# Raleigh, NC - HDTV



## WildBill

Hello Raleigh/Durham area AVS folks. I have re-written this initial post and will try to make it a pointer to some relevant information about our community.


*For information about MUCH more than can be pointed out here in this intial post please USE THE SEARCH. Especially once you are within a large post, such as this one then click on the "Search this Thread" button beside the Thread Tools drop-down.


*For information about QAM reception I would direct your attention to this wonderful site maintained by Erik Garci -
http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC[/url]


*For information about antenna reception (Off The Air) check out antennaweb.org. Plug in your address and it will tell you what type of antenna you need and which direction to align it.


* Our local uber-HDTV station WRAL gives away free antennas. Check out Antenna Give-away 


* On the subject of free antenna's scsiraid pointed out this information. CLICK HERE 


* Your physical location is often helpful in troubleshooting issues and answering questions. Be sure to edit your profile and put in your town and state.


There are a ton of good posts in the forum. My intention is not to re-write everything here in this post or to try to be the decision maker on choice A -vs- B. I would rather just have this post point out fairly routine information that is well documented.


Some posts or information I would like to point out include:

* What to ask for when calling TWC to setup your new HDTV.

* What to ask for when calling for DIRECT-TV service.




Send updates via private messages to WildBill. I will try to be prompt.


----------



## Lee L

I have noticed wacky stuff going on at WNCN as well. They forgot to show the Preakness in HD and when I called the engineer didn't know what I was talking about so I called early for the Belmont. It seemed they were having problems then too as they said their upconverter was out. For a while they had the pre-Belmont coverage on, then the audio from Belmont (the announcers were practicing their lines) with the video from Golf then back to golf. Hopefully they will get these bugs worked out in time for the Fall season.


I too cannot get the WUNC 4-2 HD feed. I have a E* 6000 and it shows no signal strength when I tune to 4-2 and I get a blank screen. I can see the other subchannels fine. I do get a lot of jumping back and forth between remapping to 4 and showing channel 59 though but I have not worried about it yet as I don't care to watch 4 subchannels of PBS.


----------



## foxeng

Here in Greensboro, on my Samsung SIR-T150 STB, 4-2 has never had anything on it, even though the others do. I did see 4-1 have a 16:9 show on Alaskan lighthouses the other night, the first time I had seen anything else but 4:3. The Triad UNC relay, ch 26 (32DT) is also carrying the same 4.1 channels as well.


----------



## WildBill

At least NBC had the normal up-convert going and the decent sound for the US Open. However the EE was horrible. Kinda interesting(and sad), switching back and forth between WRAL's re-broadcast of the HD 2001 memorial Golf tournament and the live 2002 US Open.


Ah well, I will hold out hope for the US Open TENNIS. I hope CBS comes thru this year.


----------



## WildBill

Last night I again had issues with NBC, so I re-scanned for channels using my DST3K. I then had sound for NBC. Could have been a coincidence, but we will see.

I also picked up PBS 4-2 as a channel list, (showed PBS-HD) but no picture during primetime. Later scanned again (another issue) and had picture after 11:00pm, but it was the same as on 4-1. Still don't know what's up with PBS hd. Would love to see that loop everyone is talking about.


----------



## DKK

The unctv.org website mentions this about the HD channel 4-2:


UNC-HD: This channel feeds a demonstration loop of high definition programs and other HD programs available from PBS. Currently there is no schedule for this channel. We anticipate that DTV Schedule in high definition will be available on a regular basis starting this fall.


I spoke with a guy at UNC and he said that the Harris is at the main HD studio now installing racks and equipment. Also, he said that they are working on building the remaining 3 out of 11 towers in Asheville, Wilmington, and I think he said Jacksonville. The 20 minute demo loop won't be out OTA until all of the towers are built and the microwave links complete. Apparently you can see the demo if you have TWCable.


----------



## DaveL

Anyone having problems with the WTVD 11-3 signal? When I switch to this channel I get the audio from 11-2 and a black picture. When I switch away to another channel I get a flash of the weather radar and then the new channel video.


BTW, this is using a E* 6000.


----------



## zmeister

I have the 6000 as well. It used not to do this. I am not sure if this is a station problem or something that has occurred as a result of an update some months ago.


----------



## Lee L

I noticed this a few months ago on my 6000 and meant to call them but forgot. With no rain here for so long I really haven't wanted to check the radar in a while til the other night. I guess I will try and call them this afternoon.


----------



## W8EEY

I'm able to receive 11-3 OK on my Samsung T-150 here in Greenville. It may be an issue specific to the E* 6000.


Regards,


Gary


----------



## jdt

I also missed the meeting and tour, but I am now working for a local company http://www.lulutechcircus.com that in planning a technology type show in Raleigh in late September. One of the areas that I am trying to get covered is HT/HD. Check out the website to find out more about the show.


One of the areas that Lulu Tech Circus is focusing on is "usergroups". I was hoping we could make some progress on forming a Home Theater Usergroup in the Triangle. I would be willing to devote some time and I will try and get my company to donate some money/hosting to the project.


Anyone interested?


John Turner

Apex, NC


----------



## WildBill

FYI - Fun stuff...


I was at the Durham Bulls game tonight. We had some good box seats and I noticed 3 camera's behind me. Went up with my kids and while they checked out the mascot, I checked out the cameras.


The one Panasonic had HD on the side. I went up to the camera man and said. " I guess your with WRAL, since I see your HD camera"


He said something like "Yeah, do you get the digital signal"


And I said I had been enjoying it since the 2000 Super Bowl and how I loved the WRAL broadcasts in HD.


He was real cool, let me look thru the lens, look over the camera a bit.

I don't know much about 'production' level stuff, but it looked a bit like the other two camers (nbc & abc), but of course the lens was wide angle (16x9)


The guy seemed happy to talk and truly enjoyed his work.


Side note: I had talked with I think the NBC guy a few weeks ago at another Bulls game, I asked when they were going to go all HD.


He said something like "With the camera's at 100K a piece, only the big dog (WRAL) can afford that kinda equipment." Sounded a bit like sour grapes to me.










I again don't know squat about this type of equipment, but I thought the HD camera's were around 20K? Don't remember, but I will check the WRAL site. Of course, I remember that WRAL partnered with Panasonic, so I am sure they got a deal. Gotta go watch the 11:00pm newcast.


----------



## mistera1

Sound & Vision has a good article on HD at WRAL-TV. It's at
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/hot...?ArticleID=131


----------



## jgoodmon

Wow...I have not been around the AVS forum in a while and I come back to a RD-F local area thread! It's great to have this info exchange regarding H/DTV in this area! A few notes that I can offer...


WUNC is not YET broadcasting in HD, but should be soon. You can pick the HD "loop" up on TWC channel 201.


WRDC and WLFL should be up by the end of the year. Remember that the WB network has planned to offer up to 3 hours of prime programming in HD next year.



WRAL-DT has been adding a bundle of new HD programs to the lineup and many are on deck. In addition to the HD movie titles (Paramount) airing on WRAL-DT that you may have noticed, a new episode of "The Business of Sports" premieres every Sat. night at 7:00p. You can also catch a repeat of the episode on Tues and Thurs at 7:00p. Cross your fingers for "Cheers" in HD next year plus some more HD movie titles. Look for Top Gun in HD in the near future.


Also, great news! The (CBS) main college football game each week will be produced in HD. I have not heard any other "definite", but from my understanding CBS Sports is really pushing for HD, so get ready!


There is a daily email that is sent out with the WRAL-DT daily schedules as well as links to industry related articles. If you would like to begin receiving the "WRAL-HD Update" click on the following url
http://www.wral.com/news/632374/index.html 

and then scroll down, check "WRAL HD Update" and then submit.


Hope to hear from you soon.


Thanks for your time.


Take care and have a good night fellow digital viewers,


Jimmy Goodmon


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi All and Jimmy,

Since I miss the first one, did-not know anything about. I there going to be another HD get-together sometime in the near future.



So Jimmy,

Are you hinting that WRAL-DT will be airing Cheers in HD next year. I can't wait, this show give me more laughs then any other show ever on TV. And to see it in HD will be awesome. Hey looks like I be buying a lot of blank D-VHS tapes.


----------



## robertmee

Well I'll be. A whole 'nuther side of Triangle enthusiests










I don't visit this forum very often, but I just happened by and saw this thread. I don't know if you're interested in Digital Front Projectors, but I invite you to visit this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...postid=1210017 


We will try to demo HDTV as well.


----------



## Daryl L

jgoodmon,


> Quote:
> WRDC and WLFL should be up by the end of the year



According to Anttennaweb.org and titantv both are scheduled to go live August 10th. You think they will miss that date?


Also, since WRAL and WRAZ are affiliated with each other maybe you can mention to WRAZ that their Black Level(contrast) or something is off and has been for quite some time. The commercials seem to look ok but that could be because they generally don't have any dark scenes but the shows dark scenes look washed out or kinda foggy. Back in the Fall WRAZ was not like this. This started sometime during the Winter. And this is only noticeable on WRAZ not WRAL, WTVD nor WNCN.


----------



## Daryl L

Any word on WRDC UPN 28 and WLFL WB 22 yet. According to Antennaweb.org and titantv.com both are scheduled to go live with their digital channel on August 10th. Thats this coming Saturday.


P.S. jgoodmon, appears that WRAZ-DT fixed their black level problem.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, It looks like WRDC UPN 28 and WLFL WB 22 aren't going to start their digital transmitions today. I've seen no signal at all from them and TitanTV as of today lists them as being *Under Review*. That stinks.


----------



## beaudot

Can someone recommend what type of antenna I need to receive digital networks over the air in North Raleigh. I live off Lynn and 70. Hopefully something I can locally. Thanks


----------



## Lee L

Well, WRAL has been giving away free channel master antennas for a while, you can call up WRAL and get the address from them. All you need to do is send a copy of a receipt for a locally purchased TV or STB (i think) and they will send it in a cuple of weeks. You should also try the antennaweb.org site for aiming tips. I used to live over that way and you could be golden or screwed depending if you are on a hill or in a valley over there. If you are at the top of a hill, rabbit ears might work just fine especially in the attic.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi all,

What is latest info on WRDC UPN 28 and WLFL WB 22 digital broadcast?

I did scan today and they are still not on the air!!!


----------



## SteveFitz1

I sent an e-mail to WLFL asking what their current schedule for going digital is since they don't appear to be there yet. Here's the entire reply I received:


"Hopefully in November"


________________________


Steve Fitzgerald


----------



## Daryl L

LOL, that sounds promising. UGH!!!


Thanks SteveFitz1


----------



## bigmf

Recently purchased a samsung sirt 151 ota box. works great except I'm not getting a picture or sound on 17 or 55. my signal strength is about the same as other channels, but i keep getting the no signal popup after a few seconds. Is channel 17 currently sending out a digital or high def. signal? I'm getting channel 16 towards Greensboro occasionally even though their signal strength is much weaker than 17. Talked to a channel 4 engineer tody and he said probably october before they are hdtv capable.


----------



## Daryl L

If your refering to WNCN TV 17 NBC (DT - 55.1) yes they are on. I looked at them this morning. Also watched Elvis Presley movie "Loving You" on there Saturday Night. Looked amazing. I'm to far from Greensboro to get 16.


----------



## bigmf

tried moving antenna. tried an amp. signal strength is still as good as the other channels.( 5,11,50,4) all of which i get fine. when i use the channel scan, it hesitates on 55(17-1), but then says no signal and moves on.this is frustrating because i know nbc is going to a lot high def in the fall season. i am about 5 miles west of chapel hill, and i can't figure out why i get all these other digital signals, but not 17(55). thanks, for any suggestions.


----------



## WildBill

bigmf,

17.1 was comming in OK but for some other issue that I think you found in another thread. Daryl says it's good, so it must be.

I know when I setup my antenna it took literally hours to find the exact right spot to where I got great reception on all channels. This was due of course to the fact that I wanted to keep the antenna in my attic. Holding it up myself on the roof also gave greate reception, but I didn't want the mess and hassle of mounting in on the roof.


SO... I said that to say, you might want to try moving it around a LOT. Did you have someone watch the signal meter while you moved it around. Is it in your living room or in the attic or on the roof or where?


Even though I think nbc is on the same tower as WRAL (others can confirm this or they might know different), I still had to play with my anetnna a good bit to find the right pickup. I mean the difference in a single inch changed my signal strength from 30-40 to 90-95...


Good luck.


----------



## WildBill

Also, wanted to post this here. I posted it in the PROGRAMMING forum, but since it's WRAL's info, thought I would cross-post a little.










Here is the detailed lineup of coverage. I got this from the WRAL digital newsletter, courtesy of Jimmy Goodmon at WRAL.




THE US OPEN COVERAGE IN HD ON WRAL-DT!

SAT 8/31/02: 11:00am-6:00pm

SUN 9/1/02: 11:00am-6:00pm

MON 9/2/02: 11:00am-6:00pm

FRI 9/6/02: 11:00am-6:00pm

SAT 9/7/02: 11:00am-5:00pm & 9:00pm-11:00pm

SUN 9/8/02: 4:00pm-7:00pm


----------



## jgoodmon

Evening folks,

Sorry to be such the moving target...

Daryl, hey, I'm glad we got the black level in order over on WRAZ...thanks for taking the time to let me know about that problem...if you or anyone else see or hear







any problems on WRAL-DT or WRAZ-DT please let me know asap...


As for Sinclair-DT, they are going up on the RAL tower out at Auburn. The good news is we will have an antenna farm here in the triangle and thus will not have to do much adjusting of the antenna to tune various stations...the bad news is, i have not heard the official word on when sinclair's wrdc-dt or wlfl-dt will be up and in action. furthermore, i do not believe that they will be broadcasting hd on either station...looks like we're in for some 4x3 SD stuff from WB and UPN...sorry to be the bearer of such bad news.



Unfortunately, we have recently decided that the antenna giveaway promotion was at it's end...we spent thousands of dollars, over twenty to be sure, and have given away hundreds of antennas...if your looking for a good antenna, as I believe I read one of you were, I would recommend the Channel Master 3016 for rooftop mounting...however, if your within 20 miles of the transmitter and you want to put an antenna in the attic, try the stealth antenna from channel master which i believe to be the 3020 model.


as for why it's harder to pick up NBC eventhough it's in the same location as WRAL, it's power levels...WRAL is at maximum power 1mw while the other stations, including wraz-dt, are at lower power levels and thus the need to "tweak" and move the antenna to pick up NBC etc...


i hope to be a more active reader of this thread in the near future so hope to see you here soon.


take care,

jimmy g


----------



## bigmf

It's nice to get a reason from someone(Mr. Goodman) on why I can't get nbc-17(55) on my new samsung set top box with a chimney-mount antenna about 5 mi. west of chapel hill. Evidently their weaker signal even though they are on the same tower as other digital is the culprit. I was beginning to think my box was defective, but i guess i will have to do without 17 until they choose to pump their signal a little. I'm tired of positioning antennas and buying amps. I get all the other channels perfectly.


----------



## Daryl L

Thanks for the heads up John Goodman. And tell WRAL-DT THANK YA THANK YA THANK YA!!!!! for their US OPEN HDTV Simulcast this coming week.










I'm glad to hear WLFL & WRDC will have transmitters on WRAL's tower. I was afraid theirs would be on the west side of Raleigh. I'm 77 miles South of WRAL's tower and am lucky to get WRAL, WTVD, WNCN and WRAZ signals pretty much every evening(WRAZ less often).


I loose them all everyday between 11am and 7pm. 40% I can get WRAL during the afternoon. Now that I know the others are at low power that explains it. I knew WRAZ was at low power due to interfering with another station east of them but I thought WTVD & WNCN was at full power.


I have a UPN station WWMB out of Florence/Myrtle Beach thats been upgrading the past couple months and suppose to go live Sept 1st from a tower 30 miles away. They'll probably go SD as well at first especially since UPN national hasnt gone HD yet. At the moment thats fine for me because I get WRDC analog but its kinda snowy and WWMB's analog looks crappy and their audio is Monoraul, not stereo so if they can get even SD digital on atleast I'll get a decent UPN Picture with stereo audio.


Luckly I get ABC(WTVD), CBS(WRAL), NBC(WNCN), PBS, HBO and SHO in HD on TWC along with FOX(upconvertred to 1080i by WRAZ I think which I must say looks pretty good). So maybe TWC will add the others also as they go live.


----------



## bigmf

i checked channel 55(nbc 17-1) for about the 1000th time since hooking up my samsung 151 box and am getting a perfect picture. Jay leno show was good in hd on 9-11-02. First time I have gotten a picture on this channel even though the signal strength is the same as always., about the same as all the other raleigh-durham channels which have always come in perfectly. Wonder if WNCN is doing something different with their signal?


----------



## DaveL

NBC17 has changed their signal. See this thread for details:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=169451


----------



## bigmf

This is getting very strange. I have been getting hd shows on channel 17-1 since 9-11 . Yesterday the channel # changed to 55 with no hd. Today I have channels on 30-1 and 30-2 and so far still no hd. I assume WNCN is working on their digital channels so that they will have multiple digital channels as do the other triangle stations. Still getting great hd from WRAL and WTVD and occasionally from fox. Would like to hear if any of you are currently getting any hd shows from WNCN.


----------



## DaveL

It's coming in fine for me tonight (9/24) over channel 17-1. Perhaps you need to delete the channel and rescan?


----------



## Bruce Embry

Please note everyone!

Frazier and the new show at 9:30 was advertise as being in HD. Channel 17 missed the HD boat tonight.


----------



## bigmf

Now !7-1 has returned and 30-1and30-2 have disappeared. Maybe Leno in hd will return tonight. last night it was in sd 4x3. In reading other posts on the hd forum tonight there seems to be a lot of nbc stations not transmitting in hd tonight or switching from hd to sd and back.


----------



## bigmf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruce Embry_
> *Please note everyone!
> 
> Frazier and the new show at 9:30 was advertise as being in HD. Channel 17 missed the HD boat tonight.*



Thanks Bruce. Glad to know that someone else couldn't get the hd version tonight, and my equipment wasn't the problem


----------



## Lee L

NBC-17 has been having some issues with the 6000's. I had a dialog going back and forth with one of the engineers a couple of weeks ago but haven't heard anyhting for a while. I guess I'll send him some mail.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Everyone,

NBC-17 has fixed there problems. ER was in HD tonight, WOW!

Thanks NBC and 17!


----------



## bigmf

ER looked great and so does Leno. Hopefully HDTv will be exposed to the public enough to create the demand for more programming.Most people just don't realize the difference in picture quality, and the people who work in most audio -video stores don't understand the system very well. I went into a radio shack to buy an antenna amp. and the manager couldn't understand how i got hdtv over the air. He said the only way to get it was by satellite dish. pitiful.


----------



## Bloodsoaked




> Quote:
> Luckly I get ABC(WTVD), CBS(WRAL), NBC(WNCN), PBS, HBO and SHO in HD on TWC along with FOX(upconvertred to 1080i by WRAZ I think which I must say looks pretty good). So maybe TWC will add the others also as they go live. [/b]




Is the PBS the demo loop or the actual station? I live in Morrisville and I only have the PBS-HD loop with TWC...



Peter


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Is the PBS the demo loop or the actual station?



Mostly the demo loop but I notice occasionally some Latino family drama(movie I guess) thats on the actual OTA station in HD on the PBS-HD TWC channel at the same time.


I also watched WNCN-DT 17(55.1) lastnight and before ER they didn't flip the switch to HD but when ER started it switched to HD and boy was I glad. Looked good, much much better than having to watch the local NBC WECT-TV 6 analog signal out of Wilmington(WNCN is to far to get their analog signal too clear).


----------



## Bruce Embry

Bump!

Now that the WB(22-1, 57) and UPN(28-1.27) has gone Digital, I think we should bump this to the top.


----------



## SteveFitz1

I have an RCA F38310 HDTV. When viewing the program guide while in "Antenna" mode, all programming (both analog and digital) shows up as "Regular Schedule". When I view a program on a digital channel, the title of the program shows as "No Information Available". When I chose to show info about the program, it simply says "No Description Available".


Are any of the local Raleigh-Durham stations broadcasting program related information? If so, any suggestions as to what I might have set up wrong that's preventing me from seeing the info.


Thanks.


Steve


----------



## SteveFitz1

Is anyone able to receive the UNC TV HD subchannel 4-2 OTA? I've seen this channel available thru TWC. It's also mentioned on the UNCTV website. I'm able to receive all the other UNC TV subchannels (4-1, 4-3, 4-4, 4-5), but not this HD subchannel.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Steve,

If I turn my antanna 180 degrees, I can pick up UNC digital channels. But they never braodcast any HD material. And since there is so much HD stuff on ABC, CBS, and NBC, and 480p on Fox, I have plenty of HD/widescrren programming to watch. So when ever UNC starts to braodcast HD stuff I might consider either putting up a seperate antanna or getting a rotor.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SteveFitz1_
> *Is anyone able to receive the UNC TV HD subchannel 4-2 OTA? I've seen this channel available thru TWC. It's also mentioned on the UNCTV website. I'm able to receive all the other UNC TV subchannels (4-1, 4-3, 4-4, 4-5), but not this HD subchannel.*



UNC has said in the past that when all UNC DT sites went on line, they would activate -2 channel on all sites. Asheville is the last one to build and they are working on it now.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Jimmy Goodman, WRAL-DT


I was very surprised to learn that you guys are not feeding through the network feed of the Victoria Secret special on Wednesday night. I don't understand this! Please explained to me while it OK to have people speak curse words on TV, show naked bodies on CSI, show more naked people on Sunday night Spy movie, ETC. You guys are setting a double standard somewhere. Like many people here is the Triangle, I don't see a problem with the show.

Sincerely,


Bruce A. Embry

Cary NC.


----------



## robertmee

I'm receiving HDTV via TWC's digital cable, and projecting a 120" image...glorious










I've seen a couple of references to 22 and 28 going digital...Any ideas whether 1) SD, HD or both and 2) when TWC might carry these?


Also, what's a decent online guide for determining HDTV content in our area. I've tried titantv, but when I select Digital Cable option, nothing shows up as HDTV when I know that's not the case. Also, for those longer time TWC users, is it safe to assume that any HD OTA content is always rebroadcast via TWC, or are there instances when the HD feed from TWC is not available, even though the stations may be broadcasting (barring cable outages of course).


Hope these questions aren't too assanine


----------



## Scooper

Currently SD - Sinclair is laying in an archtecture to make it easy to upgrade as money / programing become available...


No idea when TWC will start carrying..


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi All,

Here is replay from Jimmy Goodmon of WRAL.


Bruce,

Good morning. I appreciate your input. To begin, the Spy Program material was a mistake that stemmed from a major oversight at the network. If you watched the 2nd half of the program this past Sunday you will notice that we edited the "risqué" parts out. But that's not what your asking I know. We decided to DELAY BROADCAST the Vic. Secret special because of a number of reasons. The main reason is that this is a one hour paid commercial from Victoria Secret. There is no drama, no plot, nothing~ We could argue this issue back and forth all day long. You can call us hypocritical if you want. We know that CSI and other network shows have questionable content in them, but these are long standing dramas and comedies that have a story line behind them. They are not one hour paid commercials. And we have simply delayed the broadcast of the program to 2:10am. Viewers who want to watch the program are offered the opportunity.


Thanks for your note,

Jimmy


----------



## jgoodmon

For Immediate Release

November 19, 2002


Carolina Hurricanes to be broadcast in High-Definition

____________________________________________________________ _________________________


DURHAM, NC - In a unique partnership, WRAZ-TV/DT, Time Warner Cable, and The Carolina Hurricanes will broadcast ten Carolina Hurricanes games in High-Definition on WRAZ-DT and on Time Warner Cable.


Nothing demonstrates the advantages of HDTV like live sports, and the fast-paced nature of hockey showcases this new technology especially well. Digital viewers will be able to see the players like never before, and the 16:9 wide aspect ratio of HDTV as well as the exceptional resolution, will offer hockey fans unprecedented field of view and clarity.


HD captures all the incredible excitement of NHL action, said Tommy Schenck, General Manager, FOX 50 WRAZ-TV/DT. It really adds a whole new dimension to the game.


We are excited to be working with WRAZ and the Hurricanes to bring this exclusive programming to Time Warner Cable, said Tom Adams, President of the Raleigh-Fayetteville division of Time Warner Cable. The ten HD games will not be available on the satellite TV services, he added.


The Carolina Hurricanes 2002 NHL Eastern Conference Championship title propelled local hockey support to new levels, and as area hockey enthusiasm continues to grow, these High-Definition broadcasts will provide the local fan-base with the highest quality sports coverage.


This emerging technology is incredible for our sport, said Ken Lehner, VP Marketing Communications of the Carolina Hurricanes. This will only fuel the growing enthusiasm for Carolina Hurricanes hockey. Lehner added, The Hurricanes will be just the fourth team in the NHL that will be broadcasting in HD with a local rights holder.


To watch this select, ten-game package in High-Definition, viewers with High-Definition displays can turn to WRAZ-DT (channel 49.1 or 49.2 DTV) or to Time Warner Digital Cable channel 250. Time Warner Digital subscribers without a High-Definition display will be able to watch a standard definition broadcast of the game on digital channel 251.


Games to be carried on WRAZ-DT.


November 27 7:00pm EST vs. Vancouver

December 18 7:00pm EST vs. Tampa Bay

January 12 5:00pm EST vs. Colorado

January 20 7:00pm EST vs. St. Louis

February 23 1:30pm EST vs. Anaheim

March 4 7:00pm EST vs. Boston

March 7 7:00pm EST vs. Minnesota

March 10 7:00pm EST vs. Columbus

March 25 7:00pm EST vs. Toronto

March 29 7:00pm EST vs. Buffalo


Note: This schedule is subject to change.


For more information, call WRAZ-TV General Manager Tommy Schenck at (919) 595-5003; George Douglas, Time Warner Cable VP of Marketing at (919) 573-7092; or Ken Lehner, Carolina Hurricanes' VP Marketing Communications at (919) 467-7825, ext. 5200.


----------



## robertmee

Is that true 720p/1080i from Fox or the same old 480p crap?


----------



## jgoodmon

? This is a local FOX affiliate...not FOX sports or the FOX Network...it's in true High Definition 1080x1920 interlaced...


----------



## Daryl L

From what I understand, WRAZ-DT sends out a 1080i HD picture. If I'm not mistaken they even take the Fox Network 480p feed, upconverts it to 1080i and transmits it. Thats what I luv about WRAZ, they, like WRAL-DT are 1080i people.







Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jgoodmon

Daryl,

You are correct. WRAZ upconverts the Fox 480i/p to 1080i...FYI, WRAZ and WRAL are owned by the same company, Capitol Broadcasting....

Take it easy,

Jimmy


----------



## Daryl L

Yep,







I knew WRAL & WRAZ were both owned by CBC. That's why I included WRAL'S ID in my coment with WRAZ being 1080i people.


----------



## robertmee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *From what I understand, WRAZ-DT sends out a 1080i HD picture. If I'm not mistaken they even take the Fox Network 480p feed, upconverts it to 1080i and transmits it. Thats what I luv about WRAZ, they, like WRAL-DT are 1080i people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.*



Ah....me understand, now keemosabie....


I was confusing FOX network with a FOX affiliate. So, if I understand correctly, WRAZ is our HDTV friend broadcasting in 1080i, while FOX is our lesser friend, filming most everything in 480p. So, while most HD content from FOX is upconverted 480p to 1080i, which looks crappy compared to true 1080i, the Carolina games will actually be filmed in 1080i by WRAZ, so no upconverting, and thereby a true 1080i picture.


COOL


----------



## WildBill

CHANGING THIS POST...


Sorry, just found the WB/UPN thread for Raleigh/Durham area.

I am getting signal strength of about 20% for 57 and about 20% for 27.


Now I know they aren't at 'full-power' but they said this current level should cover 80% of the market. I am in APEX, fairly close to the towers, usually get 90% or better on all the regular channels. (abc, cbs, nbc, wraz, pbs)


SO...

Anyone know why 57 and 27 are reading so low? It is about 11:00pm Friday night. I will of course check tomorrow and some other days.


PS: PBS is HARD to lock up. I guess I am getting lotsa multipath or something, strenght fluctuates between 100% and 0%. PBS was actually better in the summer. Hmmmm.

Guess I better go play with my antenna again. Since I am so close, I have thus far only used an antenna in the attic. Non-amplified. Hope that can continue.


----------



## Daryl L

robertmee,


> Quote:
> the Carolina games will actually be filmed in 1080i by WRAZ, so no upconverting, and thereby a true 1080i picture.



correct-A-mundo!


----------



## robertmee

Anybody know if any of today's parades or football games will be in HDTV?


----------



## robertmee

Well, I'll answer my own question










It appears the 4'oclock Dallas/Washington game was one of Fox's Widescreen games of the week.


What's going on with SWEP1 tonight??? I tuned into 250 TWC, and even though the splash at the bottom of the screen stated presented by FOX in Widescreen, I got the usual "movie has been formatted to fit your screen message", and the movie is Pan and Scan


----------



## Aggie86

Hey Guys,

I know I'm a bit outside the Triangle....but I was curious if there are any others on this thread from Fayetteville. I'm new to the area and looking to upgrade to HDTV. Just wanted to get an idea of what is available in this area.


According to antennaweb I should be able to receive Triangle stations (WRAL etc..) with just a "small omni-directional antenna". Not sure I believe this since it takes us 1+15 to drive to Raliegh from our house in South Fayetteville.


Just curious if anyone has any experience with over the air reception from down this way. (I currently have DirecTV had them install the oval dish at our new place so I know that I at least have those channels available.)


Thanks in Advance - John


PS - While I'm asking quesitons....Does anyone know of a good place in the Triangle to buy a new HDTV. (Fayetteville is pretty much BBuy or CCity). I'm considering the Toshiba 57HDX82 or Hitachi 57TWX20B. I appreciate any help you're willing to provide.


----------



## Scooper

NOW! Audio - I wouldn't serious consider anyplace else. They have a website, and I think the closest store to you is in Cary.


And no - get a good sized directional antenna (see your other thread for a station summary).


----------



## Daryl L

Aggie86,


I'm just south of you in Pembroke. I'm located 77 miles from WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WRAZ, WLFL & WRDC's towers. Luckily all of them are in the same general area so no need to constantly redirect the antenna. I use Channel Master Crossfire 3671 UHF/VHF rooftop antenna 25 feet high, a CM7777 ampllifier and CM rotator. At my distance I get WRAL 5(DT53), WTVD 11(DT52), WNCN 17(DT55) about 70% of the time and WRAZ ~45% of the time in mornings and the evenings. WLFL 22(DT57) & WRDC 28(DT27) are at low power so I can't pick them up any. WPAX 62(36) SD (from Lumber Bridge(between you and me) is live now.


Your less than 65 miles from their towers so with a medium to large antenna you should pickup WRAL, WTVD, WNCN all the time and most likely WRAZ & WPAX also. Hard to say about WLFL & WRDC.


South of you WBTW 13(DT56) out of Florence has SD live now. I get them at 100% all the time.WPDE 15(DT16) & WWMB 21(DT20) is suppose to go live tomorrow but the could be a week or two late.


Another alternative is Time Warner Cable of Fayetteville. They have HBOHD, SHOHD, PBSHD Demo Loop, WRAL, WTVD, WNCN in HD and WRAZ(480i/p national feed upconverted to 1080i by WRAZ) also they have WRAL, WTVD, WNCN & WRAZ's SD channel.


----------



## Aggie86

Thanks for all the Help!!


I don't know what how I survived prior to the internet. The salespeople I have asked the same questions to in Fayetteville are CLUELESS!


Daryl, sounds like you've got a great setup...think I'll look to buy something very similar. Unfortunately the subdivision that I live in does not allow external TV antennas..........(Sorry Scooper, I just couldn't resist...)


I have several very tall pine trees near my house. I was wondering if I could somehome use their height and attach an antenna. Anyone ever heard of this working or am I just being stupid?


Thanks Again, John


----------



## Scooper

NOW! audio video website - http://www.nowaudiovideo.com/ 


As for using the pine trees - I've thought about that myself, but ... , trying to use a rotor would be difficult.


----------



## Daryl L

Aggie86,


The pine tree thing might work if you use an omni-directional antenna. You'd want it high as possible due to omni-direction antennas short ranges(~45 but usually actually farther). Height can improve that. I may be wrong but I don't think the tree branches will hinder the reception much.


----------



## bjdupuis

Hey guys, long time no post.


Due to various factors (tree growth, dire need for upgraded OTA antenna, TWC conversion offer, etc.), my wife and I decided to take the plunge and go for Time Warner Cable after having been DirecTV customers for 5 years. We are scheduled for an install this Thursday. I'm curious whether people have done comparisons between WRAL's and others' OTA feeds and the TWC digital HD feeds... any disparity in quality? I know that when, by the grace of an extra kind God on a particular day, I actually get a well-dialed in signal on my DTC-100 to CBS or NBC for Leno/ER, the picture is stellar. I have some trepidations regarding the amount of bandwidth allocated by TWC for transmitting the HD signals compared with the OTA bandwidth. Founded or unfounded? Have you guys that are pulling HD over cable been happy with the results?


Many thanks, guys. I'm _definitely_ looking forward to dropout-free viewing, that's for sure. Nothing quite as pathetic as settling in for a good 480p widescreen episode of _24_ and having the joys of multipath and resorting to begging the neighbors to allow us to watch their 480i Tivo feed later







.


----------



## Daryl L

WRAL, WTVD, WNCN & WRAZ's quality on TWC vs. OTA looks basicly identical to me. The only problem is the SA3100HD cable box adds a slight haze/foggyness to the HD images(many have commented on this haze or foggyness). I compensate for this by turning my contrast up 5 notches and brightness down 5 notches. After this readjustment I really can't tell any difference.


----------



## Daryl L

Am I the only one thats lost WTVD-DT 52.1, 52.2, 52.3 on OTA and TWC since the ice storm?


----------



## jeremiah75

I didn't get power until this evening. But I was able to watch Alias on WTVD tonight at 9pm. My RCA DTC-100 picks it up on 11.1, I didn't try their other channels.


----------



## clash1

I was able to receive Alias last night in HD as well.


----------



## Daryl L

Yes, WTVD-DT came back on that following Saturday morning(7th).


----------



## jim007

I have TWC w/3100HD and WNCN (Ch 217) keeps momentarily dropping the picture... occasionally I will loose the picture and sound for several minutes.


Is anyone else seeing this problem?


I suspect it is the feed from NBC but no real conclusive evidence other than all other HD channels do not exhibit this problem.


Thanks....


----------



## robertmee

I see the same thing with my TWC/3100HD setup. Can't remember specifically if it is NBC, but on occassion, I lose the signal for a brief few seconds....Haven't experienced a minute loss though. Also, I've been hearing static in my Front Right speaker every now and then....Seems there's an ongoing thread about static in the center channel on CBS on Sunday broadcasts, but this is the Front Right, not Center. If I switch channels or switch to DVD the static goes away. I'll have to remember next time which channel it is.


----------



## jmrobbins

I do not know what has happened but I am receiving CBS and FOX50 with no drop outs at all. On the other hand, WTVD DT ABC was not there at all. I can not explain it but since the ice storm (if it is trees, I don't see them) or if they increased power. Also if when WTVD DT comes back my reception is bad again, I'll know why. I talked to the WRAL DT engineer last week and he said I was not the only one that was having bad reception. I just hope it last and also hope CBS doesn't drop HD.


----------



## Daryl L

Lastnight I also experienced occasional video loss for a second or two on WNCN-DT 17 on TWC channel 217 after 8pm thru sometime around 10:30pm then I had a black picture with the NBC bug showing and their SD channel(218 on TWC) had video but no audio. The popping started after 9pm. Odd though because I had more than enough signal strength to watch WNCN-DT 17(55.1 & 55.2) from OTA reception but it was black with no audio.


----------



## jim007

Tonight I decided to watch the UNC HD loop to verify that I was not seeing the same second or two drop on another HD channel. Unfortunatly, I saw a couple of drops in the video between 10:45-11:00pm. Although it was no where near as often as NBC. In 20 minutes the video dropped 2 times on UNC vs almost 1/minute on NBC when I've seen it at its worst.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi All,

WNCN NBC17 17-1 is now black with no audio and 100% signal strength on my SR-HD5. Is anyone else outthere experiancing problems with 17-1.


I call them yesterday and they reset there encoder and it work. But today its back out again. I wanted to watch SNL tonight.


----------



## Daryl L

I get a signal strength but no video or audio either this morning. My signal has dropped too low to check now on OTA but at this moment its working on TWC.


----------



## Daryl L

I just checked my OTA reception of WNCN NBC17 17-1. I have more than enough signal strength now to pick them up but no video or audio. But I am getting both their HD & SD channel on TWC.


----------



## jeremiah75

I also could not receive NBC via antenna last night. I didn't try it any other time over the weekend.


I did email the station engineer this morning to ask if they knew of a problem or if something had changed.


----------



## Daryl L

I just noticed WNCN-DT 17.1(55.1) is being broadcast OTA again but 17.2(55.2) is not on. Hopefully their fixing the annoying lip-sync problem thats been on 17.2(55.2) for quite some time. The SD channel on TWC 218(55.2) is now off also.


----------



## jeremiah75

WNCN replied to my email. Seems their ATSC encoder locked up over the weekend causing decoding problems for some receivers. They said the problem last week was similar, but different. I didn't ask what that means. Said they would be keeping an eye on it.


Its always good to see local stations like WRAL (CBS), WNCN (NBC), WTVD (ABC) and WRAZ (FOX) actively working on providing HD content for its viewers.


WRAZ is providing Durham Bull's baseball in HD - just a note.


----------



## Daryl L

WRDC-DT 28 & WLFL-DT 22 are to weak for me to pick up but I usually have some kind of signal strength from them. Lately I get no signal at all. Are they currently off?


----------



## gillcup

Daryl,


I too used to get a signal from WRDC-DT (UPN), WLFL-DT (WB), & also WRPX-DT (PAX) but I'm getting nothing lately. I'm glad to see WNCN back however.


----------



## gillcup

Is anyone else experiencing problems with WRAL-DT prime time shows recently? In the last 2-3 weeks shows like CSI, Hack, CSI: Miami have had problems with the video going black every 10 seconds or so for about 1 second. The audio is uninterrupted during the blackout. I've also had other drop-out problems too. The newscast afterwards was fine. All other local stations seem fine.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi everyone,

Is anyone out there haveing any problems with WTVD ABC 11-1. I have had constant reception drop-outs with chennel 11-1 for the past week.

Please confirm reception quiality channel 11-1. I do not have any problems with 5-1, 17-1 or 50-1. I have notice that 22-1 and 28-1 is off of the air since the ICE-Storm.


If no one has any problems then I need to service my connections at my grounding block and antanna.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## W8EEY

For gillcup


I have seen the same problem you described on the WRAL-DT signal. Video briefly interrupted (goes to black) with the audio OK. This is a recent issue. Have not seen this in the past.


Using a Samsung T-150 STB in Greenville. Not a loss of signal from WRAL as this would also drop the audio (in my experience).


Suspect problem is in the network feed to the station or in WRAL's internal routing of the network's digital video signal.


Regards,


Gary


----------



## tarman

*Ditto on the CBS picture interruptions....lots of them tonight on CSI (both shows) but news was OK and no problems during commercials.


Also, did WNCN NBC go off air or is my system acting up? Dead at 11:00pm 12/26 when I switched to get ready for Leno!


OOPS! Back at 11:39pm.


Tom*


----------



## cgreco

Wow. This is a great thread for the Triangle. Just finished reading all posts for 2000 to now.


I tried using a Terk TV55 in my attic and got decent reception for WRAL and WRAZ, but the dropouts were too frequent and the other channels don't even come in strong enough to get a picture. In a rash decision, we ordered TWC to get locals in HD. Sure the locals are great, but the basic and standard channels STINK! So now I'm considering an OTA antenna again and switching back to DirecTV for the rest. Can someone recommend an antenna and more importantly someone to install it on my roof so I don't kill myself. Thanks.


Carmine

Cary, NC


----------



## skelm

New to HDTV in the cary area,

Can someone post a definitive list of what's available ota.

I seem to get

5-1

11-1

17-1

50-1

Nothing else (no PBS)

on DirectTV i get the HDNET, HBOHD, SHOHD


----------



## cgreco

For the record, my video panel was causing problems with the signal from the Terk TV55. After going directly from the TV55 to the Hughes E86, I'm getting 100% HD signal on CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, and WB. PBS hits 100% but drops to 0 too frequently to watch.


Quick question... Shouldn't ABC's HD picture fill an entire wide screen even though they broadcast in 720p? I'm getting black bars on the sides. However, the bars are smaller than a 4:3 picture and my TV won't stretch the ABC HD picture. Also, the audio from Saturday's playoff games was out of sync with the picture. Did anyone else notice that? Are there email addresses for the Triangle's local networks for reporting HDTV problems?


Carmine

Cary, NC

Sony 50XBR800, Hughes E86, Terk TV55


----------



## robertmee

bump....I too would like to know any e-mail addresses for HDTV content in the area.


Any info on WB HD on TWC? Any guess as to whether ESPN HD will be carried by TWC? Anybody have a good contact at TWC to answer such questions, as TWC's website generally does not stay up with current info.


Last question....Is the ABC HD broadcast of the superbowl going to be 720p or 1080i? And is it a definite go?...all the newswire info is from many months ago...I'd like to know for certain before inviting everyone over and watching the SB in HD on 120" Front projection.


----------



## Lee L

As for reporting problems via email, I don't remember the addresses off the top of my head but if you go to the various station websites, there is usually contact info for the engineering dept. I have emailed the engineers at Fox 50 and NBC 17 in the past with good results. This works well for general problems and requests.


If there is a problem with a show you are watching being in SD or some other more immediate problem, the best thing to do is to call the station. After 5:00 PM, it is usually best to call the news line number most stations have in the phone book and ask to speak to someone in engineering.


Also, you should check out www.nchdtv.com and sub to the WRAL HD newsletter (you can do that from WRAL's web site)



I'm in Morrisville, off Davis Drive right next to RTP and I get the following channels with my Dish 6000 hooked up using diplexors and a POS old Terk TV 50 hanging on 2 nails hammered into the trusses in my attic.



WUNC PBS 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, 4.5 (nothing is on 4.2 right now)


WRAL CBS 5.1 and 5.2 (sometimes they will run additional subchannels during special events)


WTVD ABC 11.1, 11.2, 11.3 (can't see the radar on 11.3 with a 6000 but keep forgetting to call to complain about it)


WNCN NBC 17.1


WLFL WB 22.1


WPTF UPN 28.1


WRPX PAX 48.1


WRAZ Fox 50.1 and 50.2


All the stations except WUNC 4 are located on the three adjacent towers near Garner. WUNC is in Chatham county. You should check www.antennaweb.org to get the azimuth for the stations relative to your position. An Omnidirectional antenna or a rotator will probably be needed to pick up UNC for most in the triangle. WUNC is my worst channel and I usually only pull a signal in the 70's from them while I get 85-90 with most of the others.


I don't know if any of the stations are at true full power but 22 and 28 are definitely lower power than their FCC approval so they will come in sporadically for most in the area as well.


Yes, the Superbowl will be in HD. There is some info in the programming forum about it.


----------



## jeremiah75

I haven't been able to received anything at 4-1 for WUNC's PBS channel. Have others gotten anything. Whenever I go to the channel I am always defaulted back to the analog channel. I have also tried 4-2, 4-3, 4-4 and 4-5 with nothing.


I am using an RCA DTC100 and don't have a problem with the other local HD stations. Any idea?


----------



## thiruvil

I live in North Raleigh and currently have Directv. Should I just move over to TWC for HDTV. I was looking at getting a Samsung 160 for $430 for OTA STB for Directv. What are the benefits of using Directv over TWC for HDTV?


Thanks


----------



## jgoodmon

Quick question... Shouldn't ABC's HD picture fill an entire wide screen even though they broadcast in 720p? I'm getting black bars on the sides. However, the bars are smaller than a 4:3 picture and my TV won't stretch the ABC HD picture. Also, the audio from Saturday's playoff games was out of sync with the picture. Did anyone else notice that? Are there email addresses for the Triangle's local networks for reporting HDTV problems?


Ah yes!!! Post 100 for the Triangle thread! It's great how much info we share on this forum. Anyhew, in response to the above...


the ABC picture's that you refer to are upconverted sd pics that have been "stretched" by WTVD. It's a subjective thing. There is no right or wrong way to provide an sd upconverted picture. Some folks like the stretched way, others do not. WRAL, WRAZ,WNCN,WLFL,WRDC simply upconvert sd content, ie no stretching. This is why you see larger side bars on other stations broadcasting upconverted sd content. all hd content, whether 720 or 1080i is 16x9....that's a part of the specifications. so you will not ever see hd with side bars (you might see up/down bars with oar movies). If you see the black bars on the side, you are not watching native hd content.


For WRAL, contact jgoodmon with any programming or hd concerns...and join the WRAL-DT update list for program guides and hd events to come...



The network breakup some of you mentioned before was indeed due to the change in the cbs hd transmission stream..our ird didn't like the changes!....it is now resolved!



on another note, I'd like to hear what you think about the Hurricanes' games in HD on WRAZ-DT. Don't forget we have another game coming up on the 20th on WRAZ-DT!


Good night and take care,

Jimmy


----------



## Daryl L

The Hurrican's HD games on WRAZ-DT look fantastic. One thing I would like WRAZ to notice. The volume of the audio on 50.2(49.2)'s local feed is much lower their national passthrough and all other channels I get. It's like that on OTA reception and on TW cable channel 251.


----------



## Daryl L

I wrote Jim Goodmon at WRAL-DT if he had any idea if WRAL-DT will be equipped to pass the DD5.1 audio feed of the Grammy's and here's his reply.


> Quote:
> We are working on it as I write!
> 
> Jimmy



Goodie


----------



## robertmee

Anyone have an e-mail contact for TWC in the area? I've e-mailed them three times in the past two weeks using their "Contact Us" link on their website about some HD issues. I always get the automated "we'll get back to you" message but nothing further. Maybe someone in the know, might be able to answer the questions, because TWC surely isn't:


1) ESPN HD - Will it be offered?


2) UPN HD, WB HD, PAX HD - Will they be offered and when?


3) General Quality issues, many of which have been discussed in this thread....Picture Dropout on NBC, Static on Fox, Crackling sound on PBS loop.


----------



## cgreco

The static on FOX was not a TWC issue. I receive FOX-HD OTA and had static during the Giants vs. 49ers playoff game. I reported it to WRAZ on 1/7 and got a response from Jimmy Gamble ([email protected]) saying that they would look into it.


----------



## Lee L

Don't expect any reply from TWC. I have done the same thing, twice. I am currently a sat sub spending about 100 a month plus I have DSL for 50 a month and I practically begged them to get me to convert both to them just by telling me what was available and if they had any idea if they would ever implement the Sci Atlanta 8000 SD PVR. Never heard a word other than the canned autoresponder.


Some things change, some things remain the same.


----------



## cgreco

I apologize. I should have said that "I receive FOX-DT" not "FOX-HD." Watching back-to-back NFL playoff games on Fox and CBS demonstrates just how much better 1080i is.


----------



## jgoodmon

Actually,

It is called FOX-DT but what you are seeing is upconverted SD content in an HD stream...my point is, don't bash the local broadcaster FOX-DT, for something they cannot control...if FOX network sent FOX-DT true HD content, they would most certainly be providing it!

Jimmy


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, It's not WRAZ-DT's fault the NFC games look so bad compared to WRAL-DT's AFC coverage. It's Rupert Murdock and Fox National Network's doing.


----------



## robertmee




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Yep, It's not WRAZ-DT's fault the NFC games look so bad compared to WRAL-DT's AFC coverage. It's Rupert Murdock and Fox National Network's doing.*



Right...Watch a Cane's game on WRAZ-DT and you'll see HD, not the 480p crap that FOX broadcasts to their stations.


----------



## jgoodmon

WRAL-DT will be broadcasting at 1/2 power throughout today in an effort to tweak a few things...


Don't miss the Canes in HD tonight in WRAZ-DT at 7:00pm.

Jimmy


----------



## Joseki

Fluctuating signal strength last night. I live in Apex and generally get 'normal to good' signal strength. However last night it was all over the map. I didn't do anything different, like moving the antenna. Any idea what the story is?


Another question from a noob: Do the triangle stations reduce their transmission power during the day? During daylight hours, I have real trouble getting a consistent signal. Then, when it gets dark, things improve to a good, acceptable level.


Finally, I gotta say: HDTV rocks on an 8' projected image. Not that this is news to anyone here.


David


----------



## jwc3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Joseki_
> *Fluctuating signal strength last night. I live in Apex and generally get 'normal to good' signal strength. However last night it was all over the map. I didn't do anything different, like moving the antenna. Any idea what the story is?
> 
> 
> Another question from a noob: Do the triangle stations reduce their transmission power during the day? During daylight hours, I have real trouble getting a consistent signal. Then, when it gets dark, things improve to a good, acceptable level.
> 
> 
> Finally, I gotta say: HDTV rocks on an 8' projected image. Not that this is news to anyone here.
> 
> 
> David*



David,


I have also noticed that HDTV reception is better at night. When I have good reception, my signal strength is steady in the "Good" range. But, when I have poor reception, the signal strength fluctuates every few seconds from the usual level down to "Poor" then back up. I was beginning to wonder if it was interference from something in my house (cordless phone, hair dryer, heater?), but perhaps it is not.


I'm planning to switch from an antenna in my attic to a roof-top antenna to try to get a steady signal. If I could just get my installer to return my calls...


Joel


----------



## Joseki

WAF absolutely prevents an outdoor antenna! I have th RS double bowtie in my HT room right now. Certainly this is subobtimal but it gets the job done. I'll try to relocate it to the attic this weekend after I 'prove' that doing so will not endanger the upcoming religious experience (Superbowl in HD).


David


----------



## Scooper

Tell Wife you have a $3000 TV that needs the OUTSIDE antenna to work properly.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi All,

Every since the ICE storm back in early Dec, I have had problems with getting ABC WTVD digital. All the others digital stations WRAL, NBC(17-1), UPN, Wb, and Fox 50 are still at 100%


Has anyone else experience any problems with ABC.


I wonder if the ICE storm did something to my antenna. But if it did, then I think all of my digital stations would be affected.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lee L

I haven't noticed any difference with my attic antenna. Pretty sure During NYPD Blue last Tuesday, I had a 90 signal on my 6000 just like always.


----------



## gfsiii

Hi,


Does anyone know if WTVD will be broadcasting the superbowl in 5.1 on the HD broadcast. I saw that ABC will be and was wondering if TVD was going to be passing it to us.


Thanks,

George


----------



## Daryl L

I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## drburns

Thanks to the local Triangle posters...as a result of finding this thread...I am now a Cary HD user!


I'm a very happy DISH user and was going to wait until DISH started offering more HD programming, but after discovering this thread I went out today and purchased a Zenith HDV420 tuner. I hooked it up an old ant. I have in the attic...and in less then an hour, I now have access to local HD programming. 


Thanks!!! )


David


----------



## Daryl L

drburns,


Coooooool! Neat isn't it.


----------



## drburns

All I can say after watching the first half of the Superbowl in HD is WOW!!!


Even my wife thinks it looks good.










Thanks


David


----------



## andyvegas

I know this has been asked in this thread before, but does anyone know if and when Time Warner will start carrying the HD feeds from WB and UPN? When I talked to TWC last fall, they told that they would carry them once they were available, but so far I've not seen them.


----------



## Techru

Anybody heard any info about when TWC will be releasing the new versions of the STB from SA, like the 4200HD or the 8000HD PVR? I really would like to see how the added features stack up. I am mainly interested in the integrated docsis modem and the PVR capabilities.


I heard they were doing tests in the Orlando market? One TWC rep told me that they would be available 1st qtr '03, but we all know how that goes. Also, he didn't know which version they were going to offer, or if we would be able to choose which one we wanted.


----------



## Daryl L

NBA fans with TWC, Your going to *LOVE* THIS!!!

*TNT and NBA Team to Offer NBA All-Star Game

and All-Star Saturday Night in High Definition*


http://www.twc-nc.com/press_releases/1_31_03.html 


Don't cry to many tears of joy.


----------



## gillcup

Andrew,


1st quarter '03 is a much better estimate than what I got when I asked a similar question last year at the State Fair TWC booth. I asked if/when the STB's would have firewire output to use with D-VHS recorders. I got the following reply several weeks later:


"You asked if the HDTV boxes that Time Warner Cable offers

have firewire input[sic] for digital video recorder capability. I found out that our boxes currently do not have that capability but we are hoping to

include that in the near future. We hope to introduce the Digital Video Recorders late next year."


Regards,


Mark


----------



## cgreco

A while back there was a discussion about when and how WB and UPN would broadcast HD in the Triangle OTA. Is there any update on this? If I remember correctly, these stations were easing into HDTV to make sure they got everything set up right. Thanks.


Carmine


----------



## drburns

Hey guys. I've researched this on the Time Warner Cable (TWC) site and I think I have the monthly charge figured out, but I did not see anything on HDTV equipment costs.


It looks like I need to have Basic + Standard + Digital service which adds up to just under $60 a month. Ouch.


In addition, does anyone know if I have to spend any $$$ on the HDTV Cable receiver?


I currently use DISH for non HDTV content and a Zenith OTA tuner to receive local channels. I'm very pleased with both, but I figured I wanted to research the cable option before my 30 days expired for the OTA receiver.


At $58+ a month, I will probably stick with the OTA receiver.


Thanks in advance for your input!


David


----------



## Lee L

Hey,


Was I the only one who was watching Kingpin last night or the only one who called in. WNCN showed HD for about one second and then went to SD apparently to superimpose their logo bug. They did not go back to HD until about 10:25. I called over there twice and the news guy told me he would tell the engineering staff who he said was "too busy working on the promo" (the news promo I guess) to do anything about it. The second time, a few minutes later, my wife called and the news guy who answered the phone said that the engineering staff told him it was not in HD. My wife called BS on that and explanied that the presented in HD logo was on at the beginnning and he said he would ask the engineer again. 30 seconds later, the miracle of pushing a button brought us HD again. Then with 10 mintutes to go they went back to SD so they could do the 11:00 news promo.


Way to serve the viewers WNCN.


----------



## andyvegas

David-


In Raleigh, there is no additional charge for the HD box over whatever it costs for the standard digital box. I assume it would be the same in Cary.


As for total price, I am only paying about $45 a month for digital/HD + HBO. That may be somewhat discounted though since I also have Roadrunner. My total bill each month comes to $90.


I think the price is reasonable since I didn't have to buy any equiptment. It would be even better if TWC carried WB and UPN in HD along with ESPN-HD when it becomes available.


-Ady


----------



## drburns

Thanks Andy!


Guess I'll have to give TWC a call and see what they say about the monthly total.


Thanks...David


----------



## Jim Long

I just thought I would join this party. I've been off and on AVS since 98 back when I was a mod for HTF (when it had a cool community).


Anyway I have my trusty DTC-100 (great signal meter) and a new addition to the family; the Samsung SIR-160 (crap signal meter). Picking up the few DirecTV HD channels and pretty much all the Raliegh HD channels including of course WRAL for the last 4 years










I have a simple Rat Shack fixed antenna on the roof - VU120 pointed in the general direction of the antenna farm. Which seems to do the job for me here in Fuquay.


One note: I had used www.antennaweb.org for some time just using my Zip. But that can be very misleading, it told me back then that I needed Red zone antennas to receive Raleigh channels. You need to put your full address to get the most accurate results. Changed mine dramactically.


Anyway, here's a quick rundown of the channels I'm currently getting. Let me know if I'm missing anything good.


WRAL 5 - Strength 95

WTVD 11 - Strength 88

WNCN 17 - Strength 90

WLFL 22 - Strength 77

WRDC 28 - Strength 88

WRAZ 50 - Strength 94

WUNC 59 - Strength 30's


PBS is a pig to pick up, but I'm resigned to the fact that without a rotor I'm SOL.


Other than that I rely on a JVC D-Theater player for HD content. The only TWC I have currently is RoadRunner service. And I'm guessing that I would gain little from their Digital Cable service.



Cheers.


Jim long


----------



## Lee L

Jim,


It looks like you are getting everything pretty well. Maybe a point or 2 higher than I do, although being In Morrisville I can pick up WUNC OK.




Incedentally, I have corresponded with Operations Director at WNCN about the issues with them not flipping the switch and he said that there switching is handled out of Florida but he would have the people responsible look into it. They can temporarily override the system but it is apt to get switched back again. Who is WNCN owned by and why do they thnk it is a good idea to perform switching in FL?


----------



## Scooper

WNCN is a Network O&O - NBC runs them. So is WTVD - ABC.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee L_
> *Who is WNCN owned by and why do they thnk it is a good idea to perform switching in FL?*



In this age of money saving, a lot of the larger groups have regional central hubs for switching many stations. NBC and Sinclair are big on this, but I think NBC is MUCH further along than Sinclair. LIN Broadcasting is another that pops to mind that has central switching hubs.


WNCN is owned by NBC.


----------



## Daryl L

On TWC out of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area(Im just few miles south of Fayetteville) I noticed yesterday evening that they finally added channel 722 listed as NBA HD to the program guide for the NBA Saturday & Sunday All-Star events. It's not airing anything yet though and probably won't untill Saturday.


----------



## SteveFitz1

Was anyone experiencing constant breakup of the WRAL-DT OTA signal Thursday night? All the other OTA digital signals were coming in as usual. However, WRAL-DT was so bad I had to watch WRAL on DirecTV in order to see CSI.


Just wondering if anyone else had this problem.


Steve


----------



## Lee L

I had one or two breakups with a couple seconds of lost sound but it did not interfere with veiwing too much.


----------



## Techru

Same here in N. Raleigh, just minor breakups that were sporadic and only brief in length on WRAL-DT.


----------



## Daryl L

This is funny. Earlier(around 3pm) I checked channel 722 NBA HD on TWC and only got a black screen and a test signal on audio. Now(5:50pm) I just turned to channel 722 NBA HD on TWC Raleighs devision. I now have a HD video picture of the Atlanta All-Star gymnasium and looks like cheerleader on the floor practicing but still no audio. Just the test signal.


----------



## Daryl L

Looked again at 7:15pm and now a HD color bar test pattern is up. Calibrate eveyone. You got a true HD pattern to take advantage of.


----------



## Techru

What's up with WNCN-DT not showing the HD broadcast for the first 5-25 minutes of a show? Watching Sunday night, from 8:00PM until 11M, there were three HD shows in a row, American Dreams, Law and Order:CI, and then Kingpin. On every single show, the beginning was not switched over to HD.


I could see that maybe someone forgot to make the switch at 8:00, when American Dreams came on, but why at 9:00 and then again at 10:00, was there not any continuous HD broadcast.


Are they seriously switching on and off the HD signal? Why can't they just turn it on at 6:00 and then shut it off at midnight or whatever?


This seems absurd to me. I can sit down and watch WRAL-DT on Mondays from 8:00 right on through till 11:00 and see all the shows in HD without any switching. Why can WRAL do this and WNCN not do this? Are the people at WRAL just that much better at their jobs? Does it have to do with different equipment? Or is it just oversight on WNCN's part?


Maybe it's just me, but it seems that someone is making this a whole lot more complicated than it needs to be. Is there someone (in charge, rather than another drone) to complain to about this?


----------



## Lee L

A little further up on the page you will see that I have the same issue with WNCN. After corresponding with someone at the station it seems they are one of several stations controlled automatically by a centralized control system in Miami FL that can be overridden locally. I have tried to watch several shows that were not even shown in HD at all until my wife or myself called the station. I have usually called the station and punched 1 for the news hotline as no one else will answer the phone after 5:00. The news people of course know nothing about HDTV but I usually ask them to either let me speak to someone in engineering or since the news people always tell me the engineer is busy working on the live shot or the promo for the news coming at 11:00, ask them to tell the engineer to go over and push the override button(s). In fact, my wife was the one that called Sunday to get them to switch L&O CI at about 9:10.


I am trying to get confirmation but my theory is that WNCN lacks the equipment to overlay the Station ID graphics on the HDTV programming and starts the show off in SD so they can run the ID bug. The station ID every hour is a requirement of the FCC so we are not likely to get out of that but my suggestion has been to switch it to SD just for the 10 seconds the bug is up and switch it back.


I think we all have higher expectations because WRAL genuinely cares that their product, in whatever form it takes, be the best it possibly can. It is funny how they have a top-notch, fully staffed, local engineering dept, run a bunch of original programming, do the news in HD and seemingly still make money.


For some reason, the other stations in the are do not seem to have the same level of commitment.


I do not want to give the contact name in the forum as I have not asked for permission to do so but he is who I got a response from by going to the contact page of www.nbc17.com and selecting email engineering. I will give the address to you via PM if you would like. I would love it if others in the area would call so I don't feel like I am the only one. Perhaps if every time the station forgot to run something in HD they had at least 3 or 4 cals they might care. As it is now, I have called them quite a few times since the first Triple Crown race last year that the engineer insisted was not available in HD and it has had no real effect.


----------



## Techru

Lee - Yes, I read your comments, and I do know about the central switching issue, even thought I think that could easily be taken care of, if they cared enough.


I don't know if the logo bug is the issue or not, but I wouldn't doubt it. But, since the local station has the ability to override the central system, they should do a better job when they do these things. I mean, if I was paid to do something, as part of my job, I would make sure I did it correctly.


I will start using the engineer contact too, as I think the more you bug them about it the more likely they are to get fed up with being bothered and do something about it.


Also, I know that there are some people that veiw these forums, with a "hands-off" approach, just to see how things are going. So, even though the NBC HD enginneer may/may not actually post in here, they do read to keep up with things.


So, it's also a form of "public humiliation" in a way.


----------



## SteveFitz1

I thought I read that Fox would be carrying the Daytona 500 in Dolby 5.1. Unfortunately, on Fox50 WRAZ my receiver is showing Dolby Pro Logic. Is anyone getting the race in 5.1?


Steve


----------



## Lee L

I talked to the Cheif Engineer at WRAZ Fox50 and he said they do not have the equipment for 5.1 yet but are working on it. They hope to have it up in the next couple of months.


----------



## Techru

Seems like WNCN is now broadcasting their SD channel too. I'm getting channel 218, WNCN-SD, over TWC. I checked the OTA, but right now, reception on 55.1 and 55.2 (17.1 and 17.2) is constantly fluctuating from 100% to 0% with my AccessDTV card. But I don't remember if I was able to get a sub channel with the OTA, as I never really used the sub channels that way.


Is it just me, or is this new?


And on a side note, I was going to email WNCN's engineering department Monday to compliment them on finally being able to show multiple HD broadcasts one after the other. But, my hopes were premature










American Dreams went smoothly without any SD-HD switching problems, then right into Law and Order:CI, again without any glitch from the SD-HD switching. I was all set for Kingpin. But NO, they had to screw it up.


After all the commercials, right as the show was about to start, they had to do the "The world's gonna end urgent weather update." Of course, that had to be in SD. Then, when they switched to Kingpin, SD only. It never went into HD as far as I could tell. I kept checking, for about 40 minutes, and then just gave up and watched it on the SD channel.


Maybe they'll get it right someday.


----------



## jcwroton

Hey,


I'm currently a Dirctv subscriber and have been considering upgrading to a HD Directv STB. I already have the oval dish and the 3 LNBs. I know I'll need an antenna to get local HD stations. I've been doing some research on this forum, but haven't seen any particular advice.


I was checking in a local Lowes Hardware and saw an antenna from Phillips/Magnavox called the MANT 910 to be mounted on an exiting Directv dish to get local channels. Has anyone used this to pick up OTA HD local channels? Any success/disappointment? In theory, all I need is a small multidirectional antenna from my location.


Another model I saw (also Phillips) was the MANT 400 indoor amplified antenna. Anybody used this one?


Thanks for any feedback.


John


----------



## Scooper

I think you will have much better luck getting a "real" antenna over either of those, and you really want to put it OUTSIDE above your roofline. Keep in mind that most of the RDU locals / DTV transmitters are out east of Clayton. See what kind of antenna recomendation you get for WRAZ (50) analog - then go with that for an antenna. I'd recomend an antenna like the ChannelMaster 4025 / 4228 for DTV, or maybe one of their larger combo VHF/UHF units.


----------



## Charles Ledbetter

Yea, Scooper is on the right track here. Keep in mind that there is no "best" antenna for HD. The best antenna is the one that works for you in your location. The CM 4025/4228 is a great place to start, but don't be surprised if you have to try a few to get the right one. I started out with the Stealth which worked fine for my neighbor across the street. It wouldn't lock for me. Finally went to the 4228.


Charles


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Everyone.

Can anyone confirm that chennal 11.1(52) is ON or OFF the AIR. I have zero signal streagth on my SR-HD5 STB. All of the other channels are still at 100%.

Thanks


----------



## Daryl L

I get no signal from WTVD-DT on my OTA STB and no video or audio from them on TWC either.


----------



## clash1

I've had trouble with 11-1 over the past few days as well. It was out most of yesterday. Luckily it came back before Alias.


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, I saw WTVD-DT on lastnight.


----------



## DTH

Hello,


This is not HD related per se, but pretty close.


I use the Time Warner Digital Cable service. I connect the audio signal from my digital cable box to my HT receiver via analog cables through my Tivo. I do not have a HD set or a HD cable box, this is just the standard Scientific Atlanta digital box that TWC uses.


I watch Fox programing in TWC channel 251 to take advantage of the clean digital signal. I have noticed that the surround sound signal on this channel appears to be reversed, ie: the sounds that should come from the left channel come from the right and vice versa. It is fairly easy to notice this when watching programs like "The Simpsons" that use many surround effects.


I would not discount a problem or mis-cabling on my system except that I have tested it many times and I have no audio problems on any other channel, analog or digital.


Any idea what might be wrong here? I have mailed the TV station, have heard nothing back.


----------



## Daryl L

DTH,


Sorry, I hadn't noticed that particular problem and I never watch The Simpsons. But, I have noticed reversed front Left & Right audio ocassinally on Fox during animated shows in the past but those toons had very little surround info so it could have affecting the surrounds also.


Has anybody noticed a reduction in signal strength from WTVD-DT ABC 11(52.1) for the last week or two? I'm approximately 77 miles south of their transmitters. WTVD's signal use to be equal to WRAL & WNCN's signal strength and WRAZ's was about half(since WRAZ is at reduced power). For the last couple weeks WTVD's signal has been as low as WRAZ or slightly lower.


----------



## Lee L

Daryl, are you meaning to say that WRAZ is at reduced power?


DTH,


I have not noticed any surround sound to speak of when I watch the Simpsons OTA on 50.1 but since WRAZ does not yet broadcast 5.1 sound any surround action you get should be Pro-Logic which has mono surrounds anyway. It might be some issue with TW, the cable box, who knows. I would sy to call up TWC and run it by them.


----------



## Daryl L

Lee L,


Yes I ment to say WRAZ. I corrected it above.


----------



## Lee L

I just noticed this weekend that WRAL was running 5.1 sound during the HD basketball. Very clear sound (when a 3 pointer would hit only net it was quite startling) but I did not get very much sound on the surround channels. Looks like we are good to go for the Masters.


----------



## Techru

Just wanted to update those with TWC about the newest STB options. I had mentioned earlier that there was talk about the SA 4200HD being available by the end of 1st qtr 2003. Well, obviously, we're past that point and I have bad news about the possibility - none.


After talking to the Divisional Managers, they have decided not to go with the SA 4200HD. I'm not sure at to the actual reasoning behind it, but there were hints about the unwanted Tech support issues from the integrated DOCSIS modem. They may not want to have to force a $45.00/month charge to those that just want HDTV, since they will also have cable modem access capabilities. But, that's just speculation on my part, so don't go quoting me










On to the good news: I was told that the management and engineering staff decided instead to opt for the SA 3250HD model. It is basically the same unit, without the DOCSIS modem integration, rather the normal head end modem for VOD and other stuff, yet still allowing online upgrade capabilities in the future. It will have more input capabilities, like 720P, and then, more importantly, aspect ratio control. This is the huge limiting factor to the SA 3100HD for many customers, especially those that have 4:3 HDTV sets.


I was told that they have 4200 units (actual number of unit ordered, not to be confused with the 4200HD model) on order for central NC, and they should be available aroung the middle of May. They could not tell me what options they opted for, such as DVI and Firewire. I was told that some of these options may come disabled, but upon request, could be enabled. I know this is a smart Tech Support move, and hopefully this is how it will come, as I really want the DVI and the IR Blaster would be very useful too.


If you are not familiar with the SA 3250HD box, or you just want to read more about it, go here for the PDF file:
http://www.sciatl.com/customers/subs...fs/4003138.pdf 


I also posted this news in the HDTV Hardware section: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=240990 


Also, another possible reason for not opting for the 4200HD, is that they are also getting the SA 8000 PVR version STB. It is not the HD version, but I guess they're really getting hammered with requests for PVR capabilities. Unfortuantely, once people get these boxes, they'll quickly realize the limitiations of them. But, as long as I get at least one box that allows for Aspect Ratio Control, I'll be happy. I will keep using my HTPC for PVR functions.


----------



## Daryl L

Thanks for the info Techru. By the way, if you have an HD box from TWC, USA Network's HD broadcast of The Masters will be on cable channel 225 for the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area viewers.

http://www.twc-nc.com/digital_cable/masters.htm


----------



## jim007

Techru,


Any idea how to get in on the early updates/testing of the new 3250HD units?


THANKS!


----------



## Techru

Due to extensive testing by the engineering dept. and the management team, there will not be an actual "testing" group. They are fully satisfied with the unit's capabilities and just ordered the amount of units mentioned above for the central NC region. I am "listed" on a very unofficial list to get the first unit, in the beginning of May hopefully. But, I would not be surprised at all if hundreds of customers get them before I do










Calling the CSRs will be fruitless, as none of them have been given any data as to the option of a different STB even being considered. If you even mention HDTV, they all automatically go into SA 3100HD STB mode, as that is all the info they have ever been given. Most of the time, they can't even reliably answer questions about the SA 3100HD.


The management team decided that they will only let the CSRs know about the SA 3250HD availability once they actually have them in stock. I guess this will be in hopes to reduce confusion.


I promise, once they do come in, I will post back about the availability and how the set actually works and performs. If you currently have the SA 3100HD, you will be able to swap it for the SA 3250HD upon request. If you are getting new service, and the box is available, you would be wise to "specifically" request the SA 3250HD, if you want to make sure you get it over the SA 3100HD, as they still have thousands of those units to hand out.


----------



## jgoodmon

just an fyi to clear up some confusion: hope you are all well...jimmy


ALL FOUR DAYS OF MASTERS ACTION WILL BE CARRIED BY WRAL-DT.


The Masters can be seen in the full glory of High Definition Thursday, April 10th through Sunday, April 13th on WRAL-DT.


WRAL-DT can be found on digital over the air channel 5.1 or on digital cable channel 255. AGAIN, ALL FOUR DAYS OF MASTERS ACTION WILL BE CARRIED ON WRAL-DT.


THE MASTERS IN HDTV ON WRAL-DT

WRAL-DT (5.1/255)

Thursday:4:00p-6:30p

Friday: 4:00p-6:30p

Sat: 3:30p-6:30p

Sun: 2:30p-7:00p


----------



## audio

Hi,


I'm new to HDTV and HTPCs. From the HTPC forums, members have suggested I post here, in my local HDTV forum for help.


I'm receiving OTA only and am roughly 17.7 miles from the cluster of transmitters. With my antenna mounted outside, my HTPC signal strength meter finds signal strength above 85% on ABC, CBS, and FOX 99.9% or more often. On NBC at the same orientation, my strength isn't as good - but that's a different story.


My question is regarding ABC and CBS. I understand from it's pioneering efforts and further updates from this form that WRAL is very concerned with producing a high quality HDTV product.


Using my HTPC, though, I experience video stutter (momentary lock-ups) a few times every five minutes. Normally the audio persists but sometimes the dropout lasts longer and I experience audio stutter as well. One poster in the HTPC forums mentions that using the SW based decoding card I'm using rather than hardware that signal issues will tend to be reflected as this type of stutter, whereas in a hardware based solution (HTPC or STB) this issue would tend to manifest itself as pixelization.


From reviewing the posts here I wouldn't expect to experience any of this type of behavior with WRAL, I'm not sure about WTVD. I've been receiving HDTV with the antenna (CM 4228 with rotator) outside for over a week now and I always experience these issues.


Does anyone here have any helpful ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## keefer37

Hey all, just wanted to say hey. I'm in Durham and I got my HD setup up and running the week before the Super Bowl, with my OTA setup the actual day of the SuperBowl. I'm a DirecTV subscriber and get HDNet, the 198 PPV/other stuff they show (like NBA tonight).


My OTA signals vary. During the CBS broadcast of the Syracuse/Kansas Final Four Championshiop, I had constant drops from 77% to 0. Was it my setup or were others in the area experiencing the same thing?


But really, just wanted to check in and subscribe to this thread to stay in the loop of our local stuff.


Right now, I'm just hoping for ESPN-HD on DirecTV soon.


----------



## SteveFitz1

Keefer37,


I had a similar problem during the NCAA final as well as a few other dropouts during some CBS programming last week (i.e., CSI on Thursday nite). I thought it was just me. The Masters on Sunday, however, was fine.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SteveFitz1_
> *Keefer37,
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem during the NCAA final as well as a few other dropouts during some CBS programming last week (i.e., CSI on Thursday nite). I thought it was just me. The Masters on Sunday, however, was fine.*



I'm really hoping it was a CBS broadcast problem, but I have to say it was pretty annoying and fairly frequent.


You all think my Channel Master STEALTHtenna # 3010 in my attic is sufficient for receiving the RDU are HD signals OTA?


----------



## SteveFitz1

Keefer37,


That's the same setup I have...Stealth Antenna in my attic. I normally get a signal strength of 85-90 for WRAL-HD. Last week when I was having the problems, it was fluctuating wildly...even dropping into the 20s and 30s at times. I'm hoping it was something on the originating end since the signal strength has been solid the last couple of days. What kind of signal strength do you normally see?


----------



## keefer37

The next couple of nights, I'm going to do some data gathering of signal strength. I haven't been able to find WB HD. It'd be nice to see Smallville in HD.


----------



## jgoodmon

Hey Folks,

I received two phone calls from viewers last week experiencing the same type of signal breakup. We went back and tested our signal processing and distribution and all of the specs on our end were/are fine.


However, this does bring up the interesting point of foliage and wind. It was quite windy last week, and as the foliage around your house grows into the spring, the potential for signal breakup is higher. In particular, the pine needle of a pine tree is the approximate size of rf 53. Thus, last week, the pine needles were wet, the foliage was growing, the wind was blowing etc...not a perfect dtv reception environment.


All the folks who have contacted me have had indoor antennas in the attic. I believe that all of them have had a stealth antenna, but I cannot be sure...Unfortunately, a typical attic cuts signal reception in half. If you have metal siding (that is rare these days) or composite shingles, the signal will be even lower.


We need to somehow gather a list of those who had a problem, plot the location, set up etc...and figure out a solution. It very well may be something as simple as switching out an antenna.


For all those who experienced problems please send me emails with your location and system specs...


Thanks you all and sorry for any trouble,

Jimmy


----------



## cgreco

I've been enjoying my HDTV setup since December and I have to admit that I have't watched this much CBS since I was a kid watching The Muppet Show. However, I have to say that my wife and I are really getting annoyed with that "It's All Here" commercial for CBS HDTV. It's on every commercial break!


Now I know people are going to say "Don't bash WRAL" and I'm not. But since Mr. Goodmon is nice enough to answer questions on this thread I thought I'd ask it here. Why doesn't CBS sell this advertising time to make money instead of advertising CBS in HDTV to the people who are watching CBS in HDTV?


Carmine


----------



## skelm

I get 78 strength but blank picture - Is something up with the channel?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by skelm_
> *I get 78 strength but blank picture - Is something up with the channel?*



While I can't say for sure, NBC comes and goes for me. With my Silver Sensor I get all the other "close" stations at 151 degrees, but NBC is hit and miss. Right now I'm not getting it (67% signal but it's jumping between that and zero pretty frequently), but I was this morning.


----------



## dafra

To answer the first question in this thread, Go to the following thread to find other users in the Triangle Area in North Carolina - Take the poll!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=251218


----------



## gfsiii

Hi All,


I just read about this Digital Video Recorder and I assume that it is not HD... anyone know for sure?


Thanks for the info...


George


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gfsiii_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> I just read about this Digital Video Recorder and I assume that it is not HD... anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info...
> 
> 
> George*



Nope, it's not HD. In my opinion, it's barely even a DVR. I own a TiVo, and the TiVo has a much better feature set. Of course you'll pay $250 for the TiVo and $12.95 a month (or $300 once) for service, so what TWC is offering is cheaper.


Nobody (AFAIK) has a HD DVR yet, but TiVo does has a reference design they announced at CES. Here's the press release.


----------



## Lee L

The Scientific Atlanta 8000, which is what TWC is using is not HD but there have been rumors that SA is working on an extension to the line that would record HD but who knows when it will be available. TWC has been testing the 8000 in a few markets and has had quite a few issues with it. They have been correcting them with new software though but there were still some open issues the last I read. There are a few threads around AVS if you want to search for people's comments. I think there are a couple in the TiVo forum as well.


----------



## pkscout

Anybody having problems with a total lack of sound on ABC 11-1 right now (10:35pm - Charlie's Angels), or is it just me? 11-2 has sound, but it's a real drag watching the movie in standard def.


----------



## audio

pkscout - I experienced the same problem. Sound only available when local ABC news blip shown. Sound restored at the end of CA. Pre-amp indicated a 5.1 signal while this was occurring, so it certainly seemed that something had gone wrong at the source. I finished up on 11-2 as well.


----------



## ssangste

stupid AVS preview eating long post... here we go again:


Is anyone having continued problems with ABC 11 HD station? I see many references to it in the past couple pages of this thread. But since I just joined the ranks of HDTV users yesterday, I want to confirm that it isn't something specific to my situation. I get Fox, NBC, CBS, WB all with great signal strength (minimum high 80's and CBS was 96-100% most of the night). UPN is barely there in the low 70's. I can't get a picture at all with ABC and the signal meter ramps up and down, from 0% up to sometimes ~75% and then immediately back to 0%.


Since I actually ordered the HDTV PC cards to put in a customer's desktop that I am building, I wanted to test these cards out to make sure they were working. So I made a mad dash to radio shack this afternoon. Got the VU-75XR 50 inch boom antenna and have it mounted on the tripod stand on my patio. No preamp, just a straight 25 foot length of good RG-6 to the tuner card in the computer. Would a preamp help the ABC station issue (as well as UPN)? Would it be too much for the channels that are already coming in well??


please provide any and all assistance. If you are having problems with ABC 11, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## ssangste

TTT


btw.... I actually got brief flashes and one second blips of a picture and sound today, but that's it. I actually oriented the antenna directly at the ABC tower (which is at 168 degrees according to antennaweb's site, whereas all the other stations are supposed to be at 166 degrees). still no go....


Is anyone else having problems with ABC??? anyone?? Bueller?? Bueller??


off to Rat shack to buy one of their preamps to see if I can get better signal....


----------



## pkscout

ABC works fine for me (zip 27703) in general. My particular problem a few days ago was that our local ABC affiliate stopped broadcasting sound during Charlie's Angels for some reason.


I'm using a Pannasonic HD tuner with a Silver Sensor antenna inside my house. I wonder if the HD card for the PC isn't as sensitive as a stand alone tuner. It's either that or your further from the tower than I am or have more obstructions, or have a building that built differently than mine, or your not holding your tongue the right way, etc, etc, etc.


Antenna placement and location are so variable that your next door neighbor could be having better luck than you and it might not tell you anything. Just as an FYI, NBC is my problem. I can only get it once in a while, but since the only thing we watch is West Wing, and it doesn't look like it's broadcast in widescreen HD anyway, it's not a big deal. We just TiVo it and watch it later.


----------



## ssangste

thanks for getting back to me... at least I know it is not everyone and the problem lies with me. Now I can try to adjust and see if I can get a better signal within my limitations... I'll have to give the other HD tuner card a try to see if it works any better.... thanks for the help!!


got rat shack's best antenna mounted amp.... had absolutely no impact on ABC signal strength... but it sure does have an impact on the other stations... it made them all worse, no matter how low or high I turned the gain. I can't receive signals from nbc, fox, wb anymore with the amp in the loop.... guess I can return it to rat shack, huh???


this really sucks because the one station that I actually really want to work is ABC!!! Grrrr!!


I am at 27606 and I do have tree limbs pseudo blocking line of sight.... and I am not exactly on top of a mountain either.... but it really is strange how it works wonderfully with the other stations, but not with ABC or UPN....


----------



## pkscout

A good antena will almost always help more than an amp. If the signal is crap, then the amplifier just gives you louder crap. '-)


You might search this forum and the HDTV hardware forum. There are a number of threads on antenna strategies. The Channel Master antennas seem to get good reviews. You'd have to get one mail order though, which makes in harder to return.


Circut City has the Silver Sensor I use. I can't guarentee it will help, but you could always return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## audio

ssangste


I'm using a tuner card in my HTPC combined with a ChannelMaster 4228. Until I mounted the 4228 on the roof I had recurring reception problems. I also had no success whatsoever with the RS pre-amp. After mounting the 4228 on the roof my HD reception has been very stable, including ABC with the (observed) exception of loss of sound during CA noted above. I am approximately 17 miles from the broadcast tower farm. I can also receive WUNC fine by orienting the antenna as needed.


----------



## ssangste

ok... today was a very interesting day....


I tried a few things today that don't make any sense to me...


In the process of adjusting antenna angle to hopefully get better reception, I turned the antenna completely 180 degrees in the opposite direction away from the towers. From 4pm this afternoon until 9:02PM, I got absolutely perfect reception for UPN and ABC without a single dropout, and had absolutely no signal on CBS, NBC, FOX, and WB. It's almost as if I was getting some sort of reflection off the outside wall on my second floor patio in order to receive ABC and UPN (the antenna was now pointed directly at the wall). I was very excited that I would be able to entertain this evening for everyone coming over to watch the season finale of Alias (ever since everyone has watched Alias on my 115 inch CRT based screen, no one wants to watch it any other way..... I figured adding in HDTV would really make their jaws drop)....


But obviously some atmospheric condition changed, because since 9:02pm I have been unable to get ABC or UPN anymore (and I continue to not be able to get CBS, NBC, FOX & WB). Constant dropouts again....


After reading other threads, I think ABC and UPN may have problems with multipath when the antenna is correctly aligned at 166 degrees. If I look at their analog counterparts, I have a serious ghosting problem.


I think I may have to look into an antenna stack next to see if I can alleviate the problem and get more stable reception...... I'm also going to order a CM 4228 to see if that will help. Good thing Radio Shack takes stuff back....


what does everyone think?? did anyone have problems with ABC tonight??


----------



## audio

ssangste - No problems with Alias last night for me. I'm sure you've read that there are sometimes dead spots with HDTV reception and that the higher the antenna the more likely you are to receive a good signal. Just as a point of interest, with the CM 4228 and the leaves out on the trees behind it now, the 4228 is nearly invisible from the street.


----------



## ssangste

audio - thanks for getting back to me.... it sucks to have watched Alias in SD after seeing that glorious picture in HD.... a living room full of people agreed with me










the problem I have is that I'm very limited on antenna placement. I live in a townhome/apartment community. They have no problem with me putting up some gawdy antenna array, I'm just not allowed to bolt anything down, drill holes, etc. nor can the antenna be placed anywhere other than my patio area. So I can have it sticking out from my patio area, I'm just not allowed to put it on a mast and raise it in the air, or mount it to the roof.


Do you know anyone locally that specializes in antennas and has a spectrum analyzer? I'd like to see what's going on with my signals to see if it is even possible to get these channels given my severe placement limitations. Might be more prudent than just random trial and error with a bunch of different antennas. Thanks again!


ETA: does anyone know the exact location of the towers? I am trying to figure that out to see if I can get an elevation plot, as well as determine just how far away I am from the towers. thanks!


----------



## Lee L

Try http://www.100000watts.com/searches.html for the exact locations of the stations. Also, www.antennaweb.org will give you some compass headings from your location and tips on what antenna to buy. In general, the towers are near Garner just off US 70. All the analog and digital stations are located on one of 3 approx 2000 foot towers within a 1 mile radius there. The only excption is PBS which is in Chatham County. If you drive toward the beach on 70 or I-40 you will see them.


----------



## ssangste

thanks for the info. It came in handy. Wow.... I'm further away from the tower than I thought.....


----------



## bagmouse7

Since I have adjusted my antenna I can pull in channels:

15 PAX

27 WB

49 FOX

52 ABC

53 CBS

55 NBC

57 UPN

59 PBS


I am using an Access DTV card and a Silver ??? antenna in my attic. I live about 1/2 mile from NC State


After many tweaks I have it so that all the channels except 15 come in almost perfectly.

I plan to do some further antenna/amp testing. I will let you guys know what I come up with.


----------



## ssangste

ok.... I'm discovering that this antenna thing is really flaky










I added in the rat shack 15-1711 indoor amp into the equation, played with antenna positionning and voila! I am getting ABC with a good signal. UPN is still a no go, but it is getting close. I need 75 percent minimum on my HDTV tuner card in order to keep a steady picture. WB, FOX, NBC, & ABC are all pretty steady in the mid-high 80% range. CBS is in the high 90's. UPN, while not getting a picture, is in the mid 60's. I've only had about 4 dropouts all night on various stations.


It's obviously cloudy and rainy here this evening. Is this causing the change to allow me to get a better signal? I know cloud cover helps the signal, but I thought rain hurt things because of it's reflectivity issues. Can the cloud cover cut down on multipath issues?? I suppose time will tell. All I know is I bought all the materials to construct a boom and mount two rat shack 15-2160 UHF antennas in a horizontal stack. I think I'll hold off for a few days to see what happens with this latest round of changes and how much different weather affects things.


Also, what's the deal with WB22? I thought they were broadcasting Everwood and Smallville in High Definition.... it looks like they are only broadcasting 480i on the digital signal. I know Charlotte broadcasts in true high def and I was really looking forward to watching Smallville in true high def.... who do we complain to in order to get them to hurry up and start broadcasting in 1080i??


----------



## bigslowrock

What channels are TWC offering and how is thier HD service?



I looked but couldn't find anything.


----------



## bigslowrock

...


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bigslowrock_
> *What channels are TWC offering and how is thier HD service?
> 
> 
> 
> I looked but couldn't find anything.*



I have DirecTV now, but when I had TWC, the HD channels they had were:

ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox (not actually HD), PBS, HBO HD and Showtime HD.

Time Warner Cable Chapel Hill/Durham Lineup


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi All,

I been wondering for a long time about the WB and UPN local stations. Does anybody know when these stations are going to start broadcasting HD programming.

Thanks!


----------



## pkscout

I think some of that will depend on when the people making the shows do them in HD. Both those stations are broadcasting digital, but the HD depends on the program. I can't think of a single thing on UPN that's in HD (not even Enterprise), but on the WB I think Smallville and a couple of other things are in HD. I'm hoping Angel will be in HD next season, just 'cause I *really* wanted Buffy in HD, but that would be the next best thing.


----------



## Lee L

Well, the WB and UPN stations are Sinclair ownerd so my guess is that they will start broacasting HD right about the time Michael Powell busts down their door and beats them with a baseball bat. In other words, not for a long time.


----------



## cgreco

I don't know if my earlier post about those CBS "It's All Here" commercials prompted the change or not, but I'm glad to see WRAL mixing in some different HDTV commercials. Thank you, WRAL!


----------



## jim007

Techru,


Have you heard anything about the availability of the SA3250HD?


Thanks!


----------



## Techru

jim007 - Sorry for the delayed response, I've been away for a week on a business trip.


The latest news on the SA 3250HD is that they had to have all the units upgraded because of a software problem with the EPG. The EPG is software from Pioneer, and there was some problem with memory buffers or something that made it incompatible with the guide. So, the updated software has to be programmed into the memory chips.


The latest ETA, based on the ship-to date means that they will be available in the 2nd week of July.


----------



## batorok

Anyone tried to get HDTV who lives in the chapel hill/carrboro area? Sounds like we're a long way from the towers if they're in Garner. I'd love to get OTA HDTV instead of having to pay TimeWarner huge $ every month.


----------



## keefer37

I am right outside of Chapel Hill and can find everything OTA except WB. (If anyone can give me some tips on finding WB, I'd appreciate it!)


----------



## mhdiab

batorok - just making sure that you know about your legal rights of getting HD without subscribing to digital cable. Basic cable and fee for the box is the max they can charge you for the local HD channels - cable act from -92. You also have the right to get HBO and SHO-HD only without the package and or digital cable. You probably know and don't want to pay for basic cable, but I want to make sure that you do know.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Techru_
> *jim007 - Sorry for the delayed response, I've been away for a week on a business trip.
> 
> 
> The latest news on the SA 3250HD is that they had to have all the units upgraded because of a software problem with the EPG. The EPG is software from Pioneer, and there was some problem with memory buffers or something that made it incompatible with the guide. So, the updated software has to be programmed into the memory chips.
> 
> 
> The latest ETA, based on the ship-to date means that they will be available in the 2nd week of July.*



Thats nice news. I will take a drive in a few weeks.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *batorok - just making sure that you know about your legal rights of getting HD without subscribing to digital cable. Basic cable and fee for the box is the max they can charge you for the local HD channels - cable act from -92. You also have the right to get HBO and SHO-HD only without the package and or digital cable. You probably know and don't want to pay for basic cable, but I want to make sure that you do know.*



I've called TW about getting just the HD channels but they said I had to get at least the digital tier. I'd love to get the locals HD without using an antenna! How do I make them aware of these facts?


----------



## Techru

keefer37 -


Just tell the CSR that you want to rent the HD box, but you only will subscribe to BASIC cable service. If they still say that you have to have Digital Tier to get the HD, tell them that's against the Law since the Cable Act of 1992 clearly states that only Basic service is necessary/required.


If the CSR still gives you greif, tell him/her that you wish to speak to a supervisor/manager. Tell them the same thing. This should settle it.


If this still doesn't work, tell them you want to speak to someone in the HD dept. and that if they don't give you satisfactory service you will be calling the Attorny General's office.


It really shouldn't have to go this far, as they are WELL AWARE that if you request HD and Only Basic service, they have to let you have it. They just don't want it well known, as they obviously loose big bucks!


----------



## keefer37

Thanks, I'll look into this and let you all know what happens with it.


----------



## Daryl L

I just got a phone call from my friend at my local TWC office in Lumberton NC. He said he just got a memo that DiscoveryHD will be added July 8th on ch. 280. Our cable comes from the Fayetteville hub which is part of the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision.


I do trust this guy. I've spoke with him atleast twice a week for the past 3 years. If I have a problem with my signal he's the only one that I can depend on to have it corrected before the end of the day, usually within an hour if it's at their end. If he told me this, that's what the memo said that the head office sent him.


----------



## mhdiab

They are then using the same channel as currently in Charlotte (280) - wonder what the reason for the one week delay is....


On another note - InDemandHD is supposedly to start test broadcasting in mid-July and be on air in september for full - since TW inked the national agreement with them I hope your friend will get a memo about that going on air soon


----------



## Daryl L

mhdiab,


As soon as I hear anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Raleighwood

Hello, folks:


I'm just getting into HD in the RDU area, and wanted to say hello and solicit any advice from locals. I am a TWC subscriber and a road runner user, so I'm strongly leaning to using TWC to receive HD signals.


Question: What is the possibility of TWC offering HD STB's that include a DVI output, and when might they be available?


How do other TWC subscribers rate their cable-based HD offerings?


Should I consider OTA and an antenna? How much should I expect to spend for such a setup, and will it offer clear advantages to getting HD via TWC in the Raleigh area? I live in 27612.


Thanks in advance!


Dan


----------



## keefer37

Raleighwood,


I used to have Time Warner Cable and had no complaints on the HD channels. I've got DirecTV and get my local HD stuff OTA. It's hit or miss and varies day to day. If you have TWC already, by all means, stick with them. My parents just got a HDTV and they have TW and couldn't be happier with the offering.


Supposedly TW will be getting Discovery HD in the next couple weeks.


Also, one advantage of TW for your locals HD over OTA is you'll get the demo loop on PBS. Currenly OTA, the local PBS station (UNC-TV) always seems to multicast several SD channels, rather than show anything HD.


----------



## mhdiab

Raleighwood - I am in Charlotte and not Raleigh, but as I understand the services are very similiar. I got confirmed by TW (in Raleigh actually) that they should be putting on Discovery HD very soon - this week? the guy continued on by stating that ESPN-HD was next, but his counterpart corrected him and confirmed what is on this forum - FSN is coming next and indemandHD and not ESPN-HD.


I am very happy with TW - the main reason is that I get several HD channels without any extra costs since I have had the digital package before. Maybe my monthly are a bit higher than satelitte etc, but I have no equipment fees and that way when things gets settled within the next 12 months I can decide to keep cable or go with Dish / Direct......simple and I don't feel that I really miss anything by not having OTA - only WB and UPN aren't broadcasted in HD by cable here


----------



## Trip in VA

Hello all,


You'll note that I am NOT in the Raleigh DMA, however when I turn the Winegard Ghostkiller with 30db amp on the roof and conditions are in the least bit good, I can get the following:


WRAL-HD

53-1 CBS

53-2 News


UNC-TV

59-1 PBS

59-2 PBS-HD

59-3 PBS Kids

59-4 PBS You

59-5 PBS APB


*Note: I cannot switch between the subchannels on 59 without it freezing, forcing me to reacquire the signal.


Now when conditions are really good, I can also get these:


UNC-TV

39-1 PBS

39-2 PBS-HD

39-3 PBS Kids

39-4 PBS You

39-5 PBS APB


WRAY-DT

42-1 SAH


WRAZ-DT

49-1 FOX (1080i)

49-2 FOX (480i)

49-3 Weather


WTVD-DT

52-1 ABC (720p)

52-2 ABC (480i)

52-3 Radar


WNCN-DT

55-1 NBC (1080i)

55-2 NBC (480i)


WLFL-DT (Yes, WLFL-DT is receivable when conditions are good)

57-1 WB (480i)


Plus I can get several Richmond and Greensboro, plus I got WSOC-DT the other day.


I watched ID4 last night on FOX49-1 until 9:30 when I lost it.


*Note: I cannot receive WRDC-DT or WRPX-DT due to WBRA-TV and WFXR-TV, and I think it sucks that I cannot get UPN digitally because of that, and they need to put UPN digital on 57 and WB on 27.


- Trip


----------



## Raleighwood

Thanks for the info, folks.


General question: when can we reasonably expect regular cable channels like History Channel, Food Network, etc. to begin broadcasting in HD? I guess it depends on each network's schedule and wherewithal... But is there any real info out there about when we may begin seeing the transition? I know about the digital deadline coming up in a few years, but clearly the govt. won't shut down networks that fail to comply or anything...


ESPNHD will be great when it arrives! What is InDemandHD? A PPV HD movie channel?


----------



## Daryl L

Above I stated my friend from my local TWC office said DiscoveryHD will be added July 8th (tomorrow) to the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area. Well, sometime this morning they added the name and channel # to the websites city channel listings. You can check your city listing at the link below. DiscoveryHD wasn't listed on there yesterday.

http://www.twc-nc.com/cf/line_ups/index.cfm


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I woke up and checked and sure enough, DiscoveryHD had been added to my TWC guide. I watched a little of *Great Canadian Rivers* this morning and it looks great. I'm getting it from the Fayetteville hub which is part of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision so Raleigh and Durham should have it now too.


----------



## dafra

Dave's Home Theater "It's finally done. Time to show-it-off" Party/Meet

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


How 'bout Saturday August 2nd at 7pm for another Home Theater party.


Here's what I've put together to show off.

- Ceiling Mounted Barco CRT

- 6.1 Surround System - Yamaha Receiver and Wharfedale Pacifics mainly.

- Aura Bass Shakers

- HTPC, TheaterTek, Radeon 7500

- TimeWarner Cable Box 3200HD HDTV Receiver

- Custom Cherry Home Cabinetry with 80x45 homemade screen - my own design and build.

- Lutron 4 Zone Lighting Control

- Automatic blind control

- Xantech Infrared distribution system

- Home Theater Master MX-500 remote control.


It's not as well integrated as it should be and I've got a few cosmetic final touches, but I'd love to show it all off and get all your "here's how you coulda-shoulda done it better" ideas. (Be nice, I've spent a year on this thing).

Bring your favorite reference DVD and I'll supply munchies and beer/wine. For obvious reasons, I don't want to post my address on-line along with my equipment list (it's in the West Cary area). If interested, (no commitment necessary), send me a Private Message for directions.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Raleighwood - I am in Charlotte and not Raleigh, but as I understand the services are very similiar. I got confirmed by TW (in Raleigh actually) that they should be putting on Discovery HD very soon - this week? the guy continued on by stating that ESPN-HD was next, but his counterpart corrected him and confirmed what is on this forum - FSN is coming next and indemandHD and not ESPN-HD.*



Any idea on a timetable? My parents just got their HD TV and Discovery won't get watched much if ever in their household, but the three listed above will.


----------



## Daryl L

Does anybody know if WRDC-DT UPN 28(27.1) out of Raleigh has raised their power? I noticed lastnight and this morning their signal strength here was hitting 79%. Before lastnight it's never gotten above 35%. Usually it fluctuates between 0% and 15%.


----------



## Daryl L

Again lastnight and this morning WRDC-DT UPN 28(27.1) out of Raleigh was hitting in the 70's % range. Heck due to tropospheric ducting WRDC-DT UPN 28(27.1) WRAL-DT 5(53.1) out of Raleigh both were hitting on a steady 100%. And I'm 76 mile south of the towers.


----------



## keefer37

I've never gotten UPN OTA. Hmm, I'll rescan my channels tonight.


Currently, as my antenna is pointed, I'm getting ABC, CBS and Fox OTA. I still have yet to be able to find WB for Smallville, nor have I come across UPN.


----------



## Raleighwood

Tropospheric ducting, Daryl? Man, am I out of MY league. You guys are hard friggin' CORE, man.


----------



## Daryl L

keefer37,


I still get the week 0 to 15% fluctuations from WLFL-DT UPN 22(57.1) and my toshiba dst3000 needs atleast a 37% signal to get any audio/video. I'm quite possitive WRDC-DT 28 has indeed increased to full power cause their signal strength reading is still maintaining equal strength with WRAL who is at full power and basicly near each other(same block I think they call it tower alley? outside of Garner?).


Raleighwood,


Hehe, tropo ducting has to do with the weather causing RF signal to travel closer to the ground at farther distances making it possible for people to receive tv and radio signal better much farther away. The following link graphs the expected tropo ducting a couple days ahead with color levels. The brighter the color over your location the better the reception possibilities. Ham radio operators use this info all the time for loooooooooong distant comunications. I can't explain it more technically, sorry. I'm a rookie.









http://www.globalserve.net/~hepburnw/tropo.html


----------



## Trip in VA

I must agree--WRDC-DT DOES seem to be much stronger than WLFL-DT now--though not as strong as WRAL-DT. Very noticable here in Charlotte Co., VA, where analog channel 27 had prevented ANY reception of it until last night (although WFXR-TV has been on low power for over a week).


- Trip


----------



## Bama

Does anyone know if the SA 3250HD will have DVI enabled? Also does anyone have the SA 3250HD yet?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *keefer37,
> 
> 
> I still get the week 0 to 15% fluctuations from WLFL-DT UPN 22(57.1) and my toshiba dst3000 needs atleast a 37% signal to get any audio/video. I'm quite possitive WRDC-DT 28 has indeed increased to full power cause their signal strength reading is still maintaining equal strength with WRAL who is at full power and basicly near each other(same block I think they call it tower alley? outside of Garner?).
> 
> http://www.globalserve.net/~hepburnw/tropo.html *



Same block ? - Try "SAME TOWER" !


WRAL, WRAZ (both analog and Digital)

WRDC (Analog and digital (I think))

WLFL (Digital) are all on the same tower


WTVD (analog and digital) and WNCN (17 -analog and digital) are on their own towers not more than .5 mile away from WRAL's tower.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Same block ? - Try "SAME TOWER" !
> 
> 
> WRAL, WRAZ (both analog and Digital)
> 
> WRDC (Analog and digital (I think))
> 
> WLFL (Digital) are all on the same tower
> 
> 
> WTVD (analog and digital) and WNCN (17 -analog and digital) are on their own towers not more than .5 mile away from WRAL's tower.*



So if this is true, why do I get no signal, or crappy signal from 17? Is it a matter of power, rather than distance?


----------



## Scooper

Analog 17, or Digital 55 ?


It may very well be a signal strength issue, an interfernce issue. Let me check another site tonight (and I'll post the URL so you can check your location) that should be able to shed more light on this.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Analog 17, or Digital 55 ?
> 
> 
> It may very well be a signal strength issue, an interfernce issue. Let me check another site tonight (and I'll post the URL so you can check your location) that should be able to shed more light on this.*



The digital (HD) channel, which my HD Tuner remaps to 17-1 I believe.


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Scooper

Ok - I checked the site www.ardman.net - the digital channel IS slightly weaker than the analog at my zip code. It's probably the same for your place.


----------



## WildBill

Long time no post friends.










Yup, UPN is loud and clear hear in Apex. I know some of you are a LOT furhter away that I am, but I could barely get UPN prior to tonight when I checked. Don't know what they did (more power, fixed issue with transmitter or what) but I am extremely happy. Now if I could just lock up WB (same low signal) that would be awsome.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Same block ? - Try "SAME TOWER" !*



HeHeHe I knew they were close to each other.


----------



## Trip in VA

I called "Romeo," the CE at WLFL/WRDC, and he said to write letters--lots of letters--to WLFL/WRDC to show that there is demand for digital TV. He said that they replaced a fiber line to WRDC-DT, that being the only change other than what I believe he said was a temporary test with higher power. *can't remember*


- Trip


----------



## howada

I'm new to all of this. Please go easy on me.


I live in Cary and just got a HDTV with tuner. I'm looking for advice on what digitial channels I should be able to get, what resolution they broadcast in, what I need for an over the air antenna, whether Direct TV's HD package is worth while and any other advise you all can offer.


Right now, I am picking up a few digital channels with rabbit ears, but I have no idea if I would get more with a roof top/attic antenna. I receive UNC-HD with a strong signal, but there's nothing on. I heard this channel is supposed to be awesome for quality. Any ideas?


Thanks,


David


----------



## keefer37

howada,


Unfortunately, as it is, UNC-TV isn't broadcasting a HD signal from what I understand. The PBS loop that is availbe via TW Cable is breathtaking, but alas OTA, they don't broadcast (PBS that is).


You should be able to get the three networks, most likely Fox, and maybe UPN and WB.


I totally love the DirecTV HD package, mainly for Discovery and ESPN, though so far, there isn't a whole lot of content on ESPN HD. HDNet looks great too BTW.


----------



## Lee L

Howada, go to www.antennaweb.org . There you can put in your address and the enigine will give you an idea of what type of antenna to use and what stations you can get. My guess is you can definitely get away with an attic mount since you are in Cary.


----------



## thiruvil

Has anyone heard about the SA 3250HD coming in yet to raleigh. Wasn't it supposed to come out in the 2nd week of july.

Thanks


----------



## dafra

I had heard it was the 4200HD that was coming out. I called TWC-Cary a few days ago and they didn't know anything about a new model yet.


----------



## Raleighwood

What are the chances that the new box will have a DVI output?


Pretty please?


----------



## DTH

Hi there,


I am wondering if anyone has experience with antennas in the Hope Valley area of Durham. This is for use in a DBS system with a Samsung SIR-TS160. I have tried various antennae(Silver Sensor, Terk TV55, Channel Master 3010) in the home/attic with little success. The SS does the best job, but it is not good enough to hold signals for very long. Mounting in the attic does not get me much, this is a ranch style home, and there are very tall trees around the periphery of the property. So I am going to mount something on the roof/chimney. Right now I am considering the Channel Master 4221( http://www.channelmaster.com/Pages/u1.htm ) on a ten foot mast.


Antennaweb says I don't need much for this area code(27703) but my experience suggests otherwise. If anyone here has had success in this part of town I would love to hear about it.


----------



## keefer37

Hey there, DTH.


I'm right down the street from you Woodcroft (27713). We have a three story townhouse and couldn't get anything til I got a Channel Master StealthAntenna in the attic.


Altitude is your friend, so definitely go with the chimney mount. My experience has been CM products are good quality stuff.


----------



## Scooper

Trees ? Trees cut down UHF badly - especially upper UHF (guess where most of the RDU DTV stations are - that's right 52-59 , with Fox DT at 49 and UPN DT at 27). You may wish to use an even larger UHF antenna ( say, the 4228), OUTSIDE, with a good UHF pre-amp (NOT Radio Shack).


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thiruvil_
> *Has anyone heard about the SA 3250HD coming in yet to raleigh. Wasn't it supposed to come out in the 2nd week of july.
> 
> Thanks*



Anyone?


----------



## Daryl L

Well, it looks like WRDC-DT 28(27.1) sometime Friday or early Saturday dropped back to low power.


----------



## bobjdan

Bama, I checked last week and they still didn't have them. Said to check back around 1st of August.


----------



## tme

Hi Everyone,


I'm interested in getting HDTV in the triangle. I'm trying to decide on an antenna. My choices so far are Channel Master 4228 or a Crossfire line such as 3677 or 3679. Anyone have any experience with either one?


The crossfire line are uhf/vhf so I can use them for regular analog as well, but not sure how good they are for HD.


----------



## Daryl L

Welp, WRDC-DT 28 is back at full power it apears.


----------



## audio

tme - I'm about 17.7 miles from the antenna farm and am using the CM 4228 with great success. I tried initially to mount the antenna in several locations in my attic (masonite siding, asphalt shingles) with no success. Mounting on the roof immediately resolved my reception issues. I can receive all RDU area stations except 22 (power is too low) and 4 at the same antenna orientation. That said, I can receive 4 without rotation but it is subject to multiple dropouts. With rotation I can receive 4 successfully.


----------



## tme

Thanks audio! This helps a lot.


I will definetly mount it on the roof with a rotator. So you receive the analog channels as well with it? I'm guessing since you said station 22 which is analog. I thought the analog ones were vhf and the 4228 only does uhf. Am I wrong?


----------



## Scooper

One more time


Analog - Digital - Call letters

4 - 59 - WUNC/PBS

5 - 53 - WRAL/CBS

11 - 52 - WTVD/ABC

17 - 55 - WNCN/NBC

22 - 57 - WLFL / WB

28 - 27 - WRDC/UPN

30 - 42 - (something out in Wilson ) / SAH

40 - 38 - WUVC (Fayetteville) / Spanish

47 - 15 - WRPX / PAX

50 - 49 - WRAZ/ FOX


Now since the FCC wants to re-use the frequencies from channel 52- top of the channel range, it should be obvious that most if not all of the Triangle DTV stations will eventually be back on their original analog assignments. The key here is WHEN - and the current doctrine on that is after 85% or more of the households can get the digital signal SOMEHOW - this could be OTA DTV, or via cable translator, or even DBS translator.


tme - the 4228 is indeed a UHF antenna - it might do OK for the upper (say, 11-13, maybe more) VHF. If you want to save money, you might consider a VHF/UHF antenna - then you could certainly get all the analog stations as well.


For some background - I'm just east of Youngsville in a forest, about 22 miles from most of the antennas, and I have little to no problems on the VHF stations (CM3614 - sorry - out of production) - UHF I have a 4221 and a 28dB Winegard UHF amp . All this is on a rotor, and like audio, all but channel 4 come in pretty good without moving the antenna. - 4 comes in pretty well when I aim that direction (in Grade B BTW). I don't have a DTV tuner yet, so I can't say how well they will come in, but I can usually get good pictures on the UHF stations as well, again - no moving necessary usually. I definately recommend rooftop mounting also.


----------



## Scooper

Also, depending on where you live, you may also be able to get the Greenville stations or the Greensboro stations. Channel 2 (analog) sometimes comes in for me, as well as 7 and /or 32. WUNC has another station close to Roanoke Rapids that is 36 analog, and there is another PAX on 62 close to Fayetteville as well.


----------



## audio

tme - sorry about 22, I meant 57 which is DTV for analog 22 as scooper pointed out. I can also receive (at the same antenna orientation) the analog variants in the UHF band as well - 17, 22, 28, 47, and 50. As for the fact that the 4228 is UHF only as scooper points out ... since I can receive everything of interest to me fine from the DTV variants of the analog stations this currently does not pose a problem for me. In the distant future when 85%+ of the population can receive DTV and the HDTV frequencies are relocated to the VHF spectrum, I'll just have to mount an additional/replacement antenna. Depending on how far you are from the antenna farm (check at http://www.antennaweb.org ) the 3677 or 3679 would very likely meet your needs as well and provide VHF reception as well.


For me, the fact that the 4228 blends in so well as to normally be invisible against the background of trees behind my house also makes it worth the inability to receive the analog VHF stations for now.


Thanks again scooper for setting the facts straight.


----------



## mhdiab

Daryl - any info on the indemandhd channel if it will be available prior to or on official launch date in september?


----------



## Trip in VA

Is anyone having problems with WNCN-DT this morning? It looks to me like there's something wrong with the PSIP so I cannot decode it, just like with WUPN-DT. I have over SNR 20 on the signal, with zero errors per second, so it's not weak signal, and multipath wouldn't display ANY SNR at all, I know this for a fact.


But conditions were very good this morning; note the screenshot that overrode WFXR-TV with an SNR of 19.


- Trip


----------



## tme

Thanks Scooper and audio for clearing this up. How can I find out how far I am from the stations antennas? I didn't see that on Antenna web.


Is it a bad idea to use a splitter on the antenna output so that the feed goes to 2 TVs?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhdiab_
> *Daryl - any info on the indemandhd channel if it will be available prior to or on official launch date in september?*



mhdiab,


Nope, I haven't heard a word about it yet. My TWC buddy hadn't yet either. One thing bad about the Raleigh/Duhram/Fayetteville head end and office. Sometimes they will do stuff like add a channel, turn one off or switch something without sending a memo to the local offices.










Trip in VA,


That looks like a screenshot of WRDC-DT's UPN 28 channel.


----------



## Scooper

Best site I've found is www.ardman.net . You can even put in your own Lat/Long and the database inquiry will tell you exactly where you are in relation to the transmitter antennas.


As a point of interest - MOST of the Triangle's DTV towers are just east of Clayton - you can see them driving by on I40 - channel 22 (analog) is elsewhere, and so is 4/59 and 40/38 and 47/15 .


----------



## deArgila

Hey guys - I'm new to the site. Quick question ... I haven't been able to get WB OTA - at least not the digital version (Durham). I see that some of you have. Are they broadcasting any HD or just 480i?


----------



## Daryl L

Just digitized their analog 480i channel.


----------



## deArgila

so, what you're saying is that I'm not missing smallville in HD - just in digital.


by the way - I emailed TWC about inHD and the preview that's going on now - and the only thing they said was that they were planning on adding the channel this fall. Anyone here have a more specific date?


----------



## Lee L

The WB station (as well as UPN) here is owned by Sinclair, who, up to now have done nothing more than put digital repeaters of their NTSC signal on the air at just about every station they own. There is some rumors that they might be allocating some budget to passing through HDTV soon but no real info. In the meantime, not being able to receive WB or UPN will not keep yopu from seeing any HDTV at all.


----------



## keefer37

But doesn't WB do Smallville in HDTV? I'd love to see that in HD.


----------



## jeremiah75

WB is showing Smallville and Reba in HD right now.


----------



## keefer37

But those of us in the Raleigh Durham area won't get it OTA in HD, correct?


----------



## jeremiah75

You've got it. Because Sinclair owns the local WB station, WB is the only major network station that has HD content that we are missing.


----------



## deArgila

is Sinclair a person or a company - either way, I'm not liking him/her/them very much at the moment.


----------



## Scooper

It's a company that owns numerous TV stations - one that over-extended themselves buying the TV stations so now with the DTV (HDTV) transition, they are cash-strapped to do only the minimum required for DTV. I don't ever look for Sinclair to offer HDTV (and that also applies for our local UPN as well - also Sinclair owned)....


----------



## Lee L

Sinclair is a company, one of the largest TV and Radio owners in the US I believe. You should search on "sinclair" in the HDTV Programming forum, I'm sure you will come up with plenty of hits. There is a representative of the company that posts at AVS occaisionally under the handle MisterDtv. He is a VP I think and is the one who mentioned that they might finally ne moving on getting some HDTV going. The comany has definitely been against spending anything on HDTV so far and with the weak FCC regs on the DTV transition, they do not really "have" to show any HDTV ever.


----------



## mhdiab

Pretty sure that there was a thread on the forum that stated that Sinclair is appropriating funds for HD transitions in markets - not sure if it is all (probably not), but lets not get overboard on the never end....once Fox announced they announced so they should be on board "soon"


----------



## Scooper

Believe it when you see it.... IMHO


----------



## cgreco

Kudos to dafra on all the work he put into his home theater. Just got back from his "unveiling" and have to admit I'm extremely impressed at what he's accomplished, especially since he admitted that he never used a wood router before this project. The custom cabinetry looked great. It was also great to hear about his experiences with issues like light, sound, heat, power, etc. Thanks, dafra, for sharing.


----------



## deArgila

Just an FYI - I emailed WRAL today and asked them what there plans were for NFL HD coverage this season. Here is the reply ...





YES! WRAL ROCKS!!


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Just an FYI - I emailed WRAL today and asked them what there plans were for NFL HD coverage this season. Here is the reply ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! WRAL ROCKS!!*



We're indeed very fortunate to have such a forward-thinking broadcaster in our immediate area. I can't wait to join the local HD party when my targeted set finally becomes available next month!


Can't wait for ACC action in HD!


----------



## Bama

Anyone picked up the new STB from TWC in or around the Raleigh area?


----------



## deArgila

Didn't know they had one - which one is it?


----------



## dafra

I went in to ask on Saturday at the Cary Branch - they said " no plans for any new HiDef Settop box other than the current 3100HD (which I have). They are planning a Tivo/Replay-like box.


----------



## GreggD

Hi,


A while ago, someone wrote that according to the Cable Act of 1992, Time Warner customers should be able to subscribe to BASIC cable service and rent the HD box without having to pay for the digital tier. Someone else said they tried and failed, but would try again and speak to a superviser. This person said he would report back, but then I never saw any other messages on this topic. So, has anyone successfully gotten Time Warner to provide the local HD channels and yet only pay for BASIC service and the HD tuner box rental? I'd really like to do this and I'd like to hear about successes (and failures). Thanks,


GreggD


----------



## GreggD

Hi,


I just recently bought an HDTV and I would like to try to get local HD channels over the air. I bought a Samsung SIR-T151 HD tuner at Best Buy and an antenna at Radio Shack. I don't recall the model number of the antenna (I ended up returning it), but it was about 6 feet long and only a few inches thick and deep -- like a long flat bar -- similar in appearance to the Turk 55 (I think that is the correct model). I put the antenna in the attic of our ranch house. Our house is located on a hill (near Crabtree Mall), but there are lots of large trees in our yard. I was able to get most of the HD channels, but they all experienced drop outs and pixelation every few minutes. Here are my (naive) questions:


1. What is the best antenna for an attic?


2. Will I get a better picture with a roof-top antenna? I have heard some people say that the roof is no better than the attic and others say the roof is definitely better (and these were antenna resellers and professional installers).


3. Can someone please recommend a GOOD installer?


4. Approximately how much should I expect to pay for installation of a roof-top or attic antenna?


5. Would I lose anything by splitting the cable to feed 2 TVs?


6. Is a power amplifier (or whatever it's called) recommended?


I know that many of these questions are pretty basic, but I would really appreciate answers to them. Thank you very much for the help,


GreggD


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GreggD_
> *A while ago, someone wrote that according to the Cable Act of 1992, Time Warner customers should be able to subscribe to BASIC cable service and rent the HD box without having to pay for the digital tier.*



Well, I haven't tried this - but I seem to have read somewhere that the cable companies do NOT have to do this, and it is just a common misunderstanding. I could be wrong, it's worth a shot.


However, I was able to get a really great deal from TWC for switching from satellite. They offered me basic, standard, and digital tiers - including all the HD channels (PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, DiscHD) - plus all the HBO's (inc. HBO-HD), all the Showtimes (inc. ShowHD) - all for $39.95/mo for a year. That includes the HD box. All I had to do is show them a recent satellite bill.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by GreggD_
> *2. Will I get a better picture with a roof-top antenna? I have heard some people say that the roof is no better than the attic and others say the roof is definitely better (and these were antenna resellers and professional installers).
> 
> 
> 5. Would I lose anything by splitting the cable to feed 2 TVs?
> 
> 
> 6. Is a power amplifier (or whatever it's called) recommended?*



2. YES - especially given the area you describe. Height is your friend.

5. You would lose some signal strength - you could use a signal booster if you're experiencing low signals.

6. You really only need an amp if you have a lot of splits, or if the signal coming in is just too weak (even with proper placement of the antenna).


Of course, you could go with TWC and not worry about it!


----------



## thiruvil

So, is there not going to be a new STB from Time Warner?


----------



## Bob Michael

Any updates on the TWC availability of the SciAm 8000HD HD PVR?


----------



## deArgila

Have any of you sent emails to TWC about HDNet, ESPNHD, InHD, FSNHD, and NBATVHD?


I also went to the HDNet website and sent TWC a fax asking them to add HDNet.


Wouldn't it be nice to have all these channels in the line-up?


----------



## keefer37

I've been tempted to go back to Time Warner cable for the current HD lineup they have, but with the fiasco I've had this week with our RoadRunner service, I'm reminded why I switched from TW to DirecTV for our TV service.


----------



## WildBill

I don't think this is old news. UNC HD is up OTA right now. First time I have seen that OTA and the 3-5 sub channels are off at this time.

hmmmm

Wonder if they are going to only do 2 channels at night and then more during the day (without HD).


----------



## jeremiah75

keefer37,


I keep thinking the same thing. TWC offered me the same service I am getting with DirecTV with two months of free service (totally free) and a lower price.


I thought about at least trying it out.


But then I thought about how unhappy I was with thier service and HD cable box.


I will recommend them to people just starting with HD, because the initial cost is less. But I am most happy with DirecTV and all the HD channels they have. And I haven't had any service headaches with them.


----------



## keefer37

jeremiah75,


I'm definitely staying put with DirecTV. I've had no problems, complaints or anything with DirecTV.


While I had constant problems with Time Warner. I'm totally psyched cause as of Friday, they won't even be getting any cash from me for my high speed Internet. I'm moving to Verizon DSL. Woo hoo!


Another plus on DirecTV for the present -- ESPN HD tonight: Eagles & Saints.


----------



## pkscout

Right now I get the local triangle HD OTA (well, most of it - I really need to get a better antena). I'm waiting for someone to make a decent HD PVR (mostly TiVo, since I have one already and love it) before I make a final decision between cable and satellite. Once the OpenCable standards are in fuller use and I can, in theory, buy an HD digital PVR to use on TWC, it comes down to wo things. The customer service and channel selection. While this may change by the time I make a "final" decision, currently I can get HD locals on TWC, but I can't with DirecTV. Since I can get them OTA where I am, that may not end up mattering, but if you can't get your HD locals OTA, that might end up being a *really* big deal.


I'm no fan of TWC, so I guess I'd qualify my first post to this thread as some random thoughts.


----------



## WildBill

Just corresponded with Jimmy Goodman at WRAL last night. After we heard that USA network was going to use the CBS HD equipment to telecast some HD coverage we had hoped that at least the WRAL-HD station could broadcast the USA network feed. Sorta like what was done for some of the Masters coverage.


However Jimmy said that USA network had made arrangements directly with TimeWarner Cable to broadcast a USA HD feed. He didn't say which market specifically that TWC would do this, just that they had agreed. So... The net result is that WRAL can NOT broadcast any of the HD stuff from USA (of course they WILL have the normal CBS feeds).


So, not matter what I am out of luck because even if TWC in Cary/Apex does provide the HD feed from USA, since I don't have the digital package I won't see it.


I just hope for those of you that have the digital package & HD-STB that you get to see some great tennis. Nighttime tennis in HD is a sight to behold.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *I don't think this is old news. UNC HD is up OTA right now. First time I have seen that OTA and the 3-5 sub channels are off at this time.
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> Wonder if they are going to only do 2 channels at night and then more during the day (without HD).*



I checked last night but it was about 11:15 and the 4.2 channel was black. I figure they are probably cutting the HD feed at 11:00 though so I will look again tonight. I did notice that the signal strength was the highest I had ever seen on UNC, I wonder if they upped the power on their transmitter as well?


----------



## Daryl L

With PBS's OTA reception, between 8pm and 11pm sub channels -3, -4 and -5 will be off the air while the subchannels -1 SD and -2 HD will be on the air. Between 11pm and 8pm sub channels -1, -3, -4 and -5(all SD) will be on the air while subchannel -2 HD will be off the air. This began Sunday evening August 3rd.


On TWC all 5 subchannels will be on 24/7. You can look at the Wilmington NC thread were UNC-TV's head engineer posted this info.


----------



## WildBill

Cool thanks for the update Daryl.


Lee, I noticed that the signal strength of PBS is much higher as well. From my house, it is on par with WRAL and that is a good strong signal.


----------



## Jbach

Hello all. I've been lurking every now and then here, and I finally am up and running HDTV in S. Chapel Hill area. I have a decent roof top channel master and am getting most DTV signals I see here, with two notable problem areas: WUNC (and I can see the antenna from my house!) and NBC 17 DTV channels. I've seen them every now and then so I know they are there, but they mostly do not show up. This antenna is pointed to max out the biggest number of stations and I get fox and CBS and ABC etc just fine. I get analog 17 just fine. I can see why WUNC might be a problem because I am pointed away from them. Perhaps a rotor might be in order - but I'm already getting Greensboro CBS fairly routinely.


Can anyone shed light on the NBC DTV signals? Is the tower more distant or in a different direction than channels 17 and 5-1 etc? Or is there signal just weak (temporarily or all the time)? It's hard to believe I might need bigger than a 10 foot antenna for any local channel.


----------



## Raleighwood

Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but has there ever been any thought given to forming a Triangle HD user's group, so to speak? It'd be cool to have meetings and invite people like Jimmy Goodman and folks from other stations broadcasting HD to hear about their HD plans, etc.


If it doesn't already exist, circumstances don't really permit me to organize it myself, but I'd sure be interested in attending the meetings when I could.


Dan


----------



## keefer37

Raleighwood, that soudns like a cool idea. I'd be interested in attending as well.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> 
> Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but has there ever been any thought given to forming a Triangle HD user's group, so to speak?



The Raleigh HT/HD Club was formed a few years ago. I don't know if it still exists.


Here are some threads.
Raleigh HD/HT Club List 
Raleigh HT/HD Club Visits the Studios of WRAL-TV/DT in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Jbach

Okay RTP folk, can any of you help me with NBC? The tech there said their tower is right there with channel 17, but that sometimes the DTV signal direction comes in better with an offset. And the FTC didn't allocate as much power to their signal as to WRAL. That's unfortunate for Chapel Hill folks, because the next NBC DTV signal is from Winston Salem. I get that one about as often as 17-1, and I'm pointed in the opposite direction.


Do any of you have solutions to 17-1.


----------



## pkscout

I feel your pain and wish I could help. I can't get NBC either (except the rare evening when all the planets align). Of course, I'm using an indoor antenna, so I *think* getting a channel master and putting it in my attic should do it. It's on my list of things to do within the next couple of weeks. No rush though, as none of the stuff I watch on NBC is in HD anyway (at least it wasn't last year).


But if I could get NBC over the air then I could switch to DirecTV after they release their HD PVR and not worry about paying DTV for locals (and get my locals in HD since DTV isn't carrying any locals in HD).


----------



## Jbach

Thanks, PK. I think I'm going to try a rotor. If not 17-1, then 12-1. And you are correct there isn't as much on NBC-HDTV yet, but I'm hoping for more in the fall (how about ND football for starters, NBC?) And I've seen a clip of the tonight show in HDTV, and it might be fun to check that out some imsoniac night. No rush here, either.


----------



## Jbach

Update tonight with fixed antenna is 17-1 still isn't there, but 4-1,2 came in as the strongest DTV signals out there. Strange inconsistencies, but watchin' the (History) Detectives was cool in HDTV.


----------



## Lee L

Channel 4's tower is in Chatham County and apparently they have upped their power recently which is why you are getting them so strong.


----------



## Jbach

Glad to hear of the power increase Lee - I know where the tower is - I can see their blinkin' lights all winter. That's why I thought I should get them no matter what power they used. If I don't get them, it's a narrow, not a broadcast.


----------



## jgoodmon

Good morning,

I wanted to respond to the note Deargile sent out a while back regarding NFL in HD.



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

FROM: deargila

Just an FYI - I emailed WRAL today and asked them what there plans were for NFL HD coverage this season. Here is the reply ...





YES! WRAL ROCKS!!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Unfortunately, CBS has informed me that they will not allow affiliates to air HD games unless the affiliate is airing the game on the analog station. Thus, unless you are simulcasting the game on both your digital and analog channel, then you are not permittd to air the HD game only on your digital station. The reason for this decision is the deal reached between DirectV and CBS. I am very disappointed that we will not be able to provide our viewers this extra HD service. Hopefully, the game we air on WRAL-TV will be the game that is produced in HD!


Nonetheless, this is disappointing news for all CBS affiliates.


Take care,

Jimmy G.


----------



## Jbach

Jimmy G. I reposted the original Deargile post in an NFL HDTV thread elsewhere to brag about how farsighted WRAL is and was immediately slapped down with someone who knew the deal - which apparently is in the NFL contract itself. This may have predated the Direct TV deal (that also cuts off people like me with Cbands who used to be able to get the now overpriced Sunday Ticket).


In any case, as a new HDTV afficianado here, WRAL still rocks as a leader in HDTV programming. BTW, I was interviewed on HDTV camera by one of your reporters a month or so back - now that I've seen other HDTV interiew closeups, I'm glad I never got to see mine! Every pore, every mark - yikes!


Oh, don't confuse me with another of your reporters who happens to have the same name (if you spell it out).


----------



## deArgila

[email protected]!


Well, thanks anyway. I hope we'll be lucky since the Panthers will be on Fox.


----------



## Jbach

So tonight, nada digital from my friendly neighborhood WUNC tower. But NBC 17-1 and law and order was there in HDTV glory. Sorry, WRAL, I don't want upconverted reality programming (i.e. Oh big brother)


----------



## gillcup

Is anyone else seeing problems with ABC 11.1? The video keeps having a green screen which flashes at random times throughout the broadcast. The audio is not interupted and the problem is not a weak signal. I've written to their engineer but have gotten no response.


----------



## Jbach

gillcup - yes - I've seen the same thing on 11-1. Still below annoyance level, but I thought it might be strength or just temporary. Keep after them!


----------



## Trip in VA

I know this is a digital TV forum, but can anyone confirm what channel TeleFutura is on in Raleigh? Is it 26? I took a trip to Topsail Beach, and got TeleFutura when going through Durham somewhere between 22 and 28. Can anyone say if it's WIWW-LP?


Thanks!


- Trip


----------



## GreggD

Hi,


I have a few questions which I hope some of you can answer.


In the way of background, I have a Samsung HLN437W tv and a Samsung SIR-T150 tuner. I just recently installed a Channel Master 4228 antenna in our attic to try to get HD channels over the air.


1. Usually I can get FOX (49), ABC (52), CBS (53), NBC (55), and WB (57), but I never seem to get UPN (27). I live near Crabtree Mall in Raleigh, and I thought that all of these towers were basically the same direction from our house, so why can't I get UPN (WRDC-DT, 27)? Is it really broadcasting? Is the signal a lot weaker than the others?


2. I tried adding an amplifier, but I still could not get UPN. It did allow me to get PBS (59), though, which I did not expect. I tried both a Channel Master 3042 TV Distribution Amplifier and a similar product from Radio Shack. If I'm understanding this correctly, both were supposed to boost the signal by 13 or 14 dB. According to the signal strength indicator on my tuner, neither amplifier had much effect on any of the signal strengths, except for PBS. The strongest signal was never more than 10 bars, which looks to be about 50% of the range shown on the meter. The strongest signal might be 8 or 9 bars without the amplifier. Are there stronger amplifiers that I can use? If so, which one(s) should I try?


Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


GreggD


----------



## pkscout

Well, no real help here in NE Durham, but with a Silver Senor indoor antenna I get UPN at about 68% but don't get WB at all (not even one little percentage point). I've ordered a channel master in the hopes that it helps, but if putting it in the attic doesn't do it I may have to make a trip to the roof.


----------



## Lee L

With the Crabtree area being so hilly it sounds like you have a multipath problem and if that is the case, no amount of amplification will help you.


Do you have a direct line of sight to the towers? If not, you might have to see about elevating your antenna somehow or possibly getting one that is more directional. Some people have used 2 antennas wither side by side or up and down to get better range and more off axis rejection. There have been some threads in this forum and in the Hardware forum as well. Search for "stacked".


----------



## Jbach

GreggD: In some of these multipath situations, you can do better with a rotor. I'm going to try the experiment myself in CHill. My location won't help you with specifics - my problem station is 55, but if I get NBC to be more routinely available with a rotor, it definitely will mean I've addressed a multipath problem. BTW, I have an HLN 50" and a Samsung STB as well. The tuner in both is far more sensitive on UHV and VHF than my previous set, so I wouldn't blame the tuner.


Amplifiers aren't always equally effective for all frequencies - you might want to talk to pros about that one. But in the meantime, if you have any play in the attic, try moving the antenna orientation around a bit to see if it makes a difference on the missing channel - you still will want to put it back for max benefit to all, but it would suggest whether an on the roof rotor might help.


On the other hand, given what you already have in the attic, I'd consider youself in a pretty good spot.


----------



## DavidVTHokie

Just curious (don't have my HDTV yet) - Does weather effect your reception?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DavidVTHokie_
> *Just curious (don't have my HDTV yet) - Does weather effect your reception?*



When I had an antenna set-up, I would notice some reception problems with weather. However, I had my antenna sitting in a second-story patio (as opposed to securely fastened on a mast).


Since switching to cable, I have had no weather-related problems (as you might expect).


----------



## Jbach

Weather: HDTV is either all there and great or not there. So it's not like you see lots of weather effects on the screen. From what I gather, the appearance and disappearance of my weakest signals are definitely affected by atmospheric conditions, and it doesn't have to be T-storms. So on good days, I'm getting channel 12-1 all the way from Winston-Salem, and on others not. So until I get a rotor, I won't count on that as one of my regulars. But I still haven't seen any problems I think are weather related with the strong signals from most of my digital channels, e.g. 5 and 11. Channel 4-1 which is powerful when on (near me) often isn't. But weather doesn't look like the issue there.


----------



## GreggD




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee L_
> *With the Crabtree area being so hilly it sounds like you have a multipath problem and if that is the case, no amount of amplification will help you.
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct line of sight to the towers? If not, you might have to see about elevating your antenna somehow or possibly getting one that is more directional. Some people have used 2 antennas wither side by side or up and down to get better range and more off axis rejection. There have been some threads in this forum and in the Hardware forum as well. Search for "stacked".*



Our house is on top of a hill, but I can't say that there are not other hills between our house and the towers. I was told that the antenna I bought (a Channel Master 4228) is a highly directional antenna, so I would not have expected that to be a problem. I had wondered about hooking up 2 antennas, so I'll look into that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lee L

If you already have a directional antenna (I certainly don't know antenna number by heart, so I did not mean to say yours wasn't







) your best bet is probably going to be to mount it outside. Having the antenna in the attic adds in quite a bit of signal attenuation and with different rooflines of your house and neighbors you can get some reflectiosn as well.


Have you tried www.antennaweb.org ? That can help you somewhat or at least confirm that you are on the right track as far as antenna selection.


I live in Morrisville and have a crappy old Terk TV50 I bought a few years ago before I knew better and I have mine haphazardly laying on 2 screws in trusses in the attic in the first place I tried and I pick up most of the area stations at 85-95% depending on weather and time of day. My in laws live in Preston and have a Channelmaster directional with the yagi aimed at the towers. We tried it in their attic but got bad results, when we mounted it on a mast right above the same place in the attic, we got different bad results. Finally, we stuck the mounting pole right down inside a plumbing vent, keeping the antenna as close to the roof valley as possible and got much better results. All these locations were within a 10 foot circle of each other so antenna placement is more art than science IMO.


Good luck.


----------



## pkscout

I finally got my channel master setup this weekend. It's "in the attic" although placed about a foot from a flat outside wall. Anway, I get much better signals from all the stations I used to get, plus I can get the WB now, but I still can't get UPN. The signal bounces between 24%, 0%, 78%, 0%, etc. Does anyone know what might cause the signal to bounce around like that (pretty regular 3 second or so intervals) and why it would affect UPN and not the other stations that I get at 151 degrees? Thanks.


----------



## Scooper

Multipath of some sort, most probably. Get the antenna out of the attic and your problem may go away.


----------



## keefer37

What about those of us that have to use our attic? Any way to minimize multipath, etc.?


I'm thinking if I had to put my antenna outside, I could put it on the back of the house near the the roof and hope it doesn't get noticed back there.


----------



## pkscout

I don't think anyone who owns their house "has" to use the attic. I think the FCC rules allow an atenna up to 10 feet above your roof line no matter what your HOA may say. I have mine in the attic because a) I have a coax run there, b) I don't want to make anymore waves than I have to (and I think that a roof antenna can affect the asthetics of a house), and c) I don't want to crawl up the roof, mount the antenna, run new coax, get lightnigh supression in place, etc and then find out the problem still exists.







The only thing I watch on UPN is Enterprise, and I can watch that on cable.


----------



## Scooper

Actually, it's up to _12_ feet above the roofline - read the OTARD in my sig. If you're saying you can't go on the roof because of a HOA - your excuse just evaporated


WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) is another thing altogether


----------



## pkscout

No, my excuse is that I don't want to crawl up on the roof.










OK, part of it is that the only place to put the antenna that gets it pointed the right direction is one where it where it will be in plain view from the street (something I like to avoid even though I have that option legally). If I had more channels I couldn't get, I might do that, but just for UPN? Not really worth it.


Thanks for the link though.


----------



## keefer37

I rent so I don't have that luxury right? I know the DirecTV sat dish couldn't be visible from the street, which is fine cause our backyard faces SW.


I'm with pkscount though, I don't wanna crawl up on the roof either.


It's definitely not worth it just for UPN.


I've got a Channel Master Stealthtenna, but have a new Channel Master 3021 4-Bay Bowtie UHF Antenna on its way, hoping that will help. I'm not sure how that's going to do in the attic, but I've got my fingers crossed.


I have seen pics of someone's install of a similar boxtie antenna in an attic either here or on TiVoCommunity that works wonders. I'm hoping to get similar results.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> rent so I don't have that luxury right? I know the DirecTV sat dish couldn't be visible from the street, which is fine cause our backyard faces SW.



You have the same right as a renter - search on this forum for the FCC rule - it is out there and quoted about 50 times


----------



## Scooper

I think that last post should be construed as such - "You have the same rights as a renter as does a homeowner", except that I would add that your landlord can restrict you from damaging his property.


----------



## WildBill

Is everyone able to get ABC at the same strength as earlier in the year? I can get everything fine except ABC. Don't know what has happened, but it has been going on for about a week.


----------



## Jbach

ABC strength is fine in Chill, but both NBC and WUNC seem flaky to me - NBC is clearly because I am at the margin for their signal. But UNC sometimes has the strongest signal out there, and sometimes isn't there at all.


Where ABC is NOT fine, however, is this periodic flash that happens only on their DTV channels. (I am not the only one who sees this - see above) This random intrusion marred an other wise unbelievably good picture on 11-1's version of MNF tonite.


----------



## gillcup

ABC's signal has been on & off for me for the last couple of weeks. There have been days where I wasn't getting a signal at all.


I've reported the periodic flash problem to ABC's engineering dept. but still have not received a response. Please consider going to their web site and reporting the problem. Maybe if enough people complain, they'll do something about it.


----------



## SteveFitz1

I'm glad to hear others have experienced this "flash" problem on Channel 11. I thought it might be just my television. I contacted the Chief Engineer last week regarding the problem, but received nothing back. I have now contacted the General Manager at the station in hopes that someone will look into the "flash" problem. I'll post an update if I hear back from the GM.


Steve


----------



## Trip in VA

Two things:


1) Can someone answer my question about TeleFutura?


2) Can anyone tune WCTI-DT (48-1) from New Bern? They have some horrible problem with their audio... it's like the worst CD skipping I've ever heard. I want to know if anyone else hears it.


Thanks!


- Trip


----------



## clash1

I'm in Rocky Mount, about 45 miles from the WRAL tower. My set up consists of an Ratshack double bow tie in the attic connected to a Ratshack amp connected to my HD 5.


For the past two years I have had flawless reception 95-100% on 5-1, 11-1, 17-1 and around 75% on 50-1. All of a sudden last weeked, after a huge storm on Aug 16, my reception is in the toilet. The strongest signal I can get on Wral is in the 40s. 11-1 and 17 -1 occassionally gets in the 30s and nothing on 50.


I have tried every antenna position I can physically try. I just can't figue out what gives. FWIW, however, during the huge storm that occurred on the 16th, a tree was struck by lighting in our back yard. This occurred after the power had already gone out, however, so there was no damage to anything electrical in the house. The HD5 is working just fine for HD Directv .


Anyone have any ideas? Have any of the stations been at a reduced power over the last week or so? Thanks.


----------



## Lee L

Why would the power being out keep things from being damaged in the house? I am assuming the line from the pole to the house was still there.


In addition a nearby lightning strike can induce enough voltage in a coax line to fry stuff hooked up to it without a direct hit. I would try a new amp first to see if it is no longer functioning.


----------



## pkscout

OK, now I'm seeing that black flash a couple of others have reported here on ABC11 HD while watching "8 Simple Rules..." I went ahead and reported it via the link to the Head Engineer on their web site, so maybe that will help (or at least be another voice to add to the chorus).


----------



## SteveFitz1

I got an email from the General Manager at WTVD stating he'll have someone look into the "flash" issue. I'll post an update when I get one.


Steve


----------



## keefer37

Just got my Channel Master 3021 4-Bay Bowtie UHF Antenna installed and was able to pick up the three networks with high signals, along with Fox and a couple of other OTA channels we'll never watch, though I wasn't able to pick up WB.


Regardless, I'm very happy I was able to position the 3021 to get all the local networks OTA. Bring on the football and basketball seasons.


----------



## deArgila

I emailed TWC about inHD, inHD2, and the carriage of USAHD's US Open coverage. Here's their reply:







I also inquired about ESPN-HD and here's what they said:


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *I emailed TWC about inHD, inHD2, and the carriage of USAHD's US Open coverage. Here's their reply:
> 
> 
> INHD and INHD2 are launching on select cable systems in mid-September. Unfortunately, we will not launch at that time. However, we do plan to launch both channels before the end of the year.
> 
> 
> We are going to show coverage of the US Open in HD on Channel 225 Sept. 1-4. We just received word on this last week. Information will be available on our website today.*



Nice news now only if I could update my old 3100HD STB for a newer modle HD STB.


----------



## bobjdan

Bama, what HD controller are you looking for? I just asked TWC about the 3250HD and here is the response I got.


I do not have any information on when or IF we are going to offer the SAHD3250 Digital Cable boxes. It does not appear that these boxes offer any significant advantage over our current SA300HD boxes. We would like to offer the SA8000HD DVR Digital Cable boxes at some point in the future, however it is several issues need to be worked out, and we are still VERY far from even setting a date to begin offering them


----------



## deArgila

The USAHD feed schedule for the US Open is now on the TWC website:

http://twc-nc.com/digital_cable/us_open_in_hd.htm


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Bama, what HD controller are you looking for? I just asked TWC about the 3250HD and here is the response I got.
> 
> 
> I do not have any information on when or IF we are going to offer the SAHD3250 Digital Cable boxes. It does not appear that these boxes offer any significant advantage over our current SA300HD boxes. We would like to offer the SA8000HD DVR Digital Cable boxes at some point in the future, however it is several issues need to be worked out, and we are still VERY far from even setting a date to begin offering them*



I was looking / hoping that the SA3250 would be available. As I understand it newer boxes have been released in the charlotte area but I think they are pioneer. I had a TWC tech out at my house last week. And he was all into the HD side of things. He liked my little setup and installed some boosters because of my weak signal. He also said that TWC never tells the techs a thing when it comes to newer equipment or newer HD feeds. My reason for wanting the newer STB is the ability to control the 1080i and 480i output. With the current STB it up-converts everything to 1080i. The newer STB's also have an aspect control built in. You can even set them up to output 480i on non digital and 1080i on the HD feeds, lots more options for the HD enthusiasts.


----------



## willobandb

Seems a bit disingenuous to me for TWC to say there is no real advantage in changing from the SA3100HD when they have done exactly that in Charlotte. Geez, I thought being in RTP would give us some advantage when TWC deploys new technology. What do we need to do to make TWC in theTriangle see it that way?? Here is the link to the Charlotte thread where they talk about the new STB. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=9


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by willobandb_
> *Seems a bit disingenuous to me for TWC to say there is no real advantage in changing from the SA3100HD when they have done exactly that in Charlotte.*



The only thing I care about is being able to view the HD channel while also viewing the "info" and "guide" features.


It's SO ANNOYING that the channel goes black when the guide comes up and that you can't see the info bar on HD channels.


That and the ability to listen to all the channels through the digital audio out.


If the Pioneer box does either of these things - it would provide a VERY NOTICEABLE improvement.


Of course, it's all moot if they can deliver on the Explorer 8000HD-DVR sometime soon.


----------



## bobjdan

Regarding the hd8000, I bet it won't be a free swap with the 3100hd. Regarding the upgrade referred to in Charlotte to the Pioneer 3510hd, I thought that a previous post suggested that Raleigh TWC was getting the SA3250 HD which does have some benefit over the 3100 such as scaling and DVI and doesn't kill digital out. I don't know if it shows the screen in the upper right corner when looking at the Guide and also keeps the sound of the channel you're watching when looking at the Guide and while using digital audio out with an HD channel. I would not like to give up digital audio out under any circumstances which you apparently lose with the Charlotte Pioneer vox. Dolby 5.1 in an HD movie is not something I want to lose.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Regarding the hd8000, I bet it won't be a free swap with the 3100hd.*



I was told (when I signed up for cable a month or two ago) that I would indeed be able to trade my box for free.


Of course, I'm sure I'd have to pay the $5 or whatever for the DVR service. I'm assuming that's what you meant, right?


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *I was told (when I signed up for cable a month or two ago) that I would indeed be able to trade my box for free.
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sure I'd have to pay the $5 or whatever for the DVR service. I'm assuming that's what you meant, right?*



Actually, not having used their current recording box, I didn't know how it was priced. It would be acceptable to me if the 800hd DVR was available at no charge but a $5 montly fee for recording was charged.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Actually, not having used their current recording box, I didn't know how it was priced. It would be acceptable to me if the 800hd DVR was available at no charge but a $5 montly fee for recording was charged.*



Yes, that's how I understand it will work. Note: Just to clarify, I'm pretty sure you can't get this box and not have it record, so you'll only get this box if you sign up for the DVR feature (and pay $5/mo. or whatever for it).


----------



## Rob!Todd

TWC channel 225 is coming up as InHD Preview. I know TWC is doing the US Open on 225 using the USA Network feed... wonder if they're taking that opportunity to preview InHD in the evenings as well?


Rob


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *TWC channel 225 is coming up as InHD Preview. I know TWC is doing the US Open on 225 using the USA Network feed... wonder if they're taking that opportunity to preview InHD in the evenings as well?
> 
> 
> Rob*



What is InHD?


----------



## gillcup

InHD is a new HD cable station.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *TWC channel 225 is coming up as InHD Preview. I know TWC is doing the US Open on 225 using the USA Network feed... wonder if they're taking that opportunity to preview InHD in the evenings as well?
> 
> 
> Rob*



Yeah, I see that, too. The preview loop looks FANTASTIC! It sort of makes me wonder why - assuming the email I got was correct - TWC won't start carrying this channel at launch.


The picture is just stunning! I'm very excited about the US Open later this week. (and today on CBS, for that matter).


----------



## ganymebe

We have a place down near Beaufort and get TWC cable there. For the HD systems, they are handing out 3510s. It is a Pioneer box labeled Voyager. It has what appears to be a better picture through component, a DVI connection, and better control of how different output frequencies are handled. I would love to trade my 3100 in.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *InHD is a new HD cable station.*



Thanks. What type of programming will be on that channel? Is it an HD version of a current channel?


I almost don't care. I just installed a plasma in June and I'm still watching way too much TV, especially if it's in HD of a good DVD.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Thanks. What type of programming will be on that channel? Is it an HD version of a current channel?
> 
> *



It sounds like it should have movies, sports and other types of HD programs. Check out their web site, inhd .


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Thanks. What type of programming will be on that channel? Is it an HD version of a current channel?
> *



No, it is one of (I believe) 3 new HD channels from the people who do in-demand. They are going to broadcast a variety of sports, movies, and other programming. Among other things, they have a deal with MLB to broadcast 3 games/wk.


There are plenty of other threads in the programming form discussing these channels. Check them out ...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=295114 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=164671 



InHD website: http://www.inhd.com./


----------



## Daryl L

Anybbody know what WRAZ-DT 50(49-1) is doing? I just now noticed that their usual daytime upconverted local programming isn't being shown. There's some HD stuff being aired. I'm mostly watching the US Open on WRAL-HD so haven't caught any in-between show info on WRAL-DT and haven't seen any logo.


I wonder if they started airing some of HDnet's stuff during the daytime like Charlotte's Fox station does. Or could they just be airing WRAL's HD demo loop while WRAL airs the US Open? Or maybe they started their own HD demo loop.

*Update*

I just saw a screen that said Marc Cuban show at 8:30 and then some show called High Fashions came on and the female announcer said we're watching it on HDnet.

*2nd Update*

Sometime between 4:45pm and 5:20pm they switched back to their local upconverted broadcast.


----------



## Trip in VA

I recently got a Zenith HDV420, but it doesn't seem to be getting UNC-HD. I get WRAL-DT, WTVD-DT, and WNCN-DT just fine, but WUNC-DT doesn't give me 4-2, though it gives me the rest.


Here's what happens when I manually type it in.


59-5 remaps to 4-5

59-4 remaps to 4-4

59-3 remaps to 4-3

59-2 remaps to 4-1

59-1 remaps to 4-1 also.


What is wrong? I've done a new scan and cold-booted, but it doesn't seem to help. Suggestions?


- Trip


EDIT: Now 59-2 just sits there telling me "NO SIGNAL" instead of remapping to 4-1. Hopefully it means something's being done about it.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *I recently got a Zenith HDV420, but it doesn't seem to be getting UNC-HD. I get WRAL-DT, WTVD-DT, and WNCN-DT just fine, but WUNC-DT doesn't give me 4-2, though it gives me the rest.*



I might have been given bad information about this - but an engineer at PBS (WUNC-DT) gave me the following explanation a while back when I inquried about the same thing:


There is not enough bandwidth OTA to broadcast the HD feed (4-2) and the three SD feeds (4-1, 4-3, 4-4). So, most of the time, they broadcast only the three SD feeds. And, sometimes, they broadcast the HD feed and 1 SD feed.


The only way to see both the HD and the 3 SD feeds simultaneously is through TWC.


----------



## Trip in VA

I know about the special schedule. That's why I was sitting there at 8:50PM concerned about why the SD feeds were blank but at the same time the HD feed was totally nonexistant! Was anyone else able to watch UNC-HD this evening?


- Trip


----------



## Lee L

I did not try last night but at some point over the weekend, I noticed that UNC was mapping to the 59's and not 4 like usual and I could not pick up anything but a black screen, but it was back to normal a few hours later. Perhaps they were fooling around with some settings or some piece of equipment is getting flaky on them?


----------



## Daryl L

Again today WRAZ-DT 50-1(49-1) is showing HDnets stuff again today. I guess this will be their daytime(non-primetime) broadcast now for awhile. I think its a good idea.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Again today WRAZ-DT 50-1(49-1) is showing HDnets stuff again today. I guess this will be their daytime(non-primetime) broadcast now for awhile. I think its a good idea.*



Interesting - does it look REALLY BAD to anyone else?


----------



## Daryl L

Granted, some of HDNet's stuff doesn't look good but some of it looks great. Depends on its age and the materials source. So its not the fault of WRAZ, nor HDNet's for that matter. Its some of the early stuff HDnet got a hold of to offer on their free channel.


----------



## Daryl L

Okay, I just e-mailed Jimmy Goodmon at WRAL about WRAZ's programming. Here's a quote from part of it.


> Quote:
> WRAZ will be airing HDNet content M-F 9a-5p and Sat/Sun 7a-12n. We are please to bring more HD content into the RD-F marketplace. Right now, the picture is not as good as it will be in a few days is the bottom line. We have some tweaking to do to make that will improve the HD image.



I ask his permission first before posting this.


----------



## keefer37

This is a pretty sweet move on WRAZ's part. Kudos to them!


Now more can enjoy the HDNet goodness the rest of us have already been seeing!


----------



## pkscout

That is definitely cool. Does anyone know where I can find guide data from HDNet. I tried hdnet.com but got to a password restricted site. I also did a Google search and didn't find anything useful there eiher. Thanks. This will be yet another excuse to not mow the law Saturday or Sunday mornings (and maybe call in sick from time to time).


----------



## keefer37

It's www.hd.net actually.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *WRAZ will be airing HDNet content M-F 9a-5p and Sat/Sun 7a-12n. We are please to bring more HD content into the RD-F marketplace. Right now, the picture is not as good as it will be in a few days is the bottom line. We have some tweaking to do to make that will improve the HD image.*



This is great news! Are they going to be shoing HDNet "re-runs" or are they airing "live" HDNet stuff?


In other words, will WRAZ and DirecTV be airing the same HDNet shows at the same time?


----------



## Daryl L

I could be wrong but the HDNet programming WRAZ will be showing doesn't follow HDNet's programming schedule. For instance HDNet right now is airing a College football game while WRAZ has a movie on.


Other people that have local stations doing this mention this was what they noticed also.


----------



## Daryl L

I'm watching a show called *The Business of Sports* on WRAZ right now and the picture looks amazingly clear and detailed.


----------



## Daryl L

The Marc Cubban show was on WRAZ at 4:30 yesterday. It looked good too.


----------



## Jbach

Daryl - I caught a bit of both of those shows, thanks to you pointing out the 50-1 HD stuff on yesterday's thread here. The part of Cuban's self promotional show I caught was a great example of unbelievable PQ combined with almost unbearable content. I hope the other stuff he puts out has subject matter where the PQ is used to better advantage. I had read good things about the channel being an interesting mix of lots of different programming.


On the sports show, I got the sense from the end (the only part I saw) that it wasn't current - out of date rant etc. Did they include more up to date info in the earlier parts of the show.


----------



## Daryl L

Jbach,


> Quote:
> Did they include more up to date info in the earlier parts of the show.



To be honest I don't know, I only watched a few minutes of it. I think most if not all the HDnet stuff they will show will not be current. But I don't have any details so I could be wrong.


But the detail on The Business of Sports was fantastic what I watched of it.


----------



## deArgila

It's a little disappointing that it's not "live" HDNet stuff - but I'll take old stuff over upconvert anyday!


I just wish they had a guide so I'd know what was on and when. The on-screen guide on TWC just lits the regular fox programming. Hopefully, they'll get that fixed.


PS - I also saw part of "The Business of Sport" yesterday on WRAZ and it did look great! MUCH BETTER than what I saw earlier.


----------



## Daryl L

deArgila,


I wrote J Goodmon asking if they plan to provide TWC with the proper guide info. No reply yet, but I have no doubt he'll reply. I also commented on WRAZ's low volume over TWC.


----------



## pkscout

It would actually be helpful to have the guide data given to other providers as well (such as Tribune and ZapIt). That way stuff like the TV Guide (or the guide on my TiVo) would be right as well. I obviously won't be able to TiVo any of this stuff yet, but I tend to look for guide data there first, so if it was right I could just switch over to my HD tuner if stuff looked interesting.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, here's the reply from J Goomon.


> Quote:
> Yep...we are working on the audio problem...and yes, I am speaking with RAZ to improve the schedule listings etc...
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## mhs1970

TWC customer here. Does TWC-Raleigh/Durham plan to pick this up anytime soon? I see on the web-site that they are in negotiations...but have been now for months. What's the deal? Who can I contact (and how) to indicate my interest? Would this even help? Sorry for the number of questions.


Thanks.


----------



## deArgila

Thanks for the updtate, Daryl. I look forward to having that guide up and running! Some of the stuff I've been seeing over the last day or two has looked fantastic! THANKS, WRAZ/WRAL!


To address the ESPN-HD question on TWC - that's the $1,000,000 question. You can send them an email asking for the channel - it certainly can't hurt (and they gave me a free "on-demand" movie coupon when I did it).


Here's a link:
http://twc-nc.com/scripts/faqcenter/contactform.php 


All they've told me is that they would LOVE to start carrying ESPN-HD - but the corporate office is the one negotiating, so it's out of their control. But send them an email anyway - it can't hurt.


----------



## deArgila

Anyone know what the deal is with NBC17 recently?


Leno hasn't been in HD either of the last two nights (TWC or OTA). Also, "Boomtown" wasn't it HD. Previous to this, HD shows wouldn't show up at all (black screen - no audio or video).


This is REALLY frustrating! Anyone know?


----------



## Trip in VA

I still can't get anything on 4-2, and I've since been able to receive WUNP, 36-2 doesn't work either at the proper time periods.


- Trip


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Anyone know what the deal is with NBC17 recently?
> 
> 
> Leno hasn't been in HD either of the last two nights (TWC or OTA). Also, "Boomtown" wasn't it HD. Previous to this, HD shows wouldn't show up at all (black screen - no audio or video).
> 
> 
> This is REALLY frustrating! Anyone know?*



I tried to record Leno the last two Mondays and got nothing but blank screen. I would suggest going to their web site, http://www.nbc17.com/ , and send a note to their engineering dept. I'll do the same. I'm always nagging them regarding the fact that their time/date being transmitted is wrong. It keeps getting reset to Jan. 1st.


----------



## Jbach

OTA in the SW Triangle - I complained here a week or so ago about spotty signal strenth for NBC - 17-1as well as WUNC (and I am near their tower). I have a 10' Cmaster on the roof. I finally put in a rotor, and that has made a significant improvement. Now with two basic positions, I can get the Raleigh oriented stations like 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 50, (and more) and their digital counter parts as well as western WUNC/and Greensboro-WS NBC (12)and CBS digital (2). So if 17-1 craps out on Leno, I can checkout 12-1. And I get whatever 4 is putting out. Last Sunday checking out American Drams I noted 17-1 had some hideous scramble pattern that blocked out the picture - haven't tried Leno yet.


Other things of note in recent OTA viewing: No more green flash on the ABC Thursday night NFL opener, but a great picture. Stunning tennis PQ on WRAL coverage of the US open - too bad is was the USA network that had the best match so far (Capriati/Henin). NO HD college games this weekend? Where are the networks? Also, the ND game (whew!) on 17-1 or 17 regular showed fairly shoddy SD and NTSC PQ that varied with the camera. It was obviously the network, not 17 this time, because cutaways to ads looked just fine (for SD) and it looked the same on 12-1..


----------



## deArgila

NBC17 complaint sent.


Also, I got an update from TWC on their HD-DVR's. Nothing too exciting - it will be the Scientific Atlantic (they weren't sure on the model number) and it should be available "early 2004". In fact, they will be available in some test markets this fall.


PS - INHD is now gone. WHY!? I'm going to send an email about this, too.


----------



## sooke

This a real newbie question. Actuallly, I don't even have an HDTV yet. I have a Sammy HLN467 on order.


I noticed an audio sync problem on one of TWC digital channels: 218 WNCN-SD (55.2). I have their non-HD digital cable box (Pioneer BD-V1000) feeding a 12 year old Sony trinitron. Funny thing is, last night I was watching Law & Order on this channel and the Info bar said it was HDTV (pressed info button on remote). If it were really HDTV I didn't think my STB would handle it. So my questions are:


Q1. Anyone else hear an audio sync problem on this channel?


Q2. Is bad audio sync a common problem with TWC HDTV channels?


Q3. Is this really an HDTV channel?


And a totally unrelated question:


Q4. Must I use TWC's HD STB (SA-3100) once I get my Sammy, or can I buy a better one (one with DVI output)?


Thanks for any help,


Sooke


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Q1. Anyone else hear an audio sync problem on this channel?
> 
> 
> Q2. Is bad audio sync a common problem with TWC HDTV channels?
> 
> 
> Q3. Is this really an HDTV channel?
> 
> 
> And a totally unrelated question:
> 
> 
> Q4. Must I use TWC's HD STB (SA-3100) once I get my Sammy, or can I buy a better one (one with DVI output)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



A1. I don't normally watch 218 because it's just the SD version of 217. But, checking on it this morning, I did not have a sync problem.


A2. No - at least, not that I've noticed. It does happen, but it's not a common problem.


A3. No, it is the SD version of NBCHD (217). The info bar indicates HDTV, (probably because it's a simulcast of 217, so they probably just copy the info bar) but you can't see the HDTV feed unless you're watching 217.


A4. You're stuck with the 3100 - at least for now. It is likely that they'll replace the 3100 with some box that has DVI and firewire sometime in the near future (i.e., next year) - but that's just a guess.


----------



## Daryl L

Below is a quote from an e-mail I got from WNCN back inn February about their audio sync problem on 218 (55-2).


> Quote:
> Thanks for taking the time to write us, we appreciate hearing from our viewers.
> 
> 
> We are "painfully" aware of the audio to video sync on the SD channel. We are basically using the same audio source for our HD and SD, and since the data streams vary over time, the SD signal gets out of sync every other day. We are shopping around for a second Dolby encoder so the two DTV channels will have their own independent audios, so please be patient, we'll get it ironed out soon.
> 
> 
> As you have observed, our main priority is the HD channel, which we give every bit of data bandwidth that the stream needs, and the leftover bandwidth is given to the SD channel. We will likely add another channel like the "other guys" have, but right now we are trying to keep the HD signal the best it can be. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## sooke

Thanks deArgila. It is reassuring that audio sync is not a common problem.


Aaargh on the STB.


Sooke


----------



## sooke

Daryl,


Thanks. You saved me a trip to the ear doctor










Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *NBC17 complaint sent.
> 
> 
> Also, I got an update from TWC on their HD-DVR's. Nothing too exciting - it will be the Scientific Atlantic (they weren't sure on the model number) and it should be available "early 2004". In fact, they will be available in some test markets this fall.
> 
> *



I also got a response from TWC on HD-DVRs in the 'early 2004' timeframe. I was unable to pry a make or model from them. If it is a Sci-Atl STB, like they told deArgila, I can only find one model on the SA website that does HD-DVR: The Explorer 8000HD:

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/4004400.pdf 


This looks like a great box: PiP, record one HD show while watching another live. Record 2 HD shows while watching a 3rd pre-recorded.


I hope TWC gets the DVI out option.


Sooke


----------



## Jbach

I checked out Leno last night after MNF. It was there on 17-1, but in SD, not HD. I just sent them a message on it.


----------



## deArgila

a couple updates -


1. I got a response from NBC17:






2. I noticed that the "info" bar on TWC for FoxHD (250) is now updated to have the HDNet programs listed. However, I noticed that the info bar lists the "live" HDNet programs, not the "replayed" ones that are being shown on 250.


For example, at 1:00 EST - the info bar says, "Wolf Lake" - but the channel is showing a dook vs. Navy football game, presumably last years.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> 2. I noticed that the "info" bar on TWC for FoxHD (250) is now updated to have the HDNet programs listed. However, I noticed that the info bar lists the "live" HDNet programs, not the "replayed" ones that are being shown on 250.
> 
> 
> For example, at 1:00 EST - the info bar says, "Wolf Lake" - but the channel is showing a dook vs. Navy football game, presumably last years.



LOL atleast they tried.







I'm sure WRAZ try to correct it but that will probably be a nice trick. I bet there's no guide listing for the old repeating stuff WRAZ is showing.


----------



## J Stamp

Does anyone have a problem with the picture and/or sound going out for a few seconds and then coming back on when watching HD? I think I might have a bad 3100HD. It also produces so much heat, that it smells like something is burning all the time. I got paranoid and started unpluging it. I have the 3100HD and an 8000 DVR on the same shelf that I used to have a VCR and an E* PVR501, so I believe that there is enough ventilation for both boxes. The 3100HD gets so hot that it will almost burn your hand if you touch it. Anyone else think it's the 3100HD, or should I rearrange my setup?


----------



## Jbach

DeArgila: Thanks for the 17 report. They are at least on the ball, for I got the same prompt response from the staff there. Can't hurt to let them know we noticed.


They also said they are putting an SD upconvert of the network feed on 17-1 so there's no gap in programming on that channel. The picture looks a bit better there on my set than 17-0. I'm just happy to be getting that signal on a regular basis now, and hope there will be a quick fix. We are definitely in OTA HDTV/DTV heaven in the Triangle - I'm astounded at the number of DTV stations, with two choices for each major network and all of the minor networks in DTV at minimum, a flagship CBS HD station, 5 PBS DTV, with one showing HD and even the local Fox showing a true HD signal on alternative programming (how many Fox stations are doing that?). As a new entrant, I see no reason not to jump on HDTV here if you can stick up a decent antenna.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi everyone,

With the increase of HD programming from the WB and UPN, does anyone know the status of channels 22 and 28 regarding the passthough of HD programming?


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bruce Embry_
> *Hi everyone,
> 
> With the increase of HD programming from the WB and UPN, does anyone know the status of channels 22 and 28 regarding the passthough of HD programming?*




1) UPN still doesn't do HD.

2) I think Sinclair is more concerned with doing HD on their ABC/NBC/CBS stations--especially the ABC, so they look more attractive to potential buyers. I know they're trying to get ABC45 some HD. I don't think they're going to do HD on 22 for a while.


- Trip


----------



## gillcup

Was anyone else having problems with ABC 11-1 last night? I was getting no signal all evening.


----------



## gillcup

I got a very nice reply from NBC 17. They replaced their receiver this afternoon and we should be seeing HD again tonight! I wish ABC would be this responsive.


----------



## Daryl L

gillcup,


Thanks for the NBC update. I figured since they've been looking for a dolby encoder since before February for their SD channel 17-2 (218 on TWC) that they wouldn't be doing any HD before 2004.










I haven't watched any 11-1 this week so hadn't notice any signal problem.


----------



## Jbach

I can confirm an HD signal on 17-1 at 10 (Law and Order). They were nice enough to email to alert me to the fix as well.


I didn't see any problems on a quick check of 11-1 tonight.


----------



## Daryl L

Yep WNCN's HD picture looked good lastnight.


----------



## deArgila

I've noticed that the HDNet feed on WRAZ isn't in 5.1


Does anyone have any insight as to if or when they might start broadcasting in 5.1?


----------



## Daryl L

As far as I know, WRAZ isn't DD5.1 capable at this time. No idea when they will be. I e-mail J Goodmon and see if he's heard anything.


----------



## Daryl L

Okay, here's what J Goodmon said about WRAZ's DD5.1 offering and about the program guide data.


> Quote:
> WRAZ is not 5.1 at this point and time...no definitive date as to when 5.1 will be present on WRAZ.
> 
> Yes, the programming schedule thing we are aware of...not sure if you are aware how a station publishes a schedule to Time Warner or even TV Guide. Here's what happens....the programming department sends a copy of the schedule to Tribune 3 weeks in advance of publication. Tribune then formats and distributes the program schedule to TV Guide and Time Warner etc...Time Warner then picks up the schedule and "updates" it on the system. For a station to make a change to that program schedule (sent 3 weeks before), the program dept must contact Tribune...who, if they happen to be in the mood, can update the appropriate schedule and then send to TWC. TWC then updates the schedule every night at midnight.
> 
> 
> OK...that being said I'm sure you are wondering what the heck I am talking about. My point is...the scheduling process is very frustrating for tv stations b/c we are subject to the work of another (newspaper time frame based) company. So...we contacted Tribune to change the schedule. Instead of taking the schedule that WRAZ prog dept provided...Tribune apparently thought it would be easier to send the already formatted HDNet schedule that they have in the system. What they didn't realize is that this is the HDNet broadcast programming on WRAZ rather than the regular HDNet programming...very frustrating I know...but trust me, we are working at fixing this as fast as we can...the problem is, we can't simply call twc and tell them to change the schedule...it has to go through Tribune...feel free to distribute.
> 
> jimmy


----------



## DennisBP

I just purchased a JVC D-VHS to access and time shift HD OTA. I recently converted my bonus room into a HT with front projection (Dwin TV3). I have had DirecTV wth TIVO for several years which continues to be fabulous. I recently got TWC digital/HD to view HD programming. I purchased the D-VHS to time shift HD programs and eliminate cable until TWC provides an HD PVR or TIVO comes out with their HD PVR.


I live in north Raleigh (North Ridge) and have an old antenna in my attic which is get a poor picture on regular OTA, but get no HD channels. I am only interested in network channels, so based on the location of the towers a directional antenna may be perfect for me.


Does anyone near me get decent OTA HD reception on major network channels (NBC, CBS, ABC) from an antenna in their attic? If so, what antenna do you use?


----------



## Scooper

What's so wrong with putting a directional antenna OUTSIDE above the roofline - and don't say it's because of a HOA (see my sig) ? Out here in Youngsville, I get pretty damn good reception of the analog stations (can't say about digital since I don't have a DTV tuner yet) on my OUTSIDE antennas (one VHF, one UHF with an amp).


----------



## DennisBP

I probably could, but since I wouldn't want my neighbors to do likewise and I do have other non-HD alternatives for time shifting (TIVO DirecTV), if inside the attic does not work, I will wait for an HD PVR which works with DirecTV or cable.


----------



## Scooper

What do you think they did in the early years, BEFORE there was cable TV ? That's right, they used EXTERNAL antennas. Something to think about....


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *What do you think they did in the early years, BEFORE there was cable TV ? That's right, they used EXTERNAL antennas. Something to think about....*



I'm on your side, here - I have an antenna on my roof. But that's a pretty weak reason to put one up, IMO.


In the days before cars, people used to ride horses everywhere - but that's no reason to go get one for yourself.


If he is against external antennas for aesthetic reasons, I think that's perfectly legit. However, I happen to think they can be placed where they're somewhat inconspicous and the ROI is high enough to be worth the trouble.


----------



## Scooper

"I don't want to upset the neighbors by putting up an external antenna" is a pretty weak excuse to me - if I had forked out the dollars to buy an HDTV set and tuner, and couldn't get reception any other way - my antenna would be out there in a flash. In fact, if I knew somebody in the neighborhood didn't like antennas - I'd put it up just to piss him off - and tell him to "pound sand" when he expressed his opinion to me.


I can understand about placing it inconspicously, but not at the cost of FUNCTIONALITY either.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *"I don't want to upset the neighbors by putting up an external antenna" is a pretty weak excuse to me.*



Hey, let's face it - putting up a directional antenna on the roof is not ideal in terms of aesthetics. You can't tell me that IF an indoor antenna worked as well as a roof-top one, you wouldn't choose the indoor variety.


I agree with you that functionality is worth the aesthetic trade-off - but let's examine HIS situation more closely.


1. He can get HD from TWC, who provides EVERY network he would get OTA.


2. HD-DVR's from TWC are scheduled to be out at the first of the new year. Even if that time frame is pushed back a few months, we're talking about a 6 month waiting period.


3. He doesn't like the look of an outdoor antenna.


So, the choice is simple - wait six months to be able to time-shift HD, or put up the antenna and start time-shifting today. Of course, if another antenna works in the attic, that would be the best of both worlds. (PS - I had pretty good success with an outdoor antenna in my attic - it was a channel master that you can pick up at Lowe's)


By the way, Dennis, you do have a digital tuner, right?


----------



## Bruce Embry




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *"I don't want to upset the neighbors by putting up an external antenna" is a pretty weak excuse to me - if I had forked out the dollars to buy an HDTV set and tuner, and couldn't get reception any other way - my antenna would be out there in a flash. In fact, if I knew somebody in the neighborhood didn't like antennas - I'd put it up just to piss him off - and tell him to "pound sand" when he expressed his opinion to me.
> 
> 
> I can understand about placing it inconspicously, but not at the cost of FUNCTIONALITY either.*



I don't think your nieghbors would really care. I live on the west side of CARY, in a very upscale neighborhood. I have never had one complient about my OTA antanna. The antanna has now been up there for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## gillcup

Jbach & Daryl,


Thanks for responding regarding ABC 11-1. I had no signal for over a week but today it seems to be back. Strange.


----------



## thiruvil

Anyone getting INHD on TWC in raleigh. I wasn't sure if they were adding this to their lineup as today is the first day for this channel.


----------



## Daryl L

No sign of InHD on TWC just below Fayetteville. But they removed Indemand Urban ch. 631 and Indemand Cinema ch. 632 from the guide. Just called my friend at the local Lumberton office but he hadn't heard anything and couldn't check at this time, he was busy ordering extra equipment incase the storm causes much equipment damage.


----------



## LarryNC

Anyone have a audio video sync problem with the 3100HD?


The Audio and video signal on my 3100HD do not seem to be in sync when I use the component video output to my HD display. I think that the video is lagging the audio but I can't really tell. The audio and video are in synch when I view from the s-video composite signal. When I view a HD channel it also seems to work fine. When I view one of the analog channels the lag is the worst when viewed through the component output. I assume that this has to do with how the box converts lowline video to 1080i.


Has anyone else seen this problem. Could I have a bad 3100HD. Has anyone gotten a different HD box from TW?


thanks,


Larry


----------



## Daryl L

LarryNC,


My 3100HD has never exibited that sync problem and I'm on my second 3100HD box (first died after several months use).


----------



## mattdb

Wow, just found this thread. AVS Forum is so large, that it is almost impossible to get info out of it.


Matt


Clayton, NC


----------



## deArgila

Welcome to our "club", Matt.


HDNet on Fox update: As of today, I noticed that both the program guide on TWC and the one on TitanTV are updated.


I can now actually find out what is going to be on in advance!


Thanks very much, WRAZ!


----------



## dxg190

I'm confused -- what do you mean HDNet on FOX?


----------



## keefer37

The local FOX affiiliate has been showing HDnet content on its HD channel during the day.


----------



## aldamon

I'm really psyched for InHD. I hope TWCNC comes through soon.


----------



## keefer37

Is INHD likely to come to DirecTV (or Dish Network) in the near future?


----------



## Lee L

Not sure. No one really knows if InHD is actually being offered to the Sat companies. I'm pretty sure that I read a news release way in the beginning that seemed to say it would be available to all but since InDemand has always been a cable only service, you never know. As far ad Disn carrying it, they just added the HD channels on 110 and they said that there will be more stuff coming but only on the new sat location that requires the Superdish so it will be a couple more months before Dish will add anything else anyway as the Superdish has not started shiping. I don;t know much about DirecTv's future plans.


----------



## keefer37

Well the HD thread on here where Ken H posts updates about the various HD stations and all made mention of sat in the bit about inHD I believe, but no specifics beyond that... Guess I'll just keep an eye on that thread for more on that.


----------



## cgreco

I know the best OTA reception comes from an externally mounted antenna, but can anyone comment of how ChannelMaster antennas perform when mounted inside an attic, underneath a wood and asphalt shingle roof? I'm considering a CM 3021 or 4228 for inside my attic. I live in West Cary so distance from the broadcast towers isn't really an issue. Thanks.


Carmine


----------



## ganymebe

I have a Channel Master antenna in my attic. I live in North Raleigh up near Falls Lake. I have been extremely pleased with my reception. When I first put it up, I expected that I would have to move it outside fairly quickly. No such problems. I get very high signals on all the antennas near Clayton. My only problem is that I can't get the PBS station from Chapel Hill without redirecting the antenna. I have no room for any kind of rotating antenna.


One important thing, our house is on fairly high ground and the attic is another 2.5 stories up. Perhaps the nice high elevation is compensating for some of the reduction from inside the attic.


- Steve


----------



## audio

cgreco,


I'm located near you and was unsuccessful with a CM 4228 in my attic. Once I moved it onto the roof I only have problems during very windy weather. My signal strength is pegged (I believe it's 16 dBf) for WRAL with the outside location with no amplifiers.


As opposed to ganymebe, I'm located in more of a valley, so I might have just needed the extra height of the roof location.


----------



## pkscout

I'm trying to watch Angel in HD, but I can't tune in 57-1 (the WB). Every time I do it bumps me to 57-2 which is digital but not HD. Anyone seeing this?


----------



## Trip in VA

Trying to get WB in HD? On a Sinclair station? Are you serious?


In English, that means I don't think they're doing HD.


- Trip


----------



## pkscout

I've been able to tune 57-1 before, and I saw a post in the HD programming forum that Angel was going to be in HD.


----------



## Trip in VA

Just because the network is going to provide it in HD doesn't mean that the station can be relied on. Heck, Sinclair hasn't gotten many of its ABC stations (WXLV Greensboro, WLOS Asheville, WEAR Pensacola FL, etc.) to do HD yet, let alone any of the other networks.


And actually, if it's mapping you to 57-2, there might be a PSIP failure, too.


- Trip


----------



## Daryl L

WLFL-DT 22(57-1) of Raleigh is digital but not HD. Their only transmitting a digitized copy of their analog channel.


----------



## Daryl L

By the way. For anybody on TWC in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area. My friend in charge of the tech department and equipment in my local TWC office was suppose to get me and himself a SA3250HD cable box to replace my 300HD box this week. Well, unfortunately he nor I won't be getting our 3250HD box. My friend contacted me and he was pissed. He said TWC have the 3250HD's in Raleigh and Fayetteville offices. They wouldn't allow him to get and deploy any though. They CLAIMED! that all the older 3100HD boxes had to be deployed before they could start deploying the 3250HD's. He went so far as to say that it was sorry public relations and asked my to post this information about TWC's actions about this in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area. He's hoping this will help draw attention and requests to our areas offices to get them released. He said that these new 3250HD's are to replace the 3100HD's and not be added to the 3100HD usage and to bring back customers they lost because of the black bars on the 3100HD's.


If your in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area, call requesting the 3250HD's. They'll most likely claim not to have them, but if bugged enough maybe they'll come to their senses.


----------



## LarryNC

Daryl L


What number do you use to call TWC? I will certainly be calling and voicing my request.


----------



## Daryl L

I'm down below Fayetteville. The number I use is a Lumberton NC number (738-2427) that redirects me to the Fayetteville office. I called today requesting a 3250HD box. As I expected, I was told they only had the 3100HD boxes available and didn't know when the 3250HD boxes would be available. Heck even my TWC friend plans to do this and some of his other co-workers since they won't know who's requesting. Just to get them to know we are aware of and want the newer boxes.


Suprising when I asked about InHD 1 & 2 the CSR knew what they were and even explained to me that InDemand turned off InUrban and InCinema to start the HD channels. But unfortunately she didn't know when they would be available. I'm just shocked she knew this. Because of that knowledge she possesed I wouldn't be suprised that she knew they had the 350HD's in stock and was told to deny it OR actually hadn't been informed about them yet.


----------



## thiruvil

I will ask as well. That makes no sense to keep the old boxes until they give them all out. It seems like everything is a holdout to TWC.


----------



## thiruvil

Well I got the new 3250HD box from the raleigh office. Unfortunately it looks like the DVI input is not activate as I get no signal from it. The good news is that it now stretches the image for non HD channels. I just went down there and they swapped it for my 3100HD.


----------



## thiruvil

Well I got the new 3250HD box from the raleigh office. Unfortunately it looks like the DVI input is not activate as I get no signal from it. The good news is that it now stretches the image for non HD channels. I just went down there and they swapped it for my 3100HD.


----------



## thiruvil

Well I got the new 3250HD box from the raleigh office. Unfortunately it looks like the DVI input is not activate as I get no signal from it. The good news is that it now stretches the image for non HD channels. I just went down there and they swapped it for my 3100HD.


----------



## Daryl L

thiruvil,


There's 3 versions of the 3250HD in the .pdf below. 3250HD plain, 3250HD with DVI output and 3250HD with DVI & IEEE support. TWC is gonna take the less exspensive mode (3250HD plain).

http://www.sciatl.com/customers/Source/4003138.pdf 


Luckly you got one.


----------



## Daryl L

Anybody with TWC of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville know why as of yesterday the cable boxes program guide info for channel 252 WRAZ'S broacast of WRAL Weather Center is only listing *Fox Sports Net* in the guide info?


Is TWC planning to add Fox Sportsnet HD?


----------



## Rob!Todd

Just FYI: I exchanged my 3100HD for a 3250HD at the Raleigh office today. Little more info about the 3250HD. Under settings and then "More Settings" there is a setting for Aspect Ratio where you can set the ratio for your TV and then whether or not you want sidebars, zooming, or stretching for 4:3 programming. One note though... on HD channels, if there is 4:3 programming, this setting does not come into effect and there are black sidebars instead of the grey ones that the 3250HD normally superimposes for 4:3 programming.


Also... I have a DVI port but no way to check whether or not it is active. And, very strangely, the VOD channels, although flagged by the box as 4:3 programming, do not stretch/zoom when in those modes. They simply come up with grey sidebars.


Edit: One other neat little thing. On the 3100HD the digital audio output would go dead on the traditionally analog channels (e.g. 0-77). On the 3250HD the only channel that appears to have no audio on the digital audio output is 218 (NBC-SD).


Rob


----------



## mattdb

Does it have a firewire port that you can record from?


----------



## Rob!Todd

I don't believe so... I have a couple of pics but can't post them directly as I've yet to made 5 posts.


It has the DVI port in the back and what looks to be a USB (could be 2.0) port in the front although I don't know if it is active.


Rob


----------



## Rob!Todd

... if you push the Bypass button on the remote (or the Video Source button on the DVR remote) it will allow you to switch between the sidebar, zoom, or stretch viewing modes.


Rob


----------



## LarryNC

I went to the Durham office to try and switch my 3100HD for a 3250HD and they didn't have any. They called around and found that Raleigh does have them and that Chapel Hill does not. They said to one another "how come we always get new equipment last." I drove to Raleigh and sure enough they switched out my box for a 3250HD. It seems to be their standard HD box now. I took it home and worried that it wouldn't work in Durham but it worked fine. I did have to call TCW to have them reset it once I installed it at home.


The box works great. The problem I had with the sound synchorization on the 3100 wasn't there on the 3250. There are now two standard audio outputs in addition to the digital audio out. One for the component video and one for the standard video. I don't have a coaxial digital audio input so I haven't tested the digital audio yet.


The 3250 allows you to choose 480i/480p/720p/1080i modes. I left mine set for 1080i as my plasma is a 852x480 model but tried 720p just for the heck of it. It allows you to choose your output aspect ratio 4x3 or 16x9. It also allows a choice of sidebars, zoom, or stretch which you can switch with the remote.


The s-video output works at the same time as the component output except it does not display any of the overlay information such as channel or guide info. HD channels are now down scanned and displayable on the s-video port so you can record them to a vcr. When you put up guide information on HD channels you can now see the HD channel in the tiny window. The volume information scroll bar also shows up.


The only problem I have so far is the choice of side bar colors. Right now it comes up as a fairly bright grey. It would be nice to lower the brightness on them or set them to black. Of course the option is to turn them off completely using either the stretch or zoom mode.


It's worth the trip to Raleigh to get your 3250HD now.


Enjoy,


Larry


----------



## Daryl L

That's great news LarryNC.


I called Fayetteville again yesterday. Got a different CSR from before. This one didn't know nuttin (except maybe what her girlfriends lipstick shade is called).










Anyway my friend from my local office called this afternoon saying Fayetteville let him get 5 3250HD's to bring down our way. He's scheduled for one to be brought out to me tomorrow between 9 am and 1 pm and take this 3100HD away.







I'm ready for it. He called early today to schedule delivery today but I missed his call.







It will simplify my wiring and input switching.


----------



## Bama

I switch my 3100HD for a 3250HD at the Goldsboro office today. I'm very happy with it. Just wish they would update the software so I can use the DVI.


----------



## Bob Michael

Re: 3250HD


How's the quality of the component output on this box on SD channels compared to the 3100HD? I find the 3100 just horrible on SD over component.


Also, is enabling DVI just a SW upgrade, or is the DVI-enabled box just a different product? It's a real shame that we have an HD pioneer like WRAL, and a backwards-thinking TWC serving the same area. Would it kill TWC to enable DVI? I'd even pay more. You would think that technology leadership would be a key strategy in their anti-dish campaign.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *Re: 3250HD
> 
> 
> How's the quality of the component output on this box on SD channels compared to the 3100HD? I find the 3100 just horrible on SD over component.
> 
> 
> Also, is enabling DVI just a SW upgrade, or is the DVI-enabled box just a different product? It's a real shame that we have an HD pioneer like WRAL, and a backwards-thinking TWC serving the same area. Would it kill TWC to enable DVI? I'd even pay more. You would think that technology leadership would be a key strategy in their anti-dish campaign.*



The 3250 has the DVI connection. We just need the software upgrade.


----------



## Bama

on a side note. Any of you folks have an idea when the software upgrade will take place?


----------



## windmiller

Are any of you using a direct view HDTV. I just bought a Samsung TXN2775HF. I am a little confused about the reolution settings and widescreen settings. I have had to make some changes to get the grey bars to go away but am trying ot find out the best quality viewing settings.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Anybody with TWC of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville know why as of yesterday the cable boxes program guide info for channel 252 WRAZ'S broacast of WRAL Weather Center is only listing Fox Sports Net in the guide info?
> 
> 
> Is TWC planning to add Fox Sportsnet HD?*



Hopefully that will be the channel showing the HD 'Canes games instead of the main Fox channel. It seemed like every HD 'Canes game was on Tuesday, which eliminated any chance of watching 24 in widescreen.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LarryNC_
> *
> 
> 
> The s-video output works at the same time as the component output except it does not display any of the overlay information such as channel or guide info.
> 
> *



When will this be fixed? My JVC TV has a unique stretch mode called "Panorama" that looks way better than simple stretch. I can use this only with S-Video. There's no way I'm going without the guide on S-Video! LOL.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, they brought my 3250HD out this morning. I can honestly say without any doubt that the foggy/hazy look the old 3100HD boxes produce on the coponent outputs is completely absent from the 3250HD box.







Even analog looks better on the component output while being upconverted to 1080i. One thing I'm not crazy about is switching between 480i and 1080i in the setup menu everytime you switch from a HD channel to a SD channel. It's probably easier to switch tv inputs like I did with the 3100HD.


If you have a 1080i tv what ever you do don't choose 720p in the setup menu. LOL, the cable guy did this and we had a time guessing were in the menu the format option was at to reset it to 1080i (a boot don't help). You can't see the guide or setup menu through the composite or RF(coaxial) outputs. We were working blind.










Aside from all this I like the boxes improved picture quality. Someone mentioned pressing the ByPass button toggled between the stretch/zoom modes. Mine doesn't, it just displays the aspect ratio setting.


aldamon,


They corrected the guide to say Weather Center again.


----------



## Rob!Todd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *
> 
> Aside from all this I like the boxes improved picture quality. Someone mentioned pressing the ByPass button toggled between the stretch/zoom modes. Mine doesn't, it just displays the aspect ratio setting.
> *



Daryl,

Its really odd... sometimes I can press Bypass and all it will do is show the aspect ratio and not let me change the stretch/sidebar/zoom mode. Other times it will let me change it. It seems to, at least somewhat consistently, allow me to change the mode using the Bypass button when viewing a SD digital channel (i.e. > 77). If it doesn't let me change it I usually have to either power off and back on or reboot the box but eventually it will at least on mine.


Rob


----------



## LarryNC

Daryl,


There is a procedure for setting the output format on the 3250 when your screen does not support its current format.


See scientificatlanta web site...

/explorerclub/getting_started/HDTV%20Scan%20Rate%20Procedure%204004225%20Rev%20A.pdf


It goes something like this.


1. Turn the 3250 on.

2. Press the Select key on the front until the message light blinks

3. Press the Vol- key. The message should say HdSr.

4. You have 20 seconds to set one of the following:

CH+ 480p

CH- 480i

VOL- 720p

VOL+ 1080I


The set top briefly displays SEt when these buttons are selected


----------



## LarryNC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *Hopefully that will be the channel showing the HD 'Canes games instead of the main Fox channel. It seemed like every HD 'Canes game was on Tuesday, which eliminated any chance of watching 24 in widescreen.*



Looks like TWC is showing 14 games on WRAZ-HD channel 250

see: http://www.twcnc.com/digital_cable/canes_hdtv.htm 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> 
> When will this be fixed? My JVC TV has a unique stretch mode called "Panorama" that looks way better than simple stretch. I can use this only with S-Video. There's no way I'm going without the guide on S-Video! LOL.



Why don't you try setting your 3250 to 480p mode. Your JVC may allow you to use the enhanced Panorama mode when it receives this signal. My Panasonic will do this with 480 signals but not with 1080 signals.


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, I got that pdf file. We tried that about 4 times but the message light never would blink.


We also tried the Setup Wizard steps from the link below which oddly enough also didn't work.

http://www.sciatl.com/consumers/cabl...%20Rev%20A.pdf 


We eventually manuavered through the setup screen blindly after a few tries and got it back to 1080i.


----------



## Daryl L

Rob!Todd,


I see what you mean about the bypass button being finicky. I got it to work a couple times then it stopped.


----------



## keefer37

I was just looking at my to do list on my TiVo and I see WRAL is broadcasting the ECU/Carolina game Saturday at 3:30pm. Any chance they're sending their HD truck down to Greenville to broadcast this game?


----------



## Lee L

Interesting, I just cheked at craptastic (oh, there is a thing called stereo now?) JPSports and they are showing the VA-Clemson game so I guess there is a chance to see the state of NC toilet bowl in HD. (I'm a UNC fan BTW)


----------



## keefer37

UNC fan here too, though it's been tough watching them this year. Maybe we can see bad open field tackles in HD. I'm not counting on it, but it would be sweet.


WRAL has that commercial where it shows the ACC football HD bits, maybe they can use this game for another commerical source.


----------



## deArgila

Well, according to titan tv listings - it looks like WRAL is broadcasting the unc game on the analog channel and the sec game of the week (HD) on the digital one. So, probably no HD for the Tar Heels.


----------



## ssangste

Hey everyone....


Well it's been a few months since I've watched any HDTV and I was going through withdrawls. I moved into another townhouse. So now I can mount my antenna properly on the roof. I've been spending the last few weeks trying to fine tune the setup and get the antenna mounted just right.... this is a lot easier when the antenna is on your patio instead of on the roof!!


I'm in North Raleigh off of Six Forks Road. So I'm not that far from the antenna farm. It doesn't appear that I have anything blocking my line of sight to the farm, except some tall trees to the left and right of where I'm pointing. I can get NBC, CBS, and FOX fine with one orientation, but, as usual, can't get ABC at all. If I orient the antenna so that I can sort of pick up ABC, I lose the others.


Question: Are others having issues with ABC? I'm not even going to ask about WB and UPN. I used to get those at my old place. Even though they are SD in a digital format, it looks MUCH better than cable when projected at 95 inches! I tried for a while to get those stations and had absolutely no luck. Did the Sinclair group stop broadcasting all together on their digital station?? As I said, it's been a few months since I've tuned a HD station and I don't know what's changed recently.


I called around to a couple of the satellite places, hoping one of them might have a spectrum analyzer so that I could get someone over to the house and figure out what my problems really are and find the most ideal location for my antennna. They said they were having real problems with abc as well and had a number of their customers calling and complaining about the very same thing. Anyone in North Raleigh that can comment on this???


Does anyone have any idea who I could speak with that would have a spectrum analyzer and could come out for some antenna work??? It's getting to the point that I'm going to have to break down and get the time warner cable box just to get ABC high definition. I'll use the antenna for the other stations..... but it's pretty bad that I have to pay so much extra just to get one station...... grumble grumble grumble










Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## keefer37

Anyone having trouble with Threat Matrix's audio tonight on the HD channel? Audio is fine during commercials, but currently during TM, I only get hte background music, not the dialog.


----------



## deArgila

I didn't watch much of the show, but flipped to it occasionaly - I noticed the same thing. It was like the center channel was muted.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *I didn't watch much of the show, but flipped to it occasionaly - I noticed the same thing. It was like the center channel was muted.*



Yeah exactly. I got the sound effects like the text displays. the baby crying, the background music, but not a bit of dialog. It was definitely a problem with just the show. Other OTA and sat HD was fine, as were the commercials during Threat Matrix.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LarryNC_
> *Looks like TWC is showing 14 games on WRAZ-HD channel 250
> 
> see: http://www.twcnc.com/digital_cable/canes_hdtv.htm
> *



Thanks. It looks like January 20 will be the only conflict with 24. Excellent!


----------



## Jbach

Keefer and DeArgilla: The ABC Channel 11 problem was NOT just Threat matrix, but all HDTV audio from channel 11 I tried to watch over the last two days. After Thursday, I assumed it was just a one shot deal, because DTV was okay, but same thing last night (Bonnie). No way to check during the day. Have either of you reported it? I can take DTV for sitcoms, but this must not happen during Alias!! Or for that matter, Karen Briscoe, probably the best new offering on any network.


----------



## Daryl L

I sure hope they fix the audio on ABC'S hd channel. This sux. Had to watch George Lopez on analog lastnight.







I wonder if this is just WTVD-11's problem or a national network issue? By the way Jbach, that's Karen Sisco.


----------



## LarryNC

Has anyone figure out how to change the color of the side bars on the 3250HD? According to the SA web information and other postings in different areas there is supposed to be a setup menu selection for choosing the color but it does not show up on my box. It does seem that the software we have here is different then others. i.e. the setup procedure of pushing the select button and waiting for the message light to blink does not work.


Larry


----------



## bthorn9435

Daryl L, and I have had the same problem. I really would like to change those side bars to black myself. I have the X1 and when I went from the 3100 to the 3250 I noticed the SD channels seemed to be better. I didn't see any difference in the HD although I didn't do a direct comparison.


I wish someone with the 3250 could post some detailed instructions on how to get the explorer setup working.


----------



## keefer37

Jbach,


I have not reported the problem as I couldn't find contact info on their Web page, save for newsroom contacts. Is it on there somewhere?


----------



## Lee L

Just call the newsroom and ask for engineering, that is the only way to get anyone on the weekend.


----------



## Jbach

RE: WTVD audio. Thanks, guys. There was contact info on the web page, and I sent an email to the engineering dept Saturday morning - which promptly was bounced back as undeliverable. They need to fix that.


Saturday night, seeing the problem still there - my goodness, Toy story was awesome in HDTV - makes me want to buy an HDTV recorder - but still no center channel. I left a voicemail for engineering and then spoke to someone in the news room as a back up.


Whether for this reason or because they found it themselves, it was fixed in time for Alias Sunday night. Whew! I hope they don't take the wrong message from all this - i.e. so few people care about HDTV that it can screw up for 3 days before anyone complains!


----------



## bagmouse7

I was very upset the Toy Story had no center channel.

I have been looking forward to this for 6 months and then it is unwatchable!!!

Ugggg!!!!

I hope they get their act together for Toy Story 2 next weekend!


----------



## Daryl L

The center audio was corrected sometine Sunday. It was wrong Saturday night but was correct Sunday night.


----------



## keefer37

Is our local UPN affiliate going to be broadcasting HD?


----------



## Daryl L

I'm betting no, their Sinclair.


----------



## keefer37

Both our WB and UPN are Sinclair? Bleh!


----------



## Scooper

I seriously doubt that our local WB OR UPN will EVER do HD - mind you - I'd love to be shown wrong on this statement.


and Daryl L - that should be "THEY'RE Sinclair"


----------



## Daryl L

Ok they're Sinclair. As I wrote my previous post I began to cry about the local Raleigh WB & UPN setup and couldn't think to spell correctly.


----------



## windmiller

I am currently using a Samsung TXN2775HF (DV) with the TW 3250HD. After playing around for the last week it seems like 480p is the best for all around viewing, with 1080i the bars on each side are huge and when I stretch it Im losing to much picture.then again this si my first week


My question is the SETUP WIZARD for the 3250HD doesn't work on mine eitherwhat benefits will running it have over going into settings and change aspect and output there??? Will it allow you to have different settings for different channelsis that possibleI am just trying to get the best viewing possible but the geek in me is having trouble using 480 when I know better quality can be had on 1080ithanks for any inputIm really glad this thread is hear


----------



## Daryl L

windmiller,


I'm not sure what or if there is any benifit to accessing the Wizard. Especially since I haven't been able to access it. Probably none over the current options already available the the General Settings. Just curriosity. I have no idea which setting would be best for your Sammy, sorry. I switch mine to 480i while watching standard analog/digital channels and switch to 1080i to what HD channels. I leave it set to widescreen/stretched because with a 480i signal overcomponents my tv allows me to use it's stretch modes. Some tv's lock in full mode with any signal over component inputs, mine doesn't, only with a 1080i signal.


----------



## Bob Michael

Daryl L,

How would you compare the PQ on SD channels on 1080i and 480i? Are you switching just for the stretch modes, or is the picture better? Have you ever tried 720p output?


I'm asking because I'd like to set to set the box to 1018i or 720p and leave it there for all channels. I have a Sammy DLP, so I don't need to use any stretch modes.


Thanks!


----------



## deArgila

I also don't use any stretching - and, to me, the SD channels are noticeably better using 1080i over component (as opposed to 480i over s-video and coaxial, anyway). I'm still using the SA3100 on a Mits 65"


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *Daryl L,
> 
> How would you compare the PQ on SD channels on 1080i and 480i? Are you switching just for the stretch modes, or is the picture better? Have you ever tried 720p output?
> 
> 
> I'm asking because I'd like to set to set the box to 1018i or 720p and leave it there for all channels. I have a Sammy DLP, so I don't need to use any stretch modes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



To be honest, I can't hardly tell any difference between SD channels ouput at 1080i and 480i (big improvement over the 3100hd's SD output at 1080i). The reason I switch is because my tv's stretch looks better than the 3250hd's stretch. If the stretch modes looked the same I would leave it at 1080i.


About 720p, my tv won't accept a 720p signal. When it does I get a blank screen. LOL the cable guy found that out when he brought the box and chose 720p before I could stop him. And since (for some unknown reason)you can't access the HDTV Scan Rate Procedure on my box and can't see the guide through any other outputs we had to manouver blindly through the guide guessing were the format option was to get out of 720p.


----------



## bagmouse7

I just received my 3500HD. I am in Raleigh, and like some others on this forum, I can't get into the setup wizard, nor can I set the color of the sidebars. This is very annoying. I can set the resolution, but I REALLY want to get change the bars from Grey to Black. If I can't do this I am going to go get my old 3100HD back.

Anyone have a clue as to what should be done.

I assume these boxes are running old software from TW in Raleigh. I am note sure of the exact technical details, but I assume these boxes can download code when the boot up. I am going to call TW tomorrow and see what they have to say...


----------



## Bob Michael

TWC subscribers in Durham can get the 3250HD box at the kiosk at Southpoint!


I swapped mine out this morning. I did have to call and have it activated. First impressions - HD and SD picture are much improved over the 5100HD. The fellow I talked to there swore the DVI ouput was enabled - I'll check this afternoon and report back.


The very helpful person I talked to at TWC said it would be "3-4 months" before it was available at the Club Blvd location. So go by Southpoint if you'd like one now.


More later!

Bob


----------



## gillcup

Bob,


Does the 3250HD you got have a firewire connector?

Thanks,


----------



## Bob Michael

Mark,

The 3250HD appears to have a Firewire port on the front, but I do not know if it is activated, and since I have no Firewire equipment, I can't verfiy that. It does have an IR remote input on the back, a pleasant suprise.

Bob


----------



## Bama

Anyone have the DVI working?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *TWC subscribers in Durham can get the 3250HD box at the kiosk at Southpoint!
> 
> 
> I swapped mine out this morning. I did have to call and have it activated. First impressions - HD and SD picture are much improved over the 5100HD. The fellow I talked to there swore the DVI ouput was enabled - I'll check this afternoon and report back.
> 
> 
> The very helpful person I talked to at TWC said it would be "3-4 months" before it was available at the Club Blvd location. So go by Southpoint if you'd like one now.
> 
> 
> More later!
> 
> Bob*



Okay. the DVI output is not enabled. Too bad!


Oddly, the on-screen menus ONLY display via component output, as far as I can tell. The box still falls short in upconverting SD material to HD. SD channels via component are inferior to s-video, or even composite output, but are much improved over the 5100HD. Upconverted SD programming on HD channels are quite good, though.


Sidebars are in grey, only a minor annoyance for me since I only use the box for HD (I use the TWC DVR for SD). There seems to be no way to change this.


Although I have a native 720p TV (Samsung HLN507W), I find the HD picture at little better by setting the output to 1080i and letting the TV do the conversion (most HD channels are in native 1080i). But switching to 720p output for 720p broadcasts is better than 1080i.


Bob


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *Mark,
> 
> The 3250HD appears to have a Firewire port on the front, but I do not know if it is activated, and since I have no Firewire equipment, I can't verfiy that. It does have an IR remote input on the back, a pleasant suprise.
> 
> Bob*



My apologies, the port on the front is a USB connector, for connection to a "keyboard". Hmmm. No Firewire port.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *My apologies, the port on the front is a USB connector, for connection to a "keyboard". Hmmm. No Firewire port.*



Bob,


Thanks for the information. I'm impatiently waiting for the ability to timeshift HD content (besides OTA). Supposedly the cable providers must provide an active firewire connection by 4/1/2004 on their HD receivers. I was hoping they would be nice and do a bit sooner.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bob Michael

Mark,

The SciAm 8000HD HDTV PVR is supposed to be coming out end of this year or beginning of next year. THAT's the box I want. Should have a DVI output as well.

Bob


----------



## sooke

Have any TWC subscribers in Raleigh gotten the 3250HD? Was DVI output enabled?


Also, Bob, does the Guide work on HD channels? (I mean, on the 3100HD box if you press Guide while on an HD channel you can't see or hear the channel while looking at the guide, but you can for SD channels).


Thanks,


Sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *TWC subscribers in Durham can get the 3250HD box at the kiosk at Southpoint!
> 
> 
> I swapped mine out this morning. I did have to call and have it activated. First impressions - HD and SD picture are much improved over the 5100HD. The fellow I talked to there swore the DVI ouput was enabled - I'll check this afternoon and report back.
> 
> 
> The very helpful person I talked to at TWC said it would be "3-4 months" before it was available at the Club Blvd location. So go by Southpoint if you'd like one now.
> 
> 
> More later!
> 
> Bob*


----------



## Bob Michael

The 3250HD does indeed work with HD, that is, you can see and hear the channel while the guide info is being displayed.


I really hated that on the old box. And man, was that audio from "Channel 0" (which they always displayed when you tried to use the Guide on an HD channel) LOUD!


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *Mark,
> 
> The SciAm 8000HD HDTV PVR is supposed to be coming out end of this year or beginning of next year. THAT's the box I want. Should have a DVI output as well.
> 
> Bob*



Bob,


Did anyone at TWC tell you it would be coming out that soon? I've been asking about HD timeshifting solutions for a while (to let them know there is interest) and they have always made it sound like nothing would be available in the near future. So if you've been told this by an official source, that is good news.

Thanks,


----------



## sooke

TWC told me by email that an HD PVR solution would be available in "early 2004".


Hope so.


Sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *Bob,
> 
> 
> Did anyone at TWC tell you it would be coming out that soon? I've been asking about HD timeshifting solutions for a while (to let them know there is interest) and they have always made it sound like nothing would be available in the near future. So if you've been told this by an official source, that is good news.
> 
> Thanks,*


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Everyone,

I have sent email to UPN28 asking when Enterprise will be shown in HD. The return email stated that they will not do HD for at least two more years.


Ok everyone what are our options here. I think everyone here should start emailing / calling etc and let these guys know that we want our Enterprise in HD. So here an email address

[email protected]


----------



## deArgila

My email ...


>>



This is my reply to that ...


>>


----------



## sunster




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Have any TWC subscribers in Raleigh gotten the 3250HD? Was DVI output enabled?
> 
> 
> Also, Bob, does the Guide work on HD channels? (I mean, on the 3100HD box if you press Guide while on an HD channel you can't see or hear the channel while looking at the guide, but you can for SD channels).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



I just received a 3250HD about 10 days ago. The DVI port was disabled. I was planning on connecting the 3250 directly to my LP530 projector via the DVI port, and determined after much frustration that the port is disabled by the factory. I do not have an HDTV currently, so with the DVI disabled and the problem with the S-Video, I have no way to view the menu or get into the setup for the box. Thanks SA!


Sonny


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sunster_
> *I just received a 3250HD about 10 days ago. The DVI port was disabled. I was planning on connecting the 3250 directly to my LP530 projector via the DVI port, and determined after much frustration that the port is disabled by the factory. I do not have an HDTV currently, so with the DVI disabled and the problem with the S-Video, I have no way to view the menu or get into the setup for the box. Thanks SA!
> 
> 
> Sonny*



Sonny, would one of these items help?


Component to S-Video adapter:

http://www.buy.com/retail/computers/...352650&loc=101 


Enhanced Connectivity Module

http://www.buy.com/retail/computers/...325297&loc=101 


I agree, this limitation is very very stupid.


----------



## windmiller

Have any owners of the 3250HD been able to change the bars from gray to black or access the HD Wizard?? I am wondering if its not working on everyones box or just a few of us. I really dont like the gray bars.


I am also having trouble swtiching to allow bars on the top and bottom vs. sides. I had it set there for awhile and then my girlfriend started messing with it....


----------



## sooke

Hi Sonny,


I'm confused (not unusual). Is the reason you want to get into the setup for the box so that you can enable the DVI? Is that possible?


I only want one of these boxes if the DVI is functional. Can anyone confirm that it can be made to work?


Thanks,


Sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sunster_
> *I just received a 3250HD about 10 days ago. The DVI port was disabled. I was planning on connecting the 3250 directly to my LP530 projector via the DVI port, and determined after much frustration that the port is disabled by the factory. I do not have an HDTV currently, so with the DVI disabled and the problem with the S-Video, I have no way to view the menu or get into the setup for the box. Thanks SA!
> 
> 
> Sonny*


----------



## sunster

Sooke -

I know that the DVI port is not active from the factory, but I would like to access the setup/configuration menu to configure the other aspects of the box. It certainly is a nice thought to hack the box to enable the DVI functionality....but I'm not sure that this is even remotely possible. I've been reviewing the postings here, and apparently many are hoping that a software upgrade will be made available in the near future that will fix the problem with the S-Video output and enable the DVI.


Regards,

Sonny


----------



## sooke

Sonny,


I just talked to a cable employee at the SouthPoint Mall kiosk over my lunch hour. She wan't very technically knowledgeable, but she said the DVI is not enabled, but that it would be enabled by a software upgrade in early 2004.


I'm not sure, but I think they can do these upgrades remotely.


Sooke


----------



## sunster

Sounds like they are planning on the update a bit later than we hoped. I guess this will leave my HDTV capability in limbo awaiting the update. My other option of couse is to purchase the Infocus LP530 adapter which would allow for the component connections, but it's difficult to justify the $375 addition just for this purpose. Any better ideas? I've considered purchasing the MDP-120 My HD card, but this would limit the HDTV to broadcast signals only.


Regards,

Sonny


----------



## windmiller

Once you make a change on the aspect (zoom, squueze, etc) are you supposed to reboot, or power down??? I am having problems having my aspect settings stick.


----------



## LarryNC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by windmiller_
> *Once you make a change on the aspect (zoom, squueze, etc) are you supposed to reboot, or power down??? I am having problems having my aspect settings stick.*



If you go into the setup menu by pressing setup on the remote and then press the 'A' on the remote for additional functions, you can scroll down to a setting that allows you to choose between zoom/stretch/side bar mode on startup. You can also change this feature manually using the by-pass button on the remote. It appears that you must be on a digital non-HD channel in order to change the setting although once you do, it will remain for the analog channels.


----------



## Bob Michael

I emailed TWC about the DVI port on the 3250HD. I don't have it in front of me, but in essence, they do plan to activate it soon (didn't say when, hope that's not "soon" in geological time), first needed to deliver a few other SW upgrades, the upgrade would be performed over the network, and they would notify me (!) by email when it's activated.


Keys to getting a fast response from TWC:


1) Give them your Roadrunner email address, if you have one

2) Mention that satellite boxes have whatever feature you want, and it would be a shame for cable to fall behind satellite.

3) Tell them how many friggen ducats you spend on premium channels


Actually, I have always found TWC very responsive. Believe me, you hear some horror stories about other cable providers; we should count our blessing, while always, of course, clamoring for MORE.


Cheers,

Bob


----------



## windmiller

Very Noob question........


When wanting to pull audio from 3250HD to Receiver I have connected a Digital Coxial to the Digital Out of the 3250HD and then plugged it into the Digital In on my receiver. Cant get sound out of my speakers.

I am about to try to plug in the L/R Cables to see if that will work....


but shouldnt we be able to use just the digital out for HD and SD channels for Time Warner....I do have the Digital Tier...???


----------



## Spencer#2

Long time lurker who took the plunge with a 50" Sony GWIII (thanks to all here for sharing information to help in that decision.


I emailed TWC in Raleigh about the DVI port on the 3250 STB and received this reply:

"The DVI output on the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD is currently not enabled. The output is disabled in software, and we do not currently have any information on when/if we will receive an update to enable it. As an alternative we should soon be offering a Pace High Definition Cable Box that will have an active DVI output. The only catch is that these boxes will probably not have the option of stretching or zooming so the component output will show non-HD channels with black bars on either side like the 3000HD does. I hope this answers your question, if you need anything else please let us know. Thank you for using Time Warner and have a great day!"


So maybe we'll need to track down yet another box????


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Spencer#2_
> *Long time lurker who took the plunge with a 50" Sony GWIII (thanks to all here for sharing information to help in that decision.
> 
> 
> I emailed TWC in Raleigh about the DVI port on the 3250 STB and received this reply:
> 
> "The DVI output on the Scientific Atlanta 3250HD is currently not enabled. The output is disabled in software, and we do not currently have any information on when/if we will receive an update to enable it. As an alternative we should soon be offering a Pace High Definition Cable Box that will have an active DVI output. The only catch is that these boxes will probably not have the option of stretching or zooming so the component output will show non-HD channels with black bars on either side like the 3000HD does. I hope this answers your question, if you need anything else please let us know. Thank you for using Time Warner and have a great day!"
> 
> 
> So maybe we'll need to track down yet another box????*



This might be good news. I've heard good things about the Pace box. I have no need for stretching and zooming, and black bars rather than grey would be a nice touch. Also, what SW and remote codes does the Pace use? I ask because I have both a 8000 DVR (for SD timeshifting) and a 3250HD for HD viewing. They both use the same remote-control codes! Makes it very interesting to try to control both in the same room.


----------



## Daryl L

According to the Pace DC550 manual it does have stretch and zoom modes.

http://www.pacemicro.com/products/ma...ors_Manual.pdf


----------



## bagmouse7

I wish Raleigh TW would at least send out the update for the 3250 so that we could change the sidebar colors on SD broadcasts.

I also think that the SD scaler in the 3250 sucks. I find myself going to standard coax inputs on my TV (Samsung 437) to watch SD. The Samsung has a vastly superior scaler.

Maybe the Pace box will be better.....


----------



## Jbach

Seeing all this TW talk had me wondering about what I was missing in terms of HD programming - until I saw a TW ad in the paper - the only HD listed were OTA we get for free plus one Showtime and HBO and Cuban's network. This is depressing, at least to me. You can do better on Cband with a better picture. Do they at least promise to pick up ESPN HD or anything else?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jbach_
> *Seeing all this TW talk had me wondering about what I was missing in terms of HD programming - until I saw a TW ad in the paper - the only HD listed were OTA we get for free plus one Showtime and HBO and Cuban's network. This is depressing, at least to me. You can do better on Cband with a better picture. Do they at least promise to pick up ESPN HD or anything else?*



Jbach,

Of course, you can't get much better than Cband. But for those for whom it's not an option, and there are many, TWC is far from the worst cableco. There are cableco's out there, serving relatively sophisticated areas, offering only one or two HD channels. TWC has been saying for a while that they are negotiating to get ESPN HD, but no ETA yet.

Bob


----------



## sooke

I upgraded my 3100HD box to the new 3250HD box from TWC. My main reason for doing so was to control the output format (ie. use 720p for ABC, 1080i for everything else). I have a Samsung HLN467 DLP TV, which has native 720 line resolution. So I was expecting to see a difference when watching shows like Monday Night Football because it should remove any de-interlacing steps from the camera to my eyes.


Well, I can't see a difference. In fact, sometimes, I swear I can see artifacts that one would think would be the result of interlacing. Like when a scene completely changes and for a flash the last image of the old scene contains objects with every other line drawn. Did I describe that OK?


Maybe I'm crazy. Maybe my eyes just aren't good enough. Or maybe... TWC tranmits all their HD programming at 1080i (maybe cheaper? maybe easier?). Which would make controlling the format between the STB and my TV irrelevant (at least for ABC). In other words, it just moves the deinterlacing from my TV to the STB.


Anyone have any information or thoughts on this?


OK, more precise questions are:


Q1: Can anyone else perceive a difference when watching ABC by switching between the formats (particularly if you have a native 720 line display).


Q2: Can anyone with an OTA receiver perceive a difference between using 720p and 1080i from their receiver to their TV (particularly if your TV has 720 line resolution native).


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## deArgila

Latest TWC update:


Here's the email I sent:





and here's the response:


----------



## keefer37

Thanks for the update, deArgila.


My dad and I will be at the Carolina / Illinois game in Greensboro. Very cool! Too bad I don't have a way to record HD. (HD TiVO soon please!!). I'm a Carolina alum, my dad is an Illinois alum.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> Q2: Can anyone with an OTA receiver perceive a difference between using 720p and 1080i from their receiver to their TV (particularly if your TV has 720 line resolution native).
> *



Sooke,


I have an OTA receiver, Samsung SIR-T165, and a Samsung HLN5065 DLP with 720p native resolution. I feel that switching the output to 720p definitely improves the picture. The improvement I notice isn't a lack of artifacts or smoother motion (maybe it is better, I just haven't noticed this to be the case) but a slightly sharper picture with a slight improvement in colors. I would describe the picture when I am watching ABC and the STB set to 1080i as "soft". When I switch to 720p, the picture looks a bit sharper. I also find it is best to let the 5065 scale any 1080i rather than the T165. I also find using a DVI cable improves the picture.

Regards,


----------



## WRoss

Two weeks ago I got an HD capable monitor - Sony 50" GWIII and I'm trying to sort out the options on getting a signal/receiver.


I've been using a combination of Chapel Hill TWC for the locals along with Dish and a two-tuner PVR for everything else. So now it looks like I can either: 1) Sign up for TWC's digital HD service and they'll supply the equipment, 2) Purchase on OTA HD receiver and keep everything else the same, or 3) Wait till Dish comes out with their new HD PVR which is supposed to have an OTA receiver cabability.


I'm leaning toward # 1 because I won't have to buy any equipment that will become obsolete before it should (i.e. - my $ 600 Dish PVR is only 1 year old and besides showing some glitches - I'll now be needing a HD unit). I'm concerned that if I get an OTA receiver my reception may be inadequate. (I'm on the north end of Chapel Hill a couple of blocks west of Wholefoods - Wellspring).


So - any advice, helpful suggestions, etc.? I'd appreciate any thoughts.


Ross


----------



## sooke

Thanks for the reply gillcup.


Sooke


----------



## rtp-resident

An odd event occured last week. My HD TWC signal went out. The 3100HD box did not reboot, forcing me to call TWC. They "rebooted" the system from the office and the signal returned.


However, before the reboot my bars were black - and one reason why I have not exchanged the 3100HD box for the 3250HD box, after this TWC reboot, the bars are now grey!!


Any thoughts on this? If it remains I suppose I will switch the box out as the only downside I saw to the 3250HD were gray bars.


----------



## aldamon

I also had to call TWC to reactivate my box. What was that all about?


----------



## keefer37

My parents had the same problem with Time Warner Saturday morning. They turned on the TV to find a message that their cable service had been shutoff.


The customer service rep told my father that they had done a system-wide upgrade and had caused a lot of boxes to be unsubscribed.


----------



## foxeng

For those unaware, the old HDTV list hosted at fortmill went belly up a little over a month ago. It has been reactivated in connection with the www.nchdtv.com site. If you were a member of the old fortmills list, you should have received an invite to join the new list. If you didn't receive an invite or wish to join, go to www.w4cl.net/mailman/listinfo and click on nchdtv and join.


The list is open to all with an interest in North Carolina HD and the areas that overlap from South Carolina and Virginia.


----------



## ssangste

Has anyone tried to use their DVI ports yet??


I had a tech out at my place this weekend because my roadrunner service was out, and although it came back on it's own before the tech got there, it was still not working properly.


Anyways, I was discussing the HDTV boxes with the tech. It seems that the DVI port is now enabled on the boxes. The last three installs that this tech did were specifically to use the DVI port and every one of them worked great.


Can someone check on this?? It seems they may have done the software update on the boxes..... this is the only thing holding me back from getting a box from them. My CRT projector only accepts RGBHV, and I categorically refuse to buy a transcoder box to convert component to VGA.... with the DVI enabled I can just use my DVI-VGA adapter plug...... at least I hope I can.... is the DVI port DVI-I or DVI-D?? any of that HDCP crap built into it??


I'm tired of fighting with my OTA antenna to get all of the stations. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm only going to get a couple and just forget about the others and use the cable box for them....


----------



## pbo

I just received 3 3250's from TWC and none of them having a working DVI.


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ssangste_
> *Has anyone tried to use their DVI ports yet??
> 
> 
> I had a tech out at my place this weekend because my roadrunner service was out, and although it came back on it's own before the tech got there, it was still not working properly.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was discussing the HDTV boxes with the tech. It seems that the DVI port is now enabled on the boxes. The last three installs that this tech did were specifically to use the DVI port and every one of them worked great.
> 
> 
> Can someone check on this?? It seems they may have done the software update on the boxes..... this is the only thing holding me back from getting a box from them. My CRT projector only accepts RGBHV, and I categorically refuse to buy a transcoder box to convert component to VGA.... with the DVI enabled I can just use my DVI-VGA adapter plug...... at least I hope I can.... is the DVI port DVI-I or DVI-D?? any of that HDCP crap built into it??
> 
> 
> I'm tired of fighting with my OTA antenna to get all of the stations. I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm only going to get a couple and just forget about the others and use the cable box for them....*



I re-booted my 3250HD this morning, and did not see the DVI option in the menu (as it should be if the port were enabled). I didn't physically try hooking it up. I'm in Durham - maybe it's being rolled out in stages, or the tech may have been mistaken (I had one wear it was enabled, too). Any others tried?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## mhdiab

Have you guys gotten Inhd yet in Raleigh?

TW is putting it on around the country - charging in some places and not in others. In Charlotte it is free, but I think that is waiting for hdnet and ESPN to have a real package to charge for. The NBA game was on last night on inhd and in other areas that does not have inhd they put it on the special events channel - call them up there. They have a contract with FSN and NBA TV and even without Inhd they should be able to put their stuff on the special events channel.....


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ssangste_
> 
> is the DVI port DVI-I or DVI-D??



The 3250HD has a DVI-D connector, which is for digital only (no analog). It is possible to tell just by looking at it.


----------



## Spencer#2

I've tried the DVI port on my 3250HD and it has no signal. Never has, still doesn't.

(I may have imagined it, but when the DVI was connected, it appeard the PQ via the S video and cable connections deteriorated, although I don't see any reason why a dead port should affect anything.)


----------



## Daryl L

You TWC customers of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area wanted INHD1 & INHD2, you got it starting Dec, 4 on ch. 291 & 292 along with a few other channel additions and some channel rearrangements. They added the INHD1/2 info today on the link below.

http://www.twc-nc.com/digital_cable/newchannels.htm


----------



## deArgila

Looks like there are some positives and some negatives ...


Negatives:


1. They're taking out FoxSportsWorld and the other regional Fox Sports stations off the digital tier and charging extra for them.

2. The new HD channels come at an additional $6.95


Positives:


1. Two new HD channels

2. A few new SD sports channels

3. They're keeping the current HD channels as part of the digital tier

4. They said "more channels will be added to the HD Suite at NO additional cost"


----------



## ssangste

thanks for checking on the DVI port for me guys....


I havent' actually looked at one of the 3250 boxes that closely online or in person. So I didn't know whether they were I or D... thanks for the info. It would seem that I have no choice but to do a component transcoding if I want a VGA signal sent to my CRT... YUCK!! nothing like killing the picture quality with extra electronics....


thanks again for checking and the info!!


----------



## billand20

Still no sign of ESPN HD, and football is almost over. Would be nice if they could add it for our local basketball games.


----------



## Kevin Johnson

Newbie here. I just got a Samsung TS-160. No major issues with DirecTV HD programming nor with CBS (WRAL 5-1) or Fox (WRAZ 50-1). However, I'm getting digital on WTVD (ABC 11-1) and WNCN (NBC 17-1) but only in 4:3 lately. The first night I had the box I watched Leno in true HD (16:9), but after that its been in 4:3. Quality wise its certainly digitial but not wide. Are there any issues with 11 & 17 HD broadcasting in the past week or is it just my box? I assume the later since I haven't see any comments related to this. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Johnson

I emailed engineering for WTVD & WNCN. NCN replied saying that "Someone had locked the switcher out so it could not switch to an HD feed". Apparently, its been like this for awhile and they iddn't know they had a problem until my email. This amazes me.... I didn't think that I was exactly an early adopter... I would have expected that the would have gotten calls.


----------



## kenstr

Interesting about ABC... Last night Alias was in 16:9 for the first 15 min then started having audio and video problems and then dropped off and came back in 4:3


----------



## Kevin Johnson

Looks like both engineers at ABC and NBC stayed awake last night. MNFB and Leno looked great.


----------



## deArgila

I also noticed the problem during Alias (doh!) - and it continued for The Practice. I also noticed they had it back up and running for MNF.


As for NBC, I never watch them - so I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Lee L

I have called WNCN at least 15 times over the last couple of years and they always tell me that I'm the first one to call. They have their master control run out of Miami, FL along with a few other NBC owned stations and they just can;t seem to get things right. The only reason I have not called recently is because I have only been watching ABC and CBS shows live in HD and recording the NBC stuff. When the HD DirecTico comes out I guess I will have to be pissed off after the fact when the NBC recordings turn out to be of non HD content.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee L_
> *I have called WNCN at least 15 times over the last couple of years and they always tell me that I'm the first one to call. They have their master control run out of Miami, FL along with a few other NBC owned stations and they just can;t seem to get things right. The only reason I have not called recently is because I have only been watching ABC and CBS shows live in HD and recording the NBC stuff. When the HD DirecTico comes out I guess I will have to be pissed off after the fact when the NBC recordings turn out to be of non HD content.*



The only HD station that seems to have any consistency for me is WRAL (and FOX for the most part). Even though basically everyone is on the same tower, theirs is the only signal of a consistent strength to prevent dropouts and such. So the only HD content I feel comfortable recording would be off those two stations. Stuff like Alias and West Wing I'll be likely to either not record in HD or record in both HD and standard. That seems like a bit of a waste, but until the other stations decide to up their power to match WRAL, it's the only reach choice.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *The only HD station that seems to have any consistency for me is WRAL (and FOX for the most part). Even though basically everyone is on the same tower, theirs is the only signal of a consistent strength to prevent dropouts and such. So the only HD content I feel comfortable recording would be off those two stations. Stuff like Alias and West Wing I'll be likely to either not record in HD or record in both HD and standard. That seems like a bit of a waste, but until the other stations decide to up their power to match WRAL, it's the only reach choice.*



WTVD-DT is already at max power. When tropo is good, I usually receive WNCN-DT before everything but WUNC-DT. Then WRAL, WTVD, WRAZ, WUNP, WLFL, WRPX, WFPX, and WRDC.


WRAL owns FOX50. Fox doesn't even DO HD yet, they do DVD-quality 480p and WRAZ upconverts it to 1080i (the only other station I know of that does it is WGHP in Greensboro which upconverts to 720p, the format Fox will eventually be using.).


I certainly wish I was maybe 20 miles south so I could watch Raleigh instead of Roanoke. Y'all are very lucky to have WRAL. Minneapolis also has a station doing a bunch of HD during the day from what I hear.


- Trip

Bitstream Admin


----------



## Jbach

I noted the problem on Alias Sunday - A similar problem kept cropping up last night as well on NYPD Blue.


Also, did anyone else notice NBC 17 was not doing HD Sunday night? I was able to get HD from 12-1 in Greensboro/WS, so it wasn't the network.


----------



## Kevin Johnson

I know, I'm not telling you guys anything new. Their HD feed is screwed up more times then its right. They must not think that anyone is actualy trying to watch their HD content. Have they've always been this crappy? Has anyone emailed the general manager?


----------



## ssangste

yeah... I'm feeling pretty dumb right now...... after lots and lots of reading, lots and lots (and did I say lots) of testing, I now have every single HD channel on the Garner towers. all are amazingly strong, steady signals, and get even better when tropo is advantageous.


It took a lot of tweaking of positionning, running plenum RG-11 and actually removing the preamp to get everything working just right. The lightbulb went on over my head when I was actually getting better reception during bad weather than during good. With the preamp in the mix, I was actually overdriving the input on my HD card. I'm an idiot because when I moved to the new house, I didn't even bother to try the setup without the preamp. In my old location, where I didn't really have line of sight and relied on reflection, the preamp was actually needed because the signal strength was so low. But high above the roofline on my new place, with direct line of sight to the towers, I got a much stronger signal. Throw the preamp into the mix and I was overdriving things a bit (the oscillations were not pretty to look at







hehehe).... by taking out the preamp all together, I got enough signal to lock onto all the stations. Replacing the crappy RG-6 coax with the RG-11 gave me enough gain back that it is just about perfect (this stuff only has about 4dB drop per 100foot run!)


ahhhhhhhhh.... it's so nice to watch all the high def shows without having to pay for them. It's so satisfying to know that I don't have to pay time warner cable to watch free OTA High Definition material.


Now each station still has it's quirks... NBC can not get their head out of their derriere to save their lives.... which makes it a good thing that I watch virtually nothing on NBC except a couple Thursday night shows.... I got so aggravated when night after night they wouldn't flip the switch for Leno, that I gave up. I sent email after email and didn't even get an acknowledgement that there was a problem and someone was going to do something about it.... I do like the various Law and Order shows... but they never seem to flip the switch for those either.... oh... and the gamma is waaaay off on their feed. Very noticable difference when directly comparing against the other stations.


ABC - still has the same issues they've had for months and months and months - picture dropouts. Every once in a while, regardless of signal strength, they'll drop the image for a split second. It annoyed the crap out of me during the hockey games last spring. Alias did it a few times last night as well. It happens on both of my HD cards. Maybe others don't experience the same thing.... the differences in audio level between programs and commercials is annoying as well....


anyways, enough rambling.... off to watch more high def stuff


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Looks like there are some positives and some negatives ...
> 
> 
> Negatives:
> 
> 
> 1. They're taking out FoxSportsWorld and the other regional Fox Sports stations off the digital tier and charging extra for them.
> 
> 2. The new HD channels come at an additional $6.95
> 
> 
> Positives:
> 
> 
> 1. Two new HD channels
> 
> 2. A few new SD sports channels
> 
> 3. They're keeping the current HD channels as part of the digital tier
> 
> 4. They said "more channels will be added to the HD Suite at NO additional cost"*



I don't watch those extra sports channels anyway, so good riddance. I'll be adding the HD Suite tomorrow. $6.95 is pretty reasonable if considerable and fast expansion is planned with the package. If INHD and INHD2 are the only channels for the next year, bubbye!


----------



## dtcarson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *I don't watch those extra sports channels anyway, so good riddance. I'll be adding the HD Suite tomorrow. $6.95 is pretty reasonable if considerable and fast expansion is planned with the package. If INHD and INHD2 are the only channels for the next year, bubbye!*



Ditto for me--I'm not into sports, although I have caught a few 'Canes games in HD that were very nice. But I know a lot of people are, and it seems like the people backing HD seem to push the sports angle of it.

I browsed HD suite, or rather, InHD and InHD2, and to me, the content isn't there yet. Add to that, the fact that I can rarely watch 'live' tv, due to family and work, and I'm more interested in this next tidbit TWC mentioned:


"You also may be interested to know that Scientific Atlanta has designed a High Definition DVR. Smaller Time Warner Cable Divisions will test this new box in the next two months. We hope to have HD DVRs available in the 1st Quarter of 2004. Once a launch date is received, we will send out another email."


I'm all over that one! Currently I get more use out of my DVR than the HD box, although I do certainly enjoy the HD box [Discovery HD is the most consistently watchable, even if just for 'eye candy']. But add a DVR to that, that can record in HD, and I'll check the HD suite again.


As much as I don't like some aspect of cable, TWC-NC is making it easy and affordable [other than the tv] to get into HD, and I applaud them for that.


----------



## deArgila

Yeah - the best news about the HD Suite is that they'll be adding more channels at no additional charge - and they specifically said they would add ESPN-HD to the HD Suite "as soon as they could", citing next year as the likely date.


EDIT: In "hidden mode" - they have the channel bar for 290 as ESPN-HD, 293 as HDNET, and 294 as HDNET Movies. None are showing programming - just a black screen.


NICE!


Until there are more than the two INHD channels, I'll skip out on the HD Suite. Especially since it seems that the NBA games on INHD will be available to "all HD customers." Did anyone else read that the same way I did?


----------



## sooke

deArgila, please forgive my ignorance: What is "hidden mode" and how do you enter it?


Thanks,


Sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *
> 
> EDIT: In "hidden mode" - they have the channel bar for 290 as ESPN-HD, 293 as HDNET, and 294 as HDNET Movies. None are showing programming - just a black screen.
> 
> *


----------



## deArgila

Yeah - sorry about that. "Hidden mode" refers to the diagnostic mode.


What you do is hold down the "enter/select" button and the "exit" button at the same time until the word "diag" appears on the front of the box. Note: this must be done on the box itself, not the remote.


I was able to enjoy a two-week free preview or so of INHD and INHD2 while they were still testing it! Enjoy.


----------



## sooke

Cool! Thanks!


Sooke


----------



## phitheta219

Does anyone know where the towers are in the raleigh area? I'm in coats.. about 30 miles away, and I get all the channels... however, I get the PAX [like 5 subset channels] feeds... but nothing on them.. this happen to anyone else?


Also, anyone notice that for OTA, UPN and WB are going crazy lately...



it seems like every other night the channels change on them? Does this make sense?


----------



## Scooper

ALL the Raleigh DTV stations (except PAX and WUNC) are located within .5 miles of each other just east of Clayton - all of them except WNCN and WTVD are on the same tower ! WUNC's DTV is co-located with their analog tower close to Chapel Hill , and PAX is basically co-located with their's (WNW of Rocky Mount) (or down there by Fayetteville).


WB and UPN in the Raleigh area are operated by Sinclair Broadcasting - draw your own conclusions given Sinclair's "support" of DTV (not necessarily that of all their employees - just the "Corporate" position)...


----------



## Bob Michael

Last week, I noticed a very odd thing with my TWC service and my 3250HD cable box. I think I'm just beginning to figure out what happened, and it's kinda interesting.


I program all the HD channels into the "Favorite Channels" on my box. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that all the Favorite Channels above about channel 300 disappeared. Any attempt to re-program them wouldn't "take."


Then, shortly after the channel line-up change (was it Dec 4th?) all my previous Favorite Channels magically appeared again, ...with the new channel numbers! Obviously, TWC made some provision for moving people's favorite channels over to the new lineup. I'd always thought this was a "dumb" feature (it stores a list of channel numbers, period) but it appears there is some link between the network and the cable box for this feature.


Anyway, I thought it was interesting....


On another note, I signed up for INHD the other day. At first, the picture was horribly pixellated, but everything's cool now. I'm not sure it's worth the money at this point, but the programming is intermittently interesting (World According to Garp), and the PQ seems a little better than HBOHD and SHOHD.


----------



## Rob!Todd

.... you gotta wonder if TWC is getting closer to having something arranged with ESPNHD. Instead of having a black screen on channel 290 (in "diag" mode) there is a notice that looks like one of the screens you get when you tune into a channel that you haven't paid for.


Rob


----------



## gillcup

I e-mailed the General Manager of WTVD (ABC) regarding the green flash/drop-out problems they've been having lately and he said he would look into it.


----------



## sooke

Yeah, I noticed the same thing as Bob M. did. At first I was annoyed because I couldn't get HBOHD to "stick" in the favorite list. Now I have two HBOHDs, one at 411, the other around 285 or there abouts. Adding one automatically adds the other. (They are the same content).


Sooke


----------



## Rob!Todd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *I e-mailed the General Manager of WTVD (ABC) regarding the green flash/drop-out problems they've been having lately and he said he would look into it.*



Hopefully they'll find the problem and fix it soon... it has been happening now for what seems like several weeks on just about all ABC Primetime HD content.


Rob


----------



## Chris Sharp

Wow...great thread.


Question....I will be getting an HDTV pretty soon. I currently have Directv and I will be looking for an OTA. I live in a townhouse and I don't really want to mount anything more on my roof, and I think putting it in the attic would be a real hassle.


I was wondering if anyone in the area has tried the Radio Shack 15-1880 or the Zenith Silver Sensor indoor antennas. How well do they work?

I live near Lynn Rd. and 70.


Thanks for any advice!


Chris


----------



## pkscout

I had the Silver Sensor and it was OK. I had to put it in an upstairs room on a certain side of the house to reduce the amount of "house material" it had to receive through. I finally stuck a Channel Master up in the attic and get *much* better reception now, but if your against attic or roof, it's worth a try.


Honestly, roof is always best (provided you can get a clear path to the towers). I'd seriously consider putting my OTA antenna on the roof if I didn't hate climbing on the roof and if I could put it on the back side of my house (I really don't want the antenna to be visible from the street).


----------



## Lee L

Well, over there, it will be hit or miss and really depend on your exact location, given the topography of that area. One side of the hill and you are good to go and the other you might not have a line of sight and suffer from severe multipath which is difficult even with HDTV.


----------



## Chris Sharp

Lee,


I'm new to all this so excuse my ignorance...but what is multipath?


Chris


----------



## aldamon

Did anyone watch the Orlando/Washington game on INHD last night? It was awful! The compression or dithering was so high that each player's upper arm was one smudged texture. The screen was also stretched vertically so the scores were cut off. Yuck! INHD and INHD2 were also a few clicks brighter than my other stations so the black level was messed up. What a PITA. Needless to say, my first day with INHD was not too impressive.


----------



## Lee L

Chris, multipath is when the signals bounce off of something, terrain, houses, buildings, etc that causes an antenna to receive the same signal twice, but because of the bounce, at slightly different times. On regular analog broadcasts, this results in a ghost. On digital, it can cause random loss of signal or keep the receiver from locking on to the signal in the worst case.


----------



## WildBill

Good description Lee. In case anyone wants to see multi-path in action then just give me a yell.










Here in Apex, I am sooo close to the towers but unfortunately I am on the lower side of a fairly large hill (or apex as it might be called) and even with a 10 foot antenna I can't get close to line-of-site to the towers. Thus ABC is sometimes strong and sometimes non-existent. At least I get CBS and FOX with some assurance but even NBC is iffy. And if I tune in CBX/FOX then I ALWAYS lose PBS. I wish they would have placed their transmitter where most everyone else did.


Ah well, I keep calling TWC to see about 'cheap' HDTV access. All I want is their basic package (locals) plus HDTV locals. I don't want or need all the other channels although ESPN would be nice.


You would think this would be possible but they won't break up the service that way. They(twc) want me to purchase the basic + standard package + the digital package. I just can't stand paying close to 100 (after Road Runner is added in) for as little TV as we watch even though when we do watch I prefer HDTV.


Gotta move, jack up the house about 50 feet, quit being so cheap or think of a way to beat the system.










Bill, from a low spot in the 'peak of good living' city aka - Apex


----------



## mhdiab

There has been a discussion out there what is your legal right per the FCC. However, most cable companies have given in to the fact that you have a legal right to get basic cable and then rent the HD box to get the local digital channels. So you should be paying whatever that is - of course you wouldn't get inhd or HBOHD etc


----------



## WildBill

mhdiab,

That's just it. If they would offer the basic + local HD, event at a low additional cost I would go for it. But I have called 3 times and they won't break apart the services. I am forced to spend 40 more bucks than I am now to get what I almost have. The last person actually understood what I wanted and spoke to a 'manager' about it but got rejected.


Thanks for responding but mostly I am just venting. I am sooo close to having OTA free that it bothers me that my location is the killer. While 6 years ago a house with a decent yard and a nice stream behind it sounded good. Now I know.... Water = 'low spot' in NC.


----------



## mhdiab

WildBill - I will see if I can find the threads that discussed this exact issue. This was not an option the way it was disscussed on the main board a few weeks / months ago. will get back to you / search the main forum for HD programming about the topic / put a post


Found it -
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&highlight=FCC 


Check Ken's post the second one in the thread. TW's policy is that they must provide you - hence ask for a manager - if that isn't enough tell him to call corporate and get his stuff straight


----------



## deArgila

Disclaimer: what I'm about to say is purely speculative, and I don't have anything to back this up.


A lot of people think that HD locals must be provided with the basic package, where available, at no additional charge. While some people in some areas have been successful getting their cableco's to comply, other people in other areas have not. (we're apparently in one of the "have not" areas). I'm pretty confident there is not a government mandate to do so.


I think that TWC Raleigh's perspective on this is that they ARE providing the HD locals at no additional charge. It's simply part of their digital tier (as opposed to their own tier). Just because you get fox sports net with standard cable, doesn't mean you're entitled to fox sports world, fox sports atlantic, etc. In the same way, just because you get WRAL analog, doesn't mean you're entitled to WRAL digital. They are two different channels.


With that being said - I do suggest you fight this as high up as you can take it. What do you have to lose?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> I think that TWC Raleigh's perspective on this is that they ARE providing the HD locals at no additional charge. It's simply part of their digital tier (as opposed to their own tier). Just because you get fox sports net with standard cable, doesn't mean you're entitled to fox sports world, fox sports atlantic, etc. In the same way, just because you get WRAL analog, doesn't mean you're entitled to WRAL digital. They are two different channels.



This example with FSN is almost irrelevant. There is no law surrounding if they have to provide you FSN etc but there is regarding the locals. As stated the interpretation is different between different companies. However, TW has a national main office that per Ken's response (which is usually correct) has stated that they have to provide the HD for free. Now does the CSR know any of this - no they don't and as you and I agree - push the issue up the chain.


You know there are laws out there that gives you the legal right to get HBO as well without digital package as well, "nobody" knows and trust me I have never talked to a CSR that knew.....


----------



## Plastic

I called up to get the price on INHD, get the sports package, and get rid of the package that used to contain DIY - at 10pm one night. Like others have mentioned, I looked at the programming on the INHD channels and decided it wasn't worth the $6.95 ... yet. The strange thing is, I got a really intelligent CSR that late at night who offered me a couple of deals.


Relevent to this forum, and something I had completely ignored, are the new DigiPic packages they've been advertising. The middle package includes the HBO's and either Cinemax or Showtime. They have a special right now where it's $58.95/6 months and you get all three movie networks instead of two. *This turned out to be only $0.95 more than I'm currently paying.*


I'm experiencing HBOHD and SHOHD for the first time. Plus you get all of the On Demand premiums as well. Not bad for $0.95. The other deal was the digital sports package free for 2 months.


Also,


> Quote:
> I was able to enjoy a two-week free preview or so of INHD and INHD2 while they were still testing it!



I didn't have my box in "hidden mode" and saw them as well, so I don't think it had anything to do with it.


----------



## WildBill

Thanks for the feedback and the link about "HDTV & cable/legal issues". I will review the posts and try again. I will have more options and possibilities next week when I finish the sale of my current STB and the new one arrives. Ordered an LST-3100A from Audio Advice in Raleigh. Giving up the DST3000 which I don't use for DirectTV anyway, just OTA.


----------



## dxg190

Hey -- Has anyone heard when the Time Warner here is going to add HDNET and HDNET movies? I read somewhere on this site (i think in the programming section) that Time Warner has just announced that they are going to start carying them. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## deArgila

There has been mention on the Charlotte thread that it could be before the end of the year in Raleigh - though other locations have mentioned the first part of January as a date.


Though I'd like to see HDNet and HDNet Movies as part of the new HD Suite - I'll still probably hold off until they either add ESPN-HD or the HD-DVR is released.


----------



## sooke

Yeah I'm waiting for 4 things from TWC:


1) HDNET


2) DVI on the 3250 STB to be enabled


3) HD DRV (which would make #2 moot)


4) ESPNHD


They all seem to be right around the corner...


Anyone tried "hidden mode" since the HDNET announcement 12/17 to see if HDNET is being tested?


Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Yeah I'm waiting for 4 things from TWC:
> 
> 
> 1) HDNET
> 
> 
> 2) DVI on the 3250 STB to be enabled
> 
> 
> 3) HD DRV (which would make #2 moot)
> 
> 
> 4) ESPNHD
> 
> 
> They all seem to be right around the corner...
> 
> 
> Anyone tried "hidden mode" since the HDNET announcement 12/17 to see if HDNET is being tested?
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Good lord!! Is that enough acronyms for one post?










Sooke


----------



## deArgila

I have tried hidden mode as recently as right now







- and still a black screen.


----------



## Daryl L

I just looked at the channel lineups for the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville area and sometime early today they added this to the channel lineups:

*293 HDNet - COMING SOON!

294 HDNet Movies - COMING SOON!*

http://www.twc-nc.com/cf/line_ups/index.cfm


----------



## Bama

Will we be required to pay extra for the HDNET and HDNET-Movies?


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bama_
> *Will we be required to pay extra for the HDNET and HDNET-Movies?*



I believe they will be part of TWC's HD tier, so yes. If you already subscribe to the HD tier, then no change in cost.


Right now they have INHD and INHD2 on the tier. At $6.95 a month it is not real compelling yet. I have not found INHD content to be very interesting. Some of it is pretty to look at, but otherwise worthless. IMHO. They do put occasional sports on the INHD channels which some will like.


Sooke


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I believe they will be part of TWC's HD tier, so yes. If you already subscribe to the HD tier, then no change in cost.
> 
> 
> Right now they have INHD and INHD2 on the tier. At $6.95 a month it is not real compelling yet. I have not found INHD content to be very interesting. Some of it is pretty to look at, but otherwise worthless. IMHO. They do put occasional sports on the INHD channels which some will like.
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Thanks, I might drop Showtime at the end of Dec.


----------



## WildBill

Just picked up a LST-3100A. Hoped it would resolve my multi-path reception issues and it did. Last night for the first time I had NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS all with good PQ and stable. WAHOO.


Previously I had a DST3000 which I sold and picked this up.


NOW FOR THE INTERESTING PART....(and some less than desirable to me)

Since this unit is QAM capable I plugged in my cable. I have the basic tier which only has about 12 channels mostly local and Road Runner.


I picked up about 25 digital channels. The local HD offerings I had hoped to get plus a few others. A few good ones, a couple I-Control advertising channels, some unexpected surprises and some undesirable channels.


Either way, this receiver is GREAT OTA and has the added benefit of QAM reception. Since I will mostly watch the above mentioned channels I will just block what I don't want and enjoy.










NOTE: I don't have a digital package from TWC or the standard package.


----------



## Erik Garci

Does TWC show any of the HDTV games from NBA TV ?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Erik Garci_
> *Does TWC show any of the HDTV games from NBA TV ?*



Yes, on InHD channel. One was on lastnight and Orlando vs. Philly is on InHD1 tonight in HD.


----------



## Erik Garci

Do you need to subscribe to INHD in order to watch NBA HDTV? Or subscribe to the Digital Sports tier? Or both?


Is NBA HDTV really part of INHD's programming, or does TWC just use the same channel for both INHD and NBA HDTV?


----------



## Daryl L

Subscribe to HD Suite $6.95. NBATV and InHD worked out a sports deal.


----------



## Rob!Todd

For those that would like to preview HDNet and HDMovies on TWC you can access them at channels 293 and 294 in "hidden" mode. They are currently showing Billiards and the movie Barry Lyndon.


Rob


----------



## Bama

For those of you with a 3250HD STB from TWC, you can get into hidden mode by tuning to channel 999, go to tuning, then channel, and then enter 0293 or 0294 hit select. To remove the grey screen, press the yellow triangle A until removed. If this has already been posted sorry for the repeat.


----------



## Daryl L

I have the 3250HD, I press Enter & Exit till Diag is on display then I can tune directly tune to 290(ESPNHD), 293(HDNET1) and 294(HDNET MOVIES) but there's just a subscription screen showing.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bama_
> *For those of you with a 3250HD STB from TWC, you can get into hidden mode by tuning to channel 999, go to tuning, then channel, and then enter 0293 or 0294 hit select. To remove the grey screen, press the yellow triangle A until removed. If this has already been posted sorry for the repeat.*



I just tried this method on my 3250HD, after hittin select it says Not Authorized in red letters next to channel number.


----------



## Bama

I get not authorized when trying to use chanel 0290.


----------



## Bama

Has anyone had any luck with the DVI? I noticed other TWC subscribers west of us are able to use the DVI connection.


----------



## Daryl L

Well I've watched HDNet & HDNet Movies all day today in hidden diagnostic mode on the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision. They were turned on sometime early this morning. On the website they added today that they'll be available Dec. 30th.

http://www.twc-nc.com/digital_cable/hdtv.htm


----------



## Raleighwood

Greetings, folks:


I finally pulled the trigger on an HDTV yesterday, and am looking at TWC digital cable with HD. What box is TWC handing out these days for HD? Does that box have DVI output?


What else should I know about TWC HD? What other preparations should I make? What should I be aware of/potentially avoid?


Can't wait to join the Triangle HD community!


Best wishes to all for a great 2004!


Dan


----------



## Midlife Crisis




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Well I've watched HDNet & HDNet Movies all day today in hidden diagnostic mode on the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision. They were turned on sometime early this morning. On the website they added today that they'll be available Dec. 30th.
> 
> http://www.twc-nc.com/digital_cable/hdtv.htm *



I'm over in Apex and Both HD net and Movies are broadcast in the clear, at least as of 9M. I just dropped ShowTime Saturday and added the HD channels, timed that just about right.


----------



## Midlife Crisis




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *Greetings, folks:
> 
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger on an HDTV yesterday, and am looking at TWC digital cable with HD. What box is TWC handing out these days for HD? Does that box have DVI output?
> 
> 
> What else should I know about TWC HD? What other preparations should I make? What should I be aware of/potentially avoid?
> 
> 
> Can't wait to join the Triangle HD community!
> 
> 
> Best wishes to all for a great 2004!
> 
> 
> Dan*



The current Box is a Scientific Atlanta 3250 HD. I picked mine up at the Cary office. Yes it has DVI but unfortunately I hear the DVI is not functional as yet. My projector is DVI equipped but does not support HDCP so it may not matter to me. Not much to be wary of, the output of the box seems to be slightly darker than the output from my DVD player, but I tweaked the presets to equalize them. The addition of HDnet/movies INHD 1+2 Discovery HD to go with the locals make an exceptional package. I moved a year ago and Scottsdale AZ is a HD wasteland compare to here. After 7 years of Direct TV I have found a comparable cable company. Not HD related but Time Warner should be hooking up the digital phone service here tomorrow


----------



## Raleighwood





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Midlife Crisis_
> *The current Box is a Scientific Atlanta 3250 HD. I picked mine up at the Cary office. Yes it has DVI but unfortunately I hear the DVI is not functional as yet... The addition of HDnet/movies INHD 1+2 Discovery HD to go with the locals make an exceptional package. I moved a year ago and Scottsdale AZ is a HD wasteland compare to here. After 7 years of Direct TV I have found a comparable cable company...*




Thanks for the info, Midlife.


DVI not ACTIVE?!?







Does anyone know when that's supposed to change?


Glad to hear that you like the local offerings. From what I understand, I've been living in an HD mecca of sorts and haven't been taking advantage of it.


How do you like the TWC signal/service vs. the DTV you got in Scottsdale?


----------



## Bama

On the Charlotte system DVI is activeated. Hope we are next.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Midlife Crisis_
> *I'm over in Apex and Both HD net and Movies are broadcast in the clear, at least as of 9M. I just dropped ShowTime Saturday and added the HD channels, timed that just about right.*



Yet they added them to the EPG for all to get shortly after 7pm yesterday(after my previous post).


Raleighwood,


You might want to ask about the Pace DC-550 HD cable box. My Lumberton(just below Fayetteville) TWC office just got 5 Pace boxes yesterday and their sending me one tomorrow afternoon to try out(replacing my SA3250HD). So I'm sure Raleigh should have some available. I think the DVI is active on them.


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Raleighwood,
> 
> 
> You might want to ask about the Pace DC-550 HD cable box. My Lumberton(just below Fayetteville) TWC office just got 5 Pace boxes yesterday and their sending me one tomorrow afternoon to try out(replacing my SA3250HD). So I'm sure Raleigh should have some available. I think the DVI is active on them.*




GREAT news, Daryl! I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the info!


Curious--Is there an updated list of the HD programming we can receive in the Triangle and surrounding areas via OTA and cable/sat? Maybe channels, programs and times? Are there any magazines or anything that I need to be subscribing to?


Thanks for the info!


----------



## GreggD

Hi,


For the last week or two, I have been getting garbled audio on ABC (WTVD-HD) via my OTA receiver. Is anyone else having this problem? The picture is fine, and the audio on the other channels is fine, so I'm guessing that it is not my receiver. Can someone post the URLs for complaining about transmission problems with the local HD stations? Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *GREAT news, Daryl! I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Curious--Is there an updated list of the HD programming we can receive in the Triangle and surrounding areas via OTA and cable/sat? Maybe channels, programs and times? Are there any magazines or anything that I need to be subscribing to?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!*



I use TitanTV to build a guide of all the HD programming I can receive. I don't have digital cable, but it looks like you can include that info as well as OFA and satellite stuff. HD content is marked with a big red HD on the guide.


----------



## pkscout

So here's the thing. I've decided that when the new HD TiVo comes out I'm going to switch from TWC to DirecTV. When I get the dish installed, I'm also going to see if I can have them move my OTA HD antenna onto my roof (I don't really want to deal with putting a grounding post in and bonding it to the house's ground system). I'd like to get some recommendations on a good installer in the Durham area who could do this work as well as come out (for a fee if necessary) to confirm that the location for the dish and HD antenna are really OK. I've been up on the roof with a compass, and it looks fine to me, but I'm planning on running the cabling from the central closet to the roof myself so the installer doesn't have to do that (and I don't have to pay for it). I'd hate to run the cable and have it be in the wrong place.


Related to the antenna, has anyone actually done a roof install and all the grounding? How hard was it really? What sorts of supplies and tools did you need?


TIA.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Yet they added them to the EPG for all to get shortly after 7pm yesterday(after my previous post).
> 
> 
> Raleighwood,
> 
> 
> You might want to ask about the Pace DC-550 HD cable box. My Lumberton(just below Fayetteville) TWC office just got 5 Pace boxes yesterday and their sending me one tomorrow afternoon to try out(replacing my SA3250HD). So I'm sure Raleigh should have some available. I think the DVI is active on them.*



How about a review on the new STB, does the Pace DC-550 HD have DVI enabled? I went by my local TWC office in Goldsboro and they had no clue on the new STB but thats standard for them.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I'm not much at reviewing but I'll say a few things. They brought the Pace DC-550 to my house yesterday around 3:00pm. The Pace seems to tune to channels slightly faster than the previous SA3250HD or SA3100HD did. The picture on the Pace seems a bit more stable, on the Pace the weather channels picture doesn't shake sideways like it did on the SA3250HD.


The Pace has black sidebars while the 3250HD had grey (some areas were able to switch to grey or black on the 3250 butnot on the one I had). The Pace has format options 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i and PASS (PASS passing all received formats unconverted straight to the tv). I like PASS because now anytime I go from a SD channel to a HD channel the box switches to the stations native format automaticely. Now I only have to manually choose formats when I turn to ABCHD (WTVD11) or FOX (WRAZ50) because both of them are sending out a 720p signal and my tv won't accept or display 720p natively.


The Pace outputs to Component and Composite simultaniously like the 3250HD did but with the Pace you can view the EPG through the Composite outputs which the 3250 wouldn't allow. When switching format manually or the stretch/zoom modes on the Pace you don't do it in the boxes PASSPORT software menu, it's done in the Pace's seperate software, by pressing the *#* key on the remote switches stretch/zoom modes and if you hold the *#* key a blue window pops up on screen allowing you to adjust Format, Aspect Ratio and Closed Caption.

*EDITTED*


The Pace box has a more prestigious streamline look than the SA3250HD box. I have no problem with the EPG data loading 7 days in advance completely or loosing data like I did with the SA3250HD but I have only had the Pace for 20 hours. If you turn to a HD channel that's upconverting a 4:3 show with black bars the Pace box can stretch/zoom the HD image to hide the bars if you want.


The only problem I've come accross so far is when using the digital outputs and I switch from a digital channel to an analog channel my receiver (H/K AVR8000) has problem detecting the PCM signal as if the PCM signals voltage is too low (one other reasons I can think of is The box switches to the PCM audio so fast my receiver hasn't unlocked from the DD mode). I have to either switch from and back to the receivers input, switch audio modes or turn the Pace off and back on to get the receiver to unlock from DD and lock onto the PCM signal. I didn't have this problem with the SA3250HD. Even with this minor annoyance I still prefer the Pace over the SA3250HD.


I'm sorry I can't test the DVI because I don't have a DVI jack on my tv (Toshiba 57HX81).


Here's the Pace website for the DC-550
http://www.pacemicro.com/products/products.asp?id=550 


Here's a link to download the manual
http://www.pacemicro.com/products/ma...ors_Manual.pdf 


Here's a link to download the specs
http://www.pacemicro.com/products/ma...DC550_spec.pdf


----------



## Raleighwood

Excellent review, Daryl! Sounds like a really solid box.


I called the Raleigh TWC office yesterday, and they're out of HD boxes of any make/model until at least a few days from now. I got the name of a guy there who should know about them--his last name is Ayres (sorry, it's at work.) He was at lunch when I called, so I couldn't ask him about the availabilty of the Pace HD boxes here in Raleigh.


Additionally, here's a link to the press release announcing the release of the DC-550:

http://www.pacemicro.com/pressroom/n...lease&id=10021


----------



## Bama

Thanks Daryl L, now only if I could get my hands on one.


----------



## rtp-resident

Daryl - Thanks for the review - good one! I was going to take my 3250 boxes to exchange them this weekend, but from the posts figure I should just wait.


Has anyone compared the PQ from component output to DVI output on their systems? Several techs have told me that PQ is much more a personal opinion between DVI and component than actual technical improvement. The two outputs are roughly comparable.


Thoughts?


----------



## jdt

So if I take my 3100HD to the local Cary TWC office will they give me a 3250HD? I have a 4:3 HDTV so I could use the stretch/zoom feature to watch 4:3 HD signals with out four sides of bars.


John


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jdt_
> *So if I take my 3100HD to the local Cary TWC office will they give me a 3250HD? I have a 4:3 HDTV so I could use the stretch/zoom feature to watch 4:3 HD signals with out four sides of bars.
> 
> 
> John*



Doesn't sound like it! Just talked to TWC rep on the phone, she checked and indicated that ALL of the local offices in Raleigh/Durham/Cary were out of the HD boxes. She said that they were all snapped up by folks that got new HDTV's over the holidays and that it may be a week before they get restocked. She did not know which model (or models) would be available when restocked. If anyone has better info, would love to hear it.


Bob


----------



## kenstr

I have the 3250HD box and it regularly loses the guide data. Is there a way to force it to re-load the program data ?


I have the PVR also and it has never lost the guide data. I wish they would get an HD-PVR soon.


Ken


----------



## aldamon

Still waiting for DVI on the 3250 and a fix for the guide in S-video


----------



## tme

Does anyone know of any local stores that sell Channel Master antennas? Specifically the 4228. Thanks.


----------



## splogue

Hold down the power button on the box (not the remote) while it is on. After five seconds or so, the box will reboot and reload the software and channel guide.


My 3250 also loses the guide data. Interestingly, my 3100HD box in a different room has also been some having guide difficulties in the past few months (though not as many as the 3250). I suspect the cable company may be at fault.


Sean


----------



## ganymebe

I got a Channel Master 4228 antenna at Consumer Direct Warehouse. I think they do most business via the web and catalog, but they have a small store off Old Wake Forest Rd. in Raleigh, about half a mile inside the Beltline.


- Steve


----------



## tme

Thanks ganymebe! I'll check them out on Monday.


----------



## daggerNC

Recently converted from dish to TWC primarily for HD content (OK, maybe the real reason was for a LOCAL Weather Channel







). My system consists of a Sony HS10 HD PJ/Stewart Firehawk (110"D) screen/Marantz 18EX receiver/Def Tech surround system/Panny RP-82 DVD. After a false install start (came on a Saturday to install 3 basic when I ordered a digital PVR downstairs and the HD upstairs), they came back and installed, but all he had was a refurb SA3100. Not very happy with that and called and they were suppose to exchange for a new HD box this past Saturday but they didn't show as they had no boxes. Called again and they said no new boxes until Feb. 1, so I'm scheduled for the 2nd.


I read Daryl's review of the Pace box and went to their website for the box specs. I don't see the same info on SA's site for the 3250? As they said I will have a choice of which box, I'd like more info/recommendations. I'm leaning towards the Pace550 but would appreciate any further data on the SA box.


Thanks,

dagger


----------



## Raleighwood

Good news for Time Warner folks--I spoke with Matt in the Raleigh office yesterday, and apparently ESPN HD and "some other new HD channels" will be available on TWC "sometime in the next month or so". If someone has a way of getting more specific information, I hope you'll post it here.


FWIW,


Dan


----------



## splogue

More high def channels are always a good thing.


I'm wondering when we'll see HD versions of the WB and UPN. Seems like a strange oversight given that we get HD versions of the other broadcast channels. Has anyone heard any news on this?


I'm a little disappointed to see them adding other channels without adding these, though I can certainly see why folks are interested in HD ESPN. I'm not into sports at all, but they look so good in HD it (almost) makes me want to tune in.


Sean


----------



## Trip in VA

Well, Sinclair has no plans for UPN or WB in HD on many of their stations that I know of; this has nothing to do with cable.


No point in putting a standard-definition version of something available on regular cable on the HD section, right?


- Trip


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *Well, Sinclair has no plans for UPN or WB in HD on many of their stations that I know of; this has nothing to do with cable.
> 
> 
> No point in putting a standard-definition version of something available on regular cable on the HD section, right?
> 
> 
> - Trip*



True.


Ofcourse, after Buffy the Vampire Slayer was cancelled I personally don't watch UPN or WB.


Ahhhh, to have seen Buffy in HD... sigh...


Brings tears to my eyes.











Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *Good news for Time Warner folks--I spoke with Matt in the Raleigh office yesterday, and apparently ESPN HD and "some other new HD channels" will be available on TWC "sometime in the next month or so". If someone has a way of getting more specific information, I hope you'll post it here.
> *



Thanks Raleighwood.


Any word on when they will enable the DVI output on their cable boxes?


Sooke


----------



## etk29321

I was looking at the stats on the SA3250HD on SA's website, and it claims an option for firewire out. Whats the chance us TWC customers could get ahold of such a box. If nothing else, the fact that this option is aval should mean that the 169time folks could fix the box and enable it I would hope. Of course, I want this so I can PVR HBOHD off TWC.


box specs here: http://www.sciatl.com/news/03Apr07-3250HD.htm 


For that matter the Pace 550HD has a firewire option too.


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Thanks Raleighwood.
> 
> 
> Any word on when they will enable the DVI output on their cable boxes?
> 
> 
> Sooke*



I believe the new Pace DC-550 box that Daryl reviewed and that TWC is now handing out has a DVI port, and I assume (danger Will Robinson) that it's enabled--that's what I hope to pick up this week and hopefully use to connect my TV. I guess there's no guarantee that it's enabled, though! Does anyone know anything certain?


----------



## LazyTom

Re: SA3250 trick


I have the SA3250 box. I accidentally hit the bypass button on the SA3250 remote and got a message saying that there was a mismatch between my display mode and the signal from the box ... along with (incorrect) instructions to fix the problem.


So I go into to settings and adjust the display settings correctly ... instant increase in PQ of the image! Not very significant, by enough to notice.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *I believe the new Pace DC-550 box that Daryl reviewed and that TWC is now handing out has a DVI port, and I assume (danger Will Robinson) that it's enabled--that's what I hope to pick up this week and hopefully use to connect my TV. I guess there's no guarantee that it's enabled, though! Does anyone know anything certain?*



Good luck. Everyone is trying to get an HD box for the Super Bowl. TWC is out of boxes. I'm getting kind of annoyed with the DVI situation. The warranty is running out on my TV and I still can't test the DVI port. Grrr. I'd get the Pace box in a heartbeat if they were available. The quirks on the 3250 (no DVI, no guide in S-Video and a tendency to reboot after stopping an iControl movie) are getting annoying.


----------



## Daryl L

I have confirmation yesterday from the guy in my local TWC office that sent me my Pace DC-550 that the DVI ports *IS ENABLED*. He got one of the Pace boxes when I did and he got a DVI cable from the Morrisville office yesterday and hooked it up to his Sony KP46WT500 tv and it worked and that he did notice improved picture quality.


----------



## tme

Hi,


For those who use over the air, I'm trying to decide between a Channel Master 4228 and 4221. I am 21 miles from the stations. The 4221 has a range of 45 miles. Do you think I will benefit from the 4228 and try to go for that? Also, do you think its ok not go get a rotator so I can get all channels except PBS?


Did you have any trouble with home owner's associations and either antenna? They want me to fill out a request with drawings etc, and I thought the 4228 might be too big.


Thanks.


----------



## Lee L

Unless you live in a multi unit condo and do not have control over a patio or something like it, the HOA can;t say crap about an antenna used to receive OTA signals. Even them telling you to let them know before installation is against the FCC rules.


----------



## tme

Thanks Lee. You're right. I found the FCC ruling for over the air antennas. I'll call the HOA and tell them this.


----------



## keefer37

Can you post a link to this. I'm thinking I may have the same issues when I put up an antenna at my new place.


----------



## tme

 http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## Scooper

You don't have to tell the HOA diddly-squat (except maybe print out the OTARD to give to them as an attachment to your response to tell them to pound sand ) - just put it up if you want to. At most, if they can get the local FCC field office to agree that their restrictions are valid (not too bloody likely), after you get that notification, you still have 30 days to take it down,. But I rather doubt if anything will come of your putting the antenna up in the long run except YOU enjoying HDTV. Do READ the OTARD so you know exactly where you stand.


----------



## tme

I couldn't wait untill my install of a outdoor antenna (next weekend), so I went to BB to purchase a Silver Sensor. They were out of them, but they had a Jensen TV920. I thought I would just try it anyway. It works perfectly. I can get pretty much all the channels.. except PBS is kind of weak. I live about 20 miles away from the towers.


The TV920 doesn't look bad either. I put it behind my center channel and you can't really see it. Just thought I would share my experience.


I'm not sure I need to install the Channel Master now


----------



## daggerNC

Just installed TWC digital cable 2 weeks ago. However, Friday I noticed the D3 and D4 channels from WRAL (256/257, or something close to that?) were not available any more. Called cust service and they had to check and then they told me it was likely Marketing and that they would need to talk to them to find out and get back to me some time this week.


Though they should have significant input, I don't like the idea to have marketing calling (all?) the shots. The other digital channels from the other locals are still there. On their cable station line up online still shows we should have these channels. Perhaps it was something to do with D3 and D4 seemed to duplicate most (all?) shows. However, I really don't want to watch analog WRAL/CBS on channel 3 - much poorer PQ than the digital channel was. Of course on the high def system it's usually great, but casual watching and show recording is done on the TV downstairs.


I called in a lodged a complaint. I encourage others to do the same so that we have more impact/get WRAL back on digital tier (note not talking about their 24 hour news channel D2)??


dagger


PS. Who's got the email address of TWC-Raleigh for tech support/inputs?


----------



## deArgila

I'm not sure the TWC rep you talked to knew what he/she was talking about. D3 and D4 are almost always turned off - in fact, the only time I've seen them activated is during the NCAA tournament, when WRAL broadcasts all the games.


The reason for this is bandwidth. Rather than dividing the bandwidth for various multi-cast channels, WRAL chooses to dedicate the bulk of the bandwidth for their high defintion channel and one low-bandwidth 24-hour news/weather channel.


There's nothing to complain about - this is how it should be done in order to get the best high def picture possible.


Hope that helps.


----------



## mbakman

I recently got a new HDTV and been battling with TWC to get an answer on when they will have more HD Receivers. After reading this forum I'm glad to find out I'm not the only one waiting for one. Has anyone been able to receive any news or actual HD receivers in the last few weeks?


----------



## deArgila

Just a suggestion for those waiting on TWC HD receivers for the Super Bowl- go to Best Buy and get yourself a samsung t-151 HD tuner and an antenna. Return them after the Super Bowl.


You might want to do this now so you can have a week or so to tweak antenna placement.


I saw a segment last night on the WRAL local news that there was a waitlist for HD boxes, and that it's unlikely they'll have more in stock come Super Bowl time - I don't know where they got that info, but if I were you - I'd go to Best Buy just in case.


----------



## mbakman

Actually right after I wrote to this thread I thought about the same exact thing. Now researching what is the best indoor antenna. Can someone send a link to where the towers are located so I can decide if a indoor antenna is even an option. I live in Raleigh NC area


----------



## daggerNC

deArgila - I can think of a few other digital and analog channels they should get rid of if bandwidth is an issue. In fact I think they should convert all the standard channels to digital and eliminate that tier. Would save them bandwidth and money and could justify lowering Digital package as compensation. (OK, cable lowering pricing won't likely happen without regulation/competition). Are you aware of the current bandwidth utilization and available on their HFC system? They said they would get back to me latter this week.


On HD boxes - I was given a refurb 3100 that has menu display focus issues. I'm getting a replacement. I checked again yesterday and they said Feb 1 is next scheduled shipment date.


Cheers,

dagger


PS. I'd like to know the location of the HD tower(s) also. Garner and Chapel Hill only? Others?


----------



## mattdb

you can go to www.antennaweb.org and it will give you all of the antennas.


Matt


----------



## deArgila

oops


----------



## deArgila

dagger - it's not TWC that has the bandwidth restrictions, it's WRAL.


Each local station is alotted something like 22 Mbps of bandwidth (someone, I'm sure can provide the actual number ... or maybe I'll do some research and update the thread). They allocate the bulk (18Mbps or so) to the high def channel, and the other 3+ to the 24-hour weather/news station.


During the NCAA tournament, for example, when they have all four digital channels activated, they alot like 5-6 Mbps for each SD channel.


You'll also notice that PBS does the same thing OTA - from 8:00 pm on, they turn on their HD channel, give it lots of bandwidth, and turn off two of their SD channels to compensate. TWC actually gets the feed a different way, so they leave all 4 or 5 channels on all the time.


----------



## Scooper

mbakman - ALL the Raleigh DTV transmitter towers (except WUNC) are located east of Clayton along I-40. However, I wouldn't necessarily count on indoor antennas pulling in the DTV signals - you might need an outdoors antenna to get them reliably. And for now, they are all UHF.


----------



## Scooper

Oh - and the DTV channel (undivided) is on the order of 19.2 Mbps .


----------



## Trip in VA

For the person trying to get the Superbowl.


I'd also suggest going with an over-the-air solution. I think you should try and get either the Zenith HDV420 (this tuner is more sensitive to weak signals, so it would be easier to receive the channels with this) or the Samsung T160, 165, 151, 351, etc.


As far as antennas go, try the Zenith Silver Sensor first. It's highly directional, so if it becomes too much of a hassle, see if Radio Shack has the Double-Bowtie available.


- Trip


----------



## mbakman

Thanks for great Antenna info guys but I just got a call from TWC saying they finally know when the HD STBs are arriving which is this coming Monday. I've asked them about running out by the time I get to their office and they assured me that they have ordered plenty more than demanded. Crossing fingers


I've asked them about the STBs and they said we would be getting the new Pace STBs.


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbakman_
> *Thanks for great Antenna info guys but I just got a call from TWC saying they finally know when the HD STBs are arriving which is this coming Monday. I've asked them about running out by the time I get to their office and they assured me that they have ordered plenty more than demanded. Crossing fingers
> 
> 
> I've asked them about the STBs and they said we would be getting the new Pace STBs.*




EXCELLENT news, mbakman!! What office did you talk to that said that it would have the Pace boxes?


Along with finally being able to make the delivery appointment for my new TV, your news has made my day!


Dan


----------



## mbakman

I've received the news from one of the Customer Support Managers in the Raleigh office. I would say this I wouldn't keep my hopes too high on this because this is not the first time they told me that these boxes would be in on Monday










But I gave up on trying to get a honest answer from TWC


----------



## Eidolon

I know this is an HD forum, but I have quick question about Time Warner's local SD signal quality.


Im considering buying an HDTV and was looking at a Gateway 56" DLP in Cary last week. The picture looked great on the satellite HD feed they had going. I asked them to switch to an SD feed so that I could see what that looked like. They put on a basketball game and the picture was absolutely horrible. Since I watch a lot of ACC basketball (produced by raycom, etc), which I suspect is not always broadcast in HD, the prospect of having to deal with a horrible picture after spending a lot of money on a new TV is really holding me back. Im hoping that the poor picture quality was due to a bad SD signal coming from the satellite.


So my question is, are the owners of HDTVs happy with the SD picture quality coming from TW signal in Raleigh? Am I correct that the raycom ACC games are broadcast in SD?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## deArgila

There's no question about it - SD feeds aren't going to look so good blown up to 50+" and it's not going to make a lick of difference whether your feed is satellite or TWC.


I have TWC and watch most of my SD stuff through a Tivo/DVD-R combo with the Faroudja DcDi chipset (Pioneer dvr-810H)- so it looks pretty decent. (on a 65" Mits, for reference purposes).


And yes, all the Raycom/JP games are SD.


But don't let that stop you from hooking up an HDTV - HD material is incredible, as are DVD's on an HD set. SD just isn't going to look very good when it's that big - there's not much that can be done about that.


My vote = get the HDTV, enjoy the HD programming that's out there, and don't stress about the SD picture quality - at least the picture will be a lot bigger


----------



## ewtroan

I'm not overly happy with TWC's analog channels. I do watch them on my 50", but the

picture isn't that good. The digital SD channels are much better, and I'd guess (but I don't know) that a satellite system would look more like TWC's digital channels then the rest.


For the basketball games, you should be able to watch those in digital SD; that is from the digital channel but still at 480i. Those look quite sharp, but you may not be able to stretch it full screen (it depends on the TV), and watching too much letterboxed material on a plasma isn't a great idea (which is a big reason I don't own one).


Erik


----------



## Brian Grant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mbakman_
> *Thanks for great Antenna info guys but I just got a call from TWC saying they finally know when the HD STBs are arriving which is this coming Monday. I've asked them about running out by the time I get to their office and they assured me that they have ordered plenty more than demanded. Crossing fingers
> 
> 
> I've asked them about the STBs and they said we would be getting the new Pace STBs.*



Has anyone heard anything else about this shipment of HD STB's? It would be really nice to get one this week and not miss the SB....


----------



## SoYLeNt ReD

Hey guys my first post here. Been reading these forums a good bit while making my decision on a new TV. My new 50" Sammy DLP is being delivered this afternoon







(delayed b/c of the snow







).


I called TWC (Atlantic Ave. office) last week to set an appointment to have digital cable put on my account and made an appointment for them to bring / hook up my new STB this upcoming Saturday before the Super Bowl. According to her they had plenty of HD boxes and they are bringing one out for me on Saturday. I also asked her if they had a DVI output and she said yes but they are not enabled yet. Hopefully she was not just ignorant to the supply and they really will bring me out an HD box this Saturday.


----------



## mbakman

I've picked mine up this morning and they seem to have plenty of them. If I were you I would still go down and pick it myself in the next few days and not wait until Saturday. From what I can tell they did receive a lot of new Pace HD STBs but there is a huge demand. Even this morning there were 2 people there to pick up HD STBs before I got there at 9:00am.


----------



## Brian Grant

Success! I just picked mine up about 11:00 am. They still had a bunch if folks still need to get down there. They are handing out both SA's and Pace boxes, so make sure you specify which one you'd prefer. My Pace box looks a little dinged up but hopefully it will do what it needs to tonight!


----------



## thiruvil

I just called the Raleigh Office and they said they only have Scientific Atlantics HD boxes that came in yesterday but still don't have Pace boxes yet. Did you get a Pace box or Scientific Atlantic?


Thanks


----------



## Brian Grant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by thiruvil_
> *I just called the Raleigh Office and they said they only have Scientific Atlantics HD boxes that came in yesterday but still don't have Pace boxes yet. Did you get a Pace box or Scientific Atlantic?
> 
> 
> Thanks*



I picked up a Pace this morning and saw a gentleman at the window next to me also getting a Pace box. Perhaps they were really low on Pace stock and ran out this morning? I did have to ask for it since the woman at the window grabbed a SA initially. They still had at least one cabinet full of boxes when I left, although those may have been SA's.


----------



## sooke

So, has anyone with a Pace box tried the DVI output?


Sooke


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Brian Grant_
> *I picked up a Pace this morning and saw a gentleman at the window next to me also getting a Pace box. Perhaps they were really low on Pace stock and ran out this morning? I did have to ask for it since the woman at the window grabbed a SA initially. They still had at least one cabinet full of boxes when I left, although those may have been SA's.*




From the small world department, that was me standing beside you in line, Brian. No surprise that AVSers would be among the first on hand to grab their Pace boxes when the getting was good! Oddly, the box they gave me also appeared to be a bit dinged up, though there was one of those sticky cellophane window protectors on the front display...


There was a mini-run on HD boxes during the short time I was there. I was considering going there after work instead of before--glad I chose to go early, as my TV is being delivered tomorrow (fingers crossed, what with the recent weather and any havoc it may have wreaked on the delivery schedule) and I didn't want to be disappointed.


Can't wait to finally lay eyes on HD in my home, after more than 2 years of procrastination and working the wife acceptance factor!


----------



## Raleighwood




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *So, has anyone with a Pace box tried the DVI output?*



Sooke, I'll be trying it tomorrow. Gonna go get a DVI cable tomorrow before the TV arrives... Any suggestions on makes/models/local vendors? Man, those things are expensive for what they are... I'm told to get the higher-quality cable with better shielding, better conductivity, etc. Is the Monster DVI cable adequate, or should I look for something else? And also, aren't there 2 types of DVI cables? Which type should I get? Any advice is welcomed.


Thanks all,


Dan


----------



## sooke

I've read posts in the RPTV forum that you don't need the real expensive DVI cables (like Monster). Rationale is since it is digital you don't have to worry as much about signal degredation as analog (like Component).


Generally, don't buy longer than you need. I've read if they get too long you start to see "sparkles". I think 

I have a 1 meter Monster (which I bought before reading about them on AVSForum).


Some members have posted good results with DVI cables from PacificCable.com. They're cheaper than Monster by quite a lot.


Don't know of a local store that sells anything but Monster.


Sooke


----------



## aldamon

If the DVI port is ever enabled on the SA-3250HD, I'm going to use a DVI cable from Dell. They come with every Dell at work, so they had a ton laying around.


----------



## gwall

I'm new to this forum. It's good to see a few of you from Apex- the peak of good living.


I have the SA 3250HD box and have had no problems with it. Tested the Pace box for a few days and was dissatisfied. There seemed to be some glitches with the Pace boxes (some channels not coming in and unstable picture when there is an abundance of white displayed).


BTW for all of you interested in the DVI port on the 3250HD- got word from TWC that a mass software upgrade will take place within the next few months. It will most likely be March (at the latest?) when the DVI will be activated.


----------



## Brian Grant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *From the small world department, that was me standing beside you in line, Brian. No surprise that AVSers would be among the first on hand to grab their Pace boxes when the getting was good! Oddly, the box they gave me also appeared to be a bit dinged up, though there was one of those sticky cellophane window protectors on the front display...*



That's too funny! I called as soon as I read mbakman's post (actually within 30 seconds I think). The CSR I spoke to said I might want to hurry down there to get it. I'm glad I did now!


After getting everything hooked up and finding a HD channel with a couple of talking heads, my wife's first reaction was "There are some people who shouldn't be on HDTV!" The clarity improvement over SD is really quite impressive with a good source.


Raleighwood, once you get your box hooked up, please post if you have any issues with the guide. With the box set on PASS, anytime I access the guide on an HD channel the box basically locks up and requires unplugging to fix it. The guide works fine on all non-HD channels, however. Folks over in the HDTV hardware forum haven't seen this (other than a couple posts) so I assume I've just picked up a bum box. Since everything else is working I'll probably just wait a bit to swap it out.


I'm also going to try other resolution settings tonight and see if that helps (or hurts).


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gwall_
> *I'm new to this forum. It's good to see a few of you from Apex- the peak of good living.
> 
> 
> I have the SA 3250HD box and have had no problems with it. Tested the Pace box for a few days and was dissatisfied. There seemed to be some glitches with the Pace boxes (some channels not coming in and unstable picture when there is an abundance of white displayed).
> 
> 
> BTW for all of you interested in the DVI port on the 3250HD- got word from TWC that a mass software upgrade will take place within the next few months. It will most likely be March (at the latest?) when the DVI will be activated.*



The upgraded software is already in use in Charlotte and other parts of the country. This delay is frustrating!


----------



## gwall

It could be as early as February, however. I'll post here when it's active.


From what I hear, due to the size of the systems- the Charlotte and SC Divisions were the test markets for activating the DVI port.


----------



## KLebda




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Brian Grant_
> *...
> 
> Raleighwood, once you get your box hooked up, please post if you have any issues with the guide. With the box set on PASS, anytime I access the guide on an HD channel the box basically locks up and requires unplugging to fix it. The guide works fine on all non-HD channels, however. Folks over in the HDTV hardware forum haven't seen this (other than a couple posts) so I assume I've just picked up a bum box. Since everything else is working I'll probably just wait a bit to swap it out.
> 
> ...
> *



It's not just you. Saw a note of the same problem in anther thread. And I traded a 3250 in on the pace box last saturday, and had the guide lockup problems until wednesday. There was a message on the display that I cleared before I recognized what it was, but I think it said the box had been updated the previous night. I have had NO lockups since then.


However, I do have some compatibility problem between the box and my sony gwIII. Most of the time the dvi connection is a hassle, because the hdcp test fails. Have to re-boot to clear that. Gonna call twc as soon as I can get a chance during the day.


----------



## LazyTom

Tell us first impressions of DVI on 1080i programming. My component out is stunning, I would like to hear about what ever potential delta I might expect.

Thanks


----------



## gwall

For those of you in need of an HD box, visit a TWC payment center in Cary or Raleigh - both have boxes (SA and Pace)


Addresses;

Cary- 193 Highhouse Rd.

Raleigh - 2505 Atlantic Ave.


----------



## gwall

another tidbit-

HD DVRs (SA Explorer 8000) are being tested in smaller divisions like Green Bay and S. Carolina.

The Raleigh Division will have these available in the spring (March or April).


----------



## bmduncan

All,


Is there a consensus yet as to which is the preferred box here in the Triangle - Pace 550 or SA3250? Just got the 3250 at the Cary office as they were out of the Pace but a TWC supervisor called me to say they could deliver a Pace if I preffered. My display is a Sony GWIII LCD RPTV. I know the Pace DVI is activated and the SA3250 is not but I hear some shady things about using DVI with my TV. So far the component on 3250 looks nice w/o any tweaking...


Also, if you go to the Cary office try to deal with Tanya as she was great!


TIA,

Brian


----------



## swebsurf

Hi folks,


I picked up my box this past Wed. At first all seemed well with the exception of my On Demand movie channels. Called them and had to reboot. Didn't really fix it, but I was able to view Channels I wasn't subscribed to for a bit; not a bad trade off. I have since gotten that fixed. The next day I came home and turned everything on; no picture, but the sound was fine. A reboot resolved this problem. The latest problem is with the Guide. I can't get the Guide or the Info to display on my screen on the lower channels unless I pass a channel (seems arbitrary) where the Info happens to pop up; seems to work fine when accessing the movie channels.


As far as my DVI experience, I hooked up the DVI cable and disconnected the Component cables. Turned everything back on and got the message that my device was not HDCP compliant. BZZZT! Wrong answer: I have the Sony VPL-HS10 which is HDCP compliant. I haven't had a chance to read through this entire thread so has anyone heard of similar problems with the Pace box and DVI? The picture with Component is fantastic, but I'd still like to try the DVI 


thanks,


Scott


----------



## jmarkan

Scott,


I am having similar issues. I discussed this with Pace and they confirmed this to be an issue with some sets (I have the Sony kV34XBR910) due to timing issues. They said a firmware fix for this will be ready in a few weeks and should resolve the issue. For now, the best fix appears to be unplugging/replugging the DVI connector to reset it.


Another issue I think I finally got around is the inability to use the zoom feature due to the TWC remote not having a # key. Pace said the Universal Remote UR4-EXP will work (which TWC doesn't have.) After talking with about 6 TWC people claiming that they can't help, I finally found out that you need to request the AT8400 remote. I just got mine and am anxious to see if the zoom will now work.


Jay


----------



## Raleighwood

Greetings, Jay, Scott, and other Triangle-area TWC-over-DVI aspirants:


BIG disaster today on the TWC front. As noted in a previous post, I was also having the problem with the DVI cable connection and the Pace box reporting that it wasn't HDCP compliant. However, I discovered that by turning on the TV (Sony 34XBR910) and THEN the Pace box instead of leaving the Pace box on all the time, the DVI setup worked fine. The Super Bowl on WRAL HD last night over DVI with the Pace box was nothing short of stunning. My guests couldn't stop talking about how amazing it looked, particularly the promo montage of CBS HD programs at one commercial break. It was truly breathtaking, and I very rarely use such hyperbole.


However, being the perfectionist that so many of us are, I called a tech out today to iron out that "HDCP compliant" error message kink so that I could just leave the Pace box on and turn on the TV when needed without having to deal with the HDCP error message. It was working 95% perfectly, so why not iron out this last problem, I thought? I was at work when the tech arrived, but my wife was there to let him in, and I talked to him over the phone.


The tech said that the Pace boxes were lower quality than the Scientific Atlanta boxes, that he had had a Pace box in his home and had switched it back for an SA box, that I should let him do the same for me, that the DVI would work fine (danger Will Robinson), and that the image quality on the SA box would be better than the Pace box. Like a knuckle-dragging moron and against my better judgment, I allowed the tech to switch out the Pace for an SA box, hoping that he knew what he was talking about and that indeed the DVI would work without quirks, and that image quality would be even better as the tech claimed. BAD mistake on my part.


So I get home, and immediately notice the nice 5-foot rut in my lawn beside the driveway that the tech so considerately supplied. I head inside, and note that the DVI cable is connected to the Scientific Atlanta box, but so is a set of component cables. Not a good sign. Sure enough, the DVI on my 34XBR910 (Video 7) is not receiving a signal, the lower SD channels look like @#%@# over component, and HD channels don't look anywhere near as good as they did over DVI (no big surprise).


Further, there's grey pillarboxes on the sides of 4:3 content in normal mode instead of the Pace's less intrusive black pillarboxes, AND the wide modes of the TV have been magically disabled in favor of the SA box's wide and zoom modes! My spouse was already happy using the 910's wide zoom mode for 4:3, and now she can't access it--they're greyed out and inaccessible in the 910's menu. She (and I) are NOT HAPPY about this at all.


The first guy at TWC I talk to by phone tonight tells me that the fact that the DVI connection worked at all on the Pace box was a "fluke", and that NO HD boxes in the TWC network are supposed to support DVI until a large-scale software upgrade to their HD boxes at the end of March. That was not what I wanted to hear. Of course, I asked for my "fluke" Pace box back, but no dice. "So there's nothing that can be done about this?!?", I ask incredulously. "Uh, no." Freaking great.


After that, I notice that I was left no documentation for the SA box either. Thoroughly infuriated now, I call back and talk to a 2nd guy who welcomes me to either come exchange the box, or he'll send out another tech later this week to do it. I'm ripping out the SA box and will be down there tomorrow AM at opening to exchange it for another hopefully equally "flukey" Pace box.


So, moral of the story--if you've got a Pace box that has the HDCP compliance error message issue with a DVI connection, do what I did before, and turn your display on before powering up the Pace box--doing that, you should be fine, or at least that was my experience. Under no circumstances let TWC lead you to believe that the SA box will be a better option.


Thanks for reading all this.


Quite irate,
























Dan


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *Greetings, Jay, Scott, and other Triangle-area TWC-over-DVI aspirants:
> 
> 
> So, moral of the story--if you've got a Pace box that has the HDCP compliance error message issue with a DVI connection, do what I did before, and turn your display on before powering up the Pace box--doing that, you should be fine, or at least that was my experience. Under no circumstances let TWC lead you to believe that the SA box will be a better option.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading all this.
> 
> 
> Quite irate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan*



Dan,


As one of the TWC-over-DVI aspirants, I appreciate your report. Sorry you had such a painful experience with TWC but hopefully your reporting can save a group of us the same hassle. Will be going to TWC in the next day or so and will definitely not be talked out of the Pace box. If it works as advertised I will be lookng for an cost effective DVI switch so that I can have DVI for both the Samsung DVD and TWC connections.


Thanks again, sorry you had such a PIA day with TWC.

Bob


----------



## keefer37

Is the Smith Center not Wired for HD or something? I see the 3/6 Carolina at Duke game will be in HD, but this coming Thursday night's matchup is not. I've yet to see any game from UNC in HD. Is there a technical reason why?


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *Greetings, Jay, Scott, and other Triangle-area TWC-over-DVI aspirants:
> 
> 
> BIG disaster today on the TWC front. As noted in a previous post, I was also having the problem with the DVI cable connection and the Pace box reporting that it wasn't HDCP compliant. However, I discovered that by turning on the TV (Sony 34XBR910) and THEN the Pace box instead of leaving the Pace box on all the time, the DVI setup worked fine. The Super Bowl on WRAL HD last night over DVI with the Pace box was nothing short of stunning. My guests couldn't stop talking about how amazing it looked, particularly the promo montage of CBS HD programs at one commercial break. It was truly breathtaking, and I very rarely use such hyperbole.
> 
> 
> Dan*



Dan,


Sorry to hear about your TWC misfortunes.... I've had a few big ones myself lately and can relate including a tech (actually a subcontractor) that showed up 2 hours past the window last week and quickly left without checking anything out... he even left the analog block installed.


I too have the Sony KV34xBR910 and was also extremely impressed by the Super Bowl! Thanks for the tip on the DVI trick, I will try it out tonight... sounds a lot easier than replugging it each time. I am trying to do an assessment to see how much improvement i get with DVI over Component and can't say I notice much difference yet. Additionally, I'm trying to evaluate a Monster DVI compared to a generic cheapy DVI and a Monster Component with a cheapie (TWC supplied) component. I will see if the Avia DVD will lead me to any clear winners.


My new AT8400 TWC remote now has the # button and for the first time can take advantage of the Pace zoom feature..... nice! It just amazes me that I had to work so hard with TWC to get it.


Even with a couple quirks, I really like the Pace and cannot imagine that the SA would be a better box. The only benefit I see on the SA over the Pace is that it has an RF output if that is the least bit important to anyone.


Jay


----------



## Lee L

As far as the UNC Duke stuff goes, I have not checked but will venture a guess that the Game this Thursday, 2-5, is a regional Raycom/JP sports game and the MArch game is either an ESPN game or a national CBS production.


----------



## keefer37

The March game is definitely ESPN HD. I hadn't checked on Thursday's game either, but TarHeelBlue.com lists it as RJ/ESPN2, so yeah it is a local feed this week.


But I was just wondering why there haven't been any HD games ever at the Smith center as far as I'm aware of.


----------



## swebsurf

Dan,


I tried your suggestion and it worked! I'll follow your other advice and not request a new box, although the Guide/Info glitch is a bit annoying.


thanks,


Scott


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by swebsurf_
> *Dan,
> 
> 
> I tried your suggestion and it worked! I'll follow your other advice and not request a new box, although the Guide/Info glitch is a bit annoying.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott*



Scott,


I too had the annoying issue with the Guide button. TWC swapped out the Pace with another Pace unit and it solved the issue. It sounds like you also have a faulty box and need to swap it out.


Jay


----------



## Chris001

jmarkan,


I've also been struggling to get a remote with the # key. I went to the Durham TWC office today and they claimed no AT8400s were available and that the UR3-EXP was the only remote offered. Who do I need to speak to at TWC to get this straightened out?


Chris


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Chris001_
> *jmarkan,
> 
> 
> I've also been struggling to get a remote with the # key. I went to the Durham TWC office today and they claimed no AT8400s were available and that the UR3-EXP was the only remote offered. Who do I need to speak to at TWC to get this straightened out?
> 
> 
> Chris*



Chris,


It amazes me how TWC makes things so difficult. I picked mine up yesterday at the kiosk at Southpoint Mall and they seemed to have a bunch there. This is the remote made for the DVR and I seriously question that they don't have abundant stock in all offices as they told me that I could go to any office to get one, I just happened to go to Southpoint. I don't know who I talked to specifically but it took me about 6 attempts of talking with TWC before getting anywhere. What i did though was arm myself with knowledge by reading the Pace manual from their website (pacemicro) and personally talking with Pace support folks. Pace suggested using the universal Remote UR4-EXP remote which TWC unfortunately does not carry. On my last call yesterday to TWC, I told them the exact model I wanted (UR4-EXP), that Pace recommended this to get their product to work right, and referenced the last 2 pages of the Pace manual. Perhaps because I seemed determined or knowlegable about what i was asking for they finally relented and said that the other remote they have AT8400 that is used for their DVR customers also has the # sign and would work. It does amaze me that not one person in about 10 I talked to at TWC seems to know anything about the Pace box.... two techs even argued that various features didn't exist. I know it's a new box for them but they really need to be better educated so they can adequately provide support and the right equipment to use with their products.


Jay


----------



## Raleighwood

Greetings, all:


I'm happy I was able to help others with my workaround for the HDCP compliance issue on the Pace box, and I'm also really pleased by the amount of interaction going on in this thread RE: these TWC issues.


I hope someone with some clout at the local TWC unit will take it upon themselves to monitor this thread and to assist us however they can, if only by PM'ing users with recommended people to call, etc. I will say that I came home from work tonight to find that I had received a PM from a tech at PaceMicro who was reading this thread today and who wanted to get in touch to talk over these issues!! VERY impressive indeed!!!










Anyway, here's what happened today. I had been told last night to come to the Atlantic Ave. office first thing this AM with the SA box, where I would be able to exchange it for a Pace box. Well, I walk into the Atlantic office this AM at 5 after 8, and the woman behind the window apologetically drops the bombshell that the guy on the phone last night was clue-free, and that the Atlantic Ave. office was OUT of Pace boxes, and would not have any more until at least the end of this month. The woman behind the window called other offices in the area, each of which reported being out of Pace boxes as well.










I explained that I had been assured that there would be a Pace box there this AM, and if not, could the person at the window please try to contact the tech who had been at my house yesterday and who presumably could still locate the Pace box he had replaced. A few more calls were made, and the subcontractor supervisor of the techs told her to tell me that indeed they would be able to make another house call and deliver said box sometime this week.


To their credit, the woman at the window was very helpful and kind, and made at least 5 or 6 calls on my behalf. The tech supervisor asked her to apologize to me for the inconvenience, and offered to schedule the visit at any time that would be convenient for me. The tech (supervisor?) named Bob that my wife talked to this PM was also apparently a nice and helpful guy. Well done, TWC!


Late update: I got a call from the tech who was supposed to come switch out the box, and alas, the only other tech he could find in the area with a Pace box is in Durham, and that guy won't get in to Raleigh until at least 10 this evening. Keeping in mind the golden rule, I told him to hold off until tomorrow. Sigh.... Thanks to your input, I asked him to bring along an AT8400 remote with him so we can see what happens with the Pace box. He thought it was only compatible with the SA boxes.


Keefer, still love that sig of yours. Though I have no idea what it requires, I wouldn't be surprised if the Dean Dome is simply lacking the infrastructure for HD broadcasting. I hate to say it, but the DD has a number of significant shortcomings that will require addressing sometime in the next few years if we Tarheel faithful intend for it to continue to be a viable ACC-caliber venue, particularly in the areas of luxury suites, advanced signage, and media accommodations.


ESPN HD is 720p, isn't it? IMHO, there was simply no comparison between the ABC HD presentation of the last round of the Phoenix Open golf tournament on Sunday and the Super Bowl--to my eyes, CBS's 1080i simply blew away ABC's 720p, at least on my set and on those broadcasts. Granted, I'm sure CBS had their very best hardware and staff on hand for the Super Bowl. I'll be happy to see ESPN HD in our TWC lineup soon, but I do hope that ABC/ESPN/etc. decide to standardize on 1080i at some point.


Jay, how does the zoom feature on the Pace box differ from the zoom mode on the 910? I sure hope this new Pace box brings back my "wide" and "wide zoom" modes which were greyed out by the SA box. RE: your DVI cable comparison, I was using the supplied component cables with the SA box last night, and that combination vs. my M-Series Monster DVI cable was simply no contest. Sure, I expected there to be a difference between component and DVI, but this was quite a larger difference than I expected. I actually eventually just quit watching the SA/component combo last night because it was so frustrating, in comparison with the previous Pace/DVI setup which I had moronically allowed to be dismantled on Monday.


Thanks again for reading all this stuff, and thanks to everyone for their contributions to this great forum!


Tomorrow's another day,


Dan


----------



## Chris001

Thanks, Jay! The Southpoint TWC kiosk was the answer. The man who works there said several people have been by asking for the AT8400.


Chris


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *
> 
> Keefer, still love that sig of yours. Though I have no idea what it requires, I wouldn't be surprised if the Dean Dome is simply lacking the infrastructure for HD broadcasting. I hate to say it, but the DD has a number of significant shortcomings that will require addressing sometime in the next few years if we Tarheel faithful intend for it to continue to be a viable ACC-caliber venue, particularly in the areas of luxury suites, advanced signage, and media accommodations.*



Dan, thanks on the sig.







Sorry about your mishaps with TW Cable's HD boxes, but I have nothing to add.. using DirecTV here, though I do keep an eye on the TW stuff as my parents have a SA HD box from them. Once the demand settles down, I'll have them swap it out for one with active DVI on it.


As for the Heels, my fear is exactly the things you expressed, though I don't think other ACC venues have us beat out by much. Dook certainly doesn't, though they obviously have the ability to produce HD. I can't believe the Smith center doesn't or wouldn't be able to get the fiber up and running.


But then I think back to my days at the dorm when the Internet was installed in visible troughs down the hallway... so maybe the Smith Center is as low tech.


----------



## Lee L

I did go back and check and the Thursday night game is a regional broadcast by Raycom/JP Sports, they just discovered stereo a couple of years ago and are not doing any HD broadcasts. The March UNC-Duke game is a Saturday game on ESPN, hence the HD broadcast.


My guess is that they will just have to run whatever cable then need to run at Cameron whcih should be a little easier given the size and design of the place does not leave too many places to put a camera anyway.


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Raleighwood_
> *Greetings, all:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay, how does the zoom feature on the Pace box differ from the zoom mode on the 910? I sure hope this new Pace box brings back my "wide" and "wide zoom" modes which were greyed out by the SA box. RE: your DVI cable comparison, I was using the supplied component cables with the SA box last night, and that combination vs. my M-Series Monster DVI cable was simply no contest. Sure, I expected there to be a difference between component and DVI, but this was quite a larger difference than I expected. I actually eventually just quit watching the SA/component combo last night because it was so frustrating, in comparison with the previous Pace/DVI setup which I had moronically allowed to be dismantled on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan*



Dan,


Thanks for the tip on syncing the DVI with the Sony 910... it works great!

Regarding the zoom feature on the Pace, it does pretty much emulate the Sony 910 zoom. The normal setting is 'Normal". when the # key is pressed it goes into "Stretch" mode thus filling the 16*9 screen with a 4*3 image. Pressing it again it goes to "zoom" mode blowing up the whole image (I only use the "stretch mode" which is like the wide zoom on the 910.)


In my testing thus far, I will definately say I notice an improvement with DVI over component, but I wouldn't consider it drastic. Unfortunately, my DVD player with Avia disk cannot test the DVI port and I can only rely on HDTV programming so the test is not scientific. I can't say I can tell a difference though between the $100 Monster DVI and a cheapie DVI as they both look fantastic... I wish TWC had a high defination test pattern so I could test this more throughly. In short, I think the DVI connection is the way to go but not sure if buying expensive cables is worth it.


Jay


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkan_
> *but not sure if buying expensive cables is worth it.
> *



No, it's not. I've searched this board and HTF in the past, and a lot of people are using $10 - $15 DVI cables from Ebay with no problems. Digital is digital, but I'm sure this has been debated to death in other threads.


----------



## codecannon

I went to the High House Road office on monday - they told me the boxes they had were the Scientific Atlanta boxes had some problems, and that I should wait on new boxes. They also told me that the Pace boxes weren't available - now I see that they apparently received a shipment last week wednesday. The 1-886 number told me that they did receive a shipment but the lady at the window sternly denied it, saying she had been to the warehouse the past sat and that they only received the SA boxes. I have a new Toshiba 46H83 HDTV ws, anybody have problems with those and the TW SA boxes? The set has a DVI-D port, so that would be ideal. Does the SA box do 1080i ok? I've read that the first SA HD box distributed was a poor performer. What SA number should I try to get if the pace's aren't there, and does anybody know when more will come in?


Thanks.


--Codecannon


----------



## kenstr

Sorry this is way OT. I have been trying to get a billing problem fixed for the last 3 months (Durham TWC)- the CSR's at the 595-4twc have been no help at all. If anyone has a name of a customer service manager or accounting dept manager at the main morrisville office 573-7000 (I think it is the main office) - could you please pm me with details....


Thanks


----------



## bclinton23

I also have the Toshiba 46H83, looks great with the SA 3250 HD box. 1080i channels are beautiful -- I've only had the TV a month, so I'm still getting used to how great it looks. Even Fox's pseudo-HD (480p) doesn't look half bad. I went ahead & got the HD Suite (INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies), even though there's not that much on those channels just yet. At least they show NHL & NBA games occasionally. If TWC and Disney can get their act together and give us ESPN-HD, I'll be all set.


As for the TWC High House Rd office, I found them very helpful, especially Brenda.


Will try the DVI port at some point (after it is enabled), but I'm certainly not going to trade in my SA box that works just fine for a Pace box just to be able to use DVI. As I learned from Raleighwood, if it ain't broke....


----------



## bmduncan

I'm also using the sa3250 off a 2 way splitter on my Sony GWIII with no problems. I do prefer using my 8000 DVR for SD though and just use the 3250 for HD as it causes to much graininess for me on SD. Might try to get a Pace when they become available again so I can try DVI.


----------



## bmduncan

kenstr,


YGPM.


----------



## WildBill

"codecannon"

ROTFL

Ahhhhh. That's good. And true. Rock on Mike


----------



## Bama

The Goldsboro office has the new Pace STB, for those that want a Pace STB and are willing to make the drive.


----------



## swebsurf

Hi folks,


Just a quick update on an issue I posted about earlier. I stated that I was not able to see the Guide or Info when viewing the lower channels. I now know why. I had previously switched the resolution and aspect ratio on the HD cable box to 1080i and 16:9 respectively for viewing on an HD projector. The next time I watched on our non-HD 27" TV, the Guide and Info graphics were gone. Well I finally read all the way through page 16 of the Pace DC550P manual which states that "Unless you set the resolution to 480i, there will be no graphics (menus, program guide, etc.) at VIDEO OUT and S-VIDEO OUT." While viewing the TV I switched the settings back and the Guides were back.


Moral of the story: RTFM 


Scott


----------



## codecannon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *"codecannon"
> 
> ROTFL
> 
> Ahhhhh. That's good. And true. Rock on Mike*



Been using that handle for about 15 years


----------



## codecannon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bclinton23_
> *I also have the Toshiba 46H83, looks great with the SA 3250 HD box. 1080i channels are beautiful -- I've only had the TV a month, so I'm still getting used to how great it looks. Even Fox's pseudo-HD (480p) doesn't look half bad. I went ahead & got the HD Suite (INHD, INHD2, HDNet, HDNet Movies), even though there's not that much on those channels just yet. At least they show NHL & NBA games occasionally. If TWC and Disney can get their act together and give us ESPN-HD, I'll be all set.
> 
> 
> As for the TWC High House Rd office, I found them very helpful, especially Brenda.
> 
> 
> Will try the DVI port at some point (after it is enabled), but I'm certainly not going to trade in my SA box that works just fine for a Pace box just to be able to use DVI. As I learned from Raleighwood, if it ain't broke....*



Thanks! I have my wife on the way - apparently there is a rush on these. The cary office only has a few left, they said they probably had more people in line at the moment then what they had left, so I sent her to the raleigh office - it is closer to her work. The CSR said they have alot of 3100 available, they received a shipment of them. Why is TWC shipping an older model? Is the only difference between the 3100 and the 3250 the resizing of the screen?


----------



## gwall

FYI

TWC is expecting additional HD boxes in payment centers and the field early next week- particularly SA3250 and Pace.


It seems that a lot of folks have switched out the SA3100 to pick up the 3250 or Pace. That is why there are a lot of 3100's available- the shipment you are referring to are most likely the extras in the warehouse.


----------



## daggerNC

TWC showed up on schedule!!! Monday morning. However, he only brought a new SA3250 instead of the Pace which his work order indicated (he said there were no Pace units available). At least this SA3250 is better than the refurb 3100 they originally put in ( menu's were out of focus, no aspect ratio controls for SD content, analog channels only output analog audio so digital audio connection would go dead when I dropped out of digital tier). I'm dissappointed I didn't get the Pace as they put my work order in 2 weeks ago and I see a number of people did get them on the 30th










Please pass on to me the contact numbers to ask tech questions into TWC as well as email address. I only have the general local and toll free TWC numbers to use. Thanks.


I noticed some people losing zoom features on their displays when hooked up to these HD boxes. Please note that if the HD box is configured to upconvert the SD channels to HD (1080i for example as the SA3100 does all the time) then the display device will sense this full HD signal and disable those features. The 3100 has no built in stretch/zoom features and so pillar-boxes 4:3 content and then upconverts that to 1080i output. Depending how you configure the SA3250 and Pace550 the same scenario could occur.


Some info on the WRAL D3 and D4 channels that were on when I first turned up service 1st week of January (channels 257 and 258) but are now not on menu. A cust svc rep from TWC said that it is controlled by WRAL - that they turn those channels on and off as they see fit. They said to expect them back on during March Madness. I want them on all the time due to the digital tier is much better quality than analog channel 3. Time to call WRAL everyone?


Speaking of, do most of you DVR owners notice even further PQ degradation when you record any of the analog channels? I wish we could have a PQ setting on the DVR for the analog recordings (here's an example of the need for an email address for me to submit this feature request). I assume they record the digital tier in the native transmitted bitstream (ie., no digital to analog back to digital conversions)??


It seems there are more positives for the Pace over the SA3250, though there are some who prefer the SA's. Anybody have the opportunity to do a side by side comparison? A feature I want on the Pace is the component pass through (ie., I can run my component cables from my DVD player into the Pace and pass through to the component output to my PJ. This will save me 1 set of component cables). Can anybody confirm the quality of this feature on the Pace boxes? Again I need your feedback to make the decision to trade in this SA for the Pace when the next shipment comes in.


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by daggerNC_
> 
> A feature I want on the Pace is the component pass through (ie., I can run my component cables from my DVD player into the Pace and pass through to the component output to my PJ. This will save me 1 set of component cables). Can anybody confirm the quality of this feature on the Pace boxes? Again I need your feedback to make the decision to trade in this SA for the Pace when the next shipment comes in.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> dagger [/b]



Dagger,


I do presently use the component pass-thru on the Pace and I think it looks excellent... I can't say i can tell any difference using this vs. running the DVD directly into the TV. I am using Monster Video3 DVI component cables but don't how much that factors in or not, but the Pace IMO does not appear to degradate the signal.


Jay


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by codecannon_
> *Is the only difference between the 3100 and the 3250 the resizing of the screen?*



I've had both. Noticed these differences:


1. 3100HD has no DVI output. 3250HD does (though currently not enabled).


2. 3100HD will not show current channel in the guide window (upper right) or have audio if that channel is HD. SA3250HD has no problems with this.


3. 3250HD will pillar box 4:3 content with grey bars (which some find distracting). 3100HD has black pillar boxing.


Sooke


----------



## Chris001

I don't get any pixelation or sound trouble watching DVDs, but the HD content on TWC (whether 1080i, 720p, or 480p) is vulnerable to frequent motion artifacts and broken up sound. I don't recall seeing any of this during the Superbowl but the prime time this week has been really obnoxious. I'm using the Pace 550 STB and a Sharp LCD connected via component cables. Is anybody else out there experiencing this?


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Chris001_
> *I don't get any pixelation or sound trouble watching DVDs, but the HD content on TWC (whether 1080i, 720p, or 480p) is vulnerable to frequent motion artifacts and broken up sound. I don't recall seeing any of this during the Superbowl but the prime time this week has been really obnoxious. I'm using the Pace 550 STB and a Sharp LCD connected via component cables. Is anybody else out there experiencing this?*



Chris,


I had this same issue initially on about half the HD channels. Because of many issues including the guide freezing on the screen, I got the original Pace swapped out and have not had the artifact issue since. I'm not sure if it had any bearing or not, but I also provided the Pace with a cable that was a much better signal off the original splitter coming into the house... it is also possible that the artifacts were because of a relatively weak signal and not a defective box.


Jay


----------



## Chris Sharp

Is anyone else having problems receiving NBC 17 OTA tonight. I can't get a signal. Everything else looks good. Could their tower be down? Watching grammy awards now...looks good


----------



## SteveFitz1

Chris,


I went out to watch Law and Order on Channel 17 OTA last night and got no signal either.


Steve


----------



## bmduncan

I've noticed on 3 different nights recently where the SD and HD signal was down. I'll file another complaint with my contact at NBC17.


----------



## bmduncan

Reply from NBC17 regarding recent issues:



> Quote:
> We had a distribution amp totally fail at our transmitter site last night, and I suspect the previous nights' outages were a result of it gradually failing. We have it bypassed right now, and will get it replaced ASAP. We can run without it with no problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks for making sure we knew about it, we really do appreciate it..


----------



## Chris Sharp

Thanks for the update bmduncan....


I tuned in around 10:30pm last night and all was well again.


Chris


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkan_
> *Chris,
> 
> 
> I had this same issue initially on about half the HD channels. Because of many issues including the guide freezing on the screen, I got the original Pace swapped out and have not had the artifact issue since. I'm not sure if it had any bearing or not, but I also provided the Pace with a cable that was a much better signal off the original splitter coming into the house... it is also possible that the artifacts were because of a relatively weak signal and not a defective box.
> 
> 
> Jay*



Update to above reply. I noticed last night while watching a couple HD channels that the pixelization artifact issue had reappeared and was really bad to the point of not being able to watch the stations. I boosted the incoming cable signal with an amp (about 15db I think) and the problem immediatelty went away on all channels and the picture was now solid. It now seems even more apparent to be that the biggest culprit of this condition is a lack of signal strength and not the Pace box itself...most likely the HD stations are a lot less tolerant of a weaker signal.


Jay


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkan_
> *Update to above reply. I noticed last night while watching a couple HD channels that the pixelization artifact issue had reappeared and was really bad to the point of not being able to watch the stations. I boosted the incoming cable signal with an amp (about 15db I think) and the problem immediatelty went away on all channels and the picture was now solid. It now seems even more apparent to be that the biggest culprit of this condition is a lack of signal strength and not the Pace box itself...most likely the HD stations are a lot less tolerant of a weaker signal.
> 
> 
> Jay*



Jay,

Where did you put the amp? Where the cable comes into your home, or just before your TV?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## daggerNC

Jay,


It would be interesting to see which box, the SA or Pace is more sensitive, ie., using the feed without the signal booster would the SA provide a more stable picture than the Pace or other way around? Anybody compare this aspect of the 2 boxes?


dagger


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *Jay,
> 
> Where did you put the amp? Where the cable comes into your home, or just before your TV?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob*



I put the amp in my wiring closet which is about 1/2 way between the cable entrance and the TV. If you have a choice, I'd get as close to the cable entrance as possible.


Jay


----------



## daggerNC

Called TWC in Cary today to ask a question about changing menu color schemes and while I had them on the line I asked about if they knew any info on next shipment of Pace boxes. She said they just got them - so I drove out to Cary and they did! Will install shortly.


Get them while they're hot,

dagger


----------



## daggerNC

OK, the Pace box is in, and........, RTFM is the first advice. After that, I was able to configure everything and I'm impressed. This box seems a little faster/more responsive than the SA3250 - tunes a little quicker, the menu on channel surfing displays faster. May be fooling myself, but the up-conversion of the analog channels seems better done with less artifacts than the SA.


I have a question for all with the Pace box. What setting for output do you use/prefer. 1080i or 720p or PASS? I have the Sony HS10 PJ and the scaler is pretty decent. In fact until I go DVI the unit upconverts any signal to its native 1366x768 resolution (and yes the HD channels look incredible at this resolution). I kind of like the idea of PASS as that lets the native resolution of the HD channels pass through with no conversion until it reaches the Sony - that should eliminate one conversion process and thus might improve the final PQ. However, channel changes take a little longer as the Sony has to resync on channel changes. The Pace box set to 1080i or 720p has to do the same as it needs to sync to the incoming cable signal so I be wrong on this. Anyway, what is the opinion/preference of Pace users: 720p, 1080i, or PASS?


I think I see a bug/difference than the manual. It says if PASS is selected than SD (480i) signals are converted to 420p. However, it doesn't - it sends 480i to the Sony. Is this correct (or could it only apply to an HDTV station that is transmitting 480i is converted to 480p)?


Cheers,

dagger


PS. I also made sure she gave me the AT8400 remote (# button allows for remote changing of the zoom/stretch/normal selection).


----------



## kenstr

Anyone know how to make the # key work with the 3250 - mine used to work but I re-booted the box to get the guide data to refresh and now when I press the # key the current mode comes up on the screen but it will not toggle anymore.


----------



## Daryl L

daggerNC,


I suggest leaving the Pace box on *Pass* and let your tv do the conversion. I'm pretty sure the tv does a better conversion job.


The manual must have a typo. In Pass 480i is output at 480i.


----------



## jbalfour

Hi all. I'm new to HDTV this week and I have a question.


I have just installed a Samsung TS360 DirecTV/OTA receiver. I have a Radio Shack antenna mounted in the attic pointed toward Clayton, NC. I live south of Mebane and Antennaweb.org says that I am about 47 miles from the towers. I can receive WRAL-DT, WNCN-DT, and WTVD-DT without a problem. With WRAZ-DT, I appear to receive no signal at all. I don't even get an occasional picture or pixelation. The signal meter on the TS360 is worthless.


Does anyone know of any reason why I could be receiving WRAL but not WRAZ?


I have searched the forums, and I am beginning to think I am the only one with HDTV in my area.


Thanks.


P.S. I have some trouble with WUNC which is only 11 miles away.


----------



## Scooper

That's kind of strange, since WRAL and WRAZ (And WLFL-DT and WRDC) are all on the same tower.


Your WUNC - you may need to get a rotor.


----------



## jbalfour




> Quote:
> That's kind of strange, since WRAL and WRAZ (And WLFL-DT and WRDC) are all on the same tower.



It is strange. I can't get WLFL either. I don't know about WRDC.


Are they all running at the same power?


----------



## Trip in VA

WUNC 893.2 kW (HD)

WRAL 1000 kW (HD)

WTVD 1000 kW (HD)

WNCN 525 kW (HD)

WLFL 9.2 kW-STA

WRDC 9.1 kW-STA

WRAY 95 kW-STA

WUVC 500 kW-STA (Can anyone receive this yet? They have an STA and I heard a report that it was on the air)

WRPX 180 kW

WRAZ 200 kW-STA (HD)

WFPX 1000 kW


WRAZ is at 1/5 the power of WRAL and may have something to do with it.


- Trip


----------



## WildBill

Anyone else get nasty breakups for the NBC Daytona HD via cable feed?


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

I was watching WNCN-DT NBC ststion over the air and about half way through the race I was getting nasty breakups and lost it altogether later on so had to finish watching in analog. The audio lip sync was way off also. The audio seened ok when the video broke up so not sure what the problem was.


Regards


Wayne


----------



## kevineck

Long time reader, first time poster.....


I've been getting my HD via TWC for awhile now and just recently purchased an accessDTV card to allow me to do some recording and play around with OTA reception. So far I'm just using the SilverSensor that came with the card and I've been playing around with positioning. Right now I've got it in the attic. WRAL comes in great and I get a pretty strong signal. I'm able to get FOX, NBC, and ABC as well, but not on a consistent basis. Friday I was pulling in ABC pretty well and today I'm not getting a very good signal without having moved the antenna. I tried playing around with positioning some, but no luck. I am pulling in Fox better today than before and having a hard time getting NBC. (I didn't expect to be able to get WB or UPN, but was surprised to actually pull in UPN for stretches of close to a minute without losing the signal) I think that multipath might be a factor in this as I'm seeing the signal meter jump all over the place on any of the stations except for WRAL. I'm planning to get a larger antenna to try out and am wondering if the 4221 will be sufficient, or if I should go ahead and get the 4228. (I'm guessing the answer is "you won't know until you try







) I plan to initially try to put the antenna in the attic of my two story house. I'm located in SE Durham (Southpoint mall area) and according to antennaweb am 27.4 miles from the towers.


Thanks!


Kevin


----------



## WildBill

Thanks Wayne.

I was seeing the same thing via HD-CABLE and while I could have hooked up OTA (still have the antenna wire ready to go) I thought this looked like an issue from either NBC at the track or the local NBC-17.

It got much worse about mid-way thru. I gave up and went out with the wife and kids.


----------



## jbalfour




> Quote:
> WRAZ is at 1/5 the power of WRAL and may have something to do with it.



Thanks Trip. Now I can just relax, since I know it is not on my end.


Does anyone know if they plan to up the power in the future?


----------



## daggerNC

Pace was very responsive to the email I sent. They also recommend running it in PASS mode if my display can handle all the different formats (it can and it's now set to PASS).


I also mentioned the screen blacked out while channel surfing thru SD to HD channels, and they are aware of it and have a fix that TWC should send out in near future.


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## swebsurf

Dagger,


When you set the Pace for PASS, is your image size much smaller than it would be for 1080i? I also have he HS10 and when I tried tonight (using Component, not DVI) the image with PASS was greatly reduced when the 1:1 setting was selected. It ended up looking best with the Pace set to 1080i. Might I be setting the HS10 up wrong?


thanks,


Scott


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by swebsurf_
> *Dagger,
> 
> 
> When you set the Pace for PASS, is your image size much smaller than it would be for 1080i? I also have he HS10 and when I tried tonight (using Component, not DVI) the image with PASS was greatly reduced when the 1:1 setting was selected. It ended up looking best with the Pace set to 1080i. Might I be setting the HS10 up wrong?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott*



I have exactly the same issue with the Pace set to Pass. My Sony KV34XBR910 works best with Pace set to 1080i. With Pace set to Pass, as long as I'm watching true 16*9 HD content everything is fine, but with all other content I can't fill the screen even in stretch mode. I've had my Pace set to 1080i instead and do not have any issues with this setting. Both component and DVI work the same in both these settings as well.


Jay


----------



## keefer37

Sorry if this is outdated.. been in the process of moving and setup my TV at the new place and DirecTV doesn't get installed there til Saturday. So I'm stuck with just OTA til then. Anyway, I turned on Fox 50 last night and they had the Canes game in HD... looked great. I know that 50 has been doing HDNet during the day, but when did they start doing primetime HD stuff?


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *Sorry if this is outdated.. been in the process of moving and setup my TV at the new place and DirecTV doesn't get installed there til Saturday. So I'm stuck with just OTA til then. Anyway, I turned on Fox 50 last night and they had the Canes game in HD... looked great. I know that 50 has been doing HDNet during the day, but when did they start doing primetime HD stuff?*



They've been doing Hurricanes games in HD since at least last year; they were one of the first things I saw when I got HD. No if only the games were worth watching most nights...


Erik


----------



## sooke

Can anyone recommend an ISF calibrator for my Samsung HLN467?


I called NOW A/V and they said they can do it but they have never done a DLP before. I was hoping to find someone with a little experience.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## jbalfour




> Quote:
> Can anyone recommend an ISF calibrator for my Samsung HLN467?



I haven't used them, but you could try Audio Advice on Glenwood Ave.


They sell DLP products, and I am pretty sure they do calibrations.


----------



## kenstr

Has anyone heard any updates on ESPN-HD ? I talked to a CSR last week and got the same old - still working on it...


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jbalfour_
> *I haven't used them, but you could try Audio Advice on Glenwood Ave.
> 
> 
> They sell DLP products, and I am pretty sure they do calibrations.*



Thanks jbalfour. I gave them a call and they don't calibrate products they don't sell.










He also said it wouldn't be worth my money anyways because my TV is not in a "light controlled environment". He said if I calibrated my greyscale my TV would suddenly be to dark for my living room.


Hhhmmm...


Sooke


----------



## jdt

Does anyone know if the Pace HD box supports zooming 4:3 source on a 4:3 HDTV?


I have Zenith 27" 4:3 HDTV and I want to use my cable box to watch shows that aren't always in 16:4 mode. Problem is that my TV shows the 4:3 image in a little box centered in the screen.


I was going to try and trade my SA3100 for a different model. Also I will need a second HD box soon, does anyone know the extra cost for a 2nd box?


John


----------



## gwall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kenstr_
> *Has anyone heard any updates on ESPN-HD ? I talked to a CSR last week and got the same old - still working on it...*



The TWC Corporate office is still in negotiations with ESPN.


Have you guys seen games on ESPN HD? My dad lives in GA and has Comcast. He noted that some of the games look kinda funky (SD upconvert and all 720p content). I see they're broadcasting some of the conference tournaments in March- nice.

I'm not so sure ESPN HD is the killer app just yet. Once they complete their new HD studios and have at least 75% of their programming in HD- then it'll be intriguing.


Picked up Pace box today- gonna give it another whirl.


----------



## daggerNC

Scott and Jay - I do not have that problem of a smaller picture centered on the screen. The HS10 is set to Full (ie., I'm using the unit's scaler for full resolution/anamorphic correction). I have the Pace set to PASS. Now, on SD channels I do get a smaller picture, but I use the zoom feature on the remote (AD8400?) (# key) and it then completely fills the screen and seems to remember the setting for that type of channel output. When I was playing with the initial setup and multiple HS10 configs combined with different Pace output configs I also saw the smaller box in the center output (looks similar to a Full Through 1:1 mode with lower resolution input) but I can't remember the exact combinations that caused it. Note that the SD channels are output in 480i as confirmed on the Sony's display mode parameters page and thus using Full mode it does the stretch thing whereby the picture is slightly distorted to fill the 16:9 screen. Note that I am also using the Component interface.


John - trade in that SA3100. It has no output scaling control and always outputs 1080i for all channels. The SA3250 and Pace 550 boxes let you configure what output you want to send. Also, some display units have specific inputs formats they can accept as well as lock out certain functions based on input received (for example, HS10 disables zoom control with 1080i via component). I haven't tried the zoom on a 4:3 display with the Pace, but I have a feeling that it would work (need the remote with # key or you I think there is a button on the faceplate that will work - but that's alot of work!).


And for all of you, just a reminder to check that the correct display aspect ratio value is set depending on what box you have.


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Can anyone recommend an ISF calibrator for my Samsung HLN467?
> 
> 
> I called NOW A/V and they said they can do it but they have never done a DLP before. I was hoping to find someone with a little experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Sooke,

Try going to http://www.imagingscience.com and searching for ISF-trained dealers in North Carolina; there are several. I've been meaning to call around, but haven't had time.


I'm interested in having my HLN507W calibrated as well. If I, or anyone, finds someone with experience with DLPs, let's post it here.


Thanks!

Bob


----------



## daggerNC

Played at bit with the input settings on the Pace and the mode settings on the HS10. I was able to get the smaller rectangular picture. It seemed to do this when I was on a SD channel and I rotated through the Pace output settings (wide to normal to stretch). What was interesting is that sometimes going back to wide would create the letterboxed like display, but it would only be temporary and would correct itself within a half a minute (usually on a major scene change). Turning the Pace box off and then back on also corrected it. I can't explain what's going on.


Sooke, as Bob pointed out try the ISF site for listings of calibrators. 2 guys I would recommend talking to is Tom Hoffman at Advanced Audio in Cary and Steve from Dr. Video or Raleigh. Both are experienced at DLP's. If you can't find anyone you can PM me as I have a Colorfacts system but have only done one DLP RPTV but at least my price would reflect my amature status.


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## sooke

Thanks guys. If I get one done I'll let you know the results.


Sooke


----------



## drewwho

First off, this is my first post, so please excuse me if I'm using the interface wrong.


We live in Cary, near the intersection of Cary Pkwy/NC54. We have a

Zenith Z32V37 with an integrated HD tuner. We also purchased a Radio Shack

15-880 amplified indoor antenna as an experiment.


According to antennaweb, we live 17 miles from the commercial stations,

and 21 miles from WUNC. With the above setup, WUNC is rock solid (which

is very good, as multiple PBS channels was the main HD selling point with

the wife!). The problem is that the commercial stations are all quite flaky.

The signal strength bounces all around, and the signal drops out for a few

seconds here and there. Basically unwatchable.


Here is my main question. I'm not much of a do-it-yourselfer, so I'm really

reluctant do go crawling around on my roof to install an antenna. I'm so lazy

that I'm not even eager to put an antenna in the attic and try to fish coax down

to my family room on the first floor. HOWEVER, the previous occupants of the

house left a DSS antenna and cabling behind. So there is coax leading to a DSS

antenna mounted to our back deck. Would an outdoor antenna improve reception

over an indoor antenna, if both were at roughly the same height? Is it more about

altitude, or getting outside the house?


The existing antenna mount is ~5' off the ground, and is on the west side of our

house. According to antennaweb, the commercial stations are at 129 degrees,

and PBS is at 290 degrees, so I'm afraid the antenna would be in the "shadow"

of our house from the perspective of the commercial stations.



Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

Drew,


An inexpensive outdoor antenna would gereatly improve your DTV reception. PM me and I can give you more details.


I live in Chatham County near Jordan Lake and get excellent reception of all the DTV stations.


----------



## rtp-resident




> Quote:
> I'm interested in having my HLN507W calibrated as well. If I, or anyone, finds someone with experience with DLPs, let's post it here.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob [/b]




Sooke and Bob:


I highly recommend Gregg Loewen of Lion A/V Consultants. He is quite simply one of the best in the business for ISF calibration and does extensive work on DLPs. I have been extremely pleased with his service. He is frequently mentioned on other boards in AVS.


The link to his website is listed below. While he is located in Maine, he travels quite frequently and in fact is traveling through NC/SC this month. Email him and you may be able to catch him. Pricing and service descriptions are on the website.


BTW - I do not own stock or have a vested interest in Lion. Gregg just provides great service for a reasonable price.


http://66.201.107.3/services.html 

http://66.201.107.3/mgreggloewen.html


----------



## deArgila

Any Tar Heel fans with ESPN-HD in the area willing hosting a couple fellow Carolina/HDTV fans for the dook game this Saturday because TWC sucks?

[email protected] 


PS - a six-pack (or two) of your favorite beer would be in order for anyone that volunteers.


----------



## keefer37

Sorry, I would, but already have a full house for hopefully a HD win for Carolina, deArgila. Sorry!


----------



## herrfish1

deArgila...I'm afraid that there isn't a big percentage of people in North Carolina who will be able to see the game on ESPN-HD since Time Warner and ESPN are still "in negotiations" concerning carriage. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones since I've got ESPN-HD through DIRECTV. Several months ago, I got tired of waiting on TWC (especially for ESPN-HD), and now I'm really glad I switched!


If I weren't about 3 hours away from Durham, you could just come on over and root for the 'Heels in HD with a family of fanatics! My 8-year-old daughter even dresses in her Carolina cheerleading outfit for the big games!


GO TARHEELS!!


----------



## WildBill

DANG....

I wish TWC and ESPN would agree already. I was so disappointed to learn the UNC-DUKE game was in HD and I couldn't see it. Then to see ESPN-HD advertise all their championship week games in HD and not have a chance to see them. aaarrrrrggggggg!!!!


Oh yeah,


GO DUKE!!!


----------



## keefer37

I've got a Samsung TS-160 DirecTV tuner and was just scrolling through the local channels and realized I've got Enterprise and Smallville right now listed as HD.


I thought our local Sinclair channels weren't HD. Is this guide data wrong? Looking at it, it doesn't look HD to me.


----------



## aldamon

DVI has been activated on the SA-3250HD in Durham. Also, they've FINALLY fixed the guide in S-Video. Yay! My first impressions of DVI were very good on my JVC RPTV. I'm using a Dell DVI cable I got from work.


Now, for ESPN-HD. Are you listening TWC?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *DVI has been activated on the SA-3250HD in Durham. Also, they've FINALLY fixed the guide in S-Video. Yay! My first impressions of DVI were very good on my JVC RPTV. I'm using a Dell DVI cable I got from work.
> 
> 
> Now, for ESPN-HD. Are you listening TWC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey, great news about the DVI activation. Did you have to force a re-boot, or did it just show up in the menu?


Now I have to decide whether to use my one DVI input for cable or DVD; I'm coming down on the side of using it for cable - seems I would get the most improvement by using DVI for HD. (not ready to spring for a DVI switcher yet - I figure they'll be coming out on receivers before too long).


----------



## aldamon

I didn't have to enable anything or reboot. When I came home yesterday, my box was off, which indicated to me a software update had occurred. Also, I've left my DVI cable hooked up for months because I knew once the port was enabled, the component jacks would no longer work with DVI attached. Sure enough, that was the case. Also, with DVI attached, I can no longer choose the output format (1080i, etc), which is fine because according to my manual, my TV doesn't touch a DVI signal. I think DVI looks better than component on the 3250. It's difficult to do an A/B comparison though. I'd have to pull the cable off the box and then switch inputs to compare. Then I'd have to make sure the service menu settings were the producing the same colors, brightness, contrast and grayscale. I'm just thankful the HDCP DVI port on my TV actually works







My wife is thankful for a guide in S-Video. I am too.


----------



## sooke

Anyone in Raleigh tried the DVI port lately? I'm at work right now so I can't.


aldamon,


Just curious, why do you use an S-video connection to your TV? Before the DVI was enabled, weren't you using component connection?


Sooke


----------



## sooke

Any other Raleigh TWC customers noticed that the guide has been totally wrong for the HD PBS station (202 ithink)?


Other channels seem to have correct guide info, but the PBS HD channel is never showing what the guide says it is.


Is there a way to fix this (like re-loading the guide info)?


Sooke


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> 
> aldamon,
> 
> 
> Just curious, why do you use an S-video connection to your TV? Before the DVI was enabled, weren't you using component connection?
> 
> 
> Sooke*



My TV can't stretch a component signal. My JVC TV's Panarama mode is far superior to the traditional stretch on the 3250. It blows up the middle a bit and stretches only the sides.


----------



## sooke

Well, if anyone is interested, I tried the DVI port on my SA3250HD box last night and it worked. So it looks like Raleigh customers have a working DVI port just like in Durham now.


It is hard to tell if there is a PQ improvement because of the time it takes to reconnect cables to switch between component and DVI.


I did notice that when using the DVI port, you can no longer choose your output format (ie 720p, 1080i). I wonder which one it uses? Maybe it just passes it through in the original format. I have no way of knowing.


Anyone notice any other changes with the new software update? I didn't find a way to get black sidebars instead of grey







But I didn't look real hard.


Sooke


----------



## Eidolon

I too have gotten the DVI working out of a 3250HD in Raleigh. I have not noticed any other firmware updates. Seems to me that PQ is improved, but it is hard to tell.


Watching the ACC tourney on TWC Channel 255 is interesting. Wide shots are a little blurry, but whenever there is a close up shot of a player or the coaches, the picture is extremely sharp. I chalk it up to poor Raycom production values. Last night during the basketball game I switched over to a Hurricanes game that was being broadcast in HD and the picture was truly stunning.


I had a number of people over last night to watch the basketball games and I think they were underwhelmed by the basketball PQ. When I switched over to the hockey game, I got some ooohs! and aaaahs!


Hopefully the production values for the NCAA basketball games will be equivalent to the Hurricanes HD broadcast.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I think my DVI is enabled in Apex. I had the DVI hooked up to my Panny L300 for months waiting to try it out. Yes I new about the lack of HDCP when I purchased. I came home the other night and my projector would not display a TWC picture. I spent and hour checking cables etc and was about to take the box in as being faulty when I found out about the upgrade. After I Unhooked the DVI cable from the 3250 the component outputs came back alive. I really think they should send a message out before they upgrade the software. I assume that the 3250 HD DVI port requires a HDCP compliant device to work? Very silly since I don't much COPY any video with my projector. I still have an excellent picture via component. Thanks


----------



## ENDContra

When WRAL broadcasts the Raycom games, which are of course standard def, all WRAL does is upconvert their standard def analog signal and air it on their HD channel. That along with how crappy Raycom video is, is why the games were less than impressive.


Oh yeah, and Im new here







. Just bought a Hitachi 51S500, got the Pace box from the Cary TWC office (thanks to this thread, I knew which box to ask for







). Now if WRAL would just reair the shows they preempt for basketball in HD, Id be happy







.



Also, is there any reason TWC doesnt carry Cinemax, Starz, or A&E HD? Any chance they will be added in the near future?


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *
> 
> Oh yeah, and Im new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just bought a Hitachi 51S500, got the Pace box from the Cary TWC office (thanks to this thread, I knew which box to ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Now if WRAL would just reair the shows they preempt for basketball in HD, Id be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there any reason TWC doesnt carry Cinemax, Starz, or A&E HD? Any chance they will be added in the near future?*



There is such a thing as A&E HD? Cool!


I sent an email to TWC last week asking for info on new HD channels as well as when the HD DVR would be available. No repsonse yet. I'll post anything interesting if I get it.


Can someone list the advantages of the Pace box over the 3250HD?


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## daggerNC

Hey guys - what email addresses to you use to contact TWC-Raleigh/Cary? I think I found one not on customer service/support pages but on the main info page.


Thanks,

dagger


----------



## LarryNC

There seems to be another "enhancement" with the 3250HD upgrade. The zoom/stretch/sidebar feature now works on HD channels. So if you had zoom turned on to stretch the SD channels it will also zoom the HD channel instead of passing through untouched. If you are watching a true HD widescreen broadcast you don't need any zooming or stretching so now you have to turn it off when you surf to a HD channel.


You folks with the DVI output working on the 3250, what happens with zoom and stretch settings as you switch from SD to HD channels?


I was perfectly happy with the way the 3250 was before the upgrade. Now there is one more step to deal with when switching between HD and SD channels.


How about you folks with the Pace box. How does zooming working when switching from SD to HD go? I suppose if you just use the pass through mode you can allow your TV to do all the zooming and it will zoom the SD channels and leave the HD channels alone.


thanks,


Larry


----------



## mikedaul

I'm currently trying to decide between twc and voom (I've got both for this month, but one goes come april). So far I'm leaning towards keeping voom - but as such I've got a couple of newbish questions... a) what's up with the unctv hd channel (4-2)? The voom program guide, zap2it and the unctv website all claim it's broadcasting all day, but for me it only comes on at 8:00pm, at which time 4-3 thru 4-5 cut off. Is this normal? b) I'm about 37 miles from most of the other digital towers and I live out in the woods in orange county. If I upgrade my antenna to the 80-mile version will I have any chance of getting those other OTA stations (I only get unctv right now with the stealth)?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## daggerNC

Larry,


I have the Pace 550 box and if I recall correctly the SD channels would stretch (if I selected that option while watching a SD channel) and the HD channels would display their native 16:9. What I'm trying to remember is how it worked when I tried it with the Pace upconverting all to either 1080i or 720p - I think it would pillar box the SD channels. I'm now running Pass Through and all works as I need: SD are stretched and HD are native.


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## Eidolon

LarryNC,


I can confirm that the HD stretching phenomena you write about is happening for me as well. Ive only had the HD box and TV for about two weeks so I didnt immediately recognize this as a "change" from the way the box handled HD stretching in the past. It is clearly a step back and quite annoying to have to go to that page on the menu and turn off stretching whenever you want to watch an HD strectched program. Id much rather the box just pass everything through untouched and let my TV handle the stretching. Anyone know how to do this?


Thanks . . .


----------



## sooke

It's not much, but here is the response I got from TWC on the HD DVR:



> Quote:
> 1. We have a rough timeline to launch the Explorer 8000HD in May/June. However,
> 
> no firm date has been released. Smaller Time Warner Cable Divisions have been testing
> 
> the 8000HD and are working out the software kinks.
> 
> 
> 2. From what we have heard, the SA 8000HD has a DVI output. We do not know if
> 
> this output will be activated once the boxes are available.
> 
> 
> Through a mass software upgrade on March 10th, we have activated the DVI outlet
> 
> on the SA 3250.



FWIW.


Sooke


----------



## Eidolon

Any word on pricing on the 8000HD?


----------



## daggerNC

Sooke - good info on the SA8000. I for one will wait a bit longer in order to get a cleaner operating machine.


What email address did you use to get the TWC response?


Cheers,

dagger


----------



## Bob Michael

Re: 3250HD and DVI output...


First, to my eyes the PQ over DVI is significantly improved over component (I'm feeding a Samsung HLN507W, so it's digital all the way). There's more detail, and much less banding. The component looks very good from this box; the DVI is better.


I've tried all the combinations of turning the TV on first, then the cable box, vice versa, switching inputs with cable box on and off, and I've never had a problem with the 3250HD syncing up with the TV. That's good.


I had one incident of audio out of synch wiht video; just changed channels and back it cleared up.


Also, it seems we do not have the latest SW. The setup procedue described here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=3250HD 


Does not seem to work at all. So if you letterbox SD material, you're still stuck with grey sidebars; I've found no way to change that. Also, I don't see any way to change the output options; everything looks like it's output in 1080i.


Well, nice to have the DVI. TWC did say they would be enabling DVI through a *series* of SW upgrades, so here's hoping they bring the setup capabilities online soon.


----------



## sooke

daggerNC,


I just went to their website and clicked on a contact link. I had to fill out a bunch of fields (for phone number, name, etc). Then I could type in my questions. So I guess it wasn't really email, but same effect.


Sooke


----------



## dwwall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Eidolon_
> *LarryNC,
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the HD stretching phenomena you write about is happening for me as well. Ive only had the HD box and TV for about two weeks so I didnt immediately recognize this as a "change" from the way the box handled HD stretching in the past. It is clearly a step back and quite annoying to have to go to that page on the menu and turn off stretching whenever you want to watch an HD strectched program. Id much rather the box just pass everything through untouched and let my TV handle the stretching. Anyone know how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks . . .*



It is doing the same for me as well. Has anyone contacted TWC yet to inquire if this is a bug or permanent change? If not, I will try to call tomorrow and find out. It is a pain to change back and forth. I did notice if I use my remote from my 8000 DVR, the '#' key will toggle through Zoom, stretch, or sidebar. However, my DVR is upstairs and my 3250HD downstairs. If they don't have a fix, then I'll have to trade in my 3250 remote for another DVR remote. Not sure if they will do that.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwwall_
> *If they don't have a fix, then I'll have to trade in my 3250 remote for another DVR remote. Not sure if they will do that.*



They will. I'm pretty sure people have been requesting that remote for the Pace box for similar reasons.


----------



## DavidVTHokie

I'm about to order a HD Projector - and so I want to go ahead and put a request in for a HD cable box from TWC in Cary. Here's what I don't know:


Is there more than one model that I may get? Is one preferred to another? Why?


How long does it take to get one? Are they still in short supply?


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DavidVTHokie_
> *I'm about to order a HD Projector - and so I want to go ahead and put a request in for a HD cable box from TWC in Cary. Here's what I don't know:
> 
> 
> Is there more than one model that I may get? Is one preferred to another? Why?
> 
> 
> How long does it take to get one? Are they still in short supply?*



I think getting them is really easy. My brother picked one up from TW at Southpoint two weeks ago w/o any wait. I'm thinking about trading my 3100 in on a 3250 actually, but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I can't use DVI easily (the HD box is connected to a pair of monitors) and I suspect my display devices do a better job of scaling anyway.


Erik


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *I think getting them is really easy. My brother picked one up from TW at Southpoint two weeks ago w/o any wait. I'm thinking about trading my 3100 in on a 3250 actually, but I'm not sure it's worth the hassle. I can't use DVI easily (the HD box is connected to a pair of monitors) and I suspect my display devices do a better job of scaling anyway.
> 
> 
> Erik*



I changed over from a 3100 to a 3250HD before I could use the DVI port, and I was glad. The 3250HD is much better - Current channel's programming appears in the little box when you're using the program guide (instead of the blasted promo channel) and the picture quality is better on HD, and much much better on SD.


I don't using scaling, so i can't comment on that. But I see no reason to hang onto the buggy 3100 when you can breeze by and swap it for a 3250.


Just my two cents!

Bob


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *I don't using scaling, so i can't comment on that. But I see no reason to hang onto the buggy 3100 when you can breeze by and swap it for a 3250.
> 
> 
> Bob*



So you set up your 3250 to output the program's native resolution over compnent? I'm guessing that gives 480i for the non HD stations and either 720p or 1080i for the HD content? This feature, and analog sound getting mapped to digital, are the big reasons to upgrade as far as I can tell.


Do you know what it outputs for the HD channels when they're showing SD content? I'd like to hear 480i so my plasma can scale it (though 480p may work; dunno if my set can stretch that but it ought to be able to)


Erik


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *So you set up your 3250 to output the program's native resolution over compnent? I'm guessing that gives 480i for the non HD stations and either 720p or 1080i for the HD content? This feature, and analog sound getting mapped to digital, are the big reasons to upgrade as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> Do you know what it outputs for the HD channels when they're showing SD content? I'd like to hear 480i so my plasma can scale it (though 480p may work; dunno if my set can stretch that but it ought to be able to)
> 
> 
> Erik*



Erik,

The 3250HD - at least with the software TWC is running today - does not output native *program* resolution. It upscales everything to one output resolution selected by you: 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i. So everything HD and SD comes out at the resolution you select. Higher SW versions, which I figure we'll get someday, offers a wider range of output options (like 480p for all SD, and either 720p or 1080i for HD).


Although my set is 720p native, I've set the 3250HD to output 1080i. Most HD programming is 1080i, and my TV seems to do a better job of converting to 720p than the 3250. Not a huge difference; pretty subtle.


----------



## pkscout

I did a quick search of this thread and saw in mid-February that NBC17 was having some problems with their HD stuff. I haven't been watching much HD on NBC because my signal strength wasn't so hot with the antenna in the attic.


Yesterday I moved the antenna to the roof and am now getting 82% for NBC (RF channel 55), but when I tune to 17.1 I get bumped to 17.2 and all I get is the SD signal. All my other HD channels are in the 80% - 95% range and come in fine.


Does anybody know what's going on? Is it just me, or is this a more global issue?


Thanks.


----------



## bagmouse7

I see the same problem with the stretch mode. If you tell it to stretch 4:3 content, it stretches all content (and true 16:9 HDTV material looks terrible).

So much for testing software before you deploy it...





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Eidolon_
> *LarryNC,
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the HD stretching phenomena you write about is happening for me as well. Ive only had the HD box and TV for about two weeks so I didnt immediately recognize this as a "change" from the way the box handled HD stretching in the past. It is clearly a step back and quite annoying to have to go to that page on the menu and turn off stretching whenever you want to watch an HD strectched program. Id much rather the box just pass everything through untouched and let my TV handle the stretching. Anyone know how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks . . .*


----------



## Eidolon

Anyone else getting a clicking/static noise on Time Warner's digital channels? I dont get the noise on the analog and it is not always there on digital. But it has been happening since yesterday.


Am I the only one?


----------



## sooke

Eidolon,


The only clicking noise I get is when I change channels. It is usuallly at a simple annoying level, but every now and then I'll change channels and get a really loud (perhaps speaker damaging?) click. I have the 3250. Can't remember if I had this problem with the 3100, but I don't think so. Never payed attention whether it happened on SD though. During just watching, no click.


pkscout,


Don't know about over the air but on TWC NBCHD has been dead all weekend. As some other poster once said about NBC, they can't seem to get their head out of their derrier to save their life when it comes to HD.


Anyone with TWC,


My guide for PBSHD has been completely inaccurate for a couple weeks. Most of the time now it even says "off air". But it is not off air thankfully. I just can't tell what the shows are about without watching for 10 minutes. Anyone else have this problem?


Thanks,



Sooke


----------



## LarryNC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Eidolon_
> *Anyone else getting a clicking/static noise on Time Warner's digital channels? I dont get the noise on the analog and it is not always there on digital. But it has been happening since yesterday.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one?*



My wife complained to me that there is a clicking sound on the Disney Channel but that is the only channel that is having a problem. I used a 3250HD.


Larry


----------



## Barritt

On some of the 2xx channels I get a white line at the top of my picture in both normal and stretch modes (but not zoom). I have a Samsung 507 and the Pace box, set on 720 and 16:9. I'm connected via DVI. (If I set it to pass through I get a violet line at the bottom and the white line at the top on normal channels such as channel 3 WRAL). Not all channels have this characteristic (eg 280 Discovery channel). It's pretty annoying - it's not a solid white line, and it "scrolls".


Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?


Barritt


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> My guide for PBSHD has been completely inaccurate for a couple weeks. Most of the time now it even says "off air". But it is not off air thankfully. I just can't tell what the shows are about without watching for 10 minutes. Anyone else have this problem?
> *



Totally hosed. The only way I've been able to see what they're showing is to tune the station.


Erik


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Barritt_
> *On some of the 2xx channels I get a white line at the top of my picture in both normal and stretch modes (but not zoom). I have a Samsung 507 and the Pace box, set on 720 and 16:9. I'm connected via DVI. (If I set it to pass through I get a violet line at the bottom and the white line at the top on normal channels such as channel 3 WRAL). Not all channels have this characteristic (eg 280 Discovery channel). It's pretty annoying - it's not a solid white line, and it "scrolls".
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Barritt*



Make sure the aspect ratio on your Samsung 507 is set to WideTV, not WidePC. Can't think of anything else.


Sooke


----------



## Jbach

PK - I see the same thing you do - whether you channel up from 17-0 or punch in channel 55 (both used to give 17-1), I get 17-2 and SD. Just to check the national feed, I went to 12-1, which was in HD, so this is an obvious local problem we hope 17 can fix soon.


----------



## dwwall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LarryNC_
> *My wife complained to me that there is a clicking sound on the Disney Channel but that is the only channel that is having a problem. I used a 3250HD.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Same thing on my 3250HD. However, on my 8000, it is fine. Another new "feature" of the software update week before last.


----------



## gwall

Not sure if this has been touched on- but with the recent upgrade to the 3250HD boxes, you can use your current remote control to toggle between zoom, stretch and sidebar. You don't necessarily need the DVR remote.


Press the bypass key and it does the trick. However, you can only change the aspect ratio on a non-hd channel.


----------



## bclinton23

Great tip on the bypass key; it's a lot easier than navigating through the settings. Would be nice if TWC would just fix their mistake, but this is a good workaround.


----------



## mbakman

Just called in TWC about this problem a few of you have noticed already. I believe about a month ago this started. If you have a Widescreen TV and watch your SD channels in stretch/zoom mode from the STB, when you switch to a HD channel it continues to strech/zoom the channel which wasn't the case when I first receive this STB.


Not sure how and why they made this change but it doesn't make sense. So I explained it to the TWC rep today and they finally acknowledged the problem. Hopefully we will see a fix soon.


Btw I haven't been checking this forum lately, is the DVI port working now on the 3250. Last I heard was it was going to be enabled pretty soon.


----------



## bagmouse7

Yes! The DVI port is working in Raleigh on the 3250.


----------



## pkscout

Does anyone know why it is WRAL is only showing the HD NCAA games on TWC Digital Cable?


I get a great OTA signal and elect not to pay TWC for any more than is necessary. It is very disappointing to have WRAL basically tell me I have to pay to get HD signals from them for the tournament. What's even worse is that they were showing the SD version of the Georgia Tech game last night on at least one of their sub channels (5.1) - and two I think (5.2 as well). But the HD version was only available on TWC. I'm hoping this pattern doesn't continue all the way to the finals.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I get a great OTA signal and elect not to pay TWC for any more than is necessary. It is very disappointing to have WRAL basically tell me I have to pay to get HD signals from them for the tournament. What's even worse is that they were showing the SD version of the Georgia Tech game last night on at least one of their sub channels (5.1) - and two I think (5.2 as well). But the HD version was only available on TWC. I'm hoping this pattern doesn't continue all the way to the finals.*



My understanding is that WRAL had to choose between showing a single 1080i broadcast or showing multiple SD broadcasts using the same bandwidth; there isn't enough bandwidth allocated to them to let them run 1080i and alll of the SD subchannels. They decided to use their over-the-air bandwidth to show multiple games in SD rather then the single HD one. There feed to TWC doesn't have the same bandwidth limits as over the air, so they could rebroadcast the full feed through cable.


I'm hardly an expert on this stuff though, so I may not have it exactly right.


Erik


----------



## deArgila

Yep, you're right. WRAL only has so much OTA bandwidth to go around - they can either show 1 HD game or multiple SD games.


Today was the first time they showed the HD game OTA - as there were no other games.


Last year, they actually multicast the SD games on WRAL digital and the HD games on WRAZ (fox). I guess they worked something out with TWC or didn't get the ok from WRAZ this year.


----------



## Eidolon

Today TWC showed the Georgia Tech/Kansas game in HD and then the Duke/Xavier game in SD. It was tough going back to SD after having watched the first game in HD. . . .


----------



## sooke

My TWC SA3250 cable box updated itself Sunday. Now I have no more clicks during channel changes. Can't find any other difference.


Maybe the clicks are gone for others who have complained on this board too.


FWIW.


Sooke


----------



## ENDContra

CBS only did the games in St. Louis in HD, hence why the second game today was in SD. Im also going to guess that they didnt put those HD games on WRAZ because there was also FOX programming and NASCAR in widescreen (yeah, not HD).


Just curious, does anyone else find the 11PM news promo on WRAL that runs during the 10PM shows completely annoying? (This is when they put the ad at the bottom of the screen and use the SD feed instead of the HD feed for about 30 seconds).


----------



## gwall

does anyone know if it's possible to connect both a dvi and component using the SA3250 - and switch back and forth to compare and contrast PQ?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gwall_
> *does anyone know if it's possible to connect both a dvi and component using the SA3250 - and switch back and forth to compare and contrast PQ?*



If you hook up a DVI cable to the 3250HD, the component outputs are disabled. So you can't switch back and forth very quickly at all!


----------



## mikedaul

Are there any folks out in the woods of orange county (like me) that are getting good OTA signals? If so, what kind of antenna are you using? With the stealth that came with voom I can only get the wunc stations (4.x) but I suspect that the fact the the installer used a diplexor and installed the antenna at the bottom of my roof might have something to do with it...


Thanks for any help!


----------



## keefer37

mikedaul, is it possible the antenna is pointed in the wrong direction to get the others? I'm in Durham and pointing it West (toward Chapel Hill) gets me WUNC, it has to point east to get all the other stations.


----------



## gwall

Just to give everyone a heads up- I've received word that TNT HD will launch mid-May on Time Warner Cable- in time for the NBA Western Conference Finals. It will be available with the digital hd package - like Discovery HD- no extra charge.


I'm guessing TNT will have select programming in HD while the bulk with be upconverted in the early going.


No new info on ESPN.


HD DVRs looking like a summer launch.


icontrol hd movies is on the horizon as well.


If you have specific questions, emailing TWC is the best bet (as opposed to calling). They responded in less than a day (actually within two hours) to my inquiry. I'm guessing the emails get routed according to topic - so I thought I would pass along.


----------



## bigmf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikedaul_
> *Are there any folks out in the woods of orange county (like me) that are getting good OTA signals? If so, what kind of antenna are you using? With the stealth that came with voom I can only get the wunc stations (4.x) but I suspect that the fact the the installer used a diplexor and installed the antenna at the bottom of my roof might have something to do with it...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!*



I am using the biggest radio shack antenna on an 8 foot pole on my chimney mount on top of my two story house about 5 mi. west of chapel hill. I have it pointed at the towers in Clayton and most of the time get all the locals on my samsung -151.I also have occasionally received wfmy in greensboro,but not lately. I usually get all of channels 4,5,11,17,22,28,30,40,and50. My antenna is about the biggest antenna people used to use for analog, but it works great for me on digital.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gwall_
> *It will be available with the digital hd package - like Discovery HD- no extra charge.
> *



OK, I'm thoroughly confused. Why have an "HD Suite" if you're not going to add to it? As it stands, there are more HD channels outside the HD Suite than inside!


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *OK, I'm thoroughly confused. Why have an "HD Suite" if you're not going to add to it? As it stands, there are more HD channels outside the HD Suite than inside!*



Sounds like a good problem to have










I hope they do the same with ESPN HD whenever it shows up.


----------



## mikedaul




> Quote:
> mikedaul, is it possible the antenna is pointed in the wrong direction to get the others? I'm in Durham and pointing it West (toward Chapel Hill) gets me WUNC, it has to point east to get all the other stations



Yeah, I imagine that's part of the problem too (the wunc tower is about 2 miles eastish from me, and the others are 37ish miles away to the west). Also, the antenna is at the bottom of the roof, so the whole roof is basically in the way of the other OTA stations. Ideally I'd like to use the existing stealth in conjunction with another antenna so I can continue to get pbs along with the other networks. Anybody know anything about doing something like that? Maybe I'll be forced into getting a rotator...


Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Scooper

Mikedaul - that is absolutely impossible - don't you mean WUNC is 2 miles WEST and everything else is 37 miles EAST of you ?


I wouldn't be surprised if you'll need to raise your antenna above the house or moved to clear the house to get them in reliably.


----------



## dwwall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *OK, I'm thoroughly confused. Why have an "HD Suite" if you're not going to add to it? As it stands, there are more HD channels outside the HD Suite than inside!*



From what I heard in the past, TWC's goal is that when they add a HD channel like Discovery HD and already have the SD Discovery channel, then the customer should not be charged anymore (ie HD Suite). They want to put it in the standard digital package. If it is a brand new channel (HDNET) that is not available otherwise, then it will be added to the HD Suite at a premium. That is why it is taking so long to get ESPN HD. TWC wants to put it in the standard digital package, however the price that ESPN wants would require them to put it in the HD Suite. Why should we pay extra to get the same programming but just in HD (sometimes)?


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwwall_
> *From what I heard in the past, TWC's goal is that when they add a HD channel like Discovery HD and already have the SD Discovery channel, then the customer should not be charged anymore (ie HD Suite). They want to put it in the standard digital package. If it is a brand new channel (HDNET) that is not available otherwise, then it will be added to the HD Suite at a premium. That is why it is taking so long to get ESPN HD. TWC wants to put it in the standard digital package, however the price that ESPN wants would require them to put it in the HD Suite. Why should we pay extra to get the same programming but just in HD (sometimes)?*



Discovery HD Theater is NOT an upconvert of Discovery. It shows different programming. It's a different channel. The fact that it's outside of the HD Suite makes no sense. If/when ESPN HD gets added it will NOT be free. I guarantee it. That will confuse things even more.


Digital Tier: ABC, CBS, NBC, "FOX", PBS, TNT and the oddball Discovery HD Theater


Premium: HBO, Showtime


HD Suite: HD Net, HD Net Movies, INHD, INHD2, ESPN HD


Oh, and since the digital tier is not a free option, NO ONE on TWC is getting HD programming for free. You're already being charged twice for the same programming. The HD Suite is just more money on top of that. Triple dipping so to speak.


----------



## gwall




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *Discovery HD Theater is NOT an upconvert of Discovery. It shows different programming. It's a different channel. The fact that it's outside of the HD Suite makes no sense. If/when ESPN HD gets added it will NOT be free. I guarantee it. That will confuse things even more.
> 
> 
> Digital Tier: ABC, CBS, NBC, "FOX", PBS, TNT and the oddball Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 
> Premium: HBO, Showtime
> 
> 
> HD Suite: HD Net, HD Net Movies, INHD, INHD2, ESPN HD
> 
> 
> Oh, and since the digital tier is not a free option, NO ONE on TWC is getting HD programming for free. You're already being charged twice for the same programming. The HD Suite is just more money on top of that. Triple dipping so to speak.*



Technically speaking, you're getting the broadcast HD channels (along with Discovery) on top of the standard digital programming - channels that you wouldn't get if you didn't have an hd box. With HD Suite, you're adding more on top of that-- more like a double dip than triple...


Adding TNT HD is a good thing- more HD is always good. I'm guessing the contract signed to carry the hd feed stipulated that there be no extra charge for it.


----------



## gillcup

TWC now has 3250HD boxes with firewire output!!! I called today and was pleasantly surprised that the CSR knew what I was talking about when I requested an HD box with firewire. He said they had just become available today. For those of us with D-VHS recorders this is a dream come true.


----------



## dwalton22

Anyone know if WRAL downgrades their OTA HD signal in comparison to what the send on TWC? I watched the Final Four games the other night on TWC and also recorded the OTA broadcast with my mythtv box. The picture looked fine on TWC but when I look at the OTA capture the picture gets kind of wavy/blurry whenever the camera has to pan in a hurry. An example is when the players go on a fast break and run across halfcourt the halfcourt line isn't exactly straight, its wavy...so is everything in the background (the crowd, etc).


I'm trying to figure out if this is the result of my mythtv setup or if this is just the result of WRAL saving some OTA bandwidth and sending a lower quality signal.


----------



## dwalton22

Ignore my post, it turns out the wavyness was due to an interlacing issue.


----------



## deArgila

Well, I finally gave TWC the boot. Got tired of waiting for ESPN-HD and an HD-DVR.


In a futile effort to keep me as a customer, they offered the following information - some of which may or may not be old news to you guys:


TNT-HD will be added "mid-may" - free of charge to current HD customers (same way Discovery HD is offered). This channel will feature select NBA playoff games in HD and will upconvert most everything else.


ESPN-HD - still in negotiation. They mentioned something like a summer target launch - though that might have been the HD-DVR


HD-DVR - currently being tested in several small markets. They plan a full roll-out in the next couple months (possibly mid summer). No set dates.


----------



## ENDContra

So all TNT is planning to have in HD is NBA games? What a crock...seems if they are going to put together an HD channel, then they should air episodes of The X-Files, Law and Order, and whatever other shows were shot in HD in HD, as well as their original movies, non-original movies, and hopefully NASCAR in the fall. I hope youre wrong about the upconvert thing.


----------



## gwall

I read that TNT HD will feature a mix of HD content-- including NBA and NASCAR events, original movies/non-original. Other programming not in HD will be upconverted.


So shows like Law and Order and the like should be in HD.


----------



## bagmouse7

So now what are you going to do for your HDTV content?



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Well, I finally gave TWC the boot. Got tired of waiting for ESPN-HD and an HD-DVR.
> *


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bagmouse7_
> *So now what are you going to do for your HDTV content?*



I would assume he's going to DirecTV, like I did way back when.


----------



## splogue

I've been using an old SA 3100 for my Sony KP-53HS10 TV and a newer SA 3250 box for my Sony GWIII.


Yesterday, I swapped out the 3100 for a Pace HD box. I even got the elusive AT8400 remote with the # key for zoom modes.


I set the output to "pass" which is great because it lets the TV handle the incoming signals, line-doubling the standard channels, and "anamorphic squeezing" the high-def channels (this is a 4:3 set). I was switching back and forth between the s-video and component video inputs to accomplish this with the 3100, so the pass feature is great.


The problem comes when I tune to Fox channel 250, which I guess is 480p, rather than true high-def. When I do this, I get a yellow message on-screen: "This signal is not available" I can't tell whether the message is from the TV or the cable box, but I'm guessing it is the TV.


Does anyone know what might be causing this? The same input works fine for a progressive DVD player, so I don't understand what the problem is.


| Never mind, I figured it out. The TV apparently doesn't support 720p, and

| Fox must be upconverting their 480p signal to 720p. With the box set to

| "pass," the 720p signal is passed along, and the TV generates an error

| message. Too bad I can't set the box to upconvert only HD signals to

| 1080 -- it is apparently all or nothing.


Sean


----------



## splogue

Some interesting news. I emailed Time Warner and asked them about carrying HD versions of the WB, UPN, and Cinemax.


Here is their response:


------------------------

It is up to the local WB and UPN affiliates to broadcast in high definition. Both affiliates are owned by Sinclair Broadcasting - a company that owns many affiliates throughout the nation. They are currently not broadcasting in HD.


We may add Cinemax HD in the future, however there are a few other HD channels that we are trying to add first - ESPN HD being one of them. Negotiations are ongoing at our Corporate office.


We are adding TNT HD in mid-May. Also, be on the lookout for iCONTROL OD MOVIES this summer.

------------------------


Look, over there: ESPN HD. Always trying to distract me! I'm one of those few souls that has absolutely no interest in ESPN, though I'm well aware of the interest from others.


It is news to me that the local UPN and WB stations don't broadcast in HD. I just assumed they did, and had no way of knowing as neither of my HD TVs have HD tuners in them.


I'm also surprised that they haven't added HD Cinemax yet, and apparently aren't currently working on it. Aren't they owned by the same parent company as Time Warner?


Sean


----------



## Scooper

You need to do some reading of old stuff at AVS Forum about Sinclair and HDTV / 8vsb / COFDM...


Let's just say that I'm not too surprised that both of our Sinclair affiliates (22 and 28) are both doing LOW POWER (~9-10 KW) from their digital transmitters on the WRAL tower in Auburn. It also doesn't surprise me that they aren't doing HDTV either...


----------



## deArgila

Actually, for now - I'm using an antenna and a Samsung t-151 - so I'm getting my HD free. These are slow months for me as far as "cable" channels are concerned, so I'm happy to wait a few months, save some money, and then see what the game looks like between TWC and satellite come college football season.


----------



## bagmouse7

Does D*** or E**** actually carry the WRAL HD feed?

Thanks.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bagmouse7_
> *Does D*** or E**** actually carry the WRAL HD feed?
> 
> Thanks.*



Nope, right now you can only get the WRAL HD feed OTA or via Time Warner Cable.


----------



## LarryNC

In case you haven't noticed, it looks like TWC is offering one month free of HD Suite.

http://www.twcnc.com/digital_cable/hd_suite.htm 


They don't post any of the details like if you don't cancel at the end of the month they will charge you over and over and over again.


----------



## Daryl L

They also show that TNT-HD is coming soon at no extra cost to digital subscribers.


----------



## Erik Garci

I exchanged the 3100HD for a 3250HD today at the office in Durham. I asked for one with Firewire, but they told me that they don't have any with Firewire.


Do any TWC customers in the triangle have Firewire?


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Erik Garci_
> *I exchanged the 3100HD for a 3250HD today at the office in Durham. I asked for one with Firewire, but they told me that they don't have any with Firewire.
> 
> 
> Do any TWC customers in the triangle have Firewire?*



Erik,


I've asked for a firewire box and was told they aren't ready yet. If you read other posts in the hardware & HD recording forums, you'll see that TWC is giving out boxes with firewire in other locations. It seems we in the Triangle are doublely screwed; no firewire & no HD DVR. Other TWC locations have both. I suggest you escalate. Supposedly I'm on a waiting list to get one as soon as they are available. The FCC mandated cable companies have firewire by April 1st, 2004. I'm looking into escalating this to a higher (corporate) level and seeing if I can get some satisfaction.

Regards,


----------



## gillcup

I called today to get status on the firewire boxes and supposedly they are close to being able to release them. They need to get some kind of sign off from corporate. No guarantees but it sounds like it could be available in a few weeks.


----------



## ENDContra

Ok, Im going to show my cluelessness on this one topic...what benefits will I get with an HD cable box with firewire capabilities?


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Ok, Im going to show my cluelessness on this one topic...what benefits will I get with an HD cable box with firewire capabilities?*



Primarily the ability to timeshift and archive via a D-VHS recorder (i.e. JVC 30K, 40K...etc). The ability to archive gives firewire an edge over HD DVR (assuming you want to archive of course). Some HDTV's such as Mitsubishi use firewire instead of DVI for digital input. Finally, others use firewire to record to their PC hard drive, using their PC as an archival and playback device.

Regards,


----------



## jamieh1

I live in Washington NC 25 miles east of Greenville NC, about 100 miles east of Raliegh Durham. I installed a Channel Master 3020 antenna (60uhf miles). I pick up CBS, ABC, NBC,SAH, FOX from the RDU market, however I only recieve the signal from around 7pm till about 9:30am, during the daytime I cant recieve the signal, WRAL faids in and out all day. I heard that the sun could becausing this, anyone had any prior experience with this? During the night the signals are just as strong as the signals from the stations here in this market.

heres all the signals Im currently recieving...


Greenville Washington New Bern market

2(1-5) UNC COLUMBIA NC

7-1 NBC

9-1 CBS

19(1-5)UNC(JACKSONVILLE NC)

21 FOX SEPT 1 2004

24 FOX UNDER REVIEW

25(1-5)UNC

48-1 ABC

48-2 UPN (SD)


RDU MARKET

5(1-20) CBS

11(1-3) ABC

17(1-3) NBC

30-1 SAH

50(1-3) FOX


ROANOKE RAPIDS

47(1-5) PAX VERY LOW SIGNAL ONLY RECIEVED A FEW TIMES FAINTLY


----------



## Daryl L

jamielee,


Although your 100 miles from Raleigh, the transmitters are just outside of Clayton, east of Raleigh so your about 80 miles from the transmitters. Your Raleigh signal experience is normal at that distance. Signals are almost always better during early morning and evening times. I think its less to do with the Sun per say and more due to weather activity differences bewtween day and night time temp (guess that is partly the Suns fault







) and there being more airway interferences during the day time. Plus tropospheric ducting is better during night times.


I'm also about 80 miles south of the transmitters. I experience the same situation with Raleigh stations down here in Pembroke NC.


I actually got the stations below the other night on my new LG LST-3510A:

Greenville Washington New Bern market

2(1-5) UNC COLUMBIA NC

7-1 NBC

9-1 CBS

48-1

48-3


Never got those on my old Toshiba DST3000 except 9-1 a few times.


----------



## Bob Michael

Sorry, this isn't really HDTV-relevant (but I was watching an HDTV when I noticed it). But has anyone else noticed a terrible digital audio channel on Durham TWC's Turner Classic Movies? I mean, it's unlistenable - WAY too loud and severely distorted. Switch to analog and everything's OK.


I'm using both an SA3250HD and the PVR - same on both, only on TCM


----------



## Eidolon

Here is the response I received today from TW regarding the HD DVR and ESPN-HD rollouts. I haven't been following the threads closely enough to know whether any of this is new information.

----------------------------------




We anticipate releasing the SA Explorer 8000HD

(HD DVR) next month, however no concrete launch

date has been given. Continue to visit our website

for updates. Once more information is available,

we will send an email to those customers who have

inquired about HD DVRs. ESPN HD will be added to

HD SUITE once a contract is signed with the

network. Negotiations continue to take place at our

Corporate office in Stamford, CT to add this

channel to all Time Warner Cable systems. Since ESPN

HD is our number one requested channel, we are

anxious to launch it as soon as possible. If you

have further questions, please reply.


----------



## sooke

Anyone know if there has been some kind of firmware update to the SA3250 STB from Time Warner lately? Starting a few days ago, I'm getting a lot of pops and cracks sounds when using the STB. (When I use my DVD player everything is fine, so I don't think it is the TV). I probably get about 2-3 pops per minute. It is not periodic, instead it happens randomly.


Anyone else had any problems like this?


Oh, and channel doesn't matter. Happens on all of them.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## deArgila

Hey, guys - I'm getting VOOM installed today - anyone else around here subscribe?


I'll post my initial thoughts after the install ...


----------



## aldamon

Still no ESPNHD. Still no TNTHD.










INHD has shown me HD baseball. I want more!


----------



## deArgila

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.


The voom installer just left and that's all I can say. So much HD content that I don't even know what to do with.


I thought the voom "exclusives" would be a bunch of crap - but I'm really excited about them. I saw part of a soccer game on worldsportHD and it was incredible. Then I saw highlights - I about lost it. (Note - I'm a soccer fan).


I got voom mostly because of ESPN-HD without a contract - but WorldsportHD might be my new favorite channel.


The HDNews channel is also cool - all the sports highlights are in HD (that I saw).


My HDTV is finally off the starvation diet it was on for so long with TWC. I'll post more when I have the time to check all this stuff out!!!!


----------



## jeremiah75

Hey deArgila,


Good hear that you have Voom. I got the service about 2 weeks ago.


It's been great watching the Salt Lake City Winter Olympics on BravoHD. And yes, there is lots of HD content to watch.


Enjoy,


Jeremiah


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *I'll post more when I have the time to check all this stuff out!!!!*



Please do. Voom sounds like a great service.


----------



## daggerNC

Jeremiah and deArgila - some more quality comparisons between TWC and Voom would be appreciated. Also, number of other non-HD channels (eg., without DiscoveryKids it's a non-start in my household) and their quality. Any rain fade issues last weekend?


Thanks,

dagger


PS. Cost wise - +? -? or about the same??


----------



## jeremiah75

You can get a listing of channels from the Voom website.


The non-HD channels they don't have that I would like to see are SciFi, HGTV and Food Network.


The quality of the video and audio are great. After getting excited about HDTV, I was dissatisfied with the number of HD channels on TWC and DirecTV. Even the old moves on the Voom exclusive channels are kewl to watch.


I did notice service disruption last week during the hard rain at my house. I was not watching television when the rain started, but did turn on the television to see if I was still getting a signal. Once I saw that I had no signal from the Voom satellite, I changed to the local OTA HD channel. I did not check how long I couldn't get a satellite signal.


There are a few things I don't like, but am willing to give Voom time to change. The way the guide works is awkward. It always default back to channel 100 when you select it, regardless of what channel you are on. You can select to guide to display only current HD broadcasts. But it only shows a 30 minute time frame.


I also have a PVR connected to the Voom box, and the composite and s-video connections are active at the same time as the component and DVI outputs.


Jeremiah


----------



## deArgila

There hasn't been any rain since my install - so I can't really answer that question. On the voom forum, there have definitely been some complaints about that issue - however, in most cases, voom did a free exchange for a bigger dish (18" to 24") that seemed to solve the problem. If I have rain issues, that's definitely something I'll request.


The picture quality is phenomenal for HD - every bit as good as I was accustomed to on TWC. I think the SD channels on VOOM look noticeably better than they did on TWC (TNT, ESPN, etc).


I got Voom for the HD programming, so I'm not at all worried about SD channels like HGTV, SciFi or whatever - but I know they matter a lot to some people. Voom knows this and I'm sure they'll add anything that's glaring.


As far as cost - I'm sure it will vary by what you need. It's cheaper for me to Voom. $39.90 + $9.50 lease for 1 receiver. Digital cable for one receiver at TWC is $55.95. And with Voom, I get a TON more HD.


WorldsportHD, ESPN-HD, RaveHD, UltraHD, BravoHD, GalleryHD are the channels I'm most excited about that TWC doesn't have (probably in that order). Of course, there's DiscoveryHD, reports of TNT-HD when it comes out, and the locals - PBS, CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX.


If you're into premium channels (which I'm not really) - Voom is REALLY the way to go. With HBOHD (east and west), ShowtimeHD (E&W), CinemaxHD (E&W), StarzHD, EncoreHD, TMC-HD - that package is $79.90/mo. I'll stron gly consider it when they release their HD-DVR.


Speaking of their HD-DVR, it's going to be out of control. 2 Satellite Tuners + 2 OTA tuners will allow you to record any two HD shows at a time. It will also work as a house-media-server, connecting to other receivers throughout the house (and you can watch any shows recorded on the hard drive on any remote receiver, plus schedule recordings from those locations, or start a show on one TV, pause it and finish watching it on a different one!!!!!!!). I can't wait!!!


And the best part is - just like TWC - no equipment to buy, no installation charges (promotion), and no contract.


----------



## aldamon

In our household, no HGTV = no Voom. My wife is an HGTV nut.


----------



## deArgila

Yeah, though depending how many TV's you have and whether you have roadrunner, etc - it might be worth to subscribe to TWC for the analog channels ($40 - to feed your other TV's and give you any SD channels you "have to have") + get Voom for your main TV.


Though I have a feeling that once you get Voom - the analog TWC channels won't get much play. And with the no contract, free installation, no purchase - it's a choice you can afford to make.


Not worth it? Just cancel it. That's my plan. So far - so VERY VERY good.


----------



## ENDContra

Well someone at WTVD firmly has their head buried in their a$$ today. Still no HD on the Flyers-Lightning game, even after I called.


Finally fixed 2:30 into the first...but really, should it be necessary for me to call?


----------



## aldamon

deArgila, do you have VOIP? We just switched to Vonage. I'm thinking this might be a problem with Voom.


----------



## deArgila

I do not have VoIP - but my voom receiver is not currently connected to a phone line anyway.


According to Voom, the phone line will be/is a requirement - but the installer said it wasn't - it just would make pay-per-view unavailable to me (which I was fine with).


----------



## ENDContra

Anyone else having a problem getting WNCN through TWC the past 2 days? There was nothing but black up on the digital channels yesterday but was coming in fine OTA. Today its still nothing. Is it fair to say this is an issue on TWCs end or is this NCNs problem?


----------



## SKIP2K

Digital TV magazine states that Turner Studios plans on launching TNT-HD

on May 17


----------



## jeremiah75

aldamon,

I have VoIP with Vonage and there is not a problem with my Voom satellite receivers connecting.


The OTA antenna should allow you to get most local channels, PBS being the exception. For anyone in RTP area, I don't think you would need TWC for locals, unless it is for some of the other analog channels. But like deArgila said, you will quickly begin to hate their video quality.


If there is a channel your household must have before switching to Voom. I would say keep a watch on the channel lineup.


----------



## keefer37

I just got VoIP with Vonage.. haven't been able to get the DirecTV TiVo receivers to connect with it yet. As I'm Googling, I'm seeing that's a common problem.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *aldamon,
> 
> I have VoIP with Vonage and there is not a problem with my Voom satellite receivers connecting.
> 
> 
> The OTA antenna should allow you to get most local channels, PBS being the exception. For anyone in RTP area, I don't think you would need TWC for locals, unless it is for some of the other analog channels. But like deArgila said, you will quickly begin to hate their video quality.
> 
> 
> If there is a channel your household must have before switching to Voom. I would say keep a watch on the channel lineup.*



Thanks for the post. It's very helpful. We just got a new security system hooked up to Vonage and it wouldn't work until I called Vonage and had them change the "packetization level to 10." *Keefer, you might want to try this.* If the security system works, then the satellite would probably work too.


I'll keep looking for HGTV. It would be a shame to lose INHD and HDNET because of the NBA, NHL and MLB coverage, but I've been reading that they may be forced to open up the INHD to satellite. That would be sweet. HDNET will probably never make it Voom because of the bickering owners







I _think_ we can live without iControl HBO, but we'll have to see.


----------



## mattdb

Can anyone pick up the off the air digital channels for UPN 28 or UNC?


My signal meter just go up and down and never locks. I have tried the move the antenna but nothing changes. Are they actually broadcasting something.


Matt


----------



## robnalex

I am not seeing any OTA NBC HD broadcasts with my newly installed DirecTiVo HR10-250, which replaces a Sony HD-100. On the Sony I would see programs such as 'The Tonight Show' and 'ER' in widescreen HD, though I do not remember the channel. On my HR10-250 I am receiving:


17-1 WNCNDT

17-1 NBC17

17-2 WNCNDT


While I seem to be getting a HD or digital signal from these stations, I'm not seeing any HD programing as I did on my previous receiver. What am I missing? Is there another OTA NBC station I should be trying to get?


I'm new to this forum, so forgive me if this has been covered elsewhere in this long thread.


EDIT: Mystery solved. 'Tonight Show' is not broadcasting in HD this week.


----------



## deArgila

I am currently using my Voom receiver for OTA, but I was using a Samsung T-151. I am able to receive (including subchannels)


5-1 - CBS/WRAL

11-1 - ABC

17-1 - NBC

22-1 - WB

28-1 - UPN (sometimes there are a lot of breakups, but it's been better with my voom receiver)

50-1 - FOX/WRAZ


4-1 - PBS comes in every once in a while - but that's expected because the tower is in a different location than where my antenna is pointed.


47-1 - PAX - same deal as PBS


I don't watch a lot of NBC, but what I have tuned in for recently has been in HD. 1


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *I am currently using my Voom receiver for OTA, but I was using a Samsung T-151. I am able to receive (including subchannels)
> 
> 
> 5-1 - CBS/WRAL
> 
> 11-1 - ABC
> 
> 17-1 - NBC
> 
> 22-1 - WB
> 
> 28-1 - UPN (sometimes there are a lot of breakups, but it's been better with my voom receiver)
> 
> 50-1 - FOX/WRAZ
> 
> 
> 4-1 - PBS comes in every once in a while - but that's expected because the tower is in a different location than where my antenna is pointed.
> 
> 
> 47-1 - PAX - same deal as PBS
> 
> 
> I don't watch a lot of NBC, but what I have tuned in for recently has been in HD. 1*



The only program I've checked is 'The Tonight Show'. Perhaps the station has stopped broadcasting that program in HD? I used to get it in HD on my Sony HD-100. We'll see what happens tonight with 'The West Wing' and tomorrow with "ER'.


----------



## deArgila

FYI - I just read in the main HDTV forum that the Tonight Show will not be in HD this week because it is being broadcast from Las Vegas.


That may explain why you haven't seen it in HD on NBC recently.


----------



## ENDContra

So you guys are getting NBC17HD and SD, right? Im still getting nothing except for some occasional breakup through TWC...is this a TWC problem or NBC17 problem?


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *FYI - I just read in the main HDTV forum that the Tonight Show will not be in HD this week because it is being broadcast from Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> That may explain why you haven't seen it in HD on NBC recently.*



That was it! Got a nice HD recording of 'West Wing' tonight. All is well.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *So you guys are getting NBC17HD and SD, right? Im still getting nothing except for some occasional breakup through TWC...is this a TWC problem or NBC17 problem?*



Evidently, it's a TWC problem. They've had issues with NBC17 for a while.


----------



## SKIP2K

twc-nc shows TNT-HD ready by May 21-June 2 for the NBA Western Conference Finals on TNT HD Ch. 281


----------



## billand20

I heard on 850 the buzz today that HDTV DVR's will be out soon for TWC. Anyone else heard of a time frame?


----------



## Lee L

So, anyone else enjoy that lovely SD showing of the Preakness from WNCN? I called over there and asked them what was going on at like 5:30 and they said that the network was not showing it in HD. Of course many people were able to see it in HD as they have reported as such in the Preakness thread in the Programming Forum.


We should start banding together to get them to run their station professionally. The programs are out there, I can't believe people will not just flip the switch so we can see them.


I usually call the 836-1717 number and then press one for breaking news. Then I ask to speak to someone in engineering.


----------



## deArgila

Yes, that was really lame. WNCN is HORRIBLE for HD - unrealiable most of the time.


I almost never watch NBC shows as a result.


----------



## Joxre

Anyone have problems with WRAZ (Fox 50) OTA transmission on Monday night? It seemed to be jumping all over the place. I have a new OTA install that I did on Saturday, but all other stations from that location come in fine (NBC, CBS, ABC, UPN, WB). I also know that Fox came in fine on Sunday.


Just wondering if there might have been something wrong with their signal before thinking it is my antenna.


Jox


----------



## ENDContra

I emailed WNCN after the fact...focused on the Preakness and also mentioned the reair of Frasier that was apparently shown in HD on NBC, just not in Raleigh. Heres the reply:



> Quote:
> It appears our HD receiver has an intermittent problem receiving the HD signal. We may lock it out until a replacement unit arrives, but no HD programming would be available while it is locked out. We're going to see what happens tonight during Las Vegas, and if it fails, we'll switch to the up converted signal for a few days.
> 
> 
> I checked the automation log, and found Miami did not insert the HD switch trigger for the Preakness, but the command was there for Frasier. If Frasier was not in HD, then that's when the receiver started failing. New York reported a rain fade during the Preakness, but it wasn't a very long event.



Regardless of that, Im still getting CRAP through TWC...I can only get the analog SD channel...the digital channels from NCN are not watchable. Its just constant digital breakup, sometimes just complete lack of signal. This has been going on for over a week. Apparently Im the only one having this problem, as no one else has reported similar problems.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *
> 
> Regardless of that, Im still getting CRAP through TWC...I can only get the analog SD channel...the digital channels from NCN are not watchable. Its just constant digital breakup, sometimes just complete lack of signal. This has been going on for over a week. Apparently Im the only one having this problem, as no one else has reported similar problems.*



Your not alone. Although I haven't experienced digital breakup yet. I have experienced no sound, out of sync sound, SD only, and no signal whatsoever.


Fortunately for me, the only NBC show I'm ever interested in is Jay Leno anyways.


Sooke


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The WNCN DT network receiver has developed an intermittent problem, and we have switched to up-convert our regular programming until a replacement arrives. We expect the replacement to arrive Wednesday 5/19. The problem appears to have begun Friday night, and has caused audio and video problems this past weekend. This only affects our main 17-1 and TWC 217 channels. I'll let you know when we replace the receiver here.


----------



## Lee L

Thank you very much for participating here. It is appreciated.


However, IMO, the issues at WNCN stretch beyond the recent issues with the HD encoder. In my experience, just about any special event is apt to be flagged incorrectly by the people in Miami, resulting in the SD feed going out instead of the HD. Also, there are other times that the HD feed does not get shown here, when it does in other areas. Is there anything that can be done such as writing letters, emails or calling people wth control over the Miami operation, that can possibly help the situation and convince the control center to make sure that the proper switching info is sent? I can imagine the issues that might come up with the Olympics based on the way other sporting events have been handled in the past.


Also, I would be happy to call Miami instead of the news line in Raleigh if I could just get the number for that center, that way the people who made the mistake can fix it, rather than the engineer on duty in Raleigh getting pulled off something to fix it.


Thanks


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The best and quickest way to get something resolved or let us know of an issue, is to use the engineering e-mail link on our website under 'about NBC17/contact us. I have an Engineer in the building 20 hours per day, (most days). We check e-mail frequently, so we can get right on it. When it comes to the wrong version airing, I send those emails each day to Miami with a stern 'what's up with this?' note. They have been doing better, but they still drop one now and then. They can't change it once it's loaded in the schedule, so we have to switch it manually here.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *The best and quickest way to get something resolved or let us know of an issue, is to use the engineering e-mail link on our website under 'about NBC17/contact us. I have an Engineer in the building 20 hours per day, (most days). We check e-mail frequently, so we can get right on it.*



That's good to know!! I'll definitely be using this from now on. Thanks.


----------



## ENDContra

Thanks for the help NBC17...its nice to know that there are people at the local stations that are aware of problems and are trying to resolve these issues. Please, if possible, make sure ahead of time that your buddies in Miami send you the HD signal of the Belmont...horse racing looks incredible in HD, and I know a lot of people will be disappointed to have to suffer with SD.


----------



## Daryl L

TWC-NC.com as of yesterday lists TNT-HD as Coming May 21st.


----------



## WildBill

So, anyone see TNT-HD yet?


----------



## deArgila

I have it!!! But on Voom, not TWC.


----------



## Rob!Todd

I'm seeing TNT-HD right now... Looks like the older content at least is stretched but I do like that everything, no matter what, including commercials is full 16x9. There are some HD commercials that I've seen so far, and the older content, while not looking bad, is certainly not HD quality (as expected). I'm anxious to see what the NBA game tonight looks like.


Rob


----------



## jeremiah75

Good to see that Voom has TNT-HD. I had hoped they would offer new HD channels close to the time that other providers offered them.


Would be great if Voom could get InHD and HDNet soon.


Jeremiah


----------



## deArgila

Rumor has it that Voom has contracts for 2 more HD channels. This would get them to their advertised "39 HD channels" - which their website claims they'll have by 6/1/04.


Most people think those two channels will be INHD and INHD2.


As far as HDNet and HDNet Movies, word is that it won't happen, as the owner of Voom and Mark Cuban have issues that they can't seem to get past.


IMO - who needs two channels of HDnet and HDNet Movie programming when you have 22 on Voom. (The Voom exclusives have a lot of the same content as those two HDNet channels).


Plus, with Voom, you get ESPN-HD, BravoHD+, tons more premium movie channels in HD - and still no contract, no equipment to buy, free installation (though that's supposed to change at the end of this month).


Voom is the place to be for HD.


Jeremiah - PS, channel 521. You might need to reboot your receiver and wait for the program info to download. I did.


----------



## jeremiah75

Thanks deArgilla,


If you want the most HD content possible, Voom is the service to have.


I didn't watch much HDNet Movies. But I do miss some of the content on HDNet.


You know how consumers are, they always want more.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *I didn't watch much HDNet Movies. But I do miss some of the content on HDNet.
> 
> 
> You know how consumers are, they always want more.*



For sure. You won't see me complain if they ever get their issues resolved


----------



## WildBill

hmmmm

I didn't have any sound on tnt-hd via TWC at 7:00 and still don't. I guess I am seeing the proper channel, it looks like law and order or something.

All the other channels are fine. cbs, nbc, abc, fox, disc-hd

fwiw - reception via a LST-3100A


----------



## jeremiah75

All I can say is that TNT-HD is looking great at the start of the game.


----------



## tarheel

Hi, new to the forum. I just got the HD Direct Tivo. I got a square shooter antenna from value electronics but having problems getting my OTA signals. Signal and sound break up constantly. Signal strength goes from 90 to 10 to 80 to 0 to 20..... in a matter of 10 seconds. I'm kinda a novice to this stuff and was looking for some advice - better antenna, certain kind of way to mount, etc. I'm pointing it in the direction antennaweb tells me to but actually tend to get a slightly better signal pointing in the opposite direction. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *I'm seeing TNT-HD right now... Looks like the older content at least is stretched but I do like that everything, no matter what, including commercials is full 16x9. There are some HD commercials that I've seen so far, and the older content, while not looking bad, is certainly not HD quality (as expected). I'm anxious to see what the NBA game tonight looks like.
> 
> 
> Rob*



I welcome TNT-HD, but wish they *wouldn't* stretch 4:3 material. We can make that decision for ourselves, and my TV doesn't require the use of stretch modes.


But the PQ does look pretty good on the newer stuff.


----------



## aldamon

I'm very pleased with TNT-HD. It's a very nice addition to TWC.


----------



## ENDContra

^ You must be kidding


A heads up....WRAL will be carrying the Presidential address tonight even though CBS is not, so the season finales of Yes, Dear and Still Standing will air tomorrow night at 7PM...and most likely, they WONT be in HD.


----------



## daggerNC

NBC17ENG - just want to say thankyou for participating in this forum!


----------



## ENDContra

Looks like NBC 17 HD has went to $hit again.


----------



## gillcup

SA 3250HD boxes with IEEE 1394 (firewire) output are now available (I have one). I am recording successfully except for Showtime HD which has no audio. This seems to be a problem at other locations as well. I received a note regarding HD DVR's also. Here is the response:


"We anticipate releasing HD DVRs in early June, however no concrete launch date has been given. We have pushed back the initial launch timeframe to June so we will have an ample supply of HD DVRs for the initial rollout."


----------



## sooke

Excellent news about the HD DVR gillcup. I can't wait!


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> 
> "We anticipate releasing HD DVRs in early June, however no concrete launch date has been given. We have pushed back the initial launch timeframe to June so we will have an ample supply of HD DVRs for the initial rollout." [/b]




I just signed up for TWC this past week and I got the same response from about 4 different people. They're really good at the party line. I also asked what the fee would be to rent the box, and they seemed to indicate it would be the same as the SD PVR, $6.95, but no one really seemed to know for sure.


----------



## mikedaul

I'm out in the woods chapel hill and just got my ota equipment setup this weekend. I can pull in the digital versions of PBS, NBC, ABS, CBS and FOX fine, but I'm only getting around 40% (and no picture) for UPN and WB. They are all supposedly at the same antenna farm, yet UPN and WB are listed as blue on antennaweb for me while the others are red. Are these 2 stations broadcasting with less power or something like that? Just curious what others are experiencing...


----------



## Scooper

Yep - our local WB and UPN stations are run by Sinclair Broadcasting (known for their low enthusiasm of HDTV) and they are on STA's (Special Temporary Authority) for low power transmission of their ATSC channels. - I beleive each station is using less than 10KW transmission power.


----------



## splogue

Does anyone know if Time Warner is working on adding the signal "pass through" capability for the 3250 boxes for our area? I have a couple of Pace boxes and one SA 3250. I like the 3250 better than the Pace, but I like the ability of the Pace to pass through signals unaltered (without scaling them).


Sean


----------



## mikedaul

ah ha - so that explains it! Thanks for the info Scooper.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

NBC 17 DT is off the air due to a cooling line burst at the transmitter. The transmitter building is flooded with glycol, and we hope to patch the leak and get the transmitters fired back up as soon as possible. It's a sticky mess to clean up, and I just had the floors stripped and waxed!


The analog transmitters are not affected.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

WNCN-DT signed back on about midnight. The repairs and clean up took 4 hours to complete.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG, thanks for the info. In time for tonights premiere of *Come to Papa*.


----------



## Lee L

Hey, I love a good industrial accident picture.


----------



## sooke

OK, it's early June...


Any HD-DVR sightings?


Sooke


----------



## mikea28

sooke - my installer told me he heard september. who knows though...


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *OK, it's early June...
> 
> 
> Any HD-DVR sightings?
> *



I don't know about TWC, but I have one of the HDTiVos from DirecTV and love it. I got on a preorder list in January and got one of the first 200 or so shipped commercially. With 30 hours of HD recording (or 200 of SD) and that ability to record two shows at a time (OTA as well as satellite) it really is a nice box. If you're tired of waiting for TWC and can get satellite, it might be worth a look.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *OK, it's early June...
> 
> 
> Any HD-DVR sightings?
> *



I called today and they said the standard "sometime in June, we don't have a specific date"


Matt


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I don't know about TWC, but I have one of the HDTiVos from DirecTV and love it. I got on a preorder list in January and got one of the first 200 or so shipped commercially. With 30 hours of HD recording (or 200 of SD) and that ability to record two shows at a time (OTA as well as satellite) it really is a nice box. If you're tired of waiting for TWC and can get satellite, it might be worth a look.*



Yeah, but $999. Ouch.


j.


p.s. - Does anyone know if any TWC NC employees frequent this forum? I'm trying to order Time-Warner service for my new home in NC from CA (where I currently) reside. TWCNC makes it very difficult. The online forms suck if you want to order multiple services from them (cable, internet, phone) and you get zero confirmation once completing the form. The 866 # on their website cannot be reached from CA, and the local service center #'s I tried are constantly busy. They seem not to want my business, but BellSouth sucks so much more, I'm trying my darndest to give it to them...


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaysoffian_
> *The 866 # on their website cannot be reached from CA, and the local service center #'s I tried are constantly busy. They seem not to want my business, but BellSouth sucks so much more, I'm trying my darndest to give it to them...*



I'm pretty happy when dealing with twc-nc locally... 919-595-4TWC normally works for me, but it has been busy lately. Things seem a little more busy at the start of the month.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaysoffian_
> *p.s. - Does anyone know if any TWC NC employees frequent this forum? I'm trying to order Time-Warner service for my new home in NC from CA (where I currently) reside. TWCNC makes it very difficult. The online forms suck if you want to order multiple services from them (cable, internet, phone) and you get zero confirmation once completing the form. The 866 # on their website cannot be reached from CA, and the local service center #'s I tried are constantly busy. They seem not to want my business, but BellSouth sucks so much more, I'm trying my darndest to give it to them...*



Thay have been unusually busy the last week -- dunno why. Before now I've always gotten right through on the local numbers.


Fwiw, I have to give TWC-NC a big kudos on customer service. I used satellite for years until I moved into my most recent house, and switched to TWC for the HD content and roadrunner (it's a new neighborhood and I never got a good answer on DSL). So far, Time Warner has been great. There roadrunner service has been reliable, the tech support on it doesn't suck, and when we've had cable cuts (2 in 2 days thanks to some drainage work being done) they were both fixed within four hours. I've been shocked by how good their service has been. The only things I'm really unhappy about are no HD DVR (which I've just decided to blame Scientific Atlanta on) and no ESPN HD (which is a corporate problem).


Erik


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *I've been shocked by how good their service has been. The only things I'm really unhappy about are no HD DVR (which I've just decided to blame Scientific Atlanta on) and no ESPN HD (which is a corporate problem).
> *



Well, if the delay gets the quality of DVR up (which I doubt), I'm willing to wait. I've already taken one Explorer 8000 back with a dead hard drive. The new one works a little better, but is still slow to respond and stutters often.


I would really love it if Time Warner could drop the PowerTV Explorer hardware for something better. I still hope that Moxi ( website here ) will make it one day. They just added PowerKEY support last month, so Time Warner could (in theory) deploy it on their network. I'm betting that it's still too expensive...


----------



## kenstr

In defense of the 8000 DVR - I have had 2 since TWC first gave them out and have not had one problem with either. Several of my friends also have the 8000 and zero problems. The 8000 DVR's gets heavy usage from the wife and kids - and they have not been able to break them yet.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *The only things I'm really unhappy about are no HD DVR (which I've just decided to blame Scientific Atlanta on) and no ESPN HD (which is a corporate problem).
> 
> 
> Erik*



These are the exact two reasons I dumped TWC for Voom. I'm still waiting for the HD-DVR (similar timeline expected - October, I think) - but at least I've been enjoying the many ESPN-HD events that have been on and will be on before TWC gets their head out of their a$$.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *These are the exact two reasons I dumped TWC for Voom. I'm still waiting for the HD-DVR (similar timeline expected - October, I think) - but at least I've been enjoying the many ESPN-HD events that have been on and will be on before TWC gets their head out of their a$$.*



Need an antenna, switch to DSL, reprogram pronto...


Inertia wins. No matter how much my two year old enjoys saying "VOOM!" (which he

does enjoy. a lot)


Erik


----------



## sooke

Does anyone NOT hear a "pop" when they change channels to RALHD or RAZHD using the SA3250 box from TWC?


I occasionally here this "snap" or "pop" when changing to those two channels. No problem with other channels. Sometimes it is pretty loud.


I am trying to determine if this is an issue with MY SA3250 box (which I could fix by swapping it in for another) or if it is an issue with all of them. I'm about to invest in a receiver/speaker system and I was kinda worried about damage to it. Would like to fix this issue first.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## macnbc

Hi all! I'm new to the forums, great place though.


Some news on the HD DVR front..


I spoke with a TWC employee today, they said that they have the actual SA8000HDs in stock, waiting to go, but they do not have the software yet. They said that as soon as they receive and install the software onto them, then they'll be ready for launch.


It's getting closer folks!


Also on the popping issue, I have an SA3250, and I've never heard the audio popping on any channel whatsoever.


I do have to say, I've really enjoyed TW's service in Raleigh, I've never experienced a single problem with any of it, and they've always been responsive to what ever questions I had. While it would be nice to have ESPN-HD, I know that it's outside of the Raleigh office's control. In fact, knowing the Disney corporation, I'm willing to bet that the hold-up is more on their end than Time Warner's.. (wanting some obscene amount for Time Warner's picking it up)


----------



## sooke

Welcome to the forum macnbc!


Maybe I'll try swapping the box. Ofcourse, it would be nice to swap it for the HD-DVR







Hope they get the S/W soon.


Sooke


----------



## kenstr

sooke, I sometimes hear the "pop" when changing channels on the 3250. It is not really loud enough that it ever made me think it was going to damage any av gear.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kenstr_
> *sooke, I sometimes hear the "pop" when changing channels on the 3250. It is not really loud enough that it ever made me think it was going to damage any av gear.*



Yeah, I'm probably being a worry wart. But it is also annoying.


Sooke


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *Need an antenna, switch to DSL, reprogram pronto...
> 
> 
> Inertia wins. No matter how much my two year old enjoys saying "VOOM!" (which he
> 
> does enjoy. a lot)
> 
> 
> Erik*



Except that ...


1. they provide and install the antenna (for free)

2. you can keep roadrunner - I did

3. the voom remote is layed out very similar to the TWC remote - (I also have a pronto) - reprogramming took 30 seconds.


PS - and my 3 year old not only enjoys saying Voom - but watching it







Animania's cartoons in HD are cool.


----------



## ENDContra

NBC 17 continues to amaze me. Now for some reason their HD channel is broadcasting the NBC Evening News rather than Come to Papa in HD. Its so sad its funny. Maybe one day the people at NBC, whether its on the local side or in Miami or wherever, will get their head out of theid a$$...it doesnt take a genius to figure out that what they are sending out now isnt right.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Feel free to e-mail us on our website, and someone can over-ride the automation or call New York for the proper feed. We do not record, playback, time delay, or mess with the network feed in any way. What you see is what we get. We just pass it along.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *Feel free to e-mail us on our website, and someone can over-ride the automation or call New York for the proper feed. We do not record, playback, time delay, or mess with the network feed in any way. What you see is what we get. We just pass it along.*



I don't want you to take this the wrong way, but it would be more helpful if someone on your staff would do the quality control rather than leaving it to us. Since I have an HDTiVo, I record the HD and watch it later. So I can't really help you. I can get upset when, for instance, I have to watch the West Wing season finale I TiVo'd on 60% of my HD display because nobody switched to the HD feed so I got the wide screen in 4:3 instead. I could have emailed you when I found out, but it was two weeks after the broadcast.


----------



## George Crowell

What connections are on the back of the current HD boxes. I'm getting an HD set and want to know what cables to get. I've heard that it has DVI, component and Svideo. Is this true? Also what audio outputs are there? They say that HDnet Movies has 5.1 surroundsound, but i checked on the TWC website and the connection guide they had showed no digital outputs and only component video.


----------



## wjarrettc

I've got a PACE box and mine has (from memory)


DVI out

Component Video out

S-Video Out

Composite Video out

Digital Audio out (coaxial)

Composite Audio out

Component Video in


I think that's it but like I said, I'm not sitting in front of the box (and I think I'm using every single one of them except composite video out!)


BE SURE TO ASK FOR A DVI BOX IF YOU WANT DVI! I asked for it and still the installer brought me one of the older HD boxes without it. I ran it up to the local TWC office and they exchanged it.


Also TWC will NOT supply you with s DVI cable. They will supply you with component video and composite audio cables if you ask for them.


Jarrett


----------



## George Crowell

How are the component video cables? I was going to get the monser cables but are the ones they give you just as good? (Also, is there a monthly fee for them other than the cost of the box?)


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by George Crowell_
> *How are the component video cables? I was going to get the monser cables but are the ones they give you just as good? (Also, is there a monthly fee for them other than the cost of the box?)*



I actually used the ones they gave me to hook up my DVD player










Right now, I have both a Monster DVI hookup and a "Wal-Mart" Component Video hookup and the only difference I see is that on the SD channels, I don't get "sparkle" artifacts with component video like I do on the DVI input. As for watching HD through DVI vs. cheap component cables, I'm have a hard time identifying the difference (but then again, I'm not the world's expert on PQ either.)


----------



## macnbc

George,


I'm using a Scientific Atlanta 3250HD and the ports on the back are the same as Jarrett described on his Pace..


We used both the component cables provided before the DVI port went active, and now we use the DVI port.


To tell the truth, I really don't notice a difference between the two. But like Jarrett, I'm no PQ expert.


I think you'll be fine with the component cables that came with the box, no need to spend an obscene amount on Monster cables.. there's no charge for TWC's cables other than the usual box cost.


Also, to NBC17ENG:


If you want us to do the quality control work for your station, then how about you pay us for it?


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by macnbc_
> *George,
> 
> 
> Also, to NBC17ENG:
> 
> 
> If you want us to do the quality control work for your station, then how about you pay us for it?*



Woah, let's hold on here! NBC17ENG does NOT get paid to post in this forum (as far as I know). He has recently started participating and I think it is great that we can talk to one of the local engineers via this forum. Let's not beat up the poor guy, he is obviously trying to hear us and respond via his participation here. Let's NOT run him off in the first few weeks he is wiling to post here!


NBC17ENG thanks from me for participating, sorry not all of our folks want to play nice!


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> NBC17ENG thanks from me for participating, sorry not all of our folks want to play nice!



Ditto from me. I know it can be rough when you have to deal with a broken feed from upstream...


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by willobandb_
> *NBC17ENG thanks from me for participating, sorry not all of our folks want to play nice!*



I certainly don't feel my post was not playing nice. It was pointing out what I feel is a deficiency at NBC17. That is, there seems to be nobody monitoring the HD broadcasts to make sure things are going out correctly. It is possible that they don't do any active monitoring of the SD broadcast, in which case having someone monitor the HD may not be an option. None the less, it is frustrating to be able to receive HD but never know for sure what we're gonna get. In some ways, nothing would be better than not knowing from day to day what we're going to get.


I would hope constructive criticism like this would be OK in this thread.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I certainly don't feel my post was not playing nice. It was pointing out what I feel is a deficiency at NBC17. That is, there seems to be nobody monitoring the HD broadcasts to make sure things are going out correctly. It is possible that they don't do any active monitoring of the SD broadcast, in which case having someone monitor the HD may not be an option. None the less, it is frustrating to be able to receive HD but never know for sure what we're gonna get. In some ways, nothing would be better than not knowing from day to day what we're going to get.
> 
> 
> I would hope constructive criticism like this would be OK in this thread.*



Agreed, key word is constructive. I don't think your post asked to be paid for QC work. That is less than constructive IMHO.


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## WNCN17ENG

This forum is a great tool for all of us, and we certainly share your frustrations when things go wrong. It's hard to not take comments personally, but the end result is usually a better product. When the cooling line burst on the transmitter, you guys were the first to know about it.


I can write several pages about how viewers have helped resolve problems. Your calls, your emails, and this forum are all tools we use to fix the problems. I keep my eye on our signal as much as possible, even at home, for free, but I can't catch every glitch.


OTA and cable boxes react differently to the bitstream, so the more information we get from different setups, the better signal we can deliver. We don't hold secret meetings to decide how we can mess up your viewing each night. Human error will miss a switch command now and then, but they have been doing much better lately because I send them your comments each morning after it happens.


I'm not holding back anything from you, why should you hold back information from us? Good, bad, or down right ugly, feedback is the best tool we have right now.


----------



## Daryl L

I don't think WNCN has complete control over HD switch ( I may be wrong). But I think I read that its done in Florida. If thats the case then theres a good reason. They're staring out the windows at the thongs on South Beach.


----------



## WildBill

Now for some different type of news.


I just noticed an ad on TV about NOW audio video. The lady who owns it was saying something about this being her last ad and the NOW stores had been sold to Tweeter.

I have never set foot in a Tweeter so I don't know if this is good or bad.


From reading the forum posts, Tweeter sounds like it is roughly the same as NOW. Good prices, above average product lines with some decent sales staff that are knowledgable about the products and set them up correctly. Time will tell of course.


What is perhaps MORE important to note is the lady who owns NOW said the stores would be closing on June 30 and they were having some GREAT sales. Plus we can always hope that Tweeter, whenever it arrives, will have some store-opening sales too.


The end result is if we pay attention PERHAPS there would be some good bargins at NOW in the next couple weeks. I am at least going to stop in and look around and see what the scoop is.


----------



## keefer37

Yeah, I got a card in the mail about a month ago from NOW saying they were going to be no more and Tweeter would be in their place.


----------



## Scooper

So did I. Unfortunately, I'm not in a position to take advantage of it right now...


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *
> 
> 
> What is perhaps MORE important to note is the lady who owns NOW said the stores would be closing on June 30 and they were having some GREAT sales. Plus we can always hope that Tweeter, whenever it arrives, will have some store-opening sales too.*



There was an article in the N&O a few weeks ago regarding the sale and the impression I got was that none of the Now stores would be closing. They will still be called Now! Audio/Video for the near future (through the end of the year) and eventually would be renamed Tweeters. Also the card I received states:


"...I decided to sell the business to our friends at Tweeter because we know they will take care of our customers just like we would *and the transition will be seamless* ."


I like the Now chain and hope the transition to Tweeters is positive.


Mark


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *"...I decided to sell the business to our friends at Tweeter because we know they will take care of our customers just like we would and the transition will be seamless ."*



So when theres 1 customer in the store, the 10 employees will stand around and look at each other rather than bothering to help? Cool, at least I know theres still no reason to bother with these jokers.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *Feel free to e-mail us on our website, and someone can over-ride the automation or call New York for the proper feed. We do not record, playback, time delay, or mess with the network feed in any way. What you see is what we get. We just pass it along.*



My only problem with this is that I seriously doubt an email is going to get a quick response. Ive tried phoning in a problem before, but theres usually no one at the main desk and the people at the newsdesk are morons and will not transfer me to an engineer/MC. Also, you must be doing something with the network feed because Ive seen local commercials during primetime programming....only on one occasion have I seen the Peacock animation during the local break.


----------



## George Crowell

Now has some awesome deals, i was in there when I was looking at getting a DLP. They had the 46" tantus for 2800 and change. the 50" was 3000, both were HLN series and this was before the HLP was released earlier this week.


The only problem is that they aren't buying any new stock becuase they are selling.... so I couldn't get the HLPs there if I wanted one. I would recommend checking it out, I think what they dont sell they lose, so I'm sure you can get some good deals near the end of the month.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *
> 
> I'm not holding back anything from you, why should you hold back information from us? Good, bad, or down right ugly, feedback is the best tool we have right now.*



Here's a quick report on my experience tonight watching Law and Order: Criminal Intent.


I have a Sony XBR950 connected directly to Time Warner cable. I'm tuned into the QAM signal, it shows up as channel 111.2. The XBR950 has a Toslink audio output that I have connected to my AV receiver. Everything looks good, but the audio is delayed. I tuned quickly to Fox where Arrested Development was showing. The audio looked fine there, so I don't think the problem is with my set's processing. I've seen (less than constructive) complaints in the forum about audio delay. Anyone else still seeing it?


Matt


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *I've seen (less than constructive) complaints in the forum about audio delay. Anyone else still seeing it?
> *



One more thing. I get some nasty click/pop noises during commercial breaks. Seems to happen a lot when switching back to HD.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *
> 
> My only problem with this is that I seriously doubt an email is going to get a quick response. Ive tried phoning in a problem before, but theres usually no one at the main desk and the people at the newsdesk are morons and will not transfer me to an engineer/MC. Also, you must be doing something with the network feed because Ive seen local commercials during primetime programming....only on one occasion have I seen the Peacock animation during the local break.*



Email works best. The main desk shuts down at 5:30, and we discussed the newsdesk issue Wednesday, after I was ringing and on hold for several minutes Tuesday night. I now have a hotline I can get someone else on now. Transfer? To whom? There is no master control, and increasingly, no engineer on duty. Florida sends a command to switch between our network receiver and our local up-converter for breaks. Nothing else is done or added.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *Here's a quick report on my experience tonight watching Law and Order: Criminal Intent.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony XBR950 connected directly to Time Warner cable. I'm tuned into the QAM signal, it shows up as channel 111.2. The XBR950 has a Toslink audio output that I have connected to my AV receiver. Everything looks good, but the audio is delayed. I tuned quickly to Fox where Arrested Development was showing. The audio looked fine there, so I don't think the problem is with my set's processing. I've seen (less than constructive) complaints in the forum about audio delay. Anyone else still seeing it?
> 
> 
> Matt*



That one we are working on. The problem is the delay changes from show to show, and even during the same show, depending on the amount of motion in the video stream. (go back and read the NASCAR race posts where it was almost two seconds off)


I'm confident we can get that tweaked soon.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *One more thing. I get some nasty click/pop noises during commercial breaks. Seems to happen a lot when switching back to HD.*



The pop I am hearing is actually way upstream when the NTSC switches from local events to Miami. The actual HD switches seem clean to me. I know it is hard for you to tell what is local and what comes from Miami, but basically, the HD feed, News, local promos, station ID's and PSA's are the only material coming from Raleigh. Everything else, NTSC shows and commercials, come from Miami.


Most breaks end with a local station ID, so i'm sure that is the pop you hear going back to the HD. It is the analog switch, but it does not show up in the analog feed, although they are the same.


It's been annoying me too, and I have not found any reason it shows up on the digital feed and not the analog feed. It's high on our list to resolve because speakers, amps, and ears don't like pops.


----------



## cgreco

Flipping through the on-screen guide last night, I noticed that Summerville on the WB was listed as an HD program. Now I know the whole bit about Sinclair and HD, but why would the program info say it was in HD if I receive WB22 over the air? Shouldn't the description be coming from the same source as the broadcast?


----------



## WildBill

mswilson (Matt)

I sent you a PM with a question about your QAM reception via TWC.

Essentially I can't recieve TNT-HD AUDIO. (video is fine)


----------



## Rob!Todd

Just called TWC to ask about the HD-DVR's and was told to try back in late June.


Just figured I'd post and FYI that this is the latest company line...


Rob


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *So when theres 1 customer in the store, the 10 employees will stand around and look at each other rather than bothering to help? Cool, at least I know theres still no reason to bother with these jokers.
> 
> (snip)*



Sorry you've had that experience, but mine has been the opposite, in the Durham store. Always gotten very good service, and prices that often beat the nearby Circuit City and Best Buy.


I'm sorry to see another independent get taken over, but I hope Tweeter can retain something like the quality of equipment currently at Now.


----------



## splogue

I'm glad your experience at the Durham store was a good one, but I can say that the Cary store has been nothing but a hassle for me, and the Raleigh one is only marginally better. This is in sharp contrast to how they were just a couple of years ago. They've really gone downhill, and I'm not surprised at all to see them close.


Sean


----------



## mswilson

I've been really happy with the Raleigh and Durham stores. The people in Cary did tend to pay little attention until you asked them for help or indicated that you're ready to buy. That bothers some people, while other people appreciate it.


I regularly shop at the store in Raleigh, even though the Cary store is closer. I did go to Cary once to play some DVDs on the Sony KDF-70XBR950 they had on display, make some physical measurements of the set, etc. I actually appreciated the salespeople leaving me alone, since I just wanted an hour with the set and my DVDs without being hassled...


I think a lot of the experience has to do with the salespeople you're interacting with. With a store like NOW, I could build a relationship with people I buy from. I hope the same is true with Tweeter (and it should be, as long as they don't have massive staffing changes)...


----------



## wjarrettc

I also had a "so-so" impression of Audio Now! I recently bought my HDTV from Consumer Direct in Raleigh. I had a much more favorable impression of my experience there (and was very impressed with their prices)

http://www.consumer-direct.com/


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *mswilson (Matt)
> 
> I sent you a PM with a question about your QAM reception via TWC.
> 
> Essentially I can't recieve TNT-HD AUDIO. (video is fine)*



Wow, I didn't realize you could tune TWC with a QAM tuner ...


----------



## WildBill

deargila, you have a pm.









But essentially TWC and a few other major broadcasters are starting to broadcast the HD signals in the QAM format unencrypted over cable that match the local OTA HD signals. Premium channels are most often still encrypted and require a subscription of some sort.


For me, living in a low area of Apex, it is a blessing because even with a roof mounted antenna I had really bad multipath issues for years using a Toshiba DST3000 for OTA reception only.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *deargila, you have a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But essentially TWC and a few other major broadcasters are starting to broadcast the HD signals in the QAM format unencrypted over cable that match the local OTA HD signals. Premium channels are most often still encrypted and require a subscription of some sort.
> 
> 
> For me, living in a low area of Apex, it is a blessing because even with a roof mounted antenna I had really bad multipath issues for years using a Toshiba DST3000 for OTA reception only.*



Okay, I'm curious about more details (and finally had to register so I could post this question). I live in a low area of Cary and am not getting good OTA reception (although I have yet to try getting a professional out to work on my antenna setup). I have DirecTV for primary TV, but if I can get my local stations in HD through TWC (I have RoadRunner already) without buying a full digital cable package or receiver, I'm all ears. I'm more than willing to pay for basic cable to get this. I already have an HD DirecTV receiver that can handle an HD signal from either cable or OTA (Samsung SIR-TS360).


----------



## Daryl L

Everybody, I know this is off topic and I'm sorry. I just need a little input from TWC customers about some audio problems. I get TWC out of Lumberton NC. It comes from Fayetteville NC which gets its feed from Raleigh NC devision. For a few months now I've had some audio problems with the followng channels:


5 - WRAL - no stereo[buzz]

8 - PAX - left channel dominant[right very low]

14 TWC NEWS- right channel dominant[left very low]

26 - CNN - buzz during dialog

27 - SPIKE - mono[lost stereo]

28 - TNT - mono[lost stereo]

30 USA - mono[lost stereo][slight buzz during dialog]

31 - ESPN - mono[lost stereo]

35 - VH1 - left channel dominant[right very low]

55 - OXYGEN - left channel only[nothing from right]

66 - FOOD NETWORK - right channel dominant[left very low]


Just recently Fayetteville made some changes for Digital Phone service. Most of these channels were messed up before the change. A couple weren't but a couple others were but aren't anymore since the recent work. So I take that as it being a TWC problem and not the stations problem. I've spoke several times with the techs from Lumberton and even after a service call the tech said it was a headend problem(Fayetteville) and they've called Fayetteville (he even kept me on the line to listen to the call) and the Fayetteville guy claimed they had no way to check or adjust the audio balance. If I call Fayetteville myself you can't get past the know-it all service reps who claim its my in-house connections and wants to send a service tech. After I say if its my wiriring then every channels audio would be messed up but they can't seem to grasp that concept (DOH!).


Does anybody in the Raleigh area notice the same channels having this audio problem?


----------



## Bob Michael




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Everybody, I know this is off topic and I'm sorry. I just need a little input from TWC customers about some audio problems. I get TWC out of Lumberton NC. It comes from Fayetteville NC which gets its feed from Raleigh NC devision. For a few months now I've had some audio problems with the followng channels:
> 
> 
> 5 - WRAL - no stereo[buzz]
> 
> 8 - PAX - left channel dominant[right very low]
> 
> 14 TWC NEWS- right channel dominant[left very low]
> 
> 26 - CNN - buzz during dialog
> 
> 27 - SPIKE - mono[lost stereo]
> 
> 28 - TNT - mono[lost stereo]
> 
> 30 USA - mono[lost stereo][slight buzz during dialog]
> 
> 31 - ESPN - mono[lost stereo]
> 
> 35 - VH1 - left channel dominant[right very low]
> 
> 55 - OXYGEN - left channel only[nothing from right]
> 
> 66 - FOOD NETWORK - right channel dominant[left very low]
> 
> 
> Just recently Fayetteville made some changes for Digital Phone service. Most of these channels were messed up before the change. A couple weren't but a couple others were but aren't anymore since the recent work. So I take that as it being a TWC problem and not the stations problem. I've spoke several times with the techs from Lumberton and even after a service call the tech said it was a headend problem(Fayetteville) and they've called Fayetteville (he even kept me on the line to listen to the call) and the Fayetteville guy claimed they had no way to check or adjust the audio balance. If I call Fayetteville myself you can't get past the know-it all service reps who claim its my in-house connections and wants to send a service tech. After I say if its my wiriring then every channels audio would be messed up but they can't seem to grasp that concept (DOH!).
> 
> 
> Does anybody in the Raleigh area notice the same channels having this audio problem?*



I did notice that a few stations in the Durham area sounded strange last night. The only example I can remember is that Lifetime (ch 47) seemed right-dominant, almost all right channel.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *deargila, you have a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks - I sent you a reply.


----------



## WildBill

gstelmack,


Some QAM info for you.









TWC and other broadcasters (COX for example) broadcast the HD channels via cable un-encrypted. Thus is you have a QAM receiver and a cable subscription you can tune these channels. They also broadcast some premium channels encrypted and these I can NOT tune.


I only know of two OTA and QAM STB receivers at this time. The LG-LST3100A and the RCA ATSC21 or something like that. I took a chance in Dec. and purchased the LG unit after hearing about the TWC-NY folks who did so and were able to receive HD channels WITHOUT a TWC STB or the digital package.


Also, some (perhaps all but I don't know) built in HD receivers in TV's also decode unencrypted QAM signals. So these units can receive OTA or QAM signals as well.


Anyway, here in Raleigh/Durham I receive the locals in HD with a basic cable subscription. I had OTA reception issues and was able to forego the rooftop contraption I had attempted when this opportunity opened up.


FYI - The LG LST3100A unit DOES NOT receive audio on TNT-HD. All other channels are fine. Other owners of the LG unit in the area have confirmed they too do not receive audio on TNT-HD and I have submitted some emails to LG tech support.


FYI #2 - Other folks with built in tuners inside a Sony unit, DO receive audio via TWC here in Raleigh/Durham. So the audio issue is a a problem with the LG unit.


----------



## gstelmack

Thanks WildBill. Yeah, it looks like my Samsung box does ATSC (it claims all 18 formats) OTA, but I can't find anything about it supporting QAM. It can handle standard cable signals, but it doesn't look like it will handle the HD signals. Oh well, I'll just have to work on getting the OTA antenna working better.


----------



## ENDContra

Just now I was going through the listings in the TWC digital cable guide. I was searching by title, and scrolling up pretty fast through the Ls. At some point, the titles became out of order, but the really weird thing was that there was a listing for a show on WNCT. WNCT is the CBS affiliate in Greenville and is NOT carried in this market. I couldnt get it to show up again, and of course it was listed as being channel 0, but Im just wondering how it got there?


----------



## WildBill

Greg,

I sent you a PM with the link as I am not sure AVS likes product links in threads anymore.










Anyway, the LST3100A does specify QAM reception and from personal experience I know it usually works and DOES give me HD content via cable without a digital subscription. And it doesn't actually support standard cable signals, just the DIGITAL ones. Analog cable reception is not something this box can do.


FYI - From the LG product page for the LST-3100A it says:


"Enhanced Connectivity Receives ATSC and QAM (unscrambled) signals and connects to HDTV and analog displays and other devices via RGB, component, s-video, DVI, composite jacks and RF jacks".


Please note however that I do NOT recommend the box at this time as it obviously has some issues with TNT-HD AUDIO that other QAM capable decoders do not.


It's a great solution that unfortunately in the infancy of this specific hardware and support from cable Co.'s has some obvious issues.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## robnalex

Anyone else noticing problems with the digital audio OTA from WTVD-DT lately? Specifically, the HD broadcast Saturday, June 19 of "Thirteen Days" contained an out-of-sync audio feed with dropouts. I sent an email to the station. Was just wondering if it's just me? Normally my signal from them is excellent.


----------



## Brian Grant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Anyone else noticing problems with the digital audio OTA from WTVD-DT lately? Specifically, the HD broadcast Saturday, June 19 of "Thirteen Days" contained an out-of-sync audio feed with dropouts. I sent an email to the station. Was just wondering if it's just me? Normally my signal from them is excellent.*



My TWC audio for "Thirteen Days" was pretty terrible too. Lots of stuttering, out-of-sync, and general dropouts. Sounds like it was probably the station or the broadcast and not our equipment...whew!


----------



## Greg T

I'm moving from Denver to Burlington. I'm thinking of purchasing a home in Mebane, NC (MillCreek) which stations should I be able to pick up. I plan to mount an outside Radio Shack UHF only antennae. Maybe two (point one toward Greensboro and another to-wards Raleigh. Anyone have any luck getting any other stations? Roanoke, Lynchburg, Rock Hill, Danville, Winston Salem?


----------



## kainen1

anybody hear any word on the HD DVR boxes from TWC lately? they said late june. i figured it would have to be right around the corner


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kainen1_
> *anybody hear any word on the HD DVR boxes from TWC lately? they said late june. i figured it would have to be right around the corner*



I called today and got the normal "We don't have them yet, and we don't know when we're going to get them" answer.


Matt


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *I'm moving from Denver to Burlington. I'm thinking of purchasing a home in Mebane, NC (MillCreek) which stations should I be able to pick up. I plan to mount an outside Radio Shack UHF only antennae. Maybe two (point one toward Greensboro and another to-wards Raleigh. Anyone have any luck getting any other stations? Roanoke, Lynchburg, Rock Hill, Danville, Winston Salem?*



You should check out antennaweb.org . You can enter the state and zip code for Mebane (27302). That will give you a general idea. Your exact recpetion will depend on the kind of antenna you put up and your exact location (antennaweb.org let's you put in a street address). Here's some general info from that site on the digital stations:

Code:


Code:


yellow - uhf    WUNC-DT        4.1      PBS       Chapel Hill NC                168°    17.2    59
yellow - uhf    WGPX-DT       14.1      PAX       Burlington NC                304°   23.7     14
yellow - uhf    WFMY-DT         2.1      CBS      GREENSBORO NC           252°    35.5     51
green - uhf     WUPN-DT       48.1      UPN     GREENSBORO NC           251°    34.8     33
red - uhf         WXLV-DT       45.1      ABC     WINSTON-SALEM NC      251°    34.8     29
blue - uhf       WLXI-DT        43.1      TBN     GREENSBORO NC            251°    34.8     43
violet - uhf     WGHP-DT         8.1      FOX     HIGH POINT NC               246°    37.6     35
violet - uhf     WXII-DT         12.1     NBC      WINSTON-SALEM NC       295°   64.2      31


----------



## Scooper

If you goto www.2150.com/broadcast and enter the coordinates for Mebane, it looks to me like you should be able to get most of the Raleigh DTV stations as well (approximately 50 miles away), the notable exceptions being our Sinclair-owned WB (22 analog, 57 digital) and UPN affiliates (27 digital, 28 analog). You should even be able to receive the analog versions of tighese, but Sinclair is only transmitting 9.2 KW on the digital stations right now. For the time being, all the digital stations are UHF, but my money says most of them will revert to their analog channel (some VHF stations as well) at the conversion point. WRAL is doing HDTV news and other local programming (one Plus to balance the Sinclair stations). Most Raleigh stations (WUNC excepted) are broadcasting from 131 degrees, 47-48 miles from downtown Mebane - you may well wish to put your antenna on a rotor so you can get the Triad stations as well - it appears that Mebane is about inbetween them.


----------



## Daryl L

*Update*


About the audio problem with the Fayetteville TWC devision in my previous post. As of today Fayetteville finally acknowledged the problem and have ordered audio modules for each of the mentioned channels.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Anyone else noticing problems with the digital audio OTA from WTVD-DT lately? Specifically, the HD broadcast Saturday, June 19 of "Thirteen Days" contained an out-of-sync audio feed with dropouts. I sent an email to the station. Was just wondering if it's just me? Normally my signal from them is excellent.*



Dont expect an answer anytime soon, since "Thirteen Days" was on CBS/WRAL rather than ABC/WTVD









That being said, I noticed some audio problems coming straight from the CBS HD feed, so I dont think it was WRALs end, but Im not an expert on that stuff either







.


----------



## cgreco

I used the WRAL website to comment on the bad audio in "Thirteen Days." I got a response so I assume someone is looking into it on WRAL's side.


----------



## JeffKiel

The latest news on the HD DVR boxes from their website is they have changes from mid June to "this summer". Bummer!


----------



## macnbc

More detailed update on the HD-DVRs:


TWC now has received the software for the SA8000HDs, and has deployed a hundred or so of them to their own staff for internal testing before the rollout.


In other words, it's getting closer!


----------



## mswilson

I was expecting to watch Law and Order in HD tonight, but it seems to be in SD.


----------



## Rob!Todd

Called TWC about the HD-DVR yesterday and was told to check back in August. This wait is quickly becoming intolerable considering that they seem to not be able to get their stories entirely straight.


Rob


----------



## keefer37

I work at Southpoint Mall part time on the weekends and occasionally go by TWC's booth... went over there Saturday and the girl said that they were currently being tested internally and she was told that the picture quality and interface was so poor that there's no way it was even close to being released. She said when they get their initial shipment, their booth is only going to be allocated 5 units.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *Called TWC about the HD-DVR yesterday and was told to check back in August. This wait is quickly becoming intolerable considering that they seem to not be able to get their stories entirely straight.*



Don't feel too bad. I got on a pre-order list for the HDTiVo from DirecTV in January and didn't get it until May, and I paid $1,000 for the privilege. Just remember, it's just TV, and it's not like there is much HD content right now anyway.


Of course, now that I have something with which I can record HD, it is really nice to be able to watch HD when I want to watch it.


----------



## willobandb

Well folks, looks like our friends in the Triad are getting some HD sports content via TWC that we are not seeing in the Triangle. Any way to get TWC here to get us on board with this program?


See this recent post from the Greensboro thread entitled: Finally, Braves in HD on TWC - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...11#post4009111 


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## macnbc

Keefer,


As someone with a number of contacts in TWC, I can say that I've heard absolutely nothing like what you heard from the kiosk person.. people in-the-know on the upper levels are fully confident that the HD-DVRs will be out very, very soon.. the fact that they have them out for internal testing like they do is a pretty good indicator.


I don't know what they would be talking about with the interface being screwed up though.. it's my understanding that the interface is essentially the same as the regular DVR, I could be mistaken there though.


----------



## halljb

I called a few days ago and was told they were in internal testing and her best guess was they would be available in two weeks.


Brian


----------



## gwall




> _Originally posted by willobandb_
> 
> *Well folks, looks like our friends in the Triad are getting some HD sports content via TWC that we are not seeing in the Triangle. Any way to get TWC here to get us on board with this program?
> 
> 
> Here's what I have heard- legally Turner South, and in particular Atl Braves games on Turner South, can't be carried in the Triangle or Eastern NC. Same goes for the dish folks. It stems from Major League Baseball and their home team markets for different areas (determined by zip codes). The Triangle is deemed a Baltimore Oriole market by MLB. so - the same games apply even on the HD side.*


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah, I dont think Turner South SD has ever been offered in the Triangle or Eastern NC either. That being said, how many Orioles fans are in NC? Does MLB even have a clue? Id bet everything I own that would find a LOT more Braves fans than Orioles fans in this area. Regardless, MLB sucks










As for HD-DVRs, they are out in other markets, so Im not sure why they need testing? Maybe some testing of course, but the delay is insane. Are the different TWC markets on completely different systems, so that what works in another market doesnt work here? That doesnt make any sense either.


Regardless of all that, at least we can all be thankful that Gimme the Mike is over and we HOPEFULLY wont have to deal with insane coverage of singing competitions until January







.


----------



## macnbc

END, what TWC markets that you know of have HD-DVRs already? It was my understanding that the Raleigh division is the first one to receive them, since there's such a large HD presence in this area.


----------



## Scooper

I don't pay much attention to MLB - no real interest. Sort of a passing interest in the KC Royals (I grew up out there).


----------



## gwall

TWC is testing the HD DVRs in other TWC Divisions with a similar operating system - Pioneer Passport. The other TWC markets that launched are on other platforms based on the Scientific Atlanta resident application (such as Columbia, SC).


From what I've heard - once beta testing is complete and the corporate office releases the software (for mass deployment - some boxes are in the homes of a few employees)- then TWC Raleigh will release them - which is probably going to be end of July/early August. So, it's gonna be soon!


----------



## sooke

Wait, I'm confused (not uncommon). Are you saying the HD-DVRs in Raleigh will use Passport software, or Scientific Atlanta software?


Also another question: Is the decision for which OS to use driven by what software is running at the head end (ie. at the cable company), or can either OS be used regardless?


BTW, one of the downsides of the SA3250HD boxes here in Raleigh is that you cannot turn the grey pillars to black when watching 4:3 material. These boxes run Passport software. However, I have read on other forums that 3250HDs running SA software (in other locals) allows you to select the pillar color.


I hope the HD-DVRs allow us to select pillar color and also allow a format passthrough option (ie. passthrough 480p, 720p, or 1080i).


Sooke


----------



## gwall

The HD DVRs will use Passport software - but the boxes itself are SAs.


Not sure about the decision on which software to use -- but my guess would be stability and from what I've heard Passport is more stable.


The pillar color change could be a result of a software upgrade - but I'm not sure.

The pillars don't bother me too much -- I just stretch the screen.


----------



## macnbc

Gwall, you're almost right.. the beta testing is taking place locally.. I spoke with a technican today who is one of the testers.


I'm not allowed to mention the specific problems the boxes are still having (but trust me- they're pretty minor, and it's nothing like the interface/video quality stuff the other poster was mentioning), but TWC is very confident they can have these out around the end of the month. (The Official Line is still summer though, if you call, that's what they're supposed to say)


----------



## gwall

Yes-- there a few HD DVR boxes in the homes of some of TWC's finest here locally.

From what I've heard- the real deal beta test (involving their subscribers) is currently happening in other smaller TWC markets w/ Passport operating systems.

The Raleigh area is one of the largest TWC divisions.


----------



## scsiraid

Has anybody heard what the recording capacity of the HD DVR will be? Will it be able to record two HD streams simultaneously?


----------



## macnbc

I have not heard the OFFICIAL specs on the box, but the inside word I've heard is that it's comparable to the existing box.. which can vary from 40-80 hours depending on what you're recording. (Closer to 80 if you stick to digital channels, closer to 40 if you record analog channels, since they take up more bandwidth) So, the HD box will probably also be closer to 40 if using HD, and closer to 80 with SD.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by macnbc_
> *I have not heard the OFFICIAL specs on the box, but the inside word I've heard is that it's comparable to the existing box.. which can vary from 40-80 hours depending on what you're recording. (Closer to 80 if you stick to digital channels, closer to 40 if you record analog channels, since they take up more bandwidth) So, the HD box will probably also be closer to 40 if using HD, and closer to 80 with SD.*



Unless TWC is seriously compressing the HD stream (and lowering the quality), your going to need about 400gigs of drive space to record 40 hours of HD. That same 400 gigs would give you around 400 hours of SD content. The specs I'm hearing about on other boards are about 7 hours of HD recording on the HD boxes from TWC. What that means to me is they are using the same size drive as the current units, but that doesn't equate to the same amount of recording time for HD.


----------



## gwall

If recording strictly HD content - the capacity is roughly 20 hours. With a mixture of analog and digital - up to 40.


----------



## scsiraid

The High Definition Tivo shows the ratio of SD capacity to HD capacity to be about 6.5 to 1. With a 250G HDD that unit can store around 30 hours of HD and 200 hours of SD.


The 'sweet spot' for HDD's these days seems to be 120 or 160GB which would translate to about 20 hours of HD and 130 hours of SD. 120G would be 14 HD and 100 SD.


TWC could be artifically limiting capacity of SD stuff just to keep the indexing and fragmenting to a minimum. Could you imagine using the scroll up/down interface with that many programs in it... yuk.


I could live just fine with 20 hours of HD recording. I would record all the other SD stuff on my Tivo. 7 hours of HD would be a bit weak....


Has anybody heard if TWC box can record two HD streams at the same time?


----------



## dwwall

From Scientific Atlanta:


There are two models, 80GB and 160GB.


"The 160 GB model will allow up to 20 hours* of HD programs or up to 90 hours* of SD programs to be recorded and stored using DVR functions (*The total program hours that can be stored depends upon the format and data rate of the programming source.)"


Let's hope they bought the 160 GB models, because the 80 GB would only have about 10 hours of HD recording room.


----------



## gwall

You can record 2 HD shows at once.


From what I have gathered, TWC will deploy the 160 GB model - holding up to 20 hours of HD.


----------



## macnbc

gwall, I spoke with one of the technicians again testing the boxes.


He said that it could store 180 GB, so either TWC ordered them custom, or he meant the 160 GB model and was just mistaken.


He wasn't EXACTLY sure how much HD it could store, but he said he had about 30 hours of mixed HD and SD content, and that it was only about half full.


----------



## scsiraid

Great!! I can deal with 20 Hours of HD just fine. The box is probably using Maxtor 'QuickView' drives. I have attached a data sheet on that line of drives.

 

quickview_data_sheet.pdf 81.1875k . file


----------



## Scooper

Question - for those of you with QAM capable HDTV tuners, does our local TWC broadcast the DTV signals of our local stations unencrypted, or must you use a box you rent from them ?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Question - for those of you with QAM capable HDTV tuners, does our local TWC broadcast the DTV signals of our local stations unencrypted, or must you use a box you rent from them ?*



I just recently got an LG HDTV tuner/DVD player combo - which has a QAM tuner and am able to receive ...


TNT-HD - ch 84-3 (sound issues)

CBS-HD - ch 85-2

PBS-HD - ch 90-2

DiscHD - ch 93-1

NBC-HD - ch 111-1

ABC-HD - ch 113-1

FOX-HD - ch 113-4


There are also a few other channels, in SD, scattered around.


----------



## WildBill

DeArgila,

Welcome to the LG club. I have an LST3100A and I too have sound issues on TNT-HD.









I contacted LG support and they said they would replace my unit with one that at least has a firmware upgrade.

I am going to try that next week and see what happens.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *DeArgila,
> 
> Welcome to the LG club. I have an LST3100A and I too have sound issues on TNT-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted LG support and they said they would replace my unit with one that at least has a firmware upgrade.
> 
> I am going to try that next week and see what happens.*



WOW!!!!!!! - if they deliver on that, let me know!!! I would love to have TNT-HD work "properly" - and I have a buddy that just bought the LG HD-DVR and has the same issues with TNT-HD.


----------



## ENDContra

According to a thread in the HDTV Programming forum, NBC is now producing NASCAR races in 16:9 SD. Granted we would all prefer HD, but 16:9 is definitely an improvement. I didnt get to see any of the race except for the last 4 laps and postrace today because I was out of town, but NCN17 was showing 4:3 SD. Hopefully this will be fixed by the next time NBC is covering a race? (I think TNT has the next one). NBC17ENG, what can you tell us?


----------



## scsiraid

ENDContra... i sure hope you are correct.... I miss my 16:9 Nascar already.... If Fox can do it then NBC surely should be able to!!!! Now what about races done on TNT... 16:9? Please......


----------



## windmiller

**Possible HD-DVR News**



Talked with a Time Warner Tech while he was in my parents neighborhood and asked him about the HD-DVRs. He said that they were having problems with Dolby Digital Sound not being recorded or some problem with Dolby 5.1.


Because of this they are having to delay it, and he thought it was going to be awhile. He thought a few months.


This may or may not be true. Just thought I would post.


I have talked with this Tech over the years and he usually knows what he is talking about unlike some of TWC other people.


Who knows......


----------



## macnbc

Windmiller, the tech I spoke with the other day said that the surround sound issue has been fixed just recently, there's only one or two more bugs left to work out, which he felt that could be sufficiently addressed before the end of the month.


----------



## deArgila

NBC17ENG -


I'm assuming you guys are all prepared for the Olympics?


Meaning, you're going to broadcast the HD feed on the digital channel instead of simulcasting the analog one?


And ESPECIALLY meaning that we won't have to deal with some of the past issues we've all experienced with NBC17?


I'm really looking forward to NBC Olympic coverage in HD.


----------



## deArgila

Also - yesterday, my QAM reception with my LG box started to go in and out.


Pulling up the signal meter shows that the signal bounces wildly from "weak" to "strong"


Any ideas as to what might be causing this?


----------



## Lee L

I even went to the NBC 17 website and emailled the engineer after the first 20 minutes were 4:3 and of course, no change.


----------



## ENDContra

^ Supposedly that is the best way to get it fixed....lot of good it does huh?


Anyone else having horrible audio issues with the All-Star game on FOX 50? I was expecting HD since theyve been in 720p for a long time now, but no such luck....but Ive also been getting audio pops all through the game, not to mention its one of the worst "high resolution" broadcasts FOX has put together. No ones really mentioned the audio problems in the official thread, so Im thinking its a local issue?


----------



## windmiller

Macnbc,


Thats great to hear!


----------



## scsiraid

Have the TWC techs mentioned if the DVI is enabled on the HDDVR?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Anyone else having horrible audio issues with the All-Star game on FOX 50? I was expecting HD since theyve been in 720p for a long time now, but no such luck....but Ive also been getting audio pops all through the game, not to mention its one of the worst "high resolution" broadcasts FOX has put together. No ones really mentioned the audio problems in the official thread, so Im thinking its a local issue?*



I noticed this, too - sounded like a periodic "popping" coming out of the right front speaker. VERY annoying.


I, too, was disappointed with the non-HD broadcast.


----------



## macnbc

SCSI, the DVI port is actually the remaining main reason for the hold-up from what I hear.. TWC's having problems getting the software to output properly through the DVI port, and since they know most HD users are using their DVI ports currently, they want this problem fixed before release.


----------



## scsiraid

Thanks mac.... I would take one and go component untill the DVI gets fixed to get the ball rolling!







Another question I have is will the unit be able to output the source format or will it scale everything to 1080i. I hope it is the former since my DLP is native 720 and I dont want to see double scaling going on for true 720 sources being converted to 1080 and then back to 720 in the TV..


----------



## halljb

Really! Give me my component DVR!


I can't imagine most of their HD customers are on DVI. I bet component still has the majority.


Brian


----------



## gwall

Here's the latest from my trusted sources-


The DVI is inactive. TWC expects an update by the fall to get it functional. They are still planning to release them once the initial beta tests are complete in Charlotte-- very soon- early August at the latest. From the early reports - the wait will be well worth it.


Also, it can output in various formats- (such as 720) - similar to the current SA3250 and Pace boxes.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *So here's the thing. I've decided that when the new HD TiVo comes out I'm going to switch from TWC to DirecTV. When I get the dish installed, I'm also going to see if I can have them move my OTA HD antenna onto my roof (I don't really want to deal with putting a grounding post in and bonding it to the house's ground system). I'd like to get some recommendations on a good installer in the Durham area who could do this work as well as come out (for a fee if necessary) to confirm that the location for the dish and HD antenna are really OK. I've been up on the roof with a compass, and it looks fine to me, but I'm planning on running the cabling from the central closet to the roof myself so the installer doesn't have to do that (and I don't have to pay for it). I'd hate to run the cable and have it be in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> Related to the antenna, has anyone actually done a roof install and all the grounding? How hard was it really? What sorts of supplies and tools did you need?
> 
> 
> TIA.*



Did you ever get an answer to this? A quick scan of the thread did not see any replies. I'm in about the same boat, except over in Cary, but can't seem to find an antenna installer. I may end up having to give a crack at moving the antenna myself, but my first attempts at fixing the cabling from the original OTA install did not go very well.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *Did you ever get an answer to this? A quick scan of the thread did not see any replies. I'm in about the same boat, except over in Cary, but can't seem to find an antenna installer. I may end up having to give a crack at moving the antenna myself, but my first attempts at fixing the cabling from the original OTA install did not go very well.*



Nope. I finally just scaled the roof myself and installed everything. It was actually kind of neat to learn everything, but I'd say it took me a week to get everything done, including the antenna and satellite mount, the grounding, and all the cabling. It probably cost me more than having someone do it, but I know the quality of the work at least.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

re; NASCAR in 16:9 SD

I got the information Friday morning at 11 AM. I'm sure the Saturday program log was done on Thursday, so they did not get the changes in it, and being sunny in Miami, I bet they hit the beach at 12 PM. We've complained enough they seldom miss the regular program switches (lately), but it's the new additions they seem to miss. I have no clue why no one saw the e-mail, unless it was between shifts, (my morning guy leaves at noon and my evening guy comes in at 3) but your e-mail was received at 3:55.


----------



## CPanther95

I'm trying to update a master list of OTA HD stations. Raleigh has not yet been updated. Can somebody that knows what networks are broadcasting in HD or HD/DD5.1 go to the following link and post the info?

National List of Stations Broadcasting HD / DD5.1 


Just need the Network, Re-mapped Channel#, and if they're DD 5.1. For any of the networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, UPN & WB) that are currently broadcasting in HD.


Thanks....


----------



## macnbc

Another little piece of news on the upcoming HD-DVRs from TWC:


The current word going around is that when the HD-DVRs are rolled out, they will only be available from technicians by appointment. In other words, TWC currently is not planning to stock the boxes at their service centers.


I think this is an inventory management decision.. a lot of people are waiting on the HD-DVRs, so it would be difficult to keep the service centers stocked when they do arrive, and it would also be extremely difficult for TWC to figure out how many boxes the different service centers should receive.. so it would make sense that they just assign them to technicians to install on a need-to-have basis.


This may change by the time they're released, but this is the policy they're currently working towards.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by macnbc_
> *so it would make sense that they just assign them to technicians to install on a need-to-have basis.
> *



Umm, should we assume a technician visit is going to cost money ($20~$30)? Maybe that is what makes cents.


Thanks for the heads up though.


Sooke


----------



## macnbc




> Quote:
> Umm, should we assume a technician visit is going to cost money ($20~$30)? Maybe that is what makes cents.



It's TWC policy that service calls don't cost anything, unless something heavy-duty needs to be done like rewiring your house or something.


----------



## scsiraid

I would have to believe that service calls would really slow down the rollout of the DVR's... and be a real pain to the customers. The Olympics are right around the corner and a lot of folks wont be happy (me included) if the DVR's arent rolled out and in our hands by then. If DVI is the only issue then they should really think about going ahead and enabling DVI later or at least opening up to the hardcores early adopters. I sure hope they have enough stock in place to meet the demand. Its getting harder to remain patient....


----------



## gwall

The DVI isn't holding up the rollout -- the beta test in Charlotte is.


macnbc is correct about the installation, I've heard the same thing - but I doubt there will be any charges at the onset - especially if you're trading out a box for it.

You can bet that TWC is wanting to ensure that the hardcore early adopters get a first crack - plus they're going to contact people via email that have asked for info.


----------



## kainen1

so for all those inside sources, can i get any somewhat reliable precentage that these will be rolled out by the time the first HD NFL fox broadcast of the regular season? i think its like august 18th ish something


if it makes that window im a happy man


if it doesnt, i think im going to trade my existed DVR in for a plain HD box and then upgrade from there.


----------



## FlameRT




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Also - yesterday, my QAM reception with my LG box started to go in and out.
> 
> 
> Pulling up the signal meter shows that the signal bounces wildly from "weak" to "strong"
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what might be causing this?*



Im in Char. and Im getting signal bounce also...channels above 100 are very bad....Did yours go away?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by FlameRT_
> *Im in Char. and Im getting signal bounce also...channels above 100 are very bad....Did yours go away?*



Well, I had a TWC guy come out and the problem seems to have been caused by my distributor/amplifier that I have connected to the main line.


I'm not sure what the deal was - because I've had it hooked up like that for a while without much problem.


Anyway, it was also interfering with my roadrunner signal - so he came out, we bypassed the dist/amp for roadrunner, turned down the booster (it's adjustable), and everything seems to be just fine now.


He also replaced a few of the connectors - so who knows what the actual problem was.


So - if you have an amplifier between the main line and your box, try removing it, swapping it out, etc.


----------



## FlameRT

I think they have dropped some signal strength!!!

I had a 2 way splitter...that has been on they for months...removed it and its OK now.

They also did a channel line up change here in Charlotte...now I have 2 channels without sound.

I use the LST-3100a hooked to a Hitachi 65S500 with a DVI cable....

and channel

92-49 TNT...picture/no sound

116-2 UNC HD....picture/no sound

It is also on some of the SD channels...picture and no sound.

I still get these HD channels OK

83-5..not on air. all the time??

83-6 ABC

92-12 Discovery

100-51 WB

100-164 NBC

101-38 Fox

101-53

114-152 CBS

So if they would get the sound fixed...I would have 10 HD channels.

Anyone found a way to fix this?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## gwall




> _Originally posted by kainen1_
> 
> *so for all those inside sources, can i get any somewhat reliable precentage that these will be rolled out by the time the first HD NFL fox broadcast of the regular season? i think its like august 18th ish something
> 
> 
> I would say the chances are very good - like 90% they'll be out by Aug 18.*


----------



## scsiraid

My concern will be one of supply... will there be enough to meet demand. I will be out of town the first week of August so its is virtually guaranteed that this is when they will roll out







I called TWC yesterday and they said end of July to first of August for availability and mentioned that no 'waiting list' has started yet.


----------



## gwall

FYI- The upcoming Democratic and Republican conventions will be available in HD in their entirety on WRAZ -- wall to wall coverage from 3pm to 11pm each day.


----------



## psockett

FYI, the WRAL News channel will be carrying a downconverted version of the conventions as well (OTA 5.2 TWC 256)


----------



## cdecourt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *FYI, the WRAL News channel will be carrying a downconverted version of the conventions as well (OTA 5.2 TWC 256)*



He is right!


----------



## ENDContra

HD on WRAZ or SD with way too many graphics on the screen on the Newschannel...I think its pretty obvious which way most of us will go










Where did you get this info gwall? I dont see anything on their site about it.


Also, what was up with FOX not even bothering to show the high-res version of Legally Blonde last night? Granted I wasnt even planning on watching it (there was a Scrubs marathon), but I flipped over there once and noticed the gray FOXDT bars during the movie, when I know this movie aired in OAR earlier this year.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Also, what was up with FOX not even bothering to show the high-res version of Legally Blonde last night? Granted I wasnt even planning on watching it (there was a Scrubs marathon), but I flipped over there once and noticed the gray FOXDT bars during the movie, when I know this movie aired in OAR earlier this year.*



They bothered, for about the first 15 minutes. It jumped to SD with the grey bars in the middle of the movie. I waited through a couple of commerical breaks, sent an email, heard nothing back (even now a day later), and ended up watching it in SD so my display could do non-linear stretching to fill the screen.


Do any of these stations actually monitor their feeds anymore? How do they know if it's working if nobody's paying attention?


----------



## ENDContra

^ I dont think they even bother reading email...I sent one in regards to the All-Star game not being in HD (it was in HD in Charlotte, FOX50 has been doing 720p for quite awhile now, I thought it was safe to assume they would carry it too), and Ive yet to receive a response.


----------



## deArgila

I also noticed last night that "The Jury" was 4:3 with gray bars - so I set the tivo and changed the channel.


I want my HD! (or at least my 16:9 ED!)


----------



## jamieh1

Anyone in the RDU area recieve the Greenville NC channels.

If so Any problems geting a signal from WNCT 9.1?


----------



## mikedaul

I'm out in the woods of chapel hill. Lately my fox50 OTA signal has dropped into the 30's (and I'm unable to pick it up). The other networks (sans upn and wb) are coming in fine... anyone else notice a signal drop on fox50?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikedaul_
> *I'm out in the woods of chapel hill. Lately my fox50 OTA signal has dropped into the 30's (and I'm unable to pick it up). The other networks (sans upn and wb) are coming in fine... anyone else notice a signal drop on fox50?*



I just upgraded / worked on my antenna this weekend. Immediately after the DirecTV install, I got Fox 50 all the time, WRAL-5 some of the time, and nothing else. Fast-forward a couple of months, I finally raise the antenna and replace the Winegard MetroStar2000 with an RCA 80" directional, and now get 5, 11, and 17 in both analog and digital pretty well, Fox 50 in analog so-so (good color, but lots of interference), and Fox 50 digital not at all.


So yes, it appears Fox 50 has something going on, as raising the antenna and getting a stronger one should not have resulted in a worse signal...


This is in Cary, although I'm in a bit of a low spot.


----------



## cdecourt




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikedaul_
> *I'm out in the woods of chapel hill. Lately my fox50 OTA signal has dropped into the 30's (and I'm unable to pick it up). The other networks (sans upn and wb) are coming in fine... anyone else notice a signal drop on fox50?*



Mike,


You are on target. The WRAZ-DT transmitter took a hit resulting in a bias board failure. Also, one of the filament transformers did not survive and a replacement transformer is on the way. Currently the WRAZ-HD transmitter is running at 50% power and should be back up as soon as we receive the new transformer.


Hang in there!


----------



## Daryl L

cdecourt,


Am I correct that WRAZ-DT uses a directional antenna or have never gone completely to full power? I live down in Pembroke about 45 miles south of Fayetteville and I usually receive WRAL-DT almost all the time (atleast 90% of the time) but rarely receive WRAZ-DT (30% of the time when tropspheric ducting is on my side).


I realize WRAZ-DT currently transmits a 720p signal but is there any word on the splicer install?


----------



## sooke

Daryl,


According to this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=409554 


the splicer is installed. But CPanther95 did not cite his source for the info, so who really knows.


Sooke

-----

I want my HD PVR, dag nabbit.


----------



## Daryl L

sooke,


Thanks. I usually look in on that thread daily but hadn't today. Yesterday when I looked Raleigh was listed yellow as not having the splicer yet.


----------



## scsiraid

What is a splicer?


----------



## sooke

I'm no expert, as you will see, but as I understand it, the splicer will allow the local fox station (WRAZ in our case) to receive an HD data stream from Fox's national/central/whatever broadcast source and splice in local graphics (eg. severe weather crawls, WRAZ logo, etc.). The splicer allows this without decoding the MPEG2 (it works directly on the encoded HD stream). Somehow. I think. Could be wrong.


Anyhow, the splicer is necessary in order for the local station to start broadcasting Fox's national HD feed this fall (ie. we needed WRAZ to get the splicer before NFL season).


There is a Fox engineer out of Charlotte who frequents the HD Programming forum. I think his handle is something like, uhm... foxeng. Anyhow, I am explaining the splicer based on my memory of his explanation. So any errors are mine. But one neat thing I remember is that since the HD feed is not decoded and re-encoded by the local affilliate, but instead passes through relatively unmolested, there should theoretically be less compression artifacts than the way other networks do it. Apparantly it also saves Fox some money.


Hope I got all that close to right.


Sooke


----------



## sooke

Oops, foxeng is out of Greensboro, not Charlotte. His posts are real informative. Glad he's active on the forum.


Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> the splicer is installed. But CPanther95 did not cite his source for the info, so who really knows.
> *



OK, this is where Cpanther95 got his splicer info:


"A lot of these recent additions are not coming from the individual markets/affiliates or the FOX side of things, but from a grapevine leading back to the installation/testing side. Something like a friend, of a friend, of a friend, of a friend, of a friend who's cousin is sleeping with the guy who's sister schedules the splicer installation-test itinerary for Thomson/GVG







"


Sounds solid enough to me.










Hey, anyone know anyone who is sleeping with the SA8000HD release engineer at Time Warner?











Sooke


----------



## macnbc

I'm not sleeping with anyone from TWC, but I can say that the HD-DVR release is extremely close.


Spoke with someone higher-up in the company yesterday, they said that there had been plans to begin the roll-out THIS WEEK, but it had pushed back a little bit because of another last minute glitch.


Almost there though..


----------



## sooke

I'm sorry to hear that macnbc.


About the HD-DVR delay I mean.


Thanks for the update.


Sooke


----------



## Daryl L

sooke,


I saw you post this in another thread. I figured answering it here would be better.


> Quote:
> So I noticed that Raleigh's Fox station (WRAZ) was broadcasting the Dems convention in HD last night. Does that mean they were already using the splicer to rebroadcast Fox's national HD feed?
> 
> 
> Otherwise, how did WRAZ get an HD signal?



WRAZ-DT has been sending a 720p signal for a few months now. They did 1080i for awhile before that. They show local games in true HD like some of the Hurricanes hockey games. They've also broadcasted some HD games for WRAL-DT. Lastnight HDnet carried the Democratic Convention in HD and since WRAL-DT carries some of HDnets proramming during the daytime they probably was tapped into HDnets HD converage to show it.


By the way, WTVD-DT ABC 11-2 (52-2) is now carrying ABC's new national digital news channel ABC News Now and its also on TWC ch.212


----------



## cdecourt

WRAZ-HD is carrying both the Democratic and Republican conventions in 1080i. The feeds are from The High Definition-National News Consortium (HD-NNC) in association with NHK-Japan Broadcasting Corporation (NHK) to produce high-definition television (HDTV) coverage of this summer's 2004 Republican National Convention. The HD-NNC will provide live HDTV pool switched feed to all interested, accredited broadcasters at each convention site.


HD-NNC is an association of approximately 40 broadcasters, media producers and others advancing the use of digital, high-definition, and/or wide-screen format for newsgathering and news programming in the United States.


The 2004 Democratic National Convention is scheduled for July 26 through July 29 at the FleetCenter in Boston. This is the first time the city of Boston has ever hosted a political convention. There will be 4,353 Democratic delegates voting and 611 alternate delegates attending the convention.


The 2004 Republican National Convention is scheduled for August 30 through September 2 at Madison Square Garden in New York City. This is the first time in Republican National Committee history that New York will host the Republican National Convention. There will be 2,509 delegates and 2,344 alternate delegates attending the convention.


The conventions will also be streamed gavel to gavel on WRAL.com and on the WRAL 24 Hour News Channel.


----------



## Daryl L

Thanks for the info cdevourt.









> Quote:
> WRAL-DT carries some of HDnets proramming during the daytime they *probably* was tapped into HDnets HD converage to show it



That's why I said *probably*, I wasn't sure.


----------



## mikedaul




> Quote:
> Mike,
> 
> 
> You are on target. The WRAZ-DT transmitter took a hit resulting in a bias board failure. Also, one of the filament transformers did not survive and a replacement transformer is on the way. Currently the WRAZ-HD transmitter is running at 50% power and should be back up as soon as we receive the new transformer.
> 
> 
> Hang in there!



Thanks for the info!! I was going crazy trying to adjust my antenna


----------



## scsiraid

TWC put out a TV ad for the HD DVR a couple days ago saying it was ready. I called them a few mins ago and they said it was a mistake and that it would be 2-3 more weeks before they released the boxes. Im really getting sick of this. The olympics is two weeks away.... If they screw this up I for one will be very unhappy with them.


----------



## gwall

I saw it too. I spoke to some folks there and the ad was supposed to run in Greensboro- not here.


At any rate, the launch is happening soon - probably next week/definitely out before the Olympics. The customer service reps said they are sending emails to announce the launch, then sending postcards shortly after.


----------



## ENDContra

FYI: The Tyson/Williams fight is being offered in high definition and is available on TWC channel 270 (PPV obviously). Just saw that it had popped up today, though I guess its a temp channel just for the fight.


----------



## deArgila

And for anyone that doesn't already know - Voom is offering the fight in HD for FREE on channel 711


----------



## macnbc

Scsi,


I feel your pain about the olympics, rest assured TWC is trying to get the HD-DVRs out with all deliberate speed. They know how many people are waiting and they want to get them out just as badly as we want to have them.


Personally, I'm glad that they're taking the time and effort to release a quality product, rather than release something that's not ready yet, and then having to update them remotely a half dozen times to get it right.


How would YOU feel if you got your brand spanking new HD-DVR and it corrupted a half dozen recordings of the Olympics? I want to know that when this thing is put out, that it's going to do the job right.


This is still uncharted territory and brand new technology, Voom's not even going to have their HD-DVRs until at least OCTOBER by their own count. That's no Olympics, and no start of the NFL season. So if TWC gets theirs out within the next month, they're AHEAD of the game. They are still far, far away from screwing this one up. If we still don't have them by the time deArgila has one, THEN we can start talking foul-up.


While we're on the topic.. I've heard some more details on the plan on HD-DVR distribution, as of the last word I've heard, they're still planning to only have technicians install them, without stocking them in the payment centers. The rationale behind this tactic, at least according to the rep I was speaking to, is that since the HD-DVR has a much larger recording capacity than the standard one, they want to be absolutely sure that only customers with HDTVs are receiving them, rather than people with standard TVs just trying to con the boxes out of them to get more recording space.


----------



## wjarrettc

Has anybody noticed which MLB games (if any) are subject to blackout in the RDU on INHD (through TWC obviously)?


I'm not a big baseball fan but a friend of mine is interested in the Mariners v. Orioles game next week but I wasn't sure if it would be blacked out or not.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamieh1

Ican on a good night recieve WRAZ here in Washington NC, every night I get

5,11,17, and some nights 22

Have a channel master 3020 with a preamp.


----------



## WRoss

I agree with macnbc about the concept of getting the HD-recorder operating properly BEFORE releasing it. As a long time Dish Network subscriber using a SD PVR (721) I've been fence sitting about which way to get source material for my new HD monitor.


I'd been hoping that the Dish HD-PVR (921) would be the answer, however after reading months of postings from frustrated 921 owners (on the DBStalk site) I've concluded that the TW HD box is the better route because I won't have to OWN a questionable product. The Dish 921 has been buggy from the start and there seems to be no end in sight.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the TW unit will be relatively problem free - at the expense of a delayed release.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Has anybody noticed which MLB games (if any) are subject to blackout in the RDU on INHD (through TWC obviously)?
> 
> 
> I'm not a big baseball fan but a friend of mine is interested in the Mariners v. Orioles game next week but I wasn't sure if it would be blacked out or not.
> *



Youre out of luck...MLB considers this area to be an Orioles market (I have no idea why as Ive never met an Orioles fan ever), so all Orioles games on inHD are blacked out...you will have to watch on FOX Sports Net. This is also why we dont get Turner South because MLB doesnt consider us a Braves market (apparently no one from MLB has ever been to Raleigh).


----------



## wjarrettc

Let's see, I could drive 5+ hours to Baltimore or 6+ hours to Atlanta to see a MLB game. I'm sure that showing the games in this market is definitely going to take away from the stadium gate.










I've never understood the blackout rules from this perspective. I'm glad my favorite sport is soccer, where there are no blackout rules (since most of the games come from Europe anyway).


----------



## Scooper

I'm with you - if I want to see LIVE Pro Baseball - I'll go to the Bulls or Mudcats games - more fun anyway...


----------



## pats02

Anyone have a built-in QAM tuner in their set that can tune the digitial signals sent by TWC in the Triangle area? I have a Toshiba 57h93 and was able to get some of the channels a while back but they seem to drop in and out.


If you have cable, can you try tuning to 93-1 which I believe should be HD Discovery?


Also, can I confirm that people in the area have successfully connected a DVI capable TWC STB to their DVI input on their set? Do you notice an improved picture quality? If it is better, I'd consider upgrading. Thanks!


----------



## macnbc

pats, I am running DVI cable out of my TWC SA3250HD box to my HDTV.. works wonderfully.


Maybe it's just me, but I've never really noticed a significant difference between the component cables and the DVI signal. I studied both carefully and I'm just not seeing any significant change. Maybe I just have bad eyes or I'm not looking for the right things though..


----------



## fs123

NOt sure if this has been brought up since this thread is a little long to go through










ANyways I couldnt sleep so as I was scanning through the channel guide and i noticed there is a new channel entry for HD PPV on channel 270 . There is no info on it yet since it just appeared tonight.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by macnbc_
> *pats, I am running DVI cable out of my TWC SA3250HD box to my HDTV.. works wonderfully.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I've never really noticed a significant difference between the component cables and the DVI signal. I studied both carefully and I'm just not seeing any significant change. Maybe I just have bad eyes or I'm not looking for the right things though..*



I'm running DVI from my TWC Pace box and also component cables. I see no discernible difference to my eyes in HD. On SD channels, I notice some "sparklies" on the DVI output but they're not there on the component.


Jarrett


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by macnbc_
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I've never really noticed a significant difference between the component cables and the DVI signal. I studied both carefully and I'm just not seeing any significant change. Maybe I just have bad eyes or I'm not looking for the right things though..



What kind of display are you using? Is it CRT-based?


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I'm running DVI from my TWC Pace box and also component cables. I see no discernible difference to my eyes in HD. On SD channels, I notice some "sparklies" on the DVI output but they're not there on the component.
> 
> 
> Jarrett*



BTW, I'm using a Toshiba CinemaSeries CRT-based monitor.


----------



## edvedd

Ch. 270 was the Tyson vs Williams HD PPV event- it looked great.


----------



## daggerNC

Jarrett - what length are you running the DVI cable? I have seen a number of posts stating that too long a run for a given DVI cable and/or quality of cable is the cause for sparklies. Runs over 25'-30' are tough, and shorter runs of poorer quality cables have been noted. Do a search in the projector and/or DVD player forums.


----------



## scsiraid

Are the 'sparklies' only visible on SD content? I am running a Pace HD box with a 1m cable to a dtronics switcher with a 1m cable to my TV. Works great. I really dont see much difference between DVI and Component but am going to stick with DVI since Ive invested in the switcher.


----------



## macnbc

Erik, My display is an LCD-type.


----------



## druze

Hi All,


I've been a long time lurker here on AVS, but I just signed up. I ordered a Samsung HLN567W a couple of days ago (I couldn't wait for the new HD2+ model anymore) and will get it early next week. I want to switch my regular Time Warner digital cable box for a new one that can handle HDTV. I don't plan on getting the DVR option (which I know a lot of you are waiting for), so I'm wondering which model is the best one to request? I would like to get a box with the DVI output enabled. Any ideas?


Thanks,

Druze


----------



## macnbc

druze, the key piece of advice is to make sure that TWC does NOT give you a SA3100 box. That box is old and does not have any DVI output. I've also heard it has inferior picture quality.


The other two boxes in TWC's circulation right now (the SA3250 and the Pace box) are both popular, and both have people who love them and hate them.


I have the SA3250, and like it better. It strikes me as a well-built box that's pretty reliable and has a good picture quality. When it was first released, the DVI port did not function, however, it has since been activated, so this is no longer a problem. Some people really dislike how the 4:3 pillars are a light gray color on it. I'm fine with this since my HDTV is a silver color, so it blends well with it. This, however, might be an issue for some people.


Other people prefer the Pace box, as it's more recent, and was DVI compatible right out of the gate. I believe it has some additional ports that the SA3250 does not, HOWEVER, it does NOT have an RF output jack, which has peeved off a lot of people who use it for Tivos or what-not. Another complaint with the Pace boxes is that they have a much higher rate of failure than the SAs. I used to work for TWC-Raleigh, (I finished my job there last week, which is why I had a lot of insider information, I didn't want to say so at the time though because I didn't want to risk my job on it.), and while I was there, we had a whole bunch of people return defective Pace HD boxes. Some of them were fried entirely, many of them just had their clock displays screw up. While I was there, I saw no SA3250s come back defective. The Pace boxes do have black 4:3 pillars, and are more adjustable with their picture output options, which many owners love.


It's really a personal decision between the two.. both boxes have pros and cons working for them, you just have to decide what aspects of the box are more important to you. Either the SA3250 or the Pace will serve you very well. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## wjarrettc

Does anybody know what happened to the SD digital feed of WTVD (ABC) on TWC? I used to get the HD feed on 211 and the SD feed on 212. I'd use 212 when recording from my TiVo because I felt the picture quality was a little better when played back on TiVo (not sure why). But the last few times I've tried to tape something, I've ended up taping ABC News Now. It seems to be playing on this channel 24 hours a day.


WVTD's site was useless to me...


----------



## Scooper

ABC (the network) started ABC NOW, and all the O&O (WTVD is one of these) are doing exactly you see.


----------



## bobjdan

MACNBC of anyone else with a 3250HD box, I'd like to clarify how the picture controls work and how it would affect me. I am still using the older 3100HD box and here is how it works with my Pioneer Plasma.


If I have an NTSC channel I select the video input (which comes from the video composite output of the 3100 HD) can change the screen size to 4:3, zoom, full, or wide. If I go to an HD channel, my screen is blank.


If I select the HD input (which comes from the 3100HD component output) the only mode I get is full screen which means on an HD channel I get a full screen, letterbox, or 4:3 depending on what is being broadcast. I cannot for example make the 4:3 full screen by stretching it. If I tune the 3100 to an NTSC channel I get 4:3 with no ability to stretch it.


I've looked through all the 3250 Documentation at Scientific Atlanta and through the forum and it appears that depending on how I set up the 3250HD I can have my plasma work the same way as it does now, or if I have a remote with a # key I can stretch the HD picure to full screen when necessary. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## wjarrettc

Earlier in this thread a few folks mentioned TWC broadcasting in QAM. I'm interested in this and would like to know more. I'm pretty much a novice to HD and QAM so forgive if these are elementary questions:


1) Is it just HD channels or is it all of the digital channels for the locals?

2) Is this a "supported" mode by TWC...in other words, as a TWC subscriber, is this "legal" and if so, what level of service do you need to keep to receive these channels.

3) Is this temporary and these channels will soon be encrypted or is their long-term plan to keep these in the clear?


Any info you guys have is appreciated. Although I like the fact that I can get locals in HD over TWC, there analog tier of programming looks horrible on my HDTV monitor and I want to go back to DISH as my primary provider (good thing I never cancelled the account!)


----------



## druze

Thanks so much, macnbc. I really appreciate the information. I think that if I had to purchase the box myself, I would go with the SA3250. However, since the box is free along with any maintenance, I believe I'll get the Pace HD box. I like the black borders for 4:3 material and with the DLP TV I don't have to worry about burn-in.


----------



## edvedd

macnbc-

what department did you work in at TWC?


wjarrettc-

From what I know, with a QAM tuner you can pick up the local HD networks and possibly TNT and Discovery HD - but it is not supported by TWC.


As far as your analog channels go, try adjusting the color levels (you've probably done this). I spent a few hours getting the levels right on the HD side of things as well as the analog and digital channels. The time spent made a world of difference and my stuff looks great.


----------



## mikea28

while we're talking about TWC and QAM support - any idea if you can pick up the other digital cable channels with a QAM tuner? ESPN News, MTV2, SpeedTV, Fox sports world, etc.?


if so i'd be mighty interested since there's no HD DVR in the area yet, i'm not willing to get the regular DVR and have two set top boxes to deal with, my replaytv can't record those channels as of now (without the major kludge that i'm using for now)...but i might be willing to setup my PC to do the recording with a QAM tuner....


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *while we're talking about TWC and QAM support - any idea if you can pick up the other digital cable channels with a QAM tuner? ESPN News, MTV2, SpeedTV, Fox sports world, etc.?
> 
> 
> if so i'd be mighty interested since there's no HD DVR in the area yet, i'm not willing to get the regular DVR and have two set top boxes to deal with, my replaytv can't record those channels as of now (without the major kludge that i'm using for now)...but i might be willing to setup my PC to do the recording with a QAM tuner....*



Here are the QAM channels that I've mapped out. My TV doesn't do a good job filtering out channels that have no signal, so it's really tedious to find the channels.


84.2 Local religious channel

84.3 TNT-HD

85.1 WRAL-DT (CBS)

85.2 WRAL-HD (CBS)

85.3 WRAL News Channel

90.1 PBS DT

90.2 PBS HD

90.3 WUNC Kids

90.4 WUNC Educational

90.5 WUNC North Carolina

93.1 Discovery HD Theatre

104.9 League pass in demand preview loop

106.1 Icontrol preview loop

106.3 Indemand preview loop

111.1 News 14 Carolina (SD)

111.2 WNCN HD (NBC)

111.3 WNCN DT (NBC)

113.1 WRAZ HD (FOX)

113.2 WRAZ DT (FOX)

113.3 WTVD HD (ABC)

113.4 WTVD DT (ABC)

113.5 WTVD Weather

113.6 WRAL Weather

114.1 ESPN Now (SD)


----------



## pats02

Mswilson, that is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for the post! However, I used to be able to tune to most of the channels that you've listed but can't seem to lock onto the signals anymore. What level of service do you have from TWC?


----------



## mswilson

DIGIPiC 1000 (digital cable, first tier)


----------



## deArgila

also, I think there's ESPN and ESPN2 on something like 119 - a friend of mine with an LG-3410a can pick it up - but my signal is too weak.


----------



## Greg T

HI All,

I moved from Denver Colorado to Mebane (the back of Mill Creek) about 3 weeks ago. Being the HDTV geek that I am, I've already mounted a 40 foot mast with two Radio Shack UHF only antennas (one pointed towards Greensboro, the other towards Raleigh) being combined into a Channel Master Spartan pre-amp. I'm getting.....


14, 16.1 WGPX-DT 60%

15 hops up to 20% not sure what station it is.

29, 45.1 WXLV 45 65%

31, 12.1, WXII-DT 90%

32, 26.2 UNC-HD 88%

33, 48.1 WUPN 48 85%

36 hops to 13% not sure what station it is

38, 40.1 WTNC 71%

42, 30.1 WRAY-DT 68%

43, 61.1 WLXI-DT 76%

49, 50.1 WRAZ HD 85%

51, 2.1 WFMYHD 92%

52, 11-1, WTVD1 90%

53, 5.1 WRAL DT 91%

55, 17.1 NBC17 90%

57, 22.1 WLFL HD 47%

59, 4.2 UNC-HD 92%


WGHP has come in sparsely a few times, but generally not watch able


So, do I need to point another Antennae North to get UPN and or WB in HD? What are the local plans for UPN and WB to do HD? WLFL is doing gray bars. WXII's upconvert to 5.1 sounds horrible (doesn't use center channel). So, I'm using 17.1 as my NBC station. Too bad because it looks like WXII isn't multi casting.


----------



## Scooper

WLFL (WB) and WRDC (UPN) in Raleigh are Sinclair owned stations - don't expect HD from them if they can help it. Eventually,(say, 2 years from now) they will be forced to increase their power from their anemic 9.1 KW and you should at least be able to receive them. All HD transmitters in Raleigh are in the same general location (except for WUNC and the PAX affiliates), so you're doing good. WRAL is probably the nation's leader in HDTV - ALL local programming is done in HD - even the news. WRAZ is also owned by Capital Broadcasting - and they're just waiting on FOX Network to get on board


----------



## ENDContra

Theres a thread in the HDTV Programming forum about Sinclair pushing HD with their WB affiliates....will be interesting if that has any effect on us in the Triangle. Right now with those two networks not being available in HD here, I have a tendency to forget they exist since they are at complete opposite ends of my program guide.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> 
> All HD transmitters in Raleigh are in the same general location (except for WUNC and the PAX affiliates), so you're doing good.



What location is that? Thanks!


----------



## Scooper

Most of them (5, 11, 17, 22(DT), 28, and 50) are out east of Clayton along US70 and the Wake County line - Auburn. You can see them as you drive by on I40 also.


22 Analog is west of there, 4 is out in Chapel Hill, and 40 (38 DT) is between Chapel Hill and Fayetteville. 30 (42) is out in Wilson.


----------



## j2jones




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *What location is that? Thanks!*



Best way to find station locations is here , at AntennaWeb.org. Enter your address and you can receive antenna info, compass direction for stations, and street level maps.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by j2jones_
> *Best way to find station locations is here , at AntennaWeb.org. Enter your address and you can receive antenna info, compass direction for stations, and street level maps.*



Thanks. That is a great resource. It takes a lot of the guesswork out of whether or not we can get OTA signals with a small antenna or have to go with big aerial.


----------



## gillcup

I've had digital cable with TWC for several months and have experienced several problems. Note that I have the SA3850HD with IEEE 1394 output and I'm only refering to HD channels. I'd like to know if anyone else is having similar problems:


1) Video and audio drop-outs. I see this problem more on HBO and Showtime than INHD or HDNET. I've almost never been able to watch a movie on HBO all the way through without numerous drop-outs. Do others have similar problems with HBO?


2) I don't get any audio over the IEEE 1394 with Showtime. Anyone else with this box have the same problem?


Thanks,


----------



## scsiraid

Why no Nascar 16x9 HD today?


----------



## ENDContra

Who knows, I sent a note to engineering there as NBC17ENG suggested in the past, but I havent seen it change yet.


----------



## sooke

gillcup,


I have the SA3250HD box (but without firewire). I have not noticed audio drop outs. Although, I don't watch much HBO lately. I have noticed an rare lip sync issue lately that I never used to. No channel in particular though.


Sooke


----------



## deArgila

NBC!!! Come on!


I just hope they remember to show the HD feed for the Olympics - they are SOOO FREAKING UNRELIABLE!!!


----------



## ENDContra

This isnt exactly HD related, but....I just noticed that the Panthers-Redskins game next Saturday is on ABC11 rather than FOX50. I know the past few years FOX50 has carried the Panthers network preseason games, so apparently WTVD has acquired these this season (as well as the weekly show Im assuming...I saw a recap show on one of the subchannels the other night).


Also, I checked this info on the Panthers website and it also mentions that there will be 4 preseason games as part of the Panthers Network coverage. With 2 nationally televised Panthers games by CBS and FOX, will these be blacked out in our area in favor of the Panthers Network coverage?....would be ashame since I think both national games will be in HD or widescreen.


Actually, to make this HD related, is it safe to assume the late night showing of The Kid on ABC (preempted for the above game) will not be in HD? Im not sure who has the ability to record and playback HD material in this area other than WRAL.


----------



## scsiraid

Well...... 4.5 days till opening ceremonies and still no HD DVR.... This isnt looking good..... Anybody heard anything?


----------



## edvedd

I've heard it's either going to be later this week or next. One of their techs told me they received the software release this past friday so it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## ewtroan

I talked to a roadrunner tech on Sunday about an unreleated problem and asked about the HD-DVR while I was on the phone. He said he was confident it would be before the end of the month (said something about the tone of the internal memos which have been promising becoming much more positive recently), and that they had quite a bit of hardware sitting around ready for the rollout.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *I talked to a roadrunner tech on Sunday about an unreleated problem and asked about the HD-DVR while I was on the phone. He said he was confident it would be before the end of the month (said something about the tone of the internal memos which have been promising becoming much more positive recently), and that they had quite a bit of hardware sitting around ready for the rollout.*



I was on the phone today with TWC ordering the English Premier League PPV soccer package and inquired. I was told "this month" and "check our website for the latest info".


Jarrett


----------



## Rob!Todd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I was on the phone today with TWC ordering the English Premier League PPV soccer package and inquired. I was told "this month" and "check our website for the latest info".
> 
> 
> Jarrett*



This is the EXACT same response I've gotten from TWC for the last 2 months.


Sigh...

Rob


----------



## Rob!Todd

Anyone feel like starting an online petition to TWC threatening that a significant number of area HD users will be switching to satellite if TWC does not manage to release the HD-DVR before the Olympics?


Maybe that's a bit overboard but I'm just getting entirely too frustrated of being told that they'll be out by the end of the month (which I started hearing back in May).


Rob


----------



## willobandb

Here is a link to some info from the Charlotte thread where it seems they have been getting HD-DVR boxes installed since late July. Read the last 6 or 7 pages and you will see the good, the bad, and the ugly with respect to folks' experiences in the Queen City.


Something to whet your appetites until we get things rolled out here!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&pagenumber=57 


Bob


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by willobandb_
> *
> 
> Something to whet your appetites until we get things rolled out here!
> *



Ugh, more like *lose* my appitite.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *Ugh, more like lose my appitite.*



No kidding -- reading that thread has me looking at DirectTV once again. Time to check out antennaweb I guess...


Erik


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *No kidding -- reading that thread has me looking at DirectTV once again. Time to check out antennaweb I guess...
> *



I've had my DirecTV HDTiVo since June and love it. It's been working flawlessly for me. Tthere have been reports of issues with the DVI not working, but DTV has been replacing those boxes and I don't have DVI anyway. Also some issues with audio dropout on HDNet, but that seems to be an issue with HDNet, and I didn't spring for the HD package anyway, so that doesn't affect me either. The only big gripe I have is that the HDTiVo is running the older 3.x version of the TiVo software. I had a standalone running 4.x, got used to having folders in my now playing list (i.e. all the episodes of one show in a separate folder so the list isn't as long).


DTV is also running a special right now of 6 months of the HD package for free (then 6 months at 10.99). they have ESPN HD, Discovery HD, HDNet, and the HD version of premium channels (but only if you already get that premium channel), so it still isn't worth it to me. I wish they had TNT HD so I could have recorded The Grid in HD. Oh well.


----------



## halljb

Reading that Charlotte thread makes me nervous. Not being able to output via the s-video jack all the time is almost a showstopper for me. I have a scaler (htpc) that I'd like to use to display the SD channels. Hopefully this will be fixed!!


Brian


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I've had my DirecTV HDTiVo since June and love it. It's been working flawlessly for me. Tthere have been reports of issues with the DVI not working, but DTV has been replacing those boxes and I don't have DVI anyway. Also some issues with audio dropout on HDNet, but that seems to be an issue with HDNet, and I didn't spring for the HD package anyway, so that doesn't affect me either. The only big gripe I have is that the HDTiVo is running the older 3.x version of the TiVo software. I had a standalone running 4.x, got used to having folders in my now playing list (i.e. all the episodes of one show in a separate folder so the list isn't as long).
> *



Are you using OTA for locals? Any problems with doing that? What does the Tivo output for the non-HD digital OTA channels, 480p?


Erik (who thinks a trip to Durham to poke at pkscout's setup might be in the cards)


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *Are you using OTA for locals? Any problems with doing that? What does the Tivo output for the non-HD digital OTA channels, 480p?
> 
> 
> Erik (who thinks a trip to Durham to poke at pkscount's setup might be in the cards)*



I'm not pkscount, but I've got DirecTV HD working here in Cary. I'm in a bit of a low spot between two small hills, so the Winegard MetroStar2000 antenna DirecTV gave me did not work (tech also chose to use my single-story garage roof for the antenna rather than way up on the second story house roof where the dish is). I raised the mast another 2 feet and put a Radio Shack 80" boom directional antenna on ($60) and I'm getting everything but FOX50 in HD, and as noted earlier in the thread FOX is running at low-power.


I have the HD package, and watch it just enough to be worth keeping (especially if it encourages DirecTV to add more). HDNet and HDNet Movies are great, ESPNHD has fits when showing upconverted stuff (synch issues on commercials or SD bits they play), but their HD stuff (studio and games) is great. I used to have HBO, but they keep showing all their series during PrimeTime (when I have time to watch), so I back to CineMax which actually shows movies most of the time. With any luck CineMaxHD will get added soon (rumors have DirecTV tripling their HD lineup as soon as they get local stations moved to the new satellite).


Monday Night Football in HD from the OTA antenna was awesome.


I have not yet found the $1000 for the HDTivo, so I cannot comment on the DVR capabilities.


----------



## mattdb

Well I have a HDTiVo in Clayton. The off the air guide is seemlessly integrated with the DTV guide. You can change the output of the unit from 480i all the way to 1080i on the remote. The upconverted stuff looks fine. Not HD mind you....


Matt


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *Are you using OTA for locals? Any problems with doing that? What does the Tivo output for the non-HD digital OTA channels, 480p?
> 
> 
> Erik (who thinks a trip to Durham to poke at pkscount's setup might be in the cards)*



I have the local package from DTV so that I can record stuff in SD if the show isn't actually in HD and also have an OTA antenna for the digital locals. That said, the HDTiVo allows you to output in 480i, 480p, 720p or 1080i (I think I got all the i's and p's right). If the recording isn't in the output selecting, the HDTiVo scales it. There is no "native passthrough" function. So if you record a digital broadcast that isn't HD, you can output it in any resolution you'd like. If you have the output set to 480i then it outputs on both the s-video setup and the component (or HDMI) output. Any other resolution is output only over the component (or HDMI) output. I say component or HDMI because if you plug and HDMI cable in, the component output is disabled (I'm using component).


BTW, who is the pkscount of whom you speak? (note the extra 'n')


----------



## Rob!Todd

Just called TWC and the CSR's have at least been told to give a consistent message. "End of the month or perhaps early September."


Thanks guys... that's the Olympics, most of the preseason NFL, and the beginning of the college football season. Not to mention we still don't have ESPN-HD... guess I'll be looking into Voom.


Rob


----------



## ENDContra

^ Ummmm, you do realize that the VOOM DVR was delayed until 2005, right?


----------



## Rob!Todd

EndContra, actually no I didn't... so the only HD-capable DVR around right now is the Tivo-DirecTV combination?


Rob


----------



## mswilson

Dish Network's Dish Player-DVR 921 has a 250 GB hard drive... Pricy, though...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/p...hd/index.shtml


----------



## ENDContra

Apparently so....I know I cant justify $1000 for a DVR when soon, hopefully, we will have them from TWC. Ive waited this long, might as well wait a little longer.


----------



## scsiraid

What bothers me is that they are rolling these boxes out in Charlotte right now. Other places have had them for months. Why is RTP so late? Full disclosure by TWC as to what is going on would at least help.


----------



## gfb107

I've also got an HD-TiVo.


I'm using this onexpensive Radio-Shack indoor antenna in my attic to pick up all the OTA digitals broadcast from Raleigh. It works slightly better for me than the Silver Sensor. WLFL and WRDC are transmitting at low power and not HD, but I still get them.


I used a regular splitter/combiner to add my Silver Sensor pointed towards Chapel Hill to get WUNC, so I now get all the OTA Digital Channels currently available.


----------



## edvedd

I know some good people who work over at TWC.

TWC rolled them out in Charlotte b/c they were the beta test site for the Pioneer Passport Divisions. Raleigh isn't too far behind. They are just waiting on the official release from their corporate office-- basically since Raleigh is one of the largest cable companies they want to make sure the kinks are ironed out before they deploy - makes sense.

They've been monitoring the Charlotte launch very closely from what I've been told. Other twc places launched b/c they are on the scientific atlanta platform- whereas raleigh operates on pioneer.

Some employees have them in their homes. I haven't personally seen it - but I've been told it is incredible and seems to operate more smoothly than the standard dvr (with regard to channel surfing, fast-forward speeds, capacity, pic quality obviously, etc).


They'll be out this month- whether it's next week or the week after, it's coming and I'll be happy to wait a few more weeks if need be. patience is a virtue.


----------



## mswilson

As far as I know, Pioneer is a Scientific Atlanta OEM. That is, Scientific Atlanta builds the boxes, Pioneer puts their name on it.


I'd really like to see a switch to something based on the Moxi platform. Everything that has been built on Scientific Atlanta's platform has sucked. The boxes are underpowered and dated.


If Moxi comes out with a Cable Card driven system for consumers, I'll definitely consider buying it - unless TiVo beats them to it.


----------



## aldamon

With the NFL season coming up, I'm so close to dumping TWC (except for RoadRunner of course) and getting DirecTV. The "4-for-free" promo with the NFL Season Ticket and six months free of the HDTV package looks pretty darn good. Is there any reason besides personal preference that I shouldn't do this?


----------



## dwalton22

Two questions from a long time listener of this thread:


#1 - What's up with WRAZ? I live in Apex and I use to be able to pick them up ok but now I get nothing. Are they not transmitting anymore?


#2 - Anyone else noticed that titantv isn't showing WNCN NBC's olympic coverage as HiDef? This has me worried










Thanks!


----------



## Trip in VA

See the attachment. When did this start and does this mean that WLFL-DT will be in HD soon?


(Took tons of pics while at the beach and while on the road to/from the beach)


Speaking of which, I couldn't get a picture out of WRPX-DT or WFPX-DT. Is something up with them? Like, I'd have 50% signal from WFPX-DT and it'd show up as 62-1, etc. I'd tune to it, and it'd disappear--and show up again at 36-2. Then, I'd tune 36-2, and it'd move back to 62-1 and start over again.


- Trip


----------



## Daryl L

I have had problems the past couple days receiving WFPX-DT also. I normally lock on them 24/7. This morning I was having the same problem with WFPX-DT as Trip in VA. Right now they seem to be locking in just fine.


Oddly though I locked onto WHRO-DT 15-1 thru 15-4 this morning for a brief period which I've never gotten before. Appeared to be PBS. 15-1 was widescreen HD while 15-2 thru 15-4 was SD all on at the same time.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *With the NFL season coming up, I'm so close to dumping TWC (except for RoadRunner of course) and getting DirecTV. The "4-for-free" promo with the NFL Season Ticket and six months free of the HDTV package looks pretty darn good. Is there any reason besides personal preference that I shouldn't do this?*



read the fine print my friend...each year directv tries to bundle up the sunday ticket into a new subscriber package.


A buddy of mine did this last year and regretted it big time -- all he really wanted was sunday ticket but got sucked in having to sign a year contract.


----------



## aldamon

I appreciate the concern, but there's really no fine print involved. The 1-year contract is clear as day. I want the Sunday Ticket anyway and they're throwing in four months of their best programming package. After that, we're only required to have their basic Total Choice package. Also, their HD tier is free for the next six months and it actually includes ESPN-HD. I figure we'll give it a shot. Our cable bill is too high. We're not going to save much money for the first 4 - 6 months, but at least the cash will be going towards something we actually watch. I haven't been able to watch the Browns consistently for about 20 years and my wife's a Packers fan. We were forced to watch the Panthers last year and were pleasantly surprised. We kind of felt like bandwagon fans though. It's going to be a treat to watch "our" teams.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *^ Ummmm, you do realize that the VOOM DVR was delayed until 2005, right?*



Is this fact or just pure speculation? I hadn't heard this at all. Link?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *With the NFL season coming up, I'm so close to dumping TWC (except for RoadRunner of course) and getting DirecTV. The "4-for-free" promo with the NFL Season Ticket and six months free of the HDTV package looks pretty darn good. Is there any reason besides personal preference that I shouldn't do this?*



Having made the jump, I'll only warn you that cabling can be a real bear. I ran 5 lines from my roof (4 for the satellite and one for the OTA HD) to my distribution center and then one more line (for a total of three) to my living room for the HD TiVo. To get the dual tuner functionality, you need two cables connected to the HD TiVo. I ran a third line so I didn't have to diplex the OTA signal into one of the satellite cables (didn't want to reduce the signal quality any).


If you already and two or three cable runs where you want the HD TiVo, then you're good to go. Otherwise you need to do it yourself or plan on paying the installer ("basic" DTV install usually doesn't include complicated wiring - check in advance).


----------



## ENDContra

TWC box shut off by itself twice just a bit ago. From what I have heard before, this usually means there has been an update. I was hoping there was a new channel, maybe Bravo or Cinemax HD or, HAHA, ESPNHD (yeah right)....would have even settled for WB-HD, but I dont know that thats anywhere near happening. Anyone know what the update was?


I did go to the diagnostics channel and did a tune to "222" (where, if WB22 ever got a digital channel running at decent power, it would almost certainly be located on TWC)...rather than saying out of range, it said "not authorized"...does this mean anything at all?


----------



## Rob!Todd

ENDContra... I noticed the reboots as well although I don't see any new channels (at least no "new" HD channels). There are a couple of "hidden" channels that usually don't have anything on them but are nevertheless there:

205 PBS4

214 WTVD3 (ABC)

222 & 223 (WB22)

228 UPN

247 PAX

258 WRAL3 (CBS)

259 WRAL4 (CBS)

270 HDPPV

299 HDonDemand


Rob


----------



## ENDContra

Rob, are you actually able to turn to any of these, even if only through the diagnostics menu? Ive never even been able to do that, although I heard some people were able to turn to TNTHD a week before it officially started (not sure what market they were in though).


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Having made the jump, I'll only warn you that cabling can be a real bear. I ran 5 lines from my roof (4 for the satellite and one for the OTA HD) to my distribution center and then one more line (for a total of three) to my living room for the HD TiVo. To get the dual tuner functionality, you need two cables connected to the HD TiVo. I ran a third line so I didn't have to diplex the OTA signal into one of the satellite cables (didn't want to reduce the signal quality any).
> 
> 
> If you already and two or three cable runs where you want the HD TiVo, then you're good to go. Otherwise you need to do it yourself or plan on paying the installer ("basic" DTV install usually doesn't include complicated wiring - check in advance).*



Wow, that's a lot of wiring! I really have no interest in HD-TIVO and our house is pretty small. I don't anticipate any major cabling issues. We have cable runs in three rooms, but we're only installing two rooms with satellite. We figure the last TV can go on rabbit ears. It's just not used very often. I think the hardest thing will be getting phone lines in the two rooms we're installing so we can get the Sunday Ticket. I'm going to have to put a larger splitter on my Vonage line. Our house is old. I wish we had a "distribution box." LOL.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *TWC box shut off by itself twice just a bit ago.*



I noticed this too. Happened right at 2am as I was going out to watch the meteor shower. Screwed up both of my TiVos.


On MAJOR problem I have with TW cable boxes over my old DISH boxes is that after a reboot or a power outage, the TW boxes return to a "Power Off" state rather than turning themselves back on. TiVo, on the other hand, reboots itself and picks up recording where it left off.


So, if the power goes out in the middle of the program, TiVo tries valiantly to recover the recording as soon as it reboots but the TW box stays off, making me miss the end of the show.


Does anyone know of a way to configure these boxes to return to a "Power On" state after a power outage. Do the TW DVRs come back to Power On or Off (I have regular Pace/SA boxes with my two TiVos instead of a TW DVR).


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *Wow, that's a lot of wiring! I really have no interest in HD-TIVO and our house is pretty small. I don't anticipate any major cabling issues. We have cable runs in three rooms, but we're only installing two rooms with satellite. We figure the last TV can go on rabbit ears. It's just not used very often. I think the hardest thing will be getting phone lines in the two rooms we're installing so we can get the Sunday Ticket. I'm going to have to put a larger splitter on my Vonage line. Our house is old. I wish we had a "distribution box." LOL.*



Ooo. You might want to do some checking regarding Vonage issues with DTV boxes. I know that the DTiVos and HDTiVos have a hard time dialing out using Vonage. I have no idea if the same will be true with other DTV boxes.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *TWC box shut off by itself twice just a bit ago. From what I have heard before, this usually means there has been an update. .. Anyone know what the update was?*



I experienced the same problem (messed up my recording of "Vanishing Point" on INHD) so I called in and I talked to the head HD guru and he told me they had a major software upgrade last night. Unfortunately I didn't think to ask him what the upgrade was for but I'm hoping this is in preparation for the HD-DVR rollout


----------



## Daryl L

I also got an update on my Pace box. The ResApp date changed from April to July and my OS Date changed from October to May. I think my RessApp Version was PASSPORT 3.2 build 019 and changed to PASSPORT 3.3 build 017. Can't remember old OS Version.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwalton22_
> *Two questions from a long time listener of this thread:
> 
> 
> #1 - What's up with WRAZ? I live in Apex and I use to be able to pick them up ok but now I get nothing. Are they not transmitting anymore?
> 
> 
> #2 - Anyone else noticed that titantv isn't showing WNCN NBC's olympic coverage as HiDef? This has me worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!*



#1 I was over there last week, and they had taken a severe lightning strike and were still at reduced power. I'm sure they will be back up soon, if not already.


#2 Titantv just called me yesterday to ask. We are airing the full HD version with no local commercial interruptions 24/7 beginning tonight at 8:00.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Regarding last Sunday's NASCAR race, Miami did not interpret widescreen digital as needing a switch since it was not listed as true HD. They have re-read the e-mail, and should have corrected their information for the remaining races.


Speaking of email, the first viewer email came in at 2:10, but my guy did not read them until 5:30. He then switched it, but it was a bit late for that. I'm sorry it took him so long to catch it.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> 
> #2 Titantv just called me yesterday to ask. We are airing the full HD version with no local commercial interruptions 24/7 beginning tonight at 8:00. [/b]



At 8:00 or 9:00? Everything I've seen so far has said HD feed starts at 9pm.


----------



## bclinton23




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LarryNC_
> *There seems to be another "enhancement" with the 3250HD upgrade. The zoom/stretch/sidebar feature now works on HD channels. So if you had zoom turned on to stretch the SD channels it will also zoom the HD channel instead of passing through untouched. If you are watching a true HD widescreen broadcast you don't need any zooming or stretching so now you have to turn it off when you surf to a HD channel.
> *



Looks like this problem has finally been fixed with the latest software upgrade.


----------



## dwalton22

Thanks NBC17ENG. titantv has updated their listing for you guys now and it is showing that you will air olympic coverage in HD.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *At 8:00 or 9:00? Everything I've seen so far has said HD feed starts at 9pm.*



There's a 1 hour "special" re-capping the Salt lake City Games, then the opening ceremnonies at 9:00


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *There's a 1 hour "special" re-capping the Salt lake City Games, then the opening ceremnonies at 9:00*



Sweet! Perhaps I'll see myself in Hi-Def (well then again, I doubt there will be many shots of the crowd at the Curling venue where I was)


----------



## aldamon

Echo echo echo NBC!


----------



## markmsn

Yeah, hope they clean that up by 9:00.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Wasn't me! It sounded great over the air. It was awful on TWC. I had no choice but to shut off the 5.1 and go with stereo since they aren't passing it correctly. It still looks great though!


----------



## aldamon

I'm glad it was TWC and not NBC. DirecTV is coming tomorrow if Charley doesn't eat the installer







Hehe.


----------



## WildBill

Hey, anyone else using a QAM receiver lose the WRAL channels tonight? I am of course watching the olympics on NBC but all the WRAL sub-channes are gone. I have re-scanned and zip.

Woops, looks like the WRAL weather sub-channel (113.6) is still there but not the 85.x set. QAM reception of the 85.2, 85.3...etc are MIA? I wonder what's up?


----------



## markmsn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *Wasn't me! It sounded great over the air. It was awful on TWC. I had no choice but to shut off the 5.1 and go with stereo since they aren't passing it correctly. It still looks great though!*




Odd, I heard the echo on my OTA on my dish network 811. That was the early 8:00 special, 9:00 opening ceremonies sounds good, but no 5.1 though.


----------



## felke001

I have the SciAtl 3250 HD box, and would like to set the output format (to try 720 which is the native resolution of my Sammy)--the controls from the sci atl website (hold down select until the message light blinks) don't seem to work, maybe because TWC uses Pioneer Passport software.


Anyone know how to change/set the output of the box?


BTW, opening ceremonies looked great on TWC, echo problem went away by about 8:45 or so.

Mike


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by felke001_
> *I have the SciAtl 3250 HD box, and would like to set the output format (to try 720 which is the native resolution of my Sammy)--the controls from the sci atl website (hold down select until the message light blinks) don't seem to work, maybe because TWC uses Pioneer Passport software.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to change/set the output of the box?
> 
> 
> Mike*



Mike,


To change the output format, do the following:


1) press the "settings" button on your remote

2) press the "more settings" button (yellow triangle)

3) scroll down to "output format" in the "my preferences" section

4) use the left arrow to change the setting

5) press the "exit" button to save your changes


I have a Samsung DLP with native resolution of 720 and I find leaving the setting to 1080i is much better. The reason is that the Samsung does a much better job of scaling than the SA 3250. Since most HD channels are 1080i, it is better to have the 3250 pass the signal unchanged and let the Samsung do the scaling. YMMV of course.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I checked the threads for my sister stations in Philly, DC, New York, Dallas and the affiliate in Hampton Roads. They are reporting more video / MPEG-2 pixillation, break-up, and audio dropouts. Several report no 5.1, but no mention of the echo we had last night. I am confused about one thing: I switched back to stereo at a little after 8:00 after the calls started and I confirmed the echo on TWC and the OTA Sony Wega in my office, (stereo only, no 5.1, but my main demod 5.1 audio was great), which cleared up when I switched to stereo. Mike above reports it cleard up about 30 mins. later, so was this a local issue or a network issue? Can anyone else confirm when the echo audio cleared up? I'll read the instructions again, because it was difficult to understand since there were no pictures in it.

There's also a thread dedicated to the whole Olympic confusion at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1


----------



## felke001

Mark--

Thanks for the reply. For some reason i have aspect ratio but not output format on the options under the more settings....maybe I have an outdated software/firmware/hardware?


----------



## drewwho




> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> 
> *Hey, anyone else using a QAM receiver lose the WRAL channels tonight? I am of course watching the olympics on NBC but all the WRAL sub-channes are gone. I have re-scanned and zip.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Just the opposite of what's happening here in Cary for me. We lost the NBC17 digital channels sometime in the last few days. The channel scan picks up 111, but all the subchannels show up as "no signal". Just in time of the Olympics. Lovely.
> 
> 
> I also lost the sound to PBS-HD in the last few days. Maybe I got nailed by the recent software upgrade at TWC. But WRAL is fine.
> 
> 
> Looks like its rabbit ears for me..
> 
> 
> 
> Drew*


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by felke001_
> *Mark--
> 
> Thanks for the reply. For some reason i have aspect ratio but not output format on the options under the more settings....maybe I have an outdated software/firmware/hardware?*



Did you scroll down after pressing "more settings"? You need to push the down arrow to see all the options. There are a bunch of options, not just the few that initially show up.


----------



## felke001

Yes, I scrolled down until I was back where I started, but no output format...strange.


Everything looks fine outputing at 1080i, just wanting to experiment.


----------



## deArgila

Hmm - no WRAL via QAM for me, either.


----------



## WildBill

I lost the PBS HD sound as well. It is not acting just like the TNT-HD feed where the audio is from the adjacent channel.


DREW...

You said you lost nbc but still have cbs. However do you have a QAM receiver that is NOT supplied via TWC? If so what is it? Internal to the TV or an LG unit or what?

THANKS


----------



## drewwho

I have a Zenith C32V37 with a QAM tuner internal to the unit. I think that Zeniths are made by LG..

I never knew that the TNT audio was on another channel. Rather than boxing like all the other channels, non-HD content on TNT seems to be squished.


Also, I just dropped "standard" cable (which we signed up for during basketball season and kept neglecting to drop). The PBS problem appeared before they installed the filter to block standard cable, but I didn't notice the NBC problem until after that.


I wouldn't really mind loosing the HD PBS, but, darn it, PBS is the best thing about Digital TV for us. And switching back and forth to get different channels over broadcast (PBS-HD, NBC) and cable (PBS-ED, PBS, PBS-NC, CBS) is a royal PITA with my Zenith.


Drew


----------



## drewwho

Will NBC17 show any Olympic events in HD, or will it just continue to loop the opening ceremonies repeatedly?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## bobjdan

Hi Drew. I noticed that myself last night. I couldn't believe it when I saw that. NBC17 is the worst and most unreliable of the HD channels that I've watched.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Events are posted at www.nbcolympics.com 

The 8 hours of new coverage appears to start at 4:00 AM, and repeats a totoal of 3 times to fill the day: at Noon and 8:00 PM.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *Events are posted at www.nbcolympics.com
> 
> The 8 hours of new coverage appears to start at 4:00 AM, and repeats a totoal of 3 times to fill the day: at Noon and 8:00 PM.*



Ah, I see. And I also found that the HD coverage of events is delayed by at least 24 hours. See http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,1284,64552,00.html. I wonder if they are sending physical media by FedEX or something.


If they are unwilling or unable to show HD events in a timely fashion it seems like a better use of bandwidth might be to split into the 4 subchannels and show live coverage of all the events, rather than just cherry picking the most marketable and showing them repeatedly, and 24 hours late. Eg, what CBS did for the NCAA basketball tournament.


I really miss the CBC coverage I used to get when I lived in Buffalo, NY in the 80s and early 90s. They made an effort to show things as they happened, and really put the American coverage to shame. They showed more of each event because the broadcast all day, and on multiple channels. So you got to see what really happened, and not just the highlights an American network decided to show you.


Sigh.


Drew


----------



## bobjdan

The Olympics is just another typical NBC HD failure to provide HD just like its failure to show the US open golf tournament in HD. I was really looking forward to having the Olympics in HD and thought I was going to have it with the pre-Olympic advertising. NBC channel 6 is also one of the worst looking NTSC channels on TWC.


Fortunately CBS has the PGA golf tournament this weekend and I have something to watch in HD.


----------



## deArgila

In the main HDTV forum, I believe they've said that NBC is "purposely" delaying the HD feed because they don't want to detract ratings from the "normal" feed, where advertisers were promised x numbers of viewers.


Supposedly, this was requested by the local markets.


IMO, it just makes for a poor impression of NBC. In fact, I'm watching PGA on CBS and baseball on ESPN-Hd tonight.


PS - on a side note, I noticed that on the SD feed, NBC consistently kept putting in too many commercials during breaks of the basketball game, resulting in missed action. That's just RIDICULOUS!!!


Screw NBC. Thank God for Tivo.


----------



## wjarrettc

Quick question. I know that TWC has already screwed up our Dolby Digital 5.1 audio feed of the Olympics. Are they also responsible for the low quality of the images (compression?).


I had several folks over today and they were commenting on on how poor the picture looked when the gymnasts were in motion. I've found the picture to be "fuzzy", especially in the presence of high motion (good thing there's not too much motion involved in the Olympics







)


So I'm curious if this is an NBC problem or a TWC problem. I'm waiting on a Dish 811 to come in the mail so I can compare the two feeds, but for the time, what do folks here that are watching Dish, OTA, and TWC think of the picture quality (regardless of what you think of the content and timing of the feed).


Jarrett


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Quick question. I know that TWC has already screwed up our Dolby Digital 5.1 audio feed of the Olympics. Are they also responsible for the low quality of the images (compression?).*



I don't know, but I agree the picture is pixelated during movement. I sure hope this isn't typical of HD in the future. I see it more and more. I also actually prefer to watch the analog NBC station (06) instead of the digital SD station.


Is there a diagnostic mode on the SA3250HD box to display the bits/second of the HD stream (so as to know how much a channel is compressed)?


Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *In the main HDTV forum, I believe they've said that NBC is "purposely" delaying the HD feed because they don't want to detract ratings from the "normal" feed, where advertisers were promised x numbers of viewers.*



I've read this too. But then... why even bother with the expense of producing an HD broadcast if you don't want anyone to watch it?


Sooke


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I've read this too. But then... why even bother with the expense of producing an HD broadcast if you don't want anyone to watch it?
> *



Question for NBC17ENG: where is the appropriate place to lodge complaints about this? I'm in the same boat: I was eagerly awaiting HD competitions on Saturday, only to keep finding the opening ceremonies. 24 hours late means I'm not watching any HD coverage. Who do we lodge complaints with? Our local station? A national NBC e-mail address? I checked nbcolympics.com and did not see a contact listed anywhere.


----------



## bobjdan

Even the delayed HD coverage is pitiful. I've seen the same scenery of the greek country side and ocean damn near every time I flip over to see if they are actually showing some Olympics.


I noticed the same thing about the NBC Olympic site--no contact to complain to.


On the the bright side, the CBS PGA golf coverage in HD was trouble free.


----------



## WildBill

UPDATE ON QAM Reception issues


A known and trusted resource at WRAL sent an email and said he would look into the issue with TWC's messed up QAM broadcast received via means OTHER than their boxes. (TV's with built in QAM decoders and the LG STB units)


Nothing promised but a 'try'. Which is good enough with me.


If anyone else has QAM reception issues then please speak up. I told the WRAL guy to look in the AVSForum for details.


As of this writing I still don't have access to the WRAL digital channels. ANY OF THEM.


If something DOES come of this, which I hope, perhaps the LG units will be deemed out of spec or if TWC has some kind of signal modulation scheme they can apply then this 'might' fix the WRAL and TNT-HD sound issues but that's all hopeful wishing and NOT fact.


----------



## dwalton22

Has anyone out there tried to view TWC channels with the QAM capable (sort of) Fusion III card? From what I've been reading about the Fusion III it is a little flaky on picking up QAM channels (for some folks it works great for others next to nothing) so I was curious if anyone has tried it out with our local TWC.


----------



## mhs1970

Email address to lodge complaints (from nbc.com, contact info):

[email protected] 




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Even the delayed HD coverage is pitiful. I've seen the same scenery of the greek country side and ocean damn near every time I flip over to see if they are actually showing some Olympics.
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing about the NBC Olympic site--no contact to complain to.
> 
> 
> On the the bright side, the CBS PGA golf coverage in HD was trouble free.*


----------



## gwall

re: trouble tuning in QAM channels on TWC.


I have been able to tune them using the off-air IDs instead of the QAM channel. Meaning 5.1 for WRALHD, 5.2 for The News Channel. 11.1 for WTVD. 17.1 for WNCN and so on.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gwall_
> *re: trouble tuning in QAM channels on TWC.
> 
> 
> I have been able to tune them using the off-air IDs instead of the QAM channel. Meaning 5.1 for WRALHD, 5.2 for The News Channel. 11.1 for WTVD. 17.1 for WNCN and so on.*



Do you have an antenna set up? What box are you using for QAM?


I just tried this with my LG LST-3510A (the one with the DVD combo) - and no luck.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhs1970_
> *Email address to lodge complaints (from nbc.com, contact info):
> 
> [email protected] *



I sent an email to that id and got back


To: Feedback

Subject: Olympic HD Coverage

Sent: Mon, 16 Aug 2004 14:56:55 -0400


did not reach the following recipient(s):


Feedback on Mon, 16 Aug 2004 14:57:44 -0400

The message could not be delivered because you do not have create

permissions on this folder or it is only available to folder owners at this

time


I guess they don't really want to hear any complaints.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *I sent an email to that id and got back
> 
> 
> To: Feedback
> 
> Subject: Olympic HD Coverage
> 
> Sent: Mon, 16 Aug 2004 14:56:55 -0400
> 
> 
> did not reach the following recipient(s):
> 
> 
> Feedback on Mon, 16 Aug 2004 14:57:44 -0400
> 
> The message could not be delivered because you do not have create
> 
> permissions on this folder or it is only available to folder owners at this
> 
> time
> 
> 
> I guess they don't really want to hear any complaints.*




More than likely they had to shut down the mailbox because they were running out of disk space from the volume of complaints.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *Question for NBC17ENG: where is the appropriate place to lodge complaints about this? I'm in the same boat: I was eagerly awaiting HD competitions on Saturday, only to keep finding the opening ceremonies. 24 hours late means I'm not watching any HD coverage. Who do we lodge complaints with? Our local station? A national NBC e-mail address? I checked nbcolympics.com and did not see a contact listed anywhere.*


 www.nbc.com has a fedback button buried at the bottom of the page.


----------



## WildBill

gwall,

Thanks but I put my current house up for sale a month ago or so and because I had such 'great' HDTV offerings via cable I took my roof mounted antenna down.







I will wait upon a fix or find one.


I just wonder if anyone using any OTHER type of QAM receiver (other than LG brand) gets perfect reception on all channels?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I don't know, but I agree the picture is pixelated during movement. I sure hope this isn't typical of HD in the future. I see it more and more. I also actually prefer to watch the analog NBC station (06) instead of the digital SD station.
> 
> 
> Is there a diagnostic mode on the SA3250HD box to display the bits/second of the HD stream (so as to know how much a channel is compressed)?
> 
> 
> Sooke*



The HD is running at 15 Mbs and the SD is running at 3.5 Mbs. The rest of the 19.4 Mbs is taken by metadata and audio.


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *gwall,
> 
> I just wonder if anyone using any OTHER type of QAM receiver (other than LG brand) gets perfect reception on all channels?*



I am new to the HDTV world. I have recently ordered a Sony CRT HDTV (KD-34XS955) that has internal receivers (QAM and 8-VSB). It should be delivered in the next couple of days.


I am keenly interested in finding out if I'll have to use an antenna (indoor is my hope -- 20.5 miles from digital tower) and/or if I'll be able to use the QAM tuner with TWC. I'm on sub-standard cable (ie. basic) but I'm hoping that the unscrambled digital signals will be available via the QAM tuner as well.


G.


----------



## Lee L

The silliest thing about the delay is that they want it both ways. On one hand they say there is no one watching HD so why should we go to the trouble of producing stuff in HD, then for the Olympics, they have to delay it so the "massive" amount of HD viewers won't skew the ratings?


----------



## WildBill

G - Thanks for your response. Yes, with the basic cable (what I have) you get all the unscrambled digital content. A few pages back someone laid out the (at that time) list of channels. That story changed a few days ago but TWC didn't attempt to lock out this hardware, rather I believe it is just some incompability issues.


I will be interested in your response about reception with your Sony. Another person using a SONY box a few months back didn't have a sound issue with TNT-HD so unfortunately I am beginning to think it is an LG issue.










It would of course be a shame if I am forced to upgrade to a nice new HDTV with an integrated tuner. hmmmm.....


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee L_
> *The silliest thing about the delay is that they want it both ways. On one hand they say there is no one watching HD so why should we go to the trouble of producing stuff in HD, then for the Olympics, they have to delay it so the "massive" amount of HD viewers won't skew the ratings?*



We are still rated by the little 4:3 picture, which is why it is distributed on the various NBC 4:3 channels including Telemundo, USA & Bravo. There are no Neilson ratings on HD yet. That one Sony commercial is paying for this HD broadcast, because it just supplied them with cameras. OK, maybe also the big Panasonic screen in the background also helps pay for it, but the real money is still paid to the analog program streams.


While Raleigh, Durham, and the surrounding area is years ahead of the rest of the country- even major markets, the majority of the country has not seen anything in HD. Keep in mind Washington, Greenville, New Bern, and Wilmington just put their signals on the air in the last few months. This is their first exposure to it.


----------



## gwall

wildbill/deargila-

My pops has a splitter with one feed going to a SA 3250HD. The other feed goes to the built-in QAM tuner on a Panasonic PT 53TWD63G projection HD.

The off-air broadcasters are now tuning via off-air IDs, not QAM channel and program number. This has been working on his set just fine.


----------



## edvedd

They just started selling them- like a few hours ago they said. You have to call them to set up an installation - 1-866-4-TWC-NOW.


Just a heads up - boxes won't be available at their payment center offices - so you'll need to call in to set everything up.


They mentioned they are contacting a handful of customers tomorrow via an email.


It's all good - unlike other places I've read on this forum - they are offering a free installation/box exchange. I think charlotte is charging upwards of $40. Plus, if you don't have the HD Suite - they are throwing it in free for 3 months.

the monthly hd dvr charge is the same as std def dvr - and equipment prices are the same.


The rep on the phone was really knowledgable about the box (i was writing like mad)-

- same funtionality as the standard def dvr

- no picture degradation when watching a recorded HD program

- can change aspect ratio/output formats

- holds 20 hrs HD-only (capacity ranges from 30-50 hrs depending on what you record)

- dolby digital is working and was the source of the holdup - at least initially

- DVI isn't active - probably not until this winter

- No pass through like on the Pace box I have - fine with me

- s-video, cable out, video out are not active. only way to hook it up is with component. this kinda thwarts anyone that doesn't have an hdtv to get a hold of these boxes. I'm good with that.


got my appt. fri between 8-12pm. I'll report back then with an update. It's gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, down here in the Lumerton area (below Fayetteville) the guy called me this morning saying he's getting the HD DVR boxes in the morning and he'll send the tech out with mine either tomrrow or Thursday morning.


----------



## psockett

Hi all, we are working with both TWC and LG to figure out why the QAM decoders can's find us. If anyone has any other interseting points / observations, please let us know.


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid

WOOHOO.. Thanks edvedd... mines coming Thursday....


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *...There are no Neilson ratings on HD yet....*



How can this be changed? What is gating it?


Sooke


----------



## mikea28

i'm in for friday! woohoo!


----------



## Brian Grant

Just called and got mine scheduled for Friday afternoon. I asked about the HD Suite free for 3 months but the rep couldn't find anything on it










Oh well, getting the HD DVR finally more than makes up for that!


--Brian


----------



## Rob!Todd

Thursday afternoon for me!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## wjarrettc

Sweet! I just got my DISH 811 receiver today and was scratching my head how to integrate both the cable box and the dish box to my TiVo since the new dish box didn't have an RF output.


Now I can just grab the HD-DVR and use it for my cable DVR needs. I'm going to give TW and DISH a 3 month head-to-head and see which one I like better!


----------



## WildBill

psockett,

Thanks, I take it from your post your probably with capital broadcasting? I am on vacation next week and would give you my LST-3100A for the week if this would help. (although you guys might have all the equipment you need)

I sent this note via PM as well.

THANKS FOR CHECKING!


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *- No pass through like on the Pace box I have - fine with me
> *



Do you mean no passing through of various signals (480p, 720p, 1080i) but everything is upconverted to 1080i, or do you mean no pass through as in I can connect something like my Xbox to the box so that when I turn off the box, I get my Xbox? I can deal with the first but if its the second then thats disappointing as I only have two component inputs on my TV (I dont think it will really keep me from upgrading though).


I have an appointment on Monday from 1-5, wish I could have gotten one a little sooner but oh well. I already have HD Suite, whats the chance I could get 3 months free too I wonder


----------



## bmduncan

Thanks for the heads up edvedd. Just had an agonizing 17 min call but think she finally got the new box coded correctly. Install on 8/24 between 1-3. Confirmed 3 months free hd suite.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bmduncan_
> *Thanks for the heads up edvedd. Just had an agonizing 17 min call but think she finally got the new box coded correctly. Install on 8/24 between 1-3. Confirmed 3 months free hd suite.*



I know this sounds like the classic "Four Yorkshire Gentlemen" sketch from Monty Python, but you were LUCKY to only be on the phone 17 minutes.


After about a 10 minute initial hold time, my CSR told me that I could just stop in by one of the regional offices and pick up an HD-DVR. When I insisted that this was not the case, he put me on hold while he opened an Adobe Acrobat document (which apparently takes several minutes on the slow computer he had). After reading the document, he still wasn't sure, so he put me on hold again while he went to find someone to help him. After 5 minutes or so he came back and said that I was indeed correct and he had to schedule an appointment.


When trying to schedule an appointment, he couldn't find the correct code so he had to re-open the acrobat document. His computer froze. We waited "just another minute" for about 5 minutes and then he said he was going to transfer me to someone else that could help. Instead of patching me through directly to another CSR, he put me back in the main queue.


10 minutes later, I got another CSR. He at least knew about the HD-DVRs but unfortunately, couldn't get into my account because it was locked by the the first CSR still being logged into it. He put me on hold while he called the first CSR to get him to log it (of course he couldn't, because his computer was crashed). Another 5 minutes or so passed and the second CSR came back on said that he couldn't input the HD-DVR into my account right now but did go ahead and schedule an appointment for the install. Now I've got to call them back this morning to make sure everything was setup correctly (it would be the first time...when I had my cable and VoIP phone installed, everything was FUBAR on arrival).


Someone please remind me why we deal with TWC? Oh yeah, it's locals in HD, HD-DVRs, and video on demand.


----------



## uncbydac

I called and scheduled my HDDVR install for Monday afternoon in Cary. HDSuite is free for 3 months. Also, he said I needed to pay the installer $5.61 fee. Anyone know what this is for? Am I the only one paying?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *We are still rated by the little 4:3 picture, which is why it is distributed on the various NBC 4:3 channels including Telemundo, USA & Bravo. There are no Neilson ratings on HD yet. That one Sony commercial is paying for this HD broadcast, because it just supplied them with cameras. OK, maybe also the big Panasonic screen in the background also helps pay for it, but the real money is still paid to the analog program streams.*



What about the money DirecTV paid to carry the HD stream? That's part of the reason I'm annoyed: I paid money to DirecTV for their HD package, they then paid NBC (okay, maybe I'm wrong, maybe NBC is allowing them to distribute that feed for free) to carry the HD Olympic coverage, and now we find out it's a 24 hour delay that means it's all a complete waste.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *We are still rated by the little 4:3 picture, which is why it is distributed on the various NBC 4:3 channels including Telemundo, USA & Bravo. There are no Neilson ratings on HD yet. That one Sony commercial is paying for this HD broadcast, because it just supplied them with cameras. OK, maybe also the big Panasonic screen in the background also helps pay for it, but the real money is still paid to the analog program streams.
> 
> *



Oh, believe me I'm fully aware of this, Neilsen even called me once and when they found out I had HD stuff they said see you later (though I think I read here that they would be metering HD boxes soon). My real gripe with it is that the constant complaint of both local and network people all over the country is that there are so few people watching HD that there is no reason to bother doing anything in HD since it will not matter. In fact, while I really do appreciate all you have done and your participation here and with all due respect, this same attitude is evidenced in NBC 17's repeated issues with HD bradcasts not being HD when they should be because the switch bit was not set by someone in Miami. I feel pretty certain that if the NTSC broadcast went out as black and white instead of color or was static filled for whatever reason, we would not have to be emailing someone and hope they check the email before the show is over. If this happened more than once or twice because someone in Miami forgot something, they would be hitting Monster.com real soon. (I certainly do not think anyone should be fired for messing the HD broadcasts up either, but I do want the issue corrected).


My point is that if the pool of people watching HD is so small that there is no reason to even care whether the broadcast is correct, there is really no viable argument that tiny group of people would really affect the ratings at all. If the number of HD veiwers is so large that it will affect the ratings, then step up and act like it in other aspects.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *INow I've got to call them back this morning to make sure everything was setup correctly*




So when I called back this morning, the CSR tells me there is absolutely no record of my call from last night and that I do not have an appointment for Monday! She gladly will setup one for Tuesday though, if I would like.


Argh!


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *So when I called back this morning, the CSR tells me there is absolutely no record of my call from last night and that I do not have an appointment for Monday! She gladly will setup one for Tuesday though, if I would like.
> 
> 
> Argh!*



Thanks for the updates guys!


Got my appointment for Tuesday between 8-12. They offered an appointment for tomorrow but I am unavailable then. I will be trading in the Pace box, keeping the regular DVR for the SD TV. Will probably record only HD stuff on the HD DVR. Might be a pain to manage 2 boxes / lists but will get more recording capacity that way.


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## kainen1

i had a good CSR lady. i had to remind her about the 3 free mo. HD Suite tho. she had to key it in


she told me installation was free and they are coming out on friday. I am really excited.


Only legitimate worry I have is two fold.


1. Digital Audio -- how the hell is this routed on these boxes? I have a receiver with two digi ports, one coax one lightpipe and they are both being taken up (1 xbox , and dvd player) so i dont know what im going to do


2. Stretching -- my 16:9 is only 30' so i have to use theatrewide stretching -- its a great stretching routine, but im worried that i will have to constantly switch between hardware tv stretching after switching off an hd channel (when the tv automatically goes full screen)


----------



## Bob Michael

This is cool news. Does the 8000HD DVR support black bars when displaying 4:3 material?


----------



## UNCDTVENG

I heard the echo last night (8/18), but I assume it was part of the mix.


It did not seem that offensive, and TWC has no way of manipulating ac-3 audio like that (to cause echo; in the end it is just (audio) data passed through.


I was surprised to see the 5.1 turn on during the Olympics. Had a great time listening to ambient audio on the surround channels. Keep it up!!


----------



## UNCDTVENG

UNCTV has a very simple QAM demod...I can feed the signals to several MPEG decoders in-house. Most of these boxes are professional devices, the ones that ignore the PSIP information or allow you easily to work around it.


Everybody has their audio and video on TWC....but some store-bought set top boxes to not like

the PSIP...or metadata associated with it since TWC went to using off-air PSIP about a week ago (8/12). The LG STB's have issues that I have seen.


TWC boxes reproduce everybody's signals as expected.


All broadcasters want to be seen! We are working with all of the above mentioned parties on the QAM tuner/missing channels, etc. issue.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *gwall,
> 
> Thanks but I put my current house up for sale a month ago or so and because I had such 'great' HDTV offerings via cable I took my roof mounted antenna down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait upon a fix or find one.
> 
> 
> I just wonder if anyone using any OTHER type of QAM receiver (other than LG brand) gets perfect reception on all channels?*


----------



## billand20

Got my appt for Saturday, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bob Michael_
> *This is cool news. Does the 8000HD DVR support black bars when displaying 4:3 material?*



Thats funny...Id like to know if it supports gray bars







.


----------



## ablanton70

I talked with a CSR to get the HD-PVR, but he couldn't find anything mentioning 3 months free of HD Suite. He could only find the 1 month free offer. Where did you all see or hear about the 3 months free?


Allen


----------



## sowensga

I was reading the email that I got from TWC.


Am I correct in the assumption that the 8000HD dvr can replace my current 3250HD box?


----------



## scsiraid

The 3 months of HDSuite is what they call a 'campaign'. I have the campaign number written down at work... I will try and remember to post it tomorrow. They also have a campaign for 3 months of the digital sports package.


Did anyone else ask if he DVI port was enabled on the 8000HD. One person said they were told that it wasnt. I asked and was told that it was. I would love it to be true that it is enabled but Im not gonna hold my breath....


----------



## psockett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *psockett,
> 
> Thanks, I take it from your post your probably with capital broadcasting? I am on vacation next week and would give you my LST-3100A for the week if this would help. (although you guys might have all the equipment you need)
> 
> I sent this note via PM as well.
> 
> THANKS FOR CHECKING!*





The LG LST-3100A will now be able to see WRAL DT on Time Warner Cable (channels 255, 256, and 257 respectfully as 85-2, 85-3, and 85-4). We have put into place a fix that will allow you to see our digital channels on Time Warner cable, you can manually tune the channels as 85-2, 85-3, 85-4, or you can re-scan your cable box. We cannot verify the LG LST-3510A as of yet, so could you please post your results once you re-scan your LG LST-3510A over the air/cable box?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *We have put into place a fix that will allow you to see our digital channels on Time Warner cable*



Is this a fix that each broadcaster will have to do separately, or is it something that TWC did? I'm asking because although I never lost WRAL, I lost NBC17 and the sound on PBS-HD. I also have an LG tuner integrated into my "Zenith" HDTV.


FWIW, My Zenith does not understand any of the TWC PSIP info. But it does understand the over-the-air PSIP info when I switch to my rabbit ears.


Thank you!


Drew


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *The LG LST-3100A will now be able to see WRAL DT on Time Warner Cable (channels 255, 256, and 257 respectfully as 85-2, 85-3, and 85-4). We have put into place a fix that will allow you to see our digital channels on Time Warner cable, you can manually tune the channels as 85-2, 85-3, 85-4, or you can re-scan your cable box. We cannot verify the LG LST-3510A as of yet, so could you please post your results once you re-scan your LG LST-3510A over the air/cable box?*



I can confirm that I now have 85-2, 85-3, and 85-4 using the 3510A.


However, in addition to the TNT-HD audio being off (having the audio for 84-2), the PBS-HD audio is now off, too (using the audio from 90-1).


----------



## ghostlobster

Got my appt. for the HD DVR on Friday!! I'm not sure who's looking forward to this more...me or the Mrs!

Finally!!!! A DVR in the living room!


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Do you mean no passing through of various signals (480p, 720p, 1080i) but everything is upconverted to 1080i, or do you mean no pass through as in I can connect something like my Xbox to the box so that when I turn off the box, I get my Xbox? I can deal with the first but if its the second then thats disappointing as I only have two component inputs on my TV (I dont think it will really keep me from upgrading though).*



Loop through or pass through -- meaning you wouldn't be able to pass a progressive scan dvd player (or xbox in your case). There is only one set of comp. outputs - not two like the pace.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *So when I called back this morning, the CSR tells me there is absolutely no record of my call from last night and that I do not have an appointment for Monday! She gladly will setup one for Tuesday though, if I would like.
> 
> 
> Argh!*



send them an email on their website - www.twcnc.com - they've been really responsive lately.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sowensga_
> *I was reading the email that I got from TWC.
> 
> 
> Am I correct in the assumption that the 8000HD dvr can replace my current 3250HD box?*



that's what I'm doing -- well, swapping out my Pace HD box. But- yes it will replace your 3250HD.


----------



## scsiraid

The 'campaign' number for the 3 months of HDSuite is 4411

The 'campaign' number for the 3 months of Digital Sports is 4399


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *The 'campaign' number for the 3 months of HDSuite is 4411
> *



4411 - is only one month free. I had this a few months back.


3 months free is 4425. The rep i spoke noted there were two promotions out there- but this one was for 3 full months.


----------



## scsiraid

Thanks edvedd... The CSR I spoke with must have been mistaken. She wasnt able to add it to my work order since it was already in process when I called to inquire. I have to wait until tomorrow to get it added. My box comes this afternoon..... Fingers crossed!


One interesting note... Your post indicated that your CSR said DVI wasnt enabled... The CSR I spoke with said it was... I hope mine was right.... however her credibility is already damaged with the wrong campaign number.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## edvedd

Here's the email I received from TWC yesterday afternoon - it notes some of the current limitations,


Time Warner Cable is excited to announce that High Definition Digital Video Recorders (HD DVR) are now available to our Digital Cable customers with an HDTV! We appreciate your patience over the last few months as we prepared to launch this exciting new product. As a Thank You we want to give you the opportunity to be one of the first customers with an HD DVR!


For a limited time, we are offering a Free Installation for the HD DVR! The service costs $6.95 a month, the same price as our standard definition DVR. Equipment charges still apply.


To take advantage of this offer, please call 1-866-4-TWC-NOW (1-866-489-2669) to schedule your free installation. Hurry, supplies are limited. At this time, HD DVRs will not be available at Customer Service Front Counters or mall kiosks.


HD DVR Features:

- View and record your favorite shows including HD programming

- Watch one show and record another at the same time

- Record two shows at the same time

- Pause Live TV and create instant replays

- Pause, fast-forward and rewind recorded programs

- Watch two live shows at the same time with the picture-in-picture feature

- Set parental controls on what can be viewed and recorded

- The box is capable of holding up to 20 hours solely of HD programming.

Note- Overall, the storage capacity varies depending on programming recorded. This box is capable of holding between 30 and 50 hours of mixed content.

- Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound


Please note there are a few technical limitations associated with the HD DVR:

- The DVI output on this box is currently inactive in software. We anticipate having the software update by the Winter.

- Pass-through or Loop-through, a feature on the current Pace HD boxes, is not available with the HD DVRs. Pass-through allows you to loop another device such as a progressive scan DVD player (or another signal that utilizes HD component inputs) through the digital box to your HDTV.

- Firewire (1394)- is not currently active or supported in this version of the DVR.

- S-Video, Cable Out and Video Outputs are not active at this time. To hook up the HD DVR you must use the Component Outputs (RGB Cables) to the HDTV.


To schedule your free HD DVR installation, please call 1-866-4-TWC-NOW. Plus, ask your Customer Service Representative about HD Suite, our high definition package featuring INHD, INHD2, HDNet and HDNet Movies!



HDTV and HD box required to receive High Definition programming from Time Warner Cable. HD DVR service is $6.95 a month. Equipment rates still apply. Digital Cable service is required. Some restrictions may apply. HD DVR supply is limited. Storage capacity varies depending on programming recorded.


----------



## Rob!Todd

Just got mine installed... First impressions:


* Record and playback functionality works nicely

* Not as quick to flip channels as the 3250 but not nearly as slow as the old DVR

* Can sometimes have small hiccups when switching from recorded HD to live HD content, basically small pauses for about 2-3 seconds


Overall, I'm very pleased.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *Just got mine installed... First impressions:
> 
> 
> * Record and playback functionality works nicely
> 
> * Not as quick to flip channels as the 3250 but not nearly as slow as the old DVR
> 
> * Can sometimes have small hiccups when switching from recorded HD to live HD content, basically small pauses for about 2-3 seconds
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased.*




Quick question. Do you have to select an output format (say 1080i) and everything not in that format is upconverted by the box. I prefer my signals to pass in native format and let my monitor do any stretching or "barring" on its on.


Currently, I can do this with my Pace box.


----------



## Rob!Todd

wjarrettc, you do have to select an output format in the settings menu (similar to how the 3250 worked) and all non-HD signals, at least according to my TV are upconverted. I'm unsure if there's any way to change this but it appears as if it doesn't have the functionality that your Pace box offers.


Rob


----------



## Rob!Todd

Whoops... let me retract that. It appears as if you can select *multiple* output formats so for non-HD channels, it will output in one of the lower resolutions and on HD channels it will output a higher resolution.


Rob


----------



## scsiraid

Thats good.... So If I understand you... you can list a set of resolutions that are OK to send to the TV and it will comply. What I want to happen is for SD to be output at 480p, 720p to be output at 720p and 1080i to be output at 1080i. That lets the TV (which should have a MUCH better scaler) do the scaling.


Thanks!!!


My 8000HD should be here in the next two hours... cant wait.....


I will miss my DVI connection.... I hope the installer has component cables.


----------



## Rob!Todd

scsiraid, not sure if it'll distinguish between 720p and 1080i signals and output them accordingly but it'll definitely switch between SD at 480p and HD at 1080i (which is what I have it set to right now).


Rob


Edit: I added 720p to my output list and it DOES distinguish and output the proper resolution. For example, for ABC-HD it'll output 720p but for HBO-HD it'll output 1080i. Very nice.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *It appears as if you can select *multiple* output formats so for non-HD channels, it will output in one of the lower resolutions and on HD channels it will output a higher resolution.
> 
> 
> Rob*



Is that format switching automatic? How did you go about setting it up to do this? Mine should be here by 5pm. I'd like 480i and 1080i auto switching.


----------



## Rob!Todd

DarylL,

Under, settings (More settings)->Output Format it allows you to select 1080i, 480p, etc. But on this particular box you can select multiple formats... and yes, the switching is completely automatic based on the format of the channel.


Rob


----------



## felke001

How about black side bars vs gray side bars?


Have you noticed any difference in HD Picture quality compared to the 3250 or Pace box you had previously (some people have suggested that HD did not look as good on the 8000)


Congrats on your new box. I'm out of town for the first part of next week so no HD DVR until next Friday for me.


----------



## Rob!Todd

I haven't found a setting to change the side bar colors... so it looks like everyone is stuck with gray. As far as the HD quality, to tell you the truth I haven't really been able to notice a difference. I'm watching WRAL news right now and it looks nice and crisp as ever. Maybe someone with better peepers than me will notice but I'd like to think that I have a pretty good eye for this kind of thing. The recorded HD I do notice as ever so slightly degraded in quality but it is *extremely* slight.


Rob


----------



## scsiraid

Mine is in and working. I would agree with RobTodd.... PQ is pretty much the same as the Pace box at least on HD. I too would like the grey bars to be black....


----------



## gillcup

I got mine today and I agree that the picture quality is very good. Better than my old 3250HD. I briefly played back a movie I recorded and maybe it's my imagination but I too thought the picture was slightly degraded. Does anyone know if they are recording at the same bit rate as the transmitted program or at some fixed rate?


----------



## scsiraid

should be recording the stream right out of the tuner. Not enough processing power to do any real time manipulation and reencoding.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *DarylL,
> 
> Under, settings (More settings)->Output Format it allows you to select 1080i, 480p, etc. But on this particular box you can select multiple formats... and yes, the switching is completely automatic based on the format of the channel.
> 
> 
> Rob*



I got my HD DVR box this afternoon. Unfortunately I don't have that option anywhere in the *Quick Settings* menu or in the *More Settings* menu. I looked several times. I think it's because the way they have my box set up. It only outputs 1080i and if I press the *#* key a bar at the bottom says "*TV Type: Standard (4:3)*". But I have a widescreen TV. And I have grey bars on 4:3 analog and SD channels and can't stretch them using the *#* key.


I could not get in the format setting screen to choose formats as discribed in the manual *by holding the select button on the box until the message light blinks*.


Tomorrow I'll try going into the setup wizard by hold down *Guide* and *Info* button on the cable box.


I did record the movie *Radio* with DD5.1 on Starz fine. Though I only checked the first 10 minutes after if finished recording.


----------



## scsiraid

Daryl,


When you press the settings button... at the bottom of the pop up is the yellow triangle that says 'more settings'. Press the yellow triangle on the remote and you will be in the full settings menu.... Going down to the 'aspect ratio' setting you can set 16:9 and how to handle 4:3. The next setting below is output formats where you select all 4 and the 'pass thru' of broadcast mode will occur.


I think the button holding procedure is for the Scientific Atlanta code base and not the Pioneer.


----------



## Bob Michael

That really is too bad about the gray sidebars. I know it's useful to many, but on my DLP set I like to watch 4:3 without stretching - the gray bars are extremely distracting. Guess I'll keep my DVR for SD and add the 8000HD for high-definition.


----------



## Daryl L

scsiraid,


I did do that. There's no aspect ration or format setting of any kind anywhere. I tried going into the setup wizard also but it wouldn't. It's like they set the box to 4:3 and 1080i and locked access to change it. I have:


ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.5.075

OS Version: PowerTV 6.4.10.1sp


----------



## Rob!Todd

DarylL, mine is listed as Echo 1.5.075 as well but the OS Version is 6.4.10.1sp.


Not sure why yours has an old version of the OS on it and I somehow doubt that any CSR would know what you are talking about. It may be time to contact your TWC bud.


Rob


----------



## Daryl L

Sorry, I accedently left the .1sp off. Unfortunately my TWC bud has friday's off.


----------



## felke001

For what it is worth I have the same issue with my 3250 box. The option to change output format is just not there on the list (Aspect ratio is there but the format is just set to 1080 without any option to change it)


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *G - Thanks for your response. Yes, with the basic cable (what I have) you can get all the unscrambled digital content. A few pages back someone laid out the (at that time) list of channels. That story changed a few days ago but TWC didn't attempt to lock out this hardware, rather I believe it is just some incompability issues.
> 
> 
> I will be interested in your response about reception with your Sony. Another person using a SONY box a few months back didn't have a sound issue with TNT-HD so unfortunately I am beginning to think it is an LG issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would of course be a shame if I am forced to upgrade to a nice new HDTV with an integrated tuner. hmmmm.....*



The HDTV came this morning. The basic cable works well with the internal QAM tuner. It saw a lot of digital channels that must be scrambled as well as HD channels that it would show-- non scrambled. That list of channels that was posted is fairly accurate. The TV did pick up a lot of channels in certain regions where no signals were coming through. It was like 113.1 through 113.20 (the 113 may be incorrect) which is painful if purely using the up and down channel changer.


I have no idea what kind of decoder it is using internally (other than QAM of course) but it works beautifully. I compared the rabbit ear VHF/UHF combo internal antenna 8-VSB to the QAM and did not see any noticeable differences.


I thought I did see some sparklies on the Olympics but haven't had time to investigate-- no audio issues.


There are digitization issues at times (quite noticeable on the olympics)== is that an HD broadcast signal issue or a TV tuner issue?


Regardless, I'm way excited and very pleased.

Gary --> moving up from 19" 4:3 to 34" 19:6


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gdpowell3_
> *The TV did pick up a lot of channels in certain regions where no signals were coming through. It was like 113.1 through 113.20 (the 113 may be incorrect) which is painful if purely using the up and down channel changer.
> *



My Sony 70XBR950 does the same thing.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> There are digitization issues at times (quite noticeable on the olympics)== is that an HD broadcast signal issue or a TV tuner issue?
> *



I see them too. I'm not sure if it's a problem with NBC, TWC, or my signal, but I see MPEG artifacts quite often, and every once and a while I get picture breakups. I haven't been able to compare with NBC OTA yet.


----------



## vb713

I had my HD DVR installed about two hours ago, with the same problem as others, unable to find where to change the format. Also has anyone been able to use the closed captioning, I can't seem to find that either?


----------



## Aggie86

Daryl & VB713,

The bad news is:

TWC Tech just left after working trying to install my HD DVR for 2 hrs!! (Could not get into the HD SETUP menu) His supervisor & some senior tech guy also tried to complete the install with NO Success!!


The really bad news is that they thought the box was the problem so they went back to swap boxes and discovered all the ones they had were doing the same thing. So they said they were "discontinuing all DVR installs" until they could figure out why the new boxes were not working correctly.


It sounds like the Raleigh folks have got working boxes...I'm in Fayetteville, VB713 I see you are in Pinehurst, and Daryl I think I remember you living a fairly good distance from the triangle --- I guess the boxes down here are missing one of the updates?


The Really, REALLY bad news is that they took the 8000HD box and left me with my crappy old 3100HD!!


- John


----------



## EEBuckeye

Just got my 8000HD box about two hours ago. I was unaware of the s-video, composite and COAX output not working. I use them because I have my projector connected to the component inputs and have been using the 3100HD s-video for my SD tv. That way I can exercise, etc.. and just have the cheap tv turned on.


I really hope they enable these outputs soon, they are on the box!  If not, I guess I might have to split the component output from the 8000HD to goto my projector and SD tv. I really do not want to do that though...


I hear reports of getting a picture through one of the output if you use PIP, but I could not get it to work (even though it would not be a good solution, at least I could get something!)


----------



## scsiraid

I would expect that enabling composite/S video and RF out to be very low on their priority list if even on the list. I would imagine that they do not want to enable the HD boxes to be attached to SD TV's. If the were enabled... folks with SD sets would request HD boxes (more expensive to TWC but same price to us) to reap the much higher SD recording capacity the HD box supplies. That might drive TWC to charge more for the HD box which we dont want to happen.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aggie86_
> *
> 
> It sounds like the Raleigh folks have got working boxes...I'm in Fayetteville, VB713 I see you are in Pinehurst, and Daryl I think I remember you living a fairly good distance from the triangle --- I guess the boxes down here are missing one of the updates?
> *



Good observation Aggie86. So to summarize so far:


AVSF Member.......Location...........Output Format

---------------------........------------...........---------------------

scsiraid.....................Apex.................Selectable

Rob!Todd................Raleigh.............Selectable

felke001...................Chapel Hill.......1080

vb713.......................Pinehurst..........1080

Aggie86....................Fayetteville......1080

Daryl L......................Pembroke........1080


Five other folks have posted that they will have their install by today. Please let us know if you can change output formats in the setup menu. Mine is scheduled for Wednesday.


Sooke


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody noticing a large increase in the number of dropouts occuring since getting the HDDVR? I sure am.... Watching the football game and seeing LOTS of hits.


----------



## Brian Grant

I'm in Raleigh and my outputs are selectable. There is a setting that allows you to select which outputs your TV supports (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i). You can select 1 or more of these on my box. Doing so seems to pass the signal on to the box.


I am curious what other folks in Raleigh have the TV type set to. It looks like if it is set to 4:3 then the box seems to pass the native signal to the TV. However, if I set it to 16:9, then I get sidebars on the SD. My TV is 16:9 BTW. I've only played with it for about 15 minutes total so I'm not certain of the complete behavior.


Also, I did notice a number of dropouts when changing to a new channel. This was readily apparent on HD. I only watched a couple of minutes of HD so I"m not sure if that problem persists on my box.


--Brian


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *Anybody noticing a large increase in the number of dropouts occuring since getting the HDDVR? I sure am.... Watching the football game and seeing LOTS of hits.*



There were a few breakups in the first few minutes of the game coming straight from the CBS feed, but since then there have been no problems. Hopefully this was the cause for your problem and it has been fine since (since Im getting my DVR on Monday and I want it to be problem free







).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Aggie86_
> *Daryl & VB713,
> 
> The bad news is:
> 
> TWC Tech just left after working trying to install my HD DVR for 2 hrs!! (Could not get into the HD SETUP menu) His supervisor & some senior tech guy also tried to complete the install with NO Success!!
> 
> 
> The really bad news is that they thought the box was the problem so they went back to swap boxes and discovered all the ones they had were doing the same thing. So they said they were "discontinuing all DVR installs" until they could figure out why the new boxes were not working correctly.
> 
> 
> It sounds like the Raleigh folks have got working boxes...I'm in Fayetteville, VB713 I see you are in Pinehurst, and Daryl I think I remember you living a fairly good distance from the triangle --- I guess the boxes down here are missing one of the updates?
> 
> 
> The Really, REALLY bad news is that they took the 8000HD box and left me with my crappy old 3100HD!!
> 
> 
> - John*



I missed your post yesterday but thanks Aggie86 for that info. Yes I'm 45 minuts south of Fayetteville in Pembroke. If I'm not mistaken I'm pretty sure the Lumberton TWC hub picks their boxes up from the Fayetteville TWC hub. So My box is from the same group as yours. Well atleast they are aware theres a problem. Sorry to hear they took your box, that sux. I can live with this problem until it's corrected. This is my first DVR experience and they ain't gettin mine back.


----------



## mikea28

in durham, no problem selecting output res on the 8000HD. Can selectively enable or disable each individual output resolution. Zoom and stretch modes work fine for SD content (not available for HD content, a slight bummer IMHO), including an option to set the default mode. I've left the output res at 1080i only because it takes too long for either the box or my tv or both to switch resolutions and it's just annoying. Box seemed slow at first, but actually got faster after the first few minutes of use. Maybe in the middle of a software update or still configuring itself.


it was sad to retire the replay, but since this is the only HD PVR option easily available to me, that's what it's got to be.


----------



## scsiraid

Why retire the replay.... why not use both? That is what I am doing. My Tivo is recording the SD stuff and the 8000HD is doing the HD stuff. Maximum space that way....


And Daryl... Im with you pal... they aint getting mine back!


----------



## EEBuckeye

I am in Raleigh and can set the output resolutions, however, I have a question.


I set the resolution to 480i and 720p, however, none of the stations even analog work at 480i with 720p enabled. All stations get converted to 720p regardless. If I set the box to 480p, the analog stations stay at 480p. I get the same results when I enable 480i and 1080i, etc...


Any idea why?


----------



## cgreco

Is anyone else seeing dropouts OTA on most of the local DT channels? I have a Channel Master 4221 in the attic and it's been working great since I got it. Just the last day or so I'm seeing lots of dropouts. Didn't know if it's my setup or a problem with the broadcasts. (It's possible since they all come from the same set of towers)


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I missed your post yesterday but thanks Aggie86 for that info. Yes I'm 45 minuts south of Fayetteville in Pembroke. If I'm not mistaken I'm pretty sure the Lumberton TWC hub picks their boxes up from the Fayetteville TWC hub. So My box is from the same group as yours. Well atleast they are aware theres a problem. Sorry to hear they took your box, that sux. I can live with this problem until it's corrected. This is my first DVR experience and they ain't gettin mine back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea, no matter whose DVR you have, it is a life changing experience.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *Why retire the replay.... why not use both? That is what I am doing. My Tivo is recording the SD stuff and the 8000HD is doing the HD stuff. Maximum space that way....*



Well, I'll keep the Replay around at first, but if the HD DVR is good enough, I'd rather have just one device to keep things simple for me (and more importantly friends/family). Plus it can record two things at once, all digital, more space, etc. The Replay will find a good home though, probably with a friend or family member. I'll miss commercial advance the most I think...


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Brian Grant_
> *
> 
> I am curious what other folks in Raleigh have the TV type set to. It looks like if it is set to 4:3 then the box seems to pass the native signal to the TV. However, if I set it to 16:9, then I get sidebars on the SD. My TV is 16:9 BTW. I've only played with it for about 15 minutes total so I'm not certain of the complete behavior.
> *



My box came today. I was able to get rid of gray bars by enabling 480i, 720p, and 1080i, selecting 16:9 and stretch.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Also, I did notice a number of dropouts when changing to a new channel. This was readily apparent on HD. I only watched a couple of minutes of HD so I"m not sure if that problem persists on my box.*



I'm having a lot of trouble with breakups, sparkles, pauses, and slowness. My TV's built-in QAM tuner, which is connected to the same four-way cable amplifier as the HD-DVR, has no trouble. DiscoveryHD has always been solid on my TV's tuner, and it's definitly not as good on the DVR.


----------



## bobjdan

Hi. Anybody watch the platform diving last night on 217? I guess it's called pixelation but it occured on every dive as they did summersalts--it looks like little squares breaking up. Channel 6, the analog channel doesn't have the problem.


I think there is more diving on tonight if you want to check it out. I'm fairly sure it's not my plasma. As I recall, I think I've only seen it on 217 and never, for example, on 255. Does anyone else have any ideas about this problem?


----------



## wjarrettc

Can somebody tell me what type of digital audio connector the HD-PVRs have? Optical or Coaxial?



Anybody have a close-up picture of the back panel?


----------



## kainen1

optical.


----------



## ENDContra

Ive noticed a lot of recent talk about QAM tuners...has anyone been using these to record and archive HD material? I want to find a good yet not too expensive option for recording HD...apparently the HD DVRs do not support Firewire, so thats not an option. I was looking at HDTV tuner PCI cards that have a QAM tuner, and Im wondering if they work with TWC, and if so, is it for all channels or only some channels? Thanks!


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *Hi. Anybody watch the platform diving last night on 217? I guess it's called pixelation but it occured on every dive as they did summersalts--it looks like little squares breaking up. Channel 6, the analog channel doesn't have the problem.
> 
> 
> I think there is more diving on tonight if you want to check it out. I'm fairly sure it's not my plasma. As I recall, I think I've only seen it on 217 and never, for example, on 255. Does anyone else have any ideas about this problem?*



Hi bobjdan,


Yeah I've seen a lot of pixelation on the HD olympics. I'm no expert, but I don't think it is your plasma. I believe it is compression artifacts. Actually, the Olympics in HD on NBC is probably some of the worst HD I've ever seen (as far as pixelation is concerned).


Sooke


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kainen1_
> *optical.*



Thanks. Looks like I'll be buying one of these...
http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...5Fid=15%2D1228


----------



## SKIP2K

I believe the SA8000HD has both Optical and Coaxial.


In addition, I have tried the RS TOS-Link converter and it works as expected.


----------



## CCH

Any idea if you can set the "season pass" option on the SA8000HD to keep only 1 episode at a time like TiVo? (automatically replaces it with the new episode). Thanks


----------



## Eidolon

Im in Raleigh and had the HD DVR installed yesterday. So far so good, but sad to see my Tivo go. It will find a good home with a family member.


Couple of notes:


1. As others have mentioned, I am able to set the output mode 480, 720 1080 etc.


2. I noticed last night that there were a lot more dropouts, picture freezes etc. on HD with the DVR running (watching olympics). But this morning I watched a few hours of the olympics in HD and nothing strange happened.


3. You can set it up to keep only one episode of a show. All of these functions are buried a bit in the menus and more difficult to use than the Tivo.


----------



## gillcup

Sorry if this is answered elsewhere, but I couldn't find the answer. I find using the IPG to set up recordings on the 8000HD to be very slow and tedious particularly if the program you want to record is a few days from the current day. If you sort by time you seem to have to move in 30 min increments. If the program you are interested in is several days in the future it is very slow to get to it. If you sort by title, it is worse. Because they include every channel getting to the title you want can take forever. My questions are:


1) When sorting by time, is it possible to skip ahead to the day you want and then go by 30 min increments?

2) When sorting by title, is it possible to only include favorite channels?


Thanks,


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SKIP2K_
> *I believe the SA8000HD has both Optical and Coaxial.
> 
> 
> In addition, I have tried the RS TOS-Link converter and it works as expected.*



I was able to get the installation guide from the SA website. Here's a schematic of the back panel showing both optical (label #1 in the picture)and coaxial (labeled #7) digital inputs.


----------



## WRoss

Mikea28 mentioned something about 'missing the commercial advance' on the new HD DVR. Is it not possible to skip forward in ~ 30 second increments like my current Dish 721 SD DVR? I've found that this works quite well in combination with the 8 second 'go back' button so that with a few clicks of the controls I'm able to get through a commercial in a matter of seconds.


Does the TW unit have a similiar feature?


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WRoss_
> *Mikea28 mentioned something about 'missing the commercial advance' on the new HD DVR. Is it not possible to skip forward in ~ 30 second increments like my current Dish 721 SD DVR? I've found that this works quite well in combination with the 8 second 'go back' button so that with a few clicks of the controls I'm able to get through a commercial in a matter of seconds.
> 
> 
> Does the TW unit have a similiar feature?*



No.


----------



## Brian Grant




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WRoss_
> *Mikea28 mentioned something about 'missing the commercial advance' on the new HD DVR. Is it not possible to skip forward in ~ 30 second increments like my current Dish 721 SD DVR? I've found that this works quite well in combination with the 8 second 'go back' button so that with a few clicks of the controls I'm able to get through a commercial in a matter of seconds.
> 
> 
> Does the TW unit have a similiar feature?*
> 
> 
> 
> *No.*
Click to expand...


I have noticed that pressing the FF button multiple times does speed up the forwarding. Not as elegant as Replay et al. but better than nothing.


--Brian


----------



## WRoss

Wow - that's bad news about the new HD DVR being unable to jump forward in ~ 30 second increments. For me that's one of the MAJOR advantages of using a recorder (2nd only to time shifting).


I'm really surprized that their machine doesn't have this feature. Both the Dish and Direct HD DVR units can do this.


Very dissappointing.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WRoss_
> *Wow - that's bad news about the new HD DVR being unable to jump forward in ~ 30 second increments. For me that's one of the MAJOR advantages of using a recorder (2nd only to time shifting).
> 
> 
> I'm really surprized that their machine doesn't have this feature. Both the Dish and Direct HD DVR units can do this.
> 
> 
> Very dissappointing.*



The commercial advance I was referring to is the Replay 50xx ability to automatically skip past commercials, with no input from the user. I love it - I just sit down, watch my show when i want, never touch the remote, and never see a commercial. But again, I can deal for HD and all digital recording with two tuners.


however, as far as 30 second skip goes, I was under the impression that the old SA8000 boxes (the SD ones) did have a 30 second skip feature and assumed it would be in the new 8000HD. I haven't had a chance to check that out on my new box yet, but I pray to god it's there. It might be a seperate remote command that's not on the original SA/TWC remote, but don't quote me on that...


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *
> 
> however, as far as 30 second skip goes, I was under the impression that the old SA8000 boxes (the SD ones) did have a 30 second skip feature and assumed it would be in the new 8000HD. I haven't had a chance to check that out on my new box yet, but I pray to god it's there. It might be a seperate remote command that's not on the original SA/TWC remote, but don't quote me on that...*



From the Explorer 8000 forum :



> Quote:
> There was a 30-sec skip button on older SA8000 remotes. The JP1 file
> 
> is still in the files area that allow you to add the code for this
> 
> function to certain universal remotes.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Scientific Atlanta long ago disabled the 30-second
> 
> functionality on their boxes, as the request of cable companies. Even
> 
> if you had the older SA8000 remote with the 30sec skip button, or have
> 
> programmed this button on your universal remote, it won't do anything.


----------



## mikea28

ugh, i hate SA. Guess that's the kind of issues you have when you don't own the hardware...guess FF/Rew will have to do


anyone else having trouble with the 8000HD remember what mode you want 4:3 content displayed in? (ie stretch, zoom, pillarbox) I like to leave mine on stretch most of the time and set that in the settings menu, but occasionally change it. Sometimes it'll go back to stretch, sometimes to pillarbox...fortunately never to zoom by accident (so far)...


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *ugh, i hate SA. Guess that's the kind of issues you have when you don't own the hardware...guess FF/Rew will have to do
> *



I'm no SA fan, but if you look back at the quote from the forum, you'll see that SA removed it *at the request of the cable companies* So if you're going to hate someone for not having 30 second skip, hate the cable companies. Of course if they don't protect their ad revenue, then your cable bill would be like $150 a month...


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *...My questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) When sorting by time, is it possible to skip ahead to the day you want and then go by 30 min increments?
> 
> 2) When sorting by title, is it possible to only include favorite channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks,*



Hi gillcup,


This is going to be a real longshot. Especially since I don't even have the HD-DVR yet... If you have a universal remote you may be able to find a code for skipping forward or backward by a day. I would check out www.remotecentral.com for codes if you have a universal remote.


Reason I suggest it is that I programmed my MX-700 universal remote for the 3250HD box using codes from the remote manufacturer and they included day+ and day- codes. So basically I could skip forward or back a day in the guide using my universal remote. There was no cooresponding button for this on the remote I got from TWC. Since SA also makes the HD-DVR it is possible it has the same ability.


For what it's worth...


Sooke


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Hi gillcup,
> 
> 
> This is going to be a real longshot. Especially since I don't even have the HD-DVR yet... If you have a universal remote you may be able to find a code for skipping forward or backward by a day. I would check out www.remotecentral.com for codes if you have a universal remote.
> 
> 
> Reason I suggest it is that I programmed my MX-700 universal remote for the 3250HD box using codes from the remote manufacturer and they included day+ and day- codes.
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Sooke,


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to look into that. I did figure out an ugly way around this.


1) Sort the guide by "title"

2) Find a program on the day you want to skip to & select that program.

3) Press the "time" button and now you will be reset to the day of the previously selected program.


Not pretty, but it works.


----------



## uncbydac

gillcup,


To skip ahead in the guide a day or multiple days:


With the guide open, press 1 and right arrow to skip ahead one day,

3 + right arrow to skip ahead three days.


----------



## Eidolon

Ive also noticed on the 8000HD that if you hold the right arrow down for a few seconds it starts scrolling very quickly. If you hold down the button, just watch for the day on the guide to change. Once you get to the day you want let the button go, and begin browsing normally by pressing the button for each 30 minute increment.


I will admit that the "finding the show to record" functionality of the 8000HD is behind even my first generation Tivo.


----------



## IslandNC




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Can somebody tell me what type of digital audio connector the HD-PVRs have? Optical or Coaxial?*



The SA 8000HD has BOTH sets. I hooked up the coax and its works just fine. Got my unit this past Friday and so far so good.


----------



## taboot

finally got my HD-DVR on friday in Cary. Love it. Save for a couple of niggling problems...


1. I am noticing a TON more pixelization that what I had with the old DVR. Esp. during the olympics. This is occurring on the analog as well as the digital feeds.


2. also on NBC, I am having audio sync problems. Granted watching the olympics like a hong kong karate movie is cool, it's not THAT cool.







My audio is feeding through the optical output and seems to be working great on all the other stations.


Anyone else noticing these issues?


----------



## JeffKiel

I got mine on Friday in Raleigh. It took the tech took a while to get it working, and I kept asking him if he should check the signal strength. He said, "No, you're fine...these boxes are junk...etc." Well, he had to come back because it still wouldn't get past the "your digital cable has been disconnected" screen and replace with yet another box. This one seemed ok, but I soon figured out that the digital channels 100+ didn't work even though the HD channels did. Well, a trip to the crawl space revealed a cheap splitter (!%%@[email protected]@#@!# former homeowner), so I purchased one from Lowes ($7.50 for a 4 way with 7.8db at each port) and it worked perfectly. Then, I wasn't getting audio on 100+ and a quick reboot fixed that. BTW, I can set the resolutions (with the enable/disable menu) and the 4x3 output format no problem. I (like others) keep it at 1080i because the change of resolutions takes too long.


Pretty happy with it in general.


----------



## Daryl L

Aggie86,


I called my bud (Steve) in the Lumberton TWC office and he contacted the guy (Don) who sets up all the boxes in the Fayetteville area. Steve also had me speak with Don and obviously I wasn't any help other them making him aware Pinehurst had the same problem and the Raleigh area did not. He also said the boxes and software are identical to Raleighs and all come from the same place.


Don feels the problem is occuring when he stages the boxes. He's communicating with Morrisville trying to solve the problem and hopes to hear from them before the end of the workday today. Steve commented it might have something to do with a possible software difference in the headend between Raleigh and Fayetteville hubs causing the problem during staging. He's considering restaging another box to see if it helps and swapping mine out with it. Steve said I'm the only one down here below Fayetteville with a HD DVR. As soon as I hear anything I post immediately. Sorry I didn't have anything possitive at this time.


----------



## phishbfm

any news on the ESPN fiasco? i need these football games in hidef!


----------



## jakedog

Spoke with them yesterday, same story, in negotitations


----------



## ENDContra

I just got mine today...For some reason the techs order only specified a SD DVR, even though I know I said HD....no matter though, as thankfully he just happened to have an HD DVR in the truck. So far, Ive noticed a LOT of audio dropouts when using digital audio. When I mute my receiver and use the TV speakers, it rarely drops out. This is more prevalent on "live" stuff, but there are times on recorded material where it drops out (these are recorded too, not just random). The video seems a little softer than it did before, but that could be my imagination, but there are a few random breakups. As for the functionality, Im pleased as I wasnt expecting anything new outside of the regular DVR other than ability to record HD. It is slow in changing channels (especially if going from one video format to another), but Im not sure if its any slower than the SD DVR. I will say though, as happy as I am to have it, Im hopeful that there will be upgrades to better equipment available in the near future.


----------



## gillcup

Thanks to uncbydac & Eidolon for the tips regarding the guide. Holding the arrow buttons down works great. I wasn't able to get the [number] + arrow technique to work. Whenever I push a number, it tries to change the channel.


I'm also getting both audio & video drop-outs.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *So far, Ive noticed a LOT of audio dropouts when using digital audio. When I mute my receiver and use the TV speakers, it rarely drops out. This is more prevalent on "live" stuff, but there are times on recorded material where it drops out (these are recorded too, not just random).*



For folks getting audio drop out, it might be helpful to know a few things:


1- what stereo reciever do you have?

2- what connection (optical or coax)?

3- when are drop outs happening (in middle of show, after channel change, etc)?


I suggest this only because I know when the first group of DTV HDTiVos came out some folks has a problem with the 5.1 dropping during a channel change with certain stereo recievers, and it seemed to be caused by the reciever losing track of the fact that it was being sent a 5.1 signal. Changing the reciever to a different input and then back would fix it.


No guarentees that this is anything similar, but the data can't hurt.


----------



## halljb

I received my HD DVR today as well. I'm in Apex, and I was able to configure output formats on my box. My install did not go without issue though, as I'm running an RGB setup.


I have a large tv (basically a 34" computer monitor) that only does RGB, and a projector that can do either RGB or component. I have a component -> RGB converter box from scientific atlanta that TWC provided me with when I first received a HD box. The DVR and the converter box did not really get along. 720p is the only format that works (and luckily it works perfectly). 1080i results in a green picture on the tv (but ok on the projector), and 480p results in a pink picture on the TV, and nothing on the projector (it shows an unrecognized signal, but I run 480p from my xbox all the time).


I'm interested in anyone else who is running an RGB setup chiming in. My old HD box had no problem with 1080i going through the converter. For some reason the DVR can't handle it.


At least I'm happily humming along at 720p, though I was wanting to switch between that and 480p since I have a 4:3 tv. Oh well.


Is there any users guide online for these things? I've figured out most of the features, but I'm sure I'm missing some.


Brian


----------



## corey

I just got my 8000HD yesterday and live in Raleigh. I made the unwanted switch from direct tv to time warner becuase i wanted a cheaper alternative to HD tivo. Although i do miss some of the Tivo functions and not a big fan of the analog pictures as compared to everything being digital with D*. But i think it will all grow on me. So far it seems to do everything my Tivo did minus the thumbs up/down stuff and the 30 sec skip whihc i never really used anyway so it seems ok. The audio does drop out once and a while I am using the optical would this be less occuring if i were to use the digital coax you think? Also I notice that the setting to strectch 4:3 stuff changes all the time to sidebar. does this happen to anyone else but I would think that it should save my settings and it is annoying having to look at the grey bars or to set it all the time.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by corey_
> *Although i do miss some of the Tivo functions and not a big fan of the analog pictures as compared to everything being digital with D*. But i think it will all grow on me. So far it seems to do everything my Tivo did minus the thumbs up/down stuff and the 30 sec skip whihc i never really used anyway so it seems ok.*



Got mine today too. Initially I'm excited about the two tuners, HD recording. A little wary of how much it "stutters" when initially changing channels and resolutions. I haven't watched anything yet in Digital sound so I can't comment on the dropouts. I'm going coaxial so I'll let you know how that works for me.


As far as comparing it to my Tivo, from what I can tell so far, "Wishlists" search features are somewhat missing in the TWC-DVR. You can do category searches (for instance, "Soccer"), but you can't search by keyword. Somebody let me know if this is possible.


Also, I haven't yet figured out if there's a manual recording mode (useful if the online guide doesn't match what actually coming on the air). Is it there somewhere?


Finally, does anyone know how to make a "Series Pass" for a re-ocurring PPV event? I have a full season package of the English Premier League soccer that comes on every Saturday and Sunday morning. When I try to setup a series pass on the DVR, it tells me that I need to buy the event rather than setting up the recording.


Editted to add another question...


I'm just watching the first thing I taped in SD and it seems to be coming over in 16x9 with gray bars and a high resolution (not sure if 720p or 1080i). I know this because my TV won't allow me to stretch it. I have all the available resolutions selected on the TW DVR and when watching live, it allows me to stretch the picture because it is coming over in native format.


Also, I just discovered another major difference between TiVo and TW-DVR. On TiVo, there's a little trick I use when picking up a live sporting event in the middle of the show. I press the TiVo button to go to the user menu and then start the program from the beginning so I don't see the current score or game situation. With TW, if you press the LIST button to see your recordings, it may actually show the game live in the preview window in the upper part of the screen (depending upon which tuner is recording it). Does anyone know a way to turn off the preview window in that list?


Thanks!


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *
> 
> I'm just watching the first thing I taped in SD and it seems to be coming over in 16x9 with gray bars and a high resolution (not sure if 720p or 1080i). I know this because my TV won't allow me to stretch it. I have all the available resolutions selected on the TW DVR and when watching live, it allows me to stretch the picture because it is coming over in native format.
> *



The problem is that the DVR will chose 720p for SD instead of 480i. If you enable 480i, 720p, and 1080i, 720p will be used for SD. If you enable 480p, 720p, and 1080i, then 480p will be used for SD. In my setup you can turn stretch on, which makes the DVR fill the full frame. Then you can have the TV put up bars, or stretch, zoom, etc. As far as I can tell, it will only use 480i output over component if no other output mode is selected.


I wish I didn't have to use the internal deinterlacer. May be they'll fix this in an update.


----------



## bmduncan

mswilson,


I'm confused by your last post. Are you saying that output res is per channel? Need to go home and play some more though as I just got it today.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bmduncan_
> *I'm confused by your last post. Are you saying that output res is per channel? Need to go home and play some more though as I just got it today.*



No. You enable the output formats that your TV supports. The problem here is that 480i will never be used if 720p or 1080i are enabled. 480p has to be used to avoid scaling in the DVR (which probably has a much worse scaler than my TV).


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bmduncan_
> *I'm confused by your last post. Are you saying that output res is per channel?
> *



Re-reading your question.... The DVR will switch resolutions per-channel. You enable the resolutions you want to allow the DVR to use. You don't set the resolution per-channel, but the DVR will try to use the "best" resolution given what you turn on in the settings.


Why it thinks that 720p is better than the native 480i for SD, I have no idea.


----------



## bmduncan

Just got my 8000HD DVR this afternoon. Consolidated from an 8000 and 3250. Using a 50 Samsung HLN dlp. Some observations and thoughts regarding my experience.
HD Premium tier was not enabled for my 3 mos. trial so he had to call to get that resolved.
Picture looked very close to my 3250 over DVI.
Left output at 1080i to let my Sammy scale. Had problems getting the 4:3 stretch to stick though as Corey had mentioned above. Anyone else having 4:3 issues?
Channel changing was much faster than my old DVR. Seemed almost like a "normal" non DVR box.
No audio dropout over optical but I was mainly bouncing around channels during my brief testing before heading back to work.
Recorded HD sample looked better than anticipated (Discovery HD). Quality degradation not readily apparent but Discovery always has crisp feeds from my experience.


More thoughts to come after I play around some more but it appears to be a keeper.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bmduncan_
> *
> 
> Recorded HD sample looked better than anticipated (Discovery HD). Quality degradation not readily apparent but Discovery always has crisp feeds from my experience.
> *



You shouldn't see any quality degradation at all. The MPEG stream is recorded directly, so it should look as good (or as bad, in case of bad reception or NBC's HD Olympics coverage) as it does when you watch it live.


----------



## bmduncan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *You shouldn't see any quality degradation at all. The MPEG stream is recorded directly, so it should look as good (or as bad, in case of bad reception or NBC's HD Olympics coverage) as it does when you watch it live.*



Ok, thx for the heads up. Good to know. If only the quality of HD didn't vary so much... And yes, the Olympics has looked like crap.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *For folks getting audio drop out, it might be helpful to know a few things:
> 
> 
> 1- what stereo reciever do you have?
> 
> 2- what connection (optical or coax)?
> 
> 3- when are drop outs happening (in middle of show, after channel change, etc)?
> 
> 
> I suggest this only because I know when the first group of DTV HDTiVos came out some folks has a problem with the 5.1 dropping during a channel change with certain stereo recievers, and it seemed to be caused by the reciever losing track of the fact that it was being sent a 5.1 signal. Changing the reciever to a different input and then back would fix it.
> 
> 
> No guarentees that this is anything similar, but the data can't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks pkscout. To answer those three questions, 1. Sony STR-DE675. 2. tried both coax and optical, 3. middle of show, changing channels, etc etc...anytime really. It also doesnt matter if its 5.1 or 2.0. I tried the switching to a different input and back, but that doesnt work, so apparently my problem is a different beast. One TWC tech once told me that the wiring in my apartment complex isnt up to par and that the landlords wouldnt let them come in the rewire it, so maybe Im not getting a strong enough signal and the DVR is making this a bit more obvious? If so, is there any kind of solution outside of moving?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Thanks pkscout. To answer those three questions, 1. Sony STR-DE675. 2. tried both coax and optical, 3. middle of show, changing channels, etc etc...anytime really. It also doesnt matter if its 5.1 or 2.0. I tried the switching to a different input and back, but that doesnt work, so apparently my problem is a different beast. One TWC tech once told me that the wiring in my apartment complex isnt up to par and that the landlords wouldnt let them come in the rewire it, so maybe Im not getting a strong enough signal and the DVR is making this a bit more obvious? If so, is there any kind of solution outside of moving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You could try and inline amplifier of some sort, but if you amplify crap, you basically get louder crap. HD is bandwidth intensive, and recording two streams at once even more so. If you have wiring that just barely gets you analog, then there might not be much to do. I suspect TWC is hoping everyone has RG6 cabling rather than RG59 (RG6 is, btw, what DTV recommends for basically all cabling for satellite service).


----------



## ENDContra

^ Well the thing is I had no problems with my Pace box...analog was fine, HD was fine...digital SD was sometimes choppy though. Im wondering though if the signal was doable with the regular HD box, but now that I have a DVR with two tuners, the bandwidth is getting spread around resulting in dropouts and breakups.


----------



## corey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *You could try and inline amplifier of some sort, but if you amplify crap, you basically get louder crap. HD is bandwidth intensive, and recording two streams at once even more so. If you have wiring that just barely gets you analog, then there might not be much to do. I suspect TWC is hoping everyone has RG6 cabling rather than RG59 (RG6 is, btw, what DTV recommends for basically all cabling for satellite service).*



See I don't know if it is cabling either...I suspect it is the box. Becuase I get drops both with optical and coax pretty much anytime. My house is only a year old and wired completly with RG6. In fact I am using teh same exact cabling that I was using when I had Direct TV hooked up yesterday morning and I have to say the picture on time warner is crap compared to direct TV by alot. Im beginning to wondering if i made the right decision to move to TWC just for the HD. It seams that I gave up alot just to get HD cheaper...mayber there is a reason that Direct TV charges so much for equipment...maybe it just ins't crap.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by corey_
> *See I don't know if it is cabling either...I suspect it is the box. Becuase I get drops both with optical and coax pretty much anytime. My house is only a year old and wired completly with RG6. In fact I am using teh same exact cabling that I was using when I had Direct TV hooked up yesterday morning and I have to say the picture on time warner is crap compared to direct TV by alot. Im beginning to wondering if i made the right decision to move to TWC just for the HD. It seams that I gave up alot just to get HD cheaper...mayber there is a reason that Direct TV charges so much for equipment...maybe it just ins't crap.*



I dropped TWC and switched to DirecTV when the HDTiVo came out. The HDTiVo is great, you just have to decide if it's $1,000 great.







And it really is only cheaper up front. Not that I want to turn this into a TWC v. DTV debate, but just for a cost comparison (without tax):


DTV

Total Choice $40

DVR fee $5

HD Package $11

TOTAL $56/month


TWC

Digipix 1000 $56

DVR fee $7

HD package $7

TOTAL $70/month


This is for one TV only. If you want another TV with DTV you pay $5/TV/month mirroring fee, and if you get a digital reciever for another TV from TWC it's $8/TV/month.


OK I'll admit, you'll never "pay" for $1,000 HDTiVo (well, if you keep it 6 years you will), but all the channels on DTV are digital, where as only those about 100 (I think) are digital with TWC. With the heavy thunderstorms we've had this summer, I have had some problems with rain fade (never more than 30 minutes and, luckily, never when anything was on I actually cared about and, even more luckily, never affecting my OTA HD signals).


Full disclosure. I don't actually subscribe to DTV's HD package as it's pretty weak. It does have ESPN HD, Discovery HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. You also get the HD version of any premium movie channel. But I mostly record HD from OTA, and I can get NBC, CBS, ABC, and Fox from my antenna. So for me I break even in four and a half years.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> 
> OTA HD signals).
> 
> 
> Full disclosure. I don't actually subscribe to DTV's HD package as it's pretty weak. It does have ESPN HD, Discovery HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. You also get the HD version of any premium movie channel. But I mostly record HD from OTA, and I can get NBC, CBS, ABC, and Fox from my antenna. So for me I break even in four and a half years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



Does this take into account the net present value of money? In other words, what is $1000 in your hand (credit card account) worth today vs. 4.5 years from now.


For someone like me, who likes to stay on the leading edge technology, renting hardware seems to be a better financial situation for me. That said, I must admit that I own 2 TiVos, one of which I paid $800 many moons ago when it was the only PVR in town.


----------



## Greg T

HD Tivo cost for me


$899 with 10% retailer discount

-250 DirecTV credit for buying the HD Tivo

-400 Selling my SAT520 on ebay


=$250


Best $250 I've ever spent, how did I ever live without it. I get the Greensboro and Raleigh station OTA. Now if we can get all of the stations to indicate HD for HD content. I turn on the function of recording recommended HD content, but some of the WRAL and WRAZ HD content isn't indicated as HD, so it misses it.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *HD Tivo cost for me
> 
> 
> $899 with 10% retailer discount
> 
> -250 DirecTV credit for buying the HD Tivo
> 
> -400 Selling my SAT520 on ebay
> 
> 
> =$250
> 
> 
> Best $250 I've ever spent, how did I ever live without it. I get the Greensboro and Raleigh station OTA. Now if we can get all of the stations to indicate HD for HD content. I turn on the function of recording recommended HD content, but some of the WRAL and WRAZ HD content isn't indicated as HD, so it misses it.*



Greg can you explain how you got the $899/10% discount and the $250 credit?


----------



## corey

Ok I admit it i see the error of my ways and went crawling back to direct tv. They offered me some good stuff and I can't watch analog channels. so i figured i will use my direc tv that i used to have and just get a HD box to avoid the 1000 up front. It Is just that now i have 2 boxes instead of one...but hey i get 3 tuners. what kind of anteneas work for OTA in Raleigh...I live in North raleigh near wake forest off of capital. I was looking on the web and noticed that I was only about 15 miles from any given tower. Do i really need to go out and buy a anteane and mount it in the attic and such or can i get away with a simple antena to put indoors by the tv.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *^ Well the thing is I had no problems with my Pace box...analog was fine, HD was fine...digital SD was sometimes choppy though. Im wondering though if the signal was doable with the regular HD box, but now that I have a DVR with two tuners, the bandwidth is getting spread around resulting in dropouts and breakups.*



Well, I am in the same boat as ENDContra. Got my HD DVR box yesterday morning. Was basically a self-install, the guy was nice enough but had never installed a DVR (HD or otherwise) before. He thanked me and said that he had learned something. Hopefully the next customer got a better trained installer!


My Pace box handled the audio and video better that the SA8000HD so far. I get occasional pixelation on channels where I didn't get it before. The audio dropout is evident even when watching TV without a digital hookup, running the analog outs from the box directly into the TV.


Will wait to see if these problems continue, otherwise will call TWC for a service call and maybe back to the Pace box and SD DVR.


Bob


----------



## dwalton22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by corey_
> *what kind of anteneas work for OTA in Raleigh...I live in North raleigh near wake forest off of capital. I was looking on the web and noticed that I was only about 15 miles from any given tower. Do i really need to go out and buy a anteane and mount it in the attic and such or can i get away with a simple antena to put indoors by the tv.*



I live in Apex and am about 19 miles from the towers. I tried several indoor antennas without much luck and ended up putting a 10 foot monster up in my attic. It was more than worth it to go with the big antenna, I wish I had done that initially.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Does this take into account the net present value of money? In other words, what is $1000 in your hand (credit card account) worth today vs. 4.5 years from now.
> 
> 
> For someone like me, who likes to stay on the leading edge technology, renting hardware seems to be a better financial situation for me. That said, I must admit that I own 2 TiVos, one of which I paid $800 many moons ago when it was the only PVR in town.*



Nope, just simple math. I didn't want to take into account inflation or any of that other stuff. Besides over 5 years it would only amount to a few dollars.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *Greg can you explain how you got the $899/10% discount and the $250 credit?*



I'm not Gregg, but I can probably take a stab at it.










The 10% discount could have been a sale of some sort of "all products" in a brick and mortar store sometime. The credit is from DTV customer retention, and lots of existing DTV customers who have been with them a year or two were able to get a credit to their account when the moved to an HD reciever (of any kind, not just the HDTiVo). Note, that is *not* $250 off the HDTiVo, but a $250 credit to your account that is debited with your monthly costs until it runs out. Basically, not having to pay a bill for 5 months or so (depending on the package).


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwalton22_
> *I live in Apex and am about 19 miles from the towers. I tried several indoor antennas without much luck and ended up putting a 10 foot monster up in my attic. It was more than worth it to go with the big antenna, I wish I had done that initially.*



I had a Silver Sensor for awhile, but I could only get it to work if I put it in my study (upstairs) against the wall closest to the tower. Thank goodness I have structured wiring so I could get the antenna signal down to the living room. It was very touchy though, and the signal was just OK. I changed out for a Channel Master 4221 on my roof and now get a great set of signals and some stations I didn't get before (mostly the digital home shopping and digital gospel channel - so no new content of interest).


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *For someone like me, who likes to stay on the leading edge technology, renting hardware seems to be a better financial situation for me.*



This is the main appeal of TWC for me as well, along with not having to deal with an OTA antenna for locals (being in an apartment Im limited as to where I can put one). If I could rent equipment from DirecTV I would definitely consider it, although losing the inHDs and TNTHD wouldnt be good. VOOM does allow one to rent equipment, and they have ESPNHD as well, but they still dont have their DVR available yet, plus they dont have the two HDNets which I would greatly miss.


I think at some point Im going to get a tech to come out and look at it, see if its a problem with my wiring or the specific box I have or what. Id just really hate to have to go back to non-DVR....working at night means theres a lot of stuff that I miss that I need to record somehow and VHS or using **********s just doesnt quite cut it.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by corey_
> *Do i really need to go out and buy a anteane and mount it in the attic and such or can i get away with a simple antena to put indoors by the tv.*



I live in Durham and we're 30 miles from the major antennas with lots of trees around. I bought the lauded Radio Shack 15-1880 (amplified with UHF and VHF) for $40 and it works fine. I just pointed it in the correct direction according to AntennaWeb. It's very important to point these directional antennas in the right direction.


A UHF-only Zenith Silver Sensor (or the Philips clone) with an amplifier was also an option, but I couldn't find one around Durham. I didn't check at Sears though. Buy.com sells the Silver Sensor and the separate amp for around $40 shipped for both. The 15-1880 is a local buy though, so start there so you can return it.


You don't need a full signal to get a digital HD station so you should try an indoor antenna first before wiring up a monstrosity in the attic or on the roof. Just stay away from the Terk brand. Search here for details on all of these antennas and brands.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *
> 
> 
> Full disclosure. I don't actually subscribe to DTV's HD package as it's pretty weak. It does have ESPN HD, Discovery HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. You also get the HD version of any premium movie channel.*



For a limited time the DirecTV HD package is free to everyone for six months. If you go online you can add it to your account. The lineup is a little light compared to what I had on TWC, but how can you complain about a half year free?


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *Greg can you explain how you got the $899/10% discount and the $250 credit?*




As pkscout described, I bought my HD Tivo from Ultimate Electronics in Denver. Most retailers like Tweeters will take 10% off of anything. The $250; just called DirecTV and talked retention, and they credited my account.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I'm not Gregg, but I can probably take a stab at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 10% discount could have been a sale of some sort of "all products" in a brick and mortar store sometime. The credit is from DTV customer retention, and lots of existing DTV customers who have been with them a year or two were able to get a credit to their account when the moved to an HD reciever (of any kind, not just the HDTiVo). Note, that is *not* $250 off the HDTiVo, but a $250 credit to your account that is debited with your monthly costs until it runs out. Basically, not having to pay a bill for 5 months or so (depending on the package).*



Awesome. Thanks for the response. I'm probably not elligible for the $250 credit though since I've had my Samsung HD box for over a year now, right?


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Aggie86,
> 
> 
> I called my bud (Steve) in the Lumberton TWC office and he contacted the guy (Don) who sets up all the boxes in the Fayetteville area. Steve also had me speak with Don and obviously I wasn't any help other them making him aware Pinehurst had the same problem and the Raleigh area did not. He also said the boxes and software are identical to Raleighs and all come from the same place.
> 
> 
> Don feels the problem is occuring when he stages the boxes. He's communicating with Morrisville trying to solve the problem and hopes to hear from them before the end of the workday today. Steve commented it might have something to do with a possible software difference in the headend between Raleigh and Fayetteville hubs causing the problem during staging. He's considering restaging another box to see if it helps and swapping mine out with it. Steve said I'm the only one down here below Fayetteville with a HD DVR. As soon as I hear anything I post immediately. Sorry I didn't have anything possitive at this time.*



Thanks for the info Daryl!! I've been out of town for a while, but I called to try and set up another time for installation and I was told they "We are still trouble shooting...we'll call you back". Your info is a lot more useful!!


Guess I gotta stick with DirecTIVO for a little while longer!!

- John


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwalton22_
> *I live in Apex and am about 19 miles from the towers. I tried several indoor antennas without much luck and ended up putting a 10 foot monster up in my attic. It was more than worth it to go with the big antenna, I wish I had done that initially.*



Does this work for UNC as well? Which antenna did you use?


Erik (who has a 8000HD, but is starting to think $1000 for something which isn't junk isn't so expensive)


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *^ Well the thing is I had no problems with my Pace box...analog was fine, HD was fine...digital SD was sometimes choppy though. Im wondering though if the signal was doable with the regular HD box, but now that I have a DVR with two tuners, the bandwidth is getting spread around resulting in dropouts and breakups.*



I only see one dB difference between the signal levels on the tuners. I'm not sure how the overall signal strength compares bewteen this box with two tuners and a box with one tuner.

I have 0 dB and -1dB signal strength coming in, with an estimated QAM SNR of 35. These numbers should be fine, but I still get breakups every once and a while, on channels I never get breakups on with my built-in QAM tuner.


----------



## UNCDTVENG

I use the NTSC outputs of my cable box to feed other monitors in the

house IN ADDITION to the HD tv set. Now that I have an 8000HD DVR box, I REALLY WISH TWC/Sci Atl/Pioneer...whomever would hurry up and enable them!


----------



## scsiraid

I wouldnt hold my breath on that.... I wouldnt be surprised if they DONT enable them since it would allow a user without an HD set to have a very large SD DVR which costs TWC money with no return. I believe this is why TWC is forcing service calls for installation of HDDVR.


Personally.... i would like to see the DVI enabled pronto!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *I wouldnt hold my breath on that.... I wouldnt be surprised if they DONT enable them since it would allow a user without an HD set to have a very large SD DVR which costs TWC money with no return. I believe this is why TWC is forcing service calls for installation of HDDVR.
> 
> 
> Personally.... i would like to see the DVI enabled pronto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And selectable pillarbar color

And fix the darn dropouts (vid and aud)


----------



## Jsipe

Spoke to TWC last week and the message from the (obviously not very informed) operator was that ESPNHD was not going to be added to the TWC lineup any time soon because TWC had realized that most of ESPNHD's broadcasting was not actually HD (as if all of the other HD channels were 24/7). However, my take away is that ESPNHD will not be showing up on TWC any time soon.


The only consolation is that this was last Tuesday (8/17) and at that point he has absolutely no idea when the HD dvr's would be coming out...


Just got the new 8000HD on Monday. Trying to get confirmation about a few problems listed previously:


1 - we can not change the gray bars to black? (do not want to stretch and they are very distracting)


2 - We can not have signal resolution pass-thru? SD wants to upconvert to 720P which looks awful or I have to watch 720P signals at 1080i which also looks awful.


3 - the configuration of the 8000HD box has been changed significantly from the documentation available on the Scientific Atlanta site?



8000HD DVR Tips:

1 - to jump ahead when viewing a recorded segment press the fast forward button and right navigation button to jump ahead 15 minutes.


2 - to setup a manual record - just press the record button and follow the prompts.


3 - press play twice in succession to move into slow motion.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jsipe_
> *2 - We can not have signal resolution pass-thru? SD wants to upconvert to 720P which looks awful or I have to watch 720P signals at 1080i which also looks awful.
> *



Select 480p, 720p, and 1080i. The box will output native for everything but 480i, which it will deinterlace and send out at 480p. If you select 480i instead of 480p, youll get 480i deinterlaced and scaled to 720p (somebody was obviously drinking to much when they decided on that).


This completely avoids the scalar in the box (presumably you have a better one or a CRT which doesn't need one). You still get stuck with their deinterlacer, but only for SD. SD from this box looks fine to me with these settings on my 720p native display.


Erik


----------



## UNCDTVENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *And selectable pillarbar color
> 
> And fix the darn dropouts (vid and aud)*



On the Scientific Atlanta website, documents suggest that this functionality has yet to be added on their part.


But a cable company 'conspiracy' to keep the SD outputs offline is a notion that occured to me too!


----------



## phishbfm

with directtv or another satellite company, do you have to have a hdtv dish as well as a receiver? i have a couple old dishes for direct. id be willing to buy a hi-def reciever and program a card to recieve some espn hi-def in addition to my twc service..


----------



## ENDContra

Somehow the breakups have dropped in number...its only every now and then now...much more bearable. The really weird thing is that now I cant punch in a number. If I punch in 293 or whatever, nothing. I have to use channel up and down or go to the guide and scroll up and down. Really weird.


----------



## dwalton22




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *Does this work for UNC as well? Which antenna did you use?
> 
> 
> Erik (who has a 8000HD, but is starting to think $1000 for something which isn't junk isn't so expensive)*



UNC is hit or miss b/c I don't have the antenna pointed towards that tower, I have it pointed towards the towers to the east in garner. Most of the time I can pick it up anyway but not 100%.


I'm using the 120 inch version of this:

http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...t%5Fid=15-2156 


The 160 wouldn't fit in my attic.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

NBC lost their HD feed from the truck in Athens shortly after 5:00 PM tjhis afternoon. We switched to our News until they can get the signal back up. Presently New York is uplinking some SD filler, but they are dead in the water with HD for a little while. It will be interesting to see how many spare parts they took over there.

We'll punch up the HD feed as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Somehow the breakups have dropped in number...its only every now and then now...much more bearable. The really weird thing is that now I cant punch in a number. If I punch in 293 or whatever, nothing. I have to use channel up and down or go to the guide and scroll up and down. Really weird.*



END...

Glad to "hear" the breakups have diminished (pun intended), haven't checked mine today, will do so in a few. I had the same problem with my box when it was first installed, couldn't get a response when punching in a specific channel number. I unplugged mine for a few minutes, plugged it back in, let it reboot and all was well. You may want to give that a shot. Hope that doesn't reintroduce dropouts.


Bob


----------



## dave_ral

I was watching the Olympics Wednesday night and my TWC HD DVR rebooted by itself two times between 9 and 10PM (turned off...you heard the relay click, then said boot, the you saw the passport screens, etc.). Did this happen to anyone else, and/or is this is symptom of something else (low signal level, etc.)


Is there an internal diagnostic that will tell me RF levels that the box sees at different channels? This box is at the end of the longest of all my cable runs from the distribution amp. I occasionaly had problems with movies on demand wth the old SA8250 box, and I'm wondering if this might be the boot problem as well. What would be an acceptable RF level?


Thanks.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dave_ral_
> *I was watching the Olympics Wednesday night and my TWC HD DVR rebooted by itself two times between 9 and 10PM (turned off...you heard the relay click, then said boot, the you saw the passport screens, etc.). did this happen to anyone else, and/or is this is symptom of something else (low signal level, etc.)
> 
> 
> Is there an internal diagnostic that will tell me RF levels that the box sees at different channels? this box at the end of all my cable runs from the distribution amp and I occasionaly had problems with movies on demand wth the old SA8250 box.
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



Mine rebooted itself just a couple of minutes after the technician left and then did it twice more over the course of the first day. I haven't noticed it again, but I've been on the road for a couple of days though my wife hasn't mentioned it.


I had assumed (or perhaps hoped) that is was just getting some software updates/patches or the like and that it was routine. I hope this doesn't become a regular occurence.


Jarrett


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ewtroan_
> *Does this work for UNC as well?*



His antenna should, in theory, work with UNC's digital broadcast, but it would likely have to be re-aimed to get it. We're pretty lucky here that basically all the HD is coming from the same tower, so you can point your antenna one place to get everything. Everything but WUNC that is. Their tower isn't with the others.


----------



## gillcup

I called TWC Tues. regarding the dropouts and my signal strength was very low. They came out and installed two amplifiers, one at the cable entrance to my house and one at the outlet next to my 8000HD. The results have been mixed. The evening after the installation, I was getting consistent dropouts (video & audio) on all channels. On Wed. I recorded a movie off HBOHD and the 1st hr was perfect (haven't watched the 2nd hr). That's good news as I previously never had a full hr on HBOHD without dropouts. Then a movie I recorded off of Showtime (another channel which always had problems) on Thursday morning and I watched about 15 min last night and there were some dropouts. However I didn't experience any dropouts last night while watching live.


Is everyone calling TWC to let them know these problems exist?


----------



## bmduncan

I would imagine 2 amps would make it worse. Doesn't that introduce excessive noise unless you have a really poor signal? Any experts care to chime in?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dave_ral_
> *Is there an internal diagnostic that will tell me RF levels that the box sees at different channels?*



Turn to the channel you want to check, then turn to 999 and look at the dBmV of either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2. The FDC is your overal incoming signal strength. Between 0 and 12 is good for the FDC.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bmduncan_
> *I would imagine 2 amps would make it worse. Doesn't that introduce excessive noise unless you have a really poor signal? Any experts care to chime in?*



I was wondering about that myself. I didn't understand why I needed the 2nd amplifier inside the house. Has anyone had an amplifier installed by TWC and did they do something similar? If anyone understands why two amplifiers are needed, could you give an explanation? Is there any logic regarding where this 2nd amp should be placed?


thanks


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *Has anyone had an amplifier installed by TWC*



They installed an amp in my crawlspace where the cable comes in. Seems to work OK on everything that I have hooked up to except for the HD set....but that's the one with the longest cable run....so I don't know if my (very occaisional) HD problems are TWC problems, amp problems, or cable length problems. I'm pretty sure that my problems haven't been made better or worse with the HD DVR.


Seems to be some question about servicing amps...I called them and had a tech come out and look at it. This guy walked in with a bad attitude and when I told him the amp was in the crawl space, he refused to go under there...was calling in to have a contractor come and move all the stuff outside the house. I asked him to just leave then (because TWC had put it in there to begin with) and then he told me that I was being hostile. I was going to call and complain about this guy, but I couldn't find an independent way to call and complain other than the normal call center...which, in my view, is a waste of time. This was really unusual...I've had 3-4 visits from them in the past year and always found people pleasant and accomodating. They didn't always have the skills they needed to have, but never an attitude problem. (I had one guy spend half a day under the house).


One other comment...I had trouble with Road Runner, and the first thing the tech did was take that off the amp and hook it straight to a splitter coming of the street. He said the RR stuff was much more sensitive and that they had been told to be sure and NOT run RR modems thru a distribution amp.


----------



## Daryl L

Aggie86,


And anybody else from the Fayetteville area. I just notice that the *Aspect Ratio* and *Output Format* options have finally been added to our 8000HD DVR's. Not sure when it was added except it was there earlyyesterday evening. The last cold boot time is when I did it just after midnight and no version numbers have changed. I'll ask them monday what the initial problem was.


Be aware if you choose 480i and 1080i/720p it will stay 1080i/720p if switched to an analog or SD channel. But you can substitute 480i with 480p then it will auto switch for you. Also the formate switching is a tad bit slow.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Turn to the channel you want to check, then turn to 999 and look at the dBmV of either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2. The FDC is your overal incoming signal strength. Between 0 and 12 is good for the FDC.*



Thanks for the tip. I checked and my 8000HD shows an FDC of 7 but my 3250HD shows -2!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *Thanks for the tip. I checked and my 8000HD shows an FDC of 7 but my 3250HD shows -2!*



I gave the tip, LOL never said it would be accurate.







No offence intended. I've noticed variances between boxes also. It's to be expected considering the cable techs use a ~$1500 meter to test for signal strengths that requires calibration occasionally while these cable boxes have cheapo parts to give a signal reading.


----------



## WildBill

I have been away on vacation so this is a bit late and others have already confirmed it a few pages back but...



QAM Reception of WRAL-DT is now working fine. (has been evidently since the 18th)


THANKS SO MUCH!!

The engineers at WRAL ROCK (as always)


PBS-HD (90-2) is also back. Whomever did that thanks too.


TNT-HD Audio =










psockett - Any hope that whatever is ailing TNT-HD can be fixed too? I know it is not your primary concern but if you could just mention it to whomever you spoke to at TWC for the WRAL DT fix that would be great.

(might not be the same fix I realize)


Also various sources mentioned an issue with the LG tuners and the PSIP info that TWC starting pushing thru. If that is true then should I look for a new tuner? Any idea if the LG 4200A (brand new tuner) will work better?

Any info will help.


----------



## sooke

Just got my HD-DVR this morning. Haven't played with it yet since the kiddies are watching A Barney DVD.


Couple things though:


It's big. A heck of a lot bigger than the 3250HD it replaced. In fact, I had to put my DVD player on top of it to get them both to fit on the shelf under my TV. (My Samsung HD-931 DVD player is also bigger than a DVD player has right to be). Cable guy seemed to think heat wouldn't be a problem with this arrangement, mumbling something about "they've put a good fan in these". Guess I'll have to see how hot it gets over the next few days.


BTW, cable guy was real nice. No bad attitude or anything. He said he has 19 more HD-DVRs to install today and that it has been like that since they came out a week ago.


Had no problems setting my aspect ratio (widescreen TV, 4:3 material pillared). Haven't played with the output resolution yet. With all the descriptions of how you can set multiple output formats (ie 480p, 720p, and 1080i) on this thing made me realize that this was also possible with the 3250HD box it replaced. Last night I experimented with the 3250 and found you can also enable all those with it too. Seems like when I first got the 3250 only one format at a time was selectable. Feature must have been added with a update at some point. Hopefully this is good news to people sticking with the 3250HD box. Or maybe I'm just the last to know...


Sooke


----------



## ENDContra

I had the DVR set to record the Panthers game and the Cup race last night...The Panthers game is all there, but the Cup race randomly stopped at 850. Anyone else had this problem? I had the same thing happen to me a couple of times with the SD DVR last year, so it doesnt sound like an HD specific thing...anyone else experienced this? Its not a storage space issue either, as I have just over 10 hours on there right now.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *I had the DVR set to record the Panthers game and the Cup race last night...The Panthers game is all there, but the Cup race randomly stopped at 850. Anyone else had this problem? I had the same thing happen to me a couple of times with the SD DVR last year, so it doesnt sound like an HD specific thing...anyone else experienced this? Its not a storage space issue either, as I have just over 10 hours on there right now.*



My wife said the same thing happened to the last 8 minutes of an episode of Law & Order that she was watching.


We also had another phantom reboot today.


----------



## Greg T

Has anyone been having OTA reception issues with WCNC NBC? I've got two antennae's (one pointed towards Greensboro, the other pointed towards Raleigh). I've been getting WCNC just fine, but now I'm getting 'lot's of picture breakups. I'm geting WRAL, WTVD and WRAZ without issue. Actually I've been watching WXII's feed because it's much less pixely (probably because they don't multicast). WXII's feed actually look slightly better than DirecTV's feed. Multi casting ruins HD (especially sports).


----------



## Greg T

Has anyone been having OTA reception issues with WCNC NBC? I've got two antennae's (one pointed towards Greensboro, the other pointed towards Raleigh). I've been getting WCNC just fine, but now I'm getting 'lot's of picture breakups. I'm geting WRAL, WTVD and WRAZ without issue. Actually I've been watching WXII's feed because it's much less pixely (probably because they don't multicast). WXII's feed actually look slightly better than DirecTV's feed. Multi casting ruins HD (especially sports).


----------



## supersalo

I got TimeWarner installed last week and all of the digital channels for the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS) have a lot of pixellation (big blocks, not motion pixellation) at random times. NBCSD (218) is the worst of them all.


It's not the entire picture, just usually a small sections. It's really annoying.


I tried one of those Scientific Atlanta drop-amps, but it didn't help. So I'm down to the source, the DVR, or possibly something at the street/line.


Has anyone else been seeing these picture problems?


Sal (Raleigh)


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *I got TimeWarner installed last week and all of the digital channels for the major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS) have a lot of pixellation (big blocks, not motion pixellation) at random times. NBCSD (218) is the worst of them all.
> 
> 
> It's not the entire picture, just usually a small sections. It's really annoying.
> 
> 
> I tried one of those Scientific Atlanta drop-amps, but it didn't help. So I'm down to the source, the DVR, or possibly something at the street/line.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been seeing these picture problems?
> 
> 
> Sal (Raleigh)*



Sal,


I have been having similar problems particularly with the 8000HD (HD-DVR). In addition to the video breakups, I get audio dropouts. They installed an amp which seems to have improved things but I still have days where I'm getting the problems. I had them come out again and they are going to replace the cable from the street to my house. Supposedly this should improve the signal. I suggest you call TWC and get them to check out your situation.


----------



## supersalo

I've got a dual Regal Splitter (5-1GHz) installed. One of the legs (-3.5db) goes to the cable modem, the other to the PVR.


I tried removing my splitter and running the cable from the street right into the PVR. The blocks then disappeared.


Even with a SA inline amp, the pixellation still occurs when I have the splitter installed. I tried two different ones, too.


What is everyone else using to split their cable for their cable modem/other TV drops, etc?


Sal


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *
> 
> What is everyone else using to split their cable for their cable modem/other TV drops, etc?
> 
> 
> Sal*



I use whatever splitter is built into my Samsung HLN467 TV. I run the coax from the wall to the Antenna A In on the TV, then connect the Antenna A Out to the SA8000HD RF input (the DVR then connects back to the TV via component cables).


No blocking or audio dropouts. On rare occasions I've noticed the screen freezes for an instant (on live TV). Didn't happen with the 3250HD I had before. No biggie though.


I do have several splitters installed by the builder of the house sending cable to various other rooms, but no TVs are connected to them.


Sooke


----------



## mbatchelor

Hi everyone,

Just received my 8000HD on Sat. Started playing with it tonight. Downloaded the instruction manual and set about trying to make sure everything is set up properly. I was watching the cable guy (I pluged it all up) so I know that he didn't setup any options such as widescreen. I also wanted to change the color of the SD "pillars". So far I am stuck. I have tried the "info" and "guide" buttons with the power off but don't get a menu (I don't get anything). Any suggestions?


----------



## Aggie86

Called the Fayetteville TWC office today...


I was told they are still not setting appointments for installation of the 8000HD DVR out of the Fayetteville Office!! (Told me to call back in a couple days)


I sure am jealous of all you Raleigh/Durham folks...hopefully they will get their shtuff together down here soon!!!


- John


----------



## supersalo

What's with the HD channels? The only one that the guide is correct on is WRAL-HD.


Both NBC-HD and ABC's HD channel aren't showing what's in the guide.

Instead of the 'Tonight Show', NBCHD was showing a re-run of 'Fear Factor' that

was on tonight.


And ABC's HD channel had a replay Nightline instead of 'Jimmy Kimmel' tonight.


Anyone know what gives?


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody know an email address for someone inside TWC that I could send a technical question to?


I am trying to find out what level the SA 8000HD uses for black.... 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE. Looking at the HDNet test pattern strongly leads me to believe it is using 0 IRE which is wrong.... It makes the picture too black.


----------



## sooke

scsi,


I always thought the 0 vs. 7.5 IRE was a DVI type issue (which isn't enabled I hear). But I'm new to this A/V stuff so... maybe it can also be an issue for component.


Good luck finding out something this technical from TWC. Maybe better luck trying to contact SA directly?


Anyhow, even though I've been absolutely no help to you (sorry), when are those HDNET test patterns? I heard they were on tuesday mornings, but they were not in the guide.


Sooke


----------



## supersalo

I got an email from NBC17. Their HD receiver was switched to the West Coast feed (which is why the programming was off).


Sal


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *scsi,
> 
> 
> I always thought the 0 vs. 7.5 IRE was a DVI type issue (which isn't enabled I hear). But I'm new to this A/V stuff so... maybe it can also be an issue for component.
> 
> 
> Good luck finding out something this technical from TWC. Maybe better luck trying to contact SA directly?
> 
> 
> Anyhow, even though I've been absolutely no help to you (sorry), when are those HDNET test patterns? I heard they were on tuesday mornings, but they were not in the guide.
> 
> 
> Sooke*



They are listed in the weekly email I get from HDNet on their programming schedule. Sign up at www.hd.net 


I think they are Tuesday 8am - 8:10am but don't quote me on that.


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *I am trying to find out what level the SA 8000HD uses for black.... 0 IRE or 7.5 IRE. Looking at the HDNet test pattern strongly leads me to believe it is using 0 IRE which is wrong.... It makes the picture too black.*



I think you're right. My picture is too black as well, but I figured it was my tv. I wish there was a gamma adjustment on the box.


Brian


----------



## scsiraid

HDNet pattern is Tuesday morning at 8:00am. Lasts 10 mins.


8:00 AM ET

5:00 AM PT HDNet Test Patterns

Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


Black crush can also affect component as well as DVI. If the set is calibrated for black at 7.5 and DVR presents dark gray (not black) info between 0 and 7.5 IRE then that dark gray info will be invisable ie crushed.


I noticed that if i used the HDnet pattern and set the tv brightness so that you could just see the number in the blackest box..... then switched to the DVD and the DVE DVD... that the brightness of the pluge was WAY too bright. Now HD was ok but DVD was way too bright. Something is obviously wrong.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *
> 
> I noticed that if i used the HDnet pattern and set the tv brightness so that you could just see the number in the blackest box..... then switched to the DVD and the DVE DVD... that the brightness of the pluge was WAY too bright. Now HD was ok but DVD was way too bright. Something is obviously wrong.*



That's the exact same problem I had (well, exact oppposite actually) with sharing DVI input for both the 3250HD box (7.5 IRE) and my Samsung HD931 DVD player (0 IRE). Had to adjust brightness depending on source. PITA. Ended up just using component for the 3250HD box.


Thanks for the test pattern info, BTW.


Sooke


----------



## easternncnewswat

Anybody have any info on what is going on with NBC 17? I'm in Greenville and am not receiving their HD channel... I'm receiving SD on 55-1 only. No other subchannels listed. This has just happened. Earlier I was receiving 17-1 and 17-2. Just curious as to what is going on?


----------



## easternncnewswat

Problem just corrected itself... Strange! Thanks anyway everyone.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Actually, since I'm already posting here, anyone have any info on as to whether NBC 17 will be doing the NBC Weather Channel announced at the NAB convention this year. As NBC 17 is an O&O, are they mandated to carry the channel? WITN in Washington, NC is not going to be carrying it as they feel NBC wanted too much money for it. They are testing on 7-2 a basic radar until they can launch a 24/7 News/Weather channel. Again, just curious here as to what NBC 17's plans are?


----------



## ENDContra

Ok, yet another weird DVR problem...not major but this thread needs a bump anyhow









Today for some reason the DVR quit outputting digital audio. Audio was available only on analog channels, and only if you were watching live. A reboot resolved the problem, but it still leaves me wondering, what caused this in the first place?


Oh, and NBC is again feeding only the SD broadcast of todays Busch Series race...NBC17ENG, is there any chance we will get the widescreen broadcast tomorrow night?


----------



## supersalo

I don't think there was an HD feed for the Busch race.


Let's hope the Cup race has one.


Sal


----------



## ENDContra

^ Why not, same location....anytime the Cup and Busch series race have been at the same track on either FOX or TNT, both have been widescreen. Check the HDTV programming forum, it was in widescreen in a lot of places.


----------



## supersalo

Hey, don't ask me. Ask NBC why not.


I checked the TimeWarner guide, HDTVGalaxy.com and TitanTV.com.


None of those 3 list tomorrow's race in HD. :-(


----------



## smchan

I just got a new Sony TV today that has a built-in ATSC and QAM tuner. I only have basic cable at the moment, but I can receive WRAL and UNC digital channels.


But shouldn't I be able to see the rest of the local, digital stations as well? Just wondering if I've configured something incorrectly or if TWC forces me to buy a better package than basic cable for the HD channels. I'm trying to avoid renting their cable box if at all possible.


On that topic, anyone using CableCARD from TWC? Any cheaper than a cable box?


Thanks,

Sam


----------



## ENDContra

^^ Its not HD, its widescreen 480p (upconverted to 1080i). All of the FOX races were not indicated as HD either (TNT lists everything as HD, hence why their stuff shows up this way).


Does anyone here use a PC QAM tuner? Im looking at the FusionHDTV 3 Gold ( http://www.digitalconnection.com/Pro.../fusion3qt.asp ) that some mentioned in a thread in the HD recorders forum. Im wondering if anyone has used this or a similar card with TWC, and if so, what they were able to pick up with it, etc.


----------



## supersalo

I don't know what NBC is using (480 upconverted or what), but TNT's

presentation of the race in Bristol looked damn good. It might have

been native 1080i (it looked just like WRAL's programming).


Sal


----------



## scsiraid

So whre is the 16:9 feed? NBC strikes again?


----------



## scsiraid

Well... it went 16:9 for a while... but its now back to 4:3. Can we move the rest of the NASCAR season to TNT or back to Fox??? This is nuts... Why is this so hard for NBC to get right?


----------



## WildBill

Sam,

You should receive abc, cbs, nbc, fox and disc. HD. Read back thru this post about 7-8 pages and you will see more discussion. Others with built-in Sony QAM receivers report great reception. (even with basic cable like I have)


Bill


----------



## easternncnewswat

Although I realize from reading message boards all over about HDTV that Sinclair is a dirty word, does anybody here have any idea or have you read about any plans they have to increase their output on their digital stations? I live out in Greenville, NC and while I realize I am pretty far out, I can receive all stations broadcasting from the RDU market with an indoor antenna. I am particulary interested as this market does not have a WB affiliate; except for cable only, which in my opinion, doesn't really count. Likewise, our UPN is bundled with our ABC, which can be precarious itself to receive. Just looking for any info anybody might have; I'd rather watch RDU since I get strong stable signals from the other stations in your market. Thanks for any info in advance!


----------



## smchan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Sam,
> 
> You should receive abc, cbs, nbc, fox and disc. HD. Read back thru this post about 7-8 pages and you will see more discussion. Others with built-in Sony QAM receivers report great reception. (even with basic cable like I have)
> *



Shoot - I cant get it to work beyond WRAL, UNC-TV and TNT. The rest won't tune in.


I've got the cable line coming into the "Cable" RF input. Sound right?


Thanks,

Sam


----------



## dave_ral

Is it me, or are all the audio dropouts/pixelization issues/unsynced pictures with sounds (lips don't match the words) on Raleigh TWC getting dramatically worse in the past week or so...both on HD and non HD channels?


----------



## Rob!Todd

dave_ral, they do seem to be getting much worse lately.


----------



## cgreco

I have a simple question... When aiming a directional UHF antenna, like the ChannelMaster 4221, does it matter if the bowties are in front or behind wire mesh? The picture on the ChannelMaster website appears to show them behind, but then again I don't know which way the antenna in the picture is aimed.


----------



## CPanther95

Bowties go in front.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Rob!Todd_
> *dave_ral, they do seem to be getting much worse lately.*



I never had any such A/V glitch problems with the 3250HD box. It was always rock solid. As I use the HD-DVR I am noticing such problems more and more. I haven't kept a log or anything, but it is starting to seem as if the audio dropouts and video glitches happen most often (for me) when recording a show while watching another live HD channel. It is almost like the box doesn't have the throughput to do this reliably. Or like some shared resource (like a bus) isn't freed up as quickly as it needs to be. If I switch to an SD channel I notice less (or no) problems.


Anyone else had similar observations?


Since both my previous HD boxes (SA3100HD and SA3250HD) never had a problem I do not expect this is a signal strength issue. Especially with others complaining only after getting the HD-DVR. Hope this can be improved via firmware... Hate to give up the DVR ability, but it can be really annoying.


Sooke


----------



## Erik Garci

I was wondering why the title of this thread is no longer "Official Triangle NC thread -Raleigh/Durham/Cary...etc"


There is an explanation...

New Thread Title Format - PLEASE READ


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I haven't kept a log or anything, but it is starting to seem as if the audio dropouts and video glitches happen most often (for me) when recording a show while watching another live HD channel. It is almost like the box doesn't have the throughput to do this reliably. Or like some shared resource (like a bus) isn't freed up as quickly as it needs to be. If I switch to an SD channel I notice less (or no) problems.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had similar observations?
> *



I have not done a scientific study, but I believe I also have the problem most when watching live TV, specifically when recording another channel.


I have certainly noticed less problems when watching recorded HD content than live.


I had a similar conclusion that there was a resource issue.


----------



## Eidolon

I am also having a lot of problems with freezing and pixelization both on saved programs and on live tv. I have not kept a log, but a show I recorded the other evening was almost unwatchable because it paused every 30 seconds or so (or the sound dropped out). I hope these are just new technology kinks that are going to be worked out through a firmware upgrade.


So far it has been annoying, but when it happens during a football game, it will become unacceptable. Having an HD DVR is nice, but if this continues, I'll just go back to my SD Tivo, which always worked like a champ.


Anyone know if TWC monitors this forum?


----------



## WildBill

Sam, sounds OK to me but...

Sorry I don't know what might be the issue with your Sony built-in QAM receiver. I sent you a PM of another member in the area with a Sony TV with built in QAM. They would be a better person to ask.


----------



## mswilson

My SA8000 DVR is currently recording L&O: SVU on cable 217. The colors are shifting and flickering. They go from looking somewhat normal to extremely quantized. There's very significant banding on facial tones and around light fixtures. The commercials looked fine, so I'm thinking that it's coming from the national feed.


----------



## Daryl L

On the SA8000HD DVR box I got a ResApp upgrade lastnight from PASSPORT Echo 1.5.075 to PASSPORT Echo 1.5.151. Only difference I see so far is before the upgrade, choosing both 480i and 1080i as the output format switched formats automatically between 480p(not 480i as it should) and 1080i. Now choosing both 480i and 1080i as the output formats does nothing. All channels display at 1080i only.


----------



## wjarrettc

Is there anywhere on the web to find release notes on the Passport software? Would be interesting to see what they are fixing.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Now choosing both 480i and 1080i as the output formats does nothing. All channels display at 1080i only.*



This is the behavior that my 8000HD in Raleigh has exhibited since I got it.


----------



## smchan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Sam, sounds OK to me but...
> 
> Sorry I don't know what might be the issue with your Sony built-in QAM receiver. I sent you a PM of another member in the area with a Sony TV with built in QAM. They would be a better person to ask.*



Thanks for the lead - I'll get in touch soon.


I called TWC yesterday and they insisted I have a STB to receive HD channels. I asked about a CableCARD and was told they didn't have them; that I was supposed to buy that at the store - but they weren't supporting them anyways - I needed a STB. Their web page states they support CableCARDs and that they're available from TWC.


So... since I didn't know where in the path my problem was, I opted for an STB since that would put a technician in my house who had to make it work. Indeed, the STB didn't work and it was due to a trap or filter at the curb. After the technician removed it, I was able to tune in the HD channels using the TV's built-in tuner - but that's with the equivalent of a standard cable package.


Only other problem is I noticed a lot of pixelation here and there, but I'm assuming that's a pervasive problem in the cable system. I'll watch it over the next few days and get on the phone with TWC if it continues.


Speaking of local HD channels, is there any legislation that requires TWC to offer those as part of basic cable? I don't know how to argue my position of wanting local HD channels @ $13.50/month using my built-in tuner. They insist on $50+ packages just to receive the HD locals.


Sam


----------



## Daryl L

I notice another added feature to my SA8000HD DVR today that I could not do before today. With the PASSPORT Echo 1.5.075 version, when wathing a recording I could not get a recording to play in slow motion by pressing the play button twice. I tried several times but it did nothing.


Today with the new PASSPORT Echo 1.5.151 version upgrade I tried again and I can now press the play button twice and it goes into slow motion.


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by smchan_
> *Thanks for the lead - I'll get in touch soon.
> 
> 
> I called TWC yesterday and they insisted I have a STB to receive HD channels. I asked about a CableCARD and was told they didn't have them; that I was supposed to buy that at the store - but they weren't supporting them anyways - I needed a STB. Their web page states they support CableCARDs and that they're available from TWC.
> 
> 
> So... since I didn't know where in the path my problem was, I opted for an STB since that would put a technician in my house who had to make it work. Indeed, the STB didn't work and it was due to a trap or filter at the curb. After the technician removed it, I was able to tune in the HD channels using the TV's built-in tuner - but that's with the equivalent of a standard cable package.
> 
> 
> Only other problem is I noticed a lot of pixelation here and there, but I'm assuming that's a pervasive problem in the cable system. I'll watch it over the next few days and get on the phone with TWC if it continues.
> 
> 
> Speaking of local HD channels, is there any legislation that requires TWC to offer those as part of basic cable? I don't know how to argue my position of wanting local HD channels @ $13.50/month using my built-in tuner. They insist on $50+ packages just to receive the HD locals.
> 
> 
> Sam*



For channels, see POST #1098, page 55 of this forum. My Sony KD-34XS955 has built in NTSC, 8-VSB, and QAM (64 and 256 as determined by watching it search on the diagnostics menu).


I have basic cable from TWC and I see most of the channels but a lot get remapped to the sub channels-- ie. 90.4 --> 4.3. Only TNT and Discovery HD stay up at 84.3 and 93.1. The main channels I receive that are digital/HD are

4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4 UNC/PBS with note of 4.2 the 1080i and 4.3 the UNC-Kids


5.1 and 5.2 for CBS HD and digital

11.1, 11.2 for ABC HD and digital

17.1 and 17.2 for NBC HD and digital

50.1 for FOX HD


I hit the auto tune and it took 40 minutes or so and found tons of digital channels. I presume it found the scrambled ones but would not/could not show them--- but counted them nonetheless.


I have a trap across the street on my line-- it makes USA 25 a little fuzzy and 26 TNT quite fuzzy. I'm pleased that TNT-HD comes in since it really shows the contrast between HD and fuzzy SD.


However, my wife and I have noticed that the Sony picture looks better on regular SD than on 480i digital channels. Must be the comb filters or other cool features of the TV.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## smchan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gdpowell3_
> *For channels, see POST #1098, page 55 of this forum. My Sony KD-34XS955 has built in NTSC, 8-VSB, and QAM (64 and 256 as determined by watching it search on the diagnostics menu).*



Gary, That's exactly the set I have. IMO, 480i signals look better coming straight into the set as opposed to coming through the box - so I'm particularly interested in dumping the STB before I get too used to the DVR.










Sam


----------



## deArgila

new QAM issues ...


Ok, a few new things are going on with my LG 3510


84-3 - TNT audio is now working!! YES!


BUT


PBS is missing - no signal from anything in the 90's. I've rescanned and haven't found it anywhere else.


FOX/ABC - which "share" ch 113 - the subchannels are switching around. For example, I was watching 113-1 (ABC-HD) and all of a sudden the video switched to the WRAL weather channel (normally 113-6). But the channel stayed at 113-1. When I change the channel and change back, it goes back to normal. But several minutes later, the weather channel comes back!


How are you guys getting the channels remapped to their OTA numbers? Mine are still the "old numbers". I'm hoping this will fix some of my problems. Right now, I'm scanning for "CADTV" type "STD"


----------



## smchan

Is NBC-HD (17.1) working for anyone tonight? Mine hasn't worked for a couple days now.


Thanks,

Sam


----------



## robnalex

I am getting a very unstable HD signal from NBC 17 (17.1). I'm using a Channel Master Antenna with rotator and pre-amp, and cannot lock a good, steady signal here in Raleigh. NBC 17 is the weak link among the 3 local affiliates. HD from local ABC and CBS are fine.


If you are having similar problems please write to Russell Mizelle at the stations Engineering Department: [email protected] or you can email other station departments here .


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *new QAM issues ...
> 
> 
> How are you guys getting the channels remapped to their OTA numbers? Mine are still the "old numbers". I'm hoping this will fix some of my problems. Right now, I'm scanning for "CADTV" type "STD"*



See my post here


----------



## easternncnewswat

Here in Greenville, NC, I have been receiving a strong constant signal from WNCN all night (Thursday); this is typically the case. I usually receive their signal more constantly than my local affiliate (WITN) in Washington, NC.


I've actually been receiving WLFL as well, which is rather unusal. NBC 17, I always get; WLFL I usually cannot receive until later in the evening. Interestingly regarding WLFL, I am receiving their HD channel, but not the SD subchannel. Not quite sure what that means.


I have heard recently that Sinclair is trying to get all of their stations up at full power by next summer at the latest. Not sure if this is what is going on. I usually cannot receive WRDC, but am receiving a fluctuating signal from them tonight. Just a fyi.


----------



## Lee L

I had a few glitches during Joey last night as well. Heck, I was just thankfull that someone programmed things right so that Joey was in HD (even if the PQ was not all that great IMO).


----------



## ENDContra

In the Any ESPN-HD movement on TWC?? thread, a higher up with TWC said the deal is DONE! He says it will appear anytime between tonight and the next 30 days, and a few people with TWC in other areas say they are getting it already! I just hope we get it closer to "tonight" than "30 days", as this is one of the first weekends Ive had off in a long time and Id love to enjoy some HD college football!!


Forget everything I just said, it is showing up, channel 290!! Reboot your box if you have to...I cant believe this is really happening!


----------



## jMerryman

ESPN HD just appeared on Time Warner Cable NC in Cary! I scanned through the HD channels a few hours ago and it wasn't there - just flipping through again and bingo!


Unfortunately the Yankees/Orioles game is only SD, but I'm psyched to have another HD channel!


Enjoy!


----------



## WildBill

Good news on another front. When TWC added the new digital content (ESPN) the audio for TNT-HD now comes in loud and clear. YAHOO!.

I don't have ESPN of course as that is only available to the folks who have subscribed to the special HD digital content but what I have I am glad for.

THANKS TWC-NC!


----------



## gwall

It's on!!! This is awesome! The best way to start a weekend -- ESPN HD on TWC-NC!


----------



## sooke

Just noticed ESPN HD on TWC and raced to the computer to be the first to let everyone know. Or rather... the 5th to let everyone know.


Oh well.


So, question: Why can we watch the NY vs. Baltimore baseball game on ESPN-HD but INHD blacks out all Oriole games in our area?


Sooke


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Just noticed ESPN HD on TWC and raced to the computer to be the first to let everyone know. Or rather... the 5th to let everyone know.
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> So, question: Why can we watch the NY vs. Baltimore baseball game on ESPN-HD but INHD blacks out all Oriole games in our area?
> 
> 
> Sooke*




Doesn't ESPN's deal give them national rights on certain nights/games whereas INHD is carrying the regional sports network feed and has to black it out because of the overlap with the regional network?


----------



## ENDContra

^ Well I dont know how it works exactly, but when the baseball game went over, ESPNHD stuck with it while ESPN was on the Boise State-Oregon State game. So my guess is that the game was blacked out on both ESPN and inHD in favor of the FOX Sports Net coverage, but ESPNHD coverage wasnt blacked out (which is a good sign for when there is an ACC basketball game on both Raycom and ESPNHD).


For anyone with a QAM tuner, Im wondering if this channel is encrypted or not? Im guessing it is but hoping its not, as then I would definitely be purchasing a QAM tuner card for my PC so I could record some HD sports, particularly Florida State at NC State November 11







.


----------



## edvedd

Thumbs up to Time Warner Cable!!! This is the best news one could receive on a reflective day (9/11).


Now we can see what the fuse is (or not) all about. Can't wait for UGA vs. South Carolina tonight on ESPN HD!


I had faith in TWC -- and they pulled through. I bet tons of folks are kicking themselves by leaving TWC! First the awesome launch of the HD DVR and now ESPN HD -- it doesn't get much better than that in a month span!


----------



## edvedd

ENDContra-

It's encrypted- my neighbor has a QAM tuner.


Not sure if you guys know -- but if you don't have HD Suite you can add it free for a month (or if you got it w/ the HD DVR you have a couple free months to go like me!). Go to TWC's website - www.twcnc.com or call them.


----------



## EEBuckeye

I just noticed that the standard non-digital channel audio is now coming through the optical port. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Daryl L

It looks like WRAZ-DT 50.1(49.1) has the fox splicer online today and my receiver says it's DD5.1


Also a question about ESPN-HD. Is the current UNLV vs. WIS games audio broadcasted in Circle Surround? Because if it is in CS I don't understand ppl's complaint of espn using CS instead of DPL (since espn isn't using dd5.1) because it sounds great using DPL2x to decode it.


----------



## Daryl L

WRAZ is now back to the local upconvert with dd2.0 audio for Coach.


----------



## kenstr

Just got home and had a message from TWC calling me to say that ESPN-HD is on 290. Cool that they are calling....


Of course I already knew, thanks to the fine folks here.


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, I got an automated phone call also with the big news.


----------



## Xesdeeni

If ANYONE would be willing to record the Arkansas vs. Texas game this evening on ESPN-HD, I will gladly pay for DVDRs, shipping, and some extra blank DVDRs for you trouble (assuming Arkansas wins ;-) ).


Xesdeeni


----------



## mikea28

is ESPN HD only on HD suite? That's the impression i get from twcnc.com. I'm not at home to check right now...


----------



## mikea28

ok found the answer to my own question, yet is is HD Suite only....those bastards! leave it to TWC to pull something like that...ugh, well i guess my cable bill is about to go up another $7/mo...


this just reaffirms the fact that i love TWC's service, but i hate their business practices


----------



## bobjdan

Whoopdee do. ESPN HD. I turn on the Canadian Open golf tournament and what do I get? 4:3 with fancy sidebars. If you want to call something an HD channedl it should be HD 16:9 fullscreen. Reminds me of NBC HD golf tournatments.


----------



## ENDContra

They cant do EVERYTHING in HD...they could stretch it, but who wants to see a bunch of fat guys play golf? Besides, their SD looks 10 times better than any other SD broadcasts.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Xesdeeni_
> *If ANYONE would be willing to record the Arkansas vs. Texas game this evening on ESPN-HD, I will gladly pay for DVDRs, shipping, and some extra blank DVDRs for you trouble (assuming Arkansas wins ;-) ).
> *



And if anyone does this for him please fill me in on what method you are using to record the game and burn to DVD







.


----------



## supersalo

What is with ABC's SD channel?? The guide is always wrong. It says 'College Football' right now, but it's showing a Kerry Campaign stop.


Sal


----------



## ENDContra

^ Its ABC News Now...ABC network is multicasting a 24 hour news channel on their O&Os subchannels. I guess no one has bothered to enter information for ABCNN, so it just mirrors the analog SD listings.


----------



## ENDContra

The DVR got me again last night. I recorded the NASCAR race on TNT from 730 to midnight...it recorded the whole time as the red light was on and I always had it either up or in the PIP. Then after it finished recording, the DVR shows it as 730-802!! and that half hour is all I have. I think I saw only one other person mention having a similar problem, so is this a freak thing or a bug in the software? Any chance of a software update in the near future?


----------



## supersalo

I surfed to channel 999 & got some diagnostic info.


My QAM levels for Tuner 1 & 2 were -13dbmV and -15dbmV.

I added the Scientific Atlanta amp and they improved to

5dbmV and 1dbmV for the same channels (Ch. 250 & 255)


Anyone know what the level should be?


My QAM BER (I assume 'Bit Error Rate') on those same channels

was about .0000015 and .000000038 when I was looking at it.


Sal


----------



## bobjdan

ENDContra




> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> 
> *They cant do EVERYTHING in HD...they could stretch it, but who wants to see a bunch of fat guys play golf? Besides, their SD looks 10 times better than any other SD broadcasts.
> 
> 
> I don't know what kind of shape you're in or the last time you watched men's PGA golf, but 95% of them are in better shape than the general public. And I don't care how good SD is if you look at women's golf in fullscreen they all have a wide butt (although some of them really do!).
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if it's not HD and it's on an SD channel, why bother duplicating it on a so called HD channel. HD is 16:9 fullscreen. Ididn't spend all that money on a plasma or the extra money for the HD suite to watch 4:3 on an HD channel.*


----------



## scsiraid

Bob... I think the 'fat guy' comment was relative to what they look like stretched from 4x3 to 16x9...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *I surfed to channel 999 & got some diagnostic info.
> 
> 
> My QAM levels for Tuner 1 & 2 were -13dbmV and -15dbmV.
> 
> I added the Scientific Atlanta amp and they improved to
> 
> 5dbmV and 1dbmV for the same channels (Ch. 250 & 255)
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the level should be?
> 
> 
> My QAM BER (I assume 'Bit Error Rate') on those same channels
> 
> was about .0000015 and .000000038 when I was looking at it.
> 
> 
> Sal*



Those were some pretty low levels.... Mine are:


Tuner 1 723.000 Mhz 2 dBmV

Tuner 2 717.000 Mhz 1 dBmV

SNR 36 BER 0

SNR 35 BER 0


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah, my fat guy comment was in regards to stretch-o-vision and why Id rather have 4:3 material sidebarred. As far as SD content duplicated on an HD channel, outside of HDNet and Discovery and a few others, most HD channels that we get do this. Unfortunately, the HD audience isnt big enough for ESPN to justify finding alternative programming for those blocks of SD broadcasts...I know Id rather have a better looking SD broadcast than reruns of Playmakers.


----------



## wjarrettc

Since ESPN is an analog channel on TWC, even if you get SD content on ESPN-HD during the day when they're not showing live sports, I'd rather have it delivered digitally.


----------



## sooke

Two unrelated questions:


1) The second NFL game on FOX yesterday didn't have the WRAZ bug in the corner. Does that mean the splicer wasn't being used? It looked like EDTV to me.


2) Is there a way to tell how much disk capacity has been used or is left on the DVR?


BTW, I thought the Broncos vs. Chiefs game looked _great_ on ESPNHD last night. Although... I fell asleep with about 5 minutes to go and don't know who won.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> 
> 2) Is there a way to tell how much disk capacity has been used or is left on the DVR?
> 
> 
> Sooke*




Turn the channel to 999. That puts you into a diagnostic mode. I'm not sitting in front of the TV right now, but I'm almost positive if you page through all the available information there on the diagnostic channel one of them is remaining disk space (in bytes not recording time).


Jarrett


----------



## supersalo

Does anyone know what software rev fixes the audio drop-outs that occur over the optical connection?


The drop-outs were *really* bad on ESPNHD last night. When I switched to analog, they disappeared.


Sal


----------



## manstretch

I'm sorry, but doesn't anyone feel like complaining to TWC about have to shell out MORE money for ESPN HD? I can't believe the nerve of them sometimes... obviously they really like to use their monopoly powers. I don't want the other channels in the HD suite, all I want is ESPN HD. I think more people should sent them feedback if you feel the same way I do about this. Here is the link, since I don't have 5 posts I can't post the REAL link:


www . twcnc.com/template/contactus.cfm


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by manstretch_
> *I'm sorry, but doesn't anyone feel like complaining to TWC about have to shell out MORE money for ESPN HD? I can't believe the nerve of them sometimes... obviously they really like to use their monopoly powers. I don't want the other channels in the HD suite, all I want is ESPN HD. I think more people should sent them feedback if you feel the same way I do about this. Here is the link, since I don't have 5 posts I can't post the REAL link:
> 
> 
> www . twcnc.com/template/contactus.cfm *



This practice seems to be in line with other providers like DISH and DirecTV putting ESPN-HD in their HD package. BTW, TWC's HD package is 3 bucks a month cheaper than Dish's and included INHD and INHD2, which DISH's does not.


My understanding is that ESPN forced TWC into paying extra for the HD feed and this is what the hold up was all along with bringing it on board. Honestly, I don't see this is a big deal at all. For me, HDNet/HDMovies, INHD/INHD2, and ESPN-HD bundled together for $7 is a suite (pun intended) deal.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by manstretch_
> *I'm sorry, but doesn't anyone feel like complaining to TWC about have to shell out MORE money for ESPN HD? I can't believe the nerve of them sometimes... obviously they really like to use their monopoly powers. I don't want the other channels in the HD suite, all I want is ESPN HD. I think more people should sent them feedback if you feel the same way I do about this. Here is the link, since I don't have 5 posts I can't post the REAL link:
> 
> 
> www . twcnc.com/template/contactus.cfm *



Not at all! Actually - we all should email them to say GREAT JOB! I'm sure they received thousands of emails and calls from people (me included) requesting this channel. Their corporate office finally got it done late friday -- and TWC NC had it up within a few hours Friday evening.

My hat goes off to them to hustle (on a friday no less) to get it up for us so we could enjoy the games on Sat and Sun.


I already had HD Suite -- so it's all gravy -- for me ESPN HD is getting added FREE and $7 is nothing considering all of the money I've invested in my equipment.


I agree w/ wjarrettc 100%.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *Does anyone know what software rev fixes the audio drop-outs that occur over the optical connection?
> 
> 
> The drop-outs were *really* bad on ESPNHD last night. When I switched to analog, they disappeared.
> 
> 
> Sal*



Is there a digital audio coax output on the HD-DVR? Does it have audio drop-outs like the optical?


I'm at work now so I can't check.


Sooke


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by manstretch_
> *I'm sorry, but doesn't anyone feel like complaining to TWC about have to shell out MORE money for ESPN HD? I can't believe the nerve of them sometimes... obviously they really like to use their monopoly powers.*



While I'm almost always the first to rail the monopoloy man, it's only fair to point out that DirecTV and Dish both sell their HD as packages, not individual channels. Ala carte channels always sounds like a great idea until you realize that you would probably have to pay $10 PER CHANNEL if everyone picked just the channels they wanted.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Is there a digital audio coax output on the HD-DVR? Does it have audio drop-outs like the optical?
> 
> 
> I'm at work now so I can't check.
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Yes, it does (have one) and yes it does (drop out, occassionally).


Honestly, though, my dropouts aren't really that bad. More than I'd like, but not enough for me to even consider giving up the HD-DVR capability.


Jarrett


----------



## ENDContra

I mentioned earlier that my recording of the race on TNT Saturday was shortened to only a half hour after the fact...since then EVERYTHING Ive recorded has been cut short by at least 5 minutes. I called TWC about my problems with this as well as breakups/dropouts and they are going to bring a new DVR on Wednesday. I really hope this will solve my problem, but I get the feeling Im getting a crappy signal in my building.


----------



## gdpowell3

Well, I have mixed feelings about the TWC addition of espn-hd. I'm a Bronco fan and missed it but I don't have the suite package and would have missed it anyway. Oh Sigh.



Anyone notice FOX-HD on 50.1 dropping audio here and there?


Anyone have cablecard access working? I would consider HDSuite through cablecard on top of basic so long as I don't have to get the full standard cable.


One more question-- where do you get the HDNet (or HDSuite)and other HD programming from? TV-Guide from the Sunday paper is scant on HDcontent--- like Discovery theater.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gdpowell3_
> *
> 
> 
> One more question-- where do you get the HDNet (or HDSuite)and other HD programming from? TV-Guide from the Sunday paper is scant on HDcontent--- like Discovery theater.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary*



The best sources I've found are the channel's web sites:
INHD and hdnet 


Also titantv is very useful.


----------



## wjarrettc

I'm not wild about the format of the listing, but Titan TV's HDTV update is a good, one-stop place, to find everything that's available in HD for a certain day.

http://www.titantv.com/ttv/home/HDTVUpdate.aspx 


That said, I tend to use my TiVo although I have noticed that HDNet and INHD tend to switch their schedules around a bit and sometimes TiVo is not updated.


----------



## gdpowell3

I appreciate the channel lineup responses. Thanks!


I see that WB has HD content. Has TWC mentioned any interest in broadcasting the WB-HD? I've heard rumors that the OTA reception for WB is poor-- I'm about 20 miles from the main tower in Garner. Any opinions on OTA feasibility with an indoor antenna-- is it worth it?


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## kd4pbs

Time Warner will not be carrying our OTA DTV signal anytime soon. There's some differences in opinion between our corporate leaders and TWC. Seems they want to charge the viewers for a service that the viewers could get over the air for free. They already charge you for carrying our broadcast signal (analog) in the basic cable services, but want to chage you a premium price for carrying the digital signal. Sinclair Corporate would rather TWC pay the broadcasters a percentage of this 100% profit they make off of TWC customers at the expense of the local broadcasters.

Please don't kill the messenger on this one - I can only tell you that I must support the decisions of Corporate.










Please bear with us a little over the next few days - I'm currently struggling with a Tandberg HD satellite reciever that is rather.... err.... shall we say recalcitrant. It's rather hard to troubleshoot when WB doesn't send an HD signal until after I go home for the evening.


I'll also be installing and setting up all the DD 5.1 surround sound equipment in the coming weeks.


Stay tuned for the power increase; Sinclair has been charged with having to buy ALOT of tubes for all their digital transmitters, so it WILL come eventually - I want it just as bad as everyone else!


If you guys (and gals) have any questions, I'll do my best to answer.


Matt Harris

Assistant Chief Engineer

WLFL/WRDC TV


----------



## wjarrettc

kd4pbs, thanks for the update.


I'm always intrigued by these types of reports of the cable/dbs companies and broadcasters bickering over carriage fees, etc. and they use the customer as the excuse for not being able to settle their differences.


But frankly, I don't mind paying for services that I'm interested in. If I have an option of dealing with antennae and OTA reception or I can pay TWC a small fee a month to bring in the digital signal in a clean and robust fashion, I'd be happy to pay for it.


Of course, I'm probably in the minority of people that believe in actually paying for services rendered, so I guess they better make it an a la carte offering so no one else's cable bill is affected


----------



## jeremiah75

kd4pbs,


Does this mean that Sinclair (WLFL/WRDC) is providing HD content for the viewers who are getting their service directly from you OTA?


Jeremiah


----------



## Joxre

kd4pbs (or anyone else),


I have not been able to get a signal from WLFLor WLFL-DT lately. I get a signal from WRDC just fine, as well as all the others from Raleigh. I am located in Fuquay and was just wondering if I need to go adjust my antenna again or if there is a problem with the transmitter?


Thanks,


Shawn


----------



## easternncnewswat

kd4pbs,


I'm in Greenville, NC and having the opposite problem. My signal for WLFL has vastly improved, but I am receiving no signal from WRDC anymore. This has all happened in the last week or so. Is there a problem with the transmitter?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *
> 
> But frankly, I don't mind paying for services that I'm interested in. If I have an option of dealing with antennae and OTA reception or I can pay TWC a small fee a month to bring in the digital signal in a clean and robust fashion, I'd be happy to pay for it.
> *



Right, then why doesn't TWC want to pay for the service they are getting from the broadcaster in return? That's the argument that Sinclair has with TWC. They already pay cable networks for their programming, and in return charge the customer for these "extended" cable services, but refuse to pay the broadcasters. I think that this is Sinclair's argument.

You may remember that Sinclair isn't the only one with this view; a few years ago TWC refused to pay for ABC programming, and pulled the local ABC affiliate from the cable service. Of course, TWC blamed this on ABC, which wasn't the case. It was a case of TWC not agreeing with the contract ABC put on the table.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> Does this mean that Sinclair (WLFL/WRDC) is providing HD content for the viewers who are getting their service directly from you OTA?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah*



Currently WB is the only network we get HD programming from, and in turn we broadcast this HD content (when the WB HD Receiver is functioning properly). UPN will follow soon.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> I'm in Greenville, NC and having the opposite problem. My signal for WLFL has vastly improved, but I am receiving no signal from WRDC anymore. This has all happened in the last week or so. Is there a problem with the transmitter?*





> Quote:
> _Originally posted be Joxre_
> *kd4pbs (or anyone else),
> 
> 
> I have not been able to get a signal from WLFLor WLFL-DT lately. I get a signal from WRDC just fine, as well as all the others from Raleigh. I am located in Fuquay and was just wondering if I need to go adjust my antenna again or if there is a problem with the transmitter?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Shawn
> *



I removed WLFL-SD (22.2) from our programming lineup. I figured most of us have a TV capable of doing whatever stretching/formatting we would want to do with the SD upconversion that we broadcast on 22.1 when we aren't broadcasting 1080i . The upconverted NTSC signal on 22.1 looks far superior to the 704x480 SD encoding 22.2 had. This also leaves me with more room to push the HD stream. Currently I'm running it at 18Mbps. Perhaps some people with a marginal signal have problems decoding the higher bitrate I assigned to 22.1 (it was at 15Mbps before I took 22.2 away).


There have been no changes to either transmiter (WLFL-DT or WRDC-DT). I would suspect path changes, perhaps due to the wet weather we've had here lately. Also, I know there have been some serious propogation openings as of late. I get WLFL-DT at my home between Holly Springs and Fuquay-Varina, but can't receive WRDC-TV at all, even with a corner reflector up 35 feet on my tower. I think this has alot to do with a 5MW ERP channel 28 (WRDC TV) right on top of the 10KW ERP channel 27 (WRDC-DT). Some people can get WRDC-DT, most can't.


At $60K per tube (4 required for both transmitters), and not making any money off DTV right now, it's hard to justify to the bean counters right now why we need the tubes. They are coming, it's just not a super high priority right now. Also, we're waiting on a newer style, more efficient tube design to prove itself. I would guess within a year we should see full power.


----------



## easternncnewswat

kd4pbs,


Thanx for the information. I was wondering what happened to 22.2 as well. Glad to know that I'm not the only one having trouble receiving WRDC-DT. I get the analog signal fine, but not the digital. The opposite is true for WLFL. I get the digital signal great now, but no analog. I could only get the analog late at night anyways. Weird! Thanx for the heads up though.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd4pbs_
> *Right, then why doesn't TWC want to pay for the service they are getting from the broadcaster in return? That's the argument that Sinclair has with TWC.*



I don't disagree with you, but I also see the other side of the coin. You might ask why wouldn't Sinclair *pay* TWC for making their signal available to more viewers. More viewers means higher ratings, which means higher ad revenue. This model has been deployed very effectively by the "Home Shopping" type networks. Why else would Dish/DirecTV and TWC have a dozen transponders tied up on this stuff that most of their customers can simply find on the internet.


Obviously, we're getting way off topic of RDU HDTV, but as a marketing manager (not in the TV business though) this is very interesting topic for me.


But back to the WB in HDTV. Is "Grounded for Life" filmed in HD?

That mom is hot! But I'm kind of scared to see the oldest son's hair in 1080i!


----------



## easternncnewswat

They must be working on it... Some odd audio/video things happening on NBC 17. Seeing some Weather Pulse popping up on the hd channel.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *
> 
> Obviously, we're getting way off topic of RDU HDTV, but as a marketing manager (not in the TV business though) this is very interesting topic for me.
> 
> 
> But back to the WB in HDTV. Is "Grounded for Life" filmed in HD?
> 
> That mom is hot! But I'm kind of scared to see the oldest son's hair in 1080i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I agree - and also can't really discuss my opinions - just the company's view. And I'm not really the one to do that, because the info I get is usually passed through many hands, so... 'nuff said!


As for the programming, here's the info I have... straight from Michigan J. Frog's mouth. Being a marketing professional, you'll probably appreciate the wiz-bang splendor they're projecting.







Me being an egg-headed engineneer, I Wish they'd just tell me dates, times, coordinates, etc.










------


THE WB TO PRESENT NEARLY TWO-THIRDS OF ITS FALL SCHEDULE IN HIGH DEFINITION


NETWORK TO UNVEIL ITS 5.1 DOLBY SURROUND SOUND IN NOVEMBER WITH BROADCAST OF LORD OF THE RINGS: THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING


BURBANK, CA (August 4, 2004) - The WB Network continues its commitment to the latest in television technology as it will broadcast 9.5 hours, or 63% of its schedule, in high definition this fall, it was announced today by Garth Ancier, the network's Chairman.


The WB, which has had a substantial percentage of its programming in 1080-I HDTV since Fall, 2003, will broadcast dramas EVERWOOD, GILMORE GIRLS, ONE TREE HILL, SMALLVILLE, THE MOUNTAIN and JACK & BOBBY as well as comedies WHAT I LIKE ABOUT YOU, COMMANDO NANNY and REBA. The network will also broadcast its biggest events such as LORD OF THE RINGS: THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING, and its first made-for-TV movie, SAMANTHA: AN AMERICAN GIRL in high definition. The WB's Sunday EasyView broadcasts of ONE TREE HILL and THE MOUNTAIN will also be broadcast in HDTV. Additionally, beginning with the November broadcast of LORD OF THE RINGS, The WB will air its shows with 5.1 surround sound.


Our viewers are early adopters of new technology so The WB wants to offer as much programming in high definition as possible, Mr. Ancier said. It is important for us to give our audience the best experience possible, and given the cinematic scope and production values of our programs viewers will truly benefit from the amazing depth and clarity high-definition provides.


The WB's HDTV offerings:


Monday - EVERWOOD

Tuesday - GILMORE GIRLS; ONE TREE HILL

Wednesday - SMALLVILLE, THE MOUNTAIN

Friday - WHAT I LIKE ABOUT YOU, COMMANDO NANNY, REBA

Sunday - ONE TREE HILL (EasyView), ONE TREE HILL (EasyView), JACK & BOBBY



Our new HD shows for the fall are:




The Mountain (one hour drama)


Commando Nanny (half hour comedy)


Jack & Bobby (one hour drama)


-------------


Have fun, 'yall


-Matt


----------



## gdpowell3

That answered my question... yes, it is worth it to try to pull it in with an OTA indoor antenna when the higher power comes in.


I may be lazy with enjoying the HD over cable (basic) but I am becoming addicted to the quality and I like the growing content-- -more choices of excellent picture quality. I can be awed AND watch what I like










Thanks,

Gary


----------



## kd4pbs

Just remember that you are getting a recompressed picture from TWC... not as high of a signal quality as the broadcaster delivers OTA.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd4pbs_
> *Just remember that you are getting a recompressed picture from TWC... not as high of a signal quality as the broadcaster delivers OTA.*



Even the HD signal? I would think that changing the bitrate on a HD stream would be a very expensive thing to do. Time Warner doesn't do that, do they?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *Even the HD signal? I would think that changing the bitrate on a HD stream would be a very expensive thing to do. Time Warner doesn't do that, do they?*



I beleive so; how else are they going to cram 2-3 HD channels into one cable channel? They have to pick the bitstream apart somewhere - we're broadcasting it all in a 6MHz wide channel (same as cable) in one transport stream. Somehow they pick the TS apart so that they can fit the various channels in the places they want. Look at the TWC channel mapping - they are fitting more in one channel than the broadcasters do.


Maybe the modulation scheme has something to do with this, but for instance, last time I did a channel scan on my mits (built-in QAM receiver) I got this on ch. 113:


113.1 WRAZ-HD (50.1)

113.2 WRAZ-DT (50.2)

113.3 WTVD-HD (11.1)

113.4 WTVD-DT (11.2)

113.5 WTVD-WX (11.3)

113.6 WRAL-WX (50.3)


There's no way a broadcaster could fit 2 HD and 4 SD streams in one channel. Well, we _could_ do it, but they would be very compressed, and have gobs of artifacts.


As you can see, TWC is doing some bit splicing at the very least. I would be curious if someone has the ability to read the data rate they're getting from TWC on the different subchannels.


----------



## boylan

kd4pbs --


I know the year timeframe (until WLFL goes full power) is just a guesstimate, but does that reflect the info MisterDTV has been giving out as well, or is the year estimate prior to the Sinclair rollout?


I'm in Fayetteville, and can barely pick up the station (between 8 and 22 on the HDTiVo signal meter), but I will purchase an antenna amp if it's really gonna be a year till full power. Gilmore Girls is a must see, but I can use the DirecTV SD feed for a month or two if you guys are rolling up sooner.


I want to thank you greatly for showing up here. After moving to town, I was pissed that the WB wasn't available in HD here OTA. It's much more reassuring to know that it's being worked on and us HD fanatics aren't alone out here.


----------



## kd4pbs

Mark would know much more than I as to the timeframe we will be increasing power. I'll defer any definitive date to his knowledge, as he's closer to the budget approval pen than I.


I _am_ happy to report though that it looks like the problems we've been experiencing with our WB HD receiver have been ironed out with the latest firmware upgrades. Expect to see prime time WB in HD (what they provide us, at least) most nights. I'll be connecting the HD passthrough equipment to our automation system this week, so the transition to HD should be a little more reliable. Right now, we're relying on our MCO to remember to press "the button"







.


I've actually been lurking here for 2 years or so - I even made some contributions, but was scolded by the forum admins and others. Seems that some opinions are frowned upon, and even some facts, such as the 8VSB versus COFDM study that I conveyed are frowned upon even more, so I respectfully left the forum. I decided to show up again to offer any assistance to our viewers though, maybe time has taught us all the facts. So, this time around, I'll be more politically correct and only disseminate information that everyone wants to hear







.


-Matt


----------



## ENDContra

Thanks Matt for all of your information. Its good to know that sometime in the future, we will have all 6 networks in HD in the area at full power







. I was unaware that WLFL was even broadcasting HD now, but tonight I was lucky enough to actually see that it was indeed the case. Looked pretty good too, and I was digging the fact that the local stuff had grey sidebars (my rear projection CRT will appreciate it







). Hopefully TWC will add it soon (or Ill finally pick up a tuner and antenna...Ive been wondering if I should try OTA for my locals anyhow).


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd4pbs_
> *Somehow they pick the TS apart so that they can fit the various channels in the places they want. Look at the TWC channel mapping - they are fitting more in one channel than the broadcasters do.
> *



Right - they'll demux the signal you send at a minimum. I'm just hoping that they are not doing more to the stream like statistical remultiplexing.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> Maybe the modulation scheme has something to do with this, but for instance, last time I did a channel scan on my mits (built-in QAM receiver) I got this on ch. 113:
> *



I get the same channels you do.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> There's no way a broadcaster could fit 2 HD and 4 SD streams in one channel. Well, we could do it, but they would be very compressed, and have gobs of artifacts.
> 
> 
> As you can see, TWC is doing some bit splicing at the very least. I would be curious if someone has the ability to read the data rate they're getting from TWC on the different subchannels.*



A 6 MHz channel encoded with QAM 256 is 38.8 Mbps. That's enough for two HD streams at 19 Mbps per stream, but not 2 HD and 4 SD. I'd wager that most content isn't using a full 19 Mbps. Time warner must be using around 15 MBps per HD channel and 2 Mbps per SD channel.


Is your OTA stream fixed at 19 Mbps? Or is it variable?


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *
> 
> A 6 MHz channel encoded with QAM 256 is 38.8 Mbps. That's enough for two HD streams at 19 Mbps per stream, but not 2 HD and 4 SD. I'd wager that most content isn't using a full 19 Mbps. Time warner must be using around 15 MBps per HD channel and 2 Mbps per SD channel.
> 
> 
> Is your OTA stream fixed at 19 Mbps? Or is it variable?*



Thinking about it more, it looks like they would have to be doing some shaping to fit 2 HD and 4 SD streams on one channel. I'm guessing that they're also stripping PSIP when they remux the streams into their channels, since the guide in my tv has never worked over cable.


----------



## deArgila

WLFL is doing HD now!!? WOW! I can't wait to check this out!!!


----------



## kd4pbs

The fundamental carrier stream total data rate is fixed at 19.392658Mbps. Contained in this stream is all the goodies one gets with OTA HD - PSIP, the video streams, RRT tables, etc. In this stream, I am pushing the HD subchannel (video and audio) at 18Mbps. The remainder is taken up by these ancillary data streams such as the PSIP info (PAT, PMT, VCT, RRT, EIT), and anything over this is filled with null packets to make the total data rate. If I did some math, I could figure out exactly how high I could take the HD stream. I'm sure that TWC wouldn't take up half of their channel capacity to carry our HD channel at 18Mbps though. Of course, this is all speculation. I just need to actually call some people who know the details I guess.


Thanks for the info on the payload TWC uses - I figured they must have a higher data rate per channel. Maybe they aren't recompressing it, maybe they are. Trying to get a definite answer would be pretty hard I'm sure.


The best way to tell would be to set up two TVs side-by-side, one tuned to the OTA broadcast, the other tuned to digital cable. Watch a football game, NASCAR race, or some other MPEG punishment test, and see which one shows artifacts first.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by kd4pbs_
> *The best way to tell would be to set up two TVs side-by-side, one tuned to the OTA broadcast, the other tuned to digital cable. Watch a football game, NASCAR race, or some other MPEG punishment test, and see which one shows artifacts first.*



Don't forget to use the same mpeg decoder and scalar for that, or who knows where the various artifacts you see came from... I'm guessing the mpeg decoder in the 8000HD box isn't particularly good (since nothing else in it is any good).


Erik


----------



## kd4pbs

I just heard from a head engineer at TWC - they do not recompress the video streams from the broadcasters - they only strip some PSIP information. This is good news, and renews my opinion that at least the technical end of TWC knows what they're doing.


----------



## Daryl L

Then theres the QAM conversion. No idea what that intails. I thought I read that recently TWC started passing through the PSIP data for the personally owned HD boxes that have built-in QAM receivers for the local's unencrypted HD channels and guide data (Like the LG 3100, 3410, 3510 boxes).


----------



## kd4pbs

Converting to QAM has no effect on the signal - it's just a different modulation scheme. One could convert from 8VSB to SMPTE310M to QAM to super-high-speed morse code to PSK to FSK then back to 8VSB and not see any difference. They just pick the video stream out of our payload, remultiplex it with all the other video streams, then modulate it onto the RF channel. The difference comes when one changes the actual data that the modulation scheme carries.

That would be nice if they're passing through the PSIP data, since my Mits would be much nicer to use with VCT remapping on cable.


Now, off to watch Smallville in HD *FINALLY* !


-Matt


----------



## dave_ral

As an old analog video broadcast engineer from way back (I worked broadcasting in the early 70's while in school....I can fix your old analog Ampex VTR) , but now doomed to be a PC designer, can you recommend some good sources of info for DTV/HDTV basics? All this talk of bits, datastreams, and acronyms I've never heard of have aroused my curiosity. Thanks.


----------



## kd4pbs

Here you go, Dave... one of many http://home.earthlink.net/~wb9nme/articles/atsc-2.html .


Sorry, we threw our Sony BVH 2500 in the dumpster last year, along with a few BVH 2000s and a few more BVH 1100s.










Why don't you come by the studio during the day sometime you have the time and I'll show you some DTV stuff?


-Matt


----------



## WildBill

Unfortunately I believe attempting to pass the PSIP info is exactly what broke the LG LST-3100A unites a few weeks back. A quick call to the fine engineers at WRAL had them speaking with TWC and I believe they either changed how the PSIP was passed or ceased doing so temporarily.


The LG units, of which a number of local folks like myself have, were negatively impacted by attempting to pass along the PSIP. At least that is what I remember being the explain. I also got the impression that the LG units were not in spec somehow. This assumption was partially corroborated by the fact that other QAM recievers (some sony' units specifically) had no problems before or after TWC attempted to initially pass the PSIP data.


----------



## keefer37

I'm in Durham, near Southpoint and can get all the networks HD channels and PBS just fine, but couldn't get the WB signal for Smallville last night. I guess I'm one of the ones who needs to wait for the signal boost, eh?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *I'm in Durham, near Southpoint and can get all the networks HD channels and PBS just fine, but couldn't get the WB signal for Smallville last night. I guess I'm one of the ones who needs to wait for the signal boost, eh?*



Interesting. I'm next to Southpoint, too and I can get WB just fine. Sure enough, Smallville was in HD on my Tivo this morning.


On the other hand, I can't really pick up PBS the way my antenna is facing. But I have a QAM tuner that gets that for me from TWC. Maybe you should look at your antenna and/or it's placement.


I'm using a Channel Master 3018.


----------



## maxflia

Was smallville in HD. If so what chennel. It looked pretty bad on my end. Im using TW


----------



## jeremiah75

I'm need Southpoint also and was able to get Smallville last night. It was the first time I watched WLFL in forever. I was also able to receive PBS last night, it was the first time that has happened for me. I have someone coming out on Monday to install an omni-directional antenna that should help me get it better.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by maxflia_
> *Was smallville in HD. If so what chennel. It looked pretty bad on my end. Im using TW*



Yes, Smallville was in HD last night. However, it's not available through TWC as far as I know.


You need an antenna to get it. I'm sure that will change eventually - but I have no idea if/when it will be on TWC.


----------



## jeremiah75

I have a question. When a TV station is retransmitted on cable, are the TV stations commercials and advertisers also retransmitted to the larger viewing audience covered by cable?


Jeremiah


----------



## Trip in VA

kd4pbs-


Assistant Chief Engineer? I think I once talked to someone by the name of Romeo, was that the chief engineer?


Anyway, as you can tell by my location, I'm pretty far away. Last check I was 90 or so miles away, but most nights if I spin the antenna around I can receive the Raleigh stations including all of the full-powered digitals. My question is, and I know this will upset the HD freaks here (no offense), but would it be possible to turn 22-2 back on and rebroadcast WRDC-SD on it once you go to full power, at least for the time being? Where I am, I currently have no UPN service (estimate on SD UPN digital from WDRL in Danville is Christmas, the latest is February) digitally, and my analog is beyond disappointing. Assuming both WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT go to full power at the same time, it'll be of little help because I happen to have Fox on channel 27 analog, and I've only received WRDC-DT in its current state once during very intense tropo ducting (my picture is on nchdtv.com). Fox on 27 also causes a floating image of 27 over 28 when trying to watch 28 analog.


I just want to be able to SEE Enterprise, quality/HD is not an issue...


- Trip


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *I have a question. When a TV station is retransmitted on cable, are the TV stations commercials and advertisers also retransmitted to the larger viewing audience covered by cable?
> 
> 
> Jeremiah*



The program content is not different on cable from OTA. They either receive the station's signal OTA, or over fiber, and retransmit it for your convenience on another channel. The stations can usually pick which channel they are located on cable, if available.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *The program content is not different on cable from OTA. They either receive the station's signal OTA, or over fiber, and retransmit it for your convenience on another channel. The stations can usually pick which channel they are located on cable, if available.*



I know that cable channels (like ESPN for example) have some advertisement spots for the carrier (say DISH Network or the local cable company) that are inserted at the appropriate time in the feed. However, I'm guess that with OTA this is not the case. True/


----------



## robnalex

Anyone else having problems with NBC 17-1 OTA? No matter how I aim my antenna I get signal dropouts. I have zero problems with all the other digital stations in our area, but 17-1 continues to be a royal pain in the a$$.


----------



## jeremiah75

A problem I have with Sinclair asking the cable companies to pay them to carry their local HD channels is that advertisers pay Sinclair stations based on the number of potential customers they reach. The more people who watch the commercials on a Sinclair TV station, the more they can charge advertisers and Sinclair stations reach more potential customers by being on cable and OTA.


Jeremiah


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Anyone else having problems with NBC 17-1 OTA? No matter how I aim my antenna I get signal dropouts. I have zero problems with all the other digital stations in our area, but 17-1 continues to be a royal pain in the a$$.*




I switched from 17.1 to 12.1 Greensboro because of the dropouts. I get a strong consistent signal on ABC, CBS and Fox Raleigh stations.


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *A problem I have with Sinclair asking the cable companies to pay them to carry their local HD channels is that advertisers pay Sinclair stations based on the number of potential customers they reach. The more people who watch the commercials on a Sinclair TV station, the more they can charge advertisers and Sinclair stations reach more potential customers by being on cable and OTA.*



I agree -- if Sinclair was offering to let the cable companies take some of those advertising spots for their own revenue I could see the cable company paying for content. Asking them to pay for something which doesn't generate extra revenue for TWC, but does for Sinclair, seems a bit inane.


Erik


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Anyone else having problems with NBC 17-1 OTA? No matter how I aim my antenna I get signal dropouts. I have zero problems with all the other digital stations in our area, but 17-1 continues to be a royal pain in the a$$.



I'm also having issues with NBC 17-1, unfortunately. Decent signal (65-70%) most of the time, however still getting random audio and signal dropouts. Originally thought it due to multipath since my antenna (CM 4228) is in my attic, but other people having having the same type of issues makes me wonder.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Since NBC's new shows will be in DD5.1 will WNCN-DT be passing the DD5.1 feed. I'm just asking because lastnight Joey was still DD2.0.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Anyone else having problems with NBC 17-1 OTA? No matter how I aim my antenna I get signal dropouts. I have zero problems with all the other digital stations in our area, but 17-1 continues to be a royal pain in the a$$.*



I got an email reply from a station engineer today. He seems pretty sure the problem is at the station. They are not sure exactly what the cause is yet and are in the process of troubleshooting. Among other things, he said they had the transmitter aligned this week and installed a lot of new gear and could have disturbed a cable or patch panel connection. They rebooted all the equipment this morning and are checking everything connector by connector.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Unfortunately I believe attempting to pass the PSIP info is exactly what broke the LG LST-3100A unites a few weeks back. A quick call to the fine engineers at WRAL had them speaking with TWC and I believe they either changed how the PSIP was passed or ceased doing so temporarily.
> 
> 
> The LG units, of which a number of local folks like myself have, were negatively impacted by attempting to pass along the PSIP. At least that is what I remember being the explain. I also got the impression that the LG units were not in spec somehow. This assumption was partially corroborated by the fact that other QAM recievers (some sony' units specifically) had no problems before or after TWC attempted to initially pass the PSIP data.*



Thanks for the info. I've been using my LG LST-3510A for OTA only. I've disconnected my OTA antenna today and connected cable up to it to try that over the weekend. Your right. I'm getting no PSIP at all. Here's the channels I'm getting off of the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision just south of Fayetteville.


84.3 TNT-HD [no audio]

85.2 WRAL-HD (CBS)

85.3 WRAL News Channel

85.4 WRAL-DT (CBS)

85.5 Blank (WRAL's extra channel)

85.6 Blank (WRAL's extra channel)

87.151 Music Choice Americana

90.1 PBS DT

90.2 PBS HD [90.1's audio]

90.3 WUNC Kids

90.4 WUNC Educational

90.5 WUNC North Carolina

93.1 Discovery HD Theatre

104.1 League pass in demand preview loop

106.3 Icontrol preview loop

106.9 Indemand preview loop

111.2 WNCN HD (NBC)

111.3 WNCN DT (NBC)

111.4 News 14 Carolina (SD)

113.1 WTVD HD (ABC)

113.2 WTVD DT (ABC News Now)

113.3 WTVD DT (ABC)

113.4 WRAZ HD (FOX)

113.5 WRAZ DT (FOX)

113.6 WRAL/Z Weather


----------



## corey

Anyone getting NBC HD over direct tv?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by corey_
> *Anyone getting NBC HD over direct tv?*



I think we're suppose to (since NBC17 is owned and operated by NBC corporate), but I'm showing that the channel isn't authorized even though it shows up in channels I recieve. There have been some posts on the TiVo Community board that DTV is having some problems getting folks properly authorized. Some folks have gotten it fixed by calling, others haven't. Since I get a good OTA signal (and won't watch anything on NBC until West Wing starts), I haven't bothered to call yet.


----------



## keefer37

When I went to pay my bill online at DirecTV and NBC HD was listed under my programming. I hadn't checked on my HD tuner yet to see if it comes in.


Also, can anyone recommend a local company to mount my Channel Master antenna on the roof of my house? About how much am I looking to pay to get that done.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *When I went to pay my bill online at DirecTV and NBC HD was listed under my programming. I hadn't checked on my HD tuner yet to see if it comes in.
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a local company to mount my Channel Master antenna on the roof of my house? About how much am I looking to pay to get that done.*



I'm also getting the x721 message - when I called in, they said my account had the channel authorized, but that the Raleigh area feed wasn't ready yet, which I took to either mean he had no idea what I was really asking for or that D* hasn't authorized the feed to be shown in the Raleigh area yet.


As far as mounting your antenna - I can do it. I run a local HT company called Carolina Home Theater. Send me PM if you're interested and we can discuss a quote.


----------



## gillcup

Are others still having problems with audio & video dropouts with their HD-DVR? They installed "TX15" cable from the street to my house which boosted the signal strength significantly but the problems persist. The higher signal played havoc with my cable modem and so I had to buy an attenuator to lower the signal and now it works fine. I wonder if the signal strength is too strong for the HD-DVR too. The room with the HD-DVR also has an amp which TWC installed to initially address the problem. The HD-DVR has an FDC reading of 17 (was 7 before the new cable). I can't remove the amp or all the signal goes down to -17 and all other outlets stop working.


Any advice or suggestions welcome. I'm also curious if others are still having the problems and what you are doing (i.e. giving up and accepting the problem, pursuing with TWC...etc).

Thanks,


----------



## cgreco

I'm getting NBC-HD from D*. Are we eligible, here in the Triangle, for CBS-HD from D*?


----------



## ENDContra

Ok, so as I stated in a previous post, I asked TWC to bring me a new HD DVR, which they did on Wednesday. I recorded a few things, including the NC State game, with no problems...Audio dropouts are rare unless Im trying to watch two HD programs, and they all recorded to their full length. Today, I recorded the Panthers game, extended by a half hour. It ended at 420, so I hit stop about 426....the recorded ended at 358. Both NFL Primetime and SNF ended early (730-810 and 830-902 respectively). Its just very frustrating...at least with the audio dropouts I can see reasons why its happening...but with this I just have no clue....am I the only one having this problem? There is plenty of room on the DVR, about half full...Im wondering if the DVR THINKS its full though?


----------



## supersalo

Mark-

I was told by TWC that your what matters is your signal level on each tuner and the signal-to-noise ratio (SNR).


What are your levels on the digital channels?


I stopped using the optical out on the HD-DVR and switched to analog. That helped the audio drop-outs tremendously. I read somewhere that there's a bug in one of the DVR software components (PassPort maybe?) that makes the audio drop-out when you're using the optical connection.


Sal



> Quote:
> Are others still having problems with audio & video dropouts with their HD-DVR? They installed "TX15" cable from the street to my house which boosted the signal strength significantly but the problems persist. The higher signal played havoc with my cable modem and so I had to buy an attenuator to lower the signal and now it works fine. I wonder if the signal strength is too strong for the HD-DVR too. The room with the HD-DVR also has an amp which TWC installed to initially address the problem. The HD-DVR has an FDC reading of 17 (was 7 before the new cable). I can't remove the amp or all the signal goes down to -17 and all other outlets stop working.


----------



## gillcup

Endcontra & Supersalo,


Thanks for the responses. The signal levels on each tuner tend to run about 11-15. The SNR's tend to be about 35. When you state that you use the analog audio, do you mean the 2-channel audio outs (red & white) or the digital coaxial (black) out? I'm using the digital coaxial out, not the optical output. I'll have to try the 2-channel audio out and see if that helps.


The audio dropouts aren't consistent. Some days everything is fine and other days all channels are bad.


I've heard Scientific Atlanta is coming out with a new model. Maybe some of these bugs will be fixed with the newer model and we can swap.

Thanks again.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cgreco_
> *I'm getting NBC-HD from D*. Are we eligible, here in the Triangle, for CBS-HD from D*?*



WNCN is owned by NBC and that is what makes you eligible. If ABC ever gets on D*, since WTVD is owned by ABC, you would get that also. CBS and FOX are owned by Capital Broadcasting so WCBS and WNYW are not available to the Triangle market. Those who live in the Triad though will get WNYW since the Triad FOX station, WGHP is owned by FOX.


----------



## supersalo

Mark-


Yes, the audio is the 2-channel (red/white) output.


I'll have to look at the back of my box. I don't remember seeing a coax digital output, just optical.


Sal


----------



## Eidolon

I'm still having serious problems with picture freezes, audio dropouts and pixelization. I have not had the DVR stop recording in the middle of anything, but would not be surprised, as the DVR seems VERY flaky. For example we'll be watching a show and for no reason, in the middle of the show it will jump to the beginning and start playing again. The only way to get through the affected portion is to fast forward through. Very strange. I could probalby live with this, but if the picture and audio problems cant be fixed, I'll be going back to my non-HD Tivo, which was always rock solid.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Eidolon_
> *I'm still having serious problems with picture freezes, audio dropouts and pixelization. I have not had the DVR stop recording in the middle of anything, but would not be surprised, as the DVR seems VERY flaky. For example we'll be watching a show and for no reason, in the middle of the show it will jump to the beginning and start playing again. The only way to get through the affected portion is to fast forward through. Very strange. I could probalby live with this, but if the picture and audio problems cant be fixed, I'll be going back to my non-HD Tivo, which was always rock solid.*



You do not say what DVR you're using or whether you're having these problems with cable/satellite or OTA programs. Since you mention your non-HD TiVo, I'm guessing that you may be using the HR10-250 DirecTiVo. I have this unit, and have not experienced any of the problems you describe, so it would seem that your unit is faulty. I would recommend calling DirecTV and having it replaced.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

What kind of way is this to run a business. I ordered a HD DVR for install this morning and took today off work. My wife received call this morning Time Warner completely out of HD PVR's and no idea when they will be in. I called back and got the don't call us we will call you to reschedule routine. You would think TWC could say "I have 200 box's need 15 spares so no more DVR's after next 185 orders". So now I sit missing a day at work.... I pay them $150 a month for this level of professional service? Thanks venting complete


----------



## sooke

Audio dropouts and wierd pixel glitches were pretty bad last night while I watched MNF. I wasn't even recording anything. Sure wish TWC had a fix for these DVRs (SA8000HD). I find it hard to believe it is a signal strength issue since the two previous boxes I had (SA3250HD and SA3100HD) were always rock solid.


So has anyone with audio dropouts had the problem corrected by an amplifier?


Haven't had any problems with recordings ending in the middle though.


Somebody a few posts up mentioned SA is coming out with a new HDDVR. Got any links? On the SA website I only found the SA8300HD, which looks like more than just a DVR, so I'm thinking that is not the new model you were speeking of.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## supersalo

If you're using the optical output, switch to analog and see if that helps with the audio drop outs.


Sal


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by foxeng_
> *WNCN is owned by NBC and that is what makes you eligible. If ABC ever gets on D*, since WTVD is owned by ABC, you would get that also. CBS and FOX are owned by Capital Broadcasting so WCBS and WNYW are not available to the Triangle market. Those who live in the Triad though will get WNYW since the Triad FOX station, WGHP is owned by FOX.*



Thanks for the tip. I had DirecTV add NBC HD last night. I wish I could add Fox though. I don't always get a good signal from my indoor antenna. The dropouts during football were excruciating.


----------



## Scooper

Uh Hmm - if you're having issues holding with your indoor antenna, there is always outdoor ones...


Besides, right now WRAZ-DT is having some problems that they're working on. Even at the reduced powerlevel, they're doing more than the Sinclair stations...


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Audio dropouts and wierd pixel glitches were pretty bad last night while I watched MNF. I wasn't even recording anything. Sure wish TWC had a fix for these DVRs (SA8000HD). I find it hard to believe it is a signal strength issue since the two previous boxes I had (SA3250HD and SA3100HD) were always rock solid.
> 
> 
> So has anyone with audio dropouts had the problem corrected by an amplifier?
> 
> 
> Haven't had any problems with recordings ending in the middle though.
> 
> 
> Somebody a few posts up mentioned SA is coming out with a new HDDVR. Got any links? On the SA website I only found the SA8300HD, which looks like more than just a DVR, so I'm thinking that is not the new model you were speeking of.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Strengthening the signal didn't help me. I did mention a new HD-DVR was supposedly coming out. I have a relative who lives in Phoenix and they have been waiting for their cable co. to provide the 8000HD for a while and were recently told it was postponed indefinitely. The reason that was given was that Scientific Atlanta no longer manufactures the 8000HD as they have a new model coming out. Sorry I don't know any more detail than that.

Regards,


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *If you're using the optical output, switch to analog and see if that helps with the audio drop outs.
> 
> 
> Sal*



Thanks, that would be OK for a lot of stuff (that is not broadcast in DD5.1). But it is still a problem for shows I want to listen to in DD5.1 (Soundstage, some sports like MNF, HBO movies, etc).


Anyone else get glitches in the picture once in awhile where there is an area that the pixels look... messed up?


Sooke


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *Thanks for the tip. I had DirecTV add NBC HD last night. I wish I could add Fox though. I don't always get a good signal from my indoor antenna. The dropouts during football were excruciating.*



From what I've been reading, the New York Fox station is not flawless either. I personally would take WRAL and WRAZ over WCBS and WNYW any day.


And at least you HAVE HD. My FOX station can't get approval to install their new satellite dish, so no Fox-HD for me.


- Trip


----------



## pkscout

Anybody else notice that WRAL DT is off the air? I was looking at the NOW PLAYING list on my HDTiVo and the local news didn't record. When I looked at the recording history, it said it didn't record because there was no signal on 5-1. I went and looked. Sure enough, no signal on 5.1, 5-2, 5-3, or 5-4. The local feed from DTV is fine. The OTA HD from the other stations (NBC, ABC, FOX) are fine.


And yes, I record the local news in HD. Why? Because I can.


----------



## easternncnewswat

WRAL is broadcasting OTA on 53.1 and 53.2. Earlier today, Fox 50 reverted back to 49.1, 49.2, and 49.3. Eventually, Fox 50 went back to "normal." Not sure what is going on with WRAL tonight.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Btw, do you normally receive 5.3 and 5.4? I thought these were only used for NCAA tournaments and such... Just curious as to whether I have been missing something?


----------



## easternncnewswat

WRAL just went back to 5.1 and 5.2


----------



## psockett

Hi all, you should all see 5.1 and 5.2 now.


And yes, 5.3 and 5.4 are only there during NCAA basketball.


Thanks for the heads up.


Oh and BTW it was still there on 53.1 and 2, we just had a PSIP glitch


----------



## easternncnewswat

Thanx psockett! Thought that was unusal for WRAL. I was hoping you guys were bringing some new channels online! *LOL* Multicast freak here... *LOL*


----------



## psockett

I would love to, can you spare some bits?


----------



## easternncnewswat

*LOL* I was actually wondering if Mix 101.5 would be simulcast on one of the subchannels. I figure the Satellite providers offer music channels. It seems a natural that at some point CBC might go that route sometime and offer music channels with it's DTV broadcasts. Actually, I couldn't figure out what it might be if it were to happen. I noticed recently that WTKR up in Norfolk set up a skycam channel as part of a demo for the station. I can't really see the use of using bandwith for something like that, but I guess that counts too. Anyway, thanx for getting the PSIP back online. My STB was getting confused! Any idea when Fox 50 will be offering detailed PSIP information on programming?


----------



## psockett

Working on it, with a little luck early in the new year.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Cool. Thanx!


----------



## Eidolon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *You do not say what DVR you're using or whether you're having these problems with cable/satellite or OTA programs. Since you mention your non-HD TiVo, I'm guessing that you may be using the HR10-250 DirecTiVo. I have this unit, and have not experienced any of the problems you describe, so it would seem that your unit is faulty. I would recommend calling DirecTV and having it replaced.*



Should have been more detailed . . . Im using the TimeWarner HD DVR. Sounds like others are having the same problems I am. Hopefully TW will fix things through a firmware update.


----------



## deArgila

Gilmore Girls not in HD tonight - what's up with that?


----------



## Greg T

Just an FYI,

I talked to an engineer at WLFL. They are waiting on a software upgrade to bring up the HD again. He didn't know when, he said it could be this week or next week. I get their signal at about 60% in Mebane via my DirecTv HDTivo.

He also said that they are planning to be full power 1st Q of 05'.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *Just an FYI,
> 
> I talked to an engineer at WLFL. They are waiting on a software upgrade to bring up the HD again. He didn't know when, he said it could be this week or next week. I get their signal at about 60% in Mebane via my DirecTv HDTivo.
> 
> He also said that they are planning to be full power 1st Q of 05'.*




Does that mean Smallville and The Mountain won't be in HD tonight, either?!


ARRRRRGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Uh Hmm - if you're having issues holding with your indoor antenna, there is always outdoor ones...
> 
> 
> Besides, right now WRAZ-DT is having some problems that they're working on. Even at the reduced powerlevel, they're doing more than the Sinclair stations...*



Nah. Outdoor antennas require mouting and exotic wiring. My indoor antenna was up and running in a few minutes. Hopefully WRAZ will broadcast at full power soon. All other stations come in fine.


----------



## robnalex

Anyone else losing DirecTV signal from Sat C during the day? It's been out today since I checked about 12:30 P.M. Same thing happened yesterday, then it came back. Anyone know what's going on? I'd like to find out if anyone else is experiencing this before I call DirecTV.


----------



## robnalex

Ok... D* says everything's fine on their end. The CS Tech had me enter channels 492, 493, 494 and said that the messages indicated all 3 sats were fine. I then entered channel 70 and the signal was back?! Any ideas? The D* phone tech didn't have a clue...just said to call back if it happens again.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Ok... D* says everything's fine on their end. The CS Tech had me enter channels 492, 493, 494 and said that the messages indicated all 3 sats were fine. I then entered channel 70 and the signal was back?! Any ideas? The D* phone tech didn't have a clue...just said to call back if it happens again.*



I saw a note on the TiVoCommunity board about some brief hickups that caused at least one of the sats to briefly look like it wasn't working. That was yesterday though, so you're issue may be unrelated, and I haven't been home all day so don't know if I saw the issue or not.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Does that mean Smallville and The Mountain won't be in HD tonight, either?!
> 
> 
> ARRRRRGHHHHH!!!!*





How about that, they flipped the switch for Smallville. Looks good! I watched this show last year when my then Denver WB went HD. This episode seems much better than last years episodes. Suprisingly 30 minutes into the show and not one hicup.


HDTivo

2 radio Shack Yagi's (one pointed towards Raleigh, the other towards Greensboro), chimney mounted.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Ok... D* says everything's fine on their end. The CS Tech had me enter channels 492, 493, 494 and said that the messages indicated all 3 sats were fine. I then entered channel 70 and the signal was back?! Any ideas? The D* phone tech didn't have a clue...just said to call back if it happens again.*




No problems here with my HDTivo. I'm using an old 3LNB dish with the external multiplexer.


I'd say check to make sure it's not just one of your cables. I had a problem a while back where I couldn't tune one of the sats. I replaced the cable and the sat came back.


----------



## ftaylor

If you know someone looking to work in the Triangle for a company doing custom installation of HDTV-based home theaters, home automation and home networking solutions, please PM me. Familiarity and experience with these technologies, and a professional background are a must. Preferred experience: HTPCs/media servers, home IP networking, and AMX/Crestron.


----------



## Jsipe

Will the FOX saturday broadcast of MLB at 1pm (Cubs vs Mets) be in HD or just broadcast on the HD channel?


----------



## ENDContra

^ I dont think FOX is doing any HD baseball outside of the playoffs.


Ok, so Im still having issues with my DVR...can someone do me a favor? Set your DVR to record something on ESPNHD, anything really, and tell me how much of it you have when the recording is done. Everytime Ive tried to record something on ESPNHD, it gets chopped off. I recorded Thursday Night Football from 730-1130, but it only saved from 730-803. It happens with everything though, NFL Primetime, PTI, etc. I just want to know if this is happening with anyone else...it does happen on other channels from time to time, but it ALWAYS happens on ESPNHD.


----------



## UNCDTVENG

DID YOU SEE THIS


Turn on the PIP function on the Explorer 8000HD DVR and that it spit out the NTSC output.


Original picture makes grey screen with PIP turned off.


----------



## supersalo

What's with WRAL? The TWC guide says Pittsburgh at Miami, but they're showing Jacksonville vs Tennessee and it's not in HD.


The WRAL website says Jacksonville vs Tennessee. Anyone watching it

over the air?


Sal


----------



## SwedeDan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by supersalo_
> *What's with WRAL? The guide says Pittsburgh at Miam, but they're showing Jacksonville vs Tennessee and it's not in HD....*



[email protected] postponed until 8.30pm because of hurricane Jeanne.

Don't know why the Jacksonville game is not in HD...


----------



## scsiraid

Wonder if they will be televising the Miami-Pittsburg game here... Im a Miami fan and would love to see the game.


----------



## supersalo

Has anyone else noticed that the picture freezes/drop-outs/pixellations are much worse when both tuners are set to an HD channel?


I'm watching TNT-HD and the freezing & pixellation was just terrible. When I changed the other tuner from WRAL-HD to an analog channel, TNT-HD became much better....


Sal


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *Wonder if they will be televising the Miami-Pittsburg game here... Im a Miami fan and would love to see the game.*



My brother told me the game was only being shown locally in Miami and Pittsburgh. I think he got this from the Steelers website.


----------



## jeremiah75

HDTV Guide

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programm...ign=trial_list 


Someone was asking about an HDTV guide a few days ago and I wanted to share this guide from HDTV Magazine. It is free while in beta and the first 5,000 people to register (free) gets it for a year. The kewl thing about this guide is that you can input what HD channels you get and don't have to scroll through shows you don't get.


Jeremiah


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jeremiah75_
> *HDTV Guide
> 
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programm...ign=trial_list
> 
> 
> Someone was asking about an HDTV guide a few days ago and I wanted to share this guide from HDTV Magazine. It is free while in beta and the first 5,000 people to register (free) gets it for a year. The kewl thing about this guide is that you can input what HD channels you get and don't have to scroll through shows you don't get.*



Or TitanTV , which is free (although you do have to register to customize it), not in beta, and allows you to select what channels you want in the guide as well.


----------



## Augie05

Hi all,


I am a DirecTV customer and just recently (this weekend) upgraded to HD with an inside OTA antenna. (Terk TV5) I live in the west Cary area (55 and High House) and I can receive all OTA HD channels well except Fox and local ABC but I can adjust antenna and make them just usable... but a bit of a pain.


I am thinking about going with either an outside antenna mounted on my roof or an antenna mounted in my antic.


I prefer to hide the antenna in the attic. Will it work "good enough" in the attic (basically third floor) since I can "almost" make my inside (first floor) work or should I have it installed on the roof? I know that the roof is the best but wonder if the attic might be sufficient.


What do you guys think? Attic, roof or (maybe) just wait until DirecTV gets all locals done next year?? (schedule may slip or other issues??)


Also, any suggestions on where to buy the antenna locally (besides Radio Shack) and who can install? I spoke to someone at NowAudio (now Tweeter) and they said I can go into their store and order one but they don't stock them.


I went to the antenna site and it suggested a medium directional antenna. (I assume for the roof)


Thanks !!


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

Augie,


I think a 4 bay bowtie in your attic will work fine for all the Raleigh DTV stations. Keep the coax run as short as possible, 50-60 ft. Use RG-6 coax.

You can buy the 4-bay bowtie - order from Ace Hardware, about $25.

The 4-bay bowtie will work far better than the Terk IMO. It takes up very little space. You can see it on the Ace Hardware web site.

You can add a second 4-bay bowtie and point it at WUNC since the WUNC-TV/DT station is in the opposite direction from the raleigh stations. You can get a pushbutton coax antenna selector switch at Lowes to allow you to select either the raleigh antenna or the WUNC antenna. That is pretty much the setup I use.

That is what I think, others may have other suggestions.


Wayne E.


----------



## Scooper

Roof mounted medium directional Antenna. Did you even have to ask ?


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Roof mounted medium directional Antenna. Did you even have to ask ?*



If root mounting isn't an option, a medium directional antenna in the attic is the next best solution? If you want to watch WUNC and WRAL w/o having to actually exercise, there's no good solution, right?


Erik


----------



## erinford

My antenna is mounted in the attic - get all HD channels really strong - even UPN which I couldn't get with an indoor - except, of course, WUNC - which I can't even get on normal VHF NTSC. I live in the Five Points area of Raleigh, surrounded by trees and the antenna cable comes down the outside of my three story town house and into the old TWC cable box. I use the internal cableTV wiring to distribute to three coax points in the house. No amplification required, but I am using the LG set-top boxes. Saving a ton of money now there's no TWC bill! 


For local installers - google HDTV antenna raleigh or cary and you should get a number of qualified listings. In my case they had a number of suggestions and in the end I decided to go with Antennas Direct DB4 type of antenna and just forget about tuning in WUNC.


----------



## jeremiah75

The Voom satellite guys came back out and installed an omni-directional atenna last week. I am now able to get all the HD locals including UNC, although I don't get anything on UNC until around 7pm.


----------



## Scooper

Given the location of WUNC (or the Roanoke Rapids equivalent) in relation to the rest of the stations - you really should put your OTA antennas outside on a rotor - so you can aim it towards the direction of the station you're trying to get. Out here in Youngsville (no ATSC tuner yet, but I'm comparing the NTSC), I can get everything, but the rotor is necessary for either channel 4 or 36 to come in their best. I'm also in heavy trees - so to go with my CM 3021 UHF antenna, I also have a Winegard UHF pre-amp - with this combination, I get an excellent picture on everything except channel 40 - it still has issues with mild snow - but I point the antennas when necessary. 22 comes in pretty good when the antenna is pointed at 5,11,17,28 and 50, but it comes in BETTER pointed slightly WEST (but not as far as 4) . My gut feeling is that when I finally get an ATSC set top box, I should be able to receive everything that's at decent power.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Augie05_
> *Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am a DirecTV customer and just recently (this weekend) upgraded to HD with an inside OTA antenna. (Terk TV5) I live in the west Cary area (55 and High House) and I can receive all OTA HD channels well except Fox and local ABC but I can adjust antenna and make them just usable... but a bit of a pain.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about going with either an outside antenna mounted on my roof or an antenna mounted in my antic.
> 
> 
> I prefer to hide the antenna in the attic. Will it work "good enough" in the attic (basically third floor) since I can "almost" make my inside (first floor) work or should I have it installed on the roof? I know that the roof is the best but wonder if the attic might be sufficient.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Attic, roof or (maybe) just wait until DirecTV gets all locals done next year?? (schedule may slip or other issues??)
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on where to buy the antenna locally (besides Radio Shack) and who can install? I spoke to someone at NowAudio (now Tweeter) and they said I can go into their store and order one but they don't stock them.
> 
> 
> I went to the antenna site and it suggested a medium directional antenna. (I assume for the roof)
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*



I'll be glad to provide the antenna and do the install for you. I run a local Home Theater company (Carolina Home Theater). Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## ENDContra

This is not HDTV related but Im sure there are plenty of people here that would be interested. The State-Carolina game time has been set for October 9th at 6PM, and for the second year in a row, no TV!


----------



## vanelin

I think someone at Chapel Hill doesn't want to see the heels getting slaughtered on TV. Wouldn't that be nice in HD


Go Pack


!


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Augie05_
> *Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am a DirecTV customer and just recently (this weekend) upgraded to HD with an inside OTA antenna. (Terk TV5) I live in the west Cary area (55 and High House) and I can receive all OTA HD channels well except Fox and local ABC but I can adjust antenna and make them just usable... but a bit of a pain.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about going with either an outside antenna mounted on my roof or an antenna mounted in my antic.
> 
> 
> I prefer to hide the antenna in the attic. Will it work "good enough" in the attic (basically third floor) since I can "almost" make my inside (first floor) work or should I have it installed on the roof? I know that the roof is the best but wonder if the attic might be sufficient.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Attic, roof or (maybe) just wait until DirecTV gets all locals done next year?? (schedule may slip or other issues??)
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on where to buy the antenna locally (besides Radio Shack) and who can install? I spoke to someone at NowAudio (now Tweeter) and they said I can go into their store and order one but they don't stock them.
> 
> 
> I went to the antenna site and it suggested a medium directional antenna. (I assume for the roof)
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*



I actually live in the very same area (55 & High House). Recently bought a Channel Master 4228 from Consumer Direct off of Wake Forest road in Raleigh. If interested in purchasing from them, call before you go since they might have to have someone pick it up from the warehouse in Garner. Anyway, I installed the antenna in my attic (equivalent to 3rd floor), and can pull in all of the stations in Garner without any problems. (FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS, etc.) I haven't bothered trying to get UNC however.


I'd recommend trying a couple of different antennas including the one from Ace Hardware if you can find it. (I checked the one right by Harris Teeter and they did not have it in stock) Thankfully, consumer direct has a pretty good return policy if there are any problems.


Good luck and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Augie05

Kevad,


Thanks for the feedback. I just sent you a PM. (don't know if you will get it) Just wondering... did you use a tripod in the attic to mount it? How did you run the cable?


I sent you a couple of additional questions as well.


Thanks !!


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Augie05_
> *Kevad,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I just sent you a PM. (don't know if you will get it) Just wondering... did you use a tripod in the attic to mount it? How did you run the cable?
> 
> 
> I sent you a couple of additional questions as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*



Replied to PM... In case anyone else was wondering, I used the Radio Shack 15-882 to mount the antenna to my attic ceiling joist.


----------



## mpenwell

Is anyone in the Cary area having problems getting WRAZ (50-1) OTA? Roughly wed-thurs of last week my signal stopped coming in. The dreaded "weak signal" message is all that I get. Typically when this has happened in the past one of three things has happened:


1) wind shifted my outdoor antenna

2) TV simply lost signal and scanning for channels again fixes the issue

3) bad weather is rolling through the area and causing signal breakup


At this point, none of those seem to be the issue. The antenna is positioned the same as always (same position for over a year with signal being fine). I am still able to get all the other channels (5.1, 11.1, 17.1 etc...). Rescanning hasn't helped and the weather was fine until the last 48 hours.


Any ideas or suggestions?


Regards,

- michael


----------



## Augie05

All,


I am thinking about installing a UHF only antenna in my attic as suggested by Kevad above. (thanks Kevad!) One issue I have is how to get the cable from the first floor to the attic.


Well, I found this device at Radio Shack that I can use to combine my existing DirecTV sat cable (which runs thru my attic) with the UHF antenna under consideration.


It cost $24 each and will need two. Seems a bit expensive to me.


Any issues with this device? How well will it work? Are there any other, less expensive options?

http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...5Fid=16%2D2586 


Thanks !!


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Augie05_
> *All,
> 
> 
> I am thinking about installing a UHF only antenna in my attic as suggested by Kevad above. (thanks Kevad!) One issue I have is how to get the cable from the first floor to the attic.
> 
> 
> Well, I found this device at Radio Shack that I can use to combine my existing DirecTV sat cable (which runs thru my attic) with the UHF antenna under consideration.
> 
> 
> It cost $24 each and will need two. Seems a bit expensive to me.
> 
> 
> Any issues with this device? How well will it work? Are there any other, less expensive options?
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...5Fid=16%2D2586
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*



I could not get my antenna to work with my DirecTV setup when using a diplexer. It would cause me to lose the odd transponders or all transponders depending on what I was trying. I had to run a separate cable from the antenna to make everything work. I can't recommend using diplexers.


----------



## psockett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mpenwell_
> *Is anyone in the Cary area having problems getting WRAZ (50-1) OTA? Roughly wed-thurs of last week my signal stopped coming in. The dreaded "weak signal" message is all that I get. Typically when this has happened in the past one of three things has happened:
> 
> 
> 1) wind shifted my outdoor antenna
> 
> 2) TV simply lost signal and scanning for channels again fixes the issue
> 
> 3) bad weather is rolling through the area and causing signal breakup
> 
> 
> At this point, none of those seem to be the issue. The antenna is positioned the same as always (same position for over a year with signal being fine). I am still able to get all the other channels (5.1, 11.1, 17.1 etc...). Rescanning hasn't helped and the weather was fine until the last 48 hours.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> - michael*



Have you tried adjusting you antenna? Just becasue it has been solid for a year doesn't necessarily mean anything. This year has been a very odd year for atmospherics. I would also make sure that all of your connections are good and tight ( and dry). Nothing has change with the fox transmission so try giving some of these a shot.


Pete


----------



## Lee L

FYI, if you do go the diplexer route and have multiple TV locations in your house, the 5x8 multiswitches for DirecTv will allow the antenna to come in on the 5th input and then you can diplex it back out at each location you need.


----------



## vanelin

I live near Lochmere in Cary and was wondering what a good indoor ant would be. Any suggestions?


Thanks,

Vanelin


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *I live near Lochmere in Cary and was wondering what a good indoor ant would be. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vanelin*



Vanelin,


If you're looking for the indoor type that will sit on top of your tv, the Radio Shack 15-1880 gets great reception. Especially since you are fairly close to the towers. Plus, Radio Shack has a great return policy if it doesn't work out.


As far as attic antennas go, I'd recommend the Channel Master 3021/4221 or 4228 which seem to be popular choices. (I'm happy with my 4228)


----------



## SteveFitz1

I haven't been able to receive WRAZ-DT (50-1) OTA for the last week either. I live in NE Chatham County. My antenna is in the attic, so it's position hasn't changed. I'm not having any problems with any other OTA channels, just FOX50. I, too, was wondering if anyone knew what was up.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## mpenwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SteveFitz1_
> *I haven't been able to receive WRAZ-DT (50-1) OTA for the last week either.*



OK, so I am certain something is happening that is outside of my setup. I checked all of my connections and positioning on Tuesday and still could not get 50.1. Then last night everything went a bit crazy. As of last night, this is what I was getting:


FOX 50 - coming in on 49.2 - this was actually the HD content

ABC 11 - coming in on 52.1 - HD content

ABC 11 - coming in on 52.2 - ABC News content

ABC 11 - coming in on 52.2 - standard broadcast on digital channel

CBS 5 - coming in on 53.2 - HD content

WB 22 - coming in on 57.2 - HD content


Basically, none of the redirects to the main channel number were working. Any idea why this may have been happening? Additionally, I couldn't get NBC 17 on any of the digital channels. Can someone tell me what their other channel is? Maybe 54.1 or something.


Also, I noticed that there was HD content on WB last night. Is that new or has the Raleigh WB been broadcasting HD for a while. I don't watch many shows on the WB so I may have just missed it.


Thanks,

- michael


----------



## Scooper

NBC 17's HD channel is 55


----------



## vanelin

Is there any "." with the channel 55 or is it straight "55"?


Just out of curiosity, where are the nbc towers located? I just got an HDTV tues, did a scan, a couldn't find them, but I found all the stations that mpenwell listed.


----------



## mpenwell




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *where are the nbc towers located?*



You can go to www.antennaweb.org and enter your address. This will tell you were all of the towers are in relationship to your house. It is the "Choose an antenna" feature. It is very helpful.


Also, to be digital it would have to be 55.1 or 55.2 etc...


- michael


----------



## vanelin

I checked with antennaweb.org and they have the NBC station from goldboro listed at 17.1


----------



## Lee L

The station is licensed to Goldsboro but the digital antenna is on the same tower as WRAL and WTVD near Garner.


----------



## ncsu4life

I'm new to the whole HD thing but just got setup yesterday with it through d*. Anyways with there roof mounted antenna omni directional I get channel 11, 5 is picked up but not watch able, and pax channel (I think 47?), and 28...


From antennaweb it shows that I am only 6.7 miles from the tower in garner yet I cant get 5, 50, or 22 clearly yet can get 11 which are all close together. And I can get a channel that is 40 miles away from me... it makes no sense to me... anyone have any ideas? I went to radio shack today and got the 15-1880 antenna that I saw some recommend for close distance reception so I'm going to give that a try tonight.


Thanks for any insight and help.


----------



## vanelin

ncsu4life,


I'm new to the HD thing as well, and have had good success w/15-1880 ant. One thing that I found is that going to antennaweb.org, it gave me the direction which I should point the ant. I also found in playing with the ant, if I aimed it out a window, I would get the best reception.


I can now pick up 5.1, 11.1, 17.1 and 50.1 with no problems.


----------



## ncsu4life

Thanks for the response Vanelin. how far are you from the towers if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## vanelin

I live down near Lochmere in Cary, by antenna web, it's about 15 miles


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Lee L_
> *The station is licensed to Goldsboro but the digital antenna is on the same tower as WRAL and WTVD near Garner.*



This is what I've always heard, and makes me wonder why I have to point my antenna in a 20 degree different position to get 17.1 from where I need to point it to get 5.1???


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ncsu4life_
> *I'm new to the whole HD thing but just got setup yesterday with it through d*. Anyways with there roof mounted antenna omni directional I get channel 11, 5 is picked up but not watch able, and pax channel (I think 47?), and 28...
> 
> 
> From antennaweb it shows that I am only 6.7 miles from the tower in garner yet I cant get 5, 50, or 22 clearly yet can get 11 which are all close together. And I can get a channel that is 40 miles away from me... it makes no sense to me... anyone have any ideas? I went to radio shack today and got the 15-1880 antenna that I saw some recommend for close distance reception so I'm going to give that a try tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight and help.*



I am in West Raleigh and use a Channel Master 4221 with a preamp and rotator. I have to aim the antenna to a different position for 17.1 (NBC) than for 11.1 & 5.1.


----------



## phishbfm

ok, i use TWC cable for HD, so I don't know anything about digital recievers or anything like that...but i have a question for other Wolfpack fans.


ABC is doing a broadcast next weekend of the UNC vs. NCSU game on channel 213 next weekend. it is also available to those with a digital reciever on 11.3.


what would people need to get that 11.3 feed? an OTA antenna from radio shack?


----------



## ncsu4life

phisbfm yes you need an OTA antenna plus a stb tunner or built in tunner in your tv to recieve the game via antenna.


----------



## phishbfm

do most tv's have these tuners? how much would all that be at radio shack or somewhere else?


also, how far out of raleigh would you get a signal from abc in durham?


----------



## ncsu4life

Good news on my new antenna that I setup last night. I am now able to get all the major channels that I want to get. Picking up with minimal adjustment of the antenna: 5, 11, 17, 22, 28 and 50 now. One thing I am noticing is that the signal meter on the ts360(directv unit) is worthless in determining the best position to receive the signals. Meter jumps all around from 70 to 45 to 10 to even 0 sometimes but not getting any dropouts. I feel like I should be able to pull in a stronger signal than 70 and it be constant being that im only aprox 7 miles from the towers. Any ideas?


----------



## phishbfm

how much would a set-top-box be for just a DTV broadcast?? would you still need a HDTV to get it? Because if I wanted to get channel 11.3, I would just need a DTV STB and a OTA antenna right??


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *do most tv's have these tuners? how much would all that be at radio shack or somewhere else?
> 
> 
> also, how far out of raleigh would you get a signal from abc in durham?*



No, most TVs do *not* have a digital tuner (ATSC is the acronym). Most have analog tuners and that's it. ATSC tuners are still fairly expensive. You can expect to pay $200 or $300 for a new one (or maybe more). You could also check eBay (I sold one this summer for $100). How far out you can be depends on your antenna and your surrounding area. I'm about 30 miles from the tower and get a great signal, but I have a fairly large antenna on my roof and a pretty clear shot to the tower.


I would check AntennaWeb for more information for your specific location.


----------



## vanelin

ncsu4life,


Is that a HD sat receiver?


I ran my ant straight to my TV, it has a built in HD tuner, and just messed w/ the ant until I could get all the stations in. I haven't checked on the 22 digital's, I'll have to do that tonight.


----------



## ncsu4life

Yes it's a Directv HD Satellite receiver from Samsung. It has one input for sat and another for the ota tuner. The antenna they installed on my roof got spotty results on close channels yet was able to pickup a channel 40 miles away. Purchased the radio shack antenna you have sitting on top of the TV now getting better reception for the close channels (as I get them all now that I want) yet not picking up the distant pax channel that I cold care less about.


----------



## vanelin

ncsu4life,


I know this may be a little off topic but what do you think about the HD channels that D* offers? Are there any NBC, CBS, ABC HD channels that you receive from D*?


I think I have my wife ready for the HD Tivo and I'm doing my research now for closing arguments.










Thanks


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *ncsu4life,
> 
> 
> I know this may be a little off topic but what do you think about the HD channels that D* offers? Are there any NBC, CBS, ABC HD channels that you receive from D*?
> 
> 
> I think I have my wife ready for the HD Tivo and I'm doing my research now for closing arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks*



For excellent closing arguments on the HR10-250 HD DirecTiVo, plead your case in the HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs forum at the TiVo Community Forum. BTW, I have one, and for me it's like heaven on earth to be able to easily record HD programs!


----------



## ncsu4life

Well I have had the system since wed so far and to be honest after my 6 months free hd programming runs out I will likely not sign back up for it. The main reason I got this unit was I purchased a wide screen hd capable monitor. So I needed the ota tuner that is built into the DirecTV system to get all the locals. The only reason as it stands now that I would consider keeping the hd package is for espn hd which is awesome and discovery is nice. However, I don't think it's worth the $11 a month they charge for these two stations. I will still get all the nfl sunday ticket games that come in HD since I have sunday ticket anyways which was the main reason I went with DirecTV vs. cable. I think right now the hd package only gives you espn, bravo, discovery, hdnet, and hdnet movies. If they add more to this package as I've heard they plan to do I may decide to keep it but as it stands now I won't.


----------



## ncsu4life

As far as local channels i think NBC, and Fox are the only ones available in our area at the moment. These are national feeds and aren't locals. But since you can pull the locals down already where you are its not really an issue for you as you have them OTA. In the coming years i think i have seen where directv is planning on launching two more sat's so that is where people are thinking the local hd channels are going to be offered from what i have read. so they are coming just not there now.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *ncsu4life,
> 
> 
> I know this may be a little off topic but what do you think about the HD channels that D* offers? Are there any NBC, CBS, ABC HD channels that you receive from D*?*



The HD package is a little lite, but it appears DTV is working on it. Right now you can get ESPNHD, Discovery HD, Bravo HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, and an HD PPV channel with the HD package. CBS and NBC HD are available as well, but you must lived in an area whose station is owned and operated by the network to get the national feed (or you have to get a waiver). For us that means NBC (and ABC if/when it becomes available on DTV in HD) but I think that's it. It's normally runs $10.99 a month, but right now they are running a deal of 6 months for free (new or existing subscriber). If you get HBO or Showtime and have an HD reciever, you can also get the corresponding HD movie channel at no additional cost (you don't have to get the HD package to get this, just the movie channel).


----------



## vanelin

robnalex,


Been over at tivocommunity quite a bit today getting the scoop on the HD Tivo. Sounds like HDMI is a big problem right now. Maybe not on an grand scale, but just the reports I'm seeing in the tivocommunity forum.


Since I just got a new TV with HDMI, I would be looking to use it... I may wait a bit, not sure though, because I have the NFL sunday ticket, and I want to see my football in HD before the season ends.


I've also seen people suggesting that D* may start selling the HD Tivo's around $700 in Nov or Dec.


Tough decision.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *robnalex,
> 
> 
> Been over at tivocommunity quite a bit today getting the scoop on the HD Tivo. Sounds like HDMI is a big problem right now. Maybe not on an grand scale, but just the reports I'm seeing in the tivocommunity forum.
> 
> 
> Since I just got a new TV with HDMI, I would be looking to use it... I may wait a bit, not sure though, because I have the NFL sunday ticket, and I want to see my football in HD before the season ends.
> 
> 
> I've also seen people suggesting that D* may start selling the HD Tivo's around $700 in Nov or Dec.
> 
> 
> Tough decision.*



Don't wait. HDTivo is THE BEST THING to happen to HDTV.


The HDMI issue is overblown - I've never had an issue with mine. And they come with a 1 year warranty anyway.


And even if you happen to get one with an HDMI problem and have to return it - you haven't lost anything.


----------



## Hiatt66

No Nascar widescreen yet. Why can't they get it right?


----------



## scsiraid

Hiatt66,


Agree. This is nuts. How hard can it be? NBC17 KNOWs this happens every time a race is on NBC but they dont seem to care or do anything about it. I have emailed... nothing... I called... got the basic 'we're closed' message.


NBC17ENG... What can we do? Who do we scream at? Does anybody care?


----------



## Hiatt66

I know....I just tried to call the station and got no where. Wish we didn't have to rely on someone to "flip" the switch.


----------



## scsiraid

I even tried the news tip line (i was gonna give them a tip that NBC NASCAR pulls a vacuum) and got nowhere.


What is REALLY sad.... The rest of this seasons races are shown on NBC. No more are TNT. Sad... At least I can watch football in HiDef.


----------



## Hiatt66

I hear ya. The Pats game looks good doesn't it?


----------



## scsiraid

Not too shabby. Im really impressed with ESPN-HD PQ.


----------



## Hiatt66

Me too. The Vols game last night was very good PQ.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Don't wait. HDTivo is THE BEST THING to happen to HDTV.
> 
> 
> The HDMI issue is overblown - I've never had an issue with mine. And they come with a 1 year warranty anyway.
> 
> 
> And even if you happen to get one with an HDMI problem and have to return it - you haven't lost anything.*



Except that DirecTV is apparently no longer replacing units with bad HDMI until the issue is fixed. However, if you purchase from Circuit City or Best Buy you can probably get them to replace the unit if you get a bad one. But you're right, deArgila, the HDTiVo is indeed the best thing to happen to HDTV, and this issue certainly wouldn't stop me from getting one.


----------



## Augie05

All,


Just want to share my success story from this weekend hoping that it might help others. My original post was about one week ago... ie.. attic antenna install .... west Cary area... near High House and Highway 55... about 20 miles from the Garner towers. I am also a bit lower than others around me but I have no tree or building blockage near my house.


I originally purchased a Terk TV5 indoor antenna at Best Buy (for $50) when I bought my Hughes HTL-HD DirecTV receiver. The Terk was barely usable. (provided spotty coverage) This set-up might work better for those closer to the Garner location.


At the advice of a couple of posters, (thanks!!) I purchased a Channel Master 4221 UHF antenna for $25 at Consumer Direct in Raleigh (seem like a good store with good prices.) Here is a link to their product:

http://www.consumer-direct.com/detail.cfm?vpartno=4221 


I also purchased a Radio Shack attic mount for $11. (another great recommendation !!) I had 50' of RG6 cable left over from a previous project (DirecTV install) so I did not have to buy any cable. Total price for everything was $35 and no labor cost !!


I installed the 4221 in my attic (third floor walk-up) pointing at 119 degrees thru a window. (not sure how much bearing this had on the performance but posts suggested that this might help peformance). I ran the cable (needed about 48 feet and the cable was 50' long... perfect) down my exterior wall thru the sofet area down into my crawl space then into my wall on the 1st floor. (still need to secure the cable to the exterior wall but at least it is in the backyard)


I am not sure what the actual signal strength is but I am getting great PQ on all of the major local HD channels, 5, 11, 17, 50.... and I have not noticed any issues at all.... great investment for only $35... a savings of $15 over the Terk indoor antenna!!


Thanks for all the great info on this forum. I hope this helps others in the Cary area.


Doug


----------



## aab

Hi,


Just entering the HDTV world here in Chapel Hill...


I bought one of the Silver Sensor antennas for OTA broadcasts. It picks up WUNC(4), WRAL(5) and WTVD(11) just fine.


All the other channels (namely NBC17 and Fox50) come in with no signal at all. I had assumed this was because the Silver Sensor was a UHF antenna, and maybe those channels were broadcast over VHF.


However, checking antennaweb.org, they indicate on there that Fox50 and NBC17 are actually UHF??


Can anyone shed some light on whether I should just pony up for a vhf antenna and get an antenna combiner. thanks


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aab_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> Just entering the HDTV world here in Chapel Hill...
> 
> 
> I bought one of the Silver Sensor antennas for OTA broadcasts. It picks up WUNC(4), WRAL(5) and WTVD(11) just fine.
> 
> 
> All the other channels (namely NBC17 and Fox50) come in with no signal at all. I had assumed this was because the Silver Sensor was a UHF antenna, and maybe those channels were broadcast over VHF.
> 
> 
> However, checking antennaweb.org, they indicate on there that Fox50 and NBC17 are actually UHF??
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on whether I should just pony up for a vhf antenna and get an antenna combiner. thanks*



UHF is all you need for all our local digital stations. You probably just need a better antenna, preferably an outdoor roof mounted one.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aab_
> *Hi,
> 
> All the other channels (namely NBC17 and Fox50) come in with no signal at all. I had assumed this was because the Silver Sensor was a UHF antenna, and maybe those channels were broadcast over VHF.
> *



As noted above, you probably need a better antenna. I had the silver sensor for awhile, and I couldn't really get NBC or Fox either (I'm in NE Durham, about 26 miles from the antennas). I got a Channel Master 4221 and mounted it in my attic, and that helped alot. Then I moved it to the roof this summer and now my signal strength is excellent and I rarely get pixelation.


----------



## pkscout

While I'm here typing, I saw that UPN is broadcasting Enterprise in HD this year. I remember seeing something that our UPN affiliate was working on HD broadcast (rather than just digital), but I can't remember if they're done yet. Anyone know? TIA.


----------



## psockett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *As noted above, you probably need a better antenna. I had the silver sensor for awhile, and I couldn't really get NBC or Fox either (I'm in NE Durham, about 26 miles from the antennas). I got a Channel Master 4221 and mounted it in my attic, and that helped alot. Then I moved it to the roof this summer and now my signal strength is excellent and I rarely get pixelation.*



Yes, everybody in town is UHF, and the previous suggestion about getting an outdoor (or at least Attic) mounted antenna will most likely cure all of your woes!


At the very least try different locations around the room. Also, be aware that the biggest reception issues are not signal strenght, but signal reflections.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aab_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> Just entering the HDTV world here in Chapel Hill...
> 
> 
> I bought one of the Silver Sensor antennas for OTA broadcasts. It picks up WUNC(4), WRAL(5) and WTVD(11) just fine.
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on whether I should just pony up for a vhf antenna and get an antenna combiner. thanks*



Your Silver Sensor may need to be amplified. That's why I chose the Radio Shack 15-1880 over the Silver Sensor. It comes pre-amplified out of the box.


----------



## scsiraid

Got a nice note from NBC17 today indicating that they have 'read the riot act' to Miami concerning NASCAR in 16:9. They think Miami now understands (this time) and hopefully will get it right from now on. Time will tell.....


Thanks NBC17!


----------



## Daryl L

Anything mentioned about WNCN-DT NBC17 passing the DD5.1 audio of the new NBC shows that the NBC Network is now passing?


----------



## Greg T

Why doesn't UNC HD give us a 24hr OTA HD station, with one multi casted SD station to satisfy the FCC. We buy HD OTA and HD TV's for HD not more SD stations. I understand that it's 24 hours via Time Warner. But, I'm a DirecTV/OTA guy. I sent them a message, but I wanted to find out if anyone knew of a political reason, or maybe they think it's our preference to see 5 stations of SD instead of 1 station of SD and 1 station of HD.

I'm jonsin for Smart Travelers.


----------



## cgreco

FYI, channel 11.3 (OTA) is carrying the NC State vs. Carolina game right now. Coverage is not so great, and the audio is the radio broadcast, but at least we can watch it.


----------



## ENDContra

WOW...NASCAR is in widescreen today! Good job NBC!


----------



## aab

Ok I am stumped; according to antennaweb.org , both these stations are at the same distance and compass orientation from my house.


So why is it that I can only get one station tuned in at any given time using my indoor antenna?


----------



## Scooper

Because WRAZ is on a STA for lower power right now. The STA asked for permission to use much less than normal while some repairs are being made.


QED - if you're not within sight distance of the tower on Auburn your INDOOR OTA antenna probably will NOT be enough to receive WRAZ. An OUTDOOR antenna, is much less affected by this.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *Because WRAZ is on a STA for lower power right now. The STA asked for permission to use much less than normal while some repairs are being made.
> 
> 
> QED - if you're not within sight distance of the tower on Auburn your INDOOR OTA antenna probably will NOT be enough to receive WRAZ. An OUTDOOR antenna, is much less affected by this.*



Whats *"STA"* mean? Also I was under the impression that WRAZ was at low power with a directional antenna and has always been so due to interference of a neighbering counties station.


----------



## psockett

STA - Special Temporary Authorization.


Initially that was the case; we now have a permit to raise the power of WRAZ to 1MW, which, with a little luck, and a lot of money should be complete by summer.


BTW, don't always assume that it is a power issue, many (actually most times) it is a reflection issue, especially when you can receive one OR the other when tuning the antenna.


Pete


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *BTW, don't always assume that it is a power issue, many (actually most times) it is a reflection issue, especially when you can receive one OR the other when tuning the antenna.*



Here in Greensboro, many times I get WRAL-DT with no problems 99% of the time and can not receive WTVD-DT from the same tower but 50% of the time. Other times if I move the antenna just a little, I can get WTVD-DT without losing WRAL-DT. Most times I can't get WNCN-DT when I get both of the others no matter what I do. RF is a funny business.


----------



## erinford

Just to second Daryl L's earlier post - when will the other HD channels start broadcasting 5.1 audio?


----------



## Daryl L

Thanks psockett.


foxeng, I agree. I'm 40 miles south of Fayetteville with a 25 foot tall, 14 foot long, 9 foot wide Channel Master Crossfire 3671 antenna with a Channel Master titan 7777 amp. Raleigh is north of me but I have to turn my antenna eastward about 110 degrees to pickup WRAL-DT, WTVD-DT, WNCN-DT and WRAZ-DT with the best strength. I get WRAL-DT nearly every morning and evening (sometimes during afternoon), WTVD-DT nearly every morning and evening, WNCN-DT nearly every morning and evening and WRAZ-DT 50% of the time in the evenning. WRAL-DT is the strongest. The slightest turn of the antenna and their all gone. Talk about being finiky.


----------



## Lee L

psocket, good news. I do have one question though and in all seriousness. What do you consider summer, do you mean summer 05?


----------



## linetest

I also have just gotten a D* HDTivo. I'm using a Silver Sensor. I get all the stations to the best of my knowledge. I'm just outside of Durham on the west side along I85.

But, while watching HD football, the grass keeps going from fuzzy to clear, kinda splotchy. My understanding with digital reception was that you had it or you didn't. Am I seeing something "normal" due to the broadcast and not so much a lack of antenna? I'm using OTA for the games on Fox.


----------



## mswilson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by linetest_
> *My understanding with digital reception was that you had it or you didn't. Am I seeing something "normal" due to the broadcast and not so much a lack of antenna? I'm using OTA for the games on Fox.*



This is a common myth with digital TV. If you have a marginal signal, you'll lose data. This causes corruption of the MPEG stream and can result in all sorts of visual artifacts. It's not "snow" like you're used to with analog TV, but blotches, stutters, sparkles, and the like.


It's possible that the grass going from clear to splotchy is just a result of the MPEG compression. Still shots of grass will have more definition than moving shots of grass.


----------



## Daryl L

I paid very close attention the past 5 weeks at picture quality of the NFL games on ESPNHD (on cable), FoxHD (WRAZ) and ABCHD (WTVD) (both on cable and OTA) and Fox definately had artifacting (on OTA and cable) on the turf (grass) while ABCHD and ESPNHD showed no signs of it whatsoever. I tried hard to see the artifactinng on ABCHD and ESPNHD but could not see any. So the artifacting is definately due to Fox's broadcast at a network level and not a local reception problem. Fox still has some tweaking to do to match ABCHD and ESPNHD's 720p picture quality.


I'm not knocking FoxHD. Their just starting and on top of that breaking ground in a new HD delivery system. It will improve. ABC and CBS had their startup artifacting errors when they began.


----------



## phishbfm

Is FOX broadcasting the playoff baseball in true Hi-def?? or are they up-converting much like TNT does? It doesn't seem to be as clear as other HD broadcasts...but hopefully it'll get better for the championship series and the world series!


----------



## mpenwell

Starting tonight, the FOX baseball is suppose to be HD. The previous games were just widescreen and not HD. Atleast that is what I have read.


- michael


----------



## SWiTCH

Anyone know where I can pick up a Silver Sensor in Raleigh? Best Buy and CC don't list them and Sears shows them as "out of stock."


I'm about 8 miles from all the towers (Right around Hwy 50 and Hwy 42) so I'm hoping that an indoor unit is all I will need.


I'm also open to suggestions about an alternate antenea, the SS just seems to be what's recommended for an indoor unit.


Thanks


Jay


----------



## linetest

Sears sells the Silver Sensors for $50! Outrageous. I bought the Philips version (same antenna) at Walmart for $25. Check Walmart for the Philips one (box is triangular).


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Anything mentioned about WNCN-DT NBC17 passing the DD5.1 audio of the new NBC shows that the NBC Network is now passing?*



It will be in 5.1 when avalible from now on.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SWiTCH_
> *Anyone know where I can pick up a Silver Sensor in Raleigh? Best Buy and CC don't list them and Sears shows them as "out of stock."
> 
> 
> I'm about 8 miles from all the towers (Right around Hwy 50 and Hwy 42) so I'm hoping that an indoor unit is all I will need.
> 
> 
> I'm also open to suggestions about an alternate antenea, the SS just seems to be what's recommended for an indoor unit.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jay*



Jay,


You might want to consider the Radio Shack 15-1880 as an alternative if you can't find the Silver Sensor. (or even instead of). Many people have given it rave reviews, and it's easily found at just about any Radio Shack. (Plus you can return it if it doesn't work out)


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *It will be in 5.1 when avalible from now on.*



NBC17ENG, was beginning to think you had quit the forum or posting. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated. Sounds great.


----------



## psockett

Hi all.


1) Yes, WRAZ to full power by Summer 2005!

2) The artifacting on WRAZ football is definately happeing during the encode process at the network level, this is not a reception issue.


Pete


----------



## gfsiii

Hi all,


I am playing around with the FusionHDTV Gold QAM card and was wondering if anyone had an update channel map.. I saw the one earlier and have noticed some changes....


Thanks,

George


----------



## ENDContra

How is the Fusion card working for you gfs? Im thinking of getting one but Ive been dragging my feet on it...probably because I know I wont be able to record ESPNHD with it.


----------



## wjarrettc

Anybody having problems with NBC-17 HDTV feed? Don't know where the problem is but for the last 24 hours we've been having problems with massive breakups, frozen screens etc. For instance, right now "Joey" is completely frozen on what looks like perhaps a Kodak commercial or something and has been for 10+ minutes.


I'm watching on a TWC HD-DVR. I can flip over to the SD feed and everything is fine. Back to the HD and we've still got the frozen picture. All my other HD is coming in loud and clear.


Jarrett


----------



## pfitzmsn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *How is the Fusion card working for you gfs? Im thinking of getting one but Ive been dragging my feet on it...probably because I know I wont be able to record ESPNHD with it.*



Hey everyone. HDTV Newbie here.










I picked up the FusionHD3 QAM-T PCI HDTV Tuner a few weeks ago from digital connection. Hey are my thoughts and some issues.


Currently using on my home PC with a 17in monitor via RGB. The video card is an Nvidia GeForce MX 440 so it supports the DxVA software decoding on a P4/2.4Ghz with 256mb of RAM running Win XP. The CPU load when watching is around 40%. HDTV software uses about 40mb of RAM.


OTA -- Used a cheap antenna out the back window I live in N. Raleigh with lots of trees behind the house and picked up most of the DTV stations including PBS from Chapel Hill. I did have some issues with NBC a few weeks ago but it appears they had some problems with the signal dropping out.


QAM with TW -- The reason I bought this card was to see how well it supported QAM. When I first installed the card, software and drivers I played with the OTA. I then rescanned for the QAM channels (256 QAM) and around channel 86-87 it crashed the DVICO app. I then saw the post where all the local channels were and manually added them. After mapping whenever I tuned to channel 113 it crashed the DVICO app. This meant no ABC nor FOX.

After a week of crashes I removed the software and drivers and reinstalled.

This time I did not autoscan but added the channels manually, I am happy to report the crashes no longer occur.


The other big issue is I cannot get Titan TV to map the subchannels for recording of HDTV.










I am happy with this product as I am new to the whole HDTV revolution so I wanted to take baby steps before purchasing the expensive stuff.







I get all the TW QAM channels that are unencrypted. It's pretty cool. NFL Football on CBS and FOX is amazing!


Feel free to PM with specific questions or concerns I would be happy to share since I have learned so much from this site.


----------



## SWiTCH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kevad_
> *Jay,
> 
> 
> You might want to consider the Radio Shack 15-1880 as an alternative if you can't find the Silver Sensor. (or even instead of). Many people have given it rave reviews, and it's easily found at just about any Radio Shack. (Plus you can return it if it doesn't work out)*



Picked up a Silver Sensor today at Walmart. For everything except UPN, it's great. Can't get UPN at all tho with it. Guess I'll be returning it tomorrow and trying out the Radio Shack 15-1880. I would have thought being 8 miles from all towers that I could have used about anything but I guess with UPN being in a totally different direction from the rest of the towers it's causing me some grief.


Jay


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SWiTCH_
> *Picked up a Silver Sensor today at Walmart. For everything except UPN, it's great. Can't get UPN at all tho with it. Guess I'll be returning it tomorrow and trying out the Radio Shack 15-1880. I would have thought being 8 miles from all towers that I could have used about anything but I guess with UPN being in a totally different direction from the rest of the towers it's causing me some grief.*



Don't bother. I think UPN is broadcasting at the absolute minimum required by law, which means if you are standing at the tower you can get it. In addition, while they are broadcasting in digital, those morons aren't broadcasting any HD yet (at least not when I checked last week).


----------



## vanelin

wjarrettc,


I was having problems with the reception using OTA ant as well. 17 would jump all around the board when I was measuring the signal strength on my TV.


It's a shame since I was wanted to watch Joey and ER in HiDef. Luckily I have D* and Tivo, so those shows were Tivo'd and I'll catch them tonight.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *wjarrettc,
> 
> 
> I was having problems with the reception using OTA ant as well. 17 would jump all around the board when I was measuring the signal strength on my TV.
> 
> 
> It's a shame since I was wanted to watch Joey and ER in HiDef. Luckily I have D* and Tivo, so those shows were Tivo'd and I'll catch them tonight.*



I'm glad I'm not the only one that is bi-provider around here. I've still got E* + TiVo, so no hi-def, but at least I can reliable record programs when the HD-DVR flakes out (like it did last night by only recording 48 minutes of CSI!)


The HD-DVR is sooooo frustrating. It works good enough about 85% of the time and the picture looks much better than TiVo when it's working correctly so I can't bear to give it up but I'm getting increasingly irritated by all its quirks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Anybody having problems with NBC-17 HDTV feed? Don't know where the problem is but for the last 24 hours we've been having problems with massive breakups, frozen screens etc. For instance, right now "Joey" is completely frozen on what looks like perhaps a Kodak commercial or something and has been for 10+ minutes.
> 
> 
> I'm watching on a TWC HD-DVR. I can flip over to the SD feed and everything is fine. Back to the HD and we've still got the frozen picture. All my other HD is coming in loud and clear.
> 
> 
> Jarrett*



We had a satellite receiver issue straight up at the beginning of Joey last night. After it was corrected, the network had a issue at their end, then pretty color bars from Burbank, then back to the show. It was stable the rest of the evening. I have not heard an official word on what happened from the source, but it was definitely on NBC's end.


We've only received one other report of breakups like this from a TWC viewer, but his issue should be corrected by a visit from them today. All three transmitters are humming along with no problems, except for the occasional "squirrel in the power lines" from Progress Energy.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *wjarrettc,
> 
> 
> I was having problems with the reception using OTA ant as well. 17 would jump all around the board when I was measuring the signal strength on my TV.
> 
> 
> It's a shame since I was wanted to watch Joey and ER in HiDef. Luckily I have D* and Tivo, so those shows were Tivo'd and I'll catch them tonight.*



I'd take a very close look at all the connections from the antenna. It was a bit windy last night, and any loose wire would make your signal jump around. Always compare it to another station like WRAL, since their antenna is about 20 feet or so from our's.


When I saw the frozen frame on Joey, I checked my signal before calling the station and it was solid at 93. It sure seems like a loose wire from your antenna.


All connections must be clean, dry, protected and tight. Any corrosion will affect OTA reception. We've also seen on the satellite, that the signal can be too high, and cause the same affects as too low. (We had to pad down the signal from the dish on our network receiver) I have not heard of it OTA, but it is certainly a possibility.


----------



## SWiTCH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Don't bother. I think UPN is broadcasting at the absolute minimum required by law, which means if you are standing at the tower you can get it. In addition, while they are broadcasting in digital, those morons aren't broadcasting any HD yet (at least not when I checked last week).*



Thanks for the advice. I picked up one of the Radio Shack 15-1880s and it's worse than the Silver Sensor for picking up locals. Guess Im gonna return them both, do an outside unit and just live without UPN for now. Maybe at some point Ill get ambitious and try to find an outside unit that will get them all for me.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Anybody having problems with NBC-17 HDTV feed? Don't know where the problem is but for the last 24 hours we've been having problems with massive breakups, frozen screens etc. For instance, right now "Joey" is completely frozen on what looks like perhaps a Kodak commercial or something and has been for 10+ minutes.
> 
> 
> I'm watching on a TWC HD-DVR. I can flip over to the SD feed and everything is fine. Back to the HD and we've still got the frozen picture. All my other HD is coming in loud and clear.
> 
> 
> Jarrett*



I had the same problem but it was corrected by the time ER was on.


Another problem on WNCN-DT 17 was with the DD5.1 audio. Both Wensday and Thursday evening the dialog was coming from the back surround speaker like if everything was reversed. Fox, CBS's(sunday NFL games) and ABC's DD5.1 is fine. Hopefully NBC17ENG will notice and be able to correct it.


----------



## Hiatt66

Sigh......once again no Widescreen for Nascar from NBC17.


----------



## wjarrettc

Just noticed two new channels on Time Warner here in Cary today.


140 - Carolina Sports Entertainment Television
http://www.c-set.tv/ for more info


552 - Kids on Demand

includes BBC Kids and PBS Kids OnDemand programming.


----------



## mhs1970

Coverage began in widescreen but the sound was messed up by 10-15 sec from the video. There must be someone at NBC responsible for this crap--has anyone had any luck finding out who? What about an email address to complain?


----------



## Hiatt66

I noticed the new channels as well.


I have no idea about who is responsible.


----------



## Lee L

 http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2005/data/schedule.html 


Here is a link to the 2005 NASCAR scedule. Most of the dates are just placeholders with info about start times to be filled in later. Maybe somehow, someone can send this link to the Miami control center and they can check it periodically to make sure the system is set up correctly so we can actually watch NBC coverage in HD next year. Hopefully, with enough notice, they can get it right.


----------



## SWiTCH

Well guys.. I spent most of the day playing around with a couple of outside anteneas and basically I've decided that Im going to have to have someone come out and install a rooftop unit for me and get this thing going. So far nothing Ive done seems to be better than the original Silver Sensor I bought in the beginning and the two outside units Ive tried have actually been much, much worse. Maybe I need a good amp, Im not sure. Like I said, at this point, Im tearing my hair out.


The problem is also complicated by the fact that I simply don't feel comfortable climbing my roof. It's really steep and you'd have 0 chance of stopping yourself if you started sliding. So, that brings me to my question.


Has anyone used any installers around Raleigh for getting their antenea situation resolved? I need to just have a professional come out and get me going.


Thanks


Jay


----------



## ENDContra

Which HD box does TWC have that DOES support Firewire? Any of them? I want to try to record the NC State-Miami game on ESPNHD, and Firewire is the only way I can find that might work....or will the fact that its encrypted STILL keep me from recording it regardless?


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I had the same problem but it was corrected by the time ER was on.
> 
> 
> Another problem on WNCN-DT 17 was with the DD5.1 audio. Both Wensday and Thursday evening the dialog was coming from the back surround speaker like if everything was reversed. Fox, CBS's(sunday NFL games) and ABC's DD5.1 is fine. Hopefully NBC17ENG will notice and be able to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WNCN-DT 17's signal has been an unreliable PITA for some time now. I solved this by getting DirecTV to give me the NBC HD over the satellite. No more fine tuning and redirecting my antenna everytime I want to watch/record NBC!


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Which HD box does TWC have that DOES support Firewire? Any of them? I want to try to record the NC State-Miami game on ESPNHD, and Firewire is the only way I can find that might work....or will the fact that its encrypted STILL keep me from recording it regardless?*



Assuming things haven't changed since I got my box, it's the 3250HD which supports firewire. I can record to D-VHS (generally) without problems. I'm not sure if you can record to PC or not. Also note that TWC doesn't advertise that they carry firewire boxes and I've seen a post from someone else here on avsforum from Raleigh who called TWC and was told they didn't have any firewire boxes in stock. You probably have to special order it. Also my experience is that the front line CSR's may not even know what you are talking about. You may have to ask for a HD supervisor/specialist.

Good Luck,


----------



## vanelin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *I'd take a very close look at all the connections from the antenna. It was a bit windy last night, and any loose wire would make your signal jump around. Always compare it to another station like WRAL, since their antenna is about 20 feet or so from our's.
> 
> 
> When I saw the frozen frame on Joey, I checked my signal before calling the station and it was solid at 93. It sure seems like a loose wire from your antenna.
> 
> 
> All connections must be clean, dry, protected and tight. Any corrosion will affect OTA reception. We've also seen on the satellite, that the signal can be too high, and cause the same affects as too low. (We had to pad down the signal from the dish on our network receiver) I have not heard of it OTA, but it is certainly a possibility.*



I actually have an indoor ant so I won't have any corrison unless the little ones pour orange juice on the ant or tv










The wral signal strengths were coming in around 95%.


Looks like everything is working fine now for 17.


Thanks,

Vanelin


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SWiTCH_
> *Has anyone used any installers around Raleigh for getting their antenea situation resolved? I need to just have a professional come out and get me going.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jay*



The closest I've come is Now Audio / Video, but they would only install a new antenna I purchased from them, not help me with correcting an existing install. I've had no luck finding anyone else, but got lucky when my father came to visit. He had enough experience with antennas from the pre-cable days to help me get mine up and working...


If you find someone who is willing to re-run lines, fix antenna installs, and the like, please let us all know here.


----------



## SWiTCH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *The closest I've come is Now Audio / Video, but they would only install a new antenna I purchased from them, not help me with correcting an existing install. I've had no luck finding anyone else, but got lucky when my father came to visit. He had enough experience with antennas from the pre-cable days to help me get mine up and working...
> 
> 
> If you find someone who is willing to re-run lines, fix antenna installs, and the like, please let us all know here.*



Ill do that. Im actually looking for someone to just do the whole thing. If I have to rerun lines then so be it. My setup is pretty basic anyway. I guess today will be spent on the phone looking for someone to do this.


Thanks!


Jay


----------



## erinford

Sledge Antenna did my attic install and ran cable for me too. They would have done a roof install if I'd needed it but I get everything except PBS so the attic was fine. Found them by googling "Antenna Raleigh" You may also find other providers via google or by going to antennas direct and looking for their local dealers.


Sledge Antenna & Satellite Sales and Services

(919) 266-9932

7724 Wakebrook Dr Raleigh


Cheers -- gregor


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I had the same problem but it was corrected by the time ER was on.
> 
> 
> Another problem on WNCN-DT 17 was with the DD5.1 audio. Both Wensday and Thursday evening the dialog was coming from the back surround speaker like if everything was reversed. Fox, CBS's(sunday NFL games) and ABC's DD5.1 is fine. Hopefully NBC17ENG will notice and be able to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



First I've heard of this. Only the new shows are in 5.1 right now, and I watched Joey last Thursday and it was fine. The rest of the night was stereo.


As for the race Saturday night, NBC was delaying it 5 seconds, and they switched it to 4:3 after 20 minutes because the video delay system failed and they couldn't get it working, causing the 5 second lip sync issue with the audio.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *First I've heard of this. Only the new shows are in 5.1 right now, and I watched Joey last Thursday and it was fine. The rest of the night was stereo.*



I don't know why it's like this but when WNCN-DT is passing a DD2.0 signal it's fine in surround sound but everytime I've watched WNCN-DT 17.1 and it switched to the DD5.1 audio feed the dialog comes from the surround speakers. It happens on both TWC 217 and OTA 17-1(55-1). Audio DD5.1 feeds on CBS's DD5.1 feed on Sundays NFL games and on Fox or ABC's DD5.1 feed play just fine with dialog coming from the front center speaker. Same with other digital channels like HBO, SHO, STARZ, dialog is front and center as normal.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SWiTCH_
> *Ill do that. Im actually looking for someone to just do the whole thing. If I have to rerun lines then so be it. My setup is pretty basic anyway. I guess today will be spent on the phone looking for someone to do this.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jay*



Hey, SWiTCH. Have you found anyone yet?


I run a home theater company - I'll be happy to do this for you. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## psockett

Hi All,


I need a few eyes (and ears) here. I have had a complaint of lip sync problems on WRAL 5.1. Are any of you seeing anything? ( for that matter WRAZ 50.1 as well).


Thanks,


Pete


----------



## easternncnewswat

I watched WRAL News at Noon, 5, and 5:30 today. Didn't notice any synch problems during those broadcasts. Caught a little bit of the network feed during B&B and ATWT and didn't notice anything odd. Hope that helps a bit. Haven't really watched any of WRAZ today.


----------



## dem




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *I need a few eyes (and ears) here. I have had a complaint of lip sync problems on WRAL 5.1. Are any of you seeing anything? ( for that matter WRAZ 50.1 as well).
> *



I've watched the 6:00 news on 5.1 all week and haven't noticed any issues.


Haven't noticed any issues with baseball on 50.1 either, but there are fewer chances to notice audio sync issues during baseball coverage.


I assume those strange picture blips during the Yankee game last night weren't local. It kind of looked like a digital delay system somewhere was choking. They didn't seem to be occurring on the analog signal (via satellite).


Some Samsung DLP TVs are notorious for lip sync issues.


Also, my old RCA DTC-100 could develop lip sync issues if it was experiencing any picture interruptions. Tuning away and then back to the channel would clear up the problem.


----------



## mswilson

Almost the first half of the first hour of The West Wing was not in HD on NBC tonight.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *Almost the first half of the first hour of The West Wing was not in HD on NBC tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We'll, there off to a great start then. The last episode wasn't in HD *at all*, so I guess they've improved.










Now I'm really going to call DirecTV to get my national HD feed for NBC fixed (I'm not getting it even though we are in an area with an affiliate owned and operated by the network). That way I don't have to wait for NBC17 (or Miami or whoever it is that can't figure this out) to get this right at least more often than they get it wrong.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *We'll, there off to a great start then. The last episode wasn't in HD *at all*, so I guess they've improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really going to call DirecTV to get my national HD feed for NBC fixed (I'm not getting it even though we are in an area with an affiliate owned and operated by the network). That way I don't have to wait for NBC17 (or Miami or whoever it is that can't figure this out) to get this right at least more often than they get it wrong.*



Pulled this from another thread on the West Wing premiere when someone in DC was complaining about a similar problem...

_I am getting the West Wing in HD via OTA in Miami. Both episodes tonight were in HD for me._


Sounds like they've got their best employees on their local market and the slackers working distribution for the rest of the country.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *We'll, there off to a great start then. The last episode wasn't in HD *at all*, so I guess they've improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really going to call DirecTV to get my national HD feed for NBC fixed (I'm not getting it even though we are in an area with an affiliate owned and operated by the network). That way I don't have to wait for NBC17 (or Miami or whoever it is that can't figure this out) to get this right at least more often than they get it wrong.*



Let me know if you get this resolved - I have the same issue.


I contacted them and they said it was activated in my account, it also shows up in my channels that I receive - but I get an x721 message when I tune to the channel.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> I need a few eyes (and ears) here. I have had a complaint of lip sync problems on WRAL 5.1. Are any of you seeing anything? ( for that matter WRAZ 50.1 as well).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Pete*



With both ESPN-HD over DirecTV and WRAZ 50.1 over OTA when in HD (note both are 720p channels), I get major lip-synch and video glitch issues when standard-def commercials are played. The 720p parts of the broadcast are fine, but any SD commercials have major synch issues. I have not had nearly as many issues with WRAL 5.1 in 1080i mode when showing HD content. In all cases, the HD content itself seems fine.


This is using a Samsung SIR-TS360 DirecTV HD receiver.


----------



## keefer37

Anyone having static on the WB broadcasts? I only watch Smallville OTA for its HD, but last week and this week there was a lot of intermittant static in the audio. Anyone else experiencing this, or is it my setup?


----------



## sooke

Well, given how often the SA8000HD DVR has been maligned by me and others on this forum (and rightly so), I thought I'ld share a good experience:


Last night my power went out for about 5 minutes. At the time I was recording two HD shows and watching a third previously recorded (so, heavy disk I/O). I thought, "oh crap, I've probably lost every thing I have recorded". But after the power came back on, and after the 8000HD took a few minutes to get its marbles organized, everything I had previously recorded was still there. The two shows that had been interrupted resumed recording. I was pleasantly surprised given the DVRs glitchy track record.


I was a little nervous at first because the DVR was initially unresponsive, even after the boot activity appeared to be complete. Couldn't even get it to tune a channel. Guess it just needed more time because all of sudden, poof, all was well. The shows that I was recording that were interrupted are now in two parts, one part before the power outage, the second part after power returned.


Also noticed the OS appears to have been upgraded on Oct 8. Not sure what changed.


Sooke


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *Anyone having static on the WB broadcasts? I only watch Smallville OTA for its HD, but last week and this week there was a lot of intermittant static in the audio. Anyone else experiencing this, or is it my setup?*



I experienced this problem during WLFL's broadcast of Smallville last night as well. I had dropped signal strength about 10% due to fiddling with my antenna, so I thought that was the problem. Glad to know it was not just me with the problem. I didn't notice the static during commercials however. The only time I was hearing the static was during the show.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *I experienced this problem during WLFL's broadcast of Smallville last night as well. I had dropped signal strength about 10% due to fiddling with my antenna, so I thought that was the problem. Glad to know it was not just me with the problem. I didn't notice the static during commercials however. The only time I was hearing the static was during the show.*



Yes, I noticed some of the commercials were fine. It honestly seemed to me like the audio was turned up too loud and was being over driven or something.


----------



## ENDContra

Well, I went to pick up the SA3250 so I could record the State game to DVHS...but somehow I managed to get a box that DOESNT have a Firewire port. Not only that, but TWC told me they might could get a box to me WITHIN A MONTH. Very disappointing. If anyone has the capability to record the State-Miami game in high-def, please let me know, I will gladly pay for the blank tape and shipping if needed.


----------



## Shaky jake

Can anyone help a befuddled newbie out? My HDTV arrived this morning, and it has a built-in QAM tuner. I have truly tried to search this thread for an up-to-date listing of what I can get 'in the clear" with Standard Service on TWC...but 60-odd pages is a lot to plow through. I found this listing at the bottom of the page...but it seems out of date.


For instance, that list says 113.1 should be WRAZ FOX HD. I punch that in, and the tuner 'maps' to 11.1 , which is WTVD HD (I think). Yes, I found WRAZ on 50.1.


I'm guessing the local HD/digital channels are found on their OTA...number (since I don't know the technical term)? I also saw menion of maybe TNT and Discovery HD in the clear, , but I'm guessing they are encrypted now?


If anyone can post, or point me to, an up-to-date list of what I should be able to tune into, I'd greatly appreciate the help. I'm sure I'm the 1000th newbie to ask, and I know it gets tiring. I'll 'pay it forward', and keep an eye on the thread and respond to similar questions when I can.


If I can try your patience a bit more...am I correct in my thinking that not all the local channels broadcast in HD all the time? The 'channel info' my TV can display will show a channel as digital, but not necessarily in HD? For instance, 5.1 lists as WRAL in digital...but I'm thinking it's not in HD right now (Clemson/Maryland game)? But the infomercial on 11.1... is? 


Thanks for any help. Honestly...I tried to search/read before I asked...


Jake


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *Can anyone help a befuddled newbie out? My HDTV arrived this morning, and it has a built-in QAM tuner. I have truly tried to search this thread for an up-to-date listing of what I can get 'in the clear" with Standard Service on TWC...but 60-odd pages is a lot to plow through. I found this listing at the bottom of the page...but it seems out of date.
> 
> 
> For instance, that list says 113.1 should be WRAZ FOX HD. I punch that in, and the tuner 'maps' to 11.1 , which is WTVD HD (I think). Yes, I found WRAZ on 50.1.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the local HD/digital channels are found on their OTA...number (since I don't know the technical term)? I also saw menion of maybe TNT and Discovery HD in the clear, , but I'm guessing they are encrypted now?
> 
> 
> If anyone can post, or point me to, an up-to-date list of what I should be able to tune into, I'd greatly appreciate the help. I'm sure I'm the 1000th newbie to ask, and I know it gets tiring. I'll 'pay it forward', and keep an eye on the thread and respond to similar questions when I can.
> 
> 
> If I can try your patience a bit more...am I correct in my thinking that not all the local channels broadcast in HD all the time? The 'channel info' my TV can display will show a channel as digital, but not necessarily in HD? For instance, 5.1 lists as WRAL in digital...but I'm thinking it's not in HD right now (Clemson/Maryland game)? But the infomercial on 11.1... is?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. Honestly...I tried to search/read before I asked...
> 
> 
> Jake*



Hi Jake,


Welcome aboard! I've got basic cable and I have found tons of HD programming (or at least channels) available with the built in QAM.


My QAM tuner remaps so I'll give you the remapped info:


HDDiscovery theater moved not too long ago-- to channel 0

TNT-HD is on 84.3


UNC channels galore on 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4 Only 4.2 is HD the others are digital 480i but 4.3 is nice since it is 24 hour kids programming (nice if you have kids at least)


You've picked up the locals-- 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.1

There are some multicasting on them-- 5.2, 11.2, 17.2, etc. and some have a third as well like 11.3.


I am seriously considering a better UHF indoor antenna. I have a loop right now, but I find I can receive non-HD 48, 20, 28 and HD 2.1,2.2 (Greensboro CBS) and 22.1 (Raleigh WB). I see from antennaweb.org that 28.1 47.1 are broadcasting at some level. I may go to a silver sensor of amplified antenna to try to pull in the signals better or see if the 28.1 and 47.1 are out there.


BTW, I saw a thread that the HDSuite was available in some places (it was not the Raleigh forum) as an upgrade with Cable card and could be done with the Basic cable package. I enquired at the TWC booth at the fair regarding wether this similar set up was acheivable-- a good deal in my eyes-- $1.75 or so for the cablecard, $13 or so for Basic and another $7 or so for the HD-Suite without all the standard or digital cable crud. The response was that they didn't think that could be done-- "one must have the digital package to get any HD" which they changed their story to "HD-suite" after I explained that I was already pulling in the HD local channels through the tuner with Basic Cable. However, they did indicate they had a limited number of cablecards-- first come first serve.


I'd be interested in any info or stories by folks who try out the cable cards.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *
> 
> If I can try your patience a bit more...am I correct in my thinking that not all the local channels broadcast in HD all the time? The 'channel info' my TV can display will show a channel as digital, but not necessarily in HD? For instance, 5.1 lists as WRAL in digital...but I'm thinking it's not in HD right now (Clemson/Maryland game)? But the infomercial on 11.1... is?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. Honestly...I tried to search/read before I asked...
> 
> 
> Jake*



Hi Jake,


I forgot to address your last question. No, not all channels are HD all the time. I have only found UNC-HD, Discovery Theater, and TNT-HD (which is upconverted so not all shows are equal) have non-stop HD.


I asked previously about how to find out what HD programming is available and got a linked response-- which I found to have a good (non-scheduled) rundown of what will be in HD for the given day:
www.titantv.com/ttv/home/HDTVUpdate.aspx 



Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Shaky jake

Thanks, Gary, for the welcome - and the info.


Maybe it's my tuner...? I get no 84.1; that seems to remap to 84...and I think _that's_ Discovery HD...unless the Moster Chopper Builders Who Bicker All The Time Guys have moved to TNT? Oh, a logo just came on - yup, I'm getting Discovery HD on 84. And I couldn't get a channel 0 at all. Would TNT be somewhere else? I'd just hate to have to go through all the digital channels the tuner picked up - tried some, and just get "Not an Authorized Channel" message. I'm in Durham, if that makes any difference.


It's a tad frustrating - I'm used to being technologically adept.


Yeah, I called TWC - have to get the whole DIGIPICs pkg to get digital service.


If you, or anyone else has any further ideas about TNT...


Thanks,


Jake


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *Thanks, Gary, for the welcome - and the info.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's my tuner...? I get no 84.1; that seems to remap to 84...and I think that's Discovery HD...unless the Moster Chopper Builders Who Bicker All The Time Guys have moved to TNT? Oh, a logo just came on - yup, I'm getting Discovery HD on 84. And I couldn't get a channel 0 at all. Would TNT be somewhere else? I'd just hate to have to go through all the digital channels the tuner picked up - tried some, and just get "Not an Authorized Channel" message. I'm in Durham, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> It's a tad frustrating - I'm used to being technologically adept.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I called TWC - have to get the whole DIGIPICs pkg to get digital service.
> 
> 
> If you, or anyone else has any further ideas about TNT...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jake*



Hi Jake,


I'm getting TNT-HD on 84.3, not 84.1. Does that help? I don't know why HD Discovery moved to 0 on my TV. It was at 93.1 as per the link you posted.


Being in Durham may make a difference. I'm in Raleigh.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## deArgila

I'm in Durham and here's what I'm getting ...


84.2 - DiscoveryHD

84-3 - TNT-HD

85-2 - CBSHD (WRAL)

111-2 - NBCHD (WNCN)

113-1 - ABCHD (WTVD)

113-4 - FOXHD (WRAZ)


I can't seem to find PBSHD (WUNC) anywhere ... I used to get it at 90.2


I'm using an LG-3510 - is anyone else getting it?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mswilson_
> *Almost the first half of the first hour of The West Wing was not in HD on NBC tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now I've confused myself. I finally got around to watching West Wing last night (recorded on my HD-TiVo via OTA), and the whole thing was in HD, or at least it was 16:9 (my plasma display only does ED, so I can't tell the difference between 16:9 digital and true HD).


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Now I've confused myself. I finally got around to watching West Wing last night (recorded on my HD-TiVo via OTA), and the whole thing was in HD, or at least it was 16:9 (my plasma display only does ED, so I can't tell the difference between 16:9 digital and true HD).*



West Wing showed two episodes. The first hour was the last episode of last season. I did not see that one. The second hour was the season premiere. It appeared to by in HD to me for the entire time.


My guess is that the repeat episode was shown in SD and the new one in HD.


Jarrett


----------



## AdilM

The only company besides Tweeter who may do this is maybe ?CC?.

There is a HT and PC custom installer who I know sells antennas. I am not sure if they install it. They are called DLS. ph# is 969 6567


The real trick is finding a good antenna. I may have to try the Channel master 4221. I tried every indoor antenna and right now am getting the locals w/ bunny ears. However, every once in a blue moon they break up. I am not dealing with that.


You guys have certain rec'ns for a distance of 35 miles from the towers in one direction. I have tried the terk silver sensor knockoff, the radio shack popular amplified, and the bunny ears. All the indoors were equivalent. The bunny ears are being run into an amplifier.


----------



## Daryl L

When WNCN-DT 17-1(TWC CH. 217) switches to their DD5.1 signal is anybody besides me getting any dialog bleeding into the surround speakers (especially the left sides)?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *When WNCN-DT 17-1(TWC CH. 217) switches to their DD5.1 signal is anybody besides me getting any dialog bleeding into the surround speakers (especially the left sides)?*



Do you know if you're seeing the issue with West Wing? I haven't watched it yet (the HDTiVo recorded it last night), but I'll check when I do watch it.


----------



## Daryl L

Don't watch West Wing so I haven't checked it but it's like that on all NBC shows I've watch (Joey, LAX, Las Vegas, Medical Investigations, ER, Crossing Jordan, Father of the Pride, Scrubs) and even commercials. I know only this seasons new shows are true DD5.1 but all new and old are bleeding over to the surrounds. It's been this way since they started passing the DD5.1 primetime feed. It's the same on TWC and OTA. All the other stations I get DD5.1 on (CBS, ABC, SHO, HBO among others) and my DD5.1 DVD's sound just fine so my systems obviously working fine.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *When WNCN-DT 17-1(TWC CH. 217) switches to their DD5.1 signal is anybody besides me getting any dialog bleeding into the surround speakers (especially the left sides)?*




Definitely hearing this on West Wing through my HD-DVR on TWC. It is very distracting. I had to turn off the amp and listen to the TV itself instead of my surround sound system.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Definitely hearing this on West Wing through my HD-DVR on TWC. It is very distracting. I had to turn off the amp and listen to the TV itself instead of my surround sound system.*



Yep I have to do the same. Thanks for checking because I was the only one that had commented on this since WNCN-DT started their primetime DD5.1 passthrough a couple weeks ago. I was beginning to wonder if it was just me.







And it's like that OTA too, not just TWC.


----------



## Lee L

I've been noticing on Joey as well. I'm receiving it OTA.


----------



## abward

Hi all. We are thinking of getting an HDTV and I am looking into how to feed it. I have had DirecTV since the mid-90s. I am happy with the picture (well it does get pixelated some times), but don't like the price I would have to pay for HD.


I live in a 5 year old neighborhood in Cary.


My questions are thus:

1) How is the picture these days with TWC? I am asking separatly about the analog, digital, and HD channels.

2) Are the TWC HD channels as good as OTA, or do they compress/pixelate them?

3) DirecTV has announced a bunch of new HD local and network channels coming up in the next couple of years. Has TWC had any announcements about adding HD channels, or going all digital, etc? What is their next couple of years plan?

4) What HD STB are they using these days, and does it have component, SVideo, and/or digitial outputs?


Thanks.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abward_
> *Hi all. We are thinking of getting an HDTV and I am looking into how to feed it. I have had DirecTV since the mid-90s. I am happy with the picture (well it does get pixelated some times), but don't like the price I would have to pay for HD.
> 
> 
> I live in a 5 year old neighborhood in Cary.
> 
> 
> My questions are thus:
> 
> 1) How is the picture these days with TWC? I am asking separatly about the analog, digital, and HD channels.
> 
> 2) Are the TWC HD channels as good as OTA, or do they compress/pixelate them?
> 
> 3) DirecTV has announced a bunch of new HD local and network channels coming up in the next couple of years. Has TWC had any announcements about adding HD channels, or going all digital, etc? What is their next couple of years plan?
> 
> 4) What HD STB are they using these days, and does it have component, SVideo, and/or digitial outputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



I am a long time DISH subscriber who added TWC for local HDTV content around May of this year. I use a DISH 811 STB connected to my monitor via DVI. For TWC, I use the HD-DVR from Scientific Atlanta connected by component video cables.


Analog channels (0-99) on TWC sucks on my HD monitor. On my other SDTVs, I don't find it too bad, but definitely noticeably worse than DISH. I still cary DISH primarily so I can get most of your basic channels (CNN, ESPN2, COMEDY CENTRAL) in digital format since TWC offers them analog. The SD digital channels on TWC and DISH are comparable in quality. I've tried to compare pix quality between like HD channels on DISH and TWC (ESPN-HD, HDNet) and I cannot tell a difference on my monitor (a CRT-based Toshiba CinemaSeries). I am also a fan of the VideoOnDemand services offered by TWC, but wish they had some HD in the VOD offer.


Also, TWC has INHD and INHD2 in their HD package which you cannot presently get through DISH or DirecTV.


I really like the HD-DVR from TWC for $7 a month. That coupled with not having to mess with OTA signals has lead me to keep TWC. I have had lots of problem with TWC customer service, both for my cable and for my VoIP phone . If I could get local HD content and DVR from DISH, I'd drop the TWC package.


So, in short, I like TWC's technology and programming, but I'm not a big fan of their customer service. I'll continue to carry both TWC and DISH until one of them clearly differentiates their offer to me or until their are so homogenous that is doesn't matter.


----------



## wjarrettc

One more thing. The reason I can afford to carry both TWC and DISH is that if you call up TWC and tell them you are currently a DISH/DirecTV subscriber they will usually offer you a really good deal on programming (like 30-40% off list price) if you'll convert. They guarantee the price for 18 months and there's no commitment on your part to stay for any duration.


This was the case in May, I expect they still do this as in general, cable is losing subscribers to DBS systems.


----------



## abward

wjarrettc,


Thanks for the info.


What is the non-DVR HD STB they are giving out right now?


----------



## gdpowell3




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Analog channels (0-99) on TWC sucks on my HD monitor. On my other SDTVs, I don't find it too bad, but definitely noticeably worse than DISH. I still cary DISH primarily so I can get most of your basic channels (CNN, ESPN2, COMEDY CENTRAL) in digital format since TWC offers them analog. The SD digital channels on TWC and DISH are comparable in quality. I've tried to compare pix quality between like HD channels on DISH and TWC (ESPN-HD, HDNet) and I cannot tell a difference on my monitor (a CRT-based Toshiba CinemaSeries). I am also a fan of the VideoOnDemand services offered by TWC, but wish they had some HD in the VOD offer.
> 
> 
> Also, TWC has INHD and INHD2 in their HD package which you cannot presently get through DISH or DirecTV.
> 
> 
> I really like the HD-DVR from TWC for $7 a month. That coupled with not having to mess with OTA signals has lead me to keep TWC. I have had lots of problem with TWC customer service, both for my cable and for my VoIP phone . If I could get local HD content and DVR from DISH, I'd drop the TWC package.
> 
> 
> So, in short, I like TWC's technology and programming, but I'm not a big fan of their customer service. I'll continue to carry both TWC and DISH until one of them clearly differentiates their offer to me or until their are so
> 
> homogenous that is doesn't matter.*



On my Sony KD-34XS955 I find the TWC analog channels to have a grainy look-- like a picture or film type grain that is not unpleasant and I sometimes prefer that feel and look over a non-HD digital equivalent. It depends upon my preference each evening. Sometimes the DT 480i signals are very reasonable. Perhaps it depends upon the show or cameras.


I definitely love the HD response of the set regardless of OTA or Basic cable response, it rocks and sets the best viewing standard. The 720p is upgraded to 1080i internally and sometimes I feel that the native 1080i is better, but often times I don't notice at all.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## wjarrettc

One more gripe about TWC. Today during the Manchester United v. Portsmouth English Premier League soccer match on PPV, the game went out after 38 minutes and never came back. The same thing happened last weekend during the Manchester United v. Arsenal match (a rivalry equivalent to Red Sox/Yankees in English soccer).


This is a PPV package that costs $300 a year and this is the third time I've had problems with TWC bringing the game in through the first 10 weeks. I've checked around on other boards and this is an RDU-only problem. DISH/DirecTV and TWC in other markets had no interupptions during this game.


When I asked to speak to a supervisor this morning, I was told one was not availlable but if I left a voicemail they would call me back shortly. It's been over 4 hours without a call back.


I'm getting ever closer to firing them over this. Considering that my monthly bill for cable/VoIP phone/broadband is about $175 and I generally spend another $50-60 a month on PPV packages and events, I'm feeling the only way I can make my frustration known is to fire them, and make sure someone high enough up in their management structure understands why they are losing such a valuable customer.


----------



## abward

wjarrettc,


For VoIP, consider trying Vonage or AT&T CallVantage.


Vonage is $25/month for unlimited calling and you can have a virtual number in the UK for $5/month.


AT&T is $30/month, and may sound even better than Vonage.


Thanks for the feedback. I left TWC in the mid-90s after experiencing bad signal and service. It appears as though they have not mended their ways.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Do you know if you're seeing the issue with West Wing? I haven't watched it yet (the HDTiVo recorded it last night), but I'll check when I do watch it.*



OK, I finally got around to watching West Wing, and I'm definitely hearing the bleed over, and yes it is really bad. I finally turned Pro Logic off because sometimes I couldn't hear the dialog over the shouting brook.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *OK, I finally got around to watching West Wing, and I'm definitely hearing the bleed over, and yes it is really bad. I finally turned Pro Logic off because sometimes I couldn't hear the dialog over the shouting brook.*



pkscout,


Thanks for the update.


Just for clarification for everyone. I've did a little more testing. If WNCN-DT 17-1 OTA (and TWC 217) is sending only analog and DD2.0, and either audio sources are played back in dolby prologic 2 (or DPL2x) theirs no dialog bleeding into the surrounds. But when their passing the DD5.1 feed both the DD5.1 audio played back as DD5.1 it has dialog bleeding over into the surrounds. And the analog audio played back with DPL2 has alot of dialog bleeding into the left and right front speakera and little dialog bleeding over into the surrounds but not as bad as the DD5.1 feed.


----------



## aldamon

What the heck is going on with WTVD's over the air signal? WNCN, WRAL and WRAZ are coming in fine but WTVD refuses to come in for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Kevad

Anyone else seeing issues with WRAL? Normally the signal comes in nice and strong for me (90%+), but since last night, it's fluctuating between 0%-45%. All other stations seem to be coming in normally.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *What the heck is going on with WTVD's over the air signal? WNCN, WRAL and WRAZ are coming in fine but WTVD refuses to come in for more than a few seconds.*



and



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kevad_
> *Anyone else seeing issues with WRAL? Normally the signal comes in nice and strong for me (90%+), but since last night, it's fluctuating between 0%-45%. All other stations seem to be coming in normally.*



Thought I'd respond to these both together. I'm getting WTVD and WRAL just fine here in Durham (both at 95%) with a roof mounted antenna. If the signal is bouncing around, it might be multipath reflection (which can happen with indoor or attic mounts), but if you've been getting the signal fine I doubt multipath would just start happening.


----------



## Kevad

Hmm...yeah, that's strange. I just assumed something was going on with the transmitter, since nothing really changed on my end, and I'm getting all of the other stations without any issues. Guess I'll have to mess around with my antenna when I get home since the signal is at 0%-15% now. (My antenna is mounted in the attic, but WRAL has been stable at 90%-100% for the past 6 months or so)


----------



## psockett

Actually, as fall hits and the leaves fall off the trees multi-path can change greatly. Try adjusting your antenna, you'd be suprised at how much things can change. But yes, WRAL is at full power and has been all along.


Pete


----------



## Kevad

That's a very good point Pete....without doing anything yesterday, the signal I got for WRAL jumped back up to a solid 50%-60%, so that's definitely good enough for no breakups and a smooth picture.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *and
> 
> 
> Thought I'd respond to these both together. I'm getting WTVD and WRAL just fine here in Durham (both at 95%) with a roof mounted antenna. If the signal is bouncing around, it might be multipath reflection (which can happen with indoor or attic mounts), but if you've been getting the signal fine I doubt multipath would just start happening.*



Aren't the antennas for all of these stations in the same area? I still can't tune in WTVD and it's driving me crazy. WRAL, WRAZ and WNCN all come in fine with the occasional blip.


----------



## pkscout

Yes, I'm pretty sure they're all on the same tower. I wish I had some helpful hint to help with the issue you're having with WTVD.


----------



## Scooper

No they are NOT all on the same tower. However, they ARE all within .5-1 mile radius from each other. The WRAL tower has WRAL/WRAZ Analog/Digital, WRDC /WLFL digital. WTVD analog/digital have their own tower, as does WNCN analog/digital. I'm not quite sure where WRDC analog is (it's close to or ON the WRAL tower) and the WLFL analog tower is significantly to the west of the others (not as far away as WUNC analog/digital - which are close to Chapel Hill). The Pax stations are off in their own locations as well - 47 analog/15 digital is between Louisburg/ Rocky Mount. and the 62 is close to Fayetteville. All this is publicly available information if you know where and how to look and how to plot it on a chart/map.


----------



## Trip in VA

Hey all:


I've been working on a new website about television. Some of you may recall 100000watts before it went subscription? That's basically what I'm doing, except I'm getting detailed about HD in this site.

www.rabbitears.info 


I just completed Raleigh, the third market I've done, after Greensboro and Roanoke. I'd like to ask that if you see any mistakes, please let me know.


Thanks!


- Trip


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *No they are NOT all on the same tower. However, they ARE all within .5-1 mile radius from each other. The WRAL tower has WRAL/WRAZ Analog/Digital, WRDC /WLFL digital. WTVD analog/digital have their own tower, as does WNCN analog/digital. I'm not quite sure where WRDC analog is (it's close to or ON the WRAL tower) and the WLFL analog tower is significantly to the west of the others (not as far away as WUNC analog/digital - which are close to Chapel Hill). The Pax stations are off in their own locations as well - 47 analog/15 digital is between Louisburg/ Rocky Mount. and the 62 is close to Fayetteville. All this is publicly available information if you know where and how to look and how to plot it on a chart/map.*



LOL, well I moved my antenna all over the place and got WTVD back while keeping WRAL and WRAZ. Unfortunately now I've lost WNCN. Luckily I have NBCE on DirecTV so it doesn't matter. WNCN always seems to be problematic anyway. So I consider that a victory until the leaves come back I guess


----------



## ncsu4life

aldamon what kind of antenna do you have in your attic? I'm thinking of putting one there as the one i have on top of my tv take too much tuning for certain channels.


----------



## psockett

WRAL, WRAZ, WNCN, WLFL, WRDC - All on the Same tower in Auburn


WTVD on their own tower about 1 mile from those listed above


PBS is in Chapel Hill.


Please note that these are the locations for the DT's only, the analogs are different in some cases.


Pete


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ncsu4life_
> *aldamon what kind of antenna do you have in your attic? I'm thinking of putting one there as the one i have on top of my tv take too much tuning for certain channels.*



I don't have an antenna in my attic. I have a $40 Radio Shack 15-1880 in my living room. Everything was coming in fine until a few days ago. I haven't given up on WNCN but NBCE fills in nicely for prime time.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Has anyone else seen NBC Weather Plus on 17.2? So far, it looks like pretty standard fare for a weather channel, not as locally focused as WRAL Weather Center channel on 50.3. My understanding is that it will enventually evolve into a split national/local focus. Also, I thought it was not supposed to debut until next week. Wonder if we are getting a sneak preview right now. Currently WNCN is overlaying the audio from 17.1 over any audio that NBC Weather Plus carries; it must have it's own audio, it has it's own commercials. LOL. Anyway, looks like a viable alternative to The Weather Channel.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Removed as of 12:35; must have been testing it out.


----------



## jamieh1

has anyone heard anything about when directv and UPN48 will fix the signal problems with the UPN48 directv feed???


----------



## jmarkley

Did anybody else notice that UPN 28 digital wasn't broadcasting last night? I was trying to 'tape' (PVR) veronica mars, and discovered that i wasn't getting a signal. I could switch over to analog and get it just fine.....


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamielee_
> *has anyone heard anything about when directv and UPN48 will fix the signal problems with the UPN48 directv feed???*



I didn't even realize there was a problem. Of course the only thing on UPN we watch (record actually) is Enterprise, so as long as everything is working between 5pm and 6pm and Sundays I'd never even notice.


----------



## riga

Can someone list the digital stations in the RDU market that are at full power? I am setting up my mother-in-law with a digital receiver. She lives on a hill north of Martinsville, VA. So far she gets all of ROA exc. FOX, all of GSO except FOX, and WUNC 4 from CH. Thanks...


----------



## jamieh1

Heres the RDU stations I get in Washington NC 90+ miles east of Raleigh.


5.1 5.2 WRAL DT

11.1 11.2 11.3 WTVD DT

17.1 17.2 WNCN DT

22.1 WB22DT

28.1 upn28

30.1 shop at home

47.1-4 pax

50.1 -3 wraz dt


----------



## sooke

I still have occasional audio dropouts as well as picture stutter on HD channels. Particullarly with HD+DD5.1 channels. Last night American Chopper on DSC-HD was almost unwatchable.


My questions are:


1) Does anyone have an HD-DVR from TWC who does NOT experience audio dropouts or picture stutter or other strange viewing glitches? (Do we all have this problem?)


2) Has anyone with an HD-DVR from TWC who HAS experienced these issues found a fix?


I know when they first came out some on this forum were trying to get TWC to boost there signal and stuff. Any success? I'm skeptical since I never had any signal strength problems with the SA3100HD or the SA3250HD.


I'm beginning to think the box is just a poor design, rushed out. I'm unwilling to give up the DVR function however. I'm just trying to find a fix.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I still have occasional audio dropouts as well as picture stutter on HD channels. Particullarly with HD+DD5.1 channels. Last night American Chopper on DSC-HD was almost unwatchable.
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) Does anyone have an HD-DVR from TWC who does NOT experience audio dropouts or picture stutter or other strange viewing glitches? (Do we all have this problem?)
> 
> 
> 2) Has anyone with an HD-DVR from TWC who HAS experienced these issues found a fix?
> 
> *



Sooke,


I still experience intermittent problems with the HD-DVR. This last Tues & Wed were particularly bad (11/9-10). All HD channels seemed to be having problems. For the last 6 weeks or so, I'd had nothing but perfect recording/playback. So I don't think the box is the only source of the problem. I should also mention that the problems of the last couple of nights occurred on my 3250HD also. When the HD-DVR gets a good signal, it seems to work fine which is why I'm not going to switch boxes unless a new model becomes available.

Regards,


----------



## stook2001




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *What the heck is going on with WTVD's over the air signal? WNCN, WRAL and WRAZ are coming in fine but WTVD refuses to come in for more than a few seconds.*



I'm having the same problem with 11.1 for the past few weeks. Anyone figure out what's going on with it? All my other stations are still excellent. I'm using a Rooftop antennae.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *Sooke,
> 
> 
> I still experience intermittent problems with the HD-DVR. This last Tues & Wed were particularly bad (11/9-10). All HD channels seemed to be having problems. For the last 6 weeks or so, I'd had nothing but perfect recording/playback. So I don't think the box is the only source of the problem. I should also mention that the problems of the last couple of nights occurred on my 3250HD also. When the HD-DVR gets a good signal, it seems to work fine which is why I'm not going to switch boxes unless a new model becomes available.
> 
> Regards,*



It's not a "fix" but there is definitely a correlation between how much you ask the HD-DVR to do and the pixelation/dropouts. For instance:


1) Recording two HD shows and watching a recorded program - massive dropouts


2) Recording one HD show and watching a separate recorded program - some dropouts


3) Recording on HD show and not watching TV - none or very few pixelation


Time shifting is also bad news. For instance, if I start watching an HD program as it is recording (say 30 minutes into the program I begin at the start of the program), when I reach the 30 minute mark, I will start to see dropouts and pixelation.


My experience seems to be that the hardware just doesn't have the processing power / cache / bandwith to deal with the loads.


----------



## TetsujinWave

Stupid question from a member hanging out mostly on thr RPTV forum:


As my trusty Toshiba 36A60 tube has begun to fail , I went to Best Buy to size up the rear-projection HDTV's. After talking a bit with the salesman, he mentioned that a Time-Warner rep told him that they were not going to be activating the DVI port on their cable STB's. I thought this was odd, because I'd read that people here were using DVI output to their HDTV monitors, so...


Is he full of you-know-what and trying to sell me on satellite, or is there any truth to what he's saying?


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TetsujinWave_
> *
> 
> Is he full of you-know-what and trying to sell me on satellite, or is there any truth to what he's saying?*



Some truth in it...


It is possible to get an HD STB from TWC with DVI output activated, but you have to specifically ask for it. I asked for it and they still brought me one without a DVI output. I had to take it into the office and get a replacement that did have DVI.


Although all of the HD-DVR STBs have a DVI output on the box, DVI is disabled in the firmware. Someday, they may enable it but considering all the problems these boxes have, I seriously doubt we'll see DVI on this first generation of HD-DVRs.


Hope that helps.


Jarrett


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TetsujinWave_
> *Stupid question from a member hanging out mostly on thr RPTV forum:
> 
> 
> As my trusty Toshiba 36A60 tube has begun to fail , I went to Best Buy to size up the rear-projection HDTV's. After talking a bit with the salesman, he mentioned that a Time-Warner rep told him that they were not going to be activating the DVI port on their cable STB's. I thought this was odd, because I'd read that people here were using DVI output to their HDTV monitors, so...
> 
> 
> Is he full of you-know-what and trying to sell me on satellite, or is there any truth to what he's saying?*



Don't get me started on Best Buy sales-people. Chances are he wasn't trying to sell you on satellite or anything else - he just didn't know any better.


But that's the main problem over there - they just don't know any better and they try to come off like they are giving you expert advice.


If you want DVI from TWC, it's certainly available. Ask for the Pace box. Beware, however, that TWC is encrypting the signal via DVI with HDCP. So, make sure that your display has an HDCP-compatible DVI input.


And don't bother to ask the guys at Best Buy if a display is HDCP compatible - I just went through this whole thing with a client of mine a few weeks ago. I ended up having to go to Best Buy with him, explain HDCP to the salesperson and have him exchange his TV.


Sorry for the rant. Hope it helps.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Don't get me started on Best Buy sales-people. Chances are he wasn't trying to sell you on satellite or anything else - he just didn't know any better.
> *



I remember one time I was in Best Buy and mentioned to the sales person I was going to look around at a few other places. The salesman tried to convince me it was better to shop at Best Buy because their salesmen weren't commissioned and wouldn't try to "up sell" you like some of their competitors (I think he was referring to Circuit City, at the time).


My reaction... "So, that explains why your sales/customer service is such crap! You've got nothing invested in whether or not I make a purchase or just stare dumbly at the bank of televisions."


Jarrett


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TetsujinWave_
> *I thought this was odd, because I'd read that people here were using DVI output to their HDTV monitors, so...
> *



Tetsujin,


DVI is also available on their SA3250HD box (in addition to the Pace). I used it for a week and had no problems. Don't know which box is better though.


Sooke


----------



## TetsujinWave

I appreciate the responses--I know exactly what you're talking about. When I got to the HDTV area, we was explaining that the pedestal Samsung DLP had the "HD3" chip in it, which gave the best picture. When I corrected him (it has the HD2+ chip), he still didn't believe me until I explained exactly how each chip worked and the pluses and minuses of each.


No DVI on the recorder might be a deal breaker--not sure.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by TetsujinWave_
> *No DVI on the recorder might be a deal breaker--not sure.*



As you noted before, if DVI is going to be a requirement for a DVR, I think your only option right now will be the HDTiVo from DirectTV (or does the Dish 921 have it as well?). I love my HDTiVo, but there have been a number of folks on the TiVo Community board that have gone through multiple units trying to get one one which the HDMI port actually works (the unit comes with an HDMI to DVI converter). Of course, there are lots of folks for whom it has been working perfectly with HDMI as well.


You might also want to consider the new Sony CableCard HD DVR's, which are either out or coming out soon. I found some info by googling for "DHG-HDD250" One of the drawbacks to this unit is that it can only record one thing at a time.


----------



## Eidolon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I still have occasional audio dropouts as well as picture stutter on HD channels. Particullarly with HD+DD5.1 channels. Last night American Chopper on DSC-HD was almost unwatchable.
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) Does anyone have an HD-DVR from TWC who does NOT experience audio dropouts or picture stutter or other strange viewing glitches? (Do we all have this problem?)
> 
> 
> 2) Has anyone with an HD-DVR from TWC who HAS experienced these issues found a fix?
> 
> 
> I know when they first came out some on this forum were trying to get TWC to boost there signal and stuff. Any success? I'm skeptical since I never had any signal strength problems with the SA3100HD or the SA3250HD.
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think the box is just a poor design, rushed out. I'm unwilling to give up the DVR function however. I'm just trying to find a fix.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Sooke,


Im having the same sorts of problems you describe. The problems come and go though, so it is hard to diagnose what is causing them. One day there will be no issues and the next day the TV is truly unwatchable (stutters and drop outs literally every 10 seconds). I keep hoping that there will be some magical firmware upgrade that fixes the problems, but if it keeps up too long I will happily go back to my SD Tivo (which never had any problems) and give TimeWarner back the HD DVR--which has been unreliable and a source of frustration from day one.


Im extremely interested to hear whether there is anyone out there who IS NOT having problems with the HD DVR.


----------



## cbordman

New HDTV!! in north raleigh.. I picked up the cheapest Jenson antenna at Best Buy to try out. It's picking up FOX beautifully with no dropouts. WRAL is also pretty good. I can't get NBC17 at all, and ABC 11 has lots of dropouts. Is this a typical reception with an antenna? What good antennas are you all using? Is it possible to set up the antenna and not have to tweak it differently for each channel?


I know the answers are probably somewhere in this 1000+ msg thread. I'll see if i can find them..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *New HDTV!! in north raleigh.. I picked up the cheapest Jenson antenna at Best Buy to try out. It's picking up FOX beautifully with no dropouts. WRAL is also pretty good. I can't get NBC17 at all, and ABC 11 has lots of dropouts. Is this a typical reception with an antenna? What good antennas are you all using? Is it possible to set up the antenna and not have to tweak it differently for each channel?
> *



I'm not familiar with the Jenson antenna. Is that an indoor one? You'll almost always get better reception with an outdoor antenna, and since these things work "line of sight" the higher the better (i.e. roof mount). However, folks are having success with indoor antennas as well. I had a Silver Sensor for awhile (before I put up a roof mount) and I'd say my experience was about the same. WRAL was great, FOX and ABC were pretty good, and NBC depended on the weather. With the roof mount their all great now. All the stations we get in this area (except WUNC-DT) are clustered in the same area (a couple are even on the same tower), so you shouldn't need to tweak the antenna much if at all, unless you are particularly far from the towers or the antenna is very sensitive to direction.


----------



## cbordman

This is an indoor antenna. I tweaked it a little last night, and now everything is coming in pretty good, except for nbc. I'll look for an outdoor antenna this week.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *This is an indoor antenna. I tweaked it a little last night, and now everything is coming in pretty good, except for nbc. I'll look for an outdoor antenna this week.*



If you're interested in an outdoor antenna, I can help.


I run a home theater company - Carolina Home Theater - and I've installed a few antennas for other folks in this forum.


Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## billand20




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Eidolon_
> *Sooke,
> 
> 
> Im having the same sorts of problems you describe. The problems come and go though, so it is hard to diagnose what is causing them. One day there will be no issues and the next day the TV is truly unwatchable (stutters and drop outs literally every 10 seconds). I keep hoping that there will be some magical firmware upgrade that fixes the problems, but if it keeps up too long I will happily go back to my SD Tivo (which never had any problems) and give TimeWarner back the HD DVR--which has been unreliable and a source of frustration from day one.
> 
> 
> Im extremely interested to hear whether there is anyone out there who IS NOT having problems with the HD DVR.*



Same here. Have HD-DVR and some programs are unwatchable. Also, I only have to record one night of shows a week for my wife, Thursdays NBC, and 3 weeks in a row JOEY did not record, it says it was recorded but as soon as you press play either nothing is there, or the box resets. I guess it is so bad that you can't even record it. Oh well.


----------



## edvedd

Re: HD DVR


I haven't had any issues with the HD DVR itself. It seems that NBC has been having difficulties recently w/ their HD signal. Joey has had some issues - lots of pixelating. But I'm chalking that up to NBC who's had some problems in the past.


All of the stuff I record plays back perfectly. I have not experienced the audio dropouts as much as some folks note on this board. It happens but not enough that it's a problem.


All and all - I've very satisfied w/ my HD DVR. In my opinion, the wait was well worth it - plus the addition of ESPN HD to the HD package is great. Can't wait for the upcoming bball season.


----------



## sooke

OK, this has nothing to do with HDTV per se. Sorry for that. But it does have to do with our cable company.


Two months ago I started paying my TWC bill using BB&T's online bill payment service. It seems to take TWC 27 days from when the bank sends the check to when TWC processes it. As a result I'm now past due with a late fee. My last payment (which the bank says was sent Nov 1) has not been "processed" yet by TWC. So I expect it will be late too.


Every other bill I pay online has no problems, just TWC.


My questions:


Does anyone reading this forum pay your TWC bill with BB&T online bill pay service?

Does it work for you?

Had any troubles?


I don't care about one late fee. I just want the process to work.


Thanks, and sorry again it is not HDTV related.


Sooke


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *Re: HD DVR
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the HD DVR itself. It seems that NBC has been having difficulties recently w/ their HD signal. Joey has had some issues - lots of pixelating. But I'm chalking that up to NBC who's had some problems in the past.*



I think the issue is actually with TWC. My NBC feed via OTA has been working just fine - no pixelation on the Joey episodes that I've HDTivoed.


When I had TWC (over a year ago), I had major issues with NBC - especially late night, as the channel would just be a blank screen. I saw this same problem when I went to a friend's house the other day.


----------



## Lee L

I did have one night of glitches on my OTA recorded Joey but mostly they have been OK.


Also, I must admit that the show is a little more funny that I thought it would be.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I'm not familiar with the Jenson antenna. Is that an indoor one? You'll almost always get better reception with an outdoor antenna, and since these things work "line of sight" the higher the better (i.e. roof mount). However, folks are having success with indoor antennas as well. I had a Silver Sensor for awhile (before I put up a roof mount) and I'd say my experience was about the same. WRAL was great, FOX and ABC were pretty good, and NBC depended on the weather. With the roof mount their all great now. All the stations we get in this area (except WUNC-DT) are clustered in the same area (a couple are even on the same tower), so you shouldn't need to tweak the antenna much if at all, unless you are particularly far from the towers or the antenna is very sensitive to direction.*



What kind of outdoor antenna are you using? I'm rather impressed with the $25 jensen. It works great at night, but seems to be spotty in the morning. I'd like to get something that is always reliable.


Do the outdoor antennas outperform the indoor amplified ones? The (knowledgable?) folks at Best Buy were using this one http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...d=TYRB8ZH903IX to show football on sunday afternoon and i never saw it go out. And that was in the middle of the Best Buy store.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *What kind of outdoor antenna are you using? I'm rather impressed with the $25 jensen. It works great at night, but seems to be spotty in the morning. I'd like get something that is always reliable.
> 
> 
> Do the outdoor antennas outperform the indoor amplified ones? The (knowledgable?) folks at Best Buy were using this one http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...d=TYRB8ZH903IX to show football on sunday afternoon and i never saw it go out. And that was in the middle of the Best Buy store.*



Outdoor antennas will ALWAYS outperform indoor ones, provided they're properly mounted and wired.


I've had almost zero reception issues with my antenna since I roof-mounted it over a year ago. That's in snow, thunderstorms, hurricane remnants. My satellite dish will lose reception well before my antenna does.


Keep in mind that just because the game you saw at Best Buy didn't go out, it doesn't mean that the other channels were coming in or that the game still would have some in under different conditions (weather, your house location, etc).


As always, I'll be glad to offer my services if you're interested in an outdoor antenna. Just send me a PM. I've installed antennas for a few other folks in this forum.


----------



## cbordman

I'm pretty much a do-it-yourselfer. What kind of externals do you sell and how much are they? Are they unobtrusive?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *What kind of outdoor antenna are you using? I'm rather impressed with the $25 jensen. It works great at night, but seems to be spotty in the morning. I'd like to get something that is always reliable.*



As was already mentioned. Outdoor is always better. All the metal, wood, shingles, etc. of your house cause reception issues. It's just a matter of degree. I have a Channel Master two bay antenna that works great on my roof. It was about $25 as well, but I spent the better part of a day getting it mounted and getting the wiring run. I learned more about grounding codes than I ever really want to know, and because of the way I had to run the grounding wire from the roof, I even had the privilege of driving an 8 foot rod of copper into the ground as well (I actually drove a total of 12 feet of rod, as the first try I hit a rock 4 feet down).


What's all this leading to? If you are getting good indoor reception (at 85% to 90% in good weather you should be OK in all but the worst storms), then I'd probably just keep it. If you're not really handy and fearless when it comes to heights, have someone put up a roof antenna. Just be aware that the expertise for the install will probably cost you three to five times what the actual antenna costs. But if I had to do it again, I might just pay someone to do it. I'm not saying the view from my roof wasn't nice, but after the 6th trip up there to test something, I was tired of it.


----------



## cbordman

I would definatley do it myself. I already have several runs of coax running to the outside which i could use for the antenna. I've seen people talk about signal being 80% or 90% but i've never seen a signal rating anywhere on my equipment.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I would definatley do it myself. I already have several runs of coax running to the outside which i could use for the antenna. I've seen people talk about signal being 80% or 90% but i've never seen a signal rating anywhere on my equipment.*



It's usually in a test menu somewhere. Look for something about signal strength or signal meter in your manual (you know, that paper thing that came in the box with the receiver).


----------



## doug0723




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *OK, this has nothing to do with HDTV per se. Sorry for that. But it does have to do with our cable company.
> 
> 
> Two months ago I started paying my TWC bill using BB&T's online bill payment service. It seems to take TWC 27 days from when the bank sends the check to when TWC processes it. As a result I'm now past due with a late fee. My last payment (which the bank says was sent Nov 1) has not been "processed" yet by TWC. So I expect it will be late too.
> 
> 
> Every other bill I pay online has no problems, just TWC.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> Does anyone reading this forum pay your TWC bill with BB&T online bill pay service?
> 
> Does it work for you?
> 
> Had any troubles?
> 
> 
> I don't care about one late fee. I just want the process to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks, and sorry again it is not HDTV related.
> 
> 
> Sooke*



If the system works like ours (SECU), its probably because TWC is confused by what BB&T is sending them. When one of our members makes a payment, we basically just print out a check made out to TWC with the account number and put it in an envelope. Since it doesn't include that precious slip that you would normally include when making your payment manually, TWC gets confused as your bill differs from all the others they receive. Hopefully, BB&T is like SECU where they are working to automate payments between more companies and members/ customers where the financial institution serves as the middle man.


I would suggest paying Time Warner directly. They automatically charge my credit card every month, which I set up at their website.


-Doug


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by doug0723_
> *
> 
> I would suggest paying Time Warner directly. They automatically charge my credit card every month, which I set up at their website.
> 
> 
> -Doug*



Thanks Doug. I like the automatic charge idea. Even less effort than paying online.


Sooke


----------



## vtspyder




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by doug0723_
> *If the system works like ours (SECU), its probably because TWC is confused by what BB&T is sending them. When one of our members makes a payment, we basically just print out a check made out to TWC with the account number and put it in an envelope. Since it doesn't include that precious slip that you would normally include when making your payment manually, TWC gets confused as your bill differs from all the others they receive. Hopefully, BB&T is like SECU where they are working to automate payments between more companies and members/ customers where the financial institution serves as the middle man.
> 
> 
> I would suggest paying Time Warner directly. They automatically charge my credit card every month, which I set up at their website.
> 
> 
> -Doug*



I also have had problems paying TWC from my Centura online banking.

Same exact issue. Would pay bill and credit wouldn't show up for two months.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I'm pretty much a do-it-yourselfer. What kind of externals do you sell and how much are they? Are they unobtrusive?*



I sent you a PM ...


----------



## Daryl L

Did anybody hear the DD5.1 feed on WNCN-DT on LAX lastsnight? Now not only do we get dialog bleeding over into the surrounds (gotta be a local issue) but now there's an echo (think the echo is national because they turned the HD dd5.1 signal off).


----------



## cbordman

I noticed on LOST last night, that the last act was not in widescreen. Did anyone else see that?


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I noticed on LOST last night, that the last act was not in widescreen. Did anyone else see that?*



Yep, I noticed the last 5 mins or so were not in widescreen. Same thing happened in ER a few weeks ago, I believe.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Did anybody hear the DD5.1 feed on WNCN-DT on LAX lastsnight? Now not only do we get dialog bleeding over into the surrounds (gotta be a local issue) but now there's an echo (think the echo is national because they turned the HD dd5.1 signal off).*



I think the dialog echo is local too, as I switched to recording West Wing from the NBC-HD feed on DTV and it sounds much better.


I don't watch LAX, so I don't know about that. Daryl, if you'd like to list a few of the shows you watch on West Wing, I'll record that stuff so we can compare notes on OTA NBC versus the national feed from DTV. At least then we'll have some data points with which to pressure WNCN.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I think the dialog echo is local too, as I switched to recording West Wing from the NBC-HD feed on DTV and it sounds much better.
> 
> 
> I don't watch LAX, so I don't know about that. Daryl, if you'd like to list a few of the shows you watch on West Wing, I'll record that stuff so we can compare notes on OTA NBC versus the national feed from DTV. At least then we'll have some data points with which to pressure WNCN.*



It was also there on Leno last night (OTA). Hopefully, it will go away.


----------



## cbordman

Does UPN, or the WB broadcast a digital signal? I'm not picking them up.. Nor am i picking up PBS.. in north raleigh.


Is this listing of channels on AntennaWeb.org accurate?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *Does UPN, or the WB broadcast a digital signal? I'm not picking them up.. Nor am i picking up PBS.. in north raleigh.
> 
> 
> Is this listing of channels on AntennaWeb.org accurate?*



AntennaWeb is accurate provided you gave it accurate info (your address, zip code, and surrounding buildings).


As for the WB and UPN. Yes, they are both broadcasting digital. I get WB here but not UPN. UPN doesn't matter to me as they aren't broadcasting in HD (or even widecreen). I *think* WB is broadcasting in HD, but I don't watch anything on the WB, and when I just checked it was a Friends re-run, which obviously wasn't in HD (although the WB had inserted grey bars on both sides so the broadcast was 16:9 even though the content isn't).


----------



## Daryl L

Well, On WNCN-DT the Dialog bleeding into the surrounds on their DD5.1 feed has been their since WNCN-DT started passing the 5.1 feed. I even check primetime DD5.1 shows I don't watch and they all have the dialog bleeding into the surrounds. I mentioned it first hear and the WNCN17 engineer that posts here said he didn't hear a problem. At that time I was the only one who commented on it.

Here's my first comment.

Here's his reply.


The echo is something new I heard for the first time lastnight. You could hear every word and sound repeated a second or two after is was said.


I watch:

Joey

LAX

ER

Medical Investigations

Crossing Jordan

Las Vegas


----------



## edvedd

For all you Tarheel fans (and TWC HD folks) - The UNC vs Santa Clara game will be available on INHD.


Also, according to their website, they are opening up this game to all of their hd customers whether you have the hd package or not.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I noticed on LOST last night, that the last act was not in widescreen. Did anyone else see that?*



Yep, I saw the same thing. After the last commercial the show came back on with the 4x3 upconverted signal.


As for the WNCN-DT audio. Last night (thursday night) on Joey the echo was gone but the dialog bleeding is still pressent. I sure hope they fix it soon.


----------



## keefer37




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *
> 
> Scrubs*



Scrubs is HD this season? I need to start watching it live in HD then.


----------



## Daryl L

No Scrubs is not HD. I was just listing all the NBC shows I watch. I removed it to eliminate anymore confusion.


----------



## wjarrettc

My wife reported the echo on Law & Order: SVU. I also noticed that the entire episode of West Wing was not in HD. We too caught the strange non-HD last act of LOST...


Bad week for HD in the triangle


----------



## erinford

Yes very bad - the WB was also showing HD in 4X3 this week for some reason - only Fox doesn't seem to have been affected this week.


----------



## vb713

Is it possible to get the local Raleigh, HDTV channels on either Direct or Dish or even Voom?


----------



## Scooper

No.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vb713_
> *Is it possible to get the local Raleigh, HDTV channels on either Direct or Dish or even Voom?*



I know Voom is advertising an over-the-air antenna integrated with their dish. I suspect you can get the same from Dish & Direct.


Direct is saying they are going to have HD in 30-50 of the top markets by the end of 2005. Also, I believe Direct has a national feed for NBC and since RDU is an owned-and-operated NBC market, you can get the New York feed of NBC. Somebody correct me if I"ve got my facts wrong on this.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vb713_
> *Is it possible to get the local Raleigh, HDTV channels on either Direct or Dish or even Voom?*



No is the short answer. The longer answer is that you can get the national NBC feed in HD from DirecTV because our NBC affiliate is owned and operated by NBC. I've actually started recording my HD stuff from NBC from the national feed because the sound is right.


DirecTV has been talking about the bagillion (OK not that many) HD channels they are going to be adding in the next couple of years. The only way many of us can get the count that high is if you count HD locals for the "top" markets. If DirecTV decides to do the top 20 markets, RDU won't make it. But if they do the top 50, we will (we're listed as 29 in terms of market size).


Can you not get the HD locals with an OTA antenna at all? I can get everything except UPN in digital with a small roof antenna. Oh, and I can't get UNC-DT because I would have to either get a rotator or get a second antenna just for UNC-DT.


----------



## cbordman

I'm a DTV customer, but Time Warner has a good deal to lure you over. All the digital channels with a HIDEF cable box, + all HBO and Cinemax channels, for $49.99/month for 18 months. Includes the Local HD channels, HBO HD, TNT, and DiscoveryHD.


----------



## SoonerCaniac

Hi everyone,


I wanted to let everyone know of my success down here in Fuquay, as I spent a lot of time researching the feasibility of OTA reception where I live and maybe some of my details may help someone else at some point. I don't mind being specific if it helps someone else who may happen to come across my thread. My Sony KV-32HS420 was delivered today, so I've been busy.










I'm about .5 mile from downtown Fuquay. I'm surrounded by tall pines and the primary towers over near Clayton are to my NNE with the trees blocking the line of "sight". As most of the Raleigh people know, the towers are about 15 miles away in Fuquay and the UNC-TV tower is about 25 miles away in Chapel Hill.


I figured it would be silly to begin anywhere but with an indoor antenna. I immediately assumed the Silver Sensor (available at Sears for easy return, Amazon is cheapest) would be my best bet, but I picked up a Radio Shack (#15-1880) amplified indoor antenna to compare. I also picked up the USDTV Receiver from Wal-Mart as my test receiver.


My living room is a peculiar shape, with windows facing ESE only. Any signal from Clayton has to go through my master bedroom and bathroom to get to the living room. Nevertheless, I set up the SS and aiming in the direction of Clayton, I was stunned to noticed I got every channel available from Clayton with near full strength. I've watched three-four full hours (won't be the norm!) of TV so far (sampling from most of the channels) with no audio/video dropouts. The quality is stunning.


I decided to try to point the antenna toward Chapel Hill to try to get PBS. To my amazement, I got a good lock, not as strong as the Clayton channels, but still without suffering dropouts. (I got Univision too, not that I speak Spanish.) To experiment, now that the receiver stored all channels, I rotated the antenna to that it faced NNW or so, and after a couple tweaks of a degree or two, I was able to successfully capture all channels but UPN, which I believe is in Durham, but I never watch UPN, so that's a mere formality. I couldn't believe it. Oh yeah, and the killer was that this was all with the Silver Sensor on the FLOOR of a one-story home. In fact, the living room floor is recessed 8 inches from the floors of the rest of the house. If I raised it up a few feet or more, the strength of signal dropped off considerably.


The Radio Shack antenna was fairly poor, despite multiple settings, it couldn't maintain a signal and certainly couldn't capture both Chapel Hill and Clayton stations at the same time. I admit I only spent a half an hour with it, the Silver Sensor was 55-60% of the price and a huge success.


The USDTV receiver is efficient, channels change in about a second, the menu is fairly easy to navigate and without a DVI output or front display, among other things, it is definitely the bargain basement receiver but it gets the job done and would certainly be a budget buy. However, given the praise of the LG LST-4200A around here and elsewhere, for another 70 dollars or so, its a no-brainer (for me) to make that extra step for the LG, so the USDTV receiver is going back.


Anyway, the Sony is a excellent television (knock on wood) and my first few hours of HDTV have been incredible! I really can't get over the sound quality and I don't have a 5.1 system. Unfortunately, it's a little addicting, so my willpower will be tested. Oh yeah, the DVD quality with my JVC XV-N412S is very impressive, some of my TV on DVD is a little grainy (varies from DVD to DVD), but it is greatly reduced with some tweaking of the sharpness settings. I suppose I should grab an AVIA disc.


Off to watch Leno. . .(







) The moral of the story is that no matter how bad you may think your location seems, you've got to start with a Silver Sensor before doing anything more drastic. Amazing little antenna and I consider myself very fortunate.


Not sure if this tale will help anyone, but I shared it nonetheless. Sorry for the length.

Josh


----------



## jmarkley

Is ANYBODY able to get UPN anymore? (air chan 27.1 i think) I used to get them just fine, but now my sasem tuner doesn't even see a whisper of them. It's like they stopped broadcasting. I can still get all the other channels that I used to get, just not UPN. And I can get UPN on SD, so I konw they're trying to broadcast something. This is getting to be very weird.











Anyone have any info about UPN? ....


----------



## druze

Hi All,


I have a quick question about the video signal on TWC. I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is with my TV (Samsung HLN567W) or it is with the signal from TWC. Has anyone noticed some white static on the very first row of pixels? It only appears on HD channels when a standard definition (4:3) show is being shown. It is particularly bad on ABC. I never see it on a full HD show and very rarely on standard definition channels. It's almost as if the border of the TV (it does have the very thin bezel) in not covering up the overscan as it should.


Thanks,

Druze


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I'm a DTV customer, but Time Warner has a good deal to lure you over. All the digital channels with a HIDEF cable box, + all HBO and Cinemax channels, for $49.99/month for 18 months. Includes the Local HD channels, HBO HD, TNT, and DiscoveryHD.*



Thats $20/month cheaper than what Im paying them now...is this because you signed a contract? Where can I get more info on this deal, I dont see anything about it on their website.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Thats $20/month cheaper than what Im paying them now...is this because you signed a contract? Where can I get more info on this deal, I dont see anything about it on their website.*



It's probably a deal for new customers, or a deal for satellite customers. Remember, cable and satellite TV are all about growth. So they'll offer great deals to get you as a customer, but once they have you they won't care nearly as much.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by druze_
> *Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have a quick question about the video signal on TWC. I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is with my TV (Samsung HLN567W) or it is with the signal from TWC. Has anyone noticed some white static on the very first row of pixels? It only appears on HD channels when a standard definition (4:3) show is being shown. It is particularly bad on ABC. I never see it on a full HD show and very rarely on standard definition channels. It's almost as if the border of the TV (it does have the very thin bezel) in not covering up the overscan as it should.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Druze*



Hi Druze,


I have an HLN467 and get TWC. I've never seen the problem you describe. I can think of two possibilities:


1) Something may be wrong with your cable box. You could try to swap in a new one.


2) Not enough overscan (like you suggested). To check this, you can buy a DVD called Digital Video Essentials, or a DVD called AVIA, or just use the test patterns broadcast by HDNet on tuesdays (8 am - 8:10 am). It is possible that your TV image is not centered. These test patterns will reveal this. If your TV's image is not centered, you can enter the service menu and adjust it. I had to adjust mine when I first got it. If your not familiar with entering the service menu on your TV, let me know and I'll give you more details.


Good luck,


Sooke


----------



## ewtroan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by druze_
> *
> 
> I have a quick question about the video signal on TWC. I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is with my TV (Samsung HLN567W) or it is with the signal from TWC. Has anyone noticed some white static on the very first row of pixels? It only appears on HD channels when a standard definition (4:3) show is being shown. It is particularly bad on ABC. I never see it on a full HD show and very rarely on standard definition channels. It's almost as if the border of the TV (it does have the very thin bezel) in not covering up the overscan as it should.*



This is almost certainly not enough overscan. When I'm adjusting my projector's image around I can make this appear pretty easily by showing the extreme top of the frame.


Erik


----------



## sooke

So... Any good rumors out there on whether TWC will be adding more HD channels in the near future?


Sooke


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *So... Any good rumors out there on whether TWC will be adding more HD channels in the near future?
> 
> 
> Sooke*




I recently wrote them an email and asked about BravoHD+ which is being relaunched as UniversalHD on December 1st. I got an email back and instead of the standard form "thank you for your input we are constantly reviewing our programming, etc." I got a more direct response that said "we are currently in negotiations to add BravoHD+" to our lineup.


I thought at least that was a little encouraging. Also, I'm _guessing_ that the ESPN-HD deal included ESPN2-HD which goes live after the new year so maybe that's when we'll see something.


As an aside, to cure my insatiable desire for HD content, I just scheduled my install for Voom who has a $1 install special going through March 1st. I'll be keep in TWC for locals but dropping Dish which I had for ESPN-HD before TWC added it.


Jarrett


----------



## ENDContra

^ Another thread mentioned that TWC stated that ESPN2HD was in another set of negotiations...yeah that baffles me too.


----------



## doug0723




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by SoonerCaniac_
> 
> Not sure if this tale will help anyone, but I shared it nonetheless. Sorry for the length.
> 
> Josh [/b]



You saved me a trip to the roof, thanks!


doug


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Thats $20/month cheaper than what Im paying them now...is this because you signed a contract? Where can I get more info on this deal, I dont see anything about it on their website.*



I think this deal was only good for existing DirecTV customers.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *I think this deal was only good for existing DirecTV customers.*



Deal is good for ANY satellite customer that is converting. They asked me for a copy of my DISH bill when they did the install. The way I found out about it was to call sales and say, "I'm currently and DISH customer and I was thinking about switching but I have some questions." They immediately offered me the special rate.


----------



## phishbfm

Im interested in using the "split screen" PIP feature on my samsung DLP. Is the best method splitting cable out of the wall and putting one directly into the tv and one going through my cable box?? I'm worried about signal loss from this...the cable going into the house is already split a lot by time warner and we already have a couple amps hooked up.


I also thought about hooking an antenna up as the other input, but wouldn't this be pricey as I would have to get another reciever too?


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *Im interested in using the "split screen" PIP feature on my samsung DLP. Is the best method splitting cable out of the wall and putting one directly into the tv and one going through my cable box?? I'm worried about signal loss from this...the cable going into the house is already split a lot by time warner and we already have a couple amps hooked up.
> 
> 
> I also thought about hooking an antenna up as the other input, but wouldn't this be pricey as I would have to get another reciever too?*



I had TWC install two coaxial lines for me, one to the box and one to the TV. I think some of the boxes have a "Bypass" feature on it that allows the raw signal to be passed through too but I don't really understand how "bypass" works or if it's available on HD boxes or just SD.


----------



## sooke

Hi phishbfm,


I have a Samsung DLP and here's how I did it: Coax from wall to TV's Antenna A IN, coax from TV's Antenna A OUT to cable box. Your TV has a built in splitter. As for signal loss, I've had no problems.


I've heard of the "bypass" feature on some cable boxes too, but never investigated it. Seems like it would just be a splitter in the cable box.


You could hook an antenna to TV's Antenna A or B input to get standard TV broadcasts without needing a receiver (Samsung DLPs have 2 built in NTSC tuners). But why not just use Cable instead of an antenna, that way you get a lot more channels for your PiP (2-99).


You would need an external receiver only if you wanted Over-The-Air HD broadcasts. But in that case you would be connecting the HD receiver to your TV through either a Component, DVI, or HDMI input, not Antenna.


The PiP feature on these Samsungs only uses a standard def input (antenna, composite, or S-video).


I assume at some point Samsung will start selling DLPs with built in HD tuners (ATSC/QAM tuners). But I don't think they are out yet. If you have one, please let me know.


Hope that wasn't too much information all at once,


Sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *Im interested in using the "split screen" PIP feature on my samsung DLP. Is the best method splitting cable out of the wall and putting one directly into the tv and one going through my cable box?? I'm worried about signal loss from this...the cable going into the house is already split a lot by time warner and we already have a couple amps hooked up.
> 
> 
> I also thought about hooking an antenna up as the other input, but wouldn't this be pricey as I would have to get another reciever too?*


----------



## phishbfm

awesome...im looking forward to getting home and trying this...i didnt even think about using the tv as a splitter.


----------



## cbordman

Question for anyone that has the Time Warner HD DVR:


Is there a way to remove channels from the on screen guide? Channels i don't receive, channels i don't want to see, etc.. ?


----------



## cbordman

The HD DVR has PIP builtin, so you only need the 1 cable run to the box and it can handle PIP.


This works out better for me because i run my audio thru a receiver. If i use the TV's pip, then i have to use the TV speaker for one screen, and the stereo for the other. Or i can output the TV audio to the receiver, but then i would have to switch audio inputs on the receiver.


----------



## drewwho

Tonight I sat down to watch Law and Order, and the top half of the HD picture was missing! Its even missing on the commercials. This is both OTA and with Time Warner cable (integrated LG tuner, no TWC box).


Is the NBC17 screwing up the HD feed in a creative way, or is it yet another strange quirk of my LG tuner (Zenith C32V37)? NBC17 has looked OK in the past..


BTW, the local weather is back on 17.3. It looks very nice.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## easternncnewswat

Agreed, I'm stoked about Weather Plus being up and running even if it might just be in a test mode. Looks very nice! I've been waiting to see it since I caught a few glimpses a month or two ago. Can't wait to see the local cut in's, etc. that are coming. Nice product in my opinion.


----------



## James Welsh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewwho_
> 
> *Tonight I sat down to watch Law and Order, and the top half of the HD picture was missing! Its even missing on the commercials. This is both OTA and with Time Warner cable (integrated LG tuner, no TWC box).
> 
> 
> Is the NBC17 screwing up the HD feed in a creative way, or is it yet another strange quirk of my LG tuner (Zenith C32V37)? NBC17 has looked OK in the past..
> *


*


Probably related... my TWC DVR recorded The West Wing on Wednesday night. Sat down to watch it - the top half of the HD picture was missing.










I'm wondering when I'll finally be able to sit down and watch TWW without there being some sort of hiccup... a couple weeks ago the first twenty minutes were SD, then an entire episode went out in SD... but I have to admit, the show being broadcast minus half the picture has been the most creative problem I've seen yet.










- J*


----------



## James Welsh




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *Question for anyone that has the Time Warner HD DVR:
> 
> 
> Is there a way to remove channels from the on screen guide? Channels i don't receive, channels i don't want to see, etc.. ?*



Not that I know of, sorry.


- J


----------



## cbordman

I noticed the top half of NBC17 was missing last night. I have Time Warner.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drewwho_
> *Tonight I sat down to watch Law and Order, and the top half of the HD picture was missing! Its even missing on the commercials. This is both OTA and with Time Warner cable (integrated LG tuner, no TWC box).*



Whatever the issue is/was, it's *DEFINITELY* a local issue. I have an HDTiVo and record the NBC stuff from the national NBC HD feed. I just checked, and I got both the top and bottom halves of the screen.


----------



## drewwho

FWIW, they seem to have fixed it. At least in the last 20 minutes of Law and Order (it could have been earlier), the full picture was back. Thanks everybody for confirming that it wasn't just me.


Drew


----------



## jamieh1

Here in Washington NC the NBC17 HD was in half, so its a station issue, as I pull it in OTA.


----------



## jamieh1

Announcement due out today...


NBC will broadcast all of its 13 Nextel cup and 5 Busch Series races in 1080i HD and 5.1 surround sound. Starting July 2 2004 .


----------



## phishbfm




> Quote:
> I have a Samsung DLP and here's how I did it: Coax from wall to TV's Antenna A IN, coax from TV's Antenna A OUT to cable box. Your TV has a built in splitter. As for signal loss, I've had no problems.



I tried this last night...


Cable from the wall into ANT A, and then ANT A OUT to cable box. The cable box wasn't getting a signal. I figure this is because of the split and now there's not enough juice to push through??


Another thing, on anyone's Samsung DLP, on the ANT OUT, is there a gray plastic piece around half of it that makes it hard to put the cable on?? That is the only input/output that has that piece...I wonder if my ANT OUT is disabled.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *I tried this last night...
> 
> 
> Cable from the wall into ANT A, and then ANT A OUT to cable box. The cable box wasn't getting a signal. I figure this is because of the split and now there's not enough juice to push through??
> 
> 
> Another thing, on anyone's Samsung DLP, on the ANT OUT, is there a gray plastic piece around half of it that makes it hard to put the cable on?? That is the only input/output that has that piece...I wonder if my ANT OUT is disabled.*



Bummer phishbfm. I don't remember any funny plastic piece on my ANT OUT. I have an HLN467. Bought it a year ago. I don't remember having to enable the ANT OUT, but maybe the newer ones are different.


Wish it had worked for you.


Sooke


----------



## phishbfm

yeah...i have the HLP...but the plastic piece isn't all the way around...but it definitely constricts. I don't know why they would disable the out. I guess I could try a normal split out of the wall...


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jamielee_
> *Announcement due out today...
> 
> 
> NBC will broadcast all of its 13 Nextel cup and 5 Busch Series races in 1080i HD and 5.1 surround sound. Starting July 2 2004 .*



nice. Does FOX broadcast the races in HD widescreen?


----------



## keefer37

A coworker here recently got an LCD HDTV. He got a little silver sensor knockoff (Terk) I believe. He's got basic cable through Time Warner and tried moving his antenna into the attic. He is wanting to diplex the antenna and cable signal, but says any time he diplexes, the cable signal seems to overpower the digital OTA signal. He says he can still get the analog OTA stuff when diplexed, but not the digital. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## wjarrettc

Did anybody have trouble with West Wing on NBC last night? I taped it on my HD-DVR over TWC. Upon replay, I had exactly 1 half of the picture (the lower half). The upper half of the screen was black.


Luckily I also taped it on my TiVo upstairs so I didn't miss the episode. I've seen this problem once before, also on NBC, during one of their horseraces (Belmont Stakes I believe) but it only lasted for a few minutes that time. This was the whole episode for me last night.


----------



## jamieh1

yes here in washington nc I get 17 ota hd and had 1/2 screen as well. On my nbc witn 7.1 no issues


----------



## sooke

For me, Wednesdays seem to be _the_ day when the HD-DVR will have the most trouble. Last night I recorded CSI NY and American Chopper (on at the same time). Both had sound drop outs and funny picture stutter and pixelation problems. I even stopped the recording of CSI, American Chopper was still messed up.


Just venting...


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by keefer37_
> *A coworker here recently got an LCD HDTV. He got a little silver sensor knockoff (Terk) I believe. He's got basic cable through Time Warner and tried moving his antenna into the attic. He is wanting to diplex the antenna and cable signal, but says any time he diplexes, the cable signal seems to overpower the digital OTA signal. He says he can still get the analog OTA stuff when diplexed, but not the digital. Any ideas or suggestions?*



No can do - the frequencies overlap. Your friend will haVE TO USE AN a/b switch between cable the the antenna. Better would be to use antenna on the TV and use cable through a VCR / cable box.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Yes folks, our Sat receiver messed up causing the half picture reported earlier. We switched to SD and re-booted it, then back to HD. Been fine since then.


Sidebar on why it is 16:9 sometimes, etc. Miami has been doing well putting the switches in. When we have trouble on the satellite feed, we manually switch to 4:3 to keep something on the air. We don't have a 16:9 "trouble slide" to go to. Otherwise, there would be nothing there as the problem is fixed, and who would sit there watching a slide anyway?


Our new HD encoder is on the air since Wednesday. We had a issue where older STB's locked up, but several software upgrades later fixed that. (at least on the older RCA dct-100 boxes we have around the station)


I have a report of the Samsung SIR T-150 boxes not seeing us after the above install. We're waiting for the reporting customer to report back if re-booting and re-searching the channels will take care of it. Give us a post or e-mail if you are experiencing loss of our DTV signals with brand and model of the STB with a problem.


Yes, Weather Plus is on the air as 17-3 and will appear on Time-Warner as 219 sometime next Monday. (12/6)


Yes, we are squeezing the life out of the bandwidth with 3 channels. 17-2 or TWC 218 looks pretty bad to me. There are some people that watch it on 4:3 sets, but we have no clue how many. Its' fate is being debated.


Finally, but not to be final, we have shut off the DD5.1 until we can get a handle on those pesky surround channel delays. We will attack that issue again later, but it is not worth making everyone mad in the preocess. And I'm a bit tired of my staff and I being called idiots by people that should know better.


Thanks for keeping us updated, and I will try my best to do the same for you.


----------



## CCH

I am noticing quite a bit more "stutter" watching WRAL HD on my TWC HD-DVR box compared to the other HD channels . . . anyone else?


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Thanks for the update. I hope you didn't take offence at my posts about the DD5.1 audio. I did my best to be polite and respectful in my post by not making any negative comments about WNCN or anybody there. Thanks for switching back to DD2.0 untill it's resolved. I did notice you had done so. I saw the weather channel on 17.3. It has a nice look to it. Actually Weather Plus is on TWC 219 now in diagnostic mode.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CCH_
> *I am noticing quite a bit more "stutter" watching WRAL HD on my TWC HD-DVR box compared to the other HD channels . . . anyone else?*



I noticed the sound was dropping out for about 1 second at a time during the Price is Right this morning.


----------



## scsiraid

Yup... Thats exactly my experience. Watching RALHD stuff that I have recorded i see stutters/breaks ups/pixilations. The rate of occurance varies all over. It can be as little as 5 seconds between events. Rarely more than 10 mins between events. RAL is much worse than the other HD source. Other sources do it too but much less frequently than CBS.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by CCH_
> *I am noticing quite a bit more "stutter" watching WRAL HD on my TWC HD-DVR box compared to the other HD channels . . . anyone else?*


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *Yup... Thats exactly my experience. Watching RALHD stuff that I have recorded i see stutters/breaks ups/pixilations. The rate of occurance varies all over. It can be as little as 5 seconds between events. Rarely more than 10 mins between events. RAL is much worse than the other HD source. Other sources do it too but much less frequently than CBS.*



Sorry to be a me-too'er, but in hopes that a WRAL engineer is watching this thread ....


Me too! Sometimes RALHD is acceptable, sometimes it isn't (like last night [Sunday 5Dec] during the 11:00 news).


----------



## wjarrettc

Me too!


I've been meaning to post this to the forum for a few weeks but WRAL is by far my worst offender when it comes to breakups/pixellation. I have almost completely stopped watching CSI because of this fact.


I was curious if this has something to do with relative bitrate being used by each of the networks for their HD channel. Is there any chance that WRAL is passing a higher bitrate signal than our other locals and the box just can't deal with the load? Does anybody have definitive figures on how the digital stream from WRAL is segmented?


Speaking of the HD-DVR having problems. Here's an interesting one. I was watching and simultaneously recording "Super Speedway" on INHD2 last night. The show was in Dolby 5.1 so I was listening through my home theater sound system and was getting audio dropouts every 2-5 seconds. It was mind numbingly frustrating.


I stopped the DVR from recording and went back to just watching the program live, through the DVR box. Once I made that change, I think I had 3 more dropouts in the remaining 50 minutes or so of the program. I'm starting to get very suspicious that they did not correctly specify their hardware requirements because everytime I have a problem, it seems to deal with the machine being overloaded to do the task I'm asking it to do.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ddi_
> *Sorry to be a me-too'er, but in hopes that a WRAL engineer is watching this thread ....
> 
> 
> Me too! Sometimes RALHD is acceptable, sometimes it isn't (like last night [Sunday 5Dec] during the 11:00 news).*



Well, as another data point, recording WRAL-DT programs OTA with an HD TiVo works fine. So it sounds like either a transmission issue for Time Warner or a problem that the TWC HD DVR can't handle recording of an actual HD program.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Well, as another data point, recording WRAL-DT programs OTA with an HD TiVo works fine. So it sounds like either a transmission issue for Time Warner or a problem that the TWC HD DVR can't handle recording of an actual HD program.*



This reflects my experience with WRAL OTA using the HDTivo as well.


----------



## cbordman

8000HD thru Time Warner has not caused me any problems with WRAL.


Perfect Storm was jumping all over the place on NBC17 last friday night. There would be a few horizontal lines of static about every 5 minutes.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Anybody have any idea what's going on with WB22. Something is horribly wrong with their sound!


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *8000HD thru Time Warner has not caused me any problems with WRAL.
> 
> 
> Perfect Storm was jumping all over the place on NBC17 last friday night. There would be a few horizontal lines of static about every 5 minutes.*



I didn't watch, and I got a real mad lady in Cary about Law & Order last night. I know it was raining, and I know the satellite fades when it rains, so I know there will be breakups during the rain. (picture freezes, blocks, etc)


Can you describe what Perfect Storm was doing or how the picture was jumping?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## cbordman

Hard to describe, I just kept seeing a thin horizontal line of static about every 5 minutes. Usually about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the screen. And then what would look like an out of place frame, just enough to cause a flicker.


----------



## gillcup

NBC17ENG,


Las Vegas had a lot of problems last night (both via TWC & OTA). The picture would often freeze up for a few seconds and there was some pixelization. It was worse in the 1st half hour.

Regards,


----------



## Daryl L

I saw the same thing as gillcup on Las Vegas lastnight. Watched on TWC and 8000HD DVR.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I'm pretty sure last night's Las Vegas was a rain fade issue. That's what keeps TWC in business! LOL!


----------



## easternncnewswat

Is anybody experiencing a problem with the sound from WLFL HD over the air. I am hearing nothing but garbled ticking. I've sent an e-mail to engineering but as yet the problem has not been corrected. Anybody else experiencing a similar problem? I'm afraid tomorrow night's Smallville is going to be a bust if this problem keeps up. It's happening during local and network programming.


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *Is anybody experiencing a problem with the sound from WLFL HD over the air. I am hearing nothing but garbled ticking. I've sent an e-mail to engineering but as yet the problem has not been corrected. Anybody else experiencing a similar problem? I'm afraid tomorrow night's Smallville is going to be a bust if this problem keeps up. It's happening during local and network programming.*




I'm getting the same thing here in cary with OTA. It's been this way for at least a day and is ongoing.....anybody know when they will fix it?


----------



## easternncnewswat

Thanx for letting me know I'm not the only one having this problem. I first noticed it early yesterday afternoon. Hope it is fixed soon!


----------



## robnalex

Raleigh OTA- What's going on? Today I had to rotate my antenna about 50 degrees away from my usual "sweet spot" to get a decent signal on 5-1, 11-1, 17-1 and can't get a solid signal from FOX 50-1 at all! I normally get all these signals solid as a rock. Anyone know what's going on?!


----------



## robnalex

Fox 50.1 signal is still fluctuating wildly here. Anyone have any information?


----------



## wjarrettc

Looks like I picked the wrong time to have my OTA antenna installed. Yesterday, we were seeing the same behavior you are describing. We could get decent locks on 11 and 17 but couldn't pull in 5 or 50! We finally got an acceptable signal from all four after changing antennae, thinking we had a defective product. But I wasn't very pleased with what I've seen so far, from a robustness standpoint.


Hopefully, this is not an issue with my equipment but a larger problem. Maybe I'll just wait a few days before messing with anything else.


FYI, I'm in Cary, towards the airport. The towers are at about 123-125 degrees from my location.


----------



## robnalex

As of 1:30 P.M. today I'm getting 5, 11, 17 and 22 just fine with my previous antenna "sweet spot". Go figure!? Fox 50-1 is still a mess. Anybody know how much weather affects OTA digital signals? The weather was kind of funky yesterday.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *As of 1:30 P.M. today I'm getting 5, 11, 17 and 22 just fine with my previous antenna "sweet spot". Go figure!? Fox 50-1 is still a mess. Anybody know how much weather affects OTA digital signals? The weather was kind of funky yesterday.*



The medium the signal travels though certainly has an impact on reception, whether it be "clear" air, water or electrical charge. Clouds can also, in theory, affect things by reflecting signals to some degree.


However, my experience has been that even in very heavy rains my OTA signal has been fine where I am, even at times when my satellite service has dropped out. I have an HDTiVo and haven't watched anything from the timeframe you're describing yet, except for last nights NCIS on WRAL which was fine for me.


----------



## robnalex

pksout-


Thanks for the report from Durham. I also have the HR10-250. My antenna is a roof mounted Channel Master 4221 with amp and rotator. Until yesterday I haven't had problems, especially with 5.1 and 11.1 which are usually rock solid. I had to adjust my antenna position to get NYPD Blue and had to cancel my scheduled recording of "House" on Fox. 17.1 has been flaky in the past but seems to have improved. I've had no problems with my recordings from Fox 50.1 until yesterday and their signal continues to be very unstable. Today all but Fox 50.1 are coming in strong & solid.


----------



## bjdupuis

Update on WRAL problems. I emailed Jimmy Goodman, the programming guy. Here's my email and his response:



> Quote:
> From: Brian Dupuis
> 
> Subject: WRAL HD and dropouts reported over TWC
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Didn't know if you guys were even aware, but WRAL's HD feed seems to have a lot of problems over TWC. My wife and I record a lot of CBS shows
> 
> on our HD-DVR -- all the CSIs, The Amazing Race, etc. -- and almost without fail they are horribly choppy. Pixelization, audio dropouts... sometimes it's enough to where we want to stop watching, coming multiple times every 3 or 4 seconds. Other times it's slightly better, other times it's perfect. Note that this isn't only when watching a recorded program, but also when watching live. Generally we don't experience this on any other TWC digital channel, high-def or not.
> 
> 
> The AVS Forum has reports from several local people that say the same thing. See this post and further in for details:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...22#post4754222
> 
> .
> 
> Any way your engineers could get with TWC engineers and see if a resolution can be found? It's unfortunate that such enjoyable programming is marred by technical problems like that!





> Quote:
> ... The guys are working on it...we appreciate you taking the time to let us know...we couldn't do it without folks like you letting us know what is going on in the field.
> 
> 
> Take care and please let me know if you see anymore problems.
> 
> 
> Jimmy



Hopefully we'll see some improvements.


----------



## scsiraid

Jimmy is a good guy. He helped me with a Tivo lineup problem a while back. Glad to hear that they are working on the issue. Its driving me nuts. Wasnt sure if it was the DVR or something else just that it was much more prevalent on CBS.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Did anyone here watch Will & Grace last night in HD? It was their first episode in HD, and one viewer has written in that the audio and video were out of sync. Can anyone here confirm this and tell me how far off it was, and was it the only show last night with this problem, or did everything on 17-1 (217) have the same problem last night?


----------



## cbordman

We watched NBC all night in HD thru time warner last night.. Never noticed a problem.


----------



## Daryl L

Sorry, I didn't watch Will & Grace but I did watched Joey and ER on TWC 217 and I didn't experience any A/V sync problems on them.


----------



## ddi

I watched Joey, Will & Grace, and ER on 217 via the Explorer 8000HD DVR (mostly live, although I didn't start watching ER until about 20 minutes after it started), and I only remember one or two glitches in the picture, and no audio problems to speak of (although I think there was one commercial where the audio may have been out of sync, but I wasn't really paying attention, and I don't even know during which show it was on).


----------



## marrkestef

I am a newbie jumping into the world of HDTV. I live near Fuquay-Varina and have purchased a Dell W4200HD Plasma that should be arriving in late January. I am researching what type of HD programming I want to receive.


I am leaning towards Direct-TV because my sons and I have been itching to get NFL Sunday Ticket for a long time. Direct TV has the Sunday Ticket contract wrapped up through 2010. I have been using TWC cable for quite a few years at my home so that is also an option. I will only need HD capability in one room, but receiving local HD channels is a must. So I have some questions:


1. DTV says that OTA local HD channels can be integrated into their receiver with a separate antenna. Does DTV provide this OTA antenna?


2. Any DTV HD users care to share their opinions on the DTV HD experience?


3. I am not a Do-It-Yourself'er. Anyone had any installation experiences or tips to share?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for the responses about last night. You guys keep watching, and I'll go on vacation next week. Keep helping and be excellent to each other!


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by marrkestef_
> *I am a newbie jumping into the world of HDTV. I live near Fuquay-Varina and have purchased a Dell W4200HD Plasma that should be arriving in late January. I am researching what type of HD programming I want to receive.
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards Direct-TV because my sons and I have been itching to get NFL Sunday Ticket for a long time. Direct TV has the Sunday Ticket contract wrapped up through 2010. I have been using TWC cable for quite a few years at my home so that is also an option. I will only need HD capability in one room, but receiving local HD channels is a must. So I have some questions:
> 
> 
> 1. DTV says that OTA local HD channels can be integrated into their receiver with a separate antenna. Does DTV provide this OTA antenna?
> 
> 
> 2. Any DTV HD users care to share their opinions on the DTV HD experience?
> 
> 
> 3. I am not a Do-It-Yourself'er. Anyone had any installation experiences or tips to share?*



Welcome aboard.


1. I think in some cases D* will provide you with an HDTV antenna. However, it has been my experience ( I run a local Home Theater company) that the antenna they provide can often be problematic. I've replaced several D* provided antennas.


2. I am also a D* subscriber - and I love it. I've subscribed to TWC, Voom, and D* - and while they all have their strengths and weaknesses, I've settled on D* because of the HDTivo. Sunday Ticket has also appealed to me, but I haven't subscribed yet - so I can't really comment on that.


3. If you'd like me to install an antenna for you - send me a PM. I'll be glad to do it. I've installed antennas for several other forum members.


Hope that helps.


----------



## drewwho

I don't watch Will and Grace, but everything I watch on NBC17 in HD (Law & Order, Law & Order SVU, Medical Investagations) has an audio sync problem. Its very marginal; just enough to be mildly annoying. The audio is so close that you know there is a problem, but its hard to say if the audio is ahead or behind. This audio sync problem does not happen for me on other channels, just NBC17. It does not happen on analog. The SD feed is so pixelized that i can't stand watching it, so I can't say if it happens there. I don't get other NBC HD feeds, so I can't tell if its a local or network problem.


My television is a Zenith c32v37 with integrated OTA and QAM tuners. The problem appears both over the air and on cable. I just use the integrated speakers on the TV. Its a very basic setup.


BTW, I'm not the one who complained, but I'm glad somebody did..

I hope this helps!


Drew


----------



## JasonCDavis

Does anyone know if TWC will carry UPN 28 HD? We have a good number of HD channels, but UPN is noticeably missing.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bjdupuis_
> *Update on WRAL problems. I emailed Jimmy Goodman, the programming guy.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some improvements.*



WRAL on Thursday was MUCH better than we are used to. I have no idea if they have actually done anything to fix the problem or if was pure coincidence but there was a dramatic decrease in the number of breakups/pixellations on the Thursday night CBS shows this week than what we've been seeing in the past


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasonCDavis_
> *Does anyone know if TWC will carry UPN 28 HD? We have a good number of HD channels, but UPN is noticeably missing.*



UPN28 isn't in HD yet anyway, so there's nothing for them TO carry.


- Trip


----------



## JasonCDavis

WRDC in the Raleigh/Durham area is offered in HD as WRDC-DT digital channel 28.1. I'm wondering when TWC will carry it over cable in our area.


We currently get:

201 UNC (PBS) HD

211 WTVD (ABC) HD

217 WNCN (NBC) HD

250 WRAZ (FOX) HD

255 WRAL (CBS) HD

280 Discovery HD Theater

281 TNT HD


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasonCDavis_
> 
> *WRDC in the Raleigh/Durham area is offered in HD as WRDC-DT digital channel 28.1. I'm wondering when TWC will carry it over cable in our area.
> *


*


Unless something has changed in the last month, 28-1 is SD digital, not HD.


- Trip*


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *Unless something has changed in the last month, 28-1 is SD digital, not HD.
> 
> 
> - Trip*



Well....then something must have changed, since I've been getting 28-1 in HD for the last 2-3 weeks. I've recorded a couple episodes of the program "Evergreen" in HD. Check your facts before you post, Trip.







*(NOT! Oops...by bad...Trip is correct)*


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Well....then something must have changed, since I've been getting 28-1 in HD for the last 2-3 weeks. I've recorded a couple episodes of the program "Evergreen" in HD. Check your facts before you post, Trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey, if anyone had said anything about it, I'd have known. I have seen no posts on this forum indicating that Sinclair has started HD on WRDC-DT or WUPN-DT (over in Greensboro).


Evergreen? What is that? I watch quite a bit of UPN programming but don't recall ever hearing about that program. In fact, I just checked the local primetime grid for UPN all this week and there is no "Evergreen" or anything like it.


There IS, however, a program called "Everwood" on *WB22 WLFL*, which IS doing HD. Perhaps it is you who needs to check your facts.


- Trip


----------



## robnalex

You are correct, Mr. Trip! I was confusing 22.1 with 28.1. And 28.1, as you stated, appears to be just SD digital.


I really ought to check the facts before posting! Sincere apologies- I bow before you in contrite humility.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *You are correct, Mr. Trip! I was confusing 22.1 with 28.1. And 28.1, as you stated, appears to be just SD digital.
> 
> 
> I really ought to check the facts before posting! Sincere apologies- I bow before you in contrite humility.*



LOL, it's ok. I guess we all want Enterprise in HD so bad, we dream that it is so!


- Trip


----------



## cbordman

So when will Time Warner offer WB22 WLFL, which IS doing HD?


----------



## robnalex

My OTA signal on 11.1 was flakey again tonight. 'Desperate Housewives' and 'Boston Legal were both almost unwatchable. Anybody know what's going on? 11.1 has always bee solid here until last Monday, then it was fine for the next few days and now it's "here we go again.....".


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *So when will Time Warner offer WB22 WLFL, which IS doing HD?*



When Sinclair decides not to demand payment for its free, over-the-air signal to be carried on cable.


- Trip


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *My OTA signal on 11.1 was flakey again tonight. 'Desperate Housewives' and 'Boston Legal were both almost unwatchable. Anybody know what's going on? 11.1 has always bee solid here until last Monday, then it was fine for the next few days and now it's "here we go again.....".*




I have the external Radio Shack Yagi, but my signal for 11.1 was great last night. I live in Mebane.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *When Sinclair decides not to demand payment for its free, over-the-air signal to be carried on cable.
> 
> 
> - Trip*



So THAT's the reason I can't watch Veronica Mars in HD.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *When Sinclair decides not to demand payment for its free, over-the-air signal to be carried on cable.
> 
> 
> - Trip*



oh well.. i'm sure Time Warner will raise the price a few bucks when they do finally add the WB, so Sinclair might as well get some of it.


I especially liked when they raised RoadRunner prices because of the 'enhanced roadrunner homepage'


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *So THAT's the reason I can't watch Veronica Mars in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No, UPN28 hasn't even invested in the HD equipment yet. Sinclair has upgraded most of their ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and WB stations, however. UPN I believe should be coming some time next year.


- Trip


----------



## bdaniel

I bought a RCA 50" DLP a couple of months ago with the builtin tuner. I think it is the HD50LPW162. Everything was fine until about 2 weeks ago when 17-1 stopped working. I get a signal strength in 70s-80 but the screen says "unusable signal". I have emailed someone at NBC17 and they say they changed some hardware about that time but have few complaints.


Is anyone else having trouble with 17-1 on an RCA set? Should I get it looked at under warranty? I've noticed that 22-1 does the same thing.


I am about 12.5 miles from the tower.


Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## vanelin

I'm looking for a small size outdoor ant, any suggestions?


I currently tried and silver sensor and the RS indoor ant, but I'm getting too many break ups.


I have a HD Tivo, so I'm not looking for a perm solution since I'll be getting locals when D* launches their sat's next year


I was thinking of the square shooter, any others? I live in the Cary area near lochmere


Thanks,

Vanelin


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *I'm looking for a small size outdoor ant, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I currently tried and silver sensor and the RS indoor ant, but I'm getting too many break ups.
> 
> 
> I have a HD Tivo, so I'm not looking for a perm solution since I'll be getting locals when D* launches their sat's next year
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the square shooter, any others? I live in the Cary area near lochmere
> *



I've heard good things about the square shooter. It is apparently *very* directional, but given that most of our towers are in the same location, that should be OK. I have a ChannelMaster 4221 which isn't really "small" but it's not that big either, and it works great.


BTW, do you know something nobody else knows about DirecTV's plans for HD locals? To my knowledge, they haven't announced exactly what they're going to do with the new birds, but everyone is assuming HD locals must be in the mix to get them to the number of HD channels they say they're going to have. *If* they do HD locals, and *if* they do the top 50 markets first, then we *might* see HD locals here next year. But if they do the top 25 markets first, or don't do any, then next year would be extremely optimistic.


----------



## vanelin

I don't know anything in particular about D* plans for HD locals, just news and rumors that are picked up here and there.


Thanks for the info about the channelMaster, I'll check it out too.


Vanelin


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *I'm looking for a small size outdoor ant, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I currently tried and silver sensor and the RS indoor ant, but I'm getting too many break ups.
> 
> 
> I have a HD Tivo, so I'm not looking for a perm solution since I'll be getting locals when D* launches their sat's next year
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the square shooter, any others? I live in the Cary area near lochmere
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vanelin*



Vanelin -


We carry an antenna that will work for you - it's a custom-modified channel master (we do the custom modifications ourselves). Of course, we'll gladly install it for you as well, if you want. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## JasonCDavis

Wow! That antenna comes with a Basketball hoop attached! Cool!


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by JasonCDavis_
> *Wow! That antenna comes with a Basketball hoop attached! Cool!*



Well, I guess I did say "custom-modified."


----------



## burkheart

Hi, this maybe slightly off topic, but I could not find a definite answer in the official SA8000HD thread.

I have a front projector hooked up to my SA8000HD via component. During daytime I would like to watch TV with my SDTV via composite. I tried this today via the VCR archive connectors as well as with RF via Cable Out. All I got was a black screen on my SDTV for live shows as well as recorded material.

Has TWC disabled this feature in the RTP area?

Thanks in advance,

Thomas


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burkheart_
> *Hi, this maybe slightly off topic, but I could not find a definite answer in the official SA8000HD thread.
> 
> I have a front projector hooked up to my SA8000HD via component. During daytime I would like to watch TV with my SDTV via composite. I tried this today via the VCR archive connectors as well as with RF via Cable Out. All I got was a black screen on my SDTV for live shows as well as recorded material.
> 
> Has TWC disabled this feature in the RTP area?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Thomas*




Yes. The only active outputs on the TWC box is the component video.


----------



## deArgila

If I'm not mistaken, I believe you can get the composite/s-video outputs to work if you activate the PIP function.


Maybe that will work for you.


----------



## cbordman

watching the Cowboys/Eagles game and the sound is dropping out every 10-15 secs.


----------



## gfsiii

I am setting up a Fusion QAM card on TW cable in Raleigh.


I have added the channels that were listed earlier and have not been able to find WRAL-HD. When I tune to the channel that is listed it is WRAL but not in HD.


Can anybody out there that is using a QAM tuner tell me what channel they are using to tune to WRAL-HD.


Thanks


----------



## robnalex

There's a lot of excitement here about DirecTV's adding Fox HD. Anyone know if we're O&O and/or eligible? I used to be able to get WRAZ Fox HD solid OTA, but not lately. I would love to be able to get the DirecTV feed and not have to deal with WRAZ's (50-1) currently lousy signal.


----------



## gfsiii

No.. Fox 50 is owned by Capital Broadcasting.. the same company that owns WRAL.... so no it is not an O & O.


George


----------



## wjarrettc

I know that NBC 17 is an O&O station. What about local ABC (11) ?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I know that NBC 17 is an O&O station. What about local ABC (11) ?*



Our local ABC affiliate is O&O as well. NBC and ABC are the only two network O&O stations we have in RDU.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gfsiii_
> *No.. Fox 50 is owned by Capital Broadcasting.. the same company that owns WRAL.... so no it is not an O & O.
> 
> 
> George*



Rats!







That's what I thought. I guess I'll just have to start a harassment campaign against WRAZ for their crappy signal!


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I guess I'll just have to start a harassment campaign against WRAZ for their crappy signal!*



What? I'd take WRAL and WRAZ over any other CBS or FOX stations in the US, what with the local news in HD, the local HD, and the near-continuous HD from HDNet.


Their signal isn't all that bad, 200 kW is FAR better than WRDC-DT's 9.1 kW or WLFL-DT's 9.2 kW.


- Trip


----------



## robnalex

Trip- What I mean is that 50.1 WRAZ's signal is currently a problem at my location. It didn't used to be- this just started about 3 weeks ago- primarily signal drop-outs that make their broadcast unwatchable for me.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Trip- What I mean is that 50.1 WRAZ's signal is currently a problem at my location. It didn't used to be- this just started about 3 weeks ago- primarily signal drop-outs that make their broadcast unwatchable for me.*



I doubt this is WRAZ's fault.


It sounds like your antenna was not peaked correctly - and probably mounted during a different time of year. Now, that the leaves have fallen, etc - your signal has changed. You're probably getting some interference that you weren't before.


Same thing happened to me with PBS. Until the leaves fell, I couldn't get a lock on the signal (my antenna is oriented for the other stations, not PBS) - but when the leaves fall, I must get a favorable multipath signal from PBS and can pick it up with regularity.


Try re-peaking your antenna.


BTW - are WRAL and WRAZ still broadcasting HD programming separate from their SD counterparts during the day or have they changed strictly to an upconverted simulcast of their SD channel? I haven't seen any of the usual footage during the day recently.


----------



## marrkestef

I am trying to decide between TWC and D* as the signal provider for my new HD plasma. I live in Fuquay and feel like I can get HD locals easily with an OTA antenna if I go with D*. I currently use TWC for my analog TV and high speed Internet.


I plan to use an HDMI connection for my DVD player. My HD set also has DVI input. Do the TWC STB's from Cary have an active DVI output port?

Should I even be worried about connecting the STB to my TV with DVI?

Is there an appreciable PQ difference on the analog channels between D* and TWC Digital ?


Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by marrkestef_
> *I am trying to decide between TWC and D* as the signal provider for my new HD plasma. I live in Fuquay and feel like I can get HD locals easily with an OTA antenna if I go with D*. I currently use TWC for my analog TV and high speed Internet.
> 
> 
> I plan to use an HDMI connection for my DVD player. My HD set also has DVI input. Do the TWC STB's from Cary have an active DVI output port?
> 
> Should I even be worried about connecting the STB to my TV with DVI?
> 
> Is there an appreciable PQ difference on the analog channels between D* and TWC Digital ?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated.*



Man, this is an argument about as fun as Mac vs. PC.










DirecTV has a better quality picture overall that TWC, mainly because *all* the channels are digital, where as even with the TWC digital package, channels below 99 are still analog. I have DirecTV and love it. I've never compared the quality of the OTA HD with the HD signals from TWC, so I'll defer to someone else on that. If you want to time shift HD (i.e. an HD PVR), I think the HDTiVo is great, but it is expensive ($1000) and there have been problems with the HDMI ports not working all the time (I have component, so I haven't had that problem), but at 30 hours of HD, it will store twice what the TWC one will. I think some folks here can comment on the HD PVR from TWC, but if the standard PVR is any indication, it won't be that reliable. A colleague of mine had the standard PVR from TWC and returned it because he was never sure if it would record, and if it did he was never sure whether it would get the whole show. He was constantly setting his VCR as a backup.


----------



## scsiraid

Ive been quite pleased with TWC's HD portfolio and the DVR. My DVR has performed fine. Its not a Tivo though.... the UI works but not nearly a friendly and featured as Tivo. The DVI port is currently not active but a SW upgrade is supposedly coming soon to enable it. The DVR should store around 20 hours of HD programming.


I have an SD Tivo which I use for non HD programming and the TWC DVR for HD stuff.


----------



## edvedd

I'm a big fan of TWC particularly their HD channels and HD DVR -- I've had no issues.

they have more hd channels, I like the convenience - no need for a dish, I like the on demand programming (Movies, HBO, etc) - it's only a matter of time before there are on demand movies available.


In the long run, TWC is the way to go. more channels, interactivity, more options, etc.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *I'm a big fan of TWC particularly their HD channels and HD DVR -- I've had no issues.
> 
> they have more hd channels, I like the convenience - no need for a dish, I like the on demand programming (Movies, HBO, etc) - it's only a matter of time before there are on demand movies available.*



I'm going to dispute the more HD channels claim. Not counting the local channels (since the OP said he could get them all for free OTA), the only thing you can't get on DirecTV is TNT HD, and that is balanced by the fact that DirecTV offers Universal HD, whereas TWC does not. There is a slight advantage to TWC in the sense that the two PPV HD movie channels are on demand, where as the DirecTV ones are standard PPV, but if you don't watch a bunch of movies, that won't mater.


DirecTV is also cheaper, at least where I am:


TWC:

DigiPic 1000 (basic, standard, digital) $59.25

HD package $6.95

DVR service $6.95

TOTAL $73.15/month


DirecTV

Total Choice plus with locals $42.99

HD package $10.99

DVR service $4.99

TOTAL $58.97/month


To be fair, if you're recording HD, the $1,000 you spend on the HD TiVo will take 5.8 years to pay for itself, but if you require HDMI now, it is your only option. I've learned the hardware to do comparisons based on what is available when you want it, not what *might* come later (i.e. software upgrade to TWC HD-DVR for DVI).


And before the cable folks whine about the extra cost of additional drops, I'll add this. Yes, you can have "unlimited" additional drops with cable, but only for the analog channels. If you want digital for all your sets, it'll cost you an additional $16.90 per drop (or maybe only $8.95, the TWC site makes it hard to tell what is bundled and what isn't). With DirecTV, the additional per drop cost (i.e. mirroring fee) is $4.99 per drop. So, as the saying goes, the more TVs you have, the more you save with DirecTV.


When all is said and done though, I think either TWC or DirecTV are capable of meeting folks needs. If you do not like the idea of having to setup a dish and an OTA antenna and are willing to wait for the possibility of DVI at a later date, go with TWC. If you don't mind the dish/antenna, want the best DVR experience around (IMHO), and want HDMI *now* DirecTV is going to be a better choice for you.


And in case you *don't* want a DVR, DirecTV offers an HD STB with DVI out. I'm pretty sure TWC does too.


----------



## vanelin

I'll second the opinion for D*.


I've had someone come out from TWC offer me a special satellite deal, and he couldn't come close to what I pay now for D*. I have 3 D* Tivos, 1 of them HD, and I'm still only paying about $60 or so a month for all digital channels. The dish and an external ant are only a drawback when you first have to deal with them. After that, I enjoy all digital channels all the time.


----------



## vanelin

Does anyone know where they sell channel master ants around here? I've been lookin at BB, CC, lowes and HD online, to no avail.


I've found one huge one a lowes that can pick up signals from russia, but I'm just looking for a small outdoor one that I can use since I'm about 15-20 miles from the towers.


I live in the lochmere area of cary if that makes any difference.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *Does anyone know where they sell channel master ants around here? I've been lookin at BB, CC, lowes and HD online, to no avail.*



If you're able to find one locally you will probably have to pay through the nose. You can get a good price online at places such as Solid Signal . My installer couldn't even beat the price I got from them for a 4221 and rotator.


----------



## scsiraid

You might try these guys.... They sell channel master...
http://www.consumer-direct.com/list....as/Accessories


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *BTW - are WRAL and WRAZ still broadcasting HD programming separate from their SD counterparts during the day or have they changed strictly to an upconverted simulcast of their SD channel? I haven't seen any of the usual footage during the day recently.*



FOX50 was carrying the "HDNet Lite" programming, but HDNet dropped that service on November 1st I believe. That stuff did repeat about every 2 weeks, so we arent missing anything really, plus now we get FOX News Sunday in widescreen. WRAL also discontinued the various HD programming during the day in favor of a better digital broadcast of SD content. This was also pretty repetative admittedly, but I do wish the ~1min HD spots that they showed during the local break in primetime would return...sure beats watching commercials.


----------



## corey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *There's a lot of excitement here about DirecTV's adding Fox HD. Anyone know if we're O&O and/or eligible? I used to be able to get WRAZ Fox HD solid OTA, but not lately. I would love to be able to get the DirecTV feed and not have to deal with WRAZ's (50-1) currently lousy signal.*



Well... I know we are not O&O but we can still get it. When I called becuase I wasn't getting NBC feed they asked me if i wanted any other. At the time I was having issues with my antennae and fox and they said they could provide that by the time the wiaver went through. And I noticed last night that I got Fox HD on channel 88 and 80. Of course now i got a better antenna and don't need it but still nice to have the different markets for sports like baseball and if hockey ever comes back since Fox handles most of those and I like the NY teams.


----------



## robnalex

Corey- I'm glad you're getting it, but this runs contrary to everything else I've read regarding our eligibility. Could you give more detail regarding whom you spoke with at D* and what they said? I currently cannot get a decent OTA signal on 50-1, and would love to have the D* Fox HD channel.


----------



## corey

I don't really know who i talked do but it wasn't anyone special i just called them to actually get NBC and explaned that I live in Raleigh and that is on your list of people who should get NBC and they said yes that is true and turned it on right away and said they would ahve to get me a waiver Fox but it would take about 45 days or so. And now I have it....Sorry I can't be more help but just ask for a waiver to get Fox.


----------



## ncsu4life

I too have had many sync problems on nbc 17.1


its to the point where i turn the channel to something else. i am using a directv Samsung ts-360 receiver using its ota tuner.


also having problems pulling in 50.1 consistently and I'm only about 8 miles from the towers just south of garner.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *Corey- I'm glad you're getting it, but this runs contrary to everything else I've read regarding our eligibility. Could you give more detail regarding whom you spoke with at D* and what they said? I currently cannot get a decent OTA signal on 50-1, and would love to have the D* Fox HD channel.*



I wonder if Murdoch inc. has anything to do with this. Force Fox affiliates to grant waivers in local markets to draw more customers from cable to DirecTV...hmmmm.


----------



## ncsu4life

I actually called up DirecTV last night to get my NBC HD feed turned on and asked about getting a waiver for fox and they said that they no longer offered waivers due to the law changing... however the person did let me know that i was already qualified for ABC once it hits the air and that i would be receiving that as soon as they started broadcasting it.


----------



## ENDContra

I know theres been a number of posts here regarding NBC17s issues with 5.1. However last nights problem was a bit different. I started watching my recording of the Father of the Pride burnoff-a-thon and noticed that there was no dialog at all. Im not sure if this was 5.1 though since my receiver did not indicate a 5.1 track, but it did sound like my center channel had been unplugged (yes, I did check that). All SD content sounded fine. Any NBC17 engineers know when this might be resolved? Regardless, thank God for **********







.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *it did sound like my center channel had been unplugged*



Same here on Law & Order: SVU. My wife said she could here cars and cell phones but no dialogue.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Regardless, thank God for **********
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*



Greatest invention since TiVo!


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ncsu4life_
> *I actually called up DirecTV last night to get my NBC HD feed turned on and asked about getting a waiver for fox and they said that they no longer offered waivers due to the law changing... however the person did let me know that i was already qualified for ABC once it hits the air and that i would be receiving that as soon as they started broadcasting it.*



So in this local area, we can get distant feeds for NBC and ABC but have to pull down FOX and CBS over the air? Here's hoping that Voom has got distant feeds on the near term agenda.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> 
> *Same here on Law & Order: SVU. My wife said she could here cars and cell phones but no dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the 5.1 back on today after finding several settings wrong on the sat receiver. I am not sure what happened with last night's Father of the Pride, but it was in 2.0 stereo like we've been passing the last few weeks. I am listening to L&O:SVU at 10:00 and it sounds fine here at my house. What are you guys hearing?*


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *So in this local area, we can get distant feeds for NBC and ABC but have to pull down FOX and CBS over the air? Here's hoping that Voom has got distant feeds on the near term agenda.*



About the only thing Voom is likely to have on the near term agenda is getting themselves prepped to be sold. They're hemorrhaging money so fast they probably won't make it another 6 months.


As for distant networks, that is not something the satellite folks can control. If it was up to DirecTV and Dish, they would provide *only* the national network feeds to *everybody* It's much cheaper to broadcast the same signal from 6 or so networks than to have to rebroadcast locals in 200 markets (or 1200 channels) Your local station gets to decide if you're allowed to get the national feed, and they rarely if ever grant waivers unless you get what is called a Grade C signal (at least for the analog signal) or no signal at all. We get NBC and ABC from satellite because in our area those two stations are owned and operated by the respective networks, so the network doesn't care if we don't see local commercials. The locally owned stations care a great deal if we see local ads, as that is their revenue stream.


And to make matters more complicated, a recent change in federal law regarding local rebroadcast (SHIRVA I think is what it's called) means that there doesn't appear to be any final guidelines on digital locals and waivers, so DirecTV CSRs (not the most reliable bunch, I know) are telling folks they can't ask for waivers anymore. Who knows when that will get figured out.


If you aren't happy about not being able to get FOX and CBS HD from DirecTV, complain to WRAL and WRAZ (both owned by Capital Broadcasting). I don't think it'll get you anywhere, but at least you'll be yelling at the right folks.


----------



## wjarrettc

Understood all of that. I should have re-phrased my question as to "Are NBC and ABC the only O&O networks in our area" Thanks for answering that question in your explanation.










Since ABC/NBC are the two networks I have the most problem with OTA, I could be satisfied with a OTA/distant feed solution that gave me only those two networks.


As for Voom, I'm hopefully optimistic that somehow they'll pull through. If not, I'll hop on the DirecTV bandwagon when my 6 month commitment is up. For now, I'll continue to enjoy their exclusive HD content while continuing to get the other HD that I'm missing from Time Warner (TWC really needs to add Universal HD and Bravo to their lineup!)


Jarrett


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Sorry, I did't watch any local tv lastnight since everything was repeats, I only watched DVD's. I'll be sure to check out WNCN-DT's audio tonight if you'll be sending a 5.1 signal.


----------



## easternncnewswat

While we're on the subject of audio, what's up with Wral's audio during Y&R today? It's very scratchy. I've heard this happens when the guys don't watch their audio record levels. Very annoying.


----------



## dwwall

Has anyone heard when TWC will be adding ESPN2-HD? The launch date is 1/6/05. Since we just got ESPN-HD a few months ago I'm not expecting much. Hopefully, they negotiated for both at the same time.


Also, any word on when they will be deploying the SA 8300HD? Other TWC markets have them already.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *I am listening to L&O:SVU at 10:00 and it sounds fine here at my house. What are you guys hearing?*



I flipped over there Wednesday night long enough to see if the problem had been resolved. I cant remember what it was, maybe SVU, but the audio did sound fine. Of course it wont matter to me that much now since Scrubs is the only show I watch on NBC







(though I have seen it on once with the 5.1 flag on).


----------



## IamtheWolf

Just getting started here and glad to see there is a place to go where others likely have the same or similar HW to compare my output to.


I've just unwrapped a new HDTV (Sony 55XS955) for xmas and hooked into the newly delivered SA8000HD from TWC.


I've experimented with allowing the 8000HD upconvert to 1080i, or feeding 480i (or p) and letting the Sony handle it. Likewise I'm testing resolution by leaving SD 480p as is when fed to the Sony. My gut feel is the 8000 (on v 1.5.159) is doing a good job, using its "stretch" screen and all.


Also, watched HBO HD last night and experienced pixelation, which I believe was from the feed side and 8000HD handling it (and not a Sony issue). Otherwise HD has been flawless. Curious if others have experienced this.


Lastly, am I correct that we don't have the 8300HD here in Raleigh, yet?


Thanks!

E


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IamtheWolf_
> *
> 
> Also, watched HBO HD last night and experienced pixelation, which I believe was from the feed side and 8000HD handling it (and not a Sony issue). Otherwise HD has been flawless. Curious if others have experienced this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> E*



I had a lot of problems with dropouts and breakups with my 8000HD until I got TWC to come out and replace the cable from the street to my house. Once they adjusted the signal strength properly, I've had very few problems. The exception is when trying to record or watch using both tuners at the same time. This seems to cause some breakups, but overall things are much better.

Good luck.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *I had a lot of problems with dropouts and breakups with my 8000HD until I got TWC to come out and replace the cable from the street to my house. ....Good luck.*



Thx. All has been going so well that I forgot about the cable running across my lawn, since I also just moved in


----------



## Daryl L

I got to see two episodes of Joey thursday night and the audio sounded fine. Dialog was from the center channel as it should be and music and the audiance from the left and right speakers. My receiver was detecting 3 channels, left, center and right. This changed to Left and Right speaker detection and playback during comercials. No surround signals were detected. I was able to try out Dolby's new Dolby Virtual Speaker playback which adds faux surround speaer playback. It actually sounded like the surrounds were really playing when activated and I was setting left off center from the sweet spot.


----------



## burkheart

Hi,

I have been trying to feed my SDTV and HDTV with my SA8000HD, but encountered some problems because:


> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> 
> The only active outputs on the TWC box is the component video.



Well, you may all know this already, but keeping "channel up" pressed and clicking "volume down" once toggles nicely between the SD and HD mode of the SA8000HD. In the SD mode all outputs in the back are active: S-Video, Composite and RF/Coax. Unfortunately I have to get up to do the switch, but owning a front projector I have to get up anyway to turn off the lights and pull down the screen. Now I can return my SA SD Explorer next week and reduce by cable bill










Slightly OT: Connecting all the pieces made me realize that I miss my two Fry's stores from Dallas. Where is the best place to buy cheap cable and connectors, excluding Radioshack, Compusa, BB, CC, etc?


Thanks, Thomas


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burkheart_
> *Slightly OT: Connecting all the pieces made me realize that I miss my two Fry's stores from Dallas. Where is the best place to buy cheap cable and connectors, excluding Radioshack, Compusa, BB, CC, etc?*



You might try Tweeter (they bought a local AV store who's name totally escapes me now). There are folks over in the TiVo community forum who love Tweeter (and probably an equal number that don't).










You might think about looking online. I've used a place called Blue Jeans Cable with some good success. I don't know if they qualify as cheap, but they are a great value (i.e. great quality for the price). The only potential drawback is that they only take PayPal or checks. I've also used HomeTech for stuff like Snap and Seal coax connectors and bulk RG6 cable.


----------



## scsiraid

Tweeter (aka NOW Audio Video) is a Monster Cable retailer.


----------



## Scooper

Tweeter bought out Ann Schatman (sp), NOW! A/V. I really liked NOW!.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scsiraid_
> *Tweeter (aka NOW Audio Video) is a Monster Cable retailer.*



Please don't spend money on Monster cables. They are decent quality, but not better then significantly less expensive cables. The only difference is that Monster is better marketed. In fact, they make enough money on over priced cables that they can now afford to sue any company that uses Monster in their name, regardless of whether the company has anything to do with AV gear. That's not the kind of corporate behavior I want to support.


----------



## ENDContra

^ Does this mean no more Monster Burger?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *^ Does this mean no more Monster Burger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It might, given that they have already gone after Monster House (TV show), Monster Garage (TV show), and Monster.com (job searching web site).


----------



## robnalex

Actually, Monster cables can sometimes damage hardware components because their fittings do not conform to industry standards. For instance, the fittings on Monster component cables are entirely too tight and can rip the housing right of the component connection on your devices.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I got to see two episodes of Joey thursday night and the audio sounded fine. Dialog was from the center channel as it should be and music and the audiance from the left and right speakers. My receiver was detecting 3 channels, left, center and right. This changed to Left and Right speaker detection and playback during comercials. No surround signals were detected. I was able to try out Dolby's new Dolby Virtual Speaker playback which adds faux surround speaer playback. It actually sounded like the surrounds were really playing when activated and I was setting left off center from the sweet spot.*



Thanks for the report. I did not get any complaints all weekend about audio, but I am concerned the meta data did not kick on the full 5.1, so I'll do a little more checking on that issue. At least it sounds like a step in the right direction.


Heads up! Manufacturer is coming Wednesday to upgrade software for my encoder, that promises to increase picture quality across the three channels.


----------



## Daryl L

I watched Law & Order at 8 PM and Crossing Jordan at 10pm on WNCN-DT 217 TWC monday night and audio was same as last Thursday. Dialog from the center, music and audience from the left & right fronts. No surround channel/signal detected.







Still much better than having dialog bleeding into the surrounds.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burkheart_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly OT: Connecting all the pieces made me realize that I miss my two Fry's stores from Dallas. Where is the best place to buy cheap cable and connectors, excluding Radioshack, Compusa, BB, CC, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Thomas*




Sear's


----------



## feralcat

Hey folks -- I'm hoping this is the right location for an area-specific HD question....


I live in Cary, near the Crossroads Mall area. I recently picked up a Sylvania SRZ3000 STB from Sears, on clearance, to use for OTA HD reception. I otherwise just hooked up with Dish, but don't want to pay for their HD package, considering how few channels they offer.


Really, all I want to do is get a couple of the locals, like WRAL, in HD.


For the sake of simplicity, I'd like to try putting an antenna in the attic. Are there any suggestions, or local sources? I see Terk all over the place, but I'm told they're junk. I've heard good things about "Silver Sensor," but can't find one locally....


Thx, all


Steve


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by feralcat_
> *For the sake of simplicity, I'd like to try putting an antenna in the attic. Are there any suggestions, or local sources? I see Terk all over the place, but I'm told they're junk. I've heard good things about "Silver Sensor," but can't find one locally....*



Radio Shack sells pretty good directional antennas in various sizes that will go in the attic or on the roof. Biggest issue with putting one in the attic is getting around the roof trusses if you need to point the antenna off at an angle.


----------



## feralcat

Thanks, Greg....


I'll check out Radio Shack on my way home....Hopefully I can diplex the signal into/out of the existing coax infrastructure, because I don't want to have to do a wall fish, if I can help it.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by feralcat_
> *For the sake of simplicity, I'd like to try putting an antenna in the attic. Are there any suggestions, or local sources? I see Terk all over the place, but I'm told they're junk. I've heard good things about "Silver Sensor," but can't find one locally....*



If you haven't yet, check out antennaweb.org . You can put in your address and get a list of stations you can receive, their direction from your house, and the kind of antenna you will need to get a decent signal.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by burkheart_
> *
> 
> 
> Slightly OT: Connecting all the pieces made me realize that I miss my two Fry's stores from Dallas. Where is the best place to buy cheap cable and connectors, excluding Radioshack, Compusa, BB, CC, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Thomas*



I bought my Dayton component cables and Sound King speaker wire at Parts Express:

http://www.partsexpress.com 


My DVI cable came with a Dell computer at work. My TOSLINK cable and currently unused S-Video / Composite cables are inexpensive Acoustic Research models from Best Buy, though they're also available from Parts Express.


----------



## feralcat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *If you haven't yet, check out antennaweb.org . You can put in your address and get a list of stations you can receive, their direction from your house, and the kind of antenna you will need to get a decent signal.*



Thx, pkscout -- I have checked out that site, and it was somewhat helpful, but they don't discuss indoor antennas.


Is anyone in the E. Cary/W. Raleigh area using an indoor antenna for HD feed with success?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by feralcat_
> *Thx, pkscout -- I have checked out that site, and it was somewhat helpful, but they don't discuss indoor antennas.*



True, mostly because the variables are too complex. But, if you put in you have a single story house with trees/buildings around and then shift everything one color down the scale, that will give you an idea of what kind of indoor antenna you might need. At least that was my experience when I had an indoor antenna.


----------



## WRoss

I've had some good success in getting cables from Pacific Cable: http://www.pacificcable.com/ 


I needed an extra long DVI cable and they had what I needed at a reasonable price and their service was good.


----------



## corey




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by feralcat_
> *Hey folks -- I'm hoping this is the right location for an area-specific HD question....
> 
> 
> I live in Cary, near the Crossroads Mall area. I recently picked up a Sylvania SRZ3000 STB from Sears, on clearance, to use for OTA HD reception. I otherwise just hooked up with Dish, but don't want to pay for their HD package, considering how few channels they offer.
> 
> 
> Really, all I want to do is get a couple of the locals, like WRAL, in HD.
> 
> 
> For the sake of simplicity, I'd like to try putting an antenna in the attic. Are there any suggestions, or local sources? I see Terk all over the place, but I'm told they're junk. I've heard good things about "Silver Sensor," but can't find one locally....
> 
> 
> Thx, all
> 
> 
> Steve*



I got my silver sensor at Sears in Traingle town center...much better than the terk i had and the Radio shack one.


----------



## agregjones

I believe both of these stations are at relatively low power. How far out are people picking these up and with what antennas? I'm near Greenville, but there isn't an HD option for either network in our area.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by agregjones_
> *I believe both of these stations are at relatively low power. How far out are people picking these up and with what antennas? I'm near Greenville, but there isn't an HD option for either network in our area.*



I'm about 27 miles from the tower and get FOX and WB at above 90% with a roof top ChannelMaster 4221 antenna. Greenville is an awfully long way from here. I see that you can get WRAL using a large directional antenna with a pre-amp, and WRAL is about the strongest signal on that tower (WB and FOX are on the same tower). If it takes all that to get WRAL, I don't see how you're going to get WB or FOX from here.


According to Antennaweb.org, you only have to wait another year for WYDO (FOX) to go live in your area.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *According to Antennaweb.org, you only have to wait another year for WYDO (FOX) to go live in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



As if that's worth anything. From what I'm told, the station is worthless--can't even put out a decent ANALOG signal let alone anything else. They STILL don't have anything remotely digital on the air (and from what I hear, it won't happen any time soon if they have anything to do with it).


And plus, WRAZ is probably one of the greatest non-O&O stations anyway, much like WRAL is to CBS.


- Trip


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *And plus, WRAZ is probably one of the greatest non-O&O stations anyway, much like WRAL is to CBS.*



Yea, that's true. Capitol Broadcasting has really spoiled us in this area. I'm usually wary of companies who own multiple broadcast stations (in this case 2 TV and 1 radio), but the folks over there have, to me at least, proved themselves a class act who care about the community and do cutting edge stuff. I don't think I've heard of another station who does their local news in HD like WRAL.


----------



## deArgila

Yeah, WRAL and WRAZ are great. I even HDTivo the local news every morning!


But they're especially good come NCAA tournament time when they broadcast all the games AND the HD feed.


I hope they continue to do that again this year.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *I'm about 27 miles from the tower and get FOX and WB at above 90% with a roof top ChannelMaster 4221 antenna. Greenville is an awfully long way from here. I see that you can get WRAL using a large directional antenna with a pre-amp, and WRAL is about the strongest signal on that tower (WB and FOX are on the same tower). If it takes all that to get WRAL, I don't see how you're going to get WB or FOX from here.*



Not nescessarily, I receive WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WRAZ, and WLFL (although WB 22 has been rather sketchy lately) with a simple indoor antennna. WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, and WRAZ are all at 80% signal strength or above 24 hours a day. Maybe I lucked out and have a really, really sweet spot in my house. Receiving the signals ota is possible here in Greenville.


----------



## vanelin

I'll second the vote for the ChannelMaster 4221.


I tried the silver sensor and the radio shack $40 ants and had lots of problems with my D* hd tivo OTA tuners. My TV's internal HD receiver picked up fairly well with the 2 forementioned indoor ants.


I got really lazy though, after I bought the 4221, I was dreading have to run a new line and mount the ant outside, so for the hell of it, I plugged it up and placed it right behind my TV I was off to the races. Almost all the channels that I care about 5, 11, 17, and 50 are all up, and stay up around the 85+ area. I even receive the PBS channels which are about in the opposite direction.


Even better, the wife didn't even notice that the 4221 was behind my my TV since I placed it to where you really have to look behind the TV to see the ant.


Grant it, I live near lochmere in cary (15 or so miles from towers), but I got lucky and once we get local HD's of D*, I can just unplug my ant and turn it into a new grill for my BBQ (take a look at a 4221 picture and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Just an update on WNCN-DT 17.1 audio just incase your curious. Las Vegas and Medium Monday night and Commited on Tuesday night all exibited the same audio reception as my two previous reports. Front Left, Center and Right channels/signals were detected. No Left Surround, Right Surround or LFE channels/signals were detected.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Just an update on WNCN-DT 17.1 audio just incase your curious. Las Vegas and Medium Monday night and Commited on Tuesday night all exibited the same audio reception as my two previous reports. Front Left, Center and Right channels/signals were detected. No Left Surround, Right Surround or LFE channels/signals were detected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And just to eliminate the feed as the issue, I watched Medium via the DirecTV satellite feed (which I believe is the New York station) and Medium was in full 5.1 surround. Not that I think NBC17ENG would point fingers, I just thought I'd help eliminate possibilities.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Has anybody noticed that NBC17 has started feeding psip information into their programming guide. Right now, it is only Regularly Scheduled Programming, but still pretty cool nonetheless.


Also, NBC17ENG, has the station made any decisions as to whether or not to dump 17.2 since it is SD only and not the greatest quality. Do not mean that as an insult. Just wondering if there is still a need for it since it suffers from a lot of pixelation, etc.


----------



## easternncnewswat

By the way, does anybody know why WB22 has reverted back to 57.1 with no psip data at all? It's been like that for a week and it seems that nobody at the station has taken any notice of it whatsoever.


----------



## Daryl L

Here's three pieces of info posted buy NBC17ENG.



> Quote:
> I turned the 5.1 back on today after finding several settings wrong on the sat receiver. I am not sure what happened with last night's Father of the Pride, but it was in 2.0 stereo like we've been passing the last few weeks. I am listening to L&O:SVU at 10:00 and it sounds fine here at my house. What are you guys hearing?





> Quote:
> I did not get any complaints all weekend about audio, but I am concerned the meta data did not kick on the full 5.1, so I'll do a little more checking on that issue. At least it sounds like a step in the right direction.



So he's aware it's WNCN's setup and not national. Aparently he's tweaking things on his end for us.











> Quote:
> Heads up! Manufacturer is coming Wednesday to upgrade software for my encoder, that promises to increase picture quality across the three channels.



This may answer your question about PSIP and their multicasting.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Yea, that's true. Capitol Broadcasting has really spoiled us in this area. I'm usually wary of companies who own multiple broadcast stations (in this case 2 TV and 1 radio), but the folks over there have, to me at least, proved themselves a class act who care about the community and do cutting edge stuff. I don't think I've heard of another station who does their local news in HD like WRAL.*



I agree. I wish Capitol were one of the big owners--I'd gladly welcome them as a multi-station owner into my market. (The only owner in my market that I have any respect for is Schurz, owner of WDBJ-7, also a CBS affiliate ironically. I wouldn't mind Schurz putting our Pax station out of its misery and moving UPN or WB to it.)


Not just for their committment to HD (which wouldn't make sense in a smaller market like Roanoke), but for the quality of their news. Back when I used to care enough to watch the morning news, I wouldn't watch the local news from 7, 10, or 13 except for weather. I'd hope the weather was right to get WRAL or WVIR (NBC in Charlottesville, VA). I'm not sure what it was, but I just loved those newscasts. I still like both, but I no longer watch local news, so it doesn't matter.


- Trip


----------



## easternncnewswat

Thanx for the info Daryl L.


I agree about Wral's newscast, Trip. When my family moved to New Bern, I mounted an outdoor antenna just so I could watch the Big 5! It's my station of choice for just about everything.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Here's what were doing:

I'm phasing the 5.1 audio back in slowly in steps. The only way to test it is on the air with a 5.1 show coming in from NBC. We are running a 3.0 setup with left/center/right. Lipsync seems good so far, no complaints and name calling, so we will phase in the rear channels soon, if not already.


Why do SD? Well, there's lots more SD digital cable boxes than HD cable boxes out there, and most people are phasing into the digital age with a STB on a 4:3 TV. Standard TV's are so cheap, it makes sense to buy them now. We have a huge number of viewers that watch it instead of the analog on channel 6.


Pixellation on the SD was significantly reduced yesterday with the encoder software upgrade. It freed up almost 2 Mbs in the stream. It still has a problem with fast motion, but that's MPEG doing its' thing. We are still tweaking the rates on the SD and trying to leave the HD alone.


PSIP is being phased in, and will be in full swing shortly. What you are seeing now is from the encoder software upgrade.


Certain RCA and Samsung receivers are having problems seeing the HD channel, and our sister stations reported the same thing with the new encoder. We're waiting to see if the software changes that, or if there's something in the tables those sets can't deal with.


Weather Plus has had a few beta test "issues" they are working on, but the biggest issue right now is it skips events in the play list causing it to sit in black at times.


More software upgrades to come! I'll let you know what I know as soon as I know it.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Thanx for the info NBC17ENG!


I am one of those people using a STB with a 4:3 analog tv so I get where you're coming from. You're right too; 17.2 looks a lot better today than the day before yesterday.


Let me say again, I love WeatherPlus and what you guys are doing! I've been waiting for an alternative to The Weather Channel for years. I think WeatherPlus is a step in the right direction.










Glad to see PSIP making it's way in as well. I've noticed some of the sound issues as well. I know you guys do everything you can to resolve those issues as they come up. Thanx for the hard work you put into your broadcasts!


Thanx again for responding.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Thanks alot for the update. I have not noticed any lip sync errors on 17.1 since you turned the DD5.1 back on. I don't mind the temp 3.0 at all. Atleast the dialog is coming from the proper direction.










Since I have a HD widescreen tv I watch 17.1 and rarely every turn to 17.2 so I'm sorry but I can't honestly comment on it's picture quality before and after the software upgrade.


----------



## ralphwalters

Hello,


I'm looking at getting started with hdtv on my standard tv so I'm looking for any and all advice for a good set top box. I'd seen the Morotola HDT101 at circuit city and reviews I've read online are generally positive (plus it's within my price range) but I'm open to all suggestions.


At home I currently run FTA satellite and normal analog OTA broadcast channels with a mythtv recording system (a linux based pvr)


My searches on the subject lead me to this site and wanted to thank everyone in advance for all the knowledge I've gained over the past two days reading the site. You people really know what you're doing!


Cheers,


Ralph in Raleigh


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks Daryl, you've been a great help, and we appreciate the feedback and this site. Ed and I have gone through the menus several times each trying to catch what we may have missed causing our AC-3 encoder to miss the 5.1 data signal. We are suspecting a serial cable with adapters and extensions may be causing the problem.


Time for a quick trip to Connect-it on Millbrook, where we get all our cables, BTW. My last visit for DVI cables wiped them out and they were waiting for another shipment. I have a project going on that requires two different types of DVI connectors, and they have been inundated with all the various variations of DVI cables. (Good sign tho, that lots of people are making new installations!)


I need to run a DVI-D cable 25 feet, which is beyond what the manufactures recommend. Anyone here had any experience or problems extending DVI signals?


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bjdupuis_
> *Update on WRAL problems. I emailed Jimmy Goodman, the programming guy.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some improvements.*



I wanted to revisit this topic after a month had passed. I don't know what TWC and WRAL did but at least at my location, the HD-DVR recordings off of WRAL have been majorly improved over the last month.


In fact, I would so far as to say that I think I've seen improvement on ALL of TWC's HD channels. Now I'm not sure if this has to do with it being the close season for new programming so I wasn't recording a lot of HD but I've perceived a huge improvement in the breakup/pixellation problem since bjdupuis posted this.


With new shows back this week I'll be keeping a close eye on things but I'm optimistic that whatever they've done at TWC has gone a long way to solving this chronic issue.


What are others seeing?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _I need to run a DVI-D cable 25 feet, which is beyond what the manufactures recommend. Anyone here had any experience or problems extending DVI signals? [/b]
> _


_


Try dvigear.com - I have good success with them. The longest DVI cable I've had to use so far is 10m (33 ft or so), but they have longer ones that they sell.


Ask for Chris and tell them I sent you.







_


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I wanted to revisit this topic after a month had passed. I don't know what TWC and WRAL did but at least at my location, the HD-DVR recordings off of WRAL have been majorly improved over the last month.
> 
> 
> In fact, I would so far as to say that I think I've seen improvement on ALL of TWC's HD channels. Now I'm not sure if this has to do with it being the close season for new programming so I wasn't recording a lot of HD but I've perceived a huge improvement in the breakup/pixellation problem since bjdupuis posted this.
> 
> 
> With new shows back this week I'll be keeping a close eye on things but I'm optimistic that whatever they've done at TWC has gone a long way to solving this chronic issue.
> 
> 
> What are others seeing?*



My experience mirrors yours with WRAL. Still seeing glitches on ESPN-HD.


----------



## phishbfm

has anyone heard anything about TWC adding ESPN2-HD? It started last night and I noticed i didn't have it.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *has anyone heard anything about TWC adding ESPN2-HD? It started last night and I noticed i didn't have it.*



No word yet.


However, don't feel bad - even though Directv and Adelphia apparently have contracts to carry ESPN2HD, neither is actually broadcasting it yet.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


I hate to deliver bad news but during Joey and Commited lastnight, my receivers detecting front L/C/R channels and no back channels or LFE just like the past few nights but this time the dialog was coming from the L/R speakers and not the center. I did not watch Will & Grace nor Medium lastnight but I did keep turning to them often to check the audio and they were the same as Joey and Commited.


Sorry, I have no experience with DVI cables.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


This may be good news or bad. I noticed lastnight that all the channels (L/C/R/LS/RS/LFE) of the 5.1 signal was being detected by my receiver. But the dialog was coming from the surround speakers but this may not be local. A couple people on the Charlotte NC thread ( *here* ) said they noticed the same thing lastnight and on Joey Thursday night. So unless their picking up WNCN-DT it could be a national problem this time.


----------



## IamtheWolf

If I'm not mistaken TWC does not currently offer the SA8300HD in the Raleigh area, yet. Am I correct? If so, does anyone have info on when they will make it available. Is there a waiting list I should get on?


Thanks,


E


----------



## cbordman

I've never seen this mentioned before. I just plugged time warner cable straight into my Sony tv with the builtin tuner and it receives the local HD channels without any settop box needed. All in all, i think it detected about 30 digital channels that are viewable out of about 190.


----------



## ENDContra

^ I assume you have a QAM tuner in your Sony? I have the Fusion HDTV/QAM PC tuner card that I can use to tune in unencrypted HD channels and the corresponding digital channels (Newschannel, ABC News Now, etc). Anyhow, could you possibly post a channel list? If I do a search for channels with the Fusion, itll crash and Ill have to reinstall the drivers (yeah I know, but its the only real bug Ive found so far).


----------



## cbordman

0.0 (blank)

5.1

5.2

5.3

11.1

11.2

11.3

17.1

17.2

17.3

50.1

50.2

50.3

84.2 DiscoveryHD

84.3 TNTHD

102.7

103.10 ESPN Classic

104.1

105.60

106.3

106.9

112.1 (24hr view of the tower?)

112.11

121.1 (blank)


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Dain.........I just tried that on our "Charter Cable" here in the Roxboro area and We don't have anything in HD! Oh well maybe one day when they come out of the stone ages.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> This may be good news or bad. I noticed lastnight that all the channels (L/C/R/LS/RS/LFE) of the 5.1 signal was being detected by my receiver. But the dialog was coming from the surround speakers but this may not be local. A couple people on the Charlotte NC thread ( here ) said they noticed the same thing lastnight and on Joey Thursday night. So unless their picking up WNCN-DT it could be a national problem this time.*



American Dreams sounded funny last night. I checked the receiver, and it had defaulted back to stereo on all 6 channels. I re-saved the configuration, and re-booted, and it came back up normally. I'm not sure why it changed itself, but it could have been a software update from NBC that caused it since other markets report the same thing. Tonight's Medium should be in 5.1, but . . . .


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Thanks for the info. That explains why Crossing Jordan sounded odd lastnight and BattleStar Galactica Saturday Night. I'll be watching Las Vegas and Medium tonight. I'll post what I hear on my end.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Thanks alot. The audio was perfect lastnight. I declare though If I didn't know Medium was DD5.1 I'd swear it was mono. They didn't bother mixing in hardly any sounds beyond dialog in this show. Even Las Vegas's Dolby Surround fed through 5.1 channels had more Left, Right and Surround effects.


----------



## BlueCamel

I finally managed to get some HDTV goodness at my place. Let me start with a quick equipment run down:


Samsung SIR TS360 DirecTV / HDTV tuner

Radio Shack VU-120 XR mounted in attic

100ft RG9 cable


A picture of the antenna mounted is here: http://donpoo.net/gallery/HDTV 


I'm located in Durham in the Audubon Park subdivision which is about 2mi from the 55/54 junction. I don't have DirecTV HD, just the OTA antenna I installed tonight. I used the antennaweb.org map to point the antenna at 129 deg however I noticed I need to adjust this to be 131 - 132 deg. (That's tomorrows task!) Here's a run down of what antennaweb says I should get:


WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC

WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX

WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS

WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC

WRDC-DT 28.1 UPN

WLFL-DT 22.1 WB


I noticed the tuner picked up several more "sub-channels" than those listed here. I assume that is normal? What do stations do with the different sub-channels?


NBC17 had the best signal. CBS was looking good but was breaking up often for me. UPN showed some signal but never was able to lock on to a picture. WB looked as good as NBC17 but wasn't showing any HD content by the time I had everything setup.










I would expect to be able to get all these stations as there all 25-26 miles from my location. Because I wasn't getting them all I'm assuming that they all may not be up to "full power"? Does UPN have any actual HD content yet?


Any advice and info would be great. I RTFM pretty well so pointers to different threads or sites would be helpful too.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlueCamel_
> *I noticed the tuner picked up several more "sub-channels" than those listed here. I assume that is normal? What do stations do with the different sub-channels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect to be able to get all these stations as there all 25-26 miles from my location. Because I wasn't getting them all I'm assuming that they all may not be up to "full power"? Does UPN have any actual HD content yet?*



Antennaweb only lists stations, not all the sub-channels they may broadcast, so yes, you will see sub-channels for many of the listed stations. Neither UPN nor WB are broadcasting in HD, so while you'll be able to get their digital signal, it won't be HD. I can't get UPN to lock here either (about 25 miles away), but the rest come in fine. UPN is either broadcasting low power or there is some multipath problem causing interference. Since the only thing I watch on UPN is Enterprise, and since they aren't broadcasting in HD anyway, I haven't worried about it.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thank you so much Daryl for your feedback. I've found the Tonight Show is the best test for 5.1 since the audience sounds are behind you, but even then a show with just dialog is difficult to judge with. I'll check those settings one more time to see if something has shifted, but I'm temporarily happy. LOL!


Welcome to the club, Scott! I'm Chief Engineer for NBC-17, and you'll find all the stations and TWC cable engineers read and post to this forum. It's a great tool and a lot of good information.


Antennas are not an exact science. I've held one in my hands many times walking from end to end on a roof trying to find that sweet spot that gets all stations best. It's mostly "trial and error" that gets the best results. I have a rotor on my antenna that has proved to be extremely useful. As an example, CBS, FOX, NBC,(analog & digital) UPN, and WB-DT are all mounted on the same tower off US 70 East near the Johnston County Line. WTVD-DT is just a few hundred yards away. If you get one, you should get us all. But, if you like PBS, then you need to turn toward Chapel Hill or PAX turn toward Louisburg. If you want Univision, a slight tweak toward Broadway near Fayetteville is required. As the season's change, and leaves disappear and reappear, you may need to tweak the antenna direction again.


----------



## Greg T

Not sure if you guys are aware, or can even get it; but WUPN out of Greensboro is passing HD for UPN now. I think they are pretty high power, they are transmitting from Randleman, NC.

I caught about 10 minutes of "Veronia Wars" last night.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> 
> Thank you so much Daryl for your feedback. I've found the Tonight Show is the best test for 5.1 since the audience sounds are behind you, but even then a show with just dialog is difficult to judge with.



Was last nights Jay Leno in 5.1? My receiver said DD 2.0. Of course, big grain of salt here. I've had my HDTV setup for all of 10 hours so far! I have yet to find any HD content broadcasting in 5.1 however I'm looking forward to West Wing tonight.



> Quote:
> Welcome to the club, Scott! I'm Chief Engineer for NBC-17, and you'll find all the stations and TWC cable engineers read and post to this forum. It's a great tool and a lot of good information.



Thanks and thank you and the other engineers for being here. When I realized who was participating in this thread I went back and skimmed the previous 25 pages. Lots of good detail that has been a big help already.



> Quote:
> Antennas are not an exact science. I've held one in my hands many times walking from end to end on a roof trying to find that sweet spot that gets all stations best. It's mostly "trial and error" that gets the best results. I have a rotor on my antenna that has proved to be extremely useful. As an example, CBS, FOX, NBC,(analog & digital) UPN, and WB-DT are all mounted on the same tower off US 70 East near the Johnston County Line. WTVD-DT is just a few hundred yards away. If you get one, you should get us all. But, if you like PBS, then you need to turn toward Chapel Hill or PAX turn toward Louisburg. If you want Univision, a slight tweak toward Broadway near Fayetteville is required. As the season's change, and leaves disappear and reappear, you may need to tweak the antenna direction again.



Sitting down last night my wife and I agreed we didn't need HD PAX, PBS, or UNI. When planning for HD we decided on OTA instead of DirecTV HD mainly because of the shows we enjoy (24, ER, Smallville, West Wing, etc) being broad cast in HD.


I'm glad to hear others have problems locking on to UPN WRDC-DT. I think I'll try a slight rotation today from my current 128 deg to 132 deg and hope that will lock down ABC WTVD-DT which was breaking up on me last night. WRAZ-DT, WRAL-DT, WNCN-DT, WLFL-DT all seemed to come in well, though so far we've only seen WRAL news and Jay Leno in HD.


Of course, with enough trips up into the attic to adjust the antenna I'll eventually put my foot through he ceiling and THEN decide that the rotor would have been worth it after all.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *Not sure if you guys are aware, or can even get it; but WUPN out of Greensboro is passing HD for UPN now. I think they are pretty high power, they are transmitting from Randleman, NC.
> 
> I caught about 10 minutes of "Veronia Wars" last night.*



I like Veronica Mars and wish it was in HD over TWC here in Raleigh. Since it is not, any of you OTA/antenna experts out there think I could receive WUPN out of Greensboro all the way over here in Raleigh if I bought the equipment?


Sooke


----------



## Daryl L

Welcome Scott. I'm in Pembroke NC waaaaaay down South just 30 miles from the South Carolina state line so I'm unable to advise you on antenna pointing but congrats on the new HD setup.


Glad to help anytime I can NBC17ENG.









> Quote:
> Antennas are not an exact science. I've held one in my hands many times walking from end to end on a roof trying to find that sweet spot that gets all stations best. It's mostly "trial and error" that gets the best results.



I'm my experience I've found putting foil on one rabbit ear, stand behind the tv hold the other rabbit ear, stand on your big right toe, bend over, stick the big left toe up behind you, close your left eye, squint with the right and turn your head to the left give the best clearest reception.


----------



## Kevin Johnson




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlueCamel_
> *
> 
> I would expect to be able to get all these stations as there all 25-26 miles from my location. Because I wasn't getting them all I'm assuming that they all may not be up to "full power"? Does UPN have any actual HD content yet?
> *



I'm in Morrisville and probably about 22 miles away from the towers. I have a Samsung DirecTV box and a Hughes DirecTV HD-Tivo box. My first antenna was a Radio Shack VU-90 XR installed in the attic. It worked fairly well with signal stengths in the 60 - 75 range (via the HD-Tivo meter) for the 6 stations you reference (I could also get UNC if I re-oriented the antenna but that dropped the strength of the other stations and was not worth it for me considering how little HD content there is on UNC). During bad wheather, however, the signal strength would go down to 50 or lower and I'd get some break-ups. I replaced it with a Channel Master CM4228 antenna with a CM7775 preamp. Now I'm getting 80-95. Investment was $115 shipped from SolidSignal.


----------



## BlueCamel

Thanks for the info Keven. I've heard bad things about the signal strength meter on the SIR TS360 but not *why* it is bad. I need to figure out what people are saying and see if I see it that way as well.


I'm seeing a lot more breaksups across multiple stations than I think I should. Could be my box but despite of the OTR meter complaints I don't recall seeing anyone complain about OTA reception. Could be my antenna.







That's something else I'll have to figure out over time.


----------



## Kevin Johnson

Scott, Not sure if this is applicable but comparing the signal meter on the Samsung (I have a 160) and the Hughes, the Samsung doesn' fluctuate much. E.g. it will show "75" but will only jump b/w say 70 & 78. But if i flip to the Hughes, it will jump b/w 30 & 76. If I leave the antenna oriented as such, I certainly get intermittent break-ups. So, I use the Hughes for orienting the antenna with the goal of getting not only the highest reading but also the one that stays closest within a given margin.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *I like Veronica Mars and wish it was in HD over TWC here in Raleigh. Since it is not, any of you OTA/antenna experts out there think I could receive WUPN out of Greensboro all the way over here in Raleigh if I bought the equipment?
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Probably - send me a PM if you want to investigate.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlueCamel_
> *Of course, with enough trips up into the attic to adjust the antenna I'll eventually put my foot through he ceiling and THEN decide that the rotor would have been worth it after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you're antenna is in your attic, the problem could be multi-path developing due to the roof shingles and other construction material. Mind you, I can't get UPN even with a roof mounted Channel Master 4221, but if you're having problems with other stations, that could be the problem.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *If you're antenna is in your attic, the problem could be multi-path developing due to the roof shingles and other construction material. Mind you, I can't get UPN even with a roof mounted Channel Master 4221, but if you're having problems with other stations, that could be the problem.*




I called WUPN today. Apperantly they aren't full power now, but they are going full power within a week.


----------



## BlueCamel

Yup, it's in the attic. I actually prefer it there for the same reasons I'm a Mac user. (In my defense I also am a Linux system admin.)


So tonight we watched West Wing on NBC and Lost on ABC. This of course required trips up into the attic to adjust the antenna by about 3 deg. The shows were great. No breakups, clear sound, great picture. But adjusting the antenna is going to get old real quick. (If I didn't adjust the antenna one of the two stations would break up about once a minute while the other station would come in clear.)


Thinking about the problem, there are three things I could try:


1) Move it from the attic to the roof

2) Get a rotator and leave it in the attic

3) Get a preamp and leave it in the attic


I like the preamp idea because it's easy to do and I think doing the easy thing first is always a good idea when trying to solve a problem. I'm not sure if a preamp will help with a multi-path problem, anyone know?. It seems to me that if my signal is so weak as to require moving the antenna 2-3 degrees to lock on to two different stations that are on the same tower a preamp just might have a chance of working.


The rotator is a sure bet but seems like a pain to install. Moving the antenna out to the roof seems like a good idea but that could just make it harder to adjust.







I think I'll try that last.


Advice and thoughts? Is my thinking way off?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlueCamel_
> *Thinking about the problem, there are three things I could try:
> 
> 
> 1) Move it from the attic to the roof
> 
> 2) Get a rotator and leave it in the attic
> 
> 3) Get a preamp and leave it in the attic
> 
> 
> I like the preamp idea because it's easy to do and I think doing the easy thing first is always a good idea when trying to solve a problem. I'm not sure if a preamp will help with a multi-path problem, anyone know?. It seems to me that if my signal is so weak as to require moving the antenna 2-3 degrees to lock on to two different stations that are on the same tower a preamp just might have a chance of working.
> 
> 
> The rotator is a sure bet but seems like a pain to install. Moving the antenna out to the roof seems like a good idea but that could just make it harder to adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try that last.
> 
> 
> Advice and thoughts? Is my thinking way off?*



Garbage In, Garbage Out! A preamp will make it worse amplifying the multipath. As I said, ABC is on their own tower, and the rest of us are literally a few hunfred yards away from them. I bet you have a roof truss or beam in the way. Move your antenna a few feet in one direction or the other, it won't take much, but I bet there's a tree or something simple causing it. (Trial & Error Time!) You also have to think small, because the wavelength of a UHF channel like 17, is about 12 inches, and even smaller at the channels we are operating at now (mid 50's). By comparison, channel 5's VHF wavelength is measured in feet, so UHF does not bend around trees and beams as easily as VHF.


Try moving it a few feet (or even inches) left, right, forward, and back, then try the outside. Exhaust the cheap alternatives first.


----------



## Scooper

Whenever somebody tells me they want to get OTA with an antenna in the attic - "Fine, if it works". I ALWAYS reccomend that you get your OTA antennas outside where they were designed to work.


As far as aiming - I'd say if you're more than about 10 miles from the antenna farm, they are all (except WUNC) essentially in the same location (WLFL 22 analog is off on their own antenna also). Trying to receive WUNC and the rest of the digital stations - almost requires a rotor.


----------



## bjdupuis




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I wanted to revisit this topic after a month had passed. I don't know what TWC and WRAL did but at least at my location, the HD-DVR recordings off of WRAL have been majorly improved over the last month.*



I recently completed a move, so I really haven't been able to hit my shows as much as I like. Couple that with a TWC problem with not picking up certain channels (everything between UNC digital and WRAL digital), and the fact that the technician convinced my wife that he had to switch out our DVR -- meaning all saved programming gone instantly -- means that I haven't seen much programming at all lately.


That said, it's very heartening to hear that some of you noticed an improvement! I look forward to getting back into the swing of things and seeing if I notice it as well. That would be a great boon.


----------



## ralphwalters

There's a website that shows antenna gain plots for commons types of antennas better then I could hope to describe but I've just learned that I can't post urls yet. I'll try another method:


it's at hdtvprimer dot com /ANTENNAS/types dot html


My main antenna is a winegard pr-4400, which is fairly selective. I aimed it via antennaweb and I've been pretty happy with it (it's mounted outside btw)

There's a plot of my antenna's pattern (on the same site)


Notice the blue trace, that's it's gain at channel 20 (507.25 Mhz) If the antenna is pointing at the transmitter it's got a good chance of being picked up, but it it's +/- 90 off axis it's best chance of bleeding in is -35db below your main signal. You want to try to point your antenna such that the large area is aimed at the transmitter and the reflections are arriving in the null regions. Remember that rf doesn't behave like light waves, so the best place to point it isn't always the most logical.


You should also realize that you're installing your antenna at the best possible time of the year. Low moisture, extended darkness hours that reduce atmospheric noise, and all the trees are bare. Come spring everything will sprout and you'll wonder what happened to your signal.


----------



## Kevad

Thanks for the link Ralph. Here's a clickable version.

http://hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/types.html


----------



## feralcat

Professional Antenna installers in Cary area?


Aaaggh....I've dicked around for a week now with three seperate antennas, including the Silver Sensor, putting them in various windows, duct-taping to the outside window sill, etc., and I think I need to bite the bullet, and put up a decent outdoor antenna. I'm sick of the signal fading in and out, and degrading, and choppy audio.


I've read some of the stuff on grounding, and it makes my head ache. I'm willing to pay a pro to install a roof-top antenna, make sure it's grounded properly, etc, and do a nice, neat wall-fish of the coax, and all that mess....Who's a good person in the Cary area to call?


Many thanks.


Steve


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by feralcat_
> *Professional Antenna installers in Cary area?
> 
> 
> Aaaggh....I've dicked around for a week now with three seperate antennas, including the Silver Sensor, putting them in various windows, duct-taping to the outside window sill, etc., and I think I need to bite the bullet, and put up a decent outdoor antenna. I'm sick of the signal fading in and out, and degrading, and choppy audio.
> 
> 
> I've read some of the stuff on grounding, and it makes my head ache. I'm willing to pay a pro to install a roof-top antenna, make sure it's grounded properly, etc, and do a nice, neat wall-fish of the coax, and all that mess....Who's a good person in the Cary area to call?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Steve*



Hey, Steve. I've installed antennas for several forum members - send me a PM and we'll talk.


----------



## Shaky jake

I tried to search the thread for recent pertinent posts, didn't turn up anything.


Has anyone else had problems with WRAZ Fox 50 during the NFL Playoff broadcasts? The sound drops out for a second or two very frequently (every minute or so, often several times a minute), and the picture seems 'jerky' at times (like there is a very bried loss of signal).


Happened last week, yesterday, and now again today. No problems on other channels.


In case it helps, I'm on TWC in Durham, using the built-in QAM tuner in my Hitachi 57S715 (no STB).


Thanks,


Jake


----------



## Greg T

I had lots of drop outs too today with WRAZ OTA. Even with a 90% signal strengh. Same result with Mits Promise Module and HD Tivo.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *I tried to search the thread for recent pertinent posts, didn't turn up anything.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with WRAZ Fox 50 during the NFL Playoff broadcasts? The sound drops out for a second or two very frequently (every minute or so, often several times a minute), and the picture seems 'jerky' at times (like there is a very bried loss of signal).
> 
> 
> Happened last week, yesterday, and now again today. No problems on other channels.
> 
> 
> In case it helps, I'm on TWC in Durham, using the built-in QAM tuner in my Hitachi 57S715 (no STB).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jake*



Not here. Watched game on HD all afternoon. Some (very brief) drops when the end zone camera and "spy-eye" overhead were used. Check out the HDTV Programming forum for the minute-by-minute comments as the game was broadcast. Audio was very good, PQ was erratic due to various cameras (some SD) used. Problem with dark end-zone shots.


E


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IamtheWolf_
> *Not here. Watched game on HD all afternoon. Some (very brief) drops when the end zone camera and "spy-eye" overhead were used. Check out the HDTV Programming forum for the minute-by-minute comments as the game was broadcast. Audio was very good, PQ was erratic due to various cameras (some SD) used. Problem with dark end-zone shots.
> 
> 
> E*



Same here - no drop-outs that I noticed. Of course, I am fast-fowarding throught commercials, time-outs, half-time, etc - and I fast-forwarded most of the 4th quarter - but solid reception throughout.


PS - the PQ didn't look particularly good - looked like fox widescreen, especially compared to the game on CBS now. I hope they do a better job with the Super Bowl.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

I too have noticed a drop last night and today it was going and coming so much I had to switch back over to the Dain Cable Co. here in Timberlake. Oh well maybe they will find the problem soon and fix it.


----------



## hpman247

I am 74 miles away and in VA, and I get WTVD, WNCN, WRAZ, and WRAL fine most of the time.


I have noticed that WTVD is the only station that I "see" more than a 4:3 picture or at least I think I do. WRAL and the rest seem to have the black bars "futher in" during 4:3 material. WTVD's bars "come in" much less. It is a total night and day difference here and I don't understand why. Would any of you mind explaining to me why this is the case.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

NBC had a failure during the second segment of Las Vegas tonight. Came back after the break.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=497457


----------



## BlueCamel

I'm watching 24 right now on NBC and there is a green stripe running down the left edge of the picture. Just though I would say so since I don't think it's supposed to be there.


----------



## ENDContra

^ Yeah, I dont think 24 was supposed to be there on NBC either







. So Im not sure if you mean 24 on FOX or Las Vegas on NBC...but I never noticed a green stripe during 24.


hpman247, Ive noticed that too, but its only during the local programming (ie, if you see commercials during HD shows, they are the usual 4:3 width). Im guessing they do a slight stretch like 13:9 or 14:9 just to fill more screen.


And I also had problems with WRAZ during the Vikings-Iggles game, but no problems outside of that...I always blame the DVR though







.


----------



## BlueCamel

Hahah. Yeah, my bad. Show with the green strip is 'Medium' on NBC. So basicly I'm an idiot any any "bug report" I offer up should be taken with a gain of salt.


----------



## hpman247

I think 24 looks great on WRAZ. The FOX here in Roanoke/Lynchburg DMA doesnt even do HD yet. I also had a problem during the Vikings game. I couldnt keep signal, but I ntice this during many football games on WRAZ. Usually it gets itself right tho after the 1st quarter...weird I know.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *I tried to search the thread for recent pertinent posts, didn't turn up anything.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with WRAZ Fox 50 during the NFL Playoff broadcasts? The sound drops out for a second or two very frequently (every minute or so, often several times a minute), and the picture seems 'jerky' at times (like there is a very bried loss of signal).
> 
> 
> Happened last week, yesterday, and now again today. No problems on other channels.
> 
> 
> In case it helps, I'm on TWC in Durham, using the built-in QAM tuner in my Hitachi 57S715 (no STB).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jake*



I know others said they had no problems, but I noticed the same thing using OTA antenna to my Samsung SIR-TS360 DirecTV HD Receiver. It was like a small hitch in the sound, as if volume was dropping low and popping back up again. This was much more frequent than hitches in the picture, although I noticed those as well occasionally.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Lastnight on Las Vegas and Medium it sounded like the audio had reverted back to stereo on all channels like the last time you had to reboot it.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Lastnight on Las Vegas and Medium it sounded like the audio had reverted back to stereo on all channels like the last time you had to reboot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Right you are. It had changed all the audios back to the same PID number. I can't see any reason for it, but I just set everything back.


----------



## wjarrettc

Well apparently I unsubscribed from updates to this thread somehow and hadn't gotten any emails in a while about this thread being updated. Anyway, I scanned back over the last few pages and didn't see mention of this so I'll post it.


I noticed a few days ago that Time Warner has HD Movies On Demand working now. I'm not sitting in front of the TV just now but I think it was on channel 299 and also mirrored on 502. There wasn't a heck of a lot to choose from, mainly IMAX programs that you can see other places (INHD for example) but they did have Shrek 2 on there for 3.95.


Nice to see they've got that working now...


Jarrett


----------



## wmcneil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *I know others said they had no problems, but I noticed the same thing using OTA antenna to my Samsung SIR-TS360 DirecTV HD Receiver. It was like a small hitch in the sound, as if volume was dropping low and popping back up again. This was much more frequent than hitches in the picture, although I noticed those as well occasionally.*



I also am seeing the same audio problem frequently on 50.1, including early this morning. I am using a ChannelMaster 4228, Samsung SIR-TS360, and am located just west of Jordan Lake. I have absolutely no video dropouts.


----------



## ncsu4life

The company i am working for is looking at getting HD sat installed and i was wondering who in the area installs commercial sat service? if anyone knows i would appreciate the heads up. looking through the yellow pages has turned up residential installs thus far.


thanks


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Audio souded fine lastnight, thanks.


----------



## sooke

Q1. Has anyone heard if/when TWC will field the Scientific Atlantic 8300HD DVR?


I have been reading on other threads about an issue with the SA8000HD's resolution, as measured using HDNET's test pattern. After measuring with my SA8000HD I get a horizontal resolution of about 900. This is similar to what other people have measured in some other markets. Here is where I first heard of the issue and what instigated me to measure my STB:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...41#post4664241 


Now, I don't know what my previous SA3250HD or SA3100HD boxes would have scored on the test pattern. I didn't know about the test until after I returned them for the DVR. But as you can read in the post I linked to, there is about a 45% drop in resolution going from the SA3250HD to the SA8000HD in some areas of deployment. I want to know if our area is one of those effected by the issue. So my next question is:


Q2. Can anyone with an SA3250HD (or SA3100HD, or Pace 550) measure there _horizontal_ resolution using the HDNET test pattern to see how they perform in our area?


The test patterns are broadcast Tuesday morning at (I think) 8 am. I think the resolution pattern is the second one. It will contain "wedges" both vertical and horizontal. These wedges are basically lines that get closer and closer together. There are little numbers along the wedges. The way _I_ determined reolution was to find the point in the wedge where I could no longer distinguish that there were lines anymore (blurred to grey). Then I used the corresponding number like this: (n X 100 X 1.77). I get about 900 lines of resolution horizontally.


After much reading of posts, it seems the SA8000HD performance depends on where it is deployed (more specifically, on what other STBs must be supported where it is deployed). To get background on this, and the underlying issue, read posts by "vegggas" in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...43#post4949743 


If you read through you find out that a firmware fix will not improve the problem. But moving to the SA8300HD is supposed to perform better. So I'm interested in if/when it will be available.


Q3. Anybody else think their SA8000HD was a little soft compared to their last cable box?


Thanks for any comments, measurements, information, or rumors.


Sooke


----------



## dave_ral

Does anybody know if the Raleigh TWC HD boxes (both DVR and non DVR) support digital audio out to a 5.1 receiver? If the boxes can do it, how (optical or what?) and then does TWC actually put the data in there and enable the output?


Gonna buy a home theater receiver and want to know what the TWC boxes support, if anything.


Thanks


----------



## sooke

dave_ral,


The SA8000HD (DVR) and the SA3250HD (non-DVR) both support digital audio 5.1 over coax. I don't see an optical port. I've used both boxes with my receiver/surround sound system. TWC has (or had) atleast 2 other non-DVR HD boxes (the Pace 550 and the SA3100HD), but I am not sure what they are capable of.


Not all networks and not all shows use 5.1 channels though. Only some do. I've enjoyed Alias this season in 5.1. That show seems to make good use of the surround speakers. Generally, I've found DVDs do a much better job of using the surrounds than TV shows do. Although, it's nice when 5.1 audio is available for sporting events because you can raise (or lower) the center channel volume. This lets you make the announcers louder compared to crowd noise, or if you prefer, eliminate the announcers to get an at-the-stadium effect.


Sooke


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *The SA8000HD (DVR) and the SA3250HD (non-DVR) both support digital audio 5.1 over coax. I don't see an optical port.*



There is a optical digital audio port on my SA8000HD. Im not looking at it right now but if I recall its the "trapdoor" style rather than the protective plug version (Im sure theres a technical term for each but I have no idea what they are).


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *There is a optical digital audio port on my SA8000HD. Im not looking at it right now but if I recall its the "trapdoor" style rather than the protective plug version (Im sure theres a technical term for each but I have no idea what they are).*



Does anybody know if TWC turns this on?


----------



## wjarrettc

I think optical audio is enabled on the TWC HD-DVR but I'm using coaxial so I'm not 100% positive.


In other TWC news, I noticed that ESPN Deportes is coming over on channel 379 this morning. I'm guessing it's part of the Sabor Latino package but there's no official announcement of the channel on their website or any program data in my onscreen guide. As a soccer fan, I'm delighted by the addition.


Also, I wonder if the addition of ESPN Deportes could be foreshadowing of ESPN2-HD coming soon. I'm guessing that they got a package deal on both of these channels, but it's just a guess.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *I know others said they had no problems, but I noticed the same thing using OTA antenna to my Samsung SIR-TS360 DirecTV HD Receiver. It was like a small hitch in the sound, as if volume was dropping low and popping back up again. This was much more frequent than hitches in the picture, although I noticed those as well occasionally.*



Same here. It's been around since the MLB playoffs for me. FOX 50 is still hard for me tune as well with a Samsung TS-360. Pretty discouraging with the Super Bowl coming up. I have a replacement box coming because of the 720P bug so hopefully the new box tunes better.


EDIT:


Great, now the NFC game is on and I can't get FOX 50 tuned in. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dave_ral_
> *Does anybody know if TWC turns this on?*



They do, that's how I've got mine hooked up.


j.


----------



## rotarypower




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Shaky jake_
> *I tried to search the thread for recent pertinent posts, didn't turn up anything.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with WRAZ Fox 50 during the NFL Playoff broadcasts? The sound drops out for a second or two very frequently (every minute or so, often several times a minute), and the picture seems 'jerky' at times (like there is a very bried loss of signal).
> 
> 
> Happened last week, yesterday, and now again today. No problems on other channels.
> 
> 
> In case it helps, I'm on TWC in Durham, using the built-in QAM tuner in my Hitachi 57S715 (no STB).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jake*



Hey, I'm having the same problem with the NFC championship game on FOX50 HDTV being broadcast on TWC Cary. This is really odd.


I have a Sharp LC-37GD6U LCD HDTV set, with a CABLE CARD setup using the built in HDTV/Digital tuner. I also have the SA-8000HD DVR. I use a 3 way splitter, one going to DVR, one to Digital input on back of TV, and one going to Analogue input on back of TV. While watching the FOX football game today (Falcons VS Eagles), and the game last week, I notice when I use the built in tuner on my TV that I get EXACTLY the same thing you are talking about. Periodic dropouts of audio, with some video dropouts too. VERY ANNOYING!!! So, I figured it must be the broadcast. But, when I switch over to the DVR, which I have maybe a 10 second delay set up by pausing it during the game, I can watch the exact same time period of the game, but guess what? Yep, NO dropouts! It's the same signal, but something is different between the built in HDTV tuner in my $4000 HDTV set and the POS SA-8000HD DVR. I even swapped the cable outputs from the splitter just to confirm that that wasn't the cause. Same problem. I also checked the signal strength into the HDTV, it's well above the minimum, in between 83-88 (dB?), it states signal should be 60 or above.


What gives here? I wonder if your HDTV and mine use the same tuner chip, and there is a bug or problem with it? I can't explain it except to say that it's bothering the hell out of me. Anyone got any ideas, thoughts?


----------



## SteveFitz1

I'm seeing these same occassional audio/video dropouts during the NFC Championship Game. I'm watching OTA on an RCA F38310 with built-in HD tuner. It appears these dropouts only occur from specific cameras (like end zone shots or shots from the remote overhead cam). I don't recall ever seeing a dropout during a normal sideline shot.


This has occurred during several of the FOX NFL games lately and always seems to be from the same camera angles.


Guess I'm not the only one seeing this behavior.


Steve


----------



## gbirk

I'm not getting any audio on OTA FOX50 HDTV. Had to watch the NFC Championship game on 50-2.


----------



## hpman247

Is anyone elses Desperate Housewives not in HD. Just the normal 4:3 here. I hope that Boston Legal will be, or it could be that they forgot to flip the switch.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hpman247_
> *Is anyone elses Desperate Housewives not in HD. Just the normal 4:3 here. I hope that Boston Legal will be, or it could be that they forgot to flip the switch.*



Looks like they "flipped the switch" about 2-3 minutes before the end of Desperate Housewives. Between the audio problems on the football game and the non-HD DH episode, it was a bad night for HD in the Triangle.


----------



## ENDContra

Well besides the non-HD Housewives, Ive noticed a lot of pixelation on WTVD over the past week or two...it only seemed to show up right after a commercial break, but during Aladdin Saturday night and the DH rerun, there was pixelation throughout, particularly during fast motion. Is anyone else seeing this, and does anyone know if this on the network or local level?


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *I think optical audio is enabled on the TWC HD-DVR but I'm using coaxial so I'm not 100% positive.
> 
> 
> In other TWC news, I noticed that ESPN Deportes is coming over on channel 379 this morning. I'm guessing it's part of the Sabor Latino package but there's no official announcement of the channel on their website or any program data in my onscreen guide. As a soccer fan, I'm delighted by the addition.
> 
> 
> Also, I wonder if the addition of ESPN Deportes could be foreshadowing of ESPN2-HD coming soon. I'm guessing that they got a package deal on both of these channels, but it's just a guess.*



CSR at TWC told me ESPN Deportes is a temporary channel -- it's being carried for the Dominican League Finals which go through this week.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *CSR at TWC told me ESPN Deportes is a temporary channel -- it's being carried for the Dominican League Finals which go through this week.*



That's crushing news to me. I better get on the phone!


----------



## wmcneil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Looks like they "flipped the switch" about 2-3 minutes before the end of Desperate Housewives. Between the audio problems on the football game and the non-HD DH episode, it was a bad night for HD in the Triangle.*




I continue to see the audio problems periodically on 50.1 I never get video dropouts....My Samsung 360 actually locked up during Desperate Housewifes on 11.1. It continued to display the video, but no audio, and would not respond to the remote control. I had to re-boot it. This lockup happened late in the show, and it may have been initiated by the reported "switch flipping".


Directv, ChannelMaster 4228 antenna, Samsung SIRTS360, near Jordan Lake


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *That's crushing news to me. I better get on the phone!*



I confirmed this as well. I'm asking any soccer fans in the area that are interested in UEFA CHampions League or Dutch soccer to call or write TWC and tell them you want your ESPN Deportes on a permanent basis.


Thanks.


----------



## ncsu4life

the samsung ts-360 sux... im getting a replacement any day now... and i hope it fixes all of my issues. dropping sound on 50.1 and the video problems on espn taped movies and abc filmed shows.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> 
> I'm asking any soccer fans in the area that are interested in UEFA CHampions League or Dutch soccer to call or write TWC and tell them you want your ESPN Deportes on a permanent basis.



You can also contact TWC through their web form .


----------



## Erik Garci

 ESPN Deportes schedule


----------



## easternncnewswat

Hey everyone,


Anybody have any ideas what WTVD's plans are for 11.2 now that ABC News Now is being yanked on January 29th? Apparently, ABC wants to see if they can make it more profitable; guess that means it'll turn out to be some subscription internet servcie. Will WTVD do a SD simulcast of 11.1 like they did before?


I know you all can barely get UPN 28 in the triangle. Any idea as to when they might turn up the power or reorient their antenna? I remember reading on this thread months ago that the engineer thought UPN 28's digital antenna's signal was being squelched by the analog antenna. Will this ever be corrected or will the power increase solve this problem?


Likewise, when might WB 22 turn up the power? I can barely pick them up, but at least I can get it most of the time. We don't have a ota WB here in the Greenville market.


Finally, will WRAZ have PSIP up and running by the Feb 1st deadline? I remember someone mentioning not until Summer 2005 way way back in the thread last year. Or was that full power? Likewise, our Fox affiliate hasn't even began testing a digital signal down here. We have no idea when we're going to get a FOX digitally. I'm one of the lucky few that can get WRAZ at their current output.


Thanx for any info in advance.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Anybody, anybody? J/K! Thanx anyway... I thought I'd at least throw some things out there and see if anyone knew anything about the items I mentioned!


----------



## AdilM

I noticed a lot of complaints about the Samsung 360. I currently have this box and am not overly happy w/ it. The previous Sony box pulled in more OTA channels.

It has been mentioned many times, but older versions of this box have "stuck" firmware. This box was supposed to be recalled, but it never happened. CC and BB are aware of issues w/ this box, but you would have to trade it in for the same box or an older Hughes box.

I would hold out for a next gen box. The newer tuners will deal w/ multipath better.

Multipath is the main reason alot of people are having OTA reception problems in the area.

I know Fox gives me random audio/video synch issues. It is one of the rare times I have to get up and mess w/ the antenna.

I know it's been said, but height is key to better signal reception.


I am currently using bunny ears hooked up to an amp and am getting all the major locals. The Terk, RS, and Zenith options never worked out oddly enough. I have not moved to an outdoor Channelmaster or Winegard antenna yet. UPN is spotty at best when it comes in. No WB or PAX for me for now.


----------



## Richard Fuller

Okay guys Superbowl is rapidly approaching and I need to replace my antenna to pick up FOX 50. I'm 45 miles from the towers(Oxford) and now am using a Radio Shack VU-120XR. It was suppose to be good up to 90 miles UHF well it isn't. I have the Channel Master 4228 antenna with the Channel Master 7775 pre-amp should this do the trick. There is no major obstruction in the way and with the old antenna I only picked up FOX very sparingly.Will this do the trick for me(only thing I wish is I could of got it up during all those 60 and 70 degree days)


----------



## Scooper

Richard - the 4228 should do better than your current VU-120 - as a matter of fact, I'm kind of surprised you can get anything with the RS out there in Oxford. I'd try the antenna w/o the 7775 pre-amp first, then add it if needed.


As a point, most of the mileage figures Radio Shack gives for their antennas are about double the reality - or more than that !


----------



## Greg T

I talked to WB/UPN Raleigh. They don't have any plans to up the Power, they have to have it full power by June 06'. I don't get UPN, but I get WB 22 as long as the weather doesn't turn too bad.

Lucky for me I was able to get DHwives out of Greensboros since the Raleigh ABC didn't pass the HD (talk about a show that warrants HD). I think ABC Raleigh has reduced their bandwitch for HD, they are now doing 11.1,11.2 and 11.3. So 11.1 is probably getting 12 mb/s, thus the pix-elation during Aladdin. Hopefully we'll get more bandwith for 11.1 when 11.2 (news) goes away.

I adjusted my antennae a little, my 50.1 breakups have been reduced.



Equipment

HD Tivo

Mitsubishi Promise Module

Samsung TS160

Two UHF only Radio Shack antennaes joined with equal length wires to a channel Master preamp. 45' and 40' high. One pointed towards Clayton (Raleigh) the other pointed towards Greensboro.


I've got two HD:

ABC

NBC

CBS

PBS


I've got one HD:

WB

UPN

Fox


----------



## easternncnewswat

Thanx for the reply, Greg T... Gee, you'd think with this cable carriage issue that Sinclair is having across the country with some of the cable systems they'd make sure all their stations were putting out a full powered signal. I'm surprised that the RDU WB and UPN aren't at full power yet; it's market 29 after all. It seems to me it would warrant full power. But tha's just my opinion after all.


I usually watch DH on WTVD because of some reception issues with my local ABC, WCTI. Luckily Sunday night, WCTI was coming through loud and clear cause I noticed the problem with WTVD broadcasting SD. I hadn't noticed a lot of pixilation on WTVD's main HD channel, but have noticed the two subs were very muted and dull looking.


Thanx again for the info!


----------



## easternncnewswat

Looks like WTVD 11.2 will become SD simulcast of the HD primary. Electronic Programming Guide data is mirroring 11.1 on 11.2 now. We'll see once ABC News Now goes off the air on 1/29.


----------



## Richard Fuller

Okay guys I have success...I talked my son through the installation of the Channel master 4228 and 7775 preamp.Fox now comes in nice and strong so does the WB. Is anyone getting UPN in reliably now that and PBS are the only things missing for me?


----------



## ENDContra

^^ Yeah 11.2 was an SD digital version of their analog broadcast before ABC News Now, so I imagine thats what they will be going back to.


Is there anyone from WTVD that reads/posts here? Would be nice to hear any official info regarding bandwidth. Im glad Im not the only one thats noticed the pixelation problems. I will say though that outside of the few seconds after a commerical break, Alias looked pretty good last night.


Medium on Monday on NBC, however, made the Aladdin pixelation pale in comparison...granted I was watching on my DVR but usually thats not the issue (usually). Anyone else notice anything with 17 or is it just me?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *^^
> 
> Medium on Monday on NBC, however, made the Aladdin pixelation pale in comparison...granted I was watching on my DVR but usually thats not the issue (usually). Anyone else notice anything with 17 or is it just me?*



I think I just saw what you described on the Apprentice. Time-Warner Engineers also saw some issues last weekend that could be the same thing you're seeing. We'll re-boot in the wee hours of the morning, and that should take care of it.


----------



## sooke

Can someone remind me whether UPN in HD is available OTA in Raleigh?


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Can someone remind me whether UPN in HD is available OTA in Raleigh?
> *



I can. It's not.


In addition, UPN-DT is running on what I call "tower power." That is, in order to pick up the signal, you need to be standing at the tower.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Can someone remind me whether UPN in HD is available OTA in Raleigh?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*




WUPN is going full power next week. If you can get it they transmit out of Randleman, NC. Which is about 60 miles east of Raleigh.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *WUPN is going full power next week. If you can get it they transmit out of Randleman, NC. Which is about 60 miles east of Raleigh.*



Do you know if that will be UPN-DT or UPN-HD?


----------



## mikedaul




> Quote:
> That is, in order to pick up the signal, you need to be standing at the tower.



I've been able to get glimmers of UPN out here in chapel hill since the leaves are off the trees. It looks great for the 2 seconds I can see before it breaks up










I can get WB at about 60%, so it is tollerable to watch, but it gets annoying when the wind blows or anything like that.


----------



## hbehrman

I have been picking up UPN OTA now for the last week or so w/ a Z Silver Sensor and a Samsung T151. My Location is around Lake Wheeler. I have gotten channel 30 (shopping) and 40 (univision) from out east somewhere.


Has anyone had success getting WUNC and the other major stations with an antenna in the attic? WUNC is 180 degrees (or thereabouts) from the other stations. I am going to get a CM3671. It was suggested that I get two antennas if I couldn't get WUNC off the backend.


Henry


----------



## Greg T

It's UPN-HD and it looks great. I'm recording Enterprise every Friday now (never watched it before, who says HD doesn't generate revenue). I'm afraid I'm going to lose WB 22 when the leaves come back.


----------



## Jsipe

Last Saturday, my SA8000HD started to die. When trying to access recorded shows, it gave an error and said I had to contact TWC. This is the 2nd time this has happened so I was more than a little upset since last time they said it couldn't be fixed and they would have to replace my box and I would lose all of my recorded shows (last time the first 5 episodes of Lost, this time the first 6 episodes of 24...)


After stewing for an hour I called and found out there is a new fix for this problem.


Unplug the box and hold down the Volume (-) button (left button on circular console) on the front of the box while plugging in the unit. Hold this button until the clock comes back up on the box.


Works like a charm. Box is working great.


While on the phone I asked if the 8300HD would be arriving in Raleigh soon. After double checking the tech told me that when it arrives in North Carolina it should be here first but at this point nobody down there knows anything about it or when it might arrive.


----------



## gilber

Hi guys,


After lurking in this forum for some time I finally took the step this past weekend and got my HDTV (Sony KDF-55WF655).


I thought I would post my setup/experience here in case it might be of help for those that might be lurking just as I was before diving right into this.


I'm in West Cary (near HW55). Got an amplified Square Shooter antenna, which I currently have indoors against a window (planning to install it outdoors on the roof when it stops being so cold outside). I was surprised (and happy) when even with this setup, I was able to pickup all our local digital stations. Even UPN-28, which I gather from the discussions here is the weakest, I can pickup fairly reliably. I've had a little more trouble with PBS, since it's transmitting from the opposite direction, but if I turn the antenna a little bit, I get that one too (hopefully when I put the antenna outside I'll have better signal on this one).


I'm even picking up CBS out of Greensboro! So I'm kind of hoping that I'll be able to pick up their UPN too when they go full power, given that our local station doesn't transmit and HD signal.


I only hope that this good luck is not due to the trees having no leaves this time of year. Remains to be seen what kind of signal I'll be having come spring.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Jsipe_
> *While on the phone I asked if the 8300HD would be arriving in Raleigh soon. After double checking the tech told me that when it arrives in North Carolina it should be here first but at this point nobody down there knows anything about it or when it might arrive.*



Interesting ... I asked the same question in the HD recorders forum and TWC said it would not appear in Raleigh in the next 3-6 months.


Also in that forum is a post from someone in Charlotte NC who has just had his 8300HD installed. So much for Raleigh being first.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by hbehrman_
> *Has anyone had success getting WUNC and the other major stations with an antenna in the attic? WUNC is 180 degrees (or thereabouts) from the other stations. I am going to get a CM3671. It was suggested that I get two antennas if I couldn't get WUNC off the backend.*



When I first got my CM4221 I had it in the attic. I could get CBS, ABC, NBC (sort of) and FOX no problem. Couldn't get WUNC off the "back" when it was in the attic. When I moved it to the roof I thought I might be able to, but the 4221 is pretty directional (if you ever look at the little graphs, it's "rear" reception range is about 5% of the front) so I still couldn't get WUNC. Everything else was stronger, including the NBC signal which locks just fine now.


Unless you're pretty close to WUNC's tower, I'd be surprised if you could pick it up without pointing the front end of the antenna at it.


----------



## sooke

Welcome to the forum gilber.


Hey I found a little forum tip some might find useful for long threads like this one. I've always been annoyed that I had to reset my browser bookmark to the last page of this thread whenever it grew enough to spill over into a new page. If you edit your bookmark and replace the "pagenumber=xxx" at the end of the URL with "goto=lastpost" it will always send you to the end no matter what page we're up to.


Sooke


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VisionOn_
> *Interesting ... I asked the same question in the HD recorders forum and TWC said it would not appear in Raleigh in the next 3-6 months.
> 
> 
> Also in that forum is a post from someone in Charlotte NC who has just had his 8300HD installed. So much for Raleigh being first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TWC is testing the SA8300 in smaller markets. Charlotte has a "test lab" where some of the new boxes go first before being deployed to other places - that's probably how one of the new boxes got installed.


plus, twc raleigh is one of the largest TWC divisions - so they'll have the 8300s after most of the kinks have been ironed out.


BTW- your best bet in getting accurate and reliable information is by emailing TWC -- they respond pretty quickly.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

I'm new to OTA HDTV here in Timberlake. I'm just using the indoor antenna at this time but was wanting to know what antenna would You get for this area? We get the basic WRAL , WTVD, PBS now. Sometimes 50, & 22, 17 when playing around with the little antenna.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikedaul

RSMoonwalks, check out antennaweb.org. It will tell you where to point your antennas and give a rough estimate of what you should be able to pull in OTA.


----------



## MacAttack1970

I am getting ready to purchase an HDTV. I think I know everything I will need to get except the antenna and "stuff" that goes with it. I am not sure what the "stuff" is: amplifier, plug, cables, etc. Can anyone recommend one of the best OTAs and what else I may need to get?


AdTHANKSvance


Meanwhile, I will start reading through the 100+ pages here.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MacAttack1970_
> *I am getting ready to purchase an HDTV. I think I know everything I will need to get except the antenna and "stuff" that goes with it. I am not sure what the "stuff" is: amplifier, plug, cables, etc. Can anyone recommend one of the best OTAs and what else I may need to get?
> 
> 
> AdTHANKSvance
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I will start reading through the 100+ pages here.*




Hey, MacAttack - welcome to the HD world. You'll love it.


I run a local Home Theater company (Carolina Home Theater), and I can probably answer any questions you might have in regards to HDTV and OTA reception. I've also installed antennas for several other forum members, if that's a service you're interested in.


Send me a PM and we can take this offline.


PS - Depending on the TV you're looking at, I also might be able to get you a discount.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Am I missing something? I flipped over to WB 22 during Lost's first commercial break and found Smallville was in SD. Am I crazy or weren't they broadcasting HD at least a couple of weeks ago. I distinctly remember watching One Tree Hill, Smallville, and Jack & Bobby in HD on WB 22. What happened?


----------



## easternncnewswat

Disregard the above... I guess someone read my post or they noticed at the station that something was wrong. WB22 is back in HD now! At least some of Smallville was HD tonight!


----------



## ralphwalters

Another newbie question here, I'm curious how wunc is able to run 5 hdtv streams from it's tower? I assume they either run two or more at a lower bandwidth or they run some kind of stats based compression on them?


I checked their website and it seems that there are times when all 5 are running at once. (I can't post links yet sorry)


Thanks in advance,


Ralph


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ralphwalters_
> *Another newbie question here, I'm curious how wunc is able to run 5 hdtv streams from it's tower? I assume they either run two or more at a lower bandwidth or they run some kind of stats based compression on them?
> 
> 
> I checked their website and it seems that there are times when all 5 are running at once. (I can't post links yet sorry)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Ralph*



WUNC runs these subchannels:


4-1 UNC-TV

4-2 UNC-HD (PBS-HD)

4-3 UNC-KD (PBS Kids)

4-4 UNC-ED (PBS You)

4-5 UNC-SD (PBS APB)


However, 4-2 only airs from 8-11PM. At that time, 4-3, 4-4, and 4-5 are all shut off.


- Trip


----------



## Greg T

Any chance of getting another PBS station beside the UNC one? I haven't seen Smart Traveler's since I've moved here. The few hours of mostly repeat episodes of Carolina Outdoors is getting old.

Does anyone actual prefer many channels of SD over one channel of SD with one full time HD station.


----------



## Scooper

If you can get something from VA...


----------



## ceburkett

So, I moved my cm4221 to a different spot in the attic, and I think I'm finally getting 50.1 with no drop-outs (just in time for my Superbowl party).


Now that that worry is behind me, I have a question. A friend is bringing his projector over so we can have a bigger screen for the game (my plasma is 42 inch) but I was thinking it would be nice if I could have them both going at once (same room).


Problem is, the HR10-250 only outputs HDMI *or* component (not both at once). The projector takes component and my plasma takes both. Is there a way to "split" the component outs so I can drive both displays at the same time? I assume there's a piece of hardware that'll do this, but I don't want to plunk down much cash for a one time thing.


Thanks for any info,

Charles


----------



## vanelin

I believe that you cannot drive 2 devices with the HR10-250, but you may want to do a search over at ww.tivocommunity.com to verify.


I have the same tivo, but haven't tried it.


----------



## vanelin

Anybody else have a problem with Joey last night on 17.1? It was in SD almost all the time except for about 20 seconds?


I haven't checked on ER, but hopefully it was broadcast in HD.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ncsu4life_
> *the samsung ts-360 sux... im getting a replacement any day now... and i hope it fixes all of my issues. dropping sound on 50.1 and the video problems on espn taped movies and abc filmed shows.*



DirecTV sent me a Hughes HTL-HD to replace my problematic Samsung TS360. The day I boxed up the 360, it was reported here that the 720P bug was finally fixed. LOL. The Hughes has a much better tuner and a more responsive remote though so I'm happy. Hopefully the Super Bowl comes in strong on Sunday with no audio hiccups. 24 has been flawless with the Hughes and my Radio Shack 15-1880.


----------



## vicw

I'm a recent refuge from Southern California - soon to be happily retired in the Pinehurst/Southern Pines area.


I previously had the luxury of pretty good OTA HD reception in Escondido, near San Diego since 1998, but I'm not sure there will be much hope of reliable OTA at our new place, which will be 50-60 miles or more from the transmitters in the Raleigh area.


I really want to set up with a TIVO HD system on DirecTV, with OTA via antenna, but if I can't get decent OTA for the digital channels, I will have to consider the TWC alternative.


I could look up the location in one of the web sites, but my previous experience tells me that reality isn't always as predicted by those things, and I would rather hear from anyone who has had some real world experience in that approximate location.



Vic W


----------



## Scooper

The majority(all networks except PBS) of the Raleigh area DTV transmitters are just east of Garner, close to Auburn. WUNC (PBS) is located out by Chapel Hill.


Yes, you CAN trust www.antennaweb.org for our area - at least as far direction is concerned. The size of antenna maybe another issue... at your distance, you probaly want as good a UHF antenna as you can find, and probably need a pre-amp to boot - especially for DT22 and DT28 .


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *Anybody else have a problem with Joey last night on 17.1? It was in SD almost all the time except for about 20 seconds?
> 
> 
> I haven't checked on ER, but hopefully it was broadcast in HD.*



Yes - just finished watching Joey off the HDTivo and it switched back and forth from HD with no center channel to SD with stereo audio. Mostly the SD/stereo combo.


Very annoying.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ceburkett_
> *
> 
> Is there a way to "split" the component outs so I can drive both displays at the same time? I assume there's a piece of hardware that'll do this, but I don't want to plunk down much cash for a one time thing.*



As far as hooking up the HDTivo to more than one display - yes, you have to split the signal. No way to get the HDMI and component to work at the same time.


Since it's a one-time thing, the cheapest thing to do is just get 3 rca y-adapters and split the component signal. Something like this ...

http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...5Fid=274%2D501 


For a better signal, you'd need an HD-capable distribution amplifier ...

http://www.smarthomepro.com/777065.html 



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vicw
> _
> *
> 
> I really want to set up with a TIVO HD system on DirecTV, with OTA via antenna, but if I can't get decent OTA for the digital channels, I will have to consider the TWC alternative.
> 
> 
> I could look up the location in one of the web sites, but my previous experience tells me that reality isn't always as predicted by those things, and I would rather hear from anyone who has had some real world experience in that approximate location.*



vicw - send me a PM. I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *I think I just saw what you described on the Apprentice. Time-Warner Engineers also saw some issues last weekend that could be the same thing you're seeing. We'll re-boot in the wee hours of the morning, and that should take care of it.*



Thanks for looking into this, but I really couldnt tell a different this past Monday. Again though it might just be the DVR as it doesnt provide the same PQ as a non-DVR STBs, although I havent noticed this kind of pixelation on any other channels except ABC on occasion.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vanelin_
> *Anybody else have a problem with Joey last night on 17.1? It was in SD almost all the time except for about 20 seconds?
> 
> 
> I haven't checked on ER, but hopefully it was broadcast in HD.*



NBC had an audio problem with the uplink on Joey & Friends, and suspended HD for the night because the center channel audio was missing. We took local control and switched ER manually after the first intro break and it was fine. See also http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=505243


----------



## WNCN17ENG

oops! I meant Joey and Will & Grace. Sorry I didn't get a chance to post it earlier yesterday. Coffee hasn't kicked in this morning yet.


----------



## ceburkett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> 
> Since it's a one-time thing, the cheapest thing to do is just get 3 rca y-adapters and split the component signal. Something like this ...



Will that really work, or is it likely to look like poo? Even though it's a one time thing, I'd rather not be embarrased with the PQ.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ceburkett_
> *Will that really work, or is it likely to look like poo? Even though it's a one time thing, I'd rather not be embarrased with the PQ.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply!*










I don't think you'll have to worry about being embarrassed with that set-up.


Splitting the cables just causes some signal loss. If the two runs are relatively short (10-20ft), you probably won't even be able to tell much of a difference.


You could always buy the connectors, try them out beforehand, and just return them if you're not satisfied.


----------



## aldamon

My bad. GG FOX50.


----------



## scsiraid

Ive got it in 5.1 and it sounds great.


----------



## aldamon

My bad. I got a new receiver and forgot to change the audio. LOL.


----------



## GonzoF1

I spent all day moving my antenna around the roof to finally get a good solid signal from WRAL/FOX50. I ended up moving it just SIX FEET from its original position to lock it in. It was worth it. The pic and sound are incredible! Lost WTVD in the move, but we get that down from D* anyway and PBS I never watch. THIS is the way to watch the Super Bowl


----------



## claytonHD

There has been talk of this in the past and I needed to get some insight from everyone else on it. I have a Samsung 360 and I am aware of the problems. But I had bad audio problems during the Super Bowl broadcast last night watching Fox50 OTA. I do not get the D* feed so I can't comment on that feed as it compares to the OTA feed. The dropouts seemed to be only with certain cameras, especially the suspended camera. I have seen this problem for quite sometime here with all different broadcasts. I see it on American Idol with certain cameras and these dropouts were there with the NFC championship game as well. The broadcast last night was almost unwatchable at times due to the terrible audio. I tried to switch from DD to stereo at the receiver, but it did not seem to make a difference.


I do not think this is directly related to the previous 360 problems as those have been supposedly fixed. This is a broadcast problem I think from Fox50 but I would like to see if anyone else is seeing the issue with their feed from TWC here in Raleigh or with other STBs. Did anyone have any problems last night?


----------



## Kevad

I saw some audio issues last night OTA during the superbowl, but just attributed it to multipath issues since my antenna is mounted in the attic. Interesting that you mention it however...I'm curious to see if other people saw the same issues.


As another point of reference, my QAM tuner in a different room saw no such audio dropouts.


----------



## claytonHD

I assume it could have been multipath, but it is very strange that it only occurred with certain cameras. And I don't see and video problems either. Never pixeled out or anything. Commercials (even HD) were perfect. And when I watch something like 24, I have no issues at all. But I don't claim to understand multipath to the point that I could say it wasn't the culprit. Unfortuantely, the 360's signal strength meter is so poor, that I can't really even measure my signal.


----------



## ncsu4life

i got an rca-210 replacement for my 360 and have been happy with that. the signal meter actually works now and i had a lock on 90% for fox50. however i experienced the same problems as you stated above with certain camera angles having audio issues and minor clipping issues... most of the game was fine however except for these limited camera angles.


----------



## wmcneil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by claytonHD_
> *There has been talk of this in the past and I needed to get some insight from everyone else on it. I have a Samsung 360 and I am aware of the problems. But I had bad audio problems during the Super Bowl broadcast last night watching Fox50 OTA. I do not get the D* feed so I can't comment on that feed as it compares to the OTA feed. The dropouts seemed to be only with certain cameras, especially the suspended camera. I have seen this problem for quite sometime here with all different broadcasts. I see it on American Idol with certain cameras and these dropouts were there with the NFC championship game as well. The broadcast last night was almost unwatchable at times due to the terrible audio. I tried to switch from DD to stereo at the receiver, but it did not seem to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I do not think this is directly related to the previous 360 problems as those have been supposedly fixed. This is a broadcast problem I think from Fox50 but I would like to see if anyone else is seeing the issue with their feed from TWC here in Raleigh or with other STBs. Did anyone have any problems last night?*



I also have a 360, and a ChannelMaster 4228 antenna, roof mounted. I'm just west of Jordan Lake. I can confirm the audio problems with 50.1:

* Virtually never any video dropouts

* Picture quality is excellent

* Audio clipping/dropout is only on certain cameras

- I do sometimes see the problem during the local news.

- It is somewhat subtle, only a small volume change or "click" at

the end or beginning of each word. Yet it is somehow _extremely_

distracting and annoying.

* Commercials are always fine


I have seen many comments in the forums that the 360 OTA tuner is not as good as many others.... I haven't heard these audio problems on 4, 5, 11, 17, or 28. ....My intuition is that the problem is the combination of a less than

stellar 360 OTA tuner, with some aspect of channel 50's broadcast aggravating the problem.


Are there any engineering folks who work for 50 that could chime in here?


----------



## robnalex

I am getting better picture quality from DirecTV on NBCE than from WNCNDT 17.1 OTA and would expect the opposite to be the case. I know that DirecTV is sending a compressed signal with reduced resolution. My OTA PQ for CBC and ABC is certainly vastly better than the feed from DirecTV. Perhaps NBC17ENG can provide some insight?


I have 2 HR10-250 DirecTiVos and can do A-B comparisons. What I'm getting from 17.1 is definitely inferior. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by claytonHD_
> *There has been talk of this in the past and I needed to get some insight from everyone else on it. I have a Samsung 360 and I am aware of the problems. But I had bad audio problems during the Super Bowl broadcast last night watching Fox50 OTA. .... The dropouts seemed to be only with certain cameras, especially the suspended camera. ...Did anyone have any problems last night?*



Watched on TWC in Raleigh. Had audio drops whenever the overhead (SKY?) Cam was used. Also there was a slight pause, and alleged "swimming" grass from that camera. I know it wasn't my TV.


See the HDTV Programmers thread for the game in that section of this forum.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *I am getting better picture quality from DirecTV on NBCE than from WNCNDT 17.1 OTA and would expect the opposite to be the case. I know that DirecTV is sending a compressed signal with reduced resolution. My OTA PQ for CBC and ABC is certainly vastly better than the feed from DirecTV. Perhaps NBC17ENG can provide some insight?
> 
> 
> I have 2 HR10-250 DirecTiVos and can do A-B comparisons. What I'm getting from 17.1 is definitely inferior. Anyone else notice this?*



I don't get the DirecTV NBCE, but I do get WXVII out of High Point. They are sending the full 19.3 MB/s Mpeg2 stream. The picture quality is vastly superior to WNCNDT's 17.1. Multi-casting is the devil. lol.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *I don't get the DirecTV NBCE, but I do get WXVII out of High Point. They are sending the full 19.3 MB/s Mpeg2 stream. The picture quality is vastly superior to WNCNDT's 17.1. Multi-casting is the devil. lol.*



Thanks for the comparison, because I was seeing some artifacts on my signal at home, but had not received any viewer comments about it, so I was not sure if it was my old first generation receiver causing it. TWC is recording every second of our feed and monitoring it, and I have a team of 6 viewers watching it OTA and on TWC reporting any errors. I'll ask them to look closer.


WNBC (NBCE) gets their feed directly from the source, without the satellite issues, and back hauls it to the DirecTV up link over fiber, with little or no compression. It should look about as good as it gets.


We're still tweaking our new multiplexer blindly since the manual still has not been written, so we're being careful to not totally mess things up. We also have been careful to not reduced the HD bandwidth at all from what we've been sending all along. We stole the bits from our SD sub-channel for Weather Plus, but that's another story we're working on.


We did install the newest software last Friday, which took care of the RCA sets losing 17-1, and was supposed to fix the Samsung problem. Could you drop me an e-mail and describe further just how superior vastly is? I'd certainly appreciate it, as always. Comments


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robnalex_
> *I am getting better picture quality from DirecTV on NBCE than from WNCNDT 17.1 OTA and would expect the opposite to be the case. I know that DirecTV is sending a compressed signal with reduced resolution. My OTA PQ for CBC and ABC is certainly vastly better than the feed from DirecTV. Perhaps NBC17ENG can provide some insight?
> 
> 
> I have 2 HR10-250 DirecTiVos and can do A-B comparisons. What I'm getting from 17.1 is definitely inferior. Anyone else notice this?*



I don't get the NBCE feed from D*, but I've noticed a drop-off in PQ on NBC17 lately.


Joey is really the only show I watch - and the PQ was much better at the beginning of the season than it is now.


----------



## Hiatt66

This wasn't in HD for me last night.


----------



## drill

this may not be the correct forum for this ... if so, i apologize in advance. does Raycom-Jefferson broadcast the ACC bball tournament in HD? and if so, does WRAL carry the HD feed? ESPN is broadcasting the tournament in HD, so if RJ doesn't broadcast HD, anyone know if the ESPN-HD feed will be blacked out on TWC or DirecTV?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drill_
> *this may not be the correct forum for this ... if so, i apologize in advance. does Raycom-Jefferson broadcast the ACC bball tournament in HD? and if so, does WRAL carry the HD feed? ESPN is broadcasting the tournament in HD, so if RJ doesn't broadcast HD, anyone know if the ESPN-HD feed will be blacked out on TWC or DirecTV?*



The ACC tournament is set to be broadcast in HD by ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD.


They should/will be blacked out locally via both TWC and satellite. Unless, of course, your account says you live in another area (for whatever reason







)


Then again, that will only help you for the semi's and the final unless D* actually turns on ESPN2-HD before then.


----------



## jmarkley

Does anybody in the RDU area have a SASEM OnAir USBHDTV tuner? They recently released some new software (2.85 prog and 20054 driver) and it works great except for the fact that now it won't pick up UPN-28 (digital).


It says that the channel locked (which you can see because it actually tunes to the channel when you try to add it in your channel setup), but says that no stream info was present, and so it doesn't actually add it to the lineup. When you click "ok", it then tunes back to the channel that you were previously on.



Is UPN-28 digital actually on 27.2 or something? I was thinking that perhaps the program just doesn't see anything on the .1 subchannel and therefore asssumes that nothing exists, but maybe not.



Is there something going on with UPN-28 lately that have been noticed by others? Thanks for any input.


-Jason


----------



## deArgila

Jason -


UPN28 digital programming is on frequency 27, which usually get's remapped to 28-1.


However, the station is currently under low power and is hard to pick up in most areas.


So, it may be that your tuner senses the channel during the scan, but can't get a strong enough signal to give you a picture.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Last week, I was lucky enough to get UPN 28 for one night here in Greenville. It was on 27.1. I guess the psip wasn't up and running yet for it to rebrand to 28.1. Maybe that is part of the problem with your tuner.


I wish they, the engineers at 22/28, would add UPN 28 to the WLFL stream as a sub channel since I can actually pick up WB 22. It would be better than not getting UPN 28 at all. That seems to be the predicament most people in the triangle are dealing with- it's pretty bad that you guys can't get your local UPN at all and you live there!


----------



## Greg T

Neither ESPN or ESPN2 lists tonights Duke/UNC game in HD.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Just went to WRAL site and they are going to carry the game BUT it is NOT showing in HD


----------



## Scooper

Jefferson - Pilot - still stuck back in the analog way...


----------



## Daryl L

I'm down about 40 miles south of Fayetteville, just west of Lumberton. My buddy who's head of the techs and equipment just called me and said he just got word today that he'll be getting a few SA8300HD DVR's in about 8 to 10 days. He's replacing my 8000HD DVR then. Looks like their finally coming our way.


----------



## putrfixr

ANyone live in/near the Pinehurst area? I've gotten a plasma and a HD receiver from DTV and not sure I live close enough to pick up the OTA signals.


Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


Rick


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by putrfixr_
> *ANyone live in/near the Pinehurst area? I've gotten a plasma and a HD receiver from DTV and not sure I live close enough to pick up the OTA signals.
> 
> 
> Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Rick*


 Antennaweb will give you a pretty good idea what will be required to get what stations at your house. Just put in your address and zip and see what comes up.


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *Jason -
> 
> 
> UPN28 digital programming is on frequency 27, which usually get's remapped to 28-1.
> 
> 
> However, the station is currently under low power and is hard to pick up in most areas.
> 
> 
> So, it may be that your tuner senses the channel during the scan, but can't get a strong enough signal to give you a picture.*




The thing is, i had the channel and could watch it with the old software version of the sasem, it's just after this new software update that i'm having problems getting it to appear in the channel lineup...


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *Last week, I was lucky enough to get UPN 28 for one night here in Greenville. It was on 27.1. I guess the psip wasn't up and running yet for it to rebrand to 28.1. Maybe that is part of the problem with your tuner.
> 
> 
> I wish they, the engineers at 22/28, would add UPN 28 to the WLFL stream as a sub channel since I can actually pick up WB 22. It would be better than not getting UPN 28 at all. That seems to be the predicament most people in the triangle are dealing with- it's pretty bad that you guys can't get your local UPN at all and you live there!*




I know i've had it re-branded before, as it was working fine before with the old software, and correctly got re-mapped to 28-1 from air channel 27. This is exactly what i was wondering, if there was something flaky with their x-mission as of late that would be noticed in the psip not showing up so the (new) software could actually add it to the channel lineup.


Has anybody else noticed this psip issue with upn lately? Can you check?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

NBC has had several problems with the uplink in New York recently with the center channel audio missing on DD 5.1 programming. Last night's West Wing has been reported. Here's a sample of last night's comments from across the nation. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=507663


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I'm down about 40 miles south of Fayetteville, just west of Lumberton. My buddy who's head of the techs and equipment just called me and said he just got word today that he'll be getting a few SA8300HD DVR's in about 8 to 10 days. He's replacing my 8000HD DVR then. Looks like their finally coming our way.*



Do you know if that's the start of large scale roll out or just a test batch?


----------



## Daryl L

This is not a test batch. They may only get small batches per area or huge batches but I'm pretty sure it's a final product rollout. Testing for the 8300's are finish as far as I can tell.


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkley_
> *Has anybody else noticed this psip issue with upn lately? Can you check?*



Update: I just got a call from a UPN-28 engineer and was told that yes, they are having issues with the psip information being broadcast. He hopes to have it resolved (by updating to the latest software version) in 5-7 days, and said to give him a call back if it's not fixed in that time frame.


Just wanted to let people know.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *This is not a test batch. They may only get small batches per area or huge batches but I'm pretty sure it's a final product rollout. Testing for the 8300's are finish as far as I can tell.*




Do the 8300's have a active firewire port?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Greg T_
> *Do the 8300's have a active firewire port?*



To be honest I'm not sure, but I don't think so. I believe the HDMI port is active though.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I'm down about 40 miles south of Fayetteville, just west of Lumberton. My buddy who's head of the techs and equipment just called me and said he just got word today that he'll be getting a few SA8300HD DVR's in about 8 to 10 days. He's replacing my 8000HD DVR then. Looks like their finally coming our way.*



Daryl, please let us know if the HDMI output is enabled when you get your box.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## Trip in VA

Final channel elections are in! Here's what the Raleigh channels have chosen:


WUNC-25

WRAL-48

WTVD-11

WNCN-17

WLFL-27

WRDC-28

WRAY-42

WUNP-36

WUVC-38

WRPX-15

WRAZ-49

WFPX-36


- Trip


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *Final channel elections are in! Here's what the Raleigh channels have chosen:
> 
> 
> WUNC-25
> 
> WRAL-48
> 
> WTVD-11
> 
> WNCN-17
> 
> WLFL-27
> 
> WRDC-28
> 
> WRAY-42
> 
> WUNP-36
> 
> WUVC-38
> 
> WRPX-15
> 
> WRAZ-49
> 
> WFPX-36
> 
> 
> - Trip*



Does this mean these are the final channels that the stations will occupy when they cut over to digital only?


Is there any info out there when they will switch to these potentially new channels?


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkley_
> *Does this mean these are the final channels that the stations will occupy when they cut over to digital only?
> 
> 
> Is there any info out there when they will switch to these potentially new channels?*



Yes.


Right after the shutoff I should think.


- Trip


----------



## jmarkley




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Trip in VA_
> *Yes.
> 
> 
> Right after the shutoff I should think.
> 
> 
> - Trip*



How about the other question, when is ths shuttoff scheduled for? Has it been scheduled at this point yet? Thanks.


-Jason


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmarkley_
> *How about the other question, when is ths shuttoff scheduled for? Has it been scheduled at this point yet? Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Jason*



The hard date was supposed to be December 31, 2006, but that's not happening. The current proposal is 2009 or later.


- Trip


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Daryl, please let us know if the HDMI output is enabled when you get your box.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



I would but unfortunately I don't have anything with a HDMI connection, sorry.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *I would but unfortunately I don't have anything with a HDMI connection, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was wondering this too. Charlotte seems to have theirs up and running so there's a good chance. It might be listed in the diagnostics menu, something like HDMI port: Active, but that's probably a bit too obvious for a diagnostic description. Can you scan the diag menu when you get hooked up and see if anything looks positive? Thanks.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VisionOn_
> *I was wondering this too. Charlotte seems to have theirs up and running so there's a good chance. It might be listed in the diagnostics menu, something like HDMI port: Active, but that's probably a bit too obvious for a diagnostic description. Can you scan the diag menu when you get hooked up and see if anything looks positive? Thanks.*



Sure, no problem.


----------



## ENDContra

Does anyone know what the flags for all of the HD channels on TWC are set at? I think I might have asked something similar before but I had 5c and encrypted QAM all mixed up







. Im wondering what channels I would be able to record via Firewire to PC...I would definitely like to be able to record ESPNHD and/or HDNet if possible. Someone in another thread mentioned how he was recording from almost all HD channels, including HBOHD, using an SA3250 and a PC...Im just wondering what TWC has everything set to here and if Id be able to do the same.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Is anybody else seeing WB22 on 57.1 with no psip and program information?


----------



## Daryl L

My twc friend called yesterday to tell me there will be a delay getting my 8300HD DVR. The guy he sends up the road on Tuesdays to get new equipment is out sick so it might be as late as next week before I get it. He said he got his setup Monday (twc tech personel get first pick for testing) and channel changing is much faster than on the 8000HD DVR (set to output 480i, 480p & 1080i). He hadn't tested recording yet. He also said analog channels look slightly better on the 8300 compared to the 8000 (I'm sure this could vary per users eyes).


----------



## easternncnewswat

I thought they were talking about the UPN affiliate in the Triad, not UPN 28 here in the Triangle.


----------



## Daryl L

easternncnewswat,


Your right. My mistake. It ws another UPN, I edited it ot of my previous post.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *My twc friend called yesterday to tell me there will be a delay getting my 8300HD DVR. The guy he sends up the road on Tuesdays to get new equipment is out sick so it might be as late as next week before I get it. ...*



Hope we're not on the same road. Getting mine Friday.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IamtheWolf_
> *Hope we're not on the same road. Getting mine Friday.*



The SA8300HD boxes are available now in Raleigh? How did you get on their list?


Sooke


----------



## jmarkley




> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *Is anybody else seeing WB22 on 57.1 with no psip and program information?* [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i checked today to see if i could reprogram my channel lineup for upn 28 (which now has psip info), only to find that it didn't pick up 22 now! All i need is one day where all the channels work so i can program the sasem tuner program and then i should be fine.
> 
> 
> What is it with these broadcasters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jason


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *easternncnewswat,
> 
> 
> Your right. My mistake. It ws another UPN, I edited it ot of my previous post.*



No worries, Daryl! I'd be thrilled if UPN 28 and, for that matter, WB 22 went full power with psip working on both. Nod to jmarkley with the last half of that statement!


----------



## MacAttack1970

I have my HDTV through TWC at the moment. The problem I have is that they only have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8000HD and 8300HD with a DVR. The 8000HD I have is horrible to say the least, but awesome when it does work. I suspect it has a defect. But, that's another issue. I have called to confirm that they have teh 8300HD in so I can get a replacement. The problem I am having with them is getting them to answer whether the HDMI out on this STB works. I have gotten 4 replies from them stating in two that it works and two that it doesn't. What I need to do is get the STB off the Component-in. I need to free one for my XBox so I am not sorting through cables everytime I want to watch DVDs, cable, or play XBox.


Does anyone here know if the SA8300HD's HDMI out works?


----------



## edvedd

Got mine installed the other day. The HDMI is not active -- but all other outlets seem to be operational. Scientific Atlanta (i don't think) has sent software to activate it.


PQ is great and the new search feature is cool.


As for the 8000HD -- I never had any problems.


----------



## phishbfm

So what are they basic advantages for getting the 8300??? I would like to know if it will be worth my trouble switching out boxes. If this has already been discussed, I'm sorry.


----------



## MacAttack1970

Here are the problems with my 8000 (From what I have researched, this is a unique box that I have):


Problem 1: DVR starts recording and stops after 1 minute.

Solution: Unplug 8000, let sit for 5 minutes, then boot again. Temporarily resolves the problem


Problem 2: When the STB is turned on, picture lasts for 1 minute (almost to the second), then shuts off the signal to the TV.

Solution: Spam the "Prev" button to go to another channel and back again. Watching tv in strobe sucks. Lucky solution is to unplug the box and let sit for 5 minutes, then reboot. It can take upward of 10 times to get this to work.


Problem 3: When a show actually does record, the HDD automatically formats itself.

Solution: (Quote from TWC) "Don't record shows then."


If anyone really wants this STB, I am returning to the center on Atlantic Avenue tonight. If you want it, I will ask them to hold it for you











If the HDMI is not enabled on the 8300, I am still FUBAR'd on the compnent-ins to get my XBox hooked up. I may have to go to DirecTV sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## elkboy

I called today (Cary, NC office) and was told that they do not yet carry 8300HD boxes....


I put about 25% stock in whatever a TWC customer service rep phone rep tells me, so are the 8300HD models rolled out in Raleigh/Cary already?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *Got mine installed the other day. The HDMI is not active -- but all other outlets seem to be operational. Scientific Atlanta (i don't think) has sent software to activate it.
> 
> 
> PQ is great and the new search feature is cool.
> 
> 
> As for the 8000HD -- I never had any problems.*



I can't see what the problem is with TWCNC and HDMI. It's enabled on other Passport boxes around the country. I can only hope they are trying to fix the problem with audio over the HDMI/Digital out and that's the reason this batch is switched off.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by elkboy_
> *I called today (Cary, NC office) and was told that they do not yet carry 8300HD boxes....
> 
> 
> I put about 25% stock in whatever a TWC customer service rep phone rep tells me, so are the 8300HD models rolled out in Raleigh/Cary already?*



Check out this reply from TW Raleigh in the 8000/8300 Passport forum:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...40#post5202640


----------



## edvedd

I stand corrected -- a buddy of mine just let me know that the HDMI port IS active on the SA8300.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## edvedd

Elkboy-

It's always best to email TWC directly to get the most up to date info -- they respond to emails pretty quickly. I got a response back within an hour.


Also- TWC doesn't have HD DVRs at their payment places.


----------



## starreem

I live in downtown, and was contemplating getting one of those cheeezy satellite dish add-on antennas to pick up all the locals out there on hwy70, and getting a smaller uhf to install on the roof to pick up PBS. My intention was to use a diplexer, combine the signals into a OTA set-top box, rather than get a rotator and a single roof-top antenna. Am I crazy to think this might work?


----------



## elkboy

Just got off the phone... 8300HD swap-out for my 8000 this Sunday....


was told that the HDMI port was inactive (so don't try to use that as an excuse for getting the upgrade, even if it's not true).


----------



## DaveL

8300HD swap-out for my 8000 this Sunday as well...


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by starreem_
> *I live in downtown, and was contemplating getting one of those cheeezy satellite dish add-on antennas to pick up all the locals out there on hwy70, and getting a smaller uhf to install on the roof to pick up PBS. My intention was to use a diplexer, combine the signals into a OTA set-top box, rather than get a rotator and a single roof-top antenna. Am I crazy to think this might work?*



It MIGHT work for WRAL, WRAL, WTVD, and WNCN. I wouldn't hold much hope for the DT versions of WB and UPN, though - those gerbil powered transmitters need all the help you can get...


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by elkboy_
> *(so don't try to use that as an excuse for getting the upgrade, even if it's not true).*



Are you saying that we need an "excuse" to swap out the box? i.e. they won't just swap it because you want the benefits of the 8300?


----------



## phishbfm

so, what are the upgrades with this new unit??


----------



## elkboy

The lady I talked to asked why I needed a different box. I told her that I wanted the HDMI port since my tv does not have DVI (HDMI only). She put me on hold for five minutes and then came back and said that the 8300 didn't even have HDMI enabled and might NEVER have it enabled...


So I said "Fine... then I want it for the guide searching ability and rumored better picture quality".


I don't think they NEED a reason, but they asked, and it cost me five minutes on hold...


----------



## starreem

Thanks Scooper. I was not aware that the UPN and WB used lower powered transmitters. I seldom watch local stations anyway. I am mostly interesetd in PBS. I was looking to take advantage of the second RG6 running from my dish in my front yard (dual LNB-one receiver). I guess I'm also looking for the technical advice if combining the antennas is possible? They would be nowhere close to each other, either in proximity, or elevation.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *The SA8300HD boxes are available now in Raleigh? How did you get on their list?Sooke*



Affirmative. I just called 'em and went through the same process others are describing. It arrived today.


Analog channels look much better with same component cables. I have Coax cable for sound to Denon Receiver, its all good. I do not have HDMI cables to test that port. Even if I did, it would be for video only with sound set to "off" on my TV (so couldn't resolve any of the 5.1 vs 2 channel concerns).


E


----------



## VisionOn

Can somebody who has an 8300 in the RDU area post a report on what is actually working on the 8300? Is the archive to VCR function working?


Thanks.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by starreem_
> *Thanks Scooper. I was not aware that the UPN and WB used lower powered transmitters. I seldom watch local stations anyway. I am mostly interesetd in PBS. I was looking to take advantage of the second RG6 running from my dish in my front yard (dual LNB-one receiver). I guess I'm also looking for the technical advice if combining the antennas is possible? They would be nowhere close to each other, either in proximity, or elevation.*



It's possible to combine the antennas, but you'll likely cause problems with your signal.


For example, you can get a good signal for PBS with one antenna - but when you combine it with the other antenna, a multi-path induced signal from the second antenna will interefere with your "good" signal, causing an overall bad signal.


If you want to try to combine them, what you need is a "combiner." - which is essentially an inverted splitter (but not all splitters can act as combiners due to internal circuitry, so make sure the one you get is properly labeled as a splitter/combiner).


If you want further info or help with your antennas - send me a PM. I can also provide you with a combiner.


----------



## starreem

Thank you deArgila. My HD set-up is still a little ways down the road for me. Been lurking here for a while, and still working out lots of hardware decisions, as well as wiring decisions.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by starreem_
> *Thank you deArgila. My HD set-up is still a little ways down the road for me. Been lurking here for a while, and still working out lots of hardware decisions, as well as wiring decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No problem. If you need any assistance/input - let me know. And, of course, I'll be more than happy to do the install/wiring when the time comes.


----------



## elkboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaveL_
> *8300HD swap-out for my 8000 this Sunday as well...*



Just got a call from TWC (24-hours before 'swap') saying they are out of them in the 'warehouse' and I've been put on a waiting list. When they get more, they'll call..


----------



## ENDContra

So I posted this on the last page and Im guessing that it just got lost in the whole 8300HD frenzy







...anywho, is anyone else out there recording via Firewire to PC with TWC? Id like to find how many channels I can do this with, if any. What are the copy flags set on for each channel? Anyone?







.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *Is anybody else seeing WB22 on 57.1 with no psip and program information?*



Is WLFL ever going to fix this? I e-mailed engineering about this a week ago when I posted and they haven't even bothered to reply with a kiss my a** or anything!


I can understand if the equipment failed or something, but it'd be nice to know if they're at least working on resolving the issue.


Btw, I know they have said they have no plans to up the power on their transmitter, but aren't they required to go full power in June? Or is that just for the big 4 affiliates?


----------



## DaveL




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by elkboy_
> *Just got a call from TWC (24-hours before 'swap') saying they are out of them in the 'warehouse' and I've been put on a waiting list. When they get more, they'll call..*



Well I guess I lucked out as I got the last one that my installer had. Initial impressions are that the picture is noticeably sharper. I just hope is is more reliable. The installer says it shouldn't have dropouts when recording 2 HD sources at the same time.


Also, the installer said that the 8300 uses name brand laptop hard drives that are more reliable. It is definitely quieter than the 8000.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaveL_
> *Also, the installer said that the 8300 uses name brand laptop hard drives that are more reliable. It is definitely quieter than the 8000.*



I think I still see some of the tufts of smoke the installer was blowing up your butt.










According to the Explorer 8300 spec sheet (I don't have TWC cable but I think this is the unit to which you are all referring), the unit is available with 160GB drive (or larger). I think the largest laptop (i.e. 2.5 inch) drive you can get is 100gb, and those are *expensive.*


So, while the unit may be using different drives than before, I doubt they are laptop drives.


----------



## dwwall

My 8300HD install was cancelled as well due to out of stock....


----------



## lobsterdevil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *I know others said they had no problems, but I noticed the same thing using OTA antenna to my Samsung SIR-TS360 DirecTV HD Receiver. It was like a small hitch in the sound, as if volume was dropping low and popping back up again. This was much more frequent than hitches in the picture, although I noticed those as well occasionally.*



I've had the same problems with WRAZ OTA with the SIR-TS360. Resetting the reciever and reorienting the antenna didn't seem to make a difference. At first I thought the problem was exclusively with NFL games, but recently I noticed the problem was really bad with a "King of the Hill" rerun. I'd really hate for this to be the hardware, because it's already been replaced by D* once. Haven't experienced the same problem on our other two recievers, old Panasonic and Mits SR-HR5.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by DaveL_
> *Also, the installer said that the 8300 uses name brand laptop hard drives that are more reliable. It is definitely quieter than the 8000.*



Easy way to check that is to go into the engineering screen and look at the drive specs, that should tell you the model. As the 8000 uses Maxtor drives (that's a name brand if ever I saw one) it does sound like the installer was making it up as he went along. Although given my 8000 died the day after I got it, the drive has to be more reliable. It couldn't be much worse.


I only recently found out that some of the installers are outside contractors so he may not have been familiar with the unit. That would explain why the installer who fit my unit didn't know where the digital coax cable was supposed to go.


----------



## MacAttack1970

I jsut want to make sure that I am not crazy here. I am currently in a heated battle with TWC in Raleigh


Problems with SA8000HD-DVR:

1. Picture goes out less than a minute being on. I can change the channel and it iwll come back. But, when this happens the picture will go out on all channels. Only solution is to unplug box for 5 minutes and reboot. This can take up to 10 times to get it to work correctly.


2. DVR fails to record. I set the recorded to record a show. It fails to record or even register it on the DVR. When it does record (verifying the red record LED is on), I go to list the shows and nothing is there. TWC says that this is common and to just reboot the box. This doesn't work


3. Live TV fails to do anything correctly. I cannot stop, pause, rewind, replay anything. The function flat out does nto exist.


After all week long discussing with them a solution, they agreed that I need to swap the cable box. I verified with three phone calls and received 3 email responses, that I can swap the box out at my local office (Atlantic Ave and Six Forks). Friday night when I called to verify one more time, they said it was there waiting for me. I get there at 9AM Saturday and I am told by the teller that they do not have a replacement for me and there is nothing on the account.


The retention person spoke with his supervisor and that she will be calling me this evening to rectify the problem. I am not sure what will come of it, but I made it very clear of the following:


1. A replacement unit will be delivered after 5PM. I have already taken 2 days off work for these knuckleheads. Their customer service is about as useful as a $5 bill in a $100 minimum BlackJack table.

2. If they cannot deliver the replacement, they can pick it up at my curbside because I will file a trespasser warrant on all of TWC (they will have to move their cable box off my property as well).


I do have to say when the HD is working, it looks awesome. I did get lucky that I only had to reboot twice during Daytona - I am not a huge NASCAR fan, but watching any sport in HD is great.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MacAttack1970_
> *I jsut want to make sure that I am not crazy here. I am currently in a heated battle with TWC in Raleigh
> 
> 
> Problems with SA8000HD-DVR:
> 
> 1. Picture goes out less than a minute being on. I can change the channel and it iwll come back. But, when this happens the picture will go out on all channels. Only solution is to unplug box for 5 minutes and reboot. This can take up to 10 times to get it to work correctly.
> 
> 
> 2. DVR fails to record. I set the recorded to record a show. It fails to record or even register it on the DVR. When it does record (verifying the red record LED is on), I go to list the shows and nothing is there. TWC says that this is common and to just reboot the box. This doesn't work
> 
> 
> 3. Live TV fails to do anything correctly. I cannot stop, pause, rewind, replay anything. The function flat out does nto exist.*



Sounds almost exactly like the problem I had and it sounds exactly like the 8000 version of stiction - the drive will become stuck. Go around to the back of the unit and switch everything off apart from the cable box. See if you can hear the hard drive.


Normally the drive will make a random series of chirps and clicks even when off, but if you hear the same small clicking noise repeatedly the drive has failed. When the drive sticks the tuner still functions but the buffer will not work since it has nothing to buffer to. This may explain why the picture probably goes off at the beginning. It gives up looking for the drive and the tuner kicks in by itself. That's what it looked like to me.


Occasionally I had programs that failed to record as well. The light was on and the box thought it was recording but because the drive had stuck again recorded to thin air. When the drive kicked back in after a cold boot the data was not there so the program looked as if it hadn't recorded.


The drive in mine stuck virtually every day for 6 days requiring a cold boot every time to wake it up. When I explained this to TWC service they sent someone out the next day ("we may swap out the box" they said) and luckily when they arrived the drive was frozen as usual and they replaced it without saying very much.


See if you can get an 8300. Good luck.


----------



## cbordman

They exchanged my 8000 for an 8300 today. The case looks much nicer, and everything is a lot snappier. The fast forward controls are more Tivo-like in the responsiveness. The 8000 would take about 1 sec before each FF keypress would take effect.


And the onscreen guide pops up a bit quicker.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *My twc friend called yesterday to tell me there will be a delay getting my 8300HD DVR. The guy he sends up the road on Tuesdays to get new equipment is out sick so it might be as late as next week before I get it. He said he got his setup Monday (twc tech personel get first pick for testing) and channel changing is much faster than on the 8000HD DVR (set to output 480i, 480p & 1080i). He hadn't tested recording yet. He also said analog channels look slightly better on the 8300 compared to the 8000 (I'm sure this could vary per users eyes).*



Buddy called today saying they made their usual Tuesday equipment run today now that the go2guy is back at work and he's sending my 8300 tomorrow.


----------



## dwwall

I got my 8300HD today as well. Picture quality is noticably improved, along with faster menus, and the search feature is nice. It also allows aspect ratio changes on hd content which the 8000hd did not allow.


Can anyone else confirm whether the HDMI is active? I don't have a cable yet to try.


----------



## sooke

Scheduled to get my SA8300HD on 2/24.


I just noticed TWC sent me an email last week announcing they were available and I should call to schedule a box swap.


Sooke


----------



## cbordman

I didn't realize the search feature was any different until last night. It's actually useable, now that it takes more than just 1 letter. I also like the way it removes any characters that don't exist in the next position. It makes it a lot quicker to enter titles. TiVo should get that feature implemented.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dwwall_
> *Can anyone else confirm whether the HDMI is active? I don't have a cable yet to try.*



It is active -- tried it via HDMI to DVI. Looks sharp.


I'm also happy with the ability to widen the HD channels showing non-HD content.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *It is active -- tried it via HDMI to DVI. Looks sharp.
> 
> 
> I'm also happy with the ability to widen the HD channels showing non-HD content.*



Heh. Here is what TWC said in their email:


"We wanted to send you a quick email to let you know the SA8300HD DVR is currently

in stock and being deployed. From what we have seen all outlets are active with

the exception of the HDMI port."


Glad they are wrong.










So... does it have a firewire port? Is that active?


Also, any way to turn the grey pillars black?


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## VisionOn

If any of you wondering about the 8300HD haven't already done so make sure you look at the 8000HD/8300HD TWC Passport forum to be aware of it's benefits and problems. You'll find more information there from existing users too.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...08#post5226508


----------



## Eidolon

8300 is scheduled to be installed tomorrow.


My 8000 has been trouble since the day it was installed (continuous stuttering, audio drops, rebooting, etc.). If I hadnt given my Tivo away, I would have gone back to it a long time ago.


Anyway . . . I hope the 8300 solves all of these problems.


----------



## Daryl L

They brought out my 8300HD DVR this afternoon. I like it's looks. I can set it to output 480i and 1080i and all analog channels are output at 480i (unlike the 8000 which wanted to output 480p with the same setting) and it outputs 1080i on all digital channels (SD and HD). The format changes and channel changes are much quicker than on the 8000. I saw nothing in the diagnostic screen about firewire except on the Copy Protection page.


Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.095

OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: Dec 14 2004

OS Date: Aug 11 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Oct 20 2004


----------



## chrad44

8300 scheduled for today as well. The customer support on the phone last night claimed that the HDMI and Firewire are supposed to be on....we'll see...


----------



## edvedd

firewire being active is very, very doubtful. i don't think any of the twc hd dvr boxes have an active firewire outlet.


----------



## sooke

Well, got my 8300HD tonight. It sure looks like the picture is sharper than the 8000HD it replaced. But since I can't do a side by side comparison it may just be in my head.


Changing channels is quicker, even when changing formats. It's a little smaller and a little nicer looking in my opinion. Haven't messed with the search feature that some have said is improved.


Did notice audio drop out once or twice on DSCHD channel, which was a little disappointing. Was hoping to see those issues go out the door with the 8000HD. But will take some time to assess if there is improvement.


If you go to channel 999 and page way the heck done you can find an item that says something like "Firewire Port: Always enabled". But I have no way to test this.


Sooke


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by chrad44_
> *8300 scheduled for today as well. The customer support on the phone last night claimed that the HDMI and Firewire are supposed to be on....we'll see...*



HDMI works, but I'm running into the "no 5.1 channel" problem.


Since HDMI feeds audio, I'm trying to get my optical out from Sony to my receiver (but failing). The Coax audio out from the STB to the same receiver does work (but its 2 channel).


----------



## dpenny

I'm new to the forum and just had the 8300HD installed this morning. Looks like a great unit... I do have three questions though that I hope someone will be able to help with.


1. On the diagnostics screen under "Copy Protection" mines says "HDMI port: Block HDMI - HDCP auth failed" and "HDMI port: Always use HDCP." I have seen several people state that they are using the HDMI port, does your diagnostics screen say the same thing? I would like to use this port, but don't want to buy a HDMI -> DVI cable if it's not going to work.


2. Also, on the same diagnostics screen ("Copy Protection") it says "1394 port: Enable 1394 port always." My unit doesn't seem to have a 1394 port anywhere on it, at least externally. Does anyone know what's up with this?


Thanks.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dpenny_
> *I'm new to the forum and just had the 8300HD installed this morning. Looks like a great unit... I do have three questions though that I hope someone will be able to help with.
> 
> 
> 1. On the diagnostics screen under "Copy Protection" mines says "HDMI port: Block HDMI - HDCP auth failed" and "HDMI port: Always use HDCP." I have seen several people state that they are using the HDMI port, does your diagnostics screen say the same thing? I would like to use this port, but don't want to buy a HDMI -> DVI cable if it's not going to work.
> 
> 
> 2. Also, on the same diagnostics screen ("Copy Protection") it says "1394 port: Enable 1394 port always." My unit doesn't seem to have a 1394 port anywhere on it, at least externally. Does anyone know what's up with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



I have the same settings and started using HDMI last night. It works fine. However, I've encountered the DD 5.1 vs 2 channel issue.


----------



## markmsn

Hey, I'm trying to watch the Pitt/Uconn game on wral digital channel 3, if anyone reads this in time, anyone else not have any sound for that channel, or is it just POS dish network 811 receiver?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markmsn_
> *Hey, I'm trying to watch the Pitt/Uconn game on wral digital channel 3, if anyone reads this in time, anyone else not have any sound for that channel, or is it just POS dish network 811 receiver?*



Its on TWC here in Raleigh, sound included


----------



## IamtheWolf

Hooked up my new HDMI cable to the SA8300HD yesterday. Good news is the picture, Bad news is the lack of Digital audio.


This is a known issue with the box, and I spoke with TWC who are working on it. It requires a firmware upgrade from SA to TWC, which they say will be made available. Once that happens there will be an item in your General Settings (settings, A buttons). The item will allow you to select "Audio: Digital Out" which will the facilitate DD 5.1 rather than the current 2 channel audio. Specifics are available at the Scientific Atlanta site by joining their "Explorers Club" for access to the User Guide.


The earlier release in Texas of this box had the same process. See this posting fo reference: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...44#post4823344 


If you have contacts at TWC, push for this. When the firmware happens, post it here if you see it first.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by markmsn_
> *Hey, I'm trying to watch the Pitt/Uconn game on wral digital channel 3, if anyone reads this in time, anyone else not have any sound for that channel, or is it just POS dish network 811 receiver?*



I'm not getting any audio on 5.3 ota in Greenville, NC. I think WRAL is experiencing some issues.


Will WRAL 5.1 be SD until after March Madness? Anyone know?


----------



## Greg T

Thank goodness for WFMY. If WRAL is defintately SD until after March Madness, I need to change all of my CBS recordings to WFMY. Thank goodness for options. Has anyone heard? I don't watch Cold case, but noticed that it's SD on WRAL and HD on WFMY.

I called the newsroom and they thought it was switched today only for a basketball game from today. It should be back to normal HD after today.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I hope that's the case! I e-mailed WRAL about the sound/audio problem on 5.3 ota today, but never got a response back. I also asked if WRAL was in SD mode until after March Madness but never got a response back about that either. I hope WRAL goes back to HD mode when not doing the games. I hadn't realized how much I'd gotten used to local news in HD!


----------



## BlueCamel

Is anyone broadcasting the games in OTA HD this year? My wife and I would love to watch the games in HD but aren't setup for pulling in ESPN-HD over D*.


----------



## jspENC

If you have a VHF antenna see if you can tune in WNCT channel 10 or 9.1 to the east. I think they will not be multi-casting. WFMY in greensboro I think is going to be multi-casting so they wont work for you...


----------



## psockett

Hi all, yes we are doing a few different things over the next few weeks.


First off, this weekend:


OTA - Seeings as none of these games are available to us we are running 3 SD's and will be until tomorrow morning when we revert back to 1 HD and 1 SD


TWC - We have "turned up" channel 258 for this weekend, but will drop it until the next round of games (and sorry, I'm a sports mororn and seeing as I'm home right now, I don't have the schedule in front of me







) But HD is still on 255.


Coming up, whenever we are supplied a game in HD we will definately run it, so have no fear that you will not be able to see any HD games on WRAL!


As for the audio yesturday, it has been corrected, thanks to those of you who pointed it out, seems it was only a problem OTA and on newer recievers (we are using the "old Faithful" RCA DTC 100's as our confidance monitor!).


Take Care,


Pete


----------



## deArgila

Thanks for the info on WRAL.


Could you tell us WRAL's exact plans (for OTA and TWC) for the NCAA tournament? Especially since there will be two simultaneous HD games during the first two days (first round) and possibly some during the second round as well.


I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Yes, thanx for the info on WRAL! I knew something must have been wrong with the ota signal yesterday. I find it is rare when their is a problem with WRAL or WRAZ's digital service (analog too for that matter)!


When running HD games, will there only be 1 SD sub or 2? TitanTV is showing both 5.3 and 5.4 being up and running with local produced programming...


----------



## easternncnewswat

Gee, sound would be nice on WB22...










Glad the PSIP was taken care of earlier in the week!


----------



## jamieh1

My HR10 250 HD DVR (Directv) has 5.1 5.2 5.3 5.4 up and airs 5.3 and 5.4 as copys of 5.1 5.2. However now 5.3 is a NCAA Slide.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Interesting, 5.3 is showing a WRAL logo slide on my Samsung T-351.


----------



## psockett

For all of our programming check our website or go directly to Titan Tv


----------



## psockett

Sorry, got a little trigger happy on the last post:
Titan Tv 


As for the Slate when there is no game...just saving bandwidth.


Pete


----------



## AdilM

Great, I did not think of switching to WFMY from WRAL.

It is aweful we will not get DUKE UNC in HD.

For others having problems w/ their Directv STB, I heard HD Directivo will be 500 ~June.

I know I am waiting on it.


----------



## ENDContra

^ We werent going to get Duke-UNC in HD anyhow...its not an HD broadcast.


----------



## sooke

Turns out my impression that the SA8300HD has a sharper picture than the SA8000HD was not in my head. I took a look at the HDNET resolution test pattern from Tuesday morning and found it gave me a horizontal resolution of about 1280. Which is what it should be since my TV is only capable of 1280 horizontally (its a Samsung DLP, 1280 x 720). So my TV is the limiting factor in resolution on a 1080i broadcast, not the cable box.


With the SA8000HD, the same test pattern gave a horizontal resolution of around 900. Showing the box was limiting my resolution below what my TV was capable. If I find the time I'll post pictures (I'm at work right now).


Edit: Oh, forgot to mention, my connection with both boxes has been over component. I'm not using HDMI on the new box. Also found that scaler/deinterlacer in my TV does a better job than whatever is in the SA8300HD. This never made a difference with the SA8000HD, the resolution was equally poor either way.


On another positive note, I have not noticed anymore audio dropouts/glitches since the day the box was installed. A welcome improvement over the SA8000HD. The big test will be American Chopper on DSCHD tonight. It always gave my SA8000HD box fits for some reason.


Sooke


----------



## jakedog

Has everyone been charged the 18.95 to have a tech come out and install the new 8300 DVR? If a HD DVR has problem, they swap it out for free, but it you want an upgrade, they want to charge 18.95.. They also said that I could not drop by the local office and pick one up. One of the texh has to install it. The last tech could not even install it on my system, I had to do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## sooke

Haven't got my bill yet but no one mentioned a charge to me (neither the email from TWC announcing the 8300 or the tech who installed it).


Tech was a real nice guy, but I ended up educating him on what was better about the new box (more video memory, better search ability).


I guess I should have asked if there was a charge or not. They didn't charge me for the 8000 so figured this was similar.


Sooke


----------



## jakedog

I do get audio drop outs and sometimes a recording just stops recording.. I think I am going to call them tomorrow for a service swap out, which is free


----------



## AdilM

Sooke,

You should send them a bill for 18.95 for your training session







.


----------



## mikea28

when i called to get my 8300HD, the CSR specifically waived the installation fee without me even asking for it. My guess is that they bill for swapping stuff out normally since normally you could pick it up at one of their offices. In this case, my guess is that they also waive the fee since they won't allow that.


My installer did however think that the 8300HD was not a DVR. In fact he tried to talk me out of it from before his arrival all the way until the thing booted up and I showed him it was in fact a DVR.


----------



## mikea28

any idea if the Duke - UNC game tomorrow on CBS is in HD? It's not raycom (thank god), but I can't find any evidence anywhere that CBS is doing it in HD. That just seems surprising for one of the biggest games of the year, but I've seen them pull even dumber stuff in the past...


----------



## scsiraid

Titan TV indicates not in HD. Bummer.... Similar answer for ACC Tourney


----------



## ENDContra

CBS hasnt done a regular season game in high def in a couple of years now.


As for the tourney, it is indeed in high-def on ESPNHD and ESPN2HD, as long as you live outside of the ACC viewing area







.


----------



## mikea28

i don't always trust titantv because i've seen it be wrong numerous times, which is why i asked here.


that's pathetic that CBS doesn't do HD for the regular season. This game is huge! What else could they possibly be using their HD cameras for? Hell, WRAL should offer them their equipment to cover the game.


as far as the ACC tourney goes, I've cried for years every time a game is covered locally by Raycom and ESPN nationally. With the addition of ESPNHD, this just hurts that much more


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *
> 
> as far as the ACC tourney goes, I've cried for years every time a game is covered locally by Raycom and ESPN nationally. With the addition of ESPNHD, this just hurts that much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ive been exchanging emails with WRAL and Raycom on this issue. They understand but have no answer for this year. Hopefully Raycom will offer a 'competitive' product next year.


----------



## jakedog

Can you just use the PIP on the TWC Cable box?


----------



## phishbfm

how would you do that?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jakedog_
> *Can you just use the PIP on the TWC Cable box?*





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *how would you do that?*



Just a quick request (and/or reminder) to quote folks in your reply. Since this thread often ends up having mutiple topics, I can't tell to which post these two posts refer, or even if they refer to the same thing.


Thanks.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jakedog_
> *Can you just use the PIP on the TWC Cable box?*



I can use PIP. It works great.


----------



## phishbfm

i thought he was referring to using pip for the acc tourney on raycom or espn...and was wondering what he meant as espn is blacked out in raleigh during the tournament.


Does anyone know if they would somehow leave ESPN-HD open to raleigh customers for the acc tourney??


----------



## ceburkett

I assume you could always "move" until after the tourney was over.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ceburkett_
> *I assume you could always "move" until after the tourney was over.*



Yes.


And just to clarify - this is only possible if you have satellite.


----------



## phishbfm

great...im a time warner customer....but I'm not sure for how long...


----------



## cbordman

BIG EAST tourney will be in HD. Good enough for me.


go WVU


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jakedog_
> *Has everyone been charged the 18.95 to have a tech come out and install the new 8300 DVR? If a HD DVR has problem, they swap it out for free, but it you want an upgrade, they want to charge 18.95.. They also said that I could not drop by the local office and pick one up. One of the texh has to install it. The last tech could not even install it on my system, I had to do it. Any suggestions?*



They just told me the same thing: 18.95 to upgrade, and no, you can't go pick it up at a service center because we've had too many people hooking them up to standard-def TV's. So I said, but the 8000 has problems that drive me crazy. She said, "describe one." So I told her about not being able to play from beginning a recording currently in progress. She said she'd send out an installer today to swap it out for an 8300 as a service call (no charge).


We'll see.





j.


----------



## cbordman

so how are these ACC tournament games filmed? Will ESPNHD have a crew there? Will Jefferson/Pilot (WRAL) also have a crew there?


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaysoffian_
> *She said she'd send out an installer today to swap it out for an 8300 as a service call (no charge).
> 
> We'll see.
> *



Bah, installer showed up on-time, but didn't have an 8300. He said none are available. He took my name and number and said he'd call me when one is available. I'm not going to hold my breath...


j.


----------



## elkboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jaysoffian_
> *... I'm not going to hold my breath...*



I've been rescheduled twice for 'out of stock'. They were supposed to come last Saturday 8-12... called at 11:30 to say they weren't coming. After some complaining, they said they'd take one month of earthlink off my cable bill (~$40).

-B


----------



## phishbfm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *so how are these ACC tournament games filmed? Will ESPNHD have a crew there? Will Jefferson/Pilot (WRAL) also have a crew there?*



yes, both will be filming there. if youre in jefferson pilot's viewing area, it is blacked out on espn...but this is the first year i have espn-hd, so i dont know if that is blacked out as well....i would assume it is.


----------



## drill

yes, the ACC tournament on ESPN(2)HD will be blacked out in R/JP areas. since RJ controls the broadcast rights in our area, they are making ESPN black out their signal ... which totally freakin' sucks. R/JP is too cheap to buy and broadcast in HD. so, the biggest market for ACC basketball can't watch it in HD because R/JP sucks.


personally, i think any HD signal should be allowed to trump broadcast rights if the broadcaster with rights is only sending SD. write your congressman.


i also think multi-casting sucks for sports and live events. anyone see the grammy's and oscar award shows in HD? macro-blocking extravaganza! woo-hoo! i really wish the locals didn't multicast. what a waste of bandwidth. is there any indication that the locals will stop multicasting, or is it here to stay?


----------



## easternncnewswat

It's probably too late now to stop multicasting; the genie is out of the bottle. Even though the FCC nixed mandatory carriage of multicasted stations, if a station can provide compelling content and work out a deal with the local cableco, stations will most likely offer up a programming option.


----------



## edvedd

I think we are all BIG fans of multi-casting around this time of year -- w/ WRAL's coverage of the NCAA tourney.


Other than that - not so much.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *I think we are all BIG fans of multi-casting around this time of year -- w/ WRAL's coverage of the NCAA tourney.
> 
> 
> Other than that - not so much.*




I LOVE the way WRAL manages their bandwidth.


No 24/7 SD simulcast, no weather map - just HD and a semi-relevant subchannel.


And when multiple basketball games are on at the same time (NCAA tourney, split RJ/JP telecasts, pre-empted CBS telecasts, etc. - they simulcast those.


Not to mention a heck of a strong signal.


If only everyone could be like WRAL.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> *If only everyone could be like WRAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YUP, What he said!


----------



## edvedd

Agreed - WRAL is great -- heads and shoulders above the rest.


Alright -- so we all know that WRAL is multi-casting the NCAA tourney next week. Plus, 39 HD games available - which means that there could be two HD games on at once.

A buddy of mine told me that WRAL and TWC are going to have two hd channels available so if there are two hd games - both will be available. Gotta love synergy. don't know about OTA on that extra hd channel.


----------



## Greg T

Too bad they couldn't use the subs of WRAZ to pass some of the HD games as well. Have like 50.1 as a SD fox and 50.2 as an HD CBS cast.



Speaking of WRAL's greatness. I moved here 6 months ago and knew about WRAL's greatness before I moved. They were the first station I tried to pick up when I put up my antennae.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *A buddy of mine told me that WRAL and TWC are going to have two hd channels available so if there are two hd games - both will be available.*



Wow - I hope that's true.


----------



## psockett

It's true


----------



## ENDContra

The additional games will be available on WRAZ.


Would be nice if UNC, Wake, Duke, and (fingers crossed) State all ended up at one of the 4 HD sites, but it looks like Charlotte is not one of them, and Carolina and probably Wake will both be playing there.


----------



## psockett

Unfortunately the extra games will only be avaialabe on TWC, not WRAZ


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *Unfortunately the extra games will only be avaialabe on TWC, not WRAZ*



On what channels?


Is it a safe assumption that those of us with QAM tuners will be able to pick them up from TWC as well?


----------



## dpenny

Can anyone explain why they (WRAL, Raycom, JP Sports, whoever) would block ESPN-HD's broadcast of the ACC games if they aren't even offering them in HD? This is really frustrating!! I could understand if they were offering an HD feed, but they aren't!!


Doug


----------



## dave_ral

Seems to me that the place to apply the pressure is not WRAL or JP, but the ACC and the member schools. Don't know if it will help, but mail to John Swofford (ACC boss) or the athletics directors of the individual schools will likely have more effect.


If you are a big contributor (ie, have season tickets), you would have even more clout.


IMHO, the ACC is really pushing to be THE premier college sports conference, and being leading edge from a broadcasting perspective would only enhance that image. Don't know what kind of clout their contract gives them over JP Sports, but at the very least, that's the squeaky wheel that will really get some attention.


Remember the golden rule...whoever has the gold makes the rules, and clearly the ACC has control of the gold here.


Dave


PS....another vote for what a class act WRAL is. Thanks to everyone there for doing such a fine job. Must make life miserable for the competition.


----------



## Scooper

OH - I think complaining to JP should add pressure - after all - WRAL would pass it in HD if it was offered that way. I mean, it's not like there weren't HD cameras available - Capital Broadcasting probably could have arrainged a lease for their HD truck if necessary.


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *OH - I think complaining to JP should add pressure - after all - WRAL would pass it in HD if it was offered that way. I mean, it's not like there weren't HD cameras available - Capital Broadcasting probably could have arrainged a lease for their HD truck if necessary.*



Yeah, but JP has their own (non-HD) trucks. Has to cost them much more $$$ to rent somebody else's trucks than use their own.....so if nobody makes them, going HD just cuts into their profit margin unless they can charge more for it. Don't know if there is enough demand for HD to get the stations to pay extra for it.


PSOCKETT....just for grins, how much does a fully equipped HD sports truck cost? (capital investment, and how much/day to rent?)


----------



## ENDContra

WRAL doesnt own an HD production truck...the truck used for the Christmas parade was rented and all of the Hurricanes games were done in collaboration with FOX Sports Net. But yeah I hope that next year Raycom and ESPN can work together so that Raycom can at least use the equipment thats already in place and just rent a truck to give "the locals" what they want. It was so frustrating everytime they went to the above the rim camera and that ESPNHD logo was on the backboard, reminding you of what you were missing







.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Does anybody have any idea if UPN 28 has reorinted their dtv transmitter or upped their power output slightly? I have never been able to lock on to this channel, but over the past week I have received it quite a number of times. It's usually evenings and very early morning, but it's more than before... Anybody in the triangle receiving UPN 28 better than before?


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *WRAL doesnt own an HD production truck*



What? There's a piece of broadcasting hardware that Jim Goodman doesn't own? Unthinkable....


----------



## ENDContra

Woohoo! Wolfpack playing in high def on Friday!


----------



## psockett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by dave_ral_
> *Yeah, but JP has their own (non-HD) trucks. Has to cost them much more $$$ to rent somebody else's trucks than use their own.....so if nobody makes them, going HD just cuts into their profit margin unless they can charge more for it. Don't know if there is enough demand for HD to get the stations to pay extra for it.
> 
> 
> PSOCKETT....just for grins, how much does a fully equipped HD sports truck cost? (capital investment, and how much/day to rent?)*



In round numbers i'm hearing about $10 Million (we arnt' looking at any, but this is what I hear). The price is gettin up there not just beacuse it's HD equipment, but the bar is bring raised with the advent of the expando Trucks as well.


BTW, we will be lighting up a 2nd HD channel for the games on TWC (we just don't have the bandwidth OTA, and Fox is not an option). So look for 260 to show up Tuesday or Wednesday. For you QAM guys, I'm not sure what the channel will be, but it will be on a different MPEG channel so it won't nessecarily be sequential with the other channels.


----------



## Scooper

So what DOES Capital Broadcasting own ? I was there when they did the premier HD Newscast from the NC State Fair ...


----------



## dpenny

The response I got back from WRAL about the ACC tournament in HD stated that WRAL has been pushing JP Sports to get the content in HD, but they just are not responsive.


Doug


----------



## drill

anyone know where to get a list of which games will be on which WRAL channels? mainly, i want to know which games will be in HD, and secondly i would just like to know which channels to tivo.


answer to my own question ... WRAL posted thursday's schedule this afternoon. friday's schedule will be posted tomorrow. not enough posts yet to post a linkable URL but here is the address :


www{dot}wral{dot}com/sports/4282979/detail.html


----------



## dave_ral

For inquiring minds:

http://broadcastengineering.com/news...w_allhd_truck/ 

http://www.nmtv.com/facilities/fac_trucks.asp


----------



## mikea28

Ok, the ESPN-HD logo on top of the backboard during the Raycom/JP broadcast made it seem like they were mocking us.


It seems to me like it's time for a petition to the ACC and/or Raycom/JP. As mentioned before, the ACC would probably be the best route, but maybe we could hit both of them up.


Anyone have the contact info and/or the time to start this up?


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by drill_
> 
> answer to my own question ... WRAL posted thursday's schedule this afternoon. friday's schedule will be posted tomorrow. not enough posts yet to post a linkable URL but here is the address :
> 
> 
> www{dot}wral{dot}com/sports/4282979/detail.html [/b]



Confirm for me what I'm reading? None of the OTA WRAL-DT channels will carry a game in HD?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BlueCamel_
> *Confirm for me what I'm reading? None of the OTA WRAL-DT channels will carry a game in HD?*



That appears to be true. In order to carry mutiple games, WRAL has to split up its OTA bandwidth to multicast. So the only HD games are the WRAL ones on TWC, as they can provide "full" HD bandwidth. I assume the HD games tell us something about where CBS has HD trucks and where they don't.


I'm wondering if WRAL will show the HD games OTA at least in widescreen even if they have to drop to 720 or 480. That would be a little better than just showing the standard def 4:3 game.


----------



## audio

Anyone have problems with sound during "24" tonight on WRAZ? Video is fine, but no sound.


----------



## deArgila

No problem on WRAZ during 24 for me. OTA.


Can't wait for the madness to start - even picked up a second QAM-capable box today so I can watch both HD streams at once. :-D


----------



## mikea28

pkscout - i'm thinking since 720p actually requires more bandwidth than 1080i (being progressive scan), they won't be dropping down to that, not to mention the fact that they're setup for 1080i broadcasting, as is all their equipment and the incoming signal. And that 1080i will also be used for their TWC broadcast. I guess 480p 16:9 would be possible, but I'm thinking that all the transcoding needed while they're already doing so much extra work for the tourney in general, it just won't happen. That'd be 3 different versios of the broadcast for them. The OTA DTV market can't be that big in comparison to the HD cable market.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *pkscout - i'm thinking since 720p actually requires more bandwidth than 1080i (being progressive scan), they won't be dropping down to that, not to mention the fact that they're setup for 1080i broadcasting, as is all their equipment and the incoming signal. And that 1080i will also be used for their TWC broadcast. I guess 480p 16:9 would be possible, but I'm thinking that all the transcoding needed while they're already doing so much extra work for the tourney in general, it just won't happen. That'd be 3 different versios of the broadcast for them. The OTA DTV market can't be that big in comparison to the HD cable market.*



Probably true, but a guy's gotta have a dream.







Especially since I have satellite and OTA HD. No cable here.


----------



## psockett




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *That appears to be true. In order to carry mutiple games, WRAL has to split up its OTA bandwidth to multicast. So the only HD games are the WRAL ones on TWC, as they can provide "full" HD bandwidth. I assume the HD games tell us something about where CBS has HD trucks and where they don't.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if WRAL will show the HD games OTA at least in widescreen even if they have to drop to 720 or 480. That would be a little better than just showing the standard def 4:3 game.*



The games that are not HD will be provided to us 4x3, so broadcasting them 16x9 would onluy make the players shorter ( and Fatter). But thanks for asking


BTW, the other day i said the 2nd HD would be 260, we have changed that to 254. It should show up later today or tomorrow, we got all of the pieces put together last night.


----------



## drill

any word on whether the 2 HD channels will be tunable by a QAM tuner, or will a digital set top box be required?


----------



## psockett

yes, the second HD will be 79-2


----------



## phishbfm

is there a listing somewhere of which games will actually be broadcast in HD? like where CBS will have the HD trucks?


----------



## psockett

TitanTV


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *is there a listing somewhere of which games will actually be broadcast in HD? like where CBS will have the HD trucks?*



Try this ...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...43#post5323943


----------



## phishbfm

thanks


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *BTW, the other day i said the 2nd HD would be 260, we have changed that to 254. It should show up later today or tomorrow, we got all of the pieces put together last night.*



Yep, TWC now has 254 on with the Color Bars test pattern going. Calibrate them HD tv's while you can.


----------



## ncsu4life

im sorry but mulitcasting sucks bawls if i cant watch the main channel in hd ota...


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ncsu4life_
> *im sorry but mulitcasting sucks bawls if i cant watch the main channel in hd ota...*



i have to agree with you there. multicasting is cool until it degrades the main channel in a perceivable way. (in this case degrading it all the way down to SD). imho, i would rather have 1 *REALLY* good high bandwidth HD channel than multiple lower bandwidth channels. most HD content (normal primetime stuff) doesn't suffer too badly when being multicast, but some content (the award shows that have live performances with strobe lighting is a great example) is basically unwatchable. if macro blocks are visible over the whole screen a few times a minute, it completely destroys the experience. i would rather watch a SD signal that doesn't macroblock every 20 seconds instead of an HD signal that does. the whole purpose of HD television is better quality. divying up the bandwidth for more quantity isn't what i would hope for. there are PLENTY of channels of crap to choose from. i don't want more channels. i want better picture quality channels.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Lastnight on Las Vegas and Medium it sounded like the audio had reverted back to stereo on all channels like the last time you had to reboot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi NBC17ENG,


Unfortunately I've been hearing the same problem on the 5.1 feed Sunday and Monday night.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Yep, TWC now has 254 on with the Color Bars test pattern going. Calibrate them HD tv's while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm not getting anything on 79-2 via QAM. Can anyone else confirm the new channel?


----------



## psockett

Sorry, had to move it to 111-8


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Daryl L_
> *Hi NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I've been hearing the same problem on the 5.1 feed Sunday and Monday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sure enough! The receiver reverted back to the same PID on all channels for no reason, again. We just reset it. Thanks


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *Sorry, had to move it to 111-8*



Ok - thanks! I found it - but at 111-1


----------



## edvedd

NCAA schedules along w/ channel assignments for multi-cast and HD games can be found here:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...multicast.html 


Click on the schedule.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by edvedd_
> *NCAA schedules along w/ channel assignments for multi-cast and HD games can be found here:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...multicast.html
> 
> 
> Click on the schedule.*




Here's another source for the schedule - includes the OTA schedule and might be less confusing ...

http://www.wral.com/sports/4282979/detail.html


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by NBC17ENG_
> *Sure enough! The receiver reverted back to the same PID on all channels for no reason, again. We just reset it. Thanks*



Much appreciated NBC17ENG.


----------



## easternncnewswat

WRAL has downgraded 5.1 to an SD broadcast and brought 5.3 and 5.4 online for NCAA March Madness. Time to shoot some hoops!


----------



## lobsterdevil




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *WRAL has downgraded 5.1 to an SD broadcast and brought 5.3 and 5.4 online for NCAA March Madness. Time to shoot some hoops!*



Hooray for WRAL!


I'm using an additional OTA reciever to accomodate PIP (which on my older HD set means composite or s-video anyway, so not having 1080i doesn't matter so much).


BTW my D* box (Samsung 360) is giving incorrect program guide info on 5-3 (text same as 5-1) & no info at all on 5-4 (SIGN OFF/No Info Available). 5-1 and 5-2 info is A-OK, and (thank goodness) all the games are where they are supposed to be.


[Note: info fixed as of Friday's games. Thanks WRAL!]


----------



## Greg T

Hooray for WFMY- they are passing the Wake game in HD OTA. Looks good. I hope they keep showing us HD games.


----------



## ENDContra

Werent all the games in Dolby 5.1 yesterday? The State game was only in 2.0 today. Still sounded great, but I hope we can get 5.1 when the Pack enacts its revenge on the Huskies Sunday







.


----------



## psockett

Only TWC 255 will be in 5.1 audio.


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah, I should have clarified, I was watching on TWC 255 in HD...but only 2.0 audio.


----------



## Chuck Bridgham

I have really enjoyed being able to see all games the past two days, and understand why only SD programming can be offered with OTA broadcasts with 4 channels.


BUT - on WRAL's website, they still mention "High-definition games are available only on Time Warner digital cable." Including games Sat and Sun, where only two channels are now required at any given time. Why is WRAL not giving us HD? Are other CBS affiliates broadcasting their coverage in HD?


Thanks - Chuck


----------



## Scooper

It comes down to - do you want 1 game in HD, or all the games ?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *It comes down to - do you want 1 game in HD, or all the games ?*



Honestly, since I can only watch one game, and the one I want to watch is on the "main" channel, I would rather have one in HD. Actually, I would prefer they downres the HD game to 480p and leave it 16:9 so that at least it fills my display *and* show all the games. I think that would be the best compromise.


----------



## jmw86069

Given this past weekend -- I understand WRAL opted to deliver all NCAA games in parallel at SD rather than one at HD. After thinking it over, that's pretty cool -- we get to save the bucks required to buy the games from DirecTV and I like the switching.


Anyway, for the Sweet Sixteen and beyond, any word whether WRAL will broadcast all the remaining games in HD?


----------



## jmw86069

Wondered if there is any wisdom to get waivers for the Raleigh-Durham networks so we can get the HD network feeds from DirecTV? I'm about 35 miles out, and video is hit-and-miss. Just enough to tease me, the pic is great for 2 seconds, out for 10-15, in for 2 seconds, etc. I've got the HD-TiVo so I'm hating it. Can't record HD channels and watch it.


So... I'm technically inside the radius (aren't I?) so I'm not sure what people are doing to solve similar problems. Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Scooper

Get a better antenna setup - 35 miles should be easy to get the Big 4 + PBS. This also means you should put your antenna outside (not in an attic). Getting WB-DT and UPN-DT may be a problem, considering their squirrel powered transmitters...


----------



## jmw86069

Thanks Scooper for the advice. I'll give it a try -- hoping I find some appropriate help for installation. Any tips there? Seems "Old School" to be installing an antenna in 2005! And tough to find it listed as a service in the Triangle.


Otherwise, I've got trees all around, if that matters. Maybe another ice storm could've helped thin them out, but there's still a tall forest of pines.


Thanks again -- I'll persist!


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmw86069_
> *Thanks Scooper for the advice. I'll give it a try -- hoping I find some appropriate help for installation. Any tips there? Seems "Old School" to be installing an antenna in 2005! And tough to find it listed as a service in the Triangle.
> *



There is at least one person here who runs an installation company. I'm sure he'll pipe in when he sees your query.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> Otherwise, I've got trees all around, if that matters. Maybe another ice storm could've helped thin them out, but there's still a tall forest of pines.
> *



The trees will affect OTA reception, but not as significantly as they do satellite signals.


BTW, you should be able to get the national ABC and NBC HD signals, as our NBC and ABC affiliates are owned and operated by the network. They should have been added to your account automatically, but they weren't for me. I had to call and remind DirecTV about those two stations.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmw86069_
> *Wondered if there is any wisdom to get waivers for the Raleigh-Durham networks so we can get the HD network feeds from DirecTV? I'm about 35 miles out, and video is hit-and-miss. Just enough to tease me, the pic is great for 2 seconds, out for 10-15, in for 2 seconds, etc. I've got the HD-TiVo so I'm hating it. Can't record HD channels and watch it.
> 
> 
> So... I'm technically inside the radius (aren't I?) so I'm not sure what people are doing to solve similar problems. Any help much appreciated!*



I'll gladly offer up my services. I've installed antennas for many avs members.


Send me a PM and we'll set everything up.


----------



## jmw86069

Trees.... yeah they do affect sattelite. My strategy (posting for comic effect) is to have mounted the dish within the trees on a 15 foot tall pole about 50 feet from the house, such that it peers through a carefully trimmed hole in the trees to the South-South-West. No lie -- every month or so I have to go out and trim the trees and vines to boost the signal. But otherwise the signal is maxed out at 98 to 100. All that to avoid cable and so I can keep my TiVo. 


I'll look into getting the antenna properly installed before I ramble on any more. But I appreciate the help and the rapid response times!


----------



## cbordman

are all of the remaining games going to be in HD? Either on WRAL or WRAZ?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cbordman_
> *are all of the remaining games going to be in HD? Either on WRAL or WRAZ?*



Every game from here on out is available in HD.


WRAL has just posted the schedule on their website ...

http://www.wral.com/sports/4282979/detail.html 



PS - a BIIIIGGGG "thank you" to WRAL and TWC for this past weekend's action. It was priceless to watch every game - and every HD game!


----------



## Chuck Bridgham

But...


This quote still exists on their page: "High-definition games are available only on Time Warner digital cable."


I really hope this isn't true for us OTA customers...


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Chuck Bridgham_
> *But...
> 
> 
> This quote still exists on their page: "High-definition games are available only on Time Warner digital cable."
> 
> 
> I really hope this isn't true for us OTA customers...*



psockett - maybe you can chime in on this one.


My guess is that they just didn't update that section - as the exact wording was there for the first weekend.


Seeing as though WRAL is only lighting up 5.1 and 5.2 - and that the games under 5.1 do have the "*" to indicate HDTV, I think it's safe to assume that the games on 5.1 and 50.1 will be available in HD OTA.


----------



## bill4d




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by deArgila_
> 
> *Every game from here on out is available in HD.
> 
> 
> WRAL has just posted the schedule on their website ...
> 
> http://www.wral.com/sports/4282979/detail.html
> *


*


Actually on the link you posted they say that:

"High-definition games are available only on Time Warner digital cable."










Hopefully that's a misprint and they will be available to satelite HD.*


----------



## ENDContra

Look at the schedule itself, it indicates the HD games will be on Digital 5.1 / TWC 255. Looks to me that HD games will be available over the air as well as cable, but you will need TWC in order to get the alternate games in HD.


----------



## GonzoF1




> Quote:
> The games involving all three local teams will be available in high-definition TV on digital cable and over the air.



Here's what I saw today when I went to WRAL's site.

http://www.wral.com/sports/4303750/detail.html 


It looks like it's HiDef from here on out.


----------



## psockett

Hey guys, yes, HD from here on out ( if we get it it will be on air and TWC)


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by psockett_
> *Hey guys, yes, HD from here on out ( if we get it it will be on air and TWC)*



psockett, I'd like to thank you and all the folks at WRAL for taking the time to get permission from CBS Sports to be able to show both the Duke and NC State games. I'm a Duke alum and my wife is a State alum, so you kept there from being too much family strife on Friday. Now all we have to do is figure out which game to watch live and which one to TiVo.


Actually, I just noticed the FOX50 schedule hasn't been updated to show the Duke game, so that might make the decision, as it's a lot easier to TiVo stuff that has good guide data.


Go Duke! Go Pack! Go to he......


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *Go Duke! Go Pack! Go to he......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Watch it dude, watch it! ...and watch your language.


Oh, Dukies are goin down


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *psockett, I'd like to thank you and all the folks at WRAL for taking the time to get permission from CBS Sports to be able to show both the Duke and NC State games. I'm a Duke alum and my wife is a State alum, so you kept there from being too much family strife on Friday. Now all we have to do is figure out which game to watch live and which one to TiVo.
> 
> 
> Actually, I just noticed the FOX50 schedule hasn't been updated to show the Duke game, so that might make the decision, as it's a lot easier to TiVo stuff that has good guide data.
> 
> 
> Go Duke! Go Pack! Go to he......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sounds dangerous. What are the chances you don't find out who wins while watching the first game?


Better take this opportunity to set up a second HDTV. I'll be glad to help you with that.







That's what I'll be doing.


----------



## ddi

Did anyone else have problems watching American Dreams last night on NBC? I recorded it on my Time-Warner DVR (8300HD) and it was nearly unwatchable. The picture kept freezing and the audio breaking up. Alias was fine, as was WRAL's 11pm news, so it wasn't a cable issue.


----------



## easternncnewswat

NBC 17, ota, was a mess last night! I tried watching the West Wing and finally turned the channel. Awful to say the least. I think it's time to drop 17.2...


----------



## Tony Tingen

I also had problems with West Wing last night. I was trying to show off the high def digital cable to a friend by watching West Wing. Needless to say, he wasn't too impressed with the freezes, pixilation and stutters. We finally switched over to the standard def channel. At least I got to show off the BBC on Demand channel. Cool, but alas, not high def.


----------



## dfitz43

Hi all,

thanks for all of the great information.


I had a question about the relative signal strength of NBC17 versus ABC and CBS, all of which are located on the same tower (I believe).


I'm running an HTPC setup using the MyHD card to pull down the ATSC stream. I've got a CM4228 with a CM7777 preamp mounted in the attic (yes, I know, I know, outside is much better, but it was a lot easier to put in the attic).


So I routinely get 95-100% signal strength on both CBS5/ABC11, but I'm typically at 50% strength with NBC17. I guess I'm just a little suprised since they're all mounted on the same tower and thus orientation is not an issue. Even Fox50 and WB22 come in 70-80% (I had difficulty with these stations before using the CM4228).


Is NBC relatively underpowered compared to ABC/CBS? I know NBC is _slightly_ higher in the UHF (channel 55 versus 52/53)--does that account for the difference?


Not that big a deal, since NBC is pretty stable even with 50% strength. I'd be curious to hear any explanations--seems like there's a pretty strong NBC engineering presence here.


cheers,

dave


----------



## Scooper

Actually - ABC and NBC are each on their own tower - it's just that they are within .5 mile of the WRAL tower that has all the other ATSC antennas (some exceptions - WUNC is their own, as are the PAX and Univision stations)


----------



## Kevad

Is anyone getting TNT HD over unencrypted QAM from Time Warner, and if so, what's the channel mapping? I just recently got a QAM tuner, and while I get all the local stations and Discovery HD, I can't seem to find TNT HD.


Thanks,


----------



## dfitz43

Oh, thanks scooper. I hadn't realized that the big three actually were on separate towers, though of course that's logical. Is the NBC tower not as high/lower power transmitter or something? Anyway else find that their NBC signal strength is about half of ABC/CBS? I'm in southern Durham, close to Southpoint mall.


cheers,

dave


----------



## dpenny

Glad to know that I wasn't the only one having trouble with NBC HD on Wednesday night. It was absolutely unwatchable!! What is the deal with them? I hardly ever have problems with the ABC and CBS digital channels, but NBC (both 217 and 218) rarely comes in clear. I almost always seem lots of artifacts and the picture regularly drops out. Do you guys experience this as well? Has anyone come up with a resolution?


Doug


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kevad_
> *Is anyone getting TNT HD over unencrypted QAM from Time Warner, and if so, what's the channel mapping? I just recently got a QAM tuner, and while I get all the local stations and Discovery HD, I can't seem to find TNT HD.
> *



TNT-HD is 84-1 while Discovery HD is 84-2.


Which reminds me of another question I asked awhile back that went unanswered







. Is anyone able to record ESPNHD or any of the HD tier channels via Firewire to PC? Or am I only able to do this if I have a D-VHS recorder?


----------



## dfitz43

ENDContra-


MythTV currently (v. 0.17) supports scheduled recording and channel-changing over firewire. Not sure which cable boxes are supported at this time--I'm not currently doing this, but many are.


You might check over at mythtv.org 


cheers,

dave


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Kevad_
> *Is anyone getting TNT HD over unencrypted QAM from Time Warner, and if so, what's the channel mapping? I just recently got a QAM tuner, and while I get all the local stations and Discovery HD, I can't seem to find TNT HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,*



here are my results from a few months ago:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...HD#post4956508


----------



## ENDContra

Thanks, but I just wanted to know if these channels were accesible via Firewire in regards to copy protection flags. The only way Ive been able to record ESPNHD so far is using the PaceHD box to downcovert to SD and output via S-video, which gives me a pretty good picture for what it is, but definitely not HD.


----------



## foundation

Does anybody have suggestions on who pressure to get the WB in HD on Time Warner Cable?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by foundation_
> *Does anybody have suggestions on who pressure to get the WB in HD on Time Warner Cable?*



If I remember correctly, our local WB affiliate isn't broadcasting in HD. They are doing digital, but not HD. So nobody at Time Warner can help you. You'll need to get the folks at WB22 to broadcast in HD before TWC can pass it in HD.


Now, if I've remembered incorrectly about WB22, then this post was a tiny waste of bits.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by pkscout_
> *If I remember correctly, our local WB affiliate isn't broadcasting in HD. They are doing digital, but not HD. So nobody at Time Warner can help you. You'll need to get the folks at WB22 to broadcast in HD before TWC can pass it in HD.
> 
> 
> Now, if I've remembered incorrectly about WB22, then this post was a tiny waste of bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes. WB22 is indeed broadcasting in HD OTA. I catch "Smallville" every weds.


----------



## vicw

I'm just moving into the area (Southern Pines), and close to ordering a setup from TWC to include an HD DVR. I really want only the 8300, not an 8000, and I'm curious what experience others may have had very recently getting 8300's on initial installations, or getting swapouts of 8000's.


I'll be using component outputs, so the HDMI issues won't help me if they need convincing that I really need the 8300.


----------



## Greg T

I even pick up WB 22 from Mebane as long as the weather isn't bad. I have Smallville setup in my HD Tivo to record every Wednesday. It's in high def, but they are doing some funky things with the 5.1 track. Some weeks the voices come from the rear channels.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by vicw_
> *I'm just moving into the area (Southern Pines), and close to ordering a setuo from TWC to include an HD DVR. I really want only the 8300, not an 8000, and I'm curious what experience others may have had very recently getting 8300's on initial installations, or gettig swapouts of 8000's.
> 
> 
> I'll be using component outputs, so the HDMI issues won't help me if they need convincing that I really need the 8300.*



Get the 8300. Better SD picture, faster channel change, slightly smaller in width. Put your foot down, especially if you're a new(er) customer.


----------



## jmw86069

Just another note to the good folks at WRAL -- the HD NCAA signal was superb this past weekend. Have they boosted the signal strength? I have over-the-air HDTV through HD TiVo, but channels 11 and 50 are sometimes flaky depending upon wind, weather, humidity, mood, etc. But all the NCAA games went without a hitch the whole weekend.


Nicely done. Very cool to watch the games in high def!


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Sorry I haven't logged in during the past week, but today is the first I've heard of issues last Wednesday night during West Wing. I do know that it was stormy, and we had rain, which is bad for KU satellite delivery. I spoke to TWC, and they did not get any calls or e-mails either, so it is un-clear exactly what happened, but it looks like a weather issue.


As for DTV antenna placement, we are at full power as assigned by the FCC located just a few feet from WRAL, WRAZ, WLFL and WRDC on the same tower. Only WTVD is located a few hundred yards away, WRPX is near Louisburg, and UNC is near Chapel Hill.


----------



## sooke

Was the Players Championship (golf) in HD this past weekend? How was the PQ? Did they have many HD cameras on the course or mostly SD?


Just curious, I was out of town and missed it.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## robnalex

Any other DirecTV customers lose signal from Sat C today?


I have had this happen before, usually during the day. All my hardware connections have been checked out recently and are OK. Every time this happens (not very frequently) I wonder if my Sat C Kit is going bad, but then the signal comes back and is fine for months.


----------



## Scooper

Every so often - the sun gets behind the apparent locations of the satellites in orbit and temporarily blacks out the satellites output.


This is also a good time to see if there is any blockage from trees etc. If there's a shadow on your dish - you aren't going to be getting it at that location.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Scooper_
> *If there's a shadow on your dish - you aren't going to be getting it at that location.*



Thanks, Scooper. I don't understand what you're saying about a shadow on the dish?


BTW, Signal came back about 5 P.M. and is still fine.


----------



## cbordman

TWC's cinemax on-demand has sure taken a nose dive.....


----------



## dpenny

According to a source at TWC, the problem with NBC's digital channels has been ongoing. TWC claims that NBC has problems with their broadcast equipment and hasn't taken steps to resolve the problem. I'm glad to know that someone from NBC is on the forum here, maybe some action can be taken. Of all the local digital channels I receive through TWC, NBC is consistently the worse. I am constantly getting artifacts and the picture drops out regularly. TWC says there is nothing they can do about it, if the other channels are fine then it's a problem with NBC. So where is the problem really??


----------



## Aggie86

Not sure if I missed it...


Has anyone with the 8300 determined which outputs are active?


Thanks - John


----------



## jello212

Hey guys, I live in Pensacola, Fl and may be moving to Raleigh (oh please let it be). Anyway, the HD offerings here are slim. None of the networks are broadcasting HD at full strength, so unless you can see the tower from your back door, you're not getting the networks OTA. And the cable company isn't much better. Their HD package includes ESPNHD (superb pq), DiscoveryHD, InHd1, InHd2, UniversalHD, and a watered down NBC HD (higly pixellated during action).


My question is, how is the PQ through TWC? Would it make more sense to go with D* and use an antennae to receive the locals OTA or to just use TWC for the whole package?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jello212_
> *...My question is, how is the PQ through TWC? Would it make more sense to go with D* and use an antennae to receive the locals OTA or to just use TWC for the whole package?*



I can only speak for TWC, but I'm very pleased with the service and PQ, line strength, etc. (No, I don't work for them). I have the TWC HD package and the delivery is good, but I wish ESPN had ALL HD content. Majors are excellent for their HD content, too. If you like Hoops, CBS did a great job with its HD and so did TWC by delivering EVERY game, including those in HD as HD.


----------



## jello212

I am a Carolina grad so, yes, I love hoops. The basketball viewing options here are as slim as the HD selections. I seriously hope the fiance gives the approval to move back to Raleigh.


----------



## aab

Ugh, played around for 2 hours pre UNC game to get nothing but digital artifacts, how frustrating (esp when inviting neighbors over)..


Last weekend was really good reception, I hope it's wind related!!


(It's really a bummer we can't get network access over Directv like we can for the ABC network feed on channel 86)


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aab_
> *Ugh, played around for 2 hours pre UNC game to get nothing but digital artifacts, how frustrating (esp when inviting neighbors over)..
> 
> 
> Last weekend was really good reception, I hope it's wind related!!
> 
> 
> (It's really a bummer we can't get network access over Directv like we can for the ABC network feed on channel 86)*



If you want help getting a reliable antenna set-up - send me a PM.


----------



## jmw86069

Why is it that the greatest advance in TV picture quality to date (HDTV) is also saddled to one of the oldest and flakiest technologies (antennas)?


So was it wind this weekend? I'm a Carolina grad, and built up this system arguably to watch moments just like this weekend's UNC Final Four game in HD. Oh but it was "windy"... Fantastic. Freaking cheesy technology.


Does anyone know what brand of tin foil picks up UHF signals best? Seriously, is there a thread about common problems and remedies for antennas? (I'm not finding AVS forum search that intuitive.)


deArgila, I'm at the end of my patience with my sad antenna set-up over here, but I can't help wondering what sort of success rate you have? Did your customers see UNC whip Michigan State in high def without pixellation? I kept switching from HD to SD on the HD-TiVo, trying to watch HD but it was dropping/stalling frames every few seconds and too annoying to watch. But it would've been a great picture!


Thanks for any help!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by IamtheWolf_
> *I can only speak for TWC, but I'm very pleased with the service and PQ, line strength, etc. (No, I don't work for them). I have the TWC HD package and the delivery is good, but I wish ESPN had ALL HD content. Majors are excellent for their HD content, too. If you like Hoops, CBS did a great job with its HD and so did TWC by delivering EVERY game, including those in HD as HD.*



Yeah TWC is decent, especially as most of the HD content and equipment is rolled into the digital cable package at no extra charge. Haven't checked the cost lately but TWC is about $80 a month for digital cable.


More info here:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...able/hdtv.html 


You might get a digital satellite service for a lot less but the HD stuff may be extra. I'm happy to pay more and avoid the hassle.


----------



## gstelmack

I won't spend too much time bashing TWC's service. On the DirecTV front, cost is definitely less than TWC (especially with more TVs, as despite all ads to the contrary TWC will charge more per digital TV receiver than DirecTV), and we get ABC and NBC HD over the satellite (those two stations are O&O by the networks). CBS and FOX do an excellent job of OTA HD broadcasts, and the DirecTV HD receivers will pull in an antenna signal. DirecTV has nice deals for getting the equipment and installation done for you, check their website.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by jmw86069_
> *deArgila, I'm at the end of my patience with my sad antenna set-up over here, but I can't help wondering what sort of success rate you have? Did your customers see UNC whip Michigan State in high def without pixellation? I kept switching from HD to SD on the HD-TiVo, trying to watch HD but it was dropping/stalling frames every few seconds and too annoying to watch. But it would've been a great picture!
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!*



Well, I was able to watch the MSU game with zero dropouts, zero stalling/dropping frames, etc.


My success rate - 99%. But I have a 100% satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## phishbfm




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gstelmack_
> *I won't spend too much time bashing TWC's service. On the DirecTV front, cost is definitely less than TWC (especially with more TVs, as despite all ads to the contrary TWC will charge more per digital TV receiver than DirecTV), and we get ABC and NBC HD over the satellite (those two stations are O&O by the networks). CBS and FOX do an excellent job of OTA HD broadcasts, and the DirecTV HD receivers will pull in an antenna signal. DirecTV has nice deals for getting the equipment and installation done for you, check their website.*




i can't afford $1000 for an HD DVR from directtv right now, so i will continue paying 5 bucks a month for it from twc.


----------



## elkboy




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by phishbfm_
> *i can't afford $1000 for an HD DVR from directtv right now, so i will continue paying 5 bucks a month for it from twc.*



yeah, sure... but after twelve years or so , I think you'll finally come to realize that it would have been cheaper in the long run to purchase an HD-DVR for $1000...










(@ $6.95/mo)


-Brian


----------



## Daryl L

Let's see.


$1000 divided by $6.95/a month = 143.88 months


143.88 months divided by 12 months = 11.99 years


I'm pretty sure he would not keep that Directv HD DVR nowhere near 11.99 years. He would more than likely replace it long before then. So actually it wouldn't really be cheaper in the long run.










Just a little levity here. No offence intended. I'm in a good mood, UNC WON!


----------



## elkboy

(I'm hoping others will realize that I was kidding also... go ACC!)


----------



## CCsoftball7

I'm moving to Cary, NC and was wondering what to expect HD-wise when I get to town. I have contacted TWC and it appears that all locals and the HD tier are a pretty good way to go. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmw86069

I have an HD-Tivo, and love it. But if TWC with an HD-DVR were out at the same time I bought my HD-Tivo I would have *definitely* gone with TWC. Can't beat the price per month, and the extra cash in your pocket to buy other wasteful things, like a bigger HDTV set.


Plus, HD-Tivo is switching to MPEG4 format, obsoleting their HD-Tivo. Yeah, I love that.


Plus, if you follow antenna threads, although you can pick up a strong signal with a well placed antenna, now you're adding even more cost to the whole operation. And God forbid it's windy. Yeah, in the wind or bad weather, you'll also lose local channels and perhaps sattelite as well. Wonderful. Just what I want to attach to the multi-thousand dollar investment, which itself is focused on watching poorly-conceived TV shows to begin with.


I love Tivo itself, nobody beats their interface, but I have to say I don't like to spotty local HD signals, and the questionable move to MPEG4 without a clear migration plan for current HD-Tivo owners. Rumors, yes, but no clear plan.


I'd go with TWC, they have a ton of HD channels, and it'll only cost you a few bucks a month to try it out and see if it suits your tastes. My wife would kill me for saying that, she loves Tivo.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Thanks. I have D* also, but it won't move until the middle of June. I figure I can have TWC until then. I mainly use D* for NFL-ST anyway. I am SOOOOOOOOO thankful to have local HD stations for all the major networks. That is such a change for me.


Thanks again.


----------



## Scooper

Cary = "Containment Area for Relocated Yankees"










You'll find the people down here very friendly and helpful. It was like culture shock moving from DC to here in '94 .


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Cary = "Containment Area for Relocated Yankees"



LOL, thats good. Never heard that one. Brought back the memory of one we had when I was in the army.


U.S. Army = "Uncle Sam Ain't Released Me Yet".


----------



## windmiller

The settings for Aspect Ratio on the SA8000HD are not making sense.


When you choose to modify Apsect Ratio there are two sections.


TV Type: 4:3 Picture Settings: Letterbox (16:9) Squeeze (16:9) Zoom (16:9)


TV Type: 16:9 Picture Settings: Sidebar (4:3) Stretch (4:3) Zoom (4:3)




I have a 16:9 LCD but it seems like my picture looks best when I select TV TYPE 4:3 and Letterbox Picture Settings. AM I going crazy?


----------



## sooke

Windmiller,


What is your TV's aspect ratio set to? Maybe your TV is scaling the image too. On my Samsung DLP I have the aspect ratio set to something called "normal". Then the cable box's Aspect Ratio setting does what is expected.


Good luck,


Sooke


----------



## windmiller

Good point!! Im not sure as I just got the TV less than a week ago, Ill check when I get home.


----------



## sooke

Ho hum.... Seems like a lull in the HD evolution of television this summer. No exciting new equipment, no new channels...


I emailed TWC asking about ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. About ESPN2 HD they said:


"None of the satellite providers is opting to carry it until there is sufficient HD programming to offer. We have not received an update from our Corporate office if/when this channel will be available."


Funny the first thing they point out is I can't get it from a satellite. I love competition.







I remember well how unresponsive cable companies were before satellite providers. These days I think TWC does a very good job.


About Universal HD they said:


"We are currently awaiting word of negotiations with Sinclair Broadcasting to bring our customers Universal HD. We will announec any new developments as soon as they are known."


FWIW.


Sooke


P.S. TWC removed the $18.95 from my bill for swapping the SA8000HD for the SA8300HD after I pointed out I viewed it as a service call (given the SA8000HDs audio drop out flaws).


----------



## cbordman

Is anyone picking up these Raleigh RTN digital channels?


and if so, how?

http://www.raleighnc.gov/portal/serv...ommunityID=202


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *
> 
> P.S. TWC removed the $18.95 from my bill for swapping the SA8000HD for the SA8300HD after I pointed out I viewed it as a service call (given the SA8000HDs audio drop out flaws).*



Same thing happened to me. They assured me when I made the appointment there would be no charge, but when I got my bill I was charged. Even worse, they updated my account as though I now had two DVR's instead of one, so I was being charged double. It took me 30 mins on the phone with billing to straighten it out (we'll see when the next bill comes if it's really straightened out). The way they show the charges on the bill makes it very difficult to determine what the problem is. Very frustrating.


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gillcup_
> *Even worse, they updated my account as though I now had two DVR's instead of one, so I was being charged double. It took me 30 mins on the phone with billing to straighten it out*



I didn't get soaked with the the install charge, but the double DVR billing thing happened to me too...they also double charged me for the previous partial month during the month the swap occurred. Guy on the phone was pretty nice about it, but it took me 20 minutes as well.


Keep a close eye on your bill if you do a swap.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *About Universal HD they said:
> 
> 
> "We are currently awaiting word of negotiations with Sinclair Broadcasting to bring our customers Universal HD. We will announec any new developments as soon as they are known."
> *



Maybe Im wrong, but what does Sinclair have to do with Universal HD? UHD is owned by NBC Universal...sounds like when they wrote that maybe they had WB22HD in their head.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ENDContra_
> *Maybe Im wrong, but what does Sinclair have to do with Universal HD? UHD is owned by NBC Universal...sounds like when they wrote that maybe they had WB22HD in their head.*



Exactly right. I received a follow-up email from them saying as much. But no real info on getting UHD.


Sooke


----------



## daowens

Hey guys,


Brand new to the club and in the RTP area. Just got my Grand Wega KDF-42WE655 LCD projection and it is capable of accepting a cablecard. Any experience with TWC Raleigh and a cablecard vs. set top box?


thanks,


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by daowens_
> *Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Brand new to the club and in the RTP area. Just got my Grand Wega KDF-42WE655 LCD projection and it is capable of accepting a cablecard. Any experience with TWC Raleigh and a cablecard vs. set top box?
> 
> 
> thanks,*



not sure if you know, but the current version of Cablecard is one way only, which means you cannot access interactive features such as the program guide and content on demand.


----------



## lymang

I've just recently moved from Chatham County where I had Dishnetwork to Morrisville. I had cancelled DN because I couldn't afford the 1K they wanted for the 921 - I wanted High Def, but not that much worth!

Anyway, I got the TWC HD-DVR and have had it for about 3 or 4 days. My experiences have been mixed. There's so little actual HD content (compared to the total amount of content available) that I'm disappointed. Plus, so much of what the locals broadcast isn't in HD. Very annoying. Now, when stuff IS broadcast in HD, boy, I sure think it looks great - I taped Alias, CSI, and then this weekend Satyricon (off of ShoHD) and then Jethro Tull and The Who at the Isle of Wight off of one or the other of the InHD channels. They all looked GREAT. Of course, during playback of the Jethro Tull show, the unit up and died. Eventually it told me there was a problem with the HD and I'd need to reboot. That didn't help. I unplugged it eventually and when I replugged back in and it booted up it finally worked again. That was a bit disconcerting, I have to say. I hear there is an 8300 box that doesn't have the same level of problems? I guess I would like to know how to get it (if I don't have it already, I'll check that tonight!) Anyway, just wanted to post here now that I've actually got HD channels (previously I just watched a lot of DVD's! 


Lyman Green


----------



## daowens

I do know that fact about guide and PPV and do not really care. From what I have read, the increased picture quality and ability to use a single remote, and get my PIP back is worth it. Besides Blockbuster is just down the road.


----------



## windmiller

I want to set my dad up to receive OTA HDTV with a HDTV receiver and a antenna. I want to do it on the cheap. Any suggestions for a good indoor or outdoor anetenna for under $100.00. He lives in Chapel Hill and has a Samsung HDTV. I am new to OTA HDTV and have found lots of good info here but wanted to see what the regulars here recommend as far as antenna and a cheap receiver.


Much thanks!!!


----------



## WildBill

Anyone having issues with PBS Digital? I am not talking about digital cable or OTA reception but rather QAM via cable.

I have been receiving it for the past couple years and now I have lost it in the last week or so.

I have re-scanned a number of times but no luck. It used to be on 90-2, 90-3, 90-4...etc.

I still get all the rest

ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX...etc, just not PBS via clear QAM.

I have a Samsung tuner, not a TW issued box.

FYI - The regular cable feed for PBS has been a bit off-and-on too so perhaps that is the issue.

Any feedback appreciated.

THANKS

Bill


----------



## jmccurrytech

You can get a Radio Shack VU-190XR for $99 which picks up the best of any antenna Ive used, but you have to include the cost of the mounting hardware, guy wire, and rotator. But IMO, an outdoor antenna is the only way to fly! For a cheap receiver check ebay, theres a sylvania which I purchased on ebay recently which goes for less than $100, maybe a little over 100 when u factor shipping in. I believe the model number is SRZ3000


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lymang_
> *Anyway, I got the TWC HD-DVR and have had it for about 3 or 4 days. My experiences have been mixed. There's so little actual HD content (compared to the total amount of content available) that I'm disappointed. ...
> 
> Of course, during playback of the Jethro Tull show, the unit up and died. Eventually it told me there was a problem with the HD and I'd need to reboot. That didn't help. I unplugged it eventually and when I replugged back in and it booted up it finally worked again. That was a bit disconcerting, I have to say. I hear there is an 8300 box that doesn't have the same level of problems? I guess I would like to know how to get it (if I don't have it already, I'll check that tonight!) Anyway, just wanted to post here now that I've actually got HD channels (previously I just watched a lot of DVD's!
> 
> 
> Lyman Green*



Yes the 8300 unit is improved. I think you got my 8000 unit which also died 3-4 days in.







If you want the 8300 you'll have to be specific when you call and hope when the truck pulls up they have some onboard.


See the specific forum for the 8000/8300 for information. Here is a good place to start:

Passport HDDVR tips 


I know the feeling about programming, we'd all like more HD content but which ever service you pick the programming has it's ups an downs. Even Voom which has great content but it's own share of problems. On the plus side at least you don't have to buy the equipment first to find that out!


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VisionOn_
> *Even Voom which has great content but it's own share of problems. On the plus side at least you don't have to buy the equipment first to find that out!*



Voom's biggest problem now is that they are shutting down operations as of April 30, 2005 . Other than that, I think Voom is a very interesting idea. ;-)


----------



## cbordman

With the 8300 PVR, it seems there is always something to watch in HD.


----------



## daowens

CableCard Update:


Two guys from TWC came out and popped the card in and it would not receive channels. They went to the cable card menu and did a reset (I think) which the guy told me downloaded firmware into the card and the TV. The screen said that the process could take up to an hour ss they left and told me not to touch the TV until they came back. After about 10 minutes, the TV tuned itself to a channel and all appeared to be fine. Being a good citizen, I did not touch the TV until they returned. The scrambled channels were not coming in. So the guys called the TWC Raleigh offices and waded through about 5 or so people and over 45 minutes until they finally found someone who could bind the numbers from the card to that of the services at the head. Once this was done, everything was fine. Lesson learned is that there are not too many people from TWC Raleigh who understand CC and Sony Wega.


Bottom line is that the PQ is excellent on all channels, I have a single remote, and no more STB. I am quite happy. Word of caution, If calling TWC Raleigh for a CC, do not let them send Prince out, Insist in skilled HDTV/CC installers from TWC. My experience with these two guys was great.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by VisionOn_
> *Yes the 8300 unit is improved. I think you got my 8000 unit which also died 3-4 days in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the 8300 you'll have to be specific when you call and hope when the truck pulls up they have some onboard.
> 
> 
> See the specific forum for the 8000/8300 for information. Here is a good place to start:
> 
> Passport HDDVR tips
> 
> 
> I know the feeling about programming, we'd all like more HD content but which ever service you pick the programming has it's ups an downs. Even Voom which has great content but it's own share of problems. On the plus side at least you don't have to buy the equipment first to find that out!*



Yeah, am going to continue with the 8000 as long as it works. It has behaved well since the hard death requiring the reboot on Saturday. It seems to record everything (HD or SD) that I ask without any serious problems, and I'm happy enough with component output for the time being.


But the moment this thing goes south on me more than once I'm calling TWC. I have read the entire thread you reference there - it's a worthwhile effort IMO. 


I sort of wish I'd read these forums before calling TWC - they have been pretty responsive to me (as opposed to Bellsouth) and I bet if I'd asked for an 8300 to start with I might have gotten one - the guy who installed was just some young punk - a contractor I think - and he just carried the unit in, seems like I could have asked for him to bring an 8300 if I'd known to do so.


Still it's been OK so far, and I hate to raise a ruckus until I have to.


I have to admit it's so weird to see what is and what isn't high-def. WRAL seems to have one of their news broadcasts at least in High Def, and then a ton of others that are not. Last night it looks like WNCN wasn't broadcasting Scrubs in HD, which really surprised me. I would have thought anything that prime-time would be in HD. Especially since I"m pretty sure a few moments later The Office WAS in HD? (I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure that was the case)


Last night I watched some Korean Sumo Wrestling in HD on one of the InHD channels while I washed the dishes. Strange stuff, but it was cool to see it in HD and see the sweat beads on the wrestlers' foreheads.



Lyman


----------



## daowens

Just had a successful Cablecard installed on my kdf-42we655, but in talking with the TWC guys, I was compalining about the passport unit, and they mentioned that they had a Pace unit in the truck that was the best STB they had available. Any opinions or experience with Pace v. CC?


----------



## technobutt

I'm using a Pace (at least until I get my Dvico Fusion HTPC setup going). It's by far the best they have in my opinion (for STB). I've tried Scientific Atlanta (all revisions) and their Pioneer boxes.. all suck.


My biggest complaint with the Pace box is that it loses premium configuration on a power outage or glitch.. I have to do a hard reset to get it to pull an updated access list.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lymang_
> *I have to admit it's so weird to see what is and what isn't high-def. WRAL seems to have one of their news broadcasts at least in High Def, and then a ton of others that are not. Last night it looks like WNCN wasn't broadcasting Scrubs in HD, which really surprised me. I would have thought anything that prime-time would be in HD. Especially since I"m pretty sure a few moments later The Office WAS in HD? (I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure that was the case)*



Like you I'm sticking with the 8000 until the 8300 fixes the HDMI audio problem. It's doing it's job fine at the moment (fingers crossed) and I don't feel like disconnecting everything again.


The Office possibly was in HD (didn't watch it, sorry). NBC sometimes has problems with HD and it doesn't switch over to the HD signal or if they encounter a problem during the broadcast they will switch back to SD. The NBC engineer posts here as well so you could direct your questions to him in situations like this and he might be able to fill you in. Usually most prime time drama is in HD and the majority of the sitcoms. I think.


----------



## CCsoftball7

NBC had issues with their HD signal last night. It didn't switch until sometime during "Revalations."


BTW - I have the 8300 box and love it.


Jeff


----------



## ENDContra

Scrubs is not broadcast in high-def. It and That 70s Show are the only scripted shows on the big four not broadcast in HD.


----------



## WildBill

A quick repeat of my earlier question.


I still can't get PBS via clear QAM over TWC cable.

I still get all the rest

ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX...etc, just not PBS via clear QAM.

Anyone else have a QAM capable TV or receiver (not a TWC digital box) that can give this a peek and let me know? The channels used to be 90-1 thru 90-4 or so on my Samsung unit.

Any feedback appreciated.

THANKS

Bill


----------



## Kevad

Bill....FYI - With my MyHD 130, I do get PBS over clear QAM. (Along with all other local stations and Discovery, but for some reason I can't tune TNT HD).


----------



## deArgila

I lost PBS over QAM a while ago. I have two tuners - an LG and a Samsung, neither is picking it up.


----------



## windmiller

What do you guys think about this antenna, comes with rotor.

http://cgi.*********/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...768075770&rd=1


----------



## WildBill

Kevad and DeArgila - Thanks for the response.

Kevad - I get TNT-HD, but no sound. I used to get sound for a while but then I lost it again. I lost sound on a few stations about 9 months ago and a the fine folks from WRAL helped TWC fix the issue and then I had tnt-hd sound again, at least for a while. Now it tis gone again.


The recent (2-3 weeks???) PBS loss has been troubling in that my kids like the timing of some of the pbs-kids digital shows.


ANYONE???????


Anyone with a Sony QAM capable TV able to get PBS-HD? I think there are a few Sony models around here with built in tuners. I wonder if it is just the LG and Samsung units with the issue?


ANYONE???????


----------



## hpman247

Did WRAZ increase their broadcvasting power, b/c i am getting their signal at the same strength that i get WRAL, and that is unusual, in fact WRAL has always been 10 over that of WRAZ, and WRAL is at my average sig strength for them.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I've had a harder time getting WRAZ than I used to; I still do but have a few more breakups than I used to. I do remember sometime ago that one of the engineers said that they would be going up to 1MW by July. I'll be stoked when that happens!


Btw, I haven't checked it today though...


----------



## easternncnewswat

I'm getting WRAZ at 90% like WRAL as well. I've positioned my antenna where I usually cannot receive WRAZ and am pulling them. Not sure if it's higher power or atmospheric. I guess time or an engineer will tell us in due time.


----------



## hpman247

Me too. My antenna is positioned where if atmospheric conditions permit, i can get WRAZ at my normal 61%, 1% over what i need to recieve it on my 811. But I have never gotten them both at the signal strength. I really hope it stays like this, b/c WRAZ is hard for me to get in the day time, and if i can get it during the day ill have Nascar. I really hope this is higher power.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Another poster on the Greenville, NC thread is now reporting that he was receiving WRAZ this afternoon, which I believe is unusual for him. I've also asked another user who is deeper southeast if he is getting any kind of signal from WRAZ. I'll let you know if I hear anything back or just check the Greenville, NC thread. Keeping fingers crossed here!


----------



## hpman247

Well I'm still getting WRAZ just as I did last night, so i assume that they have increased power.


----------



## wjarrettc

Hi guys. I've been away a while and I'm trying to get caught up reading the backlog of posts. I didn't see a definitive answer to the following but may have missed it...



I've been having an unusual number of pixellation and drop out problems with my SA8000HD DVR starting about 3-4 weeks ago. I had TWC out twice this past week. The first time the tech messed with my coupler underneath the house and changed one of my coaxial lines to boost the signal strength a couple of dB. They then came back and ran a new line to the street but I'm still having an awful time with pixellation. The worse channel without a doubt is HDNet. When watching MLS Soccer Saturday night I was getting pixellation every 30-40 seconds for long periods of time.


Anyway, I've got another service call and I have asked (nee, pleaded) with the CSR to have the tech bring me an 8300 upgrade. I was curious how those of you that got upgraded a month or so ago have found the new box after you've had a chance to use it a while. In other words, how adamant do I be to the tech about not accepting any solution other than a new 8300!


Also, did anyone ever confirm if the firewire and composite/S-Video jacks were enabled on the 8300?


Thanks!


----------



## gillcup

wjarrettc,


The difference between the 8000 & the 8300 is significant. I've had virtually no problems since getting the 8300. The S-video is active but my box doesn't have firewire.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Are any of you ota viewers experiencing a problem with your PSIP information being an hour off on WRAL? Likewise, is anybody seeing PSIP Guide information on WRAZ? I'm getting nothing but DTV Program for every show on WRAZ. Did something happen to their PSIP generator?


All my other stations are showing the proper shows for their respective time slots. Right now, WRAL is showing in Guide data that The Late Show with David Letterman is airing at 10:35!?! What's up with that?


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *...I was curious how those of you that got upgraded a month or so ago have found the new box after you've had a chance to use it a while. In other words, how adamant do I be to the tech about not accepting any solution other than a new 8300!*



Hi wjarrettc,


Be adamant. I had audio dropouts and weird pixelation glitches all the time with the 8000HD box too. My worst channel was probably DSCHD, but I had problems on other HD channels too.


Since getting the the 8300HD a coupla months ago, no such problems. Hope you have the same luck.


But another reason to insist on the 8300, is that it displays higher resolution horizontally. Using one of the test patterns on HDNET I calculated about 980 horizontal resolution with the 8000 box. With the 8300 box I get about 1280. Since my TV is a 720 x 1280 display, the resolution I get with the test pattern is limited by the display (as opposed to by the cable box with the 8000). HDTV lost some of its WOW for me when I got the 8000 box. But I couldn't give up the DVR abilities. Fortunately we didn't have to wait long for the 8300 boxes.


Also, channel changes are faster, particularly when you have the box set up to pass through the channels' format (ie. the box changes formats quicker).


I have had one screwy thing happen. One time, all of my series recordings stopped working. They were still all listed under the series management menu, they just didn't record. I had to delete them all and re-enter them. Then they worked again.


My two biggest feature wishes are an option to turn the grey pillars black for 4:3 material, and I wish I could organize recorded shows into folders (I've got a zillion Barneys recorded for the kids that I have to wade through).


Good luck,


Sooke


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Kevad and DeArgila - Thanks for the response.
> 
> Kevad - I get TNT-HD, but no sound. I used to get sound for a while but then I lost it again. I lost sound on a few stations about 9 months ago and a the fine folks from WRAL helped TWC fix the issue and then I had tnt-hd sound again, at least for a while. Now it tis gone again.
> 
> 
> The recent (2-3 weeks???) PBS loss has been troubling in that my kids like the timing of some of the pbs-kids digital shows.
> 
> 
> ANYONE???????
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Sony QAM capable TV able to get PBS-HD? I think there are a few Sony models around here with built in tuners. I wonder if it is just the LG and Samsung units with the issue?
> 
> 
> ANYONE???????*



I have a sony 60xs955 with builtin QAM tuner. I checked last night, and I was still receiving the digital versions of PBS, CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox, DiscoveryHD, and TNT-HD over TWC cable. No sound problems on any of them. Same channels were available back in December when I first got my set.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sooke_
> *Hi wjarrettc,
> 
> 
> Be adamant. I had audio dropouts and weird pixelation glitches all the time with the 8000HD box too. My worst channel was probably DSCHD, but I had problems on other HD channels too.
> 
> 
> Since getting the the 8300HD a coupla months ago, no such problems. Hope you have the same luck.
> 
> 
> But another reason to insist on the 8300, is that it displays higher resolution horizontally. Using one of the test patterns on HDNET I calculated about 980 horizontal resolution with the 8000 box. With the 8300 box I get about 1280. Since my TV is a 720 x 1280 display, the resolution I get with the test pattern is limited by the display (as opposed to by the cable box with the 8000). HDTV lost some of its WOW for me when I got the 8000 box. But I couldn't give up the DVR abilities. Fortunately we didn't have to wait long for the 8300 boxes.
> 
> 
> Also, channel changes are faster, particularly when you have the box set up to pass through the channels' format (ie. the box changes formats quicker).
> 
> 
> I have had one screwy thing happen. One time, all of my series recordings stopped working. They were still all listed under the series management menu, they just didn't record. I had to delete them all and re-enter them. Then they worked again.
> 
> 
> My two biggest feature wishes are an option to turn the grey pillars black for 4:3 material, and I wish I could organize recorded shows into folders (I've got a zillion Barneys recorded for the kids that I have to wade through).
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> 
> Sooke*



Friday the TWC guy gave me an 8300. It hasn't crashed yet! My 8000 (which I had for about 4 or 5 days) had crashed already at least 3 times. I regret losing some recordings (Alias in HD) which I hadn't watched but the stability of the 8300 has so far made it very worth it. Things I'd like:

1. the ability to record off the box to DVD in a high quality format

2. A more detailed search capability that would look farther into the future


Question: I might be missing it, but it looks like there is no way to change what kind of audio comes out of the 8300. I have just an optical cable hooked up and I'm seeing a LOT of variance in sound levels. When I was using stereo composite cables just to the TV (before I hooked up the receiver) I didn't hear such variances in sound levels. What I see a lot of is changes from 5.1 audio to 2.0 or 3.2 or various other types of digital audio in various formats. That is when I am most likely to see wild variances in sound levels. Would it be wise for me to hook up the composite audio cables in addition to the optical cable? What choice will the 8300 make when outputting sound if both cables are hooked up and attached to my receiver?


Lyman


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lymang_
> 
> 
> Question: I might be missing it, but it looks like there is no way to change what kind of audio comes out of the 8300. I have just an optical cable hooked up and I'm seeing a LOT of variance in sound levels. When I was using stereo composite cables just to the TV (before I hooked up the receiver) I didn't hear such variances in sound levels. What I see a lot of is changes from 5.1 audio to 2.0 or 3.2 or various other types of digital audio in various formats. That is when I am most likely to see wild variances in sound levels. Would it be wise for me to hook up the composite audio cables in addition to the optical cable? What choice will the 8300 make when outputting sound if both cables are hooked up and attached to my receiver?
> 
> 
> Lyman [/b]



On the 8000 I had both composite audio and optical outputs. Composite went straight to the TV speakers while Optical went to the amplifier in my surround sound system. Both seem to be active always. I would GUESS that the 8300 is the same (still waiting on the installer today hopefully with an 8300).


If you want to use both outputs on the amp, why not connecting them to two different inputs and then just switch back and forth at your whim.


----------



## wjarrettc

Well, as I expected the Tech showed up today with no 8300s on his truck. After much discussion I finally consented to try another 8000 to solve my problem. My strategy is that it's easier to insist on getting an 8300 if I'd already tried another 8000 and it didn't solve my problem either.


Those that succeeded in getting an 8300, what was your tactic to get one? The tech told me he had no way to help me (no one to call, etc.).


I don't have an HDMI input on my TV so I can't use that as an excuse


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *
> 
> Those that succeeded in getting an 8300, what was your tactic to get one?*



When I made the appointment I specifically asked for an 8300. I told them my 8000 had video/audio drop-outs and that I heard the 8300 fixed those problems. They didn't give me any hassle.

Good luck,


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *
> 
> 
> Those that succeeded in getting an 8300, what was your tactic to get one? The tech told me he had no way to help me (no one to call, etc.).
> 
> *



I'm sorry to report I got lucky. The TWC woman I spoke with told me there was no guarantee I'd get one. She scheduled an appointment with a guy to come out. Then, the guy who was here earlier in the day to put my cable modem in and I were talking and I mentioned I wanted an 8300, and he literally happened to have one in his truck, problem solved.


I wish it was more reliable, for your sake and mine.


Lyman


----------



## easternncnewswat

Any over the air hd viewers not receiving WRAL tonight?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *Any over the air hd viewers not receiving WRAL tonight?*



Nothing here. Man that ticks me off right around sweeps. That would be NCIS right down the tubes even though it's showing just fine in SD. It's days like these I think I need to either record the same show in both HD and SD on my TiVo or get another TiVo just as a backup.







Especially since 24 crapped out last night as well for no apparent reason.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I sent an e-mail to WRAL last night about a PSIP problem; their schedule was off an hour in my guide. All other stations showing proper shows/showtimes in my grid.


I find it difficult to believe WRAL would address the problem during Prime Time though.


I'm also having some difficulty with WNCN right now. Can't lock on to signal. WRAL is coming in at a constant 90% though... Another HD viewer here in Greenville is saying they can't receive WRAL either so it must not be an isolated problem.


BTW, about the 24 thing, I also said in my e-mail that Fox had no programming info other than DTV Program and literally almost as soon as I sent the e-mail I checked Fox 50 and programming info was in there. Maybe they were working on PSIP when 24 crapped out on us last night?


----------



## easternncnewswat

pkscout,


I did a rescan of my channels and now receive WRAL. The PSIP grid information has not been corrected, but maybe they were trying to work on it and that's why WRAL wasn't receivable for a while.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Anyone having issues with PBS Digital? I am not talking about digital cable or OTA reception but rather QAM via cable.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Bill*



Yes, I've been missing it as well on my Zenith TV with an integrated QAM tuner. From what I understand, WUNC is sending faulty PSIP information, which drives some TVs nuts. A friend who works on HDTV tuner card drivers told me this. According to him, it is so bad that when he tunes to WUNC on cable with his new Samsung DLP, the entire TV locks up and has to be reset. I think he might be correct about the PSIP -- even OTA, I don't see any program title information like I used to; I only the timeslot information.


Have you complained to WUNC? The last time this happened, I posted a comment on their web site. Within a day, an engineer had emailed me, and reproduced the problem with an LG set-top box. They got it fixed a day or two later.


Drew


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Well, as I expected the Tech showed up today with no 8300s on his truck. After much discussion I finally consented to try another 8000 to solve my problem.*



So, after 6 days with the new 8000, I've already had 3 lock ups that required rebooting and I've seen box pixellation and dropouts on 5.1 sound. Admittedly, the dropouts are fewer on this box than the old one, but having to reboot it ever other day is a pain the in butt.


Add to that yet another problem with TWC PPV this weekend that saw me spend 1/2 hour on the phone telling the CSR what the problem had to be (a head end configuration problem) only to have her tell me stupid things like "Try turning your TV on and off". Then they had to schedule a service appt for 1-5pm on Sunday. At 8:45am, the cable guy shows up at my door...I'm in the shower, my wife still in her PJs...He didn't bother to call ahead and when I asked why he didn't come when he was scheduled, he said "I'm trying to get done early so I can have the afternoon off." He took one look at my problem and said "That's a head-end problem there." Of course he was right (as I was the night before). No one in all of RDU saw those PPV matches Saturday night but the CSRs apparently have no way of comparing problems among themselves to see if there are common issues.


Anyway, long story short...I ordered a DirecTV HD TiVo this morning and will get installed Wednesday. TWC, you're fired!


----------



## WildBill

Drill and Drew.

Thanks for the response. I just sent a note to WUNC. I guess it is mostly with the LG, Zenith and Samsung models since Sony works fine. (lg and zenith of course being the same company so I expect that)


I will also contact WRAL as they helped out before. Nice folks that they are.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> 
> *Drill and Drew.
> 
> Thanks for the response. I just sent a note to WUNC.
> *


*


For what it is worth, I got a reply from their Chief Engineer this morning.

He told me they hope to have the problem corrected by Weds.


I'm very impressed by how responsive they are to these problems.


Drew*


----------



## WildBill

Drew,

Yup, I too received info from UNC that their Chief Engineer was working the issue. They were very nice and responded quickly. This was from a customer care person who shared the engineers email and phone which is beyond what I expected. Great news to hear that they think they will have WUNC back and working by Wed.


BTW - I had sent a note to WRAL, asking they forward it to the engineering team for an issue I had with PBS and TNT-HD audio. This engineer responded and said he had spoken with an engineer at TWC and they were working with the appropriate parties to resolve the issue with the QAM tuners.


I just want to re-state AGAIN. The WRAL folks are AWSOME. Everytime I have contacted them the response has been quick and efficient. They always check into the issues and previously problems have been solved. I don't know if my current TNT-HD audio issues will be fixed, but WRAL did above and beyond in support of the local customer base.


----------



## ohoover

Hey guys. New here but I've had HD since Nov. Currently have the 8300 and love it. I tried this week to use the HDMI out but could only watch HD channels and it was slow on changing channels. Did anyone else have this same experience?


Also has anyone tried hooking up an external hard drive. I read in the manual where you can hook a serial ATA drive to it but those drives can be expensive (over $200 for a 200GB drive).


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daryl L

Actually UNC's chief engineer is a member here.


WRAL's dd5.1 sounds great but for awhile now (well over a month) the dialog on their stereo broadcast has been bleeding to far into the front left and right and surround speakers when played back in dolby prologic surround. They've had this issue a couple times before but corrected it quickly. Apparently their unaware of it this time. I'm suprised nobody has mentioned it here.


----------



## MR12

Hello All,


Longtime lurker, first post. I live in Greensboro, and am currently setting my dad up to receive his local digital stations. He lives in Garner. I'm trying to get a list of the subchannels that exist in the RDU market. I know that WRAL has a few, and WNCN has Weather Plus. What about WTVD and the others? Thanks!


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MR12_
> *Hello All,
> 
> 
> Longtime lurker, first post. I live in Greensboro, and am currently setting my dad up to receive his local digital stations. He lives in Garner. I'm trying to get a list of the subchannels that exist in the RDU market. I know that WRAL has a few, and WNCN has Weather Plus. What about WTVD and the others? Thanks!*


 http://www.rabbitears.info/listings.php?id=ral 


4-1 UNC-TV

4-2 UNC-HD (PBS HD)

4-3 UNC-KD (PBS Kids)

4-4 UNC-ED (PBS You)

4-5 UNC-NC (Annenburg)

5-1 CBS-HD

5-2 WRAL Newschannel

11-1 ABC-HD

11-2 News

11-3 Weather

17-1 NBC-HD

17-2 NBC-SD

17-3 WeatherPlus

22-1 WB-HD

28-1 UPN-SD

30-1 Shop-at-Home

40-1 Univision

40-2 TeleFutura

47-1 PAX

47-2 PAX (W)

47-3 Worship.Net

47-4 PraiseNet

50-1 Fox-HD

50-2 Fox-SD

50-3 WRAL Weather Channel


----------



## MR12

Thanks, I've heard that WTVD's NewsNow is no longer being broadcast. True?


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MR12_
> *Thanks, I've heard that WTVD's NewsNow is no longer being broadcast. True?*



ABC News Now returns in July, presumably to 11.2. Currently, WTVD is 11.1, ABC HD, 11.2 WTVD News rebroadcasts/Radar, and 11.3, ABC SD.


----------



## WildBill

Good news on the clear QAM front for the LG STB's. (probably the Samsung built-in tuners too) WUNC engineers, working with TWC were able to get WUNC fixed.


I don't desire to quote or even directly reference what anyone did without his or her permission so I won't. Just suffice to say the WUNC engineers were AWSOME and helped TWC figure out the fix. WUNC is back in all it's A/V forms and the kids and I are very happy. Quick and well-informed responses arrived within hours of my e-mails proving that WUNC engineering is yet another professional and high-quality group serving the triangle.


Now… If I could just receive TNT-HD audio all would be beautiful on the HD front. I will keep trying to find a solution.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by WildBill_
> *Good news on the clear QAM front for the LG STB's. (probably the Samsung built-in tuners too) WUNC engineers, working with TWC were able to get WUNC fixed.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Now… If I could just receive TNT-HD audio all would be beautiful on the HD front. I will keep trying to find a solution.*



I can confirm that both my LG and Samsung QAM tuners are now picking up the WUNC channels!


Thanks to all!!


As far as TNT-HD audio - I'm also still having issues on the LG (the Samsung is fine).


Another issue I've had with the LG and not with the Samsung occurs sometimes when I'm watching ABC or FOX (113-x). Randomly, the picture changes to the WRAL weather channel, even though the "channel" remains the same. Changing the channel and then changing it back fixes the problem temporarily.


A friend of mine with a different LG tuner has the same issue.


----------



## pats02

Which digital channel is Discovery Channel HD and TNT HD on TWC?


----------



## Trip in VA

Did anyone ever manage to confirm that WRAZ-DT had gone to full power?


I feel safe saying WRAZ-DT is now at full power. I am watching WRAZ-DT on my WinTV-D with a 16.4 signal. I've got an 11 on WNCN-DT (not watchable), a 5 on WUNC-DT, a whiff of WRAL-DT, and nothing at all on WTVD-DT. This is WITHOUT turning my antenna away from Roanoke.


- Trip


----------



## lymang

Did anyone else have issues with Las Vegas last night on NCNHD via TWC?

I set the 8300HD to record Las Vegas on NCNHD and it pretty badly screwed up. First of all, I ended up with a Listerine commercial at the beginning over audio of the episode, and then when the show came on it was in SD. Bleah. I know this could have been the 8300HD, but it looked more to me like it was a broadcast issue. Anyone else see this ?


----------



## bobjdan

lymang, it wasn't your 8300, it was the station. Channel 217 had the listerene commercial during Fear Factor even before Las Vegas. I went to 218 and it had a lot of pixelation. 217 still gets my vote for the worst reliablilty of any HD channe. ESPN HD on the other hand, gets my vote for the HD channel with the least HD content.


IMHO the best HD channels are UNC, Discovery, and the INHD channels. Always in HD. Best network HD channel is CBS on 255.


----------



## wjarrettc




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *IMHO the best HD channels are UNC, Discovery, and the INHD channels. Always in HD. Best network HD channel is CBS on 255.*



Wow! Can't believe HDNet didn't make your list when INHD did. For me, HDNet's original programming content is much higher than INHD. But then again, I'm a soccer fan and love the MLS on HDNet. If you were a baseball fan, I can see INHD being preferred.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bobjdan_
> *lymang, it wasn't your 8300, it was the station. Channel 217 had the listerene commercial during Fear Factor even before Las Vegas. I went to 218 and it had a lot of pixelation. 217 still gets my vote for the worst reliablilty of any HD channe. ESPN HD on the other hand, gets my vote for the HD channel with the least HD content.
> 
> 
> IMHO the best HD channels are UNC, Discovery, and the INHD channels. Always in HD. Best network HD channel is CBS on 255.*



Thanks. Glad to hear it can't be blamed on the box. Not surprised it can be blamed on WNCN. What is their problem? Idjits.


I have the HD suite and the locals and ShowtimeHD. If I were to pick the best HD content I'd say probably the InHD channels win. None of that idiotic SD content. It always amazes me when there's SD content on ShowtimeHD. What's the point of that? Bleah.


Lyman


----------



## easternncnewswat

On one hand I'm surprised the problems that WNCN has with their HD and 2 subchannels. After all, they're owned and operated by a network. I don't see any of the problems that they have with WTVD which is also an O&O with one main HD and 2 subs. Likewise, look at WRAZ which also has an HD and 2 subs.


If WNCN is having this many problems, I can't imagine what the quality of HD and the 2 subs is for these Raycom stations broadcasting HD, Weather Plus and the Tube music video channel. Or is it just WNCN that has these kinds of problems?


I remember reading about a year ago that NBC/Universal ultimately wants an HD channel and something like 3 subchannels dedicated to news, weather, sports, and/or community affairs. I just don't see how that would be possible even with the best, probably ultimately worst, compression technology.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by wjarrettc_
> *Wow! Can't believe HDNet didn't make your list when INHD did. For me, HDNet's original programming content is much higher than INHD. But then again, I'm a soccer fan and love the MLS on HDNet. If you were a baseball fan, I can see INHD being preferred.*



I agree that HDNET is fine HD. I misspoke wen I said IHHD. I should have said the HD suite.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by easternncnewswat_
> *On one hand I'm surprised the problems that WNCN has with their HD and 2 subchannels. After all, they're owned and operated by a network. I don't see any of the problems that they have with WTVD which is also an O&O with one main HD and 2 subs. Likewise, look at WRAZ which also has an HD and 2 subs.
> 
> *



Well I am new to HD reception (though I have had my HDTV for about a year) and I don't even watch their other channels if they're not HD. And they look like most of the time when I cross over them on the cable box they are in SD. So I don't what the deal is. On the other hand, I have heard from other HDTV watchers here at work that WNCN has had problems in the past (a year ago my friend was really complaining about how bad it was).


Lyman


----------



## mikea28

It's unfortunate, but it seems that more often than not, whenever you have a problem with something on WNCN-HD, it's probably a problem with the station, which they often blame on their feed. None of the other networks seem to have anywhere near as many problems.


----------



## lymang

That is pretty much what my friend said - when he was having problems last year and complained, TWC told him: it's WNCN. When he called them they tried to pass the buck along as well.


I haven't had any issues with WRAL's HD channels. The CSI shows (all three flavors) I record on the 8300HD look really, really spectacular. In fact, I marvel at how good they look. I already knew how good DVD's looked, but moving to HD TV channels has made me appreciate my tv even more.


Lyman


----------



## mikea28

while WNCN is on my mind, i would also like to note that WNCN's digital SD channel on TWC looks like complete under crap. It's so overly compressed it's rediculous. Actually, it reminds me of the overly compressed olympics on NBC last summer, only much worse. I record SD shows in SD on my 8300HD to save hard drive space, and that SD channel is crap. The analog SD channel is much better btw, even digitally compressed by the 8300HD. The WRAZ, WRAL, etc. SD digital channels are not NEARLY as bad.


All the WNCN problems are so sad because I do watch a fair amount of stuff on NBC.


----------



## windmiller

I have the AS 8000HD and a Harmon Kardon AVR 125 Receiver.


On HD channels like Discovery channel when a commercial comes on that is not in 5.1 I lose sound and when the commerical ends and the audio goes back to 5.1 I have to manually choose Dobly on my receiver.


How can I fix this as it is driving me crazy. I thought all I needed was analog audio cables hooked up along with digital. Is that correct?


----------



## cbordman

The 8000 is very buggy. Call TWC and tell them it is defective. They will bring you an 8300.


Does anyone know if there is a way to turn on the analog audio outs on the 8300 while also using the digital audio out? I always have the digital out connected, but also want to hook our headphones up to the analog.


----------



## windmiller

Has anyone else seen or heard of this issue? I want to make sure this isnt something I am not doing correctly.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mikea28_
> *while WNCN is on my mind, i would also like to note that WNCN's digital SD channel on TWC looks like complete under crap. It's so overly compressed it's rediculous. Actually, it reminds me of the overly compressed olympics on NBC last summer, only much worse. I record SD shows in SD on my 8300HD to save hard drive space, and that SD channel is crap. The analog SD channel is much better btw, even digitally compressed by the 8300HD. The WRAZ, WRAL, etc. SD digital channels are not NEARLY as bad.
> 
> 
> All the WNCN problems are so sad because I do watch a fair amount of stuff on NBC.*



I'm down to watching pretty much only Las Vegas, that somethign Jordan show and Scrubs, and they've had a pretty crappy record. And Scrubs isn't in HD!!! WTF is up with that? Morons. If Malcolm in the Middle can be in HD, then they OUGHT to be able to have Scrubs in HD. Feh.


----------



## MR12

I'm setting up my Dad's antenna and HD receiver tomorrow. He lives in the Garner area. Any idea what kind of reception he should expect from the Raleigh stations. I know the antenna field is in Garner, but what about PBS in Chapel Hill. Will he have a problem picking that up?


p.s. I'm in Greensboro.


----------



## Scooper

Get a rotator for his antenna rig if he wants to watch WUNC-HD. All the other stations are outher east of Garner, but WUNC is out by Chapel Hill.


----------



## cam01

cbordman mentioned that the 8000 from TWC is very buggy....I've had mine for a few months now and am curious to know what kind of problems others have had with the unit. So far so good for me...but should I anticipate needing an upgrade anytime soon?


----------



## cbordman

i had constant lockups. Then it wouldn't display the recorded list after about a week of uptime. It would say there was a hard drive error and the time warner folks said it just needed rebooted. A reboot would fix it for about a week, and then the same thing would happen. I could rarely get it to record 2 programs while watching a third.


The 8300 has never caused any problems and the menus are much faster.


----------



## abward

Hi all,


I have had DirecTV for about 7 years I think, and have been happy with it. I got a Samsung 360 receiver recently (when one of my receivers died), in anticipation of getting an HD TV later this year.


Yesterday, a TW cable person knocked on my door and said she saw my dish beside the house and wanted to offer me the following deal:


$39.95 DigiPic 1000

$6.95 DVR (8300HD)

$39.95 RoadRunner

====

$86.95

+ tax

====

$93.87


The price is locked for 18 months.


I currently pay $53.53 for my two DirecTV receivers, plus $44.95 for RR, which is $98.48 per month.


So, questions are:

1) Is this a good deal?

2) Will the picture be as good? I live in a 5 year-old development off Cary Parkway.


Thanks.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abward_
> *
> 
> So, questions are:
> 
> 1) Is this a good deal?
> 
> 2) Will the picture be as good? I live in a 5 year-old development off Cary Parkway.
> 
> 
> Thanks.*



1) You'll be saving $20 off the regular price for Digipic 1000 for 18 months. Note that 1000 package is just basic and standard tiers with no premium channels. If you want HBO-HD, SHO-HD, HDNET, INHD or ESPNHD you'll have to pay more.

2) The picture quality for HD here is Raleigh is excellent (depending upon the source obviously) YMMV.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by abward_
> *So, questions are:
> 
> 1) Is this a good deal?
> 
> 2) Will the picture be as good? I live in a 5 year-old development off Cary Parkway.
> *



I don't think saving $5 a month for 18 months is much of a deal, especially since you'll be paying more after the special pricing expires. In addition, all the channels on TWC below 100 are analog, so that picture will probably look worse than DirecTV's pure digital signal. I'd review what you tend to watch and think about whether it's worth $90 to leave DirecTV.


I'm a DirecTV subscriber, and it would take *much* more than that to get me back to TWC. Then again, I have an HD-TiVo, and the TWC HD recorder doesn't hold a candle to the HD-TiVo in my opinion, so I think TWC would literally have to *give* me cable to get me back.


----------



## abward

Thanks everyone, I am going to give cable a try. Install is tomorrow. They have a 30 day money-back guarantee, so I will not loose much to try it.


I called DirecTV and they were not willing to lower my bill to match cable.


18 months from now, DirecTV (and possibly cable) is likely to be quite different than today, so I can always switch then too.


Update: Changed my mind and cancelled the install. I was watching DirecTV last night and I was thinking that I am completely satisfied with it; the PQ, the way channel 5 is channel 5 and 11 is 11 etc, and I like the future HMC plans.


When I finally get an HDTV, I may be unsatisfied with the amount of HD I get OTA, and might look into cable again. We will see.


----------



## cbordman

I switched from DTV and they locked me into digipic 2000 for 18 months at $49.95. It includes HBO and Cinemax (which includes HBO HD).


----------



## boylan

I have DirecTV and an HDTiVo, so I usually watch the local channels via antenna thru the HDTiVo. However, I live in Fayetteville and cannot get UPN 28 with any reliability, so I have to watch it via the locals on satellite.


In the past few weeks, the SD picture from DirecTV on UPN 28 has become unwatchable - it appears to be just an antenna feed that DirecTV has uplinked.


Does anyone know if there is a place we should call to get this fixed? Just customer service at D*?


----------



## robnalex

If you are a fan of "Lost" and have a season pass to record from OTA channel 11.1 on your DirecTV HR10-250, be sure to check that next week's 2 hour season finale is set to record.


As of tonight, next week's 2 hour season finale (Wednesday, May 25 from 8-10 P.M.) is not in the guide and not in your "to-do" list. The time slot is currently listed as "To Be Announced".


If your season pass is for the ABCE channel you'll be fine- it's right there where it belongs.


----------



## aldamon

Man, I'm bumming over the Sunday Ticket HD price hike. I switched from TWC for ST and now I feel a bit cornered. Maybe we should move to Ohio so I can see the Brownies for free? LOL.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by aldamon_
> *Man, I'm bumming over the Sunday Ticket HD price hike. I switched from TWC for ST and now I feel a bit cornered. Maybe we should move to Ohio so I can see the Brownies for free? LOL.*



i thought ST subscribers got the HD games for free if they had an HD receiver. did that change this year? what's the deal? I don't have a DirecTV HD receiver yet, but was thinking about getting one right before the NFL season started just for watching the ST games in HD.


----------



## Scooper

Expect to pay extra for Sunday Ticket games inHD - new change this year. The DBS boards are all a-buzz about this.


----------



## ENDContra

Wednesday night I DVRed Lost and Alias because I had some people over before we went to go see Star Wars. When I watched it later it sounded like all of the center channel had been moved to the front left and front right....there was no surround sound or center channel at all. Was this a problem at WTVD or on the network level, or possibly was it with TWC? I didnt see anything about audio issues in the Lost thread in the HDTV programming forum so Im assuming its local. They had basketball on last night so there was no way to tell if it had been resolved.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Anybody here watch WLFL, WB 22? Is Sinclair getting ready to pull it and WRDC from TWC and *E? I saw part of a scroll the other night on WB 22 that mentioned contacting them about keeping the channels on the line up.


From what I've read, Sinclair is pulling it's channels from cable systems across the country until it gets cash, multicasting rights, or both. They've settled with some systems and *D too. I guess Sinclair is about to play hardball with cable and satellite in RDU too.


----------



## edvedd

WLFL and WRDC are going to pulled from dish network only -- if an extension can't be reached. WLFL has a blurb about it on their website.

According to the crawl, it doesn't affect cable or direct tv. Also, it don't think this has anything to do w/ multi-casting.


----------



## EEBuckeye

How do people like TWC's cablecards? Do they have optical or digital output to connect to a home theater? Any drawbacks other than the PPV and guide not working? Picture quality better than the box?


TWC wants $50 to install now and $1.50 a month. I have them bringing a 3250HD, but would change if it is better.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Scooper

Sinclair picked the wrong company to pick a showdown with. Charlie is known far and wide as a hardnosed negotiator.


I suppose I can always watch them OTA if there is anything compelling on....


----------



## easternncnewswat

Not to mention that those folks in RDU with Dish Network can always get the Superstations package with 3 WB network affiliates; one in NY, one in Denver, and one in LA. Also, they will get 2 UPN affiliates; the O&O in NY and the affiliate in Boston. Surely, Sinclair isn't counting on people with Dish Network salivating for WB22 News at 10. That's not their negotiating point is it? People missing out on local news?


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EEBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do people like TWC's cablecards? Do they have optical or digital output to connect to a home theater? Any drawbacks other than the PPV and guide not working? Picture quality better than the box?
> 
> 
> TWC wants $50 to install now and $1.50 a month. I have them bringing a 3250HD, but would change if it is better.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



You are probably better off getting an SA8300 HD DVR-- just my opinion. A friend of mine in my neighborhood had a cablecard thru TWC - but ended up getting one of the HD DVRs and he's a big boxing fan- so he wanted to order events and such.


PQ is really the same from what I saw -- no difference from the card or the box.


As for the optical or digital connections -- the cablecard slides into a slot in your hdtv -- so there are no connections per se on the card itself. I'm not sure how my buddy hooked his audio up- i didn't think to ask.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EEBuckeye* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do people like TWC's cablecards? Do they have optical or digital output to connect to a home theater? Any drawbacks other than the PPV and guide not working? Picture quality better than the box?
> 
> 
> TWC wants $50 to install now and $1.50 a month. I have them bringing a 3250HD, but would change if it is better.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



digital audio output would be from the TV since the TV will decode the signal. any TV with a cable card slot will have the digital out.


other than getting rid of the cable box, I don't see a big advantage. I guess it's slightly cheaper.


IMHO cable card will really only be useful for things like stand alone DVR's from 3rd parties.


----------



## jdougjones

I'm a Directv customer, but am thinking of trying to pickup up the local HD channels OTA. I live in N-NW Raleigh just east of the aiport and live in a fairly wooded area. Anyone here near me and getting HDTV OTA?


----------



## cam01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cbordman mentioned that the 8000 from TWC is very buggy....I've had mine for a few months now and am curious to know what kind of problems others have had with the unit. So far so good for me...but should I anticipate needing an upgrade anytime soon?




I'm guessing no one has had problems with the 8000???


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cam01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm guessing no one has had problems with the 8000???



The 8000HD was unreliable for many of us, so I think most who were experiencing the problems moved on to the 8300HD. The 8300HD seems to work like a champ for me anyway. The problems I experienced with the 8000 were mainly video/audio dropouts, particularly when both tuners were working at the same time (watch one channel while recording another). Other minor problems include slower channel changing & no video output except component. Also with the 8300 I can now do "no repeat" series recording. Whether the 8000 supports that feature, I don't know. My old one didn't.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a Directv customer, but am thinking of trying to pickup up the local HD channels OTA. I live in N-NW Raleigh just east of the aiport and live in a fairly wooded area. Anyone here near me and getting HDTV OTA?



Well, I got an ATI HDTV Wonder to test things out. It comes with a Silver Sensor like antenna which I put in my attic.


How come I get excellent signal strength on WRAZ HD, but weaker and more intermittent signal on WRAL HD? I thought the transmitters are on the same tower? Are they not transmitting at the same strength?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I got an ATI HDTV Wonder to test things out. It comes with a Silver Sensor like antenna which I put in my attic.
> 
> 
> How come I get excellent signal strength on WRAZ HD, but weaker and more intermittent signal on WRAL HD? I thought the transmitters are on the same tower? Are they not transmitting at the same strength?



Your experience has less to do with the towers/signal and more to do with your antenna set-up.


#1 - it's in the attic.

#2 - it's a silver-sensor-like antenna

#3 - you said you're in a wooded area


If you want better signals, I recommend roof-mounting a better antenna. And that's not just because I'd install it for you.


----------



## dgmayor

Hey all, just recently moved here from Orlando, FL and had TWC installed last weekend. Many of the basics i'm noticing are the same (I had Brighthouse in Orlando, which used to be TWC). HD wise the only thing I lost was UPN and WB, which I never watched.


I've noticed the SD channels here are MUCH grainier than they were in Orlando, which wasd a bit of a dissappointment, but I can deal. I was quite suprised to find out that Bravo isn't offered here, or did I miss something?


----------



## Daryl L

dgmayor,


If your using a digital cable box, by the end of this month (on either the 20th or 27th) all analog channels (the majorty below channel 100) will begin being simulcasted in digital and analog. Your box will then only display the digital channel so all the channels below channel 100 should look better. While analog tuners like in tv's, vcr's and dvr's will still receive and display the analog channels.


As for Bravo, I have never gotten it down in my area but I think Raleigh use to get it but haven't now for awhile.


----------



## phishbfm

so will my HD-DVR start broadcasting channels 100 and under digitally?


----------



## Daryl L

phishbfm,


Well the digital hd-dvr boxes don't broadcast. They just receive and recorder. But I understand what your asking. The answer it Yes. Your hd-dvr cable box will start receiving the digital channels between 0 and 100 instead of the analog channels.


----------



## cam01

thanks gillcup! looks like I'm the late adopter.... I'll be making that switch soon


----------



## chrad44

dgmayor...i dont think we get bravo in Raleigh, however my folks get it in Burlington.


----------



## edvedd




Daryl L said:


> dgmayor,
> 
> 
> If your using a digital cable box, by the end of this month (on either the 20th or 27th) all analog channels (the majorty below channel 100) will begin being simulcasted in digital and analog. Your box will then only display the digital channel so all the channels below channel 100 should look better. While analog tuners like in tv's, vcr's and dvr's will still receive and display the analog channels.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I heard this too and thought it was on the down-low. I know a couple of the techs at TWC. From what I heard, they are going to be one of the first cable companies in US doing this -- going all digital.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard this too and thought it was on the down-low. I know a couple of the techs at TWC. From what I heard, they are going to be one of the first cable companies in US doing this -- going all digital.



No Idea if it was on the down-low but the two head techs at my local office told me last week they got the memo on the change. I know one area in New York has been simulcasting all digital for awhile now.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrad44* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dgmayor...i dont think we get bravo in Raleigh, however my folks get it in Burlington.



can anyone explain the Bravo hot spot on TWC? I'm Carrboro and I can get Bravo on channel 72, however my friends in Chatham county and Chapel Hill cannot and hardly anyone else can either. What's the deal with that?










Given this lack of Bravo, what does that mean for the chances of getting Universal HD?


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone explain the Bravo hot spot on TWC? I'm Carrboro and I can get Bravo on channel 72, however my friends in Chatham county and Chapel Hill cannot and hardly anyone else can either. What's the deal with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given this lack of Bravo, what does that mean for the chances of getting Universal HD?



it's a legacy issue. the former cable co in Carrboro that TWC took over already had Bravo launched back in the day. TWC wanted to add bravo to digital a couple of years ago but bravo said nope. bravo is still in play so to speak - so they may relent and let them add it to digital.


Universal HD is a totally different animal. Think -- ESPN and ESPN HD. Even though Universal used to be Bravo HD -- it's still a different channel and it being added would have no effect on the other.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No Idea if it was on the down-low but the two head techs at my local office told me last week they got the memo on the change. I know one area in New York has been simulcasting all digital for awhile now.



I'll rephrase -- first cable co in NC to do this. That is going to be pretty cool - all digital.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's a legacy issue. the former cable co in Carrboro that TWC took over already had Bravo launched back in the day. TWC wanted to add bravo to digital a couple of years ago but bravo said nope. bravo is still in play so to speak - so they may relent and let them add it to digital.
> 
> 
> Universal HD is a totally different animal. Think -- ESPN and ESPN HD. Even though Universal used to be Bravo HD -- it's still a different channel and it being added would have no effect on the other.



Interesting, thanks for the info. So given the possible upcoming switch to all digital TWC would that mean I would lose access to the current analog channel on the digital box? I would assume it would still be transmitting over the regular cable signal.


----------



## Daryl L

All digital cable boxes will pickup all current channels between 0 and 100 in digital form.


All analog devices (TV's, HD STB's with analog tuners but without QAM capability, VCR's and personel DVR's) will pickup all current channels between 0 and 100 in analog form.


I'm not sure how or if TV/HD STB's with QAM capability will handle channels 0 thru 100 in digital form or not.


----------



## cbordman

hmmm... I've always heard that stand alone Tivos can't record 2 channels at once, because the channels are analog and it would require 2 video encoders.


Do the DVR boxes have 2 analog encoders? How are the TWC boxes able to record 2 analog channels at once?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmmm... I've always heard that stand alone Tivos can't record 2 channels at once, because the channels are analog and it would require 2 video encoders.
> 
> 
> Do the DVR boxes have 2 analog encoders? How are the TWC boxes able to record 2 analog channels at once?



I have no idea about that. I would *assume* they have two cheap mpeg encoders. I say cheap because my pioneer and toshiba dvr's can record analog and the picture looks much better (less artifacts and less compressed) than recorded analog looks on TWC's boxes.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no idea about that. I would *assume* they have two cheap mpeg encoders. I say cheap because my pioneer and toshiba dvr's can record analog and the picture looks much better (less artifacts and less compressed) than recorded analog looks on TWC's boxes.



it's all dependant on the data rate they use - i don't think the quality of TWC's encoders is any worse actually if compared to the same data rate on other DVR's.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dgmayor,
> 
> 
> If your using a digital cable box, by the end of this month (on either the 20th or 27th) all analog channels (the majorty below channel 100) will begin being simulcasted in digital and analog. Your box will then only display the digital channel so all the channels below channel 100 should look better. While analog tuners like in tv's, vcr's and dvr's will still receive and display the analog channels.
> 
> 
> As for Bravo, I have never gotten it down in my area but I think Raleigh use to get it but haven't now for awhile.



The real issue here is how well they encode the analog channels for the digital boxes. I could easily see this looking worse than the current analog channels, which will really suck if we have to use our TV's internal tuner to get the best out of those channels. Of course, if they do a good job,it'll be great for those of us with DVR's to record a properly encoded digital signal.


i assume they'll also stop the digital SD locals up in the 200's (that often look like crap anyway due to limited bandwidth)...


interesting turn of events though - this is probably a baby step towards eliminating the analog band completely.


----------



## jakedog

What's up with the US Open? Isn't it suppose to be in hi def?


----------



## GonzoF1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up with the US Open? Isn't it suppose to be in hi def?



That's funny, I just signed in to find out the same thing. I FFwd to Sunday coverage and it doesn't show it in HiDef then either. Wasn't it in HD last year?


*** EDIT: I just did a search and found this:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=541159


----------



## jakedog

NBC is pathetic. The US Open not in hi def. Too bad CBS does not have it..


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC is pathetic. The US Open not in hi def. Too bad CBS does not have it..



Man, that's bad. I don't watch golf but to miss covering the US Open in HD is pretty sad.


----------



## jakedog

Per NBC 17


Dave,


Unfortunately NBC Sports is not providing the US Open in High Definition to its affiliates.


Thanks for watching NBC 17!


Ira Lilly

Director, Technology and Operations

WNCN TV Raleigh, NC


----------



## akooh

Hi,

I live in Sanford and have not used my projector much since the NFL season ended. I decided to watch the US Open in HD but found out that was not going to happen but my problem is that I can not pick up PBS from Chapel Hill anymore (OTA). I used to pick up 4-1 thru 4-5 by just moving my indoor antenna but now it is like it is not there at all. I can still pick up all my normal channels from the Raleigh Area and I still get channel 2 from Greensboro too. Has something happened to WUNC that I am not aware of? Titan TV still list all their channels but I am having no luck with them tonight. ( I also tried rescanning with no success)

Thanks

Akooh


----------



## WildBill

Well, it tis the 20th. Did the majority of the analog channels below 100 start broadcasting digital as well as analog? Can anyone tell? Or perhaps is it pushed back to the 27th?


----------



## VisionOn

checked the diagnostics and it's still analog here. I'm guessing that if they do switch it's going to alter the channel arrangement. Otherwise there are going to be multiple duplicate and redundant channels in the 210+ area or 0-14 area.


----------



## Daryl L

Well sometime over the night lastnight down at the Lumberton NC hub (just below Fayetteville) all channels below 100 except for 6 channels (4 of my local networks out of Florence SC, The Weather Channel and The TVguide channel) are now all digital.


The 4 locals my friend at the local hub said they would go digital as soon as they get the modules and antennas setup for them to pick up their digital signal.


They've just gotta workout the audio level problem and a problem with no audio on msnbc required an exciter reboot causing guide data loss which should gradually reload.


I know I told you this would happen on the 20th but I was just repeating what the head tech told me. I appologize.


----------



## Erik Garci

Can the STB tell you what resolution and bitrate are being used for the digital channels?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can the STB tell you what resolution and bitrate are being used for the digital channels?



I have no idea if there is any bitrate info available but my 8300HD DVR displays wether the received signals format is HD or not and displays the output format (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) depending on how you have it set to output format set in the setup.


----------



## lagerman5

When I asked about the simucast, I got the following reply:

_This is currently "in the works" so there is some truth to the rumor. We do not

have a concrete timeline when our entire division will go all digital

(Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville markets), however this transition may occur over

the next few months.


Thank you for taking the time to email us._


Looks if it might be some time before everyone gets the simucast........


----------



## Daryl L

My cable feed (Lumberton hub) comes from the Fayetteville headend. After the trunk line leaves Fayetteville it is split. One way goes to St. Paul hub (not sure if their simulcasting yet). The other way comes to Lumberton hub. Pembroke (where I live) and Fairmont both get cable from Lumberton but my friend said although Lumberton and Pembroke are simulcasting, Fairmont won't start till later. So it's a area by area change I guess. I'm guessing since Fayettevilles feed comes from Raleigh's headend that Raleigh should have already started multicasting too.


----------



## cbordman

so how would we know exactly? I have an integrated digital tuner in my Sony TV, and it didn't find any new digital channels this morning.


Does the front display of the 8300HD tell you if the channel is digital or analog?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so how would we know exactly? I have an integrated digital tuner in my Sony TV, and it didn't find any new digital channels this morning.
> 
> 
> Does the front display of the 8300HD tell you if the channel is digital or analog?



No, the 8300HD DVR display shows 480p for regular digital channels and 480i for analog channels if both options are selected in setup.


My guess for tv's with QAM tuners is they'll probably only receive any unencrypted (locals only?) since the rest are encrypted (only a guess).


----------



## CCsoftball7

OK...why is the Pirate vs Cardinals game blacked out tonight (6/23). I undertand the MLB blackout rules for Baltimore and DC, but what is up?


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## VisionOn

I just checked the tuning info for the analog channels and it said they were now broadcasting in QAM256. Can't say the picture quality is a vast improvement. I lost my channel 2 WFMY CBS feed and although WRAL is better on channel 3 the quality is nowhere near as good as the previous digital channel on 257. The 250 range of channels are still there.


UPDATE: Just checked again 15 minutes later and they seem to be back to analog. My WLFL hasn't come back though. Might have been a box quirk or maybe a test?


----------



## edvedd

Got word last week that the Raleigh/Durham area is going all digital on Monday or TUesday.


----------



## dave_ral

Looks to me like they flipped digital on in Raleigh at 1240am Monday night.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks to me like they flipped digital on in Raleigh at 1240am Monday night.



Not here (at 6am). It does look like I received a firmware push overnight (Date 1/25/05) SP4? Can't really tell what it does.


----------



## macnbc

In Cary, its 10 PM Tuesday and box diagnostic mode is showing channels sub-100 as being analog still.


----------



## edvedd

a little birdy told me the official flipping of the switch is going to happen July 6th.


Also-- just heard TNT and TBS On Demand are going to be added the same day.


----------



## longtimewolf

So does that mean I no longer need the digital package?


I have HD and my monthy cost is outragous compared to Satellite.


I am thinking about switching to Satellite...any feedback?


----------



## longtimewolf

NBC is SAD...


NO HD US OPEN and now no Wimbelton! That is CRAZY...


NBC needs to get with it!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does that mean I no longer need the digital package?



I think you still need the digital package to receive channels over 100.


----------



## macnbc




> Quote:
> So does that mean I no longer need the digital package?
> 
> 
> I have HD and my monthy cost is outragous compared to Satellite.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about switching to Satellite...any feedback?



To each their own but personally, you'd have to take my Time Warner from my cold dead hands before I gave them up.


Their HD selection is excellent compared to satellite (with the exception of Voom), I think the Explorer8300HD DVR is one of the best in the industry, and the support has always been excellent for me.


They often say that you get what you pay for, and I feel that TWC is worth the cost.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does that mean I no longer need the digital package?
> 
> 
> I have HD and my monthy cost is outragous compared to Satellite.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about switching to Satellite...any feedback?



If you're wanting to switch just for HD I wouldn't do it. The satellite HD packages are pretty light. I have satellite, but I get all my HD OTA. I used to have the HD package with DirecTV (when they offered 6 months free), but I basically never watched anything on it. All the HD I watch I can get OTA.


However, I find the general quality of the SD channel's *much* better on DirecTV than the analog channels on TWC. My satellite bill is only a few dollars more than my analog only cable bill was, but I get much better quality. Is it better than the TWC digital? I don't know, but it is *much* less expensive.


----------



## jeremiah75

I had Voom and now have Time Warner Cable.


I am not satisfied with thier level of HD programming and my bill is out of hand too, for what I want to watch. I was waiting to see how people felt about the 10 Voom channels that are on Dish and the quality of the feed, the majority of people seem to love it.


When I had Voom I watched a lot of their HD shows and my antenna got all the local channels in HD, even WB which greedy Sinclair wants TWC to pay for.


So for about $45 I will be getting all the regular channels I watch, plus the 15 HD on Dish and all the locals in HD.


----------



## longtimewolf

how do you integrate the OTA channels in the Dish tuner? OR do you have to switch to watch OTA?


----------



## longtimewolf

So if I were to go OTA for my HD all I would get is


WRAL - CBS

WTVD - ABC

WNCN - NBC

WRAZ - FOX



Correct...I basically give up ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD and others...Right?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if I were to go OTA for my HD all I would get is
> 
> 
> WRAL - CBS
> 
> WTVD - ABC
> 
> WNCN - NBC
> 
> WRAZ - FOX
> 
> 
> 
> Correct...I basically give up ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD and others...Right?



You can get WUNC-HD as well, although it's in a different direction from all the others, and I'm not sure Sesame Street is in HD yet.










Basically I'd say you have it right. I had ESPN-HD for awhile and every time I tuned it they were showing a game in SD with side bars, so I'm not sure how much you are missing. Discovery HD Theater had some really cool stuff, but the only thing I watched regularly was Trading Spaces in HD. I know, not much point, but it was in HD.


----------



## deArgila

Your OTA HD availability will vary with your location and your antenna set-up.


I have two antennas set up with a combiner and I can get the following stations in HD ...


NBC-HD (WNCN)

FOX-HD (WRAZ)

ABC-HD (WTVD) and (WXLV - Winston-Salem)

CBS-HD (WRAL) and (WFMY - Greensboro)

WB-HD (WLFL)

UPN-HD (WUPN - Greensboro)

PBS-HD (WUNC)


----------



## Jbach

I'm in decision mode on this, but moving from CBand to either DISH or TWC. I get the local HDTV OTA, NBC a bit iffy, but I can always get Greensboro HDTV for NBC.


So the issue is who has the better cheaper package for other HD and SD stuff. Right now, I want HBO/Showtime (both, but does TW have all of the multi channels?), TNT HD (into the West and some other original programing worth it), ESPN, etc. VOOM is a bonus for DISH. I figure if PQ is equal, DISH is over $10/month (120/yr) cheaper and that's not counting the 6 months free HD, HBO/Showtime and 3 mo discount for 60 or 120 channel packages. Adding those in, it's no contest for DISH over TWC for a newbie like me.


Another factor for some might be Roadrunner broadband, but I have a deal on DSL that's better so that's not a draw for a cable bundle to me.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbach* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in decision mode on this, but moving from CBand to either DISH or TWC. I get the local HDTV OTA, NBC a bit iffy, but I can always get Greensboro HDTV for NBC.
> 
> 
> So the issue is who has the better cheaper package for other HD and SD stuff. Right now, I want HBO/Showtime (both, but does TW have all of the multi channels?), TNT HD (into the West and some other original programing worth it), ESPN, etc. VOOM is a bonus for DISH. I figure if PQ is equal, DISH is over $10/month (120/yr) cheaper and that's not counting the 6 months free HD, HBO/Showtime and 3 mo discount for 60 or 120 channel packages. Adding those in, it's no contest for DISH over TWC for a newbie like me.
> 
> 
> Another factor for some might be Roadrunner broadband, but I have a deal on DSL that's better so that's not a draw for a cable bundle to me.



On TWC I get TNT, NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox, Discovery and PBS in HD free with a basic digital pacakage. Showtime and HBO HD are free with the general premium sub of all the HBO and Showtime channels. I get all the HBO and Showtime channels available (HBO Zone, Comedy, Signature ... Showtime Beyond, Extreme, Next etc.) and the west coast version of most of them as well.


ESPN is available in HD with the 5 channel HD package of InHD and HDNet for $6.95 a month.


Going off topic for the moment ... TWC just flipped the digital switch here so all the analog channels are now digital. Some are a great improvement and a few are not. FX, Animal Planet and ironically News 14 are unwatchable at the moment due to picture artifacts and audio break ups.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... TWC just flipped the digital switch here so all the analog channels are now digital. Some are a great improvement and a few are not. FX, Animal Planet and ironically News 14 are unwatchable at the moment due to picture artifacts and audio break ups.



Hopefully this stays digital. I'm expecting to have to re-adjust User Menu settings for viewing preference. I anticipate the appearance will be darker based on viewing experience of HD channels when they broadcast SD.


Fortunately, the HD and previous digital channels are the same. I think this will take some compromise.


----------



## Hiatt66

I noticed that we are digital in Goldsboro. All but about 6 channels are digital with some being better quality and some the same.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Going off topic for the moment ... TWC just flipped the digital switch here so all the analog channels are now digital. Some are a great improvement and a few are not. FX, Animal Planet and ironically News 14 are unwatchable at the moment due to picture artifacts and audio break ups.



They've got an upgrade scheduled for tonight - for both raleigh-area and fayetteville to fine tune that artifacts and break ups.


----------



## edvedd

This just occured to me -- but now that TWC is all digital, everyone with a DVR is going to be able to record MORE since the analog side of things was such a hard drive hog.

I didn't record a lot on the analog side of things to begin with -- but those that did are good to go.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They've got an upgrade scheduled for tonight - for both raleigh-area and fayetteville to fine tune that artifacts and break ups.



Looks like it's been fixed here. I figured with News 14 being one of the worst affected channels they wouldn't leave it for long. Looks pretty good. Now I just wish they would rearrange the channel lineup to remove the extra local digital channels in the 250 region and put all the HD channels in one block.


----------



## scsiraid

Got my 8000HD replaced with an 8300HD yesterday. What a difference!! Havent recalibrated yet since HDNET test pattern isnt till next Tuesday.... but color looks much better... less pixelation. Im impressed. Am seeing one issue that perhaps someone has figured out. The 8000 could be forced to load future program guide information be scrolling into the future days. Landing anywhere in a day (within 1 week) with 'no data' would force a load. With the 8300, it seems hit or miss and you have to scroll across a day boundry (from say 11:30 pm to 12:30 am to make it load. Is there an easier way?


As to lower channels in digital.... at least one channel is still analog... The Weather Channel... (my wife says it is my favorite... I think she exaggerates).


----------



## HotTubJohnny

I have a 8300SD. All of my series recordings stopped working with the switch to all-digital. I just had to go in and set them up again. Wanted to give people a heads up before they started missing all their shows.


My NBC looks much better after the switch. The NBC in the 200s has always been horrible, but now the 006 looks pretty nice. Only problem i've seen so far is that the volume levels on some of the channels are all over the place. I had to turn the WB (002) way up to hear it, but MTV (053) was crazy loud.


----------



## phishbfm




> Quote:
> Havent recalibrated yet since HDNET test pattern isnt till next Tuesday.... but color looks much better... less pixelation.



How do you perform this calibration? I've still got the 8000, but am moving to the 8300 in a few weeks. But I assume I can calibrate the 8000 as well, maybe I've been missing out on a better picture!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phishbfm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you perform this calibration? I've still got the 8000, but am moving to the 8300 in a few weeks. But I assume I can calibrate the 8000 as well, maybe I've been missing out on a better picture!



The calibration is of the Display... not the 8300. Brightness, Contrast, tint, color. The HDNET test patterns (Tuesday 8:00am) contain the test patterns to enable you to set the display for the most accurate pic.


----------



## phishbfm

can you just record the calibration on tuesday mornings?


----------



## jamieh1




deArgila said:


> Your OTA HD availability will vary with your location and your antenna set-up.
> 
> 
> I have two antennas set up with a combiner
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of combiner do you have?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phishbfm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can you just record the calibration on tuesday mornings?



yup... 8 to 8:10 am on Tuesdays

http://www.hd.net/program_search_res...tosearch=title 


Tue., Jul. 12th 8:00 AM ET

5:00 AM PT HDNet Test Patterns

Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short program will help you get the most out of your home theatre setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamielee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of combiner do you have?



channel plus 2212


like this one ... http://shop.store.yahoo.com/pricesrite/i2212.html


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 8300SD. All of my series recordings stopped working with the switch to all-digital. I just had to go in and set them up again. Wanted to give people a heads up before they started missing all their shows.



I noticed this too. If you have any series recordings for anything from channels 0-77, then you'll need to reset those- delete them in the series option and go back and re-do them. It doesn't affect anything above 100.

Don't know about you guys -- but w/ my 8300HD I've mostly recorded the HD broadcast shows -- and stretched it if it wasn't HD.


----------



## thess

Hi there. I'm potentially moving to the Durham/RTP area in a few months and I'm curious about the OTA HD availability there. I've got a Zenith HD with a built-in HD tuner, but the towers here in Orlando are all about 20 miles from me, and I'm in a downtown apartment high-rise facing the wrong way, so I don't get to utilize the built-in tuner. It's not a big deal because our local cable co. has a very nice HD lineup.


That said, I've noticed that (according to TWC's page) they don't carry WB or UPN in HD in the RTP area, and these are both channels that I watch pretty frequently. So I'm wondering what the OTA reception is like, say with a cheap-ass antenna, and where the towers are.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scooper

Mixed news (from your perspective) -


All the Raleigh Durham Digital stations (except PBS and PAX, and the lone Hispanic station (40)) are broadcast from the antenna farm just east of Auburn NC , about 5 miles east of Garner. This is the good news.


The bad news - WB22 and UPN28 are managed by Sinclair Broadcasting Corp, and the last time I heard, they were still doing their digital signals (I don't know if they can do HDTV yet) at only 9.8Kw - rather low power. Plan on a pretty decent sized UHF OTA antenna mounted outside for the best possibility of reception.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mixed news (from your perspective) -
> 
> The bad news - WB22 and UPN28 are managed by Sinclair Broadcasting Corp, and the last time I heard, they were still doing their digital signals (I don't know if they can do HDTV yet) at only 9.8Kw - rather low power. Plan on a pretty decent sized UHF OTA antenna mounted outside for the best possibility of reception.



I'm pretty sure that neither WB22 or UPN are doing HD, just digital. So the reason that TWC doesn't carry those two in HD is that they aren't available here in HD.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that neither WB22 or UPN are doing HD, just digital. So the reason that TWC doesn't carry those two in HD is that they aren't available here in HD.



Don't know about UPN, but WB is in HD.


----------



## deArgila

WB22 is definitely doing HD. UPN28 is not. However, UPN48 out of Greensboro is doing HD and can be picked up with the proper set-up. In fact, I have a stronger signal for UPN48 than UPN28!


On another note, I just re-did a channel scan on my LG QAM tuner and found the following channels ... (I haven't done a scan on the Samsung one, but if I get anything different, I'll update the post).


78-10 - ABC/WTVD (SD)

78-11 - CBS/WRAL (SD)

78-42 - WB/WLFL (SD)

79-10 - shopping channel (SD)

79-11 - QVC (SD)

84-2 - Discovery HD

84-3 - TNT-HD

85-2 through 85-6 - CBS/WRAL-HD and subchannels

89-9 - UPN (SD)

89-10 - FOX/WRAZ (SD)

89-11 - PBS/WUNC (SD)

90-1 through 90-5 - PBS/WUNC-HD and subchannels

105-1 - News14 carolina (SD)

111-1 through 111-3 - NBC/WNCN-HD and subchannels

112-9 - Univision (SD)

112-10 - WGN (SD)

113-1 through 113-3 - ABC/WTVD-HD and subchannels

113-4 through 113-6 - FOX/WRAZ-HD and subchannels

117-9 - Shop America (SD)

117-12 - Telefutura (SD)

118-2 - real estate channel (SD)

118-9 - NBC/WNCN (SD)

118-10 - News14 carolina (SD)

118-11 - Shop at Home (SD)


----------



## ENDContra

Thanks deArgila, is the reason that the new digital SD versions of ESPN and other channels arent available because they are encrypted? Sure would be nice if I had access to all of these channels with my PC QAM tuner (not like Im not already paying for them







).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WB22 is definitely doing HD. UPN28 is not. However, UPN48 out of Greensboro is doing HD and can be picked up with the proper set-up. In fact, I have a stronger signal for UPN48 than UPN28!



Why does this NOT surprise me ???


Ah well - someday I will get my digtal tuner / HD display... at which time I may investigate getting an antenna that can receive Greensboro from Youngsville in a forest.


I will say the analogs for the RDU stations all come in well with a proper OTA setup for your situation.


----------



## cbordman

anyone know if Time Warner will be getting this channel?


Outdoor Channel 2 HD - is now fully operational and available to cable and satellite operators. Outdoor Channel 2 HD has now officially begun its rollout to cable and satellite operators, and plans to launch a full media and marketing campaign to consumers on July 1st


----------



## manstretch

Has anyone had problems with widely varying volume problems during commercials on channels below 100? It seems like since the digital switch, some commercials seem to be much louder than the rest of the content. This is most notable on the Discovery channel, specifically "local" commercials like the West Virginia tourism ad, News 14 ads, Gerber Insurance, and any of the local "chat" line ads. It is very annoying to all of a sudden have a huge change in volume at random.


----------



## longtimewolf

deArgila, so are those OTA channels?


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manstretch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with widely varying volume problems during commercials on channels below 100? It seems like since the digital switch....




Yes, but I've got worse problems. Since the digital switch there are many channels I can no longer get, below and ABOVE 100. Between channels 00 and 58 I cannot get 23 channels: (06, 10, 11, 14, 17-22, 24, 35, 37, 38, 41, 45-48, 50, 53, 56, and 57 are blank). I stopped counting above channel 58 except to notice that many above 100 were now blank also. INHD and INHD2 are now having bizarre pixelation problems; pretty much unwatchable. Other HD channels appear OK thankfully. BTW, I have the SA8300HD DVR.


Further, many of the ones I do get (about 90%) have a black stripe along the left edge. Meaning, I don't think the picture is centered, it appears offset to the right by about 10 to 20 pixels depending on channel.


I haven't had any time to deal with this until tonight. Today I received a nice letter from TWC explaining that they had upgraded their digital system. It said I should call 866-4-TWC-NOW if I had questions.


It's busy. It's been busy all evening.


So I tried 595-4892 from my TWC bill.


It's busy. Has been all evening as well.


I'm wondering if maybe my box didn't get the new firmware for some reason. Is there a way to initiate a download myself?


Can someone tell me what firmware version I should have?


Anyone else (from Raleigh) have any of these problems?


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## raleigh1208

Need your help. I've got an HDTV with Raleigh TWC SA8000 HD cable box that has worked fine since January. Came home tonight and could not get sound out of either my TV or my surround sound receiver. Picture on all channels was fine. Checked the cables and they were fine. So I rebooted the cable box. It took a while, with Passport screen showing and wait a minute, for a few minutes. Then it clicked back on, and the sound was working, but I had lost all the channels. When I change the channels on the cable box I get about 5 channels at the most, with no channel information, no guide info, etc. Of course this was afterhours for TWC. Any suggestions?


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Of course this was afterhours for TWC. Any suggestions?



In the past I've gotten a TWC CSR on the phone at midnight. Maybe their policy changed???


----------



## raleigh1208

Don't ask me how, but after rebooting my cable box twice and not being able to get the channels, I left for an hour and came back, and when I turned everything on, it all worked! Don't know why it didn't work an hour ago and does now, but I'm just glad it works.


----------



## macnbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the past I've gotten a TWC CSR on the phone at midnight. Maybe their policy changed???



TWC's customer service line is available 24/7/365, there's always a live person in the call center.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need your help. I've got an HDTV with Raleigh TWC SA8000 HD cable box that has worked fine since January. Came home tonight and could not get sound out of either my TV or my surround sound receiver. Picture on all channels was fine. Checked the cables and they were fine. So I rebooted the cable box. It took a while, with Passport screen showing and wait a minute, for a few minutes. Then it clicked back on, and the sound was working, but I had lost all the channels. When I change the channels on the cable box I get about 5 channels at the most, with no channel information, no guide info, etc. Of course this was afterhours for TWC. Any suggestions?




Next time this happens see if you can access your DVR list. It sounds to me like drive failure I've had, from what I remember ...


The box will try to boot the hard drive on startup but because the drive is stuck it takes forever. Eventually the box senses something is wrong and bypasses the drive, boots up and just transmits the channels straight through to the TV. However by doing this it loses all of the interactivity so you can change channels but don't have your extra features.


Only way to solve the drive stiction was to unplug the box which forces the drive to spin down. Powering up again starts the drive spinning and everything returns to normal. If it starts happening daily, swap out the box, it's dying.


- one other thing to note. Listen to the drive. Usually the drive chirp fluctuates as it's buffering and recording. If at any time it stops fluctuating and just repeats the same low click over and over, it's stuck. This can happen even if the box says record on the front. The signal is being sent to the drive but because the box can't tell the drive isn't moving, it's just writing to the same spot for the duration of your show.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manstretch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with widely varying volume problems during commercials on channels below 100? It seems like since the digital switch, some commercials seem to be much louder than the rest of the content. This is most notable on the Discovery channel, specifically "local" commercials like the West Virginia tourism ad, News 14 ads, Gerber Insurance, and any of the local "chat" line ads. It is very annoying to all of a sudden have a huge change in volume at random.



upping the volume on commercials is typical ad men logic. They crank it up to get your attention or wake you up if you are having a nap. They've been doing that for a while.










Generally though I have one or two channels that now have reduced volume in the digital switch that somebody here mentioned earlier. WB22 is now pretty low volume across the board.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe my box didn't get the new firmware for some reason. Is there a way to initiate a download myself?
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what firmware version I should have?
> 
> 
> Anyone else (from Raleigh) have any of these problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sooke



head over to the 8000/8300 Passport thread in the HDTV section. They should be able to give you some pointers and troubleshooting advice.


----------



## robertmee

What's the best STB available from TWC now? I had the SA3100, and now the Pace box. Anything with USB or RS232 control for HTPC integration?


Robert


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....Further, many of the ones I do get (about 90%) have a black stripe along the left edge. Meaning, I don't think the picture is centered, it appears offset to the right by about 10 to 20 pixels depending on channel.



I don't have the other problems you described, but do have the one above. It is particularly apparent for non-HD channels, where there are grey bars on each side with a black stripe to the right side of the left grey bar. I guess when HD channels show SD output its not apparent since the side bars are black, too.


----------



## cbordman

I'm seeing the black bar too. In the past, when channels went blank, it was because the signal got weak. Try removing any splitters that you might be using.


----------



## cbordman

I can't get any digital channels thru my HDTV's internal tuner anymore. While being hooked up to Time Warner that is.


I use to get all the locals and TNT-HD and Discovery HD.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> deArgila, so are those OTA channels?




Assuming you're referring to the channels I picked up with my QAM tuners - no, these are not OTA. (Although most of them are available OTA).


They are cable channels from TWC that are unscrambled, so you don't need a TWC box to pick them up. However, you do need a TWC feed.


ENDContra - Yes, that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## WildBill

Uh oh....


cbordman,

I assume that is via unscrambled QAM which is what I do too. (and deArgila in the post above mine)


That would not be good news as I recently moved and elected to not run any wires for a OTA feed since I enjoyed the QAM reception with my basic TWC service. With the locals as you folks know came the bonus of Disc-HD and TNT-HD. (although tnt-hd and samsung QAM tuners didn't have sound for the last 3 months)


I will check when I get home from work. Can anyone else (perhaps deArgila) utilizing QAM reception not via a TWC box, confirm that we don't have any digital and/or HD channels anymore.


I assumed and hoped that TWC would continue to send the locas unscrambled forever, perhaps that was naive but I THOUGHT that since so many of these TV's and outboard tuners like the SAMSUNG units were in circulation and the only way to get it was a subscription to TWC cable it would make sense to enable and not scramble what you already had.


----------



## cbordman

That's what i was hoping. And i was even hoping that when all channels below 100 went to digital, that i would be able to pick them up as well with a straight cable connection. But after searching for all new channels, i no longer get any digital channels with the QAM tuner.


----------



## deArgila

I still have all my QAM channels, so maybe you did a search under the wrong settings? i.e., you did a search for OTA channels or for the wrong type of cable channels.


Maybe try to add each channel manually, if that is possible. Or redo the search and double check your settings.


----------



## WildBill

My QAM channels still exist. I even re-scanned and it's all the same.

Sorry it took me so long, had to hang some drywall tonight.


Everything there and TNT-HD still has no audio via the LG unit. The engineer at PBS said the issue was with TWC sending bad PSIP info. It had previously messed up the PBS feed but they (TWC) fixed after PBS told them to and how.










Sorry, I mis-spoke earlier. I have an LG STB, not a Samsung. It is good for OTA and QAM. I use it for QAM.


----------



## cbordman

hmm.. still no QAM channels at all. I redid the channel search and it only found the analog channels. When i manually tune to 5.1, i get 'No signal'. oh well..


Are you picking up digital versions of all channels below 100, or still analog?


----------



## WildBill

cbordman,

Yes, I picked up a few additional 'digital' channels. Mostly the ones I already had, they are repeats of CBS, ABC..etc. But WB is new as well as about 3 or so home shopping types.

VIA QAM I get such channels as:


CBS on 85.2 (HD), 85.3...etc

DISC-HD - 84.2

TNT-HD 84.3 (no audio for months now)

PBS on 90.1, 90.2(HD)

And so forth.


After the switch to all digital, I picked up some additional and weirdly random (as far as my LG unit's # designations are concerned) channels. CBS again on 78.x, WB in the 120's or so.


BTW -

I did not pick up, and I did not expect to, all or most of the digital channels below 100. I have only the $11.00 or so BASIC edition which gets at most about 20 analog channels. A fair number of which I don't believe have shown up as new digital content. But the home shopping ones did. (go figure)


It is VERY nice however that I even get the discovery channel.

If TNT-HD had Audio, I would love it.










Sorry to hear about your continued issues. Are you using a SAMSUNG TV with built-in QAM reception or something of the sort? Perhaps if you list your specific equipment someone else with similar equipment in the area might be able to double check and then the 2 of you can speak.

You could also try a quick external OTA antenna option (any rabbit ears should work for WRAL, they put out a strong signal) just to confirm your HD source inside the TV.


----------



## cbordman

it's a Sony grand vega, 50" with the built-in tuner.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Hoping someone can help me out.


need to know if anyone has any info on a terk tv-55 antenna or a samsung sir-t451 tuner.


Need to get tuner/antenna set up soon, these are in my budget.


Any help/comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's a Sony grand vega, 50" with the built-in tuner.



I just installed one of these this week and set it up for QAM reception without any problems (other than the channel search taking forever). The 42" model didn't have any issues, either.


It might be worth having TWC come by to check your cable signal.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> 
> need to know if anyone has any info on a terk tv-55 antenna or a samsung sir-t451 tuner.
> 
> 
> Need to get tuner/antenna set up soon, these are in my budget.
> 
> 
> Any help/comments greatly appreciated.



I have a samsung t-451, though I don't use it for OTA reception. Adding and deleting channels is a pain in the @ss, but other than that, I'm happy with it.


As far as the antenna - why the terk? Your best bet is really to go with an roof-mounted antenna, and the terk is not the way to go for that - especially at $70 or so.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

thanks deArgila,


I'm not set on either one really. They are just in my budget.


Any recommendations for tuners/antennas in that price range would be helpful b/c I'm new to the OTA thing and really don't know what I'm doing.


I just decided I wanted to take advantage of free HD so I'm trying to get set up.


I'm near the Southpoint Mall area, if you know any antenna's that work well in the area.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

We use this
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...V&PROD=ANC4228 


works great here in Timberlake.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

I've heard good things about this antenna.


Do you have to use the rotator to pick everything up?


How about an OTA tuner, what do you use?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks deArgila,
> 
> 
> I'm not set on either one really. They are just in my budget.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for tuners/antennas in that price range would be helpful b/c I'm new to the OTA thing and really don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> I just decided I wanted to take advantage of free HD so I'm trying to get set up.
> 
> 
> I'm near the Southpoint Mall area, if you know any antenna's that work well in the area.



As it happens, I'm right near Southpoint as well. I've used several different antennas ...


Channel master 4228

Channel master 4221

Channel master 3018

Channel master 3022 (which I custom-modified)

Channel master stealth - this one I didn't have much success with, but I also never bothered to roof mount it (I got it for free when I signed up for Voom).


But all four of the other antennas worked very well for me. I currently use the modified 3022 to pick up PBS and the Greensboro stations and the 4228 to pick up the Raleigh stations.


For an OTA tuner, I've used the Samsung T-151 and the HDTivo from Directv. I've also used an LG LST-3410A and it worked well. And with my business, I've pretty much used everything else.


I think a proper antenna set-up is MUCH more important than the tuner.


----------



## akooh

I live in Sanford NC and I am about 38 miles from the WRAL towers and 25 miles from the WUNC towers,according to www.antennaweb.org . I got one of these indoor antennas http://www.radioshack.com/product.as...5Fid=15%2D1880 and it worked great. You might want to try one and if it doesn't work for you, you can return it. I could pick up about about ten digital channels (more actually, but I just tuned in about ten that I liked) WRAL was strongest and the HD was great.


I did not use my projector or Sylvania SRZ 3000 receiver much after NFL season. I turned on my tv receiver recently and can not pick up WUNC and have been having a hard time getting WRAL too. I do pick up 50-1 ok and it seems like it is in the same tower farm that WRAL is. I can not figure out what the problem is, unless it is the trees near my house having more leaves, which I hope it is. I am hoping WRAL and WUNC did not make any changes like in the direction or power of their transmissions, if there are such things to change. I am not very familiar with the broadcasting process.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Great Info,


Thanks guys,


I have heard many good things about the CM 4228, my only concern is that I don't want to have to install a rotor; but I want to pick up PBS Chapel Hill, and would like to pick up Greensboro.


You guys know of any antenna that could do the job where I wouldn't need a rotor?


I see mixed reviews on the Terk TV-55.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great Info,
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> 
> I have heard many good things about the CM 4228, my only concern is that I don't want to have to install a rotor; but I want to pick up PBS Chapel Hill, and would like to pick up Greensboro.
> 
> 
> You guys know of any antenna that could do the job where I wouldn't need a rotor?
> 
> 
> I see mixed reviews on the Terk TV-55.




Your best bet is to do what I did - install two separate antennas (pointing one in each direction) and connect them with a combiner.


It's usually a little better if the antennas are small or a fair distance (15ft+) apart.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's a Sony grand vega, 50" with the built-in tuner.



cbordman,


i have a sony 60xs with built-in QAM tuner and i had no problems yesterday receiving the HD and other digital channels. i rescanned last monday just to see if the new digital stuff was there, and they were.


make sure you are scanning on the cable input and not the OTA input.


-drill


----------



## jkiddcarolina

You think I could pick up GBO and WS with a 4228 pointed that direction? Would I need a smaller (than 4228) antenna for the Raleigh area stations?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You think I could pick up GBO and WS with a 4228 pointed that direction? Would I need a smaller (than 4228) antenna for the Raleigh area stations?



I think you'd be ok with two 4228's if you choose to do so, as long as you place them apart (about 15ft+). Just try to make it so the line-of-sight for one doesn't pass through the other one.


Also, test each one individually for signal strength before combining them. Compare the relative signal strengths (pre-combine vs. post-combine) and you'll see how much interference you're getting between the two antennas. If there is a significant signal drop post-combiner, you might need to put in an A/B switch instead of a combiner.


----------



## gbirk

Does anyone have an experience with a Winegard Squareshooter? I live in Wake Forest and was thinking of trying the non-amplified version. I have a CM 7777 pre-amp that I could use with it, if needed.


----------



## akooh

I finally got my channels coming in again







I had to rescan and got all my channels back at full strength with my amplified indoor antenna. I made a list of the channels I get here in Sanford along with their signal strength.


WUNC is still dropping out some but I am pretty sure it is because of one really big tree I have in the direction of the UNC tower. I feel like this will vary with the seasons. I know it was much better this past fall and winter.


Here is a list of the channels I get and the signal strength, in case anyone in my area is thinking about getting an OTA receiver. I listed NTSC channels too, but I will delete all of them and only watch the digitals.



Channel Signal Strength

WRAL 5-1 95

WRAL 5.2 95

WTVD 11-1 90

WTVD 11-2 90

WTVD 11-3 90

WNCN 17-1 81

WNCN 17-2 81

WNCN 17-3 81

WTWB 20 54

WLFL 22 90

WRDC 28 55

WUVC 40 92

WUVC 40-1 90

WUVC 40-2 90

WUPN 48 43

WRAZ 50 33

WRAZ 50-1 95

WRAZ 50-2 95

WRAZ 50-3 95


When I move my antenna to a more northern direction I can also pick up these

WFMY 2-1 65

WUNC 4-1 55

WUNC 4-2 63

WUNC 4-3 85 (cartoons, go figure)

WUNC 4-4 no signal

WUNC 4-5 no signal

WGHP 8 18


----------



## sooke

About a week ago I described how I was no longer getting many channels with the SA8300HD DVR since TWC switched over to all digital channels.


Turns out the solution was to remove my surge suppresor from the path of the coax. Cable guy said they are now using frequencies that get blocked by surge suppressors. Glad its fixed, although I wish I didn't have to lose my surge protection.


Just incase anyone else has a similar problem...


Sooke


----------



## robertmee

How do you like the 8300? Did you have a 3100 or Pace box prior? I'm leary of switching over after I read all the posts about the 8100 and 8300 having lesser pic quality than the Pace box, and people clamoring to TWC to get their original boxes back. Has this issue been resolved w/ firmware or new hardware?


Robert


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertmee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you like the 8300? Did you have a 3100 or Pace box prior? I'm leary of switching over after I read all the posts about the 8100 and 8300 having lesser pic quality than the Pace box, and people clamoring to TWC to get their original boxes back. Has this issue been resolved w/ firmware or new hardware?
> 
> 
> Robert



I've had (in order):


3100HD

3250HD

8000HD

8300HD


Never had the Pace box.


All have worked well except the 8000HD. It is simply a dog (bad PQ, slow channel changes, audio dropouts, weird pixelation intermittently).


PQ with the 8300HD seems good to my eyes. I do not think the 8000HD's problems are fixable via firmware (I'ld just stay away from it).


Sooke


----------



## cbordman

do you think certain splitters could be blocking the digital frequencies since the switchover? My tv's qam tuner can no longer detect any digital channels. Guess i'll get in the crawlspace tonight and do some testing..





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About a week ago I described how I was no longer getting many channels with the SA8300HD DVR since TWC switched over to all digital channels.
> 
> 
> Turns out the solution was to remove my surge suppresor from the path of the coax. Cable guy said they are now using frequencies that get blocked by surge suppressors. Glad its fixed, although I wish I didn't have to lose my surge protection.
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone else has a similar problem...
> 
> 
> Sooke


----------



## scsiraid

Check the frequency range of the splitter. They should be 1Ghz splitters. My Panamax surge suppressor works fine.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About a week ago I described how I was no longer getting many channels with the SA8300HD DVR since TWC switched over to all digital channels.
> 
> 
> Turns out the solution was to remove my surge suppresor from the path of the coax. Cable guy said they are now using frequencies that get blocked by surge suppressors. Glad its fixed, although I wish I didn't have to lose my surge protection.
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone else has a similar problem...
> 
> 
> Sooke



I'm having no such problem with the cable running through my Surge Protector (at least I don't think so). I add the qualifier because after reading this I thought, nope not me. So I turned the set on tonight when I got home and....Surprise!


Every single channel had pixelation. I took the surge protector out of the equation -- same result ---> pixelation. A re-boot of the SA8300 (apparently) cured the pixelation (0-100, 100 range, HD channels - all of them).


As an aside, in Diagnostic (with TWC) for Memory, the captions are Free, Largest, Lowest and When with readings, date/time. Does the date/time refer to largest or lowest reading (there is only one date/time).


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbirk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an experience with a Winegard Squareshooter? I live in Wake Forest and was thinking of trying the non-amplified version. I have a CM 7777 pre-amp that I could use with it, if needed.



I've had plenty of experience replacing them! From what I've seen, it doesn't work too well. Who knows, could work for you.


----------



## abward

Now that TWC had gone to all digital in our area, I wonder if you good people would care to comment on the differences between the two.


I know there is a price difference, and a slight difference in channel line ups.


What about the PQ, and the HD PQ?


I have DirecTV now, and am trying to decide whether to switch when I get my HDTV. The lack of all digital pictures for TWC has prevented me from doing this in the past.


----------



## cbordman

pricewise, TWC won for me. The HD DVR is only 6.95 a month, compared to the $800+ directv HD Tivo.


I switched to Time Warner when we bought an HDTV. They gave us the digipic 2000 package for 49.95 a month, for 18 months, just for switching.


and i think ESPNHD is 10.99 a month with DTV compared to 6.99 a month with TWC.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pricewise, TWC won for me. The HD DVR is only 6.95 a month, compared to the $800+ directv HD Tivo.
> 
> 
> I switched to Time Warner when we bought an HDTV. They gave us the digipic 2000 package for 49.95 a month, for 18 months, just for switching.
> 
> 
> and i think ESPNHD is 10.99 a month with DTV compared to 6.99 a month with TWC.



Yes, if you tell them you are thinking about switching from dish they should give you a good rate. A friend of mine switched from Dish Network to digital with HBO two years ago and they had a rate of $45 a month.


----------



## abward

Ok. What about the PQ differences?


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok. What about the PQ differences?



IMO, Time-Warner Digital looks better than I recall DirecTV looking (I haven't had DTV in over a year now though).


There is no comparison between the digital channels and the analog channels, esp if you didn't have the best signal strength, so I'm glad they switched to all digital.


j.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok. What about the PQ differences?



there are less artifacts than there used to be. A year or two ago some of the new channels had bad breakup but I don't see that very often now. Still happens occasionally but I haven't seen it on the HD feeds.


Plus there's always the movie and free channels on demand, which is nice extra content to play around with and displays surprisingly well considering it's interactive.


----------



## abward

OK, thank you.


The forums have lamented that DirecTV is broadcasting a watered-down HD signal, commonly referred to as HD-lite. Is TWC doing this too?


----------



## WildBill

I have seen some awsome HD broadcasts via cable (TW) and some that appear (to the naked-eyd) watered down. What is stange is that when this happens, I have often switched channels and noticed what appears to be a better picture on another channel.

(say perhaps some of the recent FOX true HD broadcasts -vs- Disc-HD.


Perahaps this is due to multi-casting, or perhaps something from the local affiliate but since it can look really good on certain channels and just decent on others I can't see how TWC would be at fault. It would make sense to me that TW would either water down everything or nothing and not arbitrary channels. That would probably just tick off a local affiliate to single their broadcast out from everyone else's.


NOTE: I did notice that when I had digital OTA reception, in general it looked a bit better than any cable or sat. signal I had ever received. However, I gladly gave that up for the convience (and a couple additional channels) that cable provided.


This is just my opinon, based upon judgement with my own 2 eyes. I don't have any equipment to tell me if a given signal is of higher bandwidth than another.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. If and when I finally get an HDTV, I will seriously consider the switch-over.


----------



## jspENC

Tonight I am picking up WTVD 11-2 and they are showing yesterdays news! What a waste of programming! Wild that I am 90 miles out and can get this channel and not WRAL or RAZ


----------



## Aggie86

Probably already covered somewhere in this thread...but I can't seem to find it:


Currently have the 8000HD DVR, but really want/need the "other than component" outputs activated.


I currently am running my own in house "Cable System" through a ChannelPlus Modulator & Distribution panel to 8 other TV's (main room TV hooked directly to the tuners)...problem is I can only modulate composite video. I have 2 DirecTV TIVOs and my AV Receiver Multiroom output (DVD, VCR, etc...) distributed BUT no TimeWarner Cable...which for me means HBO is only broadcast on my main room TV.


So my question: Does the 8300HD DVR have the composite outputs activated and whats the best way to get TWC to swap the 8000 for the 8300 these days?


Thanks in advance - John


----------



## macnbc

John,


I haven't tested the composite outputs on my 8300HD DVR, but I got mine simply by calling TWC customer service and saying "Hi, I currently have an 8000HD-DVR box, and I'd like to get it swapped out for an 8300HD-DVR model. Can I schedule someone to come over and do that?" They came over and took care of it within 48 hours.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Can anyone tell me where I can buy a channel master 4228 (or similar) in the Triangle area. I am having a real hard time finding any retailers for some reason.


Woul like to install tomorrow if I can just find somewhere to buy.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

One more question,


Does anyone know what TWC channels can be had for free using a QAM tuner in Durham?


Is it possible to receive these as well as OTA signals at once?


Thanks Anyone


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can buy a channel master 4228 (or similar) in the Triangle area. I am having a real hard time finding any retailers for some reason.
> 
> 
> Woul like to install tomorrow if I can just find somewhere to buy.



Try Consumer Direct Warehouse on Wake Forest Road. Be sure to call ahead so they can get one on the truck in the morning, since they normally have to deliver from their main warehouse in Garner.


-Dave


----------



## EEBuckeye

Since the change to all digital, the volume change between channels is horrible. WB is nearly unwatchable since the TV has to be cranked all the way up to barely hear it. If you change channels you get blown away from the volume. Commercials are also rediculous now as someone earlier stated.


I have been trying to call TWC, but the line has been busy for days! I guess I have to stay up till midnight to call!


----------



## RSMoonwalks

The volume thing is not only on TWC. We are having the same problems here with Charter up here in the Roxboro area.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Thanks Kevad,


Called and they have them in stock.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Does anyone know which would be better, one CM 4228 or two CM 4221's in opposite directions?


I'm in SW Durham, so I'm not sure if I can get PBS with the 4228 pointed toward Raleigh, but I don't know if a 4221 will pull in raleigh from within an attic.


----------



## pepco

Anyone know why TW will not hand out a 8300 HD DVR out at the office? They told me someone will have to bring it to me.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why TW will not hand out a 8300 HD DVR out at the office? They told me someone will have to bring it to me.



I can't remember if anyone got to the bottom of this. There might be some activiation technicality going on, but the rumor I heard was that TWC didn't believe that everyone had an HDTV and were just getting the HD version for the larger hard drive over the regular 8000/8300. Why you can't box swap an HD unit for another HD unit is illogical though.


----------



## macnbc




> Quote:
> I can't remember if anyone got to the bottom of this. There might be some activiation technicality going on, but the rumor I heard was that TWC didn't believe that everyone had an HDTV and were just getting the HD version for the larger hard drive over the regular 8000/8300. Why you can't box swap an HD unit for another HD unit is illogical though.



The customer service centers don't stock the HD-DVR units for this reason. The HD-DVRs are more expensive for TWC, even though they charge people the same amount as the regular DVRs. And because of their larger HDs, they want to make sure that only HDTV owners get them.


----------



## cbordman

any chance of time warner getting espn2hd in time for college football season?


It sure didn't take long to get the Al Gore Current TV channel in the lineup...


----------



## nobodeuno

Hey Guys...


Lots of good info here. I'm not a newbie to home electronics but I haven't dabbled in HD Reception yet.


Anyways there is a ton of information here and I haven't found the exact answers to my questions.


I'm in Cary and have DirectTV and would like to just pick up OTA HD channels until the HD Packages are better. Is there a link that someone could provide that has information on what hardware (antenna/receivers) to buy and how to setup antenna's...etc in order to get the reception? I would like to read up on the best way to get an OTA setup in my system.


I assume that I could just get a DTV Standalone HD Terminal and use the OTA antenna in it? What else would I need?


Thoughts or suggestions....sorry for the newbie questions just trying to find some information to read up.


----------



## pepco

I have the 8300HD/Passport with UR5-8400 remote from TW. Connected with HDMI to DVI.

I programmed the remote System on/off button to turn off the box and the TV.

They both turn off fine with no problems, but when I press system on the tv shows the HDCP compliant message and on the box the only thing on is the little symbol above auto on front of box. I then have to press CBL power buttons to get the 8300 on. I have read and read these forums.

Is there anyway to get the System on/off button to turn on both the TV and box with no HDCP message? Thanks


----------



## jfasmond76

Can someone tell me if TWC in Raleigh will supply good HDMI cables. I will be getting the Explorer 8300 and doing an HDMI to HDMI connection. If they will be giving me crappy cables then I'll want to buy my own. So will they supply the cables for me and if they do, will they be as good as some Belkin or Monster cables?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfasmond76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if TWC in Raleigh will supply good HDMI cables. I will be getting the Explorer 8300 and doing an HDMI to HDMI connection. If they will be giving me crappy cables then I'll want to buy my own. So will they supply the cables for me and if they do, will they be as good as some Belkin or Monster cables?



They won't supply the HDMI cables. They provide component cables. I bought mine here through one of the on line vendors. Good price, it all works.

You know about the 5.1 audio out issues when using HDMI and the current TWC box/software, right? If not, read through some of this thread and the TWC Passport thread.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nobodeuno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that I could just get a DTV Standalone HD Terminal and use the OTA antenna in it? What else would I need?



By 'terminal' I assume you mean a DirecTV HD receiver? If that is correct, the answer is yes. If you want to record HD from D* and OTA you will need the DirecTiVo HR10-250.


----------



## robnalex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nobodeuno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that I could just get a DTV Standalone HD Terminal and use the OTA antenna in it? What else would I need?



By 'terminal' I assume you mean a DirecTV HD receiver? If that is correct, the answer is yes. However, you will also need an OTA antenna. D* will sometimes provide one (usually for new subscribers) but it's usually a piece of junk. If you want to record HD from D* and OTA you will need the DirecTiVo HR10-250.


Sorry about the previous post- couldn't get it to delete.


----------



## nobodeuno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robnalex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By 'terminal' I assume you mean a DirecTV HD receiver? If that is correct, the answer is yes. However, you will also need an OTA antenna. D* will sometimes provide one (usually for new subscribers) but it's usually a piece of junk. If you want to record HD from D* and OTA you will need the DirecTiVo HR10-250.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the previous post- couldn't get it to delete.



Thx...What OTA Antenna should I look at getting? Would I need two or just one? Is there a website I can read up on the Antenna technology?


----------



## WildBill

nobodeuno

There is good information available at antennaweb.org website. Read up on the information there and they will even help you choose an antenna.


What I did was start small. I went to Radio Shack and bought an in-house (smallish) antenna and gave it a try. At best, you could live on a small hill in Cary and get GREAT reception. At worst you could live in a valley, get poor reception and lots of multipath. It's just hard to tell so I (after a couple moves) have found it easy to just evaluate my current lot, starting with one of the cheap antenna's at Radio Shack. If that doesn't work I exchange it for an upgraded model. Radio Shack has a great return policy so I use them and try to buy my final product from them so I at least feel honest about it.


At my last house, I eventually had to go with an antenna on the roof to get all the locals including PBS. PBS, as you will see from the antennaweb.org site broadcasts from an angle usually opposit (or close enough) the other channels on the WRAL digital tower that pickiing it up with one antenna is troublesome at times.


To receive the MOST channels, say from Raleigh, Greensboro...etc you will have to do a roof mount. But, if you want to try to start small and just get the locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox & pbs) give a small indoor antenna at least a try. At my current house in Apex I got lucky. I get all the locals with a small indoor antenna without hardly trying. All you need to start small is the antenna, a short length of coax and the instruction manual for your DirectTV receiver.


BTW - If you do have to go the outdoor mounted antenna route, rest assured that you can put up an external antenna no matter what a local covenant might say. Do some research here on the forum and you will find links to the FCC's federal mandate stating that you have the right to erect an outdoor antenna. (providing you own the property I think)


----------



## Daryl L

Wayne Estabrook,


I haven't seen you around lately but if your still around I wanted to thank UNC-TV for broadcasting NASA-TV's live Shuttle landing this morning on your digital sub channel UNC-NC (204 TWC/ 31-5 OTA). I glanced at ABC, Fox News and HNN and news anchors were talking over the NASA/Shuttle comunications (not that it's a bad thing) but thanks to UNC-TV and NASA-TV it was uninterrupted viewing and listening which I prefered. Thanks alot.


----------



## nobodeuno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nobodeuno
> 
> There is good information available at antennaweb.org website. Read up on the information there and they will even help you choose an antenna.
> 
> 
> What I did was start small. I went to Radio Shack and bought an in-house (smallish) antenna and gave it a try. At best, you could live on a small hill in Cary and get GREAT reception. At worst you could live in a valley, get poor reception and lots of multipath. It's just hard to tell so I (after a couple moves) have found it easy to just evaluate my current lot, starting with one of the cheap antenna's at Radio Shack. If that doesn't work I exchange it for an upgraded model. Radio Shack has a great return policy so I use them and try to buy my final product from them so I at least feel honest about it.
> 
> 
> At my last house, I eventually had to go with an antenna on the roof to get all the locals including PBS. PBS, as you will see from the antennaweb.org site broadcasts from an angle usually opposit (or close enough) the other channels on the WRAL digital tower that pickiing it up with one antenna is troublesome at times.
> 
> 
> To receive the MOST channels, say from Raleigh, Greensboro...etc you will have to do a roof mount. But, if you want to try to start small and just get the locals (abc, cbs, nbc, fox & pbs) give a small indoor antenna at least a try. At my current house in Apex I got lucky. I get all the locals with a small indoor antenna without hardly trying. All you need to start small is the antenna, a short length of coax and the instruction manual for your DirectTV receiver.
> 
> 
> BTW - If you do have to go the outdoor mounted antenna route, rest assured that you can put up an external antenna no matter what a local covenant might say. Do some research here on the forum and you will find links to the FCC's federal mandate stating that you have the right to erect an outdoor antenna. (providing you own the property I think)



Thanks for the help. I'll do just that! Now I just need to get DTV to give me a deal on a HD Receiver.


Later,


Justin


----------



## billand20

Any news on TWC adding new HD channels like ESPN2 HD?


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

Daryl,


Glad you enjoyed the NASA Live feed on UNC-NC. It was not my decision but I definitely agree with it.

I apologize for not answering sooner. I need to spend more time on AVS Forum.


Wayne



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wayne Estabrook,
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you around lately but if your still around I wanted to thank UNC-TV for broadcasting NASA-TV's live Shuttle landing this morning on your digital sub channel UNC-NC (204 TWC/ 31-5 OTA). I glanced at ABC, Fox News and HNN and news anchors were talking over the NASA/Shuttle comunications (not that it's a bad thing) but thanks to UNC-TV and NASA-TV it was uninterrupted viewing and listening which I prefered. Thanks alot.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billand20* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on TWC adding new HD channels like ESPN2 HD?



I'm waiting for Starz HD and Cinemax HD ...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wayne Estabrook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize for not answering sooner. I need to spend more time on AVS Forum.
> 
> 
> Wayne



No problem. Good to see you still pop in.


----------



## Hiatt66

It looks good but not as good as it did 2 years ago when I first got my TV. Now ESPNHD looks better. Could it be that channel 257 is still active? When I first started with HD it was only active for NCAA Basketball and the football games looked unreal.....LOL.


----------



## Jbach

Nobo: I see you are not ready to jump to D or E TV HDTV waiting to see more HDTV offerings. Or the anticipated MPEG4 roll out on both. That makes sense if the only expense you're thinking of is the move to HD on satellite. But say you are in a spot in RTP here (as many of us are) that can get very good reception on all local HD OTA channels. You know the 1000 plus HDTV channels D* is working to put up in the next two years? - most are just the locals for each area, which you can get now - for free.


Now you have a couple choices - buy a separate OTA set top box (mmm - I could sell you mine but I'm probably going to keep it just in case). Or, and you should really consider this - jump to the Direct or DISH HD Package with an HDDVR. Both small sat companies have DVR's with an OTA HD receiver built in. Now you would have an integrated box that doesn't have to cost a lot more than just an OTA unit (unless you want to own it, probably a mistake given the upcoming transition.). And easier to switch and use with the guides if it is part of the sat system. A big deal for WAF.


As an example, I paid $250 for the privlige of leasing the DISH 942 DVR. A great little unit. That one box replaced my old Cband satellite package, my VCR, and my HD STB. Wow!! And I get to record HDTV shows. TheDISH HD package is damn good and free for 6 months. Now if you're wedded to Direct, say for football, you could go that route, and I don't know about leasing costs. But if you're ready to spend $200 to 300 for an HDTV STB, consider the integration with your satellite system.


As far as the antenna, others have given you the right advice, and sometimes you might want to call the engineers at the TV stations who generally know what success people in your neighborhood are having with roof top antennas - oh, consider one with a rotor.


----------



## Daryl L

Just incase anyone is interested. My SA8300HD DVR got a software upgrade lastnight. There's a new *Audio Digital Out* option in the setup. I'm on TWC just 40 miles South of Fayetteville NC (part of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville devision). Info below.


[NEW on 8-25-05]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.111

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.43.3sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: June 29 2005

OS Date: July 6 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.1-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: June 22 2004


[NEW on 6-28-05]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.098

OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: Jan 25 2005

OS Date: Aug 11 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Oct 20 2004


[OLD Came on Box]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.095

OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: Dec 14 2004

OS Date: Aug 11 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Oct 20 2004


----------



## scsiraid

Yup... I got it too... One thing I notice is that if fixed the program guide data load issue. Jumping forward anywhere into a day that doesnt have program guide data causes guide to update. Great!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing I notice is that if fixed the program guide data load issue. Jumping forward anywhere into a day that doesnt have program guide data causes guide to update. Great!



Mine always did that.


----------



## Daryl L

Lastnight I noticed a change in the format output operation. Before the upgrade if you only had 1080i and 480i chosen, all digital channels (HD and SD) were output at 1080i and all analog channels were output at 480i. And if you only had 1080i, 480p and 480i chosen, all SD digital channels were output at 480p and all HD channels were output at 1080i and all analog channels were output at 480i.


Now if you only have 1080i and 480i chosen, all HD channels are output at 1080i and all analog and SD channels are output at 480i. And if you have 1080i, 480p and 480i chosen, all HD channels are output at 1080i and all analog and SD channels are output at 480i and all Music Choice channels are output at 480p. This is how it should have been all along.


----------



## abward

Sorry, but can someone post how to bring up the software version?


----------



## Daryl L

On mine I just tune to ch.999 and scroll down the list to Version.


----------



## easternncnewswat

WRAL Newschannel is simulcasting WWL, the New Orleans' CBS affiliate, on 5.2, if anybody wants to see local coverage of Hurricane Katrina!


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone is interested. My SA8300HD DVR got a software upgrade lastnight. There's a new *Audio Digital Out* option in the setup. ....



The software update created an anomaly on my system. I no longer saw Dolby Digital 5.1 decoding, despite the fact that the *Audio Digital Out* option was set by default to Dolby Digital on the 8300. I reset the option first to two channel only, then back to Dolby, and it started working properly again.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, being computer users we're all aware of clitches with software installs or updates. Thankfully it was a simple resolve.


----------



## edvedd

Got word from a buddy on mine at TWC that they are going to have Universal HD up today through Sept 11 as a free preview for their coverage of the US Open. I think he said it will be on ch. 295 - and open for all TWC hd folks.


----------



## phishbfm

what is universal HD?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got word from a buddy on mine at TWC that they are going to have Universal HD up today through Sept 11 as a free preview for their coverage of the US Open. I think he said it will be on ch. 295 - and open for all TWC hd folks.



Cool. I'm not seeing it yet but I'll keep a lookout for it. I take it after the preview it becomes part of the HD Suite?

http://www.universalhd.com/ was originally BravoHD I think. It's a mix of movies and NBC shows.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool. I'm not seeing it yet but I'll keep a lookout for it. I take it after the preview it becomes part of the HD Suite?
> 
> http://www.universalhd.com/ was originally BravoHD I think. It's a mix of movies and NBC shows.



Doubtful since it's a free preview. From what I remember they did this a couple years ago w/ INHD's coverage of the open - before they officially launced it.


----------



## Rumours_of_Glory

Good day all.


I am getting a Panasonic TH-42X500U on Friday. Time Warner is coming to setup on Friday afternoon. They said they would bring me a SA8300HD. Should I go with a cable card instead or go with the SA8300HD box? If I go with the box, should I use HDMI or component cables?


George


----------



## sooke

Well, the SA8300HD box is a DVR, so it would give you Tivo-like abilities. But it costs about $8 a month.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumours_of_Glory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good day all.
> 
> 
> I am getting a Panasonic TH-42X500U on Friday. Time Warner is coming to setup on Friday afternoon. They said they would bring me a SA8300HD. Should I go with a cable card instead or go with the SA8300HD box? If I go with the box, should I use HDMI or component cables?
> 
> 
> George



Get the 8300HD. It has an amazing set of features and is well worth the $8/month extra. Mine is hooked up via HDMI to my Sony A10. Very nice picture.


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody having issues with the HDMI port failing on their 8300HD? My second box just failed with the same problem... pink screen, snow, finally with HDCP message. First box worked perfectly for about a month... second for about a week. DVI port on monitor works fine with Denon 3910.


----------



## WildBill

Last nights coverage of the USOpen was in HD and looked pretty good. A few break-ups but overall a good presentation. I noticed a lip-sync issue during the Agassi interview but I don't recall it being an issue during the on-court play and the in-studio stuff.

I have seen the past 3-4 or so in HD but only on the weekends, so these early round night matches in HD were like an early Christmas present. Being a tennis nut and loving HD like I do last night was thrilling to me and the wife. My 7 year old even said WOW, it's just like we are at the court watching them play.










TWC - THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildBill

BTW - Let me amend that last post a bit.

The USOpen in HD was great. Great in that, for a bit, it took my mind off the devastation in Mississippi and Louisiana. My sympathies and condolences to those who lost loved ones and their homes and businesses. Our prayers and support are with you.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Since moving from DirecTV, I've missed UniversalHD. However, since NCAA football is ready to begin, is ESPN2HD going to make an appearance? Also, any idea if Univeral HD will become permanent?


Jeff


----------



## navatweb

I had been using the component video to connect my SA 8300HD to my maxent plasma. I wanted to try HDMI, so I got a cable off the net and connected it.

I could not get any picture. But, while the HDMI was connected, the box would not output anything on the component video. So it seems something was getting output to

TV.

May be my 8300 HDMI port is bad. But may be there is an incompatibility with what the TV is expecting. My TV shows 1080i when I connect it through comp video.


----------



## abward

Free HBO on TWC from 1-6 September. Channels 400-412 (includes HBO-HD!). See www.twcnc.com for details.


----------



## edvedd

CSTV is on TWC ch. 327. I think it was available beginning yesterday.


----------



## robnalex

I've been enjoying the new HD Dave this week- until tonight- it was in SD 4.3. Did someone at WRAL forget to throw the switch?!


----------



## ENDContra

^ Football Friday...Letterman is on a half-hour delay. Since they are delaying only a half-hour, taping both HD and SD is probably not as feasible. I really dont know exactly what they do and how they do it, I just know Football Friday was the reason for it.


Based on the location, is it safe to say CSTV will be part of the digital sports tier in the very near future? Im just glad we have it now, if any State games appear on it I will definitely add it for $2.95/month.


Re: 8300HD...I finally got around to getting a service call to hopefully get an 8300HD to replace my 8000HD. Of course, he didnt have any, so I just stuck with what I had. He told me though that he replaces a lot more 8300s than 8000s...I was pretty surprised since everyone says to switch to the 8300.


Finally...Im pretty sure I already know the answer to this, but I have to ask just in case. What is the chance that TWC would be allowed to put ESPN2HD on 290 for the duration of the VT-State game? Yeah I know, no way in hell. But I would hate to come home from the game and find out it was on in HD and I recorded the crappy SD channel, and I know TWC can probably receive ESPN2HD, they just cant retransmit it without permission. Like I said, had to ask just in case, but Im pretty sure we would have heard something by now otherwise.


----------



## abward

Did anyone else have a picture that broke up occasionally, then vertically half a picture last night on NBC-HD during the NASCAR race? Or, is my 8300HD box going wierd?


----------



## pepco

My 8300 was doing the same thing during the race


----------



## Smasher5150

I noticed the same behavior. Picking up NBC OTA, tuning with my Mits TV. Same sporadic picture breakup as well as vertically half a picture towards the end of the race.


----------



## cbordman

Did the channel lineup in Holly Springs change overnight? I'm getting NBC17 on channel 7 now.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Our site controller for the primary NBC sat dish seems to have lost its mind, and was causing sporadic flashes to black and half screen video. It progressively got worse and we switched cables to our back-up dish Monday.


Since Weather Plus rides on the network bitstream, it was having the same symptoms. www.encdtv.com caught a screen shot of it, and that's the first news I heard of it. Way to go encdtv! I didn't see that it affected the race, but suspected it affected some network programming. Way to go reporting it here guys, my bad for not seeing it earlier. I watched the race on DirecTV.


BTW, If you have noticed our left channel audio was 6db down from the right channel, it should already be fixed. I finally got an operator to notice it was leaving them that way.


----------



## ENDContra

Im trying to get an SA 3250 w/ Firewire enabled, but I keep getting the runaround from anyone I talk to (oh we dont have any in stock, sorry). Im not expecting them to just conjure one out of thin air, but I feel like they could at least make the effort in having one sent over from another office...considering the FCC requires them to make one available if a customer requests one. Anyone had success getting one?


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since Weather Plus rides on the network bitstream, it was having the same symptoms. www.encdtv.com caught a screen shot of it, and that's the first news I heard of it. Way to go encdtv!



Thanx for the kind words, NBC17ENG! Btw, has bandwith been adjusted recently, because I watched Ellen yesterday at 4 on 17.2 and the picture seemed noticeably better to me? Matter of fact, I've seen a couple of things on 17.2 that look a bit better.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im trying to get an SA 3250 w/ Firewire enabled, but I keep getting the runaround from anyone I talk to (oh we dont have any in stock, sorry). Im not expecting them to just conjure one out of thin air, but I feel like they could at least make the effort in having one sent over from another office...considering the FCC requires them to make one available if a customer requests one. Anyone had success getting one?



yes- try emailing them here:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/customer/asktwc.html 

in the subject - put Product Info


I've had pretty good results on email responses.


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The software update created an anomaly on my system. I no longer saw Dolby Digital 5.1 decoding, despite the fact that the *Audio Digital Out* option was set by default to Dolby Digital on the 8300. I reset the option first to two channel only, then back to Dolby, and it started working properly again.



Since reporting the problem, I'm finding that the loss of Dolby 5.1 decoding on the 8300 since the software update was not a single incident, and I fairly frequently have to go through the reset/set routine to restore. Is anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since reporting the problem, I'm finding that the loss of Dolby 5.1 decoding on the 8300 since the software update was not a single incident, and I fairly frequently have to go through the reset/set routine to restore. Is anybody else experiencing this?



Yes....I had to do this last night before the MNF game. I lost 5.1 and had to reset the box. Very annoying....especially when your recording something.


----------



## sooke

I haven't noticed a loss of DD5.1, but I'll start paying closer attention.


You've probably done this but... be sure to feedback your trouble to TWC.


Sooke


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed a loss of DD5.1, but I'll start paying closer attention.
> 
> 
> You've probably done this but... be sure to feedback your trouble to TWC.
> 
> 
> Sooke



Good thought. Actually, I was waiting to get some input from others on the forum to confirm I'm not alone and dealing with a one-off problem. Since Hiatt66 reports the same thing, I'll go ahead and report it to TWC. I think I'll also do some experimenting to see if I can correlate the condition to some other event, such as power off/on cycles, reboots, etc.


----------



## Daryl L

I haven't had this problem.


----------



## piii

Any one using an indoor antenna with a DISH 811 HD Box?


I always got such an error from the forum if I wrote my reply a little bit longer:

1. Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts.


But I didn't include any URLs or image calls in my post.


----------



## piii

Any one using an indoor antenna with a DISH 811 HD Box?


I live near Southpoint Mall in Durham and can view all the digital channels in the yellow zones given by antennaweb, such as ABC,CBS,FOX and NBC. They look great on my LCD TV and the signal quality range from 80-90%.


However, I got no luck on the two channels in the red zone: UPN 28.1 and WB 22.1　Although the signal quality are shown 60-70% and the Dish guide can even retrieve their program lists, blank screens are always displayed after I switch to either of these channels.


Is this a problem of my antenna or HD box? thanks


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Hey guys,


Anyone know which TWC stations you can pick up with a QAM tuner for free? Any good QAM tuner recommendations?


Thanks


----------



## WildBill

jkiddcarolina,

YUP,

TWC broadcasts most all basic subscription channels over QAM for free with a basic subscription. (HD broadcasts as well as SD broadcasts)


I don't know if you get more with the standard edition or not, I have basic.

In addition to NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS and a few others you also get Disc-HD and TNT-HD.


I have the LG QAM and OTA HD tuner but I can't recommend it. The set has trouble with PBS and TNT-HD audio all the time. TWC (or whomever) has fixed it in the past but it has been broken now again for 3-4 months.

People with other QAM tuners, built into TV's, seem to have less problems than I.


Maybe a few of those will jump in.


BTW - You should use the search feature on this thread and in the HDTV Hardware forums for QAM. You will get a TON of information.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Cool,


Thanks Bill. That's good info b/c I was JUST about to pick up an LG unit on ebay. I was going to get the Samsung 451, but read some stuff that said the channel changing was really slow.


Any personal info on the samsung unit?


Also, any chance of getting any qam channels for free if I don't pay TWC anything? What I mean is, I have TWC still ran to the house, but don't even suscribe to any service.


Thanks again.


----------



## ohoover

I have the 8300HD box and tried using an HDMI cable but I could only get HD channels. Is that the way it is suppose to work? Also for those that have switched, is there a noticable difference between HDMI and component for picture. Thanks.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohoover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD box and tried using an HDMI cable but I could only get HD channels. Is that the way it is suppose to work? Also for those that have switched, is there a noticable difference between HDMI and component for picture. Thanks.



I have an 8300HD hooked up via HDMI. I get all of the TWC channels through it. Maybe you have some setting wrong on the 8300HD?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool,
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill. That's good info b/c I was JUST about to pick up an LG unit on ebay. I was going to get the Samsung 451, but read some stuff that said the channel changing was really slow.
> 
> 
> Any personal info on the samsung unit?
> 
> 
> Also, any chance of getting any qam channels for free if I don't pay TWC anything? What I mean is, I have TWC still ran to the house, but don't even suscribe to any service.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I have the samsung 451 and an LG, both have their issues. The channel changing on the 451 is EXTREEEEEEMELY slow. Channel surfing is not an option. However, it doesn't have the problems with TNT-HD audio that the LG does.


The QAM tuners built in to the Sony Wega LCD's seem to be the best I've come across.


As far as getting the channels for free, if you're still getting a signal from TWC (ie, you can watch the analog channels when you hook up a tv to it), you can probably get the QAM channels as well. Obviously, you have to do this at your own risk, as TWC considers this cable theft. FYI.


----------



## WildBill

Great answer deArgila.


BTW - Hard to believe myself but it's been 5 years since I purchased my Toshiba 40" HDTV. It needs an external STB, can't even handle 720p (it shows a blank screen) from my XBOX and of course since I have to use the external LG-STB for QAM decoding, doesn't give me sound on TNT-HD and PBS-digital is hit-or miss.


SO..... I am getting set in a couple couple months to pull the trigger on a new set and the Sony Wega LCD (42 or 50") is exactly what I had my sights on. Perhaps the KDF-E42A10 or the KDF-E50A10, depending upon which room we decide to put it in.


deArgila -

Do you have one of these or perhaps another model? Sounds like you have seen or perhaps even own one and are using QAM decoding? Can you report that there are NO audio/video issues using the QAM decoder built-into the Sony Grand Wega LCD for unencrypted content via TWC here in the Triangle? That is important to me as I will continue to receive HD content via QAM. (I will only put up another Antenna if I have to)


THANKS!!!


----------



## Matt_Stevens

Hi gang. I may be moving to NC sometime next Spring and am starting my research now. Is the TWC packages/equipment the same for the Raleigh area as it is with Charlotte? Same channels?


I've read six months worth of posts and found nothing on Firewire being active on STB's for Raleigh. Are SA3250HD with active firewire available and are the copy flags in your area proper, allowing for time shifting of HD channels?


Thanks for your help


By the way, how accurate is the PSIP data with the OTA station, as in the clock times? ANyone with a Samsung SIR-T165 knows how much a nightmare timed recordings can be if the local PSIP clock data is wrong (they are ALL wrong here in CT).


----------



## ohoover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an 8300HD hooked up via HDMI. I get all of the TWC channels through it. Maybe you have some setting wrong on the 8300HD?



What would I need to set on the box? Also do you think it is worth it? Any ideas on where/what HDMI cable to get? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great answer deArgila.
> 
> 
> BTW - Hard to believe myself but it's been 5 years since I purchased my Toshiba 40" HDTV. It needs an external STB, can't even handle 720p (it shows a blank screen) from my XBOX and of course since I have to use the external LG-STB for QAM decoding, doesn't give me sound on TNT-HD and PBS-digital is hit-or miss.
> 
> 
> SO..... I am getting set in a couple couple months to pull the trigger on a new set and the Sony Wega LCD (42 or 50") is exactly what I had my sights on. Perhaps the KDF-E42A10 or the KDF-E50A10, depending upon which room we decide to put it in.
> 
> 
> deArgila -
> 
> Do you have one of these or perhaps another model? Sounds like you have seen or perhaps even own one and are using QAM decoding? Can you report that there are NO audio/video issues using the QAM decoder built-into the Sony Grand Wega LCD for unencrypted content via TWC here in the Triangle? That is important to me as I will continue to receive HD content via QAM. (I will only put up another Antenna if I have to)
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!



I don't personally own a Sony Wega, but I install them all the time. So, my main experience with them is just setting them up.


It takes forever for it to complete the channel scan - but that's normal. What I really like about it is that it integrates the analog and digital channels together - which you can't do with an external unit - and I haven't had many issues with it not finding channels as I have with other integrated QAM HDTV's. The favorite channel feature seems to be more useful than a lot of the other tuners I've come across, as you can specify specific subchannels rather than the master channel.


I do own the Samsung and LG units that I use for QAM, but I only use them from time to time (like when HD NCAA tournament games are only available via TWC, etc). Most of the time, I use my OTA signal and HDTivo for obvious reasons. I would not recommend either the Samsung or the LG to anyone for their main TV.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohoover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would I need to set on the box? Also do you think it is worth it? Any ideas on where/what HDMI cable to get? Thanks in advance for your help.



I don't know, it just works for me. I plugged in the HDMI cable between the 8300HD and my Sony 42A10, told the 8300HD to show 1080i, 720p, and 480i, and it just works. The scaler on the Sony is pretty good at scaling the 480i up to my native 720p, and 1080i down to 720p, so I tell the STB to just pass those signals through.


I got my HDMI cable at monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


It is a waste of money to pay more for an HDMI cable, IMHO, since this is a digital signal (you either have it or your don't). If it was an analog signal, as with component, then I might pay a little more.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is a waste of money to pay more for an HDMI cable, IMHO, since this is a digital signal (you either have it or your don't). If it was an analog signal, as with component, then I might pay a little more.



Be careful about making statements like this that you really don't have any evidence for.


Just because a digitial signal is an "all-or-none" type of signal doesn't mean all cables are created equally. One HDMI/DVI cable can ABSOLUTELY produce a better result than another, especially as cable length increases and resolution increases (because the difference becomes more obvious). If the cable didn't make a difference, you wouldn't expect either distance or resolution to matter.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be careful about making statements like this that you really don't have any evidence for.
> 
> 
> Just because a digitial signal is an "all-or-none" type of signal doesn't mean all cables are created equally. One HDMI/DVI cable can ABSOLUTELY produce a better result than another, especially as cable length increases and resolution increases (because the difference becomes more obvious). If the cable didn't make a difference, you wouldn't expect either distance or resolution to matter.



Go ahead and waste your money if it makes you feel better.


----------



## abward

I noticed a couple of days ago that the Universal HD channel went away. Is this permanent?


----------



## bw191




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed a couple of days ago that the Universal HD channel went away. Is this permanent?



I think I read somewhere here that it was a "free preview" during the US Open.

I was glad to see Encore is still there, which (like Universal HD) I had no idea was available.


----------



## Hiatt66

NBC17 ND Football.....why all the artifacts???? It was and is the same for the NASCAR races. What is going on???? Some of the shots look good but for the most part it's macro blocking and has a lot of atrifacts in the picture. Especially on the motion shots.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bw191* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I read somewhere here that it was a "free preview" during the US Open.
> 
> I was glad to see Encore is still there, which (like Universal HD) I had no idea was available.



Encore? Are you speaking of the SD Encore channel?


----------



## demisod

I recently got a HDTV (Sony A10) that currently has both antenna and cable hooked up to it. The antenna is a 15-year-old Channel Master U/V/F model, whose number and specs I've forgotten. I haven't used it regularly in years and there is some work that needs to be done on it or it needs to be replaced -- some tree branches have grown out so far they overhang and touch parts of it, some of the elements are bent, and I'm not sure if the rotor works any more (I'm reluctant to test it until the branches are trimmed). It's pointed in the general direction it needs to be, but I don't know if it's optimal. At any rate..., living just outside Carrboro near Chatham County (between 35-40 miles from the antenna farm near Garner, I believe) I pick up 5,11,4, and 50 pretty well. Signal stength for 5,11 and 50 tends to be in the 60s and 70s according to the TV's diagnostics. I don't pick up a 17.1, but the TV's diagnostics reveal it is trying to pick up something with a signal strength in the 40s there. However, the diagnostics report a physical channel of 17??? I thought 17 was supposed to be broadcasting digitially on a UHF channel in the 50s. Is it possible that the TV just doesn't pick up 17's digital signal and is trying to decode 17's analogue signal? Does 17 have a much weaker digital signal than 5 and 11? Although reception is satisfactory on the channels I get most of the time, the signal does falter occasionally. I have wondered if a dedicated UHF deep fringe antenna wouldn't improve on that. How strong does the signal need to be to be rock-solid all the time?



On the cable front, I find that 4.2 on the antenna sometimes reports no signal, even though I can find a PBS HD broadcast on the cable. Does cable sometimes fill in that slot even if channel 4 isn't broadcasting anything? I can find 4, 5 and 17 in HD off the cable, but I can't find 11 or 50 in anything but 480i (although it is a digital signal). Does that make sense?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go ahead and waste your money if it makes you feel better.



You can choose to remain ignorant if you want. But don't pass off that ignorance as advice to someone else.

http://www.dvigear.com/education/DC_v4.html 


pay special attention to pages 6 and 7 ...


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17 ND Football.....why all the artifacts???? It was and is the same for the NASCAR races. What is going on???? Some of the shots look good but for the most part it's macro blocking and has a lot of atrifacts in the picture. Especially on the motion shots.




I saw the same and have been less than impressed with any of NBC's HD offerings. I don't know if they starve bit-rate or what, but can tell you it is not on par with CBS.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...pay special attention to pages 6 and 7 ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...You can choose to remain ignorant if you want ...



Ok, I read pages 6 and 7. I have a 6ft cable. Six feet (1.8 meters) is way less than 5 meters.


Their picture showing the difference is for a 20 meter cable! Sure, if I had to run ANY cable for 20 meters, I would spend more money than a cheap one, even for a digital signal.


Also, note that this company also sells cables. I would expect them to have information on their site indicating that you need to buy their product.


I have no doubt that a videophile might detect a very slight difference between my "Certified HDMI DVI Cable 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold Plated)" cable and an expensive one.


For 1-2 meters in length, I say save your money and get the monoprice cable. I am not "ignorant", just practical.


Peace!, and your turn


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I read pages 6 and 7. I have a 6ft cable. Six feet (1.8 meters) is way less than 5 meters.
> 
> 
> Their picture showing the difference is for a 20 meter cable! Sure, if I had to run ANY cable for 20 meters, I would spend more money than a cheap one, even for a digital signal.
> 
> 
> Also, note that this company also sells cables. I would expect them to have information on their site indicating that you need to buy their product.
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that a videophile might detect a very slight difference between my "Certified HDMI DVI Cable 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold Plated)" cable and an expensive one.
> 
> 
> For 1-2 meters in length, I say save your money and get the monoprice cable. I am not "ignorant", just practical.
> 
> 
> Peace!, and your turn



I agree.


However, my initial point to you still holds true. You shouldn't be passing off speculation as advice to someone.


The fact remains that the cable can absolutely make a difference even in the digital realm. The "either the signal is there or it isn't" just isn't true. If there wasn't a difference even at modest lengths, you wouldn't expect there to be a difference at greater lengths and resolutions. But there obviously is.


Whether or not it's worth the price difference is a matter of opinion and is highly dependant on the situation. But the cable does matter, even with a digital signal.


----------



## hdtv newbie

I am just getting into the HDTV world and recently bought a Sony Wega TV. I'm kind of iffy about a big outdoor antenna. At first, I bought a Terk antenna that clips on to my satellite dish and uses the existing wiring to connect to the TV. However, I recently bought a much cheaper indoor RCA model antenna. As it turns out the indoor model works MUCH better. Most of the time, my signal strengths on 5 and 11 is between 95 and 98, 17 is about 85-88. And usually there is no interruption with the signal. However, on certain days the signals will suddenly start going in and out. My signal strength will go from 98 down to 41 and then pop back up to 98 again. Like I said, usually everything is great, but if there's a night where this is a problem, I might as well turn the satellite back on because it's way to annoying to try to watch a program. It doesn't appear to be one channel more than the other. In other words, if one is having problems with the signal, they usually all are.


What makes a really strong signal suddenly drop down in the 40's and then right back up? Sorry if this is a stupid question....like I said, I'm just getting started.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtv newbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am just getting into the HDTV world and recently bought a Sony Wega TV. I'm kind of iffy about a big outdoor antenna. At first, I bought a Terk antenna that clips on to my satellite dish and uses the existing wiring to connect to the TV. However, I recently bought a much cheaper indoor RCA model antenna. As it turns out the indoor model works MUCH better. Most of the time, my signal strengths on 5 and 11 is between 95 and 98, 17 is about 85-88. And usually there is no interruption with the signal. However, on certain days the signals will suddenly start going in and out. My signal strength will go from 98 down to 41 and then pop back up to 98 again. Like I said, usually everything is great, but if there's a night where this is a problem, I might as well turn the satellite back on because it's way to annoying to try to watch a program. It doesn't appear to be one channel more than the other. In other words, if one is having problems with the signal, they usually all are.
> 
> 
> What makes a really strong signal suddenly drop down in the 40's and then right back up? Sorry if this is a stupid question....like I said, I'm just getting started.



What you're describing is probably a result of multi-path interference. This is an issue that is caused by the same signal reaching the antenna at different points (ie, the main signal gets to the antenna, and then a reflection of the same signal gets to the antenna).


Multi-path is more common with indoor and attic mounted antennas, but can also be an issue if tall buildings/trees/etc are nearby or if the antenna is not positioned properly.


You can experiment with antenna placement or just go ahead and roof-mount a good antenna and be done with it. If you're interested, I'll be happy to install a low-profile roof-mounted antenna for you.


----------



## navatweb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohoover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 8300HD box and tried using an HDMI cable but I could only get HD channels. Is that the way it is suppose to work? Also for those that have switched, is there a noticable difference between HDMI and component for picture. Thanks.



I am also having the same problem. Everything works fine with component video, but with HDMI, I have been able to only get HD channels. And that too after I set my default channel to an HD channel, turned on the TV first, and then rebooted the 8300HD.

I do not see much difference and actually thought that component video looked slightly better, but I am not sure.

I had a TWC tech visit to see if they can help. But the guy did not have a clue.

I have a 42 in MAxent Plasma HDTV.

HDMI does not seem to be worth the trouble. I also felt that with HDMI, channel flipping was slower. It might all be in my head though


----------



## ggambler

I live in Hillsborough and need to have an intenna installed. Does anyone have any recommendations for an installer in the area?


Thanks


----------



## ColdForged

Just curious whether anyone else had problems yesterday with TWC's _Surface_ HD feed on NBC? About 3 times through the show there were 5 minute episodes of just horrible audio and visual breakup, to the extent that even closed-captioning was fried. I'm hoping this was a local feed problem -- it wasn't national as there were no other complaints in the main _Surface_ thread -- and not my HD DVR.


----------



## gilber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdForged* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious whether anyone else had problems yesterday with TWC's _Surface_ HD feed on NBC? About 3 times through the show there were 5 minute episodes of just horrible audio and visual breakup, to the extent that even closed-captioning was fried. I'm hoping this was a local feed problem -- it wasn't national as there were no other complaints in the main _Surface_ thread -- and not my HD DVR.



I noticed the same thing OTA. At first I thought it might have been reception, but all the other channels had strong signals, and signal meter for WNCN didn't show a signal drop either. If both the cable and OTA feeds failed, the fault is probably with the station.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdForged* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious whether anyone else had problems yesterday with TWC's _Surface_ HD feed on NBC? About 3 times through the show there were 5 minute episodes of just horrible audio and visual breakup, to the extent that even closed-captioning was fried. I'm hoping this was a local feed problem -- it wasn't national as there were no other complaints in the main _Surface_ thread -- and not my HD DVR.



I experienced a similar problem on TWC's NBC-HD during part of the Notre Dame game last Saturday. There was so much breakup that it was unwatchable for almost an hour.


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdForged* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious whether anyone else had problems yesterday with TWC's _Surface_ HD feed on NBC? About 3 times through the show there were 5 minute episodes of just horrible audio and visual breakup, to the extent that even closed-captioning was fried. I'm hoping this was a local feed problem -- it wasn't national as there were no other complaints in the main _Surface_ thread -- and not my HD DVR.



Yes, I noticed the same thing on my 8300HD. Unfortunately, I was (trying!) to watch the recording, not live. I got the gist of the story, but missed a lot of details. Fortunately, it'll be rebroadcast tonight on the SciFi channel at 11. Also on Friday at 6PM and Monday at midnight. Not in HD, of course.










Medium, recorded was fine (there may have been a moment or two). Definitely noticed some breakups on Leno, but not many (then again, I didn't watch much).


While I'm posting, has anyone heard anything about WLFL getting it's HD signal on Time-Warner anytime soon? Like, for the new season?!


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for letting me know about the break up last night. We went back to our main sat dish yesterday afternoon and it was holding steady. I did not see "Surface", but I did watch "Las Vegas" and "Medium". I did not see any break-up during those shows. I'm switching back to the back-up dish now, but it was causing the issues with the game this past weekend. The Field Engineers are supposed to be here soon to fix the problem.


----------



## ColdForged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the break up last night. We went back to our main sat dish yesterday afternoon and it was holding steady. I did not see "Surface", but I did watch "Las Vegas" and "Medium". I did not see any break-up during those shows. I'm switching back to the back-up dish now, but it was causing the issues with the game this past weekend. The Field Engineers are supposed to be here soon to fix the problem.



Well, thanks for keeping your viewers in the loop about it, that's very heartening.



> Quote:
> Unfortunately, I was (trying!) to watch the recording, not live. I got the gist of the story, but missed a lot of details.



Ditto. Hence I'm in the exact same boat







. Liked what I saw but was frustrated by losing the details as you mentioned.



> Quote:
> Fortunately, it'll be rebroadcast tonight on the SciFi channel at 11. Also on Friday at 6PM and Monday at midnight.



Ah, didn't know that. Many thanks, I'll schedule one of those to catch up.


----------



## phishbfm

NBC is unwatchable at this point...I tried to watch The Office and Leno last night, couldn't do it. It's getting rediculous...I haven't seen any other channels have this problem(this is on TWC btw).


For now i will only watch and record the regular cable feed channel 6 until its consistently better.


why can't NBC get on par with the other leading networks for HD?


----------



## ColdForged

Yeah, The Office was messed up last night for certain. Totally frozen for the first 5 or so minutes, then a bit of breakup for a short while after that. Unfortunate. Hopefully these field engineers arrive soon and kick the problem.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggambler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Hillsborough and need to have an intenna installed. Does anyone have any recommendations for an installer in the area?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I can help you. Send me a pm or an email ([email protected]) if you're interested.


........


As far as NBC - I don't watch it too much, but I rarely have any issues OTA, but used to have all kinds of issues with TWC. The Notre Dame game, for example, had no problems that I remember. I think there must be a problem between the NBC-TWC feed and has been for some time.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as NBC - I don't watch it too much, but I rarely have any issues OTA, but used to have all kinds of issues with TWC. The Notre Dame game, for example, had no problems that I remember. I think there must be a problem between the NBC-TWC feed and has been for some time.



Man I hope so. I just moved all my HDTiVo season passes from the NBC New York feed to the local one figuring I would get a better quality from a non-compressed OTA signal. I'd hate to have to move them all back.


----------



## dgmayor

I was recording Lost and E-Ring tonight at 9. Lost I watched while it recorded, very few problems. Couple break ups here and there. Was going to watch E-Ring while Invasion recorded to find that it only recorded from 9-9:42??? Why would this happen?


----------



## pkscout

I just checked my E-Ring recording, and it's a full hour here. I have an HDTiVo and recorded it OTA.


When folks post about recording problems, would it be possible for you to add what video source (OTA, cable, satillite) and recorder? That would certainly help both track the issue down and let others know whether they might need to be concerned.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

TWC picks up the NBC 17 feed OTA in Durham and Fayetteville, and I talked with one of their head-end engineers a couple of days ago, and they are not getting any reports of problems, nor am I getting any reports. Ironically, while I was talking to him, my STB in my office was messing up on my (217 - 219) digital channels only, and all others were fine. After he confirmed it was fine leaving the head end, I took my own advise, and found the connector into the box was loose, and the signal locked in fine. It sure appears the frequency we are on in their system is very sensitive to bad / poor connections, and they confirmed over 90% of problems are "connector related", or poor quality splitters installed in the line. [/b]Cables and connectors do make a huge impact on HD signals!*


I just checked the encoder clock time, and it has drifted off about 13 minutes, so that is why your recording stopped early. I am installing a new GPS master clock now, and it will take care of those clock drifts.*


----------



## cbordman

The East Carolina football game is listed as being on ESPN Regional this saturday? Can someone explain what that means, and if it will be available thru Time Warner?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked my E-Ring recording, and it's a full hour here. I have an HDTiVo and recorded it OTA.
> 
> 
> When folks post about recording problems, would it be possible for you to add what video source (OTA, cable, satillite) and recorder? That would certainly help both track the issue down and let others know whether they might need to be concerned.




Sorry, TWC with the TWC HD-DVR.. I'm used to my old thread in Orlando. We had Cable and OTA/Sat in seperate threads.


----------



## easternncnewswat

WTVD 11.3 is now simulcasting KTRK-TV Houston's Hurricane Rita coverage. WTVD is branding 11.3 as the Eyewitness News Now channel.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The East Carolina football game is listed as being on ESPN Regional this saturday? Can someone explain what that means, and if it will be available thru Time Warner?



As far as I know, all ECU games are blacked out in North Carolina on ESPN Gameplan....they are available on WITN-TV 7 out of Greenville/Washington though, which I doubt many of us can pick up, especially if youre on cable. Yet another case of blackout rules resulting in games being completely unavailable for people that actually live in the area.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC picks up the NBC 17 feed OTA in Durham and Fayetteville, and I talked with one of their head-end engineers a couple of days ago, and they are not getting any reports of problems, nor am I getting any reports. Ironically, while I was talking to him, my STB in my office was messing up on my (217 - 219) digital channels only, and all others were fine. After he confirmed it was fine leaving the head end, I took my own advise, and found the connector into the box was loose, and the signal locked in fine. It sure appears the frequency we are on in their system is very sensitive to bad / poor connections, and they confirmed over 90% of problems are "connector related", or poor quality splitters installed in the line. [/b]Cables and connectors do make a huge impact on HD signals!*
> *


*


I have been having issues all week with NBC. I had signal for a bit, now get nothing but a gray screen. I rebooted the box, but nothing. I will call TWC to see what the problem is.


Anyone else having issues? BTW, checked all the connectors and they are solid.*


----------



## Hiatt66

It's not watchable to get the gist of the story with all the breakups. Same thing happens with most NBC HD feeds. The SD feed is fine but the digital feed is not even coming in. HD or SD.


When it is watchable the 5.1 has no rear signal. Pretty poor business.


----------



## trapper1

Hi all. First time poster.


I'm having trouble with NBC as well. Noticed it start last week (when i got the 8300). Is there anything we can do? Missed some great golf (HD) yesterday!


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not watchable to get the gist of the story with all the breakups. Same thing happens with most NBC HD feeds. The SD feed is fine but the digital feed is not even coming in. HD or SD.
> 
> 
> When it is watchable the 5.1 has no rear signal. Pretty poor business.



The (3) NBC 17 streams were out on TWC Friday afternoon, and they reported back a huge number of bit errors overpowered their receiver and locked it up. That's the same problem that occurred about a year ago, and has not happened since then. I'm sure they will see this and look into it as I will on our end.


Has anyone else noticed no rear channels in the 5.1? I have not received any reports on it, but I guess it could be time to re-boot the Dolby encoder. Never hurts, anyway.


----------



## jim007

NBC17ENG, All I can do is document my experience... things have been very good during with 217 for several months now (in fact I do not remember the last time I had any issues with macroblocking or dropped signal)... I was actually hoping that the issues have been resolved. Unfortunatly, starting Thursday last week (just as ER came on) the signal disappeared on 217-218 (did not check 219)... I had to drop back to 6 to watch the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed no rear channels in the 5.1? I have not received any reports on it, but I guess it could be time to re-boot the Dolby encoder. Never hurts, anyway.



I did. But I can't remember if it was during ER thursday night or Inconcivable on friday night. My receiver was only detecting 3 front channels.


----------



## zim2dive

Watching "West Wing" tonite in "chase" mode, I noticed the audio become unintelligible in the

last 2-3 minutes of the show... when I stopped it and went back to NBCHD, the channel was

blank. (~9:34) (visually.. the video became spotty slightly after the audio breakup)


This was on TWC.


(is the show re-run locally in any time slot so I can catch the end?)


Mike


EDIT: in case it helps in any diagnosis, I have the 8300HD DVR


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching "West Wing" tonite in "chase" mode, I noticed the audio become unintelligible in the
> 
> last 2-3 minutes of the show... when I stopped it and went back to NBCHD, the channel was
> 
> blank. (~9:34) (visually.. the video became spotty slightly after the audio breakup)
> 
> 
> This was on TWC.
> 
> 
> (is the show re-run locally in any time slot so I can catch the end?)
> 
> 
> Mike




Same. Recording on TWC HD-DVR stopped at 8:56. From about 8:54 on the audio and video cut in and out and dropped entirely.


----------



## James Welsh

I had the same problem - TWC, HD-DVR Explorer 8000. Had the same issue on Law & Order: SVU (Saturday, 10pm).


Hopefully NBC-17 will repeat the program so that we can watch the ending to tonight's premiere.


- J


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for the reports. The only thing that is different in the past week or so is the sat dish issue I mentioned earlier. BTW-the field engineer came out and decided something was wrong with the dish, and ordered more parts to install. I'd laugh at them if I weren't so mad at them! I don't trust the back-up dish fully, and I have another dish we own I'll get my guys to connect it to.


I'm pretty sure that is causing the bit errors TWC is seeing that croaks their equipment. We'll get it straightened out as quickly as possible and I'll compare notes with TWC in the morning. They read this forum too, so they will have an answer before I ask.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reports. The only thing that is different in the past week or so is the sat dish issue I mentioned earlier. BTW-the field engineer came out and decided something was wrong with the dish, and ordered more parts to install. I'd laugh at them if I weren't so mad at them! I don't trust the back-up dish fully, and I have another dish we own I'll get my guys to connect it to.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is causing the bit errors TWC is seeing that croaks their equipment. We'll get it straightened out as quickly as possible and I'll compare notes with TWC in the morning. They read this forum too, so they will have an answer before I ask.


*Thank you* very much for your help. We appreciate it.


On another note:


On each of the early NFL games the past 2 weeks, the "main" camera looks out of focus? I thought it was me, until I asked my son to verify for me. The FOX games look fine. Other CBS programming looks fine. Is it equipment? Is it CBS-HD? Or, is it TWC 8300 issues? Anyone else???


Thanks.


Jeff

Cary, NC (TWC SA-8300 DVR)


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reports. The only thing that is different in the past week or so is the sat dish issue I mentioned earlier. BTW-the field engineer came out and decided something was wrong with the dish, and ordered more parts to install. I'd laugh at them if I weren't so mad at them! I don't trust the back-up dish fully, and I have another dish we own I'll get my guys to connect it to.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is causing the bit errors TWC is seeing that croaks their equipment. We'll get it straightened out as quickly as possible and I'll compare notes with TWC in the morning. They read this forum too, so they will have an answer before I ask.




I am new to this forum, but I'll just jump in. I have had the SA Explorer 8300HD box from TWC for about a week. So far, I have not been able to successfully watch or record a single prime time NBC show. It goes from sever pixeling to sound drop-outs to no picture or sound at all. Last night it was true again as I was trying to watch and record "Law and Order-Criminal Intent" on TWC channel 217. I finally gave up and went to NBC analog channel 6 to finish watching it. Damned if it wasn't having some problems too. I don't have any problems with CBS, ABC or any other HD channel. Why is putting out a decent HD program signal so difficult for NBC(17)? The other networks don't seem to have much of a problem. NBC actually has some pretty good shows this season, but that won't matter much if it can't get out the signal.


Just my thoughts.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Again lastnight (Sunday night) no rear surround channels detected. Only front 3 channels detected. You have my permission to reboot.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Again lastnight (Sunday night) no rear surround channels detected. Only front 3 channels detected. You have my permission to reboot.



I don't understand how all this works, so that's why I'm asking questions. My concern was the pixeling and no picture, not so much the sound. (This has happened every night for the past week or so, not just last night and only on NBC.) Being a rookie, I didn't know if this was some problem with my cable box or TWC in general, so I called TWC and they said they were having problems with NBC. This "implied" to me that the problem with the picture quality and drop-outs was on the NBC17 end. Is this correct or is this a case of "buck passing"?


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Thank you* very much for your help. We appreciate it.
> 
> 
> On another note:
> 
> 
> On each of the early NFL games the past 2 weeks, the "main" camera looks out of focus? I thought it was me, until I asked my son to verify for me. The FOX games look fine. Other CBS programming looks fine. Is it equipment? Is it CBS-HD? Or, is it TWC 8300 issues? Anyone else???
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Cary, NC (TWC SA-8300 DVR)



i noticed the same thing. i am using the QAM tuner built into my sony 60xs television. so i am guessing its not an issue with TWC 8x00 boxes. i think its CBS equipment problems at the game. the second game on CBS in week 1 looked great.


-g


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i noticed the same thing. i am using the QAM tuner built into my sony 60xs television. so i am guessing its not an issue with TWC 8x00 boxes. i think its CBS equipment problems at the game. the second game on CBS in week 1 looked great.
> 
> 
> -g




I'm just glad to know it's not just me. It seems to be the first game...The SEC games on Saturday look great. The CBS 2nd NFL game looks great. Faulty equipment?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand how all this works, so that's why I'm asking questions. My concern was the pixeling and no picture, not so much the sound. (This has happened every night for the past week or so, not just last night and only on NBC.) Being a rookie, I didn't know if this was some problem with my cable box or TWC in general, so I called TWC and they said they were having problems with NBC. This "implied" to me that the problem with the picture quality and drop-outs was on the NBC17 end. Is this correct or is this a case of "buck passing"?



Sorry if I confused you tommy122. I was just replying to a question NBC17ENG (the engineer at NBC17) asked a few posts back. The audio I refer to is just NBC17's audio module(decoder/encoder?) needing rebooting (it's happened before previously) and completely unrelated to the video problems noticed lately.


But, I had experienced some video problems within the past week or so. All I watched lastnight on NBC was Crossing Jordan on ch.217 TWC and had no video problem at that time.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But, I had experienced some video problems within the past week or so. All I watched lastnight on NBC was Crossing Jordan on ch.217 TWC and had no video problem at that time.



I watched Crossing Jordan also. About 40 minutes into it, I started having some picture problems but it didn't last long. Maybe the problem is on my end, but I don't understand how. I get very good reception and sound on all of the other HD channels. Last night when I was having picture and sound problems on 217, the same thing was happening on 218 and 219, and to some extent analog channel 6....all NBC. That seems to be more than just a coincidence. I had a TWC tech out last week to check my signal and he said that it was fine (and naturally 217 was fine at the time). Oh well, I give up. I guess that's one of life's little mysteries that I wasn't meant to understand


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Crossing Jordan also. About 40 minutes into it, I started having some picture problems but it didn't last long. Maybe the problem is on my end, but I don't understand how. I get very good reception and sound on all of the other HD channels. Last night when I was having picture and sound problems on 217, the same thing was happening on 218 and 219, and to some extent analog channel 6....all NBC. That seems to be more than just a coincidence. I had a TWC tech out last week to check my signal and he said that it was fine (and naturally 217 was fine at the time). Oh well, I give up. I guess that's one of life's little mysteries that I wasn't meant to understand




P.S. to my last post. I just turned on my TV and channels 217, 218 and 219 are "off the air". I called TWC and they said this was a NBC problem, so I guess that I haven't lost my mind after all


----------



## jim007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. to my last post. I just turned on my TV and channels 217, 218 and 219 are "off the air". I called TWC and they said this was a NBC problem, so I guess that I haven't lost my mind after all



I called TWC yesterday when I got NBC over the air but lost 217-219. The CSR scheduled a visit for later this week. Tonight, I received a call from another TWC individual stating that this was an NBC problem as well. I can tell you that the TWC rep that called me today was less than courteous... abusive really. I was simply asking them why I received NBC over the air with no problems while TWC signals were failing.


----------



## dave_ral

12:15am....Monday night/Tuesday AM (Leno....Jessica Alba, no less).....all NBC feeds just dropped, all other HD channels working fine. (I've got TWC with a 8300DVR)


First off...NBC17ENG...thanks for all the comments. It's helpful to at least know you guys are aware of it. Sure wish the TWC guys that are lurking out here would speak up as well sometimes.


It's just beyond belief that a station/cable system in a top 30 market is letting this go on as long as it has (and took this long to even realize that it's a problem...recognition of it being a problem is as much TWC issue as yours)....I first noticed it the week before last but wrote it off to an isolated problem....but started paying attention last week when I couldn't (ever) watch the premiere's of ERing, then West Wing, L&O:CI, etc because I tried to record them on my DVR. Flipping to channel 6 is not an option with a DVR a couple of days later.


Is this just another item on the list of "things to fix" or is this being treated like a broken transmitter or busted network link?....because to those of us with cable and HD, that's what it is.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 12:15am....Monday night/Tuesday AM (Leno....Jessica Alba, no less).....all NBC feeds just dropped, all other HD channels working fine. (I've got TWC with a 8300DVR)
> 
> 
> First off...NBC17ENG...thanks for all the comments. It's helpful to at least know you guys are aware of it. Sure wish the TWC guys that are lurking out here would speak up as well sometimes.
> 
> 
> It's just beyond belief that a station/cable system in a top 30 market is letting this go on as long as it has (and took this long to even realize that it's a problem...recognition of it being a problem is as much TWC issue as yours)....I first noticed it the week before last but wrote it off to an isolated problem....but started paying attention last week when I couldn't (ever) watch the premiere's of ERing, then West Wing, L&O:CI, etc because I tried to record them on my DVR. Flipping to channel 6 is not an option with a DVR a couple of days later.
> 
> 
> Is this just another item on the list of "things to fix" or is this being treated like a broken transmitter or busted network link?....because to those of us with cable and HD, that's what it is.




I agree with everything you just said. When I called TWC, the first response was that "I'm not aware of any problems". I then asked, "Can you check"? Reluctantly, she put me on hold for a while. When she finally came back, she said that they were having trouble at the "head-end" (whatever that means) with NBC. She further stated that it wasn't their problem, which I guess is "technically" correct. The part that I don't understand is NBC(17)'s "don't give a crap" attitude about the whole issue. I have had this problem with channels 217-219 for a couple of weeks. I don't believe that I have been able to watch a single Fall premiere show on NBC completely through without having to switch to channel 6. You would think that NBC17 would have a vested interest in getting their product to market. Is this just a case of complete management incompetence at channel 17?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. to my last post. I just turned on my TV and channels 217, 218 and 219 are "off the air". I called TWC and they said this was a NBC problem, so I guess that I haven't lost my mind after all



I've had that several times (blank screen all channels) over the past week. Usually around Leno. Last night I had the same dropout on Leno that was mentioned previously. Why is it only the 217 channel affected and not the other channel 9 which is supposedly digital?


I recorded Surface last week and lost the HD signal every 20 minutes as well. Last night I recorded the show and the DVR is showing a runtime of 8pm-8.56pm which usually happens when a signal fault occurs. Anyone watch on Monday? If it dropped out then, it's the last time I'll record from the NBC HD feed. It's just too unreliable.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG must have rebooted the audio box. My receiver was detecting all DD5.1 channels lastnight. The only video problem I had lastnight on TWC ch.217 was at ~8:47pm until ~9:05pm when it switched to SD. My headend is at the Fayetteville hub which gets it's feed through a trunk line from Raleigh hub I believe.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is it only the 217 channel affected and not the other channel 9 which is supposedly digital?



I think that the low-numbered digital channels are the result of TWC picking up

the local feed and digitizing it themselves, while the high-numbered OTA digital

channels are digitized by NBC17.


Have OTA HDTV people been impacted by this as well?


For what its worth, my OTA reception of NBC17-HD was OK for me last week with

my Air2PC HDTV tuner card in my MythTV box. This is based on just L&O, and L&O

SVU, so I have no idea if I was just lucky and I should plan to record the non-HD

versions tonight.


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that the low-numbered digital channels are the result of TWC picking up
> 
> the local feed and digitizing it themselves, while the high-numbered OTA digital
> 
> channels are digitized by NBC17.
> 
> 
> Have OTA HDTV people been impacted by this as well?
> 
> 
> For what its worth, my OTA reception of NBC17-HD was OK for me last week with
> 
> my Air2PC HDTV tuner card in my MythTV box. This is based on just L&O, and L&O
> 
> SVU, so I have no idea if I was just lucky and I should plan to record the non-HD
> 
> versions tonight.
> 
> 
> Drew




Well, this seems to be a complex issue. All I know is that I have had reception problems (picture and audio) on TWC cable channels 217-219 for a couple of weeks. Reading the other posts, I don't seem to be the only one who has had these issues. I don't know how to resolve it because TWC says that the problem lies with NBC17 and NBC17 doesn't seem to care to resolve it. (I actually sent an email to NBC17 about this, but of course they didn't bother to answer) It would be great if they would actually talk to each other, but I guess that's too much to expect


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17 doesn't seem to care to resolve it. (I actually sent an email to NBC17 about this, but of course they didn't bother to answer)



I had similar problems with WUNC acting up with my TV's QAM tuner. My problem report was answered by one of WUNC's engineers the next Monday (it was filed on a weekend), and they duplicated the problem with an LG settop box, and coordinated with TWC to fix the problem the same day. Maybe NBC just needs to be as proactive as the WUNC people were.


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The site was down "checking their database" this morning when I tried to post, and I never got a chance to post at work. We're getting good information from those of you posting.


I suspect TWC is suffering some atmospheric interference at the Durham headend. I see it start happening around 5:30 PM as the sun begins to set. If you're a fan of www.encdtv.com ,as I am, you should note that he reported "some fantastic tropospheric ducting" that enabled him to pick up the Southeast Virginia stations around Sept 20 in Greenville, which is about when all this started happening here. The atmosphere is ripe for this type of issue.


It is indeed definitely NOT happening over the air, and it is NOT happening at the Fayetteville headend which TWC receives local signals there too. If it follows last year's pattern, it will affect them soon. The average home antenna is about 30 feet above ground. TWC has there's mounted quite a bit higher, which means it can "see" more interference from over the horizon.


Atmospheric conditions are beyond the control of NBC 17 and Time-Warner. It's a fact of life, and extremely unfortunate it only affects us on channel 55 OTA. I have spoken with the TWC engineers and they are investigating it on their end as vigorously as we are on our end. There's thousands of things that can interfere with TV signals in the fall. That's the last time this happened, and we have not seen it until about two weeks ago. It's like looking for a needle in a haystack, and will take some time to determine if there's a work-a-round. See those strange lights in the distance from the north at night yet? That's electromagnetic fields from the North Pole, or Santa's workshop gearing up for a trip in December.


And Tommy 122, if you're one of the hundreds of e-mails I've received this week, I will respond as soon as possible. It's more efficient to post here and reach more people quickly.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Now for an update on the "other issues" that have nothing to do with the above issue:


The main dish is back in service and I'm not seeing any errors in the primetime bitstream.

The missing rear audio is back, and thanks to Daryl for confirming that.

We had a fail switch go crazy and switch back and forth at the end of Ellen this afternoon, and was corrected during our 5:00 News. There were some quick glitches on air when it switched back and forth.

NBC NY had an issue Monday night 40 minutes into Surface, or Las Vegas, I don't have the info in front of me now. The network switched to SD until Medium at 10.

The strangest issue of the week is audio from a Leno promo running in the middle of a program, and later a SNL promo audio was heard. Miami confirmed it was there, and checked the other HUB stations, and they did not have it. We are hunting that down now, but it's another very strange problem. . . .


----------



## easternncnewswat

Just a head's up for everyone, tomorrow night is showing strong trophospheric ducting over central/eastern Virginia and North Carolina. Last week, when this happened the guys over in the Norfolk Va. thread were screaming because Monday Night Football on WVEC in Norfolk was going haywire; yet, here in Greenville, N.C., I was receiving WVEC and their MNF broadcast with no problems.


That same night, WRAZ was crashing and burning down here in Greenville, N.C.; couldn't get a stable signal due to interference.


Anyway, weird how that stuff happens, but I'm ota and not seeing the problems with WNCN that you guys are seeing except on a rare case and then it affects all RDU stations.


Here's the tropo forecast page if you want to check it out:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~dxinfo/tropo.html


----------



## dave_ral

NBC17ENG...I really appreciate you taking the time to write....and I know it's no fun getting hate mail like this. Kudos to you for standing up and taking it (unlike your TWC counterparts)....BUT...


You mean your primary, high power transmitter broadcasting megawatts (yeah, I know it's ERP, but isn't it still KW going into the tower?) can't push a digital stream, with 21st century error encoding, from Raleigh to Durham?


Can't TWC at least monitor the channel and switch the HD channel to the regular broadcast channel when the digital feed gets corrupted? Maybe it's in NBC17's interest (in prime time) to pay somebody $6/hour for 6 hours to watch and call TWC when it goes away so they can manually switch? (perfect reason why you need staffed master control operators locally...at the very least you could have a cable feed in master control and the operator could be watching.) Personally, I'd take a 4:3 picture on my DVR rather than no picture at all.


I'm sorry...but blaming it on sunspots, cosmic rays, or guys in red suits isn't an excuse. Would it satisfy your advertisers who are paying for time?


TWC....this string of notes sure would make a great DirectTV commercial.....


You guys are sure that this isn't some nefarious plot on the part of the competition? Seems to me it only happens on the new prime time shows...usually near the end.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is indeed definitely NOT happening over the air, and it is NOT happening at the Fayetteville headend which TWC receives local signals there too. If it follows last year's pattern, it will affect them soon. The average home antenna is about 30 feet above ground. TWC has there's mounted quite a bit higher, which means it can "see" more interference from over the horizon.
> 
> 
> Atmospheric conditions are beyond the control of NBC 17 and Time-Warner. It's a fact of life, and extremely unfortunate it only affects us on channel 55 OTA. I have spoken with the TWC engineers and they are investigating it on their end as vigorously as we are on our end. There's thousands of things that can interfere with TV signals in the fall. That's the last time this happened, and we have not seen it until about two weeks ago. It's like looking for a needle in a haystack, and will take some time to determine if there's a work-a-round. See those strange lights in the distance from the north at night yet? That's electromagnetic fields from the North Pole, or Santa's workshop gearing up for a trip in December.
> 
> 
> And Tommy 122, if you're one of the hundreds of e-mails I've received this week, I will respond as soon as possible. It's more efficient to post here and reach more people quickly.



Can't TWC then just mount another antenna at the 30" mark and not have issues like the rest of us OTA'ers?


Maybe it's not that simple?


----------



## dave_ral

Yeah...maybe just a set of rabbit ears would fix this....


----------



## dgmayor

After reading this thread, I turned on my TV to check on my recordings of My Name is Earl and The Office. Both recorded the full times, but I won't know if they're ok until after work. However, NBC 17 HD feeds on TWC here in Morrisville/Cary seem to be down again (6:30A).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I totally understand everyone's frustrations and please know we're doing everything we can to resolve the problem. It is never simple. If your neighbor has a high power ham radio interfering with your TV, you can go out and buy a filter to resolve it. Tropospheric anomalies cover a broad range of frequencies, and are harder to filter out.


If Pete, Mike, Matt or Rick at WRAL, or Wayne at WUNC had any suggestions, they'd post or call me without hesitation. And if equipment was an issue, the local stations would share any spare equipment to resolve the problem for each other. I count all the local station engineers as friends and not as competitors, and I have the TWC engineer's numbers stored in my cell phone. We do talk to each other, so let's put those comments to rest right now. Nobody wants to send out defective products on purpose. ESPECIALLY your fall premiere shows. AND you can know for sure everyone is reading your comments.


Please be patient and thank you for sharing the information on the last two pages. That has been a huge help to fellow viewers, TWC, and NBC 17.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The site was down "checking their database" this morning when I tried to post, and I never got a chance to post at work. We're getting good information from those of you posting.
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed definitely NOT happening over the air, and it is NOT happening at the Fayetteville headend which TWC receives local signals there too. If it follows last year's pattern, it will affect them soon. The average home antenna is about 30 feet above ground. TWC has there's mounted quite a bit higher, which means it can "see" more interference from over the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> And Tommy 122, if you're one of the hundreds of e-mails I've received this week, I will respond as soon as possible. It's more efficient to post here and reach more people quickly.




I would like to thank NBC17ENG for taking the time to post here and let us know that they are aware of the problem and are trying to resolve it. I wish your counterpart at TWC would do the same.


I'm not an engineer, I'm an account so I have almost no understanding as to how all of this works. All I can do is to report what I'm seeing on my end. I don't have OTA so I can't do any comparisons between what's happening on TWC channels 217-219 in Raleigh vs. the OTA signal. I'm still confused as to why just NBC17 channels 217-219 is experiencing this and not ABC(211), Fox(250) and CBS(255).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally understand everyone's frustrations and please know we're doing everything we can to resolve the problem. It is never simple. If your neighbor has a high power ham radio interfering with your TV, you can go out and buy a filter to resolve it. Tropospheric anomalies cover a broad range of frequencies, and are harder to filter out.
> 
> 
> If Pete, Mike, Matt or Rick at WRAL, or Wayne at WUNC had any suggestions, they'd post or call me without hesitation. And if equipment was an issue, the local stations would share any spare equipment to resolve the problem for each other. I count all the local station engineers as friends and not as competitors, and I have the TWC engineer's numbers stored in my cell phone. We do talk to each other, so let's put those comments to rest right now. Nobody wants to send out defective products on purpose. ESPECIALLY your fall premiere shows. AND you can know for sure everyone is reading your comments.
> 
> 
> Please be patient and thank you for sharing the information on the last two pages. That has been a huge help to fellow viewers, TWC, and NBC 17.




Thanks NBC17ENG...


One question... any chance of a rebroadcast of some of the affected shows once the issues get resolved?


----------



## Daryl L

I'm just a country dude that loves tech stuff but I'm no engineer, but I got a theory. I'm sure most here have read how if the LG HD set-top-boxes get too strong a signal it can overload them causing loss of audio/video. Maybe these headends are being overloaded due to tropospheric ducting carrying signals farther making them stronger in the normal viewing areas. I remember two years ago early in the fall due to tropospheric ducting I picked up two Jacksonville digital stations a couple early mornings while loosing my normal reception of WRAL, WTVD, and WNCN. I was also getting WRAZ which I normally didn't then due to them being at low power (I'm ~77 miles from their towers).


My OTA HD STB (LG LST-3510A) died last week so I can only comment on the TWC feed and not on the current OTA reception at the moment. I have a Samsung SIR-T451 on the way that should arrive Friday though.







I'm just brainstorming at a cause. Pay me know mind.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still confused as to why just NBC17 channels 217-219 is experiencing this and not ABC(211), Fox(250) and CBS(255).



I think partly due to the frequency they broadcast at is being affected most by electrical interference during increased atmospheric ducting.


Atmospheric ducting allows RF signals to be carried farther (which can also carry electrical interference that can also affect, hams, cellphones, cordless phones, CB's, ect...) by keeping the signal closer to the earth farther before reaching to far in the upper atmosphere to high for our antennas to pick up but also overload closer receivers.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks NBC17ENG...
> 
> 
> One question... any chance of a rebroadcast of some of the affected shows once the issues get resolved?



You may have missed it lastnight but TNT is rebroadcasting Las Vegas on Tuesday nights at 10pm and in HD DD5.1 on TNTHD and CBS's previous seasons Cold Case at 11pm. Lastnight they showed the season premiere. Their also showing last seasons Alias weekdays in HD 5.1 at 6pm.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think partly due to the frequency they broadcast at is being affected most by electrical interference during increased atmospheric ducting.




OK, I have a very basic question. How does TWC get it's signal from NBC17 to send out to cable subscribers? Do they pick it up over the air, or does NBC17 feed the signal to them over fiber optic cable or the like?


----------



## jim007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect TWC is suffering some atmospheric interference at the Durham headend.
> 
> 
> It is indeed definitely NOT happening over the air, and it is NOT happening at the Fayetteville headend which TWC receives local signals there too.



NBC17ENG, Thanks for the honest status reports... just to give you another data point, I asked a TWC tech working on the line on my street last week what head end my house came from.... I'm coming from the Raleigh headend... I did not see any comments about problems from there... I would be interested in hearing the response to the NBC-17 --> TWC feeds recently asked in this forum.


Thanks again.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I have a very basic question. How does TWC get it's signal from NBC17 to send out to cable subscribers? Do they pick it up over the air, or does NBC17 feed the signal to them over fiber optic cable or the like?



To be honest I'm not absolutely sure but from what I gathered from one NBC17ENG's previous posts TWC is receiving NBC17 OTA.



> Quote:
> It is indeed definitely NOT happening over the air, and it is NOT happening at the Fayetteville headend which TWC receives local signals there too. If it follows last year's pattern, it will affect them soon. *The average home antenna is about 30 feet above ground. TWC has there's mounted quite a bit higher, which means it can "see" more interference from over the horizon*.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The lateset update on the issue lookes extremely encouraging.


Durham has a low power TV station on channel 56 with a minus offset, which puts it closer to my channel 55, and in Time-Warner's neighborhood. I do not know how they got moved from channel 24 to 56-, but that's regulated by the FCC.


There is also a low power channel 55 in Danville Va. Tropospheric ducting could be bringing them in as the interference, and the least likely another channel 55 is located in Hampton Roads Va.


If either of these are the source, I think we can knock this out relatively easily.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lateset update on the issue lookes extremely encouraging.
> 
> 
> Durham has a low power TV station on channel 56 with a minus offset, which puts it closer to my channel 55, and in Time-Warner's neighborhood. I do not know how they got moved from channel 24 to 56-, but that's regulated by the FCC.
> 
> 
> There is also a low power channel 55 in Danville Va. Tropospheric ducting could be bringing them in as the interference, and the least likely another channel 55 is located in Hampton Roads Va.
> 
> 
> If either of these are the source, I think we can knock this out relatively easily.



Those descriptions make since. You on the ball today.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Yes TWC uses an antenna to pick us up, and therefore prone to any interference like anyone else. We are working to get a fiber feed to them.


They have some unique receivers at TWC. Instead of tuning in one digital stream like a home STB does, it picks up all DTV streams on the carrier and passes them out the back. If I ran 5 SD channels, it would pass all five signals out the back, and in my case, it passes all 3 streams out.


That's why when it breaks, all three NBC 17 streams break at the same time.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes TWC uses an antenna to pick us up, and therefore prone to any interference like anyone else. We are working to get a fiber feed to them.
> 
> 
> That's why when it breaks, all three NBC 17 streams break at the same time.




Thanks. That makes more sense to me. I assumed (incorrectly) that TWC received it's feed via fiber.


----------



## tommy122




NBC17ENG said:


> ......I have the TWC engineer's numbers stored in my cell phone. We do talk to each other......................
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email to TWC concerning this issue. Below is their response back to me today:
> 
> 
> "Response: Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> We are aware of the issue with channels 217, 218, and 219. Unfortunately this is a issue that stems from NBC. They have been in contact with our head end technicians and are still working to resolve this issue. If you have any other questions please reply to this email or call 1-866-489-2669 for assistance.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Time Warner Cable"
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is being addressed by both parties, so hopefully it will be resolved soon.


----------



## zim2dive

I'll simply add my $0.02 and agree that I very much appreciate NBC17ENG being here as a resource/contact.

Its nice to know feedback might actually to someone that can use it (vs. lost in the 1st level call center droid)


Mike


----------



## zim2dive

Not sure which forum is most appropriate for this question....


I currently have TWC digital and 8300HD DVR... if I were to "drop" the digital package (frankly channels 100-199 are useless to me, and 281 might as well be renamed Law and Order HD)... would I still get the OTA "local" digital channels over cable? (and could I record them on the DVR) (and/or can the DVR receive OTA signals?)


replies or PMs are fine.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure which forum is most appropriate for this question....
> 
> 
> I currently have TWC digital and 8300HD DVR... if I were to "drop" the digital package (frankly channels 100-199 are useless to me, and 281 might as well be renamed Law and Order HD)... would I still get the OTA "local" digital channels over cable? (and could I record them on the DVR) (and/or can the DVR receive OTA signals?)
> 
> 
> replies or PMs are fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



All of the local "digital" channels are in the digital tier and I think you have to subscribe to that in order to get a DVR.


----------



## fidozoom

Hi Folks,

We recently decided to get HDTV OTA in our new house in Cary (right behind Davis drive schools). I have tried a set of indoor antennas from CC with a LG-LST3510a but I cannot seem to get all HD channels.


In general, how many HD channels should I expect in this area? Would I get more if I did QAM over TWC's basic service?


Is there any way I can get away without installing an outdoor antenna?

If not, can I put it on the ground next to the house (so that I can wire it into the inlet we have for TWC's cable today)?

Finally, if I do have to put it outdoor on the roof can I run the cable on the side of the house to this inlet or is that a hazard?


Thanks all for sharing your very helpful views and experiences!

Balan


----------



## gilber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fidozoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> We recently decided to get HDTV OTA in our new house in Cary (right behind Davis drive schools). I have tried a set of indoor antennas from CC with a LG-LST3510a but I cannot seem to get all HD channels.
> 
> 
> In general, how many HD channels should I expect in this area? Would I get more if I did QAM over TWC's basic service?
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can get away without installing an outdoor antenna?
> 
> If not, can I put it on the ground next to the house (so that I can wire it into the inlet we have for TWC's cable today)?
> 
> Finally, if I do have to put it outdoor on the roof can I run the cable on the side of the house to this inlet or is that a hazard?
> 
> 
> Thanks all for sharing your very helpful views and experiences!
> 
> Balan




Hi, fidozoom. We must be neighbors, because I can see Davis Drive school directly from my yard.


If you drive past a house with two gray square-looking antennas on the roof, that's my house. I have two Winegard Square Shooter antennas installed, one looking east and one looking west. I'm using the Square Shooter model with preamplifier, but since I combine them I have another signal amplifier after the combiner to prevent any signal loss.


With this setup, I'm picking up digital channels 4, 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 40 and 50 in Raleigh-Durham, and channels 2 and 48 from the Triad (I was particularly interested in picking up UPN-48 from there, since our friendly UPN affiliate WRDC doesn't transmit HD). I might be picking more channels, but those are the ones I'm mainly interested in.


I'm getting a pretty reliable signal in most of them now, although I did have to experiment putting the antennas in different parts of the house before finding the right spot for them. My current problems are with channel 28, which has such a weak signal that even my hyper-amplified antennas sometimes don't pick it up, but since I'm getting 48 from Greensboro I really don't care. The opposite problem I'm having with WUNC: their signal is so strong that both antennas pick it up (even the one looking in the opposite direction), so sometimes I get drop outs I believe caused by multipath.


If you go the TWC route, you must know that they don't have the WB and UPN in their HD tier. You might not be interested in those channels (not everyone is), so you might not care. In my case, I do watch a few shows in those networks, so that's one of the reasons I went the OTA route.


My experience with putting the antennas at ground level (believe me, I tried) was not a good one. I couldn't find a spot where I could pick all the channels at the same time, and it was difficult to secure the antenna so it wouldn't move. OTOH, I also found out that signal quality is not necessarily proportional to the height of your antenna spot. You definitely have to test several places to see where you get the signals you're interested in.


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If either of these are the source, I think we can knock this out relatively easily.



How ya gonna do that....bazooka?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After reading this thread, I turned on my TV to check on my recordings of My Name is Earl and The Office. Both recorded the full times, but I won't know if they're ok until after work. However, NBC 17 HD feeds on TWC here in Morrisville/Cary seem to be down again (6:30A).



For what it's worth, I watched both shows last night and there were only very minor glitches here and there, but both shows recorded in their entirety and looked and sounded fine for the most part.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if I were to "drop" the digital package ... would I still get the OTA "local" digital channels over cable?



As the previous poster pointed out, TWC may require the digital package to be able to rent the 8300 from them.


However, TWC currently sends the local digitals in the clear so any QAM capable DVR would work to record them. If you are computer savvy and have some time, you could build a MythTv or SageTV based PC for less than $1000, and still be able to record HD. And you'd be more in control, and able to archive your shows to DVD, able to expand your storage as much as you want, etc. You may even be able to buy an SA8300 (there are some on ebay), but I have no idea if you'd still get listings. Sage/Myth get their listings over the internet, not through cable like the SA8300 does. Heck, I have no idea if a purchased 8300 would work at all. But I know my MythTv box does










If you don't care about anything between 24-77, you could drop down to basic cable, and recoup the cost of the PC in a year or so. This is what I've done, and I installed an antenna in the attic to get WB22 (my wife likes Reba..), so even if TWC decides to scramble the locals, I can switch both tuner cards to OTA and all I'll loose is DiscoveryHD and TNT (I like your "law and order HD" comment!) .


Drew


----------



## plenzmd1

New here guys, did a search and did not find anything on this thread, so hope this is not a annoying and repetitive question.


I have a friend that lives in Wake Forest, in the Heritage Golf Club community. He is having a devil of a time getting HDTV OTA, and D* installers have been next to useless.Anyway, according to antenna web, he is only about 20 miles from the towers, and has no tress or blockages in the path.


However, he has been using the piece of crap antenna D*. I am visiting him this weekend and wanted to see if anyone here lives in Wake and what sort of antenna do they use. I use a Silver Sensor here in Richmond, and I am tempted to just buy one of those and bring it to him. Anybody having good luck with that In Wake.



Anyway, thx in adsvance for any suggestions


----------



## bobjdan

For those of you have been around awhile, probelms with 217 are hardly new. I've had my Plasma TWC for over 2 years and 217 has always been the worst by far.


Even when it works, NBC's HD content of some sports, especially golf, is non-existent. Both the US Open and the Presidnent's cup were in SD while CBS's coverage of the Masters and the Solheim cup were in HD and awesome. Hopefully NBC will drop its coverage of golf and a real HD commited network picks it up. I guess that leaves out the golf channel though.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you have been around awhile, probelms with 217 are hardly new. I've had my Plasma TWC for over 2 years and 217 has always been the worst by far.
> 
> 
> Even when it works, NBC's HD content of some sports, especially golf, is non-existent. Both the US Open and the Presidnent's cup were in SD while CBS's coverage of the Masters and the Solheim cup were in HD and awesome. Hopefully NBC will drop its coverage of golf and a real HD commited network picks it up. I guess that leaves out the golf channel though.




NBC has seemed reluctant to go to HD especially as compared to CBS. The complaint here has been reception on the few NBC shows that are HD.


----------



## cbordman

My sony tv's internal digital tuner is no longer able to pick up the local network digital channels over a Time Warner cable feed. The TV is less than a year old, and it used to work. Can the tuners go bad? Any way to troubleshoot and verify if the tuner is still functional?


----------



## WildBill

cbordman

I would guess you mean QAM reception huh? I havn't checked mine in about 4 days, but it was working Monday night.

When did you first notice this?

I am sure you have tried to re-scan too and that didn't help?


I will check my LG unit tonight and report back after 8pm sometime. If my LG still gets reception and you have a good cable signale and you have tried to re-scan then yup, it could be your internal tuner.


What kind of Sony TV?


----------



## VisionOn

As I suspected from the DVR showing an end time of 8.56pm for HD Surface on NBC Monday, the show was corrupted again.


Roughly 40 minutes in the TWC HD feed reverted to SD after a commercial and then 10 minutes later the entire signal was completely garbled again for 4 minutes.


That's it I'm done, until this problem is confirmed fixed. Thankfully Surface isn't looking too good anyway so I'm not missing much on NBC.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I suspected from the DVR showing an end time of 8.56pm for HD Surface on NBC Monday, the show was corrupted again.
> 
> 
> Roughly 40 minutes in the TWC HD feed reverted to SD after a commercial and then 10 minutes later the entire signal was completely garbled again for 4 minutes.
> 
> 
> That's it I'm done, until this problem is confirmed fixed. Thankfully Surface isn't looking too good anyway so I'm not missing much on NBC.



I'm a fan of Surface too and have had the same problem. Hopefully it will be fixed soon. In the mean time you can always record it off the analog channel. I know that's not the reason you got a HD DVR, but it's a work-a-round for the time being.


----------



## cbordman

It's the sony 50" LCD projection, grand wega iv. I noticed it about the time that Time Warner switched all of the analog channels below 100 to digital. I did a rescan at that time, and it has never worked since. I have done several rescans. We also recently moved to holly springs, and still nothing with the digital tuner.


----------



## WildBill

cbordman,

Sorry dude - my LG unit works just like normal for non-encrypted digital reception over TWC without a TWC-issued STB.


I can only guess it is some issue with the tuner or some abscure menu variant of how you might need to rescan. That's a guess though.


Keep bumping your issue to the top every few days, someone with another Grand wega IV might prove more useful.



I


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The investigation of 217-219 is still ongoing, but we have not received any reports of issues since about last Wednesday. I did get one viewer reporting it happened on WTVD 211 Wednesday night, but it's unclear if this was an isolated incident, or related to our predicament. TWC is monitoring it 6 ways, and we have hired an outside consultant to investigate it. I scanned the surrounding forums, and tropo-ducting is still the number one suspect. Charlotte OTA thread had an incident reported, but the eastern NC and southeast Virginia threads were reporting extremely high tropo activity. The forecast maps also concur that the ducting activity here in central NC is at minimum right now, and some moderate activity starts again on Sunday. Greenville-NewBern-Washington reports the SE Virginia stations came in there, then went away, and the southern sations took over.

That makes it hard to pinpoint the exact source, or direction.

For Tommy122, I did list on page 91 here NBC NY had an issue and switched Surface to SD. (Sorry I was a little fuzzy on the exact show) The later break-up and recording stop must have been this latest issue. I urge you all to keep an eye on it (217) instead of abandoning it for recording purposes, because I can't monitor it 27/7. Your information has been awesome, and the more comments posted helps everyone.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The investigation of 217-219 is still ongoing, but we have not received any reports of issues since about last Wednesday. I did get one viewer reporting it happened on WTVD 211 Wednesday night, but it's unclear if this was an isolated incident, or related to our predicament. TWC is monitoring it 6 ways, and we have hired an outside consultant to investigate it. I scanned the surrounding forums, and tropo-ducting is still the number one suspect. Charlotte OTA thread had an incident reported, but the eastern NC and southeast Virginia threads were reporting extremely high tropo activity. The forecast maps also concur that the ducting activity here in central NC is at minimum right now, and some moderate activity starts again on Sunday. Greenville-NewBern-Washington reports the SE Virginia stations came in there, then went away, and the southern sations took over.
> 
> That makes it hard to pinpoint the exact source, or direction.
> 
> For Tommy122, I did list on page 91 here NBC NY had an issue and switched Surface to SD. (Sorry I was a little fuzzy on the exact show) The later break-up and recording stop must have been this latest issue. I urge you all to keep an eye on it (217) instead of abandoning it for recording purposes, because I can't monitor it 27/7. Your information has been awesome, and the more comments posted helps everyone.




Well said! Thanks again for keeping us informed. As a non-techie consumer of TWC, I think that if a person has trouble with their cable reception, it's logical to call the cable company. Which I did on several occasions. Each time I was told that they were not experiencing any problems. On about my 5th call, they fessed up that there was a problem but were quick to blame it on NBC17 which left me to believe that they were expecting NBC17 to fix it. I'm reasonably sure that engineers at TWC were aware of the problem. I don't know if there is some disconnect at TWC between the technical staff and the customer support staff, but if I had been told in the beginning that there was a problem and they were working on it, it would have eliminated my calling back as well as a technician's visit to my house. I'm sure this problem will be resolved soon and we can all move on the the next one.


----------



## Rewound

Hrmpf. I'm in Morrisville and as far as NBC-HD, I've received TWC via QAM for the past month and have never been able receive NBC-HD or the other two subchannels.


I just received an SA 8000 DVR yesterday and indeed no luck with 217-219 using that tuner either.


I'll also add that the SA 8000 is a piece of junk. I get many audio dropouts and mpeg drop outs. Channels that I can receive perfectly in the clear are horrible with the STB. Even some digital channels -- especially SciFi 49 -- are unwatchable. I knew it was a bad sign when the installer had to boot the STB three or four times to get it working. I keep the second tuner on channel 0 so it doesn't have to do as much work, but it's not very usable.


I should have an 8300 soon, however and am hoping for better results. The installer said he had an 8300 for me in the van, but couldn't find it when he got here??


EDIT: 8300 arriving Friday. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Just making sure we're all on the same page and up to date Tommy, since I haven't posted for a couple of days. Didn't want anyone to think I forgot about it, and to say I appreciate your input. I can't watch it all the time, and we're here to help each other.


One thing I thought of after reading Rewound's post, that may not be worth mentioning, is the importance of good cable connections. As I posted last week, a loose cable on my box at work knocked out my channels, and passed others. Some splitters and cables are known to have issues at hese bitrates or are not bi-directional, and I bet "some" builders buy the cheapest stuff they can find. Not all, but "some" may not have thought of this when selecting the cable & splitters that are run inside the walls before you bought the house.


While waiting for the Cable Techs to arrive, it may be good to do a little investigating on your own and locate those splitters in the walls that you may not have thought of. Even grounding units outside your house can degrade and cause problems from exposure to the elements, and lightning.


----------



## xienze

I'm on TWC in Raleigh and I'm trying to watch Amadeus on HDNet Movies and the channel is "blacked out". That is, on my 8300HD, the entire screen is gray, there's no audio, but the box shows "HDTV" and "1080i". All my other HD channels, including HDNet, are available. Is anyone else seeing this? What gives?


----------



## Hiatt66

Just looked at mine in Goldsboro, NC and it's showing.


----------



## CCsoftball7

NBC17ENG - thanks for the feedback. I haven't seemed to have any problems for the past couple of days. Hopefully the problem is solved.


----------



## xienze

Yep, just noticed in the last twenty minutes or so it started showing again.


----------



## mikedaul

ARGGH!!!


What's up with the OTA signal of NBC-17? I'm just seeing green lines, but I can hear the 5.1 audio fine. NBC was working fine earlier this evening...


I just want to watch HDTV saturday night live (please!)


----------



## MacFly

I've had the same green lines on TWC ever since Law & Order SVU. I'm going to quit recording on their HD channel. It's just too unreliable and I've missed too many of the new shows I wanted to see.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I have some of the most unbelivable bad luck and timing. The Sat receiver dumped out and it's back on now.


----------



## fidozoom

Based on recommendations here, I got a Terk outdoor antenna (T32) which is supposed to work in the Yellow, Lt. Green and Green ranges. I got good results but I am stumped by why I cannot get NBC (WNCN) which is supposed to be only 20 miles away according to antennaweb. I cannot get WB22 which is supposed to be 20 miles away as well but I guess that's because it requires a RED area antenna.


But for NBC. it says yellow which seems to be lowest on the scale and almost all antennas seem to cover that. I can receive many other channels in the same direction (like FOX/WRAZ, CBS/WRAL, ABC/WTVD) which all seem to be same distance away (all data from antennaweb). Incidentally, I don't get UPN (WRDC) either which is in the same direction.


Can someone please advise? I plan to get a antenna (Terk TV36) which is supposed to cover the red area as well and then hope for WB but I would like to get NBC as well.


Thanks!


p.s. THe address I used on antennaweb is 1000 upchurch farms lane, cary, nc 27519


----------



## tommy122

I have a question somewhat unrelated to what I have been posting about lately. From reading posts in this thread, it seems that some people have cable and/or satellite and an OTA antenna. I have had cable ever since Time Warner came to town, and since TW also carries the local channels, I saw no need for an OTA antenna. I understand if someone doesn't what to pay cable rates or can't get cable and is happy with what you can get OTA, but why have both?


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xienze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on TWC in Raleigh and I'm trying to watch Amadeus on HDNet Movies and the channel is "blacked out". That is, on my 8300HD, the entire screen is gray, there's no audio, but the box shows "HDTV" and "1080i". All my other HD channels, including HDNet, are available. Is anyone else seeing this? What gives?




I tried to watch it last night and got the same thing you did. A black screen. At one time I briefly heard some audio right before 8M announcing it was going to be on. I don't have a DVR box so it had nothing to do with your box. Apparantly the channel was broke.


----------



## cbordman

Nascar race is unwatchable on 217.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nascar race is unwatchable on 217.



My picture is OK, except for the fact that the guide says HDTV and it's in 4:3 aspect ratio SD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nascar race is unwatchable on 217.




Yup.... same here... And the Tropo Ducting projection for today doesnt look that bad either. Index is 2. Even less for tomorrow.

http://home.cogeco.ca/~vem3ont22/tr_...chive/1eam.jpg 


Whatever the cause is... Im ready for it to go away.










Any more insight been gathered NBC17ENG?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My picture is OK, except for the fact that the guide says HDTV and it's in 4:3 aspect ratio SD.




Since my post, it has reverted to 16:9 HD and DD........go figure


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I'm here at the station digging into it. I had us switched to SD until I could get here and see first hand what was going on. I punched the HD back when I was satisfied it was stable.


As I mentioned last week, the DXing forecast was nill until today, and those maps show "mild to moderate activity". I have not been able to find exactly what those maps looked like the last couple of weeks, but It's still the best theory I have to go on.


Todays NASCAR event was *not* on Time-Warner's end, but reception on my satellite system incoming, and I caught it OTA as I ran out the door. Take a wild guess what position in the sky the sun is at race time in relation to the satellite at 103 degrees azimuth and approx 42 degrees elevation. It was clean by the time I got here, but I switched to the back-up dish anyway.


We're making measurements tomorrow around the area to pinpoint the problem. Remember, colors on a map and DXing is a fluid thing and not a solid "here not here" boundary, and we have no idea what level of interference will cause this to happen, nor can we "create" the interference "at will" to prove it.


This is still all my personal theory, but I don't see many other possible sources, and we've not excluded that there are more than one problem, so we have to get more data before we can "fix" the problem.


----------



## redsox99

TWC customer here and a long time HD user. Last week I got the Scientific Atlanta 8000HD DVR.


All weekend, every channel keeps dropping out. I never had problems before (except NBC 217) but now am getting it on HBO HD, the entire Patriots game today on CBS HD and now it cotinues on ESPN.


Are there issues with this DVR? If anyone has experienced probems with it, please advise


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsox99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC customer here and a long time HD user. Last week I got the Scientific Atlanta 8000HD DVR.
> 
> 
> All weekend, every channel keeps dropping out. I never had problems before (except NBC 217) but now am getting it on HBO HD, the entire Patriots game today on CBS HD and now it cotinues on ESPN.
> 
> 
> Are there issues with this DVR? If anyone has experienced probems with it, please advise
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Its a piece of junk. The 8300HD is MUCH better. My old 8000HD experienced a lot of dropouts and reboots and 'just OK' picture quality. I love my 8300HD.


----------



## redsox99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a piece of junk. The 8300HD is MUCH better. My old 8000HD experienced a lot of dropouts and reboots and 'just OK' picture quality. I love my 8300HD.




thanks...i will call TWC and hope that it I can get a new one


----------



## tommy122

OK...... this is the strangest yet. Right now channel 217 is frozen on the last frame of Law & Order but the sound is from Crossing Jordan. This very well could be a 8300 thing. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## easternncnewswat

No, I saw this also ota here in Greenville, NC; this looks to be an equipment failure. Probably needs a reboot.


Bad day for HD viewers; WNCT, CBS, here in Greenville off and on with HD all day today with no PSIP data. Failed to cut to news at 11. A big ole equipment mess down here too tonight.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The investigation of 217-219 is still ongoing, but we have not received any reports of issues since about last Wednesday. .



Here in Cary, I had problems watching Inconceivable on Fri night, and SVU on Sat. via the integrated QAM tuner in my LG based TV. In both cases, the shows were pixelated and the signal meter on my TV swung between no signal, and "good" (gotta love these unitless meters..).


I haven't had trouble getting NBC before the recent disturbance, and I have not changed anything in my setup, so I would assume it is related to the recently reported problems.


Drew


----------



## doughale

I noticed the freezing of channel 17.0001 only. Had the correct sound track by the video was frozen in Law and Order--early in the show for that matter. 17.002 (standard) def was working properly...so I watched it there.


----------



## doughale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fidozoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on recommendations here, I got a Terk outdoor antenna (T32) which is supposed to work in the Yellow, Lt. Green and Green ranges. I got good results but I am stumped by why I cannot get NBC (WNCN) which is supposed to be only 20 miles away according to antennaweb. I cannot get WB22 which is supposed to be 20 miles away as well but I guess that's because it requires a RED area antenna.
> 
> 
> But for NBC. it says yellow which seems to be lowest on the scale and almost all antennas seem to cover that. I can receive many other channels in the same direction (like FOX/WRAZ, CBS/WRAL, ABC/WTVD) which all seem to be same distance away (all data from antennaweb). Incidentally, I don't get UPN (WRDC) either which is in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Can someone please advise? I plan to get a antenna (Terk TV36) which is supposed to cover the red area as well and then hope for WB but I would like to get NBC as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> p.s. THe address I used on antennaweb is 1000 upchurch farms lane, cary, nc 27519



I just mounted a channelmaster 3020 antenna, a replacement for an old Radio Shack damaged by a past hurricane. It increased my reception strength for some OTA channels. However, event though it is highly directional, it fails to pull in 22.1 reliably. Low signal strength must be the problem (about 1/2 the relative strength as other stations on what I think must be the same antenna or antenna farm out Clayton way) I just have to assume it is relatively low power from that station. The four main stations 5.1 (5.2), 11.1(11.2,11.3), 17.1(17.2, 17.3) and 50.1(50.1, 50.2, 50.3) all pull in quite well as do the subchannels. I have to rotate the antenna to get 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5, but when rotated they come in crystal clear.


Did discover that having very few or no splitters had a dramatic effect on signal strength delivered to the antenna input. Lesson learned....minimize the number of splitters used and the number of interviening devices used in getting the antenna signal to the TV, or OTA box is an important consideration along with length of the antenna cable.


PS. Am located in Raleigh off of Wade Avenue and the Beltline, down in a valley.


----------



## Daryl L

I also saw NBC17's video frozen for well over an hour on both OTA 17.1 and TWC 217 lastnight.


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsox99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks...i will call TWC and hope that it I can get a new one



Hopefully, TWC comes right through but I would not take no as an answer. They will probably insist on doing the install themselves rather than letting you swap the box out at their office. If that is the case, it is still worth the hassle to get the 8300. Good luck!


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also saw NBC17's video frozen for well over an hour on both OTA 17.1 and TWC 217 lastnight.



Glad to see that it wasn't just me. I tuned in to TWC 217 to watch Crossing Jordan at 10:00 and that is the way I found it. (video frozen on Law & Order but DD sound from Crossing Jordan) 218 was OK, so I watched the show there. This morning 217 was back to normal, so whatever was wrong seems to have been fixed.


----------



## ohoover

Is anyone as mad as I am that we don't have ESPN2HD or ESPNU? DirectTV does have both now.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikedaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARGGH!!!
> 
> 
> What's up with the OTA signal of NBC-17? I'm just seeing green lines, but I can hear the 5.1 audio fine. NBC was working fine earlier this evening...
> 
> 
> I just want to watch HDTV saturday night live (please!)



Yep same here. On TWC no Sat Live. Made more annoying when Steve Carell started his monologue talking about how it was now in HD for the first time.


Luckily I wasn't recording it so I just went back to the old channel. Not fun though.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohoover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone as mad as I am that we don't have ESPN2HD or ESPNU? DirectTV does have both now.




I'd love 'em. Wouldn't mind having Universal HD back too..


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The investigations are still in progress, and we gathered some great information today. Time-Warner has responded appropiately and, identified, corrected, and continues to monitor the 217-219 signals. The TWC guys have been awesome!


On the NBC 17 end, I found a connection (not connector, but about the same) causing the sat receiver signal level to be marginal, as well as a hard drive failure in the site controller for the dish. The Dell dude will drop a new computer off tomorrow to control the dish. This type of widespread damage is consistent with a lightning strike, but we have not had any storms lately. Could be static electricity, but it doesn't seem to be dry enough for that yet.


WTVD Engineers have identified a spurious signal near our channel 55, and WUNC Public TV is investigating from their side of town. Thanks Curtis and Wayne! I expect to get the final data tomorrow.


On the sat dish issue, here is the predicted sun outage times for this week on my HD dish. These happen every spring and fall, usually March and October as the sun travels an angle very near the center of the dish. My dish should not have been affected until tomorrow, (Tuesday), but with the reduced signal strength it makes sense it was affected yesterday (Sunday)


Oct 04 13:52 13:54 03.1

Oct 05 13:49 13:56 06.3

Oct 06 13:48 13:57 12.8

Oct 07 13:48 13:57 15.9

Oct 08 13:48 13:56 09.5

Oct 09 13:49 13:54 04.6


It's hard to not get too technical, but I hope I am getting you enough information to understand all the complex issues hitting all at once. If you want more or less, please say so.


----------



## Daryl L

DANG!!! You been a busy dude NBC17ENG. Much, Much appreciated.










A tip for TWC customers watching Las Vegas. Lastweeks episode airs tomorrow night @ 10pm on TNTHD and tonights episode airs next Tuesday just incase there's problems tonight.


----------



## cbordman

anyone having sound issues with monday night football? I can hear the crowd, but none of the commentary.


,,

i can hear them now.


----------



## Rewound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a piece of junk. The 8300HD is MUCH better. My old 8000HD experienced a lot of dropouts and reboots and 'just OK' picture quality. I love my 8300HD.



Heh. Well, I think I know where your old box is. =)


I've been a heavy TiVo and DirecTV user for about three years now.


I don't expect the 8300HD to be like my TiVo, but I do expect it to work without rebooting three times a day. I'm hopeful I'll be happy with the new box.


----------



## geemack430

Can't seem to record Vegas this evening. Anyone else lose the signal on channel 217?


----------



## tommy122

Well, 217 went belly up at 8:54. Just in time for me to miss the last couple of minutes of Surface. It's 9:12 right now and it's still DOA.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone having sound issues with monday night football? I can hear the crowd, but none of the commentary.
> 
> 
> ,,
> 
> i can hear them now.



Even when you can hear the voices on 11-1 OTA isn't the volume level low? I've had this problem for 2+ years now with Monday Night Football. Is it just my setup? (Samsung DTV HD receiver, ChannelMaster 4221 antenna, JVC DD Receiver, Sony 50XBR800)


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I am so sorry folks, I was 96% sure we'd get through tonight without a problem. We've certainly been ingesting a lot of data. Could anyone confirm if tonight's Surface had a problem OTA? I suspect it was my dish issue, but it would help us greatly if anyone can confirm if it did do it OTA as well as the Fayetteville area.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone having sound issues with monday night football? I can hear the crowd, but none of the commentary.
> 
> 
> ,,
> 
> i can hear them now.



The silence was great, while it lasted


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even when you can hear the voices on 11-1 OTA isn't the volume level low? I've had this problem for 2+ years now with Monday Night Football. Is it just my setup? (Samsung DTV HD receiver, ChannelMaster 4221 antenna, JVC DD Receiver, Sony 50XBR800)




I was watching on Time Warner channel 211. I've never noticed the voices being too low.


----------



## Daryl L

Well I'm down here 40 miles south of Fayetteville getting TWC from Fayetteville. I didn't watch the NBC shows lastnight but I did record them on my SA8300HD DVR off TWC ch.217 and I haven't watched them yet but I just fastfowarded through Surface and Las Vegas and saw no video problem at all. I watched the first 15 minutes of Medium without any problem and DVR'd the rest.


DVR'd Prison Break on TWC ch.250 at same time.










As for OTA 17.1 the weather/atmosphere/tropo prevented me from getting a good/steady lock on Raleigh area locals (except WRAL which I watched OTA). WRAL and WRAZ come in a little more consistant than WTVD and WNCN does for me. I'm ~77 miles from their towers but most evenings I get them pretty good.


----------



## windmiller

I am trying to choose a good antenna so I can set my dad up with OTA HDTV. I've checked out Antennaweb.org and it looks like we need a Medium Directional w/ preamp but I wanted to see what other Chapel Hill/Carrboro users have had success with.



Thanks!


----------



## piii

I'm using a Terk indoor antenna in Durham and couldn't get WB22 even when the displayed signal strength is over 80%. However, I did get NBC(WNCN) as well as FOX/WRAZ, CBS/WRAL, ABC/WTVD). I guess it probably has something to do with the compatibility between the DTV signal and the tuner/antenna.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fidozoom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on recommendations here, I got a Terk outdoor antenna (T32) which is supposed to work in the Yellow, Lt. Green and Green ranges. I got good results but I am stumped by why I cannot get NBC (WNCN) which is supposed to be only 20 miles away according to antennaweb. I cannot get WB22 which is supposed to be 20 miles away as well but I guess that's because it requires a RED area antenna.
> 
> 
> But for NBC. it says yellow which seems to be lowest on the scale and almost all antennas seem to cover that. I can receive many other channels in the same direction (like FOX/WRAZ, CBS/WRAL, ABC/WTVD) which all seem to be same distance away (all data from antennaweb). Incidentally, I don't get UPN (WRDC) either which is in the same direction.
> 
> 
> Can someone please advise? I plan to get a antenna (Terk TV36) which is supposed to cover the red area as well and then hope for WB but I would like to get NBC as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> p.s. THe address I used on antennaweb is 1000 upchurch farms lane, cary, nc 27519


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm down here 40 miles south of Fayetteville getting TWC from Fayetteville. I didn't watch the NBC shows lastnight but I did record them on my SA8300HD DVR off TWC ch.217 and I haven't watched them yet but I just fastfowarded through Surface and Las Vegas and saw no video problem at all. I watched the first 15 minutes of Medium without any problem and DVR'd the rest.



I just watched my recording of Surface and Las Vegas and the rest of Medium and did not experience any Video or Audio problems at all off Fayetteville's TWC hub.


----------



## Chuckboy

Hi,


I've lurked here for 8 months or so, not really having anything to contribute or any burning questions to ask. I have definitely learned a lot from following the discussions, though.


I live in Durham near Southpoint, and have TWC (I already had cable before buying my HD set, and didn't really want to mess with an antenna.) I have finally decided to give in and order a DVR from TWC, and I wanted to ask for some advice and answers:


1) The 8300HD is the box I want, yes?


Any advice on how to make sure that's what I get? If they bring the older model should I just refuse it?


Is there any point in asking for a specific model when I place my order? My experience has been that TWC Durham customer service people are pretty clueless about hardware issues, while the service techs are fairly savvy.


2) Does the 8300HD have an HDMI output? I sure would like to make use of the HDMI input on my Sony.


3) Oh yeah, my wife wonders what kind of recording capacity the 8300 has?


I appreciate any advice


----------



## carpediem91

I'm a TWC user in the RTP area across from Southpoint and I can confirm that we lost Surface on 217 at 8:53 on Monday 10/3. We actually got the first 53 mins of the show (for a first!), but the picture quality was pretty low quality. There was all sorts of pixelation. Hope this helps, and thanks for working on the problem. I'd sure like to be able to count on my PVR being able to record an NBC show for me here in the future and actually being able to watch it! Thanks again.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuckboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1) The 8300HD is the box I want, yes?
> 
> 
> Any advice on how to make sure that's what I get? If they bring the older model should I just refuse it?
> 
> 
> Is there any point in asking for a specific model when I place my order? My experience has been that TWC Durham customer service people are pretty clueless about hardware issues, while the service techs are fairly savvy.
> 
> 
> 2) Does the 8300HD have an HDMI output? I sure would like to make use of the HDMI input on my Sony.
> 
> 
> 3) Oh yeah, my wife wonders what kind of recording capacity the 8300 has?
> 
> 
> I appreciate any advice



1) Yes, Absolutely

2) Yes

3) Tell them not to bother to come unless they are bringing an 8300. They will call before they come and you can reinforce it.


----------



## R. Everhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> cbordman,
> 
> Sorry dude - my LG unit works just like normal for non-encrypted digital reception over TWC without a TWC-issued STB.
> 
> 
> I can only guess it is some issue with the tuner or some abscure menu variant of how you might need to rescan. That's a guess though.
> 
> 
> Keep bumping your issue to the top every few days, someone with another Grand wega IV might prove more useful.
> 
> 
> 
> I



Hi WildBill,


Can you confirm that non-encrypted QAM has worked in the past few days for you? I'm also in Apex, and having zero luck getting them on a new Toshiba LCD display with the built in QAM tuner. The TV claims all the channels are encrypted, even the locals.


Thanks-

Randal


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuckboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1) The 8300HD is the box I want, yes?
> 
> 
> Any advice on how to make sure that's what I get? If they bring the older model should I just refuse it?
> 
> 
> Is there any point in asking for a specific model when I place my order? My experience has been that TWC Durham customer service people are pretty clueless about hardware issues, while the service techs are fairly savvy.
> 
> 
> 2) Does the 8300HD have an HDMI output? I sure would like to make use of the HDMI input on my Sony.
> 
> 
> 3) Oh yeah, my wife wonders what kind of recording capacity the 8300 has?
> 
> 
> I appreciate any advice




Yes the 8300HD is what you want and you should refuse an older model. Right now, TWC wants to sell you the DVR service ($6.95 extra for them per month). From what I have read, TWC will give you a lot of grief if you try to swap out an older model later on, so you better get it now.


The technician who brought out my 8300 said that he didn't think that the HDMI port was active, but again, from what I have read here, it is. My previous box (Pace) had a DVI port, so I went out and bought a rather pricy DVI cable. I had the S-video, component and DVI ports connected and I could switch back and forth from the various inputs. As far as I could tell, the DVI picture quality was no better (maybe not even as good) than component. Don't know about HDMI, but I suspect the same is true. I'd save my money and go with component video and optical audio.


I think that you can have about 20 HD recording before you start running out of disk space. Could be wrong about that, I haven't maxed it out yet.


----------



## demisod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to choose a good antenna so I can set my dad up with OTA HDTV. I've checked out Antennaweb.org and it looks like we need a Medium Directional w/ preamp but I wanted to see what other Chapel Hill/Carrboro users have had success with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I live about three miles outside of Carrboro heading towards Pittsboro. Antennaweb puts the mileage from the broadcast towers for my zip in the high 30s for the Raleigh stations. I have an old ChannelMaster U/V/F roof-mounted antenna on my house, that is aimed in the general direction, but could probably be tweaked. It has no pre-amp. Unfortunately, I don't know what current Channel Master product it would correspond to. I suspect Channel Master would have rated it for 45 miles UHF, but I can't swear it wasn't rated for 30. At any rate, I pick up the Raleigh stations with a signal strength in the low 80s as reported by the diagnostics in my TV. Thus far, I have not experienced reception problems. I think. I had some problems with the volume on MNF this week, but I think that was probably a network issue rather than reception. Hope so anyway.


----------



## WildBill

Randal

Just noticed your post.


Yes, I watched the Yanks last night on FOX, caught about 10 minutes of a special on DISC-HD Theater and then switched to WRAL for the 11pm news in HD. All that via unencrypted QAM over TWC thru my LG box to my Tosh. RPTV. (older crt gun model)


Not that it matters but - I don't have a TWC issued cable box in my house and I only have the basic (10-12 bucks a month) subscription. Now I do also have digital phone and road-runner via TWC but that should not make a bit of difference


Randal - Also, try to tune manually the following stations:


85-2 (or 85.2) and 111.2 and 113.2 and 113.4. Those are CBS, NBC, ABC and FOX respectively. Those are the HD stations and if you can get those there should be a few sub-channels around them. 90.x is pbs and 84.2 is DISC and 84.3 is TNT. Those numbers are how they display on my LG box and I believe I have heard that Samsung tuners also get the same channels via QAM.


Best of luck. Let us know how it goes.


BTW- (I might have switched nbc and abc as I am doing it from memory at work)



Bill


----------



## toadfannc

_Is anyone as mad as I am that we don't have ESPN2HD or ESPNU? DirectTV does have both now._ ____________________________________


Like you, I'm a Raleigh-Durham area TWC customer. I have e-mailed them endlessly for the past year about ESPN2HD, ESPNU and the NFL Network. I finally realized that their customer support "system" is to simply funnel all customer questions to the local TWC office ... who then just claim to know nothing about any channel additions (they usually say that "all carriage agreements are done by Time Warner corporate").


To make matters worse, TW has a terrible relationship with Disney/ABC/ESPN. So, unfortunately for us, I would not hold your breath on getting ESPN2HD or ESPNU in our lifetimes. Any addition, for that matter, is done only after Time Warner can pass on any additional cost to the customer. They never have or never will do it as a result of customer demand.


----------



## Daryl L

Just incase anybody might be interested. After getting my Sammy SIR-T451 lastweek I tried a scan of cable channels lastnight and today and below is my results after deleting all the PPV channel the T451 detected (~50 atleast but theres no Audio or Video on them, just a signal) here is the channels I was left with.


84.1 TNT (without the audio problem my LG 3510A had)

84.2 Dischd


85.1 CBSHD

85.2 CBSWX

85.3 CBSSD


90.1 PBS TV

90.2 PBSHD

90.3 PBS KIDS

90.4 PBS

90.5 PBS


105.13 CSTV (COLLEGE SPORTS TV)

105.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL



111.1 NBCHD

111.2 NBCSD

111.3 NBCWX


113-1 ABCHD

113.5 ABCWX

113.6 ABCSD


113-2 FOXHD

113.3 FOXSD

113.4 FOXWX WRAL


117.9 PAX (PAX62 OF FAYETTEVILLE)

117.12 TELEMUNDO


118.2 (SOME LOCAL SALES CHANNEL OF RALEIGH)(CH.60 ON TWC OF RALEIGH/DURHAM/FAYETTEVILLE)

118.9 NBCSD ((WNCN 17 OF RALEIGH)

118.10 NBCSD (WECT 6 OF WILIMINGTON)

118.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL


119.1 FOXSD (WFXB FOX43 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!

119.2 UPNSD (WWMB UPN21 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!

119.3 ABCSD (WPDE ABC15 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!

119.4 CBSSD (WBTW CBS13 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!



This list includes all the local digital channels my TWC carries here in Lumberton (were part of Florence viewing area, thats why we get their locals on cable) from the Fayetteville hub so far. No WB or UPN on my cable system in my town. I subscribe to the HD Suite and all Premium channels and the sports package so I'm not getting anything I don't pay for.


Please ignore the caps above. Typing with a mouthstick I just copied/pasted from my text file saving my neck some strain.


----------



## WildBill

Thanks for the input Daryl.

Since I have a LG STB and it has issues with TNT-HD Audio, I think I will see if I can sell it on EBAY and buy the Sammy SIR-T451.


he OTA reception of the LG unit is great so I don't feel bad selling it as a OTA unit. Also, from trying to figure out this TWC TNT-HD audio issue, other providers around the country (comcast for example) don't have the audio issues TWC has with TNT-HD.


----------



## Daryl L

WildBill,


Just to let you know, the LG's on cable scan up to ch.135 but the Sammy only scans up to ch.125. Some say this is an error by Samsung. I'm not sure which is the standard. But as long as TWC here doesn't change channel asignment or utilize ch.126 thru 135 we'll be ok.


The OTA reception of the Sammy T451 is basicly identical to the recepetion my LG 3510A had.


----------



## windmiller




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by windmiller
> 
> I am trying to choose a good antenna so I can set my dad up with OTA HDTV. I've checked out Antennaweb.org and it looks like we need a Medium Directional w/ preamp but I wanted to see what other Chapel Hill/Carrboro users have had success with.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I live about three miles outside of Carrboro heading towards Pittsboro. Antennaweb puts the mileage from the broadcast towers for my zip in the high 30s for the Raleigh stations. I have an old ChannelMaster U/V/F roof-mounted antenna on my house, that is aimed in the general direction, but could probably be tweaked. It has no pre-amp. Unfortunately, I don't know what current Channel Master product it would correspond to. I suspect Channel Master would have rated it for 45 miles UHF, but I can't swear it wasn't rated for 30. At any rate, I pick up the Raleigh stations with a signal strength in the low 80s as reported by the diagnostics in my TV. Thus far, I have not experienced reception problems. I think. I had some problems with the volume on MNF this week, but I think that was probably a network issue rather than reception. Hope so anyway.




Thanks so much for the reply! That is good to hear that you have been able to get the Raleigh channels. I'll post hear with my results!


----------



## lymang

In Morrisville, using 8300HD box. I just wanted to put out there that it has almost gotten to a point where trying to watch ANYTHING on NBC's HD signal is a pointless effort. I have heard the Surface problems have gotten really bad (and I see earlier this week more problems apparently?) but I don't watch Surface. What I do watch is Las Vegas and this is now the second week in a row that my recording of Las Vegas has been screwed up. Last week it was good for about 40 minutes, then the last 20 minutes was unwatchable. This week's recording shows as 8:59-8:59. Great. Less than 1 minute, apparently. While I recognize that missing a television show is no great tragedy in the scheme of the universe, I pay a lot of money for my TWC service and my TV and all the equipment and to be frank, it pisses me off that I can't watch NBC shows I want to in High Def. What the hell is going on?! Somehow WRAL doesn't have any problems getting High Def signals to TWC that I can watch without any problems on CSI, CSI: NY, and CSI: Miami. And Ghost Whisperer. No problems with any of those shows yet this season. And yet, 3 episodes into the new season of Las Vegas and I haven't been able to watch 2 of them?


I know, I'm probably preaching to the choir, I'm just in need of venting. Thanks for listening to me whine.


----------



## R. Everhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Randal
> 
> Just noticed your post.
> 
> 
> Yes, I watched the Yanks last night on FOX, caught about 10 minutes of a special on DISC-HD Theater and then switched to WRAL for the 11pm news in HD. All that via unencrypted QAM over TWC thru my LG box to my Tosh. RPTV. (older crt gun model)
> 
> 
> Not that it matters but - I don't have a TWC issued cable box in my house and I only have the basic (10-12 bucks a month) subscription. Now I do also have digital phone and road-runner via TWC but that should not make a bit of difference
> 
> 
> Randal - Also, try to tune manually the following stations:
> 
> 
> 85-2 (or 85.2) and 111.2 and 113.2 and 113.4. Those are CBS, NBC, ABC and FOX respectively. Those are the HD stations and if you can get those there should be a few sub-channels around them. 90.x is pbs and 84.2 is DISC and 84.3 is TNT. Those numbers are how they display on my LG box and I believe I have heard that Samsung tuners also get the same channels via QAM.
> 
> 
> Best of luck. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> BTW- (I might have switched nbc and abc as I am doing it from memory at work)
> 
> 
> 
> Bill




I tried out those channels - the behavior is interesting. None of them really seem to work out right, but what happens is a number of them switch to channel 0, which is abc std. def digital (same as analog 13). The TV doesn't appear to think these channels are encrypted, it just seems to have trouble tuning them (at least the ones that don't jump over to 0).


I wonder if there's a software problem with the TV, I'm going to give Toshiba a call. It's a fairly new set, the 32HL95.


Thanks-

Randal


----------



## Chuckboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I could tell, the DVI picture quality was no better (maybe not even as good) than component. Don't know about HDMI, but I suspect the same is true. I'd save my money and go with component video and optical audio.



Its not really about picture quality, its about freeing up an extra set of component inputs to run a gaming console into.


In any case, I called TWC today and ordered. I was adamant that they must send me an 8300HD. We'll see if they paid any attention to me when they come to install it.


Thanks for the input, folks.


----------



## tommy122

This may be a little off topic for this thread, but since a lot of you have the SA8300HD DVR, maybe someone here knows. My 8300 will occasionally stop passing DD on all channels. The only way I can get it back is to reboot the box. This happened again tonight. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a little off topic for this thread, but since a lot of you have the SA8300HD DVR, maybe someone here knows. My 8300 will occasionally stop passing DD on all channels. The only way I can get it back is to reboot the box. This happened again tonight. Does anyone know why this happens?



I don't know why, but have noticed the same thing on my 8300.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I spent Tuesday afternoon in Durham checking signals around the area and working with the "team". NBC 17 signals went out on TWC as I was leaving the station to head over, and then again crashed after we walked out the head end building around 6:30. That yielded critical information, and we tested some theories with TWC Wednesday morning. (I know all the men on this site are big Martha fans, and I apologize for causing those glitches on purpose, but we wanted to see if minor or severe breaks in the bitstream was contributing) I did not get any new reports from Tuesday night or Wednesday. I watched the entire primetime Tuesday night and last night OTA, with no problems until right before my News at 11 last night when a station device caused the problem we tried to duplicate with TWC Wednesday morning. We will deal with that device this morning.


Thanks for your feedback, venting, whining or anything else you want to call it. It's all been extremely helpful.


----------



## Rewound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R. Everhart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried out those channels - the behavior is interesting. None of them really seem to work out right, but what happens is a number of them switch to channel 0, which is abc std. def digital (same as analog 13). The TV doesn't appear to think these channels are encrypted, it just seems to have trouble tuning them (at least the ones that don't jump over to 0).
> 
> 
> I wonder if there's a software problem with the TV, I'm going to give Toshiba a call. It's a fairly new set, the 32HL95.
> 
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> Randal



My infocus 61md10 over QAM does something similar for several channels. I'm not at home so I can't check them now, but I do remember that when I tune to DISC-HD (84.3) it will switch to channel 0, however I can still watch the channel flawlessly.


Of course I can't watch NBC-HD at all still.







I wonder what the TWC installer will say is wrong this time when he sees that tomorrow? I just wish NBC and TWC luck in resolving this issue for everyone.


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


All I watched on TWC ch.217 tuesday night was "My Name is Earl" and on Wendsday night ws "E-Ring" from Fayetteville and encounter no problems.


----------



## Barr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes the 8300HD is what you want and you should refuse an older model. Right now, TWC wants to sell you the DVR service ($6.95 extra for them per month). From what I have read, TWC will give you a lot of grief if you try to swap out an older model later on, so you better get it now.
> 
> 
> The technician who brought out my 8300 said that he didn't think that the HDMI port was active, but again, from what I have read here, it is. My previous box (Pace) had a DVI port, so I went out and bought a rather pricy DVI cable. I had the S-video, component and DVI ports connected and I could switch back and forth from the various inputs. As far as I could tell, the DVI picture quality was no better (maybe not even as good) than component. Don't know about HDMI, but I suspect the same is true. I'd save my money and go with component video and optical audio.
> 
> 
> I think that you can have about 20 HD recording before you start running out of disk space. Could be wrong about that, I haven't maxed it out yet.



I have TWC, live in Cary. The 8300HD has active HDMI output but not Firewire. I run HDMI from the 8300 to a Sony CRT HDTV. HOWEVER, I can't (nor could 2 TWC tech guys) get DD 5.1 from the 8300 HDMI connection. So, I ran a digital optical cable from the 8300 to my stereo and I now get great DD 5.1 when it is broadcast. And the HDMI cable gives a little better picture than component and it's only 1 cable vs. the 5 for component.


Now my problem is that non-HDTV channels look bad since I am used to HDTV.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barr12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I can't (nor could 2 TWC tech guys) get DD 5.1 from the 8300 HDMI connection. ...



HDMI doesn't send DD5.1. It will only do stereo.


----------



## WRoss

After a year of indecision on how to get an HD signal and an HD-DVR I've finally decided to drop my Dishnetwork subscription and go with Time Warner here in Chapel Hill. Although the Dish service has been excellent I can't see spending $ 600 on an HD-DVR and then have it become obselete in a few years.


In any case, I'm now looking for my *best* deal on Time Warner service. I'm currently getting their 'basic' service and will therefore be classified as an upgrading customer.


Anyone have suggestions on how to locate the best pricing? In the past I've read of people being offered special pricing and it varies depending on the source. So far the kiosk at Southpoint is offering a deal that will give me $ 16 off a month for the first year.


Ideas?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on how to locate the best pricing? In the past I've read of people being offered special pricing and it varies depending on the source. So far the kiosk at Southpoint is offering a deal that will give me $ 16 off a month for the first year.
> 
> 
> Ideas?



A friend of mine called TWC and told them they were "thinking" of switching from DishNetwork but it seemed more expensive than DirectTV. They offered her half price Digital for a year.


Call them a few times and see what they say.


Check here as well:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...customers.html


----------



## Rewound

Well, I agree with everyone that the SA 8300 is far superior to the 8000 box. I got my new box today and am much happier with the stability and performance.


Here's a good update for you NBC17ENG. After switching to the new box, I still had problems with NCN-HD ... however ... as you suggested I decided to explore all the connections and cables to eliminate that as a source of the problem.


In short, I replaced the RG6 run and everything looks great now. I find it a little odd the cable was the problem since I used the same tested spool, but likely I bent it accidentally on the first install and didn't realize it.


Another interesting note is that the firewire port is definitely enabled. My TV (infocus 61md10) has a firewire inputs so I can use the 8300HD as a tuner but of course don't get the OSD from the 8300HD.


I'll try out HDMI when that cable arrives but suspect it works just fine.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Excellent news Rewound! I found that something as simple as a crimp connector being too tight does it also. Common wisdom making cables is to squeeze the crimpers as hard as you can to ensure a good connection. At these bitrates, the cable actually acts as waveguide, and the shields and center foam are critical to a good transfer of signals, and bends are bad for it too. Make sure they are straight, or gently curved, with no 90 degree bends beware that tie wraps can also deform the center foam if zipped to tightly when neatening up those bundles of cables.


Who knew?!


----------



## geemack430

Tried to watch OLN yesterday about 3:00 and the picture froze up. Anyone else have any issues yesterday afternoon?


----------



## Hiatt66

NBC17....just to let you know that the Busch race is looking and sounding excellent today. No artifacts or breakups yet. Some motion artifacts but not nearly as bad as before. Thanks for the hard work in resolving the problems.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks Hiatt66, it's great getting some good news! I did see a short OTA freeze on Law & Order last night, but since it cleared itself, it appears to be a network thing. When my stuff freezes, it stays that way until someone clears it. I won't get confirmation until Monday.


Meanwhile, check out the HD Beat site for a hidden HD only gag in My Name Is Earl. http://www.hdbeat.com/2005/10/04/my...rl-in-hd-rocks/


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Ooops. Dunno why it copied the link wrong. Must be those technical difficulties I heard about!

http://www.hdbeat.com/2005/10/04/my-...l-in-hd-rocks/


----------



## lymang

So I'm finally getting around to watching the Crossing Jordan episodes that I recorded. I am watching the season premiere, which I guess is 3 weeks old? First off, there were glitches in the beginning, but those were done quick. Then at 41 minutes in, the whole thing went south so badly it was unwatchable, and I had to delete it from the 8300HD missing the last 19 minutes of the show. Why does WNCN even bother having an HD channel? Sheesh. Now I'll search for some way to watch what I missed of the episode, and then catch up (if I can, given NCN-HD's track record that's questionable) on the next two episodes, waiting on my my 8300HD


I just have to shake my head. WRAL's HD feeds of CSI, CSI-NY, CSI-Miami, and Ghost Whisperer have all been flawless, EVERY single episode so far in my watching experience.


Hey, I've just thought of an exception! "My Name is Earl" has not had any problems. How weird is that?



Lyman


--

"You just passed up the chance to have sex with a daytime hooker!"- Earl to Kenny


----------



## Rewound

NBC17ENG,


NCN-HD looked great on Sunday for the nascar race (I'm not a fan, but it was fun to watch in HD). Had a few people over watching it and never saw an issue.


Thanks for the hard work!


Also watched the Panthers game afterwards and it was very enjoyable.



BTW, watching the night-race coming up in HD on Oct 15 ought to be a fantastic race.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lymang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I've just thought of an exception! "My Name is Earl" has not had any problems. How weird is that?



Chalk it up to Earl's good karma for his good deeds.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lymang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'm finally getting around to watching the Crossing Jordan episodes that I recorded. I am watching the season premiere, which I guess is 3 weeks old? First off, there were glitches in the beginning, but those were done quick. Then at 41 minutes in, the whole thing went south so badly it was unwatchable, and I had to delete it from the 8300HD missing the last 19 minutes of the show. Why does WNCN even bother having an HD channel?



You might want to check on the last three weeks of posts here to get a better idea what's going on. I record WNCN directly off the air and have never had a problem. It seems it's the WNCN linkup to TWC that is the issue.



> Quote:
> Sheesh. Now I'll search for some way to watch what I missed of the episode, and then catch up (if I can, given NCN-HD's track record that's questionable) on the next two episodes, waiting on my my 8300HD



**********. I have used it on a couple of different occasions when shows I recorded didn't work for some reason. And so as not to get into a spat about the legality of this, I delete the episodes after I watch them. For show I like I will still by the DVDs at some point.


----------



## CCsoftball7

I don't know the appropriate place to post this...so...


Is anyone interested in a KF-60XBR800? It is a Sony 60 inch widescreen, GWII. I am going to be buying another Sony (KDS-R60XBR1 - 60 inch SXRD) and will be selling my set. If there is any interest, send me a PM. I have a price in mind, but not sure if I can post it. If I get a PM, I will send the price.


Thanks.


Jeff Beeler

Cary, NC


----------



## mjedwar2

Anyone having problems with TWC HD Channels "skipping"? Been having a problem with HD channels for about a week now. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing anything before I call get my HD DVR replaced for the 3rd time in 3 weeks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rewound* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> NCN-HD looked great on Sunday for the nascar race (I'm not a fan, but it was fun to watch in HD). Had a few people over watching it and never saw an issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hard work!
> 
> 
> Also watched the Panthers game afterwards and it was very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, watching the night-race coming up in HD on Oct 15 ought to be a fantastic race.



Thanks for your feedback, you too Daryl L and Pkscout, good news is better! NBC confirmed they had uplink problems Saturday night causing the freeze in Law & Order around 10:15. I have not seen or heard of anymore problems from the TWC gang, but I am getting complaints of intermittent lip sync on all the local RDU channels on DirecTV now. (Yes, even those that "never" have any problems)

As for this weekend, I will be in the stands at Lowes Motor Speedway, so I think I can finally go out of town without worrying!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> **********. I have used it on a couple of different occasions when shows I recorded didn't work for some reason. And so as not to get into a spat about the legality of this, I delete the episodes after I watch them. For show I like I will still by the DVDs at some point.



yep same here. When an early 8000HD wiped out two weeks worth of shows, ********** brought them back in time for me to catch up. Quality isn't great, but good enough to get you to the next airing.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, you too Daryl L and Pkscout, good news is better! NBC confirmed they had uplink problems Saturday night causing the freeze in Law & Order around 10:15. I have not seen or heard of anymore problems from the TWC gang, but I am getting complaints of intermittent lip sync on all the local RDU channels on DirecTV now. (Yes, even those that "never" have any problems)
> 
> As for this weekend, I will be in the stands at Lowes Motor Speedway, so I think I can finally go out of town without worrying!



On a positive note, I haven't had any problems with anything that I have watched on TWC 217 in to past few days.


Enjoy the race!


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Enjoy the race.


----------



## ddi

Congratulation, NBC. I successfully watched an entire episode of _Surface_ last night, for the very first time. No transmission problems that I noticed, although the picture itself showed a lot of compression artifacts such as color banding and pixelization. I guess that's done where the network encodes the data stream. Or is it?


Oh, and no problems on _Medium_, either, nor on the little bit of _Las Vegas_. However (sorry), there were horrible audio problems on _The Tonight Show_. It was understandable, but quite annoying.


Thanks for the efforts to NBC17ENG and the silent lurkers from TWC.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congratulation, NBC. I successfully watched an entire episode of _Surface_ last night, for the very first time. No transmission problems that I noticed, although the picture itself showed a lot of compression artifacts such as color banding and pixelization. I guess that's done where the network encodes the data stream. Or is it?
> 
> 
> Oh, and no problems on _Medium_, either, nor on the little bit of _Las Vegas_. However (sorry), there were horrible audio problems on _The Tonight Show_. It was understandable, but quite annoying.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the efforts to NBC17ENG and the silent lurkers from TWC.




I too sucessfully watched Surface, Las Vegas and Medium with no problems. I did have some rather loud popping and static come out of my rear speakers a couple of times. Don't know if that was caused by the 8300, my av receiver, the broadcast or none of the above.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I thought I was seeing more artifacts this afternoon than I'm accustomed to. It's hard to tell with so many different types of receivers if it's on your end or mine. Typically, if it is on your end, simply "rebooting" fixes it. My end is more complicated. Let me check a few things in the morning.


Audio pops only in the rear channels? I've heard it in the main channels when the upstream analog switcher switches, and that has been driving me crazy, since it doesn't show up on the analog output. Give me a little longer to check these out. I'm basically reverse engineering this whole thing which is why we started at TWC and are working our way back to the source to be sure we got every issue that could affect you at home. And yes, I have found at least one loose cable at a patch panel!


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Audio pops only in the rear channels? I've heard it in the main channels when the..... !



It sounded like it was only coming from the rear channels but I could be mistaken because it happen so fast. It would be loud enough to make me jump but only lasted for a second or two.


----------



## carpediem91

For the first time since it aired, I too was able to watch Surface in HD on 217! There were still a number of artifacts in the picture throughout the show, but at least it was watchable for once!!! Great job, and keep up the good work! Now if we can just get a clear picture... ;-)


----------



## dave_ral

Sat down over the weekend and watched a couple of West Wings, E-Rings, and L&O:CI's on HD on my TWC DVR. Looked great. Thanks for working so hard on it (and putting up with our venting about it.)


I sure would like to know what you and TWC did to fix it...was it a collection of little things (cables, etc.) or propogation or adjacent channel interference or...?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Funny you say that since I just watched several freezes and glitches inbound from the satellite feed from New York from rain fade. But locally you guys get all the credit. We got great data from everyone that participated on this site, and emails, so all I had to do, (and still am) was follow your clues. We could not be at this point without your "venting", although, I must say I have a great staff and so does TWC; and a lot of friendly competitors.


----------



## dave_ral

Didn't say it was perfect....










but no more annoying than any of the other local HD feeds. Which is quite an improvement from where it was.


----------



## carpediem91

Well, we tried recording Joey on 217 last night and that ended up being a mistake. When we went to watch it later last night, we found that the sound was constantly cutting out, there was all sorts of pops and distortion in the rear speakers, and finally, we lost the picture a number of times during the show. It was somewhat watchable, but just barely. The whole time my wife kept yelling at me for even "trying to record an NBC show in HD." Looks like we may still have some problems...


----------



## navatweb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpediem91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, we tried recording Joey on 217 last night and that ended up being a mistake. When we went to watch it later last night, we found that the sound was constantly cutting out, there was all sorts of pops and distortion in the rear speakers, and finally, we lost the picture a number of times during the show. It was somewhat watchable, but just barely. The whole time my wife kept yelling at me for even "trying to record an NBC show in HD." Looks like we may still have some problems...



I had similar problems with Joey on my 8300. And all NBC fare appeared to be unclear or of lower quality.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpediem91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, we tried recording Joey on 217 last night and that ended up being a mistake. When we went to watch it later last night, we found that the sound was constantly cutting out, there was all sorts of pops and distortion in the rear speakers, and finally, we lost the picture a number of times during the show. It was somewhat watchable, but just barely. The whole time my wife kept yelling at me for even "trying to record an NBC show in HD." Looks like we may still have some problems...



I had the same problem with my recording of Joey and both the 11:35 and 2:05 airings of Leno with my 8300HD DVR on TWC 217. No problem with ER though I watched it live. But according to * This Post * it appears to be a NBC Network problem rather than a local one.


----------



## VisionOn

I had Joey running in HD for 20 seconds then switched to SD as soon as the problems started. The pixellation on the SD feed was fairly bad as well.


In addition to that I was getting audio bleed from another station in the left channel.


----------



## lymang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might want to check on the last three weeks of posts here to get a better idea what's going on. I record WNCN directly off the air and have never had a problem. It seems it's the WNCN linkup to TWC that is the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********. I have used it on a couple of different occasions when shows I recorded didn't work for some reason. And so as not to get into a spat about the legality of this, I delete the episodes after I watch them. For show I like I will still by the DVDs at some point.



OK, I recognize then that it could be a TWC/NBC linkup problem. That doesn't make it any less annoying.


I just tried to watch the second episode of Crossing Jordan and it was useless too.


Lyman


----------



## WNCN17ENG

This time it was definitely rain fade at the source in New York, as has been the intermittent issues this week, and not NBC 17 / TWC. The northeast has been deluged by heavy rains causing the break-up. Here's the response I got from New York this morning:

_The SD network can be uplinked from Burbank to avoid these uplink rain fades. The HD network does not have similar protection path yet.


ABC and CBS are both "C-band" distribution which is not affected by rain to the extent that Ku is affected._


----------



## tommy122

I have noticed that occasionally network(s) will schedule a primetime show from 9:01-10:01 for example. This is enough to create a conflict if I have back to back recordings set up on two different channels. Is this something that is done intentionally by the network(s) for this very reason (to prevent people with DVR's/VCR's from watching the competition)?


----------



## Scooper

Yes it is deliberate - to try to "discourage" you from changing channels.


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that occasionally network(s) will schedule a primetime show from 9:01-10:01 for example. This is enough to create a conflict if I have back to back recordings set up on two different channels. Is this something that is done intentionally by the network(s) for this very reason (to prevent people with DVR's/VCR's from watching the competition)?



I don't know if it is done on purpose but it is definitely irritating. ER recently has been starting at 9:59 and thus, if you record ER, it could conflict with other shows that are being recorded from 9:00 to 10:00. As a work-around in the past, I have set up manual recordings with the DVR to start/end a minute late/early to work around the issue.


----------



## Hiatt66

The ND USC game has a lot of motion artifacts and not in DD 5.1


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ND USC game has a lot of motion artifacts and not in DD 5.1



Agreed...is NBCENG, is there any way the sub-channels could be turned off during the HD programming? I'm not sure if it's a source issue, or an issue on this end.


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed...is NBCENG, is there any way the sub-channels could be turned off during the HD programming? I'm not sure if it's a source issue, or an issue on this end.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Aside from all the recent problems, watching on TWC, the NBC HD channel is consistently sub-par, with an unacceptable level of motion artifacts, and the SD channel is always wretched, and really unwatchable, in my opinion.


I wouldn't try to sell anyone on the glories of HD watching the Notre Dame/USC game today. Somehow, WRAL manages to maintain superior video on their HD 1080 channel along with an OK SD channel, so it looks like it is possible to multichannel effectively.


----------



## ENDContra

Ive felt like NBC-HD was getting a lot better over the past few months (still not as good as it could be, but definitely better), but todays USC-ND game and the following NASCAR race are really, really bad. Theres a lot of pixelation even when nothing is moving (motion is even worse). Someone mentioned turning the subchannels off during HD programming. I can imagine that would be a big pain, but Ive always thought maybe NBC could cut down the bandwidth allocated to the two subchannels similar to what WRAL has done....NBC Weather Plus looks really good for SD, so theres definitely some room there.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but Ive always thought maybe NBC could cut down the bandwidth allocated to the two subchannels similar to what WRAL has done.



LOL, no offense to NBC17 but if they did that then 17-2 and TWC ch.218 would look like nothing more than a still image slideshow. I say this because currently 17-2 & ch.218 looks like some 7/8 year old .avi pc codec compression technology streaming over a dual 56k model or dsl.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL, no offense to NBC17 but if they did that then 17-2 and TWC ch.218 would look like nothing more than a still image slideshow. I say this because currently 17-2 & ch.218 looks like some 7/8 year old .avi pc codec compression technology streaming over a dual 56k model or dsl.



Yup... agree Daryl. TWC 7 looks quite a bit better than TWC 218.


Where is all the bandwidth going?


----------



## mikea28

sports on NBC-HD have had horrible motion artifacts as long as i can remember. anyone remember the summer olympics fiasco?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL, no offense to NBC17 but if they did that then 17-2 and TWC ch.218 would look like nothing more than a still image slideshow. I say this because currently 17-2 & ch.218 looks like some 7/8 year old .avi pc codec compression technology streaming over a dual 56k model or dsl.



Ahhh, Ive never watched 218 (theres no need really)....219 is very crisp though. I think you are right though that the analog->digital channel on TWC is better than the identical digital subchannel for all of the stations.


----------



## Charles Ledbetter

Anyone have a good source for UHF Antennas locally? I'm becoming increasing frustrated with my CM 3022. It seems like these things are mostly an exercise of trying different ones until you find something that works.


Thanks!


-Charles


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles Ledbetter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have a good source for UHF Antennas locally? I'm becoming increasing frustrated with my CM 3022. It seems like these things are mostly an exercise of trying different ones until you find something that works.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Charles




Charles,


You could try Consumer Direct Warehouse off of Wake Forest Road inside the beltline, which is where I got my CM4228 from. Be sure to call first, as they normally have to deliver what you want from their big warehouse in Garner to that particular store.


Good luck!

Dave


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive felt like NBC-HD was getting a lot better over the past few months (still not as good as it could be, but definitely better), but todays USC-ND game and the following NASCAR race are really, really bad. Theres a lot of pixelation even when nothing is moving (motion is even worse). Someone mentioned turning the subchannels off during HD programming. I can imagine that would be a big pain, but Ive always thought maybe NBC could cut down the bandwidth allocated to the two subchannels similar to what WRAL has done....NBC Weather Plus looks really good for SD, so theres definitely some room there.



It was getting better, but something "new" has popped up late last week I haven't figured out yet. The normal kick with the boot hasn't seemed to help. I got mixed reviews on the game and race, some saying it looked bad, and some saying it wasn't that bad. Most were just mad the game went long, and NBC barely hit the race before the green flag. Even others were mad that the race went long, and SNL was delayed and not completely in HD. Can't please everybody, but give me a little credit for trying.







I've never seen Weather Plus look this good, so it has to be getting all my spare bits from the mux. Vegas looked good until the promo at the end, and so far Medium looks good. I was just checking 17-2 and see some strange things in the letterboxed portion, (yes, even worse than normal), but gives me a clue that some noise is getting digitized, which eats up lots of bandwidth. Odds are I'll get a break soon. I usually don't have this much bad luck and unexplained issues popping up!


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I had no problem with audio or video on Surface, Las Vegas or Medium lastnight on 17-1 OTA aside from the previously mentioned audio crack/pop when switching between local commercial to network show.


----------



## tommy122

I watched Surface and Las Vegas over TWC 217 last night with no audio or video problems.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even others were mad that the race went long, and SNL was delayed and not completely in HD. Can't please everybody, but give me a little credit for trying.



SNL was The Best of David Spade (probably because of how mad Lorne Michaels was when a NASCAR race delayed SNL before), and since it was all archive material, it was all 4:3...you guys were passing HD apparently though, as the peacock was outside the 4:3 frame.


And as far as the football runover, that was the best thing that could have happened, because the prerace shows just go on and on and on. Start the race already! Really, theres nothing better than watching the end of an incredible football game like that, and then maybe 2 minutes later, the green drops at Charlotte







.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for the updates. See how hard it is to weed through fact and fiction? I agree back to back was better, but not as fun as the 8th row seats at the end of pit lane into the first turn. Man what a rush when the wind from the cars hit us as they blew by when the green flag dropped! That was my second race in Charlotte, and if you have never been, you really should, fan or not. (I was converted to a fan in May)

This morning we ran some test patterns through the HD encoder, (my apologies to all the Martha fans on here). We found the noise filter was knocking out significant detail. We shut that off, and so far tonight the Biggest Loser looks good with little motion artifacts, but some interesting color runout on the red sweatshirts. Reserving judgement for Earl, so let me know what you guys see.


----------



## deArgila

I know I'm a bit late on this - but the PQ on USC/Notre Dame game on NBC-HD was just awful. It was worse than the old "Fox Widescreen."


However, highlights of the game looked great in HD on Sportscenter on ESPN-HD later that night. And the replay looked pretty good on UHD the following day.


Is there anything that can be done to improve the PQ on WNCN?


----------



## tommy122

Did anyone besides me notice that NCIS (TWC 255) was not in HD or Dolby Digital tonight?


----------



## VisionOn

Earl looked and sounded fine tonight in TWC HD. Had some artifacts at the very beginning of the show (for about 2 seconds) but as I was watching it from the DVR tonight it could have just been the unit getting in gear.


A good show. I'm glad the ratings are good and NBC are sticking with it. Especially as the Earl cast like broadcasting in HD as much as the viewers.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Charles,
> 
> 
> You could try Consumer Direct Warehouse off of Wake Forest Road inside the beltline, which is where I got my CM4228 from. Be sure to call first, as they normally have to deliver what you want from their big warehouse in Garner to that particular store.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Dave



Last time I stopped by (~ 2 months ago), they were in process of closing the brick/mortar storefront on WFR. I believe the internet section was still going, but we (as locals) no longer had the advantage of being able to stop by and browse.










Mike


----------



## Daryl L

Unfortunately I didn't get to watch NBC lastnight due to company so can't comment.


----------



## phishbfm

I use a splitter because we have two large HDTV's and hooked the second up in the living room for saturday's sports. We were watching the USC-Notre Dame game when I was hooking it up, and could hear a break-up when I was messing with the splitter to add the second cable. So I tightened the cable to my 8300.


After that, I have not noticed many(if any) break ups as I watched the rest of the football game, the race, and then last night I watched Earl and the Office and didn't notice any break ups. Still some artifact issues but that's just because IMO NBC HD is FAR behind ABC and CBS in their HD broadcasting, not a local issue at all.


But thanks to NBC17Eng for the tip to tighten connections, I highly suggest it..its gotten a lot better! I hope I didn't jinx it!


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone besides me notice that NCIS (TWC 255) was not in HD or Dolby Digital tonight?



Yep....I noticed it too. Haven't checked Close to Home on my DVR to see if it was the same way.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed it too. Haven't checked Close to Home on my DVR to see if it was the same way.



Just a curiosity question. NCIS was a new show and was listed in the guide as HDTV and DD 5.1. How does this happen? Did some technician forget to flip a switch?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning we ran some test patterns through the HD encoder, (my apologies to all the Martha fans on here). We found the noise filter was knocking out significant detail. We shut that off, and so far tonight the Biggest Loser looks good with little motion artifacts, but some interesting color runout on the red sweatshirts. Reserving judgement for Earl, so let me know what you guys see.



Tuesday night's L&O:SVU looked great when recorded from OTA. It seemed to have fewer motion artifacts and less pixelization than I remember seeing on NBC-17. The interesting thing is that show was far smaller than any other 1080i show I've ever recorded. It was 5.6GB, where a 1080i show has typically been between 6.2GB and 6.5GB in the past. There were no skips to account for a smaller file size, the entire hour was there. Do you have any idea why it might have been so small? I'm not complaining -- it looked great, and the smaller the file, the more I can fit on my hard drive










Drew


----------



## geemack430

I had problems with channels other than NBC so I called TWC. They just left and replaced my 8000 with another 8000. I asked the technician about an 8300 and he said he didn't like his. He preferred the 8000. Said the 8000 'responded more quickly'. He also said that unplugging the DVR overnight every once in a while would help stop the 'freezing'. His logic is that the hard drive never shuts off while the box is plugged in and somehow 'letting it rest' every once in a while will help. Sounds pretty hookey to me but what do I know. I'll try it and we'll see.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geemack430* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had problems with channels other than NBC so I called TWC. They just left and replaced my 8000 with another 8000. I asked the technician about an 8300 and he said he didn't like his. He preferred the 8000. Said the 8000 'responded more quickly'. He also said that unplugging the DVR overnight every once in a while would help stop the 'freezing'. His logic is that the hard drive never shuts off while the box is plugged in and somehow 'letting it rest' every once in a while will help. Sounds pretty hookey to me but what do I know. I'll try it and we'll see.



Sounds like he is an idiot.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Idiot is not the word for it......


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geemack430* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had problems with channels other than NBC so I called TWC. They just left and replaced my 8000 with another 8000. I asked the technician about an 8300 and he said he didn't like his. He preferred the 8000. Said the 8000 'responded more quickly'. He also said that unplugging the DVR overnight every once in a while would help stop the 'freezing'. His logic is that the hard drive never shuts off while the box is plugged in and somehow 'letting it rest' every once in a while will help. Sounds pretty hookey to me but what do I know. I'll try it and we'll see.



Everyone that has commented on it says that the 8300 is a much better box than the 8000. I don't know if you can insist on getting a 8300, but you can be a royal pain in the a## and call every time you have the slightest problem with it. Sooner or later, TWC will replace it with a 8300. Don't know about the "letting it rest" thing.


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone that has commented on it says that the 8300 is a much better box than the 8000. I don't know if you can insist on getting a 8300, but you can be a royal pain in the a## and call every time you have the slightest problem with it. Sooner or later, TWC will replace it with a 8300. Don't know about the "letting it rest" thing.



When I made the appointment to upgrade my SD DVR to HD DVR, I asked that they install the 8300. They put it on the order and that's what showed up. Not much push back at all from TW. Or maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93SHOcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I made the appointment to upgrade my SD DVR to HD DVR, I asked that they install the 8300. They put it on the order and that's what showed up. Not much push back at all from TW. Or maybe I was just lucky.



I didn't have any problems either. I asked for the 8300 and that's what the technician showed up with. But I had a little leverage because I was upgrading my service. In his case though, if he justs calls up and says that he wants a 8300 because that's his preference, TWC may give him some grief.......maybe not...


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone hear of any new HD additions by TWC? I know, I know ... that stuff comes from TW corporate, but it's a joke how slow TW is to respond to real customer requests. I have sent them MANY e-mails requesting ESPN2HD, ESPNU (SD), and the NFL Network. Would it surprise anyone to know that TW is the only one of the top 5 cable providers to not have a deal for the NFL Network? I guess they will sit up in NY and count their money for now. Until they feel a little pressure from satellite for high volume competition, they will ignore all the grumbling from their customers.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hear of any new HD additions by TWC? I know, I know ... that stuff comes from TW corporate, but it's a joke how slow TW is to respond to real customer requests. I have sent them MANY e-mails requesting ESPN2HD, ESPNU (SD), and the NFL Network. Would it surprise anyone to know that TW is the only one of the top 5 cable providers to not have a deal for the NFL Network? I guess they will sit up in NY and count their money for now. Until they feel a little pressure from satellite for high volume competition, they will ignore all the grumbling from their customers.



I emailed them and requested that they add Universal HD. TW responded that they would pass my request on to management, so they're all over it


----------



## VisionOn

I'd be happy if TWC just added WB and UPN in HD. They have all the other locals so it stands out when you tune in and it says "in HD and DD5.1" but you can't get it. Knowing that it's out there but you can't get it is worse than not having one more HD channel of reruns and old movies.


----------



## tommy122

I posted earlier in this thread that NCIS on Tuesday was not in HD or DD 5.1 (TWC 255). A couple of people responded "me too". I sent an email to WRAL and their response is below. Could this have been a TWC issue. Did others have this problem? I can't see how this would just happen to me.



"Thank you for the message. To the best of our knowledge, NCIS was fed and broadcast in full HD this week and we have had no other complaints regarding that particular program. CBS DOES occasionally broadcast non-HD programs as part of its "Crimetime Saturday" replays. Some of those reruns do not air in HD, so you may have been watching at one of those times.


We have experienced no known problems with our HD programming, however, so we can't really respond to your concern. Thank you again for taking time to write.



WRAL"


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if TWC just added WB and UPN in HD. They have all the other locals so it stands out when you tune in and it says "in HD and DD5.1" but you can't get it. Knowing that it's out there but you can't get it is worse than not having one more HD channel of reruns and old movies.



Well I'm no expert on how these things work, but my understanding is that this may not be TWC's fault. They just pass on what the local WB and UPN stations give them, which unfortunately is SD. The UPN station is owned by Sinclair Broadcasting which is notorious for not wanting to move to HD.


Sure wish I could watch Veronica Mars in HD.


Sooke


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted earlier in this thread that NCIS on Tuesday was not in HD or DD 5.1 (TWC 255). A couple of people responded "me too". I sent an email to WRAL and their response is below. Could this have been a TWC issue. Did others have this problem? I can't see how this would just happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> "Thank you for the message. To the best of our knowledge, NCIS was fed and broadcast in full HD this week and we have had no other complaints regarding that particular program. CBS DOES occasionally broadcast non-HD programs as part of its "Crimetime Saturday" replays. Some of those reruns do not air in HD, so you may have been watching at one of those times.
> 
> 
> We have experienced no known problems with our HD programming, however, so we can't really respond to your concern. Thank you again for taking time to write.
> 
> 
> 
> WRAL"



I can garauntee you it was a problem with WRAL. I watched NCIS on WBTW-DT13 out of Florence, SC in HD OTA because WRAL was not in HD OTA nor on TWC. I kept checking on WRAL but they did not swittch to HD until a few minutes after 10pm just after "Close to Home's" opening credits.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can garauntee you it was a problem with WRAL. I watched NCIS on WBTW-DT13 out of Florence, SC in HD OTA because WRAL was not in HD OTA nor on TWC. I kept checking on WRAL but they did not swittch to HD until a few minutes after 10pm just after "Close to Home's" opening credits.



Yup. Just checked the HD TiVo, and NCIS is definitely *not* in HD (I record it OTA).


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can garauntee you it was a problem with WRAL. I watched NCIS on WBTW-DT13 out of Florence, SC in HD OTA because WRAL was not in HD OTA nor on TWC. I kept checking on WRAL but they did not swittch to HD until a few minutes after 10pm just after "Close to Home's" opening credits.



Thanks. I knew that NCIS was not in HD on my end and I did some channel switching and all the other channels that were suppose to be in HD were. It's amazing to me that the local stations don't seem to know whether their signal is being received or not.


----------



## windmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lymang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I do watch is Las Vegas and this is now the second week in a row that my recording of Las Vegas has been screwed up. Last week it was good for about 40 minutes, then the last 20 minutes was unwatchable. .



I am experiencing the same thing with a 8000HD DVR in CHapel Hill.


----------



## Daryl L

What was happening on TWC ch.217 NBCHD during "Medium" lastnight? It was pxilating and freezing alot. "Las Vegas" only had 1 maybe 2 glitches only and I don't recall any problems during "Surface". The weather prevented me from locking onto NBCHD 17.1 lastnight.


----------



## ddi

Good question! I saw it too. I wound up having to watch the last 10 minutes on ch.7.


----------



## geemack430

Just watched my recording of Vegas. I has pixilated several times. Am I reading correctly that other noticed this same thing or should I be calling TWC again about this 'new' 8000?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm no expert on how these things work, but my understanding is that this may not be TWC's fault. They just pass on what the local WB and UPN stations give them, which unfortunately is SD. The UPN station is owned by Sinclair Broadcasting which is notorious for not wanting to move to HD.



WB22 does broadcast in HD, though somewhat low power last I heard. The reason its not on TWC is because Sinclair wants carriage fees for their digital channels. UPN28 is not broadcasting in HD though, unless thats changed recently.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Could you tell if it (pixellation) was caused by motion or lots of small detailed portions of the pix? I'm looking at L&O OTA right now, and it looks like motion is causing it. We were thinking about loading the factory default file tomorrow and start over programming the settings, and right now looks like the best plan. I'll get back with you as soon as I know something.


----------



## Craigman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't have any problems either. I asked for the 8300 and that's what the technician showed up with. But I had a little leverage because I was upgrading my service. In his case though, if he justs calls up and says that he wants a 8300 because that's his preference, TWC may give him some grief.......maybe not...



I just got new TWC service this Sunday and the tech brought a 8000 out. I specifically asked for a 8300 when I placed my order. The problem is TWC outsources a lot of their installs and that subcontractor did not have any 8300's. The easy solution was to call TWC and tell them you want the 8300. It sounds like they don't have them kicking around so they told me Friday they'll bring one out.


Sadly, the 8000 they brought out was acting funky (slow boot, no boot). Last night it completely died. No clock and the hd makes a whining sound upon boot. So thankfully, I'm getting a new one.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you tell if it (pixellation) was caused by motion or lots of small detailed portions of the pix? I'm looking at L&O OTA right now, and it looks like motion is causing it. We were thinking about loading the factory default file tomorrow and start over programming the settings, and right now looks like the best plan. I'll get back with you as soon as I know something.



From what I've seen, most of the time pixellation is cause by motion (no matter how slight, even worse for fast motion). I have seen it using the 8300 and the QAM tuner. I haven't really noticed a small detail problem.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you tell if it (pixellation) was caused by motion or lots of small detailed portions of the pix? I'm looking at L&O OTA right now, and it looks like motion is causing it. We were thinking about loading the factory default file tomorrow and start over programming the settings, and right now looks like the best plan. I'll get back with you as soon as I know something.



What I refered to in my previous post wasn't due to motion artufacts. It was blocking up and freezing for a couple seconds at a time quite often just like the last time there was severe freezing problems.


But, I do see a pretty good bit of motion artifacting during fast motion stuff during shows but especially during the nascar races I see it alot. Something I don't see on TNTHD ot HDnet or ESPNHD on their races.


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could you tell if it (pixellation) was caused by motion or lots of small detailed portions of the pix? I'm looking at L&O OTA right now, and it looks like motion is causing it. We were thinking about loading the factory default file tomorrow and start over programming the settings, and right now looks like the best plan. I'll get back with you as soon as I know something.



In addition to _Medium_ becoming unwatchable at the end, I noticed a lot of pixellation on _Surface_ as well. It would happen whenever the scene was changing rapidly.


----------



## keepsmyling

Hi,


I live in North Raleigh close to the Brier Creek Complex and have been trying to figure out which antenna would be best for me but am not quite sure. Can I have some suggestions from people who have tried different ones and live in the same vicinity? I went to the antennaweb website, and these are the channels I would like to receive. As you can see, the towers are within a 25 mile radius. I live in a housing subdivision with 2-3 story houses. I am open to roof installation as well as on a pole. Which antenna would you recommend? I want to get clear HD reception for the mentioned channels.


Thanks.


yellow - uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 153° 20.9 52

* yellow - uhf WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX RALEIGH NC 151° 20.7 49

* yellow - uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 151° 20.7 53

* yellow - uhf WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC GOLDSBORO 151° 20.7 55

* green - uhf WRDC-DT 28.1 UPN DURHAM NC 151° 20.7 27

* red - uhf WUNC-DT 4.1 PBS CHAPEL HILL 270° 23.5 59

* red - uhf WLFL-DT 22.1 WB RALEIGH NC 151° 20.7 57


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Gentlemen if I have read this correctly we should get Universal HD channel shortly

or have I missed something thanks...

Universal HD and Time Warner


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Midlife Crisis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gentlemen if I have read this correctly we should get Universal HD channel shortly
> 
> or have I missed something thanks...
> 
> Universal HD and Time Warner



TWC Raleigh already gave us UniversalHD temporarily and I wasn't that impressed. Not enough to pay for. That's a problem I have with all the TW Suite channels however. All reruns and old movies.


I'd like to see Cinemax and Starz HD sometime soon though.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> The pact with NBC was part of a larger deal in which Time Warner agreed to continue carrying NBC Universal's cable channels *including newcomers Universal HD* and Telemundo Puerto Rico for two years.



The very last sentence does make it sound like TWC has made a deal to broadcast UniversalHD. I already have the HDSuite so I wouldn't mind watching some of FX's, USANetwork's shows on UHD in HD.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The very last sentence does make it sound like TWC has made a deal to broadcast UniversalHD. I already have the HDSuite so I wouldn't mind watching some of FX's, USANetwork's shows on UHD in HD.




I love SVU as much as the next guy, but I'd rather have ESPN2-HD...


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The very last sentence does make it sound like TWC has made a deal to broadcast UniversalHD. I already have the HDSuite so I wouldn't mind watching some of FX's, USANetwork's shows on UHD in HD.



Ditto......


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I do like a few NBC, Sci-Fi, FX, USAnetwork and TNT shows but L&O is not one of them. Although it is a huge challenge trying to avoid any of the L&O shows. My goodness, I thing TNT airs it atleast 7/8 times or possible more in a 24 hour period as well as a couple other channels.










Looks like for ESPN2-HD someones gotta kiss that money grubbing Micheal Eisners buttocks, and I ain't doing that.


----------



## dave_ral

Did anybody else see stutter/freezing during the ESPNHD VT-BC game last night? Particularly during the 2nd quarter if I remember right....


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Crazy stuff at the end of the horse race on NBC 17 today was Station equipment failure. PSIP generator and mux lost their brains, and if they don't tell your box how to tune it, then you can't tune it.


BTW, with the time change in the morning, I'm not sure which devices will automatically fall back. If you've got recordings scheduled, you might want to check to see if the times are off.


----------



## tommy122

Has anyone else had a problem with DD 5.1 on ABC (TWC 211)? I have been having problems with the center channel. As an example, I just watched Night Stalker, which I had recorded, and it went from no center channel audio to extremely loud center channel audio. The front and rear channels were working fine. I have noticed this on most all shows that are broadcast in DD 5.1 on TWC211 lately. The sound is fine on all other channels which leads me to believe that it's a problem with 211(ABC) only.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I've noticed it over the air on 11.1... The music swells to the point it cuts out dialog on Monsters Inc. tonight. There is noticeable difference between WTVD and my local ABC WCTI.


----------



## ps004ynos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed it over the air on 11.1... The music swells to the point it cuts out dialog on Monsters Inc. tonight. There is noticeable difference between WTVD and my local ABC WCTI.



I'm in Winston-Salem and get ABC on 45-2 WXLVDT2. Monsters Inc. tonight had periodic dropouts in the audio but the video was unaffected. It is also occurring right now, during Desperate Housewives. This is on an Accurian Radioshack tuner. The audio on other channels are fine. Is this a problem with ABC's broadcast or the Radioshack tuner?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## halljb

I also noticed no center channel during Monsters Inc. on WTVD. I just switched from cable HD to over the air, so I was assuming it was my setup. I'm glad to hear it's not just me.


----------



## easternncnewswat

There is something about this problem on the programming forum, but it's not happening on my local ABC WCTI 12.1 in New Bern. It is happening only on WTVD 11.1 as far as I can tell. I'm not able to pick up ABC WWAY 3.1 out of Wilmington tonight, so I don't know if it's happening there too.


----------



## Craigman

Hi all,


I'm new to the Raleigh area and also new to HDTV.


I noticed tonight that some of the HD channels (DiscoveryHD and TNT) were flickering. I switched to a non-HD channel to verify it wasn't me and that appeared fine.


It seemed to be intermittent over the last 30 mins but seems ok now.


Just wondering if anyone else in Raleigh saw the same thing (Sat night around 10:30pm) or can offer some suggestions as to what I may be experiencing.


Thanks,

Craig


----------



## holl_ands

There is a TW Press Release claiming that they finished the DIGITAL SIMULCAST roll-out in Raleigh, NC.


This would replicate most (if not all) of the analog channels on the Digital Tier in order to

1) improve picture quality by eliminating extra D-A conversions (many sources are now digital, not analog)

2) allow them to claim that they are all digital to better compete with all digital satcom

3) permit use of lower cost "all-digital" STBs, esp DVRs that can eliminate a pair of analog to MPEG2 encoders.

4) offer less expensive digital "starter" tiers that include the "hook" for Free OnDemand and PPV VOD.

5) first step to eliminating some (if not all) analog channels to make way for more HD, VOD VoIP, et. al.


I checked program listing and didn't see any evidence of this happening....

But maybe it wouldn't show up in the listings....

Digital customers may only see digital channels via STB and analog via direct connect to TV.


So whatzup??? Have you seen any improvement for under CH 100???


----------



## merlintl

holl_ands,


The conversion to digital on the lower channels happened about two months if I remember right. I have an SA-8300HD DVR. Yes to the question that the


----------



## easternncnewswat

I noticed that WNCN 17.2 is now a static radar image. NBC17ENG, is the sd simulcast of 17.1 gone now? I've noticed you've been working on pq of 17.1. It looks better than it has in a while.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that WNCN 17.2 is now a static radar image. NBC17ENG, is the sd simulcast of 17.1 gone now? I've noticed you've been working on pq of 17.1. It looks better than it has in a while.



After reading this post I turned to TWC ch.217(17-1 OTA) and the bad motion artifacting I had previously noticed during the nascar racing is absent on todays race. It looks good.







I wonder if some bandwidth was taken from ch.218(17-2) to help with that improvement since the static radar needs very little.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I would think that would be the case as well, Daryl L. 17.3, Weather Plus, still looks really good for a sub-channel, but 17.1 has improved greatly. I noticed some artifacting on 17.1 during a particularly fast motion, strobing type of commercial, but there is much improvement overall. NBC17ENG tends to take viewer comments seriously, so I'm sure he's been doing everything he can to make improvements. Kudos to him!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think that would be the case as well, Daryl L. 17.3, Weather Plus, still looks really good for a sub-channel, but 17.1 has improved greatly. I noticed some artifacting on 17.1 during a particularly fast motion, strobing type of commercial, but there is much improvement overall. NBC17ENG tends to take viewer comments seriously, so I'm sure he's been doing everything he can to make improvements. Kudos to him!



I agree, kudies to NBC17ENG.


----------



## mikea28

anyone else getting occasional freezing for 5 seconds or so during the panthers game today on WRAZ-HD via TWC?


----------



## easternncnewswat

I haven't noticed that, but my stb re-mapped WRAZ to 49.1-3...


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks guys, I wouldn't have a job if it wasn't for you! We experienced a major equipment issue yesterday near the end of the horse racing as I reported, and one of my guys was able to come in a fix it. It froze and stuttered again this morning during the News, so I ran in and did some tweaking to try and get it back on before noon. I might get fired for it, but I put the radar up and brought down the bitrate on 17-2 to get as much as possible for HD.







The encoder seems to be eating bits and robbing the stream, but it was either that or nothing.


On a brighter note, the clock did fall back!


----------



## Daryl L

Let's hope you don't get fired. Nice picture though. I also noticed shortly after 5:00 am this morning your OTA guide data showed the correct time.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I hope you don't get fired for it either! I really hope management has taken a look at 17.2 and realizes that for the most part it is unwatchable as a SD simulcast. I'd rather see a static radar image or some other static information on 17.2 than a simulcast that isn't viewable. Plus, the HD 17.1 channel looks a whole lot better now!


----------



## crazyhorse00

Live in Cary, and although i'm getting a strong signal for Fox (around 90), I'm not getting nothing as far as picture. 50.1 (49) as the channel. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## easternncnewswat

They are having some issues, I believe... I mentioned earlier that my stb re-mapped WRAZ to 49.1-3. Try punching in 49 instead of 50 and see if that gives you something...


----------



## crazyhorse00

I found it at 49-3. Thanks for the info. I hope they fix soon so I don't have to rescan. Thanks again.


----------



## dgmayor

Watching The West Wing last night on TWC/NBCHD and it looked absolutely horrid. Very low picture quality, break ups, artifacts and motion blurring. It looked like the equivalant of downloading a DIVX version of an episode and then converting it to DVD..


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I didn't see it, since I tuned in during Law & Order through Crossing Jordan, which both looked great OTA. It will take several hours before the DVR folks report back what they captured.


Very interesting that we had similar issues as WRAZ over the weekend with PSIP earlier. Beginning to think there's a Stephen King novel here since all transmitters are located together. Remember WTVD had audio issues and WRAL had a show in SD last week? Today is Halloween! When I get called out to the transmitter at night, it is always dark, isolated, with a thick fog hovering just above the ground. You hear footsteps in the leaves of the woods nearby. Deer? Ghosts? Sinister transmitter trolls or gremlins eating digital bits? Hum...............


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlintl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holl_ands,
> 
> 
> The conversion to digital on the lower channels happened about two months if I remember right. I have an SA-8300HD DVR. Yes to the question that the


----------



## tommy122




holl_ands said:


> There is a TW Press Release claiming that they finished the DIGITAL SIMULCAST roll-out in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> 
> Digital customers may only see digital channels via STB and analog via direct connect to TV.
> 
> 
> My line is split. One goes to my 8300HD box and the other goes straight to my analog TV in the bedroom. I'm still picking up everything that I did before on the bedroom TV so wouldn't this imply that any analog to digital conversion is done by the stb?


----------



## scsiraid




tommy122 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a TW Press Release claiming that they finished the DIGITAL SIMULCAST roll-out in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> 
> Digital customers may only see digital channels via STB and analog via direct connect to TV.
> 
> 
> My line is split. One goes to my 8300HD box and the other goes straight to my analog TV in the bedroom. I'm still picking up everything that I did before on the bedroom TV so wouldn't this imply that any analog to digital conversion is done by the stb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of what TWC has done is to claim 'digital' transmission for cable channels. For example.... take WRAL on TWC 5. An analog set can and will continue to be able to receive analog WRAL on TWC 5 when directly connected to the analog cable. A digital Set Top Box however, when tuned to TWC 5, will not decode the analog version but will switch to a different frequency where a QAM version of WRAL generated by TWC is contained. This 'switch' will be transparent to the user and may result in a better picture and will defeat claims being made by satellite compaines.
Click to expand...


----------



## DonB2

I am experiencing the same issue as other poster with 50.1. I am getting 90+ signal strength but there is no Video or Audio.


-Don B


----------



## SteveFitz1

WRAZ-DT channel mapping is messed up


I was not able to get WRAZ-DT on 50-1 yesterday afternoon even tough it showed a 95+ signal. After reading this forum, I was able to receive it at 49-3.


Steve F


----------



## DonB2

SteveFitz1 ,


Thanks,

I'll 49.3 tonight.


-Don B


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I just watched my HD recording of Crossing Jordan off TWC ch.217 and had no audio or video problems. PQ looked on par with previous episodes.


I've learned you can't judge a stations quality by a show alone. CBS for instance has NCIS that looks a little grainy and soft (sometimes slightly blurred) while on the same night Close to Home looks fantastic.


----------



## holl_ands




scsiraid said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The point of what TWC has done is to claim 'digital' transmission for cable channels. For example.... take WRAL on TWC 5. An analog set can and will continue to be able to receive analog WRAL on TWC 5 when directly connected to the analog cable. A digital Set Top Box however, when tuned to TWC 5, will not decode the analog version but will switch to a different frequency where a QAM version of WRAL generated by TWC is contained. This 'switch' will be transparent to the user and may result in a better picture and will defeat claims being made by satellite compaines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======================================
> 
> Two days ago we noticed TWC San Diego is half-way through process of establishing a Digital Simulcast system.
> 
> One of the new temporary channel numbers popped up in the Navigator Guide. The rest were easy to find.
> 
> When they finish the reconfiguration, I would expect the temporary numbers will be replaced with the old channel numbers.
> 
> 
> =======================================
> 
> FYI: Depending on how soon analog distribution is replaced by digital distribution,
> 
> the fol. should be added to the list of advantages for Digital Simulcast:
> 
> 
> 6) savings to program distribution system (mostly Sat) since they can multiplex many more programs onto the
> 
> transponder channel formerly used for a single analog program.
> 
> 
> 7) possible savings to cable companies by eliminating the (now duplicative) analog distribution channels (below CH100).
> 
> However, this cost is offset by the additional cost of D/A Converters at each neighborhood Hub.
> 
> 
> =====================================
> 
> C-BAND IS ALSO GOING ALL (OR ALMOST ALL) DIGITAL:
> 
> At least 13 single channel transponders being freed up....hopefully for more multiplexed HD channels....
> 
> 
> Many cable systems have been receiving non-local analog feeds via C-Band B.U.D. (Big Useful Dish).
> 
> Over the course of the past year, the number of analog feeds has been slowly dropping, being replaced by multiplexed digital feeds.
> 
> 
> SAT forums report that SCIFI and USA East Coast feeds willl be dropped on 15Nov05. As I recall, West Coast feeds were dropped Feb05.
> 
> This would be followed by CNN, TBS ,TNT, Headline News, TOON, TVLand and some STARZ/Encore analog feeds on 31Dec05.
> 
> Only a couple dozen analog feeds would be left...so look for them to also transition to digital sometime in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> The fol. report from Jun05, indicates the FCC is trying to banish ALL analog feeds on C-Band BUD:
> http://testced.cahners1.com/ced/2005/0605/06cc.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching The West Wing last night on TWC/NBCHD and it looked absolutely horrid. Very low picture quality, break ups, artifacts and motion blurring. It looked like the equivalant of downloading a DIVX version of an episode and then converting it to DVD..



I watched my DVR'd version last night, and for TWC/Cary it seeemed fine to me. (was truly worried another end of episode would be cut off). Just saying it may have been a localized prob.


Mike


----------



## drewwho

I've noticed that when some of the local stations air syndicated reruns of currently running TV shows, they are never in HD. Why is that? For example, WTVD (?) is airing the first season of Alias in the wee hours of the morning. It is not in HD. Yet TNT-HD is airing the same episodes in HD.


Is TNT up-converting a DVD quality show, or is there an extra charge for showing syndicated reruns in HD that TNT is willing to pay, but which our local stations are not willing to pay? Or is it just that they neglected to check the box for the HD media?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed that when some of the local stations air syndicated reruns of currently running TV shows, they are never in HD. Why is that? For example, WTVD (?) is airing the first season of Alias in the wee hours of the morning. It is not in HD. Yet TNT-HD is airing the same episodes in HD.
> 
> 
> Is TNT up-converting a DVD quality show, or is there an extra charge for showing syndicated reruns in HD that TNT is willing to pay, but which our local stations are not willing to pay? Or is it just that they neglected to check the box for the HD media?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Good question. I have wondered the same thing. If the original show was in HD, why isn't the rerun? Everything on TNT HD is in HD, even the commercials. You'll notice TNT employs "stretchvision" quite a bit, but nevertheless, it's all in HD.


----------



## lymang

Well. Whether it is NBC or TWC or both who have gotten their act together, I am happy to say that I am completely caught up on Las Vegas and Crossing Jordan and the last 2-3 episodes of both shows have been 99% glitch, artifact and noise free. I can't tell you how nice that is!


----------



## DonB2

OTA 50.1 was back last night. As well as the multicast channels.


-Don B


----------



## holl_ands




tommy122 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a TW Press Release claiming that they finished the DIGITAL SIMULCAST roll-out in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> 
> Digital customers may only see digital channels via STB and analog via direct connect to TV.
> 
> 
> My line is split. One goes to my 8300HD box and the other goes straight to my analog TV in the bedroom. I'm still picking up everything that I did before on the bedroom TV so wouldn't this imply that any analog to digital conversion is done by the stb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your cable coax, channels below CH100 are still analog, for direct connect to cable ready TVs.
> 
> There has been discussion re eliminating many (and eventually ALL) of these channels,
> 
> encouraging users to use a hopefully lower cost all-digital STB or DVR. And make room for more HD channels.
> 
> 
> Channels below 100 are ALSO now available on the digital tier, probably on six new encrypted QAM-256 carrier frequencies,
> 
> each carrying 12-13 SD programs. This is what a digital STB should be selecting when you punch in the old channel number.
Click to expand...


----------



## DonB2

When you consider that Cable is also running Broadband"Roadrunner" over the same wires do they really need the additional bandwidth that those 100 analog channels would free up?


-Don B


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you consider that Cable is also running Broadband"Roadrunner" over the same wires do they really need the additional bandwidth that those 100 analog channels would free up?
> 
> 
> -Don B



that's actually yet another reason why they need the additional bandwidth. All that video is actually wider bandwidth than that RR connection. Freeing up bandwidth would leave room for more digital channels, more HD channels, less compression of the digital channels, and (potentially) even faster broadband internet speeds.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you consider that Cable is also running Broadband"Roadrunner" over the same wires do they really need the additional bandwidth that those 100 analog channels would free up?
> 
> 
> -Don B



Cable modems use a time slicing technique to share the downlink data capacity of QAM-256 carriers.

For a max QAM-256 data rate of 38 Mbps, only a few cable modem users can be simultaneously supported

if they are all downloading at the max rate of 6 Mbps.


----------



## DonB2

I see, thanks for the feedback.


-Don B


----------



## tommy122

I DVR'ed Close to Home last night (CBS5 TWC 255). It was suppose to be in HD DD 5.1. When I watched it today, it started off in SD and no DD. About 6 minutes into the show, it switched to HD 16:9 DD 5.1. I see this happen quite a bit. A HD show that switches to HD several minutes into the program. How does this happen? Is there someone asleep at the switch







?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see this happen quite a bit. A HD show that switches to HD several minutes into the program. How does this happen? Is there someone asleep at the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



from what I remember reading somewhere in the forums, yes someone very possibly did fall asleep or leave the control room at the wrong time.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from what I remember reading somewhere in the forums, yes someone very possibly did fall asleep or leave the control room at the wrong time.



If that's true, it's inexcusable. As much technology, time and expense that goes into getting out a broadcast in HD and to have a technician just forget to throw a switch, or whatever they do.........


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I DVR'ed Close to Home last night (CBS5 TWC 255). It was suppose to be in HD DD 5.1. When I watched it today, it started off in SD and no DD. About 6 minutes into the show, it switched to HD 16:9 DD 5.1. I see this happen quite a bit. A HD show that switches to HD several minutes into the program. How does this happen? Is there someone asleep at the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



At the local broadcast station, spiffy ad insertion systems can replace the national ad slot with a local ad.

Some of this PSIP management is automated, and apparently some of it is not...

And with the integration over the years of different equipment from different manufacturers, it is still very buggy, buggy, buggy.









Especially when (manually?) switching in and out of local news updates...HD and DD5.1 designators frequently get overlooked in the fray...


So maybe it's hardware (someone forget to throw a switch), but I'll bet most of the time someone forgot to click a tiny menu item in a very, very long list of menu items....

PSIP automation still means someone has to meticulously "program" many minute-by-minute events well in advance....without making too many mistakes.....









and then watch the local "plan" vanish before their very eyes as the network "plan" is changed on the fly (esp sports programs)...


This same process is replicated at the cable headend with a "new and improved" automated ad insertion system that came with the Digital Simulcast upgrade.

I've noticed that ads on the new Digital Simulcast channels in TWC-San Diego are frequently different from those shown on the analog counterpart.

With literally hundreds of channels on cable, how could someone at the cable headend have the time to put eyes on a particular channel to actually catch a miscue....


----------



## holl_ands

The mechanism for sending and then merging DD5.1 sound with the HD picture is very convoluted for most networks.

Mike Babbitt's presentation specifically addresses how DIALNORM can readily get mucked up in the maze:
https://secure.connect.pbs.org/confe...ns/TC05_27.htm 


and more DIALNORM info:
http://www.dolby.com/assets/pdf/tech....Broadband.pdf 
http://www.dolby.com/assets/pdf/tech...ry/AES5900.pdf 


and WTMI for the PSIP obsessed:
http://www.dolby.com/assets/pdf/tech...data.Guide.pdf


----------



## psockett

Actually, it's much less interesting than all of that. We had an failure and had to bypass all of the 5.1 equipment. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Thanks for watching.


Pete


----------



## merlintl

Woke up this morning and realized Good Morning America on WTVD was being broadcast in HD. Cool.....


Hopefully NBC and CBS will follow suit sometime soon.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it's much less interesting than all of that. We had an failure and had to bypass all of the 5.1 equipment. Sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> Pete



As complex as HDTV and DD 5.1 are, I realize that "stuff" happens from time to time. When the networks or local stations don't deliver what was advertised, for whatever reason, why not run a crawler at the bottom of the screen stating "Audio Difficulties" or whatever the problem is. When a show starts off with "The following program is presented in HDTV and Dolby Digital 5.1" and that doesn't happen, a shot crawler would be helpful. Those us with "big bucks" invested in a HDTV and home theater system are sensitive to these kind things







.


----------



## DonB2

I noticed that 28.1 was not mapped to 28 over the weekend. I did a channel search and found it at 80.


-Don B


----------



## malligood

On Thursday of last week I purchased a Sony 46WT520 hd ready wide screen set. I subscribe to dishnetwork using a 625 DVR connected via Svideo. I have been very disappointed with my set , pixelation was horrible on football and the Nascar race. I am thinking about going to circuit city and purchasing the Motorola hd receiver they have on clearance and an indoor antenna. Will the indoor antenna work in Nashville, NC, according to antenna org I am 38 miles from the towers.


Thanks,


Mack


----------



## Scooper

You will do better to use an outdoor antenna outside.

That said, it can't hurt to try the indoor antenna. It may work...


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malligood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Thursday of last week I purchased a Sony 46WT520 hd ready wide screen set. I subscribe to dishnetwork using a 625 DVR connected via Svideo. I have been very disappointed with my set , pixelation was horrible on football and the Nascar race. I am thinking about going to circuit city and purchasing the Motorola hd receiver they have on clearance and an indoor antenna. Will the indoor antenna work in Nashville, NC, according to antenna org I am 38 miles from the towers.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mack



It happens very often, but I'm confused here once again. (I was born and raised in the state of confusion, where I choose to live forever!) Are we talking the Dish Network sat signal (SD), or HD over the air from NBC 17, or WITN? I'm assuming SD over satellite, which might very well look horrible stretched on a 16:9 set, using the S-video connection. Feel free to correct me, or post more info, but if you're just looking at the sat signal, unless you are watching the WNBC-HD feed, then heck yeah, get an antenna and a good STB, and connect DVI or HDMI to the monitor. Down your way, an indoor antenna will work, but outdoors or in the attic is always the best. No harm trying it first on rabbit ears, but a good antenna will eliminate a lot of frustrations due to weather, furniture arrangements, etc. (Plus I'd get an outside rotor for obvious reasons I should not point out)


Be sure to check the Dish Network website to see if there's a trade up to an HD OTA / Sat DVR integrated box you can get. I'm not totally up on the options they give, but they may have an all in one box for a few bucks. The other guys here might be able to give you more info than I can on that side, or check the hardware forum on this site.


----------



## banshee740

what's going on with upn 28?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I also had a DirecTV customer in Oxford complain of pixellation on some of the local channels. I was able to confirm this with the DirecTV receiver in my office on NBC 17, as well as affecting WTVD. I called DirecTV, and they looked at it, but said it all looked great, and by this time it looked better on my office set up. I have never received any equipment to monitor Dish Network.


Wayne at UNC told me Triumph moved their equipment out of his facility, and I have received a letter from Dish saying they relocated their pick up point, and DirecTV only confirmed verbally of their move. I'm assuming they have both contracted with the same company to receive all the local channels and backhaul them to their respective uplink centers.


If you're noticing issues on the standard definition channels on your satellite service, make sure you call them. One of my buddies used to work for one of them, and he said they never responded to any reports of issues until they got at least three verified complaints.


----------



## psockett

Hi all,


I have received the following feedback from a viewer. Have any of you experienced this?


Thanks


----------



## psockett

MESSAGE:

This message probably needs to go to engineering. The audio portion of the CBS hi-definition network feed, as received through Time-Warner Cable, has an "echo" problem that renders the audio almost unintelligible. I reported this problem once before, many months ago, and both Time-Warner Cable and a WRAL engineer I spoke with stated it was a CBS problem. (Note: WRAZ's hi-def audio and WRAL local programming audio are fine). Thought you might like to know - from the customer perspective, this is VERY annoying. We had to drop back to the analog signal for "NCIS" tonight because we could not stand the hi-def distortion.


----------



## DonB2

Banshee,


If you are referring to UPN 28.1 as in not finding it Then look at my previous post below:


"I noticed that 28.1 was not mapped to 28 over the weekend. I did a channel search and found it at 80."


-Don B


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MESSAGE:
> 
> This message probably needs to go to engineering. The audio portion of the CBS hi-definition network feed, as received through Time-Warner Cable, has an "echo" problem that renders the audio almost unintelligible. I reported this problem once before, many months ago, and both Time-Warner Cable and a WRAL engineer I spoke with stated it was a CBS problem. (Note: WRAZ's hi-def audio and WRAL local programming audio are fine). Thought you might like to know - from the customer perspective, this is VERY annoying. We had to drop back to the analog signal for "NCIS" tonight because we could not stand the hi-def distortion.




Ah yes, I experienced this last week. I think it was Yes Dear that was running in the background and I noticed that an echo was coming from the left rear channel in 5.1 mode. Initially I thought it was a voiceover so it didn't get my attention that quickly.


Switching back to stereo didn't remove the echo/repetition and eventually the sound cut off altogether. It came back about five minutes later and the echo was gone. Sorry, I don't remember if it was a 5.1 audio feed at that stage.


----------



## posg

I recently upgraded from an HD Ready 32" Sony XBR CRT to the 32" XBR LCD with the built in 8VSB and QAM tuner. I also use the TWC Pace HD set top with a DVI/HDMI interface. The HDTV looks spectacular, depending, of course, on the source material. SDTV is as good or bad as one might expect.


The one major disappointment is WNCN's HDTV. The picture is very "soft", the colors are washed out, and there are more noticeable digital artifacts than on the other off-air and cable HDTV sources. There is no difference between the 8VSB, built in QAM, or set top tuner. Quite frankly, it looks more like up-converted 480i than HDTV. Even my non discriminating wife can tell the difference. Just A/B Leno and Letterman.


The WNCN SDTV looks worse than some of the better streaming internet video I've seen. The weather channel is the best looking channel in their digital package.


I will be putting up a UHF antenna to attempt to access WITN-DT. I get very reasonable analogue with bunny ears on channel 7 from my north Raleigh location, so I hope the digital 32 comes in.


Anybody have any comments on WNCN vs WITN or am I wasting my time???


Any comments from NBC17ENG???


----------



## WNCN17ENG

What we've found is a "buffer over run" error in the video system, but nobody can figure out what "buffer" is possibly being overun. We tried for 3 days to get a hole punched through the firewall so the manufacturer could examine the issue directly, gave up and FTP'd the files to them, and are still waiting for an answer, thus no new information to report. Weather Plus is designed for DTV from the beginning. It is a pure digital ASI bitstream from the source to the antenna, so it does not have the issues conventional SD or programming conversions to HD and NTSC have.


Meanwhile, the new HD encoder, SD encoders, and a new multiplexer have been ordered and should be shipped by the end of the year, which I have not mentioned until the ink was dry and I knew for sure it was a done deal. I've been promised the new encoders can handle everything with no problem, but we'll have to wait and see about that.


I was a pallbearer for WITN's Transmitter Engineer who was a very dear friend and former employee at NBC 17 this past Sunday. Aparantly their transmitters took a sympathy shut down Friday afternoon and they were limping on the air all weekend. I haven't swung my antenna around to see if I can catch their digital signal yet, but if they need help, I'm there.


----------



## posg

Thanks for the reply. I sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Keep us posted.


Sorry about the WITN engineer. I of course had no idea. My sympathies to his friends and family.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I experienced this last week. I think it was Yes Dear that was running in the background and I noticed that an echo was coming from the left rear channel in 5.1 mode. Initially I thought it was a voiceover so it didn't get my attention that quickly.
> 
> 
> Switching back to stereo didn't remove the echo/repetition and eventually the sound cut off altogether. It came back about five minutes later and the echo was gone. Sorry, I don't remember if it was a 5.1 audio feed at that stage.




I also noticed this with "Yes, Dear" - but OTA with my HDTivo. So, it's not a TWC problem. My receiver wouldn't let me turn off the surround to just stereo - so I just erased the episode altogether. The problem was very annoying, to say the least.


----------



## psockett

Thanks guys, we'll see what we can find...


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, we'll see what we can find...



I have to add that's the only occasion I've ever experienced that problem. If it only happens once I just put it down to some temporary technical issue that's not really worth mentioning.


----------



## malligood

NBC17ENG,


You made the correct assumption, SD over satellite. I wound up getting the Motorola and a Terk indoor antenna and currently can pick up all the area HD channels with about 70% signal strength. Now I am happy with my Sony.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The stations on the shared tower will be off the air around 2:30 AM Saturday morning (tonight) for tower light repairs. The signals should be available around 5:30 AM. Both NBC 17 analog and digital transmitters will be off, as well as WRAL-DT, WRAZ-DT, WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT.


All the analog signals will still be available on Time-Warner Cable, as well as WRAL-DT via fiber.


----------



## banshee740

at least i can watch/hear greg fishel play the tuba....


----------



## malligood

While watching Category 7 on Wral 5.1 my STB froze on 2 occasions. I'm new to HD, does this indicate an issue with my equipment or the station?


Thanks,


Mack


----------



## thess

Hi there--new to the Triangle area and I have a question about the 3250HD box TWC gave me. It's running the Passport software, for what it's worth.


The zoom/stretch functions DO NOT WORK at all on SD outputs. They do nothing. I'd really like them to, for reasons that involve using my non-HD TiVo on one of the SD outputs. It doesn't matter if I acccess them from the remote or the setup menu. It doesn't matter if I take the TiVo out of the equation. It doesn't matter if I'm using A/V, S-Video, Coax, whatever.


They DO work as usual when I have an HD signal going directly to the television.


So, the question: Is this normal for this box? My Pace box in my old town did not operate like this; I could zoom/stretch on all outputs. So is the 3250HD working as intended? Is anyone reading this able to zoom/stretch on SD outputs?


And final question...if I'm just stuck with it like this, what are the chances of my getting TWC to swap my box for a different model?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone reading this able to zoom/stretch on SD outputs?



I cannot zoom/stretch the composite and S-video outputs, but I can set the component output to 480i and zoom/stretch it. If you need composite/S-video, then component can be converted by using an encoder such as the Harmonic Research CV-233 .


----------



## thess

Thanks for the info--but that seems like quite a workaround for something I've seen other boxes do natively. :\\


----------



## posg

Tell TWC that you want a Pace box. They did it for me.


----------



## WildBill

Evidently TWC is making strides too (or perhaps TNT) in the unencrypted QAM dept. Last night I suddenly had sound again over TNT-HD using my LG STB. THANKS TWC or TNT. Whoever it was - THANKS!!!!!!!


Mack - Not sure about your issue but from what I have read on these forums lockups can be common on occastion and rare on others. With WRAL - it is usually stable however. No matter what, some nights are just luck-of-the-draw. If you are using a TWC box, you might get better information by stating why type of box you have and re-asking your question.



Bill


----------



## malligood

Thanks Bill,


My STB is the Accurian HTS 6000.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Evidently TWC is making strides too (or perhaps TNT) in the unencrypted QAM dept. Last night I suddenly had sound again over TNT-HD using my LG STB. THANKS TWC or TNT. Whoever it was - THANKS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bill




I checked my LG box this morning, and I still have issues. I was getting audio - but it was all in Spanish. The language is set to English, of course. Changing it to Spanish or French did nothing - all three were in Spanish. NYPD Blue was the show on at the time.


----------



## cbordman

it's been 1 year since i got my HDTV and switched from DirecTV to Time Warner. I don't believe a single HD channel has been added in that time frame.


----------



## WildBill

deArgila,

It was definetly English last night when before NOTHING.

I was hoping to catch some B-Ball action tonight.

I hope it is working when I get home, I will check it out.


MACK - Is that box QAM capable or are you using it Over The Air. (OTA)


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's been 1 year since i got my HDTV and switched from DirecTV to Time Warner. I don't believe a single HD channel has been added in that time frame.



Don't feel bad. I *think* DirecTV has added EPSN2-HD in that time, and they *still* don't have TNT-HD. Discounting local channels, DirectTV and TWC are, in essence, at parity in terms of HD offering. Crappy, but in parity.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad. I *think* DirecTV has added EPSN2-HD in that time, and they *still* don't have TNT-HD. Discounting local channels, DirectTV and TWC are, in essence, at parity in terms of HD offering. Crappy, but in parity.



Why is TWC so reluctant to add more HD content?


----------



## cbordman

they use to say, in regards to ESPN2, that they weren't adding it because not even satellite had added it. In essence, no competition. I don't know what they are saying now.


----------



## Baler

Why is TWC so reluctant to add more HD content?


HD offerings are bandwidth hogs:2 per frequency. TWC already busted the ceiling with their analog simulcast. Unless you want compressed D*-like HD, they've got to come up with a bigger pipe.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's been 1 year since i got my HDTV and switched from DirecTV to Time Warner. I don't believe a single HD channel has been added in that time frame.



I'm sure TNT in HD was only added this year, and UniversalHD if you count that week it was on.


----------



## posg

Regarding TWC bandwidth, their system is most likely capable of 750 to 860 Mhz. Their analogue transmissions occupy the bandwidth below 550 Mhz. This leaves at least 200 Mhz for digital transmissions, or at least 33 six Mhz wide channels. Assuming they mux as many as 12 channels per channel, it's still a lot of RF real estate to play with.


Look for TWC to add Universal next year, and perhaps Food and HGTV.


Don't hold your breath for WLFL-22 or WRDC-28. Sinclair Broadcasting hates cable and satellite operators almost as much as they hate liberals.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is TWC so reluctant to add more HD content?



I suspect it's a bit of a chicken and egg problem. TWC needs to see more people buy the HD Suite so they can justify adding more channels and folks want more channels before they'll buy the HD Suite. I also think there's a real dirth of decent HD channels to pick from. Outside the premium movie channels I think most of the HD content is coming from the networks anyway.


For DirecTV all this is an issue *plus* the bandwidth on the satellites (which will get someone better as they transition everything to MPEG4).


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> Why is TWC so reluctant to add more HD content?
> 
> 
> HD offerings are bandwidth hogs:2 per frequency. TWC already busted the ceiling with their analog simulcast. Unless you want compressed D*-like HD, they've got to come up with a bigger pipe.




Then why does WRAL explain it like this:


Digital broadcasts use the same amount of bandwidth (6 megahertz) as used in the current analog system. But the efficiencies of DTV allow for the transmission of more information than the analog system. This translates into higher quality in picture and sound, and more flexibility in programming.

http://www.wral.com/news/2179565/detail.html


----------



## WildBill

deArgila,

TNT-HD via my LG STB is english tonight on 84.3. Law and Order right about now.

Did you try a re-scan perhaps?


----------



## posg

cbordman,


What WRAL is trying to say is that a broadcaster is "granted" the same 6 Mhz wide slot for his digital transmission as he has for his analogue transmission. Because of ths efficiencies of digital, he is able to cram higher quality and more quantity into the same amount of space. Therefore while 6 Mhz will only support one analogue standard definition transmission, it can support one HDTV and a couple of subchannels, or several standard definition signals in the same space.


Think CD and mp3. While one disc supports only album in CD format, the same disc can hold a dozen or so albums in the mp3 format. Cable can support even more data than a broadcaster because being transmitted through a protected envirnment, the signal does not need nearly as much error correction as a signal being transmitted through the hostile envirornment of open space.


Satellite is also not as efficient as cable for the same reasons.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> deArgila,
> 
> TNT-HD via my LG STB is english tonight on 84.3. Law and Order right about now.
> 
> Did you try a re-scan perhaps?



I'm not deArgila, but I have an LG based tuner in my Zenith HDTV, and I noticed TNT-HD working for me for the first time in quite a while over the weekend. I was channel surfing, and I noticed that Saving Private Ryan had audio, and it was in English. Yesterday I was home for lunch around noon, and TNT-HD had some syndicated show on which had the audio track in Spanish (or maybe Portugese?). This is the behavior I remember from before we lost audio: some shows in Spanish, and some in English.


For what its worth, my DVR's tuner never has a problem with TNT-HD, and everything I watch from TNT-HD (Alias) is DVR'ed, so I haven't really missed the audio. Now that I've built a DVR, I almost never watch anything live anyway..


In the past (during the audio blackouts with LG tuners), my DVR usually found 3 audio tracks for TNT-HD: English. Spanish, and Portugese. Maybe the extra track is what confuses our buggy LG tuners..?


Drew


----------



## cbordman

so when they say 1 channel of HD is a bandwidth hog, i guess it is, but it doesn't consume as much bandwidth as 1 analog channel?


----------



## posg

No, in fact TWC has at least two HDTV channels in one 6 Mhz slot, TNT and Discovery show up as subchannels of the same parent channel on a channel scan on my built in QAM tuner. My guess is that you could possibly squeeze as many as four HDTV channels into a 6 Mhz cable channel, (as opposed to 12 standard definition channels), but that's only a guess.


The main reason there isn't more HDTV available is simply because there is still very little out there. Apparently TWC has entered into an agreement with NBC Universal that would likely bring Universal HD here locally, Food and HGTV have yet to launch their HDTV channels, and besides a couple of premium channels and ESPN 2, pickins' is slim.


The cable industry's long term strategy is to migrate all reception to the digital realm, freeing up tons of bandwidth. This will however require either set top boxes or built in QAM tuners, (not the same type tuner required under FCC rules). Expect this transition to take several years.


----------



## Baler

[This leaves at least 200 Mhz for digital transmissions, or at least 33 six Mhz wide channels. Assuming they mux as many as 12 channels per channel, it's still a lot of RF real estate to play with.]


Where do you suppose they put all the existing digital plus all the digital copies of the analog channels when they went simulcast? With HD, do the math: about 39Mbps per QAM frequency, 15-18Mbps per HD source.


----------



## posg

OK, then two HD sources per QAM frequency, plus a couple of SD's. So a dozen or so HD take up 6 QAM channels, leaving maybe 27 remaining. 27 times 12 still leaves room for as many as 354 standard channels. These numbers may not be quite right, but you get the idea. And I'm not sure that the 15-18Mbps number is indicative of the data rate required for broadcast or cable. And if TWC operates out to 870 Mhz, add another 20 6Mhz wide channels.


I do know this. Converting DirecTV's 1000 Mhz worth of bandwidth (500 Mhz per polarity) from QPSK (satellite modulation scheme) to QAM (cable modulation scheme) can be accomplised in around 192 Mhz, again because in the relatively sanitary RF environment of a closed circuit system.


I'm not an engineer, I just know enough to be dangerous. Maybe someone with credentials can shed some additional light on all of this.


----------



## posg

Quick update, confirmed that a 256 QAM (38.4Mbps) 6 Mhz wide channel CAN carry from 7-12 standard definition channels, or 2 HD+ channels. The rest of the math is correct, 33 to 53 6 Mhz slots available. Also in this bandwidth would be the audio channels (music choice), downstream IP telephony, downstream data (roadrunner), etc, none of which require much bandwidth compared to video.


One BIG bandwidth hog is VOD, or video on demand...., which is why cable companies divide service areas into "neighborhood nodes" of a few hundred homes, so they can reuse those frequencies allocated to VOD over and over again. Once your node has "demanded" all the available bandwidth in your node, you cannot access VOD, and get the "Program unavailabe at this time" message. VOD IS the future and cable operators are trying to free up bandwidth and subdivide nodes to keep up with the growing demand.


None of this is really Raleigh related so I'll shut up now.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One BIG bandwidth hog is VOD, or video on demand...., which is why cable companies divide service areas into "neighborhood nodes" of a few hundred homes, so they can reuse those frequencies allocated to VOD over and over again. Once your node has "demanded" all the available bandwidth in your node, you cannot access VOD, and get the "Program unavailabe at this time" message. VOD IS the future and cable operators are trying to free up bandwidth and subdivide nodes to keep up with the growing demand.
> 
> 
> None of this is really Raleigh related so I'll shut up now.



that VOD limitation is a real bind when popular movies start hitting the movie channel. Especially on Saturday night when a lot of people are watching. I've had several occasions where I couldn't access a movie or made the mistake of pausing only to find I couldn't get the feed back.


Busy node in my area thanks to all the apartments.


----------



## holl_ands

For TWC-San Diego, Digital Simulcast took 6 additional QAM channel assignments, each supporting as many as 13 SD channels.

How do they look? Many are better than their fuzzy analog counterparts...and most look overcompressed.

Statistical Multiplexing was reportedly used at a centralized Network Operations Center for optimal combining, plus up to two local SD streams.


Details on the channelization plus more on these subjects can be found in our local thread:
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...html#POST21248 


Currently, our QAM-256 carriers are configured to support either two 1080i HD programs (e.g. HDNET/HDMOV, inHD1/inHD1)

and "worst case" is a total of two 1080i plus one 720i HD programs (e.g FOX-HD, NBC-HD and PBS-HD).


With only about 38 Mbps available in a QAM-256 carrier, splitting it four ways would allocate about 9.5 Mbps per HD program.

This is typical for current overcompressed "HD-lite" feeds on DirecTV: http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html 

Let's hope this does not happen. Optimal packing would be either two 1080i or three 720i HD programs per carrier.


======================================

DirecTV plans to provide 150 non-local HD programs over the next two years, which I presume means perhaps 50 HDs per timezone.

Let's see, we could be watching VOOM-I plus VOOM-II plus most of those on this list: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=164671 


SWITCHED VIDEO BROADCAST is Time Warner's planned upgrade which will permit the addition of 50 more HD channels...

plus whatever additional capacity is freed up for VoIP/OnDemand/VOD/et.al. by dropping a few/some/lots/all of the analog channels:
http://www.bigbandnet.com/news/inThe...ws_053105a.php 
http://www.bigbandnet.com/news/inThe...ws_062705a.php 
http://www.ct-magazine.com/archives/...gaswitched.htm 
http://www.cedmagazine.net/ced/2005/0405/ID-0405.pdf


----------



## posg

holl_ands,


Thanks for the information!!!! Is there a thread that specifically deals directly with TWC Raleigh issues??? The San Diego site is great.


One other question. Will a CableCARD remap channels to match the channel lineup on the STB or am I stuck what the TV says??? Nobody at TWC Raleigh is really sure, i.e., I've gotten conflicting responses from different CSRs. Before I pay the $42.50 installation charge and take a half a day of vacation, I'd like a definitive answer.


And will existing TV's with CableCARD capabilities support two way cards if and when they become available???


I plan on using the CableCARD as an "in addition to" rather than an "instead of" solution, so as not to give up the benefits of the set top box, but to add the convenience and improved technical aspects of a direct TV connection. Thoughts????


----------



## kkimmel

I have COX Cable in Eastern NC with a SA8300 HD DVR (SARA). Lately I have had an interesting issue when recording NC17 programs on COX channel 707. All of my recordings result in mutiple episodes split out by commercials and episode segments.


ie..

Medium 10:00PM 1 min

Medium 10:01PM 4 min

Medium 10:04PM 9 min etc....


This continues until the program ends and each segment is either a commercial break or a program segment.


Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## cbordman

At what point do you think we will see analog channels being removed and replaced with an HD channel? Right now there is ESPN and ESPNHD. How many years will it be before ESPN goes bye bye, and ESPNHD is the only ESPN you can get?


----------



## Erik

Ugh! Anyone know why my TW SA 8300 won't "remember" to record shows I tell it to record? I've had Lost loaded in my "Season Pass" list for ever, only to tune in last night after the Duke game to find that it's not recorded the first 45 min.


This problem has happened repeatedly. (You'd think I'd have figured it out by now...) Am I missing something? Set to record first runs, original channel, and save up to 5 episodes.


Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At what point do you think we will see analog channels being removed and replaced with an HD channel? Right now there is ESPN and ESPNHD. How many years will it be before ESPN goes bye bye, and ESPNHD is the only ESPN you can get?



Since only a very tiny percentage of customers actually have HDTVs, it will be many, many, many years (probably never) before non-HD ESPN is gone.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since only a very tiny percentage of customers actually have HDTVs,snip...



I wonder what the percentages are. When I go to Circuit City, Sears, etc., the only TV's I see walking out the door are big screen HDTV's. The ratio of HD's vs. non-HD's has to be steadily going up.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> deArgila,
> 
> TNT-HD via my LG STB is english tonight on 84.3. Law and Order right about now.
> 
> Did you try a re-scan perhaps?




ER right now is working fine - english audio.







Hope it lasts.


EDIT: spoke too soon - Judging Amy is in spanish, though the commercials are in english.


----------



## JCOehler

Hello,


Please pardon me if this is the wrong forum.


I live in N. Raleigh, near Leesville & I-540. I had the D* DVR - HR250 installed late August along with a roof top mounted antennae for the locals. Up until late last week, I received:


WRAL - 5.1

WTVD - 11.1

WNCN - 17.1

WRAZ - 50.1


All were perfect with few and far between drop-outs, pixeling, etc.


Lately, I have many pixeling and drop-outs, especially on WNCN. Can someone help me pinpoint this problem? This is my first experience with a roof top antennae, always used the D* receiver for locals but I have an HDTV and really enjoy watch the locals in this format.


Thanks


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JCOehler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Please pardon me if this is the wrong forum.
> 
> 
> I live in N. Raleigh, near Leesville & I-540. I had the D* DVR - HR250 installed late August along with a roof top mounted antennae for the locals. Up until late last week, I received:
> 
> 
> WRAL - 5.1
> 
> WTVD - 11.1
> 
> WNCN - 17.1
> 
> WRAZ - 50.1
> 
> 
> All were perfect with few and far between drop-outs, pixeling, etc.
> 
> 
> Lately, I have many pixeling and drop-outs, especially on WNCN. Can someone help me pinpoint this problem? This is my first experience with a roof top antennae, always used the D* receiver for locals but I have an HDTV and really enjoy watch the locals in this format.
> 
> 
> Thanks



In all likelihood, you're now getting multi-path interference that you weren't getting before. It's probably due to all the leaves falling.


You probably need to get your antenna re-peaked or get a better antenna installed. If you need my help with either, let me know.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh! Anyone know why my TW SA 8300 won't "remember" to record shows I tell it to record? I've had Lost loaded in my "Season Pass" list for ever, only to tune in last night after the Duke game to find that it's not recorded the first 45 min.
> 
> 
> This problem has happened repeatedly. (You'd think I'd have figured it out by now...) Am I missing something? Set to record first runs, original channel, and save up to 5 episodes.
> 
> ...



Hi Erik,


Occasionally my SA8300HD will decide to ignore a series I have set up to record. Or decide to ignore multiple series I have set up to record, even though they are still listed in the series manager screen. Once it has decided to ignore a series, it will ignore it forever. I have to enter the series manager, delete the series from the list, then go back to the guide and re-setup the series to be recorded.


I have not figured out what triggers this selective amnesia. A power outage? A brown out? A firmware push from TWC? A reboot from TWC? A bad box? Phase of the moon? Meh.


I have no idea, but I keep a suspicious eye on my SA8300HD. The red "RECORD" indicator is always a comforting sight.


Not much help, but you're not alone.


Sooke


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ER right now is working fine - english audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it lasts.
> 
> 
> EDIT: spoke too soon - Judging Amy is in spanish, though the commercials are in english.




I wish it would have lasted but it has not.

TNT-HD for my LG STB is once again GONE tonight. Nothing, zip, nadda.


IF there are any TWC engineers looking around.... You had it fixed for a bit (well, except for the occasional spanish version)

Please try again.

Hope your listening.


----------



## drewwho

WildBill, deArgila:


How is your PBS reception with LG tuners these days? This week I noticed that PBS is again gone for my LG based TV. It had been working well until very recently. However, my DVR (with a Dvico Fusion HDTV5-Gold tuner) still gets it just fine. The TV and the DVR run from the same splitter, and the DVR is more sensitive to a weak signal, so I'm assuming it is another LG specific reception problem.


BTW, when I checked this morning, I still had TNT-HD, but I also had no sound at all on the TV.

That was at about 8:30am.


Drew


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WildBill, deArgila:
> 
> 
> How is your PBS reception with LG tuners these days? This week I noticed that PBS is again gone for my LG based TV. It had been working well until very recently. However, my DVR (with a Dvico Fusion HDTV5-Gold tuner) still gets it just fine. The TV and the DVR run from the same splitter, and the DVR is more sensitive to a weak signal, so I'm assuming it is another LG specific reception problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, when I checked this morning, I still had TNT-HD, but I also had no sound at all on the TV.
> 
> That was at about 8:30am.
> 
> 
> Drew



Same here. No audio on TNT-HD and no PBS-HD. I had PBS on the LG as recently as last weekend. Both working fine (video and audio) on my Samsung T-451, however.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holl_ands,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information!!!! Is there a thread that specifically deals directly with TWC Raleigh issues??? The San Diego site is great.
> 
> 
> One other question. Will a CableCARD remap channels to match the channel lineup on the STB or am I stuck what the TV says??? Nobody at TWC Raleigh is really sure, i.e., I've gotten conflicting responses from different CSRs. Before I pay the $42.50 installation charge and take a half a day of vacation, I'd like a definitive answer.
> 
> 
> And will existing TV's with CableCARD capabilities support two way cards if and when they become available???
> 
> 
> I plan on using the CableCARD as an "in addition to" rather than an "instead of" solution, so as not to give up the benefits of the set top box, but to add the convenience and improved technical aspects of a direct TV connection. Thoughts????



I don't use CableCARD so can't comment re your channel remapping issue.

Seems that the CableCARD should respond to the same channel numbers as an STB, unless your HDTV has some sort of built-in remappng function.


Two-Way CableCARD-II is presumably backwards compatible with CableCARD-I HDTVs, but will operate as if they still had a CC-I installed.


Current HDTVs were developed prior to finalization of the CC-II specification, and hence do not have internal firmware

to take advantage of the new two-way features: Dual Tuner Decryption, Navigator Guide, OnDemand and PPV VOD.


You might want to call your HDTV customer service line to ask, but I doubt that FEW IF ANY will be upgradeable for CC-II.


----------



## mikea28

here's a vote for TWC to add ESPN2 HD before anything else...not that what I say really makes any difference, especially given how long it took TWC & ESPN to come to an agreement on the original ESPN HD.


----------



## sengsational




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keefer37* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as it is, UNC-TV isn't broadcasting a HD signal from what I understand. The PBS loop that is availbe via TW Cable is breathtaking, but alas OTA, they don't broadcast (PBS that is).



I'm over in Charlotte, and wondered if this is really still the case in Raleigh. The way it works here is that during prime-time, we get HD, but the rest of the time, only the Time-Warner cable gets the HD feed; the OTA HD channel is dark. The other four subchannels during non-prime time are all SD and contain many, many repeats. That's cool... the point is that room can be made in the schedule for what's missing! (see below).


Many of the non-prime-time HD shows are never available OTA. I think they should be repeated on an SD subchannel at standard definition, but they are not. Some repeats may be found, but there are a bunch that just are not available over the air. One example is "Eyes of Nye". I've never seen it, but my kids used to like the other "Bill Nye" show, so I wanted to check that one out, but it's not possible. Other examples shouldn't be too hard to find.


I just wondered what UNCTV is doing in Raleigh, and if they are messing-over the Raleigh OTA people as bad as they are in Charlotte, or worse.


--Dale--


----------



## SteveFitz1

You can see the UNCTV HD schedule here - http://www.unctv.org/whatson/index.php?channel=UNCHD 


On this page you'll also see this comment - "Below is the UNC-HD schedule for Time Warner digital cable subscribers ONLY. If you do not subscribe to Time Warner digital cable, you can see UNC-HD only from 8-11 PM."


As you can see, except for 3 hours per evening, OTA users are out-of-luck.


Steve


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WildBill, deArgila:
> 
> 
> How is your PBS reception with LG tuners these days? This week I noticed that PBS is again gone for my LG based TV. It had been working well until very recently. However, my DVR (with a Dvico Fusion HDTV5-Gold tuner) still gets it just fine. The TV and the DVR run from the same splitter, and the DVR is more sensitive to a weak signal, so I'm assuming it is another LG specific reception problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, when I checked this morning, I still had TNT-HD, but I also had no sound at all on the TV.
> 
> That was at about 8:30am.
> 
> 
> Drew




Drew,

DeArgila said it right. Things were looking hopeful last week but this week it is back to the same old song and dance, perhaps worse. No TNT-HD audio and I could not get any PBS QAM stations last night. (none)

Ahhhh well, I guess I am about to give up hope on this LG unit. I don't have the $$ to replace it now but evidently it is a bit weird in the QAM reception department.


----------



## DonB2

UNC OTA programming can be frustrating. They will show the NTSC show which typically corresponds to the tv guide for what is being broadcast at 8pm. But than you go to the ATSC equivalent and it will be being shown on 4.1 not 4.2 where 4.1 is SD and 4.2 is HD. Meanwhile 4.2"HD" is rebroadcasting a Civil War show that is 90 percent still pics and grainy.


I am sure that UNC has their reasons.


The other thing I notice they don't use the online guide. It always says no programming available or something to that effect.


-Don B


----------



## Wayne Estabrook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WildBill, deArgila:
> 
> 
> How is your PBS reception with LG tuners these days? This week I noticed that PBS is again gone for my LG based TV. It had been working well until very recently. However, my DVR (with a Dvico Fusion HDTV5-Gold tuner) still gets it just fine. The TV and the DVR run from the same splitter, and the DVR is more sensitive to a weak signal, so I'm assuming it is another LG specific reception problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, when I checked this morning, I still had TNT-HD, but I also had no sound at all on the TV.
> 
> That was at about 8:30am.
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew,


I use an LG tuner here in my office to receive TWC and our tests have shown that the LG tuner box needs about 10 dB more signal to lock on and display a picture than does a typical HD cable box from TWC. I provided TWC with a LG tuner box some time ago so that they could check out possible problems.


----------



## jerry birdwell

Wayne, did you determine the OTA signal needs for the LG tuner?


----------



## Daryl L

Wayne Estabrooks,


Howdy, long time no see post.







Wanted to ask you if UNC TV passes Gemstars data for TVGuide On Screen (TVGOS) program guide and if so do you know if TWC passes it through?


----------



## rlpip

All -- I am in Cary, and have two Terk TV32s in the attic -- one pointed SE at WTVD, WRAL, WRAZ, WRDC, WNCN, and WLFL, and the other pointed NW at WUNC. The feeds are connected via a standard cable TV splitter, then run down to my Samsung SIR-TS360 in the basement.


I do have a house up the hill smack in the way of the SE stations.


Problem: I get all the above stations just fine with this configuration except for WTVD, and WNCN. Tried a Rat Shack Model: 15-2507 amplfier, which gets me the two deviant stations intermittantly, but also makes the other stations drop out occasionally.


Read all about Terks being junk, etc., and how I need the biggest antenna possible, outside, but I want to try to keep the setup in my attic.


Anybody else have problems with ABC and NBC? Suggestions?


----------



## DennisBP

With regard to ABC and NBC, I am having trouble as well. I have 2 HD Tivo Receivers with a CM 4228 antenna in my attic with a short coax run (15'). I have also tried one of the Terks plus an amplifier, with no improvement. I get 90+ for both CBS and Fox. NBC is a little weak (60's) but most of the time stable. However, ABC runs most of the time in the 60's but drops on an off to 0, 14, etc. then back to the 60's. This causes dropouts and pixelization.


I am considering trying the new Terk HDLPlp/Winegard Sharpshooter, but I'm not sure that will help.


Is any one else seeing this and does anybody have a solution. I live in North Raleigh near Falls of Neuse and Spring Forest.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here's a vote for TWC to add ESPN2 HD before anything else...not that what I say really makes any difference, especially given how long it took TWC & ESPN to come to an agreement on the original ESPN HD.



Why ???


It is rare I ever see HD 16:9 format on the ESPN-HD we already have.

I would rather have another hdnet or inhd clone that would be HD 24/7.

If I thought for a minute ESPN2-HD would broadcast in HD 16:9 half the time, I would agree with you.

I think ESPN-HD looks like crap if the content is not HD. I get a better picture off of the standard ESPN (31) if it's not HD.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennisBP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With regard to ABC and NBC, I am having trouble as well. I have 2 HD Tivo Receivers with a CM 4228 antenna in my attic with a short coax run (15'). I have also tried one of the Terks plus an amplifier, with no improvement. I get 90+ for both CBS and Fox. NBC is a little weak (60's) but most of the time stable. However, ABC runs most of the time in the 60's but drops on an off to 0, 14, etc. then back to the 60's. This causes dropouts and pixelization.
> 
> 
> I am considering trying the new Terk HDLPlp/Winegard Sharpshooter, but I'm not sure that will help.
> 
> 
> Is any one else seeing this and does anybody have a solution. I live in North Raleigh near Falls of Neuse and Spring Forest.



I had similar issues with NBC and ABC when my antenna was in the attic (Channel Master 4228 I believe). I finally bit the bullet and moved it to the roof and all the problems went away. All the building material between the antenna and the transmitter was just causing too much multipath bounceback. I don't think a different antenna (or an amplifier) is really going to help with that problem.


----------



## DennisBP

What outdoor antenna did you us for your roof?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DennisBP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What outdoor antenna did you us for your roof?



Same antenna, just got a roof mount for it. All the signal strengths jumped like 20% *and* all my multipath problems went away.


----------



## rlpip

Well at least a Terk HDLPlp/Winegard Sharpshooter will look better when it is mounted outside. Called the tech support guy at Winegard, and he pretty much said the same thing -- mount outside.


----------



## cdecourt

Just a reminder that WRAL will spec and provide a free roof top antenna with proof of purchase of a HD receiver.


----------



## tonnyrat

any idea if Over-the-air HD signals can be received from Duke's campus? I went to the online antenna app and it recommended red (med size w/o amp) and blue (med size w/ amp) to receive most of the signals in the Triangle area.


Thing is that Duke's TV programming sucks and my many attempts at convincing them to broadcast in HD have failed due to a retarded priority of bandwidth allocation (they feel the need to broadcast Vietnamese, Chinese, Russian and Serbian channels instead of providing ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC in HD).


It is also school policy to not allow satellites to be put up on the roof so I would somehow need to conceal or place my antenna on the ground, which I think would be ineffective due to the high buildings surrounding 1/2 of the quad I live in.


Digital cable is also out of the question since cables would not be allowed to run under the campus, but I do know that they use Time Warner digital cable and block most of the channels as I have seen the channel guide once or twice when something went wrong with the system. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonnyrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea if Over-the-air HD signals can be received from Duke's campus? I went to the online antenna app and it recommended red (med size w/o amp) and blue (med size w/ amp) to receive most of the signals in the Triangle area.
> 
> 
> Thing is that Duke's TV programming sucks and my many attempts at convincing them to broadcast in HD have failed due to a retarded priority of bandwidth allocation (they feel the need to broadcast Vietnamese, Chinese, Russian and Serbian channels instead of providing ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC in HD).



Just so you have your facts straight, the decision about HD isn't bandwidth related at Duke, it's because the cable plant is still analog, so HD can't be broadcast over the cable infrastructure at all. The cable plant is subsidized by the academic areas, so that is why those educational channels are on the system. If they weren't there you would have no cable at all.



> Quote:
> It is also school policy to not allow satellites to be put up on the roof so I would somehow need to conceal or place my antenna on the ground, which I think would be ineffective due to the high buildings surrounding 1/2 of the quad I live in.



You have to have line of sight to the antenna. Buildings in the way will cause a problem, so putting it on the ground isn't going to be an option.



> Quote:
> Digital cable is also out of the question since cables would not be allowed to run under the campus, but I do know that they use Time Warner digital cable and block most of the channels as I have seen the channel guide once or twice when something went wrong with the system. any help would be greatly appreciated!



Getting a digital feed and sending it out digital are two different things. See my comment above about the Duke cable infrastructure.


----------



## WildBill

Drew and DeArgilla,

Which versions of the LG tuner do you have?

I have the 3100A.

Do either of you (or anyone using an LG HDTV STB) have a newer version to see if the TNT and PBS issues are resolved?


THANKS


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why ???
> 
> 
> It is rare I ever see HD 16:9 format on the ESPN-HD we already have.
> 
> I would rather have another hdnet or inhd clone that would be HD 24/7.
> 
> If I thought for a minute ESPN2-HD would broadcast in HD 16:9 half the time, I would agree with you.
> 
> I think ESPN-HD looks like crap if the content is not HD. I get a better picture off of the standard ESPN (31) if it's not HD.



I totally disagree. While ESPN-HD does not have 24/7 HD content, most of the important stuff *is* in HD - Sportscenter, almost every big game (that ESPN carries), Sunday night NFL football, NFL Primetime, etc. Who caries if PTI is in HD? And some things, such as classic game coverage, obviously can't be in HD.


The only problem i have with them is when they throw random HD content on ESPN2-HD instead of regular ESPN-HD (probably for licensing reasons and/or regional restrictions). I also get a better picture out of ESPN-HD for SD coverage than i do off of TWC CH 31. I don't think it looks great, but it's certainly not "crap." It's at least as good as any other SD content.


If your goal is to watch random HD content to be wowed, then I can see where you're coming from. If your goal is simply to watch what you want to watch, but in HD, then ESPN-HD is doing a pretty good job for the time being.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally disagree. While ESPN-HD does not have 24/7 HD content, most of the important stuff *is* in HD - Sportscenter, almost every big game (that ESPN carries), Sunday night NFL football, NFL Primetime, etc. Who caries if PTI is in HD? And some things, such as classic game coverage, obviously can't be in HD.
> 
> 
> The only problem i have with them is when they throw random HD content on ESPN2-HD instead of regular ESPN-HD (probably for licensing reasons and/or regional restrictions). I also get a better picture out of ESPN-HD for SD coverage than i do off of TWC CH 31. I don't think it looks great, but it's certainly not "crap." It's at least as good as any other SD content.
> 
> 
> If your goal is to watch random HD content to be wowed, then I can see where you're coming from. If your goal is simply to watch what you want to watch, but in HD, then ESPN-HD is doing a pretty good job for the time being.



I agree with you, mikea28. They are pushing more and more to ESPN2HD to get providers like TWC to add the service. Traditionally, they are the last of the major cable providers to ever add anything of substance (unless you like numerous shopping channels and the other garbage they have added in the past year). Of course, they have not added one single HD channel in over a year. Even with the new agreement for Universal HD, we probably won't see if for months since they are so slow to do anything at the local level.


As a sports junkie, I would love to see them add ESPN2HD, ESPNU, and the NFL Network (TWC is the only one of the top 5 cable providers to not have a carriage agreement for the NFL Network). If you feel the same way, e-mail the Corporate VP of programming ([email protected]) for Time Warner Cable. If you don't already know ... the "channel request" e-mail link on the local TWC web sites is totally worthless.


----------



## posg




pkscout said:


> Just so you have your facts straight, the decision about HD isn't bandwidth related at Duke, it's because the cable plant is still analog, so HD can't be broadcast over the cable infrastructure at all. The cable plant is subsidized by the academic areas, so that is why those educational channels are on the system. If they weren't there you would have no cable at all.
> 
> 
> NO NO NO. There is no such thing a an analog or digital cable plant. A cable plant will pass whatever signals you put into it. There's fiber and coax, but not digital and analog.
> 
> 
> The transmission equipment at the headend dictates what signal modes are transmitted over the system, not the cable plant itself. It is indeed very simple and inexpensive to rechannelize and retransmit an 8VSB digital signal over a cable system, around $600/channel, using what's called a transcoder, which has an input converter which selects the physical channel, and an output converter which selects the channel that you transmit it over on the system. In our office, we pick up WRAL's digital channel 53 and transcode it to cable channel 10. ATSC TV's still recongnize it as 5.1, 5.2, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as wire that passes analog and not digital, there is no such thing as a digital broadband CATV amplifier, there is no such thing as an HDTV antenna, or a "Windows Ready" keyboard.
> 
> 
> (25 years engineering and designing cable systems, domestically and abroad)


----------



## rlpip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that WRAL will spec and provide a free roof top antenna with proof of purchase of a HD receiver.



Just bought an LG receiver -- how do I find out about the roof top antenna deal from WRAL?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NO NO NO. There is no such thing a an analog or digital cable plant. A cable plant will pass whatever signals you put into it. There's fiber and coax, but not digital and analog.



Sorry I spoke inaccurately. The Duke folks over in the Televideo area always talk about the headend as "the cable plant," so I've gotten accustomed to that sloppy language. Duke has an analog headend and hasn't yet decided to reinvest in a digital headend. of course now that Cisco has bought SA maybe we can get Cisco to just give it to the Televideo folks.


----------



## pyedog

I'm thinking about getting a Sony HDD250 to record OTA HDTV, but I don't think it would be particularly useful without the guide info - which comes in via TV Guide.


Does anyone know what channel carries this in Raleigh (I've heard PBS in many but not all markets), and does it seem to work for most folks?


Also how good does the reception need to be in order to get the guide download?


I searched around but couldn't find any comments on the guide in Raleigh - thanks for any advice or experiences,

-Jim


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drew and DeArgilla,
> 
> Which versions of the LG tuner do you have?
> 
> I have the 3100A.
> 
> Do either of you (or anyone using an LG HDTV STB) have a newer version to see if the TNT and PBS issues are resolved?
> 
> 
> THANKS




I have the 3510 - the one that has the upconverting DVD player. I haven't bothered with a newer LG, as I also have a Samsung T-451, which works great.


----------



## posg

Is anyone else having a problem with HdNet Movies freezing for a few seconds every 15 minutes or so? (Time Warner Raleigh) Been going on for at least days.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with HdNet Movies freezing for a few seconds every 15 minutes or so? (Time Warner Raleigh) Been going on for at least days.



I noticed it several times in the last week. As I recall it was about a 5 second freeze. My wife and I would count it down each time it happened.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you feel the same way, e-mail the Corporate VP of programming ([email protected]) for Time Warner Cable. If you don't already know ... the "channel request" e-mail link on the local TWC web sites is totally worthless.



E-mail sent. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wayne Estabrook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerry birdwell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wayne, did you determine the OTA signal needs for the LG tuner?



Jerry,


I have not done that but I plan to test the variety of receivers I have access to and will post the comparitive results. Thanks for the suggestion.

The LG and Samsung seem to have about equal performance for OTA from my unofficial observations so far. There are so many things to test, overload sensitivity, adjacent channel performance, but I don't have the lab equipment to accurately test all these things.

BTW, I have a new Hitachi 50 inch LCD rear projection set model 50V715 that I bought via UECWEB with integrated cable ready digital tuner and it seems to outperform the Samsung and LG STB's that I have for OTA. I also recently purchased the Radio Shack Accurian receiver on closeout for $89. So I have a variety of receivers I can test. I now get some DT stations in 3 markets. I get all the Raleigh market stations and WNCT-DT from Greenville and channels 2, 45, 48 DT and several others from the Greensboro WS High Point area. Still cannot get WGHP FoxDT. I am awaiting FoxEng to complete his new tower / DT transmitter.


Regards,


----------



## longtimewolf

not just movies on HdNet...Sports did it last night durring the NC State BB game


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drew and DeArgilla,
> 
> Which versions of the LG tuner do you have?
> 
> I have the 3100A.
> 
> Do either of you (or anyone using an LG HDTV STB) have a newer version to see if the TNT and PBS issues are resolved?
> 
> 
> THANKS



Neither of my LG tuners are in STBs. My older one, which does not work well for TNT and PBS from Time Warner cable is the integrated tuner in a Zenith C32V37 HDTV. My newer tuner, which works quite well for TNT and PBS from TWC is the Dvico Fusion HDTV5 Gold card in my Mythtv DVR. This card is based on the lgdt3303. So, if you can find an LG STB based around the lgdt3303 ("LG 5th Generation") tuner, I would expect it to work.


Drew


----------



## the nickster

I'm near Raleigh.... I just don't want to pay Direct TV the $250 to get HD TV...


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed it several times in the last week. As I recall it was about a 5 second freeze. My wife and I would count it down each time it happened.




I noticed during RoadHouse. I thought my DVR was going bad.


----------



## JustinHoMi

We're moving, so I went ahead and ordered new HD service through TWC. Is there any particular set top box that I should request? The lady on the phone didn't really give me many options... our conversation went something like this:


her: "Thanks for calling time warner. What's your telephone number and address?"

me: "Hey. It's xxx-xxx-xxxx, blah, blah. I'd like to order HD TV service."

her: "OK, someone will be out tonight between 5 and 8pm."

me: "OK.... thanks?"


At the least, I was surprised she didn't try to upsell me on anything!


I have a mitsubishi 55in (55315 IIRC) w/ HDMI and no tuner.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're moving, so I went ahead and ordered new HD service through TWC. Is there any particular set top box that I should request? The lady on the phone didn't really give me many options...
> 
> I have a mitsubishi 55in (55315 IIRC) w/ HDMI and no tuner.



I have the SA 8300 (DVR) hooked to my set via HDMI output. There is a bit of a quirk when you tune to a *digital* SD station, then back to HD. It will flicker until you tune back to an analog station. Odd, but nevertheless, I like the box.


----------



## posg

JustinHoMi,


I've been happy with the Pace box. I don't know about the SA boxes, but the Pace HD box allows you to select "pass-through" output, rather than a "fixed" output. In otherwords, if you select the 1080i output, the set top box does all the scaling (bad), if you select "pass-through", it allows your much better TV circuitry to do the scaling (good). This is much more noticable when watching 480i fare on a HDTV than the actual HDTV programmming.


SA box may or may not have that output option.


----------



## JustinHoMi

Does the Pace box have HDMI and component outputs?


----------



## posg

The one I have has DVI (HDMI w/out audio) and component. I'm not sure if the newer one's have HDMI or not. I use the component, from what I'm reading HDMI other than convenience is not much better in the real world. I do have a built in ATSC tuner, so I can A/B through the box and through the tuner. I can't see any difference.


----------



## longtimewolf

so then, if I have an 8300 and using component, should I worry about switching to HDMI?


I didn't know the HDMI worked on those boxes....is that new.?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a bit of a quirk when you tune to a *digital* SD station, then back to HD. It will flicker until you tune back to an analog station. Odd, but nevertheless, I like the box.



that's the resolution adjustment. It's common on the 8000 and 8300. Fix your output to either 1080, 720 or both of those and you'll reduce the flicker or remove it completely.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We're moving, so I went ahead and ordered new HD service through TWC. Is there any particular set top box that I should request? The lady on the phone didn't really give me many options... our conversation went something like this:
> 
> 
> her: "Thanks for calling time warner. What's your telephone number and address?"
> 
> me: "Hey. It's xxx-xxx-xxxx, blah, blah. I'd like to order HD TV service."
> 
> her: "OK, someone will be out tonight between 5 and 8pm."
> 
> me: "OK.... thanks?"
> 
> 
> At the least, I was surprised she didn't try to upsell me on anything!
> 
> 
> I have a mitsubishi 55in (55315 IIRC) w/ HDMI and no tuner.



by service what do you mean? Did you already have digital and intend to order the HD suite or just a HD box? You could have swapped out a regular box for an HD box at your local office with no questions asked and in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so then, if I have an 8300 and using component, should I worry about switching to HDMI?
> 
> 
> I didn't know the HDMI worked on those boxes....is that new.?



HDMI has been working for about a year. The HDMI digital audio output option has only been working about 4 months though. See the 8300 thread for the lowdown on that.


I've had no problems with HDMI. I noticed a slight improvement in the contrast over component. I was just happy to see the cable reduction around the back of the set.


----------



## JustinHoMi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> by service what do you mean? Did you already have digital and intend to order the HD suite or just a HD box? You could have swapped out a regular box for an HD box at your local office with no questions asked and in less than 5 minutes.



We don't have cable at all... we're moving to a new house... it's a completely new account.


I just thought it was an amusing conversation.


Anyways, I called them back (had to reschedule anyways), and requested the pace box. She said that only the DVR has HDMI output, and that they normally supply a Scientific Atlantic unit. /me shrugs


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's the resolution adjustment. It's common on the 8000 and 8300. Fix your output to either 1080, 720 or both of those and you'll reduce the flicker or remove it completely.



Sorry, not the same thing. I've had an HD set for 10 years and am quite used to that anomaly. My best guess is a hand-shake problem between the box and the set. It only occurs after going from 1080i/720p to 480i (digital) and then back to 1080i/720p.


----------



## tommy122

What's up with Surface on TWC 217? It's 4:3 aspect ratio and no DD.


----------



## longtimewolf

should I be getting DD out of TWC SA8300? Cause I am not...


----------



## Barr12

"should I be getting DD out of TWC SA8300? Cause I am not... "


I was not able to get DD from the SA 830 on TWC Raleigh/Cary either using HDMI cable from the 8300 to my TV (whicjh has HDMI input). Not sure why, the technology can support it. Maybe an HDCP compliance issue?


Anyway, I just ran digital audio from the 8300 (I used digital optical cable) to the stereo receiver. Then in the 8300 settings (remote settings button) choose Dolby Digital at the appropriate setting. Turn off sound to the TV speakers.


Voila, HDTV and DD 5.1 when broadcast.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up with Surface on TWC 217? It's 4:3 aspect ratio and no DD.



Appears to have been a network problem. I was walking out the door when I saw it was letterboxed, turned around and checked and it was coming in that way. The Surface forum says it was only in HD on the west coast feed, and it went to SD in the middle of the show. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=582470


----------



## longtimewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barr12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "should I be getting DD out of TWC SA8300? Cause I am not... "
> 
> 
> I was not able to get DD from the SA 830 on TWC Raleigh/Cary either using HDMI cable from the 8300 to my TV (whicjh has HDMI input). Not sure why, the technology can support it. Maybe an HDCP compliance issue?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just ran digital audio from the 8300 (I used digital optical cable) to the stereo receiver. Then in the 8300 settings (remote settings button) choose Dolby Digital at the appropriate setting. Turn off sound to the TV speakers.
> 
> 
> Voila, HDTV and DD 5.1 when broadcast.



I have set my system up this way. I changed out the optial cable to one I know gave me 5.1 so we can rule that out.


Looks like it may be TWC...anyone else getting 5.1 in Raleigh on TWC???


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have set my system up this way. I changed out the optial cable to one I know gave me 5.1 so we can rule that out.
> 
> 
> Looks like it may be TWC...anyone else getting 5.1 in Raleigh on TWC???



Yes.


Try this: Go into "settings", then press the "A" button. Under audio, switch from DD to stereo, then switch back. Your DD should return. For some reason, the switch from DD to stereo (and getting stuck there) tends to happen with the 8300 box.


----------



## longtimewolf

Now that is strange...that worked.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appears to have been a network problem. I was walking out the door when I saw it was letterboxed, turned around and checked and it was coming in that way. The Surface forum says it was only in HD on the west coast feed, and it went to SD in the middle of the show. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=582470



Thanks for your response. This is just a curiosity question from a non-technical person. Is it THAT difficult to broadcast a show in HD vs. SD for the networks? Most of the prime time shows are in HD now, so you would think that HD would be pretty routine for them now. I believe that this was the final show (Surface) for 2005. I would think that the network would be especially concerned that this one be broadcast without a hitch.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Try this: Go into "settings", then press the "A" button. Under audio, switch from DD to stereo, then switch back. Your DD should return. For some reason, the switch from DD to stereo (and getting stuck there) tends to happen with the 8300 box.



I receive DD 5.1 just fine most of the time. The 8300HD box has a mind of it's own and sometimes will revert back for no apparent reason. When I see a show that is suppose to be DD 5.1 but it's not, I go back into setup and re-authorize DD (even though it already shows DD) and this seems to fix it for the time being.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, not the same thing. I've had an HD set for 10 years and am quite used to that anomaly. My best guess is a hand-shake problem between the box and the set. It only occurs after going from 1080i/720p to 480i (digital) and then back to 1080i/720p.



That's exactly what I mean. Fix your box so that it doesn't output 480 and you won't get the flicker. It's a box issue not a TV issue.


----------



## posg

VisionOn et al,


If you can avoid it, I encourage you NOT to select a fixed resolution output (i.e. 1080i) on your set top box. Allow the set top box to "pass through" the native resolution of the transmission and let your TV do the scaling.


Yes, you will get the hickup while your set changes between modes, but your TV has a much better scaler than the crappy one in the box and you should get much better results when watching programming upconverted from SD.


Some TVs do not accept all native resoltions, and then you'll probably have to use the set top, but otherwise, avoid it.


----------



## longtimewolf

OK, so now my Samsung HLP5063 is not displaying in full screen. Even the HD channels have black side bars.


Not sure what happened...maybe my STB is going out???


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VisionOn et al,
> 
> 
> If you can avoid it, I encourage you NOT to select a fixed resolution output (i.e. 1080i) on your set top box. Allow the set top box to "pass through" the native resolution of the transmission and let your TV do the scaling.
> 
> 
> Yes, you will get the hickup while your set changes between modes, but your TV has a much better scaler than the crappy one in the box and you should get much better results when watching programming upconverted from SD.



I tried that for a while and the difference was not that noticeable to me. In the end the annoyance factor beat out whatever slight picture improvement the TV conversion provided. I only pass through the HD signals and let the box handle the 480. The quality of the 480 signal is not great to begin with so I can live with the loss.


----------



## posg

VisionOn,


It may be that there isn't much difference between the conversion in the box and the conversion in your set.


I sprung for the "step up" XBR model 32" LCD with the built in ATSC tuner, not because it was a better HDTV than the base line model, but because it seemed to perform better on SDTV.


I knew that I'd still be watching as much or more SDTV than HDTV in the near term, so it was important to me. SDTV is all over the map in signal quality. I still like the analogue version of the basic channels (2-77) on the TV's tuner better than the digital simulcast versions of those channels through the set top box, with the exception of those that originate in a digital format from the programmer.


But these are all more significant differences than HDMI vs component. 480i SDTV still looks better in it's native resolution on a good standard definition set.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I knew that I'd still be watching as much or more SDTV than HDTV in the near term, so it was important to me. SDTV is all over the map in signal quality. I still like the analogue version of the basic channels (2-77) on the TV's tuner better than the digital simulcast versions of those channels through the set top box, with the exception of those that originate in a digital format from the programmer.



I have the opposite. The analog signals fed straight into the TV look terrible with the TV tuner. However when the analog signal is fed through the VCR and displayed as composite it's not that bad.


The box gives me much better SDTV than either of those so it looks like JVC skimped on the analog tuner ability and put it in the upconverter, but I'm flying off topic here so I'll save that subject for another day.


----------



## mikea28

well i wrote to [email protected] as suggested above regarding new HD channels. Here's what I got in response.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fred Dressler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn2hd should be available shortly into the new year. nfl tv probably will not.



ESPN2-HD is more important than the NFL Network anyway, so that's good news at least. Hopefully they won't charge extra for it (I can't see them doing that since they already make us pay for ESPN-HD via the HD Suite).


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Just clarification, WNCN-DT is being transmitted at full power correct?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Just clarification, WNCN-DT is being transmitted at full power correct?



Technically, no. The FCC made the power assignments back in 1997 according to everyone's NTSC power at the time. Back then, we were a half power independent station running black & white re-runs and Shop at Home Network overnight.


While the other's got assigned 1 Megawatts, we were assigned 500 Kilowatts. From your end, we are at half the power of WRAL. From the FCC end, we are at full power.


And stuck at this level until the transition, when everyone's power will be set to the final levels by the FCC.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i wrote to [email protected] as suggested above regarding new HD channels. Here's what I got in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD is more important than the NFL Network anyway, so that's good news at least. Hopefully they won't charge extra for it (I can't see them doing that since they already make us pay for ESPN-HD via the HD Suite).



I got much the same response from Dressler. I'm also happy to hear about ESPN2HD, but I can't say that I agree with his thought on the NFL Network. His response to me was that the NFL demands that it be on the basic digital tier vs. being included in a premium sports tier (ex. CSTV, etc.). And, that the channel only appeals to "real fans" and would not engender wide appeal (and would therefore, not be worth the cost). I responded back that I totally disagree, and cited that TWC is the only one of the top 5 cable providers to not offer the NFL Network. The NFL has tremendously wide and very diverse appeal and would certainly be more appealing than some of the recent additions to our channel line-up (ex. TV1, Galavision, Telemundo, and an ever increasing number of shopping channels). Obviously, he does not agree- and, since he's the boss, I guess we'll never get the NFL Network.


Anyway, I was kind of impressed that he even responded to my e-mail. That's more than I can say for the local TWC CSR's who simply spit out a form-letter every time you send an e-mail to them. I'm psyched about ESPN2HD, but know that it's probably months before it actually gets added.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got much the same response from Dressler. I'm also happy to hear about ESPN2HD, but I can't say that I agree with his thought on the NFL Network. His response to me was that the NFL demands that it be on the basic digital tier vs. being included in a premium sports tier (ex. CSTV, etc.). And, that the channel only appeals to "real fans" and would not engender wide appeal (and would therefore, not be worth the cost). I responded back that I totally disagree, and cited that TWC is the only one of the top 5 cable providers to not offer the NFL Network. The NFL has tremendously wide and very diverse appeal and would certainly be more appealing than some of the recent additions to our channel line-up (ex. TV1, Galavision, Telemundo, and an ever increasing number of shopping channels). Obviously, he does not agree- and, since he's the boss, I guess we'll never get the NFL Network.



I'm as big a sports fan as anyone, but ESPN and the NFL Network only appeal to sports fans. As reluctant as TWC is to add more HD content, I think that if they add another HD channel to their lineup, it should be one with a broader range of appeal such as Univeral HD.....just my opinion.


----------



## rlpip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Technically, no. The FCC made the power assignments back in 1997 according to everyone's NTSC power at the time. Back then, we were a half power independent station running black & white re-runs and Shop at Home Network overnight.
> 
> 
> While the other's got assigned 1 Megawatts, we were assigned 500 Kilowatts. From your end, we are at half the power of WRAL. From the FCC end, we are at full power.
> 
> 
> And stuck at this level until the transition, when everyone's power will be set to the final levels by the FCC.



Interesting -- I wonder if WTVD/ABC is at half power as well, and therein lies the problem ...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Technically, no. The FCC made the power assignments back in 1997 according to everyone's NTSC power at the time. Back then, we were a half power independent station running black & white re-runs and Shop at Home Network overnight.
> 
> 
> While the other's got assigned 1 Megawatts, we were assigned 500 Kilowatts. From your end, we are at half the power of WRAL. From the FCC end, we are at full power.
> 
> 
> And stuck at this level until the transition, when everyone's power will be set to the final levels by the FCC.



Ok, thx for the clarification.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i wrote to [email protected] as suggested above regarding new HD channels. Here's what I got in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD is more important than the NFL Network anyway, so that's good news at least. Hopefully they won't charge extra for it (I can't see them doing that since they already make us pay for ESPN-HD via the HD Suite).



I also wrote Mr. Dressler:


My email:

*"Is there a firm date for the addition of ESPN2-HD to the current programming lineup in Raleigh/Cary?"*


His response:

*"Probably by end of first quarter, and sooner if possible."*


----------



## posg

Speaking of transmitter power, any possibilty that Sinclair (channels 22 & 28) will spend a nickel and become real full power DTV stations, or will they limp along making the absolute minimum investment required, whining all the way??? They will NEVER be on cable, and I doubt that 28 will ever be HDTV. Pitiful broadcaster.


----------



## MNF Mixer

Anyone know WTVD-11's chielf engineer's name? Monday Night Football has pulsing, AGC-sounding audio recently. Looks and sounds like WTVD added their own Dolby AC3-encoder in Durham, where as they used to just pass the ABC feed straight through. If anyone knows the guy's name, please let me know. No one answers the phone there after 5 pm.


Thanks.


----------



## cbordman

NBC is almost unwatchable tonight.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC is almost unwatchable tonight.



Well, I don't know about unwatchable, but whatever Christmas special is on right now seems to be widescreen but in SD, so I'm getting vertical and horizontal letterboxing. Other than that the signal looks fine OTA. For all I know it's not suppose to be in HD though.


Are you watching via TWC? It's always helpful to folks (including the engineering staff from the various stations who are on from time to time) to let us know how you are watching the HD. We've seen a number of cases where the problem was either between the station and TWC or TWC itself (i.e. OTA folks like me saw no problems).


----------



## RSMoonwalks

*Anybody else having problems with the sound on FOX 50* I've tried it with and without the cable box and getting same thing....almost so bad you can't understand anything said..... Oh this is on Charter [Roxboro area] last night and this morning again...


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm as big a sports fan as anyone, but ESPN and the NFL Network only appeal to sports fans. As reluctant as TWC is to add more HD content, I think that if they add another HD channel to their lineup, it should be one with a broader range of appeal such as Univeral HD.....just my opinion.



Universal HD will be added as part of a carriage agreement made with TWC about a month ago. The only question is when. As for wider appeal ... I really think there are more "sports fans" than there are Law and Order fans- which is about the only thing you'll get with Universal HD.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC is almost unwatchable tonight.



The problem was on the inbound sat feed, and when normal reset procedures failed, I had them switch to the upconverted SD until I could get there. I switched to the back-up LNB on the dish and it settled down in time for Law & Order at 10. (Poor Martha is still not in HD










You can always tell if it's a sat issue as it affects the national feed on Weather Plus, which rides on the HD bitstream from network. The sky was crystal clear last night, and the sat signal was so strong it overloaded the RF input to the receiver.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Universal HD will be added as part of a carriage agreement made with TWC about a month ago. The only question is when. As for wider appeal ... I really think there are more "sports fans" than there are Law and Order fans- which is about the only thing you'll get with Universal HD.



Thanks for the info. It would be nice if TWC would carry all of the HD content that is available, but that ain't gonna happen. Maybe Univeral HD was a bad example but, since TWC tends to reluctantly add "maybe" one additional HD channel per year, it should be one that has a broad range of appeal rather than a strictly sports or home shopping or religious etc.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. It would be nice if TWC would carry all of the HD content that is available, but that ain't gonna happen. May Univeral HD was a bad example but, since TWC tends to reluctantly add "maybe" one additional HD channel per year, it should be one that has a broad range of appeal rather than a strictly sports or home shopping or religious etc.



The more people that email [email protected] , the more likely we are to get results.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of transmitter power, any possibilty that Sinclair (channels 22 & 28) will spend a nickel and become real full power DTV stations, or will they limp along making the absolute minimum investment required, whining all the way??? They will NEVER be on cable, and I doubt that 28 will ever be HDTV. Pitiful broadcaster.



I think that Sinclair is probably worthy of a discussion thread of it's own







I just don't get them. They seem to resist any kind of technical improvements. Their content basically sucks and when they occasionally do get a hit show, they cancel it. You gotta' wonder why they ever invested money in the TV business to begin with.


----------



## cbordman

I was flipping between OTA and Time Warner during the christmas special. It was in HD, but freezing about every 2 seconds.


----------



## posg

Comment to WTVD engineer.


Somewhere in the audio chain, it sounds like the level may be a little hot, yielding slightly distorted results. (referring to the WTVD-DT 11.1 stereo audio, don't have DD yet)


----------



## Greg T

I have some friends that bought my old HDTV. They have direcTV now, but they are thinking of switching to Time Warner. What's the status of Hockey in HD on TW? Especially the canes. Are they putting the Fox sports and OLN HD games on INHD?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have some friends that bought my old HDTV. They have direcTV now, but they are thinking of switching to Time Warner. What's the status of Hockey in HD on TW? Especially the canes. Are they putting the Fox sports and OLN HD games on INHD?




See here for a link to the sporting events on TWC.


----------



## Greg T

Does TW pass any HD hockey games via Center ice beside Canes games? DirecTV passes a few HD hockey games a week on their special events channels. These are usually OLN HD and Fox Sports HD channels.


----------



## phishbfm

its in that link. Some canes games will be shown on INHD which would be those fox sports and OLN broadcasts.


----------



## windmiller

Looking for a Antenna Installer in the Chaple Hill area.


Does anyone know of a installer in the Chapel Hill area that would install a Winegard HD9085 antenna? I want to have a antenna installed for my dad for Xmas so he can get OTA HD.


Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a Antenna Installer in the Chaple Hill area.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a installer in the Chapel Hill area that would install a Winegard HD9085 antenna? I want to have a antenna installed for my dad for Xmas so he can get OTA HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions



I'll be more than happy to help you out. Send me a PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## cbordman

Is there a time frame for when Time Warner's digital channels (channels 2 thru 77) will be available via unencryted QAM?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a time frame for when Time Warner's digital channels (channels 2 thru 77) will be available via unencryted QAM?



The "basic" channels have been available for a few months. Eg, chanels 2-20 or so. I don't think the remainder would be available without encyrption unless they put them on a set of frequencies that they could filter.


Drew


----------



## posg

Everything except the off-airs and the cable access channels, TNT-HD, and Discovery-HD has "conditional access", not encryption. My guess is that it will always be that way. First, it drives consumers to "access hardware". i.e. set top or cablecard, which opens up potential revenue streams. Plus, I think that the confusion over tuning to channels such as 78.11** would cause too much confusion and headaches for the front office and the consumer, plus the guide issue, etc. They're smart to do what their doing.


**The only way to "remap" the channels is with a CableCard.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everything except the off-airs and the cable access channels, TNT-HD, and Discovery-HD has "conditional access", not encryption. My guess is that it will always be that



What's the difference between conditional access and encryption? Or do you just mean that scrambling is not really encryption?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## cbordman

So it will never be like it is now? Buy a TV that only has a digital/QAM tuner inside, plug the Time Warner cable into the TV, and get 70+ "basic" channels?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it will never be like it is now? Buy a TV that only has a digital/QAM tuner inside, plug the Time Warner cable into the TV, and get 70+ "basic" channels?



If you mean "like it is now" as in how you do analog cable, then no. That's what the cablecard is for. You buy a TV with a cablecard slot, rent a cablecard from TWC (for a bit less than the cost of a cable box), put it in your TV, and get all the digital channels.


Digital cable has become a great way for cable companies to extort more money from customers by making them rent either a box or a card.


----------



## posg

Encryption is a scheme where signals are altered so that they cannot be processed further without the support of external manipulation.


Conditional access is a scheme where channels are processed or not processed depending on how they are tagged.


A little different approach, but effectively the same result.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Conditional access is a scheme where channels are processed or not processed depending on how they are tagged.



So the content is all there, it is just effectively hidden. Is that it?


Everything I'm reading about conditional access referrs to DVB-CA talks about

DVB-CSA (content scrambling algorithm). Am I reading about the right stuff?


Drew


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital cable has become a great way for cable companies to extort more money from customers by making them rent either a box or a card.


\\Ex*tort"\\ 1. To wrest from an unwilling person by physical force,

menace, duress, torture, or any undue or illegal exercise

of power or ingenuity; to wrench away (from); to tear

away; to wring (from); to exact; as, to extort

contributions from the vanquished; to extort confessions

of guilt; to extort a promise; to extort payment of a

debt.


Is this really what you mean? Sadly, we are prone to feeling entitled to things these days. I have yet to see a computer I can plug a wire into and get free high speed data. How about a satellite dish that I plug right into my tv and get 200 channels? Things can change of course: how many years did I rent a telephone from Ma Bell? All our luxuries cost money. I think it's unfair to indict for-profit companies; dish, cable, et.al. for charging for service - a service that I can choose to do without. There are entertainment services we still get for free - but they do require buying an antenna.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this really what you mean? Sadly, we are prone to feeling entitled to things these days. I have



Its not about feeling entitled to get things for free. It is about paying more (service fee + box/card rental) for less service (can't record directly from cable without funky ir-blasters to change the channel in the dreaded set top box) and/or less control (have to rent a buggy, small capacity dvr from the cable company that won't let me archive shows to DVD or transcode them for my ipod).


Drew


----------



## cbordman

That will take another selling point away from cable: free basic service on all additional outlets.


----------



## Zilla

Hi, I'm newly subscribed to the thread. I put together an HTPC with an SDTV PVR, and am now looking into adding an HTDV PVR. Do folks around the RDU area (Cary in my case) get good receptions with just an indoor HDTV antenna, or you folks recommend an outdoor one? I'll of course get a card that's also QAM-capable. Hope this question is pertinent to the thread. Thanks.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this really what you mean?



Yes, as a matter of fact it is. Cable companies used the digital transition to pick a technology that would require customers to either rent a box or rent a card to get what they used to be able to get with no card or box. They could have gone with something combatible with the tuners shipping in HDTVs so we could get those channels without the additional "rental" fee. They didn't. Once analog is turned off everyone's cable bill will go up between $3 and $5 per month *per set* just to keep watching the channels they were watching before.


And if I happen to use an opensource DVR solution like Myth or one that doesn't get approved by CableLabs (a front for the cable companies), then I won't even be able to use it anymore when analog is turned off (except off the air content).


Did I mean extortion? *Absolutely.*


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm newly subscribed to the thread. I put together an HTPC with an SDTV PVR, and am now looking into adding an HTDV PVR. Do folks around the RDU area (Cary in my case) get good receptions with just an indoor HDTV antenna, or you folks recommend an outdoor one? I'll of course get a card that's also QAM-capable. Hope this question is pertinent to the thread. Thanks.



My indoor antenna works great in Holly Springs. It did not work well in the raleigh crabtree mall area when i lived there.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Did anyone else have issues last night with ESPN-HD on TWC in the Cary area? There were severe breakups in both audio and video. Is this being caused by testing of ESPN2HD, etc?


----------



## Baler




pkscout said:


> Cable companies used the digital transition to pick a technology ... They could have gone with something combatible with the tuners shipping in HDTVs ...
> QAM encryption has been around a lot longer than just the "digital transition". I suspect it has more to do with something called cable theft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkscout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once analog is turned off everyone's cable bill will go up between $3 and $5 per month *per set* just to keep watching the channels they were watching before.
> 
> The market will never support that. Ever heard of Beta? Hard to make a profit while losing customers. You haven't weighed in on the evils of Satellite and HSD boxes.
Click to expand...


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have issues last night with ESPN-HD on TWC in the Cary area? There were severe breakups in both audio and video. Is this being caused by testing of ESPN2HD, etc?



Testing ESPN2HD? Do you know something that I don't?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Testing ESPN2HD? Do you know something that I don't?



From a few pages back:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also wrote Mr. Dressler:
> 
> 
> My email:
> 
> *"Is there a firm date for the addition of ESPN2-HD to the current programming lineup in Raleigh/Cary?"*
> 
> 
> His response:
> 
> *"Probably by end of first quarter, and sooner if possible."*


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm newly subscribed to the thread. I put together an HTPC with an SDTV PVR, and am now looking into adding an HTDV PVR. Do folks around the RDU area (Cary in my case) get good receptions with just an indoor HDTV antenna, or you folks recommend an outdoor one? I'll of course get a card that's also QAM-capable. Hope this question is pertinent to the thread. Thanks.



I'm near the corner of hwy 54 and Cary pkwy. I was unable to get stable reception with any plain indoor antenna I tried. I moved to a channel master 4228 in my attic, and that really helped. In fact, the lack of having to fine tune the antenna position for each station is what allowed me to build an HTPC.


I currently have a mythtv box where I'm using an old Air2PC for OTA, and a Dvico Fusion5 for QAM.


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From a few pages back:



Dressler's response is the kind of vague answer we always get from TWC. That doesn't mean they are testing it in our market. Heck-- they signed an agreement for Universal HD weeks ago and they've yet to add it.


----------



## cbordman

They should test ESPN2HD with the NC State bowl game.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dressler's response is the kind of vague answer we always get from TWC. That doesn't mean they are testing it in our market. Heck-- they signed an agreement for Universal HD weeks ago and they've yet to add it.



I respectfully disagree. Usually the answer is "we will carry it soon". His answer was specific to a timeframe (end of the first quarter at the latest). I just wonder if the glitches I've seen are related to the testing. That would be my first (best) guess.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. Usually the answer is "we will carry it soon". His answer was specific to a timeframe (end of the first quarter at the latest). I just wonder if the glitches I've seen are related to the testing. That would be my first (best) guess.



Believe me, I'd like to think that we will soon get ESPN2HD. But- they do not even have an agreement with ABC/Disney/ESPN yet, so they certainly will not test until then. Having some experience with TWC responses, I can translate Dressler's comment:


(Translated) We may strike a carriage agreement for ESPN2HD, and we may not. If we do, it will be in the 1st Q 2006 before our current agreement runs out in May 2006. Once the agreement is signed, it's up to the local TWC to add the channel to it's line-up. That could take days, weeks, or months (ex. Universal HD).


So, unfortunately, I don't think ESPN2HD is imminent.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm near the corner of hwy 54 and Cary pkwy. I was unable to get stable reception with any plain indoor antenna I tried. I moved to a channel master 4228 in my attic, and that really helped. In fact, the lack of having to fine tune the antenna position for each station is what allowed me to build an HTPC.
> 
> 
> I currently have a mythtv box where I'm using an old Air2PC for OTA, and a Dvico Fusion5 for QAM.
> 
> 
> Drew



I live near High House/Davis Drive corner. I just bought a Kworld ATSC-110 analog+digital card and a Terk HDTVa amplified indoor antenna, both for


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have issues last night with ESPN-HD on TWC in the Cary area? There were severe breakups in both audio and video. Is this being caused by testing of ESPN2HD, etc?



Yes, here in Raleigh while skipping through (the Jimmy V). I have no clue why, but the Sportscenter replays this AM were perfect.


----------



## posg

Anybody on Time Warner Raleigh (or cities served off the Raleigh Digital Hub) who is/has had problems with HDNets Movies (ch 294) freezing and/or being gone for several minutes at a time, please post a response here. I complained to Time Warner via e-mail and they e-mailed me back that a tech would show up at a certain time. I need to convince them that it's a headend issue (if it is, and I am 99% sure it is) so any verification I can get here will help. Thanks


----------



## tommy122

I was watching Numbers last night and about halfway through the show it switched from HD/DD5.1 to SD. This lasted about 15 minutes and it "snapped back" to HD. I hardly ever watch a network (NBC, CBS, ect.) HD show that there isn't some audio or video problem. Is it THAT darn difficult to have a complete hour of network HD/DD5.1 without any problems? I never have this problem with TNT HD or INHD. What's the difference?


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody on Time Warner Raleigh (or cities served off the Raleigh Digital Hub) who is/has had problems with HDNets Movies (ch 294) freezing and/or being gone for several minutes at a time, please post a response here. I complained to Time Warner via e-mail and they e-mailed me back that a tech would show up at a certain time. I need to convince them that it's a headend issue (if it is, and I am 99% sure it is) so any verification I can get here will help. Thanks



I haven't watched that channel in the last few weeks but the last time I did I saw the same type of problem (see my previous post from 11/26). However, almost everytime I watch 217(e.g. during ER Thursday night) there are many times the screen grows blank and the audio is gone for severa seconds--but then 217 has neve been reliable.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody on Time Warner Raleigh (or cities served off the Raleigh Digital Hub) who is/has had problems with HDNets Movies (ch 294) freezing and/or being gone for several minutes at a time, please post a response here. I complained to Time Warner via e-mail and they e-mailed me back that a tech would show up at a certain time. I need to convince them that it's a headend issue (if it is, and I am 99% sure it is) so any verification I can get here will help. Thanks



I've noticed it often the past couple weeks. Mostly 294, less on 293.


----------



## cbordman

I couldn't get either of the HDNET channels to show up when i was watching this morning.


----------



## cbordman

Has anyone used the INHD Tuneup that was shown this morning at 7am? They have a 5.1 surround test, but my receiver was only showing a Left and Right channel.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't watched that channel in the last few weeks but the last time I did I saw the same type of problem (see my previous post from 11/26). However, almost everytime I watch 217(e.g. during ER Thursday night) there are many times the screen grows blank and the audio is gone for severa seconds--but then 217 has neve been reliable.



TWC customers and Engineers are reporting back my previous posts on good connections have resolved almost all drop outs on 217, and others. Even though the picture is digital, it is still transported as RF over the cable system, and our frequency on TWC is very vulnerable to common RF issues.


Make sure all cable is RG-6 or better. Make sure every connection is clean and tight, by looking for shiny center conductors, and good crimps on the connectors. Poor crimps or too tightly crimped connectors are the most common fault because at these bitrates, it acts more like waveguide than cable. Any splitters or amps in the system should be checked since each connection can have a 3dB drop in signal strength, and amps can amplify more noise than signal. The more direct connection the better.


Keep in mind your home builder may have put (cheap) wires in the walls instead of a qualified installer. If all this fails, and using a little patience, TWC can help you test signal strength using channel 999 and determine if your signal is borderline, and send someone out to help.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't get either of the HDNET channels to show up when i was watching this morning.



same here but it's been going on for a few weeks now it seems, although i only check intermittently.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC customers and Engineers are reporting back my previous posts on good connections have resolved almost all drop outs on 217, and others. Even though the picture is digital, it is still transported as RF over the cable system, and our frequency on TWC is very vulnerable to common RF issues.
> 
> 
> Make sure all cable is RG-6 or better. Make sure every connection is clean and tight, by looking for shiny center conductors, and good crimps on the connectors. Poor crimps or too tightly crimped connectors are the most common fault because at these bitrates, it acts more like waveguide than cable. Any splitters or amps in the system should be checked since each connection can have a 3dB drop in signal strength, and amps can amplify more noise than signal. The more direct connection the better.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind your home builder may have put (cheap) wires in the walls instead of a qualified installer. If all this fails, and using a little patience, TWC can help you test signal strength using channel 999 and determine if your signal is borderline, and send someone out to help.



Thanks for your reply, but perhaps the operative words are "have resolved almost all drop outs on 217." I doubt that at least in my case that it is a connection or signal level problem. Last week I had a line moved by TWC from one wall to another in preparation for getting a new LCD in the bedroom. He checked all connections and boosted my signal strength. My current connection that has the problem goes directly from the box on the outside of the house to the 3100HD box. The 3100HD is connected via component and digital out through my Harmon Kardon A/V receiver with component cable to my Pioneer Plasma.


As far as I can recalll, I never see the problem on 255 (maybe one in the last few years) or 211 or 293 or any other channel, only on 217 and 294 and I watch 293 a lot more than 294. I've seen the problem before and after TWC was here. Actually the TWC rep did not check the coax connector on the back of the 3100HD, but if that was a bad connection I'd think I'd have problems on more than a few channels.


I just bought my new LCD this AM (Panasonic 32lx50) and TWC is bringing out a 3250HD Wednesday. So Thursday night I will be able to check and see if the problem occurs on 217 on both sets during ER (assuming it's not a repeat and we're watching it).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Sorry, ratings period is over. Thursday night is a Special two hour Apprentice finale. (SD) As posted several months ago, my bad cable connection was just a loose cable at the box, and it only affected 217. It is frequency dependant, and can just as easily be caused by too much signal, but that has not been the case with 217 as far as I know.


----------



## posg

NBC17ENG,


A while back, you indicated that you might have some "improvements" to your HDTV picture quality by the end of the year. Any updates??? If not we may have to change your moniker from "NBC17ENG" to "Mr. Softee". Just funnin' with you.


----------



## Daryl L

A little OT:


I just replaced my old HD-ready RPTV with a LCD Integrated HD TV (cablecard ready). It has the TVGOS feature on it. I have TWC cable line straight to the tv (no cablecard) and I'm using my city zipcode (Pembroke, 28372) for the TVGOS but after three weeks I get no match for a cable service to select. Anybody on the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville system with TVGOS get guide data. If so what zip are you using?


It worked during the first week when I tried it using my OTA antenna but after switching (I did redo setup to select cable connected) to my cable line I get nothing.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> A while back, you indicated that you might have some "improvements" to your HDTV picture quality by the end of the year. Any updates??? If not we may have to change your moniker from "NBC17ENG" to "Mr. Softee". Just funnin' with you.



The new racks are going into place now, and the last "shipping date" was tomorrow Dec 14th, but not sure of arrival date. Manufacturer is coming in to start up the new system, but it's not clear if that will be before the end of year. They have a "swat team" installing it at all the O&O's, so they should have it figured out by the time they hit our building. Weather Plus was fired up in one day by a similar team, but it was only their second system, and they had "challenges" with new equipment that had no manuals printed at that time. This stuff has been around long enough the bugs should be worked out of it by now.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new racks are going into place now, and the last "shipping date" was tomorrow Dec 14th, but not sure of arrival date. Manufacturer is coming in to start up the new system, but it's not clear if that will be before the end of year. They have a "swat team" installing it at all the O&O's, so they should have it figured out by the time they hit our building. Weather Plus was fired up in one day by a similar team, but it was only their second system, and they had "challenges" with new equipment that had no manuals printed at that time. This stuff has been around long enough the bugs should be worked out of it by now.



That's great news. Is this supposed to fix some of the motion issues? What should we look for after the install?


As always, thanks.


----------



## WildBill

Daryl,

Also a little OT but...

Sorry, no I don't have a TV with TVGOS to get guide data.

Perhaps someone else can aid Daryl on that question.

HOWEVER...

I do wonder which TV you picked up and how you like it as I am shopping. I too am looking into RP LCD's and will use the cable feed straight in without any TWC box. (I get by on the 11 dollar basic subscription or whatever it costs)


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It worked during the first week when I tried it using my OTA antenna but after switching (I did redo setup to select cable connected) to my cable line I get nothing.



I don't have cable, but I get my guide data off an antenna. One thing to check is to make sure you have analog channel 4 (WUNC PBS) in your guide - if you remove it (I did because I only wanted to watch the digital channels) TVGOS doesn't seem to be able to find it. Once I enabled it the guide downloads overnight.


Not sure that it helps in your situation tho,


-Jim


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl,
> 
> Also a little OT but...
> 
> Sorry, no I don't have a TV with TVGOS to get guide data.
> 
> Perhaps someone else can aid Daryl on that question.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> I do wonder which TV you picked up and how you like it as I am shopping. I too am looking into RP LCD's and will use the cable feed straight in without any TWC box. (I get by on the 11 dollar basic subscription or whatever it costs)
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck.



I didn't get a RP LCD though, I got the flat panel Sharp LC-26D7U LCD. I know I downsized from 57" to 26" (had to for certain reasons) but I like it. I has a beautifully sharp picture (especially with HD). It has 3 RF inputs, 1 for either air or cable analog input, 1 for digital cable, 1 for digital air. I connected my SA8300HD DVR into the HDMI input then switched to the DVI-I input to connect my Toshiba XS52 DVD recorder to the HDMI input.



pyedog,


Actually it worked fine when connected the way you have yours. But I removed OTA from the equation and replaced it with Cable on the input.


----------



## posg

NBC17ENG,


Thanks for the update!!! Maybe you can donate your old equipment to Sinclair!!! Cheap bastards.


----------



## toadfannc

Along with a hefty rate increase, I noticed the stunning announcement in my cable bill yesterday- TWC is adding channels. 2 religious channels. Boy, I know you're all as excited as I am (not).


So ... no new HD channels (it's been well over 1 year with no HD additions), and no decent channel additions (ex. NFL Network, ESPNU, etc.). Good 'ol Time Warner is just counting our money.


----------



## posg

In defense of Time Warner, they are one of the first operators to roll out digital simulcast of analogue channels in order to eventually reclaim needed bandwidth for future HDTV and VOD programming. They have corporately signed deals to roll out a variety of HD content in the near future. These deals are technically and legally complicated. All providers, cable and satelliite, are aggressively moving toward the future. This is all very expensive. If you want it, expect to pay for it. And don't expect things to happen overnight.


PS, no, I don't work for TWC, but I do respect their commitment to being a leader in the industry.


----------



## cbordman

What religions are they planning to offer?


----------



## Daryl L

Incase nobody noticed yet. I just found 2 interactive channels on ch.591 (TWC News and Information) and ch.592 (PassTime Games).


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Incase nobody noticed yet. I just found 2 interactive channels on ch.591 (TWC News and Information) and ch.592 (PassTime Games).




Awesome! Not much but new things to play with is always good. And you still get PIP in the gaming window. Nice find.










Suprisingly fast reaction time as well. They play very smoothly.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In defense of Time Warner, they are one of the first operators to roll out digital simulcast of analogue channels in order to eventually reclaim needed bandwidth for future HDTV and VOD programming. They have corporately signed deals to roll out a variety of HD content in the near future. These deals are technically and legally complicated. All providers, cable and satelliite, are aggressively moving toward the future. This is all very expensive. If you want it, expect to pay for it. And don't expect things to happen overnight.
> 
> 
> PS, no, I don't work for TWC, but I do respect their commitment to being a leader in the industry.



What HD content? Dressler (Corp VP of programming) has implied that we'll get ESPN2HD "within the 1Q of 2006", and Universal HD was signed. Keep in mind, just because they strike an agreement, it can take months for the local TWC's to launch it (ex. Universal HD).


----------



## posg

What if you operated a cable system and only 10% of your subscribers subscribed to an HDTV package, and the HDTV programmer insisted that his minimum compensation was based on 25% of your subscribers, and you knew that you wouldn't reach that point for a couple of years. These are the kind of issues cable and satellite operators have to deal with. That's why things take time. What would you do????


Univeral HD's programming is weak. Their distribution is limited. How much should they spend, and when. HDTV is an evolving product, and it has not yet reached the critical mass that is required for it to get all the focus and attention you would like to see. Quite frankly, at this point there's probably a whole lot more money to be made off standard definition video on demand than HDTV. And it requires a whole lot less of the precious bandwidth that is currently available. Patience, my friend, patience.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What if you operated a cable system and only 10% of your subscribers subscribed to an HDTV package, and the HDTV programmer insisted that his minimum compensation was based on 25% of your subscribers, and you knew that you wouldn't reach that point for a couple of years. These are the kind of issues cable and satellite operators have to deal with. That's why things take time. What would you do????



Chicken and egg problem. If *I* were doing it I would charge below my costs to get people on the service to start with and add channels as fast as I could and ramp prices as quickly as I could manage. What TWC (and, frankly DirecTV too) does is try to get people to pay way too much for way too little so that they can get all the money they need to add more channels by bilking their current subscribers. They don't want to invest because that affects the money given to shareholders and bonuses paid to the decision makers.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What if you operated a cable system and only 10% of your subscribers subscribed to an HDTV package, and the HDTV programmer insisted that his minimum compensation was based on 25% of your subscribers, and you knew that you wouldn't reach that point for a couple of years. These are the kind of issues cable and satellite operators have to deal with. That's why things take time. What would you do????



It's a complicated and expensive process with a built-in "catch 22". If TWC had more HD content, they would probably get more HD subscribers, and if they had more HD subscribers, they would carry more HD content. Can't answer that one, but every time I go Circuit City or Best Buys, the only TV's I see walking out the door are the HDTV's. So in my unofficial opinion, TWC should be positioning themselves in that direction a little faster than they are now.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What if you operated a cable system and only 10% of your subscribers subscribed to an HDTV package, and the HDTV programmer insisted that his minimum compensation was based on 25% of your subscribers, and you knew that you wouldn't reach that point for a couple of years. These are the kind of issues cable and satellite operators have to deal with. That's why things take time. What would you do????
> 
> 
> Univeral HD's programming is weak. Their distribution is limited. How much should they spend, and when. HDTV is an evolving product, and it has not yet reached the critical mass that is required for it to get all the focus and attention you would like to see. Quite frankly, at this point there's probably a whole lot more money to be made off standard definition video on demand than HDTV. And it requires a whole lot less of the precious bandwidth that is currently available. Patience, my friend, patience.



Believe me, I understand that HDTV represents a very small percentage of subscribers. However, it is undeniable that ALL other cable and satellite providers are being much more agressive with their HD content carriage agreements- realizing that more and more consumers are buing HDTVs. That's my problem with TWC- they are so monolithic and non-progressive. I recently visited some friends, one of whom had Cox and another who had Adelphia. Both had a much fuller HD line-up, and a much better SD channel assortment. For example, did you know that TWC is the only one of the top 5 cable providers who does not carry the NFL Network? Their reasoning is that "only real fans" want it, and that it would not represent something that is "widely appealing". So ... using that logic, I suppose the Speed Channel, the Golf Channel, the numerous shopping channels, etc, etc-- do represent channels with wide appeal?


As for Universal HD ... I agree. It's worthless. I'm in no hurry for it, but, at least it would be something. Read through this and other forums-- TWC HD subs are fed up with getting absolutely nothing for almost a year and half, while every other provider adds and adds.


I'm just so sick of TWC saying they are an innovator and are responsive to their subscribers. They just are not-- in fact, they use their cable division to subsidize their other corporate interests. No wonder we see Comcast commercials constantly.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Believe me, I understand that HDTV represents a very small percentage of subscribers. However, it is undeniable that ALL other cable and satellite providers are being much more agressive with their HD content carriage agreements- realizing that more and more consumers are buing HDTVs.



I haven't seen anything on satellite that makes me want their HD service. Sure they have some Voom castoffs if yo uwant to pay but local stations? Do DirectTV actually send an HD signal or are you still required to have a OTA antenna for those? The cost of most Sat HD packages I've seen is higher than TWC and includes content available for free with TWC Digital.


Sure some other cable providers have more channels and some have less available but I've yet to see one cableco who is providing every channel available to all markets.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a complicated and expensive process with a built-in "catch 22". If TWC had more HD content, they would probably get more HD subscribers, and if they had more HD subscribers, they would carry more HD content. Can't answer that one, but every time I go Circuit City or Best Buys, the only TV's I see walking out the door are the HDTV's. So in my unofficial opinion, TWC should be positioning themselves in that direction a little faster than they are now.



Not a "catch 22" yet. My guess is that most HDTV owners are gobbling up whatever programming they can find, not, as you argue, waiting for more choice before they subscribe. HDTV still has not yet reached the magic "CRITICAL MASS", which I predict will occur somewhere in the 30% of TV household range. Comments???


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chicken and egg problem. If *I* were doing it I would charge below my costs to get people on the service to start with and add channels as fast as I could and ramp prices as quickly as I could manage. What TWC (and, frankly DirecTV too) does is try to get people to pay way too much for way too little so that they can get all the money they need to add more channels by bilking their current subscribers. They don't want to invest because that affects the money given to shareholders and bonuses paid to the decision makers.



Once again


1) There is still a paltry amount of HDTV programming available

2) A lot of it is recycled bulk

3) A relatively small percentage of viewers have HDTVs

4) HDTV channels are bandwidth hogs, bandwidth that can be used for more lucrative programming, like VOD


The bottom line is this:


The cable industy's near term strategy is to recover bandwidth allocated to analogue channels, which represents around 75% of the available bandwidth, but this will require set top boxes on ALL outlets in ALL households, not a cheap undertaking. Secondly, "switched video" will dramatically improve efficiency, but that also requires two-way capability at every outlet. But it will happen.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once again
> 
> 
> 1) There is still a paltry amount of HDTV programming available
> 
> 2) A lot of it is recycled bulk
> 
> 3) A relatively small percentage of viewers have HDTVs
> 
> 4) HDTV channels are bandwidth hogs, bandwidth that can be used for more lucrative programming, like VOD



At some point in time, HDTV's or EDTV's will be in most all households. (Not sure, but I don't think that they even make analog TV's any more.) At that point, consumer demand will drive what the cable companies carry. My guess would be, mostly HD content. Sure HDTV is a bandwidth hog, but so is high speed Internet. Are you ready to go back to dialup?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At some point in time, HDTV's or EDTV's will be in most all households. (Not sure, but I don't think that they even make analog TV's any more.) At that point, consumer demand will drive what the cable companies carry. My guess would be, mostly HD content. Sure HDTV is a bandwidth hog, but so is high speed Internet. Are you ready to go back to dialup?



The amount of available bandwidth is not the problem-- you're right, those degenerates out there downloading their porn using RoadRunner, get plenty of allocated bandwidth. But, TWC is unwilling to add bandwidth capability for the "paltry" (see earlier post) few of us HD customers. Therefore, they're not in any hurry to add HD channels, no matter how much we gripe.


----------



## posg

Time Warner does not have as much downstream bandwidth assigned to both Road Runner & Digital Phone combined as one HDTV channel requires. Truth be known, high speed internet requires very little bandwidth, hell, you can send it down a phone line!!!!! Internet traffic is on a "time-share" basis. Each user shares the same small amount of bandwidth with all other users.


----------



## robertmee

Anybody else not getting UNC stations on TWC-Cary? Channels 4, 201 to 204 are dead.


----------



## Wayne Estabrook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertmee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else not getting UNC stations on TWC-Cary? Channels 4, 201 to 204 are dead.



Robertmee;


All TWC UNC stations are fine here in Durham 201 thru 205 and Channel 9 is the analog UNC-TV and it is OK too.


----------



## MNF Mixer

Anyone else noticing WTVD's 5.1 audio change drastically about two months ago? I recently spoke to WTVD's chief engineer, who confirmed they had installed the Octimax 5.1 ( www.linearacoustic.com ). This box has many features, mainly an AGC to control audio levels from commercials, local news, and network feeds. It can also synthesize stereo into a 5.1 mix. Apparently, many stations are buying them.


In the last two months, everything airing in true DD 5.1 on ABC HD has comprssed dialog and audio that ramps up and down in the front and rears as the dialog comes and goes. For example, the lineups on Monday Night Football are absolutely unintellgible as the rear channels swell when the announcers lay out.


The dialog in the center is also so compressed it has a crunchy, borderline distorted quality. It really is quite noticeable on LOST.


I guess I am just looking for confirmation that my recordings don't lie and that WTVD needs to not process true DD material or do some serious callibration on the magic Octimax box.


Lemme know.


----------



## posg

Re: WTVD HD audio processing


I agree 100%. I do not have DD 5.1, I just listen to WTVD's HDTV audio in stereo, and it definitely is overprocessed to the point of minor distortion. Very harsh, especially in music cresendos. I glad someone else has noticed this. Now, how do we get WTVD to fix it???


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: WTVD HD audio processing
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. I do not have DD 5.1, I just listen to WTVD's HDTV audio in stereo, and it definitely is overprocessed to the point of minor distortion. Very harsh, especially in music cresendos. I glad someone else has noticed this. Now, how do we get WTVD to fix it???



Me too.


----------



## robertmee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wayne Estabrook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Robertmee;
> 
> 
> All TWC UNC stations are fine here in Durham 201 thru 205 and Channel 9 is the analog UNC-TV and it is OK too.



Turns out my surge arrestor was causing the problem....Removed the coax feed from that, and the channels came back. Weird.


BTW, on that note, when did TWC start modulating the entire channel range digitally? That has to be the case for me to lose channel '4' which has traditionally been analog only, along with the digital UNC feeds. Used to I thought, channels 2-99 occupied the normal analog freq spectrum, and then the digitals started (compressed and modulated of course) after that and only included channels above 100. Are they now compressing the entire channel range digitally 2-999 in addition to still sending channels 2-99 in analog?


I apologize if this has been covered...I tried searching this thread, but perhaps am not using the right keywords.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MNF Mixer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing WTVD's 5.1 audio change drastically about two months ago? ...... For example, the lineups on Monday Night Football are absolutely unintellgible as the rear channels swell when the announcers lay out. ....



That is hysterical! I mentioned it to my son the other night, mumbling about the "music" really wasn't needed and did nothing. Its bad enough the players mumble and now are even mentioning their Elementary school (unless he was serious about his last educational institution).


----------



## WildBill

Purchase time options:


Can you folks tell me what local shops you frequent for TV's?


I believe I am going to shop around and pick up a Sony KDF-E50A10 RP LCD this weekend.

I care about price, service and probably price with service a close 2nd.



Best Buy - Not excited about shopping here but I gotta check their $$

Circuit City - Ditto

Sears - Heard their service is lacking

Tweeter - Seems to have the same cost on the TV as BB and CircuitCity

Garner TV - I pretty much purchased a kitchen there, but no TV's yet

Audio Advice - Raleigh - I had one good experience with these folks when I got my LG STB.


I guess I will also check BJ's. One could always get lucky and they get a shipment.


Any other places you guys have found good prices and decent service here in the Triangle?



Last I checked, I don't think soliciting this type of advice is against any of the Forum rules, if so someone PM me and I will attempt to kill this question asap.


FYI and sort a funny story - My first HDTV I purchased at consumer-direct, which at the time I was shopping online I didn't know was there in North Raleigh. I found a TV online I wanted and not finding enough info about shipping I called them up and discussed shipping options. Somewhere about 5 minutes into the discussion the dude tells me "You know, you can just stop by the store here in North Raleigh don't you". I think those guys went out of business this past year.


That first TV was a Toshiba 40 RP hd-ready TV which I purchased in Jan. of 2000 along with a DirectTV receiver for the OTA signals only. CBS had the SuperBowl that year and I managed to get the TV and STB all setup and had a HD superbowl party when it was still a rather new thing to do.


The Tosh is still going strong, now tucked away into a nice little niche in the sitting area of our bedroom in the new house while a place in the family room has been set aside for a slightly bigger and newer model. The sitting area of our new house I customized with the builder so it is really a 2 person (or 4-5 kids) theater and gaming area. I need to get some pics of that someday up on the forum.


Thanks in advance for any advice you folks can throw my way.


Bill


----------



## VisionOn

Best Buy is the only high street place I've bought AV equipment. Mainly because the price and delivery was the cheapest. Otherwise I'll check the retailers to see if I can see it in person and then shop online at Crutchfield (since their return policy is pretty good) and NewEgg.


TVAuthority gets good feedback here so I might try them in the future as well.



Just checked and Crutchfield have that Sony for $2,299.99, which is cheaper than Best Buy.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertmee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Turns out my surge arrestor was causing the problem....Removed the coax feed from that, and the channels came back. Weird.
> 
> 
> BTW, on that note, when did TWC start modulating the entire channel range digitally? That has to be the case for me to lose channel '4' which has traditionally been analog only, along with the digital UNC feeds. Used to I thought, channels 2-99 occupied the normal analog freq spectrum, and then the digitals started (compressed and modulated of course) after that and only included channels above 100. Are they now compressing the entire channel range digitally 2-999 in addition to still sending channels 2-99 in analog?
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been covered...I tried searching this thread, but perhaps am not using the right keywords.



All of the analog channels (2-99) have been replicated via the DIGITAL SIMULCAST upgrade for digital STB users.

Do a search on "digital simulcast" (including the quote marks) and you'll find info on this topic, including my post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...st#post6544856


----------



## cbordman

I think Target now has some sony LCD's on the floor.


----------



## robertmee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of the analog channels (2-99) have been replicated via the DIGITAL SIMULCAST upgrade for digital STB users.
> 
> Do a search on "digital simulcast" (including the quote marks) and you'll find info on this topic, including my post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...st#post6544856



Thanks!


I see the day coming that cableco's drop the analog feed requiring everyone to have a QAM tuner







They better start giving away boxes free instead of charging $100/year for them.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Purchase time options:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Tweeter - Seems to have the same cost on the TV as BB and CircuitCity
> 
> 
> Any other places you guys have found good prices and decent service here in the Triangle?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Bill



Bill - I bought my TV from Tweeter on US 70. My salesman's name was Adam. I took in the lowest on-line price (from an authorized dealer) including shipping. Tweeter matched the price (including tax). I was very impressed with his knowledge of the set (setting next to a Qualia, I might add). If you need more information, send me a PM.


Jeff


----------



## longtimewolf

I vote for Adam at Tweeter as well. Dude knows his stuff, gave great service on the back end when my set had a small problem. (replaced right away) Was no fault of the store...just a bad soder from the factory...they replace with in a couple of days.


Big vote for them and they did price match BB. Oh, and ask for Adam.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At some point in time, HDTV's or EDTV's will be in most all households. (Not sure, but I don't think that they even make analog TV's any more.)



there are still plenty of SDTV sets for sale.


Mike


----------



## bobjdan

Wildbill. One thing to consider if you want to buy locally is to shop at their internet site which is sometimes cheaper and see if you can pick it up localely. I wanted to buy the Panasonic 32lx50. Circuit City had it listed for either $1699 or $1799 (I can't remember which) in their Sunday flyer with a 10% discount on all TVs over xxx. I went and looked on their web site and they had it on sale for 1450 with free shipping or in store pick up. I ordered it at 9:30 am picked it up at their Crabtree Store and had it up and running by 11:30 am. However, I wish I had looked to see what they wanted for it in the store Sunday. I had been in the store Saturday and they were selling it for over $1600 but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner does not have as much downstream bandwidth assigned to both Road Runner & Digital Phone combined as one HDTV channel requires. Truth be known, high speed internet requires very little bandwidth, hell, you can send it down a phone line!!!!! Internet traffic is on a "time-share" basis. Each user shares the same small amount of bandwidth with all other users.



Time Warner engineers tell me that they have no bandwidth problems with the recent completion of their fiber network. They have plenty of capacity for as many HD channels as are allowed by corporate. They confirm that the problem is NOT bandwidth-- it IS carriage agreements. And (and this comes from a TWC employee) TWC is notoriously slow, especially with ABC/Disney. They like to squeeze every penny out of them before striking a deal at the 11th hour. So, while other carriers are making carriage agreements to complement their menu (with more and more HD channels being added by carriers, big and small), Time Warner continues to raise prices and add nothing but SD garbage.


To illustrate their insincerity, did you read their "family tier" proposal? What a joke. They have no intention of mareketing that. It's just to appease the idiots in Congress.


----------



## posg

toadfanac,


What HDTV channel(s) would you have Time Warner add right this minute???? Oh, and one qualification, they actually have to exist.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What HDTV channel(s) would you have Time Warner add right this minute???? Oh, and one qualification, they actually have to exist.



How about Universal HD, ESPN2 HD, Cinimax HD, StarZ HD, and NFL Network HD (oh wait, that would mean they actually carry the NFL network)? Those are all carried either by DirecTV or Comcast. In fact, Comcast carries all of the TWC ones and every other one listed *except* Universal HD.


----------



## tommy122

TWC has been very slow in adding more HD content. I believe it's been over a year since anything has been added. From reading this thread, there appears to be quite a bit more HD available and bandwidth doesn't seem to be the problem. They are already changing $6.95 per month for their HD Tier. The content included in this "tier" is pretty sparse. I certainly hope more is coming. I think that we are overpaying now for what we are getting.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> toadfanac,
> 
> 
> What HDTV channel(s) would you have Time Warner add right this minute???? Oh, and one qualification, they actually have to exist.



How about the 5 ch of VOOM content that Dish(?) picked up? (plus the additional 10 that are due out RSN)


Mike


PS... BTW, for anyone that didn't know about it, http://www.hdbeat.com/ is useful HD news (I think)


----------



## WRoss

I got my 50" Sony HD-RPTV from Sears & have been pleased with the decision. I knew what I wanted through research (mostly here) rather than trying to distill useable info from store sales people.


No one locally could beat the Sears price and (in my opinion) they had the best warranty because it includes in home service AND bulb replacement which is quite a big deal with RPTV's.


Initially, they replaced one monitor because of some relatively minor flaws that bothered me. I'm more sanguine about that level of complaint now that I've had a large monitor for over a year and wouldn't be so picky, however the point is that Sears didn't quibble with me about doing a switch out.


Also, after about 10 months they replaced a bulb.


The service guy who did the bulb replacement worked for an independent repair service that was sub-contracted by Sears to do the work. He was compenentent enough and even 'worked the system' a bit. Apparently the usual protocol for bulb replacement is for them to 1st come out and confirm that the problem is definitely a bad bulb, then they order a replacement (from Sony in this case) and the customer has to wait for the new one to arrive. Well this guy had had enough bulb replacement business that he managed to acquire an 'extra' new bulb that he willingly put into my set so that I wouldn't have as much down time.


To get the best Sears price you have to buy when they're offering a special 10% discount coupon that they do every so often. However, the sales guy I got to know at the Southpoint store pulled one of these coupons out of his pocket for my use once he knew that I wanted to get the 'special deal'.


Who ever you go with I'd highly recommend the extended warranty and be sure that it includes bulb replacement.


----------



## toadfannc




posg said:


> toadfanac,
> 
> 
> Posg:
> 
> 
> This minute? We've been waiting for almost a year and a half for ANY HD additions- (by far) longer than any other cable or satellite provider. Have you read this thread at all? Better yet, have you taken the time to compare TWC vs other cable providers? If you had, you'd know that I'm not the only one who thinks TWC is lame.
> 
> 
> As for additions ... ESPN2HD, Cinemax HD, StarzHD, WB, UPN, yada yada yada. Whatever. Just give us something, anything- instead all we really can count on is higher rates.


----------



## posg

toadfannc,


Any reason you don't get a satellite dish????


----------



## windmiller

I have bought my last two TVs at Costco and will never purchase any high priced items at Best Buy Or Circuit City again. I do not have time to go into my horror stories

with BB and CC but for service and warranties they are awful. And beware of the 6 or 12 month no interest. I feel for that and CC sold my loan to another company 2 months later and I was charged interest 3 months into what should have been 6 months of interest free.


Enough complaining, I would go with Costco. They have a lifetime warranty on all TVs and a good selection and even better prices.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for additions ... ESPN2HD, Cinemax HD, StarzHD, WB, UPN, yada yada yada. Whatever. Just give us something, anything- instead all we really can count on is higher rates.



It's not really fair to knock TWC for not carrying WB and UPN. The cheap bastards at Sinclair are the reason we don't have WB and UPN in HD. TWC can't create an HD channel where one doesn't exist. But the rest are fair complaints.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> toadfannc,
> 
> 
> Any reason you don't get a satellite dish????



At this point, I can justify the cost of a TiVo (DVR), HD tuner, and an OTA antenna for local HD. As far as services and equipment goes, you can't beat TWC. That's not my gripe with them-- it's programming.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not really fair to knock TWC for not carrying WB and UPN. The cheap bastards at Sinclair are the reason we don't have WB and UPN in HD. TWC can't create an HD channel where one doesn't exist. But the rest are fair complaints.



Whatever was just on the WB (just before the Wizard of OZ) was in HD. I can't find any listings on the WB website though.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whatever was just on the WB (just before the Wizard of OZ) was in HD. I can't find any listings on the WB website though.



Did you receive it in HD or did it just say "HDTV where available"?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not really fair to knock TWC for not carrying WB and UPN. The cheap bastards at Sinclair are the reason we don't have WB and UPN in HD. TWC can't create an HD channel where one doesn't exist. But the rest are fair complaints.



Actually, WB22 has been broadcasting in HD for quite a while. I watch Smallville in HD every week OTA.


UPN28 is not HD, but UPN48 out of Greensboro is HD and can be picked up OTA with the proper antenna set-up.


----------



## cbordman

It was in HD. I pick up the WB22 very well OTA. Can't get UPN28 to come in though.


----------



## posg

For what it's worth, both WB and UPN are operated locally by Sinclair. Both are operating with pea-power (9000 watts) under Special Temporary Permits. This will probably remain until the switch off of analogue broadcasting.


UPN is not in HDTV, and probably won't be anytime in the forseeable future. Don't look for cable carriage anytime soon. Sinclair in notorious for being impossible to deal with, and most cable operators have simply walked away from the negociating table, and I support their decision.


By the way, Sinclair operates the ABC and UPN affiliates in the Triad, neither of which are carried on cable.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whatever was just on the WB (just before the Wizard of OZ) was in HD. I can't find any listings on the WB website though.



My bad. I don't watch anything on WB. I can't even remember if I can get the WB from my OTA antenna. I guess we can blame TWC for the lack of WB in HD then, just not UPN.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about Universal HD, ESPN2 HD, Cinimax HD, StarZ HD, and NFL Network HD (oh wait, that would mean they actually carry the NFL network)? Those are all carried either by DirecTV or Comcast. In fact, Comcast carries all of the TWC ones and every other one listed *except* Universal HD.



I don't care how many channels Comcast have available in some areas, I would rather jam a fork in my eye than use their onscreen guide. Horrible interface.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My bad. I don't watch anything on WB. I can't even remember if I can get the WB from my OTA antenna. I guess we can blame TWC for the lack of WB in HD then, just not UPN.




WBHD is carried by TWC Charlotte because they aren't manacled by Sinclair they are owned by Capitol. So you were right to begin with, it's Sinclair's fault that we don't have it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What religions are they planning to offer?



According to On Connections brochure:

Daystar Network ch.192 or 193 (I forgot) coming Jan 2nd.

The Word Network ch.192 or 193 (I forgot) coming Jan 2nd.


It also looks like Here! TV on Demand will be added to ch. 510 acording to the channel list on the back. No idea when though. No mention of any new HD channels either.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have bought my last two TVs at Costco and will never purchase any high priced items at Best Buy Or Circuit City again. I do not have time to go into my horror stories
> 
> with BB and CC but for service and warranties they are awful. And beware of the 6 or 12 month no interest. I feel for that and CC sold my loan to another company 2 months later and I was charged interest 3 months into what should have been 6 months of interest free.
> 
> 
> Enough complaining, I would go with Costco. They have a lifetime warranty on all TVs and a good selection and even better prices.



I bought my 50" Sony from Best Buy at the end of December 2003. When I bought it, I was a day off of the 18 month deal, and got the 12 month no interest deal. Within 2 weeks they had a 24 month deal, so I brought my receipt in and they redid it with no hassle at all. I've been paying monthly (split up the total cost by the 24 months) and my final payment will be at the end of this month (it has to be paid by 1/31/06 to not get hit with interest). I've been lucky that I haven't needed any maintanence on it, but I did get a couple year warranty when I bought it.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 0.0 (blank)
> 
> 5.1
> 
> 5.2
> 
> 5.3
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 11.2
> 
> 11.3
> 
> 17.1
> 
> 17.2
> 
> 17.3
> 
> 50.1
> 
> 50.2
> 
> 50.3
> 
> 84.2 DiscoveryHD
> 
> 84.3 TNTHD
> 
> 102.7
> 
> 103.10 ESPN Classic
> 
> 104.1
> 
> 105.60
> 
> 106.3
> 
> 106.9
> 
> 112.1 (24hr view of the tower?)
> 
> 112.11
> 
> 121.1 (blank)



hello folks, i just got a a Philips 60PP9100D/37 from BJ's, excellent tv so far.


it has an ATSC tuner as well, and from a channel scan from yesterday i got the following HD channels off of TWC straight from a wall-jack:


084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre

084.3 TNT HD

085.2 CBS HD

090.2 UNC HD

111.2 NBC HD

113.1 ABC HD

113.4 FOX HD


interestingly, if i view an SD digital channel it looks rather like crap, very grainy, while if i watch the same channel over the analog tuner it looks very good.


i'm really impressed with the way the SD channels look, they are not as bad as others report.


the HD channels are stunning as they should be, but frankly, i think the tv does a really good job with both SD and HD to the point they both look great.


on the computer the difference between SD and HD is night & day, so i really feel the tv is doing a great job scaling.


does anyone know if any other HD channels are available non-encrypted over the wire? such as ESPN-HD etc...


i sit 15ft away from the tv and i must admit it's a little bit too big... it's like being in the theatres ;-)


especially that until 2 days ago i had a 25" RCA CRT lol


does anyone else have the same tv? i thought it was bizarre when i search the forum and only 1 entry was found among the 100000's posts in this great forum...


----------



## IamtheWolf

Daryl L: you pointed out this channel and I've tried accessing it, but get "Loading Data....." followed by a service not available message. Is anyone getting this same error message?


I've got game







(Channel 592).


E


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L: you pointed out this channel and I've tried accessing it, but get "Loading Data....." followed by a service not available message. Is anyone getting this same error message?
> 
> 
> I've got game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Channel 592).
> 
> 
> E



I get a menu for solitaire, black jack, and 5 card draw.


When i tried it a few days ago, it said i was not a subscriber.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hello folks, i just got a a Philips 60PP9100D/37 from BJ's, excellent tv so far.
> 
> 
> it has an ATSC tuner as well, and from a channel scan from yesterday i got the following HD channels off of TWC straight from a wall-jack:
> 
> 
> 084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre
> 
> 084.3 TNT HD
> 
> 085.2 CBS HD
> 
> 090.2 UNC HD
> 
> 111.2 NBC HD
> 
> 113.1 ABC HD
> 
> 113.4 FOX HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone else have the same tv? i thought it was bizarre when i search the forum and only 1 entry was found among the 100000's posts in this great forum...



ESPNHD is not available unencrypted. I think you've got the whole list. If you add an antenna to your setup, you should be able to get WB (HD), UPN (not HD), and the spanish channels (not HD).


----------



## shpitz

thanks cbordman for the input.


i get many other dtv channels that are SD with the built-in tuner, i'm sure i saw UPN there as well.


can you recommend an indoor antenna? i live in glenwook ave. just before the 540 interchange.


thanks


----------



## cbordman

I used to live near the Lynn and Leadmine intersection and didn't get reliable reception with an indoor antenna. But then again, i have a $7.99 RCA set of rabbit ears that came from Home Depot.


I only had it setting on the top of the TV, in a single story house. Multiple stories, or attic installation might work better.


----------



## shpitz

gotcha, thanks


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L: you pointed out this channel and I've tried accessing it, but get "Loading Data....." followed by a service not available message. Is anyone getting this same error message?
> 
> 
> I've got game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Channel 592).
> 
> 
> E



Just turned to it. Works ok here. It gives me a "Loading Data" message after the "One moment please" message then after a few seconds the service appears. Maybe a reboot ot the box might help.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just turned to it. Works ok here. It gives me a "Loading Data" message after the "One moment please" message then after a few seconds the service appears. Maybe a reboot ot the box might help.



591 seems to suffer the same problems as many of the popular VOD channels in that it's very unreliable. I tuned in with no problems for a couple of days but now I've started getting the spinning arrows, just like ordering a movie at peak times.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L: you pointed out this channel and I've tried accessing it, but get "Loading Data....." followed by a service not available message. Is anyone getting this same error message?
> 
> 
> I've got game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Channel 592).
> 
> 
> E



This channel is garbage. This is the kind of crap that TWC appeases its subs with while we miss out on real programming (ex. ESPN2HD).


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This channel is garbage. This is the kind of crap that TWC appeases its subs with while we miss out on real programming (ex. ESPN2HD).



More likely than not that when I look at ESPNHD it's not in HD anyway so what's so great about ESPNHD2 that we're missing?


----------



## shpitz

yeah, about 99% of the stuff on HD channels today is just an upsampled version of SD shows...


----------



## WildBill

Guys, thanks for the feedback on where to look for a new Sony 50 inch A10 RP LCD TV.

I struck out for the price I want at BB, Circuit City and both Tweeters. I even tried Adam at Tweeter on Highway 70.

I have yet to see what I can do at SAMS, COSTCO or Sears.


If anyone wants this TV with a stand I noticed some at BJ's in Cary tonight. Nice price on the TV with a stand, but I don't need a stand. (manager said they could not break the package)



Ah well, looks like I will now be trying to find a deal the week after Christmas as we have to head out of town for a few days.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More likely than not that when I look at ESPNHD it's not in HD anyway so what's so great about ESPNHD2 that we're missing?




actual, live sporting events.


ESPN shows sportscenter about 13 times a day, and it is in HD.


Do we really need a TV channel to play solitaire?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, about 99% of the stuff on HD channels today is just an upsampled version of SD shows...



Obviously you don't own (or watch) HDTV.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More likely than not that when I look at ESPNHD it's not in HD anyway so what's so great about ESPNHD2 that we're missing?



I hear this all the time, and it amazes me. ESPN(HD) has more (by far) live sporting events and shows in HD than any broadcast or cable station. Good grief- do you people want EVERYTHING in HD. What is the value of having "Poker Night" and "Around the Horn" in HD? ESPN2HD now has a full compliment of events in HD ... at least 2 or 3 baseball games a week (in-season), college football, college basketball. Of course, us TWC customers are missing all of it.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

TWC has alot more HD programing than does Charter.... Around Roxboro area We have NOTHING in HD thru cable, I had to go out and buy DB8 OTA antenna to get anything in HD.


----------



## posg

It's already been confirmed that ESPN2HD will be added to TWC Raleigh 1st quarter 2006, GOT IT????


Last night there were two episodes of LOST (reruns) back to back, the 9 o'clock episode had NO dialogue, just the effect tracks on the HD channel, SD was fine, adverts were fine, the 10 o'clock episode was fine.


I checked the channel through my set top, through direct cable connection, and off air. Same thing. Anybody else. PS, I have a standard stereo connection.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't own (or watch) HDTV.



i don't know what you meant by that... but the simple fact is that on a nightly basis the big networks have 2-3 shows that are true-HD while all the other stuff is just upsampled SD.


check your local listings and see for yourself.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hear this all the time, and it amazes me. ESPN(HD) has more (by far) live sporting events and shows in HD than any broadcast or cable station. Good grief- do you people want EVERYTHING in HD. What is the value of having "Poker Night" and "Around the Horn" in HD? ESPN2HD now has a full compliment of events in HD ... at least 2 or 3 baseball games a week (in-season), college football, college basketball. Of course, us TWC customers are missing all of it.



That's correct. I want to see nothing but HD on an HD channel. I agree there are a multitude of college and professional "ball" programs on ESPNHD, but I have never seen a golf event in HD on ESPNHD (nor on ABC or NBC HD channels as far as that goes). I really don't like looking at HD programs in 4:3 or short squat people stretched in 4:3 to fill my 16:9 screen. I understand the law of supply and demand; but in the case of HD it's like what comes first, the chicken or the egg. And by the way, ALL IND channels are ALL HD so ESPNHD does not have the most HD programs.


You question why "Poker Night" should be in HD; but I question why it is even on ESPN. Poker is a sport? Just another example that ESPNHD is not a HD sport station. They should rename it to SSSHD (Sometimes Sport Sometimes HD).


Rather than getting additional HD channels, I'd rather have more HD on HD channels. It will be interesting to see how much of the winter olympics will be in HD.


----------



## shpitz

that's exactly what i meant by 99% of content is upscaled SD, thanks bobjdan for proving my point ;-)



> Quote:
> And by the way, ALL IND channels are ALL HD so ESPNHD does not have the most HD programs.



also PBS, 99% of shows are true-HD, only problem is it's mostly crap no1 watches...


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that's exactly what i meant by 99% of content is upscaled SD, thanks bobjdan for proving my point ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also PBS, 99% of shows are true-HD, only problem is it's mostly crap no1 watches...



99% - definition 99/100.


This would mean (by your definition) that CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX have 1 show out of 100 in HD. Let's do the math...24 hours in 1 day broken into 30 minute timeslots. So, that would be 48 slots. 48 * .01 = .48. So, only 1/2 of one show per day is in HD?


I won't argue the point.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last night there were two episodes of LOST (reruns) back to back, the 9 o'clock episode had NO dialogue, just the effect tracks on the HD channel, SD was fine, adverts were fine, the 10 o'clock episode was fine.
> 
> 
> I checked the channel through my set top, through direct cable connection, and off air. Same thing. Anybody else. PS, I have a standard stereo connection.




It was the same way Tuesday night during "According to Jim" and "Rodney". It's WTVD and that stupid Octimax 5.1 unit and the way they have it set up and it's processing the networks 5.1 audio (screwing it up).










That goodness I'm able to pick up WWAY-DT OTA.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 99% - definition 99/100.
> 
> 
> This would mean (by your definition) that CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX have 1 show out of 100 in HD. Let's do the math...24 hours in 1 day broken into 30 minute timeslots. So, that would be 48 slots. 48 * .01 = .48. So, only 1/2 of one show per day is in HD?
> 
> 
> I won't argue the point.



that was hilarious man, i meant as a figure of speech...


anyway, look at the snapshot below:

 











as you can see, in a span of almost 2 days, they have 6 shows in true-HD, while the rest is upsampled SD stuff.


so out of the 50 entries that you see on the screen, only 6 are actually HD.


6/50=12%.


so yes, my bad, 12% actually compared to the 1% i presented previously...


all the HD network channels are like that (except PBS and other channels mentioned above).


case closed.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> all the HD network channels are like that (except PBS and other channels mentioned above).



Our local CBS station (WRAL) at least shows the local news, and I think a soap in HD. I don't care much for either type of show, but at least the HD content percentage on WRAL is much higher. And it is fun noticing the out of place hairs sticking up on the anchorman's head










Drew


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .....Good grief- do you people want EVERYTHING in HD.



Yes, especially those channels I'm paying for as part of the "HD" package and are advertised as "XYZ..HD"


As a paying customer, am I asking for too much? I don't think so.


Oh, btw, I also expect the audio to work, preferably in DD.


Some day......


----------



## toadfannc

_It's already been confirmed that ESPN2HD will be added to TWC Raleigh 1st quarter 2006, GOT IT????_


Confirmed by who? If you're talking about the e-mails from TWC saying they "plan" to add ESPN2HD as part of the new contract up for renewal with ABC/Disney/ESPN (expires in May)-- I'll believe it when I see it-- literally. If the recent carriage agreement for Universal HD is any example, it'll be months after the deal is done before it shows up on our line-up. I recently e-mailed the local NC TWC and asked when they were adding Universal HD, and they didn't have a clue that it already was added for SC, NY, and parts of New England. It's unbelievable how inefficient this company is.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's correct. I want to see nothing but HD on an HD channel. I agree there are a multitude of college and professional "ball" programs on ESPNHD, but I have never seen a golf event in HD on ESPNHD (nor on ABC or NBC HD channels as far as that goes).



In addition to NBA, MLB, NFL, and various NCAA sports (not just basketball and football), ESPN2 also carries all NHRA events in HD as well as a good amount of rodeo events. They also have figure skating in January and will be carrying the majority of their NASCAR events in HD when that contract begins in 2007. So, yes, no golf...but plenty of non-ball sports.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that was hilarious man, i meant as a figure of speech...
> 
> 
> anyway, look at the snapshot below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, in a span of almost 2 days, they have 6 shows in true-HD, while the rest is upsampled SD stuff.
> 
> 
> so out of the 50 entries that you see on the screen, only 6 are actually HD.
> 
> 
> 6/50=12%.
> 
> 
> so yes, my bad, 12% actually compared to the 1% i presented previously...
> 
> 
> all the HD network channels are like that (except PBS and other channels mentioned above).
> 
> 
> case closed.



So, what's your point? You would rather have access to 0% of ESPN and ESPN2's programming in HD than 10%?


The real question is - what percentage of the programs you ACTUALLY WATCH are in HD?


Yes, PBS is almost 100% HD - but I watch maybe 1% of the shows. ESPN/ESPN2 is only say 10% HD - but if 25%+ of the programs I watch on those channels are in HD - which channel is more valueable?


Same with CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, etc. You don't think the stations know this? You don't think they pay attention to ratings? You ever heard of "prime-time"


Why don't you see what percentage of the higher rated shows are in HD? And what percentage of the higher profile events on ESPN/ESPN2 are in HD?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, what's your point? You would rather have access to 0% of ESPN and ESPN2's programming in HD than 10%?
> 
> 
> The real question is - what percentage of the programs you ACTUALLY WATCH are in HD?
> 
> 
> Yes, PBS is almost 100% HD - but I watch maybe 1% of the shows. ESPN/ESPN2 is only say 10% HD - but if 25%+ of the programs I watch on those channels are in HD - which channel is more valueable?
> 
> 
> Same with CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, etc. You don't think the stations know this? You don't think they pay attention to ratings? You ever heard of "prime-time"
> 
> 
> Why don't you see what percentage of the higher rated shows are in HD? And what percentage of the higher profile events on ESPN/ESPN2 are in HD?



The channels in TWC's HD Suite are:

290 ESPN HD


291 INHD


292 INHD2


293 HD Net


294 HDNet Movies


All of these channels, with the exception of ESPN HD, are almost 100% HD. So, we already pay $6.95 extra for this "suite". I suspect that if TWC adds ESPN2, the next thing we will see is them going up on the price of this "suite". I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't want to pay extra for channels that may have "some" HD content. Maybe the "big game" is in HD on ESPN, but the majority of the things that I watch on ESPN are NOT in HD.


----------



## posg

toadfannc,


Maybe you need to start a seperate thread about how much you hate TWC. If you took the time to check out what other cable operators and satellite providers are offering, you'd realize just how far ahead of the pack TWC is. Your comments are getting tedious. Happy Holidays.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of these channels, with the exception of ESPN HD, are almost 100% HD. So, we already pay $6.95 extra for this "suite". I suspect that if TWC adds ESPN2, the next thing we will see is them going up on the price of this "suite". I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't want to pay extra for channels that may have "some" HD content. Maybe the "big game" is in HD on ESPN, but the majority of the things that I watch on ESPN are NOT in HD.



The price may go up - then again, it may not.


My question to you is this - how many hours of HD do you watch from each of those networks?


I don't subscribe to the HDSuite from TWC - I get the HD package from D*. So, in my case, I watch more hours per week of HD from ESPN/ESPN2HD than HDNet, HDNet Movies, DiscoveryHD, and UniversalHD combined. So, which channels are the most valueable to me - of course, ESPNHD and ESPN2HD. I could care less if the others are 100% HD, since it's 90% uninteresting.


Your viewing habits may differ, of course. But, then, your issue is not whether or not ESPN is 100% HD, it's that you're paying for a network you don't watch. And that's a bundling issue, not an HD one.


To put it more generally, which HD package do you think would have more subscribers (lets say you can't subscribe to both) ...


HD package #1 - $5.00 - HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD, INHD2, UniversalHD

HD package #2 - $5.00 - ESPNHD, ESPN2HD


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The price may go up - then again, it may not.
> 
> 
> My question to you is this - how many hours of HD do you watch from each of those networks?
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to the HDSuite from TWC - I get the HD package from D*. So, in my case, I watch more hours per week of HD from ESPN/ESPN2HD than HDNet, HDNet Movies, DiscoveryHD, and UniversalHD combined. So, which channels are the most valueable to me - of course, ESPNHD and ESPN2HD. I could care less if the others are 100% HD, since it's 90% uninteresting.
> 
> 
> Your viewing habits may differ, of course. But, then, your issue is not whether or not ESPN is 100% HD, it's that you're paying for a network you don't watch. And that's a bundling issue, not an HD one.
> 
> 
> To put it more generally, which HD package do you think would have more subscribers (lets say you can't subscribe to both) ...
> 
> 
> HD package #1 - $5.00 - HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD, INHD2, UniversalHD
> 
> HD package #2 - $5.00 - ESPNHD, ESPN2HD



I thought the issue here was TWC carrying ESPN2 in HD. I was pointing out that they probably would bundle it with the HD Suite (as they do with ESPN HD) and would probably go up on the cost. Considering that the HD content is less than 50%, it should not be part of the HD Suite. Otherwise, TWC can carry 20 more sports channels as far as I'm concerned. If they want to bundle a special "sports package" that I can either get or not get, that's fine with me also. As for the two choices you gave me, I would go with package #1.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> toadfannc,
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to start a seperate thread about how much you hate TWC. If you took the time to check out what other cable operators and satellite providers are offering, you'd realize just how far ahead of the pack TWC is. Your comments are getting tedious. Happy Holidays.



And, a joyous holiday to you as well. Thank you for your kind words. BTW, I've taken the time to compare. Those comparisons are specifically noted in many of my comments on this forum. As I look back at yours, I do not see any reference to an objective comparison of TWC HD offerings with other cable providers. But, apparently, my observations about TWC have offended you, so I'll just read from now on. I can't stand it when people snipe at each other in these message boards ... it's just not worth it.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the issue here was TWC carrying ESPN2 in HD. I was pointing out that they probably would bundle it with the HD Suite (as they do with ESPN HD) and would probably go up on the cost. Considering that the HD content is less than 50%, it should not be part of the HD Suite. Otherwise, TWC can carry 20 more sports channels as far as I'm concerned. If they want to bundle a special "sports package" that I can either get or not get, that's fine with me also. As for the two choices you gave me, I would go with package #1.



Out of curiosity - what programs do you watch on those channels? And would you watch them if they were available in SD only? And would your choice be the same if there were no SD versions of ESPN/ESPN-2? And if ESPN/ESPN2HD were 100% HD, how would you feel about their addition to the HDSuite (assuming they cause the price to increase)?


I think it's a fair guess that TWC put ESPN-HD as part of their HD suite to "pass on" the cost they pay ESPN to carry that channel, and that they'll do the same with ESPN2HD. Whether the price goes up or not is a separate issue. Directv added ESPN2HD to their package without a price increase. Of course, the package is already $10.99.


But I think the origin of the debate is what's the point of adding ESPN2HD if it doesn't yet show 100% HD? And I think the answer is self-evident.


In an ideal world, ESPN/ESPN2-HD would be 100% HD all the time. And that day is coming, but it's not here. In the meantime, there is a fair amount of "high-interest" programming on those channels available NOW in HD that a lot of people with TWC would like to watch. Quality vs. quantity.


Of course, if you don't care for the programming on ESPN/ESPN2HD, your opinion will differ. But then again, your issue wouldn't be with the channel not being 100% HD, it's with the programming the channel offers.


----------



## shpitz

let's all chill down... hehe


deArgila, all i was trying to do is state how we get screwed by the broadcasters... that's all.


it's just like with broadband, once you get it, you can never go back to dialup... same thing with HD, it is STUNNING, and i want MORE of it... what the major networks are doing is pretty pathetic, but it has nothin to do with the cable/sat providers... they don't do the content...


as far as HD channels available, i think Dish network has the most of all 3 providers, since they bought the failing VOOM HD satellite service.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity - what programs do you watch on those channels? And would you watch them if they were available in SD only? And would your choice be the same if there were no SD versions of ESPN/ESPN-2? And if ESPN/ESPN2HD were 100% HD, how would you feel about their addition to the HDSuite (assuming they cause the price to increase)?
> 
> 
> I think it's a fair guess that TWC put ESPN-HD as part of their HD suite to "pass on" the cost they pay ESPN to carry that channel, and that they'll do the same with ESPN2HD. Whether the price goes up or not is a separate issue. Directv added ESPN2HD to their package without a price increase. Of course, the package is already $10.99.
> 
> 
> But I think the origin of the debate is what's the point of adding ESPN2HD if it doesn't yet show 100% HD? And I think the answer is self-evident.
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, ESPN/ESPN2-HD would be 100% HD all the time. And that day is coming, but it's not here. In the meantime, there is a fair amount of "high-interest" programming on those channels available NOW in HD that a lot of people with TWC would like to watch. Quality vs. quantity.
> 
> 
> Of course, if you don't care for the programming on ESPN/ESPN2HD, your opinion will differ. But then again, your issue wouldn't be with the channel not being 100% HD, it's with the programming the channel offers.



OK, OK....We're getting into personal taste in TV viewing here. I gave my opinion and you gave yours. Let's leave it at that. But speaking of going up in general, I got my TW bill today, and beginning with the next billing period, my bill will be going up $6.50. This is without ESPN2 HD or any other HD additions.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, OK....We're getting into personal taste in TV viewing here. I gave my opinion and you gave yours. Let's leave it at that. But speaking of going up in general, I got my TW bill today, and beginning with the next billing period, my bill will be going up $6.50. This is without ESPN2 HD or any other HD additions.



Agreed.


But I really _am_ curious about the questions I asked.


What programs do you watch on those channels? And would you watch them if they were available in SD only? And would your choice be the same if there were no SD versions of ESPN/ESPN-2? And if ESPN/ESPN2HD were 100% HD, how would you feel about their addition to the HDSuite (assuming they cause the price to increase)?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> But I really _am_ curious about the questions I asked.
> 
> 
> What programs do you watch on those channels? And would you watch them if they were available in SD only? And would your choice be the same if there were no SD versions of ESPN/ESPN-2? And if ESPN/ESPN2HD were 100% HD, how would you feel about their addition to the HDSuite (assuming they cause the price to increase)?



I don't watch too many shows on InHD, etc. If I do, it's because they are in HD, not because of the content. My whole issue is TWC putting ESPN in the HD Suite. If ESPN were mostly HD, I would have no problem. Regardless of where they put it, they are going to charge for it in one way or another. It is just a matter of principal. If TWC is going to have a HD Suite, I sorta' expect the content to be HD.


----------



## bobjdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't watch too many shows on InHD, etc. If I do, it's because they are in HD, not because of the content. My whole issue is TWC putting ESPN in the HD Suite. If ESPN were mostly HD, I would have no problem. Regardless of where they put it, they are going to charge for it in one way or another. It is just a matter of principal. If TWC is going to have a HD Suite, I sorta' expect the content to be HD.



Well put. Having the mostly SD ESPNHD in the HD suite package could be a problem if they add ESPNHD2 and up the cost. I do watch a fair amount of HD on the IN** HD channels, some because I want to see them and others just because they are in HD and are so beautiful.


If ESPNHD or HD2 were not in the HD suite, I wouldn't pay extra for them with the current minimal HD content (mostly "ball" sports) exhibited by ESPNHD. But as someone previously remarked, viewing preferences differ so I guess we'll just have to pay for what we want and accept the baggage that comes along with it--or not.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't watch too many shows on InHD, etc. If I do, it's because they are in HD, not because of the content. My whole issue is TWC putting ESPN in the HD Suite. If ESPN were mostly HD, I would have no problem. Regardless of where they put it, they are going to charge for it in one way or another. It is just a matter of principal. If TWC is going to have a HD Suite, I sorta' expect the content to be HD.



I wonder if you guys would feel differently if every "cable" HD channel TWC carries were part of the HDSuite - like DiscoveryHD and TNT-HD. But since those channels aren't part of the HDSuite, it gives customers reason to question why channels like ESPN/ESPN2 should be.


I personally think that it would make more sense to have either all the cable HD channels in one HDSuite, or only have the channels with unique programming (not a simulcast) as part of the HDSuite. That would make it HDNet, HDNet Movies, INHD, INHD2, DiscoveryHD, and Universal HD (whenever they do add that).


Why don't they do this? I think it goes without saying that it's about $$. By putting ESPN/ESPN2 in the HDSuite, they not only pass on the cost (+ profit) that ESPN charges, but they also use it to "sell" the HDSuite to customers who might not care for those other channels otherwise.


----------



## longtimewolf




> Quote:
> I personally think that it would make more sense to have either all the cable HD channels in one HDSuite



I agree with this logic.


I also want to comment on TWC's 8300 STB. I am currently at my farm in SC and we have Dish down here. The controls of this thing are not intuitive as the 8300 is. It is difficult to control. Granted we are only down here several times a year, but...this thing is rotten.


TWC has done a great job making our lives a lot easier to view, replay, record using the software and UI on the 8300HD PVR. They deserve a little credit. I would not use Dish if I had a lot of options down here.


----------



## WRoss

I think the best packaging choice for the viewer would be a complete 'a la carte' option in which the pricing for each channel would be refective of its underlying cost to the cable provider. I imagine that the major network local channels (ABC, NBC, etc.) would be relatively low cost, whereas the ESPN's and HD channels would be much higher.


It'd be very fair and tend to reduce a lot of the politicking that is currently involved.


Personally, I'd love to be able to have a channel line-up that eliminated all of those that I NEVER watch - like the spanish stations, etc.


I suppose that the cable suppliers would be against it because: 1) it would call for a more sophisticated ordering & hook-up system, and 2) it would complicate their lives, 3) people probably wouldn't subscribe to as much as they do now.


I know that there is an argument that many of the more minor channels wouldn't survive in a pay-as-you-go system (IFC, TRIO, etc.). If that's really true then I'd miss them.


On the other hand, that brings to mind the PBS argument that if it weren't for the conscripted public contribution (i.e. - tax money) they wouldn't be able to operate and provide a more 'elevated' programing agenda. That may well be the case, however I'd just as soon see some commercials mixed into the programming as compared to the what they now do when they spend weeks at a time having a "Festival" (i.e. - begging for money).


I don't want to start any big political discussion - just wanted to advocate for a pure 'a la carte' programming choice.


----------



## tailsock

Of all the HD channels in the TWC suite, i watch ESPN the most......probably 75%. When there's not an interesting game on, i'll check out Discovery HD (which is free) but i wish they'd do away w/ American Chopper and Monster Garage. I'd rather see monkeys flying around in trees then ******** welding in HD. HDnet or HDmovies never has anything that i like on. Ditto for Cinemax and HBO HD. One day everything will be in HD. Our kid's kids will be unimpressed with the content that we currently stew over with jaw dropping fashion because it will be the norm. I too yearn for ESPN2 to be added to TWC's package but if i could recieve that stuff OTA & not have to pay for it, i'll wait for the technology.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> I'd rather see monkeys flying around in trees then ******** welding in HD.



lmao, i like that "idear" LOL


----------



## Daryl L

YEEHAW!!!







We got another new channel today! It's on ch.557 and it's called *Exercise TV On Demand*! Thank goodness, because back-to-back episodes of Denise Austin on ch.25 and 24/7 of *FitTV* on ch.72 just wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## cbordman

Are we still contributing to the pot for ESPN, when we are also paying for ESPNHD? Why not create a true HD package that drops the non-HD versions of the same channel, and keeps the price the same? I would be happy if they would drop the analog networks, espn, and tnt from my guide. Would that drive the cost down any?


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are we still contributing to the pot for ESPN, when we are also paying for ESPNHD? Why not create a true HD package that drops the non-HD versions of the same channel, and keeps the price the same? I would be happy if they would drop the analog networks, espn, and tnt from my guide. Would that drive the cost down any?



that won't happen as the HD channel listing is COMPLETELY different than the SD version of it. it means that even though it's the same broadcaster, it's a completely different channel as the content is completely different.


i don't think a regular tv will be able to display an HD signal unless the tv will down-scale the picture or something...


----------



## HDJUMP

I subscribed TWC basic service and just got a new LCD TV. Originally got a Hitachi 26" but found it too small and exchange for a 32" LG. Both have built-in HDTV turner. After auto scan for channels directly from wall jack, UNCHD (with many others in HD format) can be picked by both TVs, but have trouble sustain reception. Screen tend to go blank within 20 seconds or so and although sometime the screen will resume, most often the screen will either stay blank for the Hitachi or change to CATV-0 on the LG. Has any encounter the same problem on other TV set ? Is there a fix for that?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDJUMP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UNCHD (with many others in HD format) can be picked by both TVs, but have trouble sustain reception



UNCHD is very sensitive to a weak signal, and/or loose connections. It is the only digital channel which I am unable to regularly receive with my Zenith (LG) TV. You may want to consider checking your cables and connectors, and removing any splitters that you don't really need. After that, you may want to try an amplifier (buy it someplace like Radio Shack, where it is easy to return when it doesn't help).


A better alternative might be to just get UNCHD over the air. In my location (Cary, near the new Lowes at Evans & Maynard), a Zenith Silver Sensor pulls UNC-HD in quite well, when it is pointed in the correct direction. Depending on how hard your TV is to switch between Cable and OTA, this may not be a good option (it is not a good option for me). For some reason, the Dvico fusion HDTV5 card in my MythTV box has no trouble with UNCHD, so we record everything we want to watch on our DVR, rather than trying to watch it live.


Good luck!


Drew


----------



## tommy122

I've had a HD monitor for about 2 years so my reception has been via a TWC cable box (currently 8300HD DVR). I was thinking about getting a smaller LCD for the bedroom. I "think" what I'm reading here is that if I had a HDTV with a tuner, I could pick up all of TWC content, both HD and SD that isn't scrambled with a straight cable hookup (no box). Is that correct?


----------



## bt-rtp

The UNC PBS DTV channels from the Chapel Hill tower have a very strong OTA signal. I'm about 35 miles away from the tower and receive it at 94% on my DirecTV H10-250 receiver with a CM 4221 in my attic.


----------



## CarlRx

It seems everyone here, at least in the recent threads, is a TWC sub. I'll ask anyway if anyone knows when MPEG4 D* HD locals will be available in our DMA. The best I have heard is mid 2006.



Thanks!


--Carl


----------



## bt-rtp

The MPEG 4 upgrade for Raleigh is scheduled for April 2006. It involves a new Ka/Ku antenna upgrade, a new Ka/Ku multiswitch and new receiver systems.


I'd like to know more about the software defects that others have found so far and the overall quality of the new MPEG 4 DVR. Might be better to let more time pass until they get any big issues resolved and pump out a couple versions of new software.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a HD monitor for about 2 years so my reception has been via a TWC cable box (currently 8300HD DVR). I was thinking about getting a smaller LCD for the bedroom. I "think" what I'm reading here is that if I had a HDTV with a tuner, I could pick up all of TWC content, both HD and SD that isn't scrambled with a straight cable hookup (no box). Is that correct?



That is correct. You will get the networks, TNTHD, and i think DiscoveryHD.


----------



## iwatkins

I live in Durham, NC.. and I'm trying to find a store from which I can buy a panasonic edtv or hdtv plasma. I've been to bb, cc and tweeter... does anyone know of a local store that sells items for less than the well known stores? Please send me a private message with the info if you know of a place.


Ivan


----------



## RSMoonwalks

try Costco


they show some online.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is correct. You will get the networks, TNTHD, and i think DiscoveryHD.



Is this true for built-in NTSC tuners?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this true for built-in NTSC tuners?



Do you mean ATSC? If you do, then yes. All ATSC built-in tuners should pick up the networks, etc.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channels in TWC's HD Suite are:
> 
> 290 ESPN HD
> 
> 
> 291 INHD
> 
> 
> 292 INHD2
> 
> 
> 293 HD Net
> 
> 
> 294 HDNet Movies
> 
> 
> All of these channels, with the exception of ESPN HD, are almost 100% HD. So, we already pay $6.95 extra for this "suite". I suspect that if TWC adds ESPN2, the next thing we will see is them going up on the price of this "suite". I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't want to pay extra for channels that may have "some" HD content. Maybe the "big game" is in HD on ESPN, but the majority of the things that I watch on ESPN are NOT in HD.




I would have LOVED to have been able to watch NC State in HD on ESPN2 today. Who actually carries ESPN2 in HD? No one in our area.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4) HDTV channels are bandwidth hogs, bandwidth that can be used for more lucrative programming, like VOD



and you would think there would be more HD VOD content...


btw, am I the only one that thinks TWCs VOD/Pay Per View content is lacking?


That is the one thing that we miss from DirecTV. Better Pay Per View shows.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would have LOVED to have been able to watch NC State in HD on ESPN2 today. Who actually carries ESPN2 in HD? No one in our area.




DirecTV carries ESPN2, the NC State game looked good on ESPN2 HD today.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a HD monitor for about 2 years so my reception has been via a TWC cable box (currently 8300HD DVR). I was thinking about getting a smaller LCD for the bedroom. I "think" what I'm reading here is that if I had a HDTV with a tuner, I could pick up all of TWC content, both HD and SD that isn't scrambled with a straight cable hookup (no box). Is that correct?



Depends on the capability built into the LCD:


1. If the LCD is only a monitor, without any NTSC or ATSC tuner, then you must use an external TWC box.


2. If the LCD has a built-in NTSC tuner, a combination NTSC/ATSC tuner or is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR),

then it will receive analog channels (below CH100), just like any old "Cable Ready" TV.


3. If the LCD is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR), then the built-in QAM tuner (without the CableCARD installed)

should be able to watch the digital simulcast channels (below CH100), the local HD channels and whatever else

TWC sends out unencrypted (e.g. TNT-HD and maybe DISC-HD if they set the bits wrong).


4. If the LCD is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR) and you decide to rent a CableCARD, HD-STB or HD-PVR from TWC,

then it will also be able to watch all of the encrypted digital channels. [Obviously the "best" option.]


5. If the LCD has a built-in ATSC tuner, then it can be hooked to an on-the-air antenna to pick up local DTV stations,

but it won't make any sense of the QAM digital signals on cable.


=================================================

ADDENDUM: All (nearly all???) Digital Cable Ready (DCR) HDTVs will have a combination NTSC/ATSC tuner.

Most of them have two separate coax inputs: one for connection to cable (NTSC/QAM) and the other to an on-the-air antenna (NTSC/ATSC).


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean ATSC? If you do, then yes. All ATSC built-in tuners should pick up the networks, etc.



I see that built-in NTSC tuners are more predominant than ATSC tuners, so I meant NTSC. However, this may is probably changing. So built-in ATSC tuners will pick up QAM information from cable?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on the capability built into the LCD:
> 
> 
> 3. If the LCD is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR), then the built-in QAM tuner (without the CableCARD installed)
> 
> should be able to watch the digital simulcast channels (below CH100), the local HD channels and whatever else
> 
> TWC sends out unencrypted (e.g. TNT-HD and maybe DISC-HD if they set the bits wrong).



I have a Sharp LC-26D7U LCD TV with built-in ATSC tuner marked as Digital Cable Ready (DCR) with a cablecard slot. I use it without a cablecard. I gets all analog channels below ch.100, but only a small few of the digital simulcasted channels below ch.100 which are all mapped to ch.0 including DISC-HD and TNT-HD. But all the local HD and SD digital channels are mapped to their proper channel numbers (WRAL TO 5.x's, WTVD to 11.x's, WNCN to 17.x's and WRAZ to 50.x's).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see that built-in NTSC tuners are more predominant than ATSC tuners, so I meant NTSC. However, this may is probably changing. So built-in ATSC tuners will pick up QAM information from cable?



There are three digital transmission formats, ATSC for over the air broadcasting, QAM for cable systems, and QPSK for satellite. They are not cross compatible. Some TV sets can tune both ATSC and QAM. Others cannot. (Be careful!!!) None tune QPSK. NTSC is old fashioned analogue. Clear now???


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are three digital transmission formats, ATSC for over the air broadcasting, QAM for cable systems, and QPSK for satellite. They are not cross compatible. Some TV sets can tune both ATSC and QAM. Others cannot. (Be careful!!!) None tune QPSK. NTSC is old fashioned analogue. Clear now???



No not clear at all; muddier on the contrary. I know that NTSC is old-fashioned analogue. I also know that the three digital formats (I'm only concerned with ATSC and QAM) are not cross-compatible, so how can some TV sets tune to both ATSC and QAM? Are they equipped with both ATSC and QAM tuners? I had a ATSC card in my HTPC that was NOT able to tune to QAM (of course) so I RMA'd it since I couldn't get clear OTA channels where I am (Cary).


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see that built-in NTSC tuners are more predominant than ATSC tuners, so I meant NTSC. However, this may is probably changing. So built-in ATSC tuners will pick up QAM information from cable?



Although they all use the same RF tuner circuitry, there are several different demodulation circuits that may or may not be included: NTSC, ATSC and QAM.


If the HDTV is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR) then for sure it has a QAM demodulator and has a slot to accept a CableCARD decryption module.

Gary Shapiro (head of CEA, Consumers Elecronics Assoc) indicated that he did not know of any DCR HDTV that didn't ALSO have a built-in NTSC/ATSC tuner. DCR HDTVs normally are equipped with at least two coax inputs: one for cable and a second for an on-the-air antenna.


When an HDTV (or STB) is NOT marked as being DCR, you have to read the specs very carefully:

Many HDTVs only have NTSC tuner......no ATSC and no QAM.

Some HDTVs have an NTSC/ATSC tuner.....but no QAM.

Most OTA HD-STB's have ATSC only tuner....but no QAM and no NTSC!!!!


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sharp LC-26D7U LCD TV with built-in ATSC tuner marked as Digital Cable Ready (DCR) with a cablecard slot. I use it without a cablecard. I gets all analog channels below ch.100, but only a small few of the digital simulcasted channels below ch.100 which are all mapped to ch.0 including DISC-HD and TNT-HD. But all the local HD and SD digital channels are mapped to their proper channel numbers (WRAL TO 5.x's, WTVD to 11.x's, WNCN to 17.x's and WRAZ to 50.x's).



Can you list ALL of the QAM channels you receive?

Information from other users with different types of QAM tuners would also be valuable.

If the Dig Simulcast channels are all being mapped to subchannels under CH0,

maybe there is a firmware upgrade you need from Sharp to properly handle this oddball situation????

I find it hard to believe that TWC would intentionally make it more difficult for QAM tuners to pick up these unencrypted channels.


Also it would be of interest if someone with an STB could go into the Extended Diagnostic pages

and determine which QAM frequencies are being used for Digital Simulcast channels.....maybe they picked the "gap" between CH6 and CH7???


=================================================

Here in San Diego, we are curious as to your experience with Digital Simulcast.

We are still waiting for TWC-SD to finish up the conversion....

Seems they quit working on it in December.....and in the mean time numerous channels lost sound....

Hopefully, they'll finish up in January so we no longer have to deal with the (buggy, buggy) 11xx series temporary channel numbers...


----------



## cbordman

My TV is only finding 0.0 on Time Warner which is UNC.


I have a sony 50" Grand Wega LCD.


Discovery HD is 84.2 and TNTHD is 84.3


----------



## posg

[QUOTE=holl_ands

Here in San Diego, we are curious as to your experience with Digital Simulcast.

We are still waiting for TWC-SD to finish up the conversion....

Seems they quit working on it in December.....and in the mean time numerous channels lost sound....



One thing I've noticed is that some channels are obviously "digital pass-throughs", i.e. channels being received from network satellite feeds and transcoded without manipultation to a QAM carrier. Others, for a variety of reasons, are converted locally to digital from an analogue source. The "pass-throughs" tend to be higher quality overall.


Some channels look a lot better in the digital realm, some look worse. From a stability standpoint, the digital channels seem quite robust. The number of channels per QAM carrier varies. I assume channels like HBO use a much higher bit rate than others, resulting in much higher video quality.


As mentioned before, standard definition channels seem to look a lot better on an HDTV display if the set top box is configured to output "pass-through" resolution rather than "fixed" resolution. See instructions at your cable company's web site.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this true for built-in NTSC tuners?



ATSC tuners, NTSC can't receive HD content...


i have a 60" Philips DLP and it has a built-in ATSC tuner.


as cbordman stated above, you can receive all networks plus DiscoveryHD as they are free and unscrambled. EPSN HD and all the others are not.


i live in a 3-story townhome and we have cable jacks in every room in the house. the signal in the living room where the tv is located is excellent, so HDJUMP, i'm not really sure what the problem is on your end.


maybe the installer used a low-end lower bandwidth splitters that cause the HD channels to be attenuated? it could be many things...


here is the list of HD channels that i get with my tv using it's built-in ATSC tuner:


084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre

084.3 TNT HD

085.2 CBS HD

090.2 UNC(PBS) HD

090.3 PBS KD

111.2 NBC HD

113.1 ABC HD

113.4 FOX HD


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you list ALL of the QAM channels you receive?
> 
> Information from other users with different types of QAM tuners would also be valuable.
> 
> If the Dig Simulcast channels are all being mapped to subchannels under CH0,
> 
> maybe there is a firmware upgrade you need from Sharp to properly handle this oddball situation????
> 
> I find it hard to believe that TWC would intentionally make it more difficult for QAM tuners to pick up these unencrypted channels.



OK dude, you asked for it. Hope the following doesn't confuse you.











> Quote:
> This list is the channels my SAMSUNG SIR-T451 got 2/3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 84.1 TNT (without the audio problem my LG 3510A had)
> 
> 84.2 Dischd
> 
> 
> 85.1 CBSHD
> 
> 85.2 CBSWX
> 
> 85.3 CBSSD
> 
> 
> 90.1 PBS TV
> 
> 90.2 PBSHD
> 
> 90.3 PBS KIDS
> 
> 90.4 PBS
> 
> 90.5 PBS
> 
> 
> 105.13 CSTV (COLLEGE SPORTS TV)
> 
> 105.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL
> 
> 
> 111.1 NBCHD
> 
> 111.2 NBCSD
> 
> 111.3 NBCWX
> 
> 
> 113-1 ABCHD
> 
> 113.5 ABCWX
> 
> 113.6 ABCSD
> 
> 
> 113-2 FOXHD
> 
> 113.3 FOXSD
> 
> 113.4 FOXWX WRAL
> 
> 
> 117.9 PAX (PAX62 OF FAYETTEVILLE)
> 
> 117.12 TELEMUNDO
> 
> 
> 118.2 (sOME LOCAL SALES CHANNEL OF RALEIGH)(CH.60 ON TWC OF RALEIGH/DURHAM/FAYETTEVILLE)
> 
> 118.9 NBCSD ((WNCN 17 OF RALEIGH)
> 
> 118.10 NBCSD (WECT 6 OF WILIMINGTON)
> 
> 118.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL
> 
> 
> 119.1 FOXSD (WFXB FOX43 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!
> 
> 119.2 UPNSD (WMWB UPN21 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!
> 
> 119.3 ABCSD (WPDE ABC15 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!
> 
> 119.4 CBSSD (WBTW CBS13 OF FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH) (THIS DIGITAL CHANNEL MY CABLE BOX ONLY GETS IN ANALOG) ODD!
> 
> 
> Not sure if these are still the same, I don't have the Samsung anymore.
> 
> 
> ============================================================ =====================================
> 
> This list is the channels my SHARP LC-26D7U has now. And looks like the 119.x's that showed on the Samsung were on ch.0 on the Sharp when I first got it two months ago but are gone now.
> 
> 
> 0 ABC11 SD WTVD-DT
> 
> 0 TVGUIDE CHANNEL
> 
> 0 WB22 SD WLFL
> 
> 0 CBS5 SD WRAL
> 
> 0 NBA LEAGUE PASS PREVIEW CHANNEL
> 
> 0 DISCHD
> 
> 0 TNTHD
> 
> 0 FOX SD WRAZ
> 
> 0 UPN28 SD WRDC
> 
> 0 OXYGEN CHANNEL
> 
> 0 UNC-TV SD (KIDS?)
> 
> 0 NBC17 SD WNCN-DT
> 
> 0 QVC SHOPPING CHANNEL
> 
> 0 HSN HOME SHOPPING NETWORK
> 
> 0 TRAVEL CHANNEL
> 
> 0 TWC NEWS14 CAROLINA WEATHER CHANNEL (CABLE CH.100)
> 
> 0 ONDEMAND PREVIEW
> 
> 0 EVENTS INDEMAND PREVIEW
> 
> 0 UNIVISION SD
> 
> 0 WGN9 SD
> 
> 0 NOT SURE, NO LOGO AND PAID PROGRAMMING
> 
> 0 TELEFUTURA SD
> 
> 0 SAHLA LOCAL ACCESS CHANNEL (?) CH.60 ON CABLE
> 
> 0 NEWS 14 CAROLINA
> 
> 0 NBC SD (WNCN17 OR WECT6?)
> 
> 0 WB NETWORK (NO OTA AFFILIATE)
> 
> 0 WRAL5 SD WEATHER CENTER (113.4)
> 
> 4.3 UNCSD KIDS
> 
> 4.4 UNC-ED
> 
> 5.1 CBS WRAL5 HD
> 
> 5.2 CBS WRAL5 SD NEWS
> 
> 5.3 CBS WRAL5 SD
> 
> 5.4 BLANK
> 
> 5.5 BLANK
> 
> 11.1 ABC WTVD11 HD
> 
> 11.2 ABC WTVD11 SD RADAR
> 
> 11.3 ABC WTVD11 SD
> 
> 17.1 NBC WNCN17 HD
> 
> 17.2 NBC WNCN17 SD
> 
> 17.3 NBC WNCN17 WEATHER PLUS
> 
> 50.2 FOX50 WRAZ HD
> 
> 50.3 FOX50 WRAZ SD
> 
> 
> I know some of these channels show up above ch.77 like DISCHD & TNTHD on 84.1 & 84.2 and PBS in the 90.x's but the Sharp grabbed so many blanks caused by ppv's I guess that it's to annoying scrolling through them all to try associating them to the channels mapped to 0.
> 
> 
> Punching in the following on the Sharp:
> 
> 85.1, 85.2, 85.3 jumps to 5.x's
> 
> 111.1, 111.2, 111.3 jumps to 17.x's
> 
> 113.1, 113.5, 113.6 jumps to 11.x's
> 
> 113.2, 113.3, 113.4 jumps to 50.x's


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ATSC tuners, NTSC can't receive HD content...
> 
> 
> i have a 60" Philips DLP and it has a built-in ATSC tuner.
> 
> 
> as cbordman stated above, you can receive all networks plus DiscoveryHD as they are free and unscrambled. EPSN HD and all the others are not.
> 
> 
> i live in a 3-story townhome and we have cable jacks in every room in the house. the signal in the living room where the tv is located is excellent, so HDJUMP, i'm not really sure what the problem is on your end.
> 
> 
> maybe the installer used a low-end lower bandwidth splitters that cause the HD channels to be attenuated? it could be many things...
> 
> 
> here is the list of HD channels that i get with my tv using it's built-in ATSC tuner:
> 
> 
> 084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre
> 
> 084.3 TNT HD
> 
> 085.2 CBS HD
> 
> 090.2 UNC(PBS) HD
> 
> 090.3 PBS KD
> 
> 111.2 NBC HD
> 
> 113.1 ABC HD
> 
> 113.4 FOX HD



Empirical data always supercedes theory. But for my education, how can an ATSC tuner tune to what I understand is QAM? (The question is not necessarily directed at you; I'm not questioning your data.)


----------



## holl_ands

Some initial comments:


1. The BASIC tier seems to be all there, except CPC, Govt Access, Edu Programming and Triangle TV?

[I'm looking at TWC-Raleigh on-line channel lineup, yours may be different.]


2. Only a couple channels on the STANDARD tier are unencrypted QAM (e.g. OXYGEN & TRAVEL).

In our (incomplete) Digital Simulcast, ALL of the analog channels below CH100 are (thus far) labeled (per STB) as being unencrypted.

Seems they are preventing you from viewing what was probably viewable before with an analog tuner.


3. The Sharp is obviously using the PSIP information to remap into Virtual Channel numbers,

whereas the Samsung simply displays the physical QAM channel number.


So which (if any) of the CH0 programs does the Sharp not display????

And how do you select which one to watch????

[Can you tell I don't have a Sharp....]


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ATSC tuners, NTSC can't receive HD content...
> 
> 
> i have a 60" Philips DLP and it has a built-in ATSC tuner.
> 
> 
> as cbordman stated above, you can receive all networks plus DiscoveryHD as they are free and unscrambled. EPSN HD and all the others are not.
> 
> 
> i live in a 3-story townhome and we have cable jacks in every room in the house. the signal in the living room where the tv is located is excellent, so HDJUMP, i'm not really sure what the problem is on your end.
> 
> 
> maybe the installer used a low-end lower bandwidth splitters that cause the HD channels to be attenuated? it could be many things...
> 
> 
> here is the list of HD channels that i get with my tv using it's built-in ATSC tuner:
> 
> 
> 084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre
> 
> 084.3 TNT HD
> 
> 085.2 CBS HD
> 
> 090.2 UNC(PBS) HD
> 
> 090.3 PBS KD
> 
> 111.2 NBC HD
> 
> 113.1 ABC HD
> 
> 113.4 FOX HD




These are obviously QAM physical channel numbers....not ATSC (max is CH69).

Your HDTV may have an ATSC tuner, but it is also clearly capable of demodulating QAM.


You are picking up fewer QAM channels than DARLY L, probably due to being on a different section of the TWC system that has not yet been upgraded for Digital Simulcast.....


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are obviously QAM physical channel numbers....not ATSC (max is CH69).
> 
> Your HDTV may have an ATSC tuner, but it is also clearly capable of demodulating QAM.
> 
> (snip)



So picture me in a HDTV 101 class...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Professor: There are three digital transmission formats, ATSC for over the air broadcasting, QAM for cable systems, and QPSK for satellite. They are not cross compatible. Some TV sets can tune both ATSC and QAM. Others cannot. (Be careful!!!) None tune QPSK. NTSC is old fashioned analogue. Clear now???





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Student 1: (But) here is the list of HD channels that i get with my tv using it's built-in ATSC tuner:
> 
> 
> 084.2 DiscoveryHD Theatre
> 
> 084.3 TNT HD
> 
> 085.2 CBS HD
> 
> 090.2 UNC(PBS) HD
> 
> 090.3 PBS KD
> 
> 111.2 NBC HD
> 
> 113.1 ABC HD
> 
> 113.4 FOX HD



Student 2 (me): So obviously not ALL ATSC tuners can do this correct Mr. Professor? I had an HD tuner on my HTPC and it did NOT pick up QAM channels. So how can I tell if a specific ATSC-equipped HDTV can pick QAM without first buying it and finding out either way?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Professor: If the HDTV is marked as being Digital Cable Ready (DCR) then for sure it has a QAM demodulator and has a slot to accept a CableCARD decryption module.
> 
> Gary Shapiro (head of CEA, Consumers Elecronics Assoc) indicated that he did not know of any DCR HDTV that didn't ALSO have a built-in NTSC/ATSC tuner. DCR HDTVs normally are equipped with at least two coax inputs: one for cable and a second for an on-the-air antenna.



Student 2 to Student 1: Is your TV equipped with at least 2 coax inputs? I'm guessing not. So back to my question - how can one tell what ATSC-equipped TVs can pick up both ATSC and QAM?


----------



## holl_ands

The number of coax inputs won't tell you much of anything....other than how much the manufacturer is trying to save you money.....

I've seen NTSC/ATSC/QAM/CableCARD capable HDTVs that only have one coax input....vice separate On-Air and Cable inputs....

Which means using an RF switch to change between ON-AIR and Cable and probably a channel rescan every time you do it.....GROAAANNNN.

Since many cable systems do not carry WB-HD and UPN-HD (and others), having separate inputs is highly desirable.


Only way to find out is to carefully read the fine print on the websites and in the User's Manual.


===================================================

Rule #1: If it claims to be "DIGITAL CABLE READY, DCR", then it has a unencrypted QAM Demodulator capability.

Leasing a CableCARD will upgrade it to receive encrypted QAM cable channels.


Rule #2: If the manufacturer's website claims that the HDTV or STB has ATSC/QAM capability (and no CableCARD slot),

then it has ATSC and unencrypted QAM Demodulator capability.


Rule #3: Always check the manufacturer's site and ALWAYS treat a retailer's site with skepticism.

I always download the User Manual before I buy something.


Rule #4: When you read that an OTA HD-STB (e.g. R-S Accurian and Sylvania 6900DTE) will work on cable systems

and they don't actually claim that it has a QAM Demodulator, then be real careful to check other user's experience.

I know that these particular HD-STBs claim that they work on cable systems, but ONLY if the cable system is using ATSC (8-VSB or 16-VSB) modulation.

However, in the U.S. the cable industry standardized on QAM rather than ATSC, so the only U.S. "cable" systems

that might be using ATSC are perhaps High Occupancy Building systems that are redistributing the ATSC on-air signal.


Rule #5: PCI HD Tuner Cards (for PCs) that claim to have a QAM Demodulator might be a real pain to get working....

Since MS Media Center does not (yet) support QAM, a number of software patches and workarounds have been developed to (sorta) get it working....

Or switch to some other operating system, like MythTV.


Rule #6: Carefully investigate what other users in your area have experienced.

Although unencrypted local HD (and encrypted CableCARD) reception via cable are Federally mandated requirements,

the cable companies are going out of their way to pretend that it doesn't exist.

The CSR and service techs are not trained to handle it and hence don't know how to sell it to you or fix it once you've got it working.....


That is just one of the reasons I am curious as to how Digital Simulcast is working.

DS is supposed to replicate "all" analog channels on (hopefully) unencrypted QAM channels.


----------



## shpitz

sorry if i misinformed you about my tv... it does have an atsc tuner that does QAM as well.


also, i was watching the Sugar Bowl on ABC-HD 113.1, and around mid 4th qtr the picture just died. it is still dead and the game is not over yet...


is any of you experiencing the same problem?


my phillips is the 60PP9100D/37 just in case you wanna check out the specs.


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah it froze and went out on TWC 211...212 also appeared to be dead as well. At first I thought it was my DVR acting up again (still stuck with a 8000HD







), but I saw the same problem on two other HD boxes since then. Hopefully they get this fixed before the Rose Bowl.


----------



## cbordman

The OTA signal went dead too for ABCHD.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry if i misinformed you about my tv... it does have an atsc tuner that does QAM as well.




I think what you really mean is that your tv has BOTH an ATSC tuner and a QAM tuner. One tuner won't do both - although they may share the same coaxial input.


The bottom line is this ...


NTSC tuner - can only receive analog broadcasts

ATSC tuner - can only receive digital OTA broadcasts with the use of an antenna

QAM tuner - can only receive digital cable broadcasts - unscrambled


If your tv can do more than one of these things, it has more than one tuner. If you don't know which one(s) your tv has, your best bet is to check the manual and/or the manufacturer website.


Most/all tv's that have QAM capability tend to have ATSC capability - the reverse is not true.


I hope that clears it up.


----------



## shpitz

yes deArgila, i meant QAM tuner ;-)


been a long day and i wrote the reply WAY past my bedtime hehe


just to add, not all QAM tuners are the same... to get unscrambled cable you will need a QAM 256 type tuner... some QAM tuners are only 8vsb which cannot process the unscrambled cable signal.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some initial comments:
> 
> 
> 1. The BASIC tier seems to be all there, except CPC, Govt Access, Edu Programming and Triangle TV?
> 
> [I'm looking at TWC-Raleigh on-line channel lineup, yours may be different.]
> 
> 
> 2. Only a couple channels on the STANDARD tier are unencrypted QAM (e.g. OXYGEN & TRAVEL).
> 
> In our (incomplete) Digital Simulcast, ALL of the analog channels below CH100 are (thus far) labeled (per STB) as being unencrypted.
> 
> Seems they are preventing you from viewing what was probably viewable before with an analog tuner.
> 
> 
> 3. The Sharp is obviously using the PSIP information to remap into Virtual Channel numbers,
> 
> whereas the Samsung simply displays the physical QAM channel number.
> 
> 
> So which (if any) of the CH0 programs does the Sharp not display????
> 
> And how do you select which one to watch????
> 
> [Can you tell I don't have a Sharp....]



1. I get the TWC-Lumberton online channel line-up.

2. Not sure how to check for encryption on cable STB.

3. I guess.











> Quote:
> So which (if any) of the CH0 programs does the Sharp not display????
> 
> And how do you select which one to watch????
> 
> [Can you tell I don't have a Sharp....]



The list is included below. I first click 0 or 2 on the remote and scroll through all the channels on ch.0.

*BOLD RED* = The unencrypted QAM channels my Sharp gets on ch.0, the rest it doesn't.

Code:


Code:


Basic
[B]0  Telefutura[/B]
[B]1  TV Guide Channel[/B]
2       WFXB FOX        [FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACE SC]
3       WWMB UPN        [FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH SC]
[B]4  WUVC UNIVISION[/B]
[B]5  WRAL CBS[/B]    [RALEIGH NC]
6       Community Programming   
8       WFPX i  
9       WECT NBC        [WILMINGTON NC]
10      WPDE ABC        [FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH SC]
[B]11 WTVD ABC[/B]    [RALEIGH NC]
[B]12 WUNU PBS[/B]
13      WBTW CBS        [FLORENCE/MYRTLE BEACH SC]
[B]14 News 14 Carolina[/B]
[B]15 WB[/B]
[B]16 WGN[/B]
[B]17 Home Shopping Network[/B]

Standard
18      ABC Family      
[B]19 QVC[/B]
20      The Weather Channel     
21      A&E 
22      Inspirational Network   
23      TLC     
24      TBS     
25      Lifetime Television     
26      CNN     
27      Spike TV        
28      TNT     
29      Nickelodeon     
30      USA     
31      ESPN    
32      ESPN-2  
33      Headline News   
34      Comedy Central  
35      VH1     
36      MTV     
37      BET     
38      Fox Sports Net  
39      E!      
40      Court TV        
41      American Movie Classics 
42      The Discovery Channel   
45      The Golf Channel        
46      Lifetime Movie Network  
47      TV Land 
48      CMT     
49      Shop NBC        
50      OLN     
51      The History Channel     
52      ESPN Classic    
54      Turner Classic Movies   
[B]55 Oxygen[/B]
56      C-SPAN  
57      The Disney Channel      
58      Discovery Health Channel        
59      SoapNet 
[B]60 Leased Access[/B]
61      Women's Entertainment   
62      Hallmark Channel        
64      Animal Planet   
65      HGTV    
66      Food Network    
68      TBN     
69      Cartoon Network 
70      National Geographic     
[B]71 Travel Channel[/B]
72      FitTV   
73      Sci-Fi  
74      CNBC    
75      MSNBC   
76      Fox News Channel        
77      FX

PLUS FROM CABLE CH. ABOVE 100
[B]WRAZ SD FOX  [RALEIGH NC]
WNCN17 SD ABC   [RALEIGH NC]
NBA LEAGUE PASS PREVIEW
DISCHD
TNTHD
TWC NEWS14 CAROLINA WEATHER CHANNEL
ONDEMAND PREVIEW
EVENTS INDEMAND PREVIEW[/B]


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes deArgila, i meant QAM tuner ;-)
> 
> 
> been a long day and i wrote the reply WAY past my bedtime hehe
> 
> 
> just to add, not all QAM tuners are the same... to get unscrambled cable you will need a QAM 256 type tuner... some QAM tuners are only 8vsb which cannot process the unscrambled cable signal.



I think your confused.


ATSC = 8VSB

Cable can leave it as 8vsb or change it to QAM to retransmit. Most cable systems change it to QAM.


Satelite systems use QPSK instead of QAM.


----------



## hbehrman

Hi:


I have an OTA setup and was wondering if any of the local Raleigh stations regulary broadcast a test pattern signal at a set time. My setup is for 1080i. Any idea what station(s) and at what time(s)?


Oh, and if there are any other local OTA folks do you notice a difference in picture quality for prime time (or sports) in HD? I seem to.


Thanks,


Henry


----------



## bt-rtp

Not that I am aware of, but you should use a DVD source such as DVE or the THX tool that comes with some DVDs to adjust your display.


Yes, in fact many things can effect the HD display quailty:


- the source camera used

- if not a live event, the storage device/media of the source content

- the amount of compression used

- the distribution network

- the scaler chip in the receiver

- the scaler chip in the display

- digital-to-analog and analog-to-digital conversions

- connection type from receiver to display

- cable quality for video connections (DMI, HDMI, component)

- the glass and panel technology

- reaction time of panel (smearing)

- noise reduction processing


Typically, I find the best sources for HD display are most live sporting events via OTA and DVDs via an upconverting DVD player with Superbit/special edition DVDs.


----------



## supersalo

Did anyone else have the problem where all of (TimeWarner) ABC's digital channels disappeared last night at the end of the Sugar Bowl?


I was watching the game on TWC 211 and with about 6 minutes left, the picture froze. I thought it was a transmission glitch, but after 30 seconds, I changed the channel. When I went back to 211, there was no signal. Ditto for their "Standard Definition" channels, too.


The analog was ok. I was pissed because I was a few minutes behind on the DVR. I missed 4 minutes by switching to the analog channel. Curse you, TWC!


----------



## bt-rtp

Last night at 10:00 PM exactly when "Medium" started, my DirecTV H10-250 rebooted itself. First time in over 4 months of use.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Has anyone else been having intermittent issues with freezing/pixellation on HDNET Movies? I also had brief issues yesterday with pixellation on ESPNHD. I'm not sure if it's my SA8300 or TWC. Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## jschilds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iwatkins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Durham, NC.. and I'm trying to find a store from which I can buy a panasonic edtv or hdtv plasma. I've been to bb, cc and tweeter... does anyone know of a local store that sells items for less than the well known stores? Please send me a private message with the info if you know of a place.
> 
> 
> Ivan



tiger direct on capital blvd in raleigh sells panasonic plasmas. last year i bought the commercial 42 inch ed version.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes deArgila, i meant QAM tuner ;-)
> 
> 
> been a long day and i wrote the reply WAY past my bedtime hehe
> 
> 
> just to add, not all QAM tuners are the same... to get unscrambled cable you will need a QAM 256 type tuner... some QAM tuners are only 8vsb which cannot process the unscrambled cable signal.



Perhaps you mean that some (older??) QAM tuners would only do QAM-64 and not QAM-64 plus QAM-256???


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry if i misinformed you about my tv... it does have an atsc tuner that does QAM as well.
> 
> 
> also, i was watching the Sugar Bowl on ABC-HD 113.1, and around mid 4th qtr the picture just died. it is still dead and the game is not over yet...
> 
> 
> is any of you experiencing the same problem?
> 
> 
> my phillips is the 60PP9100D/37 just in case you wanna check out the specs.



Looks like your TV has 3 tuners: NTSC, ATSC, and QAM - from the link you provided...

Tuner/Reception/Transmission

Aerial Input : 75 ohm F-type Antenna

Cable : Unscrambled Digital Cable -QAM

Stereo System : BTSC

TV system : ATSC, NTSC

Video Playback : NTSC


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having intermittent issues with freezing/pixellation on HDNET Movies? I also had brief issues yesterday with pixellation on ESPNHD. I'm not sure if it's my SA8300 or TWC. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm getting these problems on CMT right now. I usually have trouble getting any signal on NBC17 (217), comedy central (36), and many of the 100's channels. I've just noticed that I can never get IFC to show a picture.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like your TV has 3 tuners: NTSC, ATSC, and QAM - from the link you provided...
> 
> Tuner/Reception/Transmission
> 
> Aerial Input : 75 ohm F-type Antenna
> 
> Cable : Unscrambled Digital Cable -QAM
> 
> Stereo System : BTSC
> 
> TV system : ATSC, NTSC
> 
> Video Playback : NTSC



Some important comments re terminology. "Tuner" is frequently mis-used, when "Demodulator" is meant.


The Philips brocure showed one and only one coax input (marked CABLE/ANTENNA):
http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/6/6...37_pss_aen.pdf 

Since it does not appear to have separate CABLE and ANTENNA coax inputs, an external switch

and probably a complete channel rescan would be required for connection to both at the same time.

Also, since the Philips does not claim to support PIP, I conclude that it has only ONE RF Tuner inside the chassis.

That single RF Tuner then can feed either of three different Demodulators: NTSC, ATSC and unencrypted QAM.


Many Demodulator chips (ATI, Broadcom, LG, etc) include the QAM Demodulator software algorithms

on the same high speed signal processor chip as the ATSC software algorithms.

And most of them use a separate NTSC Demodulator chip. These chips may or may not be mounted inside the tuner's "tin can".


PIP requires two RF Tuners and the ability to run two Demodulators (same or different) at the same time.

Which is why PIP costs more and sometimes has restrictions on what can be PIP'd, such as NTSC+ATSC, maybe NTSC+NTSC, but not two ATSC programs.


Another overlooked detail re PIP is it's possible effect on sensitivity.

The On-Air signal must go through a 2:1 RF Splitter (either external or internal to the HDTV)

in order to feed the same signal to both RF Tuners (whether NTSC+NTSC, NTSC+ATSC, etc).

This results in a 4 dB loss in sensitifvity (i.e. Noise Figure) compared to connection without the RF Splitter.

If you use an external RF Splitter to feed two coax inputs for PIP, be aware that it is costing 4 dB of sensitivity

that may or may not be important for reliable reception.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having intermittent issues with freezing/pixellation on HDNET Movies? I also had brief issues yesterday with pixellation on ESPNHD. I'm not sure if it's my SA8300 or TWC. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Both HDNet and HDNet movies have had this problem for as long as I've had the HD tier, about six months. When I complain, TWC insists on sending a tech out to my house. I have a strong, clean signal, and have actually connected a spectrum analyzer to look for evidence of intermittant ingress (none found). Send them an e-mail. Maybe if they get enough they'll look into it.


----------



## hbehrman




holl_ands said:


> Some important comments re terminology. "Tuner" is frequently mis-used, when "Demodulator" is meant.
> 
> 
> POI.
> 
> Frequently misused modulator/demodulator refers to analog signals while coder/decoder refers to digital. From these com(e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the short forms: modem and codec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry
> 
> 
> PS no Flame intended


----------



## bt-rtp

HDNet and HDNet movies do not have this problem on DirecTV, which implies the problem is in TWCs network versus the source.


Where did you get the spectrum analyzer ? Did you rent it ?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both HDNet and HDNet movies have had this problem for as long as I've had the HD tier, about six months. When I complain, TWC insists on sending a tech out to my house. I have a strong, clean signal, and have actually connected a spectrum analyzer to look for evidence of intermittant ingress (none found). Send them an e-mail. Maybe if they get enough they'll look into it.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both HDNet and HDNet movies have had this problem for as long as I've had the HD tier, about six months. When I complain, TWC insists on sending a tech out to my house. I have a strong, clean signal, and have actually connected a spectrum analyzer to look for evidence of intermittant ingress (none found). Send them an e-mail. Maybe if they get enough they'll look into it.



I live in north Raleigh, and frequently have the same problems with HDNet and HDNet movies. I also had the pixelation on ESPNHD on Sunday PM. I've also called TWC when this happened after I purchased my HDTV. They did the same thing ... tested the signal and said it looked fine. It's definitely TWC but they'll never admit it.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDNet and HDNet movies do not have this problem on DirecTV, which implies the problem is in TWCs network versus the source.
> 
> 
> Where did you get the spectrum analyzer ? Did you rent it ?



Borrowed spectrum analyzer from work. Used a tunable filter to identify the QAM that carries the problem channels, then monitered them while waiting for the drop outs. I didn't see any anomolies concurrent with the events.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some important comments re terminology. "Tuner" is frequently mis-used, when "Demodulator" is meant.
> 
> 
> The Philips brocure showed one and only one coax input (marked CABLE/ANTENNA):
> http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/6/6...37_pss_aen.pdf
> 
> Since it does not appear to have separate CABLE and ANTENNA coax inputs, an external switch
> 
> and probably a complete channel rescan would be required for connection to both at the same time.
> 
> Also, since the Philips does not claim to support PIP, I conclude that it has only ONE RF Tuner inside the chassis.
> 
> That single RF Tuner then can feed either of three different Demodulators: NTSC, ATSC and unencrypted QAM.
> 
> 
> Many Demodulator chips (ATI, Broadcom, LG, etc) include the QAM Demodulator software algorithms
> 
> on the same high speed signal processor chip as the ATSC software algorithms.
> 
> And most of them use a separate NTSC Demodulator chip. These chips may or may not be mounted inside the tuner's "tin can".
> 
> 
> PIP requires two RF Tuners and the ability to run two Demodulators (same or different) at the same time.
> 
> Which is why PIP costs more and sometimes has restrictions on what can be PIP'd, such as NTSC+ATSC, maybe NTSC+NTSC, but not two ATSC programs.
> 
> 
> Another overlooked detail re PIP is it's possible effect on sensitivity.
> 
> The On-Air signal must go through a 2:1 RF Splitter (either external or internal to the HDTV)
> 
> in order to feed the same signal to both RF Tuners (whether NTSC+NTSC, NTSC+ATSC, etc).
> 
> This results in a 4 dB loss in sensitifvity (i.e. Noise Figure) compared to connection without the RF Splitter.
> 
> If you use an external RF Splitter to feed two coax inputs for PIP, be aware that it is costing 4 dB of sensitivity
> 
> that may or may not be important for reliable reception.



That was educational for me, thanks!


----------



## jkbrennan77

I have a Terk 38 antenna and I live on the south side of Raleigh on a hill just under 10 miles from the towers SE of Raleigh with nothing blocking my SE view. Should be great for reception but... I live in a historic district (Boylan Heights) so I have the antenna installed in my attic. I am able to receive every channel (as below) but I can't receive UPN-WRDC. My auto scan (Syntax Olevia LCD TV) picks it up as a channel with name WRDC-DT but when I try to change to that station nothing ever comes in.


I looked in the guide on the wrdc28 web site and I couldn't find any HD content. Is there something screwy like they don't broadcast unless they have some HD content to show?


Or do I just need to do something to improve my reception? When I look at channel strength on my TV every single channel says it's 49% all the time so I don't think that's actually telling me anything.


(Sorry if this has been asked and answered, I searched the forums and google but everything I find says it should be available and should only require a "red" antenna.)

WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS 9.8 Miles

WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC 9.9 Miles

WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC 9.8 Miles

WLFL-DT 22.1 WB 9.8 Miles

WRDC-DT 28.1 UPN 9.8 Miles

WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX 9.8 Miles


----------



## holl_ands




hbehrman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some important comments re terminology. "Tuner" is frequently mis-used, when "Demodulator" is meant.
> 
> 
> POI.
> 
> Frequently misused modulator/demodulator refers to analog signals while coder/decoder refers to digital. From these com(e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the short forms: modem and codec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry
> 
> 
> PS no Flame intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None taken....the Comm Sys Eng terminology that I've been immersed in can be very arcane.
> 
> 
> Modulator/Demodulator is very commonly used for both analog and digital processes,
> 
> esp. since more and more of the formerly analog processes are done digitally today.
> 
> "Demodulatior" usually means taking a complex, modulated input signal (e.g. RF, IF or baseband)
> 
> and then converting it into something "useful" (e.g. MPEG2).
> 
> 
> In an FM system, the "Demodulator" would take the 10.7 MHz IF signal and convert it into an audio signal.
> 
> This used to be done with analog discriminators, i.e. mistuned IF transformers,
> 
> but today might be done entirely in software on a chip.
> 
> 
> Coder/Decoder usually means an all digital process involving Error Detection and Correction Codes,
> 
> although it could include other related all digital processes such as interleaving, encryption/decryption, etc.
> 
> But alone it wouldn't be called "Demodulation" and is only one of several digital processes involved in demodulating the ATSC signal.
> 
> 
> For example the Adaptive Equalizer is an all digital (software) process that is more akin to classic demodulator processes
> 
> (e.g. radar correlation) but would never be called a "Decoder" by someone building ATSC systems.
Click to expand...


----------



## posg

Answer to question regarding WRDC above. The answer is NO, they do not broadcast in HDTV, and I don't believe they have any near-term plans to. You see, both WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are owned by Sinclair Broadcasting, which is less of a broadcaster, and more of a political party. Don't look for cable carriage of either of these any time soon either.


WLFL-DT has terrible HDTV picture quality. Either crappy equipment, or the noise filtering is set way too high. But they really, really, really don't care, really.


P.S. Both of the Sinclair stations are broadcasting with extremely low power with special temporary permits, and again, don't expect them to upgrade until absolutely necessary, because, again, they really, really, really don't care.


----------



## shpitz

supersalo,


there was some pixelation and loss of sound for brief seconds from time to time, but it didn't die on me like it died on you. it did die completely 2 days ago during close to the end of the psu-fsu match.


i watch discovery-hd quite a lot and i've never experienced any glitches in video or audio, nbc-hd last night while jay leno was on was flawless as well.


the only station i really notice problems with is abc-hd.


i'm using my built-in QAM tuner/demodulator/whatever-u-wanna-call-it that the tv has.


----------



## Erik

Am I the only one who experienced poor audio during last night's national championship game on ABC-HD? I'm a TWC subscriber w/ an SA 8300. I turned the unit off, etc., and nothing seemed to work. Also turned the DD output from the SA box "off" and "on." I had no center or surround channels in DD 5.1.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who experienced poor audio during last night's national championship game on ABC-HD? I'm a TWC subscriber w/ an SA 8300. I turned the unit off, etc., and nothing seemed to work. Also turned the DD output from the SA box "off" and "on." I had no center or surround channels in DD 5.1.



My audio worked great in Cary.


----------



## pkscout

I'm not that happy with the direction DirecTV is going with their service and non-TiVo DVR, so I've been thinking about my options. One of them is to build a MythTV box with a couple ATSC tuners and a couple analog tuners. But if TWC is going to cut off all the analog in the next year or so, that would leave me with only ATSC recording, as I don't see the opensource community being able to hack a driver for Microsoft's upcoming cablecard support for MCE.


So, does anyone have a link or something to a date for the analog cutoff?


BTW, in case anyone is wondering, here are my current choices:


1- cablecard based HD TiVo (given they canceled their CES press conference and are doing "informal demos" on the show floor I'm not optimistic about that)

2- the much rumored Apple DVR (guess I'll know about that after MacWorld)

3- MythTV box

4- MCE on the same hardware, if I can stomach having a Windows machine in the house

5- stick with DirecTV and wait another 6 months to a year (which I would have to do for option 4 to be able to do cablecard anyway) and test the waters again


----------



## WRoss

I was a happy Dish Network customer for many years until a month ago when I switched to TWC because I wanted to get HD with DVR capability.


To get HD DVR with Dish you have to purchase the DVR ($ 600). My Dish SD DVR also cost me $ 600 a few years ago and is now not worth much so I didn't want to do that again.


So far I'm quite pleased with TWC and the 8300 DVR.


I don't have to own it and didn't have to mess with antennaes as I would have if I wanted to get the locals in HD through Dish.


I also like the simplicity of operation that results by having all of my input coming from one source.


One significant gripe that have is the limited amount of storage on the 8300's hard drive. I think that it maxs out at around 25 hours of HD material or 90 hours of SD stuff.


I'm trying to reorganize my thinking so that I view this limitation as reasonable. I do tend to collect shows that I think I want to view but never seem to get around to watching - which probably means that I'm not really that interested in them .


So far the operation of the 8300 has been very good. I too have experienced the short pixelation effects that are frequently mentioned, but I haven't had any real failures in which things don't get recorded at all and/or other events that completly ruin viewing.


The effective distruption to my viewing is equivalent to what I got with Dish interference during storms, etc.


So for those on the fence about how to go about getting a working HD DVR system I'd have to give a thumbs up to TWC & the 8300.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not that happy with the direction DirecTV is going with their service and non-TiVo DVR, so I've been thinking about my options. One of them is to build a MythTV box with a couple ATSC tuners and a couple analog tuners. But if TWC is going to cut off all the analog in the next year or so, that would leave me with only ATSC recording, as I don't see the opensource community being able to hack a driver for Microsoft's upcoming cablecard support for MCE.
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have a link or something to a date for the analog cutoff?
> 
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is wondering, here are my current choices:
> 
> 
> 1- cablecard based HD TiVo (given they canceled their CES press conference and are doing "informal demos" on the show floor I'm not optimistic about that)
> 
> 2- the much rumored Apple DVR (guess I'll know about that after MacWorld)
> 
> 3- MythTV box
> 
> 4- MCE on the same hardware, if I can stomach having a Windows machine in the house
> 
> 5- stick with DirecTV and wait another 6 months to a year (which I would have to do for option 4 to be able to do cablecard anyway) and test the waters again



Analog cutoff for On-Air is probably 17 Feb 2009 (subject to Prez signature and future changes by Congress).

Analog cutoff for at least some "Basic" channels on TWC may be well beyond that date in order to hold on to budget and STB phobic users.

Not all of the analog channels need to go away to make way for explosion of HD channels.


An ATSC tuner with unencrypted QAM capability would be able to tune the local HD channels, TNT-HD and maybe DISC-HD (if they don't encrypt it).

It should also be able to tune the unencrypted QAM Digital Simulcast channels that were recently listed in this thread.


Microsoft is working on a Media Center upgrade which would support CableCARD, but it's probably more than a year away.


In the mean time, checkout this (MythTV based???) Media Center with CableCARD capability:
http://www.vwbinc.com/press/122205pr.html


----------



## bdwork

I live in Chapel Hill and am rather far from the HD towers. I was bummed out and had almost quit on the idea of getting HD channels for free, until i started reading about all of this QAM stuff. Can someone verify this for me? I am looking at either getting the RCA ATSC 11 tuner (NO QAM) or the lg 3510a (supports QAM). I simply want to receive the networks in hd (abc, nbc, cbs, and fox are plenty). I have regular old coaxial straight from the wall into the tv analog cable. If i were to purchase one of these tuners (assuming, too, in chapel hill that these channels are unencrypted) would i be able to receive them without a digital package? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkscout

Well, looks like TiVo announced the Series 3 (HD cablecard) after all. I'm kind of a TiVo slut, so I'll probably just hang on to my DirecTV HD TiVo until the cable ready one comes out. Of course there's still MacWorld...


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdwork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Chapel Hill and am rather far from the HD towers. I was bummed out and had almost quit on the idea of getting HD channels for free, until i started reading about all of this QAM stuff. Can someone verify this for me? I am looking at either getting the RCA ATSC 11 tuner (NO QAM) or the lg 3510a (supports QAM). I simply want to receive the networks in hd (abc, nbc, cbs, and fox are plenty). I have regular old coaxial straight from the wall into the tv analog cable. If i were to purchase one of these tuners (assuming, too, in chapel hill that these channels are unencrypted) would i be able to receive them without a digital package? Thanks in advance.



Yes, you will be able to pick up the HD networks via TimeWarner as long as you have a QAM tuner.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdwork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Chapel Hill and am rather far from the HD towers. I was bummed out and had almost quit on the idea of getting HD channels for free, until i started reading about all of this QAM stuff. Can someone verify this for me? I am looking at either getting the RCA ATSC 11 tuner (NO QAM) or the lg 3510a (supports QAM). I simply want to receive the networks in hd (abc, nbc, cbs, and fox are plenty). I have regular old coaxial straight from the wall into the tv analog cable. If i were to purchase one of these tuners (assuming, too, in chapel hill that these channels are unencrypted) would i be able to receive them without a digital package? Thanks in advance.




bdwork - Yup the QAM route is a viable option. Even with the basic TWC subscription you get all the channels you mentioned and more in HD with digital surround sound.


However I would HIGHLY advise 2 things.


1 - Read back thru about 7-10+ pages of this post to learn more.

2 - The LG box is fairly good but make sure you purchase with a LOCAL dealer and have a good return policy. I have an older LG unit and it has issues with PBS due to the lower QAM signal that PBS via TWC pushes thru the cable. (yup, you have to worry a bit about signal strength even over cable)

My older LG unit also has issues with TNT-HD audio. There are a few QAM STB tuners on the market. Even Rat-Shak had a decent unit for under 100 bucks a few months ago.


Hopefully the newer LG units are better and you won't have an issue, but you should shop local so you can take it home and return it if a particular unit doesn't have a quality set of internal components.


best of luck


----------



## holl_ands

The R-S HTS-6000 Accurian OTA STB only does ATSC and NOT QAM or even NTSC.

This is typical for many OTA STB's, with notable exception of the LG product line.

Which I find fascinating, since for the past several years, nearly all of the ATSC Decoder chip

from ATI, Broadcom, LG, etc have had QAM capabiity built into them.


BTW: LG has indicated that they have no more interest in making stand-alone OTA STBs,

other than maybe the govt. (SD only) STB voucher program.

Which makes the LST-4200A nearly impossible to find---new or used.

And the other models are also way over priced...check eBay & Froogle.


See fol for a comprehensive STB summary:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=179095 

Note that NONE of the DirecTV/Dish/old VOOM Receivers do QAM.


And it is very difficult to get QAM capable PCI cards to work in MS Media Center....

How do you spell c-o-n-s-p-i-r-a-c-y???


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In defense of Time Warner, they are one of the first operators to roll out digital simulcast of analogue channels in order to eventually reclaim needed bandwidth for future HDTV and VOD programming.



Not to drag this quote too far from the past, but with the announcement of the TiVo Series 3, I thought I'd take another look at TWC's packages. This quote above leads me to believe that TWC is simulcasting *all* their analogue channels, at least that's one way to read it. But looking at the TWC site, it looks like all their simulcasting are the local channels not the rest of the stuff on the basic and standard packages. I was kind of looking forward to the idea of Sci-Fi in digital (although I wish they had Sci Fi in HD), but if I'm reading the site right, that channel is still analog only.


Can anybody clarify this? Thx.


----------



## broberds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This quote above leads me to believe that TWC is simulcasting *all* their analogue channels, at least that's one way to read it. But looking at the TWC site, it looks like all their simulcasting are the local channels not the rest of the stuff on the basic and standard packages. I was kind of looking forward to the idea of Sci-Fi in digital (although I wish they had Sci Fi in HD), but if I'm reading the site right, that channel is still analog only.
> 
> 
> Can anybody clarify this? Thx.



It's all digital now (with the sole exception of channel 0, the TV Guide channel). I've verified this by going into my cable boxes' diag screens. Channel 0 reads ANALOG, while everything else reads QAM 256. Also, my SA8300 DVR is hooked up to my receiver via coaxial and it indicates that the audio on all the channels above 0 is Dolby Digital.

About a year ago TWC sent letters out to all DVR subscribers warning us that we'd have to recreate any series recordings on channels 2-99 since they were going digital and this would (for whatever reason) make series recordings stop working.


----------



## holl_ands

TWC is doing Digital Simulcast, which means that the analog channels are still there for users

who simply plug it into their TVs without an STB (try it yourself to verify).


Some (or all??) of the analog channels may go away in the distant future....

I'm guessing a sub-set will remain for a bare-bones offering that does not require hassle of an STB,

which could be a competitive advantage 2-3 years from now, when On-Air STBs will be required for all conventional TV's.


For the most part, the TWC local neighborhood node is being fed an all-digital fibre-optic signal,

which is then converted into the conventional analog NTSC signals for connection directly to TVs (no-STB)

and is also being multiplexed onto the usual QAM-256 digital carrier (as many as 13 per carrier) for STB/DVR.


If you punch in an analog channel number (below 100), a connected TV will tune to the old channel frequencies.

However, if you punch in the same channel number into an STB/DVR, then that will be used as an index

to tune to the appropriate QAM-256 carrier and sub-channel to find the all-digital program.


ALL DIGITAL to STB/DVR users....except Source to Cable Head may or may not be all digital.

ALL DIGITAL to the Neighborhood Hub and then converted to analog for direct connect to TV.


===========================================

PS: Digital Menus (like OnDemand and TV Guide) do not contain a normal "video" program and hence the Analog readout is bogus.

Sometimes I've noticed that it is a hold over from a previously tuned "normal" channel.


==============================================

PPS: Hopefully ALL of the analog channels are duplicated as digital QAM channels. (In San Diego they are.)

If an unencrypted QAM tuner is unable to view a Digital Simulcast channel,

it may be due to it being encrypted or otherwise hidden from view except an authorized STB/DVR.

The status for these channels can be determined at the bottom of the Extended Diagnostic "TUNING" menu.


----------



## shpitz

it is very strange, i have an Onkyo HT780 HTIB that i set up a few days ago, and when i listen to HDTV broadcasts straight from the tv with the built-in QAM tuner, i only get sound in the fronts and center.


the receiver is showing me that the signal it gets through the coaxial out of the tv is indeed 5.1 (3/2.1), but for some reason i've never noticed that any sound come out of the rear speakers...


did anyone hear anything from the rear speakers while watching any of the bowls in HD?


the TV audio setting is set to output DD, and when i watch dvds through optical-out i do get sound from the rear speakers.


am i missing something? sometimes in movies nothing comes out of the rear speakers in some scenes, but usually they are being used...


----------



## bt-rtp

Anyboby know when and where HD test patterns can be found on DirecTV ?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyboby know when and where HD test patterns can be found on DirecTV ?



I believe there is one on early in the morning (6am??) on HDNet, but you have to have the HD package to get that. Other than that I don't think there is anything.


----------



## bt-rtp

Thanks pkscout. Have you used a local ISF calibration service in the Raleigh/Durham area that you can recommend to me ?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks pkscout. Have you used a local ISF calibration service in the Raleigh/Durham area that you can recommend to me ?



Nope. I actually just used the THX test stuff that was on one of the DVD's I bought (I don't remember which one, but Pirates of the Carribean has the stuff on it) to adjust my plasma and audio system (I won't say calibrate because that conotes a level of detail I didn't get into).


----------



## SteveFitz1

I'm trying to help a friend setup his surround sound system. His system consists of a Samsung HL-R5067W DLP, Yamaha HTR-5840 Receiver, and SA8300 HD DVR from Time Warner.


The issue we're having has to do with getting Dolby Digital 5.1 through the receiver when watching HD television programs. We have been successful with the receiver showing DD when watching a DVD (we have an optical audio cable going from the DVD to the receiver). However, we watch an HD TV program with DD 5.1, we see PCM on the receiver instead of DD (we have a separate optical audio cable going from the TV to the receiver). The TV has a "optical output" option, but unfortunately it is greyed out. We don't know if this is because the SA8300 is doing this or what?


Does anyone have experience with this problem or a similar scenario? Is the problem being caused by the SA8300? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## gattaca

Depending on how you have the 8300 cabled to the HLR, you may have to become aware of the HDMI limits. If using HDMI, to get something beyond stereo, you will have to go into the 8300 as follows and make sure you change the setting.


Settings --> More Settings --> Audio Digital Out --> Dolby Digital


If you have HDMI selected, then the 8300 talks to the Samsung and sets itself to stereo mode b/c that's what the Samsung tells the 8300 it is capable of handling....fun aye?


Be aware that when you make that change, you will lose sound on the HDMI input... so we have to bounce back and forth between DD and HDMI. When we want to just use the HDMI input directly to the TV we have to go change it back.


This may be what you are seeing?


----------



## SteveFitz1

Thanks for your response.


We are using HDMI and the Audio Digital Out on the 8300 does have Dolby Digital selected. I'm not understanding what you mean when you say "Be aware that when you make that change, you will lose sound on the HDMI input." Are you saying we'll not have any audio coming into the TV? With these settings we are getting sound, it's just not DD.


Thanks.


----------



## Tim Terrific




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> We are using HDMI and the Audio Digital Out on the 8300 does have Dolby Digital selected. I'm not understanding what you mean when you say "Be aware that when you make that change, you will lose sound on the HDMI input." Are you saying we'll not have any audio coming into the TV? With these settings we are getting sound, it's just not DD.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have a similar setup but I use the HDMI cable only for the DVD player (for video) and a digital coaxial cable for the DD5.1 sound (only had 1 optical outlet on the HT receiver). I use a digital optical audio cable for the connection between the 8300HD and my HT receiver. I haven't had any problems for the last 8 months.


----------



## pyedog

Is anyone in the Raleigh, NC area still getting TV Guide On Screen listing data from channel 4 using an antenna?


I've been getting the listings for several months without problems, but it seems to have stopped sometime around Friday ...


The VBI test appears to show that there are no VBI packets coming from Channel 4, so I figured I'd see if anyone else has the same problem.


Thanks,


-Jim


----------



## gattaca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> " Are you saying we'll not have any audio coming into the TV? With these settings we are getting sound, it's just not DD.
> 
> 
> earlier append..
> 
> (we have a separate optical audio cable going from the TV to the receiver).



Steve, The optical cable going from the Samsung --> Yamaha is your root cause of no DD. You need to make the following change --> move the audio cable you have going from the Samsung --> Yamaha and reconnect it directly to the SA8300HD as in SA8300HD (optical or coax) ---> Yamaha.. now here's why.


This may halp clarify further...here's my setup..


SA 8300HD HDMI --> Samsung HLR HDMI1 input

SSA 8300HD Optical / Coax--> Sound System / Decoder

I do NOT use the optical output from the Samsung..(see below why)


Now when you make the following change on the SA 8300HD to enable DD


Settings --> More Settings --> Audio Digital Out --> Dolby Digital


you will lose ALL audio output from the SA8300HD --> Samsung HDMI (no sound directly from Samsung) but you WILL get DD output from the SA8300HD to your sound system via the COAX or Optical link. This is b/c the SA8300HD shuts down the audio section of the HDMI feed w/ that setting change. I cannot remember exactly if that is WAD b/c the Samsung cannot handle DD or a limit of the SA8300 and/or HDMI not being able to pass DD over the HDMI link - doesn't really matter, it is the way it works today.


Now if you flip the SA8300HD as follows


Settings --> More Settings --> Audio Digital Out --> HDMI


you will get STEREO sound to the Samsung via the HDMI1 b/c the Samsung can ONLY handle 2 channel audio as part of its sound matrix AND b/c HDMI is a 2-way protocol, it tells the SA8300HD that it is talking to a device that is ONLY capable of 2 channel audio, so then the SA8300HD changes ALL of its outputs to be 2 channel stereo (including the OPTICAL / COAX ) hence no DD see fun aye?


This has been a BIG issue discussed many times on some of SA8300 and Samsung threads - search around AVS for more info.


Also, I've read that one of the reasons Samsung integrated the optical output on the set was to control the audio/video timings (DLP sets do A LOTof processing on the video signals before display) and hence we get "lip sync" issues between the video and audio signals. When you bypass the Samsung optical output by not using it, you may start to see some "lip sync" issues in your setup...depending on how fast/well the receiver processes the signals and whether your Yamaha has an "audio delay" feature which some newer receivers do have integrated. If you do have serious lip sync issue (and it varies w/ people & equipment) and your Yamaha has no integrated delay, then you will need an external delay device to introduce the delays needed such as those made by felston and others.


Now to keep the SO and kid happy, I made this connection below so they can get sound from the Samsung w/o having to alter the SA8300 settings. 6 of 1, half dozen of another but it seems easier for them when they do not want DD. When I'm around and we want DD, I make sure we are using the HDMI input w/DD ON.


SA 8300HD Component + R/L Audio --> Samsung Component 1 + R/L Audio


This thread may be helpful --> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=543331&page=1 


Vincent


----------



## SteveFitz1

Vincent,


Thanks very much for your reponse. I'll get back with my friend today and connect the optical audio cable from the SA8300HD to the receiver. Hopefully that'll give us DD. I'll give an update.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## SteveFitz1

Vincent,


A quick update. We moved the optical audio cable from the TV to the SA83000HD and now have Dolby Digital coming throught the A/V receiver. The Panthers victory "sounded" great!!!


Thanks to you and others on this forum for your assistance in helping me get a better understanding of HDMI.


Steve


----------



## posg

I have made several comments in the past regarding WNCN-17 poor digital picture quality, and "NBCeng" has responded indicating that indeed some improvements can be expected in the near future.


In the meantime, I installed a UHF yagi, and a highband VHF yagi, connected with a VHF/UHF splitter/combiner in my attic in North Raleigh in the vicinity of Falls of Neuse and Durant. I am able to receive very reliable digital signals from WITN-7 (NBC) and WNCT-9 (CBS), their digital signals being on channels 32 and 10 respectively. In fact, better than WLFL-22.


WCTI-12 (ABC) is a different story. Besides being twelve or so miles farther out, their digital assignment is on channel 48, and must be beamed southeast to protect analogue 48 from Greensboro. Add to that the fact that 48 is sandwiched between a strong local analogue signal on 47 and digital signal on 49, and it just ain't there. That should change when the final assignments are occupied, they go back to channel 12.


As hoped, WITN's HDTV NBC picture quality is far superior to WNCN's.


----------



## posg

P.S. As an added bonus to the above, UNC's digital channel 23 comes in quite good as well. I have never had much luck with digital 59 out of Chapel Hill.


----------



## pkscout

A few pages back I posted something indicating that a cable card was required to get any digital channels except the networks, TNT-HD and Discovery HD theater and said TWC was keeping the other channels hostage as a way of extorting more money from folks.


Well, boy did I blow that one. I think I've been mad at TWC for so long I just don't think straight when it comes to them. More research here and other places shows that you apparently only need a QAM tuner to get the digital channels that corepsond to the basic and standard channels, so for the same $50 (a little bit less actually) I would pay for analog I can get digital channels without having to rent anything else from TWC. That's actually about $5 less than what I pay on DirecTV.


::bows his head in shame and begs forgiveness::


So now I'm back to maybe building a MythTV box with a couple of QAM tuners to get digitial and HD from TWC. Anybody in the area had any experience with that (Specifically with the new digitial simulcast channels)?


----------



## posg

pkscout,


Step number one in the transition from boyhood to manhood, admitting publically when one is wrong. Congratulations, but don't ever go into politics or talk radio.


Except I'm not sure that what you say IS true. In Raleigh, the only QAM channels I get without a cable card are the broadcast (including their HDTV versions), shopping, religious, local origination, and those two HDTV channels. Did something change???


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pkscout,
> 
> 
> Step number one in the transition from boyhood to manhood, admitting publically when one is wrong. Congratulations, but don't ever go into politics or talk radio.
> 
> 
> Except I'm not sure that what you say IS true. In Raleigh, the only QAM channels I get without a cable card are the broadcast (including their HDTV versions), shopping, religious, local origination, and those two HDTV channels. Did something change???



Hmmm, maybe not. I know of at least one TWC area that gets all the basic and standard channels QAM unencrypted, maybe Raleigh doesn't. The MythTV folks have also run into some areas (mostly Comcast) where the QAM channel is there but it has the PSIP data stripped off of it (aparently against FCC regulations). MythTV ignores any QAM channel that doesn't have PSIP data. Apparently their going to change that behavior in 0.19 so that the channel appears with a really obvious holder description so that you can go back and manually fix it.


So either TWC is stripping off the PSIP data for those channels, you do, in fact, need a cablecard (or STB) to decode them, or there is some other bizare thing going on.


If it's one of the first two, I might not be as wrong as I thought I was.










P.S. Who you callin' boy? If it wasn't now a federal offense to annoy someone online I might have to type mean things at you for that.







(I am, of course, kidding)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few pages back I posted something indicating that a cable card was required to get any digital channels except the networks, TNT-HD and Discovery HD theater and said TWC was keeping the other channels hostage as a way of extorting more money from folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, boy did I blow that one.
> 
> So now I'm back to maybe building a MythTV box with a couple of QAM tuners to get digitial and HD from TWC. Anybody in the area had any experience with that (Specifically with the new digitial simulcast channels)?



You didn't blow it, you were correct.


I have a Mythtv box with a Dvico Fusion5 Gold HDTV tuner, and I can get only the networks, DISC-HD, TNT-HD, and the SD simulcasts of the basic stations. I do not get the digital versions of the standard lineup (SciFi, ESPN, FSN, etc). If you know how to get the standard lineup from a pure QAM256 tuner without CableCard, I'd love to hear it.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MythTV ignores any QAM channel that doesn't have PSIP data. Apparently their going to change that behavior in 0.19 so that the channel appears with a really obvious holder description so that you can go back and manually fix it.



It is more than missing PSIP, if I correctly understand what PSIP is. I think PSIP is what supplies the channel ID (WRAL-HD) and basic program info.


I'm running a SVN snapshot from last fall. When I setup my box, the channel scan was pretty much useless. I used the azap program from dvb-utils and mplayer to manually build a channels.conf file and loaded that that. I believe (and my memory is fuzzy) that the HD locals had their PSIP data intact, however pure cable channels, like TNT-HD and DISC-HD had no PSIP data. Nor was there PSIP data for the basic stations (eg, digital mirrors of the basic cable lineup).


I'm fairly certain that the "standard" lineup is protected by some sort of conditional access (or scrambling). If I tune (using azap again) to a channel which according to dvb-traffic has a lot of SD stream, I cannot play any of them with mplayer.


Drew


----------



## posg

I wouldn't expect the cable community to ever back off from placing conditional access on QAM channels. This is a Godsend for them. For years people have been making illegal connections. Conditional access provides a much more secure revenue stream. The satellite guys have done it since day one.


Other than the fact that the first generation cable cards seem to suffer interface issues and are only "one-way", expect them to replace set tops boxes over the next few years.


I think TWC only charges $1.75/month. I think that's more than fair.


----------



## Daryl L

HeHe, now Raleigh is not the only area to have WAUG-TV (was on ch.20). It is now apparently system wide on ch.102.


----------



## kklier

what about channels like Nogin on 184? The electronic babysitter is very important.


Even though the CableCard is $1.75 TWC will charge you around $50 to come out and "set it up".


On the CableCARD note has TWC indicated when CableCARD v2 will be available? Devices are being annonced at CES2006 this year.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HeHe, now Raleigh is not the only area to have WAUG-TV (was on ch.20). It is now apparently system wide on ch.102.



Which makes NO sense, since all WAUG is is a 24/7 feed of Black Family Channel, which is already available on channel 129. (is "is is" grammatically correct???)


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which makes NO sense, since all WAUG is is a 24/7 feed of Black Family Channel, which is already available on channel 129. (is "is is" grammatically correct???)



I noticed and was confused by this as well. Are they planning to migrate from 129 and free up that channel?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which makes NO sense, since all WAUG is is a 24/7 feed of Black Family Channel, which is already available on channel 129. (is "is is" grammatically correct???)



Yep, that's the first thing I noticed.







* Here * is a google cached article I found.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think TWC only charges $1.75/month. I think that's more than fair.



For this month at least. As more and more people switch to cablecard i'm sure the price will go up. And of course there will be a premium for "enhanced cablecard" when 2.0 comes out.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For this month at least. As more and more people switch to cablecard i'm sure the price will go up. And of course there will be a premium for "enhanced cablecard" when 2.0 comes out.



No, in fact I would guess that once two-way capability is supported, cable operators will give the darn things (cable cards) away. Hardware is NOT where cable operators make money. It's PROGRAMMING, especially PPV, VOD, (and porn, shhh). And a two-way cable card is a cheap access device to give everybody access to impulse viewing. They'd be foolish to behave otherwise.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have made several comments in the past regarding WNCN-17 poor digital picture quality, and "NBCeng" has responded indicating that indeed some improvements can be expected in the near future.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I installed a UHF yagi, and a highband VHF yagi, connected with a VHF/UHF splitter/combiner in my attic in North Raleigh in the vicinity of Falls of Neuse and Durant. I am able to receive very reliable digital signals from WITN-7 (NBC) and WNCT-9 (CBS), their digital signals being on channels 32 and 10 respectively. In fact, better than WLFL-22.
> 
> 
> As hoped, WITN's HDTV NBC picture quality is far superior to WNCN's.



NBCENG - any chance we might see improvment of PQ by the Olympics - I will be highly disappointed if the PQ is similar to that of what I saw for the Notre Dame games this fall.


Could we at least see a temporary shutdown of the multicast subchannels?


----------



## brboot

Hi folks,

I just switched from Directv to TW to go HD-DVR. Got a great deal, my question is with the HDMI on the SA8300. From all the previous posts, it appears this port is active, but I seem to be having a problem with it. I have a DVI input on my TV. So I went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI to DVI converter allows the DVI cable to hook up to the 8300's HDMI port. When I plug it into the 8300, the box goes to 480i and I can't see anything on the screen except squiggles since it's an HD input. If I unplug it and use component, all works well and I can verify the box is set to 1080i only. So I don't know if the box is messed up or the hdmi to dvi converter or if something needs to be setup on the box.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## greenehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the Raleigh, NC area still getting TV Guide On Screen listing data from channel 4 using an antenna?
> 
> 
> I've been getting the listings for several months without problems, but it seems to have stopped sometime around Friday ...
> 
> 
> The VBI test appears to show that there are no VBI packets coming from Channel 4, so I figured I'd see if anyone else has the same problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -Jim



I may be seeing the same issue. [ Im in Apex, and use the antenna for tvgos, and ota hd]. Currently, my guide says No Listings Available, and that more should be available in 24 hours. Says it is waiting for completion of my Setup Change (or something like that??). [ But I haven't changed my setup ]


Are you still seeing the symptoms? Is anyone else?


BTW - (just out of curiosity; sorry if newbie question): What's VBI test and how do you determine whether or not VBI packets are coming in on channel 4?


----------



## brboot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brboot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I just switched from Directv to TW to go HD-DVR. Got a great deal, my question is with the HDMI on the SA8300. From all the previous posts, it appears this port is active, but I seem to be having a problem with it. I have a DVI input on my TV. So I went to Best Buy and bought an HDMI to DVI converter allows the DVI cable to hook up to the 8300's HDMI port. When I plug it into the 8300, the box goes to 480i and I can't see anything on the screen except squiggles since it's an HD input. If I unplug it and use component, all works well and I can verify the box is set to 1080i only. So I don't know if the box is messed up or the hdmi to dvi converter or if something needs to be setup on the box.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



Well I rebooted the box again and turned the tv on first before turning on the STB and all seems well now. HDMI is a workin. Sweet box.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBCENG - any chance we might see improvment of PQ by the Olympics - I will be highly disappointed if the PQ is similar to that of what I saw for the Notre Dame games this fall.
> 
> 
> Could we at least see a temporary shutdown of the multicast subchannels?



Gonna try every trick I can. The power for the new equipment is finally finished, and we found the rack rails were damaged yesterday so we can't bolt the new stuff in until new rails come in. I'm also working on plan "B" in case the new equipment can't be online by that time.


----------



## dgmayor

I've been having strange issues with my box lately. If I try to go into the advanced options menu where I can change favorite channels and what not, as soon as I hit the more options button the box reboots. Also, if I try and use the box's stretch feature (# key), the box reboots. I REALLY don't want to trade in the box since i'd have to redo my DVR stuff, but I suppose it's my only option.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenehouse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be seeing the same issue. [ Im in Apex, and use the antenna for tvgos, and ota hd]. Currently, my guide says No Listings Available, and that more should be available in 24 hours. Says it is waiting for completion of my Setup Change (or something like that??). [ But I haven't changed my setup ]
> 
> 
> Are you still seeing the symptoms? Is anyone else?
> 
> 
> BTW - (just out of curiosity; sorry if newbie question): What's VBI test and how do you determine whether or not VBI packets are coming in on channel 4?



I've tried various antennas and resetting the box. If you are seeing the same issues I'm guessing that UNC-TV is at fault - the problem is figuring out how to contact them ... They don't seem interested in replying to email.


You can find the host channel on TVGOS by pressing Guide, going to Setup, press down arrow once, then press 753159852. This gets you into the TVGOS summary screens ... press right arraow, and look for host channel ... it is probably something like 0:0-4 ... the 0:0 means OTA - I think the cable input would be 1:0, and the 4 is the channel it is getting the guide data from. The VBI channel will usually be the current channel, you can ignore that. You can press the various arrow keys to get various info ... in this case I don't think any of it will be of help because the statistics are all old - you probably have not gotten anything since Thursday morning (give or take a day).


----------



## steveoh62

How can I be sure that I am getting the best signal possible from TWC? I live in Cary and have a Sony KDFE50A10 with a 3250HD STB. The HD channels look great, but the other channels look a little worse than before I got the HDTV!


I am running the video right from the STB into the TV via component cable. However, the STB has a DVI out port. Would going from the DVI port on the STB to the HDMI on the TV improve things at all?


I look forward to your replies!


----------



## shpitz

steveoh62,


trying never hurts, if you have the right cabling give HDMI a try and see if it improves the PQ over the component.


also, some tvs have different capabilities in each input, some inputs will accept 480i, some will accept 480p, etc, so check your tv's manual and see if you can use other component inputs (in case you tv has more than 1 component input) and compare the quality.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried various antennas and resetting the box. If you are seeing the same issues I'm guessing that UNC-TV is at fault - the problem is figuring out how to contact them ... They don't seem interested in replying to email.



Both times I've contacted them about HD reception problems, they have been very responsive. Much more so than any of the commercial broadcasters. I filled out the form at http://www.unctv.org/aboutus/contactus.html on a Saturday, and got an email from an engineer the next business day (Monday). The engineer occasionally visits this forum (Wayne Estabrook). Maybe you could PM him..


Drew


----------



## kel

Hello fellow Triangle residents !


I am using the TWC SA8300 box myself and am mostly happy with the implementation of the DVR itself (though I would like an active SATA port for connecting an external hard drive). Certainly, I wouldn't want to fore-go a DVR, even if it meant losing HD.


The one thing that kind of spoils it all is the severe compression/pixelation on certain shows ("Las Vegas" is a prime example). I understand that the OTA HD is not compressed which sounds great and I will get started on the research of how to get that set up...if the answer to the following question is a yes










Is there an effective way to use my DVR with those OTA channels, in terms of time-shifting them ?


Thanks in advance !


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveoh62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am running the video right from the STB into the TV via component cable. However, the STB has a DVI out port. Would going from the DVI port on the STB to the HDMI on the TV improve things at all?



make sure that DVI port is active before buying an expensive cable!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The one thing that kind of spoils it all is the severe compression/pixelation on certain shows ("Las Vegas" is a prime example).



Las Vegas is an NBC show, and our local affiliate (NBC17) has the worst HDTV performance in terms of pixelization that I've seen. Even WB22's HD is better than NBC17's. The only thing which will help you get NBC shows better is to wait for them to fix/upgrade their equipment, or to try to get NBC from a different source (like a Winston-Salem station, or maybe a satellite feed). There is a discussion going on here where it sounds like they are installing new equipment, and would like to have in in place in time for the Olympics.


Drew


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both times I've contacted them about HD reception problems, they have been very responsive. Much more so than any of the commercial broadcasters. I filled out the form at http://www.unctv.org/aboutus/contactus.html on a Saturday, and got an email from an engineer the next business day (Monday). The engineer occasionally visits this forum (Wayne Estabrook). Maybe you could PM him..
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks - I never got email back when I used the contact form, but I left a phone message this morning for Wayne and he quickly called me back (much appreciated!) - he seems like a good guy. It appears that most of the Gemstar guide setup is automated, but he's going to look into it - hopefully he'll be able to resolve the problem.


----------



## hpman247

is WTVD down. I'm getting WRAL, WRAZ in 85% range, and NBC about 70%. I normally get WTVD at around 80%. Today WTVD is 0% no fluctuations. Any ideas.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Las Vegas is an NBC show, and our local affiliate (NBC17) has the worst HDTV performance in terms of pixelization that I've seen. Even WB22's HD is better than NBC17's. The only thing which will help you get NBC shows better is to wait for them to fix/upgrade their equipment, or to try to get NBC from a different source (like a Winston-Salem station, or maybe a satellite feed). There is a discussion going on here where it sounds like they are installing new equipment, and would like to have in in place in time for the Olympics.
> 
> 
> Drew



Absolutely 100% correct. NBC17 is terrible as a direct result of their lack of investment in good equipment and transmitting only at half power. Totally lame.


I have a CM 4228 and CM 7777 in my attic to receive WXII-DT in Winston-Salam for this very reason. It's 40 miles away from me, 25 miles farther away than WNCN NBC 17 but at least I get high quality receiption of all of the NBC programming.


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Las Vegas is an NBC show, and our local affiliate (NBC17) has the worst HDTV performance in terms of pixelization that I've seen. Even WB22's HD is better than NBC17's. The only thing which will help you get NBC shows better is to wait for them to fix/upgrade their equipment, or to try to get NBC from a different source (like a Winston-Salem station, or maybe a satellite feed). There is a discussion going on here where it sounds like they are installing new equipment, and would like to have in in place in time for the Olympics.
> 
> Drew



Fair enough. My main question, though, was whether there is a way to capture/timeshift OTA HD on the SA8300 ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely 100% correct. NBC17 is terrible as a direct result of their lack of investment in good equipment and transmitting only at half power. Totally lame.
> 
> 
> I have a CM 4228 and CM 7777 in my attic to receive WXII-DT in Winston-Salam for this very reason. It's 40 miles away from me, 25 miles farther away than WNCN NBC 17 but at least I get high quality receiption of all of the NBC programming.



Math Question:


If WXII is 40 miles away from you, and it's 25 miles farther than WNCN, then you must be 15 miles from WNCN. According to my math, worst case would be that WXII and WNCN would be 55 miles apart. In reality, they are 115 miles apart. Begs the question, "where exactly are you?" I'm not trying to be a smart-ass, (well maybe a little), but I would be interested in picking up WXII as well from North Raleigh, but didn't think it possible. Comments.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fair enough. My main question, though, was whether there is a way to capture/timeshift OTA HD on the SA8300 ?



As far as I know, an SA8300 supplied by a cable provider can be used on cable only . In order to timeshift OTA HD, you need to get a 3rd party DVR like the upcoming HD Tivo, a satellite company DVR, etc. Or you could build a DVR from a PC, using MythTv, Windows Media Center, SageTV, etc.


I built a MythTV box with one OTA (ATSC) tuner and one Cable (QAM) tuner and 1/2 terrabyte of storage, and I'm very happy with it. All in all, an HD Tivo would have been easier to deal with, but since they weren't available last year when I built this box, and since they won't be available until the end of this year, I think I made the right choice.


Drew


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fair enough. My main question, though, was whether there is a way to capture/timeshift OTA HD on the SA8300 ?



You'll need one of these: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1117178795519


----------



## shpitz

only $1000, i'll take 5...


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I built a MythTV box with one OTA (ATSC) tuner and one Cable (QAM) tuner and 1/2 terrabyte of storage, and I'm very happy with it. All in all, an HD Tivo would have been easier to deal with, but since they weren't available last year when I built this box, and since they won't be available until the end of this year, I think I made the right choice.




Can you comment on which QAM channels you get? Is there a list?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you comment on which QAM channels you get? Is there a list?



I get all the unencrypted hi-def QAM channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, TNT-HD, DISC-HD. Plus I get the digital mirror of the "basic cable" tier (locals as above, UPN, WB, WGN, shopping, religious, and PPV preview channels). This is with a DVICO Fusion HDTV5 Gold card.


I *don't* get any premium channels, nor can I, since my setup does not support cable card. Hopefully somebody will get that working on linux, especially since there are now USB cable-card QAM tuners.


Drew


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get all the unencrypted hi-def QAM channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, TNT-HD, DISC-HD. Plus I get the digital mirror of the "basic cable" tier (locals as above, UPN, WB, WGN, shopping, religious, and PPV preview channels). This is with a DVICO Fusion HDTV5 Gold card.
> 
> 
> I *don't* get any premium channels, nor can I, since my setup does not support cable card. Hopefully somebody will get that working on linux, especially since there are now USB cable-card QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> Drew



Can you record HDTV program with the Fusion?


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I know, an SA8300 supplied by a cable provider can be used on cable only . In order to timeshift OTA HD, you need to get a 3rd party DVR like the upcoming HD Tivo, a satellite company DVR, etc. Or you could build a DVR from a PC, using MythTv, Windows Media Center, SageTV, etc.
> 
> 
> I built a MythTV box with one OTA (ATSC) tuner and one Cable (QAM) tuner and 1/2 terrabyte of storage, and I'm very happy with it. All in all, an HD Tivo would have been easier to deal with, but since they weren't available last year when I built this box, and since they won't be available until the end of this year, I think I made the right choice.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ok, thanks Drew! I will look into some alternatives when I have time, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on an easy solution in the meantime (like finding out all I had to do was buy a $20 tuner or something







)


Thanks again.


- Kel


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Math Question:
> 
> 
> If WXII is 40 miles away from you, and it's 25 miles farther than WNCN, then you must be 15 miles from WNCN. According to my math, worst case would be that WXII and WNCN would be 55 miles apart. In reality, they are 115 miles apart. Begs the question, "where exactly are you?" I'm not trying to be a smart-ass, (well maybe a little), but I would be interested in picking up WXII as well from North Raleigh, but didn't think it possible. Comments.




Most Triangle viewers who get us are in the Alamance County area. I'm not aware, though I could be wrong, of anyone who picks us up as far east as Orange and Wake Counties. Please correct me if I'm wrong. It would be pretty incredible for someone in North Raleigh to be picking up WXII-DT, though I suppose it could be possible. Our antenna is just so much father west than WFMY and the others in the Randolph County antenna field.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get all the unencrypted hi-def QAM channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, TNT-HD, DISC-HD. Plus I get the digital mirror of the "basic cable" tier (locals as above, UPN, WB, WGN, shopping, religious, and PPV preview channels). This is with a DVICO Fusion HDTV5 Gold card.
> 
> 
> I *don't* get any premium channels, nor can I, since my setup does not support cable card. Hopefully somebody will get that working on linux, especially since there are now USB cable-card QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> Drew



That's what I was afraid of. Once the linux community has figured out the cable card it will be time to include Myth on my Linux server...


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MR12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most Triangle viewers who get us are in the Alamance County area. I'm not aware, though I could be wrong, of anyone who picks us up as far east as Orange and Wake Counties. Please correct me if I'm wrong. It would be pretty incredible for someone in North Raleigh to be picking up WXII-DT, though I suppose it could be possible. Our antenna is just so much father west than WFMY and the others in the Randolph County antenna field.



I picked up WXII from Apex with my antenna pointed in the right direction. Now I'm pointed at the WRAL tower, so I can't get it anymore. That was with an amplified Silver Sensor. I'm sure my amplified attic yagi would get it if directed there.


Brian


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you record HDTV program with the Fusion?



Yes, all the unencrypted QAM stations can be recorded.


Drew


----------



## DonB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get all the unencrypted hi-def QAM channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, TNT-HD, DISC-HD. Plus I get the digital mirror of the "basic cable" tier (locals as above, UPN, WB, WGN, shopping, religious, and PPV preview channels). This is with a DVICO Fusion HDTV5 Gold card.
> 
> 
> I *don't* get any premium channels, nor can I, since my setup does not support cable card. Hopefully somebody will get that working on linux, especially since there are now USB cable-card QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew, are you on TWC in Cary? I'm in Cary and tried this with a basic cable connection and QAM tuner... I only "see" digital channels in channel ranges of approximately 85-* and higher, but everything I tune in claims to be encrypted. I've read the postings of the last few weeks and was thinking I should be able to see at least local HD channels over this link (that's all I'm really interested in). Are the digital channels at the same logical "spot", e.g. WRAL on 5-* over cable? Sorry in advance if I'm missing something simple here.


----------



## posg

WTVD-11........"Crumbs"..........OOPS..........forget (again) to flip the HDTV switch?????????????


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drew, are you on TWC in Cary? I'm in Cary and tried this with a basic cable connection and QAM tuner... I only "see" digital channels in channel ranges of approximately 85-* and higher, but everything I tune in claims to be encrypted. I've read the postings of the last few weeks and was thinking I should be able to see at least local HD channels over this link (that's all I'm really interested in). Are the digital channels at the same logical "spot", e.g. WRAL on 5-* over cable? Sorry in advance if I'm missing something simple here.



Yes, I'm on TWC in Cary. I currently have the "standard" cable package. We upgraded from basic in December for basketball season, and none of my HD channels changed. Try 85-2 for WRAL-HD. You'll only see 5-* if your TV does remapping for QAM. Mine only does that for ATSC. Here is where my HD channels are:


84-2 DISC-HD

84-3 TNT-HD

85-2 WRAL-HD

90-2 WUNC-HD

111-2 NBC17-HD

113-1 WTVD-HD

113-4 WRAZ-HD


Search back a few pages (or 10s of pages) in this thread for a complete list, including SD subchannels.


Drew


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Math Question:
> 
> 
> If WXII is 40 miles away from you, and it's 25 miles farther than WNCN, then you must be 15 miles from WNCN. According to my math, worst case would be that WXII and WNCN would be 55 miles apart. In reality, they are 115 miles apart. Begs the question, "where exactly are you?" I'm not trying to be a smart-ass, (well maybe a little), but I would be interested in picking up WXII as well from North Raleigh, but didn't think it possible. Comments.




Crabtree mall area, on top of the hill.


----------



## hbehrman

I didn't watch TV yesterday, but on Wednesday all channels were being seen on the guide correctly on my Samsung T151.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenehouse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be seeing the same issue. [ Im in Apex, and use the antenna for tvgos, and ota hd]. Currently, my guide says No Listings Available, and that more should be available in 24 hours. Says it is waiting for completion of my Setup Change (or something like that??). [ But I haven't changed my setup ]
> 
> 
> Are you still seeing the symptoms? Is anyone else?
> 
> 
> BTW - (just out of curiosity; sorry if newbie question): What's VBI test and how do you determine whether or not VBI packets are coming in on channel 4?


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't watch TV yesterday, but on Wednesday all channels were being seen on the guide correctly on my Samsung T151.



He has a Sony DVR that gets it's guide data from TV Guide via UNC-TV ... I think your receiver gets it from the ATSC signal for each station ...


UNC-TV had some problems with a phone line due to a lightning strike, which caused the guide data to be unavailable for several days last week.


----------



## Daryl L

I have a Sharp HD LCD with ATSC/QAM in the Clear/DCR tuner and TVGOS. Anybody able to get TVGOS to work over TWC? I certainly can't. My Host Channel is blank.


Wayne Estabrook,


If UNC-TV is sending TVGOS data would it be possibe to see if TWC is blocking it? I get: ch.12 WUNU-TV (analog) from TWC of Lumberton down here below the Fayetteville system.


And I assume straight from UNC over TWC I also get these below with the ATSC/QAM tuner:


ch.200 UNC (PBS)

ch.201 UNC (PBS) HD

ch.202 UNC KIDS

ch.203 UNC Educational

ch.204 UNC NC


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get all the unencrypted hi-def QAM channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, TNT-HD, DISC-HD. Plus I get the digital mirror of the "basic cable" tier (locals as above, UPN, WB, WGN, shopping, religious, and PPV preview channels). This is with a DVICO Fusion HDTV5 Gold card.
> 
> 
> I *don't* get any premium channels, nor can I, since my setup does not support cable card. Hopefully somebody will get that working on linux, especially since there are now USB cable-card QAM tuners.
> 
> 
> Drew



Actually. there are no cablecard tuners of any sort for PC yet. The first showings were at CES last week and they won't be released until Windows Vista is out, which will be the first OS to support cablecard. Vista is expected late this year.


----------



## shpitz

my tv has a built-in QAM/ATSC tuner and it has a built-in guide.


any channel i tune into says no information available...


is TWC blocking it? or am i missing something? do i need to tune to a certain channel in order for the tv to download the guide data?


i live on glenwood close to I540 in Raleigh.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Has something happened to WTVD-11 OTA { 11.1,11.2.11.3 } ? For some reason I can't pick them up anymore OTA


----------



## DonB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm on TWC in Cary. I currently have the "standard" cable package. We upgraded from basic in December for basketball season, and none of my HD channels changed. Try 85-2 for WRAL-HD. You'll only see 5-* if your TV does remapping for QAM. Mine only does that for ATSC. Here is where my HD channels are:
> 
> 
> 84-2 DISC-HD
> 
> 84-3 TNT-HD
> 
> 85-2 WRAL-HD
> 
> 90-2 WUNC-HD
> 
> 111-2 NBC17-HD
> 
> 113-1 WTVD-HD
> 
> 113-4 WRAZ-HD
> 
> 
> Search back a few pages (or 10s of pages) in this thread for a complete list, including SD subchannels.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks Drew. Interestingly, I don't see any of these channels. I do see digital channels at other numbers in this range, e.g. 86-1, -2, -3, all the way to 86-15. Also 87 and at various channels all the way through 121. When I tune into any of these, I get the "digital channel is encrypted" message. When I try to go to any of the channels you have listed, nothing. Has anyone else had this problem? TV is a Toshiba 62HM15 with ATSC and QAM tuner built in.


Don


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually. there are no cablecard tuners of any sort for PC yet. The first showings were at CES last week and they won't be released until Windows Vista is out, which will be the first OS to support cablecard. Vista is expected late this year.



Well, I did see a picture of one, so it must exist










Drew


----------



## SteveFitz1

It's 8:50 Friday night and I'm watching WTVD on 11-1 OTA right now.


Steve


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually. there are no cablecard tuners of any sort for PC yet. The first showings were at CES last week and they won't be released until Windows Vista is out, which will be the first OS to support cablecard. Vista is expected late this year.



FYI: A Linux based Media Center from vwbinc claims to now support CableCard input--

Giving access to encrypted and unencrypted cable channels.

Availabilty is given as Q2 of 2006 (i.e. Apr-Jun this year).
http://www.vwbinc.com/press/122205pr.html


----------



## shpitz

NBC really looks like crap over my QAM, picture is the most pixelate of all the HD channels available unencrypted.


and the golden globe awards wasn't even true-HD since it wasn't wide-screen...


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> and the golden globe awards wasn't even true-HD since it wasn't wide-screen...



I'm not Hollywood, but read my tagline. Down here (and I think most everywhere), if there is a Red carpet, and your dressed to impress, then HD should be in order.


NBC told the world last night they didn't think so.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Good news


Just got of the phone with George Douglas VP of marketing for the Raleigh Division for Time Warner.


First I must point out that he was very helpful and a very nice guy to boot. Im actually impressed that he even took the time to give me a call.


Anyway, on to the news I know you guys are waiting to hear. As of Feb 1st we are getting Universal HD and this time it is not going to go away. He said once we get it on Feb 1st it is here to stay.


He also said that he is about 90% sure that ESPN2HD will be available in 3-4 months.


He also made mention of something called "switched digital". From what I understand, it has made available alot more bandwidth then before.


The last thing he talked about was some kind of plan to put certain basic channels that dont have many viewers on a On demand type channel and that way those channels will be freed up for more space.


Just thought I would let you guys know the good news. UniversalHD on Feb 1st!!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news
> 
> Anyway, on to the news I know you guys are waiting to hear. As of Feb 1st we are getting Universal HD and this time it is not going to go away. He said once we get it on Feb 1st it is here to stay.



Great! It will be nice to have HD Olympic coverage not mangled by NBC17. I can't say I'm impressed with the rest of the programming, but watchable Olympics will definately be a plus.


Do you have any idea how will it be packaged? At extra cost, or as part of the basic HD lineup? During the preview, it was available as un-scrambled QAM around 78 or 79. I hope they leave it like this.


Drew


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great! It will be nice to have HD Olympic coverage not mangled by NBC17. I can't say I'm impressed with the rest of the programming, but watchable Olympics will definately be a plus.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how will it be packaged? At extra cost, or as part of the basic HD lineup? During the preview, it was available as un-scrambled QAM around 78 or 79. I hope they leave it like this.
> 
> 
> Drew



from what i understand, it will be added to the HD suite at no extra cost to us just like it was during the tennis matches. only this time, it wont be taken off.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news
> 
> 
> Just got of the phone with George Douglas VP of marketing for the Raleigh Division for Time Warner.
> 
> 
> First I must point out that he was very helpful and a very nice guy to boot. Im actually impressed that he even took the time to give me a call.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to the news I know you guys are waiting to hear. As of Feb 1st we are getting Universal HD and this time it is not going to go away. He said once we get it on Feb 1st it is here to stay.
> 
> 
> He also said that he is about 90% sure that ESPN2HD will be available in 3-4 months.
> 
> 
> He also made mention of something called "switched digital". From what I understand, it has made available alot more bandwidth then before.
> 
> 
> The last thing he talked about was some kind of plan to put certain basic channels that dont have many viewers on a On demand type channel and that way those channels will be freed up for more space.
> 
> 
> Just thought I would let you guys know the good news. UniversalHD on Feb 1st!!



Thx alot for the info.







I'm guessing he didn't mention any timeframe for "Switched Digital" capability or the any basic stations going to OnDemand.


TWC of Columbia SC has had "Switched Digital" for a little while now which freed up ban width for them to add UniversalHD over a month ago.


----------



## tonnyrat

I'm currently on Duke's campus and was wondering what type of OTA Antenna I would need to receive HD feeds from the local affiliates (ie. ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS)? Any suggestions as to what brand/model I should use and if there are any local stores (near Durham or on 15/501) where I could get a good deal on such products? My TV has a built-in QAM/ATSC tuner so there should be no need to get buy another one. I also cannot just plug in my television since DukeTV doesn't send out HD signals just yet. Thanks.


I have been looking into the Winegard Squareshooter since a real-looking antenna is pretty much out of the question. It is rated as a Red Uni-directional antenna which was suggested by the Consumer Electronics Association Antenna Selector. I'm ~32 miles away from the towers. Anyone know of any other non-conventional looking antennas that fit the Red Uni-directional requirement?


----------



## RSMoonwalks

I'm up here in Timberlake.....Just North of Durham and We use this one. Does a great job.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=AD-DB8


----------



## wolfyncsu7

HDTV-NUT,


Do you know if Time Warner was planning on charging more for the HD package with Universal HD and ESPN2 HD added?


Also,


Does anybody know if/ when the Verizon FiOS service will be available in Raleigh?


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSMoonwalks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm up here in Timberlake.....Just North of Durham and We use this one. Does a great job.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=AD-DB8



*or* you can buy a Channel Master product from Warren Electronics and save a few bucks:

http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/4221.htm 


Since you are located on the Duke campus, and you are only 30 miles or so away from the Raleigh towers, the 4221 would work great as long as it has some elevation above ground level and no major obstructions such as buildings or trees.


You will also need another antenna for WUNC in Chapel Hill and the 4221 would be good for that too. They have some decent HD content sometimes.


----------



## thamlet

TWC Durham's ESPNHD is unwatchable tonight. Video and audio drops out every 2 seconds. Doesn't happen on any other channel. Absolutely pitiful. Time to start looking at alternatives to TWC.


----------



## tonnyrat

Thanks for the help so far guys. I looked at both antennas mentioned and while they would definately aid in helping me get an OTA signal, I cannot put such a large object on my roof. I'm still in dorm housing (3-yr-must-live-on-campus-rule-sucks) and I'm not "supposed" to have access to the roof. The SS-1000/2000 interested me because it's shape is very discrete. Does anyone know of local stores who sell Winegard products at a decent price?


----------



## holl_ands

Query re Switched Digital Broadcast (SDB):


The new Digital Content Manager (from Scientific Atlanta, TWC's equipment provider) presumably has provided Digital Simulcast and more importantly should also provide SDB in order to double the useful capacity....and make room for alot more HD channels.


Has anyone seen any evidence of QAM frequencies and program numbers jumping around as they are dynamically reassigned.

This would be targeted for the less popular channels.


For more info on SDB, see:
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...html#POST22373


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great! It will be nice to have HD Olympic coverage not mangled by NBC17. I can't say I'm impressed with the rest of the programming, but watchable Olympics will definately be a plus.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how will it be packaged? At extra cost, or as part of the basic HD lineup? During the preview, it was available as un-scrambled QAM around 78 or 79. I hope they leave it like this.
> 
> 
> Drew



Don't get your hopes up. UHD is owned by NBC...the programming (and pixellation, softness, etc.) is quite similar. Unfortunately, I think it has something to do with the processing on the broadcaster's end, not necessarily on the local end.


----------



## hflnc

Hi,


I've recently moved to TWC after many years of DirecTV so that I could get more HD. I am currently using a SA 8300HD box and the cable feed produces a beautiful picture. I am however, experiencing fairly frequent picture breakup. The signal strength is good at +3db and I am wondering if this problem is a sofware/cablebox problem.


Does anyone have this same problem?


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDTV-NUT,
> 
> Does anybody know if/ when the Verizon FiOS service will be available in Raleigh?



ain't gonna happen since Raleigh is not a Verizon city... afaik the only Verizon town in our area is Durham and still there is no eta as to when FIOS will be available.


once it will i will greatly consider moving to Durham.


we're stuck with hell-south and the crap they offer.


thank god for VoIP


----------



## swebsurf

Hi,


Can I hook my TWC HD cable box at someone else's house (also in my area with TWC)? Seems like it should work since the box does all the work, right? Or is it somehow lo-jacked?


thanks,


Scott


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since you are located on the Duke campus, and you are only 30 miles or so away from the Raleigh towers, the 4221 would work great as long as it has some elevation above ground level and no major obstructions such as buildings or trees.
> 
> 
> You will also need another antenna for WUNC in Chapel Hill and the 4221 would be good for that too. They have some decent HD content sometimes.




The only problem with WUNC's HD content from an OTA perspective is that they limit the broadcasting to only 3 hours per day (8pm to 11pm). They're broadcasting 4 digital SD channels most of the day (4.1, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5) and during primetime they turn off 4.4 and 4.5 to make room for the HD channel on 4.2. So, if you're only interested in the HD part of WUNC, I'm not so sure a 2nd antenna is worth while.


Who knows, on the Duke campus, one might be just close enough to Chapel Hill to get a strong enough signal from WUNC w/o having to point an antenna directly at it. I live in northern Durham, I have an antenna on my 2-story roof pointed in between the Raleigh towers and the Chapel Hill tower and I receive all the area stations without a two antenna setup or a rotator.


----------



## swebsurf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swebsurf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can I hook my TWC HD cable box at someone else's house (also in my area with TWC)? Seems like it should work since the box does all the work, right? Or is it somehow lo-jacked?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



Well, I was mistaken about the 'area'. All this time I thought Raleigh and Cary had the same programming, but they don't so this probably won't work anyway







.


Scott


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hflnc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've recently moved to TWC after many years of DirecTV so that I could get more HD. I am currently using a SA 8300HD box and the cable feed produces a beautiful picture. I am however, experiencing fairly frequent picture breakup. The signal strength is good at +3db and I am wondering if this problem is a sofware/cablebox problem.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this same problem?



what channels in particular? Some have reported issues.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC really looks like crap over my QAM, picture is the most pixelate of all the HD channels available unencrypted.
> 
> 
> and the golden globe awards wasn't even true-HD since it wasn't wide-screen...



That would be because our local NBC affiliate sucks, but reportedly they're working on it. I feel bad saying it because since one of their engineers posts here and has been very helpful and responsive, but their equipment is just not very good for the time being.

If the Golden Globes weren't widescreen, then it wasn't a question of "True HD" or "Fake HD" but rather it was straight up SD (unless they forgot to throw the HD switch again).


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good news
> 
> 
> Just got of the phone with George Douglas VP of marketing for the Raleigh Division for Time Warner.
> 
> 
> First I must point out that he was very helpful and a very nice guy to boot. Im actually impressed that he even took the time to give me a call.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to the news I know you guys are waiting to hear. As of Feb 1st we are getting Universal HD and this time it is not going to go away. He said once we get it on Feb 1st it is here to stay.
> 
> 
> He also said that he is about 90% sure that ESPN2HD will be available in 3-4 months.
> 
> 
> He also made mention of something called "switched digital". From what I understand, it has made available alot more bandwidth then before.
> 
> 
> The last thing he talked about was some kind of plan to put certain basic channels that dont have many viewers on a On demand type channel and that way those channels will be freed up for more space.
> 
> 
> Just thought I would let you guys know the good news. UniversalHD on Feb 1st!!



I think that's good and bad news really....UniversalHD will be nice to have, but the delay on ESPN2HD is going to be painful, especially since bball season will be over by then, and let's be honest, baseball is boring, HD or not.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI: A Linux based Media Center from vwbinc claims to now support CableCard input--
> 
> Giving access to encrypted and unencrypted cable channels.
> 
> Availabilty is given as Q2 of 2006 (i.e. Apr-Jun this year).
> http://www.vwbinc.com/press/122205pr.html



Wow, that's news to me. At CES ATI was reporting that they'd be the first (and possibly only) ones with CableCard for PCs and that it wouldn't be out until Vista was released.


----------



## wolfyncsu7

Is anybody having an HDCP handshake problem with the HDMI out on the SA8300HD box from Time Warner? I got my box back in June of '05. Just wondering if they've released a fix or an updated box since then to fix the issue.


Also, if anyone has done any comparisons, is it even worth worrying about as far as picture quality compared to component video?


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Durham's ESPNHD is unwatchable tonight. Video and audio drops out every 2 seconds. Doesn't happen on any other channel. Absolutely pitiful. Time to start looking at alternatives to TWC.



I watched the majority of the Duke/NC State game on Wednesday night and from what I remember the reception was fine including the audio feed (TWC's SA8300 using digital coax set to Dolby Digital). You may have a local issue warranting a service call. good luck


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody having an HDCP handshake problem with the HDMI out on the SA8300HD box from Time Warner? I got my box back in June of '05. Just wondering if they've released a fix or an updated box since then to fix the issue.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has done any comparisons, is it even worth worrying about as far as picture quality compared to component video?



Mine has never worked with my Optoma H77. I have read all the work-arounds (such as turning one off and back on while the other is already on) and none have worked. Time Warner wasn't helpful (big surprise) and neither was Optoma.


After reading a lot of posts, I decided not to worry about it since there didn't seem to be a quality increase for most people (and was a decrease for some, though I suspect that has more to do with different clibrations on the different inputs).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody having an HDCP handshake problem with the HDMI out on the SA8300HD box from Time Warner? I got my box back in June of '05. Just wondering if they've released a fix or an updated box since then to fix the issue.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has done any comparisons, is it even worth worrying about as far as picture quality compared to component video?



I've had my SA8300HD DVR connected to my Sharp LCD LC-26D7U's HDMI(w/HDCP) input for two months and haven't had any problem. I used the Component connection for a week and I also tried the HDMI -> DVI input and both HDMI and DVI connections looked slightly crisper (especially with text) than the Component connection and colors are stronger. I have to turn the color control down 5 steps (to -5 calibrated with HDNet, HBO and InHD test patterns) lower than all other inputs (set to 0 calibrated with DVE).


Below are the last two software updates to my SA8300HD DVR dated.


[NEWEST on 8-25-05]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.111

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.43.3sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: July 29 2005

OS Date: July 6 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.1-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: June 22 2004


[on 6-28-05]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.098

OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: Jan 25 2005

OS Date: Aug 11 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Oct 20 2004


----------



## wolfyncsu7

Pretty funny, kel, but I'm an H77 owner myself. I've been able to get an upconverting dvd player to work fine with it, but not my SA8300HD. I didn't even bother calling Time Warner because I was guessing they wouldn't know what I was talking about or blame it on the projector. Not a huge deal to me for right now because I don't even have an hdmi switching receiver, so component makes more sense right now. I'd just like to know there is a fix for it in case I decide to start using it.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's good and bad news really....UniversalHD will be nice to have, but the delay on ESPN2HD is going to be painful, especially since bball season will be over by then, and let's be honest, baseball is boring, HD or not.




You know what they say about opinions







. Personally, I love baseball and can't stand basketball, pro or college (I moved to the wrong area, I know).


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swebsurf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I hook my TWC HD cable box at someone else's house (also in my area with TWC)? Seems like it should work since the box does all the work, right? Or is it somehow lo-jacked?
> 
> Scott



Better watch out, better not cry, better not pout, I'm telling you why....


TWC had to specifically authorize your cable box when it was first plugged in.


Your local neighborhood hub (200-500 homes/hub) knows your STBs serial number

and keeps track of how far away the box is via a round-trip delay measurement

and also knows the total return cable loss from your box back to the hub as part

of the process of periodically adjusting the level of the Return Data Channel (RDC).


Even if you moved it next door, TWC has the ability to know you moved it.....


If TWC catches you moving it outside of your home (and they will), you are in

violation of the lease agreement and you may be placed on the BLACK LIST

of cable scoflaws....not to mention liable to prosecution....


----------



## JustinHoMi

Will OTA HDTV work in Willow Spring? We're just south of Raleigh off of 42. I'm thinking about canceling cable... just not worth the $$. But having the regular stations in HD would be nice!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will OTA HDTV work in Willow Spring? We're just south of Raleigh off of 42. I'm thinking about canceling cable... just not worth the $$. But having the regular stations in HD would be nice!



I'm approximately 77 miles south (Pembroke) of Raleigh with a rooftop UHF/VHF amped antenna (25 ft. high) and I get WTVD, WRAL, WRAZ and WNCN almost every evening. Afternoons are around 35/40% of the time. (WNCN a little less than the others due to them being low power).


----------



## JustinHoMi

Nice! Now I just have to find a receiver and antenna. Is it true that WRAL will provide an antenna?


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm approximately 77 miles south (Pembroke) of Raleigh with a rooftop UHF/VHF amped antenna (25 ft. high) and I get WTVD, WRAL, WRAZ and WNCN almost every evening. Afternoons are around 35/40% of the time. (WNCN a little less than the others due to them being low power).



Hi Daryl


What antenna are you using ? Is it stationary or on a rotor ?


Seems that Raleigh is your best MTA based upon your location.


I'd have a lot of fun if I lived there with additional antennas poining to Myrle Beach, Wilmington and Charlotte.


----------



## jspENC

I am in Jacksonville NC, 90 miles away from the Raleigh antenna farm, and get WRAL, and WTVD almost every night and morning. I do not even have the antennas pointing directly at the tower. I do not get WRAZ however. I think I get interference from South Carolina.

But I do get Greenville NC easily and WIlmington channels all the time with the exception of WECT (evenings and mornings only)


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice! Now I just have to find a receiver and antenna. Is it true that WRAL will provide an antenna?



They used to. It's where I got my antenna about a year ago and a friend of mine got his more recently than that. However, the email address for the contact I had there no longer works as of a couple of months ago. They may have discontinued the offer ... but it's worth trying if you can get a hold of someone there.


----------



## hflnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what channels in particular? Some have reported issues.



I've seen breakup on HDNet channels and WUNC standard. The NewsHour on WUNC on Wednesday night was pretty bad with frequent dropouts. I also note that another post reported problems on ESPNHD.


Is this problem widespread and do a lot just put up with it?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it true that WRAL will provide an antenna?



They gave me one back in Feb 2000 when I got my first HD-ready TV but I already had a bigger one so I gave it away. No idea if they still do.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Daryl
> 
> 
> What antenna are you using ? Is it stationary or on a rotor ?
> 
> 
> Seems that Raleigh is your best MTA based upon your location.
> 
> 
> I'd have a lot of fun if I lived there with additional antennas poining to Myrle Beach, Wilmington and Charlotte.



I have a channel master Crossfire 3671 antenna and Titan 7777 amp on a rotor. Raleigh is north of me at about 10 degrees N but I get their stations (WTVD, WRAL, WRAZ and WNCN) best pointed about 110 degees eastwardly. I never get WLFL or WRDC. This also allows me to WECT and WWAY of Wilmington also WPDE, WBTW and WWMB out of Florence/Myrtle Beach SC. Ocassionally I get CBS 9.x of Greenville and CBS 2.x of Greensboro. So I never bother turning my antenna.


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I receive DD 5.1 just fine most of the time. The 8300HD box has a mind of it's own and sometimes will revert back for no apparent reason. When I see a show that is suppose to be DD 5.1 but it's not, I go back into setup and re-authorize DD (even though it already shows DD) and this seems to fix it for the time being.



I had this same problem sporadically last fall. Now it seems to be occurring almost daily. Afftects both real time tv viewing and recorded shows. While it can be worked around by going into the set up menu, it is getting to be an annoyance. Anyone else seeing this occur on such a regular basis? Is it time to ask TWC to replace the 8300HD DVR? Thanks for any input.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustinHoMi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice! Now I just have to find a receiver and antenna. Is it true that WRAL will provide an antenna?



You might want to contact Patrice Jobes - I think you'll need to fax her a copy of your HD reciever receipt (or email a scan of it).


Chuck deCourt is the station manager of WRAL


They sent me one and it works great!

(now if only I could get UNC as well without having to rotate the antenna)


-Jim


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93SHOcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had this same problem sporadically last fall. Now it seems to be occurring almost daily. Afftects both real time tv viewing and recorded shows. While it can be worked around by going into the set up menu, it is getting to be an annoyance. Anyone else seeing this occur on such a regular basis? Is it time to ask TWC to replace the 8300HD DVR? Thanks for any input.




this is a common problem. It may be something to do with your Echo version. See this thread for other reports from around the country. You'll have to search because I can't remember exactly when I last saw this issue.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453804


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gonna try every trick I can. The power for the new equipment is finally finished, and we found the rack rails were damaged yesterday so we can't bolt the new stuff in until new rails come in. I'm also working on plan "B" in case the new equipment can't be online by that time.



Just curious ... any updates on the progress for this upgrade project??


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious ... any updates on the progress for this upgrade project??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hopefully this will be completed before the 2006 Olympic Games in February.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDTV-NUT,
> 
> 
> Do you know if Time Warner was planning on charging more for the HD package with Universal HD and ESPN2 HD added?
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if/ when the Verizon FiOS service will be available in Raleigh?



I dont think they are planning to charge more for the additional channels.


I would also be interested to know if Fios is comming to raleigh. Although here in North Raleigh, we have Bell south so..


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my SA8300HD DVR connected to my Sharp LCD LC-26D7U's HDMI(w/HDCP) input for two months and haven't had any problem. I used the Component connection for a week and I also tried the HDMI -> DVI input and both HDMI and DVI connections looked slightly crisper (especially with text) than the Component connection and colors are stronger. I have to turn the color control down 5 steps (to -5 calibrated with HDNet, HBO and InHD test patterns) lower than all other inputs (set to 0 calibrated with DVE).
> 
> 
> Below are the last two software updates to my SA8300HD DVR dated.
> 
> 
> [NEWEST on 8-25-05]
> 
> Versions:
> 
> ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.111
> 
> OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.43.3sp
> 
> Driver Version: 1
> 
> ResApp Date: July 29 2005
> 
> OS Date: July 6 2004
> 
> PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.1-p +dvrs3
> 
> PowerKey Date: June 22 2004
> 
> 
> [on 6-28-05]
> 
> Versions:
> 
> ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.098
> 
> OS Version: PowerTV 6.8.9.4sp
> 
> Driver Version: 1
> 
> ResApp Date: Jan 25 2005
> 
> OS Date: Aug 11 2004
> 
> PowerKey: PKEY_3.7.5.110-p +dvrs3
> 
> PowerKey Date: Oct 20 2004




oddly enough i have used both HDMI and my avic component cable from my 8300 to my new Samsung 1080p tv and its the component that has the better picture for me. the component picture is flawless, perfect blacks and white, very crisp and reall couldnt be any clearer. i dont know if its the quility of the component cable http://www.aviccable.com/video-cable...ble-c-1_3.html or if its just that the 8300 is processing the HDMI signal wrong. dont get me wrong, the hdmi still looks great, the average person couldnt tell the difference. but i have tested it out for a good amount of time and determined that there are more artifacts in the picture using the HDMI.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont think they are planning to charge more for the additional channels.
> 
> 
> I would also be interested to know if Fios is comming to raleigh. Although here in North Raleigh, we have Bell south so..



Verizon will never offer the Fios service in Raleigh because we are in the territory of the BellSouth RBOC. BellSouth is totally enamered with DSL these days, and proud of it, as the be all, do all technology. You should vist their headquarters, you'd think that they invented DSL and make money from it, totally wierd. They have giant posters and banners displyed everywhere touting DSL.


Really sad, they are way behind the times.


Fios is a facilities based service, Verizon has to bury fiber optic cable to provide the service. They won't do that in BellSouth territory.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon will never offer the Fios service in Raleigh because we are in the territory of the BellSouth RBOC. BellSouth is totally enamered with DSL these days, and proud of it, as the be all, do all technology. You should vist their headquarters, you'd think that they invented DSL and make money from it, totally wierd. They have giant posters and banners displyed everywhere touting DSL.
> 
> 
> Really sad, they are way behind the times.
> 
> 
> Fios is a facilities based service, Verizon has to bury fiber optic cable to provide the service. They won't do that in BellSouth territory.



ya, i know what you mean about them being behind.


on a side note. we have just moved into a new townhouse here in raleigh. there are little Bell South boxes behind our building that says, "buried fiber optic cables". does that just have to do with the telephone stuff or do you think they are preparing some kind of TV programming?


----------



## Daryl L

Someone on the Wimington NC forum posted that UniversalHD showed up on their TWC system this morning.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya, i know what you mean about them being behind.
> 
> 
> on a side note. we have just moved into a new townhouse here in raleigh. there are little Bell South boxes behind our building that says, "buried fiber optic cables". does that just have to do with the telephone stuff or do you think they are preparing some kind of TV programming?




The buried fiber optic cable that you found is used to 1.) link the central offices together, 2.) provide direct fiber connectivity to large commercial buildings that use many digitial communication services.


Today in Raleigh the best residential data service is from Time Warner Cable. However, their TV service is inferior to satellite. TWC has lots of pixelation on their HD channels and their SD channels are all grainy.


In a few months their residential data service will get much better, and faster, as a result of their joint venture with Sprint. After that Internet TV (ITV, not IPTV) will become broadly available and then we will be in a whole new world.


Then we can all say bye, bye to BellSouth.


----------



## cbordman

Is there any word that Time Warner is going to re-brand the HD On-demand channel to "24 hours of The Ring?"


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However, their TV service is inferior to satellite. TWC has lots of pixelation on their HD channels and their SD channels are all grainy.



I have to disagree. I was with Dish for 3 days before going back TWC. I could not deal with the "HD lite" on Sat. Also the SD channels on DISH were horriable. My TWC hd channels and SD channels for that matter are flawless. maybe it is different here in North Raleigh?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93SHOcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had this same problem sporadically last fall. Now it seems to be occurring almost daily. Afftects both real time tv viewing and recorded shows. While it can be worked around by going into the set up menu, it is getting to be an annoyance. Anyone else seeing this occur on such a regular basis? Is it time to ask TWC to replace the 8300HD DVR? Thanks for any input.



I've noticed that if I am watching something in DD5.1 and I have 2 upcoming (simultaneaous) recordings scheduled, it kicks out of DD and into DPL... at which point I must reboot the box to get DD out of it for anything, even stored recordings. Seems like a firmware bug to me.


As for reboots.. the box is just flaky.. if I try to go thru my favorites quickly (I programmed the ~20 ch

I ever want to watch into FAV and never use CH+-, I can get the box to hang and reboot maybe every 20th time as I go by the Comedy ch (36)... favorites in that area go 29, 30, 34, 36, 38...


Mike


----------



## Zilla

I'm using a TWC digital box. I was watching the 10:00pm news on fox last night and noticed that the audio and video are out of sync by 1 sec. on both channels 250 (HD) and 251)SD). Any fix to this, or does the network have to fix it.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious ... any updates on the progress for this upgrade project??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The manufacturer crew is supposed to be in today, Jan 24th. I was expecting them yesterday, but television has nothing to do with communications! If it all goes well, it should be on tonight. I will let y'all know and (sigh) ask for comments. Just be nice and honest.







It still gives us a little time to tweak before Olympics.


----------



## JMN322

Hello to everyone!


Just got a new HDTV (Samsung HLR5078) and also am new to this forum. I've got a question I thought ya'll could help me with concerning TWC's DVR. I have them scheduled to come over to deliver tonite the HD8300 STB and DVR. From reading various threads on this forum I'm wondering the following:


*Does TWC enable both the HDMI and the component ports on the DVR (I understand it varies according to the cable provider)?

*Does TWC provide the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV?

*Is the SATA cable port enabled on the DVR (I'd like to install an additional hardrive)?

*For various reasons I plan on keeping the CableCard I have installed whilst adding the DVR primarily for recording/playback (using a cable splitter from the wall outlet). What are the drawbacks to this arrangement?


Also, so far I have found the RDU TWC people to be phenomenally ignorant of their equipment both for the installers and customer service representatives. I'm wondering if there is anyone in customer service ya'll could suggest to answer service difficulty questions? Is it just me but did the analog channels just disappear for awhile this last weekend (while still receiving all digital ones)?


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> Just got a new HDTV (Samsung HLR5078) and also am new to this forum. I've got a question I thought ya'll could help me with concerning TWC's DVR. I have them scheduled to come over to deliver tonite the HD8300 STB and DVR. From reading various threads on this forum I'm wondering the following:
> 
> 
> *Does TWC enable both the HDMI and the component ports on the DVR (I understand it varies according to the cable provider)?
> 
> *Does TWC provide the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV?
> 
> *Is the SATA cable port enabled on the DVR (I'd like to install an additional hardrive)?
> 
> *For various reasons I plan on keeping the CableCard I have installed whilst adding the DVR primarily for recording/playback (using a cable splitter from the wall outlet). What are the drawbacks to this arrangement?
> 
> 
> Also, so far I have found the RDU TWC people to be phenomenally ignorant of their equipment both for the installers and customer service representatives. I'm wondering if there is anyone in customer service ya'll could suggest to answer service difficulty questions? Is it just me but did the analog channels just disappear for awhile this last weekend (while still receiving all digital ones)?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Congrats on the Samsung 5078. I purchased a 5668 in August and have been very happy with this set.


Regarding HDMI/Component. TWC supplied Component cable only. I was told that while the HDMI port was activated, it is not supported for any problems. I have been satisfied with PQ of Component so have not even tried the HDMI hookup.


Sorry don't know anything about the SATA port. I had searched the forums awhile back to try and find external HDD solution. Did not have much luck. It would be nice to have something along those lines since HD recordings rapidly fill up the DVR.


I had originally intended to have cable card + 8300DVR. When I told TWC that they responded only one tech does the install and would have meant longer wait. Decided to pass and have been running a splitter before the 8300 for the few times I want to record 2 channels while watching a third. Works fine for me.


When you go with cablecard, you lose a lot of the show info data provided by cable box. TV Guide is supposed to be of some help but that has its own share of issues. To maintain full DD 5.1 to your AVR, you would have to run optical lines from both Cable Card and the 8300. Despite what the Samsung DLP user's manual implies, you apparently cannot get DD 5.1 out of the Samsung DLPs' optical connection when you use cable box regardless of connection between STB and DLP.


From the various forums, there have been some that indicated a cable card provides a superior picture than using STB. That might be the case but my picture looks so darn good now I really didn't see the need for the additional expense. However, that are obviously others that have different opinions.


----------



## gilber

Has anyone heard about the news that WB and UPN are merging into a single new network, the CW?


So what do you guys think this will mean in our area? I imagine that, since both affiliates in our market have the same ownership (Sinclair), one of them would become the affiliate for the new network. I just hope it's WLFL so we can at least get the programming of the new network in High Definition (and that way, it would stop mattering when would WRDC make the jump to HD).


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> Just got a new HDTV (Samsung HLR5078) and also am new to this forum. I've got a question I thought ya'll could help me with concerning TWC's DVR. I have them scheduled to come over to deliver tonite the HD8300 STB and DVR. From reading various threads on this forum I'm wondering the following:
> 
> 
> *Does TWC enable both the HDMI and the component ports on the DVR (I understand it varies according to the cable provider)?
> 
> *Does TWC provide the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV?
> 
> *Is the SATA cable port enabled on the DVR (I'd like to install an additional hardrive)?
> 
> *For various reasons I plan on keeping the CableCard I have installed whilst adding the DVR primarily for recording/playback (using a cable splitter from the wall outlet). What are the drawbacks to this arrangement?
> 
> 
> Also, so far I have found the RDU TWC people to be phenomenally ignorant of their equipment both for the installers and customer service representatives. I'm wondering if there is anyone in customer service ya'll could suggest to answer service difficulty questions? Is it just me but did the analog channels just disappear for awhile this last weekend (while still receiving all digital ones)?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Well done on your purchase.


I have the SA8300 and have had zero problems. All HD ports are active - including HDMI.

SATA port isn't active - doubtful it will be anytime soon.


Actually, the folks at TWC are informative - at least in my experience. I've found the best way to get a straight answer is by emailing them directly. Those emails get routed to the appropriate areas of expertise. They've gotten back to me on a few technical questions promptly.


Rock on and enjoy.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gilber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard about the news that WB and UPN are merging into a single new network, the CW?
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think this will mean in our area? I imagine that, since both affiliates in our market have the same ownership (Sinclair), one of them would become the affiliate for the new network. I just hope it's WLFL so we can at least get the programming of the new network in High Definition (and that way, it would stop mattering when would WRDC make the jump to HD).



There is no guarantee that Sinclair would necessarily have the affiliation to the new network on EITHER of their outlets. If I were CW, I'd be shopping for ANYBODY else to affiliate with.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx alot for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he didn't mention any timeframe for "Switched Digital" capability or the any basic stations going to OnDemand.
> 
> 
> TWC of Columbia SC has had "Switched Digital" for a little while now which freed up ban width for them to add UniversalHD over a month ago.



I think that's Start Over that Columbia has. Basically, you can start programs (only on certain channels) from the beginning. An access screen pops up on certain channels giving you access to "start over" a show. I would prefer a DVR, however.


As for switched digital - I don't think any company has gone to this yet? I could be wrong. I'm not too sure - but I believe this entails taking a chunk of channels that people do not access or surf to (or rarely watch)- and putting those on a streaming-type platform. If a channel is not being used (or watched) then it's not taking up bandwidth. Something like that.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The manufacturer crew is supposed to be in today, Jan 24th. I was expecting them yesterday, but television has nothing to do with communications! If it all goes well, it should be on tonight. I will let y'all know and (sigh) ask for comments. Just be nice and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still gives us a little time to tweak before Olympics.



NBC17ENG


Hurray!!!!! Much much much better!!!!! Compared WNCN with WITN last night and if anything WNCN looks a teeny bit better. Now just don't go selling the station to Sinclair or Nexstar. Thanks from all of us who care.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The manufacturer crew is supposed to be in today, Jan 24th. I was expecting them yesterday, but television has nothing to do with communications! If it all goes well, it should be on tonight. I will let y'all know and (sigh) ask for comments. Just be nice and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still gives us a little time to tweak before Olympics.



I haven't had a chance to watch yet. I'll post (or PM you) once I've had a chance to do an A/B comparison with an older show. Thanks for all your hard work. Your efforts are truly appreciated - especially if everything is perfect in time for ND football next fall.










Jeff


----------



## tommy122

Just read in the January TW Update that Universal HD will be offered beginning Feb. 1 as part of the HD Suite. Finally, a new HD channel


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's Start Over that Columbia has. Basically, you can start programs (only on certain channels) from the beginning. An access screen pops up on certain channels giving you access to "start over" a show. I would prefer a DVR, however.
> 
> 
> As for switched digital - I don't think any company has gone to this yet? I could be wrong. I'm not too sure - but I believe this entails taking a chunk of channels that people do not access or surf to (or rarely watch)- and putting those on a streaming-type platform. If a channel is not being used (or watched) then it's not taking up bandwidth. Something like that.



I think I read that Time Warner is testing switched video in Austin, could be wrong. It will be interesting to see how seamless the access to "on request" channels is. If they are not easily "surfable", the implications for the carriage agreements with cable operators are tremedous. But switched video is the major bandwidth advantage cable has over satellite, and why cable is a more viable long term platform.


Other emerging distribution platforms include FTTH (fiber to the home) which Verizon is rolling out in several markets, and AT&T's Project Lightpeed, a hybrid fiber/dedicated copper pair solution. Not to mention the emerging access to video content on the internet.


Because of all of these "on demand" friendly solutions, expect the DVR to go the way of the VCR in less than ten years. One thing to be sure, the times they are a changin'.


----------



## mpgxsvcd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just read in the January TW Update that Universal HD will be offered beginning Feb. 1 as part of the HD Suite. Finally, a new HD channel




This confirms what AndyHDTV and tommy122 said earlier. UHD for Feb 1st in the Raleigh/Cary area. It will be part of the HD package but you will get it free for the Month of February. Kinda funny how it works out that it is free for the only month that most people will want to watch it?


HD Suite:


Time Warner Cable's Premium HD package - Click here for more information!


Ch. 290 - ESPN HD

Ch. 291 - INHD

Ch. 292 - INHD2

Ch. 293 - HDNet

Ch. 294 - HDNet Movies

Ch. 299/502 - HD Movies On Demand

Ch. 295 Universal HD - coming February 1st! Watch a Free Preview of Universal HD the entire month of February!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...able/hdtv.html


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well done on your purchase.
> 
> 
> I have the SA8300 and have had zero problems. All HD ports are active - including HDMI.
> 
> SATA port isn't active - doubtful it will be anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Actually, the folks at TWC are informative - at least in my experience. I've found the best way to get a straight answer is by emailing them directly. Those emails get routed to the appropriate areas of expertise. They've gotten back to me on a few technical questions promptly.
> 
> 
> Rock on and enjoy.




Thanks for the info. I'm bummed about the SATA port, though will try your email method to TWC to see if I can get better answers from them.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93SHOcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Samsung 5078. I purchased a 5668 in August and have been very happy with this set.
> 
> 
> Regarding HDMI/Component. TWC supplied Component cable only. I was told that while the HDMI port was activated, it is not supported for any problems. I have been satisfied with PQ of Component so have not even tried the HDMI hookup.
> 
> 
> Sorry don't know anything about the SATA port. I had searched the forums awhile back to try and find external HDD solution. Did not have much luck. It would be nice to have something along those lines since HD recordings rapidly fill up the DVR.
> 
> 
> I had originally intended to have cable card + 8300DVR. When I told TWC that they responded only one tech does the install and would have meant longer wait. Decided to pass and have been running a splitter before the 8300 for the few times I want to record 2 channels while watching a third. Works fine for me.
> 
> 
> When you go with cablecard, you lose a lot of the show info data provided by cable box. TV Guide is supposed to be of some help but that has its own share of issues. To maintain full DD 5.1 to your AVR, you would have to run optical lines from both Cable Card and the 8300. Despite what the Samsung DLP user's manual implies, you apparently cannot get DD 5.1 out of the Samsung DLPs' optical connection when you use cable box regardless of connection between STB and DLP.
> 
> 
> From the various forums, there have been some that indicated a cable card provides a superior picture than using STB. That might be the case but my picture looks so darn good now I really didn't see the need for the additional expense. However, that are obviously others that have different opinions.



Thanks for all your comments. I am going to more thoroughly check out the DD5.1 issue you mentioned. Hopefully the "78" model works a little differently. Will let you know how it goes.


BTW, so far my eyes can't really tell the difference between the CableCard picture and the DVR picture quality. I do notice, however, that the sound from the CableCard through the tv speakers is less "tinny" than through the DVR. Otherwise, no complaints at all about the SA8300HD.


I really appreciate the help you guys in the forum offer. I did luck out with a pretty good tech for the install last night, but even he didn't know that the SATA output wasn't enabled.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's Start Over that Columbia has. Basically, you can start programs (only on certain channels) from the beginning. An access screen pops up on certain channels giving you access to "start over" a show. I would prefer a DVR, however.
> 
> 
> As for switched digital - I don't think any company has gone to this yet? I could be wrong. I'm not too sure - but I believe this entails taking a chunk of channels that people do not access or surf to (or rarely watch)- and putting those on a streaming-type platform. If a channel is not being used (or watched) then it's not taking up bandwidth. Something like that.



Yep, I knew they already had "Start Over" but after seeing "Diana Smith, Director of Marketing for Video Services Time Warner Cable South Carolina" mention about two months ago that "SDV" would come very soon I was thinking they had it by now.


Plus I could swear I saw in a post of hers that freed up bandwidth due to SDV allowed them to add UHD but I couldn't find the post.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just read in the January TW Update that Universal HD will be offered beginning Feb. 1 as part of the HD Suite. Finally, a new HD channel



I got that e-mail too. I was hoping they would be adding "The Sleuth Channel" to the lineup at the same time. It was also part of the TWC/Universal/NBC agreement. Somewhere else on TWC Sleuth already replaced the Trio channel.


And Where's MHD? I'm reading good things about it.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I knew they already had "Start Over" but after seeing "Diana Smith, Director of Marketing for Video Services Time Warner Cable South Carolina" mention about two months ago that "SDV" would come very soon I was thinking they had it by now.
> 
> 
> Plus I could swear I saw in a post of hers that freed up bandwidth due to SDV allowed them to add UHD but I couldn't find the post.



I don't think TWC-SC has Switched Digital Video Broadcast.....yet...


When it is activated, some of the lesser viewed channels are dynamically reassigned to digital QAM carriers.

This is probably incompatible with one-way CableCARD-I HDTVs, since there is no return path to request adding a "missing" channel.

When TWC upgrades to CableCARD-II, only new HDTVs would be capable of SDV--the return path modulator must be built into a CC-II capable HDTV.


The dynamically reasssigned channels would REQUIRE the use of an external STB.

Channel surfing with an STB may also be a bit of a challenge to SDV.

So the impact appears to be non-trivial.


Hence, initially, SDV may be limited to adding more VOD services...


----------



## posg

Quote from a recent article about SDV:


"Channel surfing is not an issue because the switch was so fast," he said. Subscribers couldn't tell their channels were being switched, he said.


----------



## holl_ands

The biggest problem with channel surfers is that magical period when one program ends and the next one has not yet begun.

Many customers will go into channel surf mode at the same time, demanding to "see", if however briefly, each channel of interest.

"I'm sorry, all of our QAM channels are temporarily busy, but we will service your request as soon as we can...."


----------



## posg

Regarding bandwidth capacity and Switched Digital Video:


About five years ago, I was responsible for designing an overbuild cable system in a major market out west. The system architechure was as follows: The franchise area was divided into 400 home service areas. Twelve fiber cores were assigned to each service area linking it to the headend in a redundant ring. Only two of the twelve fibers were used in the initial operation, one for forward transmissions, the other for the return path, the rest for future migration. All 400 homes shared one two-way path.


However, there were four distribution branches originating at the physical node site (node being the transition equipment from fiber to coax), each with 100 homes. The physical node could be subdivided into smaller service areas with the installation of plug-in modules and supported by the spare fibers, making the migration from 400 homes on a fiber to as few as 100 homes an extremely simple task.


I thought at the time this was overkill, but now it all makes perfect sense. It makes all this switched video possible without the choke points that some operators will inevitably encounter.


This is why I believe the DVR is only an interum solution. Eventually, one will be able to request any archived programming off a central server, eliminating the need to "plan ahead" and manage his hard drive capacity. Services like "Start Over" and "Free On Demand" are indications of things to come.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding bandwidth capacity and Switched Digital Video:
> 
> 
> This is why I believe the DVR is only an interum solution. Eventually, one will be able to request any archived programming off a central server, eliminating the need to "plan ahead" and manage his hard drive capacity. Services like "Start Over" and "Free On Demand" are indications of things to come.



The need to plan ahead and manage hard drive space is mostly an artifact of the measly storage capacity of cable / sat. company supplied DVRs. The last time I came close to running out of space, I just ordered a new 300GB Sata drive and threw it into my PC based DVR. If I didn't want to throw money at the problem, I could also have transcoded shows down to DVD quality, which is still far better than any ON-DEMAND programming I've ever seen.


The demise of the DVR depends on how much archived programming there is, what quality it is delivered in, and what the usage pattern of the consumer is. For example, the trend toward whole-season storyline arcs and weekly cliffhangers make me prefer to watch series like "24" and "Alias" only after my DVR has archived a complete season, or at least most of one. Unless VOD archives TV shows from months ago, they'll pry my DVR out of my cold, dead hands.


Before anybody asks: Yes, entire seasons of HD TV series will either not fit, or will nearly fill the TWC DVR. That's one of the many reasons I use an expandable PC based DVR which allows me to either add storage space, or transcode my shows into more space efficient formats.


Drew


----------



## posg

We are already seeing whole TV series archived on iTunes and Google Video. The quality issue is a bandwidth issue, and switched video is the solution. The DVR is nothing more than a fancy high tech VCR. It WILL go away.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The need to plan ahead and manage hard drive space is mostly an artifact of the measly storage capacity of cable / sat. company supplied DVRs. The last time I came close to running out of space, I just ordered a new 300GB Sata drive and threw it into my PC based DVR. If I didn't want to throw money at the problem, I could also have transcoded shows down to DVD quality, which is still far better than any ON-DEMAND programming I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> The demise of the DVR depends on how much archived programming there is, what quality it is delivered in, and what the usage pattern of the consumer is. For example, the trend toward whole-season storyline arcs and weekly cliffhangers make me prefer to watch series like "24" and "Alias" only after my DVR has archived a complete season, or at least most of one. Unless VOD archives TV shows from months ago, they'll pry my DVR out of my cold, dead hands.
> 
> 
> Before anybody asks: Yes, entire seasons of HD TV series will either not fit, or will nearly fill the TWC DVR. That's one of the many reasons I use an expandable PC based DVR which allows me to either add storage space, or transcode my shows into more space efficient formats.
> 
> 
> Drew



I understand how it is that you are able to record HD OTA content to your PC, but how do you accomplish this with encrypted TWC HD content?


As I am currently suffering through an utterly frustrating email exchange with TWC about firewire capability for HD boxes, I am curious as to your success.


Things would definitely be easier if the SATA capabilities of the TWC HD DVR were enabled!


BTW, I'll update the forum thread when I finally get TWC pinned down on the HD firewire issue (one TWC response so far says "yes", the other says "no").


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We are already seeing whole TV series archived on iTunes and Google Video. The quality issue is a bandwidth issue, and switched video is the solution. The DVR is nothing more than a fancy high tech VCR. It WILL go away.



Those are both "for pay" solutions. If you're going to talk about them, you might as well include DVD boxed sets, and there is no bandwidth or quality limit there. My understanding of switched video was that it would basically expand the free on-demand shows. If it is a "for pay" option, then I'm *really* not interested.


In any case, your DVR might go away, but I'm not you, and mine won't.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand how it is that you are able to record HD OTA content to your PC, but how do you accomplish this with encrypted TWC HD content?



I don't record anything that is encrypted. I'm a cheapskate, and I just subscribe to "basic" cable (well, I'm being ripped off for "standard" now so that I can watch basketball, but that will end next month). There is far more to watch on broadcast TV than I have time to view.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those are both "for pay" solutions. If you're going to talk about them, you might as well include DVD boxed sets, and there is no bandwidth or quality limit there. My understanding of switched video was that it would basically expand the free on-demand shows. If it is a "for pay" option, then I'm *really* not interested.
> 
> 
> In any case, your DVR might go away, but I'm not you, and mine won't.
> 
> 
> Drew



Switched Video is a technology. "For Pay" is a business strategy. DVR boxes are an unnecessary clunky piece of expensive hardware. All that a DVR is able to do is time shift. It is not a practical solution for archiving TV series and movies. (Burn a DVD if you want to archive). Switched Video can accomplish everything a DVR can and more for much less capital expense. Virtual time shifting might be a "for free" feature of switched video, but that's only the tip of the iceberg.


I remember reading that DVD players would never replace VCR's because they couldn't record.


None of this has much to do with Raleigh, per se, except I think switched video is coming here fairly soon.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switched Video can accomplish everything a DVR can and more for much less capital expense..



I'm atypical. I'm a consumer who prefers a large, fixed captial expense to own a piece of equipment that I control to a large monthly expense to be allowed to rent a technology I have no control over. I'm also one of these people who hates cable boxes, by the way.


Anyway, enough. You're not going to make me excited about switched video, and I'm not going to convince you that lots of people don't care, so let's just agree to disagree.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm atypical. I'm a consumer who prefers a large, fixed captial expense to own a piece of equipment that I control to a large monthly expense to be allowed to rent a technology I have no control over. I'm also one of these people who hates cable boxes, by the way.
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough. You're not going to make me excited about switched video, and I'm not going to convince you that lots of people don't care, so let's just agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> Drew



The problem with "owning" technology is that it's usually obsolete before it's paid for.


As far as "not caring", I'm confused. I thought this forum was basically for people who DO care. Enough.....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with "owning" technology is that it's usually obsolete before it's paid for.
> 
> 
> As far as "not caring", I'm confused. I thought this forum was basically for people who DO care. Enough.....



My HD dvr will be paid for this summer (if you compare to renting one from TWC). I doubt there will be no more OTA ATSC HD broadcasts by then.


Anyway, my "not caring" is that I'm not excited about using switched video. And everything I've heard so far about switched video makes it sound like it probably won't cary HD, it will just make more room by offloading SD channels that have very little demand.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HD dvr will be paid for this summer (if you compare to renting one from TWC). I doubt there will be no more OTA ATSC HD broadcasts by then.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my "not caring" is that I'm not excited about using switched video. And everything I've heard so far about switched video makes it sound like it probably won't cary HD, it will just make more room by offloading SD channels that have very little demand.
> 
> 
> Drew



Near term, SDV will probably be utilized primarily to stream less popular channels, but as OCAP (open cable application platform) and two-way CableCards become a reality, look for most (if not all) digital programming, SD and especially HD, to be switched. In less than ten years, analogue transmissions on cable systems will probably be gone as well. The remaining NTSC sets will have to have set top boxes.


Scenerio: You want to watch Season One Episode Two of "Lost" in HDTV??? It's free if your watch the "with commercials" version, or 99 cents without.


Let's face it, other than live news and sports, scheduled TV viewing is becoming obsolete.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's face it, other than live news and sports, scheduled TV viewing is becoming obsolete.



I agree. Already with DVR's, VCR's etc. you can watch your shows when YOU want to. The networks apparently don't get it yet with all of the jockeying of shows from one time slot to another trying to get a larger share of the rating. None of this has affected me at all. I still watch the shows that I want to regardless of where they put them and I think that most other people do also.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......


Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.


I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I knew they already had "Start Over" but after seeing "Diana Smith, Director of Marketing for Video Services Time Warner Cable South Carolina" mention about two months ago that "SDV" would come very soon I was thinking they had it by now.
> 
> 
> Plus I could swear I saw in a post of hers that freed up bandwidth due to SDV allowed them to add UHD but I couldn't find the post.



I only recently learned that TWC South Carolina is on the SARA operating system....

Which means they are completely different than TW systems using PASSPORT....like Raleigh and mine in San Diego.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just read in the January TW Update that Universal HD will be offered beginning Feb. 1 as part of the HD Suite. Finally, a new HD channel



We're hoping for not only UNIV-HD, but also MHD and ESPN2-HD.

TWC-SD's competitor, COX-SD started MHD yesterday and UNIV-HD late last year.


Only need to conquer/overthrow/subvert one analog channel assignment....come on TWC!!!


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> 
> I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.



I thought "My Name is Earl" looked damn good tonight, but I was only half paying attention and had no idea the new encoder was in. Also, it's not a great show to check with since I don't watch it often and it doesn't have much if any fast motion. I'll keep my eye out for next week's Scrubs because that looked like crap the last couple, even though it's SD on an HD station.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> 
> I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.



NBC17ENG, you were one of my last updates on my webpage! I think the new encoder is doing a great job! HD looks tremendously better as well as your 2 SD subs. I was pleasently surprised last night watching the re-broadcast of The Tonight Show; saw some minor pixilization, but far and away, it is a more than noticeable improvement! Congrats!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> 
> I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.



I've been A/B'ing WITN and WNCN. You look much better than before, but perhaps the noise filtering is a little higher than WITN, causing a slight "smearing" as a motion articfact. (I think WLFL must have their noise filtering WIDE open) The SD isn't yet up to par with your neighbors at 5 and 11. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> .



This is more on-topic than anything else has been recently










I took a brief look at "My Name is Earl" and "The Office" last night, and they seemed to look really good. I was just excited to checkout the encoder, and so I just watched the first scene or so of each show before going to bed. I'm looking forward to seeing some fast motion to judge the pixelization, but things are definitely looking up!


I wonder: Are you now using the same brand of encoder as WRAL? My DVR (running very beta software that I've never wanted to touch because it has worked well enough) always thinks that shows on WRAL are about 8 minutes per hour shorter than they really are (eg, the length of a 1 hour show appears as 52:00). This only used to happen on WRAL, but last night's sitcoms on NBC17 seemed to be about 8 minutes per hour shorter than they should have been. I'm *not* complaining about this, I just thought it was interesting.


Drew


----------



## JMN322

I told y'all I'd be updating the forum on my quest to add additional recording capacity to my cable HD system. Yes I have a working SA8300HD DVR, but I want additional storage (20 hours of HD storage content is not enough).


Unfortunately, TWC email support responses have been inadequate, contradictory, and uniformed in an excruciatingly frustrating way. I finally yesterday got someone in tech level 3 support on the phone who although could not answer my questions, he did keep me on the phone the entire time while asking around the office and calling the install supervisor guys as well in order to finally come up with definitive answers. Yeah!


Anyway, the skinny is as follows (and I will repeat some things I posted previously):


1) SATA port (to add external SATA hard drives) is not enabled on the SA8300HD because the PASSPORT software used for the DVR does not yet work with SATA (this is why TWC Charlotte users, who have the SARA software system, can add additional harddrive storage to their SA8300HD DVR's using the SATA port).


2) Firewire port, though shown as "enabled" on the diagnostic screen of the SA8300HD (Channel 999), does not work.


3) SA3250 STB (I clarified that they won't be bringing/installing a SA3250HD) is the only option for having a workable firewire connection with TWC-Raleigh. Apparently TWC-Raleigh techs have to modify somewhat the box to make this happen, and to provide the user with the HD encrypted content.


Since I am a user who wants to store/archive HD content, I have opted to use a D-VHS system utilizing the firewire connection on the SA3250. Specifically, I'm adding a Mitsubishi HS-HD2000U unit which will not only play/record in D-VHS, but also play/record in SVHS and VHS. BTW, for anyone who's wondering, you can, with a simple modification to the tape case, use SVHS tapes instead of paying the $20 for a D-VHS tape. Reports from owners of this unit report playback virtually indistinguishable from the original HD broadcast. I'm looking forward to that.


I remarked to a friend yesterday that "I wonder how many people have been told by TWC-Raleigh that they couldn't do what I'm about to do just because they got ahold of the ignorant dolts at customer service!". AVSFORUM had the threads with the information I needed to ask the right questions. THANK YOU ALL!


Now I will of course be updating again after the install at the end of next week (they said they build 'em by the order). Wish me luck...I'm not feeling too confident quite yet.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> 
> I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.



My DVR'd copy of Lost from Wed (HD) had a ~5 second loss of audio around the 54 minute mark.

No break-up, just complete drop-out. Video looked great. Not complaining, just offering a data point. (this was TWC)


Mike


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only recently learned that TWC South Carolina is on the SARA operating system....
> 
> Which means they are completely different than TW systems using PASSPORT....like Raleigh and mine in San Diego.



Yep, I've known for quite some time they use SARA.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't want to get off topic, but switched digital is coming, and TWC is excited, and NBC Universal is ready to roll. Will it be the end of free TV? Hum.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.
> 
> 
> I have a big red target on my back covering the yellow stripe.



The shows the past couple nights on the HD channel has looked better (crisper with more depth). A race will tell the most. But the SD channel shows the most improvement. It really looks good. No more looking like an old avi codec video streamed over 56k modem. Nicely done, Thanks alot


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My DVR'd copy of Lost from Wed (HD) had a ~5 second loss of audio around the 54 minute mark.
> 
> No break-up, just complete drop-out. Video looked great. Not complaining, just offering a data point. (this was TWC)



Isn't Lost an ABC show? It's not much of a data point for the engineer at our NBC station, except for competitive analysis.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look?



I was home for lunch and watched "The Office" from last night. It looked quite good. I did not notice any pixelization when they panned the camera around the room in pseudo handy-cam documentary style. This is much better than before!


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to me. How do I look? Does this new encoder make me look fat? And not just the HD, tell me how the SD's look too. (Also sound) There's been reports of certain boxes (Radio Shack) that can't pick up the new encoders from up north. Any issues, let me know.




Only watched Earl last night and it looked good over this way. I'll spin around the channels tonight and see what the rest are like. SNL was the show I most remember having artifacts so I'll check that out on Saturday.


----------



## mikea28

oh by the way, i get a lot of digital static/popping sounds on NBC17 as they change between the HD feed of the show and the SD feed for commercials. This is REALLY irritating when it's through my receiver, especially at louder volumes. Is there anything you can check on NBC17ENG with regards to this?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh by the way, i get a lot of digital static/popping sounds on NBC17 as they change between the HD feed of the show and the SD feed for commercials. This is REALLY irritating when it's through my receiver, especially at louder volumes. Is there anything you can check on NBC17ENG with regards to this?



I'm aware of that noise from my NTSC switcher switching between us and Miami, but haven't heard it on HD switches. It's usually quiet when the HD switcher switches, but certainly can be a new issue. We are looking into the NTSC pops, and will look deeper into the HD pops. No problem.....


BTW, I've heard of this show Lost. Is it any good? I need to learn how to change channels on this remote thingy.


----------



## Daryl L

I've heard the audio pop on NBC17 but only when switching to/from a local commercial. Switching from a show to a national commercial does not pop. Only anything going to/from a local audio feed.


"Lost" is really good. But the problem is it's a continuing story like "24" on FOX. If you jump in without a refresher episode you'll be Lost.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard the audio pop on NBC17 but only when switching to/from a local commercial. Switching from a show to a national commercial does not pop. Only anything going to/from a local audio feed.



ok this is correct, it's mainly when switching to a local commercial. it's not something that's new by any means, so I doubt it's the new equipment.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Lost" is really good. But the problem is it's a continuing story like "24" on FOX. If you jump in without a refresher episode you'll be Lost.



That's what the DVD versions of previous seasons are for







That's how I've (almost) caught up on 24


----------



## kklier

What is up with receiving WRAL 5.1. I have a small amplified antenna. I can receive 4.1, 11.1 17.1 and 50.1 just fine. I'm in the 27713 zip code area of durham. According to antennaweb.org 50.1 and 5.1 are the same direction and distance. The only difference is the frequency assignment...


Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Ok guys, do your part and call Time Warner to Request National Geographic HD Channel. I have called and emailed.


Raleigh Office Phone 919-595-4892


Contact us form: http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/customer/contactus/


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is up with receiving WRAL 5.1. I have a small amplified antenna. I can receive 4.1, 11.1 17.1 and 50.1 just fine. I'm in the 27713 zip code area of durham. According to antennaweb.org 50.1 and 5.1 are the same direction and distance. The only difference is the frequency assignment...
> 
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?



Sorry, no suggestions, but since I'm in 27713 also, what make/model antenna are you using? Do you have it on a particular side of the house (North, South, etc.)?


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, no suggestions, but since I'm in 27713 also, what make/model antenna are you using? Do you have it on a particular side of the house (North, South, etc.)?



I have it on the north side of the house. This is a Terk amplified antenna. I actually didn't expect it to work, but this one(an old one I have) stated it was for FM/AM.
http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/s...4140&langId=-1 


I actually didn't expect it to work. However, since it pulled in all the other channels from the same direction and distance I just curious what is special about WRAL at 5.1.


----------



## cbordman

Is it possible to use multiple antennas, then combine the signals with a combiner/splitter to form 1 coax feed?


----------



## Daryl L

Little OT but I must rant.


Rant #1. Has anybody noticed a large (more than average) drop in volume level on cable ch.30 (USA Network) earlier during this month. If I watch it using my surround system and forget to turn the volume down before changing to another channel I come awfully close to blowing something. This is rediculous.


Rant #2. Down here below Fayetteville our WB channel is a cable only WB (cable ch.15). We don't get WB22 of Raleigh (stupid FCC viewing area rules force us to use Florence/Myrtle Beach locals and have no local WB). I watch quite a few shows on WB (Smallville, Supernatural, Gilmore Girls, Life with Fran, Reba, Related and What I like about You just to name a few). I always use my surround sound system. About three weeks ago (on the 6th I think) My WB's audio started only coming out of my front left speaker. The rest of my channels audio that should be surround sound is right. I called the tech in Lumberton (my local hub who contacts the Fayetteville headend about it I assume) but it's still messed up (the guy I use to call in Lumberton would get stuff corrected quickly but he's no longer there now). I tried contacting CSR in Fayetteville to explain (as expected, she swears it's something wrong in my system). She should be a Secret Service agent for the President because thats the security they give their techs).


I explained to her I use an HDMI cable from HD box to tv. No left or right audio cables to come loose. I use a digital audio cable to my receiver (again, No left or right audio cables to come loose). I ask her how then if it's my system why the audio on all my other 100+ channels are in surround but that one channel (cable ch.15) has only left speaker audio? She says "I don't know but it's you system, we have no control over the audio" then wants to send a tech to check my stuff on a service call. I said it would be a waste of his time and my money. This is rediculious. She could easily inform one of their techs and let them look into it. I've been through this before and the guy in lumberton would contact Fayetteville and they'd fix it (usually a bad audio module, but he's no longer there).


Rant #3. I tried to get the CSR to allow me to speak with someone about the VBI data for TVGOS. All she would do is keep telling me the only EPG TWC offered was the guide on the cable box. I explained to her that I understood that and that TVGOS was program guide info sent through PBS station. She just kept insisting that they don't offer any other EPG besides the one on the cable box. I understand most CSR don't know hardly anything about this stuff and most don't give a darn about it or about learning it but they could atleast connect you with someone who might. It's infuriating grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


If anybody knows anybody in Fayetteville please inform them. I can't get through the gustapo. Rant over.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use multiple antennas, then combine the signals with a combiner/splitter to form 1 coax feed?



Yes - though results may vary. I have two antennas - one pointing toward Raleigh and the other toward Greensboro - combined into one cable, and I get all the stations I'm interested in.


However, antennas may interefere with each other, and even if they each receive the proper signals on their own, the signals may get messed up once the cables are combined.


But, yes, it can be done.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, apparently either someone (a TWC Customer?) here has connections in TWC of Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville or someone (an Employee?) of TWC must have read my post and spoke with someone in Fayetteville TWC. Because sometime after my last post (my insane rant) my cable ch.15 (WB) now has the stereo (surround sound) fixed and the audio on cable ch.30 (USA networks) isn't as low as it was.


Before ch.30's volume decreased I listened with my volume between -47 and -44. After the decrease I had to turn my volume up to -31 just to hear it. Now I'm back -41. Not quit up to the loudness like before it decreased but now I can atleast change the channel without fear of blowing my speakers or the receivers circuitry.


There is a 3rd possibility. That they just happen to fix the problem on both channels coincidently after I ranted here. But since I hadn't said anything to TWC about ch.30's volume level it's to big a coincidence they both get fixed together. So I'm gonna say Naaaaah! To big of a coincidence.


So, whoever is responsible for them being fixed (customer or employee) I want to say *Thank You very, very Much!*. I really do appreciate your help/assistance/time or whatever the case.


----------



## Zilla

OT.


I have a Terk HDTVa indoor antenna for $50. I bought it with the Kworld ATSC card (separately) and I returned the card so now I have this antenna. Anyone interested?


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use multiple antennas, then combine the signals with a combiner/splitter to form 1 coax feed?




No, I have not tried that. I have no way to combine the signals.


----------



## kklier

FYI



> Quote:
> TRACKING NUMBER: 70021
> 
> Inquiry:When will you be adding more HD content?
> 
> 
> Content like:
> 
> Universal HD
> 
> National Geographics HD
> 
> MTV HD
> 
> ESPN2 HD
> 
> WB/UPN HD
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ______________________________________________
> 
> Response:We are scheduled to launch Universal HD on 2/1. We are currently in negotiations with ESPN2HD at a corporate level. WB recently announced a partnership with CBS to form a new network CW with programming from both WB and UPN which would impact any launch of WB and UPN HD in the near future. We will look into carriage of National Geographic HD and MTV HD.
> 
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any additional assistance.
> 
> 
> Thank you for using Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Support
> 
> Raleigh, NC
> 
> 919-595-4892
> 
> 1-866-489-2669


----------



## cbordman

So when will CW start broadcasting OTA in this area?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So when will CW start broadcasting OTA in this area?



How is anyone supposed to know that? They havent even become CW yet.


----------



## VisionOn

and if Sinclair remain in control, CW-HD will never happen.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is anyone supposed to know that? They havent even become CW yet.



So i guess the answer would be "not in the immediate future"..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i guess the answer would be "not in the immediate future"..



I'm going with VisionOn. Never. At least for HD. We'll get ATSC in standard def at the absolute minimum wattage dictated on the last possible day it must be available.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So when will CW start broadcasting OTA in this area?



The Press Release said Sep2006 for beginning of the combined CBS-Warner network broadcasts.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

well i was looking forward to watching the state of the union on CBS in HD but someone at the raleigh office must have plugged FOX audio into CBS. i had fox audio comming out of my surrounds and cbs audio comming out of my center. when will these people get there acts together?


----------



## quango




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i was looking forward to watching the state of the union on CBS in HD but someone at the raleigh office must have plugged FOX audio into CBS. i had fox audio comming out of my surrounds and cbs audio comming out of my center. when will these people get there acts together?



Seems to be fixed now.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well i was looking forward to watching the state of the union on CBS in HD but someone at the raleigh office must have plugged FOX audio into CBS. i had fox audio comming out of my surrounds and cbs audio comming out of my center. when will these people get there acts together?



I noticed that myself. I only had audio coming out of the rear channels and background noise from the front and nothing from the center. In fact, TWC 211 is the only one that had it correct.


----------



## kklier

Is that why the audio levels where so skewed? maybe this was just a Durham thing, but the audio levels kept changing, like when they would display extra graphics on the screen. I gave up and went to ABC.


----------



## WildBill

Slightly off-topic to HDTV but interesting for us locals none-the-less.
http://www.wral.com/news/6652148/detail.html 


WRAL is going to make available over the internet their broadcast.


----------



## Greg T

Please Call WTVD and ask them to broadcast the Super Bowl in full 19.3 HD. Their HD station gets about 12 mb/s of bandwith now because of multi casting. Other markets are doing it for the Super Bowl.


WTVD

P.O. Box 2009

Durham - Raleigh, NC 27702-2009

(919) 683-1111


----------



## Daryl L

Anybody see UHD yet? It was added to the EPG sometime before 11pm lastnight (Tuesday night) but it's just a gray screen so far.


Also they finally removed the "No Data" Trio channel from the EPG.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody see UHD yet? It was added to the EPG sometime before 11pm lastnight (Tuesday night) but it's just a gray screen so far.



Yep. Just checked it. It's coming in fine on TWC 295.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. Just checked it. It's coming in fine on TWC 295.



Ok Thx. Apparently Fayetteville's headend either hasn't turned it on or is having problems.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please Call WTVD and ask them to broadcast the Super Bowl in full 19.3 HD. Their HD station gets about 12 mb/s of bandwith now because of multi casting. Other markets are doing it for the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> WTVD
> 
> P.O. Box 2009
> 
> Durham - Raleigh, NC 27702-2009
> 
> (919) 683-1111



Will that benefit signal strength at all?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok Thx. Apparently Fayetteville's headend either hasn't turned it on or is having problems.



They (Fayetteville hub) finally got UHD turned on shortly after my last post (~45 minutes ago). But no *Sleuth* channel. Dads dissappointed, he loves mysteries.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will that benefit signal strength at all?



Won't help signal strength but can noticably improve the pictures quality (crisper with more detail and depth)


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody see UHD yet? It was added to the EPG sometime before 11pm lastnight (Tuesday night) but it's just a gray screen so far.
> 
> 
> Also they finally removed the "No Data" Trio channel from the EPG.



its been on since 10pm last night here in raleigh.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Doubtful since WTVD just launched their Eyewitness News Now channel on 11.3, but you never know... They might kill 11.2 for the game.


----------



## Greg T

Just got off with WTVD (ABC), they are going to increase their HD bandwith from 12 mb/s to 16 mb/s for the SuperBowl. They said that TW might limit their transmission to 12 mb/s because of their bandwith limitation. We OTA folks should be getting a full 16 mb/s.

Their engineer said that this has been a popular subject lately.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off with WTVD (ABC), they are going to increase their HD bandwith from 12 mb/s to 16 mb/s for the SuperBowl. They said that TW might limit their transmission to 12 mb/s because of their bandwith limitation. We OTA folks should be getting a full 16 mb/s.
> 
> Their engineer said that this has been a popular subject lately.



Wonderful news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody see UHD yet? It was added to the EPG sometime before 11pm lastnight (Tuesday night) but it's just a gray screen so far.



Browsing the scehdule it appears it should be called the "Knight Rider/Quantim Leap channel"... to go along with the "Law and Order/NBA channel" on 281...


with apologies to fans of said shows.. could we get quality HD content instead of quantity??










I had to reboot my box to get it to download the schedule.


Mike


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Browsing the scehdule it appears it should be called the "Knight Rider/Quantim Leap channel"... to go along with the "Law and Order/NBA channel" on 281...
> 
> Mike



LOL, Agreed.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Browsing the scehdule it appears it should be called the "Knight Rider/Quantim Leap channel"... to go along with the "Law and Order/NBA channel" on 281... Mike



Yep, that's my observation also. When they gave us a preview a few months ago, I saw a lot of cancelled series that I liked such as "Karen Cisco". Wonder what happened to that. I didn't like Knight Rider and Quantum Leap when they were new.


----------



## easternncnewswat

It appears that WTVD has negated 11.2 in advance of the Super Bowl on Sunday.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It appears that WTVD has negated 11.2 in advance of the Super Bowl on Sunday.



Neat-O!!!


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neat-O!!!




Well, better than nothing I suppose, but they could have gone the whole distance to 19.3 Mbps. I'll keep these free passes that I had set aside for the WTVD staff.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Well, actually, they turned 11.2 back on late this afternoon. They must have been testing it out for the game on Sunday.


----------



## DurhamHusker

In the recent past, I've noticed some audio video sync problems on WTVD 11.1 (ota) when using my LG 3100 ATSC tuner. However, most recently, I haven't been seeing as many problems.


Has anyone else experienced intermittent problems with WTVD's HD channel on 11.1 with respect to a/v sync? I'm not sure if the problems I'm seeing can be explained by a buggy tuner or if those type of issues most likely come from the broadcaster. I should think the later, but I fear the former.


Any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I haven't noticed the a/v synch problem on 11.1; I've noticed it on their subs though.


----------



## Daryl L

I haven't noticed any sync errors on 11.1 (cbl ch.211).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, actually, they turned 11.2 back on late this afternoon. They must have been testing it out for the game on Sunday.



Yep, I noticed that. Guess we'll know Sunday for sure.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off with WTVD (ABC), they are going to increase their HD bandwith from 12 mb/s to 16 mb/s for the SuperBowl. They said that TW might limit their transmission to 12 mb/s because of their bandwith limitation. We OTA folks should be getting a full 16 mb/s.



So wait, even though TWC would never admit to doing anything that degrades PQ, they do in fact limit the bandwidth of HD channels to 12 mb/s? Ive only had HD through cable, but that makes it sound like I might be missing out by not getting my locals OTA.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So wait, even though TWC would never admit to doing anything that degrades PQ, they do in fact limit the bandwidth of HD channels to 12 mb/s? Ive only had HD through cable, but that makes it sound like I might be missing out by not getting my locals OTA.



Ditto what he said. I've been following this thread for quite a while and I've never seen what the big deal was about ota. I'm starting to see if the HD pq through TWC is not as good as ota. Is this correct?


----------



## tommy122

I just went to the Universal HD site and clicked on "Contact Us" to ask them a question about a particular series. I received a response from them that referred me to their "FAQ" and stated that they don't answer individual email. My question is: "Why do they ever have a "Contact Us" link on their site?"


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, better than nothing I suppose, but they could have gone the whole distance to 19.3 Mbps. I'll keep these free passes that I had set aside for the WTVD staff.



I'm not the expert on this; however, 720p does not require 19.3 Mbps to be at full bandwidth (1080i does). I'm not sure what the bandwidth constraints are around 720p.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not the expert on this; however, 720p does not require 19.3 Mbps to be at full bandwidth (1080i does). I'm not sure what the bandwidth constraints are around 720p.



720p doesn't have a "maximum" bandwidth for usability. Rather, the idea is this: How good can you get the audio and video to appear using the bandwidth that's been allocated to you? The answer is: it depends on the encoder that's used to compress the source and how that encoder is constrained.


The FCC allows for a broadcaster to send up to 19.3 Mb/s across a 6 MHz channel in any HDTV format when going over the air (ATSC). Cable companies use QAM (a different method of signal modulation) and can send 39 Mb/s of data or digital information through the cable that same 6 megahertz TV channel.


Each broadcaster can then elect to divide that bandwidth up just about any way they want to. If the OTA broadcasters wanted to use up the entire 19.3 Mb/s allocation for their HD content, they'd have no room for other streams inside their 6 MHz channel.


As far as the encoders themselves are concerned: Everyone who manufacturers encoders tends to do things a bit differently and most of those manufacturers (who have good stuff) consider the encoding process an artform. Getting good picture quality squeezed into as little bandwidth as possible is the obvious goal. However, it's entirely possible for a bad encoder to produce something that looks half as good as someone else's good encoder using half the number of bits.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So wait, even though TWC would never admit to doing anything that degrades PQ, they do in fact limit the bandwidth of HD channels to 12 mb/s? Ive only had HD through cable, but that makes it sound like I might be missing out by not getting my locals OTA.



The stations themselves are limiting their own bandwidth by multicasting. My understanding is that TWC transcodes the signal transparently from 8VSB to QAM modulation, and but does not tinker with the integrity of the data stream.


I view the locals three ways, through my TWC Pace 550HD set top set to "pass through" resolution (important), directly on my built in clear QAM tuner, and directly on my built in ATSC tuner off air.


There isn't a nickels worth of difference to my eye, and I'm pretty picky.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 720p doesn't have a "maximum" bandwidth for usability. Rather, the idea is this: How good can you get the audio and video to appear using the bandwidth that's been allocated to you? The answer is: it depends on the encoder that's used to compress the source and how that encoder is constrained.
> 
> 
> The FCC allows for a broadcaster to send up to 19.3 Mb/s across a 6 MHz channel in any HDTV format when going over the air (ATSC). Cable companies use QAM (a different method of signal modulation) and can send 39 Mb/s of data or digital information through the cable that same 6 megahertz TV channel.
> 
> 
> Each broadcaster can then elect to divide that bandwidth up just about any way they want to. If the OTA broadcasters wanted to use up the entire 19.3 Mb/s allocation for their HD content, they'd have no room for other streams inside their 6 MHz channel.
> 
> 
> As far as the encoders themselves are concerned: Everyone who manufacturers encoders tends to do things a bit differently and most of those manufacturers (who have good stuff) consider the encoding process an artform. Getting good picture quality squeezed into as little bandwidth as possible is the obvious goal. However, it's entirely possible for a bad encoder to produce something that looks half as good as someone else's good encoder using half the number of bits.



Well put. So in the end WTVD is going to give us a 33% improvement, from 12 to 16 Mbps, over their usual transmission rate for whatever it is worth to our viewing experience. Everyone's results will vary.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Why do they ever have a "Contact Us" link on their site?"



To harvest your email address?










Drew


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The stations themselves are limiting their own bandwidth by multicasting. My understanding is that TWC transcodes the signal transparently from 8VSB to QAM modulation, and but does not tinker with the integrity of the data stream.
> 
> 
> I view the locals three ways, through my TWC Pace 550HD set top set to "pass through" resolution (important), directly on my built in clear QAM tuner, and directly on my built in ATSC tuner off air.
> 
> 
> There isn't a nickels worth of difference to my eye, and I'm pretty picky.



Picking the (probably Transcoded) ATSC broadcast signal off the air isn't the only method available.

Some stations use a direct link from the local broadcast station to the TWC Headend that may or

may not involve a Transcoder, which is obvious when the station is still on cable after a transmitter failure.


In either case, at the TWC Headend, a separate Transcoder is used to remultiplex more than one program onto each QAM carrier.


You have the ability to determine how many HD and SD programs share each QAM carrier via the Extended Diagnostic Menus.

Tune to each HD program, change to EDM to view QAM freq.


On the TWC-San Diego system, we have three local HD programs on one carrier and two local HD programs plus two SD programs on another.


You also have the ability to determine the average bitrate that has been allocated to each channel.

Using an HD-DVR, use the Extended Diagnostic Menus to check to see how many MBITS are left on the HDD.

Delete a selected program and recheck how many MBITS are left...the difference is the number of MBITS required to record the program.

Divide by the duration of the program and the result is the average bitrate.


You can use an OTA HD-DVR (e.g. TiVo) the same way to measure OTA average bit rate.


Here are some results comparing DirecTV to OTA in Dallas:
http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html 

and here are Dishnet bitrates:
http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html 

Note which programs are in HD-LITE (1280x1080) vice TRUE-HD (1920x1080).


And here are results using TSREADER with a PC ATSC Tuner card to analyze before/after the local KPBS-DT's

ATSC stream tries to do too much:
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...html#POST22672 

and this post uses HD-DVR method to analyze TWC-SD:
http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages...tml?1107925436


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see if the HD pq through TWC is not as good as ota. Is this correct?



na, not here in Raleigh its not. i get my locals 2 ways. threw the 8300 STB and via OTA antenna. the PQ is identical.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. Just checked it. It's coming in fine on TWC 295.



Not for me. I get a pixelated mess using TWC's SA8300HD.


What cable box are you using?


Maybe I have crappy signal strength because I often must power cycle my cable modem too.


Sooke


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not for me. I get a pixelated mess using TWC's SA8300HD.
> 
> 
> What cable box are you using?
> 
> 
> Maybe I have crappy signal strength because I often must power cycle my cable modem too.
> 
> 
> Sooke



I have the SA8300HD DVR box. Just checked it and the picture and sound are fine. I haven't watched it for an extended period of time though (not a fan of Quantum Leap and Knight Rider).


----------



## Daryl L

Yeah! WTVD shut 11.2(cbl ch.212) down sometime within the past hour and TWC has removed(turned off) 212. Even my QAM in the Clear tuner isn't seeing it (although it is detecting a signal strength ~70%). Higher bitrate for Superbowl OTA atleast!


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah! WTVD shut 11.2(cbl ch.212) down sometime within the past hour and TWC has removed(turned off) 212. Even my QAM in the Clear tuner isn't seeing it (although it is detecting a signal strength ~70%). Higher bitrate for Superbowl OTA atleast!



Yes and the PQ is very good too.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes and the PQ is very good too.



Yes the pq is very good. They ought to deep six channel 212 all of the time if it makes this much difference in pq.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes the pq is very good. They ought to deep six channel 212 all of the time if it makes this much difference in pq.



Amen!


----------



## posg

Yes, PQ is much better. However, in the US, "more" and "bigger" seems to always beat "quality" and "performance".


The question is this: Just how many weather channels do we really need????


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, PQ is much better. However, in the US, "more" and "bigger" seems to always beat "quality" and "performance".
> 
> 
> The question is this: Just how many weather channels do we really need????



Yep, I have to agree. Last night's game showed how good HDTV "could" be. I think that what we normally see is quantity over quality. Does anyone even look at the weather channel(s) anyway? They contain prerecorded weather and an absolute over-kill of useless graphics. After all, channel 14 has live weather every 10 minutes. How much weather do we need?


----------



## CCsoftball7

Kudos to WTVD for shutting down their sub-channel during the game. It made a very noticeable difference. I thought the PQ was right on par with CBS (*HUGE* surprise to me).


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Yep PQ was damn good!


----------



## drill

I think UniversalHD is being previewed for free this month to basic subscribers, right? If so, does anyone know what QAM channel its being broadcast on, and if its encrypted, or broadcast in the clear like the local HDs?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think UniversalHD is being previewed for free this month to basic subscribers, right? If so, does anyone know what QAM channel its being broadcast on, and if its encrypted, or broadcast in the clear like the local HDs?



Good question. Anyone?


----------



## edvedd

I think they encrypted universal HD since it is part of the HD Suite package - doubtful they would open it up for all.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they encrypted universal HD since it is part of the HD Suite package - doubtful they would open it up for all.



Free preview for February. After that it's back to the Suite.



> Quote:
> HD Suite:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's Premium HD package - Click here for more information!
> 
> 
> * Ch. 290 - ESPN HD
> 
> * Ch. 291 - INHD
> 
> * Ch. 292 - INHD2
> 
> * Ch. 293 - HDNet
> 
> * Ch. 294 - HDNet Movies
> 
> * Ch. 299/502 - HD Movies On Demand
> 
> * Ch. 295 Universal HD -
> 
> Watch a Free Preview of Universal HD the entire month of February!


----------



## tommy122

I got to say that, even though the content sucks most of the time, Universal HD has about the best picture of any of the HD channels.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got to say that, even though the content sucks most of the time, Universal HD has about the best picture of any of the HD channels.



na, i dont agree. its pretty good but HDNET and INHD usually have the best PQ. all the primetime sitcoms on CBS are flawless too. check out CSI Miami tonight at 10. you cant ask for a better picture then that.


----------



## drewwho

I just looked at the listings on WRAL, and it looks like tonight's UNC vs Duke game will be in SD, thanks to Raycom/Jefferson Pilot. Grrr.. Do we have any idea when they might upgrade to HD?


I wish WRAL would loan Raycom/JP a camera crew so we could see the ACC games in HD


BTW, it looks like they are also screwing us out of even having the option to pay for ESPN-HD to watch the ACC tournament in HD: http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news.ph...-2-1~2005-2-28 


Drew


----------



## DurhamHusker

Speaking of WRAL ... have any other OTA viewers had any problems with WRAL's PSIP (guide info) over the past several days? I seem to get guide data for everything else, but I'm missing WRAL's info. At least, that was the case last night. I haven't bothered to check it today yet.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Yeah, WRAL hasn't had PSIP for about a week now. Wish somebody at the big 5 would check that out once in a while. All stations seem to be plagued with that problem at some point; gotta love new technology!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

I just have to point out something. NBC has really gotten there act together. I was watching leno last night and the PQ was just as good at letterman on CBS. A few other shows on NBC are now pretty much perfect whereas before they were very much pixelated and seem to have a "fog" appearance. Anyone else notice how much better NBC PQ is?


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just have to point out something. NBC has really gotten there act together. I was watching leno last night and the PQ was just as good at letterman on CBS. A few other shows on NBC are now pretty much perfect whereas before they were very much pixelated and seem to have a "fog" appearance. Anyone else notice how much better NBC PQ is?



Absolutely! Two thumbs up!


----------



## tlh1005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just looked at the listings on WRAL, and it looks like tonight's UNC vs Duke game will be in SD, thanks to Raycom/Jefferson Pilot. Grrr.. Do we have any idea when they might upgrade to HD?
> 
> 
> I wish WRAL would loan Raycom/JP a camera crew so we could see the ACC games in HD
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like they are also screwing us out of even having the option to pay for ESPN-HD to watch the ACC tournament in HD: http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news.ph...-2-1~2005-2-28
> 
> 
> Drew



I have the same feelings. I wasn't in a hurry to hear Dicky V's voice but I was amazed to turn to channel 290 (ESPN-HD) and see a completly blank screen for 2 hours. I'm usually at this game so I have never had to worry about this before. If they're goign to blackout ESPN-HD and force us to listen to their choice of commentary and commercials, the least they could do is provide a High Def. broadcast. I ranted about the same thing this morning on a message board here at work and someone said they saw it in HD on Wral 5.01...... can I assume that this person uses an over the air tuner and just didn't understand they were watching standard def. over an HD feed, or am I really missing something here. I use TWC by the way so I watched on 255 (WRAL-HD).

Thanks,

Troy


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just have to point out something. NBC has really gotten there act together. I was watching leno last night and the PQ was just as good at letterman on CBS. A few other shows on NBC are now pretty much perfect whereas before they were very much pixelated and seem to have a "fog" appearance. Anyone else notice how much better NBC PQ is?



yep a huge improvement, thanks to NBC17ENG being one of the few people who takes notice of us whining. Even the regular SD channels are good now.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlh1005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same feelings. I wasn't in a hurry to hear Dicky V's voice but I was amazed to turn to channel 290 (ESPN-HD) and see a completly blank screen for 2 hours. I'm usually at this game so I have never had to worry about this before. If they're goign to blackout ESPN-HD and force us to listen to their choice of commentary and commercials, the least they could do is provide a High Def. broadcast. I ranted about the same thing this morning on a message board here at work and someone said they saw it in HD on Wral 5.01...... can I assume that this person uses an over the air tuner and just didn't understand they were watching standard def. over an HD feed, or am I really missing something here. I use TWC by the way so I watched on 255 (WRAL-HD).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Troy



Yes. In fact, the game wasn't available in HD at all. Even ESPN broadcasted the game in SD last night.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yep a huge improvement, thanks to NBC17ENG being one of the few people who takes notice of us whining. Even the regular SD channels are good now.



My NBC 17 is coming in real good too these days. I had lead myself to believe that it was a result my having over-engineered my antenna and moving it from inside the attic to an outside roof mount in preapartion for the Olympic Games. 


Did NBC 17 increase their power level are are they still at half power ?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. In fact, the game wasn't available in HD at all. Even ESPN broadcasted the game in SD last night.



I believe that you will find that since the primary contract belongs to JP Sports, anyone carrying the game must ride the coatails of the primary carrier. JP has no HD capabilities.










Isn't it time for the JP contract to be up for renewal yet? We've sailed with the pilot in 480i for 30 years. Enough is enough! LOL


----------



## fairtomiddlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't it time for the JP contract to be up for renewal yet? We've sailed with the pilot in 480i for 30 years. Enough is enough! LOL



Unfortunately, not until 2010-2011. From http://www.raycomsports.com/companyhistory.htm :


"Raycom Sports and Jefferson-Pilot Sports have the full ACC men's basketball television rights and syndicated football rights secure through the 2010-2011 academic year."


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fairtomiddlin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not until 2010-2011. From http://www.raycomsports.com/companyhistory.htm :
> 
> 
> "Raycom Sports and Jefferson-Pilot Sports have the full ACC men's basketball television rights and syndicated football rights secure through the 2010-2011 academic year."



And the really annoying thing is that on the same page you find this:

"Raycom Sports has been visionary in its use of new production techniques...and on December 3, 1999 the company was the first to telecast a college basketball game in high definition television (HDTV)."


I wonder why they stopped.


Drew


----------



## JMN322

I wanted to update the thread on my quest to get a workable firewire (IEEE1394) connection from a STB. FINALLY, I have success.


Unbelievably, it took ANOTHER three visits from TWC to get it right. I thought that after I had talked with the helpful tech and the knowledgeable customer service guy two weeks ago (I have names if anyone wants to know who to ask for) TWC would get it right on their next visit. But no, they were now stymied by the dispatcher who insisted that TWC didn't have such an animal (who then had to be educated again by myself and the CSR). Needless to say, this was a phenomenal failure, but a huge learning experience for the TWC people. I'm still mystified somewhat by their request that I not tell anyone we can do this remark. Yeah maybe only 1-2% of their customers have this kind of need, but since it's basically an off the shelf product, I don't see what's the big deal.


SO, now I can record hi-def content from a SA3250HD STB to my Mitsubishi DVHS unit and then play it back on my firewire equipped Samsung HLR5078 DLP HDTV in hi-def splendor. As my SA8300HD DVR is already clogged with saved programs, I need this capability especially with the Olympics starting this weekend.


What is incredible to me is the number of TWC people (even Level 3 techs!) who kept telling me that they either didn't provide the equipment, or didn't have any idea what I was talking about. I'm hoping my pain will be someone else's gain here on the forum. Good luck to anyone attempting this!


----------



## gilber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the really annoying thing is that on the same page you find this:
> 
> "Raycom Sports has been visionary in its use of new production techniques...and on December 3, 1999 the company was the first to telecast a college basketball game in high definition television (HDTV)."
> 
> 
> I wonder why they stopped.
> 
> 
> Drew





Is it too late to start an online petition / email campaign / something to compel them to bring us at least the ACC tournament in HD?


It's really frustrating to know that, come tournament time, we in the ACC area will be getting an inferior product than the rest of the country, since ESPN will undoubtly broadcast the tournament in HD like last year and we will blocked out of that.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone notice last night on the Guide that only ABCHD was available. It didnt have the ABCSD that is usually listed right under it.


----------



## fmoraes

Anyone know if FSN-HD is available? News-observer claimed the Hurricanes game was being shown on channel 292 (INHD2) but I only noticed that after the game.


Also, isn't it time for WB to be in HD?


I also hate to have SD ESPN and have to pay for HD ESPN (without the option for ESPN2HD).


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if FSN-HD is available? News-observer claimed the Hurricanes game was being shown on channel 292 (INHD2) but I only noticed that after the game.
> 
> 
> Also, isn't it time for WB to be in HD?
> 
> 
> I also hate to have SD ESPN and have to pay for HD ESPN (without the option for ESPN2HD).



the WB wont exist much longer. its merging with UPN to become 1 network. once that happens we will prob have it in HD.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if FSN-HD is available? News-observer claimed the Hurricanes game was being shown on channel 292 (INHD2) but I only noticed that after the game.



292 (INHD) had the game on in HD


----------



## CCsoftball7

NBC17ENG,


Thanks for the great work you've done in improving the PQ of NBC-17 during the last couple of weeks. It is MUCH better. Would it be possible to shut down the sub-channels during primetime Olympic coverage?


Shutting down the WTVD sub-channel during the Superbowl made a tremendous difference in PQ. Since 1080i requires more bandwidth than 720p, I would assume a significant improvement in PQ would be the result for WNCN as well.


Thanks in advance.


Jeff

Cary, NC


----------



## fmoraes

Well, it is strange that the News & Observer called 292 as FSN-HD. To me it implied that the channel would be available for non HD subscribers.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, isn't it time for WB to be in HD?



It is in HD when you get it over the air. But be warned that you need a good antenna and some luck to be able to pick up WB22's low-power signal.


Drew


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great work you've done in improving the PQ of NBC-17 during the last couple of weeks. It is MUCH better. Would it be possible to shut down the sub-channels during primetime Olympic coverage?



Perhaps, but my wife complained that the sound on the HD version of Martha Stewart has been cutting so frequently that she had me re-program the DVR to record the non-digital broadcast. Plus, there were numerous episodes of pixelation on last night's ER. This is via Time-Warner cable and a SA8300HD DVR/STB.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but my wife complained that the sound on the HD version of Martha Stewart has been cutting so frequently that she had me re-program the DVR to record the non-digital broadcast. Plus, there were numerous episodes of pixelation on last night's ER. This is via Time-Warner cable and a SA8300HD DVR/STB.



I was noticing minor "hiccups" on several channels last night as well. My reception has been rock solid, except on HDNet and HDNets Movies, but they seemed to have corrected those recently. Anyone else???


----------



## HDTV-NUT

i noticed a little hiccups last night but not much. Earl and the office where pretty flawless.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is in HD when you get it over the air. But be warned that you need a good antenna and some luck to be able to pick up WB22's low-power signal.



If it is available over the air, why TWC still doesn't have it? Frustrating. Like trying to get an answer why ESPN2 HD is not available yet.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

The WB does not broadcast in HD in the Raleigh-Durham area.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Quick question.


I can recieve all my locals in HD via my TV's built in HD Tuner. I also can recieve my HD locals via Time Warner Cable.


Im am currently using Time Waner for all my HD but I feel Like my TV's HD tuner is going to waste because Im not using it.


Im pretty sure that Time Warner here in Raleigh does not compress the local HD signal at all so im sure the quility of OTA HD and Time Warner HD would be about the same.


My question is this. By using OTA HD I would be cutting out the middle man (Cable Company) and getting my signal right from the source (TV station).


Also by using OTA my signal would come right into my TV. It wouldnt have to travel threw the 8300 STB and the component cable.


Just wondering what your guys thought are. Thanks


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The WB does not broadcast in HD in the Raleigh-Durham area.



Yes, it does. TWC just doesn't carry it, and it is very low power and hard to get OTA. I record "Reba" for my wife 3x per week in HD OTA from WB22.


It is UPN that does not broadcast in HD here in the triangle. If you want UPN in HD, you can sometimes get the station to our west in Winston Salem. I watched one of the last "ST:Enterprise" episodes this way.


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is this. By using OTA HD I would be cutting out the middle man (Cable Company) and getting my signal right from the source (TV station).
> 
> 
> Also by using OTA my signal would come right into my TV. It wouldnt have to travel threw the 8300 STB and the component cable.
> 
> 
> Just wondering what your guys thought are. Thanks



If you're in an area where you can get good signal strength and putting an antenna up isn't a big deal, I would do it. I have DirecTV and not TWC, but I have found that the OTA HD is much better than what DirecTV provides (I get NBC and ABC HD from DirecTV because those two networks are O&O by the national network). In addition, the OTA signal has been rock solid no matter what the weather. The same can't be said for DirecTV. For that matter, when I had TWC it would go out if it rained, or when it was sunny, or cloudy, or... I gues what I'm saying is it went out a lot.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is this. By using OTA HD I would be cutting out the middle man (Cable Company) and getting my signal right from the source (TV station).
> 
> 
> Also by using OTA my signal would come right into my TV. It wouldnt have to travel threw the 8300 STB and the component cable.



You'd loose the DVR functionality, Discovery HD, TNT-HD and their program guide. You'd gain WB in high-def, and some extra $$ in your pocket each month. I'm not sure you'd gain much quality from using your built-in tuner, but I'd be happy to be wrong.


Drew


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Lastnight on "Four Kings", "My Name is Earl" and "ER" I only got the three front channels on TWC 217. I DVR'd them and no rear channels were detected. Just the front three. Reboot.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> 
> I can recieve all my locals in HD via my TV's built in HD Tuner. I also can recieve my HD locals via Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> Im am currently using Time Waner for all my HD but I feel Like my TV's HD tuner is going to waste because Im not using it.
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure that Time Warner here in Raleigh does not compress the local HD signal at all so im sure the quility of OTA HD and Time Warner HD would be about the same.
> 
> 
> My question is this. By using OTA HD I would be cutting out the middle man (Cable Company) and getting my signal right from the source (TV station).
> 
> 
> Also by using OTA my signal would come right into my TV. It wouldnt have to travel threw the 8300 STB and the component cable.
> 
> 
> Just wondering what your guys thought are. Thanks



If you have a Digital display (LCD, DLP or Plasma), using the TV's built-in ATSC tuner is the better of the two options due to a pure digital path to display (although it may not be noticable enough to tell). The cable box has to convert from digital to analog to pass thru component then the TV converts back to digital. The less conversion the better.


If your TV is digital and both it and the cable box has a HDMI or DVI jacks then both options would yeild basicly identical picture quality.


If you have an Analog display (CRT based), you probably wouldn't notice a difference between the two options.


On my LCD, their is no difference in detail or clarity with the internal OTA, internal QAM tuners or the cable box thru HDMI, but thru component it looks less crisp (text is slightly less defined).


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Thanks for the info guys.


Anyone notice all the Hiccups on NBC's coverage of the Opening cermony of the olympics?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice all the Hiccups on NBC's coverage of the Opening cermony of the olympics?



I get NBC 17 OTA and I never saw but one VERY brief pixelization last night. The entire broadcast was flawless in Wilson.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice all the Hiccups on NBC's coverage of the Opening cermony of the olympics?



Yes, more so in the earlier parts. Audio drop outs and some (very short) momentary freezes. Jury is still out if NBC can deliver.


Seen through TWC Ch 217 in HD.


----------



## Daryl L

Again lastnight on TWC ch.217 WNCN during the Olympic opening ceremony the audio was only on the three front channels. No rear channels detected. Am I the only one noticing this the past two nights? But I didn't watch all the ceremony.


BTW, WNCN has turned ch.17.2 (TWC ch.218) off. I guess to increase picture quality of the Olympic coverage.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again lastnight on TWC ch.217 WNCN during the Olympic opening ceremony the audio was only on the three front channels. No rear channels detected. Am I the only one noticing this the past two nights? But I didn't watch all the ceremony.
> 
> 
> BTW, WNCN has turned ch.17.2 (TWC ch.218) off. I guess to increase picture quality of the Olympic coverage.



ya, there was no rear channel detected here either.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get NBC 17 OTA and I never saw but one VERY brief pixelization last night. The entire broadcast was flawless in Wilson.



thats kind of hard to believe seing as everyone across the nation saw all the pixelation and macroblocking in every market. i dont know how you can call that flawless. also the constant views from SD stretchOvision on certain cameras. not flawless in my eyes.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thats kind of hard to believe seing as everyone across the nation saw all the pixelation and macroblocking in every market.



I always wondered if it was just my system ... I tend to see a lot of pixelation on Las Vegas as well. I was hoping the Olympics would look as good as the SuperBowl looked.


Does NBC17 reencode the signal it gets from the network? I'd think that passing it as-is would be best for an event like the Olympics ...


----------



## Zilla

I'm thinking of downgrading from TWC's Digital Plus 1500 to Standard service, but keep a digital box. Will I still get the local and unencrypted HD channels? I'm in Cary.


----------



## Daryl L

I haven't been watching but I just turned to WNCN 17.1 on TWC CH.217 and the picture looks really good during the Nordic Combined-Individual skiing event. But still no rears.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thats kind of hard to believe seing as everyone across the nation saw all the pixelation and macroblocking in every market. i dont know how you can call that flawless. also the constant views from SD stretchOvision on certain cameras. not flawless in my eyes.



Please remember WNCN is an O&O station. Their equipment was recently upgraded. I have to say, from what I've seen, the Olympics have been pretty rock solid. Yes, there are portions that have been upconverted (and we knew that up front), but the HD looks pretty darn good to me.


Jeff

Cary


----------



## hflnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again lastnight on TWC ch.217 WNCN during the Olympic opening ceremony the audio was only on the three front channels. No rear channels detected. Am I the only one noticing this the past two nights? But I didn't watch all the ceremony.
> 
> 
> BTW, WNCN has turned ch.17.2 (TWC ch.218) off. I guess to increase picture quality of the Olympic coverage.



I recorded HD TWC on the Discovery Channel and NBC on Friday night. I did not get 5 channels on either recording. Seems like the problem may be broader than an NBC issue.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Well guys... I guess I jinxed myself.


OTA NBC 17 is *pitiful* tonight. I happen to be in Wilson so I have a very strong signal from WITN in Washington and it's doing EXACTLY the same thing at exactly the same times (2 HD's side-by-side with seperate tuners). Break-ups, pixelization and general multi-second lock-ups all over the place and all the time not just once in a while.


Signals OTA are strong and STAY stong and undaunted even during the fall-outs.










This is undoubtedly a *network issue*.


It's a shame to have to watch this in 480i analog. What a shame!


NBC should be ashamed of themselves. You'd think with a taped delay that they could at LEAST get the tech right.


Pitiful, pitiful, pi-ti-ful...


----------



## dlnester

Dropouts are due to the Snow Storm in New York.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I just got off the phone with my crew at the station, and you all should be getting rear channels now. We ran through every setting and just found why it wasn't seeing the meta data to switch to 5.1 AC-3.


Hiccups? New York is being hit by a blizzard. They are no longer able to send the HD signal, so we are having to upconvert. There's nothing they can do at this time. We will switch back to HD as soon as they are able to deliver it.


TWC- So far only a couple of complaints from TWC customers related to signal strength. All together now: CHECK THOSE CONNECTORS!


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlnester* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dropouts are due to the Snow Storm in New York.



Then they should have sense enough to up-link it from LA. Unexcuseable from a major network. They should fix it. I don't care "why".

*This* is going to be the problem with HDTV. _Americans_ won't stand for crap like this. At least with analog, we always have SOMETHING even if it gets _snowy_ due to inclement weather.


I've been a loyal HD viewer and a strong advocate since I bought my first HD set in 1999 but this crap's gotta be fixed. After 6 years of it, it's getting old.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Maybe FOX has the right idea after all. Don't they do most of their stuff over copper/land-lines of some kind? Seems I remember reading that somewhere quite a while ago.










At least it could maybe be a backup for major events.


I'm reallys surprised (especially after 9-11) that any major would be so dependent on one major city. That's disappoint in and of itself. You'd think they'd have uplink fallback facilities somewhere _distant_. (sigh)


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with my crew at the station, and you all should be getting rear channels now. We ran through every setting and just found why it wasn't seeing the meta data to switch to 5.1 AC-3.
> 
> 
> Hiccups? New York is being hit by a blizzard. They are no longer able to send the HD signal, so we are having to upconvert. There's nothing they can do at this time. We will switch back to HD as soon as they are able to deliver it.
> 
> 
> TWC- So far only a couple of complaints from TWC customers related to signal strength. All together now: CHECK THOSE CONNECTORS!



Sorry to be seeming to call you out on this but you're wrong. WITN is still broadcasting in *full* HD so you are up-converting by *choice* and not by obligation as you say.


I don't blame you for what you're choosing to do as it is likely a better choice given the conditions and situations but telling us that the network HD feed is no longer being sent down is just outright misinformation.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> TWC- So far only a couple of complaints from TWC customers related to signal strength. All together now: CHECK THOSE CONNECTORS!



Im watching via Time Warner Cable and OTA and both are very bad. Drop Outs the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to be seeming to call you out on this but you're wrong. WITN is still broadcasting in *full* HD so you are up-converting by *choice* and not by obligation as you say.
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for what you're choosing to do as it is likely a better choice given the conditions and situations but to telling us that the network HD feed is no longer being sent down is just outright misinformation.



Is WITN broadcasting in HD right this very moment or the last time you checked? Seems like most of the post in the Olmpics thread is reporting all HD is gone. Let me know. thanks


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I stuck with it as long as we could, but it was freezing and dropping out too much to keep on. New York said "when it goes, it goes". A solid SD is better to me than a freezing, glitching, pixcellated, then gone HD at this time. Hopefully NBC can get a fiber feed rigged up to a truck or outside vendor that can uplink it, but that's going to take time.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is WITN broadcasting in HD right this very moment or the last time you checked? Seems like most of the post in the Olmpics thread is reporting all HD is gone. Let me know. thanks



Yes! I am watching it on WITN in HD right now. My choice. Drop-outs don't seem to be near as bad for the last 15 minutes or so as they have been.


FYI... Like I said earlier, I've been watching them both side-by-side all night. WITN *never*, I repeat; *never* dropped the network (EDIT: adding HD here) HD feed for one second, even when it was horrible.


I'm just saying it never (and still hasn't) "went away".


Again, watching it right this minute. Quit watching NBC-17 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I stuck with it as long as we could, but it was freezing and dropping out too much to keep on. New York said "when it goes, it goes". A solid SD is better to me than a freezing, glitching, pixcellated, then gone HD at this time. Hopefully NBC can get a fiber feed rigged up to a truck or outside vendor that can uplink it, but that's going to take time.



Again, please understand that I'm not blaming you for your choice. I was just making the point that that's exactly what it was/is; a choice.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is WITN broadcasting in HD right this very moment or the last time you checked? Seems like most of the post in the Olmpics thread is reporting all HD is gone. Let me know. thanks



I assure you it is not gone as anyone in the Greenville NC demographic will report if you check in on their thread and just ask, I'm sure.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

New York said to get off the HD feed as fast as possible as it could go out at any second. But, true, the signal is there if anyone can receive it. In Raleigh, the overcast skys are attenuating the signal to be unreliable, and Washington may be catching a better S/N than we are. We tried our back-up dish, and it was much better, but then it lost lock on the signal.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

thanks wilson-flyer.


by the way, i can pick up the WB Digital channel with just a coax cable connected to my TV's antenna port. i had to try it the other day because i didnt believe you that it was broadcast in HD.







sure enough you were right. not that i ever watch anything on that channel but still.. how come time warner dosent carry there digital channel?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

NBC17ENG:


Saw your scrolling message on the up-convert. The HD feed on WITN hasn't even burped in over 20 minutes now. Something has gotten right whether it's the weather up there or the network has made a change. You might want to consider trying it again in HD. Seems pretty solid right now.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

NBC17ENG:


Off topic here but I figure you would be the one to ask.

does NBC17 plan on going HD with the local news at all? i only ask because I have been watching WRAL news because of the HD broadcast and would like to watch the NBC news in hd as me and my GF have always been NBC people.







thanks


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks wilson-flyer.
> 
> 
> by the way, i can pick up the WB Digital channel with just a coax cable connected to my TV's antenna port. i had to try it the other day because i didnt believe you that it was broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure enough you were right. not that i ever watch anything on that channel but still.. how come time warner dosent carry there digital channel?



Dunno. Who knows why TW does many of the things they "do" (don't do implied LOL)!










I watch all my network HD OTA and have for over 7 years. I wouldn't give 50 cents for all the HD network content on TW. My OTA never causes me any problems. Even when I do have problems, you can be assured TW customers are seeing the same thing since TW picks up their HD re-broadcasts for networks just like I do: OTA.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Oops. Thought it was going until midnight tonight. Sorry NBC17ENG. Guess it's not worth the effort now, huh? LOL


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Ya, I have the ability to watch all the locals in HD OTA also but I choose to watch them threw TW simply beacuse of the DVR and guide and such.


do you have Time Warner or Sat or just OTA? if you have time warner digital cable do you switch inputs on your TV to watch the OTA stuff?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, I have the ability to watch all the locals in HD OTA also but I choose to watch them threw TW simply beacuse of the DVR and guide and such.
> 
> 
> do you have Time Warner or Sat or just OTA? if you have time warner digital cable do you switch inputs on your TV to watch the OTA stuff?



Whew... that's a long answer. Briefly...


I have HD Tivo via DirectTV in the den. It also supports HD OTA. I also have a firewire hard disk recorder and DVHS for OTA on my Mits.


On my plasma in the bedroom, I have an old Zenith HD PVR for OTA broadcasts and I watch everything in there through that. There's an HD DTC-100 in the bedroom too but I rarely use it because it doesn't have PVR capabilities.


I have BASIC/lifeline TW cable only because I have RR and digital phone service from them anyway. My Mits tuner is able to get most of the OTA HD content from TW though, ironically enough. Technically, I have no digital TV service from TW. Only DTV.


I have "right many" options at any given time. In all fairness, this became somewhat of a game to me about 7 years ago since I'm out here in the middle of nowhere. I was a beta site for WRAL-HD. They need(ed) a fringe tester and I was about all they had. LMAO I've been on the HD bandwagon ever since. I've accumulated quite a few interesting HD toys over that period.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG:
> 
> 
> Off topic here but I figure you would be the one to ask.
> 
> does NBC17 plan on going HD with the local news at all? i only ask because I have been watching WRAL news because of the HD broadcast and would like to watch the NBC news in hd as me and my GF have always been NBC people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Interesting. I wonder how much market share they've lost because of that. I'm sure it's negligiable in the grand scheme of things but I fall into the same category.


I hate to say it but I've become so used to WRAL now that I'll probably never go back anyway. They do a great job.


They even lost me on network news because I just "leave it on 5" now after the local news is over.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whew... that's a long answer. Briefly...
> 
> 
> I have HD Tivo via DirectTV in the den. It also supports HD OTA. I also have a firewire hard disk recorder and DVHS for OTA on my Mits.
> 
> 
> On my plasma in the bedroom, I have an old Zenith HD PVR for OTA broadcasts and I watch everything in there through that. There's an HD DTC-100 in the bedroom too but I rarely use it because it doesn't have PVR capabilities.
> 
> 
> I have BASIC/lifeline TW cable only because I have RR and digital phone service from them anyway. My Mits tuner is able to get most of the OTA HD content from TW though, ironically enough. Technically, I have no digital TV service from TW. Only DTV.
> 
> 
> I have "right many" options at any given time. In all fairness, this became somewhat of a game to me about 7 years ago since I'm out here in the middle of nowhere. I was a beta site for WRAL-HD and have been on the bandwagon ever since. I've accumulated quite a few interesting HD toys over that period.



ahh, directTV huh? what do you think of the PQ on there HD content. I switched from TW to Dish Network for a total of 3 days before going back to cable. The "HD-lite" on the Voom channels and the almost unwatchable SD channels were to much for me to deal with. is the direct tv HD content as bad as everyone says?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I wonder how much market share they've lost because of that. I'm sure it's negligiable in the grand scheme of things but I fall into the same category.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but I've become so used to WRAL now that I'll probably never go back anyway. They do a great job.
> 
> 
> They even lost me on network news because I just "leave it on 5" now after the local news is over.



good point. im starting to know the names of the WRAL cast. once that happens you get pretty set with a certain news team and your with them for life! lol.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ahh, directTV huh? what do you think of the PQ on there HD content. I switched from TW to Dish Network for a total of 3 days before going back to cable. The "HD-lite" on the Voom channels and the almost unwatchable SD channels were to much for me to deal with. is the direct tv HD content as bad as everyone says?



Personally, I think the biggest HD problem with DTV is the lack thereof. LOL


I see everybody complaining about the HD feeds on DTV but I've always thought they were fine, just limited.


I'll know a lot more about how bad their compression problems really are in May when we finally get our locals in HD from DTV and I can compare the DTV content to the OTA side-by-side. My bet is it will be undistinguishable to most people.


I've been around this forum for a LONG time and I've seen it grow from a "niche" group to almost a country in and of itself. A lot of us are hard-core videophiles and will b#@%h about almost anything. Take that into account when you read people complaining about compression on DTV and such. I assure you that 99 people out of 100 couldn't even see what many of us say/think we can see.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

For the record, late night Olympics back up on NBC and WITN is still in full HD. I did flip over to 17 for the news. LOL


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the biggest HD problem with DTV is the lack thereof. LOL
> 
> 
> I see everybody complaining about the HD feeds on DTV but I've always thought they were fine, just limited.
> 
> 
> I'll know a lot more about how bad their compression problems really are in May when we finally get our locals in HD from DTV and I can compare the DTV content to the OTA side-by-side. My bet is it will be undistinguishable to most people.
> 
> 
> I've been around this forum for a LONG time and I've seen it grow from a "niche" group to almost a country in and of itself. A lot of us are hard-core videophiles and will b#@%h about almost anything. Take that into account when you read people complaining about compression on DTV and such. I assure you that 99 people out of 100 couldn't even see what many of us say/think we can see.



I totally understand what your saying. im a little bit obsessed myself with HT stuff. there was no denying the down resolution of the Sat compared to my cable service though.


have you ever compared TW's HD quility VS Directv's HD quility. Take for example when I had dish, DiscoveryHD on the Dish just wasnt as clear and crisp as it was on my TW setup.


once you have both to compare side by side, it was pretty easy to see a difference. i know the average person couldnt tell or care for that matter but i want the best PQ possable.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I totally understand what your saying. im a little bit obsessed myself with HT stuff. there was no denying the down resolution of the Sat compared to my cable service though.



You do realize that when I was talking about good quality from the sat providers that I was only talking about HD content (relative to the discussion in this thread), don't you? All SD content on sat is highly compressed and generally sucks. That being said, I watch VERY little SD content so I really don't care.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have you ever compared TW's HD quility VS Directv's HD quility. Take for example when I had dish, DiscoveryHD on the Dish just wasnt as clear and crisp as it was on my TW setup.



Can't. Don't have digital cable. Don't want or need to. Sat 100% serves my purposes. I had Dish HD for a while. Discovery HD looked fine to me. It certainly looks fine on DTV today (or at least as fine as it can given the content the network is feeding to it).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> once you have both to compare side by side, it was pretty easy to see a difference. i know the average person couldnt tell or care for that matter but i want the best PQ possable.



May be. Maybe I'm an average viewer after all. I'm perfectly satisfied with my DTV given the compression parameters I have to live with with SD and I can live with those.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Well today's another day and the storm is apparently booming in the northeast. Let us hope NBC has made some contingency plans for today.










Then again, for those of us on the eastern fringe of the Raleigh demo, there's always the Greenville demo as a fallback.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I stuck with it as long as we could, but it was freezing and dropping out too much to keep on. New York said "when it goes, it goes". A solid SD is better to me than a freezing, glitching, pixcellated, then gone HD at this time. Hopefully NBC can get a fiber feed rigged up to a truck or outside vendor that can uplink it, but that's going to take time.



But any viewer who couldn't deal with the break ups always had the choice to switch to analog 17.


WITN stuck with the HD and let their viewers decide. I tuned to WITN after WNCN went SD.


Question though: Is NBC-HD the only program service upliinked from New York???? Seriously doubt it. Nobody else seemed to be having problems.....Including NBC-SD.


----------



## Zilla

Repost on this page...


I'm thinking of downgrading from TWC's Digital Plus 1500 to Standard service, but keep a digital box. Will I still get the local and unencrypted HD channels through the box? I'm in Cary.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Nascar qualifying from Daytona at noon is scheduled to be in HD. We're going to try it to see if we have a stable signal. Conditions in New York are supposed to improve this afternoon. We've been watching them this morning, and they are definitely doing some re-configuration on the feed. The Weather Plus national feed has been stable all morning.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with my crew at the station, and you all should be getting rear channels now. We ran through every setting and just found why it wasn't seeing the meta data to switch to 5.1 AC-3.



Thx NBC17ENG. I saw my rear channels light turn on at approximately 9:32pm lastnight.







Unfortunately it sounds as though the outside sporting events apparently offer little to no rear channel activity at all. Looks like we weren't missing much.







But atleast the rears are on for inside events.


BTW, with 17.2 off the HD on 17.1 looks quite crisp. I actually think it looks slightly crisper than UniversalHD's coverage.


----------



## Daryl L

DANG! The picture quality of the Daytona qualifying coverage looks stunning.







I wish multicasting was never used. Imaging the detail, the clarity, the stun factor.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DANG! The picture quality of the Daytona coverage looks stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish multicasting was never used. Imaging the detail, the clarity, the stun factor.



Agreed!!! Perhaps the comments from this forum could be passed along for all live events in the future (i.e. Notre Dame football, NFL, etc.).


NBC17ENG,


Thanks for listening to all the griping.


Jeff

Cary


----------



## Daryl L

NBC17ENG,


Just out of curiosity, with 17.2 off what kind of balancing act are doing between 17.1 and 17.3 as far as Mbps go?


----------



## Aggie86

Hey Guys,

I'm a long time lurker...(occasional poster) I sure appreciate all the information that this forum provides.


I'm in Hope Mills (just south of Fayetteville) watching on TWC...


My wife & I were pretty disappointed with the PQ for the Olympics in HD last night...to the point we ended up watching in SD. (and I got an earful about all the money spent on our HD Gear!!).


I realize (after reading here) that NBC was having trouble....I was wondering, however, if anyone else has been having trouble with the Universal HD Channel. I have never received a "clean" signal...constant pixalation, dropouts, etc...the Olympics a completely unwatchable. The sound is continuously choppy and the video is either pixalated or frozen.


I've heard a few of you comment about the really good PQ...so I'm wondering if it could be my box...I'm still using the SA 8000HD that I got last year. (Tried a hard reboot...no change) Do you think I should call and insist on an 8300HD upgrade (been avoiding because we always have stuff on the hard drive that we've yet to watch...Lost, 24 ect....)


Thanks for the advice,

John


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker...(occasional poster) I sure appreciate all the information that this forum provides.
> 
> 
> I'm in Hope Mills (just south of Fayetteville) watching on TWC...
> 
> 
> My wife & I were pretty disappointed with the PQ for the Olympics in HD last night...to the point we ended up watching in SD. (and I got an earful about all the money spent on our HD Gear!!).
> 
> 
> I realize (after reading here) that NBC was having trouble....I was wondering, however, if anyone else has been having trouble with the Universal HD Channel. I have never received a "clean" signal...constant pixalation, dropouts, etc...the Olympics a completely unwatchable. The sound is continuously choppy and the video is either pixalated or frozen.
> 
> 
> I've heard a few of you comment about the really good PQ...so I'm wondering if it could be my box...I'm still using the SA 8000HD that I got last year. (Tried a hard reboot...no change) Do you think I should call and insist on an 8300HD upgrade (been avoiding because we always have stuff on the hard drive that we've yet to watch...Lost, 24 ect....)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice,
> 
> John



I'm south of you down around Lumberton. I seriously doubt your UHD problem is due to the box but I would suggest replacing it with a 8300 box. It has a better picture than the 8000. It's been awhile since I had the 8000 but I remember it having a problem with black levels over the component output. I would also get the signal strength checked at the inside wall jack. I have not noticed any audio or video problem with UHD and it's signal strength is running kinda low (-6) at my location. Again if memory serves, on the 8000 you can turn to UHD then hit 999 and see the incoming signal strength (look for *FDC* on the *Summary* page). It should read *# dBmV*.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker...(occasional poster) I sure appreciate all the information that this forum provides.
> 
> 
> I'm in Hope Mills (just south of Fayetteville) watching on TWC...
> 
> 
> My wife & I were pretty disappointed with the PQ for the Olympics in HD last night...to the point we ended up watching in SD. (and I got an earful about all the money spent on our HD Gear!!).
> 
> 
> I realize (after reading here) that NBC was having trouble....I was wondering, however, if anyone else has been having trouble with the Universal HD Channel. I have never received a "clean" signal...constant pixalation, dropouts, etc...the Olympics a completely unwatchable. The sound is continuously choppy and the video is either pixalated or frozen.
> 
> 
> I've heard a few of you comment about the really good PQ...so I'm wondering if it could be my box...I'm still using the SA 8000HD that I got last year. (Tried a hard reboot...no change) Do you think I should call and insist on an 8300HD upgrade (been avoiding because we always have stuff on the hard drive that we've yet to watch...Lost, 24 ect....)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice,
> 
> John



No problems with UHD here. PQ is pretty damn good. I would call TWC.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just looked at the listings on WRAL, and it looks like tonight's UNC vs Duke game will be in SD, thanks to Raycom/Jefferson Pilot. Grrr.. Do we have any idea when they might upgrade to HD?
> 
> 
> I wish WRAL would loan Raycom/JP a camera crew so we could see the ACC games in HD
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like they are also screwing us out of even having the option to pay for ESPN-HD to watch the ACC tournament in HD: http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news.ph...-2-1~2005-2-28
> 
> 
> Drew



I just HAVE to say DOWN WITH RAYCOM! Their coverage is the worst in so many ways, not the least of which is the fact that it's not in HD. It's frustrating to know that the rest of the country will be watching the ACC Tournament in glorious HD on ESPN, while we sit here and squint at Raycoms pathetic SD (not even good for SD).


Anyone want to start up a petitition? Or a collection maybe?


----------



## RonaldNC

I'm a relatively new HDTV viewer, using DTV and OTA Yagi Antenna from Cary, NC. I get extremely strong OTA signals (90-100) from ABC, CBS, FOX, etc. and am really happy with the picture. However, I continue to have problems with NBC-17 signals/pictures. I've given up on watching the Olympics in HD because of pixalation problems. When I monitor the signal, it stays relatively high (70-80) most of the time, but occasionally dips to the 40's.


According to antennaweb, all of the major network antennas are in the same farm by Clayton. If this is correct, why do I continue to have problems with NBC?


Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


Ron


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Maybe you folks should spend some time reading the *history* in this thread of the documented problems NBC was having with sat uplinks due to weather in the greater NY/northeast area last night. I'm quite certain it was most thoroughly documented for posterity's sake. LOL


While you may very well WANT to have your cable box replaced for the reasons above, I seriously doubt any reception problems *last night* were directly related to the box at all.


Today everything seems fine... so far. Last night was a nightmare... for *everyone, nationwide!*


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just HAVE to say DOWN WITH RAYCOM! Their coverage is the worst in so many ways, not the least of which is the fact that it's not in HD. It's frustrating to know that the rest of the country will be watching the ACC Tournament in glorious HD on ESPN, while we sit here and squint at Raycoms pathetic SD (not even good for SD).
> 
> 
> Anyone want to start up a petitition? Or a collection maybe?



This horse has been beaten to death. I guess it's the price we pay to live in (_basketball_) paradise.










I am gonna call Raycom tomorrow and ask them to release the HD ESPN feed. Who knows. Enough phone calls and they just might do it.


----------



## RonaldNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe you folks should spend some time reading the *history* in this thread of the documented problems NBC was having with sat uplinks due to weather in the greater NY/northeast area last night. I'm quite certain it was most thoroughly documented for posterity's sake. LOL
> 
> 
> While you may very well WANT to have your cable box replaced for the reasons above, I seriously doubt any reception problems *last night* were directly related to the box at all.
> 
> 
> Today everything seems fine... so far. Last night was a nightmare... for *everyone, nationwide!*



I've read all of the history, but I'm seeing folks saying that things are okay with NBC now... but still not here. I'm getting sporadic weak signals from the local towers, which compounds the problems that the network is having.


Ron


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonaldNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read all of the history, but I'm seeing folks saying that things are okay with NBC now... but still not here. I'm getting sporadic weak signals from the local towers, which compounds the problems that the network is having.
> 
> 
> Ron



Well, ABC, CBS and FOX is at full power, but NBC is still at reduced/low power. This could explain your OTA problem with NBC. Multipath could account for both the strongth but sporadic signal/video reception plus the signal dropping.


----------



## posg

Speaking of WNCN,


They closed their news tonight with "Outlet Communications" rather than "NBC Universal Subsidarary WNCN". Just a mistake, or a precursor to the spin off??????


By the way "NBCeng17", the upconverted SD looks great !!!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

PQ for the Olympics has been much better tongiht. no dropouts either!


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, with 17.2 off what kind of balancing act are doing between 17.1 and 17.3 as far as Mbps go?



The HD has the ability to exceed 17.2Mbs if it needs to. So far, it has not even come close to maxing out at that. The theory all along has been that 1080i was more efficient since only half the picture is sent at a time, and this appears to bear that out. The drawback to 1080i is the interlacing, but I have not seen any issues with the high motion you'd expect with a second field displaying slightly behind the first in time. I'm very impressed so far.


On the other hand, the DirecTV SD feed looks horrible tonight, I'll be on the phone with them shortly.


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm south of you down around Lumberton. I seriously doubt your UHD problem is due to the box but I would suggest replacing it with a 8300 box. It has a better picture than the 8000. It's been awhile since I had the 8000 but I remember it having a problem with black levels over the component output. I would also get the signal strength checked at the inside wall jack. I have not noticed any audio or video problem with UHD and it's signal strength is running kinda low (-6) at my location. Again if memory serves, on the 8000 you can turn to UHD then hit 999 and see the incoming signal strength (look for *FDC* on the *Summary* page). It should read *# dBmV*.



Thanks Daryl,

FDC is reading : 74.000MHz -2 dBmV (I assume thats better than your -6)


Still not at all watchable...further up in the summary:

Tuner 1: 717.000 MHz -12 dBmV

Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -16 dBmV


Not sure what those numbers mean...good or bad.


Guess I will call TWC tomorrow and see about an upgrade AND a possible repair.


Thanks again - John


----------



## drill

mikea28,


you can always call or email RJ ([email protected]ports.com). you will likely get a response like this one that i got a few weeks ago. maybe NBC17ENG could comment on whether this makes sense. by this reasoning, RJ will NEVER be able to broadcast in SD, because the stations use different equipment. sounds bogus to me. if this were true, RJ should broadcast in HD in the format supported by most of their syndicates, and then the local consumer could petition the local stations to get on the bandwagon. RJ needs to produce both feeds, HD and SD, and let their syndicates decide which they will broadcast. RJ is passing the buck as far as i am concerned.



> Quote:
> Thank you for your email. Believe me when I say that both Raycom Sports and JP Sports wish that we could provide our viewers with games in HDTV. The truth of the matter is that the technology for HD production for SYNDICATION is not yet to the point where all of our local TV stations could pull down our high-def feed, internally process the signal, and then rebroadcast it out to the viewers. The local TV stations are all individually set-up to handle their own network's HD feeds (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, etc). Because we utilize these different stations/affiliates across the Southeast, we cannot produce one HD feed that all of these stations could pull down and retransmit. This is the same reason that shows such as Wheel of Fortune, Jeopardy, the talk shows, the off-network sitcoms, etc. are not produced in HD. They all utilize these different stations across the US.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, in the very near future, we will be able to put a network of stations together that all use the same HD equipment...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Daryl,
> 
> FDC is reading : 74.000MHz -2 dBmV (I assume thats better than your -6)
> 
> 
> Still not at all watchable...further up in the summary:
> 
> Tuner 1: 717.000 MHz -12 dBmV
> 
> Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -16 dBmV
> 
> 
> Not sure what those numbers mean...good or bad.
> 
> 
> Guess I will call TWC tomorrow and see about an upgrade AND a possible repair.
> 
> 
> Thanks again - John



These are the two that you want to check:

*Tuner 1: 717.000 MHz -12 dBmV

Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -16 dBmV*


Thats the ones for each channels strength your tuned to and they aren't looking too good. Thats a little too low. Normally when it reads below -10 your gonna start having problems. My -6 was on the *Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -6 dBmV*. Tuner 1 is whats tuned to in PIP.


This is the overall incoming strength: *FDC is reading : 74.000MHz -2 dBmV* which isn't too bad.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HD has the ability to exceed 17.2Mbs if it needs to. So far, it has not even come close to maxing out at that. The theory all along has been that 1080i was more efficient since only half the picture is sent at a time, and this appears to bear that out. The drawback to 1080i is the interlacing, but I have not seen any issues with the high motion you'd expect with a second field displaying slightly behind the first in time. I'm very impressed so far.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the DirecTV SD feed looks horrible tonight, I'll be on the phone with them shortly.



Kewl, thx for the info. Allowing atleast 16Mbps and up for HD I think offers a sweet picture.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mikea28,
> 
> 
> you can always call or email RJ ([email protected]). you will likely get a response like this one that i got a few weeks ago. maybe NBC17ENG could comment on whether this makes sense.



I wonder if they are worried about the ability of an affiliate who is on a 1080i network (CBS, NBC) being able to handle a 720p stream, or vice-versa (ABC, FOX). Heck, most TVs upconvert 720p to 1080i or downconvert 1080i to 720p in realtime. I'd hope that the equipment at the TV station would be able to do it. I'd be interested to hear what somebody from one of the local TV stations (esp. WRAL) thinks about this.


Drew


----------



## Daryl L

I've noticed a funny thing about CBS lately. I pick up two CBS stations OTA in HD. WRAL-DT 5 from Raleigh, NC and WBTW-DT 13 from Florence, SC. WRAL 5's feed is always five (5) seconds behind WBTW 13's signal. Looks like WRAL is buffering their feed. Anybody else get two CBS's notice a difference? John Goodman from WRAL use to hang out here but ain't seen him lately.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Not bogus at all, generally stations would not have "universal receivers" that could pick up an HD DVB feed in whatever format they choose. BUT, like a NFL package, or other similar type of sports programming, the program supplier usually supplies a special receiver with encryption to an authorized broadcaster to transmit the feed, and takes it back when the contract is up. That's where a substantial investment would be required.


And for Daryl L, delay is normal in the bitstream through the encoders. Our old HD encoder had a 7 second delay, the new one is closer to 2-3 seconds. Just depends on the equipment.


----------



## cdecourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed a funny thing about CBS lately. I pick up two CBS stations OTA in HD. WRAL-DT 5 from Raleigh, NC and WBTW-DT 13 from Florence, SC. WRAL 5's feed is always five (5) seconds behind WBTW 13's signal. Looks like WRAL is buffering their feed. Anybody else get two CBS's notice a difference? John Goodman from WRAL use to hang out here but ain't seen him lately.




Hi all,


Following the Super Bowl wardrobe malfunction last year, WRAL has placed Channel 5 and 5.1 on 5 second delays.


Chuck deCourt

Station Manager

WRAL-TV


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the DirecTV SD feed looks horrible tonight, I'll be on the phone with them shortly.



Yes, it was really bad. I watched the men's snowboard final round in the bedroom in SD and the heavy macro blocking and freezing almost made it unwatchable. I think it was the feed though. Unless my eyes were deceiving me, I believe the SD highlights of Shawn White's winning run shown on the Today Show also showed the macro blocking.


On the other hand, the OTA HD signal was top notch. Nice job NBC17!


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Following the Super Bowl wardrobe malfunction last year, WRAL has placed Channel 5 and 5.1 on 5 second delays.
> 
> 
> Chuck deCourt
> 
> Station Manager
> 
> WRAL-TV



thanks for the info Chuck.


----------



## 93SHOcar

I was scanning the upcoming scheduled recordings on Friday, 2/10 and noticed that 217 was scheduled (or had actually started) a Series recording of the Olympics. I am positive that is not something I intentially set up. I deleted the recording so it wasn't a big deal (no deletions of saved programs, etc.) but still can't figure out how it been set up in the first place. I also checked the Option C, series manager and did not see it listed. Not sure whether it had actually started recording yet when I noticed the issue.


I have been using TWC's DVRs for several years and the HD version since Aug so while it may have been "operator error", I would be surprised if that is the case. Did anybody see this occur? I am in Durham. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *93SHOcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was scanning the upcoming scheduled recordings on Friday, 2/10 and noticed that 217 was scheduled (or had actually started) a Series recording of the Olympics. I am positive that is not something I intentially set up. I deleted the recording so it wasn't a big deal (no deletions of saved programs, etc.) but still can't figure out how it been set up in the first place. I also checked the Option C, series manager and did not see it listed. Not sure whether it had actually started recording yet when I noticed the issue.
> 
> 
> I have been using TWC's DVRs for several years and the HD version since Aug so while it may have been "operator error", I would be surprised if that is the case. Did anybody see this occur? I am in Durham. Thanks for any feedback.



Maybe you had a series recording scheduled on NBC but wasn't aired due to the Olympics being on but it started recording anyhow? Guessing.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And for Daryl L, delay is normal in the bitstream through the encoders. Our old HD encoder had a 7 second delay, the new one is closer to 2-3 seconds. Just depends on the equipment.



Thx, I slightly remember some discusion on that a couple years back. I'm gettin old.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Following the Super Bowl wardrobe malfunction last year, WRAL has placed Channel 5 and 5.1 on 5 second delays.
> 
> 
> Chuck deCourt
> 
> Station Manager
> 
> WRAL-TV



Thx, I totally forgot you were from WRAL, sorry. I'm gettin old. So we gotta wait just a few seconds longer to see Janets boobies. HEHE, I guess no more boobies for us old dogs. Here I come web XXX.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've noticed a funny thing about CBS lately. I pick up two CBS stations OTA in HD. WRAL-DT 5 from Raleigh, NC and WBTW-DT 13 from Florence, SC. WRAL 5's feed is always five (5) seconds behind WBTW 13's signal. Looks like WRAL is buffering their feed. Anybody else get two CBS's notice a difference? John Goodman from WRAL use to hang out here but ain't seen him lately.



there is also a 5 second delay between cable and satellite, i noticed that when i had dishnetwork and TWC cable at the same time.


there's also a delay between live broadcasts between here in the States and abroad when both my parents and I watch the same live sports broadcast.


----------



## bt-rtp

Though a nationwide video franchising system won't be in play anytime in the next few months, Verizon Communications Inc. (NYSE: VZ - message board) says it has "over 300 negotiations in play" to get local permission to offer video services in various municipalities across the U.S.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=88839


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

I guess in the interest of fairness, after my rant and rave a couple of nights ago, I owe praises and accolades to NBC17ENG for the brilliant and outstanding job NBC 17 has done with last night and tonight's HD broadcast from Torino.


Kudos to a job well done. I have seen only one very BRIEF burp OTA and that was last night.


In the interest of full disclosure, last night's analog broadcast sucked and was riddled with way to many problems to even begin to name them. Obviously a network or DTV problem. I haven't turned to the analog feed tonight. I hope it's better.


----------



## Erik Garci

Here is a current list of unencrypted "clear to air" QAM channels on TWC in Durham. Virtual channel numbers are written in parentheses, if available.


89.11 = 9 UNC-TV PBS 4

90.1 = 200 UNC-TV DT

90.2 (4.0) = 201 UNC HD

90.3 (4.3) = 202 UNC Kids

90.4 (4.4) = 203 UNC Education

90.5 (4.5) = 204 UNC NC


78.11 = 3 WRAL CBS 5

85.2 (5.1) = 255 WRAL HD

85.3 (5.2) = 256 WRAL News Channel

85.4 (5.3) = 257 WRAL SD


78.10 = 6 WTVD ABC 11

113.1 (11.1) = 211 WTVD HD

113.2 (11.2) = 212 WTVD D2

113.3 (11.3) = 213 WTVD D3


104.9 = 2 WNCN NBC 17

111.2 (17.1) = 217 WNCN HD

111.3 (17.2) = 218 WNCN SD

111.4 (17.3) = 219 WNCN Weather Plus


89.10 = 13 WRAZ FOX 50

113.4 (50.2) = 250 WRAZ HD

113.5 (50.3) = 251 WRAZ DT

113.6 = 252 WRAZ Weather Channel


78.7 = 19 BET

78.12 = 10 WLFL WB 22

79.1 = 710 NBA Preview Channel

89.9 = 12 WRDC UPN 28

104.10 = 15 Home Shopping Network

104.11 = 16 QVC

105.1 = 100 News 14 Carolina Weather Now

106.3 = 501 Movies On Demand

106.9 = 600 Pay Per View Movie Previews

112.9 = 11 WUVC Univision 40

112.10 = 21 WGN

117.9 = 22 WRPX i 47 [formerly named PAX]

117.12 = 20 WTNC Telefutura 26

118.2 = 24 Triangle TV

118.10 = 14 News 14 Carolina

118.11 = 5 WRAY Shop At Home 30

119.2 = 0 TV Guide

119.4 = 4 Educational Programming

119.5 = 8 DCTV8

120.5 = 102 WAUG


Notes:

Discovery HD and TNT HD are no longer unencrypted as of 3/30/2006.

C-SPAN is 89.12, but it is encrypted, even though it is a "Basic" channel.

Home Buyers Channel is on analog channel 7, but not on a QAM channel.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Wow Eric. What a most helpful list!!!


I wonder if that same list applies to TW in Wilson. Probably. I'll let you know.


THANKS!


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow Eric. What a most helpful list!!!
> 
> 
> I wonder if that same list applies to TW in Wilson. Probably. I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



any luck?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raycom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the same reason that shows such as Wheel of Fortune, Jeopardy, the talk shows, the off-network sitcoms, etc. are not produced in HD. They all utilize these different stations across the US.



Interesting note, Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy plan to go HD within the year I believe. Of course this may be less of an issue since a lot of the stations running these shows are ABC O&Os (and maybe affiliates too, not sure). So syndicated HD is possible, its just a matter of implementing it. Basically, a station is probably not going to upgrade to the necessary equipment to pick up a syndicated HD broadcast until syndicated HD is offered, and Raycom isnt providing their games in HD since most stations dont have the necessary equipment to receive their HD broadcast.


----------



## johnson_design

Curious question about TWC.


I've had HD for a few months now and recently NBC, channel 217, doesn't work. Its completely pixelated and hardly ever comes in. I have yet to see the Olympics work. When Universal HD carries it its perfect, never a single drop.


I have also been having problems with FoodTV, HGTV and whatever channel 100 is. Is this a box problem, Explorer 8300; a cable line problem; or TWC problem.


Unplugging the box seems to fix the FoodTV and HGTV problem for a little while. I tried asking TWC but they were not helpful. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnson_design* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Curious question about TWC.
> 
> 
> I've had HD for a few months now and recently NBC, channel 217, doesn't work. Its completely pixelated and hardly ever comes in. I have yet to see the Olympics work. When Universal HD carries it its perfect, never a single drop.
> 
> 
> I have also been having problems with FoodTV, HGTV and whatever channel 100 is. Is this a box problem, Explorer 8300; a cable line problem; or TWC problem.
> 
> 
> Unplugging the box seems to fix the FoodTV and HGTV problem for a little while. I tried asking TWC but they were not helpful. Any ideas? Thanks.



Weather its a STB problem or a cable problem, the bottom line is, its TWC problem. Call them and tell them that NBC, FoodTV, and HGTV dont come in on your TV and you would like a tech to come fix it.


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are the two that you want to check:
> 
> *Tuner 1: 717.000 MHz -12 dBmV
> 
> Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -16 dBmV*
> 
> 
> Thats the ones for each channels strength your tuned to and they aren't looking too good. Thats a little too low. Normally when it reads below -10 your gonna start having problems. My -6 was on the *Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -6 dBmV*. Tuner 1 is whats tuned to in PIP.
> 
> 
> This is the overall incoming strength: *FDC is reading : 74.000MHz -2 dBmV* which isn't too bad.



Daryl, Thanks for the advice. I had the TWC tech come out yesterday and swap the 8000HD box for an 8300HD box and the picture is GREAT!!


I hooked up to my TV (Hitachi 65TWX20B) via the HDMI output of the SA 8300HD to the DVI input on my TV....AWESOME picture. (Using an HDMI to DVI 10' cable) FANTASTIC view of the Olympics....for about 24 hrs....when I got home from work today the 8300 box is "locked out" and the following message is displayed:


"Your HDTV does not support HDCP. Please use the YPrPb component connection to watch television."


I called TWC support to see if there was an override (or something) and after much confering the Tech Support decided that it was an error message being displayed by my TV....not true...the message is displayed via every output (SVHS, RF channel 3, ect) that I've hooked up to multiple TV's.


It does "fix itself" if I disconnect the HDMI cable....guess I have to go back to the Component Inputs.


Has anyone experienced this? Anyway around it and still be able to use the digital connection?.....do I use this to my advantage with the Wife and order a nice new DLP/LCOS/Plasma???? (HDCP compliant of course....)


- John


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? Anyway around it and still be able to use the digital connection?.....do I use this to my advantage with the Wife and order a nice new DLP/LCOS/Plasma???? (HDCP compliant of course....)




you've got a handshake problem that can sometimes be solved by the order in which you switch things on.


Go to this thread about the 8300 and do a search for HDMI and handshake. You should get lots of hits that might give you a solution.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Ya, the handshake problem seems to be most apparent with DVI to HDMI connection.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are the two that you want to check:
> 
> *Tuner 1: 717.000 MHz -12 dBmV
> 
> Tuner 2: 771.000 MHz -16 dBmV*



Ya thats really low. Just checked mine an both of my tuners are at 14. Not -14. Is there such a thing as too strong a signal? lol


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya thats really low. Just checked mine an both of my tuners are at 14. Not -14. Is there such a thing as too strong a signal? lol



Yes, too much is not good either.


I do not know how meaningful these numbers are that are displayed by the set top, but as a cable design engineer, here's some general info.


0 dbmv at the input to the tuner is generally considered a minimum standard for good analog reception. -5 to +15 is the range most TV's will tolerate without significantly noticable changes in picture quality to the untrained eye.


This level is measured at the peak of the video carrier, but if you averaged the level across the 6mhz channel bandwidth it would be considerably lower.


Digital channels don't have "peaks". The energy level is consistant across the entire channel. Digital channels therefore measure typically 8 to 10 db lower than analog channels.


So, if your set top says -12dbmv on a digital channel, your getting -2 analog, which is borderline.


Another issue is that since signal loss is greater at higher frequencies, cable signals leaving an amplifier are equalized to compensate for those difference. Your location relative to the amplifier that delivers your signal will dictate if you have greater signal at the higher channels, lower channels, or is relatively flat.


Do not be concerned about these issues, because they are accounted for in the engineering of the system. Drop length, signal splitters and other factors are accouted for. Good cable system design dictates +5db on the weakest analog channel delivered to the tuning device. (If there is a VCR in the RF chain, it looses up to 4db)


----------



## deArgila

For those of you having reception issues with specific channels via TWC, it's most likely caused by a weak cable signal.


Call them and have them send someone to measure the signal and fix the problem accordingly (like with an amplifier, new cables, connectors, splitters, etc).


And I have been EXTREMELY impressed by the NBC-17 HD feed of the Olympics. Even the 16:9 SD stuff is looking better than the Notre Dame games and other events used to look.


Thank you very much for coming through on this - keep it up!


----------



## CCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just looked at the listings on WRAL, and it looks like tonight's UNC vs Duke game will be in SD, thanks to Raycom/Jefferson Pilot. Grrr.. Do we have any idea when they might upgrade to HD?
> 
> 
> I wish WRAL would loan Raycom/JP a camera crew so we could see the ACC games in HD
> 
> 
> BTW, it looks like they are also screwing us out of even having the option to pay for ESPN-HD to watch the ACC tournament in HD: http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news.ph...-2-1~2005-2-28
> 
> 
> Drew



They should not be able to force a local blackout on ESPN-HD if they themselves are not offering the game in HD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, too much is not good either.
> 
> 
> I do not know how meaningful these numbers are that are displayed by the set top, but as a cable design engineer, here's some general info.
> 
> 
> 0 dbmv at the input to the tuner is generally considered a minimum standard for good analog reception. -5 to +15 is the range most TV's will tolerate without significantly noticable changes in picture quality to the untrained eye.
> 
> 
> This level is measured at the peak of the video carrier, but if you averaged the level across the 6mhz channel bandwidth it would be considerably lower.
> 
> 
> Digital channels don't have "peaks". The energy level is consistant across the entire channel. Digital channels therefore measure typically 8 to 10 db lower than analog channels.
> 
> 
> So, if your set top says -12dbmv on a digital channel, your getting -2 analog, which is borderline.
> 
> 
> Another issue is that since signal loss is greater at higher frequencies, cable signals leaving an amplifier are equalized to compensate for those difference. Your location relative to the amplifier that delivers your signal will dictate if you have greater signal at the higher channels, lower channels, or is relatively flat.
> 
> 
> Do not be concerned about these issues, because they are accounted for in the engineering of the system. Drop length, signal splitters and other factors are accouted for. Good cable system design dictates +5db on the weakest analog channel delivered to the tuning device. (If there is a VCR in the RF chain, it looses up to 4db)



thanks for the info.


----------



## Jawhn

HELP!!!


I'm planning on using a CM4228 on a 30 ft pole (have an old telophone pole in my back yard). Obsticals between me and the towers should be minimal. What are REALISTIC expectations for channel reception?


I am a long time forum member, but new to HDTV. I want to buy a STB for OTA HDTV. I have read a boatload of posts (here and other sites), but can't get solid answer (that a HD newbie can understand) on what STB does what. I've looked at a lot of posibillities including OTA only , DirecTV/OTA and Voom boxes. I do have DirecTV w/Tivo, but I'm not ready to pay the big bucks for a new HDTivo (or the new non Tivo DVR unit). Also, all I'm interested in are the local HD stations. I do not want TWC!


I'm looking to spend less than $150 (used) and will probably buy from Flebay. If you have one for sale, PM me.


What would you buy (and why)? Be VERY spacific! WHAT DO YOU USE?


Model #s

Features

Firmware

Interface

Programing

Guides

Station Lock

Glitches

Anything else that would be useful to know



Thanks in advance


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Hi Jawhn.


What kind of HDTV do you have (if any)?


Why don't you just get the HD box from DTV? They have a deal if you sign up with 1-2 years of their HD service which I think is about $10/month (don't have a bill handy to look). It is a decesnt OTA ATSC receiver as well. You could also buy a used HDTV DTV receiver off eBay. About any of them will work provided they have an HD output that your TV will support.


You can forget firewire (if you're considering it for recording) in your budget probably.


You should be able to get everything in the Raleigh demo. I can't imagine how you couldn't. I'm in Wilson and I get everything and I'm on the _wrong side_ directionally from where they shoot the signals.


Go here: http://www.antennaweb.org/ 


All you have to put in is your zip.


Don't over-complicate this thing. It ain't rocket-science like it used to be. Just relax and buy a reciever and start watching.


----------



## Jawhn

Thanks for the input.


I have a 50" non HD RPTV and a projector (both in the same room). The PJ will do 720p and 1080i.


I am not trying to make things tougher than they need to be, but I also don't want to waste money on the wrong equipment either. Some models are always better than others (features, glitches, ability to lock onto more channels). I'm just looking for help from those who have been there.


The problem with getting the DTV HD service is that I have Tivo. I don't want 2 boxes, the HD Tivo is High Dollar and I can't live without Tivo.


According to antennaweb (already been there) I should be able to pick up the Raliegh stations.


What antenna and receiver do you use?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

I have a ChannelMaster StealthTenna (no longer manufactured as far as I know) with a built-in powered amp. It's suppose to be a minimal antenna at my distance from the majority of the towers but WRAL brought their truck down here for half a day twice and I assure you that we tested virtually every size and configuration there was and believe me, the StealthTenna was _all that_ and a bag of chips. The only time I ever have any issues is some minor multi-pathing in the early spring when the leaves are first starting to come in.


I have a full complement of HD ATSC receiving equipment so I may not be the right person to ask about this (been watching HD in my home since 1999).


I have 3 RCA DTC-100's, one of which I had on my Sony 1271 projector for a while. I recently retired it to the attic and replaced it with an Infocus 4805. Though the DTC is the EARLIEST (read: VERY FIRST ONE) of DTV/OTA receiver and many would disagree with me, I still say despite its nuances, it was and still is one of the best. Most people's problem with it is that it only does RGB-HV which isn't a problem for you since your Sony probably only takes RGB. They also don't like the fact that the guide for OTA and DTV is not integrated and you have to switch from OTA to DTV and vice-versa.


I have an HD Tivo and a Zenith HDR-1230(?-I forget the model number and I'm too lazy to go look! LOL) HD-PVR that only does OTA. I wouldn't turn around for the difference in reception for any of them; DTC's included, for OTA usage despite all the arguments I've seen over many years on this forum about pros and cons for each one of them. Everybody on here bitches and moans and cries about this one being better than that one and so forth. Except for my relatively new HD Tivo, I just take my old crap and watch HDTV EVERY day. All of them have always worked for me.


If you don't mind not having an integrated OTA and DTV guide, you should be able to pick up a DTC-100 on e-Bay for around $100. You'll need an RGB-HV (BNC probably if your projector is like my Sony) --> SVGA Male. They are about $40 @ BestBuy and you should be able to walk into BB in Fayetteville and pick one up. It's a stock item. Antenna excluded, that keeps you under your budget and will give you all the OTA and DTV (if you subscribe to it) HDTV you'd ever want to watch.


If you can find a StealthTenna on e-Bay WITH the built-in amp, I'd HIGHLY recommend it. I THINK it would work fine in Fayetteville but I can't be positive. A word of warning, though, the StealthTenna hates hurricanes and even formitable nor'easters more than most rooftop antennas. I've been through 3 in 7 years and have a bracing system for mine now and I keep a spare in the shop just waiting. If the wind is going to get above about 45 MPH and I have time to react, I go to the rooftop and take it DOWN. If I hadn't developed the bracing system I use on mine, I'd highly recommend taking it down anytime the wind gets above about 30. It looks so COOL on the top of the house and works so well that I just refuse to get rid of them despite their sensitivity to wind.


Like I implied earlier, you threw down a pretty tough gauntlet with the budget you gave me to work with. I could give you all kinds of reasons to buy this one and that one but at the end of the day, I'd be wasting my time because all of them would be outside the budget you declared.


Get the DTC or call DTV and swing a deal. Those are your two options IMO.

*A word of caution*: Beware of DTV/OTA receivers on e-Bay as many of the so-called newer generations only do component HD output which your projector probably doesn't support and then you're in this thing for another ~$175 for a converter alone to convert from component HD to RGB. The newer receivers have some great features compared to the DTC but you *will* pay the piper in terms of spending money for converters and such so beware.


(EDIT: Addition) Get a rotor for your antenna. You will be VERY sorry if you don't. At your distance, you're going to get a better signal from WTVD and WUNC if you rotate your antenna. _All_ of the other major stations in Raleigh are literally on the same tower. You'll probably be able to pick up some of the Greensboro feeds and Winston feeds too if you can easily rotate your antenna.







(ENDEDIT)


Good luck.


-bob


----------



## Jawhn

A lot of good info Bob. A couple of clarifications: I just sold the Sony CRT PJ listed on my website and replaced it with a Sharp X10 which can use component and RGB. Haven't got around to updating the info. Also the $150 is for the STB only.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawhn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A lot of good info Bob. A couple of clarifications: I just sold the Sony CRT PJ listed on my website and replaced it with a Sharp X10 which can use component and RGB. Haven't got around to updating the info. Also the $150 is for the STB only.



Then I'd have to say that I'd definitely go buy the DTV HD box for $200 with a 200 instant rebate with a 2 year programming commitment.


There are a lot of reasons I say that and if you do a little reading on the forum about DTV and the changes they're in the process of making, you'll understand. Suffice it to say that they will be replacing ALL HD receivers in the next 12-18 months and our market will likely be replaced in early summer anyway. If you ever want HD from DTV, that's the way to go.


Given the rebates going on right now, I'd REALLY re-consider my budget and take a HARD look at the HD PVR from DTV too (NOT HD-Tivo if DTV's own is available yet for the reasons above







). IMO, it's worth the extra cash outlay considering you'd get the "plain-jane" one free anyway.


-bob


----------



## Jawhn

Just got off the phone wit DTV retention dept. To get HD DVR the best they could do was $300 after rebate. Plus I would have to buy the new 3 LNB antenna about $40. Also HD locals are not currently offered here yet, so I still have to put up an antenna. Plus the additional $11 a month.


$340 + $11 per mo

or

less than $100


Remember HD locals are what I'm looking for.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawhn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember HD locals are what I'm looking for.



I knew that. I knew our locals weren't available via the birds in HD yet either. Probably June. I think my posts implied all of that. If I led you to think otherwise, I didn't mean to.


Then go with one of my other 2 solutions.


----------



## Daryl L

Bit off Topic:


Has anybody noticed a slight/very subtle cloudy look to TWC cable channels ch.16 (WGN Superstation), ch.41 (AMC) and ch.73 (Sci-Fi)? I only see it on those three channels (both digital and analog versions). It's pretty subtle but rather anoying to me. I've noticed it for around 5/6 months now. Sci-Fi use to look crisp but not anymore. I don't watch ch.16 or ch.41 because of it but I watch ch.73 alot because I'm a sci-fi nut and it makes it hard to forget the picture and just enjoy the shows.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bit off Topic:
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed a slight/very subtle cloudy look to TWC cable channels ch.16 (WGN Superstation), ch.41 (AMC) and ch.73 (Sci-Fi)? I only see it on those three channels (both digital and analog versions). It's pretty subtle but rather anoying to me. I've noticed it for around 6/7 months now. Sci-Fi use to look crisp but not anymore. I don't watch ch.16 or ch.41 because of it but I watch ch.73 alot because I'm a sci-fi nut and it makes it hard to forget the picture and just enjoy the shows.



Understand that Time Warner receives signals in a couple of different ways. Some channels are delivered to Time Warner (and all cable companies) in a digital format and are passed through with little or no processing of the content (best). Others are still received analog and are digitally encoded locally. Most of those will eventually be transitioned to digital by the program supplier. There are still a lot of C-band only SMATV installations to support however, and most cable operators are not yet doing digital simulcast. You see the financial implications.


My guess is that knowing this, they (TWC) are saving money in the short term by not using the best encoding equipment for those channels slated to go digital in the near future. Just an educated guess.


But you are right, those channels, and Golf are particularly "ragged"


----------



## posg

You can tell whether or not the original program source is digital or analog by A/B'ing the feeds. If a channel "leads" by a few seconds on an analog tuner, the original source was analog, and vice versa, the delay being caused by the conversion process.


----------



## Daryl L

Thx for the info posg. I just checked ch.73 and the digital channel leads the analog channel by a second or so, but so do alot of other channels that don't look bad. Hmmm. I just wonder what may have changed. Ch.16 has always looked cloudy since it was added. Ch.41 and ch.73 use to look good but got cloudy around 5/6 months ago.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx for the info posg. I just checked ch.73 and the digital channel leads the analog channel by a second or so, but so do alot of other channels that don't look bad. Hmmm. I just wonder what may have changed. Ch.16 has always looked cloudy since it was added. Ch.41 and ch.73 use to look good but got cloudy around 5/6 months ago.



Since your channel assignments are different than those on the Triangle systems, I'm guessing that you are fed from a seperate headend. The fact that you are complaining about the same channels that look bad here in Raleigh reinforces the probability that that's just the way they are delivered.


In fact, on my office TV, WGN off DirecTV is a lot softer than most of the other already soft DirecTV channels.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since your channel assignments are different than those on the Triangle systems, I'm guessing that you are fed from a seperate headend. The fact that you are complaining about the same channels that look bad here in Raleigh reinforces the probability that that's just the way they are delivered.
> 
> 
> In fact, on my office TV, WGN off DirecTV is a lot softer than most of the other already soft DirecTV channels.



Ahhh, that would explain why WGN has looked bad since it was added here (long after Raleigh had it). And yes, my headend is Fayetteville.


----------



## shpitz

did you guys experince tons of blocking and glitches in sound on TNT-HD last night during the NBA all-star?


i watched it over my QAM and it was very bad compared to any other time i watched TNT-HD in the past (mainly NBA).


signal strength was very good as always.


----------



## Daryl L

Sorry shpitz, I didn't watch that.


----------



## william_h

could someone PLEASE post a channel lineup i could receive of digital channels..


i live in selma and raliegh is about 30 miles from me if you could give me a list of local digital channels i can recieve.. it would much appreciated.


i plan on buying a digital tuner from either BB or walmart..if that helps..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *william_h* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could someone PLEASE post a channel lineup i could receive of digital channels..
> 
> 
> i live in selma and raliegh is about 30 miles from me if you could give me a list of local digital channels i can recieve.. it would much appreciated.
> 
> 
> i plan on buying a digital tuner from either BB or walmart..if that helps..



Assuming your talking about off the air with an antenna, you can find all the information you need at antennaweb.org


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *william_h* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could someone PLEASE post a channel lineup i could receive of digital channels..
> 
> 
> i live in selma and raliegh is about 30 miles from me if you could give me a list of local digital channels i can recieve.. it would much appreciated.
> 
> 
> i plan on buying a digital tuner from either BB or walmart..if that helps..



You didn't mention how you would receive the signals, but I'll assume you have an antenna. The T-W cable line up was posted a couple of pages back, and is generally accurate for all cities served by them. In your area, a good directional antenna with a rotor will get at least 3 different markets, Raleigh, Washington-Greenville, and Wilmington. Any analog signals you get now, will have digital signals on the air, except UPN-28 will be difficult until they up the power. www.antennaweb.org will show you what to expect.


----------



## shpitz

i think he means over QAM...


----------



## Erik Garci

Does anyone here use a CableCard?


I asked TWC if I could swap my digital box and remote control for a CableCard, and they said I could, but the overall price would still be $61.75/mo. Is this correct? I thought that the overall price would be reduced, especially since their "A La Carte" pricing says a CableCard is only $1.75/mo, whereas a digital box with remote control is $7.95/mo.


I also asked what channels I could receive with a CableCard, and the CSR said only the basic/standard channels 2 through 77. Is this correct? I thought that some digital channels (100 and up) could also be received with a CableCard, especially since TWC's web site mentions "Digital Cable Channels" as a feature of CableCard.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a CableCard?
> 
> 
> I asked TWC if I could swap my digital box and remote control for a CableCard, and they said I could, but the overall price would still be $61.75/mo. Is this correct? I thought that the overall price would be reduced, especially since their "A La Carte" pricing says a CableCard is only $1.75/mo, whereas a digital box with remote control is $7.95/mo.
> 
> 
> I also asked what channels I could receive with a CableCard, and the CSR said only the basic/standard channels 2 through 77. Is this correct? I thought that some digital channels (100 and up) could also be received with a CableCard, especially since TWC's web site mentions "Digital Cable Channels" as a feature of CableCard.



Get a better CSR....


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a CableCard?
> 
> 
> I asked TWC if I could swap my digital box and remote control for a CableCard, and they said I could, but the overall price would still be $61.75/mo. Is this correct? I thought that the overall price would be reduced, especially since their "A La Carte" pricing says a CableCard is only $1.75/mo, whereas a digital box with remote control is $7.95/mo.
> 
> 
> I also asked what channels I could receive with a CableCard, and the CSR said only the basic/standard channels 2 through 77. Is this correct? I thought that some digital channels (100 and up) could also be received with a CableCard, especially since TWC's web site mentions "Digital Cable Channels" as a feature of CableCard.



That CSR is incompetent and flat out wrong - the WHOLE POINT of cablecard is that you can receive all the digital channels, encrypted or otherwise. The only thing you can't get with cablecard 1.0 is VOD and PPV becasue it's currently only a one-way device.


As far as pricing goes, I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised to see TWC still charge the full digital cable package price - they'll claim it's a package deal or some other such nonsense. I'm pretty sure they don't want to give any encouragement to using cablecard, at least until 2.0 is out and VOD/PPV is supported.


What I wonder about, but doubt is an option from TWC, would be to have CableCard + basic cable + HD Suite for the basic cable + HD Suite price. Because frankly, the vast majority of the digital channels are worthless, and all I really want from HD Suite is ESPN-HD. The HD locals + Discovery HD and TNT-HD are already unencrypted QAM. This would be perfect for an HDTV at my GF's house. My house is happy with the 8300HD DVR + Digipic 1000 + HD Suite, but she's not willing to pay that much.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a CableCard?
> 
> 
> I asked TWC if I could swap my digital box and remote control for a CableCard, and they said I could, but the overall price would still be $61.75/mo. Is this correct? I thought that the overall price would be reduced, especially since their "A La Carte" pricing says a CableCard is only $1.75/mo, whereas a digital box with remote control is $7.95/mo.
> 
> 
> I also asked what channels I could receive with a CableCard, and the CSR said only the basic/standard channels 2 through 77. Is this correct? I thought that some digital channels (100 and up) could also be received with a CableCard, especially since TWC's web site mentions "Digital Cable Channels" as a feature of CableCard.



I have a CableCard and I receive digital channels 100 and up including HD channels and other premium content I subscribe to with no problems.


TWC needs to have more knowledgeable CSR's. I have yet to talk with a rep who doesn't end up trying to pass off bogus information. I doubt that it is intentional, but their ignorance is annoying just the same. I wonder how many customers have been duped as a result?


----------



## posg

But did they try to sign you up for Digital Phone????


By TWC's standards, the BEST CSR's are not the most knowledgable, but the best salespeople.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get a better CSR....



ROFLMAO!!! Stop it!! Your killing me here!







Do they actually make those? Can You buy one at Walmart or Lowes? I bet 7-11 has one, it's called Ahbu.


----------



## Daryl L

I'm sorry. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I wonder about, but doubt is an option from TWC, would be to have CableCard + basic cable + HD Suite for the basic cable + HD Suite price. Because frankly, the vast majority of the digital channels are worthless, and all I really want from HD Suite is ESPN-HD. The HD locals + Discovery HD and TNT-HD are already unencrypted QAM. This would be perfect for an HDTV at my GF's house. My house is happy with the 8300HD DVR + Digipic 1000 + HD Suite, but she's not willing to pay that much.



FWIW, post #1693 in this thread stated...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdpowell3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw a thread that the HDSuite was available in some places (it was not the Raleigh forum) as an upgrade with Cable card and could be done with the Basic cable package. I enquired at the TWC booth at the fair regarding wether this similar set up was acheivable-- a good deal in my eyes-- $1.75 or so for the cablecard, $13 or so for Basic and another $7 or so for the HD-Suite without all the standard or digital cable crud. The response was that they didn't think that could be done-- "one must have the digital package to get any HD" which they changed their story to "HD-suite" after I explained that I was already pulling in the HD local channels through the tuner with Basic Cable. However, they did indicate they had a limited number of cablecards-- first come first serve.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a CableCard and I receive digital channels 100 and up including HD channels and other premium content I subscribe to with no problems.



Thanks.


How much do they charge for Digital Service and a CableCard? Is it really $61.75/month?


----------



## Erik

Hope someone can help me out....


Is anyone currently using a TWC 8300 that is simultaneously outputting via HDMI and Component? I'd like to run my main TV via HDMI, and run the same signal via Component to a smaller HDTV Monitor around the corner.


Anyone? TIA.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> How much do they charge for Digital Service and a CableCard? Is it really $61.75/month?



$61.75 for basic digital. Equipment rental is extra.

http://www.twcnc.com/template/rates/2006/carborro.cfm


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a CableCard?




Arstechnica have recently written an article about CC and how it works.

http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/cablecard.ars 


Next time you call a CSR you can throw some jargon at them to make them pay attention.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help me out....
> 
> 
> Is anyone currently using a TWC 8300 that is simultaneously outputting via HDMI and Component? I'd like to run my main TV via HDMI, and run the same signal via Component to a smaller HDTV Monitor around the corner.
> 
> 
> Anyone? TIA.



The 8300 won't simultaneously outputting via HDMI and Component.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $61.75 for basic digital. Equipment rental is extra.



I know it's $61.75 for the digital package (a.k.a. DIGIPiC 1000), which includes digital service, a digital box and a remote control.


I'm specifically asking about digital service and a CableCard (without a digital box and remote control).


> Quote:
> Arstechnica have recently written an article about CC and how it works.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/cablecard.ars



I already read that, but thanks anyway.


> Quote:
> Next time you call a CSR you can throw some jargon at them to make them pay attention.



I tried that. It didn't help.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> How much do they charge for Digital Service and a CableCard? Is it really $61.75/month?



I'll be able to give you a better idea next month....last months bill was a jumble of installation fees, credits, partial credits, etc. A fairly helpful CSR named "Greg" helped interpret the bill satisfactorily though. Might give him a try since he's at least aware of equipment charges like mine. For some goofy reason though, they charge $42 to "install" the card.


FYI, the downside (for me) about the card, is that the TVGuide that comes up is not as "friendly" as the one on the STB. That is, on the STB you can pull up the guide and search through the listings _while staying on the same channel you're viewing_. The CableCard version only allows you to view other channel listings while changing the channel you're on...which to me is a huge pain. TVGuide is also owned by FOX so the channel ordering is not in the same order as the actual channel numbers, but by what FOX says is most popular (naturally FoxNews Channel is number one on the TVGuide list). If you want to order it differently, you can, but it is a pain in the b___.


The plus for using the CableCard is that I have noticeably better sound quality (I personally don't notice an increase in PQ) over the STB. It also seems to me that I have fewer problems with losing the channel signal, and less pixelation. But, because I also have the SA8300HD DVR hooked up to the same TV with the CableCard, I have the best of both worlds. If I didn't want the DVR features, I could live with the CableCard alone though.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some goofy reason though, they charge $42 to "install" the card.



Did a technician come to your home to install it? Or did they let you install it yourself?


> Quote:
> FYI, the downside (for me) about the card, is that the TVGuide that comes up is not as "friendly" as the one on the STB. That is, on the STB you can pull up the guide and search through the listings _while staying on the same channel you're viewing_. The CableCard version only allows you to view other channel listings while changing the channel you're on...which to me is a huge pain.



Are you referring to TV Guide On Screen (TVGOS), or something else?


If it's TVGOS, then it should let you choose the "locked" mode, which locks the tuner on the current channel while you browse other channel listings. In the upper left corner of the screen, there is a small video window of the current channel, and an icon appears above it that looks like a lock and indicates whether it's in "locked" or "unlocked" mode.


Anyway, TVGOS can be used with or without a CableCard, as long as the tuner supports TVGOS.


> Quote:
> But, because I also have the SA8300HD DVR hooked up to the same TV with the CableCard, I have the best of both worlds. If I didn't want the DVR features, I could live with the CableCard alone though.



Since you still have a digital box (SA8300HD), you might not be able to tell me how much digital service would cost without one.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be able to give you a better idea next month....last months bill was a jumble of installation fees, credits, partial credits, etc. A fairly helpful CSR named "Greg" helped interpret the bill satisfactorily though. Might give him a try since he's at least aware of equipment charges like mine. For some goofy reason though, they charge $42 to "install" the card.



The FCC mandated cable card, and the cable company figured out how to bilk you yet again because of it. That $42 is, in fact, the installation fee for the card. Yes, you pay a technician to come out to your house, plug the card in to a slot, and call the office to read a bunch of numbers off it to activate the card. Yes, you could do that if you know how to read. No, the cable company won't let you.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, post #1693 in this thread stated...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdpowell3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw a thread that the HDSuite was available in some places (it was not the Raleigh forum) as an upgrade with Cable card and could be done with the Basic cable package. I enquired at the TWC booth at the fair regarding wether this similar set up was acheivable-- a good deal in my eyes-- $1.75 or so for the cablecard, $13 or so for Basic and another $7 or so for the HD-Suite without all the standard or digital cable crud. The response was that they didn't think that could be done-- "one must have the digital package to get any HD" which they changed their story to "HD-suite" after I explained that I was already pulling in the HD local channels through the tuner with Basic Cable. However, they did indicate they had a limited number of cablecards-- first come first serve.
Click to expand...


Well, this is certainly interesting. The fact that they denied him at the "fair" means nothing IMO, since these guys are usually clueless (see the above mentioned CSR, much less some guy at a "fair"). If they do it in some places, then I can still hold out some hope.


I don't even care about getting ultra basic cable - i just want to add HD Suite directly to standard cable (ch 2-77 or so). Maybe I'll call and give this a try when my cablecard TV comes in.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, the downside (for me) about the card, is that the TVGuide that comes up is not as "friendly" as the one on the STB. That is, on the STB you can pull up the guide and search through the listings _while staying on the same channel you're viewing_. The CableCard version only allows you to view other channel listings while changing the channel you're on...which to me is a huge pain. TVGuide is also owned by FOX so the channel ordering is not in the same order as the actual channel numbers, but by what FOX says is most popular (naturally FoxNews Channel is number one on the TVGuide list). If you want to order it differently, you can, but it is a pain in the b___.



The guide when using cablecard is going to be very dependant on what features your particular TV implements and less so on the cablecard itself. TV Guide On-Screen seems to be the most popular and I've heard plenty of complaints about it.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .....I don't even care about getting ultra basic cable - i just want to add HD Suite directly to standard cable (ch 2-77 or so). Maybe I'll call and give this a try when my cablecard TV comes in.



TWC told me I HAD TO get digital cable in order to get HD Suite. I'm with you though, that would fit my needs the best as well.


On the other hand.....as consistently screwed up as the answers have been coming from the CSR's, they might have been wrong about that as well!


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did a technician come to your home to install it? Or did they let you install it yourself?
> 
> 
> Are you referring to TV Guide On Screen (TVGOS), or something else?
> 
> 
> If it's TVGOS, then it should let you choose the "locked" mode, which locks the tuner on the current channel while you browse other channel listings. In the upper left corner of the screen, there is a small video window of the current channel, and an icon appears above it that looks like a lock and indicates whether it's in "locked" or "unlocked" mode.
> 
> 
> Anyway, TVGOS can be used with or without a CableCard, as long as the tuner supports TVGOS.
> 
> 
> Since you still have a digital box (SA8300HD), you might not be able to tell me how much digital service would cost without one.





Yeah, as PKScout says, TWC said I had to have a technician come out. Naturally the technician was clueless (had never done before) so I ended up showing him how it worked and how to install it. Still charged me $42 though.


Also, yes, it's TVGOS. I'll have to see about the locked feature tonight when I get home. Mikea28 might be right....if it's somewhat TV dependent, maybe your success with TVGOS will be better than mine.


----------



## Erik Garci

I contacted two other CSR's (one by phone and one by email), and they both told me that digital service with CableCard would cost $62.27/mo total ($57.80 + taxes & fees). By comparison, digital service with digital box and remote control costs $66.95/mo total ($61.75 + taxes & fees). So it would be a savings of $4.68/mo. However, since you must first pay the $42.95 CableCard installation fee, the overall savings don't start until the 10th month.


----------



## mikea28

This whole installation fee thing is such a scam.


I've generally been happy with TWC's service, but I'm starting to get a little irritated. The delay in getting ESPN2-HD and the general lack of new HD stations while DirecTV and Dish Network move forward generally sucks. And today I was doing a little price comparison between DirecTV and TWC for complete HD package, HD DVR, HD box for a 2nd room, and broadband internet (DSL in the case of DirecTV). The verdict:


DirecTV: $97/mo

TWC: $127/mo


Both plus taxes and various other surcharges that they both tack on there. I was shocked to see such a difference. $30/mo really adds up over a year. And this doesn't even take into account the 3 free months of the HD package/HBO/Starz/Showtime and 3 months of introductory rate Total Choice from DirecTV (which would bring it to $64/mo).


And the kicker: DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels - *INCLUDING RALEIGH, NC*.


Again, I've been overall pretty happy, but this might just be enough to make me jump ship. If ESPN2-HD doesn't show up by next basketball season, I think that's the last straw. Anyone else in?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've generally been happy with TWC's service, but I'm starting to get a little irritated. The delay in getting ESPN2-HD and the general lack of new HD stations while DirecTV and Dish Network move forward generally sucks. And today I was doing a little price comparison between DirecTV and TWC for complete HD package, HD DVR, HD box for a 2nd room, and broadband internet (DSL in the case of DirecTV). The verdict:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I've been overall pretty happy, but this might just be enough to make me jump ship. If ESPN2-HD doesn't show up by next basketball season, I think that's the last straw. Anyone else in?



If you're gonna jump for HD, I wouldn't bother. I'm on DirecTV right now and the HD suite isn't any better than TWC, and the compression is bad enough that most of us have dubbed the HD on DTV "HD-Lite." DTV doesn't have ESPN2-HD either, and they're focused on rolling our LIL in HD and won't be adding any new HD channels for awhile.


In fact, given DTV is dropping TiVo I'm thinking about switching *back* to TWC when the cablecard TiVo comes out. I probably won't even bother getting the HD suite (I dropped it on DTV) because basically all the HD I really want to watch is OTA. I figure switching back from satellite should get me a deal for a free install of the cablecard.


The sad thing is that I'm kind of down to "who sucks the least" rather than "who has great offerings" when it comes to TV providers.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're gonna jump for HD, I wouldn't bother. I'm on DirecTV right now and the HD suite isn't any better than TWC, and the compression is bad enough that most of us have dubbed the HD on DTV "HD-Lite." DTV doesn't have ESPN2-HD either, and they're focused on rolling our LIL in HD and won't be adding any new HD channels for awhile.
> 
> 
> In fact, given DTV is dropping TiVo I'm thinking about switching *back* to TWC when the cablecard TiVo comes out. I probably won't even bother getting the HD suite (I dropped it on DTV) because basically all the HD I really want to watch is OTA. I figure switching back from satellite should get me a deal for a free install of the cablecard.
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that I'm kind of down to "who sucks the least" rather than "who has great offerings" when it comes to TV providers.



So so sad that this is true







This is supposed to be a new era!


LIL?


DirecTV's website claims they do have ESPN2-HD. This is a big draw for me, and I really do think if TWC doesn't have it by next year that I'll jump. Although it's quite disappointing to hear that their HD is more compressed.


Ugh....well, maybe this can at least be a bargaining chip with TWC


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, yes, it's TVGOS. I'll have to see about the locked feature tonight when I get home.



I posted some detailed instructions in another thread.


----------



## CarlRx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DTV doesn't have ESPN2-HD either, and they're focused on rolling our LIL in HD and won't be adding any new HD channels for awhile.
> 
> 
> I probably won't even bother getting the HD suite (I dropped it on DTV)



This is incorrect. D* does have ESPN2-HD, it is channel 72 but the HD package is required to receive it. Despite many grumblings about the offerings, I have caught quite a few ACC games--football and basketball on ESPN2-HD (and also on ESPN-HD.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV: $97/mo
> 
> TWC: $127/mo



Sounds great upfront but doesn't include bundled discounts. I currently have D*, but when comparing having service on 3 TVs including DVR on one TV, HD on 2 TVs, and then add the cost differences that TWC charges for RR and digital phone if you aren't a digital cable subscriber, then the price is within 2 dollars ($10 premium on digital phone, $5 for RR if not a digital cable sub):


D*: 165.85 (Total choice + HD suite, 3 boxes, one SD Tivo, 2 HD boxes + TWC RR & digital phone)**

TWC: 164.50 (Digipic 1000 + HD Suite, 2 digital boxes, regular cable on one TV, 1 DVR which is HD, RR & digital phone) **


Then it comes down to HD DVR for no hardware cost VS. ability to have Sunday Ticket which itself is $$ but VERY entertaining for us. I am struggling to know which to have. When I switched back to D* I could get local HD OTA well at old house and didn't mind Tivo'ing SD because there wasn't as much prime time HD.


At this point it will likely come down to the price of the D* MPEG4-DVR so I can DVR local HD.


YMMV


--Carl



**(RR and digi phone are essentials in my price equation--Vonage was TERRIBLE and DSL not available.)


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LIL?



Sorry. I'm in IT. All we do is speak in acronyms all day.










LIL = locals in local


That's the short hand for saying that I get my local channels off the satellite.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarlRx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is incorrect. D* does have ESPN2-HD, it is channel 72 but the HD package is required to receive it. Despite many grumblings about the offerings, I have caught quite a few ACC games--football and basketball on ESPN2-HD (and also on ESPN-HD.)



My bad. I must have missed the announcement. I'm curious though. I thought ESPN and ESPN2 had to black out ACC basketball if the cheapskates at Jefferson Pilot were broadcasting the program (since they have some kind of exclusive deal for at least some of the games). And JP isn't doing HD because it's too hard for them.


So if you black out all those games, how much is actually left? Or do ESPN and ESPN2 not get blacked out on the satellite. If that's true I might pick up the HD suite for the ACC tournament so I can watch those games in HD (as long as DirecTV doesn't make me sign a two year commitment to add that).


----------



## CarlRx

It seems there have been a number of ESPN/2 carried games that JP did not broadcast, and many have been in HD.


I have also had occasions where the ESPN (-2) -HD version is not blacked out by D* when JP is carrying in SD on WRAL. I wonder what the official rule is for ESPN-HD games.


I doubt it is as simple as not having my phone cord plugged in to my HD box (which is not plugged in in my case) b/c D* does correctly black out the HD-ST versions of games carried on WRAL /FOX 50.


--Carl


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarlRx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> **(RR and digi phone are essentials in my price equation--Vonage was TERRIBLE and DSL not available.)



I've actually been extremely happy with Vonage over Earthlink/RR, which includes at least four households (here, at my brother's house, my girlfriend's house, and now at my parent's house). The biggest thing was setting up QOS (Quality of Service) support on the routers to ensure the Vonage calls got priority. My parents had Digital Phone for awhile, but it's just too expensive for what I use my "landline" for - just a few basic local calls. $15/mo for Vonage vs $40/mo for TWC Digital Phone (and TWC doesn't even include voicemail!).


'Tis true that DSL would require me getting a real landline again, and I can't stand Verizon (the only option in Durham), which would boost the price some more.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My bad. I must have missed the announcement. I'm curious though. I thought ESPN and ESPN2 had to black out ACC basketball if the cheapskates at Jefferson Pilot were broadcasting the program (since they have some kind of exclusive deal for at least some of the games). And JP isn't doing HD because it's too hard for them.
> 
> 
> So if you black out all those games, how much is actually left? Or do ESPN and ESPN2 not get blacked out on the satellite. If that's true I might pick up the HD suite for the ACC tournament so I can watch those games in HD (as long as DirecTV doesn't make me sign a two year commitment to add that).



Raycom/JP doesn't own the rights to EVERY game. There's really only one or two Duke & UNC games per year that are broadcast locally by Raycom and nationally by ESPN/ESPN2, thus requiring a local blackout of the national feed. This year, the only one I know of was the first Duke-UNC game. The second one will be on nationally on ESPN/ESPN-HD only.


Actually, I take that back - the entire ACC tournament will be run by Raycom/JP, so that's another 11 games. I almost forgot about the tournament until I reread your post.


DOWN WITH RAYCOM/JP! Even if they had HD, I'd still rather not see their pathetic coverage, especially if ESPN was the alternative...almost to the point that I'd rather have ESPN in SD vs Raycom/JP in HD. Of course, that will never be a choice anyone will ever have to make.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Raycom/JP doesn't own the rights to EVERY game. There's really only one or two Duke & UNC games per year that are broadcast locally by Raycom and nationally by ESPN/ESPN2, thus requiring a local blackout of the national feed. This year, the only one I know of was the first Duke-UNC game. The second one will be on nationally on ESPN/ESPN-HD only.
> 
> 
> Actually, I take that back - the entire ACC tournament will be run by Raycom/JP, so that's another 11 games.



This is correct. And only in the case of the ACC tournament is HD going to be an issue, as even ESPN did not do the first Carolina/Duke match-up in HD.


There have been A LOT of ACC basketball games on ESPN/ESPN2-Hd this season. For example, every Carolina game on ESPN/ESPN2 so far this year has been/will be in HD except for the first Duke game. I think almost every time - if not every time - an ACC game has been on ESPN/ESPN2 this season, it's been in HD.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This whole installation fee thing is such a scam.
> 
> 
> I've generally been happy with TWC's service, but I'm starting to get a little irritated. The delay in getting ESPN2-HD and the general lack of new HD stations while DirecTV and Dish Network move forward generally sucks. And today I was doing a little price comparison between DirecTV and TWC for complete HD package, HD DVR, HD box for a 2nd room, and broadband internet (DSL in the case of DirecTV). The verdict:
> 
> 
> DirecTV: $97/mo
> 
> TWC: $127/mo
> 
> 
> Both plus taxes and various other surcharges that they both tack on there. I was shocked to see such a difference. $30/mo really adds up over a year. And this doesn't even take into account the 3 free months of the HD package/HBO/Starz/Showtime and 3 months of introductory rate Total Choice from DirecTV (which would bring it to $64/mo).
> 
> 
> And the kicker: DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels - *INCLUDING RALEIGH, NC*.
> 
> 
> Again, I've been overall pretty happy, but this might just be enough to make me jump ship. If ESPN2-HD doesn't show up by next basketball season, I think that's the last straw. Anyone else in?



As soon as the MPEG4 DVRs roll out on the Sat side of things I'll be waving goodbye to TWC with a huge grin on my face.


Mike


----------



## dslate69

I just wanted to let everyone know my family of 4 with a 15 year old, loves VONAGE. QOS settings do make a world of difference especially in a household that has as much internet activity as mine. Save yourself some money; I pay $25 a month for unlimited and every phone feature known to man (like email voice-mail to you). TWC can't touch that.


And I too will be going to Satellite after the Local HD's are offered but I'll probably go for DISH unless Directv adds more HD. The MP4 with a bigger hard-drive (lots more recordings) and more HD channels to record might be too much this enthusiast to stay away from.


TWC might have a surplus of 8300HD's come April.


----------



## holl_ands

For a couple bucks less a month, I have unlimited calling anywhere in U.S., Canada and Western Europe.

Same bells and whistles for less for VoIp at www.lingo.com .


----------



## danicus007

Hi I'm new to this site and thread so I hope this question isn't a bad one. Since this thread is 125 pages it would take a while to see if there is an answer to my question.


I just started getting the over the air local HD channels tonight and I'm loving it. I live in North Durham. My question is about our local ABC-HD channel. I'm noticing they don't have hardly any HD programming. What's the reason for this? I was hoping the basketball game on Sunday would be broadcast in HD but according to their site it's not. Are they planning more HD in the near future?


Thanks.


Edit: I hope I'm wrong because I have ABC on right now and Jimmy Kimmel live looks HD to me. TV Guide channel and TitanTV doesn't show ABC having much HD programming. Any clarification?


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danicus007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is about our local ABC-HD channel. I'm noticing they don't have hardly any HD programming. What's the reason for this? I was hoping the basketball game on Sunday would be broadcast in HD but according to their site it's not. Are they planning more HD in the near future?



The local ABC station shows all the HD programming ABC offers. This includes almost the entire prime-time line up (Lost, Alias, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, etc), and most of the national sports broadcasts (NFL, BCS football games, NBA playoffs and select games, Stanely Cup, etc).


So, if ABC is broadcasting something in HD, the local station will show it.


The problem is not everything is available in HD. And, as far as sports go, only the national and/or more important games will be done in HD - at least for now. More and more programming is being offered in HD all the time. And with each passing season, more of the games are in HD.


----------



## danicus007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The local ABC station shows all the HD programming ABC offers. This includes almost the entire prime-time line up (Lost, Alias, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, etc), and most of the national sports broadcasts (NFL, BCS football games, NBA playoffs and select games, Stanely Cup, etc).
> 
> 
> So, if ABC is broadcasting something in HD, the local station will show it.
> 
> 
> The problem is not everything is available in HD. And, as far as sports go, only the national and/or more important games will be done in HD - at least for now. More and more programming is being offered in HD all the time. And with each passing season, more of the games are in HD.



Great, thanks for the clarification. I was just confused because TV Guide and TitanTV listings don't list all of those shows as being HD for our local ABC. I thought that couldn't be right, and I'm glad it's not. I guess they just need to update their program listings.


----------



## danicus007

deArgila: What part of Durham do you live in? I'm in North Durham about 35 miles away from the broadcast towers. Do you use OTA for your HD or Time Warner?


I'm using OTA and have an outdoor antenna pointed at the broadcast tower. Last night I watched for a couple of hours with no problems but all day today my reception has been dropping and getting pixelated every few minutes or so. I was just wondering if this was local problem today or something. It's been windy all day here as well. I'm new to the OTA HD world so I'm trying to figure things out as I go. Thanks.


----------



## ENDContra

danicus, Jimmy Kimmel Live is not broadcast in HD, only an SD upconvert....however, the basketball game you inquired about was broadcast in HD. ABC is doing an NBA Game of the Week each Sunday in HD. For sports, check http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ , it has the most accurate listings available.


----------



## DonB2

I tried recording Bourne Identity last night 2-26-06 on 5.1 OTA and checked this morning to find I recorded CSI instead. Did 5.1 change the lineup ?

-Don B2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried recording Bourne Identity last night 2-26-06 on 5.1 OTA and checked this morning to find I recorded CSI instead. Did 5.1 change the lineup ?
> 
> -Don B2



I noticed the same thing, so I would assume they changed the lineup.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho,


Thanks that makes me feel better. I got fooled because the OTA ATSC Electronic Programming guide showed Bourne and the Raleigh Newspaper also showed Bourne and I I think McVee did also.


I hate it when that happens.


-Don B2


----------



## thess

Hiya. I'm newish to the area and am less than thrilled with the local TWC service. (And for the life of me, I can't figure out why we don't have Bravo here.)


I had DirecTV a few years back and am pondering switching back to them. I just saw the article today about the HD-locals rollout in April, and that didn't hurt (although I would most likely wait till the rollout *actually* occurs--I do love me some HD serial dramas).


(I called TWC today to find out how much my monthly bill would be if I dropped everything but the cable modem, and they apparently have no interest in customer retention at all--I was half-expecting some sort of offer or sales pitch. Well, maybe only DirecTV does that? Whatever. In any case, the rep couldn't get me off the phone fast enough. "$44.95! *$44.95!* Anything else!?!")


So, couple of questions---


1) Has anyone recently made the switch from TWCNC to D*TV? How was your experience? I seem to remember overall video quality appearing a lot better (to my amateur eyes) when I originally switched from D*TV to terrestrial digital cable a few years ago (i.e., terrestrial cable looked much better than D*TV on my Zenith HDTV). Any insight on whether this might still be the case? If I switched to D*TV I would most likely go with whatever vanilla HD receiver they are offering for free. Not bothering with HD-DVR at this time.


2) Completely setting aside the CW merger, do either the UPN or WB affiliates here actually carry a HD version at this time? It's hard to tell from their websites.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiya. I'm newish to the area and am less than thrilled with the local TWC service. (And for the life of me, I can't figure out why we don't have Bravo here.)
> 
> 
> 2) Completely setting aside the CW merger, do either the UPN or WB affiliates here actually carry a HD version at this time? It's hard to tell from their websites.



I get Bravo. Probably one of the few regions in the area that do. Chapel Hill doesn't either. Search this thread for the bizarre situation about that because Ithink it's stupid as well.


Answer to number 2. WB22 and UPN28 affiliates are owned by Sinclair Broadcasting and they have zero interest in making the broadcasts any better then passable. I don't expect the situation to get any better as long as Sinclair remain in control, even when it switches to CW. WB over Charlotte way is owned by someone else so they get WBHD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiya. I'm newish to the area and am less than thrilled with the local TWC service. (And for the life of me, I can't figure out why we don't have Bravo here.)
> 
> 
> I had DirecTV a few years back and am pondering switching back to them. I just saw the article today about the HD-locals rollout in April, and that didn't hurt (although I would most likely wait till the rollout *actually* occurs--I do love me some HD serial dramas).
> 
> 
> (I called TWC today to find out how much my monthly bill would be if I dropped everything but the cable modem, and they apparently have no interest in customer retention at all--I was half-expecting some sort of offer or sales pitch. Well, maybe only DirecTV does that? Whatever. In any case, the rep couldn't get me off the phone fast enough. "$44.95! *$44.95!* Anything else!?!")
> 
> 
> So, couple of questions---
> 
> 
> 1) Has anyone recently made the switch from TWCNC to D*TV? How was your experience? I seem to remember overall video quality appearing a lot better (to my amateur eyes) when I originally switched from D*TV to terrestrial digital cable a few years ago (i.e., terrestrial cable looked much better than D*TV on my Zenith HDTV). Any insight on whether this might still be the case? If I switched to D*TV I would most likely go with whatever vanilla HD receiver they are offering for free. Not bothering with HD-DVR at this time.
> 
> 
> 2) Completely setting aside the CW merger, do either the UPN or WB affiliates here actually carry a HD version at this time? It's hard to tell from their websites.



If you interested in HD I wouldnt switch to DirectV. Do a searh on this board for the term "HD Lite".


----------



## gpankaj

Hi ,


I recently bought Samsung T-451 tuner which comes with QAM.

I am able to receive most all over-air channels thru Antenna.


I tried to tune the tuner using Cable since I have a basic cable.

The tuner has 3 cable tuning modes . STD/HRC/IRC.


The tune will lockinto many channels in STD and IRC tuning modes,

but will only show only few of them . I am able to see only TNT

and Discovery on IRC tuning . On STD tuning it will show couple

of Spanish channels . It will lock into many channels but going

up and down on channel list , it will say "No Signal" even though

on Signal Strength it shows many bars.


Anybody has any ideas on how can I get NBC/CBS/ABC/FOX using

QAM on T-451 , please post.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do either the UPN or WB affiliates here actually carry a HD version at this time? It's hard to tell from their websites.



WB22 broadcasts in HD. It is only available OTA, and they are broadcasting at minimal power, so it takes some luck to be able to get.


Speaking of them, in the last few weeks, I've noticed that they have started "zooming" commercials and upconverting them to HD, at least when my wife watches Reba. However, they are frequently forgetting to throw the switch when returning from commercial, and the show itself is in zoomed, upconverted SD until the next commercial. It is quite annoying.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drewwho,
> 
> 
> Thanks that makes me feel better. I got fooled because the OTA ATSC Electronic Programming guide showed Bourne and the Raleigh Newspaper also showed Bourne and I I think McVee did also.
> 
> -Don B2



You made me feel better too










My listings are from DataDirect (Zap2it) in MythTV. The wireless nic in my MythTV box is pretty flaky, so I manually enable it once every 2 weeks to load the TV schedule for the upcoming 2 weeks (rather than daily, which is what happens by default). On Sunday, my listings were 12 days old, so I figured the schedule had changed.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get Bravo. Probably one of the few regions in the area that do. Chapel Hill doesn't either. Search this thread for the bizarre situation about that because Ithink it's stupid as well.



I gave up searching for the reason why we don't get Bravo. Is there a Post #, or do you have an explanation???


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpankaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I recently bought Samsung T-451 tuner which comes with QAM.
> 
> I am able to receive most all over-air channels thru Antenna.
> 
> 
> I tried to tune the tuner using Cable since I have a basic cable.
> 
> The tuner has 3 cable tuning modes . STD/HRC/IRC.
> 
> 
> The tune will lockinto many channels in STD and IRC tuning modes,
> 
> but will only show only few of them . I am able to see only TNT
> 
> and Discovery on IRC tuning . On STD tuning it will show couple
> 
> of Spanish channels . It will lock into many channels but going
> 
> up and down on channel list , it will say "No Signal" even though
> 
> on Signal Strength it shows many bars.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any ideas on how can I get NBC/CBS/ABC/FOX using
> 
> QAM on T-451 , please post.



I have a T-451 and I am able to get the locals in HD + Discovery and TNT-HD (and various SD channels).


I don't remember which mode I did the search in - I would think STD, but I don't recall. It's possible your signal is weak - so check the connections, remove any unecessary splitters, and look into an amp.


To check if it's a signal strength issue, you can connect the tuner to your main line and see if you can tune the channels. Alternatively, you can have a TWC guy come out and measure the signal strength for you.


------


On a different note - WB DOES BROADCAST IN HD LOCALLY. I know TWC doesn't carry it so some of you guys assume that they don't do it. But, yes, WB22 is in HD and available OTA (though under low power and not always guaranteed to pick it up depending on your location).


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I gave up searching for the reason why we don't get Bravo. Is there a Post #, or do you have an explanation???



What is there to watch on bravo anyway? Not being a smartass or anything, I just have never heard anyone say there is much to watch on that channel.


----------



## DonB2

EPG Question.

When I call up the OTA ATSC Electronic Programming Guide on my Pioneer unit I notice that during Prime time:

5.1,5.2 just displays - "DT programming"

4.1,4.2,4.3,4.4, and 4.5 show "No Programming"


5.1 I find the most perplexing, I thought it was affiliated with Fox 50.1 which does show its prime time scheduling in EPG.


-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I gave up searching for the reason why we don't get Bravo. Is there a Post #, or do you have an explanation???



Edvedd seems to have an idea.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post5736477


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpankaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I recently bought Samsung T-451 tuner which comes with QAM.
> 
> I am able to receive most all over-air channels thru Antenna.
> 
> 
> I tried to tune the tuner using Cable since I have a basic cable.
> 
> The tuner has 3 cable tuning modes . STD/HRC/IRC.
> 
> 
> The tune will lockinto many channels in STD and IRC tuning modes,
> 
> but will only show only few of them . I am able to see only TNT
> 
> and Discovery on IRC tuning . On STD tuning it will show couple
> 
> of Spanish channels . It will lock into many channels but going
> 
> up and down on channel list , it will say "No Signal" even though
> 
> on Signal Strength it shows many bars.
> 
> 
> Anybody has any ideas on how can I get NBC/CBS/ABC/FOX using
> 
> QAM on T-451 , please post.



I had the T-451 last fall. It was my 3rd HD STB after a toshiba and a LG. I liked the Sammy best. You want it set on STD. Try the below list. These are what I got when I had the Sammy. Some may have changed.


84.1 TNT (without the audio problem my LG 3510A had)

84.2 Dischd


85.1 CBSHD

85.2 CBSWX

85.3 CBSSD


90.1 PBS TV

90.2 PBSHD

90.3 PBS KIDS

90.4 PBS

90.5 PBS


105.13 CSTV (COLLEGE SPORTS TV)

105.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL



111.1 NBCHD

111.2 NBCSD

111.3 NBCWX


113-1 ABCHD

113.5 ABCWX

113.6 ABCSD


113-2 FOXHD

113.3 FOXSD

113.4 FOXWX WRAL


117.9 PAX (PAX62 OF FAYETTEVILLE)

117.12 TELEMUNDO



118.2 (sOME LOCAL SALES CHANNEL OF RALEIGH)(CH.60 ON TWC OF RALEIGH/DURHAM/FAYETTEVILLE)

118.9 NBCSD ((WNCN 17 OF RALEIGH)

118.10 NBCSD (WECT 6 OF WILIMINGTON)

118.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L,


I don't see UPN or WB in your list above. Is that because they were not HD? Or am I just not seeing them.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Can anyone suggest a ISF calibrator in our area?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L,
> 
> 
> I don't see UPN or WB in your list above. Is that because they were not HD? Or am I just not seeing them.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Back in the fall my Samsung T-451 didn't pickup any WB or UPN digital channel. Now currently my Sharp LCD tv's built-in QAM tuner picks up a digital SD version of WB and UPN but all the QAM in the clear channels my Sharp gets are mapped to ch. #0 except CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX and PBS.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L .

"Sharp gets are mapped to ch. #0" I take it than that you can not view the QAM in the Clear channels because they all show up at zero?


BTW - not quite sure what "QAM in the Clear" means unless it is in reference to unscrambled channels.


Only have OTA presently but have been looking at the available TWC digital and HD channels available thru QAM and Basic Edition.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L .
> 
> "Sharp gets are mapped to ch. #0" I take it than that you can not view the QAM in the Clear channels because they all show up at zero?
> 
> 
> BTW - not quite sure what "QAM in the Clear" means unless it is in reference to unscrambled channels.



Yep, it means unscrambled QAM channels, a.k.a In-the-Clear, a.k.a Free-to-Air. A few pages back, I and a couple others listed the unscrambled QAM channels we pickup with a QAM capable tuner.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L ,


I will check back a few pages than, I had gone back to pg 77 #2309 to reread the start of QAM availablity. I had always been fascinated with it since before purchasing my Samsung 451.


Some other reads were at :

2507

2526 - 85

2550 - 85

2654 - 89

2669

2670

2814 - 94


In case anyone does not feel like searching. I stopped at page 94 but will return.

-Don B2


----------



## Daryl L

DonB2,

* HERE * Is the list I posted on page #110 of this thread. You musta passed it.







Others posted shortly before and after it also.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L ,


Thanks,


-Don B2


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is there to watch on bravo anyway? Not being a smartass or anything, I just have never heard anyone say there is much to watch on that channel.



For one thing, it's got West Wing in syndication.


----------



## david118383

I will likely be moving to Chapel Hill in the near future, and I'm wondering what kind of equipment I'll need to be able to pick up HD stations OTA. I currently have a Toshiba 46H84, but I don't have an HD tuner or an antenna. Could someone please recommend a good HD tuner and antenna? Are there any HD tuners that I can use my HDMI input on? Do I need any other equipment besides these two things? I really don't want to spend all that much money if it's possible.


----------



## DonB2

This morning I was watching the morning ABC news. I think it is called Good Morning America. I was watching it with OTA ATSC and it sure did not look to be HD although the HD logo was up on the screen/.


Maybe it was just out of focus. I watch it in HD other mornings and it looks fine.


It was real obvious when they did side by side pics of a reporter in the field and the field reporter was very crisp and clear but the anchors looked fuzzy. More like you would see with NTSC analog OTA.


-Don B2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning I was watching the morning ABC news. I think it is called Good Morning America. I was watching it with OTA ATSC and it sure did not look to be HD although the HD logo was up on the screen/.
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just out of focus. I watch it in HD other mornings and it looks fine.
> 
> 
> It was real obvious when they did side by side pics of a reporter in the field and the field reporter was very crisp and clear but the anchors looked fuzzy. More like you would see with NTSC analog OTA.
> 
> 
> -Don B2



There was discussion on this in a different thread. The aging cast at GMA didnt like the way they looked on the HD camera so the tech's installed a Gel Filter on the camera to soften the image. We get a ****** picture and charlie and Diane dont look like the old people that they are.


----------



## DonB2

There was discussion on this in a different thread. The aging cast at GMA didnt like the way they looked on the HD camera so the tech's installed a Gel Filter on the camera to soften the image. We get a ****** picture and charlie and Diane dont look like the old people that they are. 



Are you serious? If it is true I am surprised I didn't see it before. But than it has only been since a few weeks before the Olympics that I got my 11.1 dialed in better after adjusting 17.1 for the Olympics. Of course now I do not get 28 at all and 22 is unreliable during prime time.


Previous to the Olympics I had to use analog for ABC to keep better half happy.


One screen freeze in ATSC and I get a "This is HD isn't it." from the better half.


I see a rotor or TWC in my future.


-Don B2


----------



## banshee740

anyone know about whether WRAL will have additional sub-channels for NCAA tournament?


----------



## DonB2

david118383 ,


You can check at http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx to see how large and antenna you will need from Chapel Hill.


You should not need a large one for the PBS station on 4.1 since it is transmitting from that area but most all of the other ones like ABC,CBS, and NBC are all coming from an Antenna farm near Garner.


You may also receive channels from the West of you but not sure as I am not in Chapel Hill.


It seems a Samsung 451 is one of the easier STB's to get your hands on. Has a pretty good front end but not the best with multipath ghosts.


If other people have found better STB tuners please chime in.


I have heard that a HUMAX HFA100 is an alternative to a Samsung.


I have also heard that the latest chip set from LG is good at handling multipath but is only available as a tuner built in to a TV.


_DonB2


----------



## shpitz

TNT-HD is very pixelated today over my QAM, it has never been like that before, and i watch almost every week the NBA games on Thursdays.


Discovery-HD, a channel just before TNT, is flawless as always...


weird


EDIT: actually, it's only happening during the game, during commercials it is fine.


----------



## david118383

Ok thanks Don. I'm going to be in an apartment though so I'll need an indoor antenna. Could someone recommend one?


----------



## foxeng

MyNetworkTV Signs 17 Sinclair Stations


By Michele Greppi - Television Week


The new-network affiliate wars heated up with the announcement Thursday that Fox's MyNetworkTV has signed as affiliates 17 of the 24 Sinclair Broadcast Group owned-or-operated stations that have been affiliated with The WB or UPN, which is merging into The CW.


The announcement was made jointly by Fox Television Stations CEO Jack Abernethy and Sinclair President and CEO David Smith.


The 17 stations cover 11.9 percent of the U.S. TV universe.


The WB-affiliated Sinclair stations signed in the deal include WTTA-TV in Tampa, Fla., (the 12th-largest market in the country), WCWB-TV in Pittsburgh (market No. 22), KVWB-TV in Las Vegas (48), WSTR-TV in Cincinnati (34), WBSC-TV in Greenville, S.C. (35), KRRT-TV in San Antonio, (37), WTVZ-TV Norfolk, Va. (42), WNYO-TV Buffalo, N.Y. (49), WNYS-TV Syracuse, N.Y. (76), and WDKA-TV in Paducah, Ky. (80).


The UPN-affiliated stations affiliating with MyNetworkTV include WRDC-TV in Raleigh, N.C. (market 29), WUXP-TV Nashville, Tenn. (30), WCGV-TV in Milwaukee (33), WABM-TV in Birmingham, Ala. (40), WUPN-TV Greensboro, N.C. (47), WMMP-TV Charleston, S.C. (64).


Also part of the deal is Sinclair's independent station WFGX-TV in Mobile, Ala. (market 62).


In a handful of markets where Sinclair has UPN-WB duopolies, it retains stations that presumably face the choice of going independent or competing for affiliation with The CW.


----------



## DonB2

david118383 ,


There are some powerd tv top antennas sold at Radio Shack and Walmart. One of them from Radio Shack even states it will rotate to the direction of the station you are attempting to watch - not sure how it does it.


I bought one of the Silver "Somethings" whcih is a tv top device. It worked okay but is not powered. It sort of looks like a model airplane on a stand.


-Don


----------



## DonB2

I picked this up at remotecentral.com


"In another interesting twist, Fox announced they will launch a 2nd Network (Fox 2) titled 'My Network TV'. Basically, they will go and rip off programs that work on Telemundo, Telefutra, BBC and so forth and put them in an English-American setting."


This could be an interesting choice of programming. I guess time will tell.


Of course I still have to catch up on some posts on this site so forgive me if this is old news.


-DOnB2


----------



## gpankaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the T-451 last fall. It was my 3rd HD STB after a toshiba and a LG. I liked the Sammy best. You want it set on STD. Try the below list. These are what I got when I had the Sammy. Some may have changed.
> 
> 
> 84.1 TNT (without the audio problem my LG 3510A had)
> 
> 84.2 Dischd
> 
> 
> 85.1 CBSHD
> 
> 85.2 CBSWX
> 
> 85.3 CBSSD
> 
> 
> 90.1 PBS TV
> 
> 90.2 PBSHD
> 
> 90.3 PBS KIDS
> 
> 90.4 PBS
> 
> 90.5 PBS
> 
> 
> 105.13 CSTV (COLLEGE SPORTS TV)
> 
> 105.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL
> 
> 
> 
> 111.1 NBCHD
> 
> 111.2 NBCSD
> 
> 111.3 NBCWX
> 
> 
> 113-1 ABCHD
> 
> 113.5 ABCWX
> 
> 113.6 ABCSD
> 
> 
> 113-2 FOXHD
> 
> 113.3 FOXSD
> 
> 113.4 FOXWX WRAL
> 
> 
> 117.9 PAX (PAX62 OF FAYETTEVILLE)
> 
> 117.12 TELEMUNDO
> 
> 
> 
> 118.2 (sOME LOCAL SALES CHANNEL OF RALEIGH)(CH.60 ON TWC OF RALEIGH/DURHAM/FAYETTEVILLE)
> 
> 118.9 NBCSD ((WNCN 17 OF RALEIGH)
> 
> 118.10 NBCSD (WECT 6 OF WILIMINGTON)
> 
> 118.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL







Hi ,


I have been able to get CBS/ABC/FOX/TNT/DISCOVERY and some other channels

thru QAM now on Samy T-451 .


However it won't tune to NBC on 111 . Can somebody confirm which channels is

NBC coming on QAM on T-451.


Thanks


----------



## NCBrad

I occasionally get a thin line of white static at the very top of the picture on 11.1. Does anyone else get this??


----------



## AndyHDTV

Hello fellow TWC customers, the following is info gathered from emails to TWC Executive Fred Dressler. These are his quotes.


Future HD channel update


ESPN2-HD - hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball.

STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest

CINEMAX-HD - is almost done

TMC-HD - is done

Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works

Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works

MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.

National Geographic-HD - No Word

Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.

HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.


----------



## ENDContra

^ Great, just in time for when theres absolutely no reason to watch either ESPN for the next five months


----------



## DonB2

NCBrad,


"I occasionally get a thin line of white static at the very top of the picture on 11.1. Does anyone else get this?? "


I do not see it in OTA HD on my Pioneer.


I did find it odd this moring that GMA for the most part was not in 16:9, even their news coverage of the award ceremony had grapics images of Oscar awards to left and right of the "4x3" digital image.


-DonB2


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Great, just in time for when theres absolutely no reason to watch either ESPN for the next five months



Good time to drop the HD Suite...


----------



## paulnccu

hey:


i'm new to hdtv in raleigh, nc. does anyone know where a list can be found for the stations (the actual channel numbers) that broadcast HDTV programming over the air in and around raleigh, n.c.? thanks,


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banshee740* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know about whether WRAL will have additional sub-channels for NCAA tournament?



TWC just put something on their website - www.twcnc.com .


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey:
> 
> 
> i'm new to hdtv in raleigh, nc. does anyone know where a list can be found for the stations (the actual channel numbers) that broadcast HDTV programming over the air in and around raleigh, n.c.? thanks,



go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx and type in your addy. all the locals broadcast in HD. CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC, and so on.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello fellow TWC customers, the following is info gathered from emails to TWC Executive Fred Dressler. These are his quotes.
> 
> 
> Future HD channel update
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD - hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball.
> 
> STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest
> 
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done
> 
> TMC-HD - is done
> 
> Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works
> 
> MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.
> 
> National Geographic-HD - No Word
> 
> Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.
> 
> HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.




thanks for the update. The only channel I care about is Starz so that's a bit of a bummer. Sinemax and TMC are fairly pointless movie channels given how long it usually takes them to get a big first run movie.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Great, just in time for when theres absolutely no reason to watch either ESPN for the next five months




Lol I DEFINATELY moved to the wrong area. Love baseball and hate college basketball


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lol I DEFINATELY moved to the wrong area. Love baseball and hate college basketball



Yea, baseball is definitely much better if you just want something on the tube while your knitting or doing a crossword puzzle.


How any one could love college basketball with all that adrenaline and stress inducing drama of such a fast paced action packed game with kids maturing and developing their skills over the course of a season; I'll never know.










Go Tar Heels !!!


----------



## DonB2

Lets not be picking on Baseball, they just lost a young Hall of Famer.


-DonB2


----------



## paulnccu

folks:

i live in raleigh, on peace street, between cameron village and broughton high school. I have a southeast and southern exposure. to this point, i have tried two different powered indoor antennas and been able to pull in NO over-the-air HDTV broadcasts. it seems like i should be able to, considering the conditions. i have a sony 960xbr with built in HDTV tuner.


anybody have any suggestions (other than cable or an outdoor antenna -- i'm not interested in paying a monthly HDTV cable bill and i live in an apartment, which makes an outdoor antenna untenable).


thanks for any help


----------



## DonB2

paulnccu ,


I don't know if $11.99 per month from TWC but with it people are getting HD if your receiver has QAM capability.


What floor are you on?


I am guessing without looking that Garner Stations are more South West of you, can anyone confirm this?


Do you have a VCR or something with an analog NTSC receiver just to see if you can even get the analog equivalent of these channels?


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Bump:


EPG Question.

When I call up the OTA ATSC Electronic Programming Guide on my Pioneer unit I notice that during Prime time:

5.1,5.2 just displays - "DT programming"

4.1,4.2,4.3,4.4, and 4.5 show "No Programming"


5.1 I find the most perplexing, I thought it was affiliated with Fox 50.1 which does show its prime time scheduling in EPG.


-DonB2


----------



## paulnccu

folks (and donb2):

i'm on tyhe second floor and i get the analog stations fine (wral-OK, fox-VG, NBC17-VG, ABC-Good, UPN-Execellent)...


i'm sorry don2b but did some words drop out of the first paragraph of your message posting? i assume twc is time-warner, but the rest of it -- what is it that's $11.99? -- I dont understand. nor do i know what QAM capability is.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dont understand. nor do i know what QAM capability is.



do a search on the board for "QAM".


----------



## Hiatt66

Anyone else have a problem with American Idol last night with no center channel? Worked good during commercials but when Idol came back no center.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a problem with American Idol last night with no center channel? Worked good during commercials but when Idol came back no center.



Same here from WRAZ-DT50


----------



## fmoraes

Does any have a problem with Closed captioning on WRAL-HD? It seems like the captioning is either a bit behind the scene or way ahead. This was specially true on CSI:NY from last Wed.


Also, if enable CC, it may sometimes take a minute or two for it to start showing. I haven't had this problem on other channels, just WRAL.


Any ideas?


----------



## DonB2

*i'm sorry don2b but did some words drop out of the first paragraph of your message posting? i assume twc is time-warner, but the rest of it -- what is it that's $11.99? -- I dont understand. nor do i know what QAM capability is.*


Basic Edition from Time Warner Cable is $11.99 a month so is not free. But if your (sony 960xbr with built in HDTV tuner) ATSC tuner has QAM capability - and you should check your owners manual to see, than if you get Basic Edition cable from TWC you can get a suite of digial and HD channels.


I can't help you more on this because I do not yet have TWC. But you do not have to go too far back on this board to learn more.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone else have this problem with HDNET. Every 5 minutes or so the screen will freeze for about 4-5 seconds and then pick up where it left off. This only happens on the HDNET channel and only started happening about 2-3 days ago.


Also, anyone notice that UHD had Tech deficulties last night. Blue screen and all. Wonder what happened.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem with HDNET. Every 5 minutes or so the screen will freeze for about 4-5 seconds and then pick up where it left off. This only happens on the HDNET channel and only started happening about 2-3 days ago.
> 
> 
> Also, anyone notice that UHD had Tech deficulties last night. Blue screen and all. Wonder what happened.



Yep. I noticed HDNet freezing over the weekend.


----------



## zim2dive

I was waffling to switch to something other than TWC.. called to cancel, no attempt at retention whatsoever (4 year customer). I'm not sure I would have taken a deal, but was really suprised they didn't even ask "are you sure" or "why".


Mike


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was waffling to switch to something other than TWC.. called to cancel, no attempt at retention whatsoever (4 year customer). I'm not sure I would have taken a deal, but was really suprised they didn't even ask "are you sure" or "why".
> 
> 
> Mike



because they know you will be comming back once you see the crappy picture of Sat.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> EPG Question.
> 
> When I call up the OTA ATSC Electronic Programming Guide on my Pioneer unit I notice that during Prime time:
> 
> 5.1,5.2 just displays - "DT programming"
> 
> 4.1,4.2,4.3,4.4, and 4.5 show "No Programming"
> 
> 
> 5.1 I find the most perplexing, I thought it was affiliated with Fox 50.1 which does show its prime time scheduling in EPG.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



over QAM i haven't seen any digital channel that has any EPG in it... they all say "no info available".


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> because they know you will be comming back once you see the crappy picture of Sat.



i guess you have been reading this thread with your eyes closed... LOL


every single person here have a problem with crap quality of either picture and/or sound, yet you still insist that TWC is superior to satellite... i find that to be hilarious










also, the offering of HD channels TWC has compared to dish network is just absurd...


so even if i TWC HD quality was like seeing god, if it is pixelated or audio is melfunctioning, i don't see any 'advantage' TWC will have over sat if you cannot watch it... my 2c


----------



## hbehrman

What indoor antenna's did you try and what degree orientation? Also, remember HD broadcasts are only UHF in our area and if you have a crappy UHF antenna you may have issues. You should not have any issues from you location except possibly mutlipath.


According to antenna web and a zip code of 27604 you should be able to pick up all stations (except PBS) with a UHF antenna with an orientation of 171 degrees, (for PBS turn it around about 180 degrees in the opposite direction). My suggestion for an indoor UHF antenna would be a Zenith SIlver Sensor (ZSS).


By the way I live out Lake wheeler way (no downtown buildings) and picked up all stations great for over two years with the (ZSS) so much so that I quit TWC limited basic and stacked antennas in the attic with a pre-amp and am cablefree since last September.


Hope that helps,


Henry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> i live in raleigh, on peace street, between cameron village and broughton high school. I have a southeast and southern exposure. to this point, i have tried two different powered indoor antennas and been able to pull in NO over-the-air HDTV broadcasts. it seems like i should be able to, considering the conditions. i have a sony 960xbr with built in HDTV tuner.
> 
> 
> anybody have any suggestions (other than cable or an outdoor antenna -- i'm not interested in paying a monthly HDTV cable bill and i live in an apartment, which makes an outdoor antenna untenable).
> 
> 
> thanks for any help


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i guess you have been reading this thread with your eyes closed... LOL
> 
> 
> every single person here have a problem with crap quality of either picture and/or sound, yet you still insist that TWC is superior to satellite... i find that to be hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the offering of HD channels TWC has compared to dish network is just absurd...
> 
> 
> so even if i TWC HD quality was like seeing god, if it is pixelated or audio is melfunctioning, i don't see any 'advantage' TWC will have over sat if you cannot watch it... my 2c



i had dish for 3 days before canceling and going back to TWC, the voom channels are worthless. the SD channels were almost unwatchable, and the regular HD channels were not as good in PQ as TWC. TWC in terms of PQ is Superior. have you compared the 2? i have..


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> over QAM i haven't seen any digital channel that has any EPG in it... they all say "no info available".



I've never seen EPG on QAM, only on ATSC. I think it must either be stripped out, or not inserted or something. I guess the cable company expects subscribers to be using their hardware, which can pick up their program guide information.


Drew


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i had dish for 3 days before canceling and going back to TWC, the voom channels are worthless. the SD channels were almost unwatchable, and the regular HD channels were not as good in PQ as TWC. TWC in terms of PQ is Superior. have you compared the 2? i have..



did you compare the 2 on the same tv?


which IRD did you have for dish?


besides, i was only referring to HD channels...


----------



## WRoss

I was a 5+ year Dish Network customer and was happy with the Standard Def service and the performance of my PVR, however when considering what it would take to get Hi Def w/a Hi Def PVR I concluded that TWC couldn't be beat.

I've now been with TWC for about 4 months and am very satisfied. Benefits of switch to cable versus having stayed with Dish are: 1) I didn't have to purcahse another PVR that I'd have to maintain and would become obselete, 2) didn't have to install an antenna to get hi-def locals or deal with routing another wire from the antenna into the house.

I think that picture quality of the standard def stuff is essentially equal between the two - at least it has been for me. The hi-def stuff that I'm getting from TW has been very good, although I'm occassionally bothered by the irritating pixelation episodes that occur on some networks - but that's probably not TWC.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did you compare the 2 on the same tv?
> 
> 
> which IRD did you have for dish?
> 
> 
> besides, i was only referring to HD channels...



same TV. I had the dish 1000 (still on my roof) the 8111 STB. TWC has better PQ in every way then Dish. atleast here in raleigh. i cant speak for TWC anywhere else.


----------



## DonB2

shpitz ,


EPG Question.

When I call up the *OTA ATSC* Electronic Programming Guide on my Pioneer unit I notice that during Prime time:

5.1,5.2 just displays - "DT programming"

4.1,4.2,4.3,4.4, and 4.5 show "No Programming"


5.1 I find the most perplexing, I thought it was affiliated with Fox 50.1 which does show its prime time scheduling in EPG.


-DonB2


over QAM i haven't seen any digital channel that has any EPG in it... they all say "no info available".

_It is OTA ATSC EPG that I am referring to not QAM._

-Don B2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> same TV. I had the dish 1000 (still on my roof) the 8111 STB. TWC has better PQ in every way then Dish. atleast here in raleigh. i cant speak for TWC anywhere else.



I had DISH for 7 years and have had TWC for over a year. To say TWC has better picture quality on SD channels is just a lie. I never had HD channels on DISH but I will in April when the locals go up and I make the switch back.

SD channels from TWC or SAT look like crap compared to HD on my 62" HDTV. But comparing SD to SD on my 36" or my 62" the DISH channels are every bit as good as TWC if not better.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had DISH for 7 years and have had TWC for over a year. To say TWC has better picture quality on SD channels is just a lie. I never had HD channels on DISH but I will in April when the locals go up and I make the switch back.



DirecTV is also about to start providing local HD for Raleigh in the next month or so.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV is also about to start providing local HD for Raliegh in the next month or so.



Yea but DirecTV suffers from the same lack of HD commitment as TWC.

DISH has VOOM and as some like to attack VOOM it is HD and like most of you in this forum i find myself watching things in HD that I would never watch in SD.

And I have heard Equator is a nice Discovery-HD type channel and there are a couple more like the music, sports and news; I could see myself watching.


DISH just seems to have more of a commitment to adding HD channels. Anybody want to wager who the first to add National Geographic HD will be ?


I myself am not impressed with any HD channels that show old TV shows like Night Rider that I will never watch. Like most of you, I want Original Content on an HD channel and DISH offers more. I will miss INHD though, I love some MMA.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To say TWC has better picture quality on SD channels is just a lie.



The SD channels on Dish were much worse then on TWC. Why would I lie about SD channels? I have nothing to gain. Anyone in the area is welcome over my house to see what the SD channels look like on my TV from TWC. They are pretty much as good as you can ask for. With dish they were much softer. Again, anyone in raleigh is welcome over to see for yourself.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody want to wager who the first to add National Geographic HD will be ?



Before you start counting your money, News Corp owns a significant part of NGC.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The SD channels on Dish were much worse then on TWC. Why would I lie about SD channels? I have nothing to gain. Anyone in the area is welcome over my house to see what the SD channels look like on my TV from TWC. They are pretty much as good as you can ask for. With dish they were much softer. Again, anyone in raleigh is welcome over to see for yourself.



I am not saying TWC's SD channels are unwatchable like you claim DISH SD channels are. My mother has a 50" Sony Wega HDTV and her SD channels are every bit as good as TWC.

Going to your house would do nothing for anyone in this forum since we all have TWC. Now when I get DISH, I will have overlap with TWC and I also receive HD OTA. No one is invited over, but I will let you know MY findings.


Like everyone here I want the most HD and best SD bang for the buck, and when I find it I will let you know.


I do apologize for using the word "lie".

Maybe your DISH receiver was using composite.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not saying TWC's SD channels are unwatchable like you claim DISH SD channels are. My mother has a 50" Sony Wega HDTV and her SD channels are every bit as good as TWC.
> 
> Going to your house would do nothing for anyone in this forum since we all have TWC. Now when I get DISH, I will have overlap with TWC and I also receive HD OTA. No one is invited over, but I will let you know MY findings.
> 
> 
> Like everyone here I want the most HD and best SD bang for the buck, and when I find it I will let you know.
> 
> 
> I do apologize for using the word "lie".
> 
> Maybe your DISH receiver was using composite.



Ya, thats it, the dish reciever was connected via composite.







In any case, in my experiance, TWC was superior to dish in both SD and HD content.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. I noticed HDNet freezing over the weekend.



Are you still noticing it? I was watching something last night and it froze a few times also. I wonder what is going on?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you still noticing it? I was watching something last night and it froze a few times also. I wonder what is going on?



It was still going on this morning.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had DISH for 7 years and have had TWC for over a year. To say TWC has better picture quality on SD channels is just a lie. I never had HD channels on DISH but I will in April when the locals go up and I make the switch back.



Do you have a link to an article indicating that locals for Raleigh will be included on Dish? I know DirecTV will be adding them soon, but Ive only seen 12 cities listed for Dish, and Raleigh was not one of them (and the thread discussing this was only a few days old).


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea but DirecTV suffers from the same lack of HD commitment as TWC.



I don't know if spending over a billion dollars to launch 3 sats specifically for HD is a "lack of HD commitment" on D*'s part. Quite the contrary. But those with the HD LILs in other markets say they see very little difference in the D* PQ and OTA. I personally haven't seen it so I can only rely on what others who have the service have been saying. The Triad should be in the next round that should be up this summer.


----------



## drewwho

I just wanted to say how impressed I was with WRAL's handling of the conflict between the ACC tournement in SD (thanks to our friends at Jeffersion Pilot) and the Big 10 in HD. I'm glad the showed the CBS HD feed on WRAL-HD, and relegated the ACC tournement to an SD subchannel. I personally watched the Duke/Wake game, but had I wanted to see the Big 10 game, I'd have been really glad it was not preempted for an SD game.


I was also impressed that they showed Numbers at 3:33am just like they said they would.


Drew


----------



## banshee740

^ it's 5:30pm and both 5.1 and 5.2 are showing the big10 game


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banshee740* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ it's 5:30pm and both 5.1 and 5.2 are showing the big10 game



Yep, and 85-4 (QAM) has the ACC game. I guess that channel is not available OTA. I agree, it would have made sense for them to put the ACC game on 5.2..


Drew


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if spending over a billion dollars to launch 3 sats specifically for HD is a "lack of HD commitment" on D*'s part. Quite the contrary. ...



The lack of commitment was just a comment on how many HD channels they have compared to DISH. I hope the SATs they launched aren't just for Locals. I would love to get D* if they were the ones with more HD channels, then I could get NFL too.


ENDContra:

As far as HD locals going up on SAT, D* had a statement saying the triangle will be added in April. DISH has just been adding cities right and left since their new SAT was launched and I'm sure won't fall behind on local HD's if they can at all help it. Also I believe DISH is starting a new HD ad campaign in April.


----------



## william_h

hey i am using a channel master 3016 advantage antenna..


i am having problems with FOX22..


my current signals are as follows..


5....95-100%

11...93-98%

17..95-100%

22...78-80% during the day it drops into the 50% range..have no no clue as to why..

28...0-10%....very problematic signal

47...60-70%

50...90-96%


overall the channel i want the most is FOX 22 i would love for it to have a signal between 90-95 if thats possible..


i live in selma my zipcode is 27576...its a one story house..


i get 21 channels with the signals above if that helps any..


will rasing the antenna 6 feet help pull in a stronger signal??


also judging by the signal quality i can safely assume i am pointed in the right direction?? correct??


my HDTV box is a directv h20 if that helps i got it from wally world for 98.74..


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The lack of commitment was just a comment on how many HD channels they have compared to DISH. I hope the SATs they launched aren't just for Locals. I would love to get D* if they were the ones with more HD channels, then I could get NFL too.



The 2 already launched are for locals and the third scheduled for launch first of next year is for nationals. This gives them 1000 HD LIL stations and 150 national channels. More bandwidth than E* or cable.


----------



## Scooper

It's NOT "FOX22" - it's WB22 (soon to be CW22) and FOX50.


Also 22 and 28 are owned operated by Sinclair Broadcasting groups - doing their digital on very low power..


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 2 already launched are for locals and the third scheduled for launch first of next year is for nationals. This gives them 1000 HD LIL stations and 150 national channels. More bandwidth than E* or cable.



I don't want a HD provider with potential, I want one with HD channels I can watch.


I don't keep up with all the SAT's that go up, but I know DISH just got one up to add to their fleet. And I haven't heard it reported anywhere that D* is eclipsing DISH with bandwidth. So to me as a consumer I won't buy something on promises or potential that may never happen. For any of us that love HD it comes down to channels and hardware. And I know from DISH experience the EPG bug on my 8300HD would have been fixed by now. In fact they actually add features to their receivers from time to time. The "interactive news & info" channel on TWC is a joke compared to DISH's 5 year old receivers.


I just wish TWC didn't have such a monopoly in this area so we would see some competitive spirit fighting for our business.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't want a HD provider with potential, I want one with HD channels I can watch.



Right now D* is the only one who has publicly stated how they will be adding more HD and when they will do it. E* hasn't done that other than to piece meal something every week or so to make it look like they are doing something, and cable hasn't said a word. D* has been launching new satellites over the last 12 months dedicated to HD and have at least 2 more launches scheduled for the next 18 months. No word form E* on when their next HD bird is being launched.


If you wish to live in the now, then go right ahead, that is your right. I am sure next week whomever has more channels will love to have your money and then the week after that provider will love to have more of your money.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now D* is the only one who has publicly stated how they will be adding more HD and when they will do it. E* hasn't done that other than to piece meal something every week or so to make it look like they are doing something, and cable hasn't said a word. D* has been launching new satellites over the last 12 months dedicated to HD and have at least 2 more launches scheduled for the next 18 months. No word form E* on when their next HD bird is being launched.
> 
> 
> If you wish to live in the now, then go right ahead, that is your right. I am sure next week whomever has more channels will love to have your money and then the week after that provider will love to have more of your money.



Are you getting paid for your D* advertisements? lol. you can keep your HD-Lite channels all for yourself. D* could offer 1 million HD channels for all I care, but as long as the HD content looks the way it does now, you couldnt pay me to switch to D*..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you getting paid for your D* advertisements? lol. you can keep your HD-Lite channels all for yourself. D* could offer 1 million HD channels for all I care, but as long as the HD content looks the way it does now, you couldnt pay me to switch to D*..



Funny. I've often wondered how much TWC was paying you.










Everybody has an opinion. Most of us here have pretty strong ones. They're all right to some extent.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion. Most of us here have pretty strong ones. They're all right to some extent.



agreed.


----------



## raleigh1208

I've got two LG 37 HDTVs (du37lz30) with Raleigh TWC cable boxes, one the SA Explorer 8000HD and the other the newer SA Explorer 8300HD. Both are connected with component cables. I am thinking about changing to DVI cables, but had a few questions:


1. Is the picture quality noticeably better with DVI vs. component cables?


2. Do both the 8000HD and 8300HD cable boxes work with DVI or just the 8300HD?


3. Am I correct that DVI is just video, so you would still need audio cables?


4. I see DVI cables with a vast range of prices from the very expensive Monster cables to much cheaper ones--are the more expensive ones better? or should the cheaper ones work fine?


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got two LG 37 HDTVs (du37lz30) with Raleigh TWC cable boxes, one the SA Explorer 8000HD and the other the newer SA Explorer 8300HD. Both are connected with component cables. I am thinking about changing to DVI cables, but had a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Is the picture quality noticeably better with DVI vs. component cables?
> 
> 
> 2. Do both the 8000HD and 8300HD cable boxes work with DVI or just the 8300HD?
> 
> 
> 3. Am I correct that DVI is just video, so you would still need audio cables?
> 
> 
> 4. I see DVI cables with a vast range of prices from the very expensive Monster cables to much cheaper ones--are the more expensive ones better? or should the cheaper ones work fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



click the link, i think it may help you. the best thing to do is see for yourself by trying both connections. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articl...icomponent.htm 


also, i dont know what 8300 box you have but mine has HDMI not DVI.


----------



## watchdoc

I am in Wilson and TWC has blacked out the ACC final game in HD on ESPNHD. I don't understand this. They are showing the game on ESPN and WRAL SD2 but not on ESPNHD. The program guide even lists the game on ESPNHD. I called customer service and they said the game was blacked out as of friday afternoon yet those chose not to tell anyone. They gave me a measly $1.39 credit for the channel not working when the program guide showed data. What a bunch of crap!!!


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchdoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in Wilson and TWC has blacked out the ACC final game in HD on ESPNHD. I don't understand this. They are showing the game on ESPN and WRAL SD2 but not on ESPNHD. The program guide even lists the game on ESPNHD. I called customer service and they said the game was blacked out as of friday afternoon yet those chose not to tell anyone. They gave me a measly $1.39 credit for the channel not working when the program guide showed data. What a bunch of crap!!!



You'll have to thank JP Morgan Sports for that. They are the worst excuse for a broadcasting company in basically the entire country yet they got the exclusive contract for a number of ACC games, including the tournament. So even though they can't get their head of out of the a** long enough to figure out how to do HD (they're response when asked was basically, "gosh, HD is hard") we can't watch the game in HD because of the agreement the ACC made with JP Sports.


I'd complain to the ACC each and every time an ACC game is not broadcast in HD by JP Sports. Maybe at least when the contract comes up again (which isn't until like 2009 unfortunately) the ACC will understand the issue.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...If you wish to live in the now, then go right ahead, that is your right. I am sure next week whomever has more channels will love to have your money and then the week after that provider will love to have more of your money.



DirecTv nor TWC has ever had as many HD channels as DISH. If they ever do we can resume this conversation.

Code:


Code:


DISH            DirecTv         TWC
                        
ESPN-HD         X               X               X
ESPN2-HD        X               X       
DiscoveryHD     X               X               X
UniversalHD     X               X               X
TNT-HD          X               X               X
HDNet           X               X               X
HDNetMovies     X               X               X
INHD                                            X
INHD2                                           X
( VOOM )                        
Rush-HD         X               
Rave-HD         X               
HD-News         X               
Ultra-HD        X               
Equator-HD      X               
Gallery-HD      X               
Monsters-HD     X               
Animania-HD     X               
FilmFest-HD     X               
KungFu-HD       X               
WldSport-HD     X               
WldCinma-HD     X               
Family-HD       X               
Treasure-HD     X               
GamePlay-HD     X


----------



## DonB2

"I was also impressed that they showed Numbers at 3:33am just like they said they would"


And darn if I didn't screw up recording it!!!!


-Don B2


----------



## DonB2

ABC 11.1 OTA - Saturday What Lies Beneath-


Just curious if anyone who watched this show observed any lock up or digital signal problems during the 1st hour of the movie, I did and had to switch to analog.


-DonB2


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you getting paid for your D* advertisements? lol. you can keep your HD-Lite channels all for yourself. D* could offer 1 million HD channels for all I care, but as long as the HD content looks the way it does now, you couldnt pay me to switch to D*..



No actually I do not work for D*. And as far as D* doing HD-Lite, so is E*.


It is obvious anyone who doesn't think like you can't have anything good to say. That is your loss, not mine.


----------



## DonB2

I would like to congratulate *PBS* 4.1 for finally adding a message on the HD 4.2 channel which tells viewers when PBS is broadcasting in HD. Also I see that when PBS is broadcasting in HD they have a message on their Subchannels 4-3 thru 4-5 staing that those channels will resume broadcasting after 11 PM.


I am so happy to see that PBS finally did this.


Not only does it help to educate new ATSC OTA viewers, but it also helps my ATSC tuner surf over the channel or subchannel that is not presently transmitting a show.


In the past when 4.2 was off air my ATSC SAMSUNG 451 would hang on 4.2 searching for the channel and it was a PITA to get it to surf to 4.3 . I do not have the Samsung anymore but did observe smooth surfing with my Pioneer built in ATSC tuner.


And yes everyone I do realize that putting up a still text image on the channel robs some bandwidth from the other channels but this I can live with.


-DonB2


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTv nor TWC has ever had as many HD channels as DISH. If they ever do we can resume this conversation.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DISH            DirecTv         TWC
> 
> ESPN-HD         X               X               X
> ESPN2-HD        X               X
> DiscoveryHD     X               X               X
> UniversalHD     X               X               X
> TNT-HD          X               X               X
> HDNet           X               X               X
> HDNetMovies     X               X               X
> INHD                                            X
> INHD2                                           X
> ( VOOM )
> Rush-HD         X
> Rave-HD         X
> HD-News         X
> Ultra-HD        X
> Equator-HD      X
> Gallery-HD      X
> Monsters-HD     X
> Animania-HD     X
> FilmFest-HD     X
> KungFu-HD       X
> WldSport-HD     X
> WldCinma-HD     X
> Family-HD       X
> Treasure-HD     X
> GamePlay-HD     X



Of you like the Voom repeat channels, then by all means, watch then 20 times. I want more for my HD than the same stuff over and over and over again and that is about all the Vooom channels have. I also believe that is why no one else beside E* has added them. It is a waste of limited bandwidth.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTv nor TWC has ever had as many HD channels as DISH. If they ever do we can resume this conversation.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DISH            DirecTv         TWC
> 
> ESPN-HD         X               X               X
> ESPN2-HD        X               X
> DiscoveryHD     X               X               X
> UniversalHD     X               X               X
> TNT-HD          X               X               X
> HDNet           X               X               X
> HDNetMovies     X               X               X
> INHD                                            X
> INHD2                                           X
> ( VOOM )
> Rush-HD         X
> Rave-HD         X
> HD-News         X
> Ultra-HD        X
> Equator-HD      X
> Gallery-HD      X
> Monsters-HD     X
> Animania-HD     X
> FilmFest-HD     X
> KungFu-HD       X
> WldSport-HD     X
> WldCinma-HD     X
> Family-HD       X
> Treasure-HD     X
> GamePlay-HD     X



the only thing your showing is the VOOM crap that repeats every 30 minutes and is in HD-Lite. I dont consider that HD. If you take away the Voom crap and add in all the locals in HD plus PBS HD, TWC has more content and it is all in True HD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No actually I do not work for D*. And as far as D* doing HD-Lite, so is E*.
> 
> 
> It is obvious anyone who doesn't think like you can't have anything good to say. That is your loss, not mine.



i was actually in a bad mood and I apolagize for comming off as a jerk towards you.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of you like the Voom repeat channels, then by all means, watch then 20 times. I want more for my HD than the same stuff over and over and over again and that is about all the Vooom channels have. I also believe that is why no one else beside E* has added them. It is a waste of limited bandwidth.



What do you mean "repeat channels"?

What HD channels do you have that you consider not to be "repeat channels"?


Is Discovery-HD a "repeat channel" since it shows the same programming over and over? The same question for INHD, INHD2, HDNET?

I'm not much much for the old movies upconverted to HD like HDNET Movies, but if I was I think that VOOM's movie channels would give me alot more choices at any given time.

Don't get me started on the useless channels Universal and TNT HD channels. They are the perfect example of quantity over quality. Are "Night Rider" and "Quantum Leap" on what you consider a "repeat channel"? They are repeating the 80's.


I'm not going to watch all the VOOM channels, but I'm looking forward to some.

One things for sure, while you are watching "Night Rider"; I won't.


As far as HD channels go right now it looks like DirecTv is losing to DISH and TWC.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean "repeat channels"?
> 
> What HD channels do you have that you consider not to be "repeat channels"?
> 
> 
> Is Discovery-HD a "repeat channel" since it shows the same programming over and over? The same question for INHD, INHD2, HDNET?
> 
> I'm not much much for the old movies upconverted to HD like HDNET Movies, but if I was I think that VOOM's movie channels would give me alot more choices at any given time.
> 
> Don't get me started on the useless channels Universal and TNT HD channels. They are the perfect example of quantity over quality. Are "Night Rider" and "Quantum Leap" on what you consider a "repeat channel"? They are repeating the 80's.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to watch all the VOOM channels, but I'm looking forward to some.
> 
> One things for sure, while you are watching "Night Rider"; I won't.
> 
> 
> As far as HD channels go right now it looks like DirecTv is losing to DISH and TWC.




Please re-read my post:

*I want more for my HD than the same stuff over and over and over again and that is about all the Vooom channels have.*


Limited content that is repeated over and over again. The problem with Voom is they either own or have exclusivity to a lot of that content so it is cheaper for them to just keep playing it over and over and over again for the new subs since there are always new eyes to see that content in HD. Of course Voom is not alone in that either, but at this time, they appear to repeat more than DHDT (which used to be a horrendous offender with 3 hour repeats) or UHD, which do repeat more than I would like to see, but I also realize that more content is coming and the repeats are getting less and less and the content is fresher but IMHO, Voom doesn't seem to be getting better at that. Just the same stuff.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i was actually in a bad mood and I apolagize for comming off as a jerk towards you.



Apology accepted.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the only thing your showing is the VOOM crap that repeats every 30 minutes and is in HD-Lite. I dont consider that HD. If you take away the Voom crap and add in all the locals in HD plus PBS HD, TWC has more content and it is all in True HD.



Both DirecTv and DISH will soon have HD locals plus PBS HD (the worst offender of repeats). I still love PBS HD, so no hate mail.


Do you watch any SD tv? or is that too crappy to watch?


I'm with you on the best quality possible but I'm not willing turn down channels that look 9 times better than SD for only channels that look 10 times better.


----------



## posg

Re: VOOM


I can acccomplish the same thing VOOM does by storing a couple dozen programs on my DVR. Spreading a couple of channels worth of programming across a dozen is not quantity or quality, it is purely marketing FLUFF!!!!


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You'll have to thank JP Morgan Sports for that. They are the worst excuse for a broadcasting company in basically the entire country yet they got the exclusive contract for a number of ACC games, including the tournament. So even though they can't get their head of out of the a** long enough to figure out how to do HD (they're response when asked was basically, "gosh, HD is hard") we can't watch the game in HD because of the agreement the ACC made with JP Sports.
> 
> 
> I'd complain to the ACC each and every time an ACC game is not broadcast in HD by JP Sports. Maybe at least when the contract comes up again (which isn't until like 2009 unfortunately) the ACC will understand the issue.



http://theacc.collegesports.com/on-air/rjpclear.html


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: VOOM
> 
> 
> I can acccomplish the same thing VOOM does by storing a couple dozen programs on my DVR. Spreading a couple of channels worth of programming across a dozen is not quantity or quality, it is purely marketing FLUFF!!!!



How many of TWC's HD channels are FLUFF???


There is only so much HD content out there. Discovery-HD and PBS-HD are awsome when they show new content, but they repeat worse than anyone.

All the HD channels including Voom are still creating content and will only get better. A 24/7 HD National News station isn't FLUFF, I'm sure you would love to see CNN-HD on your TV. Their EQUATOR-HD isn't as good as Discovery-HD, but as new content continues to be added it could be a great channel. The World Sports-HD has a lot of Live sporting events, that can't be called FLUFF. The music channel RAVE-HD looks like it has a constant influx of new concerts. So even if the other channel I'm looking forward to RUSH-HD (extreme sports) has it's share of repeats now, there is potential for this genre's content to grow faster than any other channel.


ALL of us TWC subscribers would love to see VOOM and or any other HD channels become available to us.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How many of TWC's HD channels are FLUFF???
> 
> 
> There is only so much HD content out there. Discovery-HD and PBS-HD are awsome when they show new content, but they repeat worse than anyone.
> 
> All the HD channels including Voom are still creating content and will only get better. A 24/7 HD National News station isn't FLUFF, I'm sure you would love to see CNN-HD on your TV. Their EQUATOR-HD isn't as good as Discovery-HD, but as new content continues to be added it could be a great channel. The World Sports-HD has a lot of Live sporting events, that can't be called FLUFF. The music channel RAVE-HD looks like it has a constant influx of new concerts. So even if the other channel I'm looking forward to RUSH-HD (extreme sports) has it's share of repeats now, there is potential for this genre's content to grow faster than any other channel.
> 
> 
> ALL of us TWC subscribers would love to see VOOM and or any other HD channels become available to us.



But what happens if you commit a huge chunk of bandwidth to one provider under a long term contract, then don't have space for the really worthwhile stuff that is sure to come along over time. VOOM is a stop gap programming source to satifsy early adoptors. It is likely to fail. In fact, it already has.


----------



## paulnccu

folks:

is there anybody in raleigh who:

(a) has an HDTV with a QAM tuner

(b) has signed up for the "basic" cable package with time warner cable, and

(c) receives the major network HDTV channels, such as WRAL's channel 5.1, as a consequence of subscribing to TW's "basic" package...


also, is there anybody in raleigh who has an HDTV with a QAM tuner, subscribes to TW's "basic" package and definitively DOES NOT get the major network HDTV offerings, such as WRAL on channel 5.1?


Bonus question (speculation is strongly discouraged, answer only if you know):


if one gets TW's "basic" service for 12-odd bucks a month and, as a consequence of getting the "basic" service also receives HDTV channels like WRAL's 5.1, is the HDTV bonus a direct result of TW's cable package or is it the coincidental result of TW's "basic" cable inadvertantly doing double duty and acting as an adequate HDTV antenna for "over-the-air" recption of, say, WRAL's channel 5.1?????


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But what happens if you commit a huge chunk of bandwidth to one provider under a long term contract, then don't have space for the really worthwhile stuff that is sure to come along over time. VOOM is a stop gap programming source to satifsy early adoptors. It is likely to fail. In fact, it already has.



That wins the weakest argument award.


What Bandwidth shortage are you talking about? With DirecTv and DISH going MPEG4 and launching SATs and Cable either doing the VOD trick or going MPEG4, there is plenty of bandwidth?


Enjoy your "Night Rider".


----------



## posg

Until cable migrates to a switched-video mode, bandwidth management is a critical issue. If you have ever tried to order a VOD movie on cable, and been told "not available at this time" it's because bandwidth capacity has been maxed out.


By the way, cable operators make A LOT OF MONEY off VOD.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Until cable migrates to a switched-video mode, bandwidth management is a critical issue. If you have ever tried to order a VOD movie on cable, and been told "not available at this time" it's because bandwidth capacity has been maxed out.



That is the biggest drawback to VOD. TWC has around 20 channels of VOD fluff that hardly anyone watches, yet often when you try and watch a VOD movie on Saturday night you have to keep waiting and hitting that play button several times in order to get connected.


Even more of a pain when you pause the movie for something and then find you can't get back in.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is the biggest drawback to VOD. TWC has around 20 channels of VOD fluff that hardly anyone watches, yet often when you try and watch a VOD movie on Saturday night you have to keep waiting and hitting that play button several times in order to get connected.
> 
> 
> Even more of a pain when you pause the movie for something and then find you can't get back in.



Those 20 "virtual" channels aren't really there. They're merely organized menus. Those programs only use bandwidth if someone actually selects one.


----------



## zim2dive

If TWC needs more bandwidth, I offer a simple solution... nuke channels 100-200. They can only be there

so TWC can crow about quantity of "digital" channels, b/c there certainly is no quality there.


In general I think we can all agree that there is far too little HD content out there. Props to the satellite

companies for being the least sucky in terms of quantity (regardless of what you think of PQ). I think

they are definitely ahead of TWC in this regard. Even if the 15 VOOM ch repeat the same 6 programs

often, its 15 * 6 = 90 HD programs I'm not seeing now on TWC.


Personally I hope someone brings IPTV delivery to this area (any hint of this anywhere in the Triangle?).


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If TWC needs more bandwidth, I offer a simple solution... nuke channels 100-200. They can only be there
> 
> so TWC can crow about quantity of "digital" channels, b/c there certainly is no quality there.
> 
> 
> In general I think we can all agree that there is far too little HD content out there. Props to the satellite
> 
> companies for being the least sucky in terms of quantity (regardless of what you think of PQ). I think
> 
> they are definitely ahead of TWC in this regard. Even if the 15 VOOM ch repeat the same 6 programs
> 
> often, its 15 * 6 = 90 HD programs I'm not seeing now on TWC.
> 
> 
> Personally I hope someone brings IPTV delivery to this area (any hint of this anywhere in the Triangle?).
> 
> 
> Mike



It's not the digital tier (channels 100-200) that takes up all the space, it's the 75 or so analogue channels that consumes two thirds of the available bandwidth. An all-digital conversion will free up that space, but it will take time and money.


VOOM is pretty much an "in house" proprietary service that Dish Network basically picked up at a liquidation sale. Unless Dish Network vertical integrates with a program studio (doubtful), VOOM will always be devoid of any real content.


And I've said this before and I'll say it again. Satellite as basically a "one-way" service is rapidly becoming technologically obsolete. (Spoiler from an inside source: They know it, too)


Many of you are too young to remember that CBS was still an all black & white network as late as 1964. NBC had been doing limited color for 10 years by that time. HDTV is just starting to reach a critical mass. At the end of the day, business logic and bottom line considerations still rule the day.


Patience.....


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...VOOM is pretty much an "in house" proprietary service that Dish Network basically picked up at a liquidation sale. Unless Dish Network vertical integrates with a program studio (doubtful), VOOM will always be devoid of any real content...



OK, We get it "You don't like VOOM".

We can all agree too, that HDNET-Movies, UHD and TNT-HD is devoid of any real content. And we can watch 3-hours of PBS-HD and see everything they have for a 24-hour period.

Oh, Great HD Channel Critic; what HD channels are worth having in your royal opinion.


If all of us want as much HD content as possible and we all know that everything we watch won't win an Emmy or Peabody, what is your problem? DISH is obviously leading the charge, which will also force DirecTv and Cable to step it up as well.


Did Charlie Ergen kick your puppy?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We can all agree too, that HDNET-Movies, UHD and TNT-HD is devoid of any real content.



No I cant agree. I watched about 4-5 movies the last 2 weekends on those channels. I can agree that TNT and its Stretch-O-Vision pisses me off and UHD does have a pretty weak schedual but bothe channels do offer some good movies each week. HDNET-Movies is one of my favorite channels. Most movies are OAR, very good channel.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can agree that TNT and its Stretch-O-Vision pisses me off and UHD does have a pretty weak schedual but bothe channels do offer some good movies each week.



Yes, death to TNT's Stretch-O-Vision! They also have some good stuff besides movies. I love that they have Alias reruns in real HD (not Stretch-O-Vision). Not to mention NBA basketball.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, We get it "You don't like VOOM".
> 
> We can all agree too, that HDNET-Movies, UHD and TNT-HD is devoid of any real content. And we can watch 3-hours of PBS-HD and see everything they have for a 24-hour period.
> 
> Oh, Great HD Channel Critic; what HD channels are worth having in your royal opinion.
> 
> 
> If all of us want as much HD content as possible and we all know that everything we watch won't win an Emmy or Peabody, what is your problem? DISH is obviously leading the charge, which will also force DirecTv and Cable to step it up as well.
> 
> 
> Did Charlie Ergen kick your puppy?



Dish Network is the low price leader. They've always sold bulk. They've always compromised quality for quantity. They cobble together a patchwork quilt of technology in order acheive that position. They use their customers as pawns when negociating with programmers. They are always late to the table with things like Local into Local, Local HD, etc. Dish Network is definitely the Kmart of video providers.


Just my opinion.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, death to TNT's Stretch-O-Vision! They also have some good stuff besides movies. I love that they have Alias reruns in real HD (not Stretch-O-Vision). Not to mention NBA basketball.
> 
> 
> Drew



ya, the basketball PQ is usually flawless.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> is there anybody in raleigh who:
> 
> (a) has an HDTV with a QAM tuner
> 
> (b) has signed up for the "basic" cable package with time warner cable, and
> 
> (c) receives the major network HDTV channels, such as WRAL's channel 5.1, as a consequence of subscribing to TW's "basic" package...
> 
> 
> also, is there anybody in raleigh who has an HDTV with a QAM tuner, subscribes to TW's "basic" package and definitively DOES NOT get the major network HDTV offerings, such as WRAL on channel 5.1?
> 
> 
> Bonus question (speculation is strongly discouraged, answer only if you know):
> 
> 
> if one gets TW's "basic" service for 12-odd bucks a month and, as a consequence of getting the "basic" service also receives HDTV channels like WRAL's 5.1, is the HDTV bonus a direct result of TW's cable package or is it the coincidental result of TW's "basic" cable inadvertantly doing double duty and acting as an adequate HDTV antenna for "over-the-air" recption of, say, WRAL's channel 5.1?????



(a) yes

(b) yes

(c) yes

TWC in raleigh broadcasts the locals in HD "in the clear". so as long as you have a cable connected, the QAM tuner can tune them. the cable is NOT acting as an antenna for picking up "over-the-air". this has been answered several times already in this thread (along with a list of the specific channels that are broadcast in the clear).


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No I cant agree. I watched about 4-5 movies the last 2 weekends on those channels. I can agree that TNT and its Stretch-O-Vision pisses me off and UHD does have a pretty weak schedual but bothe channels do offer some good movies each week. HDNET-Movies is one of my favorite channels. Most movies are OAR, very good channel.



Sorry, for wording it the way I did.

I don't watch 10 year old movies as much as some of you guys if at all. But I meant that HDNET-Movies is devoid of any Real Original content. The statement was made in the context that if all of VOOM's movie channels suck that HDNET-Movies must too.

I did watch "Bubble" on the simutaneous release premiere night, which was kind of neat.


And I'm glad for you NBA fans that you have TNT-HD for your games, and they do look good. But NBA plays too many games for me to pour my heart into each game. Not to mention no defense. College basketball is where it's at. And NFL is americas past time. I like for each game to mean something. Just my 2 cents on that.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish Network is the low price leader. They've always sold bulk. They've always compromised quality for quantity. They cobble together a patchwork quilt of technology in order acheive that position. They use their customers as pawns when negociating with programmers. They are always late to the table with things like Local into Local, Local HD, etc. Dish Network is definitely the Kmart of video providers.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.



Ok you don't like VOOM and you don't like DISH. And if TWC tried to give you VOOM, you'd say no.


Are you going to answer the question?


What HD channels are worth having in your opinion?


My Speech again:

If all of us want as much HD content as possible and we all know that everything we watch won't win an Emmy or Peabody, what is your problem? DISH is obviously leading the charge, which will also force DirecTv and Cable to step it up as well.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok you don't like VOOM and you don't like DISH. And if TWC tried to give you VOOM, you'd say no.
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer the question?
> 
> 
> What HD channels are worth having in your opinion?
> 
> 
> My Speech again:
> 
> If all of us want as much HD content as possible and we all know that everything we watch won't win an Emmy or Peabody, what is your problem? DISH is obviously leading the charge, which will also force DirecTv and Cable to step it up as well.



I would not pay extra for VOOM. I watch TNT, HDNet Movies, HBO, the major networks, etc., in that they have access to A-list movies and high production value series. I also watch HDNet, Discovery, and would like to get National Geographic. I'm not a sports guy, but I understand those who lust after more live sports.


Again, with a DVR, I have access to more programming than I can watch, and quite frankly, I watch too much TV already. More is not necessarily better, sometimes it's just more.


There are probably fewer than 20 channels altogether, both SD and HD that I ever use. More than anything, I wish a CNN or MSNBC would go HD, because I spend a fair amount of time with those.


But some of the stuff Dish carries in extremely highly compressed (unwatchable) quality is silly. But Ergen won't be happy until he claims 1000 channels.


----------



## DonB2

Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



well i could if i wanted to as my tv has a HD tuner and i can pickup all the channels as I am close to the towers. but i also get the same quility HD locals with Time Warner, so there is really no point for me.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, for wording it the way I did.
> 
> I don't watch 10 year old movies as much as some of you guys if at all. But I meant that HDNET-Movies is devoid of any Real Original content. The statement was made in the context that if all of VOOM's movie channels suck that HDNET-Movies must too.
> 
> I did watch "Bubble" on the simutaneous release premiere night, which was kind of neat.
> 
> 
> And I'm glad for you NBA fans that you have TNT-HD for your games, and they do look good. But NBA plays too many games for me to pour my heart into each game. Not to mention no defense. College basketball is where it's at. And NFL is americas past time. I like for each game to mean something. Just my 2 cents on that.



i can agree with that. i am an NFL nut. it was the reason i got into HD to begin with.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?



Nope. That's how I do it. I have DirecTV and an HDTiVo and get all the HD I watch OTA. And when I switch to TWC (just waiting for the cablecard Series 3 TiVo) I will still get it OTA. No worry of compression by an intermediary. Besides, there's something very retro about getting OTA TV.


----------



## DonB2

Pkscout,


Thanks ! I was beginning to think I was the only HD OTA out there.


Hah , I like the "retro"! How true ! I feel like I have stepped back 20 years.


-Don B2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. That's how I do it. I have DirecTV and an HDTiVo and get all the HD I watch OTA. And when I switch to TWC (just waiting for the cablecard Series 3 TiVo) I will still get it OTA. No worry of compression by an intermediary. Besides, there's something very retro about getting OTA TV.



Why would you not just get the HD DVR from Time Warner?????


----------



## Hiatt66

Anyone know why FOX50 has been screwing up the 5.1 feed for the last 3 weeks with Idol? All I get is the 2 fronts. No center and no rears.


----------



## SteveFitz1

It's not FOX50...it's FOX. See this post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ns#post7288917 


Steve


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish Network is the low price leader. They've always sold bulk. They've always compromised quality for quantity. They cobble together a patchwork quilt of technology in order acheive that position. They use their customers as pawns when negociating with programmers. They are always late to the table with things like Local into Local, Local HD, etc. Dish Network is definitely the Kmart of video providers.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.



DISH had the first dishes that could see more than one SAT at a time.

They had the mass Local to Local rollout before DirecTv. Now both SATs are steadily rolling out HD Locals with no winner yet.

They also were the first SAT company to have Software upgradable receivers.

Your right, when negotiating contracts DISH always want to keep there customers prices low and if that means Lifetime isn't on my TV for a couple of weeks (or ever), I'm cool with that.


I didn't know Kmart was so cutting edge.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would not pay extra for VOOM. I watch TNT, HDNet Movies, HBO, the major networks, etc., in that they have access to A-list movies and high production value series. I also watch HDNet, Discovery, and would like to get National Geographic. I'm not a sports guy, but I understand those who lust after more live sports.
> 
> 
> Again, with a DVR, I have access to more programming than I can watch, and quite frankly, I watch too much TV already. More is not necessarily better, sometimes it's just more.
> 
> 
> There are probably fewer than 20 channels altogether, both SD and HD that I ever use. More than anything, I wish a CNN or MSNBC would go HD, because I spend a fair amount of time with those.
> 
> 
> But some of the stuff Dish carries in extremely highly compressed (unwatchable) quality is silly. But Ergen won't be happy until he claims 1000 channels.




So you watch old movies on HDNET-Movies but all of VOOM's movie channels aren't good enough for you. I am not seeing any consistency there.

I don't understand how any of you guys would rather watch "Charmed", "Alias", "Night Rider" or what ever even in HD when you could go rent the DVD with no commercials, but maybe I'm out numbered there.

VOOM doesn't have a 5 year old TV Series channel but all 15 channels are commercial free.










I too would like a 24/7 HD National News channel, well VOOM has one. It may not be CNN (thank God) but it is available now.


I too would like National Geographic-HD but TWC nor SAT are offering it. VOOM's EQUATOR-HD is the closest thing available now.


I think the fact that you say you watch SD on TWC, but HD-Lite is unwatchable on DISH really shows your lack of willingness to have an honest debate.


One thing I miss about DISH is there Charlie Chat & Technical Forum. They would answer questions on picture quality, compression or whatever the topic of the forums happens to be; no hiding behind unknowledgable SR's. Anyone heard anything from TWC on HDNET freezes?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i can agree with that. i am an NFL nut. it was the reason i got into HD to begin with.



Same here, my Redskins don't always come out on top but they always look good doing it in HD.


Do you know anything about the NFL Netork? I think I read somewhere they were doing a few HD games this coming season.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DISH had the first dishes that could see more than one SAT at a time.
> 
> They had the mass Local to Local rollout before DirecTv. Now both SATs are steadily rolling out HD Locals with no winner yet.
> 
> They also were the first SAT company to have Software upgradable receivers.
> 
> Your right, when negotiating contracts DISH always want to keep there customers prices low and if that means Lifetime isn't on my TV for a couple of weeks (or ever), I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> I didn't know Kmart was so cutting edge.



Let me just admit that I don't really care much for Dish and leave it at that.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I do. But i have Time Warner also.


----------



## Daryl L

posg,


Awhile back HERE I posted the below quote and you and I shared a couple posts on the matter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bit off Topic:
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed a slight/very subtle cloudy look to TWC cable channels ch.16 (WGN Superstation), ch.41 (AMC) and ch.73 (Sci-Fi)? I only see it on those three channels (both digital and analog versions). It's pretty subtle but rather anoying to me. I've noticed it for around 5/6 months now. Sci-Fi use to look crisp but not anymore. I don't watch ch.16 or ch.41 because of it but I watch ch.73 alot because I'm a sci-fi nut and it makes it hard to forget the picture and just enjoy the shows.



This past friday night during Stargate's season finale on the Sci-fi channel it was still the same. I'm noticing today on both the Sci-fi channel (ch.73) and WGN channel (ch.16) that the cloudy look is gone, unless my eye's are fooling me. Blacks now look black. I don't know if it was TWC's doing or the networks (my *guess* is it was TWC since both networks cleared up about the same time) but I'm glad the problem has been corrected. It looks good. I just wish it had been before Stargate ended but atleast it's fixed.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you not just get the HD DVR from Time Warner?????



I'm an interface snob (I use a Mac as well). Oh, and I like a DVR that has some actual storage and records shows reliably.


One of my staff has the HD DVR from TWC. The interface is atrocious, he is constantly telling me about shows the thing didn't record, and it only has like 9 hours of HD storage (my current unit has 30 hours and that's even a little tight for our viewing habits).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I still do occasionally.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about the NFL Netork? I think I read somewhere they were doing a few HD games this coming season.



ya, they are doing 8 games this year. TWC better get NFL network soon.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm an interface snob (I use a Mac as well). Oh, and I like a DVR that has some actual storage and records shows reliably.
> 
> 
> One of my staff has the HD DVR from TWC. The interface is atrocious, he is constantly telling me about shows the thing didn't record, and it only has like 9 hours of HD storage (my current unit has 30 hours and that's even a little tight for our viewing habits).



I've used TWC's HD DVR since they first got them and I record atleast two to three shows every single night (HD and SD) while watching ota HD/SD and it's never missed a recording unless our power was out (I'm paralized neck down and sit home all day watcing tv shows I record each night).










I wouldn't mind having a HDtivo for ota recording though.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

I noticed this morning that the TWC guide had WRAL listed as FOX???? Anyone else notice this? They had fox50 news on one channel listed as WRAL and the CBS morning show on the other WRAL channel. What gives?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm an interface snob (I use a Mac as well). Oh, and I like a DVR that has some actual storage and records shows reliably.
> 
> 
> One of my staff has the HD DVR from TWC. The interface is atrocious, he is constantly telling me about shows the thing didn't record, and it only has like 9 hours of HD storage (my current unit has 30 hours and that's even a little tight for our viewing habits).



The SA8300HD is supposed to record at least 20 hours of HD, but I've never tested it. I know some of the earlier SA DVRs had a lot of problems, but the 8300 has been flawless for me. I considered the Cablecard route when I bought my LCD, but with cable being just on the cusp of being truely interactive, I went with the 8300 and have no regrets.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm an interface snob (I use a Mac as well). Oh, and I like a DVR that has some actual storage and records shows reliably.
> 
> 
> One of my staff has the HD DVR from TWC. The interface is atrocious, he is constantly telling me about shows the thing didn't record, and it only has like 9 hours of HD storage (my current unit has 30 hours and that's even a little tight for our viewing habits).



I'm a GUI snob as well and have used a Mac since it was System 6. Echo is far better than the vast majority of interface designs used by other cable and sat providers.


Tivo on the other hand I think is extremely childish, overly wordy, and takes up far to much screen real estate. Does the latest version actually support PIP in guide yet? I find it to be totally ridiculous that any onscreen grid listing does not have in-gude real time PIP. I have zero need for all the "Tivo enhancements" that function as a media server or find programming I might like. I have enough TV shows to watch as it is.


The Echo interface is visually fine. It doesn't overlay the screen and block the channel, the grid is competently and clearly arranged, doesn't stick overly helpful text explanations of every button press on every page and doesn't go crazy with transparency effects which seem to be de rigueur now.


Could it be better? Yes, disk usage display and a full synopsis of prerecorded shows are just two of the things that I can think of instantly. But given that it costs nothing to buy those are minor issues.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posq,
> 
> 
> Awhile back HERE I posted the below quote and you and I shared a couple posts on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past friday night during Stargate's season finale on the Sci-fi channel it was still the same. I'm noticing today on both the Sci-fi channel (ch.73) and WGN channel (ch.16) that the cloudy look is gone, unless my eye's are fooling me. Blacks now look black. I don't know if it was TWC's doing or the networks (my *guess* is it was TWC since both networks cleared up about the same time) but I'm glad the problem has been corrected. It looks good. I just wish it had been before Stargate ended but atleast it's fixed.



I'll check it out. You're on the Fayetteville headend, and I'm on Raleigh, so they may have made changes at one location and not the other. But I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed this morning that the TWC guide had WRAL listed as FOX???? Anyone else notice this? They had fox50 news on one channel listed as WRAL and the CBS morning show on the other WRAL channel. What gives?



WRAL of course owns FOX50. They brand their newscasts on FOX50 as "WRAL News on FOX50" WRAL 5.2 (256) often simulcasts the FOX50 newscast. There is nothing ascue here.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRAL of course owns FOX50. They brand their newscasts on FOX50 as "WRAL News on FOX50" WRAL 5.2 (256) often simulcasts the FOX50 newscast. There is nothing ascue here.



Learn something new everyday. thanks


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone ever been to Audio Advice on Glenwood? http://www.audioadvice.com/ 


Anyway, Im going today to have a look around. I want to take a look at the sony 1080P projector aswell as a few Fujitsu and Runco Plasma's.


If anyone has something they want me to check out now, let me know. Im going in a few hours.


----------



## SteveFitz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only person left on this forum that watches OTA HD?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I watch OTA all the time. There's no cable available where I live. We have DirecTV and HD OTA.


Steve


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone ever been to Audio Advice on Glenwood? http://www.audioadvice.com/
> 
> 
> Anyway, Im going today to have a look around. I want to take a look at the sony 1080P projector aswell as a few Fujitsu and Runco Plasma's.
> 
> 
> If anyone has something they want me to check out now, let me know. Im going in a few hours.



Better stop by the bank and get that home equity loan on your way


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya, they are doing 8 games this year. TWC better get NFL network soon.



I was on there website and I had to look hard to find any mention of High Def coverage. It seems they would be flaunting it. Which makes me wonder how they handle SD and HD. Are there 2 different channels? I often wonder if a channel like CNN could go HD on the same channel as the SD feed, kind of like different languages can be encoded in the same stream. For instance if your box can decode the HD it does, if it can't you see SD.


OK, not to open up empty speculation, but any inside information that anyone has gathered on the addition of NFL Network, HGTV-HD or National Geographic-HD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better stop by the bank and get that home equity loan on your way



why? the 50 inch runco plasma they have is only 10 grand.







im just having a look around anyway, im not buying until Fujitsu or runco come out with the 1080P plasma.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> OK, not to open up empty speculation, but any inside information that anyone has gathered on the addition of NFL Network, HGTV-HD or National Geographic-HD.



I believe NGCHD is in talks with time warner. ESPN2HD should be added to the TWC lineup soon. I dont think NFL network or HGTVHD are in any talks with TWC at the moment.


PS. TMCHD deal is done. should be comming to TWC soon.


----------



## VisionOn

this was the latest channel info posted last week or so.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello fellow TWC customers, the following is info gathered from emails to TWC Executive Fred Dressler. These are his quotes.
> 
> 
> Future HD channel update
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD - hopeful to have espn2hd in time for baseball.
> 
> STARZ-HD - End of the year at the earliest
> 
> CINEMAX-HD - is almost done
> 
> TMC-HD - is done
> 
> Wealth TV-HD - are not in the works
> 
> Outdoor Channel 2-HD - are not in the works
> 
> MHD (MTV) - will take many months to conclude.
> 
> National Geographic-HD - No Word
> 
> Food Network-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.
> 
> HGTV-HD - Scripps has not yet made us a proposal.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo on the other hand I think is extremely childish, overly wordy, and takes up far to much screen real estate. Does the latest version actually support PIP in guide yet? I find it to be totally ridiculous that any onscreen grid listing does not have in-gude real time PIP. I have zero need for all the "Tivo enhancements" that function as a media server or find programming I might like. I have enough TV shows to watch as it is.



Hmmm, when I'm watching TV the TiVo interface is not at all visible, so I don't understand how using 0% of the screen real estate is too much. As for PIP, no, it doesn't. And I don't care. I watch about 4 hours a month of live TV and never use the guide. I set the TiVo to record and forget about it. So PIP is as high on my list as the TiVo enhancements are on yours.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of my staff has the HD DVR from TWC. The interface is atrocious, he is constantly telling me about shows the thing didn't record, and it only has like 9 hours of HD storage (my current unit has 30 hours and that's even a little tight for our viewing habits).




Hmm...sure the TWC HD-DVR isn't as feature rich as a Tivo or ReplayTV (hey I still have a replayTV and love it!), but It's the only DVR I've ever used (and I've used all 3) that consistantly records reliably.. I record a ton of stuff and haven't had any issues with space, but then again I generally watch my recorded stuff the next day or two later.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, when I'm watching TV the TiVo interface is not at all visible, so I don't understand how using 0% of the screen real estate is too much. As for PIP, no, it doesn't. And I don't care. I watch about 4 hours a month of live TV and never use the guide. I set the TiVo to record and forget about it. So PIP is as high on my list as the TiVo enhancements are on yours.



So you're telling me that you never look at the guide? Never been in the mood for watching something different or checking that a new movie is on that week as a first run? How do you find entirely new shows you might be interested in recording? Do you rely solely on Tivo to isolate specific shows for you?


How can you comment on a major interface element and compare it to something else if you never use it? Echo is an IPG interface, that's all it is. I set the 8300 to record and forget about it as well, so on that basis they are the same.


That's like comparing the Finder in Mac OS 10 and Windows Explorer when you don't use either function.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you're telling me that you never look at the guide? Never been in the mood for watching something different or checking that a new movie is on that week as a first run? How do you find entirely new shows you might be interested in recording? Do you rely solely on Tivo to isolate specific shows for you?
> 
> 
> How can you comment on a major interface element and compare it to something else if you never use it? Echo is an IPG interface, that's all it is. I set the 8300 to record and forget about it as well, so on that basis they are the same.
> 
> 
> That's like comparing the Finder in Mac OS 10 and Windows Explorer when you don't use either function.



I don't think it's worth any more space to argue about it. You've got you're opinion and I've got mine. Neither of us is likely to be convinced by anything the other says. I'm waiting for the cablecard TiVo because I *want* to. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## quango

The PIP guide thing is a matter of taste; the TiVo live guide overlays the picture, so you can use that if you're incredibly obsessed with watching TV while you're in the guide.


Then again, if you don't want to miss something while you're in the guide (either the live one or "pick programs to record") there's always the Pause button...


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quango* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PIP guide thing is a matter of taste; the TiVo live guide overlays the picture, so you can use that if you're incredibly obsessed with watching TV while you're in the guide.
> 
> 
> Then again, if you don't want to miss something while you're in the guide (either the live one or "pick programs to record") there's always the Pause button...



The transparent IPG overlay is not just a Tivo thing I've seen it used in other places as well. It creates two problems with clarity. It reduces the legibility of a guide (which should be extremely clear with good differentiation between elements) and interrupts the image you might be trying to focus on in the background. So while you get more guide visible you lose clarity in two aspects at the same time.


While it may not bother you personally it's not a great design choice now for anything that is supposed to be easy to read and understand.


The Echo IPG (while it still has some stupid design elements) in comparison avoids this by having a solid background, bright guide and an image which you can see clearly or ignore without it affecting the legibility of the guide. Imagine a newspaper printed on transparent film and you'll see why it's not a great idea.


Over the past few years I've seen more satellite and cable providers adopt the PIP based guide, but Tivo still hasn't yet. So while Tivo may have more functionality it's interface needs to catch up. Ideally having the option of full solid guide or a PIP guide in one machine would be the way to go.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

So I went to Audio Advice today on Glenwood.


Checked out the following:


Sony SXRD 1080P projector

A few Fujitsu Plasma's

and a few Runco Plasma's


The PQ was fine on all of the above but I was expecting more for the price of these things. The Projector was 10k, the 40 some inch Fujitsu was like 9k and the Runco was 14k.


None of these top of the line sets looked calibrated to me. The Sony Projector was crushing black levels big time. The Fujitsu and Runco PQ were about the same. Both very nice but I wasnt really able to get a good picture on them as they were connected to D* hd-lite and there was pixelation and artifacts all over the picture.


All in all its a nice place with some nice gear but I wasnt impressed by the PQ on anything there. Maybe I am spoiled by my Samsung DLP 1080P because nothing there gave the same PQ as my calibrated Sammy. Im sure if the Fujitsu was calibrated and had a better HD source it would have been much better.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Also looked at some 30k Martin Logans. Very nice!


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also looked at some 30k Martin Logans. Very nice!



Martin Logan Electrostatics SOUND even better than they look.....


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Martin Logan Electrostatics SOUND even better than they look.....



oh I listened also. very very clear, crisp, sound is how I would word it i guess. very nice.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg,
> 
> 
> Awhile back HERE I posted the below quote and you and I shared a couple posts on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past friday night during Stargate's season finale on the Sci-fi channel it was still the same. I'm noticing today on both the Sci-fi channel (ch.73) and WGN channel (ch.16) that the cloudy look is gone, unless my eye's are fooling me. Blacks now look black. I don't know if it was TWC's doing or the networks (my *guess* is it was TWC since both networks cleared up about the same time) but I'm glad the problem has been corrected. It looks good. I just wish it had been before Stargate ended but atleast it's fixed.



I checked out WGN and SciFi on the Triangle system, and by jillies, they look a whole lot better here as well. Golf still looks a little ragged.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ya, they are doing 8 games this year. TWC better get NFL network soon.



I e-mailed Dressler specifically about the NFL Network 2 days ago. He hasn't responded- which is unusual for him. Makes me think that there is nothing to report.


TWC has a very frosty relationship (hence it being the only one of the top 5 cable providers to NOT carry the NFL Network) with the NFL. I would bet that in addition to insisting on being on the basic digital tier, the NFL is now asking more per subscriber (since it will be in more demand with the Thurs/Sat regular season package). The tightwads at TWC thought what they were (BEFORE getting the new regular season package) asking was too expensive. So, I would be shocked if they actually get a carriage agreement. Dressler has said in the past that he believes the NFL Network is a "niche" channel and not worthy of being on basic digital. Curious, though, that channels that I would certainly consider less widely appealing (Golf Network, OLN, etc, etc) are now part of digital basic. Of course, the real reason is MONEY. TWC squeezes every dime out of content networks so that they can divert their huge profits to their many other monolithic entities (Warner Bros movies, music, AOL, etc.).


As for ESPN2HD ... I think we've been given a line about it being added in time for baseball. I also asked him in the e-mail about ESPN2HD (since baseball is only 2+ weeks away). Again, no response. Given their MO, I would be absolutely stunned if this is added any time soon.


Who knows ... maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised this time.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked out WGN and SciFi on the Triangle system, and by jillies, they look a whole lot better here as well. Golf still looks a little ragged.



Thanks for the confirmation. After further Sci-fi channel viewing yesterday afternoon (Night Stalker marathon)







it's still not quite as clear/crisp as the other digital channels but it's still much better than it was before this week.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Something you raleigh/durham guys may find interesting.


When I was at audio advice last night, one of the guys was telling me that Marc Jacobson, (the guy with his dog on all the toyota commercials) bought all his gear there.


this is a pic of his setup. its not really a dedicated theater but he has some pretty expensive gear..


his 2 tower speakers are Martin Logan E2 speakers. price range of about $105,000. His 4 surround speakers are Martin Logan Vantage for a total of $60,000 for the 4 of them. His center channel is the Martin Logan Theater i. Not sure of the price on that but im sure its hefty. Im sure with all the other gear that he has there, the total was somewhere around $300,000-$400,000..

http://www.audioadvice.com/pub_images/Jacobson.jpg


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something you raleigh/durham guys may find interesting.
> 
> 
> When I was at audio advice last night, one of the guys was telling me that Marc Jacobson, (the guy with his dog on all the toyota commercials) bought all his gear there.
> 
> 
> this is a pic of his setup. its not really a dedicated theater but he has some pretty expensive gear..
> 
> 
> his 2 tower speakers are Martin Logan E2 speakers. price range of about $105,000. His 4 surround speakers are Martin Logan Vantage for a total of $60,000 for the 4 of them. His center channel is the Martin Logan Theater i. Not sure of the price on that but im sure its hefty. Im sure with all the other gear that he has there, the total was somewhere around $300,000-$400,000..
> 
> http://www.audioadvice.com/pub_images/Jacobson.jpg



I bet that room is good and warm with all those Audio Research Tubes.....


----------



## deArgila

Does anyone know the QAM channel carrying the secondary TWC HD feed for the NCAA tournament?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something you raleigh/durham guys may find interesting.
> 
> 
> When I was at audio advice last night, one of the guys was telling me that Marc Jacobson, (the guy with his dog on all the toyota commercials) bought all his gear there.
> 
> 
> this is a pic of his setup. its not really a dedicated theater but he has some pretty expensive gear..
> 
> 
> his 2 tower speakers are Martin Logan E2 speakers. price range of about $105,000. His 4 surround speakers are Martin Logan Vantage for a total of $60,000 for the 4 of them. His center channel is the Martin Logan Theater i. Not sure of the price on that but im sure its hefty. Im sure with all the other gear that he has there, the total was somewhere around $300,000-$400,000..
> 
> http://www.audioadvice.com/pub_images/Jacobson.jpg



DAAAAAAAAAAANG! SWEEEEEEEEEET! And that lovely Lexicon Processer sitting front and center.


----------



## DonB2

Is Marc Jacobson also the bobbing headed doll guy?


All I can say is his neighbors must love him when he cranks that home theatre up!


-DonB2


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the QAM channel carrying the secondary TWC HD feed for the NCAA tournament?



Don't know the QAM channel but this list the games available:

http://www.wral.com/marchmania/7969632/detail.html


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Marc Jacobson also the bobbing headed doll guy?



yep


----------



## HDTV-NUT

also, he has 4 Martin Logan Subs sitting in each corner of the room.


----------



## posg

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned that during last night's basketball tournament, WRAL had TWO HD channels and 4 SD channels running on TWC, and only had the 4 SD channels OTA.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned that during last night's basketball tournament, WRAL had TWO HD channels and 4 SD channels running on TWC, and only had the 4 SD channels OTA.



The WRAL press release stated this would be the case. Anyone know the QAM of WRAL-HD2?


----------



## dslate69

Has anyone noticed how slow the TWC emails are in comming out with time sensitive news? I just got the notice of CBS carrying all the games this morning and I remember the Olympics had already started when they let us know about UHD and all the other Olympic coverage. Luckily I am a channel flipper and notice things before their news letter.


Anyone notice WRAL's OTA is not in HD for the NCAA?

Anyone know if DirecTv or DISH are getting all the games like TWC is?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice WRAL's OTA is not in HD for the NCAA?



They are multicasting 4 SD games at the same time on OTA during the first round. They will probably broadcast in HD during later rounds.


By the way, here is a link to a schedule on TWC's web site.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...wral_ncaa.html


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know the QAM of WRAL-HD2?



If you have a digital box from TWC, you can find out, by doing this...


Tune to channel 254 first, then tune to channel 999 to see the Diagnostic screen (which works only if you already disabled Parental control, I think). Then scroll down to "Tuning info" (or something like that), and it will show the frequency (in MHz) and the subchannel number.


To convert the frequency to a channel number, use either of these equations:

Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.

Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.


For example, TWC channel 255 has a frequency of 591 MHz, and the subchannel is 2, so the QAM channel is 85.2, since (591 - 81) / 6 = 85.


----------



## ENDContra

Is anyone getting DD 5.1 on either of the WRAL HD channels on TWC? Both are coming up as 2.0 on my receiver. I had this issue last week during The Unit (Saturday rebroadcast)...it started in 5.1 but randomly dropped to 2.0 about 5-10 minutes in. Im pretty sure CBS does all of their live HD broadcasts in DD 5.1 so I dont think this is a matter of 5.1 not being available.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a digital box from TWC, you can find out, by doing this...
> 
> 
> Tune to channel 254 first, then tune to channel 999 to see the Diagnostic screen (which works only if you already disabled Parental control, I think). Then scroll down to "Tuning info" (or something like that), and it will show the frequency (in MHz) and the subchannel number.
> 
> 
> To convert the frequency to a channel number, use either of these equations:
> 
> Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.
> 
> Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.
> 
> 
> For example, TWC channel 255 has a frequency of 591 MHz, and the subchannel is 2, so the QAM channel is 85.2, since (591 - 81) / 6 = 85.




So, for those that don't have a digital box, can someone do the math for us?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The WRAL press release stated this would be the case. Anyone know the QAM of WRAL-HD2?



I did a rescan and found it on 107-1


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did a rescan and found it on 107-1
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks...it takes my set over an hour to rescan. Many thanks.


----------



## Daryl L

TWC 254 = 693.000Mhz (Program # 001*) - 51Mhz = 642Mhz / 6Mhz = 107 QAM

**note: Program # 001 = .1?*


I swear though, On my Sharp LCD w/QAM-in-the-Clear tuner I tried directly tuning to each channel # 107.1 thru 107.8 and found nothing. Yet I get 5.1 thru 5.5 and a rescan doesn't pick it up either. And 254 is labeled Clear to Air.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC 254 = 693.000 Mhz (Program # 001*) - 51 Mhz = 642 Mhz / 6 Mhz = 107 QAM
> 
> **note: Program # 001 = .1?*
> 
> 
> I swear though, On my Sharp LCD w/QAM-in-the-Clear tuner I tried directly tuning to each channel # 107.1 thru 107.8 and found nothing. Yet I get 5.1 thru 5.5 and a rescan doesn't pick it up either. And 254 is labeled Clear to Air.



My 5.1 still has the HD station coming through. Obviously it's remapped.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC 254 = 693.000Mhz (Program # 001*) - 51Mhz = 642Mhz / 6Mhz = 107 QAM
> 
> **note: Program # 001 = .1?*
> 
> 
> I swear though, On my Sharp LCD w/QAM-in-the-Clear tuner I tried directly tuning to each channel # 107.1 thru 107.8 and found nothing. Yet I get 5.1 thru 5.5 and a rescan doesn't pick it up either. And 254 is labeled Clear to Air.




I've got it on 107.2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 5.1 still has the HD station coming through. Obviously it's remapped.



Yep, I've always gotten ch.5.1 (remapped from 85.1) which is TWC ch.255. I'm just not getting TWC ch.254 on my QAM tuner anywhere.


On my integrated QAM tuner I get:

5.1 HD ch.255

5.2 SD ch.256

5.3 SD ch.257

5.4 SD ch.258

5.5 SD ch.259


Always have gotten those, except 5.4 & 5.5 were just blank before the games. And actually when I puch in 107.2 it jumps to 107.1. Odd and I'm gessing thats 254 on my system (Fayetteville) even though *drewwho* gets it on 107.1. No big deal though since I have a cable box, just curiosity.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I've always gotten ch.5.1 (remapped from 85.1) which is TWC ch.255. I'm just not getting TWC ch.254 on my QAM tuner anywhere.
> 
> 
> On my integrated QAM tuner I get:
> 
> 5.1 HD ch.255
> 
> 5.2 SD ch.256
> 
> 5.3 SD ch.257
> 
> 5.4 SD ch.258
> 
> 5.5 SD ch.259
> 
> 
> Always have gotten those, except 5.4 & 5.5 were just blank before the games. And actually when I puch in 107.2 it jumps to 107.1. Odd and I'm gessing thats 254 on my system (Fayetteville) even though *drewwho* gets it on 107.1. No big deal though since I have a cable box, just curiosity.



Are you sure 254 isn't on 107.1?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure 254 isn't on 107.1?



HeHe, nope I'm not sure.







I'm only sure my TV won't detect it on any 107.x subchannel. And that I can tune directly to 107.1, 107.3, 107.4, 107.5, 107.6, 107.7 and 107.8 and get nothing and if I tune to 107.2 it goes to a blank 107.1.


----------



## Daryl L

LOL, I just found it.







It's on ch.0 on my tv. On my tv all of WRAL'S digital channels remap to the 5.x channels. I guess my tv is using the PSIP data. All the other "Clear to Air" digital channels listed below all map to ch.0 in this exact order. I guess since 254 isn't available OTA there's no PSIP to map it to a 5.x channel.


0 WRAL HD (TWC ch.254)

0 ABC11 SD WTVD-DT

0 TVGUIDE CHANNEL

0 WB22 SD WLFL

0 CBS5 SD WRAL

0 NBA LEAGUE PASS PREVIEW CHANNEL

0 DISCHD

0 TNTHD

0 FOX50 SD WRAZ

0 UPN28 SD WRDC

0 OXYGEN CHANNEL

0 UNC-TV SD (KIDS?)

0 NBC17 SD WNCN-DT

0 QVC SHOPPING CHANNEL

0 HSN HOME SHOPPING NETWORK

0 TRAVEL CHANNEL

0 TWC NEWS14 CAROLINA WEATHER CHANNEL (CABLE CH.100)

0 ONDEMAND PREVIEW

0 EVENTS INDEMAND PREVIEW

0 UNIVISION SD

0 WGN9 SD

0 NOT SURE, NO LOGO AND PAID PROGRAMMING

0 TELEFUTURA SD

0 SAHLA LOCAL ACCESS CHANNEL (?) CH.60 ON CABLE

0 NEWS14 NEW CHANNEL

0 NBC SD WECT6

0 WB NETWORK (NO OTA AFFILIATE)

0 WFXB43 FOX

0 WMMB21 UPN

0 WPDE15 ABC

0 WBTW13 CBS

0 WAUG-TV (RALEIGH LOCAL)

0 WRAL5 SD WEATHER CENTER (113.4


----------



## david118383

What is the reception like in Chapel Hill? Will I need a very powerful antenna to pick up channels or will a small indoor one like the silver sensor work?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the reception like in Chapel Hill? Will I need a very powerful antenna to pick up channels or will a small indoor one like the silver sensor work?



go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx and type in your zip code.


----------



## david118383

Well I've done that, but I still don't understand what it all means or what I kind of antenna I need. I'm really new to this whole thing.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Well its pretty simple really. Go to bestbuy or radio shack and get an indoor antenna. If all the channels come in then you are set. If not, take the antenna back and get your money back, then you will know you need an outdoor antenna.


----------



## david118383

Ok thanks. The problem is though that I'm not in Chapel Hill yet. I'll be moving there in the summer, but I'm wanting to get an antenna to use now that will hopefully work there as well. Is there anyone on here from the Chapel Hill/Carborro area?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. The problem is though that I'm not in Chapel Hill yet. I'll be moving there in the summer, but I'm wanting to get an antenna to use now that will hopefully work there as well. Is there anyone on here from the Chapel Hill/Carborro area?



even people that live in that area cant help you. things like buildings, trees, electrical interferiance and so on all play a roll. You will have to just wait until you move in to see.


----------



## raleigh1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> click the link, i think it may help you. the best thing to do is see for yourself by trying both connections. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articl...icomponent.htm
> 
> 
> also, i dont know what 8300 box you have but mine has HDMI not DVI.




Thanks for the article on DVI and HDMI cable. So it looks like my LG HDTV has a DVI connection but not an HDMI connection. The 8300 cable box has a HDMI connection but not a DVI connection. From reading the article, it looks like I would need an adapter. Can someone walk me through what I need? Do I need a DVI cable, HDMI cable, and a DVI/HDMI adapter? or just the adapter and one cable? Thanks in advance.


Raleigh1208


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the article on DVI and HDMI cable. So it looks like my LG HDTV has a DVI connection but not an HDMI connection. The 8300 cable box has a HDMI connection but not a DVI connection. From reading the article, it looks like I would need an adapter. Can someone walk me through what I need? Do I need a DVI cable, HDMI cable, and a DVI/HDMI adapter? or just the adapter and one cable? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208



It's probably simplest to get a HDMI to DVI cable (HDMI on one end and DVI on the other). Then a simple L/R audio cable for audio.


----------



## banshee740

meh instead of watching the ohio state game on 5.3 i watched the wral technicians rewinding tapes


now back to the game


----------



## jeremiah75

Raleigh1208,


You need a female DVI to male HDMI adapter, if you already have a DVI cable for your tv. I did a Google search and they are $20 - $30 each. A male DVI to male HDMI cable will be a little more, if you don't have a DVI cable.


----------



## raleigh1208




HDTV-NUT said:


> click the link, i think it may help you. the best thing to do is see for yourself by trying both connections. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articl...icomponent.htm
> 
> 
> Do you recommend the cables from bluejeancable.com?
> 
> 
> Do the more expensive ones make a difference?
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208


----------



## scsiraid




raleigh1208 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> click the link, i think it may help you. the best thing to do is see for yourself by trying both connections. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articl...icomponent.htm
> 
> 
> Do you recommend the cables from bluejeancable.com?
> 
> 
> Do the more expensive ones make a difference?
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long does your cable need to be?
Click to expand...


----------



## raleigh1208




scsiraid said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How long does your cable need to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 or 4 feet, max.
> 
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208
Click to expand...


----------



## shpitz

you should check out the following stores:


cablesforless.com

compunettech.com

monoprice.com

svideo.com


i've ordered some cables from them and they are good quality with much lower price than many other places.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




raleigh1208 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> click the link, i think it may help you. the best thing to do is see for yourself by trying both connections. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articl...icomponent.htm
> 
> 
> Do you recommend the cables from bluejeancable.com?
> 
> 
> Do the more expensive ones make a difference?
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jeans Cable are very good cable. Monoprice.com also makes good cables. I got my HDMI from Monoprice. The only difference between a monoprice HDMI cable and a Monster HDMI cable is a huge price difference. There is no difference in performance. Now, you can have a crappy cable that wont be that good, but as long as you buy from blue jeans or monoprice or bettercables, you will be getting a high Quility cable.
Click to expand...


----------



## HDTV-NUT

raleigh1208, this is the cable you will want to go with. HDMI to DVI. http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


I should also ask, what type of TV do you have? If its a RP CRT or direct view CRT, there will be no improvement with HDMI. HDMI and DVI are a digital connection, they work best with digital TV's, plasma, LCD, DLP, LCOS, etc.. a CRT is an analog TV and works best with an analog connection, (Component Cable).


----------



## raleigh1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> raleigh1208, this is the cable you will want to go with. HDMI to DVI. http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style=
> 
> 
> I should also ask, what type of TV do you have? If its a RP CRT or direct view CRT, there will be no improvement with HDMI. HDMI and DVI are a digital connection, they work best with digital TV's, plasma, LCD, DLP, LCOS, etc.. a CRT is an analog TV and works best with an analog connection, (Component Cable).




Thanks for the info. I've got an LG 37 inch LCD HDTV (du37lz30), which has a DVI connection but not an HDMI connection. So it sounds like I need the DVI-HDMI cable and an audio cable. I'm assuming I want a digital audio cable?


Raleigh1208


----------



## raleigh1208

Thanks for all the information on HDMI to DVI cables and the various manufacturers. They certainly beat by a mile the over-priced Monster cables. But I need your help again. From looking at the suggestions, I found the following, with very different prices:


Better Cables, Display Magic HDMI to DVI Cable 6.56 ft--$89.95:

http://www.bettercables.com/index.as...PROD&ProdID=11 



Blue Jeans Cable, DVI to HDMI Cable, 6 ft--$24.50:

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi/index.htm 



Cables for Less, HDMI to DVI-D Dual Link Cable 6 ft--$14.49:

http://www.cablesforless.com/index.a...OD&ProdID=2380 



Mono Price HDMI DVI 6 ft--$6.44:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 



From $89.95 to $6.44 is a BIG difference!! Am I comparing apples and apples? Or should I go with the $6.44? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


Raleigh1208


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the information on HDMI to DVI cables and the various manufacturers. They certainly beat by a mile the over-priced Monster cables. But I need your help again. From looking at the suggestions, I found the following, with very different prices:
> 
> 
> Better Cables, Display Magic HDMI to DVI Cable 6.56 ft--$89.95:
> 
> http://www.bettercables.com/index.as...PROD&ProdID=11
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jeans Cable, DVI to HDMI Cable, 6 ft--$24.50:
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Cables for Less, HDMI to DVI-D Dual Link Cable 6 ft--$14.49:
> 
> http://www.cablesforless.com/index.a...OD&ProdID=2380
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Price HDMI DVI 6 ft--$6.44:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 
> From $89.95 to $6.44 is a BIG difference!! Am I comparing apples and apples? Or should I go with the $6.44? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208



Go with the monoprice cable. I can promise you that there will be no Picture Quility difference between the 2. What you could do, just to see for yourself is, go to bestbuy and buy the most expensive DVI/HDMI cable they have. Also order the DVI/HDMI cable from monoprice. Once you have both you can compare them. After you see that there is no difference, then you can take the expensive cable back to bestbuy and get your money back.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I want a digital audio cable?
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208



Do you have a reciever that you will be plugging the audio cable into or are you just talking about the cable from your Set top box to the TV?


----------



## raleigh1208




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a reciever that you will be plugging the audio cable into or are you just talking about the cable from your Set top box to the TV?




No receiver. Just the cable from the set top box to the TV.


Raleigh1208


----------



## mikedaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is the reception like in Chapel Hill? Will I need a very powerful antenna to pick up channels or will a small indoor one like the silver sensor work?



I live out in the woods past university lake in chapel hill.


I've got a roof-mounted, amplified square shooter (for the multipath from the trees) as well as a silver sensor (w/ no amp) inside.


With the square shooter, I can get the following chanels with around 90% signal quality:


pbs (4)

cbs (5)

abc (11)

nbc (17)

fox (50)


WB and UPN come in very spotty (around 60%), which is not fun to watch.


With the silver sensor, I get the same as above at lower signal levels (around 75%), and UPN & WB barely come in at all (around 20%).


I hope this helps!


----------



## cbordman

Just saw in the News and Observer that Game Show Network on Time Warner will be moving to the (2.95 extra) digital sports tier in april. Can't find ANY mention of this on the time warner website. Is this true?


I can think of a few dozen other channels in the 100's that i would like to get rid of... But i kind of like GSN.



ahh, found this with Google. http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6314295.html


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No receiver. Just the cable from the set top box to the TV.
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208



then you just need the basic audio cables.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just saw in the News and Observer that Game Show Network on Time Warner will be moving to the (2.95 extra) digital sports tier in april. Can't find ANY mention of this on the time warner website. Is this true?
> 
> 
> I can think of a few dozen other channels in the 100's that i would like to get rid of... But i kind of like GSN.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh, found this with Google. http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6314295.html



i never watch that channel anyway so it dosent bother me. but i agree, i would like to see them get rid of alot of crap channels and give me more HD!


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i never watch that channel anyway so it dosent bother me. but i agree, i would like to see them get rid of alot of crap channels and give me more HD!



Looks like the Outdoor channel too..
http://www.newsobserver.com/715/story/420295.html 


Oh well, at least our monthly price should go down since we are losing channels..


----------



## Daryl L

According to the mail GSN, Outdoor (both obviously to the Sports Package channels)and IFC is moving. The IFC channel (ch.170) is being moved to ch.305.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the Outdoor channel too..
> http://www.newsobserver.com/715/story/420295.html
> 
> 
> Oh well, at least our monthly price should go down since we are losing channels..



You were kidding right? When have cable prices ever gone down? They'll either keep charging what they do or add back some more channels for which I don't want to pay...


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You were kidding right? When have cable prices ever gone down? They'll either keep charging what they do or add back some more channels for which I don't want to pay...



just like gas prices...


only way to bring it down is find an alternative, case in point DSL...


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the Outdoor channel too..
> http://www.newsobserver.com/715/story/420295.html
> 
> 
> Oh well, at least our monthly price should go down since we are losing channels..



Your sarcasm was not lost on me.


----------



## Erik Garci

Today I noticed that Discovery HD was moved from QAM channel 84.2 to 110.4.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

I dont watch any of those channels so it dosent bother me.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I noticed that Discovery HD was moved from QAM channel 84.2 to 110.4.



I too noticed lastnight it was missing from it's usual location.


----------



## paulnccu

folks:

anybody on TW basic cable or OTA not getting discovery channel on 84.2? i haven't received a signal on 84.2, discovery HD, in three days...anybody else?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> anybody on TW basic cable or OTA not getting discovery channel on 84.2? i haven't received a signal on 84.2, discovery HD, in three days...anybody else?



It's on 110.4 now, as I just mentioned.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> anybody on TW basic cable or OTA not getting discovery channel on 84.2? i haven't received a signal on 84.2, discovery HD, in three days...anybody else?



read 2 post above. lol


----------



## posg

Recently I had not been able to receive WRDC-28 at all over the air, at 16 miles, with a 4228 and 7777. This morning both WRDC-28 (27) and WLFL-22 (57) are coming in gangbusters with "98's" on my tuning bar. The most I'd ever gotten before was in the low 80's. Also the low power Home Shopping Network outlet on 58 has been off the air for a few days.


WLFL still looks hideous. And all this comes at the shutdown of WLFL's abismal "local"







newcast at the end of the month.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently I had not been able to receive WRDC-28 at all over the air, at 16 miles, with a 4228 and 7777. This morning both WRDC-28 (27) and WLFL-22 (57) are coming in gangbusters with "98's" on my tuning bar. The most I'd ever gotten before was in the low 80's. Also the low power Home Shopping Network outlet on 58 has been off the air for a few days.
> 
> 
> WLFL still looks hideous. And all this comes at the shutdown of WLFL's abismal "local"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newcast at the end of the month.



I've always been able to get 22.1 and 28.1 with an $8 rabbit ear set at 17.5 miles away. Signal has always been in the 60's. Haven't checked the signal in awhile. I'll see if it's any higher this evening.


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's on 110.4 now, as I just mentioned.



EG and Co.:


How did you figure out the HD Discovery had moved to 110? Did you do an autoprogram search after not finding it on its old 84 slot?

As I'm sure you've figured out, I'm new to the Raleigh HDTV game. I ask the above because I'm wondering if this channel-switching is a common phenomena or a one-time thing. My TV takes as a long as 40 minutes to autoprogram (and the idea that Discovery had been moved hadn't even occurred to me anyway)...do we know who moved it (TW?) and why? It all seems like we're watching, and discussing, some underground network from Max Headroom's heyday...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently I had not been able to receive WRDC-28 at all over the air, at 16 miles, with a 4228 and 7777. This morning both WRDC-28 (27) and WLFL-22 (57) are coming in gangbusters with "98's" on my tuning bar. The most I'd ever gotten before was in the low 80's. Also the low power Home Shopping Network outlet on 58 has been off the air for a few days.
> 
> 
> WLFL still looks hideous. And all this comes at the shutdown of WLFL's abismal "local"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newcast at the end of the month.



You thinking they went to full power?


Down hear in Pembroke shortly after noon I'm getting a weak signal on 27 (not enough for video during the afternoon) which I've never gotten.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EG and Co.:
> 
> 
> How did you figure out the HD Discovery had moved to 110? Did you do an autoprogram search after not finding it on its old 84 slot?
> 
> As I'm sure you've figured out, I'm new to the Raleigh HDTV game. I ask the above because I'm wondering if this channel-switching is a common phenomena or a one-time thing. My TV takes as a long as 40 minutes to autoprogram (and the idea that Discovery had been moved hadn't even occurred to me anyway)...do we know who moved it (TW?) and why? It all seems like we're watching, and discussing, some underground network from Max Headroom's heyday...



Moving channels isn't a regular occurance but since their moving 3 digital channels at the end of this month it's no suprise for this kind of QAM channel switch. Along with DiscHD's QAM channel -reassignment they added PAX to my QAM in the CLEAR lineup but since my tv maps all QAM in the CLEAR to ch.0 I'm not sure what the QAM channel is. According to the cable box it should be QAM 117.9.


(753.00Mhz - 51Mhz) / 6Mhz = 117 (program number = 009) = 117.9


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EG and Co.:
> 
> 
> How did you figure out the HD Discovery had moved to 110? Did you do an autoprogram search after not finding it on its old 84 slot?



I could have done an auto-scan, but that takes too much time, so instead I used my TWC box to find out, like this...


Tune to channel 280 first, then tune to channel 999 to see the Diagnostic screen (which works only if you already disabled Parental Control, I think). Then scroll down to "Tuning", and it will show the frequency (in MHz) and the program number (aka the subchannel number).


To convert the frequency to a channel number, use either of these equations:

Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.

Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.


In this case, TWC channel 280 now has a frequency of 711 MHz, and the subchannel is 4, so the QAM channel is 110.4, since (711 - 51) / 6 = 110.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You thinking they went to full power?
> 
> 
> Down hear in Pembroke shortly after noon I'm getting a weak signal on 27 (not enough for video during the afternoon) which I've never gotten.



They must have... I'm getting UPN28 in Greenville at 80% which has never happened before. Usually I can only pick them up at maybe 2 or 3 in the morning! And that's at like 30-40% signal strength...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They must have... I'm getting UPN28 in Greenville at 80% which has never happened before. Usually I can only pick them up at maybe 2 or 3 in the morning! And that's at like 30-40% signal strength...



Ok thx, I'll try them later this evening after WRAL and the others lock in good.


----------



## Oldemanphil

I'm new to this forum. I just got a Vizio 32HD LCD tv with QAM tuner. The in the clear HD broadcasts of the NCAA games is fantastic. It seems better than my normal TWC digital HD box output, but it could just be the Vizio's LCD resolution compared to my old rear project CRT HD monitor.


I seem to get some lip sync problems on the Tonight show with the QAM HD reception. Does anyone else have this problem?


Thanks, this forum has been very helpful.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I have not received any reports of problems since we installed our new encoders in December. As soon as you guys can review your DVR copies please let us know if this was a one time only lipsync issue, or more often. It will take a few days for any pattern to appear in these posts, Oldemanphil, because of timeshifting, and how they receive it. When replying please mention OTA, QAM, or TWC STB / DVR. You certainly are in the right place for info!


Channel scans? Well, I would certainly recommend it at least monthly. Sure it takes a long time, but you can kick it off before going to bed or work, and complete it later. During the Olympics, we turned off 17-2, then back on afterwards. That can freak out some receivers and throw things askew. We just installed a software upgrade on our PSIP generator, (twice, as the first time it kicked us back to 55-1) That certainly plays havoc with receivers!


Yes, WLFL and WRDC are now reaching full power, so there's another reason to scan channels.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

NBC17ENG, I noticed a little freezing last night while watching My name is Earl. I think it did it twice during the show. Is this a local issue or no? Thanks


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, I picked up WLFL22 and WRDC28 lastnight. Now maybe I'll get a chance to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD.







BTW, whats with the little gray sidebars on 4x3 material on WLFL? Looks like their zooming (didn' look stretched) 1.33:1 to 1.66:1. Why?


Now, WLFL, WRDC, WTVD and WNCN I get at about equal signal strength @ my location with WRAL & WRAZ @ a slightly stronger signal strength. But kinda hard to tell from lastnight due to the weather we had down my way lastnight. I'm just past the horizon (~77 miles from the WRAL tower by way of the buzzard). If I was only 20 miles closer.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have not received any reports of problems since we installed our new encoders in December. As soon as you guys can review your DVR copies please let us know if this was a one time only lipsync issue, or more often. It will take a few days for any pattern to appear in these posts, Oldemanphil, because of timeshifting, and how they receive it. When replying please mention OTA, QAM, or TWC STB / DVR. You certainly are in the right place for info!
> 
> 
> Channel scans? Well, I would certainly recommend it at least monthly. Sure it takes a long time, but you can kick it off before going to bed or work, and complete it later. During the Olympics, we turned off 17-2, then back on afterwards. That can freak out some receivers and throw things askew. We just installed a software upgrade on our PSIP generator, (twice, as the first time it kicked us back to 55-1) That certainly plays havoc with receivers!
> 
> 
> Yes, WLFL and WRDC are now reaching full power, so there's another reason to scan channels.



I remember spotting one video glitch on on TWC STB/DVR on "My Names is Earl" just as the were getting out of bed in the store. Didn't notice any lip sync errors though. DANG!! That's on hilarious show.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I picked up WLFL22 and WRDC28 lastnight. Now maybe I'll get a chance to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, whats with the little gray sidebars on 4x3 material on WLFL? Looks like their zooming (didn' look stretched) 1.33:1 to 1.66:1. Why?
> 
> 
> Now, WLFL, WRDC, WTVD and WNCN I get at about equal signal strength @ my location with WRAL & WRAZ @ a slightly stronger signal strength. But kinda hard to tell from lastnight due to the weather we had down my way lastnight. I'm just past the horizon (~77 miles from the WRAL tower by way of the buzzard). If I was only 20 miles closer.



The grey bars on WLFL have always been there. The zooming is new within the last view weeks. Their HD has that "watching though a vaseline coated screen" look that WNCN had before they upgraded their encoder. The SD is awful. WRDC does not, of course, do HD.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The grey bars on WLFL have always been there. The zooming is new within the last view weeks. Their HD has that "watching though a vaseline coated screen" that WNCN had before they upgraded their encoders.



The zooming is indeed annoying, especially when they forget to switch back to the HD feed, which happens quite often. The only show we watch on WLFL is my wife's "Reba", and I don't think it looks that terrible. I only notice the "watching though a vaseline coated screen" when they are zooming the SD feed; HD looks decent to my untrained eyes. They seem to have a bit more motion artifacts than other stations, but far fewer than WNCN had before they upgraded their encoders.


The really annoying thing is that the Sunday night "Reba Beginnings" (fancy term for reruns from season 2) have terrible lip sync; it is off by nearly a second. Friday night's new Rebas are fine. Have you found lip sync problems on their other shows?


Anyway, I'm glad they are at full power. That should hopefully fix the occasional breakup we saw when they were at low power..


Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The really annoying thing is that the Sunday night "Reba Beginnings" (fancy term for reruns from season 2) have terrible lip sync; it is off by nearly a second. Friday night's new Rebas are fine. Have you found lip sync problems on their other shows?
> 
> 
> Drew



Lastnight being the first time I've gotten WB22's OTA digital signal I honestly can't answer that.







I only caught about 10 minutes WB22 lastnight. Friends was on an looked/sounded ok.


Plus I only got one WLFL channel which was 22.1HD and one WRDC channel 28.1SD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lastnight being the first time I've gotten WB22's OTA digital signal I honestly can't answer that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only caught about 10 minutes WB22 lastnight. Friends was on an looked/sounded ok.
> 
> 
> Plus I only got one WLFL channel which was 22.1HD and one WRDC channel 28.1SD.



That's all there is right now.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's all there is right now.



Ok, thx. Just confirming.


----------



## soso321

I too have been getting UPN 28 here in Duplin County about 70 miles at least what one of the websites said from the towers. 70 to 80 percent during the day and 100 at night. Since about monday I think. Before that barely a blip. Has anyone else seemed to have noticed a drop in WTVD and WRAL signals since getting UPN and WB?

I have never been able to get them during the day but now barely get them at night now, just upn is coming in all the time.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Do you guys think they boosted the signal because of the new network that is taking UPN's place? Anyone know how far off that is?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could have done an auto-scan, but that takes too much time, so instead I used my TWC box to find out, like this...
> 
> 
> Tune to channel 280 first, then tune to channel 999 to see the Diagnostic screen (which works only if you already disabled Parental Control, I think). Then scroll down to "Tuning", and it will show the frequency (in MHz) and the program number (aka the subchannel number).
> 
> 
> To convert the frequency to a channel number, use either of these equations:
> 
> Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.
> 
> Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.
> 
> 
> In this case, TWC channel 280 now has a frequency of 711 MHz, and the subchannel is 4, so the QAM channel is 110.4, since (711 - 51) / 6 = 110.



Thanks for all the help. SHOHD is now on 84.2 if I am doing my math correctly. One other thing of note, if it says "Clear to Air" the channel is available w/o a cable card. If not, a cable card must be used to tune. Is this correct?


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys think they boosted the signal because of the new network that is taking UPN's place? Anyone know how far off that is?



Doubt it. I think the deadline for going full power is in June. Suprisingly they just happen to be early.


UPN and WB cease to exist and CW network premieres in September.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other thing of note, if it says "Clear to Air" the channel is available w/o a cable card. If not, a cable card must be used to tune. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Correct. But with a cablecard there shouldn't be a need to tune directly to the 84.2 QAM channel.


----------



## CCsoftball7

The biggest difficulty I had was, by default, the parental control was set to "on". So, when I tuned to 999, I could not see the sub channel. This is a great tool to be able to use your QAM tuner.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lastnight being the first time I've gotten WB22's OTA digital signal I honestly can't answer that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only caught about 10 minutes WB22 lastnight. Friends was on an looked/sounded ok.
> 
> 
> Plus I only got one WLFL channel which was 22.1HD and one WRDC channel 28.1SD.



The weird thing for me is that I used to get a signal from WLFL during the day and nothing from WRDC during the day. Now, I get WRDC all day long, but WLFL only at night. During the day, I can't even get any measurable signal from WLFL anymore. Bizarre!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The weird thing for me is that I used to get a signal from WLFL during the day and nothing from WRDC during the day. Now, I get WRDC all day long, but WLFL only at night. During the day, I can't even get any measurable signal from WLFL anymore. Bizarre!



HeHe, yep that's bizarre. I still haven't gotten to watch them beside a few minutes that first night (thursday). The weather wouldn't let me get anything from Raleigh at all yesterday or lastnight. I'm gettin WRAL and WRAZ right now but the rest are still slightly too weak. Should strengthen by dark though.


----------



## pti711

Since WLFL has gone to full power I am getting 70%-80% signal indicator but no pictuce what so ever (black screen with guide info). I have an dish Network 811. Is there anyone else having the same issue with this station?


----------



## Erik Garci

Do the subchannels on WUNC/PBS OTA typically look like this?


This is what I'm getting with an AccessDTV card...

59.1, virtual 4.2, name is UNC-HD but it shows a UNC-TV logo on the bottom

59.2, virtual 4.5, name is UNC-NC but it shows a UNC-TV logo on the bottom

59.3, virtual 320.78, no name but it says "The program services of UNC-HD will resume at 8:00 P.M."

59.4, virtual 16.872, no name but it shows a UNC-KD logo in the bottom right corner

59.5, virtual 448.256, no name but it shows a UNC-ED logo in the bottom right corner


Why do the last three have strange virtual channel numbers and no names?


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do the subchannels on WUNC/PBS OTA typically look like this?
> 
> 
> This is what I'm getting with an AccessDTV card...
> 
> 59.1, virtual 4.2, name is UNC-HD but it shows a UNC-TV logo on the bottom
> 
> 59.2, virtual 4.5, name is UNC-NC but it shows a UNC-TV logo on the bottom
> 
> 59.3, virtual 320.78, no name but it says "The program services of UNC-HD will resume at 8:00 P.M."
> 
> 59.4, virtual 16.872, no name but it shows a UNC-KD logo in the bottom right corner
> 
> 59.5, virtual 448.256, no name but it shows a UNC-ED logo in the bottom right corner
> 
> 
> Why do the last three have strange virtual channel numbers and no names?



I get 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and 4.5.


4.1 UNCTV (SD, same as analog channel 4)

4.2 is the HD channel, and only broadcasts from 8pm-11pm.

4.3 is UNC Kids (24 hrs)

4.4 UNC-ED (when 4.2 is not broadcasting)

4.5 UNC-NC (when 4.2 is not broadcasting)


my tuner is internal to my Sony TV.


----------



## Erik Garci

Now I'm getting something else for the last three...

59.3, virtual 14.1008, no name

59.4, virtual 1.333, name is "D"

59.5, virtual 267.32, no name


Maybe there is something about its PSIP data that confuses the AccessDTV card. By the way, all other OTA channels are fine.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help. SHOHD is now on 84.2 if I am doing my math correctly. One other thing of note, if it says "Clear to Air" the channel is available w/o a cable card. If not, a cable card must be used to tune. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Does SHOHD actually say "Clear to Air"? My QAM tuner shows 84.2 as "scrambled".


Drew


----------



## Erik

Hi Guys. I've searched this thread without success, so I'm hoping I'm not posting a repeat question.


I had TWC come out and install a CableCard and HD DVR over the weekend. (I already have one SA 8300HD.) Interestingly, they brought an SA8000 box, which I'll eventually have them switch out for the 8300. Didn't think they were still doing these.


Anyway, question pertains to CableCard. Tech plugged it in and TV recognized it immediately. Problem is all my HD Suite channels showed "Not Authorized." Everything else seemed to work just fine. In discussions with the TWC office, the tech indicated that it could take up to 24 hrs. for the CC to recognize the Suite channels. I had to unplug the setup for the rest of the weekend until I can place the TV in its final location next week. Once I plug it back in, will the CC eventually recognize and allow broadcast of the Suite? Anyone have similar problems?


TIA


----------



## cbordman

Haven't gotten a cable card yet. Did they charge you the $43 per card as the website says?


----------



## Erik

Yes, they charged me the $42.95 "installation" charge. Seems to work pretty well, assuming that I will eventually get access to my HD Suite.


Also: Since I've got the 8000HD. Anyone know if the DVI port is enabled on it now?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does SHOHD actually say "Clear to Air"? My QAM tuner shows 84.2 as "scrambled".
> 
> 
> Drew



No, it doesn't. However, 84.2 was formerly Discovery HD. I thought it was interesting as others have noted Discovery HD had "moved".


----------



## Daryl L

Maybe their shuffling the HD QAM channels in preporation for the *possible* addition of TMCHD (since according to Fred Dressler is a signed deal) or ESPN2HD.


----------



## billand20

Not sure how many of you watch Hurricanes hockey on this board, but of the HD games they have had, all of them that I can remember, haven't started ontime on INHD for the Fox Sports South HD telecast. The last few have either missed the whole first period or most of it.


Has anyone else experienced this, and is this a TWC problem, or INHD problem? There have only been about 10 games on this year in HD, and I hate it when the few times it is on, we have to miss the first part of the game. It's night and day difference watching hocky in HD.


----------



## zim2dive

In case any TWC didn't get this yet (thanks for the last minute notice TWC...)



> Quote:
> Planned Upgrade May Disable Your Digital Converter Box
> 
> 
> Beginning at approximately 3:00 a.m., Tuesday (March 28) morning, Time Warner Cable will be upgrading all digital cable converters throughout our entire service area. We expect to complete the upgrade no later than mid-day Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The first phase of the upgrade will take approximately 5 to 30 minutes to complete. During this brief period, your digital converter box will not be available for use and a message will appear on your screen to remind you that the upgrade is taking place and that the box is temporarily unavailable. It is very important not to use your remote control or press any of the buttons on your digital converter box during this time period while the on-screen message is displayed. Trying to interact with the box during the upgrade process will cause the box to fail and will require you to exchange your digital converter.
> 
> 
> After the first phase of the upgrade is complete (5 — 30 minutes) and the on-screen message is no longer visible, your digital converter should be functional with the following exceptions: Movies On Demand and other On Demand services will not be available after 11 p.m. tonight (Monday, March 27) until the entire upgrade has been completed mid-day on Tuesday. If your DVR is set to record a scheduled event, it will not record during the box upgrade period. When the box returns to normal after the completion of the upgrade, the DVR will resume its regular recording schedule.
> 
> 
> After this process, if you are having problems with your converter box, please re-boot the box. To do this, simply hold the power button in for 8 seconds while the box is on. If this process does not bring the box back on, please call our Customer Care Center at 1-866-4-TWC-NOW (1-866-489-2669).
> 
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. This special maintenance project will allow us to continue to provide great service in the future! Thank you for your patience and for being a Time Warner Cable customer!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

What are they upgrading? Are we getting a new guide or something?


----------



## zim2dive

30 minutes strikes me as a very long time for an upgrade.. you should be able to defrag the whole HD with that much time. I saw nothing over on the SA8300HD Passport thread about what to expect. Shrug.


Mike


----------



## Daryl L

Possibly getting software upgraded for future SDV ability or ITV? TWCSC in Columbia have been testing that stuff for awhile now.


----------



## david118383

Does anyone know about how much it costs a month to get HD stations from TWC in the Chapel Hill area? I'm basically just looking to get stations like ESPN, Discovery, TNT, HDNET, UniversalHD, etc. I don't really want the movie channels like HBO or Showtime. Do they provide the HD tuner or will I have to buy one? Sorry if these are dumb questions, but I'm new to this whole thing.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about how much it costs a month to get HD stations from TWC in the Chapel Hill area? I'm basically just looking to get stations like ESPN, Discovery, TNT, HDNET, UniversalHD, etc. I don't really want the movie channels like HBO or Showtime. Do they provide the HD tuner or will I have to buy one? Sorry if these are dumb questions, but I'm new to this whole thing.



I would think calling TWC and telling them exactly what you want would be faster and more acurate than posting in a forum?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think calling TWC and telling them exactly what you want would be faster and more acurate than posting in a forum?



or just going to the TWC web site and looking up the pricing info for Chapel Hill.

http://www.twcnc.com/template/rates/...hapel_hill.cfm


----------



## cbordman

so, it's almost 7am and my 8300HD is doing some kind of a count-up (not a countdown) on the front display. Can i touch it?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so, it's almost 7am and my 8300HD is doing some kind of a count-up (not a countdown) on the front display. Can i touch it?



No... leave it alone... Their note from yesterday indicated that if you mess with it during the update you may have to exchange it for a new one.


----------



## dslate69

Well with this update we can now add channels to a SKIP list. I added a bunch and they still show up. I guess it should work at some point though. Also in the diag screen (channel 999) they added "MR-DVR" (multi room ???).


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well with this update we can now add channels to a SKIP list. I added a bunch and they still show up. I guess it should work at some point though. Also in the diag screen (channel 999) they added "MR-DVR" (multi room ???).



That will be great when it works. The only thing i don't like about the 8300 is that I have to look at every single channel in the guide.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about how much it costs a month to get HD stations from TWC in the Chapel Hill area? I'm basically just looking to get stations like ESPN, Discovery, TNT, HDNET, UniversalHD, etc. I don't really want the movie channels like HBO or Showtime.



$14.95 per month (plus taxes and fees) for "Basic Service" gets you ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX/PBS/TNT/Discovery in HD. If you don't own a QAM tuner, then TWC can rent you their HD digital box (and remote control) for an extra $7.95 per month.


or...


$68.70 per month (plus taxes and fees) for "Basic+Standard+Digital Service" and "HD Suite" also gets you ESPN/INHD/HDNet/Universal/OnDemand in HD. If you own a QAM tuner that has a slot for a CableCARD, then TWC can rent you a CableCARD for an extra $1.75 per month (plus a one-time $42.95 installation fee). Otherwise, TWC can rent you their HD digital box for an extra $7.95 per month.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they provide the HD tuner or will I have to buy one? Sorry if these are dumb questions, but I'm new to this whole thing.



TWC can rent you their HD digital box. Or, you can use your own QAM tuner, which must have a CableCARD installed if you want to get the "HD Suite" channels.


----------



## david118383

Oh thanks that was really helpful. Where can I buy a tuner that has a Cablecard slot?


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh thanks that was really helpful. Where can I buy a tuner that has a Cablecard slot?



Your TV either must have one (like my Samsung HLR-5078) built in or you must have something like Sony's HD-DVR tuner with CableCard.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case any TWC didn't get this yet (thanks for the last minute notice TWC...)



Where'd the notice come from???


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where'd the notice come from???



email


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well with this update we can now add channels to a SKIP list. I added a bunch and they still show up. I guess it should work at some point though. Also in the diag screen (channel 999) they added "MR-DVR" (multi room ???).



that function only skips channels when you are surfing, they still show up in the guide. More effort than it's worth to black list channels for that.


The update also adds SATA functionality to the 8300 (which may or may not work), puts the reminder option back for programs and gives you some nicer channel logos.


For regular Passport boxes I noticed that it gives you the Digital Audio Out fix.


Not much else from what I can see.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that function only skips channels when you are surfing, they still show up in the guide. More effort than it's worth to black list channels for that.
> 
> 
> The update also adds SATA functionality to the 8300 (which may or may not work), puts the reminder option back for programs and gives you some nicer channel logos.
> 
> 
> For regular Passport boxes I noticed that it gives you the Digital Audio Out fix.
> 
> 
> Not much else from what I can see.



So with the Sata function made available, does that mean we can add a hard drive to the boxes with passport now?


Also, what is the Digital Audio Out fix? Was there anything wrong with it before?


----------



## Daryl L

There's also a new option added to set end time recording for live events recording without having to go into "more options".


I would prefer a "force tune" option over the "reminder" option. I was also hoping for an added option to use black sidebars. I think there's more upgrading coming soon.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Well, i was just checking out the upgrades and it looks like they made the HDMI function disabled on the 8300. All I get now is snow with HDMI. It worked fine for about 5 minutes and then wouldnt work anymore. Im not to upset because I find that the component connection offers richer and better colors anyway but, why would they disable HDMI?


----------



## dslate69

SATA hard drive definatly works.


For those that need help.

1.) unplug 8300hd

2.) power up hard drive and hook up sata\\esata cable

3.) plug in 8300hd; it will prompt you to format


Off to Tiger Direct to upgrade HD. Later.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

cool, i figured the hard drive opption would work now. cool.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SATA hard drive definatly works.



Can you move the HD between different 8300's? Eg, 2 8300s in the same house?


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, i was just checking out the upgrades and it looks like they made the HDMI function disabled on the 8300. All I get now is snow with HDMI. It worked fine for about 5 minutes and then wouldnt work anymore. Im not to upset because I find that the component connection offers richer and better colors anyway but, why would they disable HDMI?



I hope the HDMI disable isn't true...I've never had my 8300 hooked up to my set via component...that would suck.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope the HDMI disable isn't true...I've never had my 8300 hooked up to my set via component...that would suck.



I just restarted the box and the HDMI works now. You should try connecting your set to component just to see if there is a difference. I find component to have a bit better color.


----------



## posg

I think the "channel skip" function is a big plus. Allows you to channel surf without having to scan through 45 channels in row that you don't suscribe to. Also, in the channel skip menu, channel 223 is reserved for WLFL-SD, although it does not show up in the guide.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the "channel skip" function is a big plus. Allows you to channel surf without having to scan through 45 channels in row that you don't suscribe to. Also, in the channel skip menu, channel 223 is reserved for WLFL-SD, although it does not show up in the guide.



it would be alot better if we could remove the channels from the guide that we dont want to see. i never surf threw channels, so that function is worthless to me.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the "channel skip" function is a big plus. Allows you to channel surf without having to scan through 45 channels in row that you don't suscribe to. Also, in the channel skip menu, channel 223 is reserved for WLFL-SD, although it does not show up in the guide.



May have been simpler to select the channels you want to surf but I guess Favorites allows that but just not with the channel up/down buttons.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it would be alot better if we could remove the channels from the guide that we dont want to see. i never surf threw channels, so that function is worthless to me.



(Or at least "gray-out" channels not subscribed to.)


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SATA hard drive definatly works.
> 
> 
> For those that need help.
> 
> 1.) unplug 8300hd
> 
> 2.) power up hard drive and hook up sata\\esata cable
> 
> 3.) plug in 8300hd; it will prompt you to format
> 
> 
> Off to Tiger Direct to upgrade HD. Later.



How can you be sure without trying one? So were do we find a SATA box online that we can be sure works on the 8300HD DVR (cheap-o)?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it would be alot better if we could remove the channels from the guide that we dont want to see. i never surf threw channels, so that function is worthless to me.



Amen.

The thought of not being able to remove the porn listings or any other inapropriate listings from the guide is unforgivable. This is done so we are forced to see the PPV and movie channels in hopes we will subscribe.

SAT lets you hide them but TWC wants my kids to run across such listings as "Interracial Sex Cravings 1", "Young Bung" and "Black Meat Frenzy 1.


Thanks TWC you are a great community leader.


----------



## Daryl L

That was a significant upgrade.


From:

[old on 8-25-05]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 1.8.111

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.43.3sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: July 29 2005

OS Date: July 6 2004

PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.1-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: June 22 2004


To:

[NEW on 3-28-06]

Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 2.5.048

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.60.1sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: March 20 2006

OS Date: Dec 2 2005

PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.2-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Sep 9 2005


The boot screen doesn't say "Pioneer" anymore either. It now says "APTiV" but still says "Passport Echo".


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How can you be sure without trying one? So were do we find a SATA box online that we can be sure works on the 8300HD DVR (cheap-o)?



Oh, I tried it.

I had a PC from work here to play with. I left it in the chasis and connected a sata/esata cable to it with the pc still powering the drive. It worked just like I said.

Tiger Direct didn't have crap. I'll end up getting something from NEWEGG later.

I have several 200gb IDE drives that I wanted to throw in a SATA external enclosure; so my needs may be different. I may just go ahead and get a external SATA though. I'm sure everyone will start posting which ones they got working, but I'm sure all true SATA drives will work.


----------



## pepar

Hi y'all,


Just jumping in here from the "SA 8000HD & 8300HD w/ Passport software (TWC)" and the "8300HD and External SATA - It Works!!" threads.


Coupla points: You may be a beta site as it's been reported that Aptiv is still reporting another six weeks before eSATA will operate. And I encourage you to subscribe - and do a lot of back reading - on the "8300HD and External SATA - It Works!!" thread. Actually, that name is ironic as many are reporting 8300HD behavior that will curl your eyelids. True, they're all SARA-istas, but it's not as simple as buying the biggest/cheapest SATA drive and hanging it on the STB. Check out the thread for yourself.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Is there such a thing as a USB to Sata Cable? I have a USB Hard Drive and I am interested in connecting it to the sata port on the 8300 box. Will this work or no?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a USB to Sata Cable? I have a USB Hard Drive and I am interested in connecting it to the sata port on the 8300 box. Will this work or no?



I replied to your identical post on the other thread . .


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a USB to Sata Cable? I have a USB Hard Drive and I am interested in connecting it to the sata port on the 8300 box. Will this work or no?



The short answer is No.

If you open up the case and the drive inside is a SATA, you could plug the sata/esata cable directly into it. More than likely the internal drive is going to be IDE, in which you would need an external enclosure for IDE to SATA like this one...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817155218 


I just ordered it and will let everyone know if it works.


----------



## Daryl L

Wait till we get to Passport Echo version 2.7.
* APTiV Passport Echo *


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I replied to your identical post on the other thread . .



i didnt like your answer. lol


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait till we get to Passport Echo version 2.7.
> * APTiV Passport Echo *



What makes that version better? I didnt see anything in that link that looks any different. Maybe im just a little slow.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What makes that version better? I didnt see anything in that link that looks any different. Maybe im just a little slow.



I like the future possibility of the *Mosaic* feature of v2.7. Below is also a quote from * This * post.


> Quote:
> NC interface is primarily Pioneer, not SA (SARA) thus the difference. There is a uniform interface in the works that will be pushed out to all TWC over the course of the next 6 to 18 months - SARA divisions like TWCSC will get this after all Pioneer Divisions.



Looks like EPG changes are a coming. Most likely in preporation/company with SDV and ITV (just a guess).


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just restarted the box and the HDMI works now. You should try connecting your set to component just to see if there is a difference. I find component to have a bit better color.



I have a 60" SXRD. I can't imagine the picture getting better. I will give it a try though.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 60" SXRD. I can't imagine the picture getting better. I will give it a try though.



With my 61'' Sammy the picture is beautiful with HDMI as it is with Component. I find HDMI to be slightly more clear and crisp. I find Component to have a slight advantage in color. I use HDMI simply because I like the clear, crisp picture it provides. However. component seems to look better with films and such, HDMI looks better when watching HD television such as the network shows shot with HD cameras and shows on Discovery HD and so on. Again the difference is VERY slight and most people wouldnt be able to tell, but im anal about PQ.


----------



## chamill

Hi all,


I'm in Raleigh, about 21 miles from the NBC, CBS, and Fox towers. Both NBC and CBS OTA signals come in nice and strong with steady signal ratings of about 88. Fox is horrible, it jumps all over the place from the teens to the 90's and needless to say the picture comes in and out.


Is there anything that I can do to make the Fox reception better? I would expect them to have the same strength as the other two stations as they are the same distance and direction from here.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chamill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm in Raleigh, about 21 miles from the NBC, CBS, and Fox towers. Both NBC and CBS OTA signals come in nice and strong with steady signal ratings of about 88. Fox is horrible, it jumps all over the place from the teens to the 90's and needless to say the picture comes in and out.
> 
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to make the Fox reception better? I would expect them to have the same strength as the other two stations as they are the same distance and direction from here.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.



- Install an outdoor antenna

- get your antenna higher


----------



## Erik

Anyone notice that post-upgrade the video output is locked at 1080i and 480p? I've got a 720p DLP and prefer to have my 8300 output in that format, but when trying to change it (post upgrade) last evening, the box won't let me. I'm using a HDMI-DVI cable to my DLP.


Suggestions?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that post-upgrade the video output is locked at 1080i and 480p? I've got a 720p DLP and prefer to have my 8300 output in that format, but when trying to change it (post upgrade) last evening, the box won't let me. I'm using a HDMI-DVI cable to my DLP.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



I use component connections and pass-through all resolutions (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) in order to let the TV do the scaling rather than the 8300. This usually gives noticably better results, although there is the annoying "gear-shift" while my TV changes formats.


My 8300 still allows selection of all four outputs.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chamill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm in Raleigh, about 21 miles from the NBC, CBS, and Fox towers. Both NBC and CBS OTA signals come in nice and strong with steady signal ratings of about 88. Fox is horrible, it jumps all over the place from the teens to the 90's and needless to say the picture comes in and out.
> 
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to make the Fox reception better? I would expect them to have the same strength as the other two stations as they are the same distance and direction from here.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.



What are you using for an antenna?


----------



## sat968

Looks as if I got hit by an upgrade gremlin. I have the SA8300HD and came home last night to a dead quiet system. If I changed the audio settings in the SA8300HD to stereo out, I will get audio. Dolby Digital gets the dead silence. Since both are going over optical, I don't expect that I have a problem with the connection nor receiver (Denon 3805).


Any ideas?


----------



## scsiraid

Ive got the post upgrade blues too... HDMI-DVI doesnt work at all anymore for me. Pre upgrade... it was very flakey, but now it doesnt even show the 'non-compliant' message or anything. Plugging in the cable causes component to shut off and TV indicates 'no signal' on component or DVI. Two upgrades ago, it worked fine. I was hoping this time I was actually going to get DVI back. oh well.....


----------



## zim2dive

I've got a Denon 2805 (or maybe 2801...) and am having no trouble, post-upgrade. Also using digital audio out to my Denon, with DD selected on 8300HD prefs. Try a reboot? (on the last firmware at least, I know there was a bug that would cause the 8300 to stop outputting DD, only DPL, but even then I was getting sound).


In answer to the resolution probs, I am hooked up component and had all resolutions available on the menu.. that was one preference that did not get saved during the update as I had disabled all but 1080i and had to re-disable them post-update.


Mike


----------



## HDTV-NUT

sat968 and zim2dive.


have you tried to restart the box? my hdmi connection wasnt working until I restarted the box.


re-connect everything. unplud your 8300, unplug your reciever, pull out the Toslink cables and put them back in again. once everything is restarted it should work.


----------



## cbordman

My 8300HD was stuck in some loop. The front panel was displaying h000, couting up to h999 then resetting and counting up again. Reboots didn't help. I moved the box to a different coax connection (one that is usually stronger and gives a clearer picture) and the update went fine.


I then moved the box back to the original location, and it works great. Before, a lot of the channels in the 100's would not even tune in, i would get a blank screen. Signal strength i presumed. I have not seen that problem at all since the upgrade. All channels tune in.


my entire box was locked by parental control after the upgrade. It took a bit of guessing, but putting in all 0's for the PIN unlocked it.


All resolutions are available.



The box was turned off this morning. Not sure why that happened. I never turn it off.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 8300HD was stuck in some loop. The front panel was displaying h000, couting up to h999 then resetting and counting up again. Reboots didn't help.



It was probly in the middle of its upgrade.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive got the post upgrade blues too... HDMI-DVI doesnt work at all anymore for me. Pre upgrade... it was very flakey, but now it doesnt even show the 'non-compliant' message or anything. Plugging in the cable causes component to shut off and TV indicates 'no signal' on component or DVI. Two upgrades ago, it worked fine. I was hoping this time I was actually going to get DVI back. oh well.....



it sounds to me like your TV is not HDCP compliant. the new software upgrade may just be enforcing the compliance issue more.


----------



## pepar

If you have issues after an upgrade:


1. Unplug the box from AC for a few minutes and then plug it back in. If still not working correctly -


2. Call your cableco and have them reset/reflash it.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was probly in the middle of its upgrade.




Perhaps. When did the upgrade start? 3am? If so, it was upgrading from 3am until 6pm the next day. Then moving to a different coax connection, the upgrade finished in 5 minutes.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it sounds to me like your TV is not HDCP compliant. the new software upgrade may just be enforcing the compliance issue more.



I don't think any displays were made with HDMI that weren't HDCP compliant as it's part of the HDMI spec. Try swapping the box for another one.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think any displays were made with HDMI that weren't HDCP compliant as it's part of the HDMI spec. Try swapping the box for another one.



I was under the impression that his TV only has a DVI port.


----------



## chamill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are you using for an antenna?



I've got a Radio Shack U-75R antenna mounted in the attic. Every channel comes in very good except for Fox 50.


I'm going to try an amplifier before I install the antenna on the roof...I may have to hire someone as I don't want to be up that high!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that his TV only has a DVI port.



Maybe I didn't read enough back posts; was the TV model mentioned? There definitely were DVI-equipped sets made w/o HDCP. Later DVI'd displays have it, but the first didn't.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that post-upgrade the video output is locked at 1080i and 480p? I've got a 720p DLP and prefer to have my 8300 output in that format, but when trying to change it (post upgrade) last evening, the box won't let me. I'm using a HDMI-DVI cable to my DLP.
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



I'm using HDMI but don't have that problem. Try unhooking the HDMI/DVI cable, temporarily connect a component from box to tv (just to get box to reconfigure outputs) then switch back to the HDMI/DVI cable see if that helps.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps. When did the upgrade start? 3am? If so, it was upgrading from 3am until 6pm the next day. Then moving to a different coax connection, the upgrade finished in 5 minutes.



My boxes last cold boot ysterday morn was as 5:18am (apparently caused by the upgrade). No idea what time it started.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using HDMI but don't have that problem. Try unhooking the HDMI/DVI cable, temporarily connect a component from box to tv (just to get box to reconfigure outputs) then switch back to the HDMI/DVI cable see if that helps.



if i connect a component cable to my box, i have to unplug the box to get hdmi to work. i cannot switch sources like i could before.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No idea what time it started.



3am


----------



## sat968




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sat968 and zim2dive.
> 
> 
> have you tried to restart the box? my hdmi connection wasnt working until I restarted the box.
> 
> 
> re-connect everything. unplud your 8300, unplug your reciever, pull out the Toslink cables and put them back in again. once everything is restarted it should work.



I just tried the reboot. Didn't change a thing, however I didn't see your suggestion to unplug the cable in time. I'll try your suggestion later tonight.


Since others have it working, I'm guessing with enough fiddling around, I'll find the problem.


----------



## Daryl L

Anybody seeing any difference in their QAM Clear to Air channel assignment from before the update? I can also go into my tv menu's "DigitalCable" channel editor and see the channel numbers with the channel names now added.

*Before they looked like this on my tv:*

0 CBS5 SD WRAL

0 ABC11 SD WTVD-DT

0 TVGUIDE CHANNEL

0 WB22 SD WLFL

0 NBA LEAGUE PASS PREVIEW CHANNEL

0 TNTHD

0 FOX50 SD WRAZ

0 UPN28 SD WRDC

0 OXYGEN CHANNEL

0 UNC-TV SD (KIDS?)

0 NBC17 SD WNCN-DT

0 QVC SHOPPING CHANNEL

0 HSN HOME SHOPPING NETWORK

0 TRAVEL CHANNEL

0 TWC NEWS14 CAROLINA WEATHER CHANNEL (CABLE CH.100)

0 ONDEMAND PREVIEW

0 EVENTS INDEMAND PREVIEW

0 CBS5 HD WRAL

0 DISCHD

0 WGN9 SD

0 UNIVISION SD

0 TELEFUTURA SD

0 WFPX PAX62

0 SAHLA LOCAL ACCESS CHANNEL (?) CH.60 ON CABLE

0 NEWS14 NEW CHANNEL

0 NBC SD WECT6

0 WB NETWORK (NO OTA AFFILIATE)

0 WFXB43 FOX

0 WBTW13 CBS

0 WPDE15 ABC

0 WMMB21 UPN

0 WAUG-TV (RALEIGH LOCAL)

0 WRAL5 SD WEATHER CENTER (113.4

4.3 UNCSD KIDS

4.4 UNC-ED

4.5 UNC-TV

5.1 CBS WRAL5 HD

5.2 CBS WRAL5 SD NEWS

5.3 CBS WRAL5 SD

5.4 BLANK

5.5 BLANK

11.1 ABC WTVD11 HD

11.2 ABC WTVD11 SD RADAR

11.3 ABC WTVD11 SD

17.1 NBC WNCN17 HD

17.2 NBC WNCN17 SD

17.3 NBC WNCN17 WEATHER PLUS

50.2 FOX50 WRAZ HD

50.3 FOX50 WRAZ SD

*Now these are most of the changes:*

DISCHD maps to ch.280

TNTHD maps to ch.281

ONDEMAND PREVIEW maps to ch.600

NBA LEAGUE PASS PREVIEW CHANNEL maps to ch.710

Superstation WGN maps to ch.21.1 (this is new clear to air addition)

WUVC UNIVISION maps to ch.8.1

WRDC UPN28 maps to ch.10.1

WLFL WB22 maps to ch.12.1

N14C maps to ch.14.1

HSN maps to ch.15.1

QVC maps to ch.16.1

Telefutura maps to ch.20.1

NC14Weather maps to ch.100

WAUG maps to ch.102


To be clear, this is using my tv's built-in QAM tuner.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3am



HeHe, I knew their announced time but I know their not always on schedule.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chamill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got a Radio Shack U-75R antenna mounted in the attic. Every channel comes in very good except for Fox 50.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try an amplifier before I install the antenna on the roof...I may have to hire someone as I don't want to be up that high!



Assuming the antenna is aimed in the right direction, I would first try relocating it in the attic. UHF reception is prone to "sweet-spots" and not so sweet spots. A foot or two in any direction can make a world of difference. Signal strength is probably not your problem. Cancelization of signal due to multipath probably is. Use analog channel 50 as a reference for aiming the antenna. Good luck.


----------



## dslate69

Anyone that has problems with their box needs to keep in mind that both the HDMI and Optical Audio require a handshake. So the problems can usually be fixed by reconnecting the cables or cycling the power on both 8300 and your Audio Receiver or TV.

I had a problem with the DD audio stuttering once and I just went into the menu and switched it to HDMI and back to DD to resolve it.


----------



## zim2dive

The optical audio problem I've seen I believe is a farily reproducible bug, and one that powering on/off will not fix.


Belongs more in the overall 8300HD thread than here. Simply put, it appears that if you record 2 shows at once, and get the dialog box popping up telling you you'll need to cancel one recording, or switch to the tuned show of the one of the 2 recordings, the box stops outputting DD, even when you play back DVR'd shows that are DD, even after the in-progress recordings finish. Only a full reboot will re-enable DD. Had it happen to me multiple times now. No idea if the problem exists in the new firmware.


As for HDMI, I have no problems, I use my TVs HDMI input for my upscaling DVD player, that is why I use component.


Mike


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I didn't read enough back posts; was the TV model mentioned? There definitely were DVI-equipped sets made w/o HDCP. Later DVI'd displays have it, but the first didn't.



Its DVI and definitely HDCP compliant. Works great with Denon upscaling DVD which requires HDCP. Its a Loewe Articos 55.


----------



## dslate69

Ok lets make sure none of us are missing anything.


What exactly did we get with this update?

1.) SATA support (great news)

2.) An extra prompt on deletions

3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}


What else?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok lets make sure none of us are missing anything.
> 
> 
> What exactly did we get with this update?
> 
> 1.) SATA support (great news)
> 
> 2.) An extra prompt on deletions
> 
> 3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}
> 
> 
> What else?



Does "048" have a Multi-Room-DVR page? The "043" that I've got does (but no SATA).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok lets make sure none of us are missing anything.
> 
> 
> What exactly did we get with this update?
> 
> 1.) SATA support (great news)
> 
> 2.) An extra prompt on deletions
> 
> 3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}
> 
> 
> What else?



A "Reminder me about this show" option

A "Set End Time" option just before setting a live event timer recording (live event only)

MR-DVR (no status yet)


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A "Reminder me about this show" option
> 
> A "Set End Time" option just before setting a live event timer recording (live event only)
> 
> MR-DVR (no status yet)



I only have one 8300HD my other box is a 8000. I noticed the MR-DVR after the upgrade but that doesn't mean it wasn't there before. My 8000 does not have it.

So what receivers could even use it? Dunno.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only have one 8300HD my other box is a 8000. I noticed the MR-DVR after the upgrade but that doesn't mean it wasn't there before. My 8000 does not have it.
> 
> So what receivers could even use it? Dunno.



My cableco told me they upped the Passport version because SA began shipping a new HARDWARE rev. The new Passport (2.5.043) merely happens to have an MR page and capability, but they don't know if they'll offer it as they become a Comcast property May 1.


Here's a link to Aptiv Digital's MR info - http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passportecho/mrdvr.asp


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only have one 8300HD my other box is a 8000. I noticed the MR-DVR after the upgrade but that doesn't mean it wasn't there before. My 8000 does not have it.
> 
> So what receivers could even use it? Dunno.



It wasn't there before on my 8300HD DVR, I'm absolutely certain. I would scroll down to the second last option in DIAG daily to check my remaining HDD space. No SATA or MR-DVR option was anywhere in the list. As for it's usability I haven't a clue.


----------



## DonB2

Erik,


A coworker of mine may be experiencing some of the same issues as you. Before the TWC upgrade he had a stretch feature that got rid of the side bars, after the upgrade the stretch feature is producing a lousy picture. This could be related to the upgrade changing the res. At any rate he was not happy with the upgrade for that reason,


Chamill,


Try rotating your attic antenna. I have experienced similar STB OTA problems with channel 11. Booster didn't help it either. It basically sounds like you are experieincing multipath. PBS channel 4 gives me fits occasionly also.


paulnccu

anybody on TW basic cable or OTA not getting discovery channel on 84.2? i haven't received a signal on 84.2, discovery HD, in three days...anybody else?


OTA ATSC folks do not recieve discovery. I wish we did.


In general I have to agree with other posts about 22 and 28 ATSC OTA. I now get 28 in very well without having rotated my antenna.


So what will happen when 22 and 28 ATSC OTA combine? Will one or the other be disabled??????????????


-DonB2


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok lets make sure none of us are missing anything.
> 
> 
> What exactly did we get with this update?
> 
> 1.) SATA support (great news)
> 
> 2.) An extra prompt on deletions
> 
> 3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}
> 
> 
> What else?



I could be not remembering correctly, but I think the side bars in SD content were black before. They are grey now.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what will happen when 22 and 28 ATSC OTA combine? Will one or the other be disabled??????????????



Is this supposed to happen? One of them is picking up The CW or My Network, I thought? I figured one or the other would continue as an independent station. Plus, one of them is supposed to start running The Tube music network this summer.


However, with regards to My Network TV, I figured WRAZ would make a run for it since it's a Fox product anyway.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be not remembering correctly, but I think the side bars in SD content were black before. They are grey now.



They were grey before, atleast on the 8300HD DVR.


----------



## raleigh1208

I've had my LG HDTV connected to my 8300 cable box with component cables and regular audio. My TV has a DVI connection, which I wanted to try and compare the PQ with the component connection. I've order a DVI-HDMI cable and a digital audio optical cable. When I get them, can I just hook them up along with the current component cables and switch back and forth between the component output and the DVI output? or is it either or? unhook the component and hook up the DVI?


Thanks in advance,

Raleigh1208


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my LG HDTV connected to my 8300 cable box with component cables and regular audio. My TV has a DVI connection, which I wanted to try and compare the PQ with the component connection. I've order a DVI-HDMI cable and a digital audio optical cable. When I get them, can I just hook them up along with the current component cables and switch back and forth between the component output and the DVI output? or is it either or? unhook the component and hook up the DVI?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Raleigh1208



i could switch back and forth before the upgrade but not anymore. if i have them both plugged in the HDMI turns to snow on the screen and the box has to be re-booted.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to happen? One of them is picking up The CW or My Network, I thought? I figured one or the other would continue as an independent station. Plus, one of them is supposed to start running The Tube music network this summer.
> 
> 
> However, with regards to My Network TV, I figured WRAZ would make a run for it since it's a Fox product anyway.



WLFL will be an The CW affiliate, and WRDC will become a MyNetwork TV affiliate. There was a press release posted in the HDTV programming forum on this site listing WRDC as one of the first markets for MNTV. MNTV is supposed to be a competing network, so it wouldnt do much good for WRAZ to attempt to carry it as well.


----------



## Ring30

I also noticed with this upgrade to my 8300HD, that it turns off at night. I never turn off the DVR, but now, every day I have to turn it back on. Not sure at what point it actually turns off, but I'd like to figure out when/why.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chamill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fox is horrible, it jumps all over the place from the teens to the 90's and needless to say the picture comes in and out.



Is FOX always horrible for you?


When we watched Tues night's OTA recording of American Idol, there were tons of breakups. Out of a 60 minute show, we got about 54 minutes. The breakups were much worse toward 8pm, and had pretty much disappeared by 9pm. House at 9pm was fine. My DVR's log files confirm that there was a reception problem.


This was the worst problem I've ever had with any OTA recording since I set up my DVR a year ago, including weekly recordings of Reba on WB22 before they boosted their signal strength. I wonder if something happened with FOX50, or if it was weather.. I don't think it is the foliage coming out, as I did not have the problem last fall, and the glitches disappeared by 9pm.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also noticed with this upgrade to my 8300HD, that it turns off at night. I never turn off the DVR, but now, every day I have to turn it back on. Not sure at what point it actually turns off, but I'd like to figure out when/why.




Yeah my 8000HD does this as well. Drives me nuts when I get home from work, turn on the TV and there's no picture







. On the plus side though, the upgrade fixed my box. Prior, I couldn't go into the advanced settings. As soon as I would, the box would reboot. I have full control over it again







.


Also, SOOO very glad they added the alert options to the DVR's. That was one of my favorite options before I switched to DVR and was very upset that I could no longer alert myself, just record. Glad it's back


----------



## cbordman

yeah, my 8300HD turns off too. I hate that.. And there only seems to be about 24 hrs of guide data.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MNTV is supposed to be a competing network, so it wouldnt do much good for WRAZ to attempt to carry it as well.



That is a valid point; I should have thought about that.


----------



## dslate69

Here is the list of what the Update gave us. Did I miss anything?


1.) SATA support (great news)

2.) An extra prompt on deletions

3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}

4.) Alerts - "Reminder me about this show" option

5.) Automatic Turn off at Night ( Is it still buffering the show? If so, why even turn it off )

6.) A "Set End Time" option just before setting a live event timer recording (live event only)


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe their shuffling the HD QAM channels in preporation for the *possible* addition of TMCHD (since according to Fred Dressler is a signed deal) or ESPN2HD.



I just e-mailed Dressler about ESPN2HD being added before MLB opening day (as he and others have led us to believe for months now). Well ... surprise, surprise-- he's changed his tune.


He reports no progress in adding ESPN2HD or the NFL Network. If you're like me and love sports, this might just be the last straw. Come on Verizon Fios!!


----------



## hflnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the list of what the Update gave us. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 1.) SATA support (great news)
> 
> 2.) An extra prompt on deletions
> 
> 3.) A SKIP list (that doesn't work for the Guide) {USELESS}
> 
> 4.) Alerts - "Reminder me about this show" option
> 
> 5.) Automatic Turn off at Night ( Is it still buffering the show? If so, why even turn it off )
> 
> 6.) A "Set End Time" option just before setting a live event timer recording (live event only)



Just talked to someone in the Fayetville office of TWC and was told that although our 8300HD boxes say the SATA port is "Authorized", the port still doesn't work. He's going to see if he can get more information.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hflnc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just talked to someone in the Fayetville office of TWC and was told that although our 8300HD boxes say the SATA port is "Authorized", the port still doesn't work. He's going to see if he can get more information.



Dunno about Fayetville, but it works in Cary on my box. So if Fayetville has the same versions as we have it works there too. I would chalk this up to uninformed TWC employees.


I haven't seen any post on success other than mine, has no one else got a SATA to plug in yet? CompUSA is not far away. Come on guys I thought this was a group of "Bleeding Edgers", get you wallets out. What's an extra $150 on top of the price of your Home Theater?


----------



## notsleeping

I've got a Sony Wega CRT HDTV (KD-30XS955) and TWC in Cary (no cable box). After the upgrade I cannot find Discovery HD Theater or TNT-HD on my TV. Last night they were at 110.4 and 84.3, respectively, but this morning I clicked through all of the Show/Hide channel options and they are nowhere to be found. Can anyone with a cable box tell me the new frequency/subchannel for those so I can find the appropriate QAM channels? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notsleeping* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got a Sony Wega CRT HDTV (KD-30XS955) and TWC in Cary (no cable box). After the upgrade I cannot find Discovery HD Theater or TNT-HD on my TV. Last night they were at 110.4 and 84.3, respectively, but this morning I clicked through all of the Show/Hide channel options and they are nowhere to be found. Can anyone with a cable box tell me the new frequency/subchannel for those so I can find the appropriate QAM channels? Thanks in advance for the help!



They are still their but as of today they are not set as "Clear to Air" anymore so your QAM tuner won't show them now. Now idea if this is permanent though. Their regrouping channels for new arrangement of teirs. IFC, Outdoor Channel and Game Show channel are already been moved two days earlier than scheduled.


----------



## notsleeping

Thank you for the quick reply; I _hope_ this isn't permanent... :-(


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, my 8300HD turns off too. I hate that.. And there only seems to be about 24 hrs of guide data.



I havent noticed that my box turns off because I always turn it off at night.


My guide gives me the full weeks listings though.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Come on Verizon Fios!!



PLEASE tell me that Verizon Fios is coming to our area!!! Do you know something that I haven't read yet? I am in Cary.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PLEASE tell me that Verizon Fios is coming to our area!!! Do you know something that I haven't read yet? I am in Cary.



its not. not for a very long time at least. nothing to look forward too.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PLEASE tell me that Verizon Fios is coming to our area!!! Do you know something that I haven't read yet? I am in Cary.



Verizon will be rolling out Fios in areas where they are the incumbant telco. In our area, the recent annoucement that Bell South will be acquired by the "new" AT&T means we will probably see "Project Lightspeed".


Fios is a fiber to the home solution, while Lightspeed is a fiber to the curb solution. Somewhere is read that AT&T expected to deploy Lightspeed passed 30 million homes over the next five years. We'll see......


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I havent noticed that my box turns off because I always turn it off at night.



I don't have the 8300HD, but I have the 3250HD. It consumes 19 watts when turned on, but still consumes 18 watts when turned off. It would be much better to unplug it if you want to save power.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have the 8300HD, but I have the 3250HD. It consumes 19 watts when turned on, but still consumes 18 watts when turned off. It would be much better to unplug it if you want to save power.



It consumes nearly the same power turned on or off because it's doing nearly all the same things "off" as "on." Display is off when "off" as are output circuits. Everthing else is always on - always. Eighteen watts and somebody wants to "save power?"


----------



## zim2dive

After the way BellSouth bungled DSL in this area, I have no hope for them providing any kind of IPTV service any tie in the near future, with the possible except of greenfield locations (new construction). Even that I doubt










don't misunderstand, I would *LOVE* to see such a service here, I'm just not optomistic about it.


Mike


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are still their but as of today they are not set as "Clear to Air" anymore so your QAM tuner won't show them now. Now idea if this is permanent though. Their regrouping channels for new arrangement of teirs. IFC, Outdoor Channel and Game Show channel are already been moved two days earlier than scheduled.




Sorry if I should know this but I don't (and I'm not at home to check it)...Are 84.3 amd 110.4 -- tnt and discovery -- still available through a QAM tuner if one has TW's basic cable service?


who makes the stations "clear to air" (and if whoever they are have done so intentionally do we have any idea why they have done so)? plus, will these so-called April 1 changes affect my basic/HD package from TWC? I don't get the Outdoor or game show channels, etc. why would their new tier arrangement affect my basic/HD TWC package?


thanks


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are still their but as of today they are not set as "Clear to Air" anymore so your QAM tuner won't show them now.



If...

1. your QAM tuner has a slot for a CableCARD,

2. you have a CableCARD installed in the slot, and

3. you subscribe to TWC's "Digital Service" (aka DIGIPIC),

then your QAM tuner should be able to receive them. Otherwise, it won't.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Eighteen watts and somebody wants to "save power?"



18 watts costs around $20 per year.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i could switch back and forth before the upgrade but not anymore. if i have them both plugged in the HDMI turns to snow on the screen and the box has to be re-booted.



Crap, I had this happen on Tues and was hoping it wasn't going to be a problem.


Still observing what else may have changed, but away from home until tonight when I can start again.


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If...
> 
> 1. your QAM tuner has a slot for a CableCARD,
> 
> 2. you have a CableCARD installed in the slot, and
> 
> 3. you subscribe to TWC's "Digital Service" (aka DIGIPIC),
> 
> then your QAM tuner should be able to receive them. Otherwise, it won't.




do you, or does anybody else, know why those stations have been lifted from TWC's basic/hd offerings?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do you, or does anybody else, know why those stations have been lifted from TWC's basic/hd offerings?



Probably because they don't like us QAM'ers getting them for the "basic" cable price, and they want to sell more overpriced packages, and rent more STBs, and charge more people outragous cablecard installation fees.


Anway, this will save me some money. Now that they've killed them, there is no reason at all for me to keep even a basic cable subscription when basketball season is over...


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After the way BellSouth bungled DSL in this area, I have no hope for them providing any kind of IPTV service any tie in the near future, with the possible except of greenfield locations (new construction). Even that I doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't misunderstand, I would *LOVE* to see such a service here, I'm just not optomistic about it.
> 
> 
> Mike



Don't expect the stodgy BellSouth mentality to stick around for long once the acquisition is completed. The reason these mergers are happening is to prevent the cable industry from becoming the "one pipe". Time is of the essence.


----------



## paulnccu

don't any of you get tired of the ongoing HDTV struggle??? i mean, i researched a TV for months (finally got an XBR960) because of all the hidden questions regarding the TV itself. Then, I learned I couldn't get HD over the air even though i lived in raleigh (4 different antenna attempts). Then, i bit the bullet and got basic cable (and breathed a sigh of relief when I actually got HD from it). However, just a week later, Discovery disappeared, and I only learned here that it had been moved (I never would have figured it out). The, apparently as of today, I no longer get discovery or tnt because for reasons unknown, the powers that be, whoever they are, have taken them off over-the-air access (which is funny, too, i suppose, since i don't understand for a second the connection between TW's basic cable HD offerings and those "over-the-air")...and I certainly don't know who is responsible for lifting tnt and discovery or if i can call someone to ask that they be restored....


judging by the posts in this thread, it seems HD is more an ongoing battle than anything else...and I've been lucky...over a period of two months i got a tv and reception and my tv seems to do it's thing automatically...you folks with 8300d's (a cable box model i presume?)and all sorts of other onging equipment problems seem to have more more to worry about -- and have to worry about it more often...my problems and disappointments seem quite small (and short) in comparison. yet still i feel exhausted and beat up by the whole process...


will there be a point where the two weeks i had with a great tv, perfect reception, and HD reception for cbs, abc, fox, nbc, unc, discovery, and tnt will be the norm over the period of a year or two or three? my content needs, certainly, are modest (basic cable with HD)...but will there ever be a time when i can rely on satisfying those modest needs without a daily or weekly or even monthly inquiry into forums like the AVS one here?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It consumes nearly the same power turned on or off because it's doing nearly all the same things "off" as "on." Display is off when "off" as are output circuits. Everthing else is always on - always. Eighteen watts and somebody wants to "save power?"



Correct me if I'm wrong but on your software version when you power it off and power it back up 5 minutes later; that 5 minutes is buffered and rewindable (if thats a word). If that is still the case on the new version (I'll check when I get home) then, Why?


Well lets speculate why would TWC force a power off in the middle of the night?

a.) for easier update pushes

b.) they now spin down the Hard Drive to save hardware (debate about effectiveness withstanding)

c.) ?????


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> don't any of you get tired of the ongoing HDTV struggle??? i mean, i researched a TV for months (finally got an XBR960) because of all the hidden questions regarding the TV itself. Then, I learned I couldn't get HD over the air even though i lived in raleigh (4 different antenna attempts). Then, i bit the bullet and got basic cable (and breathed a sigh of relief when I actually got HD from it). However, just a week later, Discovery disappeared, and I only learned here that it had been moved (I never would have figured it out). The, apparently as of today, I no longer get discovery or tnt because for reasons unknown, the powers that be, whoever they are, have taken them off over-the-air access (which is funny, too, i suppose, since i don't understand for a second the connection between TW's basic cable HD offerings and those "over-the-air")...and I certainly don't know who is responsible for lifting tnt and discovery or if i can call someone to ask that they be restored....
> 
> 
> judging by the posts in this thread, it seems HD is more an ongoing battle than anything else...and I've been lucky...over a period of two months i got a tv and reception and my tv seems to do it's thing automatically...you folks with 8300d's (a cable box model i presume?)and all sorts of other onging equipment problems seem to have more more to worry about -- and have to worry about it more often...my problems and disappointments seem quite small (and short) in comparison. yet still i feel exhausted and beat up by the whole process...
> 
> 
> will there be a point where the two weeks i had with a great tv, perfect reception, and HD reception for cbs, abc, fox, nbc, unc, discovery, and tnt will be the norm over the period of a year or two or three? my content needs, certainly, are modest (basic cable with HD)...but will there ever be a time when i can rely on satisfying those modest needs without a daily or weekly or even monthly inquiry into forums like the AVS one here?



No.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well lets speculate why would TWC force a power off in the middle of the night?
> 
> a.) for easier update pushes
> 
> b.) they now spin down the Hard Drive to save hardware (debate about effectiveness withstanding)
> 
> c.) ?????




we need to get someone to stay up all night with the box on and see what time it turns off. i will stay up until 2 am tonight. anyone want a 2am to 6 am shift? lol. what happens if im recording something in the middle of the night, does that get canceled?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong



Gosh, I would _never_ do that!











> Quote:
> but on your software version when you power it off and power it back up 5 minutes later; that 5 minutes is buffered and rewindable (if thats a word). If that is still the case on the new version (I'll check when I get home) then, Why?



I have never done that for so brief a period, but I know there's been no buffering when turning on first thing in the AM or when coming home from work. If it'll be helpful to the cause, I'll try it and report back??



> Quote:
> Well lets speculate why would TWC force a power off in the middle of the night?
> 
> a.) for easier update pushes
> 
> b.) they now spin down the Hard Drive to save hardware (debate about effectiveness withstanding)
> 
> c.) ?????



"Some of the software that has been installed requires restarting your computer. Click OK to restart now."


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 18 watts costs around $20 per year.



Are you making my point, or the other side's point?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

hey pepar, i just took a look at your theater in your sig. what a difference between the first and last pictures. you did a great job.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey pepar, i just took a look at your theater in your sig. what a difference between the first and last pictures. you did a great job.



Thank you. It's been a lot of fun from research to execution. And I'm back at it again researching bass traps. Gonna DIY them, too.


----------



## dslate69

First off, the forums are full of whiners and complainers that ***** about everything. Depending on what day any of us can be miss cast in that role. The forums are also full of "bleeding edgers" looking to solve that bleeding edge, ever so rare problem that happens with a certain combination of AV equipment.

That being said don't miss interpret that everyone that has BOX A or BOX B are having problems. If your not having a problem; your probably watching TV instead of hangin' out in here. Most of us want to point out the flaws in BOX A or BOX B in hopes of making it better. (hopefully TWC lurks in the darkness of this forum)


Ok now I am a techie geek that put up an OTA just to do it. I have TWC right now for HD to compliment my $3000 TV + $??? surround sound setup. But for the love of all that is binary and has blinking lights,

"Why would anyone spend the money on a HD setup but starve it with only OTA?"


I know we should all read more but you pay big bucks for a TV and don't want to pay a monthly fee to really enjoy it. I don't get it.


----------



## DonB2

I guess if I had basic cable from TWC and my own QAM tuner. I would only expect to get the same HD and Digital Offerings that are available OTA with a ATSC tuner.


TNT is not available over the air and neither is Discovery.


It looks like the TWC QAM good times are over..... but for all you QAM people out there I hope I am wrong.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Why would anyone spend the money on a HD setup but starve it with only OTA?"



I never got that either. It's like having a satellite radio and/or mp3 player in your car and listening to AM/FM radio, makes no sense.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like the TWC QAM good times are over..... but for all you QAM people out there I hope I am wrong.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Nah, the real good times were over 2 years ago or so, when they "scrambled" the PPV movies. The literally first digital channel I tuned to with my TV back in 2004 was showing HBO on demand. I really freaked out when I saw the picture pause, and then start rewinding. And I also miss the channel they used to have with a grainy B&W security camera view of their data center. Those were the good old days










Drew


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably because they don't like us QAM'ers getting them for the "basic" cable price, and they want to sell more overpriced packages, and rent more STBs, and charge more people outragous cablecard installation fees.
> 
> 
> Anway, this will save me some money. Now that they've killed them, there is no reason at all for me to keep even a basic cable subscription when basketball season is over...
> 
> 
> Drew




If that remains the case, count me in with you Drew. I too will drop my basic service and instead go back to the antenna. Without TNT and DISC, I have no reason to keep basic cable -vs- what I can get with an OTA antenna.


IF TWC made it possible with a cablecard to to pick your suite and pay a reasonable price for it I would do so. Without that - Forget it.


----------



## WildBill

Hah, Hah...

Drew, I did the SAME thing. When I first jumped on the QAM bandwagon we watched 'The Santa Clause' from PPV on someone elses dime. The family and I had quite a surprise when the movie paused, backed up and then resumed. Still not sure if that was my QAM box picking up someones PPV movie and we then noticed when they did rewind or if TWC was playing around.


I also had some movies that I did NOT want.


Yeah, it was nice having DISC-HD, TNT was good for some movies too. If I could have TNT, DISC, ESPN, USA and perhaps the History channel along with the locals... That would be my package of choice and I would gladly pay for it.


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No.




touche, dslate 69, touche indeed...


and to all others, i apologize...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nah, the real good times were over 2 years ago or so, when they "scrambled" the PPV movies. The literally first digital channel I tuned to with my TV back in 2004 was showing HBO on demand. I really freaked out when I saw the picture pause, and then start rewinding. And I also miss the channel they used to have with a grainy B&W security camera view of their data center. Those were the good old days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



HeHe, I remember that. Although I never bothered watchin the PPV channels, I miss that B&W camera. I use to site and wait to see any signs of life (not too long though).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have never done that for so brief a period, but I know there's been no buffering when turning on first thing in the AM or when coming home from work. If it'll be helpful to the cause, I'll try it and report back??



I turned my cable box off ~1:00am lastnight (it was on HLN). This morning just after 7:00am I turned my box on realized I missed their x:55am Entertainment report. I hit rewind and watched it. It had been buffering.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> don't any of you get tired of the ongoing HDTV struggle??? i mean, i researched a TV for months (finally got an XBR960) because of all the hidden questions regarding the TV itself. Then, I learned I couldn't get HD over the air even though i lived in raleigh (4 different antenna attempts). Then, i bit the bullet and got basic cable (and breathed a sigh of relief when I actually got HD from it). However, just a week later, Discovery disappeared, and I only learned here that it had been moved (I never would have figured it out). The, apparently as of today, I no longer get discovery or tnt because for reasons unknown, the powers that be, whoever they are, have taken them off over-the-air access (which is funny, too, i suppose, since i don't understand for a second the connection between TW's basic cable HD offerings and those "over-the-air")...and I certainly don't know who is responsible for lifting tnt and discovery or if i can call someone to ask that they be restored....
> 
> 
> judging by the posts in this thread, it seems HD is more an ongoing battle than anything else...and I've been lucky...over a period of two months i got a tv and reception and my tv seems to do it's thing automatically...you folks with 8300d's (a cable box model i presume?)and all sorts of other onging equipment problems seem to have more more to worry about -- and have to worry about it more often...my problems and disappointments seem quite small (and short) in comparison. yet still i feel exhausted and beat up by the whole process...
> 
> 
> will there be a point where the two weeks i had with a great tv, perfect reception, and HD reception for cbs, abc, fox, nbc, unc, discovery, and tnt will be the norm over the period of a year or two or three? my content needs, certainly, are modest (basic cable with HD)...but will there ever be a time when i can rely on satisfying those modest needs without a daily or weekly or even monthly inquiry into forums like the AVS one here?



I've been doing this since I got my first HD-ready tv and HD stb in late 1999 (atually didn't get my own the HD stb untill Feb 2000 but got the hd cable box Jan 2000) and it hasn't slowed one bit. I have a lot of time on my hands (more so than others here) so it's more like a hobby to enjoy doing for me. If things settled I'm everything went smoothly I'd mostlikely be bored silly.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Posted this in the 8300 thread but wanted to post here to incase any of you guys are having problems and dont read that thread.


Ok guys, I think I have found a simple fix for those of you getting the "your tv does not support HDCP" message after the upgrade.


For some reason, with the new upgrade, these boxes seem to be rebooting each night. Alot of people have noticed that because they would leave there boxes on and then get up the next morning and the box would be off.


This reboot each night seems to be screwing up the boxes HDMI "handshake" with your TV.


In order to fix this problem, or atleast this is how I was able to fix mine. When you get up in the morning or whenever you turn your TV and STB for the first time each day after the reboot each night, make sure to turn your STB on first while your TV is still off. Wait for you STB to display the little HDTV logo and 1080i or whatever you have your box set to. Once this is displayed on your STB then turn you TV on. Everything should work fine.


In my experiance with playing around with this thing after the upgrade, I have found that if I turn the TV on first, my STB wont display the 1080i or HDTV in the little display.


Hope this helps you guys having problems.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> "Why would anyone spend the money on a HD setup but starve it with only OTA?"



I would respond this way.. I find very little (if anything) of value in terms of HD from cable... in fact I subscribe mostly for 5-6 ch in the Std pkg (please give us a la carte). If I had an OTA HD DVR I would seriously consider dropping cable altogether. ie. is it really worth $60/mo for crisp/clear/pimple-detail re-runs of Night Rider and Quantum Leap? From what I've seen of INHD, they would show ant-racing if they could film it in HD.


To put it another way... *IF* I had an OTA HD DVR, and could pay $1 per episode for shows that I watch on non-OTA channels, I would probably come out ahead with this usage model. Even at $2/show as iTunes is doing now. The only thing I will lose is the ability I have now to:


- sit down bored

- surf thru 200 channels to find something to watch

- cycle thru again

- and again

- turn the TV off in disgust, finding nothing but repeated material, 15 minutes later


Mike


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would respond this way.. I find very little (if anything) of value in terms of HD from cable... in fact I subscribe mostly for 5-6 ch in the Std pkg (please give us a la carte). If I had an OTA HD DVR I would seriously consider dropping cable altogether. ie. is it really worth $60/mo for crisp/clear/pimple-detail re-runs of Night Rider and Quantum Leap? From what I've seen of INHD, they would show ant-racing if they could film it in HD.
> 
> 
> To put it another way... *IF* I had an OTA HD DVR, and could pay $1 per episode for shows that I watch on non-OTA channels, I would probably come out ahead with this usage model. Even at $2/show as iTunes is doing now. The only thing I will lose is the ability I have now to:
> 
> 
> - sit down bored
> 
> - surf thru 200 channels to find something to watch
> 
> - cycle thru again
> 
> - and again
> 
> - turn the TV off in disgust, finding nothing but repeated material, 15 minutes later
> 
> 
> Mike



I too don't want HD for Night Rider or Quantum Leap, but instead for original programing like Discovery HD, HDNet, InHD (I like the hodge-podge of original crap) I want real channels like ESPN2-HD, NFL-HD, HGTV-HD, NG-HD but TWC sucks and you live with it. (hopefully for not much longer; I just have to cut down some of my neighbors trees)


But what is this $1 an episode crap. I hear this all the time from 'a la carte' posters (for and against). I too want 'a la carte' but I think it will be more like $1 channel not a show. Take your monthly bill and divide it by how many channels you get. Most channels will be free so they can still sell ads (adapt to the new market place). If SPIKE-TV tries to charge more than they are worth they won't have enough subs to sell ads. So they will go free to keep there penetration.



At least that's my theory.


----------



## pepar

A la carte is a scheme that cablecos will resist until their last dying breath. And they will orchestrate a chorus of support from all directions, many expected, but many unexpected as well. The only hope of getting a la carte is for telephone to get cranked up and use that as a wedge to pull away cable subscribers. Maybe. But as with cable's competition from SAT, they will take the low road. It may not be pretty for a while, but it sure will be interesting. If Sony and Toshiba can get their collective acts together, they may be able to exploit the battle and successfully launch next gen optical discs.


Just my $.02.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A la carte is a scheme that cablecos will resist until their last dying breath. And they will orchestrate a chorus of support from all directions, many expected, but many unexpected as well. The only hope of getting a la carte is for telephone to get cranked up and use that as a wedge to pull away cable subscribers. Maybe. But as with cable's competition from SAT, they will take the low road. It may not be pretty for a while, but it sure will be interesting. If Sony and Toshiba can get their collective acts together, they may be able to exploit the battle and successfully launch next gen optical discs.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.




There's one thing that you can pretty much be assured of, an all "a la carte" world would kill off all but maybe 20 or so of the cable networks. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing either.


----------



## DonB2

"Why would anyone spend the money on a HD setup but starve it with only OTA?"



Do you work for Tweeters? That is exactly what they said to me when I talked to them.


-DonB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's one thing that you can pretty much be assured of, an all "a la carte" world would kill off all but maybe 20 or so of the cable networks. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing either.



Ummm, yeah, we'd be back to 57 channels and nothing on.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's one thing that you can pretty much be assured of, an all "a la carte" world would kill off all but maybe 20 or so of the cable networks. I'm not saying that's necessarily a bad thing either.



Sorry, but your wrong. Why would any channel go out of business, unless they tried to charge too much for there channel? Like I said there would be many that would want as much saturation in households as they have now for commercial revenue sake. The only way for them to accomplish that would be in the basic package of channels offered by SAT or Cable.

And before someone says there won't be a basic package because then it wouldn't be a la carte, let me stop you. There is still going to be a cost of doing business for SAT and Cable they aren't just going to give you a receiver so you can pay for one channel. There will be a "Connection Fee" (basic package) that will be included with your service. And yes then SAT or Cable could cut Discovery or whoever a check for them being in the "Free" package.

Others could possibly bundle themselves like a DVD combo set at Walmart; a bunch of individual so so channels that priced together seems like a deal.

Just because we get a la carte doesn't mean there won't be anymore bundles, there will be more "Music", "Sports", "Home and Garden", you name it.


----------



## paulnccu

folks

according to TWC, the "update" that has been going on has included a conscious effort on TWC's part to cut off TNT-HD and Discovery HD from thpse with basic cable service and a QAM tuner...how and why I can't claim to know.

isn't there a TWC techie type on this forum (i seem to remember a guy who would post but i can't seem to find his past postings). if so, does he know what;s going on -- namely, whether the Discovery-HD and TNT-HD eliminations are permanent or temporary?

in addition, after doing an autoprogram on my sony xbr960, it no longer picks up the digital versions of WB (78.12), WGN (112.10), or UPN (89.9). anybody have a guess as to why? NOTE: until last night, those digital channels would be found by autoprogramming. it's no big deal, i suppose, but now, instead of surfing up to them on up/down, i must punch in the numbers...they then come in, and in 480p, but they are not in my up/down remote program sequence.

finally, tonight on basic cable, i'm getting the HDTV network broadcasts (e.g., 5.1, 50.2, etc.), with bars on the left and right sides, even though i'm on full screen mode. my tv menu says they are coming in in 720p and/or 1080i, but they no longer fill the entire screen in "full screen" mode, which they did before. anybody know why?

thanks


----------



## HDTV-NUT

any reason why Will and Grace was not in its 16:9 ratio tonight? only 4:3. is this a local or national issue.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The grey bars on WLFL have always been there. The zooming is new within the last view weeks. Their HD has that "watching though a vaseline coated screen" look that WNCN had before they upgraded their encoder. The SD is awful. WRDC does not, of course, do HD.



Both WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are up to full power as of this week.

I'm not sure what the "watching through a vaseline coated screen" is you refer to; try calling WB and ask them... When you see full HD on WLFL we are simply passing through exactly what WB gives us. It looks fine at my house in it's native 1080i format, and is comparable in picture quality to other 1080i sources I see. The only thing that changes through our system is the bitrate, which I have set to around 18Mbps for 22.1 versus the 20 some odd Mbps we get from the satellite. I recently noticed the zoom+sidebars. I think something got corrupt in the upconverter and recalled an incorrect preset. I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance. This way, if one wants to stretch it, the gray bars will go away, and if one doesn't want to stretch it, screen burn-in will be reduced. I've been paying more attention to getting the transmitters up to full power rather than what the SD upconversion looks like.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance.



Wow! That's terrific! I'm so glad I can get both WB22 and UPN28 down here in Greenville finally. I can't wait to see The Tube too! I'm glad your station group picked it up.


----------



## abward

Thanks to the new software, I too was getting a white-snow screen when ever I cycled through the inputs on my TV and came back to my 8300HD, hooked up via HDMI. Through much experimentation I discovered the following:


- I had the 8300HD passing through all signals: 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. When I turned off 480i, the problem goes away. So I now have the 8300HD putting out only 480p, 720p, and 1080i.


- 480i is now being sent out as 16:9 480i to my TV. I am pretty sure it used to be 480i, 4:3.


- I have a DVD recorder hooked up to the 8300HD via S-video. I use to set the 8300HD to put out 4:3 as stretch, otherwise if I used 4:3 sidebar, the DVD recorder would see the side bars in its input. I can now put out 4:3 with sidebar, and the DVD recorder does not see the side bars.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are up to full power as of this week.
> 
> I'm not sure what the "watching through a vaseline coated screen" is you refer to; try calling WB and ask them... When you see full HD on WLFL we are simply passing through exactly what WB gives us. It looks fine at my house in it's native 1080i format, and is comparable in picture quality to other 1080i sources I see. The only thing that changes through our system is the bitrate, which I have set to around 18Mbps for 22.1 versus the 20 some odd Mbps we get from the satellite. I recently noticed the zoom+sidebars. I think something got corrupt in the upconverter and recalled an incorrect preset. I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance. This way, if one wants to stretch it, the gray bars will go away, and if one doesn't want to stretch it, screen burn-in will be reduced. I've been paying more attention to getting the transmitters up to full power rather than what the SD upconversion looks like.



Forgive me, I am not a broadcast engineer. But I do know there's a couple of ways to accomplish noise reduction in a video chain, the first being simple real time filtering of the high frequency response which simply softens the image.


The second involves buffering and frame comparison and averaging, and does not soften as much, but slightly blurs motion, which tends to corrupt black levels and cause that "gauzy" or "vaseline" effect. If it's too aggressive, it ruins the HD experience.


This is more noticeable on WLFL's SD content than on HD, but trust me, having seen WB HD in other markets, it's on a par with NBC and ABC and FOX. My eye tells me that is not the case here. CBS of course is a cut above the pack in their HD quality.


But thanks for your response. Guessing from your screen name, you just do contract work for the station. Anybody who follows this string knows my feelings towards Sinclair, so I'll shut up.


----------



## posg




kd4pbs said:


> I recently noticed the zoom+sidebars. I think something got corrupt in the upconverter and recalled an incorrect preset. I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta feel sorry for this guy. He is either regional engineer and has 2 dozen stations to attend to from camera to tower lights, or he is not only the station engineer, but the operations manager at a cluster, and is reponsible for everything from sharpening pencils to unclogging toilets. All for two thirds the going pay scale.
Click to expand...


----------



## pepar




posg said:


> kd4pbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently noticed the zoom+sidebars. I think something got corrupt in the upconverter and recalled an incorrect preset. I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> You gotta feel sorry for this guy. He is either regional engineer and has 2 dozen stations to attend to from camera to tower lights, or he is not only the station engineer, but the operations manager at a cluster, and is reponsible for everything from sharpening pencils to unclogging toilets. All for two thirds the going pay scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, you make it sound sooo glamorous! He's livin' a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## zim2dive

For "a la carte" on the cable scene, I agree, it would "make sense" for it to be $1/ch/month (on avg). For most of us that would mean saving at least $30










But if I were to take my cable bill, and divide it by the # of shows/episodes I actually watch (maybe a total of 10-12/week), then I could almost stil lcome out ahead by paying $1/episode. this excludes the ability to "surf", but when I think of how much cable costs vs. how little I watch and realize how much that cable bill totals over a year...


So for that $700 I pay to TWC every year, I could buy a Sony OTA HD DVR, and pay the iTune download prices for "Daily Show", and the few other non-broadcast-network shows that I watch.


Don't get me wrong, I would prefer the by-channel a-la-carte method (enables me to surf the channels I like at any time), but even the per-episode method would still be better for me.


Mike


----------



## posg

All "a la carte" will boil down to is one third the programming for two thirds the price.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks
> 
> according to TWC, the "update" that has been going on has included a conscious effort on TWC's part to cut off TNT-HD and Discovery HD from thpse with basic cable service and a QAM tuner....
> 
> what;s going on -- namely, whether the Discovery-HD and TNT-HD eliminations are permanent or temporary?



What possible scenario could you surmise that they would consciously cut off the 2 channels on a temporary basis?

Yes, it's permanent.


----------



## dslate69

Ok I woke up this morning and my 8000 was off. I turned it on, and there was an hour already buffered. I will just set the "auto on" feature for 5am to get things back to the way it was. My 8300 gets powered down with my macro'd power button for all my equip, so I don't notice it on that one.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For "a la carte" on the cable scene, I agree, it would "make sense" for it to be $1/ch/month (on avg). For most of us that would mean saving at least $30



Which is exactly why cable is against it. They have a working - for them - paradigm now. And they'd need to develop an entirely new one with a la carte that NETS THEM THE SAME REVENUE with the potential FOR MORE.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For "a la carte" on the cable scene, I agree, it would "make sense" for it to be $1/ch/month (on avg). For most of us that would mean saving at least $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I were to take my cable bill, and divide it by the # of shows/episodes I actually watch (maybe a total of 10-12/week), then I could almost stil lcome out ahead by paying $1/episode. this excludes the ability to "surf", but when I think of how much cable costs vs. how little I watch and realize how much that cable bill totals over a year...
> 
> 
> So for that $700 I pay to TWC every year, I could buy a Sony OTA HD DVR, and pay the iTune download prices for "Daily Show", and the few other non-broadcast-network shows that I watch.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would prefer the by-channel a-la-carte method (enables me to surf the channels I like at any time), but even the per-episode method would still be better for me.
> 
> 
> Mike



When people talk "a la carte" it has nothing to do with downloading episodes via computer or VOD. So if someone wants to download the episode of Lost they missed last night great let them buy the whole season. Let them download the episode before it airs (whold new market). But lets not confuse the term "a la carte" and what congress is talking about doing about giving people more of a choice.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When people talk "a la carte" it has nothing to do with downloading episodes via computer or VOD. So if someone wants to download the episode of Lost they missed last night great let them buy the whole season. Let them download the episode before it airs (whold new market). But lets not confuse the term "a la carte" and what congress is talking about doing about giving people more of a choice.



Well, downloadable episodes, VOD and a la carte (channel subscriptions) are all in a way giving us more choice, but they are all different. No act of congress is needed for the first two because it is in the best interests of cable and content providers and gives them an addition revenue stream. Considering it gives us more choice/flexibility, it is win-win. A la carte, allowing cable customers to receive and pay for ONLY those channels that they want, is a mare of a different hue. That will/would truly be disruptive for cable. They will need to be dragged kicking and screaming down that road.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why cable is against it. They have a working - for them - paradigm now. And they'd need to develop an entirely new one with a la carte that NETS THEM THE SAME REVENUE with the potential FOR MORE.



Yea, that's what is so frustrating when this topic comes up, some try to justify the devine right of the existing revenue stream.

But they don't calculate in the brand new revenue stream they just created with selling episodes for download or the new one around the corner of episodes on VOD. This is a completely new revenue stream they are receiving and I didn't see a discount on my cable bill.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, that's what is so frustrating when this topic comes up, some try to justify the devine right of the existing revenue stream.
> 
> But they don't calculate in the brand new revenue stream they just created with selling episodes for download or the new one around the corner of episodes on VOD. This is a completely new revenue stream they are receiving and I didn't see a discount on my cable bill.



Nor did you see an increase unless you partook. VOD and episodic downloads are different revenue streams. And they are both optional for us. I've never and probably will never use either one. The injustice, from our subscriber perspective, of existing tiered subscriptions is that we have NO choice within each tier. And who makes them up anyway? There seems to be no discernable logic, rhyme or reason. I think, in the end, it will be the Evangelicals receiving what they consider to be pornography that will drive a la carte. That may be a controversial statement for me to post - and let me tactfully lapse into stereotypes here - on a SC-centric forum thread, but I make no judgements. I only put it forth as a social force to be considered.


----------



## posg

BOTTOM LINE ON CABLE PRICING:


When 85% of the population is WILLING to pay in excess of $45/month for basic cable/satellite service, the price is not too high.


Cable is not a utility. It is an subscription home entertainment luxury option. Let the free marketplace prevail. Don't legislate the industry out of business.


I for one am glad that the industry is making enough profit to reinvest in infrastructure and introduce innovations. A La Carte would cripple the industry.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BOTTOM LINE ON CABLE PRICING:
> 
> 
> When 85% of the population is WILLING to pay in excess of $45/month for basic cable/satellite service, the price is not too high.
> 
> 
> Cable is not a utility. It is an subscription home entertainment luxury option. Let the free marketplace prevail. Don't legislate the industry out of business.
> 
> 
> I for one am glad that the industry is making enough profit to reinvest in infrastructure and introduce innovations. A La Carte would cripple the industry.



But still, paying for channels that one NEVER watches seems fundamentally unfair. And paying for HUNDREDS of channels that one never watches is an outrage. There's gotta be some middle ground.


----------



## posg

Interesting fun factoid:


My first cable bill in 1970 was $6/month for 10 channels. That's 60 cents each. The 10 channels consisted of 3 NBC's, 2 CBS's, 1 ABC, 2 Independents, 1 PBS, and a Community Bulletin Board.


Thirty six years later, basic non-digital cable costs $45/month for 75 channels. That's STILL 60 cents each.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BOTTOM LINE ON CABLE PRICING:
> 
> 
> When 85% of the population is WILLING to pay in excess of $45/month for basic cable/satellite service, the price is not too high.
> 
> 
> Cable is not a utility. It is an subscription home entertainment luxury option. Let the free marketplace prevail. Don't legislate the industry out of business.
> 
> 
> I for one am glad that the industry is making enough profit to reinvest in infrastructure and introduce innovations. A La Carte would cripple the industry.



And one other thing; I disagree on your statement that cable "is an subscription home entertainment luxury option." An arguement could be made that it is an option, but it is certainly not - at least in its basic form - a luxury option. These days, it is a necessity. Along with gossipy desperate housewives, we learn about health and safety related issues, school and road closings, etc.


Just my $.02.


----------



## Erik Garci

other thread: A Cable Nightmare - "a la carte" is gaining steam.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But still, paying for channels that one NEVER watches seems fundamentally unfair. And paying for HUNDREDS of channels that one never watches is an outrage. There's gotta be some middle ground.



How much of the Sunday paper do you actually read??? Do you think your newspaper ought to offer a Sunday paper "Lite". And how would Home Depot and Circuit City feel about that???


You either take the Sunday paper or you don't. What you choose to read is up to you. You can't just pay for the sections you read. Your local paper would go out of business just trying to organize delivery of "A La Carte" editions.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much of the Sunday paper do you actually read??? Do you think your newspaper ought to offer a Sunday paper "Lite". And how would Home Depot and Circuit City feel about that???
> 
> 
> You either take the Sunday paper or you don't. What you choose to read is up to you. You can't just pay for the sections you read. Your local paper would go out of business just trying to organize delivery of "A La Carte" editions.



And that is _precisely_ why there is contraction in the print news industry; there is an alternative - the internet - that more and more people are availing themselves of the flexibility and selectiveness of online news. Who's left? Oldsters and other people who can't afford internet access, or are technophobes. Not a very attractive demographic group. Ad revenues contract and then so does the industry. Any industry that sticks entirely with the status quo is eventually displaced/replaced. If you're such a cable proponent, you should be concerned about the long-term health, and that may involve them coming to terms with a la carte.


Just my $.02.


BTW, I subscribe to NO newpapers.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't just pay for the sections you read.



You can if you buy it second-hand.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting fun factoid:
> 
> 
> My first cable bill in 1970 was $6/month for 10 channels. That's 60 cents each. The 10 channels consisted of 3 NBC's, 2 CBS's, 1 ABC, 2 Independents, 1 PBS, and a Community Bulletin Board.
> 
> 
> Thirty six years later, basic non-digital cable costs $45/month for 75 channels. That's STILL 60 cents each.



What percentage of the original 10 channels did you watch? What percentage of the current 75 channels do you watch.


I like the way everybody always helps me make my case.










Just my $.02.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can if you buy it second-hand.



Heck yes, you might as well. It's no longer "news" anyway when it lands on your doorstep.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And one other thing; I disagree on your statement that cable "is an subscription home entertainment luxury option." An arguement could be made that it is an option, but it is certainly not - at least in its basic form - a luxury option. These days, it is a necessity. Along with gossipy desperate housewives, we learn about health and safety related issues, school and road closings, etc.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



You're talking about "local" programming either available off-air for free, or on a "lifeline" basic service that all cable operators offer, but don't really like to talk about which usually costs around $12/month.


It is not a necessity, a utility, or an entitlement.


----------



## zim2dive

I flip thru 60%+ of the sections of the Sunday paper.... if I watched t% of my cable channels I'd have no complaint. As it is now, with the new firmware, >80% of my channels went on the skip list.


As for market forces... well its just kinda funny how often one hears the phrase "market forces", when the market only has few/one force(s).. ie. a monopoly. If we were so happy with few choices, our long distance would still cost $0.25/minute as it did when Ma Bell was the monopoly. With little/no local alternatives, what consumers are willing to pay is more a statement of what the monopoly is able to charge. Notice how cheap long distance is now that we have actual choice. I'm not saying that is good for the businesses, but last I checked, I'm a consumer, and my long distance works just fine for much much less $$ than it once did.


TWC is essentially an ILEC, and very much behaves as one. We need some CLECs (even if they are the ILECs from the phone world)


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What percentage of the original 10 channels did you watch? What percentage of the current 75 channels do you watch.
> 
> 
> I like the way everybody always helps me make my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



Out of the 75 channels, I doubt I regularly watch more than a dozen or so. It's still a good value as far as I'm concerned. $45/month is a $1.50/day. I spend that much on soft drinks.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I flip thru 60%+ of the sections of the Sunday paper.... if I watched t% of my cable channels I'd have no complaint. As it is now, with the new firmware, >80% of my channels went on the skip list.
> 
> 
> As for market forces... well its just kinda funny how often one hears the phrase "market forces", when the market only has few/one force(s).. ie. a monopoly. If we were so happy with few choices, our long distance would still cost $0.25/minute as it did when Ma Bell was the monopoly. With little/no local alternatives, what consumers are willing to pay is more a statement of what the monopoly is able to charge. Notice how cheap long distance is now that we have actual choice. I'm not saying that is good for the businesses, but last I checked, I'm a consumer, and my long distance works just fine for much much less $$ than it once did.
> 
> 
> TWC is essentially an ILEC, and very much behaves as one. We need some CLECs (even if they are the ILECs from the phone world)
> 
> 
> Mike



Let's see. Local cable operator - $45, Dish Network - $45, DirecTV - $45, and in some cases, overbuild video provider - $45. Monopoly???? I don't think so. Almost everyone has at least 3 choices for video providers, more and more have 4. The reason why NONE of these providers have resorted to A La Carte is that the marketplace simply does not require it.


----------



## posg

Another argument:


I spend $39.95/month for all the phone time I use, or choose not to use. I spend $39.95/month for all the high-speed internet time I use or choose not to use. I spend $45/month on all the TV I use or choose not to use.


How about METERED internet usage, or PAY AS YOU GO phone. You'd have a violent revolution!!!!!!


----------



## pepar

posg: "uncle"


----------



## thamlet

Hi,


The night before last some firmware upgrades were done to TWC digital boxes in the area. I have the Pace 550 HD box, which has a passthrough setting for its output resolution. I can no longer get to the Pace's settings menu, and the box has been locked into outputting 1080i. There is now a new area in the passport menu to adjust the output resolution, but it will not allow me to select multiple resolutions or change from 1080i. Is anyone having a similar problem and if so how did you resolve it? I have a techinician coming out today, but I am not too optimistic. When I called TWC, the answer was, "if you have an HDTV, you do not want anything besides 1080i". Thanks.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg: "uncle"



Jeez, I wish my wife gave in so easy


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeez, I wish my wife gave in so easy



Oh I didn't give up, and I certainly didn't change my miind. I only stopped taking up bandwidth with the issue.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The night before last some firmware upgrades were done to TWC digital boxes in the area. I have the Pace 550 HD box, which has a passthrough setting for its output resolution. I can no longer get to the Pace's settings menu, and the box has been locked into outputting 1080i. There is now a new area in the passport menu to adjust the output resolution, but it will not allow me to select multiple resolutions or change from 1080i. Is anyone having a similar problem and if so how did you resolve it? I have a techinician coming out today, but I am not too optimistic. When I called TWC, the answer was, "if you have an HDTV, you do not want anything besides 1080i". Thanks.



I hung on to the Pace 550 HD because I was concerned that the SA8300HD would not support "pass-through" and could not get an answer from TWC. Well, it does, and other than not being able to shut off the gray side bars, everything about the 8300 is as good as, or better than, the Pace. Trade......


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another argument:
> 
> 
> I spend $39.95/month for all the phone time I use, or choose not to use. I spend $39.95/month for all the high-speed internet time I use or choose not to use. I spend $45/month on all the TV I use or choose not to use.
> 
> 
> How about METERED internet usage, or PAY AS YOU GO phone. You'd have a violent revolution!!!!!!




POSG

I am not jumping into this argument, rather I have a few questions.


You said cable - appx $45/month. Do you really get all you want for $45?

You don't have or get the digital channels?


As I make it out, in order to get basic Standard Cable + TNT-HD and DISC-HD I would have to pay roughly:

Digital package 1000 - $61.75/month

Digital Box for my 1 TV without a CableCard slot $7.50/month

Couple remots $0.75/Month

Cablecard $1.75

Appx. Total - 75-80 bucks per month after fees and taxes.


And, unless the digital tier of choice for the Digipic 1000 can be the HD-Suite, I STILL don't have ESPN-HD.


Soooo - I guess my question really boils down to this:


Do you get by with just the standard service? So, since the change you can only get the locals in HD like the QAM crowd? You lost DISC-HD and TNT-HD did you not?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much of the Sunday paper do you actually read??? Do you think your newspaper ought to offer a Sunday paper "Lite". And how would Home Depot and Circuit City feel about that???
> 
> 
> You either take the Sunday paper or you don't. What you choose to read is up to you. You can't just pay for the sections you read. Your local paper would go out of business just trying to organize delivery of "A La Carte" editions.



It's funny you bring up newspaper, because I can subscribe to any newspaper in the country but not any TV channel. Why? Wouldn't it cut into the revenue of my local newspaper the same as my local TV station. The hypocrisy of the industry is astounding. They live by one rule and it's not "keep the customers happy" but instead "keep profit margins up".


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Oh I didn't give up, and I certainly didn't change my miind. I only stopped taking up bandwidth with the issue.



agreed. Not worth derailing this thread for an argument already with its own (the referenced ALC thread). posg and I will contend the other is wrong til we are blue in the face.


So I will accept the label of "whiner" as long as he accepts the label of "apologist"














(with regard to TWC and HD), and we can move on










Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG
> 
> I am not jumping into this argument, rather I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> You said cable - appx $45/month. Do you really get all you want for $45?
> 
> You don't have or get the digital channels?
> 
> 
> As I make it out, in order to get basic Standard Cable + TNT-HD and DISC-HD I would have to pay roughly:
> 
> Digital package 1000 - $61.75/month
> 
> Digital Box for my 1 TV without a CableCard slot $7.50/month
> 
> Couple remots $0.75/Month
> 
> Cablecard $1.75
> 
> Appx. Total - 75-80 bucks per month after fees and taxes.
> 
> 
> And, unless the digital tier of choice for the Digipic 1000 can be the HD-Suite, I STILL don't have ESPN-HD.
> 
> 
> Soooo - I guess my question really boils down to this:
> 
> 
> Do you get by with just the standard service? So, since the change you can only get the locals in HD like the QAM crowd? You lost DISC-HD and TNT-HD did you not?



Actually, I have the digital tier, the HD tier, HBO, and a DVR. I only use the $45 basic argumentatively since THOSE are the channels which would be affected by A La Carte pricing. My bill is of course higher.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are up to full power as of this week.
> 
> I'm not sure what the "watching through a vaseline coated screen" is you refer to; try calling WB and ask them... When you see full HD on WLFL we are simply passing through exactly what WB gives us. It looks fine at my house in it's native 1080i format, and is comparable in picture quality to other 1080i sources I see. The only thing that changes through our system is the bitrate, which I have set to around 18Mbps for 22.1 versus the 20 some odd Mbps we get from the satellite. I recently noticed the zoom+sidebars. I think something got corrupt in the upconverter and recalled an incorrect preset. I'll put it back to 4:3 with 50% sidebars when I get the chance. This way, if one wants to stretch it, the gray bars will go away, and if one doesn't want to stretch it, screen burn-in will be reduced. I've been paying more attention to getting the transmitters up to full power rather than what the SD upconversion looks like.



Thx for the info. I'm not sure but I got a feeling WLFL and WRDC's towers are farther from me than WRAL, WRAZ, WTVD and WNCN's towers are. I have a harder time picking up WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT's signal so I've not seen primetime HD feed yet, only the local programming upconvert early in the morn or late ate night. Tropospheric ducting has sucked the past two weeks. Even WNCN has been hard to pick up. It's nice to see someone using up to 18Mbps on the HD feed (I guess it's possible though to no multicasting).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> agreed. Not worth derailing this thread for an argument already with its own (the referenced ALC thread). posg and I will contend the other is wrong til we are blue in the face.
> 
> 
> So I will accept the label of "whiner" as long as he accepts the label of "apologist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with regard to TWC and HD), and we can move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Label accepted !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx for the info. I'm not sure but I got a feeling WLFL and WRDC's towers are farther from me than WRAL, WRAZ, WTVD and WNCN's towers are. I have a harder time picking up WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT's signal so I've not seen primetime HD feed yet, only the local programming upconvert early in the morn or late ate night. Tropospheric ducting has sucked the past two weeks. Even WNCN has been hard to pick up. It's nice to see someone using up to 18Mbps on the HD feed (I guess it's possible though to no multicasting).



Actually, the towers are right next to each other. Tropo was better this morning than it has been lately. Should continue to improve as the daytime temperatures get warmer.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> in addition, after doing an autoprogram on my sony xbr960, it no longer picks up the digital versions of WB (78.12), WGN (112.10), or UPN (89.9). anybody have a guess as to why? NOTE: until last night, those digital channels would be found by autoprogramming. it's no big deal, i suppose, but now, instead of surfing up to them on up/down, i must punch in the numbers...they then come in, and in 480p, but they are not in my up/down remote program sequence.



For some reason yesterday TWC had WB (78.12), WGN (112.10), or UPN (89.9) remaping to the below virtual channels:


WLFL WB22 was on 12.1

WRDC UPN28 was on 10.1

WGN was on 21.1


Today the remapping is gone and a rescan should fing them back on WB (78.12), WGN (112.10), or UPN (89.9).


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's see. Local cable operator - $45, Dish Network - $45, DirecTV - $45, and in some cases, overbuild video provider - $45. Monopoly???? I don't think so. Almost everyone has at least 3 choices for video providers, more and more have 4. The reason why NONE of these providers have resorted to A La Carte is that the marketplace simply does not require it.



One last point, the reason why there is such a push for it now is because DISH and others are wanting stop the providers from demanding certain channels be included in the basic package. Evidently DISH for one thinks they can still make money in an a la carte world.


----------



## Erik

thamlet:


I'm having a similar problem w/ my 8300. Post-upgrade, it's locked at 1080i and 480p. Previously, I only allowed it to ouput 720p. I've tried a reboot w/ no success.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the towers are right next to each other. Tropo was better this morning than it has been lately. Should continue to improve as the daytime temperatures get warmer.



Thx for the info. I noticed tropo was a little better yesterday. I usually check * This Page * for Tropo activity. Next Tuesday is looking real good.







I really wanted to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD on WLFL lastnight but I couldn't pick them up untill around 10:30 lastnight.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One last point, the reason why there is such a push for it now is because DISH and others are wanting stop the providers from demanding certain channels be included in the basic package. Evidently DISH for one thinks they can still make money in an a la carte world.



Program suppliers and program resellers have different agendas. Program suppliers are not anxious to loose distribution. DISH would pay penalty rates if it downgrades channels to A La Carte, meaning less value to the consumer.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx for the info. I noticed tropo was a little better yesterday. I usually check * This Page * for Tropo activity. Next Tuesday is looking real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD on WLFL lastnight but I couldn't pick them up untill around 10:30 lastnight.



This morning I was getting most of the Norfolk, VA DT channels (140 miles) here in Raleigh. For what ever reason, they pop in a lot more frequently than Greensboro (70 miles). I ALWAYS get WITN-DT and WNCT-DT at 77 miles, but have only picked up WCTI-DT (90 miles) a couple of times during extreme tropo conditions, re: lower power, directional transmitter.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Program suppliers and program resellers have different agendas. Program suppliers are not anxious to loose distribution. DISH would pay penalty rates if it downgrades channels to A La Carte, meaning less value to the consumer.



This brings up something that I've been wondering about. Who pays what for channels to be on standard cable/sat? Does the cable/sat provider pay the channel? Or does the channel pay the cable/sat provider to carry its channel? Or is it a mix, where channels that are in more demand (ESPN) get paid, and channels that not many people care about (the outdoor network) pay cable/sat providers to carry them so they have a wider potential viewership for their ads?


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This brings up something that I've been wondering about. Who pays what for channels to be on standard cable/sat? Does the cable/sat provider pay the channel? Or does the channel pay the cable/sat provider to carry its channel? Or is it a mix, where channels that are in more demand (ESPN) get paid, and channels that not many people care about (the outdoor network) pay cable/sat providers to carry them so they have a wider potential viewership for their ads?
> 
> 
> Drew



For the most part, the cable company/satellite provider pays the program supplier. The rate per subscriber is much higher if the channel is not on a universal tier. Some channels, ESPN for example, have several sibling channels which are negociating pawns.


The bottom line is this. If ESPN charges the cable operator $x.xx per month for a suite of channels on universal basic, they might charge double if the channels reach less than two thirds of the subscibers.


As long as the ball is in the programmers court (which it is), the cable operator and the consumer are in a no win situation. The programmer's gonna get his money somehow.


That's why A La Carte will cost more for less.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hung on to the Pace 550 HD because I was concerned that the SA8300HD would not support "pass-through" and could not get an answer from TWC. Well, it does, and other than not being able to shut off the gray side bars, everything about the 8300 is as good as, or better than, the Pace. Trade......



Thanks for the info. I asked them to tell the tech to bring along an 8300 DVR in case he could not get the Pace working properly again. If you don't mind, when you have a chance, will you verify that the passthrough mode still works after the changes the other night? Erik is reporting a similar change to his 8300. I am really worried TWC has made a stupid decision based on their poor understanding of AVS basics.


----------



## posg

Here's a ficticious scenerio:


All Sports Network (ASN) charges $3.50/per subscriber per month if the cable operator puts it on basic service. ASN will discount it to $3.00 if the cable operator adds ASN2, and $2.50 if he also adds ASN Jr and ASN News.


If the cable operator puts ASN on a sports tier, the rate per month goes up to $6.50. Each of the additional sibling channels cost $.25 MORE per month rather than activating a discount.


ASN also owns Nobody Cares TV which it will give the cable operator for free to bulk up a digital tier, if he carries ASN on basic.


That's why A La Carte won't work.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as the ball is in the programmers court (which it is), the cable operator and the consumer are in a no win situation. The programmer's gonna get his money somehow.
> 
> 
> That's why A La Carte will cost more for less.



Great information, posg. Thank you.


But I disagree with your conclusion. I think A La Carte would be a great way to get the ball into the consumer's court. Right now, we either pay for, or don't pay for a group of channels, and the differences in costs are hidden. With an A La Carte model where the true costs per channel are known to the consumer, the consumer could make informed choices about how to spend his entertainment budget. Eg, it would be harder for the programmers to hold the cable company hostage, and force them to carry less popular channels.


This whole industry seems ripe for a RICO investigation.










Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I asked them to tell the tech to bring along an 8300 DVR in case he could not get the Pace working properly again. If you don't mind, when you have a chance, will you verify that the passthrough mode still works after the changes the other night? Erik is reporting a similar change to his 8300. I am really worried TWC has made a stupid decision based on their poor understanding of AVS basics.



Yes, I've already scoured all the menu revisions, and "pass through" still works for all four resolutions.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great information, posg. Thank you.
> 
> 
> But I disagree with your conclusion. I think A La Carte would be a great way to get the ball into the consumer's court. Right now, we either pay for, or don't pay for a group of channels, and the differences in costs are hidden. With an A La Carte model where the true costs per channel are known to the consumer, the consumer could make informed choices about how to spend his entertainment budget. Eg, it would be harder for the programmers to hold the cable company hostage, and force them to carry less popular channels.
> 
> 
> This whole industry seems ripe for a RICO investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



Back up to the post above your post. I added more before you added this. It's all a big game, and when you add co-ownership of broadcast stations and cable networks, it really get messy.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great information, posg. Thank you.
> 
> 
> But I disagree with your conclusion. I think A La Carte would be a great way to get the ball into the consumer's court. Right now, we either pay for, or don't pay for a group of channels, and the differences in costs are hidden. With an A La Carte model where the true costs per channel are known to the consumer, the consumer could make informed choices about how to spend his entertainment budget. Eg, it would be harder for the programmers to hold the cable company hostage, and force them to carry less popular channels.
> 
> 
> This whole industry seems ripe for a RICO investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



drewwho:










posg:










Hey, that didn't take up much bandwidth at all!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drewwho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that didn't take up much bandwidth at all!
























Just getting my $39.95 worth.


----------



## KLebda

Since the upgrade, my Pace 550 box now does gray (vs black) side bars, and has lost the option to passthru output resolution.


After a while with twc on the phone, the suggestion is to swap for a SA3250 box, which is supposed to have black sidebars.

*Can anyone confirm black bars on the 3250 since the upgrade?* IIRC, I swapped a 3250 for Pace a while back because the 3250 had gray then.










thanks.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KLebda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the upgrade, my Pace 550 box now does gray (vs black) side bars, and has lost the option to passthru output resolution.
> 
> 
> After a while with twc on the phone, the suggestion is to swap for a SA3250 box, which is supposed to have black sidebars.
> 
> *Can anyone confirm black bars on the 3250 since the upgrade?* IIRC, I swapped a 3250 for Pace a while back because the 3250 had gray then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.



I rebooted the Pace 550 and it reverted to the black sidebars. The other change I made before I booted was to change the aspect ratio in the settings menu from "4:3, 16:9 widescreen"" to "16:9 widescreen, 4:3 pillar boxed". Seems besides assuming the only res is 1080i, they also assumed HDTVs were 4:3 AR.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting my $39.95 worth.



I'mmeteredsoIhavetokeepitshort.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I've already scoured all the menu revisions, and "pass through" still works for all four resolutions.



Are you using the DVI out?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using the DVI out?



Nope, component. That could be your issue. I'd try component and see what you get.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, component. That could be your issue. I'd try component and see what you get.



Well, I am not going to use any analog in the path, but it appears from looking at other 8300HD threads that passthrough is supposed to work on the digital out also. The tech called before he came and when he heard the problem he said he couldn't do anything about it. He also did not understand why I thought I would get a better picture wihtout the stb processing. I will never understand how you can operate in an industry and hire poeple that are ignorant of that industry. I'm going to have the 8300HD DVR "installed" on Monday and hold my breath. If it is also locked to one output I'm cancelling my service.


----------



## KLebda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rebooted the Pace 550 and it reverted to the black sidebars. The other change I made before I booted was to change the aspect ratio in the settings menu from "4:3, 16:9 widescreen"" to "16:9 widescreen, 4:3 pillar boxed". Seems besides assuming the only res is 1080i, they also assumed HDTVs were 4:3 AR.



Thanks! That did the trick. We had needed to reboot (a time or two) right after the upgrade, but no telling what the aspect ratio was set to at the time.


And v/v passthru - that setting may be gone, but now you can select multiple output resolutions so that's good too.


Happy camper again.


edit: unhappy camper again - had gray bars again today (re-boot went to black again), multiple output resolutions did not stick - 1080i only


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I am not going to use any analog in the path, but it appears from looking at other 8300HD threads that passthrough is supposed to work on the digital out also. The tech called before he came and when he heard the problem he said he couldn't do anything about it. He also did not understand why I thought I would get a better picture wihtout the stb processing. I will never understand how you can operate in an industry and hire poeple that are ignorant of that industry. I'm going to have the 8300HD DVR "installed" on Monday and hold my breath. If it is also locked to one output I'm cancelling my service.



You should be happy with the 8300 if you can live with gray bars. Quite frankly, I thought I would hate them, but now they don't bother me. Of course, if you use stretch-o-vision, it won't matter. You'll wonder how you ever lived without a DVR.


As far as help goes, you just have to swallow the bitter pill that most people that work in an industry are not "enthusiasts" and will only learn what they need to know.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> most people that work in an industry are not "enthusiasts" and will only learm what they need to know.



truer words have never been spoken.


also keep in mind that the people answering the phones are pretty much at the bottom of the food chain. they make nothing in terms of money and this is just a job to pay there rent type of deal. most of them couldnt tell you the difference between component and composite cables.. im sure if we could get ahold of a technical engineer for Time Warner, they would know alot more.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KLebda* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! That did the trick. We had needed to reboot (a time or two) right after the upgrade, but no telling what the aspect ratio was set to at the time.
> 
> 
> And v/v passthru - that setting may be gone, but now you can select multiple output resolutions so that's good too.
> 
> 
> Happy camper again.



Yes, that is the new area of the menu that does not work on my box. No matter what output resolution or combination of resolutions I select, when I try to "accept" them, it just defaults back to 1080i. I fear that TWC may have disabled all outputs over the DVI except 1080i. Are you using the DVI out from the Pace, and have you successfully selected multiple output resolutions?


I will try rebooting once more and also try component out as posg suggested to see if this is the case.


Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## KLebda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the new area of the menu that does not work on my box. No matter what output resolution or combination of resolutions I select, when I try to "accept" them, it just defaults back to 1080i. I fear that TWC may have disabled all outputs over the DVI except 1080i. Are you using the DVI out from the Pace, and have you successfully selected multiple output resolutions?
> 
> 
> I will try rebooting once more and also try component out as posg suggested to see if this is the case.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the help guys.



ahh - yes, I spoke too soon on that. Seems the only thing still set is 1080i. I'm using DVI out also.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as help goes, you just have to swallow the bitter pill that most people that work in an industry are not "enthusiasts" and will only learn what they need to know.



You are right. It really does not make sense to train poeple to serve such a small segment when they have millions of customers that woudln't know the difference between HD and VD.


----------



## Zilla

Per this input...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6836228 


Is it my understanding then that if I buy a QAM-capable tuner (MDP-130) for my HTPC that I'll get these channels, or at least the ones available in Cary?


----------



## malleusx

So last week Disc HD moved from 84.2 to 110.4 on my tuner. Everything else was the same. Now I have lost TNT and Disc again. So i know there has been some speculation that TWC has been trying to cut these off for people without the digipc 1000 service level, which I dont have.


Does anyone know for sure that they have not just been moved again like DiscHD was moved for me last week? Anyone done a search for them at all?


If so let us know!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malleusx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure that they have not just been moved again like DiscHD was moved for me last week?



I'm sure they have not been moved. They are just no longer "clear to air".


----------



## Oldemanphil

Is anyone else having lip sync problems with NBC's evening HD programs through TWC 's cable QAM broadcast?


The other networks seem to be ok.


----------



## mikecon54

I saw lip sync problems watching Law & Order SVU this week, but not on other shows.


More often, I've seen digital artifacting and facial ghosting with NCN-HD. I've seen none of these issues on any other channel (using an 8300HD to feed a 42" plasma) The facial ghosting in particular is annoying. I've seen it on all of the L&O shows and on the West Wing.


Just for comparison I watched some L&O reruns on TNT and L&O SVU on UniversalHD, and did not see the same problems on either of those channels, so I believe it to be an NCN-HD only problem.


Has anyone else been seeing these types of problems on NCN?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Per this input...
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6836228
> 
> 
> Is it my understanding then that if I buy a QAM-capable tuner (MDP-130) for my HTPC that I'll get these channels, or at least the ones available in Cary?



That is correct except no more DiscHD or TNTHD.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malleusx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So last week Disc HD moved from 84.2 to 110.4 on my tuner. Everything else was the same. Now I have lost TNT and Disc again. So i know there has been some speculation that TWC has been trying to cut these off for people without the digipc 1000 service level, which I dont have.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure that they have not just been moved again like DiscHD was moved for me last week? Anyone done a search for them at all?
> 
> 
> If so let us know!



I have the equivilant of the *DIGIPiC 4000* package (had all this way before they named them DIGIPiC) plus the HD Suite and as of this week I'm not getting DiscHD or TNTHD anymore with my QAM tuner.


DiscHD or TNTHD is still there on the same QAM allocation, they're just not set to *Clear to Air* anymore.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having lip sync problems with NBC's evening HD programs through TWC 's cable QAM broadcast?



Yes. L&O Weds evening, and the Earl from 8:30 on Thurs both had lip sync problems. I haven't watched anything else yet from NBC this week.


Drew


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. L&O Weds evening, and the Earl from 8:30 on Thurs both had lip sync problems. I haven't watched anything else yet from NBC this week.
> 
> 
> Drew



Not in Raleigh or on TWC, but I watched a bit of EarlHD and noticed no sync issues.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not in Raleigh or on TWC, but I watched a bit of EarlHD and noticed no sync issues.



Yeah, I don't think its a TWC thing. The L&O I noticed the lip sync problem in was recorded OTA.


Drew


----------



## malleusx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the equivilant of the *DIGIPiC 4000* package (had all this way before they named them DIGIPiC) plus the HD Suite and as of this week I'm not getting DiscHD or TNTHD anymore with my QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> DiscHD or TNTHD is still there on the same QAM allocation, they're just not set to *Clear to Air* anymore.




So is anyone getting those channels now because according to TWC you are supposed to with at least the DigiPC 1000 level of service. Or are you saying that you dont get them on the QAM but can get them with a cable card or box now?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having lip sync problems with NBC's evening HD programs through TWC 's cable QAM broadcast?
> 
> 
> The other networks seem to be ok.



I did during a "clip" shown in the local evening news (channel surfing) on Friday 3/31. I thought it was the clip, as the broadcast seemed ok, but I surfed away soon after.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me, I am not a broadcast engineer. But I do know there's a couple of ways to accomplish noise reduction in a video chain, the first being simple real time filtering of the high frequency response which simply softens the image.



Well, there ya go...

A guy comes on here and tries to answer some questions, and suddenly people start assuming things that are not even close to reality.


Sorry, posg, but we don't do any optimizations or changes other than re-encoding the stream for broadcast. Some of the lower quality encoders may provide a "do it all in one box" solution, but not ours. Our encoders are not capable of signal changes by themselves. This is being handled by a separate device which is totally switched out of the signal chain when we are passing through the HD material. Perhaps in your other markets to which you refer they were actually "enhancing" (distorting) the signal from WB, and when you see the real deal on WLFL-DT you assume that we are putting the "vaseline smear filter" on it somehow? I know I sure can't see any difference between, say WLFL-DT and the other HD broadcasters in this area. If there were any "crushed blacks" I sure don't have any way to compensate for this, since there is no signal processing that I can perform from the network.


In fact, there are signal processing tricks I can do, but only on the upconversion signal when we upconvert from SD. The only thing that (as of right now) is being done here though is the sidebars. I have all of the noise reduction effectively turned off, since there is already an extremely clean feed being sent to the upconversion components. All the "detail" (edge) enhancement is turned off to, as this simply adds more distortion and creates a false sense of added resolution to the signal. The way I see it, if the viewer wants to distort the signal, they certainly have enough circuitry in thier HDTVs to do so, but since I run my Mits RPTV at home without all this junk turned on, I certainly don't want to see it added by the broadcaster.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But thanks for your response. Guessing from your screen name, you just do contract work for the station. Anybody who follows this string knows my feelings towards Sinclair, so I'll shut up.



You guess wrong again as well; I'm not a contract engineer. KD4PBS is an amateur radio callsign. I'm a full-time employee, and have been for over 10 years. I worked my way up from evening/news tech to Chief Engineer in the process. Whatever poltical agenda you may assume I have because of my affiliation would also be incorrect; Sinclair Broadcast Group compensates me fairly for the hard work and dedication I have for my job, and I have nothing but respect and gratitude for them allowing me to work someplace pleasant and keep my family fed and housed. If you really want to be an expert at what SBG is all about, why not come to work for us and find out first hand instead of listening to what some disgruntled ex employee might have to say?


Don't believe everything you may hear or read on the internet about SBG.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the towers are right next to each other. Tropo was better this morning than it has been lately. Should continue to improve as the daytime temperatures get warmer.



posg, do you live for dispensing false information on the internet?







WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are on the exact same tower as WNCN-TV, WNCN-DT, WRAL-DT, and WRAZ-DT. In fact, we're all at the same height, give or take the height of the actual antenna, on top of the tower thanks to the candelabra design that Capitol Broadcasting Company (WRAL/WRAZ) incorporated into this tower.

WRDC-DT's antenna is supporting WLFL-DT's antenna. It is mounted on one "arbor" that is at the top of the tower, 120 degrees displaced from WNCN-TV and WNCN-DT's antennas (I'm not sure which one is supporting which, I'd guess the DT antenna is on top of the TV antenna), and 120 degrees displaced the other way from WRAL-DT and WRAZ-DT's antennas.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg, do you live for dispensing false information on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are on the exact same tower as WNCN-TV, WNCN-DT, WRAL-DT, and WRAZ-DT. In fact, we're all at the same height, give or take the height of the actual antenna, on top of the tower thanks to the candelabra design that Capitol Broadcasting Company (WRAL/WRAZ) incorporated into this tower.
> 
> WRDC-DT's antenna is supporting WLFL-DT's antenna. It is mounted on one "arbor" that is at the top of the tower, 120 degrees displaced from WNCN-TV and WNCN-DT's antennas (I'm not sure which one is supporting which, I'd guess the DT antenna is on top of the TV antenna), and 120 degrees displaced the other way from WRAL-DT and WRAZ-DT's antennas.



The information I dispensed was based on entering transmitter coordinates from the FCC database into Google Earth. If I am wrong, the FCC database is wrong, because it distinctly shows WRDC/WLFL on "the other" tower.


Regardless, please accept my personal apologies for any negative comments. They are directed at Sinclair, not at you personally.


----------



## Daryl L

kd4pbs,


Again, thx for the info. Unless HDNet/HDNetMovies, InHD/InHD2, ESPNHD, HBOHD, TNTHD, SHOHD & UniversalHD that I get along with the other Raleigh, Florence and Wilmington stations I get are passed to us @ 18Mbps or more and with no artifical enhancement (which I doubt) I really don't recall reading of any other HD feed offered at 18Mbps. Maybe that 18Mbps and no enhancement is what makes WLFL-HD look different and nobody is use to seeing HD like that.










What the heck, show us how HD can look like diamonds, feed us the whole 20Mpbs.







j/k.


Although I was viewing through a 32" calibrated analog back around 1996/7 when I first saw an HDTV being feed an HD signal on the Cnet show it looked to have a glossy look to it (something I've not seen yet after owning an HD display for over 5 years, even ISF'd). I've yet to get WLFL's primetime HD feed but hope to one evening.


Just don't leave this forum please. We need all the input all broadcast engineers can provide.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malleusx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is anyone getting those channels now because according to TWC you are supposed to with at least the DigiPC 1000 level of service. Or are you saying that you dont get them on the QAM but can get them with a cable card or box now?



I don't get them on my tv's built-in QAM tuner anymore (but I don't have a cable card installed). Probably with a cable card I would. And yes I get them on my TWC 8300HD DVR cable box.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The information I dispensed was based on entering transmitter coordinates from the FCC database into Google Earth. If I am wrong, the FCC database is wrong, because it distinctly shows WRDC/WLFL on "the other" tower.
> 
> 
> Regardless, please accept my personal apologies for any negative comments. They are directed at Sinclair, not at you personally.



No worries, man... I figured that much. I didn't take it as an offense at me, and I know that I'm not going to change any minds. I just wanted to make it clear that I don't have any problems working for SBG, and am actually quite proud of the high quality of new technology that SBG has invested. I cannot speak for other departments of the group, but I'm proud to work with such a fine group of engineers and techs that SBG provides. We may not be the ones that blaze the new trails all the time, but we definately ride those same trails in style.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> Again, thx for the info. Unless HDNet/HDNetMovies, InHD/InHD2, ESPNHD, HBOHD, TNTHD, SHOHD & UniversalHD that I get along with the other Raleigh, Florence and Wilmington stations I get are passed to us @ 18Mbps or more and with no artifical enhancement (which I doubt) I really don't recall reading of any other HD feed offered at 18Mbps. Maybe that 18Mbps and no enhancement is what makes WLFL-HD look different and nobody is use to seeing HD like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, show us how HD can look like diamonds, feed us the whole 20Mpbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.
> 
> 
> Although I was viewing through a 32" calibrated analog back around 1996/7 when I first saw an HDTV being feed an HD signal on the Cnet show it looked to have a glossy look to it (something I've not seen yet after owning an HD display for over 5 years, even ISF'd). I've yet to get WLFL's primetime HD feed but hope to one evening.
> 
> 
> Just don't leave this forum please. We need all the input all broadcast engineers can provide.



20Mbps? Try 19.392658Mbps. Hehe... sorry, egg-headed engineer absoluteism there









Don't worry, I have been a member here for some time, will continue to be, and will offer all the input I can.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> I don't get them on my tv's built-in QAM tuner anymore (but I don't have a cable card installed). Probably with a cable card I would. And yes I get them on my TWC 8300HD DVR cable box.



Ditto for me, I still get them on my 2 TWC STBs, but no longer on QAM. sigh


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No worries, man... I figured that much. I didn't take it as an offense at me, and I know that I'm not going to change any minds. I just wanted to make it clear that I don't have any problems working for SBG, and am actually quite proud of the high quality of new technology that SBG has invested. I cannot speak for other departments of the group, but I'm proud to work with such a fine group of engineers and techs that SBG provides. We may not be the ones that blaze the new trails all the time, but we definately ride those same trails in style.



Don't forget to check out the Zoom on the SD content.


So what's up with CW? Seems like most of the "stars have aligned" for CW (and FOX Jr.) in the top 50+ markets, with the exception of the markets where the only remaining likely CW candidate is a Sinclair outlet. I understand CW is seeking "reverse compensation". That would seem to go against the Sinclair grain.


We all hope Sinclair comes "out of the closet" and becomes a little cable friendlier. You know and I know that even with the advent of ATSC capable TVs, most viewers won't bother with off-air channels, especially for those channels not affiliated with the Big 4.


----------



## Robbie

Anyone else haveing problems with HD onTime Warner Cable?


I am unable to correctly set the screen aspect ratio since the firmware update to my Pace Digital High Definition cable box this week.


The analog channels can not be set in a mode to fill the screen without major distortin and missing regions of the picture. In letter box mode there are light grey sidebars surrounding the picture.


None of the modes allow correct and complete visibility of the picture on both my Sony XBR 4:3 high definition television and digital recorder.


My digital cable service is essentially unusable since the update. To release an update this defective is unimaginable.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't forget to check out the Zoom on the SD content.
> 
> 
> So what's up with CW? Seems like most of the "stars have aligned" for CW (and FOX Jr.) in the top 50+ markets, with the exception of the markets where the only remaining likely CW candidate is a Sinclair outlet. I understand CW is seeking "reverse compensation". That would seem to go against the Sinclair grain.
> 
> 
> We all hope Sinclair comes "out of the closet" and becomes a little cable friendlier. You know and I know that even with the advent of ATSC capable TVs, most viewers won't bother with off-air channels, especially for those channels not affiliated with the Big 4.



Not in my realm of responsibility on that one. I'm sure that the people that need to will get it all worked out in the end. It should be interesting to see how it all pans out. I just hope they change "CW" to some other acronym. Being a ham radio operator, CW to me means "continuous wave", or the slang term for transmission of a signal using morse code... Then being a ******* it also means "Country & Western", as in the two types of music in the world.









Just remember, the other side of the coin is that Time Warner is not Sinclair friendly. From what I hear, in other markets Sinclair and the local cable companies have come to an agreement, and Sinclairs DT signal is on these cable companies lineup.

Do you think that xyz-HD would be carried on TWC Raleigh's lineup if Time Warner didn't pay xyz for the priviledge of carrying thier signal?


To tell you the truth, the four friends of mine that have HD capability have ditched getting the local HD channels from TWC and gone back to an OTA antenna to get the broadcast networks. They have told me that the signal quality is too iffy at best over TWC's system. I don't have TWC's cable service so I couldn't tell you my experience with them. So, from my point of view, OTA is the only way to get the locals. Guess what... it's also FREE!


----------



## thess

Not an HDTV issue, but I'm less than thrilled with TWC moving IFC out of my Digipic 1000 package and into a higher pricing tier. Grr. Evidently this occurred sometime in the last few days.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not an HDTV issue, but I'm less than thrilled with TWC moving IFC out of my Digipic 1000 package and into a higher pricing tier. Grr. Evidently this occurred sometime in the last few days.



Yes, on march 30th. They also moved the Game Show Network. I found no mention of this change on their website, but there was a mention about it in the News and Observer.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robbie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else haveing problems with HD onTime Warner Cable?
> 
> 
> I am unable to correctly set the screen aspect ratio since the firmware update to my Pace Digital High Definition cable box this week.
> 
> 
> The analog channels can not be set in a mode to fill the screen without major distortin and missing regions of the picture. In letter box mode there are light grey sidebars surrounding the picture.
> 
> 
> None of the modes allow correct and complete visibility of the picture on both my Sony XBR 4:3 high definition television and digital recorder.
> 
> 
> My digital cable service is essentially unusable since the update. To release an update this defective is unimaginable.



I set the STB for "TV" as 4:3 (Standard) with Picture as 16:9. This is counter intuitive since my Sony 55XS is 16:9. I then let the Sony take over, since it does a better job (IMO) of sizing to the screen than the STB (SA8300).


I don't like grey (or black) bars, so the Sony is set to Wide Zoom (my preference vs Full or Zoom). I prefer this to the STB Zoom or Stretch.


This got me back to where I was before the upgrade. Before changing the settings to the above, I had the same circumstance that you described.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...To tell you the truth, the four friends of mine that have HD capability have ditched getting the local HD channels from TWC and gone back to an OTA antenna to get the broadcast networks. They have told me that the signal quality is too iffy at best over TWC's system. ...



I don't know how things used to be, but I can tell you now there is no difference from OTA and TWC HD-Locals. I am not a TWC fan and would tell you if the HD-Locals weren't up to par.

HDTV-NUT seems to be the most purist on the forum when it come to quality, so I would bow to his expertise.


----------



## kd4pbs

I think they were complaining more about breakups in the signal, the inconvenience of having to have a set top box, and not being able to record the HD signal onto, eg. a DVHS deck. All these things may have been rectified by now, I'm not sure. Regardless, I think the amount of money TW charges for all the HD services is going to be the limiting factor with alot of people when it comes to the choice of either getting OTA HDTV or cable HDTV. I'm sure that many of the enthusiasts will decide that the extra money is worth it, but for many of the HD "newbies", like my 72 year old mother, they'd prefer to get it for free. You gotta remember that a good majority of the customers could care less about getting anything other than the networks in HD, simply because that's what they watch almost exclusively. All those channels above 13 is what they watch when there's nothing else on.

Now I'm off to watch the race in HD, for FREE!


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know how things used to be, but I can tell you now there is no difference from OTA and TWC HD-Locals. I am not a TWC fan and would tell you if the HD-Locals weren't up to par.
> 
> HDTV-NUT seems to be the most purist on the forum when it come to quality, so I would bow to his expertise.



I cant say im an expert, more along the lines of very very obsessed when it comes to PQ.










In my experiance on my setup using HDMI direct from my 8300 to my TV, the picture is identical to that of OTA.


i can only speak for myself and my setup though. there might be some reason elsewhere why OTA may look better.


----------



## thamlet




Robbie said:


> Anyone else haveing problems with HD onTime Warner Cable?
> 
> 
> I am unable to correctly set the screen aspect ratio since the firmware update to my Pace Digital High Definition cable box this week.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Robbie,
> 
> 
> See my posts from earlier in the thread. The firmware update from early last week completely hosed the Pace HD boxes. The TWC rep I talked to on the phone said the Pace boxes did not take the update very well. I was able to get the pillar boxing back to black by setting the aspect ratio to 16:9 and rebooting. However, that does not fix the biggest bug, which is that we can no longer control the output resolution over DVI. After talking to a couple of people along with reading here, I am just going to try my luck with one of the SA DVRs. It can't get any worse can it?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

im looking at my bill this month with TWC.


$206.36 LOL


That includes Phone and Internet also though.


Digipic 2000 Combo, HBO and Showtime unlimited. HD Suite, HD DVR service. 1 HD-DVR Box and 1 HD Box.


My bill is usually $197 something but I ordered 2 HD Pay Per Views last month.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, there ya go...
> 
> A guy comes on here and tries to answer some questions, and suddenly people start assuming things that are not even close to reality.



I'm very glad you are here. Please don't let posg drive you away, those of us who watch WB in HD are very glad you are here.


On a slightly different subject, I have noticed horrible lip sync problems on "Reba Beginnings" (7pm, Sundays). However, the 1st run Rebas (9pm Fri) are fine. Could you please look into this and see if you notice the problem tonight? It could very well be that the feed is screwed up, but you might be in a position to get it fixed.


Again, I'm very glad you're here.


Drew


----------



## dslate69

Why isn't WB in HD on TWC???

As far as I'm concerned Cable nor SAT should pay for any station that runs commercials. Because carrying the stations that run commercials is mutually beneficial.

If Cable and SAT stopped carrying any channel that ran commercials and wanted payment, those stations would soon be offered up for free.

How would they sell ad time if no one carried their channel?


----------



## dslate69

Anyone here have an old SAT Dish they aren't using anymore?

It doesn't matter what brand they will all work for what I'm doing.

I tried to get DISH installed last week and the installer stood in one spot for 2 minutes and said he couldn't get a line of sight. I want to lock in to the 3 sats independently to prove it can be done, so an old single LNB would do the trick.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im looking at my bill this month with TWC.
> 
> $206.36 LOL



Wow. I paid less than this for rent in college. Of course that was 15 years ago, but still...


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> That's why A La Carte won't work.



I very much concede that via ALC, if you tried to subscribe to every ch you have now, the price would be higher... but since most of us will chose to subscribe to 

Again, you don't want to call it ALC (someone got a better name), but other than for purposes of "surfing", I could buy every epiosde I watch per month via iTunes, and just use OTA for the other shows I watch, and pay less than I pay now for DigiPic 1000, and only have 2? less HD channels.


Once I get my new Mini hooked up as a media center I will very much explore doing just that.


So from my point of view, the operators need to innovate their subscription models, or find themselves bypassed by new technology. (I include Dish, TWC, DirectTV all in that statement)


Mike


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Cable nor SAT should pay for any station that runs commercials. Because carrying the stations that run commercials is mutually beneficial.
> 
> If Cable and SAT stopped carrying any channel that ran commercials and wanted payment, those stations would soon be offered up for free.
> 
> How would they sell ad time if no one carried their channel?



Right on. I've never, ever understood why I have to pay so much more for for "standard" (ch14..77) cable than for "basic" (2..14), when all those channels are advertiser supported. I can understand paying a small marginal cost difference for the cable company's increased infastructure and labor, but not 3x as much as "basic". All these advertiser supported channels must be making them pay a lot. I really wish the cable / sat companies would band together and do this. It is fun to root for one monopoly / oligopoly against another monopoly/oligopoly. Especially when it saves you money.


It reminds me of how Wal Mart (a company I love to hate) makes up like 50% of the sales of the music industry, but music sales are peanuts to Wal Mart, so it is in a great position to hold down prices.


Drew


----------



## pepar

Cable companies willl extract their pound of flesh regardless of the pricing scheme. Only when content can be delivered over broadband and a content provider breaks away from the pack and offers it that way will things begin to change. Valve took a chance with Steam, but it is now very successful and distributors and retailers are no where to be found. In spite of gathering clouds, cablecos will cling to their wildly successful biz model until outside forces overrun them.


Just my $.02.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm very glad you are here. Please don't let posg drive you away, those of us who watch WB in HD are very glad you are here.
> 
> 
> On a slightly different subject, I have noticed horrible lip sync problems on "Reba Beginnings" (7pm, Sundays). However, the 1st run Rebas (9pm Fri) are fine. Could you please look into this and see if you notice the problem tonight? It could very well be that the feed is screwed up, but you might be in a position to get it fixed.
> 
> 
> Again, I'm very glad you're here.
> 
> 
> Drew



Sorry, I was out with my family this evening. I would suspect that it's a network issue, but I will put this on my ToDo list to look out for. There's nothing more frustrating than tracking down a lip-sync issue when one is not capable of producing an HD test stream one's self!

I don't think that posg and myself have any beef between the two of us... no worries there. I'm just a socially retarded engineer; I am good at doing my job, and whatever SBG decides to do I must support simply because that's my job. THis will never change as long as I'm working for them. Look at it this way, nobody can please everyone. If you do, you're BSing them all. I personally don't like tomatos; nothing anyone can ever tell me will make me decide that I do. THe only difference between myself and posg is that I have tried eating tomatos.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why isn't WB in HD on TWC???
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Cable nor SAT should pay for any station that runs commercials. Because carrying the stations that run commercials is mutually beneficial.
> 
> If Cable and SAT stopped carrying any channel that ran commercials and wanted payment, those stations would soon be offered up for free.
> 
> How would they sell ad time if no one carried their channel?



How would the cable companies sell cable if they didn't have any channels that have commercials on their system? Would you like to pay for something that you can otherwise get for free?


Please understand that this MY question, as a consumer, and has nothing to do with the company that I work for. Maybe this is why I don't have cable service at my home. I find it silly to actually pay for television when I can get all the TV entertainment I can stand for free.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was out with my family this evening. I would suspect that it's a network issue, but I will put this on my ToDo list to look out for. There's nothing more frustrating than tracking down a lip-sync issue when one is not capable of producing an HD test stream one's self!
> 
> I don't think that posg and myself have any beef between the two of us... no worries there. I'm just a socially retarded engineer; I am good at doing my job, and whatever SBG decides to do I must support simply because that's my job. THis will never change as long as I'm working for them. Look at it this way, nobody can please everyone. If you do, you're BSing them all. I personally don't like tomatos; nothing anyone can ever tell me will make me decide that I do. THe only difference between myself and posg is that I have tried eating tomatos.



I LIKE TOMATOES. I just spell it with an "e".


----------



## posg

For The Record:


Once upon a time, I lived in a really cool downtown loft apartment in a city that was 60 miles from the market's TV transmitters. This was pre- "local into local" from satellite, your options were limited to cable, off-air, or distant network signals


There was no cable available in the area, so that was not an option. Off-air reception was abysmal in the area, so much so that three of the four major network affiliates had translator stations nearby. But not the major network affiliate owned by Sinclair.


I applied in writing for waivers from all four of the local affiliates (back when the subscriber had to do the leg work). Three of the four responded promptly, and I had network service within a week. Except for Sinclair. So I called the station. The response was that "We are not giving ANY waivers at this time", and that it was a corporate decision. I wrote corporate. No response. So I called. I was informed that this was a LOCAL decision. I got through to the station engineer, who told me that if I had a signal survey done at my expense, and that I received less that -10db, he would personally see to it that I got a waiver.


So I did so. When I called back to ask for the engineer, he no longer worked there. I explained my situation to the operator, and asked to talk to someone who could help me, and she rudely replied that she was instructed not to forward calls regarding waivers and to write.


I wrote a personal letter to the Station Manager, and never got a reponse. I called DirecTV and "moved" my zip code.


It was clear to me that the people I dealt with were not enpowered to solve problems, only to act as a "first line of defense". Except for the nice engineer, who mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How would the cable companies sell cable if they didn't have any channels that have commercials on their system? Would you like to pay for something that you can otherwise get for free?
> 
> 
> Please understand that this MY question, as a consumer, and has nothing to do with the company that I work for. Maybe this is why I don't have cable service at my home. I find it silly to actually pay for television when I can get all the TV entertainment I can stand for free.



I think cable could still charge the consumer a small carriage fee, due to infrastructure and bandwidth cost for free channels. But when the Fed is forcing "must carry" legislation on to SATS and Cable and giving away tax dollar provided spectrum, I would expect to see all local channels delivered free of charge including UPN-HD.


Now for the other channels that run commercials like ESPN and Discovery Channel, they should all be happy to give their channels to as many providers as are willing to take them.

Every Cable Channel should go premium if they want to make money off of subs or go free if they want to make it with ads.


----------



## posg

Totally Off Subject:


I was SHOCKED last night to see a "Crosh Row Four" (Crossroad Ford) advert with a pleasant female voice-over rather than Tom Smith poking his finger in my face. Nice change.


----------



## DonB2

Kd4pbs,


What does the pbs in your "handle" signify? Your text below confuses me:


"In fact, we're all at the same height, give or take the height of the actual antenna, on top of the tower thanks to the candelabra design that Capitol Broadcasting Company (WRAL/WRAZ) incorporated into this tower."



This text makes me think you are not associated with PBS which is a completely different tower but the PBS in your handle makes me think you are.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Did anyone else notice that this morning 11.1 ATSC OTA out of Raleigh was off air?


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally Off Subject:
> 
> 
> I was SHOCKED last night to see a "Crosh Row Four" (Crossroad Ford) .



ahahahha. I moved down from New Jersey last year and I about **** myself the first time I saw that guy on TV. I cant even understand what he is trying to say. lol. I love Raleigh, but it is very different then where im from. (Newark NJ).


Its so odd, you can be driving down the street and see POS house and then right next to it is a multi million dollar house. LOL. Its like, Old Raleigh VS New Raleigh. I think the new Raleigh needs to start by kicking that "Crosh Row Four" tool off TV. LOL


----------



## posg

Re: Cable Pricing.


The last major cable build I was involved in, the underground construction cost of the cable system was $40/foot, that's PER FOOT. That worked out to over $2000/per POTENTAL subscriber. Add a $300 DVR, a $100 NIU, $100 installation labor for each aquired subscriber, and at 50% take rate, the cost of aquiring a subscriber is nearly $5000.


A third of the revenue a cable operator receives goes right out the door to pay programmers. Cable companies handle 1000's of phone calls and 100's of truck rolls a day.


The city gets 5%, broadcasters want 5%, gas prices are though the roof, and ESPN supports major league sports star drug habits.


Stop whining about cable prices.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: Cable Pricing.
> 
> 
> The last major cable build I was involved in, the underground construction cost of the cable system was $40/foot, that's PER FOOT. That worked out to over $2000/per POTENTAL subscriber. Add a $300 DVR, a $100 NIU, $100 installation labor for each aquired subscriber, and at 50% take rate, the cost of aquiring a subscriber is nearly $5000.
> 
> 
> A third of the revenue a cable operator receives goes right out the door to pay programmers. Cable companies handle 1000's of phone calls and 100's of truck rolls a day.
> 
> 
> The city gets 5%, broadcasters want 5%, gas prices are though the roof, and ESPN supports major league sports star drug habits.
> 
> 
> Stop whining about cable prices.



agreed. i have no problem with the cost aslong as they keep giving me full res HD.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: Cable Pricing.
> 
> A third of the revenue a cable operator receives goes right out the door to pay programmers.



I think this is what dslate69 and are I complaining about. The content should either be free to the cable providers if it has adverts, or it should be a premium channel with no adverts.


As to the rest of the charges: I'd be happy to pay them $2200 up front in exchange for not getting reamed every month. They can keep their DVR, I'd rather use one I built myself.


Sigh. I think I'm one of the few Americans left under the age of 70 who prefers to *own* things, as opposed to paying a "nominal monthly fee" for every damned thing in their life. This country is going to hell in a handbasket, and the willingness of the majority of the sheeple to get ripped off for $50/month for cable is just the tip of the iceberg.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I wonder how in ground Fibre cable compares to TV cable price wise.


It seems like I see them running fibre everywhere.




-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this is what dslate69 and are I complaining about. The content should either be free to the cable providers if it has adverts, or it should be a premium channel with no adverts.
> 
> 
> As to the rest of the charges: I'd be happy to pay them $2200 up front in exchange for not getting reamed every month. They can keep their DVR, I'd rather use one I built myself.
> 
> 
> Sigh. I think I'm one of the few Americans left under the age of 70 who prefers to *own* things, as opposed to paying a "nominal monthly fee" for every damned thing in their life. This country is going to hell in a handbasket, and the willingness of the majority of the sheeple to get ripped off for $50/month for cable is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> Drew



Well, an educated guess says most people would not be willing to pay $2200, and even fewer can build their own DVR. Just a guess.










As far as "owning", technology changes so fast that most things are obsolete before they're paid off. I wish I could "lease" stuff. I've got an attic full of crap that still works, but has no value. Anybody need a Betamax or Laserdisc player???


As far as the economy, "flowing" money is the fuel that keeps the economic engine running. My "depression" raised father always buys American, the only problem is that he only replaces things when they no longer function. He is a "GM" buyer, but only every ten years. If everyone spent money like he does we would have total economic stagnation.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, an educated guess says most people would not be willing to pay $2200, and even fewer can build their own DVR. Just a guess.



But there are a lot of people who are paying well over $100/mo, which is what totally mystifies me. I keep nearly everything longer than 2 years, even computers. I am typing this on a 3 year old P4.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as "owning", technology changes so fast that most things are obsolete before they're paid off. I wish I could "lease" stuff. I've got an attic full of crap that still works, but has no value. Anybody need a Betamax or Laserdisc player???



You're paying for it, the costs are just hidden in a shell game. I really doubt that the cable company is loosing money on DVRs and such. Plus, if you pay cash up front, you're not paying interest and lining the pockets of some finance company, so there is no question about when something is "paid off".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as the economy, "flowing" money is the fuel that keeps the economic engine running. My "depression" raised father always buys American, the only problem is that he only replaces things when they no longer function. He is a "GM" buyer, but only every ten years. If everyone spent money like he does we would have total economic stagnation.



My car is 12 years old. I bought it new in 1994, it was the (and last so far) new car I have ever bought. I think your dad and I should have a beer. BTW, I'm 36.










Drew


----------



## Scooper

You're not even in the ballpark with me - I'm the original owner of a still running 1988 Acura Integra. That we use as a daily car.


----------



## DonB2

My Grandfather on my mothers side was from the depression years and he learned also not to rent. He claimed and rest his sole that renting is what brought on the depression.


I don't know if he was correct as I was not yet born.


On the other hand my father and Grandfather were running a farm at the same time and my father says he did not even feel the effects of the depression. They raised there own food and so on.


I guess only time will tell if renting vs owning is the way to go.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that this morning 11.1 ATSC OTA out of Raleigh was off air?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes, I did and they're still off.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I LIKE TOMATOES. I just spell it with an "e".



LOL, that was funny.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> What does the pbs in your "handle" signify? Your text below confuses me:
> 
> 
> "In fact, we're all at the same height, give or take the height of the actual antenna, on top of the tower thanks to the candelabra design that Capitol Broadcasting Company (WRAL/WRAZ) incorporated into this tower."
> 
> 
> 
> This text makes me think you are not associated with PBS which is a completely different tower but the PBS in your handle makes me think you are.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



kd4pbs is his amateur radio callsign. Not affiliated with PBS tv.


----------



## posg

I recently lost a lifelong friend to cancer. He'd spent his whole life preparing for financial stability in his old age. He denied himself luxuries, vacations, even simple pleasures. The last time I saw him he said he wished he'd just lived more in the moment, not so much in the future, a future to which he was denied. He was 55.


Life itself is only borrowed time. In a certain sense, you never really own anything, you just get to use it while you're here.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently lost a lifelong friend to cancer. He'd spent his whole life preparing for financial stability in his old age. He denied himself luxuries, vacations, even simple pleasures. The last time I saw him he said he wished he'd just lived more in the moment, not so much in the future, a future to which he was denied. He was 55.
> 
> 
> Life itself is only borrowed time. In a certain sense, you never really own anything, you just get to use it while you're here.



Sorry about your loss.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I did and they're still off.



They'd better get it (channel 11) fixed before Wednesday at 9 PM !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry about your loss.



Thank you, loss of friends and family really puts life in perspective.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Re: Cable Pricing.
> 
> 
> The last major cable build I was involved in, the underground construction cost of the cable system was $40/foot, that's PER FOOT. That worked out to over $2000/per POTENTAL subscriber. Add a $300 DVR, a $100 NIU, $100 installation labor for each aquired subscriber, and at 50% take rate, the cost of aquiring a subscriber is nearly $5000.
> 
> 
> A third of the revenue a cable operator receives goes right out the door to pay programmers. Cable companies handle 1000's of phone calls and 100's of truck rolls a day.
> 
> 
> The city gets 5%, broadcasters want 5%, gas prices are though the roof, and ESPN supports major league sports star drug habits.
> 
> 
> Stop whining about cable prices.



To turn the free-market argument on its head... they wouldn't spend the $$ if it wasn't worth their while.. and I guess it is worth their while.. TWC (just the cable side of the business) profits were up 11% last qtr. Gosh, I really feel badly for them, maybe we could pass the hat







I wish I could charge more and provide less to my customers (ie. my employer) and get an 11% "raise".


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To turn the free-market argument on its head... they wouldn't spend the $$ if it wasn't worth their while.. and I guess it is worth their while.. TWC (just the cable side of the business) profits were up 11% last qtr. Gosh, I really feel badly for them, maybe we could pass the hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could charge more and provide less to my customers (ie. my employer) and get an 11% "raise".
> 
> 
> Mike



Charge more and provide less ???


In the last five years, the cable industry has brought the following to wide spread deployment:


Deployed high speed internet, faster and cheaper than equivalent DSL.

Fixed rate local and long distance phone service.

Nearly doubled channel offerings.

Rolled out High Definition programming and equipment.

Introduced standard and HD DVR service.

Made true Video On Demand a reality.

Offering digital simulcast.

Starting to roll out true switched video.

Upgraded most facilities with a much deeper fiber backbone.

Improved reliabilty.

Improved customer service availability.


Now tell me what Exxon/Mobil has done to justify record profits.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Charge more and provide less ???
> 
> 
> In the last five years, the cable industry has brought the following to wide spread deployment:
> 
> 
> Deployed high speed internet, faster and cheaper than equivalent DSL.
> 
> Fixed rate local and long distance phone service.
> 
> Nearly doubled channel offerings.
> 
> Rolled out High Definition programming and equipment.
> 
> Introduced standard and HD DVR service.
> 
> Made true Video On Demand a reality.
> 
> Offering digital simulcast.
> 
> Starting to roll out true switched video.
> 
> Upgraded most facilities with a much deeper fiber backbone.
> 
> Improved reliabilty.
> 
> Improved customer service availability.
> 
> 
> Now tell me what Exxon/Mobil has done to justify record profits.



Would you agree that cable has an image problem?


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L,


"kd4pbs is his amateur radio callsign. Not affiliated with PBS tv. "


Thanks- that explains it.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Re: Cable Pricing.
> 
> 
> The last major cable build I was involved in, the underground construction cost of the cable system was $40/foot, that's PER FOOT. That worked out to over $2000/per POTENTAL subscriber. Add a $300 DVR, a $100 NIU, $100 installation labor for each aquired subscriber, and at 50% take rate, the cost of aquiring a subscriber is nearly $5000.
> 
> 
> A third of the revenue a cable operator receives goes right out the door to pay programmers. Cable companies handle 1000's of phone calls and 100's of truck rolls a day.
> 
> 
> The city gets 5%, broadcasters want 5%, gas prices are though the roof, and ESPN supports major league sports star drug habits.
> 
> 
> Stop whining about cable prices.



Was your point to show how inefficient TWC operates. If TWC wasn't a monopoly in this area you wouldn't hear so much bitchin'. But the truth of the matter is the SATs can't go everywhere TWC can. If we had another Cable company or FIOS that could go into every neighborhood or apartment complex, you would be jumping ship like the rest of us. The best thing that could happen to any of us is true competition in the Cable industry around here.

I guarantee this: we would have ESPN2-HD and NFL-HD if they were fighting for our business. I am fairly happy with RoadRunner but I would never pay $39 for their phone service when I pay $17 through SunRocket or could pay $25 with Vonage with more features.


If TWC is so great why does everyone beat them on Price and Features?

Is a 2 week guide too much to ask?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Charge more and provide less ???
> 
> 
> In the last five years, the cable industry has brought the following to wide spread deployment:
> 
> 
> Deployed high speed internet, faster and cheaper than equivalent DSL.
> 
> Fixed rate local and long distance phone service.
> 
> Nearly doubled channel offerings.
> 
> Rolled out High Definition programming and equipment.
> 
> Introduced standard and HD DVR service.
> 
> Made true Video On Demand a reality.
> 
> Offering digital simulcast.
> 
> Starting to roll out true switched video.
> 
> Upgraded most facilities with a much deeper fiber backbone.
> 
> Improved reliabilty.
> 
> Improved customer service availability.
> 
> 
> Now tell me what Exxon/Mobil has done to justify record profits.



SATs are cheaper, provide more channels and their receivers have more features.

SunRocket and Vonage are cheaper and provide more features.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Im not sure why there is so much hate for TWC here. I had comcast when I lived in jersey and I like TWC much more. Comcast didnt have HDNET or HDNET Movies. There cable boxes sucked, there customer service was garbage, so on and so on.


I am very happy with TWC. Sure, you can always wish for more as with anything. Dosent mean you cant be happy with it now.


You guys that hate it so much should go ahead over to Dish. LOL. I have already been there and back. Didnt realize how good we have it with TWC until I gave Dish a try..


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SATs are cheaper, provide more channels and their receivers have more features.



Ya and the PQ sucks compared to TWC.. Thats what it comes down to for me. I will glady pay TWC for a great picture. I wouldnt take D* for free with the PQ it provides. They can have all the features in the world, but until the PQ looks as good as TWC im staying right here.


----------



## posg

Satellite is a little cheaper if you only have one receiver connected. Add $5/month/TV, and it adds up pretty quickly. What about HD or DVR??? Satellite's "loss leader" pricing may look cheaper, but in reality, for the typical subscription level, it's actual more.


Now how do you use Vonage if you don't have phone or cable ???????? Through the power lines, or plumbing ???????


REAL COST vs. PERCEIVED PRICE. Don't fall into the trap.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now how do you use Vonage if you don't have phone or cable ???????? Through the power lines, or plumbing ???????



Plumbing? Hmmm, you may be onto something there. Like to see the GUI!


----------



## posg

I have the luxury (thanks to my employer) of having TWC, DirecTV, and Dish on my LCD TV in my office. In a side by side comparison, TWC has by far the best PQ, and getting better, DirecTV is passible, and getting worse, and Dish, well, no comment.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plumbing? Hmmm, you may be onto something there. Like to see the GUI!



I think you mean "gooey", not GUI


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya and the PQ sucks compared to TWC.. Thats what it comes down to for me. I will glady pay TWC for a great picture. I wouldnt take D* for free with the PQ it provides. They can have all the features in the world, but until the PQ looks as good as TWC im staying right here.



That is your opinion. Not mine and many others as we have had the PQ discussion before.

I had Charter before and TWC is a lot better. But after the wow factor wears off of how much better TWC is than a crappy provider, then you are still stuck with TWC on it's on merits. Which I have stated aren't up to snuff.


I stayed home from work last tuesday to get DISH with a 2 week guide a 250gb hard drive and 23 HD channels. But alas my neighbors trees and a lazy installer put a hold on my conversion. I now am trying to get a dish so I can find a suitable dish mounting location myself. So I am only too happy to leave, but you are stuck with me until I do.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Satellite is a little cheaper if you only have one receiver connected. Add $5/month/TV, and it adds up pretty quickly. What about HD or DVR??? Satellite's "loss leader" pricing may look cheaper, but in reality, for the typical subscription level, it's actual more..



Not True. My HD and DVR with TWC is not free.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now how do you use Vonage if you don't have phone or cable ????????



If TWC internet was free with their phone service, you would have a point. It is $39 on top of RoadRunner compared to $17 for SunRocket.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not True. My HD and DVR with TWC is not free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If TWC internet was free with their phone service, you would have a point. It is $39 on top of RoadRunner compared to $17 for SunRocket.



Didn't say free. No contract. No equipment purchase. When the equipment becomes obsolete, it gets replaced. Dish Network is a marriage. Try to disconnect. It's easier to get the IRS off your back than Dish Network. Trust me.


----------



## DonB2

Ok that does it, I am sticking with Basic OTA ATSC.


-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok that does it, I am sticking with Basic OTA ATSC.
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Coward !!!


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


Actually I almost had my self sold on Voom.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69

On a completely different note.


I would be interested in gathering some more stomping ground when trying to get my Geek-Fix.

I know I go to the following web sites daily. Are there any I should add to my list.

www.HDBeat.com 
www.Engadget.com


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> Actually I almost had my self sold on Voom.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Joking??? Not Joking??? It's always sounded like a whole lot of nothing to me.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> Actually I almost had my self sold on Voom.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Don't let these wanna be experts talk you out of anything. See if you can get a demo and make up your own mind.


"Night Rider" and "Charmed" may be ok for some, but for those that need more; VOOM might be the way to go.


----------



## DonB2

And the best and hardest part is I almost had the better half sold on Voom. But than Voom went over and than it went under. In that order.


OOPS I correct myself it did not go over, it was always over, as in Geosync Satellite orbit.


-DonB2


----------



## posg

The problem with VOOM as a Dish Network exclusive, it can never really develop into anything much more than it is, and as more and more of the major studio allied cable networks really ramp up their HD offerings, VOOM will be, well, DOOMED.


Universal HD may not be much right now. But look who owns it. Talk about vertical integration. The potential is there, and once the reach passing a "tipping point" look for filler like Knight Rider to go bye-bye.


----------



## DonB2

And there is always:

http://www.usdtv.com/ 


which when I mention it usually raises a hornets nest.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Or if we were across the pond instead of here in Raleigh we would be able to have this free offering of digital - not sure if they are HD but they are digital and all for free:

http://www.freeview.co.uk/ 



-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or if we were across the pond instead of here in Raleigh we would be able to have this free offering of digital - not sure if they are HD but they are digital and all for free:
> 
> http://www.freeview.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



no it's not HD and will not be for a very long time. In fact some of the channels actually only broadcast until 6pm, then they shut down.


It's also partly funded by the BBC so it's not technically free either, since you still have to pay the license fee whether you have Freeview or not. It's just additional optional services you can get besides the regular 5 terrestrial channels.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I LIKE TOMATOES. I just spell it with an "e".


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> What does the pbs in your "handle" signify? Your text below confuses me:
> 
> 
> "In fact, we're all at the same height, give or take the height of the actual antenna, on top of the tower thanks to the candelabra design that Capitol Broadcasting Company (WRAL/WRAZ) incorporated into this tower."
> 
> 
> 
> This text makes me think you are not associated with PBS which is a completely different tower but the PBS in your handle makes me think you are.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Read back a few posts and you'll find the answer.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't let these wanna be experts talk you out of anything. See if you can get a demo and make up your own mind.
> 
> 
> "Night Rider" and "Charmed" may be ok for some, but for those that need more; VOOM might be the way to go.



Today 4:03PM. Hmm, didn't Voom disappear months ago?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im not sure why there is so much hate for TWC here. I had comcast when I lived in jersey and I like TWC much more. Comcast didnt have HDNET or HDNET Movies. There cable boxes sucked, there customer service was garbage, so on and so on.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with TWC. Sure, you can always wish for more as with anything. Dosent mean you cant be happy with it now.
> 
> 
> You guys that hate it so much should go ahead over to Dish. LOL. I have already been there and back. Didnt realize how good we have it with TWC until I gave Dish a try..



I *LOVE* TWC actually. The only service I have with them at home is my internet access, and despite having to constantly have to go through the same old hoops with their front line support when a damn mole chews a hole in the buried cable in my yard and sends my SNR falling, all the time leaking their damn NTSC cable signal into my ham radio receivers, having to deal with incompetent operators when they take the wrong bank account numbers over the phone and cutting my service off without calling me and discussing it first when lo and behold the bank payment comes back as "insufficient funds", they deliver a good product to me. It sure beats dialup, and I am too far out in the sticks to get DSL (at last check).

So really, even after all this, the problems were eventually rectified. So, as a TIme Warner customer, I'm about 97% satisfied, and as a professional, I have found the TWC engineers to be highly intelligent and helpful when there is a problem. I imagine that's much more than alot of other service providers out there, except maybe local telcos.

Yeah, the little dish sat companies deliver some poor looking pictures and even poorer customer service, speaking from experience.


----------



## IamtheWolf

You all seem like very interesting people. I often think there may be things an Engineer or Employee may not be able to say in writing and publicly - but would in private over a beer.


So my question is: (No its NOT deal or no deal!)

Should we arrange a gathering of HDTV geeks for a local brew (or 2)? I'm thinking someplace easy for us all to get to (like the new Carolina Ale House at Rt 70 West of 540 - Brier Creek) as many are from Raleigh and Cary. I hope their TV's are good










Drop me a note (rather than slamming this board) and I'll post the results ( and recommendations).


Send me your recommendation for Day of week, time and vote (for/against).


Pepar, Raleigh's not THAT far from York, Pa.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't say free. No contract. No equipment purchase. When the equipment becomes obsolete, it gets replaced. Dish Network is a marriage. Try to disconnect. It's easier to get the IRS off your back than Dish Network. Trust me.



Haha! Sounds like you and I had the same experiences, only mine were with DirecTV!


----------



## AlphaPower

I'm in Apex. antenna web shows most of the dtv channels are 20 miles to the east of me, and a couple are in the opposite direction. I currently get pretty much one of each of the OTA stations, except UPN. ABC gets choppy too. I'm using a MCE system with the ATI HDTV Wonder and the antenna that came with it. Can someone tell me what's a better (or best) antenna to use for my situation?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was out with my family this evening. I would suspect that it's a network issue, but I will put this on my ToDo list to look out for. There's nothing more frustrating than tracking down a lip-sync issue when one is not capable of producing an HD test stream one's self!
> 
> I



Hmm.. It may be fixed already at the network end or something. We just watched the Reba Beginnings recorded on 3/27 and 4/3, and the lip sync problems are either gone, or have gotten so much better it is no longer noticable.


Drew


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pepar, Raleigh's not THAT far from York, Pa.



Thanks and that's true before the brew.


If anyone's passing through York, PA, they are very welcome at our house and should PM me in advance. But that's a wee bit far for me to drive to visit anyone anywhere near as geeky as I.


----------



## kd4pbs

Alpha,

Have you tried getting UPN in the last week or so?


----------



## CarlRx

I believe that we will be returning to TWC within the next 2 weeks and wanted to seek some help on what I schould ask TWC for.


I know I will want 8300HD (LR) & another HD box, (Bonus Room) but what about enabled firewire and HDMI ports? I remember reading that they (either) are not always active.


Is there a way to get a box with firewire and HDMI enabled? Anything else I should ask for?


I'll miss Sunday ticket, but the savings and the**lack of an investment for a HD-PVR will be well worth it.** TWC is taking $15 off my bill for switching.


Thanks for the help!

--Carl


----------



## AlphaPower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alpha,
> 
> Have you tried getting UPN in the last week or so?



Yes, I just set my system up last week. In MCE, I get 3 bars of signal at most with UPN. That's with the default antenna the HDTV Wonder card came with. I just purchased a radio shack double bow-tie UHF antenna I saw on slickdeals. They say it's good, but we'll see. I was hoping to catch someone with a similar setup who's been successful at getting UPN to enlighten me on the antenna selections.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And there is always:
> 
> http://www.usdtv.com/
> 
> 
> which when I mention it usually raises a hornets nest.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'll take the bait.


USDTV, now there's a REALLY dumb idea.


----------



## posg

kd4pbs,


Thanks for "unzooming" the SD content on WLFL. I actually watched some HD on WLFL, and I take back what I said earlier. It didn't look that bad. The SD though could use some tweaking. WNCN and WRAZ both do an exceptional job at upconverting local SD content.


Question: Will WRDC ever pass network HD???


----------



## posg

I think I just answered my own question "Will WRDC ever pass network HD???" Clicking on the USDTV link above, I noticed that the Norfolk/Hampton Roads market will be the fifth roll out, which is a Sinclair market. In as much as USDTV uses multicast bandwidth from local broadcasters, and in as much as Sinclair is already leasing bandwidth in other markets to USDTV, my guess is the WRDC will sacrifice available bandwidth to USDTV rather than transmitting HD. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> The problem with VOOM as a Dish Network exclusive, it can never really develop into anything much more than it is, and as more and more of the major studio allied cable networks really ramp up their HD offerings, VOOM will be, well, DOOMED.
> 
> 
> Universal HD may not be much right now. But look who owns it. Talk about vertical integration. The potential is there, and once the reach passing a "tipping point" look for filler like Knight Rider to go bye-bye.



On the other hand... VOOM was 10(15? 20?) channels of HD over a year ago now.. well ahead of the major cable operators. If their content repeats, well, again, they were still a year ahead of the cable operators who are only now learning that crawling stage of content called "infinite loop"

















Long term doomed or not, Sat has more HD quantity (PQ arguments aside) and I give them points for that (I believe you can get the "Bronze" 23? HD ch package on the order of $60/month (excluding initial equip costs) and I'm not sure TWC even has 23 ch of HD, even if you subscribe to every pay service via Digipic 4000 @ $90/month)(so you have $30/month to invest in the equipment costs)


I anxiously await the "tipping point", but see little evidence that it is close. When the point has been tipped, then I could be swayed, but until then other offerings seem more attractive.


Mike


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take the bait.
> 
> 
> USDTV, now there's a REALLY dumb idea.



"Wireless cable" - WTF?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with VOOM as a Dish Network exclusive, it can never really develop into anything much more than it is....



Yea, the same thing happened to the Big Mac. If only Burger King would have carried the Big Mac too, it might still be around.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Universal HD may not be much right now. But look who owns it. Talk about vertical integration. The potential is there, and once the reach passing a "tipping point" look for filler like Knight Rider to go bye-bye.



How much of that still working electronics up in your attic had "potential"? ESPN2-HD has "potential" and is viable today, the same with the NFL network. The "potential" you talk about may just be a more recent rerun. I read yesterday when A&E-HD starts it will show a CSI-Miami marathon, whoopee.


Voom may not be what everyone is looking for in programing, but I think it adds HD content that I couldn't get by buying an "Knight Rider" DVD and putting it in my upconverting DVD player.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Wireless cable" - WTF?



Yea, we need this just about as bad as we needed AM stereo.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, the same thing happened to the Big Mac. If only Burger King would have carried the Big Mac too, it might still be around.



If the Big Mac had been made with "mystery meat" raised exclusively on Old MacDonald's farm, it might not have acheived mainstream success either





















.


I just remember the early days of satellite delivered cable programming and carrying ANYTHING to fill channels, MSN - Modern Satellite Network, PTL, public domain movie channels. As the Big Boys got serious about playing, those services quickly went away.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll take the bait.
> 
> 
> USDTV, now there's a REALLY dumb idea.



Actually, it would be perfect for me, and for quite a few people I know. They carry the *only* stations I care about in TWC's "standard" cable (espn/espn2), and for less than 1/2 the price of TWC. The big problem is that it is that they are only SD currently, and I cannot see how they could ever get enough bandwidth to broadcast in HD.


The other potential problem is that if they do somehow acquire enough b/w to broadcast in HD, it could by sucking up OTA b/w from other channels. I could care less if all the networks dropped their SD subchannels and sold the b/w to USDTV, but I'd be pretty upset if they dropped their HD subchannels and sold that b/w to USDTV.


Hmm.. I wonder if they use the same DVB-T CA hardware that is used in Europe. It would be a plus if I could get it to work with my MythTV DVR.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it would be perfect for me, and for quite a few people I know. They carry the *only* stations I care about in TWC's "standard" cable (espn/espn2), and for less than 1/2 the price of TWC. The big problem is that it is that they are only SD currently, and I cannot see how they could ever get enough bandwidth to broadcast in HD.
> 
> 
> The other potential problem is that if they do somehow acquire enough b/w to broadcast in HD, it could by sucking up OTA b/w from other channels. I could care less if all the networks dropped their SD subchannels and sold the b/w to USDTV, but I'd be pretty upset if they dropped their HD subchannels and sold that b/w to USDTV.
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder if they use the same DVB-T CA hardware that is used in Europe. It would be a plus if I could get it to work with my MythTV DVR.
> 
> 
> Drew



Not only never in HD, but fairly low resolution SD. This is not a service for "techies" or "enthusiasts". I'm not sure who it's for. And it IS an "instead of HD".


It would be OK if it were only transmitted as "sidecar" channels on the likes of TBN, PAX, SAH, Univision, and other channels which are not likely to ever be HD.


But the sad part is that some GREEDY mainstream broadcasters (you know who you are!!!!) will lease bandwidth to USDTV rather than providing HD.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only never in HD, but fairly low resolution SD. This is not a service for "techies" or "enthusiasts". I'm not sure who it's for. And it IS an "instead of HD".
> 
> 
> It would be OK if it were only transmitted as "sidecar" channels on the likes of TBN, PAX, SAH, Univision, and other channels which are not likely to ever be HD.
> 
> 
> But the sad part is that some GREEDY mainstream broadcasters (you know who you are!!!!) will lease bandwidth to USDTV rather than providing HD.



It is for people who understand what "wireless cable" is and have no further questions about the phrase.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is for people who understand what "wireless cable" is and have no further questions about the phrase.



I've always had a problem with the term "wireless cable".


I assume your talking about REALLY clueless folks.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always had a problem with the term "wireless cable".
> 
> 
> I assume your talking about REALLY clueless folks.



Well, sure. Unless the people behind this are dolts, they've crafted their marketing to appeal to the people they see as their target demographic. Scary . . .


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only never in HD, but fairly low resolution SD. This is not a service for "techies" or "enthusiasts"....



If this is Mpeg4 the resolution might not be as low as one might conclude. This is a proprietary box that doesn't need to conform to the so called digital standard. Granted it does not look to be aimed at enthusiast.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, sure. Unless the people behind this are dolts, they've crafted their marketing to appeal to the people they see as their target demographic. Scary . . .



40 channels for $19.95. OOPS, 29 of those channels are actually free DTV off-air channels, including every B.S. sidecar 24/7 weather channel and the like. It's actually eleven cable/sat networks for $19.95. Let's see - USDTV - $1.81/channel, TWC - $.60 channel. Such a deal.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 40 channels for $19.95. OOPS, 29 of those channels are actually free DTV off-air channels, including every B.S. sidecar 24/7 weather channel and the like. It's actually eleven cable/sat networks for $19.95. Let's see - USDTV - $1.81/channel, TWC - $.60 channel. Such a deal.



Still, for those who don't need 57 channels they never watch, $20/mo will be infinitely more attractive than $60. Viable or not, ventures such as this have gotta make cable hear footsteps.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a completely different note.
> 
> 
> I would be interested in gathering some more stomping ground when trying to get my Geek-Fix.
> 
> I know I go to the following web sites daily. Are there any I should add to my list.
> 
> www.HDBeat.com
> www.Engadget.com



No self, those are the only 2 websites out there.


----------



## posg

I mentioned this a few posts back, and I'm suprised it didn't get more reaction. I'll try one more time. What the hell happened to Tom Smith from Crossroads Ford???


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, we need this just about as bad as we needed AM stereo.



Is AM in stereo? Geeeeeez, I haven't listened to AM since I got an underdash FM adapter for our car back in 1978 when I got my license.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mentioned this a few posts back, and I'm suprised it didn't get more reaction. I'll try one more time. What the hell happened to Tom Smith from Crossroads Ford???



I think Marc Jocobson turned him in to a ****zu.


----------



## dslate69

I just wanted to follow up with the whole SATA external hard drive thing.

I had sent some information to some forum members privately but never posted here.

The problem is that having an external SATA drive hooked up kills the "live buffer". So you can't rewind a live show or pause a live show and pick up where you left off.

That being said it would be a pretty good feeling to hook up a 250gb HD on your way out of town, knowing you have plenty of space for all your scheduled recordings.


Here is what you will need if you still want to do it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N82E16817145167 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N82E16822144048


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> I mentioned this a few posts back, and I'm suprised it didn't get more reaction. I'll try one more time. What the hell happened to Tom Smith from Crossroads Ford???



according to my "a la carte" news and observer subscription














this AM, he moved to another dealership (in SC, I believe). Good riddance.


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is AM in stereo? Geeeeeez, I haven't listened to AM since I got an underdash FM adapter for our car back in 1978 when I got my license.



There are probably a handful of AM stereo stations left. The technology was introduced in the 1980's, and never really took off. The latest "technology enhancement" for AM (and FM) is IBOC (in band on channel) or "HD Radio" as it is marketed to the consumer.


Once again, a cobbled mess of trying to upgrade an incumbant service without disrupting the installed consumer hardware base.


In the rest of the world, digital radio is outside the existing AM and FM bands. Downgrading the quality of the existing service is avoided, while maximizing the potential of the new service is achieved.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> according to my "a la carte" news and observer subscription
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this AM, he moved to another dealership (in SC, I believe). Good riddance.
> 
> 
> Mike



THAT'S THE BEST NEWS I'VE HEARD IN A LONG LONG TIME !!!!!!


----------



## thess

The IFC thing finally pushed me over the edge and I took my Pace box back to TWC yesterday.


The weird thing about TWC is how different their attitude is about customer retention if you've ever been through the DirecTV thing. They really don't care. The person I talked to on the phone, and the person I actually cancelled with in the office--not even a perfunctory 'I'm being forced to ask this' query about why I was shutting off my cable service.


I still have RR; anyone know how long it'll take them to come out and filter out the basic cable? Which I'm still receiving.


I have a Zenith with a built-in HDTV tuner and I'm trying to decide whether to go OTA or...bleh...get a DirecTV package going again. I'm in Durham, my big-antenna experience is nil, and I'm afraid of heights, so...it's not boding well for OTA.


It's tempting to go DirecTV and then switch the account to my parents' zipcode, thus removing myself from the Sinclair issue and getting WB/UPN (and then the CW) in at least something approaching HD.


Edited to add: Actually, I have no clue if D* is offering WB/UPN in HD anywhere (maybe LA or something?) so scratch that assumption.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still have RR; anyone know how long it'll take them to come out and filter out the basic cable? Which I'm still receiving.



No idea, but according to the tech who replaced my shunt when my RR connection started flaking out, it'll be about 2-3 years before the filter goes bad and your RR connection starts flaking out










(uh oh, I think I'm coming up on that point again...)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The IFC thing finally pushed me over the edge and I took my Pace box back to TWC yesterday.
> 
> 
> The weird thing about TWC is how different their attitude is about customer retention if you've ever been through the DirecTV thing. They really don't care. The person I talked to on the phone, and the person I actually cancelled with in the office--not even a perfunctory 'I'm being forced to ask this' query about why I was shutting off my cable service.
> 
> 
> I still have RR; anyone know how long it'll take them to come out and filter out the basic cable? Which I'm still receiving.
> 
> 
> I have a Zenith with a built-in HDTV tuner and I'm trying to decide whether to go OTA or...bleh...get a DirecTV package going again. I'm in Durham, my big-antenna experience is nil, and I'm afraid of heights, so...it's not boding well for OTA.
> 
> 
> It's tempting to go DirecTV and then switch the account to my parents' zipcode, thus removing myself from the Sinclair issue and getting WB/UPN (and then the CW) in at least something approaching HD.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Actually, I have no clue if D* is offering WB/UPN in HD anywhere (maybe LA or something?) so scratch that assumption.



My understanding is that initially D* HD LIL offerings are limited to the "BIG 4". As far as retention goes, you gotta respect the fact that they DON'T hassle you. Once you start offering "retention specials" you've really opened Pandora's box.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that initially D* HD LIL offerings are limited to the "BIG 4". As far as retention goes, you gotta respect the fact that they DON'T hassle you. Once you start offering "retention specials" you've really opened Pandora's box.



I guess it's less that I wanted an offer and more that I wish they were interested in improving their service.


Yeah, it sounds pretty stupid when I type it out.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 40 channels for $19.95. OOPS, 29 of those channels are actually free DTV off-air channels, including every B.S. sidecar 24/7 weather channel and the like. It's actually eleven cable/sat networks for $19.95. Let's see - USDTV - $1.81/channel, TWC - $.60 channel. Such a deal.



But you miss the point. A lot of people, me included, don't care about most or all of those filler channels that cable/sat providers make you pay for as part of all the back-room dealing you've previously described. If I don't watch it, I don't want to pay for it.


Let's say I want only ESPN, and ESPN2. TWC charges roughly $50/month to get the 2 channels I care about. So, for me, that's $10/channel with USDTV and $25/channel with TWC. I know what the better deal is for me.


If they can eventually offer ESPN/ESPN2 in HD at 720p by using a more efficient encoding than MPEG2, that makes them all the more attractive.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

USDTV- SO what do people see on their OTA ATSC receivers in an area that is xmitting USDTV? Would they just see a scrambled signal or nothing at all on the given channels? I know they would keep seeing the main broadcast channels such as ABC, NBC, and CBS. But I am referring to the USDTV package channels like Disney and such.




-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> USDTV- SO what do people see on their OTA ATSC receivers in an area that is xmitting USDTV? Would they just see a scrambled signal or nothing at all on the given channels? I know they would keep seeing the main broadcast channels such as ABC, NBC, and CBS. But I am referring to the USDTV package channels like Disney and such.



My assumption is that they are using some sort of conditional access scheme, and you'd just see jumbled data if you did not have the correct decoder. That's why I was wondering if they use the same DVB CA scheme as used in Europe, so that the same PC DVB cards would work with their smart cards to decode it.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho.


They sell the boxes at Wallmart, you can use them for regular ATSC OTA reception also.


There is some kind of phone in protocol to enable the pay for view OTA USDTV channels.


That is how I stumbled across USDTV to begin with, when I was in Wallmart one day looking to buy a OTA ATSC receiver.


-DonB2


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My understanding is that initially D* HD LIL offerings are limited to the "BIG 4". As far as retention goes, you gotta respect the fact that they DON'T hassle you. Once you start offering "retention specials" you've really opened Pandora's box.



getting a "retention" pkg from TWC isn't very hard at all







I've seen mention that the sat companies have similar policies.


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> getting a "retention" pkg from TWC isn't very hard at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen mention that the sat companies have similar policies.
> 
> 
> Mike



Word to the wise. Don't ever elect an automatic debit option when dealing with a satellite provider. Sometimes they just "forget" to stop billing you.


----------



## ncbosoxfan

I need help...


I purchased a Samsung DLp in January. At first I could receive many OTA HD Channels throught the integrated tuner. After about 2 weeks I lost WRAZ Fox 50 channels. I can see the analog channel but no digital channels. All the other channels that I receive are working perfectly even WRAL channel 5-1, 5-2, etc. Could this be a tuner issue or am I just out of the area. I live roughly 60 miles south of Raleigh but I pick up many channels further away than WRAZ. I get all major stations in HD but I really would like to receive Fox. I have tried numerous indoor HD antenna but I can still not receive WRAZ, although I am receiving more digital channels than before.


Any Help would be gratly appreciated.....


----------



## DonB2

ncbosoxfan,


60 miles away and Indoor antennas? What size antenna are you talking about? A tv top antenna or a large antenna like a 4228 up in your attic.


If you are receiving all those digital channels with a tv top antenna I am impressed.


-DonB2


----------



## kd4pbs

oops... double post


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> Thanks for "unzooming" the SD content on WLFL. I actually watched some HD on WLFL, and I take back what I said earlier. It didn't look that bad. The SD though could use some tweaking. WNCN and WRAZ both do an exceptional job at upconverting local SD content.
> 
> 
> Question: Will WRDC ever pass network HD???



Again, I don't have any edge enhancement on the upconverted stuff, so it may look "soft" to some people. I personally prefer the extra resolution to artificial enhancement.


Answer:

Yes


----------



## Jack the cat

Answer to Carl, if you did not get an answer yet.


I have the 8300 HD with PVR from TWC and it is excellent. You can record in HD for later viewing. The only problem is TWC uses the old Passport software and realistically you can only go out the 8300 with component video with audio L+R to your TV, and optical or coax out to your receiver. You select 5.1 surround sound out and you get HD video on the TV, stereo on the TV and 5.1 through the receiver. HDMI does not work. If you go HDMI to the TV, you must select HDMI out on the 8300 which deactivates the 5.1 out of the 8300 so you can't get dolby digital except into the TV where it is no use.


The HD package from TWC is also very good.


Hope this helps.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack the cat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 8300 HD with PVR from TWC and it is excellent. ......HDMI does not work. If you go HDMI to the TV, you must select HDMI out on the 8300 which deactivates the 5.1 out of the 8300 so you can't get dolby digital except into the TV where it is no use.




False. If you have HDMI to your TV you can change settings to DD on the STB. This feeds video to TV via HDMI and DD to the Receiver. It is true that if you select HDMI from settings, then you'll get 2 channel and not DD.


----------



## ncbosoxfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ncbosoxfan,
> 
> 
> 60 miles away and Indoor antennas? What size antenna are you talking about? A tv top antenna or a large antenna like a 4228 up in your attic.
> 
> 
> If you are receiving all those digital channels with a tv top antenna I am impressed.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




DonB2,


Yeah 60 miles away with a $50 Radio Shack antenna, had a smaller antenna on top of tv at first. Like I said I was able to pick up WRAZ Fox 50 and its sub-channels originally then I lost it and my TV will not lock onto the channel. I get the following stations no problems currently:


WWAY

WRAL

WECT

WITN

WNCT

WTVD

NBC 17

WLFL

WRDC

62 - 1i


And I get digital channels for all of these, thats why it makes no sense to me why I cannot get WRAZ. I am much closer to WRAZ than some of these other stations. Anyway, I am thinking about getting a larger antenna to attach to the roof,but I do not want to waste the money just to find out I still cannot get a Fox HD feed.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack the cat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Answer to Carl, if you did not get an answer yet.
> 
> 
> I have the 8300 HD with PVR from TWC and it is excellent. You can record in HD for later viewing. The only problem is TWC uses the old Passport software



dig around in the settings area. You should have just had a software update which is pretty much close to the latest .1 version floating around in some areas from what I can tell.


New menu features to look for include, better power management, channel surf skip, reminder timer and some extra options in your diagnostic screen including support for external drives. Check around this thread for earlier examples.


----------



## kd4pbs

ncbosoxfan:


I bet there is one word to describe your problem:


Foliage


Welcome to the wonderful world of 8VSB terrestrial broadcasting.


Ever wonder why when the "pros" want to make sure they can achieve a long distance digital transmission they chose COFDM? (flame suit on)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ncbosoxfan:
> 
> 
> I bet there is one word to describe your problem:
> 
> 
> Foliage
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of 8VSB terrestrial broadcasting.
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why when the "pros" want to make sure they can achieve a long distance digital transmission they chose COFDM? (flame suit on)



Gee, perhaps a little nepitism there





















.


Actually, I think the problem is as much the propogation characteristics of signals in the UHF frequency range as it is the modualtion scheme. UHF works much better in Arizona. It's the trees.


One of the many reasons people gave up on off-air reception years ago and went with cable. The laws of physics never seem to change.


----------



## posg

Here's what happens when USDTV comes to town. The market below is Las Vegas. KVWB and KFBT are owned by Sinclair. Think KFBT will ever do HD? And how about 11.4Mbps of HD on WVWB for you purists. Can anybody say "HD extra-lite"???


KINC-DT (16)

3.1Mbps 15-1 Univision

3.0Mbps 15-2 Telefutura

2.0Mbps 99-4 USDTV (Disney Channel)

1.7Mbps 99-5 USDTV (Toon Disney)

2.1Mbps 99-7 USDTV (Discovery Channel)

2.6Mbps 99-8 USDTV (TLC)


KVWB-DT (22)

11.4Mbps 21-1 WB HD

3.5Mbps 99-10 USDTV (Lifetime)

2.4Mbps 99-50 USDTV (Starz!)


KFBT-DT (29)

4.2Mbps 33-1 Gold 33 (independent)

1.8Mbps 99-1 USDTV (USDTV Guide)

3.7Mbps 99-2 USDTV (ESPN)

4.4Mbps 99-3 USDTV (ESPN2)

2.0Mbps 99-6 USDTV (Food Network)

2.6Mbps 99-9 USDTV (HGTV)


KBLR-DT (40)

3.3Mbps 39-1 Telemundo

2.5Mbps 99-4 USDTV (Disney Channel)

1.6Mbps 99-5 USDTV (Toon Disney)

2.8Mbps 99-7 USDTV (Discovery Channel)

2.9Mbps 99-8 USDTV (TLC)

2.4Mbps 99-11 USDTV (Lifetime Movies Network)

3.0Mbps 99-12 USDTV (Fox News Channel)


I was working on a cable project in the UK when their terrestrial pay TV service "ITV Digital" shut down. They'd made an exclusive deal with a soccer league that just didn't pencil out financially. Can anybody say Howard Stern???


----------



## thess

Speaking of Sinclair, the latest round of CW Affiliates was released yesterday. We still don't have one.


----------



## CarlRx

Thanks guys for the responses!


Anyone here capture via firewire to their HTPCs? If so, which box are you using and did you have to request anything special from TWC.


--Carl


----------



## posg

One more comment regarding USDTV. Their model is dependant upon all the transmitters carrying their programming to be somewhat co-located. In Raleigh, channels 30, 40, and 47 DTV are not part of the 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 50 DTV cluster. I don't think they could put together enough co-located bandwidth here to pull it off.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sinclair, the latest round of CW Affiliates was released yesterday. We still don't have one.



Why is that not a surprise. CW is seeking "reverse compensation". Sinclair is not likely to agree to those terms. I wouldn't be surprised if CW ends up bypassing Sinclair by either buying a fixer-upper channel in a market, or doing what their doing in New Bern, going as a digital sidecar channel on a Big 4 channel.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

The STB's got some kind of update last night. They went out around at 1:44am and rebooted around 2:30am. only thing i could find different was that now the Multi Room section on channel 999 has 1 more opption.


----------



## DonB2

ncbosoxfan ,


I assume you have tried moving your existing antenna around to see if you can get 50.1.


BTW- I experienced similar problems when I was playing with tv top antenna with built in booster connected to my Samsung STB.


I also could not fathom why 5.1 would come in like a rock while 50.1 was marginal at best. And I am much closer to Garner array than you are. I thought maybe 50.1 was xmitting at less power but I don't think that is the case.


All I can say is that 50.1 is still out there and hey you can always return a roof top antenna if you buy it from Radio Shack and it does not help with your receiving 50.1.


OTA reception is a very touchy thing and atmospheric conditions, trees, placement of antenna, noise in lines, a bad cable or connector that is killing a certain frequency can all be factors.


You may need a rotor for fine tweeking also.


I am not sure if 50.1 broadcasts on 50 or not, it could be one of those remapped stations and you need to do a rescan with your set top box to find it.


Someone else on this forum may know if it is a remapped station.


Good Luck,


Don


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The STB's got some kind of update last night. They went out around at 1:44am and rebooted around 2:30am. only thing i could find different was that now the Multi Room section on channel 999 has 1 more opption.



Dribs and drabs. Evidently that's the way MR will be enabled. SATA support, probably, as well when it happens. No big bang for either, code-wise.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not sure if 50.1 broadcasts on 50 or not, it could be one of those remapped stations and you need to do a rescan with your set top box to find it.
> 
> 
> Someone else on this forum may know if it is a remapped station.



All OTA stations are remapped to their familiar analog frequencies. FOX "50.1" broadcasts on UHF 49. WRAL "5.1" broadcasts on UHF 53, etc. See www.antennaweb.org for the frequency assignments.


BTW, does anybody remember what happens to the OTA spectrum after the analog shutoff? The plan is that all the stations will move to VHF, freeing the UHF spectrum for sale to the lowest^W highest bidder. Is that correct?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as retention goes, you gotta respect the fact that they DON'T hassle you. Once you start offering "retention specials" you've really opened Pandora's box.



I just cancelled my cable service today, and while they were polite, and didn't hassle me, they did offer me retention specials. I was cancelling "basic" and "standard", and the first offer was an upgrade to digipic1000 (presumably for free). The second offer was a discount on "basic" and "standard". I didn't press for details because I was not interested, and did not want to waste the rep's time.


I agree with your assessment of Dish. My Mom subscribed to Dish in the mid 90s, a year or so before she passed away. After her death, my Dad tried in vain to cancel the service which was solely in her name, but they wouldn't let him, even with a valid death certificate. About 2 years of threatening letters and collection notices addressed to the deceased followed, after which they finally gave up. I would never do business with these people.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All OTA stations are remapped to their familiar analog frequencies. FOX "50.1" broadcasts on UHF 49. WRAL "5.1" broadcasts on UHF 53, etc. See www.antennaweb.org for the frequency assignments.
> 
> 
> BTW, does anybody remember what happens to the OTA spectrum after the analog shutoff? The plan is that all the stations will move to VHF, freeing the UHF spectrum for sale to the lowest^W highest bidder. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Drew



Post analog shutdown, the TV band is condensed to channels 2-51. Locally here's what happens


4.1 WUNC-DT moves from 59 to 25

5.1 WRAL-DT moves from 53 to 48

11.1 WTVD-DT moves from 52 to 11

17.1 WNCN-DT moves from 55 to 17

22.1 WLFL-DT moves from 57 to 27

28.1 WRDC-DT moves from 27 to 28

30.1 WRAY-DT stays on 42

40.1 WUVC-DT stays on 38

47.1 WRPX-DT stays on 15

50.1 WRAZ-DT stays on 49


All the low power stuff in the 50's and 60's will have to find new homes.


All channels will continue to be mapped to their legacy analog channel number.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my cable service today, and while they were polite, and didn't hassle me, they did offer me retention specials. I was cancelling "basic" and "standard", and the first offer was an upgrade to digipic1000 (presumably for free). The second offer was a discount on "basic" and "standard". I didn't press for details because I was not interested, and did not want to waste the rep's time.
> 
> 
> I agree with your assessment of Dish. My Mom subscribed to Dish in the mid 90s, a year or so before she passed away. After her death, my Dad tried in vain to cancel the service which was solely in her name, but they wouldn't let him, even with a valid death certificate. About 2 years of threatening letters and collection notices addressed to the deceased followed, after which they finally gave up. I would never do business with these people.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks for validating my comments on Dish. Similar story. Our Dish account was also in my wife's name, and they would not let me cancel. So I called back, and when they asked who I was, in a totally undisguised voice, gave them my wife's name. After a pause they took the cancellation, after wisely choosing not to call me a liar. Now getting them to stop taking debits out of my bank account is another story.


----------



## Daryl L

Well I finally got to watch a couple WB shows in HD lastnight. I did a sync up of the antenna and rotor then tinkered a little with antenna direction yesterday. It weakened up my Wilmington channel stations (so I loose WWAY-DT during the afternoon) but with slight improvement of Raleigh stations. I got to watch Gilmore Girls and the premiere of Pepper Dennis on WLFL-HD WB22.










I did not notice a so-called vaseline effect, BUT! what I did notice wasn't a total suprise but a joy to see in an HD picture. I say depth (kinda like the 3-D appearance you hear about HD suppose to have). I've been watchin HD since the superbowl in 2000. I saw an image that showed more depth to objects in those shows that are lacking on nearly all the other HD shows on the other networks. Like I said, it wasn't a total suprise. I kinda figured it would be that way. I chalk it up to the 18Mbps feed WLFL uses compared to the other networks 12Mbps to 15Mbps signal being sent by the other networks on their HD channel (obviously the fault of multicasting). That extra 6Mbps to 3Mbps = more information = more detail = more depth. Did any of you watch Pepper Dennis? The outside scenes were there was no softning and very little filtering in post editing offered some amazing picture quality. Granted not like a live outdoor sporting event but the outside shots looked great. Gilmore Girls was filtered to death (almost to the point of washing out blacks).


Thx kd4pbs for the 18Mbps feed.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my cable service today, and while they were polite, and didn't hassle me, they did offer me retention specials. I was cancelling "basic" and "standard", and the first offer was an upgrade to digipic1000 (presumably for free). The second offer was a discount on "basic" and "standard". I didn't press for details because I was not interested, and did not want to waste the rep's time.



Weird. When I initially called to ask about the cancellation procedure, and then when I went actually return the box, neither rep asked why I was leaving, made any offers, or said more than the two or three words necessary to deal with me.


Again, I wasn't looking for an offer, I was looking for the opportunity to tell someone that I wasn't impressed with the lack of Bravo, or channels I watched being removed from my package.


----------



## DonB2

"the TV band is condensed to channels 2-51"


Is 2-51 UHF or VHF or both?


This will be a concern for people who are buying CM 4228's and he like that are UHF only antennas.


-DONB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did not notice a so-called vaseline effect, BUT! what I did notice wasn't a total suprise but a joy to see in an HD picture. I say depth (kinda like the 3-D appearance you hear about HD suppose to have). I've been watchin HD since the superbowl in 2000. I saw an image that showed more depth to objects in those shows that are lacking on nearly all the other HD shows on the other networks. Like I said, it wasn't a total suprise. I kinda figured it would be that way. I chalk it up to the 18Mbps feed WLFL uses compared to the other networks 12Mbps to 15Mbps signal being sent by the other networks on their HD channel (obviously the fault of multicasting). That extra 6Mbps to 3Mbps = more information = more detail = more depth. Did any of you watch Pepper Dennis? The outside scenes were there was no softning and very little filtering in post editing offered some amazing picture quality. Granted not like a live outdoor sporting event but the outside shots looked great. Gilmore Girls was filtered to death (almost to the point of washing out blacks).



It could also, perhaps, be due to better "production values" - better cameras and other supporting gear. Newer shows especially are made with newer gear. We all know how electronics gear improves generation-to-generation, and the same applies to cameras, mixers, etc.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "the TV band is condensed to channels 2-51"
> 
> 
> Is 2-51 UHF or VHF or both?
> 
> 
> This will be a concern for people who are buying CM 4228's and he like that are UHF only antennas.
> 
> 
> -DONB2



channels 2-6 are low band UHF, rarely used for DTV

channels 7-13 are high band VHF

channels 14-51 are UHF


4228's may work for channel 11, the only one locally to be concerned with. Other area stations on high band VHF after transition are WGHP (8), WFXI (8), WNCT (10), WCTI (12).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Post analog shutdown, the TV band is condensed to channels 2-51. Locally here's what happens
> 
> 
> 4.1 WUNC-DT moves from 59 to 25
> 
> 5.1 WRAL-DT moves from 52 to 48
> 
> 11.1 WTVD-DT moves from 53 to 11
> 
> 17.1 WNCN-DT moves from 55 to 17
> 
> 22.1 WLFL-DT moves from 57 to 27
> 
> 28.1 WRDC-DT moves from 27 to 28
> 
> 30.1 WRAY-DT stays on 42
> 
> 40.1 WUVC-DT stays on 38
> 
> 47.1 WRPX-DT stays on 15
> 
> 50.1 WRAZ-DT stays on 49



I didn't know it had been settled yet. When did this occur ?


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


Thanks, I got worried there for a minute.


pepar,


I have been speculating the same thing.

At the best, the OUTPUT HD quality can only be as good as the INPUT HD quality.


I have seen some bang up OTA HD on PBS 4.1 - not that you can view it from PA.


One of my criteria for great HD is that the background scenes are almost as clear as the forground scenes. And on some PBS broadcasts I can literaly read the text on sheets of paper tacked on Professors walls in some of those PBS science shows.


But than I will watch a crime show in HD on another channel and the backgrounds will be as fuzzy as 4:3 shows always were.


Don't get me wrong here as I do realise that the camera person may be adjusting the F stop to achieve this clarity and it may not be the High Res cameras fault.


-Don


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> Thanks, I got worried there for a minute.
> 
> 
> pepar,
> 
> 
> I have been speculating the same thing.
> 
> At the best, the OUTPUT HD quality can only be as good as the INPUT HD quality.
> 
> 
> I have seen some bang up OTA HD on PBS 4.1 - not that you can view it from PA.
> 
> 
> One of my criteria for great HD is that the background scenes are almost as clear as the forground scenes. And on some PBS broadcasts I can literaly read the text on sheets of paper tacked on Professors walls in some of those PBS science shows.
> 
> 
> But than I will watch a crime show in HD on another channel and the backgrounds will be as fuzzy as 4:3 shows always were.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong here as I do realise that the camera person may be adjusting the F stop to achieve this clarity and it may not be the High Res cameras fault.
> 
> 
> -Don



Sure, depth of field, lighting, composition, etc. With masters such as Bruckheimer & team, you can be sure that if a background is blurry it was intended to be that way for artistic reasons. CSI: Miami continues to amaze me with their stunning cinematography. And I watched a Discovery HD piece on snakes and was mesmerized, especially by one shot from below a piece of glass on which a snake was writhing. Every undulation, every scale, every shadow cast by every scale upon the next scale. The thought went through my mind that THIS is why I invested in a home theater. Not spent my money, but "invested" it in the entertainment of myself, my family and my friends.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know it had been settled yet. When did this occur ?



I think there is one more round, where stations who have not confirmed their final assignments can make a final application for a more desirable available channel. However, for the most part, stations have locked in on their final assignments.


I think round one concluded in June of last year, round two in November. If I'm wrong, I'm sure I'll be corrected.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could also, perhaps, be due to better "production values" - better cameras and other supporting gear. Newer shows especially are made with newer gear. We all know how electronics gear improves generation-to-generation, and the same applies to cameras, mixers, etc.



I agree. But even comparing all the shows I watch (new and old) the two on WLFL still appeared to have better depth to objects (even on the post editted over filtered Gilmore Girls). I'm stuck in bed at home 24/7 and watch an excessive amount of tv and constantly critiqueing picture quality *nearly* to the point of forgetting to enjoy the show/movie.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm stuck in bed at home 24/7 and watch an excessive amount of tv and constantly critiqueing picture quality *nearly* to the point of forgetting to enjoy the show/movie.










, indeed.


----------



## zim2dive

The funny practices aren't limited to Sat.. I recently was offered a retention pkg by TWC, which I accepted, but found out 2 weeks later that my RR special had been cancelled, and HD Suite had been added (at normal cost), effectively negating all retention "savings". I did not ask for HD Suite (never had it before), nor was I informed of it.


Mike


----------



## dslate69

As many of you are aware not all of us are worshiping at the feet of TWC.

But as someone that is trying to move over to DISH, I started thinking "What could TWC do to keep me?" (besides a 2 week guide)

It really comes down to more HD. As much as I'd love for them to offer every HD channel that is available, I realize that is not feasible. But they could do something even better, that SAT couldn't do.

They could offer HD VOD, and I don't mean movies you have to pay for. I don't know how hard it would be to make this happen, but it would definitely be something that would keep customers from jumping ship.


I know TWC doesn't create programming, but they could subsidize PBS-HD to create a VOD channel. They could pressure HDNET or DISCOVERY-HD toward a mutually beneficial HD-VOD channel. I don't know, if all else failed couldn't they buy the rights some HD programming and throw it up on their own channel.


Maybe a better question would be "Does anybody know if their is a HD-VOD in the works by anyone?" I know HGTV-HD is almost here and they have a HGTV-VOD, is a HGTV-HD-VOD around the corner?


----------



## DonB2

"constantly critiqueing picture quality nearly to the point of forgetting to enjoy the show/movie"


I have just the opposite problem, the better half goes to bed and I am left with "Keep the volume level down!" I finally decided it was easier just to use closed captioning. So now I read the text and follow the show but I might as well be reading a book considering how much of the graphics I miss.


-DonB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "constantly critiqueing picture quality nearly to the point of forgetting to enjoy the show/movie"
> 
> 
> I have just the opposite problem, the better half goes to bed and I am left with "Keep the volume level down!" I finally decided it was easier just to use closed captioning. So now I read the text and follow the show but I might as well be reading a book considering how much of the graphics I miss.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Wireless Dolby Headphones?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wireless Dolby Headphones?



HeHe, I was gonna say the same thing. It doesn't even have to be wireless. My receiver has Dolby Headphone technology and I tried it once and it works quite well.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "constantly critiqueing picture quality nearly to the point of forgetting to enjoy the show/movie"
> 
> 
> I have just the opposite problem, the better half goes to bed and I am left with "Keep the volume level down!" I finally decided it was easier just to use closed captioning. So now I read the text and follow the show but I might as well be reading a book considering how much of the graphics I miss.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I read slow so when I've tried watching with captions I also would miss the action due to trying to keep up with the CC.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HeHe, I was gonna say the same thing. It doesn't even have to be wireless. My receiver has Dolby Headphone technology and I tried it once and it works quite well.



Guess you'd have to stiffle the urge to LOL.


----------



## jfalek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> False. If you have HDMI to your TV you can change settings to DD on the STB. This feeds video to TV via HDMI and DD to the Receiver. It is true that if you select HDMI from settings, then you'll get 2 channel and not DD.



I thought that you might this relevant to the HDMI - Dolby Digital discussion...
*

From the Getting Started with the Explorer 8300 and 8300HD DVR*

The High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) is an all-digital audio and video interface.

HDMI provides a digital interface between any audio and video source.

HDMI supports standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus digital audio.


Some HDTVs do not contain circuitry to decode Dolby ® Digital formatted

content. If you connect your DVR to an HDTV that cannot support Dolby Digital

audio, the HDMI interface instructs the DVR to switch its audio outputs to

2-channel PCM audio (to be compatible with the HDTV). In this case, all digital

audio outputs on the DVR are formatted as 2-channel PCM. As a result, you will

not be able to receive Dolby Digital or DTS audio on your home theater system

when connected to either the optical or coax (RCA Connector) S/PDIF ports.

You can avoid this by overriding the automatic configuration through the General

settings menu and switching the audio output to Dolby Digital.


Important: If your HDTV cannot decode Dolby Digital formatted content and you

have configured the DVR to output in the Dolby Digital format, you will not be

able to listen to audio through the TV. Instead, you must use your home theater

or your Dolby Digital decoding device in order to hear audio. Alternatively, you

can reconfigure the DVR to output 2-channel PCM any time you want to use the

TV to produce the audio portion of the content by selecting HDMI in the General

Settings - Audio Output screen. Depending upon your equipment capabilities to

select alternate audio sources for input, other configurations may be possible.

Refer to your equipment user's guides for more information.


----------



## DonB2

"Wireless Dolby Headphones? "


It is possible, but I have never liked headsets. I get a headache with in minutes after putting them on , and I don't like buds or any of the other cattle prods that go in your ears.


If they still made Bone Phones I would give them a try even if they didn't provide good stereo.


If you are old enough you may remember Bone Phones, they wrapped around your neck and transmitted sound thru the bones in your neck.


-DonB2


----------



## pepar

And even more relevant - and not put together by marketing boffos - is this thread at Audioholics - http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...d.php?p=166307 - with the MOST relevant quote being "Neither Scientific Atlanta or Motorola boxes were originally designed to recognize a "REPEATER" (a repeater is a switching device in the HDMI format)."


Check it out!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As many of you are aware not all of us are worshiping at the feet of TWC.
> 
> But as someone that is trying to move over to DISH, I started thinking "What could TWC do to keep me?" (besides a 2 week guide)
> 
> It really comes down to more HD. As much as I'd love for them to offer every HD channel that is available, I realize that is not feasible. But they could do something even better, that SAT couldn't do.
> 
> They could offer HD VOD, and I don't mean movies you have to pay for. I don't know how hard it would be to make this happen, but it would definitely be something that would keep customers from jumping ship.
> 
> 
> I know TWC doesn't create programming, but they could subsidize PBS-HD to create a VOD channel. They could pressure HDNET or DISCOVERY-HD toward a mutually beneficial HD-VOD channel. I don't know, if all else failed couldn't they buy the rights some HD programming and throw it up on their own channel.
> 
> 
> Maybe a better question would be "Does anybody know if their is a HD-VOD in the works by anyone?" I know HGTV-HD is almost here and they have a HGTV-VOD, is a HGTV-HD-VOD around the corner?



I already have HD VOD (sort of). It's called an HD DVR.


Really, TWC is keeping up quite nicely in the HD race, and once they deploy SDV (switched digital video), bandwidth will NOT be an issue, then it just comes down to the really hard part, negociating with greedy programmers.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Wireless Dolby Headphones? "
> 
> 
> It is possible, but I have never liked headsets. I get a headache with in minutes after putting them on , and I don't like buds or any of the other cattle prods that go in your ears.
> 
> 
> If they still made Bone Phones I would give them a try even if they didn't provide good stereo.
> 
> 
> If you are old enough you may remember Bone Phones, they wrapped around your neck and transmitted sound thru the bones in your neck.



I am, but mine were damaged in a Boones Farm accident.


----------



## DonB2

"I am, but mine were damaged in a Boones Farm accident. "


Maybe you cranked up the receiver too much!


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am, but mine were damaged in a Boones Farm accident.



Boone's Farm. Strawberry Hill. Goofey Grape. They don't still make that swill do they???


----------



## DonB2

"Boone's Farm. Strawberry Hill. Goofey Grape. "


Wash it down with Genesee Beer.


Probably it is all stashed away in those Pennsylvania Coal Mines for posterity or the "Cold War"!!!


-DonB2


----------



## posg

Why anybody would name a beer after a nasty river is beyond me. "Gimme a Ginny!!!"


----------



## DonB2

I see in the TV guide that the Pax 47 logo is an "i", has it always been an 'i" and I just missed it, or is it not called Pax anymore?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see in the TV guide that the Pax 47 logo is an "i", has it always been an 'i" and I just missed it, or is it not called Pax anymore?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



PAX rebranded their primary network "i" awhile back. It's supposed to stand for "independent TV", but it really stands for "informercial TV" as everything outside evening hours is long form advertising. Snooze......


----------



## DonB2

Back when it was Pax I was kinda hoping they would get a repeater or however it is done so that I could get their digital station in Raleigh. I even wrote to them and asked them if they had plans to this effect. But as I remember they did not respond to my letter.


I kinda liked Diagnosis Murder for old times sake now and than, but I don't think they have that now.


I have not tried rotating my antenna to even see if I can still marginally receive the digital station. At the time I believe they also were broadcasting with simulcast channels.


-DonB2


----------



## ncbosoxfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ncbosoxfan ,
> 
> 
> I assume you have tried moving your existing antenna around to see if you can get 50.1.
> 
> 
> BTW- I experienced similar problems when I was playing with tv top antenna with built in booster connected to my Samsung STB.
> 
> 
> I also could not fathom why 5.1 would come in like a rock while 50.1 was marginal at best. And I am much closer to Garner array than you are. I thought maybe 50.1 was xmitting at less power but I don't think that is the case.
> 
> 
> All I can say is that 50.1 is still out there and hey you can always return a roof top antenna if you buy it from Radio Shack and it does not help with your receiving 50.1.
> 
> 
> OTA reception is a very touchy thing and atmospheric conditions, trees, placement of antenna, noise in lines, a bad cable or connector that is killing a certain frequency can all be factors.
> 
> 
> You may need a rotor for fine tweeking also.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if 50.1 broadcasts on 50 or not, it could be one of those remapped stations and you need to do a rescan with your set top box to find it.
> 
> 
> Someone else on this forum may know if it is a remapped station.
> 
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> 
> Don




Thanks Don,


I have moved the antenna around pretty much to every place possible to no avail, still no 50. I purchased this TV and 2 weeks later I had to have it serviced because I was seeing alot of shadowing effects in blacks. Anyway, the service person replaced the lamp and motherboard(not sure if this is the technical name). Before service I had WRAZ, after service = no WRAZ. I guess I wonder if the service person could have done something to the internal tuner and if so, is it possible to reset it. Turns out there was nothing wrong with the TV except I needed to tweak the video settings. Now I have a great HDTV but no WRAZ. Its just hard for me to beleive that 2 months ago I could get it and now I cannot, even with a much better antenna.


Thanks for all of yor help...I will just keep trying...


ncbosoxfan


----------



## IamtheWolf

jfalek and pepar, thanks for the info.


Yeah, like everyone else here I know: RTFM


----------



## DonB2

ncbosoxfan,


As drewwho pointed out FOX "50.1" broadcasts on UHF 49.


Have you tried just keying in 49 on your remote and seeing if your tv will remap to 50.1 for you?


Don't laugh I have had my ATSC tuner lose a station now and than and I would for example punch in 50.1 and get nothing. I then would punch in 49 and within a fraction of a second the ATSC tuner remaps it and displays 50.1 on the tv.


It is worth a try if you have not already tried it.


Another option would be to pick up a Samsung 451 or the like and see if you can get Fox 50.1.


Samsungs are going for around $200.00 or so these days. If it works, great you get to watch 50.1 again , if it doesn't you can return it.


Sounds like you have some 24 to catch up on!!!


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


How did you come up with the MBPS numbers in your list below? I didn't think they are posted on the USDTV site, but than maybe I should go there and see.


KINC-DT (16)

3.1Mbps 15-1 Univision

3.0Mbps 15-2 Telefutura

2.0Mbps 99-4 USDTV (Disney Channel)

1.7Mbps 99-5 USDTV (Toon Disney)

2.1Mbps 99-7 USDTV (Discovery Channel)

2.6Mbps 99-8 USDTV (TLC)



-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> How did you come up with the MBPS numbers in your list below? I didn't think they are posted on the USDTV site, but than maybe I should go there and see.
> 
> 
> KINC-DT (16)
> 
> 3.1Mbps 15-1 Univision
> 
> 3.0Mbps 15-2 Telefutura
> 
> 2.0Mbps 99-4 USDTV (Disney Channel)
> 
> 1.7Mbps 99-5 USDTV (Toon Disney)
> 
> 2.1Mbps 99-7 USDTV (Discovery Channel)
> 
> 2.6Mbps 99-8 USDTV (TLC)
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I just "copied and pasted" the info from some other string on this site, but I can't remember where. You could do a "search".


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I already have HD VOD (sort of). It's called an HD DVR.
> 
> 
> Really, TWC is keeping up quite nicely in the HD race, and once they deploy SDV (switched digital video), bandwidth will NOT be an issue, then it just comes down to the really hard part, negociating with greedy programmers.



And here I was thinking the Cables "competition killer" was VOD.

If DVRs make it a nonissue, SATs have nothing to worry about.

I would just think TWC would play to its strength; namely VOD. If DISH and DirecTv for that matter are attracting customers with their HD content (ESPN2-HD, NFL-HD, VOOM), I would think TWC would want to play the one card they are holding; VOD-HD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking the Cables "competition killer" was VOD.
> 
> If DVRs make it a nonissue, SATs have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I would just think TWC would play to its strength; namely VOD. If DISH and DirecTv for that matter are attracting customers with their HD content (ESPN2-HD, NFL-HD, VOOM), I would think TWC would want to play the one card they are holding; VOD-HD.



As program producers have more and more HD content in the vault and as soon as the bandwidth choke points have been resolved, cable will exploit the VOD advantage to the hilt. That's what "switched video" is all about.


The cable industry has been talking about VOD for 20 years now. It's just now at the "tipping point". Look how long it's taken HDTV. WRAL has been transmitting HD for what, 10 years now???


I have an inside contact at DirecTV, and they are scrambling to figure out how to remain viable over the next ten years. Believe me, they're concerned, if not worried. "One Way" is quickly becoming obsolete.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I have an inside contact at DirecTV, and they are scrambling to figure out how to remain viable over the next ten years. Believe me, they're concerned, if not worried. "One Way" is quickly becoming obsolete.



Any inside information on their plans to use their subscribers high-speed internet to accomplish their VOD offering?


DIVX Labs now has a plugin that streams HD superbly.
http://www.divx.com/movies/browse.php?categoryID=3


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any inside information on their plans to use their subscribers high-speed internet to accomplish their VOD offering?
> 
> 
> DIVX Labs now has a plugin that streams HD superbly.
> http://www.divx.com/movies/browse.php?categoryID=3



Yes, but if you stream programming over a land-line internet connection, well, that's not satellite, is it? There is no sense having a hybrid system which has linear programming on the satellite and VOD on a land-line IP. If you could accomplish that, why would you use the satellite at all? You can do everything you need to do over the land-line IP. It would be a switched video system, which is exactly where cable and telcos are headed.


If you're talking about streaming VOD programming over the satellite, you might be able to support a couple dozen programming requests at a time on the existing satellite configuration. If you had one satellite dedicated to streaming video, even with spot beams, were only talking hundreds. With 12,000,000 subscribers, well, you see the problem.


----------



## posg

Follow Up:


Actually, the VOD solution "du jour" is "forced downloads" to a DVR hard drive. They would download, for example, all of a networks prime time lineup on a two week rotational basis. Or maybe all of a pay channels movies for that month. Obviously you really can't store a whole lot of HD, so mostly we're talking SD.


And we're talking a "mother set-top box" with "slave" boxes on additional outlets.


The whole scheme just sounds expensive, and well, "messy".


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, but if you stream programming over a land-line internet connection, well, that's not satellite, is it? There is no sense having a hybrid system which has linear programming on the satellite and VOD on a land-line IP. If you could accomplish that, why would you use the satellite at all? You can do everything you need to do over the land-line IP. It would be a switched video system, which is exactly where cable and telcos are headed.
> 
> 
> If you're talking about streaming VOD programming over the satellite, you might be able to support a couple dozen programming requests at a time on the existing satellite configuration. If you had one satellite dedicated to streaming video, even with spot beams, were only talking hundreds. With 12,000,000 subscribers, well, you see the problem.



Yes I am talking about the VOD comming over the internet just like the HD stream I link to in my last post.


You don't have to be Dairy Queen to sell Milk Shakes.

If the SATs use a hybrid system to accomplish a VOD that frees up that much more bandwidth for their straight tv channel offerings from their birds. Their is no way every household has enough bandwidth (right now) for the SATs to offer their current service just through someones broadband, but there is more than enough to accomplish a nice VOD system that is as good as what TWC is offering right now. How many times have we all seen the "try again later" screen?


And just think a box that can stream VOD off the internet (in Mpeg4 to boot) is just a software update away from being a full fledged IPTV box. Just think of the head start they would have over all other competition if they wanted to get into the IPTV business.


----------



## posg




dslate69 said:


> Their is no way every household has enough bandwidth (right now) for the SATs to offer their current service just through someones broadband, but there is more than enough to accomplish a nice VOD system that is as good as what TWC is offering right now.
> 
> 
> 
> In a true switched video system, ALL content, linear as well as VOD, is delivered on demand. You don't need to deliver all 500 channels to all subscribers all the time, just the two or three they're actually using. If you tune the set top to HBO HD, the remote switch aggregates that channel onto the stream being delivered to your house. Otherwise, it's not there. Channel surfing is actually faster in a switched video system than in a traditional delivery system. The subscriber is oblivious to the technology. The "human" interface piece is identical to traditional delivery schemes. Landbased infrastructure can accomplish this because you can easily segment bandwidth. Sat's just can't do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Landbased infrastructure can accomplish this because you can easily segment bandwidth. Sat's just can't do that.



You may have missed my point. Cable can do things SAT can't and visa versa. My point is SATs can continue to deliver programming the way they do now, and add the ability to deliver VOD thru the internet. Once every subscriber had a box that could receive content thru the internet it would then be possible to convert them over to complete IPTV is so desired. But don't miss the ultimate goal of providing VOD right now. That would be one less advantage Cable would have, right now.

And I hope we can agree on at least one thing; the more even the playing field and more competition, the better product we will all end up with.


I understand what you are saying. I hope Cable, SAT, Telephone, and any other content providers continue to upgrade their infrastructure to allow capabilites that before weren't possible. Don't dismiss advancements by SATs to offer a new product (VOD) as a cludgy hybrid solution. To steal a word from one of your post, think of the "Potential".


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may have missed my point. Cable can do things SAT can't and visa versa. My point is SATs can continue to deliver programming the way they do now, and add the ability to deliver VOD thru the internet. Once every subscriber had a box that could receive content thru the internet it would then be possible to convert them over to complete IPTV is so desired. But don't miss the ultimate goal of providing VOD right now. That would be one less advantage Cable would have, right now.
> 
> And I hope we can agree on at least one thing; the more even the playing field and more competition, the better product we will all end up with.
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying. I hope Cable, SAT, Telephone, and any other content providers continue to upgrade their infrastructure to allow capabilites that before weren't possible. Don't dismiss advancements by SATs to offer a new product (VOD) as a cludgy hybrid solution. To steal a word from one of your post, think of the "Potential".



Some attention should be directed to the just-defeated amendment for "net neutrality" proposed for a bill working its way through congress as this will most likely affect ANY IPTV scheme.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No self, those are the only 2 websites out there.



Those are the 2 I check every day.


Mike


----------



## DonB2

My Sr+ cable arrived from Pioneer. The wierd thing is it came in two boxes? Go figure? How can one cable come in two separate boxes?


For some reason they sent me two of the cables. I will probably get billed for two also!


In case anyone cares. As a minimum the SR+ cable allows me to control my Pioneer Home Theatre receiver through the infrared eye on the Pioneer Plasma. Consequently the receiver can be housed inside a closed cabinet. In addition it allows me to visually see a graphic on the plasma of the receivers volume.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some attention should be directed to the just-defeated amendment for "net neutrality" proposed for a bill working its way through congress as this will most likely affect ANY IPTV scheme.



The bandwidth requirements for IPTV will require a dedicated proprietary network, not just dumping video content onto the World Wide Web. There seems to be a little confusion when "IP" is attached to a transmission scheme. IP telephony and IP video are not delivered to your home or office on the "internet".


Now, DOWNLOADING, as opposed to streaming, is a different story. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Now, DOWNLOADING, as opposed to streaming, is a different story. Don't confuse the two.



Yea I might have used the wrong terminology.

If the video starts playing before it finishes downloading, I consider that streaming.

It's what the consumer sees, that counts. If the consumer doesn't know exactly how the show is getting to them, no big deal; as long as it is getting there.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea I might have used the wrong terminology.
> 
> If the video starts playing before it finishes downloading, I consider that streaming.
> 
> It's what the consumer sees, that counts. If the consumer doesn't know exactly how the show is getting to them, no big deal; as long as it is getting there.



Streaming basically means buffering data faster than you can use it from the git go, then automatically discarding it immediately after use.


A DVR "saves" data only as long as you stay on that channel, and the program doesn't change. You can FF and Rewind as long as you don't violate those conditions. Once you do, all buffered info is lost, unless you instruct it to record.


Downloading refers to transfering data at a rate slower than required to support real time use. The whole file is saved, and then discarded by the user after use.


True VOD requires streaming capability.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The bandwidth requirements for IPTV will require a dedicated proprietary network, not just dumping video content onto the World Wide Web. There seems to be a little confusion when "IP" is attached to a transmission scheme. IP telephony and IP video are not delivered to your home or office on the "internet".
> 
> 
> Now, DOWNLOADING, as opposed to streaming, is a different story. Don't confuse the two.



Currently, VoIP is via the internet, or at least the packets travel along some of the same wires. And I don't know of anyone doing IPTV yet. Is there? Anyway, your dedicated proprietary network sounds like the "next internet" to me. Are you sure about the proprietary part? Seems redundent to build another network beside the one we already have and the IPv6 that's just being built.


----------



## posg

Here's the link to get a quick overview of what IPTV is, and isn't.

http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/iptv.ars/1 


AT&T's Project Lightspeed most closely resembles the description here.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie,
> 
> 
> See my posts from earlier in the thread. The firmware update from early last week completely hosed the Pace HD boxes. The TWC rep I talked to on the phone said the Pace boxes did not take the update very well. I was able to get the pillar boxing back to black by setting the aspect ratio to 16:9 and rebooting. However, that does not fix the biggest bug, which is that we can no longer control the output resolution over DVI. After talking to a couple of people along with reading here, I am just going to try my luck with one of the SA DVRs. It can't get any worse can it?



Just an update for all of those TWC Pace HD box users. I got the SA8300 DVR and it works pretty well with comparable picture on HD and actually better picture for SD. It outputs any combination of resolutions you select, and I was pleasantly surprised to see that it outputs 480i over the digital out. This is something that the Pace 550 cannot do.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the link to get a quick overview of what IPTV is, and isn't.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/guides/other/iptv.ars/1
> 
> 
> AT&T's Project Lightspeed most closely resembles the description here.



Nice. Thanks. Why do they want tiered pricing on the internet when they're already going private/proprietary and charging what the market will bear? Bastids.


Cable better straighten out and fly right, and in a hurry, too, or T is going to eat their lunch.


----------



## DonB2

How does VOD impact that advertising sector?


Does it inherintly become more obvious to advertisers as to what shows are in demand and which ones are not?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an update for all of those TWC Pace HD box users. I got the SA8300 DVR and it works pretty well with comparable picture on HD and actually better picture for SD. It outputs any combination of resolutions you select, and I was pleasantly surprised to see that it outputs 480i over the digital out. This is something that the Pace 550 cannot do.



I think I told you you'd be happy


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks. Why do they want tiered pricing on the internet when they're already going private/proprietary and charging what the market will bear? Bastids.
> 
> 
> Cable better straighten out and fly right, and in a hurry, too, or T is going to eat their lunch.



Good: IPTV over fiber/twisted pair copper (Project Lightspeed) Cheap and fast to deploy, but bandwidth choke point on copper segment.


Better: IPTV over fiber/coax (Traditional Cable Infrastructure) Network and subscriber base already in place.


Best: IPTV over FTTH - fiber to the home (Verizon FIOS) Platinum technology, platinum price.


Satellite: WTF ???


Other issues - franchising, being sorted out as we speak.


My money is on cable.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does VOD impact that advertising sector?
> 
> 
> Does it inherintly become more obvious to advertisers as to what shows are in demand and which ones are not?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



There's obvious advantages. Advertisers could by time by Zip Code, or demographic, or time of day viewed, etc. rather than by program.


In other words, if you watch CSI via VOD, you might see a Ford commercial, and I might see a Pizza Hut commercial. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I told you you'd be happy



You did, but I trust no one when it comes to cable service.


----------



## DonB2

"There's obvious advantages. Advertisers could by time by Zip Code, or demographic, or time of day viewed, etc. rather than by program.


In other words, if you watch CSI via VOD, you might see a Ford commercial, and I might see a Pizza Hut commercial. The possibilities are endless."


Yikes I would almost be paying directly for each commercial I am honored to watch. Well maybe that is not so bad as it may rule our the commercials I dislike.


I can see it now, if you don't want to see Pop Up VOD commercials than turn off your POP VOD selection.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yikes I would almost be paying directly for each commercial I am honored to watch. Well maybe that is not so bad as it may rule our the commercials I dislike.



And maybe they can keep track of the commercials you've seen and show you new ones.


I'd rather see a wide variety of commercials if I have to watch any. After watching nearly all TV via my MythTV DVR (which does automatic commercial skipping), I watched the Men's and Women's NCAA tournaments live at a friend's. I was astounded at the sheer lack of variety of the commercials. If I see that Harley ad one more time, I think I'll shoot somebody..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"which does automatic commercial skipping"


How does Myth skip the commercials?


I have been wanting to set up a Macro on my remote so when a commercial comes on I press a button and the commercial goes to half volume or should I say back to normal listening level. Than when the commercial is thru I press it again to get it back to pre commercial level.


I did kinda gain this capability when I got the Pioneer Home Theatre. I discovered that if I leave the Pioneer Plasma included speakers at a low volume setting, that when a commercial comes on I mute the Home Theatre audio and end up with the commercial at a normal or slightly below normal listening level.


BTW- I am shocked that so many commercials are still in 4:3 stereo mode. Is it that expensive to film a 16:9 Dolby surround commercial these days?


I would have thought commercials would have been on the 16:9 HD band wagon long ago.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does Myth skip the commercials?



Pretty well ;-)


It does things like look for black frames (the Law and Order black frames confuse it sometimes), logo changes, scene changes, etc. As the show is being recorded, the commercial flagging software saves (in the database) the mpeg frame numbers where the commercials start and end. By default, when you are watching the show, it will skip the commercials and throw a "commercial:2:30" onto the screen to let you know what is happening.


You can set it up to automatically transcode the show and remove commercials if you really trust it. That way you save quite a bit of space.


If you don't trust it at all, then you have the "commercial m:ss" message appear, but make it so that you are required to hit a button on the remote to skip to the end of the commercial.


It works almost perfectly on OTA network HDTV (except for a few problems with blank frames in L&O). However, back when I could get Alias from QAM via TNTHD, it did a pretty poor job. It also did a poor job on Cold Case on TNTHD (but does OK with it on CBS), so I think it must be something about the TNTHD logo, or how TNTHD slips commercials in.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


Thanks for the info. I had not even thought of the added bonus of space savings.


Probably I and everyone else has thought you could do it based on the spike in audio volume, when a commercial comes on, but after you think about it a few seconds, it of course dawns on you that it would also trigger on loud passages in the show you are watching.


I had not heard of the sophistication you described.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Do the Cable companies own the cable that is laid or attached to telephone poles or do they just rent the space?


It just seems like once VOD takes off the a lot of VOD providers could supply VOD to their customers via the same shared cable.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an update for all of those TWC Pace HD box users. I got the SA8300 DVR and it works pretty well with comparable picture on HD and actually better picture for SD. It outputs any combination of resolutions you select, and I was pleasantly surprised to see that it outputs 480i over the digital out. This is something that the Pace 550 cannot do.



It will output 480i if connected to a DVI input. But, unless something changed since the latests upgrade it won't output 480i when connected to an HDMI input. When I got my newest tv I first connected to the DVI input then later switched to the HDMI input. On the DVI input, while SD was centered HD was shifted to the right atleast an inch so I switched to HDMI input.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gee, perhaps a little nepitism there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Actually, I think the problem is as much the propogation characteristics of signals in the UHF frequency range as it is the modualtion scheme. UHF works much better in Arizona. It's the trees.
> 
> 
> One of the many reasons people gave up on off-air reception years ago and went with cable. The laws of physics never seem to change.



Nope; just pointing out that when professionals do ENG microwave (UHF) links, they use COFDM for it's superior performance in multipath environments. Oh, it works in a straight line too. I've participated in and seen the studies. COFDM beats xVSB hands down in all reception tests that have been performed.

It's all moot now; we got what we got.

Remember that Sinclair wasn't the only company touting COFDM. It was a matter of the rest of the pro-COFDM crowd coming on board too late.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thx kd4pbs for the 18Mbps feed.



Hey, I'm a home theater geek myself, and have been for over 20 years. "Good enough" isn't for me.

You're welcome


----------



## Scooper

I know you aren't the part that does this, but it would sure be nice if the management would get something signed with the CW network..


----------



## Raleighwood

I was having the issue that's been discussed upthread about DVI connections being affected by the software push of a few days ago from TWC. I called them tonight to find out if there might be a solution to re-enable access to the wide modes on my TV remote.


I talked to a really nice guy there who reported that Pioneer is aware of the issue and is working on a patch which will be sent down in an overnight push sometime soon.


I also alerted him to this forum and this thread, and he was interested to learn about it. He said he'd be checking it out, and may decide to get an account and post. I hope he does! He's a fellow enthusiast, and in a line of work that's of great interest to us AVSers in the RDU area.


So, here's a message board wave to you, Mr. TWC support guy! Welcome aboard, and I hope you enjoy reading the posts and will contribute what you can as well.


----------



## DonB2

I hope Pioneer is more responsive to helping TWC than I have found them to be when I call them. I mean the help desk tries to help but typically I know more about the product I bought from them then the help desk does and that is not saying much.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT

im still having to reboot my 8300 connected via HDMI every once in awhile in the morning. it seems to only happen when my girlfriend is watching TV in the morning. im thinking its the way she turns it off or something. anyone else having problems still?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im still having to reboot my 8300 connected via HDMI every once in awhile in the morning. it seems to only happen when my girlfriend is watching TV in the morning. im thinking its the way she turns it off or something. anyone else having problems still?



I'm having problems with the HDMI signal after switching through my TVs inputs (OTA, Component, HDMI). I get the whole flashing rainbow effect. Rebooting the 8300HD works but cycling though the inputs a couple a times works too. It just has to establish that handshake so killing the HDMI on either side should work. I think I tried unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable on mine and that wasn't enough to fix it.


----------



## Daryl L

Well, I started checking WLFL-DT WB22 lastnight around 7:30pm hoping I would get a signal lock to finally watch Smallville and Supernatural *(especially Supernatural)* in HD for the first time. UPN28 was locked in at 25% signal strength but WB22 was only maxing at 18% (I need minimum 21% for video lock). Finally at 7:55pm I get a lock on WB22.







Now I finally get to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD! All through Smallville there was no video loss and I kept thinking how I was gonna get on here today and brag about finally getting to to see them in HD (especially Supernatural). Next Supernatural starts, I hear the announcer say "Previously on Supernatural" and *CRAP*, I LOOSE VIDEO! I had to switch over to watch in SD on cable. Every couple minutes all through Supernatural I check WB22 for a picture but no go. Finally at 10.05pm video comes back on.







What a bummer. Well, I'll cross my fingers for next Thursday.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I started checking WLFL-DT WB22 lastnight around 7:30pm hoping I would get a signal lock to finally watch Smallville and Supernatural *(especially Supernatural)* in HD for the first time. UPN28 was locked in at 25% signal strength but WB22 was only maxing at 18% (I need minimum 21% for video lock). Finally at 7:55pm I get a lock on WB22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally get to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD! All through Smallville there was no video loss and I kept thinking how I was gonna get on here today and brag about finally getting to to see them in HD (especially Supernatural). Next Supernatural starts, I hear the announcer say "Previously on Supernatural" and *CRAP*, I LOOSE VIDEO! I had to switch over to watch in SD on cable. Every couple minutes all through Supernatural I check WB22 for a picture but no go. Finally at 10.05pm video comes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer. Well, I'll cross my fingers for next Thursday.



Predictions:


WLFL will become a CW affiliate at the last minute, or maybe even after CW launches. But not before Sinclair looses a key market or two they thought they'd get.


Neither WLFL and WRDC will be on Time Warner for at least another year. Once HD becomes ubiquitous enough (30% of the homes) and there are enough HD programming choices, not being in HD on the pipeline into viewers homes will start to damage Sinclair ratings and their revenue. They'll cave.


And for every person like yourself who cares enough to TRY to pick up their signal off air and can't, there's a thousand who could, but won't bother.


Viewer's will not settle for watching the SD version of a mediocre show when they have a couple of dozen HD options, nor will they struggle with an antenna for a second tier station.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I started checking WLFL-DT WB22 lastnight around 7:30pm hoping I would get a signal lock to finally watch Smallville and Supernatural *(especially Supernatural)* in HD for the first time. UPN28 was locked in at 25% signal strength but WB22 was only maxing at 18% (I need minimum 21% for video lock). Finally at 7:55pm I get a lock on WB22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally get to see Smallville and Supernatural in HD! All through Smallville there was no video loss and I kept thinking how I was gonna get on here today and brag about finally getting to to see them in HD (especially Supernatural). Next Supernatural starts, I hear the announcer say "Previously on Supernatural" and *CRAP*, I LOOSE VIDEO! I had to switch over to watch in SD on cable. Every couple minutes all through Supernatural I check WB22 for a picture but no go. Finally at 10.05pm video comes back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer. Well, I'll cross my fingers for next Thursday.



I have to give props to WB22 last night too for stellar PQ! PQ throughout the whole show was great, but when the opening credits rolled for Smallville, I was like wth, was that in 3D? It was amazing! First time I've seen the show in HD.


----------



## david118383

Will this HD receiver work for me? Does anyone have any opinions on this particular reciever? I'm just wanting something cheap to pick up OTA HD stations in Chapel Hill and last for a couple years until I upgrade my set.

http://cgi.*********/Samsung-SIR-T45...QQcmdZViewItem 


I already have the silver sensor but will get another antenna if it's not good enough. I have a Toshiba 46H84 as my tv.


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will output 480i if connected to a DVI input. But, unless something changed since the latests upgrade it won't output 480i when connected to an HDMI input. When I got my newest tv I first connected to the DVI input then later switched to the HDMI input. On the DVI input, while SD was centered HD was shifted to the right atleast an inch so I switched to HDMI input.



Yes, I should have specified that I go to the DVI in on an HD+.


----------



## Daryl L

My post about catching Smallville and Supernatural in HD on WB22 and planning to brag about it during Smallville then lossing video just as Supernatural started then getting video back shortly after was just a humorous post about Murphy's Law shutting be down because of my planning to boast about it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david118383* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will this HD receiver work for me? Does anyone have any opinions on this particular reciever? I'm just wanting something cheap to pick up OTA HD stations in Chapel Hill and last for a couple years until I upgrade my set.
> 
> http://cgi.*********/Samsung-SIR-T45...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> I already have the silver sensor but will get another antenna if it's not good enough. I have a Toshiba 46H84 as my tv.



I've used three HD STB's. Toshiba DST-3000, LG LST-3510 and Samsung SIR-T415 and I liked the Sammy best. It had reception slightly better than the toshiba and equal to the LG. Although I felt the sammy had less video breakups than the LG when the signal was borderline. The only thing I dreaded on the sammy was having to access the menu to check signal strength. I loved it's manual channel add/remove feature. Plus if you manually tuned to an unadded channel and got not video there's a blue symbol on the front display that lights up if it detects any signal at all even if it's too weak to lock on to letting you know somethings there. The guide sux at downloading data. When accessing the guide after turning it on each time, it downloads the data for all channels thats in memory then It dumps all info when shut off and starts over next time you access the guide after turning it on again. The LG did the same.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I should have specified that I go to the DVI in on an HD+.



I knew. I read your earlier posts.


----------



## paulnccu

anybody know?


i have a sony xbr960 qam-hdtv.

i also have TWC's basic cable service.


for the past few days, my regular non-digitial, non-HD channels do not come in (basic network channels 2-22 or somewhere thereabouts). they flash on for a second -- picture, sound -- but then the screen turns black and my TV reads "No Signal."


anybody know if this sounds like a TW cable problem or is it my TV? and if it is a symptom of my TV, anybody know how I can correct it?


i ask so i might know before i call time warner...


thanks much,


----------



## shpitz

only channels 2 to 22 do that?


did you try another coax from the wall to the tv?


can you try another tv with that outlet?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anybody know?
> 
> 
> i have a sony xbr960 qam-hdtv.
> 
> i also have TWC's basic cable service.
> 
> 
> for the past few days, my regular non-digitial, non-HD channels do not come in (basic network channels 2-22 or somewhere thereabouts). they flash on for a second -- picture, sound -- but then the screen turns black and my TV reads "No Signal."
> 
> 
> anybody know if this sounds like a TW cable problem or is it my TV? and if it is a symptom of my TV, anybody know how I can correct it?
> 
> 
> i ask so i might know before i call time warner...
> 
> 
> thanks much,



Are you using a Cablecard, Set Top Box, or direct connection??? The channels you are refering to are transmitted both analog and clearQAM. Either you TV's tuner or your Set Top has to decide which channel 2 for example to display, analog 2 or virtual digital 2. Unless other people are having similar problems, it's probably a problem with your tuning device. TWC may be able to "refresh" your access parameters, BUT TRY DOING A HARD REBOOT FIRST (unplug the devices for a minute or so).


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you using a Cablecard, Set Top Box, or direct connection??? The channels you are refering to are transmitted both analog and clearQAM. Either you TV's tuner or your Set Top has to decide which channel 2 for example to display, analog 2 or virtual digital 2. Unless other people are having similar problems, it's probably a problem with your tuning device. TWC may be able to "refresh" your access parameters, BUT TRY DOING A HARD REBOOT FIRST (unplug the devices for a minute or so).




i use a direct connection on my xbr960...i tried a fresh round of autoprogram, and things changed...now i get the usual HDs -- 5.1, 17.1, etc... -- but analogs 2-22 just come in fuzzy (instead of a clear blip and then no signal). however, all those channels now come in in places all over the map...analog CBS as 78.11, ABC as 78.10, analog UNC as 89.11, etc. The QVC and other shopping networks, which used to come in somewhere on 2-22, also come in in other odd places but they do come in...

thus, i've programed the up/down remote function to capture only those that come in cleanly...and it seems all the usual basic cable channels are there (just not where they used to be, or supposedly, where they are supposed to come in)...

this seems fine i suppose...just not quite "right" if you know what i mean.

i guess this will work..

finally, i say this...i've had an HDTV for a month...basic cable for almost that long...and in that month, i've had to search around for changed circumstances at least a half dozen times...as i say, it works for now...i get the usual suspects and i know, at least for today, where they are...

my question is, for those of you with the basic cable-HDTV QAM connection, is there ever a period where things remain stable for months at a time? is this just a period of flux or can i expect to have to do this kind of searching on a regular basis?

thanks in advance for your help to this point, and for answers to my question here...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with the basic cable-HDTV QAM connection, is there ever a period where things remain stable for months at a time? is this just a period of flux or can i expect to have to do this kind of searching on a regular basis?



You came in at a bad time. Before all their upgrades, I had not rescanned in months. They added their digitization of the analogs a few (6? 9?) months ago, so I rescanned for that. But ABC/FOX/CBS/NBC and PBS have been at the same assignments for over 2 years.


With that said, the thing to remember is you're essentially mooching, and beggars can't be choosers. Be aware they don't support QAM tuning, and can move or remove channels at the drop of a hat if it suits their needs. They only care about the people who are renting STBs. AFAIK, there is no "must carry" rule for HD digital channels. If you want to not mess with things, get a good antenna or rent one of their STBs.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With that said, the thing to remember is you're essentially mooching, and beggars can't be choosers.



Tuning unencrypted digital channels is not "mooching" any more than tuning unscrambled analog channels, especially since you are paying for them.


> Quote:
> Be aware they don't support QAM tuning, and can move or remove channels at the drop of a hat if it suits their needs. They only care about the people who are renting STBs. AFAIK, there is no "must carry" rule for HD digital channels.



It is true that they can move or remove channels, but they are not allowed to encrypt the digital channels that are also available over the air.


By the way, if you rent a CableCARD (and your QAM tuner has a slot for it), the channel numbers will be mapped automatically.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tuning unencrypted digital channels is not "mooching" any more than tuning unscrambled analog channels, especially since you are paying for them.



The original poster said he was getting "basic" cable. The last I checked, that was advertised and sold as stations 2-24 in analog for $12/.month (give or take a few dollars or a few channels). There is no mention of digital service. He's not paying for digital service (and neither was I when I had cable). I considered myself lucky to be able to get the HD locals.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they are not allowed to encrypt the digital channels that are also available over the air



Hmm.. What about PBS-HD, which is available OTA only 3 hours/day, but available on cable 24/7?


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The original poster said he was getting "basic" cable. The last I checked, that was advertised and sold as stations 2-24 in analog for $12/.month (give or take a few dollars or a few channels). There is no mention of digital service. He's not paying for digital service (and neither was I when I had cable). I considered myself lucky to be able to get the HD locals.



I believe that TWC is not allowed to charge more than $15/month (or whatever basic service costs) for OTA channels, regardless of how they are advertised, and regardless of whether they are analog or digital.


Eventually all analog channels will go away, and there will be only digital channels, and some of them will be included in the basic service, just as they are now.


> Quote:
> Hmm.. What about PBS-HD, which is available OTA only 3 hours/day, but available on cable 24/7?



The PBS-HD channel is unencrypted, and it is available OTA up to 24 hours/day in other parts of the US. Similarly, WGN is unencrypted, and it is available OTA in Chicago.


----------



## banshee740

speaking of PBS, i'm really frustrated with UNCTV... i live in north raleigh (leesville road) and i can receive everything rock steady but UNCTV. sometimes i get 59-64% for half a minute then the signal nosedives.


then when rotate my indoor antenna i get rock steady signal for PBS then unstable for other channels


what should i do? get a new indoor antenna (don't wanna deal with external antenna) right now i have samsung axxession (silver arrow like)


----------



## Scooper

Learn to live with it.


WUNC's transmitter antenna is out by Chapel Hill and all the other major digital stations (for Raleigh, anyway) are east of Garner. It would be worse if you want to watch PAX or the Univision (channel40) affiliate.


Even if you got an external antenna, you probably would still need a rotator for it.


Or, pay for the basic service level for TWC (if your digital tuner does QAM as well as ATSC) - but that still wouldn't get you channel 22' s HD channel without an antenna.


----------



## dgmayor

Anyone know why a few channels are duplicated in the mid 300's? Food Network is now at 360 (still at 77). Around it is DIY, Discovery Science, and a few others.


----------



## Jack the cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfalek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that you might this relevant to the HDMI - Dolby Digital discussion...
> *
> 
> From the Getting Started with the Explorer 8300 and 8300HD DVR*
> 
> The High-Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI) is an all-digital audio and video interface.
> 
> HDMI provides a digital interface between any audio and video source.
> 
> HDMI supports standard, enhanced, or high-definition video, plus digital audio.
> 
> 
> Some HDTVs do not contain circuitry to decode Dolby ® Digital formatted
> 
> content. If you connect your DVR to an HDTV that cannot support Dolby Digital
> 
> audio, the HDMI interface instructs the DVR to switch its audio outputs to
> 
> 2-channel PCM audio (to be compatible with the HDTV). In this case, all digital
> 
> audio outputs on the DVR are formatted as 2-channel PCM. As a result, you will
> 
> not be able to receive Dolby Digital or DTS audio on your home theater system
> 
> when connected to either the optical or coax (RCA Connector) S/PDIF ports.
> 
> You can avoid this by overriding the automatic configuration through the General
> 
> settings menu and switching the audio output to Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> Important: If your HDTV cannot decode Dolby Digital formatted content and you
> 
> have configured the DVR to output in the Dolby Digital format, you will not be
> 
> able to listen to audio through the TV. Instead, you must use your home theater
> 
> or your Dolby Digital decoding device in order to hear audio. Alternatively, you
> 
> can reconfigure the DVR to output 2-channel PCM any time you want to use the
> 
> TV to produce the audio portion of the content by selecting HDMI in the General
> 
> Settings - Audio Output screen. Depending upon your equipment capabilities to
> 
> select alternate audio sources for input, other configurations may be possible.
> 
> Refer to your equipment user's guides for more information.



Following this stream of comments, this weekend I tried to connect the HDMI out from the 8300 HD to my DVI in on the TV. I got sound, but only snow on video. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why a few channels are duplicated in the mid 300's? Food Network is now at 360 (still at 77). Around it is DIY, Discovery Science, and a few others.



Could be a channel shuffle in the works, they've changed the lineup once in the past few weeks so another one wouldn't be a surprise. They've also added a 590 Customer Care channel which allows you to view and pay your bill using the box and a credit card.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why a few channels are duplicated in the mid 300's? Food Network is now at 360 (still at 77). Around it is DIY, Discovery Science, and a few others.



Sounds like the new FAMILY CHOICE digital tier:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...521&MarketID=0 

On 31 March, it became available on TWC-San Diego.


----------



## hbehrman

or forget the rotator and get two antennas: one pointed to WUNC the other to all the rest.


Henry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Learn to live with it.
> 
> 
> WUNC's transmitter antenna is out by Chapel Hill and all the other major digital stations (for Raleigh, anyway) are east of Garner. It would be worse if you want to watch PAX or the Univision (channel40) affiliate.
> 
> 
> Even if you got an external antenna, you probably would still need a rotator for it.
> 
> 
> Or, pay for the basic service level for TWC (if your digital tuner does QAM as well as ATSC) - but that still wouldn't get you channel 22' s HD channel without an antenna.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> or forget the rotator and get two antennas: one pointed to WUNC the other to all the rest.
> 
> 
> Henry



That will introduce its own set of problems with multipath. If you could still get the channelized combiners, it could be a real solution.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like the new FAMILY CHOICE digital tier:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Custo...521&MarketID=0
> 
> On 31 March, it became available on TWC-San Diego.



On the San Diego TWC Channel line-up, it appears these channels remain mapped to their original channel numbers, while in Raleigh, they are duplicated in the 350+ channel range.


Unless they plan on doing a major channel line-up overhaul (doubtful), it appears that these 15 channels will just show up twice in the line-up. It's a little annoying in that you can't set your set top to skip one of the two assignments. It either skips neither or both.


At least one of the channels (Weather Channel) is not a digital simulcast channel, Curious as to how they remap that analog channel if they "trap" out the analog channels, which they do in San Diego according to their website.


----------



## posg

P.S. - Regarding TWC's "Family Tier" - One Big Fat Yawn !!!!!


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by hbehrman

or forget the rotator and get two antennas: one pointed to WUNC the other to all the rest.


Henry




That will introduce its own set of problems with multipath. If you could still get the channelized combiners, it could be a real solution. "


------------------------

A rotator would be great if my Receiver was smart enough to rotate the antenna on its own for time shift recording.


On the other hand I use a A/B switch to swap between two antennas and that can be a pain also. Especially when I have failed to locate a wireless A/B switch or wireless infrared repeater with enough range to work smoothly between first floor and attic two floors up.


Two antennas so much fun.


-Don B2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Originally Posted by hbehrman
> 
> or forget the rotator and get two antennas: one pointed to WUNC the other to all the rest.
> 
> 
> Henry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will introduce its own set of problems with multipath. If you could still get the channelized combiners, it could be a real solution. "
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> A rotator would be great if my Receiver was smart enough to rotate the antenna on its own for time shift recording.
> 
> 
> On the other hand I use a A/B switch to swap between two antennas and that can be a pain also. Especially when I have failed to locate a wireless A/B switch or wireless infrared repeater with enough range to work smoothly between first floor and attic two floors up.
> 
> 
> Two antennas so much fun.
> 
> 
> -Don B2



All the reasons above are why the vast majority of households gave up on antennas decades ago.


Antennas are not user friendly devices for the average consumer. The average household wants a simple interface without switches or rotor dials or fiddling with an indoor antenna everytime they change channels.


There are only a half a dozen reasons to depend on an antenna for reception of television stations.


1) You're a hobbyist who enjoys tinkering.

2) An important channel is not available on cable.

3) Cable is not available where you live.

4) You bought the HDTV that does not tune ClearQAM channels.

5) The cable company disconnected you for "non-payment".

6) You're the guy who's proud of the fact that he got 70,000 miles from a 40,000 mile set of tires.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack the cat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Following this stream of comments, this weekend I tried to connect the HDMI out from the 8300 HD to my DVI in on the TV. I got sound, but only snow on video. Anyone have any suggestions?



Set the STB Audio Out to HDMI (if not already done). Try using the channel up/down button as if changing the channel from snow to ....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) You're a hobbyist who enjoys tinkering.
> 
> 2) An important channel is not available on cable.
> 
> 3) Cable is not available where you live.
> 
> 4) You bought the HDTV that does not tune ClearQAM channels.
> 
> 5) The cable company disconnected you for "non-payment".
> 
> 6) You're the guy who's proud of the fact that he got 70,000 miles from a 40,000 mile set of tires.



7) I'm a cheapskate who hates paying "small monthly fees" when an up-front outlay will solve the problem.


For me, it is simple math. $75 and a coat hanger can get me an additional tuner card ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815100134 ) pointed at PBS for my MythTV based DVR. After 6 months of saving $12.99,/month, this solution pays for itself. Especially if I deduct the $75 from our yearly WUNC donation as a penalty for putting their antenna in a dumb place..


Hmm.. Does this put me in both the "hobbyist" and "cheapskate" categories?










Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack the cat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Following this stream of comments, this weekend I tried to connect the HDMI out from the 8300 HD to my DVI in on the TV. I got sound, but only snow on video. Anyone have any suggestions?



On my tv, when connecting something to the DVI input I have to go into the tv's menu and set it to either *Digital PC, Analog PC, Digital AV, Analog AV*. Maybe yours has a similar setup option.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Does this put me in both the "hobbyist" and "cheapskate" categories?



Yep, convergence.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 7) I'm a cheapskate who hates paying "small monthly fees" when an up-front outlay will solve the problem.
> 
> 
> For me, it is simple math. $75 and a coat hanger can get me an additional tuner card ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815100134 ) pointed at PBS for my MythTV based DVR. After 6 months of saving $12.99,/month, this solution pays for itself. Especially if I deduct the $75 from our yearly WUNC donation as a penalty for putting their antenna in a dumb place..
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Does this put me in both the "hobbyist" and "cheapskate" categories?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes, both, but cheapskates don't typically make donations to public TV, or anything else for that matter. I'm confused.


----------



## DonB2

8) - Tired of listening to the Umbilical Cord TWC owners ranting about all the problems they are having with their new cable boxes.

9) -Tired of hearing the wars going on between who has better reception and HD Channel line up Dish or Direct TV.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 8) - Tired of listening to the Umbilical Cord TWC owners ranting about all the problems they are having with their new cable boxes.
> 
> 9) -Tired of hearing the wars going on between who has better reception and HD Channel line up Dish or Direct TV.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



One things for sure. ANY choice is has a better line-up than off-air.


Locally:


WRAL - The most with around 10 hours/day HD

WTVD - 2 hours in the morning, and a average of 2 hours in primetime

WNCN - 2.5 average primtime plus 2 hours late night

WLFL - 1 hour average/day

WRAZ - 3 hours WRAL news plus 1.5 hours average from FOX

WUNC - 3 hours/day


Total: Less than 24 hours of actual HD programming OTA/day


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, both, but cheapskates don't typically make donations to public TV, or anything else for that matter. I'm confused.



Maybe I'm not cheap. I guess I'm just overly selective about who I want to pay money to.










We try to give PBS roughly the same amount we pay to TWC (we have "standard" cable 3-4 months out of the year for basketball) since roughly 50% of the TV we watch is PBS. I also try to give the EFF about the same amount, so they can use it to lobby against the greedy content industry and head off things like the broadcast flag. ( http://www.eff.org/ )


Drew


----------



## DonB2

posg ,


"One things for sure. ANY choice is has a better line-up than off-air."


True, but all those other HD xmission mediums have a very high price per month admission. The exception maybe being QAM which the jury is still out on. As TWC could pull the plug on BASIC CABLE HD QAM at any time.


-Don B2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One things for sure. ANY choice is has a better line-up than off-air.
> 
> Total: Less than 24 hours of actual HD programming OTA/day



Personally, that's still more than I have time to watch. My 450GB volume is 75% full right now, and I typically delete everything as I see it. I'm wondering if I'll have to throw another disk at it, or transcode some things to divx before the summer rerun season hits and I start watching more than I record again.


Drew


----------



## posg

The irony of all of this discussion about cable costs, the quality of programming, and whether or not it's a good value, is that the cable company is also selling many of us Road Runner and IP phone service (for MORE money than the video part of our cable bill) with NO content included at all, just a connection over existing infrastructure. They're laughing all the way to the bank.


Whatever the market will bear.


----------



## zim2dive

Unless you have just Basic, RR will be less than any other cable pkg (last time I checked).


Watching "deal" sites, I note that TWC specials are often the worst listed (check the broadband deals at techbargains or dealnews).


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you have just Basic, RR will be less than any other cable pkg (last time I checked).



Actually, you can get Basic, a digital box, and one Premium for less than RR.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the San Diego TWC Channel line-up, it appears these channels remain mapped to their original channel numbers, while in Raleigh, they are duplicated in the 350+ channel range.
> 
> 
> Unless they plan on doing a major channel line-up overhaul (doubtful), it appears that these 15 channels will just show up twice in the line-up. It's a little annoying in that you can't set your set top to skip one of the two assignments. It either skips neither or both.
> 
> 
> At least one of the channels (Weather Channel) is not a digital simulcast channel, Curious as to how they remap that analog channel if they "trap" out the analog channels, which they do in San Diego according to their website.



There was an announcement in the newspaper re FAMILY CHOICE, but our local TWC-SD website still doesn't include either the price or the channel numbers....


It currently occupies CH1125 thru CH1038 in San Diego, which are duplicate channel indexes to the usual assignments....but each system is different.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Personally, that's still more than I have time to watch. ...



OTA may have more hours of HD a day than I have time to watch, but then I couldn't watch Discovery-HD, ESPN-HD and HDNet. Add the IMAX movies on INHD and I would be jonesing pretty bad with just OTA.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69,


"jonesing pretty bad with just OTA. "


What does "jonesing" mean?


-DonB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> 
> "jonesing pretty bad with just OTA. "
> 
> 
> What does "jonesing" mean?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



It means he's not a youngster.


----------



## DonB2

One comment I would like to make in regards to ATSC OTA, is that at least in the Raleigh area we have quite a few channel choices. Especially if you include the lower bandwidth multipath channels.


In other parts of the county there are not as many choices of OTA ATSC channels.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One comment I would like to make in regards to ATSC OTA, is that at least in the Raleigh area we have quite a few channel choices. Especially if you include the lower bandwidth multipath channels.
> 
> 
> In other parts of the county there are not as many choices of OTA ATSC channels.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I understand what "jonesing" means, but I'm not sure about "lower bandwidth multipath channels".


----------



## DonB2

Pepar,


Thanks, I guess I have not seen that in print before.


Don


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pepar,
> 
> 
> Thanks, I guess I have not seen that in print before.
> 
> 
> Don



"Got to have a Jones for this Jones for that

This running with the Joneses boy

Just ain't where it's at"











But you're certainly correct. Not something seen often.


----------



## DonB2

pepar.


I guess I just was never in to Boz Scaggs or at least that songs lyrics.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69

Maybe I need to study up on the new kids lingo for "wanting something, really bad". But the point is still valid, there is a lot of good HD content outside of OTA.

Even if you include "lower bandwidth multipath channels" ?







?


----------



## DonB2

"Maybe I need to study up on the new kids lingo for "wanting something, really bad". But the point is still valid, there is a lot of good HD content outside of OTA.

Even if you include "lower bandwidth multipath channels" ? ? "


The best things in life are not free. They just cost around $80.00 / month.


-DonB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best things in life are not free. They just cost around $80.00 / month.



If only . . .


----------



## posg

"The CW signed 13 more stations to long-term affiliation deals Monday, bringing its current distribution to 79% of the country."*


But not Raleigh or any other "Sinclair" markets.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best things in life are not free. They just cost around $80.00 / month.



Yea, my mom doesn't have a computer and has never been on the internet and doesn't miss it. Myself on the other hand have tasted the sweet pleasures of such things that require those evil monthly fees.

As much as I like the thought of living off the grid and having a beard Grizzly Adams would be proud of; I need running water,a telephone, electricity, internet, and now HDTV content.

Some would say I am a Weak man. But I would say I am also Fat and Happy.


----------



## dps-raleigh

I dumped my Dish Network DVR receiver and signed up for TWC digital cable about 10 days ago.

I'm seeing a great many "hiccups" in the picture--averaging about once every 10 minutes or so (no pattern) .

By "hiccup" I mean

(1) a brief (quarter of a second) freeze of the image or

(2) large areas of MPEG macroblock breakup (checkerboard pattern) that last perhaps a quarter to half second or

(3) random flashing blue horizontal lines at various places in the image each lasting for a frame or two.

These problems seem to happen on all channels and both SD and HD and pretty much all the time, every day.

I'm South of Cary towards Apex. I have TWC's SA8300HD DVR and a new Samsung HL-R5067w (which I love) and I'm using the component video connections. As far as I can tell, everything is working "as designed", certainly, I don't see any such visual artifacts when watching DVDs, so I think it's not the Samsung.

Is this picture quality about what I should be expecting from TWC Raleigh??

In my 8 years with Dish Network, I experienced this kind of image "hiccup" perhaps once or twice a month (disregarding severe thunder storms). If this is TWC's best, I made a big mistake in switching.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dumped my Dish Network DVR receiver and signed up for TWC digital cable about 10 days ago.
> 
> I'm seeing a great many "hiccups" in the picture--averaging about once every 10 minutes or so (no pattern) .
> 
> By "hiccup" I mean
> 
> (1) a brief (quarter of a second) freeze of the image or
> 
> (2) large areas of MPEG macroblock breakup (checkerboard pattern) that last perhaps a quarter to half second or
> 
> (3) random flashing blue horizontal lines at various places in the image each lasting for a frame or two.
> 
> These problems seem to happen on all channels and both SD and HD and pretty much all the time, every day.
> 
> I'm South of Cary towards Apex. I have TWC's SA8300HD DVR and a new Samsung HL-R5067w (which I love) and I'm using the component video connections. As far as I can tell, everything is working "as designed", certainly, I don't see any such visual artifacts when watching DVDs, so I think it's not the Samsung.
> 
> Is this picture quality about what I should be expecting from TWC Raleigh??
> 
> In my 8 years with Dish Network, I experienced this kind of image "hiccup" perhaps once or twice a month (disregarding severe thunder storms). If this is TWC's best, I made a big mistake in switching.



1) and 2) may go hand in hand, but 3) would not be normal. Not in Raleigh, but that would be my reply wherever you are. On some programming on some nights, I get occasion image breakup. Most times everything is stunning. Have you called your cable provider? Did they do the install and measure signal levels?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this picture quality about what I should be expecting from TWC Raleigh??
> 
> In my 8 years with Dish Network, I experienced this kind of image "hiccup" perhaps once or twice a month (disregarding severe thunder storms). If this is TWC's best, I made a big mistake in switching.



Can't say that I 've never had image problems but that is usually attributed to the broadcaster. If I get a hiccup on one of the channels it's usually very brief and infrequent and I can't rememeber that happening in the past week.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dumped my Dish Network DVR receiver and signed up for TWC digital cable about 10 days ago.
> 
> I'm seeing a great many "hiccups" in the picture--averaging about once every 10 minutes or so (no pattern) .
> 
> By "hiccup" I mean
> 
> (1) a brief (quarter of a second) freeze of the image or
> 
> (2) large areas of MPEG macroblock breakup (checkerboard pattern) that last perhaps a quarter to half second or
> 
> (3) random flashing blue horizontal lines at various places in the image each lasting for a frame or two.
> 
> These problems seem to happen on all channels and both SD and HD and pretty much all the time, every day.
> 
> I'm South of Cary towards Apex. I have TWC's SA8300HD DVR and a new Samsung HL-R5067w (which I love) and I'm using the component video connections. As far as I can tell, everything is working "as designed", certainly, I don't see any such visual artifacts when watching DVDs, so I think it's not the Samsung.
> 
> Is this picture quality about what I should be expecting from TWC Raleigh??
> 
> In my 8 years with Dish Network, I experienced this kind of image "hiccup" perhaps once or twice a month (disregarding severe thunder storms). If this is TWC's best, I made a big mistake in switching.



The first thing I would check would be signal level. Enter channel 999 on your 8300. There are several pages of technical status reports. Try to find something referring to RF level @ 74.000Mhz. If it's below a -12db, signal level could be your problem. Might just be a bad box. What you're experiencing is not at all normal.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first thing I would check would be signal level. Enter channel 999 on your 8300. ......



....and you did get an 8300, not 8000, right?


----------



## Jack the cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first thing I would check would be signal level. Enter channel 999 on your 8300. There are several pages of technical status reports. Try to find something referring to RF level @ 74.000Mhz. If it's below a -12db, signal level could be your problem. Might just be a bad box. What you're experiencing is not at all normal.



I have the same set up with 8300 HD PVR and Samsung. We also get the same thing from time to time. Mostly, however, on network programing. HDNet is usually pure. We've have TWC out several times and our signal strength is fiine. They change out the box and up'd the gain on the signal coming in. Still a problem randomly. Coincidentally, we live also south of Cary (Sunset Lake and Holly Springs).


----------



## dps-raleigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first thing I would check would be signal level. Enter channel 999 on your 8300. There are several pages of technical status reports. Try to find something referring to RF level @ 74.000Mhz. If it's below a -12db, signal level could be your problem. Might just be a bad box. What you're experiencing is not at all normal.



My box is an 8300HD.

On the diagnostics summary page I see the following that look like signal levels:

Tuner1 723.000mhz -6dbmv

Tuner2 675.000mhz -6dbmv

FDC 74.000mhz +1dbmv

RDC 20.000mhz +34dbmv


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box is an 8300HD.
> 
> On the diagnostics summary page I see the following that look like signal levels:
> 
> Tuner1 723.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> Tuner2 675.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> FDC 74.000mhz +1dbmv
> 
> RDC 20.000mhz +34dbmv



Your signals levels are fine. Ingress is always a possibility. The best way to clean up ingress is to bypass the box completely, hook the cable directly to your analog tuner, make sure analog cable channels 5, 11, 68-69, 73-74 are clean. If not, you are experiencing DPU (direct pick-up) and you need to clean up and tighten all your connections. Why 68-69, 73-74 ???? The off air signals from 17 and 22 lie under these cable channels, offset by a couple of Mhz.


If that's not the problem, it's either the box, or a transmission anomily from TWC. If the problem persists, call TWC. They are always anxious to clean up system problems.


In as much as these problems occur on all channels, however, it probably is a set top box related problem.


----------



## K4GPB

OK, I was watching and listening to American Idol, last night. Poor Bucky.










Audio broke up toward end of show. Commercials were fine.

Using an 8300, w/HDMI to a Sony wide screen HD CRT.


Heard problem on all channels that carried the show.









Other channels were fine!


Gary

Preston area of Cary


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K4GPB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I was watching and listening to American Idol, last night. Poor Bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio broke up toward end of show. Commercials were fine.



I saw problems as well. According to my log files, the problems started around 9:12pm and lasted until about 9:23pm. The fact that Fox 50 dropped to the SD feed (or at least threw up some grey bars) made me assume that it was some sort of problem at their end. The weird thing was that even after they went SD, there were a few glitches.


And yes, poor Bucky. I'd prefer that Ace or Elliot had bitten the dust.


Drew


----------



## K4GPB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw problems as well. According to my log files,



Thanks!

OK, gotta know where these files are stored, to save myself some problem rediscovery.



-Gary


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box is an 8300HD.
> 
> On the diagnostics summary page I see the following that look like signal levels:
> 
> Tuner1 723.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> Tuner2 675.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> FDC 74.000mhz +1dbmv
> 
> RDC 20.000mhz +34dbmv



2 things...


1.) make sure your not using a Big Lots splitter on the line going to the 8300HD (preferably any splitting would be done in the box outside the house anyway)

2.) you made a mistake going to TWC if you want a decent HD line-up.


Any reason you left DISH? I'm going DISH as soon as I get some trees limbed up.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K4GPB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> OK, gotta know where these files are stored, to save myself some problem rediscovery.



Sorry, I have no idea if your 8300 stores this information. I use a self-built MythTV based HD DVR which runs linux.


Drew


----------



## K4GPB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i anyone else having problems still?



Now and the we get a message (only since the software update) at power on that says: _Your TV is not HDCP compliant_." The 8300 box reboots and then all is well. Not sure what the sequence is for when each item is booted. My Sony TV has to boot, I think before we switch on the 8300, but I am not always there to see what gets switched on when.

Yeah, the Sony has an OS in it and we use an HDMI HDMI connection.


Gary


----------



## thamlet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box is an 8300HD.
> 
> On the diagnostics summary page I see the following that look like signal levels:
> 
> Tuner1 723.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> Tuner2 675.000mhz -6dbmv
> 
> FDC 74.000mhz +1dbmv
> 
> RDC 20.000mhz +34dbmv



posg, can you help me with your determination regarding signal strength? Remember I just got an 8300 DVR and the technician that "installed" it told me I should be looking for as close to -15 as possible for the FDC (he said the range was from 12 to -15) and as close to 55 as possible on the RDC (he said the range was from 25 to 55). I took his "ranges" to be absolutes, but you are saying that it is okay to be anywhere within these windows? Mine has been -12 and 44 since I got it. The way I understood it, I would have said dps was probably not getting good signal strength.


----------



## CarlRx




> Quote:
> the problems started around 9:12pm and lasted until about 9:23pm. The fact that Fox 50 dropped to the SD feed (or at least threw up some grey bars) made me assume that it was some sort of problem at their end. The weird thing was that even after they went SD, there were a few glitches.




I just received my 8300 from TWC and still have D* until May 5 when I will cancel.


After the problems began I switched our timeshifted playback of Idol from the 8300 to our SD DTivo and it had the same issues--breakup, audio, studdering. It must have been the feed to Fox, not TWC.


--Carl


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg, can you help me with your determination regarding signal strength? Remember I just got an 8300 DVR and the technician that "installed" it told me I should be looking for as close to -15 as possible for the FDC (he said the range was from 12 to -15) and as close to 55 as possible on the RDC (he said the range was from 25 to 55). I took his "ranges" to be absolutes, but you are saying that it is okay to be anywhere within these windows? Mine has been -12 and 44 since I got it. The way I understood it, I would have said dps was probably not getting good signal strength.



You're fine. The FDC is "Forward Digital Carrier", the signal coming TO you, RDC is

"Return Digital Carrier", which is the output of the 8300 transmitting back to the headend.


Digital signals are measured differently than analog signal and are typical considered to run about 10 db lower than analog signals, although this is somewhat misleading, because analog signals are measured at a peak and digital are measured more as an average.


The outputs of taps (the connection point on the pole or pedistal) run in the high teen's, say 18 db. This level is consitant with overcoming drop loss and splitter loss and still delivering an analog signal of 0 to +5db to the tuning device, i.e. converter or TV.


Most consumers will not notice any difference is picture quality between say -5 and +15. Digital signal range would be -15 to +5 or perhaps higher before a tuner becomes overdriven.


Hope that explains things, but you're smack dab in the middle of the range. You're fine.


P.S. The return level is usually dynamic. The cable company can ratchet up or rachet down the transmitter level (RDC) of your converter, modem, etc., to compensate for various installation variables.


Also, if you remove a splitter, you should see the FDC number increase and the RDC number eventually decrease.


----------



## dps-raleigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 things...
> 
> 
> 2.) you made a mistake going to TWC if you want a decent HD line-up.
> 
> 
> Any reason you left DISH? I'm going DISH as soon as I get some trees limbed up.



Their tech support was TOTALLY non responsive to a long-standing video distortion problem I was having. They claim to have "award winning" customer service---as far as I can tell the award must have been given by The Association of Echostar Senior Executives' Wives.









DishNet's HD lineup does not include the local network affiliates in Raleigh NC in HD and no telling when they will get them in HD--thus lacking most of the HD channels I was interested in.

Otherwise, the DishNet HD lineup is about the same as TWC's. (e.g. HDnet). All together, the monthy subscriptions for the programming I wanted was about the same between TWC and DishNet but I'd have to shell out $300 to upgrade to a HD DishNet receiver; TWC was "free".

I will say that the program guide on my DishNet 508 DVR was MUCH easier to use then the TVguide-based system in my new SA8300HD.


----------



## kd4pbs

drewwho,

What HD card are you using? I'm debating upgrading my myth box (dedicated backend, Xbox-linux frontend) to an HD machine, but that means I'd have to remove the nice, quiet Xbox frontend and put in a noisier PC for the frontend since the Xbox doesn't do HD.

Have you found any good HTPC cases for a PC?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drewwho,
> 
> What HD card are you using? I'm debating upgrading my myth box (dedicated backend, Xbox-linux frontend) to an HD machine, but that means I'd have to remove the nice, quiet Xbox frontend and put in a noisier PC for the frontend since the Xbox doesn't do HD.
> 
> Have you found any good HTPC cases for a PC?



It is great to see another Myth user!


I have a combined front/backend. It has a second-generation Air2PC card for OTA, which is no longer for sale. My other card is a Dvico Fusion5 Gold. I bought the Dvico because it was supported by linux, and it was the only supported HD card which was also commercially available late last summer. Since then, the Dvico Fusion5 Lite has gotten support, along with the AverMedia card. I'd go for the Dvico Lite today, or maybe the AverMedia.


I have an Antec Sonata case. The case worked out surprisingly well. I'm picky about noise, and I'm pretty happy with it.


Make sure you get a fanless video card, and make sure that you get a fast enough CPU that you can play HD in software, because myth's xvmc support is pretty flakey.


Drew


----------



## banshee740

^ i have the sonata case too. i have the fanless ati radeon 9550 with two 120mm silentX casefans (avaliable at your local intrex stores), zalman cnps7700 cpu fan and fsp bluestorm power supply. it's very quiet; would be a whisper if there's no "Antec" on the sides of the case.


anyway after some rotating and moving furniture (!) i still can't get UNCTV stable but now i can get WRAL, WRDC and WLFL steady at 94%, WRAZ and WTVD at 88%, WNCN at 77-80% and Telemundo at 66%.


perhaps UNCTV should move their tower to Garner...


----------



## HDTV-NUT

alot of problems tonight with NBC during Will and grace and Earl. screen would flash black for a second (did this about 10 times) commercial volume levels were all over the place. tons of cracking and popping. the local NBC crew must have been on vacation tonight.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> alot of problems tonight with NBC during Will and grace and Earl. screen would flash black for a second (did this about 10 times) commercial volume levels were all over the place. tons of cracking and popping. the local NBC crew must have been on vacation tonight.



Naw, vacation was last week.







I'll check the Tivo's when I get in. We had a 'mystery' 21 seconds of black during NBC Nightly News the other evening, so it sounds like my sat dish is about to repeat its' issue we had with the LNB last year. The birds like to build a nest in the feedhorn where it is nice and warm from the blowers. I'll get the sat dude on the way just in case! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banshee740* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have the fanless ati radeon 9550
> 
> 
> perhaps UNCTV should move their tower to Garner...



Hmm.. A radeon? Do you use MythTV or a windows DVR? I had heard that ATI's linux drivers have a problem with the hardware scaler so that if you're displaying 1080i content, you see a pink bar down the right side of the screen. Does this happen to you?


If you're using DVR software like MythTV which allows an unlimited number of tuners, just get another tuner and a simple indoor UHF antenna and point it at WUNC's tower. It is much easier than trying to find a sweet spot that gets you the Garner situated towers and WUNC at the same time. From my location, WUNC and everything else are nearly 180 degrees apart, so I was originally hoping I could get WUNC "off the back" of the CM 4228 I have aimed at Garner in the attic, but that never worked out. The good news is that my Silver Sensor gets WUNC at about 99% when I point it at their tower.


Drew


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Naw, vacation was last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check the Tivo's when I get in. We had a 'mystery' 21 seconds of black during NBC Nightly News the other evening, so it sounds like my sat dish is about to repeat its' issue we had with the LNB last year. The birds like to build a nest in the feedhorn where it is nice and warm from the blowers. I'll get the sat dude on the way just in case! Thanks for the heads up!



thanks NBC17ENG. what exactlly is the crackling and popping noise during commercials?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks NBC17ENG. what exactlly is the crackling and popping noise during commercials?



That would be NBC17ENG off camera eating Rice Crispy's. He's muffling the "Snap" in the "Snap, Crackle, Pop".


----------



## banshee740




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm.. A radeon? Do you use MythTV or a windows DVR? I had heard that ATI's linux drivers have a problem with the hardware scaler so that if you're displaying 1080i content, you see a pink bar down the right side of the screen. Does this happen to you?
> 
> 
> If you're using DVR software like MythTV which allows an unlimited number of tuners, just get another tuner and a simple indoor UHF antenna and point it at WUNC's tower. It is much easier than trying to find a sweet spot that gets you the Garner situated towers and WUNC at the same time. From my location, WUNC and everything else are nearly 180 degrees apart, so I was originally hoping I could get WUNC "off the back" of the CM 4228 I have aimed at Garner in the attic, but that never worked out. The good news is that my Silver Sensor gets WUNC at about 99% when I point it at their tower.
> 
> 
> Drew



i use windoze







with the free software watchHDTV.


i don't think i could add another tv tuner


has anyone used/heard of the winegard sharpshooter? is it a good buy or good bye?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Programming that stays crunchy in milk! Could be!

The crackle and pop is coming from the upstream analog switcher, and it has baffled us and the manufacturer as well. It can't happen, they say, but it is present on my main and back-up switcher, so we know it CAN happen. It does show up on the stream analyzers as a disruption of the bitstream, but not on the analog audio. We're still looking for it.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dps-raleigh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their tech support was TOTALLY non responsive to a long-standing video distortion problem I was having. They claim to have "award winning" customer service---as far as I can tell the award must have been given by The Association of Echostar Senior Executives' Wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DishNet's HD lineup does not include the local network affiliates in Raleigh NC in HD and no telling when they will get them in HD--thus lacking most of the HD channels I was interested in.
> 
> Otherwise, the DishNet HD lineup is about the same as TWC's. (e.g. HDnet). All together, the monthy subscriptions for the programming I wanted was about the same between TWC and DishNet but I'd have to shell out $300 to upgrade to a HD DishNet receiver; TWC was "free".
> 
> I will say that the program guide on my DishNet 508 DVR was MUCH easier to use then the TVguide-based system in my new SA8300HD.



Well I guess this is a case of 'lose one, gain one'.

You can't beat TWC box for a 'no money down, lease'. The guide thing is just one of those things that frustrates me with TWC; updates are all but nonexistent and a 6 1/2 day program guide sucks.


I've heard that DISH customer service has gone down hill fast since I was last a subscriber. I am pretty self sufficient when it comes to most things so I don't see myself calling them much anyway. Unless they over bill me like they did 'posg', maybe I can get them to bill 'posg' instead of me.










Enjoy INHD with TWC and don't forget to check out the free VOD's. Those are the things I will miss when I leave TWC.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Programming that stays crunchy in milk! Could be!
> 
> The crackle and pop is coming from the upstream analog switcher, and it has baffled us and the manufacturer as well. It can't happen, they say, but it is present on my main and back-up switcher, so we know it CAN happen. It does show up on the stream analyzers as a disruption of the bitstream, but not on the analog audio. We're still looking for it.



NBC17ENG,


Just to add to your to do list (believe me, I know the feeling!)... I've been catching NBC 17 News at 7 the past few nights before heading back to work. During commercial breaks the last 5-10 seconds of the spot, the audio fades out and doesn't come back till about 5-10 seconds into the next spot. I was watching on 17.2; didn't check to see if it was happening on 17.1.


I also noticed the black screen flashing during Will & Grace and Earl last night.


----------



## IamtheWolf

I turned on the TV today and the Output Setting was 1080i (only) and none of the others., which I had set previously.


I have my output settings to 720P, 480P and 480i (only) for the results I desire based on my Sony's native resolution. This provides my preference for filling the screen and eliminating the grey bars using my TV's Wide Zoom while leaving the HD at 16:9 resolution. You're preferences may differ, but that is not my issue.


Has anyone had this happen? Is it something that TWC can trigger (undoing my chosen preferences so I have to reset them)?


----------



## WRoss

I too have a Sony LCD projection 50" and use this technique to successfully replace the gray side bars with black which, for me, is MUCH nicer. I feel like the gray side bars visually compete with the picture area and are very distracting. BTW, another way to accomplish this is to use an S-Video input for the 4:3 material and composite for HD, but this is a real pain because then you've got to switch inputs all the time which Sony makes more diffcult by not having discreet remote encoding for each input source and thus requiring that you rotate through the entire series of inputs to get from 5 to 4.


In any case, I've not yet had my 8300 spontaneously change the output setting. I have had the problem of the audio output auto reverting from digital to stereo which is a known issue with the 8300 - documented here in this forum. The treatment for that is to go into the sub-menu and re-choose 'digital' sound.


I'll stay on the lookout for the problem you experienced.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have a Sony LCD projection 50" and use this technique to successfully replace the gray side bars with black which, for me, is MUCH nicer. I feel like the gray side bars visually compete with the picture area and are very distracting. BTW, another way to accomplish this is to use an S-Video input for the 4:3 material and composite for HD, but this is a real pain because then you've got to switch inputs all the time which Sony makes more diffcult by not having discreet remote encoding for each input source and thus requiring that you rotate through the entire series of inputs to get from 5 to 4.



Grey bars are much slower to cause burn-in than black bars.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too have a Sony LCD projection 50" and use this technique to successfully replace the gray side bars with black which, for me, is MUCH nicer.



By using Wide Zoom I have no bars, grey or black. Its just a personal preference, where others may not prefer using zoom. What I did notice is that the Sony's adjustment (Wide Zoom) handles fitting the screen (bottom scrolling bug bars, etc) better than using the TWC zoom. I don't use "stretch" or anything that simply adjusts horizontally.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By using Wide Zoom I have no bars, grey or black. Its just a personal preference, where others may not prefer using zoom. What I did notice is that the Sony's adjustment (Wide Zoom) handles fitting the screen (bottom scrolling bug bars, etc) better than using the TWC zoom. I don't use "stretch" or anything that simply adjusts horizontally.



Sony's Wide Zoom - Smart Zoom is a better name - does produce acceptable results for news stations, but isn't "offered" with any other input than 480i (I think). I've read of some going through elaborate procedures to get it to work, but I'm an A/R purist wth 4:3 as much as I am with 16:9 and it just seems - to me - to be a lot of work to watch, basically, a distorted picture.


----------



## K4GPB

Watching WRAZ over the weekend and periodically the box would just flip to some other channel, and then something looking like "no" shows up on the 8300's display. I punched in the correct channel into the remote and it would stay OK for another 15-20 minutes or so.


Removed the power cord from the 8300; got a cold beverage, came back, plugged cord back in and it seemed to be OK. HD is about half-full with stored shows.


Any clues?


Gary


----------



## WRoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Grey bars are much slower to cause burn-in than black bars.



Yes this could an issue for plasma owners, however my LCD is not subject to the 'burn-in' problem.










BTW, I too find any stretch mode visually disagreeable and will always choose the black (or grey) bars over the distortion of a stretch.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes this could an issue for plasma owners, however my LCD is not subject to the 'burn-in' problem.



Isn't LCD subject to something akin to burn-in? Persistance, or some such thing?



> Quote:
> BTW, I too find any stretch mode visually disagreeable and will always choose the black (or grey) bars over the distortion of a stretch.



That's definitely my preference as well.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't LCD subject to something akin to burn-in? Persistance, or some such thing?



you're thinking of Temporary Image Retention or image sticking. Unlike your regular burn-in, TIR as the name implies isn't permanent and fixes itself.


Isn't it supposedly a problem on RP LCDs and LCoS units as well? I've never seen examples of it however.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone know why the Food network and a few other channels are now also in the 300's in the guide?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the Food network and a few other channels are now also in the 300's in the guide?



As somebody thought previously, they've been split off to make an extra "Family Choice" package.


Kind of ironic that "ABC Family" isn't in there.


----------



## posg

kd4pbs,


Thought I'd mention that WLFL doesn't seem to look as "gauzey" lately. Might be that you've tweaked some parameters, or maybe it's just the windex I used on my glasses.


When might WRDC pass HD ???


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As somebody thought previously, they've been split off to make an extra "Family Choice" package.
> 
> 
> Kind of ironic that "ABC Family" isn't in there.



Yea, we have to get out of the mind set of thinking of channels as individual channels instead of one on a team of channels negotiated by the owner.


If "ABC Family" were in the "Family Choice" they would also demand Disney Channel, ESPN, A&E, History Channel be included. The "Family Choice" package would turn into the basic cable package pretty quick.


I think the system now is a kin to, Michael Jordon signing with the Bulls but forcing them to sign his cousin Clarence, his nephew Alfonzo, and his neighbor Skip.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, we have to get out of the mind set of thinking of channels as individual channels instead of one on a team of channels negotiated by the owner.
> 
> 
> If "ABC Family" were in the "Family Choice" they would also demand Disney Channel, ESPN, A&E, History Channel be included. The "Family Choice" package would turn into the basic cable package pretty quick.
> 
> 
> I think the system now is a kin to, Michael Jordon signing with the Bulls but forcing them to sign his cousin Clarence, his nephew Alfonzo, and his neighbor Skip.



I think the "Family Package" is specifically designed to be a failure.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the "Family Package" is specifically designed to be a failure.



I concur.


I am actually a little surprised that there is more than one tier now a days anyway.

If the channel providers had their way we would see one tier "Standard" and our only choice would be which "Premium" movie channels to add.


And I know we all don't agree on 'a la carte', but at least it is a shake-up that puts the power in the consumers hands.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure you get a fanless video card, and make sure that you get a fast enough CPU that you can play HD in software, because myth's xvmc support is pretty flakey.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks, Drew. My backend has a 2.4GHz P4, and I think I read that this would be just enough power to do HD decoding.

It may be moot now; I've discovered that Apple made a "Virtual DVHS" program for powermacs that allow it to act as an AV/C device and act as a DVHS deck. This works out great for me, since my Mits has the HAVI program to allow the TV to schedule recordings and "put" them on the Mac Virtual DVHS machine. I've been playing with it the last couple of days and it seems to work extremely well. Since I had an old Powermac G4 laying around doing nothing, I slapped a 300GB drive in it and now can record all the Hi-Def programming I'll ever have time to watch, and then some. All from the remote on the TV, and not having to fumble with breaking my SD MythTV boxens the wife uses for alot of her "programs"









If I ever start on this project in the future, I'll ask you again, just to make sure technology on that front hasn't changed.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The birds like to build a nest in the feedhorn where it is nice and warm from the blowers. I'll get the sat dude on the way just in case! Thanks for the heads up!



Still using that Harris Vertex?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> Thought I'd mention that WLFL doesn't seem to look as "gauzey" lately. Might be that you've tweaked some parameters, or maybe it's just the windex I used on my glasses.
> 
> 
> When might WRDC pass HD ???



I had my assistant clean the HD encoder's fan last week; that must be it!


Seriously, I haven't touched a thing. It looks the same to me, so I don't know if maybe someone at The WB is reading our little section of the AVS forum or what







.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had my assistant clean the HD encoder's fan last week; that must be it!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I haven't touched a thing. It looks the same to me, so I don't know if maybe someone at The WB is reading our little section of the AVS forum or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Must be the windex.
























I think the only thing the WB engineering staff is reading is the "Help Wanted" sections of the trade journals.


WRDC??? HD??? This year's budget???


----------



## ENDContra

It looks like FSN South will be covering the Canes-Habs series....any word on the chance of FSN doing any of the games in HD?


----------



## Bigchris

Howdy all,

I'm over on the west side of Cary, near Green Level and am just in the process of giving first life to a new Mythtv box. (Suse 10.0, pcHDTV3000, 3.0Ghz P4) Absolutely nothing is optimized yet but I'm able to catch most of the local channels and my antenna happens to be pointing directly at WRAL so they are my Gold Standard. The only problem with that is that their absolutely beautiful picture shows some serious "jaggies" wherever motion occurs. It doesn't seem like I should be hardware limited (cpu running 20% decoding their signal). I'm using an Nvidia FX5200 agp with the latest driver and both XvMC and OpenGL vertical sync are on and working. It's been suggested elsewhere that I may have a deinterlacing problem and I'm about to explore that but if anyone has any comments or suggestions I'd like to hear those as well.

Best regards to all,

Chris

Update: The "jaggy" problem is solved. It was caused by an inappropriate deinterlace setting.


----------



## DonB2

Bigchris,


I don't have Myth but I do use OTA ATSC and do not see Jaggies on WRAL on my Pioneer Plasma or on my Dell LCD.


Is your display device fast enough to handle high speed action? Does it display action as on DVD's for example without Jaggies?


-DonB2


----------



## billand20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like FSN South will be covering the Canes-Habs series....any word on the chance of FSN doing any of the games in HD?



I have been looking, boy I hope so. Of course, I think they have done less games this year in HD, than they did a couple years ago. Think our best chance is to win this series before we get some National HD games.


I would like to see the away games in HD since I'll be at all the home games.


----------



## ENDContra

^ FSN didnt do any HD games two years ago as far as I know. You may be thinking of the games FOX50 did (same announcers but different channel). Im hoping we will get some too but I think all but one or two of the FSN HD games we got last year were because the other teams RSN did all of their home games in HD, so they were just sharing resources. The fact that we are playing 2-3 games in Quebec doesnt help either.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bigchris,
> 
> 
> I don't have Myth but I do use OTA ATSC and do not see Jaggies on WRAL on my Pioneer Plasma or on my Dell LCD.
> 
> 
> Is your display device fast enough to handle high speed action? Does it display action as on DVD's for example without Jaggies?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Don,

I chased that idea first but it turned out that I had simply forgotten to set up deinterlacing properly and that was what was causing the jaggies. With that corrected WRAL's news broadcasts look like 35 millimeter photos that move!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

More problems with NBC..


White sparkles on ER tonight all over the picture.


----------



## chrad44

looks like foxports south has game 1 sheduled for HD, we'll see if its true and (in my case) if timewarner gives us a channel for it.


cant post links yet


edit: now i can









http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSSouth 


nevermind







in my haste to reach 5 post, i didnt realize that the schedule shows carolina vs. tampa............APRIL 15th











back to lurking


----------



## DonB2

Bigchris,


I was reminded last night while watching OTA ATSC HD PBS that there is pixelization that you will see. It is mostly in close ups like a water falls or last night, flames filling the screen while PBS reenacted the burning of Rome.


During these close ups you will see pixelization.


Maybe someone else who subscribes to TWC HD package can confirm if this same pixelization appears on TWC.


-DONB2


----------



## kd4pbs

Typical MPEG macro block distortion... it's what happens when one tries to squeeze 2 tons-per-second of picture into a 1 ton-per-second pipe. Big areas of picture change between fields/frames end up with the blockies. That's the reason I dumped DirecTV 4 years ago. The only fix, at least for ATSC is to either start out with lower resolution pictures before encoding it or devoting more bits per second to that particular stream.


----------



## ENDContra

Did anyone notice the Outdoor Channel is now channel 328 and Game Show Network is now channel 329? This makes them part of the digital sports tier for $2.95/month. Now I never watch either of these and if I did, $2.95 isnt THAT high, but still...these channels used to be included with digital cable. I had to call TWC about another issue and inquired about this and was told that the move was made to give non-digital cable subscribers more variety. Ive never heard that you could get digital cable without subscribing to digital cable, but apparently you can. But why should giving these people, whoever they may be, more variety result in taking channels away from other customers? Whats stopping TWC from moving ESPNews, FOX Soccer Channel and Speed to this package? All of the Family Choice channels are mirrors of their 100s counterpart, why not do the same with these two?


----------



## akooh

Is anyone watching the NASCAR race in OTA HD on FOX 50-1 tonight? I hear the cars but no announcers. I can't figure out what is going on but I sort of like it like this







I do hear the commercials










EDIT: I just figured it out, I just hung a new plasma I got today and forgot that I have not connected my center channel speaker.







I am smarter than a mule and my head aint half as long.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akooh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone watching the NASCAR race in OTA HD on FOX 50-1 tonight? ...



Can't you just watch the news for the Wrecks and the Winnner?

You would have more time for Night Rider.










Sorry, the forum was slow.


----------



## posg

Everyone on this forum needs to call Time Warner and bug them to offer the Scientific Atlanta MCP-100 DVR/DVD burner.

http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7007081.pdf 


While it uses a proprietary format, allowing discs to only be played back on the unit, it does free up hard drive space. It supports HD as well.


PS, it also funtions as a regular DVD player. It won some kind of award at the CES.


I want one please.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone on this forum needs to call Time Warner and bug them to offer the Scientific Atlanta MCP-100 DVR/DVD burner.
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7007081.pdf
> 
> 
> While it uses a proprietary format, allowing discs to only be played back on the unit, it does free up hard drive space. It supports HD as well.
> 
> 
> PS, it also funtions as a regular DVD player. It won some kind of award at the CES.
> 
> 
> I want one please.



It down converts the HD recordings to DVD resolution.

This to me is a gimmick product. Instead of adding a "Week" to the guide, giving better "Search", "Season Pass" like features and complete the "External HD" they add a DVD Recorder to the bland 8300.


What this offers could be accomplished with a $75 DVD recorder.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It down converts the HD recordings to DVD resolution.
> 
> This to me is a gimmick product. Instead of adding a "Week" to the guide, giving better "Search", "Season Pass" like features and complete the "External HD" they add a DVD Recorder to the bland 8300.
> 
> 
> What this offers could be accomplished with a $75 DVD recorder.



I could be misreading the line under "Additional Benefits":


"Archive capability in secure format for HD content, blah, blah blah..."


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could be misreading the line under "Additional Benefits":
> 
> 
> "Archive capability in secure format for HD content, blah, blah blah..."



I found this article on it.
http://www.cnet.com/4831-11405_1-6411591.html


----------



## SteveFitz1

I'm watching the FOX50 news tonight OTA on 50-1 and notice the audio and video are out of sync. Is anyone else seeing this?


Also, for anyone at FOX50, please reset your clock you use with PSIP. It's running 3 minutes fast.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found this article on it.
> http://www.cnet.com/4831-11405_1-6411591.html



Do we (anybody) know how it handles 16x9 720p and 1080i source material.


Does it maintain the aspect ratio and downconvert to 480p, or does is simply record the letterboxed output that the box spits out of the s-video and composite jacks at 480i ???


I certainly could live with the first scenerio, the second does nothing to excite me.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scientific-Atlanta's real TiVo killer article* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "the whole idea of easily making hard copies of your HD recording (down-converted to DVD resolution) . . . "



Nuf said?


----------



## dslate69

Before TWC gets a Setop Box that has a Rotisserie attachment, I want to be able to set my box to record every show that has "Redskins" in the description. (never miss a game or an interview)


Oh and did I tell ya, I want a 2 week guide.


----------



## DonB2

"Before TWC gets a Setop Box that has a Rotisserie attachment"


I hope they make it in Stainless!!!!!!


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Before TWC gets a Setop Box that has a Rotisserie attachment"
> 
> 
> I hope they make it in Stainless!!!!!!
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Stainless or not, I'll bet more than 1 "Grilled Cheese Sandwich" has been made on 8300's or like devices in our college towns across america.










Let cook for 5 minutes while recoding HDNET.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before TWC gets a Setop Box that has a Rotisserie attachment, I want to be able to set my box to record every show that has "Redskins" in the description. (never miss a game or an interview)
> 
> 
> Oh and did I tell ya, I want a 2 week guide.



I think you can setup recording for anything that has redskins if you go the search by keywork, type redskins and create a recording on the keyword. I never used it but I noticed the function when trying to find programs for my son.


Francisco


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before TWC gets a Setop Box that has a Rotisserie attachment, I want to be able to set my box to record every show that has "Redskins" in the description. (never miss a game or an interview)
> 
> 
> Oh and did I tell ya, I want a 2 week guide.



It's called a TiVo Series 3 (with cablecard).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's called a TiVo Series 3 (with cablecard).



Wouldnt that be two cablecards?? HD Tivo will be wonderful....


----------



## AndyHDTV

Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.

We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.

[email protected] 


Let's be civilized.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.
> 
> We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Let's be civilized.



Well, I'd like to know what's the latest status of ESPN2 HD. The world cup is coming and it is going to be available on HD on ABC, ESPN and ESPN 2... but we are missing one of those...


Francisco


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldnt that be two cablecards?? HD Tivo will be wonderful....



Until somebody ships a v2.0 multistream cablecard (the series 3 has one v2.0 slot and one v1.0 slot), yes, that would technically be *two* cablecards.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I'd like to know what's the latest status of ESPN2 HD. The world cup is coming and it is going to be available on HD on ABC, ESPN and ESPN 2... but we are missing one of those...
> 
> 
> Francisco



Here's the status ... Dressler stated on many occasions that TWC was "close" on ESPN2HD and they hoped to have it in time for baseball. Well, that has come and gone, and guess what ... there is nothing to report on ESPN2HD. Here's a fact--- TWC is the last to add ANY channels of substance (HD and SD). Sorry, bro.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you can setup recording for anything that has redskins if you go the search by keywork, type redskins and create a recording on the keyword. I never used it but I noticed the function when trying to find programs for my son.
> 
> 
> Francisco



You can search for keywords and then setup individual recordings. You would have to do this every week.


I want an on going event that will always record any show that has "Redskins" in the description. You can do it with TIVO, DISH, and DirecTv; just not TWC (because they are a Monopoly and don't have to innovate)


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everybody here please email TWC and share your thoughts on new HD channels.
> 
> We all have a couple minutes to spare to post here so please Email Corporate.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Let's be civilized.



Andy:


Let's hope Dressler takes us seriously. I've been e-mailing the guy since ESPN2HD launched, and while I've been optimistic with some of his replies, it (and any other HD channel for that matter) remains missing. (BTW ... I know that Universal HD was added-- but, I think you'd agree-- it is absolutely worthless).


I'd encourage everyone, just as you did, to e-mail Dressler. He's a nice enough guy, but he has yet to deliver. Let's inundate him and make him listen. I'd like to think that he cares about all the potential defectors to satellite, but I know he and the TWC brass really don't care.


For all you sports nuts out there, be sure to demand the NFL Network as well. We, as TWC customers, represent the only cable subscribers in the top 5 (and possibly top 10) cable providers to NOT have the NFL Network. As you know, they will have 8 regular season games this year that we will miss if it's not added by the Fall. So EMAIL, EMAIL, EMAIL.

[email protected] 


Thanks.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can search for keywords and then setup individual recordings. You would have to do this every week.
> 
> 
> I want an on going event that will always record any show that has "Redskins" in the description. You can do it with TIVO, DISH, and DirecTv; just not TWC (because they are a Monopoly and don't have to innovate)



I tried it yesterday, and it prompted me to create a recording based on the keyword (you must have something that matches the keyword first) for either movies or shows (not sure why), so it seems to do what you wanted. Like I said, I never tried creating the recording at this level.


Francisco


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried it yesterday, and it prompted me to create a recording based on the keyword (you must have something that matches the keyword first) for either movies or shows (not sure why), so it seems to do what you wanted. Like I said, I never tried creating the recording at this level.
> 
> 
> Francisco



I will check it out when I get home, thanks.


It would be a shame if the 8300HD has upgraded features in a way that aren't obvious or user friendly. The whole reason you add a feature is to fill a customers need in an obvious way. TIVO is great at this and everyone but TWC is copying their user friendly and feature rich interface .


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Andy:
> 
> 
> Let's hope Dressler takes us seriously. I've been e-mailing the guy since ESPN2HD launched, and while I've been optimistic with some of his replies, it (and any other HD channel for that matter) remains missing. (BTW ... I know that Universal HD was added-- but, I think you'd agree-- it is absolutely worthless).
> 
> 
> I'd encourage everyone, just as you did, to e-mail Dressler. He's a nice enough guy, but he has yet to deliver. Let's inundate him and make him listen. I'd like to think that he cares about all the potential defectors to satellite, but I know he and the TWC brass really don't care.
> 
> 
> For all you sports nuts out there, be sure to demand the NFL Network as well. We, as TWC customers, represent the only cable subscribers in the top 5 (and possibly top 10) cable providers to NOT have the NFL Network. As you know, they will have 8 regular season games this year that we will miss if it's not added by the Fall. So EMAIL, EMAIL, EMAIL.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I just contacted the VP of programming for the TWC Raleigh Division. That is who Mr Dressler put me in touch with last time. They actually used my email as part of a conference on HD programming. He gave me alot of good info last time. I will let you know what he says when he gives me a call back.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone on this forum needs to call Time Warner and bug them to offer the Scientific Atlanta MCP-100 DVR/DVD burner.
> 
> http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7007081.pdf
> 
> 
> While it uses a proprietary format, allowing discs to only be played back on the unit, it does free up hard drive space. It supports HD as well.
> 
> 
> PS, it also funtions as a regular DVD player. It won some kind of award at the CES.
> 
> 
> I want one please.



As fruitless of an endeavor I knew this would be, I did it anyway. I submitted an email and this is the response I got -->

_Response:Time Warner Cable does not currently offer or have plans to offer a multi-room unit at this time. Our engineers are currently evaluating this type of equipment and we may decide to offer this equipment in the future._


I expected as much ... but, I suppose this is the first level of consumer input and is probably somewhat necessary.


I want one, too, please.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just contacted the VP of programming for the TWC Raleigh Division. That is who Mr Dressler put me in touch with last time. They actually used my email as part of a conference on HD programming. He gave me alot of good info last time. I will let you know what he says when he gives me a call back.



Ok, got a call back. The local VP for raleigh told me that ESPN2HD is going to be launched very soon here in raleigh. he does hold some credit with me because this is the same guy that told me that Universal will be here to stay after the olmypics before anyone else knew.


he is actually on his way to a meeting in Wilmington and one of the topics is HD programming for our area. he said he will give me a call back again when the meeting is over and he has new info. for now though, he says ESPN2HD launch in raleigh is very soon and many of the other are in the works.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, got a call back. The local VP for raleigh told me that ESPN2HD is going to be launched very soon here in raleigh. he does hold some credit with me because this is the same guy that told me that Universal will be here to stay after the olmypics before anyone else knew.
> 
> 
> he is actually on his way to a meeting in Wilmington and one of the topics is HD programming for our area. he said he will give me a call back again when the meeting is over and he has new info. for now though, he says ESPN2HD launch in raleigh is very soon and many of the other are in the works.



Good news.

It's just a shame that we get excited about TWC playing catch up.


----------



## AndyHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, got a call back. The local VP for raleigh told me that ESPN2HD is going to be launched very soon here in raleigh. he does hold some credit with me because this is the same guy that told me that Universal will be here to stay after the olmypics before anyone else knew.
> 
> 
> he is actually on his way to a meeting in Wilmington and one of the topics is HD programming for our area. he said he will give me a call back again when the meeting is over and he has new info. for now though, he says ESPN2HD launch in raleigh is very soon and many of the other are in the works.




Great news for you guys, I hope it applies to everyone who has TWC. And I know you already know specifically what channels to ask about.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And I know you already know specifically what channels to ask about.



sure do. will update as soon as i have word.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sure do. will update as soon as i have word.



I really hope this isn't a red herring. I'll be very surprised, having heard nothing about a corporate agreement for carriage of ESPN2HD with TWC. Keep us updated.


Now us sports freaks have to apply maximum pressure for the NFL Network!!!!!


----------



## ohoover

I just want the following:


ESPN2HD

ESPN U

NFL Network


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohoover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just want the following:
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD
> 
> ESPN U
> 
> NFL Network



Me too, bro. I've been on them for months (make that years). If you take what you've read here seriously, we have ESPN2HD soon ("soon" may mean within several years in TWC terms). But, unfortunately, the NFL Network will not happen for us unless we keep the pressure on Dressler.


Email continuously to:

[email protected]


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, got a call back. The local VP for raleigh told me that ESPN2HD is going to be launched very soon here in raleigh.



The thing is ... until a corporate agreement is reached with ABC/Disney (for ESPN2HD), it will not be launched for any TWC subs. They do not work independently of TWC corporate. There very well be an agreement in the final stages, but to my knowledge nothing has been announced. We're left to wonder what exactly "soon" means. I'm very interested about what this person (Raleigh TWC exec) tells you.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thing is ... until a corporate agreement is reached with ABC/Disney (for ESPN2HD), it will not be launched for any TWC subs. They do not work independently of TWC corporate. There very well be an agreement in the final stages, but to my knowledge nothing has been announced. We're left to wonder what exactly "soon" means. I'm very interested about what this person (Raleigh TWC exec) tells you.



Yes, the reality is that programming deals are generally done at a corporate level, and there needs to be lots of casual negociations over expensive lunches, a few e-mails, a preliminary proposal, several counter proposals, a draft contract, several contract revisions, more expensive lunches, and THEN the attorneys get involved and the process starts all over again.


The food chain must be fed !!!!


In the early days of cable, we at the local cable company decided over a couple of beers that we oughta add that Atlanta channel cause it had baseball, so we went out to the headend, had a couple of more beers and scabbed it together (nothing of course was scrambled).


Sometimes we might even call them later and tell them we needed them to send us a contract. They were of course delighted to add the eyeballs to thier subcriber count. Back then, most programming was "free" to the cable operator because it was supposed to be advertiser supported.


Later they would come back and ask for fees, after, of course the services had become essential. How naive we were.


----------



## DonB2

posg,


Thanks , I was wondering how it worked.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back then, most programming was "free" to the cable operator because it was supposed to be advertiser supported. ...



What is your estimation on the revenue percentage now from carriage fees and ad dollars. My guess is ad dollars eclipse carriage fees; like 99% to 1%. Which would support my theory that "al a carte" might turn back the clock to the free carriage days just to keep those "eyeballs".


----------



## posg

Interesting development on the CW network front. CW just affiliated as a digital side-car channel of WKRC-DT 12 in Cincinnati, a market comparable in size to Raleigh.


This is the first market in the top 50 to go that route. Anyone who is expecting WLFL to end up with CW by default could be in for a rude awaking, especially the folks at Sinclair.


Could Capital end up pairing it with WRAL or WRAZ ???


Closer to home CW will be digital multicasted on WNCT-DT 9 (10).


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried it yesterday, and it prompted me to create a recording based on the keyword (you must have something that matches the keyword first) for either movies or shows (not sure why), so it seems to do what you wanted. Like I said, I never tried creating the recording at this level.
> 
> 
> Francisco



Thanks again.

It does work. You are correct that you have to have a match for a keyword search in order to create an event recording which blows.


If anyone didn't know (I didn't), you can setup a recording to record all events with "redskins" in the description. Do a keyword search for "redskins" and on the results page highlight "redskins" and hit the "record" button. Choose "show" or "movie" then set it up like normal.


Note: This only works with "redskins"


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is your estimation on the revenue percentage now from carriage fees and ad dollars. My guess is ad dollars eclipse carriage fees; like 99% to 1%. Which would support my theory that "al a carte" might turn back the clock to the free carriage days just to keep those "eyeballs".



It varies from channel to channel, but most business models support about a 50/50 split between subscription revenue and ad revenue.


Another caveat in the ad revenue side when talking "a la carte" is that a lot of advertising is purchased across the whole platefull of channels a company operates.


By aggregating audience across several demographically targeted channels, large advertisers can get exposure to more viewers, in the case of a mass appeal product, at a better rate.


In other words, ABC/Disney may sell time to Ford and McDonald "run of channels" rather than a channel at a time.


Magazine advertising is sold the same way. Publisher's need to aggregate several magazines together to make ad buys attractive.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It varies from channel to channel, but most business models support about a 50/50 split between subscription revenue and ad revenue.
> 
> 
> Another caveat in the ad revenue side when talking "a la carte" is that a lot of advertising is purchased across the whole platefull of channels a company operates.
> 
> 
> By aggregating audience across several demographically targeted channels, large advertisers can get exposure to more viewers, in the case of a mass appeal product, at a better rate.
> 
> 
> In other words, ABC/Disney may sell time to Ford and McDonald "run of channels" rather than a channel at a time.
> 
> 
> Magazine advertising is sold the same way. Publisher's need to aggregate several magazines together to make ad buys attractive.



Sounds like to me, if a channel is paying the bills with subscription revenue then no one is watching that channel.

It should then be put out of it's misery.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like to me, if a channel is paying the bills with subscription revenue then no one is watching that channel.
> 
> It should then be put out of it's misery.



Well look at it this way, if Discovery Channel has a quarter hour viewship of 500,000 households, and the Discovery Science channel only reaches 50,000, and Discovery Kids only 50,000, by the time you add all the channels in the Discovery Channel suite, plus the Learning Channel, plus the Travel Channel, and whatever else you have, cumulatively you have an audience of 1,000,000. Now you've got something to sell.


It's one of those "sum of the parts" scenerios.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well look at it this way, if Discovery Channel has a quarter hour viewship of 500,000 households, and the Discovery Science channel only reaches 50,000, and Discovery Kids only 50,000, by the time you add all the channels in the Discovery Channel suite, plus the Learning Channel, plus the Travel Channel, and whatever else you have, cumulatively you have an audience of 1,000,000. Now you've got something to sell.
> 
> 
> It's one of those "sum of the parts" scenerios.



Wouldn't advertisers be looking for a la carte as well? Why do they buy packages (bundles) when only one or two channels are really attractive to them?


- temporarily at The Venetian for a trade show -


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't advertisers be looking for a la carte as well? Why do they buy packages (bundles) when only one or two channels are really attractive to them?
> 
> 
> - temporarily at The Venetian for a trade show -



The big guys with deep pockets want broader demograpics than the botique advertisers. Target want to reach anybody. Same with Coke. If they spill some dollars outside of their target demographic, it's OK as long as the get the "cume" they're after. Bundled networks give them that cume. Buying time on a major single network may not.


Channel surfers realize that some advertisers buy "road blocks". They place the same ad on multiple networks at the same time. Others, like local car dealers simply by "bulk"....here's $100,000 for the month, just guarantee me 3 prime times and 12 run of schedules a day, or a percentage of your unsold inventory.


"A La Carte" disturbs the primal forces of (advertising) nature.


What's important to a Viacom, or a Time Warner, or a Disney, or a Discovery Networks is that the cumulative reach of all thier channels reaches a critical mass. That's why they keep adding sibling channels, trying to inch up their overall share.


----------



## IamtheWolf

Returned from work today to find that Ch CBS, ABC and some of the lower tier channels have no reception on my HDTV. My others have reception. Most other channels work, including the HD versions of CBS and ABC. Had some pixelation on ABC HD at first (around 5:30PM).


Called TWC and was told UPN did something to their signal that interfered with TWC transmission, have to send a tech out on Sunday.


Doesn't make sense to me, but was wondering if anyone else is having (or has had) problems. Anyone aware of a change by UPN?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Returned from work today to find that Ch CBS, ABC and some of the lower tier channels have no reception on my HDTV. My others have reception. Most other channels work, including the HD versions of CBS and ABC. Had some pixelation on ABC HD at first (around 5:30PM).
> 
> 
> Called TWC and was told UPN did something to their signal that interfered with TWC transmission, have to send a tech out on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me, but was wondering if anyone else is having (or has had) problems. Anyone aware of a change by UPN?



WRDC, the UPN outlet, recently went from around 5,000 watts to 1,000,000 on their digital channel 27.


UHF channel 27 occupies 546-560 MHz. Cable channel 78 occupies 548-552 Mhz.


You are getting "ingress" from off air channel 27 that is interferring with the QAM signals on cable 78. Common problem. Bad connection.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are getting "ingress" from off air channel 27 that is interferring with the QAM signals on cable 78. Common problem. Bad connection.



Thanks. Though you think nothing has changed around the house, somehow there was a loose connection in my panel. I must say I've never had a loose connection where only some channels were impacted and all others were fine.


I can't say the UPN change was the cause, but I'm intrigued by the "ingress" effect.


Thanks Posg


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're fine. The FDC is "Forward Digital Carrier", the signal coming TO you, RDC is
> 
> "Return Digital Carrier", which is the output of the 8300 transmitting back to the headend.
> 
> 
> Most consumers will not notice any difference is picture quality between say -5 and +15. Digital signal range would be -15 to +5 or perhaps higher before a tuner becomes overdriven.
> 
> 
> Hope that explains things, but you're smack dab in the middle of the range. You're fine.
> 
> 
> .



Posg,


A question if I may...


I changed some things around today. I have a TWC installed distribution amp on the house input. I switched two outputs on the amp since I needed to move the amp power supply to a different room. I dont recall the original signal strength numbers but they now fall outside your stated 'norms'.


Are these OK?


Tuner 1 591 Mhz -2 dBmV = WRAL HD

Tuner 2 711 Mhz -1 dBmV = Discovery HD

FDC: 74 Mhz -29 dBmV

RDC: 25 Mhx 47 dBmV


Both tuners show SNR's of 36 dB with some BER (1.7x10-6 right now).


Thanks!


UPDATE: Ok... Ive figured this one out... The reason I rearranged the amp power was to get the amp power brick and inserter inside the lightning protection 'zone'. I powered the brick from the UPS and ran the inserter on the 'equipment' side of the panamax. I used the satellite connections instead of the cable because the cable clamped the voltage at too low a level and would effectively short out the amp power. I went digging on the panamax site and found that the satellite protectors had a spec'd frequency range of 950Mhz to 2.?Ghz. No wonder the 74Mhz was getting crushed. Bypassing the panamax solved the problem. Guess its back to the drawing board.


Numbers are now:


Tuner 1 591 Mhz -2 dBmV = WRAL HD

Tuner 2 711 Mhz 0 dBmV = Discovery HD

FDC: 74 Mhz 0 dBmV

RDC: 25 Mhx 46 dBmV



Further question... What does the FDC and RDC represent? Is it the basic communications between the STB and the head end? perhaps for authentication etc etc?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, got a call back. The local VP for raleigh told me that ESPN2HD is going to be launched very soon here in raleigh.
> 
> 
> he is actually on his way to a meeting in Wilmington and one of the topics is HD programming for our area. he said he will give me a call back again when the meeting is over and he has new info.



Did he ever call you back?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> A question if I may...
> 
> 
> I changed some things around today. I have a TWC installed distribution amp on the house input. I switched two outputs on the amp since I needed to move the amp power supply to a different room. I dont recall the original signal strength numbers but they now fall outside your stated 'norms'.
> 
> 
> Are these OK?
> 
> 
> Tuner 1 591 Mhz -2 dBmV = WRAL HD
> 
> Tuner 2 711 Mhz -1 dBmV = Discovery HD
> 
> FDC: 74 Mhz -29 dBmV
> 
> RDC: 25 Mhx 47 dBmV
> 
> 
> Both tuners show SNR's of 36 dB with some BER (1.7x10-6 right now).
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Ok... Ive figured this one out... The reason I rearranged the amp power was to get the amp power brick and inserter inside the lightning protection 'zone'. I powered the brick from the UPS and ran the inserter on the 'equipment' side of the panamax. I used the satellite connections instead of the cable because the cable clamped the voltage at too low a level and would effectively short out the amp power. I went digging on the panamax site and found that the satellite protectors had a spec'd frequency range of 950Mhz to 2.?Ghz. No wonder the 74Mhz was getting crushed. Bypassing the panamax solved the problem. Guess its back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> Numbers are now:
> 
> 
> Tuner 1 591 Mhz -2 dBmV = WRAL HD
> 
> Tuner 2 711 Mhz 0 dBmV = Discovery HD
> 
> FDC: 74 Mhz 0 dBmV
> 
> RDC: 25 Mhx 46 dBmV
> 
> 
> 
> Further question... What does the FDC and RDC represent? Is it the basic communications between the STB and the head end? perhaps for authentication etc etc?



Not postitive, but an educated guess is FDC = "Foward Digital Carrier", a reference "pilot" carrier generated at the headend and measured at the set top for the digital signal level reaching you, and RDC = "Return Digital Carrier", which is the transmitting level of your set top box to get signals, i.e. phone, internet, set-top telemetry, back to them. The RDC is dynamic and they can send commands to ratchet up or rachet down the output of your set box to meet connection conditions.


When you improved your signal path, the headend sensed that and ratched down the RDC.


Glad you were able to solve your problem, and glad I could help.


----------



## posg

Hint to anybody having reception problems on TWC in Raleigh. With a straight analog connection to you TV set, check for background interference on cable channels 5, 11, 68, 69, 72, 73. If you see anything in the background, you've got a connection problem somewhere, caused by off air channels 5, 11, 17 and 22 "ingressing" into your cable. The higher UHF channels, as noted above will cause problems with your digital channels, causing drop-outs, etc.


Remember this too, a "clean" connection is much more important than strong signal levels.


----------



## posg

PS


I figure occasionally offering helpful advice buys me a little license to rant and rave.....


After all, life is all about balance.


----------



## dgmayor

8:15 this evening, right as the first period ended in the 'Canes game, my box just rebooted itself. Screwed my recording of West Wing. I had posted a while ago that I had some issues with my box, such as not being able to use the # to change stretch/zoom settings, or that I couldn't go into the extended settings screen. When they pushed out the updates, everything was fine again...Until last week. Same problems now. Sigh.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did he ever call you back?



no, he hasnt yet but i will give him a call tommorow if i dont hear anything today.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was reminded last night while watching OTA ATSC HD PBS that there is pixelization that you will see. It is mostly in close ups like a water falls or last night, flames filling the screen while PBS reenacted the burning of Rome.



WUNC's HD has always been pretty bad for pixelization. In my opinion, it is about where NBC17's HD feed was before they upgraded their equipment before the Olympics. According to a friend who pulls PBS of of his satellite dish (free, not a subscription service) the national PBS HD feed is much, much better that what WUNC gives us.


I personally don't consider this to be much of a problem on PBS, since most of their HD is landscapes and such, and there is very little fast motion like you'd find during sporting events.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


I noticed it again last night watching a show on Lions. The good news was that PBS had the show on their 4.1 as well as the 4.2 channel.


On the other hand the better half noticed the Lions turning into cubes. And it is never a good thing when the Better half see pixles - unless it leads to TWC HD or something like that.


Typically I find that PBS will show their prime time advertised show on 4.1 which is not HD and simultaneously on 4.2 will be some repeat show about the civil war in mostly still grainy blown up photographs. Which is not in my opinion the best use of HD.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

General Question,


Recently I have noticed on HD channels that the white text disclaimers that scroll up the screen during commercials seem to crawl or shimmer.


Did not notice this in the past. Either my eyes are going or maybe the Plasma is out of adjustment.


This is while watching OTA HD and not on any particular network.


I am using a Pioneer 43 inch Plasma with built in OTA HD ATSC tuner.


Not sure if it also happens on digital/analog broadcasts, but will try and see tonight.


-DONB2


----------



## pkscout

Well, as I watch my HDTiVo reboot for no apparent reason for the second time in the last week, I've come to realize that it probably won't survive until the TiVo Series 3 comes out. I'm holding out hope it will at least make it until the end of the various seasons so I don't have to try to do a swap out during May sweeps.


Anyway, that means I'll be switching back to TWC and looking at the 8300HD as a stop gap until the Series 3 comes out. Or maybe as a permanent replacement if I decide I can live without the TiVo interface and the unit performs well. The one question I have is regarding ATSC. I have an HD antenna on my roof that gets all the OTA stations really well (except WUNC since it's not in the same area), and I'd kind of like to keep using it so that I don't have to rely on the cable company to pass a decent HD signal along. Everything I'm finding online seems to indicate, however, that there is no ATSC tuner in the 8300HD.


Would someone mind confirming that for me? Also, it appears there are two possible software configurations for the 8300HD, so I'm wondering which set of software is on the 8300HD for this area?


Thanks.


----------



## cbordman

The 8300 does not tune ATSC.


The software is Passport Echo.


I don't think you will be disappointed. The 8300 is a great machine. And by the time the series 3 comes out, it will be hard to justify spending all that money up front for equivalent functionality.


I had 1 8300HD and was holding out for the series 3 on our other HD set. But after removal of the lifetime option, i've given up on Tivo.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300 does not tune ATSC.
> 
> 
> The software is Passport Echo.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will be disappointed. The 8300 is a great machine. And by the time the series 3 comes out, it will be hard to justify spending all that money up front for equivalent functionality.
> 
> 
> I had 1 8300HD and was holding out for the series 3 on our other HD set. But after removal of the lifetime option, i've given up on Tivo.



Thanks for the info. One more question I forgot to ask. I see the 8300HD has a SATA port for external storage. Do we have to (or can we) rent the external storage from TWC, or can you just buy an external SATA drive and hook it up?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. One more question I forgot to ask. I see the 8300HD has a SATA port for external storage. Do we have to (or can we) rent the external storage from TWC, or can you just buy an external SATA drive and hook it up?



The external SATA function isnt officially supported by TWC Raleigh. Functionality reports have varied between works reasonabally well to works poorly. I have a Maxtor Quickview external SATA which I periodically attach (when I get low on space). It works reasonabally well for me. With external SATA attached, the trickplay buffers dont work (no pause/rewind/ff live tv) but I can live with that. If you press record then the trickplays then function on what has been recorded. It has been said that the trickplay problem only occurs if the external drive is targeted for recording (based on which drive has the least used space) but I havent personally validated that. YMMV


----------



## posg

CW network update


CW now has affiliates in 26 out of the 30 largest markets. The four remaining, including Raleigh, are all Sinclair markets. It doesn't look like they're even talking. CW wants cash for carriage, and Sinclair won't pay it. (ironic, in that it's a complete reversal from Sinclair's position with cable)


Since Capital Broadcasting (WRAL/WRAZ) has signed with CW in Charlotte, and Media General (pending owner of WNCN) has signed with CW in Greenville, my money is that WLFL will go independent, Sinclair will move it's HD equipment over to WRDC for their MYTV affliation, either Capital or Media General will add CW as a digital multicast, with maybe a HD fiber feed to Time Warner.


Any bets???


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CW network update
> 
> 
> CW now has affiliates in 26 out of the 30 largest markets. The four remaining, including Raleigh, are all Sinclair markets. It doesn't look like they're even talking. CW wants cash for carriage, and Sinclair won't pay it. (ironic, in that it's a complete reversal from Sinclair's position with cable)
> 
> 
> Since Capital Broadcasting (WRAL/WRAZ) has signed with CW in Charlotte, and Media General (pending owner of WNCN) has signed with CW in Greenville, my money is that WLFL will go independent, Sinclair will move it's HD equipment over to WRDC for their MYTV affliation, either Capital or Media General will add CW as a digital multicast, with maybe a HD fiber feed to Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Any bets???



As long as Sinclair aren't in charge I'd go with CW being run out of a garden shed from someone on the AVS Forum.


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


So what are you saying CW will be a multicast channel of WRAL ? And both UPN and WB (22 and 28 OTA ATSC) will go away?


I was just getting use to 22 broadcasting on full power and liked watching the Frasier and Raymond reruns that come on at ten PM.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

I'd bet on it...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> So what are you saying CW will be a multicast channel of WRAL ? And both UPN and WB (22 and 28 OTA ATSC) will go away?
> 
> 
> I was just getting use to 22 broadcasting on full power and liked watching the Frasier and Raymond reruns that come on at ten PM.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Didn't say WILL be, said COULD be. 28 is already signed up to be a "MY NETWORK TV" affiliate. 22 COULD become an independent. Regardless, it won't affect Frasier and Raymond.


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


Sorry.


I am happy at the full power though.


Not sure if both are full power or just one of them. Of course that could change.


I just hope USDTV does not come swooping in.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> I am happy at the full power though.
> 
> 
> Not sure if both are full power or just one of them. Of course that could change.
> 
> 
> I just hope USDTV does not come swooping in.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yeah, with two stations, Sinclair will have a hard time keeping their pants up when USDTV comes a knockin'































USDTV, a little too little, a lot too late, destined for failure.


----------



## DonB2

USDTV, a little too little, a lot too late, destined for failure.


- I think you are close on that one.


-DonB2


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRDC, the UPN outlet, recently went from around 5,000 watts to 1,000,000 on their digital channel 27.
> 
> 
> UHF channel 27 occupies 546-560 MHz. Cable channel 78 occupies 548-552 Mhz.
> 
> 
> You are getting "ingress" from off air channel 27 that is interferring with the QAM signals on cable 78. Common problem. Bad connection.



Ha , yeah, it must be the broadcaster's fault... how dare they ingress into the poorly maintained CATV line?!


----------



## kd4pbs

posg, have you found the answers to the questions you keep asking me and I can't talk about yet?










My tongue sure does hurt alot.


So, posg, you never answered my question... do you know first hand about Sinclair's practices, or are you just basing your opinion of the company from things you read on the internet, Or do you resent Sinclair's attempt at creating a different slant to the same old mainstream media?


In case nobody has told you yet, don't believe everything you read about on the internet.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting development on the CW network front. CW just affiliated as a digital side-car channel of WKRC-DT 12 in Cincinnati, a market comparable in size to Raleigh.
> 
> 
> This is the first market in the top 50 to go that route. Anyone who is expecting WLFL to end up with CW by default could be in for a rude awaking, especially the folks at Sinclair.
> 
> 
> Could Capital end up pairing it with WRAL or WRAZ ???
> 
> 
> Closer to home CW will be digital multicasted on WNCT-DT 9 (10).



Care to dig up any more predictions that didn't pan out?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd bet on it...



Gawd, you guys better not stand next to me on a golf course... your luck is not going too well today!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL-TV


----------



## Ken H

WRAL-TV launches HD weather


From Broadcast Television HD Technology Update e-newsletter


High definition broadcasting pioneer WRAL in Raleigh-Durham, NC, is the first television station in the country to implement a High Definition Weather Center with the early April debut of its Baron Services VIPIR HD weather system.


Baron Services VIPIR HD has higher resolution with 16x9 modes that allow WRAL to take full advantage of the digital signal within the station's weathercast. Using 1080i resolution, the system's graphics and content can take viewers to the center of the storm. A wider screen gives WRAL's viewers and meteorologists a bigger, better picture of the weather.


VIPIR HD is a dual-head solution with one screen used for the graphic user interface and the other used to display weather information. It provides simple customization and set up for multiple profiles for each member of a station's weather team.


----------



## banshee740




> Quote:
> It was confirmed on May 2, 2006 that WLFL-TV will affiliate with The CW.



ROFL!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Care to dig up any more predictions that didn't pan out?



Glad I didn't put any money down. OK, I WAS WRONG !!!


So you mentioned that you golfed???













































My attitude towards Sinclair is more based on my personal encounter with them in trying to get a satellite waiver a few years back, and getting no response, and then rudely lied to, while all the other local stations responded positively in a timely manner.


I also have a problem with the blatent political bias attempted in the now defunct News Central, deleting (censoring) network programming that is inconsistent with David Smith's personal convictions, and the attempted smear campaign against John Kerry.


Sinclair is simply a low budget operator which is controlled by accountants and not broadcasters.


That said, what's your handicap????


PS Congrats on the CW affiliation. You might want to put the HD feed on Time Warner so people will actually see it. It will be a long time before satellite offers anything but the big 4.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no, he hasnt yet but i will give him a call tommorow if i dont hear anything today.



Sad to say, but I really believe this is standard procedure for TWC:


1. Respond politely to subscriber e-mails to pacify.

2. Give empty promises about channel additions.

3. Ignore when the same subscriber continues to e-mail.


I, too, am sick of getting the terse replies from Dressler about getting channel "soon". Or, "we're working on ". It's a bunch of crap. They haven't added anything (I don't count Universal HD as a quality HD addition) of value for 2 years. I'm not just talking about HD, either. No ESPN2HD, no ESPNU, no NFL Network (or NFL Network HD), no National Geographic HD, etc, etc.


They may have accomplished their goal ... namely, to pat us on the head by leading us on about channels they don't intend to add. If we finally get fed up and leave for satellite ... oh well- they just chalk that up to doing business. All the while, they raise our rates, count our money, and divert it to their many other monolithic money sucking businesses (AOL, Warner Bros movies, Atlanta Braves, etc, etc).


Can someone tell me truthfully, that you would actually choose Time Warner if you were given a choice among several cable providers? Isn't that the definition of a monopoly?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gawd, you guys better not stand next to me on a golf course... your luck is not going too well today!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL-TV




Lets' just say that Sinclair's reputation is not too good on the internet and leave it at that...


Nothing personal - directed more at your management...


----------



## Scooper

kd4pbs - well - I'm glad I was wrong...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me truthfully, that you would actually choose Time Warner if you were given a choice among several cable providers? Isn't that the definition of a monopoly?



Except for perhaps Verizon's FIOS, which is only available in a handful of markets, no other cable operator consistently offers across their footprint as comprehensive a package of HD channels, or are as aggressive at instituting technical initiatives as Time Warner.


Given the choice of Comcast, Charter, Cox, and TWC, if you did some hard research, you'd have to choose TWC.


While HD is certainly important to Time Warner, the real short term revenue generating opportunities are in phone, VOD, internet, etc. HD is still in less than 20% of the households they serve. These other services can be sold to anyone NOW. If you were a business person, where would your priorities be???


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As long as Sinclair aren't in charge I'd go with CW being run out of a garden shed from someone on the AVS Forum.



Gee, and I'd just finished getting the shed ready.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except for perhaps Verizon's FIOS, which is only available in a handful of markets, no other cable operator consistently offers across their footprint as comprehensive a package of HD channels, or are as aggressive at instituting technical initiatives as Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Given the choice of Comcast, Charter, Cox, and TWC, if you did some hard research, you'd have to choose TWC.
> 
> 
> While HD is certainly important to Time Warner, the real short term revenue generating opportunities are in phone, VOD, internet, etc. HD is still in less than 20% of the households they serve. These other services can be sold to anyone NOW. If you were a business person, where would your priorities be???



If I were a Time Warner Cable business person, my priority would be on my customers ... not on continually gauging current subscribers. My comment was solely based on programming ... not on picture quality, VOD choices, etc. I have done hard research, and TWC- while offering as much as some MSOs HD line-up- does not compare to DirectTV (wait until local HDs become available to the Raleigh market ... there will be a mass exodus ... not that TWC cares), Cox and many others. Face it ... Time Warner is ALWAYS last to add any broad-appeal content ... especially in the HD arena.


Just read this and other forums ... TWC subs are by far the most disgruntled.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I were a Time Warner Cable business person, my priority would be on my customers ... not on continually gauging current subscribers. My comment was solely based on programming ... not on picture quality, VOD choices, etc. I have done hard research, and TWC- while offering as much as some MSOs HD line-up- does not compare to DirectTV (wait until local HDs become available to the Raleigh market ... there will be a mass exodus ... not that TWC cares), Cox and many others. Face it ... Time Warner is ALWAYS last to add any broad-appeal content ... especially in the HD arena.
> 
> 
> Just read this and other forums ... TWC subs are by far the most disgruntled.



Am I missing something here????


DirecTV's HD package sells for $9.95 as compared to TWC at $6.95.


DirecTV's HD package is exactly the same as TWC except that instead of 2 24/7 channels INHD and INHD2, they offer ESPN2 which is only occasionally (rarely) in HD.


DirecTV will only offer the 4 major networks in the local HD package for the foreseeable future, no PBS, CW, MYTV, etc.


DirecTV offers only HBO and Showtime premium HD channels as does Time Warner.


DirecTV requires an equipment purchase.


What am I missing????


----------



## posg

Oh, and I forgot, all of this in glorious HD-lite !!!!!


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


I agree Direct TV "XM radio" sounds pretty weak in HD lite.


By the way you lease the equipment from Direct TV at present.


But you do pay separate for the TIVO.




-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> I agree Direct TV "XM radio" sounds pretty weak in HD lite.
> 
> 
> By the way you lease the equipment from Direct TV at present.
> 
> 
> But you do pay separate for the TIVO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DONB2



If you have Road Runner, you are entitled to AOL high-speed at NO additional charge, giving you access to AOL Radio which has XM radio at 64Kbps AAC+, which IS superior in quality to the XM radio "lite" on DirecTV.


Gotcha !!!

















Do they lease the "Frank-N-Dish", or do you buy it ???

http://www.solidsignal.com/images/pr.../AT59_zoom.gif 


Do you really want this beast on your roof ???


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here????



Rather than getting in a series of replies ... I'll conclude that we disagree about TWC's stance on programming. I'll leave you with this:


Here are some examples of the countless diatribes re: TWC on this forum ...

_ESPN2HD are NFL Network/NFL NetworkHD two HUGE channels that Time Warner needs to pick up by the end of the summer, or I will be gone to Dish Network. I have already dumped Road Runner and now have DSL not only due to cost, but also due to the fact that I think Time Warner's customer service is absolutely the worst (pretty bad when they are worse than SBC/AT&T). I despise Time Warner.


__________________________


TWC appears to be a sinking ship. First was the awful AOL deal that sapped its cash on hand. Now its betting on PPV and OnDemand(tm) services to its subscribers to pull it out in the future. The problem is, TWC is being adversely selected against because of its lack of HD content. The people with money, the HDTV owners, are signing up with SAT or FIOS for better HD content. People may keep TWC for HD locals + internet, but thats about it. HD locals can be as cheap as $6.95 in some areas since the HD locals are generally required to be available on the lowest available tier.


The longer TWC waits to add ESPN2HD and other HD stations, the worse the situation will become. Meanwhile, TWC loses its bargaining ability with Disney, etc., because Disney, etc. now knows they don't need TWC or its subscribers to offer profitable HD programming. Meanwhile, they also know that these HD stations are quickly becoming necessities for TWC._


Who has the channels they mention? ... DirectTV as well as most cable providers. In the case of the NFL Network, TWC is the only one of the top 5 MSOs that don't carry it. This is just one example of the dissatisfaction with Time Warner (especially their noticeable reluctance to add available sports programming).


----------



## DonB2

Do they lease the "Frank-N-Dish", or do you buy it ??? -It is free.


This is from a co worker who is dropping TWC and going to DishNetwork come June 1st.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who has the channels they mention? ... DirectTV as well as most cable providers. In the case of the NFL Network, TWC is the only one of the top 5 MSOs that don't carry it. This is just one example of the dissatisfaction with Time Warner (especially their noticeable reluctance to add available sports programming).



You keep pointing to a couple of channels, ESPN2, which IS carried in at least SD, and actually has a very meager amount of actual HD content, and NFL network, which while not carried at all, also has a very meager amount of HD content.


ESPN2 will happen, NFL I don't know about.


But consider that INHD and INHD2 carry MLB and NHL and NBA in HD from a variety of sources, and that DirecTV doesn't, and can't offer them, I'd say it's pretty much a wash.


If the big draw on NFL Network are HD replays of Sundays games on Wednesday night, well, yawn..., I've got a DVR.


Your attitude towards Time Warner is the same as my attitude towards Sinclair, it's based on emotion, not on facts. At least I'm willing to admit to as much.


----------



## posg

PS


As DirecTV and Dish Network scramble to launch HD locals, which will take months if not years, who's playing catch up??? TWC has had HD locals for years.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they lease the "Frank-N-Dish", or do you buy it ??? -It is free.
> 
> 
> This is from a co worker who is dropping TWC and going to DishNetwork come June 1st.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Make sure to inform your "co worker" to assign power-of-attorney to someone for maintenance of his DishNetwork account in the case of his death. Otherwise his DishNetwork billing will continue until Dish receives and processes a "Death Certificate". And don't expect any relief on that programming contract.


No kidding, that's their policy. And Time Warner has bad customer service?????


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except for perhaps Verizon's FIOS, which is only available in a handful of markets, no other cable operator consistently offers across their footprint as comprehensive a package of HD channels, or are as aggressive at instituting technical initiatives as Time Warner.
> 
> 
> Given the choice of Comcast, Charter, Cox, and TWC, if you did some hard research, you'd have to choose TWC.



Same here. I've seen Comcast services in action and checked out the services of some of the others and I wasn't impressed, for either channel availabilty or technology.


FIOS is the only thing I would be really interested in seeing. Extremely high broadband speeds and a system that could have great potential if it gets wider adoption.


----------



## DonB2

posg ,


Sorry I misrepresented my Co worker. He is getting Direct TV not Dish. Sorry for the confusion.


And I would also like to add that you lease the equipment from Direct TV so I can not actually say it is free.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

TWC profits:

http://*******.com/e9oyq 



The astericks are suppose to be *******. Not sure why they are being removed when I post.




-DonB2


----------



## thess

Re: TWC customer service, lineup...I had Bright House in Orlando (Yes, I realize it's basically the same company) and if their content/quality/customer service hadn't been so much better than what I received once I moved to Durham, I wouldn't have dropped TWCNC over a month ago.


(They came out promptly to put on the filter, since we have cable internet. Interestingly, the filter apparently doesn't affect the digital SD/HD broadcast channels.)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC profits:
> 
> http://*******.com/e9oyq
> 
> 
> 
> The astericks are suppose to be *******. Not sure why they are being removed when I post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Well I'm confused....


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


You are not the only one. I use tiny URL to shrink the long URL name but for some reason the board keeps changing the name to asterisks.


Here is the original URL :

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...05-03-07-36-20 


Not sure if it will work either.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC appears to be a sinking ship.



I wish MY ship was sinking that fast. 82,000 1st quarter subscriber growth. 60% increase in profit. They must be doing something right.


(See the link in the above post)


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Who has the channels they mention? ... DirectTV as well as most cable providers. In the case of the NFL Network, TWC is the only one of the top 5 MSOs that don't carry it. This is just one example of the dissatisfaction with Time Warner (especially their noticeable reluctance to add available sports programming).



Comcast - largest cable provider in the US - currently does not have ESPN2 in Atlanta. It has Starz and Cinemax HD but does not have HDnet 1 or 2. Does that mean they are about to go sleep with the fishes as well?


----------



## DonB2

Since I am having a bad URL day I will just post the text of this page I was on at


Answers.com:


In those media markets where there were separate WB and UPN stations, one local station will be left out in the merger, and will become an independent station, unless it chooses (or has chosen) to affiliate with another network such as My Network TV. In some of the smallest markets only one network is present, or both networks' programming are found on a single station, in which case the transition should be relatively straightforward, but results so far have shown this is not guaranteed. In other cases, excluding markets served by the Tribune and CBS stations, the affiliation will likely be determined by negotiation.


So my questions are:


Is 22 OTA ATSC 22.1 turning into CW at the end of the month?


Or is WRAL grabbing up CW as a multicast channel?


Is 28.1 turning into My Network TV or going independent?


If CW goes to WRAL as a multicast channel does 22.1 become independent?


Or none of the above?


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Edit Below:


I think I have answered one of my questions:


In a list of confirmed affiliates of My Network TV, which is scheduled to launch on September 5, 2006, I found WRDC-TV 28


-DONB2


----------



## DonB2

Has anyone else heard that Comcast may be coming to Raleigh?


-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I am having a bad URL day I will just post the text of this page I was on at
> 
> 
> Answers.com:
> 
> 
> In those media markets where there were separate WB and UPN stations, one local station will be left out in the merger, and will become an independent station, unless it chooses (or has chosen) to affiliate with another network such as My Network TV. In some of the smallest markets only one network is present, or both networks' programming are found on a single station, in which case the transition should be relatively straightforward, but results so far have shown this is not guaranteed. In other cases, excluding markets served by the Tribune and CBS stations, the affiliation will likely be determined by negotiation.
> 
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> 
> Is 22 OTA ATSC 22.1 turning into CW at the end of the month?
> 
> 
> Or is WRAL grabbing up CW as a multicast channel?
> 
> 
> Is 28.1 turning into My Network TV or going independent?
> 
> 
> If CW goes to WRAL as a multicast channel does 22.1 become independent?
> 
> 
> Or none of the above?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Edit Below:
> 
> 
> I think I have answered one of my questions:
> 
> 
> In a list of confirmed affiliates of My Network TV, which is scheduled to launch on September 5, 2006, I found WRDC-TV 28
> 
> 
> -DONB2



WLFL 22 becomes CW in September

WRDC 28 becomes MYTV in September


Don't know about HD on 28

Don't know about cable carriage on either

Both are now at full power


Also, neither in HD on satellite, only SD for now


----------



## DonB2

posg ,


Thanks for the 22 and 28 info.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else heard that Comcast may be coming to Raleigh?
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Not likely.


----------



## Scooper

and forget about Comcast in Raleigh.


----------



## DonB2

Ok, I will forget about Comcast.


-DONB2


----------



## posg

The only "likely" nearterm landline competitor to TWC would be AT&T's Project Lightspeed, which I'm starting to read may be loosing what little traction it had. The bandwidth from the node to the house may just not be enough.


AT&T will have to do something to remain viable in the marketplace longterm, Lightspeed might just not be it.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only "likely" nearterm landline competitor to TWC would be AT&T's Project Lightspeed, which I'm starting to read may be loosing what little traction it had. The bandwidth from the node to the house may just not be enough.



In Durham we'll have to wait until Verizon decides we're worth a FIOS roll out. Then I will wait another 5 years *after* that for it to come to my neighborhood (that's how long it was between the primary DSL rollout and when it came to my subdivision).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Durham we'll have to wait until Verizon decides we're worth a FIOS roll out. Then I will wait another 5 years *after* that for it to come to my neighborhood (that's how long it was between the primary DSL rollout and when it came to my subdivision).



Verizon will only likely deploy FIOS across their telco footprint. AT&T would deploy Project Lightwave across theirs, which, with their pending merger with Bell South, would indicate that AT&T would be the likely suspect in North Carolina.


The reasons are simple. First, the backbone for these future networks only requires upgrading existing infrastructure. Verizon has no infrastructure here to upgrade. Second, the telcos are not likely to engage in turf wars with each other. The battle is between the telcos and the cable operators who are stealing their dial tone subscribers in droves.


The jury is out on Project Lightspeeds technology. AT&T may have to adopt a deeper fiber strategy for any of this to make any sense. We'll see.....


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the big draw on NFL Network are HD replays of Sundays games on Wednesday night, well, yawn..., I've got a DVR.



NFL Network has 8 exclusive games this year (also in HD).


I guess we can all get caught up on Night Rider those nights.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> As DirecTV and Dish Network scramble to launch HD locals, which will take months if not years, who's playing catch up??? TWC has had HD locals for years.



"POSTED on SkyReport.com today"


More HD Locals for DirecTV

DirecTV on Tuesday revealed 14 more markets where it will offer local HD channels later this year.

When the markets are added, DirecTV will have local HD programming in 50 major metropolitan areas, representing more than 65 percent of U.S. TV households. The rollout is scheduled to begin in the third quarter, the company said.


The 14 local markets to receive HD programming from DirecTV include Cincinnati, Madison, Wis., Austin, Texas, Memphis, Albuquerque, Portland, Maine, Portland, Ore., Grand Rapids, Mich., Green Bay, Wis., Providence, R.I., Greensboro, N.C., Reno, Nev., Las Vegas, and San Antonio.


DirecTV offers 20 HD local channel markets: Atlanta, Birmingham, Boston, Chicago, Columbus, Dallas, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Nashville, New York, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Sacramento, San Diego, San Francisco, Tampa and Washington, D.C.


DirecTV said that by June it will have local HD programming in 16 more previously announced markets for a total of 36 markets, representing 58 percent of U.S. TV households.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure to inform your "co worker" to assign power-of-attorney to someone for maintenance of his DishNetwork account in the case of his death. Otherwise his DishNetwork billing will continue until Dish receives and processes a "Death Certificate". And don't expect any relief on that programming contract.
> 
> 
> No kidding, that's their policy. And Time Warner has bad customer service?????



Does all of your disgruntled antidotal evidence stop at TWC door?


I just had the new DISH HD DVR installed at my moms this weekend, and let me tell you being able to record 3 HD stations at once is sweet. Also having 23 HD channels + all the local HD channels with OTA (including being able to record WB-HD), is a big change from my our TWC. And you can say what ever you want about HD-Lite but when all those channels were filling her 16:9 HD screen no one could tell the difference from the OTA channels.


They are comming to install mine Tuesday, but I am already preparing myself for rejection due to the neighbors trees.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are comming to install mine Tuesday, but I am already preparing myself for rejection due to the neighbors trees.



Planted, most likely, by TWC.










As I sit here in my hotel room in Pagosa Springs, CO, waiting for my dinner appointment to show up, I must say that this thread is one of the most entertaining on AVS.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That said, what's your handicap????
> 
> 
> PS Congrats on the CW affiliation. You might want to put the HD feed on Time Warner so people will actually see it. It will be a long time before satellite offers anything but the big 4.



My handicap is a ruptured disc between L4 & L5. On the golf course it's 4 beers.










Last time I checked, we're reaching all of our DMA with the HD transmitter, so I don't know why people wouldn't actually see it. If they can't, it's most likely by choice, not by lack of signal strength.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My attitude towards Sinclair is more based on my personal encounter with them in trying to get a satellite waiver a few years back, and getting no response, and then rudely lied to, while all the other local stations responded positively in a timely manner.



So, you still don't have WB22 or UPN28 on your satellite receiver?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have a problem with the blatent political bias attempted in the now defunct News Central, deleting (censoring) network programming that is inconsistent with David Smith's personal convictions, and the attempted smear campaign against John Kerry.



So, you feel the same about CBS news and Dan Rather's attempt at smearing George W Bush then, huh? How come I haven't seen you smearing CBS news in this forum as of late? How about the obvious and blatant bias of CNN, and the majority of printed media in this country? How exactly do you know David Smith and his convictions? From reading things on the internet, right?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sinclair is simply a low budget operator which is controlled by accountants and not broadcasters.



I really don't know what you mean by "low budget", but I can certainly attest that there are alot of TV stations, and other media outlets even in this area that are probably much worse for being "low budget" than the Sinclair stations, but I don't see you publically bashing them. Why not? Can you elaborate?


----------



## posg

Answers to above questions:


1) The satellite waiver was for an ABC affiliate in another market over five years ago.


2) Rather was more or less put out to pasture where he belongs.


3) If you're referring to the "Satellator" stations like PAX, Shop at Home, and Univision, those are not really local TV stations at all, just "sticks in a cornfield".


I admire you for sticking up for your employer just like I feel abliged to stick up for the cable industry, which has fed MY family all these years. Apologies for the abuse. You know it ain't personal.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You keep pointing to a couple of channels, ESPN2, which IS carried in at least SD, and actually has a very meager amount of actual HD content, and NFL network, which while not carried at all, also has a very meager amount of HD content.
> 
> 
> ESPN2 will happen, NFL I don't know about.
> 
> 
> But consider that INHD and INHD2 carry MLB and NHL and NBA in HD from a variety of sources, and that DirecTV doesn't, and can't offer them, I'd say it's pretty much a wash.
> 
> 
> If the big draw on NFL Network are HD replays of Sundays games on Wednesday night, well, yawn..., I've got a DVR.
> 
> 
> Your attitude towards Time Warner is the same as my attitude towards Sinclair, it's based on emotion, not on facts. At least I'm willing to admit to as much.



Posg,


Facts:

1. I am emotional about TWCs attitude about (NOT) adding quality (not the countless shopping, religious, and spanish-speaking channels that have come along this year) programming (especially HD). I never said that I wasn't, but I prefer that you speak for yourself.

2. I am a sports nut, so I generally restrict my comments to ESPN2HD and the NFL Network- which (as I've pointed out) are carried by many other providers (Cox, Adelphia, DirectTV, etc.).

3. TWC is consistently last to add high-demand HD channels (ex. ESPNHD).

4. This is why I hate these forums-- inevitably, there are personal comments or name calling.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> Facts:
> 
> 1. I am emotional about TWCs attitude about (NOT) adding quality (not the countless shopping, religious, and spanish-speaking channels that have come along this year) programming (especially HD). I never said that I wasn't, but I prefer that you speak for yourself.
> 
> 2. I am a sports nut, so I generally restrict my comments to ESPN2HD and the NFL Network- which (as I've pointed out) are carried by many other providers (Cox, Adelphia, DirectTV, etc.).
> 
> 3. TWC is consistently last to add high-demand HD channels (ex. ESPNHD).
> 
> 4. This is why I hate these forums-- inevitably, there are personal comments or name calling.



Apologies if I've offended you (or anybody else). We all come here to gripe. I'm as thick-skinned as I am thick-headed, so negative comments don't bother me. I more or less expect them.


I do always try to indicate when I'm stating an opinion as opposed to a fact, and I'll be the first to admit that I'm wrong when I'm wrong.


Like "pepar" said, this is one of the more entertaining strings, and it's because for the most part we're not afraid to let our passions show. There's nothing wrong with being emotional about an issue, as long as you're honest with yourself (speaking for myself)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My handicap is a ruptured disc between L4 & L5. On the golf course it's 4 beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, we're reaching all of our DMA with the HD transmitter, so I don't know why people wouldn't actually see it. If they can't, it's most likely by choice, not by lack of signal strength.



Problem is that over half of the installed HDTV base are "HD-Ready" sets with an NTSC only tuner. Those folks rely on a cable box for their local HD channels. All the signal strength in the world won't help them unless they buy an expensive hard to fine outboard HDTV tuner and antenna.


There are still HD-Ready sets being sold......


THAT's the problem.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apologies if I've offended you (or anybody else). We all come here to gripe. I'm as thick-skinned as I am thick-headed, so negative comments don't bother me. I more or less expect them.
> 
> 
> I do always try to indicate when I'm stating an opinion as opposed to a fact, and I'll be the first to admit that I'm wrong when I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Like "pepar" said, this is one of the more entertaining strings, and it's because for the most part we're not afraid to let our passions show. There's nothing wrong with being emotional about an issue, as long as you're honest with yourself (speaking for myself)



No problem. I feel exactly the same way. In retrospect, I guess I am too thin-skinned. You're right ... this is the place to unload. If we can't do it here, where can we? We all seem to want the same thing ... more, more, more.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No problem. I feel exactly the same way. In retrospect, I guess I am too thin-skinned. You're right ... this is the place to unload. If we can't do it here, where can we? We all seem to want the same thing ... more, more, more.



Friends ???


As I grow older (and hopefully wiser), I grow more patient with things that aren't really important in the bigger scheme of things, and less patient with ignorance, greed, and hatred.


TV and sports are diversions from the true problems facing the world, but only that.


My 2 cents.


----------



## posg

kd4pbs,


I resist making political comments, because this is not the time or place. But one thing is been true over and over in history. The first thing to be eliminated in a totalitarium regime is a free liberal press. We should be thankful we still have one. It is what keeps those in power under control.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69,


"They are comming to install mine Tuesday, but I am already preparing myself for rejection due to the neighbors trees. "


Was that you that was looking for a dish awhile back to test reception?


If so I was thinking about you over the weekend when the neighbor was having some landscaping done and it looked like they were tossing out an old dish as it was thrown on the landscapers trailer. If they had put it on the curb I might have snagged it for you.


Pepar,


"Planted, most likely, by TWC. "


You are too funny!!!


---------------------------

I see my neighbor moved his Direct TV dish from the corner of his House to out in his yard. My new neighbor on the other side has his dish out in the middle of the yard also. Leads me to think that I may not be able to mount one on my roof either. I guess the trees around the house have grown too large.










-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really don't know what you mean by "low budget", but I can certainly attest that there are alot of TV stations, and other media outlets even in this area that are probably much worse for being "low budget" than the Sinclair stations, but I don't see you publically bashing them. Why not? Can you elaborate?



There are basically four types of broadcasters:


"Full Service Broadcasters", who have a long term investment in the community, high profile local news, maybe local sports production, local advertising production, community involvement, involved in local charity work, and while not locally owned, have a strong local management presence. The weather guy is usually on the grade school circuit. This is where you tune for school closings. Tend to keep up with the latest technolgy. WRAL is a stellar example.


"Non-Comm's", your garden variety PBS outlet. Technically, they range from state-of-the-art to a hodge-podge of hand-me-downs. UNC is at the higher end of the scale.


"Packagers", which do little or no local production, rely basically on network and syndicated faire, have little or no community involvement, and usually are managed from a distant corporate headquaters, and see stations more as real estate investments. Don't replace anything until absolutely necessary. This quarter's bottom line is about as "visionary" as it gets. More concerned about pleasing stockholders than the public trust. Anybody you know?


"Post Office Boxes", referred to earlier as "Sticks in a Cornfield", which are stations which simply pull a satellite feed of a national programming service, either shopping, or Spanish, or "word-faith" based tax shelters, and may run a few hours of local church programs on Sunday. These stations are just as likely to be an LPTV as full power. You know who we're talking about.


I've alway been of the opinion that the FCC should divee up spectrum space and channels for all the obvious reasons, but the local community being served should decide who actually gets the license. The federal government needs not control local needs and tastes.


Answer your questions, or raise more ???


----------



## DonB2

"Packagers", which do little or no local production, rely basically on network and syndicated faire, have little or no community involvement, and usually are managed from a distant corporate headquaters, and see stations more as real estate investments. Don't replace anything until absolutely necessary. This quarters bottom line is a visionary as it gets. More concerned about pleasing stockholders than the public trust. Anybody you know?

"


Is this the same group that have bought up all the FM radio band and produce generic boring music? And the reason why people are turning to XM and Serious subscription radio?


-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see my neighbor moved his Direct TV dish from the corner of his House to out in his yard. My new neighbor on the other side has his dish out in the middle of the yard also. Leads me to think that I may not be able to mount one on my roof either. I guess the trees around the house have grown too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Nothing says "white trash" quite as good as a satellite dish mounted on a 2x4 held down by cinder blocks with cables laying on the ground in front of the mobile home with the faded red 68 Camero parked on the dirt.


I'M DUCKING !!!!!!!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Packagers", which do little or no local production, rely basically on network and syndicated faire, have little or no community involvement, and usually are managed from a distant corporate headquaters, and see stations more as real estate investments. Don't replace anything until absolutely necessary. This quarters bottom line is a visionary as it gets. More concerned about pleasing stockholders than the public trust. Anybody you know?
> 
> "
> 
> 
> Is this the same group that have bought up all the FM radio band and produce generic boring music? And the reason why people are turning to XM and Serious subscription radio?
> 
> 
> -DONB2



You refering to "Clear Channel" perhaps ???


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> I resist making political comments, because this is not the time or place. But one thing is been true over and over in history. The first thing to be eliminated in a totalitarium regime is a free liberal press. We should be thankful we still have one. It is what keeps those in power under control.



But why does it have to be liberal?









I would rather the news be presented in the Sports Center format. (nicknames and all)


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was that you that was looking for a dish awhile back to test reception?



Yea, that was me. Believe it or not Posg "Cables Champion" came thru with 2 dishes for me. (He's alot more abrasive in person







) 'Just kiddin' Thanks again Posg'

I could lock in 2 of the 3 fine but I gave up on the 3rd (lower in the sky toward my neighbors trees.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I see my neighbor moved his Direct TV dish from the corner of his House to out in his yard. My new neighbor on the other side has his dish out in the middle of the yard also. Leads me to think that I may not be able to mount one on my roof either. I guess the trees around the house have grown too large.



My moms Dish had to be moved from the side of the house to a pole in the grass. She was none to happy. But I will be alot happier when I go visit and plop down in front of the tube (we need to change that term) after stuffing myself on moms cooking.


----------



## DonB2

"Nothing says "white trash" quite as good as a satellite dish mounted on a 2x4 held down by cinder blocks with cables laying on the ground in front of the mobile home with the faded red 68 Camero parked on the dirt.


I'M DUCKING !!!!!!!!"


Nothing wrong with faded red as long as its rust free. Although I would prefer a Firebird over Camero. Just a personel preference. Was not too many 60's GM's that I didn't like.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"My moms Dish had to be moved from the side of the house to a pole in the grass. She was none to happy. But I will be alot happier when I go visit and plop down in front of the tube (we need to change that term) after stuffing myself on moms cooking. "


My Mom just got cable for the first time last year. When she called up to subscribe they wanted to know who she was with before. She said no one. They would not believe her and thought she was lieing to them.


I can't go there for dinner though, as it is farther North than where Pepar hails from.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing says "white trash" quite as good as a satellite dish mounted on a 2x4 held down by cinder blocks with cables laying on the ground ...



If we can turn a Sat Dish in to a Water Feature or Bird Feeder we could make lots of money. I know some people in apartments place a grill cover over their Dish in a bucket to mask them, of course a grill in the middle of the yard isn't any better.









You have forced me to admit Cable is better at not being seen. (especially if you have an appointment for service







)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But why does it have to be liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather the news be presented in the Sports Center format. (nicknames and all)



Conservative press in the sense of "towing the party line" as opposed to a Liberal press "questioning the status quo".


As far as news in the Sports Center format, Hardball, O'Reilly, and Countdown are pretty close.
























But I can almost hear the "Commy Katey" wisecracks already.


We'd better stop the politics or we'll get zapped by our friendly moderator.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Verizon will only likely deploy FIOS across their telco footprint. AT&T would deploy Project Lightwave across theirs, which, with their pending merger with Bell South, would indicate that AT&T would be the likely suspect in North Carolina.



North Carolina is not that homogonous in terms of carriers. Right now right where I am I can only get Verizon service. Bellsouth/AT&T is not an option. Not at all. My mother-in-law gets her local service from Sprint (Wake Forest). My friends in Raleigh are Bellsouth customers. So what telco sponsored broadband options you have will be based on who services you right now, unless we get some actual telco competition. It's more likely that the FCC will decide that having the cable monopoloy dual with the telco monopoloy is sufficent competition.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> North Carolina is not that homogonous in terms of carriers. Right now right where I am I can only get Verizon service. Bellsouth/AT&T is not an option. Not at all. My mother-in-law gets her local service from Sprint (Wake Forest). My friends in Raleigh are Bellsouth customers. So what telco sponsored broadband options you have will be based on who services you right now, unless we get some actual telco competition. It's more likely that the FCC will decide that having the cable monopoloy dual with the telco monopoloy is sufficent competition.



Yea, because of all the mergers and aquisitions, there are some areas that are a patchwork quilt of providers. There are distinct large geographic regions of several states that are, however, dominated by one of the "big 3". Those are obviously the areas which will be deployed first simply out of efficiency. The fact that you are a Verizon subscriber in a sea of AT&T may work against you. Hopefully there will be some horse trading to solidify footprint clusters.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pepar,
> 
> 
> "Planted, most likely, by TWC. "
> 
> 
> You are too funny!!!



[Cliff Claven]Yeah, it's part of their neighborhood beautification program.[/Cliff Claven]


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We'd better stop the politics or we'll get zapped by our friendly moderator.



There's a moderator on this thread?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a moderator on this thread?



Maybe not. Maybe that's why it's so entertaining.
























Are you still in Colorado???


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, that was me. Believe it or not Posg "Cables Champion" came thru with 2 dishes for me. (He's alot more abrasive in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 'Just kiddin' Thanks again Posg'



You're absolutely welcome. Be careful, though. Don't ruin my "abrasive" reputation !!!


"Cable Rules!!!"


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I admire you for sticking up for your employer just like I feel abliged to stick up for the cable industry, which has fed MY family all these years. Apologies for the abuse. You know it ain't personal.



No problem. The difference is, I don't constantly bash the cable industry, nor do I constantly make false predictions about same.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Problem is that over half of the installed HDTV base are "HD-Ready" sets with an NTSC only tuner. Those folks rely on a cable box for their local HD channels. All the signal strength in the world won't help them unless they buy an expensive hard to fine outboard HDTV tuner and antenna.
> 
> 
> There are still HD-Ready sets being sold......
> 
> 
> THAT's the problem.



Again, that;s the viewer's _choice_ . If the viewer choses to forego the freedom of not having to pay for HD, then that's the viewers choice. In the end, it's indesputably cheaper to pay the money for the equipment to receive HD OTA then it is to pay a cable company to deliver it via a wire.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kd4pbs,
> 
> 
> I resist making political comments, because this is not the time or place. But one thing is been true over and over in history. The first thing to be eliminated in a totalitarium regime is a free liberal press. We should be thankful we still have one. It is what keeps those in power under control.



So, the press should be liberal slanted, but not conservative slanted? I'm sorry, it seems awful one-sided in your socialistic world for me.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Packagers", which do little or no local production, rely basically on network and syndicated faire, have little or no community involvement, and usually are managed from a distant corporate headquaters, and see stations more as real estate investments. Don't replace anything until absolutely necessary. This quarter's bottom line is about as "visionary" as it gets. More concerned about pleasing stockholders than the public trust. Anybody you know?



I think that maybe you really need to take a tour of our facility. You couldn't be any more off in left field as far as the "...until it's absolutely neccessary." comment. I think that part of this may be related to your apparent liberal views. On the other hand, I live by the "if it ain't broke..." adage.


Maybe if you were on this side of the industry you would see things a bit more clearly, and discover that your hard demarcation between what you label as "types of broadcasters" are not as defined as you may think. At least they aren't in this market.


----------



## kd4pbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing says "white trash" quite as good as a satellite dish mounted on a 2x4 held down by cinder blocks with cables laying on the ground in front of the mobile home with the faded red 68 Camero parked on the dirt.
> 
> 
> I'M DUCKING !!!!!!!!!



Silly white trash. How dare they exist? Why, in the ideal Socialistic government, this type thing would not happen!


Dude, you just lost a bunch of credibility with me in that statement. Not only are you in the dark about alot of things you speak of, but you're a bigot as well.


Time for me to bow out of this thread guys, it's obvious to me this is going nowhere fast.


If anyone needs any professional technical TV or HDTV advice, please give me or NBC17ENG an email.


73

...-.-


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe not. Maybe that's why it's so entertaining.



When the cat's away . .











> Quote:
> Are you still in Colorado???



Yup. In a motel on the San Juan River in Pagosa Springs. Just got back from Durango where I went for dinner. What a cool town!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time for me to bow out of this thread guys, it's obvious to me this is going nowhere fast.



You let yourself be goaded into resigning?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd4pbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Silly white trash. How dare they exist? Why, in the ideal Socialistic government, this type thing would not happen!
> 
> 
> Dude, you just lost a bunch of credibility with me in that statement. Not only are you in the dark about alot of things you speak of, but you're a bigot as well.
> 
> 
> Time for me to bow out of this thread guys, it's obvious to me this is going nowhere fast.
> 
> 
> If anyone needs any professional technical TV or HDTV advice, please give me or NBC17ENG an email.
> 
> 
> 73
> 
> ...-.-



But it's OK if NBC does a whole series (My Name is Earl) bashing "white trash"???





















And Jerry Springer, isn't that just one big "white trash" joke ???


And then there's Larry the Cable Guy (no relation), Jeff Foxworthy, et. al. Anyway, maybe I wasn't politically correct enough. Maybe "red neck" is a more excepted terminology.


The last thing in the world I am is a bigot. Like I said earlier, what really gets my goat is ignorance, greed, and hatred. If that makes me a "liberal", then that's what I am.
























I've got a deal for you. No more Sinclair bashing if you accept my apologies. Promise.


I'll even accept your invitation to tour your facilities if you let me buy you lunch sometime.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When the cat's away . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. In a motel on the San Juan River in Pagosa Springs. Just got back from Durango where I went for dinner. What a cool town!



I think I want YOUR job !!!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I want YOUR job !!!












It does take me to interesting, beautiful and/or very cool locations.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

More NBC problems.


Nothing but black "flickering" and noise"crackle" during the office and earl. Both on Time Warner and OTA.


Why must we put up with this every week? Cant the local NBC people fix these problems? There is nothing on NBC that intrest me except, Earl and The Office and I have to watch nothing but problems the whole time.


come on NBC17ENG, what is the deal?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More NBC problems.
> 
> 
> Nothing but black "flickering" and noise"crackle" during the office and earl. Both on Time Warner and OTA.



DVRd Earl and during the first 10 minutes there were 3 or 4 instances of heavy pixellation and stuttering. Nothing that lasted more than a couple of seconds though, annoying but not devestating.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVRd Earl and during the first 10 minutes there were 3 or 4 instances of heavy pixellation and stuttering. Nothing that lasted more than a couple of seconds though, annoying but not devestating.



did you watch The Office? almost not watchable.


----------



## posg

I've been getting like a quick flash where the video drops out. Almost looks like someone walking in front of the camera. I don't see it on WITN.


One other item of curiosity.


During primetime on NBC, the standard definition content within HD programs looks like it is upconverted. Daytime NBC doesn't have that same punch.


I happened to catch the Norfolk NBC station the other morning, and the TODAY show had that same "upconverted" look. Also, not nearly as much "overshoot" as on WNCN and WITN.


Wondering what the reason is.....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did you watch The Office? almost not watchable.



It is not just The Office, either. Every NBC primetime show I watch is suffering from this (the L&O extended franchise & Earl).


I suppose the good thing is that I'm getting used to it. I didn't even notice it when I watched The Office







The one thing I did notice is that it totally freaked out the commercial skipping feature on Mythtv (these black frames look too much like the black frames around commercials).


Drew


----------



## dgmayor

Watching the Canes game now on NBC and it's blinking in and out every now and then similar to Earl/Office the other night...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching the Canes game now on NBC and it's blinking in and out every now and then similar to Earl/Office the other night...



I wasn't watching it but after just reading your post I turned to it on TWC ch.217 and see the same blinking. Blinks black at random intervals. Happened atleast 7/8 times within a minute. It's doing it with the 8300HD and with my tv's built-in QAM tuner.


----------



## Daryl L

It's doing it during the Kentucky Derby also.


----------



## SteveFitz1

I was watching the last 10 minutes of the Canes game on Ch 17 OTA and the blinking/flashing was there as well. Very distracting. :-(


Steve


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More NBC problems.
> 
> 
> Nothing but black "flickering" and noise"crackle" during the office and earl. Both on Time Warner and OTA.
> 
> 
> Why must we put up with this every week? Cant the local NBC people fix these problems? There is nothing on NBC that intrest me except, Earl and The Office and I have to watch nothing but problems the whole time.
> 
> 
> come on NBC17ENG, what is the deal?



The deal is I can't fix anything I don't know is happening. Yes I saw the flashes on the Canes game, but there's no way I'm stoopid enough to shut it down for several minutes when most likely it was inbound from the source, as is typical with live events. No I did not see it on the Derby afterwards, and since it appeared stable, I went home.


I now have an 8300 in the office, but it only reveals what airs on TWC. I can't compare it with off air at this time, and I have to rely on you folks for that information. Thanks for confirmation it's on both.


That confirms it's inbound from the dish. The satellite dude was here last week, any idea how long this has been happening?


----------



## posg

WNCN-DT was flashing several times a minute Saturday at least during the NBC Evening Newscast. Switched to WITN-DT, no problems, so doubt it an NBC problem.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The deal is I can't fix anything I don't know is happening. Yes I saw the flashes on the Canes game, but there's no way I'm stoopid enough to shut it down for several minutes when most likely it was inbound from the source, as is typical with live events. No I did not see it on the Derby afterwards, and since it appeared stable, I went home.
> 
> 
> I now have an 8300 in the office, but it only reveals what airs on TWC. I can't compare it with off air at this time, and I have to rely on you folks for that information. Thanks for confirmation it's on both.
> 
> 
> That confirms it's inbound from the dish. The satellite dude was here last week, any idea how long this has been happening?



At least a week. It's not just live HD programming on NBC 17. The few weekly NBC series that I do watch (The Office, Medium, SVU) were all awful. Flashes every 15 sec or so.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That confirms it's inbound from the dish. The satellite dude was here last week, any idea how long this has been happening?



It has been happening for a few weeks at least. I think it predates the satellite dude..

HDTV-NUT complained about this on April 14 and you replied to him about it..


Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The deal is I can't fix anything I don't know is happening. Yes I saw the flashes on the Canes game, but there's no way I'm stoopid enough to shut it down for several minutes when most likely it was inbound from the source, as is typical with live events. No I did not see it on the Derby afterwards, and since it appeared stable, I went home.



I only watched about 1 to 2 minutes of the start of the Derby then turned away. It may have stopped afterwards but I did see it flash a couple times within the first minute before I turned. I figured it was a network problem. Unfortunately due to my distance from the tower I can't catch WNCN-DT during the afternoon so I couldn't check OTA.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I caught it several times on this morning's local news, so I went in and reset the HD encoder while I was waiting for the manufactures to call back. Never got that call, but I haven't seen it since, either.


A quick glitch like that is hard to determine where it originates from. One report does not mean everyone sees it, but when two or more of you see it, then I can get a better grasp on where to look.


You know I appreciate ya'll, and please feel free to PM here or send email from the website. AVSforum only alerts me once a day when a new post is made, so I haven't had a chance to peek in lately. It does alert me of new PM's, so that's always the best way to get my attention.


----------



## Daryl L




----------



## WNCN17ENG

The "glitch" now looks like it looses horizontal sync. Doesn't dip to black tho on the brighter side!


Sigh!


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "glitch" now looks like it looses horizontal sync. Doesn't dip to black tho on the brighter side!
> 
> 
> Sigh!



Its still there. I noticed it yesterday during the Canes game. Watching Dateline tonight it was there. I used my DVR to rewind and take a slow look. It was completely black for about 1 second (3 taps on the forward (right) side of the remote Select).


Really annoying....


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its still there. I noticed it yesterday during the Canes game. Watching Dateline tonight it was there. I used my DVR to rewind and take a slow look. It was completely black for about 1 second (3 taps on the forward (right) side of the remote Select).
> 
> 
> Really annoying....




yup, we are now watching West Wing, that we recorded on our HD DVR it sucks...this was happening on Las Vegas as well.


----------



## dgmayor

Seemed worse to me during West Wing, where I'd lose sound here and there along with the picture drop outs.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Found it last night. It was the Neilson encoder screwing it up prior to my encoder. They add data to the video and audio for ratings collection. It picked last night to get worse, but at least bad enough for us to catch it in the act.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Found it last night. It was the Neilson encoder screwing it up prior to my encoder. They add data to the video and audio for ratings collection. It picked last night to get worse, but at least bad enough for us to catch it in the act.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



It's ironic that a device which is intended to _confirm_ viewership is actually causing viewers to tune out.


----------



## toadfannc

If you're like me and love the NFL and college football, here's some more bad news for us- coming this fall (see below). The NFL Network- which we do not have (TWC is the only top cable provider to NOT carry the NFL Network)- is expanding to college football. E-mail, e-mail, e-mail (for what it's worth) to [email protected] .

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colum...-network_x.htm


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're like me and love the NFL and college football, here's some more bad news for us- coming this fall (see below). The NFL Network- which we do not have (TWC is the only top cable provider to NOT carry the NFL Network)- is expanding to college football. E-mail, e-mail, e-mail (for what it's worth) to [email protected] .
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colum...-network_x.htm



Thanks for the heads up. I knew they had 8 exclusive NFL games this year, but I didn't know they were late-season (the ones that count).

At least that gives Posg more time to make excuses for TWC not having the channel yet.


Also I think you need to find the email address of someone higher up the food chain. As it's been stated TWC can't add channels regionally. So in other words Dressler has no input on what national channels get added. IMHO


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I knew they had 8 exclusive NFL games this year, but I didn't know they were late-season (the ones that count).
> 
> At least that gives Posg more time to make excuses for TWC not having the channel yet.
> 
> 
> Also I think you need to find the email address of someone higher up the food chain. As it's been stated TWC can't add channels regionally. So in other words Dressler has no input on what national channels get added. IMHO



Dressler is the top of the food chain. He's the Exec VP for Programming for Time Warner Cable (corporate). You're right though ... the local TWC execs are absolutely powerless about carriage agreements.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I knew they had 8 exclusive NFL games this year, but I didn't know they were late-season (the ones that count).
> 
> At least that gives Posg more time to make excuses for TWC not having the channel yet.
> 
> 
> Also I think you need to find the email address of someone higher up the food chain. As it's been stated TWC can't add channels regionally. So in other words Dressler has no input on what national channels get added. IMHO



My guess, and it is only a guess, that the joint acquistion of Adelphia by TWC/Comcast will involve some footprint cluster restructuring, so all parties are avoiding being in the middle of contract negotiations which would futher complicate the transition.


Only a guess. But there's always DirecTV and Dish for those who can't wait.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Found it last night. It was the Neilson encoder screwing it up prior to my encoder. They add data to the video and audio for ratings collection. It picked last night to get worse, but at least bad enough for us to catch it in the act.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Great! I'm glad you found it.


One more question: I watched Friday's "Conviction" last night, and I noticed that it had the "sparkles" bigtime. If you watch a scene that is dark, or closely watch somebody in a dark suit, you notice lots of little white dots appearing at random. It looks almost like "snow" from an analog signal. Was this also from the Neilson encoder?


Drew


----------



## posg

In case anyone's interested, here's a comprehensive article regarding the status of the Adelphia/Comcast/Time Warner menage a tois, which may lend some insight as to why none of the parties are making any major programming moves, particularly related to sports.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6304924.html


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Found it last night. It was the Neilson encoder screwing it up prior to my encoder. They add data to the video and audio for ratings collection. It picked last night to get worse, but at least bad enough for us to catch it in the act.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Kewl, thx for the hard work.


----------



## DonB2

Neilson encoder


How does this encoder no who is watching what channel?


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Thanks NBC17ENG, I will pm you from now on when I see a problem.


We do appricate your help.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dressler is the top of the food chain. He's the Exec VP for Programming for Time Warner Cable (corporate). You're right though ... the local TWC execs are absolutely powerless about carriage agreements.



My Bad.









I thought it was stated he was the regional VP.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess, and it is only a guess, that the joint acquistion of Adelphia by TWC/Comcast will involve some footprint cluster restructuring, so all parties are avoiding being in the middle of contract negotiations which would futher complicate the transition.
> 
> 
> Only a guess. But there's always DirecTV and Dish for those who can't wait.



I am setup for my DISH install tomorrow. And if a hefty Tip and a Chainsaw can't get it done, I'll try the same with DirecTv.










Even if TWC adds ESPN2-HD and NFL this year, I'll bet DISH and DirecTv have HGTV-HD, FOOD-HD, and NG-HD for more than a year before TWC gets them.


----------



## zim2dive

Not to bash, but to share the wealth that TWC billing isn't exactly faultless (as aspersions have been cast at the Sat companies), I didn't have to dig this up, it happened to me...


-mid Mar.. called to cancel cable*but not RR) (to switch to Sat), cancel accepted

-called back to confirm cancel.. was offered Digipic 1000 (my existing level of service) at $XX... accepted this offer.. warned them about the existing cancel work order, was told no cancel in system, no worries

- next day... cable disconnected.. sigh.. called for reconnect.. explained offer I had been given which was re-applied by someone not in the retention dept, told no problem all was well again.

- next bill (mid April)... a mess of credits, pkgs, etc.... noticed that my RR special had been cancelled, and that the HD Suite ($7) had been added without my asking... so my new bill was >= to my bill before the retention pkg (funny how that works...)

- day after next bill.. called and got RR special re-instated, ask for HD Suite removal, thought that would corrrect everything

- early May... Bill+2 comes... RR svc now correct.. HD Suite STILL on my bill, and Digipic 1000 price is still $XX + $7 (I am not including the cost of the HD DVR, I knew that would be $XX + $7, but now I am being billed $XX + $7 + $7)


Can't wait to see what shenanigans show up on the next bill. And yes, I have notes, and names documenting all calls (except mid-Apr). Its just not worth the fight. I'll be looking at Sat again when I have more time. So if I seem biased against TWC, I think its rather justified.


Be sure to check those bills carefully.


Mike


----------



## Daryl L

Just incase nobody noticed, TWC added a new channel sometime withing the last few days. No, no don't get excited.







It's no HD channel nor a sports channel either. It's TWC ch.194 EWTN: Eternal Word TV Network.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am setup for my DISH install tomorrow. And if a hefty Tip and a Chainsaw can't get it done, I'll try the same with DirecTv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if TWC adds ESPN2-HD and NFL this year, I'll bet DISH and DirecTv have HGTV-HD, FOOD-HD, and NG-HD for more than a year before TWC gets them.



quility VS quanity for me. you will have more channels but they just wont be the same quility. you may say you dont care but you will see what im saying. i liked dish so much that i cancelled it 2 and a half days later. directV? if your even considering DirectV you cant be that much into HD.


----------



## posg

If you think TWC's billing is bad now (it is), what do you think it would be like with "a la carte"?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just incase nobody noticed, TWC added a new channel sometime withing the last few days. No, no don't get excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no HD channel nor a sports channel either. It's TWC ch.194 EWTN: Eternal Word TV Network.



Great. Yet another religious channel. They have no problem adding religious, shopping or hispanic channels.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great. Yet another religious channel. They have no problem adding religious, shopping or hispanic channels.



At least EWTN doesn't have Benny Hinn.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quility VS quanity for me. you will have more channels but they just wont be the same quility. you may say you dont care but you will see what im saying. i liked dish so much that i cancelled it 2 and a half days later. directV? if your even considering DirectV you cant be that much into HD.



You are on the record yet again that Cable quality is better. Do you just cut and paste or actually type it each time ?










I just got DISH with HD installed at my moms, and was more than pleased with the quality and the quantity took some time just to get thru. Other than what I always notice between her 50" Sony Wega LCD Projection and my 62" Toshiba DLP the HD is great. I see screen door effect on hers even on OTA.


Your DirecTv comment puts alot of weight with INHD. Sports fans would rather have ESPN2-HD, NFL-HD, and NFL Package in HD, not to mention both DISH and DirecTv being able to record WB-HD via OTA.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They have no problem adding religious, shopping or hispanic channels.



Ya, I have to ask myself, how many people with a Digital Box are going to be watching black religion channels. I just dont understand it..


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, I have to ask myself, how many people with a Digital Box are going to be watching black religion channels. I just dont understand it..



I'm fairly sure there are people with digital boxes who are both black and religious.


----------



## IamtheWolf

I set my STB to output 720p, 480p and 480i only, without 1080i selected. From time-to-time (about 1 or 2 times per week) the box gets changed to 1080i only, and not the other 3 I have chosen.


Is anyone else getting a similar experience? Anyone have an explanation for this? I am certain it is not being changed by anyone in the household.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's ironic that a device which is intended to _confirm_ viewership is actually causing viewers to tune out.



LMAO! True, so true. They have an "undefeatable system". It encodes data in the vertical interval, on the top line of active video, and in the audio bits. Naturally, the video bits don't survive the compression, but the audio makes it through. It "watermarks" the stream to identify the source, and verify to them it is actually on the air. Analog has one also, but it has not given the problems the HD unit has had.


Sparkles is an odd thing for digital. I expect it is the cause, but only time will tell. You guys and gals will have to let me know if it is gone while their encoder is bypassed.


They reported the log file was full of errors, but they dialed into it all day today and it was rock steady. During the Soaps, I punched direct to the sat dish, and it went crazy. Interesting, but bewildering. My career is never boring!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you think TWC's billing is bad now (it is), what do you think it would be like with "a la carte"?



That is probably the first real reason not to go to "a la carte" I have heard.

Of course every time I shop at Walmart, I buy "a la carte". And they seem to figure it out.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure there are people with digital boxes who are both black and religious.



I never said there wasnt. I said, "how many". Stop trying to find something to be offended about.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never said there wasnt. I said, "how many". Stop trying to find something to be offended about.



You said how many people with digital boxes are going to be watching? What you basically said was that the kind of people who watch digital TV are not black and religious. There are probably more who watch those channels than a good chunk of what's on the digital tier and definitely more than CurrentTV.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set my STB to output 720p, 480p and 480i only, without 1080i selected. From time-to-time (about 1 or 2 times per week) the box gets changed to 1080i only, and not the other 3 I have chosen.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting a similar experience? Anyone have an explanation for this? I am certain it is not being changed by anyone in the household.



I'm having a similar problem. My 8300 keeps setting the parental lock function to on. I keep having to disable it every day. Not sure what is causing it.


----------



## dgmayor

 http://www.betanews.com/article/Cox_...VRs/1147116404 


Interesting article that I found this morning. Apparently Cox has been sending out surveys to some subscribers to feel out their thoughts on replacing the DVR's they have with TiVo systems..


----------



## tommy122

I have a TV in my bedroom that has a straight cable hookup (no cable box). This TV has gone belly up. I was thinking of replacing it with a small HD LCD. Is it true that even if the new TV has a tuner, it still will not pick up HD with just a straight cable(TWC) hookup? If this is true, then I guess there is no point in spending the extra bucks for a HD TV.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you think TWC's billing is bad now (it is), what do you think it would be like with "a la carte"?



Lessee.. justifying a lousy prodcut model by emphasizing the company's incompetence... hmmm










What do I think? I think THAT (a la carte) would be worth the effort. When I'm stuck buying 100 ch's I don't want (just to get the HD channels), that is not.


Besides, any 2 year old (except those working at TWC billing) could design a web or cable-box-interactive interface to allow easy channel selection.


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it true that even if the new TV has a tuner, it still will not pick up HD with just a straight cable(TWC) hookup?



That's not necessarily true.


If the TV has a QAM tuner, then it can receive the unencrypted HD channels (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and PBS). If the TV also has a slot for a CableCARD, and a CableCARD has been installed, then it can also receive any encrypted HD channels that you have subscribed to.


----------



## DonB2

tommy122 ,


And a TV can have a ATSC tuner but still not have QAM capability. You really need to read the specs of each tv to see what they have or don't have included.


Cable Card capability would probably be better as it would decode while QAM will only show those digital Channels that are free to air.


-DonB2


----------



## WRoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles is an odd thing for digital. I expect it is the cause, but only time will tell. You guys and gals will have to let me know if it is gone while their encoder is bypassed.



Last night "The Apprentice" was chock full of them. They were also present on the local 17 news @ 11.


When I freeze the image on my 8300 YD and examine them they appear as completely distinct white spots. (I could probably count their pixel size if that would be helpful) While the the image is in motion they seem to pop in and out in a random manner like dust spots on a film. Although they don't appear to show any particular regularity or organization I somehow get the impression of movement from the bottom of the image toward the top.


I plan on keeping a notebook with me and logging what I notice and will PM you with what I record.


BTW - I'm very impressed and grateful that you have the dedication and professionalism to be a participant in this forum and have been so solicitious of viewer input about your signal! Thanks!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

yes, the sparkles are still very much there and in full effect.


----------



## DonB2

I watched a little OTA ATSC NBC last night and did not see what is being described as sparkles.


I will keep looking.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched a little OTA ATSC NBC last night and did not see what is being described as sparkles.
> 
> 
> I will keep looking.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



They're there. Look in the black side bars of 4:3 source material, assuming you're not using the "Stretch-O-Rama" mode. Looks like EMI-Lite. (EMI=electromechanical interference, sometimes seen on weak VHF channels OTA)


----------



## dslate69

The more important question is...

What was on NBC last night worth watching ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The more important question is...
> 
> What was on NBC last night worth watching ?



"Headlines" on Leno. Nothing else. Poor peacock. It's been pretty sad since they moved all the good stuff to "Universal HD".


----------



## SouthernJet

I sometimes get 'pulsing' in the HD picture here, where when black backgrounds are shown the picture will pulse making the blacks go black, light lack, black , light black etc.

It almost is exclusively a CH. 211 ABC-HD problem.

Am I the only one?


----------



## SouthernJet

What are the main HD channels we are missing, based on Industry quality reviews? I mean Universal-HD stinks in my opinion so I would rather lose that and get ESPN2HD or National Geographig HD.

So, my question is (caus ei am sure I dont know all the quality HD channels out there), what are the 'best' HD channels we are not getting?

I wil lstart the list with:

ESPN2-HD

National Geographic-HD


----------



## posg

Basic HD channels available but not currently carried are:

ESPN2 (limited HD content)

National Geographic

MHD (MTV)

HGTV

NFL Network (limited HD content)

Wealth TV


HD Pay channels not currently available:

Cinemax

The Movie Channel

Starz


HD Broadcast Networks not currently carried:

WB

UPN (local affiltiate does not offer HD)


miss anything ???


----------



## dslate69

Guess who has ESPN2-HD and the NFL Network along with 21 other HD channels?

Here's a hint: It's not Posg.










And man the OTA tuner in my new Vip622 is 10 times better than the one built in my TV. I can record WB-HD too.


Hey TWC, so long sucka.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess who has ESPN2-HD and the NFL Network along with 21 other HD channels?
> 
> Here's a hint: It's not Posg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man the OTA tuner in my new Vip622 is 10 times better than the one built in my TV. I can record WB-HD too.
> 
> 
> Hey TWC, so long sucka.



I take it the installation was a success??? Enjoy !!!


----------



## posg

P.S.


It looks like the week between today and next Tuesday, ESPN2 has 12.5 total hours of HD programming. 8.5 of that is programmed between Midnight and 6AM. I'm not sure NFL Network has any HD this week, they don't indicate any HD on their website.


----------



## DonB2

"They're there. Look in the black side bars of 4:3 source material, assuming you're not using the "Stretch-O-Rama" mode. Looks like EMI-Lite. (EMI=electromechanical interference, sometimes seen on weak VHF channels OTA)"


I was thinking Solar flare ups.


I agree that overall there is not much I have been watching on NBC so consequently would probably miss seeing the sparkles.


Last night I happened to catch some show on NBC at 10pm I think with Frasier"Kelsey Grammer" in it.


PBS has not had much to offer either lately. I use to like watching the Nova and science types shows but IMHO that Texas Cowboy series that they have tieing up prime time recently is garbage. And so was the one they had a few years ago with Pilgrims living the Pilgrim life.


And than to add insult to injury PBS has the Cowboy show on 5.1 and the HD 5.2 simultaneously so there is no alternative programming to watch.


-DonB2


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> It looks like the week between today and next Tuesday, ESPN2 has 12.5 total hours of HD programming. 8.5 of that is programmed between Midnight and 6AM. I'm not sure NFL Network has any HD this week, they don't indicate any HD on their website.



Total time in HD is not the point. It's quality ... not quantity. You tell me- would you rather watch live MLB on ESPN2HD or the circa 1975 repeat garbage on Universal HD? InHD, InHD2, etc. are nice, but they just repeat the same shows over and over. Point being ... of course, we all wish that all channels were 24/7 HD, but I could really care less to see "PTI" and "Around the Horn" in HD. ESPNs HD content value (on ESPNHD and ESPN2HD) is in live sports ... which we are missing out on by not having ESPN2HD.


----------



## posg

OK here's the challenge.


Go to the following website:

http://hd.espn.com/hd/ 


Using the tabs at the top of the schedule, review ESPN2's schedule for the week. INHD carries live NBA, NHL, MLB. Where's all the live HD sports on ESPN2???? Notta, nothing. I'm just don't see what I'm missing.


And NFL Network??? They have raised the asking price from 20-25 cents/month/sub to 50-75 cents/month/sub. With 500,000 subscribers in the Raleigh cluster, that's $3,000,000/year. No matter how you slice it, that's a lot for 8 lousy games/year.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK here's the challenge.
> 
> 
> Go to the following website:
> 
> http://hd.espn.com/hd/
> 
> 
> Using the tabs at the top of the schedule, review ESPN2's schedule for the week. INHD carries live NBA, NHL, MLB. Where's all the live HD sports on ESPN2???? Notta, nothing. I'm just don't see what I'm missing.
> 
> 
> And NFL Network??? They have raised the asking price from 20-25 cents/month/sub to 50-75 cents/month/sub. With 500,000 subscribers in the Raleigh cluster, that's $3,000,000/year. No matter how you slice it, that's a lot for 8 lousy games/year.



InHD buys games from other networks ... which is fine with me. I'm not dissing them in terms of sports. I'm grateful for it. But, ESPN is increasing the number of live sporting events that they are putting on ESPN2HD (MLB, upcoming Soccer World Cup). I, personally, don't care for all of the sports that ESPN shows (ex. soccer, drag racing, etc.) in HD, but it is certainly better than NOT having it.


As for the NFL Network ... you're right- the NFL is increasing its asking price-- and they should. The network is an advertising bonanza and is raking in money. All of the other major cable providers did not have a problem with carriage agreements-- just TWC. Now we're really screwed since TWC could have had it years ago at half the price. You're right about one thing-- TWC will never pay for it now, no matter how many of their customers beg for it. They don't give a damn-- their attitude is if you don't like us, leave.


I would love to get National Geographic HD as well as many of the others listed. The problem that is frustrating all of us on this and other forums, is that TWC does NOTHING!!!!!! They are always last to add anything of substance.


----------



## posg

NFL Network is already putting pressure on Dish Network to put it on a lower lever tier.


Between ESPN, retransmission cash payments for network broadcast channels, and now NFL network, the NFL is probably gets 10% of my monthly cable payment.


If there were ever an argument for a la carte, subsidizing sport leagues is it.


And if the NFL Network is an "advertising bonanza raking in the money", why do they need to raise their carriage fees 125% ???


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network is already putting pressure on Dish Network to put it on a lower lever tier.
> 
> 
> Between ESPN, retransmission cash payments for network broadcast channels, and now NFL network, the NFL is probably gets 10% of my monthly cable payment.
> 
> 
> If there were ever an argument for a la carte, subsidizing sport leagues is it.



.


Hey, I'd gladly pay for quality sports (especially in HD) over the garbage that I'm forced to pay for now ... SD and HD.


----------



## posg

I'm probably really gonna regret saying this, but I'm not a big sports fan. I don't have any problem with anyone who is, but I'm not. So much of the high cost programming on both broadcast and subscription television is sports, that it is incumbant that a cable or satellite provider look after the interests of ALL subscribers.


The fact that networks like ESPN and NFL have severe rate penalties for providers who place their channels on anything less than a universal package is not really fair to those who don't really want them. It's incumbant upon cable operators and satellite operators to keep these guys and cable/satellite rates somewhat under control by being hard negotiators. Sports is a huge part of the reason cable/sat rates are as high as they already are. I applaud the efforts of those who try to keep them somewhat under control.


----------



## dslate69

Posg (or any other DISH hater







),

I now have 29 HD channels. How many do you have?










Yea, I agree that the NFL Network won't pay for itself until I am watching those 8 games I couldn't on TWC. And I am sure they are going to have lots more compelling content with all the money they are throwing into it. And ESPN2-HD will be hit and miss just like all the ESPNs. Rest assure though once college basketball bounces around again, I would sooner give up my first born than be without it.










Did I tell ya, I got a 30sec skip now.







Oh and I have already deleted all the channels I don't want to see from the guide.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm probably really gonna regret saying this, but I'm not a big sports fan. I don't have any problem with anyone who is, but I'm not. So much of the high cost programming on both broadcast and subscription television is sports, that it is incumbant that a cable or satellite provider look after the interests of ALL subscribers.
> 
> 
> The fact that networks like ESPN and NFL have severe rate penalties for providers who place their channels on anything less than a universal package is not really fair to those who don't really want them. It's incumbant upon cable operators and satellite operators to keep these guys and cable/satellite rates somewhat under control by being hard negotiators. Sports is a huge part of the reason cable/sat rates are as high as they already are. I applaud the efforts of those who try to keep them somewhat under control.



Sounds like you're for "a la carte" now.

Look forward to seeing you at the meetings.


----------



## AndyHDTV

I believe it is time to go another route.

[email protected] 

VP of Programming at ESPN


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched a little OTA ATSC NBC last night and did not see what is being described as sparkles.
> 
> 
> I will keep looking.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'm watching it free over the air also, and do not see it. Can you clear up my confusion, is it [sparkles] in the active picture, or just the black side bars? I didn't get a chance to review my 8300 primetime recording, but I did watch Medium at home. (I thought Kelsey Grammer looked better than he has in years, but could be the haircut)


BTW: We made a little cable swap, and put the Nielson encoder back online this afternoon. We may have to move it ahead in the program stream, but they can not determine what exactly went haywire.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching it free over the air also, and do not see it. Can you clear up my confusion, is it [sparkles] in the active picture, or just the black side bars?



I checked my recording of last night's SVU, and the sparkles were still there. The sparkles are not just in the 4:3 side bars for 4:3 material, they are in the active picture of 1080i HD shows. They are very easy to see in the opening seconds of Law & Order shows, when they have the black screen with the Law and Order logo.


This was recorded via QAM from TWC.


If you think it would help (and promise not to sue me







, I could probably get you the first few megs of the mpeg stream..


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching it free over the air also, and do not see it. Can you clear up my confusion, is it [sparkles] in the active picture, or just the black side bars? I didn't get a chance to review my 8300 primetime recording, but I did watch Medium at home. (I thought Kelsey Grammer looked better than he has in years, but could be the haircut)
> 
> 
> BTW: We made a little cable swap, and put the Nielson encoder back online this afternoon. We may have to move it ahead in the program stream, but they can not determine what exactly went haywire.



They're back!!! At least on the Today Show. OTA & TWC in both the active picture area and the grey side bars.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg (or any other DISH hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> I now have 29 HD channels. How many do you have?



This is the point in the debate where the TWC fans generally clam up rather than conceding the point. By my count, no matter how much you pay TWC has at most ~19 HD channels (assuming you even count "Movies On Demand HD" as a channel), and this puts you in the $90/mo range, vs. closer to $60/mo for the "Bronze" HD pkg (24 HD ch's if I recall correctly) (+/- $5/mo on those prices... stil nets $20-$30/mo difference.. and you are getting >5 more HD channels as well)


It is also nice (IMO) that the Sat companies do not force you to pick up all the "filler channel" tiers before allowing you to add their HD tier (last I checked).


Mike


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the point in the debate where the TWC fans generally clam up rather than conceding the point. By my count, no matter how much you pay TWC has at most ~19 HD channels (assuming you even count "Movies On Demand HD" as a channel), and this puts you in the $90/mo range, vs. closer to $60/mo for the "Bronze" HD pkg (24 HD ch's if I recall correctly) (+/- $5/mo on those prices... stil nets $20-$30/mo difference.. and you are getting >5 more HD channels as well)
> 
> 
> It is also nice (IMO) that the Sat companies do not force you to pick up all the "filler channel" tiers before allowing you to add their HD tier (last I checked).
> 
> 
> Mike



Actually I have the Silver package (for Fox Sports South) and no extra Movie channels. I came up with 29 by adding my my OTA HDs including WB which TWC doesn't have. I didn't add all the HD PPV channels or NFL-HD.


And the quality is better on SD and exactly the same on HD, for those keeping score.


----------



## toadfannc

If anyone out there still has their head in the sand, and wonders why TWC is not adding any decent programming ... here's why:

http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/437843.html 


Their (Time Warner corporate) business model is to take the enormous profits from certain business units (ex. TWC) and funnel it to struggling business units (ex. AOL). As a result, we (as TWC subscribers) suffer with a below average programming line-up (with no significant additions in over 2 years), while they count our money and divert it other parts of their empire.


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG ,


Using OTA ATSC tuner:


The sparkles are in the picture as well as the Side bars. I saw them this morning on the morning news at 7 am.


I also saw them on the commercials although on one commercial I sware I did not see them.


The audio crackel is still there when going from the show to a commercial but we discussed that back during the Olympics.


Yes, Kelsey looks no older than his Frasier show.


BTW- how does the Neilson Encoder count who is watching what show?


-DonB2


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone out there still has their head in the sand, and wonders why TWC is not adding any decent programming ... here's why:
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/437843.html
> 
> 
> Their (Time Warner corporate) business model is to take the enormous profits from certain business units (ex. TWC) and funnel it to struggling business units (ex. AOL). As a result, we (as TWC subscribers) suffer with a below average programming line-up (with no significant additions in over 2 years), while they count our money and divert it other parts of their empire.



Charge as much as possible while spending as little as possible on programming; good for shareholders, not so good for subscribers. As long as their trend lines vis-a-vis SAT remain favorable, they will follow their present buisness model. This is the strategy of a mature industry. No vigor, no excitement. And effectively, they have reached saturation. No more growth through adding subscribers. From here on revenue growth will be necessarily based on selling subscribers more extras. VOD, gaming (FPS, strategy, RPG), etc. They've reached the point of diminishing returns on adding free content. Cable subscribers who want more (desirable) channels can only hope that SAT makes more inroads into cable's marketshare, or better yet, telcos make significant progress in providing video services. "A body at rest tends to stay at rest, unless acted on by an outside force." Only if SAT or TEL upset the status quo will cable change . . for the better . . for subscribers.


Just my $.02.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Charge as much as possible while spending as little as possible on programming; good for shareholders, not so good for subscribers. As long as their trend lines vis-a-vis SAT remain favorable, they will follow their present buisness model. This is the strategy of a mature industry. No vigor, no excitement. And effectively, they have reached saturation. No more growth through adding subscribers. From here on revenue growth will be necessarily based on selling subscribers more extras. VOD, gaming (FPS, strategy, RPG), etc. They've reached the point of diminishing returns on adding free content. Cable subscribers who want more (desirable) channels can only hope that SAT makes more inroads into cable's marketshare, or better yet, telcos make significant progress in providing video services. "A body at rest tends to stay at rest, unless acted on by an outside force." Only if SAT or TEL upset the status quo will cable change . . for the better . . for subscribers.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



Very well said.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg (or any other DISH hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> I now have 29 HD channels. How many do you have?



Your counting worthless Voom channels that show the same thing every 15 minutes. Take away all the voom crap and your number is much lower.


PS. I dont care if you have 100 HD channels. My 18 HD channels are all much better in PQ so there!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your counting worthless Voom channels that show the same thing every 15 minutes. Take away all the voom crap and your number is much lower.
> 
> 
> PS. I dont care if you have 100 HD channels. My 18 HD channels are all much better in PQ so there!



That just sounded bitter.


Maybe you can point out the picture quality difference to me. You and Posg both are welcome to come check out my Picture Quality, just PM me.

I don't know what receiver you had, your signal strength, your cables etc. , but there are DISH forums here that bash DISH for some of the same stuff we bash TWC for like adding even more HD and software glitches. One thing I see over and over again is how great the Picture is compared to cable. Yea there is discussions of HD-Lite by the so called HD-Purest, but to everyone of those there are 50 post on new users moving from Cable that can't believe the difference.


So go on being a hater. Keep harping on the fact that all my channels aren't "5 Star" and ignore the fact that some of the channels I won't watch are the same TWC is carrying.


-------

I now have Caller-ID built in my receivers and a 16:9 guide that shows 3hours at a time.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your counting worthless Voom channels that show the same thing every 15 minutes. Take away all the voom crap and your number is much lower.



Aye, but by that same argument so are many of yours... TNT = the Law & Order/NBA channel, Universal HD does the same for Knight Rider/Quantum Leap.


Similar arguments for PBS HD, Discovery HD, INHD, INHD2, etc


Trust me, I wish this wasn't the case.. I thkn we'd all be much more satisfied if the programming had more variety. Point being, this is pot calling the kettle black.


EDIT: so at this point its a matter of who has more sucky/repeating channels







Your odds go up of finding some ago old series being repeated that at least you like










Mike


----------



## posg

The cable versus satellite argument five years down the road:


Each will offer around 50 "linear" HD channels.


Satellite will cobble together some sort of a DVR/IPTV download based VOD system.


Cable will give subscribers instant access to thousands of HD programs in a real time streaming IPTV VOD solution.


The difference will be:

Satellite: 50 linear HD channels + 50 DVR stored HD programs = 100 program choices

Cable: 50 linear HD channels + 1000's of VOD HD programs = 1000's of program choices


The technology pendulum is swinging towards the "fat pipe" segmentable capabilties of cable and/or fiber. What's happening on the internet with ABC offering free ad-supported streaming video of Lost, Housewife, etc. is the tip of the iceberg.


Satellite is the hare. Cable is the tortise.


Any questions ???


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable versus satellite argument five years down the road:
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Any questions ???



Yes.. why shouldn't we all flee to the hare (sat) until the tortoise (cable) catches up?










After all I'm watching TV now, not 5 years from now.


Mike


----------



## posg

Why does everybody picks on "Knight Rider" so much. It's at least as good as "Dukes of Hazzard".


Oh dear, I've probably offended someone. Wink, Wink, Wink.


----------



## DonB2

If we are talking oldies then Give me Sky King. I miss Penny.


-DonB2


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does everybody picks on "Knight Rider" so much. It's at least as good as "Dukes of Hazzard".
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I've probably offended someone. Wink, Wink, Wink.




Man those two shows were my favorite growing up!







Granted I was 5-10 years old. When Sci-Fi picked up Knight Rider a few years back I made myself watch every episode for nostalgia. I couldn't believe just how horrible the show was, since I had such fond memories of it as a kid.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.. why shouldn't we all flee to the hare (sat) until the tortoise (cable) catches up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all I'm watching TV now, not 5 years from now.
> 
> 
> Mike



Cable knows you'll be back. They have the long-term technology advantage. That's why they're not in a panic mode to add bulk simply to steal subscribers. That's why they don't do stupid deals with the likes of NFL.


Why do you think satellite wants service contracts? Satellite growth has peaked, their growth numbers are way down. Cable is now growing at a faster pace than satellite.


My money's on the tortise.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very well said.



Not being from anywhere near Raleigh, and among this tough crowd to boot, I need to speak well.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable versus satellite argument five years down the road:
> 
> 
> Each will offer around 50 "linear" HD channels.
> 
> 
> Satellite will cobble together some sort of a DVR/IPTV download based VOD system.
> 
> 
> Cable will give subscribers instant access to thousands of HD programs in a real time streaming IPTV VOD solution.
> 
> 
> The difference will be:
> 
> Satellite: 50 linear HD channels + 50 DVR stored HD programs = 100 program choices
> 
> Cable: 50 linear HD channels + 1000's of VOD HD programs = 1000's of program choices
> 
> 
> The technology pendulum is swinging towards the "fat pipe" segmentable capabilties of cable and/or fiber. What's happening on the internet with ABC offering free ad-supported streaming video of Lost, Housewife, etc. is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> Satellite is the hare. Cable is the tortise.
> 
> 
> Any questions ???



Sorry, can't resist. Cable has the capability/bandwidth you describe, but they will only offer what you say when they are forced to by competitors. I have cable, I love cable for the PQ and the ease and elegance in getting signals to my displays, but I wish SAT and TEL success - great success - as that is the only way cable will pony up the "50 linear HD channels + 1000's of VOD HD programs = 1000's of program choices."


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


I realise that this is a Raleigh forum and TWC may reign supreme in Raleigh but when you start speaking in cable generalities I am not as sure what you are saying is true.


Other parts of the country do not have TWC they have Comcast and other Digital Cable providers and there are places around the country where geographical boundaries dictate what brand cable someone gets and that choice may only be analog cable at present.


In these parts of the country SAT may still have a big advantage.


Also people who move a lot may just find SAT to be to their liking as they can take a familair friend with them.


Just my two cents.


-Donb2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable knows you'll be back. They have the long-term technology advantage. That's why they're not in a panic mode to add bulk simply to steal subscribers. That's why they don't do stupid deals with the likes of NFL.
> 
> 
> Why do you think satellite wants service contracts? Satellite growth has peaked, their growth numbers are way down. Cable is now growing at a faster pace than satellite.
> 
> 
> My money's on the tortise.



Let me translate...


If you want alot more HD content now and commitment to adding HD channels as they become available go with SAT.

If you have a little extra money, buy Stock in TWC.


It sounds like a sure return on your investment. Because we see all the advancements TWC is making and SAT is sitting on 10 year old technology and not making any advancements.







There will be plenty of time to count your money during reruns of Night Rider.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> I realise that this is a Raleigh forum and TWC may reign supreme in Raleigh but when you start speaking in cable generalities I am not as sure what you are saying is true.
> 
> 
> Other parts of the country do not have TWC they have Comcast and other Digital Cable providers and there are places around the country where geographical boundaries dictate what brand cable someone gets and that choice may only be analog cable at present.
> 
> 
> In these parts of the country SAT may still have a big advantage.
> 
> 
> Also people who move a lot may just find SAT to be to their liking as they can take a familair friend with them.
> 
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> -Donb2



I was a DirecTV subscriber for many years. I even had Dish for awhile. At one time satellite was the better service, both from a PQ, channel line-up, and PPV perspective. In many parts of the country, I'd say that's still true.


The big competition over the next few years is in the "triple play" arena; TV, phone and internet from a single provider. Cable has stolen a significant amount of phone business from the telcos, and now they're ready to fight back. When the choice is between bundled services from TWC or AT&T, or traditional phone service and satellite, well the latter will be on the sidelines.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me translate...
> 
> 
> If you want alot more HD content now and commitment to adding HD channels as they become available go with SAT.
> 
> If you have a little extra money, buy Stock in TWC.
> 
> 
> It sounds like a sure return on your investment. Because we see all the advancements TWC is making and SAT is sitting on 10 year old technology and not making any advancements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be plenty of time to count your money during reruns of Night Rider.



See, there you go again, bashing Knight Rider.





















.


Several years ago, I took the Universal Studio tour in CA, and the guide on the tram said something to the effect "And if you look to your left, you'll see 'Kit' from the NBC series 'Knight Rider'". Poor Kit was up on blocks with no hood and surrounded with weeds growing four foot tall.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If we are talking oldies then Give me Sky King. I miss Penny.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



And the plane's name was "Songbird". (And I didn't even have to look it up on the internet.)


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was a DirecTV subscriber for many years. I even had Dish for awhile. At one time satellite was the better service, both from a PQ, channel line-up, and PPV perspective. In many parts of the country, I'd say that's still true.
> 
> 
> The big competition over the next few years is in the "triple play" arena; TV, phone and internet from a single provider. Cable has stolen a significant amount of phone business from the telcos, and now they're ready to fight back. When the choice is between bundled services from TWC or AT&T, or traditional phone service and satellite, well the latter will be on the sidelines.



Every time you defend TWC you bring up RoadRunner and their VOIP offering.

We are talking TV Channels here. Let's compare Apples to Apples.

I concede that many customers like fewer bills even if it is higher than what 3 would be. I have RR and will keep it (with Business Class discount from my employer - not the bundle). I also have SunRocket VOIP for $199 a year.

Yea I have 3 bills instead of 1, but I have more HD channels, better SD quality and a better VOIP (more Features 2 numbers free and great quality).


So if you want to save "Checks"; go with the TWC bundle.

If you want to save "Money"; go "a la carte" like me.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not being from anywhere near Raleigh, and among this tough crowd to boot, I need to speak well.



How'd you happen to make this your "home away from home" anyway ???


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Every time you defend TWC you bring up RoadRunner and their VOIP offering.
> 
> We are talking TV Channels here. Let's compare Apples to Apples.
> 
> I concede that many customers like fewer bills even if it is higher than what 3 would be. I have RR and will keep it (with Business Class discount from my employer - not the bundle). I also have SunRocket VOIP for $199 a year.
> 
> Yea I have 3 bills instead of 1, but I have more HD channels, better SD quality and a better VOIP (more Features 2 numbers free and great quality).
> 
> 
> So if you want to save "Checks"; go with the TWC bundle.
> 
> If you want to save "Money"; go "a la carte" like me.



Because in the end, it's the "network", not the "content". ALL of this stuff, voice, video, and data is just a bunch of streams of routed digital packets. The guy with the most efficient network for manuvering all this data around will be the eventual winner.


Plus, the concept of "TV Channels", or as what we now call "linear" channels, is starting to lose importance. Access to _programs_, not channels, will be the future. And as mentioned earlier, it's already being rolled out. ABC knows it, CBS knows it, Apple knows it, even the satellite providers know it. And they are scrambling to try to figure out how to do it


You are in the right place for your current needs, but the target is constantly moving.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See, there you go again, bashing Knight Rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



if I happened to be a fan of the series that TNT and UHD show over and over (and over and over), I'd be less unhappy (high levels of repetition would never qualify for actual happiness).. TNT/UHD just happened to pick material that I don't care for. In that regard 24 ch of repeating material is "better" (ie. less bad) than 18 ch of repeating material, b/c my odds go up of finding one set of repeats that I like.


In the end, there's still a dreadful lack of HD programming.










Mike


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Charge as much as possible while spending as little as possible on programming; good for shareholders, not so good for subscribers. As long as their trend lines vis-a-vis SAT remain favorable, they will follow their present buisness model. This is the strategy of a mature industry. No vigor, no excitement. And effectively, they have reached saturation. No more growth through adding subscribers. From here on revenue growth will be necessarily based on selling subscribers more extras. VOD, gaming (FPS, strategy, RPG), etc. They've reached the point of diminishing returns on adding free content. Cable subscribers who want more (desirable) channels can only hope that SAT makes more inroads into cable's marketshare, or better yet, telcos make significant progress in providing video services. "A body at rest tends to stay at rest, unless acted on by an outside force." Only if SAT or TEL upset the status quo will cable change . . for the better . . for subscribers.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



Sadly, you are right on the money (no pun intended), my man.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if I happened to be a fan of the series that TNT and UHD show over and over (and over and over), I'd be less unhappy (high levels of repetition would never qualify for actual happiness).. TNT/UHD just happened to pick material that I don't care for. In that regard 24 ch of repeating material is "better" (ie. less bad) than 18 ch of repeating material, b/c my odds go up of finding one set of repeats that I like.
> 
> 
> In the end, there's still a dreadful lack of HD programming.
> 
> 
> Mike



Short history lesson.


Color TV was introduced in 1954. Ten years later, CBS was still an all black & white network, save the annual showing of the "Wizard of OZ". Two years later, all primetime network TV was colorcast.


HD requires retooling the entire production and distribution chain.


Five years from now, all new production will be HD, news, sports, entertainment. Most of the major cable networks will have converted as well.


Remember that HD is still in less than 25% of the households. 30% is regarded as the "tipping point".


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because in the end, it's the "network", not the "content". ALL of this stuff, voice, video, and data is just a bunch of streams of routed digital packets. The guy with the most efficient network for manuvering all this data around will be the eventual winner.
> 
> 
> Plus, the concept of "TV Channels", or as what we now call "linear" channels, is starting to lose importance. Access to _programs_, not channels, will be the future. And as mentioned earlier, it's already being rolled out. ABC knows it, CBS knows it, Apple knows it, even the satellite providers know it. And they are scrambling to try to figure out how to do it.



Aye, but now you are talking about what I was calling an alternate form of "a la carte" a few weeks ago. do we have a name for a per-program business model (other than iTunes) ?


While I do "surf" thru the channels I generally only am a loyal viewer of 3-4 non-broadcast series... as such all I really need is:


DVR (could even be my HTPC)

4 shows at $10/mo (max) via iTunes, and given that shows at most are "new" 50% of the year, that is $20/mo avg.


So with the current models, I pay $60/mo for access to these shows, plus the ability to surf. But if I am willing to give that up, I could still watch most of what I watch for much less (on average).


The parts of this model I find curious are how would new shows convince people to "buy" them? would the pilot episode be free as a loss-leader? Would season one be cheaper than season 2? etc.


But I agree, at some point I think this model will be much more the mainstream.


In theory I can already approach this with iTunes (tho I do not believe the shows are in HD), but would need to construct an OTA HD DVR (since TWC would not let me rent the 8300HD with just basic) so that I would not have to "buy" the shows that are "free" OTA anyway. All the "non-broadcast" shows I watch are already sold via iTunes. Perhaps the tortoise is already out-foxed?







All I really need from TWC is the pipe. And in general I think TWC does a good job with that (tho prices in this area seem 20-40% higher than in other areas with more competeition for broadband.


Mike


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because in the end, it's the "network", not the "content". ALL of this stuff, voice, video, and data is just a bunch of streams of routed digital packets. The guy with the most efficient network for manuvering all this data around will be the eventual winner.
> 
> 
> Plus, the concept of "TV Channels", or as what we now call "linear" channels, is starting to lose importance. Access to _programs_, not channels, will be the future. And as mentioned earlier, it's already being rolled out. ABC knows it, CBS knows it, Apple knows it, even the satellite providers know it. And they are scrambling to try to figure out how to do it
> 
> 
> You are in the right place for your current needs, but the target is constantly moving.



Sorry, you are wrong.

I would venture to say everyone on this forum but "You" would say it is about the content. That is, we all want a high quantity of high quality channels. You are the only one obsessed with how we get them.

There is nothing wrong with being concerned about future technologies and not wanting to by a product that will be obsolete in 6 months. But let's have the debate in the "Present" not the "Future". You don't know what will happen in 5 years. I would think Charlie Ergen wants to keep making lots of money so he won't sit on his current technology as long as Ted Turner sat on his.

If you want to debate current distribution technologies and curent channel offerings, great; SAT wins. If you want to debate what may or may not be here in 2011 ; TWC may win, SAT may win.

I'll meet you back here in 5 years so one of us can say "I told you so". But until then you keep watching Night Rider and I'll watch my other 28 HD channels (could be more, but I'm cheap).










------------

We'll have to start collecting from U-HD for all the free Knight Rider advertising.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong.
> 
> I would venture to say everyone on this forum but "You" would say it is about the content. That is, we all want a high quantity of high quality channels. You are the only one obsessed with how we get them.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being concerned about future technologies and not wanting to by a product that will be obsolete in 6 months. But let's have the debate in the "Present" not the "Future". You don't know what will happen in 5 years. I would think Charlie Ergen wants to keep making lots of money so he won't sit on his current technology as long as Ted Turner sat on his.
> 
> If you want to debate current distribution technologies and curent channel offerings, great; SAT wins. If you want to debate what may or may not be here in 2011 ; TWC may win, SAT may win.
> 
> I'll meet you back here in 5 years so one of us can say "I told you so". But until then you keep watching Night Rider and I'll watch my other 28 HD channels (could be more, but I'm cheap).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> We'll have to start collecting from U-HD for all the free Knight Rider advertising.



Jeez, I'm pooped. I think I'll just go home and watch "Knight Rider" and "Lost" and not worry about all this stuff.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeez, I'm pooped. I think I'll just go home and watch "Knight Rider" and "Lost" and not worry about all this stuff.



As my 4yr old daughter would say, "I am the winner and you are the loser".










I'll go ahead and schedule an "I told you so" post for 2011.


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


Kit is up on blocks !!! That is sad. I remember seeing the Kit exhibit when it was first added to Universal in California.


Can't validate the plane's name in Sky King without googling.


Do you also remember what night of the week Sky King was on without looking it up?


So POSG , what is your take on some corporate raider type coming in and buying a controlling interest in TWC and than selling it off as parts?


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVR (could even be my HTPC)
> 
> 
> The parts of this model I find curious are how would new shows convince people to "buy" them? would the pilot episode be free as a loss-leader? Would season one be cheaper than season 2? etc.
> 
> 
> Mike



What you describe is essentially what I do. I have a home-built HD DVR running MythTV as my "media center". For non-current OTA shows, I buy/rent the DVDs or record reruns OTA. I generally rely on the recommendation of friends before buying something. I've gotten into shows like The West Wing and FireFly this way.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As my 4yr old daughter would say, "I am the winner and you are the loser".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go ahead and schedule an "I told you so" post for 2011.



You just exposed yourself.


The reason you are so determined to defeat _me_ is to regain your self esteem after being beat by a four year old !!!!


Just kidding !!!! Enjoy !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> Kit is up on blocks !!! That is sad. I remember seeing the Kit exhibit when it was first added to Universal in California.
> 
> 
> Can't validate the plane's name in Sky King without googling.
> 
> 
> Do you also remember what night of the week Sky King was on without looking it up?
> 
> 
> So POSG , what is your take on some corporate raider type coming in and buying a controlling interest in TWC and than selling it off as parts?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I only remember Sky King on CBS Saturday Morning kids block. My sister and I fought over watching Sky King or "Fury" (a horse opera) on NBC.


As far as TWC, they dodged a recent attempt, but there is no stability in coorperate ownship, anything could happen at any time.


----------



## DonB2

" only remember Sky King on CBS Saturday Morning kids block. My sister and I fought over watching Sky King or "Fury" (a horse drama) on NBC."



POSG,


It was a trick question and you passed.


CBS (Channel 12 ) in my town was the best reception for us and was VHF.


The TV we had at the time only received VHF channels and the other network was UHF so I guess I did not have the conflict over Fury although I do remember the show.


Don't take me wrong about the corporate raider question as I am not a fan of such things seeing too many little guys/gals get hurt during and after them.


-DonB2


----------



## posg

ESPN2HD Schedule:


Wednesday May 10, 2006

Nothing


Thursday May 11, 2006

1:00-1:30 AM Fastbreak **

1:30-2:00 AM Timeless **

7:30-8:00 PM NFL Live **


Friday May 12, 2006

Nothing


** Rerun of a show seen on ESPN.


How can you live without it ?????


----------



## WNCN17ENG

NBC 17 no longer sparkles. The logo inserter was causing the memory leak. It is also ahead of the Nielson encoder, so it likely caused it to freak out.


The Nielson encoder actually just encodes station ID data, date and time in the signal. Their metered households also record this data, and they compare the two to confirm meter box "A" was indeed watching station "X" at the time and date it records. Then they throw that data out, as a duck walks across the program schedules for all stations in the market. When the duck says Aflac!, it is declared the winner of the time period. If the duck does not like the program on a station, well, use your imagination....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD Schedule:
> 
> 
> How can you live without it ?????



Sure.. Now. But during basketball season, it seemed like every game I watched in SD on ESPN2 had the ESPN2HD logo slapped all over it, making me envious. If TWC has ESPN2HD next fall, I'll probably sign up for the "full-blown, bend-over-grab-the-soap, you have to take all these unwanted bundled channels just to get it" package that includes ESPN2HD (which is what I hate about cable). And then I'll drop it again in April (which is what I *love* about cable).


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD Schedule:
> 
> 
> Wednesday May 10, 2006
> 
> Nothing
> 
> 
> Thursday May 11, 2006
> 
> 1:00-1:30 AM Fastbreak **
> 
> 1:30-2:00 AM Timeless **
> 
> 7:30-8:00 PM NFL Live **
> 
> 
> Friday May 12, 2006
> 
> Nothing
> 
> 
> ** Rerun of a show seen on ESPN.
> 
> 
> How can you live without it ?????



If ESPN2HD is so worthless, why do TWC execs say that they are desperately trying to get it for us (but it's the mean old ogors at Disney that won't let them have it)?


Either they feel the same way you do and have no intention of getting it (which is what I suspect), or they really do think it's a worthwhile addition. If it's the former, they are lying bastards. If it's the later, then your argument is specious (look it up).


What is your problem with sports programming? I know, I know ... you think it artifically drives up sub rates for all. But, the fact is that sports is very high demand, and MSOs realize that so they deliver it for their customers ... except for TWC. TWC was the last to add ESPNHD and will be the last (if ever) to get ESPN2HD and the NFL Network (SD/HD). You and others site TWC being as good or better vs. other cable providers/sat for HD. I've done the research- while Comcast may lack HDNet or InHD (I can't recall whether it's one or both), they have everything else that TWC has and they do not charge for an HD tier. Most, if not all, of the other major players have either ESPN2HD/NFL Network (SD/HD), ESPNU, etc.


The people that respond to your sarcastic remarks about ESPN2HD are sports lovers, like me- who are sick of seeing other services (yes, the Internet is good for something) pick up the programming that TWC refuses to add. Most are like me-- they don't want to make a jump to satellite because of the expense of equipment and/or the hassle of OTA antennas (ex. when local HD becomes available via D*, etc.). So, we hold out believing the garbage that TWC tells us ("we should have ESPN2HD in time for MLB opening day" ... F. Dressler). I guess we will soon have a decision to make.


As for non-sports HD content, we are not getting any of that either. And, yes, CONTENT IS the issue. The bundled network model is nice, yes, but this is a forum on HDTV ... not HDTV, high-speed Internet and digital phone service.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If ESPN2HD is so worthless, why do TWC execs say that they are desperately trying to get it for us (but it's the mean old ogors at Disney that won't let them have it)?
> 
> 
> Either they feel the same way you do and have no intention of getting it (which is what I suspect), or they really do think it's a worthwhile addition. If it's the former, they are lying bastards. If it's the later, then your argument is specious (look it up).
> 
> 
> What is your problem with sports programming? I know, I know ... you think it artifically drives up sub rates for all. But, the fact is that sports is very high demand, and MSOs realize that so they deliver it for their customers ... except for TWC. TWC was the last to add ESPNHD and will be the last (if ever) to get ESPN2HD and the NFL Network (SD/HD). You and others site TWC being as good or better vs. other cable providers/sat for HD. I've done the research- while Comcast may lack HDNet or InHD (I can't recall whether it's one or both), they have everything else that TWC has and they do not charge for an HD tier. Most, if not all, of the other major players have either ESPN2HD/NFL Network (SD/HD), ESPNU, etc.
> 
> 
> The people that respond to your sarcastic remarks about ESPN2HD are sports lovers, like me- who are sick of seeing other services (yes, the Internet is good for something) pick up the programming that TWC refuses to add. Most are like me-- they don't want to make a jump to satellite because of the expense of equipment and/or the hassle of OTA antennas (ex. when local HD becomes available via D*, etc.). So, we hold out believing the garbage that TWC tells us ("we should have ESPN2HD in time for MLB opening day" ... F. Dressler). I guess we will soon have a decision to make.
> 
> 
> As for non-sports HD content, we are not getting any of that either. And, yes, CONTENT IS the issue. The bundled network model is nice, yes, but this is a forum on HDTV ... not HDTV, high-speed Internet and digital phone service.



Carrying ESPN2HD is just a small piece of a negotiation puzzle that includes carriage of ABC O&O stations (including WTVD), the Disney Channel(s), ABC Family, all the ESPN's, and more. This includes how much they cost, what service level they're assigned to, how long the terms are intact, and often other "future" considerations.


Again, all I'm trying to present here is the real world business realities of how these things work. Is ESPN2HD a front burner issue for Time Warner? Hell no. Will they lose subscribers if they don't carry it. Very few. Will they save money if they don't. Maybe a whole lot.


There are many many many issues on the table between TWC and Disney. ESPN2HD is a minor pawn in the game.


As far as demand for sports programming, the flagship ESPN is viewed in less than 10% of the households where it is available. ESPN2 reaches considerably less.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Carrying ESPN2HD is just a small piece of a negotiation puzzle that includes carriage of ABC O&O stations (including WTVD), the Disney Channel(s), ABC Family, all the ESPN's, and more. This includes how much they cost, what service level they're assigned to, how long the terms are intact, and often other "future" considerations.
> 
> 
> Again, all I'm trying to present here is the real world business realities of how these things work. Is ESPN2HD a front burner issue for Time Warner? Hell no. Will they lose subscribers if they don't carry it. Very few. Will they save money if they don't. Maybe a whole lot.
> 
> 
> There are many many many issues on the table between TWC and Disney. ESPN2HD is a minor pawn in the game.
> 
> 
> As far as demand for sports programming, the flagship ESPN is viewed in less than 10% of the households where it is available. ESPN2 reaches considerably less.



Dressler has never indicated in any correspondence that I've seen that carriage of ESPN2HD is part of a larger deal with ABC/Disney. His comments are always in the context of ESPN2HD only. If the deal is hanging on other channel agreements (ABC Family, local ABC affiliates, etc.), as you mentioned-- then I would have expected him to say so. It's a much more palatable excuse than the one given-- namely, that ABC/Disney is "obligated" to give up ESPN2HD. It leaves us to assume that TWC is expecting ABC/Disney to allow TWC carriage of ESPN2HD for either free or at a under-valued cost/sub.


If it's not front-burner, it should be ... based upon the demand that I see from this and other forums. The percentages that you cite may be true, but I would bet that ESPNHD is by far the most viewed part of TWCs HD tier. The other HD channels included (InHD, InHD2, HDNet, HDNet movies, Universal HD) are OK, but if ESPNHD were not included, how many subs do you believe would buy it at $6.95/mo? That's why ESPN2HD is important. It's not the total number of hours of HD programming that it and ESPNHD show. It's the events (college hoops, college football, MLB, and more to come) that we miss because of TWC stubborn contract process. If they really cared about what we want, we'd already have Movie Channel HD (supposedly the deal is "done"), National Geographic HD, and on and on and on. They can't use the infrastructure excuse, since it's up to local TWC to decide if their respective facilities can handle the bandwidth requirements.


Face it-- while TWC does seem to at least keep pace technologically, they are woeful in their approach to content delivery/carriage agreements vs. customer demand.


----------



## Baler




toadfannc said:


> Dressler has never indicated in any correspondence that I've seen that carriage of ESPN2HD is part of a larger deal with ABC/Disney. His comments are always in the context of ESPN2HD only. If the deal is hanging on other channel agreements (ABC Family, local ABC affiliates, etc.), as you mentioned-- then I would have expected him to say so.
> 
> Heads of companies are not inclined to air dirty laundry and reveal corporate infighting to the population at large. In most cases it's not particularly endearing and often TMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toadfannc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not front-burner, it should be ... based upon the demand that I see from this and other forums.
> Assessing publc opinion from posts on specialized internet forums is like asking a fan at Fenway if the Yankees are any good this year. It's a big world.
Click to expand...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dressler has never indicated in any correspondence that I've seen that carriage of ESPN2HD is part of a larger deal with ABC/Disney. His comments are always in the context of ESPN2HD only. If the deal is hanging on other channel agreements (ABC Family, local ABC affiliates, etc.), as you mentioned-- then I would have expected him to say so. It's a much more palatable excuse than the one given-- namely, that ABC/Disney is "obligated" to give up ESPN2HD. It leaves us to assume that TWC is expecting ABC/Disney to allow TWC carriage of ESPN2HD for either free or at a under-valued cost/sub.
> 
> 
> If it's not front-burner, it should be ... based upon the demand that I see from this and other forums. The percentages that you cite may be true, but I would bet that ESPNHD is by far the most viewed part of TWCs HD tier. The other HD channels included (InHD, InHD2, HDNet, HDNet movies, Universal HD) are OK, but if ESPNHD were not included, how many subs do you believe would buy it at $6.95/mo? That's why ESPN2HD is important. It's not the total number of hours of HD programming that it and ESPNHD show. It's the events (college hoops, college football, MLB, and more to come) that we miss because of TWC stubborn contract process. If they really cared about what we want, we'd already have Movie Channel HD (supposedly the deal is "done"), National Geographic HD, and on and on and on. They can't use the infrastructure excuse, since it's up to local TWC to decide if their respective facilities can handle the bandwidth requirements.
> 
> 
> Face it-- while TWC does seem to at least keep pace technologically, they are woeful in their approach to content delivery/carriage agreements vs. customer demand.



These guys always hold their cards tight when making these deals, and once done, you'll never know who won. I can pretty much guarantee you there is more on the table than ESPN2HD.


For example, ABC/Disney also owns "Soapnet". My guess is that you probably couldn't give a crap about it. Many systems carry Soapnet on a digital tier. Some not at all. ABC wants it moved to basic. TWC wants ESPN2HD. You want, they want. Contract revision time. All these issues are reopened.


Since satellite operators have to compete against local cable systems that collectively offer pretty much everything under the sun, so must they. Strategically, Disney, et al, negotiate with the satellite guys FIRST, then they're in a much better negotiating position with the cable guys, and they exploit it.


So here's the long and short of it. Fewer than 10% of TWC's subscribers take the HD tier. A good chuck of those don't care about sports. Would you add new subscribers to the HD tier by adding ESPN2HD now. Probably not.

Is there much at risk here? No.


Would it be smart to maybe add three or four HD channels to the HD tier, and simultaneously jack the rates up? YES. That means completing multiple contracts with multiple parties.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC 17 no longer sparkles. The logo inserter was causing the memory leak. It is also ahead of the Nielson encoder, so it likely caused it to freak out.
> 
> 
> The Nielson encoder actually just encodes station ID data, date and time in the signal. Their metered households also record this data, and they compare the two to confirm meter box "A" was indeed watching station "X" at the time and date it records. Then they throw that data out, as a duck walks across the program schedules for all stations in the market. When the duck says Aflac!, it is declared the winner of the time period. If the duck does not like the program on a station, well, use your imagination....



I take it the AFLAC duck has an issue with the NBC peacock. Perhaps a romance gone sour ????


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## posg




Baler said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assessing public opinion from posts on specialized internet forums is like asking a fan at Fenway if the Yankees are any good this year. It's a big world.
> 
> 
> 
> A much needed reality check. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How'd you happen to make this your "home away from home" anyway ???



Ha ha! Fair question. I have a Passport/8300HD and somehow learned that Raleigh/Durham TWC'ers got a Passport rev that mentioned SATA in the DIAG. Knowing the hoopla that would cause, I thought I'd lurk and see if anyone really got it to work. Of course, you've read my posts so you know I'm not one to just lurk.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Five years from now, all new production will be HD, news, sports, entertainment. Most of the major cable networks will have converted as well.



You seem hopelessly stuck in the future.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You seem hopelessly stuck in the future.



"I like the future. I'm in it." Firesign Theatre


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assessing publc opinion from posts on specialized internet forums is like asking a fan at Fenway if the Yankees are any good this year. It's a big world.



GREAT post! But those of us with our color scheme set to AVS White had to use our secret decoder rings to read it.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I like the future. I'm in it." Firesign Theatre



Yea, we should get together for some synthahol.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, we should get together for some synthahol.



Yeah, but....


"Your here, and their there" or "How can you be two places at once if you're not anywhere at all?"


If you weren't in college in the late sixties, early seventies, you might not get it. I hope Pepar does.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Baler
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Assessing public opinion from posts on specialized internet forums is like asking a fan at Fenway if the Yankees are any good this year. It's a big world.
> 
> 
> 
> A much needed reality check. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So True, This group is beyond three standard deviations from the mean or as some would say, the lunatic fringe.
Click to expand...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC 17 no longer sparkles. The logo inserter was causing the memory leak. It is also ahead of the Nielson encoder, so it likely caused it to freak out.



Thank you! Law and Order looked magnificent last night. It sounds like you have a good excuse to disable those pesky logos











Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC 17 no longer sparkles. The logo inserter was causing the memory leak. It is also ahead of the Nielson encoder, so it likely caused it to freak out.



Thx, much appreciated. Sorry it took so long for me to reply with a thank you. I had to weed through all the ongoing cable vs. sat verbalizations posts that is really personal choice that won't change per individual taste no matter whats said unless something in their chosen service pisses them off enough to do so.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, but....
> 
> 
> "Your here, and their there" or "How can you be two places at once if you're not anywhere at all?"
> 
> 
> If you weren't in college in the late sixties, early seventies, you might not get it. I hope Pepar does.



Regnad Kcin certainly does.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regnad Kcin certainly does.



We'd better put a stop to this right now !!! But, oh, were those the days !!!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx, much appreciated. Sorry it took so long for me to reply with a thank you. I had to weed through all the ongoing cable vs. sat verbalizations posts that is really personal choice that won't change per individual taste no matter whats said unless something in their chosen service pisses them off enough to do so.



I'd like to thing there was some meat in the sandwich somewhere. Discussions of Quantity and Quality are not mere "individual taste".

But you are right, there are some that definitely have a horse in the race and if someone comes to town offering 100 HD channels for a $20 spot, they would find something wrong with it.


And if someone finds such a deal, I want them to post even if it offends the TWC Gladiators.


----------



## Daryl L

Hehe, I was j/k around.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to thing there was some meat in the sandwich somewhere. Discussions of Quantity and Quality are not mere "individual taste".
> 
> But you are right, there are some that definitely have a horse in the race and if someone comes to town offering 100 HD channels for a $20 spot, they would find something wrong with it.
> 
> 
> And if someone finds such a deal, I want them to post even if it offends the TWC Gladiators.



If someone offered 100 HD channels for $20/month, I'd definitely find something wrong with it.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network is already putting pressure on Dish Network to put it on a lower lever tier.
> 
> 
> Between ESPN, retransmission cash payments for network broadcast channels, and now NFL network, the NFL is probably gets 10% of my monthly cable payment.
> 
> 
> If there were ever an argument for a la carte, subsidizing sport leagues is it.
> 
> 
> And if the NFL Network is an "advertising bonanza raking in the money", why do they need to raise their carriage fees 125% ???



I know I'm grasping at straws, but a friend of mine just gave me a thought: Maybe the NFL doesn't really want TWC to pick up their new network. It's very likely that if TWC doesn't carry the network it will offend at least a small number of disgruntled cable subscribers who are also NFL fans enough that it pushes them to satellite ...


I'm an NFL fan. I know if I had cable (which I don't) and I was pondering where to go to get my NFL Network fix (which I'm not), then I would very seriously consider signing up with DirecTV and then doing all the dishes for the rest of the summer so my wife would let me add NFL Sunday Ticket to our subscription plan.


... just a thought.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know I'm grasping at straws, but a friend of mine just gave me a thought: Maybe the NFL doesn't really want TWC to pick up their new network. It's very likely that if TWC doesn't carry the network it will offend at least a small number of disgruntled cable subscribers who are also NFL fans enough that it pushes them to satellite ...
> 
> 
> I'm an NFL fan. I know if I had cable (which I don't) and I was pondering where to go to get my NFL Network fix (which I'm not), then I would very seriously consider signing up with DirecTV and then doing all the dishes for the rest of the summer so my wife would let me add NFL Sunday Ticket to our subscription plan.
> 
> 
> ... just a thought.



Once the Adelphia deal is done, TWC and Comcast combined will serve nearly 40,000,000 households, while DirecTV and Dish combined serve 25,000,000. Would not be a smart business strategy to alienate the cable guys. NFL Network wants (should I say NEEDS) TWC (and the rest of Comcast) badly. Go to the NFL website. It tells people to call TWC and demand NFL Network, not to switch to satellite.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to the NFL website. It tells people to call TWC and demand NFL Network, not to switch to satellite.



Maybe people should call them and remind them that they are advertiser supported, and tell them to drop their carriage fees










Drew


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once the Adelphia deal is done, TWC and Comcast combined will serve nearly 40,000,000 households, while DirecTV and Dish combined serve 25,000,000. Would not be a smart business strategy to alienate the cable guys. NFL Network wants (should I say NEEDS) TWC (and the rest of Comcast) badly. Go to the NFL website. It tells people to call TWC and demand NFL Network, not to switch to satellite.



Like I said ... it was "just a thought" ... I mean I can't claim to have my finger on the pulse of the industry ... quite the contrary, actually. I'm just grabbing at straws and thinking out loud.


Regardless, the NFL stands to gain a great deal if TWC jumps onboard, as you point out. But if they don't, I would suggest they might still gain from new Sunday Ticket subscribers.


btw - I did go to the NFL.com website, but nothing related to TWC was readily apparent on the front page. Do you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe people should call them and remind them that they are advertiser supported, and tell them to drop their carriage fees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



The NFL has done a brilliant job marketing their product over the past decade. The drawback now (for NFL fans, that is) is that if these business models change the future may bring less opportunity to watch football in this league w/o some type of subscription. Whether it's Sunday Ticket, or all games on cable/sat, or some other type of pay per view model ... and if that day comes, I'll be one of the first to bail out when my bunny ears no longer tune in pigskin on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

More problems NBC17ENG.


Didnt have any video problems tonight but there was a problem just as distracting.


Severe crackling and popping comming from the Right Channel Audio. I double checked on my other speaker system and got the same thing.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like I said ... it was "just a thought" ... I mean I can't claim to have my finger on the pulse of the industry ... quite the contrary, actually. I'm just grabbing at straws and thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> Regardless, the NFL stands to gain a great deal if TWC jumps onboard, as you point out. But if they don't, I would suggest they might still gain from new Sunday Ticket subscribers.
> 
> 
> btw - I did go to the NFL.com website, but nothing related to TWC was readily apparent on the front page. Do you have a link? Thanks.



Here's the link:

http://nfl.viewerlink.tv/ 


Notice these are mostly markets with teams.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NFL has done a brilliant job marketing their product over the past decade. The drawback now (for NFL fans, that is) is that if these business models change the future may bring less opportunity to watch football in this league w/o some type of subscription. Whether it's Sunday Ticket, or all games on cable/sat, or some other type of pay per view model ... and if that day comes, I'll be one of the first to bail out when my bunny ears no longer tune in pigskin on Sunday afternoon.



I think you hit the nail on the head. The NFL has moved far away from being about athletic competition. It's moved to the arena of celebrity based pop culture.


Can "American Idol - NFL Edition" or "Dancing with the Linemen" be far behind, either on FOX or the NFL Network ????? What about "NFL Jeopardy" with John Madden??? "Extreme Makeover - Dallas Cowboys"??? (DUCK)


----------



## posg

Two new On Demand channels on TWC:


1100 - Driver TV - 2 minute factoids about a variety of current models, actually kinda useful.

1104 - Movie Trailers - No explanation needed.


Not that these are gonna sway any satellite subscribers, but it's just another small step towards true interactivity.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NFL has done a brilliant job marketing their product over the past decade. The drawback now (for NFL fans, that is) is that if these business models change the future may bring less opportunity to watch football in this league w/o some type of subscription. Whether it's Sunday Ticket, or all games on cable/sat, or some other type of pay per view model ... and if that day comes, I'll be one of the first to bail out when my bunny ears no longer tune in pigskin on Sunday afternoon.



I still can't believe that carriage fees or subscription fees would bring the NFL more revenue than Ads. With some sports maybe, but people actually watch the NFL (and Live to boot). So barring the trip to the fridge we actually are watching the commercials.

But I have the NFL Network so that's 8 more games I don't have to worry about.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that carriage fees or subscription fees would bring the NFL more revenue than Ads. With some sports maybe, but people actually watch the NFL (and Live to boot). So barring the trip to the fridge we actually are watching the commercials.
> 
> But I have the NFL Network so that's 8 more games I don't have to worry about.



Not "instead of" revenue, "in addition to" revenue. With "faux" digital ad logos already being "painted" onto the field, how long before an NFL Jersey looks like a NASCAR uniform? It's all about incremental revenue. Everytime an NFL player walks on the field, he earns more than you or I will earn in a lifetime. Somebody's gotta pay the bill.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two new On Demand channels on TWC:
> 
> 
> 1100 - Driver TV - 2 minute factoids about a variety of current models, actually kinda useful.
> 
> 1104 - Movie Trailers - No explanation needed.
> 
> 
> Not that these are gonna sway any satellite subscribers, but it's just another small step towards true interactivity.



Dooohh... I left to soon.










Seriously, until TWC updates the VOD to have the response time of a DVR and no more "Try again later" messages, it is just to frustrating to use.

When I first got TWC I dove right in to the "Forensic Files" and other programing I like on VOD, but I soon realized how setting a DVR timer is more convenient overall.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not "instead of" revenue, "in addition to" revenue. With "faux" digital ad logos already being "painted" onto the field, how long before an NFL Jersey looks like a NASCAR uniform? It's all about incremental revenue. Everytime an NFL player walks on the field, he earns more than you or I will earn in a lifetime. Somebody's gotta pay the bill.



Oh, I agree. The uniforms will look like nascar and the stands like a the outfield wall in baseball. And right now, Sunday Ticket shows games with commercials. But I think that is just because they are also being aired in the local market. The original comment was that when the stop being aired in the local market, that's when we will walk. I agree with that. If they go purely subscription based and with commercials they deserve "Arena Football" or facsimile to take their throne.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. The uniforms will look like nascar and the stands like a the outfield wall in baseball. And right now, Sunday Ticket shows games with commercials. But I think that is just because they are also being aired in the local market. The original comment was that when the stop being aired in the local market, that's when we will walk. I agree with that. If they go purely subscription based and with commercials they deserve "Arena Football" or facsimile to take their throne.



SHOCKING DEVELOPMENT !!!!


"dslate69" and "posg" AGREE on something.


Stay tuned


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SHOCKING DEVELOPMENT !!!!
> 
> 
> "dslate69" and "posg" AGREE on something.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned



Is it too late to take it back ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it too late to take it back ?



Too late !!!


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two new On Demand channels on TWC:
> 
> 
> 1100 - Driver TV - 2 minute factoids about a variety of current models, actually kinda useful.
> 
> 1104 - Movie Trailers - No explanation needed.
> 
> 
> Not that these are gonna sway any satellite subscribers, but it's just another small step towards true interactivity.



oh, whoppy doo!! i will rush to my tv right now and check those bad boys out.







LOL.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. The uniforms will look like nascar and the stands like a the outfield wall in baseball.



Anybody see players getting bigger, even the WR's? Bigger players=Bigger uniforms=More ad/logo space!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody see players getting bigger, even the WR's? Bigger players=Bigger uniforms=More ad/logo space!



Maybe rather than naming teams after cities, they can rename them after sponsors, like they've done with the stadiums.


Coca-Cola Cowboys has a nice ring to it. Then when they move cities, they won't have to rename the team. Just when the sponsership expires. How about the Dodge Colts???


Hard to believe so many people take this stuff SOOOO seriously.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh, whoppy doo!! i will rush to my tv right now and check those bad boys out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.



Just one point higher on the excitement scale than another "religious" tax shelter, er, um, I mean channel.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe rather than naming teams after cities, they can rename them after sponsors, like they've done with the stadiums.
> 
> 
> Coca-Cola Cowboys has a nice ring to it. Then when they move cities, they won't have to rename the team. Just when the sponsership expires. How about the Dodge Colts???
> 
> 
> Hard to believe so many people take this stuff SOOOO seriously.



Better yet I would change my last name to Coca-Cola, for the right price. If a high profile player hasn't done it yet, they will. A company would pay top dollar for that prime Real Estate on the jersey.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe rather than naming teams after cities, they can rename them after sponsors, like they've done with the stadiums.
> 
> 
> Coca-Cola Cowboys has a nice ring to it. Then when they move cities, they won't have to rename the team. Just when the sponsership expires. How about the Dodge Colts???



IN the 80's, the Coca Cowboys would have been apt.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IN the 80's, the Coca Cowboys would have been apt.



Touche !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Better yet I would change my last name to Coca-Cola, for the right price. If a high profile player hasn't done it yet, they will. A company would pay top dollar for that prime Real Estate on the jersey.



True Story: A town it Texas recently changed it's name to "Dish, TX" in a promotional stunt by "you-know-who".


----------



## posg

A couple of statements from Fred Dressler pulled from another string regarding ESPN2HD. Dressler is TWC's corporate programming executive.


"Espn is withholding this service from us until we agree to pay them for some things that are totally unrelated."


"We are entitled to the espn2hd feed now and want to give it to you at no

additional cost. Short of suing disney/espn, which would take years, we

are trying to negotiate to get it on. Disney is demanding lots of

additional things that will cost you even more money (that's why you

think time warner is screwing you) when all we want is for espn to

delivery what they are already obligated to do."


So who's really the bad guy, the "Wabbit" or the "Mouse" ???


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So who's really the bad guy, the "Wabbit" or the "Mouse" ???



I'm sure they're taking turns.


----------



## posg

I didn't realize there's a $20/month upcharge for Dish Network HD service. Yikes !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there's a $20/month upcharge for Dish Network HD service. Yikes !!!



FYI:

It also cost more to eat at Outback than MacDonald's.


----------



## dslate69

Posted from HDBlog.net ...


Bond, HD Bond (James that is)


How do you like the idea of watching 17 of the James Bond films in HD? If you're a VOOM HD subscriber, check out FILMFEST HD in June.


Not only that, the movies will air uncut and commercial free baby! And for some strange reason, David Hasselhoff will serve as the on-air host.


Here are the movies to be shown:


* Diamonds Are Forever (1971)

* Dr. No (1962)

* For Your Eyes Only (1981)

* From Russia With Love (1963)

* Goldfinger (1964)

* License to Kill (1989)

* Live and Let Die (1973)

* The Living Daylights (1987)

* The Man with the Golden Gun (1974)

* Moonraker (1979)

* Never Say Never Again (1983)

* Octopussy (1983)

* On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)

* The Spy Who Loved Me (1977)

* Thunderball (1967)

* A View to a Kill (1985)

* You Only Live Twice (1968)

http://www.hdblog.net/2006/05/11/bon...james-that-is/ 


--------------

Posg you can watch David Hasselhoff on Night Rider in June.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A couple of statements from Fred Dressler pulled from another string regarding ESPN2HD. Dressler is TWC's corporate programming executive.
> 
> 
> "Espn is withholding this service from us until we agree to pay them for some things that are totally unrelated."
> 
> 
> "We are entitled to the espn2hd feed now and want to give it to you at no
> 
> additional cost. Short of suing disney/espn, which would take years, we
> 
> are trying to negotiate to get it on. Disney is demanding lots of
> 
> additional things that will cost you even more money (that's why you
> 
> think time warner is screwing you) when all we want is for espn to
> 
> delivery what they are already obligated to do."
> 
> 
> So who's really the bad guy, the "Wabbit" or the "Mouse" ???



I, for one, blame Time Warner. I know, I know ... poor Time Warner is just sticking up for its beloved subscribers, so they don't have to raise (the already outrageous) rates. Bla, bla, bla.


1. If ESPN requires its cable operators to pay for "unrelated things" to get ESPN2HD, so be it. Are we supposed to believe that they are asking TWC to pay for things that other cable/sat companies do not?


2. If TWC is "entitled" to ESPN2HD, why would they have to negotitate? "Entitled" implies that as part of the existing contract, TWC believes that ESPN should provide ESPN2HD. If that is not explicitly written in the contract language, it's TWC's fault. If it is explicitly part of the contract, it shouldn't take years to litigate.


3. "Obligated" ... see #2.


Is anyone else sick of these excuses and the surrogates who apologize for TWC?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posted from HDBlog.net ...
> 
> 
> Bond, HD Bond (James that is)
> 
> 
> How do you like the idea of watching 17 of the James Bond films in HD? If you're a VOOM HD subscriber, check out FILMFEST HD in June.
> 
> 
> Not only that, the movies will air uncut and commercial free baby! And for some strange reason, David Hasselhoff will serve as the on-air host.
> 
> 
> Here are the movies to be shown:
> 
> 
> * Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
> 
> * Dr. No (1962)
> 
> * For Your Eyes Only (1981)
> 
> * From Russia With Love (1963)
> 
> * Goldfinger (1964)
> 
> * License to Kill (1989)
> 
> * Live and Let Die (1973)
> 
> * The Living Daylights (1987)
> 
> * The Man with the Golden Gun (1974)
> 
> * Moonraker (1979)
> 
> * Never Say Never Again (1983)
> 
> * Octopussy (1983)
> 
> * On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)
> 
> * The Spy Who Loved Me (1977)
> 
> * Thunderball (1967)
> 
> * A View to a Kill (1985)
> 
> * You Only Live Twice (1968)
> 
> http://www.hdblog.net/2006/05/11/bon...james-that-is/
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Posg you can watch David Hasselhoff on Night Rider in June.



Actually that's pretty cool, if these HD transfers are from digital restored prints. Have the Bond films been remastered ??? I dunno. If not, don't expect these to knock your socks off. But at least they're trying.


And that leaves The Weather Channel and C-SPAN as the only networks who have not had a James Bond marathon.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else sick of these excuses and the surrogates who apologize for TWC?



They are no more sick of TWC and "us surrogates" than those who won't vote with their wallet and switch to DirecTV or Dish.


"True freedom is only available to those who can afford it."


(Or in this case willing to pay for it.)


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are no more sick of TWC and "us surrogates" than those who won't vote with their wallet and switch to DirecTV or Dish.
> 
> 
> "True freedom is only available to those who can afford it."
> 
> 
> (Or in this case willing to pay for it.)



You're right ... and when DirecTV gets local HD for the Raleigh area, I suspect that many imprisoned by TWCs monopoly will vote with their wallet and choose freedom. Which is exactly what is happening everywhere, especially in TWC markets. The only way they can increase their subs is to buy up bankrupt companies (ex. Adelphia). Sadly, for current Adelphia subs ... once they get gobbled up by TWC, their current carriage agreements will become null and void-- bye, bye ESPN2HD, ESPNU, and the NFL Network (this isn't my opinion ... directly from the altruistic, customer friendly (not) Fred Dressler).


BTW ... where did that quote come from ... Donald Trump or Joseph Stalin?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're right ... and when DirecTV gets local HD for the Raleigh area, I suspect that many imprisoned by TWCs monopoly will vote with their wallet and choose freedom. Which is exactly what is happening everywhere, especially in TWC markets. The only way they can increase their subs is to buy up bankrupt companies (ex. Adelphia). Sadly, for current Adelphia subs ... once they get gobbled up by TWC, their current carriage agreements will become null and void-- bye, bye ESPN2HD, ESPNU, and the NFL Network (this isn't my opinion ... directly from the altruistic, customer friendly (not) Fred Dressler).
> 
> 
> BTW ... where did that quote come from ... Donald Trump or Joseph Stalin?



Actually TWC had huge growth 1st quarter from their existing service areas. Satellite growth has slowed significantly. Like it or not, the pendulum is swinging towards cable.


PS - The quote is mine.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually TWC had huge growth 1st quarter from their existing service areas. Satellite growth has slowed significantly. Like it or not, the pendulum is swinging towards cable.
> 
> 
> PS - The quote is mine.



Huge growth for high-speed Internet and digital phone would not surprise. That is not what I'm referring to here. But, huge growth in cable subs (other than those added by the monopolistic local cable model, i.e. TWC taking over for another cable MSO whose contract lapsed ... leaving subs with no choice but TWC) would shock me- with subs leaving (even at a slower rate that the extreme spike and exodus 2002-2004) for satellite.


Hey, if pendulum swinging gets me (as a cable sub) more quality (not the 24x7 advertising channels that TWC has added in the past 2 years ... ex. several shopping, hispanic and religious networks)-- especially HD -- programming, I'll stop bashing TWC.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huge growth for high-speed Internet and digital phone would not surprise. That is not what I'm referring to here. But, huge growth in cable subs (other than those added by the monopolistic local cable model, i.e. TWC taking over for another cable MSO whose contract lapsed ... leaving subs with no choice but TWC) would shock me- with subs leaving (even at a slower rate that the extreme spike and exodus 2002-2004) for satellite.
> 
> 
> Hey, if pendulum swinging gets me (as a cable sub) more quality (not the 24x7 advertising channels that TWC has added in the past 2 years ... ex. several shopping, hispanic and religious networks)-- especially HD -- programming, I'll stop bashing TWC.



82,000 net basic subs growth, 241,000 digital subs added. Best quarter growth in 6 years.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are no more sick of TWC and "us surrogates" than those who won't vote with their wallet and switch to DirecTV or Dish.
> 
> 
> "True freedom is only available to those who can afford it."
> 
> 
> (Or in this case willing to pay for it.)



It really ercks me when elitist like yourself say this.









Your only thing your statements missing is "... go back to africa".


Your statement would make sense if we were talking Walmart and Target. You might have to drive a little further to make your point, but it is feasible.

When you make the same statement about a Monopoly, it is pompous. There are 10's of millions of families that would love to switch to another content provider, but can't. Not all homes are built with an open sky to the SW and then you have renters and apartment dwellers.

When telcos come in and attach to apartments and homes. The combo punch from Telcos and Sat will expos the truth on whether TWC has the praise and loyalty from regular Joes, a few on this forum give it.


And let me state for the record there is nothing wrong with being a Monopoly if you get that way because you are so much better than the competition that everyone uses your product but they still have a choice of other similar products. The lack of choice for so many TWC subscribers, keeps TWC content on being a half @ss provider.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually that's pretty cool, if these HD transfers are from digital restored prints. Have the Bond films been remastered ??? I dunno. If not, don't expect these to knock your socks off. But at least they're trying.
> 
> 
> And that leaves The Weather Channel and C-SPAN as the only networks who have not had a James Bond marathon.


 The Home of James Bond


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It really ercks me when elitist like yourself say this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your only thing your statements missing is "... go back to africa".
> 
> 
> Your statement would make sense if we were talking Walmart and Target. You might have to drive a little further to make your point, but it is feasible.
> 
> When you make the same statement about a Monopoly, it is pompous.



Bwaaa-ha-ha! *po*mpou*sg*


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bwaaa-ha-ha! *po*mpou*sg*



OK, maybe I AM an elitist snob, but I'm OK with it.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, maybe I AM an elitist snob, but I'm OK with it.



That makes two of us.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It really ercks me when elitist like yourself say this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your only thing your statements missing is "... go back to africa".



I couldn't agree more. Couple this with the "white trash" comments of last week, and you have to wonder about our friend.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 82,000 net basic subs growth, 241,000 digital subs added. Best quarter growth in 6 years.



How many of those had a choice? I can't wait until the cable industry gets the same treatment as Ma Bell.


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are 10's of millions of families that would love to switch to another content provider, but can't.



Sorry, but today's day and age has made me a bit cynical - where do you get your stats? There are ~80M basic cable subscribers in the US and you're crediting minimally a quarter of those as being forced beyond their will to purchase cable?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't wait until the cable industry gets the same treatment as Ma Bell.



You mean like being granted national franchise agreements instead of having to negotiate with every tiny locality passed?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, but today's day and age has made me a bit cynical - where do you get your stats? There are ~80M basic cable subscribers in the US and you're crediting minimally a quarter of those as being forced beyond their will to purchase cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like being granted national franchise agreements instead of having to negotiate with every tiny locality passed?



I'll let him speak for himself ... but, he didn't say "forced beyond their will to purchase cable". That was you. He said, "who would love to switch to another cable provider, but can't". Actually, I would suspect his estimate to be conservative.


As for my quote ... don't put words in my mouth (via a keyboard). Here's a quote for you ... I believe that the monopolistic cable model is out-dated and, really, (IMO) socialistic. I know, I know ... I am free to "choose" satellite. Whatever my reasons are not to are irrelevant. As is the case with countless (don't ask how I got that statistic) others, I simply want my cable provider to listen to its customers.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, but today's day and age has made me a bit cynical - where do you get your stats? There are ~80M basic cable subscribers in the US and you're crediting minimally a quarter of those as being forced beyond their will to purchase cable?



Actually I pulled it out of my... well you know.

But it's just common sense. I would go higher than the minimal quarter.

My statement included competition from any other provider, including another cable provider. My point was and is that when cable has no competition in markets such as ours it is a monopoly not on merit but lack of alternative.


If another cable provider or telco came into TWC's territory, TWC would lose a quarter of their subscribers almost immediately ( and that's just here ).

I credit my @ss with that fact too.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. Couple this with the "white trash" comments of last week, and you have to wonder about our friend.



You all take me way too seriously. I obviously struck a nerve with the "white trash" comment. I use the term in the context of being ignorant and angry _by choice_ rather than disadvantaged by birth. I use the term interchangeably with red neck. But that's neither here nor there.


The interruptation that "voting with your wallet" or "freedom isn't really free" has any racial overtones boggles my mind. I've said before a couple of times that MY intolerance is with ignorance and anger. I am as tolerant with anything else as anyone you'll ever meet.


We're all too quick to be offended or violated. If we can't laugh at ourselves, no wonder the world is turning into such an angry place.


In the bigger picture, none of what we discuss here has any REAL importance at all. I'm only here because I enjoy passionate debate. That's all this is......


----------



## posg

 http://news-record.com/apps/pbcs.dll...0101/605130302 


Another innovation from a company that doesn't give a crap about their subscribers.


----------



## posg

*"Just the facts, ma'am" Sgt. Joe Friday*


The Business of TV

Cable taking control of Street


Momentum shift from satellite in Q1

By Lora Kolodny and Georg Szalai The Hollywood Reporter May 13, 2006


NEW YORK -- Stronger-than-expected basic-subscriber additions for cable operators and weaker customer growth for satellite TV providers were a key theme during this first-quarter earnings season, leading Wall Street observers to discuss a possible turning point in competitive momentum among U.S. video distributors.


To be sure, satellite TV continues to win more users than basic cable. However, with the satellite business maturing, new competitors have begun to enter the video market in the form of wireless and regional phone companies along with such new cable offers as triple play, high definition and video-on-demand programming, which are more competitive as well. Cable firms believe they will finally see sustainable growth along with continued basic customer gains.



When News Corp.-controlled DirecTV Group reported weaker-than-thought first-quarter net subscriber additions this month, management revised its guidance, saying the satellite operator might add fewer than 1 million subscribers this year rather than slightly more. Wall Street took note.


"DirecTV is on the verge of seeing slowing subscriber growth as a result of cable becoming more effective due to increased availability of triple-play bundled offers, video-on-demand and digital-video recorders," Credit Suisse analyst Bryan Kraft wrote. "In addition, we believe that (telecom) entry into video will put further pressure on satellite churn and gross additions."


EchoStar Communications' report last week included net subscriber additions that also underwhelmed many on Wall Street, serving as a confirmation of the trend.


"We would not be surprised if DirecTV pulls back as well on the concern that EchoStar's mixed results were further evidence that satellite TV's competitive challenges have increased," Oppenheimer & Co. analyst Thomas Eagan said.


Bear Stearns analyst Robert Peck said reasons for EchoStar's higher-than-expected churn, or customer turnover, in the latest quarter were not just trend-based, but company specific.


"Increased competition, channel takedowns due to disputes and higher-than-expected disconnects following the February 2006 (monthly) price hike" all were on his list.


EchoStar's Dish Network added 225,000 net subscribers in the quarter. That lagged DirecTV's numbers -- the U.S. satellite competitor added 255,000. Both satellite firms' net additions outpaced basic video subscriber gains at Comcast, Charter, Mediacom and Time Warner Cable. But a look at cable operators' gains in digital-video subscribers told a story favoring land-based cable.


Comcast added 340,000, Time Warner Cable 241,000, Charter 69,800 and even Mediacom (which lost 39,000 basic subscribers) added 67,000 digital-video subscribers in the period ending March 31.


Of course, some caution that investors will have to see subscriber growth numbers for several quarters into the future to know if the trend of strengthening cable and weakening satellite user gains will stick.


Cable executives have all but asserted their dominance over the once-threatening satellite providers. TWC chief operating officer Landel Hobbs said last week that features "satellite just can't offer" -- namely Internet high-speed data and VOD products -- now drive his firm's growth.


"Our sustained growth depends on our ability to innovate when and where it counts," he added.


Analysts and investors will keep close tabs on subscriber momentum for the rest of the year. They might ask industry veterans for advice as one investor did with cable pioneer and Liberty Media chairman John Malone on the sidelines of his firm's annual investor meeting Thursday.


Said Malone about the current competitive situation between cable and satellite TV: "I still think cable has an awfully strong hand in the U.S.," especially given the recent success of bundled services.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...t_id=1002502409


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *"Just the facts, ma'am" Sgt. Joe Friday*
> 
> 
> The Business of TV
> 
> Cable taking control of Street



Outta thin air, outta my butt or tapped out in Morse Code by my cat scratching it's collar, cable will be in the fight of it's life when TEL gets its act together on providing video services.


The FUD campaign cable waged against SAT will not work against TEL. Cable has no inherent technical advantage over TEL and TEL's got the same poles and right-of-way as cable. It's got a wire to the house and the same shot as cable at replacing that wire with fiber. Arguably, being a start-up, SAT was undercapitalized and could not efffectively respond to cable's attacks. Obviously, that is NOT an issue with TEL.


Just my $.02.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Outta thin air, outta my butt or tapped out in Morse Code by my cat scratching it's collar, cable will be in the fight of it's life when TEL gets its act together on providing video services.
> 
> 
> The FUD campaign cable waged against SAT will not work against TEL. Cable has no inherent technical advantage over TEL and TEL's got the same poles and right-of-way as cable. It's got a wire to the house and the same shot as cable at replacing that wire with fiber. Arguably, being a start-up, SAT was undercapitalized and could not efffectively respond to cable's attacks. Obviously, that is NOT an issue with TEL.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



Telco offers two solutions, the Verizon FIOS "fiber to the home" (FTTH) model, which is extremely expensive and slow to impliment, and the AT&T Project Lightspeed "fiber to the node" (FTTN) model, which has severe bandwidth limitations.


Should either or both of these solutions be successful, (and the jury is still out), the battlefield will be between cable and telco, with satellite becoming an effectively obsolete technology. And nobody knows this better than the satellite guys. That's why they rely so heavily on the "service contract in exchange for equipment" model.


Personally, I would seriously consider "jumping ship" to a telco should they offer compelling programming and pricing advantages. I hope someday I have the choice.


In the meantime, just the threat will force all parties to continue to innovate and invest and, with apologies to Martha, "That's a good thing."


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You all take me way too seriously. I obviously struck a nerve with the "white trash" comment. I use the term in the context of being ignorant and angry _by choice_ rather than disadvantaged by birth. I use the term interchangeably with red neck. But that's neither here nor there.
> 
> 
> The interruptation that "voting with your wallet" or "freedom isn't really free" has any racial overtones boggles my mind. I've said before a couple of times that MY intolerance is with ignorance and anger. I am as tolerant with anything else as anyone you'll ever meet.
> 
> 
> We're all too quick to be offended or violated. If we can't laugh at ourselves, no wonder the world is turning into such an angry place.
> 
> 
> In the bigger picture, none of what we discuss here has any REAL importance at all. I'm only here because I enjoy passionate debate. That's all this is......



Hey, I think you are getting a bad rap. I think you are completely intolerant when it comes to Cable and possible cable competitors.

But when it comes to social tolerance I think you are as noble and self righteous as any liberal.









I myself can never be accused of discriminating, I hate every group equally.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> interruptation......



Might want to enable spell check.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I think you are getting a bad rap. I think you are completely intolerant when it comes to Cable and possible cable competitors.
> 
> But when it comes to social tolerance I think you are as noble and self righteous as any liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself can never be accused of discriminating, I hate every group equally.



I've got a GREAT idea for unifying this thread; get some Yankee loudmouth to call y'all a bunch of ignorant ********. Now if only someone would step up and do that . . .


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I think you are getting a bad rap. I think you are completely intolerant when it comes to Cable and possible cable competitors.
> 
> But when it comes to social tolerance I think you are as noble and self righteous as any liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself can never be accused of discriminating, I hate every group equally.



I agree 100% (again). I like individuals, I hate groups. I have always been a free thinker. Please do not classify me as a liberal (or conservative for that matter). Once a member of _either_ of those groups, I've lost my ability to listen and learn.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Might want to enable spell check.



Now see, that's getting personal.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got a GREAT idea for unifying this thread; get some Yankee loudmouth to call y'all a bunch of ignorant ********. Now if only someone would step up and do that . . .



Really BAD idea. Arguing "Gray Bars" vs "Black Bars" is OK. "Stars & Stripes" vs "Stars & Bars" well, my guess is we don't want to go there. I'm a transplant down here after all !!!


----------



## Oldemanphil

Let the flames begin...


As a native, I remember when Cary was a very nice little town of about 2000 people, before it became the Central Area for Relocated Yankees....


I don't remember a murder but someone did steal the metal schoolboy sign from the high school one time.. Our biggest worry was that Apex would beat us in football.


You could get WPTF with a crystal radio ..no battery required. TTA consisted of flagging down a Trailways or Greyhound. If you had a telephone, you could play CIA and listen in on the party line. New cars cost less than a HD TV. In fact you could be a crappy house for less than a 50" plasma.


Vietnam was something the Vet used on a sick horse. Why doesn't the press ever talk about the "Police Action" in Korea? After 56 years, can't we bring our boys home...


I don't remember as many mosquitos or any lawyers.....


The wild blackberries were sweeter then....


----------



## pepar

And all we need now is Neil Young . . .


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://news-record.com/apps/pbcs.dll...0101/605130302
> 
> 
> Another innovation from a company that doesn't give a crap about their subscribers.



That does look like a killer feature.

In the digital age when the entire show can be sent in a fraction of the runtime, I have often wondered why the previous hour couldn't be sent along with the live footage. I really started wishing for this when I got SAT Radio. I often get in the car and listen to Talk Radio to be somewhat behind as references to previous callers or guest are brought up.


Although it's pretty easy to get up to speed on Night Rider without this feature.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And all we need now is Neil Young . . .



Actually went with a tech to run a service call at Neil Young's house in either Orinda or Lafayette, CA a while back, early 80's. Neil wasn't there. Neil was really into model railroading.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That does look like a killer feature.
> 
> In the digital age when the entire show can be sent in a fraction of the runtime, I have often wondered why the previous hour couldn't be sent along with the live footage. I really started wishing for this when I got SAT Radio. I often get in the car and listen to Talk Radio to be somewhat behind as references to previous callers or guest are brought up.
> 
> 
> Although it's pretty easy to get up to speed on Night Rider without this feature.



Just the first step in a totally hybrid "linear/on demand" system. The idea is to get the expensive hardware, i.e. DVR, out of the house and into the cable office.


Once everything is archived for several weeks on a central server, the DVR becomes somewhat superfluous. This is what a scalable segmentable two way fat pipe allows that a one way linear system cannot. This is one nail in the satellite coffin.


P.S. TWC seems to have pretty much gotten rid of the wait times for VOD. It is strictly a matter of adjusting some allocations and reducing node sizes.


By the way, I've never seen an episode of "Knight Rider" then or now. Am I missing something? I became disenchanted with talking car programs after seeing "My Mother the Car" with Jerry Van **** back in the 60's.


----------



## pkscout

Wow, it was bad enough that NBC17 pre-empted the "retrospective" of West Wing with an hour of watching the weather radar, but then not to show the series finale of West Wing in HD was just ashame. I remember when weather information could be scrolled across the bottom of the screen. But I guess when every station invested in their Doppler 200000000000000 (TM) radar systems they had to turn it into a spectacle.


To be fair, WRAL also decided a half hour weather spectacle was in order and delayed Survivor 30 minutes. Good thing we started watching that live, or we would have missed the last 30 minutes.


You know, both NBC *and* WRAL have weather subchannels. Why not just scroll something saying "for updated information of the storm tune to 17-2 or cable channel [whatever]." Is it really necessary to pre-emp season and series finales to watch talking heads and color radar?


Well, I'm off to an alternate source to get the West Wing Series finale. No ads watched by me for the local affiliate. When nobody watches you, remember that serving the customer is a good way to keep viewers.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, it was bad enough that NBC17 pre-empted the "retrospective" of West Wing with an hour of watching the weather radar, but then not to show the series finale of West Wing in HD was just ashame. I remember when weather information could be scrolled across the bottom of the screen. But I guess when every station invested in their Doppler 200000000000000 (TM) radar systems they had to turn it into a spectacle.
> 
> 
> To be fair, WRAL also decided a half hour weather spectacle was in order and delayed Survivor 30 minutes. Good thing we started watching that live, or we would have missed the last 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> You know, both NBC *and* WRAL have weather subchannels. Why not just scroll something saying "for updated information of the storm tune to 17-2 or cable channel [whatever]." Is it really necessary to pre-emp season and series finales to watch talking heads and color radar?
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to an alternate source to get the West Wing Series finale. No ads watched by me for the local affiliate. When nobody watches you, remember that serving the customer is a good way to keep viewers.



WNCN needs to be embarrassed or have a darn good explanation. Everything was in HD on WITN so they can't blame the network.


For the life of me, I don't understand when local affiliates dump network shows for ACC basketball or weather or whatever, they don't at least show the network show on a digital sidecar channel.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually went with a tech to run a service call at Neil Young's house in either Orinda or Lafayette, CA a while back, early 80's. Neil wasn't there. Neil was really into model railroading.



Sopranos last night Janice was bitchin' to Tony about him making fun of Bpbby for playing with trains - T said he's a grown man - Janice said what about Neil Young - and Tony said "He owns Lionel." So yeah, I guess he *is* into model railroading.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WNCN needs to be embarrassed or have a darn good explanation. Everything was in HD on WITN so they can't blame the network.
> 
> 
> For the life of me, I don't understand when local affiliates dump network shows for ACC basketball or weather or whatever, they don't at least show the network show on a digital sidecar channel.



I hate the weather interuptions also, I guess last night they were at least warning about tornados. But it definitely could have been done with a scroll with the jist and that details are on their weather channel.


But when it comes to College Basketball around here, more people are watching the game than would watch "Commander and Chief" or other crappy primetime drama. Of course since JP doesn't do HD they could put the game on a second channel and split the bandwith and the viewers. But then again, that is easy for us to say since we all have digital OTA tuners.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate the weather interuptions also, I guess last night they were at least warning about tornados. But it definitely could have been done with a scroll with the jist and that details are on their weather channel.
> 
> 
> But when it comes to College Basketball around here, more people are watching the game than would watch "Commander and Chief" or other crappy primetime drama. Of course since JP doesn't do HD they could put the game on a second channel and split the bandwith and the viewers. But then again, that is easy for us to say since we all have digital OTA tuners.



Back when I lived in Idaho and had distant locals from LA, there were SO MANY premptions of regular program with wall to wall helicopter coverage of vehicle chases that I switched to Dish to get Seattle locals.


That was pre "must carry", pre "spot beam" when all the locals were on the national beam from the core satellites and Dish would sell you ANY market you wanted, if qualified for distant signals.


I think it was the LA WB or FOX affilitate that would leave you a voice mail on your cell phone to alert you to "live" coverage of a car chase.


During primetime, they would put the chase in a window on top of the main program. ALL the major channels would follow the chase to it's conclusion.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back when I lived in Idaho and had distant locals from LA, there were SO MANY premptions of regular program with wall to wall helicopter coverage of vehicle chases that I switched to Dish to get Seattle locals.
> 
> 
> That was pre "must carry", pre "spot beam" when all the locals were on the national beam from the core satellites and Dish would sell you ANY market you wanted, if qualified for distant signals.
> 
> 
> I think it was the LA WB or FOX affilitate that would leave you a voice mail on your cell phone to alert you to "live" coverage of a car chase.
> 
> 
> During primetime, they would put the chase in a window on top of the main program. ALL the major channels would follow the chase to it's conclusion.



Yea I had the west coast networks years ago before the unconstitutional law was passed saying I could not legally receive them anymore.







And I remember car chase interruptions from time to time. I don't think any market loves their Weather like this one though. Greg Fishel is a celebrity around here that gets lots of face time for what might just be a flake or even a windy day.


Back to that damn law... I can subscribe to any newspaper or magazine from any local market, but it is somehow illegal to do the same with Local TV Stations. Corrupt politicians and Station Owners that are afraid to compete are to blame on this one.

Does anyone know how this is handled over seas ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea I had the west coast networks years ago before the unconstitutional law was passed saying I could not legally receive them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I remember car chase interruptions from time to time. I don't think any market loves their Weather like this one though. Greg Fishel is a celebrity around here that gets lots of face time for what might just be a flake or even a windy day.
> 
> 
> Back to that damn law... I can subscribe to any newspaper or magazine from any local market, but it is somehow illegal to do the same with Local TV Stations. Corrupt politicians and Station Owners that are afraid to compete are to blame on this one.
> 
> Does anyone know how this is handled over seas ?



This is one thing that I whole heartedly agree with you on. The LOGIC is that local broadcasters need to be protected from competition by the importation of out-of-market signals by cable (and satellite) in order to protect their financial viability SO THAT NON-CABLE HOUSEHOLDS ARE NOT DENIED SERVICE.


The law was written to protect viewers, not broadcasters. Broadcasters seem to have forgotten that rationale.


I spent some time in the UK. They don't have "local" stations, just local transmitters. The five national services, BBC1, BBC2, ITV, Channel 4, and Channel 5, are offered in "freeview" over SkyTV.


This would be a brilliant strategy for DirecTV and/or Dish Network to take in response to the analog shutoff. "We'll sell you a dish and receiver for $50 (same as what it is speculated the FEMA boxes will cost) and give you FREE locals forever." Getting the equipment in the door is half the battle. Worked in the UK.


----------



## Scooper

Sorry dudes - putting a scroll at the bottom of the screen that says "goto our weather channel for more info" is NOT going to cut it yet - at least not until analog is dead and buried. Much better that the important stuff (public safety) is on and you can watch your "reality TV" fix "in it's entireity" after the event has passed.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry dudes - putting a scroll at the bottom of the screen that says "goto our weather channel for more info" is NOT going to cut it yet - at least not until analog is dead and buried. Much better that the important stuff (public safety) is on and you can watch your "reality TV" fix "in it's entireity" after the event has passed.



By interrupting the scheduled programming with Safety and Weather Alerts you are doing nothing more than adding to the Over Crowding and Unemployment problems facing our nation.


----------



## tommy122

All of the local stations had very extended weather coverage. I had several things programmed to record and this coverage screwed every one up. I think that it all could have been handled with a crawler across the bottom of the screen but you know how the media likes to hipe things up.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By interrupting the scheduled programming with Safety and Weather Alerts you are doing nothing more than adding to the Over Crowding and Unemployment problems facing our nation.



I'd love to be able to scroll this thread across the bottom of my computer monitors. Databases, spreadsheets, CRM, etc, are all sooo boring . . .


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry dudes - putting a scroll at the bottom of the screen that says "goto our weather channel for more info" is NOT going to cut it yet - at least not until analog is dead and buried. Much better that the important stuff (public safety) is on and you can watch your "reality TV" fix "in it's entireity" after the event has passed.



A scroll at the bottom of the screen advising viewers of weather warnings is sufficient. Wall to wall coverage with fancy graphics is vain and gratuitous. I've lived in states (Texas and Indiana) where you would NEVER SEE a network program if they were as obsessed with weather coverage as they are here.


Jeez, it's just a little rain, for heaven's sakes !!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to scroll this thread across the bottom of my computer monitors. Databases, spreadsheets, CRM, etc, are all sooo boring . . .



You'd never get any work done....


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You'd never get any work done....



Not much different than now.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to scroll this thread across the bottom of my computer monitors. Databases, spreadsheets, CRM, etc, are all sooo boring . . .



I'm sure you could find a nice home down here, the locals would keep you entertained 24\\7. With all the Yankees already here, what's one more.









Of course if Congress doesn't act quick me and my neighbors are going to start building our own wall.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could find a nice home down here, the locals would keep you entertained 24\\7. With all the Yankees already here, what's one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if Congress doesn't act quick me and my neighbors are going to start building our own wall.



I think the locals already keep him entertained.


Ah, sad, but the war in Iraq will end much sooner than the war between the states.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I often get in the car and listen to Talk Radio to be somewhat behind as references to previous callers or guest are brought up.



Be extremely cautious. Talk radio can rot your brain.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure you could find a nice home down here, the locals would keep you entertained 24\\7. With all the Yankees already here, what's one more.



OK, but I'd need to stay out of Oldemanphil's way!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, but I'd need to stay out of Oldemanphil's way!



Congratulations on your 4,000th post !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your 4,000th post !!!



This sounds like a good time to revisit the Quantity vs Quality argument.


----------



## Oldemanphil

Hey, I 'm somewhat open minded..










My first wife was a Yankee.... She never did learn to cook....


I'm still pissed at TWC for encoding Discovery HD on QAM. I'm already paying for two STBs and refuse to pay for another.


Anyway, congrats on 4000...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is one thing that I whole heartedly agree with you on. The LOGIC is that local broadcasters need to be protected from competition by the importation of out-of-market signals by cable (and satellite) in order to protect their financial viability SO THAT NON-CABLE HOUSEHOLDS ARE NOT DENIED SERVICE.



How much of it is that, and how much of it is something as simple as the NFL (or NBA, or the ACC, or whatever pro or college sports league) wanting to make me purchase an expensive "season ticket" package?


Let's say, I'm from Buffalo originally, but living out of market in an NFC town and the Bills are the only NFL team I care about. Since the Bills are mediocre, and do not draw national audiences, I get to see maybe one game a year on network TV if I'm lucky. This is because the locals in my new area show games of local or national interest. If I could subscribe to SAT and select the Buffalo locals, then I'd get at least 1/2 the games. But the NFL would miss the opportunity to rip me off for their "season ticket".


BTW, I remember an internet startup that would let you view out-of-market TV that got shot down due to this same bogosity.


And this is also the reason we can't watch decent coverage of the Olympics from the BBC or the CBC. I really miss living in Buffalo and watching the Olympics on the CBC stations across the lake in Toronto..


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much of it is that, and how much of it is something as simple as the NFL (or NBA, or the ACC, or whatever pro or college sports league) wanting to make me purchase an expensive "season ticket" package?
> 
> 
> Let's say, I'm from Buffalo originally, but living out of market in an NFC town and the Bills are the only NFL team I care about. Since the Bills are mediocre, and do not draw national audiences, I get to see maybe one game a year on network TV if I'm lucky. This is because the locals in my new area show games of local or national interest. If I could subscribe to SAT and select the Buffalo locals, then I'd get at least 1/2 the games. But the NFL would miss the opportunity to rip me off for their "season ticket".
> 
> 
> BTW, I remember an internet startup that would let you view out-of-market TV that got shot down due to this same bogosity.
> 
> 
> And this is also the reason we can't watch decent coverage of the Olympics from the BBC or the CBC. I really miss living in Buffalo and watching the Olympics on the CBC stations across the lake in Toronto..
> 
> 
> Drew



These rules are ancient and have nothing to do with sports. These are FCC rules written to protect viewers. The sport rules are written by the leagues themselves to protect local gate receipts.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These rules are ancient and have nothing to do with sports. These are FCC rules written to protect viewers. The sport rules are written by the leagues themselves to protect local gate receipts.



The rules may be ancient and their are definitely more dogs in the fight to keep change from coming. I would sign up for Washington DC locals just for the Skins and lots of others would too. National advertisers would then buy up all the ad time driving prices up for all the major markets Charlotte included. The local TV stations could work out contracts that forced Ad time in other less desirable time slots also. It sounds like local markets could stand to make a lot more money, but I could be missing something.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The rules may be ancient and their are definitely more dogs in the fight to keep change from coming. I would sign up for Washington DC locals just for the Skins and lots of others would too. National advertisers would then buy up all the ad time driving prices up for all the major markets Charlotte included. The local TV stations could work out contracts that forced Ad time in other less desirable time slots also. It sounds like local markets could stand to make a lot more money, but I could be missing something.



The problem with your argument is the assumption that station revenue is related to national advertising dollars. In reality, that is not the case at all. Stations are made or broken on the strength of local advertsing sales. Local news is the most important product a station has to sell. Their rates are based on the strength of their local news.


The new CW network is actually asking for "reverse compensation" where the station PAYS for the right to air the network, commercials and all, in exchange for a few minutes an hour of local spots. Not so different than simple syndicated programming. If a station airs "Wheel of Fortune", they buy the program from the supplier, commercials and all, and get a couple of minutes of local time to sell.


The danger is not so much Raleigh stations loosing viewers to Washington DC, as it is Greenville-New Bern-Washington stations loosing viewers to Raleigh, or Tyler, TX loosing viewers to Dallas.


What you would end up with is probably 50 TV markets, a lot of satellite and/or translator stations, less localism, fewer jobs in the industry. I'm not saying that's a totally bad thing, especially since more and more stations are falling into fewer and fewer hands, localism is a dying cause anyway. But it would kill off a lot of stations.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like a good time to revisit the Quantity vs Quality argument.



Dammit dslate69, you've outed me.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I 'm somewhat open minded..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first wife was a Yankee.... She never did learn to cook....



Having lived in Texas, I'm still having a problem with people calling dry chewy pork with vinegar on it "Bar-B-Que".


I'm not sure what it is, but I am positive what it is _not_ !!!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having lived in Texas, I'm still having a problem with people calling dry chewy pork with vinegar on it "Bar-B-Que".
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, but I am positive what it is _not_ !!!




HAHA I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What you would end up with is probably 50 TV markets, a lot of satellite and/or translator stations, less localism, fewer jobs in the industry. I'm not saying that's a totally bad thing, especially since more and more stations are falling into fewer and fewer hands, localism is a dying cause anyway. But it would kill off a lot of stations.



The ones that earn the viewers would survive. Free market is funny that way. Walmart will eventually run Kmart out of business, maybe congress should write a law to keep them around because some people work there.







Of course Walmart would need some more help if they have more customers.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ones that earn the viewers would survive. Free market is funny that way. Walmart will eventually run Kmart out of business, maybe congress should write a law to keep them around because some people work there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Walmart would need some more help if they have more customers.



So, how would you feel if our local news was all from Charlotte? Or maybe Atlanta? I already feel kind of bad for some of the "outlying" areas who have to see their "local" Raleigh news even though they don't live all that close to Raleigh (or even in the state for some of the southern parts of Virginia).


----------



## SteveFitz1

PLEASE STOP THE OFF-TOPIC DIATRIBES!!!


There was a time this was an informative forum until it was hijacked by esoteric dribble and one-ups-manship. Could we please keep to the topic - Raleigh, NC - HDTV?


Thank you.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, how would you feel if our local news was all from Charlotte? Or maybe Atlanta? I already feel kind of bad for some of the "outlying" areas who have to see their "local" Raleigh news even though they don't live all that close to Raleigh (or even in the state for some of the southern parts of Virginia).



Well for one thing we have too many local weather stations right now. Trimming it up would be ok with me. But don't forget being able to receive out of market locals doesn't mean the death of all outlying local station. There are plenty of OTA watchers out there as this forum will attest. And if TWC can give you Atlanta, that would be on top of the local market they already provide. It is on SAT that customers might want to save the $5 and just get one out of market and not the one they are in. I myself would get Raleigh, DC, and a West Coast.


Posg is the one that said we would be left with 50 markets. That was ludicrous. It gets old all ways proving him wrong so I let that slide.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PLEASE STOP THE OFF-TOPIC DIATRIBES!!!
> 
> 
> There was a time this was an informative forum until it was hijacked by esoteric dribble and one-ups-manship. Could we please keep to the topic - Raleigh, NC - HDTV?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



But that's what makes this string fun !!! We could talk endlessly about which antennas to use, or whether or not stations should have grey side bars.


There's just not all that much to talk about. Visit the Greensboro thread. I think they've had two posts in the last two weeks. BORING.


The fact that we talk about things other than WNCN's technical issues to me is a big plus. I think the heavy users of this string would agree. Help guys


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PLEASE STOP THE OFF-TOPIC DIATRIBES!!!
> 
> 
> There was a time this was an informative forum until it was hijacked by esoteric dribble and one-ups-manship. Could we please keep to the topic - Raleigh, NC - HDTV?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



If you got something on topic to say, by all means say it.

I didn't know you were setting the agenda for todays meeting. Discussing "out of market locals" and how they would effect "in market locals" seems to be on topic to me.


This forum if nothing else is lively, it could dry up quick if we only asked and answered HDTV technical questions.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ones that earn the viewers would survive. Free market is funny that way. Walmart will eventually run Kmart out of business, maybe congress should write a law to keep them around because some people work there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Walmart would need some more help if they have more customers.



What you suggest can never happen because the NAB lobbyists will get the liberals to say "Changing the TV distribution model will effectively deny service to the poor, aged and homeless", and get the conservatives to say "Changing the TV distributiom model will upset our capitalization schemes and cause us to shut down stations and disappoint investers."


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg is the one that said we would be left with 50 markets. That was ludicrous. It gets old all ways proving him wrong so I let that slide.



OK, then, maybe 75
























I HATE being wrong ALL the time. Maybe I should run for political office ???


----------



## aldamon

Does anybody know when the Triangle will get MPEG4 locals on DirecTV?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PLEASE STOP THE OFF-TOPIC DIATRIBES!!!
> 
> 
> There was a time this was an informative forum until it was hijacked by esoteric dribble and one-ups-manship. Could we please keep to the topic - Raleigh, NC - HDTV?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Post 3911:


I watch OTA all the time. There's no cable available where I live. We have DirecTV and HD OTA.


Steve



Post 3343:


A quick update. We moved the optical audio cable from the TV to the SA83000HD and now have Dolby Digital coming throught the A/V receiver. The Panthers victory "sounded" great!!!


Thanks to you and others on this forum for your assistance in helping me get a better understanding of HDMI.


Steve


I'm confused. Is DirecTV using the SA8300HD ??? BUSTED !!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when the Triangle will get MPEG4 locals on DirecTV?




DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels in Spring 2006; Local HD Markets Will Total 36, Representing More Than 58 Percent of U.S. Television Homes

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 22, 2006--Continuing to widely expand its local high-definition (HD) programming services, DIRECTV, Inc. (NYSE: DTV), the nation's leading digital television service provider, today named the next 24 U.S. markets that will receive local HD programming.


Beginning in April of this year, DIRECTV will roll out the first of the 24 new markets, offering HD programming from the four primary broadcast networks -- ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC. Customers with the appropriate DIRECTV HD receiving equipment, who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels, will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.


The 24 local markets to receive HD programming include:


Baltimore Minneapolis, Minn.

Birmingham, Ala. Nashville, Tenn.

Charlotte, N.C. Orlando, Fla.

Cleveland Phoenix

Columbus, Ohio Pittsburgh

Denver Raleigh, N.C.

Fresno, Calif. Sacramento, Calif.

Hartford, Conn. Salt Lake City

Indianapolis San Diego

Kansas City, Mo./Kan. Seattle

Miami St Louis, Mo.

Milwaukee, Wisc. West Palm Beach, Fla.


There. Is that on topic enough??????


----------



## SteveFitz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Post 3911:
> 
> 
> I watch OTA all the time. There's no cable available where I live. We have DirecTV and HD OTA.
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Post 3343:
> 
> 
> A quick update. We moved the optical audio cable from the TV to the SA83000HD and now have Dolby Digital coming throught the A/V receiver. The Panthers victory "sounded" great!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and others on this forum for your assistance in helping me get a better understanding of HDMI.
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Is DirecTV using the SA8300HD ??? BUSTED !!!!




posg,


I'm not sure what your point is here. I have DirecTV, my friend has a SA8300HD (since you have so much time to search the entire forum, you might want to look at my post #3336).


Your previous post is exactly what I was referring to in asking these off-topic diatribes stop. This forum has been used extensively by me and others as a resource for great information to enhance our HDTV experience in the Raleigh area whether we receive HD over-the-air, via cable, or DirecTV. Unfortunately, in the last few weeks, most of the discussion in the forum by you and a few others has been completely off-topic. Not only is this rude to the vast majority of the forum readers, but it degrades the quality of the forum and chases people off who might have something valuable to add to the forum. I would ask again that you take your off-topic discussions elsewhere.


Steve


----------



## pepar

SteveFitz1,


There may be a lot of "background noise" on this thread - I'm part of it sometimes - but these folks are extremely knowledgeable on the "topic" at hand and very helpful. I have never seen a poster's query go un-answered. Everyone that shows up with a problem gets assistance. (I believe a few of your posts expressed gratitude for the help you got.) Having said that. when there's nothing exactly on-topic to discuss, that's exactly what gets discussed - nothing on-topic. Possible downside? Someone searching the thread has more pages to scan. But then if they simply ask, they get help. I'm on some other threads where posters who obviously did not spend any time searching get blown off. The only real downside I see is consuming our hosts' bandwidth and other resources. To counter that, I suggest we all go pay the measely $35 to become an AVS Club Mmeber.


Just my $.02.


YMMV.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is here. I have DirecTV, my friend has a SA8300HD (since you have so much time to search the entire forum, you might want to look at my post #3336).
> 
> 
> Your previous post is exactly what I was referring to in asking these off-topic diatribes stop. This forum has been used extensively by me and others as a resource for great information to enhance our HDTV experience in the Raleigh area whether we receive HD over-the-air, via cable, or DirecTV. Unfortunately, in the last few weeks, most of the discussion in the forum by you and a few others has been completely off-topic. Not only is this rude to the vast majority of the forum readers, but it degrades the quality of the forum and chases people off who might have something valuable to add to the forum. I would ask again that you take your off-topic discussions elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Steve



With all due respect, I have on several occasions offered advice and assistance to those who have cable reception issues, connection questions, etc. Again, posts like "Did anybody else see break-ups during American Idol last night" are no more useful than those who constantly bash TWC, or talk about Bar-B-Que.


My suggestion is that if you really want to control the content on this string that you volunteer to be a moderator.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFitz1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Your previous post is exactly what I was referring to in asking these off-topic diatribes stop. This forum has been used extensively by me and others as a resource for great information to enhance our HDTV experience in the Raleigh area whether we receive HD over-the-air, via cable, or DirecTV. Unfortunately, in the last few weeks, most of the discussion in the forum by you and a few others has been completely off-topic. Not only is this rude to the vast majority of the forum readers, but it degrades the quality of the forum and chases people off who might have something valuable to add to the forum. I would ask again that you take your off-topic discussions elsewhere.
> 
> Steve



Have you or anyone else asked an "on topic" question or comment, that wasn't quickly responded to? I don't think so. I think your complaint is completely "off topic" and unproductive. If you posted a question that was ignored while we all had a active discussion on "Nascar"; then you may have a point.


Have your second cup of coffee.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SteveFitz1,
> 
> 
> There may be a lot of "background noise" on this thread - I'm part of it sometimes - but these folks are extremely knowledgeable on the "topic" at hand and very helpful. I have never seen a poster's query go un-answered. Everyone that shows up with a problem gets assistance. (I believe a few of your posts expressed gratitude for the help you got.) Having said that. when there's nothing exactly on-topic to discuss, that's exactly what gets discussed - nothing on-topic. Possible downside? Someone searching the thread has more pages to scan. But then if they simply ask, they get help. I'm on some other threads where posters who obviously did not spend any time searching get blown off. The only real downside I see is consuming our hosts' bandwidth and other resources. To counter that, I suggest we all go pay the measely $35 to become an AVS Club Mmeber.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> 
> YMMV.



Brilliant !!!! Thanks.


----------



## pepar

Steve's opinion should be respected even if we disagree. And his complaint should be addressed respectfully.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve's opinion should be respected even if we disagree. And his complaint should be addressed respectfully.



Why should Steve get preferential treatment.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why should Steve get preferential treatment.



Touché!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SteveFitz1,
> 
> 
> There may be a lot of "background noise" on this thread - I'm part of it sometimes - but these folks are extremely knowledgeable on the "topic" at hand and very helpful. I have never seen a poster's query go un-answered. Everyone that shows up with a problem gets assistance. (I believe a few of your posts expressed gratitude for the help you got.) Having said that. when there's nothing exactly on-topic to discuss, that's exactly what gets discussed - nothing on-topic. Possible downside? Someone searching the thread has more pages to scan. But then if they simply ask, they get help. I'm on some other threads where posters who obviously did not spend any time searching get blown off. The only real downside I see is consuming our hosts' bandwidth and other resources. To counter that, I suggest we all go pay the measely $35 to become an AVS Club Mmeber.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> 
> YMMV.



Uhhhhhh, cheers?


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels in Spring 2006; Local HD Markets Will Total 36, Representing More Than 58 Percent of U.S. Television Homes
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 22, 2006--Continuing to widely expand its local high-definition (HD) programming services, DIRECTV, Inc. (NYSE: DTV), the nation's leading digital television service provider, today named the next 24 U.S. markets that will receive local HD programming.
> 
> 
> Beginning in April of this year, DIRECTV will roll out the first of the 24 new markets, offering HD programming from the four primary broadcast networks -- ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC. Customers with the appropriate DIRECTV HD receiving equipment, who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels, will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.
> 
> 
> The 24 local markets to receive HD programming include:
> 
> 
> Raleigh, N.C.



Hmmm, so we are supposed to already have them? OK, that's good news and bad news at the same time I guess.


----------



## Daryl L

I want MonstersHD and KungFu HD on TWC.


----------



## posg

American Customer Satisfaction Index Scores


The scores:

DirecTV 71 (+6.0% over last year)

Dish 68 (-4.2%)

Cox 63 (no change)

Time Warner 61 (no change)

Comcast 60 (+3.4%)

Charter 55 (11.8%)

All cable and satellite 63 (+3.3%)

http://www.theacsi.org/first_quarter.htm 


At least Time Warner's poll numbers are doing a little better than (DELETED). Winky Winky


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, so we are supposed to already have them? OK, that's good news and bad news at the same time I guess.



You'll be better off if you let them exhausted their supply of the simply awful first generation dish before they start doing installations locally.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want MonstersHD and KungFu HD on TWC.



These channels are the remenants of VOOM, which was once a competitor to Dish and DirecTV. Yeah, nobody else heard of it either. Dish bought the remains, mostly for the transponder real estate, but still continues, for now, to offer the VOOM HD channels. So they are essentially "in house exclusives" for Dish and will remain so.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want MonstersHD and KungFu HD on TWC.



I always stop on KungFu-HD when surfing, to catch a good fight scene.









I find myself watching the Animania HD (animation & cartoons) alot with my 4yr daughter. All the bright and random colors and motion is great in HD.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I always stop on KungFu-HD when surfing, to catch a good fight scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself watching the Animania HD (animation & cartoons) alot with my 4yr daughter. All the bright and random colors and motion is great in HD.



Yeegads! I thought the poster was joking. KungFuHD? MonstersHD? We must be at 57*0* channels and nothing on.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeegads! I thought the poster was joking. KungFuHD? MonstersHD? We must be at 57*0* channels and nothing on.



Had Voom not gone under only a month after I bought my plasma, I would have been a subscriber.

I started reading the VOOM forums (over on satelliteguys) and was all set until the bad news broke.

They had the few channels I cared about, and as for their "filler" channels.. at least they were HD










I applaud the idea behind the company, perhaps they were just ahead of their time. As we all have

stated, HD content is in short supply.


Mike


----------



## posg

Now Playing on Monsters HD (really!!!):



Prince of Space SciFi

NR *+


1959, 123 minutes

B & W, English

Learning of the creation of a new type of rocket fuel, the Dictator of the Dark Planet descends to Earth to steal it.


Starring: Tatsuo Umemiya, Joji Oda, Hiroko Mine, Ushio Skashi, Takashi Kanda

(Click an actor's name to display their current appearances.)


Channel: 9481 MNSTR

May 16: 12:45PM


And this is better than Knight Rider ???


----------



## posg

WRAY-TV Channel 30's digital transmitter (Channel 42) has been off the air for a couple of weeks. Maybe this explains why:



NEW YORK (MarketWatch) -- Media group E.W. Scripps Co. (SSP) Tuesday said it will shut down its loss-making Shop At Home unit after it failed to find a suitable buyer for the television and online retailer.


Scripps still plans to sell the five Shop At Home-affiliated television stations and is exploring programming alternatives once the Shop At Home broadcasts end. The Shop At Home stations are located in San Francisco, Boston, Cleveland, *Raleigh-Durham, N.C.*, and Bridgeport, Conn., and reach about five million television households.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These channels are the remenants of VOOM, which was once a competitor to Dish and DirecTV. Yeah, nobody else heard of it either. Dish bought the remains, mostly for the transponder real estate, but still continues, for now, to offer the VOOM HD channels. So they are essentially "in house exclusives" for Dish and will remain so.



Yep, I knew that, I'm just dreaming of HD Utopia.







Gotta love a good martial arts butt kickin or a monstar bash for fun though.







Unlike most, I'm just not a diehard sports viewer. After highschool (during the birth of disco "Ugh") I prefered rocking and partying with friends rather than continuing spending my time as a sports follower, kinda lost touch with sports back then.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeegads! I thought the poster was joking. KungFuHD? MonstersHD? We must be at 57*0* channels and nothing on.



You gotta understand during my preteen years we had ABC, CBS, PBS and if the weather was kind NBC. Bruce Lee (still alive then) was most kids hero (not counting comic book superhero's). Saturday morning Martial Arts and Godzilla movies and Saturday Late Nite "Shock Theater Double Feature" were my weekly tv viewing hilights (not counting Giligans Island in the weekday afternoons). These types of shows stuck with me through life as favorites.


----------



## posg

In an unrelated move, WTVD, also known as ABC 11, has agreed to produce a 10 p.m. newscast for WLFL beginning June 26. The newscast will run daily, including weekends.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You gotta understand during my preteen years we had ABC, CBS, PBS and if the weather was kind NBC. Bruce Lee (still alive then) was most kids hero (not counting comic book superhero's). Saturday morning Martial Arts and Godzilla movies and Saturday Late Nite "Shock Theater Double Feature" were my weekly tv viewing hilights (not counting Giligans Island in the weekday afternoons). These types of shows stuck with me through life as favorites.



Yeah, I remember. I'm a son of Zorro myself. But my tastes have changed in the decades since I was a teenager. Frank Zappa did a song about "Cheepniss" where you could see the hunk of 2x4 attached to the monster (and not quite off-screen) making him attack the other monster (who's got his own 2x4 from the other direction). That's what I see when all those old monster movies play - cheepniss. Recently I tried to watch - in glorious HD - "Forbidden Planet" and it was just not the same as I remembered.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently I tried to watch - in glorious HD - "Forbidden Planet" and it was just not the same as I remembered.



Have you watched an episode of the original "Star Trek" lately or perhaps "Lost in Space".


I think the only thing that ages worse than science fiction is milk.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember. I'm a son of Zorro myself. But my tastes have changed in the decades since I was a teenager. Frank Zappa did a song about "Cheepniss" where you could see the hunk of 2x4 attached to the monster (and not quite off-screen) making him attack the other monster (who's got his own 2x4 from the other direction). That's what I see when all those old monster movies play - cheepniss. Recently I tried to watch - in glorious HD - "Forbidden Planet" and it was just not the same as I remembered.



I did watch the HD airing of "Forbidden Planet" and loved it. Own the dvd too. Call me crazy but I love the old classic B movies (sci-fi & horrors) along with their cheezy fx. I own several dvd's of old movies like that like "13 Ghosts", "City of the Dead", "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers", "It came from Outer Space", "Angry red Planet", "Black Sunday", "20 Million miles to Earth", "Creature from the Black Lagoon" and many more of their kind. I watch Star Trek marathons (Original series) each saturday on the G4tech channel. Just this morning I recorded "Planet of the Vampires" from 1965 off SHOHD.







If anything of the kind comes on TCM or FXM I watch it. I'm a 10 year old sole in a 45 year old body.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SteveFitz1,
> 
> 
> I have never seen a poster's query go un-answered. Everyone that shows up with a problem gets assistance.



Famous NC saying: "Surprise, Surprise Surprise"


I never got an answer on this. Not even a TS








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7622954 


That is also my 2nd attempt at getting an answer.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Famous NC saying: "Surprise, Surprise Surprise"
> 
> 
> I never got an answer on this. Not even a TS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set my STB to output 720p, 480p and 480i only, without 1080i selected. From time-to-time (about 1 or 2 times per week) the box gets changed to 1080i only, and not the other 3 I have chosen.
> 
> 
> That is also my 2nd attempt at getting an answer.



Are you possibly having momentary power interruptions or surges?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Famous NC saying: "Surprise, Surprise Surprise"
> 
> 
> I never got an answer on this. Not even a TS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7622954
> 
> 
> That is also my 2nd attempt at getting an answer.



What box ??? Why do you not pass 1080i ??? I found that the scaler in the TV is generally better quality than the one in the set top box. Passing all native resolutions to the TV will usually give better PQ, even if the maximum resolution of the set is 720p (LCD), although you do have to suffer the "gear-shifting" in some sets.


Are there any other parameters of your box defaulting back to a factory preset. Could be a confused microprocessor. Reboot the box by doing a power down (pull the plug) for two minutes, then allowing a reboot sequence. If that doesn't solve the problem, either exchange the box, or switch to satellite.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Famous NC saying: "Surprise, Surprise Surprise"
> 
> 
> I never got an answer on this. Not even a TS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7622954
> 
> 
> That is also my 2nd attempt at getting an answer.



Ive never had that happen to mine. Just checked it and it is still set for 720p and 1080i. Is yours still doing it? How often?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What box ??? Why do you not pass 1080i ??? I found that the scaler in the TV is generally better quality than the one in the set top box. Passing all native resolutions to the TV will usually give better PQ, even if the maximum resolution of the set is 720p (LCD), although you do have to suffer the "gear-shifting" in some sets.
> 
> 
> Are there any other parameters of your box defaulting back to a factory preset. Could be a confused microprocessor. Reboot the box by doing a power down (pull the plug) for two minutes, then allowing a reboot sequence. If that doesn't solve the problem, either exchange the box, or switch to satellite.



Pepar: No Power interruptions (no blinking clocks set to 12:00 in the house, etc.).


posg: SA8300. I don't pass 1080i since my Sony is 768 resolution, and I agree with you about the TV's scaler (except for the maximum comment, but I'm no expert). I can't find any setting or parameter to govern this. All reboots have retained the user settings and not any type of 1080i default.


scsiraid: it happened several times, about every week to 10 days. I've been away since my post on 5/10 and when I returned on 5/15 there was no problem. However, I expect it will happen again.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg: SA8300. I don't pass 1080i since my Sony is 768 resolution, and I agree with you about the TV's scaler (except for the maximum comment, but I'm no expert). I can't find any setting or parameter to govern this. All reboots have retained the user settings and not any type of 1080i default.
> 
> 
> scsiraid: it happened several times, about every week to 10 days. I've been away since my post on 5/10 and when I returned on 5/15 there was no problem. However, I expect it will happen again.



My box used to reset itself to 1080i periodically as well. No power surges, etc. TWC sent my box a signal to correct a handshake issue and I have not had the problem since.


I would also recommend sending the TV the passthrough resolution. I used to own a GWII (768p). It handled 1080i much better than the box did.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it happened several times, about every week to 10 days. I've been away since my post on 5/10 and when I returned on 5/15 there was no problem. However, I expect it will happen again.



When did the latest firmware rev get pushed in Raleigh? During your absence?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg: SA8300. I don't pass 1080i since my Sony is 768 resolution, and I agree with you about the TV's scaler (except for the maximum comment, but I'm no expert). I can't find any setting or parameter to govern this. All reboots have retained the user settings and not any type of 1080i default.



Even though your TV is 768, someone in the food chain, either the set top box or the TV must scale or convert a 1080i signal to 720p. (Actually I don't even know if a 720p is displayed _truely_ natively). The TV, unless it is a no name off brand, certainly has a better scaler than the STB.


On my Sony, when switching channels, there is a "hiccup" when switching between channels of different native resolutions while the scaler "shifts". I just wonder if you passed ALL native resolution formats if your STB would still default back to 1080i. I assume 1080i output is the default mode.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did the latest firmware rev get pushed in Raleigh? During your absence?



Our last firmware update was a couple of months ago.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I just wonder if you passed ALL native resolution formats if your STB would still default back to 1080i. I assume 1080i output is the default mode.



I was thinking the same and will give this a try (probably over the weekend and I'm home as the complaint dept for other occupants). I didn't select 1080i for the "hiccup" reason.


BTW, my AM routine is PC first, then watch a little TV. So guess what happened after my post this morning? Yep, the TV had been reset to 1080i automatically










I spent a little time looking for a setting (like Power Manager).


----------



## posg

Shop At Home goes dark June 22. WRAY-TV (30TV/42DT) to be sold.


"Scripps is looking at programming alternatives for those stations, which reach about 5 million households, and plans to keep them on the air until they are sold. The stations are in San Francisco, Boston, Cleveland, Raleigh-Durham, N.C. and Bridgeport, Conn."


----------



## edvedd

Do you have a link with that info?


----------



## posg

Here's a link to a "sneak preview" of AT&T U-Verse (Project Lightspeed) in San Antonio. It has been in beta testing for a while, but it looks like they're ready to hit the streets.

http://www.sbcforyou.com/uverse/ 


This bears watching since the Bell South aquisition by AT&T would make this the likely "telco video" solution in much of this area.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a link with that info?


 http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/busine...p_At_Home.html


----------



## posg

Here's some great reading for anybody interested in what DirecTV's strategic plans for this year are. It's the 104 page powerpoint presentation from their February 2006 investors meeting.

http://www.longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's some great reading for anybody interested in what DirecTV's strategic plans for this year are. It's the 104 page powerpoint presentation from their February 2006 investors meeting.
> 
> http://www.longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf



Impressive. TWC's PowerPoint would consist of 1 slide, entitled "Make lots and lots of money and ignore our subscribers".


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Impressive. TWC's PowerPoint would consist of 1 slide, entitled "Make lots and lots of money and ignore our subscribers".



I think the point is that ALL successful companies (and TWC is certainly successful) have business plans, strategies, and budgets, and don't make foolish financial decisions to appease a relatively small segment of their customers.


And at the end of the day, a company must always balance pleasing their customers with pleasing their stockholders. I think at this point, I'd personally invest my own money with TWC before either of the sats, and once I did, I'd expect them to make sound business decisions.


They're doing just fine balancing the needs of both concerns.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the point is that ALL successful companies (and TWC is certainly successful) have business plans, strategies, and budgets, and don't make foolish financial decisions to appease a relatively small segment of their customers.
> 
> 
> And at the end of the day, a company must always balance pleasing their customers with pleasing their stockholders. I think at this point, I'd personally invest my own money with TWC before either of the sats, and once I did, I'd expect them to make sound business decisions.
> 
> 
> They're doing just fine balancing the needs of both concerns.



I'm not a shareholder, I am a TV (preferably HDTV) watcher. And I want my provider to make decisions to keep me as a customer. TWC didn't do it in my case.

You justify TWC by prophetic visions of the future, the rest of us just want to watch TV tonight.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Impressive. TWC's PowerPoint would consist of 1 slide, entitled "Make lots and lots of money and ignore our subscribers".



Being a current DirecTV subscriber and a former TWC one (and soon to be one again), I feel fairly confident that the 121 slide presentation says the exact same thing. I have come to believe that in the TV arena, "competition" means picking the least objectionable of crappy options.


If it weren't for a few cable shows (Daily Show, Colbert Report, Battlestar Galactica, and a few others), I would just do OTA HD. If I could get the non-OTA shows legally at decent quality (the current iTunes options don't count as quality on my TV) and get the rest OTA, I might just do that.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not a shareholder, I am a TV (preferably HDTV) watcher. And I want my provider to make decisions to keep me as a customer. TWC didn't do it in my case.
> 
> You justify TWC by prophetic visions of the future, the rest of us just want to watch TV tonight.



Quite frankly, I wasn't even attempting to stick up for TWC. I was just trying to make a more general comment that businesses have to make decisions that satisfy multiple agendas, which often are not consistent. Sometiimes you lose a few customers, but you have to evaluate the net result.


I thought also that I was actually trying to state something positive about DirecTV in posting the link, as well as the customer satisfaction ratings a few posts back.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I wasn't even attempting to stick up for TWC . .
> 
> 
> I thought also that I was actually trying to state something positive about DirecTV . .



You're so misunderstood.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're so misunderstood.



The cats like me, sometimes......


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Being a current DirecTV subscriber and a former TWC one (and soon to be one again)



Begs the question, why are you going _back_ to Time Warner ???


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Begs the question, why are you going _back_ to Time Warner ???



It's a confluence of lots of little things. Despite my dish being almost perfectly aimed with signal strengths in the high 90's, I have more than a few channels that just pause for second about every 3 or 4 minutes. And the rain fade issue is real. I can predict a heavy storm is coming because our satellite dies about 5 minutes before the heavy rain starts.


Then there's my HD-TiVo (the reason I switched to DirecTV). It's painfully slow and has taken to rebooting randomly. DirecTV's common solution for all TiVo problems is to tell you to clear and delete everything (basically reformat the unit). Given the number of show I have, that's not an option. And this is my second HD-TiVo. If I get this one replaced I'll have to sign a two year commitment. Given the hardware they provide seems to only last 8 months to a year, a two year commitment isn't reasonable to me. Nevermind the fact that DirecTV is going to force me at some point to replace my TiVo with one of their internal HD DVRs (which is now 6 months late in shipping).


See, all customer unfriendly actions...


So, I'm back to TWC after we catch up with all the stuff on the TiVo. I'll get the TWC DVR and try it. When the TiVo Series 3 comes out I'll decide if I want to get it and a couple of CableCards so I can have a dual tuner TiVo that does digital cable and OTA HD.


As I said, the decision seems to be about the least objectionable of two crappy options.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I said, the decision seems to be about the least objectionable of two crappy options.



Man. are we Americans spoiled. Look in the rear-view mirror 10 years. You had a cell phone the size of a brick, dial-up internet service, a VHS tape machine, a TV the size of a refrigerator with 57 channels of linear analog TV.


Bottom line is DirecTV, Dish, AT&T, Verizon, Comcast, Time Warner, et al are spending billions on us to get our business and make us happy, and all we can do is throw stones. No wonder the rest of the world hates us. We are the biggest whiners on the planet. Myself included.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bottom line is DirecTV, Dish, AT&T, Verizon, Comcast, Time Warner, et al are spending billions on us to get our business and make us happy, and all we can do is throw stones. No wonder the rest of the world hates us. We are the biggest whiners on the planet. Myself included.



Yeah, me too. But whining and throwing stones is what gets 'em to spend more billions to improve. We're a tough crowd!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I wasn't even attempting to stick up for TWC. I was just trying to make a more general comment that businesses have to make decisions that satisfy multiple agendas, which often are not consistent. Sometiimes you lose a few customers, but you have to evaluate the net result.
> 
> 
> I thought also that I was actually trying to state something positive about DirecTV in posting the link, as well as the customer satisfaction ratings a few posts back.



If I misinterpreted your post, I apologize. Every time you post you praise TWC and bash any other option, I must have been looking for that.










My opinion on DirecTv is this, I hope they kick @ss, so everyone will have to pick up their game. But I feel that PowerPoint presentation could be found at any company, the proof is in the Quality, Quantity, and Value. Maybe VOOM (as a Provider) was ahead of their time, maybe DirecTv will hit the HDTV wave with perfect timing. But I will say again TWC will not compete on "features" and "content" until they absolutely have to.


My DISH receiver has "caller ID", "16:9 9day guide", "several guide views (HD, All Sub, Favorites, etc.)","multi-room (2 different channels on 2 TVs), "mpeg4", "2 remotes, 1 RF", "OTA tuner (WB-HD)", "can record 3 HD channels at once" and "monthly software updates" to name a few.

DirecTv will have similar features with their new receiver.

TWC will wait until they lose significant market share.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man. are we Americans spoiled. Look in the rear-view mirror 10 years. You had a cell phone the size of a brick, dial-up internet service, a VHS tape machine, a TV the size of a refrigerator with 57 channels of linear analog TV.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is DirecTV, Dish, AT&T, Verizon, Comcast, Time Warner, et al are spending billions on us to get our business and make us happy, and all we can do is throw stones. No wonder the rest of the world hates us. We are the biggest whiners on the planet. Myself included.



Look at that, we agree again.









I just wish I could decide where they spend the money.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. But whining and throwing stones is what gets 'em to spend more billions to improve. We're a tough crowd!



That, and the EVIL EVIL profit motive !!! Damn capitalists !!!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That, and the EVIL EVIL profit motive !!! Damn capitalists !!!



What are you, the Second Coming of Marx?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I misinterpreted your post, I apologize. Every time you post you praise TWC and bash any other option, I must have been looking for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion on DirecTv is this, I hope they kick @ss, so everyone will have to pick up their game. But I feel that PowerPoint presentation could be found at any company, the proof is in the Quality, Quantity, and Value. Maybe VOOM (as a Provider) was ahead of their time, maybe DirecTv will hit the HDTV wave with perfect timing. But I will say again TWC will not compete on "features" and "content" until they absolutely have to.
> 
> 
> My DISH receiver has "caller ID", "16:9 9day guide", "several guide views (HD, All Sub, Favorites, etc.)","multi-room (2 different channels on 2 TVs), "mpeg4", "2 remotes, 1 RF", "OTA tuner (WB-HD)", "can record 3 HD channels at once" and "monthly software updates" to name a few.
> 
> DirecTv will have similar features with their new receiver.
> 
> TWC will wait until they lose significant market share.



I could probably effectively argue the benefits of either side of the coin, cable or satellite. Since cable gets the most bashing, I've decided to give a little balance for sticking up for them.


Cable vs satellite, both have advantages and disadvantages, and one fit's one consumer's needs better than the other and vice versa.


Time Warner is quite frankly very much on par technologically and programming wise with the other big MSO's Comcast, Cox, Charter, etc. They do no better or no worse than the pack.


These are at the end of the day silly arguments. Who makes a better vehicle, Ford or Chevy, you'll get passionate debate on that question. Some will say they're both crap. In reality neither is as bad as the bashers would have you believe.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Can anyone tell me what any of this talk in the last few pages has to do with "Local HDTV info and Reception"?


Pepar, If I remember correctly, your not even from Raleigh, you live in NY correct? Not saying your not welcome or anything like that. I just feel that this thread has turned into a gossip thread and its way off topic.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are you, the Second Coming of Marx?



Actually, the free marketplace is working fine. MOST of us have three video providers to choose from. There is no monopoly, it's a truely competative market, and if one doesn't have access to all three providers, it's because of where HE chose to live.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Time Warner is quite frankly very much on par technologically and programming wise with the other big MSO's Comcast, Cox, Charter, etc. They do no better or no worse than the pack.
> 
> ...



TWC is Cable and Cable is TWC since that is the only choice here. My point is if they had the "content" and "features" of SAT, it would be a no brainer.


So why don't they ?

The answer: They don't have to, so they don't.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what any of this talk in the last few pages has to do with "Local HDTV info and Reception"?
> 
> 
> Pepar, If I remember correctly, your not even from Raleigh, you live in NY correct? Not saying your not welcome or anything like that. I just feel that this thread has turned into a gossip thread and its way off topic.



If you have a topic you would like to discuss, bring it up, I'm sure you will get plenty of responses. If you need information on a particular subject, try using the search function.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, the free marketplace is working fine. MOST of us have three video providers to choose from. There is no monopoly, it's a truely competative market, and if one doesn't have access to all three providers, it's because of where HE chose to live.



So if your only choice is TWC, you can always move.

When I think we can have a Sane debate, you say something something completely .... Whatever.

------

"Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience." - Dilbert


----------



## dslate69

If nothing else this forum is active. Which boads well for someone that does want to discuss a particular Local HDTV issue. The thread never drifts too many steps off the Local HDTV path. How we receive our Local HD is completely relevant, although I agree when defending a provider or bashing the other we are off the path.


My apologies... But don't be like my wife and say "No I don't want to go there", to every suggestion I have.


I am going to climb in the passenger seat and see if we go anywhere.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what any of this talk in the last few pages has to do with "Local HDTV info and Reception"?
> 
> 
> Pepar, If I remember correctly, your not even from Raleigh, you live in NY correct? Not saying your not welcome or anything like that. I just feel that this thread has turned into a gossip thread and its way off topic.



Well, it's Olde York (PA), but you're right, I'm not from Raleigh. I popped in a couple of months ago when I heard that y'all got a Passport rev that mentioned SATA in the DIAG. My interest was in following the adventures of those attaching drives. While here, I met some interesting folks. I've even crossed swords with a few.











I'm just a visitor who's going to let you folks sort out what rules/protocols you want on your thread.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a topic you would like to discuss, bring it up, I'm sure you will get plenty of responses. If you need information on a particular subject, try using the search function.



can i get HDTV in raleigh? also what does HDTV mean?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can i get HDTV in raleigh? also what does HDTV mean?



I think that was already covered; did you try the search function?


----------



## Erik Garci

Does anyone here subscribe to Basic+HBO on TWC?


I tried to subscribe to Basic+HBO recently, but every CSR that I talked to said that I could not get it now, even though I got it once before (2 months ago), and even though all cable operators are legally required to offer Basic+HBO.


Anyway, I just ended up getting "Nuestra Tele con HBO" instead, which costs about the same ($35/month).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if your only choice is TWC, you can always move.
> 
> When I think we can have a Sane debate, you say something something completely .... Whatever.
> 
> ------
> 
> "Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience." - Dilbert



Well, you know my point. If I choose to live in a small rural town, I'm not gonna get the same quality of services as in a big city. If I choose to live in an apartment that doesn't facilitate me having a dish, well that's my choice, not TWC's. That's all I'm saying. But the vast majority, 92% I think the number is, have access to at least one or both of the satellite providers. THAT by FCC definition is a "competative marketplace".


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can i get HDTV in raleigh? also what does HDTV mean?



You can only get HDTV from Time Warner Cable. Nowhere else. If you hate them, too bad, because they ARE the ONLY source. What does HDTV mean? HIGHER DOLLAR TV from Time Warner Cable. But:


"They don't care, they don't have too, they're the cable company."


JEEZ !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone here subscribe to Basic+HBO on TWC?
> 
> 
> I tried to subscribe to Basic+HBO recently, but every CSR that I talked to said that I could not get it now, even though I got it once before (2 months ago), and even though all cable operators are legally required to offer Basic+HBO.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just ended up getting "Nuestra Tele con HBO" instead, which costs about the same ($35/month).



Somebody's confused. You DO have to have a digital box or a cable card to get HBO. Is that the question ???


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just a visitor who's going to let you folks sort out what rules/protocols you want on your thread.



We've decided to officially bar you from this thread since A) you're a yankee B) you're intellegent and have a sense of humor and C) you like cats.


Ooops !!! I just barred myself.


Maybe we should both retire. Naaaa !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am going to climb in the passenger seat and see if we go anywhere.



Are we there yet ?


----------



## posg

CAUTION: ON TOPIC ALERT !!!!


Did anyone else notice that WNCN has replaced the "crackles" at network-to-local transitions with seven seconds of no audio at all ???


(Pepar, you're excused. I assume you don't watch WNCN, being an "outsider" and all.)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are we there yet ?



Not yet. Where were we going again?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not yet. Where were we going again?



Crazy perhaps? Its a nice place.... Sanity is overrated.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not yet. Where were we going again?



Wherever the "Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV" purist want to take us. My feeling, is nowhere.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wherever the "Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV" purist want to take us. My feeling, is nowhere.



The Cunard Line's slogan was at one time "Getting There Is Half The Fun". Perhaps that applies here.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somebody's confused. You DO have to have a digital box or a cable card to get HBO. Is that the question ???



I know that. So, no, that's not the question.


Basically, the CSR's would not let me get...

14.95 Basic service

7.95 Digital box with remote

11.95 HBO (or any other premium)

-------

34.85 total


I'm just trying to find out if anyone here has this. That's the question.


Anyway, I ended up getting the "Nuestra Tele con HBO" package, which is...

14.95 Basic service

7.95 Digital box with remote

10.00 HBO

2.05 Nuestra Tele channels (and music channels)

-------

34.95 total (which is merely 10 cents more)


By the way, it is illegal for TWC to deny Basic+HBO and to charge different rates for HBO (11.95 versus 10.00), according to the FCC .


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somebody's confused. You DO have to have a digital box or a cable card to get HBO. Is that the question ???




My apartment complex offers basic + HBO via TWC as part of their rent. No box needed that I'm aware of. Granted that only gets you HBO, and not the 10 other HBO channels like HBO2, HBO sig etc... My bill is now all my extras (HD, HD DVR, HD Tier, Roadrunner) minus basic and HBO. Went from 127 to 65 bucks. Sure I'm technically paying for the rest in my rent, but when my rent is 890 on an apartment that goes for 1250 now, I still look at is as a freebee


----------



## holl_ands

"Once upon a time", prior to the advent of digital cable service, HBO was available on an analog cable system

as just another analog channel (TWC-San Diego still provides HBO on analog CH21)....


Check to see if HBO comes in via direct connect of the cable coax to the analog tuner in your TV (or VCR).

For those customers who only want Family Friendly channels, an RF filter can be added to block the HBO analog channel.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Once upon a time", prior to the advent of digital cable service, HBO was available on an analog cable system
> 
> as just another analog channel (TWC-San Diego still provides HBO on analog CH21).....



Brings back memories of the 300-ohm twinlead in the tin can.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that. So, no, that's not the question.
> 
> 
> Basically, the CSR's would not let me get...
> 
> 14.95 Basic service
> 
> 7.95 Digital box with remote
> 
> 11.95 HBO (or any other premium)
> 
> -------
> 
> 34.85 total
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to find out if anyone here has this. That's the question.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I ended up getting the "Nuestra Tele con HBO" package, which is...
> 
> 14.95 Basic service
> 
> 7.95 Digital box with remote
> 
> 10.00 HBO
> 
> 2.05 Nuestra Tele channels (and music channels)
> 
> -------
> 
> 34.95 total (which is merely 10 cents more)
> 
> 
> By the way, it is illegal for TWC to deny Basic+HBO and to charge different rates for HBO (11.95 versus 10.00), according to the FCC .



I guess the deal is that you are trying to "bypass" standard basic. The basic $14.95 is a lifeline service of local off-airs and community access channels. They are requiring you to "buy through" _standard_ basic to get to HBO, just like they require you to "buy through" standard basic to get to digital cable.


It's just they way they have chosen to structure their packaging. I'm not defending it, but it is their choice, there is no "law" on how premium channels are priced or sold that I'm aware of. God help us if there is.


UPDATE: YOU APPEAR TO BE CORRECT !!! APOLOGIES !!! Print the article and take it to a customer service center or talk to a supervisor on the phone.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Once upon a time", prior to the advent of digital cable service, HBO was available on an analog cable system
> 
> as just another analog channel (TWC-San Diego still provides HBO on analog CH21)....
> 
> 
> Check to see if HBO comes in via direct connect of the cable coax to the analog tuner in your TV (or VCR).
> 
> For those customers who only want Family Friendly channels, an RF filter can be added to block the HBO analog channel.



There is no analog HBO on TWC - Raleigh, gotta have a digital box.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My apartment complex offers basic + HBO via TWC as part of their rent. No box needed that I'm aware of. Granted that only gets you HBO, and not the 10 other HBO channels like HBO2, HBO sig etc... My bill is now all my extras (HD, HD DVR, HD Tier, Roadrunner) minus basic and HBO. Went from 127 to 65 bucks. Sure I'm technically paying for the rest in my rent, but when my rent is 890 on an apartment that goes for 1250 now, I still look at is as a freebee



They are receiving HBO at your complex, taking the analog feed out of the back of a digital box, stripping out some channel and then reinserting a remodualted analog HBO.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPDATE: YOU APPEAR TO BE CORRECT !!! APOLOGIES !!! Print the article and take it to a customer service center or talk to a supervisor on the phone.



I spoke to a couple of supervisors on the phone. They still refused to offer Basic+HBO, even after I told them about the law. One of them suggested that I take a printout to a local TWC office.


Another possibility is to get NT+HBO first, then try to cancel the NT portion later, so that Basic+HBO is what remains. That trick worked for me once.


Anyway, it was easy to get NT+HBO, so I will probably stick with that for now.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to a couple of supervisors on the phone. They still refused to offer Basic+HBO, even after I told them about the law. One of them suggested that I take a printout to a local TWC office.
> 
> 
> Another possibility is to get NT+HBO first, then try to cancel the NT portion later, so that Basic+HBO is what remains. That trick worked for me once.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it was easy to get NT+HBO, so I will probably stick with that for now.



Go to this link:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/customer/asktwc.html 


Under the section "What if I get a wrong answer or no answer at all." click the "contact us" link, explain your problem, and attach the above link.


I've had good success at getting actual answers rather than form letter responses the couple of times I've used it. Good luck and let all of us know what you find out.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that. So, no, that's not the question.
> 
> 
> Basically, the CSR's would not let me get...
> 
> 14.95 Basic service
> 
> 7.95 Digital box with remote
> 
> 11.95 HBO (or any other premium)
> 
> -------
> 
> 34.85 total
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to find out if anyone here has this. That's the question.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I ended up getting the "Nuestra Tele con HBO" package, which is...
> 
> 14.95 Basic service
> 
> 7.95 Digital box with remote
> 
> 10.00 HBO
> 
> 2.05 Nuestra Tele channels (and music channels)
> 
> -------
> 
> 34.95 total (which is merely 10 cents more)
> 
> 
> By the way, it is illegal for TWC to deny Basic+HBO and to charge different rates for HBO (11.95 versus 10.00), according to the FCC .



Great information. So, that begs the question...wouldn't you be able to get Basic + HD-DVR + HD Stations (HD-Tier) the same way? If not, what am I missing?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great information. So, that begs the question...wouldn't you be able to get Basic + HD-DVR + HD Stations (HD-Tier) the same way? If not, what am I missing?



The way I read the rules is that a single channel a la carte, or multiplexes of a channel are covered, but programming _tiers_ are not. If you find out otherwise, let me know. I'd be perfectly happy with HD channels only if that were allowed.


----------



## posg

OOOPPS !!!!


Here's the "gotcha"


"The tier buy-through prohibition does not apply if the cable operator is subject to effective competition as that term is defined by law. In addition, a cable operator may request a waiver of the tier buy-through prohibition from the FCC."


I believe that TWC would certainly fall under the "effective competition" loophole. I'll do some more research.


----------



## posg

Are we on topic yet ???


----------



## posg

Somewhere buried in here is the defintion of "effective competition":

http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/w...7cfr76_01.html 


UPDATE: 76.905


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that TWC would certainly fall under the "effective competition" loophole. I'll do some more research.



I'd feel better if they fell deeper under the effective competition, or the effective competition was more effective.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd feel better if they fell deeper under the effective competition, or the effective competition was more effective.



I agree with you 100% (I think)


----------



## posg

Last night's storm kicked up some pretty good tropo. I watched part of the 11:00 News from WRC-DT Washington DC last night. 2 Richmonds and 4 Norfolks were solid for an hour or so.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great information. So, that begs the question...wouldn't you be able to get Basic + HD-DVR + HD Stations (HD-Tier) the same way? If not, what am I missing?



TWC does not offer that option, and they are not legally required to offer it.


I think that Comcast in Boston offers it, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## posg

NBC17ENG,


If you don't check the Greensboro thread, you might want to. Seems they're suffering the Neilson equipment blues as well. Comments from the NBC and FOX engineers atest to similar issues as WNCN.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> If you don't check the Greensboro thread, you might want to. Seems they're suffering the Neilson equipment blues as well. Comments from the NBC and FOX engineers atest to similar issues as WNCN.



Ya, there are so many problem with the local NBC that its hard to count. NBC17ENG, I know you work hard and I do thank you for that. With that said, out of all the local stations NBC is by far the worst when it comes to "Technical Issues".


I for one would like to know what the big issue is. Is it a funding issue? Can you not get the equipment that you need to make things right? Are there enough techs there to do the job?


Im sorry to be so down on the local NBC but it is just so annoying to turn the station on and have to "put up" with yet one more problem. If its not white sparkles its bad sound. If its not bad sound its a black out on the picture every 2 minutes, and the problems go on and on..


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, there are so many problem with the local NBC that its hard to count. NBC17ENG, I know you work hard and I do thank you for that. With that said, out of all the local stations NBC is by far the worst when it comes to "Technical Issues".
> 
> 
> I for one would like to know what the big issue is. Is it a funding issue? Can you not get the equipment that you need to make things right? Are there enough techs there to do the job?
> 
> 
> Im sorry to be so down on the local NBC but it is just so annoying to turn the station on and have to "put up" with yet one more problem. If its not white sparkles its bad sound. If its not bad sound its a black out on the picture every 2 minutes, and the problems go on and on..



For one thing NBC is in the process of dumping several of it's O&O's, including WNCN to Media General. I'm sure they're not anxious to spend a lot of money in the meantime.


That said, I agree, WNCN has had more than it's fair share of technical shortcomings.


----------



## zim2dive

Found this during my morning read of HDBeat (.com)



> Quote:
> Well, this is just a rumor right, but it looks like it is going to happen. Dish Network is adding Home & Garden HD, National Geographic HD, NFL HD and Starz HD to their high definition lineup in early June.



Mike


----------



## dslate69

Dish Network is adding Home & Garden-HD, National Geographic-HD, NFL-HD and Starz-HD to their high definition lineup in the next week or two.

They are showing up on the transponders now during testing.


This makes me happy.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish Network is adding Home & Garden-HD, National Geographic-HD, NFL-HD and Starz-HD to their high definition lineup in the next week or two.
> 
> They are showing up on the transponders now during testing.
> 
> 
> This makes me happy.



Can't find any annoucements _anywhere_. Hope it happens, but it's not unusual for channels to be "hidden" on a video platform in anticipation of eventual carriage. It doesn't always mean availablility is immenant.


TWC has WLFL-SD on channel 223 in their add/delete options, but the general public can't get it.


Maybe Charlie Ergin just wants to get these HD channels at his house. Who knows. We'll see. Again, hope it happens. Come one, come all.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't find any annoucements _anywhere_. Hope it happens, but it's not unusual for channels to be "hidden" on a video platform in anticipation of eventual carriage. It doesn't always mean availablility is immenant.
> 
> 
> TWC has WLFL-SD on channel 223 in their add/delete options, but the general public can't get it.
> 
> 
> Maybe Charlie Ergin just wants to get these HD channels at his house. Who knows. We'll see. Again, hope it happens. Come one, come all.



An insider on one of the forums I am monitoring confirms the first week of june.

Another user posted the guide with the channels listed.

It's a done deal. But maybe a meteor will hit the SATs before then. Then TWC would be a viable option for HD.


----------



## dslate69

Posg have you seen this ? On first impressions it seems to be a bit odd, especially the remote.









http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/05/23/ata...-homezone-box/


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg have you seen this ? On first impressions it seems to be a bit odd, especially the remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/05/23/ata...-homezone-box/



I've not seen the box, but I'm a little familiar with the "Homezone" strategy. In areas where, for what ever reason, AT&T cannot impliment it's "U-verse" "fiber to the node" (with twisted pair copper to the house, YUCK) solution, Homezone is the alternative technology.


Actually, both are a cobbled mess of technologies sewn together kind of like a Frankensten monster.


It's the telco's attempt to be the "one-wire" triple play solution to effectively compete with cable.


Gotta love the keyboard. Is it "qwerty" or "abcde" ???


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've not seen the box, but I'm a little familiar with the "Homezone" strategy. In areas where, for what ever reason, AT&T cannot impliment it's "U-verse" "fiber to the node" (with twisted pair copper to the house, YUCK) solution, Homezone is the alternative technology.
> 
> 
> Actually, both are a cobbled mess of technologies sewn together kind of like a Frankensten monster.
> 
> 
> It's the telco's attempt to be the "one-wire" triple play solution to effectively compete with cable.
> 
> 
> Gotta love the keyboard. Is it "qwerty" or "abcde" ???



My thoughts exactly on the Frankenstein reference. I love new tech and new ways of getting there, but the widgets that try to be a jack of all trades are masters of none 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## kklier

okay, I have read 8 or 9 pages back.


What is the latest on TWC and new HD channels like National Geographic and HGTV? ESPN2, etc?


Is it still "when it happens"?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay, I have read 8 or 9 pages back.
> 
> 
> What is the latest on TWC and new HD channels like National Geographic and HGTV? ESPN2, etc?
> 
> 
> Is it still "when it happens"?



All quiet on the TWC front. It's anybody's guess when we'll see TWC launch the next batch of HD channels. They can't afford to fall too far behind. Trust me when I say that they watch every move their competitors take.


But as I've mentioned before, it's to the programmers benefit to get the satellite deals done first. That way they are "holding the cards" when they negociate with the cable guys.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay, I have read 8 or 9 pages back.
> 
> 
> What is the latest on TWC and new HD channels like National Geographic and HGTV? ESPN2, etc?
> 
> 
> Is it still "when it happens"?



When one provider makes a big move like DISH has done everyone gets in a tizzy.

There is so much DirecTv bashing going on around the forums since DISH is adding these channels. But the good thing is DirecTv has to respond with HD additions of their own since their customers can and will have a dish in their yard.

TWC on the other hand is a monopoly in this area that will get it's revenue whether a few jump ship or not.

So expect more of the same DISH to lead in HD content with DirecTv playing catchup and TWC ignoring this small segment of it's customers for some time to come.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When one provider makes a big move like DISH has done everyone gets in a tizzy.
> 
> There is so much DirecTv bashing going on around the forums since DISH is adding these channels. But the good thing is DirecTv has to respond with HD additions of their own since their customers can and will have a dish in their yard.
> 
> TWC on the other hand is a monopoly in this area that will get it's revenue whether a few jump ship or not.
> 
> So expect more of the same DISH to lead in HD content with DirecTv playing catchup and TWC ignoring this small segment of it's customers for some time to come.



Unfortunately, I agree. I'd like to stick with TWC, but they make it harder every day. I sent this to Dressler this AM. We'll see if he responds ...

________________

_Hi, Mr. Dressler. Rather than believe the message boards, I prefer to get accurate

information from the parties involved, so I'll ask you. Are there any HD (or SD)

additions imminent for TWC? Specifically:


ESPN2HD

National Geographic HD

NFL Network HD


ESPNU

NFL Network_


----------



## dslate69

One thing I love about DISH is that each month they have a Live Call-in show with their "Owner\\CEO Charlie Ergen" and\\Or "Technical Engineers" to answer the tough questions and make announcements about software upgrades and channel additions. You have to admire this way of answering to customers concerns directly.


It is no surprise that TWC's CEO doesn't have the Coconuts to sit in the Hot Seat for an hour answering emails and calls.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing I love about DISH is that each month they have a Live Call-in show with their "Owner\\CEO Charlie Ergen" and\\Or "Technical Engineers" to answer the tough questions and make announcements about software upgrades and channel additions. You have to admire this way of answering to customers concerns directly.
> 
> 
> It is no surprise that TWC's CEO doesn't have the Coconuts to sit in the Hot Seat for an hour answering emails and calls.



You're right. I don't expect to hear back from him. I've sent e-mails before, so I'm sure mine now get filtered out. The TWC "suits" don't give a crap about what we want anyway, so they would never take calls (unless they were from sycophant TWC employees).


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't expect to hear back from him. I've sent e-mails before, so I'm sure mine now get filtered out. The TWC "suits" don't give a crap about what we want anyway, so they would never take calls (unless they were from sycophant TWC employees).



More ridiculously depressing news ... on a Comcast thread, they are reporting that they will be getting ESPN2HD and NFL Network (SD/HD) on July 1st. I'd like to think that this would put more pressure on TWC to keep up, but I know better.


----------



## posg

toadfannc,


WHY haven't you switched providers yet ??? Just curious.....


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> More ridiculously depressing news ... on a Comcast thread, they are reporting that they will be getting ESPN2HD and NFL Network (SD/HD) on July 1st. I'd like to think that this would put more pressure on TWC to keep up, but I know better.



Yea, it's not like any TWC subscriber is going to switch to Comcast.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> toadfannc,
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you switched providers yet ??? Just curious.....



What other cable provider?? If satellite isn't an option (like you like in an apartment or condo with no south facing option), then the TWC monopoloy is the only option for extended channels. Until there is land based competition for cable I will continue to consider it a monopoly.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What other cable provider?? If satellite isn't an option (like you like in an apartment or condo with no south facing option), then the TWC monopoloy is the only option for extended channels. Until there is land based competition for cable I will continue to consider it a monopoly.



Once again, under FCC rules, effective competition exists.


I'm just curious why toadfannc sticks with TWC unless he has some "obstruction" preventing him from switching.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> toadfannc,
> 
> 
> WHY haven't you switched providers yet ??? Just curious.....



I have RoadRunner, so it's pretty convenient. Also, I don't like the thought of having to purchase DVR equip and an OTA antenna. Plus, DirectTV doesn't have local HDs here in Raleigh as yet. When they do (and I understand it's imminent), I may take the plunge (along with a few others, I suspect).


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have RoadRunner, so it's pretty convenient. Also, I don't like the thought of having to purchase DVR equip and an OTA antenna. Plus, DirectTV doesn't have local HDs here in Raleigh as yet. When they do (and I understand it's imminent), I may take the plunge (along with a few others, I suspect).



Why would you leave TWC for DirecTv ? I thought this was about HD channels for you. Although I believe DirecTv will add HD channels faster than TWC, right now DISH is speaking with actions.


Come over to the Dark Side... it's in High Def over here.










Here's the Promotion Codes to get the offer I got when I signed up...


# VCD0000763398

Ordering Direct: DIRCDFDHA

Through Retailer: RETCDFDHA


FREE Activation

$100 back with America's Top 120 or higher programming

STARZ Movie Pack FREE for the first 3 months


----------



## kklier

thanks for the depressing confirmation. My co-worker has DISH now and I am jealous of the choices they have. However, I'm not ready to make the plunge back into sat. The longer TWC delays the easier my choice becomes.




oh and all my questions seem to get answered here. Thanks guys!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you leave TWC for DirecTv ? I thought this was about HD channels for you. Although I believe DirecTv will add HD channels faster than TWC, right now DISH is speaking with actions.
> 
> 
> Come over to the Dark Side... it's in High Def over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Promotion Codes to get the offer I got when I signed up...
> 
> 
> # VCD0000763398
> 
> Ordering Direct: DIRCDFDHA
> 
> Through Retailer: RETCDFDHA
> 
> 
> FREE Activation
> 
> $100 back with America's Top 120 or higher programming
> 
> STARZ Movie Pack FREE for the first 3 months



Actually, it's all about programming for me. Yes, more HD channels would be nice, but I'm really interested in sports programming. And, DirectTV- with ESPN2HD, ESPNU, NFL Network (SD and HD), as well as the NFL Sunday Ticket ... may be too good to pass up. Right now, though, I can't stomach the purchase of a DVR, the contract commitment, or the OTA antenna for local HD. Who knows- I might change my mind tomorrow.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you leave TWC for DirecTv ?



Perhaps the most important thing is "leave TWC." As it's been discussed, the only way that TWC will improve is for people to drop them. They've got the brinksmanship thing down pat and will only shape up when they start getting actual losses.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it's all about programming for me. Yes, more HD channels would be nice, but I'm really interested in sports programming. And, DirectTV- with ESPN2HD, ESPNU, NFL Network (SD and HD), as well as the NFL Sunday Ticket ... may be too good to pass up. Right now, though, I can't stomach the purchase of a DVR, the contract commitment, or the OTA antenna for local HD. Who knows- I might change my mind tomorrow.



I miss D*...specifically Sunday ticket. However, after having TWC for a year, the PQ is definitely better on TWC. So, it's really a double edged sword for me. I can't have a dish due to line of sight here in Cary. I'm not sure I'd switch because of PQ.


I really hope TWC adds ESPN2HD soon...


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I miss D*...specifically Sunday ticket. However, after having TWC for a year, the PQ is definitely better on TWC. So, it's really a double edged sword for me. I can't have a dish due to line of sight here in Cary. I'm not sure I'd switch because of PQ.
> 
> 
> I really hope TWC adds ESPN2HD soon...



A year or so ago when I looked into SAT, I came away with the impression of Dish having inferior equipment and PQ compared to DirecTV. They were more aggressive, however, in adding channels. Don't flame me; that's what I deduced from the SAT forums here.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A year or so ago when I looked into SAT, I came away with the impression of Dish having inferior equipment and PQ compared to DirecTV. They were more aggressive, however, in adding channels. Don't flame me; that's what I deduced from the SAT forums here.



I've looked for web sites that compare bit rate and effective resolution between different providers, and haven't found anything of any real value.


There is a lot of discussion about HD PQ, HD-Lite, HD bit rates, etc. We all pretty much know that HD-Lite is an anamorphic compression of horizontal resolution, reducing it by as much as 25%. However, since vertical resolution is not tampered with, the overall reduction is less.


What is NOT discussed is the abysmally aggressive "grooming" applied to standard definition channels on the satellite services resulting in extremely "soft" and "smeary" results. And it seems to be getting worse as more and more payload is added.


I see cable going in the opposite direction. My picture quality on SD digital channels continues to improve. As compression technology improves, TWC seems to be taking the road of offering improvements in PQ rather than adding additional channels.


That statement is made based on my own subjective judgements. I do have a TWC, DirecTV, and Dish Network feed in my office, so I can compare them side by side on the same LCD TV. I unfortunately only have SD from Dish and DirecTV.


The bottom line is this. The digital simulcast SD channels are consistantly much higher PQ on TWC than the sats, and in my judgement, DirecTV has fewer highly over compressed channels than Dish.


Given that I continue to watch a significant amount of SD, the choice at home for me was simple. HD on cable is perhaps a little better, but the SD is much better.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've looked for web sites that compare bit rate and effective resolution between different providers, and haven't found anything of any real value.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of discussion about HD PQ, HD-Lite, HD bit rates, etc. We all pretty much know that HD-Lite is an anamorphic compression of horizontal resolution, reducing it by as much as 25%. However, since vertical resolution is not tampered with, the overall reduction is less.
> 
> 
> What is NOT discussed is the abysmally aggressive "grooming" applied to standard definition channels on the satellite services resulting in extremely "soft" and "smeary" results. And it seems to be getting worse as more and more payload is added.
> 
> 
> I see cable going in the opposite direction. My picture quality on SD digital channels continues to improve. As compression technology improves, TWC seems to be taking the road of offering improvements in PQ rather than adding additional channels.
> 
> 
> That statement is made based on my own subjective judgements. I do have a TWC, DirecTV, and Dish Network feed in my office, so I can compare them side by side on the same LCD TV. I unfortunately only have SD from Dish and DirecTV.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this. The digital simulcast SD channels are consistantly much higher PQ on TWC than the sats, and in my judgement, DirecTV has fewer highly over compressed channels than Dish.
> 
> 
> Given that I continue to watch a significant amount of SD, the choice at home for me was simple. HD on cable is perhaps a little better, but the SD is much better.



I went with cable and never looked back. I do, however, glance sideways every now and then. And root for SAT as a way of keeping cable on it's game. Video services by TEL could be the Next Big Thing. We'll see.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps the most important thing is "leave TWC." As it's been discussed, the only way that TWC will improve is for people to drop them. They've got the brinksmanship thing down pat and will only shape up when they start getting actual losses.



I've done my part. Come on Pepar, I've seen your Theater setup; it needs more HD.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done my part. Come on Pepar, I've seen your Theater setup; it needs more HD.



It's a double-edged sword; hi-def material brings out the best in a large display, especially a front projector, but makes it more and more difficult to watch DVD, which for now and the immediate future is the bulk of my viewing. I do use an IMX lens to completely remove the pixel structure, but a smooth picture is not the same as a smooth, highly detailed picture.


----------



## dslate69

I have the newest receiver from DISH, the vip622 and the picture quality is great.

I've seen the talk of HD-Lite myself and my eyes can't tell the difference. I have a 62" DLP that should show flaws in the picture before smaller sets would. And the SD on my set is dramatically better with DISH than TWC, and that is a fact.

I will say this though the 2 stations that are equal for seeing the blackheads on peoples faces is HDNET and WRAL-OTA.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will say this though the 2 stations that are equal for seeing the blackheads on peoples faces is HDNET and WRAL-OTA.



Hmmm, a new PQ standard!?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went with cable and never looked back. I do, however, glance sideways every now and then. And root for SAT as a way of keeping cable on it's game. Video services by TEL could be the Next Big Thing. We'll see.



I'm starting to have doubts about the telco strategies, either too expensive to deploy on a widescale basis (Verizon FIOS), or too bandwidth restricted in the "last mile" (AT&T U-verse) to really work in a multiset HD household, so I'm with you, let satellite competition keep everyone moving forward.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm starting to have doubts about the telco strategies, either too expensive to deploy on a widescale basis (Verizon FIOS), or too bandwidth restricted in the "last mile" (AT&T U-verse) to really work in a multiset HD household, so I'm with you, let satellite competition keep everyone moving forward.



TEL can always string fiber to the home and blow the bandwidth issue out of the water, but it's a big investment. So, naturally it's an outlay that they'll postpone as long as possible. Additionally, as no real "killer app" has emerged that makes fibering the last mile a no-brainer, they'll try to finesse things until it does.


----------



## posg

Best analogy comparing technolgies is that FIOS brings the interstate highway into your garage, while U-verse has interstate highway to about a mile from your house and then a dirt road the rest of the way. Hybrid fiber-coax is the logical economic middleground of interstate highway and surface streets.


----------



## posg

dslate69,


You might get a kick out of this. Especially the last paragraph. Not being able to provide locals would have effectively nailed the coffin shut. I've always felt that Ergen is reckless and is far to quick to put his subscribers interests in jeopardy. Time to watch "Charlie Chat" and hear the whining.




EchoStar Must Cut Off Distant Nets


By Ted Hearn Multichannel.com 5/24/2006


EchoStar Communications Corp. has been ordered by a federal court to cut off probably hundreds of thousands of customers around the country who have signed up for packages of ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox programming that originates on local stations in New York and Los Angeles.


The court, in a ruling Tuesday by a three-judge panel of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 11th Circuit, found that EchoStar's Dish Network illegally provided distant network signals to at least 630,000 ineligible homes, violating hundreds of TV stations' copyright protections under the Satellite Home Viewer Act of 1988.


EchoStar will likely have to cut distant network service to "hundreds of thousands [of subscribers]," said Jimmy Schaeffler, senior financial and consulting analyst at The Carmel Group. "Whether or not it's millions, that's something probably only someone at EchoStar could judge."


The court slapped EchoStar with a nationwide injunction. In more pain for the direct-broadcast satellite provider, the ruling appeared to also require the company to terminate distant network service to customers who are legally receiving the programming.


In a 44-page ruling, the 11th Circuit panel found that EchoStar engaged in a "pattern and practice" of violating the SHVA. It ordered a lower court to issue a nationwide permanent injunction barring EchoStar from selling distant network signals.


The ruling's wording appeared to compel EchoStar to terminate not only illegal distant network subscribers, but also legal ones -- customers who can't pick up their local stations with an antenna.


"We have found no indication that EchoStar was ever interested in complying with the [SHVA]," the court said in a unanimous opinion. "EchoStar has disregarded the limitations of its statutory license and sought to avoid its obligations under the [SHVA] at every turn."


"It's going to cost EchoStar money -- a lot of money," Schaeffler predicted.

*The outcome could have been far worse for EchoStar. At times in the litigation, broadcasters asked the courts to punish the DBS operator by banning it from providing even local TV signals to subscribers in dozens of local markets. The court's ruling did not address a local-signal ban as a remedy.*


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> 
> You might get a kick out of this. Especially the last paragraph. Not being able to provide locals would have effectively nailed the coffin shut. I've always felt that Ergen is reckless and is far to quick to put his subscribers interests in jeopardy. Time to watch "Charlie Chat" and hear the whining.
> 
> *EchoStar Must Cut Off Distant Nets
> 
> 
> By Ted Hearn Multichannel.com 5/24/2006*



You might have a predilection to tout cable and bash SAT, but they make your "job" sooooo e_a_s_y!


----------



## thamlet

posg or others,


Can I take my TWC SA 8300 DVR to a friend's house with the same or different level of TWC service and connect it there and use it, or are the stb IP addresses somehow associated with each subscriber's physical location? My hypothesis is that it will start to boot and shut down, but I don't want to try it and screw up my box somehow.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might get a kick out of this. Especially the last paragraph. Not being able to provide locals would have effectively nailed the coffin shut. I've always felt that Ergen is reckless and is far to quick to put his subscribers interests in jeopardy. Time to watch "Charlie Chat" and hear the whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EchoStar Must Cut Off Distant Nets



Didn't we have the conversation about how stupid it is to have a law that keeps a customer from subscribing to any city they want to ? And now you call providing customers with no way to get local channels with such channels "reckless".










You believe there is no viable competitor to Cable and that TWC can do no wrong, we get it. When we all read your post we take it with a grain of salt like Ted Turner wrote it.


This court ruling if it doesn't get over ruled immediately will only effect those that live in areas not covered by local OTA. Meaning if your home was in between mapped coverage areas DISH interpreted the law as they could provide you with Local channels from their national feed since you didn't belong to any local coverage area.


Sounds like to me DISH was leaning on the side of it's customers, TWC should try that some time.


But yea I will check out the Charlie Chat between watching ESPN2-HD, National Geographic-HD, NFL-HD, HGTV-HD , STARZ-HD or any of the other 20 something HD channels I have.


----------



## dslate69

EchoStar said it's disappointed with a recent U.S. Court of Appeals ruling concerning distant networks, a move that could shut down the offering delivered by its DISH Network satellite TV service.

For SkyREPORT's story this morning on the distant nets matter see: http://www.skyreport.com/view.cfm?ReleaseID=1926 .


While consumers are free to choose to read the New York Times, San Francisco Chronicle or any other newspaper regardless of where in the United States they live, broadcasters successfully orchestrated passage of special interest legislation which prohibits consumers from watching network channels originating in other markets, except in limited circumstances. the company said in a statement.


EchoStar and broadcasters disagreed about implementation of the distant network law. EchoStar said it believed the law should assure consumers had access to network programming. We believe that we acted within the scope of the law and in the best interest of consumers, the company said.


Broadcasters felt the law should be interpreted to severely limit the ability of consumers to receive network channels other than those in their home market, even if the off-air picture quality was not good.


EchoStar also pointed out that it reached settlement agreements with hundreds of 800 ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX stations including all ABC, NBC and CBS owned and operated stations. The company did not reach settlement agreements with FOX Network or station groups owning the remaining stations.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I agree. I'd like to stick with TWC, but they make it harder every day. I sent this to Dressler this AM. We'll see if he responds ...
> 
> ________________
> 
> _Hi, Mr. Dressler. Rather than believe the message boards, I prefer to get accurate
> 
> information from the parties involved, so I'll ask you. Are there any HD (or SD)
> 
> additions imminent for TWC? Specifically:
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> NFL Network_



Here's Dressler's latest response. Same ol, same ol.

______________

_espn2 hd and nat geo hd are both on the near horizon,though no specific date can be given. the others are more problematic at the moment._


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't we have the conversation about how stupid it is to have a law that keeps a customer from subscribing to any city they want to ? And now you call providing customers with no way to get local channels with such channels "reckless".



Wouldn't you call any business model based on ignoring a U.S. law "reckless?"


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't we have the conversation about how stupid it is to have a law that keeps a customer from subscribing to any city they want to ? And now you call providing customers with no way to get local channels with such channels "reckless".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe there is no viable competitor to Cable and that TWC can do no wrong, we get it. When we all read your post we take it with a grain of salt like Ted Turner wrote it.
> 
> 
> This court ruling if it doesn't get over ruled immediately will only effect those that live in areas not covered by local OTA. Meaning if your home was in between mapped coverage areas DISH interpreted the law as they could provide you with Local channels from their national feed since you didn't belong to any local coverage area.
> 
> 
> Sounds like to me DISH was leaning on the side of it's customers, TWC should try that some time.
> 
> 
> But yea I will check out the Charlie Chat between watching ESPN2-HD, National Geographic-HD, NFL-HD, HGTV-HD , STARZ-HD or any of the other 20 something HD channels I have.



I agree the law is stupid, but it IS the law, and they have clearly broken it. As indicated below, they are clearly giving DNS to anybody that wants it, even if local into local is available. They claim the have LIL service available in over 90% of the US TV households. How could the following quote be true ???


"The court says that in "the best case scenario" EchoStar is providing illegal service to 26.5% of its subscribers receiving ABC distant network programming, 26.9% for CBS, 20.2% for Fox, and 28.1% for NBC."


Let's face it, Dish was using DNS as a subscriber retention tool. "We'll give you something cable and DirecTV won't." They just didn't tell you _why_ they wouldn't.


Signed,


Former Dish Network Out Of Market Signal Cheater.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thamlet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg or others,
> 
> 
> Can I take my TWC SA 8300 DVR to a friend's house with the same or different level of TWC service and connect it there and use it, or are the stb IP addresses somehow associated with each subscriber's physical location? My hypothesis is that it will start to boot and shut down, but I don't want to try it and screw up my box somehow.



My guess is that you can move it around within a node boundry, but not across a node boundry, which means boxes are assigned to nodes. The way the VOD aggregates and routes streams is on a node by node basis. Just an educated guess.


I know, what's a node ??? It's the coaxial area served by one dedicated fiber link from the headend which allows discrete program aggregation.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you call any business model based on ignoring a U.S. law "reckless?"



As always, you're support is appreciated.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you call any business model based on ignoring a U.S. law "reckless?"



Blatantly ignoring the law is "reckless", interpreting the law in favor of your subscribers is not.


OJ is innocent, so say the courts.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As always, you're support is appreciated.



It's a testament to the wackiness of the two protagonists here that I am the moderating voice.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Blatantly ignoring the law is "reckless", interpreting the law in favor of your subscribers is not.
> 
> 
> OJ is innocent, so say the courts.



Obviously, I'm being drug down here . . .


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My guess is that you can move it around within a node boundry, but not across a node boundry, which means boxes are assigned to nodes. The way the VOD aggregates and routes streams is on a node by node basis. Just an educated guess.
> 
> 
> I know, what's a node ??? It's the coaxial area served by one dedicated fiber link from the headend which allows discrete program aggregation.



Why do you make things so complicated ?? Just tell him it won't fry his box, it won't cancel his service, it won't format his hard drive and it is safe for him to try it. It will either work or it won't.


----------



## dslate69

Let's recap, shall we.

Posg I know you like to live in the future, so this is actually as of June 1st.
Code:


Code:


DISH            DirecTv         TWC

HGTV-HD         X
NatGeo-HD       X
NFL-HD          X               X
ESPN2-HD        X               X                               
ESPN-HD         X               X               X
DiscoveryHD     X               X               X
UniversalHD     X               X               X
TNT-HD          X               X               X
HDNet           X               X               X
HDNetMovies     X               X               X
INHD                                            X
INHD2                                           X
( VOOM )                        
Rush-HD         X               
Rave-HD         X               
HD-News         X               
Ultra-HD        X               
Equator-HD      X               
Gallery-HD      X               
Monsters-HD     X               
Animania-HD     X               
FilmFest-HD     X               
KungFu-HD       X               
WldSport-HD     X               
WldCinma-HD     X               
Family-HD       X               
Treasure-HD     X               
GamePlay-HD     X


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's recap, shall we.
> 
> Posg I know you like to live in the future, so this is actually as of June 1st.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DISH            DirecTv         TWC
> 
> HGTV-HD         X
> NatGeo-HD       X
> NFL-HD          X               X
> ESPN2-HD        X               X
> ESPN-HD         X               X               X
> DiscoveryHD     X               X               X
> UniversalHD     X               X               X
> TNT-HD          X               X               X
> HDNet           X               X               X
> HDNetMovies     X               X               X
> INHD                                            X
> INHD2                                           X
> ( VOOM )
> Rush-HD         X
> Rave-HD         X
> HD-News         X
> Ultra-HD        X
> Equator-HD      X
> Gallery-HD      X
> Monsters-HD     X
> Animania-HD     X
> FilmFest-HD     X
> KungFu-HD       X
> WldSport-HD     X
> WldCinma-HD     X
> Family-HD       X
> Treasure-HD     X
> GamePlay-HD     X



You're right; whomever's in charge at TWC should fall on his sword for not giving subscribers Monsters-HD, Animania-HD & KungFu-HD. The others "sound" important as well, so he should pull himself off his sword and fall on it again.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're right; whomever's in charge at TWC should fall on his sword for not giving subscribers Monsters-HD, Animania-HD & KungFu-HD. The others "sound" important as well, so he should pull himself off his sword and fall on it again.



Ignore the facts all you want, make your smart @ss comments about VOOM. Some of the channels are actually pretty good ("Freddie Kruger" in HD, National HD News), but lets say they are all crap. They are just icing on top of all the others. HGTV-HD crap too ? NatGeo-HD crap ? ESPN-2-HD, NFL-HD, STARZ-HD all crap ?? Sure they are, enjoy Night Rider.


----------



## IamtheWolf

Folks, this is the Raleigh thread. All comments are welcomed of course but I ask you to ask yourselves when posting: Is it on topic to this thread?


I don't think the issues being discussed (SAT vs TWC) are specific to Raleigh. Its likely you are depriving other readers on this board of the benefits from your postings and insight. I suggest you share them on a new thread, but elsewhere










Thanks


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, this is the Raleigh thread. All comments are welcomed of course but I ask you to ask yourselves when posting: Is it on topic to this thread?
> 
> 
> I don't think the issues being discussed (SAT vs TWC) are specific to Raleigh. Its likely you are depriving other readers on this board of the benefits from your postings and insight. I suggest you share them on a new thread, but elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Last week when this was stated, the forum dried up and dropped to page 4 of the "AVS Forum > HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception" thread (behind the Greensboro thread







)

When you are at work do you only talk about work ? When you are at Church do they ban any topic not religious ? If I find a great buy on a QAM( Not ATSC ) tuner, can I post it ?


If you got something on topic to post, no one is stopping you. You will even have people read it; that is as long as the Forum is active.


Get your moisturizer out the "Dry Season" is comming.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, this is the Raleigh thread. All comments are welcomed of course but I ask you to ask yourselves when posting: Is it on topic to this thread?
> 
> 
> I don't think the issues being discussed (SAT vs TWC) are specific to Raleigh. Its likely you are depriving other readers on this board of the benefits from your postings and insight. I suggest you share them on a new thread, but elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



You may _think_ we stray "off topic", but, which provider fits which viewer's needs best is probably the most ON TOPIC subject there is to discuss.


What specific issues are NOT being discussed here that should be, and why is our discussion interfering with those issues being discussed.


I try really hard to bring up ON TOPIC local issues, but nobody bites. (I did promise not to discuss Sinclair anymore.)


The only topics that seem to be on _any_ of these locals strings are questions which are not location specific. Set top box questions, antenna questions, surround sound questions, etc.


----------



## posg

I Could Be Wrong But It Looks Like The Canes/sabres Game Tonite Will Only Be Available On *inhd*, Which Is, By The Way, A Cable Exclusive.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I Could Be Wrong But It Looks Like The Canes/sabres Game Tonite Will Only Be Available On *inhd*, Which Is, By The Way, A Cable Exclusive.




INHD has had all the Canes/Sabres HD games from OLN since the start of the last round. They also have the Ducks/Oilers games as well. They've been on OLN SD since the last round as well.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Folks, this is the Raleigh thread. All comments are welcomed of course but I ask you to ask yourselves when posting: Is it on topic to this thread?
> 
> 
> I don't think the issues being discussed (SAT vs TWC) are specific to Raleigh. Its likely you are depriving other readers on this board of the benefits from your postings and insight. I suggest you share them on a new thread, but elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



At this point, I recommend you report this thread to a/the moderator for a ruling.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD has had all the Canes/Sabres HD games from OLN since the start of the last round. They also have the Ducks/Oilers games as well. They've been on OLN SD since the last round as well.



It's in HD on DISH. It's on NHL-HD channel 9463 included with subscription of OLN.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I Could Be Wrong But It Looks Like The Canes/sabres Game Tonite Will Only Be Available On *inhd*, Which Is, By The Way, A Cable Exclusive.



You sure are wrong alot. If you aren't keeping score I am.










I think you also made the comment that DirecTv would get NatGeo-HD and not let DISH have it since they are part owner or something silly like that.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You sure are wrong alot. If you aren't keeping score I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you also made the comment that DirecTv would get NatGeo-HD and not let DISH have it since they are part owner or something silly like that.



If you haven't noticed, I am extremely cautious about qualifying statements as "only an opinion". "my best guess", "according to unconfirmed sources", "I could be wrong", etc.


And when I am wrong, I'm the first to admit it, even BEFORE I'm challenged.


P.S. You don't need to keep score. My wife is doing a pretty thorough job already.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you haven't noticed, I am extremely cautious about qualifying statements as "only an opinion". "my best guess", "according to unconfirmed sources", "I could be wrong", etc.
> 
> 
> And when I am wrong, I'm the first to admit it, even BEFORE I'm challenged.
> 
> 
> P.S. You don't need to keep score. My wife is doing a pretty thorough job already.



Just having some fun.









My wife is winning at my house too.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is winning at my house too.



"FUN" is not "ON TOPIC"


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD has had all the Canes/Sabres HD games from OLN since the start of the last round. They also have the Ducks/Oilers games as well. They've been on OLN SD since the last round as well.



The interesting part of this was that the game was clear to air, so I could watch even though I don't subscribe to the HD Package. Hope it continues.


----------



## Oldemanphil

I am interested in TWC HD versus ???? discussions.


Since there is no Raleigh TWC thread, this is an apporiate area.


my$.02


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in TWC HD versus ???? discussions.
> 
> 
> Since there is no Raleigh TWC thread, this is an apporiate area.
> 
> 
> my$.02



"????" is clearly the other choice.


----------



## toadfannc

If anybody's interested ...


Here's the latest e-mail I sent to Dressler- you'll see his response below. I know, I know ... ESPN2HD is not 100% HD-- whatever. All I know is that we are missing MLB games, will be missing college football and hoops-- because TWC and ABC/Disney are fighting.

________________

_Hi, Mr. Dressler. Rather than believe the message boards, I prefer to get accurate

information from the parties involved, so I'll ask you. Are there any HD (or SD)

additions imminent for TWC? Specifically:


ESPN2HD

National Geographic HD

NFL Network HD


ESPNU

NFL Network
_


Here's Dressler's latest response. Same ol, same ol.

______________

_espn2 hd and nat geo hd are both on the near horizon,though no specific date can be given. the others are more problematic at the moment._


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anybody's interested ...
> 
> 
> Here's the latest e-mail I sent to Dressler- you'll see his response below. I know, I know ... ESPN2HD is not 100% HD-- whatever. All I know is that we are missing MLB games, will be missing college football and hoops-- because TWC and ABC/Disney are fighting.
> 
> ________________
> 
> _Hi, Mr. Dressler. Rather than believe the message boards, I prefer to get accurate
> 
> information from the parties involved, so I'll ask you. Are there any HD (or SD)
> 
> additions imminent for TWC? Specifically:
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> NFL Network
> _
> 
> 
> Here's Dressler's latest response. Same ol, same ol.
> 
> ______________
> 
> _espn2 hd and nat geo hd are both on the near horizon,though no specific date can be given. the others are more problematic at the moment._



You posted this yesterday at 4:12PM.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You posted this yesterday at 4:12PM.



It's the new recycling policy. Rather than rewording the same old babble, just copy and paste.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anybody's interested ...
> 
> 
> Here's the latest e-mail I sent to Dressler- you'll see his response below. I know, I know ... ESPN2HD is not 100% HD-- whatever. All I know is that we are missing MLB games, will be missing college football and hoops-- because TWC and ABC/Disney are fighting.
> 
> ________________
> 
> _Hi, Mr. Dressler. Rather than believe the message boards, I prefer to get accurate
> 
> information from the parties involved, so I'll ask you. Are there any HD (or SD)
> 
> additions imminent for TWC? Specifically:
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD
> 
> National Geographic HD
> 
> NFL Network HD
> 
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> NFL Network
> _
> 
> 
> Here's Dressler's latest response. Same ol, same ol.
> 
> ______________
> 
> _espn2 hd and nat geo hd are both on the near horizon,though no specific date can be given. the others are more problematic at the moment._



What exactly do you want from him? You act as if it is in his power alone to say, "TWC shall now have ESPN2HD"! It dosent work like that my friend. There are many aspects involved that he simply has nothing to do with.


Its fine to email him to get an update but an email every week is borderline harassment. Im sure you would get a much better response from him if you left a bigger gap in between emails. At least he takes the time to respond at all. If it was me, I would have put your email in the spam filter long ago..


----------



## HDTV-NUT

To add, im actually happy that Nat Geo HD is in talks with Time Warner. Last I heard, TWC didnt know they had an HD channel. haha.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly do you want from him? You act as if it is in his power alone to say, "TWC shall now have ESPN2HD"! It dosent work like that my friend. There are many aspects involved that he simply has nothing to do with.
> 
> 
> Its fine to email him to get an update but an email every week is borderline harassment. Im sure you would get a much better response from him if you left a bigger gap in between emails. At least he takes the time to respond at all. If it was me, I would have put your email in the spam filter long ago..



Dude- first of all, I don't email the guy every week. I think I've emailed him twice this year. And, you're wrong about who has the power at TWC to sign carriage agreements. He has told me that he, himself (and a bunch of lawyers to draw up the paperwork), is responsible for direct negotiations with content providers and that he (alone) is the person who signs the contracts. So, to ask anyone else in TWC (ex. your local TWC button pusher) on possible programming additons is worthless.


And, where do you get the condescending attitude in your post? I was simply putting an update out there for those who were interested. Lighten up.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude- first of all, I don't email the guy every week. I think I've emailed him twice this year. And, you're wrong about who has the power at TWC to sign carriage agreements. He has told me that he, himself (and a bunch of lawyers to draw up the paperwork), is responsible for direct negotiations with content providers and that he (alone) is the person who signs the contracts. So, to ask anyone else in TWC (ex. your local TWC button pusher) on possible programming additons is worthless.
> 
> 
> And, where do you get the condescending attitude in your post? I was simply putting an update out there for those who were interested. Lighten up.



If you think its simply a matter of signing a piece of paper and talking to some lawers then you are mistaken. It is not that simple, not by a long shot.


As for the condescending attitude, I did not mean to come off that way and for that I apolagize. I must have been mistaken about you emailing him every week, I know there is someone on the board that emails the guy like every saturday and so on. lol.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does your last couple of post have to do with "Local HDTV info and Reception" ?



Maybe the fact that we are talking about programming that will be added or not added to our local TWC lineup.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude- first of all, I don't email the guy every week. I think I've emailed him twice this year. And, you're wrong about who has the power at TWC to sign carriage agreements. He has told me that he, himself (and a bunch of lawyers to draw up the paperwork), is responsible for direct negotiations with content providers and that he (alone) is the person who signs the contracts. So, to ask anyone else in TWC (ex. your local TWC button pusher) on possible programming additons is worthless.
> 
> 
> And, where do you get the condescending attitude in your post? I was simply putting an update out there for those who were interested. Lighten up.



You'll get better luck with Fred if you send him a nice bottle of wine rather than another e-mail.


Fred's waiting for the 7 Series BMW from ESPN to be parked in his driveway before he signs the deal. At least that's the way things used to work in the industry. Doubt they've changed that much.


P.S. Thanks again HBO Asia for that great weekend in Bali !!!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At least he takes the time to respond at all.



Nah, he has it on a macro.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nah, he has it on a macro.



Pepar,


Out of curiosity, who's your cable provider, what HD channels do they offer, and how bad do _they_ suck ???


----------



## posg

*More problems @ E**


Posted on Wed, May. 10,

Dish Network customers at risk for electrical fires

BY LESLIE BROOKS SUZUKAMO

ST. PAUL PIONEER PRESS

ST. PAUL - The Minnesota Department of Labor and Industry is notifying 6,800 Dish Network customers from Rochester to the Twin Cities to St. Cloud that they could be at risk of an electrical fire during thunderstorms because of an improperly installed satellite TV dish.


No fires or injuries have been reported. However, the department randomly audited 100 Dish Network dishes installed in 2004 and 2005 by Galaxy 1 Marketing of Bettendorf, Iowa, and found 80 that failed to meet state electrical code requirements. Most failures involved improper grounding.


Dish Network's parent company, EchoStar Communications Corp. of Englewood, Colo., and Galaxy 1 Marketing did not return requests for comment Tuesday


----------



## posg

*Even more problems @ E**


TiVo Wants Injunction Against Dish Network DVR Sales

Thursday, May 25, 2006



NEW YORK The ongoing patent dispute between TiVo Inc. (TIVO) and EchoStar Communications Corp. (DISH) flared up again this week as TiVo filed an injunction seeking to ban EchoStar from making or selling its digital video recorder product.


The two companies also issued dueling statements Wednesday in reaction to a preliminary rejection by the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office of some of TiVo's patent claims.


EchoStar said the patent office decision, made Tuesday, will bolster its case against TiVo, while TiVo portrayed it as insignificant.


In court papers filed Monday, TiVo sought to disable the DVR functionality in all but 192,702 of EchoStar's DVRs already placed with customers. The company also sought to recall products already with distributors and retailers and to stop the production of infringing products


----------



## posg

If I were a Dish customer, I don't know which would piss me off the most. Losing my network channels, losing my DVR, or the fire that destroyed my house. And they made such a big deal about the Lifetime fruckuss !!!


At least they had Monsters _before_ the fire.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pepar,
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, who's your cable provider, what HD channels do they offer, and how bad do _they_ suck ???



On May 1 the Comcast purchase of Suscom closed, so my provider is Comcast.


Hi-def channels are: ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS, UPN, NFL, Discovery, ESPN, HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal. Also available in hi-def are HBO, SHO and Cinemax. If one subscribes to a premium movie channel and the HDTV package, then the HD channel is included as well. In addition to the three STBs, we have three analog (non-boxed) TVs.


With one SD 8300 DVR, two 8300HDs, the HDTV package, HBO and Showtime we are at about $100 per month. Before I made the move to hi-def cable and added the DVRs, I revisited Dish and DirecTV pricing and was flabbergasted to find that it would cost about the same, not including the gear I'd need to buy. It had been my impression that SAT could give me the same line-up for considerably less moolah. While I have RG6 homeruns to all TV locations, the thought of a bunch of dishes to serve our TVs was ugly. No locals in HD was a deal breaker, too.


PQ on UPN is dodgy sometimes, but the others are stunning, especially PBS-HD and DiscoveryHD.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More problems @ E**
> 
> 
> Posted on Wed, May. 10,
> 
> Dish Network customers at risk for electrical fires



That's what I was told on the SAT forums - Dish/Echostar had crappy gear.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On May 1 the Comcast purchase of Suscom closed, so my provider is Comcast.
> 
> 
> Hi-def channels are: ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS, UPN, NFL, Discovery, ESPN, HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal. Also available in hi-def are HBO, SHO and Cinemax. If one subscribes to a premium movie channel and the HDTV package, then the HD channel is included as well. In addition to the three STBs, we have three analog (non-boxed) TVs.
> 
> 
> With one SD 8300 DVR, two 8300HDs, the HDTV package, HBO and Showtime we are at about $100 per month. Before I made the move to hi-def cable and added the DVRs, I revisited Dish and DirecTV pricing and was flabbergasted to find that it would cost about the same, not including the gear I'd need to buy. It had been my impression that SAT could give me the same line-up for considerably less moolah. While I have RG6 homeruns to all TV locations, the thought of a bunch of dishes to serve our TVs was ugly. No locals in HD was a deal breaker, too.
> 
> 
> PQ on UPN is dodgy sometimes, but the others are stunning, especially PBS-HD and DiscoveryHD.



Yes, the loss leader pricing advertised by satellite quickly goes away when you start comparing apples to apples.


----------



## pepar

Interesting piece on The Register . . http://www.theregister.com/2006/05/2...bundling_push/


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting piece on The Register . . http://www.theregister.com/2006/05/2...bundling_push/



From a technical perspective, a gateway device (STB) would be required at every receive location, as the satellite model currently requires.


The upside is that it would excellerate the abandonment of analog channels yielding more bandwidth for HD linear and VOD offerings.


From a programming perspective, it's a curtain call for many less desirable channels.


----------



## Ken H

A number of unrelated comments have been deleted and/or edited.


Keep on topic, take unrelated discussions off line, or further action will be taken.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...At least they had Monsters _before_ the fire.



I'm not feeling the love for Monsters-HD.

I am a Bruce Campbell fan, and "Evil Dead" was great in HD. I'm recording "Bubba Ho Tep" Saturday. I also watched "Nightmare on Elm Street" the other day. I like the campy ones as you can tell. Granted this isn't my favorite channel but it is one more channel I stop on when surfing for HD.


Now on another VOOM exclusive I saw Bruce Lee kill Chuck Norris in "Way of the Dragon". If you saw Chuck's hair and sunglasses, you couldn't blame Bruce.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A number of unrelated comments have been deleted and/or edited.
> 
> 
> Keep on topic, take unrelated discussions off line, or further action will be taken.



Maybe someone can tell us what is On-Topic. Can we not mention TWC, DISH or DirecTv anymore since they are all national provider?

Are we limited to Local OTA ?


I for one, really want to know.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can tell us what is On-Topic. Can we not mention TWC, DISH or DirecTv anymore since they are all national provider?
> 
> Are we limited to Local OTA ?
> 
> 
> I for one, really want to know.



I think anything that has to do with "local info and reception". Meaning, you can talk about D*, E*, TWC or OTA if it has to do with it being local. Like if your local stations are being broadcast in HD over D* or E* would be fine.


Off topic would be anything that has nothing to do with Raleigh local programming. Such as, "why cant i get my cable to work here in miami". LOL that would be off topic.










p.s. the only thing keeping this topic "on topic" is the fact that I mentioned the word "Raleigh" and "broadcast".


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think anything that has to do with "local info and reception". Meaning, you can talk about D*, E*, TWC or OTA if it has to do with it being local. Like if your local stations are being broadcast in HD over D* or E* would be fine.
> 
> 
> Off topic would be anything that has nothing to do with Raleigh local programming. Such as, "why cant i get my cable to work here in miami". LOL that would be off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. the only thing keeping this topic "on topic" is the fact that I mentioned the word "Raleigh" and "broadcast".



Thanks that helps explain things. I was just confused after you reported this to the moderator your off-topic post didn't get deleted.

Thanks again.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks that helps explain things. I was just confused after you reported this to the moderator your off-topic post didn't get deleted.
> 
> Thanks again.



Who reported what to a mod? I reported nothing.


----------



## dslate69

WNCN local HD looks pretty good tonight. Hope the troubles are behind them.


Sorry, HDTV-NUT guilty by the hours you keep.









I should have given credit to "iamthewus".


I sure would like to see PBS-HD go 24 hours OTA.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WNCN local HD looks pretty good tonight. Hope the troubles are behind them.
> 
> 
> Sorry, HDTV-NUT guilty by the hours you keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have given credit to "iamthewus".
> 
> 
> I sure would like to see PBS-HD go 24 hours OTA.



hahahah


OTA HD looks free and clear here in raleigh tonight.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, it is illegal for TWC to deny Basic+HBO and to charge different rates for HBO (11.95 versus 10.00), according to the FCC .



I spoke to a sales manager at TWC, and she said that they can offer Basic+HBO after all. She also said that they can charge different rates for HBO, but they cannot charge more than the amount on the rate card, which is 11.95 in this case.


----------



## Bigchris

If any of you are surprised or dismayed by that moderator interruption, I'm with you! I am in need of a new TV receiver and have just spent several hours reading this forum trying to decide who my source of programming should be, assuming I go HD. I found the light-hearted bickering here very useful and I'm also aware that what is available in Raleigh is not necessarily decided in Raleigh so I'm hardpressed to find something that is off-topic for me.


For 12 years I got most of my programming from a BUD, C-band & Ku. I enjoyed sound and video quality superior to much of what was available OTA. NBC was crystal clear and available in ET, MT or Pacific time so I understood non-linear programming before the term was coined. I got my bad weather warnings from Tenn. so I knew with some certainty how bad it might be. I watched live feeds from LA when their earth shook and Florida when their winds blew. I watched all the HBO and Cinemax channels for what HBO alone costs today. Then the programmers decided C-band was giving too much away and squashed it. I moved to Dish SD and for a year and a half watched soft, fuzzy pictures that disappear when a big thunderstorm goes by. Putting that aside, I was mostly impressed by how much I had to spend for so few real choices in what I could watch.


If I'm going to lay out $3000 for a TV set it had better have a 16:9 picture on it most of the time and I expect the video quality to be commensurate with the price of the set. I will decide which channels I view, not TWC or a satco. Of the 150+ channels on Dish, I probably watch 10 with any regularity. Sports for me is Nascar, Indie car and F1. I do not appreciate having to pay for sports programming that I don't watch, or the religious, cooking etc. filler junk.


I've lashed together a Mythtv setup so I could get an idea of what HDTV was capable of. OTA can be very, very good if you can ignore all the 4:3 commercial distractions. WRAL-HD impressed the heck out of me, but it's hard to believe they've been at it 6 years when you see how much content is still 4:3. Then there are those awful subchannels that the HD channels drag along like fleas on a dog. Well so far the pickings are slim and I still want HBO, CNN, FX and a few more so who will provide it?


I haven't seen any argument that persuades me to choose Direct over Dish, so it seems to boil down to TWC or Dish. They both insist on jamming packages down my throat that I don't want, but if McCain has his way and I can pick my own channels, then Dish has the most to choose from. PQ on Dish is still an open question but what I've seen here encourages me to take a look at least.


Isn't it ironic how the picture size and cost get bigger and bigger while the quality, actual content and real choices get smaller and smaller? How can a company smart enough to own HBO also be dumb enough to hook up with AOL? And BTW, I don't see TEL as a player, ever. They haven't shown themselves capable of creating anything but overpriced, technically retarded kludges in the last 30 years and I see no reason for them to start now. Unless there is a lucky confluence of government support and strikingly advanced technology from Japan or China, they are dead meat.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If any of you are surprised or dismayed by that moderator interruption, I'm with you! I am in need of a new TV receiver and have just spent several hours reading this forum trying to decide who my source of programming should be, assuming I go HD. I found the light-hearted bickering here very useful and I'm also aware that what is available in Raleigh is not necessarily decided in Raleigh so I'm hardpressed to find something that is off-topic for me.



FWIW, the deleted posts had nothing to do with TWC vs. D* vs. E* discussion - most were off-topic political discussion. While the focus of the thread should be local issues, with an effort put forth by the group to insure that the various OTA issues brought up are addressed - discussion of all providers available in Raleigh, even if they are national companies would be on-topic.


I would suggest that when the debates reach the point that they are swamping the thread - if they are not really local in focus - you should move those debates to one of the national forums. It will allow local issues to be more readily addressed here, and the debate will be more engaging in the national forums because of the much greater participation.


----------



## posg

Bigchris,


For what you want, my recommendation is TWC for few reasons. There are no long term contracts or up front equipment expense. It is certainly a simpler installation. Most of the SD channels are transcoded off the satellite feeds without additional compression, so they are transparent from the delivery source. The difference is significant. Cable's reliability has vastly improved over the years. Downtime is nearly non-existant. It has to be because they offer phone. There's bundled pricing, VOD, and free service.


It's the "no risk" option. There's no penalty if you decide to switch. That's why I would recommend you try it first.


But then that should come as no surprise to the string regulars.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, the deleted posts had nothing to do with TWC vs. D* vs. E* discussion - most were off-topic political discussion. While the focus of the thread should be local issues, with an effort put forth by the group to insure that the various OTA issues brought up are addressed - discussion of all providers available in Raleigh, even if they are national companies would be on-topic.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that when the debates reach the point that they are swamping the thread - if they are not really local in focus - you should move those debates to one of the national forums. It will allow local issues to be more readily addressed here, and the debate will be more engaging in the national forums because of the much greater participation.



My two cents.


How do you seperate these discussions from the legislation that affects them? A lot of what's discussed here is directly related to the political agendas of various parties and individuals. I understand that blatant political bashing is out of bounds (







busted), but we need the latitude to discuss not only the issues but the politics behind them.


----------



## posg

The following is posted because it has direct impact on our local market.


Under this legislation, since WTVD and ESPN are both owned by Disney, WTVD would loose it's ABC network exclusivity on TWC IF it refused to allow TWC to offer ESPN or any other Disney channel "a la carte". This give TWC the leverage of importing an out of market ABC affiliate if Disney didn't play ball, so to speak.


Also of significance is this legislation would only affect cable, not satellite. The implications are enormous. Should be interesting to follow.


"Submitted for your approval":






The fight over a la carte

McCain Unveils a la Carte Bill


By Ted Hearn Multichannel.com 5/25/2006


A cable operator that sells programming a la carte could escape local franchising and trim its franchise-fee payments to local governments under a bill unveiled by Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) Thursday.


McCain, who has yet to introduce his long-awaited, incentives-based approach to the a la carte issue, included a provision that is likely to stir trouble with broadcasters.


Under the bill, a broadcaster that refused to permit the a la carte sale of an affiliated cable network would lose its nonduplication rights under Federal Communications Commission rules.


In a real-world example, a cable company could import an ABC affiliate if The Walt Disney Co. refused to allow the cable system to offer ESPN a la carte in a market where Disney owns the ABC station. Disney owns the ABC network, 10 ABC stations and the ESPN sports channel.


"The National Association of Broadcasters does not believe any changes to the FCC's network-nonduplication rules are warranted," NAB spokesman Dennis Wharton said.


In a prepared statement, the National Cable & Telecommunications Association attacked the McCain bill.


Because the bill's franchising relief would apply to any video provider that uses public rights of way, DirecTV Inc. and EchoStar Communications Corp. are not directly affected.


"It is completely unnecessary for the federal government to disrupt a competitive marketplace and engage in the pricing and packaging of video services, the NCTA statement said. The home-video marketplace -- which, the FCC has recognized, is providing consumers with more choice than ever before -- should decide video offerings, not government intervention imposed from Washington, D.C."


Verizon Communications Inc. applauded McCain's approach.


For years, Sen. McCain has been a champion for the American consumer, and we welcome his voice to the video-franchise debate. Sen. McCain's initiative adds to the momentum for passing video-choice legislation this year, Verizon senior vice president for federal government relations Peter Davidson said.


Today, dozens of cable networks are sold in packages called tiers, which expose cable customers to a wide array of programming at probably the lowest per-channel price obtainable.


A la carte proponents believe programming sold in that manner would cut cable bills and allow parents to exile indecent programming without paying for it. Many in the cable industry -- Cablevision Systems Corp. being a notable exception -- claimed that a la carte would hike cable bills and bankrupt niche channels that can't exist outside of the tiering structure.


McCain, a la carte fan for years, was unable to introduce the bill Thursday, but he is expected to do so soon. He could try to attach it to a major telecommunications bill scheduled for a Senate Commerce Committee vote June 20.


According to a summary of the McCain bill, cable operators that satisfy the a la carte requirement could obtain a national franchise, paying no more than 3.7% of gross video revenue in franchise fees.


The bill also includes restrictions on institutional networks and channel-capacity set-asides for public, educational and governmental channels of programming.


Also according to the bill summary, to become eligible for a national franchise, a cable operator must own a cable channel offered on the basic tier of a digital-cable system; must make that affiliated channel available a la carte to its subscribers and not prevent other distributors from selling it a la carte; and must notify the FCC that it will sell a la carte any channel that it was provided on an a la carte basis.


For cable operators that do not own programming, the bill requires them to notify the FCC that that it will sell a la carte any channel that it was provided on an a la carte basis.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, the deleted posts had nothing to do with TWC vs. D* vs. E* discussion - most were off-topic political discussion. While the focus of the thread should be local issues, with an effort put forth by the group to insure that the various OTA issues brought up are addressed - discussion of all providers available in Raleigh, even if they are national companies would be on-topic.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that when the debates reach the point that they are swamping the thread - if they are not really local in focus - you should move those debates to one of the national forums. It will allow local issues to be more readily addressed here, and the debate will be more engaging in the national forums because of the much greater participation.



Agreed, but when post reach swapping barbs they quickly die out on their own.

Anything HDTV or HD Provider should be in bounds since we are Local. And when the debate is passionate it is also meaningful.


The Moderator being called in is just another example of the Minority dictating to the Majority. As Posg would say, "You can always move". Then you could join another thread.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bigchris,
> 
> 
> For what you want, my recommendation is TWC for few reasons. There are no long term contracts or up front equipment expense. It is certainly a simpler installation. Most of the SD channels are transcoded off the satellite feeds without additional compression, so they are transparent from the delivery source. The difference is significant. Cable's reliability has vastly improved over the years. Downtime is nearly non-existant. It has to be because they offer phone. There's bundled pricing, VOD, and free service.
> 
> 
> It's the "no risk" option. There's no penalty if you decide to switch. That's why I would recommend you try it first.
> 
> 
> But then that should come as no surprise to the string regulars.



I agree that TWC is less of a risk and less of a gain. DISH is moving forward full steam ahead and may run off the shoulder of the road from time to time. TWC is still in the parking lot.

Since DISH is implementing Mpeg4 before anyone else their are some post about learning curves when it comes to Locals. Some of their national HD channels are actually mpeg2 in a mpeg4 wrapper while they get more mpeg4 experience under their belt. And the receiver I got is light-years better than the TWC equivalent.


Now here's the advice, if it is purely financial and you don't care if you ever get another HD channel added to the line-up, go with TWC. The HD quality is good.

If you want to invest in your channels like you invest $3000 on the TV, look at DISH (I had a $299 lease fee or buy for $499) But definitely go and look at the quality of DISH instead of listening to biased opinions. I judge SD quality on the Sci-Fi Channel because I watch it ZOOMED for BSG and DISH wins that test.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anything HDTV or HD Provider should be in bounds since we are Local. And when the debate is passionate it is also meaningful.



You're mistaking the local forum as a "Town Hall" of sorts. While we don't want to discourage HD-A/V enthusiasts from coming together with others from your area, this isn't a forum/thread for members in Raleigh to discuss all things HD related. A quick question/answer about a model of TV or the 24 Finale, etc. is harmless, but when it becomes a lengthy conversation, it needs to be moved to the appropriate forum.


The Programming forum is filled with threads regarding D* vs. E*, a la carte and other pending legislation. While those issues are certainly relevant to Raleigh (and every other area), the bulk of the discussion belongs in the Programming forum. Debate can be just as meaningful and passionate when it occurs in the appropriate forum with members from other areas.


Bottom line: The forums are divided by issues/topics - not by people. The Local forum is only divided by market because the local issues are generally market specific.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're mistaking the local forum as a "Town Hall" of sorts. While we don't want to discourage HD-A/V enthusiasts from coming together with others from your area, this isn't a forum/thread for members in Raleigh to discuss all things HD related. A quick question/answer about a model of TV or the 24 Finale, etc. is harmless, but when it becomes a lengthy conversation, it needs to be moved to the appropriate forum.
> 
> 
> The Programming forum is filled with threads regarding D* vs. E*, a la carte and other pending legislation. While those issues are certainly relevant to Raleigh (and every other area), the bulk of the discussion belongs in the Programming forum. Debate can be just as meaningful and passionate when it occurs in the appropriate forum with members from other areas.
> 
> 
> Bottom line: The forums are divided by issues/topics - not by people. The Local forum is only divided by market because the local issues are generally market specific.



I acknowledge being (very) guilty of participating in the OT stuff that lead to this and will limit myself to ON-topic posts. I do, however, need a bit more clarification. I posted the link to the McCain a la carte piece on The Register. As that affects the Raleigh local market, was my posting on- or off-topic? If on-topic, posg commented that he was having a hard time connecting McCain, a Republican, with the legislation. On- or off-topic? My reply was "think 2008." As long as I've been subscribed to this thread, that has been the only political posts, short and sweet, they arose from the McCain legislation post.


I feel we're all walking on eggshells here not wanting to run afoul of our hosts rules. Some heated exchanges have been clearly off-topic, but the grey area seems to have opened up like a chasm.


----------



## DrDon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As that affects the Raleigh local market, was my posting on- or off-topic?



Affects the Raleigh market and specific TO the Raleigh market are two different things. This section is more for the latter. The whole reason FOR this section was for AVSers to discuss HD reception issues specific to their local areas. As CP said, if it's something that affects everybody, it belongs in the main areas. And if it's political, it belongs nowhere.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Affects the Raleigh market and specific TO the Raleigh market are two different things. This section is more for the latter. The whole reason FOR this section was for AVSers to discuss HD reception issues specific to their local areas. As CP said, if it's something that affects everybody, it belongs in the main areas. And if it's political, it belongs nowhere.



How does one start a thread, or where does one go on the site to find out how to start a thread ?????


----------



## HDTV-NUT

off topic here but needs to be said.


i would like to apolagize to anyone that I talked down to or told what not to say in this thread. i hate when people do that to me and i sure didnt mean to do that to any of you guys. you are all good guys that i have learned alot from. i just need to stay away from the boards when im in a bad mood.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one start a thread, or where does one go on the site to find out how to start a thread ?????



There's a "New Thread" button in the upper left of each forum immediately above the threads listed.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Affects the Raleigh market and specific TO the Raleigh market are two different things. This section is more for the latter. The whole reason FOR this section was for AVSers to discuss HD reception issues specific to their local areas. As CP said, if it's something that affects everybody, it belongs in the main areas. And if it's political, it belongs nowhere.



"More for the latter" or "exclusively for the latter?" Either way, almost nothing on this thread has been on-topic. I rarely have seen discussions on local Raleigh reception. TWC, DBS, macroblocking on a cable channel, etc., etc.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does one start a thread, or where does one go on the site to find out how to start a thread ?????



Just don't do it on the "Local HDTV and Reception" section.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I rarely have seen discussions on local Raleigh reception.



It's a very good sign for your area if you guys have no local station or cable company issues.


Congrats.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just don't do it on the "Local HDTV and Reception" section.



Pepar, dslate69, toadfannc, et al,


I think we need to start another thread where WE define the topic broadly enough that it allows us the free exchange of ideas. I'm not sure what it will be, but I'll let you know if I think of one, y'all do the same, and we'll take our rantings "out to the parking lot", so to speak.


You all have a great holiday weekend. I am officially not touching a keyboard until next Tuesday.


posg


----------



## CPanther95

There are plenty of forums on the internet to go and just chat.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are plenty of forums on the internet to go and just chat.



True enough, I like most here thought this was the thread for people that live in Raleigh and surrounding areas to discuss HDTV and ways to receive it. I did not know how narrow certain people would try to define that. TWC here in Raleigh is a national provider. All talk of providers be it DISH, DirecTv, and TWC that provide service to this area should be treated equally. All talk of adding national HD channels such as NG-HD or HGTV-HD to TWC or any provider for this area is now off-topic and should be posted in that providers thread. This is ludicrous.


This has been a very active thread and I think the Moderators should address concerns by its members but to effectively kill this thread when only one minority voice squeals is unsettling. It would make more sense to delete any blatant political, objectionable or offensive post and leave well enough alone. And let the complainer create his own thread and define the topic.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All talk of adding national HD channels such as NG-HD or HGTV-HD to TWC or any provider for this area is now off-topic and should be posted in that providers thread.



Not accurate at all. HD channels offered, soon to be offered, or that you'd like to be offered by TWC in Raleigh are certainly on topic.


2 or 3 members that want to endlessly debate D* vs. E* in general, or a la carte in general, should have that discussion in the existing threads for those topics.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And let the complainer create his own thread and define the topic.



This particular topic *is* defined. But you're correct, you're free to start another thread in an appropriate forum and define it however you want. We have a forum for just about anything audio/video related.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not accurate at all. HD channels offered, soon to be offered, or that you'd like to be offered by TWC in Raleigh are certainly on topic.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrDon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Affects the Raleigh market and specific TO the Raleigh market are two different things. This section is more for the latter. The whole reason FOR this section was for AVSers to discuss HD reception issues specific to their local areas.



I'm having difficulty in seeing how "HD channels offered, soon to be offered, or that you'd like to be offered by TWC in Raleigh" has anything to do with "Local HDTV Info and Reception . . (in) Raleigh, NC."


I know I should leave this alone, but there's really mixed messages here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are plenty of forums on the internet to go and just chat.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you're free to start another thread in an appropriate forum and define it however you want. We have a forum for just about anything audio/video related.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Hey NBC17ENG, any news on when the "crackle" in the right speaker during PrimeTime Shows will be fixed and what is causing it?


Thanks


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bigchris,
> 
> 
> For what you want, my recommendation is TWC...
> 
> But then that should come as no surprise to the string regulars.



Having just read the previous 15 pages of this forum, it's no surprise to me either.










I know where you're coming from and you've made your points well. I haven't ruled cable out, but there is also a lot to be said for what I'd call "the Avis syndrome" or "we're number two so we try harder". You also do yourself a disservice by calling attention to an isolated instance of a competitor's lightning problems or legal battles. In fact, you may have broken copyright laws with some of your own posts - fair use has its limitations.


I respond better to positive points - like how much of TWC's infrastructure between the head end and my house is underground these days? Am I going to be able to see a visible difference between OTA and cable when watching the locals? Can TWC deliver 1080i to a set that can display it in that resolution? Does TWC's cable box allow control via a USB, serial or firewire port?


No long-term lockin is a positive point and should be presented that way. Once I've made my choice, I'll care about a long-term discount, but right now it's a date not a marriage so I like the try before you buy philosophy.










I'm also following with interest what dslate69 and HDTV-NUT have contributed and I find the signal to noise ratio just fine. I'm more concerned about why someone who is apparently a Charlotte resident cares so much about the content of a Raleigh forum.???


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having difficulty in seeing how "HD channels offered, soon to be offered, or that you'd like to be offered by TWC in Raleigh" has anything to do with "Local HDTV Info and Reception . . (in) Raleigh, NC."



You aren't sure how TWC Raleigh's HD channels have anything to do with Raleigh HDTV Info?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know I should leave this alone, but there's really mixed messages here.



Yes, you should leave it alone, but since you asked - there's no mixed message at all. If you're just looking to chat about random life issues or politics - there are many such forums available. If you want to discuss Audio/Video, there is likely a forum set up for that purpose here at AVS. HDTV Hardware, HDTV Programming, Local Issues in Raleigh, Displays, XM Radio, Gamerooms, etc.


FWIW:


Before people get their panties in a bunch, there wasn't much I saw that would be considered off-topic in this thread. The political comments would be considered off-topic anywhere on AVS, and issues like a la carte should generally be discussed in the national forums since they impact more than the local area. The main issue is to understand that the primary purpose of this thread is to address issues that are encountered by Raleigh DMA residents and to insure that questions get answered.


If we get numerous reported posts that a handful of members are hijacking the thread to simply bicker, it will be addressed. If it turns out that that discussion is better suited in a different forum, we'll bring that to your attention.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also following with interest what dslate69 and HDTV-NUT have contributed and I find the signal to noise ratio just fine. I'm more concerned about why someone who is apparently a Charlotte resident cares so much about the content of a Raleigh forum.???



I have a big heart. I care about all areas.


----------



## dave_ral

I've been having pixelation issues for quite some time...but it only seems to really happen badly in the recent hockey games...or maybe that's only when I'm watching. During tonights game (around 8 min left in the 2nd period), it forced me to switch to ch 65 (non HD OLN) and I saw a little pixelation there too....so I don't know if it's my wiring or something network related.


If it's my wiring, I'm stumped. I've had TWC guys out here 2-3 times all to no avail....and I don't know if it's my house wiring, the drop fromt he street (but the drop has been replaced) , or the network or what.


Did anybody else see severe pixelation around this time during this hockey game?


A few details of what I have....

I've got a TWC installed 1x4 amplfier along with a TWC splitter (I have a total of 4 sets (2 HD, two regular), broadband modem....the modem and the amp input hangs off the splitter. It's a pretty long long run from the street to the splitter/amp and then another long run inside the house. On this particular set (a Sony LCD projector) there is a SA 8300. The ch 999 diag says that signal strength is around -12 dBmv....one TWC guy I talked to uses either the FDC or RDC value as a sign if it's too high or too low (why I don't know)...these values are 4 dBmv for the FDC and 37dBmv for the RDC.


I'd call TWC, but I'm tired of dealing with unhelpful CSR's, and idiot repairmen...and I tend to get short with them when they come out. One CSR told me my only alternative was disconnection and switch to some other service. With this many TV's and DVRs, satellite is simply an unaffordable option.


I'm paying a ton for all of this on a monthyl basis and really need some help from TWC..Ii shouldn't have to hire somebody to fix this...but I have no idea how to get to the right person at TWC to complain.


Advice welcome.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You aren't sure how TWC Raleigh's HD channels have anything to do with Raleigh HDTV Info?



I believe a few of us are confused how you are obviously saying it is ok to endorse TWC delivery of HD content to Raleigh, but it's not ok to mention DISH or DirecTv as HD content providers to Raleigh.

Yes some of the debates affect more than just Raleigh, so what. If someone wants to suggest that he gets HDTV OTA and supplements the rest from ITUNES, does that post get deleted since someone in NY could do the same thing? I believe a post like that could benefit someone that didn't realize that could be done. But how about if another poster pokes a hole in that suggestion and a debate ensues. Then another says this is off-topic and calls you guys. As Moderators you could address the 1 or 2 complainers and ask them what they want discussed that is not being discussed and maybe steer them to another thread or act like a Big Boy. You could look at the post and see who actually is keeping this thread alive so people have something to read when they login.


I think the Moderators have overstepped and are now trying to justify their actions. If a few people get their foot stepped on do the police disperse the whole crowd ?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a big heart. I care about all areas.



Oh yea, well The RedSkins have a bigger heart.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You aren't sure how TWC Raleigh's HD channels have anything to do with Raleigh HDTV Info?



The thread being in the local _reception_ (which to me means OTA) section, and TWC being cable is/was the source of my puzzlement . .



> Quote:
> . . . there wasn't much I saw that would be considered off-topic in this thread.



. . then this opens it up and makes it less "the letter of the law" and much easier to have a lively and well-followed thread where people are always around to respond quickly to questions.


I suspect the one with their panties in a bunch was the person who called in the Feds in the first place.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe a few of us are confused how you are obviously saying it is ok to endorse TWC delivery of HD content to Raleigh, but it's not ok to mention DISH or DirecTv as HD content providers to Raleigh.
> 
> Yes some of the debates affect more than just Raleigh, so what. If someone wants to suggest that he gets HDTV OTA and supplements the rest from ITUNES, does that post get deleted since someone in NY could do the same thing? I believe a post like that could benefit someone that didn't realize that could be done. But how about if another poster pokes a hole in that suggestion and a debate ensues. Then another says this is off-topic and calls you guys. As Moderators you could address the 1 or 2 complainers and ask them what they want discussed that is not being discussed and maybe steer them to another thread or act like a Big Boy. You could look at the post and see who actually is keeping this thread alive so people have something to read when they login.
> 
> 
> I think the Moderators have overstepped and are now trying to justify their actions. If a few people get their foot stepped on do the police disperse the whole crowd ?



C A R E F U L !


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few details of what I have....
> 
> I've got a TWC installed 1x4 amplfier along with a TWC splitter (I have a total of 4 sets (2 HD, two regular), broadband modem....the modem and the amp input hangs off the splitter. It's a pretty long long run from the street to the splitter/amp and then another long run inside the house. On this particular set (a Sony LCD projector) there is a SA 8300. The ch 999 diag says that signal strength is around -12 dBmv...



Just for reference, the signal strength on mine is +15


sounds like the wiring is bad some where along the way. you need to try and simplify it. disconnect everything. connect your STB to the main line that runs into your house. do some watching and also check what your dBmv strength is.


let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> C A R E F U L !



I second that! The question almost screams for a political answer which is forbidden and your presence here would be sorely missed.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I second that! The question almost screams for a political answer which is forbidden and your presence here would be sorely missed.



Asking for self reflection isn't too much to ask. It's when I dig into my trench with my Pea Shooter and peer up into a Cannon, that I may regret making the request.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe a few of us are confused how you are obviously saying it is ok to endorse TWC delivery of HD content to Raleigh, but it's not ok to mention DISH or DirecTv as HD content providers to Raleigh.
> 
> Yes some of the debates affect more than just Raleigh, so what. If someone wants to suggest that he gets HDTV OTA and supplements the rest from ITUNES, does that post get deleted since someone in NY could do the same thing? I believe a post like that could benefit someone that didn't realize that could be done. But how about if another poster pokes a hole in that suggestion and a debate ensues. Then another says this is off-topic and calls you guys. As Moderators you could address the 1 or 2 complainers and ask them what they want discussed that is not being discussed and maybe steer them to another thread or act like a Big Boy. You could look at the post and see who actually is keeping this thread alive so people have something to read when they login.
> 
> 
> I think the Moderators have overstepped and are now trying to justify their actions. If a few people get their foot stepped on do the police disperse the whole crowd ?



I should take note of your signature, but I'll respond anyway.


Despite all of your paranoid hypotheticals, only political commentary was deleted - that is not allowed on AVS and never has been. You're trying to stir up issues that don't exist just for the heck of it. I haven't read the entire thread, but if this is the type of arguing - just for the sake of arguing - that is typical, it's no wonder why we receive so many complaints.


As far as addressing the 1 or 2 complainers and trying to steer them to the appropriate thread, that's exactly what I'm trying to do now, unfortunately I don't see any effort to "act like a Big Boy".


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thread being in the local _reception_ (which to me means OTA) section, and TWC being cable is/was the source of my puzzlement . .




Local HDTV Info *and* Reception


----------



## zim2dive

Not trying to be contentious as much as to offer a counter-point (I've been out of town and seem to have missed the fun







)... I guess there wasn't that much that was actually editted (not sure how one tells), so maybe this comment is more aimed at the local readers concerned about the signal-to-noise ratio than to the moderators (yes I've been in/out of the mod game myself since the late 80's/USENET days so I have much sympathy for the issue)... on balance, I thought this is a pretty fun yet still informative/useful thread.


I concede I might be wrong, but I wonder that if only local-specific problems are encouraged (and banter discouraged) do you end up only with a "doctors office" (ie. a room of sick people staring at each other)... is there enough incentive for enough "doctors" to participate? I'm not saying the answer is no, I'm just raising the question.


I'll also concede that it can be VERY hard to concisely define what is "on-topic" for any given mailing list/forum etc.


This post is only "on topic" as much as it relates to understanding what is supposed to be on topic for this thread going forward (brings back the memories of USENET







) I'm not clear on whether one of my favored threads is mostly intact, or is something I will only want to visit once/week instead of more often.


And yes, I'll shut up now.


EDIT: I think many of my questions were answered by CPanther while I was trying

to diplomatically word my post










Mike


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody else see severe pixelation around this time during this hockey game?



No. Great game! Hope you get it resolved before Game 5.


----------



## Bigchris

Before the Cannon decides to show you another way, how about telling me if that new receiver that Dish provided you in the Raleigh area allows control by a USB, serial or firewire port and if the remote(s) are IR or RF.


Thanks


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having just read the previous 15 pages of this forum, it's no surprise to me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you're coming from and you've made your points well. I haven't ruled cable out, but there is also a lot to be said for what I'd call "the Avis syndrome" or "we're number two so we try harder". You also do yourself a disservice by calling attention to an isolated instance of a competitor's lightning problems or legal battles. In fact, you may have broken copyright laws with some of your own posts - fair use has its limitations.
> 
> 
> I respond better to positive points - like how much of TWC's infrastructure between the head end and my house is underground these days? Am I going to be able to see a visible difference between OTA and cable when watching the locals? Can TWC deliver 1080i to a set that can display it in that resolution? Does TWC's cable box allow control via a USB, serial or firewire port?
> 
> 
> No long-term lockin is a positive point and should be presented that way. Once I've made my choice, I'll care about a long-term discount, but right now it's a date not a marriage so I like the try before you buy philosophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also following with interest what dslate69 and HDTV-NUT have contributed and I find the signal to noise ratio just fine. I'm more concerned about why someone who is apparently a Charlotte resident cares so much about the content of a Raleigh forum.???



Well I wasn't gonna waste this gorgeous holiday weekend on the computer, but I guess I'm addicted. So I'll respond to a couple of your points.


First, NOT working for TWC, I'm not sure of their specific architecture, but having engineered fiber overlays on legacy coaxial cable plants, and have engineered one major "greenfield" project, I'll tell you as much as I can.


TWC has a master headend and several hubs. I'm sure there's redundancy between these locations, all fed by fiber. The hubs take fiber to coaxial nodes of around a few hundred homes. Those paths are discrete, which is what gives hybrid fiber/coax such flexibility.


I would guess that all though a lot of the fiber backbone is aerial, it is also redundant, and is automatically switched in case of a failure. The hub to node path is probably not protected. From a reliability standpoint, it meets the "four 9's" (99.99% average uptime per subscriber). Bottom line, it's reliable.


TWC does not downrez anything. They simply transcode the 8VSB ATSC off-air channel to QAM without any additonal grooming. You can expect the same quality HD as you would off the air, better in fact because you won't have dropouts during wind events caused by dynamic multipath.


The STB questions could be better answered on the SA8300 thread.


Anyway, the Dish bashing is more "lightheared" jabbing the the TWC bashers. I was an early adopter of satellite, and have used it on and off since it's inception. I've moved around a lot, and often satellite was THE better solution compared to the local cable company. It has it's place, but in the long haul, being a one-way broadcast service, it won't be able to continue to keep up. Over the next five years, it's probably a toss-up.


There you have it. My 4 cents worth.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I concede I might be wrong, but I wonder that if only local-specific problems are encouraged (and banter discouraged) do you end up only with a "doctors office" (ie. a room of sick people staring at each other)... is there enough incentive for enough "doctors" to participate? I'm not saying the answer is no, I'm just raising the question.
> 
> Mike



Well spoken !!!


I think if we just avoid "The Four G's" (Guns, God, Gays, Government) we'll be OK.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a very good sign for your area if you guys have no local station or cable company issues.
> 
> 
> Congrats.



It's not that there are _no_ issues. It's just that it's always the _same_ issues. Most of those have been discussed ad nausea.


A couple of weeks ago, it was announced that one of our local stations, WRAY, which carries Shop At Home, is for sale, and Shop At Home programming will discontinue in June.


WNCN, an NBC O&O has a sale pending to Media General, who has not always been cable friendly in retransmission negotiations.


WLFL, which JUST signed with CW, is adding a 10 o'clock newscast produced by WTVD. It's owner Sinclair, is busy adding sidecar digital channels in other markets.


Non of these local TV market topics generated ANY interest or response at all.


If any station has a technical problem, you better be sure you'll get several "Did you see's" the next day.


The forum only exists for the enterainment and enjoyment of those who participate. If it's information one is seeking, there are far better places to find it.


----------



## CPanther95

Anyone that wants to discuss this further can PM me. There's no reason to further clutter up the thread with discussion about how not to clutter up the thread. I would suggest you re-read Post #5157 which was a simple request that was offered in an effort for you guys to handle the situation yourselves to avoid Moderator involvement in the future.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> First, NOT working for TWC...
> 
> 
> TWC does not downrez anything. They simply transcode the 8VSB ATSC off-air channel to QAM without any additonal grooming. You can expect the same quality HD as you would off the air, better in fact because you won't have dropouts during wind events caused by dynamic multipath.
> 
> 
> The STB questions could be better answered on the SA8300 thread.



Thanks posg!

You could have fooled me but thanks for the very useful input and the pointer. Being a newb here I wasn't aware there even was a SA8300 thread! I appreciated finding advocates for different methodologies here and think some light-hearted chain yanking is a very effective method of showcasing what each has to offer. Confining the discussion to trouble reports doesn't get that done. On the other hand, there is a difference between advocating and just plain arguing and if everyone respects the difference, hopefully the moderators will have less interest in this thread.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks posg!
> 
> You could have fooled me but thanks for the very useful input and the pointer. Being a newb here I wasn't aware there even was a SA8300 thread! I appreciated finding advocates for different methodologies here and think some light-hearted chain yanking is a very effective method of showcasing what each has to offer. Confining the discussion to trouble reports doesn't get that done. On the other hand, there is a difference between advocating and just plain arguing and if everyone respects the difference, hopefully the moderators will have less interest in this thread.



Actually Pepar is probably a good resourse for SA8300 info, although I don't know whether he has Passport (what TWC Raleigh has) or SARA software.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually Pepar is probably a good resourse for SA8300 info, although I don't know whether he has Passport (what TWC Raleigh has) or SARA software.



Doggone it, there's another example of Raleigh specific info that doesn't come from trouble reports or national forums. And Pepar provides balance and humor that make this thread better.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Local HDTV Info *and* Reception



Doh! Right there it is, above your post. Sorry.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually Pepar is probably a good resourse for SA8300 info, although I don't know whether he has Passport (what TWC Raleigh has) or SARA software.



As this relates to Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC







, I have Passport 2.5.043. I suspect that will change for at least on of my 8300HDs as I have been asked if I want to help test beta Passport that supports SATA. I've supplied them with the RF IP address of the unit I want to use for the test.


The  8000HD/8300HD Passport thread is an excellent source for information on that combo, and the 8300hd and External SATA - It works! is a good thread as well, if for no other reason than to watch the SARA users struggle with SATA with the hope that Aptiv Digital will turn out a more robust solution.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPanther95* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone that wants to discuss this further can PM me. There's no reason to further clutter up the thread with discussion about how not to clutter up the thread. I would suggest you re-read Post #5157 which was a simple request that was offered in an effort for you guys to handle the situation yourselves to avoid Moderator involvement in the future.



Thanks, we'll try to behave. Actually your time is better spent "cleaning" spoilers off the "Lost" post, and clarifying what _is_ a spoiler and what _is not_ every fifth post or so




















































Just funnin' with ya.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8000HD/8300HD Passport thread is an excellent source for information on that combo, and the 8300hd and External SATA - It works! is a good thread as well, if for no other reason than to watch the SARA users struggle with SATA with the hope that Aptiv Digital will turn out a more robust solution.



Thanks pepar!

I'm leaning toward supplying my own PVR solution but I'll look at those threads as well as TWC's site to see how much sense that makes with TWC's offerings.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks pepar!
> 
> I'm leaning toward supplying my own PVR solution but I'll look at those threads as well as TWC's site to see how much sense that makes with TWC's offerings.



With CATV, a PVR supplied by you, whether external or PC-based, will not be able to record hi-def.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With CATV, a PVR supplied by you, whether external or PC-based, will not be able to record hi-def.



BigChris,


Yeah, what _he_ said.


----------



## posg

Question for dslate69 (or anyone else) in Bigchris's behalf.


Will the Dish network DVR, or DirecTV for that matter, record off-air signals in HD ??? Not being a smart-ass, I really don't know.


FWIW, I'm totally satisfied with the SA83000. It has never chopped off an episode of a show that ran over the normal on the hour or half hour time slot, and it is intuitive enough for my wife to use. Now if I could just explain the DVD player......


----------



## holl_ands

The various customer owned CableCard-I PVRs, such as the Mitsubishi HD6000 and Sony DHG-HDD250/500, are understood to employ their own unique operating systems and will soon become obsolete.


Over the next year or two, the cable companies are transitioning to the two-way capable CableCard-II,

which replaces PASSPORT and SARA operating systems with the new industry standard OCAP:
http://www.cablelabs.com/news/pr/200...es_010506.html 
http://www.twice.com/article/CA6297860.html 
http://www.cedmagazine.com/article/CA6337823.html 
http://www.samsung.com/PressCenter/P...111_0000224667 


The intent is to make it easier for customers to not only eliminate the external STB/PVR,

but also to be able to buy their own PVRs as well as TVs that have dual tuner PVRs built-in.


"SOON" (last minute fixes always seem to take forever), we should see CC-II products finally hit the streets, including ATSC/Cable PVRs such as TiVo Series 3, Linux based HTPCs and later (much later?) MS VISTA based HTPCs.


If you're interested in a HTPC, you might want to contact Video Without Boundaries re their Linux/OCAP

system that presumably supports CC-I now and "should" be upgradeable for CC-II???
http://www.vwbinc.com/


----------



## Greg T

I've got D* and I'm turning on TW next week. They gave me free installation and $100 for giving them one of my unused recievers. Probably won't cancel D*.

Has anyone been able to record from the 8300 DVR to a DVHS? Does TWC have a minimum tier where you can get the INHD?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for dslate69 (or anyone else) in Bigchris's behalf.
> 
> 
> Will the Dish network DVR, or DirecTV for that matter, record off-air signals in HD ??? Not being a smart-ass, I really don't know.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'm totally satisfied with the SA83000. It has never chopped off an episode of a show that ran over the normal on the hour or half hour time slot, and it is intuitive enough for my wife to use. Now if I could just explain the DVD player......



Yes the vip622 by DISH will record 1 HD channel OTA and 2 HD channels SAT all at the same time. There are some issues with the vip622 as with any device one for some users being HDMI not working or working then "not working". The good thing with any problem though is there are updates at a very steady pace.

One other note on using DISH as your HD provider, in there latest Tech Forum they showed Raleigh as being added in Mid May. They did add all but 3 of the cities on their list, Raleigh being one of them. That means we will be coming on line very soon, but I would love to here from NBC17ENG for any inside info (like how they provide the signal to DISH).


----------



## dslate69

Bigchris,

I will tell you the good, the bad and the ugly about DISH and of course TWC. I don't have a horse in the race, unless subconsciously I am justifying my investment. I love HD and I think the HD quality of DISH is on par with TWC and the SD is noticeably better (as of the day I canceled TWC). That being said I would always DL episodes of Smallville (sorry I am a Superman nut) from the net in 16:9 but less than HD resolution when I had TWC. I was always happy with the quality and if you have ever watched a DIVX or XVID movie you know how good the quality can be. But since having DISH and being able to record WB in HD the difference is without a doubt dramatic between the two.

The reason I tell you all this is that I would trade the quality of my HD channels to have ALL the channels be 16:9 and only XVID quality so maybe my eyes and\\or priorities when it comes to HD are different than others on this thread.

The vip622 receiver for DISH is light-years ahead of the 8300HD with its 16:9 3hr-onscreen 9-day guide and Multi-Room functionality.


Just don't take my word for it and God Knows don't take Posg or HDTV-Nut 's word for it.







Get a gander at both in action and decide how much $ you are willing to part with up front. I think the choice will be easy after that. I did have to pay $299 lease fee and your first bill is for 2 months, but DISH does have a 30 day risk fee policy now.

I spent $3000+ on my HD setup and it is just a shame to feed it baby food.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes the vip622 by DISH will record 1 HD channel OTA and 2 HD channels SAT all at the same time. There are some issues with the vip622 as with any device one for some users being HDMI not working or working then "not working". The good thing with any problem though is there are updates at a very steady pace.
> 
> One other note on using DISH as your HD provider, in there latest Tech Forum they showed Raleigh as being added in Mid May. They did add all but 3 of the cities on their list, Raleigh being one of them. That means we will be coming on line very soon, but I would love to here from NBC17ENG for any inside info (like how they provide the signal to DISH).



Don't know about Dish, but DirecTV picks up all their signals off-air and uplinks them from their uplink facilites on Capitol Blvd near Wake Forest. TWC has fiber feeds from WRAL/WRAZ and UNC, and the rest are off-air, both SD and HD last I heard.


For the most part, local stations don't have much involvement in how their signals are handled by DirecTV. DirecTV used to have a lot of fiber links with stations, but for economic sake, has pretty much gone to the off-air solution.


----------



## posg

Good reading from holl_ands. Your contributions to this site are always extremely informative and welcome. I hadn't been following OPAC as closely as I should have, but it sounds like it should be taken into consideration when shopping for HD hardware and service providers.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With CATV, a PVR supplied by you, whether external or PC-based, will not be able to record hi-def.



I think TWC in Raleigh recently scrambled the HD feeds for Discovery-HD and TNT-HD (others?) but I was under the impression that TWC in Raleigh was still broadcasting the network HD channels in the clear. Is that not still the case?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't know about Dish, but DirecTV picks up all their signals off-air and uplinks them from their uplink facilites on Capitol Blvd near Wake Forest. TWC has fiber feeds from WRAL/WRAZ and UNC, and the rest are off-air, both SD and HD last I heard.
> 
> 
> For the most part, local stations don't have much involvement in how their signals are handled by DirecTV. DirecTV used to have a lot of fiber links with stations, but for economic sake, has pretty much gone to the off-air solution.



I couldn't tell any difference in TWC and OTA with WRAL, they both are stunning.

It is all digital so as long as the SATs antennas are close enough to the source weather shouldn't even bother the signal. So theoretically there should be no difference in delivery via fiber or ota uplinked by a SAT. Though fiber sounds sexier. This is just the original signal, I concede the SATs then reencode it before it hits my TV.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I couldn't tell any difference in TWC and OTA with WRAL, they both are stunning.
> 
> It is all digital so as long as the SATs antennas are close enough to the source weather shouldn't even bother the signal. So theoretically there should be no difference in delivery via fiber or ota uplinked by a SAT. Though fiber sounds sexier. This is just the original signal, I concede the SATs then reencode it before it hits my TV.



I lived in Idaho when the 9/11 attacks occured. I had Distant Network Service from NY/LA via DirecTV, which at the time, was VERY fortunate to have fiber links from the NY stations, which all transmitted off the World Trade Center.


The real advantage to a fiber feed is that if the transmitter fails, or the tower falls due to heavy ice, service is not interrupted. But on a day to day basis, you're right.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think TWC in Raleigh recently scrambled the HD feeds for Discovery-HD and TNT-HD (others?) but I was under the impression that TWC in Raleigh was still broadcasting the network HD channels in the clear. Is that not still the case?



Yes. But Discovery HD and TNT HD are part of the entry digital service package, not the HD pack.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think TWC in Raleigh recently scrambled the HD feeds for Discovery-HD and TNT-HD (others?) but I was under the impression that TWC in Raleigh was still broadcasting the network HD channels in the clear. Is that not still the case?



Dunno, but how ya gonna get the hi-def signal outta the box and into your recorder?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The various customer owned CableCard-I PVRs, such as the Mitsubishi HD6000 and Sony DHG-HDD250/500, are understood to employ their own unique operating systems and will soon become obsolete.



Obsolete is not the right term.


From what I've been told by CableLabs, all existing CableCARD products, including those that have HD DVR capability (for OTA & cable) like the Sony & Mitsu, will still continue to function as they currently do into the indefinite future.


They do not have the ability to upgrade to any 2nd generation functionality, but will retain all existing functions.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dunno, but how ya gonna get the hi-def signal outta the box and into your recorder?



With the two examples above (Sony & Mitsu), you simply connect the coax into the DVR and rent the CableCARD from the cableco.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Yes. But Discovery HD and TNT HD are part of the entry digital service package, not the HD pack.



Until recently , these HD channels were broadcast in-the-clear via TWC QAM, but alas no more.... The local network channels and UNC-tv are still available via QAM.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dunno, but how ya gonna get the hi-def signal outta the box and into your recorder?



My current PC OTA card also does quam so if the local HDs are unencripted I could take them directly off the catv. I have read something about the FCC mandating the cablecos to carry locals unencripted but I need to revisit that info before I'd claim to know what I'm talking about.


PCs can get HD via firewire from stbs that support it, though cablecard is a better alternative. The question with cablecard is is your cableco innovative or are they inclined to stagnate on what they've got already.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're interested in a HTPC, you might want to contact Video Without Boundaries re their Linux/OCAP
> 
> system that presumably supports CC-I now and "should" be upgradeable for CC-II???
> http://www.vwbinc.com/



Thanks for the link! What they're claiming for 2Q06 sounds pretty aggressive, especially running Linux on a VIA chipset. Their initial 200Gb HD offering does sound a little underwhelming for recording HDTV too. This will be an interesting one to watch.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My current PC OTA card also does quam so if the local HDs are unencripted I could take them directly off the catv. I have read something about the FCC mandating the cablecos to carry locals unencripted but I need to revisit that info before I'd claim to know what I'm talking about.



The issue of local HD and if cableco's can encrypt does not have a clear answer.


The bottom line is that some cableco's pass local HD in the clear, and others do not. Regardless of how the regulations are interpreted, the FCC does not take action in these matters, at least up to this point in time.


My sources tell me the legal departments at some cableco's believe it's illegal to encrypt local HD. They also say other cableco's believe it's legal and consequently do so.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue of local HD and if cableco's can encrypt does not have a clear answer.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that some cableco's pass local HD in the clear, and others do not. Regardless of how the regulations are interpreted, the FCC does not take action in these matters, at least up to this point in time.
> 
> 
> My sources tell me the legal departments at some cableco's believe it's illegal to encrypt local HD. They also say other cableco's believe it's legal and consequently do so.



I've been hearing the same thing. It'll probably take a class action law suit to get it all sorted out.


----------



## soso321

Has anyone else noticed that FOX 50 is broadcasting a channel 27 - 5 and 27 - 6 and including 50 - 1 equals 3 channels in HD at once. Just wondering if I was the only one getting it.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soso321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that FOX 50 is broadcasting a channel 27 - 5 and 27 - 6 and including 50 - 1 equals 3 channels in HD at once. Just wondering if I was the only one getting it.



You're not alone. They just popped up a few days ago at my house without a "add digital" or "autoprogram". Probably a glitch in their PSIP code, it's all the same transmission.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

I noticed the fox issue also. To me it looked like the PQ was worse also.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soso321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that FOX 50 is broadcasting a channel 27 - 5 and 27 - 6 and including 50 - 1 equals 3 channels in HD at once. Just wondering if I was the only one getting it.



Is that 27-5 & 27-6 the RF channel or the virtual (remapped) channel? Everytime I punch in any 27.x number it just jumps to ch.28.1 UPN.


----------



## easternncnewswat

Speaking of PSIP issues... I recently got one of those SDTV's that has an integrated ATSC tuner built in and WRAL is showing up as 53-003 and 53-004. All other channels remap to their "real" designations. Anyone have an idea why this is happening? Is this a bug in WRAL's PSIP data? It's bugging the heck out of me; I just want to punch in 5-1 or 5-2 and be done with it!


I haven't noticed the problem with WRAZ Fox 50. Like Daryl, when I punch in 27-5 and 27-6, it just goes over to UPN 28.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed the fox issue also. To me it looked like the PQ was worse also.



That's just your wild imagination. My tuner diagnostics indicates that 27.5 and 27.6 are still physical channel 49, as they would be.


----------



## Daryl L

Think Fox50 is gearing up for TubeTV or MyNetworkTv? Just wild guesses to what's going on.










My reception today from Raleigh has been terrible. Fox50 has been going in and out all day (out majority of the time) so that is probably why I haven't detected 27-5 or 27-6 yet. I'll check later on tonight.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Think Fox50 is gearing up for TubeTV or MyNetworkTv? Just wild guesses to what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reception today from Raleigh has been terrible. Fox50 has been going in and out all day (out majority of the time) so that is probably why I haven't detected 27-5 or 27-6 yet. I'll check later on tonight.



Daryl,


Here's a link to a map which shows real time VHF/UHF tropospheric reception conditions across the US. It seems to be relatively accurate and timely.


http://www.mountainlake.k12.mn.us/ha...ath.cgi?map=na


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl,
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a map which shows real time VHF/UHF tropospheric reception conditions across the US. It seems to be relatively accurate and timely.
> 
> 
> http://www.mountainlake.k12.mn.us/ha...ath.cgi?map=na



Thx posg. I locked onto Fox50 a little later. I normaly lock onto WRAZ and WRAL through the majority of the day but yesterday for some reason WRAZ seemed weaker than WRAL. lastnight I did a rescan after locking in WRAZ and still did not pick of 27-5 or 27-6.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With CATV, a PVR supplied by you, whether external or PC-based, will not be able to record hi-def.



Using a non-cable card DVR (MythTV), I can record the clear to air channels that TWC offers in hi-def.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're interested in a HTPC, you might want to contact Video Without Boundaries re their Linux/OCAP
> 
> system that presumably supports CC-I now and "should" be upgradeable for CC-II???
> http://www.vwbinc.com/



Straying somewhat into the weeds for this forum, but for some info on VWB, have a look at the following threads on the MythTV users' list:
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...195733?#195733 
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...v/users/195765 



Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7

Does anyone know if the local TWC will be airing the MLB EI HD games? Please see this post.


I wasn't home to check yesterday.


Jeff


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the local TWC will be airing the MLB EI HD games? Please see this post.
> 
> 
> I wasn't home to check yesterday.
> 
> 
> Jeff



One day last week or the week before, there was an extra Channel in the HD range that was listed as MLB Extra Innings HD game. The next day it said NHL Open Ice HD or NBA, not sure which. Then it was gone.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Yeah, I saw that too. I was hoping someone had more insight as to whether the channel showed up yesterday.


----------



## Lee L

So, my mom is getting a plasma and I am going to be hooking it up for her. She has TWC and has ordered an HD DVR and the cable guys is supposed to install it Friday. I assume she will be getting the 8300HD? I want to buy an HDMI cable before I head over once the TV gets delivered and want to make sure it will work with the DVR and she does not know what the heck I am talking about to confirm it with them.


The TV is a Samsung HP-S4253 if anyone has any specific comments about its interoperability with the 8300.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, my mom is getting a plasma and I am going to be hooking it up for her. She has TWC and has ordered an HD DVR and the cable guys is supposed to install it Friday. I assume she will be getting the 8300HD? I want to buy an HDMI cable before I head over once the TV gets delivered and want to make sure it will work with the DVR and she does not know what the heck I am talking about to confirm it with them.
> 
> 
> The TV is a Samsung HP-S4253 if anyone has any specific comments about its interoperability with the 8300.



There's no guarantee you'll get the 8300HD they may give you the 8000HD. You can be persistent, hold out and you can probably twist their arm for an 8300 but it probably won't be on the same day. Just keep your fingers crossed.


Hold off on the HDMI until you know for certain. There is no HDMI port on the 8000HD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, my mom is getting a plasma and I am going to be hooking it up for her. She has TWC and has ordered an HD DVR and the cable guys is supposed to install it Friday. I assume she will be getting the 8300HD? I want to buy an HDMI cable before I head over once the TV gets delivered and want to make sure it will work with the DVR and she does not know what the heck I am talking about to confirm it with them.
> 
> 
> The TV is a Samsung HP-S4253 if anyone has any specific comments about its interoperability with the 8300.



Even if she gets the 8300 I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND you not connect it via HDMI. See the "8300 DVR" thread in the DVR section. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=126&pp=30 There are a ton of glitches with these boxes and HDMI. For example, if you switch sources to watch a DVD, once you switch back to the 8300, 90% of the time you need to reboot the box.


I have mine connected via HDMI but then again I am a videophile and am willing to put up with the HDMI glitches in order to get the best picture. Im sure your mother will get a huge headache using HDMI. Sometimes the box simply dosent make the "handshake" with the TV when you turn it on, thus it has to be rebooted again. I bet I reboot my box about 5-6 times per week because of HDMI issues.


Connect it via Component and save your mom the trouble.


----------



## dgmayor

For what it's worth when I moved 2 weeks ago and the cable guy came out, I had him swap my 8000HD for the 8300HD, and he said that they had tons of problems with the 8000's and were not carrying them anymore. Who knows if it's true, but just passing it along.


----------



## Lee L

Excellent. Thanks for the input. I will just go with component. I know she will not know the diff. I was just hoping to be able to fish one thin cable down the wall as opposed to the component and audio, but that's life.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even if she gets the 8300 I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND you not connect it via HDMI. See the "8300 DVR" thread in the DVR section. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=126&pp=30 There are a ton of glitches with these boxes and HDMI. For example, if you switch sources to watch a DVD, once you switch back to the 8300, 90% of the time you need to reboot the box.
> 
> 
> I have mine connected via HDMI but then again I am a videophile and am willing to put up with the HDMI glitches in order to get the best picture. Im sure your mother will get a huge headache using HDMI. Sometimes the box simply dosent make the "handshake" with the TV when you turn it on, thus it has to be rebooted again. I bet I reboot my box about 5-6 times per week because of HDMI issues.
> 
> 
> Connect it via Component and save your mom the trouble.



HDMI does have it's handshake problems do to HDCP. But I think it is TV set specific, for example when I had an 8300HD I never had to reboot the box do to HDMI issues. I switch inputs an average of 10 times a day, easy. I have a Toshiba 62HM94 DLP for what it's worth. Although TWC could have updated the software ............ Sorry, I'm back; I just fell on the floor laughing.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent. Thanks for the input. I will just go with component. I know she will not know the diff. I was just hoping to be able to fish one thin cable down the wall as opposed to the component and audio, but that's life.



And Time Warner should give you the component cable when they install the box.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And Time Warner should give you the component cable when they install the box.



Every 8300/8300HD I've got came with a basic component cable that is suitable for most systems with


----------



## dslate69

DISH has uplinked the Raleigh HD Locals (ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX) to their SAT at 118.75w.


The good news is they are probably a couple of weeks away from being available to subscribers.










The bad news is that anyone receiving HD from DISH with a Dish500 or Dish1000 may need it replaced with a Dish500+ or Dish1000+ (they can see 119 and 118.75 with one LNB).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DISH has uplinked the Raleigh HD Locals (ABC,NBC,CBS,FOX) to their SAT at 118.75w.
> 
> 
> The good news is they are probably a couple of weeks away from being available to subscribers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bad news is that anyone receiving HD from DISH with a Dish500 or Dish1000 may need it replaced with a Dish500+ or Dish1000+ (they can see 119 and 118.75 with one LNB).



Still have seen NO PRESS about the "new" HD channels.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still have seen NO PRESS about the "new" HD channels.



Yea and I had posted that they would probably be available today or tomorrow but it looks like it is going to be next week during DISH's "Team Summit".

Unless they do a early press release before Thursday when it starts, the DISH news will start then and continue until Sunday.


----------



## Daryl L

You guys still seeing a 27-5 and 27-6 from WRAZ Fox50? I've rescaned a few times since it was mention and still not getting them here. I wonder if they were from WRAZ or some other Fox station that tropo let you pick up.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You guys still seeing a 27-5 and 27-6 from WRAZ Fox50? I've rescaned a few times since it was mention and still not getting them here. I wonder if they were from WRAZ or some other Fox station that tropo let you pick up.



When they showed up on my TV, they were tagged 27.5 "east" and 27.6 "mtn" and had WRAZ HD programming on both.


Over on the Norfolk board, someone reported the exact same phenomena coming from the Fox affiliate in Richmond.


My conclusion: It was in the Fox feed, not the local station's PSIP info.


Although 27.5 and 27.6 are still in my digital channel table (and will be until I do an auto-scan), programming is gone, so my guess is the tag has been removed.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I think it is TV set specific, for example when I had an 8300HD I never had to reboot the box do to HDMI issues.



I never used to have to reboot the box either. It was only after TWC sent out the firmware upgrade did the problems begin.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When they showed up on my TV, they were tagged 27.5 "east" and 27.6 "mtn" and had WRAZ HD programming on both.
> 
> 
> Over on the Norfolk board, someone reported the exact same phenomena coming from the Fox affiliate in Richmond.
> 
> 
> My conclusion: It was in the Fox feed, not the local station's PSIP info.
> 
> 
> Although 27.5 and 27.6 are still in my digital channel table (and will be until I do an auto-scan), programming is gone, so my guess is the tag has been removed.



Ok kewl, thx. You just never know about those things.







Couple years ago after with my first HD STB, early in the morning for two mornings and once later on I locked on to two Jacksonvillle FL. stations. Wacky stuff tropo can do.


----------



## geekette

I had no idea AVS forums went this deep! Local stuff!


There's no way I can read all 176 pages without killing myself, but I'm hoping y'all can answer a few questions about OTA HDTV in the Raleigh area.


We don't have digital cable and don't intend to get it. I'm seriously considering getting an HD cap card for my computer to record bits of local broadcasts. We rely on our ReplayTVs for most stuff, I just want the occasional HD caps.


How good is the signal strength of the local HD channels? Do they all come from one direction? I seem to remember some antenna farm off US 70 way back... If I'm going to need some huge antenna, I don't think it's worth it to me.


----------



## Zilla

Help me out here folks. I bought a LCD HDTV with a built-in (clear) QAM tuner (Vizio L32 HDTV). According to this post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6836228 

, I should be getting ALL of these channels (except Disc HD and TNT HD now) correct? How come I'm not? I hooked my cable on my QAM tuner and scanned the channels, and it said it scanned 53. But a lot of the channels are just blank. I get all the network channels in both SD and HD, UNC in both SD and HD, shopping networks. For example, I don't get OLN, ESPN, CTN, Fox News, etc. Is this just a case of a sucky TV, or am I missing something?


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had no idea AVS forums went this deep! Local stuff!
> 
> 
> There's no way I can read all 176 pages without killing myself, but I'm hoping y'all can answer a few questions about OTA HDTV in the Raleigh area.
> 
> 
> We don't have digital cable and don't intend to get it. I'm seriously considering getting an HD cap card for my computer to record bits of local broadcasts. We rely on our ReplayTVs for most stuff, I just want the occasional HD caps.
> 
> 
> How good is the signal strength of the local HD channels? Do they all come from one direction? I seem to remember some antenna farm off US 70 way back... If I'm going to need some huge antenna, I don't think it's worth it to me.



Head over to http://www.checkhd.com/aw/welcome.aspx to get a clear picture of where everything is with respect to your location. I'm over on the west side of Cary near Green Level and am able to lock all the locals except PBS which is in the opposite direction. From here the locals are within one degree of each other which makes aiming really easy. I am using an outdoor antenna which is nothing special mounted low and looking thru a lot of trees but it seems adequate. ATSC signals are susceptable to electrical noise so good quality RG6 cable is recommended from your antenna to your tuner input. I use a pcHDTV3000 PC tuner card but its only supported under Linux so you'll have to use something else for a Windows box.


----------



## geekette

Thanks for the web site - nice cluster! I just bought an "gently used" MyHD MDP-120 off ebay, so we'll see what happens.


18 miles from the transmitters. Any chance I can avoid the outdoor antenna route? Feh. There's a 12 year old coax line running right behind my computer and on up to the attic, but I don't suppose that's RG6. Nope, looked it up, it's RG59.


This ought to be interesting anyway!


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the web site - nice cluster! I just bought an "gently used" MyHD MDP-120 off ebay, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 18 miles from the transmitters. Any chance I can avoid the outdoor antenna route? Feh. There's a 12 year old coax line running right behind my computer and on up to the attic, but I don't suppose that's RG6. Nope, looked it up, it's RG59.
> 
> 
> This ought to be interesting anyway!



I'd bet you'll see enough to want more.










I don't know what you can do with an indoor set top antenna in this area because I never tried that but maybe someone else can comment. RG59 is more lossy and less well shielded than modern RG6 but if there is an antenna that covers the UHF band in your attic on the other end of that cable I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


BTW, I hope you are running XP. I tried playing some mpg2 files that I recorded off WRAL-HD (1080i) on a 3.0Gig P4 Win2k machine and it almost worked but it skipped frames every so often. The recording was fine but the playback wasn't quite up to snuff. Linux on the same hardware works perfectly and I suspect XP would too. 720p files from WTVD were no problem.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help me out here folks. I bought a LCD HDTV with a built-in (clear) QAM tuner (Vizio L32 HDTV). According to this post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6836228
> 
> , I should be getting ALL of these channels (except Disc HD and TNT HD now) correct? How come I'm not? I hooked my cable on my QAM tuner and scanned the channels, and it said it scanned 53. But a lot of the channels are just blank. I get all the network channels in both SD and HD, UNC in both SD and HD, shopping networks. For example, I don't get OLN, ESPN, CTN, Fox News, etc. Is this just a case of a sucky TV, or am I missing something?



You will only get the networks and UNC with a QAM tuner. You must get a cablecard or a cable settop box to get the others.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the web site - nice cluster! I just bought an "gently used" MyHD MDP-120 off ebay, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 18 miles from the transmitters. Any chance I can avoid the outdoor antenna route? Feh. There's a 12 year old coax line running right behind my computer and on up to the attic, but I don't suppose that's RG6. Nope, looked it up, it's RG59.
> 
> 
> This ought to be interesting anyway!



In Holly Springs i get all the broadcast channels perfect with a pair of rabbit ears in the attic.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help me out here folks. I bought a LCD HDTV with a built-in (clear) QAM tuner (Vizio L32 HDTV). According to this post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6836228
> 
> , I should be getting ALL of these channels (except Disc HD and TNT HD now) correct? How come I'm not? I hooked my cable on my QAM tuner and scanned the channels, and it said it scanned 53. But a lot of the channels are just blank. I get all the network channels in both SD and HD, UNC in both SD and HD, shopping networks. For example, I don't get OLN, ESPN, CTN, Fox News, etc. Is this just a case of a sucky TV, or am I missing something?



That's my post you linked to. The only channels your QAM tuner will detect are the ones I listed in *bold red* as the quote from the post below says. The rest are only analog. The blank ones you get are just ppv channels it detects but can not unscramble.


> Quote:
> *BOLD RED* = The unencrypted QAM channels my Sharp gets on ch.0, the rest it doesn't.


----------



## Zilla

Yes I get it now - thanks Daryl! I will have to buy an (active) splitter to use both tuners on the TV to get ALL the channels you listed.


----------



## Erik Garci

Zilla,


I posted another list of channels that you might find useful.


----------



## Zilla

Thanks Erik that is helpful.


----------



## posg

Poor WNCN.


These guys can't catch a break.


Immediatelly following a story on their 7PM newscast about the winner of the *National Spelling Bee*, they went to break with their program line-up for the evening:


10:00 - LAST COMINC STANDING


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Poor WNCN.
> 
> 
> These guys can't catch a break.
> 
> 
> Immediatelly following a story on their 7PM newscast about the winner of the *National Spelling Bee*, they went to break with their program line-up for the evening:
> 
> 
> 10:00 - LAST COMINC STANDING



I was just watching the Office marathon from last thursday, and halfway through the 2nd episode, it switched to letterbox 4:3 mode.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Poor WNCN.
> 
> 
> These guys can't catch a break.
> 
> 
> Immediatelly following a story on their 7PM newscast about the winner of the *National Spelling Bee*, they went to break with their program line-up for the evening:
> 
> 
> 10:00 - LAST COMINC STANDING



ahahahah


----------



## dslate69

Well this thread is dead.


This used to be a very active, fun thread.


----------



## geekette

I have another question, and I don't even have the cap card yet. I read on another thread that in _some_ TWC areas, _basic_ cable subscriptions include QAM HD. I thought you had to have digital cable to get HD?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well this thread is dead.
> 
> 
> This used to be a very active, fun thread.



Hello there !!!


Not dead, just waiting for someone to put a baited hook in the pond.


----------



## dslate69

DirecTv just added Sleuth and Dish has uplinked it as well. Not that Sleuth is anything I want but it is an addition. At least the "Knight Rider" post will have more staying power.


Is TWC getting anything new ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTv just added Sleuth and Dish has uplinked it as well. Not that Sleuth is anything I want but it is an addition. At least the "Knight Rider" post will have more staying power.
> 
> 
> Is TWC getting anything new ?



I don't know about TWC, but I did get some "inside info" on another supplier whose goal is to "concentrate" on the roll out of HD locals over the next six to twelve months, whatever that means.


Interesting story in USA Today:

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTv just added Sleuth and Dish has uplinked it as well. Not that Sleuth is anything I want but it is an addition. At least the "Knight Rider" post will have more staying power.
> 
> 
> Is TWC getting anything new ?



Yes, the future, unlimited capacity:

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/product...ble-hdtv_x.htm


----------



## AndyHDTV

My Email:

Hello Mr.Southwick, I was told by a executive at Time Warner Cable that STARZ-HD could possibly finally be added to it's lineup later this year.


There are many Starz subscribers that own HD sets and have been patiently waiting for this channel for years now and are on the brink of canceling.


I recently canceled my Starz subscription because I can't bring myself to watch the standard definition version of Starz anymore on my HD set.


So, will TWC be getting STARZ-HD before the end of the year?


Unfortunately I can't get Dish network as I heard they will be adding STARZ-HD.



Mr.Southwick:

"This is entirely the decision of Time Warner. We are happy to make Starz HD available to them free of charge. They just have to decide to take it and make room for it on their cable system."

--

--

--

hear that folks, all you need is a slot for this channel, that's all!!!


----------



## posg

I think we'll only see a trickle of HD activity from programmers and video distributors until next year. Next year will be the landslide. STARZ-HD quite frankly is probably not even on the radar screen at TWC at this point.


By next summer, the satellite guys will have the bulk of their HD local rollout behind them, and they'll have an installed base of HD receivers hungry for programming.


The cable guys will be implementing bandwidth recovery strategies on a wide scale basis.


The telcos _may_ be breathing down everyones necks.


Programmers will jump into the fray once the distribution bottlenecks have been resolved.


And we just passed the milestone where HD sets are outselling SD sets.


2007 is when it all starts getting interesting. For now, it's spits and spats, dribs and drabs. Patience please. The race has only just begun.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hear that folks, all you need is a slot for this channel, that's all!!!



I really want StarzHD, but there are no slots available on TWC. They are all filled with VOD crap. I don't mind a few VOD channels but the novelty has worn off now. It seems they are jamming them in every crevice just for the hell of it and because it's the one big novelty gadget they have over satellite.


There's even two pointless VOD channels in the 1000 channel listing now, a virtual car showroom and some movie trailers. How about a complete widescreen MOD movie channel instead?


Bah.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really want StarzHD, but there are no slots available on TWC. They are all filled with VOD crap. I don't mind a few VOD channels but the novelty has worn off now. It seems they are jamming them in every crevice just for the hell of it and because it's the one big novelty gadget they have over satellite.
> 
> 
> There's even two pointless VOD channels in the 1000 channel listing now, a virtual car showroom and some movie trailers. How about a complete widescreen MOD movie channel instead?
> 
> 
> Bah.



The VOD channels are only "virtual" channels, and don't take any bandwidth unless someone actually "requests" a program, and I would guess you're right, they don't get a lot of use.


In the near future, many of your existing "linear" channels will be converted to "virtual" channels, freeing bandwidth for unlimited program choices.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think we'll only see a trickle of HD activity from programmers and video distributors until next year. Next year will be the landslide. STARZ-HD quite frankly is probably not even on the radar screen at TWC at this point.
> 
> 
> By next summer, the satellite guys will have the bulk of their HD local rollout behind them, and they'll have a installed base of HD receivers hungry for programming.
> 
> 
> The cable guys will be implementing bandwidth recovery strategies on a wide scale basis.
> 
> 
> The telcos _may_ be breathing down everyones necks.
> 
> 
> Programmers will jump into the fray once the distribution bottlenecks have been resolved.
> 
> 
> And we just passed the milestone where HD sets are outselling SD sets.
> 
> 
> 2007 is when it all starts getting interesting. For now, it's spits and spats, dribs and drabs. Patience please. The race has only just begun.



You are being way to optimistic with 2007 being the year things will get interesting. TWC has never moved at anything other than a snails pace. They are too interested in making money off "Broadband" and "VOIP" to make any drastic changes in favor of HDTV subscribers any time soon. HD users are not where the money is at with TWC. FIOS is not any where close to a nation-wide rollout. We could hope that RDU is on some Telcos radar, but 2007 wouldn't even be possible for them if they started last week.


The only clear choice for the "present" not the distant "future" is SAT (with DISH being the leader of the 2). Let me state for the record again, I want lots and lots of HD and if TWC was the leader; I would still be with them. In 5 or 10 years I may be back with TWC but don't kid yourself into thinking TWC is the only company with tech improvements like "switched digital". Right now the SATs have plenty of bandwidth, and that is with the majority of the stations being mpeg2 instead of mpeg4. They have just started reusing the same fequencies on different spotbeams to more than double the capacities of the new Birds.


I hope TWC does finally start moving toward offering compelling HD but we all know it won't happen anytime soon. Example: Starz-HD is offered free to TWC and it still isn't available for subscribers because the bandwidth is making them more money with "VOIP".


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are being way to optimistic with 2007 being the year things will get interesting. TWC has never moved at anything other than a snails pace. They are too interested in making money off "Broadband" and "VOIP" to make any drastic changes in favor of HDTV subscribers any time soon. HD users are not where the money is at with TWC. FIOS is not any where close to a nation-wide rollout. We could hope that RDU is on some Telcos radar, but 2007 wouldn't even be possible for them if they started last week.
> 
> 
> The only clear choice for the "present" not the distant "future" is SAT (with DISH being the leader of the 2). Let me state for the record again, I want lots and lots of HD and if TWC was the leader; I would still be with them. In 5 or 10 years I may be back with TWC but don't kid yourself into thinking TWC is the only company with tech improvements like "switched digital". Right now the SATs have plenty of bandwidth, and that is with the majority of the stations being mpeg2 instead of mpeg4. They have just started reusing the same fequencies on different spotbeams to more than double the capacities of the new Birds.
> 
> 
> I hope TWC does finally start moving toward offering compelling HD but we all know it won't happen anytime soon. Example: Starz-HD is offered free to TWC and it still isn't available for subscribers because the bandwidth is making them more money with "VOIP".



Your statement the HD is "not where the money's at with TWC" is true. Their near term business strategy is to exploit the fact that nearly everybody has land-line phone service and that's the compelling business growth opportunity.


Exploiting an existing market potential is certainly a sound business philosophy. Currently there is a lot more on the revenue table with phone and internet service than HD programming. TONS.


In the meantime, they are not ignoring HD.


The reason satellite is so aggressive in telling the HD story is that it's really the only story they have to tell. They'll have a small headstart, but again the race has barely begun.


I hate to repeat myself (don't really mind _that_ much), but it's the tortise (cable) and the hare (satellite).


Ironic that the tortise's shell is shaped like a satellite dish, and TWC's corporate mascot is the consumate hare, Mr. Bugs Bunny. They discredited my analogy.


----------



## posg

As far as Starz goes, I doubt that 10% of ALL of TWC's subscribers actually subscribe to Starz, and if you apply the 20% of the households that have HD, that means 2% would be able to get it.


Is that worth 19.4 megabits of space?????


----------



## Ken H

Please keep on topic.


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekette* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have another question, and I don't even have the cap card yet. I read on another thread that in _some_ TWC areas, _basic_ cable subscriptions include QAM HD. I thought you had to have digital cable to get HD?



I don't have cable so I'm going to go way out on a limb and maybe someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


QAM is used to carry HD and most is encrypted so you need a subscription and a cable box to decode it. Some cable systems carry the local HDTV stations in QAM not encoded. These you can receive with a PC card that receives QAM. I think the Raleigh cable system does carry some of these unencrypted QAM signals but I don't know which they are.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please keep on topic.



I'm confused. I thought the topic was Raleigh HDTV. Since TWC is Raleigh's cable operator, I thought maybe this was on topic. With all due respect, just exactly are we allowed to discuss???????????????????????????????


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I thought the topic was Raleigh HDTV. Since TWC is Raleigh's cable operator, I thought maybe this was on topic. With all due respect, just exactly are we allowed to discuss???????????????????????????????



I also am confused. I was away for a week and am only getting the edited thread now, but it seems like we have the mods crawling down our back on a pretty regular basis. I went back and re-read every post on the page before the moderator's request, and I can't figure out what was off topic.


The only thing I can figure is that we aren't allowed to talk about things in this thread that might apply to other markets. That seems rather constricting to me (especially since TWC is a national provider), and if that's all off limits here, then I guess we should just post links to antennaweb.org, the TWC page with a list of the HD options for our area, and the list of unencrypted QAM channels and call it quits.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The VOD channels are only "virtual" channels, and don't take any bandwidth unless someone actually "requests" a program, and I would guess you're right, they don't get a lot of use.



yeah, I know. I'm just ranting about the proliferation of useless VOD channels. If they keep adding any more it's going to be hard to see if StarzHD actually gets added.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I thought the topic was Raleigh HDTV. Since TWC is Raleigh's cable operator, I thought maybe this was on topic. With all due respect, just exactly are we allowed to discuss???????????????????????????????



This is a misunderstanding. Please let me explain.


My comment was not directed at you, or the existing posts in this topic. I deleted a few posts that were completely unrelated to what is being discussed, and was asking those who's posts were deleted to keep on topic.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also am confused. I was away for a week and am only getting the edited thread now, but it seems like we have the mods crawling down our back on a pretty regular basis. I went back and re-read every post on the page before the moderator's request, and I can't figure out what was off topic.



Please see my post above.


The reason you can't figure out what was off topic, is because it's no longer there.


Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.


----------



## dslate69

Does anyone know of any other Raleigh or surrounding area HDTV forums that are more of a General nature and less regulated would be nice too







?


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please see my post above.
> 
> 
> The reason you can't figure out what was off topic, is because it's no longer there.
> 
> 
> Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.



Any hints for the rest of us who weren't following the thread closely as to what the OT posts were? Otherwise, it's like we're on double secret probation.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any hints for the rest of us who weren't following the thread closely as to what the OT posts were? Otherwise, it's like we're on double secret probation.



They were about another member, and replies.


Ok, now it's my turn: Ken, will you please keep on topic......


----------



## cbordman

I don't subscribe to TWC's HD suite, but the INHD channel that had the hockey game was activated last night. fyi...


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to TWC's HD suite, but the INHD channel that had the hockey game was activated last night. fyi...



Yes, INHD carries the OLN HD hockey games on cable systems. Game two of the Stanley Cup Final on Wednesday will be the last game on OLN this season, as the rest of the series will be seen on NBC.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to TWC's HD suite, but the INHD channel that had the hockey game was activated last night. fyi...



You mean those greedy bastards at TWC actually gave the game away to non- subscribers ??? Someone must have put drugs in the water cooler....


Go Canes !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean those greedy bastards at TWC actually gave the game away to non- subscribers ??? Someone must have put drugs in the water cooler....
> 
> 
> Go Canes !!!



Only if you subscribe to OLN, then you get the HD feed for free. Same on SAT's.

The key for me is that game 1 and 2 of the Stanley Cup finals does not carry a big enough audience to make it on NBC. Oh well I guess that is what the NFL is for.


----------



## pkscout

OK, I've been searching around AVS and this thread and think I know enough to actually ask my question now.










I'm trying to figure out if TWC is doing digital simulcast of the analog channels (i.e. 99 and below) or where I can go to find that out. Basically I'm getting ready to switch from DirecTV to TWC. In the short term I'll get digital service with their DVR, but when the TiVo Series 3 comes out I have a different decision to make. If channels 1-99 are not being simulcasted, then I am likely to drop to the standard service, as all the HD I want I can get OTA and I could have the Series 3 record the analog channels without having to get a cablecard.


There's no sense in paying for the digital tier and a cablecard unless 1-99 are simulcasted, as I have no interest an any of the digital only channels.


Thanks.


----------



## dslate69

Here is a link for you front projector users or future users.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/diy_screen.htm 


But since you read about it here you can only watch Raleigh HD Locals on it.


----------



## cbordman

As i understand it, with a TWC digital box, all channels below 100 are digital. However, these same channels below 100 cannot be picked up by the QAM tuner in my TV.


Maybe the cablecard will pick up the digital channels below 100, but i've never tried a cablecard.


If you're not interested in the digital tier of channels, you should be able to substitute either the Sports & games tier, or the Encore movie tier.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only if you subscribe to OLN, then you get the HD feed for free. Same on SAT's.
> 
> The key for me is that game 1 and 2 of the Stanley Cup finals does not carry a big enough audience to make it on NBC. Oh well I guess that is what the NFL is for.



excellent. I do subsribe to analog ESPN, for which events do they 'open up' espn HD?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> excellent. I do subsribe to analog ESPN, for which events do they 'open up' espn HD?



This is just the case for OLN and Hockey. I guess since OLN doesn't have an OLN-HD but didn't want to waste a HD feed.







This to my knowledge is the first time this has been done. It is too bad that ESPN is treating their HD channels as seperate channels instead of just a better quality feed of the same channel.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Basically I'm getting ready to switch from DirecTV to TWC. In the short term I'll get digital service with their DVR, but when the TiVo Series 3 comes out I have a different decision to make.



ReplayTV PC Edition Beta Test is starting this month.
http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/haupbeta/default.asp 

Without getting into a TIVO versus debate their are other options to record Digital Cable on the horizon, VISTA is another.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I've been searching around AVS and this thread and think I know enough to actually ask my question now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if TWC is doing digital simulcast of the analog channels (i.e. 99 and below) or where I can go to find that out. Basically I'm getting ready to switch from DirecTV to TWC. In the short term I'll get digital service with their DVR, but when the TiVo Series 3 comes out I have a different decision to make. If channels 1-99 are not being simulcasted, then I am likely to drop to the standard service, as all the HD I want I can get OTA and I could have the Series 3 record the analog channels without having to get a cablecard.
> 
> 
> There's no sense in paying for the digital tier and a cablecard unless 1-99 are simulcasted, as I have no interest an any of the digital only channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Indeed they are simulcast. In fact, many of the channels have been recently upgraded to pure "pass through" of the digital feed off C-band satellite, offering significant improvement in PQ.


----------



## DaveWolf

What was the QAM channel number to pick up the IHND feed for the HD game? I will have to tune in tomorrow night!


----------



## cbordman

I was watching thru a TWC set top box. I don't know if it can be picked up with just a QAM.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're not interested in the digital tier of channels, you should be able to substitute either the Sports & games tier, or the Encore movie tier.



I'm actually not interested in any of those either. The only thing that we watch on DirecTV now that isn't available in the standard TWC tier is *one* show on DIY. Hardly worth $12 a month (although my wife might disagree since it's a show she watches but I don't).










Anyway, at least now I know. When the TiVo Series 3 comes out I might try to get standard cable and a cablecard (technically 2 to be able to record two channels at once) and see if that gives me access to the digital versions of the standard package. Has anyone tried that with a TV that has a cablecard slot?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What was the QAM channel number to pick up the IHND feed for the HD game? I will have to tune in tomorrow night!



If my math is correct it would be QAM ch.115.1 but I doubt you can get it since it's not Clear-to-air.


741 - 51 / 6 = 115

sub ch = 001

QAM ch = 115.1


----------



## DaveWolf

OK thanks. I thought cbordman's post was based on a QAM setup, not STB. That is interesting how you came up with the QAM channel. I didn't realize there was any method to it. So what do the numbers in your calculation mean? Thanks.


----------



## Erik Garci

Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.

Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what do the numbers in your calculation mean? Thanks.



Well the 741.001 is the Frequency (.001 being the sub). The rest I have no clue. Just part of the equation someone posted awhile back. Exactly what Erik posted above.


----------



## posg

Here, this might make it a little easier:

http://www.tinlee.com/FreqChart.htm 


TWC has analog channels through about 550 Mhz (channel 77). Notice that TV Guide channel that shows up as "0" or "98" on some TVs is actually at 108-114 Mhz.


The last time I looked on a spectrum analyzer, TWC has QAM signals up to around 800 Mhz, leaving me with the conclusion that the system is 860 Mhz capable, the next lower equipment cut-off being 750 Mhz.


The number display in the diagostic menu of the box is the center frequency of the 6 Mhz wide carrier.


----------



## posg

*Sprint morphs into Embarq*


On my way to work this morning (in Raleigh), I passed three of those "mobile billboard" trucks with an ad for "Embarq", a video, voice, data triple play alternative. I quite frankly forgot about it until I saw an ad on TV tonight, so I went to the website, typed in my zipcode (27614) and got a quasi-positive response.


Apparently, it's Sprints version of AT&T's Homezone, a cobbled mess of Dish Network, CinemaNow streaming and downloaded movies, DSL, and phone, all basically using someone else's pipe.


Yawn. Tell me what your impressions are. Real competitor, or shear desperation from a telco struggling to survive in a world which he no longer can hold hostage.


----------



## posg

Correction: Embarq is a spinoff of Sprint.


Embarq debuts at midnight

May 17, 2006 2:08 PM PDT

Sprint Nextel will officially spin off its local telephone division tonight at one minute before midnight.


The new company called Embarq will start trading publicly on the New York Stock Exchange Thursday morning, and it will also join the S&P 500, replacing Applied Micro Circuits on the index. The new local phone company has a tough road ahead of it. The company has said that it expects to lose between 5.5 percent and 7.5 percent of its telephone access lines in 2006, largely because of competition from wireless and cable options. The company also expects revenue and profits to decline in its first year.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone notice that Food Network, HGTV, DIY and many other channels are now also listed in the 300's in the guide? (TWC)


Are they planning on getting rid of the analog channels?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Sprint morphs into Embarq*
> 
> 
> On my way to work this morning (in Raleigh), I passed three of those "mobile billboard" trucks with an ad for "Embarq", a video, voice, data triple play alternative. I quite frankly forgot about it until I saw an ad on TV tonight, so I went to the website, typed in my zipcode (27614) and got a quasi-positive response.
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's Sprints version of AT&T's Homezone, a cobbled mess of Dish Network, CinemaNow streaming and downloaded movies, DSL, and phone, all basically using someone else's pipe.
> 
> 
> Yawn. Tell me what your impressions are. Real competitor, or shear desperation from a telco struggling to survive in a world which he no longer can hold hostage.



My take, with out all the nitty gritty details. I lean toward the company struggling to survive. They are hungry and inovative. I like them as long as they don't try and sue there way into the black. Tivo is doing this now on the little guy (DISH) in order to scare a settle out of the rest (DirecTv, Cable Industry, and however else that has a box that can "watch 1 while recording 1". That is the patent they have.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Sprint morphs into Embarq*...... Tell me what your impressions are. Real competitor, or shear desperation from a telco struggling to survive in a world which he no longer can hold hostage.



Your follow-up post (press release clip) would impact my decision. "Going public" as a spin off is usually with great fanfare. Yet the view expressed in the press clip says "...expects to lose between 5.5 percent and 7.5 percent of its telephone access lines in 2006, ..... The company also expects revenue and profits to decline in its first year. "


We generally want the latest hardware and software from our content providers, whether STB, SATA ports, etc. and the clip wouldn't give me confidence that newer updates would become available quickly.


Even with that said, its still nice to have more choice - whether you're with TWC, SAT, etc.


----------



## posg

On the telco response to cable's raiding their cookie jar, not a prediction, as those usually turn out to be as worthless as a lottery ticket, but it certainly would make sense for "The New AT&T" to simply buy Dish Network.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that Food Network, HGTV, DIY and many other channels are now also listed in the 300's in the guide? (TWC)
> 
> 
> Are they planning on getting rid of the analog channels?



These are simply part of the "family tier", clustered for convenience. Read: One big fat yawn.


Time Warner's bandwidth recovery strategy over the near term is "switched video", while Comcast plans on pealing away analog channels. Long term, analog will go bye-bye, but not until your new ATSC set trickles down to the bedroom and the CRT beast there now makes it's way to the dump. Probably ten years.


We should have switched video here certainly by the end of next year, maybe sooner. TWC has announced it intends to deploy it across their entire footprint.


It will change everything, but most subscribers will never even know that it happened, except that their viewing options will be enhanced.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are simply part of the "family tier", clustered for convenience. Read: One big fat yawn.
> 
> 
> Time Warner's bandwidth recovery strategy over the near term is "switched video", while Comcast plans on pealing away analog channels. Long term, analog will go bye-bye, but not until your new ATSC set trickles down to the bedroom and the CRT beast there now makes it's way to the dump. Probably ten years.
> 
> 
> We should have switched video here certainly by the end of next year, maybe sooner. TWC has announced it intends to deploy it across their entire footprint.
> 
> 
> It will change everything, but most subscribers will never even know that it happened, except that their viewing options will be enhanced.



Unless you use a CableCard. Then you're screwed, since this strategy has the added advantage (for the cable cos) of breaking the CableCard implimentation and once again restricting us to renting devices from our local cable monopoly.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you use a CableCard. Then you're screwed, since this strategy has the added advantage (for the cable cos) of breaking the CableCard implimentation and once again restricting us to renting devices from our local cable monopoly.



CableCard is one of those stop gap technologies that's more a function of government meddling than good business sense.


OCAP (Open Cable Protocol) is the future of interoperability. Once deployed, CableCard is obsolete. There are only 150,000 CableCard users anyway, an extremely small applecart.


I have an attic full of "future proof" technology.


As for CableCard:


"Forget about it"!!!!


----------



## posg

Ooops, I meant "OpenCable Application Platform", Here, read all about it:

http://www.opencable.com/ 


The OCAP specification enables manufacturers and retail distributors of set-tops, television receivers or other devices to build and to sell attractive and capable devices to consumers that will support all services delivered by cable operators to devices currently available to consumers via lease from cable operators.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCard is one of those stop gap technologies that's more a function of government meddling than good business sense.
> 
> 
> OCAP (Open Cable Protocol) is the future of interoperability. Once deployed, CableCard is obsolete. There are only 150,000 CableCard users anyway, an extremely small applecart.
> 
> 
> I have an attic full of "future proof" technology.
> 
> 
> As for CableCard:
> 
> 
> "Forget about it"!!!!



Could the OCAP capability be packed into a cablecard for all the existing devices that have the slot? The question is more with cablecard II as it seems cablecard I is made obsolete with digital switching.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could the OCAP capability be packed into a cablecard for all the existing devices that have the slot? The question is more with cablecard II as it seems cablecard I is made obsolete with digital switching.



Probably not. The OCAP initiative is to develop a universal standard, rather than a bunch of proprietary solutions, so that if I buy a TV in a Time Warner market and move to a Comcast market, I can connect my set without _any_ peripherals and access all there is to offer, similar to an IP address.


Again, since the CableCard universe is so small, investing time and money in order to support an obsolete technology probably doesn't make any sense. The cable industry has never really whole heartedly supported CableCard since it is a stop gap. Had they been more aggressive in CableCard deployment, they would have painted themselves in a technological corner.


Cable is less anxious than satellite to take technology to the marketplace until it is confident that it has long term usability. But you've heard that argument before.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correction: Embarq is a spinoff of Sprint.
> 
> 
> Embarq debuts at midnight
> 
> May 17, 2006 2:08 PM PDT
> 
> Sprint Nextel will officially spin off its local telephone division tonight at one minute before midnight.
> 
> 
> The new company called Embarq will start trading publicly on the New York Stock Exchange Thursday morning, and it will also join the S&P 500, replacing Applied Micro Circuits on the index. The new local phone company has a tough road ahead of it. The company has said that it expects to lose between 5.5 percent and 7.5 percent of its telephone access lines in 2006, largely because of competition from wireless and cable options. The company also expects revenue and profits to decline in its first year.



I had sprint local phone service until last week, and never heard of this. They haven't done a very good job of getting the name (and services) out there for their existing customers.


They lost us to TWC digital phone.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you use a CableCard. Then you're screwed, since this strategy has the added advantage (for the cable cos) of breaking the CableCard implimentation and once again restricting us to renting devices from our local cable monopoly.



PS The cable industry's strategy is the GET OUT of the hardware business completely, not to get deeper into it. The DVR is a temporary solution, sooner than you think you'll be able to store your selections on a server at the cable office and access it through your switched video OPAC enabled hardware.


Relying on hardware is expensive, and labor intensive. But the real advantage to OPAC is that it eventually allows ALL subscribers to access ALL services. Unlike satellite, cable cannot sell a PPV movie to over half of it's subscriber base because they don't have the necessary hardware. OPAC makes that hardware ubiquitous.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had sprint local phone service until last week, and never heard of this. They haven't done a very good job of getting the name (and services) out there for their existing customers.
> 
> 
> They lost us to TWC digital phone.



They are just about to unleash an aggressive marketing campaign.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the TWC DVRs needed to phone-home, and could not be used when the cable is out. Is that a myth?
> 
> 
> Drew



When was the last time your cable was out ??? Moot point.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When was the last time your cable was out ??? Moot point.



Actually, before I switched to DirecTV my cable used to go out weekly for about an hour. After I would call and schedule an appointment for the next day and make plans to stay home for half a day it would come back on.


And (not that this was TWC's fault) there were the three times the housing developer cut the cable line upstream from me while putting in driveways for new houses. That was two days of outage each time.


I'm just saying, building a playback system that depends on 100% uptime isn't my favorite idea.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, before I switched to DirecTV my cable used to go out weekly for about an hour. After I would call and schedule an appointment for the next day and make plans to stay home for half a day it would come back on.
> 
> 
> And (not that this was TWC's fault) there were the three times the housing developer cut the cable line upstream from me while putting in driveways for new houses. That was two days of outage each time.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, building a playback system that depends on 100% uptime isn't my favorite idea.



And cumulatively, that's where the .01% average downtime comes from.


I've had satellite. I know about rain fade. It can be REALLY annoying, because it always seems to happen at exactly the wrong time.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the TWC DVRs needed to phone-home, and could not be used when the cable is out. Is that a myth?
> 
> 
> Drew



Not if you don't reboot (use a UPS).


----------



## DrDon

A series of posts regarding DVRs, central servers and copyright issues has been moved here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=685797 


Doc


----------



## cbordman

Good game last night, and free HD again on channel 291.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good game last night, and free HD again on channel 291.



Or channel 95 on DirecTV.


----------



## posg

To all of those who participated in this thread when it was mostly "in the weeds", feel free to join us in our new temporary quarters:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=685797


----------



## Zilla

Sorry if this has been asked.


Why do the NBC and Fox HD channels (via clear QAM) have "black bars" on the side (4:3) instead of a 16:9 display?


----------



## cbordman

If they are showing 4:3 content, then they put the black bars up. During HD programs, the picture will be full 16:9. Basically, not all shows on these channels have been recorded in 16:9, but some have.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> 
> Why do the NBC and Fox HD channels (via clear QAM) have "black bars" on the side (4:3) instead of a 16:9 display?



Are you sure you're tuned to the HD QAM channel and not the SD QAM channel, they are both there. If FOX doesn't have "FoxDT" in the grey sidebars, your tuned to the wrong channel.


----------



## posg

Sports On TV

NHL Game 3 could bottom out TV ratings


By Michael Hiestand USA Today


History might be in the making: NBC's Game 3 of the NHL's Stanley Cup Finals on Saturday night just might produce the lowest broadcast network prime-time rating ever.


Reasons include: the series having a Canadian team Edmonton and our neighbors to the north aren't counted in U.S. ratings; the other team Raleigh, N.C.-based Carolina is in a midsized Southern city; neither team is a big brand name; and Saturday is TV's least-watched night.


Such factors were in play when a Tampa Bay-Calgary Finals game on a Saturday in 2004 scored the second-lowest-rated network prime-time rating ever of 1.4% of U.S. households. It was tantalizingly close to the all-time mark: 1.3% for snowboarding on NBC in 2002.


More broadly, Game 3 might set an all-time TV low because it's a hockey game. The NHL drew minuscule ratings on ABC and ESPN in 2004, then defrosted an entire season before coming back to get even lower ratings this season on NBC and OLN whose rating for Game 2 of the finals was out-rated by a rained-out baseball game on ESPN that never started.


NBC, carrying remaining Cup games, insists it makes money on the NHL. It doesn't pay a rights fee, and its production costs are covered by ad revenues. But NBC Sports President Ken Schanzer is non-committal when asked if the NHL makes a bigger profit than NBC parent General Electric does when it sells a dozen refrigerators: "I'm not going to give you an idea."


For perspective on NBC's game Saturday possibly going under 1.3%, consider ABC's World Cup soccer ratings. Its 1998 Brazil at France final drew 5.7%. Its 2002 Germany-Brazil final in Japan, starting at 6:30 a.m. ET, drew 2.5%. ABC's recent national spelling bee, won by an eighth-grader nailing Ursprache drew 5.9%


Still, Schanzer lauds the "radical changes" in NHL rules and says "we continue to think hockey is a premium-brand sport. We're enthusiastic about going forward." When it comes to the NHL setting TV ratings records, there's always next year.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colu...8-weekend_x.htm


----------



## posg

Follow Up:


Do we think WNCN can get through the entire game without a major technical snaffoo ???


----------



## cbordman

I'm surprised the XFL wasn't mentioned.


----------



## dgmayor

He forgot to mention "by the way, I don't like hockey."


----------



## Sherif

Does anyone know if the Pay per view Bernard Hopkins fight on TWC will be in HD. It is on channel 200 Sat night at 9:00 pm.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're tuned to the HD QAM channel and not the SD QAM channel, they are both there. If FOX doesn't have "FoxDT" in the grey sidebars, your tuned to the wrong channel.



Yes I'm pretty sure, but sorry I misinformed about you about Fox. The channel I see has the "FoxDT" on the grey sidebars, and not black bars; NBC has the black bars though. Both have "(720p or 1080i) HD" on the channel info. I "channel skipped" the corresponding SD channels for the network stations on my TV.


----------



## Sherif

Wow TWC just put information on recorded list today. Makes sense and they should have been doing it all along.


----------



## kestep

My wife and I are building a house in Franklin County just about a mile or so inside the county, in the Zebulon area. We currently live inside the town of Zebulon and have TWC and RR.


The location of the house is still a Zebulon address, zip code, and phone number. Unfortunately, while TWC services the Zebulon area, crossing the county line apparently makes TWC disappear and the provider becomes Adelphia.


I have heard nothing good about Adelphia so far, but I'd like to know if anyone has any experiences with Adelphia, particularly if anyone is using QAM to get HD Locals.


We hate to lose RR more than the cable TV channels, as DSL, while available, isn't my first choice. I had read that Adelphia is/was being acquired/carved up by TWC/Comcast, so I would have thought that TWC could possibly provide service despite the county line change, but I guess various agreements prevent such things or the bureaucracy behind these companies cause them to move slowly.


I guess I can always go to a dish.


Anything good or bad about Adelphia?


----------



## AlphaPower

Within the last couple of weeks, I started getting no signal from NBC and WRAL. Both worked perfectly before. A friend with a similar setup is experiencing the same problem. Anyone know what's going on? I have a Dell with ATI HDTV Wonder.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlphaPower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Within the last couple of weeks, I started getting no signal from NBC and WRAL. Both worked perfectly before. A friend with a similar setup is experiencing the same problem. Anyone know what's going on? I have a Dell with ATI HDTV Wonder.



It would be helpful to know if you're trying to recieve the signal via cable or off-the-air. My OTA signal for both NBC and WRAL has been fine.


----------



## AlphaPower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be helpful to know if you're trying to recieve the signal via cable or off-the-air. My OTA signal for both NBC and WRAL has been fine.



Sorry, me and this guy I know both live in Apex. And we both have our systems set up to get OTA channels. In the past, I just point my antenna 109 degrees according to antennaweb.com, and get 5 bars of signal for NBC and WRAL. But very recently, these two signals are now only 1 bar, and I can't watch them anymore. Strangely, both the spanish channel, 1401, and UPN 1480, got stronger at the same time. I used to have to switch the antenna to point to 288 degrees to have them play smoothly, now I don't. But as for NBC and WRAL, I rotated my antenna 360 degrees and still get nothing.


There is a lot of construction going on in Apex for new shopping centers. I wonder if something's creating some kind of interference? Anyone else close to Apex have any issues? What should I do? Call up WRAL?


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> 
> Why do the NBC and Fox HD channels (via clear QAM) have "black bars" on the side (4:3) instead of a 16:9 display?



Nevermind, I'm a moron, and one that doesn't watch too much TV.


Apparently the shows I was watching on the Fox and NBC HD channels were not broadcasted in HD, and knee-jerked on them. I actually watched some TV last night and got the 16:9 pic for both channels.


----------



## shpitz

only select shows are actually shot in HD, the rest is just upscaled crap...


----------



## Bigchris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlphaPower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, me and this guy I know both live in Apex. And we both have our systems set up to get OTA channels. In the past, I just point my antenna 109 degrees according to antennaweb.com, and get 5 bars of signal for NBC and WRAL. But very recently, these two signals are now only 1 bar, and I can't watch them anymore. Strangely, both the spanish channel, 1401, and UPN 1480, got stronger at the same time. I used to have to switch the antenna to point to 288 degrees to have them play smoothly, now I don't. But as for NBC and WRAL, I rotated my antenna 360 degrees and still get nothing.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of construction going on in Apex for new shopping centers. I wonder if something's creating some kind of interference? Anyone else close to Apex have any issues? What should I do? Call up WRAL?



I'm out 55 aways toward Green Level. WRAL-HD was booming in here plenty strong at 8:00am this morning and NBC was weaker but easily lockable with no pixelization noted. If you're still having trouble, I'd let the engineering staff at WRAL know. (Email or phone call) In the past they've been very interested in reception problems. I'm sure NBC cares too, but lately they seem to have had a lot of bad luck just trying to keep a decent signal on the air.


----------



## posg

The Sinclair affiliate in Greensboro WUPN-48(33) just launched "The Tube" as a digital side car channel. Could mean that will happen on either WLFL or WRDC in Raleigh sometime soon. Then maybe not......


One thing for sure, it won't be on TWC in our lifetime.


----------



## jerry birdwell

The Tube is also on WLOS Asheville.


----------



## DonB2

AlphaPower,


Have you tried rescanning the stations? Maybe your setting got messed up.


I am in Holly Spings and 5.1 is coming in loud and clear on my Pioneer Built in ATSC tuner .


I have experienced similar problems with 4.1 that you are experiencing with 5.1.



jerry birdwell,


What is the "Tube".


-Don


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlphaPower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, me and this guy I know both live in Apex. And we both have our systems set up to get OTA channels. In the past, I just point my antenna 109 degrees according to antennaweb.com, and get 5 bars of signal for NBC and WRAL. But very recently, these two signals are now only 1 bar, and I can't watch them anymore.



Are you using a Windows Media Center to view these channels? If so, here is your fix. I had the same problem.

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/116401.aspx


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "Tube".
> 
> 
> -Don



A successor to MTV and VH1, which no longer play music videos 24/7.


----------



## decadenza

I know it's not new news, but it's been a couple of weeks since the uplink. A Dish rep told me today, "I see Raleigh's getting HD locals soon." That's as much info as she had, but _she_ brought it up, when the last few reps I talked to couldn't "talk satellite". Maybe they'll say something more specific tonight on Charlie Chat.


Of course, I'm waiting for my 4th installer to come on Wednesday to even get HD. What a pain.


----------



## DonB2

"A successor to MTV and VH1, which no longer play music videos 24/7. "



Hmm, I guess this is something I would not go out of my way to switch to. But thanks for the info.


-DonB


----------



## decadenza

Well, looks Dish won't start the next round of HD locals until "later this summer" according to Charlie Chat.


----------



## zim2dive

ignorant question.. does Dish provide non-local HD versions of ABC/CBS/etc in the interim?


(yes I am very close to pulling the trigger and switching.. having ~30 HD channels (Bronze pkg) is just too much to pass up. With the new customer deal, and including the equipment charges) its a break-even after 18 months to the TWC pricing (with many fewer HD channels)).


Mike


----------



## decadenza

No. They broadcast SD locals. But last night I bought an indoor amplified antenna for $25 that picked up all HD locals here in Durham (YMMV). Connected to the 622, you have all DVR capabilities with those channels and can record three programs at once.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone have any cable problems today in Raleigh with all the storms and such? I know there was a flood in the Crabtree Mall area..


----------



## Scooper

No cable in my house, but Dish was dropping according to my wife who works at home. OTA is maintained for just such an eventuality.


----------



## posg

THE TUBE is now on 28.2.


----------



## easternncnewswat

So far, I like what I see with The Tube. Nice to see music videos again. Kinda makes me think of a mix radio station; nice selection of music.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far, I like what I see with The Tube. Nice to see music videos again. Kinda makes me think of a mix radio station; nice selection of music.



Too much 80's techno-pop-punk one video hit wonders for my taste, at least from what I've seen. Weed out the "early days of MTV" videos, and it's fine.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any cable problems today in Raleigh with all the storms and such? I know there was a flood in the Crabtree Mall area..



no problems


----------



## DonB2

I selected 28.2 and watched and listened to the Tube. Was not bad. Have to agree with posts from below.


But for some reason I can no longer get 22.1 - wierd.


-Donb2


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by HDTV-NUT

Anyone have any cable problems today in Raleigh with all the storms and such? I know there was a flood in the Crabtree Mall area.."


No problem in the morning watching the news. But Sunday night a Storm blew thru Holly Springs and I was forced to watch Ms Marpel on PBS over analog NTSC because the ATSC kept breaking up.


The better half remarked "So what good is HD?"


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

Yo, was WRDC-DT UPN28.1 off the air last night? I watched supernatural lastnight on WLFL-DT WB22.1 with a signal of 42-45% but everytime I tried to checkout "The Tube" on 28.2 I got nothing, not even a flicker of signal strength.


At 6am this morn I decided to check and it was on. I got to see Rush perform "The Spirit of Radio" in concert this morn.







Nice way to start the day.I like Rush.


----------



## DonB2

"Yo, was WRDC-DT UPN28.1 off the air last night? "


I don't know about 28.1 but the Tube on 28.2 was going strong on OTA ATSC from 11:15pm last night until around 1 am when I finally had to get some shut eye.


Lennon, Blondie, Stevie Nicks, John Cougar, Roy Orbison, and so on were going strong. I felt like I was back at SUNY B watching it in the Union.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

DonB2,


Thx, I guess it was a weather thing. I was checking between 8:30pm and 10:30pm,


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Yo, was WRDC-DT UPN28.1 off the air last night? "
> 
> 
> I don't know about 28.1 but the Tube on 28.2 was going strong on OTA ATSC from 11:15pm last night until around 1 am when I finally had to get some shut eye.
> 
> 
> Lennon, Blondie, Stevie Nicks, John Cougar, Roy Orbison, and so on were going strong. I felt like I was back at SUNY B watching it in the Union.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



and it was running well from 2am-5am, when the 4 month old wanted to hang out.


----------



## DonB2

"and it was running well from 2am-5am, when the 4 month old wanted to hang out"


1 am was late enough for me thankyou!


-Don B2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and it was running well from 2am-5am, when the 4 month old wanted to hang out.



Dang! Kids only 4 months old and already hanging out at all times of the night partying.


----------



## WildBill

Titan TV doesn't have the Canes game listed for tomorrow night.

I assume it is on NBC17 here in Raleigh is it not? Hopefully not OLN again as I don't get tht.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Titan TV doesn't have the Canes game listed for tomorrow night.
> 
> I assume it is on NBC17 here in Raleigh is it not? Hopefully not OLN again as I don't get tht.



Zap2it does show it....

http://tvlistings2.zap2it.com/progra...y=EP0195592769


----------



## aldamon

Did anybody here get an HD capture of NHL Finals Game 4 on an HD Tivo or on a hard drive? If so, could you PM me? Thanks!






.


----------



## Sebaz

I live in Knightdale (4 miles east of Raleigh) and I have pretty good HD OTA reception with my Radio Shack antenna. Soon I will have to move and I'm worried about this because I don't know how good or bad the reception is in other parts of Raleigh. Like for example North Raleigh, or northeast, at Lake Lynn, or Six Forks and Lynn. Mostly I'm interested to know if there are any parts of Raleigh that I should definitely avoid in my search for apartment because the reception is terrible there. Also, is there a best direction that my apartment should face in order to get bettter signal?


Thanks


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in Knightdale (4 miles east of Raleigh) and I have pretty good HD OTA reception with my Radio Shack antenna. Soon I will have to move and I'm worried about this because I don't know how good or bad the reception is in other parts of Raleigh. Like for example North Raleigh, or northeast, at Lake Lynn, or Six Forks and Lynn. Mostly I'm interested to know if there are any parts of Raleigh that I should definitely avoid in my search for apartment because the reception is terrible there. Also, is there a best direction that my apartment should face in order to get bettter signal?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check out antennaweb . You can put in your address (or potential address) or zip code and get the antenna requirements as well as a map of where the towers are in relation to the location you input.


----------



## cbordman

I lived at leadmine and lynn, and the reception with an indoor antenna was not watchable.


----------



## WildBill

Now at about 8:45 until 9:00pm NBC via Clear QAM is no longer there via my Sony HDTV. It says "Signal cannot be decoded"


I have been receiving Clear QAM for a few years. It was on earlier today but not tonight.


Anyone else see this? I am going to check my Samsun QAM tuner upstairs in a bit.



Bill


----------



## cbordman

It's out here too. Even channel 217 on time warner is out. (217 is channel 17 HD)


----------



## WildBill

Whoops. NBC via clear QAM sust snapped back into existence here.


----------



## Zilla

I get this channel in/out with Fox HD (channel 113.4).


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoops. NBC via clear QAM sust snapped back into existence here.



NBC 17.1 OTA went out during the Treasure Hunt show around 8:30 or so last night - I'd guess it might be related to your QAM loss. It came back sometime before 11, but I'm not sure when.


I just hope it stays up tonight!


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlphaPower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, me and this guy I know both live in Apex. And we both have our systems set up to get OTA channels. In the past, I just point my antenna 109 degrees according to antennaweb.com, and get 5 bars of signal for NBC and WRAL. But very recently, these two signals are now only 1 bar, and I can't watch them anymore. Strangely, both the spanish channel, 1401, and UPN 1480, got stronger at the same time. I used to have to switch the antenna to point to 288 degrees to have them play smoothly, now I don't. But as for NBC and WRAL, I rotated my antenna 360 degrees and still get nothing.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of construction going on in Apex for new shopping centers. I wonder if something's creating some kind of interference? Anyone else close to Apex have any issues? What should I do? Call up WRAL?




I'm over by Lake Wheeler and NBC 17 OTA seems to go off the air/lose signal for a couple of hours every now and then. Maybe they are workign on the equipment. Lost the signale for a coupel hours last night (6/18). All the othe signals are just fine. Channel 22 sometimes does this as well. It is not my receiver since I run a samsung t151 and a t451 on two sets and both have the issue. Also prior to and post signal loss it is pretty much at full strength.


----------



## Daryl L

Anybody notice QTV is gone. No I didn't subscribe to it. I was just scrolling through the guide and noticed it's gone.


----------



## Daryl L

I suggest this thread be renamed "Raleigh, NC - SD/HDTV". Just like Souix City/Souix Falls thread.


----------



## DonB2

"I suggest this thread be renamed "Raleigh, NC - SD/HDTV". Just like Souix City/Souix Falls thread. "


Daryl L.


Would that alienate the QAM'ers? I would not want to lose the QAM'ers.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I suggest this thread be renamed "Raleigh, NC - SD/HDTV". Just like Souix City/Souix Falls thread. "
> 
> 
> Daryl L.
> 
> 
> Would that alienate the QAM'ers? I would not want to lose the QAM'ers.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



QAM is just a modulation scheme. It will still be SD or HD.


----------



## DonB2

Why are OTA STB ATSC tuners still so expensive and hard to find? I would think by now I could go into the Martha Stewart section of KMART and find a unit for under $100.00. But I can't. Also why don't I see them as secondary tuners in DVD recorders? Is it a copyright issue?


They sure are becoming prevelant in TV's.


-DonB2


----------



## AndyHDTV

Time Warner Cable Has added Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD in Austin & San Antonio, ask them about your area receiving these channels.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sanan...g/updates.html


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Has added Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD in Austin & San Antonio, ask them about your area receiving these channels.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/sanan...g/updates.html



oh we have, at least it's good to know they actually hit the network somewhere.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Has added Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD in Austin & San Antonio, ask them about your area receiving these channels.



Actually, that's really good news. It's the first I've heard of any TWC channels lately. I'm sure the local TWC will add before long. I'll need to start checking the EPG.


----------



## DonB2

Did anyone else notice during the great Canes game last night that in the third periond the audio/video locked momentarily about 3 to 4 times on OTA ATSC? It was very momentary by the way.


-DonB2


----------



## Zilla

Did anyone record the Canes game last night on HDTV? If so please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## DonB2

Zilla,


I hope someone responded to you before they took off to watch the Stanley Cup parade.


Sorry I did not record it.


-Don


----------



## longtimewolf

Anyone know if the SA 8300 HDMI output is working for TWC Raleigh??


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the SA 8300 HDMI output is working for TWC Raleigh??



It works


----------



## DonB2

Does the Tube on 28.2 OTA ATSC output Home Theatre Sound or just stereo?


-DonB2


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Has added Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD in Austin & San Antonio, ask them about your area receiving these channels.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/sanan...g/updates.html




They also have caller ID information displayed on TV. When will we be getting that?

http://www.timewarnercable.com/austi.../callerid.html


----------



## DonB2

Bump


Why are OTA STB ATSC tuners still so expensive and hard to find? I would think by now I could go into the Martha Stewart section of KMART and find a unit for under $100.00. But I can't. Also why don't I see them as secondary tuners in DVD recorders? Is it a copyright issue?


They sure are becoming prevelant in TV's.


-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They also have caller ID information displayed on TV. When will we be getting that?
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/austi.../callerid.html


 TWC South Carolina have been testing that for a long time. Last time I remember reading about it, I vaguely remember seeing that there was good chance that level of interactivity would be implemented in NC sometime this year.


Personally I'd rather have Starz and Cinemax HD. I've already beaten my high score in Twenty One so I don't need anything else to play with.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the SA 8300 HDMI output is working for TWC Raleigh??



yes, but you need to check the 8300 Passport thread in the forum. Your success with HDMI may vary depending on what display you plug it into.


----------



## longtimewolf

I guess that would then beg the question, "Is it worth using HDMI at all?" is there an improvement?


----------



## VisionOn

visually I can't remember if it's any improvement over component. For me it clears up the cable hell at the back of the TV and frees up one of my component slots.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> TWC South Carolina have been testing that for a long time. Last time I remember reading about it, I vaguely remember seeing that there was good chance that level of interactivity would be implemented in NC sometime this year.
> 
> 
> Personally I'd rather have Starz and Cinemax HD. I've already beaten my high score in Twenty One so I don't need anything else to play with.



I don't get cinemax or starz, so i don't want to pay another $11 a month for 1 HD channel.


They should add the single screen HD movie channels to the HD suite.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why are OTA STB ATSC tuners still so expensive and hard to find?



Because most people get their HD content from cable/satellite. OTA digital reception seems to be a niche market ... at least until they turn off analog for good in Feb 2009.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> why don't I see them as secondary tuners in DVD recorders? Is it a copyright issue?



DVD recorders record NTSC. You'll need an HD-DVD or a Blu-Ray recorder to actually record and then play back ATSC material. Otherwise, you'd need to the following on the fly to actually record ATSC signals to an NTSC DVD recorder: 1) ATSC decode, 2) High perfomance scaler to resize each frame, and 3) re-encode the whole thing to MPEG-2 in NTSC format. That's an expensive solution for a DVD recorder ... and one that would be tough to market.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't get cinemax or starz, so i don't want to pay another $11 a month for 1 HD channel.
> 
> 
> They should add the single screen HD movie channels to the HD suite.



What are you referring to? Why would you be paying $11 more? What single screen movie channels?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyHDTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Has added Starz-HD & Cinemax-HD in Austin & San Antonio, ask them about your area receiving these channels.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/sanan...g/updates.html



I have a call in to George Douglas VP of programming for the Raleigh Area. He usually gives me a call back within a few hours. I will let you guys know what he says about Starz and Cinemax HD or any other HD channel for that matter.


----------



## longtimewolf

anyone know a good ise calibration person in raleigh?

I have a samsung HLP that i would like to have calibrated. I don't know if it is worth paying for this or not?


----------



## DonB2

DurhamHusker ,


Thanks for the ATSC DVD recorder answers.


Probably as soon as HD-DVD or a Blu-Ray recorders take off they will then think about including a ATSC tuner in the design. Of course I realise there will be copy protection issues and the manufactures may have to degrade the overall quality of the recording to keep the studios happy.


I did see a Phillips DVD recorder at Target for $200.00 with Component in and Component out but not sure of the Res as I did not see it on the outside of the box.



"TA digital reception seems to be a niche market ... at least until they turn off analog for good in Feb 2009."


This always makes me wonder why local stations even bother with Transmitters any more. Why don't they just farm their local news out to SAT and Cable?


-DonB2


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? Why would you be paying $11 more? What single screen movie channels?



I do not subscribe to cinemax, so in order to get CinemaxHD would require upgrading from Digicpic 1000, to Digipic 1500, which is an $11 increase. Then I would get several 4:3 cinemax channels that I won't watch, and 1 HD channel.


It would seem better to offer the single screen movie channels (Cinemax HD, HBO HD, StarzHD) as part of the HD suite. Or create an HD Movie Tier.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVD recorders record NTSC. You'll need an HD-DVD or a Blu-Ray recorder to actually record and then play back ATSC material. Otherwise, you'd need to the following on the fly to actually record ATSC signals to an NTSC DVD recorder: 1) ATSC decode, 2) High perfomance scaler to resize each frame, and 3) re-encode the whole thing to MPEG-2 in NTSC format. That's an expensive solution for a DVD recorder ... and one that would be tough to market.



Supposedly, after March 2007 anything with an NTSC tuner must also have an ATSC tuner (no requirement for QAM). The down side is this will cost $$$ - I imagine we'll see some recorders without any tuner that will rely on an IR blaster approach for timed recordings. On the up side, this would mean that any DVD recorder with a digital tuner and a hard drive would effectively be an HD DVR ...


I'm a bit dubious that this date will actually happen though - I'd expect at least some products to already be available if the cut off is only 9 months away.


Time will tell ...


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not subscribe to cinemax, so in order to get CinemaxHD would require upgrading from Digicpic 1000, to Digipic 1500, which is an $11 increase. Then I would get several 4:3 cinemax channels that I won't watch, and 1 HD channel.
> 
> 
> It would seem better to offer the single screen movie channels (Cinemax HD, HBO HD, StarzHD) as part of the HD suite. Or create an HD Movie Tier.



Ah I see now. I don't want single screen HD packages unless they are still free for premium subscribers. I think HD Suite is a pointless rerun package and as I get HBO, Sho, Starz and Cinemax I wouldn't want to pay for something I get free. TWC probably wouldn't want to break the free HD premium channels to subscribers benefit either, since they like to tout that one in their marketing.


I imagine you would still probably have to pay a chunk for one premium HD channel if you don't get the full subscription, since they would probably still have to recoup the charge for carrying the network.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a call in to George Douglas VP of programming for the Raleigh Area. He usually gives me a call back within a few hours. I will let you guys know what he says about Starz and Cinemax HD or any other HD channel for that matter.



Help me out here ... what does Cinemax and/or Starz have that HBO or ShowTime doesn't? If you want a premium channel HD, why not just subscribe to HBO or ShowTime and forget about Starz/Cinemax. To me, this is just another example of TWC not giving us anything without it coming directly from your wallet.


I don't subscribe to either Cinemax or Starz so I could care less if their HD channels are added. I'm more interested in ESPN2HD, National Geo HD, NFL Network HD ... none of which are in our TWC future, I'm afraid. We've been given so much crap from Dressler, that I don't believe anything out of his mouth (or keyboard)-- or any of his minnions (ex. G. Douglas) for that matter.


Anyone notice that Comcast has added ESPN2HD, MTV-HD and Universal-HD (which, admittedly, is a joke) all in the last 2 weeks? TWC execs just sit around and count our money, and laugh at all of our bitching and moaning- knowing that their local cable monopolies will never be threatened.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help me out here ... what does Cinemax and/or Starz have that HBO or ShowTime doesn't? If you want a premium channel HD, why not just subscribe to HBO or ShowTime and forget about Starz/Cinemax.



Simple, HBO and Showtime have decent original series and comedy but they absolutely suck for movies. The get very few major first runs in comparison to Starz and the rest of them have already been circulating on Starz and Cinemax for months before they pick them up.


Similarily I could care less about ESPN2 and NFL HD. I'd rather have movies than sport.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why are OTA STB ATSC tuners still so expensive and hard to find? I would think by now I could go into the Martha Stewart section of KMART and find a unit for under $100.00. But I can't. Also why don't I see them as secondary tuners in DVD recorders? Is it a copyright issue?
> 
> 
> They sure are becoming prevelant in TV's.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



As stated above, stand-alone OTA STBs are a low volume market, since many HDTVs include an ATSC tuner and most viewers use cable and SAT instead of ATSC. So they can charge what the limited market will forbear...about $200.


The NAB/MSTV established contracts with Thomson/RCA and LG/Zenith to fund the development and manufacturer of "low-cost" SD-ONLY OTA STBs to be available as part of the Gov't SD-STB Rebate Program for connection to older, conventional TVs. This meant the winning engineering teams obtained funds for development with a GUARANTEED mass market...but not the losers...


This should also result in the spin-off of lower cost OTA HD-STBs, since it "only" requires the addition of hi-rez Component Video, HDMI and Firewire interfaces to the SD-ONLY design.


Although we now know the NAB/MSTV STBs aren't expected to be available under the Rebate Program until the end of 2008, uncertainty in the overall plan and unequal competition has probably caused manufacturers to delay plans for new STBs.


The Broadcast Flag (and esp. Watermarking) issues may also play a role in putting manufacturer's plans on pause--esp. for ATSC DVRs that are impossible to find.


The availability Two-Way CableCard-II and associated OCAP/ACAP software is another delaying factor for Cable-Ready Recorders and HTPCs. A DVR manufacturer (such as Tivo Series 3) would prefer to provide a product that can be used for both ATSC and Cable....and does not become immediatly obsolete as the cable companies roll out OCAP later this year...


===========================================

DVD Recorders are lo-rez devices and DVD's don't have the capacity to capture even an hour of HD recording without down-rezzing.


Current D-VHS and future HD-DVD and BLU-RAY Recorders provide the requisite capacity....and for a price, can readily include an ATSC tuner.


----------



## DonB2

holl_ands,


Thanks! Your reply does help explain why I have not seen much change in ATSC STB technology in the last year or so.


I did read where LG had made some progress on Multisignal concerns, but the tuner is only available in TV sets not as a separate STB.


I'll stick with the built in tuner in my Pioneers Media box for now, even if it does have a lousy EPG.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Simple, HBO and Showtime have decent original series and comedy but they absolutely suck for movies. The get very few major first runs in comparison to Starz and the rest of them have already been circulating on Starz and Cinemax for months before they pick them up.
> 
> 
> Similarily I could care less about ESPN2 and NFL HD. I'd rather have movies than sport.



It would seem an upconverting DVD player and a NetFlix account would make more sense for you. First run movies and only the ones you want to watch.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would seem an upconverting DVD player and a NetFlix account would make more sense for you. First run movies and only the ones you want to watch.



first runs are the only ones I really care about watching in HD. If I've already seen it I'm not particularly bothered and I'll watch them regardless. I'd just be happy if more channels kept the OAR.


Netflix is too much hassle. For the $10 a month for one movie package I can see a larger variety of movies without having to make a conscious decision to think about it or leave the couch. Then of course there are movies I might not think about renting which I stumble across while surfing. As I'm already paying for the service it's not as if I'm losing money.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help me out here ... what does Cinemax and/or Starz have that HBO or ShowTime doesn't? If you want a premium channel HD, why not just subscribe to HBO or ShowTime and forget about Starz/Cinemax. To me, this is just another example of TWC not giving us anything without it coming directly from your wallet.
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to either Cinemax or Starz so I could care less if their HD channels are added. I'm more interested in ESPN2HD, National Geo HD, NFL Network HD ... none of which are in our TWC future, I'm afraid. We've been given so much crap from Dressler, that I don't believe anything out of his mouth (or keyboard)-- or any of his minnions (ex. G. Douglas) for that matter.
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that Comcast has added ESPN2HD, MTV-HD and Universal-HD (which, admittedly, is a joke) all in the last 2 weeks? TWC execs just sit around and count our money, and laugh at all of our bitching and moaning- knowing that their local cable monopolies will never be threatened.



I have Showtime and HBO but that dosent mean that I dont want starz and cinemax that show different movies and such.


As far as ESPN2HD goes, only about 25-30% of the programming is in HD and considering I am an NFL nut and espn2hd dosent show any NFL games, I could really care less about ESPN2HD.


With that said, I do agree that I would love to see NGCHD and the NFL network added.


The grass isnt always greener my friend. While TWC does have its short commings, just remember that Comcast does not have HDNET or HDNET Movies. HDNET Movies is by far one of my favorite channels.


You seem to hate TWC with a passion, Im not sure I understand why you dont move over to dish?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Anyone else's cable boxes not working? My 8300 in my living room is just displaying something that looks like this (- - - -) and the box in the bed room is just displaying a (0). When I reboot them 8300 it loads a bunch of numbers, something like this (2104, 8000, 10000, 15000) and so on and then it goes back to the (- - - -). Weird. My cable internet and phone work fine so I know the cable is on.


Are we supposed to have some kind of update today for the boxes?


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else's cable boxes not working? My 8300 in my living room is just displaying something that looks like this (- - - -) and the box in the bed room is just displaying a (0). When I reboot them 8300 it loads a bunch of numbers, something like this (2104, 8000, 10000, 15000) and so on and then it goes back to the (- - - -). Weird. My cable internet and phone work fine so I know the cable is on.
> 
> 
> Are we supposed to have some kind of update today for the boxes?



TWC is experiencing issues with the 8300 globally - happened just a few minutes ago.


----------



## MacFly

Both my 8300's are currently out. They display something like r----- then go through a bunch of numbers such as h120 h345 h880 and so on. Can't get through to the support line.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC is experiencing issues with the 8300 globally - happened just a few minutes ago.



Is there a thread or more info on this somewhere. My 8300 is still going ape ****. lol. Counting all kinds of numbers on the front of the display.


----------



## Jdout63




> Quote:
> Is there a thread or more info on this somewhere. My 8300 is still going ape ****. lol. Counting all kinds of numbers on the front of the display.



sucks dont it


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacFly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both my 8300's are currently out. They display something like r----- then go through a bunch of numbers such as h120 h345 h880 and so on. Can't get through to the support line.



I wouldn't worry about calling them. TWC is working on it - buddy of mine works over there.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about calling them. TWC is working on it - buddy of mine works over there.



once they get it fixed can you tell your buddy to fix whatever they did with the last firmware update. the box has to be rebooted all the time because of HDMI handshake issues. before the update the box worked perfectly. thanks


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> once they get it fixed can you tell your buddy to fix whatever they did with the last firmware update. the box has to be rebooted all the time because of HDMI handshake issues. before the update the box worked perfectly. thanks



My friend is in customer service and not on the technical side but the handshake issues isn't a local issue- but for all aptiv/pioneer/whatever they are called now time warner cable areas. hdmi is overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacFly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both my 8300's are currently out. They display something like r----- then go through a bunch of numbers such as h120 h345 h880 and so on. Can't get through to the support line.



My two 8300HD dvr's are doing the same. Started at approximately 11:20am today.


----------



## WRoss

My 8300 is doing the exact same thing. Also last night during a period around 9:30 or so I didn't have any cable at all. It kept jumping in and out.


I switched over and watched some stuff I'd previouly recorded and by the time I was done with that the cable was working again.


I too found that the TWC customer service line is stuck on 'busy signal' so I'm very glad that we have this forum as a means of getting a quick assurance that the problem is bigger than one's own unit and that efforts are underway to resolve it.


It's unfortunate that TWC doesn't have their own web site information service and/or an automated phone recording to keep we paid subscribers better informed.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WRoss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too found that the TWC customer service line is stuck on 'busy signal' so I'm very glad that we have this forum as a means of getting a quick assurance that the problem is bigger than one's own unit and that efforts are underway to resolve it.



same here. Until they have a way of transferring shows from one DVR to another instead of just replacing them, every time the box goes haywire it's a major annoyance. I'm glad to know it's not just mine because at least there's some hope everything I haven't watched yet isn't gone.


On the upside at least the basic cable feed to the TV still works.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the upside at least the basic cable feed to the TV still works.



This is just an 8300 problem. my basic cable box in my bedroom is now working fine. the 8300 is still wacked though.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else's cable boxes not working? My 8300 in my living room is just displaying something that looks like this (- - - -) and the box in the bed room is just displaying a (0). When I reboot them 8300 it loads a bunch of numbers, something like this (2104, 8000, 10000, 15000) and so on and then it goes back to the (- - - -). Weird. My cable internet and phone work fine so I know the cable is on.
> 
> 
> Are we supposed to have some kind of update today for the boxes?



Mine is doing exactly the same thing. I have a 3250HD in the bedroom which is working fine, so it's something specific to the 8300. Did TWC "try" to push out some type of upgrade that didn't work?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

I posted this in the 8300 thread.


it looks like this is just a North Carolina Issue. on the good side of things, if you take a look at the first letter in those 2 codes (H263) and (D267) you have (HD) maybe this means they are adding betwwen 263 and 267 HD channels!


----------



## edvedd

8300's are back up...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted this in the 8300 thread.
> 
> 
> it looks like this is just a North Carolina Issue. on the good side of things, if you take a look at the first letter in those 2 codes (H263) and (D267) you have (HD) maybe this means they are adding betwwen 263 and 267 HD channels!



Hehe, you wish.







BTW, mines working again. Nothing noticeby new or different, same version as yesterday.


Versions:

ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 2.5.048

OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.60.1sp

Driver Version: 1

ResApp Date: March 20 2006

OS Date: Dec 2 2005

PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.2-p +dvrs3

PowerKey Date: Sep 9 2005


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hehe, you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, mines working again. Nothing noticeby new or different, same version as yesterday.
> 
> 
> Versions:
> 
> ResApp Version: PASSPORT Echo 2.5.048
> 
> OS Version: PowerTV 6.14.60.1sp
> 
> Driver Version: 1
> 
> ResApp Date: March 20 2006
> 
> OS Date: Dec 2 2005
> 
> PowerKey: PKEY_3.8.4.2-p +dvrs3
> 
> PowerKey Date: Sep 9 2005



yea - it wasn't an upgrade.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yea - it wasn't an upgrade.



Well does your buddy know what it was? He seems to know what it wasnt. Little more detail please.


----------



## VisionOn

No extra channels from what I can see either. Maybe the upgrade went bad and they reverted back to the previous version.


----------



## cbordman

doesn't anybody work any more?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> doesn't anybody work any more?



Sorry boss!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe this means they are adding betwwen 263 and 267 HD channels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass isnt always greener my friend.
> 
> 
> You seem to hate TWC with a passion, Im not sure I understand why you dont move over to dish?



Believe me, my friend, if I could get satellite and get away from TWC, I would.


I admire your optimism with regard to TWC, but you need to wake up about their attitude toward HD channel additons, or any quality channel additions for that matter. They will not add anything unless they are absolutely forced to and even then they are consistently last among MSOs, satellite, you name it.


For the record ... I don't hate anything or anyone with a passion. I do, however, very much dislike being lied to (as I have on numerous occasions by TWC personnel), ignored (standard MO for TWC), or taken for granted (which is about the only thing that TWC specializes in).


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> doesn't anybody *work* any more?



Never heard of that. What does it mean? Is it illegal? Sounds sinful.


----------



## DonB2

Work - A Four Letter Word


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Work - A Four Letter Word



Ohhhhhhhh a curse word. I knew it sounded sinful.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DIRECTV Announces Next 24 Markets to Receive High-Definition Local Channels in Spring 2006; Local HD Markets Will Total 36, Representing More Than 58 Percent of U.S. Television Homes



Anyone locally heard from DirecTV on the upgrade yet?


----------



## chamill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone locally heard from DirecTV on the upgrade yet?



A retension specialist last week told me June 28. I say, "Don't hold your breath."


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Believe me, my friend, if I could get satellite and get away from TWC, I would.



How come you cant get sat? Are you out of line of sight?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> doesn't anybody work any more?



i dont care for work much..


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How come you cant get sat? Are you out of line of sight?



Yep


----------



## kklier

today my wife called me from work that the 8300HD was going crazy. I told her to turn it off then on again. It was still going crazy...I called TWC. The stated that they were doing an upgrade. I asked why during the middle of the day, but of course he had no clue.


BTW, on channel 999 have it always said MR-DVR at the bottom of the list?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, on channel 999 have it always said MR-DVR at the bottom of the list?



it has since the last upgrade about 4 months ago.


----------



## longtimewolf

anyone know a good calibration person for a sammy HLP DLP in the Raleigh area?


----------



## giiiiif

Hello All,


I'm writing to let everyone know about a petition that I have started. It is aimed at influencing WRAL-TV to NOT blackout ESPN HD during the ACC Tournament next year (2007). Currently, some of the tournament games are broadcast in HD on ESPN HD. As a lot of you probably know, if you're a Time Warner Cable customer, WRAL gets their broadcasts from RJ Sports...and they are never in HD. The end result is, local residents in WRAL's viewing area have no chance of seeing the games in HD. However, someone living in some other part of the country, who may care less about the ACC can watch the game in HD on ESPN HD!


To me, this is outrageous. If WRAL-TV cannot provide us with a high quality viewing experience, they should not keep us from getting that experience elsewhere (ESPN HD).


Please help us all out and sign the petition. With enough signatures we might be able to watch the tournament in HD next year!


Here's the link to the petition, let anyone who you think would care know about it:

Petition Against WRAL-TV 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/253838901


----------



## Jack the cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know a good calibration person for a sammy HLP DLP in the Raleigh area?




The Avia calibration DVD which can be purchased through Amazon should be all you need.


----------



## longtimewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> If WRAL-TV cannot provide us with a high quality viewing experience, they should not keep us from getting that experience elsewhere (ESPN HD).



Are you serious? WRAL is the leader in HD quality viewing in this market.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack the cat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Avia calibration DVD which can be purchased through Amazon should be all you need.



While the Avia DVD is a good alternative, it does not come close to what a calibration from an ISF tech can do.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you serious? WRAL is the leader in HD quality viewing in this market.



Did you quote him out of context on purpose ?


He doesn't have a problem with WRAL's HD quality or quantity as far as I read, but the lack of HD during ACC Basketball.

Although Jefferson Pilot is responsible for the SD basketball coverage and the Black-outs for that matter. At least the petition will start the finger pointing.


----------



## K4GPB

Anyone have any first-hand experience? I'm near High House & Davis Dr.

Antenna used?


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although Jefferson Pilot is responsible for the SD basketball coverage and the Black-outs for that matter. At least the petition will start the finger pointing.



JP is on record saying HD is just too hard because they can't figure out how to distribute it to the different affiliates. Funny that just about everyone else *has* figured it out. Go figure. The contract with the ACC runs through, I believe, 2009. WRAL just buys the content from JP. They can certainly tell JP they won't deal without HD, but there are three other stations (I'm not counting our local FOX affiliate since it's owned by Capitol Broadcasting as well) who would *jump* at the opportunity, even if it is SD.


If you really want to have a petition, it should either go to the ACC or JP, but unless someone can show significant viewer drop off because of the lack of HD I don't see it mattering.


----------



## giiiiif

Hello Everyone,



I read the comments related to my petition. Yes, WRAL is the local affiliate leader in HD content, although these days all that means for us around here is that we get to watch the local news in HD. However, that is the reason I only watch their local news







I'm not pissed at WRAL in general, I'm pissed over one particular issue.


Also, it is correct that WRAL is not solely responsible for this, they are part of a tree of unfair viewer treatment in this situation. However, as someone said, it may start some finger pointing. Actually, according to WRAL's programming director, they are already pointing the finger at JP Sports (now Lincoln Financial Sports) for not providing an HD feed...meaning they're already pleading with them to provide an HD solution. I will be starting a petition against the ACC in regards to their relationship with Lincoln Financial Sports as well as one targeting Lincoln Financial Sports for their failure to provide a quality viewing experience without allowing viewers to seek other alternatives.


There are many failures on the part of both the local affiliates as well as Lincoln Financial Sports. Most affiliates have failed their viewers and are only set up to take HD feeds from their parent network (CBS, NBC, FOX, etc), not 3rd party broadcasters. This is actually listed on Lincoln Financial Sport's FAQ under a question about why they don't provide HD content. While an excuse, I have no sympathy. We have HDTV's, the games ARE being broadcast in HD on ESPN HD. We SHOULD be able to watch them in HD. If a local affiliate or Lincoln Financial Sports are too incompetent to provide us with that, we SHOULD be allowed to get it elsewhere. Anything less is utterly unacceptable, I don't care if it is within their rights. Just because something is legal and within someone's rights doesn't mean it is right or should be allowed to happen. Its like Walmart putting pad locks on every Target in town because Target has better clothes. Absolutely absurd










Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that the more noise that can be made about this, the better. Regardless of whether it seems misdirected. Local affiliates are simply easier to get to because of their close relationships with communities. When I prepare a petition (soon) against Lincoln Financial Sports and the ACC, I will post the links here. I suggest signing all three.



Thanks everyone...sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## giiiiif

Okay everyone that cares,


Here is the petition targeting Lincoln Financial Sports and the ACC...placing most of the blame on LF Sports of course.


http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/628055438


----------



## wingt54

For some reason, WB22 shows up as 57-2 on digital reception and their is no sound at all. Has anyone else had this problem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## easternncnewswat

I haven't, but on my Digital SDTV WRAL comes in as 53-003 and WRALNC as 53-004. WITN, here in the Eastern part of the state, used to come in as 7-001 and 7-002, but now comes in as 32-001 and 32.002.


I think these are little PSIP glitches that some stb, tv's, etc pick up on and show up occasionally.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ... I'm not pissed at WRAL in general, I'm pissed over one particular issue.
> 
> 
> Also, it is correct that WRAL is not solely responsible for this, they are part of a tree of unfair viewer treatment in this situation. However, as someone said, it may start some finger pointing. ...



I am with you on wanting HD ACC. You want find a bigger Carolina fan.









But your aim is misdirected. Jefferson Pilot is syndicating the games out to many different stations with different HD decoders, this is why it is not as easy to do.

Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy are going through the same delima but are actually supposed to have their shows syndicated in HD this fall. So it is doable and this may actually help JP if a syndicate standard is set.


But back to my comment of petitioning the wrong people. You could petition FOX50 for not carrying THE KING OF QUEENS in HD at 6:00 and 6:30, but they can only broadcast the signal they are receiving. That being said WRAL carries a HUGE market share of ACC Regional Syndicated Viewers compared to THE KING OF QUEENS National Syndicated viewers, so they do wield more influence in that regard.


Good Luck.


----------



## tommy122

I think that WRAL is a LEADER in HD technology. They are the ONLY local station that carries their news in HD. In addition, most all of their remote shots as well as Sky5 are also in HD. For that reason, they are the only local news that I watch. You would think that the other local stations would pick up on this, but guess not. For now, people with HD sets are probably in the minority, but not for long. Every time I go to Circuit City, Best Buy, etc., the only sets I see walking out the door are 16:9 HD sets, so our ranks are growing. One thing that I don't get is, for example, "King of Queens", which was originally broadcast in HD......why are the reruns in 4:3 SD? It looks like it would be easier for the networks to pass these on in their original format.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I read the comments related to my petition. Yes, WRAL is the local affiliate leader in HD content, although these days all that means for us around here is that we get to watch the local news in HD. However, that is the reason I only watch their local news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at WRAL in general, I'm pissed over one particular issue.
> 
> 
> Also, it is correct that WRAL is not solely responsible for this, they are part of a tree of unfair viewer treatment in this situation. However, as someone said, it may start some finger pointing. Actually, according to WRAL's programming director, they are already pointing the finger at JP Sports (now Lincoln Financial Sports) for not providing an HD feed...meaning they're already pleading with them to provide an HD solution. I will be starting a petition against the ACC in regards to their relationship with Lincoln Financial Sports as well as one targeting Lincoln Financial Sports for their failure to provide a quality viewing experience without allowing viewers to seek other alternatives.
> 
> 
> There are many failures on the part of both the local affiliates as well as Lincoln Financial Sports. Most affiliates have failed their viewers and are only set up to take HD feeds from their parent network (CBS, NBC, FOX, etc), not 3rd party broadcasters. This is actually listed on Lincoln Financial Sport's FAQ under a question about why they don't provide HD content. While an excuse, I have no sympathy. We have HDTV's, the games ARE being broadcast in HD on ESPN HD. We SHOULD be able to watch them in HD. If a local affiliate or Lincoln Financial Sports are too incompetent to provide us with that, we SHOULD be allowed to get it elsewhere. Anything less is utterly unacceptable, I don't care if it is within their rights. Just because something is legal and within someone's rights doesn't mean it is right or should be allowed to happen. Its like Walmart putting pad locks on every Target in town because Target has better clothes. Absolutely absurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that the more noise that can be made about this, the better. Regardless of whether it seems misdirected. Local affiliates are simply easier to get to because of their close relationships with communities. When I prepare a petition (soon) against Lincoln Financial Sports and the ACC, I will post the links here. I suggest signing all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...sorry for the long winded post.



Get Dish Network or DirecTV and "move" the receiver to a zip code outside the ACC region. The games won't be blacked out on ESPN1/2. Certainly not a cheap solution, but Lincoln Financial could drag their feet for years. This is not about "pleasing" viewers, it's about delivering audience to advertisers. Until the loss of advertising revenue is greater than the cost of HD conversion, don't expect the landscape to change.


And don't ever expect forgiveness of market exclusivity. This is an extremely complex contractual obligation which involves the conference, the NCAA, the local stations, Lincoln, the advertisers, and even what ESPN pays to air games "outside of conference" versus "inside of conference".


I wonder how many markets the ACC games are carried by second-tier (non big four network) stations that have neither cable or satellite HD carriage anyway??? If it represents a significant number, that too would be a reason not to invest in HD production/distribution.


Bottom line is this. The costs of HD equipment and production will go down over time, the number of HD sets will increase, and sooner or later the games will be in HD. In this case however it will probably be later.


----------



## DeffJeff

Sorry I am new to this forum so I hope maybe someone can help me here. I just got my 8300HD DVR yesterday, I need to now if I can make the on screen guide fill up the whole screen. I have my box set to display a widescreen image but the on screen guide stays in 4:3 format. Can this be changed?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeffJeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry I am new to this forum so I hope maybe someone can help me here. I just got my 8300HD DVR yesterday, I need to now if I can make the on screen guide fill up the whole screen. I have my box set to display a widescreen image but the on screen guide stays in 4:3 format. Can this be changed?



Its a 4:3 guide only. It cant be changed.


----------



## DeffJeff

Thanks.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K4GPB* /forum/post/0
> 
> Anyone have any first-hand experience? I'm near High House & Davis Dr.
> 
> Antenna used?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary



I'm in MacArthur Park, so relatively close. I'm also in a bit of a low point, so my reception is not as good as it could be.


I've got a Radio Shack roof antenna (size/model escape me at the moment, but one of the traditional roof mounts) pointing at the towers out near Garner, and I reliably get WRAL/WRAZ just fine. ABC/NBC are a bit more problematic, but again I'm in a low point with some hills/trees blocking my LOS: if I could get my antenna up a bit higher, I'd probably get them reliably, too. But they're both O&O so I get the national feeds through DirecTV, and so my incentive to hire someone to push the antenna up another 10 feet is pretty tiny.


Get a decent roof-mounted antenna and you should be in fantastic shape. If you're not down low or blocked by lots of things, one of the indoor models may work fine for you.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get Dish Network or DirecTV and ....



And get a 16:9 Guide.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this. The costs of HD equipment and production will go down over time, the number of HD sets will increase, and sooner or later the games will be in HD. In this case however it will probably be later.



As I said Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy are blazing the trail for HD syndication this Fall. But they are looking at a National viewership (many more HD viewers) and owning the HD Shows (to sell over and over in Syndicated reruns). Reruns are something Live sporting events can't profit from until ESPN Classic goes HD.


But it would be nice to see a syndication standard be set but I still don't know how I got a box that takes 720p or 1080i and outputs it to either one I choose, but a TV station that runs syndicated shows can't afford one.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reruns are something Live sporting events can't profit from until ESPN Classic goes HD.



And we all know that Dish Network will have it _long_ before TWC. The good news is that perhaps it will be "the straw" that forces toadfannc to move somewhere with an unobstructed southern exposure.


P.S. Doesn't Superman "return" in a couple of days ???


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> P.S. Doesn't Superman "return" in a couple of days ???



I'll be at Crossroads 20 Sunday at 11:30 with the rest of the Heathens that don't like crowded movie theaters.

I'll save you a seat.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be at Crossroads 20 Sunday at 11:30 with the rest of the Heathens that don't like crowded movie theaters.
> 
> I'll save you a seat.



Great! I'll bring the whining toddlers.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great! I'll bring the whining toddlers.



I certainly hope you're not referring to any of our "poster" children.


----------



## posg

"Media General on Monday announced it has completed its $600 million purchase of four NBC television stations, including Raleigh's WNCN.


The acquisition increases Richmond, Va.-based Media General's (NYSE: MEG) NBC stations from five to nine and makes the company NBC's third largest independent affiliate.


In addition to WNCN, Media General purchased stations in Columbus, Ohio, Birmingham, Ala., and Providence, R.I.


The new NBC stations add approximately 450 total employees to Media General's personnel count.


Funding for the transaction stems from three sources: the company's existing $1 billion credit facility, new public or bank term debt that includes $100 million for the acquisition and the refinancing off $200 million of existing notes due September 2006, and at least $100 million in proceeds from the divestiture of non-core assets.


All four stations are ranked among the top three in their respective market areas. NBC announced in January that it was putting the four stations on the sale block."


Triangle Business Journal

June 26, 2006


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "All four stations are ranked among the top three in their respective market areas. NBC announced in January that it was putting the four stations on the sale block."
> 
> 
> Triangle Business Journal
> 
> June 26, 2006



OK, this has to be the most hilarious spin quote I've seen in awhile. Assuming they are doing rankings of OTA stations only (i.e. not basic or premium cable), then what they are saying is that all four stations have managed to at least beat FOX, the WB, UPN, and PBS in the rankings. If I were buying a "major" network station I would definitely make that a prerequisite for the sale. If you have an NBC station and can't keep in the top three in your market, you have a serious problem.


I hope this means NBC17 can stop scrimping on equipment and give poor NBC17ENG a vacation after he installs all the great new HD hardware.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great! I'll bring the whining toddlers.



All movie goers with children (whining or not) need to be at church Sunday at 11:30, at least when I venture away from my HDTV to the theater.


----------



## jamieh1

Here in the Greenville, Washington, New Bern NC market channel 9 WNCT TV/DT is owned by Media General. If you can get reception of 9 in the RDU area youll see how the channel will look (graphics, audio) . Every MG channel Ive seen uses the same graphic and audio.


The station bug will have the channel # with the ) beside it and the NBC logo included. 17)nbc

www.wnct.com 

www.mediageneral.com/properties/television.htm 




Most of the MG web sites look similar also.


----------



## DonB2

I still do not understand why Broadcast tv even exists today when over 90 percent of the market is watched over Cable or Satellite.


I would think the cost for OTA ATSC transmit equipment and maintenace on existing Broadcast towers would be prohibitive.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still do not understand why Broadcast tv even exists today when over 90 percent of the market is watched over Cable or Satellite.
> 
> 
> I would think the cost for OTA ATSC transmit equipment and maintenace on existing Broadcast towers would be prohibitive.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I think that with your math that leaves 10% that need some kind of free service. My problem is that the 10% dictate to the 90% with all the regional coverage limitations. If we ever got to 0% OTA, do you think we could subscribe to Locals in different cities. What geographic boundary would the government use if OTA went away.

Now I don't think OTA will go away, but the broadcast range can surely change with different fequencies and technologies. So one day should we have the choice of Charlotte locals over Raleigh or do we stick with the antiquated mapping we have now. I can still subscribe to every Charlotte newspaper which makes no sense.


----------



## posg

Cable World

June 26, 2006


"Meet the MSOTime Warner Cable: Cable's Spectrum Preservationist


Time Warner Cable's chief technology officer Mike LaJoie has big plans for his company's hybrid fiber coax plant, but thanks to switched digital, these plans won't take a huge bite out of his bandwidth. ONLINE EXTRA: An extended version of our interview with Mike LaJoie.


By M.C. Antil


Some 15 years ago, a Time Warner engineer named Louis Williamson developed an engineering concept that would eventually be known as hybrid fiber coax. And while fiber optic technology continues to creep closer to the home, there is industry consensus that, regardless of technological advances, HFC will remain a viable engineering strategy for cable operators for years.


Time Warner Cable continues to serve as a technology bellwether for operators, having been first to market with a branded high-speed data service (Road Runner) and commercially viable DVRs. Its latest development is the rollout of switched digital video, which will help make more efficient use of HFC spectrum and enable the company to keep adding digital services. We asked Time Warner Cable's chief technology officer Mike LaJoie about the benefits of switched digital, among other subjects, on the eve of the SCTE Cable-Tec Expo in Denver.


How has Time Warner Cable's faith in hybrid fiber coax been validated over the years?


Mike LaJoie: When we first rolled out HFC architecture we simply used it to offer a whole lot more television channels--though, obviously, with a lot better quality. The first real switched product we launched was high-speed data, and that was Road Runner in '95 or '96. Back then we had a few tens of thousands of customers, there were a few hundred thousand websites and we were offering speeds of 1 Mbps--which was unheard of at the time. And all that was accomplished with one 6 MHz channel.



HFC CHAMPION: Cable's plant is paying dividends through the expanded application of spectrum-conserving digital switching technology, says Mike LaJoie.

Today, we have over 5 million customers, speeds as high as 10 Mbps, and there are hundreds of millions of websites. But we still only use one 6 MHz channel.


And the reason for this is that HFC architecture was designed to be segmentable, and was designed to accommodate a switched infrastructure, so I can add more subscribers, increase the speed of the product and introduce more and more sources of product when I combine switching with HFC.


But that's with data. How does that apply to television?


LaJoie: In a television scenario, if I combine HFC with switching I can offer as much programming as I want--much like websites--to as many customers as I want. And I can offer standard-definition television at 3.5 Mbps, or I can increase the speed of the television and offer hi-def at 12, 13, 15 Mbps--all without using more spectrum.


The first switched video product we had was VOD. When we first set it up we did it to accommodate 100 or so movies. We didn't set it up to simulate an actual broadcast experience, such as allowing instant channel changes, but with switched digital video we can now do that.


Your Start Over product in Columbia, S.C., is a fully switched system that records 70-plus cable channels for playback in the head-end, and allows consumers to access archived content. What advantage does that hold for you as an operator?


LaJoie: Start Over is actually a skinnied down version of our Mystro product that was developed by Joe Collins and Jim Chiddix. And its advantage is this: When you broadcast a full channel, everyone connected to your plant is receiving that channel, even if they're actually watching it. That's wasteful, in terms of spectrum. And our research told us that of the 200 or so digital networks, only 70 or 80 might be watched in any one neighborhood. That means that there are up to 130 channels worth of bits just spilling out at the end of your system and creating a wasteful mess.


With switching technology, just like with Road Runner and VOD, you can monitor what people in a neighborhood are watching and allow multiple homes watching the same channel to share the same stream. And if a person tunes to a channel that isn't currently being transmitted to that neighborhood you can just take that channel off the fiber ring and switch it on to that particular node, a process that takes a matter of milliseconds.


What that means is that we can deliver a multichannel broadcast experience without actually broadcasting, which gives us about 60% efficiency on the spectrum. And, just like we were able to go from a few thousand websites to hundreds of millions without adding spectrum, we don't have to add spectrum if we want to go from 200 channels to 500 channels.


In essence, by combining HFC with switching capability we've given ourselves limitless capacity to offer as many channels--be they standard-def, hi-def, MPEG 2, MPEG 4, MPEG whatever--as we want.


Given the fluid nature of technology, how do you manage the development and roll out of new products?


LaJoie: We are constantly trying to look out and imagine the product profile that we're going to have to support in three to five years. And we've said we'll probably have to support up to 75 hi-def channels, we'll have to support continuing increases in speed for data, we'll have to continue to support the analog channels, because they're not going away in five years, and we'll have to continue to support standard def. And to get there, we determined that broadcast will have to diminish and switching will have to grow.


We also try to anticipate product and consumer demand without getting too far ahead of it. Because the danger in getting too far ahead of demand or technology is that you have a bunch of sunk capital that nobody can use and from which you can't make a penny. If money were no object and if we didn't have a financial responsibility to our investors, that would be one thing. But that's not the case, so we have to be financially prudent when we look at technology.


I noticed you didn't mention telephone in your product profile.


LaJoie: Telephone is just another application and, frankly, it's one that doesn't even represent 3% of the traffic on our high-speed data platform.


At the National Show this year we heard about downloadable conditional access. On one panel you called it a "sleeper." Why?


LaJoie: Basically, conditional access is a way to secure video content to ensure only those authorized to receive certain video signals have access to them. And it's a great system. In fact, our conditional access systems have never been cracked.


Now, downloadable conditional access works by taking that concept and downloading the security algorithms directly into the set-top box. This allows the box to decode the encrypted content, regardless of what system it's being used on.


What makes downloadable conditional access such a sleeper is that it overrides what we call the duopoly of conditional access systems--meaning you have to choose one or the other. Today, if you choose one system you basically have to use it on your entire network, and it's very difficult to undo that choice.


Downloadable conditional access will allow MSOs much greater flexibility by allowing them to utilize a number of encryption systems. It will also free us from having to use CableCARDs. And once the consumer electronics people adopt downloadable conditional access they won't have to include CableCARD slots in their devices. That will not only decrease costs, but increase security as well.


We're also hearing a lot about IP multimedia subsystems (IMS). What role will IMS play in the convergence of cable products?


LaJoie: The IP multimedia subsystem is a set of specifications that, frankly, are still moving around a little. The concept was born out of a consortium of telephone companies who wanted to accomplished fixed local convergence, so that a wireline carrier and a wireless carrier could converge their products. In other words, you could receive calls on both your wired or wireless phone, you could share your contact database--all sorts of things.


But the truth is IMS allows you to converge products across any series of diverse platforms, be it twisted pair, fiber, coax or whatever.


The key is IMS separates things into three layers: a physical layer, a services layer and an applications layer. And through such abstracts, it allows services to be developed that most applications will need--services like authorization, accounting, authentication, security, content management and so on. Knowing that such things will be universally available, application developers will no longer have to worry about them. They'll be there and be operable from both a management and a network perspective.


What this means is that we will be able to expand on the concept of bundling. We already know that customers like bundled products; we'll now be able to more easily bundle features of those products across platforms. We know customers like it when they see caller ID on their TV set. We know they want to be able to set their DVRs using their wireless phones or their desktops.


The long and the short of it is, when you have a subsystem that is both network aware and applications aware, it makes it a lot easier to build these apps because you don't have to build all the support services into each one. You simply use the services already being used by your current apps.


We have a lab trial going on right now, and it shows a lot of promise. It's still a little nascent, but when you look at all the companies that have ascribed to IMS technology and have begun building products for it, and all the companies that have stated they want to start utilizing it, I really think it has a good chance of working itself out and finding its way into our production numbers.


Time Warner Cable


By the Numbers


Homes passed: 19.7 million

Basic customers: 11 million

Digital customers: 5.6 million

Residential HSD customers: 5.2 million

Commercial HSD customers: 216,000

Digital phone customers: 1.4 million

Employees: 32,000


Source: Time Warner Cable"


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...LaJoie: We are constantly trying to look out and imagine the product profile that we're going to have to support in three to five years. And we've said we'll probably have to support up to 75 hi-def channels...



So are they going to wait three to five years from now and add all 75 hi-def channels at one time ?









They can't get to 75 unless they add one from time to time.


----------



## DonB2

Homes passed: 19.7 million


Yupp! they have passed my home as I am of the 10 percent group not participating in TWC.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69

FCC says: Use it or Loose it!

Posted Jun 27th 2006 3:11PM by Ben Drawbaugh

Filed under: Industry, ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, UPN, WB


Have you been meaning to upgrade your OTA antenna to prevent dropped signals during your favorite HD program? You may want to wait till next week before spending your money. July 1st is the deadline set by the FCC for all DTV stations to go full power or forfeit the interference protection of their signal.


Some have a hard time watching OTA HD and although it may be because of your location it could be that your local station is trying to save some cash by not sending full power to two transmitters. Since the beginning of the ATSC transition and until the analog cutoff TV stations have to pay to power two transmitters instead of one. Even though it costs them double they don't get twice the viewers and certainly not twice the ad revenue. As a result many stations don't fully power their ATSC transmitter to save some cash, but that free ride ends on July 1st.


Unfortunately we know all too well how ineffective the FCC can be at enforcing it's mandates so if you suspect your station is not at full power after July 1st, do some research and if necessary report them to the FCC. Don't worry about ratting on your friends, any station who is not at full power is no friend of ours.


Posted from http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/27/fcc...t-or-loose-it/ 


I don't guess any of our Raleigh stations are running less than full power, are they ?


----------



## DonB2

"sending full power to two transmitters. "


Did not know that it required two transmitters to produce full power.


Does this mean I can lose my Square Shooter once and for all that I use exclusively for PBS?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FCC says: Use it or Loose it!
> 
> Posted Jun 27th 2006 3:11PM by Ben Drawbaugh
> 
> Filed under: Industry, ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, UPN, WB
> 
> 
> Have you been meaning to upgrade your OTA antenna to prevent dropped signals during your favorite HD program? You may want to wait till next week before spending your money. July 1st is the deadline set by the FCC for all DTV stations to go full power or forfeit the interference protection of their signal.
> 
> 
> Some have a hard time watching OTA HD and although it may be because of your location it could be that your local station is trying to save some cash by not sending full power to two transmitters. Since the beginning of the ATSC transition and until the analog cutoff TV stations have to pay to power two transmitters instead of one. Even though it costs them double they don't get twice the viewers and certainly not twice the ad revenue. As a result many stations don't fully power their ATSC transmitter to save some cash, but that free ride ends on July 1st.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we know all too well how ineffective the FCC can be at enforcing it's mandates so if you suspect your station is not at full power after July 1st, do some research and if necessary report them to the FCC. Don't worry about ratting on your friends, any station who is not at full power is no friend of ours.
> 
> 
> Posted from http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/27/fcc...t-or-loose-it/
> 
> 
> I don't guess any of our Raleigh stations are running less than full power, are they ?



Everyone in Raleigh should be up and running at full power. There are several stations in adjacent markets, however, that are not, and may not meet the deadline.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "sending full power to two transmitters. "
> 
> 
> Did not know that it required two transmitters to produce full power.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can lose my Square Shooter once and for all that I use exclusively for PBS?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



One transmitter for their analog channel, one transmitter for their digital channel. WUNC should have better coverage once they move from channel 59 to channel 25, but that won't happen until 2/17/09.


----------



## DonB2

I can just see the stations dropping the analog broadcast.


-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So are they going to wait three to five years from now and add all 75 hi-def channels at one time ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't get to 75 unless they add one from time to time.



Time Warner certainly has a pragmatic long term strategy. The point Lajoie makes very well that you don't want to paint yourself into a technological corner by getting too far ahead of the demand curve.


CableCard is a perfect example of the wrong solution at the wrong time. As indicated, it was obsolete before even being deployed, and yet TWC gets a lot of flac for not being "pro-CableCard".


I just posted this to demonstrate to the naysayers that TWC is truely one of the leaders of the industry, and certainly not the slacker some of you would like to believe it to be.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can just see the stations dropping the analog broadcast.
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Several stations have already applied to the FCC for reductions in their analog station power.


----------



## DonB2

"Several stations have already applied to the FCC for reductions in their analog station power."


Well I hope that with the reduction in Analog power that the digital reception will improve proportionally.


A few posts back I commented on how I had to watch PBS on a Sunday night via Analog because the ATSC reception was way to hard to watch with the frequent ATSC audio lockups due to a lightening storm event.


I can live with digital pixelization but I can't live with audio drop out.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Several stations have already applied to the FCC for reductions in their analog station power."
> 
> 
> Well I hope that with the reduction in Analog power that the digital reception will improve proportionally.
> 
> 
> A few posts back I commented on how I had to watch PBS on a Sunday night via Analog because the ATSC reception was way to hard to watch with the frequent ATSC audio lockups due to a lightening storm event.
> 
> 
> I can live with digital pixelization but I can't live with audio drop out.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



These are but a few of the reasons people subscribe to cable/sat. Off air reception is not consistantly dependable. Especially fragile UHF frequencies in areas with thick vegatation and severe weather. (PBS is HD 24/7 on cable, not just 3 hours/night.)


----------



## DonB2

(PBS is HD 24/7 on cable, not just 3 hours/night.)


I am well aware of that fact.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCard is a perfect example of the wrong solution at the wrong time. As indicated, it was obsolete before even being deployed, and yet TWC gets a lot of flac for not being "pro-CableCard".



Cablecard was designed by the cable cartel to fail to spite the FCC and the consumer. Congratulations to the cable cartel. They succeeded by pushing everything into never ending committees and requiring a certification process that has over 400 steps and precludes anyone from creating a CC compliant device out of opensource software, or even off the shelf proprietary OS's (you will only be able to get a CableCard Vista machine if you buy one lock, stock, and barrel from an integrator who has had the whole machine certified).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cablecard was designed by the cable cartel to fail to spite the FCC and the consumer. Congratulations to the cable cartel. They succeeded by pushing everything into never ending committees and requiring a certification process that has over 400 steps and precludes anyone from creating a CC compliant device out of opensource software, or even off the shelf proprietary OS's (you will only be able to get a CableCard Vista machine if you buy one lock, stock, and barrel from an integrator who has had the whole machine certified).



Here's what's wrong with CableCARD.


It's a piece of hardware, that needs to be ordered, inventoried, depreciated, delivered, installed, configured, returned, tested, and in every way shape and form "managed".


OCAP compliance allows "built-in" universal connectivity across any number of devices, which opens the door to any number of potential revenue streams automatically upon subscription and connection.


In other words, it eventually brings parity to the entire subscriber base, and does so without "truck rolls". The goal is to have a subscriber merely connect his OCAP compliant device to an always active wall outlet, and do a "self install" on screen without even having to make a phone call.


Ten years ago, CableCARD would have been a great solution. In 2006 it is once again the wrong solution at the wrong time and it simply delays the deployment of the ultimate solution.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> CableCard is a perfect example of the wrong solution at the wrong time. As indicated, it was obsolete before even being deployed, and yet TWC gets a lot of flac for not being "pro-CableCard".
> 
> ...



Just because the Bus gets in to a crash down the road doesn't erase the fact the TWC missed the Bus to begin with.


Don't act like TWC being slow with an eventual failed technology is some how their Brilliance.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (PBS is HD 24/7 on cable, not just 3 hours/night.)
> 
> 
> I am well aware of that fact.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I am aware the that fact too, but I am not aware of WHY.

Anyone ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am aware the that fact too, but I am not aware of WHY.
> 
> Anyone ?



UNC HD OTA is a victim of "multicast". UNC has four SD channels 21 hours a day with reasonable bitrates. During primetime, they transmit one HD, one fairly decent SD, and one highly compressed SD.


That's all that can fit into the 19.4 broadcast stream.


They deliver their signal to TWC via fiber connection and are not restricted to the bandwidth capabilities of a single 6 Mhz OTA channel.


That's the technical explanation. As to programming, that's another issue entirely.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just because the Bus gets in to a crash down the road doesn't erase the fact the TWC missed the Bus to begin with.
> 
> 
> Don't act like TWC being slow with an eventual failed technology is some how their Brilliance.



The cable industry's brilliance is to copy the telco (phone side) model, to get OUT of the hardware business completely. Down the road when OCAP devices are as ubiquitous as "cable-ready" sets became in the 80's, your friends at the satellite store are going to have a hard sell with all the klunky gear required to get an inferior service.


----------



## DonB2

"UNC HD OTA is a victim of "multicast". UNC has four SD channels 21 hours a day with reasonable bitrates. During primetime, they transmit one HD, one fairly decent SD, and one highly compressed SD. "


And one thing I find odd that UNC does OTA at 8pm is they will have a show on the *decent SD* which appears to follow the line up in TV guide. And the *decent SD* show will even be advertised to be recorded in HD but of course is being displayed in SD. Meanwhile on the OTA HD channel will be some civil war show that has been on at least ten times and is showing grainy Black and white still photos taken during the war in HD.


Go figure.


BTW - for those on TWC are all 4 channels of PBS in HD 24/7?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "UNC HD OTA is a victim of "multicast". UNC has four SD channels 21 hours a day with reasonable bitrates. During primetime, they transmit one HD, one fairly decent SD, and one highly compressed SD. "
> 
> 
> And one thing I find odd that UNC does OTA at 8pm is they will have a show on the *decent SD* which appears to follow the line up in TV guide. And the *decent SD* show will even be advertised to be recorded in HD but of course is being displayed in SD. Meanwhile on the OTA HD channel will be some civil war show that has been on at least ten times and is showing grainy Black and white still photos taken during the war in HD.
> 
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> BTW - for those on TWC are all 4 channels of PBS in HD 24/7?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



The "decent SD" channel you refer to is principally the primary PBS network line-up, which is a mix of HD and non HD content. Usually the HD will simulcast any "new" HD content present on the primary network.


UNC only produces one HD channel at this time, the other four are all SD, and the content on those channels was mostly produced in SD anyway.


----------



## cbordman

Food Network HD launches in 2 days. Any chance?? Time Warner?? 2006?


----------



## DonB2

"The "decent SD" channel you refer to is principally the primary PBS network line-up, which is a mix of HD and non HD content"


Thanks, that is what I was trying to convey by mentioning "decent SD" follows the TV Guide, but you did a better job of stating it.


UNC had a nice HD show on earlier this week about scuba diving under Antarctic ice.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69

Posted Jun 27th 2006 5:19PM by Richard Lawler

Filed under: Cable TV, News, Programming, Satellite TV


Scripps Networks launched HGTV HD recently, and their second high definition television station is due up in just a few days. Food Network HD begins airing on June 30, both on several U.S. operators. An unspecified large satellite provider (Dish?), Wide Open West, Buckeye Cable and Sunrise Network subscribers will be the first to enjoy HDTV and Fine Living programming in high definition. They also announced that they have made an agreement to distribute HGTV HD in Japan.


Does anyone have HGTV HD or live in an area getting Food Network HD soon? The only bad thing about these announcements is that most people still don't have the channels yet. Filling out these niche areas with high-def programming will draw more people into the fold. Even if Extreme homes of Europe doesn't pique your interest now, how many times are you really going to watch Ring of Fire?

http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/27/foo...nches-june-30/ 


I sure am glad I am not with TWC anymore.

But like Posg says, in 5 years they are going to kick @$$.

Right now DISH makes me happy.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posted Jun 27th 2006 5:19PM by Richard Lawler
> 
> Filed under: Cable TV, News, Programming, Satellite TV
> 
> 
> Scripps Networks launched HGTV HD recently, and their second high definition television station is due up in just a few days. Food Network HD begins airing on June 30, both on several U.S. operators. An unspecified large satellite provider (Dish?), Wide Open West, Buckeye Cable and Sunrise Network subscribers will be the first to enjoy HDTV and Fine Living programming in high definition. They also announced that they have made an agreement to distribute HGTV HD in Japan.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have HGTV HD or live in an area getting Food Network HD soon? The only bad thing about these announcements is that most people still don't have the channels yet. Filling out these niche areas with high-def programming will draw more people into the fold. Even if Extreme homes of Europe doesn't pique your interest now, how many times are you really going to watch Ring of Fire?
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/06/27/foo...nches-june-30/
> 
> 
> I sure am glad I am not with TWC anymore.
> 
> But like Posg says, in 5 years they are going to kick @$$.
> 
> Right now DISH makes me happy.



Food Network in HD. Dangerous. Food Network with Smell-O-Vision. Deadly.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable industry's brilliance is to copy the telco (phone side) model, to get OUT of the hardware business completely. Down the road when OCAP devices are as ubiquitous as "cable-ready" sets became in the 80's, your friends at the satellite store are going to have a hard sell with all the klunky gear required to get an inferior service.



Ah yes. The "later we'll be better" argument. The nice thing about that is you can always use it. OCAP is still not much more than a theory with only the same old duopoly of cable hardware folks really able to get in to it. And how convienient that OCAP comes as the savior just as CableCard starts to get a bit of traction.


----------



## DonB2

I saw a Direct TV OTA ATSC receiver at Best Buy today selling for $99.00. It was in with the other Direct TV sat receivers but appeard to be a stand alone unit. Does anyone know if it is indeed standalone as in not requireing user to have a Direct TV contract?


-Don B2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah yes. The "later we'll be better" argument. The nice thing about that is you can always use it. OCAP is still not much more than a theory with only the same old duopoly of cable hardware folks really able to get in to it. And how convienient that OCAP comes as the savior just as CableCard starts to get a bit of traction.



The ultimate goal is "plug and play". Go to Best Buy, pick out a TV, bring it home, connect it to your cable drop, activate your account on screen, order a VOD HDTV movie immediately without having to wait through a phone queue, wait for an installer, etc.


You see my friend, truck rolls are _extremely_ expensive. There's the vehicle, and the insurance, and the gas, and the labor. And the lost revenue while the potential customer waits, OCAP potentially eliminates all that.


It will take a few years to get there. But once you're there, your DONE. One way CableCARD is a silly stop gap that is only a response to a government mandate.


Things worth having are worth waiting for, or at least I've been told.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw a Direct TV OTA ATSC receiver at Best Buy today selling for $99.00. It was in with the other Direct TV sat receivers but appeard to be a stand alone unit. Does anyone know if it is indeed standalone as in not requireing user to have a Direct TV contract?
> 
> 
> -Don B2



Just a guess, at that price, it's useless without the satellite TV "M&M" (mortgage & marriage) package.


----------



## jamieh1

Those of you in the RDU market with Directv HD recievers, i contacted ZAP2IT.COM about getting the OTA antenna guide updated on the Directv HD boxes, I contacted them last week about having 28.2 The Tube added to the guide. Well today they added 28.2, it should now be showing without having to do a channel scan.


----------



## quango




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal is "plug and play". Go to Best Buy, pick out a TV, bring it home, connect it to your cable drop, activate your account on screen, order a VOD HDTV movie immediately without having to wait through a phone queue, wait for an installer, etc.
> 
> 
> You see my friend, truck rolls are _extremely_ expensive. There's the vehicle, and the insurance, and the gas, and the labor. And the lost revenue while the potential customer waits, OCAP potentially eliminates all that.
> 
> 
> It will take a few years to get there. But once you're there, your DONE. One way CableCARD is a silly stop gap that is only a response to a government mandate.
> 
> 
> Things worth having are worth waiting for, or at least I've been told.



Of course, DCAS (which OCAP is part of) only came about because the FCC required that the cablecos implement interoperability--for all the "expense" of truck rolls, the "rent an obsolete box that cost us $100 in 2002 for $8/month and charge for the remote too" business model seems to have suited big cable just fine until the FCC came in with CableCARD... only then did big cable start making noises about DCAS to keep pushing back the FCC deadline for true interoperability.


Without the CableCARD mandate, cable would still be dragging its feet on plug-and-play digital TVs and PVRs--because there's nothing in DCAS that couldn't have been done just as well with late-90s STB and cable modem technology.


----------



## jspENC

Receiving 28 digitals way down east. 28-2 is awesome! But they need to add a stereo surround channel to it. Monural quality is what I am getting.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Food Network HD launches in 2 days. Any chance?? Time Warner?? 2006?



You're joking, right? They haven't added anything (Universal-HD doesn't count since it's so lame) in 2 years.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The good news is that perhaps it will be "the straw" that forces toadfannc to move somewhere with an unobstructed southern exposure.



Sorry I haven't responded to my name being used here, but I actually work.


Dude, your arrogance amazes me. I would bet that you can afford a satellite with the check that Time Warner sends you every month to be their #1 sychophant. Or, maybe you should be a TWC CSR-- I'll take your arrogance over their cluelessness.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner certainly has a pragmatic long term strategy.



Translation: We (TWC) get more of your money, and give you (the customer) less quality programming choices ... especially HD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't responded to my name being used here, but I actually work.
> 
> 
> Dude, your arrogance amazes me. I would bet that you can afford a satellite with the check that Time Warner sends you every month to be their #1 sychophant. Or, maybe you should be a TWC CSR-- I'll take your arrogance over their cluelessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: We (TWC) get more of your money, and give you (the customer) less quality programming choices ... especially HD.



Thanks for the compliment. Sometimes my arrogance even amazes me.










Still waiting for that Time Warner check though. Those clueless CSR's keep sending me a bill rather than a check.










P.S. Sorry that you have to work. I used to have a job where I actually had to work and it really sucked.


----------



## posg

Cable's Blueprint for Interactivity


By Karen Brown, STAFF

(Multichannel News) _ After nine years of development around the OpenCable Applications Platform and nine promises from backers that this is the year of OCAP the interactive-television technology may finally be ready to play in digital-cable customers' living rooms.


OCAP, billed as a unifying standard that would allow snazzy new interactive-TV applications to run on a wide array of cable set-top boxes in participating operators' systems, is finally set to go from drawing board to deployment. Rollouts are planned in nine markets by the end of this year.


During a recent Webcast sponsored by the Cable & Telecommunications Association for Marketing, experts said OCAP is also set to evolve even more capabilities, including home networking and whole-home digital video recording.


SHARED BLUEPRINT

OCAP provides a shared blueprint for applications providers, so they don't have to worry about what set-top box their applications will end up on, and what cable operators field it. It is based largely on Java, a programming language almost universally accepted among consumer-electronics and computer-products suppliers.


While nine years of development of technology has led to a final first version now being in place, OCAP hasn't seen wide adoption among cable operators.


It's a classic chicken-and-egg problem: applications providers haven't wanted to create products that can run in an OCAP scheme until they see cable operators adopt it, and operators have hesitated to put the OCAP scheme in place until they see more applications.

*That might be changing. At January's Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, a group of cable operators including Time Warner Cable promised to roll out OCAP systems by October, and there are signs that work is under way. Time Warner Cable has stated it will roll OCAP applications out in New York City; Milwaukee; Green Bay, Wis.; Lincoln, Neb.; and Waco, Texas, while Comcast Corp. has pledged to do so in Philadelphia, Denver and Northern New Jersey.*

Joan Gillman, vice president of interactive TV and advanced advertising at Time Warner Cable, said work is under way to meet the October target date for rolling out OCAP in Time Warner's initial markets.


'BUILDING REACH'

For Time Warner, the key selling point for adopting OCAP is creating a nationwide system for interactive TV applications spanning multiple cable operators' systems, and giving cable operators scale in applications development critical as they face increasing competition.


"It's building reach we believe will give us the long-term competitive advantage," Gillman said.


Time Warner has assigned a team of engineers to work on the OCAP project, and is requiring all new applications providers to conform their products to OCAP. Still, the cable firm is taking a step-by-step approach in rolling OCAP out, so as not to disrupt existing services.


At headends in the six initial OCAP markets, Time Warner engineers are making the needed upgrades, Gillman said. That includes installing servers that will support dual OCAP and the older non-OCAP interactive programming guides beamed to digital cable customers and making sure the initial group of OCAP applications can run on common servers.


The OCAP engineering team also is meeting with each division to walk people there through the rollout process, including what equipment needs to be ordered and what training will be needed for headend operations engineers "so everyone is on deck and ready to go in the next few months," Gillman said.


Gillman said if all goes well, Time Warner should be able to extend the OCAP rollout across its entire footprint, even as it starts into interactive TV market trials in 2007.


PREDICTABLE HURDLES

As it goes into these trials, the OCAP technology faces predictable hurdles going from the drawing board to the TV set or set-top box.


One major issue that has already cropped up is the problem of applications competing for resources within the OCAP device, be it a TV set or a set-top box.


This is particularly true in more advanced, high-definition products that have more functions to manage, Don Dulchinos, senior vice president of advanced platforms and services at CableLabs, said.


For example, if a cable application like on-demand video is running and the viewer also activates a photo viewer to run on the TV screen, the OCAP-enabled TV has to decide which has the priority.


There also is talk of layering on interfaces that will allow Internet Protocol-based data to stream onto the TV or set-top box.


Even as these systems roll out using the original OCAP specification, work is now under way for an upgrade version that would include features such as home networking and multi-room digital video recording.


Tentatively dubbed OCAP 1.1, the specification may be ready for release by CableLabs some time in the third quarter this year.


OCAP 1.1 may also provide extensions allowing it extend beyond the set-top to including DVD players, gaming consoles and portable players.


"We want to think about how the OCAP software can allow the customer to access each of these devices on the network," Dulchinos said.


ABC AWAITS

On the content side, ABC Interactive has been developing interactive products mostly for Internet audiences for the last six years, and now it is looking to extend to the TV using OCAP, said Jonathan Bokor, senior director of business development and sales for Walt Disney Internet Group/ABC Enhanced TV.


The fact OCAP is creating a common platform across multiple devices and cable operators "is crucial for us," Bokor said, adding that it not only simplifies applications development, but it can reach enough viewers to in turn attract advertisers.


ABC Interactive has been involved in the OCAP testing and it even demonstrated an OCAP-based interactive application surrounding the hit series Lost at this spring's National Show.


It also is working on a feature that would provide a link pointing a viewer watching a program to an on-demand, long-format ad with the click of a remote.


"That is a crucial element for our advertising partners, and it could offset loss in advertising viewing on DVR systems," Bokor said.


There are still some areas that need improvement. Bokor said if developers such as ABC Interactive were provided with some templates that are pre-certified and tested to work with OCAP, "that would make it easier for us." He added: "If a central service for doing that service could be made available, that could make it cheaper for us to develop more robust applications and then deploy those applications."


SET-TOP EAGERNESS

Cable set-top box makers also lining up for OCAP. They include Pace Micro Technology, which will show off a new DVR set-top box based on OCAP at this week's Society of Cable and Telecommunications Engineers' Expo show in Denver.


Motorola Inc. is preparing for the final arrival of OCAP, as part of a wider initiative to completely revamp the software systems it uses to drive set-top boxes, cell phones and other consumer electronics devices.


With every device going forward tapping the Java programming language and the Linux operating system, Motorola is hoping its Seamless Mobility initiative will lead products able to ship around content anywhere, to any device.


That new software architecture is readying for trials, and it now has samples of that software in several although unnamed major cable operators' technology labs.


"As it turns out, OCAP for us tends to be a byproduct of that," said John Burke, Motorola's corporate vice president and general manager of digital video solutions. "As we have developed our new architecture, we also included an OCAP middleware solution that is fully compliant with the current 1.0 standard that exists for OCAP."


But while OCAP plays a role, Motorola's software architecture also extends beyond the interactive-TV world, providing plugs to funnel content onto Internet and mobile devices OCAP itself doesn't cover, Burke noted.


EVOLVING STANDARD

Down the road, the OCAP standard will evolve.


"I wouldn't be surprised if some of the extensions that we have in our solution don't become candidates to get baked into the OCAP standards long-term and we are more than happy to support that," Burke said. "But the world of innovation is not a static state. Standards are great, and we fully support standards, but we can't just sit and wait for the standards to be established."


Another advantage for Motorola: its new software scheme can be downloaded into most of the advanced set-top boxes it has already deployed, including its DCT 5100 and DCT 6100 high-definition boxes and its 6400-series DVR boxes as well as a good portion of its lower-end DCT 2500 standard definition boxes. All have the memory and the processing capability to accept its new software including the OCAP capability.


"What we are seeing happening in the lab environment today with most of the larger service providers is they've got our OCAP implementation and they are doing their lab-based trials on the hardware they've been buying from us for a while now," Burke said.


With those trials, 2006 may well be the year OCAP finally becomes a technical reality.


"For lots of different reasons, the standard has been slow to evolve and emerge," Burke said. "But we really are at the point now where I think elements of all of this are becoming a reality."


Copyright The Associated Press 2006. All Rights Reserved


----------



## posg

Switched Digital Surges at SCTE Expo


By Karen Brown, STAFF

(Multichannel News) _ Denve If last week's SCTE Cable Tec-Expo is any indication, the cable industry is getting turned on by switched digital broadcast technology.


From myriad booth demonstrations, talk in several key panel sessions and a flood of new product announcements, switched digital video was easily the winner in the "it" new technology contest at the Society of Cable Telecommunications Engineers show staged at the Denver Convention Center.


"It's not a matter of if or when switched digital is the way cable has to go," Jim Chiddix, chairman and CEO of OpenTV Corp., said during a breakfast panel. OpenTV also was among several vendors staging live demos of switched digital video at their booths.


BANDWIDTH SAVINGS

In switched digital broadcast, only the video channels that customers are viewing are funneled to their digital set-top boxes, rather than the full spectrum of channels cable systems now deliver.


The technology promises huge bandwidth savings for operators and opens the door for more niche networks targeted to smaller ethnic and other demographic viewer segments.


Time Warner Cable has field trials up and running in Austin, Texas, and Columbia, S.C., and so far there are indications of a 60% bandwidth efficiency gain, according Time Warner chief technology officer Mike LaJoie.


"There have been a few hiccups," he said. "But generally speaking the switched digital technology we are using has worked pretty well."


As it evolves, switched digital has also developed a split personality in a good way.


Systems have been created to offer unicast streams beaming one video channel to one viewer and multicast, where a group of users in a local node all tune to the same switched channel and tap onto a single stream.


In Time Warner's trial, the first person in a node who requests a particular channel is sent the video in unicast. But when others in the same area also select that channel, the system switches to a multicast format and all are served by that one common stream.


That's far more efficient that limiting switched digital to one stream per user, LaJoie said.


So far, the Time Warner trials don't indicate any problems with scaling the technology, or of the system being overwhelmed by thousands of users channel surfing. LaJoie credited the switching being handled at each node, which is only responsible for a relatively small number of viewers.


"You think of it as large scale, but what you are actually managing is a small group of customers," he said.


----------



## posg

One more item of interest regarding your friendly local cable operator. The acquistion of Adelphia by Comcast and TWC has been approved by the bankruptcy court, leaving only FCC approval to complete the deal. The net subscriber gain of 3.5 million subscribers will put TWC near the 15 million mark. As the 2nd largest cable operator, TWC and it's relationship with Brighthouse will control programming content in nearly 25% of the cable households in the country.


With that much clout, programmers will have to be a little more aggressive on gaining shelf space on TWC's footprint. That, coupled with the remarks in the previous posts, guarantees some exciting changes coming soon, but probably not soon enough for some.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> With that much clout, programmers will have to be a little more aggressive on gaining shelf space on TWC's footprint. That, coupled with the remarks in the previous posts, guarantees some exciting changes coming soon, but probably not soon enough for some.



Just so we can all play along at home, what is your definition of "soon"?


All of your TWC Locker Room speeches talks about all the great things to come, but they never come.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *That might be changing. At January's Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, a group of cable operators including Time Warner Cable promised to roll out OCAP systems by October, and there are signs that work is under way. Time Warner Cable has stated it will roll OCAP applications out in New York City; Milwaukee; Green Bay, Wis.; Lincoln, Neb.; and Waco, Texas, while Comcast Corp. has pledged to do so in Philadelphia, Denver and Northern New Jersey.*



This applies more to Motorola boxes than the Sci-Atl boxes that most of us use. So it will probably be a long time before most Raleigh users see it. I posted a story about this in the 8000/8300 thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7858957


----------



## DonB2

"Receiving 28 digitals way down east. 28-2 is awesome! But they need to add a stereo surround channel to it. Monural quality is what I am getting. "


jspenc,


I agree, in fact this morning I checked to see if it was surround sound and see that it comes up as stereo- at least it says it is stereo.


OTA ATSC seems to be gaining channels as fast as TWC and SAT!!! Woo Hooo


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just so we can all play along at home, what is your definition of "soon"?
> 
> 
> All of your TWC Locker Room speeches talks about all the great things to come, but they never come.



As indicated, some markets get OCAP this year, others get Switched Video, others get Start Over. I'm sure they have seperate engineering SWAT teams that go from market to market and initiate upgrades. One to two years would be a reasonable expectation to have all systems up and running with all these initiatives, and by that time there will be something else. Perhaps complete conversion to all digital, who knows.


Raleigh was one of the first markets for digital simulcast. It will probably have at least one of these initiatives operational this year. That's the way these things work.


Since I've been in Raleigh (three years), the following upgrades have happened:

DVR service, HD DVR service, telephone service, several RoadRunner upgrades, digital simulcast, Video On Demand for pay and free content, and probably more than I know of. Oh, and record growth and profit.


It's taken the broadcast industry ten years to provide 20% of their schedule in HD, the satellite guys are just starting to roll out local into local HD.


But you will get Food HD first.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've been in Raleigh (three years), the following upgrades have happened:
> 
> DVR service, HD DVR service, telephone service, several RoadRunner upgrades, digital simulcast, Video On Demand for pay and free content, and probably more than I know of. Oh, and record growth and profit.
> 
> 
> It's taken the broadcast industry ten years to provide 20% of their schedule in HD, the satellite guys are just starting to roll out local into local HD.



if you want to compare television services directly, then in less than three years Dish Network has:

DVR Service, HD DVR Service, Movies on Demand, more HD channels, a widescreen IPG, better interactive services.


Road Runner and Digital Phone are irrelevant to this argument. It's not an upgrade of service if you never have it.


The only place were TWC stands out for service is the VOD stuff. However most of that is fluff and the movie channel not always obtainable on a busy night.


And since this is the HDTV thread, Time Warner NC may have started out of the gate pretty well with HD, but their (in)activity of late makes it look like they pulled over at a rest stop and just keep resting.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... One to two years would be a reasonable expectation to have all systems up and running with all these initiatives, and by that time there will be something else. Perhaps complete conversion to all digital, who knows.
> 
> ...



One ??? Did you type that with a straight face? The most optimistic for any major change for TWC in the Raleigh area would be two. And let's not forget you are the only optimistic one with regards to TWC, so more like 3-5.

I am glad you clarified what "soon" means to you. Most of us don't measure it with years.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've been in Raleigh (three years), the following upgrades have happened:
> 
> DVR service, HD DVR service, telephone service, several RoadRunner upgrades, digital simulcast, Video On Demand for pay and free content, and probably more than I know of. Oh, and record growth and profit.



TWC as it pertains to this discussion is a multi channel provider, not an internet or phone provider. When we discuss HD channels you always pad TWC stats with accomplishments in other business models.

When subscribers call asking why they don't have ESPN2-HD for the World Cup, who cares if they are using TWC VOIP ?


As to your TWC accomplishment of DVR service, I had the original DISH\\Microsoft Dishplayer 500 with built in DVR 6 years ago.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you will get Food HD first.



and every other HD channel. With TWC not even being a distant 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 5th.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC as it pertains to this discussion is a multi channel provider, not an internet or phone provider. When we discuss HD channels you always pad TWC stats with accomplishments in other business models.



Of course I do, because it's all about convergence, and if you as a provider are not capable of supporting multiple platforms, video, gaming, IP, voice, you simply can't compete for the long haul. The telcos have figured that out. The reason why they're so desperately trying to get into the video arena is simple, self preservation.


The best strategy for the telcos and sat guys is to bundle each other's services together, or even merge. This is already happening. But it can only buy so much time. They've got to come to the "one wire" solution, or they will always be second dog.


To draw an analogy from another business, it's the same as Walmart and Target getting into the grocery business. Don't think the Kroger's and Safeway's aren't desperately trying to rethink and retool their business models.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's taken the broadcast industry ten years to provide 20% of their schedule in HD, the satellite guys are just starting to roll out local into local HD.
> 
> 
> But you will get Food HD first.



And I get to watch ESPN2-HD and NFL Network (with the HD stuff showing up on channel 95 when something HD is shown...)










BTW, on my earlier question about DirecTV MPEG-4 rollout, the press release went out yesterday that Raleigh-Durham is now available.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course I do, because it's all about convergence, and if you as a provider are not capable of supporting multiple platforms, video, gaming, IP, voice, you simply can't compete for the long haul.



which as an argument would be fine, except that it still puts the HD service of TWC way behind other cablecos who compete in VOIP and ISP services as well.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post4022698


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> which as an argument would be fine, except that it still puts the HD service of TWC way behind other cablecos who compete in VOIP and ISP services as well.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post4022698



Way behind???? Behind who???? Not Comcast. Not Cox. Not Charter. Not Cablevision. That list, with TWC, accounts for over 75% of the cable households, and they're all pretty much on the same page on the average number of HD channels they offer.


Post one link from one web site from any of the top 10 cable operators channel line-ups that offers a significantly greater number of HD channels and I'll graciously admit defeat. I've personally checked quite a few and quite frankly TWC is _ahead_ of the pack.


I'll give credit to Dish Network for their efforts to snag the impatient early HD adopters, but let's remember that HD is barely in 20% of the US households, (while everyone has a phone).


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Way behind???? Behind who???? Not Comcast. Not Cox. Not Charter. Not Cablevision. That list, with TWC, accounts for over 75% of the cable households, and they're all pretty much on the same page on the average number of HD channels they offer.



Count them yourself. Cox, Comcast, Brighthouse, Mediacom all have more HD channels than TWC and have done for a long time. TWC has only _just_ started adding Starz and Cinemax HD to the network in a couple of areas and by the time it filters down here that list will be stacked further against TWC.


"Pretty much the same" is how the TWC HD lineup has been for a long time.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Count them yourself. Cox, Comcast, Brighthouse, Mediacom all have more HD channels than TWC and have done for a long time. TWC has only _just_ started adding Starz and Cinemax HD to the network in a couple of areas and by the time it filters down here that list will be stacked further against TWC.
> 
> 
> "Pretty much the same" is how the TWC HD lineup has been for a long time.



Here's what I read (based on update to TWC: add UHD, MAX, STARZ):

TWC 8 basic/4 pay

Comcast 8 basic/4 pay *

Cox 7 basic/4 pay *

Charter 6 basic/4 pay

Cablevision 4 basic/5 pay

Mediacon 8 basic/4 pay

Brighthouse 8 basic/4 pay *


Dish 10 basic/3 pay (plus 85 VOOM channels)









DirecTV 8 basic/2pay *


*OLN-HD is not a network


Hardly any difference at all in my book. (Remember too that not all systems owned by an operator carry all HD channels.)


HD programming availability is still in the first inning folks. Let's be real.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's what I read (based on update to TWC: add UHD, MAX, STARZ):
> 
> TWC 8 basic/4 pay
> 
> Comcast 9 basic/4 pay
> 
> Cox 8 basic/4 pay
> 
> Charter 6 basic/4 pay
> 
> Cablevision 4 basic/5 pay
> 
> Mediacon 8 basic/4 pay
> 
> 
> Hardly any difference at all in my book. (Remember too that not all systems owned by an operator carry all HD channels.)
> 
> 
> HD programming availability is still in the first inning folks. Let's be real.



Max and Starz were added _this month_ in two areas. The other cablecos have had those lineups in more markets for far longer. That's pretty weak for the second largest cableco in the country.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Max and Starz were added _this month_ in two areas. The other cablecos have had those lineups in more markets for far longer. That's pretty weak for the second largest cableco in the country.



Cinemax is actually owned by the same parent company as TWC and even they don't see it as an essential HD addition. And Starz, well, who cares ????


PS I made a few corrections to the list above.


----------



## dslate69

Road Runner is great, but don't think for a second if a faster, cheaper, more reliable alternative came along we all wouldn't go with it. Still has nothing to do with HD cable channels being offered.


SunRocket VOIP is great for me at $199 a year ($17 a month) with now monthly fees to worry with. Vonage is another $25 alternative. Great services alot cheaper than TWC $39 rip-off. Still has nothing to do with HD cable channels being offered.



Comcast just added MHD (MTV-HD) and ESPN2-HD (just in time for the World Cup).

TWC isn't known for considering customers when making deals. They have to tow the bottom-line to keep profits sky-rocketing.

College Football and Basketball will soon be here ESPN2-HD will not.

NFL-HD will have 8 exclusive HD games this season; TWC will not.

HGTV-HD and NatGeo-HD are looking great on DISH and soon FOOD-HD, but TWC offers a high priced VOIP.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cinemax is actually owned by the same parent company as TWC and even they don't see it as an essential HD addition. And Starz, well, who cares ????



Customers see it as essential.


And Starz is by far the best movie channel with more first runs than anyone. HBO might be more of a keeper for it's original programming, but Starz is the best for movies. I like your argument against Starz though, very thought provoking.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Road Runner is great, but don't think for a second if a faster, cheaper, more reliable alternative came along we all wouldn't go with it. Still has nothing to do with HD cable channels being offered.
> 
> 
> SunRocket VOIP is great for me at $199 a year ($17 a month) with now monthly fees to worry with. Vonage is another $25 alternative. Great services alot cheaper than TWC $39 rip-off. Still has nothing to do with HD cable channels being offered.
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast just added MHD (MTV-HD) and ESPN2-HD (just in time for the World Cup).
> 
> TWC isn't known for considering customers when making deals. They have to tow the bottom-line to keep profits sky-rocketing.
> 
> College Football and Basketball will soon be here ESPN2-HD will not.
> 
> NFL-HD will have 8 exclusive HD games this season; TWC will not.
> 
> HGTV-HD and NatGeo-HD are looking great on DISH and soon FOOD-HD, but TWC offers a high priced VOIP.



The bottom line is this. Some will shop price, some will shop value, some will shop quality, some will shop status, but MOST will shop simplicity. All of our discussions revolve around an enthusiast's perspective, and we're passionate about our choices.


But the masses will always pay more to get less if you just make it brain dead simple. Cable wins. Walmart wins. Stouffer's beats the home cooked meal. It's America !!! Land of the Lazy. Happy 4th of July !!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Customers see it as essential.
> 
> 
> And Starz is by far the best movie channel with more first runs than anyone. HBO might be more of a keeper for it's original programming, but Starz is the best for movies. I like your argument against Starz though, very thought provoking.



Do YOU subscribe to Starz ????


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cinemax is actually owned by the same parent company as TWC and even they don't see it as an essential HD addition. And Starz, well, who cares ????



"Who cares?" could be applied to lots of TWC services.


VOIP - who cares? Not me, I don't use it. The car showroom on demand? Who cares? Nobody, because it's stuck in the middle of nowhere and is utterly pointless, like the majority of VOD channels. News and info, customer bill-pay ITV? Who cares? Again nobody. It's slow, buggy and buried. Road Runner Premium? The regular consumer doesn't care about a broadband service that costs $90 a month when they barely use their 5mbps ...


When you stack channel listings side by side which looks more impressive to a new customer? - NFL Network and Cinemax HD, or InHD and Universal HD?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do YOU subscribe to Starz ????



Yes, I do.

IMHO, I think Starz and HBO are the only ones worth having. As I said before HBO only gets that vote for original content. I wonder how long before they have a channel just dedicated to that. Showtime and Cinemax for the most part show movies that Starz already showed and of course their in depth look into Brothels and such.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Who cares?" could be applied to lots of TWC services.
> 
> 
> VOIP - who cares? Not me, I don't use it. The car showroom on demand? Who cares? Nobody, because it's stuck in the middle of nowhere and is utterly pointless, like the majority of VOD channels. News and info, customer bill-pay ITV? Who cares? Again nobody. It's slow, buggy and buried. Road Runner Premium? The regular consumer doesn't care about a broadband service that costs $90 a month when they barely use their 5mbps ...
> 
> 
> When you stack channel listings side by side which looks more impressive to a new customer? - NFL Network and Cinemax HD, or InHD and Universal HD?



Quite frankly, personally, I'll take InHD/InHD2. I subscribe to HBO, and there's nothing on Cinemax HD that either hasn't been or won't be on HBO. Not being a football fan, NFL Network is of absolutely no interest.
























Universal HD is probably just a "place holder" for USA Network HD (my bet). I kind of like the car channel. But you're right, there's an awful lot of "fluff".


Don't ever loose sight of the fact that whether it's TWC, Dish Network, or Bell South, it's ALL about the bottom line.


----------



## posg

VisionOn,


Also did dslate69 mention that I'm a huge "Knight Rider" fan ????


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, personally, I'll take InHD/InHD2. I subscribe to HBO, and there's nothing on Cinemax HD that either hasn't been or won't be on HBO. Not being a football fan, NFL Network is of absolutely no interest.



I don't care about NFL Network either, but a huge number do and they are the ones that need to be appeased. InHD, Universal HD, HDNet and the like are of little interest to the general public. They recognize names and channels and those channels mean nothing to them.


You're right, what appears on Cinemax will probably end up on HBO, but I have Cinemax and it's a pain to sit around and wait for months for a movie I want to see to appear on HBO just so I can see it in HD.


The same applies to Starz. I've been avoiding Sin City for months and months in the hope that it appears on HBO or Showtime so I can see it in HD. If it appears on Cinemax next I'll have to give up waiting. That's an unbalanced situation which shouldn't be happening.


It's a gamble every time a new movie hits the premiums ... will it end up on an HD channel or not? And given that HBO and Showtime are not dedicated movie channels the answer is usually no.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this. Some will shop price, some will shop value, some will shop quality, some will shop status, but MOST will shop simplicity. All of our discussions revolve around an enthusiast's perspective, and we're passionate about our choices.
> 
> 
> But the masses will always pay more to get less if you just make it brain dead simple......Land of the Lazy.



Do you really believe the part about pay more to get less? If so, you must be the cable co. I do have a serious question for you:


Why haven't the cable companies made purchasing more content so compelling that almost every subscriber would take the upper tier packages? The expensive wiring of neighborhoods, homes and investment in STBs is primarily fixed cost (once the consumer is brought on-line), where I'd think the cable co could maximize revenue by having all households subscribe to tiered packages through attractive, bundled pricing. I'm amazed at how many people don't have HBO, Starz, etc but do subscribe to the family or digital tier.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't care about NFL Network either, but a huge number do and they are the ones that need to be appeased. InHD, Universal HD, HDNet and the like are of little interest to the general public. They recognize names and channels and those channels mean nothing to them.
> 
> 
> You're right, what appears on Cinemax will probably end up on HBO, but I have Cinemax and it's a pain to sit around and wait for months for a movie I want to see to appear on HBO just so I can see it in HD.
> 
> 
> The same applies to Starz. I've been avoiding Sin City for months and months in the hope that it appears on HBO or Showtime so I can see it in HD. If it appears on Cinemax next I'll have to give up waiting. That's an unbalanced situation which shouldn't be happening.
> 
> 
> It's a gamble every time a new movie hits the premiums ... will it end up on an HD channel or not? And given that HBO and Showtime are not dedicated movie channels the answer is usually no.



The problem: Pay channel/studio exclusivity agreements.

The solution: A Netflix subsciption and a HD video player.

The problem: Which one, HD-DVD or Blu-Ray. (Having made the Betamax/LaserDisc mistakes, I'm hesitant.)

Alternate solution: HD VOD

The problem: Studios afraid to make product available.

The solution: Go the the theatre and see movies in their true native format.

The problem: Too lazy


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you really believe the part about pay more to get less? If so, you must be the cable co. I do have a serious question for you:
> 
> 
> Why haven't the cable companies made purchasing more content so compelling that almost every subscriber would take the upper tier packages? The expensive wiring of neighborhoods, homes and investment in STBs is primarily fixed cost (once the consumer is brought on-line), where I'd think the cable co could maximize revenue by having all households subscribe to tiered packages through attractive, bundled pricing. I'm amazed at how many people don't have HBO, Starz, etc but do subscribe to the family or digital tier.



Back when pay TV channels were the only real incremental revenue cable companies could generate, they were very aggressive in marketing them. Anymore, the real money is in VOD, (and I'm not talking the PG rated stuff either.) The goal is to get a mechanism into the subscribers household that facilitates impulse purchase, hence the excitement over OCAP, and the disinterest in one- way cable cards. The pay TV business is mature, there's no real growth, and it's constantly being eroded by VOD, and Netflix, and cheap DVD prices at the checkout stand.


There's simply not much margin in creatively packaging pay channels. Everyone of them wants their full license fee no matter how much the cable operator discounts a bundle of services. Phone, internet, and VOD are the growth opportunities.


----------



## posg

CBS, Affils Make Digital Deal


By Allison Romano Broadcasting & Cable 6/29/2006


CBS and its affiliates have agreed on the framework for a new revenue-sharing agreement that clears the way for the network to distribute its content on digital platforms and deals affiliates in on potential profit.


The pact, announced Thursday, gives CBS more flexibility to funnel shows to the Internet, video-on-demand (VOD) and other emerging platforms. In return, stations will receive a cut of proceeds, including incentives for driving traffic to CBS' Website and other network platforms where they sample ad-supported CBS fare.


Also as part of the deal, CBS stations will continue to chip into the network's NFL deal for the next three years. Several station groups, including LIN Television, Gannett and Meredith Broadcasting, have already approved the terms, and now the full affiliate body must also give their approval.


CBS and its affiliates have been working on the agreement for months. As the broadcast networks have rushed to put their content on the Internet, iTunes and VOD, affiliates have balked that they play a key role in making shows popular and should be included in profits.


Fox recently reached an agreement with its affiliates to distribute more content on emerging platforms in return for stations receiving about 12% of related revenue. NBC and ABC do not have such deals with their affiliates but have said they are working on ways to partner with stations. NBC is creating a new Web portal, the National Broadband Company, with its stations and ABC included in a handful of stations in its free streaming trial that ends June 30.


The exact terms of the CBS deal were not disclosed, but executives say both sides will benefit.


"In a rapidly changing multiplatform, multimedia universe, CBS and its affiliates must develop new business models and methods that best position us to maximize revenue and branding opportunities," Freedom Broadcasting President Doreen Wade, chairman of the CBS affiliates board, said in a statement. "This agreement moves us in the right direction, recognizing the unique programming and promotional value that both parties bring to network broadcasting."


"We recognize that, in today's marketplace, it's in our collective long-term best interest that the Network and the affiliates each leverage the full value of the assets they own," said Peter Schruth, president, affiliate relations, CBS Television Network.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/in...cleID=CA6348372 


__________________


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem: Pay channel/studio exclusivity agreements.
> 
> The solution: A Netflix subsciption and a HD video player.
> 
> The problem: Which one, HD-DVD or Blu-Ray. (Having made the Betamax/LaserDisc mistakes, I'm hesitant.)
> 
> Alternate solution: HD VOD
> 
> The problem: Studios afraid to make product available.
> 
> The solution: Go the the theatre and see movies in their true native format.
> 
> The problem: Too lazy



What I think will happen very, very soon that will put the Premium Movie channels on notice is the Netflix VOD model. Imagine any Movie (HD included) available via downloadable tivo-like box. Watch the movies over and over (pause, rewind, etc) until you return it (virtually), then you're box starts downloading the next one in your que. Same monthly rate for 2 or 3 movies (All in Stock) out at a time with instant returns instead of days and hour shipping (downloading) instead of days.









Of course you will see Netflix start partnering with DISH, DirecTv and Cable co's (maybe even TWC in 10 years) to add the ability to their existing or new boxes.

Starz, Cinemax and Showtime will have to offer original content to stay alive.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's what I read (based on update to TWC: add UHD, MAX, STARZ):
> 
> TWC 8 basic/4 pay
> 
> ....
> 
> Dish 10 basic/3 pay (plus 85 VOOM channels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any difference at all in my book. (Remember too that not all systems owned by an operator carry all HD channels.)



If you want to denigrate the VOOM channels, that's fine, but you are mis-representing the # of channels for DISH.


Dish HD, in their $50/mo pkg offers


Animania HD

Family Room HD

GamePlay HD

Discovery HD Theater

Equator HD

DISH Network PPV in HD

Film Fest HD

HDNet Movies

Kung Fu HD

Monsters HD

World Cinema HD

HDNews

Rave HD

ESPN HD

ESPN2 HD

NFL Network HD

Rush HD

WorldSport HD

Gallery HD

HDNet

HGTV HD

TNT HD

Treasure HD

Ultra HD

Universal HD


The VOOM content isn't any worse than what is offered on many of the 8 from TWC.


Just keeping the conversation fair...


Mike


----------



## dslate69

VOOM HD Networks Wins Awards


28th June, 2006


VOOM HD Networks, the largest collection of high-definition channels available anywhere, was presented with TV Week's Campaign of Distinction 2006 Award, in recognition of its successful effort to grow and maintain its audience.


The honor was bestowed at last week's Promax/BDA conference in New York City, where VOOM also collected 16 individual awards for promotion and design excellence at the prestigious event.


The Promax/BDA conference annually gathers the world's top marketing and design executives in the electronic media. The Campaign of Distinction 2006 awarded to VOOM recognizes the success of the Networks' on-air Bliss campaign in attracting viewers. According to a Promax/BDA statement, VOOM has launched 15 channels of high-definition programming available 24-7 designed to appeal to those who have HD sets but complain about the dearth of programming. By becoming the largest producer of HD programming in the world, VOOM's product obviously looks stellar in its hi-def format. So following the premiere of a new television experience, the service had to show HD set owners that the fuss was worth it.' VOOM has a growing audience of viewers so honed to HD product, the channels hold viewers longer than traditional TV signals.


VOOM HD Networks was among nine Campaign of Distinction winners including: ABC, CBS, CNN, ABC, NBC, BET Mobile, Sci-Fi, Oxygen and Fox.


During the conference, VOOM was also presented with 16 awards for promotion and design, adding to the 52 previous Promax and BDA statuettes collected by the programmer over the last two years. The 2006 awards are the following:


Nine PROMAX Muse Awards for Promotion and Marketing:


NON-PROMOTIONAL ANIMATION, Gold: VOOM's Animania HD, "Little Big Blocks"

EDITING, Gold: VOOM's World Cinema HD, Image Spot

MARKETING PRESENTATION EXTERNAL (MULTIPLE PRODUCTS) - VIDEO, Gold: VOOM HD Networks Sales Tape

SPORTS PROGRAM PROMOTION, Gold: VOOM's Rush HD, "Focused"

TV PROMOTION - WEBSITE, Gold: VOOM's RushHD.com

BEST WORK NEVER SEEN, Gold: VOOM s Mondo Monday

INTERSTITIAL/PROMOTAINMENT - MOVIES, Silver: VOOM's Kung Fu HD "Ass Kick of the Day"

SPECIAL EVENT PROGRAM PROMOTION, Silver: VOOM's Ultra HD, "Full Frontal Fashion: Fashion Week New York"

USE OF LIBRARY MUSIC FOR A PROMO, Silver: VOOM, "Promax Hotel Spot"


Six BDA Isis Awards for Design:


INFORMATIONAL GRAPHICS, Gold: VOOM's Family Room HD, Spaced Out Countdown

PROMO FOR WEBSITE, Gold: VOOM's RushHD.com

ART DIRECTION & DESIGN, Silver: IMAGE PROMO: VOOM's Ultra HD, January Overview

ART DIRECTION & DESIGN, Silver: TOPICAL PROMO CAMPAIGN: VOOM's Rave HD Lab, Groov All Night

ART DIRECTION & DESIGN / IMAGE CAMPAIGN, Silver: VOOM's Ultra HD, What is Beautiful, What is Style

TOPICAL ON-AIR, Silver: VOOM's Animania HD, Little Big Blocks

ART DIRECTION & DESIGN / IMAGE PROMO, Bronze: VOOM's Spring 2005 Image Spot


The VOOM HD Networks are the largest and most diverse suite of high definition channels available anywhere. Produced exclusively in true high definition and 5.1 Dolby digital surround sound for distribution in the U.S. through satellite and cable operators, the 15 VOOM HD Networks carry programming in categories as diverse as sports, movies, fashion, music and art. The VOOM HD Networks are commercial-free and available nationally on Echostar's DISH Network. Developed by Rainbow Media to meet the growing demand for quality high definition programming, the VOOM HD Networks build on Rainbow Media's history of original programming innovation



Weblinks: http://www.voom.com


----------



## DonB2

I wish Voom SAT would come back !! I liked their pricing and line up. They appeared to care about what they offererd the customer.


Probably why they went under.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I think will happen very, very soon that will put the Premium Movie channels on notice is the Netflix VOD model. Imagine any Movie (HD included) available via downloadable tivo-like box. Watch the movies over and over (pause, rewind, etc) until you return it (virtually), then you're box starts downloading the next one in your que. Same monthly rate for 2 or 3 movies (All in Stock) out at a time with instant returns instead of days and hour shipping (downloading) instead of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you will see Netflix start partnering with DISH, DirecTv and Cable co's (maybe even TWC in 10 years) to add the ability to their existing or new boxes.
> 
> Starz, Cinemax and Showtime will have to offer original content to stay alive.



It's a no brainer. But the studios will take years to come to the table.


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Receiving 28 digitals way down east. 28-2 is awesome!
> 
> 
> -DonB2




Yea, im down in Washington NC 22 miles east of Greenville.

I get most of the RDU channels starting around 5pm.


WRAL, WNCN, WTVD, WB22, WRAZ, WRAY, WRDC


occasionally I get Pax/i 47, and the locals from Winston Salem.


----------



## jamieh1

Do any of you get locals from Greenville Washington New Bern.


7.1 WITN NBC

7.2 WITN 24/7 WEATHER CHANNEL

9.1 WNCT CBS

9.2 LIVE VIPIR RADAR

12.1 WCTI ABC

12.3 UPN 48

19.1 UNC TV

19.2 UNC HD

19.3 UNC KD

19.4 UNC ED

19.5 UNC NC

25.1 UNCTV

25.2 UNC HD

25.3 UNC KD

25.4 UNC ED

25.2 UNC NC


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamielee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of you get locals from Greenville Washington New Bern.
> 
> 
> 7.1 WITN NBC
> 
> 7.2 WITN 24/7 WEATHER CHANNEL
> 
> 9.1 WNCT CBS
> 
> 9.2 LIVE VIPIR RADAR
> 
> 12.1 WCTI ABC
> 
> 12.3 UPN 48
> 
> 19.1 UNC TV
> 
> 19.2 UNC HD
> 
> 19.3 UNC KD
> 
> 19.4 UNC ED
> 
> 19.5 UNC NC
> 
> 25.1 UNCTV
> 
> 25.2 UNC HD
> 
> 25.3 UNC KD
> 
> 25.4 UNC ED
> 
> 25.2 UNC NC



I get 7, 9, & 25 rock solid, 12 occasionally, 19 once or twice. Located near Falls of Nuese & Durant. 77 miles from 7/9 tower.


----------



## DonB2

"Do any of you get locals from Greenville Washington New Bern."


I am in Holly Springs and have tried to get those stations with my attic mounted antennas but have not been able to.


I would not mind getting 47 Pax I but I think I would have to have an antenna rotator to get it.


-DonB2


----------



## posg

DirecTV Adds HDTV Programming in Raleigh-Durham, Charlotte Markets

Special To LTW


DirecTV is now making some local high-definition TV service available through its satellite network in the Raleigh-Durham and Charlotte markets.


Programming from WTVD (ABC) and WNCN (NBC) has been added in the Triangle. Negotiations continue to provide programming from Capitol Broadcasting, which operates the CBS and Fox affiliates, DirecTV said in a statement.


In Charlotte, HDTV programming includes WSOC (ABC), WCCB (Fox) and WCNC (NBC).


DirecTV now offers local HDTV programming in 36 markets and plans to add another 13 this year.


DirecTV: www.directv.com


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> DirecTV is now making some local high-definition TV service available through its satellite network in the Raleigh-Durham and Charlotte markets.
> 
> 
> Programming from WTVD (ABC) and WNCN (NBC) has been added in the Triangle. Negotiations continue to provide programming from Capitol Broadcasting, which operates the CBS and Fox affiliates, DirecTV said in a statement.
> 
> ...



This is the part I don't understand. Why should SATs or Cable pay Stations like WRAL a dime to deliver their signal to customers that live in that Stations market.

The resident of that market has a right to that signal whether he gets it OTA or piggy-backed on CABLE or SAT. Cable and SAT are already eating the cost of delivery.

If my neighbor wants to tie into my OTA, do I have to negotiate with all the Stations that will now be recieved on his TV ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the part I don't understand. Why should SATs or Cable pay Stations like WRAL a dime to deliver their signal to customers that live in that Stations market.
> 
> The resident of that market has a right to that signal whether he gets it OTA or piggy-backed on CABLE or SAT. Cable and SAT are already eating the cost of delivery.
> 
> If my neighbor wants to tie into my OTA, do I have to negotiate with all the Stations that will now be recieved on his TV ?



Stations have to periodically elect whether they prefer to enjoy either "must-carry" status, or "retransmission consent" status. A broadcaster decides which status gives him the better financial advantage, and declares it. "Must-carry" allows a station to demand carriage on a cable/sat system. "Retransmission consent" allows a station to negociate a fair market price. Broadcasters negociate individually with cable operators in their market, and with the satellite guys.


Until recently, most carriage agreements offered non-cash considerations, but the satellite guys upset the applecart. They simply offered cash, because they sold broadcast signals as an option rather than part of their entry level package, and could absorb the costs based on incremental revenue from those subscribers who actually elected to take the package.


The cable guy has to eat the costs, because his basic rate is more often than not controlled by the franchising agency.


You could argue that the system is flawed, and perhaps it is. But them's the rules.


----------



## DonB2

"If my neighbor wants to tie into my OTA, do I have to negotiate with all the Stations that will now be recieved on his TV ? "


I think you would if you charged your neighbors but maybe not if it was free.


It would be sorta like the 1 antenna on the roof of an apartment Complex which is than ditributed to each apartment free of charge. DOn't think apartments offer this much anymore.

--------------------------------------------------------

In regards to:


"must-carry" - my question is who pays and who gets paid? "Does Sat or cable pay the local tv station ?" Or does the local tv station pay Sat and/or Cable?


"retransmission consent" - my question is who pays and who gets paid? "Does Sat or cable pay the local tv station ?" Or does the local tv station pay Sat and/or Cable?



The above kinda falls in line with one of my early posts on why broadcast stations even exist? Couldn't they generate just as much revenue if they were rebroadcast over cable or Sat as opposed to cost and maintenance of a broadcast antenna. Or is it that if they did not have a broadcast antenna they would than have to pay lots of money to cable/sat for the honor of being rebroadcasted?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "If my neighbor wants to tie into my OTA, do I have to negotiate with all the Stations that will now be recieved on his TV ? "
> 
> 
> I think you would if you charged your neighbors but maybe not if it was free.
> 
> 
> It would be sorta like the 1 antenna on the roof of an apartment Complex which is than ditributed to each apartment free of charge. DOn't think apartments offer this much anymore.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In regards to:
> 
> 
> "must-carry" - my question is who pays and who gets paid? "Does Sat or cable pay the local tv station ?" Or does the local tv station pay Sat and/or Cable?
> 
> 
> "retransmission consent" - my question is who pays and who gets paid? "Does Sat or cable pay the local tv station ?" Or does the local tv station pay Sat and/or Cable?
> 
> 
> 
> The above kinda falls in line with one of my early posts on why broadcast stations even exist? Couldn't they generate just as much revenue if they were rebroadcast over cable or Sat as opposed to cost and maintenance of a broadcast antenna. Or is it that if they did not have a broadcast antenna they would than have to pay lots of money to cable/sat for the honor of being rebroadcasted?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



A community antenna system that serves less than 1000 households is exempt from must carry/retransmission, (at least last I knew.)


Must-carry: No financial consideration. This is usually what second tier stations choose, religious, spanish, shopping channels, etc.


Retransmission Consent: Cable or satellite company pays cash or gives valuable consideration to station for permission to retransmit signal.


In the end, it's mutually beneficial for the TV station and the cable system to have the station available on cable, and most of the time a reasonable agreement is reached. There are some broadcasters, Sinclair in particular, who ask more than cable operators feel their channel is worth. That's why WLFL-22 HD is not on Time Warner.


----------



## DonB2

"A community antenna system that serves less than 1000 households is exempt from must carry/retransmission, (at least last I knew.)"


I use to work with a guy who lived in a area of PA where TV reception was bad. He and a couple of other guys put up a large receive antenna and distributed the channels via cable to houses in the area.


Sorta a mini cable company, CABLE had really not even become main stream outside of large cities at that time.


Of course that was high tech compared to another friend of mine who grew up on Barbados Island and the only audio/video they had back than was one radio station that was picked up by one receiver and than sent out to all houses via wire. SO basically everyone had to listen to same thing over a cheap amp and a speaker connected to this wire for each house.


-DonB


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "If my neighbor wants to tie into my OTA, do I have to negotiate with all the Stations that will now be recieved on his TV ? "
> 
> 
> I think you would if you charged your neighbors but maybe not if it was free.
> 
> ...



I think SAT would offer OTA Free if it were free to them. The cost now is to pay the Stations. I am sure they are willing to eat the cost some what if their subscribers are subscribing to more than just the Locals. It just p!$$es me off that my tax dollars are going to subsidize these stations with frequencies and guaranteed locked markets so they can turn around and sell what the government is giving them.

It's funny how a Hotel can give me a free newspaper in the morning because it cost 50 cents, but if the newspaper was free to begin with they would have to negotiate a Distribution Fee.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think SAT would offer OTA Free if it were free to them. The cost now is to pay the Stations. I am sure they are willing to eat the cost some what if their subscribers are subscribing to more than just the Locals. It just p!$$es me off that my tax dollars are going to subsidize these stations with frequencies and guaranteed locked markets so they can turn around and sell what the government is giving them.
> 
> It's funny how a Hotel can give me a free newspaper in the morning because it cost 50 cents, but if the newspaper was free to begin with they would have to negotiate a Distribution Fee.



The rules that were written regarding market exclusivity were designed to protect viewers, not stations. Thought being small stations couldn't effectively compete with larger stations if the small station weren't afforded protection, and service would be denied to those who would not pay to access larger stations.


If cable operators and satellite operators were allowed to import Raleigh signals into the Greenville/Washington/New Bern market, those stations would not be financially viable, and the NON cable/satellite households would be denied service.



P.S. OTA stations ARE free to air on UK satellite.


----------



## posg

By the way, you can see the movement of the networks to "by-pass" local stations by utilizing alternate delivery mechanisms. I've watched entire series on DVD, having never seen a single episode on a broadcast channel. It's acutually my preference. You'll see a lot more web streaming of fresh network product this fall as well.


I see the broadcast TV model becoming less and less important over the next few years.


----------



## DonB2

"If cable operators and satellite operators were allowed to import Raleigh signals into the Greenville/Washington/New Bern market, those stations would not be financially viable, and the NON cable/satellite households would be denied service."


I guess this sorta answers why xmitters can afford to exist.



So how much local advertising is done during primetime vs national advertising? I would guess the local broadcast stations main source of revenue is local advertising.


Oh and now they can get some additonal revenue from multi-cast channels.


-DonB


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "If cable operators and satellite operators were allowed to import Raleigh signals into the Greenville/Washington/New Bern market, those stations would not be financially viable, and the NON cable/satellite households would be denied service."
> 
> 
> I guess this sorta answers why xmitters can afford to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> So how much local advertising is done during primetime vs national advertising? I would guess the local broadcast stations main source of revenue is local advertising.
> 
> 
> Oh and now they can get some additonal revenue from multi-cast channels.
> 
> 
> -DonB



I know a lot about a few things, a little about a lot of things, and nothing about how TV stations make money.


----------



## posg

In another CableLabs-related development last month, the heads of Comcast Corp. and Time Warner Cable spelled out their somewhat divergent visions for recapturing analog bandwidth through the digitization of their company's cable systems.


Making separate appearances at the CableLabs annual briefing for financial analysts in New York, Comcast Chairman & CEO Brian Roberts and Time Warner Cable Chairman & CEO Glenn Britt both stressed the importance of introducing two-way digital TV sets and set-top boxes equipped with OpenCable Application Platform (OCAP) middleware this year. But they differed over the need to roll out switched digital video quickly to boost cable bandwidth.


Appearing before analysts first, Britt said Time Warner intends to roll out switched digital video service in all of its cable systems within three years. He contended that this strategy will give North America's second largest MSO enough bandwidth to launch more high-definition TV (HDTV) channels to compete against DirecTV and EchoStar.

*"We're going to carry all the high-def channels we can get our hands on," Britt said. "We'll be fully competitive with satellite."*


So far, Time Warner has introduced switched digital in at least three markets, including Austin, TX and Columbia, S.C. Plans call for adding another four to six markets later this year. But Britt wouldn't say which markets would come next.


"We're putting in where we need it most," he said. In Columbia, he noted, Time Warner spent $10 million, or $16 per home passed, to roll out switched digital, digital simulcasting and its new "Start Over" time-shifting service at the same time.


Unlike Time Warner, Roberts said Comcast sees digital simulcasting as the best way to boost system capacity for such new digital video services as HDTV, even though it burns up more bandwidth in the short run. He noted that the continent's largest MSO has already launched digital simulcasting in 80% of its markets.


"We didn't think switched digital was here now ready for us," Roberts said. "So, while we were developing switched digital, we went to digital simulcasts" to reclaim analog spectrum for HD services.


While they don't see eye-to-eye on switched digital, Roberts and Britt agreed that the cable industry must finally move ahead with its oft-delayed rollout of OpenCable TV sets and set-top boxes. The two MSO heads termed OCAP implementation critical to rolling out new cable services and applications across the U.S. faster and more efficiently.


In fact, Britt likened OCAP's import to that of Microsoft's Windows operating system. Like Windows, he said, OCAP is a standardized software layer that will enable developers to write programs just once to run the same application on every cable system.


"It should open up this network to all [sorts of] different things," he said. He said Time Warner remains "on schedule" to introduce OCAP in five markets by year's end.


Roberts concurred that OCAP's pending launch is key to the industry's success. He argued that MSOs need "an open architecture" to create "a national footprint" and "open up innovation" in the equipment business. With Comcast aiming to introduce OCAP in four markets by year's end, he predicted that the industry will see "serious OCAP rollouts certainly within two years," if not one.


"We've been talking about this for too long and we don't have it in place," he said. "That is going to change."


Despite this progress, Britt and Roberts also agreed that the cable industry probably won't upgrade to all-digital networks for at least several more years. With just a "handful" of the 30 million TV sets in Time Warner households able to receive all-digital signals, Britt argued, it wouldn't make sense to force customers to take all-digital set-tops right now.


"If we could wave a magic wand and instantly make everything digital, obviously that's a great technical solution," he said. But, he noted, that's not going to happen.


Roberts confided that Comcast officials have held internal debates over whether 20 channels or 40 channels will remain on the analog tier until at least 2011. He indicated that the MSO will likely keep some level of analog service for customers who won't switch to digital.


"It would be better if we don't have to make hard decisions like that," he said. "It would be better to let consumers decide. If we have to make a big bet and we get it wrong, ouch!"


http://www.cabledatacomnews.com/jun06/jun06-3.html


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> *"We're going to carry all the high-def channels we can get our hands on," Britt said. "We'll be fully competitive with satellite."*



There's plenty of HD channels around now that they still haven't got their hands on. They are just waiting to be grabbed.


And if it's going to take switched digital to hit a market before they actually bother, then a HD bump for Raleigh is going to be a long time coming.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's plenty of HD channels around now that they still haven't got their hands on. They are just waiting to be grabbed.
> 
> 
> And if it's going to take switched digital to hit a market before they actually bother, then a HD bump for Raleigh is going to be a long time coming.



Yeah, it's too bad the magic wands are on back order.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's too bad the magic wands are on back order.



Dish got the last one.










This post would have been longer but there's something really good on Nat'Geo-HD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish got the last one.



They may need it.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They may need it.



Touche.


Dish is using that wand up.... Abraca - Food-HD !!!!


Gotta go now something really good is on HGTV-HD.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

dslate69, I have to admit, the last few days I have really started thinking about going back to dish again and your post are making me want to switch to dish now! lol.


im not sure i would have canceled dish if they would have had the HD DVR and all the new channels they have now.


how is NGCHD? Is all the programming in HD or just some of it? how about HGTVHD?


Thanks


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69, I have to admit, the last few days I have really started thinking about going back to dish again and your post are making me want to switch to dish now! lol.
> 
> 
> im not sure i would have canceled dish if they would have had the HD DVR and all the new channels they have now.
> 
> 
> how is NGCHD? Is all the programming in HD or just some of it? how about HGTVHD?
> 
> 
> Thanks



"Luke I am your father."







.... Sorry, some times this seems to be miscast into a good vs evil decision.


Posg likes to point out how the SATs have contracts (just like his cell phone). But if TWC won't be worth having for 3-4 years, why do I care about signing a 18 month contract. If TWC has a better product, I'm there, right now they don't.

My vip622 did cost me a $299 (now only $199) lease fee, but I'll buy Receivers, DVD Burners, etc and expect them to break right after the warranty is up. The vip622 will last me as long as I want to stay with DISH and get fixed for free.


I have had a few rainfades lately. I never remember so many big thunderstorms as we have had back to back, so maybe this is a fluke. And even then it usually last for a minute or two when the storm is on the SW horizon, when the downpour is on my house the SAT is fine. I justify this with all the extra HD channels and features I have. I do keep the DVR humming so I usually don't watch live tv enough to even notice rainfade.


They do have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee now. From my understanding they don't even charge you for the programming if you cancel in that time.


Now to answer your question.

Nat'Geo-HD still has plenty of SD upconverted material. They are pretty good at putting there good stuff on in prime time. But I set documentaries and such to record at all random times and find I have gotten a SD show. But as always even with Discovery-HD some of the footage or all of the footage is in SD anyway, usually history stuff. I'm sure every month that goes by there will be more HD shows to pool from.

HGTV-HD is awsome, completely awsome. I am finding myself starting new projects around the house because of ideas I got from watching shows I wouldn't have watched if they weren't in HD. All the shows are HD, but I hear that they have a smaller pool of material to grab from so more chance to see repeats. They are pretty good about hiding it cause I haven't noticed. But then again I have 30 other HD channels taking up my time.









I don't watch the FOOD channel now. I have been known to watch Rachel Ray with the wife on rare occasions. Now I think I will give Food-HD a chance and maybe spend some alone time with Rachel.


----------



## pen15nv

Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster! I have a delimma. I am moving to a new apt complex in Raleigh, and they have 2 TV options...TWC or Directv through a common dish on the roof. They say that HD and DVR services are available. From reading all the postings on here, I was pretty dead set on Dish, but while I'm in this place (~6 months), thats not an option, which service should I choose based soley on HD content?


From what I can see the big give and take is ESPN2 vs INHD...am I missing anything?


Thanks for the input


----------



## chamill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster! I have a delimma. I am moving to a new apt complex in Raleigh, and they have 2 TV options...TWC or Directv through a common dish on the roof. They say that HD and DVR services are available. From reading all the postings on here, I was pretty dead set on Dish, but while I'm in this place (~6 months), thats not an option, which service should I choose based soley on HD content?
> 
> 
> From what I can see the big give and take is ESPN2 vs INHD...am I missing anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input



You are forgetting that you will have a contract with Directv, but not with cable (as far as I understand). I've got DTV and the HD package really isn't all that...I don't know about cable.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Luke I am your father."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Sorry, some times this seems to be miscast into a good vs evil decision.
> 
> 
> Posg likes to point out how the SATs have contracts (just like his cell phone). But if TWC won't be worth having for 3-4 years, why do I care about signing a 18 month contract. If TWC has a better product, I'm there, right now they don't.
> 
> My vip622 did cost me a $299 (now only $199) lease fee, but I'll buy Receivers, DVD Burners, etc and expect them to break right after the warranty is up. The vip622 will last me as long as I want to stay with DISH and get fixed for free.
> 
> 
> I have had a few rainfades lately. I never remember so many big thunderstorms as we have had back to back, so maybe this is a fluke. And even then it usually last for a minute or two when the storm is on the SW horizon, when the downpour is on my house the SAT is fine. I justify this with all the extra HD channels and features I have. I do keep the DVR humming so I usually don't watch live tv enough to even notice rainfade.
> 
> 
> They do have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee now. From my understanding they don't even charge you for the programming if you cancel in that time.
> 
> 
> Now to answer your question.
> 
> Nat'Geo-HD still has plenty of SD upconverted material. They are pretty good at putting there good stuff on in prime time. But I set documentaries and such to record at all random times and find I have gotten a SD show. But as always even with Discovery-HD some of the footage or all of the footage is in SD anyway, usually history stuff. I'm sure every month that goes by there will be more HD shows to pool from.
> 
> HGTV-HD is awsome, completely awsome. I am finding myself starting new projects around the house because of ideas I got from watching shows I wouldn't have watched if they weren't in HD. All the shows are HD, but I hear that they have a smaller pool of material to grab from so more chance to see repeats. They are pretty good about hiding it cause I haven't noticed. But then again I have 30 other HD channels taking up my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch the FOOD channel now. I have been known to watch Rachel Ray with the wife on rare occasions. Now I think I will give Food-HD a chance and maybe spend some alone time with Rachel.



ok thanks. im going to give it some thought. i will let you know what i decide.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster! I have a delimma. I am moving to a new apt complex in Raleigh, and they have 2 TV options...TWC or Directv through a common dish on the roof. They say that HD and DVR services are available. From reading all the postings on here, I was pretty dead set on Dish, but while I'm in this place (~6 months), thats not an option, which service should I choose based soley on HD content?
> 
> 
> From what I can see the big give and take is ESPN2 vs INHD...am I missing anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input



DirectV is garbage. bottom line. hands down TWC would be most people's choice on here.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, long time reader, first time poster! I have a delimma. I am moving to a new apt complex in Raleigh, and they have 2 TV options...TWC or Directv through a common dish on the roof. They say that HD and DVR services are available. From reading all the postings on here, I was pretty dead set on Dish, but while I'm in this place (~6 months), thats not an option, which service should I choose based soley on HD content?
> 
> 
> From what I can see the big give and take is ESPN2 vs INHD...am I missing anything?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input



Be cautious !!! The new DirecTV HD satellites require a different dish, "stacked" LNB downconversion which prohibits use of diplexing off-airs onto the same cable, a different multiswitch, etc. Make sure that the installation will support not only legacy HD service, but the new stuff as it comes along.


Besides, who maintains this DirecTV system and how quickly do they respond to failures???


My advise is that you'd be better off with TWC. No surprise there.


P.S. My inside D* source says it's not likely to see any additional national HD channels until next year.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Be cautious !!! The new DirecTV HD satellites require a different dish, "stacked" LNB downconversion which prohibits use of diplexing off-airs onto the same cable, a different multiswitch, etc. Make sure that the installation will support not only legacy HD service, but the new stuff as it comes along.
> 
> 
> Besides, who maintains this DirecTV system and how quickly do they respond to failures???
> 
> 
> My advise is that you'd be better off with TWC. No surprise there.
> 
> ...



I am going to agree with you. (aaaahhh .... and a calm came over the land.)










Although your first point is a good one. Your second, not so much. If DirecTv is going to respond quickly anywhere it would be to a multi-subscriber setup.


Plus if he sits at the TWC Kids Table for 6 months, he will truly appreciate the DISH HD Feast when he graduates to the GrownUps Table.


----------



## dslate69

Oh, and Superman should have stayed gone.


----------



## pen15nv

Thanks for the posts so far...I will check about the contract issue. I believe since I'm just signing a 6mo lease that I only have to sign a 6mo contract.


The management of the dish and service is through INC Group. I'm going to give them a call tomorrow and find out about the contract and the repair issues.


And I am just planning on doing OTA for the locals, so the new HD satelittes won't be an issue.


I am really just wondering if there is an advantage of 1 vs the other in terms of HD offerings. If I'm going to choose based on ESPN2 vs INHD, I'll go for the ESPN2HD, due to college football and basketball offerings. INHD really only becomes an issue for me once hockey season gets into full swing. Anything else I'm missing? DTV doesn't cary NGCHD, MHD or any of the "newer" HD nets, do they?


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plus if he sits at the TWC Kids Table for 6 months, he will truly appreciate the DISH HD Feast when he graduates to the GrownUps Table.



Buddy, I've spent the last 2 years at the kids table (both apt complexes I lived in included TWC in the rent) and I would really rather not go back...but if even you, mr satellite himself, is recommending TWC...then damn.


PS. dslate69: I have definitely learned a LOT about Dish, their offerings, and their future technological advances from your posts, so thank you very much.


posg: I have done the same from you regarding cable, so I appreciate you keeping me up to speed on those issues.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> P.S. My inside D* source says it's not likely to see any additional national HD channels until next year.



whaddya know, TWC Raleigh and Dish do have something in common regarding HD!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> whaddya know, TWC Raleigh and Dish do have something in common regarding HD!



D* = DirecTv

E* = DISH (EchoStar)


Posg comment was that his source says DirecTv won't see any HD added this year.

My sources say DISH will definitely add more this summer. At least FOOD-HD, but I read instead of just FOOD-HD it will be another small group of HD channels added next time.


----------



## dave_ral

My 35" 4:3 10yo XBR just crapped out and I'm thinking of replacing it rather than fixing it with a 40" LCD. It has to fit in an existing cabinet and I've figured out that I can just fit a Samsung 40" HD LCD in there. I see where Samsung has just announced a 1080p version of the same set (for around $400-500 net more), plus it's not available quite yet. My question is what's the outlook for seeing 1080p from the broadcast outlets on a regular basis (and, dare I ask, will TWC or DTV show that format)? I'm more interested in a time line...less than 5 years, more than 5 years, etc....where do the broadcast guys think they will end up and when?


I saw a 1080p demo on a blu ray player at CC and it really looked awesome, but if we're a long way away from seeing on the bulk of what we watch, I'd rather spend my money on something else.


Crystal ball gazing welcome..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question is what's the outlook for seeing 1080p from the broadcast outlets on a regular basis (and, dare I ask, will TWC or DTV show that format)? I'm more interested in a time line...less than 5 years, more than 5 years, etc....where do the broadcast guys think they will end up and when?



My personal guess is more than 5 years for broadcast of 1080p. *MUCH* more than 5 years. 1080p will only really be useful for Blueray/HD-DVD.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My personal guess is more than 5 years for broadcast of 1080p. *MUCH* more than 5 years. 1080p will only really be useful for Blueray/HD-DVD.



I agree completely but I would add one more "MUCH".


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree completely but I would add one more "MUCH".



.... about the same time the high-def DVD format war is finally over

















Unless you also are using as a computer (surfing, etc)(or possibly gaming console) its value is marginal and I don't see that changing soon. But I think 1080 displays will be more the norm within 2(?) years. Just not sure what we'll be watching on them...


Mike


----------



## holl_ands

Other than BD & HD-DVD, I wouldn't expect delivery of 1080p via OTA until AT LEAST analog shutdown in Feb2009, which will free up thousands of transmitters to be recycled/modified to do SOMETHING....


The SOMETHING will probaby be PPV programs delivered via E-VSB or A-VSB enhancements to ATSC waveform, using MPEG4 to get the data rate down and of course would require a new ATSC receiver....Say Bye, Bye to Blockbuster and NetFlixs....


In the mean time, I would expect to see PPV services via cable/FiOS and maybe SAT that will allow you to chose what program you want to view from an extensive library of programs/movies....aka OnDemand, PPV or IPTV.


However, due to bandwidth constraints (solvable with SDV on cable) and rarity of 1080p source material, it may take a couple years before we see very much on cable/FiOS. But the MSOs have stated their intention to make available 1000's of programs in the next two years--I expect that some of them will be material that was recorded in 1080p--whenever BD and HD-DVD quit dragging their feet and actually make 1080p readily available.... [I believe the delay in finalizing HDMI v.1.3 may have played a part in this delay...]


Oh, you were hoping for FREE OTA---fat chance, not until most viewers own HDTVs with a 1080p, HDMI 1.3+ interface....


========================================

Although many 1080i Plasmas use internal 1080p (and 720p) processing, most of the 720/768p LCDs and RPVs used a quality sapping downconversion process to deinterlace 1080i. So there is ample reason to buy a set with internal 1080p processing in order to not degrade today's 1080i signals:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5post7175775


----------



## DonB2

Did anyone else have OTA ATSC reception issues last night?


I could not get the Raleigh 17.1 in at all. And while I was watching the 11pm news on 5.1 it even locked up a few times.


I looked at where the storm front were and none were even close to me or the Garner farm.


-DonB2


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirectV is garbage. bottom line. hands down TWC would be most people's choice on here.



Um, no. Don't get me wrong, DirecTV is slowly working their way down to TWC's level, but there are still some key reasons I remain with DirecTV and haven't gone over to TWC. I keep comparing both regularly and expect that eventually I'll end up making the switch, barring DirecTV fixing their PQ issues and actually using all this new bandwidth from the new satellites to deliver me true HD. But I'll ask the questions that once answered in TWC's favor might get me to switch:


1) Will TWC have the NFL network games in HD for me this fall?


2) Will TWC have ESPN2-HD for college football games and other sports? There are sports besides the World Cup on this; I watched some College World Series games, for example, and I expect a fair number of college football games this fall.


3) Do the TWC DVRs have dual-tuner capability so I can either record two shows at once, or watch one channel while the other is recording? I make heavy use of this feature on our DirecTIVOs.


4) Is TWC all-digital here, or do I still get stuck with a selection of analog channels?


One key point remains: when I upgraded to HDTV almost 3 years ago, I sent e-mails off to TWC and DirecTV via their web page with a selection of questions. DirecTV answered the e-mail and had called me twice by the time I got home from work the next day with answers and some nice deals, while I never heard from TWC. I'm going to have to try that again soon, asking DirecTV some pointed questions about MPEG-4 and PQ, and TWC the questions above, and see who answers. Customer Service seems to remain tipped in DirecTV's favor, although they are slowly working their way down to TWC's level.


----------



## DonB2

pen15nv ,


If you are as long time a viewer of this board as you say you are. Why would you even ask as confrontational question as you did?


Hasn't enough dialog been spent on this board discussing the merits of which service is better?


Can't we move on?


Didn't this board just split off a few weeks ago because of this very topic?


-DONB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Will TWC have the NFL network games in HD for me this fall?
> 
> 
> 2) Will TWC have ESPN2-HD for college football games and other sports? There are sports besides the World Cup on this; I watched some College World Series games, for example, and I expect a fair number of college football games this fall.
> 
> 
> 3) Do the TWC DVRs have dual-tuner capability so I can either record two shows at once, or watch one channel while the other is recording? I make heavy use of this feature on our DirecTIVOs.
> 
> 
> 4) Is TWC all-digital here, or do I still get stuck with a selection of analog channels?



Question 1 and 2. I doubt TWC will have the NFL NetworkHD for a very long time. ESPN2HD seems to be questionable. Then again, you dont really have those channels in HD either, D* PQ is not HD. Have you ever seen true HD from Dish or TWC? If you have, im sure you know that there is just no comparison.


Question 3. Yes the SA 8300 HD DVR has Dual Tuners. TWC has had them for some time now.


Question 4. I beleive there are analog channels for those who still need them but TWC also offers the channel in digital in the 200's.


As I said before, D* is complete garbage. There is nothing you can say about them that will change anyone's mind.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question 1 and 2. I doubt TWC will have the NFL NetworkHD for a very long time. ESPN2HD seems to be questionable. Then again, you dont really have those channels in HD either, D* PQ is not HD. Have you ever seen true HD from Dish or TWC? If you have, im sure you know that there is just no comparison.



Agreed that DirecTV HD is not full HD. It's still a heck of a lot better than SD (and I do have a good comparison: OTA HD). A football game on NFL Network HD in DirecTV's HD-Lite is still better than no football game at all.


Not saying that DirecTV is the cat's meow it used to be. I'm currently in the waffling phase; they are annoying me to no end. Not quite badly enough to push me back to TWC, though, and all the annoyances I used to deal with. And some of the missing channels are ones I spend a decent chunk of time watching.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I said before, D* is complete garbage. There is nothing you can say about them that will change anyone's mind.



Quoted for truth but modified to say the same about TWC.










I've said it before, and I'll say it again. It's really a matter of chosing which crappy option you would like for your TV viewing. The "competition" seems to be driving all the providers to worse and worse service. I'm more loyal to TiVo than I am to any provider.


----------



## paulnccu

folks:

i currently have an HDTV (Sony) with a QAM tuner. i get basic cable in raleigh and get the four networks and PBS in HD via my cable connection.

i am considering upgrading TWC cable to get "standard" service.

my questions:

(1) will the upgrade in any way affect my HDTV capabilities? in other words, will i still get 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.2 and 4.0 as high def channels as i do now?

(2) will any other channels come in in "high def," such as TNT, ESPN, or Discovery (the analog channels of these networks come with the "Standard" service)? (I would assume that I will get the analog versions but not the HDTV versions)

(3) are there any more QAM HDTV channels available at this time -- i mean beyond the big 5 listed in (1) (we used to get TNT and Discovery)?


if, for some reasons, the questions annoy or offend anyone, please ignore them in lieu of berating me for posing them. i look forward to hearing from anyone wanting to be helpful, especially those who use a QAM tuner and TW cable.

thanks,

p


----------



## cbordman

1 - No, you will still get these channels


2 - No, you must have a cablecard or a cable box to get TNTHD, ESPNHD, INHD, HDNET, etc..


3 - not that i know of


I did not find any of your questions overly offensive.


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1 - No, you will still get these channels
> 
> 
> 2 - No, you must have a cablecard or a cable box to get TNTHD, ESPNHD, INHD, HDNET, etc..
> 
> 
> 3 - not that i know of
> 
> 
> I did not find any of your questions overly offensive.



Nor I your answers...thanx much, p


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if, for some reasons, the questions annoy or offend anyone, please ignore them in lieu of berating me for posing them.



Gosh. Did we get a reputation sometime as being mean and nasty to new folks in this thread? I thought we waited until we got to know folks before we got mean and nasty.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pen15nv ,
> 
> 
> If you are as long time a viewer of this board as you say you are. Why would you even ask as confrontational question as you did?
> 
> 
> Hasn't enough dialog been spent on this board discussing the merits of which service is better?
> 
> 
> Can't we move on?
> 
> 
> Didn't this board just split off a few weeks ago because of this very topic?
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Look, I feel I asked a valid question to the purpose of this board. I was hoping to draw on the experience of the members to solve a dilemma I was facing, not to draw your ire. I don't see how my question was confrontational and judging from the responses I got to it, I don't think anyone else thought it was either.


As a followup, I think I may be able to put a dish out on my balcony and tap into Dish for my HD viewing needs. Now if they would just add MHD to their lineup, I would be completely satisfied


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question 1 and 2. I doubt TWC will have the NFL NetworkHD for a very long time. ESPN2HD seems to be questionable.



Hmmm ... now why would you say that? Maybe, because TWC hasn't added a HD channel worth anything (Universal-HD is a joke) in 2 years. In the meantime, every major cable company and both satellite providers have the NFL Network and most now have ESPN2HD. I used to think there's no way that TWC would be so arrogant and not add the NFL Network, given that they are the cable provider for several NFL cities (NYC, Charlotte, Cinncinnati, Green Bay, Houston, etc.), but I agree with you-- they don't give a crap what you and I (and thousands of others) want. As for ESPN2HD ... I've been lied to so many times by Dressler on this subject (ex. "will have it by MLB opening day") that I've given up thinking that it will ever happen for TWC subs. Literally, subscribers could be outside of Time Warner's plush offices in New York with torches, and they'd hunker down protecting every last penny.


It's simple ... for the vast majority of us, it's all about programming. Yeah, yeah- I know (Posg, etc.)- TWC has great technology-- here's a little secret ... so does everybody else. The average subscriber wants content. Just as simple ... for TWC, it's all about (your) money. Save your replies about how "complex and difficult" these negotiations are, and how big-bad ABC/Disney is trying to screw poor little TWC-- yada yada yada. Ask yourself this ... why is TWC the only MSO (in the top 10 cable providers) to not carry the NFL Network? Why is ABC/Disney able to get carriage agreements with every other cable/sat provider except TWC?


What I really love are the forums where people rant (like I just have) and threaten to leave TWC. That's the biggest joke of all ... they could care less. Let's face it-- for those of us stuck with TWC (no satellite availability or other reasons), there is no choice- hence, their ability to ignore and collect. What amazes me, though is the arrogance. It's not like other cable companies don't enjoy the same monopolistic benefits. But, unlike Time Warner, they actually seem to care what their subscribers want with regard to programming- and agressively make it happen.


I guess the real answers to all of the "why ..." questions I pose is ... TWC does these these things------ because they can get away with it. Not long ago, I idealistically believed that I could make my feelings known, and if others felt the same way-- it would make a difference. I totally believe otherwise after years of frustration and disgust with TWC. You can call, e-mail, write letters, threaten, etc, etc until the end of time-- the TWC execs absolutely do not care. And, they never will as long as they are the only sheriff in town.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... now why would you say that? Maybe, because TWC hasn't added a HD channel worth anything (Universal-HD is a joke) in 2 years. In the meantime, every major cable company and both satellite providers have the NFL Network and most now have ESPN2HD. I used to think there's no way that TWC would be so arrogant and not add the NFL Network, given that they are the cable provider for several NFL cities (NYC, Charlotte, Cinncinnati, Green Bay, Houston, etc.), but I agree with you-- they don't give a crap what you and I (and thousands of others) want. As for ESPN2HD ... I've been lied to so many times by Dressler on this subject (ex. "will have it by MLB opening day") that I've given up thinking that it will ever happen for TWC subs. Literally, subscribers could be outside of Time Warner's plush offices in New York with torches, and they'd hunker down protecting every last penny.
> 
> 
> It's simple ... for the vast majority of us, it's all about programming. Yeah, yeah- I know (Posg, etc.)- TWC has great technology-- here's a little secret ... so does everybody else. The average subscriber wants content. Just as simple ... for TWC, it's all about (your) money. Save your replies about how "complex and difficult" these negotiations are, and how big-bad ABC/Disney is trying to screw poor little TWC-- yada yada yada. Ask yourself this ... why is TWC the only MSO (in the top 10 cable providers) to not carry the NFL Network? Why is ABC/Disney able to get carriage agreements with every other cable/sat provider except TWC?
> 
> 
> What I really love are the forums where people rant (like I just have) and threaten to leave TWC. That's the biggest joke of all ... they could care less. Let's face it-- for those of us stuck with TWC (no satellite availability or other reasons), there is no choice- hence, their ability to ignore and collect. What amazes me, though is the arrogance. It's not like other cable companies don't enjoy the same monopolistic benefits. But, unlike Time Warner, they actually seem to care what their subscribers want with regard to programming- and agressively make it happen.
> 
> 
> I guess the real answers to all of the "why ..." questions I pose is ... TWC does these these things------ because they can get away with it. Not long ago, I idealistically believed that I could make my feelings known, and if others felt the same way-- it would make a difference. I totally believe otherwise after years of frustration and disgust with TWC. You can call, e-mail, write letters, threaten, etc, etc until the end of time-- the TWC execs absolutely do not care. And, they never will as long as they are the only sheriff in town.



you have it all wrong. TWC is just very complex.


----------



## dslate69

If anyone that has HGTV-HD hasn't caught "Offbeat America", check it out.

One guy built a 3-story replica of Bourbon St. in his basement. Talk about the perfect house to party at.







Unbelievable.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/shows_hoba/..._39207,00.html


----------



## DonB2

Does the following offend anyone:


N.C. Senate Gives Unanimous Approval To Cable TV Changes


POSTED: 11:37 am EDT July 7, 2006

UPDATED: 11:37 am EDT July 7, 2006


RALEIGH, N.C. -- The Senate gave initial, unanimous approval Thursday to new rules for cable television service that proponents argue would lead to a deregulated video programming market, and hopefully lower prices.


Under the measure, any company that wants to provide pay television phone lines or broadband Internet would apply to the Secretary of State's Office to offer service in a coverage area.


Current rules require video programming providers to enter into franchise agreements with local governments, but traditional phone companies such as BellSouth and Embarq say those deals take too long to complete.


This era of expanding technology makes it the right time to change the regulations, the Senate's chief proponent of the House bill said.


"Let's apply that market principle of competition," said Sen. Dan Clodfelter, D-Mecklenburg, during the debate before the 48-0 vote. "Let that market work for us."


The Senate debate wasn't as robust as last month's debate in the House. Then, several lawmakers unsuccessfully pushed amendments that would require companies to offer television in rural or isolated areas or provide additional consumer protections from poor service.


Several senators said they were pleased about a companion bill now in a Senate committee to provide more money for community public access channels.


The video programming bill, scheduled for a final Senate vote Friday, also would ensure municipalities at least two public access channels to air local or government programming, and money to help with operating costs. If approved, the measure would return to the House, which approved a slightly different version.


-DonB2


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1 - No, you will still get these channels
> 
> 
> 2 - No, you must have a cablecard or a cable box to get TNTHD, ESPNHD, INHD, HDNET, etc..
> 
> 
> 3 - not that i know of
> 
> 
> I did not find any of your questions overly offensive.



folks: my TV has a cablecard slot (see 2, above).


thus, if i upgrade to standard TWC service, is there any advantage to connecting via the Cablecard or customary 75-ohm connection? i guess my first question would be if anyone knows if TWC will use a cablecard to connect "standard" service (or do you have to be on some sort of digital cable tier in order to connect via a cablecard)?

second, if i connect "standard" service through a cablecard, will this affect my QAM tuner HDTV reception i now get under "basic" cable (4.0, 5.1, 11.1, 17.1 50.2)? Will i lose these stations with a cablecard?

finally, if it is possible to get standard service via cablecard, will the cablecard connection somehow enable me to get HDTV stations -- say, e.g., espn-hd -- without having to upgrade to a digital service level? in other words, because of my TV's cablecard ability and/or QAM tuner, will i be able to get HD stations that normally aren't available under the "standard" service tier?


thanks in advance for any help you can be.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the following offend anyone:



Nope. One of the key obstacles to FIOS service being rolled out in other places is the need to negotiate franchise agreements with every single town along the way. If this gets my FIOS (or equivalent) and a much fatter internet pipe and forces the cable companies to compete (and maybe offer some of the missing channels), I'm all for it.


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of the key obstacles to FIOS service being rolled out in other places is the need to negotiate franchise agreements with every single town along the way.



Except, this is the "key obstacle" that cable companies around the country have been dealing with for years. Competition? Great! Gotta play by the same rules though. When's the last time you got a EAS message warning you about impending weather from your dish? Required for cable. What about must-carry? What about local access? Understood, changing times may call for changing rules, but even Big Bad Cable Co. deserves some respect for negotiating the legislative labyrinth all these years.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Except, this is the "key obstacle" that cable companies around the country have been dealing with for years. Competition? Great! Gotta play by the same rules though. When's the last time you got a EAS message warning you about impending weather from your dish? Required for cable. What about must-carry? What about local access? Understood, changing times may call for changing rules, but even Big Bad Cable Co. deserves some respect for negotiating the legislative labyrinth all these years.



Well, first off the cable companies have enjoyed a monopoly for decades. I'm not going to feel sorry for them because the rules just changed a little bit. They don't need to provide local channels from across the country, either (which is satellite is being required to do). Must carry affects satellite if they want to enter a market. Plus, they cable companies no longer need to reach local franchise agreements, so they have a much freeer hand.


The key behind this legislation is to make the rules exactly the same across the board for ALL TV providers. Satellite is getting the sales tax hit now as well, for example.


As for EAS, that's a federal requirement, and requirements are being worked on for satellite (DirecTV was working on a system involving the spotbeams that went through some debate with the FCC a while back; it was a while ago and I didn't pay much attention so I don't remember all the details). The FCC is working on levelling the playing field, applying the same rules to all providers with an eye towards increasing competition.


Satellite HAD an easier set of rules to deal with because they were the only competition for cable companies. Now that others are entering the arena (the telcos, plus some independents) and the technology has matured, states and the FCC are working to eliminate all the exceptions and special rules and make everyone play with the same restrictions / benefits. This sate law is one key step in that direction, and another step closer to being able to choose from multiple wired / wireless / satellite providers for telecomm needs.


And as I said above, if this means that in a couple of years I've got a multi-megabit 2-way broadband connection (making it easier to host multiplayer games, something difficult to do with RoadRunner's current limit on upload speeds) with a full HD lineup and no dealing with rain fade / weather, I'll be happy. I won't care if it's TWC, BellSouth, Verizon, Sprint, or DirecTV giving it to me, I'll just love having that option.


And it'd be cool if I could use TIVO as my DVR for whichever provider, using their fantastic UI and ability to stream shows across my LAN to other DVRs in the house to watch what I want when I want...


----------



## Greg T

D* VS TWC

I've had TWC for about 2 months now (Free install and $100 credit, so I thought I'd try the 8300 for free and get some DVHS recordings). HBO and ESPN look better on TWC. Discovery and TNT look about the same. HDnet sometimes looks worse on TWC (lots of pixelation on fast moving images vs D*) OTA stations look better than TWC HD locals and I get a lot more of them. I get UPN HD out of Greensboros as well as all of the Greensboro and Raleigh local stations in HD. The HD Tivo box by D* is far superior to the SA8300 (got another HDtivo for free by signing up for Sunday Ticket)

Not sure if everyone knows, but TWC does do rate shaping. Comcast seems to be the only company right now that passes through the HD without modifying. I recorded U2 Chicago tour on both systems and the compression artifacts where horrible on TWC. Albeit, TWC looked a littler sharper than D*.

I also get ESPN2 and Universal HD on D*. I get the two INHD stations on TWC. I prefer ESPN2 and Universal to INHD.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7510031 


I'm judging this on a Mitsubishi 65" 9" gunned WS65813.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* VS TWC
> 
> I've had TWC for about 2 months now (Free install and $100 credit, so I thought I'd try the 8300 for free and get some DVHS recordings). HBO and ESPN look better on TWC. Discovery and TNT look about the same. HDnet sometimes looks worse on TWC (lots of pixelation on fast moving images vs D*) OTA stations look better than TWC HD locals and I get a lot more of them. I get UPN HD out of Greensboros as well as all of the Greensboro and Raleigh local stations in HD. The HD Tivo box by D* is far superior to the SA8300 (got another HDtivo for free by signing up for Sunday Ticket)
> 
> Not sure if everyone knows, but TWC does do rate shaping. Comcast seems to be the only company right now that passes through the HD without modifying. I recorded U2 Chicago tour on both systems and the compression artifacts where horrible on TWC. Albeit, TWC looked a littler sharper than D*.
> 
> I also get ESPN2 and Universal HD on D*. I get the two INHD stations on TWC. I prefer ESPN2 and Universal to INHD.
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7510031
> 
> 
> I'm judging this on a Mitsubishi 65" 9" gunned WS65813.



I'm located in Raleigh and have TWC with an 8300 and for the last year or so the picture has been great. I have HBO, Showtime, HD Suite and all channels are fine. I also have an OTA antenna and the local channels on TWC look the same to me.


When I first got the HD service, there were a lot of problems with the signal strength being either too weak or too strong. They had to replace our lines to the house and make other adjustments to get the signal just right for both the TV and computer. If your picture is as bad as you state, you should call their service and have them check out signal. The problem may be fixable.

Good luck,


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gillcup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm located in Raleigh and have TWC with an 8300 and for the last year or so the picture has been great. I have HBO, Showtime, HD Suite and all channels are fine. I also have an OTA antenna and the local channels on TWC look the same to me.



I'm in Cary and completely agree. The picture via QAM is slightly better than through the 8300, but I would judge it as stellar. Have your lines/connectors checked.


----------



## dslate69

Charter cable adding two high-def stations in the St. Louis area
http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/07/10/cha...st-louis-area/ 


MTV's high-def channel (MHD) coming to Comcast in August?
http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/07/10/mtv...ast-in-august/ 


TWC may be the only provider without a HD plan. Well, DirecTv too but at least they have Sunday Ticket.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC may be the only provider without a HD plan. Well, DirecTv too but at least they have Sunday Ticket.



Now, now. They have a plan. It just doesn't involve adding any HD channels until the next great thing in cable delivery comes out. You know that switched digital thing is such a flash in a pan. But you wait. In 10 years cable will have the greatest technology ever, and TWC will be right on the forefront.


----------



## okeefer

I'm getting Dish network installed Friday morning. I understand Raleigh HD locals are uplinked and will be available soon on 119 (or 118.75) satellite. What dish do I need installed to receive these channels in addition to the Platinum HD channels?


I think they are planning to install a dish 1000. Do I need to get a 1000+ ?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *okeefer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting Dish network installed Friday morning. I understand Raleigh HD locals are uplinked and will be available soon on 119 (or 118.75) satellite. What dish do I need installed to receive these channels in addition to the Platinum HD channels?
> 
> 
> I think they are planning to install a dish 1000. Do I need to get a 1000+ ?



You will definitely need a + dish to get 118.7 but, I don't think they will install it for you now if they even have one unless you are getting International channels.

There hasn't been an official HD-Locals announcement for this area so you will probably have to get a 1000 now and have them upgrade to a + later.

You may be better off postponing the install for a couple of weeks to see if they make the move to +'s in this area.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69,


Dish and Direct TV won't be accessing the same satellite for local HD broadcasts will they?


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> 
> Dish and Direct TV won't be accessing the same satellite for local HD broadcasts will they?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



No, they don't play well together.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69 ,


Thought so, but all of a sudden I got thinking that maybe dish and direct had taken off the gloves and there was a standard sat that they both were accessing.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69 ,
> 
> 
> Thought so, but all of a sudden I got thinking that maybe dish and direct had taken off the gloves and there was a standard sat that they both were accessing.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



There has been talk in the past and even fairly recent speculation of combining the overlap (ecspecially locals; SD and HD). But if anything were to ever happen it would be on the backend (delivery to the SATs) first, then 5 to 10 years before the 2 SATs could swap all their customers out to a universal SAT box.

The only way I see it ever happening is a full fledged merger, which Cable would fight tooth and nail like they did before.

But with more competition in the market with FIOS, IPTV and Wireless options, I can see it getting past the FCC next go round. The big question is; would the consumer be better off? I think so, if Charlie were at the helm.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ultimate goal is "plug and play". Go to Best Buy, pick out a TV, bring it home, connect it to your cable drop, activate your account on screen, order a VOD HDTV movie immediately without having to wait through a phone queue, wait for an installer, etc.
> 
> 
> You see my friend, truck rolls are _extremely_ expensive. There's the vehicle, and the insurance, and the gas, and the labor. And the lost revenue while the potential customer waits, OCAP potentially eliminates all that.
> 
> 
> It will take a few years to get there. But once you're there, your DONE. One way CableCARD is a silly stop gap that is only a response to a government mandate.
> 
> 
> Things worth having are worth waiting for, or at least I've been told.



Many CableCARD problems are fixed by a firmware update to the HDTV....but only after many CC swapouts, multiple visits and waiting for the customer to rustle up the fix from the HDTV manfacturer....


Checkout both Jun 2006 "Regulatory Filings" by NCTA for nitty gritty details re CableCARD problems--and solutions:
http://www.ncta.com/IssueBrief.aspx?contentId=2711 


Seems a waste to debug the next gen two-way M-Cards (CC-II) with OCAP when DCAS goes operational a year later....


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Many CableCARD problems are fixed by a firmware update to the HDTV....but only after many CC swapouts, multiple visits and waiting for the customer to rustle up the fix from the HDTV manfacturer....
> 
> 
> Checkout both Jun 2006 "Regulatory Filings" by NCTA for nitty gritty details re CableCARD problems--and solutions:
> http://www.ncta.com/IssueBrief.aspx?contentId=2711
> 
> 
> Seems a waste to debug the next gen two-way M-Cards (CC-II) with OCAP when DCAS goes operational a year later....



Don't try to confuse anybody here with _facts_







.


----------



## DonB2

I turned on OTA PBS HD 4.1 a little early last night before the Coustou special and see PBS is dropping Carolina Now - something about not having enough money in the budget which I find surprising when I look at how the Raleigh area has grown in the last 5 years. But I guess that does not mean they are receiving any more money from people.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I turned on OTA PBS HD 4.1 a little early last night before the Coustou special and see PBS is dropping Carolina Now - something about not having enough money in the budget which I find surprising when I look at how the Raleigh area has grown in the last 5 years. But I guess that does not mean they are receiving any more money from people.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



This would be the perfect time for PBS to go "For Profit".

If PBS-HD and PBS-Kids were national channels, who here thinks they wouldn't make it? And by "it", I mean lots and lots of money.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69,


So are you saying that "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" are unique to Raleigh only?


I thought most of the "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" were produced nationally for all the PBS stations to share.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> 
> So are you saying that "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" are unique to Raleigh only?
> 
> 
> I thought most of the "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" were produced nationally for all the PBS stations to share.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



No that's not what I am saying.

I mean for "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" to go national in the since "Discovery-HD and Noggin" are national. There is no need for a PBS local affiliate if they can't compete without Tax dollars. They need to say good-bye to OTA if they can't make a profit selling commercials in any given market.

My point (and I appologize for not being clearer) is that if they market PBS-HD as "a Discovery-HD want-a-be" and PBS-Kids as a "Noggin want-a-be" they will surely make lots of money.

Now it may be possible that they could compete in the OTA market "For Profit" but not as easily. Although if PBS dropped the shows people don't watch and simulcasted in HD, it would be doable.


----------



## posg

Rumours abound that INHD2 is to be discontinued by In Demand networks effective August 1. If anything, it will put pressure on TWC to find a replacement, perhaps finally ESPN2HD??? Big fat yawn....


Also, in the "I told you so" department, USDTV filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy protection. Maybe General Motors can bail them out.


----------



## DonB2

dslate69 ,


Now I get it , thanks.



posg,


"USDTV filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy protection."


Hmm. I went to their website at:

http://www.usdtv.com/ 


And I don't see any mention of that East Coast Market they were expanding into. Maybe that fell through.


However I see they are offering STARZ now.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, in the "I told you so" department, USDTV filed for chapter 7 bankruptcy protection. ...



One more reason for TWC to go on with business as usual.

Once TWC actually has to compete, I wonder if they will remember how.


----------



## DonB2

"One more reason for TWC to go on with business as usual.

Once TWC actually has to compete, I wonder if they will remember how. "


Maybe TWC should do like service departments at major car dealers do and split up in to competive Red Teams and Blue teams.


-DonB2


----------



## quango




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe TWC should do like service departments at major car dealers do and split up in to competive Red Teams and Blue teams.



I don't know... that might cost as much as a truck roll, which we all know is To Be Avoided At All Costs, hence TWC's enthusiastic support for self-installs of CableCARDs and DVRs.


----------



## Zilla

Fox HD (ch. 113.4) goes in and out. Is this normal?


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Got a question for you guys.


I have standard TWC, no box or HD (I do have a HD TV).


If I bring my neighbors HD8300 to my house, can we watch HD and all the stations he gets but I don't? Or is TWC set up to where each box only works at one address?


Also, If I buy an 8300 on ebay (or wherever) will it work with TWC here in Raleigh?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Also,

anyone local selling (or know a retailer who has) an LG or Sony OTA HD DVR?


Tweeter has clearanced the sony's, but of course don't have any left. CC used to carry the LG, but I didn't see it in the Raleigh Stores last week.


Thanks again.


----------



## posg

Apparently WRAZ-DT has dropped the grey side bars from 4:3 content nested in their 16:9 transmission.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently WRAZ-DT has dropped the grey side bars from 4:3 content nested in their 16:9 transmission.



I noticed that last night also. Hope that was just a fluke. For some reason, the gray sidebars are more pleasing to me than black on 4:3 content.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a question for you guys.
> 
> 
> I have standard TWC, no box or HD (I do have a HD TV).
> 
> 
> If I bring my neighbors HD8300 to my house, can we watch HD and all the stations he gets but I don't? Or is TWC set up to where each box only works at one address?
> 
> 
> Also, If I buy an 8300 on ebay (or wherever) will it work with TWC here in Raleigh?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



The neighbor's would probably work. But buying one off of EBAY probably would not, as it would not be authorized in the TWC system.


When we moved from raleigh to holly springs, we took the 8300HD with us. It wouldn't do anything at the new house until cable was installed. we couldn't even watch programs that were already recorded.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a question for you guys.
> 
> 
> I have standard TWC, no box or HD (I do have a HD TV).
> 
> 
> If I bring my neighbors HD8300 to my house, can we watch HD and all the stations he gets but I don't? Or is TWC set up to where each box only works at one address?
> 
> ...



Is there a reason you just don't try it ?

I think the general consensus would be it won't blow up the box.


It may not work because of a trap on the line, although it might. Until you actually try it you won't know.


A little advice: You always learn more by doing than asking.


----------



## DonB2

jkiddcarolina,



Just curious why you need these two specific models "LG or Sony OTA HD DVR" are they being phased out and not replaced?


-Don


----------



## jkiddcarolina

DonB2,

Well, I just need a DVR that is QAM capable. And I'd like to get one on the cheap. These are just the two units I've found that meet the requirement.


I don't think they are being replaced though, seems like OTA DVR's aren't very popular.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

dslate69,

I just didn't want to hassle with it if it were obvious to you folks that it would't work.


Just a thought though; if it does work, whats to keep my neighbor from adding another box to his account ($10 or so) and giving it to me to use?


Just seems like I'm missing something.


----------



## DonB2

"OTA DVR's aren't very popular"


I hear you. The choice of OTA HD ATSC tuners appears to be shrinking also.


Does CC have a online Web page with any?


-DonB2


----------



## jkiddcarolina

Thanks cbordman,

ebay has the 8000HD model for Buy It Now $60. Seems like a good deal, but I guess you would have to know someone on the "inside" of TWC to get it to function.


----------



## jkiddcarolina

"Does CC have a online Web page with any"


they have a samsung and a generic model, but no DVR's


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jkiddcarolina
> 
> Got a question for you guys.
> 
> 
> I have standard TWC, no box or HD (I do have a HD TV).
> 
> 
> If I bring my neighbors HD8300 to my house, can we watch HD and all the stations he gets but I don't? Or is TWC set up to where each box only works at one address?
> 
> ...



If you're on the same head-end server (usually neighborhood) that he is on, it'll probally work, however TWC can measue the signal return path times to the headend and tell if the box has been moved to a different location unless he/she just lives next door. If he/she is on a different headend server, they will probally just shut the HD8300 down and you'll have to call TWC to get it reactivated.


The number of boxes on a headend has to be limited so that they all/nearly all can watch "different" on-demand programs without exceeded the available cable bandwidth.


These *opinions* are based on long time TWC customer and reading a lot of forum entries on how the Raleigh TWC system works. It's amazingly complex and interesting setup.


----------



## DonB2

I just got back from Sears at Southpoint and was looking at the HD and ED Plasmas, they all had the same Dish "VOOM" promo being displayed.


I honestly can't say I saw any improvement in the picture quality between any of the HD and ED Plasmas.


I am guessing the Dish Promo was not truly in 16:9 HD but possibly more in line with DVD quality res.



But of course not sure and didn't ask a salesperson because I did not expect they would know.


And why do they call it "Southpoint"? What is it south of ?


DONB2


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkiddcarolina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> I just didn't want to hassle with it if it were obvious to you folks that it would't work.
> 
> 
> Just a thought though; if it does work, whats to keep my neighbor from adding another box to his account ($10 or so) and giving it to me to use?
> 
> 
> Just seems like I'm missing something.



It should only be about $10 to add digital service to your account and get a free box. A 2nd DVR is $9 box fee + $7 DVR fee, $16 a month.


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by jkiddcarolina

dslate69,

I just didn't want to hassle with it if it were obvious to you folks that it would't work.


Just a thought though; if it does work, whats to keep my neighbor from adding another box to his account ($10 or so) and giving it to me to use?


Just seems like I'm missing something."


Maybe the third neighbor who would turn you in to TWC if he found out. But just a guess.


-DonB2


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Originally Posted by jkiddcarolina
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> I just didn't want to hassle with it if it were obvious to you folks that it would't work.
> 
> 
> Just a thought though; if it does work, whats to keep my neighbor from adding another box to his account ($10 or so) and giving it to me to use?
> 
> 
> Just seems like I'm missing something."
> 
> 
> Maybe the third neighbor who would turn you in to TWC if he found out. But just a guess.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



In the Diagnostic Menu, you'll see that STBs measure the time delay back to the local node.

Your STB can turn you in as a cable thief if you have abnormal wiring length.


----------



## DonB2

"In the Diagnostic Menu, you'll see that STBs measure the time delay back to the local node.

Your STB can turn you in as a cable thief if you have abnormal wiring length. "


How long a distance is that typically ? Less than a mile?


TWC must use some very accurate equipment to measure that minute a delay considering how fast an electron moves.


It would seem that just changes in temperature which in turn would effect the conductivity would be enough to throw off the measurement let alone a bad Balon or two.


But what do I know, Law enforcement officers measure speed vs distance all day long with radar guns.


-DonB2


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got back from Sears at Southpoint and was looking at the HD and ED Plasmas, they all had the same Dish "VOOM" promo being displayed.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say I saw any improvement in the picture quality between any of the HD and ED Plasmas.
> 
> 
> I am guessing the Dish Promo was not truly in 16:9 HD but possibly more in line with DVD quality res.
> 
> 
> 
> But of course not sure and didn't ask a salesperson because I did not expect they would know.
> 
> 
> And why do they call it "Southpoint"? What is it south of ?
> 
> 
> DONB2



1. Yeah, I just bought a washer and dryer there this week and was browsing the TV dept...their displays looked like ****...I'm guessing poor setup.


2. I think its at the south point of Durham...


----------



## Greg T

Anyone have any luck with TWC and CableCard? I just got cablecard setup on my Toshiba 42HP95 Plasma on Saturday. I'ts been a glitchy nighmare every since. I'm to the point now where I can get INHDs, Discover, TNT, the HDnets and ESPN HD perfectly. Both of the HBO's say that I don't have enough signal. PBS breaks up and NBC breaks up. Anyone having issues with their QAM tuners with these stations?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck with TWC and CableCard? I just got cablecard setup on my Toshiba 42HP95 Plasma on Saturday. I'ts been a glitchy nighmare every since. I'm to the point now where I can get INHDs, Discover, TNT, the HDnets and ESPN HD perfectly. Both of the HBO's say that I don't have enough signal. PBS breaks up and NBC breaks up. Anyone having issues with their QAM tuners with these stations?



I've always been under the impression that CableCard is an access and descrambling device, so if you're having signal strength problems that is more likely your location than the cablecard.


----------



## Greg T

I think it's just buggy. This Morning I got HBOHD, but no HDnet.


----------



## DonB2

"1. Yeah, I just bought a washer and dryer there this week and was browsing the TV dept...their displays looked like ****...I'm guessing poor setup.


2. I think its at the south point of Durham... "


1. Thats possible.

2. Yeah that must be where they came up with the name.


-Thanks Don


----------



## mhs1970

Somewhat disapointed as I was misled by the sales guy that I would "definitely" get locals in HD in my area. That was a lie.


My observation/confusion: I have a Panasonic EDTV 42" plasma display. Since day 1 of ownership (now two years), have only used the BNC component terminal board inputs. HD picture quality w/ TWC was decent. Display (or cable box?) would self-adjust signal (720, 1080, etc.) to be compatible with monitor and fill screen. In other words, I would not have to use the zoom feature on the monitor to fill screen.


With DISH HD signal, I must manually zoom the display so that the signal fills my screen. Picture quality seems comparible; no drastic difference.


Questions from a self-admitted novice:

1) Why the difference?

2) Would this be similar if I used the DVI input/interface instead (which I don't yet have)?

3) Would picture quality be significantly improved with DVI board?

4) Are local channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX) in HD via satelite right around the corner (this year), or is this a crock? What's the hold-up?


Thanks.


----------



## DonB2

"Somewhat disapointed as I was misled by the sales guy that I would "definitely" get locals in HD in my area. That was a lie."


So you were misled that you would "definitely" get locals in HD by the Dish salesperson or you were misled by the salesperson that sold you the Panasonic EDTV two years ago?


-DonB2


----------



## mhs1970

The former; I knew I was getting ED when I purchased the plasma, and I'm satisfied with it. But the DISH guy telling me I would have locals in "HD" was misleading.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhs1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The former; I knew I was getting ED when I purchased the plasma, and I'm satisfied with it. But the DISH guy telling me I would have locals in "HD" was misleading.



You will have locals in "HD", just not tonight.


They have been uplinked and will be available as one of the next couple of cities. I say within 30 days or so. The problem is no one knows their plan. If they are made active where they were uplinked (118) then you will have to participate in a dish swap to a + dish. If they move them off 118 to 129 after they finish shuffling the Internationals then as long as you have a 1000, you will get them.


Did you get the vip622 as your receiver ? If so you already have HD locals via OTA tuner built in.


TWC's reciever would handshake with your tv on every channel if you had 1080i,720p,480p and 480i all checked. DISH's current software does not do pass-thru. You pick a resolution and that is it. They are planning a software release to add pass-thru, supposedly Summer but more likely Fall.


----------



## mhs1970

Thanks for the info dslate69. I have the 1000 and the vip622 tuner. When you say I already get "HD locals via OTA tuner built in", you mean if I purchase and mount my own antenna, right?


Thanks.


----------



## Scooper

Exactly.


Buy and install an OTA antenna and you can watch the locals in HD tonight.


Otherwise, you'll have to wait for Dish to make them available.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhs1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info dslate69. I have the 1000 and the vip622 tuner. When you say I already get "HD locals via OTA tuner built in", you mean if I purchase and mount my own antenna, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I do have an 8-Bay Chimney mounted antenna and it works great.

However if you ask the question I am sure you will get an answer to the cheapest best quality indoor antenna from the plethora of HDTV experienced forum readers.


My guess would be that you could buy a $10 cheapie and get some depending where you live. Remember most places (walmart, BB) have liberal return policies.


Any questions on the vip622, let me know. Being able to record 3 HD channels at once, 30-sec skip ahead, 9day 16:9 guide, hide channels in the guide, keyword recordings; are just the tip of the iceberg.










Oh, and welcome to High-Def Heaven.


----------



## dslate69

The NFL Network announced its plans to air 52 preseason games in 24 days - 15 of which will be offered in high definition, six will be live.

During the NFL's four-week preseason beginning Aug. 10, the NFL Network will air every game throughout the preseason except for the 13 nationally-televised games by league partners CBS, ESPN, FOX and NBC.


For most of the games, NFL Network will use the television feeds of local broadcasters and make use of both sets of announcers, the net said.


In addition to the preseason games, NFL Network will air three NFL Total Access: No Huddle shows. 'No Huddle' is a live look-in show that drops in around the league during live games.


A complete schedule can be found at http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork .


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No that's not what I am saying.
> 
> I mean for "PBS-HD and PBS-Kids" to go national in the since "Discovery-HD and Noggin" are national.



"Sprout" is the PBS-Kids national channel. My kids watch it most nights ("The Goodnight Show") before bed on DirecTV.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NFL Network announced its plans to air 52 preseason games in 24 days - 15 of which will be offered in high definition, six will be live.
> 
> During the NFL's four-week preseason beginning Aug. 10, the NFL Network will air every game throughout the preseason except for the 13 nationally-televised games by league partners CBS, ESPN, FOX and NBC.
> 
> 
> For most of the games, NFL Network will use the television feeds of local broadcasters and make use of both sets of announcers, the net said.
> 
> 
> In addition to the preseason games, NFL Network will air three NFL Total Access: No Huddle shows. 'No Huddle' is a live look-in show that drops in around the league during live games.
> 
> 
> A complete schedule can be found at http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork .



Uh ... that's nice. But, for us unfortunate TWC customers, the NFL Network is nowhere to be seen. Enjoy satellite subs.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh ... that's nice. But, for us unfortunate TWC customers, the NFL Network is nowhere to be seen. Enjoy satellite subs.



I know. I was being a stinker.









It was actually news today on skyreport. I knew I would get 8 reg season games but the preseason is a nice bonus.

I am secure enough with my masculinity to tell ya, I have been watching more HGTV-HD than anything lately. Of course that will change very soon.


Come over to the darkside. There is plenty of HD for everyone.


----------



## mhs1970

Ok all, what's the cheapest best quality indoor HD antenna out there?


----------



## mhs1970

dslate69:


I'm very interested in how to record 3 HD channels at once, 30-sec skip ahead, 9day 16:9 guide, hide channels in the guide, keyword recordings...


...still trying to learn all the vip622 has to offer. I suppose I could read the manual...


I would love to learn how to hide channels that I don't have or want to see in the guide. That would be nirvana.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know. I was being a stinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually news today on skyreport. I knew I would get 8 reg season games but the preseason is a nice bonus.
> 
> I am secure enough with my masculinity to tell ya, I have been watching more HGTV-HD than anything lately. Of course that will change very soon.
> 
> 
> Come over to the darkside. There is plenty of HD for everyone.



Does anyone really watch re-runs of pre-season games??


----------



## DonB2

"Does anyone really watch re-runs of pre-season games?? "


My guess is yes IF they are in HD.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"Ok all, what's the cheapest best quality indoor HD antenna out there?"


For this neck of the woods you will need one that at least does UHF. I would go with a around $50.00 powered one from Walmart or Radio Shack if it does not work return it.


There also is that Silver something - I forget the exact name. It is not powered and sorta looks like a Jet Model placed on a stand. Worked pretty good for me but kept coming apart so I took it back.


-DonB2


----------



## holl_ands

The highly rated Zenith/Philips/Gemini SILVER SENSOR come both unamplified (ZHDTV1, ZHDTV1Z, PHDTV1)

without VHF rabbit ears....and amplified with VHF rabbit ears in a protective case (PHDTV3):
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=br_ss_hs...0&Go.y=0&Go=Go 


Also note that Terk makes unamplified (HDTVi) and amplified (HDTVa) equivalent models, both with VHF rabbit ears.


----------



## DonB2

holl_ands,


Thanks, that is it the Silver Sensor.


One problem I have found with powered indoor antennas is that if you find the need to move it around attempting to get a better signal, you will find it is a PITA also dragging the power cord around.


Don't ask me how I know.


Sometimes you can just find someone to borrow an indoor antenna from.



-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhs1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I would love to learn how to hide channels that I don't have or want to see in the guide. That would be nirvana.



This a feature every receiver should have. I hated TWC's box that shows XXX channel listings and even PPV's that I would never purchase.


The vip622 has a feature to create several personalized guides called Favorites (under preferences) that you can cycle thru by pressing the guide button repeatedly. By default there is an "All Channels", "All Subscribed", "All HD Channels". The Personalized Favorites won't show unless you have created them.


A more advanced way that I also do is Lock all the channels that I don't want to see then Hide Locked in the settings. There is also a setting to Hide PPV and Hide Adult, but I Lock those anyway so they would already be hidden. This is great for Hiding channels you don't subscribe to in all Guide views, even the "All Channels".

I even Hide all the music channels that I don't listen to frequently to have a less cluttered guide. It is very easy to Unhide Locked when in the mood to listen to music or get a PPV.


You just got a HUGE upgrade in Receiver Power so it will take some time to understand you can accomplish what TWC made impossible.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone really watch re-runs of pre-season games??



Without checking I think 6 are Live.


Remember that aren't re-runs unless they were run the first time.


Of the delayed showings I will most assuredly watch the Redskins that weren't shown Live. Of the rest, Sportscenter will have told me the games worth catching even knowing the outcome.


----------



## dslate69

Posg, where are you ?

Are you on hold with TWC ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg, where are you ?
> 
> Are you on hold with TWC ?



Remember the old cartoon of the skeleton sitting in front of the computer monitor with the caption "Waiting on Tech Support"???


I've updated it to a skeleton of myself sitting in front of my HDTV with the caption "Waiting on new HD channels from TWC".


Actually been on the road lately, and when I _am_ home it's all I can do to empty the DVR and catch up with the Netflix.


Sidebar: WNCN has sure gotten it's act together since Media General took over. Last week's misspellings included "Hot & Humind", "Hot & Humis", and "Choc. Showers".


"Choc. Showers" = Chocolate Showers ????


----------



## posg

This may be the worst night of network TV in history. Can you say American Idol Redux???


CBS - Rockstar Supernova

NBC - America's Got Talent

ABC - The One

UPN - America's Next Top Model

FOX - So You Think You Can Dance


Too bad these shows have absolutely no rerun value, or we'd be seeing "TSN - Talent Show Network" popping up on a cable or satellite provider near you.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be the worst night of network TV in history. Can you say American Idol Redux???
> 
> 
> CBS - Rockstar Supernova
> 
> NBC - America's Got Talent
> 
> ABC - The One
> 
> UPN - America's Next Top Model
> 
> FOX - So You Think You Can Dance
> 
> 
> Too bad these shows have absolutely no rerun value, or we'd be seeing "TSN - Talent Show Network" popping up on a cable or satellite provider near you.



Actually, America's Got Talent is pretty good. Not to be taken serious as American Idol is, i guess. I think of it more like The Gong Show with really bad celebrity judges. Hasselhoff has used the "Kit get me out of here" line already.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be the worst night of network TV in history. Can you say American Idol Redux???
> 
> 
> CBS - Rockstar Supernova
> 
> NBC - America's Got Talent
> 
> ABC - The One
> 
> UPN - America's Next Top Model
> 
> FOX - So You Think You Can Dance
> 
> 
> Too bad these shows have absolutely no rerun value, or we'd be seeing "TSN - Talent Show Network" popping up on a cable or satellite provider near you.



It would be on a Time Warner tier that no one pays for. ( a la GSN)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be on a Time Warner tier that no one pays for. ( a la GSN)



Yes, one that I certainly wouldn't pay for.


dslate, I'm shocked. America's Got Talent isn't even HD. I surprised anyone with VOOM would ever....well never mind.
























Oh, the latest rumour is that Rupert may try to buy Charlie out. I think Rupert could pull it off. I think he's considerably more savvy navigating the political waters than Chuck.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be the worst night of network TV in history. Can you say American Idol Redux???
> 
> 
> CBS - Rockstar Supernova
> 
> NBC - America's Got Talent
> 
> ABC - The One
> 
> UPN - America's Next Top Model
> 
> FOX - So You Think You Can Dance
> 
> 
> Too bad these shows have absolutely no rerun value, or we'd be seeing "TSN - Talent Show Network" popping up on a cable or satellite provider near you.



I don't even look at networks over the Summer months. Plenty of new stuff to watch on TNT, USA, Sci-Fi, HBO, FX ... I'm actually quite glad the networks are a Dead Zone of their own. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------



## toadfannc

BTW ... through a friend who e-mailed Dressler (VP, TWC Programming) a couple of days ago about whether ESPN2HD and the NFL Network (SD and/or HD) will be available by September 1st ...


In his typical fashion, he responded- "we are negotiating hard and are very hopeful". Translation: no **'ing way.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> dslate, I'm shocked. America's Got Talent isn't even HD. I surprised anyone with VOOM would ever....well never mind.



I always liked the Gong Show. I am boggled that it is not in HD, it would only take 3-4 HD cameras. At least give me FOX High Resolution WideScreen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, the latest rumour is that Rupert may try to buy Charlie out. I think Rupert could pull it off. I think he's considerably more savvy navigating the political waters than Chuck.



If this happens, it will be because Washington finally came to it's senses and realized one Big SAT company wouldn't be a monopoly like Cable IS a monopoly.

But instead it would still be one small player competing to provide channels to every home in america. I don't see the difference with a rural house that's only choice is SAT and the many more houses and apartments whose only choice is cable. Instead of blocking a merger make Cable run lines to every house in america then SAT couldn't be a monopoly. As far as the merger goes, I don't know if it would be a good thing or not, but I would feel more comfortable if Charlie was at the helm keeping prices low.

If the last merger didn't go thru before because Chuck is stupid, so be it. I like to think the reason the last merger didn't go thru is because Washington is stupid.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW ... through a friend who e-mailed Dressler (VP, TWC Programming) a couple of days ago about whether ESPN2HD and the NFL Network (SD and/or HD) will be available by September 1st ...
> 
> 
> In his typical fashion, he responded- "we are negotiating hard and are very hopeful". Translation: no **'ing way.



ESPN2HD has exactly 9.5 hours of HD programming this week, of which 2 is softball and 7.5 is National Hot Rod Association.


This channel is a total piece of crap which I hope Time Warner never wastes the bandwidth which could be used for something worthwhile !!!!!!!!!


NFL Network is a niche network that should be sold as a premium service to sports junkies, and I mean junkies. Problem is the NFL is greedy and wants to dig into _everyone's_ pockets. They already get enough out of mine.


If you want to watch reruns of Sundays games, get a frickin' DVR already !!!!!!!!! Oh I forgot about the six live throw away games per year to sweeten the pot. YAWN !!!!!


Speaking only for myself and the 80% of the population who couldn't give a crap about regular season NFL football.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD has exactly 9.5 hours of HD programming this week, of which 2 is softball and 7.5 is National Hot Rod Association.
> 
> 
> This channel is a total piece of crap which I hope Time Warner never wastes the bandwidth which could be used for something worthwhile !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NFL Network is a niche network that should be sold as a premium service to sports junkies, and I mean junkies. Problem is the NFL is greedy and wants to dig into _everyone's_ pockets. They already get enough out of mine.
> 
> 
> If you want to watch reruns of Sundays games, get a frickin' DVR already !!!!!!!!! Oh I forgot about the six live throw away games per year to sweeten the pot. YAWN !!!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking only for myself and the 80% of the population who couldn't give a crap about regular season NFL football.



Guess you'd rather have Universal-HD and the other worthless all-HD channels that show the same 5 1980s re-runs continuously.


Who cares how many total hours are in HD? I'll admit, I'm a sports junkie. And, you're right about the NFL-- they don't want their channel relagated to some tier, clumped with the Tennis Channel and the Game Show Network. But ... to say that 80% of the population doesn't care about the NFL-- what century are you living in, buddy? The NFL transcends sports-- it's one of the most popular TV entities that exists today. Every other major cable provider and satellite company knows this and offers the NFL Network. But not TWC-- oh no, they'd rather give you more shopping networks and On-Demand Solataire.


Just because you don't like sports, don't assume everyone out there would prefer "Knight Rider" and "Quantum Leap" re-runs.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD has exactly 9.5 hours of HD programming this week, of which 2 is softball and 7.5 is National Hot Rod Association.
> 
> 
> This channel is a total piece of crap which I hope Time Warner never wastes the bandwidth which could be used for something worthwhile !!!!!!!!!



The same could be said for the networks this time of year. When College Football and Basketball rolls around see if you can make the same comment. You do have a point, I would settle for them only making it available during the sports seasons that I care about to save money. I wonder if a la carte will penalize me for this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network is a niche network that should be sold as a premium service to sports junkies, and I mean junkies. Problem is the NFL is greedy and wants to dig into _everyone's_ pockets. They already get enough out of mine.
> 
> 
> If you want to watch reruns of Sundays games, get a frickin' DVR already !!!!!!!!! Oh I forgot about the six live throw away games per year to sweeten the pot. YAWN !!!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking only for myself and the 80% of the population who couldn't give a crap about regular season NFL football.



NFL Network is niche, but it's my niche. They will have 14 Live HD games, 6 of those being preseason. And I think you are a little off with your math the NFL is Americas #1 national sport for TV viewers. As much as some people pay to go to games or pay for Sunday Ticket to see games they wouldn't ordinarily have gotten, having NFL Network for 14 Live games and replays of all of your favorite teams games that weren't shown in your market, seems like a bargain to me. Of course I have it and I am happy about that.







And if a Football fan that doesn't have it wants to rationalize on why it's ok not to have it, that's fine. What ever makes them sleep at night.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess you'd rather have Universal-HD and the other worthless all-HD channels that show the same 5 1980s re-runs continuously.
> 
> 
> Who cares how many total hours are in HD? I'll admit, I'm a sports junkie. And, you're right about the NFL-- they don't want their channel relagated to some tier, clumped with the Tennis Channel and the Game Show Network. But ... to say that 80% of the population doesn't care about the NFL-- what century are you living in, buddy? The NFL transcends sports-- it's one of the most popular TV entities that exists today. Every other major cable provider and satellite company knows this and offers the NFL Network. But not TWC-- oh no, they'd rather give you more shopping networks and On-Demand Solataire.
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like sports, don't assume everyone out there would prefer "Knight Rider" and "Quantum Leap" re-runs.



I never watch Universal HD, but they aren't charging the cable operator $2.95/month/sub either.


While play-off and home town audiences may be large, I think you'd be surprised at how small NFL audiences actually are. Regular season games are typically way less than 10% of available households.


ESPN weekly circulation is typically somewhere in the 6% of total TV households. That number indicates the percentage of households that view the channel at least once a week, not a percentage of viewers tuned in at any time. That means that 94% of the households don't use it at all.


ESPN is often not even in the top ten CABLE networks. Their viewer numbers are typically in the hundreds of thousands, not in the millions.


As a non-sports fan, I think a large enough portion of my cable bill already goes to programming I don't use. ESPN and NFL Networks are simply being greedy, and are willing to give their channels away to the satellite providers in order to hold the cable operators hostage.


The thing I dislike most about sports is that the competition has become subserviant to the money. It's ALL about the money.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I always liked the Gong Show. I am boggled that it is not in HD, it would only take 3-4 HD cameras. At least give me FOX High Resolution WideScreen.
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens, it will be because Washington finally came to it's senses and realized one Big SAT company wouldn't be a monopoly like Cable IS a monopoly.
> 
> But instead it would still be one small player competing to provide channels to every home in america. I don't see the difference with a rural house that's only choice is SAT and the many more houses and apartments whose only choice is cable. Instead of blocking a merger make Cable run lines to every house in america then SAT couldn't be a monopoly. As far as the merger goes, I don't know if it would be a good thing or not, but I would feel more comfortable if Charlie was at the helm keeping prices low.
> 
> If the last merger didn't go thru before because Chuck is stupid, so be it. I like to think the reason the last merger didn't go thru is because Washington is stupid.



A combined DirecTV/Dish Network would bring nearly over 30% of the subscription households under a single provider, and make it by far the largest provider. The benefit is obvious, and maybe essential, to relieve the unnecessary duplication of every channel in the universe, allowing for much efficient use of the finite bandwidth in the sky. More channels with less compression. The downside is not having "Cheapskate Charlie" rasslin' with them big city nitwirks ta keep them prices low. (He should have been in the car bidness.)


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A combined DirecTV/Dish Network would bring nearly over 30% of the subscription households under a single provider, and make it by far the largest provider. The benefit is obvious, and maybe essential, to relieve the unnecessary duplication of every channel in the universe, allowing for much efficient use of the finite bandwidth in the sky. More channels with less compression. The downside is not having "Cheapskate Charlie" rasslin' with them big city nitwirks ta keep them prices low. (He should have been in the car bidness.)



You are saying right now, 30% of households (homes, apartments, condos) that pay for channels are getting them from DISH & DirecTv.

And they got there without "no compete" contracts handed out by every local government like cable has. I find it hard to believe.


I would like to see those numbers.

Pie chart, preferred; I don't like to think too much while I'm at work.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never watch Universal HD, but they aren't charging the cable operator $2.95/month/sub either.
> 
> 
> While play-off and home town audiences may be large, I think you'd be surprised at how small NFL audiences actually are. Regular season games are typically way less than 10% of available households.
> 
> 
> ESPN weekly circulation is typically somewhere in the 6% of total TV households. That number indicates the percentage of households that view the channel at least once a week, not a percentage of viewers tuned in at any time. That means that 94% of the households don't use it at all.
> 
> 
> ESPN is often not even in the top ten CABLE networks. Their viewer numbers are typically in the hundreds of thousands, not in the millions.
> 
> 
> As a non-sports fan, I think a large enough portion of my cable bill already goes to programming I don't use. ESPN and NFL Networks are simply being greedy, and are willing to give their channels away to the satellite providers in order to hold the cable operators hostage.
> 
> 
> The thing I dislike most about sports is that the competition has become subserviant to the money. It's ALL about the money.



While I appreciate the Nielsen statistics, I would just say:


1. If Universal-HD is charging $.0001/subscriber, it's too much. The NFL charges $2.95 because they CAN .. the same reason why TWC over-charges us. If TWC hadn't sat on their butts for the past 2 years, they could have gotten it for much less. Now, they'll eventually cave because they will continue to be exposed (ex. click on the NFL Network link on the NFL's web site). I guess I shouldn't assume that-- they haven't cared in the past about what their customers want.


FACT: It's not just satellite providers who have the NFL Network. ALL of the top 5 cable providers do ... EXCEPT TWC.

FACT: Regular season, post-season, even pre-season NFL games get better ratings, and definitely pull in more advertising dollars than the vast majority of network and cable programming.

FACT: TWC grudgingly admits that the NFL Network is the most requested SD or HD addition ... BY FAR.


2. ESPN may not be the #1 cable network, but it is one of (if not THE) the most popular HD channel. Hence, the tremendous demand for ESPN2-HD. It wouldn't matter if they only had 1 HD per year ... it's more appealing than the constantly repeated garbage on the other all-HD networks.


FACT: According to a TWC executive-- if ESPN-HD was not part of the HD tier, subscription would immediately decrease by 50%. For the other 50%, ESPNHD is the ONLY reason to pay that $6.95/mo.


----------



## DonB2

"The -- it's one of the most popular TV entities that exists today. Every other major cable provider and satellite company knows this and offers the NFL Network. But not TWC-- oh no, they'd rather give you more shopping networks and On-Demand Solataire.


Just because you don't like sports, don't assume everyone out there would prefer "Knight Rider" and "Quantum Leap" re-runs. "




Quantum Leap sounds good to me !


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are saying right now, 30% of households (homes, apartments, condos) that pay for channels are getting them from DISH & DirecTv.
> 
> And they got there without "no compete" contracts handed out by every local government like cable has. I find it hard to believe.
> 
> 
> I would like to see those numbers.
> 
> Pie chart, preferred; I don't like to think too much while I'm at work.



92,000,000 out of 110,000,000 TV households subscribe to cable or sat: 84%

12,000,000 E* + 15,000,000 D* = 27,000,000 out of those 92,000,000 households subscribe to sat: 29%


Probably higher sat numbers in single family than MDU as compared to cable, but yes these are the fax ma'am.


P.S. I don't do pie charts


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I appreciate the Nielsen statistics, I would just say:
> 
> 
> 1. If Universal-HD is charging $.0001/subscriber, it's too much. The NFL charges $2.95 because they CAN .. the same reason why TWC over-charges us. If TWC hadn't sat on their butts for the past 2 years, they could have gotten it for much less. Now, they'll eventually cave because they will continue to be exposed (ex. click on the NFL Network link on the NFL's web site). I guess I shouldn't assume that-- they haven't cared in the past about what their customers want.
> 
> 
> FACT: It's not just satellite providers who have the NFL Network. ALL of the top 5 cable providers do ... EXCEPT TWC.
> 
> FACT: Regular season, post-season, even pre-season NFL games get better ratings, and definitely pull in more advertising dollars than the vast majority of network and cable programming.
> 
> FACT: TWC grudgingly admits that the NFL Network is the most requested SD or HD addition ... BY FAR.
> 
> 
> 2. ESPN may not be the #1 cable network, but it is one of (if not THE) the most popular HD channel. Hence, the tremendous demand for ESPN2-HD. It wouldn't matter if they only had 1 HD per year ... it's more appealing than the constantly repeated garbage on the other all-HD networks.
> 
> 
> FACT: According to a TWC executive-- if ESPN-HD was not part of the HD tier, subscription would immediately decrease by 50%. For the other 50%, ESPNHD is the ONLY reason to pay that $6.95/mo.



FACT: While NFL may pull in advertising dollars, it barely, and sometimes doesn't (MNF) cover the costs. It's a loss leader at best for the networks. Trust me, FOX makes more money off one episode of American Idol than the whole NFL season.


There are many things I'm passionate about that I also realize most people don't give a crap about, and I'm perfectly OK with that.


I get annoyed when people who have their own passions try to make them mine as well. It's the root of all the strife in the world. There's more than enough NFL on TV. What we need is more Knight Rider !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 92,000,000 out of 110,000,000 TV households subscribe to cable or sat: 84%
> 
> 12,000,000 E* + 15,000,000 D* = 27,000,000 out of those 92,000,000 households subscribe to sat: 29%
> 
> 
> Probably higher sat numbers in single family than MDU as compared to cable, but yes these are the fax ma'am.
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't do pie charts



Now how long would it have taken you to throw that into Visio ?










That makes my day, actually. First E* is right on D* heels without Sunday Ticket, the head start and national distribution chains D* has.


I still can't believe all these apartments and houses that can't see the SW are getting by on OTA. Does DISH have some "no compete" city contracts that I haven't heard about. Now that I think about it they did rename a city; DISH. I never knew DISH had more negotiating clout than TWC or other cable providers that hold whole Cities hostage.


This makes FIOS even more interesting from a market share perspective. I would imagine Cable would lose a much higher percentage of customers since to most potential subscribers FIOS will look like just another Cable company with allot more to offer. SAT on the other hand is a completely different technology and does have pretty strong roots in the rural communities.


Cable is going to need more than just new technology. They are going to need something that they haven't shown up to this point; "a will to survive". It is definitely cheaper to retain customers than to steal them away from a competitor. But TWC for example thinks it is ok to lose customers to SAT or FIOS, thinking they will have a better system down the road that will get them back. Instead it would be more effective to provide it's customers with enough appetizers until the meal gets here. Even if they have to sign a not so great deal with NFL or ESPN2-HD and the VOIP or RR revenue has to subsidize the Digital Cable side for a year or two, in the long run you have happy customers that won't jump ship as soon as a competitor comes to town.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2HD has exactly 9.5 hours of HD programming this week, of which 2 is softball and 7.5 is National Hot Rod Association.
> 
> 
> This channel is a total piece of crap which I hope Time Warner never wastes the bandwidth which could be used for something worthwhile !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NFL Network is a niche network that should be sold as a premium service to sports junkies, and I mean junkies. Problem is the NFL is greedy and wants to dig into _everyone's_ pockets. They already get enough out of mine.
> 
> 
> If you want to watch reruns of Sundays games, get a frickin' DVR already !!!!!!!!! Oh I forgot about the six live throw away games per year to sweeten the pot. YAWN !!!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking only for myself and the 80% of the population who couldn't give a crap about regular season NFL football.




Just because we're in Raleigh or the surrounding areas doesn't mean we only like College basketball (which I personally couldn't give a crap about). You know how many HD baseball games I miss by not having ESPN2? How many HD NFL games I'll miss by not having NFL Network? It's not all about college hoops and nascar around here. I'd LOVE to see some facts behind your ridiculous 80%


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to see some facts behind your ridiculous 80%



AMEN!!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now how long would it have taken you to throw that into Visio ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes my day, actually. First E* is right on D* heels without Sunday Ticket, the head start and national distribution chains D* has.
> 
> 
> I still can't believe all these apartments and houses that can't see the SW are getting by on OTA. Does DISH have some "no compete" city contracts that I haven't heard about. Now that I think about it they did rename a city; DISH. I never knew DISH had more negotiating clout than TWC or other cable providers that hold whole Cities hostage.
> 
> 
> This makes FIOS even more interesting from a market share perspective. I would imagine Cable would lose a much higher percentage of customers since to most potential subscribers FIOS will look like just another Cable company with allot more to offer. SAT on the other hand is a completely different technology and does have pretty strong roots in the rural communities.
> 
> 
> Cable is going to need more than just new technology. They are going to need something that they haven't shown up to this point; "a will to survive". It is definitely cheaper to retain customers than to steal them away from a competitor. But TWC for example thinks it is ok to lose customers to SAT or FIOS, thinking they will have a better system down the road that will get them back. Instead it would be more effective to provide it's customers with enough appetizers until the meal gets here. Even if they have to sign a not so great deal with NFL or ESPN2-HD and the VOIP or RR revenue has to subsidize the Digital Cable side for a year or two, in the long run you have happy customers that won't jump ship as soon as a competitor comes to town.



The reason Dish's numbers are so high is because Guido Soprano runs the subscriber retention department. Didn't you notice that all subcriber account numbers have "666" included in there somewhere.
























I'm not sure about your question regarding MDU units. I'm sure that there are a larger percentage of MDU residents than single family units that can't access a sat provider, but sat providers make up for that by being able to access a larger percentage of rural subscribers.


As far as revenue goes, cable's triple play makes their bottom line a no brainer. Any cable operator would gladly trade a few video subscribers for highly lucrative voice and data subscibers. They get about the same revenue off those services without programming or high subscriber equipment costs. All it takes is a $10 modem to get $39.95 + $39.95/month. It's a better business to be in.


It always goes back to the analogy about why the American automotive industry has taken it in the shorts. Their business planning has always been dictated by maximizing short term investor returns, while their competitors were more concerned with long term planning and investments. This continues to play out in the satellite vs. cable arena. The turtle always wins in the end.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FACT: While NFL may pull in advertising dollars, it barely, and sometimes doesn't (MNF) cover the costs.



Then why can the NFL charge BILLIONS for their TV packages. The networks gladly pay this because they and advertisers want the affluent 30-54 yr old demographic ... which, just so happens to be the typical HDTV purchaser.



> Quote:
> I get annoyed when people who have their own passions try to make them mine as well.



No one is pushing their passions on you. It's just ridiculous that TWC refuses to get carriage agreements to at least keep up with the sports offerings of other cable and satellite providers.


----------



## DonB2

The answer is money - just put more money into this and it is solved. No one is stopping anyone from having both TWC and Dish or Direct.


Heck what is another $100/month when you got that 50 inch plasma just sitting there wanting to show you all the NFL that is available?


-DonB2


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The answer is money - just put more money into this and it is solved. No one is stopping anyone from having both TWC and Dish or Direct.
> 
> 
> Heck what is another $100/month when you got that 50 inch plasma just sitting there wanting to show you all the NFL that is available?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Some of us aren't able (physically or financially) to have satellite. Why is it too much to ask for my cable company to provide what thousands of customers have asked for? The answer, as you stated-- is money. They do not want to dip into their very fat warchest to strike carriage agreements because they need the record profits of TWC to fund Time Warner corporates many other failing ventures (AOL, Warner Bros movies, Atlanta Braves, etc.).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of us aren't able (physically or financially) to have satellite. Why is it too much to ask for my cable company to provide what thousands of customers have asked for? The answer, as you stated-- is money. They do not want to dip into their very fat warchest to strike carriage agreements because they need the record profits of TWC to fund Time Warner corporates many other failing ventures (AOL, Warner Bros movies, Atlanta Braves, etc.).



Maybe if the NFL wasn't subsidizing the lifestyles of the egomaniac prima donna superstar players, they wouldn't have to blackmail the cable company. You gotta admit, the whole thing is totally out of control. At some point somebody just needs to say "NO"!!! Thanks TWC for having the balls to do it.


----------



## DonB2

I would not be surprised if all the TWC execs sit at home in their comfortable Home Theatres and have access to both TWC and DISH and Direct TV - so basically they don't give a hoot.


Don't laugh, a few years ago I watched an interview with the designer of a remodeled airport.


The designer was bragging about the chairs he installed at the airport and how they have fixed arms on the chairs.


The interviewer asked"But what if a passenger is waylaid between flights and has to sleep in the airport and can't because of the fixed arms?"


The designer came back with "What do I care. I would never sleep in this airport".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is not an exact quote but basically was my take on the interview.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if all the TWC execs sit at home in their comfortable Home Theatres and have access to both TWC and DISH and Direct TV - so basically they don't give a hoot.
> 
> 
> Don't laugh, a few years ago I watched an interview with the designer of a remodeled airport.
> 
> 
> The designer was bragging about the chairs he installed at the airport and how they have fixed arms on the chairs.
> 
> 
> The interviewer asked"But what if a passenger is waylaid between flights and has to sleep in the airport and can't because of the fixed arms?"
> 
> 
> The designer came back with "What do I care. I would never sleep in this airport".
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is not an exact quote but basically was my take on the interview.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yeah, the TWC execs probably do. Too bad the typical sports fan can't afford to do the same thing, or afford to take his family to a live game, etc.


But it goes back to the old saying that true freedom is only available to those who can afford it. The rest of us have no real freedom at all.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe if the NFL wasn't subsidizing the lifestyles of the egomaniac prima donna superstar players, they wouldn't have to blackmail the cable company. You gotta admit, the whole thing is totally out of control. At some point somebody just needs to say "NO"!!! Thanks TWC for having the balls to do it.



You mean, like Warner Bros. studios (owned by TWC) subsidizing the $20 million/movie egomaniacal movie personalities (fill in the blank with your favorite actor/actress) that, in part, is paid for by your HBO, Starz, Cinemax, etc. subscriptions?


Why does everyone crush sports people for what they earn, but give a pass to movie stars, producers, etc.?


Hey, I'm all for capitalism and the free market. I could care less what Peyton Manning or Tom Cruise makes. I just want my frickin cable company to get off their ass and give me (and thousands of other subscribers) what I want in terms of decent programming.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean, like Warner Bros. studios (owned by TWC) subsidizing the $20 million/movie egomaniacal movie personalities (fill in the blank with your favorite actor/actress) that, in part, is paid for by your HBO, Starz, Cinemax, etc. subscriptions?
> 
> ...



I'm sure with how Posg feels about athletes making so much money, he feels the same about actors. He limits his HDTV to documentaries on PBS. Here's to you Posg, I don't see how you do it.


You gotta admit, the whole Hollywood thing is totally out of control. At some point somebody just needs to say "NO"!!! Thanks Posg for having the balls to do it.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure with how Posg feels about athletes making so much money, he feels the same about actors. He limits his HDTV to documentaries on PBS. Here's to you Posg, I don't see how you do it.
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, the whole Hollywood thing is totally out of control. At some point somebody just needs to say "NO"!!! Thanks Posg for having the balls to do it.



I gotta admit, the whole Hollywood thing _is_ out of control. Or does a $200,000,000 budget to make a single movie ("Superman Returns" for example) make any sense??? That could buy one hell of a linebacker, for a couple of seasons of course. I'm mean let's keep perspective on what's really important in the world.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean, like Warner Bros. studios (owned by TWC) subsidizing the $20 million/movie egomaniacal movie personalities (fill in the blank with your favorite actor/actress) that, in part, is paid for by your HBO, Starz, Cinemax, etc. subscriptions?
> 
> 
> Why does everyone crush sports people for what they earn, but give a pass to movie stars, producers, etc.?
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm all for capitalism and the free market. I could care less what Peyton Manning or Tom Cruise makes. I just want my frickin cable company to get off their ass and give me (and thousands of other subscribers) what I want in terms of decent programming.



You _should_ care what Peyton Manning, et. al. make. It has everything to do with why TWC and NFL Network can't come to terms.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You _should_ care what Peyton Manning, et. al. make. It has everything to do with why TWC and NFL Network can't come to terms.



Actually, it has nothing to do with it. Like I said before, if TWC joined every other cable company and satellite provider, they could have gotten it for half of what the NFL will charge now. Eventually, they will get an agreement with the NFL and pay a hefty premium for it.


Of course, if and when that happens, they'll just pass it on to you and me. I'll gladly pay $2.95 for it, but I'm sure you'd rather have "HDNET Movies the Ocho". Or ... they'll just continue to ignore their customers and watch them leave for satellite. They can then report a net addition at the end of the year, since they'll absorb the Adelphia subs. Won't they (Adelphia subs) be happy to have much less quality programming and pay more for it?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, it has nothing to do with it. Like I said before, if TWC joined every other cable company and satellite provider, they could have gotten it for half of what the NFL will charge now. Eventually, they will get an agreement with the NFL and pay a hefty premium for it.
> 
> 
> Of course, if and when that happens, they'll just pass it on to you and me. I'll gladly pay $2.95 for it, but I'm sure you'd rather have "HDNET Movies the Ocho". Or ... they'll just continue to ignore their customers and watch them leave for satellite. They can then report a net addition at the end of the year, since they'll absorb the Adelphia subs. Won't they (Adelphia subs) be happy to have much less quality programming and pay more for it?



You choose to ignore one simple fact. The TWC subscriber count is growing at record rates and the sat guys are flat.


And you're right. I'd take HDNet Movies over NFL or HBO for that matter. The movies that HDNet is showing from the 60s-90s are much better than the absolute garbage that's being produced today. Sorry.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You choose to ignore one simple fact. The TWC subscriber count is growing at record rates and the sat guys are flat.
> 
> 
> And you're right. I'd take HDNet Movies over NFL or HBO for that matter. The movies that HDNet is showing from the 60s-90s are much better than the absolute garbage that's being produced today. Sorry.



I'm not ignoring anything. I'm sure TWC sub count is going up. Mostly, though, because they either absorb subs (ex. Adelphia) or people are too ignorant or lazy to compare their offerings vs. satellite. In short, I believe most new subs are by proxy-- they are captive to the local monopoly that TWC enjoys and/or they are not able or prefer not to have a satellite dish. In either case, it's definitely not because they choose TWC.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure with how Posg feels about athletes making so much money, he feels the same about actors. He limits his HDTV to documentaries on PBS. Here's to you Posg, I don't see how you do it.
> 
> 
> You gotta admit, the whole Hollywood thing is totally out of control. At some point somebody just needs to say "NO"!!! Thanks Posg for having the balls to do it.



One major difference:


Hollywood makes it money off of ticket sales, PPV sales, DVD sales, and Premium Channels sales. After they squeezed all the juice they can out of a movie, then, and only then, is the product sold to basic cable and at a discounted rate. In other words, I have a choice as to whether or not I want to purchase the product.


When the NFL or ESPN insists on getting top dollar out of everyone's wallet, and builds a business based on that assumption, well, I've got a problem with that.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> It always goes back to the analogy about why the American automotive industry has taken it in the shorts. Their business planning has always been dictated by maximizing short term investor returns, while their competitors were more concerned with long term planning and investments. This continues to play out in the satellite vs. cable arena. The turtle always wins in the end.



Wrong.

The reason the automotive industry has and continues to take it in the shorts is because of UNIONS. Which actually could be blamed on liberals in Washington too; and not to leave out the ones in Raliegh that vote for them.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You choose to ignore one simple fact. The TWC subscriber count is growing at record rates and the sat guys are flat.
> 
> ...



If anything TWC is piggybacking Digital Cable on to broadband right now. That is where the growth is. As I stated earlier, Cable will lose a MUCH HIGHER % of subs when a competing Telco comes to town.

Enjoy your record passengers on a sinking ship.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not ignoring anything. I'm sure TWC sub count is going up. Mostly, though, because they either absorb subs (ex. Adelphia) or people are too ignorant or lazy to compare their offerings vs. satellite. In short, I believe most new subs are by proxy-- they are captive to the local monopoly that TWC enjoys and/or they are not able or prefer not to have a satellite dish. In either case, it's definitely not because they choose TWC.



Most people just want simple. Cable is simple. Half of the subscriber base takes plain Jane analog service. No box, no contract, just simple.


We who visit this thread are passionate enthusiasts. A business as broad based as cable is fiscally irresponsible if it panders to the needs and wants of enthusiasts.


Believe me, it will be years before the HDTV business is profitable for cable/sat. Whatever invertment they make at this point has more to do with remaining reasonably competative with the other guys than making money. Even services like PPV and DVR are loss leaders at this point in time.


While companies may make statement products, the company is made or broken by how well it meets the needs of the _average_ consumer


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The reason the automotive industry has and continues to take it in the shorts is because of UNIONS. Which actually could be blamed on liberals in Washington too; and not to leave out the ones in Raliegh that vote for them.



Smoke screen. Market share is the reason why they're in trouble. And the reason why they've lost market share is that they just don't build exciting products. How many people under the age of 70 can get excited about Buicks. The only product they make money on are big gas guzzling pick-ups and SUV's. That market is collapsing as we speak.


But we're getting into politics here, and as much as I'd love to jump into that arena, you know what would happen.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One major difference:
> 
> 
> Hollywood makes it money off of ticket sales, PPV sales, DVD sales, and Premium Channels sales. After they squeezed all the juice they can out of a movie, then, and only then, is the product sold to basic cable and at a discounted rate. In other words, I have a choice as to whether or not I want to purchase the product.
> 
> 
> When the NFL or ESPN insists on getting top dollar out of everyone's wallet, and builds a business based on that assumption, well, I've got a problem with that.



You know it sounds like a la carte is the answer.

You don't want certain channels effecting your bill but wouldn't mind your fellow subs the choice of getting the channels they want. I for one don't like the fact that any of my payment goes to "Lifetime, Oxygen or We" (too many battered wife movies).

I don't like supporting Soapnet, CNN, Mtv, VH1, BET, and a whole host more. Why is it ok for me to pay for these but you don't want your money going to the NFL ?


Recently you posted about TWC record profits, sounds like they could add a few more channels without raising your bill. DISH has been adding channels right and left without raising my bill. There is room for channel growth in TWC's pricing structure, but there is also room for greedy profits. When you have a captive audience like TWC does, you don't have to do anything special; just go through the motions.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know it sounds like a la carte is the answer.
> 
> You don't want certain channels effecting your bill but wouldn't mind your fellow subs the choice of getting the channels they want. I for one don't like the fact that any of my payment goes to "Lifetime, Oxygen or We" (too many battered wife movies).
> 
> I don't like supporting Soapnet, CNN, Mtv, VH1, BET, and a whole host more. Why is it ok for me to pay for these but you don't want your money going to the NFL ?
> 
> 
> Recently you posted about TWC record profits, sounds like they could add a few more channels without raising your bill. DISH has been adding channels right and left without raising my bill. There is room for channel growth in TWC's pricing structure, but there is also room for greedy profits. When you have a captive audience like TWC does, you don't have to do anything special; just go through the motions.



I would fully support ala carte IF the following model were adopted. Any channel wishing less that .20/month/sub would be on a universal basic service, and any channel wanting more than that could be sold ala carte at the cable operators discretion without the programmer imposing a penalty rate to the operator.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know it sounds like a la carte is the answer.
> 
> You don't want certain channels effecting your bill but wouldn't mind your fellow subs the choice of getting the channels they want. I for one don't like the fact that any of my payment goes to "Lifetime, Oxygen or We" (too many battered wife movies).
> 
> I don't like supporting Soapnet, CNN, Mtv, VH1, BET, and a whole host more. Why is it ok for me to pay for these but you don't want your money going to the NFL ?
> 
> 
> Recently you posted about TWC record profits, sounds like they could add a few more channels without raising your bill. DISH has been adding channels right and left without raising my bill. There is room for channel growth in TWC's pricing structure, but there is also room for greedy profits. When you have a captive audience like TWC does, you don't have to do anything special; just go through the motions.



Amen, bro.


----------



## posg

One political comment if I may.


The conservative position should be that cable and satellite are luxury products. Free TV is available to everyone off-air. As such, minimal government intervention should be imposed on how their business model is crafted, and regulations on how they conduct their business should be avoided.


The liberal position should be that cable or satellite, by virtue of the fact that most people use them, is a necessity and the business should be regulated to protect the interests of the less fortunate.


So, are you a conservative, or a liberal ?????


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One political comment if I may.
> 
> 
> The conservative position should be that cable and satellite are luxury products. Free TV is available to everyone off-air. As such, minimal government intervention should be imposed on how their business model is crafted, and regulations on how they conduct their business should be avoided.
> 
> 
> The liberal position should be that cable or satellite, by virtue of the fact that most people use them, is a necessity and the business should be regulated to protect the interests of the less fortunate.
> 
> 
> So, are you a conservative, or a liberal ?????



Smoked Herring.









The conservative position is that when I go to Kroger to buy some Cheerios I should be able to do so without being forced to buy every other General Mills product. That being said I don't want Yoplait taken off the shelves just because I'll never buy it.

All this would be a mute point if Kroger sold groups of groceries but Food Lion was right next door selling items individually. Kroger would soon go under.

By the our governments signing exclusive "no compete" contracts with TWC for RDU we will never have a competing cable company come in forcing TWC into a different pricing structure. Just because cable has been operating this way for a while doesn't mean it is fair or the only profitable model.

If I live in a MDU my only option is TWC, if I want ESPN-HD my only option is pay for every other channel TWC offers first.

It is all about cable holding us hostage, not about wanting more government regulation.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smoked Herring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conservative position is that when I go to Kroger to buy some Cheerios I should be able to do so without being forced to buy every other General Mills product. That being said I don't want Yoplait taken off the shelves just because I'll never buy it.
> 
> All this would be a mute point if Kroger sold groups of groceries but Food Lion was right next door selling items individually. Kroger would soon go under.
> 
> By the our governments signing exclusive "no compete" contracts with TWC for RDU we will never have a competing cable company come in forcing TWC into a different pricing structure. Just because cable has been operating this way for a while doesn't mean it is fair or the only profitable model.
> 
> If I live in a MDU my only option is TWC, if I want ESPN-HD my only option is pay for every other channel TWC offers first.
> 
> It is all about cable holding us hostage, not about wanting more government regulation.



Cable operators do not sign "no compete" contracts with franchising agencies. That's illegal. A franchising agency can, at it's discretion, award competing franchises if it so desires, however.....


The big players in the cable industry have wisely decided not to engage in range wars, where Comcast for instance, would apply for a franchise to compete with TWC in a market. That would be suicide.


There is no efficiency in two cable companies overbuilding each other in two markets and ending up with the same net number of subscribers with twice the infrastructure to support.


So exclusivety is a "de facto" result of market conditions, and not a result of regulatory protection or exclusive contracts.


Regulatory agencies look at "the big picture" when awarding franchises, and do not get involved with the incidentals of marketing details.


There is legislation at state and federal levels to totally rewrite franchising rules, spearheaded by the evil telcos who want to overbuild anywhere they feel fit.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no efficiency in two cable companies overbuilding each other in two markets and ending up with the same net number of subscribers with twice the infrastructure to support.



You could almost say they collude to not compete.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smoked Herring.



Best. Response. Ever.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could almost say they collude to not compete.



No, they just have enough sense not to.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smoked Herring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conservative position is that when I go to Kroger to buy some Cheerios I should be able to do so without being forced to buy every other General Mills product. That being said I don't want Yoplait taken off the shelves just because I'll never buy it.
> 
> All this would be a mute point if Kroger sold groups of groceries but Food Lion was right next door selling items individually. Kroger would soon go under.
> 
> By the our governments signing exclusive "no compete" contracts with TWC for RDU we will never have a competing cable company come in forcing TWC into a different pricing structure. Just because cable has been operating this way for a while doesn't mean it is fair or the only profitable model.
> 
> If I live in a MDU my only option is TWC, if I want ESPN-HD my only option is pay for every other channel TWC offers first.
> 
> It is all about cable holding us hostage, not about wanting more government regulation.



The FCC says that if 15% of the households in a market subscribe to an alternate (to cable) video supplier, it is a competative market. Satellite averages 30% market share.


Most (but not all) residents of urban America have a choice between one cable operator and two satellite operators.


Most (but not all) residents of rural America have the choice between two satellite operators and possibly a cable operator.


There will always be a few underserved households. If you want the rules written to protect the few, what political persuassion does that indicate ???


The argument that cable is a monopoly is neither factual in a legal sense, nor true in a pratical sense. There are some that don't have a choice, but the vast majority do. And that's just the way of the world.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The FCC says that if 15% of the households in a market subscribe to an alternate (to cable) video supplier, it is a competative market. Satellite averages 30% market share.
> 
> 
> Most (but not all) residents of urban America have a choice between one cable operator and two satellite operators.
> 
> 
> Most (but not all) residents of rural America have the choice between two satellite operators and possibly a cable operator.
> 
> 
> There will always be a few underserved households. If you want the rules written to protect the few, what political persuassion does that indicate ???
> 
> 
> The argument that cable is a monopoly is neither factual in a legal sense, nor true in a pratical sense. There are some that don't have a choice, but the vast majority do. And that's just the way of the world.



If you want to believe Cable is not a monopoly, go right a head, but I think you are smarter than that.

If TWC shared their lines like Telcos do and they still had said market share, I couldn't say anything. Just like Microsoft, if you are a monopoly because everyone wants your product, there is not a problem in my book. Cable is the only technology that can provide for every potential subscriber in any market, SAT's can't. If they shared their lines like Telcos there would be no double building of infrastructure and service would go up due to competition.

It makes no sense for Cable to say "see we have competition" on one hand, but then say "SAT can't merge because they would be a monopoly", when cable still would hold a 70% market share.


No matter how you slice and dice RDU, TWC is a monopoly in this area. If my cousin that lives in a MDU or my sister that doesn't have a SW view or my friend that just doesn't want a dish in his front yard, want TV Service what are their choices ? You have said it in a previous post, "MOVE" or their is always TWC.

Sounds like a monopoly to me.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you want to believe Cable is not a monopoly, go right a head, but I think you are smarter than that.
> 
> If TWC shared their lines like Telcos do and they still had said market share, I couldn't say anything. Just like Microsoft, if you are a monopoly because everyone wants your product, there is not a problem in my book. Cable is the only technology that can provide for every potential subscriber in any market, SAT's can't. If they shared their lines like Telcos there would be no double building of infrastructure and service would go up due to competition.
> 
> It makes no sense for Cable to say "see we have competition" on one hand, but then say "SAT can't merge because they would be a monopoly", when cable still would hold a 70% market share.
> 
> 
> No matter how you slice and dice RDU, TWC is a monopoly in this area. If my cousin that lives in a MDU or my sister that doesn't have a SW view or my friend that just doesn't want a dish in his front yard, want TV Service what are their choices ? You have said it in a previous post, "MOVE" or their is always TWC.
> 
> Sounds like a monopoly to me.



The dictionary defines a monopoly as possessing "exclusive" rights to provide a product or service in a particular market.


TWC is clearly not the only video provider, the only internet provider, or the phone provider. It may be the only one technical available to a small portion of the market, but on the other hand, there are areas they don't serve. Clearly a fair and competative marketplace. In no way, shape, or form a monopoly in any of the services they provide.


----------



## DurhamHusker

I am not receiving the HD feed from Fox 50 (WRAZ) on my LG over the air receiver (not for a couple of days now). Anyone else having problems?


I've noticed that I'm finally getting EPG from WRAZ, but now I don't have 50.1 at all.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The dictionary defines a monopoly as possessing "exclusive" rights to provide a product or service in a particular market.
> 
> 
> TWC is clearly not the only video provider, the only internet provider, or the phone provider. It may be the only one technical available to a small portion of the market, but on the other hand, there are areas they don't serve. Clearly a fair and competative marketplace. In no way, shape, or form a monopoly in any of the services they provide.



They are, however, the only cable provider in the area. It's all about how you define the market. You want to include anything that has a service that looks anything like what cable provides, thereby claiming it is not a monopoly. I define TWC as a having a monopoly on cable service provision in this market.


I wouldn't mind at all if this argument died. Nothing you say will convince me TWC does not have a monopoly on cable services. And the market penetration for cable provisioned competition is 0%, so while the FCC may consider 15% market penetration competition, it doesn't matter, as we have none for cable providers.


Not that it matters. Microsoft has been convicted of abusing their monopoly, and nothing of any consequence happened to them. In fact, their profits continue to grow. Maybe TWC should pray for an anti-trust suit. It seems to really help business to be convicted of abusing your monopoly.


----------



## mikea28

i view TWC much like i view microsoft - they've got a virtual (but not complete) monopoly on the market and they definitely take advantage of it. they both have a pretty good product, but I can't stand them from a corporate policy stand point.


the thing i hate most about TWC is the ads that basically straight up lie about the problems with satellite. kind of reminds me of the new mac ads ironically.....


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are, however, the only cable provider in the area. It's all about how you define the market. You want to include anything that has a service that looks anything like what cable provides, thereby claiming it is not a monopoly. I define TWC as a having a monopoly on cable service provision in this market.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind at all if this argument died. Nothing you say will convince me TWC does not have a monopoly on cable services. And the market penetration for cable provisioned competition is 0%, so while the FCC may consider 15% market penetration competition, it doesn't matter, as we have none for cable providers.
> 
> 
> Not that it matters. Microsoft has been convicted of abusing their monopoly, and nothing of any consequence happened to them. In fact, their profits continue to grow. Maybe TWC should pray for an anti-trust suit. It seems to really help business to be convicted of abusing your monopoly.



I wish this argument would die too. The FCC considers cable and satellite "competative subscription video providers" which just happen to use different technologies to deliver essential THE SAME PRODUCT.


CABLE is not a service. It's a delivery mechanism.

SATELLITE is not a service. It's a delivery mechanism.


The telcos have tried to offer IPTV delivered multichannel service over their networks claiming it's not the same as cable. Bullcrap. The courts agree.


ESPN and HBO are the product, whether it's analog, digital, delivered over coax, twisted pair or out of the sky.


The PRODUCT is multichannel subscription television service.


As Cher might say "Get over it", or was it "Snap out of it"?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not receiving the HD feed from Fox 50 (WRAZ) on my LG over the air receiver (not for a couple of days now). Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that I'm finally getting EPG from WRAZ, but now I don't have 50.1 at all.



It's not you. It's them. It's OK on TWC because they have a direct fiber feed from the station.


----------



## scsiraid

Anyone with Raleigh TWC have an 8300HD paired with a Samsung HLSXX87 or 88 DLP via HDMI? Any issues?? HDCP handshake OK?


Thanks


----------



## zim2dive

Anyone else have their 8300HD wig out today? Mine locks up solid any time I try to play back a recorded show. Was working fine last night. This is on new shows recorded last night as well as much older material that was playing just fine. I have rebooted several times now.


Mike


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have their 8300HD wig out today? Mine locks up solid any time I try to play back a recorded show. Was working fine last night. This is on new shows recorded last night as well as much older material that was playing just fine. I have rebooted several times now.
> 
> 
> Mike



Yep, I wanted to watch something I recorded on UHD, (they actually had a good movie in OAR). When I played it back, the screen went gray and I had to reboot..


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Not sure where else to post this question so I figure I will post it in the Raleigh thread.


We are moving back to North Jersey (Hoboken/Jersey City area) in a few months. Raleigh is a very nice area but being a jersey boy, it has been a very big change and something that we have still not gotten used too in the year that we have been here.


Anyway, here is my question. I have a 61 inch DLP and I dont have the original box. We were thinking about using one of those PODS ( www.pods.com ) but I am scared to death that my 4k plus TV will be damaged when the guys move the pod.


Anyone that has moved with a big TV have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I wanted to watch something I recorded ......snip........... When I played it back, the screen went gray and I had to reboot..




Yep, I had the same problem playing back something that I had recorded. Re-booted and it played fine. Don't know what caused this, but since it happened to a couple of other people, it must have been a TWC or 8300 issue.


----------



## lab1234

I'm having a problem with my tuner in a new Pioneer PDP 5070HD which uses a CableCard. I use TimeWarner Cable, Cary NC.


The problem is that Tuner A's channel setup will randomly add channels back in after a day or two of use. So for example, I'll get a group of HBO channels in the 400 range added to my channel lineup (even though they were deleted from my setup). This makes changing channels incovient at best 


After I delete these spurious channel addtions, everything works fine for a day or two, and then I get the channels added back.


This has occured three times in a one week period.


Does anyone know if a CableCard stores information regarding channels you've either added or deleted from your setup? Is there some handshaking that could explain this.


I wouldn't think so, but what do I know.


Are there any CableCard experts out there that understands the tuner / CableCard interaction?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rawdata

Howdy all,


I'm new to this, but coming up to speed fast. I'd like to put modulators in the house to view Tivos, DVDs, other cable boxes, etc. on different tvs in the house. To do this, I want to get a good modulator.


I've been told that I need to make sure that I stay outside the frequency or digital cable channels for my area. Does anyone know these limits for the Raleigh TWC Digital boxes? I want to make sure I don't overrun my RR services or any other channels in the lineup. I've looked here and a couple other places for the past few months off and on, but haven't found one. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rawdata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Howdy all,
> 
> 
> I'm new to this, but coming up to speed fast. I'd like to put modulators in the house to view Tivos, DVDs, other cable boxes, etc. on different tvs in the house. To do this, I want to get a good modulator.
> 
> 
> I've been told that I need to make sure that I stay outside the frequency or digital cable channels for my area. Does anyone know these limits for the Raleigh TWC Digital boxes? I want to make sure I don't overrun my RR services or any other channels in the lineup. I've looked here and a couple other places for the past few months off and on, but haven't found one. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



In viewing TWC's signal with a spectrum analyzer recently, the entire band up to 780 mhz (CATV channel 121) is populated with analog and QAM signals plus there's an analog carrier around 800 Mhz (channel 125, The EAS test channel). I would deduce that since cable system equipment operates to either 750 Mhz or 860 Mhz, that this is a 860 capable system that still has some room to grow, and eventually will.


RF modualted signals are a crappy way of distributing high quality signals, everything is reduced to 480i mono, and typical home grade modulators are typically double side band, meaning the lower adjacent channel is unusable.


If you can run baseband (composite) video, and seperate stereo audio, you'd be much better off. Besides, without chopping off part of TWC's spectrum, there aren't any usable channels available.


There may be newer higher tech solutions, but RF modulation is not the answer.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my tuner in a new Pioneer PDP 5070HD which uses a CableCard. I use TimeWarner Cable, Cary NC.
> 
> 
> The problem is that Tuner A's channel setup will randomly add channels back in after a day or two of use. So for example, I'll get a group of HBO channels in the 400 range added to my channel lineup (even though they were deleted from my setup). This makes changing channels incovient at best
> 
> 
> After I delete these spurious channel addtions, everything works fine for a day or two, and then I get the channels added back.
> 
> 
> This has occured three times in a one week period.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a CableCard stores information regarding channels you've either added or deleted from your setup? Is there some handshaking that could explain this.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think so, but what do I know.
> 
> 
> Are there any CableCard experts out there that understands the tuner / CableCard interaction?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



CableCards seem to have a history of manufacturer specific intergration issues. The cable company usually has to seek resolution from the receiver manufacturer. I won't say too much about CableCard other than it's a stop over technology that will soon be obsolete, so don't expect to get a lot of technical support from either Pioneer or TWC.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I had the same problem playing back something that I had recorded. Re-booted and it played fine. Don't know what caused this, but since it happened to a couple of other people, it must have been a TWC or 8300 issue.



hmm, I rebooted 4-5 times with no luck.. . maybe it will be better when I get back (I was having this problem as I was leaving for a short trip).


Mike


----------



## lab1234

What is supplanting CableCards as an option to either a STB or a DVR type component? Otherwise manufactures should only ship HD monitors... and leave the tuners to others.


I really would like to use my TV's tuner w/ a CC and not a STB. The picture quality is much better with the CC, especially for SD. You also get to use the integrated tuner features like PIP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCards seem to have a history of manufacturer specific intergration issues. The cable company usually has to seek resolution from the receiver manufacturer. I won't say too much about CableCard other than it's a stop over technology that will soon be obsolete, so don't expect to get a lot of technical support from either Pioneer or TWC.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is supplanting CableCards as an option to either a STB or a DVR type component? Otherwise manufactures should only ship HD monitors... and leave the tuners to others.
> 
> 
> I really would like to use my TV's tuner w/ a CC and not a STB. The picture quality is much better with the CC, especially for SD. You also get to use the integrated tuner features like PIP.



OCAP, or Open Cable Application Protocol, will replace CableCard, plus do a lot more. TWC is rolling out OCAP in a few markets this year, and manufacturers will probably start introducing OCAP compliant product this fall. Do a Google search if you want to learn more.


----------



## dslate69

A good read about crappy Universal-HD. (it's all about the money)








http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=193


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCards seem to have a history of manufacturer specific intergration issues. The cable company usually has to seek resolution from the receiver manufacturer. I won't say too much about CableCard other than it's a stop over technology that will soon be obsolete, so don't expect to get a lot of technical support from either Pioneer or TWC.



So given this logic, why should TWC ever support anything? There is always something new coming that will make current technology obsolete. Shouldn't TWC support the technology that is available now until the new thing is in use? Jeez, even Microsoft supports older OS's when the new one comes out.


I guess it's cheaper to give crappy service to customers and hire a marketing person to sing the praises of the new thing. I wonder what will be marketed to us next after OCAP is working but not really supported?


----------



## lab1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So given this logic, why should TWC ever support anything? There is always something new coming that will make current technology obsolete. Shouldn't TWC support the technology that is available now until the new thing is in use? Jeez, even Microsoft supports older OS's when the new one comes out.
> 
> 
> I guess it's cheaper to give crappy service to customers and hire a marketing person to sing the praises of the new thing. I wonder what will be marketed to us next after OCAP is working but not really supported?



The CableCard that TWC installed in my TV is having problems keeping the channel lineup correct. The date the firmware was last updated on my CableCard is listed as March 2005, over 16 months old.


When cable companies say the are going to support some future technology (e.g. OCAP), it lets them continue to rent high profit margin, cheap STBs to consumers. If the future technology is also much less expensive for consumers, and cuts into the cable companies margins, I'm sure it will also have "issues", just like CableCards.


If you believe the Cable companies will have an inexpensive solution with OCAP in 2007, I also have a hydrogen fuel cell car I can sell you. By 2008 consumers will affectionately refer to the OCAP standard and O-CRAP.


To increase their profit margins Cable companies may start installing an illegal alien in your home to change channels for you. Illegals could do the job my CableCard just doesn't want to do, and less expensively


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not receiving the HD feed from Fox 50 (WRAZ) on my LG over the air receiver (not for a couple of days now). Anyone else having problems?
> 
> 
> I've noticed that I'm finally getting EPG from WRAZ, but now I don't have 50.1 at all.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not you. It's them. It's OK on TWC because they have a direct fiber feed from the station.



I just got an email reply from WRAZ. Judging from the wording of the email they are just now getting around to looking into this problem. It seems I am only the 2nd OTA viewer who took the time to complain. I didn't check this morning, but I know that last night I was still having problems.


----------



## SteveFitz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got an email reply from WRAZ. Judging from the wording of the email they are just now getting around to looking into this problem. It seems I am only the 2nd OTA viewer who took the time to complain. I didn't check this morning, but I know that last night I was still having problems.



I watch the 10PM News each night on WRAZ 50.1 OTA. Haven't seen any problems at all.


Steve


----------



## DonB2

HDTV-NUT ,


Bummer you are moving back to Jersey. Will you have to half the size of the house you are living in now in order to afford a house in Jersey? If so maybe there is not room for your TV.


In regards to your tv. Is that soemthing you could place on a pallet so it could be more readily and safely handled by a mover. And maybe wrap a lot of protection around it.


I still have the Original boxes for my Pioneer Plasma and was thinking they sure take up a lot of room in the attic as well as draw insects that eat paper.


Another note as Ubiquitous as the large screens are getting don't the movers now supply universal moving boxes for them?


Don


----------



## DonB2

SteveFitz1 ,


I have been experiencing OTA reception problems across the board with Raleigh stations not just with 50.1.


First I had trouble receiving 4.1 than I tried watching something on 17.1 and had terrible lockon problems an signal at 65 max. Could not even watch 17.1.


Than 11.1 and 5.1 hickupped a few times recently while watching them.


I was guessing that it was due to all the leaves now on the trees.


Of course the analog version of all these channels comes in fine










DonB2


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SteveFitz1 ,
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing OTA reception problems across the board with Raleigh stations not just with 50.1.
> 
> 
> First I had trouble receiving 4.1 than I tried watching something on 17.1 and had terrible lockon problems an signal at 65 max. Could not even watch 17.1.
> 
> 
> Than 11.1 and 5.1 hickupped a few times recently while watching them.
> 
> 
> I was guessing that it was due to all the leaves now on the trees.
> 
> 
> Of course the analog version of all these channels comes in fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonB2



Well, I'm not having signal strength issues. Quite the opposite, actually. All the Raleigh/Durham stations I watch (minus WUNC, due to antenna placement) have rock solid signal strength on my equipment. I'll let the forum know if WRAZ actually finds a problem and then if there is a resolution.


----------



## Daryl L

Your all going to loooooove this.







TWC is about to add a new channel according to the website!!! THANK YOU TWC!!!

...

...

...

Can you guess what it is!?









...

...

...

It's!

...

...

...

...

...

...

...
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) ExpoTV on Demand on channel 1110. Ugh! Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## ENDContra

Ive been debating the move to Dish for awhile now, but I have a couple of questions first. One thing that I would miss via Dish is having all of the HD NCAA tournament games in HD (since WRAL OTA is SD only the first weekend and only 1 HD game at a time the second weekend, and Im guessing if Dish gets Raleigh HD locals, it will be based on the OTA broadcast). TWC has to leave the local channels in the free and clear from what I hear, and I believe this includes HD too, correct? So my question is, would I still be able to view all of my local HD channels, including both WRAL-HDs at that time of year, via a QAM tuner even without TWC service?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Still cannot play anything back via the DVR without the 8300 freezing. Does the same thing with On Demand also, box freezes and reboots itself.


What the hell did TWC do to the boxes this time?


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive been debating the move to Dish for awhile now, but I have a couple of questions first. One thing that I would miss via Dish is having all of the HD NCAA tournament games in HD (since WRAL OTA is SD only the first weekend and only 1 HD game at a time the second weekend, and Im guessing if Dish gets Raleigh HD locals, it will be based on the OTA broadcast). TWC has to leave the local channels in the free and clear from what I hear, and I believe this includes HD too, correct? So my question is, would I still be able to view all of my local HD channels, including both WRAL-HDs at that time of year, via a QAM tuner even without TWC service?



you have to subscribe to at least basic cable, or else they might cut off everything coming to your house. If you have some TWC service (phone, internet, or cable TV), you'll probably get basic cable out of the wall, even if you're not paying for it.

*question* - anyone know how much digital cable with just CableCard costs? how flexible are they? ie can i just add the HD suite without paying for all the other garbage digital channels?


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Well I finally had enough. I unplugged both of my 8300 boxes and cancelled my Digital Service. My TV has a tuner so I can get all the locals in HD by plugging into the wall or OTA. My TV also has a 16:9 HD Guide that I have never used because I always had the 8300 connected to it.


I will miss the DVR and the cable hd channels such as HDNET Movies and such but I will have to live with it until we move back to jersey in a few months.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> *question* - anyone know how much digital cable with just CableCard costs? how flexible are they? ie can i just add the HD suite without paying for all the other garbage digital channels?



If you get one of the digital cable packages you can get a CableCard instead of a STB for the same price. As for flexibility, I don't think you can get the HD Suite without the digital package. I asked them if I could get a CableCard with the standard package just to get the digital versions of all the analog channels (I don't want any of the channels in the digital tier), and they never answered me on that.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you have to subscribe to at least basic cable, or else they might cut off everything coming to your house. If you have some TWC service (phone, internet, or cable TV), you'll probably get basic cable out of the wall, even if you're not paying for it.



Thanks, yeah, I should have mentioned I would be keeping Roadrunner regardless of what I do. Also, to clarify, Im not looking to "cheat" the cable company, but from what I hear these channels are supposed to be available to everyone regardless. I guess the only thing I might be missing out on with Dish would be the inHDs, which isnt much, and whenever FSN does a Canes game in HD, which isnt that often.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still cannot play anything back via the DVR without the 8300 freezing. Does the same thing with On Demand also, box freezes and reboots itself.
> 
> 
> What the hell did TWC do to the boxes this time?



I called tech support last night when I got back into town. He said there was a problem with the signal to my box and it would require a service call..1st evening call... next week at the earliest







He could tell from his end what channel I was watching, but there was still a signal problem







... so... I checked all of my connections... all were fully screwed tight... but for giggles I disconnected and reconnected the only connection inside the house (wall to DVR). When I reconnected it, I can now play stored material back.


So I don't know if the cable magically unscrewed itself (doubtful, it seemed fully tight), or somehow diconnecting/reconnecting broke the signal and forced some kind of handshake.


I wonder if they did something to reduce signal strength on their mgt interface. Since something happened to several of us the same night, I think it was something on the TWC end, but who knows what.


I will say that I seem to have more "red push" on my SD material than I remember.


As soon as the Raleigh HD locals are turned on for Dish, I'll be making the switch.


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know how much digital cable with just CableCard costs?



DigiPic1000 with a CableCard (instead of a digital box and remote control) is $56.55/month+taxes&fees (plus a one-time $42.95 CableCard installation fee), according to my calculations.


By comparison, DigiPic1000 with a digital box and remote control (instead of a CableCard) is $61.75/month+taxes&fees.


> Quote:
> how flexible are they? ie can i just add the HD suite without paying for all the other garbage digital channels?



You can add HD Suite only if you get a DigiPic package.


However, you can add Premium channels such as HBO HD and Showtime HD to any package, even to the most basic service.


----------



## jmarkan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DigiPic1000 with a CableCard (instead of a digital box and remote control) is $56.55/month+taxes&fees (plus a one-time $42.95 CableCard installation fee), according to my calculations.
> 
> 
> By comparison, DigiPic1000 with a digital box and remote control (instead of a CableCard) is $61.75/month+taxes&fees.
> 
> 
> You can add HD Suite only if you get a DigiPic package.
> 
> 
> However, you can add Premium channels such as HBO HD and Showtime HD to any package, even to the most basic service.



Perhaps mentioned earlier, but if you have the Digipic package with Roadrunner, you get a $5 discount off Roadrunner. If you add a any cablecard (even if you already have and plan to keep a STB), they will no longer give you the $5 discount off Roadrunner. They penalize you for having a cablecard whether it is with or without a STB! I asked TWC for some logical reason why this is so but they couldn't provide me one except to say "that's just the way it is".


----------



## dslate69

DirecTv delays new HD DVR.

I love the quote "Or worse yet, cable. "









http://www.skyreport.com/#Story1


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah, I should have mentioned I would be keeping Roadrunner regardless of what I do. Also, to clarify, Im not looking to "cheat" the cable company, but from what I hear these channels are supposed to be available to everyone regardless. I guess the only thing I might be missing out on with Dish would be the inHDs, which isnt much, and whenever FSN does a Canes game in HD, which isnt that often.



DISH is adding HD feeds of their regional sports channels in the Fall.


For the 1 or 2 days that WRAL offers a second HD game on TWC, go to a friends with TWC & 25 less HD channels.


----------



## giiiiif

I sent an inquiry to TWC of Raleigh to see what the costs of 2 cablecards would be for use with a soon to be released HD Tivo Series 3, this is the response I got:


"Response:Time Warner Cable of Raleigh does not provide support for or allow TIVO devices on our cable network. Time Warner Cable provides DVR service and equipment for customers that would like to record programs and watch them later. Cable Cards will only be installed on Cable ready, Cable Card slot available television sets. This policy is subject to change at the discretion of Time Warner Cable of Raleigh."



I really hope this changes, it is absolutely unacceptable. I've been looking forward to the series 3 tivo since 1/6/2005 when it was announced. There are few things I want to do more than replace my featureless 8300HD box from TW.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an inquiry to TWC of Raleigh to see what the costs of 2 cablecards would be for use with a soon to be released HD Tivo Series 3, this is the response I got:
> 
> 
> "Response:Time Warner Cable of Raleigh does not provide support for or allow TIVO devices on our cable network. Time Warner Cable provides DVR service and equipment for customers that would like to record programs and watch them later. Cable Cards will only be installed on Cable ready, Cable Card slot available television sets. This policy is subject to change at the discretion of Time Warner Cable of Raleigh."
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this changes, it is absolutely unacceptable. I've been looking forward to the series 3 tivo since 1/6/2005 when it was announced. There are few things I want to do more than replace my featureless 8300HD box from TW.



OMG... That sucks loud....


If they wont allow Tivo.. then why dont they fix their crappy box so external SATA works properly and that the scheduling algorithm is smart enough to filter out repeats.....


Sounds like time to start complaining....


----------



## quango

Not only does that "suck loud," it is almost certainly illegal. My conclusion: you have a clueless CSR who thinks you're talking about hooking up a DirecTV-only TiVo (which wouldn't work anyway).


----------



## giiiiif

Yeh, definately time to complain. I hope they either change their "rape our customers" policy before the Series 3 is released or AT LEAST publicize the fact that they won't allow Tivo's access to their network so ppl don't buy a Series 3 tivo then get home and suffer the disappointment of calling TWC for a cablecard "installation" and finding out that TWC won't allow them access to a higher quality product than they can provide.


----------



## giiiiif

I suppose he may not know what he's talking about...he is definately wrong about the Tivo not functioning properly with a version 1.0 cablecard as far as I can tell...but it does sound as though he knows that that policy exists concerning not installing the cards in Tivos.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suppose he may not know what he's talking about...he is definately wrong about the Tivo not functioning properly with a version 1.0 cablecard as far as I can tell...but it does sound as though he knows that that policy exists concerning not installing the cards in Tivos.




I just got the same answer and asked for an escalation point and confirmation that the statement applied to Series 3.. a cablecard ready and certified device.....


TRACKING NUMBER: 88193

Inquiry







ear TWC,


I am writing to determine TWC's position on the upcoming release of Tivo system 3 DVR's using cablecard technology. I intend to purchase a Series 3 when its available due to its superior functionality. However, I was told that TWC has indicated that it will not allow its customers to use these products and TWC will not install CableCards in them. I would like to understand this situation and determine the truth.

____________________________________________________________ ______________________________________________

Response:Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable of Raleigh. Currently Time Warner Cable does not support or install service to TIVO devices of any kind. We are only able to install Cable Cards to Cable Card slot ready television sets.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an inquiry to TWC of Raleigh to see what the costs of 2 cablecards would be for use with a soon to be released HD Tivo Series 3, this is the response I got:
> 
> 
> "Response:Time Warner Cable of Raleigh does not provide support for or allow TIVO devices on our cable network. Time Warner Cable provides DVR service and equipment for customers that would like to record programs and watch them later. Cable Cards will only be installed on Cable ready, Cable Card slot available television sets. This policy is subject to change at the discretion of Time Warner Cable of Raleigh."
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this changes, it is absolutely unacceptable. I've been looking forward to the series 3 tivo since 1/6/2005 when it was announced. There are few things I want to do more than replace my featureless 8300HD box from TW.



Take the response, send it to TiVo, send it to the FCC, and send a copy to the TWC attorneys reminding them that they are required by law to provide CableCards for any CableLab certified device. And since the S3 has been approved by CableLabs, TWC can go take a flying leap and &*%$ themselves if they think they can get away with this.


On a more practical note, TiVo will be providing instructions for the installers in the S3 box. For the rape that is a $40 truck role for a cablecard "install," hopefully the tech will at least be able to read. Tell TWC you want two cablecards for two TVs. When the tech gets there hand him the instructions and point at the TiVo.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Called up and cancelled today, only took me about *2 HOURS*!!


First tech put me on hold for about 20 minutes and never came back. Called back and had to wait for about 20 minutes to get someone to pick up. Finally got to talk with someone and it took forever to make her understand that all I wanted to do is get rid of my digital cable service and just keep the standard. She couldnt understand the fact that my TV has a HD tuner. She kept saying that without a box, no TV can get HD. LOL!


My old bill: $196.76


New Bill: $112.37


I still have my Cable Internet and Phone with them.


----------



## giiiiif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a more practical note, TiVo will be providing instructions for the installers in the S3 box. For the rape that is a $40 truck role for a cablecard "install," hopefully the tech will at least be able to read. Tell TWC you want two cablecards for two TVs. When the tech gets there hand him the instructions and point at the TiVo.



Speaking of the $42.75 "install fee", in a separate inquiry I sent asking if I'd be charged $42.75 EACH if I got two cable cards at once, the answer was "Yes, you will be charged $42.75 per CableCard." IMO, they shouldn't charge us install fees if they refuse to allow us to pick these items up.


----------



## drewwho

Speaking of CableCard vs the TWC DVRs: Will a CableCard DVR be able to play recorded programs during a cable outage? Or will it have the same problems that lots of people have recently had with their 8300s where they cannot view recorded material if the connection to TWC is out?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Called up and cancelled today, only took me about *2 HOURS*!!
> 
> 
> First tech put me on hold for about 20 minutes and never came back. Called back and had to wait for about 20 minutes to get someone to pick up. Finally got to talk with someone ...



Same thing happened to me. I got hung-up on 20+ minutes into my first call. I was fuming







. I couldn't even get rid of the sucky service without getting more sucky service. When I finally got someone on the phone after 30+ minutes on my second call I was not a pleasant customer to deal with. I kept Internet as well, so if I find a competitive provider to RR I will block-out an afternoon to cancel it.

It should be against the law to have longer wait times to Cancel a service than to Join.


----------



## giiiiif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of CableCard vs the TWC DVRs: Will a CableCard DVR be able to play recorded programs during a cable outage? Or will it have the same problems that lots of people have recently had with their 8300s where they cannot view recorded material if the connection to TWC is out?



I would say that Tivos would almost certainly not have this problem. The reason 8300's have this problem is probably because they suck







Tivo's are high quality hardware devices built for user-friendliness and feature rich experiences. TWC's boxes are not like that.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I got hung-up on 20+ minutes into my first call.



Wow. Maybe they have changed their call center staffing. This is totally different than the experience we have when we cancel. And we have cancelled a lot. We add the basic+standard analog cable every year in November and drop it in April so as to get ESPN/ESPN2/FSN for basketball season. In the last 3 years, we've cancelled 3 times. In every case the CSR has been polite, and the call has been quick and painless. I don't think I've ever been on the phone more that 5 minutes, including hold time.


Maybe this is because I usually call early (7am?) in the morning..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would say that Tivos would almost certainly not have this problem. The reason 8300's have this problem is probably because they suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tivo's are high quality hardware devices built for user-friendliness and feature rich experiences. TWC's boxes are not like that.



I sort of thought it was because they had to phone-home to get some sort of decryption key, not just because they suck. If Tivos don't have this problem, it would mean they didn't have to phone home, and the keys to decrypt programs are stored on the cable card, or on the hard disk, or something. I'm sure posg will explain how it all works..


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Called up and cancelled today, only took me about *2 HOURS*!!



Given that TWC is an AOL property, they must be sharing "retention specialists." Although, 2 hours would be a record for AOL.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of the $42.75 "install fee", in a separate inquiry I sent asking if I'd be charged $42.75 EACH if I got two cable cards at once, the answer was "Yes, you will be charged $42.75 per CableCard." IMO, they shouldn't charge us install fees if they refuse to allow us to pick these items up.



Man, I hope TWC brings some lube to go with that. That's twice the reason to just lie to them about what you have and make the installer stay until it all works, even if it takes an entire day to get it done. In fact, maybe before the installer comes I'll go disconnect the cable at the street, loosen the cable connecting to the house, and any other little thing I can think of just to waste their time. Or they could let me pick the cards up and install them myself, as I am literate and can use a telephone, the only criteria necessary for installing a cablecard.


You know, I was just starting to mellow to TWC and decided they weren't as bad as I've intimated in the past here. I was right. They aren't as bad. They are *WORSE*.


----------



## giiiiif

Well, you might be right...obviously I can't be 100% sure since the Series 3 isn't out yet. But since TivoToGo allows you to copy video to your PC or Ipod, you'd think that recorded video would be totally detached from the cable network. But who knows...the industry trend is to make things more and more difficult for the consumer after all and TIVO refuses to let their customers know anything until their product is on the shelves












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sort of thought it was because they had to phone-home to get some sort of decryption key, not just because they suck. If Tivos don't have this problem, it would mean they didn't have to phone home, and the keys to decrypt programs are stored on the cable card, or on the hard disk, or something. I'm sure posg will explain how it all works..
> 
> 
> Drew


----------



## giiiiif

Anyone know where to find any real documentation layout out exactly what the FCC is requiring of cable operators with regards to providing Cable Cards to their customers? The FCC's website is one of the worst I've ever seen, I have spent a sad amount of time trying to find a document describing exactly what the FCC is requiring...do cable operators have to provide Cable Cards for televisions only, do they have to provide them for ALL CableLabs certified cable card supporting device, etc...? That's what I'm looking for










THanks


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sort of thought it was because they had to phone-home to get some sort of decryption key



Correct. They suck


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to find any real documentation layout out exactly what the FCC is requiring of cable operators with regards to providing Cable Cards to their customers? The FCC's website is one of the worst I've ever seen, I have spent a sad amount of time trying to find a document describing exactly what the FCC is requiring...do cable operators have to provide Cable Cards for televisions only, do they have to provide them for ALL CableLabs certified cable card supporting device, etc...? That's what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks



Have you escalated to management yet? I did this morning... They are going to have someone call me back. Im gonna kick about the 42 bucks per card too...


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the same answer and asked for an escalation point and confirmation that the statement applied to Series 3.. a cablecard ready and certified device.....
> 
> 
> TRACKING NUMBER: 88193
> 
> Inquiry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ear TWC,
> 
> 
> I am writing to determine TWC's position on the upcoming release of Tivo system 3 DVR's using cablecard technology. I intend to purchase a Series 3 when its available due to its superior functionality. However, I was told that TWC has indicated that it will not allow its customers to use these products and TWC will not install CableCards in them. I would like to understand this situation and determine the truth.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ______________________________________________
> 
> Response:Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable of Raleigh. Currently Time Warner Cable does not support or install service to TIVO devices of any kind. We are only able to install Cable Cards to Cable Card slot ready television sets.



Post this over on the tivo community.. That should get some angry reactions.


Of course, you can't expect TWC to be supporting a vaporware Tivo at the moment.


----------



## giiiiif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an inquiry to TWC of Raleigh to see what the costs of 2 cablecards would be for use with a soon to be released HD Tivo Series 3, this is the response I got:
> 
> 
> "Response:Time Warner Cable of Raleigh does not provide support for or allow TIVO devices on our cable network. Time Warner Cable provides DVR service and equipment for customers that would like to record programs and watch them later. Cable Cards will only be installed on Cable ready, Cable Card slot available television sets. This policy is subject to change at the discretion of Time Warner Cable of Raleigh."



I emailed the Raleigh Telecommunications Commission this morning and got another odd response:


MY EMAIL TO RTC:

Hello,


As you probably know, Tivo is releasing a new version of its box, the Series 3. This box supports CableCard 1.0 and 2.0 and is CableLabs certified. It is supposed to be released in the next few months.


I sent an email to Time Warner Cable of Raleigh inquiring about whether I would be able to pick up a Cable Card or if they had to send a technician to install them when I get a Series 3 Tivo when they come out. Their response was that they won't provide cable cards for or install cable cards in anything other than televisions. From what I've read, they are supposed to provide them for and install them in any CableLabs certified CableCard supporting device.



RESPONSE FROM RTC:

Thank you for your inquiry. You have reached the right person. No cable company is required to provide technical support or updates for equipment that they do not provide. As Time Warner's email response indicated, TIVO devices compete with some of the converters and/or on-demand type services they provide. Like all other businesses, video service providers are under no obligation to assist or support their competition.


They can choose to place addressable or updateable service cards in cable ready televisions. They most likely do so because it enables them to sell additional video services, and they do not compete for the sale, rental or leasing of televisions. I'm sure they feel that placing cards in televisions will help their business, and that placing them in TIVO type devices will harm their business.


By the way, while video service providers don't have to support any device they don't provide, they can't prohibit you from attaching or using any legal device (such as TIVO), as long as it does not interfere with or affect their cable plant or signal. Some cable operators may not be willing to affirmatively provide permission to attach TIVO type devices to their systems because of copyright liability concerns. They have resolved any copyright concerns associated with equipment they provide, but may not have been able to resolve those concerns for equipment they do not provide. I'm sure you are also aware that it is illegal to sell, rent, lease or place on public display any videos that you may record using TIVO or any other recording device.




This guy makes it sound as if there is absolutely no requirement at all regarding CableCards...


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not having signal strength issues. Quite the opposite, actually. All the Raleigh/Durham stations I watch (minus WUNC, due to antenna placement) have rock solid signal strength on my equipment. I'll let the forum know if WRAZ actually finds a problem and then if there is a resolution.



This was rectified by WRAZ on Monday. Sorry for the late post ... been busy. I've now got all 3 multicast channels from WRAZ in addition to full EPG. The EPG from WRAZ I've been missing for a while ... it's nice to have it back, finally.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to find any real documentation layout out exactly what the FCC is requiring of cable operators with regards to providing Cable Cards to their customers? The FCC's website is one of the worst I've ever seen, I have spent a sad amount of time trying to find a document describing exactly what the FCC is requiring...do cable operators have to provide Cable Cards for televisions only, do they have to provide them for ALL CableLabs certified cable card supporting device, etc...? That's what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks



You can find the actual regulation at this link: 47CFR76.1204 


In particular, it states:

"A multichannel video programming distributor that utilizes navigation devices to perform conditional access functions shall make available equipment that incorporates only the conditional access functions of such devices."


In other words, a cable company must provide a CableCard to its customers.


I don't see any exception that would allow the cable company to refuse to provide a CableCard if it will be installed in a recording device, such as a Tivo.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I emailed the Raleigh Telecommunications Commission this morning and got another odd response:
> 
> 
> RESPONSE FROM RTC:
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. You have reached the right person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> END RESPONSE
> 
> 
> This guy makes it sound as if there is absolutely no requirement at all regarding CableCards...



Man, if that's the right guy, I'd hate to see what the wrong guy says. He just doesn't get it. Nobody is asking TWC to support the TiVo. We are asking them to install a CableCard in a CableLab approved device as per the FCC regulations. Actually, I'm only asking to be allowed to pick up the cablecard and install it myself. TWC is the one insisting on a truck role to get this done.


I sent an email to TWC last night outlining my concern with their apparent refusal to install a cablecard in a cablelab certified device. If I get the same response I'll just submit a complaint to the FCC. If this isn't resolved when I decide to get the S3, I'll just, as I said before, tell TWC I want two cablecards installed in two TVs I have in the house. When the tech arrives I'll point and the TiVo and not let him leave until they are installed and work.


----------



## giiiiif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, if that's the right guy, I'd hate to see what the wrong guy says. He just doesn't get it. Nobody is asking TWC to support the TiVo. We are asking them to install a CableCard in a CableLab approved device as per the FCC regulations. Actually, I'm only asking to be allowed to pick up the cablecard and install it myself. TWC is the one insisting on a truck role to get this done.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to TWC last night outlining my concern with their apparent refusal to install a cablecard in a cablelab certified device. If I get the same response I'll just submit a complaint to the FCC. If this isn't resolved when I decide to get the S3, I'll just, as I said before, tell TWC I want two cablecards installed in two TVs I have in the house. When the tech arrives I'll point and the TiVo and not let him leave until they are installed and work.





No kidding, I was blown away...sadly, that guy's job title is "Cable Administrator".



Here's a Digg article linking to details about this on ConsumerFury.com


It has links to the relevent CFR documents (like was posted above)


http://digg.com/hardware/Time_Warner..._Series_3_Tivo


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Hey guys, I cant seem to pick up UNC-HD when I manually type in 4-2 in my TV. I pick up the other PBS stations fine but cant seem to get the HD Pbs channel.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## scsiraid

I have a cablecard question... If I have an operational cablecard installed in a tv and then I replace the tv, do i just move the card from the old tv to the new? Is there anything else involved?


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I cant seem to pick up UNC-HD when I manually type in 4-2 in my TV. I pick up the other PBS stations fine but cant seem to get the HD Pbs channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



If you're doing this via cable, I can't help you. But if you're pulling this in over the air, PBS only broadcasts 4.2 from 8pm to 11pm every night. You may also notice that they shut off 4.4 and 4.5 during that period in order to create the bandwidth for the HD feed.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I cant seem to pick up UNC-HD when I manually type in 4-2 in my TV. I pick up the other PBS stations fine but cant seem to get the HD Pbs channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Try 90.2 if your using your tv's QAM tuner with cable. It doesn't remap on mine either.


----------



## jerry birdwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I cant seem to pick up UNC-HD when I manually type in 4-2 in my TV. I pick up the other PBS stations fine but cant seem to get the HD Pbs channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Remember, UNC-HD OTA is only available during prime time. The UNC-HD cable feed repeats during the day, as does SCETV's OTA.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a cablecard question... If I have an operational cablecard installed in a tv and then I replace the tv, do i just move the card from the old tv to the new? Is there anything else involved?



I believe that during the install the CableCard was paired with the device. If you get a new device, you will have to have the CableCard re-paired. Oh, look. Another $45 truck role by TWC. How convenient for them.


----------



## zim2dive

Playback on the 8300HD is locking up again... TWC was only able to tell me they could come between 8 and 5... maybe advanced scheduling is in that "5 years from now" plan too










Mike


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, if that's the right guy, I'd hate to see what the wrong guy says. He just doesn't get it. Nobody is asking TWC to support the TiVo. We are asking them to install a CableCard in a CableLab approved device as per the FCC regulations. Actually, I'm only asking to be allowed to pick up the cablecard and install it myself. TWC is the one insisting on a truck role to get this done.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to TWC last night outlining my concern with their apparent refusal to install a cablecard in a cablelab certified device. If I get the same response I'll just submit a complaint to the FCC. If this isn't resolved when I decide to get the S3, I'll just, as I said before, tell TWC I want two cablecards installed in two TVs I have in the house. When the tech arrives I'll point and the TiVo and not let him leave until they are installed and work.



And just this morning i heard a TWC commercial about their digital phone, saying how "the local phone company hates competetion, but at Time Warner, we think competition is a good thing!"


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And just this morning i heard a TWC commercial about their digital phone, saying how "the local phone company hates competetion, but at Time Warner, we think competition is a good thing!"



Now that is FUNNY!!!!


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Playback on the 8300HD is locking up again... TWC was only able to tell me they could come between 8 and 5... maybe advanced scheduling is in that "5 years from now" plan too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Splash one 8300HD. The guy looked at 999 for signal strength and said he thought it might actually be too strong (+4dB).... but despite changing/checking everything the old box would not play back material... sooo... I lost everything I had stored and got a new box. Only plus is this one has 1394... off to look into DVHS for my Mac....


Mike


EDIT: is anyone local able to get the Firewire ports to talk? Admittedly this is new to me, but trying 2 different apps, both seem to know there is an 8300hd on the other end, but I get stored filed that seem reasonable sizes that will not play back. (I'm just recording 2 minute test chunks right until I can work out the kinks). I've seen suggestions that the ports are not enabled on the 8300HD in some forums. Feel free to PM.


----------



## DonB2

"If you're doing this via cable, I can't help you. But if you're pulling this in over the air, PBS only broadcasts 4.2 from 8pm to 11pm every night. You may also notice that they shut off 4.4 and 4.5 during that period in order to create the bandwidth for the HD feed. "


I posted awhile back that PBS now has a message up on each of their multi- cast OTA channels stating time of availability.


-DonB2


----------



## Talkstr8t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giiiiif* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No kidding, I was blown away...sadly, that guy's job title is "Cable Administrator".



I have a contact in the TWC executive offices. I contacted him. His response was that TWC's policy is to provide CableCards for any verified UDCP and that they'll straighten things out in Raleigh. There is, however, apparently some controversy as to whether the Tivo Series 3 has been fully validated.


Hope this helps...


- Talk


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talkstr8t* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a contact in the TWC executive offices. I contacted him. His response was that TWC's policy is to provide CableCards for any verified UDCP and that they'll straighten things out in Raleigh. There is, however, apparently some controversy as to whether the Tivo Series 3 has been fully validated.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> - Talk




EXCELLENT..... You might tell him that the Tivo Series 3 Cable Labs certification number is TCD648250A.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And just this morning i heard a TWC commercial about their digital phone, saying how "the local phone company hates competetion, but at Time Warner, we think competition is a good thing!"



that reminds me of when TWC called my GF and said "we noticed you're paying too much for cable" and offered her digital cable for $39.99/mo for 6 months.


well no **** she's paying too much for cable!? you're the one setting the prices and have a virtual monopoly in the area!


speaking of which, anyone have tips on reducing monthly cable costs? (besides dropping programming of course). Anyway to negotiate a better deal?


along those lines, i highly recommend vonage over TWC's digital phone. My parents switched, love the service, and it's a bunch cheaper.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talkstr8t* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a contact in the TWC executive offices. I contacted him. His response was that TWC's policy is to provide CableCards for any verified UDCP and that they'll straighten things out in Raleigh. There is, however, apparently some controversy as to whether the Tivo Series 3 has been fully validated.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> - Talk



I hope nobody is surprised that some random CSR was spewing random BS out of his ass. We see it time and time again...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope nobody is surprised that some random CSR was spewing random BS out of his ass. We see it time and time again...



I used to be modestly annoyed when I came to the realization that the customer service representative on the other end of the line was half way around the world, until I realized that they are much better trained, much more patient and courteous, and speak much clearer English than their domestic counterparts.


TWC might want to consider outsourcing. As much as I defend TWC and the cable industry in general, their phone support is abysmal.


----------



## toadfannc

Check out this article in today's USA Today:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/footb...-network_x.htm 


I LOVE IT!!!!! Finally, TWC is being exposed. I can't wait until I see the first ad that the NFL Network runs that mentions Time Warner. I especially like the NFL Network rep's quote:


"We think it's asinine that Time Warner (the nation's No. 2 cable provider) carries 12 shopping channels and 50 other channels you don't want but can't find room for one dedicated to the most popular sport in this country," Palansky says. "We're replacing the kid gloves with bare knuckles."


Amen.


The way I see it, TWC now has 2 choices. They can continue their current stance of ignoring customer demand and crying the blues about subscription fees (while they count the record profits they are reaping from you and me)-- all the while not giving a damn how many THOUSANDS of subscribers leave for satellite. OR, they will grudgingly sign up with the NFL ... for about double the cost that they could have gotten 2 years ago.


So, all you shopping channel lovers, can get busy and dial your favorite TWC sychophant and tell them to hold firm and not bend under the pressure of the mean old NFL. Somehow, I think that the football lovers who will finally realize what TWC is doing, will also pick up the phone (better yet, email our pal Fred Dressler, TWC VP of Programming at [email protected] ) -- and I bet they out number the sports haters.


I don't blame the NFL for doing this-- they know that most cable subscribers just sit back ignorantly, and take whatever is jammed down their throat--- sound familiar (i.e. federal government ... but that's another story for another day)?


It shall be interesting, at the very least!!!!


----------



## dslate69

TWC makes a statement on cable-cards in TIVO series 3.

http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/28/t...blecard-tivos/


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC makes a statement on cable-cards in TIVO series 3.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/28/t...blecard-tivos/



It'll be nice when TWC can come out with a consistent message. They will install CableCards in TiVos I guess (as Engadget says), but the message the customers are getting today is that they won't (again, as pointed out in the Engadget post).


I think what it is really happening is that TWC will continue to say they won't install the CableCards until someone calls them on it. Then they will capitulate. TWC will easily have a year to spread FUD about the TiVo Series 3 before it has any possibility of becoming a large enough issue for the FCC to step in.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this article in today's USA Today:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/footb...-network_x.htm
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!! Finally, TWC is being exposed. I can't wait until I see the first ad that the NFL Network runs that mentions Time Warner. I especially like the NFL Network rep's quote:
> 
> 
> "We think it's asinine that Time Warner (the nation's No. 2 cable provider) carries 12 shopping channels and 50 other channels you don't want but can't find room for one dedicated to the most popular sport in this country," Palansky says. "We're replacing the kid gloves with bare knuckles."
> 
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> The way I see it, TWC now has 2 choices. They can continue their current stance of ignoring customer demand and crying the blues about subscription fees (while they count the record profits they are reaping from you and me)-- all the while not giving a damn how many THOUSANDS of subscribers leave for satellite. OR, they will grudgingly sign up with the NFL ... for about double the cost that they could have gotten 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> So, all you shopping channel lovers, can get busy and dial your favorite TWC sychophant and tell them to hold firm and not bend under the pressure of the mean old NFL. Somehow, I think that the football lovers who will finally realize what TWC is doing, will also pick up the phone (better yet, email our pal Fred Dressler, TWC VP of Programming at [email protected] ) -- and I bet they out number the sports haters.
> 
> 
> I don't blame the NFL for doing this-- they know that most cable subscribers just sit back ignorantly, and take whatever is jammed down their throat--- sound familiar (i.e. federal government ... but that's another story for another day)?
> 
> 
> It shall be interesting, at the very least!!!!



So the NFL has $100,000,000 to spend so that they can bully cable operators into paying several multiples of that in order to get their NFL product into households.


I'm really having a hard time seeing TWC as the bad guy.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the NFL has $100,000,000 to spend so that they can bully cable operators into paying several multiples of that in order to get their NFL product into households.
> 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time seeing TWC as the bad guy.



Damn right. Yep, mean old NFL is bullying poor ol TWC. $100,000,000 is like a nickel to TWC. Read the articles ... did you catch the word "monolithic"? Exposed ... at last. Like I said, the sychophants will rise up. Glad to see you have their backs.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn right. Yep, mean old NFL is bullying poor ol TWC. $100,000,000 is like a nickel to TWC. Read the articles ... did you catch the word "monolithic"? Exposed ... at last. Like I said, the sychophants will rise up. Glad to see you have their backs.



I guess you just don't see where all of this is headed. Get your wallet out. The bastards are just getting started.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn right. Yep, mean old NFL is bullying poor ol TWC. $100,000,000 is like a nickel to TWC. Read the articles ... did you catch the word "monolithic"? Exposed ... at last. Like I said, the sychophants will rise up. Glad to see you have their backs.



There are no saints on either side of this potential deal... its one greedy bastage trying to out-greedy the other. If it going into a tier I don't have to pay for, I won't care, but I'm already paying for 100 useless channels that I'd give the a-la-carte boot if I could.


Mike


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess you just don't see where all of this is headed. Get your wallet out. The bastards are just getting started.



DISH has NFL and NFL-HD. and a bunch more non shopping channels.

Is TWC cheaper than DISH ? No.


So right now TWC subscribers already have their wallet out for less channels.

You act like TWC has to raise rates for every channel they add.

DISH doesn't.


What am I missing here ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DISH has NFL and NFL-HD. and a bunch more non shopping channels.
> 
> Is TWC cheaper than DISH ? No.
> 
> 
> So right now TWC subscribers already have their wallet out for less channels.
> 
> You act like TWC has to raise rates for every channel they add.
> 
> DISH doesn't.
> 
> 
> What am I missing here ?



NFL Network cut sweetheart deals with the satellite guys in order to take the cable guys hostage. From what I understand the cable guys were never given the same opportunity to get in at the "introductory rate". TWC is calling their bluff.


The NFL Network's comment is that if cable operators have room for all the shopping channels, they should have room for NFL.


Nothing could be further from the truth. It's not about room. It's about cost. Shopping channels are free and actually PAY operators based on sales generated in their zipcode footprints. But that's neither here nor there. The NFL is playing favorite nations and I have a philosophical problem with that.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or do us all a favor and just blow your brains out now and get it over with.



I hope they put that On Demand. I might actually watch one of those channels for that.


----------



## pkscout

posg/dslate, why don't you guys take to PM before the thread police show up again you ruin it for everyone. The blow your head off references are, IMHO, over the line.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NFL Network cut sweetheart deals with the satellite guys in order to take the cable guys hostage. From what I understand the cable guys were never given the same opportunity to get in at the "introductory rate". TWC is calling their bluff.



This is just plain wrong. The NFL Network has deals with 75 cable operators. All of the top 10 cable providers --- EXCEPT TWC and Cablevision (who once had it but dropped it and is about to be bought out). They don't give it away (as you imply) to the satellite operators. They (and 75 cable companies) were just smart enough to get carriage agreements years ago when the NFL was willing to do it for less.


As ALWAYS ... TWC sat on their [email protected]@, and we get screwed.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg/dslate, why don't you guys take to PM before the thread police show up again you ruin it for everyone. The blow your head off references are, IMHO, over the line.



You're probably right. I deleted my post. Now if I had a TV or radio talk show, I could have probably gotten away with it.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is just plain wrong. The NFL Network has deals with 75 cable operators. All of the top 10 cable providers --- EXCEPT TWC and Cablevision (who once had it but dropped it and is about to be bought out). They don't give it away (as you imply) to the satellite operators. They (and 75 cable companies) were just smart enough to get carriage agreements years ago when the NFL was willing to do it for less.
> 
> 
> As ALWAYS ... TWC sat on their [email protected]@, and we get screwed.



TWC has different profit expectations.

If SATs can add 5-7 channels without passing cost on to the subscribers, TWC could add one expensive channel without asking for a hand out. Profits are at an all time high, and TWC expects to pass the cost on to it's subscribers the second cost go up one cent. What a great company.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC has different profit expectations.
> 
> If SATs can add 5-7 channels without passing cost on to the subscribers, TWC could add one expensive channel without asking for a hand out. Profits are at an all time high, and TWC expects to pass the cost on to it's subscribers the second cost go up one cent. What a great company.



Exxon/Mobil just posted the second largest quarterly profit in cooperate history, exceeded only by their own fourth quarter profit from last year. Just wanted to pass that on, since we're talking about "great companies".


The oil industry _never_ absorbs increased costs, they merely inflate the retail price by the increased cost plus a "little for the kitty". Ain't the free marketplace great.


----------



## scsiraid

Got this nice response to my email into TWC Executive chain.....

I removed name and phone number since it was a personal note to me.



I apologize for all the confusion and possible miscommunication. We will and do support products that require cable cards, as long as they are cable lab certified. As for your question if we can handle the demand, we have always prided ourselves on being able to deliver to our customers whichever product they desire within a timely fashion. As for self install or we will require a truck roll, today we roll a truck and do not charge for the cable card to be installed.


I hope I have addressed your concerns. Please feel free to contact me directly with any more questions at 919-573-XXXX.


With best regards,



XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


VP of Customer Care

Time Warner Cable

Raleigh Division


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for self install or we will require a truck roll, today we roll a truck and do not charge for the cable card to be installed.



What happened to the $42.95 fee? Are all CableCards installed for free now?


----------



## mfogarty5

All,


I have been follwing the Raleigh TWC cable card fiasco on both Tivocommunity and engadget.


I am a Charlotte Time Warner analog customer who is thinking about upgrading to a HDTV, but am leery of using the SA 8300. I know someone who has had to replace his SA 8300 6 times!


Anyways, I had planned on getting a TiVo Series 3 when it is released, but Time Warner cable is implmenting something called Switched Digital Video down the road in Columbia, SC that makes CableCards obsolete.


Time Warner's rationale is that it frees bandwidth, and I have read on this forum that Charlotte TWC is maxed out, but I have noticed the addition of analog channels in the past year. Discovery Health for example has been added as well as a few others. TWC could have added 3 HD channels instead of Discovery Health.


I have posted an open letter to Diana at TWC Columbia, who is a frequent poster here at avsforums, regarding SDV that you can read by following the link below. Unfortunately she has not responded, but I thought readers here might be interested since the CTO of TWC said he wants to roll out SDV everywhere.


If you were planning on getting a TiVo Series 3 or a Windows Vista HTPC with CableCard, SDV is bad news.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post7956765


----------



## posg

I started a new thread in HDTV Programming titled "Time Warner vs. NFL Network" for obvious reasons.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exxon/Mobil just posted the second largest quarterly profit in cooperate history, exceeded only by their own fourth quarter profit from last year. Just wanted to pass that on, since we're talking about "great companies".
> 
> 
> The oil industry _never_ absorbs increased costs, they merely inflate the retail price by the increased cost plus a "little for the kitty". Ain't the free marketplace great.



Look at the Oil Company, Look at the Oil Company !!

Why am I talking about an Oil Company ?

CUCUMBER !!!!

It don't make sense. It just don't make sense.


This must be a variation of the "Look at the Monkey Defense".


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at the Oil Company, Look at the Oil Company !!
> 
> Why am I talking about an Oil Company ?
> 
> CUCUMBER !!!!
> 
> It don't make sense. It just don't make sense.
> 
> 
> This must be a variation of the "Look at the Monkey Defense".



Just an analogy about businesses "absorbing" increases in costs. Perhaps as a short term marketing strategy, but not a smart long term business strategy. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## posg

Did anybody else notice that the low power Home Shopping Network affiliate on channel 58 has been stuck on the same frame for almost two months now??? Does anybody care??? Does anybody even know that there are a half a dozen useless lowpower stations in the market that use DirecTV receivers to feed their transmitters??? Didn't think so.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody else notice that the low power Home Shopping Network affiliate on channel 58 has been stuck on the same frame for almost two months now??? Does anybody care??? Does anybody even know that there are a half a dozen useless lowpower stations in the market that use DirecTV receivers to feed their transmitters??? Didn't think so.



That confirms that the NFL spokeman's comment about "12 shopping channels and 50 channels no one cares about ... yet they don't have room for the most popular sport in the world". Almost all of TWCs digital tier of channels are worthless. Add to that the 5 shopping channels, numerous religious channels, an ever growing number of foreign speaking channels (no offense our non-English speaking friends), and other worthless dribble--- and, you wonder why so many are pissed that they never add quality programming? Especially, while ALL (satellite and other cable providers) modify their line-ups as their customers demand.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I started a new thread in HDTV Programming titled "Time Warner vs. NFL Network" for obvious reasons.



I envision 1 of 2 possible scenarios:


1. TWC eventually signs and delivers the NFL Network. Whether the NFL's marketing tactics influences that will be a matter of opinion.


2. Dressler and the other suits at TWC dig in their stilleto heals and continue with their current stance that the NFL is charging too much and resisting the NFL's insistance on a basic digital channel position (vs. being relagated to a sports tier). In fact, the upcoming marketing blitz may even embolden him to refuse a carriage agreement ... all the while, not caring about the effect on subscriber count.


I know, I know ... last year TWC saw a marked increase in total subscriber count. And, this year, they will as well as they absorb much of Adelphia. However, those increases are not by choice, as we know. They are customers who default to the local franchised cable system. Now that TWC is being exposed on a national forum, lets see how many subscribers get their head out of the sand, and act accordingly.


Should be interesting.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I envision 1 of 2 possible scenarios:
> 
> 
> 1. TWC eventually signs and delivers the NFL Network. Whether the NFL's marketing tactics influences that will be a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 2. Dressler and the other suits at TWC dig in their stilleto heals and continue with their current stance that the NFL is charging too much and resisting the NFL's insistance on a basic digital channel position (vs. being relagated to a sports tier). In fact, the upcoming marketing blitz may even embolden him to refuse a carriage agreement ... all the while, not caring about the effect on subscriber count.
> 
> 
> I know, I know ... last year TWC saw a marked increase in total subscriber count. And, this year, they will as well as they absorb much of Adelphia. However, those increases are not by choice, as we know. They are customers who default to the local franchised cable system. Now that TWC is being exposed on a national forum, lets see how many subscribers get their head out of the sand, and act accordingly.
> 
> 
> Should be interesting.



FYI:


cpanther95 renamed the thread "NFL Network vs. Cable Holdouts". We need to continue this discussion there.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> 
> cpanther95 renamed the thread "NFL Network vs. Cable Holdouts". We need to continue this discussion there.



Cool. BTW ... Buffalo Adelphia customers (soon-to-be NFL Network-less) are extremely pissed that TWC will immediately pull the NFL Network, ESPN2HD, ESPNU, etc. when they make the switch (within 30 days). The local papers have written articles ... Buffalo is a football-crazy, very hearty place. I don't think they'll sit back and take it like most of TWC subs after beating our heads against the walls.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an analogy about businesses "absorbing" increases in costs. Perhaps as a short term marketing strategy, but not a smart long term business strategy. That's all I was trying to say.



Just your way of avoiding answering the question.










The question is not a "DISH vs TWC" or "NFL vs TWC"...

I just want to know why TWC can't add a channel "ESPN2-HD", "NFL-HD" or any other for that matter, without making their customers absorb the cost.

Comparing apples to apples, How can DISH add 5-7 channels without raising rates (and still remain cheaper than TWC with more channels) ? But since TWC can't get a "sweet-heart deal" on a channel in your opinion, they can't add it.









What makes this even more ludicrous is the fact that TWC has other revenue streams (RR, VOIP) to absorb peaked cost, where there SAT counterparts do not.


Are you not out of TWC Kool-Aid by now ?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just your way of avoiding answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is not a "DISH vs TWC" or "NFL vs TWC"...
> 
> I just want to know why TWC can't add a channel "ESPN2-HD", "NFL-HD" or any other for that matter, without making their customers absorb the cost.
> 
> Comparing apples to apples, How can DISH add 5-7 channels without raising rates (and still remain cheaper than TWC with more channels) ? But since TWC can't get a "sweet-heart deal" on a channel in your opinion, they can't add it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this even more ludicrous is the fact that TWC has other revenue streams (RR, VOIP) to absorb peaked cost, where there SAT counterparts do not.
> 
> 
> Are you not out of TWC Kool-Aid by now ?



Questions for you:


1. How is the Dish HD PQ vs. TWC HD?

2. Does Dish deliver HD locals (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC) to you without an OTA antenna?

3. Did you have to buy the DVR and/or HD box(es) (if they are separate)?

4. Did you have to comitt to a contract?


I'm seriously considering visiting my local Radio Shack and dropping TWC once and for all.


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody using a Cablecard? I had one installed today. I was totally shocked when the installer told me that I couldnt get the HD Suite (INHD, HDNET, ESPN etc) with the Cablecard... This makes no sense. Can anybody verify this as true?


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering visiting my local Radio Shack and dropping TWC once and for all.



Thats what I did. They will get the message if enough people drop them.


----------



## lab1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody using a Cablecard? I had one installed today. I was totally shocked when the installer told me that I couldnt get the HD Tier (INHD, HDNET, ESPN etc) with the Cablecard... This makes no sense. Can anybody verify this as true?



I get all of the HD Tier with my CableCard. I have TWC in Cary. The installer is full of it. The CC is specifically what is needed to access these channels.


I've had three TWC techs bring out 5 different cablecards. The first one caused major tuner problems. Three others didn't work at all. A 5th card seems to have resolved my original tuner problems.


Each of the three TWC employees (or contractors) that came to "install" the CableCard were extremely ignorant on what a CC was.


The first CC that was installed, and that caused problems, had on close inspection two creases, or small dents in the sheet metal of the card. Also the plastic around one of the female pin holes on the CC was slightly deformed and concerned me that my TV's male pin would be bent.


When I pointed that out to the TWC tech he said "yah I guess it looks a little beat up". I said you should not use that card in anyone else's TV. He said "sure" and left. I'm sure some other poor slob out there will be getting that card installed someday.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats what I did. They will get the message if enough people drop them.



Same questions for you, then:


1. How is the Dish HD PQ vs. TWC HD?

2. Does Dish deliver HD locals (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC) to you without an OTA antenna?

3. Did you have to buy the DVR and/or HD box(es) (if they are separate)?

4. Did you have to comitt to a contract?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get all of the HD Tier with my CableCard. I have TWC in Cary. The installer is full of it. The CC is specifically what is needed to access these channels.
> 
> 
> I've had three TWC techs bring out 5 different cablecards. The first one caused major tuner problems. Three others didn't work at all. A 5th card seems to have resolved my original tuner problems.
> 
> 
> Each of the three TWC employees (or contractors) that came to "install" the CableCard were extremely ignorant on what a CC was.
> 
> 
> The first CC that was installed, and that caused problems, had on close inspection two creases, or small dents in the sheet metal of the card. Also the plastic around one of the female pin holes on the CC was slightly deformed and concerned me that my TV's male pin would be bent.
> 
> 
> When I pointed that out to the TWC tech he said "yah I guess it looks a little beat up". I said you should not use that card in anyone else's TV. He said "sure" and left. I'm sure some other poor slob out there will be getting that card installed someday.



Interesting..... I figured as much. The installer tried several times to get mine to work. I got in the middle and found that he wasnt seating the card in the slot. I jumped in, plugged it in properly and it 'came right up'. So you are getting HDNet, INHD, ESPN HD etc with Cablecard just fine.. Right? HDSuite was really the name I should have used instead of HD Tier so just want to make sure we are talking about the same thing.


Ive sent a note to their customer service. Hopefully they will enable my HD Tier soon.


Glad to hear that its BS. I intend to get a Series 3 Tivo when they come out and not getting HDSuite would have been a big problem.


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody know if the TWC SA 3250HD STB has an active DVI output? What is the current lineup of STB's (not DVR's) with an active DVI or preferabally HDMI?


Thanks


----------



## lab1234

Yes, my CC lets me watch any high def channel in TWC's 200 channel range including HDNet, INHD, ESPN HD, Discover HD. The picture quality is beuatiful, and the convenince of the CC is great (I hate STB).


Four weeks ago I purchased a Pio 5070HD, which has dual tuners and CC support. I specifically wanted the CC feature because previous STB's from TWC of Cary had dismal SD picture quality.


It isn't the perfect solution, but I much prefer my CC over the STB b.s. Considering I paid a bit of a premium for the Pio and it's built in tuners, I would return the set if the CableCard setup didn't work as advertized.


Ultimately if the CC doesn't work I'll buy a HD monitor, save a bit of money and deal with the STB.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting..... I figured as much. The installer tried several times to get mine to work. I got in the middle and found that he wasnt seating the card in the slot. I jumped in, plugged it in properly and it 'came right up'. So you are getting HDNet, INHD, ESPN HD etc with Cablecard just fine.. Right? HDSuite was really the name I should have used instead of HD Tier so just want to make sure we are talking about the same thing.
> 
> 
> Ive sent a note to their customer service. Hopefully they will enable my HD Tier soon.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that its BS. I intend to get a Series 3 Tivo when they come out and not getting HDSuite would have been a big problem.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Questions for you:
> 
> 
> 1. How is the Dish HD PQ vs. TWC HD?



I can't tell the difference in PQ and I have a 62" DLP. If you have a postage size plasma 720p and 1080p would look the same.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Does Dish deliver HD locals (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC) to you without an OTA antenna?



I get them OTA +WB-HD. The HD-Locals are up there on 118.7 being tested so expect an anouncement soon from DISH about the Raleigh area. DISH recently started moving internationals to 118.7 so I don't know if the delay for Raliegh is do to jockying of channels and our locals will move to a different location or not. Anyway the next market to launch is us.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. Did you have to buy the DVR and/or HD box(es) (if they are separate)?



You will have to pay $199 lease fee to get the vip622 HD-DVR. I got a 625 SD-DVR for free. Both dual-tuner \\ dual-location feature rich receivers)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. Did you have to comitt to a contract?



18 months for me.

The way I look at the lease fee or commitment is that I could buy a TIVO for more and be happy to get a couple to three years of use out of it before it's obsolete. This way DISH will replace it for free if needed for as long as I own it. TIVO won't do that. And as long as I stay with DISH getting all their HD channels why do I care if their is a contract. You have 30 days to cancel free of charge if you don't like it anyway.


If you use this code you get 3 months of STARZ +STARZ-HD and get me $50 off my bill.









# VCD0000953130

WHOLE HOUSE (UP TO 4 ROOMS)

FREE Activation (a $49.99 value)

$100 back with America's Top 120 or higher programming

STARZ Movie Pack FREE for the first 3 months

Promotion Codes:

Ordering Direct: DIRCDFDHA

Through Retailer: RETCDFDHA


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same questions for you, then:
> 
> 
> 1. How is the Dish HD PQ vs. TWC HD?
> 
> 2. Does Dish deliver HD locals (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC) to you without an OTA antenna?
> 
> 3. Did you have to buy the DVR and/or HD box(es) (if they are separate)?
> 
> 4. Did you have to comitt to a contract?



I dont have Dish. I have just had enough of them all to be honest. We are moving back to Jersey in a few months so we arent really watching much TV these days.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, my CC lets me watch any high def channel in TWC's 200 channel range including HDNet, INHD, ESPN HD, Discover HD. The picture quality is beuatiful, and the convenince of the CC is great (I hate STB).
> 
> 
> Four weeks ago I purchased a Pio 5070HD, which has dual tuners and CC support. I specifically wanted the CC feature because previous STB's from TWC of Cary had dismal SD picture quality.
> 
> 
> It isn't the perfect solution, but I much prefer my CC over the STB b.s. Considering I paid a bit of a premium for the Pio and it's built in tuners, I would return the set if the CableCard setup didn't work as advertized.
> 
> 
> Ultimately if the CC doesn't work I'll buy a HD monitor, save a bit of money and deal with the STB.



Another thing I noticed with Cablecard is that the low channels are NOT the digital simulcast versions but are actually the analog versions. I have relatively low signal in my current config (threw in a splitter to just get it working) and I see analog 'snow' and interference 'lines' on the very low numbered channels. If they were the digital versions, Id expect pixilation and dropout.. not snow.


----------



## DonB2

HDTV-NUT ,


How did you decide to move your TV?


-DonB2


----------



## lab1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed with Cablecard is that the low channels are NOT the digital simulcast versions but are actually the analog versions. I have relatively low signal in my current config (threw in a splitter to just get it working) and I see analog 'snow' and interference 'lines' on the very low numbered channels. If they were the digital versions, Id expect pixilation and dropout.. not snow.



When the TWC tech comes back out to fix your CC see if they can improve the signal strength. A very helpful TWC tech did that for me, which improved my analog channels picture quality.


Interestingly enough I tend to watch the analog channel equivalents for NBC, CBS, ABC and FOX, unless there is a true HD broadcast (such the Tonight Show which is spectacular looking in HD). However I get better picture quality (although softer) with broadcasts like the nightly news on NBC, CBS, etc. For example on the HD NBC channel (217), you can't use the Cinema screen size (I have a Pio 5070HD). So you either have to accept the black bars in 4:3 format, stretch the image with the Wide mode screen size which horribly distorts the picture... or believe it or not watch NBC on channel 7 and use the Cinema screen size. I prefer watching channel 7.


Hope that made sense


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When the TWC tech comes back out to fix your CC see if they can improve the signal strength. A very helpful TWC tech did that for me, which improved my analog channels picture quality.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough I tend to watch the analog channel equivalents for NBC, CBS, ABC and FOX, unless there is a true HD broadcast (such the Tonight Show which is spectacular looking in HD). However I get better picture quality (although softer) with broadcasts like the nightly news on NBC, CBS, etc. For example on the HD NBC channel (217), you can't use the Cinema screen size. So you either have to accept the black bards in 4:3 format, stretch the image with the Wide mode screen size which horribly distorts the picture... or believe it or not watch NBC on channel 7 and use the Cinema screen size. I prefer watching channel 7.
> 
> 
> Hope that made sense



Do you know what he did to improve yours? I got a response from TWC that HD Suite had now been added to CC. I will have to verify when I get home.


----------



## lab1234

He tested the signal strength of the TWC feed to my house. It was very strong.


He then tested the Cat 6 cable running from the TWC box on my house to the the end point that connects to my TV. Even though it was a single lenght of cable with no splices, apparently a connector wasn't crimped well and was actually losing signal strength. He replaced the screw connectors on both ends of the cable feeding my TV and that improved the signal strength.


One other thing to check is if there are multiple splitters between your TV and where the cable enters your house. Previous owners of my house apparently didn't understand that splitters cause a decrease in signal strength each time they are used. There were three cascading splitters in my attic, and one in my basement.


So I eliminated all but one "T" (one input to two outputs) splitter. One of the output lines goes directly to my TV. The other line feeds my Roadrunner and two small TVs.


Also check to make sure you have Cat 6 cable. That is apparently what is recommended for best shielding from interference. I was able to buy a roll at my local Lowes.


With that said the SD image quality on my Pio 5070HD is okay. Some channels are great others, like Comedy Central is not the best. As many people testify it is hit and miss on the SD channels.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He tested the signal strength of the TWC feed to my house. It was very strong.
> 
> 
> He then tested the Cat 6 cable running from the TWC box on my house to the the end point that connects to my TV. Even though it was a single lenght of cable with no splices, apparently a connector wasn't crimped well and was actually losing signal strength. He replaced the screw connectors on both ends of the cable feeding my TV and that improved the signal strength.
> 
> 
> One other thing to check is if there are multiple splitters between your TV and where the cable enters your house. Previous owners of my house apparently didn't understand that splitters cause a decrease in signal strength each time they are used. There were three cascading splitters in my attic, and one in my basement.
> 
> 
> So I eliminated all but one "T" (one input to two outputs) splitter. One of the output lines goes directly to my TV. The other line feeds my Roadrunner and two small TVs.
> 
> 
> Also check to make sure you have Cat 6 cable. That is apparently what is recommended for best shielding from interference. I was able to buy a roll at my local Lowes.
> 
> 
> With that said the SD image quality on my Pio 5070HD is okay. Some channels are great others, like Comedy Central is not the best. As many people testify it is hit and miss on the SD channels.



Thanks!... My HD Suite is now up and running!... My RG6 is all homerunned with a distribution amp in the cable box on the side of the house.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDTV-NUT ,
> 
> 
> How did you decide to move your TV?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Actually I have decided to sell it. I put it up on Craigslist. Samsung HLR-6178, Matching TV stand, and Harmony Remote for $2700. Bought it all less then a year ago for $4500. Kinda sucks but I will have no room for it when we move back to jersey. If anyone is interested, let me know.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/ele/188031885.html


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lab1234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also check to make sure you have Cat 6 cable. That is apparently what is recommended for best shielding from interference. I was able to buy a roll at my local Lowes.



I think what you mean is RG-6 which is coaxial cable. It is much better shielded and has better conductivity than it's whimpy little sister, RG-59.


Cat 6 is a cable made of 4 twisted pairs that is generally tipped with an RJ-45 connector and used in network data applications (ethernet).


----------



## Baler

Cable operators have balked at NFL Network's asking price, which is between 85 cents and 95 cents a month per subscriber for expanded basic carriage, which is where the network wants to be. Cable operators that already carry the channel on a digital tier will have to pay a surcharge of about $2 a month per subscriber, on top of the 25 cent to 35 cent license fee they are already paying, to have access to the eight regular season games, cable sources said.

http://www.sportsbusinessjournal.com...featureId=1974 


I know cablecos are just big piles of money and should just absorb this , but it offers a little insight.


----------



## posg

Time Warner Response to NFL Network:

http://www.nflgetreal.com/


----------



## DonB2

HDTV-NUT.


Sorry you have to sell it and sorry you are moving. I let a few friends know about your ad.


Raleigh is certainly different from Upstate NY where I am from and I can't image coming down here from Jersey like you did. BTW the travel section of the N and O last Sunday had a several page article about visiting my home town. Go figure.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Time Warner Response to NFL Network:
> 
> http://www.nflgetreal.com/



Here is my take on a couple of TWC's statements:

TWC QUOTE ="We're concerned that the NFL's rising costs make it unaffordable. They cannot control their costs and they stick fans with the tab. They even want non-fans to pay for NFL Network."


This is again where TWC has to pass on every fee to the customer instead absorbing the cost with their RECORD PROFITS.

TWC QUOTE ="Our experience and customer research tells us that the best way to do this is to place the NFL Network in a sports package. Customers who are sports fans like the convenience the focus the consistency and the value offered by our sports package. "


Create a Sports Package, move all the sports channels (ESPNs, Regional Sports) into it, price it so it pays for it self +some and keep the Teir pricing the same; Mo' Money, Mo' Money, Mo'money !!!!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is my take on a couple of TWC's statements:
> 
> TWC QUOTE ="We're concerned that the NFL's rising costs make it unaffordable. They cannot control their costs and they stick fans with the tab. They even want non-fans to pay for NFL Network."
> 
> 
> This is again where TWC has to pass on every fee to the customer instead absorbing the cost with their RECORD PROFITS.
> 
> TWC QUOTE ="Our experience and customer research tells us that the best way to do this is to place the NFL Network in a sports package. Customers who are sports fans like the convenience the focus the consistency and the value offered by our sports package. "
> 
> 
> Create a Sports Package, move all the sports channels (ESPNs, Regional Sports) into it, price it so it pays for it self +some and keep the Teir pricing the same; Mo' Money, Mo' Money, Mo'money !!!!



I created a thread "NFL Network vs Cable Holdouts" under HDTV programming to prevent the Raleigh thread from getting hijacked. See you there.


----------



## scsiraid

After realizing that my Cablecard was tuning the analog low channels instead of the digital simulcast low channels I had a hunch.... could the simulcast be done via SDV or similar means that requires a 2way connection and thus not cablecard capable.... So I tuned several of the lower channels and then popped into the diag page and noted the frequency the tuner was set to... Interesting


3 549Mhz

4 615Mhz

6 549Mhz

8 615Mhz

9 615Mhz

10 615Mhz

12 723Mhz

13 549Mhz

25 549Mhz

26 549Mhz

77 723Mhz


So if the frequency display is correct.. it seems that some sort of SDV scheme is in play here...


Comments?


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed with Cablecard is that the low channels are NOT the digital simulcast versions but are actually the analog versions. I have relatively low signal in my current config (threw in a splitter to just get it working) and I see analog 'snow' and interference 'lines' on the very low numbered channels. If they were the digital versions, Id expect pixilation and dropout.. not snow.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After realizing that my Cablecard was tuning the analog low channels instead of the digital simulcast low channels I had a hunch.... could the simulcast be done via SDV or similar means that requires a 2way connection and thus not cablecard capable.... So I tuned several of the lower channels and then popped into the diag page and noted the frequency the tuner was set to... Interesting
> 
> 
> 3 549Mhz
> 
> 4 615Mhz
> 
> 6 549Mhz
> 
> 8 615Mhz
> 
> 9 615Mhz
> 
> 10 615Mhz
> 
> 12 723Mhz
> 
> 13 549Mhz
> 
> 25 549Mhz
> 
> 26 549Mhz
> 
> 77 723Mhz
> 
> 
> So if the frequency display is correct.. it seems that some sort of SDV scheme is in play here...
> 
> 
> Comments?



You have just confirmed that you are indeed watching DIGITAL SIMULCAST (and NOT SDV) for Basic/Extended channels.

Note that several channels are sharing the same digital QAM carrier frequency. [Digital Simulcast replicates the analog channels as digital multiplexed QAM carriers.]


Since you can view them with your CableCARD set, clearly they are NOT SDV. SDV channels will not work with CableCARD because there is no reverse path for your HDTV to tell the local node which channel you want to watch. The QAM frequency assignments for SDV channels can also be expected to jump around as they are enabled and disabled on the shared QAM carriers. And finally, SDV is intended for the lesser watched channels, such as HD, Hispanic and Sports Tiers. The most frequently watched channels would be given static non-SDV assignments.


It appears that your HDTV is finding the "virtual" channel number assignments for the Digital Simulcast channels, which seems to be pre-empting the display of the analog counterpart....unless you can figure a way for your HDTV to tune to the analog channel.

If you like, you could try an experiment and temporarily remove the CableCARD and rescan. Your HDTV should no longer find the Digital Simulcast channels since they are presumably encrypted--and will now find the ANALOG Basic/Extended channels in their usual positions.


If your set has a second tuner, you could connect it to Cable (via an RF Splitter) and use it to tune the ANALOG Basic/Extended channels.....you may find that this provides better PQ than the Digital Simulcast version.


=================================================

1. If the signal provided to your Cable Headend ORIGINATED as a digital signal and has been distributed to your STB/DVR via an ALL DIGITAL path, then the only D/A conversion is when it is converted to Component Video (and none if HDMI/DVI). Obviously, this would be a significant improvement over the old Analog feeds.

[Many formerly analog channels on C-Band satellites have converted to digital feeds--and some local stations are providing digital feeds for both SD and HD via cable (e.g. fibre-optic) interconnect.]


2. However, many (most?) Basic/Extended channels are still being ORIGINATED as an analog signal, that must be digitized at the headend for distribution to your STB/DVR. This additional conversion can degrade the signal compared to watching the ANALOG feed....esp. if the Analog signal was junk prior to digitization....resulting in poorly digitized junk....


3. The cable systems intend to digitize ALL of the Analog channels for distribution via the Digital Simulcast QAM carriers and then convert it back to Analog at the local node for distribution to your home. Since this entails an A/D conversion at the headend, a D/A conversion at the local node and a final A/D conversion in your HDTV for display, the overall PQ could be degraded compared to the older ALL ANALOG feed. Hence the reconsituted Analog channel may or may not be better than the Digital Simulcast channel......


4. Of course, an ALL ANALOG feed undergoes accumulative degradation at every point from origination to your house, so YMMV....


Confused??? Welcome to the brave new world of digital signal processing.....


----------



## Daryl L

holl_ands,


I think he used the cable box to get those frequencies (which gets the simulcasts) and not his tv and the CC.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holl_ands,
> 
> 
> I think he used the cable box to get those frequencies (which gets the simulcasts) and not his tv and the CC.



Correct.... im using the cablebox to do the exercise... The cablecard tunes the analog versions.


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDTV-NUT.
> 
> 
> Sorry you have to sell it and sorry you are moving. I let a few friends know about your ad.
> 
> 
> Raleigh is certainly different from Upstate NY where I am from and I can't image coming down here from Jersey like you did. BTW the travel section of the N and O last Sunday had a several page article about visiting my home town. Go figure.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Ya, Raleigh is a very nice place and I do not put it down in any way. Its just very different then Jersey and its hard to get used too. I think im a little homesick also.


Anyway, thanks for letting others know about the add. Appreciate it.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I created a thread "NFL Network vs Cable Holdouts" under HDTV programming to prevent the Raleigh thread from getting hijacked. See you there.



how about a link for the lazy? might actually encourage people to go there too


----------



## CCsoftball7

NBC17ENG,


Are there any plans to disable the sub-channels this year during SNF?


Thanks.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how about a link for the lazy? might actually encourage people to go there too


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=704702


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Are there any plans to disable the sub-channels this year during SNF?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



excellent question


----------



## WRoss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> Are there any plans to disable the sub-channels this year during SNF?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I did a quick search and note that he hasn't posted anything since May 10th. Previously he'd never gone more than a couple of weeks without us hearing something from him.


I'd hate it if he were gone - it's been nice knowing that there's at least one of us on the forum who's actually an active 'insider'. Maybe others are too and I don't know about it - but he's been right up front with what he does and welcomed input.


----------



## paulnccu

folks:


any other TWC basic cable subscribers with a QAM tuner getting any additional HD stations over the last week? how about HDTV OTA users? I'm now getting an HD sports station and a premium movie channel via qam...anybody know if this is part of a short-term promotion, an intentional addition on TW's part, a mistake, or something i'm the only one getting? It's been going on for nearly a week and i've seen no mention of it on this thread. thanks, paul


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> 
> any other TWC basic cable subscribers with a QAM tuner getting any additional HD stations over the last week? how about HDTV OTA users? I'm now getting an HD sports station and a premium movie channel via qam...anybody know if this is part of a short-term promotion, an intentional addition on TW's part, a mistake, or something i'm the only one getting? It's been going on for nearly a week and i've seen no mention of it on this thread. thanks, paul



Do you have a CableCard? If not, what channels are the HD staions? ESPN-HD or InHD?


Jeff


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a CableCard? If not, what channels are the HD staions? ESPN-HD or InHD?
> 
> 
> Jeff



espn-hd and cinemax...and no, i don't use a cablecard. i have TW's basic cable through a 75 ohm connection. my TV has a qam tuner, which picks up via the cable connection ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS and Fox -- all in HD...when i first suscribed back in march, i also got discovery HD and TNT digital. but they disappeared back in April. it seems from others using OTA and/or qam TV tuners to get HDTV that TW, seemingly on a whim, provides additional unscrambled HD channels for OTA and qam tuner users (and then takes them away). it's all serendipitous. iwas wondering if other OTA or qam tuner users were aware of the new offerings and if anyone knew why they have suddenly become available (perhaps TW is offering ESPN to all for a trial in order to entice them to upgrade for the NFL season -- with Monday games now on ESPN)?


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn-hd and cinemax...and no, i don't use a cablecard. i have TW's basic cable through a 75 ohm connection. my TV has a qam tuner, which picks up via the cable connection ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS and Fox -- all in HD...when i first suscribed back in march, i also got discovery HD and TNT digital. but they disappeared back in April. it seems from others using OTA and/or qam TV tuners to get HDTV that TW, seemingly on a whim, provides additional unscrambled HD channels for OTA and qam tuner users (and then takes them away). it's all serendipitous. iwas wondering if other OTA or qam tuner users were aware of the new offerings and if anyone knew why they have suddenly become available (perhaps TW is offering ESPN to all for a trial in order to entice them to upgrade for the NFL season -- with Monday games now on ESPN)?



What are the channel numbers that you are getting ESPN-HD and Cinemax on?


----------



## DonB2

paulnccu,


Do you also get PAX, WB and UPN in digital if not in HD via "TW's basic cable through a 75 ohm connection. my TV has a qam tuner" .


I would think you could since there are free OTA digital channels also.


-DONB2


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> espn-hd and cinemax...and no, i don't use a cablecard. i have TW's basic cable through a 75 ohm connection. my TV has a qam tuner, which picks up via the cable connection ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS and Fox -- all in HD...when i first suscribed back in march, i also got discovery HD and TNT digital. but they disappeared back in April. it seems from others using OTA and/or qam TV tuners to get HDTV that TW, seemingly on a whim, provides additional unscrambled HD channels for OTA and qam tuner users (and then takes them away). it's all serendipitous. iwas wondering if other OTA or qam tuner users were aware of the new offerings and if anyone knew why they have suddenly become available (perhaps TW is offering ESPN to all for a trial in order to entice them to upgrade for the NFL season -- with Monday games now on ESPN)?



it's almost definitely a mistake of some sort. if it were a promotion, they'd be promoting the hell out of it. if it were a permanent change, I think those with regular digital cable without the HD Suite would also now be getting ESPN-HD. It'd be nice if this were the case, but I'm certainly not holding my breath.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> paulnccu,
> 
> 
> Do you also get PAX, WB and UPN in digital if not in HD via "TW's basic cable through a 75 ohm connection. my TV has a qam tuner" .
> 
> 
> I would think you could since there are free OTA digital channels also.
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Our local TWC affiliate does not carry these in HD at all. So even though they may be available OTA free, TWC isn't providing them to anyone and thus isn't obligated to provide them over QAM. What the FCC mandates is that they cannot charge extra for them or encrypt them. But nothing forces TWC to actually carry it.


FWIW - these should be available in digital format via the digital simulcast feature they've been using. Theoretically, a QAM tuner can tune those in.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks:
> 
> 
> any other TWC basic cable subscribers with a QAM tuner getting any additional HD stations over the last week? how about HDTV OTA users? I'm now getting an HD sports station and a premium movie channel via qam...anybody know if this is part of a short-term promotion, an intentional addition on TW's part, a mistake, or something i'm the only one getting? It's been going on for nearly a week and i've seen no mention of it on this thread. thanks, paul



Well, after posting it you can bet that will end real soon.


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after posting it you can bet that will end real soon.



folks: i tried to be a bit cryptic about the new offerings for that very reason. after a few months of living in an HDTV-basic cable-QAm world, i'm still soemwhat of a novice about what's offered (and if there's a "code" here to talk about it)...


i have TW Basic, a sony hdtv and a qam tuner. i got cable because i couldn't get OTA recpetion here in raleigh. one of you asked -- i do get the WB, PAX, and I think WGN in digital but not HD. However, that's what my TV says...i can't really see an "improved" picture on any of the stations compared to other analog network offerings.


after a scan the other night, i was getting (and still get) ESPN-HD and cinemax (though the latter is in analog form). usually, other OTA and QAM folks post when they get new channels (or lose them -- like Discovery HD and TNTHD back in march). I have seen nothing to this point from my OTA and QAM cohorts on the addition of ESPN or Cinemax. Perhaps now that I brought them up, they will indeed be gone.


Should there be a "code" among us for these types of developments to keep them on the down-low? i don't know and if it sounds stupid i apologize in advance. Still, it seems we should have a mode of communication, among OTA and QAM folks, to discuss channel changes (and whether anybody knows if they are permanent, temporary, a mistake, etc.).


I guess if my query triggers TW action I'm really the only loser here as I'm the only one who knew. I thought about the possible repercussions of bringing it up in the first place. i guess i'll live and learn, though in my defense, after making many inquiries to this forum, I thought i had something to give back. i suppose a separate OTA-QAM thread for raleigh might prove useful and if so, someone else needs to do it because i do not know how.


my guess is a scan of your channels will bring up the channels. if anybody wants the actual numbers i'm using, feel free to send me a message.


i truly hope this is helpful and triggers some positive discussions for furture situations of this type. but if this suggests i'm the same dolt you've labled me before, just say so and drop it. in other words, we can ignore this development, or try to improve on it. there's no need to dwell on it being a waste of time if that, in the end, is what it is.


thanks (again) for your patience, paul


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> folks: i tried to be a bit cryptic about the new offerings for that very reason. after a few months of living in an HDTV-basic cable-QAm world, i'm still soemwhat of a novice about what's offered (and if there's a "code" here to talk about it)...
> 
> 
> i have TW Basic, a sony hdtv and a qam tuner. i got cable because i couldn't get OTA recpetion here in raleigh. one of you asked -- i do get the WB, PAX, and I think WGN in digital but not HD. However, that's what my TV says...i can't really see an "improved" picture on any of the stations compared to other analog network offerings.
> 
> 
> after a scan the other night, i was getting (and still get) ESPN-HD and cinemax (though the latter is in analog form). usually, other OTA and QAM folks post when they get new channels (or lose them -- like Discovery HD and TNTHD back in march). I have seen nothing to this point from my OTA and QAM cohorts on the addition of ESPN or Cinemax. Perhaps now that I brought them up, they will indeed be gone.
> 
> 
> Should there be a "code" among us for these types of developments to keep them on the down-low? i don't know and if it sounds stupid i apologize in advance. Still, it seems we should have a mode of communication, among OTA and QAM folks, to discuss channel changes (and whether anybody knows if they are permanent, temporary, a mistake, etc.).
> 
> 
> I guess if my query triggers TW action I'm really the only loser here as I'm the only one who knew. I thought about the possible repercussions of bringing it up in the first place. i guess i'll live and learn, though in my defense, after making many inquiries to this forum, I thought i had something to give back. i suppose a separate OTA-QAM thread for raleigh might prove useful and if so, someone else needs to do it because i do not know how.
> 
> 
> my guess is a scan of your channels will bring up the channels. if anybody wants the actual numbers i'm using, feel free to send me a message.
> 
> 
> i truly hope this is helpful and triggers some positive discussions for furture situations of this type. but if this suggests i'm the same dolt you've labled me before, just say so and drop it. in other words, we can ignore this development, or try to improve on it. there's no need to dwell on it being a waste of time if that, in the end, is what it is.
> 
> 
> thanks (again) for your patience, paul



Where do you live??? Even though the digital channels are the same throughout the region, their physical channels seem to vary. I have service from the Raleigh hub at home, and Garner hub service at the office. The physical channels seem to be somewhat different.


----------



## Daryl L

paulnccu,


I wouldn't worry about. It's no biggie. And a code language would be useless because any twc employee that may be here would learn it as quick as any others. Same with a dedicated thread. No secrets in this place, it's too public.










Maybe a secret decoder ring though? J/K










And with all the negativity towards twc escalating and floating around lately I don't see twc being too generous at this time. OOP's, they did just give us ExpoTVonDemand though didn't they.










BTW, I too pickup my PAX, UPN and WB digital simulcast on my tv's QAM tuner and they look better(cleaner) than the analog counterpart. Never spotted espnhd though but I have the HDSuite and rarely watch espn unless an indycar race is on.


----------



## paulnccu

psog:


i live on peace street near broughton high school in downtown raleigh. i have TW basic for 11 dollars a month. i get 5.1, 11.1, 17.1 and 50.2 as HD. And PBS on 4.0. i get the WB and I believe, UPN and WGN as "digital," but as i say, they seem no better than the analog stations as far as PQ is concerned. i aslo get some analog stations -- news14, food, travel, cartoon, public access, and the analog network stations.


as for other stations/channels, message me back if you're interested or if you do a scan and they don't come up. it seems to be a crapshoot sometimes. on my latest scan, 78.12, WB digital, did not come up (but it is there if i punch in the number).


----------



## posg

The Business of TV

Chief of joint venture talks about taking on telco giants


By Andrew Wallenstein The Hollywood Reporter


First announced in November, the partnership between wireless company Sprint Nextel and four cable companies including Comcast and Time Warner Cable will bundle phone, cellular, Internet and TV services in several test markets this year. John Garcia, president of the joint venture, spoke with The Hollywood Reporter television features editor Andrew Wallenstein about taking on the telco giants and video's future on the wireless platform.


The Hollywood Reporter: What can you say at this point about what this new quadruple play service will look like?


John Garcia: Pilot markets we will launch later this year in Boston, Raleigh, Portland, Ore. Several others as well. We are building foundational elements to the service of the future. The very first thing we want to do is build some reliability on our system. Hooking up all these computers and building systems is quite a task. In our first markets, we want to move content and bills and customer information around. We'll begin testing a few features that will give us a sense of how customers feel about these services. High-speed Internet will come with e-mail, like Roadrunner from Time Warner, for example. You can see that e-mail service on your phone and take it with you. The portal service from your cable company will look similar on the phone, too. And there's a single voice mailbox for (both) the landline provided from cable company and (the cell phone) from Sprint wireless.


THR: What do the cable operators bring to the table in this joint venture?


Garcia: The cable companies have contracts for certain things that can be done. They don't have wireless licensing rights yet. You'll see them add wireless licensing to their agreements so that what you can buy from your cable company will be available on phones. Many of the cable companies already own local content. You'll see some of that on new phones.

You'll see a new level of content on phones. We're just in the early stages of that. We're learning how to move video around, how to transcode it for a small screen. There's lots of technology there, so we'll be learning and solidifying ways to do that, testing what customers appreciate, what they can use. There will also be some price-type of initiatives that make sense for the customer.


THR: Will content applications be constrained by the content companies?


Garcia: Another high priority for us is how we can protect the content owners' rights as we do this. There's a lot of things that have challenged fair use of content.

There's a lot of challenges with content owners and how far those rights extend. We think creating a closed system with the wireless system and cable system, we can do a better job than most at protecting artists' rights and content rights.


THR: What options do you have in terms of the different ways subscribers can get wireless content?


Garcia: You'll see us very focused on understanding consumer behavior, a lot of types of experimentation. Building ways to protect licensing rights and to find ways to make it more consumable for customers, like user interfaces, which are a big deal. If you've watched video today on cell phones, it's a user-interface nightmare. To get consumers to do something, we make customers work too hard at it.

There's thoughts that phones could have music sideloaded onto them from the computer or over the air or with movies if you had rights to that. If you paid for something on your DVR, you can put it on your phone. These are all possibilities.


THR: What sense do you have of consumer preferences in terms of video over wireless?


Garcia: What do customers want to do away from home with their entertainment? Do they want to see things live as they happen? For some, maybe. For more people, it depends on the content, if it's news, if it's sports. But we think VOD plays a much larger role. We think summarized content plays a larger role. So within the joint venture, one of the biggest priorities is to do some experimentation and learn very quickly with this new capability. We've taken the entire concept of controlling entertainment a bit further.


THR: What kind of pricing structure are you thinking about for video content?


Garcia: There's a lot of different ways people are talking about having video consumed by customers, whether by Internet or iPod or on wireless systems. It has to do with charging an incremental amount of money, transactional revenue. All of those business cases make sense on their own. But when the consumer adds it up, you can spend $25 to watch 'The Sopranos' on all the different ways they can view it. We're not sure the consumer wants to watch it that way. If they're paying the cable company customer for a piece of content and being able to view that in a variety of mediums, that may make more sense for the customer. We hope to work with content owners and artists to find a way that makes sense to protect those licensing rights with a way they can also measure usage so we can know what's going on.


THR: Who has the edge in this competition with the telcos?


Garcia: I think there are advantages on both sides. They've done the research we've done. It all says customers want something like this. They want their entertainment and communication services to make more sense of them. The cable companies have a big pipe to your house already, and they know the entertainment industry already. What the telephone companies will have is, when they have their higher-speed fiber network and once they learn the programming industry, they can do this all as one company. The challenge for us is to do this as separate companies in a joint venture.


THR: How has Sprint's relationship been with its cable partners?


Garcia: Cable companies are learning about wireless; Sprint is learning about the cable industry. Coming from the wireless industry myself for the past 20 years, I underestimated how complex the entertainment industry is, how complex licensing rights are, the complexity of the technology to do a lot of these things. The cable companies have been pleasantly surprised by the capabilities of wireless technology to date from a full-motion video standpoint, from a video compression standpoint. We've had the opportunity to learn from each other, to build competence and trust.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...t_id=1002915513 


__________________


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after posting it you can bet that will end real soon.



I wonder if the ESPN-HD thing is an experiment on how many HD channels they can squeeze into 38Mb/s without substantial quality problems. I have 2 separate QAM channels, each with the same 4 HD channels (ESPN-HD, HDNET, Discovery-HD, and something I cannot identify). I had thought that 2 or 3 HD channels was the max you could squeeze into 38Mb/s.


Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if the ESPN-HD thing is an experiment on how many HD channels they can squeeze into 38Mb/s without substantial quality problems. I have 2 separate QAM channels, each with the same 4 HD channels (ESPN-HD, HDNET, Discovery-HD, and something I cannot identify). I had thought that 2 or 3 HD channels was the max you could squeeze into 38Mb/s.
> 
> 
> Drew



I have no clue. Very interesting though.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if the ESPN-HD thing is an experiment on how many HD channels they can squeeze into 38Mb/s without substantial quality problems. I have 2 separate QAM channels, each with the same 4 HD channels (ESPN-HD, HDNET, Discovery-HD, and something I cannot identify). I had thought that 2 or 3 HD channels was the max you could squeeze into 38Mb/s.
> 
> 
> Drew



HDNET is usually accompanied by HDNETMovies--is it your "unknown" or is it on a different QAM carrier???


How do you know which programs are assigned to each QAM carrier...STB Extended Diagnostics???

And if you have SDV (Switched Digital Video) at work, aren't these assignments constantly changing???


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if the ESPN-HD thing is an experiment on how many HD channels they can squeeze into 38Mb/s without substantial quality problems. I have 2 separate QAM channels, each with the same 4 HD channels (ESPN-HD, HDNET, Discovery-HD, and something I cannot identify). I had thought that 2 or 3 HD channels was the max you could squeeze into 38Mb/s.
> 
> 
> Drew



Last night I was getting these on QAM too, but only have sound on the two ESPN-HD channels. Static on the Discovery-hd and silence on the others.


Very odd, but the ESPN looked very good. Haven't checked today..


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDNET is usually accompanied by HDNETMovies--is it your "unknown" or is it on a different QAM carrier???
> 
> 
> How do you know which programs are assigned to each QAM carrier...STB Extended Diagnostics???
> 
> And if you have SDV (Switched Digital Video) at work, aren't these assignments constantly changing???



I just read the little logos on the bottom of the screen. I do not have an STB. I don't think this is SDV, just somebody's science experiment.


One subchannel did not have a logo, and that was my unknown. I have since heard from somebody else who confirms that it is HDNETMovies.


Drew


----------



## Yerp

I had to exchange a defective hdtv for a new one, and did the whole channel scan thing (QAM tuner), and I have all the channels as before plus what you guys mentioned above (ESPN-HD, etc)...but now I've lost PBS-HD?? It used to be 90.2 QAM, but now there is nothing there. 50.2 (Fox HD) is gone too (but that's happened before - it was on their end...I suspect it will come back eventually







).


The tv I exchanged is the exact model, so it's not the QAM tuner...


I just wonder how many times TWC is gonna monkey around with this stuff. My wife gets tired of me doing a re-scan every few days










So anyway...is PBS-HD remapped to something else?


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to exchange a defective hdtv for a new one, and did the whole channel scan thing (QAM tuner), and I have all the channels as before plus what you guys mentioned above (ESPN-HD, etc)...but now I've lost PBS-HD?? It used to be 90.2 QAM, but now there is nothing there. 50.2 (Fox HD) is gone too (but that's happened before - it was on their end...I suspect it will come back eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> The tv I exchanged is the exact model, so it's not the QAM tuner...
> 
> 
> I just wonder how many times TWC is gonna monkey around with this stuff. My wife gets tired of me doing a re-scan every few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway...is PBS-HD remapped to something else?



ugh, how often do you have to rescan with QAM? My girlfriend will not be down with this either.


maybe this is all a ploy to deter those who want to use QAM and/or CableCard.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to exchange a defective hdtv for a new one, and did the whole channel scan thing (QAM tuner), and I have all the channels as before plus what you guys mentioned above (ESPN-HD, etc)...but now I've lost PBS-HD?? It used to be 90.2 QAM, but now there is nothing there. 50.2 (Fox HD) is gone too (but that's happened before - it was on their end...I suspect it will come back eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> The tv I exchanged is the exact model, so it's not the QAM tuner...
> 
> 
> I just wonder how many times TWC is gonna monkey around with this stuff. My wife gets tired of me doing a re-scan every few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway...is PBS-HD remapped to something else?



I still have PBS-HD on 90.2 (looking at it now) and still have 50.2 (Fox-HD).


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> I still have PBS-HD on 90.2 (looking at it now) and still have 50.2 (Fox-HD).



There seems to a lot of variation on where different QAM receivers map channels to, at least compared to OTA ... On my TWC QAM, I have sub channels out to 124-4 and a whole bunch identified only as 0(?)??? Which makes it hard to tune to them.


Of couse, this could just be my cheap-a Vizio TV's built-in ATSC/QAM tuner support. The chinese didn't translate well.


TWC must be getting ready to re-map some stuff as two encrypted channels showed up in my QAM scan last night with cable box numbers like ESPNHD 290.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There seems to a lot of variation on where different QAM receivers map channels to, at least compared to OTA ... On my TWC QAM, I have sub channels out to 124-4 and a whole bunch identified only as 0(?)???



That's just how my Sharp LCD does. Remaps almost all QAM channels to ch.0 but not PBS-HD 90.2 and UNC-TV 90.1 while PBS-Kids and PBS-ED maps to 4.3 and 4.4, WRAL to 5.1-4, WTVD 11.1-3, WNCN 17.1-3 and WRAZ 50.2-3.


My old LG or Samsung STB did not remap anything to ch.0.


----------



## posg

I did a Digital Channel "Add New Channels" scan last night, and here's what I got:


81 Ten new subchannels, all with the message "signal cannot be decoded"

100 (remapped from physical channel 105) NC14C-Weather

102 (remapped from physcial channel 105) WAUG

122.106 Cinemax SD

123.1 ESPNHD

123.2 HDNet (no audio)

123.3 HDNet Movies (no audio)

123.4 Discovery HD (no audio)

124.1 ESPNHD

124.2 HDNet (no audio)

124.3 HDNet Movies (no audio)

124.4 Discovery HD (no audio)


There seems to be a couple of things they're testing. First, virtual/physical channel remapping capabilities w/out CC, perhaps checking several brands, and then maybe a couple of different types of compression technologies. Notice that on 123 and 124 they are running FOUR HD signals, one 720p and three 1080i's.


I compared the pix with their normal counterparts, and they looked maybe a hair softer. But it appears there's room for at least eight more HD channels when they're ready.


There does seem to be an issue with a couple of the PBS subchannels not showing up where expected.


----------



## TiUser

*Newbie Question RE. TWC in Durham

Hi, I just purchased a Panasonic TC32LE from Costco. I hooked it up via my standard analog TWC cable and scanned the channels. I only get WUNCHD in true (from what I can tell) HD. The other so-called HD channels, WRAL (5.1), ABC (11.1) and NBC (17.1), are look worse than my previous analog broadcasts and they are all in 4:3. I have rescanned several times and it's all the same. Does this mean that in order to get my local HD channels, I will have to upgrade my cable service to digital and purchase the HD suites?

WUNCHD looks amazing and I was hoping that I will get at least equal images from the other local HD channels. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *Newbie Question RE. TWC in Durham
> 
> Hi, I just purchased a Panasonic TC32LE from Costco. I hooked it up via my standard analog TWC cable and scanned the channels. I only get WUNCHD in true (from what I can tell) HD. The other so-called HD channels, WRAL (5.1), ABC (11.1) and NBC (17.1), are look worse than my previous analog broadcasts and they are all in 4:3. I have rescanned several times and it's all the same. Does this mean that in order to get my local HD channels, I will have to upgrade my cable service to digital and purchase the HD suites?
> 
> WUNCHD looks amazing and I was hoping that I will get at least equal images from the other local HD channels. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> *


*


The networks don't have a lot of true HD content during the day. However, the later evening shows (aka Tonight Show) are usually in 1080I/720P full HD.

Its a mixed bag.







*


----------



## CCsoftball7

I found the same thing on my set:


123.1 ESPNHD


----------



## TiUser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The networks don't have a lot of true HD content during the day. However, the later evening shows (aka Tonight Show) are usually in 1080I/720P full HD.
> 
> Its a mixed bag.



Thanks. So does it mean that even if I had subscribed to TWC's digital cable and the HD suite, the local HD channels would not always be broadcasted in HD? Is there any way I can find out what evening programs are being broadcasted in HD? Last night, CBS's NUMB3RS seemed to be in HD, but at least until 10 p.m., all other local networks did not seem to be in HD.


I apologize at advance for these questions. I am totally new to the HD thing and wanted to decide whether I should pay extra $20 per month for my (alreday expensive) cable subscription.







Thank you.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. So does it mean that even if I had subscribed to TWC's digital cable and the HD suite, the local HD channels would not always be broadcasted in HD?



Yes, only when they broadcast HD content.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can find out what evening programs are being broadcasted in HD?



Here is a TV listing. Search for your preferred program(s). http://www.hdtvgalaxy.com/whatson.php


----------



## TiUser

Thank you IamtheWolf. This is very useful. I guess I will try to enhance my DVD playing rather than worry about upgrading to HD cable for the time being.


----------



## mhs1970

 http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060807/...arner_nfl_dc_1


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhs1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060807/...arner_nfl_dc_1


_the order "inflicts severe, immediate and irreparable harm" on Time Warner Cable and its customers._


those poor customers. Getting NFL Network for an extra 30 days.


It's lucky we don't have that channel, it could be deadly. It would harm TWC reputation as well. Pretty soon we would expect them to keep up with every channel being offered elsewhere. How would they live up to that? The stress would kill them!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> _the order "inflicts severe, immediate and irreparable harm" on Time Warner Cable and its customers._
> 
> 
> those poor customers. Getting NFL Network for an extra 30 days.
> 
> 
> It's lucky we don't have that channel, it could be deadly. It would harm TWC reputation as well. Pretty soon we would expect them to keep up with every channel being offered elsewhere. How would they live up to that? The stress would kill them!



That is TOO funny.









If anyone finds where TWC explains the harm done, I would love to read it.

Maybe TWC should just warn their customers that it would be in their best interest not to watch the channel, instead of spending money in court. Because we all know TWC is not going to absorb the court cost, this fight is for their subscribers so look for it on your bill.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone finds where TWC explains the harm done, I would love to read it.



I figured it out! They have to put that ticker crawl along the bottom of the screen warning about NFL Net going off the air in 30 days. TWC are obviously worried about the burn in issue on their customer's sets.


----------



## posg

Just an off the wall question...


How much per month would the NFL Network be worth if the players went out on strike for the bulk of a season???


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an off the wall question...
> 
> 
> How much per month would the NFL Network be worth if the players went out on strike for the bulk of a season???



That could be said for any of the sports channels. Or any other channel for that matter, the Writers Guild, Stunt Men, or a dozen other Hollywood Unions could go on strike again.


If TWC would just absorb the cost of the channel with their record profits like DISH did, you wouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just an off the wall question...
> 
> 
> How much per month would the NFL Network be worth if the players went out on strike for the bulk of a season???



well it's been around for 80 years. I'm sure they could fill it up with something.


If repeats are good enough to satisfy the customers of every other premium channel ( UHD ) then I'm sure they would get by.


----------



## drill

Anyone watch the HOF football game on NBC-17 last night? What did you think of the HD quality? I thought it sucked. The picture seemed "noisy", and blocky in some cases. Definitely not "crisp" which is what I am used to with ABC's MNF from last year. I checked OTA and TWC broadcast with a QAM tuner, both looked the same. Anyone watch it from another station? If so, was it any better there? I was seriously hoping with NBC's new HD equipment installed earlier this year that the HD quality would get better ... but it wasn't very good last night. Its going to suck having to watch this all year.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the HOF football game on NBC-17 last night? What did you think of the HD quality? I thought it sucked. The picture seemed "noisy", and blocky in some cases. Definitely not "crisp" which is what I am used to with ABC's MNF from last year. I checked OTA and TWC broadcast with a QAM tuner, both looked the same. Anyone watch it from another station? If so, was it any better there? I was seriously hoping with NBC's new HD equipment installed earlier this year that the HD quality would get better ... but it wasn't very good last night. Its going to suck having to watch this all year.



I did not watch the game, but in general, WNCN, although they've made significant improvements, has just never quite gotten it right.


Recently it appears they have stopped "upconverting" SD content on the HD channel, and the SD content looks terrible.


I generally find that WITN is a better option for NBC HD network content, both in PQ and reliability, if you can get it of course.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That could be said for any of the sports channels. Or any other channel for that matter, the Writers Guild, Stunt Men, or a dozen other Hollywood Unions could go on strike again.
> 
> 
> If TWC would just absorb the cost of the channel with their record profits like DISH did, you wouldn't have anything to worry about.



Not true. This is a high priced channel dedicated to a single league. Nothing else really compares with it.


Of course, the NFL has NEVER had the same negociation problems with the player's union that they've had with TWC. LOL !!!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true. This is a high priced channel dedicated to a single league. Nothing else really compares with it.
> 
> 
> Of course, the NFL has NEVER had the same negociation problems with the player's union that they've had with TWC. LOL !!!



Then, Why did you bring it up ?

You have been avoiding the real issue like the plague.

How can DISH add 6-7 channels without raising rates but TWC can't ?

You have stated if TWC does add ESPN2-HD or NFL-HD that everyone will need to reach for their wallet. Why? TWC has Record Profits, less channels, and higher monthly rates.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then, Why did you bring it up ?
> 
> You have been avoiding the real issue like the plague.
> 
> How can DISH add 6-7 channels without raising rates but TWC can't ?
> 
> You have stated if TWC does add ESPN2-HD or NFL-HD that everyone will need to reach for their wallet. Why? TWC has Record Profits, less channels, and higher monthly rates.



The real issue is that Time Warner Cable is part of a huge conglomerate with boards and stockholders to satisfy, and Dish Network is run by a cowboy who is only out to satisfy his own ego.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The real issue is that Time Warner Cable is part of a huge conglomerate with boards and stockholders to satisfy, and Dish Network is run by a cowboy who is only out to satisfy his own ego.



and Comcast is bigger cable company with a board and stockholders to satisfy and they have it. And while Dish Network might be run by a cowboy satisfying his own ego, he is also satisfying his audience with NFL Newtork and more HD channels than TWC know exist.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and Comcast is bigger cable company with a board and stockholders to satisfy and they have it. And while Dish Network might be run by a cowboy satisfying his own ego, he is also satisfying his audience with NFL Newtork and more HD channels than TWC know exist.



Only a by-product of his having to have "bragging rights".


I'll take TWC stock over Comcast stock anyday.


----------



## srteague

Newbie OTA HDTV guy here...


Tried to search through this thread before asking but I can't find anything that matches my problem...


When I tune to 57-2 (WB), the picture is great and I'm getting 88% on my signal meter but no sound. I'm using the ATSC tuner in my HD plasma (Panasonic TH-42PX50U). I've tried the TV speakers, digital out to my receiver, and an analog out to my receiver.


All the other channels seem to work great.


Interestingly, when I tune to 22-1, again a great picture but no sound, then after a few seconds my TV seems to puke and jump to channel 2. Seems like it's trying to redirect to 57-2 and gets lost along the way. Maybe related?


UPN 28.1 comes in great picture and sound wise (well except right now, strangely, only 30%, was 98%) so maybe when UPN and WB unite they'll use UPN's transmission methods...


Thanks for any info!


----------



## fmoraes

So, how will CW be carried here in the triangle? Do we already know what channel it will be, TWC carriage, HD channel, etc?


Are we in for another non HD signal on TWC with free OTA?


Francisco


----------



## clipgrp

I'm certain this has been asked and I promise you I have searched the forums for an answer.







This past weekend while perusing the diagnostics menu of my 8300hd, I saw a sub-menu for multi-room dvr. Is this by ~any chance in hell~ enabled?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srteague* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Newbie OTA HDTV guy here...
> 
> 
> Tried to search through this thread before asking but I can't find anything that matches my problem...
> 
> 
> When I tune to 57-2 (WB), the picture is great and I'm getting 88% on my signal meter but no sound. I'm using the ATSC tuner in my HD plasma (Panasonic TH-42PX50U). I've tried the TV speakers, digital out to my receiver, and an analog out to my receiver.
> 
> 
> All the other channels seem to work great.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, when I tune to 22-1, again a great picture but no sound, then after a few seconds my TV seems to puke and jump to channel 2. Seems like it's trying to redirect to 57-2 and gets lost along the way. Maybe related?
> 
> 
> UPN 28.1 comes in great picture and sound wise (well except right now, strangely, only 30%, was 98%) so maybe when UPN and WB unite they'll use UPN's transmission methods...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Never heard that problem. Did you check to see if your "SAP" selection is properly set for that channel. Some sets let you set a proprietary SAP for each channel.


Try e-mailing the chief engineer at the station. Often these problems go unreported and are not attended to until somebody shakes the tree. Recently WRAZ showed no signal OTA on _some_ sets, they only got a couple of calls because it was OK on TWC where most people get the signal.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, how will CW be carried here in the triangle? Do we already know what channel it will be, TWC carriage, HD channel, etc?
> 
> 
> Are we in for another non HD signal on TWC with free OTA?
> 
> 
> Francisco



WLFL-22 will be the CW affiliate. It (HD version) will not be on Time Warner. The owners, Sinclair, have a very hostile attitude towards cable and very few of their HD channels are carried on cable anywhere.


----------



## mikecon54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never heard that problem. Did you check to see if your "SAP" selection is properly set for that channel. Some sets let you set a proprietary SAP for each channel.



I've had the same no audio problem with 22-1 on my set and in my case you were right, the TV had defaulted to the secondary audio (22-1 has 14 different audio channels?) Once I changed to the primary feed the audio came on. Woohoo, now I'll be able to see Smallville in HD this fall.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srteague* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interestingly, when I tune to 22-1, again a great picture but no sound, then after a few seconds my TV seems to puke and jump to channel 2. Seems like it's trying to redirect to 57-2 and gets lost along the way. Maybe related?



I used to have this issue as well. My set is a Panasonic 42PX60u, so its likely a tuner issue. In my case a recent firmware update fixed the channel jumping to 2. There is an update for the digital tuner in the 50u http://www.pasctraining.panasonic.co...downloads1.asp 


You'll need an SD memory card reader/writer to do the update.


----------



## ENDContra

So did the QAM availability of ESPN HD go away? Im still getting the video only versions of the other channels, but ESPN is black. Ashame for TWC too, as the ability to record ESPNHD onto my computer MIGHT have kept me around a little longer, but alas, my move to Dish is inevitable.


----------



## DonB2

QAM- does a person who is paying for the next step above TWC basic cable get to view more QAM digital channels than someone else who only has basic TWC cable?


-DonB2


----------



## srteague

Thanks posg and mikecon54. I'll try your suggestions tonight!


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM- does a person who is paying for the next step above TWC basic cable get to view more QAM digital channels than someone else who only has basic TWC cable?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



No, I'm paying for TWC digtal cable,two STBs, HD suite and the premium movie channels. I also have a Vizio L37 set that has QAM but no STB connected. It only gets the same QAM channels as other TWC cable users. I wish it were no so, but a STB or cablecard is required to unencrypt the encrypted channels.


----------



## srteague




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srteague* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks posg and mikecon54. I'll try your suggestions tonight!



Worked perfectly! Updating the TV's firmware fixed the problem with WB 22-1 jumping to channel 2, then setting the SAP manually took care of the sound issue.


Thanks again guys.


----------



## WildBill

Oh well, ESPN while it lasted was good. My son and I enjoyed seeing the X games. That double back flip by Travis Pastrana was incredible.


It was only thanks to this forum that I even knew to scan and tune into ESPN as we watch so very little TV anymore. I visit this forum more times each week than the TV is on in our house especially in the summer.


But for a short while I was close to my personal ala-carte nirvana. ESPN, HDNET, DISC-HD and the locals. Of course I needed sound on hdnet & discovery and I would also want espn2 and TLC but then I would watch TV too much so it is best as it is.










peace


----------



## Oldemanphil

Did anyone else lose sound on all QAM channels just before midnight or was it just my local TWC head end server?


It was odd a couple of Windows (blue screen of death type) error screens were displayed in the middle of my tv screen and then all sound was gone on QAM it was still there on the NTSC input...










OK it wasn;t TWC's fault. This AM I hooked up a HD OTA antenna and still got no sound on my digital TV tuner... So lugged it back to store and exchanged it and all is well again...There must be some windows code in the firmware of my Vizio L32 TV.????


----------



## Yerp

QAM is strange right now at TWC Raleigh. I did a rescan again last night to try and pick up PBS-HD on 90.2. That was still a no-go although I have everything else (5.1,11.1, 17.1, 50.2) along with the no-sound HD-Discovery and HDNet. I just don't understand why PBS-HD is the only freakin' QAM station I can't get. I had it loud and clear a few days ago. I just don't get it. It's not that I watch it that much either...it's just nice to watch B-B-Q University once in awhile =)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM is strange right now at TWC Raleigh. I did a rescan again last night to try and pick up PBS-HD on 90.2. That was still a no-go although I have everything else (5.1,11.1, 17.1, 50.2) along with the no-sound HD-Discovery and HDNet. I just don't understand why PBS-HD is the only freakin' QAM station I can't get. I had it loud and clear a few days ago. I just don't get it. It's not that I watch it that much either...it's just nice to watch B-B-Q University once in awhile =)



Try entering 4.0


----------



## jpcleve77

Hey guys...I've been searching for a couple of days now and I just can't find the answers I need. I just took home a new LG 32LC2D FP LCD set for my bedroom. It's my understanding that b/c this set has a clear QAM tuner, that I sould be able to pick up the unencrypted HD channels from TWC Raleigh. Correct?


The set has 2 rf inputs... one for OTA and one for cable. I connect the wall jack in my bedroom to the cable rf input and let the tv search for channels. I get the basic programming as expected but I can't find any HD channels. They should be CADTV channels correct? I get nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Yerp

posg-


I've tried 4.0 but it just goes to 4.3 (UNC-KD). I only get 4, 4.3,4.4,4.5 (no 4.0 around).


I've heard that even on cable PBS-HD can carry a weak signal? Should I scan using a weak signal option? Since my tv seems to us PSIP information to remap/sort the QAM stations, maybe it has always had trouble with PBS-HD (because it was 90.2 instead of 4.0 before?)


I'm picking up regular SD digital PBS on 89.11 as well.


It's all pretty weird here. Wonder if there there is a way to disable PSIP information and just get the straight QAM stations?


I'd appreciate any help/suggestions. It's not really a big deal since it's only one stations and I rarely watch it...but it's HD!!


----------



## Yerp

jpcleve77-


I had an LG before trading it in for a Philips...the tuner in the LG just used a QAM tuner with the straight channel numbers (no PSIP info)...I think WRAL-HD was channel 85.1 instead of 5.1. It's kind of difficult to understand all this different QAM stuff here and there...you just have to experiement with it.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpcleve77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys...I've been searching for a couple of days now and I just can't find the answers I need. I just took home a new LG 32LC2D FP LCD set for my bedroom. It's my understanding that b/c this set has a clear QAM tuner, that I sould be able to pick up the unencrypted HD channels from TWC Raleigh. Correct?
> 
> 
> The set has 2 rf inputs... one for OTA and one for cable. I connect the wall jack in my bedroom to the cable rf input and let the tv search for channels. I get the basic programming as expected but I can't find any HD channels. They should be CADTV channels correct? I get nothing. Any ideas?



Try hooking your cable to the OTA RF input, switch to the OTA input and channel scan that input to see if it picks QAM channels. On my Vizio, I have two RF inputs one for NTSC TV and another for OTA/QAM difgital TV and I have my cable split going to each input. I do get QAM channels on the OTA/QAM input.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg-
> 
> 
> I've tried 4.0 but it just goes to 4.3 (UNC-KD). I only get 4, 4.3,4.4,4.5 (no 4.0 around).
> 
> 
> I've heard that even on cable PBS-HD can carry a weak signal? Should I scan using a weak signal option? Since my tv seems to us PSIP information to remap/sort the QAM stations, maybe it has always had trouble with PBS-HD (because it was 90.2 instead of 4.0 before?)
> 
> 
> I'm picking up regular SD digital PBS on 89.11 as well.
> 
> 
> It's all pretty weird here. Wonder if there there is a way to disable PSIP information and just get the straight QAM stations?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help/suggestions. It's not really a big deal since it's only one stations and I rarely watch it...but it's HD!!



You might get more help from UNC than TWC. The issue is probably related to the PSIP info they insert on their fiber feeds to TWC, which are probably just "passed" unmolested. email their tech dept and explain your problem. Maybe they can help.


----------



## jpcleve77

thanks for the posts yerp and oldemanphil...I'll check the higher channel numbers tonight. As for trying to feed the cable into the OTA rf input...I tried that last night to no avail. In fact, it only found 11 channels from the cable. I dunno.


----------



## DonB2

"Quote:

Originally Posted by srteague

Thanks posg and mikecon54. I'll try your suggestions tonight!




Worked perfectly! Updating the TV's firmware fixed the problem with WB 22-1 jumping to channel 2, then setting the SAP manually took care of the sound issue.


Thanks again guys. "


Thanks srteague,


I am just trying to figure out what the future of QAM even is and how long TWC will bother to support it if indeed 99 percent of channels are encrypted and would need a card or whatever.


I was basically trying to compare QAM to pre digital cable service where as long as you paid a certain tier level with TWC you could view a large assortment of channels on any tv with a NTSC tuner in your house without needing and special TWC boxes.


-DonB2


----------



## Yerp

posg - I figured as much. I'll try to email with them to see if anything can be done.


Thanks.


----------



## WildBill

DonB2

Interesting questions about QAM encryption -vs- non-encrypted.


My person feeling is that non-encrypted or un-encrypted QAM is here to stay. I have no facts to back up that feeling it is just that - a feeling.


The argument to encrypt everything is most likely simplicity. It would be somewhat wise from a technical standpoint to say everything HAS to go thru the encryption algorithm. That makes for a clear and easy technical specification to enforce across the entire company and operator spectrum.


However the argument against encryption above the BASIC-tier level is equally strong. Why encrypt if cable must always carry the locals and make them available at a low monthly fee. (the basic $11 service from TWC) To keep these available to Joe-Q-Public with encryption would involve an expense on the cable operator as they would have to get the hardware or cable-card or whatever into every BASIC subscriber's house to de-crypt. It is far easier to work with the digital STB's, TV's and PC solutions that can today display this data as-is than to encrypt everything and then have to deploy hardware to EVERY house. Not that the bean-counters wouldn't like a box in every house, but that is just not a likely or enforceable solution for those that choose to utilize this basic-tier solution. (me for one)


Cable co's will one day in the future be able to drop the NTSC feed (it is ntsc isn't it or am I confusing that with OTA?) and when they do they will STILL need to provide that FCC mandated basic-tier' type sign-up option. At that time plain old un-encrypted QAM will be the likely vehicle. It is also MY opinion that at some point reaching the public thru whatever means necessary (emergency situations - think Hurricane season) means TWC and others make the humane decision to keep the most basic of services available to the majority of the public. Thus un-encrypted QAM.


----------



## DonB2

wildbill,


Thanks for the great reply!


BTW- "NTSC feed (it is ntsc isn't it or am I confusing that with OTA?) "


NTSC is the analog transmit channels that we have had available Over the Air as well as thru Analog cable for a long long time.


-Don


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DonB2
> 
> Interesting questions about QAM encryption -vs- non-encrypted.
> 
> 
> My person feeling is that non-encrypted or un-encrypted QAM is here to stay. I have no facts to back up that feeling it is just that - a feeling.
> 
> 
> The argument to encrypt everything is most likely simplicity. It would be somewhat wise from a technical standpoint to say everything HAS to go thru the encryption algorithm. That makes for a clear and easy technical specification to enforce across the entire company and operator spectrum.
> 
> 
> However the argument against encryption above the BASIC-tier level is equally strong. Why encrypt if cable must always carry the locals and make them available at a low monthly fee. (the basic $11 service from TWC) To keep these available to Joe-Q-Public with encryption would involve an expense on the cable operator as they would have to get the hardware or cable-card or whatever into every BASIC subscriber's house to de-crypt. It is far easier to work with the digital STB's, TV's and PC solutions that can today display this data as-is than to encrypt everything and then have to deploy hardware to EVERY house. Not that the bean-counters wouldn't like a box in every house, but that is just not a likely or enforceable solution for those that choose to utilize this basic-tier solution. (me for one)
> 
> 
> Cable co's will one day in the future be able to drop the NTSC feed (it is ntsc isn't it or am I confusing that with OTA?) and when they do they will STILL need to provide that FCC mandated basic-tier' type sign-up option. At that time plain old un-encrypted QAM will be the likely vehicle. It is also MY opinion that at some point reaching the public thru whatever means necessary (emergency situations - think Hurricane season) means TWC and others make the humane decision to keep the most basic of services available to the majority of the public. Thus un-encrypted QAM.



Many(all?) of TWCs STBs support both QAM and QAM256 tuners. I could be way off base on this but the encrypted channels may all go through the QAM256 section. There is a lot of interesting info in the diagnostics displays of the STBs. Try tuning channel 999 on your STB in Raleigh to check your signal strength etc.


----------



## WildBill

Thanks Phil

I will have to learn more about the difference between QAM and QAM256.


I unfortunately will not be able to play with a STB as I have never had one.

I am one of those $11 a month basic subscribers who get the locals via un-encrypted QAM on my Sony. That package just works for my family given our very moderate viewing habits.


Also being one to not put all my eggs in one basket, I keep an indoor Radio Shack antenna hooked up to my TV as well. Just in case I really want to see a local HD broadcast and TWC ever encrypts the entire cable lineup.










So yeah, my argument listed above is both my 'feeling' and my hope as I personally enjoy not having to mess with an outside antenna to enjoy the locals in HD. I know I could put up an antenna since I had one at my last house and I even wired my new house for a rooftop antenna. I just don't want to mount one when most everything I want and need is thru the basic subscription. If TWC would ever encrypt the digital channels then I would cease the basic subscription and immediately go OTA via a good rooftop antenna. Then of course I would once again have to deal with the WUNC (PBS) broadcast antenna which is inconveniently located practically 180 degrees opposite every other channel received here in Apex.


----------



## DonB2

WildBill ,


With your TWC basic cable QAM do you get the multicast - subchannels that are available on the broadcast OTA -ATSC channels? For example do you get subchannels on PBS?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WildBill ,
> 
> 
> With your TWC basic cable QAM do you get the multicast - subchannels that are available on the broadcast OTA -ATSC channels? For example do you get subchannels on PBS?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



yes


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


Thanks, you just reminded me that it is Direct TV which does not offer the local multicast channels.


-DonB2


----------



## The Swarm

Any recommendations for someone who can install my channelmaster 4227 on the roof of a 1 story home in Durham? I have everything else ready to go, just don't want to install it myself.


----------



## DonB2

The Swarm ,


I sware there use to be a person on this board who did antenna installs.


So are you going with a Rotor to help catch PBS?


-DonB2


----------



## The Swarm

I'd planned to stay simple, possibly install a second attenae to pick up PBS. But if a rotor isn't much more expensive, sure.


The main thing is I do no want to get electrouted and/or have a patch of my roof come down in the next storm.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Swarm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for someone who can install my channelmaster 4227 on the roof of a 1 story home in Durham? I have everything else ready to go, just don't want to install it myself.



deArgila was the guy that used to post here and do installs.... Havent heard from him in a while.

www.carolinaHT.com


----------



## The Swarm

Thanks. Any other leads appreciated.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## pen15nv

 http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/10/is-...ir-hd-line-up/ 


Checkmate.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/10/is-...ir-hd-line-up/
> 
> 
> Checkmate.



Have you kissed your DISH today ? I have.










FOOD-HD was uplinked too. DISH has a TECH Forum Monday night. My guess is they will be live before then, so they can gloat a bit.


----------



## dslate69

Syndicated HD coming september 11th.

What is Jefferson Pilots excuse now ?









http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/11/jeo...-in-september/


----------



## lab1234

Hi all,


I'm having issues with my TV's tuner which uses a Cablecard. I use TWC in Cary, NC.


Question specific to my setup:


- Does anyone have a new Pioneer Plasma set (e.g. 5070HD) that is configured with a CableCard?


- Do you have any problems with the tuner channel setup randomly adding channels back in to your selection?


I've had two different CableCards exhibit the same problem with my new Pioneer set. I'm trying to track down if the card is causing it, or possibly my TV.


TWC and Pio have been of no help.


Thanks.


----------



## DonB2

"Pio have been of no help"


I'll second that !!!!


They have a worthless help desk.


I know more about my Pio Plasma 43 than they do. Unfortunately mine does not take cable cards as it is an older model so I can't help you.


Hey I love the Plasma but Pio help desk is the pits.


Let me know if you find a good Pio forum because I have not.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69

ESPN2-HD coming to TWC, just in time to miss the College Football Season.








http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/11/tim...-espn2hd-soon/


----------



## questchen

Yesterday and this morning when I watch NBC-17 for about 10 mins, my VIZIO 37' suddenly freeze.


I just got a VIZIO 37 10A model a few days ago. It has been no problem with PC connection (as a PC monitor) and SDTV watching. But when I watch some HDTV program (such as NBC-17 or WARL), the picture will suddenly freeze after 5 or 10 mins. After freeze, the picture was seperated by some vertical gree line. The sound is also change to a high pitch noise. I can swith off the TV and switch it on later by remote control.


It looks that this happened at certain HD channels ( I didn't notice that on some other HD channels and SD channels).


I used timewarnercable basic into two input and goes into two tuner of TV.


I am wondering it is the problem of TV's HD Tuner or it's the problem of HD signals? Whether I should go to sam's to exchange a new one.


Thank you very much for your suggestions!!


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ESPN2-HD coming to TWC, just in time to miss the College Football Season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/11/tim...-espn2hd-soon/



Doesn't look too official. Really nothing more than what we've heard before.. Is there an official announcement somewhere?


----------



## DonB2

questchen,


Is your name a spin on "Question"?


If you are only seeing lock ups on HD I would guess it is HD reception issue. Maybe you have a bad coax cable connection coming into your QAM TV tuner.


On the other hand I had to exhange a Dell 17inch Widescreen tv monitor because of video locking up.


However it happend on normal analog tv and not HD. I figured out the Dell had a weak power supply. Once Dell listened to me and sent both a new power supply to accompany the new replacement Display, my problem went away.


BTW- It is typical with OTA HD ATSC to experience lock ups from either a weak OTA signal or from multipath Ghost problems. In the case of the ghost problems you will still see a strong ATSC signal but occasionaly your signal strength will drop off and then jump back up. During this drop down stage the tv screen will either pixelate or freeze. But,,,,, I have never experienced any audio noise I always experience audio drop out.


Again this is OTA ATSC HD and QAM may cause other issues.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Hey guys, my TV has a QAM ATSC HD Tuner. I have the TV plugged into the wall. Right now im picking up the following:


ABCHD 113-1


FoxHD 113-4


CBSHD 85-2


PBSHD 90-2


NBCHD 111-2


I guess those are QAM Channels? The normal call numbers such as 17-1, 50-2, etc dont seem to work.


Is there any other HD channels that I should be able to pick up such as WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT? I cant seem to pick those 2 channels up. thanks


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTV-NUT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, my TV has a QAM ATSC HD Tuner. I have the TV plugged into the wall. Right now im picking up the following:
> 
> 
> ABCHD 113-1
> 
> 
> FoxHD 113-4
> 
> 
> CBSHD 85-2
> 
> 
> PBSHD 90-2
> 
> 
> NBCHD 111-2
> 
> 
> I guess those are QAM Channels? The normal call numbers such as 17-1, 50-2, etc dont seem to work.
> 
> 
> Is there any other HD channels that I should be able to pick up such as WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT? I cant seem to pick those 2 channels up. thanks



Some TV's remap QAM channels, some don't. Apparently yours doesn't. WLFL-DT and WRDC-DT are not carried. Do a search for "Sinclair" if you want the reason why. You might get HD channels on 123.1-4 and 124.1-4, but those are apparently there for testing purposes and have no audio.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *questchen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday and this morning when I watch NBC-17 for about 10 mins, my VIZIO 37' suddenly freeze.
> 
> 
> I just got a VIZIO 37 10A model a few days ago. It has been no problem with PC connection (as a PC monitor) and SDTV watching. But when I watch some HDTV program (such as NBC-17 or WARL), the picture will suddenly freeze after 5 or 10 mins. After freeze, the picture was seperated by some vertical gree line. The sound is also change to a high pitch noise. I can swith off the TV and switch it on later by remote control.
> 
> 
> It looks that this happened at certain HD channels ( I didn't notice that on some other HD channels and SD channels).
> 
> 
> I used timewarnercable basic into two input and goes into two tuner of TV.
> 
> 
> I am wondering it is the problem of TV's HD Tuner or it's the problem of HD signals? Whether I should go to sam's to exchange a new one.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your suggestions!!



My first L37 developed a complete loss of sound on the digital tuner after a couple of days, the NTSC tuner sound was fine. My second set is working fine after two days and I have not experienced the QAM HD lockups that you have. I have seen lockups (picture freeze) on OTA HD because of a poor antenna location/reception.

However, the set would recover without me doing anything...


It could be that your cable signal is too weak or it could be a faulty digital tuner.


Do you still get the lockups if you remove the RF splitter and just run the cable into the DTA input and leave the NTSC RF input empty? That should give you an additional 3.5db of signal strength.


If you still get lockups after removing the splitter, I would exchange it and try another L37. I have used QAM on five VIzios so far (3 L32s and 2 L37s) and I have not experienced this lockup on QAM, but I do have a strong signal.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Syndicated HD coming september 11th.
> 
> What is Jefferson Pilots excuse now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/11/jeo...-in-september/



down with raycom/JP!!


also - about freakin' time on ESPN2-HD. I wouldn't mind the NFL network, but I'm way less concerned about that than ESPN2-HD.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> down with raycom/JP!!
> 
> 
> also - about freakin' time on ESPN2-HD. I wouldn't mind the NFL network, but I'm way less concerned about that than ESPN2-HD.



I'd hold the celebration until you actually see it on your tv. As cbordman said, this is the same thing we have been hearing for a while. I know TWC will eventually get ESPN2-HD, but without an official announcement with a hard date, it's anyones guess if it will even be before or after College Basketball.

But given the current war with NFL, I would guess sooner rather than later. TWC isn't the sharpest tool in the shed so anything is possible.


----------



## srteague

I moved up from a RS U75R to a Terrestrial Digital DB4 this weekend and still have the same signal quality (as measured by the TV tuner) as before.


For those who are doing OTA reception with an indoor/attic antenna I'm wondering *what's the best signal strength you're seeing*?


My zip is 27520-5539 which puts me very close to the transmitters (too close?).


My setup:

Panasonic TH42PX50

Terrestrial DB4 in the attic (moving it outside is not an option)

112' RG6


I'm actually able to aim the antenna straight out of the attic vent on the front gable of the house so I thought this would be almost as good an an outdoor mount.


My signal strengths:

4.1 - 69-70%

5.1 - 82-88%

11.1 - 88%

17.1 - 82%

22.1 - 87-88%

28.1 - 88-90%

50.1 - 87-88%



Tried a CM 7775 preamp thinking the long cable run was an issue. Actually got lower signal numbers. May try it again with a variable attenuator.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srteague* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I moved up from a RS U75R to a Terrestrial Digital DB4 this weekend and still have the same signal quality (as measured by the TV tuner) as before.
> 
> 
> For those who are doing OTA reception with an indoor/attic antenna I'm wondering *what's the best signal strength you're seeing*?
> 
> 
> My zip is 27520-5539 which puts me very close to the transmitters (too close?).
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Panasonic TH42PX50
> 
> Terrestrial DB4 in the attic (moving it outside is not an option)
> 
> 112' RG6
> 
> 
> I'm actually able to aim the antenna straight out of the attic vent on the front gable of the house so I thought this would be almost as good an an outdoor mount.
> 
> 
> My signal strengths:
> 
> 4.1 - 69-70%
> 
> 5.1 - 82-88%
> 
> 11.1 - 88%
> 
> 17.1 - 82%
> 
> 22.1 - 87-88%
> 
> 28.1 - 88-90%
> 
> 50.1 - 87-88%
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a CM 7775 preamp thinking the long cable run was an issue. Actually got lower signal numbers. May try it again with a variable attenuator.



These numbers are probably more indicative of SNR (signal to noise ratio) than actually signal strength. Amplification does not improve signal to noise. It can only compensate for additional increase in SNR between the antenna and the receiver due to transmission line and splitter loss.


The best signal condition one can obtain is one that is free from multipath. Multipath increases in strong signal areas, which often times is the main cause of dropouts. A highly directional antenna is always the best solution.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srteague* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who are doing OTA reception with an indoor/attic antenna I'm wondering *what's the best signal strength you're seeing*?



My zip is 27587, which is farther away than you. I have a CM 4228 (similar to a DB8) in my attic along with a small UHF antenna pointed at channel 4, and I get 5, 11, and 45 at 95% - most others are mid 80's. 17 is the only real problem - it bounces between mid 70's and low 80's - usually that is OK but it drops out in heavy rain or strong winds. I have a sony HD DVR so the numbers may not be comparable.


I tried 3 different antennas and about 10 different locations in my attic before I settled on the current location. Just because it seems like the best spot doesn't mean a different spot might be better.


It may depend on what type of siding you have. I had better luck pointing through vertical Hardy Plank siding than I did going through angled shingles.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A highly directional antenna is always the best solution.



That might help most of his problems, but it will make 4 worse since it is in a different direction. The best bet is probably to peak for 17 (assuming the others are pretty good), and then add a separate antenna pointed at 4 hooked in with a Jointenna (although I was able to do pretty well with a splitter hooked backwards).


----------



## DonB2

"My zip is 27587, which is farther away than you. I have a CM 4228 (similar to a DB8) in my attic along with a small UHF antenna pointed at channel 4, and I get 5, 11, and 45 at 95% - most others are mid 80's. 17 is the only real problem - it bounces between mid 70's and low 80's - usually that is OK but it drops out in heavy rain or strong winds. I have a sony HD DVR so the numbers may not be comparable.


I tried 3 different antennas and about 10 different locations in my attic before I settled on the current location. Just because it seems like the best spot doesn't mean a different spot might be better.


It may depend on what type of siding you have. I had better luck pointing through vertical Hardy Plank siding than I did going through angled shingles. "


I am zip 27540 and get about same as above with my attic mounted 4228 AND CM BOOSTER.


I think Multipath "Ghosts" are close to the top of the list of problems with ATSC OTA.


Unlike a analog NTSC turner which will display all ghosts on your screen simultaneously an ATSC digital tuner is only capable of seeing one multipath at a time. If the multipath it sees gets weak it has to go back and reestablish "Handshake" with the signal. A user will see this manifested as 80 percent signal strength that mysteriously drops into the 40's and 50's before jumping back up to around 80percent. On the tv screen you see audio video lockups. I myself find the audio lockups to be the biggest pain.


BTW- I am told the latest generation of LG ATSC built in TV tuners are superior at handling multipath "Ghosting" issues.


-DonB2


----------



## posg

The reason the signal levels fluctuates rapidly and drops out is that there is "dynamic" rather than "static" multipath arriving at your antenna. The multipath paths are constantly changing, wind blowing through trees is a common cause, and ocassionally a relatively strong multipath signal arrives "out of phase" with the desired signal causing "destructive interference" which can cause partial or complete cancellization of the desired signal.


Again, a highly directional antenna is the best solution, assuming of course it's pointing in the right direction. Otherwise, it can actually make matters worse. Use analog channels coming from the same transmitter site to peak the antenna.


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


On another note why does analog multipath manifest itself as ghosts on a tv but you never hear more than one audio sound track signal coming over your analog tv?


I wish I could just deal with Static ghosts. Dynamic ones will require a rotator.


-DonB2


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd hold the celebration until you actually see it on your tv. As cbordman said, this is the same thing we have been hearing for a while. I know TWC will eventually get ESPN2-HD, but without an official announcement with a hard date, it's anyones guess if it will even be before or after College Basketball.
> 
> But given the current war with NFL, I would guess sooner rather than later. TWC isn't the sharpest tool in the shed so anything is possible.



unfortunately, this is all so true







I'm holding out hope, but not holding my breath on this one...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> On another note why does analog multipath manifest itself as ghosts on a tv but you never hear more than one audio sound track signal coming over your analog tv?
> 
> 
> I wish I could just deal with Static ghosts. Dynamic ones will require a rotator.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Multipath distortion in the audio portion of an analog TV signal is exactly the same as you experience when listening to FM radio in hilly terrain or in an area with tall buildings. Just sounds like distortion. If you listen close enough to your TV you'll hear it, especially on a stereo signal.


----------



## HDTV-NUT

Please confirm. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=711065


----------



## DonB2

srteague ,


Two things.

1. My reception I stated as being the same as Piedogs is my winter reception. Summer reception with leaves on the trees is not as good as that.

2. Could not get ATSC PBS in at all last night about 10:30, signal strength was 50 on both my antennas for that channel. 17 was pixelating.


-Don


----------



## dslate69

Since it's a little slow...


More HD shows coming

*NBC's "Today" Show to go HD*
http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/14/nbc...show-to-go-hd/ 

*Dancing with the Stars going HDTV this season*
http://www.hdbeat.com/2006/08/15/dan...v-this-season/ 


Not that I am a big fan of either show, but I like to see more and more shows going HD. I think that it makes a difference with ratings too, so other shows will have to go HD to compete.


----------



## DonB2

I am still amazed that all commercials are not already in HD.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am still amazed that all commercials are not already in HD.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



$$$


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am still amazed that all commercials are not already in HD.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I am too. At this point HD commercials really grab my attention. Often they're better than the program.


----------



## DonB2

"$$$"


What does an HD camera cost these days?


-Donb2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "$$$"
> 
> 
> What does an HD camera cost these days?
> 
> 
> -Donb2



Much less than the cost of running a commercial ONE time on a national network.


----------



## paulnccu

cablecarders:


i have a chance to sign up for TWC's lowest-tiered digital cable service for 45 dollars a month. if i do so, and have it hooked up with a cablecard, will i receive any HD broadcasts (such as WRAL, PBS and other networks)? assuming i get the networks in HD, will i receive any more HD stations than the 5 usual network suspects? NOTE: I can't seem to get a straight answer from TW on either of these two questions


finally, if i have a QAM tuner and two antenna inputs, can i ask TW to split the cable to the cablecard slot and one of the antenna inputs? (that, of course, would allow me to get digital tier cable through the card while preserving, at least theoretically, my basic cable HDTV-QAM offerings that I have now -- 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.2, 4.0)?


thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## posg

First question:


You will receive the local channels even without a cablecard. In order to get additional HD channels you will need to subscribe to the HD Suite.


Second question:


If you have an antenna input label VHF/UHF or Antenna, etc, and another labled Cable, the VHF/UHF is routed through an ATSC demodulator and uses OTA channel mapping, and the Cable is routed through the QAM demodulator and uses CATV channel mapping, so the answer is probably not.


----------



## DonB2

"You will receive the local channels even without a cablecard. In order to get additional HD channels you will need to subscribe to the HD Suite."


And for a lot less than $45.00/month.


-DonB2


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First question:
> 
> 
> You will receive the local channels even without a cablecard. In order to get additional HD channels you will need to subscribe to the HD Suite.
> 
> 
> Second question:
> 
> 
> If you have an antenna input label VHF/UHF or Antenna, etc, and another labled Cable, the VHF/UHF is routed through an ATSC demodulator and uses OTA channel mapping, and the Cable is routed through the QAM demodulator and uses CATV channel mapping, so the answer is probably not.



sorry posg but i am baffled by both of your answers..."you will receive the local channels _even without_ the cablecard."

what about with the cablecard? will i receive 4.0, 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.2, or their equivalent numbers, as HDTV broadcasts, with my cablecard and TWC digital service? also, if there are no additional HDTV offerings on the lowest digital tier (and assuming that the 5 channels mentioned above are in HDTV under such lowest digital tier), are there stations that will come in in a "digital" signal that has improved PQ over standard analog?


as for my second question, i'll rephrase: i have a cablecard slot, a cable TV antenna connection (75-ohm) and a second antenna connection not labled for cable TV. (I currently have basic cable on the CABLE TV antenna connection and an indoor antenna on the non-cable connection). The channels on the cable hookup start with C, like C5.1, and thone channels on the non-cable connection have no C prefix, like 5.1

thus, can the TW cable be split so it goes: (1) to cablecard, and (2) to the 75-ohm Cable TV antenna connection, thus allowing me to get all the cablecard channels AND TW's basic network "OTA" offerings? or did your last answer suggest that if i hook up a cablecard i won't also be able to connect the cable to the C-antenna connection?


thanks (again), paul


----------



## DonB2

"are there stations that will come in in a "digital" signal that has improved PQ over standard analog?"


Paul,


I was wondering the same thing after my post about the $45/month.

Will you at least get all the other channels like CNN, Weather, Life, AMC, TNT... in digital? Or will they be analog even with the card.


-Don


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry posg but i am baffled by both of your answers..."you will receive the local channels _even without_ the cablecard."
> 
> what about with the cablecard? will i receive 4.0, 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.2, or their equivalent numbers, as HDTV broadcasts, with my cablecard and TWC digital service? also, if there are no additional HDTV offerings on the lowest digital tier (and assuming that the 5 channels mentioned above are in HDTV under such lowest digital tier), are there stations that will come in in a "digital" signal that has improved PQ over standard analog?
> 
> 
> as for my second question, i'll rephrase: i have a cablecard slot, a cable TV antenna connection (75-ohm) and a second antenna connection not labled for cable TV. (I currently have basic cable on the CABLE TV antenna connection and an indoor antenna on the non-cable connection). The channels on the cable hookup start with C, like C5.1, and thone channels on the non-cable connection have no C prefix, like 5.1
> 
> thus, can the TW cable be split so it goes: (1) to cablecard, and (2) to the 75-ohm Cable TV antenna connection, thus allowing me to get all the cablecard channels AND TW's basic network "OTA" offerings? or did your last answer suggest that if i hook up a cablecard i won't also be able to connect the cable to the C-antenna connection?
> 
> 
> thanks (again), paul



The channels you currently get without a CableCard are analog channels 2-77 plus the digital simulcast versions of most or all of the "lifeline" basic channels 2-24 (although they will show up as channels 78-122 with a decimal), plus the HD versions and sidecar channels of the local broadcast channels. They may be remapped to their virtual channel number, they may not be, depends on your set.


The CableCard will "unlock" the rest of the digital simulcast versions of channels 24-77, the digital tier channels 100-200 and any additional tiers, BUT ONLY THOSE CHANNELS WHICH YOU ACTUALLY PAY FOR. The CableCard will do nothing without a subscription.


Sounds like you have a Sony. The C channels are the ones coming through the Cable input. The one's without the C are the ones coming through the antenna input.


The CableCard works in conjuntion with signals coming through the Cable input. The other input is for broadcast reception, and will receive NTSC and ATSC channels over the air, but will not work for cable except analog channels 2-13.


Are we getting closer???


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have a cablecard slot, a cable TV antenna connection (75-ohm) and a second antenna connection not labled for cable TV. (I currently have basic cable on the CABLE TV antenna connection and an indoor antenna on the non-cable connection). The channels on the cable hookup start with C, like C5.1, and thone channels on the non-cable connection have no C prefix, like 5.1
> 
> thus, can the TW cable be split so it goes: (1) to cablecard, and (2) to the 75-ohm Cable TV antenna connection, thus allowing me to get all the cablecard channels AND TW's basic network "OTA" offerings? or did your last answer suggest that if i hook up a cablecard i won't also be able to connect the cable to the C-antenna connection?
> 
> thanks (again), paul



Yes, you could use an RF Splitter to feed your cable signal to both CABLE and ON-AIR inputs....but you would have to disconnect the OTA antenna.

But you shouldn't have to use this configuration.


================================

The "Digital Cable Ready" input is intended to receive all three types of signals carried on Cable: 1) ANALOG channels (under CH100), plus 2) all of the unencrypted digital QAM channels (local HD channels, plus maybe a couple others and maybe a few music channels) and finally 3) the encrypted (subscription only) digital QAM channels which require a CableCARD to decrypt.

Digital Simulcast is probably encrypted, so you should be seeing the ANALOG versions on this input instead.


The ANTENNA input is intended to receive both the ANALOG OTA channels plus the new Digital ATSC OTA channels.


Hence you could receive an Analog OTA version, a Digital OTA HD version, an Analog Cable version and a Digital Cable QAM HD version for EACH of the local broadcast channels.....plus Digital Simulcast SD version if you plug in a CableCARD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you could use an RF Splitter to feed your cable signal to both CABLE and ON-AIR inputs....but you would have to disconnect the OTA antenna.
> 
> But you shouldn't have to use this configuration.
> 
> 
> ================================
> 
> The "Digital Cable Ready" input is intended to receive all three types of signals carried on Cable: 1) ANALOG channels (under CH100), plus 2) all of the unencrypted digital QAM channels (local HD channels, plus maybe a couple others and maybe a few music channels) and finally 3) the encrypted (subscription only) digital QAM channels which require a CableCARD to decrypt.
> 
> Digital Simulcast is probably encrypted, so you should be seeing the ANALOG versions on this input instead.
> 
> If you are NOT seeing the ANALOG channels on this input, the Sony isn't working correctly--so call their service desk--maybe the set is confused by the Digital Simulcast channels.....



Sounds like we have some model specific issues.


My Sony (XBR) has two inputs, one for cable, one for off air. It will not decode off-air signals through the cable input. It will not decode QAM signals through the antenna input. There is no switch to choose cable mode/vhf uhf mode for channel assignments. The input determines the channel map. Other models have a single "uni-sex" input that is configured in the menu.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like we have some model specific issues.
> 
> 
> My Sony (XBR) has two inputs, one for cable, one for off air. It will not decode off-air signals through the cable input. It will not decode QAM signals through the antenna input. There is no switch to choose cable mode/vhf uhf mode for channel assignments. The input determines the channel map. Other models have a single "uni-sex" input that is configured in the menu.



My son's Sony works same way....


I deleted my "conclusion jumping" paragraph above....no need to create potential problems when there are none reported.....sorry...


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The channels you currently get without a CableCard are analog channels 2-77 plus the digital simulcast versions of most or all of the "lifeline" basic channels 2-24 (although they will show up as channels 78-122 with a decimal), plus the HD versions and sidecar channels of the local broadcast channels. They may be remapped to their virtual channel number, they may not be, depends on your set.
> 
> 
> The CableCard will "unlock" the rest of the digital simulcast versions of channels 24-77, the digital tier channels 100-200 and any additional tiers, BUT ONLY THOSE CHANNELS WHICH YOU ACTUALLY PAY FOR. The CableCard will do nothing without a subscription.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a Sony. The C channels are the ones coming through the Cable input. The one's without the C are the ones coming through the antenna input.
> 
> 
> The CableCard works in conjuntion with signals coming through the Cable input. The other input is for broadcast reception, and will receive NTSC and ATSC channels over the air, but will not work for cable except analog channels 2-13.
> 
> 
> Are we getting closer???



Closer to answering my questions? sorry, don't mean to be difficult, but it appears not. though i am gleaning valuable, other info from your answers...










i'll try again -- and rephrase the queries as succinctly as possible. others feel free to chime in (to help or to heckle if need be)...


background: i have a sony XBR 960 34" tube HDTV with a qam tuner...right now, i have TW basic via a 75-ohm connecter to my cable antenna input. i am considering getting TW's lowest-tier digital cable and receiving it via my tv's cablecard slot...under such conditions, i have two questions:


(1) Regardless of what i can do _WITHOUT_ a cablecard connection, will I get the following five stations in HDTV _WITH_ a Cablecard connection and _THROUGH_ such a cablecard connection -- PBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, and CBS?


(2) _Ignoring my non-cable antenna input entirely_, can the TWC 75-ohm cable be split thusly -- (a) with one strand attaching to a cablecard and connected to the cablecard slot on my TV; and (b) with the other strand connected to the CABLE TV antenna input? (NOTE: i want to know if this is an option that would, in addition to my cablecard connection, allow me to use the 75-ohm split feed as a means to receive what i get now on TW's basic cable...why? because there are times when the basic/OTA offerings expand beyond those of higher TW tiers, such as when OTA and basic users get ESPN-HD, Cinemax, discovery, TNT, etc.)


I now also have a third question, which i think may be helpful to other TW-Basic and OTA HDTV users considering an upgrade...


(3) With a Cablecard connection to TW digital, as described above, will there be additional channels coming in in -- how best to describe? -- some mid-tier picture-quality level referred to as DIGITAL (which seems to be described in these annals as better than analog but less than HDTV)? NOTE: Suposedly, I have a few channels under my basic TW setup that are supposed to be in this digital mode, but i see no significant difference in PQ and my TV doesn't identify them differently from analog stations -- the WB at 78.12 is supposed to be one.


I thank posg in particular, and everyone else in general, for his and their patience (assuming, of course, you are still extending it to me). TW has given me confounding answers to the above question, or no answers. I was furious, but after attempting to address them here, i guess they're harder to answer than i would have thought. or i'm posing them badly...


paul


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Closer to answering my questions? sorry, don't mean to be difficult, but it appears not. though i am gleaning valuable, other info from your answers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try again -- and rephrase the queries as succinctly as possible. others feel free to chime in (to help or to heckle if need be)...
> 
> 
> background: i have a sony XBR 960 34" tube HDTV with a qam tuner...right now, i have TW basic via a 75-ohm connecter to my cable antenna input. i am considering getting TW's lowest-tier digital cable and receiving it via my tv's cablecard slot...under such conditions, i have two questions:
> 
> 
> (1) Regardless of what i can do _WITHOUT_ a cablecard connection, will I get the following five stations in HDTV _WITH_ a Cablecard connection and _THROUGH_ such a cablecard connection -- PBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, and CBS?
> 
> 
> (2) _Ignoring my non-cable antenna input entirely_, can the TWC 75-ohm cable be split thusly -- (a) with one strand attaching to a cablecard and connected to the cablecard slot on my TV; and (b) with the other strand connected to the CABLE TV antenna input? (NOTE: i want to know if this is an option that would, in addition to my cablecard connection, allow me to use the 75-ohm split feed as a means to receive what i get now on TW's basic cable...why? because there are times when the basic/OTA offerings expand beyond those of higher TW tiers, such as when OTA and basic users get ESPN-HD, Cinemax, discovery, TNT, etc.)
> 
> 
> I now also have a third question, which i think may be helpful to other TW-Basic and OTA HDTV users considering an upgrade...
> 
> 
> (3) With a Cablecard connection to TW digital, as described above, will there be additional channels coming in in -- how best to describe? -- some mid-tier picture-quality level referred to as DIGITAL (which seems to be described in these annals as better than analog but less than HDTV)? NOTE: Suposedly, I have a few channels under my basic TW setup that are supposed to be in this digital mode, but i see no significant difference in PQ and my TV doesn't identify them differently from analog stations -- the WB at 78.12 is supposed to be one.
> 
> 
> I thank posg in particular, and everyone else in general, for his and their patience (assuming, of course, you are still extending it to me). TW has given me confounding answers to the above question, or no answers. I was furious, but after attempting to address them here, i guess they're harder to answer than i would have thought. or i'm posing them badly...
> 
> 
> paul



1) You should get those five channels with or without a cablecard.


2) I'm not familiar with connecting the cable through the cable card slot. The only configuration I'm familiar with is the cablecard interfacing with signals connected to the cable input.


3) If you subscribe to any digital tier, your cablecard should decode all digital simulcast channels plus the digital tier channels you've subscribed to. If you don't subscribe to a digital tier, you'll only get digital simulcasts of channels 2-24.


There may not be a huge difference in the quality of the analog and digital simulcast channels. 78.12 is a digital simulcast channel. Compare it with WB analog down in the 2-24 range.


I'm not a CableCard advocate. I think you're better off with a HD DVR. Good luck.


----------



## DonB2

PBS ATSC OTA 4.1 is coming in for me now. Not sure why it did not work at all two nights ago.


-DonB2


----------



## zim2dive

I'm not sure if this discussion is trying to avoid mentioning the elephant i the room or not.. but it certainly looks that way.


I think (others can confirm), that a basic cable subscriber with NO cablecard, would get the HD versions of the local channels for "free". Certainly not a feature that TWC would want to advertise. Please correct me if I am wrong.


At one point you also got TNTHD and DISCHD for free too, I am less certain that is still the case.


And I have no idea if a cablecard would restrict you from tuning any channels that you hadn't explicitly subscribed to. (the few days I spent with a cablecard 1.5 years ago were frustrating.. didn't get the guide, and the @#%@ CC wouldn't even tune to the basic level guide, but that was probably the fault of TWC for not correctly setting its list of legal channels.)


On the flip side, I thought a digital box (no DVR) was free with digital... in which case no CC needed, tho it is another component)


I don't see why you could't split the incoming coax, or at least not once the install tech left and connect one side to a standard input in which case I think you'd get what you want, tho maybe not in as simple of a way as it could be.


Mike


----------



## paulnccu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this discussion is trying to avoid mentioning the elephant i the room or not.. but it certainly looks that way.
> 
> 
> I think (others can confirm), that a basic cable subscriber with NO cablecard, would get the HD versions of the local channels for "free". Certainly not a feature that TWC would want to advertise. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> At one point you also got TNTHD and DISCHD for free too, I am less certain that is still the case.
> 
> 
> And I have no idea if a cablecard would restrict you from tuning any channels that you hadn't explicitly subscribed to. (the few days I spent with a cablecard 1.5 years ago were frustrating.. didn't get the guide, and the @#%@ CC wouldn't even tune to the basic level guide, but that was probably the fault of TWC for not correctly setting its list of legal channels.)
> 
> 
> On the flip side, I thought a digital box (no DVR) was free with digital... in which case no CC needed, tho it is another component)
> 
> 
> I don't see why you could't split the incoming coax, or at least not once the install tech left and connect one side to a standard input in which case I think you'd get what you want, tho maybe not in as simple of a way as it could be.
> 
> 
> Mike



mike:

yes, basic cable subscribers with a QAM tuner do get the five network HDTV stations included (abc, nbc, fox, cbs, and pbs) but they are not "free" in any sense. they cost $11.45 a month plus tax. and yes, sometimes the basic TW subscribers who have TVs with a QAM tuner get some bonus time with stations like DiscoveryHD, TNTHD and even ESPNHD. However, what TW giveth, they eventually take away. Any such bonus offerings ultimately serve as little more than teasers. you certainly can't count on them being there, even on a daily basis. if they are, great, but don't count on watching the NFL game on ESPNHD next monday night as it may not be there...


i use TW basic because i couldn't find an antenna in two tries for OTA HD channels and it seemed like 12 bucks a month was fair for good reception and netwrok sports in HD. some say, though it's far from certain, that the HDTV offerings on TW basic/qam are required by the FCC rules and thus there is no need to ignore the "elephant" in the room. I am not certain whether TW is so obligated or that their offerings qualify as corporate largesse. in any event, it's not exactly a secret, at least to those on the AVS forum, other tech-savvy types, and the TW staffers who might monitor and/or help on this thread.


by the way, what does "CC" stand for?


----------



## DonB2

The Elephant issue,


I guess part of the difficulty in answering paulnccu is that not everyone has the same free digital channels available from TWC. It depends on your locality within the TWC street layout and infrastructure.


In addition, what is offered for free even within a given address changes. It is like hitting a moving target, availablilty changes at the whim of TWC while they experiment, make mistakes, look at available bandwidth, decide what is considered non-crypted and so on.


It will change again for sure once TWC kisses analog goodbye and switches to all digital. They may even offer a few tier HD channels free for a month or so just as perk to get people to pay for a higher level tier.


Things are still in a state of flux. Best suggestion I could give paulnccu is to get it and give it a try for a month. If he does not like it drop back to basic.


From what I have learned on this forum TWC is good about cancelling subscriptions.


-DonB2


----------



## HDTV-NUT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Much less than the cost of running a commercial ONE time on a national network.



Yep.


Just to add, with that one commercial run on a national network, they will reach a much greater audiance.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> some say, though it's far from certain, that the HDTV offerings on TW basic/qam are required by the FCC rules and thus there is no need to ignore the "elephant" in the room.


 Title 47, Section 76.901 states: "The basic service tier shall, at a minimum, include all signals of domestic television broadcast stations provided to any subscriber ..."


In other words, if TWC provides those signals to any subscriber, then TWC must provide them to all subscribers. So either everyone gets them, or no one gets them.


----------



## pyedog

Sorry if this has been answered before but I didn't see it anywhere ...


I have a friend who currently has a Plasma and standard TWC service. He would like to get the HD DVR but he doesn't want to pay the extra money for the digital tier or the HD tier (local HD channels are plenty).


What are the chances that TWC will just let him add the HD DVR? If he has to add the HD tier and the Digital tier to get the HD DVR, what would happen if he later reverted back to standard-would he be able to keep the HD DVR?


He is perfectly willing to pay the DVR fee - he just doesn't want to get soaked for the extra channels he doesn't want.


Thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If he has to add the HD tier and the Digital tier to get the HD DVR, what would happen if he later reverted back to standard-would he be able to keep the HD DVR?



Regarding the DVR service, the TWC web site states: "Digital Service required for this service."


So if you cancel the Digital Service, the DVR service will probably be cancelled as well, although it's not clear if you are required to return the DVR box, or if you can keep it but it won't play any recordings or make new recordings.


----------



## DKDiveDude

Can someone please provide me with a link to a webpage containing the location of TV transmission towers in the Cary area, including Raleigh and Apex, thanks!


----------



## Scooper

dON'T NEED A MAP -

Most of the stations digital antennas are just east of Garner - you can see them along I40


Most of the analog ones are also close to theri.


Channel 22 analog is about 10 -20 miles to the south and west of this complex

channel 4 is out on a hill by Chapel Hill


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a friend who currently has a Plasma and standard TWC service. He would like to get the HD DVR but he doesn't want to pay the extra money for the digital tier or the HD tier (local HD channels are plenty).



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. But you don't need to purchase the "HD tier" to get the HD DVR. The "Digital Tier" is required, but the HD Suite which I think you are reffering to is not (or at least used to not).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulnccu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> by the way, what does "CC" stand for?



CableCard, Closed Captioned, or if you're really old like me, Carbon Copy.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DKDiveDude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please provide me with a link to a webpage containing the location of TV transmission towers in the Cary area, including Raleigh and Apex, thanks!


 http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast.php 


then click on raleigh


----------



## DonB2

DKDiveDude,


Or

http://antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx 


which will give you the direction to point your antenna and distance to broadcast antennas from your house.


-DonB


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. But you don't need to purchase the "HD tier" to get the HD DVR. The "Digital Tier" is required, but the HD Suite which I think you are reffering to is not (or at least used to not).



Correct. You would have to get one of the DIGIPIC packages, and then pay an extra $6.95 for the DVR fee.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct. You would have to get one of the DIGIPIC packages, and then pay an extra $6.95 for the DVR fee.



I was afraid of that ... oh well - at that point he is looking at more than he wants to spend. It looks like D* or E* may have a better price, but that may be more than he wants to spend as well. kind of sad since all he wants is the DVR - the extra Digipic channels are not worth anything to him.


It's a shame that there are no reasonably priced HD DVRs available (i.e. DVD burners with hard drives/tuners and current Tivos are SD only, if/when the Tivo S3 finally ships it is probably going to be $$$, and other HD DVRs like the sony HDD250/500 are discontinued).


Thanks!


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that ... oh well - at that point he is looking at more than he wants to spend. It looks like D* or E* may have a better price, but that may be more than he wants to spend as well. kind of sad since all he wants is the DVR - the extra Digipic channels are not worth anything to him.
> 
> 
> It's a shame that there are no reasonably priced HD DVRs available (i.e. DVD burners with hard drives/tuners and current Tivos are SD only, if/when the Tivo S3 finally ships it is probably going to be $$$, and other HD DVRs like the sony HDD250/500 are discontinued).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes you just have to pay to play...unfortunately, HDTV is still in that category until it's even more mainstream. We're still kinda sorta in the early adopter stage.


If he's got some PC parts laying around, perhaps an HTPC with an ATSC/QAM tuner would make for a relatively cheap DVR.


----------



## dslate69

FYI ...

DISH just added FOOD-HD a couple of days ago, and my Bill didn't go up.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI ...
> 
> DISH just added FOOD-HD a couple of days ago, and my Bill didn't go up.



Do you think it will go down when they shut off that DVR you bought ????























http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=712483


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think it will go down when they shut off that DVR you bought ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=712483



With just my OTA, I'd have almost as many HD Channels as TWC.










I'll be willing to bet $100 that in 31 days I'll still have a working DVR.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With just my OTA, I'd have almost as many HD Channels as TWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be willing to bet $100 that in 31 days I'll still have a working DVR.



Yeah, maybe if you buy a Tivo.....


I think everybody's pretty much had it with Charlie's childish attitude that he's above all the rules. Wait until he starts defaulting on payments to programmers. Rumour has it he's gotten within hours of having some pretty important stuff shut off, and not because of a contract dispute.


Rupert may have to bail him out of this one.


----------



## posg

Exempt models are the 7100 & 7200.


----------



## dslate69

The only companies that are not in line to be sued next are DirecTv and Comcast.

TWC will be next I am sure since they are already bleeding from the NFL fight.

So will TWC settle and of course raise everyones rates? (without thinking twice)

Don't think TWC is a safe haven from anything but HD channels.










Charlie might even buy TIVO to get him out of this, and then turn around and sue TWC.


----------



## dslate69

*EchoStar Announces Federal Circuit Blocks Tivo Injunction*
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....186&highlight=


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> *EchoStar Announces Federal Circuit Blocks Tivo Injunction*
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....186&highlight=



Charlie need to settle with Tivo, sign an agreement, and get on with life. Who's going to sign up for a Dish DVR now??? Nobody with the sense that God gave a goat. Regardless of the stay, this situation, and the DNS situation, are going to cripple their already sagging growth.


Plus D* & E* apparently both backed off on bidding on that wireless spectrum that was supposed to allow them to remain competative with the wireline guys.


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah, that news puts my eventual move from TWC to Dish on hold...and I was really hoping to make the change before the State-Akron game on ESPNU, but I cant risk not having the DVR.


----------



## dslate69

I'll make you a $100 bet that DISH will NEVER have the DVR function shut off due to TIVO.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll make you a $100 bet that DISH will NEVER have the DVR function shut off due to TIVO.



I'm not so sure. If this were his first indiscretion, he might get a little sympathy from the courts.


If he doesn't have to shut them down, it's because he settles with Tivo, which at this point is his smartest move. It won't be because of a legal loophole.


But until it's resolved, it will hurt subscriber acquisition and retention, much more that the NFL Network flap with TWC.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. If this were his first indiscretion, he might get a little sympathy from the courts.
> 
> 
> If he doesn't have to shut them down, it's because he settles with Tivo, which at this point is his smartest move. It won't be because of a legal loophole.
> 
> 
> But until it's resolved, it will hurt subscriber acquisition and retention, much more that the NFL Network flap with TWC.



TIVO says Dish violated a 2001 "time warp" patent


DISH has a lawsuit that says TIVO's patent is invalid because it violates a 1998 "Interruption Tolerant Video Program Viewing" patent as well as a 2003 "Multimedia Direct Access Storage Device and Formatting Method" patent and a "Method and System for Recording In-Progress Broadcast programs" patent.


So when this all plays out DISH may lose one suit and win theirs. DISH may very well settle or DISH may bankrupt TIVO. DISH can afford to pay TIVO, but TIVO's pockets aren't as deep.


Like I said I will not have my DVR shut off regardless of a settlement or not. So if anyone doesn't sign up with DISH because of this, they are just missing out on a whole lot of HD.


----------



## shpitz

if i'm not mistaken, i heard last night the verdict got over-turned.


----------



## Scooper

No - just stayed by a higher court. This isn't over, but Tivo has gone onto my Sony list....


----------



## posg

A few comments on local stations.


WNCN.

It appears as of this morning that WNCN is once again upconverting local SD content on their HD channel, AND delivering the upconverted HD network feed during daytime as well.


Up until recently, it appeared that they were using the SD network feed all day through the 6:30 network news, then switching to the HD feed for prime time. The benefit is that SD content on the HD feed is upconverted at the source, so no local upconversion is required.


So cheers for that, but jeers for the SD simulcast on 17.2. What's the point????


WRAL.

Still a little loud. Other than that, the Gold Standard.


WRAZ.

The logo in the corner needs to be a little more subtle, especially during 16:9 content. Cheers for removing the grey side bars.


WTVD.

Way too much mid range bass. Also, dialogue is buried under music background on Grey's Anotomy. Their SD audio is fine. WCTI-DT audio is fine as well. Need to tweak the audio processor.


WRDC.

Any news on HD by the time MYTV launches??? I believe Sept 5 is the date. I won't even bother to ask about cable carriage. The Tube is only OK at best.


WLFL.

CW soft launch Sept 18, official launch Sept 20. Need to lose the grey side bars.


WRPX.

47.4 is now the West Coast Pax feed, not to be confused with I on 47.1, 47.2 is Pax East. What a waste of bandwidth.


Channel 30, can't remember the call letters.

Left and right audio are out of phase.


Low Power Home Shopping Network on Channel 58.

Screen has been frozen for going on three months.


Since I don't have digital audio, maybe someone can add comments about how the various stations are doing.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 30, can't remember the call letters.



WRAY Shop At Home.


By the way, I made a list of all Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC .


----------



## AaronChiles

I just moved into my dorm today (Sullivan 12th Floor) and I can't get any HD channels. Has anyone had any luck, a certain antenna maybe?


Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## aab

I'm a current stacked-to-the-gills D* customer for HDTV, and am getting jealous of hearing other locations that have access to fiber (specifically Verizon Fios).


My Bellsouth DSL guy mentioned off-hand that BSouth is planning on entering the market at some point, but seeing that they are typically slow as molasses, does anyone know of any other fiber based services planned for the Triangle in the near (


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a current stacked-to-the-gills D* customer for HDTV, and am getting jealous of hearing other locations that have access to fiber (specifically Verizon Fios).
> 
> 
> My Bellsouth DSL guy mentioned off-hand that BSouth is planning on entering the market at some point, but seeing that they are typically slow as molasses, does anyone know of any other fiber based services planned for the Triangle in the near (
> 
> 
> If you're in Bellsouth territory you're going to have to wait for Bellsouth or, in the immortal words of posg, move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course moving won't help, as Verizon isn't saying much above FIOS in the Triangle. Oh, and since the telcos really want to cherry pick the affluent neighborhoods, I hope you live in a neighborhood of $500K plus houses or FIOS will probably never make it to you.
> 
> 
> I think it'll be more than 5 years before we see FIOS in the Triangle.


----------



## halljb

There was a recent article in Businessweek that compared Lightspeed and FiOS. They mentioned that AT&T was looking at buying BellSouth, so I guess that means we would see Lightspeed if anything. Who knows when though...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a current stacked-to-the-gills D* customer for HDTV, and am getting jealous of hearing other locations that have access to fiber (specifically Verizon Fios).
> 
> 
> My Bellsouth DSL guy mentioned off-hand that BSouth is planning on entering the market at some point, but seeing that they are typically slow as molasses, does anyone know of any other fiber based services planned for the Triangle in the near (
> 
> 
> You could always just move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is a significant part of the "when will I get it" answer to the fiber question is this. Is the area predominantely served by aerial utilities or underground utilities??? Which do you think is cheaper to deploy ??? Where will the telcos go first ??? Older cities tend to be "aerial cities". Newer suburban sprawl cities tend to be underground. Answer: aerial construction averages about one forth the cost of underground construction.
> 
> 
> Another issue is density. If you live on a two acre lot with underground utilities, don't hold your breath, unless of course your having problems with your septic tank.


----------



## DonB2

Thanks for adding channel numbers to some of those as I don't have the Call Letters memorized or written down.


-----------------------------------------------------------------

"WRAL.

Still a little loud. Other than that, the Gold Standard."


I just wish that when I use CC - like when better half is on phone- that I could actually read it. It does not stay on the screen long enough to even read it or new text overlays the old making it very confusing to read. I noticed this in particular on Numbers.


--------------------------


"So cheers for that, but jeers for the SD simulcast on 17.2. What's the point????"


I use to wonder about 4:3 simulcast also and was told that it was for people with ATSC but still watching on 4:3 tvs- Go figure.


-------------------------


In regards to non-digital Audio in general - It just seems like the actors voices are getting hard to understand in general. I would say it is me but better half is noticing it also. I can't blame any station. It appears to be how it is being recorded at the studio.


Can't say my Surround sound voice is much better but I am still tweaking it.

---------------------------------------------------

"Channel 30, can't remember the call letters.

Left and right audio are out of phase."


Isn't this the Spanish Channel - if so I would not know if left and right were out of phase.



-Don B2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "So cheers for that, but jeers for the SD simulcast on 17.2. What's the point????"
> 
> 
> I use to wonder about 4:3 simulcast also and was told that it was for people with ATSC but still watching on 4:3 tvs- Go figure.



All 12 of them ???


----------



## DonB2

"All 12 of them ???"


5 RCA Color Tracs and 6 Sony Trinitrons, and a Zenith with PIP for good measure.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "All 12 of them ???"
> 
> 
> 5 RCA Color Tracs and 6 Sony Trinitrons, and a Zenith with PIP for good measure.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



What I meant was a 12 people.


There is no real need to transmit a lousy quality 4:3 ATSC sidecar channel to a TV that can tune in a much better quality 4:3 NTSC channel. Besides, those with 4:3 sets better just get used to letterboxed pictures. When analog shuts down 2/17/06, I doubt too many stations will waste bandwidth with a 4:3 simulcast. The networks may not even provide one.


P.S. As early as next year, Sony drops 4:3 completely, and only makes two 16:9 CRTs, at least that's what I recall reading.


----------



## DonB2

"5 RCA Color Tracs and 6 Sony Trinitrons, and a Zenith with PIP for good measure"


I was kinda assuming that 12 people were watching on these 3 different 4:3 sets I mentioned, hooked up to a STB ATSC OTA. But than STB tuners appear to be going the way of the Dodo Bird.


Technology has moved forward fast enough that ATSC tuners and a lot of them with QAM built in are becoming quite common place as part of any HD 16:9 tv.


My mother is still watching on 4:3 and only got analog cable for the first time in her life last fall. So she is almost one of the 12. The cable company really questioned her as to why she didn't already have cable or Dish or whatever.


I think her Son would have to get her a 16:9 tv before she would switch.


I am pretty sure the cable company she is with does not even have digital yet although they at least have high speed internet - so they are getting there.


-DonB2


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jeers for the SD simulcast on 17.2. What's the point????
> 
> 
> WRAL.
> 
> Still a little loud. Other than that, the Gold Standard.



While waiting for re-runs to stop, I've been spending my summer evenings reading and staying away from the TV for the most part ... But I do have one thing to add (since you asked):


WRAL - I noticed the other night that audio seemed quite low, actually. Yes, they're generally loud, but very low a few nights ago watching With Out a Trace. I haven't tuned in since then, however.


(( I'm using the digital audio out of my LG OTA ATSC STB ... btw. ))


I agree - Stations like 17.2 that are simply an SD simulcast are pointless. I own a 4:3 HD set ... and believe it or not, even my dinosaur equipment has the ability to horizontally stretch 16:9 content to my 4:3 set to get the aspect ratio right. I can do that OR letterbox, as already suggested. Either are much more desireable than watching the garbage streams on those simulcast channels.


Obviously, I do not stand alone when I say that digital SD simulcast of ATSC content is utterly worthless ... unwatchable, really, if you ask me.


----------



## DonB2

"I agree - Stations like 17.2 that are simply an SD simulcast are pointless. I own a 4:3 HD set ... and believe it or not, even my dinosaur equipment has the ability to horizontally stretch 16:9 content to my 4:3 set to get the aspect ratio right. I can do that OR letterbox, as already suggested. Either are much more desireable than watching the garbage streams on those simulcast channels.


Obviously, I do not stand alone when I say that digital SD simulcast of ATSC content is utterly worthless ... unwatchable, really, if you ask me. "


---------------------------


A use I found for the simulcast channel was when the HD channel was broadcasting a 4:3 show on the HD channel I could switch to the simulcast 4:3 channel and get rid of the darn side bars which I hate looking at. But... I have to agree most side channel signal is not very good quality.


On the other hand I find PBS 4.1 to be quite clear even when they are broadcasting their 4.2 HD during 8 to 11 pm.


-DonB2


----------



## Greg T

I get 17.1 and 12.1 WXII out of Highpoint. The highpoint station give very little bandwith to weather plus and their station looks a lot better (less compression better colors) than 17.1. In fact I don't watch 17.1.


I think 17.1 gives us a 4:3 simulcast because that's how TWC gets their 4:3 and 16:9 feeds.


I watch Fox, CBS and ABC out of Raleigh.


----------



## dslate69

This not that informative but I thought I would share a letter I sent to WRAL and the reply...


EMAIL SUBJECT:

WRAL.com - Website Feedback


MESSAGE:

I notice that this Saturday you will be showing preseason football at

8:00. But I am confused why you are showing "Tampa Bay Buccaneers at

Jacksonville Jaguars" instead of "Washington Redskins at New England

Patriots". The Redskins clearly have more fans in your viewing market

since they used to be this markets team before the "Carolina Panthers"

came along. The ratings would be much higher on a Redskins game than

either team you are showing.

I am curious how this is decided. Do you have the option of which out of

market games get played on your network since ratings are definitely

affected?

*REPLY:*


Thanks for the note. We have no option on pre-season games, so that's

why we will have the game you mention. Thanks for the message.

John Harris

WRAL


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This not that informative but I thought I would share a letter I sent to WRAL and the reply...
> 
> 
> EMAIL SUBJECT:
> 
> WRAL.com - Website Feedback
> 
> 
> MESSAGE:
> 
> I notice that this Saturday you will be showing preseason football at
> 
> 8:00. But I am confused why you are showing "Tampa Bay Buccaneers at
> 
> Jacksonville Jaguars" instead of "Washington Redskins at New England
> 
> Patriots". The Redskins clearly have more fans in your viewing market
> 
> since they used to be this markets team before the "Carolina Panthers"
> 
> came along. The ratings would be much higher on a Redskins game than
> 
> either team you are showing.
> 
> I am curious how this is decided. Do you have the option of which out of
> 
> market games get played on your network since ratings are definitely
> 
> affected?
> 
> *REPLY:*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the note. We have no option on pre-season games, so that's
> 
> why we will have the game you mention. Thanks for the message.
> 
> John Harris
> 
> WRAL



The league decides which games show in which markets. The networks and stations have no say so.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the note. We have no option on pre-season games, so that's
> 
> why we will have the game you mention. Thanks for the message.
> 
> John Harris
> 
> WRAL



The really sad thing is that according to the schdule I'm looking at, the game won't even be in HD.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

dslate69,


I wish the Networks and Leagues could state their case as eliquently as you did in that letter.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The really sad thing is that according to the schdule I'm looking at, the game won't even be in HD.
> 
> 
> Drew



I looked on titantv and it looks like the game they are showing will be in HD and the SKINS in the DC market will not. So maybe it is a case of the better feed. Still I would think SD Washington would get higher ratings than HD Jacksonville or Tampa Bay.

Of course I am completely and utterly biased and "eliquent" as DonB2 pointed out.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I looked on titantv and it looks like the game they are showing will be in HD and the SKINS in the DC market will not. So maybe it is a case of the better feed. Still I would think SD Washington would get higher ratings than HD Jacksonville or Tampa Bay.
> 
> Of course I am completely and utterly biased and "eliquent" as DonB2 pointed out.



Hmm.. I clicked on the listings page from WRAL's web site, and the TitanTV page it links to claims the game is not in HD. After your post, I went directly to TitanTV, and checked again. According to the general page, the game will be on in HD on WFMY, but not on WRAL. My MythTV box, which gets its listings from Zap2it, also says the game is in HD on WRAL. I guess there must just be a glitch in TitanTV's database.


I guess last weekend's SD showing of the Panthers game on a different channel just made me paranoid.










Drew


----------



## jfalek

Hi,


I am not able to view Closed Caption (CC) on some of the HD Suite channels on TWC (Channels 290-295). I can view CC on the other HD channels (e.g., RALHD, TNTHD, NCNHD). I can also view CC on the first channel in the HD Suite - ESPN HD (TWC 290), but not on channels 291-295 (INHD, INHD2, HDNET, HDNM).


I am using the SA8300HD cable box and a new Sharp LC37D40U HDTV. The cable box has Closed Captioning - Digital Service options of (DTV CC1 - DTV CC63). I have tried the first 5, but channels 291-295 do not show any CC.


Does anyone have any recommendations?


Thank you,

James


----------



## Fmstrat

Hey guys. I just picked up a pcHDTV HD-5500 for my MythTV setup, and started reading through here some. Wow, 202 pages, so I skimmed... a lot.










Anyways, anyone in Apex have any antenna recommendations? I've visited antennaweb.com, and have pretty much figured out that the channels I want are all on 2 towers near each other (5.1, 17.1, 22.1, 28.1, 50.1, and 11.1).


I was thinking of building this DIY DB2: http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9613 


But it appears to be UHF only, which means I'd miss out on channel 5.1. Any input is appreciated, or point me to a good page in this post if I missed an answer to this already


----------



## DonB2

Fmstrat ,


Is 5.1 truly VHF? Or has the digital OTA for 5.1 been remapped to UHF?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fmstrat ,
> 
> 
> Is 5.1 truly VHF? Or has the digital OTA for 5.1 been remapped to UHF?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Virtual Channel = Temp Physical Channel = Physical Channel Post 2/17/09

4.1 = 59 = 25

5.1 = 53 = 48

11.1 = 52 =11

17.1 = 55 = 17

22.1 = 57 = 27

28.1 = 27 = 28

50.1 = 49 = 49


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The league decides which games show in which markets. The networks and stations have no say so.



That is not true. The stations do have to show the "local" teams game. In this market, that's the Panthers (unforutnately, for us Skins fans). After that, they do have the ability in some instances to choose the "other" games.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is not true. The stations do have to show the "local" teams game. In this market, that's the Panthers (unforutnately, for us Skins fans). After that, they do have the ability in some instances to choose the "other" games.



In some instances they may have the choice of a couple of divisional game options, but it's restrictive and complicated, and most stations just go with the flow.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is not true. The stations do have to show the "local" teams game. In this market, that's the Panthers (unforutnately, for us Skins fans). After that, they do have the ability in some instances to choose the "other" games.



The reply I got says "Thanks for the note. We have no option on pre-season games, so that's why we will have the game you mention. Thanks for the message.

John Harris

WRAL"


I interpreted this as maybe pre-season being pre-season that the national feed is forced on them. Maybe they have more flexibility during the season. I would think they would always have the choice of the Redskins if they are playing at a different time than the Panthers since they are both NFC. That being said, ratings rules the day and if 2 playoff contenders are matching up and the Skins matchup sucks, I could see other choices being made.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Virtual Channel = Temp Physical Channel = Physical Channel Post 2/17/09
> 
> 4.1 = 59 = 25
> 
> 5.1 = 53 = 48
> 
> 11.1 = 52 =11
> 
> 17.1 = 55 = 17
> 
> 22.1 = 57 = 27
> 
> 28.1 = 27 = 28
> 
> 50.1 = 49 = 49




Iiiiinnntrreesting. Nice tidbit of info, so I can just do the DIY UHF antenna and be golden. For those in Apex (I'm right down from Beaver Creek), how is reception? Anybody using a DB2 or simillar and have issues?


----------



## DonB2

Fmstrat ,


Are you planning on attic mounting or Roof mounting?


-DonB


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you planning on attic mounting or Roof mounting?



I'm not Fmstrat, but I am planning on doing an attic mount once my new house is done. Any words of wisdom?


Jeff


----------



## halljb

I just bought my first HDTV with an OTA ATSC tuner. I pick up most things fine (I need to work with the antenna some), but for some reason I'm not getting any PSIP data for WRAL and WTVD. The call letters, guide etc aren't coming through. I've scanned several times with the same result.


Do WRAL and WTVD just not broadcast it, or is there something with my setup? Strangely, I can pickup WFMY CBS with full PSIP from Apex, why not WRAL?


----------



## DonB2

"'m not Fmstrat, but I am planning on doing an attic mount once my new house is done. Any words of wisdom?"



Hopefully you will have enough ceiling room in your attic. The antennas take up a lot of room when you spread them out.


Have a separate coax run other than cable/dish installed coming down from the attic.


If you want PBS you probably will need two antennas with A/B switch. Or run two separate coax cables down to viewing room.


If you want to use a rotor to avoid running up and down the attic stairs than have some 3wire or whatever the wire that is used with rotators run down to your main viewing room for the rotator controller.


Have a walk up attic as opposed to pull down stairs if you don't use a rotor as multipath Ghost issues can be a real pain especially as the leaves sprout on the trees.


I use a A/B switch with a wireless radio repeater to get the infrared signal up to the attic. The darn repeaters all seem to have a 100 ft range. GOing from 1st floor thru second and than to attic uses up everybit of that 100 ft range.


I really would like a hard wired A/B. and X 10 A/B, or a Wireless Radio repeater with more than 100 ft range.


-DonB


----------



## CCsoftball7

Since I get QAM signals via cable, I was looking more for the WB, etc. I have an RG6 cable run to the attic. I plan on installing the antenna facing the tower.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought my first HDTV with an OTA ATSC tuner. I pick up most things fine (I need to work with the antenna some), but for some reason I'm not getting any PSIP data for WRAL and WTVD. The call letters, guide etc aren't coming through. I've scanned several times with the same result.
> 
> 
> Do WRAL and WTVD just not broadcast it, or is there something with my setup? Strangely, I can pickup WFMY CBS with full PSIP from Apex, why not WRAL?



I've noticed this too with my digital SDTV. Both WRAL and WTVD are coming through on their digital frequency but aren't remapping to 5.1, 5.2 and 11.1, 11.2, 11.3. This just happened with TVD about a week ago. I've had the problem with RAL for at least 2 or 3 months since I bought the TV. Strange!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reply I got says "Thanks for the note. We have no option on pre-season games, so that's why we will have the game you mention. Thanks for the message.
> 
> John Harris
> 
> WRAL"
> 
> 
> I interpreted this as maybe pre-season being pre-season that the national feed is forced on them. Maybe they have more flexibility during the season. I would think they would always have the choice of the Redskins if they are playing at a different time than the Panthers since they are both NFC. That being said, ratings rules the day and if 2 playoff contenders are matching up and the Skins matchup sucks, I could see other choices being made.



Divisional contests take precedence. If there are two divisional games available in a market, certain other restrictions apply. Sometimes stations have a choice, but rarely. Because games are shown regionally, advertising placement is a key factor in what games are available in what markets.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fmstrat ,
> 
> 
> Are you planning on attic mounting or Roof mounting?
> 
> 
> -DonB




I was planning on trying an attic mount, and if that didn't work, moving it to the roof. I also saw this on sale, and was considering it to try since it's so cheap:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...601667?ie=UTF8


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was planning on trying an attic mount, and if that didn't work, moving it to the roof. I also saw this on sale, and was considering it to try since it's so cheap:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...601667?ie=UTF8



Hopefully my Silver Sensor will arrive today. Im in Apex too and I can receive the big 4 networks ok with just a 24" dipole setting behind the TV. The Sensor should be even better.


----------



## cdub998

Wow really... How far away are you based on antennaweb? If i can do that here I will.


----------



## chamill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully my Silver Sensor will arrive today. Im in Apex too and I can receive the big 4 networks ok with just a 24" dipole setting behind the TV. The Sensor should be even better.



You can get a free antenna from WRAL...I'm in NW Raleigh and a Channel Master 3022 just arrived via FedEx. I'm going up in the attic later to install it, I'll let you know how the reception is.


Here's how I got the antenna:


I sent a generic email to the station manager via their website stating that I had heard about a free antenna program and wanted to learn more about it as I can't get WRAL or Fox via Directv (in HD). I also gave them my street address. A nice gentleman named Chuck DeCourt replied and said:

_"First, thank you for taking the time to contact WRAL.


WRAL wants everyone in the market to be able to receive and enjoy our HD signal. However, today DirecTV is unable to offer WRAL-HD or WRAZ-HD to the market.


WRAL and WRAZ have been working with DirecTV to reach an agreement that will provide all viewers in the Raleigh market our HD signals. However, at this time DirecTV has only offered to provide the WRAL and WRAZ HD signals to less than 75% of the market which we find unacceptable. We are continuing to negotiate in good faith with DirecTV and look forward to a speedy resolution. As you are aware, WRAL is happy to provide you with a free over the air signal study and a new antenna based on the study for your home.


Chris, as you may know, by receiving the local stations over the air, your HD picture quality will be far superior to what DirecTV or Dish will be able to provide. Also, you will be able to see the additional standard definition channels provided by the local broadcasters. WRAL and WRAL have been providing a local 24 hour news channel and weather channel for over 4 years. ABC and NBC also have additional SD channels which are not provided by DirecTV or Dish.


I have forwarded your email along to our transmitter supervisor who will generate the signal study based on your listed address below. He will contact you if he has any additional questions.


Again, thank you for taking the time to contact WRAL."_



Then I heard from the engineer, Matt Brandes. Here are his comments:

_"It looks like you should do fine with a Channel Master 3022 antenna. If you fax proof of purchase of your HD receiver to 919-821-8679 or email it to [email protected] , we will send you one. Cables and mounting hardware will be up to you.


In your situation, you should be able to mount it in your attic. I suggest connecting the antenna to a temporary cable run up through your attic access and testing the antenna in several locations. You can set it on a box or something non metallic for the test. Moving a UHF antenna as little as one foot can make a big difference in reception.


Please let me know if you have any questions.


Thanks,


Matt Brandes

WRAL-TV/DT - WRAZ-TV/DT"_



Send an email to wral-tvengineering and ask them if you can still get the antenna!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdub998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow really... How far away are you based on antennaweb? If i can do that here I will.



If you are talking to me.... 19.9 miles bearing 116 degrees to antenna farm.


----------



## cdub998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are talking to me.... 19.9 miles bearing 116 degrees to antenna farm.



Cool thks. Chamill I just emailed wral and they are still doing the free antenna thing. I am getting a channel master 4228. Not bad at all.


----------



## DonB2

"Cool thks. Chamill I just emailed wral and they are still doing the free antenna thing. I am getting a channel master 4228. Not bad at all. "


That is what I have stuffed up in my attic. except I paid for it.










-DonB2


----------



## MR12

WGHP DT went full power today. The tower is in Randleman. Most in the Raleigh market with good antennas should be able to pick it up. No subchannels at this point makes for a great OTA high def picture for FOX broadcasts. UHF 35 until 2009.


----------



## DonB2

Mr 12,


I'll give 35 a try.


Thanks,


DonB2


----------



## posg

Interesting stuff for the TWC nay sayers. It appears that switched video is in beta testing in Raleigh, meaning that the capability of blowing satellite capacity out of the water isn't years away, but already technically in place.


Now Fred Dressler needs to get busy getting programming lined-up.


For a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the DVR situation, now may not be the time to switch to Dish Network.


Unless of course, you just HAVE to have NFL Network, then by all means, be gone !!!


*CED Magazine

August 1, 2006


Four of the cable industry's most authoritative sources on switched digital broadcast addressed the crucial engineering and business issues facing the deployment and scaling of switched digital, and its upside options and challenges, at the show's pre-opening General Session.


The C-COR-sponsored event explored switched digital's bandwidth capacity and management opportunities and limitations, the future of the architecture for targeted advertising and single versus multi-vendor strategies, and a caution from panelist Mike LaJoie, CTO of Time Warner Cable.


"We have two systems (Raleigh, N.C., and Austin, Texas) in full production with a varied number of channels and it's going quite well. But our findings have told us to pay attention to the plan and be careful about the spectrum. The results have produced 60 percent gains in efficiency, and as time passes, we'll gain even more efficiency," LaJoie said.*


----------



## scsiraid

So what channels are SDV here??




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff for the TWC nay sayers. It appears that switched video is in beta testing in Raleigh, meaning that the capability of blowing satellite capacity out of the water isn't years away, but already technically in place.
> 
> 
> Now Fred Dressler needs to get busy getting programming lined-up.
> 
> 
> For a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the DVR situation, now may not be the time to switch to Dish Network.
> 
> 
> Unless of course, you just HAVE to have NFL Network, then by all means, be gone !!!
> 
> 
> *CED Magazine
> 
> August 1, 2006
> 
> 
> Four of the cable industry's most authoritative sources on switched digital broadcast addressed the crucial engineering and business issues facing the deployment and scaling of switched digital, and its upside options and challenges, at the show's pre-opening General Session.
> 
> 
> The C-COR-sponsored event explored switched digital's bandwidth capacity and management opportunities and limitations, the future of the architecture for targeted advertising and single versus multi-vendor strategies, and a caution from panelist Mike LaJoie, CTO of Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> "We have two systems (Raleigh, N.C., and Austin, Texas) in full production with a varied number of channels and it's going quite well. But our findings have told us to pay attention to the plan and be careful about the spectrum. The results have produced 60 percent gains in efficiency, and as time passes, we'll gain even more efficiency," LaJoie said.*


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what channels are SDV here??



Dunno. I'm not even sure that LaJoie didn't mean to say Austin and Columbia, SC rather than Austin and Raleigh. I'll do some digging.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff for the TWC nay sayers. It appears that switched video is in beta testing in Raleigh, meaning that the capability of blowing satellite capacity out of the water isn't years away, but already technically in place.
> 
> 
> Now Fred Dressler needs to get busy getting programming lined-up.
> 
> ...



More SHOPPING CHANNELS !!!! Hooray !!!!









There problem has never been capacity in the eyes of subscribers. They have plenty of worthless channels and enough room to add channels subs want.

Their problem is and always will be "Programming". If you think having switched video will change the way and frequency that they add channels that subs want (NFL, ESPN2-HD, WB-HD), you are living in more of a TWC Fog than usual.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the DVR situation, now may not be the time to switch to Dish Network.



Nice FUD. Make sure TWC gives you a little something extra in your check for that.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice FUD. Make sure TWC gives you a little something extra in your check for that.



Not too long ago I thought I heard your name mentioned in a Podcast I was listening to. I think they read your email about TWC sucking.









Was that you?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I thought I heard your name mentioned in a Podcast I was listening to. I think they read your email about TWC sucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you?



If it was Buzz Out Loud, I might have posted something in the forums that they read (I seem to remember that too). If it was something else, that it wasn't me knowingly.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There problem has never been capacity in the eyes of subscribers. They have plenty of worthless channels and enough room to add channels subs want.
> 
> Their problem is and always will be "Programming".



Yup. My "HD-Lite" ESPN2-HD and NFL Network HD look infinitely better on my DirecTV setup than they don on anyone's TWC setup.


----------



## cdub998

Bwahaha... so true. Ditto for my Dish!


----------



## zim2dive

TWC and competitive HD content is a lot like the metric system (in the US).. they've been telling us "its coming" for years...


Mike


----------



## kel

Well, my TWC promo package is about to run out (in Sep sometime) and I am trying to decide on TWC, Dish or OTA.


I am only interested in HD mainstream shows and movies (Prison Break, 24, Invasion, HBOHD, SHOHD, Firefly, etc...*not* sports or old movies or niche channels like WealthTV or HGTV) (no offense to those who like those channels







)


I must have all content accessible to an HD-DVR. Don't really care what DVR it is as long is it doesn't eat my shows like my old DP7100 did










Given that, I have two questions for you all










1) OTA...last I checked, I couldn't use my SA8300 to record OTA...are there any HD-DVR's out now that can record both OTA and perfect HD recordings ? (by perfect, I mean as good as live hd)


2) Do you know of any great deals ? I have done a little searching but haven't necessarily found much better than what the various companies offer on their web-sites.


Thanks in advance !


----------



## cdub998

Well I know with the DVR through Dish you can record 3 things at once. 2 from the sat and one OTA. Its the vip622 and its 199 right now for the upgrade.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, my TWC promo package is about to run out (in Sep sometime) and I am trying to decide on TWC, Dish or OTA.
> 
> 
> I am only interested in HD mainstream shows and movies (Prison Break, 24, Invasion, HBOHD, SHOHD, Firefly, etc...*not* sports or old movies or niche channels like WealthTV or HGTV) (no offense to those who like those channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I must have all content accessible to an HD-DVR. Don't really care what DVR it is as long is it doesn't eat my shows like my old DP7100 did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, I have two questions for you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) OTA...last I checked, I couldn't use my SA8300 to record OTA...are there any HD-DVR's out now that can record both OTA and perfect HD recordings ? (by perfect, I mean as good as live hd)
> 
> 
> 2) Do you know of any great deals ? I have done a little searching but haven't necessarily found much better than what the various companies offer on their web-sites.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !



I don't know of an HD DVR solution that degrades the quality. The reason is because the incoming digital bitstream is stored directly to disk. Some people add extra data to the stream adding chapters and markers enabling trick modes and stuff, but when the user calls up the program to watch it, the bitstream gets decoded from the original bitstream just as if you were watching it live. Any other digital DVR solution (like decode and then re-encode before storing to disk) would be expensive, difficult to design, and mostly just plain silly.


At one point I debated the Sony DHG-HDD500. It has a QAM and an ATSC tuner in it if I remember right, although I think you can only tune into one stream at a time. Anyway ... that's one suggestion. And since it has a QAM decoder in it, you should be able to use it with your existing cable subscription.


I gave up on talking my wife into that Sony ... My latest quest is that I'm giving the "Home Theater PC" a try ... 3GHz P IV, Windows XP MCE 2005, TV tuners, yadda yadda yadda ... not quite done with it yet, so I can't say as I'm full of usefull information at this point. Only half full. Or half empty, depending on who's asking


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) OTA...last I checked, I couldn't use my SA8300 to record OTA...are there any HD-DVR's out now that can record both OTA and perfect HD recordings ? (by perfect, I mean as good as live hd)



You could look into building a home theater PC. I built a MythTV HD box 18 months ago for less than $1000 with multiple tuners and 1/2 terrabyte of storage. If you don't feel comfortable with Linux, there are Windows solutions like SageTV which handle HD.


Drew


----------



## Greg T

Anyone having reception issues with WRAL lately? Sometimes in the Morning WRAL goes out on me. I jump over to 11.1, 17.1, 50.1 and they all come in just fine.


----------



## WildBill

Question on TWC here in Cary/Apex.

I am a tennis nut. (with that said...)


Just got back today from vacation and noticed the link from Ken in the HDTV programming forum about the usopen coverage.

LAST YEAR - I got lucky. I don't think universal HD was in the HT Suite yet so when they picked up the HD broadcast of the US Open Tennis event I got to see it free and clear via QAM reception using just my plain old BASIC subscription. Very cool.

Now with universal-hd in the HD Suite I seriously doubt I would be so lucky this year so...


What is the CHEAPEST option from TWC cable to get the HD Suite? From what I can determine I have to take a digipic package (minimum 61 and some change) along with a 6.95 option for the HD suite?

Seems I read somewhere on the forum that we can't get the digital package (15.50 option) and add in a single suite like the HD suite. Anyone TRIED?

Heck, anyone know of a current bargin deal for 6 months with TWC or such?

From looking at their 'promotions' it looks to be the SAME price as their price-sheet which is not any deal at all.

Or should I just call?

Input appreciated.

Bill

(yeah, I know I am late in checking around but until yesterday when the HD coverage was announced I held out a foolish hope that I would get lucky like last year)


----------



## kel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know of an HD DVR solution that degrades the quality. The reason is because the incoming digital bitstream is stored directly to disk.



Ah, ok, that's good to know. Back in the old days when I had a Dishplayer, it recorded the bitstream but, iirc, the third party Tivo at the time did not. That was quite a while ago, though =)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At one point I debated the Sony DHG-HDD500. It has a QAM and an ATSC tuner in it if I remember right, although I think you can only tune into one stream at a time. Anyway ... that's one suggestion. And since it has a QAM decoder in it, you should be able to use it with your existing cable subscription.



I can live with one tuner and I will look into that for sure, thanks ! Probably going to give up the cable subscription unless they will extend my promo package. The idea behind an HD-DVR that can capture OTA was to get Dish, maybe, and then get my locals in HD OTA (since Dish doesn't offer them here, yet).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I gave up on talking my wife into that Sony ... My latest quest is that I'm giving the "Home Theater PC" a try





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could look into building a home theater PC. I built a MythTV HD box 18 months ago for less than $1000 with multiple tuners and 1/2 terrabyte of storage. If you don't feel comfortable with Linux, there are Windows solutions like SageTV which handle HD.



I am actually a bit leery of HTPC's. A year ago or so, I tried to get my home PC set up with Zoomplayer and FFDshow to upconvert DVD's. After a month of playing around with it, trying different codecs, tweaking things...no matter what I did, I could never get rid of 'micro-stutters', even when my PC wasn't being taxed at all.


Thanks for the responses !


Let me know if anyone else has any ideas or good deals that might be provocative


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question on TWC here in Cary/Apex.
> 
> I am a tennis nut. (with that said...)
> 
> 
> Just got back today from vacation and noticed the link from Ken in the HDTV programming forum about the usopen coverage.
> 
> LAST YEAR - I got lucky. I don't think universal HD was in the HT Suite yet so when they picked up the HD broadcast of the US Open Tennis event I got to see it free and clear via QAM reception using just my plain old BASIC subscription. Very cool.
> 
> Now with universal-hd in the HD Suite I seriously doubt I would be so lucky this year so...
> 
> 
> What is the CHEAPEST option from TWC cable to get the HD Suite? From what I can determine I have to take a digipic package (minimum 61 and some change) along with a 6.95 option for the HD suite?
> 
> Seems I read somewhere on the forum that we can't get the digital package (15.50 option) and add in a single suite like the HD suite. Anyone TRIED?
> 
> Heck, anyone know of a current bargin deal for 6 months with TWC or such?
> 
> From looking at their 'promotions' it looks to be the SAME price as their price-sheet which is not any deal at all.
> 
> Or should I just call?
> 
> Input appreciated.
> 
> Bill
> 
> (yeah, I know I am late in checking around but until yesterday when the HD coverage was announced I held out a foolish hope that I would get lucky like last year)



From what i've heard, Neustra Tele is the cheapest way to get a digital box in your house.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...nu=NuestraTele 


Then the HD Suite should be free for 1 month.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...e/hdsuite.html 


Most of the promotions are for new customers only, which it sounds like you are not.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what i've heard, Neustra Tele is the cheapest way to get a digital box in your house.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...nu=NuestraTele
> 
> 
> Then the HD Suite should be free for 1 month.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...e/hdsuite.html



In my experience, it is not possible to add HD Suite if you only subscribe to the Nuestra Tele package. Even if the CSR tries to add it, the system does not allow it to be added. HD Suite can be added only if you subscribe to a DIGIPIC package.


----------



## JasonCDavis

Does anyone have any insight as to upcoming software updates/features for the 8300HD DVR in the Raleigh area?


I know TWC has little incentive to provide continuous updates since we're already customers, but there are SO many things I miss from my standard-def TiVO that I wish the TWC HD DVR had... ie. Record time left without going to a diagnostic screen (999). Skip duplicate recording.


----------



## dslate69

Is anyone here really waiting on the Series 3 TIVO ?

As bad as TWC's DVR may be I would rather have it than pay $799 and a $12.95 fee to TIVO and pay 2 cable card monthly fees.


I know that with DISH for there 3 HD tuner box, you have to pay a $199 lease fee and that when you cancel the service you have to send the box back. But the box is useless to you if you cancel service anyway. The same with TIVO, if you cancel cable the Series 3 TIVO is useless to you. But with TIVO you are out $600 more.


I figure that for whoever is going to get the new TIVO, money is not a concern since the cost is astronomically more than any other option out there. But they must hate the TWC DVR enough to make the move and have strong enough concerns with or can't get SAT. It just seems like that if you got the money why not get DirecTv with Sunday-Ticket or DISH having just about every HD channel available. Their DVR's may or may not be as good as TIVO but they blow TWC's out of the water.

Myself, I would spend more on available channels than TIVO and cable card fees if money were no object.


----------



## cbordman

I was a pretty big tivo fan, but the Time Warner 8300 is more than adequate for me. It records and plays back TV as well as my Tivo series 2.


I don't think I would even pay $300 for a series 3, since they took away the lifetime option.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can live with one tuner and I will look into that for sure, thanks ! Probably going to give up the cable subscription unless they will extend my promo package. The idea behind an HD-DVR that can capture OTA was to get Dish, maybe, and then get my locals in HD OTA (since Dish doesn't offer them here, yet).
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> I am actually a bit leery of HTPC's. A year ago or so, I tried to get my home PC set up with Zoomplayer and FFDshow to upconvert DVD's. After a month of playing around with it, trying different codecs, tweaking things...no matter what I did, I could never get rid of 'micro-stutters', even when my PC wasn't being taxed at all.



If you feel like taking the bait, a MythTV setup sounds perfect for you. A lot changes in a year with PCs. The key is MPG2 cards, like the PVR-150, that use up like 2% of my CPU when capturing DirecTV. I have 2 PVR's attached to DirecTV boxes, and an HD-5500 doing OTA capture. If you're computer savy, you don't even need to be that linux savy. KnoppMyth is a bootable CD that will install and configure everything for you. You will need a beefy CPU to play HD back. I have a 3ghz with a cheap GeForce card ($40) that plays it back at about 50% CPU. Capture takes nothing, since the HD-5500 does all the processing.


----------



## Fmstrat

Speaking of which, heard back from WRAL today. They're hooking me up with the bohemoth, ChannelMaster 4228. They said it would be about 2 to 3 weeks before it gets here. Less than speedy, but great of them to offer it up since I have DirecTV and can't get it in HD.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what i've heard, Neustra Tele is the cheapest way to get a digital box in your house.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...nu=NuestraTele
> 
> 
> Then the HD Suite should be free for 1 month.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...e/hdsuite.html
> 
> 
> Most of the promotions are for new customers only, which it sounds like you are not.



wow, this is intriguing. can you get an HD box with this? presumably you get all the locals as well as the rest of std (english) cable with this? is that pricing permanent or a 6 month offer type deal?


this could be a great way to add a tuner to an HD monitor (westinghouse 1080p models anyone?) for not a lot of money.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone here really waiting on the Series 3 TIVO ?
> 
> As bad as TWC's DVR may be I would rather have it than pay $799 and a $12.95 fee to TIVO and pay 2 cable card monthly fees.



I am. I have DirecTV with the HDTiVo now, and I'm just not willing to move to a DVR with fewer recording options, less storage, and no ability to record OTA HD. I am willing to move back to cable once the Series 3 is out, but I'm not willing to go back to cable *and* use their DVR.


Oh, and it would really only be one cablecard rental charge, as TWC will provide you one cablecard *instead of* the set top box at no charge. Yes, that still makes TiVo more expensive, but for me it's worth it. For many others it won't be, and that's cool with me.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am. I have DirecTV with the HDTiVo now, and I'm just not willing to move to a DVR with fewer recording options, less storage, and no ability to record OTA HD. I am willing to move back to cable once the Series 3 is out, but I'm not willing to go back to cable *and* use their DVR.
> 
> 
> Oh, and it would really only be one cablecard rental charge, as TWC will provide you one cablecard *instead of* the set top box at no charge. Yes, that still makes TiVo more expensive, but for me it's worth it. For many others it won't be, and that's cool with me.



The new DirecTv HR20 (non-TIVO) box has 2 SAT tuners and 2 ATSC tuners. While possibly not having ALL the features of TIVO, I can't imagine TIVO being worth that much more money.

The DirecTv TIVO you have is known for being dog slow, so I know that would be more of a hassle than missing a feature or two.


What features does the TIVO have that is worth so much more money?

Is it possible that DISH & DirecTv's boxes have such features and you just don't know it?

I know my DISH 622 blows the TWC 8300HD away, and they add features regularly. Season Pass, NBR, Sorting, Detailed Searching, etc, all used to be TIVO only; not anymore.


All that being said, the new TIVO will only record what TWC serves up and that ain't much.


----------



## jdougjones

Any prognosis on when Capitol Broadcasting and Directv will come to a deal so Directv can broadcast WRAL and WRAZ in HD?


----------



## DonB2

"Anyone having reception issues with WRAL lately?"


Last night at start of CSI Miami, 5.1 locked up on me.


BTW - Did anyone watch Star Wars the other night?


I believe it was in HD but did not look much better than what I get thru my DVD player.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What features does the TIVO have that is worth so much more money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said, the new TIVO will only record what TWC serves up and that ain't much.



The current HDTiVo and Series3 have a few things going for them. 1- you can record OTA HD. You can't do that with TWC or the DirecTV HD20 (it apparently shipped with the OTA tuners disabled, it'll be fixed "real soon"). 2- it's a TiVo.







3- to get the new HD20 I have to commit to another 2 years to get it, and we really do have rain fade problems here when it rains hard. The wife is tired of that. 4- expandable. There is no other DVR on the market that allows you to expand space easily. OK the TWC one does in theory, but I have to rent it from TWC and it appears to disable certain DVR functions when you plug it in.


As for TiVo only recording what TWC puts out, I mentioned that above, but I'll mention it again. I can record HD OTA in full resolution (as long as the locals are doing too much multicasting), and everything I really want to see in HD is OTA, at least right now. I don't have to worry about DirecTV or TWC over compressing the HD just to cram more channels in.


Those are the main reasons I'm willing to spend $800 plus the monthly on TiVo. I feel it's worth it.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The current HDTiVo and Series3 have a few things going for them. 1- you can record OTA HD. You can't do that with TWC or the DirecTV HD20 (it apparently shipped with the OTA tuners disabled, it'll be fixed "real soon"). 2- it's a TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- to get the new HD20 I have to commit to another 2 years to get it, and we really do have rain fade problems here when it rains hard. The wife is tired of that. 4- expandable. There is no other DVR on the market that allows you to expand space easily. OK the TWC one does in theory, but I have to rent it from TWC and it appears to disable certain DVR functions when you plug it in.
> 
> 
> As for TiVo only recording what TWC puts out, I mentioned that above, but I'll mention it again. I can record HD OTA in full resolution (as long as the locals are doing too much multicasting), and everything I really want to see in HD is OTA, at least right now. I don't have to worry about DirecTV or TWC over compressing the HD just to cram more channels in.
> 
> 
> Those are the main reasons I'm willing to spend $800 plus the monthly on TiVo. I feel it's worth it.



You are right about the OTA being disabled in the HR20. I haven't heard why they are disabled, maybe buggy software and they wanted to get the hardware out the door. Like you said it will work sooner than later. The DISH 622 OTA is great for ultimate quality, but the SAT MPEG4 recordings take up less space.

If rain fade is bad for you, that could be solved with a bigger dish or TWC. I just hate the TWC solution.










I can't say much about the $800 up front cost, I paid $600 to take down trees so I could get DISH.









I would say, "As long as you are happy" but we both know that is not true. As long as your Wife is happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## phantomhitman

Does anyone here have the capability to record a dish network show for me? I need to get a few episodes of a gaming tournament I was in recorded and dumped to dvd, as well as get a raw mov/mpeg copy. I will pay for your time and materials used. PM me for more info. Thanks.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The current HDTiVo and Series3 have a few things going for them. 1- you can record OTA HD. You can't do that with TWC or the DirecTV HD20 (it apparently shipped with the OTA tuners disabled, it'll be fixed "real soon"). 2- it's a TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- to get the new HD20 I have to commit to another 2 years to get it, and we really do have rain fade problems here when it rains hard. The wife is tired of that. 4- expandable. There is no other DVR on the market that allows you to expand space easily. OK the TWC one does in theory, but I have to rent it from TWC and it appears to disable certain DVR functions when you plug it in.
> 
> 
> As for TiVo only recording what TWC puts out, I mentioned that above, but I'll mention it again. I can record HD OTA in full resolution (as long as the locals are doing too much multicasting), and everything I really want to see in HD is OTA, at least right now. I don't have to worry about DirecTV or TWC over compressing the HD just to cram more channels in.
> 
> 
> Those are the main reasons I'm willing to spend $800 plus the monthly on TiVo. I feel it's worth it.



Perhaps of interest........

*CED Magazine

August 26, 2006*


Cox Joins Comcast in TiVo Guide Deal

Subscribers to Comcast and now Cox will eventually be able to choose the TiVo navigational system as the primary guide for their digital cable service, thanks to a TiVo/Cox deal etched last Thursday.


Customers who choose TiVo over Cox's existing navigational system will be able to do so without a box swap, TiVo officials said. Cox's digital set-top footprint is about 50/50 Motorola and Scientific Atlanta; SA's boxes are expected to lead the deployment. Meanwhile, over at Comcast, which is about 90 percent Motorola, work continues to get the TiVo system ready for widespread deployment, probably sometime in '07.


For as long as the TiVo service has been in market, observers have wondered: Why can they not strike a mutually agreeable deal with cable providers? No great surprise: Money, in the form of per-unit licensing fees, appears to have been the hang-up. However, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers, who is considerably more "plugged in" to the cable side than prior TiVo honchos, aims to correct that.


Et tu, Time Warner Cable? That'd be a tough one, given the MSO's deep investment into its own navigational platform, know variously as "MDN" for "Mystro Digital Navigator," and "ODN," for "OCAP Digital Navigator," which is basically the MDN written in Java such that it is OCAP-compatible.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wow, this is intriguing. can you get an HD box with this?



I got an HD box when I had DIGIPIC. When I switched to the NT package, I just kept the HD box.


> Quote:
> presumably you get all the locals as well as the rest of std (english) cable with this?



You get all the locals, including the HD ones. You don't get the so-called "Standard" channels (25 thru 77), but you still get the "Basic" ones (2 thru 24, and a few others).


> Quote:
> is that pricing permanent or a 6 month offer type deal?



$24.95/mo is the regular price, not a 6 month offer.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps of interest........
> 
> *CED Magazine
> 
> August 26, 2006*
> 
> 
> Cox Joins Comcast in TiVo Guide Deal
> 
> Subscribers to Comcast and now Cox will eventually be able to choose the TiVo navigational system as the primary guide for their digital cable service, thanks to a TiVo/Cox deal etched last Thursday.



I guess it would be more interesting to me if that was a TWC announcement. If TWC provided TiVo's software on the 8300, then I might actually be interested. I'd just have to learn to watch shows more frequently to account for the smaller drive.


I guess I could move to get Cox. Oh wait, I might be moving to Las Vegas, which *is* in Cox territory. See, I guess the "or you can move" option really can work.


----------



## DonB2

QAM vs 8VSB


Is anybody in US using 8vsb? Or is the standard now QAM?


What does OTA ATSC use? Is it QAM? Or does QAM only refer to the way cable companies relay digital/HD signals?


I am just curious as to if someone had a ATSC OTA tuner and the tuner did not say it had QAM capability like some of the early SAMSUNG SIR t100 units. If the person could just plug the TWC cable into the OTA connector on the back of a non QAM tuner and decode the free TWC QAM channels?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM vs 8VSB
> 
> 
> Is anybody in US using 8vsb? Or is the standard now QAM?
> 
> 
> What does OTA ATSC use? Is it QAM? Or does QAM only refer to the way cable companies relay digital/HD signals?
> 
> 
> I am just curious as to if someone had a ATSC OTA tuner and the tuner did not say it had QAM capability like some of the early SAMSUNG SIR t100 units. If the person could just plug the TWC cable into the OTA connector on the back of a non QAM tuner and decode the free TWC QAM channels?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



All OTA TV broadcasting is in 8VSB. 8VSB is more robust but less bandwidth efficient than QAM.


Cable uses QAM, and transcodes 8VSB broadcasts signals to QAM. QAM is more bandwidth efficient but too fragile for OTA.


Satellite uses yet another modulation scheme called QPSK.


An 8VSB demodulator (more commonly refered to as ATSC) cannot decode a QAM signal. Some tuners handle both ATSC and QAM. Others don't.


If the tuner does not support QAM, it will not decode any TWC digital channels.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM vs 8VSB
> 
> 
> If the person could just plug the TWC cable into the OTA connector on the back of a non QAM tuner and decode the free TWC QAM channels?



OTA uses 8VSB.


I have an older PCI card (Air2PC) which was designed for 8VSB. There was support added to the linux driver to enable QAM on this card. Even when using the QAM enabled driver, I never got good results from that card for QAM. I think it was because it could not handle the bandwidth (38Mb/s vs 19Mb/s).


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess it would be more interesting to me if that was a TWC announcement. If TWC provided TiVo's software on the 8300, then I might actually be interested. I'd just have to learn to watch shows more frequently to account for the smaller drive.
> 
> 
> I guess I could move to get Cox. Oh wait, I might be moving to Las Vegas, which *is* in Cox territory. See, I guess the "or you can move" option really can work.



Do you have any idea how frikkin' hot Las Vegas is???? Dry heat my ass !!!!


----------



## DonB2

Thanks for the 8VSB vs QAM answers,


Vegas is Hot! I guess there is a diff between Dry heat and Raleigh Humid heat. At least I did not think I perspired as much out in Victorville CA which is not too far from Vegas. But than that was years ago. Can't say as I am a fan of high humidity though.


DonB2


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got an HD box when I had DIGIPIC. When I switched to the NT package, I just kept the HD box.
> 
> 
> You get all the locals, including the HD ones. You don't get the so-called "Standard" channels (25 thru 77), but you still get the "Basic" ones (2 thru 24, and a few others).
> 
> 
> $24.95/mo is the regular price, not a 6 month offer.



hmm interesting. that is considerably cheaper than the Digicpic package, but the loss of 25 thru 77 kind of sucks. No ESPN, CNN, MTV, etc. and then of course no option to add HD Suite.


I wonder if you can get 25 thru 77 via an analog tuner in your TV since those are part of "standard" analog cable? Ever try that?


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps of interest........
> 
> *CED Magazine
> 
> August 26, 2006*
> 
> 
> Cox Joins Comcast in TiVo Guide Deal
> 
> Subscribers to Comcast and now Cox will eventually be able to choose the TiVo navigational system as the primary guide for their digital cable service, thanks to a TiVo/Cox deal etched last Thursday.
> 
> 
> Customers who choose TiVo over Cox's existing navigational system will be able to do so without a box swap, TiVo officials said. Cox's digital set-top footprint is about 50/50 Motorola and Scientific Atlanta; SA's boxes are expected to lead the deployment. Meanwhile, over at Comcast, which is about 90 percent Motorola, work continues to get the TiVo system ready for widespread deployment, probably sometime in '07.
> 
> 
> For as long as the TiVo service has been in market, observers have wondered: Why can they not strike a mutually agreeable deal with cable providers? No great surprise: Money, in the form of per-unit licensing fees, appears to have been the hang-up. However, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers, who is considerably more "plugged in" to the cable side than prior TiVo honchos, aims to correct that.
> 
> 
> Et tu, Time Warner Cable? That'd be a tough one, given the MSO's deep investment into its own navigational platform, know variously as "MDN" for "Mystro Digital Navigator," and "ODN," for "OCAP Digital Navigator," which is basically the MDN written in Java such that it is OCAP-compatible.



wow, that's insane! i thought Comcast would be the only ones, and i thought it was only their motorola. This changes everything! Fingers are definitely crossed for TWC to come up with a deal like this, but given my past experiences with their corporate side, I'm not holding my breath.


Seems like deals like this would pretty much kill the stand alone TiVo market. Why spend $799 on a Series 3? Unless these cable TiVos will somehow be crippled? Certainly I wouldn't expect TiVo ToGo and other nicities. But if the scheduling and conflict management is just as good, it'd be hard to pass up.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can get 25 thru 77 via an analog tuner in your TV since those are part of "standard" analog cable? Ever try that?



You can receive them that way until a technician installs a filter in the box by the road.


----------



## Tim_in_NC

Anyone been having issues with getting WRAL's HD broadcast in Dolby Digital ?


I'm receiving WRAL via an Over the Air signal and use to have no issues with the broadcast being in Dolby Digital but I've noticed over the weeks that I no longer get the News Broadcasts in Dolby Digital ...


Anyone?


----------



## halljb

I'll try and watch the news tonight and let you know.


Do you have any trouble picking up the PSIP info (channel number, guide, what's on etc) for OTA WRAL? I haven't been able to pick up the PSIP data for WRAL or WTVD, but it works fine for everything else.


Brian


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim_in_NC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone been having issues with getting WRAL's HD broadcast in Dolby Digital ?
> 
> 
> I'm receiving WRAL via an Over the Air signal and use to have no issues with the broadcast being in Dolby Digital but I've noticed over the weeks that I no longer get the News Broadcasts in Dolby Digital ...
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Hmmm, I TiVo the news in HD on my HDTiVo and haven't specifically noticed that it has been any different, but I'll check tonight as well.


----------



## posg

For what it's worth.


The virtual channel numbers for UNC on TWC now conform to the OTA configuration, 4.1-4.5.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW - Did anyone watch Star Wars the other night?
> 
> 
> I believe it was in HD but did not look much better than what I get thru my DVD player.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




I watched it for like 5 minutes. Looked pretty good to me. Though, I'm new to HD, so even getting DVD resolutions through my projector from a broadcast seems good.


----------



## Yerp

Posg-


Been working with the engineers at PBS, and they got TWC to fix it. Apparantly, the CVCT hex codes that TWC were feeding were incorrect, so the QAM channels were not mapping correctly.


I gotta say that I was very impressed with the correspondence with the PBS engineers handling this. Last week, they also changed the UNC-KD logos to be transparent. MY plasma tv also thanks them.


----------



## DonB2

Fmstrat ,


I think I missed the first 5 minutes










-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg-
> 
> 
> Been working with the engineers at PBS, and they got TWC to fix it. Apparantly, the CVCT hex codes that TWC were feeding were incorrect, so the QAM channels were not mapping correctly.
> 
> 
> I gotta say that I was very impressed with the correspondence with the PBS engineers handling this. Last week, they also changed the UNC-KD logos to be transparent. MY plasma tv also thanks them.



I wish Wayne (PBS engineer) would work with the Fayetteville hub to fix it down my way. I still get PBS on 90.1, 90.2, 4.3, 4.4 and 4.5 and the bug on UNC-Kids is still very colorful.


----------



## Tim_in_NC

I'm watching WRAL 5.1 OTA right now and the picture is in HD but the audio will not lock on Dolby Digital.... only Dolby ProLogic ... I know it's not a Receiver issue ... all my other OTA or DirecTV HD channels are in Dolby Digital with no problems...


----------



## Yerp

Daryl L - does Wayne know the situation? He wasn't really aware of the QAM channel problem until I emailed information to him. Once he knew of this, him and Jonah worked quickly with TWC Raleigh to solve it.


This situation sounds exactly what is happening in Fayettville - TWC is apparently sending the wrong CVCT hex codes.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim_in_NC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching WRAL 5.1 OTA right now and the picture is in HD but the audio will not lock on Dolby Digital.... only Dolby ProLogic ... I know it's not a Receiver issue ... all my other OTA or DirecTV HD channels are in Dolby Digital with no problems...



Maybe the programming isn't 5.1.


----------



## Tim_in_NC

When I stated "watching WRAL 5.1 OTA right now" ... that was referring to the Over The Air channel ... which is channel 5.1 ... not 5.1 surround ...


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L - does Wayne know the situation? He wasn't really aware of the QAM channel problem until I emailed information to him. Once he knew of this, him and Jonah worked quickly with TWC Raleigh to solve it.
> 
> 
> This situation sounds exactly what is happening in Fayettville - TWC is apparently sending the wrong CVCT hex codes.



No idea if Wayne knows or not. He use to post in this thread but it's been awhile. He may still read it though and see our posts. Wish he could also get TWC to stop stripping the VBI data out for TVGOS data too.










YOU OUT THERE WAYNE!


----------



## Daryl L

I forget who but someone from WRAL/WRAZ post here occasionally also. Anybody heard yet if WRAL will be showing the newly HD conversion syndication of Star Trek TOS in HD come September 16th? I wanna see this.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I forget who but someone from WRAL/WRAZ post here occasionally also. Anybody heard yet if WRAL will be showing the newly HD conversion syndication of Star Trek TOS in HD come September 16th? I wanna see this.



I second that - I'm also curious what other syndication might be coming up and when we might see new episodes (ex: Southpark, Stargate, etc.)


I've looked around, but there isn't much information available as far as I can tell.

I'd think that the stations would want to publicize all of their new and/or improved shows, even the syndicated ones ...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've looked around, but there isn't much information available as far as I can tell.
> 
> I'd think that the stations would want to publicize all of their new and/or improved shows, even the syndicated ones ...



It is very odd. Some local stations show what must be very expensive syndicated shows (Alias, Stargate, Stargate Atlantis, 24, etc) in the wee hours of the morning with no promotion at all. The only reason I knew those shows were available was because my MythTV program search found them. It would be great if they moved to the HD versions. Some shows (like SG, SGA) look great, and they are shown in 16:9 SD which fills my screen nicely when zoomed. Other shows like 24 are shown in 4:3, and look terrible. Both WRAZ and WRAL carry 24 reruns, and I've found that the WRAZ version looks much better than the WRAL version.


Drew


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No idea if Wayne knows or not. He use to post in this thread but it's been awhile. He may still read it though and see our posts. Wish he could also get TWC to stop stripping the VBI data out for TVGOS data too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU OUT THERE WAYNE!



UPDATE:

I just checked for the first time today and now all five PBS channels are mapping to 4.1 - 4.5 now. Who ever is responsible, Much Appreciated.










UNC-Kids still has that yellow kangaroo head.


----------



## Tim_in_NC

Anyone notice the Dolby Digital issue on WRAL's HD broadcast yet?


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try and watch the news tonight and let you know.
> 
> 
> Do you have any trouble picking up the PSIP info (channel number, guide, what's on etc) for OTA WRAL? I haven't been able to pick up the PSIP data for WRAL or WTVD, but it works fine for everything else.
> 
> 
> Brian



I'm still not getting it for WRAL or WTVD either.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim_in_NC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the Dolby Digital issue on WRAL's HD broadcast yet?



I'm also getting Prologic out of WRAL. Dolby Digital for everything else. The Dan Rather special is on right now ... I'll check it again during "Numbers" and then post back if I see anything different.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still not getting it for WRAL or WTVD either.



I'm getting PSIP data for all channels on my LG decoder.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also getting Prologic out of WRAL. Dolby Digital for everything else. The Dan Rather special is on right now ... I'll check it again during "Numbers" and then post back if I see anything different.



"Numbers" has started and now my receiver is showing Dolby Digital on WRAL's ATSC broadcast on channel 5.1


----------



## eagle90

If I get a Dvico Fusion 5 card in the Raleigh area will I get digital channels? I have the TWC digipic "standard" package with a cable box. Just wondering if the fusion card will let me get the digital (non-hd) channels that my box gets.


----------



## Zilla

As long as they're unencrypted, the Fusion 5 will get them.


----------



## Tim_in_NC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also getting Prologic out of WRAL. Dolby Digital for everything else. The Dan Rather special is on right now ... I'll check it again during "Numbers" and then post back if I see anything different.



Thanks ...


Just wanted to be sure it wasn't just me ...


I remember that I use to get WRAL's broadcast in Dolby Digital ... I'm not sure why they've changed but it would be nice if they could fix it...


-TIM


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim_in_NC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks ...
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be sure it wasn't just me ...
> 
> 
> I remember that I use to get WRAL's broadcast in Dolby Digital ... I'm not sure why they've changed but it would be nice if they could fix it...
> 
> 
> -TIM



If you'll notice a few posts down from the one from me that you replied to, I stated that I was receiving Dolby Digital out of the "Numbers" program on WRAL which was in HD. It seems that they switch from program to program based on what's available to them at the time.


I just wanted to make sure that little tidbit didn't get by you. Sorry if the comment was unnecessary.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim_in_NC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks ...
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be sure it wasn't just me ...
> 
> 
> I remember that I use to get WRAL's broadcast in Dolby Digital ... I'm not sure why they've changed but it would be nice if they could fix it...
> 
> 
> -TIM



I have noticed that WRAL (255 TWC) does go in and out of Dolby Digital during commercials/proms, whatever. This is somewhat annoying to me because it causing sharp increases/decreases in the volume. The other channels that broadcast a show in DD stay in DD during the breaks.


----------



## rkdev30

i have a dvico fusion 5 lite and TWC basic. My question is has anyone had luck getting any other QAM stations beside the locals? I was hoping to get TNT HD or ESPNHD.


I have auto-scanned but i just find mostly jewerly stations or shopping networks. Do I have to manually tune or does anybody have a list with the channel? Thanks.


----------



## Daryl L

Checking now WRAL-DT 5.1 news on TWC 255 is stereo, no DD5.1.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checking now WRAL-DT 5.1 news on TWC 255 is stereo, no DD5.1.



Their news is always in stereo. The only thing that is Dolby Digital on WRAL is some prime time shows.


----------



## Daryl L

Ohhhhhhh, I thought Tim_in_NC was saying their news use to be in DD5.1 but not lately. I never watch their news so didn't know. I was just checking for him.


Haven't watched much CBS primetime lately either (reruns ya know) but the other night Ghost Whisperer was DD5.1 as usual.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkdev30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have a dvico fusion 5 lite and TWC basic. My question is has anyone had luck getting any other QAM stations beside the locals? I was hoping to get TNT HD or ESPNHD.
> 
> 
> I have auto-scanned but i just find mostly jewerly stations or shopping networks. Do I have to manually tune or does anybody have a list with the channel? Thanks.



Look about 4 posts up and I think you'll find your answer.


BTW, was there a sale on those DVICO cards or something? Two posts on it in three days seems curious to me.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkdev30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have a dvico fusion 5 lite and TWC basic. My question is has anyone had luck getting any other QAM stations beside the locals? I was hoping to get TNT HD or ESPNHD.
> 
> 
> I have auto-scanned but i just find mostly jewerly stations or shopping networks. Do I have to manually tune or does anybody have a list with the channel? Thanks.



You will ONLY get UNENCRYPTED QAM channels with any HDTV PCI card - both TNT HD and ESPNHD are now encrypted.


----------



## rkdev30

i was hoping they were not encrypted but thanks for the reply. i just watched prison break and vanished and fox had pretty decent quality


----------



## Tim_in_NC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh, I thought Tim_in_NC was saying their news use to be in DD5.1 but not lately. I never watch their news so didn't know. I was just checking for him.
> 
> 
> Haven't watched much CBS primetime lately either (reruns ya know) but the other night Ghost Whisperer was DD5.1 as usual.



Yes, I remember getting WRAL's news broadcast in Dolby Digital, but for some time now it's not been in DD ... Thanks for all who checked to verify that it's not something with my setup ...


I wish they could get DD back up on the newscasts ...


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I forget who but someone from WRAL/WRAZ post here occasionally also. Anybody heard yet if WRAL will be showing the newly HD conversion syndication of Star Trek TOS in HD come September 16th? I wanna see this.



Looks like it will be on 28.1 starting Sunday Sep 17 but in digital SD 4:3 - not HD. I'll probably still watch/record it, but it isn't "must see"


-Jim


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be on 28.1 starting Sunday Sep 17 but in digital SD 4:3 - not HD. I'll probably still watch/record it, but it isn't "must see"
> 
> 
> -Jim



Thx for the info. Guess since nobody appears to be airing it in HD I'll stick with G4's saturday marathon of the full 50+min episodes instead of the cut 43+min syndications.


----------



## DonB2

"28.1 starting Sunday Sep 17 but in digital SD 4:3"


Hmmm. I think that is the channel that I can not stretch the picture with.


Sure would be nice to see The Original Series in 16:9 even if it is converted.


I think I watched in in Black and White originally as we didn't have color tv yet.


-DonB


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice to see The Original Series in 16:9 even if it is converted.



A lot of folks hoped that they would go back to the original film the series was shot on and open up the mat to get 16:9, but apparently they decided (maybe for good reasons) to stick with 4:3 - I'm guessing it may be because they figured the majority of the stations would be airing it in 4:3 it would sell better than letterboxing it.


Oh well ... maybe next time ...


-Jim


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A lot of folks hoped that they would go back to the original film the series was shot on and open up the mat to get 16:9, but apparently they decided (maybe for good reasons) to stick with 4:3
> 
> -Jim



You might be able to catch it in HD on 48.1 from Greensboro. I watched some of the last season of Enterprise in HD when weather was just right.


BTW, is it in SD, or is it re-mastered in HD, but just restricted to 4:3?


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might be able to catch it in HD on 48.1 from Greensboro. I watched some of the last season of Enterprise in HD when weather was just right.
> 
> 
> BTW, is it in SD, or is it re-mastered in HD, but just restricted to 4:3?
> 
> 
> Drew



Most 35 MM film for TV production back in the days of the original Star Trek was shot on 4:3 film stock. There was no consideration for a future wide screen presentation down the road. If they present it in 16:9, it's being cropped.


----------



## DonB2

"16:9, it's being cropped"


Or stretched.


-DonB2


----------



## jerry birdwell

[QUOTE=DonB2

Or stretched.




Or both.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most 35 MM film for TV production back in the days of the original Star Trek was shot on 4:3 film stock. There was no consideration for a future wide screen presentation down the road. If they present it in 16:9, it's being cropped.



True, but they did a pretty good job on Hogan's Heros ... given that the original DVDs are available, and most HD TVs are 16:9, I'd have preferred to see a 16:9 presentation - but to each his own.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might be able to catch it in HD on 48.1 from Greensboro.



I get 48.1 pretty well in North Raleigh (better than 17.1 actually), but from the HD Programming thread it appears that TOS is only being distributed in SD - hopefully this will change at some point in the future ... for now all we are getting is a cleaned up shortened (for commercials) version. Ah well ...


----------



## mikea28

so what's the verdict on the best available non-DVR HD box from TWC at this point in time? I had to turn in a Pace 550 from my house today and pick up a box for my girlfriends house. They wouldn't let me just keep the Pace and reassign it to her account, and they didn't have any more of them, so I ended up with an SA3250HD, which definitely feels slower, if nothing else. It's on a totally different TV, so I can't really compare image quality.


I remembe the P550 was the bomb back in the day, but it's been a while and I haven't been following the box options. Any thoughts?


----------



## cdub998

I just recd my free antenna from wral. Now I am trying to install in my attic but can not figure it out as I have never done it before. Does anyone know of an installer in the area and how much they wouldf charge. I just need the cable run from the attic to the 1st floor. Thanks.


----------



## chamill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdub998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recd my free antenna from wral. Now I am trying to install in my attic but can not figure it out as I have never done it before. Does anyone know of an installer in the area and how much they wouldf charge. I just need the cable run from the attic to the 1st floor. Thanks.



When I got mine I asked about an installer and the WRAL folks suggested Garner TV. I didn't go that route though, I installed it myself, so I don't know what they would charge. If you actually have them come out to do the install you should really just let them install outside as you will have better reception.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so what's the verdict on the best available non-DVR HD box from TWC at this point in time? I had to turn in a Pace 550 from my house today and pick up a box for my girlfriends house. They wouldn't let me just keep the Pace and reassign it to her account, and they didn't have any more of them, so I ended up with an SA3250HD, which definitely feels slower, if nothing else. It's on a totally different TV, so I can't really compare image quality.
> 
> 
> I remembe the P550 was the bomb back in the day, but it's been a while and I haven't been following the box options. Any thoughts?



As far as I know, the 3250 is probably what you'll want. But it's been over a year since I had cable. Someone else can chime in if they know of a better alternative.


----------



## cdub998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chamill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I got mine I asked about an installer and the WRAL folks suggested Garner TV. I didn't go that route though, I installed it myself, so I don't know what they would charge. If you actually have them come out to do the install you should really just let them install outside as you will have better reception.




I actually get really good reception in my attic. Most stations are coming in at 100. Just stations like pax and I and other crap come in at like 70-80. So I am happy with the location. I just can't figure out how to get the wire down the wall. I don't think I can fit that far up in my attic.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdub998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just can't figure out how to get the wire down the wall. I don't think I can fit that far up in my attic.



I had the same problem. Luckily, my house had a water heater in the attic with a drain pipe leading down to the crawl. We ended up moving the water heater to the garage where it wouldn't flood our house when it failed, so the drain pipe was available. I bought a drain cleaning snake and ran it down to the crawl, duck-taped the wire to it, and pulled it up through the pipe to the attic. Maybe you can find some similar misfeature. Before I found that, I was looking at buy some electrician's tape and trying to push it down through the wall. I'm really glad I didn't have to.


Drew


----------



## cdub998

Does anyone know if they make a wireless adapter for cabling? That way I could not wire at all. I have outlets in my attic to power it. I don't even know if this exists though.


----------



## DonB2

"I actually get really good reception in my attic. Most stations are coming in at 100. Just stations like pax and I and other crap come in at like 70-80. So I am happy with the location. I just can't figure out how to get the wire down the wall. I don't think I can fit that far up in my attic"


How are you running the cable presently to know that you are getting good reception from up in the attic. Are you running it down thru your attic door to the first floor?


Don


----------



## DonB2

"True, but they did a pretty good job on Hogan's Heros ... given that the original DVDs are available, and most HD TVs are 16:9, I'd have preferred to see a 16:9 presentation - but to each his own."


I watched Titan on 22.1 over the weekend. First I tried watching it via OTA ATSC and liked the crispness of the picture but it was in 4:3 with Side bars which my Pioneer Plasma will not let me change.


I must say I find the side bars very distracting and ended up watching the SCI FI animated movie via OTA NTSC.


This makes me wonder if I will watch the Star Trek Shows if they are in ATSC 4:3.


Do the net works get it? In another year most of the viewing public will have some form of 16:9 TV.


To me watching digital 4:3 with side bars in comparable to owning a color tv and than only watching black and white shows.


Maybe I am just lucky to have a tv that does a good job of stretching 4:3 so can't speak for everyone.


-DonB2


----------



## cdub998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I actually get really good reception in my attic. Most stations are coming in at 100. Just stations like pax and I and other crap come in at like 70-80. So I am happy with the location. I just can't figure out how to get the wire down the wall. I don't think I can fit that far up in my attic"
> 
> 
> How are you running the cable presently to know that you are getting good reception from up in the attic. Are you running it down thru your attic door to the first floor?
> 
> 
> Don



Yeah I have it positioned in the attic and I am running a cable out of the attic and down the stairs to my TV... Needless to say the wife does not like this option.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched Titan on 22.1 over the weekend. First I tried watching it via OTA ATSC and liked the crispness of the picture but it was in 4:3 with Side bars which my Pioneer Plasma will not let me change.
> 
> 
> I must say I find the side bars very distracting and ended up watching the SCI FI animated movie via OTA NTSC.
> 
> 
> This makes me wonder if I will watch the Star Trek Shows if they are in ATSC 4:3.



The "good" news is that they claim to have made both 4:3 and 16:9 versions of the new edit of TOS ... so they *could* send it if they wanted to. The bad news is that this isn't going to happen anytime soon ... Hopefully things will get ironed out in the next year or so for syndex HD transmission ...


My Panasonic Plasma won't stretch HD either, but luckily my OTA reciever is a Sony HD DVR which will allow me to stretch and/or change output resolution so at least I have a workaround.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdub998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I have it positioned in the attic and I am running a cable out of the attic and down the stairs to my TV... Needless to say the wife does not like this option.



Ugly as it sounds, most cable installs would just drill a hole through the exterior wall and run the cable down the outside ... if you pick a good cable color and tuck it away in a corner it doesn't look too bad. You can try fishing it through the walls, but you'll probably wind up having to cut some drywall (depends on the house layout) - if you don't mind patching it isn't too bad, but it will probably cost $$$ if you have to pay someone to do it.


Luckily, I'm in the same boat as drewwho - there were two drain pipes in the attic when it was built (one for AC drip pan, one for water heater). I didn't want the water heater in the attic (now in the crawlspace) so I have an extra drain. I didn't even need a snake - I just cut the coax so it was pointed and fed it up into the attic.


If you have two drains, you might be able to reroute both the AC and water heater overflow to use the same one and then use the other to run your coax.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do the net works get it? In another year most of the viewing public will have some form of 16:9 TV.
> 
> 
> To me watching digital 4:3 with side bars in comparable to owning a color tv and than only watching black and white shows.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just lucky to have a tv that does a good job of stretching 4:3 so can't speak for everyone.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




Personal preference I guess. If I'm watching something that's 4:3, the sidebars don't bug me. I would rather have side bars and have the picture look normal than to stretch it.


----------



## cdub998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugly as it sounds, most cable installs would just drill a hole through the exterior wall and run the cable down the outside ... if you pick a good cable color and tuck it away in a corner it doesn't look too bad. You can try fishing it through the walls, but you'll probably wind up having to cut some drywall (depends on the house layout) - if you don't mind patching it isn't too bad, but it will probably cost $$$ if you have to pay someone to do it.
> 
> 
> Luckily, I'm in the same boat as drewwho - there were two drain pipes in the attic when it was built (one for AC drip pan, one for water heater). I didn't want the water heater in the attic (now in the crawlspace) so I have an extra drain. I didn't even need a snake - I just cut the coax so it was pointed and fed it up into the attic.
> 
> 
> If you have two drains, you might be able to reroute both the AC and water heater overflow to use the same one and then use the other to run your coax.



I can do that but I am trying to avoid it so I will not have to diplex it into my cable outside.


----------



## DonB2

"If you have two drains, you might be able to reroute both the AC and water heater overflow to use the same one and then use the other to run your coax. "


I ran mine outside - just don't tell the better half!!!


I tried doing what another forum suggested which was to run in from attic two floors down to crawlspace via the plumbing and so on that is part of the AC lines that go up to the attic evaporator.


I looked into this and saw that it was all filled in with foam. I thought I could nick away at the foam to open up a hole but got thinking that more than likely the between floors pass throughs are also filled with foam and how would I get thru them?


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"Personal preference I guess. If I'm watching something that's 4:3, the sidebars don't bug me. I would rather have side bars and have the picture look normal than to stretch it. "


To each their own but if there were a preference I wish the Networks would listen to me







.


Not only that but I do not even have capability to change the color of the bars. I have a auto feature that is suppose to make them brighter or dimmer based on what is being viewed but I can't say as I see much difference on my Pioneer.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pyedog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't even need a snake - I just cut the coax so it was pointed and fed it up into the attic.



That was really lucky. My drain had all kinds of elbows, and even went horizontal for a while. I ended up having to shove the cable up from the crawl while my wife pulled up on it from the attic side. I thought it was going to take an hour, tops but it ended up taking most of the day (including the trip to buy the snake). Sometimes I hate two story houses..


My attic reception is great too. The only problem is WUNC. Why, why, why couldn't they put their antenna with the rest of them. Sigh.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"That was really lucky. My drain had all kinds of elbows, and even went horizontal for a while. I ended up having to shove the cable up from the crawl while my wife pulled up on it from the attic side. I thought it was going to take an hour, tops but it ended up taking most of the day (including the trip to buy the snake). Sometimes I hate two story houses..


My attic reception is great too. The only problem is WUNC. Why, why, why couldn't they put their antenna with the rest of them. Sigh.


Drew "



Wow !!!!! I am impressed that the snake:


1. Was flexible enough to change direction inside of that small diameter plastic pipe.

2. That you got a snake long enough to make it that distance.


-DonB2


----------



## cbordman

Jeopardy in HD, but Wheel of Fortune isn't.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow !!!!! I am impressed that the snake:
> 
> 
> 1. Was flexible enough to change direction inside of that small diameter plastic pipe.
> 
> 2. That you got a snake long enough to make it that distance.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



It was a "standard" size plastic pipe. Our water heater drain has a much larger diameter than the A/C drain. It never would have worked in our A/C drain.. As to the distance, I just bought the most expensive one. It was far cheaper than a month of TWC's HD-Suite










Drew


----------



## Zilla

Is the HD version of the National Geographic channel unencrypted? If so, what channel is it?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the HD version of the National Geographic channel unencrypted? If so, what channel is it?



Well, to the best of my knowledge, we don't have the NGC in HD in this area via TWC. Anyone?


Jeff


----------



## DonB2

Two additional things I don't like about my down the outside of the house coax:

1. More susceptible to lightning strikes.

2. May be picking up some signal interference thru the coax.


BTW- I can't say I get the best reception on 5,11,17,50 off of my attic mounted 4228. I have moved it all over the attic and rotated it.


I think I need a rotor to fine tune channels like 11.1 which appear to be sensitive to ghosts.


I do not get 47.1 at all without manually rotating the rotor.


I get PBS off my other antenna via A/B switch.


Of course maybe if I just went up in the attic one more time and moved the 4228 to one more location, all would be right with the world of reception during winter and summer. But I doubt it, as I am down below a slight hill and there are lots of trees between me and Garner.


Also some of my reception problems could be caused by my earlier generation built in Pioneer ATSC receiver.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Of course maybe if I just went up in the attic one more time and moved the 4228 to one more location, all would be right with the world of reception during winter and summer. But I doubt it, as I am down below a slight hill and there are lots of trees between me and Garner.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I have a 4228 in my attic also. My sweet spot is right over the 2nd floor A/C unit. Something about all that duct work really helps. The antenna is perched precariously above the unit, and tied from the rafters with twine. I dread the day the A/C needs service, as I have no idea if I'll ever be able to find that same exact spot twice.


Drew


----------



## WRoss

I had to get a Dish cable up to the third floor. My house is Cedar siding but the technique I used should work other materials as well.


I removed a vertical corner board and hollowed out a channel running the length of the board. I used a router but a circular saw or table saw would also work well. This brought the cable from ground level up the height that was needed.


I then moved horizontially by tucking the cable to the bottom edge of the siding with some cable clamps (plastic loop with small finish nail).


An extra long drill (from inside to outside) provided entry through the exterior wall into the area behind all the home theater equipment.


There are only a few spots where the cable is seen but because I used gray cable that matches pretty well with my paint color it's almost invisible.


If you're not good with this sort of stuff then I imagine you could find a compentent general purpose handyman who could do it for you. You may have luck with this search through www.Craigslist.com and/or www.Angieslist.com .


Also, there was a guy who used to be a regular contributor on this forum who often mentioned that he installed antennas. I don't remember his exact name but it was something like DeArguilla. You can search through old posts and find his exact name and PM him.


----------



## CCsoftball7

You could try Jaime (from the board).


Jaime Argila
[email protected] 

919-923-7469


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 4228 in my attic also. My sweet spot is right over the 2nd floor A/C unit. Something about all that duct work really helps. The antenna is perched precariously above the unit, and tied from the rafters with twine. I dread the day the A/C needs service, as I have no idea if I'll ever be able to find that same exact spot twice.
> 
> 
> Drew



I did the exact same thing. Using re-usable zip ties, it's sitting on top of the A/C unit, zipped to a metal strap that went to the rafters from the AC unit.


----------



## zim2dive

iTunes is now distributing the TV shows in 640x480... the purchase-by-the-show model of content acquisition is looking better... two questions... if you have the 8300HD DVR with TWC and drop all the way to basic


a) do you have to return the box or can you keep it (and use it) (I guess they will charge you a box fee in addition to the DVR fee)

b) will the box record the HD versions of the locals or will they program it not to tune those in? (even tho they will be available to another tuner)


Mike


----------



## cdub998




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> iTunes is now distributing the TV shows in 640x480... the purchase-by-the-show model of content acquisition is looking better... two questions... if you have the 8300HD DVR with TWC and drop all the way to basic
> 
> 
> a) do you have to return the box or can you keep it (and use it) (I guess they will charge you a box fee in addition to the DVR fee)
> 
> b) will the box record the HD versions of the locals or will they program it not to tune those in? (even tho they will be available to another tuner)
> 
> 
> Mike



You can not use that box with basic cable. You have to have digital service to have a DVR. So you will have to return it.


No you can not record HD because you have basic and they will turn it all off by making sure you do not have a box.


----------



## DonB2

My attic has a high ceiling with no interfering joists until about 8 ft up.


I assumed the higher I could go in the attic the better for reception. I also tried to getting close to the vents.


I could not come up with an easy way to make the 4228 stand on its own and than go downstairs to check reception so consequently did not check sweet spots everywhere but did attempt to take into account shortest distance and compass direction.


First mounting was by affixing the Chicken wire with some screws to whatever stud or framing that was close by.


I soon found this limiting and moved two cross braces up higher on the peak by cutting them shorter and than reinstalling them. Saved the old ones to put them back in if need me.


I than hung the 4228 down from one of these two cross braces using a steel mast. This gives me the ability to do some rotation of the 4228 for better signal strength which I have found I occasionally have to do and typically it is seasonal.


Of course I could flop the antenna anywhere in the attic buried under piles of junk and I would still be able to receive NTSC OTA.










-DonB2


----------



## shholliday

Consumer Direct Warehouse

2420 Wake Forest Rd

Raleigh, NC 27608-1710

(919) 424-9086


The phone number is failing ("disconnected" message).



Anyway, does anyone know where I can find a CM4228 locally?


Thanks..................


----------



## DonB2

"Where to find a CM4228 locally? ( and Consumer Direct is OOB)"


That is sure too bad!!!


I do not know any local place to get one other then the one you tried.


I got mine off of EBAY


-Don2


----------



## cbordman

Lowe's had Channel Masters the last time I was in.


----------



## thess

Apropos of nothing, and I'm not really a regular here, but just wanted to report success getting the main broadcast stations with one of those goofy silver sensors over here in SE Durham (Hope Valley Farms). 27 miles per antennaweb and a fairly treed lot, so I wasn't expecting much.


(If anyone cares, I'm receiving via an Avermedia A180 HD tuner card.)


----------



## VisionOn

I flicked over to Men in Trees on ABC tonight at 10.30 and found no center channel audio on the HD channel. I thought I had started watching a show with a deaf character and everyone was lip reading just to be quirky.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I flicked over to Men in Trees on ABC tonight at 10.30 and found no center channel audio on the HD channel. I thought I had started watching a show with a deaf character and everyone was lip reading just to be quirky.



Same here, no center channel audio on TWC 211. Had to watch it on 9 to get the audio. I suppose this was a local issue (WTDV). Would be interested to know.


----------



## CCsoftball7

I just sent the following to engineering at WNCN, perhaps other would want to do the same.
_

Is it possible to turn off digital sub-channels during Notre Dame football as well as the Sunday Night NFL game? The lack of bandwidth during these broadcasts seems to be causing a great deal of macro blocking and picture distortion. I am watching via Time Warner Cable. I see the same on both the QAM tuner on my TV as well as the Explorer 8300 cable DVR provided by TWC.


Thank you for your time and consideration.


Xxxx Xxxxxx

Cary, NC
_


I'm not sure if it will help or not, but here is the link to the feedback page:

http://www.nbc17.com/contactus/index.html 


Click the "engineering" check box and send your message.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here, no center channel audio on TWC 211. Had to watch it on 9 to get the audio. I suppose this was a local issue (WTDV). Would be interested to know.



My wife and I tried to watch this OTA on 11-1 with the same experience. 11-2 at the begining of the show had similar audio (w/out video of course), but after about 15-20 minutes the center channel audio came in. After 30 minutes of watching 11-1 w/ SAP (which appeared to be having issues too) we shut it off and watch POV on WUNC 4-1. Don't know if 11-1 ever got center channel audio, shows previous to this one were just fine. Even tried switching to PCM with no effect.


----------



## DonB2

"I flicked over to Men in Trees on ABC tonight at 10.30 and found no center channel audio on the HD channel. I thought I had started watching a show with a deaf character and everyone was lip reading just to be quirky. "


Same issue with the better half and myself.


Finally get a show that is in HD that the better half will like and I can put up with and no audio. We also thought it was part of the quirkiness of the show and thought "Hey that is clever!" "Who needs to hear small talk anyway?" but when "Ellens old girl friend" - at least that is who the better half says that actress is - got on the plane, and I could still not hear any audio, I got suspicious.


I switched from normal stereo which BTW - was letting thru background audio but not voice, to Surround sound audio, and could still not hear any voice.


But of course the commercials worked fine!!


Ended up switching to OTA Analog channel to hear audio.


You got to wonder why 11.1 does not have a technician monitoring their own channel during a brand new prime time show for possible issues. Probably said technician has been told to monitor the competition and not their own broadcast.










-DonB2


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ........You got to wonder why 11.1 does not have a technician monitoring their own channel during a brand new prime time show for possible issues. Probably said technician has been told to monitor the competition and not their own broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2




My thoughts exactly. I was sitting there thinking, "Don't the technicians/engineers at channel 11 monitor there own output?" Guess they were taking a nap or watching ESPN








He## of a send-off for the pilot of a new series.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I was sitting there thinking, "Don't the technicians/engineers at channel 11 monitor there own output?" Guess they were taking a nap or watching ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He## of a send-off for the pilot of a new series.



I remember this happening at least once during monday night football (on channel 11) last year.. Couldn't hear any of the commentators.


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

I observed the same thing last night. Great music and no narration. Switching to the Radar channel on 11.2 the audio was ok or on channel 11 analog. Previously when watching Grey's Anatomy on WTVD I experienced nearly the same problem. I couldn't hear the narration as it was drowned out by the music. I checked my surround sound settings etc but no settings could fix it. I have spoken with an engineer friend at WTVD about this so they are aware of it.

Regards,


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wayne Estabrook* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...........I have spoken with an engineer friend at WTVD about this so they are aware of it.
> 
> Regards,



They SHOULD have already been aware of it if they were paying attention to what they were sending out. If WTVD has to rely on feedback to know they have a problem, someone is not doing their job.


----------



## DonB2

11.1 OTA ATSC GMA- otherwise known as the Golden Girls and the new boys on the block.


Hey I miss Charlie and the original weather Guy whose name presently escapes me.


Anyway, occasionally when GMA _Fuzzy HD switches back to the local news they come back in 4:3 not HD, also they come back from a commercial and somehow switch me to 11.2 and not 11.1. I have to physically switch myself back to 11.1


-DonB2


----------



## shholliday

CHecking this site:
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast-market.php?dma_name%5B%5D=Raleigh-Durham+(Fayetvlle) 

shows a map.


Lets say I'm between the Raleigh and Garner labels.

(South Raleigh) (Near Lake Wheeler) (Penny Road and Lake Wheeler (the lake itself, not the road) is about where I'm at.


Ok, channel 11 is like 131 degrees from me. (going by the www.hdtvmagazine.com map)



the map above doesn't show WRAL, which I'm assuming is coming from that big tower at the station (near NCSU campus @Western X Avent Ferry)


When I go to antennaweb.org and put in my info:



* yellow - uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 118° 10.3 52

* yellow - uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 53



Which shows about 3 degrees of seperation.


118 is isn't so far off from 131, so I can accept that.


But I know this:

WRAL is North of me. At about a 21 degrees.


Which 115 and 21 aren't in the same ball park.


Does anyone have a map of where the towers are

(like the www.hdtvmagazine.com map) ?

Unforunately, the  www.hdtvmagazine.com map above doesn't have WRAL listed.


Are the www.hdtvmagazine.com locations correct?



I think I'm too close to WRAL to be able to use the antennaweb.org information, but am looking for some advise.



I guess I'd rather have a map of tower locations (and not business addresses) so I can figure out the angles myself, instead of relying on an address interpreter at some website.


Thanks..............


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shholliday*
CHecking this site:
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast-market.php?dma_name%5B%5D=Raleigh-Durham+(Fayetvlle) 

shows a map.


Lets say I'm between the Raleigh and Garner labels.

(South Raleigh) (Near Lake Wheeler) (Penny Road and Lake Wheeler (the lake itself, not the road) is about where I'm at.


Ok, channel 11 is like 131 degrees from me. (going by the www.hdtvmagazine.com map)



the map above doesn't show WRAL, which I'm assuming is coming from that big tower at the station (near NCSU campus @Western X Avent Ferry)


When I go to antennaweb.org and put in my info:



* yellow - uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 118° 10.3 52

* yellow - uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 53



Which shows about 3 degrees of seperation.


118 is isn't so far off from 131, so I can accept that.


But I know this:

WRAL is North of me. At about a 21 degrees.


Which 115 and 21 aren't in the same ball park.


Does anyone have a map of where the towers are

(like the www.hdtvmagazine.com map) ?

Unforunately, the www.hdtvmagazine.com map above doesn't have WRAL listed.


Are the www.hdtvmagazine.com locations correct?



I think I'm too close to WRAL to be able to use the antennaweb.org information, but am looking for some advise.



I guess I'd rather have a map of tower locations (and not business addresses) so I can figure out the angles myself, instead of relying on an address interpreter at some website.


Thanks..............
If you use google earth..... change the filetype from txt to kmz

 

Antennas.txt 0.5615234375k . file


----------



## shholliday

scsiraid,


I got the Google Earth to load.


Ok, so is that where WRAL is coming from?


Now I understand a little better.


The weird part for me is that with my directional antenna (UHF only),

WRAL and WRAZ(Fox50) seem mutually exclusive.

(When I get a good signal for one of them, the other is bad, or vice versa).


That is what I've been trying to resolve logically.


Anyways, thanks for the googleEarth file.


Are all the signals coming from that tower? Their metadata's are exactly the same.


--115

uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 53

uhf WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 49

uhf WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC GOLDSBORO NC 115° 10.4 55

uhf WLFL-DT 22.1 CW RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 57

uhf WRDC-DT 28.1 MNT DURHAM NC 115° 10.4 27

-- 118

uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 118° 10.3 52

-- 300 (chapel hill area)

uhf WUNC-DT 4.1 PBS CHAPEL HILL NC 300° 27.8 59


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> scsiraid,
> 
> 
> I got the Google Earth to load.
> 
> 
> Ok, so is that where WRAL is coming from?
> 
> 
> Now I understand a little better.
> 
> 
> The weird part for me is that with my directional antenna (UHF only),
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ(Fox50) seem mutually exclusive.
> 
> (When I get a good signal for one of them, the other is bad, or vice versa).
> 
> 
> That is what I've been trying to resolve logically.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the googleEarth file.
> 
> 
> Are all the signals coming from that tower? Their metadata's are exactly the same.
> 
> 
> --115
> 
> uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 53
> 
> uhf WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 49
> 
> uhf WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC GOLDSBORO NC 115° 10.4 55
> 
> uhf WLFL-DT 22.1 CW RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 57
> 
> uhf WRDC-DT 28.1 MNT DURHAM NC 115° 10.4 27
> 
> -- 118
> 
> uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 118° 10.3 52
> 
> -- 300 (chapel hill area)
> 
> uhf WUNC-DT 4.1 PBS CHAPEL HILL NC 300° 27.8 59



5,11,17,22,28,50 all transmit from the "three big towers". 4 is near Chapel Hill. Many people have better luck picking up UNC off 25 near Greenville.


----------



## shholliday

Thanks for the Big 3 Tower info.


I understand now. I'm a little slow I guess.


PS


The info I got from the thread (earlier post), I was able to get a free antenna.

I sent in a copy of my d*tv bill, showing I had just acquried a HD10-250.



Here is a copy of that info:


// Previous Post

"It looks like you should do fine with a Channel Master 3022 antenna. If

you

fax proof of purchase of your HD receiver to 919-821-8679 or email it to
[email protected] , we will send you one. Cables and

mounting

hardware will be up to you.

// END POST



..........


And for anybody searching, here is a list:

TV Tower Road (aka Auburn) has the following DT stations:

WRAL

WRAZ

WNCN

WTVD

WLFL

WRDC


----------



## cdub998

When I do a channel search with my CM 4228 I get 27 different channels. Is that normal. I get a shopping channel and the tube which is musc vids all day. Plus I have like 6 different PBS channels. How do I sort through the PBS channels?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey I miss Charlie and the original weather Guy whose name presently escapes me.



That would be "Spencer Christian". I miss the old GMA morning crew Charlie, Joan & Spencer. They had great chemistry, Whitty repartee. Now I have to look to Steve, E. D. & Brian on Fox & Friends for that chemistry and whitty repartee.


Wayne Estabrooks,


Good to see your still floating around here. Been awhile.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L ,


Thanks!!!


I am kinda coaxing the better half into switching to a different News morning show. Heck with all the changes I feel like I have already changed.


Not that I dislike Chris C he seems to at least be trying.


-Don


----------



## Daryl L

Yep, after Joan left, then Spencer I hung in through Lisa McCrea (cutie) and Elizabeth Vargus. But Diane Sawyer just isn't right to me for a morning show like GMA so I floated aroud a little till settling on Fox & Friends with an occasional flip to "Robin & Company" on HNN for the Entertainment report.










Hehe I actually dvr'd "The Today Show" today to check out theit HD premiere. I must amit, NBC's new set for the HD premiere looks much classier than GMA's new set for their HD premiere/broadcast last year (which looks somewhat chaotic to me) and Meridith Viera wasn't bad (never watched "The View" she was on "UGH!!").


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Hehe I actually dvr'd "The Today Show" today to check out theit HD premiere. ...



I watched it live. If you still have it, check out when its time for the "local" weather. Apparently someone forgot to flip the switch on the HD channel because all you hear is Al Roker going "blah blah blah"










The second time it happened I flipped to the SD channel, where the local weather was on, but the HD still had Al Roker talking in the background.


----------



## Daryl L

Already deleted it but yep, I heard that. lol


----------



## Daryl L

Ok. I just freaked myself out. Was watching "28 Days" on TWC ch.24 when a commercial comes on advertising a movie available on ch.501 "Movies on Demand". On the top of the screen was a white box saying "Click the *A* to buy this movie now" which I assumed was just part of the advertising graphics. So for the heck of it I hit the *A* button not expecting anything to happen. BAM!!! my channel jumped to ch.501 to "She's The Man" movie listing. Did not know that could be done. Anybody already know about that feature? I sure didn't.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok. I just freaked myself out. Was watching "28 Days" on TWC ch.24 when a commercial comes on advertising a movie available on ch.501 "Movies on Demand". On the top of the screen was a white box saying "Click the *A* to buy this movie now" which I assumed was just part of the advertising graphics. So for the heck of it I hit the *A* button not expecting anything to happen. BAM!!! my channel jumped to ch.501 to "She's The Man" movie listing. Did not know that could be done. Anybody already know about that feature? I sure didn't.



I know they've been doing the interactive voting on News 14 but that's the first I remember hearing of interactive ads around here. Somewhere (SC maybe?) has the enhanced thing that allows TWC to drop interactive ads around the place. I think that might be part of the start over interactive service. It could be the beginning of the "planned" Start Over rollout for NC that was supposed to happen this year.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CHecking this site:
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast-market.php?dma_name%5B%5D=Raleigh-Durham+(Fayetvlle)
> 
> shows a map.
> 
> 
> Lets say I'm between the Raleigh and Garner labels.
> 
> (South Raleigh) (Near Lake Wheeler) (Penny Road and Lake Wheeler (the lake itself, not the road) is about where I'm at.
> 
> 
> Ok, channel 11 is like 131 degrees from me. (going by the www.hdtvmagazine.com map)
> 
> 
> 
> the map above doesn't show WRAL, which I'm assuming is coming from that big tower at the station (near NCSU campus @Western X Avent Ferry)
> 
> 
> When I go to antennaweb.org and put in my info:
> 
> 
> 
> * yellow - uhf WTVD-DT 11.1 ABC DURHAM NC 118° 10.3 52
> 
> * yellow - uhf WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS RALEIGH NC 115° 10.4 53
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows about 3 degrees of seperation.
> 
> 
> 118 is isn't so far off from 131, so I can accept that.
> 
> 
> But I know this:
> 
> WRAL is North of me. At about a 21 degrees.
> 
> 
> Which 115 and 21 aren't in the same ball park.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a map of where the towers are
> 
> (like the www.hdtvmagazine.com map) ?
> 
> Unforunately, the www.hdtvmagazine.com map above doesn't have WRAL listed.
> 
> 
> Are the www.hdtvmagazine.com locations correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm too close to WRAL to be able to use the antennaweb.org information, but am looking for some advise.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'd rather have a map of tower locations (and not business addresses) so I can figure out the angles myself, instead of relying on an address interpreter at some website.
> 
> 
> Thanks..............



I live in your neck of the woods and have found
http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx 

to be very reliable in providing type of antennas needed and orientation directions. For what it is worth I have in my attic suspended from the peak a

Channelmaster 3018 (to get WUNC) stacked and combined with a Channelmaster 4228 with a channelmaster 7775 preamp w/ Radio Shack variable attenuator which all routes to the TWC distribution box (3 outputs) leading to Samsung tuners (T151 and T451) in the house. I consistently get full signal strength across all channels.


Receive

4-1,2,3,4,5

5-1,2

11-1,2,3

17-1,2,3

22-1

28-1,2

30-1

40-1,2

50-1,2,3


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by tommy122

My thoughts exactly. I was sitting there thinking, "Don't the technicians/engineers at channel 11 monitor there own output?" Guess they were taking a nap or watching ESPN He## of a send-off for the pilot of a new series."


The technician may get a repreive. I just checked my Newspaper tv listing and see the Men in Trees primier will be rebroadcast this Friday.










DOnB2


----------



## DonB2

"Channelmaster 3018 (to get WUNC) stacked and combined with a Channelmaster 4228 with a channelmaster 7775 preamp w/ Radio Shack variable attenuator which all routes to the TWC distribution box (3 outputs) leading to Samsung tuners (T151 and T451) in the house. I consistently get full signal strength across all channels."


Has anyone else besides me wondered if the Channel Master Amp in a non airconditioned attic is running a lot hotter than it would be outside on the roof?


Just wondering about longgevity.


By stacked I assume you got the 3018 at a different orientation from the 4228 to receive WUNC?


BTW- Has Samsung come out with a newer version of the 451 yet?


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Broadcast antenna discussions just reminded me. On 55 between Holly Springs and Fuquay Varina going towards Fuquay on the left is a very tall antenna I also think there are some dishes also.


Does anyone know what this antenna is used for? It is not a Cell phone looking antenna. Looks more like a tv antenna.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know they've been doing the interactive voting on News 14 but that's the first I remember hearing of interactive ads around here. Somewhere (SC maybe?) has the enhanced thing that allows TWC to drop interactive ads around the place. I think that might be part of the start over interactive service. It could be the beginning of the "planned" Start Over rollout for NC that was supposed to happen this year.



Hmmmm, didn't know about the News 14 voting. Never watch that channel. Interesting.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "
> 
> By stacked I assume you got the 3018 at a different orientation from the 4228 to receive WUNC?
> 
> 
> BTW- Has Samsung come out with a newer version of the 451 yet?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes. I oriented the antennas essentially to the antennaweb.org degree of orientation with a compass, verifiying signal strength an analog tv in the attic and the longest cable run to the T151 tuner. This allows me to get all local broadcasters analog and digital signals. I did have some signal overlap for analog channel 5, hence I used the variable attenuator to tweak it. Now I am all digital and probably could take the attenuator off. Someday the setup is going either on my chimney or roof, but I am not doing it as the roofs pitch is very steep and it is very high.


As to the T451, it appears to be the newest terrestrial tuner by Samsung ( I just checked the web site.) I doubt we will see many until 2009 when analog goes black for OTA, since all TV manufacturers are phasing in digital tuners per teh FCC mandates. For your info I am running the T451 on a Samsung CRT HDTV and the T151 on an 16 year old JVC 20" analog set (still has a great picture in the bedroom).


----------



## DonB2

hbehrman ,


Thanks for checking about the SAMSUNG. I owned a 451 about a year ago and gave to my brother after I got the Pioneer Plasma with built in ATSC in Media Box.


I had read on another board that LG had comeout with a newer generation chip set which handles Ghosts better. And ghosts is a problem I have with 11.1. Trouble was it was built into the LG tvs only.


So I was curious if Samsung had maybe came out with a new STB OTA ATSC.


The STB technology appears to be on hold while the ATSC tuners are being found more and more built in to TV's.


I also have a older model Samsung it is a T100 or T150 I forget. All I know is it does not have QAM or video out, only Componenent and VGA and one color of the component does not work for some reason. But it works fine with a VGA monitor.


The main reason I don't use it much is because it needs a real strong signal source to keep locked on.


-DonB2


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> I live in your neck of the woods and have found
> http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx
> 
> to be very reliable in providing type of antennas needed and orientation directions. For what it is worth I have in my attic suspended from the peak a
> 
> Channelmaster 3018 (to get WUNC) stacked and combined with a Channelmaster 4228 with a channelmaster 7775 preamp w/ Radio Shack variable attenuator which all routes to the TWC distribution box (3 outputs) leading to Samsung tuners (T151 and T451) in the house. I consistently get full signal strength across all channels.
> 
> 
> Receive
> 
> 4-1,2,3,4,5
> 
> 5-1,2
> 
> 11-1,2,3
> 
> 17-1,2,3
> 
> 22-1
> 
> 28-1,2
> 
> 30-1
> 
> 40-1,2
> 
> 50-1,2,3



I've got a 4228 on order, and will post the results.


Thanks for the tips.


Any experience with the join-tenna to use seperate antennas for pbs and (everything else) ?








http://www.channelmaster.com/pages/TVS/Passives.htm 


I'm thinking about putting the antenna on one side of the house, and the pbs on the other.

Or is there a join-tenna alternative?


..


Yeah, now knowing where the signals are (via google map) the antennaweb.org info looks very reliable.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW- Has Samsung come out with a newer version of the 451 yet?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Samsung reportedly will release the DTB-H260F, a new OTA ATSC STB this "fall" for MSRP of $179:
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6354840.html 

Unfortunately, still no word on affordable OTA ATSC DVR....


We hope that it will use Samsung's new Gemini "5th Gen" ATSC chip that outperformed LG's 5th Gen Prototype in tests conducted by Canadian Research Center (see 5th Gen Tuner thread).


----------



## DonB2

*shholliday* ,


I looked into the antenna joiner you mention awhile back and frankly I was confused on how it works. As I remember you have to adjust it for frequencies you don't want.


I ended up using a remote A/B switch with marginal success as in it has limited control range of under 100 ft and I am going thru two floors to the attic via a radio link to control it.

*hbehrman*,


How did you join your two antennas?


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

*holl_ands* ,


Thanks for the info on the Samsung - that is good news.


I too would like DVR capability. Although I still don't know how I would set it up to record a Prime time show on PBS at the same time I record a prime time show on WRAL without some way of having it control my A/B switch to switch between antennas.


DonB2


----------



## drill

anyone know what frequency range is used for digital QAM channels?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know what frequency range is used for digital QAM channels?



550-860 Mhz.


----------



## pen15nv

I checked out Men In Trees tonight, mostly because of the discussion on the audio problem later this week. Wow, again, it was aired with no center channel audio for the first 5 minutes or so, then they flipped the switch to SD on 11.1. I was watching via TWC. I have to say, WTVD, excellent performance for an O&O station


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked out Men In Trees tonight, mostly because of the discussion on the audio problem later this week. Wow, again, it was aired with no center channel audio for the first 5 minutes or so, then they flipped the switch to SD on 11.1. I was watching via TWC. I have to say, WTVD, excellent performance for an O&O station



same here. Coincidentally I tuned in at exactly the same point I did the other night.


No audio problems but a poor SD upconversion. Even the closed captioning didn't work correctly. Recorded the second episode thinking they would have solved it ... 60 minutes of upconverted SD again.


Has this been happening all week? Great way to start the fall season.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked out Men In Trees tonight, mostly because of the discussion on the audio problem later this week. Wow, again, it was aired with no center channel audio for the first 5 minutes or so, then they flipped the switch to SD on 11.1. I was watching via TWC. I have to say, WTVD, excellent performance for an O&O station



They haven't quite figured out Wheel Of Fortune either, but they keep trying..


----------



## shholliday

I got my Channel Master 4228 installed.


Wow, it was well worth the money.


I'm getting all 90's or above.


The only issue I'm having is wind-fade on WRAL.

(excluding PBS of course, since its in the opposite direction for me)


..


I got the Join Tenna also. I got the "channel 59" Join Tenna. Channel 59 is of course PBS.

The good part about PBS is that it is at the end of the spectrum (59), and has not affected channel 57.


What I mean , is that with the JoinTenna you probably don't want to get a model that is set for channel X but you have another channel that is (X+1) or (X-1).

Like, we have channel 53 and channel 52, you might not want to get a join tenna for channel 52, because of "rollover".


But that's a mute issue for this area, since everything except channel 59 is coming from the same place.



So setup is

Channel Master 4228 as my "all" antenna.

Another antenna is pointed to PBS.


The Join Tenna is a channel 59 specific. Basically, its a box where one lines from the "all" antenna, and one line from the antenna pointed at PBS.

The JoinTenna blocks channel 59 from the line, and ~only lets channel 59 in on the other line. One line goes from the jointenna to the hdtv device.

The other tidbit with the JoinTenna is that you want the coaxial cable that runs from antenna to be the same length as the coaxial cable running from the (channel 59) antenna.



Here are the 2 antennas: (4228 shown first)





















Another antenna, slightly smaller than the 4228 is the 3021/4221









which may be big enough. But like I said, the 4228 was about my third antenna model attempt, and I was very happy with the signal strength as soon as I put it up there.

FYI, the 4228 requires an oversized box for shipping, thus its shipping is relatively more expensive than something like the 3021/4221.

The best price I found for the 4228 was solidsignal.

The price (with s/h) on a 3021/3221 is $42, which isn't bad at all.

Here is a link:
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...p?PROD=ANC3021 


Keep in mind that a big or small antenna doesn't help with windfade.

My issue with windfade is probably the amount of trees between me and the tower, so I'm gonna try at some point to increase the height of the antenna.

Though I wonder if WRAL signal-sender is the lowest of the signals coming from the tower.



We're actually pretty lucky around Raleigh, with most signals coming from the same area. I'm helping a friend in Nashville (TN) and their towers are all over the place.



Ok, there's my setup....................


----------



## Scooper

I'm using a 3021 for my UHF, and another Channelmaster for VHF (this antenna does ONLY VHF). Unfortunately (?) - I need to use a preamp for the UHF - but I get WONDERFUL OTA reception on all the NTSC stations locally (at least after I point the VHF at channel 4). Perhaps the larger 4228 would make the preamp unnecessary.... I do live in a bunch of trees just east of Youngsville.


----------



## shholliday

I found an interesting site:

Click Here for HAAT Values 


OR

Another HAAT


----------



## pkscout

I hang out on the TiVoCommunity forum, and someone from the Raleigh area posted that TWC told them that with a CableCard you could not get the digital simulcast channels, only the analog channels. Can someone with a cablecard in their TV confirm or refute this? Or someone who *knows* for sure.


I know TWC has been very bullheaded about CableCard deployment and the new S3 TiVo, but I'd rather have folks get mad about actual things rather than incorrect information from CSRs.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hang out on the TiVoCommunity forum, and someone from the Raleigh area posted that TWC told them that with a CableCard you could not get the digital simulcast channels, only the analog channels. Can someone with a cablecard in their TV confirm or refute this? Or someone who *knows* for sure.
> 
> 
> I know TWC has been very bullheaded about CableCard deployment and the new S3 TiVo, but I'd rather have folks get mad about actual things rather than incorrect information from CSRs.



Im the one who reported it over there. I asked the question based on 'snow' and 'lines' I was seeing in a cablecard equipped TV which werent present when using the SA8300 attached to the same TV. (I had ordered the CC to play with the technology and get ahead of the S3 'rush' having one card in hand).


Perhaps somebody else here can 'confirm' my experience.


Here is the interchange with TWC... Their first answer seemed 'uninformed' but when I went back to ask the question more directly.. the answer seemed to be fairly direct. I would LOVE it if this turned out to be wrong but I dont think so based on my own observations.


Inquiry:


> Ok.... you confused me with the answer... Analog simulcast doesnt make


> sense and is a term that Ive never seen used before. TWC has 2-98 as


> standard analog for compatibility with standard TV's plus a digital


> simulcast for better quality in a digital environment. I can distill


> the question a little and ask it this way.... With a cablecard are


> channels 2-98 standard NTSC Analog or are they QAM Digital?


Submitted: by @nc.rr.com

___________________________________________________________

Response:

I apologize for the confusion. When using the Cable Card channels 2-98 are standard analog NTSC. All channels are digitally simulcast for customers with digital converter.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just sent the following to engineering at WNCN, perhaps other would want to do the same.
> _
> 
> Is it possible to turn off digital sub-channels during Notre Dame football as well as the Sunday Night NFL game? The lack of bandwidth during these broadcasts seems to be causing a great deal of macro blocking and picture distortion. I am watching via Time Warner Cable. I see the same on both the QAM tuner on my TV as well as the Explorer 8300 cable DVR provided by TWC.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and consideration.
> 
> 
> Xxxx Xxxxxx
> 
> Cary, NC
> _
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will help or not, but here is the link to the feedback page:
> 
> http://www.nbc17.com/contactus/index.html
> 
> 
> Click the "engineering" check box and send your message.



Here is the response I received:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry it's taking me so long to reply, but we did give your request to the General Manager. Since you are the only one reporting this problem, I'd highly suggest you try to get someone at TWC to check your feed. I haven't chatted with the guys over there lately, but if there were multiple reports, we'd both be getting them. As we said earlier, check those connectors and splitters, because they have fixed every complaint on TWC thus far. I doubt shutting down 17-2 would make much difference, and I know we'd never shut off 17-3. It only had an affect during the Olympics during the certain events, which did max out the bandwidth due to extremely high speed motion. I haven't watched the Notre Dame games, but the NASCAR races have been fine OTA. I'm setting my 8300 in the office to record it to see if I can confirm what you're seeing.



Well, they will listen. Please note: *...Since you are the only one reporting this problem, I'd highly suggest you try to get someone at TWC to check your feed.*


Am I the only one? If not, please send information to WNCN.


Jeff


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

How do you know that TWC is not rate shaping the locals?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you know that TWC is not rate shaping the locals?



I don't. Does anyone else see the problem?


----------



## Wayne Estabrook

Even though most were watching football, this weekend, this is to let you know about audio problems this weekend on UNC-HD. On Saturday we experienced a loss of audio with hiss and static during the 8 PM show due to equipment failure. On Sunday night during the Nature show, the 5.1 feed from PBS has the channel 1&2 audio interchanged with the channel 3&4 audio so surround appeared only on stereo TV with no dialog. We regret these technical problems.


----------



## Oldemanphil

TWC Raleigh has very very recently added CGMS "copy never" flags to its premium on-demand channels, as I discovered last night. That includes HBO, Showtime, CineMax and TMC on demand offerings.


Are we are approaching the end of legal home time-shifting from cable.


----------



## cdub998

So we ran the cable on saturday for my antenna. I will never do that again. That sucked hard. The worst part was my attic has that spray fluffy crap in it and it makes you cough like crazy. But we got the cable from the attic to the garage. Then we ran it around the ceiling and thorugh the wall behind the box and under my stairs. I am very luck my friend had the tools or we were screwed.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC Raleigh has very very recently added CGMS "copy never" flags to its premium on-demand channels, as I discovered last night. That includes HBO, Showtime, CineMax and TMC on demand offerings.
> 
> 
> Are we are approaching the end of legal home time-shifting from cable.



I think it's an over reaction to say that adding copy never flags to on-demand is the "end of legal home time-shifting." The channels in question are, by default, capable of time shifting since they are on-demand. If something is available on-demand why would you need to record it? BTW, since you're on-demand fee generally only licenses you for one viewing (or one viewing period), recording it so you can watch it again and again doesn't count as an answer in my book (although others are welcome to, and probably will, disagree).


----------



## DonB2

"Even though most were watching football, this weekend, this is to let you know about audio problems this weekend on UNC-HD. On Saturday we experienced a loss of audio with hiss and static during the 8 PM show due to equipment failure. On Sunday night during the Nature show, the 5.1 feed from PBS has the channel 1&2 audio interchanged with the channel 3&4 audio so surround appeared only on stereo TV with no dialog. We regret these technical problems. "


I watched Nature show at 8pm using ATSC OTA and stereo only. The audio was fine in stereo. I did not try Surround sound.


I did have one weird thing happen which is totaly unrelated. Somehow I bumped the power switch on the Home theatre remote during the nature show and turned on the home theatre in FM stereo NPR, and heard symphony music playing. At first I thought it was part of the Nature show. Clueless me !!!!



BTW- Why is the prime time PBS shows shown in digital only? One would think the prime time shows would also be on 4.2 HD during prime time.


-DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If something is available on-demand why would you need to record it?



Because it might not be available on-demand when I want to watch it just once, unless it is available on-demand forever.


I have time-shifted recordings that are years old that I have not watched yet.


----------



## DonB2

Erik,


I got thinking about this last night and have problems with it also.


It is like the Networks think in this reverse pyramid mode. In other words one lowly person is going to record a show and diseminate it out to hundreds maybe thousands of individuals for free.


I realise that some of this is already being done over the web, but darnit I think the average person may at the most give a copy to a close relative, or watch it a second time themselves, but in general the average person does not diseminate it out to thousands of people.


If you wait for Networks to show reruns or encores of a show you may be dead in the grave before a show is aired again.


I introduced someone to MONK. They liked the show and then two weeks later was the last episode of Monk.


I said well now that you have been introduced to Monk you can watch all the previous seasons that are being rebroadcast. Boy was I wrong about that!


The only shows so far that are being rebroadcast are last seasons show, not earlier seasons.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

*Studio 60* was a very good show last night. I hope the upcoming episodes will be as good.


And NO I did not record it.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"The Join Tenna is a channel 59 specific. Basically, its a box where one lines from the "all" antenna, and one line from the antenna pointed at PBS.

The JoinTenna blocks channel 59 from the line, and ~only lets channel 59 in on the other line. One line goes from the jointenna to the hdtv device.

The other tidbit with the JoinTenna is that you want the coaxial cable that runs from antenna to be the same length as the coaxial cable running from the (channel 59) antenna."


Where did you purchase the antenna Joiner. I would like to get one myself so I can get rid of my A/B switch.


I would have got the joiner along time ago but could not figure out what I needed at the web site I went to a year or so ago.



Did you get this one from the channel master site?


Model

0585-3


Channels

50-69




-DonB2


----------



## shholliday

 http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Antennas/joiners.htm 

scroll to bottom


One warning:


When I tried to use an ~amplified antenna and a non amplified antenna, JoinTenna didn't like that. PBS had a totally bad flucuating signal.


But having the non amplified 4228 and the non amplified 3022, it works good.


It takes 2 weeks to get it, because they build to order, because the specific-ness of the channel I guess.












> Quote:
> Model
> 
> 0585-3
> 
> 
> Channels
> 
> 50-69



You don't pick "channels 50-69", you pick a single channel. (Just to be clear).



So its a

0585-3 ......... Channel 59.


..


----------



## DonB2

"You don't pick "channels 50-69", you pick a single channel. (Just to be clear).



So its a

0585-3 ......... Channel 59."


Thanks as that was the main issue I was unclear about.


Both my antennaes are amplified.


I can amplify the 4228 after the Join Antenna but the Square Shooter that I use for PBS has a built in amp.



Don


----------



## Scooper

do all your amplification BEFORE the jointenna - i.e. the jointenna is the last piece before your TV / distribution system.


----------



## posg

You do all realize that UNC moves from channel 59 to channel 25 on 2/17/09 don't you???


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You do all realize that UNC moves from channel 59 to channel 25 on 2/17/09 don't you???



I think he'll recoup his investment in the next three years.


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


"You do all realize that UNC moves from channel 59 to channel 25 on 2/17/09 don't you???

"


Thanks in the back of my mind I thought there was at least another issue.


I wish UNC would move from Chapel Hill xmitter to a Garner Xmitter on 2/17/09










-DonB2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> *shholliday* ,
> 
> 
> I looked into the antenna joiner you mention awhile back and frankly I was confused on how it works. As I remember you have to adjust it for frequencies you don't want.
> 
> 
> I ended up using a remote A/B switch with marginal success as in it has limited control range of under 100 ft and I am going thru two floors to the attic via a radio link to control it.
> 
> *hbehrman*,
> 
> 
> How did you join your two antennas?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Sorry for the delayed response. I merely reversed a splitter since they are bi-directional.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Channel 59 will move in 2009



Yeah, I'll be able to absorb the $29.35 for the JoinTenna over the next 2.5 years.

I figure most of us will be doing some reconfiguring, settings and hardware when those switches take place.



> Quote:
> Amplify before the JoinTenna



I did try this. I tried it both ways, but figured "before" was more appropriate.

I still got the "flucuate 59" issue, with a "before" amplify.


I might give it another try. Maybe I need some cable length between the amp and the jointenna, I was using a 6 inch piece before.


..


----------



## DonB2

hbehrman ,


I tried that and had trouble with 11.1 getting too many ghosts causing it to breakup even though it had a high signal.


Maybe it worked better for you because your antennas are stacked making relative distances the same.


I may try a splitter again before I go for the joiner.


I must have ten splitters sitting around now!


DonB2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hbehrman ,
> 
> 
> I tried that and had trouble with 11.1 getting too many ghosts causing it to breakup even though it had a high signal.
> 
> 
> Maybe it worked better for you because your antennas are stacked making relative distances the same.
> 
> 
> I may try a splitter again before I go for the joiner.
> 
> 
> I must have ten splitters sitting around now!
> 
> 
> DonB2



You might also want to try Radio Shacks variable attenuator to try adjust the signal strengths from one or both antennas before or after combining the signal. You might just have too much power coming from that signal source. Too much power is not necessarily a good thing. For me it was trial and error, reading the antenna FAQ, and trying to do the cheapest solution. I considered a join-tenna, but I decided to try the latter method first and lucked out. One correction: the preamp I am using is the CM 7777 not the 7775 (and it is on the 3018 pointing to WUNC).


----------



## greenehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You don't pick "channels 50-69", you pick a single channel. (Just to be clear).
> 
> 
> 
> So its a
> 
> 0585-3 ......... Channel 59.
> 
> 
> ..



Just curious - did you have any issues (or experience degraded signal strength) on receiving 22.1 after installing the jointenna?


22.1 is the closest local station (on frequency 57) to WUNC (59). The jointennas supposedly attenuate a couple frequencies +/- 2 from the joining/selected channel. (ie, 59 is completely attenuated, as are 58 and 60 to a degree, and finally 57 and 61 to a degree, on the "all" input)


[ For me, the jointenna did result in 22.1 being much more spotty. I haven't experiemented with putting the amplifier first in the mix yet though, maybe that will help]


----------



## DonB2

greenehouse,


How come 22 would not come thru strong on the "All" side of the Join antennae?



Everyone else and Greenhouse,


BTW- I connected a diplexer this morning replacing my A/B switch.


Results were unsatisfactory. I lost 22.1 altogether and 5.1 keeps going in and out. 5.1 is acting similiar to what 11.1 does off the a/b switch.


I switched to analog NTSC OTA and noticed a lot more Ghosts on channel 5 with the diplexer than I do with the A/B switch.


I can't see how a Radio Shack Attenuator will help as I thought it would attenuate all frequencies which would impact 4.1 for example if I put it on the antenna side that picks up 4.1.


-Don b2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> greenehouse,
> 
> 
> How come 22 would not come thru strong on the "All" side of the Join antennae?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else and Greenhouse,
> 
> 
> BTW- I connected a diplexer this morning replacing my A/B switch.
> 
> 
> Results were unsatisfactory. I lost 22.1 altogether and 5.1 keeps going in and out. 5.1 is acting similiar to what 11.1 does off the a/b switch.
> 
> 
> I switched to analog NTSC OTA and noticed a lot more Ghosts on channel 5 with the diplexer than I do with the A/B switch.
> 
> 
> I can't see how a Radio Shack Attenuator will help as I thought it would attenuate all frequencies which would impact 4.1 for example if I put it on the antenna side that picks up 4.1.
> 
> 
> -Don b2




If you put it on antenna that has everything except WUNC, you can attempt to tone down the signal until all channels come in. Often times ghosting and poor image (or lack of it in digital) is due to too much power. It is a little bit counterintuitive to what you would think. In my case it works, in yours it may or may not. Also note that I am purely a digital setup.


I did hook up an analog (NTSC) set last night and WRAL came in albeit a bit wobbly and distorted with the variable attenuator at max, all other channels were picture perfect. I did not have time to go up in the attic and turn the attenuator down to 75% (where I had it before going all digital) to check for an undistorted NTSC WRAL reception. You should also note that from my location all broadcasters but WUNC are within 2 degrees(primarily ABC) of each other per antennaweb.org. What this does not account for is my antenna location (i.e. in an attic above the tree line on a fairly high point of reception => very little between me and the tower). Also this does not account for multipath, antenna overlap,length of cable runs, combiner (1), splitter (3 way), and other factors that effect reception and household distribution.


My issue with WRAL NTSC is since I have the 4228 stacked with the 3018 in the attic I am receiving WRAL on both antennas (I think). I am pretty sure the 3018 is either getting WRAL off of the backend (since it is pointed to WUNC) due to WRAL being so close to my proximity. Note that this is not a problem with digital reception, only analog.


I suggest you try looking at the antenna thread and FAQ for more info as it is really a fine tuning of your particular location and determining what works best for it.


----------



## DonB2

"I suggest you try looking at the antenna thread and FAQ for more info as it is really a fine tuning of your particular location and determining what works best for it. "


I have read faqs, read old threads, on various boards until the cows come home and typically the pet answer is to "Get a rotator".


This may indeed be a solution for most ATSC viewers but the better half has enough trouble understanding an A/B switch let alone a rotator.


Consequently I am trying to come up with a set up that is as user friendly as possible.


I can attenuate the overdriven 5.1 signal but I don't want to lose 22.1 which comes in at less signal strength.


-DonB2


----------



## jerry birdwell

Regarding use of splitters/combiners, don't forget that they do not always pass DC to the amplifier or may pass it on one side only. Check specs.


----------



## DonB2

What use to be called Pax, questions:


Is the analog NTSC OTA frequency for PAX out of Rocky Mount UHF 47?


Is the digital ATSC OTA frequency for PAX out of Rocky Mount VHF 13 or 14 and is remapped to 47.1?


If so, this could explain why I get the analog signal very well off of my UHF antenna but do not get the ATSC signal at all.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"Regarding use of splitters/combiners, don't forget that they do not always pass DC to the amplifier or may pass it on one side only. Check specs"


Thanks, It is easy for me to forget that.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What use to be called Pax, questions:
> 
> 
> Is the analog NTSC OTA frequency for PAX out of Rocky Mount UHF 47?
> 
> 
> Is the digital ATSC OTA frequency for PAX out of Rocky Mount VHF 13 or 14 and is remapped to 47.1?
> 
> 
> If so, this could explain why I get the analog signal very well off of my UHF antenna but do not get the ATSC signal at all.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



ATSC is on 15.


----------



## DonB2

POSG,


Thanks and 15 is VHF correct?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> Thanks and 15 is VHF correct?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



UHF


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> Thanks and 15 is VHF correct?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



2-13


----------



## Scooper

And to further break it out

2-6 - low VHF (not very good for ATSC)

7-13 high VHF ( acceptable FOR atsc, CAN OFTEN BE RECIEVED ON A uhf ANTENNA)


14+ UHF


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Just curious - did you have any issues (or experience degraded signal strength) on receiving 22.1 after installing the jointenna?
> 
> 
> 22.1 is the closest local station (on frequency 57) to WUNC (59). The jointennas supposedly attenuate a couple frequencies +/- 2 from the joining/selected channel. (ie, 59 is completely attenuated, as are 58 and 60 to a degree, and finally 57 and 61 to a degree, on the "all" input)



No, my channel 22(.1) digital was not affected by the JoinTenna.


22DT is actually one of my most stable channels. As in, I can move/adjust the antenna, and it seems steady.


My NBC(DT) has been a little flakey of late.


I actually think I may be in the "too strong" zone for some stations.


I'm trying to match up the info (at an earlier post) of HAAT, and signal strength to see if my flakey NBC is the most powerful. I sense a visit to RadioShack in the near future.


----------



## Baler

Been kinda stagnant lately so I thought I'd stir the kettle.









http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News


----------



## Daryl L

Did anybody notice any audio problem during Supernatural on WLFL 22.1 lastnight like dialogue coming from the left side instead of center?


----------



## pkscout

Since I've had such a good time is this thread I thought I'd tell folks that I'm taking a job in Las Vegas starting in January, so I'll be hanging out here until then, and I'm hanging out in the Las Vegas thread as well to get to know folks.


They seem to have many of the same arguments about cable, satellite, OTA, and who's best, etc. The difference is they seem really mean about it. Maybe it's just our southern charm, but it seems like we mostly argue and then quit worrying about. I'll certainly miss that.


----------



## shholliday

Anybody know of a ~local place that carries poles (besides radio shack)?


I'm looking for something over 10 feet.


I need to move my antenna about 12 feet "to the left" to find a clearer path thru the trees.

Getting over the tree line may be an impossible task, so I'm trying for a much less dense place.


Any/all options will be entertained.......


I can even go crazy long, as I can use the side of the house as a stabilizer.


Thanks......................


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've had such a good time is this thread I thought I'd tell folks that I'm taking a job in Las Vegas starting in January, so I'll be hanging out here until then, and I'm hanging out in the Las Vegas thread as well to get to know folks.
> 
> 
> They seem to have many of the same arguments about cable, satellite, OTA, and who's best, etc. The difference is they seem really mean about it. Maybe it's just our southern charm, but it seems like we mostly argue and then quit worrying about. I'll certainly miss that.



Yep, and while we won't mind you telling them about us, we'll understand that what happens on the "Vegas" thread stays in Vegas










Best of luck and prosperity.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know of a ~local place that carries poles (besides radio shack)?
> 
> 
> I'm looking for something over 10 feet.
> 
> 
> I need to move my antenna about 12 feet "to the left" to find a clearer path thru the trees.
> 
> Getting over the tree line may be an impossible task, so I'm trying for a much less dense place.
> 
> 
> Any/all options will be entertained.......
> 
> 
> I can even go crazy long, as I can use the side of the house as a stabilizer.
> 
> 
> Thanks......................



Shholiday - I found mine at home depot in the tv/cable/phone area. I think they were the basic 6 foot lengths with a tapered end so you could plug one into another to make a 12 foot pole or longer.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've had such a good time is this thread I thought I'd tell folks that I'm taking a job in Las Vegas starting in January, so I'll be hanging out here until then, and I'm hanging out in the Las Vegas thread as well to get to know folks.
> 
> 
> They seem to have many of the same arguments about cable, satellite, OTA, and who's best, etc. The difference is they seem really mean about it. Maybe it's just our southern charm, but it seems like we mostly argue and then quit worrying about. I'll certainly miss that.



Good luck in Vegas. I lived in Scottsdale, AZ a few years back. Don't believe that "but it's a dry heat" crap. 117 is hot !!! You won't have to worry about trees blocking your satellite view however.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Well, I've finally had it with NBC on TWC...I'm from Indiana and love ND football (and NFL football). I'm not sure if it's TWC or NBC, so I went out today and bought a $30 indoor Radio Shack antenna. Much to my surprise, I get ALL the digital stations in the area. All with about 90-95% signal strength. I live in an apartment (moving to a new house in December). I thought I would be lucky to get the big 4 plus 22.1. So, I'm really psyched to be able to check out 22.1 and the HD offering on that station as I've never had it before in HD (I don't watch SD unless I have NO other option.


----------



## dwalton22

I currently have digital cable with TWC in cary. I have a mythTV setup and I'm looking for a way to record ESPNHD scaled down to 480p via S-video. I read that the S-video output on the SA8000HD is disabled, is there a regular digital cable box that I can get from TWC that will reduce the resolution of the HD channels so they will display via S-video? I wouldn't be recording in HD but it would be a much better source for mythTV to record from than analog cable.


----------



## BlueCamel

Greets. I'm using an antenna for OTA reception and get good signal strength over here in Durham. I have two different HDTV tuners. One is the DirecTV HD20 and the other is a FusionHDTV5 RT Gold PCI adapter I use in my MythTV box.


Prior to setting up MythTV I never noticed anything odd with the signal on WTVD 11.1. I know it is 720p while the other stations in the area seem to prefer 1080i but I'm seeing something strange in the audio track.


With MythTV I hear the sound cut in and out, but only on WTVD. (WRAL and others are fine.) So, looked at the stream using mplayer and see this going on. Notice the ERRORs for WTVD vs WRAL below.

Code:


Code:


COLLECT_SECTION, start: 64, size: 184, collected: 184%  3%  0.8% 0 0 
SKIP: 0+1, TID: 0, TLEN: 13, COLLECTED: 184
PARSE_PAT: section_len: 13, section 0/0
PROG: 1 (1-th of 1), PMT: 48
COLLECT_SECTION, start: 64, size: 184, collected: 184
SKIP: 0+1, TID: 2, TLEN: 86, COLLECTED: 184
FILL_PMT(prog=1), PMT_len: 184, IS_START: 64, TS_PID: 48, SIZE=184, M=0,
ES_CNT=2, IDX=0, PMT_PTR=0x8805300
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
ERROR, descriptor len is too long, skipping
...descr id: 0x2, len=3
...descr id: 0x6, len=1
PARSE_PMT(1 INDEX 0), STREAM: 0, FOUND pid=0x31 (49), type=0x10000002,
ES_DESCR_LENGTH: 8, bytes left: 28
...descr id: 0x5, len=4
...descr id: 0x81, len=6
...descr id: 0xa, len=4
Language Descriptor: eng
...descr id: 0x6, len=1
PARSE_PMT(1 INDEX 1), STREAM: 1, FOUND pid=0x34 (52), type=0x2000,
ES_DESCR_LENGTH: 23, bytes left: 0

Compare this to what I see using mplayer and another channel, like WRAL:

Code:


Code:


COLLECT_SECTION, start: 64, size: 184, collected: 184%  4%  1.0% 0 0 
SKIP: 0+1, TID: 0, TLEN: 13, COLLECTED: 184
PARSE_PAT: section_len: 13, section 0/0
PROG: 1 (1-th of 1), PMT: 48
COLLECT_SECTION, start: 64, size: 184, collected: 184
SKIP: 0+1, TID: 2, TLEN: 79, COLLECTED: 184
FILL_PMT(prog=1), PMT_len: 184, IS_START: 64, TS_PID: 48, SIZE=184, M=0,
ES_CNT=3, IDX=0, PMT_PTR=0x8805300
PROG DESCR, TAG=5, LEN=4(4)
...descr id: 0x11, len=1
...descr id: 0x10, len=6
...descr id: 0x6, len=1
...descr id: 0x86, len=7
PARSE_PMT(1 INDEX 0), STREAM: 0, FOUND pid=0x31 (49), type=0x10000002,
ES_DESCR_LENGTH: 23, bytes left: 32
...descr id: 0x5, len=4
...descr id: 0x81, len=8
...descr id: 0xa, len=4
Language Descriptor: eng
PARSE_PMT(1 INDEX 1), STREAM: 1, FOUND pid=0x34 (52), type=0x2000,
ES_DESCR_LENGTH: 22, bytes left: 5
PARSE_PMT(1 INDEX 2), STREAM: 2, FOUND pid=0x3a (58), type=0xffffffff,
ES_DESCR_LENGTH: 0, bytes left: 0

So, basic question. Does anyone else have issues with WTVD audio cutting in and out on various equipment? For what it's worth, mplayer, xine and my DirecTV HD20 playback the audio fine. MythTV is choking on it. I'm guessing it's due to the apparently errors with the audio encoding?


Any ideas, thoughts, or out right help would be fantastic.


----------



## AaronChiles

I am a student an NCSU and am having a major dilemma with my setup in my dorm. I am on the 12th Floor all the way on the westside of campus. On my Philips 30" HDTV I get all the channels I need (ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX, with a couple others). I just got a projector and bought a Samsung SIR-T451 ASTC/QAM Tuner. I am using ComTech (Univeristy) cable and it is not picking up anything at all. I tried getting OTA channels and it is not picking anything up at all either? I am using a little Philips Anntenae 30 dollars at Walmart. Any suggetsions or questions about my setup? I really want to watch local HD channels on my projector.



*Scratch That* I just had to set my anntena up on top of my projector screen mount.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## CCsoftball7

OK, now that I have OTA 22.1, what shows are available in HD? I would like to check out the station as another alternative for HD programming. I searched this thread and came up with nothing.


Thanks in advance.


Jeff


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've had such a good time is this thread I thought I'd tell folks that I'm taking a job in Las Vegas starting in January, so I'll be hanging out here until then, and I'm hanging out in the Las Vegas thread as well to get to know folks.
> 
> 
> They seem to have many of the same arguments about cable, satellite, OTA, and who's best, etc. The difference is they seem really mean about it. Maybe it's just our southern charm, but it seems like we mostly argue and then quit worrying about. I'll certainly miss that.



Damn!! You're one of the good guys.

Can you get Posg a job?







Just kiddin' Posg.









Good luck with the transition from the "Bible Belt" to "Sin City".

Maybe at least the Vegas Thread won't have the moderators called in when you get a little off topic.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I've had such a good time is this thread I thought I'd tell folks that I'm taking a job in Las Vegas starting in January, so I'll be hanging out here until then, and I'm hanging out in the Las Vegas thread as well to get to know folks.
> 
> 
> They seem to have many of the same arguments about cable, satellite, OTA, and who's best, etc. The difference is they seem really mean about it. Maybe it's just our southern charm, but it seems like we mostly argue and then quit worrying about. I'll certainly miss that.



Good luck in Vegas dude.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With MythTV I hear the sound cut in and out, but only on WTVD. (WRAL and others are fine.) So, looked at the stream using mplayer and see this going on. Notice the ERRORs for WTVD vs WRAL below.



I have a MythTv box, and I even use the same tuner as you. I have no problems with WTVD. I have not checked mplayer on the recordings though.


I think the stream errors might be a red herring, and it might be a video issue with 720p. To check this, see if Fox is OK; FOX is 720p also.


When I was setting up my MythTV box, I has a problem playing 720p even though 1080i was fine. It would manifest itself with horrible audio stuttering, while the video was mostly OK. This turned out to be some video related thing. I think disabling xvmc, and adjusting the sync (OpenGL vs rtc) made it go a way. It was over a year ago, so my memory is fuzzy. Good luck!


Drew


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a MythTv box, and I even use the same tuner as you. I have no problems with WTVD. I have not checked mplayer on the recordings though.
> 
> Drew



If you still have your MythTV box hooked up to the Onkyo, could you tell me if you're using a spdif connection? Also, when playing shows from WTVD, does the Onkyo say 'PCM fs 48kHz' on the LCD or does it detect DD 2.0 or DD 5.1?


Appreciate the help! I'll also double check my video settings. I'm not using XvMC but am using OpenGL Vblank syncs. I'll try with RTC and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you still have your MythTV box hooked up to the Onkyo



I think you have me confused with a different poster. I never had an Onkyo. FWIW, I do use SPDIF. The cable runs right to my TV. I'm not much on sound, but my TV's audio/video inputs are paired, and to use DVI in, you must use the SPDIF input if you want the sound to come from the same input. After hours of fooling around trying to make a good .asourdrc, I just decided to put 'options snd-pcm-oss adsp_map=4' in /etc/modprobe.conf, and tell myth to use /dev/adsp.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor

FYI for those interested, they changed the pricing on Road Runner Premium. 8mb down used to be like 75 bucks, now its only 9.95 more than what normal road runner is...

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...nnerTurbo.html


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI for those interested, they changed the pricing on Road Runner Premium. 8mb down used to be like 75 bucks, now its only 9.95 more than what normal road runner is...



Ha. I wonder what the bandwidth during peak times is?


I have the standard RR, which is supposed to be good for 5Mb. I get close to that (4Mb/s) in the morning. But as soon as the late afternoon comes, bandwidth drops through the floor (generally 768Kb/s or less). I've been thinking of upgrading my 5Mb TWC RR to a 1.5Mb DSL connection, in hopes the DSL will be faster during peak times.


BTW, this has been happening over the last year or so. Probably as more people get online, and start downloading larger and larger things. Three years ago, I got close to the advertised bandwidth all the time.


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ha. I wonder what the bandwidth during peak times is?
> 
> 
> I have the standard RR, which is supposed to be good for 5Mb. I get close to that (4Mb/s) in the morning. But as soon as the late afternoon comes, bandwidth drops through the floor (generally 768Kb/s or less). I've been thinking of upgrading my 5Mb TWC RR to a 1.5Mb DSL connection, in hopes the DSL will be faster during peak times.



I dropped TWC for Verizon two years ago. I think the best I ever managed on the "5mb" RR was about 1mb (even after having techs out to the house five times). my "slower" Verizon DSL is consistently 2.7mb or so (on a 3mb plan) no matter what time of day I try it. I wish companies had to actually get within some percentage of their plan to be able to advertise it. Selling a 5mb download when you can only get 20% of that speed seems like false advertising to me.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I dropped TWC for Verizon two years ago. I think the best I ever managed on the "5mb" RR was about 1mb (even after having techs out to the house five times). my "slower" Verizon DSL is consistently 2.7mb or so (on a 3mb plan) no matter what time of day I try it. I wish companies had to actually get within some percentage of their plan to be able to advertise it. Selling a 5mb download when you can only get 20% of that speed seems like false advertising to me.




Doing speed tests with speakeasy.net, I'm getting about 7.5mbit/s now. I was at 4.7mbit/s before the change kicked in. I can't complain at all.


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody know the formula to calculate a QAM Channel number from its frequency?


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know the formula to calculate a QAM Channel number from its frequency?


 http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn!! You're one of the good guys.
> 
> Can you get Posg a job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' Posg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the transition from the "Bible Belt" to "Sin City".
> 
> Maybe at least the Vegas Thread won't have the moderators called in when you get a little off topic.



I did my time in the desert, thank you very much sir.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know the formula to calculate a QAM Channel number from its frequency?



Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.

Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know the formula to calculate a QAM Channel number from its frequency?




Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI for those interested, they changed the pricing on Road Runner Premium. 8mb down used to be like 75 bucks, now its only 9.95 more than what normal road runner is...
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...nnerTurbo.html




thank you FiOS and your 20Mb connections for showing Road Runner the stupidity in their pricing.


----------



## DonB2

shholliday,


I ordered the AntennaJoiner today as per your info on this board and Thanks!


I figured it was high time to order it seeing as I have caught the better half twice now trying to receive 4.1 via my Garner farm 4228 antenna. The a/b switch is just too much for her to handle. And I don't blame her. It is a PITA to keep switching and the wireless signal barely gets up to the attic which is two floors away.


WRAL gives away antennas to promote HD , PBS ought to give away antenna joiners







. But I will just think of it as a silent donation to PBS.


I think I will replace the Powered Square Shooter with another 4228 or equivalent soon. I am not impressed with the Square Shooter for picking up 4.1 as I think I need range not direction to get it in reliably.


If the antenna Joiner works for me my next nut to crack will be to receive PAX or whatever it is called these days.


I do not hear anyone talking about receiving PAX on this board.



-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not hear anyone talking about receiving PAX on this board.



Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


You got something against Diagnosis Murder and Charlies Angels?










-Donb2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> You got something against Diagnosis Murder and Charlies Angels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Donb2



Yes, the fact that they're not only still on the air, but that they're PAX's marquee programming.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwalton22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have digital cable with TWC in cary. I have a mythTV setup and I'm looking for a way to record ESPNHD scaled down to 480p via S-video. I read that the S-video output on the SA8000HD is disabled, is there a regular digital cable box that I can get from TWC that will reduce the resolution of the HD channels so they will display via S-video? I wouldn't be recording in HD but it would be a much better source for mythTV to record from than analog cable.



Two things:

You can shift the SA8000HD to SD mode, and that will enable the Svideo. I believe its the channel up and volume up buttons at the same time on the box...or some other combo between those four buttons. I would test it out, but its a pain to shift back







(but its not a big problem). Also I believe the PIP window outputs on Svideo all of the time, so you could potentially leave your recording in the PIP window and capture it that way.


One thing though, the SA boxes letterbox HD material...ie, if you capture via Svideo, youll get gray bars on your capture. However, the Pace box that TWC has just squeezes the video to fit...so you should be able to get a much better picture with it, then just stretch it back to 16:9 and youre good to go.


----------



## pen15nv

Has there been any more news on TWC adding ESPN2-HD? It was announced on HDBeat almost 2 months ago that it would be added in the next 30-60 days:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/08/11...-espn2hd-soon/ 


Now, I know that the 60 days aren't up yet, but come on!!! I know when they added ESPN-HD 2 years ago, it just appeared a few hours before the S Carolina v Georgia game, so I'm hoping they continue that tradition and add it just in time for me to watch S Carolina v Kentucky next Saturday...


Go Gamecocks!!!


----------



## raleigh1208

I saw the earlier post saying the Road Runner Premium service is now only $10 a month more than regular Road Runner, which I have. When it was $30 extra I wasn't interested, but at $10 extra I'll take another luck. Does anyone on this board have the Premium service and can comment on it? Noticeably faster?


Raleigh1208


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the earlier post saying the Road Runner Premium service is now only $10 a month more than regular Road Runner, which I have. When it was $30 extra I wasn't interested, but at $10 extra I'll take another luck. Does anyone on this board have the Premium service and can comment on it? Noticeably faster?
> 
> 
> Raleigh1208




I got it the day I posted. I consistantly get 7.5mbit at all times during the day now.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has there been any more news on TWC adding ESPN2-HD? It was announced on HDBeat almost 2 months ago that it would be added in the next 30-60 days:
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/08/11...-espn2hd-soon/
> 
> 
> Now, I know that the 60 days aren't up yet, but come on!!! I know when they added ESPN-HD 2 years ago, it just appeared a few hours before the S Carolina v Georgia game, so I'm hoping they continue that tradition and add it just in time for me to watch S Carolina v Kentucky next Saturday...
> 
> 
> Go Gamecocks!!!



Email Fred Dressler (Corp VP of Programming for TWC) and ask him. He's the one who negotiates the contracts.

[email protected]


----------



## Oznec

I was having the pixelation problem and lack of live features when I hooked up my external drive. I emailed TW and this is what they said:





Dear Customer


TRACKING NUMBER: 97276



Inquiry: As per AVS forum and its helpful people I have hooked up an external

hard drive to my 8300 hd dvr. The problem i'm having is that the live

buffering and controls do not work when this drive is hooked up. I

cannot pause live tv anymore and also the signal gets lost/scrambles

much more often with the drive hooked up. They said something about

the live buffering going to the drive with the most free sapce but no live

buffer reserved space being allocated on the external drive. Any

fixes to these problems in the works or any known fixes?

thanks





Response:Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately none of our DVR'S has the ability to support an external hard drive. We have not been advised that this will changed.





Please let us know if we can be of any additional assistance.


Thank you for using Time Warner Cable.

Sophia

Time Warner Cable Support

Raleigh, NC

919-595-4892

1-866-489-2669


----------



## msm96wolf

I am loving this new DVR. but I am in shock the CBS and FOX are not on the Service for Directv. Apparently Capitol Broadcasting is upset only 75% of their customer can get it. This is insane. I was curious if there were any other HR20 users ready to bombard WRAL with e-mail to get this resolved. WRAL says since the offer a HD anntena, that is a solution to this issue. The idea having to put an antenna for a device to eliminate the need for an antenna is insane.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msm96wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am loving this new DVR. but I am in shock the CBS and FOX are not on the Service for Directv. Apparently Capitol Broadcasting is upset only 75% of their customer can get it. This is insane. I was curious if there were any other HR20 users ready to bombard WRAL with e-mail to get this resolved. WRAL says since the offer a HD anntena, that is a solution to this issue. The idea having to put an antenna for a device to eliminate the need for an antenna is insane.



CBS and FOX are not available from DirecTV in HD because of 2 reasons:


1- DirecTV has not yet deployed the MPEG4 HD locals-in-local for our area

2- CBS and FOX are locally owned and operated.


What I mean in 2 is that NBC and ABC are available as a "national" feed on DirecTV because those two stations are owned by their respective networks, so what you actually get is the New York feed of NBC and ABC.


This is not a WRAL issue, and emailing them isn't going to help any. When DirecTV gets around to our market you will be able to get the HD versions of all the locals (well, HD-Lite anyway) on your new DVR. Oh, and an external antenna won't help, as DirecTV has disabled the OTA antenna on their "new and improved" non-TiVo DVR. So much for progress.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS and FOX are not available from DirecTV in HD because of 2 reasons:
> 
> 
> 1- DirecTV has not yet deployed the MPEG4 HD locals-in-local for our area
> 
> 2- CBS and FOX are locally owned and operated.
> 
> 
> What I mean in 2 is that NBC and ABC are available as a "national" feed on DirecTV because those two stations are owned by their respective networks, so what you actually get is the New York feed of NBC and ABC.
> 
> 
> This is not a WRAL issue, and emailing them isn't going to help any. When DirecTV gets around to our market you will be able to get the HD versions of all the locals (well, HD-Lite anyway) on your new DVR. Oh, and an external antenna won't help, as DirecTV has disabled the OTA antenna on their "new and improved" non-TiVo DVR. So much for progress.



Didnt NBC17 recently get sold by NBC so its no longer 'Owned and Operated' and thus ineligable for the network feed?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didnt NBC17 recently get sold by NBC so its no longer 'Owned and Operated' and thus ineligable for the network feed?



I thought of that just after I posted. I think they have been sold, but I don't know when that takes affect or when it will affect the availability of the New York feed. I get all my network HD off-the-air anyway, so I haven't been paying that close attention.


----------



## raleigh1208

In considering whether to jump from regular Road Runner to Road Runner Premium for the extra $10 a month, I started measuring the signal I am currently getting on Road Runner, using the test included on the TW-Road Runner web site, and the results were very disappointing. I may need for TW to come out and test my connections and lines. I had a buddy who had TW come out and they put in a new line to his house, and his signal strength jumped significantly.


I'd like to measure my signal strength for Road Runner using something other than the TW test. What's another good web site for testing your broadband signal strength?


Thanks in advance,


Raleigh1208


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to measure my signal strength for Road Runner using something other than the TW test. What's another good web site for testing your broadband signal strength?


 Speakeasy


----------



## holl_ands

You will get a more meaningful test of the capability of your local loop if you test against a nearby server (vice speakeasy.com in Seattle).


There are a large number of I-N speed test sites here:
http://www.dslreports.com/stest 


Also note the link quality tests, the ability to compare your results to other users and MAPS to display the expansion of FiOS/FiOS-TV to a neighborhood near you....


----------



## msm96wolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS and FOX are not available from DirecTV in HD because of 2 reasons:
> 
> 
> 1- DirecTV has not yet deployed the MPEG4 HD locals-in-local for our area
> 
> 2- CBS and FOX are locally owned and operated.
> 
> 
> What I mean in 2 is that NBC and ABC are available as a "national" feed on DirecTV because those two stations are owned by their respective networks, so what you actually get is the New York feed of NBC and ABC.
> 
> 
> This is not a WRAL issue, and emailing them isn't going to help any. When DirecTV gets around to our market you will be able to get the HD versions of all the locals (well, HD-Lite anyway) on your new DVR. Oh, and an external antenna won't help, as DirecTV has disabled the OTA antenna on their "new and improved" non-TiVo DVR. So much for progress.



You are incorrect, I am currently watching the HD MPEG 4 for NBC, ABC, and CW.


From WRAL Station Manager it sounds like a money issue not a techinical issue. The OTA is suppose to be available late 2006. So emailing may them may help.


-----Original Message-----

From: deCourt, Chuck [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2006 2:49 PM

To:

Cc: Brandes, Matt

Subject: RE: WRAL Feedback


Dear Samuel,


Let me assure you that WRAL wants everyone in the market to be able to receive and enjoy our HD signal.


As I mentioned earlier, WRAL and WRAZ have been working with DirecTV to reach an agreement that will provide all viewers in the Raleigh market our HD signals. However, at this time DirecTV has only offered to provide the WRAL and WRAZ HD signals to less than 75% of the market which we find unacceptable. We are continuing to negotiate in good faith with DirecTV and look forward to a speedy resolution. Meanwhile, WRAL would be happy to provide you a free over the air antenna for your home.


Samuel, if you would be kind enough to provide us with your home address and phone number we will generate a signal study to determine the exact antenna required for your location. By receiving the local stations over the air, your HD picture quality will be far superior to what DirecTV or Dish will be able to provide. Also, you will be able to see the additional standard definition channels provided by the local broadcasters. WRAL and WRAZ have been providing a local 24 hour news channel and weather channel for over 4 years. You will also be able to enjoy ABC and NBC additional SD channels which are not provided by DirecTV or Dish.


Again, thank you for taking the time to contact WRAL.


Respectfully,


Chuck deCourt

Station Manager


Then the request I got for asking for the waiver:

From: deCourt, Chuck


To:


CC: Brandes, Matt


Sent: Wed Sep 13 16:19:42 2006


Subject: RE: WRAL Feedback




Dear Samuel,




I understand your desire for a waiver. However, the pay provider you have chosen does not have the rights to provide WRAL or WRAL HD on their system. There are other choices you may make to receive WRAL and WRAZ in HD. Time Warner has the HD signals and of course we provide it free over the air.




While I appreciate your offer to drop a waiver if we were to grant it, historically, every time SHIVERA law has been renewed by congress, the distant feed subscribers have been grandfathered in. Furthermore, it is the position of WRAL and WRAZ not to grant waivers for pay systems that have not reach agreements with us.




Again, we would be happy to supply you with a free over-the-air antenna to enjoy all of the local HD channels in superior quality to DirecTV.




Respectfully,




Chuck deCourt


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msm96wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are incorrect, I am currently watching the HD MPEG 4 for NBC, ABC, and CW.



No, I'm not. You are confused. ABC, NBC, and CW are all done as *NATIONAL* feeds. They may or may not be in MPEG4, but that isn't the point. What you are trying to do is get a waiver from WRAL to allow you to get the national CBS HD feed, and that isn't generally granted if it is possible for you to get the signal OTA. Once DirecTV roles out LiL HD support for our area you will be able to get the HD signals for CBS and FOX that way.


What the program manager was trying to tell you was that they are working with DirecTV on providing the HD feed for the LiL service. I didn't see anything there about money, just a desire for everyone to be able to get the service. Not that it really matters since DirecTV doesn't provide HD LiL for this area anyway.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.



I am afraid you are wrong. According to DirecTV's own web site when you enter in the Zip Code 27601 for Raleigh, NC the following stations are listed available in HD.:


WTVD, WNCN and WLFL only. WRAL and WRAZ are not listed available in HD but their analogs are. Go check it out. DirecTV has also achnowledged in a press release that the Raleigh market does have HD LIL available.


High-definition (HD) local channels from DIRECTV are also available in your area. To receive them you will need an HD system

Available Channels

Network Affiliate Local Channel # 3-Digit Channel # (older receivers) HD Channel #

PBS UNC 4 944

CBS WRAL 5 945

ABC WTVD 11 946 11

NBC WNCN 17 947 17

CW WLFL 22 948 22

MNT WRDC 28 949

UNI WUVC 40 950

I i 47 255

FOX WRAZ 50 951


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am afraid you are wrong. According to DirecTV's own web site when you enter in the Zip Code 27601 for Raleigh, NC the following stations are listed available in HD.:



My bad. I have no idea how I missed the annoucement. I guess because I don't really care about MPEG4 locals (I get all my HD OTA) and I'll be ditching DirecTV at some point (probably when my HDTiVo dies) anyway.


----------



## dslate69

 http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/061003/20061003006230.html?.v=1 


ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH - News) issued the following statement regarding recent developments in the Tivo Inc. v. EchoStar Communications Corp. lawsuit:

Tuesday October 3, 5:48 pm ET


"We are pleased the Federal Court found that EchoStar has a 'substantial case on the merits' and blocked the Texas decision for the duration of the appeal. This action by the Federal Court reinforces our belief that the Texas court made significant errors during the trial process and we look forward to complete vindication of our position.


As a result of the Court action, our customers will not be disrupted and all of our DVR models will continue to be available through the EchoStar distribution system."


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msm96wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, WRAL would be happy to provide you a free over the air antenna for your home.



To go on a bit of an aside: is anyone having issues with the WRAZ OTA signal? I live in a bit of a low spot with trees in the way. I get WRAL OTA just fine, but WRAZ likes to break up and pixellate when I try to watch Panthers' games. Given they are the same company / same tower, I'm kind of surprised, unless WRAZ's transmitter is lower on the tower or something.


I also seem to be getting NBC OTA just fine, while ABC rarely comes in at all.


Since my DirecTV is shooting through a gap in trees and one of the Spaceway satellites is to the left of the existing ones (and thus likely blocked), I'm looking at either getting someone out here who can move my antenna higher to get a better look at the towers, or switching to Time Warner ( *shudder* ).


----------



## DonB2

SHHOliday,


My joinantenna came in. At first I was concerned that I may have ordered the wrong type. But than I reread your post below:


"The JoinTenna blocks channel 59 from the line, and ~only lets channel 59 in on the other line. One line goes from the jointenna to the hdtv device."


And that answered my questions.


Now I just got to connect it.


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To go on a bit of an aside: is anyone having issues with the WRAZ OTA signal? I live in a bit of a low spot with trees in the way. I get WRAL OTA just fine, but WRAZ likes to break up and pixellate when I try to watch Panthers' games. Given they are the same company / same tower, I'm kind of surprised, unless WRAZ's transmitter is lower on the tower or something.
> 
> 
> I also seem to be getting NBC OTA just fine, while ABC rarely comes in at all.
> 
> 
> Since my DirecTV is shooting through a gap in trees and one of the Spaceway satellites is to the left of the existing ones (and thus likely blocked), I'm looking at either getting someone out here who can move my antenna higher to get a better look at the towers, or switching to Time Warner ( *shudder* ).



I haven't been having any issues at all. I watched the Panther's game on Sunday and from the 6-8th innings of last night's Yankee game...No issues.


----------



## DonB2

gstelmack,


I have found it perplexing also as to why the two don't have exact same quality reception. Maybe they use different Xmitters or are xmitting at different levels of full power if such a thing is possible.


Or maybe one is transmitting on a frequency that is less susceptible to outside noise influence.


Do you have a booster on the OTA signal coming in?


-DONB2


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a booster on the OTA signal coming in?



Yes. Since I'm in a low spot, I don't get the strongest signals to begin with, so I need an amp to receive anything.


----------



## DonB2

*Antenna Joiner issues.*


Well so far I am having no luck with the Channel Master antenna Joiner model 0583-3 CH59 I got from Warren Electronics.

http://www.channelmaster.com/pages/TVS/Passives.htm 


I ordered it as found in another post with 59 for PBS.


I disconnected my A/B switch and connected up the antennajoiner with my 4228 antenna and amp connected on the "All" input of the antenna joiner and the Powered Square Shooter on the "59" input.


I than went downstairs to see the results.



4.1 - No reception at all.

5.1 - very weak signal 69 to 72 max - this is normally a strong signal.

11.1 - Ok signal and maybe better than normal.

17.1 - Not sure

22.1 - No reception

28.1 - Seemed about the same as usual

47.1 - Actually got a picture - once, than it dropped off.

50.1 - No reception.



I than went back up in the attic and swapped the connections although I felt that this would not be a correct install.


The results were as follows:


4.1 - No reception at all.

5.1 - Signal Strength in the 80's

11.1 - Ok signal and maybe better than normal.

17.1 - Ok Reception

22.1 - Ok Reception

28.1 - Seemed about the same as usual

47.1 - No picture

50.1 - Ok reception



So I am no better off with the Antenna joiner at least at present.


I have the following questions:


1. Do I need to match cable length as mentioned below:


"The other tidbit with the JoinTenna is that you want the coaxial cable that runs from antenna to be the same length as the coaxial cable running from the (channel 59) antenna."


2. Am I getting all my stations except PBS in the second configuration above via the square Shooter? I find this hard to believe and will connect it directly tonight to see.


3. Is the antennajoiner dropping too many db's killing the PBS reception?


4. Did I order the wrong antennajoiner or get a defective one?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Antenna Joiner issues.*
> 
> 
> Well so far I am having no luck with the Channel Master antenna Joiner model 0583-3 CH59 I got from Warren Electronics.
> 
> http://www.channelmaster.com/pages/TVS/Passives.htm
> 
> 
> I ordered it as found in another post with 59 for PBS.
> 
> 
> I disconnected my A/B switch and connected up the antennajoiner with my 4228 antenna and amp connected on the "All" input of the antenna joiner and the Powered Square Shooter on the "59" input.
> 
> 
> I than went downstairs to see the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1 - No reception at all.
> 
> 5.1 - very weak signal 69 to 72 max - this is normally a strong signal.
> 
> 11.1 - Ok signal and maybe better than normal.
> 
> 17.1 - Not sure
> 
> 22.1 - No reception
> 
> 28.1 - Seemed about the same as usual
> 
> 47.1 - Actually got a picture - once, than it dropped off.
> 
> 50.1 - No reception.
> 
> 
> 
> I than went back up in the attic and swapped the connections although I felt that this would not be a correct install.
> 
> 
> The results were as follows:
> 
> 
> 4.1 - No reception at all.
> 
> 5.1 - Signal Strength in the 80's
> 
> 11.1 - Ok signal and maybe better than normal.
> 
> 17.1 - Ok Reception
> 
> 22.1 - Ok Reception
> 
> 28.1 - Seemed about the same as usual
> 
> 47.1 - No picture
> 
> 50.1 - Ok reception
> 
> 
> 
> So I am no better off with the Antenna joiner at least at present.
> 
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need to match cable length as mentioned below:
> 
> 
> "The other tidbit with the JoinTenna is that you want the coaxial cable that runs from antenna to be the same length as the coaxial cable running from the (channel 59) antenna."
> 
> 
> 2. Am I getting all my stations except PBS in the second configuration above via the square Shooter? I find this hard to believe and will connect it directly tonight to see.
> 
> 
> 3. Is the antennajoiner dropping too many db's killing the PBS reception?
> 
> 
> 4. Did I order the wrong antennajoiner or get a defective one?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



1) The cables do not need to be the same length


2) The square shooter is a realitively non-directional antenna. Not good. Multipath is the enemy is digital reception, not low signal levels.


Hint. Orient the channel 59 antenna first by connecting it, and it only directly to your TV, then tie it in with the other antenna.


The 4228 may be too directional for your application. It's beamwidth is only about 15 degrees. The propogation paths for each channel will vary even if they originate from the same location. Often you cannot find a sweet spot that satisfies all channels.


Get cable.


----------



## DonB2

"The square shooter is a realitively non-directional antenna."


- Interesting as its directional capabilites were its strong selling point. IMHO - it sucks as a long range antenna and about the same distance capability as the Silver Shooter.



Multipath is the enemy is digital reception, not low signal levels.


I agree, but why am I not seeing any PBS? Never appeared to have multipath issues with it before. The main problem I had with PBS was weak signal strength coming from the SS and I needed to add a RCA booster to get enough signal to make it downstairs.


I am guessing weaksignal is the issue with why I can't see PBS downstairs using the Antennajoiner. But I am perplexed why I had to hook up the joiner backwards to see the other channels. I would think they would not have been being passed through.


Get cable - Ha HA


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "The square shooter is a realitively non-directional antenna."
> 
> 
> - Interesting as its directional capabilites were its strong selling point. IMHO - it sucks as a long range antenna and about the same distance capability as the Silver Shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Multipath is the enemy is digital reception, not low signal levels.
> 
> 
> I agree, but why am I not seeing any PBS? Never appeared to have multipath issues with it before. The main problem I had with PBS was weak signal strength coming from the SS and I needed to add a RCA booster to get enough signal to make it downstairs.
> 
> 
> I am guessing weaksignal is the issue with why I can't see PBS downstairs using the Antennajoiner. But I am perplexed why I had to hook up the joiner backwards to see the other channels. I would think they would not have been being passed through.
> 
> 
> Get cable - Ha HA
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Just of of curiosity, where are you located ???


----------



## shholliday

Ok............ I may have made a mistake in the "overlap" issue with Channel 59 and Channel 57.


I did not test Channel 57, _without_ the PBS antenna attached to the JoinTenna.

As in , I didn't measure the strength of channel 57 ... with the JoinTenna in the mix....but without the PBS antenna attached.

When I detached my antenna.....my 57 numbers were low.

However, when I had the and the pbs antenna installed, I was getting good 57 strength.

My error is that maybe the pbs antenna was picking up channel 57 signal.

I'm not sure, I'm just reporting it as I know it now.


...................



> Quote:
> DonB2
> 
> 1. Do I need to match cable length as mentioned below:



I can't say for sure. When I made my setup, I made both cables the same length.

I'm not using about 10 feet of one cable, but my thought was why tempt it and add another variable to the equation?

Thus I made them the same length, to the inch.

( I cut new cables at the same time from my 1000ft spool )



DonB2:

Are you running any amps in the mix at all?

When I tried running my antenna (RadioShack omni) which was amplified, it messed up my numbers.

It could have been the multipath of the "omni" part of this antenna. Or maybe it was something else.

I reported this issue earlier, and I think someone wrote "do the amplifying ~before running it into the join tenna".

I did that, but still got screwy numbers.


My setup is a non amplified CM 4228 and an non amplified CM 3022 for the pbs.

And it is working.

( and antenna(s))


















I just ordered an amplifier. I'm kinda experimenting with it.

(one experiment is to try and get some non raleigh stations, on a third antenna (the radio shack version of the cm 3022).

But I'm going to try and find time to hook the amp up to the CM4228 (my ) and see if that throws off the signal strength.


Anyway. If I didn't catch it then I'm sorry, but if you have any amps in your setup, please describe them.


But as gstelmack illuded to:

I get the antenna pointed and maxed out, wired straight to whatever hd box you have. I'm getting mid 80's on the .


Then I do the wire into the join tenna. And I'm still in the 80's. Maybe I lose 2-4 "bars", but not radically off.


My guess is something to do with the amps, and not a bad jointenna. But that's my guess.



Lastly, are all your connectors in good shape? I'm talking about the f connectors, and their connections to the cable.

I was getting some weird results using "screw on type f connectors" until I came to my senses and installed new crimp style ones. This was a while back, but it got rid of some signal strength up and downness.


..


However said "Antenna Pointing is an Art, not a Science" was dead on.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> The 4228 may be too directional for your application. It's beamwidth is only about 15 degrees. The propogation paths for each channel will vary even if they originate from the same location. Often you cannot find a sweet spot that satisfies all channels.




Yeah, this was the biggest thing I debated between the 4228 and the 3021(or4221).


Here are the specs below.


NBC17 seems to be my only problem child (on my ) as I get 80's on it, but if I move the antenna, I can get a better signal, but I sacrafice the others.


> Quote:
> Channel Master Antenna model CM4221A Channel Master CM 3021
> 
> This is a Large Directional antenna and yeilds a beam width of about 45 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Channel Master CM 4228 8-Bay Bowtie UHF Antenna (CM4228)
> 
> This is a Large Directional antenna and yeilds a beam width of about 15 degrees.



Antenna Rotators and DVR's were not made for each other.


----------



## DonB2

shholiday,


"Lastly, are all your connectors in good shape? I'm talking about the f connectors, and their connections to the cable.

I was getting some weird results using "screw on type f connectors" until I came to my senses and installed new crimp style ones. This was a while back, but it got rid of some signal strength up and downness.

"


I am presently using factory cables with Screw on connectors. They appeared to work fine with A/B switch but who knows.


I see 53 is 5.1 and 57 is 22.1. Maybe the Join antenna was cutting out 22.1 as I noticed and partially cutting out 5.1.


I still can't figure why I got no PBS however with either connection found on the Join antenna.



"Antenna Rotators and DVR's were not made for each other."


You can say that again. And I would add the "Better Half" to that.


Sounds like I would be better off with the CM 3021 for my all antenna. Could explain why I have to rotate it occasionly to ensure 11.1 comes in. I assume the 3021 is much larger than the 4228?



-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

My Set Up:


CM 4228 hanging from one end of Attic hopefulling pulling in 5.1,11.1,17.1,22.1,28.1, and 50.1. The 4228 is amplified with a Channel master 7777 with amp next to 4228 and than coax run power supply plugged in at other end of the attic.


Powered Square Shooter at other end of attic. The Square Shooter which is powered also goes thru a inexpensive RCA amplifier I got at Home Depot - I forget the DB gain on the RCA. This Antenna is used only for PBS 4.1.


These two set ups plug into my Radio Shack Remote A/B switch that is switched via a Radio Shack 100 ft max radio remote repeater. This is located nearer the SS.


Than the output of the A/B switch drops down to the 1st floor where the Pioneer Plasma with Built in ATSC tuner is.


I have tried the SS without the extra RCA amp and was having reception issues.


I have used the 4228 without the CM7777 but had 11.1 reception issues as well as 22.1 issues.


All Coax is the better quality style which is sold already made up with connectors at Home Depot and other such stores.


-DonB2


----------



## shholliday

Channel Master CM 3021

Size: 4" x 20" x 35" (L x W x H)


Channel Master CM 4228

Size: 6.5 x 39.5 x 36 (L x W x H)



No, the 4228 is larger. Especially the width, which is the left and right (horizontal) as you look at this picture of the 3021.













> Quote:
> I am presently using factory cables with Screw on connectors.



When I mentioned "screw on", I was talking about screwing them onto the ~~cable, not what you screw onto the "stubby" thing on the back of the TV/Device/Etc.

Crimping the connector onto the cable is much better.


Here is a picture of a "twist on" (or screw on as I called it)










Notice you can't crimp the body, its too sturdy. You twist it on. Its kinda of a crapshoot if it makes good contact.



> Quote:
> I see 53 is 5.1 and 57 is 22.1. Maybe the Join antenna was cutting out 22.1 as I noticed and partially cutting out 5.1.



57 could be altered by the 59/JoinTenna, because I think those things have a +/- 2 on them.

53 would be way outside that +/- 2 range.


I guess its back to the testing board again, but hopefully with each step, you can rule out or rule in possibilties with the new knowledge.


You didn't mention your amp situation, btw.


................


----------



## DonB2

Thanks for the info on the antenna,


"You didn't mention your amp situation, btw."


I decided to do it in two posts after I blew away the first post accidently going to Antennaweb.org










I used those screw ones in the past and I agree a crap shoot.


I purchased a crimping tool and crimp on connectors from Home Depot awhile back but have mostly used factory cables with connectors already attached.


-Don


----------



## DonB2

So is everyone in agreement that the side labeled 59 on the modified by factory CM 0585-3 antennajoiner is where I hook up the PBS only antenna and that only 59 +/- passes thru on this input.


And that the "All" input connects to the antenna that points at Garner and picks up all the other channels such as 5.1 and 11.1 and does not pass through 59.


And that if I had TWC all my problems except money would be solved.


DonB2


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> CM 4228 hanging from one end of Attic hopefulling pulling in 5.1,11.1,17.1,22.1,28.1, and 50.1. The 4228 is amplified with a Channel master 7777 with amp next to 4228 and than coax run power supply plugged in at other end of the attic.
> 
> 
> Powered Square Shooter at other end of attic. The Square Shooter which is powered also goes thru a inexpensive RCA amplifier I got at Home Depot - I forget the DB gain on the RCA. This Antenna is used only for PBS 4.1.
> 
> 
> These two set ups plug into my Radio Shack Remote A/B switch that is switched via a Radio Shack 100 ft max radio remote repeater. This is located nearer the SS.
> 
> 
> Than the output of the A/B switch drops down to the 1st floor where the Pioneer Plasma with Built in ATSC tuner is.




Ok.

THis is one good reason not to have a built in tuner.

I actually take my tuner (HD10-250) on the roof with me, with a 13" TV.

After I get that far, I take them into the attic (where my JoinTenna is)

Then I go for the main TV.


My fiance was going to kill me if I asked "What's it say now?", yelling down from the roof.


But you have a long chain, and many variables.


Can you try both, with No amps... with the JoinTenna?

Or do you get squat-signal at the TV if you do this?





> Quote:
> So is everyone in agreement that the side labeled 59 on the modified by factory CM 0585-3 antennajoiner is where I hook up the PBS only antenna and that only 59 +/- passes thru on this input.



I say Yes.



> Quote:
> And that the "All" input connects to the antenna that points at Garner and picks up all the other channels such as 5.1 and 11.1 and does not pass through 59.



I say Yes.



> Quote:
> And that if I had TWC all my problems except money would be solved.



Maybe your TV problems, but not ~all your problems. (ha ha).



Digital TV is really cool when it works, but man... it takes a while to get there sometimes.


..


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is everyone in agreement that the side labeled 59 on the modified by factory CM 0585-3 antennajoiner is where I hook up the PBS only antenna and that only 59 +/- passes thru on this input.
> 
> 
> And that the "All" input connects to the antenna that points at Garner and picks up all the other channels such as 5.1 and 11.1 and does not pass through 59.
> 
> 
> And that if I had TWC all my problems except money would be solved.
> 
> 
> DonB2



TWC lifeline basic ranges from 11.55 to 14.95/month depending on where you live. Assuming you have a QAM tuner, it's a no brainer. Besides, the PBS HD feed is 24/7, not just 3/7.


AND, no dropouts on windy days !!!


----------



## pepar

You're in the news. Hope everybody is OK there in NC!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're in the news. Hope everybody is OK there in NC!



OK here in North Apex. Im about a quarter mile north of the evacuation boundery.


Thanks for asking!


Watching the coverage in HI DEF....


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching the coverage in HI DEF....



HI DEF, or just LIVE?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI DEF, or just LIVE?



WRAL is on scene Live and using HiDef cameras.


----------



## DonB2

A coworker I was told actually video taped some of the flames from his house. So obviously he lives close.


I took 751 around Chernobyl on my way in this morning.


Hopefully the smoke is not going to go South.- at least for my house!


-DonB2


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A coworker I was told actually video taped some of the flames from his house. So obviously he lives close.
> 
> 
> I took 751 around Chernobyl on my way in this morning.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the smoke is not going to go South.- at least for my house!
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Winds are expected to stay out of the north pushing the stuff south. Early reports allegedly say air quality monitors didnt see anything nasty...


----------



## DonB2

Antennjoiner continued,


I just called Warren Electronics concerning the joiner and he agrees that I have it hooked up correctly and that the 59 side passes only 59 through.


He suggested that I call Channel Master and they may also be able to help me. Little did I know that Channel Master is here in NC.


The tech number is 919 - 989-2282


POSG, My HD tuner has cable hook up but unfortunately it is the other standard that the Cable industry decided not to go with so my built in Pioneer QAM is worthless even if I did have TWC.


Shholliday.

I disconnected the antennajoiner for now as I found last night that I was having reception problems with 11.1.


So I am back to the A/B switch.


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRAL is on scene Live and using HiDef cameras.



I was just kidding...I figured WRAL had the HD cameras out. I thought you might give "It's like looking through a window" a whole new meaning (as you might be looking through your window).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just kidding...I figured WRAL had the HD cameras out. I thought you might give "It's like looking through a window" a whole new meaning (as you might be looking through your window).



I got it now...







Im a little slow today...


----------



## DonB2

scsiraid,


Probably the clorine smell is affecting you.


Don


----------



## pepar

Maybe there's ditchweed burning.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> scsiraid,
> 
> 
> Probably the clorine smell is affecting you.
> 
> 
> Don




Could be.....


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe there's ditchweed burning.



Welcome back !!!


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome back !!!



Just dropped in to make sure you guys weren't too smoky.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just dropped in to make sure you guys weren't too smoky.



Not where I am, but I understand the smoke was so thick in some areas that it caused satellite customers to see the dreaded "searching for satellite signal" screen. tee hee.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not where I am, but I understand the smoke was so thick in some areas that it caused satellite customers to see the dreaded "searching for satellite signal" screen. tee hee.



I see the sense of humor is the same here.










You folks gotten in trouble lately?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pepar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see the sense of humor is the same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You folks gotten in trouble lately?



No, it's been pretty boring. We beat the NFL/TWC thing to death on a thread I started, and the usual suspects have been trolling around here doing their usual bashing and whining.


I actually HAVE a life, so I've been focusing my energy on things that actually matter, and that I have some influence over.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

Did WRAL get any shots from the HD Copter or did they keep it away?


Anyone get any screen caps?


----------



## kestep

Other than a couple of posts, I've been lurking here for quite some time. I thought I share some experiences for whatever its worth.


We recently moved from an apartment in the town of Zebulon to an area about seven miles north and slightly east of the town, out in the boonies.


In town I had standard TWC with Roadrunner with the local HD channels via QAM on my Sanyo Vizon (from Walmart).


Before the move, I inquired about TWC service where our house was being built. Although still in a Zebulon zip code, our house is in Franklin County instead of Wake, where the apartment was. TWC basically told me that I'd no longer exist. So much for TWC and Roadrunner.


The local cable supplier at the new location is Adelphia. Friends and neighbors said, "Just Say No". Plus, Adelphia has no broadband service in the new location, so that was two strikes.


I ended up going with DishNetwork and the 625 Dual DVR. I got a same day install from a gentleman in Garner who I would HIGHLY recommend (if anyone is looking for a good installer, let me know!).


Before he came out, and just for grins, I connected an FM dipole antenna to the TV's digital tuner input and scanned for channels. Amazingly I actually got enough signal to detect all the major local digitals. Most were stuttering and pixellated, but according to antennaweb, I was surprised to get much of anything without a real antenna.


I did get locals on Dish in order to use the DVR with local content. I DID NOT go HD with Dish at this time.


I did, however, pick up a "UHF Only, 40" Boom" antenna (RS Part#15-2160, $24.99), connect the cable in the attic to the TV and scanned. Viola! All the local digital channels. WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, all with 90-95% signal strentgh. WUNC was, of course, the problem child with 25-35% and no useful picture. After pointing the antenna for WUNC, I had 55-65% with the occasional pixellation or stutter. For fun, I ran the antenna through a Channel Master amp I had, and now manage 65-75% with only the rare picture glitch. The other channels remain in the 85%+ range.


I'm not really sure if I should attribute my experience with this antenna to a great tuner or just dumb luck. Based on antennaweb, I would have though that I would need a big honking antenna, roof mounted, to get WUNC.


I can tell you that moving the antenna from the center of the attic, to a point adjacent to the outer wall did increase the signal significantly.


So far, I am very happy with Dish and the 625. With the antenna, I can get HD Locals without the extra cost from Dish, and given the amount of HD I currently watch, it should be a good solution.


My only gripe, is the deal with WUNC only broadcasting in HD for the narrow timeframe every evening. A phone call to WUNC brought a response about bandwidth and satellites and licenses and someday.


Anyone know the real deal? Any schedule on WUNC-HD going 24-7 OTA?


Thanks to eveyone for your posts. A lot of good information comes out of the forum (after filtering some of the less, uh-hmmm, useful stuff). Still enjoyable, sometimes entertaining, just not so... informative










Kevin


----------



## kklier

what NFL not in HD this weekend?


----------



## dloomis

Hi gang - I'm real glad to find this forum. I was hoping if someone could help me troubleshoot a weak reception issue out here in the sticks.










A few details:


Zipcode: 27597 (Zebulon, NC)

Antenna: CM 4228 8-Bay

Installation: roof, single story

Terrain: semi-wooded

Tuner - ATSC integrated, Sony SDTV


My reception starts to go out in windy/rainy conditions...some channels are worse than others. There are no issues on calm, sunny days.


On the Digital Menu->Diagnostics screen I have these values on my weakest channel - 17.1 NBC17HD. The signal goes out every 10 seconds or so.


Signal Strength: 94-100

Modulation: SVSB

Status: Lock

SNR (dB): 21-24

AGC (%): 37-39


What can I do to remediate the issue? I've tried to reposition the antenna direction with no luck.


Thanks - Dan


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloomis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi gang - I'm real glad to find this forum. I was hoping if someone could help me troubleshoot a weak reception issue out here in the sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few details:
> 
> 
> Zipcode: 27597 (Zebulon, NC)
> 
> Antenna: CM 4228 8-Bay
> 
> Installation: roof, single story
> 
> Terrain: semi-wooded
> 
> Tuner - ATSC integrated, Sony SDTV
> 
> 
> My reception starts to go out in windy/rainy conditions...some channels are worse than others. There are no issues on calm, sunny days.
> 
> 
> On the Digital Menu->Diagnostics screen I have these values on my weakest channel - 17.1 NBC17HD. The signal goes out every 10 seconds or so.
> 
> 
> Signal Strength: 94-100
> 
> Modulation: SVSB
> 
> Status: Lock
> 
> SNR (dB): 21-24
> 
> AGC (%): 37-39
> 
> 
> What can I do to remediate the issue? I've tried to reposition the antenna direction with no luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks - Dan



Unfortunately, unless you can get your antenna well above tree level, you will probably alway suffer from dynamic multipath on windy days. This type of reception problem is worse in strong signal areas than weak ones.


OTA reception is as much art as science. In Zebulon, you're in a strong signal area and can expect these problems.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what NFL not in HD this weekend?



Couldn't believe the Panthers game was SD. With multiple billions of dollars thrown around, you expect somebody could siphon off a couple of million and make sure EVERY game was available in HD. What's up, Jefferson-Pilot/RAYCOM/whoever does the ACC games now in charge of NFL coverage?


----------



## DonB2

dloomis and kestep,


Welcome Zeb town folks!


dloomis - when you watch 17.1 with signal strength meter on, does it stay at 97-100 and than occasionly drop down to 45 or so before popping back up to 97-100? If so, that is an indication I have observed of Multipath ghost problems.


kestep,


"Anyone know the real deal? Any schedule on WUNC-HD going 24-7 OTA?"


Well at least now they tell you that the HD channel is off until 8pm. It was a real pain a year ago when my tuner would hang trying to get in the off air HD on 4.2 outside of Prime time.


I was wondering about 24-7 the other day after POSG suggested that I get TWC and QAM. I need to look into what PBS even offers as HD other than during Prime Time. In a lot of cases they tie up the HD portion with HD reruns and occasionally the prime time offering show will not even be on the 4.2 OTA channel. Maybe on QAM it is, I just don't know.


I'm in Holly Springs and have trouble with PBS even there.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

AntennaJoiner update,


Well I called CM tech last week and left my phone number but still have not heard from them.


I hooked my Powered Square Shooter up directly to my coax going to living room two floors down and measured 4.1 signal strength with the two amps. One being the built in SS amp and the 2nd being a cheapy RCA amp.


I got aroung 73 to 75 signal strength.


I than took the RCA out of the circuit and signal strength dropped off to to around 68 and picture became promlematic.


I than put the Cheapy RCA back in and ran the 4.1 antenna through the 59 side of the antenna joiner with the ALL side not connected and a terminator on the ALL side.


I checked signal strength and picture quality and it appeard to be as good as I get thru the A/B switch on the PBS antenna side of around 73 to 75.


Not sure why I could not get PBS last week thru the Antenna Joiner but it may be related to my not using the All side.


Conclusiions so far - Dump the Square Shooter and get a larger Channel Master or Radio Shack antenna to replace it so I can try and get 4.1 up to the 80's for signal strength. Than try hooking up the All side .


------------------------------------


Side notes:


This morning I found OTA ATSC 11.1 to be off line. Did anyone else notice this?


I was in Fuquay Home Depot and they appear to be clearancing the RCA line with discounts on remaining stock.


-DONB2


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> My reception starts to go out in windy/rainy conditions...some channels are worse than others. There are no issues on calm, sunny days.



Join the club on that one!










Height and potentially getting above the treeline is the cure.


This past weekend, I drove to Northern Virginia, and I saw several people who had gotten their own telephone pole (wood kind) and put their antenna on it.


The telephone poles they were using seemed taller than the normal ones you usually see along the roadside.


Let me be clear, they were NOT piggybacking off an existing and in-use telephone pole. Besides the antenna, they poles were not attached to anything, and they were not "in pattern" with the other (real) telephone poles bringing electricity and telephone to the house.


And one guy had strapped a ~20 foot pole to the top of the telephone pole, about 5 feet strapped, leaving 15 feet higher.


That's the first time I went "Hmmm, that could work" ... which would meet both the tallness requirement AND the visual requirement.


The little lady (finance, soon to be wife) doesn't seem too keen on a metal tower.

Even though I try to equate "Gilmore Girls" in HDTV, with the need for some kind of tall pole.


.............


----------



## DonB2

I am still fuzzy on why Broadcast TV even exists anymore. I am guessing that the revenue generated via OTA is miniscule compared to the advertising revenue brought in via Cable and Sat.


Maybe it doesn't cost that much to put up a HD ATSC transmitter antenna especially when everyone is sharing in the Garner Farm expense.


-DonB2


----------



## goldenbear2000

I am new to Cary and have TWC with 2 HD DVRs (SA 8300HD). The service has been decent but pricey and there is no ESPN2 HD which quite honestly, sucks.


Has anyone recently switched to DirecTV? Tried their new HD DVR? How is the PQ vs TWC?I am curious to hear about the benefits. It seems like a cheaper long term solution. Also, I understand that WRAL and FOX are not in HD but DirecTV mentioned they could provide me with one of (or both of) the national feeds.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Has anyone recently switched to DirecTV?



I have an HD10-250. (Not the new HD20).


The HD10-250 is a Tivo Unit. The HD20 is not, its the directv version.



Pro's:

HD10-250

the OTA. This is the single reason I like this unit. You can get free HDTV with it, using an antenna. Antenna setup could be a pain in the butt, but once you get it, its yours and its free.


So I have the DirecTv HD package (where I get the HD channels over satellite), and I get locals on OTA. The HD10-250 is the magic nugget for this setup.


You'd have to get a used HD10-250, since directv is pushing HD20's now.


HD20-

Its the most current, but I believe at this time, you cannot do OTA channels.

Thus my dis-interest in the unit.

The HD20 is going to use this new super dish, which has 5 elements.















http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=AT59 


The OTA's may at some point be available for the HD20, but I do not know that for sure. I never had one, so I don't know nor pay close attention to its features.



The biggest headache for it, is can you pick up all 5 sat's? If you can, then you'll probably be very happy with the HD20. If you can't, then that will affect your satisfaction immensely.


..


If I was making a fresh choice, I'd still go with the HD10-250.

But, I'd have to know I had good OTA reception. I do now, with minor issues when it rains on NBC.

And the HD10-250 only needs a 3LNB dish, not the 5LNB dish.

And I know that right now, I"m barely getting 3 sat's, because I had to cut down a tree to get the last one to get picked up.


However, if you can get all 5 sat's , and you're not interested in the startup headache of OTA setup, then the HD20 would be a good choice.

Most people like them, a few people (tivo devotees) talk about a few missing features... but overall I think people like them.


......


Here is a total directv advantage point:

I have a HD10-250.

But also on my account, I have a DSR704, upgraded to 500 hours worth of capacity. (Its a non HD tivo unit).

Whe DSR704 is "travel-able", as in, I can take it to a mountain house, or in my camper van, and still get the data ~~over the satellite. Its complains that it needs to dial in once in a while, but the program guide data does come over the satellite.

If you have ~any remote type situation (boat, lake house, camper van), then direcTV is the way to go here.


Back to HD.

I'm happy with the HD10-250.


Now, to add another caveat, if stations switch to mpeg4 instead of mpeg2, then the HD10-250 will be outdated merchandise. But if I get 3 years out of it, I'm happy. So you might want to consider that.


As far as directv HD package, I'm happy. I think its $10/month over the base price, which gives me ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery, plus some others.

And I'm happy with that.


You got choices, so pick what meets your needs the best.


..


----------



## dloomis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dloomis and kestep,
> 
> 
> Welcome Zeb town folks!
> 
> 
> dloomis - when you watch 17.1 with signal strength meter on, does it stay at 97-100 and than occasionly drop down to 45 or so before popping back up to 97-100? If so, that is an indication I have observed of Multipath ghost problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes, but I get an outage a little higher, say, 60% signal strengh or so. It certainly does sound like multipath...I'll search this site and get smart on it.


Thanks for the response!


----------



## dloomis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Join the club on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height and potentially getting above the treeline is the cure.
> 
> 
> This past weekend, I drove to Northern Virginia, and I saw several people who had gotten their own telephone pole (wood kind) and put their antenna on it.
> 
> 
> The telephone poles they were using seemed taller than the normal ones you usually see along the roadside.



That sounds like it's effective, but not very practical in the 'burbs. Even the suburbs of Zebulon.


----------



## ENDContra

Im assuming this was a local problem as there were no complaints in the Heroes thread, but is there a reason NBC 17 has to drop to SD for at least a block of Heroes every week? This is two weeks in a row....it used to be a regular thing for them, but its been so long I thought they had finally jumped that hurdle. Unfortunately calling them to make them aware of the situation during the show doesnt work with DVR, so maybe one of their people will happen to read this in time for future episodes?


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldenbear2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, I understand that WRAL and FOX are not in HD but DirecTV mentioned they could provide me with one of (or both of) the national feeds.



I'd get that in writing as there are very few conditions as we end 2006 that the above statement would apply to.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im assuming this was a local problem as there were no complaints in the Heroes thread, but is there a reason NBC 17 has to drop to SD for at least a block of Heroes every week? This is two weeks in a row....it used to be a regular thing for them, but its been so long I thought they had finally jumped that hurdle. Unfortunately calling them to make them aware of the situation during the show doesnt work with DVR, so maybe one of their people will happen to read this in time for future episodes?



Data is not available instantly. Most of the time you have to wait a day or so before reports come in nationwide on problems. If it was local, everything would sound the same including commercials.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=10&pp=30


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, unless you can get your antenna well above tree level, you will probably alway suffer from dynamic multipath on windy days. This type of reception problem is worse in strong signal areas than weak ones.
> 
> 
> OTA reception is as much art as science. In Zebulon, you're in a strong signal area and can expect these problems.



A little experimenting will be required. I'm in Wendell, with a highly directional UHF/VHF antenna on a rotor, and my signal is rock solid. I can't get a clean picture on WTVD analog, but their digital is rock solid at my house.

If your signal strength is that high, you are most likely getting multipath reflections. Moving the antenna to different locations, lower, or changing to a more directional antenna will help. Higher is not always better, and trees waving in the wind will definitely hinder a signal. Pine trees are the worst, but they are all asorbing extra moisture this time of year for the winter. Be sure your wires are in good shape, clean, and secure!


----------



## CCsoftball7

NBC17ENG,


You're ALIVE!!! I was beginning to wonder...nice to have you back. Any luck with the boss about turning off 17.2 during sporting events? BTW, NASCAR exhibited the same issues as football over the weekend (OTA)...


Jeff


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little experimenting will be required. I'm in Wendell, with a highly directional UHF/VHF antenna on a rotor, and my signal is rock solid. I can't get a clean picture on WTVD analog, but their digital is rock solid at my house.
> 
> If your signal strength is that high, you are most likely getting multipath reflections. Moving the antenna to different locations, lower, or changing to a more directional antenna will help. Higher is not always better, and trees waving in the wind will definitely hinder a signal. Pine trees are the worst, but they are all asorbing extra moisture this time of year for the winter. Be sure your wires are in good shape, clean, and secure!



Sometimes a "drop-out" or non-linearity in the received waveform is actually worse with a highly directional antenna. The received signal off axis may be intact while the signal at the peak of the beam is disrupted.


Watching analog UHF with the CM4228 demonstrates much more moving phase distortion than the smaller CM 4-bay during windy conditions at my location, 16 miles from the transmitters. The distant channels (e.g.WITN) are much more stable on windy days than the ones closer in.


And at UHF frequencies, NBC17eng is right. Higher is not necessarily better unless you get above all physical obstructions.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im assuming this was a local problem as there were no complaints in the Heroes thread, but is there a reason NBC 17 has to drop to SD for at least a block of Heroes every week? This is two weeks in a row....it used to be a regular thing for them, but its been so long I thought they had finally jumped that hurdle. Unfortunately calling them to make them aware of the situation during the show doesnt work with DVR, so maybe one of their people will happen to read this in time for future episodes?



I've seen a lot of "stuttering" on WNCN lately. WITN had Heroes in HD last, but this morning WITN had the Today show in SD. Perhaps the issue is with the network feed???


----------



## TiUser

As of last night, I am no longer able to get NBC HD (17-2) on my QAM channels. All other local HD channels work fine. I am in Durham using TWC. Any idea? Did the channel "move" to another frequency? Thanks.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Data is not available instantly. Most of the time you have to wait a day or so before reports come in nationwide on problems. If it was local, everything would sound the same including commercials.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=10&pp=30



I wasnt asking about audio though....it sounded weird, but not bad. I was concerned about the lack of HD signal, which appears to be a local problem since absolutely no one complained about it in the Heroes thread (the one you linked). I asked there if anyone else had the same problem just in case, but I cant believe no one else would bring it up if it was a network problem.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG,
> 
> 
> You're ALIVE!!! I was beginning to wonder...nice to have you back. Any luck with the boss about turning off 17.2 during sporting events? BTW, NASCAR exhibited the same issues as football over the weekend (OTA)...
> 
> 
> Jeff



But you just killed me and our chances. I was running a higher bit rate this weekend than ever, even more than the Olympics. I thought it was awesome at home, and just spot checked the TWC DVR which is not as good, but not awful. I saw people's faces in the stands in the close ups that were just digital blobs before. And I did not see a single square on NASCAR, except the smooth move on the final lap straight out of the movie "Ricky Bobby, Talladega Nights"!


Anyone else here able to comment on ND Saturday, NASCAR, and NFL on Sunday?


Yeah, I see Miami missed the HD trigger again in the last 2 segments of "Heros".


----------



## HDTV-NUT

The Hero sound problem was national not local, it has been confirmed.


NFL on Sunday night was pretty good. Still alot of pixelation during any movement but thats more of a national then local problem I would guess.


----------



## Daryl L

Looks like I'm going to have to make a special trip down to miami and pu my foot in somebody's arse. They can play with the HD trigger all they want, BUT NOT DURING HEROES!!!


Did ya'll see the last freakin scene of Heroes?!! Dang!
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) can you imagine waking up with your upper torso wide open and your inards in a pan? LOL that was freakin awesome.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you just killed me and our chances. I was running a higher bit rate this weekend than ever, even more than the Olympics. I thought it was awesome at home, and just spot checked the TWC DVR which is not as good, but not awful. I saw people's faces in the stands in the close ups that were just digital blobs before. And I did not see a single square on NASCAR, except the smooth move on the final lap straight out of the movie "Ricky Bobby, Talladega Nights"!
> 
> 
> Anyone else here able to comment on ND Saturday, NASCAR, and NFL on Sunday?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I see Miami missed the HD trigger again in the last 2 segments of "Heros".



I was referring to the pre-race difficulties. I didn't watch much of the race (hiding under the desk now), I'm not much of a NASCAR fan. I usually try to watch it to see if I see the same issues as with SNF and ND football. BTW, I thought SNF looked the best it's looked (for what that's worth). I definitely notice improvement OTA vs. cable. No question OTA is much improved. I think our problems are much less here than nationally. BTW, wasn't 17.2 still up on Saturday during the ND football game? It (17.2) looked REALLY sad...


Keep up the good work...


Jeff


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to make a special trip down to miami and pu my foot in somebody's arse. They can play with the HD trigger all they want, BUT NOT DURING HEROES!!!



I think you just annoyed a lot of people who DVRd it last night!











edit: oops! better change mine as well!


----------



## Daryl L

Oops! I changed it to a spoiler.


----------



## dloomis





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Watching analog UHF with the CM4228 demonstrates much more moving phase distortion than the smaller CM 4-bay during windy conditions at my location, 16 miles from the transmitters.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...interesting. Antenna's are cheap enough so I think I'll try this. Does anyone know if the CM 4-bay is available locally?


----------



## DonB2

Antenna Joiner update and I hope it is the last:


To get the antennajoiner to work I did the following:


PBS 4.1 comes in on the 59 side of the Joiner. The all input is stubbed with a terminator.


The output of the Joiner is connected to the 1 of 2 input of a splitter/diplexer.


The other antenna that picks up all the other channels is connected to the 2 of 2 input of the splitter/diplexer.


The output of the splitter/diplexer is connected to the coax lead running down two floors.



With this set up I was able to view all the channels without the annoying a/b switch.


I went through all the channels looking for any Multipath issues but did not notice any additional issues than I did in the past using the a/b switch.



I know it all sounds like a cludge mess but it works and as per my previous post I could not get it to work just using the antenna joiner.


Of course after posting this I will probably go home and nothing will be working correctly.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"Does anyone know if the CM 4-bay is available locally?"


I would be interested in this also. I want to replace my Square Shooter.


Does Radio Shack sell anything similar to the CM 4-bay?


-DonB2


----------



## posg

Here's a link to a thread just started by an executive at Time Warner Cable soliciting input for development of TWC's proprietary set-top box software. It is intended for positive suggestions, not a place to ***** and whine.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=733414


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you just killed me and our chances. I was running a higher bit rate this weekend than ever, even more than the Olympics. I thought it was awesome at home, and just spot checked the TWC DVR which is not as good, but not awful. I saw people's faces in the stands in the close ups that were just digital blobs before. And I did not see a single square on NASCAR, except the smooth move on the final lap straight out of the movie "Ricky Bobby, Talladega Nights"!
> 
> 
> Anyone else here able to comment on ND Saturday, NASCAR, and NFL on Sunday?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I see Miami missed the HD trigger again in the last 2 segments of "Heros".



The beginning of the race looked horrible but after the uplink issue got straightened out... it looked great. Very little pixilation considering the degree of motion at 195 mph.


That was a real bonehead play on the last lap.... He should have been a bit more sheepish after the checkers than he was IMHO. but I digress......


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


"not a place to ***** and whine."


as if any of us would participate in such behavior










-DonB2


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Does anyone know if the CM 4-bay is available locally?



I came up negative on this journey.


solidsignal.com was the best total price I could find.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...p?prod=ANC4228 


This is a Large Directional antenna and yeilds a beam width of about 15 degrees.


If making a new decision

I would also consider the
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...?prod=SCM4221A 

This is a Large Directional antenna and yeilds a beam width of about 45 degrees.


While we're lucky to have all (except pbs) on one general location, I think this 15 vs 45 might be related to my NBC issues.

If I fine tune to NBC, I lose on the others. I had to sacrafice about 8 points of signal strength to find the compromise.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> To get the antennajoiner to work I did the following:
> 
> 
> PBS 4.1 comes in on the 59 side of the Joiner. The all input is stubbed with a terminator.
> 
> 
> The output of the Joiner is connected to the 1 of 2 input of a splitter/diplexer.



Don, nice work. The terminator idea never occurred to me.


I did some JoinTenna experimenting last night also.


I have a 4228 as the . I have a 3021 as the PBS. I have a CM amplifier (newly acquired) to test with.


I hooked up the CMamp to the 4228.


Test#1

When I ran the amp BEFORE the jointenna, it TOTALLY screwed up my pbs signal.

Signal flucuated between 10 and 35, really chaotic and really low. As soon as I removed the line (which was amplified), it returned to normal.


Was it a multipath issue? Well........................

When I check the pbs signal strength on the 4228 (aka, the ), it was zero - 19 (what I expected as the 4228 is the and points the wrong way for pbs)


So it doesn't seem like much is coming in from the 4228 as far as PBS is concerned.

It seems more like the amp is just whacking the whole thing.



Test#2

When I ran the amp AFTER the jointenna, I got the best results.

However:

No JoinTenna Strength for PBS = 87 or 88.

Under Test#2, PBS strength was 76 or so.

(As in, using the jointenna (with the also attached) zapped 10 bars of strength)

When I removed the line, strength shot back up to 85 or so.


Huh? Zapping 10 "bars" of strength? That's self defeating.


.........................


I tried alot of other permutations, and never found one that I said "Wow, the JoinTenna works great".

Sometimes I thought I was close, but always found some hole.



I need to take my laptop up there, and open excel so I can write down all the permutations. It got too complex after a while to remember everything.


I'm a little concerned, because the situation where I thought I had the bestsetup actually zapped about 10 "bars" of strength for PBS (previously unbeknowst to me).


I'm gonna try you "terminator" method, Don, and see what happens.


.........


It doesn't look like CM tested that sucker with amplifiers in the overall solution. At least thats my take.

Test #1 above makes me think that.


.......................


I'm also going to try some "physical barrier" tests. What I mean is that I'm going to put the 3021 on the side of my house facing PBS/Chapel Hill, and try to see what's going on when the house blocks all signal from Garner (as best as a house can do I guess).



CM definately needs more documentation on the JoinTenna.



..........


Don, let us know over the next couple of days if the "Terminator" solution remains stable.

PS

How did you terminate? What do you use to terminate a coaxial output?


----------



## DonB2

shholliday ,


I used a small cap that I got at probably "Home Depot" made for that use. It sorta looks like a valve stem cap.


BTW - I noticed that another CM product is designed to combine one amplified antenna with a non ampified antenna. I find that interesting.



I wonder if the amplified feeds in our case are causing the signal to jump between the terminals or possibly internally it is jumping within the antennajoiner.


All confusing when you figure how close the coax connectors are to each other on most video equipment and I have not had issues before.


"CM definately needs more documentation on the JoinTenna." I'll say! By the way, you read between the lines better than I did coming up with what Antennajoiner to purchase for the Raleigh area.


PBS needs to put this on their website - but than maybe they really don't expect people to be watching anything but PBS anyway.


You just can't beat Antiques Roadshow - I think they have covererd every antique that was ever made by now on that show.


-DONB2


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> I came up negative on this journey.
> 
> 
> solidsignal.com was the best total price I could find.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...p?prod=ANC4228
> 
> 
> This is a Large Directional antenna and yeilds a beam width of about 15 degrees.



Shoot!


I stand corrected (by my person):

http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/4228.htm 

has great deal price and shipping!


----------



## shholliday

I picked up a faint 7.1 signal the other night.


Anyone picking up either of these 2 signals?



* blue - vhf WNCT-DT 9.1 CBS GREENVILLE NC 120° 44.9 10

* violet - uhf WITN-DT 7.1 NBC WASHINGTON NC 120° 44.9 32



I think they're both coming from
http://en.structurae.de/structures/d...fm?ID=s0017568 

WITN Tower in Grifton, NC


...


I'd like to know if anyone/someone picked it up before making a real attempt.

(Another antenna?)


Thanks.......


----------



## dloomis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up a faint 7.1 signal the other night.
> 
> 
> Anyone picking up either of these 2 signals?
> 
> 
> 
> * blue - vhf WNCT-DT 9.1 CBS GREENVILLE NC 120° 44.9 10
> 
> * violet - uhf WITN-DT 7.1 NBC WASHINGTON NC 120° 44.9 32
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone/someone picked it up before making a real attempt.
> 
> (Another antenna?)
> 
> 
> Thanks.......




Tonight is a real good night for me. WITN-DT 7.1 is coming in fine, and I'm even picking up the WUNC channels! This is a first for me.


BTW - I have a CM UHF 8 Bay pointed from Zebulon to the Garner towers.


Now that I think of it, why the heck am I picking a signal up from Grifton, NC?







That tower is almost 100 degrees in the wrong direction. Now I'm really confused!!!


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> To get the antennajoiner to work I did the following:
> 
> 
> PBS 4.1 comes in on the 59 side of the Joiner. The all input is stubbed with a terminator.
> 
> 
> The output of the Joiner is connected to the 1 of 2 input of a splitter/diplexer.
> 
> 
> The other antenna that picks up all the other channels is connected to the 2 of 2 input of the splitter/diplexer.
> 
> 
> The output of the splitter/diplexer is connected to the coax lead running down two floors.



Don2B,


I don't know what inspired you to try that, but I have replicated it, and it is working.


I bought a gold terminator at Radio Shack last night.


I got home. And wired it up.


I had a cheapo splitter around the house, so I used that one. I might try and get a nicer one.



Running an amp on the antenna didn't seem to affect the Don2B setup like I was getting before.


Final Solution:


3022 runs into JoinTenna on 59 side.

Terminator on JoinTenna input.

JoinTenna output runs into cheapy splitter. (1 out of 2 side)

4228 runs into (2 out of 2) side of splitter.


(1 out of 1) side of splitter runs to the TV.


(Same thing you had , just repeating it for completeness)


Again, my cables running from each antenna are the same length.


I watched all channels last night, without any pixelating whatsoever.


I need to shorten up my cables to the shortest possible length, because when I tested strength of pbs with a 5 feet cable (single side out of the splitter to TV) I had a 83 signal on pbs. When I ran it to the main room TV (25 or 30 feet of cable), I lost about 8 points of strength.


But anyway. Don2B, your solution seems to work! Amazing.

Necessity is the mother of invention, and coaxial cable experimentation.


...........


PS


I sent a ~long email to Channel Master technical support.

I'm hoping to hear from them.


I told them the deal. They're in Smithfield NC, so its not like they don't know about the Raleigh/RDU setup.


Number 1 thing I mentioned is the "completeness" of all CM parts:


the parts list:


CM 4228 Directional UHF antenna. beam width of about 15 degrees.

(this is my antenna)


CM 3022 Directional UHF antenna.

(this is my single channel antenna which will be using for PBS)


Channel Master Spartan 3 Outdoor Antenna Amplifier

(the desire is to have it connected to the 4228 )


CM JoinTenna made for Channel 59. Channel 59 is the Digital feed for PBS out of Chapel Hill.



If I hear from them, I'll post the results.


----------



## msm96wolf

I have the new hr20 from directv and love it. I just wish Capitol and Directv would come to an agreement. Capitol is not happy that only 75% of the audience could get there signal with Directv so the have not signed an agreement. I am still amazed all the other local channels are available except FOX and CBS in our area i HD on DTV. So I am hoping for an agreement or Directv to enable the tuner in late 2006 as the are advertising on their website.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msm96wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the new hr20 from directv and love it. I just wish Capitol and Directv would come to an agreement. Capitol is not happy that only 75% of the audience could get there signal with Directv so the have not signed an agreement. I am still amazed all the other local channels are available except FOX and CBS in our area i HD on DTV. So I am hoping for an agreement or Directv to enable the tuner in late 2006 as the are advertising on their website.



Could someone explain why DirecTV could/would only deliver Raleigh locals to 75% of the audience. Is this a technical or a legal or a marketing issue ???


----------



## DonB2

shholliday ,


I think I thought up the antennajoiner work around because I eat too much Spaghetti. It keeps my mind running in a tangled mess.


Lets just hope it keeps working for us.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone explain why DirecTV could/would only deliver Raleigh locals to 75% of the audience. Is this a technical or a legal or a marketing issue ???



I suspect it's negotiating room for WRAL. They claim they're only concerned about their customers, but if that were true they would deliver to the 75% that they could. My bet is WRAL took the best possible number for OTA reception (meaning everyone would have a 50 foot tower and a HUGE directional antenna) as the "total" and then took the worst possible satellite number (excluded anyone in an apartment or that has trees in their yard), and came up with 75%. That's actually kind of high if you think about the tree thing...










My bet is that 100% of DirecTV subscribers would be able to get WRAL in this area if WRAL would just let them.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect it's negotiating room for WRAL. They claim they're only concerned about their customers, but if that were true they would deliver to the 75% that they could. My bet is WRAL took the best possible number for OTA reception (meaning everyone would have a 50 foot tower and a HUGE directional antenna) as the "total" and then took the worst possible satellite number (excluded anyone in an apartment or that has trees in their yard), and came up with 75%. That's actually kind of high if you think about the tree thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that 100% of DirecTV subscribers would be able to get WRAL in this area if WRAL would just let them.



I'm still confused. It sounds to me like DirecTV would/could not provide WRAL to 100% of the DirecTV HD subscribers who desired it within the Raleigh DMA.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect it's negotiating room for WRAL. They claim they're only concerned about their customers, but if that were true they would deliver to the 75% that they could. My bet is WRAL took the best possible number for OTA reception (meaning everyone would have a 50 foot tower and a HUGE directional antenna) as the "total" and then took the worst possible satellite number (excluded anyone in an apartment or that has trees in their yard), and came up with 75%. That's actually kind of high if you think about the tree thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that 100% of DirecTV subscribers would be able to get WRAL in this area if WRAL would just let them.



Agreed. WRAL is basically saying "we wouldn't be on TWC either if 1/4 of our viewing area was served by a different cable company, since only 75% of our viewers could see it on TWC". Stupid argument on their point.


More than likely this is all about the digital substations, which is the biggest bone of contention right now between sat companies and local broadcasters (sat doesn't want to have to carry the main WRAL feed + their weather channel + their other subchannels when they are trying to show four NCAA games at once due to the bandwidth concerns).


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. It sounds to me like DirecTV would/could not provide WRAL to 100% of the DirecTV HD subscribers who desired it within the Raleigh DMA.



I believe the WRAL contention (I believe, I don't know, I'm assuming, etc) is that the DirecTV spot beam doesn't reach everywhere that WRAL claims their OTA signal does. At least that's the only thing that comes close to making sense to me.


----------



## msm96wolf

I think that WRAL needs hit with E-Mails asking for them to come to agreement. I have already sent mine, but they need to here from other people. Also, Capitol refuses to offer the waiver even though they are the holdup.


Brandes, Matt [[email protected]]

deCourt, Chuck [mailto:[email protected]]





-----Original Message-----


From: deCourt, Chuck [mailto:[email protected]]


Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2006 10:42 AM


To: [email protected] 


Subject: RE: WRAL Feedback






Dear Samuel,




First, thank you for taking the time to contact WRAL.




We are still in negotiations with DirecTV regarding our HD signal. The one issue we are trying to overcome is DirecTV's spot beam coverage of the market. The current HD beam they would like us to be on only covers 75% of the market and we have serious concerns about that. We are still trying to fine a solution so that all of the Raleigh market can have access to our HD signal via DirecTV.




Respectfully,




Chuck deCourt


Station Manager


----------



## DonB2

AntennaJoiner issues continued:


I am backing off on my last post concerning my success with diplexer and antenna joiner cludge working.


I attempted to watch Criminal Minds on 5.1 last night and less than 5 minutes into the show I started having lockup issues. I guess lock up would not be so bad if audio would continue but it cuts out also.


I switched to analog and said the heck with HD.


Later last night I did some signal strength tests on 5.1 and found good signal at around 91 but after about a minute or two I would see it drop to 49 on me. This usually indicates multipath ghosting issues.


I tested some of the other channels and found 17.1 to be behaving the same issues as 5.1.


Of course 4.1 worked fine!


This morning I disconnected the cludge and hooked the "All" 4228 antenna up directly to the COAX going downstairs.


I than checked 5.1 and 17.1 and had no problems with drop out.


So now I am not sure what to say.


If it was a true multipath issue I would have exepcted it to be there even after I disconnected the antennajoiner and diplexer but it wasn't.


I guess I am now thinking it could be where I have the boosters located or the antennajoiner is just not working good enough to pass 4.1 only and I am getting enough bleed thru that it is causing the multipath issues.


-DONB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the WRAL contention (I believe, I don't know, I'm assuming, etc) is that the DirecTV spot beam doesn't reach everywhere that WRAL claims their OTA signal does. At least that's the only thing that comes close to making sense to me.



I would doubt that DirecTV would engineer a spot beam that didn't at least cover a DMA. What about huge DMA's like Phoenix, Denver, and Salt Lake City ???? I wouldn't think the FCC would allow partial availability.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AntennaJoiner issues continued:
> 
> 
> I am backing off on my last post concerning my success with diplexer and antenna joiner cludge working.
> 
> 
> I attempted to watch Criminal Minds on 5.1 last night and less than 5 minutes into the show I started having lockup issues. I guess lock up would not be so bad if audio would continue but it cuts out also.
> 
> 
> I switched to analog and said the heck with HD.
> 
> 
> Later last night I did some signal strength tests on 5.1 and found good signal at around 91 but after about a minute or two I would see it drop to 49 on me. This usually indicates multipath ghosting issues.
> 
> 
> I tested some of the other channels and found 17.1 to be behaving the same issues as 5.1.
> 
> 
> Of course 4.1 worked fine!
> 
> 
> This morning I disconnected the cludge and hooked the "All" 4228 antenna up directly to the COAX going downstairs.
> 
> 
> I than checked 5.1 and 17.1 and had no problems with drop out.
> 
> 
> So now I am not sure what to say.
> 
> 
> If it was a true multipath issue I would have exepcted it to be there even after I disconnected the antennajoiner and diplexer but it wasn't.
> 
> 
> I guess I am now thinking it could be where I have the boosters located or the antennajoiner is just not working good enough to pass 4.1 only and I am getting enough bleed thru that it is causing the multipath issues.
> 
> 
> -DONB2



Cable


----------



## Bruce Embry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msm96wolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are incorrect, I am currently watching the HD MPEG 4 for NBC, ABC, and CW.
> 
> 
> From WRAL Station Manager it sounds like a money issue not a techinical issue. The OTA is suppose to be available late 2006. So emailing may them may help.
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> From: deCourt, Chuck [mailto:[email protected]]
> 
> Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2006 2:49 PM
> 
> To:
> 
> Cc: Brandes, Matt
> 
> Subject: RE: WRAL Feedback
> 
> 
> Dear Samuel,
> 
> 
> Let me assure you that WRAL wants everyone in the market to be able to receive and enjoy our HD signal.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, WRAL and WRAZ have been working with DirecTV to reach an agreement that will provide all viewers in the Raleigh market our HD signals. However, at this time DirecTV has only offered to provide the WRAL and WRAZ HD signals to less than 75% of the market which we find unacceptable. We are continuing to negotiate in good faith with DirecTV and look forward to a speedy resolution. Meanwhile, WRAL would be happy to provide you a free over the air antenna for your home.
> 
> 
> Samuel, if you would be kind enough to provide us with your home address and phone number we will generate a signal study to determine the exact antenna required for your location. By receiving the local stations over the air, your HD picture quality will be far superior to what DirecTV or Dish will be able to provide. Also, you will be able to see the additional standard definition channels provided by the local broadcasters. WRAL and WRAZ have been providing a local 24 hour news channel and weather channel for over 4 years. You will also be able to enjoy ABC and NBC additional SD channels which are not provided by DirecTV or Dish.
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to contact WRAL.
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> 
> Chuck deCourt
> 
> Station Manager
> 
> 
> Then the request I got for asking for the waiver:
> 
> From: deCourt, Chuck
> 
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> CC: Brandes, Matt
> 
> 
> Sent: Wed Sep 13 16:19:42 2006
> 
> 
> Subject: RE: WRAL Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Samuel,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your desire for a waiver. However, the pay provider you have chosen does not have the rights to provide WRAL or WRAL HD on their system. There are other choices you may make to receive WRAL and WRAZ in HD. Time Warner has the HD signals and of course we provide it free over the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate your offer to drop a waiver if we were to grant it, historically, every time SHIVERA law has been renewed by congress, the distant feed subscribers have been grandfathered in. Furthermore, it is the position of WRAL and WRAZ not to grant waivers for pay systems that have not reach agreements with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, we would be happy to supply you with a free over-the-air antenna to enjoy all of the local HD channels in superior quality to DirecTV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck deCourt



HI,

When I read this, I had to laugh. To the poor suckers out there who rather pay, then put an antanna up, I ask, are you stupid?

We have enjoy our free Motorola antanna from WRAL This antanna has been on our roof for 5 1/2 years receiving HD from CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, WB, and UPN (CW). One of the most enjoyable stations is THETUBE(28-2) which is what MTV was during the 80's.


So do you guys out there understand what free is.


I say one more thing.

THANKS WRAL FOR THE FREE ANTANNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Embry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> When I read this, I had to laugh. To the poor suckers out there who rather pay, then put an antanna up, I ask, are you stupid?
> 
> We have enjoy our free Motorola antanna from WRAL This antanna has been on our roof for 5 1/2 years receiving HD from CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, WB, and UPN (CW). One of the most enjoyable stations is THETUBE(28-2) which is what MTV was during the 80's.
> 
> 
> So do you guys out there understand what free is.
> 
> 
> I say one more thing.
> 
> THANKS WRAL FOR THE FREE ANTANNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



I'm in a low spot (in between two "hills") without a clear shot at the antennas. To make it worse, there are tons of pine trees covering the hill behind me that blocks the towers (plus a church on top of it). I get WRAL most of the time, I get NBC most of the time. FOX and ABC break up regularly (which sucks for trying to watch a Panthers game).


The antenna is as high as I can get it given my lack of roof-climbing skills. Maybe at some point I'll be able to get someone out to raise it higher for me (and maybe that'll fix the issue), but it is difficult to find someone who does antenna work, unless you are willing to fork out an arm-and-a-leg for an antenna they sell. I've already spent a fair chunk on the antenna, cable, connectors, etc.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Embry* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> When I read this, I had to laugh. To the poor suckers out there who rather pay, then put an antanna up, I ask, are you stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you guys out there understand what free is.



You might want to tone it down just a notch or two and consider this. The new DirecTV HD DVR (the non-TiVo one) does not have the OTA antenna port activated (yet, coming "soon" according to DirecTV). So no matter how free the antenna is it doesn't help folks who want their locals in HD and have the new DirecTV HD DVR. And, as the above noted, not everyone is fortunate enough to be in an area that they can actually get OTA HD (I am that lucky though).


It's funny that WRAL assumes that 100% of their DMA can get OTA (even though we know that isn't true) while being concerned that the DirecTV spot beam will "only" get to 75% of the DMA. IMHO the WRAL OTA signal can probably only get to 75% or so of the folks as well. And no fair counting cable for those folks that can't get OTA.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You might want to tone it down just a notch or two and consider this. The new DirecTV HD DVR (the non-TiVo one) does not have the OTA antenna port activated (yet, coming "soon" according to DirecTV). So no matter how free the antenna is it doesn't help folks who want their locals in HD and have the new DirecTV HD DVR.



From the tone of Bruce's post, one would think that DirectTV crippling their DVR wouldn't bother him. I imagine that he'd build his own MythTV HD DVR like some of us have already done. That is a much more "free" solution










Drew


----------



## Myrtledog

Anyone located in Hillsborough? Just wondering if you can receive OTA HD signals. If so, what type of antenna do you have? I will be relocating there in the next few months.


----------



## DonB2

Bruce,


You don't need to tone it down at all, in fact I think you are being polite.


So far I have been busted as being trailer trash just mentioning about a wobbly sat antenna next door to me.


I have been interrogated as to "Why would I buy a expensive HD tv and than not get some kind of pay service that would offer lots of HD channels to offset the cost of the expensive HD TV?"


And than when I post issues I am seeing with OTA I get the pet response of "Get cable".


I say to each their own.


I just happen to enjoy fooling with OTA reception. At times it is very annoying like at present when the antennajoiner I purchased does not appear to do a darn thing. But at other times I enjoy the hands on of tinkering with getting better reception.


And you can't knock the excercise I get hauling my lazy a__ up into the attic.










And anyway I wanted VOOM!!!!


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been interrogated as to "Why would I buy a expensive HD tv and than not get some kind of pay service that would offer lots of HD channels to offset the cost of the expensive HD TV?"
> 
> 
> And than when I post issues I am seeing with OTA I get the pet response of "Get cable".
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I just recently bought a small indoor antenna for OTA. I will say, that's definitely the cleanest reception. I have cable (before moving here, cable, D* and OTA). "Why would I buy an expensive HDTV and than not utilize OTA reception to get the cleanest picture possible on my expensive HDTV?"


That should be the real question.










BTW, in the house I'm having built I have RG6 run to the attic for an antenna installation.


Jeff


----------



## toadfannc

Yesterday, I e-mailed Fred Dressler and asked if ESPN2HD would be added before he retires (end of 2006). His response (for what it's worth) was, "ESPN2HD looks good for this year". Of course, we've heard this before-- remember, "ESPN2HD will be added for MLB opening day", "ESPN2HD should be added for the World Cup"? Yada yada yada.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I e-mailed Fred Dressler and asked if ESPN2HD would be added before he retires (end of 2006). His response (for what it's worth) was, "ESPN2HD looks good for this year". Of course, we've heard this before-- remember, "ESPN2HD will be added for MLB opening day", "ESPN2HD should be added for the World Cup"? Yada yada yada.



The next question that goes along with that would be will ESPN2HD, when available, be made available to Cablecard customers......


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would doubt that DirecTV would engineer a spot beam that didn't at least cover a DMA. What about huge DMA's like Phoenix, Denver, and Salt Lake City ???? I wouldn't think the FCC would allow partial availability.



Remember that the spotbeams are like cellular towers. They are put in not the exact technically perfect spot, but where they can be located. There are technical factors as well, just like cell phone towers, because this is exactly what you are doing - reusing the same frequencies. As thus the 2 cannot overlap and generally speaking you need a seperation between adjacent spotbeams.


So you end up with mounds of technical data and put in spotbeams that give the best signal to the most areas. It's a giant rubick's cube....to which there is no 100% correct answer.


I would take a guess - and I say upfront it is only that - as I know that WRAL can be seen in the Greensboro-Winston Salem DMA and the Greenville-New Bern DMA as well, D* would not be able to supply a signal to those areas (or they have not given significant viewed stations much availablity in the past). It is possible this is what WRAL is saying, that they can be seen outside of the Raleigh DMA and those people could not legally receive the signal from D* because of CBS Copyrights by the local station or that the spotbeam does not cover those areas.


I it would not surprise me at all that 25% of WRAL's coverage is outside of the DMA given their 2000 foot tower.


Again, just speculation, and stated as such - but that would seem to be what they are talking about.


But let's face it - its all a negotiation ploy.


Quite frankly, as WRAL has invested heavily in HDTV - and early on - if any station deserves compensation for retransmission, its WRAL.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would take a guess - and I say upfront it is only that - as I know that WRAL can be seen in the Greensboro-Winston Salem DMA and the Greenville-New Bern DMA as well, D* would not be able to supply a signal to those areas (or they have not given significant viewed stations much availablity in the past). It is possible this is what WRAL is saying, that they can be seen outside of the Raleigh DMA and those people could not legally receive the signal from D* because of CBS Copyrights by the local station or that the spotbeam does not cover those areas.
> 
> 
> I it would not surprise me at all that 25% of WRAL's coverage is outside of the DMA given their 2000 foot tower.
> 
> 
> Again, just speculation, and stated as such - but that would seem to be what they are talking about.
> 
> 
> But let's face it - its all a negotiation ploy.
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, as WRAL has invested heavily in HDTV - and early on - if any station deserves compensation for retransmission, its WRAL.



Great post and pretty right on the money in my opinion! ITA that with the investment they've made, compensation seems like a fair deal to me. One thing about CBC and WRAL, they know you have to spend money to make money! It's no wonder they were first in the nation to do HD!


----------



## tommy122

Am I the only one that was having a problem with NBC17 last night? The picture and sound was awful. This was occurring on TWC 217, 218 and 6. I would think that this was a Time Warner thing except for the fact that dropouts, pixelization, etc. was only occurring on NBC channels.


----------



## bfkidd

Long time DirecTV subscriber looking to get an LCD TV without a tuner paired with an H20.


Now I've read that you can only receive those channels that D* puts in the guide. So the question is, which channels are those? I am close to TV Road in Garner so I would like to receive all of the channels I could get with any other tuner.


Oh, and does the tuner work at all with the 3 LNB dish? I'm not interested in MPEG4 yet, I'll wait for the slimline dish to be in circulation. Plus I couldn't get 5 and 50 anyway.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfkidd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Long time DirecTV subscriber looking to get an LCD TV without a tuner paired with an H20.
> 
> 
> Now I've read that you can only receive those channels that D* puts in the guide. So the question is, which channels are those? I am close to TV Road in Garner so I would like to receive all of the channels I could get with any other tuner.
> 
> 
> Oh, and does the tuner work at all with the 3 LNB dish? I'm not interested in MPEG4 yet, I'll wait for the slimline dish to be in circulation. Plus I couldn't get 5 and 50 anyway.



You won't be able to get *ANY* OTA channels with the H20. DirecTV disabled the OTA tuner and there is no word yet on when they will (or may) enable it. So the only local HD channels you can get are the ones available via the HD LocalInLocal (LiL) on the MPEG4 stream from the satellite.


----------



## bfkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You won't be able to get *ANY* OTA channels with the H20.



Are you sure you mean H20 and not HR20?


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfkidd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Long time DirecTV subscriber looking to get an LCD TV without a tuner paired with an H20.
> 
> 
> Now I've read that you can only receive those channels that D* puts in the guide. So the question is, which channels are those? I am close to TV Road in Garner so I would like to receive all of the channels I could get with any other tuner.
> 
> 
> Oh, and does the tuner work at all with the 3 LNB dish? I'm not interested in MPEG4 yet, I'll wait for the slimline dish to be in circulation. Plus I couldn't get 5 and 50 anyway.



I guess you mean the HR20. As posted the OTA tuners are not yet enabled. But, I expect that won't take long. And, I think you'll want a 5 LNB dish because any new HD content on DTV is going to be MPEG4. If you want a slimline just wait until December or so. Probably the OTA tuners will be enabled by then anyway.


It stinks that Capitol Broadcasting and DTV can't get their act together for WRAL and FOX50. I wonder if they are even trying.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfkidd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure you mean H20 and not HR20?



Sorry, HR20. Please don't tell me DirecTV has such a stupid naming convention that they have two totally different devices that only vary by one freakin' letter.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, HR20. Please don't tell me DirecTV has such a stupid naming convention that they have two totally different devices that only vary by one freakin' letter.



H20 is non-dvr HD receiver.


----------



## bfkidd

I mean the currently shipping regular HD receiver (non DVR) that as I understand has OTA enabled.


I have an R15 and would not go the DVR route for just trying out HD.


Since there are several local HD channels besides the big networks, I am interested to know which ones come in through DirecTV's OTA.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfkidd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I mean the currently shipping regular HD receiver (non DVR) that as I understand has OTA enabled.
> 
> 
> I have an R15 and would not go the DVR route for just trying out HD.
> 
> 
> Since there are several local HD channels besides the big networks, I am interested to know which ones come in through DirecTV's OTA.



If it's like my HR10-250 you get a slew of OTA stations in the guide. I have more in the guide than I can receive.


But, I think for the H20 OTA to work you must subscribe to the DTV HD package. You can probably get a deal, but then not sure you'll get a deal again if you decide later to upgrade to HR20 and 5 LNB dish.


If you just want to just "try" HD maybe you should look for a used OTA tuner.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that was having a problem with NBC17 last night? The picture and sound was awful. This was occurring on TWC 217, 218 and 6. I would think that this was a Time Warner thing except for the fact that dropouts, pixelization, etc. was only occurring on NBC channels.



Your's is the only report I have seen. SD Ch 6 is a totally different feed from 217 et al, as it is analog that TWC covers with a digital SD through their boxes. If it was acting up on all, then it's either signal strength or the STB acting up.

Check all your connections and then call TWC. I'd suspect the temperature change has loosened or affected a splitter or amp in your area.

I talked with the head engineer at TWC Thursday, and they have not had any reports of issues recently either.


----------



## fmoraes

NBC17ENG, good to see you back. Do you know what caused Heros to have one block in SD instead of HD? This happened the past two weeks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your's is the only report I have seen. SD Ch 6 is a totally different feed from 217 et al, as it is analog that TWC covers with a digital SD through their boxes. If it was acting up on all, then it's either signal strength or the STB acting up.
> 
> Check all your connections and then call TWC. I'd suspect the temperature change has loosened or affected a splitter or amp in your area.
> 
> I talked with the head engineer at TWC Thursday, and they have not had any reports of issues recently either.



Law and Order (HD from TWC) from Friday night was a mess on both my DVR's. Many breakups were present. The were occuring at a rate of between 1 every 10-20 seconds to every couple minutes. I believe that is the night tommy was referrring to.


And.... welcome back!!!


----------



## HDTV-NUT

This sucks, neither game on CBS or FOX is in HD..


----------



## Daryl L

Fox game is HD now.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG, good to see you back. Do you know what caused Heros to have one block in SD instead of HD? This happened the past two weeks.



I'm guessing human error, but don't know exactly who. The timing sheets come down from NBC at the last possible minute, and the switch triggers are entered manually by the HUB. Two weeks in a row makes me think the timing sheet may be wrong. They also missed the trigger to switch back after last weeks NFL game.


I'm off this week playing with my antenna. I'll have my folks check the DVR from Friday night to see if it did it also. Not sure what was happening. Earlier in the week NY reported a weather incident at 8:09 PM in Hero's, but it was a quick break-up just as they went to the first break in the show due to snow. I'm not sure there were any weather events Friday night though.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm guessing human error, but don't know exactly who. The timing sheets come down from NBC at the last possible minute, and the switch triggers are entered manually by the HUB. Two weeks in a row makes me think the timing sheet may be wrong. They also missed the trigger to switch back after last weeks NFL game.
> 
> 
> I'm off this week playing with my antenna. I'll have my folks check the DVR from Friday night to see if it did it also. Not sure what was happening. Earlier in the week NY reported a weather incident at 8:09 PM in Hero's, but it was a quick break-up just as they went to the first break in the show due to snow. I'm not sure there were any weather events Friday night though.



So what did you do with SNF? The still shots were fantastic. The motion seemed to have less macroblocking than normal. It looked like you had noise reduction set a bit higher. Is that accurate? Overall, I thought the game looked great.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bruce,
> 
> 
> You don't need to tone it down at all, in fact I think you are being polite.
> 
> 
> So far I have been busted as being trailer trash just mentioning about a wobbly sat antenna next door to me.
> 
> 
> I have been interrogated as to "Why would I buy a expensive HD tv and than not get some kind of pay service that would offer lots of HD channels to offset the cost of the expensive HD TV?"
> 
> 
> And than when I post issues I am seeing with OTA I get the pet response of "Get cable".
> 
> 
> I say to each their own.
> 
> 
> I just happen to enjoy fooling with OTA reception. At times it is very annoying like at present when the antennajoiner I purchased does not appear to do a darn thing. But at other times I enjoy the hands on of tinkering with getting better reception.
> 
> 
> And you can't knock the excercise I get hauling my lazy a__ up into the attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway I wanted VOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'm the "get cable" guy. I'm a tinkerer too. I've got an attic full of antennas and amplifiers. But OTA is an "addition to", not an instead of. The real benefit of HD isn't realized by the limited choices and scheduling of what's on broadcast TV.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what did you do with SNF? The still shots were fantastic. The motion seemed to have less macroblocking than normal. It looked like you had noise reduction set a bit higher. Is that accurate? Overall, I thought the game looked great.



Yes, I set noise reduction at maximum Friday, and bit rate is higher than the Olympics profile, but same as past 3 weekends. I'm trying one setting at a time to see what difference it makes. Race Saturday night is the first I missed in Charlotte in person in 2 years, but it blew me away OTA. Even the animations were crisp, and the fence and crowd scenes were showing up sharp as the cameras moved.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm the "get cable" guy.



This must be for those new to the forum.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I set noise reduction at maximum Friday, and bit rate is higher than the Olympics profile, but same as past 3 weekends. I'm trying one setting at a time to see what difference it makes. Race Saturday night is the first I missed in Charlotte in person in 2 years, but it blew me away OTA. Even the animations were crisp, and the fence and crowd scenes were showing up sharp as the cameras moved.



I'd say you are definitely on the right "track".







I really feel sorry for others around the U.S. that aren't in touch with the engineering staff about PQ. You have made drastic improvements.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I set noise reduction at maximum Friday, and bit rate is higher than the Olympics profile, but same as past 3 weekends. I'm trying one setting at a time to see what difference it makes. Race Saturday night is the first I missed in Charlotte in person in 2 years, but it blew me away OTA. Even the animations were crisp, and the fence and crowd scenes were showing up sharp as the cameras moved.



I wish I had access to the settings before MY favorite events.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> I am close to TV Road in Garner so I would like to receive all of the channels I could get with any other tuner.




FOX

CBS

ABC

NBC

CW


are coming from those towers.


The HR10-250 is perfect for this sitution. HDTV and you get OTA ability.

I have two of these boxes.


If you're using a HR20, then I think the OTA channels are currently disabled, and is a "coming soon" feature.

You'll have to watch directv and call them to find out a release date. But don't hold your breath.



I'm not sure about an H20.

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx 

is the best place to get a list and direction.


Hopefully, you're not tooo close to the towers. I drove by them on Saturday, and within 1/2 mile my radio station (which I never tuned) picked up 3 or 4 different stations. I thought about what would happen if you lived too close to the towers.


.....................


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I set noise reduction at maximum Friday, and bit rate is higher than the Olympics profile, but same as past 3 weekends. I'm trying one setting at a time to see what difference it makes. Race Saturday night is the first I missed in Charlotte in person in 2 years, but it blew me away OTA. Even the animations were crisp, and the fence and crowd scenes were showing up sharp as the cameras moved.



Absolutely... The race Saturday night looked GREAT!!!!


----------



## DonB2

"I'm the "get cable" guy. I'm a tinkerer too. I've got an attic full of antennas and amplifiers. But OTA is an "addition to", not an instead of. The real benefit of HD isn't realized by the limited choices and scheduling of what's on broadcast TV. "


POSG ,


Yes I know who you are and like I said - To each their own.


And if you do indeed have an attic full of OTA equipment than maybe you could offer some advice in this direction instead of just telling me to get cable










-DONB


----------



## DonB2

Antenna Joiner Update for who ever cares,


I emailed Channel master concerning my issues with the antenna joiner which appears to not be doing anything and they told me to mail it to them and they will check the tuning on the Joinantenna.


In addition I got thinking over the weekend that proably the Antenna Joiner requires a solid ground in order to operate correctly.


If you pop open the antenna joiner you will see a pretty heavy copper trace and heavy gauge wires tied to the what I assume is the ground side of the coax connectors.


I sent an email to Channel Master for verification on grounds.


-DonB2


----------



## Fmstrat

So, to tack on to a comment above, do these things bother anyone else?



1) Both "local" NFL games, Panthers, and Redskins, were in SD. Haven't watched them all yet, just the first few minutes, but lets face it, HD and Football are two things that should be an understood. Why haven't networks figured this out?


2) Carolina Hurricanes. We have a local, Stanley Cup winning team right here in Raleigh. Up north if you have a team within 100 miles every game is on locals. I understand we're a Nascar state, but come'on, at least play one game a month on a local HD station. Is there a contractual reason here?


3) PBS. Everyone always tells me pointing an extra antenna towards the PBS tower is worth it for the HD science shows. I've recorded just about everything not in the childrens category that Zap2it has marked as HD (not that much, honestly). Not a single one of them seems to be in HD. Seems they're all 4:3 SD content. Am I missing something?



P.S. Yes, I'm whining, I still love OTA HD


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Law and Order (HD from TWC) from Friday night was a mess on both my DVR's. Many breakups were present. The were occuring at a rate of between 1 every 10-20 seconds to every couple minutes. I believe that is the night tommy was referrring to.
> 
> 
> And.... welcome back!!!



Law and Order via OTA friday night had the same problems. so the problem wasn't with TWC.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> 1) Both "local" NFL games, Panthers, and Redskins, were in SD.



Yes, I was bummed out also. You work hours on getting a system setup, and then Boom, no HD.


The afternoon game between the Jets and Dolphins was HD. Good to watch the quality, but with no vested interest..................not much fun.


The NFL needs to get on the HD wagon, period.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I was bummed out also. You work hours on getting a system setup, and then Boom, no HD.
> 
> 
> The afternoon game between the Jets and Dolphins was HD. Good to watch the quality, but with no vested interest..................not much fun.
> 
> 
> The NFL needs to get on the HD wagon, period.




Gee.... you had to bring that game up..... My poor Dolphins.....


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> In addition I got thinking over the weekend that proably the Antenna Joiner requires a solid ground in order to operate correctly.



Don2B....


Yeah, the ground might be good to add-on.


I pointed my 4228 at this weekend. I had to place it on the chimney to get better signal (aka, move it along the roofline)

I got the cable run into the attic, but haven't hooked it in yet.


My new theory is this:


The JoinTenna is supposed to work, but as we recentlyh found out ........ not inside a +/- 5 channel range.


So 59 subtract 5 is 54.


So that means I concerned myself with 57 and 55, as far as channels that would still come in on the antenna and mess up the JoinTenna and its configuration.


So when I pointed the 4228 at I also aimed it so I was (purposely) getting almost *no* signal from 57 and *no* signal from 55.


I'm hoping that when I get it wired into the JoinTenna, that the antenna will actually be the only antenna supplying 57 and 55 (as well as 53,52,49).

Aka, my 57 and 55 signal is coming from the antenna, and not the antenna.


Since the JoinTenna is ~supposed to work above +/- 5 channels, then 53,52,49 ~~should get blocked by the JOIN Tenna.


I'll let you know. I ran out of time ........ and didn't get it all wired together.


I'm hoping since I concentrated on getting rid of 57 and 55 signal on the antenna, it'll all work.


:::::Fingers crossed again:::::::::::


----------



## DonB2

"3) PBS. Everyone always tells me pointing an extra antenna towards the PBS tower is worth it for the HD science shows. I've recorded just about everything not in the childrens category that Zap2it has marked as HD (not that much, honestly). Not a single one of them seems to be in HD. Seems they're all 4:3 SD content. Am I missing something?"


I have been confused as to how PBS does the multicast line up.


For example last night at 8pm when they begin the HD broadcasting on 4.2 I was able to view the Nature show at 8pm on 4.1 in 4:3 or on 4.2 in HD. But than at 9pm the Casanova Masterpiece Theatre was only available in 4.1 4:3 mode.


I would think the prime time line up would always be showcased in HD but I guess I think wrong.


OK maybe Casanova was not filmed in HD. But on other occasions I have seen shows start stating they were filmed HD but it is only available on the Digital 4.1 channel and not on the 4.2 HD channel between 8 and 11pm.


_DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, to tack on to a comment above, do these things bother anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Both "local" NFL games, Panthers, and Redskins, were in SD. Haven't watched them all yet, just the first few minutes, but lets face it, HD and Football are two things that should be an understood. Why haven't networks figured this out?
> 
> 
> 2) Carolina Hurricanes. We have a local, Stanley Cup winning team right here in Raleigh. Up north if you have a team within 100 miles every game is on locals. I understand we're a Nascar state, but come'on, at least play one game a month on a local HD station. Is there a contractual reason here?
> 
> 
> 3) PBS. Everyone always tells me pointing an extra antenna towards the PBS tower is worth it for the HD science shows. I've recorded just about everything not in the childrens category that Zap2it has marked as HD (not that much, honestly). Not a single one of them seems to be in HD. Seems they're all 4:3 SD content. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm whining, I still love OTA HD



1) Panthers were in HD on Sunday. You just didn't watch long enough. Who cares about the Redskins?


2) Hurricanes have been on in HD several times this year. The last game was on FSN-South HD. It was available on TWC - INHD2. Since FSN has rights to the game, we won't see them on local stations as a general rule.


3) Are you watching on 4.2? HD programming starts at 8:00 pm nightly.


----------



## foxeng

FOX NFL was in HD all day on WGHP.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> 1) Both "local" NFL games, Panthers, and Redskins, were in SD.



Yeah, not that you mention it. ..... the Panthers ~started in SD, but somewhere it got switched to HD.


So my comment was on the initial broadcast quality. But I stand corrected.


I did see most of the game in HD.


Ok... so this weekend:

Panthers = HD

Washington/Titans = SD

Jets/Fins = HD

Raiders/Denver = HD

and tonight

daBears / Cardinals = HD (for those with ESPN-HD)


So 4 out of 5 isn't bad.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I'm the "get cable" guy. I'm a tinkerer too. I've got an attic full of antennas and amplifiers. But OTA is an "addition to", not an instead of. The real benefit of HD isn't realized by the limited choices and scheduling of what's on broadcast TV. "
> 
> 
> POSG ,
> 
> 
> Yes I know who you are and like I said - To each their own.
> 
> 
> And if you do indeed have an attic full of OTA equipment than maybe you could offer some advice in this direction instead of just telling me to get cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DONB



I'd try this. Aim your channel 59 antenna in the appropriate direction, next go through the jointenna, then go through an amplifier, then combine with your 4228. If you are having problems with 55 and 57, pad the output of the jointenna with a 10 db pad and see what happens.


It would be helpful to know your general location.


I may come across as a smart ass, but I am actually a pretty decent guy and will be more than happy to help you out anyway I can. Send a private message and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Panthers were in HD on Sunday. You just didn't watch long enough. Who cares about the Redskins?
> 
> 
> 2) Hurricanes have been on in HD several times this year. The last game was on FSN-South HD. It was available on TWC - INHD2. Since FSN has rights to the game, we won't see them on local stations as a general rule.
> 
> 
> 3) Are you watching on 4.2? HD programming starts at 8:00 pm nightly.




1) Good to hear, look forward to seeing it. As for Redskins, they were my home team prior to the Panthers being established.


2) Ahh, so with FSN's rights, it could very well be a contractual issue. I have OTA HD with a MythTV setup, no HD service through my DirecTV. I'm generally "not around" to watch TV, and don't want a DirecTV DVR and a Myth setup, so was hoping locals would pick them up at some point.


3) This could very well be... I'm using channel 59, with listings from XMLTV ID 30645. Is there a different channel I should be using?



Thanks for the info.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im assuming this was a local problem as there were no complaints in the Heroes thread, but is there a reason NBC 17 has to drop to SD for at least a block of Heroes every week? This is two weeks in a row....it used to be a regular thing for them, but its been so long I thought they had finally jumped that hurdle.



make that 3 weeks in a row that we've lost HD and 5.1 ... someone at NBC really hates that show. Whoever pushes the button to drop to NBC17 SD promos at 9.40pm doesn't come back until Studio 60 is on.


One week I can let it go, but three weeks in exactly the same place every week is pissing me off now.


----------



## DonB2

Join Antenna continued,


Since I got the Joinantenna disconnected I believe I will pay and have it shipped to channel master to make sure it is calibrated correctly.


By the way I wrote CM a second time yesterday about grounding issue and they have not yet replied. I would really like and answer on the grounding issue before I ship it off.


POSG,


The antenna I have pointed at PBS is a Square Shooter with the built in booster.


Not sure if the built in booster would cause issues with the Join antenna or not.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> make that 3 weeks in a row that we've lost HD and 5.1 ... someone at NBC really hates that show. Whoever pushes the button to drop to NBC17 SD promos at 9.40pm doesn't come back until Studio 60 is on.
> 
> 
> One week I can let it go, but three weeks in exactly the same place every week is pissing me off now.



Happened to me too.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Join Antenna continued,
> 
> 
> Since I got the Joinantenna disconnected I believe I will pay and have it shipped to channel master to make sure it is calibrated correctly.
> 
> 
> By the way I wrote CM a second time yesterday about grounding issue and they have not yet replied. I would really like and answer on the grounding issue before I ship it off.
> 
> 
> POSG,
> 
> 
> The antenna I have pointed at PBS is a Square Shooter with the built in booster.
> 
> 
> Not sure if the built in booster would cause issues with the Join antenna or not.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



The square shooter is boosting ALL channels. Unless you attenuate the undesired ones, mixing them with your 4228 will cause all kinds of problems. Going through the jointenna will help some, but probably not enough. You should always get rid of the undesired signals before the amplification stage. That is why I suggested putting the jointenna in front of an amplifier to act as a bandpass filter rather than a mixer. The trick is to get these signals balanced properly so that the signals from the different antennas don't interfere with each other.


The jointenna was really not designed to deal with situations where the desired and undesired channels are as close to each other as the are in your application.


Here is a link that shows reception patterns of various antennas. (use clickable sublinks to see individual antennas)

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html 


Find an antenna that has as much of a null towards the undesired channels as you can. Sometimes using an antenna with a broader beamwidth pointing slightly off of the desired channel, but maximizing the null towards the undesired channel will do the trick.


The Square Shooter is probably next to useless for your application. You might be better off using the 4228 for 59 and the Square Shooter for everything else.


----------



## DonB2

"The Square Shooter is probably next to useless for your application. You might be better off using the 4228 for 59 and the Square Shooter for everything else. "


POSG,


I have been thinking about selling the Powered Square Shooter and replacing it with a CM model.


-DonB2


----------



## demisod

I have an older HR10-250 Direct TV system and their HD package. In looking at the D* site, I see some of the locals in this area are listed as being HD, but I didn't think the MPEG-4 systems had been rolled out in the Raleigh area. In browsing this thread, it appears the ones that are available are national feeds. Are these non-MPEG4? If so, is there any way for me to pick those feeds up with my system? If they are national feeds, I assume I would lose local programming going with a national feed. True?


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> I have an older HR10-250 Direct TV system and their HD package. In looking at the D* site, I see some of the locals in this area are listed as being HD, but I didn't think the MPEG-4 systems had been rolled out in the Raleigh area. In browsing this thread, it appears the ones that are available are national feeds. Are these non-MPEG4? If so, is there any way for me to pick those feeds up with my system? If they are national feeds, I assume I would lose local programming going with a national feed. True?



I'm not 100%, but I think the deal is:


There are some national feeds. However, you have to be completely outside of any local zone. Which, around WRAL you are not.

Pretend you were in Bumpkinville, NC...


Ok... the MPEG4 stuff. I think some LA's markets have it. And they can tap into it.


An HR10-250 is only mpeg2 capable. It will ~never be mpeg4 capable.


This is one of the differences between the "tivo" HR10-250 and the new directv non-tivo HR20.


Your options are the directv HD package.

And OTA for locals.


This is a combination of you being "in the zone" (aka, OTA capable) and because you don't have a mpeg4 capable receiver.


IF/WHEN our locals go to MPEG4 (I'm talking about OTA local networks) then the HR10-250 becomes obsolete.

There's debate about how soon this might happen. I have an HR10-250 and I"m not worried about it that much.


I don't think you (or me) are eligible for the national feeds.

You can call and ask, but thats my take.


Again, I'm kinda sure, but not uber sure.


----------



## foxeng

The H20 receiver is MPEG2/4. The HR20 is the DVR that has MPEG2/4 and it is available now. Several have been installed in Greensboro.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *demisod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an older HR10-250 Direct TV system and their HD package. In looking at the D* site, I see some of the locals in this area are listed as being HD, but I didn't think the MPEG-4 systems had been rolled out in the Raleigh area. In browsing this thread, it appears the ones that are available are national feeds. Are these non-MPEG4? If so, is there any way for me to pick those feeds up with my system? If they are national feeds, I assume I would lose local programming going with a national feed. True?



HR20-700 does MPEG2 and MPEG4 and is available in this area. However, the OTA tuners are not enabled at this time. They are supposed to be enabled sometime later this year.


HR10-250 does not do MPEG4, but does do OTA tuning.


in this area, it is highly unlikely for you to get the waivers that will allow you to recieve the mpeg 2 national feeds. you can try by calling directv and they will ask for the waivers. but seriously, you will not get them from the local stations.


The mpeg4 locals are sent via spotbeam. NBC-17 and ABC-11 are available in HD via MPEG4. CBS-5(WRAL) and FOX-50(WRAZ) HD are not available via MPEG4. the reason they aren't available is directv and WRAL/WRAZ are having a squabble concerning the number of directv subscribers that WRAL/WRAZ feel are in their DMA reachable by antenna, but will not be able to get the mpeg4 feeds via the spotbeam.


so right now, you can't get FOX and CBS in HD in this area if you have an HR20-700 because they aren't on the satellite, and the OTA tuners aren't enabled. at this time, HR10-250 with OTA antenna is the way to go in this area.


----------



## shholliday

Ok... Good directv, HR10 and HR20 explanation for this area.

Thanks!



Just to complete the thought.


With the HR10-250, you can use a 3LNB dish, and an antenna for OTA.

The elliptical dish thats been around for a while:











When you get into the mpeg4, you have to upgrade to the dish that can receive from 5 satellites, or the DIRECTV Five LNB Ka/Ku Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 Compression

HD Programming (AT9).


----------



## DonB2

Did anyone catch the show on PBS last night about the future of Digital TV?


It was on about 10:30pm.


Talked a lot about the freeing up of the old analog channels. I don't recall if they explained why analog channels will be available for reselling compared to why they won't be needed in the future for additional Digital Channels.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

posg ,


Thanks for that URL for the antennas.


Interesting reading.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg ,
> 
> 
> Thanks for that URL for the antennas.
> 
> 
> Interesting reading.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Test next Thurday.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your's is the only report I have seen. SD Ch 6 is a totally different feed from 217 et al, as it is analog that TWC covers with a digital SD through their boxes. If it was acting up on all, then it's either signal strength or the STB acting up.
> 
> Check all your connections and then call TWC. I'd suspect the temperature change has loosened or affected a splitter or amp in your area.
> 
> I talked with the head engineer at TWC Thursday, and they have not had any reports of issues recently either.



Thanks for your reply. It has only happen that one time. It's been fine since them. Guess I'll just dismiss it as the "ghost in the machine"


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3) This could very well be... I'm using channel 59, with listings from XMLTV ID 30645. Is there a different channel I should be using?



So I'm still trying to figure this out on my MythTV box. As far as I can tell, I've got everything set up right. All my other stations come in fine as HD except PBS, which for channel 59 I pick up a "decent" signal but it only comes through in 4:3 when it should be HD. Since my tuner doesn't have "4.1" and "4.2", how can I be sure I'm on the right channel?


And for those of you who are getting HD on PBS, is it 4:3 or 16:9 feeds?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> make that 3 weeks in a row that we've lost HD and 5.1 ... someone at NBC really hates that show. Whoever pushes the button to drop to NBC17 SD promos at 9.40pm doesn't come back until Studio 60 is on.
> 
> 
> One week I can let it go, but three weeks in exactly the same place every week is pissing me off now.



On the bright side, we'll be pulling the plug on the NBC HUB in about a month. We then plug into the brand new Media General HUB. Might create a new problem, but the MG HUB is a lot better design, and managed a lot better. Time will tell....


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the bright side, we'll be pulling the plug on the NBC HUB in about a month. We then plug into the brand new Media General HUB. Might create a new problem, but the MG HUB is a lot better design, and managed a lot better. Time will tell....



I can tell you that the Media General NBC station in Tampa competes daily with the Gannett CBS affilate to see who can be the biggest embarrassment to HD in a Top 50 market (Which is interesting as Tampa is the #12 Television DMA).


As I believe that is Media General's biggest station, god help you.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the bright side, we'll be pulling the plug on the NBC HUB in about a month. We then plug into the brand new Media General HUB. Might create a new problem, but the MG HUB is a lot better design, and managed a lot better. Time will tell....



Tell us more. Need more info Please. Locations, Names, give it all up.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bruce,
> 
> 
> You don't need to tone it down at all, in fact I think you are being polite.
> 
> 
> So far I have been busted as being trailer trash just mentioning about a wobbly sat antenna next door to me.
> 
> 
> I have been interrogated as to "Why would I buy a expensive HD tv and than not get some kind of pay service that would offer lots of HD channels to offset the cost of the expensive HD TV?"
> 
> 
> And than when I post issues I am seeing with OTA I get the pet response of "Get cable".
> 
> 
> I say to each their own.
> 
> 
> I just happen to enjoy fooling with OTA reception. At times it is very annoying like at present when the antennajoiner I purchased does not appear to do a darn thing. But at other times I enjoy the hands on of tinkering with getting better reception.
> 
> 
> And you can't knock the excercise I get hauling my lazy a__ up into the attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway I wanted VOOM!!!!
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'm with you guys. People often forget that you are paying for a service or access to programming. If the programming or access you want is provided for free why pay for it.


In our case we started out in a new house which was not wired for cable in 2001 and got Standard TWC to satisfy my wife and my need for PBS and certain programming (mostly movies). In doing that our house got wired from the street (in our case the house is in the middle of an acre of property) to the box(es) for free with an annual standard cable subscription commitment at a discount rate ($25/month). At the end of the year (when the bill hit $40/month) we switched to limited basic ($11.95/month) and joined Netflix. We also bought our first new TV (Samsung 26" CRT HDTV 16:9) for about $500, about a month later bought a open box Samsung T151($125), and a Zenith Silver sensor($35). After a six month trial (and convincing my sceptical wife to cut the cable, God forbid) we went totally OTA and put antennas in the attic.


Our 3 kids are now 4 years old (twins), and 20 months . What do we watch the majority of the time on TV prior to 8pm => PBS Kids or movies. Do we want Nickleodean, Disney channel, Animal Planet, and the wave of programming on cable or satellite? No thank you. Maybe as the kids get older we would get satellite for a single supervised access point in the home for shows like the Discovery Channel and other educational shows, but not now. I am hoping when that day comes ala carte programming will be available. But give up on OTA. Never!!!


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, to tack on to a comment above, do these things bother anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Carolina Hurricanes. We have a local, Stanley Cup winning team right here in Raleigh. Up north if you have a team within 100 miles every game is on locals. I understand we're a Nascar state, but come'on, at least play one game a month on a local HD station. Is there a contractual reason here?
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes, I'm whining, I still love OTA HD



I don't know about the contract, but you bring up a good point. In fact in 2002-3 (?) WRAL and/or Fox used to carry the games. I forget if they were home and away, but the home games on WRAL were defintely in HD. During this time FOX also used to broadcast HDNet prior to 5pm daily.


Bring back the hockey


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

The HDNET that stations would broadcast during the day was not the same as HDNET via cable or DBS. It was a different feed of more material they owned - or had cheaper rights cost for.


----------



## tommy122

Has anyone else noticed that the TWC boxes go to channel 14 (TW News) on power up now? I have two boxes and both power up on 14 even though the power up channel in my settings is set to default which use to mean it started up on the channel it was set to on power off. No biggie, but this is a very sneaky way to pimp their own channel.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the TWC boxes go to channel 14 (TW News) on power up now? I have two boxes and both power up on 14 even though the power up channel in my settings is set to default which use to mean it started up on the channel it was set to on power off. No biggie, but this is a very sneaky way to pimp their own channel.



You can set it to power up to any channel you choose. The default is probably channel 14. I have mine set to *LAST* (the last channel it was on when powered off) under *My Preferences* when turned on manually. And I have *Power On Timer* under *Timers* set to auto power on to channel 33 at 6am.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the TWC boxes go to channel 14 (TW News) on power up now? I have two boxes and both power up on 14 even though the power up channel in my settings is set to default which use to mean it started up on the channel it was set to on power off. No biggie, but this is a very sneaky way to pimp their own channel.



I don't ever turn mine off.


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the TWC boxes go to channel 14 (TW News) on power up now? I have two boxes and both power up on 14 even though the power up channel in my settings is set to default which use to mean it started up on the channel it was set to on power off. No biggie, but this is a very sneaky way to pimp their own channel.



yep, i noticed that tonight too. They are sneaky indeed. I wonder if anything else on our boxes updated, or if they just changed that setting.


I flipped it to "last channel" and all is good again.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yep, i noticed that tonight too. They are sneaky indeed. I wonder if anything else on our boxes updated, or if they just changed that setting.
> 
> 
> I flipped it to "last channel" and all is good again.



I haven't ever noticed the "Last Channel" setting before. Mine was set on "Default" which always turned on to the last channel. I changed my setting and all is well now.


----------



## scsiraid

I have a question about a trap/filter and I seem to remember that we have a couple folks that hang out here with cable plant experience.


There is a person who has an inline cable trap/filter with pn TNB6-40P10/18. This trap is old and was placed and then later removed by the cableco. Searches indicate that this trap was perhaps made by PPC but no further information can be found other than it may be a 'window' trap. PPC website doesnt have any info.


Any ideas what this beast is and what it would be fore? Perhaps a 6-40Mhz passband with a blocking window at 10-18 Mhz? or a 6-40Mhz block but with a passband window at 10-18Mhz.


The reason I ask.... The new Tivo Series 3 DVR's are having issues with audio and video dropouts on digital SD and HD. The person with the trap claims that adding it to the S3 input cable eliminates the problem. Seems unlikely to me since the frequencies of interest seem to be in the return path which isnt used by the Tivo unless those frequencies being present is messing up the Tivo tuner.


Any ideas appreciated....


Thanks,

Don


----------



## posg

Had a meeting today with a Senior Manager from DirecTV. Although not the subject of the meeting, I questioned him on the WRAL/WRAZ HD issue. He was quite confused and concerned, and although the situation is well outside his area of responsibility, he said he would dig into it and get some answers. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about a trap/filter and I seem to remember that we have a couple folks that hang out here with cable plant experience.
> 
> 
> There is a person who has an inline cable trap/filter with pn TNB6-40P10/18. This trap is old and was placed and then later removed by the cableco. Searches indicate that this trap was perhaps made by PPC but no further information can be found other than it may be a 'window' trap. PPC website doesnt have any info.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this beast is and what it would be fore? Perhaps a 6-40Mhz passband with a blocking window at 10-18 Mhz? or a 6-40Mhz block but with a passband window at 10-18Mhz.
> 
> 
> The reason I ask.... The new Tivo Series 3 DVR's are having issues with audio and video dropouts on digital SD and HD. The person with the trap claims that adding it to the S3 input cable eliminates the problem. Seems unlikely to me since the frequencies of interest seem to be in the return path which isnt used by the Tivo unless those frequencies being present is messing up the Tivo tuner.
> 
> 
> Any ideas appreciated....
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don



You're analysis of the bandpass of the trap is likely correct. The trap should also not influence his described symptom one way or another.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're analysis of the bandpass of the trap is likely correct. The trap should also not influence his described symptom one way or another.



Thanks.... Which one of the 'guesses' would you expect to be right... a 10-18Mhz bandpass or bandreject?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.... Which one of the 'guesses' would you expect to be right... a 10-18Mhz bandpass or bandreject?



Bandpass. If it was bandreject, it wouldn't have indicated 5-40. Just a guess. These types of traps are common to prevent ingress from polluting the return path. In a cable system the downstream path is analogous to a fresh water supply, while the return path is analogous to a sewer.


----------



## holl_ands

Unfortunately, not found at PPC website:
http://www.ppc-online.com/products/trap_line/ 

Note that "B" or "R" is used to identify the Band Reject filter freqs and "P" identifies Band Pass freqs.


It can be found here:
http://www.catvservices.com/inventory.cfm 

PPC TNB6-40P8/10 TINY 6P WINDOW PATH FILTER 0-40MHZ, PASS 8-10MHZ, 1GHZ


So it seems to be a filter that blocks noise from being injected into the cable system's reverse path (6-40 MHz),

but passes 8-10 MHz (probably for Cable Modem) back to the cable headend....and presumably passes all freqs above 40 MHz....

Could also be used to prevent RFI from being injected into the reverse path when connecting a conventional TV or VCR directly to cable.


Probably "similiar" to fol "Window" filter, except with different freqs:
http://www.soontai.com/WF-M.html


----------



## scsiraid

Thanks Guys.... I appreciate it. So the consensus is that the trap I referenced is a 6-40 Mhz band reject with a pass band notch between 10-18Mhz. So if the tuner in the Tivo is being affected by the return path 'sewer' then this filter may help the situation. However, a more simple HPF such as the PPC SHP3-50 or THP3-50 or the Soontai HPF2-50 would be a better fit. The next question is where to get any of those in quantity 1. Ideas?


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys.... I appreciate it. So the consensus is that the trap I referenced is a 6-40 Mhz band reject with a pass band notch between 10-18Mhz. So if the tuner in the Tivo is being affected by the return path 'sewer' then this filter may help the situation. However, a more simple HPF such as the PPC SHP3-50 or THP3-50 or the Soontai HPF2-50 would be a better fit. The next question is where to get any of those in quantity 1. Ideas?



You could call Toner Cable for price on Eagle filters:
http://www.tonercable.com/Product.aspx?ID=954 


However, you might consider this Pico-Macom HPFO-54MHZ high pass filter that's on sale:
http://www.audio-discounters.com/hpfo-54mhz.html 
http://www.picomacom.com/products/di...xtSearch=PMC30 

Also available via on-line order ($15 plus $12 handling fee):
http://www.picomacom.com/macom/home/ 
http://www.picomacom.com/macom/store...storefront.htm


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could call Toner Cable for price on Eagle filters:
> http://www.tonercable.com/Product.aspx?ID=954
> 
> 
> However, you might consider this Pico-Macom HPFO-54MHZ high pass filter that's on sale:
> http://www.audio-discounters.com/hpfo-54mhz.html
> http://www.picomacom.com/products/di...xtSearch=PMC30
> 
> Also available via on-line order ($15 plus $12 handling fee):
> http://www.picomacom.com/macom/home/
> http://www.picomacom.com/macom/store...storefront.htm



Thanks!!!!


Found these on ebay

http://www.ppc-online.com/products/t...ngress/SHP.php 

http://cgi.*********/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7276&rd=1&rd=1 


change ***** to ebay dot com


I think 25 will be enough..... I could stack up a 'big ole filter'










Im not convinced that this will fix the problem though. I am straight connected to a line amp which should have good port to port isolation and the amp shouldnt apply any gain to the return frequencies. However... one person claims that it fixed hers so what the heck... ill give it a try.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the bright side, we'll be pulling the plug on the NBC HUB in about a month. We then plug into the brand new Media General HUB. Might create a new problem, but the MG HUB is a lot better design, and managed a lot better. Time will tell....



and on the other bright side Heroes stayed HD this week so if you nudged someone or something thanks for that.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and on the other bright side Heroes stayed HD this week so if you nudged someone or something thanks for that.



Lucky you....the Media General Geniuses in Tampa screwed up the entire show - upconverting the SD feed.


That Media General hub will be.......interesting.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and on the other bright side Heroes stayed HD this week so if you nudged someone or something thanks for that.



I haven't finished scanning my DVR yet, but it appears they got the 3 episodes of Heros NBC ran Sunday night back to back correct also.

As you may already know, we have been running tests the last several weekends tweaking settings for weekend sports, using AVSForum members and station staff as home judges of the affects. Last weekend, we anilhalated 17-2 and gave 17-1 the highest bit rate to date. We did not notice any improvement over the previous weekend, which seems to be the optimum setting. TWC did get numerous complaints about PQ on 218 (17-1) Sigh. Yes, somebody is watching it. We will continue running the sports bit rates on the weekend, and regular bit rates during the week.

We also found a "glitch" that older generation 1 receiver chips reacted to, that newer STB's do not. I was able to confirm it on TWC, and we tweaked some more. It may be part of the macro blocking you guys have seen. On TWC, the picture blocked up, especially in the center "action" part of the picture, exactly like the bit starvation being reported, or a quick rf drop out from an antenna. I have not seen it since.

OTA, last weekend's best HD football came from WNCT in Greenville. The blimp shots were amazing, and motion artifacts almost none. There was a huge difference between them and WRAL!

Worst has to go to WITN. I told them NOT to turn on that second SD, and they did it anyway. No body ever listens to me! Their HD was blocking up bigtime!

NBC in general had some disappointments. Their blimp shots were definitely up-converted NTSC widescreen, fuzzy, and little detail. HD cameras looked good, but they are definitely using shots they should not mix in with HD.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We did not notice any improvement over the previous weekend, which seems to be the optimum setting. TWC did get numerous complaints about PQ on 218 (17-1) Sigh. Yes, somebody is watching it. We will continue running the sports bit rates on the weekend, and regular bit rates during the week.



Great job...btw, just shut off the 480i station during the weekend. Instruct TWC to point whomever to the lower channel. It has the same content. I really appreciate the efforts you've gone to with this problem. I have to say, I'm truly impressed that someone actually listens. Part of the problem with ND football may be the venue itself. I'm not sure how its' "wired", but SNF always looks significantly better.


Jeff


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC did get numerous complaints about PQ on 218 (17-1) Sigh. Yes, somebody is watching it. We will continue running the sports bit rates on the weekend, and regular bit rates during the week.



BTW, TWC 218 = OTA 17-2.










Nice work on the tweaking too.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't finished scanning my DVR yet, but it appears they got the 3 episodes of Heros NBC ran Sunday night back to back correct also.
> 
> As you may already know, we have been running tests the last several weekends tweaking settings for weekend sports, using AVSForum members and station staff as home judges of the affects. Last weekend, we anilhalated 17-2 and gave 17-1 the highest bit rate to date. We did not notice any improvement over the previous weekend, which seems to be the optimum setting. TWC did get numerous complaints about PQ on 218 (17-1) Sigh. Yes, somebody is watching it. We will continue running the sports bit rates on the weekend, and regular bit rates during the week.
> 
> We also found a "glitch" that older generation 1 receiver chips reacted to, that newer STB's do not. I was able to confirm it on TWC, and we tweaked some more. It may be part of the macro blocking you guys have seen. On TWC, the picture blocked up, especially in the center "action" part of the picture, exactly like the bit starvation being reported, or a quick rf drop out from an antenna. I have not seen it since.
> 
> OTA, last weekend's best HD football came from WNCT in Greenville. The blimp shots were amazing, and motion artifacts almost none. There was a huge difference between them and WRAL!
> 
> Worst has to go to WITN. I told them NOT to turn on that second SD, and they did it anyway. No body ever listens to me! Their HD was blocking up bigtime!
> 
> NBC in general had some disappointments. Their blimp shots were definitely up-converted NTSC widescreen, fuzzy, and little detail. HD cameras looked good, but they are definitely using shots they should not mix in with HD.



Will the "popcorn" in the audio go away with the switch to the Media General hub, or do we just have to learn to live with it?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the "popcorn" in the audio go away with the switch to the Media General hub, or do we just have to learn to live with it?



Yes, that will definitely go away. You will have to supply your own popcorn.


----------



## pen15nv

So far, SNF looks spectacular. Thanks NBC17ENG!


----------



## ENDContra

Still looking at Dish, am Im a little concerned about only being able to DVR 1 OTA channel at a time considering that most of the HD programs I record (minus sports) are on network channels. Are we able to receive any distant HD networks in the Raleigh market? And is this an extra cost?


----------



## Scooper

nO ON diSH ON dISTANTS, It has been rumoured that Dish will start carrying the Raleigh Networks in HD "soon" - date "to be announced".


----------



## ENDContra

Not even ABC? I thought you were at least eligible for those networks where the local station is an O&O.

And the locals via Dish seems pointless as both CBC stations arent carried via DirecTV (same with Dish most likely?) and we all know Sinclairs opinion of carriage of their digital signals.


----------



## Fmstrat

What are channels 27 and 57? In trying to hunt through this thread I think they are UPN and WB, but are they HD channels? AntennaWeb doesn't seem to have them listed. Specifically, what would they be on this list:

http://www.triangletuners.com/tmp/Listings.gif 


*edit*


Nevermind, I figured out what I was looking at wrong. I'm just stupid










Thanks!


----------



## DonB2

No more Set Top Box OTA ATSC Tuners at Circuit City


I just got back from Circuit City off of 15 501 and was dissapointed to see no STB TV tuners for sale.


The salesman was not even sure when they would see more of them


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No more Set Top Box OTA ATSC Tuners at Circuit City
> 
> 
> I just got back from Circuit City off of 15 501 and was dissapointed to see no STB TV tuners for sale.
> 
> 
> The salesman was not even sure when they would see more of them
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Are you looking for one? I think I have an LG tuner (D*) that is not in use. We're getting ready to move, so I'll have to dig it up anyway. Send me a PM.


----------



## DonB2

I found this avsforum post in a round about way doing a google search:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=728392 


It discusses the Samsung DTB-H260F which I was hoping to see at Circuit City.


Looks like I should have gone to BB which I find interesting as last year I saw barely any STB's at BB only Direct TV boxes and now Circuit City has no ATSC STB's on display but has plenty of Direct TV choices.


I am interested in the Samsung DTB-H260F because of its latest generation chip set that supposedly handles Multipath very well.


CCsoftball7,


Does your LG tuner (D*) do QAM?


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your LG tuner (D*) do QAM?



I don't think so. Actually, I think I have a Sony SAT-HD200. I sent my LG up North to my brother.


Jeff


----------



## DonB2

"I don't think so. Actually, I think I have a Sony SAT-HD200. I sent my LG up North to my brother."


Jeff,


That is too funny as that is what I did with my Samsung SIR t 451- sent it up North to my brother.


DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

Some here mentioned that recently their TWC cable boxes started defaulting to cable channel 14 (new channel 14) when first turned on. Well, apparently it was a mistake to soon be corrected. If you go * Here *, select *NEWS* in the dropdown field on the left, scroll down and find the report titled *Time Warner To Undo Making Its Channel Cable Default* you can see a report about it.


----------



## CarlRx

With an 8300, is it possible these days to add an eSATA drive to expand storage?


I'm having a difficult time finding a solid answer.


Thanks!


--Carl


----------



## drewwho

Did anybody else experience lots of breakups during Earl and the Office last night?


I replaced the wireless card in my HTPC yesterday, and to have problems with the first recordings made after putting new hardware into the system seems like too much of a coincidence. Then again, recordings made on WRAL and WRAZ last night were fine. I wonder if a PCI wireless a/b/g nic could throw off enough interference to introduce problems on some channels but not others..


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## kirkusinnc

For me, NBC 17 was unwatchable during ER last night either via 217 or 218 on TWC or over the air on 17.1 and 17.2. They clearly were having some kind of problem. I ended up switching to the analog broadcast to watch...


----------



## Yerp

Thank goodness the NBC 17 problem wasn't just me!


I had to switch to analog last night to watch Earl and the Office as well. I tried again this morning, and I still had problems with 17.1 and 17.2 (unencrypted QAM).


I wonder what the issue is? Hopefully NBC17ENG will see these posts










I'm just glad it wasn't my hdtv acting up


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Sorry to be quick and short, but I was working on it until 2:30 this morning, and I'm heading back in now. We have a failure in both our microwave links between the studio and the transmitter. The issue began around 7:30 last evening and pregressively got worse. I will have more manpower this morning to help find a resolution. Hang tight and please continue to be patient. We're working on it as fast as we can.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to be quick and short, but I was working on it until 2:30 this morning, and I'm heading back in now. We have a failure in both our microwave links between the studio and the transmitter. The issue began around 7:30 last evening and pregressively got worse. I will have more manpower this morning to help find a resolution. Hang tight and please continue to be patient. We're working on it as fast as we can.



Thanks for the update. We appreciate the efforts. I can't wait for SNF...GO COLTS!!!


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Hey folks, I'm hoping to be moving back to NC soon, but was wondering something & couldn't find it via search.


In Fayetteville (zip 28311), can I get the 4 Raleigh/Durham locals (ABC, FOX, CBS, NBC) with just a simple, indoor antenna? AntennaWeb thinks so, but I wanted actual experience if possible...thanks!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to be quick and short, but I was working on it until 2:30 this morning, and I'm heading back in now. We have a failure in both our microwave links between the studio and the transmitter. The issue began around 7:30 last evening and pregressively got worse. I will have more manpower this morning to help find a resolution. Hang tight and please continue to be patient. We're working on it as fast as we can.



YOU NEED A FIBER FEED TO TWC !!!! (and the to the TX as well







)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We have a failure in both our microwave links between the studio and the transmitter. The issue began around 7:30 last evening and pregressively got worse.



Thanks for the update, we appreciate it!


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Back to normal as of an hour ago around 9:45 AM.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back to normal as of an hour ago around 9:45 AM.



Much appreciated .


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey folks, I'm hoping to be moving back to NC soon, but was wondering something & couldn't find it via search.
> 
> 
> In Fayetteville (zip 28311), can I get the 4 Raleigh/Durham locals (ABC, FOX, CBS, NBC) with just a simple, indoor antenna? AntennaWeb thinks so, but I wanted actual experience if possible...thanks!



Yes you can. I have family that live right off US 401 in Northern Fayetteville. I took my

STB and a simple bow-tie indoor antenna when I visited one time and got all the Raleigh channels and the Lumberton PBS's plus WFPX DT


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Nice! Thanks!


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to be quick and short, but I was working on it until 2:30 this morning, and I'm heading back in now. We have a failure in both our microwave links between the studio and the transmitter. The issue began around 7:30 last evening and pregressively got worse. I will have more manpower this morning to help find a resolution. Hang tight and please continue to be patient. We're working on it as fast as we can.



How far is the hop and what system are you using?


----------



## Lee L

Not happy you have to deal with issues, but it is a good thing this was not on my end. I was worried I had massive antenna problems when I had issues on all my Receivers.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not happy you have to deal with issues, but it is a good thing this was not on my end. I was worried I had massive antenna problems when I had issues on all my Receivers.



That's why I try to post here as soon as I can when I know there's a problem to alert as many viewers as possible, but to be honest at 2:30 this morning, I was emailing help requests instead of posting, so I hope you understand I didn't post until this morning. I love the email alerts when a new post is added from this site. That's a great tool. I really appreciate everyone's understanding and patience. Only one person sent a rude email describing how much he spent on his system just to have me screw it up. Believe me, the first night of ratings is not the time I'd pick to insert a problem like this.


The microwave system is an MRC Twinstream with a fairly short 7 Gig hop from North Raleigh. Both analog and digital streams ride on the same microwave, along with a T1 LAN and bidirectional serial data lines. The problems were actually a SMPTE 310 distribution amp at the transmitter end, and a data modem at the station. Strangely unrelated, yet interconnected, and unpredictable.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The microwave system is an MRC Twinstream with a fairly short 7 Gig hop from North Raleigh. Both analog and digital streams ride on the same microwave, along with a T1 LAN and bidirectional serial data lines. The problems were actually a SMPTE 310 distribution amp at the transmitter end, and a data modem at the station. Strangely unrelated, yet interconnected, and unpredictable.



Saw a similar problem at KCBS getting the signal up to Mt. Wilson earlier this year - same deal - Feb sweeps - and Thursday night - Survivor and CSI - though not total failure.


Could see the hits with a tektronix mtm400 transport stream monitor.


Switched exciters and recievers and it did not solve the problem.


All the sub carriers going to mt wilson including the telephone circuits were getting hit when the breakup happened as well.


Switched to a the backup Twinstream and the problem went away, though we took an analog and digital hit when we switched to the other mrc twinstream.


Then looked at the rf spectrum of the subcarriers related to the digits. The sub carriers were very hot causing interference in the digital portion of the spectrum.


----------



## GonzoF1

Okay y'all... So I backed up a few pages to see if I could make heads or tails out of what NBC17ENG was saying... well I couldn't totally. So I'll ask anyway.


I am not getting ANY signal from my off-air antenna for NBC17. I'm also getting numerous audio and sometimes video dropouts from DirecTV 82. Any ideas why? Tech support at DirecTV says they are "aware" of the problem and have forwarded the problem to higher-ups, but has something changes locally? Was there an antenna change from NBC17 that I am now not pointed towards?


Sorry if this has been covered already. I had hoped it would have cleared up by now so I figured this was the best place to find an answer.


Thanks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GonzoF1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay y'all... So I backed up a few pages to see if I could make heads or tails out of what NBC17ENG was saying... well I couldn't totally. So I'll ask anyway.
> 
> 
> I am not getting ANY signal from my off-air antenna for NBC17. I'm also getting numerous audio and sometimes video dropouts from DirecTV 82. Any ideas why? Tech support at DirecTV says they are "aware" of the problem and have forwarded the problem to higher-ups, but has something changes locally? Was there an antenna change from NBC17 that I am now not pointed towards?
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already. I had hoped it would have cleared up by now so I figured this was the best place to find an answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry, no changes on my end. What is DirecTV 82? SD or HD? I haven't heard anything from them, or viewers, and I haven't fired up my HD box for them to monitor it yet. I know their SD looks like crap with color bleeding especially in the reds, but no dropouts or audio problems on my SD system.

I can say trees are the biggest UHF enemy this time of year, and go back a year in the posts and see the "fun" we had with DXing. (Distant signals bouncing off the troposphere) Falling leaves usually help OTA reception, but Pine trees are soaking up moisture for the Winter, which absorbs UHF signals. Remember, the full wavelength of ch. 17 analog is around 12", and for ch. 55 it's a lot shorter, so even a small tree or 2X4 in the attic will cause problems.


----------



## DonB2

GonzoF1,


Just a guess but maybe you need to do a channel rescan. Possibly you have lost the remap for OTA HD 17.


DonB2


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks DonB2, I forgot to mention that, coffee hadn't kicked in yet. The issues Thursday night could easily have wiped us from his box's memory.


----------



## DonB2

"The DTB-H260F is going to retail for a low, low price of $179"


Has anyone here in Raleigh purchased one of these new Samsung units? And if so where?


It sure appears from reading posts on the other AVS forum that the DTB-H260F goes along ways towards solving the multipath ghosts issues that several people including myself have commented about on this forum.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

New VOD channels (3 I think) have been added to TWC.


----------



## schottjy

Any one know if/when TWC-Raleigh is going to roll out Multiroom-DVR? I see that it's rolled out in at least one TWC locale...


----------



## GonzoF1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GonzoF1,
> 
> 
> Just a guess but maybe you need to do a channel rescan. Possibly you have lost the remap for OTA HD 17.
> 
> 
> DonB2



Maybe I should have just walked outside with half a brain... looked up at my antenna mast... and seen that the fixture was nearly 90 degrees out of focus!!!!


Sorry to waste your time y'all. I'll be smarter next time before I post again.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schottjy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any one know if/when TWC-Raleigh is going to roll out Multiroom-DVR? I see that it's rolled out in at least one TWC locale...




don't get your hopes up. You would be better forgetting you ever saw it, that way you won't be sat around waiting with the rest of us for all the features that other test states have had for a long time.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> don't get your hopes up. You would be better forgetting you ever saw it, that way you won't be sat around waiting with the rest of us for all the features that other test states have had for a long time.




Ahh, the glories of distributed Television via MythTV. I agree with this. It's unlikely we'll ever see it, though if it was offered, I would probably ditch the MythTV setup.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New VOD channels (3 I think) have been added to TWC.



Yawn.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yawn.



HeHeHe, they were of no interest to me either (except maybe the TCM movies in the FreeMoviesOnDemand section). Was just commenting.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HeHeHe, they were of no interest to me either (except maybe the TCM movies in the FreeMoviesOnDemand section). Was just commenting.




you've been missing out, the free movies thing is just a spin-off from the full movies on demand channel. They had a free movies section on there for a while with TCM films.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you've been missing out, the free movies thing is just a spin-off from the full movies on demand channel. They had a free movies section on there for a while with TCM films.



Ahhhhh, I knew of the free movies section in the full movies on demand channel but last I looked (had been awhile) there were no TCM movies listed that I noticed.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, I knew of the free movies section in the full movies on demand channel but last I looked (had been awhile) there were no TCM movies listed that I noticed.



they never had many. I only checked occasionally as well so it might have been a recent addition.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they never had many. I only checked occasionally as well so it might have been a recent addition.



Remember that these On Demand channels are not really channels at all.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Remember that these On Demand channels are not really channels at all.



how is that relevant? We are talking about new channels in the IPG lineup. Not the technical implementation.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how is that relevant? We are talking about new channels in the IPG lineup. Not the technical implementation.



Just because some readers may think that valuable bandwidth is being wasted on something frivolous, when it's not. Just a clarification. Didn't mean to tweak anybody out.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just because some readers may think that valuable bandwidth is being wasted on something frivolous, when it's not. Just a clarification. Didn't mean to tweak anybody out.



well I think we all know that 80% of the VOD stuff is frivolous anyway just by looking at it! Splitting off the new VOD channels is just bumping up the channel count.


I'm still waiting for a Widescreen movies on demand channel. That would actually be useful so therefore it's not available. Even if it's just a dedicated section of the MOD channel. It's particularly annoying when the new releases section only list movies as fullscreen when a widescreen version is buried in the A-Z list.


and TWC said HD MOD would be eventually be available to everyone upon it's launch. That hasn't happened. I find it particularly stupid that in order to pay to watch an HD movie you have to pay extra to get that channel in the first place.


----------



## IamtheWolf

I just want something for free, and its Sports so that always has value.


Anyway, looks like for the first time since 1992 Notre Dame football game will not be shown on a major network. Now I don't care about ND, but hope there are other games available, too.


----------



## pepco

Hi all,

I have a 61FN97 which I really like so far.

I have it hooked up to a SA 8300 DVR STB via HDMI cable and a coax cable to the reciever for Dolby Digital sound. When I first got the set I was able to get Dolby Digital sound from my reciever by going into the STB menu and changing audio from HDMI to DD and I would get DD sound fine. I now cant get DD sound at all, I only get stereo sound from the reciever. Does HDMI block the DD from getting to the reciever????


----------



## Blue 911

I just found this great local thread. Here's my post regarding recent info that TW now does support external hard drives on the SA83000.


----------



## Dish_H8r

All,


I just wanted to post a couple of lines to express my gratitude to all the posters on this forum. I am a Newbie to OTA. I got tired of waiting for my Dish provider to give me my local channels in HD. I never thought I would buy a $2500 HD panny and then have to shop around for 'rabbit ears!'


Reading through this forum was a great education and saved me tons of frustration. Thanks to all those who have contributed and continue to contirbute.


On a side note: This is not a solicitation, but I am starting a Film Club in Rocky Mount. Membership is 20 bucks (this will go towards MPAA licences) and it is going to be free to attend screenings (even for non-members). If anyone wants more info, please send me an email.


----------



## stungeon

I just tried to watch my DVR recording from Monday night. It skips and freezes and is unwatchable. Did anybody else have problems with it? I had a similar problem with Earl and The Office last Thursday.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stungeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried to watch my DVR recording from Monday night. It skips and freezes and is unwatchable. Did anybody else have problems with it? I had a similar problem with Earl and The Office last Thursday.



I watched my recording of 60 last night and while I remember a couple of quick glitches it was a pretty solid broadcast.


Earl from last week was horrendous and I had to watch it with the subtitles on just to get through the scenes I couldn't see or hear.


----------



## DonB2

These LG STB recorders look pretty interesting:


They are found just below the LG plasma info at this URL that I got from another AVS Forum post.

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_b/LGline2007.html 


DonB2


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stungeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just tried to watch my DVR recording from Monday night. It skips and freezes and is unwatchable. Did anybody else have problems with it?



I had some stutters but nothing catastrophic.


Mike


----------



## stungeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had some stutters but nothing catastrophic.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the feedback. I tried to play Studio 60 again tonight and it played fine. I guess there was something funny going on with my DVR last night.


----------



## Tim Terrific

I have a question for NBC17ENG:


Why is the sound level so low on NASCAR broadcasts that I have to crank up the receiver to 50 while Sunday Night Football can be comfortably audible at my more typical 35 setting?


----------



## Fmstrat

Hey everyone. I've got a question about acceptable signal strength. My meter shows that I'm pulling upper 80's for NBC, and mid 90's for ABC (and all other channels). Most of the time, things run great. However about once an hour, I get a glitch where the sound goes out for about 3-5 seconds and there is garble on screen.


It doesn't seem to happen on all channels, just on ABC and NBC, and I seem to notice it during Lost and Heros more than anything else, but that could be coincidence. I have two ATSC tuners on the antenna, and notice that if I'm recording on say, NBC and FOX, the glich will only happen during that time on NBC. For that matter, I've also never noticed an issue with FOX.


Any ideas?


----------



## DonB2

Fmstrat ,


It sounds like the frustrating Multipath ghosting issues.


Supposedly the latest generation Tuners are suppose to help with this.


I do not own one yet so not sure.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

PBS out of Chapel Hill


Has anyone had trouble receiving PBS OTA ATSC? I was not able to get a watchable signal all weekend. I am almost thinking my amp in the Square Shooter went bad.



Well it was working again Monday night with signal strength back up to my just on the fringe of 72 percent. Over the weekend it was mid 60's for signal strength.


I unplugged the amp power on the SS and signal strength dropped to the 40's so it must still be working.


-DonB2


----------



## bigcementpond

I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with the audio on nbc17. This is on the regular ch7 broadcast on TWC in Cary, set to DD2.0 on the SA8300 (no HD). It seems that there is little difference between the right and center channels and almost nothing in the left. I first noticed this on Friday night's Tonight Show from the DVR, though it could have been going on longer (and still is). All other channels seem fine including the SD broadcast on ch218. Thanks!


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

2.0 doesn't have a center channel.....which is why it's 2.0.


----------



## bigcementpond




> Quote:
> 2.0 doesn't have a center channel.....which is why it's 2.0.



While this is true, my surround receiver does DD PL-IIx from a 2.0 source. The 8300 sends all audio as 2.0 unless it's actually in 5.1.


----------



## DonB2

ABC GMA - OTA ATSC,


Did anyone else notice the scrolling text along the bottom of the screen this morning on GMA. It was very herky jerky.


The scrolling was back to normal this morning. 11-19


-DonB2


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've got a question about acceptable signal strength. My meter shows that I'm pulling upper 80's for NBC, and mid 90's for ABC (and all other channels). Most of the time, things run great. However about once an hour, I get a glitch where the sound goes out for about 3-5 seconds and there is garble on screen.
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to happen on all channels, just on ABC and NBC, and I seem to notice it during Lost and Heros more than anything else, but that could be coincidence. I have two ATSC tuners on the antenna, and notice that if I'm recording on say, NBC and FOX, the glich will only happen during that time on NBC. For that matter, I've also never noticed an issue with FOX.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



what tuners are you using?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Terrific* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question for NBC17ENG:
> 
> 
> Why is the sound level so low on NASCAR broadcasts that I have to crank up the receiver to 50 while Sunday Night Football can be comfortably audible at my more typical 35 setting?



The reply from NY was "no, (intentional difference) other than different audio mixers who may use more or less compression to suit their preferences?" NASCAR is loud in person, so I guess they over compensated.


Glitches?

An 80 or above signal strength is generally ideal, but as stated, multipath is high right now with Fall leaves, trees, and winds. Don't forget dirty connections.


Stereo plus and minus?

17 analog is standard 2.0 stereo, no center channel. 17-1 is 5.1 if available, and 3.0 if not during HD programming. Up-converted shows are 2.0 stereo, no center channel. DD receivers have so many settings and simulations, it can be hard to determine where audio is coming from.


----------



## bigcementpond




> Quote:
> Stereo plus and minus?
> 
> 17 analog is standard 2.0 stereo, no center channel. 17-1 is 5.1 if available, and 3.0 if not during HD programming. Up-converted shows are 2.0 stereo, no center channel. DD receivers have so many settings and simulations, it can be hard to determine where audio is coming from.



I understand that 17 analog is in 2.0 stereo, but it still sounds very right-biased compared to other channels I get and even when compared to the SD transmission on ch218. I don't know why it would sound this way when everything else is as it should be. Whatever is going on with it isn't normal and is a fairly recent issue. Any thoughts on what to try, short of calling time warner? Thanks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I'll check it in the morning. They get the same feed on the fiber I send to the transmitter and DirecTV, but they may be on a different distribution amp. I'll look at it leaving my plant and let them know if their end needs a tweak. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wmcneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PBS out of Chapel Hill
> 
> 
> Has anyone had trouble receiving PBS OTA ATSC? I was not able to get a watchable signal all weekend. I am almost thinking my amp in the Square Shooter went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was working again Monday night with signal strength back up to my just on the fringe of 72 percent. Over the weekend it was mid 60's for signal strength.
> 
> 
> I unplugged the amp power on the SS and signal strength dropped to the 40's so it must still be working.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I am seeing the same thing, down over the weekend, back up on Monday night, and zero again Tuesday night. I have a DISH Viip622 DVR, and it shows a signal strength of 76-78 normally.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

We found the right channel DA was hotter leaving my racks. Both channels should be equal now.


----------



## bigcementpond

Thanks! That's seems to have it fixed now. Sorry if my original question was misleading or vague.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what tuners are you using?



I'm using two pcHDTV HD5500's with MythTV.


----------



## level7

Hey Everyone,


First post in the Raleigh thread. Had a quick timewarner cable question:


1) What *frequencies* does TWC broadcast in? I bought one of the new samsung 260f receivers that supposedly receives QAM, but when I scan for channels it doesn't find any. My fusionHDTV receiver picks them up just fine.


My issue is I live in a townhome (about 9 miles from the towers, apparently) - but I can't see a way to realistically get an antenna cable from my attic down to my TV (which is in a room with a huge open vaulted ceiling). I was thinking QAM over cable, as much as I detest paying for stuff that is essentially free.


Can you get a digital box from TWC without having digital cable? I'm assuming that would allow me to view unencrypted QAM channels....


--7


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *level7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post in the Raleigh thread. Had a quick timewarner cable question:
> 
> 
> 1) What *frequencies* does TWC broadcast in? I bought one of the new samsung 260f receivers that supposedly receives QAM, but when I scan for channels it doesn't find any. My fusionHDTV receiver picks them up just fine.
> 
> 
> My issue is I live in a townhome (about 9 miles from the towers, apparently) - but I can't see a way to realistically get an antenna cable from my attic down to my TV (which is in a room with a huge open vaulted ceiling). I was thinking QAM over cable, as much as I detest paying for stuff that is essentially free.
> 
> 
> Can you get a digital box from TWC without having digital cable? I'm assuming that would allow me to view unencrypted QAM channels....
> 
> 
> --7



If you are that close... have you tried an indoor antenna such as the Silver Sensor? You can get them at Circuit City.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *level7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post in the Raleigh thread. Had a quick timewarner cable question:
> 
> 
> 1) What *frequencies* does TWC broadcast in? I bought one of the new samsung 260f receivers that supposedly receives QAM, but when I scan for channels it doesn't find any. My fusionHDTV receiver picks them up just fine.
> 
> 
> My issue is I live in a townhome (about 9 miles from the towers, apparently) - but I can't see a way to realistically get an antenna cable from my attic down to my TV (which is in a room with a huge open vaulted ceiling). I was thinking QAM over cable, as much as I detest paying for stuff that is essentially free.
> 
> 
> Can you get a digital box from TWC without having digital cable? I'm assuming that would allow me to view unencrypted QAM channels....
> 
> 
> --7



You should not need a digital box or any STB to get QAM from Raleigh TWC cable. I have had at least 3 Vizio TVs with onboard QAM tuners and they all have received the QAM channels from just plugging them into the cable outlet. You do have to scan for the channels however. If you have basic TWC cable, you should get the local networks offerings via QAM. NBC, CBS, ABC and WUNC (PBS).

Don't know about the frequencies. I guess something under 900MHz.


----------



## DonB2

"

Originally Posted by gpankaj

Hi ,


I recently bought Samsung T-451 tuner which comes with QAM.

I am able to receive most all over-air channels thru Antenna.


I tried to tune the tuner using Cable since I have a basic cable.

The tuner has 3 cable tuning modes . STD/HRC/IRC.


The tune will lockinto many channels in STD and IRC tuning modes,

but will only show only few of them . I am able to see only TNT

and Discovery on IRC tuning . On STD tuning it will show couple

of Spanish channels . It will lock into many channels but going

up and down on channel list , it will say "No Signal" even though

on Signal Strength it shows many bars.


Anybody has any ideas on how can I get NBC/CBS/ABC/FOX using

QAM on T-451 , please post.




I had the T-451 last fall. It was my 3rd HD STB after a toshiba and a LG. I liked the Sammy best. You want it set on STD. Try the below list. These are what I got when I had the Sammy. Some may have changed.


84.1 TNT (without the audio problem my LG 3510A had)

84.2 Dischd


85.1 CBSHD

85.2 CBSWX

85.3 CBSSD


90.1 PBS TV

90.2 PBSHD

90.3 PBS KIDS

90.4 PBS

90.5 PBS


105.13 CSTV (COLLEGE SPORTS TV)

105.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL



111.1 NBCHD

111.2 NBCSD

111.3 NBCWX


113-1 ABCHD

113.5 ABCWX

113.6 ABCSD


113-2 FOXHD

113.3 FOXSD

113.4 FOXWX WRAL


117.9 PAX (PAX62 OF FAYETTEVILLE)

117.12 TELEMUNDO



118.2 (sOME LOCAL SALES CHANNEL OF RALEIGH)(CH.60 ON TWC OF RALEIGH/DURHAM/FAYETTEVILLE)

118.9 NBCSD ((WNCN 17 OF RALEIGH)

118.10 NBCSD (WECT 6 OF WILIMINGTON)

118.11 TWC NEWS CHANNEL


__________________

My Home Theater Page

Report Post


Daryl L

View Public Profile

Send a private message to Daryl L

Visit Daryl L's homepage!

Find More Posts by Daryl L

Add Daryl L to Your Buddy List


02-28-06, 11:03 AM

"


Daryl L or whoever can answer these questions:


Question 1:

I don't see The Tube in the above TWC QAM list, does TWC offer The Tube which I think is 28.2 in OTA ATSC over TWC cable QAM?


Question 2:

Does a Samsung SIR T 451 do QAM?

From this post I copied it appears that it does but if you read the owners manual that comes with the SIT T 451 it says page 9:


4. Can I connect my DTV set-top receiver to my cable TV service?


Cable TV systems use a different method for transmitting digital TV programs that is currently incompatible with broadcast DTV set-top receivers. So you will still need to use an outdoor or indoor antenna to receive OTA broadcast DTV programs.


On page 12 in the Rear Panel Jacks section:


1. Ant/Cable In Connect the air or CATV antenna here. Connect cable in the even that a local cable provider is passing through 8vsb on their system.


There is some additonal 8vsb verbage on page 13.


At any rate I believe that TWC uses QAM which is not the same as 8VSB which leads me to believe that the SIR T 451 would not work with digital basic Cable



Is this text in the manual misleading?


-Don B2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *level7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) What *frequencies* does TWC broadcast in? I bought one of the new samsung 260f receivers that supposedly receives QAM, but when I scan for channels it doesn't find any. My fusionHDTV receiver picks them up just fine.


 Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC


----------



## beanpod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Stereo plus and minus?
> 
> 17 analog is standard 2.0 stereo, no center channel. 17-1 is 5.1 if available, and 3.0 if not during HD programming. Up-converted shows are 2.0 stereo, no center channel. DD receivers have so many settings and simulations, it can be hard to determine where audio is coming from.



Hi NBC17ENG,


Got an issue with NBC17's in-house commercials (the ones for NBC17 itself).


First off, I watch OTA NBC HD sports events on WNCN 17.1 instead of WITN 7.1 because NBC17 transmits 5.1 and as you know WITN 7.1 can't.


Here's the issue...with regard to audio signal transsition from sports event to commercials, both SD and HD, all goes well except for NBC17 in-house commercials. The signal shifts to 2.0, gets louder than typical for commercials, make my AVR do the signal switch dance and causes a audible snap in transsition. All's good again after the NBC17 commercials finished and back to regular programming.


The video quality of NBC17 commercials (although not HD) suggest they are somewhat recently made. I don't know what can be done about it or if I'm an isolated case. Is it possible the audio can be converted from 2.0 to 3.0 or audio feed simular with other national commercials (they seem to not cause an issue)?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

A bit late now since that was the last race NBC will carry for a long time. As we noticed last week, the people running audio for the NASCAR races seem to over compress the audio and over compensate for the volume; in essence, they run it too low. When I go to races I like to sit within the first 8 rows so I can feel the wind and the swoop, swoop as they pass. TV can't send the smell of burning rubber and spent Sonoco fuel though! When TNT said "crank it up", I did.


When the dynamic range is so compressed on the 5.1 show, and you switch to 2.0 commercials, the effect is the same as the "good ole' days" when commercials were in mono, and the ears always perceived the spots to be louder, even when they were not. Only in this case, there is a difference since the program is lower, but the effect for me had me punching the mute button during breaks, and I don't blame anyone else doing the same.


Now you got me wondering what a simulated 3.0 or 5.1 mode from a 2.0 source would sound like. Anybody here want to experiment after ratings during the day to see, er hear, what faux 5.1 sounds like at home?


----------



## beanpod

HD broadcast make televised NASCAR home viewing more pleasurable, but there's nothing like the ambiance of being there.


But the point I was making, it was only during the NBC17 station commercials that made my AVR do the signal switch hop and it would flash 2.0 before reverting back to Logic7. All other commercials didn't cause an audio signal switch, or at least the AVR panel didn't indicate such. I'll have to take notice on some other NBC17 HD sporting event and see if it was occurs. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## DonB2

"the effect is the same as the "good ole' days" when commercials were in mono, and the ears always perceived the spots to be louder, even when they were not. "


I remember reading a post by someone in TV Guide complaining about this issue years ago. As I recall tv guide contacted a tv station about it and was told that the volume was never increased on commercials. Instead it was something to do with the envelope of sound or something like that.


All I know is back than my volume control "potentiometer" did a good job of quieting the commercials. So maybe the broadcast studios didn't mess with the volume level but the "volume control" on my tv did a good job of leveling the volume.



-DonB2


----------



## halljb

Is anyone else having trouble pulling in WRAZ 50 OTA? I had no problems before the storm. I was out of town and came home during all of the wind. After the storm I was having trouble with WRAL and WRAZ, but I re-aimed the antenna in case it had been moved by the wind and I can't get WRAZ whatever I do now.


I can get every single other channel in the area (most with full signal bars), but no WRAZ. I could get it to display a frame every once in awhile, but I did a re-scan on the set and it didn't even find 50, so I can't make it tune anymore. I've done many re-scans since and 50 is never found.


I'm trying to figure out if this is just something on my end or did the WRAZ tower have trouble with the wind or something?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble pulling in WRAZ 50 OTA? I had no problems before the storm. I was out of town and came home during all of the wind. After the storm I was having trouble with WRAL and WRAZ, but I re-aimed the antenna in case it had been moved by the wind and I can't get WRAZ whatever I do now.
> 
> 
> I can get every single other channel in the area (most with full signal bars), but no WRAZ. I could get it to display a frame every once in awhile, but I did a re-scan on the set and it didn't even find 50, so I can't make it tune anymore. I've done many re-scans since and 50 is never found.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if this is just something on my end or did the WRAZ tower have trouble with the wind or something?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



Just put up my antenna today and I have 10 out of 10 bars on Fox 50 DT 50-1.


----------



## toadfannc

Does either satellite provider have HD locals for Raleigh? Obviously, I'm ready to dump TWC. This weekend I visited homes that had Cox and Comcast service. Not only is TWC programming line-up very inferior (while paying higher monthly rates), but the PQ and services (guide, etc.) are much worse than Cox or Comcast. Don't believe all the crap you read on these forums about TWC's technical quality. That's just a poor excuse to divert attention away from their woeful record on responding to customer demand for more and better programming.


Satellite is definitely not convenient for where I live, but I'm ready to give it a try.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does either satellite provider have HD locals for Raleigh? Obviously, I'm ready to dump TWC. This weekend I visited homes that had Cox and Comcast service. Not only is TWC programming line-up very inferior (while paying higher monthly rates), but the PQ and services (guide, etc.) are much worse than Cox or Comcast. Don't believe all the crap you read on these forums about TWC's technical quality. That's just a poor excuse to divert attention away from their woeful record on responding to customer demand for more and better programming.
> 
> 
> Satellite is definitely not convenient for where I live, but I'm ready to give it a try.



As far as I can tell, HD locals has been "any day now" since the summer on Dish. We are one of the next 3 locales to be turned on, but so far we are not (I don't understand all the details, but we are "uplinked", just not on). Dish has lost 4+ months of my business while I've been waiting.


This is the only thing I am waiting for an I will make the switch. I check the Dish forum at

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forumdisplay.php?f=10 


every 2-3 weeks to look for updates.


Mike


----------



## Raleigh HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does either satellite provider have HD locals for Raleigh? Obviously, I'm ready to dump TWC. This weekend I visited homes that had Cox and Comcast service. Not only is TWC programming line-up very inferior (while paying higher monthly rates), but the PQ and services (guide, etc.) are much worse than Cox or Comcast. Don't believe all the crap you read on these forums about TWC's technical quality. That's just a poor excuse to divert attention away from their woeful record on responding to customer demand for more and better programming.
> 
> 
> Satellite is definitely not convenient for where I live, but I'm ready to give it a try.



DirecTV offers channels 11, 17 and 22 locally for HD. Channels 5 and 50 are not yet offered due to contractual problems. I found that with the H20 receiver I can get both 5HD and 50HD with a small indoor antenna and this integrates with the program guide without a problem. There is no additional charge for HD locals if you have the analog locals. There are additional charges if you want the national HD channels such as ESPN, ESPN 2, etc.


----------



## VisionOn

Has anyone else noticed the inconsistent location of the NBC bug on some HD shows? Sometimes the bug is well within the boundary of the image in a location similar to other networks, and on other occasions (such as Heroes and Studio 60 tonight) it's sitting slightly larger, on the very edge of my screen as if the image has been zoomed somewhere during transmission.


Right now on Leno, it's back in it's "normal" position, about three inches away from the edge of my screen.


Is this a local, national or TWC thing? Someone is taking three inches from my HD viewing of Heroes and I want it back!


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I am not a fan of bugs, and having wasted countless hours aligning our color bugs with network crystal bugs to find news bugs in a totally different place than programming bugs, makes me dislike them more. I suspect the bug location depends on where the show is coming from. Burbank seems to be consistent since they have done it longer. New York is just ramping up their delivery system and seem to be sloppy with where it goes.


Bugs were invented in the eighties when Nielson households filled in paper diaries of what was watched to help ensure the proper station was credited. That system is still in use in most smaller markets.


Ever notice we do not have the clock on our 11PM News? It reminds the viewer it's late so they shut off the TV to sleep instead of watching through Leno.


Regardless of issues like burn-in, or the availability of this information in the PSIP by pressing the info button on the remote, bugs are here to stay.


I do not like them on the left,

I do not like them on the right,

I do not like them animated,

I do not like them rated,

I'm smart enough to know what I'm watching,

Sam I am!


----------



## jspENC

NBC17eng that is hillarious! WTVD has to be the worst for bugs to me. That 11 bug is way too

big. WECT, WWAY and WSFX use bugs all the time, but they are not huge-and I have learned to live with it. None of the Greenville/New Bern channels use bugs for some odd reason.


I have noticed on NBC-HD shows however that the bug is on the left now, and is just too big.

Like we don't know we have on NBC and we can't tell that it is HD for pete's sake!


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG,


Ho ho I like your humor and your history lessons!



I remember getting sent the ratings to fill out back in the '60s , I figured it was worth filling out if for no other reason than to push the shows I liked.


Well I guess I didn't fill it out the way Nielson wanted the ratings to go, as I never got a second form to fill out.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of bugs



On the upside, bugs do help automated commercial flagging software, since they are rarely found on commercials.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,



I purchased and inexpensive Zenith DVD Player/VCR recorder for my Mom. I saw it had a commercial skip feature and could not wait to try it.


I found all it does is skip the VCR tape ahead by 30 seconds.










Oh well.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

I was receiving a viewable ATSC PAX picture last night in Holly Springs and the signal strength was down around 30. I have never ever received a picture at below about 50 percent on any channel.


On the other hand I could not receive CW 22.1 at all it had just about zero strength.



-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found all it does is skip the VCR tape ahead by 30 seconds.



All commercial skipping is not equal. Try MythTV sometime.. If you really trust it, you can have it skip commercials automagically. If you don't (like me), you hit a button on your remote to skip to the end of the flagged commercial. The reason I don't trust it is that occasionally it will flag part of the show as a commercial. Eg, the commercial should have been 3:35 long, but it thought it was 9:20 long, and wanted to skip a segment of the show. I need to upgrade and see if it has gotten better.. For some reason, I find the commercial flagging seems to be most accurate on WTVD. Maybe it is their bugs










Drew


----------



## Fmstrat

Blank frames is by and far the most common way to detect, and WTVD uses them all the time at the end of commercials. I'm running Myth .20, and there's no real changes since .19 in skipping. My biggest issue with skipping is in Football games. They tend to do quick 30 second commercials after an extra point, then do the kickoff, then a full commercial, all run together. So I regularly miss kickoffs. Other than that, works great, especially on OTA HD channels.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running Myth .20, and there's no real changes since .19 in skipping.



I'm running an 18 month old svn build somewhere between .18 and .19 on the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" plan. I was planning to use some of my use-it-or-loose it end of year time to upgrade my box to the latest version because I'd like to use my Intel iMac as a remote front end and I need the database versions to be the same. Hopefully there are lots of improvements in waiting for me in .20...


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Before we leave the bug thread here, a viewer with a plasma tv wrote in complaining my news bugs were too bright causing burn-in yesterday. We purposely toned them down, and made them semi-transparent for that reason a long time ago. Without the " I don't watch it" comments, and since all the TV stations read these posts, what's your take on the brightness levels on all the local station bugs. You know they won't go away, but if you had a say, and you do, what would make them better for you and your displays?


Oh, and skipping commercials? Is that common? They are the most entertaining part of the shows, and pay my salary! No wonder I live in the poor house.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, and skipping commercials? Is that common? They are the most entertaining part of the shows, and pay my salary! No wonder I live in the poor house.



Between the 30 second skip (or whatever it is) on DVRs and DonB2's VCR, and real commercial skipping like MythTV and ReplayTV, I think it is pretty common. But of course you knew that...


Some ads really are entertaining. I especially like that more ads are in HD. If I see an ad in HD, I'll watch it once rather than channel surfing away or skipping the entire block of commercials. To get more eyeballs, you should start having local advertisers produce HD ads. Is it even possible for you to run local HD ads during, say, the local news? The problem I have with commercials is that while many of them are actually entertaining the *first* time you see them, the charm starts to wear off after the 10th or 100th time. I also don't like having the show interrupted every 10 minutes for the ads. Don't even get me started on the obnoxious ads for the local car dealerships (although I'd have to give Crossroads Ford a "most improved" award since they stopped yelling and switched to the mild mannered businesswomen for a spokesperson).


It would be interesting if some commercial stations moved to the PBS model where they show the ads at the start of the show, with only one airing of each ad per show, and they do not interrupt the show with ads. (Don't tell me they aren't ads on PBS, if it walks like an ad, talks like an ad, and smells like an ad, it is an ad). Heck, I might even send you a donation like I send to WUNCTV!. Just don't move your transmitter 180 degrees away from everybody else like WUNC











Drew


----------



## Scooper

It depends on the kind of viewing I'm doing. Usually, I just leave it alone if I'm watching in real-time (yes - I do that often, even with a PVR). If I'm in a hurry watching a pre-recorded show - I'll 30 sec skip my way past ads.


Bugs - HATE THEM - period ! I KNOW what channel I'm watching ! That being said - the less they intrude on the program being shown - the better. WLFL does a really bad thing on Smallville about advertising for upcoming shows - which I'm not really interested in. OTOH - a well done, entertaining ad will often get watched, even if I'm not exactly looking for that particular item.


----------



## Daryl L

Take the bug, make it tiny, transparent to almost invisible with no colors, rotate them from corner to corner every five minutes or so (just like cbs rotates their nfl score box). Then they will not be distracting and with them rotating (non static) they can not cause burn-in (uneven phosphorous wear).


My .02 pennies.


----------



## Scooper

And yes I know ads pay for the stations - but come on !- I can edit out an easy 18 minutes out of almost every show on commercial TV - broadcast or cable channel ! I'll admit the PBS model holds some appeal -but I don't know if it would work for every show either.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Without the " I don't watch it" comments, and since all the TV stations read these posts, what's your take on the brightness levels on all the local station bugs. You know they won't go away, but if you had a say, and you do, what would make them better for you and your displays?



The opacity of most HD channel bugs is okay. FOX50 is the worst network HD offender. Being that their bug is bright white with a red stripe.


If it was up to me they would all remove the HD part from the bug. It's a bit obvious that you're watching the HD feed and it just makes it more obnoxious, it only needs the channel logo.


Having them all in the same place would be nice as well.


----------



## DonB2

So is there a minumum length of say 30 secondsfor a commercial sot? Or can a commercial be any amount of time with the preference being on zero seconds










I can't tell you how much I miss commercials on PBS when I want to get up to get another cup of coffee or whatever.


But there are a lot of commercials I enjoy watching or even learning about a new product through. I agree with other posts thought that they do get repetitive.


I guess one thing that has amazed me is the slowness of ads to be filmed in HD 16:9. Are 16:9 cameras that expensive these days???



I don't know if they are bugs or not but I really find the pop up crawlies to be very distracting. And they are not timed or related to the show you are watching. You could be deep in some sad part of some movie and this obnoxious moving pop up appears on the screen advertising some upcoming comedy show. I hate the things.


The scrolling text that all the news networks have gone to is distracting also.


-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if they are bugs or not but I really find the pop up crawlies to be very distracting. And they are not timed or related to the show you are watching. You could be deep in some sad part of some movie and this obnoxious moving pop up appears on the screen advertising some upcoming comedy show. I hate the things.



this is probably a discussion for another thread but I hate those things with passion as well. Especially on SD channels when the ad crawl takes up almost half the screen and has sound effects. Sound effects over the actual show dialog! Insane.


Showtime is currently ruining Dexter with their inappropriate crawls for Sleeper Cell in the middle of tense and dramatic scenes.


----------



## DonB2

VisionOn,


I agree with both your comments:

1. This probably being off thread

2. Sound as well as movement in the pop ups


So to get back to subject "Is anyone else experiencing issues with receiving 22.1?"


-DonB2


----------



## OrangeCo

I've had my digital tv for just under a year (Panasonic). Within the last few weeks all the UNC TV digital channels and 11.1/11.2 are not working. I'm showing strong signal strength - but a blank screen. Both stations had been working great for months.


All other digital stations are working fine.


Anybody else noticing this too?


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OrangeCo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Within the last few weeks all the UNC TV digital channels and 11.1/11.2 are not working. I'm showing strong signal strength - but a blank screen. Both stations had been working great for months.



A rescan may help fix some of the problems.


I have a Sony HD DVR and the UNC channels never show up when I do a rescan (I assume there is some issue with the PSIP data), but they work if I manually tune into them. Several weeks ago I started having problems with 11.1 - I'd always get 11.3 (weather) instead (although it would claim to be on 11.1).


Once I did a rescan everything started working properly.


Hope that helps.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, and skipping commercials? Is that common? They are the most entertaining part of the shows, and pay my salary! No wonder I live in the poor house.



Sorry to hear that NBC17ENG. In this house we couldn't live without commercial skipping. Downstairs we use a DirecTivo to fast-forward through commercials. Upstairs in the home-theater is a MythTV box with ATSC recordings and we use commercial-skip for that. I would say that less than 5% of my TV viewing time involves watching a program were commercials are not skipped!


Eventually someone will figure out that they can charge a premium for the first and last 5 seconds during a commercial break. Think about it. The typical Tivo user will fast-forward and then, if they don't hit the mark just right, backup by about 5 seconds prior to the start of the show.


As for MythTV, it was so discerning seeing MythTV accurately to the second automatically skip the entire commercial break that I had to adjust it so MythTV would resume play back 5 seconds prior to the end commercial break. Simply amazing.


----------



## WRoss

I watch TV for the show content that interests me. I've got a 50" HD & surround sound and subscribe to most all the HD content available. Ideally the viewing experience would be as 'movie-like' as possible - therefore I find all the the distracting developments that are evolving into the TV world very unpleasant.


The 'bugs' were bad enough, then they began to grow larger. Oftentimes there will be multiple 'bugs' and now comes the moving promo ads like what is seen on Smallville (as mentioned in another post) and the stuff that TNT is doing to promote their own shows.


I also really dislike the scrolling crawls that now run across the bottom of most local news shows - I mean hey . . if I want to watch multiple content then please let me do my own 'picture-in-picture'.


As for the commercials . . let's be honest here . . who *really* likes to watch them?


The truth is that the media providers are in business to make $ and they'll push the commercial content right up to whatever the market will bear so long as it's profitable.


I forsee a time in the not too distant future in which the program content will be much more blended with 'product placement' in order to prevent the viewers from escaping the sales pitch (a la Tivo).


All of this is completely contrary to what I'm after - which is to just watch the program that I like with as little conflicting content (ie. - 'bugs', commercials, crawls, product placement, etc.) as possible.


Some will say, yes but what about the media providers *need* to make $ that support their program. Well, I'm now paying TWC $ 94 per/month for this content with all of the above listed commercial intrusions and from my perspective I say "enough already".


----------



## toadfannc

Sun 7pm ... no HD on NBC17. This happens way too much on this channel. Sure hope somebody wakes up in time for the game.


----------



## HotTubJohnny

Its getting real close to gametime. c'mon NBC17ENG, flip that HDTV switch.

I need to see my boy Cutler dominate in high def.


----------



## beanpod

Yep, tough choice here. NBC17 in SD with 5.1 audio or WITN ch7 in HD in 2.0 audio. Yep, having to watch the game in HD on WITN, ch 7 out of Greenville. Same thing yesterday with the Father/Son golf tourney. I'm sure NCB17ENG is on the case as we speak.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

We switched off the Miami HUB last Wednesday morning. We're still working out triggers and sources as well as who puts them in. We'll get there eventually.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before we leave the bug thread here, a viewer with a plasma tv wrote in complaining my news bugs were too bright causing burn-in yesterday. We purposely toned them down, and made them semi-transparent for that reason a long time ago. Without the " I don't watch it" comments, and since all the TV stations read these posts, what's your take on the brightness levels on all the local station bugs. You know they won't go away, but if you had a say, and you do, what would make them better for you and your displays?
> 
> 
> Oh, and skipping commercials? Is that common? They are the most entertaining part of the shows, and pay my salary! No wonder I live in the poor house.



I agree with all previous comments. Yes, I know I'm watching your channel, I don't need a bug. If there must be a bug, make it mono, transparent, and rotate it at commercials. I hate the FOX bug, and I mean HATE. As for ABC advertising shows in the middle of other shows, I have not seen that on the shows I watch, and if I did, I would quit watching them. I can live with commercials, but distractions mid show are unacceptable.


As for comm skipping, if commercials were more interesting, I'd never skip. I normally continue to watch commercials until I see one I've seen a thousand times, and then skip. But then again, I'm in marketing.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We switched off the Miami HUB last Wednesday morning. We're still working out triggers and sources as well as who puts them in. We'll get there eventually.



Ahh, I've also noticed that Football Night in America has been SD the past two weeks as well.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahh, I've also noticed that Football Night in America has been SD the past two weeks as well.



I watched a bit of the game last night (the last 2 minutes or so of the 1st half), and it seemed to be in HD then. Maybe it was switching in and out, and I just got lucky?


Speaking of HD football, did anybody notice that in the Giants/Cowboys game, they "forgot" to go to commercial? For a while there was a live shot of them lining up for the kickoff, and then what looked like fast forward/rewind of players on the sideline. I love it when stuff like that happens...


BTW, I wish all the networks would either stop greying out the bottom or top of the screen to the left and the right of the score, or make use of that real estate to provide additional information which is not available on SD...


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"BTW, I wish all the networks would either stop greying out the bottom or top of the screen to the left and the right of the score, or make use of that real estate to provide additional information which is not available on SD... "


Drew the Dreamer











-DonB2


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC



Erik and DonB2,

First I would like to thank Erik for taking the trouble to post this link. I had been searching for this type of info.


I'm new to this thread - sorry if my questions are repeats...


I have a new samsung LCD and am interested in understanding how it's QAM tuner relates to my TWC Chapel Hill service. I currently have very minimal (basic and standard) analog service from TWC. The channel search has found all the analog channels I'm used to and a very minimal number of digital stations, including unc-hd that is actually in HD and looks great. I want to understand this before I order the digital service, then I want to understand that before I order the cablecard, then I want to understand that before I dump it for the STB etc.


I printed out "Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC" and only some of it makes sense or seems to match what I get, hence my questions:


1) Is TWC Durham the same as Chapel Hill? (Seems like a lot of the web pages they direct me to say "Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville" but then have different pricing and features for different cities/markets.. but would this matter for unencrypted channel info?)


2) For the channel search process I assumed TWC is STD and not IRC (Incrementally Related Carriers) or HRC (Harmonically Related Carriers.) Is that true? (I think I understand the different systems, but what does TWC use?)


3) My STD channel search only found basically all the analogs and then just the 4.1 through 4.5 WUNC digital channels. Do others think that makes sense?


4) Anybody in Chapel Hill know how many OTA digitals come in well?


Thanks! --pixelswim (I know, I know, I'll be sorry I didn't ask one at a time...)


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Is TWC Durham the same as Chapel Hill? (Seems like a lot of the web pages they direct me to say "Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville" but then have different pricing and features for different cities/markets.. but would this matter for unencrypted channel info?)



I'm not sure. Anyway, if you happen to have a digital cable box from TWC, you can use it to find out the physical channel numbers. For example, to find out the physical channel number for channel 250 (WRAZ HD - FOX), tune to channel 250 on the box, then tune to channel 999 to see the Diagnostic screen (which works only if you already disabled Parental Control, which has a default password of 0000). Then scroll down to "Tuning", and it will show the frequency (in MHz) and the program number (aka the subchannel number).


To convert the frequency to a physical channel number, use either of these equations:

Channel = (Frequency - 81MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is between 219MHz and 645MHz.

Channel = (Frequency - 51MHz) / 6MHz, if the frequency is 651MHz or higher.


In this case, channel 250 has a frequency of 729 MHz in Durham, and the subchannel is 4, so the physical channel is 113.4, since (729 - 51) / 6 = 113.


> Quote:
> 2) For the channel search process I assumed TWC is STD and not IRC (Incrementally Related Carriers) or HRC (Harmonically Related Carriers.) Is that true? (I think I understand the different systems, but what does TWC use?)



I think it is Standard, but I'm not sure. I suppose you could try the other systems to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## DonB2

pixelswim,


Did you let your QAM built in tv tuner completely finish finding QAM channels via STD before you tried viewing them?


"My STD channel search only found basically all the analogs and then just the 4.1 through 4.5 WUNC digital channels"


You confuse me with your above statement. A STD channel search tells me you used your QAM tuner. It should have only found digital SD and digital HD channels not Analog channels. The only way it would have found digital and analog channels simultaneously would be if you have a QAM/Analog-NTSC combined tuner. Is this what you have?


Also I am surprised you did not get other QAM channels such as ABC,NBC, CBS, and FOX which are are free Over the air channels and in my opinion should be free over QAM cable as long as you have the basic cable package.


I guess there is always the possibility that these other free channels are found higher on the incoming cable line and that your line has a block on it so that you can not receive the higher numbered analog cable channels or the higher numberd QAM channels.


BUT---- there are certainly people on this forum with better knowledge than I since I do not subscribe to TWC.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

CW 22.1 - I found that I can receive OTA ATSC 22.1 cleanly now from below Raleigh. I am guessing that is was previously broadcasting on low power for a period of time while adjustments were made. I have not changed any of my settings or antenna position and it went from below 50 signal strength last week to over 90 as of last night.


-DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess there is always the possibility that these other free channels are found higher on the incoming cable line and that your line has a block on it so that you can not receive the higher numbered analog cable channels or the higher numberd QAM channels.



Something like that happened to me. When I subscribed to Basic service, TWC installed a trap in the junction box by the road. It filtered out the analog channels 25 through 77, since I did not subscribe to Standard service. As a side effect, it also weakened channel 78, which happens to carry digital SD subchannels for WRAL, WTVD, WLFL, and BET. It weakened it so much that I could not reliably receive those subchannels, not even on TWC's box. I was still able to reliably receive the unencrypted channels above 78. Anyway, I ended up getting the special upgrade , so they removed the trap.


----------



## pixelswim

Erik,Don2B,

Many thanks for your replies, I am processing them but let me try to jot a quick reply before I have to get back to work..

Erik, no I don't have any box or even digital service from TWC.

Don2B, Yes, I let my channelsearch process (via STD, not IRC or HRC) completely finish (I drove across town and back!) Yes, this samsung tv has QAM, ATSC and NTSC tuners all three. My sentence that confused you (sorry) was just me trying to over-simplify. The channelsearch process found tons of stuff just like you described in your post a ways back. Most of them however don't result in anything - you go to them and, after a fairly long pause, a box shows up that says the channel is scrambled or signal too weak. On the other hand, if you look at Erik's Durham chart of where free digital channels "should" be and try to enter either the "mapped" numbers or the "physical" numbers as if they were channels, on most of them the samsung just ignores what you entered and stays on the channel you were on.


Of course, now that I think about it while writing this.., the unc-dt, unc-hd, unc-kids, unc-ed and unc-nc are reached on the samsung by entering "4-1","4-2" etc. and those are the numbers one sees under Erik's "Digital(8VSB) - Virtual" column under the "Over the Air" category. Gee, so I should have tried entering "5-1", "17-1" for CBD-hd or NBC-hd perhaps! I'll try that tonight. Note that I have no antenna hooked up. There are 2 coax input jacks but only TWC is hooked up.

Maybe we can figure it out even if none of the experts notices us here!


--pixelswim


----------



## pixelswim

OK Erik, that's interesting, I do in fact get Standard on top of Basic, always have had that coming in to my old CRT since ya gotta do it if you want carolina games. But I wonder if I still have a trap. I found one picture of the physical traps on Google images (like little one inch double ended coax plugs) and I looked up at my metal coax box on the phone pole -- one of the 2 connected coax wires has a little gray barrel like that and the other doesn't but I can't tell which is mine cause they then come down and go underground. But since I can see channels all the way out to 98 at least on my old analog crt, seems like I must not have a trap, maybe?


gotta go to meetings, see you guys later, --pixelswim


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But since I can see channels all the way out to 98 at least on my old analog crt, seems like I must not have a trap, maybe?



Channels 95 through 99 are located between channels 6 and 7, in terms of their frequencies. So a trap would not affect channel 98 anyway.


----------



## pixelswim

Well, no dice on entering "5-1" or "17-1", it's weird that the unc-tv ones map to the OTA channel numbers but none of the other local digital broadcast stations seem to show up anywhere. I can't figure out what TWC is doing.


I'm very new to this but on some of the other threads it sounds like customers think the cable companies have usually been directed in their service agreements with the cities they operate in to retransmit any of the local broadcast stations. But the companies sometimes do not do this and their is no one to go after them to do it. I guess my next step should be to call them up and press more specific questions.


----------



## pixelswim

Correction, "17-1" has suddenly decided to appear, and it has the NBC peacock and is in HD as would be expected from OTA 8VSB column. I was slowly clicking through the dozens of empty channels the channel search found (too bleary eyed to take notes) finding a few odd things, like one "music choice" playing soft rock (just that one and I know digital usually has dozens of those).. anyway I think I was somewhere up in the 108-x range when all of a sudden a station showed up, with 1080i in the info display and without me doing anything the channel display switched to "17-1" and from then on you could enter 17-1 and nbc-hd.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahh, I've also noticed that Football Night in America has been SD the past two weeks as well.



Only the first 10 minutes were in SD this past Sunday Night. We manually switched it, and it stayed on HD the rest of the evening, even through the local breaks since the switch triggers were missing. You can tell it didn't switch by the "animated peacock" in the center of the screen during the local breaks. If 17-1 is mapped as SD, try re-scanning the channels. Downeast is reporting moderate DX-ing which wrecks havoc on tuners locking into strange signals.


Speaking of strange signals and bounces, Samsung has the latest generation chipset STB on the market that promises to help in multipath areas. We have 3 of these boxes feeding MG, and Matt at WRAL has one with a 12" piece of wire as the antenna that has been giving amazing rock solid results. Hopefully these new tuners will solve a lot of reception issues!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung has the latest generation chipset STB on the market that promises to help in multipath areas



Do you know if that good chipset is also used in their newer model TVs with integrated ATSC tuners?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

NBC17eng,


That particular Samsung tuner DTB-H260F is being covered at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...77#post9084277 



If indeed that is the one you are talking about.


The only issue with it so far is that it does not appear to pick up signals at a long distance as well as some of the previous models.


I got one to test my multipath issues but unfortunately mutipath does not manifest it self as much after the leaves are off the trees, at least at my house.


By the way where did you get your Samsungs from? They appear to be unobtainium around Raleigh and Durham, at least before Thanksgiving they were.


BTW - Thanks for telling us about it since just because I knew about it does not mean everyone does










-DonB2


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know if that good chipset is also used in their newer model TVs with integrated ATSC tuners?Drew



From what I've read, the newer "5th generation" chipsets are in most new TVs on the market. It seems that in the niche market of ATSC set top boxes, this is one of the first (if not THE first) box with this generation of 8VSB tuners on board.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

That's the one we have, and we picked them up at Circuit City here in Raleigh.


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG,


Thanks ! Circuit City must be getting them in now. That is good news. Assuming they have any left for other folks of course.


-DonB2


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Circuit City must be getting them in now. That is good news. Assuming they have any left for other folks of course.-DonB2



BestBuy's web site shows them in stock at two triangle locations as well.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (...) If 17-1 is mapped as SD, try re-scanning the channels. Downeast is reporting moderate DX-ing which wrecks havoc on tuners locking into strange signals.
> 
> 
> (...)!



Hi engineer, What does DX-ing mean?


By the way, "17-1" now seems to be my second HD channel on my (supposedly QAM) testing of my new samsung set. It has stayed consistently there since it popped up. Actually, now "4-2" and the other UNC ones have disappeared!


I guess I innocently thought these digital sub-carrier signals on TWC would always be rock-solid and any modern tuner circuit would just get them all the time. Now I'm wondering if this is the point of some of these thread discussions, that what TWC sends out goes on and off.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..what TWC sends out goes on and off.



At least here in Cary, the TWC QAM channel assignments for the major network HD channels have remained constant for nearly 3 years. The tuner in my Zenith occasionally has some signal strength problems with NBC-17 and PBS, but my MythTV box's tuner (Dvico fusion, 5th gen LG based) has no problems. If I were you, I'd go out and get an external tuner like the Samsung DTB-H260F discussed above (after first making sure it gets QAM and is returnable). I'd then see if that tuner has the same problems your integrated tuner does. If so, take a good look at the cabling in your house, fix it, and return the tuner. If the external tuner has no problems, then there is something flaky about the integrated tuner in your set, and I'd keep the tuner..


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi engineer, What does DX-ing mean?
> 
> 
> By the way, "17-1" now seems to be my second HD channel on my (supposedly QAM) testing of my new samsung set. It has stayed consistently there since it popped up. Actually, now "4-2" and the other UNC ones have disappeared!
> 
> 
> I guess I innocently thought these digital sub-carrier signals on TWC would always be rock-solid and any modern tuner circuit would just get them all the time. Now I'm wondering if this is the point of some of these thread discussions, that what TWC sends out goes on and off.



DX-ing is distant radio signals bouncing off the upper atmosphere, and is used mainly by HAM operators and also known as skip. The signals usually travel in a straight line from the tower to your antenna and beyond. At certain times of the day and year, they continue on and bounce back toward the earth over the horizon. Lower frequencies bend over the horizon easier than higher UHF frequencies, so VHF channels 2 & 3 are very commonly picked up from half way across the country. It can also be a pain to broadcasters and cable operators, if you go back a year in these posts to see what we and TWC went through last year. I don't have the site bookmarked anymore, but I think it is posted back there, that gives a map similar to a weather map of where atmospheric conditions are most favorable for skip.

Also note in past posts, that good connections are everything on the cable system. At DTV bitrates, the cable acts more like waveguide, and any bad crimp, dirty connection, bad splitters or non linear amps can cause issues on certain frequencies, and pass others fine. I am lucky, as it usually only affects my frequency on TWC.









Home builders are not always installing the highest quality cable in homes, so there's a lot a easy fixes that can help out.

You should be able to lock in on all the local HD stations carried by TWC with QAM if your connections are good.


----------



## pixelswim

engineer, Thanks for that explanation of DXing - I've seen that term before and just assumed it meant "looking around for interesting things to listen to" - never knew the meaning you've explained.


Thanks for the wiring advice: you made me remember that my wife sent me on an errand and I let my boys attach the coax to the new tv while I was out, so I should check to see that they had the patience to screw it on all the way. I have every reason to think the rest of my wiring should be good. I found a good wire guy out of Raleigh and contracted with him to put a nice new amplifier under my basement steps and all new coax throughout the house of the type I had researched on the internet. He said my signal was excellent coming in and at all outlets.


It's very interesting, the stuff you guys are talking about - I looked it up and now see that you are discussing external tuner boxes from samsung.


Let me ask again - I have -not- subscribed to digital service from TWC and a rep on the phone there said he thought I might have a "digital trap" on the pole outside. I do get both "Basic" and "Standard" service, not just "Basic." From what I've read on this forum it seems like the usual trap would have to be removed for "Standard" (higher analog frequencies I believe) to work. Does this sound right or is there more about "traps" that you and the other guys know?


Thanks again! --pixelswim


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me ask again - I have -not- subscribed to digital service from TWC and a rep on the phone there said he thought I might have a "digital trap" on the pole outside.



I have fluctuated between basic+std, basic, and just a cable modem over the last 3 years and have not had any problems with QAM tuning in that time. I'm pretty sure that a cable modem resides in the frequency range used for most of their QAM channels, so perhaps that is what is saving me. According to my modem, its downstream is at 609000000Hz right now...


Do check your cables..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I had a strange thing happen while testing my new Samsung DTB-H260F against my Pioneer Plasmas built in tuner.


I tried selecting several different ATSC channels on the Pioneer and got a No signal screen.


It was like the antenna was not hooked up. But when I viewed signal strength they all showed high 90's as usual.


Meanwhile the Samsung on the other half of the splitter was picking up stations fine.


I even did a Rescan on the Pioneer and it did not help.


I finally just turned the Pioneer off and back on and than I was able to get all the ATSC stations in.


Never had this happen before and I hope it does not happen again.


-DonB2


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have fluctuated between basic+std, basic, and just a cable modem over the last 3 years and have not had any problems with QAM tuning in that time. I'm pretty sure that a cable modem resides in the frequency range used for most of their QAM channels, so perhaps that is what is saving me. According to my modem, its downstream is at 609000000Hz right now...
> 
> 
> Do check your cables..
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew,

Do the channel numbers you punch in conform to any of the columns in the link that Erik Garci posted back on page 220? He is in Durham, you are in Cary and I'm in Chapel Hill, so maybe we are on different TWC systems but you guys are as close as I seem to be able to get to find any information.


I also have a cable modem just like you and it has worked flawlessly for a long time. It is using the same main cable to the house but of course a different branch from my splitter/amp. The new TV is an LN-S5296D and has NTSC, ATSC and QAM tuners built in. It seems incredible to me that they wouldn't work but I remember one post somewhere on AVS where someone returned a tv from the 96D series for a bad tuner.


At this point I'm still inclined to think I just don't know what I'm doing yet, that these local digital stations are out there hidden midst the hundreds of stations the channel searcher finds but that then turn up with a message of scrambled/weak when you go to them. I don't think/don't know if the tv shows signal strength for a given channel.


--pixelswim


----------



## pixelswim

Well -finally- I had enough time to get it together... I think what happened was that the other night my channel search found a ton of scrambled channels above the analog ones but below the digital ones - I was slowly working my way through them and ran out of time. Or maybe it was that I re-scanned, I don't know.


Anyway, now they are all there and they match up almost perfectly with the ones in DonB2's post and the following Durham one in the link. So the QAM physical column is about exactly what I got from the tuner in the new Samsung TV. I'm getting all 5 HD channels, which look stunning for the most part. These things in 1080i on unc-hd getting changed into the 1080p are so beautiful they are hard to stop looking at.


goodnight! --pixelswim


----------



## pixelswim

Goood morning RaleighReceptioners (...won't pixelswim ever shut up?),

Well I'm really happy now that QAM is behaving the way I expected. I think my lesson was that re-scanning for channels from time-to-time can't hurt if you're willing to do it.


So last night I think I found almost everything on the Erik Garci chart. Funny thing was that the NBC ones were not picked up. I tried 111-1,-2,-3 several times but couldn't get them. But -they- were among the ones I know I was getting before. And to top it off, I could swear at one point I was getting them on what my TV said was 17-1,-2,-3, which is the OTA - Digital(8VSB) - Virtual column in Erik's chart.


So I'm going to speculate that perhaps since the set has all 3 tuner types, I might be getting some antenna effect without an antenna. The TWC cable is coming in to my Ant2-Cable input. The Antenna1 input is just sitting there, a threaded stub with nothing on it (is there such a thing as an endcap device like we used to have in the old coax ethernet days? I don't think so!) And besides, the TV gives a lot of screen info about each channel and I don't think it indicated a different source on the 17-1 etc.


I guess specuation 2 might be that there is something funny about the algorithm the sammy uses to assign a channel number to what it has found.


Speculation 3 is that the TWC engineers are always playing around solving other problems and at times things are set different ways. I've heard of times when a channel is mistakenly left unscrambled and 17engineer has talked about times when there are problems and feeds don't get provided.


Speculation 4 (pixelswim is not methodical about his observations - well we know this one is true)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drew,
> 
> Do the channel numbers you punch in conform to any of the columns in the link that Erik Garci posted back on page 220?



Yes, nearly perfectly. On my old Zenith TV w/integrated tuner, I don't see the virtual mappings for QAM, and I have to use the raw channel number. Eg, I use 90.2 for PBS-HD, rather than 4-2. I'm glad to hear that you've finally managed to get things set up. It sounds like for a $5k TV, they could make the channel scan a bit easier to use










Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny thing was that the NBC ones were not picked up. I tried 111-1,-2,-3 several times but couldn't get them. But -they- were among the ones I know I was getting before. And to top it off, I could swear at one point I was getting them on what my TV said was 17-1,-2,-3, which is the OTA - Digital(8VSB) - Virtual column in Erik's chart.



I *think* that the virtual channel mappings (along with call signs, etc), are part of the PSIP information, and I *think* that TWC passes PSIP through unmolested, so it is possible that your 111-1 was getting remapped by your tuner as 17-1. As to not being able to get it now, remember what NBC17ENG said: his QAM channel is one of the most sensitive to cabling problems.


I used to be annoyed that my Zenith makes you do a channel scan to switch between QAM and ATSC sources (thus preventing easy surfing to OTA HD from QAM). After seeing what you're going through, I'm thinking that Zenith's policy of keeping QAM and ATSC rigidly separate is a good thing











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (is there such a thing as an endcap device like we used to have in the old coax ethernet days? I don't think so!)



Actually, I have a cheap (yet overpriced) radio shack amplified splitter which came with a set of end caps which reminded me of terminators from the bad old coax ethernet days..


Drew


----------



## pixelswim

OK, so now that I'm happy with how the QAM tuner works off of a raw cable (onto which TWC is putting Basic, Standard and CableModem) I'm ready for the next step.


My next step was going to be to order the lowest TWC digital service -without- ordering a CableCard or STB. My thinking was that they would make some change at the headend or on my pole and then my QAM tuner would pick up a bunch more of the digital channels I'm not getting now. Those would be some of the ones that the channel search finds but then can't display anything on.


My further speculation was that I wouldn't get any of the truly scrambled premium channels because there would be no CableCard or STB to unscramble them.


*BUT*, I'm also now wondering if I'm just ignorant of how this works! Is it that to get -any- of these further digtital channels (for this step I'm assuming I would have to order the so-called DigiPic 1000 or whatever it's called) I would -have- to have either a CableCard or STB? (I'm asking you guys because most of the folks who answer the phone at TWC seem to have never heard of digital without a box...)


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> I used to be annoyed that my Zenith makes you do a channel scan to switch between QAM and ATSC sources (thus preventing easy surfing to OTA HD from QAM). After seeing what you're going through, I'm thinking that Zenith's policy of keeping QAM and ATSC rigidly separate is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Drew



Drew, No, it's just my bad description of all this. I think the sammy's channel search is quite flexible. In order to start the search you -choose- which tuners and which modulation schemes (STD,IRC,HRC) you want and I've been choosing both at once.


The bad part is trying to study the results because it finds so many "empty" digital channels out there! It just takes a long time if you are curious to find surprises.


pixel


On the sammy, in the channel manager, you can do what I assume is usual for these HD sets, besides keeping or dropping the channel, you can put name tags on it and put it in a favorites list and stuff like that. You can see about 15 channels per page in the list and move around with your cursor.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I *think* that the virtual channel mappings (along with call signs, etc), are part of the PSIP information, and I *think* that TWC passes PSIP through unmolested, so it is possible that your 111-1 was getting remapped by your tuner as 17-1. (...)
> 
> 
> Drew



Oh, this sounds like fun! Now I'm going to have to go out and learn about PSIP. I'm the type that has to take an extra week on a side trip to find out why photons are given off so readily from phosphors (and then I promptly forget what I learned..)


Anybody have any good links about PSIP (besides the usual googs and wikis?)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My next step was going to be to order the lowest TWC digital service -without- ordering a CableCard or STB.



That will get you nothing but a higher bill. In fact, will they even sell you digital service without a either a CC or a STB?? At any rate, in order to get any scrambled digital channels, you need either a CableCard or a TWC STB to unscramble them.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

pixelswim,


Yes they sell Coax terminators as I have one. I believe I got it at Home Despot. Small gold cap sorta like a tire valve stem cap, with a wire down the center of the cap. They are very inexpensive. I would think RS would have them also.


A exposed cable end could be picking up some stray OTA channels and causing you some channel search issues.


In regards to QAM non broadcast HD channels. I tested my SAMSUNG DTB-H260F in upstate NY and got several of the HD suite channels via QAM cable.


They were National Geographic HD and Discovery HD plus a few others.


Only one of the group came thru with audio and video. The others only came thru with Video. I am guessing the audio is scrambled but this is only a guess.


ALso one of the HD channels you could view the audio via CC but another one had CC disabled.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> got several of the HD suite channels via QAM cable.



These tend to come and go, and usually have issues like the lack of audio you observed.. You can't really count on anything but the major broadcast networks being available. For the longest time we had TNT-HD and Discovery, then they finally scrambled them earlier this year. ESPN-HD showed up for a few weeks over the summer, etc..


Drew


----------



## pixelswim

Drew,DonB2,


Thanks for the continuing comments. After I made the comment about 111-2,-3,-4 not being there I realized I had not re-checked 17-1. So when I had to stop by the house I checked it and yes, there are the NBC ones which seem to have remapped themselves to 17-1,-2,-3 ... so maybe these stations are indeed having this done via PSIP (Oh, and yes there was indeed plenty of info on PSIP in wikipedia.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That will get you nothing but a higher bill. In fact, will they even sell you digital service without a either a CC or a STB?? At any rate, in order to get any scrambled digital channels, you need either a CableCard or a TWC STB to unscramble them.
> 
> 
> Drew



So Drew, I'm assuming you didn't mean to imply that there are not more channels offered in the digital package, just that you probably need the CC/STB to unlock any of them, right? I'll have to figure out if you have to do some sort of a la carte digital ordering with a CC since the digi packages seem to clearly assume you will get a box.


BTW, do those stand-alone tuners DonB2 has been talking about show individual channel signal strengths? It looks they have pretty good display capability.


--pixelswim


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The whole system works on PSIP tables, and the basic info tells your tuner the signal on UHF 55 has 3 streams and to map it as 17-1,2,3. The full program guide, ratings, scramble flags and other tables were added by law a couple of years back. TWC does strip off our tables, and inserts theirs to map it for their system since their frequencies are usually different from OTA frequencies, and they map to a different virtual channel. I'm sure there's a mathematical reason 17-1 maps to 217 on cable and 111 on QAM, but that's beyond me.


If the PSIP data gets corrupted, you get the infamous black screen, 99% signal strength indication, and you have to re-scan to get it back. The same affect if it is scrambled, and the TWC STB or CC is required to de-scramble it.


----------



## Rewound

Well, looks like Dish Network finally started enabling some of the HD locals for the Raleigh area.


I checked this morning and ABC (WTVD) and NBC (WNCN) are enabled.


Not sure why CW isn't there like DirecTV but CBS and FOX are similarly absent.


RALEIGH ABC-WTVD IN HD, satellite 118.7, channel 6465, transponder 719

RALEIGH NBC-WNCN IN HD, satellite 118.7, channel 6467, transponder 722


----------



## Scooper

1 word - "Sinclair".


----------



## rocketwdl

really 1080i ?have txn3075whf /8300hddvr...samsung said 1080i would come thru components,do not have dvi connector on tv.is this true or should i do something else?all set ups are correct.advice appreciated..rocketwdl....would someone please reply! tg







...again would someone answer my question please ? tg


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The whole system works on PSIP tables, and the basic info tells your tuner the signal on UHF 55 has 3 streams and to map it as 17-1,2,3. The full program guide, ratings, scramble flags and other tables were added by law a couple of years back. TWC does strip off our tables, and inserts theirs to map it for their system since their frequencies are usually different from OTA frequencies, and they map to a different virtual channel. I'm sure there's a mathematical reason 17-1 maps to 217 on cable and 111 on QAM, but that's beyond me.
> 
> 
> If the PSIP data gets corrupted, you get the infamous black screen, 99% signal strength indication, and you have to re-scan to get it back. The same affect if it is scrambled, and the TWC STB or CC is required to de-scramble it.



Channel 217 is a virtual channel number, just like 17.1 is. Channel 111 is the actual physical cable channel.


My Sony ClearQAM tuner remaps the locals based on their virtual broadcast channel (5.1, 11.1, 17.1, etc) rather than the virual cable channel, unless I use a cable card, in which case it shows the virtual channel number.


So virtual 217 is on QAM physical channel 111 which is transcoded from UHF channel 55 but identifies itself as 17.1.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> So virtual 217 is on QAM physical channel 111 which is transcoded from UHF channel 55 but identifies itself as 17.1.



NBC17Eng,posg,

You are my heros! You are speeding up my Digital Channel 101 education!


In the education world, I'm going to keep trying to understand these psip tables and transcodings and frequency uses ('cause I think this kind of engineering world is often more fun than what's on tv anyway..)


In my practical world I'm now going to move on to the "next experiment." Now that I'm satisfied that the QAM tuner can do it's complete job (thanks to help from you guys!) I've ordered up a CableCard and hope to have my installation visit on Wednesday. I shall report my CableCard installation experience here. I tried and tried to have them just let me pick it up and install it myself (as I thought was perhaps the original vision of the guys at CableLabs who worked out the cablecard standards.) I've read reports that the guys who come to your house often know less about it than you do. I'm very interested in what the heck interaction needs to happen between the cablecard installer and the geek at the headend console. Does anybody know? Is any gear other than the cablecard involved in the installation?


your friend --pixelswim


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17Eng,posg,
> 
> You are my heros! You are speeding up my Digital Channel 101 education!
> 
> 
> In the education world, I'm going to keep trying to understand these psip tables and transcodings and frequency uses ('cause I think this kind of engineering world is often more fun than what's on tv anyway..)
> 
> 
> In my practical world I'm now going to move on to the "next experiment." Now that I'm satisfied that the QAM tuner can do it's complete job (thanks to help from you guys!) I've ordered up a CableCard and hope to have my installation visit on Wednesday. I shall report my CableCard installation experience here. I tried and tried to have them just let me pick it up and install it myself (as I thought was perhaps the original vision of the guys at CableLabs who worked out the cablecard standards.) I've read reports that the guys who come to your house often know less about it than you do. I'm very interested in what the heck interaction needs to happen between the cablecard installer and the geek at the headend console. Does anybody know? Is any gear other than the cablecard involved in the installation?
> 
> 
> your friend --pixelswim



There are really two things that have to happen. The first is 'pairing'. The cablecard is installed into the device and the cablecard menu of the device is accessed. The numbers found in that menu are then supplied back to the cableco for entry into the 'system'. A 'hit' is done to enable the cablecard to decode the encrypted streams. The second is 'entitlement'. This tells the cablecard what programming you are subscribed to and thus entitled/allowed to decode.


Good Luck. Cablecard installations range from simple to horrible. Which you get depends on the installer and who the installer talks to when they call in the information. I have two cablecards in a Tivo Series 3. The first card was simple as it was moved from a tv and was already 'entitled' properly. The second was a pain and took about 4 hours for twc to sort out and get working.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17Eng,posg,
> 
> You are my heros! You are speeding up my Digital Channel 101 education!
> 
> 
> In the education world, I'm going to keep trying to understand these psip tables and transcodings and frequency uses ('cause I think this kind of engineering world is often more fun than what's on tv anyway..)
> 
> 
> In my practical world I'm now going to move on to the "next experiment." Now that I'm satisfied that the QAM tuner can do it's complete job (thanks to help from you guys!) I've ordered up a CableCard and hope to have my installation visit on Wednesday. I shall report my CableCard installation experience here. I tried and tried to have them just let me pick it up and install it myself (as I thought was perhaps the original vision of the guys at CableLabs who worked out the cablecard standards.) I've read reports that the guys who come to your house often know less about it than you do. I'm very interested in what the heck interaction needs to happen between the cablecard installer and the geek at the headend console. Does anybody know? Is any gear other than the cablecard involved in the installation?
> 
> 
> your friend --pixelswim



Thanks for the compliment.


CableCards are a "stop-gap" compromise which doesn't seem to work very well. OCAP will make them obsolete over the long haul. Sony doesn't even offer CableCard slots in this year's XBR series. (They did last year).


As TWC rolls out switched digital video, CableCard will offer even less compatibilty with enhanced services. But give us your feedback.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony doesn't even offer CableCard slots in this year's XBR series. (They did last year).



those are just the Grand Wega's that don't have teh CableCard feature. They still offer CableCard on the more expensive XBR2 series. Didn't those only come out in the last two months?


----------



## DonB2

"If the PSIP data gets corrupted, you get the infamous black screen, 99% signal strength indication, and you have to re-scan to get it back. The same affect if it is scrambled, and the TWC STB or CC is required to de-scramble it. "


I experienced this for the first time last week. Black screen with 99 percent signal strength on ATSC OTA.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Rewound,


"Not sure why CW isn't there like DirecTV but CBS and FOX are similarly absent."


Thanks for the update on Dish locals, I have been thinking about Dish for awhile now.


BTW- I hope they get CW as I really enjoyed watching the Original Star Trek series in ATSC albiet 4:3 mode Sunday evening. It looked so much better than the weak OTA NTSC signals I have watched it on over the years. Even when I stretched it to 16:9 it still looked great.


-DonB2


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched a bit of the game last night (the last 2 minutes or so of the 1st half), and it seemed to be in HD then. Maybe it was switching in and out, and I just got lucky?
> 
> 
> Speaking of HD football, did anybody notice that in the Giants/Cowboys game, they "forgot" to go to commercial? For a while there was a live shot of them lining up for the kickoff, and then what looked like fast forward/rewind of players on the sideline. I love it when stuff like that happens...
> 
> 
> BTW, I wish all the networks would either stop greying out the bottom or top of the screen to the left and the right of the score, or make use of that real estate to provide additional information which is not available on SD...
> 
> 
> Drew



Are you talking about the football game on last Sunday night, or the show before it, "Football Night in America", that starts at 7PM? It was SD for me through the whole show, however yesterday the 10th, everything appears to have come through in HD (haven't watched it yet, but checked a few frames from Mythweb).


Either way, it's good now, so I'm happy.


----------



## CCsoftball7

I recently moved from an apartment to a house. I tried to have a cable card installed (no luck...another story for another day). The TWC tech had to "reset" my TV. When I rescanned, my 5.1 remapped to 85.2. Has anyone else rescanned lately and had the same issue? It previously mapped to C5.1. My OTA would then be mapped to 5.1. Any ideas?


TV: Sony KDS-R60XBR1

Cable: TWC (what else is around here)

Location: Cary


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## WNCN17ENG

A Boom truck snagged overhead wires in Garner just after noon, which knocked out power and data to the Auburn TV site affecting all stations, but WRAL and WRAZ took the biggest hit because their signal travels via fiber on those broken wires from the studios to the site. They have been scrambling to get the signals reestablished, and are back up at last check a little while ago. I'm not sure how many streams they can get back online tonight, but your STB may have burped the PSIP line-up out of its' memory. Cable subscribers should be fine, but I'd expect they may be missing a subchannel or two. All part of living in a fast growing area.


----------



## posg

NBC17ENG


You promised we'd lose the "popcorn" in the "local to network" segues. It still seems to be there.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Ah, but lower, quicker, and more often! Did I promise, or say hopefully? Hum. Still working on it.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable subscribers should be fine



Are all the Raleigh locals delivering their HD signal to TWC via fiber?


That is uncommon at this point for most TWC markets. They are only doing that for 1 station in my local market and I am not sure the other stations are even concerned about it.


The only reason the one is getting it done that they are owned by Scripps Howard.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

No, not every station can afford doing it that way, but yesterday was a prime example of why it's a good idea. Being on cable reaching a large part of the market via fiber to TWC even while off the air, is better than being dead in the water OTA and cable. Our HD fiber feed is being installed in the next few weeks. Cable penetration is so high in this area, it makes sense. It wouldn't make good business sense in smaller markets, but here it does, especially as a back-up to the transmission system. Stations do not like to have a single point of failure in the delivery system. It will also be a very handy tool on the morning of 2/17/09.


----------



## dslate69

Looks like you TWC subs are going to be getting MHD.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm 


I guess y'all can catch-up on the top 10 video count down on thursday nights.

I'll be watching Football.


----------



## DonB2

"morning of 2/17/09."


What is PBS WUNC suppose to be broadcast on when NTSC goes away? I remember a post saying it would be moved to a different frequency.


I hope it is a frequency not in the 50's as having it in the 50's makes using a Channel Master antenna Joiner almost useless since so many other local channels coming from the opposite direction are also in the 50's.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

NBC17ENG - I've noticed your comments on this incident are more of a "concerned fellow broadcaster" rather than those of a rivalry. Is this sort of the norm - competitve hype on the marketing side, mutual assistance on the technical side ? In any event, even if I'm not currently getting ATSC, we do appreciate the updates .


----------



## Scooper

DonB2 - the channels above 51 will cease to be used for broadcast TV once the ATSC transition is over - at least in the long run. So, all the Raleigh channels currently broadcasting up there will be going to new / old channel assignments - I'm not exactly sure what they will be. I'm sure somebody around here does.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "morning of 2/17/09."
> 
> 
> What is PBS WUNC suppose to be broadcast on when NTSC goes away? I remember a post saying it would be moved to a different frequency.
> 
> 
> I hope it is a frequency not in the 50's as having it in the 50's makes using a Channel Master antenna Joiner almost useless since so many other local channels coming from the opposite direction are also in the 50's.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Let's see if my feeble brain can remember correctly without looking up the table.


WUNC moves to 25

WTVD goes back to 11

WRAL moves to 48

WNCN goes back to 17

WLFL moves to 27 after WRDC goes back to 28

WRAZ stays on 49


WCTI New Bern currently on 48 moves back to 12 and WMYV-TV Greensboro 48 stays on its digital channel 33 to allow WRAL to move to 48.


----------



## DonB2

Scooper ,


Thanks, So above 51 and also the VHF ones if I remember correctly.


Hmm I just thought of something I had not thought of before and that is the stations that a lot of us receive from other cities under 60 miles away. I hope they don't put a local and a not so local on the same frequency seeing as there are fewer frequencies to choose from after the switch.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"WLFL moves to 27 after WRDC goes back to 28"


Foxeng,


Thanks for the info. It looks like getting a new Channel Master Antenna Joiner will not work than either since WLFL and WRDC are within about 5 of WUNC.



_DonB2


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, not every station can afford doing it that way, but yesterday was a prime example of why it's a good idea. Being on cable reaching a large part of the market via fiber to TWC even while off the air, is better than being dead in the water OTA and cable. Our HD fiber feed is being installed in the next few weeks. Cable penetration is so high in this area, it makes sense. It wouldn't make good business sense in smaller markets, but here it does, especially as a back-up to the transmission system. Stations do not like to have a single point of failure in the delivery system. It will also be a very handy tool on the morning of 2/17/09.



I don't disagree - just somewhat surprised as MOST stations have yet to install the fiber HD feed - given their feelings towards HD Viewership.


On a side note, the fiber HD cable feed locally is actually several frames ahead of the OTA feed as it has less delay than the route to the transmitter.


When fios is available to the masses, it would be nice if the stations had another encoder with a high bitrate feed to deliver to via a closed system.


----------



## foxeng

In Greensboro:


WFMY stays on 51

WGHP moves from 35 back to 8

WXII stays on 31

WGPX stays on 14

WCWG stays on 19

WXLV stays on 29

WUNL stays on 32

WMYV stays on 33

WLXI stays on 43


Eastern NC:


WITN stays on 32

WFXI moves back to 8

WNCT stays on 10

WCTI goes back to 12

WUMN goes back to 19

WPXU stays on 34

WEPX goes to 51

WUNK stays on 23

WUNP stays on 36

WRPX stays on 15

WRAY goes back to 42

WSKY goes to 9

WUND stays on 20

WYDO goes back to 14

WUVC stays on 38

WFPX stays on 36

WWAY stays on 46

WECT stays on 44

WSFX stays on 30

WUNJ stays on 29


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scooper ,
> 
> 
> Thanks, So above 51 and also the VHF ones if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> Hmm I just thought of something I had not thought of before and that is the stations that a lot of us receive from other cities under 60 miles away. I hope they don't put a local and a not so local on the same frequency seeing as there are fewer frequencies to choose from after the switch.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



No - VHF (2-13) will still be available for DTV. However, LO-VHF (2-6) has so much problems with ATSC that most stations would rather not go back there. One could almost look at HI-VHF (7-13) as the sweet spot to be - relatively good transmission characterstics yet has lower power requirements compared to UHF.


As far as channal adjacency - my understanding is that channel assignments up and down the east coast are very much a "domino effect" - change one station, and then you're making changes up and down the whole coast, from Florida to Canada.


----------



## DonB2

Scooper and FOxEng,


Thanks for the info. Maybe I better make my next attic mounted antenna a combo vhf uhf.


Am I missing WRAZ-DT ?


DonB2


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG - I've noticed your comments on this incident are more of a "concerned fellow broadcaster" rather than those of a rivalry. Is this sort of the norm - competitve hype on the marketing side, mutual assistance on the technical side ? In any event, even if I'm not currently getting ATSC, we do appreciate the updates .




Hey NBC17Eng... Tell Scooper where your transmitter antenna lives. LOL (All in good fun.







)


I was a VERY early adopter of OTA HDTV in this area (was a beta site for WRAL HD when it was on channel 32 if that tells you anything) and worked with several engineers and control rooms during the early transitions and issues (and man did we have some early on! LOL) .


It has always seemed to me that the _rivalries_ stopped in the marketing departments. I had several occasions (especially during the early days when we had a LOT of audio and especially PSIP problems) when engineers from one station helped engineers from a _rival_ station straighten out issues.


Many of these stations have vested interests in a rival's equipment and functionality because of co-location of equipment as well as many other reasons.


All of the Raleigh area stations seem to be very good about working together. I suspect this is the case in a lot of other places too.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG - I've noticed your comments on this incident are more of a "concerned fellow broadcaster" rather than those of a rivalry. Is this sort of the norm - competitve hype on the marketing side, mutual assistance on the technical side ? In any event, even if I'm not currently getting ATSC, we do appreciate the updates .



Absolutely normal on the technical side but we know how and when to keep secrets from each other.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Hey NBC17Eng... Tell Scooper where your transmitter antenna lives. LOL (All in good fun. )


You mean that we broadcast from an abandoned tobacco barn on the Johnston county line atop a telephone pole infested with woodpeckers?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey NBC17Eng... Tell Scooper where your transmitter antenna lives. LOL (All in good fun. )
> 
> 
> You mean that we broadcast from an abandoned tobacco barn on the Johnston county line atop a telephone pole infested with woodpeckers?



Maybe its those woodpeckers making that popcorn noise....







j/k


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey NBC17Eng... Tell Scooper where your transmitter antenna lives. LOL (All in good fun. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that we broadcast from an abandoned tobacco barn on the Johnston county line atop a telephone pole infested with woodpeckers?




Yep. 'Least you're honest! LMFAOPIMP


----------



## akp

I scanned back through a couple of months of postings and didn't see a discussion about this, my apologies if it's a rerun....


I live and Cary and have TWC service through a SA8300HD DVR. The output of the DVR goes into my Denon 3805 A/V receiver. I have the receiver set to auto mode, so it should detect an audio mode based on the input.


I have noticed that recently (not sure when this started) the receiver is displaying "TV Stereo" for everything coming from the SA8300HD, so it appears to be basic 2-channel audio. In the past, I would get something like "Dolby Digital". I have not changed anything in my setup or configuration that would explain the change.


Does anyone know if something changed with some relatively recent TWC software "upgrade" that would explain what I am seeing?


----------



## Scooper

akp - probably depends on the channel AND the program being shown.


----------



## akp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> akp - probably depends on the channel AND the program being shown.



Yes, I agree. Until recently, as I switched between channels/programs, I would see some variability in the Dolby formats that the receiver was detecting. However, now, no matter what the channel or program, I am getting only basic 2-channel stereo.


----------



## TiUser

*Losing WUNC and WRAL HD in Durham TWC*

Since last weekend, we aren't able to receive HD channels for WUNC and CBS via QAM with standard cable service from TWC. Other local HD channels like Fox, NBC, and ABC are fine. I've rescanned the channels multiple times to no avail. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Losing WUNC and WRAL HD in Durham TWC*
> 
> Since last weekend, we aren't able to receive HD channels for WUNC and CBS via QAM with standard cable service from TWC. Other local HD channels like Fox, NBC, and ABC are fine. I've rescanned the channels multiple times to no avail. Any suggestions? Thank you.



I posted earlier this week. Mine remapped from 4.1 and 5.1 to ??? and 85.1 (or 2). Try to rescan and look at channels up in the 80's. I can look tonight and post back.


Jeff


----------



## TiUser

Thanks, CCsoftball7. 85.2 worked for CBS. Is there any way to know when and how the remapping will take place and adjust accordingly?


----------



## Hiatt66

akp-that happens to me as well. I have to push the settings button and then push the more settings button and scroll to digital output and choose the stereo option and then go back and choose Digital and it sorts itself out. All this is done on the remote. Hope this helps.


----------



## akp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> akp-that happens to me as well. I have to push the settings button and then push the more settings button and scroll to digital output and choose the stereo option and then go back and choose Digital and it sorts itself out. All this is done on the remote. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the reply... I looked through the settings last night and saw that the "digital output" setting was configured for "Dolby Digital", so I just left it as is. So, you're saying that you toggle it from Dolby Digital to Stereo and then back to Dolby Digital? If that's what you're suggesting, I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Hiatt66

Yep....That's what I have to do to get back my digital.


Oh...and hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## dons1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted earlier this week. Mine remapped from 4.1 and 5.1 to ??? and 85.1 (or 2). Try to rescan and look at channels up in the 80's. I can look tonight and post back.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Thanks for posting the problem with receiving UNC-HD. I looked into this problem this afternoon and the virtual channel information is currently missing from the feed. I have sent messages to TWC to alert them to the problem.


BTW, the physical channels are 90 for UNC-TV and 85 for WRAL (at least in Durham). So the HD channels would be 90.2 and 85.2 respectively. This assumes that your receiver will decode these services when the virtual channel info is missing. Some receivers will do this and other won't.



Don Smith

UNC-TV Eng. Supervisor, Special Projects


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are really two things that have to happen. The first is 'pairing'. The cablecard is installed into the device and the cablecard menu of the device is accessed. The numbers found in that menu are then supplied back to the cableco for entry into the 'system'. A 'hit' is done to enable the cablecard to decode the encrypted streams. The second is 'entitlement'. This tells the cablecard what programming you are subscribed to and thus entitled/allowed to decode.
> 
> 
> Good Luck. Cablecard installations range from simple to horrible. Which you get depends on the installer and who the installer talks to when they call in the information. I have two cablecards in a Tivo Series 3. The first card was simple as it was moved from a tv and was already 'entitled' properly. The second was a pain and took about 4 hours for twc to sort out and get working.



Wow! Today I spent 6 hours with two cablecard guys and the guy at the headend at TWC and in the end it all failed. I'm taking notes so I can share this with others who are curious about cablecard - personally I find it all very interesting.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! Today I spent 6 hours with two cablecard guys and the guy at the headend at TWC and in the end it all failed. I'm taking notes so I can share this with others who are curious about cablecard - personally I find it all very interesting.



Sounds like that qualifies towards the 'horrible' end of the scale.....


Looks like I have developed a cablecard or tuner problem today too.... One of my tuners wont tune any cable digital channels. All I get is a black screen and no audio. OTA digital is fine. Diag menu looks like the card is alive and tuning but no datastream. I power cycled it but no difference.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I scanned back through a couple of months of postings and didn't see a discussion about this, my apologies if it's a rerun....
> 
> 
> I live and Cary and have TWC service through a SA8300HD DVR. The output of the DVR goes into my Denon 3805 A/V receiver. I have the receiver set to auto mode, so it should detect an audio mode based on the input.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that recently (not sure when this started) the receiver is displaying "TV Stereo" for everything coming from the SA8300HD, so it appears to be basic 2-channel audio. In the past, I would get something like "Dolby Digital". I have not changed anything in my setup or configuration that would explain the change.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if something changed with some relatively recent TWC software "upgrade" that would explain what I am seeing?



Is it possible that your Denon remote has pre-select type buttons that may have been mistakenly hit? Of course, that would be one that reads "TV/Stereo" if it exists. I'd check both the Receiver and 8300 settings when tackling this.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like that qualifies towards the 'horrible' end of the scale.....
> 
> 
> Looks like I have developed a cablecard or tuner problem today too.... One of my tuners wont tune any cable digital channels. All I get is a black screen and no audio. OTA digital is fine. Diag menu looks like the card is alive and tuning but no datastream. I power cycled it but no difference.



During the 6 hours there was one point when everything went crazy and the local guy with me told the guy on the phone that the tv must have messed up - the guy at TWC said "No, all the servers just went down and everything here is a mess." Then it was back ok after a few seconds but we had to restart the TV.


----------



## akp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep....That's what I have to do to get back my digital.



Hiatt66, great call! I toggled that setting from Dolby Digital to Two-Channel and then back to Dolby Digital and now my Denon has switched to Dolby Digital audio mode.







I never would have considered that without the suggestion.



> Quote:
> Oh...and hope you have a Merry Christmas.



And a Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## akp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible that your Denon remote has pre-select type buttons that may have been mistakenly hit? Of course, that would be one that reads "TV/Stereo" if it exists. I'd check both the Receiver and 8300 settings when tackling this.



Yes, the Denon remote does have soft buttons for pre-selecting different modes, but I had verified that the 3805 was still in "Auto" mode for the DVR input. Hiatt66's suggestion for toggling the digital output mode on the DVR seems to have straightened things out.


----------



## jamieh1

ATTENTION DIRECTV HR20 HDDVR OWNERS>>>>


Tonight from 11p to 2a Directv will going to open a window for you to down load the latest beta version software that includes OTA tuner activation and Viiv computer photo and music sharing.

This is only from 11p to 2am est time.


To force the update reset recvr, them when the welcome screen comes on press 02468 on the remote.


If you dont like the update do the reset and the 02468 again andit will revert back to the old version.


Warning do not do another force until the release go national or you will loose it.


go to dbstalk.com for more...


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! Today I spent 6 hours with two cablecard guys and the guy at the headend at TWC and in the end it all failed. I'm taking notes so I can share this with others who are curious about cablecard - personally I find it all very interesting.



And people wonder why they can't just go and pick up a cable card - plug it in and avoid an install fee from the cable company.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dons1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the problem with receiving UNC-HD. I looked into this problem this afternoon and the virtual channel information is currently missing from the feed. I have sent messages to TWC to alert them to the problem.
> 
> 
> BTW, the physical channels are 90 for UNC-TV and 85 for WRAL (at least in Durham). So the HD channels would be 90.2 and 85.2 respectively. This assumes that your receiver will decode these services when the virtual channel info is missing. Some receivers will do this and other won't.
> 
> 
> 
> Don Smith
> 
> UNC-TV Eng. Supervisor, Special Projects



Don,


Thank you very much for the information. Any idea if it's the same for WRAL?


Jeff


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiatt66, great call! I toggled that setting from Dolby Digital to Two-Channel and then back to Dolby Digital and now my Denon has switched to Dolby Digital audio mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have considered that without the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> And a Merry Christmas to you too!




Glad it worked out for you. Now I need to get a new amp cause it's wigging out and not sending anything to the rear speakers and occasionally the fronts. The center is fine though. I hate watching movies and such without the rears.


----------



## dons1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. Any idea if it's the same for WRAL?
> 
> 
> Jeff




This morning around 8:30am, TWC reset some of their equipment and it appears to have straightened out the UNC-TV problem. In looking at the virtual channel info, it looks like TWC is trying to get the UNC-TV digital channels to appear on digital cable ready sets on the same channels as on the STB's (200-204). I have no way of testing this here to make sure it works.


The WRAL transport stream is still missing the virtual channel info.



Don


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like you TWC subs are going to be getting MHD.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/timemhd121106.htm
> 
> 
> I guess y'all can catch-up on the top 10 video count down on thursday nights.
> 
> I'll be watching Football.



Two months with no posts and that's the best you can do ???


----------



## rollcage

Wow ... I'm so glad I happened on this thread. I'm new to the world of HD and live in Raleigh. Could anyone please suggest an ISF calibrator in our area that can do test patterns over HDMI? Seems everyone I've called only has the equipment to do component.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rollcage

Today I connected the TWC 8300HD DVR to my Sony KDS-60A2000. I'm letting the DVR convert everything to 1080i right now. Does anyone have a problem with a thin black vertical bar between the gray bar and the left side of the picture on their SD channels? I get it on channel 41 (Headline News), 50 (FSN) and 71 (FX) amongst others. I get it on both the HDMI and component outputs in all resolutions. Perhaps my DVR has an issue? The bar doesn't appear on the same channels when the DVR is by-passed (cable connected directly to TV).

Thank you!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I connected the TWC 8300HD DVR to my Sony KDS-60A2000. I'm letting the DVR convert everything to 1080i right now. Does anyone have a problem with a thin black vertical bar between the gray bar and the left side of the picture on their SD channels? I get it on channel 41 (Headline News), 50 (FSN) and 71 (FX) amongst others. I get it on both the HDMI and component outputs in all resolutions. Perhaps my DVR has an issue? The bar doesn't appear on the same channels when the DVR is by-passed (cable connected directly to TV).
> 
> Thank you!



Normal. This happens on channels that are received in analog format and converted to digital locally. The digital "pass through" channels are generally OK. You can tell what format TWC receives the feed by comparing the delay between the analog and digital version of the channel. If the audio leads on the analog version, the source is analog, and vice versa.


Here's a solution. Set the 8300 output to 16:9 Stretch and the Sony to Normal. This gives you a 4:3 without the gray sidebars, however it squashes the guide screens while using a 4:3 channel.


----------



## dons1

This morning Mike and the guys at TWC got the UNC-TV and WRAL digital cable channel problems straightened out. Many thanks to them for their efforts in getting these two related problems resolved.


On the clear QAM receivers UNC-TV should again be on channels 4-1 through 4-5 and WRAL-HD on 5-1.



Don


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow ... I'm so glad I happened on this thread. I'm new to the world of HD and live in Raleigh. Could anyone please suggest an ISF calibrator in our area that can do test patterns over HDMI? Seems everyone I've called only has the equipment to do component.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I am interested in this as well. I have a Samsung CRT with component and the Westinghouse W3213 with one HDMi, 2 component, etc... that I am considering getting ISF calibrated. If there is a reputable ISF calibrater locally that would be fantastic.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in this as well. I have a Samsung CRT with component and the Westinghouse W3213 with one HDMi, 2 component, etc... that I am considering getting ISF calibrated. If there is a reputable ISF calibrater locally that would be fantastic.



Audio Advice has does calibration. Tweeter also has a guy who can calibrate (Andy Feltes).


Or you can get on Eliab's schedule for his next tour thru the area... He did a great job on mine.
www.avical.com


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two months with no posts and that's the best you can do ???



Two months ago I started flipping through my HD channels, remember I have DISH so it takes a while to get through all of them.










I am surprised that with all the clammering for more HD content, I didn't even get a nibble.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Audio Advice has does calibration. Tweeter also has a guy who can calibrate (Andy Feltes).
> 
> 
> Or you can get on Eliab's schedule for his next tour thru the area... He did a great job on mine.
> www.avical.com



Unfortunately, Audio Advice currently does not have the equipment to do pattern generation over HDMI. However, Gary, their calibrator, believes they will purchase this equipment sooner than later. I haven't contacted Tweeter.


There are 3 traveling calibrators coming through our area in the next few months:

Chad Billheimer: www.HDTVbyChadB.com (returning second week of Feb)

Jeff Meier: www.accucal.org (returning in May)

Eliab Alvarez de la Campa: www.avical.com (returning 1/30-2/12)


All are well respected on these forums, but all are also fairly expensive compared to the price Audio Advice gave me. I think I might go with Chad ... he charges a flat price (no travel costs!) and calibrates all used inputs/scanrates.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Normal. This happens on channels that are received in analog format and converted to digital locally. The digital "pass through" channels are generally OK. You can tell what format TWC receives the feed by comparing the delay between the analog and digital version of the channel. If the audio leads on the analog version, the source is analog, and vice versa.
> 
> 
> Here's a solution. Set the 8300 output to 16:9 Stretch and the Sony to Normal. This gives you a 4:3 without the gray sidebars, however it squashes the guide screens while using a 4:3 channel.



Thank you for the advice. Sounds like you might have a Sony too ... do you let your DVR output anything other than 1080i? I just received my TV this week and have put no effort into self-calibrating beyond the factory settings. Just trying to get a feel for the settings most use in the Raleigh area.


I tried your solution and it appears that when I do this, I lose a bit of the picture somewhere along the line. I put on FX and measured from the edge of the logo to the end of the picture in both settings. When stretched with the Sony on Normal, the distance from the logo to the right side edge of the picture is less. It was very late last night when I tried this so I didn't visually inspect the picture to see if I was actually losing any of it or if the aspect ratio was just a bit more compressed. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice. Sounds like you might have a Sony too ... do you let your DVR output anything other than 1080i? I just received my TV this week and have put no effort into self-calibrating beyond the factory settings. Just trying to get a feel for the settings most use in the Raleigh area.
> 
> 
> I tried your solution and it appears that when I do this, I lose a bit of the picture somewhere along the line. I put on FX and measured from the edge of the logo to the end of the picture in both settings. When stretched with the Sony on Normal, the distance from the logo to the right side edge of the picture is less. It was very late last night when I tried this so I didn't visually inspect the picture to see if I was actually losing any of it or if the aspect ratio was just a bit more compressed. I'll try that tonight.



Yes, I own a Sony.


Definitely activate ALL resolution outputs on the 8300. The scaler in your Sony is much better than the one in the 8300. It is particularly noticeable on SD channels.


As far as the width issue, the output of the box is a tad wider than 4:3. I prefer the slightly wider width with the gray side bars than the narrower 4:3, but I never stretch the picture to fill the screen.


Enjoy.


----------



## jamieh1

FROM 11P-1:30 you can force a new update by using the 02468 method, reset box, once welcome screen comes on hit 02468 on remote.

this will enable ota tuners if you dont have it yet, also improve stability and HDMI issues and networking (photos and music).


this is a do at your own risk release as its beta.

www.dbstalk.com 

for more info


----------



## drewwho

What is a good local place to pick up a channel master 4228 antenna? I got mine from Consumer Direct on Wake Forest road, but it looks like they are gone (or at least their domain name expired).


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## MacFly

I have two Westinghouse LTV-27w6 HD LCD TV's. I have TWC in Raleigh and when I do a channel scan the only QAM local channels I'm finding are WUNC on 4.1 - 4.5 and WRAL on 5.1 - 5.5. It seems that each TV detects channels that the other will not. Where are WTVD 11, WNCN 17, WRAZ 50, and CW 22 digital channels? Should I see 11.1 at 11.1 or would it be in the 100's?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is a good local place to pick up a channel master 4228 antenna? I got mine from Consumer Direct on Wake Forest road, but it looks like they are gone (or at least their domain name expired).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Not local... but...
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...p?PROD=ANC4228 


You could send a note to [email protected] . They provide Channel Master antennas and should be able to point you to a local source. Also if you give them your location, they could validate the 4228 as a good choice.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Really weird.


Now my Panasonic Plasma finds WRAL HD on 5.2 like it's suppose to (instead of 85.2) but my Mits DLP (62525) still has it somewhere that I apparently can't even find it on. OTA antenna finds and maps it perfectly but the cable side's still screwey on the Mits.


Anybody have a clue where WRAL HD might be on the Mits tuner?


----------



## bigcementpond

Did anyone know about the Time Warner - Cary maintenance outage for 1am-5am this morning? CS said it is a planned outage. I figured I'd see it on the board here if that were the case. An unlimited cell phone data plan can be a good thing!


-Back on at 2am.


----------



## DonB2

I am curious how many people on this board have successfully combined two antennas to receive WUNC PBS 4.1 and also all the other channels coming from the Garner farm simultaneously?


This does not include using and A/B switch or a rotator.


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am curious how many people on this board have successfully combined two antennas to receive WUNC PBS 4.1 and also all the other channels coming from the Garner farm simultaneously?
> 
> 
> This does not include using and A/B switch or a rotator.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Don,


I haven't combined antennas; however, I do have one antenna picking up all stations. I'm using a "Rabbit Ear" type of antenna.


Jeff


----------



## DonB2

"I haven't combined antennas; however, I do have one antenna picking up all stations. I'm using a "Rabbit Ear" type of antenna."


Jeff, You are also getting PBS on 4.1 with no issues?


Are you located centrally to Garner and Chapel Hill?


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff, You are also getting PBS on 4.1 with no issues?
> 
> 
> Are you located centrally to Garner and Chapel Hill?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I am located in Cary. Near I-40 and Harrison.


Jeff


----------



## phishbfm

Supposedly, TWC will be adding ESPN2-HD this week!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=771239


----------



## halljb

When I had my Yagi located in the attic I recieved everything except PBS. I tried joining two antennas with a combiner (not a jointenna) and it picked up PBS, but I lost ABC due to the multipath. Moving the Yagi to the roof allowed me to pick up everything just fine. PBS comes in on the backside of the single yagi just fine now.


I'm in Apex BTW.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am curious how many people on this board have successfully combined two antennas to receive WUNC PBS 4.1 and also all the other channels coming from the Garner farm simultaneously?
> 
> 
> This does not include using and A/B switch or a rotator.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I think you already have me down DonB2.


In an attic location just west of Lake Wheeler:


CM4228 with a RS variable attenuator set to around 66% pointed to Clayton stacked and combined (reversed splitter) with a CM 3018 with a CM 7777 pre-amp pointed to Chapel Hill. All connections are Quad shielded RG-6 run to the TWC distribution box which as a 3 way splitter in it and then of course the runs to the house whcih I did not do and I believe RG-59 (?).


Oh I forgot to mention tuners:


shortest cable run (around 65ft): Internal Westinghouse W3213 ATSC tuner

mid- cable_run (around 120 ft): Samsung T151

longest cable run (around 175 ft): Samsung T451


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phishbfm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Supposedly, TWC will be adding ESPN2-HD this week!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=771239



Sorry, bro. According to George Douglas (TWC Raleigh VP of Marketing):


"_I have gotten feedback from our corporate office that we do not yet have the go ahead to launch ESPN2-HD anywhere yet. Regardless of what the other websites say, they will not be able to launch if we do not have a contract."_


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, bro. According to George Douglas (TWC Raleigh VP of Marketing):
> 
> 
> "_I have gotten feedback from our corporate office that we do not yet have the go ahead to launch ESPN2-HD anywhere yet. Regardless of what the other websites say, they will not be able to launch if we do not have a contract."_



These are the things that happen when the left hand doesn't know the right hand is reaching around scratching the right buttock. Who knows which hand is in the know. His feedback could be pre-agreement or maybe the others webmasters jump the gun (known to happen).


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I haven't combined antennas; however, I do have one antenna picking up all stations. I'm using a "Rabbit Ear" type of antenna."
> 
> 
> Jeff, You are also getting PBS on 4.1 with no issues?
> 
> 
> Are you located centrally to Garner and Chapel Hill?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Me too.. rabbit ear in the attic is picking up the 4.x channels, and all the garner channels with no adjustments needed. Located near fuquay.


----------



## DonB2

Cbordaman,


Interesting you are not far from my location, maybe I need to throw away my 4228 antenna and get some rabbit ears.


If I attempt to use my 4228 to get the Garner channels and also 4.1 I will get the Garner ones fine but 4.1 is iffy at about 63 percent power and than occasiona drops to 50 where it either locks up or just drops out.


I tried my new Samsung DTB-H260F which is suppose to handle multipath better but say no improvement.


I am going to try rotating the 4228 slightly and see if I can improve 4.1 without causing grief with 11.1, 22.1, or 17.1


By the way are either of you capturing PAX on 47.1? I am occasionaly with only about 28 percent on signal strength. I have never picked up any other station under about 60 percent strength. I can only guess it is because PAX is SD and not HD.


-DonB2


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cbordaman,
> 
> 
> I am going to try rotating the 4228 slightly and see if I can improve 4.1 without causing grief with 11.1, 22.1, or 17.1
> 
> 
> By the way are either of you capturing PAX on 47.1? I am occasionaly with only about 28 percent on signal strength. I have never picked up any other station under about 60 percent strength. I can only guess it is because PAX is SD and not HD.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



no PAX for me. It says 19 on the signal strength.


I've got the rabbit ears up in the attic. It gets the best reception pushed right up against one of the rafters. It even picked up 22.1 and 28.1 back before they increased the strength.


Off of Old Powell/Spence farm if that helps any,.


----------



## longtimewolf

TWC question.


I have just tried to use HDMI out of the TWC box instead of component.


I swear i think the component looks better than the HDMI...does this make any sense?


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC question.
> 
> 
> I have just tried to use HDMI out of the TWC box instead of component.
> 
> 
> I swear i think the component looks better than the HDMI...does this make any sense?



No, but about the same is more like it. Does your TV have different "Inputs, or Sources" for selection of Color, Brilliance, Picture, etc? If so, those should be about the same (including aspect ratio, grey bars) for a good comparison.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no PAX for me. It says 19 on the signal strength.
> 
> 
> I've got the rabbit ears up in the attic. It gets the best reception pushed right up against one of the rafters. It even picked up 22.1 and 28.1 back before they increased the strength.
> 
> 
> Off of Old Powell/Spence farm if that helps any,.



How about 30.1, 40.1 and 40.2 ? I am just slightly north of Fuquay around 1010.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about 30.1, 40.1 and 40.2 ? I am just slightly north of Fuquay around 1010.



I don't think I've ever seen those either. Unless they are the Spanish channels.. I get some spanish channels in the 40-50 range, but I have them hidden.


----------



## Scooper

30 is a Shop At Home channel out in Wilson, and 40 is the spanish station out of Fayetteville (used to be WKFT).


----------



## DonB2

I rotated my 4228 some more and saw no improvement of 4.1 but 47.1 jumped up to 90 percent signal strength while 28 dropped considerably.


I than rotated it back the other way and got 47.1 at around 70 percent and 28.1 was back to 80's. Still no consistant 4.1 although it would occasionaly come in for a second or so.


All the above was with using my built in Pioneer ATSC tuner. I then tried my new SAMSUNG DTB-H260F and found that it was pulling in all above as well as 4.1 !!!


I now will have to give the stations the time test - I need to watch a station for at least ten minutes to ensure no multipath issues.


I also need to try another antenna. I believe POSG told me that the 4228 is directional and it appears I would be better off with a less directional one.


-DonB2


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Audio Advice currently does not have the equipment to do pattern generation over HDMI. However, Gary, their calibrator, believes they will purchase this equipment sooner than later. I haven't contacted Tweeter.
> 
> 
> There are 3 traveling calibrators coming through our area in the next few months:
> 
> Chad Billheimer: www.HDTVbyChadB.com (returning second week of Feb)
> 
> Jeff Meier: www.accucal.org (returning in May)
> 
> Eliab Alvarez de la Campa: www.avical.com (returning 1/30-2/12)
> 
> 
> All are well respected on these forums, but all are also fairly expensive compared to the price Audio Advice gave me. I think I might go with Chad ... he charges a flat price (no travel costs!) and calibrates all used inputs/scanrates.



I've signed up to be calibrated on Chad Billheimer's tour. I was told by the person scheduling his appts, Reenie, that if others in the area sign up for this trip, a referral discount goes in effect. According to Chad's website, it appears that we would all save $50 (see http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/specials.htm ). If you are interested, write Reenie at [email protected] and let her that you are signing up by reference of Chris Lombardo and would like to be included in the discount offer. Please PM me if you sign up.


----------



## Jack the cat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC question.
> 
> 
> I have just tried to use HDMI out of the TWC box instead of component.
> 
> 
> I swear i think the component looks better than the HDMI...does this make any sense?



Coming from my sony DVD to my HDTV the picture was awful. Looks great with component video. Have not yet called Sony to determine why. Through other threads, HDMI quality seems to be a common problem.


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am curious how many people on this board have successfully combined two antennas to receive WUNC PBS 4.1 and also all the other channels coming from the Garner farm simultaneously?



I have a 4228 in an attic pointed toward Garner, and a strange looking UHF stage taken off of a 30+ year old VHF/UHF antenna (it is sitting on a box in my attic) pointed towards Greensboro. The two feed into a reversed splitter, then into a CM 7777 amp followed by a 110' coax run down to a Sony DVR.


I'm in North Raleigh near the intersection of Hwy 98 and Hwy 50, and I get the following digital channels (all lock at or above 80%): 2, 4, 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 45, 48, 50, 61

I also get 8 at night, but it tends to break up during the day or when it is raining.


47 and 30 break up too often to watch, but i'm toying with the idea of getting a third antenna and a jointenna to try to get 47.


The tuner also gets the info for Channel 7, but it doesn't show a picture.


----------



## toadfannc

... excerpts from an email from George Douglas (VP of Mktg, TWC Raleigh)--


"_... the Raleigh division will be going to switched digital in the 2nd quarter of 2007. In the meantime, I expect to launch MTV-HD in early January and, hopefully, A&E by the end of the month. I received word from corporate that ESPN2-HD is still not ready and it may be a couple of months. Hopefully sooner. I cannot explain why several TWC divisions have announced they are carrying ESPN2-HD._"


----------



## AFH

Hey folks. I'll be moving to the Hope Valley area of Durham next week coming from Phoenix, AZ via Jax, FL. In Phoenix I was able to receive the HD locals using an indoor antenna in my apartment and here in Jax my parents rec the HD locals using an outdoor antenna. Looking at antennaweb.org I noticed that from my address in Durham, I'll be 32 miles from the antenna farm. Has anyone that post here and live in Durham have any success using an indoor antenna to pickup the HD locals? I'm thinking about trying a DB2 with a CM 7777 to see if that works but before I did that I wanted to hear from others. I'm going to be in a 2 story townhome this time around but I'm not going to use an outdoor antenna at this moment. Also, antennaweb didn't show anything about the local WB. Do you folks using an antenna not recieve the HD WB station?


Also, I do planning on getting Directv b/c I already have them, but they only offer 3 HD stations (no CBS which I record from the most) for Raliegh-Durham so I wanted to make sure that I get an antenna working so that I can connect it to my Directv HD Tivo and record away without depending on the limited MPEG 4 HD locals from Directv.


----------



## bdevils74

Has anyone heard any new updates of when WRAZ WRAL HD of Raleigh Durham will be available on Dish Network? I've tried calling the stations and dish network but I never got any answers, just the run around. Just wanted to see if anyone knew anything, because football playoffs are coming quickly. Thanks.


----------



## Bigchris

Did UNC move their antenna to Garner? I've got an old Yagi pointed at the Garner farm and couldn't "see" Ch 4 at all until suddenly today I'm getting all their multiplex feeds! Their old location is off the side of my antenna so either I'm witnessing a Christmas miracle or something's changed.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Which co. is best for the HD end in this area......"Roxboro/Timbelake" ? Either Direct TV or Dish Network ?


----------



## RSMoonwalks

Might want to check to see if your antenna has turned today in this wind today........


----------



## chaprock

We recently purchased a smaller HDTV with an ATSC tuner. I planned on using an antenna for the HD, and basic cable for other channels (not giving TWC more $ unless I have to). I searched the available channels with just the basic cable plugged in (no other antenna). Almost all of the local HD signals came shining through. Is this a signal from TWC or is the cable itself picking up OTA signals? Anyone know?


Thanks!


----------



## Scooper

More than likely, your new TV has a QAM tuner built in, which will allow you to tune in the unencrypted digital signals on TWC - which just happens to be the local broadcast stations (with the (possible) exception of the Sinclair run stations (22 and 28)). More than likely, you'l have to periodically set your set to rescan as TWC shuffles the lineup around, but you are not "stealing" anything either. TWC would like you to rent their HDTV tuners (to make available the rest of their services), that may be part of the reason you'll see the shuffling around.


cable free since 2000 - but I do read to keep up with what's happening locally.


----------



## AFH

So I take none of the posters in this thread live in Durham and therefore can't answer my post above concerning receiving HD locals with an antenna.


----------



## lastplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I take none of the posters in this thread live in Durham and therefore can't answer my post above concerning receiving HD locals with an antenna.



I don't live in Durham either, go to antennaweb.org, type in your address and zip, drill down to digital channels. It will give you distance and direction for your local channels. In most cases channels can be picked up within 30 miles with a channel master 4228 antenna


----------



## foxeng

I live 90 miles to the west and pick up all of the major stations in the Raleigh Market.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lastplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't live in Durham either, go to antennaweb.org, type in your address and zip, drill down to digital channels. It will give you distance and direction for your local channels. In most cases channels can be picked up within 30 miles with a channel master 4228 antenna



Well, I stated in my last first post that I did that and I saw where my add is 32 miles from the antenna farm. I was just wondering if anyone over in Durham has any success using an indoor antenna being that far away.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live 90 miles to the west and pick up all of the major stations in the Raleigh Market.



Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## Scooper

At 90 miles Foxeng is NOT using an indoor antenna










Your success will depend on how much "stuff" is between you and the towers. THe indoor may work, but then again, it may not.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At 90 miles Foxeng is NOT using an indoor antenna



Yeah, I figured that much.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At 90 miles Foxeng is NOT using an indoor antenna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your success will depend on how much "stuff" is between you and the towers. THe indoor may work, but then again, it may not.



I live about 80 miles East of Raleigh and receive the RDU stations using an INDOOR antenna.







Just goes to show that you never know! *LOL*


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live about 80 miles East of Raleigh and receive the RDU stations using an INDOOR antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show that you never know! *LOL*



Hmm, indoor as in rabbit ears on the tv or larger in the attic. Amplified or not. Big difference at 80 miles.










I'm ~70 miles south and get them with an amped rooftop uhf/vhf but not with amped rabbit ears on the tv.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, indoor as in rabbit ears on the tv or larger in the attic. Amplified or not. Big difference at 80 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ~70 miles south and get them with an amped rooftop uhf/vhf but not with amped rabbit ears on the tv.



Indoor amped rabbit ears on the top of the tv.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live about 80 miles East of Raleigh and receive the RDU stations using an INDOOR antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show that you never know! *LOL*



Considering the tower is a good 25 miles or so east of Raleigh, that really means you are only 55-60 miles away from the 2,000 foot towers - and if you've driven 55-60 miles east on 70 you know there's not much between you and them.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering the tower is a good 25 miles or so east of Raleigh, that really means you are only 55-60 miles away from the 2,000 foot towers - and if you've driven 55-60 miles east on 70 you know there's not much between you and them.



I didn't realize the antenna farm, in Apex is it, was 25 miles east of Raleigh. It's always seemed like you get off of the beltline and, boom, there you are. But you're right, that cuts off some distance and there definitely isn't much between here and there.


----------



## Scooper

The "antenna farm" is just east of Garner along I-40, Auburn I believe. WUNC is out at Chapel Hill.


----------



## AFH

Is the WB antenna located in Auburn?


----------



## Scooper

The Digital one is. The analog is more to the south / southwest of Raleigh (AFAIK).


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooper*
The "antenna farm" is just east of Garner along I-40, Auburn I believe. WUNC is out at Chapel Hill.
If you have Google Earth... this will take you right to them...

 

TV Towers.zip 0.71875k . file


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering the tower is a good 25 miles or so east of Raleigh, that really means you are only 55-60 miles away from the 2,000 foot towers - and if you've driven 55-60 miles east on 70 you know there's not much between you and them.



Actually the Garner towers are less than 10 miles southeast of downtown (state capitol building) Raleigh. Twenty-five kilometers maybe. Check your map.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indoor amped rabbit ears on the top of the tv.



Ahh, wish I could. Daggone wind keeps knocking my antenna out of alignment. Have to resync the rotor/rotor control weekly.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I stated in my last first post that I did that and I saw where my add is 32 miles from the antenna farm. I was just wondering if anyone over in Durham has any success using an indoor antenna being that far away.



I'm in Durham, about 36 miles from the farm. I can receive them with an indoor antenna.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the WB antenna located in Auburn?



WLFL is no longer called the WB. It is now called the CW.


----------



## SRJ1957

Can anyone tell me why is WRAL 5.1 and 50.1 are far superior to other all the local OTA HD channels in this area.


11.1, 17.1, 22.1 and 28.1 are not too good.


----------



## bentdavi

Samsung service is garbage, I have a 2300$ TV purchased 18 month ago , and I am ready to give it to goodwill.

I have not been able to find a repair man around Phoenix area, and when I finaly did, he asked for $ 900 to repair it. and that was not sure that would be it, this was only a minimum estimate.


So As far as I am concerned, Samsung is JUNK


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Durham, about 36 miles from the farm. I can receive them with an indoor antenna.
> 
> 
> WLFL is no longer called the WB. It is now called the CW.



Thanks. Are you using an amp?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why is WRAL 5.1 and 50.1 are far superior to other all the local OTA HD channels in this area.
> 
> 
> 11.1, 17.1, 22.1 and 28.1 are not too good.



Because Capital Broadcasting (station owners) cares about putting out a quality product. They were also the VERY first US station to do commercial broadcasting in HDTV, and they have made a LARGE investment (I've heard in the tens of millions) in their facilities to properly support said HDTV / ATSC broadcasting.


Does that about cover it ?


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentdavi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung service is garbage, I have a 2300$ TV purchased 18 month ago , and I am ready to give it to goodwill.
> 
> I have not been able to find a repair man around Phoenix area, and when I finaly did, he asked for $ 900 to repair it. and that was not sure that would be it, this was only a minimum estimate.
> 
> 
> So As far as I am concerned, Samsung is JUNK



Looks like you dialed the wrong number, this is the "Raleigh, NC Local HDTV Info and Reception" thread. You may want to rant in a more appropriate location.


Bob


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. Are you using an amp?



No. I tried using an amp once, but I don't think it made any difference.


----------



## bdevils74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live about 80 miles East of Raleigh and receive the RDU stations using an INDOOR antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goes to show that you never know! *LOL*



What kind of antenna are you using? I used a Terk indoor amplified antenna and could not get any Raleigh HD channels in Halifax County near Roanoke Rapids.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually the Garner towers are less than 10 miles southeast of downtown (state capitol building) Raleigh. Twenty-five kilometers maybe. Check your map.



You could be right. I was thinking about the drive which is easily that far - I didn't realize it snaked around so badly to get 10 miles as I challenge anyone to get there in less than 30 minutes from downtown.


----------



## SRJ1957




> *Quote:*
> *Originally Posted by Scooper /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because Capital Broadcasting (station owners) cares about putting out a quality product. They were also the VERY first US station to do commercial broadcasting in HDTV, and they have made a LARGE investment (I've heard in the tens of millions) in their facilities to properly support said HDTV / ATSC broadcasting.
> 
> 
> Does that about cover it ?*


*
*Thanks for the info ... not sure why others stations don't 'care' ...


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really weird.
> 
> 
> Now my Panasonic Plasma finds WRAL HD on 5.2 like it's suppose to (instead of 85.2) but my Mits DLP (62525) still has it somewhere that I apparently can't even find it on. OTA antenna finds and maps it perfectly but the cable side's still screwey on the Mits.
> 
> 
> Anybody have a clue where WRAL HD might be on the Mits tuner?



Never got a reply to this several pages ago. Anybody got any ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info ... not sure why others stations don't 'care' ...
> *


*


I wouldn't say that they don't care, It may just not be as high a priority. NBC17eng is the local NBC chief Engineer, I'd say they do care about the product they are putting out.*


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdevils74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of antenna are you using? I used a Terk indoor amplified antenna and could not get any Raleigh HD channels in Halifax County near Roanoke Rapids.




Terk is usually junk. Try using a "real" Channelmaster (you would probably want the 4228) , and then maybe add a preamp if necessary.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could be right. I was thinking about the drive which is easily that far - I didn't realize it snaked around so badly to get 10 miles as I challenge anyone to get there in less than 30 minutes from downtown.



I accept that challenge.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVFanAtic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could be right. I was thinking about the drive which is easily that far - I didn't realize it snaked around so badly to get 10 miles as I challenge anyone to get there in less than 30 minutes from downtown.



Where from in particular ?


BUt I'm pretty sure it CAN be done in less than 30 minutes if it is not in rush hour traffic.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I take none of the posters in this thread live in Durham and therefore can't answer my post above concerning receiving HD locals with an antenna.



I live in Durham and I have the Silver Sensor in my attic. I have Directv using the HR10-250 and get locals in HD OTA. The quality is just ok. NBC isn't good, ABC is ok, CBS is the best one. I also get FOX and CW in HD, they are ok but not watchable if it's even cloudy. I get the NBCE and ABCE national feeds from Directv.


I'm just recently being forced to upgrade to an HR20. I'm trying to find out if I can still get those channels OTA, because D* told me that I would only get NBC, ABC and CW22 in HD in mpeg4.


----------



## bigcementpond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just recently being forced to upgrade to an HR20. I'm trying to find out if I can still get those channels OTA, because D* told me that I would only get NBC, ABC and CW22 in HD in mpeg4.



OTA on the HR20 was enabled via update a week or two ago, so you should still be able to receive them. More info: DBSTalk HR20 forum .


----------



## mutodd5

I live in NW Raleigh (near I-540 and Leesville).


Can anyone give me some recommendations of any outdoor antenna that you are using if you are happy with the picture quality? I'm getting the HR20-700 installed by DirecTV next week and need to get an OTA for them to install as well.


Also, has anyone used their OTA with an HR20-700 (as I understand it was recently updated to enable the OTA).


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mutodd5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in NW Raleigh (near I-540 and Leesville).
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some recommendations of any outdoor antenna that you are using if you are happy with the picture quality? I'm getting the HR20-700 installed by DirecTV next week and need to get an OTA for them to install as well.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone used their OTA with an HR20-700 (as I understand it was recently updated to enable the OTA).



My HR20 does very well with OTA. I'm in Wilson and I get all of the Triangle stations plus 7,9,12 and 25 digitals out of the Greenville area using a discontinued U-120XR Radio Shack UHF antenna in my attic. I got lucky and found a sweet spot where I can get all those channels without having to turn it.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mutodd5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in NW Raleigh (near I-540 and Leesville).
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some recommendations of any outdoor antenna that you are using if you are happy with the picture quality? I'm getting the HR20-700 installed by DirecTV next week and need to get an OTA for them to install as well.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone used their OTA with an HR20-700 (as I understand it was recently updated to enable the OTA).



I agree with the above reply. I have a StealthTenna in Wilson and it's locked in on everything from Greenville and Raleigh. It's been on a rotor for years but I don't remember the last time I had to move it (though I move it around occasionally so it doesn't freeze up).


Any good UHF or VHF/UHF antenna will work for you in N Raleigh. Don't fall for the "HDTV Antenna" hype. An antenna is an antenna if it works which brings me to my next point. If you can't get OTA HDTV in N Raleigh with a good set of *rabbit ears*, you have OTHER probelms.










Just to be clear, it's a digital signal, folks. It either "is" or it "ain't".


I've loved watching these discussions over the years saying "My picture's better with X antenna on CBS than with a Y antenna on CBS." I just have to laugh when I read that stuff. It's total and utter BS and part of the reason there's so much confusion and misinformation out there regarding HDTV and especially OTA HDTV.


All UHF antennas are subject to multipathing and some are better at handling it than others (combined with a good anti-multipathing tuner). It's just part of the nature of the UHF wavelength. I have minor problems (that drove me crazy for years until I figured it out) in Wilson in the fall when the colors of the leaves change and in the spring when the leaves are first starting to come back. It's just the nature of the technology.


Run away from anyone that tells you that you'll have a "better" HDTV picture with Antenna A v. Antenna B (assuming you have a stable and adequate signal with the antenna you already have). This person has just told you how little they actually understand the technology. Assuming you have a solid signal, if you think you have a better picture quality with one antenna v. another, you're imagining things. That's the bottom line.










Sorry if I've bursted anybody's bubble here but this seems to need clarification every few months as newbies wander into the fold.


----------



## Nibbler

We watch OTA in Apex and get all Raleigh area digital stations and I have enjoyed monitoring this forum for some time.


Our favorite channel since we stumbled onto it has 28.2 "The Tube". This has for me been the 2nd best reason for OTA besides the HD signals themselves. I have heard that the Tube had an affiliation agreement with Sinclair to carry the station but that Sinclair is cancelling the agreement as of the end of year.


If this is true, it will be a shame. If so, I hope that one of the other Raleigh stations pick this up with their extra bandwidth.


Enjoy your forum!


----------



## Daryl L

Looks like it may be true. I'm getting WRDC 28.1 fine but 28.1 is blank and says "No Signal" as of today.


----------



## jspENC

I was just going to mention that TheTube is blank on 28.2--It still is on in Wilmington at WSFX

26-2


----------



## Scooper

Question - I've got a Channel Plus video distribution system that has 2 channel UHF modulator. I also have this hooked into my OTA antenna(s). I use the modulators for my DBS receivers.


OK, Now the kicker. About this time of year, I seem to get problems with interference from OTA channels. Short of disconnecting the antenna, what are the "best" 2 channels I can use and minimize interference ? Most of the year, I get along pretty nice using 44 and 56, but 44 has gone to he** right now.


Location - I'm about 1-1.5 miles east of Youngsville along Tarboro Road in the woods on the left. 47 comes BOOMING in, even with the antenna aimed for the Garner antenna farm. I'm using a dedicated VHF antenna and a dedicated CM4321 4 bay antenna with a CM7775 UHF preamp, combined in the attic before they go into the ChannelPlus. I get outstanding analog reception on all locals except 40, and I have to rotate to aim the antennas at 4 and 36 (but they come in nice after the rotation - viewable in "normal"). Greenville stations don't come in very well, yet it seems they are strong enough to interfere, as the same on the Greensboro stations.


Edit 1/3 - last night as I was driving north on Capital, I saw a billboard that said Telemundo was on 44 - that explains why that has a problem now..


----------



## longtimewolf

Not sure where to post this question so I will start here.


Here is the deal...


I recently installed a DirecTV HD reciever at my farm in SC. I live in Raleigh and recieve local HD channels via TWC. In Green Sea, SC the local HD channels are not on DirecTV and thus I recieve them OTA. (the ones I can get) Here comes the cool part....


The reciever for DTV scans the OTA channels and then incorporates them into the on screen user interface. This gives us the pure HD OTA AND convience of having it integrated into the UI.


WHY CANT TWC do this???? It really is a great feature.


----------



## Nibbler

yes The Tube is indeed gone, too bad.


Anyone in Raleigh able to pick up 26.2 Wilmington? We have a nice southern exposure, but that distance seems way to far without some serious antenna.


----------



## Nibbler

Maybe theres an outside shot of the other Raleigh stations could pick up the Tube, though I am not sure we could successfully function without 3 fulltime weather channels


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

*Smallville in HD on WLFL-DT?*


I live in Durham and I' am thinking about getting a MYHD video card to watch/record Smallville from WLFL-DT (OTA channel 22.1), but according to TitanTV, Smallville broadcast in SD on WLFL-DT (channel 22.1). I thought Smallville was broadcast in HD on WLFL-DT back when it was a WB affiliate. Has something changed?


Can someone that receives WLFL-DT confirm that Smallville is (or is not) still broadcasting in HD on Channel 22.1?


Thanks in advanced


----------



## posg

MHD replaces INHD2 on TWC Triangle Region. It's up and running.


----------



## posg

e-mail message from TWC:


MHD To Replace INHD2 On Ch. 292


We are excited to announce that MHD will replace INHD2 on Channel 292 in the HD Suite package effective immediately. As you may have noticed, INHD2 went off the air on January 1st.


MHD is a music-centric high definition channel featuring music programming from MTV, VH1 and CMT. MHD includes the best series from those networks such as VH1 Storytellers, MTV Unplugged, CMT Crossroads, MTV VMAs, plus original programming such as the weekly Countdown Show, MHD Roadie Trip and Uncompressed.



For more information on MHD, visit mhd.tv.


----------



## mpgxsvcd

Oh yea Cold Play in HD is on right now on Channel 292 Raleigh TWC. (CLOCKS ROCKS!)


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Smallville in HD on WLFL-DT?*
> 
> 
> Can someone that receives WLFL-DT confirm that Smallville is (or is not) still broadcasting in HD on Channel 22.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced




Yes, Smallville is in HD on 22.1. I live in Durham as well and receive it OTA via the Silver Sensor in my attic. Quality is good, but if it's cloudy or rainy, then it starts getting so bad I have to watch it in SD.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nibbler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe theres an outside shot of the other Raleigh stations could pick up the Tube, though I am not sure we could successfully function without 3 fulltime weather channels



Yea, if you want to know about the weather, there are plenty of choices







(What an absolute waste of bandwidth!!)


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Smallville is in HD on 22.1. I live in Durham as well and receive it OTA via the Silver Sensor in my attic. Quality is good, but if it's cloudy or rainy, then it starts getting so bad I have to watch it in SD.



So the Silver Sensor Antenna worked for you? According to antennaweb.org, what color is WLFL-DT in your area. I was planning on getting a large antenna from Radio Shack to put in my attic because WLFL-DT is violet from my house.


violet - uhf

WLFL-DT 22.1 CW RALEIGH NC 132° 25.2 57


----------



## DonB2

"If you can't get OTA HDTV in N Raleigh with a good set of rabbit ears, you have OTHER probelms. "


Wilson Flyer,


Do you truly mean Rabbit Ears? As far as I know Rabbit Ears refer to the two VHF exandable antennas that are in an adjustable "V" shape and attached to Table top antennas.


Bow ties - are for UHF and appear on table top and some roof top antennas.


I am just clarifying this as I keep seeing table top antennas referred to as rabbit ears when in fact they could be both UHF or VHF depending on the hardware.


BTW- My Powered Square Shooter did not come close to picking up the stations that my CM 4228 is capable of picking up.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"No Tube"


That is too bad about losing 28.2 "The Tube" but I am sure it will be a nice home for yet another Weather Channel.


I think the tv station creedo is "Don't give the customer what they want, give them what you want to give them."


I did enjoy listening to Christmas music with nice winter scenes via one of the PAX subchannels before Christmas. I think it was 47.5. I only recently am able to receive PAX at all so it was a nice Christmas present.


-DonB2


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "If you can't get OTA HDTV in N Raleigh with a good set of rabbit ears, you have OTHER probelms. "
> 
> 
> Wilson Flyer,
> 
> 
> Do you truly mean Rabbit Ears? As far as I know Rabbit Ears refer to the two VHF exandable antennas that are in an adjustable "V" shape and attached to Table top antennas.
> 
> 
> Bow ties - are for UHF and appear on table top and some roof top antennas.
> 
> 
> I am just clarifying this as I keep seeing table top antennas referred to as rabbit ears when in fact they could be both UHF or VHF depending on the hardware.
> 
> 
> BTW- My Powered Square Shooter did not come close to picking up the stations that my CM 4228 is capable of picking up.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I used the term "rabbit ears" generically, as is commonly done now (albeit not technically correct). Of course one needs a UHF tabletop "device" antenna to get UHF HDTV. LOL


I have a buddy that has a tabletop from Rat Shack (some sort of round, flying-saucer type of antenna) that picks up all the Raleigh locals (and Greenville) in Wilson with no problems. The antenna cost him $50. I went with him to Rat shack to get it and hook it up the night he bought his plasma. He lives in a low-lying area surrounded by trees. It's almost "woods-like".


I've personally tested (extensively) the use of a Silver Sensor (original beta version) and it works perfectly for me in Wilson too (aimed properly).


I stand by my contention that MOST (obstacles and terrain play a major role in this), if not all, users in Raleigh proper should be able to get HDTV via a good table-top UHF antenna. I can't imagine why it wouldn't work in Raleigh (~20 miles from the farms) when it works perfectly in Wilson (~50 miles from the farms).


I have a rooftop StealthTenna. I don't use a tabletop model personally. I was just making a general point that *any quaility UHF antenna on the rooftop* will yield great HDTV in this region given that it is properly setup and aligned. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## tommy122

I just bought a new TV (Pioneer PDP-4270HD) and, even though I use TWC, I tried picking up OTA stuff with "rabbit ears" just to see if I could. I can't pick up any HD channels, so I don't agree that if you live in Raleigh, you can. (I live in NE Raleigh near Triangle Town Center)


----------



## SRJ1957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigchris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did UNC move their antenna to Garner? I've got an old Yagi pointed at the Garner farm and couldn't "see" Ch 4 at all until suddenly today I'm getting all their multiplex feeds! Their old location is off the side of my antenna so either I'm witnessing a Christmas miracle or something's changed.





Something has changed I can now pick up UNC-HD but never could before , furthermore ...I picked up UNC-HD after losing the TUBE, I thought I had to re-tune me telly to get The TUBE back however...in doing so I pick up UNC-HD now !! ...


Can one of you techies please explain why UNC-HD which is at 321 degrees from where I live in Holly Springs NC can now be picked up with my Antenna pointing at 82-83 degrees


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a new TV (Pioneer PDP-4270HD) and, even though I use TWC, I tried picking up OTA stuff with "rabbit ears" just to see if I could. I can't pick up any HD channels, so I don't agree that if you live in Raleigh, you can. (I live in NE Raleigh near Triangle Town Center)



I don't doubt you but were you using a *high quality UHF capable* antenna? It blows my mind that anyone in Raleigh wouldn't be able to pickup OTA with a good tabletop antenna. Makes no sense to me.


Again, I don't doubt you but there's something going on here that we don't know. Too many variables involved. Something wasn't _right_ and whatever it was should be easily correctable.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you but were you using a *high quality UHF capable* antenna? It blows my mind that anyone in Raleigh wouldn't be able to pickup OTA with a good tabletop antenna. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> Again, I don't doubt you but there's something going on here that we don't know. Too many variables involved. Something wasn't _right_ and whatever it was should be easily correctable.



I was using a Terk indoor antenna that I bought at BB. On the box it says "Amplified HDTV Indoor Antenna". I connected it with the coax supplied with the antenna. It's quite possible that I'm doing something wrong though. I used the TV auto-setup and it found only 3 analog channels.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something has changed I can now pick up UNC-HD but never could before , furthermore ...I picked up UNC-HD after losing the TUBE, I thought I had to re-tune me telly to get The TUBE back however...in doing so I pick up UNC-HD now !! ...
> 
> 
> Can one of you techies please explain why UNC-HD which is at 321 degrees from where I live in Holly Springs NC can now be picked up with my Antenna pointing at 82-83 degrees



I've always been able to pickup UNCHD from Holly Springs with rabbit ears.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> So the Silver Sensor Antenna worked for you? According to antennaweb, what color is WLFL-DT in your area. I was planning on getting a large antenna from Radio Shack to put in my attic because WLFL-DT is violet from my house



Yes, the Silver Sensor works for me, although I did try about 5 others first, and just kept returning them until I found the one that worked (I got the SS from Sears). If your looking at a more expensive antenna than the SS, I'd try the SS first to see how it works for you.


Oh, WLFL-DT is in red according to antennaweb.


One other thing I should mention. I am getting the new 5 LNB dish installed in a few weeks, and D* told me that I would get 22 in HD, that I would just need the antenna for 5.1 and 50.1, that ABC, NBC and CW22 would be in HD. For some reason though, I thought they said that those 3 HD stations I would be getting in HD from Greensboro. I'll have to wait and see when they install it.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't doubt you but were you using a *high quality UHF capable* antenna? It blows my mind that anyone in Raleigh wouldn't be able to pickup OTA with a good tabletop antenna. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> Again, I don't doubt you but there's something going on here that we don't know. Too many variables involved. Something wasn't _right_ and whatever it was should be easily correctable.




I live up in Youngsville - - about 22 miles from the Garner/Auburn antenna farm - and reception without an outside antenna is imposible in my house. Between the woods and the fact that the sheathing beneath my cedar siding is aluminum foil covered - OTA (and Cell phone) reception is spotty AT BEST. With a decent OTA outside antenna system - (preamped on the UHF) things work pretty well for the analog - don't have an ATSC tuner yet so I can't comment on that yet.


As far as antennaweb - ALL stations (except WUNC) are RED, WUNC (both analog and digital) are purple, but the Roanoke Rapids station is RED.


----------



## scsiraid

Here in Apex, I can get most with a silver sensor but I do experience some dropout. With my attic antenna though... rock solid.


Ive got a silver sensor setting on the shelf if anybody wants to try one.


----------



## DonB2

I have my antennas in the Attic, one for Garner which is a amplified 4228 and the Powered Square Shooter for UNC.


I have never had successful results receiving watchable digital ATSC with Silver Sensor or my RCA Powered Table top antenna in the same room as the tv.


I did have marginal success with the Silver Sensor and a booster in the attic.


Maybe my house has aluminum shielding underneath also I don't know for sure. I am in Holly Springs in sort of a bowl below the normal flat terrain and I have plenty of tall pine trees and swamp oaks, and Sweet Gum trees around me.


I would not mind putting the antenna on the roof and I can't argure that most any quality antenna on the roof would easily outshine the best antenna in my attic.


But neighbors and better half kinda preclude my putting the antenna on the roof.



-DonB2


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here in Apex, I can get most with a silver sensor but I do experience some dropout. With my attic antenna though... rock solid.
> 
> 
> Ive got a silver sensor setting on the shelf if anybody wants to try one.



Which attic antenna do you have?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which attic antenna do you have?



Its a Channel Master 3022.

http://www.solidsignal.tv/prod_displ...?PROD=ANCM3022 


It was a freebie from WRAL.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a Channel Master 3022.
> 
> 
> It was a freebie from WRAL.




That looks cool. Is it amplified? Easy to install? I'm assuming it's a coax cable that runs from it to the receiver, just like a Silver Sensor?


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That looks cool. Is it amplified? Easy to install? I'm assuming it's a coax cable that runs from it to the receiver, just like a Silver Sensor?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Easy to install. I used a piece of 1" rigid conduit to attach it to. Not amplified but channel master has an amp you can get separately if you need one. Antenna comes with a balan to attach the antenna to coax.


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its a Channel Master 3022.
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.tv/prod_displ...?PROD=ANCM3022
> 
> 
> It was a freebie from WRAL.




Can I still get this antenna free from WRAL? If so, what do I need to do to get it?


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN*
Can I still get this antenna free from WRAL? If so, what do I need to do to get it?
See attached information from WRAL Engineering.

 

Antennas in the real world.doc 37.5k . file


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See attached information from WRAL Engineering.



Thanks.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

Hi All,

Noobie question. I posted the following & got a somewhat criptic responce & the search led me here. Currently I have the 8300 hooked into the TV with an HDMI cable. Can anyone let me know what the issue is?


Quote:

Originally Posted by BEAR-AvHistory

I have a Samsung HL-S6187W with cable input from a SA-8300HD/HDMI box.


My cable company TW Raleigh only sends out in 1080i. My 674 will arrive today according to the UPS tracking number & I was wondering if it will convert the 1080i from the cable company to 1080p using HDMI.


Am new to this so I expect I will be asking a few more questions down the line


"""No. The 674 does not upconvert anything EXCEPT upscaling 480i signals to 480p (from the svideo, composite, or component.)


Also, check your 8300HD's firmware...if it's 1.87.xx.xx, then you're not going to be able to hook it up via hdmi into the 674. Do a search for 8300HD handshake and you'll find out why. """"


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My cable company TW Raleigh only sends out in 1080i. My 674 will arrive today according to the UPS tracking number & I was wondering if it will convert the 1080i from the cable company to 1080p using HDMI.



TW doesnt only 'send out' 1080i. However, the 8300 DVR 'out of the box' converts all received formats to 1080i. You can change that behavior by going into the 'settings' 'more settings' and selecting 'formats' (I dont remember actual setting name) and enable all output modes (480i, 480p, 720p,1080i) and then the 8300 will pass what it receives unaltered and let your display do all the deinterlacing and scaling.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> enable all output modes (480i, 480p, 720p,1080i) and then the 8300 will pass what it receives unaltered and let your display do all the deinterlacing and scaling.



I am already doing that on the current cable box to TV HDMI hook up. The question was will the 674 convert the 1080i signal which is the only version of 1080 that comes out of the cable box to 1080p?


Second part of the question was why am I not going to be able to hook it up via hdmi into the 674 then to the TV & if I cant what connections must be used?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am already doing that on the current cable box to TV HDMI hook up. The question was will the 674 convert the 1080i signal which is the only version of 1080 that comes out of the cable box to 1080p?
> 
> 
> Second part of the question was why am I not going to be able to hook it up via hdmi into the 674 then to the TV & if I cant what connections must be used?



I hooked up the HDMI connection from my cable box and it worked fine, although I didn't see any improvement over component hookup. HDMI created other issues with my particular setup, so I decided to go back to component.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hooked up the HDMI connection from my cable box and it worked fine, although I didn't see any improvement over component hookup. HDMI created other issues with my particular setup, so I decided to go back to component.




Thanks for the input


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was using a Terk indoor antenna that I bought at BB. On the box it says "Amplified HDTV Indoor Antenna". I connected it with the coax supplied with the antenna. It's quite possible that I'm doing something wrong though. I used the TV auto-setup and it found only 3 analog channels.



I'm correcting this statement. I didn't have the antenna element snapped in completely. After fixing that, I am able to get pretty good OTA HD reception with my indoor antenna.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEAR-AvHistory* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am already doing that on the current cable box to TV HDMI hook up. The question was will the 674 convert the 1080i signal which is the only version of 1080 that comes out of the cable box to 1080p?
> 
> 
> Second part of the question was why am I not going to be able to hook it up via hdmi into the 674 then to the TV & if I cant what connections must be used?



There is no "up-conversion" to 1080p for broadcast signals as 1080p is *not* part of the ATSC spec for HDTV and is an unsupported format.


If your display device wants to up-convert to 1080p, then it is the responsibility of said display device to do the job.


There is not, and _never_ will be, a 1080p as part of the HDTV or digital spec as it is written today.


Can a PS3 output it natively? Yes. Other gaming devices and such? Probably. Tuners/receivers? Not today as far as I know.


Why would you want to up-convert to 1080p when the *best* source you can get from broadcast TV is 1080i?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no "up-conversion" to 1080p for broadcast signals as 1080p is *not* part of the ATSC spec for HDTV and is an unsupported format.
> 
> 
> If your display device wants to up-convert to 1080p, then it is the responsibility of said display device to do the job.
> 
> 
> There is not, and _never_ will be, a 1080p as part of the HDTV or digital spec as it is written today.
> 
> 
> Can a PS3 output it natively? Yes. Other gaming devices and such? Probably. Tuners/receivers? Not today as far as I know.
> 
> 
> Why would you want to up-convert to 1080p when the *best* source you can get from broadcast TV is 1080i?



OK, dumb question, but I'll ask it. Why are so many new TV's boasting that they support 1080p? Is this just for the purpose of playing DVD's and gaming?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, dumb question, but I'll ask it. Why are so many new TV's boasting that they support 1080p? Is this just for the purpose of playing DVD's and gaming?



Fixed pixel displays such as DLP and SXRD are inherently 'progressive' by nature. All input formats are converted to 1080p for display in these types of sets.


Supporting a 1080p input format is a different discussion though. It is great for the marketing department but has limited benefits today. Some of the benefits available today are the ones you mentioned... HDDVD/BluRAY and one you didnt mention... video processors such as DVDO. Using 1080p allows HDDVD sources to insure that inverse telecine (3:2 pulldown) is being done properly and not relying on the display to do it. 1080p allows you to bypass the processing in the TV and replace it one of possibly higher quality. Note that for some sets this isnt true as the set still processes the signal for things such as overscan. In my opinioin, for the casual observer/general poplulation... 1080p as an input signal format is of little value today.. except of course to the marketing department.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my opinioin, for the casual observer/general poplulation... 1080p as an input signal format is of little value today.. except of course to the marketing department.



Disagree.. it allows me to use the same display for both computer and TV. Anything less than 1080p was not enough pixel "real estate".


For the pure video watcher, perhaps overkill. But 1080p serves a very valuable purpose for many.


Mike


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Disagree.. it allows me to use the same display for both computer and TV. Anything less than 1080p was not enough pixel "real estate".
> 
> 
> For the pure video watcher, perhaps overkill. But 1080p serves a very valuable purpose for many.
> 
> 
> Mike



There is no difference in the number of visable pixels between 1080i and 1080p... only in the rate of update of those pixels.


Note also I said for the general public/casual observer. I know a lot of people who still use a 17 inch monitor at 800x600. Joe SixPack doesnt connect his computer to the TV.


----------



## raleigh1208

I've got two LG HDTVs with TWC and love them. But I've got a non-HDTV question. In our bedroom we've got a small regular TV that's not hooked to the cable (cable is not in a good position for the TV). So for the last 5 years or so I've used a small Terk powered indoor antenna sitting on the top of the TV. Lately the reception has not been that good with the Terk. For example the reception changes greatly if someone walks in the room near the TV; it gets so bad it oftentimes is unwatchable. Have indoor antennas been improved in the last 5 years? Would you recommend another small indoor powered antenna? I just want to set it on top of the set and not in the rafters or attic or on the roof. Thanks for all your help!


Raleigh1208


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

OK here is where I am now with TW-Raleigh


8300 into 674 - HDMI


674 into Samsung HL-S6187W - HDMI


Old JVC VCR (kids bambi stuff) to 674 - composite


Slightly newer Panasonic DMR-ES20 DVD-R to 674 component video/optical audio.


8300 to DMR-ES20 S-video/composite audio.


Playstation 2 to 674 - composite video/optical audio into game section at the front right of the 674.


All seem to be working OK.


Onr new questions. Can the DMR-ES20 be hooked to the 8300 through the 674 to create DVD' & would this be type of connection be better?


----------



## SRJ1957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something has changed I can now pick up UNC-HD but never could before , furthermore ...I picked up UNC-HD after losing the TUBE, I thought I had to re-tune me telly to get The TUBE back however...in doing so I pick up UNC-HD now !! ...










...

I shouldn't have said anything about UNC-HD..coz I gave it the "Kiss o Death" for me at least...for some reason I'm back to where I cannot get UNC-HD...I've touched nothing on my OTA set up.


Anyone have any ideas or knows what's going on with the UNC broadcast station ?


----------



## DonB2

"I'm correcting this statement. I didn't have the antenna element snapped in completely. After fixing that, I am able to get pretty good OTA HD reception with my indoor antenna. "


I returned one of those and that was one of the reasons. Could not get it to stay locked. This was a year ago so it may now be improved.


-DonB2


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no difference in the number of visable pixels between 1080i and 1080p... only in the rate of update of those pixels.
> 
> 
> Note also I said for the general public/casual observer. I know a lot of people who still use a 17 inch monitor at 800x600. Joe SixPack doesnt connect his computer to the TV.



scsi, the statement that "there is no difference in the number of visable pixels between 1080i and 1080p" is a little misleading.


there isn't a difference in the number of pixels in the source signal. both have 1080 lines of resolution. p updates all 1080 lines every frame. i updates half the lines every frame.


however, the 1080p displays have 1080 lines of vertical resolution. the non-1080p displays have less than that. i.e. 720p lcd panels have 720 lines of resolution. RP lcd's have 768 lines of vertical resolution. and so on. when displaying 1080i signals on one of these displays, the 1080 lines of resolution are DOWNSAMPLED to the native resolution and then displayed. the end result is less than the source's 1080 lines of resolution.


on a 1080p display, the 1080i signal is not downsampled, and all 1080 lines of resolution are retained. so a 1080p display will have a better picture than a 720p display when the source is 1080p OR 1080i. and as previously stated, 1080i is being broadcast, and will be for a very long time. 1080p is NOT just marketing hype.


also, as zim was saying, a 1080p display gives a real 1080 vertical lines of screen real estate for PC's (or running the web browser on a PS3) instead of just the 720ish of the other displays. this makes it much better suited for those purposes.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv HD DVR HR20-700 owners....


Last night a new software release canidate was released during a small window from 11p-1:30a.

Tonight it will open again same time. This release is a download at your own risk beta version. If you do not like it do another reset and force update and it reverts back to the prior version.

To force the update reset receiver and once welcome screen comes up hit 02468 on remote.


version 0x115

This release fixes


HDMI ISSUES

TRICK PLAY

CALLER ID

AUDIO ISSUES

BLACK SCREEN RECORDINGS

FASTER GUIDE

OTA TUNER ISSUES

DOLBY DIGITAL ISSUES

DELETE RECORDING ISSUES

MORE STABILITY FIXES

AND MORE


GO TO www.dbstalk.com 

look for HR20 threads (0x115) or Elvis. (members nick name for release)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> scsi, the statement that "there is no difference in the number of visable pixels between 1080i and 1080p" is a little misleading.
> 
> 
> there isn't a difference in the number of pixels in the source signal. both have 1080 lines of resolution. p updates all 1080 lines every frame. i updates half the lines every frame.
> 
> 
> however, the 1080p displays have 1080 lines of vertical resolution. the non-1080p displays have less than that. i.e. 720p lcd panels have 720 lines of resolution. RP lcd's have 768 lines of vertical resolution. and so on. when displaying 1080i signals on one of these displays, the 1080 lines of resolution are DOWNSAMPLED to the native resolution and then displayed. the end result is less than the source's 1080 lines of resolution.
> 
> 
> on a 1080p display, the 1080i signal is not downsampled, and all 1080 lines of resolution are retained. so a 1080p display will have a better picture than a 720p display when the source is 1080p OR 1080i. and as previously stated, 1080i is being broadcast, and will be for a very long time. 1080p is NOT just marketing hype.
> 
> 
> also, as zim was saying, a 1080p display gives a real 1080 vertical lines of screen real estate for PC's (or running the web browser on a PS3) instead of just the 720ish of the other displays. this makes it much better suited for those purposes.



I agree with what you say.... but I dont believe that was the subject of the discussion. The subject was 1080p vs 1080i as an input format to a 1080 displays (at least that was the way I took it). In that context, I stand by my statement. This points out one of the problems in referring to a display as 1080i or 1080p... is the speaker refering to the way stuff is painted on the screen or the format of the image data. All current stuff such as DLP, SXRD, DILA, LCD, Plasma are progressive in nature. The i and p really refer to the data format... not the display TODAY.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with what you say.... but I dont believe that was the subject of the discussion. The subject was 1080p vs 1080i as an input format to a 1080 displays (at least that was the way I took it).



Not to beat a dead horse... but if we are splitting hairs...


how many 1080 displays do you know of that do not accept 1080p as an input??


As someone that watched the market, and waited until 1080p was available, I am mildly surprised that I missed a 'lesser' technology that would have accomplished the same task and yet presumably been available sooner.


Mike


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse... but if we are splitting hairs...
> 
> 
> how many 1080 displays do you know of that do not accept 1080p as an input??
> 
> 
> As someone that watched the market, and waited until 1080p was available, I am mildly surprised that I missed a 'lesser' technology that would have accomplished the same task and yet presumably been available sooner.
> 
> 
> Mike




Sony KDFRxx-XBR1 (First generation Sony SXRD)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse... but if we are splitting hairs...
> 
> 
> how many 1080 displays do you know of that do not accept 1080p as an input??
> 
> 
> As someone that watched the market, and waited until 1080p was available, I am mildly surprised that I missed a 'lesser' technology that would have accomplished the same task and yet presumably been available sooner.
> 
> 
> Mike



Samsung HLR series DLP's...... (corr: vga only input that did 1080p)

Sony 1st gen SXRD.... 50/60XBR1...


Those two alone represent a huge number of product....


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse... but if we are splitting hairs...
> 
> 
> how many 1080 displays do you know of that do not accept 1080p as an input??
> 
> 
> As someone that watched the market, and waited until 1080p was available, I am mildly surprised that I missed a 'lesser' technology that would have accomplished the same task and yet presumably been available sooner.



I don't know how you missed the irony of the first gen 1080p's. It was widely covered because people could not get around the fact that the HDMI inputs could not provide signals the screens were capable of.


For about a year the HP DLPs were the only models of 1080p input capable sets on the market.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony KDFRxx-XBR1 (First generation Sony SXRD)



Figures there would be one/several out there...










In *general* (for flat panels), a set that can input 1080i, but not 1080p, has less than 1080 lines of resolution. Ergo, when you tell someone they should be ok with 1080i inputs, you are selling them a set that will not display 1080 lines, but will downscale that to a display with only 768/720 lines.


Several of the early sets in the Sony category received a lot of grief (on hdbeat.com, etc) for marketing themselves as 1080p, even tho they could not accept 1080p inputs (the Sony XBR1 that I found online was listed as 1080p, even tho it only had 1080i inputs). I don't think this was limited to Sony, but don't remember the specifics (just the overall controversy)


Mike


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with what you say.... but I dont believe that was the subject of the discussion. The subject was 1080p vs 1080i as an input format to a 1080 displays (at least that was the way I took it). In that context, I stand by my statement. This points out one of the problems in referring to a display as 1080i or 1080p... is the speaker refering to the way stuff is painted on the screen or the format of the image data. All current stuff such as DLP, SXRD, DILA, LCD, Plasma are progressive in nature. The i and p really refer to the data format... not the display TODAY.



cool. we both agree. i just wanted to make sure people reading understood there is a real benefit to a "1080p" native resolution display, and it isn't just hype.


in reality, and i think this is what you were getting at, the marketing people screwed up a bit since they use the same labels to describe the source material resolution and the native display resolution. the 1080i/p labels have morphed from the HD spec and now mean different things depending on which you are talking about. i think they should have kept the 1080i/p with the input formats and then used different terminology to describe the native resolution of the display. like maybe ... 1080 native resolution (novel idea, call it what it is). because as it stands now, a 1080p display seems to mean the display has 1080 lines of resolution. but, it could easily be twisted into a native 720p display that accepts 1080p signals, or in the case of 1st gen sxrd 1080p native resolution limited to 1080i and/or 720p input sources.


----------



## DonB2

I noticed the BB and Circuit City ads in the newspaper on Sunday show Plasmas with 720P and than a few high end ones with 1080P. As I recall last year they advertised 1080i sets and ED sets mostly.


I think the sales people figure it looks like a bigger improvement to compare 720P to 1080P than it does to advertise 1080i to 1080P.


-DonB2


----------



## Big Hath

well, I'm a total newb here - I'm assuming my questions have been answered millions of times in this monstrous thread. I tried searching for a few terms but my results were spotty at best.


I'm having my VERY FIRST HDTV (Samsung HL-S6187) delivered a week from today


still deciding on who to go through for programming (direct, dish, or TWC) - currently have dish for SD programming


anyway, no matter who I go with, I want to attempt OTA HD reception for locals (i understand I have to go OTA if I choose one of the satellites, since they don't offer Raleigh locals yet) - I'm in NE Raleigh about 1 mile north of Glenwood between Lynn and Ebenezer Church, 2-story home


I would ideally like to use a small indoor antenna as I would rather not put something on the roof and I'm not sure about the wiring from the attic. What is the recommended indoor antenna? According to antennaweb, the signals would all be coming from the same direction. And if I need to use an attic antenna, how do I get the signal/wiring to my 1st floor TV?


And what are the typical outputs of an antenna - coax?


final question: will I be able to hook the antenna directly into the TV (ATSC tuner) and receive HD?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having my VERY FIRST HDTV (Samsung HL-S6187) delivered a week from today
> 
> 
> still deciding on who to go through for programming (direct, dish, or TWC) - currently have dish for SD programming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> I would ideally like to use a small indoor antenna as I would rather not put something on the roof and I'm not sure about the wiring from the attic. What is the recommended indoor antenna? According to antennaweb, the signals would all be coming from the same direction. And if I need to use an attic antenna, how do I get the signal/wiring to my 1st floor TV?



depends on your reception conditions. Some places can use a "small indoor" antenna, others require a large outside antenna.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And what are the typical outputs of an antenna - coax?



typically - yes. YOu may have to pput a balen to hook the antenna to the coax.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> final question: will I be able to hook the antenna directly into the TV (ATSC tuner) and receive HD?



If your new Samsung has a built in ATSC tuner, and is an HDTV set - you WILL be able to view HDTV from your Samsung. Most any TV 27 inches and larger are now coming with an ATSC tuner.


----------



## Big Hath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> depends on your reception conditions. Some places can use a "small indoor" antenna, others require a large outside antenna.




so it's basically trial-by-error then? anyone in my general area willing to point me in the direction of what equipment should I start with?


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, I'm a total newb here - I'm assuming my questions have been answered millions of times in this monstrous thread. I tried searching for a few terms but my results were spotty at best.
> 
> 
> I'm having my VERY FIRST HDTV (Samsung HL-S6187) delivered a week from today
> 
> 
> still deciding on who to go through for programming (direct, dish, or TWC) - currently have dish for SD programming
> 
> 
> anyway, no matter who I go with, I want to attempt OTA HD reception for locals (i understand I have to go OTA if I choose one of the satellites, since they don't offer Raleigh locals yet) - I'm in NE Raleigh about 1 mile north of Glenwood between Lynn and Ebenezer Church, 2-story home
> 
> 
> I would ideally like to use a small indoor antenna as I would rather not put something on the roof and I'm not sure about the wiring from the attic. What is the recommended indoor antenna? According to antennaweb, the signals would all be coming from the same direction. And if I need to use an attic antenna, how do I get the signal/wiring to my 1st floor TV?
> 
> 
> And what are the typical outputs of an antenna - coax?
> 
> 
> final question: will I be able to hook the antenna directly into the TV (ATSC tuner) and receive HD?



i was living really close to there (lynn and leesville) up until a few months back. i had great reception with a Terk hdtvi indoor antenna (basically a copy of the silver sensor). they run about $25 online, or $40+ at circuit city/best buy. the antenna is coax out that will go directly into your tuner.


directv does have some local HD broadcasts on satellite (WTVD-abc, WNCN-nbc, WLFL-?). they currently do not have WRAL-cbs and WRAZ-fox as their parent company (capitol broadcasting company) and directv are having a dispute about the market area.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Hath* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so it's basically trial-by-error then? anyone in my general area willing to point me in the direction of what equipment should I start with?



Most likely it will not work. You may get some reception, but it will go blank every few seconds and be unwatchable. You may have success putting the antenna in your attic.


I don't think there's any magic antenna that pulls in every channel no matter where you place it. I have a $8 set of rabbit ears that i bought at home depot, installed in the attic, and it picks up all the raleigh stations and also the ChapelHill UNC stations which are in the other direction.


Unless you mount something outside, and up high, it's gonna be trial and error. Even within your attic, you will need to move the antenna around to many locations and see what works best.


How you get the wiring from the attic to the first floor depends on many things. If you have an existing cable outlet somewhere upstairs, you could splice into it and find the other end in your crawlspace.. if you have a crawlspace.


----------



## drill

its ACC basketball season again, and lincoln financial sports (used to be RaycomJefferson) is still only broadcasting the games in SD. their old excuse was that it wasn't feasible to produce HD because there wasn't a standard that could be syndicated. same reason that wheel of fortune and jeapordy weren't delivered in HD. well, WoF and Jeapordy are delivered in HD now, so apparently syndicated HD is feasible. anyone heard what their latest excuse is for not having ACC sports in HD?


----------



## DonB2

Big Hath,


I at first spliced into my cable existing line that was running thru the attic but I have since ran a white coax cable down the side of the house next to the chimney where it is not too obvious than into the crawlspace and out into the media room.


If you have a attic mounted hot water heater that has a drain built in you could try going down through that but I have not tried this approach.


Donb2


----------



## gdkucera

Hooked up my outdoor antenna. Went to antennaweb and got my compus berring for 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 22.1 and 50.1. All channels are located at bearing 122 and 17.1 miles away. All channels except 50.1 give me 95-100% signal strength. Problem is 50.1 comes in around 80% and fluctuates erratically such that the picture comes in and out. If this channel is located at the same spot as all the others how come this channel is so touchy?


----------



## DonB2

 http://gear.ign.com/articles/753/753836p1.html 


Do you think this is 1080P


DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have a attic mounted hot water heater that has a drain built in you could try going down through that but I have not tried this approach.
> 
> Donb2



I used the drain from an attic mounted hot water heater, and it worked out pretty well. I ended up feeding a snake down from the attic to the crawl, attaching the coax to the snake, and then pulling it up. It took about 2 hours, mainly because my crawl is pretty shallow, and drain pipe is about as far from the entrance as you can get.


BTW, we had our attic mounted hot water heater moved to the garage about a year ago. The idea of having 50 gallons of water above 2 floors of living space is just inane. I wish they'd disallow this sort of placement in the building codes..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho,


I agree and I should mention that anyone who uses your approach should probably only use a spare drain or like in your case use one that is not being used for its original function.


I could easily see the insurance company not covering flood damage if they saw a COAX cable running inside the attic water heater drain.


Some one else suggested to me to use the same path as the AC evaporator lines, I looked into this and it appears that the cavites have been filled with expanding foam.


-DonB2


----------



## KzY

Since channel 292 is now gone as INHD2, anyone have any idea what channel Fox Sports HD will use for the Canes games? The HD game is no where to be found on the guide. I wonder where/if it will turn up...


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I still get this antenna free from WRAL? If so, what do I need to do to get it?




Just got an email that WRAL is sending me the CM 4228. Does anyone have one of these, and how difficult will it be to install in my attic? Does it HAVE to go outside? I've read that this is one of the most powerful and popular antennas. I'm not sure how I would install this in my attic, any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got an email that WRAL is sending me the CM 4228. Does anyone have one of these, and how difficult will it be to install in my attic?



The only hard parts are finding the sweet spot, and running the cable to the TV







I have mine hanging from the rafters with twine, right above my second floor HVAC unit...


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I actually moved a cross beam to gain clearance if and when I decide to add a rotor. I see Channel Master says they sell a raftor mounting connector in one of their catalogs. But I just drilled two holes thru the vertical pipe I purchased at Home Depot and than screwed it to the rafter.


You than can still loosen the ubolts and rotate it.


I still think you can forcast local weather with a attic mount antenna.


In addition I loose signal strength when the shingles become saturated with rain.


I can still raise mine about another 1.5 ft and am thinking about doing it.


I think height will help.


-DonB2


----------



## thess

So, a TWC salesperson actually came to the house yesterday. When she found out I'd cancelled my television service with them last year (after the loss of some channels to the new pricing tiers), she went for the hard sell and offered me a pretty good package deal for a year if I came back. So, because I am a sap and because my car insurance just dropped $50/month, I agreed.


Part of this package includes a HD-DVR. I already have a HTPC recording OTA HD with BeyondTV. I guess they are out of the HDDVRs, so they brought out a regular Explorer 7000 today. This is my first experience with a cable company's DVR implementation (after years of TiVo and now BTV). The interface is godwaful, even worse than I would have imagined. I don't suppose the HD versions are any better? (I assume I'd probably be getting an 8000HD or 8300HD?). The only reason I even decided to take the HDDVR was because there are so many primetime schedule conflicts I have. My thought was to have the HTPC record my favorites OTA and pick up the rest on the STB. But man, the interface is torture.


I only have an ATSC tuner card in my HTPC (well, it's one of those Avermedia A180s that may support unencrypted QAM 'someday'). I can't think of any way I'm going to get the new cable content to talk to the HTPC no matter what kind of box I get from TWC. Can't afford a new tuner card. I've also got a generic S2 TiVo sitting around that I may have to put back in service just to get away from the pain that is the Explorer interface.


I guess I'm just thinking out loud here. My only real question is: Do the HD-DVR interfaces suck as much as the Explorer 7000's? And how big a deal is TWC's current shortage of HD boxes (evidently they didn't even have regular non-DVR HD STBs.)


Just the fact that I can't seem to make it stop showing the channels I have 'hidden' in the Settings when viewing the guide data is enough to make me twitchy.


----------



## SugarBowl

The 8300HD is a very capable dvr, with a nice interface. I was at the Cary TWC office the other day and they were also out of the HD boxes and DVR's.


You should call them once a week until you can swap for an 8300.


But there is no way to remove any of the channels from the guide.


----------



## SugarBowl

I have the 8300 interface URL somewhere..


----------



## SugarBowl

Here it is.. (had to get 5 posts to post a link)

http://www.pioneerdigital.com/passpo...sportecho.asp#


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> its ACC basketball season again, and lincoln financial sports (used to be RaycomJefferson) is still only broadcasting the games in SD. their old excuse was that it wasn't feasible to produce HD because there wasn't a standard that could be syndicated. same reason that wheel of fortune and jeapordy weren't delivered in HD. well, WoF and Jeapordy are delivered in HD now, so apparently syndicated HD is feasible. anyone heard what their latest excuse is for not having ACC sports in HD?



drill, I'm right with you. I went to watch the Carolina-Virginia game, one of the first times I've had a chance since the new large tv and after I finally found it on Raycom I sat there astounded by how horrible the SD picture was. Is it just long shots vs close ups or are the high-up cameras that follow the game from above worse than the hand-held cameras the guys have down near the court?


----------



## bigcementpond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 8300HD is a very capable dvr, with a nice interface. I was at the Cary TWC office the other day and they were also out of the HD boxes and DVR's.
> 
> 
> You should call them once a week until you can swap for an 8300.
> 
> 
> But there is no way to remove any of the channels from the guide.



I picked up the 8300HD Wednesday afternoon right after the Cary office got more of them in. I've had the regular 8300 for several months before getting HD. I like the functionality of the recorder, but I still think it's buggy. Nothing major, but there are lots of little things that annoy me. It's still a pretty nice receiver.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigcementpond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up the 8300HD Wednesday afternoon right after the Cary office got more of them in. I've had the regular 8300 for several months before getting HD. I like the functionality of the recorder, but I still think it's buggy. Nothing major, but there are lots of little things that annoy me. It's still a pretty nice receiver.



So the let customers pick them up now.... When I got mine, they required a service visit to deliver the box.


Was the one you picked up 'new' or 'pre-owned'?


----------



## bigcementpond

They didn't have any problem letting me swap the box out at the office on High House. I called the cable rep that set up my service for me and he said to just go by and do it myself if I wanted to. He told me that it would be a $30 fee if they brought it out to me.


I'm not sure if the 8300hd I received was new or pre-owned. I wasn't given a box for it, but it did have plastic film over the display and didn't appear to have been scratched or scuffed anywhere.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drill, I'm right with you. I went to watch the Carolina-Virginia game, one of the first times I've had a chance since the new large tv and after I finally found it on Raycom I sat there astounded by how horrible the SD picture was. Is it just long shots vs close ups or are the high-up cameras that follow the game from above worse than the hand-held cameras the guys have down near the court?



i'm guessing that we have just gotten used to the clarity of an HD picture. i think fuzzy pictures were "good enough" in the past. but now that we have seen HD ... it just doesn't cut it.


i sent LFS an email asking them about HD now that WoF and Jeopardy are in HD. their response was that only 8 of their 41 affiliated stations could handle an HD signal. i find that VERY hard to believe ... but they did say that its only a "matter of months, not years" before they start producing *some* games in HD. didn't sound like it would be this basketball season though.







having to watch the ACC tournament in crappy SD this year is going to be excruciating. especially since its in HD on ESPN, but they have to black it out thanks to LFS having the local rights.


----------



## ENDContra

^Watch an SD game on ESPN...theres a big difference between that and a Raycom broadcast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since channel 292 is now gone as INHD2, anyone have any idea what channel Fox Sports HD will use for the Canes games? The HD game is no where to be found on the guide. I wonder where/if it will turn up...



Its listed on inHD (291) now....last Sunday the Stanford-Virginia game on FSN showed up there as well. Unfortunately, its replacing the VS-HD game that night, and I imagine there will be more issues in the future with VS-HD, NBA-HD, and inHD MLB games. TWC needs a "special events" channel for these games so we arent limited to "one or the other", or just use the MHD channel for extra games.


----------



## banshee740

so there's no way to change the sidebars from grey to black?


----------



## jamieh1

Those of you that have HR20's another software update is now being released by the force update method 02468.

Tonight and tommorow night 11p-1:30a Est.


Version 0119.


reset reciever then when welcome screen comes on hit 02468 on the remote.




go to www.dbstalk.com 


for release notes.


----------



## hualon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdkucera* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hooked up my outdoor antenna. Went to antennaweb and got my compus berring for 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 22.1 and 50.1. All channels are located at bearing 122 and 17.1 miles away. All channels except 50.1 give me 95-100% signal strength. Problem is 50.1 comes in around 80% and fluctuates erratically such that the picture comes in and out. If this channel is located at the same spot as all the others how come this channel is so touchy?



I have the exact same problem! What gives?!? Does anyone know what can be done? I don't want to get cable but my 24 addiction has taken hold again and I couldn't even watch tonight's premier!


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Anyody heard which way the wind's blowin' in the on-going pissin' contect between Capital Broadcasting and DirecTV with regards to HD locals on DTV? This is ridiculous!


----------



## jdougjones

I also get bad multipath on Fox.


My guess is that Capitol Broadcasting wants more then Directv is willing to pay and at the same time until Directv gets their new satellites up they are in no hurry to add more HD channels.


----------



## DonB2

"I also get bad multipath on Fox."


Are you so close that you are overdriving your Tuner?


Can you move your antenna slightly one way or the other?


-DonB2


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyody heard which way the wind's blowin' in the on-going pissin' contect between Capital Broadcasting and DirecTV with regards to HD locals on DTV? This is ridiculous!



I feel the same way. Right now I have the 3lnb dish but Direct is coming on the 28th to install the 5lnb and the HR20. Problem is that Directv doesn't carry the Capital Brod stations as you mentioned. So I ordered a DB2 Antenna Direct and a CM 7778 pre-amp b/c according to antennaweb I'm 32 miles away from the antennas. During the daytime until exactly 3:30 pm, I have multipath issues with WRAL and WRAZ as they go in and out. After 3:30 the stations are fine and rock solid. I guess Capital feels that their hd station programming is worth more than the other local stations. I don't get it. I mean, I do get it b/c it's about the money. But Directv is paying them to retrans the hd locals and TWC isn't paying them anything. I know that broadcasters are moving towards making the cable cos pay as well but this issue with Capital and Directv stinks.


----------



## mutodd5

I just got my 5LNB dish and HR20 installed last Friday from DirecTV. Part of the install was also to install an OTA that I had purchased (Stealth Antenna). The installer installed it in a place where one side of the antenna (I believe this is the VHF part of the antenna) is in contact with the house and the antenna is pointing in the direction of some fairly tall (but thin) pine trees. Could either of these have anything to do with my issues? I live in NW Raleigh near Leesville and I-540.


I'm only really concerned about getting WRAL and WRAZ OTA since DirecTV doesn't over them at this time. I'm having a bit of a problem.


5.1 - Comes in fine at times, HR20 says searching for signal from time to time

5.2 - Comes in fine at times, HR20 says searching for signal from time to time

5.3 - Doesn't come in at all

5.4 - Doesn't come in at all


50.1 - Comes in fine

50.2 - Comes in fine


As for the other ones 11.1, 11.2, 17.1, 17.2, 17.3, 22.1 etc, all seem to come in fine (but I don't watch them very often since DirecTV offers them as HD).


I saw someone's post with some information on contacting WRAL and how to get an antenna from them.


My questions are:

1. Does the VHF part of the antenna matter for WRAL?

2. Should I try to move the antenna so it no longer touches the roof?

3. Anyone else experiencing something similar?


Regards,

Todd


----------



## jspENC

The VHF part of the antenna does not matter for WRAL or any other channel in Raleigh at this time. The only VHF digital would be on 10 from Greenville. You might want to keep the antenna from touching the house, as it could cause multi-paths. Take WRAL up on their antenna give-away. They will probably give you a CM 4221.(or at least that is what I would want)!


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyody heard which way the wind's blowin' in the on-going pissin' contect between Capital Broadcasting and DirecTV with regards to HD locals on DTV? This is ridiculous!



No kidding. I just picked up a second, cheap HTL-HD for the bedroom to tide us over for now. I'm thinking it's going to take months for them to come to an agreement. No sense in leasing an MPEG-4 box until they do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also get bad multipath on Fox.



Me too. I address it by popping my Silver Sensor antenna out of its stand and rotating it 90 degrees. This makes it less susceptible to multipath.


----------



## DonB2

mutodd5 ,


Antennas elements should not be grounded - this is a bad thing. Not that a house is that good a ground but why tempt fate.


On the other hand the mast of any antenna used outdoors and perhaps even in doors should be grounded to protect from lightning strikes.


My guess is you are pretty for North for a Stealth.


By the way what direction is the antenna facing?


Donb2


----------



## mutodd5

Donb2,


The installer set it up to point at 155 as Antenna Web said they were all at 154, 155, and 156.


As for being pretty far north, it said I'm only 22 miles from the Antenna farm.


----------



## DonB2

5.1 - Comes in fine at times, HR20 says searching for signal from time to time

5.2 - Comes in fine at times, HR20 says searching for signal from time to time

5.3 - Doesn't come in at all

5.4 - Doesn't come in at all



- They must not be broadcasting on those extra two multicast channels 5.3 and 5.4. They may use them during turnaments and don't use them the rest of the time.


All I am saying is if you get 5.1 than you also will get all the multichannels since they all are buried on the same ATSC signal.


I would somehow mark your antenna so you can get it back to original position and than move it slightly to see if it helps get 5.1 in reliably for you.


DonB2


----------



## mutodd5

DonB2,


Thanks for the reply. My wife is highly annoyed when 5.1 drops out and causes pixelation during shows or playback from my HR20 DVR.


I'll try to futz with the antenna some. Is there any reason why the thin pine trees would make a difference on 5.1 but not on 50.1?


----------



## DonB2

I hear you the Better half refuses to watch Digital tv if there is any dropout. Most annoying is loss of dialouge.


I do not have this issue with 5.1 but 4.1 has been a problem for 3 years.


I have very tall pine trees completely surrounding my house. I am also in a bowl below normal ground level for Raleigh.


My antenna is probably in the worst location being in the attic.


And yet I get 5.1 very well.


It is also possible that you are getting too strong a signal for 5.1 and it is messing with your tuner.


I guess if it was me I would try another antenna or the adding of a booster to see if it helps.


Than I would get WRAL out there to fix the problem that it is causing you !


-DonB2


----------



## 2001roadking

I live in Littleton, NC which is about 75 miles east of WRAL's towers. I contacted WRAL and they are sending me one of the UHF antennas. My questions are: What are the odds that I can even receive their channels? I am looking at buying the Dish Network HD which has ABC & NBC in HD but not CBS. Is the quality from OTA that much better than what Dish Network offers? Thanks!


----------



## jamieh1

I live in Washington NC atleast 100 miles away. They sent me a 4228 UHF 8 bay antenna, it works great, Im out of the WRAL area but Matt at WRAL got me a antenna. I get NBC, CBS, ABC, CW, MNTV, FOX, SHOP from RDU ffrom 5p-11a. So you may get them, they most likely send you a preamp as well, they sent me one.


----------



## jamieh1

HR20 Directv HDDVR owners


Another software beta release canidate will be available for force upgrade Friday and Saturday 11p-1:30a


----------



## DonB2

Free antennas and maybe boosters at 75 and 100 miles away. Wow!


Now you got me wondering what WRAL is up to.


When I heard of them giving them away locally I did not think that much about it. - Except I wanted one.


But when I think about the issues with agreements with DirectTV getting 5.1 HD and than I think about the giving away of antennas up to a 100 mile radius it just makes me wonder if WRAL is using this as leverage to get Direct TV to block out even areas as far away as 100 miles from receiving 5.1 HD over Satellite.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

11.1 morning coverage of yesterdays storm.


I have been putting up with 11.1's 4:3 coverage in the morning and also I have been putting up with their scrolling across the screen text news.


But I can't put up with closings tying up 1/4 of the horizontal screen area in addition to the scrolling text. One or the other please, as the screen image is looking like a postage stamp on my tv.



-DonB2


----------



## jamieh1

Dont forget the BETA RELEASE on the HR20 tonight at 11p-1:30a by force update.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

Speaking of Directv and the new units, some people I know in the area are having some difficultly with their H20/HR20 5 lnb dish setup from Directv. I want to see what the signal levels are for those in the area on the 6 active Ka Transponders.


If you have a H20 or HR20 with the newer 5 lnb Dish from Directv, could you go:


Menu - Select


Setting - Select


Setup - Select


Sat & Ant - Select


View Sat Signals - Select


Arrow up to - ir + and keep hitting to get to Satellite 103 Network 14


The first 6 tansponders should be active - and you might only have a reading on the first few.


If you can give me those 6 transponder signals and note what County you are in it would be helpful - and also allow others to check their signal in this area as there seem to be some dishes that are not aligned properly.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## BigBlueEli#10

Hey guys and gals... I live in the 27604 zipcode, which antenna web says I am 10 miles away from the broadcast towers for CBS/FOX (5.1 and 50.1, respecively). I have a Winegard SquareShooter 1000 mounted on my roof and pointed in the general direction antenna web laid out, sitting next to my DirecTV 5 LNB dish. I have the D* HR20 HD DVR receiver. My signal strength for 50.1 is pretty solid except when it gets real windy. However, the slightest breeze will disrupt my signal on 5.1 pretty badly.


From what I understand, the two signals are on the same tower. Given that scenario, why would the above situation even happen?


I have tried to "attenuate" the signal by putting the input signal on a 3.5db splitter; all that did was reduce the signal strength.


Currently I have a preamp signal booster and get decent signals during perfect weather conditions. As we all know, those days are far and few between here in Raleigh.


Anyone have any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## posg

Sinclair has reached an agreement with TWC. Apparently TWC has been rolling out Sinclair's HD signals, including ABC in Greensboro, over the last few hours. I would suspect that we would see WLFL (CW) sometime in the near future.


As for WRDC (MYTV), since they don't currently broadcast in HD, I don't know if adding the DT has any urgency, especially since they dropped the Tube.


----------



## jerry birdwell

BigBlueEli#10 : At 10 miles, I would suspect overload in the preamp. You should get good advice from others in your area.


----------



## Scooper

Pre-Amps should only be used to make up for cable losses, especially if you are as close as 10 miles. Drop it completely and get a decent (CM 4021?) antenna instead.


----------



## SugarBowl

Something going on with the TWC website? It looks strangely plain, and the pricing info is only listing 2 line items.


----------



## DonB2

I just wish there was a inexpensive method for all of us to use so we could differentiate between multipath issues and also issues caused by being too close to the transmitters.


Both issues manifest themselves the same way on ATSC receivers. The signal will typically show a medium to high signal strength followed by drop to zero strength and loss of signal. This is random and requires watching the channel for at least 5 to ten minutes in most cases before it manifests itself.


At least in the NTSC analog world you could visually see multipath on UHF channels and it was evident with ghosting. You than could move your antenna just enough to get rid of most of the ghosts if not all. And you had feedback as you did this. You could watch the ghosts go away on the tv screen. But with ATSC multipath you do not have this option. You have no feedback to tell you which incremental move of the antenna is actually removing the multipath.


I am not sure myself how to tell that you are overamping a transmission coming from a close by tower. And I do not even know what and NTSC analog representation of it would look like. The only options I know of are to try removing the amp or adding some kind of variable attenuator.


-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra

So, according to:
Sinclair Press Release 

the deal just signed between TWC and Sinclair does include the digital broadcasts of WLFL and WRDC. So whats the status of when CW22-HD will be added to TWC? Im really tired of having to find "other means" of watching Veronica Mars and Smallville in HD.


----------



## IamtheWolf

Looks like there was a new push last night to Passport 2.6.002 by TWC. Anyone know what changed?


----------



## EricAtUNC

Is there anyone here that has the HR20 HD DVR and get locals in HD via Greensboro (11, 17, 22)?


If so, do you get guide data for 22? I get guide data for 11 and 17, but 22 just says To Be Announced.


Thanks!


----------



## hgodina

Over the last several days I've noticed a problem with WTVD's (11.1) OTA Primetime HD Broadcasts (i.e. What about Brian, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bros. and Sis, etc). Basically, the HD pictures slows down and then it speeds up to catch up every 1 or 2 seconds. It almost looks like the picture is pausing and then catching up. The sound is off from the picture by about 1 second. When the shows go to commercial, everything is OK but as soon as the primetime show returns the problem is present. I don't see the problem with non-primetime HD broadcasts (i.e. NBA basketball, Good Morning America, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, etc). All my other HD channels are OK during Primetime shows.


Is anyone else experiencing this problem?


My HDTV shows a signal strength of 95% for channel 11.1.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hgodina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the last several days I've noticed a problem with WTVD's (11.1) OTA Primetime HD Broadcasts (i.e. What about Brian, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bros. and Sis, etc). Basically, the HD pictures slows down and then it speeds up to catch up every 1 or 2 seconds. It almost looks like the picture is pausing and then catching up. The sound is off from the picture by about 1 second. When the shows go to commercial, everything is OK but as soon as the primetime show returns the problem is present. I don't see the problem with non-primetime HD broadcasts (i.e. NBA basketball, Good Morning America, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, etc). All my other HD channels are OK during Primetime shows.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> My HDTV shows a signal strength of 95% for channel 11.1.



We did not experience this watching Desperate Housewives on sunday night. OTA with a Tivo Series 3.


----------



## Daryl L

Sleuth has been added to ch.126 but not activated yet down my way.


----------



## edvedd

So does this mean WRAL won't have the multicast coverage of the tournament?

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


Anybody have any connections w/ the folks at WRAL? Directv has offered the package for a while but WRAL has done the multicast for a few years.


----------



## ENDContra

^I believe its just a reup deal, they had this package before and I believe it was an exclusive as well (Dish didnt have it before apparently). I dont think it will affect local broadcasters from carrying all games, but I could be wrong.


----------



## zim2dive

Any other TWC 8300HD DVR folks lose lots of DVR material?


When I left for work this AM (7:30), I had Studio 60 (from last night) stored on the DVR... when I got home it was gone.


Other material from mid-Dec that I had as a "will watch at some point" comes up as "unavailable", even tho listed on the DVR... @!#%@#$#$^ EDIT: The shows are still listed with full description, but refuse to play.. I have watched partial already (weeks ago), so I know the recording was good.


Mike


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other TWC 8300HD DVR folks lose lots of DVR material?
> 
> 
> When I left for work this AM (7:30), I had Studio 60 (from last night) stored on the DVR... when I got home it was gone.
> 
> 
> Other material from mid-Dec that I had as a "will watch at some point" comes up as "unavailable", even tho listed on the DVR... @!#%@#$#$^
> 
> 
> Mike



I did notice the upgrade this morning. When I returned this evening I checked and everything I had recorded is still there.


----------



## zim2dive

It gets even more bizarre.. I found at least one show that will play (from early Dec).. but I am missing at least 3 recent recordings (past 3 days).. I could have deleted one by mistake, but not all 3...


AND... I now have things listed that I am SURE I deleted over a week ago (stretching back to July)... its almost like there is a backup/snapshot buffer and the update restored the wrong catalog sector....


And, LOL, the phones lines are ringing busy to tech support.. maybe I'm not the only one.. I can't even get thru to get on hold.


EDIT: wondering if it matters whether you have recording from channels that moved (ie. FoodTV moved from 77 to 60).


Mike


----------



## NC Jim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sleuth has been added to ch.126 but not activated yet down my way.



It is active here (Raleigh/Durham)...Mind of a Killer is on now.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other TWC 8300HD DVR folks lose lots of DVR material?
> 
> 
> When I left for work this AM (7:30), I had Studio 60 (from last night) stored on the DVR... when I got home it was gone.
> 
> 
> Other material from mid-Dec that I had as a "will watch at some point" comes up as "unavailable", even tho listed on the DVR... @!#%@#$#$^ EDIT: The shows are still listed with full description, but refuse to play.. I have watched partial already (weeks ago), so I know the recording was good.
> 
> 
> Mike



Holy crap. Goodbye last night's episodes of Heroes, Studio 60, 24 and Prison Break.


Morons.


I checked with someone with an 8300 non-HD in Chatham and they didn't lose anything.


On mine it's basically erased everything from the last week and restored the file record of all shows deleted from the previous week, which obviously won't play because the data doesn't exist.


----------



## SugarBowl

Can anyone with a Tivo series 3, with cable cards, tell us if you are able to receive the free preview of the NBA package this week?


channels 711-719 ?


thanks,


----------



## VisionOn

Just got off the phone with TWC and after 5 minutes trying to explain if there was a way to restore the file system on the drive and then blasting the CS rep about how they could rollout an update without knowing what it would do to a good chunk of boxes during the process, I eventually asked for a credit of $2 for the week of shows they just erased. When I was told they couldn't do that because "it wasn't our fault"







I argued that it obviously was and asked to speak to a supervisor.


The CS rep came back and told me they would credit me for two weeks of DVR service.


In the meantime, the internet has thankfully restored what TWC lost.


So did this only affect HD boxes?


----------



## pen15nv

I live in an apartment building in Raleigh that allows us to subscribe to D* through a community dish on the roof that is managed through a 3rd party (can't remember the name of the company right now...based in KY I think and manage setups like this all over the country). They have 1 or more dishes on the roof that are wired into each apartment through coax outlets in several rooms. They were put in a year and a half ago when the building was built.


My question is: will I be able to get MPEG4 HD through this setup and more importantly, will I be able to get the channels from the new sats going up this year?


----------



## zim2dive

Sorry to hear it wasn't just me that got bitten by this upgrade bug.


As far as I can figure, an old (~Dec 22) catalog listing was restored for me... so the only programs I can play are the 2-3 that I had not deleted since that point. Any programs recorded since were lost. New recordings (from last night) appear to working.


I called TWC to report the issue, not to get my situ fixed (I doubted that was possible) but so that they could look for a pattern and report back to the Passport engineers so they could smack whatever co-op wrote this piece of upgrade code (and hopefully not repeat this stupidity next upgrade)... the CSR I got humored me quite generously, but not really confident any such report will get back to the development team, where it needs to go.


Given that I have just lost 90% of my stored material.. again (previous 8300 died last summer), I'll ver much be looking at the Dish special (free HD DVR) that begins in Feb (tho I'm mildly curious about the "100 channels of HD" hype that DirectTV is spouting (of which I am very skeptical, but moreso interested to see how the other carriers improve in response).


Mike


----------



## bradesp

Hi all,


I have a new HTPC with digital tuner. My question is this. Does TWC stream the Digital Content with unencrypted QAM Locals such that I could tune these in my on PC?


Thanks!


bradesp


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradesp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have a new HTPC with digital tuner. My question is this. Does TWC stream the Digital Content with unencrypted QAM Locals such that I could tune these in my on PC?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> bradesp



Yes.. ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and UNC-PBS.


----------



## bradesp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.. ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and UNC-PBS.




Dumb question, do I just put a splitter on the cable that feeds by set-top box? If so, do I need to use a special splitter because the inbound stream is digital?


Thanks!


bradesp


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called TWC to report the issue, not to get my situ fixed (I doubted that was possible) but so that they could look for a pattern and report back to the Passport engineers so they could smack whatever co-op wrote this piece of upgrade code (and hopefully not repeat this stupidity next upgrade)...



The thing I cannot understand is why they bothered at all. It's an incremental upgrade with no visible improvement and is going to get dumped completely in favor of Time Warner Navigator in a few months based on other reports.


Must remember to watch everything by then. The chances of that going smoothly are not high.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradesp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dumb question, do I just put a splitter on the cable that feeds by set-top box? If so, do I need to use a special splitter because the inbound stream is digital?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> bradesp



any splitter should work.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is active here (Raleigh/Durham)...Mind of a Killer is on now.



They finally got it activated in the middle of the afternoon yesterday down here below Fayetteville. Now if they'd go ahead and add WLFL-DT 22's hd channel.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They finally got it activated in the middle of the afternoon yesterday down here below Fayetteville. Now if they'd go ahead and add WLFL-DT 22's hd channel.



I've been checking for that since Monday as well. With other areas reporting new Sinclair channels suddenly appearing my hopes were raised, but they are fading now.


----------



## VisionOn

News14 interview with TWC about the waiting list for HD boxes.


----------



## drewwho

I had to fiddle with your link to watch it. http://rdu.news14.com/shared/video/v...destlist=20745 


Stating their goal as getting people their STBs before the super bowl is such utter BS. Very few people who purchased an HD tv this year will need one of TWC's set top boxes in order to see the super bowl. Most HD TVs sold these days have QAM, or at least ATSC tuners.


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had to fiddle with your link to watch it. http://rdu.news14.com/shared/video/v...destlist=20745
> 
> 
> Stating their goal as getting people their STBs before the super bowl is such utter BS. Very few people who purchased an HD tv this year will need one of TWC's set top boxes in order to see the super bowl. Most HD TVs sold these days have QAM, or at least ATSC tuners.



thanks for fixing that. Yes I noticed the failure to mention just connecting an antenna as well. In the WRAL report last week, after the segment the newscaster did say you could just add an antenna if you don't have a box.


I also noticed he didn't specify which type of STB you can get by overnight delivery. Does that apply to HD DVRs? I doubt it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been checking for that since Monday as well. With other areas reporting new Sinclair channels suddenly appearing my hopes were raised, but they are fading now.



Yep, my hope is fading quickly. Especially after just getting two channels added and two moved and WLFL CW22 HD not being one of them added.


----------



## NC Jim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, my hope is fading quickly. Especially after just getting two channels added and two moved and WLFL CW22 HD not being one of them added.



This should come as no surprise, but here is what I got from Time Warner two hours ago:


"Thank you for taking the time to contact us to request the WLFL HD channel. We are reviewing your request in hopes that we will be able to add the channel to our lineup at some point in the future.


Your opinion is important to us. We are pleased to provide our customers with access to more than 280 channels of entertainment, information, sports, movies, music, community programming and special pay per view events. Customer feedback has helped us program the channel lineup we have today, and we will continue to rely on your input in the future.


Again, thank you for taking the time to email us."


Of course, I did not send the e-mail as a channel request. I asked WHEN we would see it given the TWC/Sinclair agreement. Of course, it also took them four days to remove the banner on their web page about Elizabeth City and others maybe losing their Sinclair channels, well after the agreement was signed. Gotta wonder sometimes how these people make any money. If I ran a business this way, I would not be running a business for long.


----------



## DonB2

NC Jim,


I love the canned responses. I got one from LG about a week ago concerning them coming out with a ATSC DVD recorder.


-DonB2


----------



## Plastic

Where is the info on which of TWC's HD STB's include HDMI output? I've been using an older STB w/ component-only HD and would like to upgrade my old box to feed HDMI to my PJ. Obviously I picked a bad time to do this with the waiting list and all...


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plastic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where is the info on which of TWC's HD STB's include HDMI output? I've been using an older STB w/ component-only HD and would like to upgrade my old box to feed HDMI to my PJ. Obviously I picked a bad time to do this with the waiting list and all...



As far as I can recall, the 8300 DVR is the only one in our area with HDMI. The regualr STBs are just component.


You could call and ask them to overnight one to you. It would be interesting to see if they are finally letting all customers install DVRs.


----------



## VisionOn

While flicking channels I checked out the Answers on Demand section and found they've added user guides for Time Warner Navigator. That could mean it's going to hit soon or they just uploaded it for other TWC markets.


I thought it looked pretty bad in stills but seeing it on the screen it looks abysmal. It can't possibly be as bad as it is in those video guides. The text is huge, the info banner almost a third of the screen, the play timeline has the time code on the opposite side of the timeline bar, so you can see where you are or when you are, but not both at the same time ...


It looks just terrible, crude and rushed. It looks like a UI designed by someone who has just learned how to use Flash but has no design skill at all. hate all you like on the Echo interface but at least it had some aesthetic touches that made it pleasant to look at.


And I still don't think it's 16:9 capable.


----------



## zim2dive

Link to an N&O story about AT&T potentially bringing their TV offerings to the area (at who knows when point.. )

http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/535896.html 


Mike


----------



## DonB2

Leave it to the News and Observer to have that article, considering how cheap they got recently with the TV Guide that comes in Sundays newspaper.



-DonB2


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Ok done with TWC no digital cable for over a day both boxs just showing random hex numbers. Called yesterday morning set up appointment for this afternoon (first available) called this morning to confirm. I hear Sorry sir your call has been resolved no technician is scheduled. Guess the fixed it yesterday but never notified me. Sure enough TV is back. Rebooted the modem this morning and now internet is back. No messages no communication nothing. Plan on calling Dish for the free HD-DVR starting Feb 1st. Any complaints with the 622 or service before I jump?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While flicking channels I checked out the Answers on Demand section and found they've added user guides for Time Warner Navigator. That could mean it's going to hit soon or they just uploaded it for other TWC markets.
> 
> 
> I thought it looked pretty bad in stills but seeing it on the screen it looks abysmal. It can't possibly be as bad as it is in those video guides. The text is huge, the info banner almost a third of the screen, the play timeline has the time code on the opposite side of the timeline bar, so you can see where you are or when you are, but not both at the same time ...
> 
> 
> It looks just terrible, crude and rushed. It looks like a UI designed by someone who has just learned how to use Flash but has no design skill at all. hate all you like on the Echo interface but at least it had some aesthetic touches that made it pleasant to look at.
> 
> 
> And I still don't think it's 16:9 capable.



They also have info about *Navigator* on the twc nc website *here* .


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link to an N&O story about AT&T potentially bringing their TV offerings to the area (at who knows when point.. )
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/535896.html
> 
> 
> Mike




WOW - That sounds great. I know, "Don't hold you breath" and all but the lady in the article Cynthia Marshall has lasted with AT&T for many years thru a ton of crap and essentially obtained what she targets. (from reading the article)


Now she is targeting making TV service in the state a priority for 2007 corporate plans. Sounds good to me. I can barely stomach Time-onopoly Want-yer-money Cable-as-we-like-it-not-as-you-like-it as it is.


If nothing else even the hint of competition is better than what we have now and should force some at TWC to realize they have to improve in the next couple years on service, pricing and options.


----------



## kbgl

Can someone tell me which digital channel numbers need a VHF antenna. If I remember correctly, I saw somewhere in this thread a comment that channels 2 thru about 15 were VHF broadcasts.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me which digital channel numbers need a VHF antenna. If I remember correctly, I saw somewhere in this thread a comment that channels 2 thru about 15 were VHF broadcasts.



VHF - 2 through 13. However, make sure you really are looking at VHF. For example WRAL (5.1) is actually broadcast on 53.


Jeff

Call Letters Digital Channel Physical Channel

WUNC-DT 4.1 PBS 59

WRAL-DT 5.1 CBS 53

WRAZ-DT 50.1 FOX 49

WNCN-DT 17.1 NBC 55

WRPX-DT 47.1 i 15

WUVC-DT 40.1 UNI 38

WRDC-DT 28.1 MNT 27


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They also have info about *Navigator* on the twc nc website *here* .



Oh no. It is closer than I hoped. Which makes the recent update even less sense.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with TWC and after 5 minutes trying to explain if there was a way to restore the file system on the drive and then blasting the CS rep about how they could rollout an update without knowing what it would do to a good chunk of boxes during the process, I eventually asked for a credit of $2 for the week of shows they just erased. When I was told they couldn't do that because "it wasn't our fault"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I argued that it obviously was and asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> 
> The CS rep came back and told me they would credit me for two weeks of DVR service.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, the internet has thankfully restored what TWC lost.
> 
> 
> So did this only affect HD boxes?



I'm late to this thread, but I have the HD DVR and it hasn't happened to me yet. I'm hoping it doesn't happen between now and Sunday b/c my Directv HR20 will be installed at that point and I will have watched everything on on the TWC box.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm late to this thread, but I have the HD DVR and it hasn't happened to me yet. I'm hoping it doesn't happen between now and Sunday b/c my Directv HR20 will be installed at that point and I will have watched everything on on the TWC box.



Go to channel 999 and check your software version number. If it says 2.6 you've been updated already and should be past the damage.


----------



## dvsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> NC Jim,
> 
> 
> I love the canned responses. I got one from LG about a week ago concerning them coming out with a ATSC DVD recorder.



Then you'll love this... Here's the exchange I had with TWC yesterday, over apparent problems with the "upgrade":



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> *Inquiry:* The channel lineup change seems to have gone awry. Food Network is on channel 7, Channel 60 is static and CSPAN-2 is nowhere to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> *Response:* Thank you for contacting us. There were some channel changes with a recent upgrade that took place. The C-SPAN 2 channel is now on channel 7 and the Food Network is now on channel 60. We apologize for any inconvenience.
Click to expand...


Of course, immediately after receiving the email, I checked, and Food was still on 7 and 60 was still snow... it's been fixed, since.


----------



## zim2dive

One other casualty of the upgrade.. my series manager (what to record) was also restored from an old version... I had just added 2 new shows to my lists and they no longer were listed nor being recorded.


Mike


----------



## kbgl




CCsoftball7 said:


> VHF - 2 through 13. However, make sure you really are looking at VHF. For example WRAL (5.1) is actually broadcast on 53.
> 
> 
> WRPX-DT 47.1 i 15
> 
> 
> 
> So WRPX-DT is still in the UHF band right? Do most UHF antennas work as well down at the lower end of the UHF frequencies? There's a Greensboro station about 80 miles away that I want to try and get. I thought the channel number was 14. Might be ch 15 WRPX mentioned above. I wanted to make sure that the 4228 UHF antenna I have is what I need before I get up on the roof and mess with antennas.


----------



## DonB2

If my notes are correct WRPX on 15 is UHF.


From 14 on is UHF.


2-6 Low VHF

7-13 High VHF and can often be received on a UHF antenna.


Also WRPX will stay on 15 after the move.



-DonB2


----------



## kbgl

The station I want to try to get is ch 14 WGPX. This is the one you were going to try to get a couple days ago. Seventies programs etc.


----------



## tommy122

This may be a dumb question, but I'll ask it. I just got an antenna through WRAL. I started looking at the pain it's going to be to run the coax and came up with this question. Is there such a thing as a wireless connection between the TV and antenna?


----------



## foxeng

WGPX is the PAX/i station for the Triad. It carries the same exact programming as WRPX. WGPX-DT 14 is at full power now, but it isn't very much, only 95 kw and barely makes it to Durham. Their tower is between Reidsville and Greensboro about 800 ft. People in the Triad have trouble receiving it.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I'll ask it. I just got an antenna through WRAL. I started looking at the pain it's going to be to run the coax and came up with this question. Is there such a thing as a wireless connection between the TV and antenna?



Sorry - no can do. Must be RF cable (preferrably RG6) .


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a wireless connection between the TV and antenna?



Well, if you have a HTPC, you might be able to get one of these ( http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/products/hdhomerun ) and stash it, along with a wireless base station, next to your antenna in your attic. Given the 19Mb/s per channel requirement, you'd need a pretty good wireless connection, especially if you wanted to use both tuners.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"The station I want to try to get is ch 14 WGPX. This is the one you were going to try to get a couple days ago. Seventies programs etc"


I did try getting 14 but had no luck. I do get 47.1 most of the time.


In fact I enjoyed their Christmas music with Snowy winter scenes they were broadcasting before Christmas.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

tommy122,


We will your antenna be going ? On the roof or in the attic?


-DonB2


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW - That sounds great. I know, "Don't hold you breath" and all but the lady in the article Cynthia Marshall has lasted with AT&T for many years thru a ton of crap and essentially obtained what she targets. (from reading the article)
> 
> 
> Now she is targeting making TV service in the state a priority for 2007 corporate plans. Sounds good to me. I can barely stomach Time-onopoly Want-yer-money Cable-as-we-like-it-not-as-you-like-it as it is.
> 
> 
> If nothing else even the hint of competition is better than what we have now and should force some at TWC to realize they have to improve in the next couple years on service, pricing and options.



What kind of TV service does AT&T provide, FiOS? any links to more information about their service?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tommy122,
> 
> 
> We will your antenna be going ? On the roof or in the attic?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I haven't decided yet. I know that I would get the best reception with a roof antenna, but I don't particularly want to go that route. Years ago, I had lightning come in on a antenna and fry most of my stuff. I don't want to risk that with my $2500 plasma TV. That's why I was looking into the possibility of some type of wireless connection. By "wireless" I mean some type of RF device that would transmit the signal from the antenna to the TV. By the replies that I've seen, "Guess Not"


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of TV service does AT&T provide, FiOS? any links to more information about their service?



Verizon offers FiOS, which is fibre to a converter box (e.g. in your garage) that converts to a

standard cable spectrum (over a hundred analog and QAM digital carriers) for connection to your

house coax wiring....so can connect analog TVs, HD-DVRs, as well as CableCARD HDTV/TiVo Ser3....
http://www22.verizon.com/content/ConsumerFios/ 


AT&T offers U-VERSE, which uses higher speed DSL (typ. 25 Mbps) on copper phone lines to carry IPTV,

Internet and VoIP Phone service. Many more locations expected throughout this year and next.


The HD-DVR can record up to four SD programs or up to two HD programs at same time,

while watching a recording. Also offers movie and other downloads.
http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=5838


----------



## Jeff79

Does TWC allow you to get HDTV locals as an add-on to their $12/mo basic package? Or do they require you to get one of the DIGIPiC packages for this?


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hgodina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the last several days I've noticed a problem with WTVD's (11.1) OTA Primetime HD Broadcasts (i.e. What about Brian, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bros. and Sis, etc). Basically, the HD pictures slows down and then it speeds up to catch up every 1 or 2 seconds. It almost looks like the picture is pausing and then catching up. The sound is off from the picture by about 1 second. When the shows go to commercial, everything is OK but as soon as the primetime show returns the problem is present. I don't see the problem with non-primetime HD broadcasts (i.e. NBA basketball, Good Morning America, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, etc). All my other HD channels are OK during Primetime shows.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> My HDTV shows a signal strength of 95% for channel 11.1.



hgodina, What brand of TV do you have? Does it have an integrated tuner? If not, what tuner are you using?


I have been experiencing problems as well. Sorry I just now came to the forum to discuss them. I have an LG set top tuner that seems to be working fine. However, I have a Vboxx Cat's Eye 150 in my PC that is NOT working fine. When using my PC tuner, the WTVD hd broadcasts look as though they're skipping frames ... but only during certain runs of the broadcast ... sometimes the video looks smooth, but sometimes the video gets very choppy like it's being encoded at 10 frames per second instead of the 60 that 720p is suppsed to be. Also, if I record the broadcast to disk using the Media Center application that's on my pc the bitstream ends up looking like it's about half the size that it used to be (up until a couple of weeks ago).


Who else is seeing problems? A show of hands?


I have seen problems on Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, and Brothers & Sisters.


The problem seems to be hardware specific. I had originally thought that the problem was due to my own PC hardware, but verification that someone else is experiencing problems makes me want to tell WTVD that whatever they're doing, I wish they'd stop it.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TWC allow you to get HDTV locals as an add-on to their $12/mo basic package? Or do they require you to get one of the DIGIPiC packages for this?



Jeff,


If you have a QAM tuner, you don't even need to subscribe to an add-on package, since all of the locals are unencrypted. So, the $12 plan is all you need. (And all I subscribe to)


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> If you have a QAM tuner, you don't even need to subscribe to an add-on package, since all of the locals are unencrypted. So, the $12 plan is all you need. (And all I subscribe to)




Ditto for me.

NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX & PBS - Free and clear.

I guess someday we could hope to get the CW. (channel 22)


I do miss ESPN-HD, TNT-HD and Discovery HD a good bit, but not enough to justify the cost.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does TWC allow you to get HDTV locals as an add-on to their $12/mo basic package? Or do they require you to get one of the DIGIPiC packages for this?



You can get most of those channels for free with an antenna. Even CW.


----------



## Jeff79

Thanks for the answers.... Next question:


For HDTV locals, how does the reception/picture quality that I might get with an antenna (in Holly Springs) compare with what I would get with TWC? I'm primarily interested in just CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX.


----------



## SugarBowl

I'm off 55 between holly springs and fuquay, and get all the locals perfect with a set of rabbit ears in the attic. The HD picture is as good or better than thru Time Warner.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers.... Next question:
> 
> 
> For HDTV locals, how does the reception/picture quality that I might get with an antenna (in Holly Springs) compare with what I would get with TWC? I'm primarily interested in just CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX.



Once again I'm late to the party, but I connected a indoor antenna to my tv 3 weeks ago so that I can get the hd locals and I also am getting the hd locals thru TWC for now. I have noticed somewhat of a different but some people my not be able to tell. For example, I watch CSI: Miami and I notice that on the panning shots of downtown Miami, the TWC version will pixelate a little bit more than the OTA version. I also some difference while watch Heros.


----------



## SugarBowl

I just tweaked the antenna today, and now i'm also getting CBS 2.1 and Fox 48.1 from Greensboro.


----------



## foxeng

48 (dtv 33) in Greensboro is My Network, not FOX. FOX is 8.1 (dtv 35).


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 48 (dtv 33) in Greensboro is My Network, not FOX. FOX is 8.1 (dtv 35).



That's what I meant. But what does dtv33 and dtv35 mean?


----------



## foxeng

Channel 48's digital channel is 33 and channel 8's digital channel is 35.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hgodina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the last several days I've noticed a problem with WTVD's (11.1) OTA Primetime HD Broadcasts (i.e. What about Brian, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bros. and Sis, etc). Basically, the HD pictures slows down and then it speeds up to catch up every 1 or 2 seconds. It almost looks like the picture is pausing and then catching up. The sound is off from the picture by about 1 second. When the shows go to commercial, everything is OK but as soon as the primetime show returns the problem is present. I don't see the problem with non-primetime HD broadcasts (i.e. NBA basketball, Good Morning America, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, etc). All my other HD channels are OK during Primetime shows.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> My HDTV shows a signal strength of 95% for channel 11.1.



I am having the exact same problem (except that I cannot tell my signal strength). I just purchased my first HD set. I was confused as to if this could be a low signal or something (but the picture never pixelates or breaks up). But it really sounds like a hardware problem judging from the fact that not everyone has this problem.


Please let me know if you figure anything out!


And if it matters my Tv is a: Vizio P50HDTV10A.


----------



## jamieh1

HR20 directv hd dvr owners


New test software update available tonight and Monday by force update.


reset at welcome screen hit 02468 on remote


0x11f

www.dbstalk.com 

for more


----------



## kbgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ditto for me.
> 
> NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX & PBS - Free and clear.
> 
> I guess someday we could hope to get the CW. (channel 22)
> 
> 
> I do miss ESPN-HD, TNT-HD and Discovery HD a good bit, but not enough to justify the cost.



I tried to tune these stations in off cable with an LG 3510A, but got nothing watchable. The LG is supposed to have a Qam tuner. Any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to tune these stations in off cable with an LG 3510A, but got nothing watchable. The LG is supposed to have a Qam tuner. Any idea what the problem might be?



I have a 3510 and used to be able to watch unscrambled QAM channels when I had cable. You must set up your LG for the correct cable setting and then scan for channels. You won't get TNT HD, Discovery HD, and some other cable channels that aren't broadcast in the clear anymore. Assuming you have decent signal strength at your connection point you should be able to get the networks, at least ... and possibly a few standard def digital channels that are broadcast in the clear.


Good luck.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hgodina* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hgodina
> 
> Over the last several days I've noticed a problem with WTVD's (11.1) OTA Primetime HD Broadcasts (i.e. What about Brian, Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Bros. and Sis, etc). Basically, the HD pictures slows down and then it speeds up to catch up every 1 or 2 seconds. It almost looks like the picture is pausing and then catching up. The sound is off from the picture by about 1 second. When the shows go to commercial, everything is OK but as soon as the primetime show returns the problem is present. I don't see the problem with non-primetime HD broadcasts (i.e. NBA basketball, Good Morning America, Jeopardy, Wheel of Fortune, etc). All my other HD channels are OK during Primetime shows.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this problem?
> 
> 
> My HDTV shows a signal strength of 95% for channel 11.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hgodina, What brand of TV do you have? Does it have an integrated tuner? If not, what tuner are you using?
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing problems as well. Sorry I just now came to the forum to discuss them. I have an LG set top tuner that seems to be working fine. However, I have a Vboxx Cat's Eye 150 in my PC that is NOT working fine. When using my PC tuner, the WTVD hd broadcasts look as though they're skipping frames ... but only during certain runs of the broadcast ... sometimes the video looks smooth, but sometimes the video gets very choppy like it's being encoded at 10 frames per second instead of the 60 that 720p is suppsed to be. Also, if I record the broadcast to disk using the Media Center application that's on my pc the bitstream ends up looking like it's about half the size that it used to be (up until a couple of weeks ago).
> 
> 
> Who else is seeing problems? A show of hands?
> 
> 
> I have seen problems on Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, and Brothers & Sisters.
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be hardware specific. I had originally thought that the problem was due to my own PC hardware, but verification that someone else is experiencing problems makes me want to tell WTVD that whatever they're doing, I wish they'd stop it.
Click to expand...


I had problems again watching Brothers & Sisters last night.


Anyone experiencing problems should contact WTVD and voice your concerns as I've already done.


"The squeaky wheel gets the grease."


----------



## jamieh1

HR20 HDDVR OWNERS- new software

Directv is sending a newer version down tonight by force update.

This corrects issues from Sundays beta version.


11p-1:30 am


----------



## stungeon

For two weeks in a row now, Studio 60 has looked really bad on NBC HD using a TW DVR. Has anybody else noticed? The Thursday shows look pretty good but for some reason Studio 60 doesn't. Any ideas why this is?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stungeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For two weeks in a row now, Studio 60 has looked really bad on NBC HD using a TW DVR. Has anybody else noticed? The Thursday shows look pretty good but for some reason Studio 60 doesn't. Any ideas why this is?



when you say "bad", how so.


I watched mine via the chase buffer last night.. I did not notice any pixelation. Maybe a tad on the washed out side, but I only even noticed that after readnig a long thread about LCDs and color display abilities earlier in the day...


Mike


----------



## stungeon

It looked like a standard def. picture to me. I watched to show and then switched to the WRAL news and was shocked by how clear WRAL was.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stungeon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For two weeks in a row now, Studio 60 has looked really bad on NBC HD using a TW DVR. Has anybody else noticed? The Thursday shows look pretty good but for some reason Studio 60 doesn't. Any ideas why this is?



It's not local. I asked the same thing in the Studio 60 thread. It seems to be a Studio 60 problem as well since other NBC shows look fine.


----------



## bigcementpond

Any word on what plans WRAL has for bandwidth during the Super Bowl? I saw in the Greensboro thread that WFMY plans to rob bandwidth from the subchannel as much as possible. Also curious what TWC may have planned to compensate.


Thanks


----------



## AFH

So I was looking at my HR-20 guide tonight while watching the Gilmore Girls in HD and and I noticed noticed WRAL and WRAZ in addition to the WRAZ-DT and WRAL-DT from my antenna and the SD versions of those stations that Directv offers. So I select the WRAZ channel and American Idol was there in glorious HD. I then selected the WRAL station and the GT basketball game was on but b/c it wasn't in HD it was in 4:3 with the black bars on the side. Finally, Directv and Capital were able to come to an agreement in time for the Super Bowl.


----------



## EricAtUNC

YES!! FINALLY!!!!!!!


Email from WRAL:


Dear Eric,




Capitol Broadcasting Company is pleased to announce that DirecTV, WRAL-HD, and WRAZ-HD have reached an agreement that allows DirecTV to provide WRAL-HD and WRAZ-HD signals to their paying subscribers.




As most of you are aware, DirecTV's current spot beam only covers 75% of the TV house holds in the Raleigh market. According to DirecTV if you live in one of the listed zip codes below you may be apart of the 25% of the market that is affected. While this coverage is not optimum for either party, DirecTV is working aggressively to resolve this technical issue and they hope to have a new spot beam in place to cover the entire market by the end of the year.




There is more good news for DirecTV HD-DVR owners. Approximately 30 days ago DirecTV started pushing updates to the HD-DVRs to fix the off air tuner problem. If this was an issue for you I suggest you check out your HD-DVR and see if the update has been downloaded to your device. Please remember that the over-the-air HD signal is still far superior to the HD signal provided by DirecTV and you will also be able to see the additional standard definition signals that all of the local stations include in their HD streams.




Here are the effected zip codes:




23915


24529


27302


27537


27565


27581


27844


28361


23917


24580


27305


27537


27565


27582


27850


28370


23919


24598


27325


27541


27570


27583


27850


28373


23920


27209


27341


27541


27572


27583


27870


28374


23924


27231


27343


27551


27572


27584


27887


28376


23927


27242


27356


27553


27572


27586


27890


28377


23950


27243


27376


27553


27572


27589


28315


28386


23964


27278


27507


27556


27573


27594


28315


28387


23968


27281


27507


27563


27574


27823


28327


28388


23970


27291


27536


27565


27574


27839


28357








While DirecTV and Capitol Broadcasting realize this is not a perfect solution for the entire market, it is the best that both parties can do at this juncture. We sincerely appreciate your patience as DirecTV and Capitol Broadcasting have worked to provide you with the best possible solution to see both WRAL-HD and WRAZ-HD via DirecTV or over-the-air




Dish Update: Capitol Broadcasting is still waiting for a counter offer from Dish. We started negotiations in October and are hopeful to regain momentum soon. If you are a Dish subscriber and have not yet taken advantage of our free over-the-air antenna giveaway program, please follow this link to participate. http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/ 






Respectfully,




Chuck deCourt


Station Manager


WRAL-TV


----------



## jamieh1

Im sure they will drop WRAL NEWS CHANNEL like they do during the NCAA men's championship game.


----------



## EricAtUNC

FYI, I emailed him back to ask when this will happen, he said they turned it on last night. Even better!


----------



## toadfannc

Now that TWC has signed with Sinclair (and the 2 Raleigh Sinclair stations are included in the agreement) ... there is no reason why TWC Raleigh does not offer HD channels for WLFL (CW 22) and WRDC (MyNetworkTV 28). I've emailed George Douglas (Mktg VP for TWC Raleigh), but have gotten no response.


If you are at all interested, I'd encourage you to email him. Maybe he'll respond to somebody.

[email protected]


----------



## CCsoftball7

Is WRDC HD? I was able to pull it OTA, but only got digital 480i.


----------



## j.r.braswell

What I like about WRAL is they respond to questions and feedback. I have emailed WTVD trying to get a timetable on their HD plans and get nothing.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j.r.braswell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I like about WRAL is they respond to questions and feedback. I have emailed WTVD trying to get a timetable on their HD plans and get nothing.



Your right, they will respond back. They were great to work with when they sent me my free antenna (which I actually won't really need now) and now this.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> YES!! FINALLY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Email from WRAL:
> 
> 
> Dear Eric,



OK, it's getting harder to resist the MPEG-4 upgrade now. I think I'm going to stay with MPEG-2 until some HD exclusives start popping up on MPEG-4. I can live with antennas for a little longer unless some unbelievable upgrade deal comes along.


----------



## DonB2

I was watching 11.2 last night around 10:30. Typically I thought it was a 4:3 version of 11.1. But last night it was a completly different broadcast.


I wish I could remember what the show is called but I can't. Don't get excited it had a info commercial flare to it.


-DonB2


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DurhamHusker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had problems again watching Brothers & Sisters last night.
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing problems should contact WTVD and voice your concerns as I've already done.
> 
> 
> "The squeaky wheel gets the grease."



I called today and they said that they have switched back to an older "encoder" (last night). Last nights programming looked fine to me. I hope it is fixed!


PS: The engineer was _very_ helpful.


----------



## AFH

I wish that Directv would find some way to get guide data for the CW digital station. I don't know what company provides the programming listing for the local digital stations to Directv, but I would like to email them about the missing guide data for CW-DT. I have setup manual recordings for some of the shows I record on the CW-DT, but you can't link to a series names and therefore, you can't do the record only first run thing. Anyone know what company to contact?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is WRDC HD? I was able to pull it OTA, but only got digital 480i.




No. The CW is available in HD, but not WRDC. I'm able to get 48.1 which is My Network Tv out of Greensboro, which I think is HD, but haven't confirmed yet..


48.2 is the HD channel according to their website.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The CW is available in HD, but not WRDC. I'm able to get 48.1 which is My Network Tv out of Greensboro, which I think is HD, but haven't confirmed yet..
> 
> 
> 48.2 is the HD channel according to their website.



OK. That's what I thought. I removed the station from my tuner since it wasn't in HD. If it were, I would have "shown" it again.


Thanks.


----------



## DurhamHusker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called today and they said that they have switched back to an older "encoder" (last night). Last nights programming looked fine to me. I hope it is fixed!
> 
> 
> PS: The engineer was _very_ helpful.



Wonderful! Thanks for the info. I'll definitely reply if I see problems. But, I'll assume for now that it's fixed.


It would be nice if WTVD would reply to email. Next time I'll have to pick up the phone I guess, as you did. WRAL/WRAZ is terrific at responding to customer questions. WTVD should take note.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The CW is available in HD, but not WRDC. I'm able to get 48.1 which is My Network Tv out of Greensboro, which I think is HD, but haven't confirmed yet..
> 
> 
> 48.2 is the HD channel according to their website.




WMYV-DT only has one channel on the air currently and it is 48.1 and it is 720p and shows the MyNetwork programming in 720p HD.


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish that Directv would find some way to get guide data for the CW digital station. I don't know what company provides the programming listing for the local digital stations to Directv, but I would like to email them about the missing guide data for CW-DT. I have setup manual recordings for some of the shows I record on the CW-DT, but you can't link to a series names and therefore, you can't do the record only first run thing. Anyone know what company to contact?



Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78285 


There is a discussion going on over there, along with a few tips on who to email and how to maybe get the guide data. I'm the same way, frustrated that the guide data isn't there. But I'm going to try what others recommended in that post.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78285
> 
> 
> There is a discussion going on over there, along with a few tips on who to email and how to maybe get the guide data. I'm the same way, frustrated that the guide data isn't there. But I'm going to try what others recommended in that post.



Thanks, just read the thread. I email Zap2it. If we get enough people emailing maybe they'll get the issue fixed.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxeng* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WMYV-DT only has one channel on the air currently and it is 48.1 and it is 720p and shows the MyNetwork programming in 720p HD.



I see that now. 48.2 is listed as The Tube which I guess they dropped, just like the raleigh station did.


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see that now. 48.2 is listed as The Tube which I guess they dropped, just like the raleigh station did.



Actually Sinclair, the company that owns both stations, terminated their agreement with the Tube. Only one station in North Carolina still carries it.


----------



## mutodd5

For those of you who are DirecTV subscribers, good news!


Check the WRAL website and search for "WRAL-HD Super Bowl Broadcast Will Beam to Most DirectTV Dishes" I can't put links in yet!


It sounds like it is supposed to be available in time for the Superbowl, but I don't have them in my HR20's guide yet, but if I search for programs for next week, I see a 5 WRALD and a 50 WRAZD channel in addition to the 5 RD5 and 50 RD50 stations.


Anyone have any suggestions on how to get them to show up in the guide?


----------



## EricAtUNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mutodd5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you who are DirecTV subscribers, good news!
> 
> 
> Check the WRAL website and search for "WRAL-HD Super Bowl Broadcast Will Beam to Most DirectTV Dishes" I can't put links in yet!
> 
> 
> It sounds like it is supposed to be available in time for the Superbowl, but I don't have them in my HR20's guide yet, but if I search for programs for next week, I see a 5 WRALD and a 50 WRAZD channel in addition to the 5 RD5 and 50 RD50 stations.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get them to show up in the guide?



They went live two nights ago with both channels. Try updating your Favorite 'custom' channels, or set it back to All Channels. I just went into my favorites (Custom 1) and added both channels.


----------



## cbordman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MR12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually Sinclair, the company that owns both stations, terminated their agreement with the Tube. Only one station in North Carolina still carries it.



Does Fox 8.1 always have a line of static across the top of the screen?


----------



## mutodd5

Good call. That worked!


Thanks.


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does Fox 8.1 always have a line of static across the top of the screen?



I've never seen it on their HD broadcasts, but I do notice it on SD programming. Since HD televisions do not overscan, they show you the entire picture that is being sent by the station. What you're seeing is data encrypted in a TV signal that you won't see on a tube TV since the picture is cropped. Foxeng could probably give you a better answer than I could though.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbordman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does Fox 8.1 always have a line of static across the top of the screen?



That is the information that is carried in the vertical blanking of the SD upconvert signal. Sometimes it is there, sometimes it isn't. It just depends on the program being shown. The HD feed doesn't have that. If you are seeing it, your set has very little if any overscan and that is actually good. As time goes on, that information will start to disappear as more and more feeds are received digitally.


----------



## DonB2

4228 Question,


I had my 4228 pulled down from the attic for some changes and decided I would spray my Radio Shack tuner cleaner on the elements to rid them of what appeard to be some minor corrosion. The antenna came with the elements not shiny when I purchased it used a few years back.


Well the Tuner cleaner did zero to clean up the elements. Now I am wondering if these elements are galvanized as that is sort of what the surface of them looks like.


Could some one with a brand new 4228 tell me how shiny the elements are?


-Donb2


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricAtUNC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They went live two nights ago with both channels. Try updating your Favorite 'custom' channels, or set it back to All Channels. I just went into my favorites (Custom 1) and added both channels.



They now list WRAL-HD and WRAZ-HD on the directtv website as being available. Now if only dish will do the same I would leave TWC.


----------



## DonB2

Not that anyone cares since everyone will be throwing their Antennas away with WRAL coming into the Direct TV fold.


On ABC 11.2 - which is a multicast subchannel which I believe do not exist on Dish Sat at this time, is found a show called *The View from the Bay* cohosted by Spencer Christian from 10:30 to 11pm.


Not sure if it is a permanent move on ABC's part or not. But it is some alternative OTA programming considering we have lost "*The Tube*" on 28.


-DonB2


----------



## pixelswim

Just finished watching the Carolina/State game on TWC. Could someone explain what was happening here with the PQ? It was abcHD with ESPN ribbons along the bottom with what looked like ok 480p SD from the floor cameras but SD-horrible from the overhead cameras that carried the game action.


Is this a local company doing the part from the RBC center? I'm curious if any of the broadcast people here could explain the resolution etc. along the path. Is it that everything they have is SD, the cameras, the mobile truck? Why does ABC call it HD?


----------



## pixelswim

ok, since you guys are too busy watching tv or skiing this weekend, I'm going to post another one... I know most of you are antenna or D* specialists, but this is my (periodic?) plea that if any of you central nc (raleigh, durham, chapel hill) TWC people have cablecards from twc that are working, please let me know the make/model of the host-device your cablecard is in.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok, since you guys are too busy watching tv or skiing this weekend, I'm going to post another one... I know most of you are antenna or D* specialists, but this is my (periodic?) plea that if any of you central nc (raleigh, durham, chapel hill) TWC people have cablecards from twc that are working, please let me know the make/model of the host-device your cablecard is in.



I have two TWC/SA cablecards working fine in a Tivo Series 3. Had one in a Sony 50XBR SXRD which also worked fine. It was moved to the Tivo.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelswim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does ABC call it HD?



They dont. It was an SD broadcast.


----------



## Daryl L

Has WRAL 5.1 raised their bitrate? And what is AGC%?


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They dont. It was an SD broadcast.



OK, thanks for that ENDContra.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have two TWC/SA cablecards working fine in a Tivo Series 3. Had one in a Sony 50XBR SXRD which also worked fine. It was moved to the Tivo.



Thanks scsiraid, now at least I know some TWC/SA cablecards are working *somewhere*!


The thickest cablecard discussion on AVSforum seems to be here:

HDTV > HDTV Reception Hardware > "CableCards: We should NOT give up",

a thread started by Mark Rubin.


Recently, in that thread, someone pointed out that the Tivo Series3 discussion

in the tivo community forums was even more in-depth about cablecards. And additionally someone pointed to a discussion on an ecoustics forum that is good.


With cablecards it seems that "when it works, it works", but "when it doesn't work, you may have a lengthy problem on your hands." I feel like we users should have a knowlege base of know-how and troubleshooting tips built up -- anyway I plan to post my own experiences in that regard over in that thread eventually.


Thanks again for the reply --pixel


----------



## abward

I seem to remember reading somewhere that Raleigh TWC was going to start rolling out an IPTV-type thingy where they only send down channels that you are watching, instead of all channels. This would increase capacity in the last mile.


Am I confusing this with something else I read, or can someone please point me to a link about this?


Thanks


----------



## thamlet

Did any TWC HD subscribers experience any problems during the superbowl? In the second half I started getting block noise every 15-20 seconds with that "max headroom" type stuttering in the audio. Needless to say, since I was having a party, I was not too thrilled. Called TWC and they did the old "remote reboot" thing. This seems to happen only when there are popular events that many people would be tuning into in my neighborhood - ex. state-duke basketball etc. I can only surmise that there are some bandwidth issues with TWC in this neighborhood.


----------



## pkscout

Last week my mother-in-law decided to ditch her 3 year old TiVo and get the TWC HD DVR (at my suggestion after she got an HDTV). My wife (who is still in NC) told me today the horror story of the install.


1- TWC installed the 8000HD. I thought the 8300HD was available now in the Raleigh area. Do you have to request it specifically? I'm really curious about this, as, on a separate note, the wife is dropping DirecTV (our HDTiVo is dying) and I'd like her to get the 8300HD.


2- The contractor used all the old RCA cabling from the TiVo, so my mother-in-law was left with SD service on her HD DVR and HDTV.


3- The contractor used the power cable from the TiVo as well, so now we can't even give the TiVo to someone.


4- The contractor left no documentation, did no training on how to use it, and left no channel guide.


Ick. What crap service. She's calling TWC tomorrow to have them come out again and install it correctly. I know they probably don't provide a DVI to HDMI cable, but I assume TWC would provide a component cable and at least stereo audio.


And in the meantime the wife is calling to request the 8300HD. Her appointment is Wednesday, and she won't let them leave until it's right.


BTW, I miss you guys. The people in the Las Vegas thread are mean.


----------



## pixelswim

thamlet, the entire superbowl over TWC was pristine for me.


pkscout, I have a twc 8300hd dvr in central NC, yes they are available.


----------



## zim2dive

pkscout,


there is/was a major backlog here for 8300's.. made the front page of the N&O as everyone was scrambling to get them before the Superbowl.


I got my 8300 ~2 years ago, and got component cables with it.. don't know what they do now.


Mike


----------



## HotTubJohnny

pkscout, the contractors can indeed be horrible. I feel sorry for anyone getting an install that doesnt know enough about this stuff to tell the contractors what to do.

-We've had 8300HDs in the raleigh area for quite some time. I believe they were on backorder recently, but you should still be able to request one and receive it when its available.


-They should hook it up with component cables at a minimum. I also had the installer give me an HDMI cable. They have component and HDMI in their truck and should give you either or both.


-i can't believe he didnt give you a power cable. That is ridiculous.


-the documentation is pretty weak on this stuff. They should give you a tiny little pamphlet, but its borderline worthless.


Call 'em back and request the 8300HD, some component and/or hdmi cables and a power cable for your box.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know they probably don't provide a DVI to HDMI cable, but I assume TWC would provide a component cable and at least stereo audio.



They should. The DirecTV HD TIVO I got two years ago had an HMDI -> DVI cable. Two years later, you'd expect the TWC equivalent to have similar cables.


----------



## Dale Talbert

As I expected, Raycom/Lincoln Financial Sports' web site shows the ESPN-HD broadcast of tomorrow's UNC-Duke game will be blacked out in all of NC resulting in us getting a SD broadcast from the R/LF Sports affiliates.


R/LF Sports frequently has stated the reason it broadcasts only in SD is that R/LF cannot provide an HD signal compatible with all the locals' different receiving/rebroadcast equipment. R/LF recently has said, however, that they were working on a solution that would allow their sports broadcasts to be received and rebroadcast by the locals in HD.


I sent R/LF an e-mail this morning asking when the solution might be implimented and received the following response that indicates they were expectig to broadcast the 2007 ACC Tournament in HD. Let's hope so.


QUOTE

Thank you for your feedback. You raise a valid point and one that Raycom/Lincoln Financial has been struggling with for the past two years now. R/LF's broadcast contracts with the local TV stations that carry ACC Basketball provide them with full exclusivity in their markets, as per FCC requirements for syndicated content. Without these affiliates we would not be able to broadcast the other 35 regular season ACC games we have on the R/LF schedule. As a result, we will have to continue to black-out ESPN's SD & HD feed of the Duke-UNC game where we have local R/LF TV coverage.


Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports have been testing "non-network" or syndicated HD delivery of our ACC Basketball telecasts with our local stations throughout the ACC region. The tests are have been fairly successful thus far, with about half of our local stations having the ability to downlink and broadcast a HD feed from R/LF. Because of this promising statistic, we will most likely be producing and distributing the entire ACC Basketball Tournament in HD this season. We are also looking into the feasibility of broadcasting other regular seasons games in HD during the 2008 season. Thank you for your patience and your support of ACC Basketball.

END QUOTE


----------



## halljb

That is actually a more favorable response than I would have expected. Maybe they really will follow through with HD!


----------



## jdougjones

Now that Directv finally has CBS and FOX in HD I'm going to get an HR20 and a new 5 lnb dish. Anyone get the new dish installed lately? Are they installing the new slimline in Raleigh, or are the still installaling the old AT-9 dish?


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I seem to remember reading somewhere that Raleigh TWC was going to start rolling out an IPTV-type thingy where they only send down channels that you are watching, instead of all channels. This would increase capacity in the last mile.
> 
> 
> Am I confusing this with something else I read, or can someone please point me to a link about this?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your thinking of SDV (Switch Digital Video). The word is the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville system suppose to go SDV by the end of the 2nd quarter, after they have the new Mystro Navigator EPG in the cable boxes. I thing SDV will render TV's built-in QAM tuners useless unless they decide to keep the local digital channels off the SDV setup.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your thinking of SDV (Switch Digital Video). The word is the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville system suppose to go SDV by the end of the 2nd quarter, after they have the new Mystro Navigator EPG in the cable boxes. I thing SDV will render TV's built-in QAM tuners useless unless they decide to keep the local digital channels off the SDV setup.



Not to mention cause issues with Tivo Series 3 boxes.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not to mention cause issues with Tivo Series 3 boxes.



What I was told by someone who has been corrosponding with TWC Raleigh execs was that the current plan is that current content available by cablecard was not going to be impacted by SDV. All digital simulcast of basics was going to be SDV (cablecards currently get analog basics) and any new content was very likely to be delivered via SDV. It was all prefaced by 'subject to changed' of course.... so take it for what its worth....


----------



## Lee L

That is good news about Raycom. I actually came over here to whine about how I would not be able to watch the game in HD. I wonder how WRAL must feel, spending so much money on HD equipment and being the leader in their field only to be saddled with such crappy coverage of ACC sports. Kind of funny how Raycom says they have been struggling with this for a couple of years. If they were not so fat and happy and actually cared about doing a decent broadcast, they would have been working on this 5 years ago.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Talbert* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I expected, Raycom/Lincoln Financial Sports' web site shows the ESPN-HD broadcast of tomorrow's UNC-Duke game will be blacked out in all of NC resulting in us getting a SD broadcast from the R/LF Sports affiliates.



They did the [email protected] College BB game in HD a few weeks ago...only broadcast locally in SD on the WRAL Newschannel though.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your thinking of SDV (Switch Digital Video). The word is the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville system suppose to go SDV by the end of the 2nd quarter, after they have the new Mystro Navigator EPG in the cable boxes. I thing SDV will render TV's built-in QAM tuners useless unless they decide to keep the local digital channels off the SDV setup.



Will they swap out my 8300HD with a new box then, or just change the code on it?


I would miss the 8300HD!


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will they swap out my 8300HD with a new box then, or just change the code on it?
> 
> 
> I would miss the 8300HD!



My understanding is that they will need to upgrade folks with the Passport software (which I believe is what in on the boxes in the Raleigh area) to the new Mystro software to do SDV. So they won't swap your box, but they will totally change the software.

This thread talks about the new software. There's a great deal of name calling in the thread, but the general sense I get from it is that folks with Passport aren't that happy with Mystro, as it appears to remove some scheduling functionality that Passport has.


So you might end up missing your 8300HD even if you get to keep it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will they swap out my 8300HD with a new box then, or just change the code on it?
> 
> 
> I would miss the 8300HD!



pkscout is right. Same box, different software. Passport won't work with SDV so Mystro Navigator must be deployed in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayettville area boxes before SDV can start here.


BTW, Monday the Durham hub (now the main distrobution hub for Raleigh/Durham/Fayettville division) was having problems with the cable network channels between channels 2 thru 76 (not counting the local network channels), but since they fixed it digital cable has looked slightly better (slight more detail). Anybody noticed or is it just me?


----------



## Daryl L

Ooh I forgot. HNN (headline news) is now on QAM in-the-clear 118.1.


----------



## jamieh1

Version 0128


Hdmi/Dvi support

recording extensions

closed captions polished

user interface polished

reliability


New Feature

90 minute review buffer while box is in standy by.


force this test version by reset then 02468 on remote


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that Directv finally has CBS and FOX in HD I'm going to get an HR20 and a new 5 lnb dish. Anyone get the new dish installed lately? Are they installing the new slimline in Raleigh, or are the still installaling the old AT-9 dish?



I had the 5 lnb installed on Jan 28. They installed the Slimline. It appears that the slimline is all that they're installing seeing as my dad in Florida had the 5lnb dish installed a week before I got mine and they installed the slimline at his place.


----------



## jamieh1

90% chance another Beta update will come down tonight by force update at 11p-1:30


This is not the same as last nights!


----------



## DonB2

I found this link over on the RemoteCentral.com forum


http://uhfhdtvantenna.blogspot.com/ 


It is for a hand made UHF antenna that builder claims works well. Could be a cheap alternative to the Free antenna from WRAL.










I have one question for the antenna experts amongst us, And that is why do the wire pairs have to be swapped as they get run to the transformer?



I am thinking about making one of these to use for my PBS issues.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://uhfhdtvantenna.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> It is for a hand made UHF antenna that builder claims works well. Could be a cheap alternative to the Free antenna from WRAL.



Nothing is cheaper than Free










FWIW, it looks like a home-made Channel Master 4221 http://www.pctinternational.com/chan...tdoor_uhf.html 


Drew


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that TWC has signed with Sinclair (and the 2 Raleigh Sinclair stations are included in the agreement) ... there is no reason why TWC Raleigh does not offer HD channels for WLFL (CW 22) and WRDC (MyNetworkTV 28). I've emailed George Douglas (Mktg VP for TWC Raleigh), but have gotten no response.
> 
> 
> If you are at all interested, I'd encourage you to email him. Maybe he'll respond to somebody.
> 
> [email protected]



So, has anyone heard anything?


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


I agree so now tell me why the wires are swapped ? I am assuming it is a phase issue but not sure why two elements in parallel requireing swapping.


Note in URL you posted the wire swaps sides between the two lower elements.


Don


----------



## cdecourt

For Immediate Release, Friday February 9, 2007




Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports Will Produce 2007 ACC Tournament in High Definition

Tournament Will Be Available to Syndication Affiliates in HD




Charlotte, N.C. - Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports will produce the syndicated broadcasts of the 2007 ACC Basketball Tournament in high definition, it was announced today. The syndicated telecasts will be available to the R/LF network of local affiliates. R/LF has conducted extensive testing with a live syndicated HD signal.

Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports are very excited to offer syndicated telecasts of ACC basketball in high definition for the first time, stated Ken Haines, President and CEO of Raycom Sports. Most local affiliates have not been able to rebroadcast syndicated HD programming. What has changed dramatically over the past year is the introduction of syndicated programming, such as Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy.

We have done exhaustive research on production and syndication of high definition regional telecasts, said Ed Hull, President of Lincoln Financial Sports. More local stations are now able to receive and, most importantly, rebroadcast HD-syndicated programming.

Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports, in a unique partnership, have been the rightsholders of ACC men's basketball since 1982. In addition, the partnership now includes syndicated football telecasts.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Immediate Release, Friday February 9, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports Will Produce 2007 ACC Tournament in High Definition
> 
> Tournament Will Be Available to Syndication Affiliates in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte, N.C. - Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports will produce the syndicated broadcasts of the 2007 ACC Basketball Tournament in high definition, it was announced today. The syndicated telecasts will be available to the R/LF network of local affiliates. R/LF has conducted extensive testing with a live syndicated HD signal.
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports are very excited to offer syndicated telecasts of ACC basketball in high definition for the first time, stated Ken Haines, President and CEO of Raycom Sports. Most local affiliates have not been able to rebroadcast syndicated HD programming. What has changed dramatically over the past year is the introduction of syndicated programming, such as Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy.
> 
> We have done exhaustive research on production and syndication of high definition regional telecasts, said Ed Hull, President of Lincoln Financial Sports. More local stations are now able to receive and, most importantly, rebroadcast HD-syndicated programming.
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports, in a unique partnership, have been the rightsholders of ACC men's basketball since 1982. In addition, the partnership now includes syndicated football telecasts.



Hopefully, they'll also do the football games in hd.


----------



## ddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, has anyone heard anything?



Answering my own question, here's the reply from Mr. Douglas:



> Quote:
> Dale,
> 
> We will be adding the signal soon...I expect within the next couple of
> 
> weeks. Thanks for taking the time to write!
> 
> George


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Answering my own question, here's the reply from Mr. Douglas:




place your bets....


----------



## Oldemanphil

Has anyone in the Triangle area had the Navigator software show up in their TWC STB yet?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Triangle area had the Navigator software show up in their TWC STB yet?



I was told by a tech advisor today, within 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## pellis

I live in Louisburg, around 30 miles away from Raleigh. I built one of those DIY UHF antennas. The thing looked like total crap in the end of the first build, but i was getting a range of 91-80 percent from the antenna. where i live is surrounded by trees and more trees plus it is kind of a hilly area. I live in a 2 story house, and I put the antenna on a 2nd floor window pointed to the south towards Raleigh. The next day I made another one following the DB8 model with two transformers connected to a splitter but I haven't gotten the same reception range that I did get with the first crappy build I made. My 2nd build only got up to around 88 percent max. Granted I did try both builds at two different times of the day. I am going to try to test one of the transformers out of phase and see if I can receive a better signal. There are a lot of designs and how to's at lumenlab/dot/com(couldn't post the actual address b/c i haven't posted at least 5x's)


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Immediate Release, Friday February 9, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports Will Produce 2007 ACC Tournament in High Definition
> 
> Tournament Will Be Available to Syndication Affiliates in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte, N.C. - Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports will produce the syndicated broadcasts of the 2007 ACC Basketball Tournament in high definition, it was announced today. The syndicated telecasts will be available to the R/LF network of local affiliates. R/LF has conducted extensive testing with a live syndicated HD signal.
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports are very excited to offer syndicated telecasts of ACC basketball in high definition for the first time, stated Ken Haines, President and CEO of Raycom Sports. Most local affiliates have not been able to rebroadcast syndicated HD programming. What has changed dramatically over the past year is the introduction of syndicated programming, such as Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy.
> 
> We have done exhaustive research on production and syndication of high definition regional telecasts, said Ed Hull, President of Lincoln Financial Sports. More local stations are now able to receive and, most importantly, rebroadcast HD-syndicated programming.
> 
> Raycom Sports and Lincoln Financial Sports, in a unique partnership, have been the rightsholders of ACC men's basketball since 1982. In addition, the partnership now includes syndicated football telecasts.




this is AWESOME! i assume since the station manager at WRAL posted it, WRAL is also going to broadcast it in HD. many thanks go to RS/LFS and hopefully WRAL for getting the tourney to us in HD. i know a lot of people in the past (including me) have been beating them up pretty bad for not having the tourney in HD. now that it is here, i say thanks!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found this link over on the RemoteCentral.com forum
> 
> 
> http://uhfhdtvantenna.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> It is for a hand made UHF antenna that builder claims works well. Could be a cheap alternative to the Free antenna from WRAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question for the antenna experts amongst us, And that is why do the wire pairs have to be swapped as they get run to the transformer?
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about making one of these to use for my PBS issues.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



You do know that the CM 4221 only costs around $25 !!!!!


----------



## shholliday

Posg,


You have to read back to find all the PBS / Everything else antenna issues.


..


The PBS/ march continues!


----------



## DonB2

POSG, I sold my Powered Square shooter that I use to use to get PBS.


It did ok for PBS but I just didn't like having to use the semi reliable miss mash of remote A/B switch so that I could also use my 4228 for "All".


I was told that the 4228 is more directional than the Square Shooter and that I may be better using the 4228 for PBS in conjuction with the AntennaJoiner that I have.


So I was thinking about using the home brew for either All or PBS.


BTW- I am getting pretty good PBS/ALL by just splitting the position of the 4228 halfway between All and PBS directions.


PBS is still finicky during the morning hours with this set up. But pretty good in the evenings.


The only reason this works at all is because I am now using the Samsung DTB-H260F. This model does a good job of handling multipath.


When I try to get the same stations with my PIONEER ATSC receiver i get a lot of "No Signal Found " messages.


And yes I agree the "You do know that the CM 4221 only costs around $25 !!!!!"


Trouble is anything I have to order the better half scrutinizes. Especially electronic equipment.


I can probably dig up a coat hanger or two and an old 2*4 without stepping out of the house.


BTW- You have not told me why they swap the wires between the two coat hangers.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW- You have not told me why they swap the wires between the two coat hangers.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



"Phase coherency"


----------



## DonB2

Posg,


Do you swap between each coat hanger/bow tie?


-Donb2


----------



## posg

From the top, switch between the 1st and 2nd elements, and between the 3rd and 4th. The connections between the 2nd and 3rd are non switched physically, but since the feeds connect to the feed point, and are coming from opposite directions, they are switched electrically.


Whether or not elements are "in phase" with other elements or "out of phase" depends on the seperation in wavelengths between the elements.


Also the distance between the element and the reflector is important, and may not necessarily be the width of a 2x4, which is actual more like 3 1/2 by 1 3/4.


Save your allowance and buy a real one.


----------



## DonB2

Save your allowance and buy a real one.


Whatever


-DonB2


----------



## baesterling

I live near the Southpoint mall area in Durham. Has anyone noticed anything odd with respect to the HD signals on ABC (11.1) or FOX (50.1)? I have DirecTV and OTA. I have been getting pixelation and sound loss at the same place in the programming (evening) while recording the same program simultaneously on the HR20. I get a high signal strength (86% on ABC and 100 on FOX on OTA and high 90s on DirecTV on the 99).


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baesterling* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live near the Southpoint mall area in Durham. Has anyone noticed anything odd with respect to the HD signals on ABC (11.1) or FOX (50.1)? I have DirecTV and OTA. I have been getting pixelation and sound loss at the same place in the programming (evening) while recording the same program simultaneously on the HR20. I get a high signal strength (86% on ABC and 100 on FOX on OTA and high 90s on DirecTV on the 99).



It is just your OTA channels or the MPEG channels on Directv?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baesterling* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live near the Southpoint mall area in Durham. Has anyone noticed anything odd with respect to the HD signals on ABC (11.1) or FOX (50.1)? I have DirecTV and OTA. I have been getting pixelation and sound loss at the same place in the programming (evening) while recording the same program simultaneously on the HR20. I get a high signal strength (86% on ABC and 100 on FOX on OTA and high 90s on DirecTV on the 99).



I think i noticed this 1 night on OTA abc during According to Jim (or maybe it was George Lopez). Some slight audio dropouts.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think i noticed this 1 night on OTA abc during According to Jim (or maybe it was George Lopez). Some slight audio dropouts.



I posed the question to the previous poster before I watched my recordings of George Lopez and Lost this morning before going to work. I recorded both shows from the MPEG 4 local version of our ABC HD affil on Directv. GL didn't have any break ups but at the beginning of Lost I had some. At about the 10 or 15 minute point in Lost the break ups disappeared. They weren't long.


----------



## SugarBowl

We watched Lost last night and it was fine from beginning to end.


----------



## zim2dive

A guy at work had a question.. he is suffering thru TWC's enthusiasm for CableCard...










Right now, TWC is supposedly "simulcasting" 0-100 as both analog and digital.. so if you have a cable box (not sure if an 8300HD is required) you are getting the digital version.... which version do you get if you have CableCard?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A guy at work had a question.. he is suffering thru TWC's enthusiasm for CableCard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, TWC is supposedly "simulcasting" 0-100 as both analog and digital.. so if you have a cable box (not sure if an 8300HD is required) you are getting the digital version.... which version do you get if you have CableCard?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Analog...


I believe the reason they chose to supply analog was that they would be taking the digital simulcast channels to SDV.


----------



## rollcage

Original Post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9233609 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've signed up to be calibrated on Chad Billheimer's tour. I was told by the person scheduling his appts, Reenie, that if others in the area sign up for this trip, a referral discount goes in effect. According to Chad's website, it appears that we would all save $50 (see http://www.hdtvbychadb.com/specials.htm ). If you are interested, write Reenie at [email protected] and let her that you are signing up by reference of Chris Lombardo and would like to be included in the discount offer. Please PM me if you sign up.


*Update:* Chad is finally coming to our area the beginning of April. Sign up if you are interested!


----------



## AFH

For those of you using the HR20 from Directv, as of Friday, Directv and Tribune have fixed the problem that was causing the MPEG 4 HD version of channel 22 to show 'No program information available" in the program guide. The names of the shows appear now.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv HD DVR HR20 owners


A new beta software download will be available by force update Sat and Sun nights 11p-2:30a


Romor is that a new toggle will be added, not sure if its a dual buffer toggle or just a toggle between both tuners, no release notes yet.


go to www.dbstalk.com 

for more info in the directv cutting edge forum.


----------



## torifile

I'm totally new to this HD/satellite game and I may have missed this in the thread but any more info on when Dish Network will be getting CBS and Fox (WRAL and WRAZ) in HD? I saw post upthread that had an email from a Capitol Broadcasting rep saying they were in discussions. I hope they come through before the NCAA tourney! Any ideas?


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ I'm interested in the answer to this too...and since I'm just moving back to Raleigh next month (woo!), are any locals (like NBC / ABC?) already on Dish or DirecTV in HD in Raleigh? I'm looking at HD options when I move back.


Also, is "naked" DSL offered in the area? What's the cheapest way to get high-speed internet if you don't buy cable from TWC?


Last: we're going to be staying w/ a pal for a few weeks in Wendell until we can get a home in the Raleigh area -- anyone know if we can pick up HD locals OTA in Wendell w/ just an indoor antenna?


----------



## torifile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ I'm interested in the answer to this too...and since I'm just moving back to Raleigh next month (woo!), are any locals (like NBC / ABC?) already on Dish or DirecTV in HD in Raleigh? I'm looking at HD options when I move back.
> 
> 
> Also, is "naked" DSL offered in the area? What's the cheapest way to get high-speed internet if you don't buy cable from TWC?
> 
> 
> Last: we're going to be staying w/ a pal for a few weeks in Wendell until we can get a home in the Raleigh area -- anyone know if we can pick up HD locals OTA in Wendell w/ just an indoor antenna?



I can answer a few of these questions.


1) DirecTV and Dish both offer ABC and NBC in HD. DirecTV also offers CBS and Fox.

2) Verizon offers naked DSL in Durham, so I'd imagine they do in Raleigh, as well. Last I checked it was $29.99 with a 1 year commitment. I use TWC cable internet since they were able to offer me the same rate for a year and Verizon just pissed me off with their stupid provisioning telling me one thing and the rep telling me another. You don't need TWC cable service to get cable internet, but it does cost more.

3) No idea, but check antennaweb (dot) org (I can't put URLs in my posts yet.) and put in the address and you can see what's offered.


----------



## CircusBoy

I'm new as well. I'm trying to get an OTA setup going, and was wondering if anyone knew of any good resources besides antennaweb for antenna info. I live in an apartment off of Creedmoor, so have to be careful with a roof setup, and have had no luck in getting a strong signal in my attic with either a Terk TV55 or a RCA stick antenna. I'm thinking about getting a Terk HD roof antenna.


I'm not sure if this is against forum guidelines, but I was in Best Buy today at Crabtree and they have a weekend special where they are giving away a giftcard for 50% of the retail price of open box electronics. I was taking back the open box RCA antenna I had bought because it didn't have an AC adapter (and it didn't work--wink wink) and scored a cheap Dolby Digital Insignia receiver for my computer setup for $150 (regular price) with a $75 giftcard. I was eyeing a Yamaha 5090 with HDMI switching for my main system, but the open box label said "$599 with an $85 gift card" while the sales rep's "retail price" was $1000 (with a $500 gift card).


I tried to argue that his weekend deal was only $14 better than the box, it was discontinued stock, I could probably find a new one on the web for a similar price (with no tax) and I could see in his eyes he knew I was right, but he wouldn't budge. I went over to Best Buy on Capital to see if they were running the same deal, but they weren't. Even though I had the blood lust for electronics by then, I managed to leave empty handed.


Obviously, YMMV, you need to know what something's worth and what you're getting but there is a 30 day guarantee on sales.


----------



## larc919

I'll be buying an HDTV shortly and have a question about in-the-clear digital channels I can expect to get via QAM. Does anybody have an up to date list for TWC Raleigh or can you refer me to a reliable source?


If I can get major networks without springing for the TWC digital level, I'll be happy.


Thanks!


----------



## DonB2

During this windstorm yesterday I found I had very bad reception on several of my digital OTA channels. The worst being PBS 4.1. I noticed this also last week when we got the rain and wind.


I assume it is all the trees between myself and the towers.


BTW- I watched that Tom Hanks FED EX Movie Saturday where he is trapped on the island. I could only get one version of surround sound working. All my other choices only produced Bass.


-DonB2


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- I watched that Tom Hanks FED EX Movie Saturday where he is trapped on the island. I could only get one version of surround sound working. All my other choices only produced Bass.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



My experience so far is that some the local stations don't seem to know how to properly do Dolby Digital.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ I'm interested in the answer to this too...and since I'm just moving back to Raleigh next month (woo!), are any locals (like NBC / ABC?) already on Dish or DirecTV in HD in Raleigh? I'm looking at HD options when I move back.



You can check both Dish and Directv's websites as you might know. I have Directv and they offer CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, and the CW.


----------



## DonB2

SouthPaW1227,


I guess all the Direct TV folks are busy so without having directtv I will tell you I am pretty sure that Direct TV has all the locals in HD. The last hold out that I knew of was WRAL 5.1 but I guess they caved in recently for the playoffs.


DonB2


----------



## j.r.braswell

Larc919,


I have Directv, but I believe if you subscribe to "Basic" cable and you have a TV with a built in ATSC/QAM tuner, you can receive the major networks in HD along with the SD versions.


I live near Princeton and get my signals free off two antennas, one pointed to Greenville and the other pointed to Raleigh.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be buying an HDTV shortly and have a question about in-the-clear digital channels I can expect to get via QAM. Does anybody have an up to date list for TWC Raleigh or can you refer me to a reliable source?
> 
> 
> If I can get major networks without springing for the TWC digital level, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



in a nutshell:

4.1

5.1

11.1

17.1

50.2


----------



## larc919

Thanks, j.r. braswell. My HDTV is scheduled for delivery tomorrow and is ATSC/QAM capable.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> in a nutshell:
> 
> 4.1
> 
> 5.1
> 
> 11.1
> 
> 17.1
> 
> 50.2



But aren't those channels actually carried at spots on the HDTV tuner that TWC isn't showing in its channel lineup? Somebody said 5.1 (WRAL-HD) is in the clear at 85.2.


Being sure of getting those stations in HD is great. No WLFL 22 (CW) or WRDC 28 (MYTV) yet?


Thanks, SugarBowl.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Thanks for the DirecTV / Dish info










What's DirecTV charging these days up-front for their HD DVR? The biggest reason I was leaning towards Dish HD is I believe they're giving away the dual-tuner HD DVR upon signup, which is like $300-400 savings over how it used to be (and I think the way it still is w/ DirecTV).


If DirecTV would give away its HD DVR, then we'd be in business.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an up to date list for TWC Raleigh or can you refer me to a reliable source?



Here's a list for TWC Durham, for whatever it's worth. I don't know if TWC Raleigh uses the same channel numbers.

Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, j.r. braswell. My HDTV is scheduled for delivery tomorrow and is ATSC/QAM capable.
> 
> But aren't those channels actually carried at spots on the HDTV tuner that TWC isn't showing in its channel lineup? Somebody said 5.1 (WRAL-HD) is in the clear at 85.2.
> 
> 
> Being sure of getting those stations in HD is great. No WLFL 22 (CW) or WRDC 28 (MYTV) yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks, SugarBowl.



Those are the channel assignments that my Sony TV displays them as. It may depend on your particular tuner.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torifile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can answer a few of these questions.
> 
> 
> 1) DirecTV and Dish both offer ABC and NBC in HD. DirecTV also offers CBS and Fox.
> 
> 2) Verizon offers naked DSL in Durham, so I'd imagine they do in Raleigh, as well. Last I checked it was $29.99 with a 1 year commitment. I use TWC cable internet since they were able to offer me the same rate for a year and Verizon just pissed me off with their stupid provisioning telling me one thing and the rep telling me another. You don't need TWC cable service to get cable internet, but it does cost more.
> 
> 3) No idea, but check antennaweb (dot) org (I can't put URLs in my posts yet.) and put in the address and you can see what's offered.




Verizon does not serve Raleigh, Bellsouth does and they do not offer Naked DSL. Also, their prices are about double that of the same service in Verizon territory.


----------



## Daryl L

It looks like WRDC 28.1 MYRDC OTA went 720p HD today. Caught me totally off guard when flipping channels just now.


----------



## jamieh1

A new beta software update is available tonight for the HR20 HD DVR.

Force update by using remote after reciever reset, hit 02468 at the welcome screen.


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like WRDC 28.1 MYRDC OTA went 720p HD today. Caught me totally off guard when flipping channels just now.



thanks for the heads up. Went rolling thru my QAM and have CW22 in 1080i on 77-1 and MyRDC in 720p on 77-2.

Also digital music station "Soft Rock" on 918.


Surely we'll have cw22 and myrdc in HD on the 8300HD soon if they're putting them on clear QAM, right?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a list for TWC Durham, for whatever it's worth. I don't know if TWC Raleigh uses the same channel numbers.



Nice list. My raleigh channels are the same as yours.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a list for TWC Durham, for whatever it's worth. I don't know if TWC Raleigh uses the same channel numbers.



Thanks very much for that link. I can't imagine TWC would carry different in-the-clear channels for Durham and Raleigh.


Edit: Just saw HotTubJohnny's remark that Raleigh channels are the same.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Also, is "naked" DSL offered in the area? What's the cheapest way to get high-speed internet if you don't buy cable from TWC?



i don't know what the cheapest way to get HSI ... but earthlink cable modem is 41.95/mo. its basically TWC roadrunner, but its cheaper than TWC roadrunner in the "naked" form.


----------



## DonB2

Isn't TWC offering Turbo internet for $35.00 a month?


-Donb2


----------



## toadfannc

Ever wonder why TWC is always last to get any distribution agreements for new channels? Check this out:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


Hey, I'm happy that they are doing so well. And, it's cool that since TWC went public, we now get to see little nuggets like this. But, wouldn't it be nice if they used some of their record profits to keep customers happy (improve technology, add significant and popular national carriage agreements)? Guess not ... Britt needs a new private plane.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surely we'll have cw22 and myrdc in HD on the 8300HD soon if they're putting them on clear QAM, right?



Sounds logical.


----------



## toadfannc

Sinclair owned WLFL CW 22 HD launched today for TWC Raleigh (channel 222).


----------



## SouthPaW1227

I found out that the Verizon naked DSL in Durham isn't available in Raleigh, and although the AT&T/Bellsouth shindig should eventually get naked DSL to Raleigh, it's not yet.


At any rate, a 1.5Mbps cable service is reportedly available from TWC for $29.99/month -- good enough for me










Aside from all that, what's it running you TWC customers per month that have:

- high-speed internet (and which flavor, the Lite or regular, what?)

- digital cable w/ HD package

- any premium channels


Seriously, TWC, DirecTV (by far the worse), and Dish have such ambiguous sites regarding pricing packages. DirecTV's site seriously doesn't even work most of the time...argh.


It's tough because TWC doesn't have ESPN2-HD nor ESPN-U (HUGE deals for me), and while Dish HD gives you an HD DVR free, they don't have locals in HD, and while DirecTV charges $199 for its HD DVR, they have all the locals in HD.


For heavens sake I'd like just one monopoly who would charge me $5 a month more and give me everything I want.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At any rate, a 1.5Mbps cable service is reportedly available from TWC for $29.99/month -- good enough for me



Link? The "Roadrunner Lite" I thought was $24.95 and 768k...the regular is $39.95 (with cable), not sure the official speed though.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Sup man










Yeah, that's what I was referring to. I'm fairly sure they advertise 1.5Mbps, but actual throughput is around 768kbps.


----------



## DonB2

For a package deal of Phone, internet , and cable:

Road Runner - $34.95

Road Runner Turbo(6 megs down) - $49.90 (39.95 + 9.95) a month for 12 months.

Road Runner Lite (1.5) - $29.95 a month for 12 months

------------------------------------------------------------

Digital Cable $39.95 a month for 12 months.

Road Runner Lite (1.5 Mbps) $29.95 a month for 12 months.

Digital Phone Unlimited Carolinas $29.95 a month for 12 months. (Unlimited Carolina only- $10.00 more per month for Nationwide

Total $99.85


-------------------------------------------------------


The 29.95 for each part of the bundle is the basic for each group

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr.../bundling.html 


But than if you go to just Road runner and you are a new customer you can get Road Runner Turbo for $34.95 a month for 12 months.


So basically you pay more for road runner Turbo with a Package deal then separately? This does not make since.


-DoNb2


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ................... and while Dish HD gives you an HD DVR free, they don't have locals in HD, and while DirecTV charges $199 for its HD DVR, they have all the locals in HD.



The operative word with Dish Network is that they offer some of the hd locals but not all of them.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Right, but who wants a half-done package? I want 'em all.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For a package deal of Phone, internet , and cable:
> 
> Road Runner - $34.95
> 
> Road Runner Turbo(6 megs down) - $49.90 (39.95 + 9.95) a month for 12 months.
> 
> Road Runner Lite (1.5) - $29.95 a month for 12 months
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Digital Cable $39.95 a month for 12 months.
> 
> Road Runner Lite (1.5 Mbps) $29.95 a month for 12 months.
> 
> Digital Phone Unlimited Carolinas $29.95 a month for 12 months. (Unlimited Carolina only- $10.00 more per month for Nationwide
> 
> Total $99.85
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The 29.95 for each part of the bundle is the basic for each group
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr.../bundling.html
> 
> 
> But than if you go to just Road runner and you are a new customer you can get Road Runner Turbo for $34.95 a month for 12 months.
> 
> 
> So basically you pay more for road runner Turbo with a Package deal then separately? This does not make since.
> 
> 
> -DoNb2



Were TWC that simple. How many digital boxes do you get? I think one is included, then tack on $7 (? is that still right, been a bit since I checked). Plus a DVR fee, plus HD package.


In my attempts to price compare, I've run into similar issues to the original poster. It's not clear from the TWC site what my cost is for 2 rooms (bedroom with digital cable, living room with HD-DVR), HD, DVR service. You can only price out a DigiPic package, then check ala carte prices, but they don't tell you which ala carte bits are included in the actual DigiPic.


DirecTV is a bit simpler as it is a flat fee for each extra receiver, so your price is base package + DVR + HD + (receiver fee x (rooms - 1) ).


----------



## DonB2

gstelmack,


TWC does not sound too simple to me. Still don't understand why single pricing on Road Runner Turbo is less than package pricing.


DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Right, but who wants a half-done package? I want 'em all.



You do get them all with OTA + 2 via SAT (4 when they reach a deal). I have been enjoying the CW in HD ever since I switched to DISH many, many months ago + the 31 other HD channels.

But you are right if you don't have an OTA you are screwed, then again you are probably in the wrong forum as any true HD enthusist would spring for an indoor OTA at the least.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

I'm just skeptical as to how many OTA channels I could actually get in Holly Springs with a simple, indoor antenna. I'm not flanking some lightning rod up my house










Anyone know how easy OTA signals come in in Holly Springs? This is likely where I'm relocating to.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sinclair owned WLFL CW 22 HD launched today for TWC Raleigh (channel 222).



Not down here on the Fayetteville system (Yet).


----------



## DonB2

SouthPaW1227 ,


Assuming the 3 story estates are not taller than the trees they replace by the time you get here....


I am in Holly Springs and down below normal elevation with plenty of tall trees around my house and I get 5,11,17,22,28,47, and 50 with my 4228 pointed more or less towards the Garner Farm.


The antenna is in my attic and I use a CM booster. I receive with a Samsung DTB-H260F.


My biggest issues are heavy rain and wind.


PBS 4.1 comes in ok but I will not say that I get it 100 percent without moving antenna.


This is my winter reception. Things will change when the leaves get back on the trees. I have not owned this Samsung receiver long enough to know how well it works in summer.



I previously used my Pioneer TV's built in ATSC tuner and it worked pretty good for the major stations with 11.1 giving me issues now and than and 4.1 (PBS) always being a issue to the point that I had separate antennas and a A/B switch.



-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn

I just noticed tonight that WLFL/CW has finally appeared on TWC digital tier - channel 222.


It lists some prime time shows in the guide as HD, but the presentation that I saw of tonight's shows (at around 11pm when I noticed it was there) was clearly a regular SD feed.


At least it's preferable to he horrible signal on it's regular TW channel.


----------



## posg

Not only is WLFL-DT on TWC, but so is WRDC-DT.


When I did a digital "channel add" this morning on my direct tuner connection, it added C22.1 and C28.1 ("C" being Sony's indicator for a cable channel). WRDC-DT does not yet show up in the Passport guide, so therefore cannot be accessed through the set-top box as of yet.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed tonight that WLFL/CW has finally appeared on TWC digital tier - channel 222.
> 
> 
> It lists some prime time shows in the guide as HD, but the presentation that I saw of tonight's shows (at around 11pm when I noticed it was there) was clearly a regular SD feed.
> 
> 
> At least it's preferable to he horrible signal on it's regular TW channel.



Currently, the only HD on 22 is the CW network feeds which run 8-10 PM and a little earlier on Sundays. Don't expect much more than that for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just skeptical as to how many OTA channels I could actually get in Holly Springs with a simple, indoor antenna. I'm not flanking some lightning rod up my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how easy OTA signals come in in Holly Springs? This is likely where I'm relocating to.



You can get them all from Holly Springs with an attic mounted antennae.


I have an $8 set of rabbit ears antenna in the attic and it picks up all the locals, and the UNC PBS stations.


I've also got a channel master antenna that picks up some of Greensboro/High Point's stations. Useful since they sometimes show different NFL games and college games.


Where are you from in WV??


----------



## DonB2

"It looks like WRDC 28.1 MYRDC OTA went 720p HD today. Caught me totally off guard when flipping channels just now."


What was it before this?


-DonB2


----------



## SouthPaW1227




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get them all from Holly Springs with an attic mounted antennae.
> 
> 
> I have an $8 set of rabbit ears antenna in the attic and it picks up all the locals, and the UNC PBS stations.
> 
> 
> I've also got a channel master antenna that picks up some of Greensboro/High Point's stations. Useful since they sometimes show different NFL games and college games.
> 
> 
> Where are you from in WV??



That sounds good...would Garner be about the same way, you think? We're looking at Holly Springs, Garner, and possibly Knightdale as far as places to relocate.


I'm not from WV -- I was actually born & raised about an hour inland from the Outer Banks of NC, went to school at NC State, took a job near Charleston, WV 9 months ago, and cannot WAIT to get back to NC. I took the job b/c of the cash, but boy I'm happy to be moving back into civilization.


On another note: anyone know about how long the commute from Knightdale to RTP is now w/ the new I-540 extension?


----------



## DonB2

SouthPaW1227,


If you move to Garner you will be sitting under most of the towers except PBS and maybe PAX.


Have you been to Raleigh lately? Things have changed alot - traffic wise-around here in the past 6 years that I have been here.


-DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRDC-DT does not yet show up in the Passport guide, so therefore cannot be accessed through the set-top box as of yet.



I'm guessing that WRDC-DT will be on channel 228 when it shows up.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sounds good...would Garner be about the same way, you think? We're looking at Holly Springs, Garner, and possibly Knightdale as far as places to relocate.
> 
> 
> I'm not from WV -- I was actually born & raised about an hour inland from the Outer Banks of NC, went to school at NC State, took a job near Charleston, WV 9 months ago, and cannot WAIT to get back to NC. I took the job b/c of the cash, but boy I'm happy to be moving back into civilization.
> 
> 
> On another note: anyone know about how long the commute from Knightdale to RTP is now w/ the new I-540 extension?



I grew up in Point Pleasant WV so i understand! !



I would guess that commute could be 30-45 minutes.. Unless there is an accident, which happens about once a week.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Yeah, that's what I'm hearing, and it's unfortunate. The house prices there are awesome, but up near 45 mins/day commute is just too much for me. Sadly, I think Fuquay is ~45 mins. also.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SouthPaW1227,
> 
> 
> If you move to Garner you will be sitting under most of the towers except PBS and maybe PAX.
> 
> 
> Have you been to Raleigh lately? Things have changed alot - traffic wise-around here in the past 6 years that I have been here.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



^ I visited Raleigh about 2 weeks ago for the weekend, as I was down interviewing for the job that I ended up taking and start next month, but didn't spend much time just cruising around and unfortunately didn't make it over the new I-540 extension. I lived in Raleigh from '03-'06, though, so I know the traffic nightmares well. Was your comment referring to traffic improvements or worsening?


----------



## DonB2

"worsening"


There is talk of making the unfinished extension of 540 to Holly Springs a toll road.


This is suppose to speed up the construction by ten years.


They patted themselves on the back for "completing" 55 from Holly Springs up to RTP.


Well yeah it is better in some sections but so much business has cropped up and the inevitable addition of traffic lights that it really is not an improvement.


Oh and it is still one lane each way thru Apex.


I am always amazed at how quickly a development goes in while highway construction is stalled.


So did you work out a deal with your new job to work from home part of the week?


On the bright side it is a nice Springy day today!!!!










-Donb2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is talk of making the unfinished extension of 540 to Holly Springs a toll road.
> 
> 
> This is suppose to speed up the construction by ten years.



I think the 540 toll road is a great idea if it relieves some of the congestion.


It usually takes me about 10 minutes to get to work and about 12 minutes to get home.










We looked all over, but decided to stay closer to RTP. 45 minutes each way was just not acceptable. Good luck on your house search.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^^ Yeah, the toll deal would suck bigtime...I guess we're at their mercy, though.


My job will eventually lend itself to being manageable from home some of the time, thankfully, so I'm looking forward to that day for sure!










^ I would stay in a nice part of Durham in a heartbeat -- we'd be close to RTP, great shopping areas, etc. But the schools there are just so much less desirable than ones in Wake Co. it's just amazing, and houses just don't resell as well due to this. If we weren't planning on kids, we'd definitely pick Durham, but as it stands, we want Wake Co. school so we're forced to live a half hour out to get a place that's not 100 years old or in the ghetto. Sucks, but it's life.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "It looks like WRDC 28.1 MYRDC OTA went 720p HD today. Caught me totally off guard when flipping channels just now."
> 
> 
> What was it before this?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Up until Tuesday 20th they were only broadcasting in 480i SD digital OTA.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L,


Thanks - so basically they use to be what ION has now.


BTW - Not that you may care- but PAX/ION has some new broadcasting. 47.3 is a healthy life style format. 47.2 is Cubo a 24/7 cartoon channel., 47.4 is mostly moving scenery with backgroud music and an occasional verse of scripture thrown in. They do have some nice screen shots on 47.4 from Colorado and also Nova Scotia.


They are doing prime time with a boxing show on Saturday.


Also Charlies A's has been replaced with KungFu.


None of this may be considered Top Quality but it is an digital OTA alternative for those of us on a OTA budget.


-DoN2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently, the only HD on 22 is the CW network feeds which run 8-10 PM and a little earlier on Sundays. Don't expect much more than that for the foreseeable future.



I expect very little so I can't be disappointed!


If it's HD during prime time, I'll take that over not HD at any time.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L,
> 
> 
> Thanks - so basically they use to be what ION has now.



Yep.


> Quote:
> BTW - Not that you may care- but PAX/ION has some new broadcasting. 47.3 is a healthy life style format. 47.2 is Cubo a 24/7 cartoon channel., 47.4 is mostly moving scenery with backgroud music and an occasional verse of scripture thrown in. They do have some nice screen shots on 47.4 from Colorado and also Nova Scotia.



Yep, Cubo started Jan 8th and ION west was replaced with IONLife on Feb 19th.


> Quote:
> They are doing prime time with a boxing show on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Also Charlies A's has been replaced with KungFu.
> 
> 
> None of this may be considered Top Quality but it is an digital OTA alternative for those of us on a OTA budget.
> 
> 
> -DoN2



I liked watching Charlie's Angel (aswell as Green Acres and Growing Pains) but never cared for KungFu. No offence to KungFu fans but David Carradine just moved way to slow to pull off being a expert martial artist. A true martial artist could kick David Carradine upside the head 4/5 times at the least by the time David Carradine threw one hit at the speed he moved.







KungFu was Bruce Lee's idea and was suppose to be the star in it until the studio gave him the shaft.


----------



## DonB2

Daryl L,


Maybe Grasshopper moved slow from having to walk across that "Rice Paper" without tearing it during his training days










-DoNB2


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Daryl L,
> 
> 
> Maybe Grasshopper moved slow from having to walk across that "Rice Paper" without tearing it during his training days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DoNB2



Good point.







It's not a bad show. I watched it when it first aired on tv in the early 70's (no cable back then, just 3 channels, 4 if the weather permited). And yes I'm that old.







It's just not one I remember fondly.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I grew up in Point Pleasant WV so i understand! !
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that commute could be 30-45 minutes.. Unless there is an accident, which happens about once a week.



From my house in Wendell, further east from Knightdale, it is 20-25 mins to RDU airport, and exactly 35 mins to Southpoint Mall in Durham. The new I-540 and US 64-264 Bypass are awesome. Knightdale would be 7-10 mins less commute time if you can miss the I-40 bottleneck at Durham during rush hours. TV-wise, I can see the towers from my roof, PBS is a few degrees off from the others, and oddly I can get the Greenville PBS digital signal just as well when my antenna is looking east.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ That's great to hear. We'll actually be staying in a friend's house in Wendell until we buy our own. I guess Knightdale's back in the running...I'll drive it myself in a few weeks and find out if I can stand it.










So do you use an attic/roof-mounted antenna to get OTA from Wendell, or just a simple indoor antenna?


----------



## DonB2

ION was dropping out on me a little bit this morning. I attribute it to the high winds we are experiencing. - The better half has been showing interest in 47.3.


Oh and it takes me about 45 minutes to get to work near Triangle park from Holly Springs. I take 751 as I don't like 55. When I first moved to Holly Springs 6 years ago it was closer to 30 minutes.


Several roads I take have had their speed limits drop and there are also some more traffic lights I have to deal with - plus construction.


-DonB2


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ That's great to hear. We'll actually be staying in a friend's house in Wendell until we buy our own. I guess Knightdale's back in the running...I'll drive it myself in a few weeks and find out if I can stand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you use an attic/roof-mounted antenna to get OTA from Wendell, or just a simple indoor antenna?



You should know the engineer in me has a big outdoor antenna with a remote controlled rotor. Aarrgh, Aarrgh! Over here you can lock into the DTV's with a bicycle rim on a broom handle. No issue at all south and east of Raleigh. It's the other side of town where everybody lives, that has issues with hills, trees, and what not. (Does anyone remember airplane flutter in analog RF?) I can watch my 17 analog at my mom's house in Bertie county, over 110 miles away, but haven't tested the digitals down there lately. Might try that Sunday when I'm there.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^ Yeah, the toll deal would suck bigtime...I guess we're at their mercy, though.
> 
> 
> My job will eventually lend itself to being manageable from home some of the time, thankfully, so I'm looking forward to that day for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I would stay in a nice part of Durham in a heartbeat -- we'd be close to RTP, great shopping areas, etc. But the schools there are just so much less desirable than ones in Wake Co. it's just amazing, and houses just don't resell as well due to this. If we weren't planning on kids, we'd definitely pick Durham, but as it stands, we want Wake Co. school so we're forced to live a half hour out to get a place that's not 100 years old or in the ghetto. Sucks, but it's life.



You should check Morrisville. I have lived out here since 2000 and it is great being so close to RTP, yet to get to Raleigh take little time as well since you are going against traffic. ALso, you are close to Durham and Chapel Hill for things to do after work.


----------



## DonB2

Lee L ,


Quit bragging!










Hey and the Shiny Diner is not too far away either!! That did it, now I am getting hungry.


-DonB2


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^^ I'd love to move to Morrisville -- there's just a tiny problem. There's exactly FOUR homes between $150k - $225k listed for sale in Morrisville right now. FOUR!


----------



## DonB2

I tested ATSC PAX this morning and got No signal










I hope it was just a short term issue.



-DonB2


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should know the engineer in me has a big outdoor antenna with a remote controlled rotor. Aarrgh, Aarrgh! Over here you can lock into the DTV's with a bicycle rim on a broom handle. No issue at all south and east of Raleigh. It's the other side of town where everybody lives, that has issues with hills, trees, and what not. (Does anyone remember airplane flutter in analog RF?) I can watch my 17 analog at my mom's house in Bertie county, over 110 miles away, but haven't tested the digitals down there lately. Might try that Sunday when I'm there.




I live in Washington NC about 25 miles east of Greenville, 116 miles from the WRAL station. I get the following stations.

WRAL-DT5

WTVD-DT11

WNCN-DT17

WLFL-DT22

WRDC-DT28

WRAY-DT30

WRAZ-DT50

I get these stations from around 4p-10a daily

WRDC usually 24 hrs aday with sometimes going out. Also WRAY

WRAL is usually the 1st station to come in. With WNCN and WTVD being the last.

WRAZ has times it is hard to get.


Im using a channel master 4228 that WRAL gave me from the antenna give away. Im not even in the WRAL market, but me and my father in law both got one.



heres my local DT stations I also get.

WUND-DT 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4, 2.5 (UNC) COLUMBIA

WITN-DT 7.1(NBCHD), 7.2(24/7WX), 7.3(NBCSD) WASHINGTON

WNCT-DT 9.1(CBSHD), 9.2(CW) GREENVILLE

WCTI-DT 12.1(ABCHD), 12.3(ENCTV) NEW BERN

WYDO-DT 14.1(FOXHD) GREENVILLE

WUNM-DT 19.1, 19.2, 19.3, 19.4, 19.5 (UNC) JACKSONVILLE

WUNK-DT 25.1, 25.2, 25.3, 25.4, 25.5 (UNC) GREENVILLE


----------



## DonB2

jamieh1,


Out of curiosity how well do you receive the analog NTSC equivalent of these Raleigh ATSC stations?


i.e. are they watchable 24/7? Or do they get too grainy or snowy to be watchable?


-DonB2


----------



## jamieh1

I cant recieve the analog versions, WRDC 28 comes in at night but is snowy.

My Directv HR20 HD DVR does not tune analog ota. But my old SAMSUNG HD TUNER did.


Does anyone in the Raleigh area get any of the Greenville Washington New Bern channels?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^ I'd love to move to Morrisville -- there's just a tiny problem. There's exactly FOUR homes between $150k - $225k listed for sale in Morrisville right now. FOUR!




My wife and I are having the same issue. We're just now starting the house search and we've been in Morrisville for a few years and want to stay in the area, and stay in an area with good schools since there will probably be a kid in the not so distant future, but we can't find anything over here. Morrisville is all townhouses and apartments (and businesses!). She refuses to live in Garner or that side of town (even though it would be great for me as I work at Wake Tech), but oh well.


On a side note, I just noticed us having CW-HD today >


----------



## kklier

Is anyone else having problems receiving Digital Channels 200-295 from TWC? I have an 8300HD from TWC in Durham.


All I get is a grey screen on those channels. I tried hard booting the DVR, but the status has not changed.


----------



## bigcementpond

It's 8:42am, and there's no trouble with those channels on TWC Raleigh.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Just saw TWC will be showing all NCAA tournament games again for FREE this year. Great news. I think all the games will be in HD this year.


----------



## Erik Garci

Here is what the email from TWC says:


Get EVERY NCAA Tournament Game!

Time Warner Cable and WRAL are giving viewers the opportunity to see EVERY game played during the NCAA college basketball tournament! Time Warner Digital Cable customers can check out the regional action on Ch. 3 (or Ch. 5 in some areas) or watch alternate games on Digital Channels 256-259. This is a college basketball fan's dream come true! Plus, a ton of games will be available in High Definition. Visit our website in March for a complete schedule.


----------



## DonB2

Pax is working for me again so I guess it was just a anomaly.


-DonB2


----------



## AFH

Man I hate the fact that WRAL has the ACC Raycom basketball package b/c shows that I record are preempted to stupid times like 3:07 in the morning. Also, with the ACC tourney coming up, they're not going to show the afternoon soaps, two of which I record. This just reaks of bush league programming. If you're the affiliate for a major network and you're in a top 30 market, why are you carrying college sports programming that conflicts with network programming and that is on throughout the week. I know that basketball is huge here, but damn, let the CW or some other non major affiliate have the package. I don't need CSI to be preempted so that we can watch Miami vs. Georgia Tech.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I hate the fact that WRAL has the ACC Raycom basketball package b/c shows that I record are preempted to stupid times like 3:07 in the morning. Also, with the ACC tourney coming up, they're not going to show the afternoon soaps, two of which I record. This just reaks of bush league programming. If you're the affiliate for a major network and you're in a top 30 market, why are you carrying college sports programming that conflicts with network programming and that is on throughout the week. I know that basketball is huge here, but damn, let the CW or some other non major affiliate have the package. I don't need CSI to be preempted so that we can watch Miami vs. Georgia Tech.



LOL You ain't from 'round here, are you?







(j/k)


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^^ HAH! Welcome to maybe 0.0001% of North Carolina's opinion. Like it not, this is ACC country, and there would be an uprising beyond belief if TWC just ignored the ACC Tourney.


I know how it is though, I'm currently in WV (moving back to NC this weekend!!) and all I see is "stupid Big East" stuff.


----------



## DonB2

AFH ,


I missed the second half of Criminal Minds because of this.


Than when I learned about it I recorded UNIT in the am slot and didn't get it for some unknown reason.


Than recently I actually got Criminal Minds in the AM time slot










-DONB2


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I hate the fact that WRAL has the ACC Raycom basketball package b/c shows that I record are preempted to stupid times like 3:07 in the morning.



I agree! There are times when WRAL preempts a CBS program I really want to see for a game I couldn't care less about. They have extra digital channels. Wonder why they couldn't make network programming available on one of those channels when they use 5 and 5.1 for non-network local/regional games?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I hate the fact that WRAL has the ACC Raycom basketball package b/c shows that I record are preempted to stupid times like 3:07 in the morning.



At least they are preempted to a set time. I've stopped watching "Cold Case" entirely because sports would always delay it by some factor, and I was tired of having to record 2 to 3 hours of material in the hopes of finding it.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

What does WRAL use for advertising during the game? Dicks Sporting Goods?


-DonB2


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does WRAL use for advertising during the game? Dicks Sporting Goods?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Not sure b/c I'm at the gym the time that the games are on.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL You ain't from 'round here, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k)



Wasn't too hard to figure out.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems receiving Digital Channels 200-295 from TWC? I have an 8300HD from TWC in Durham.
> 
> 
> All I get is a grey screen on those channels. I tried hard booting the DVR, but the status has not changed.



Had same problem. Called TWC at 6:45am and was told yes they were working on those channels. It would be resolved by 7am (and was, approx.).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasn't too hard to figure out.




If it's any consolation - I feel the same way (UNIVERSITY of KANSAS graduate).


However, I understand why they do - KU BB in Kansas is about as big as ACC here !


It would be nice if WRAL could use some of their subchannel capacity (for those with digital TV capability) for a simultanaueos showing, but I still would be out of luck - so, I record 3 hours from 2AM to 5AM for CBS network programming, and do alot of fast forwarding....


----------



## SAspinnaker

I just got home from work, and tried to turn on the WRAL news like I always do. I find that I am no longer receiving any digital stations, I normally get 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, and 50.2. Now I only get standard channels, nothing with decimal points.


Is anyone else having this problem, or did my tuner die?


----------



## Yerp

I've got 4.1-4.5, 5.1 and 17.1, but no 11.1 nor 50.1 (50.2) using my QAM tuner. Ah well...hope the situation is resolved soon-ish *shrug*


At least you're not alone


----------



## CCsoftball7

They may be "moving" channels so they can do the entire NCAA tournament in HD. I'll take a little inconvenience now for all the games in HD.


----------



## DonB2

I am guessing the reason WRAL does not use a sub channel to air the Prime time shows during their prime time slot is a bandwidth issue.


One HD and one SD or maybe two is tops it appears.


PAX/ION has about five SD channels simultaneously but Quality suffers.


-DonB2


----------



## Yerp

Yeah, it's not a big deal that they are moving things around, but it's still a little alarming when a channel suddenly doesn't work. It always questions the reliability of my tv's QAM tuner...I haven't have the best luck with electronics lately.


----------



## SugarBowl

Can't they move the channels around, but still have them mapped to their 5.1, 11.1 channel assignments?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't they move the channels around, but still have them mapped to their 5.1, 11.1 channel assignments?



They are still mapped to 5.1, 11.1, etc, which are the virtual channel numbers.


The issue is that your TV needs to know the physical channel numbers that they moved to. Typically, for this to happen, you tell the TV to auto-scan all the channels. After the auto-scan, it knows what physical channel number to tune into when you enter a virtual channel number.


----------



## DonB2

I can't even imagine teaching the better half how to find QAM channels that have moved.


Just the other day she told me to yank the Sirius Radio out of the living room because she can't find the stations she wants on it. "I have a car Sirius radio with house adapter to my stereo in on my Pioneer amp."


Needless to say this did not make me happy. BUT.. I really hate the way my Sirius radio stores preset stations. If you press one of the presets slightly too long it changes the preset. There is no way to lock in a preset. Just try to do it thru a secondary remote and wireless repeater!


Maybe I could program a Macro on another remote that only sends the signal for 1 sec or less.


Or maybe just sell the piece of crap sirius radio with til May left on the contract










-DonB2


----------



## Yerp

Well, there seems to be a problem with QAM and 11.1 and 50.1.


To my surprise, I got a quick response from TWC that they are currently working on some issues that prevent 11.1 and 50.1 from showing up...


"Response:Thank you for contacting us. We have been advised that they are currently working to resolve the issue with the QAM tuner for 11.1 and 50.1."


----------



## DonB2

Yerp.


Wow !! They admit QAM exists!!! I am impressed.










-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yerp.
> 
> 
> Wow !! They admit QAM exists!!! I am impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



if only they would tell TiVo..


----------



## WildBill

Speaking of QAM.

I have 11.1 and 50.1 but 22.1 (CW) disappeared. Anyone know where it is?


----------



## Richard Berg

Hi, new to this thread. Anyone have a list of which channels are available on Time Warner QAM?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, new to this thread. Anyone have a list of which channels are available on Time Warner QAM?



From just last week . Might be worth a little work in the future to scan through at least the last week or so of the thread to find stuff.


----------



## Richard Berg

Sorry, I can't agree with you. In a 239-page thread there's no guarantee scanning the last 10 pages will have enough pertinent info to justify the time commitment. If WildBill is no longer around to keep the 1st post updated, I'll be happy to help set up a static / wiki page...


----------



## larc919

The Durham list linked in message #7077 is basically accurate for Raleigh, so you should find it quite usable for Chapel Hill as well. There are a few differences since TWC seems to make channel assignment additions and changes occasionally. Overall, you can count on the channels available in TWC Basic plus all their digital variations.


----------



## avarga1974

Hi all - I just received my AverTV ExpressCard DVB-T tuner from Australia. It says it cannot automatically scan for channels as it doesn't have the US frequency list. I can do a manual scan but it is asking for the channel's frequency in KHz (example from the help is 533000) and the Bandwidth in MHz (choices are 6, 7 or 8).


Does anyone know where I can find this info for the Raleigh locals ? Is there something out there like lyngsat for OTA ? I've been searching but am coming up blank.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avarga1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - I just received my AverTV ExpressCard DVB-T tuner from Australia. It says it cannot automatically scan for channels as it doesn't have the US frequency list. I can do a manual scan but it is asking for the channel's frequency in KHz (example from the help is 533000) and the Bandwidth in MHz (choices are 6, 7 or 8).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find this info for the Raleigh locals ? Is there something out there like lyngsat for OTA ? I've been searching but am coming up blank.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



http://home1.gte.net/res18h39/channels.htm 


Check the formula at the bottom of that page..


----------



## yampan

Hi guys, new to this thread. I live about 8 miles south of Chapel Hill, just about 3 miles from the UNC tower. There is not TWC in my area, so I am on DTV. My zip code puts me in the Raleigh region.


I am about 40 miles from the Raleigh towers with a lot of mini mountains in between, and the tree line rises above my house. I cannot receive any off air HD with the crappy little antenna DTV gave me. I can get ABC and NBC off satellite, but no CBS or FOX because of affitiate agreements.


Any ideas? Anyone live in my area who somehow gets off air stations? I hate to invest in a big boy antenna and build a extension off my roof, only to have all those stations just read "no signal". Are any of the best antennas able to extract a signal from below the mountain line?


If I'm in the wrong place, please redirect me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to this thread. I live about 8 miles south of Chapel Hill, just about 3 miles from the UNC tower. There is not TWC in my area, so I am on DTV. My zip code puts me in the Raleigh region.
> 
> 
> I am about 40 miles from the Raleigh towers with a lot of mini mountains in between, and the tree line rises above my house. I cannot receive any off air HD with the crappy little antenna DTV gave me. I can get ABC and NBC off satellite, but no CBS or FOX because of affitiate agreements.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone live in my area who somehow gets off air stations? I hate to invest in a big boy antenna and build a extension off my roof, only to have all those stations just read "no signal". Are any of the best antennas able to extract a signal from below the mountain line?
> 
> 
> If I'm in the wrong place, please redirect me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



WRAL and WRAZ cleared their standoff with DTV 3-4 weeks ago. They are both available via sat and should be showing up on your guide provided you have the proper equipment and are signed up for locals service.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avarga1974* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - I just received my AverTV ExpressCard DVB-T tuner from Australia. It says it cannot automatically scan for channels as it doesn't have the US frequency list. I can do a manual scan but it is asking for the channel's frequency in KHz (example from the help is 533000) and the Bandwidth in MHz (choices are 6, 7 or 8).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find this info for the Raleigh locals ? Is there something out there like lyngsat for OTA ? I've been searching but am coming up blank.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here are Cable TV Freq lists (they actually go higher):
http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html 
http://www.qsl.net/atn/library/Broadcast_freqs.htm 


The AverTV ExpressCard DVB-T apparently doesn't do either QAM, Analog NTSC or even Analog PAL,

and DVB-T is entirely different from our ATSC waveform. So it's doubtful you'll get ANYTHING in the U.S.


Another issue is whether it tunes to the CENTER frequency or to the LOWEST frequency in each 6 MHz assignment.

And tuning to the NTSC Visual Carrier would be a third possibility if the card actually did NTSC...


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ cleared their standoff with DTV 3-4 weeks ago. They are both available via sat and should be showing up on your guide provided you have the proper equipment and are signed up for locals service.



Thanks much. I'll check.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone live in my area who somehow gets off air stations? I hate to invest in a big boy antenna and build a extension off my roof, only to have all those stations just read "no signal". Are any of the best antennas able to extract a signal from below the mountain line?



Check out antennaweb.org . Stick in your address and the system will tell you what kind of antenna you need to get all the stations, even if it's a huge tower mounted thing.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ cleared their standoff with DTV 3-4 weeks ago. They are both available via sat and should be showing up on your guide provided you have the proper equipment and are signed up for locals service.



Say, Wilson-Flyer,


I looked in the guide and I see channel 5-WRAL and 50-WRAZ as satellite stations, but they are the old SD, no HD logos. A couple of questions for you.


1. What specific stations should be showing up?

2. Do I need to sign up for HD local stations since this agreement?

3. What do you mean by proper equipment? Isn't my DTV-HD satellite box sufficient? Are you referring to the 5 LNB dish I've heard about?


Thanks again.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say, Wilson-Flyer,
> 
> 
> I looked in the guide and I see channel 5-WRAL and 50-WRAZ as satellite stations, but they are the old SD, no HD logos. A couple of questions for you.
> 
> 
> 1. What specific stations should be showing up?
> 
> 2. Do I need to sign up for HD local stations since this agreement?
> 
> 3. What do you mean by proper equipment? Isn't my DTV-HD satellite box sufficient? Are you referring to the 5 LNB dish I've heard about?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



First question, do you have the HR20 or H20 Directv recievers? B/c if you don't you won't get the HD verisons of WRAL and WRAZ. I have the HR20 and you can get it from Directv from anywhere from 99 to 199 depending on your haggling skills. I got it for 99 but I've been a customer for 2 years. You will also need a 5 lnb dish, but when you order the HR20 they will send out the 5 lnb dish the guy will install everything for you.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First question, do you have the HR20 or H20 Directv recievers? B/c if you don't you won't get the HD verisons of WRAL and WRAZ. I have the HR20 and you can get it from Directv from anywhere from 99 to 199 depending on your haggling skills. I got it for 99 but I've been a customer for 2 years. You will also need a 5 lnb dish, but when you order the HR20 they will send out the 5 lnb dish the guy will install everything for you.



Thanks AFH,


I'd have to check to see which receiver I have, but if I need the 5 LNB dish, I assume I need to get new equipment installed, so I'll call DTV.


P.S. I've been a "valued customer" of DTV for 3 years now. Do you think they will give it to me for free? Just kidding. It's amazing how the cable, satellite, and cell phone companies will let you go on forever with outdated and more expensive and less comrehensive contracts unless you call them and confront them.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks AFH,
> 
> 
> I'd have to check to see which receiver I have, but if I need the 5 LNB dish, I assume I need to get new equipment installed, so I'll call DTV.
> 
> 
> P.S. I've been a "valued customer" of DTV for 3 years now. Do you think they will give it to me for free? Just kidding. It's amazing how the cable, satellite, and cell phone companies will let you go on forever with outdated and more expensive and less comrehensive contracts unless you call them and confront them.



Unless you have an H20 (HD non PVR) or an HR20 (HD PVR) AND a new style 5 LNB dish, you can't get the new HD locals. They are MPEG4 and all older HD receivers are MPEG2 ONLY.


Sorry. The implication I read in your original post was that you already had the right equipment and that you could get the others (11, 4, 17, etc) but just couldn't see 5 and 50 for some reason. My mistake.


There are some pretty sweet deals out there from DTV. I've been a "top-tier" subscriber for 10 years so I got some pretty sweet incented deals. All depends on who you get on the phone. Customer retension makes the sweetest deals as a last resort if you don't get the deal you want from a normal CSR.


Good luck.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to this thread. I live about 8 miles south of Chapel Hill, just about 3 miles from the UNC tower. There is not TWC in my area, so I am on DTV. My zip code puts me in the Raleigh region.
> 
> 
> I am about 40 miles from the Raleigh towers with a lot of mini mountains in between, and the tree line rises above my house. I cannot receive any off air HD with the crappy little antenna DTV gave me. *I can get ABC and NBC off satellite, but no CBS or FOX because of affitiate agreements*.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone live in my area who somehow gets off air stations? I hate to invest in a big boy antenna and build a extension off my roof, only to have all those stations just read "no signal". Are any of the best antennas able to extract a signal from below the mountain line?
> 
> 
> If I'm in the wrong place, please redirect me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Still don't get your post. The normal (SD) stations were never in question. You should have ALWAYS been able to see 5 and 50 SD. Only the 5 and 50 HD feeds were at odds and being held up. The very implication that they were the only ones you couldn't see implies you already have the right equipment.


I'm confused.







What gives?


----------



## whines83

what happened to the free all music channel called tubetv


it was located on 28.2


can anyone else get this channel?


and no this was not a cabletv channel either..lol


it was being picked up with rabbit ears for a good 4 months now poof its gone..


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still don't get your post. The normal (SD) stations were never in question. You should have ALWAYS been able to see 5 and 50 SD. Only the 5 and 50 HD feeds were at odds and being held up. The very implication that they were the only ones you couldn't see implies you already have the right equipment.
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gives?



Yea, you're right, I always got them in SD, just rarely watched them. I just thought from your original post some new HD stations might be there, but I see I need to call and get the new receiver and dish installed. Will do. thanks again.


----------



## yampan

^^^^^P.S. to the above. I called DTV; apparently the installers in my area are out of HR20's or the dish. I got the first appointment for when they are due in-- April 2. Oh well, I've waited this long.


----------



## yampan

Say, AFH, or Wilson-flier, or anybody out there,


After I ordered the HR20, I looked it up on Amazon and read some pretty scathing reviews-- many people saying it's a piece of junk. Did I make a mistake? Should I cancel this while I still can and wait until a better unit is out?


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whines83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what happened to the free all music channel called tubetv
> 
> 
> it was located on 28.2
> 
> 
> can anyone else get this channel?
> 
> 
> and no this was not a cabletv channel either..lol
> 
> 
> it was being picked up with rabbit ears for a good 4 months now poof its gone..



They were being carried as a subchannel to 28, which is a Sinclair owned station and as of Jan 1st, Sinclair terminated their contract to carry The Tube on their stations (presumably to dedicate full bandwidth for the HD channel, haha!)


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say, AFH, or Wilson-flier, or anybody out there,
> 
> 
> After I ordered the HR20, I looked it up on Amazon and read some pretty scathing reviews-- many people saying it's a piece of junk. Did I make a mistake? Should I cancel this while I still can and wait until a better unit is out?



If you have DirecTV and you want to record *all* the HD available from DirecTV the HR20 is the only game in town. If you can get OTA reception for the local HD channels you might consider the older (but IMHO vastly superior) HR10-250 (the HD TiVo). The HR10-250 can't receive or record the new MPEG4 channels, but the reviews on it are much better. You can't buy an HR10-250 from DirecTV anymore, so if you want one you'll have to look on eBay.


I recently switched from DirecTV to TWC (long story involving a commute to Las Vegas for work), and I have a HR10-250 I'm not using. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have DirecTV and you want to record *all* the HD available from DirecTV the HR20 is the only game in town. If you can get OTA reception for the local HD channels you might consider the older (but IMHO vastly superior) HR10-250 (the HD TiVo). The HR10-250 can't receive or record the new MPEG4 channels, but the reviews on it are much better. You can't buy an HR10-250 from DirecTV anymore, so if you want one you'll have to look on eBay.
> 
> 
> I recently switched from DirecTV to TWC (long story involving a commute to Las Vegas for work), and I have a HR10-250 I'm not using. If you're interested, PM me.



Actually, I can't get any over air HD stations where I live, nor do I have TWC in the area, so I must get everything via the satellite. Problem is I'm on a 3 LNB dish with a regular HD receiver (generic, but I think it's made by Samsung). It's extremely reliable but no local channels. Just wondering if I'm opening a can of worms with this unit. Maybe if it ain't broken I shouldn't fix it!


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say, AFH, or Wilson-flier, or anybody out there,
> 
> 
> After I ordered the HR20, I looked it up on Amazon and read some pretty scathing reviews-- many people saying it's a piece of junk. Did I make a mistake? Should I cancel this while I still can and wait until a better unit is out?



Greetings from Rocky Mount. I had a HR20 installed about 3 weeks ago along with the 5lnb dish. I, too, have heard the horrible reviews on the HR20, but it works for me. Granted, it is NO TiVo, but it hasn't missed a recording for me yet.


My only issue is, currently, the signal for the spot beam of locals isn't all that great here. Getting about 59% signal for HD locals. I'm told that when DirecTV launches their new birds this year, they will correct that by moving HD locals to a proper spot beam with better coverage. Until then, I have to baby sit my HD local recordings (cancel and move them to the SD locals when light rain is moving in). But, I can live with that for a few months.


Cheers


-Matt


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't agree with you. In a 239-page thread there's no guarantee scanning the last 10 pages will have enough pertinent info to justify the time commitment. If WildBill is no longer around to keep the 1st post updated, I'll be happy to help set up a static / wiki page...




Hello Richard, yes I still exist.










Good point about the front-page. I am going to rework the initial post a bit. I started to about 3 months ago and was interrupted by work. I will post obvious info, some links to pertinent posts and perhaps with permission from others links to their info. More to follow shortly.


I like the WIKI idea and wish Vbulletin software could blend in a WIKI front-page where we could all contribute. That would be very cool evolution of forum posting software.


I was also considering a Wikipedia entry for Raleigh/Durham HDTV. Not sure if that would be better than an individual hosting it or not. Thoughts???


I might ask one of the Sr. administrators if they would like to suggest a forum standard for the local HDTV wikipedia entries. That could be a fairly good use of talent across the board. They might even want to setup the initial pages and then insert a initial post into all of the local threads and point to the local wikipedia entry and see if the local communities would consider banding together to keep their information up to date.


I think something like a WIKI page is preferred as a forum is not the best way to find an overview of local info. A forum is generally intended for question/answer sessions but after a while everyone gets tired of answering the same questions.

Folks also get tired of trying to find a relevant post via the search. The search tool IS powerful, especially within a thread but too often it can become a bit much to wade through.


Bill


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say, AFH, or Wilson-flier, or anybody out there,
> 
> 
> After I ordered the HR20, I looked it up on Amazon and read some pretty scathing reviews-- many people saying it's a piece of junk. Did I make a mistake? Should I cancel this while I still can and wait until a better unit is out?



I too was worried about that when I order mine back in earlier Jan. However, the posts over at Dbstalk were very informative. With all of the software updates that the HR20 has had, it's has gone from being unreliable to pretty stable. I too once had the HR10-250 from summer 04- summer 06 and in my never to be hubble opinion, the HR20 is a better overall reciever. I have my network connected to it and I'm able to play songs from my computer using the HR20 b/c of the ethernet port on the back of the HR20. The over user interface is miles better than the HR10 or that HD Dvr that I used for a while from TWC.


Don't worry. If you have any problems you can always have Directv send you a new one. Also, the folks over at Dbstalk are very helpful and Directv also lets them know when software updates are coming.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings from Rocky Mount. I had a HR20 installed about 3 weeks ago along with the 5lnb dish. I, too, have heard the horrible reviews on the HR20, but it works for me. Granted, it is NO TiVo, but it hasn't missed a recording for me yet.
> 
> 
> My only issue is, currently, the signal for the spot beam of locals isn't all that great here. Getting about 59% signal for HD locals. I'm told that when DirecTV launches their new birds this year, they will correct that by moving HD locals to a proper spot beam with better coverage. Until then, I have to baby sit my HD local recordings (cancel and move them to the SD locals when light rain is moving in). But, I can live with that for a few months.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> -Matt



Thanks Matt,

Thanks AFH,


I feel a lot better now. Maybe to hedge my bets I'll call and find out how much it would cost to keep my present HD receiver and just add the HR20, running in one new line. That way I could keep my old one connected through component to my AV/R, along with my DVR and DVD. The HR20 could run through HDMI and get the new channels. Then if the HR20 craps out, I won't be without TV, just what I don't have now. I could run that for 6 mos. or until I felt the new unit was worthy of our sole dependence on it. Then I could switch it over and use the other line in for the dual tuner. I would still be able to record now on the HR20 and watch TV on the old one. Anyone see a downside to this, other than spending a little extra per month for a while?


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt,
> 
> Thanks AFH,
> 
> 
> I feel a lot better now. Maybe to hedge my bets I'll call and find out how much it would cost to keep my present HD receiver and just add the HR20, running in one new line. That way I could keep my old one connected through component to my AV/R, along with my DVR and DVD. The HR20 could run through HDMI and get the new channels. Then if the HR20 craps out, I won't be without TV, just what I don't have now. I could run that for 6 mos. or until I felt the new unit was worthy of our sole dependence on it. Then I could switch it over and use the other line in for the dual tuner. I would still be able to record now on the HR20 and watch TV on the old one. Anyone see a downside to this, other than spending a little extra per month for a while?



No, no downside that I could see. I have the HR20 downstairs as my only dvr that I use to record my HD programs and some SD stuff. I also have a Directv SD Tivo upstairs that I use to record other SD shows and to act as a back up to the dvr downstairs. But, I've had that Directv SD Tivo since 2003 and when I got the HR10-250 in 04 I began using the SD Tivo as a back and as additional capacity for SD programs that I don't won't taking up the HD dvr's harddrive space. So what you're doing makes since to me.


I'm confident enough in the HR20 that I plan on getting another one before the college football season begins so that I can put it in one of my rooms upstairs and pair it with a 32in LCD that I plan to get before the season starts.


----------



## SAspinnaker

Does anyone have any more news about the disappearance of HD channels that I normally pick up with my QAM tuner? I got 17.1 back, but I'm still missing CBS, ABC, and Fox. Could it have something to do with the power outage the morning they became unavailable?


----------



## larc919

I'm getting all those channels on Raleigh TWC via QAM.


----------



## jamieh1

H 2 0 Directv owners


There is a beta version software update available now until 2:30a and Sunday night 11p-2:30a that will give you interactive features and other updates to the H20.

force the update by resetting the box then hot 02468 on remote at welcome screen.


DO NOT DO THIS FORCE METHOD AGAIN AFTER THE NEW UPDATE, THIS MAY CAUSE THE H20 TO CRASH, BRICK,


This is a large update and you should go to www.dbstalk.com 

to the directv cutting edge forum for more on this.


If you have a problem do not call directv, the CSRs have no info on this update. It is a test version not released nationally yet.


Reports on www.chat.dbstalk.com 

are positive so far.


----------



## jamieh1

H 2 0 Directv owners


There is a beta version software update available now until 2:30a and Sunday night 11p-2:30a that will give you interactive features and other updates to the H20.

force the update by resetting the box then hot 02468 on remote at welcome screen.


DO NOT DO THIS FORCE METHOD AGAIN AFTER THE NEW UPDATE, THIS MAY CAUSE THE H20 TO CRASH, BRICK,


This is a large update and you should go to www.dbstalk.com 

to the directv cutting edge forum for more on this.


If you have a problem do not call directv, the CSRs have no info on this update. It is a test version not released nationally yet.


Reports on www.chat.dbstalk.com 

are positive so far.


features reported so far


interactive

new logos

faster guide

game lounge



interactive channels

MIX Channels-toggle 8 screens and change the audio, direct link to channel

114/201 interactive support channel

115 interactive ad channel

622 YES

794-799 NASCAR HOTPASS features

700s NCAA MMM interactive

700s NFL ST

during US Open tennis, mix channel and stats


ACTIVE BUTTON-weather by city, horoscope, lottery, PPV, 101



ONCE UPDATE IS DONE THE RESOLUTION WILL have been change to 480, SO YOU HAVE TO GO BACK AND SET IT LIKE YOU HAD IT


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

WARNING TO ALL WHO READ THE ABOVE BETA POST FOR THE H20


This update has bricked a few receivers and has caused some to lose their MPEG4 locals. Others are working fine. I would suggest that if you're unwilling to live on the absolute cutting edge (and willing to potentially BLEED) to AVOID this beta until it shakes out. You COULD potentially make your H20 unusable. We don't even know if those that are broken and are breaking CAN be fixed yet. You have been warned.









www.dbstalk.com


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

As for the comments above regarding the stability and usability of the HR20...


I owned an HD DTV Tivo since the day they came out. Worked fine but I'm a ReplayTV guy so my opinion of the entire Tivo interface is somewhat skewed compared to others. My HD Tivo worked fine and it did its job but when our locals became available in MPEG4 from DTV and a change was necessary to get them (I get them fine OTA, BTW. I wanted the additional compression when recording that MPEG4 provides), I sold my H10 and bought 3 HR20s w/o hesitation.


If you've hung out here at AVS very long (and I've been here since virtually the beginning), you know we're a very picky bunch. Our sister forum for DBS ( www.dbstalk.com ) is no different. The squeaky wheel gets the oil as the old saying goes and guys here and there aren't afraid to make noise. Over at DBS Talk, we actually have the ear of DTV so people are atimate (sp?) with regards to the problems and anomolies they see and have.


Tendacy is for the folks here and there, by their very nature, to be a little more picky than the _average joe_ (and that's being *nice*! LOL).


I've never had a problem with making my HR20s do what I want them to do. While some people's problems are certainly legitimate, I believe that many of the issues blamed on the HR20 are actually the fault of the HD locals being uploaded to DTV, re-encoded as MPEG4 and shot back down. Many of the problems are probably in the original MPEG2 upload from their respective affiliates. The HR20 has some minor issues; don't get me wrong and it is certainly a _work in progress_ but progress is good. There's no reason not to take the dive now.










You are more blessed than you might realize in that we live in arguably the *most mature* locals HD market in the entire country (thank you WRAL for pushing the pocket and forcing everybody's _hand_). I see a LOT of problems being blamed on the HR20 that we had 4-5 years ago in this market with the old DTC-100s and the like. the problems mostly weren't the receivers at all but rather the learning curve and growing pains being experienced by our local affiliates as they grew up on the tech. They *all* worked hard and they have the kinks out now. I know how hard they worked. Ask ENG17 and the guys in the control room at WRAL. I virtually had both of them on speed dial for almost 2 years! LOL


You're in a mature market. We've got our ducks in a row. A lot of markets don't and I mean even many of the LARGE markets. Don't expect to see anywhere near the problems you're reading about here. We just aren't having many of the issues you will read about with the HR20. Same hardware and same firmware that the _problem children_ have. You do the math and tell me what the problem is (for the *most* part but granted, *not* all).


Get your HR20 and jump in. The water's fine!


----------



## fmoraes

Did anybody lose CW-HD (222)? When I try to tune it, it gives me a gray screen and no content. It also takes a while to switch to another channel.


My DVR is a 8300HD.


Any ideas?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody lose CW-HD (222)? When I try to tune it, it gives me a gray screen and no content. It also takes a while to switch to another channel.
> 
> 
> My DVR is a 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I regulary get grey screens on varying channels. I think it has to do with signal strength or possibly loose connections. If I flip through the 100's, there are quite a few channels that give me the grey screen.


----------



## ENDContra

So WRDCs new HD channel is showing up via QAM on TWC (or at least it was at one point, I havent checked to see if its not now)....are they planning to officially add it anytime soon? Theres honestly nothing on it that Id have much interest in seeing, but it would still be nice to have.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So WRDCs new HD channel is showing up via QAM on TWC (or at least it was at one point, I havent checked to see if its not now)....are they planning to officially add it anytime soon? Theres honestly nothing on it that Id have much interest in seeing, but it would still be nice to have.



I'd be interrested in DVR-ing Elton John's 60th birthday concert that's airing on MNTV on April 5th (possibly in HD...who knows), so as long as they get it up by then, I'm golden.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I regulary get grey screens on varying channels. I think it has to do with signal strength or possibly loose connections. If I flip through the 100's, there are quite a few channels that give me the grey screen.



the whole digital tier was down again tonight for a while. It's the second time it's happened in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anybody lose CW-HD (222)? When I try to tune it, it gives me a gray screen and no content. It also takes a while to switch to another channel.
> 
> 
> My DVR is a 8300HD.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



It's not just you as I lost mine as well. I'm also in Cary and all other stations are tuning fine. I know my signal is OK as I had a tech out a couple of weeks ago. Anyone else having issues?


SA-8300HD DVR also.


Jeff


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the whole digital tier was down again tonight for a while. It's the second time it's happened in the past couple of weeks.



It went down in Durham also, just after 1am. The Basic and Standard channels still worked (2 thru 76, and a few others).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any more news about the disappearance of HD channels that I normally pick up with my QAM tuner? I got 17.1 back, but I'm still missing CBS, ABC, and Fox. Could it have something to do with the power outage the morning they became unavailable?



Do you have one of the QAM tuners that actually re-maps cable channels from their "real" channel number to their virtual channel? Eg, 5.1 rather than 85.2, and 17.1 rather than 111.1? Maybe that is the problem? I have a crusty 3+ year old QAM tuner which ignores the virtual channels, and just tunes by the "real" channel, and I have not noticed any interruptions.


Drew


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have one of the QAM tuners that actually re-maps cable channels from their "real" channel number to their virtual channel? Eg, 5.1 rather than 85.2, and 17.1 rather than 111.1? Maybe that is the problem? I have a crusty 3+ year old QAM tuner which ignores the virtual channels, and just tunes by the "real" channel, and I have not noticed any interruptions.
> 
> 
> Drew




I've got this tv: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1134702498404 


I don't know how to tell what type of QAM tuner it has. I got the tv about a month ago and up until last Wednesday I had been receving channels 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, and 50.2 (the four major networks in HD). Now all I have is 17.1


Did Time Warner do something to mess this up for me? Does anyone have any experience calling them and trying to get these channels back, I'm not sure if I am supposed to be getting them for free anyway.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> up until last Wednesday I had been receving channels 5.1, 11.1, 17.1, and 50.2 (the four major networks in HD). Now all I have is 17.1



By the "17.1", it sounds like your tuner tries to pay attention to the virtual channel stuff on QAM, which mine doesn't. Since I'm having no troubles, I wonder if the problem lies somewhere in the virtual channel mapping stuff..


Drew


----------



## Yerp

Do another auto-scan of your channels again. That should clear things up. The same thing happened to my tv as well, but an another autoscan corrected everything.


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do another auto-scan of your channels again. That should clear things up. The same thing happened to my tv as well, but an another autoscan corrected everything.



I've done this 4 or 5 times. Usually everyday when I get home from work to see if it picks them up again. Trying again now, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I guess the only option left is to call Time Warner.


Update: I am now also getting Fox and ABC again, but not where they used to be. They are on channels 113.1 and 113.4. I'm still missing CBS, which I am definitely going to need before the Masters in April. I take it that those two channels in the hundreds have something to do with the "mapping" mentioned earlier. I looked through every channel on my tv, took an hour, to try to find WRAL (CBS), but couldn't find it. Does anyone know what channel it is supposed to be "mapped" to, since I am not picking up 5.1 anymore?


----------



## WildBill

Raleigh (and Durham) folks.

I have begun the update to the first post. How much you wish to reference it is your choice. I certainly don't wish any glory and would rather the first post in each thread be more of a group effort than attributed to an individual. I actually sent a note to David Bott and asked if he could somehow intertwine a WIKI like function into the top of each local post.


As it is today... Please feel free to send me a private message with interesting information to post. I would rather steer clear of opinions and keep it fairly objective. If you know of an interesting link or a post pointing out something that can not be said much better, send me a private message and in it please "PRE WRITE" the piece you wish me to post. I will try to give credit wherever asked and will quickly remove any links or information that causes confusion, is wrong or causes excessive debate.


Enjoy


Bill


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Update: I am now also getting Fox and ABC again, but not where they used to be. They are on channels 113.1 and 113.4. I'm still missing CBS



Punch in 85.2 and see if that gets WRAL-HD for you.


BTW, the available list for Durham QAM channels on TWC isn't recent enough to show the physical locations for WLFL-HD and WRDC-HD. Can somebody furnish those numbers? They were coming in on 22.1 and 28.1 respectively, but are no longer. My QAM maps to actual broadcast channel designations, but I suspect that's not available in the cable digital signal unless TWC makes it available. 50.1 went out, but is available at 113.4.


Thanks for your help.


EDIT: I think I answered my own question. WRDC-HD is at 77.2. I think WLFL-HD is supposed to be at 77.1, but there's currently no programming there although it's a "live" channel.


----------



## gillcup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not just you as I lost mine as well. I'm also in Cary and all other stations are tuning fine. I know my signal is OK as I had a tech out a couple of weeks ago. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> 
> SA-8300HD DVR also.
> 
> 
> Jeff



CW HD 222 is grey for me too. All other HD channels are fine including HD Tier.


Mark


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Punch in 85.2 and see if that gets WRAL-HD for you.



Nope, I do get WRAL on 78.11, but it's not HD.


----------



## WildBill

SAspinnaker,

I just rescanned with my LG unit (OTA and QAM STB receiver) and my Sony HDTV (I live in Apex) and only have the TWC basic package (not even standard) and I get all the normal channels. CBS, ABC, FOX, PBS, MYRDC, NBC. (CW comes and goes)


However, I JUST got back at 10pm from helping a friend unload his new 65" Mits. 1080p model. He lives on my same street and is 5 houses away.


He has standard cable and we did a scan and I was telling him about all the HD channels he would get without even getting the TWC HD box.

Low and behold he only picked up FOX and ABC. Just like you report.


While here at home, I am staring at WRAL-HD on 5.1 on my Sony.

The only difference I can see is I have basic and he has standard but I know others on this forum have standard and get the QAM channels I get.


This is weird, very weird.


At my friends house on ABC we did see some digital artifacts. His signal could be low. We are going to check that tomorrow.


----------



## selektor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done this 4 or 5 times. Usually everyday when I get home from work to see if it picks them up again. Trying again now, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I guess the only option left is to call Time Warner.



I got a new TV Saturday, ran autoscan and was able to get all the channels from the referenced list of available channels on TWC. Last night, after watching CSI in HD, I decided to run autoscan again (my tuner doesn't seem to be pulling in the program info so I thought I would try again). No more CBS 85.2










I guess I'm in the same boat. I am running the cable straight to the TV without a cablebox, my cable service is included in my condo dues and I think it's the standard pkg.


----------



## WildBill

Speaking to the QAM reception issues...

I sent a note to WRAL. While the engineers at WRAL do not post much anymore in the forum they have assisted TWC engineers in the past with issues. Or perhaps they just have the right engineering contacts to make, while we struggle thru customer service with TWC and occasionally get 'lost'.


For those of you with the QAM issue, I WOULD call TWC. The more voices complaining the better.


----------



## Toastyone

Does anyone know if Fox 50 has changed their signal direction for OTA signals? Last night I turned on the TV to watch 24 and it was extremely choppy, so much so that I had to switch to regular old non-hdtv







24 is the only show I watch on Fox and it came in fine last week and I have not turned the antenna or anything...so I am guessing it is something on Fox's end....


----------



## selektor

My call to TWC went nowhere.


TWC: There is no channel 85.2. WRAL HD is in the 200 range, you'll need a digital cablebox to receive it. BTW, we don't even show you subscribed to cable service (


----------



## DonB2

"My call to TWC went nowhere. "


Well when you think you are a monoply you can say , do , and charge what you want.


IMHO,


Donb2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toastyone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Fox 50 has changed their signal direction for OTA signals? Last night I turned on the TV to watch 24 and it was extremely choppy, so much so that I had to switch to regular old non-hdtv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 is the only show I watch on Fox and it came in fine last week and I have not turned the antenna or anything...so I am guessing it is something on Fox's end....




Perhaps the heavy winds turned the antenna for you. Unfortunately I was not watching Fox 50 last night and no TV after Heroes. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selektor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My call to TWC went nowhere.
> 
> 
> TWC: There is no channel 85.2. WRAL HD is in the 200 range, you'll need a digital cablebox to receive it. BTW, we don't even show you subscribed to cable service (


----------



## NC Jim

Wasn't there this morning and is there now on 228...the second Sinclair station appears to be up and running on the guide and through the box.


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by Toastyone

Does anyone know if Fox 50 has changed their signal direction for OTA signals? Last night I turned on the TV to watch 24 and it was extremely choppy, so much so that I had to switch to regular old non-hdtv 24 is the only show I watch on Fox and it came in fine last week and I have not turned the antenna or anything...so I am guessing it is something on Fox's end.... "


24 was my favorite show on FOX and I could not wait to watch it. But this year it has just gotten to personal and violent for the better half to want to watch.


The auger drill going thru Cloe's ex-husbands shoulder was the icing on the cake.


So it is with great sadness that I can not tell you how well Jack came in last night.










-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it is with great sadness that I can not tell you how well Jack came in last night.



Somebody needs a DVR all to himself so he can record shows and watch them with the SO isn't around.


----------



## selektor

My WRAL HD issue is sorted. When I got home this evening I ran autoscan again. My TV has an ATSC/QAM tuner. The first time I scanned it mapped the channel as 85.2. This time it's 5.1. And now, on some stations at least, I'm getting program info in the guide. Loves it.


----------



## jamieh1

DIRECTV HR20 HD DVR OWNERS- NEW WINDOW FOR BETA VERSION DOWNLOAD


WED AND THUR NIGHTS 11P-2:30A


No release notes yet.


To get this test version reset reciever and press 02468 on the remote at welcome screen.


Remember this is a NON NATIONAL release and is not supported by DIRECTV support yet.


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *selektor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My WRAL HD issue is sorted. When I got home this evening I ran autoscan again. My TV has an ATSC/QAM tuner. The first time I scanned it mapped the channel as 85.2. This time it's 5.1. And now, on some stations at least, I'm getting program info in the guide. Loves it.



I tried another rescan last night about 10:00. I wasn't as lucky. Nothing changed and I am still missing WRAL.


----------



## DonB2

Toastyone,


I watched the news on 50 ATSC this morning and it worked fine.


pkscout,


I must admit 24 got a little too much for me also. That plastic bag over the brother.......


-DonB2


----------



## SAspinnaker

Thought I would post another update. Now I don't know what the hell is going on. I get home from work today and I've lost ABC (113.1). Fox and NBC are the only two HD channels still available. I guess I'll have to cave in and subscribe to Time Warner's premium services to get HD. I hate those bastards.


----------



## dvsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I would post another update. Now I don't know what the hell is going on. I get home from work today and I've lost ABC (113.1). Fox and NBC are the only two HD channels still available. I guess I'll have to cave in and subscribe to Time Warner's premium services to get HD. I hate those bastards.



From what I can tell, they're making and testing changes on the QAM channels in preparation for the NCAA tournament -- the TV Guide system in my cable-carded LC-37D7U Aquos has been acting strangely lately -- it "lost" the 200-level WUNC channels -- they were moved and approximately 100 "inactive" channels were added in the guide configuration -- including the alternate WRAL HD2 and DT channels for the NCAA.


I would wait before paying more... at least until the tourney starts.


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, they're making and testing changes on the QAM channels in preparation for the NCAA tournament -- the TV Guide system in my cable-carded LC-37D7U Aquos has been acting strangely lately -- it "lost" the 200-level WUNC channels -- they were moved and approximately 100 "inactive" channels were added in the guide configuration -- including the alternate WRAL HD2 and DT channels for the NCAA.
> 
> 
> I would wait before paying more... at least until the tourney starts.



Thanks for the info. I'll definitely have to wait then. I just checked and I magically got ABC back since my last post. CBS is still missing of course. It definitely seems like they are just messing with the channels.


----------



## WildBill

SAspinnaker,

I would advise you take out some insurance. Go get yourself a semi-cheap indoor antenna. Worst case you can use that. As long as you live somewhere in the Triangle you should be able to get WRAL, even with rabbit ears. (I am serious)


I gave my friend up the street, who is still experiencing the same issues as you are an older antenna. It is barely more than rabbit ears and he gets WRAL just by plugging it in. I am going to show him how to use the signal-strength meter tomorrow to 'tune' in my antenna, even though it is literally sitting on the floor beside his TV.


----------



## SAspinnaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SAspinnaker,
> 
> I would advise you take out some insurance. Go get yourself a semi-cheap indoor antenna. Worst case you can use that. As long as you live somewhere in the Triangle you should be able to get WRAL, even with rabbit ears. (I am serious)
> 
> 
> I gave my friend up the street, who is still experiencing the same issues as you are an older antenna. It is barely more than rabbit ears and he gets WRAL just by plugging it in. I am going to show him how to use the signal-strength meter tomorrow to 'tune' in my antenna, even though it is literally sitting on the floor beside his TV.



I tried rabbit ears when I first got my first HDTV and the reception was horrible, no matter what direction i pointed it in. I even tried "super duper special hi-def rabbit ears," and those didn't work either so I returned them. This was about the middle of January. I got rid of that tv pretty fast anyway to get the one I have now (that has been picking up channels on the QAM). I am in Fayetteville, by the way.


----------



## dvsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried rabbit ears when I first got my first HDTV and the reception was horrible, no matter what direction i pointed it in. I even tried "super duper special hi-def rabbit ears," and those didn't work either so I returned them. This was about the middle of January. I got rid of that tv pretty fast anyway to get the one I have now (that has been picking up channels on the QAM). I am in Fayetteville, by the way.



There's always the WRAL free antenna offer: * http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/ *


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAspinnaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried rabbit ears when I first got my first HDTV and the reception was horrible, no matter what direction i pointed it in. I even tried "super duper special hi-def rabbit ears," and those didn't work either so I returned them. This was about the middle of January. I got rid of that tv pretty fast anyway to get the one I have now (that has been picking up channels on the QAM). I am in Fayetteville, by the way.



Yea, from Fayetteville you're likely going to at least need an attic mount of some sort and probably something on the roof.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wasn't there this morning and is there now on 228...the second Sinclair station appears to be up and running on the guide and through the box.



I noticed too tonight. I'm not exactly crying out for WRDC HD content though.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, they're making and testing changes on the QAM channels in preparation for the NCAA tournament -- the TV Guide system in my



Yes, they seem to be making lots of changes, probably mostly in the metadata. While my ancient HDTV seems immune, and can still receive all the QAM channels it ever could, my MythTV DVR has started to fail to record some channels (only FOX at this point). This is really bad for me, as re-scanning QAM channels is a PITA in Myth, or at least in the nearly 2 year old version I'm running. I'm assuming my TV is just too dumb to pay attention to the metadata, or cache the subchannel info, or do whatever it is which is confusing my MythTV DVR, and y'all's newer HTDVs. Maybe that is why it takes eons to change channels..










At any rate, the only reason I even keep basic service is to pick up WUNC via QAM. These recent changes have pushed me over the edge, and I'm going to convert to all OTA this weekend. There is no longer anything I want that I can get via QAM that I can't get OTA since they dropped DISC/TNT HD earlier this year. In a brief test I ran yesterday, I had much better luck getting WUNC "off the back" of my CM4228 using my newer 5th-gen LG based tuner card than I had with my other tuners (both 3rd Gen). And if that doesn't work out in practice, I'll get another tuner card and give it its own coat hanger pointing at WUNC.



Drew


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^ I'd love to move to Morrisville -- there's just a tiny problem. There's exactly FOUR homes between $150k - $225k listed for sale in Morrisville right now. FOUR!




Wow, that is surprising.


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho,


"I had much better luck getting WUNC "off the back" of my CM4228 using my newer 5th-gen LG based tuner card than I had with my other tuners (both 3rd Gen). And if that doesn't work out in practice, I'll get another tuner card and give it its own coat hanger pointing at WUNC."


I rotated my attic mounted 4228 towards Chapel Hill and am now receiving all others off side of my 4228.


The latest gen chips for ATSc appear to be great and resolving multipath issues.


On the other hand my Pioneer ATSC tune is now barely picking up anything reliably.


BUT... as I mentioned in previous posts I am brought to my knees when the wind starts blowing and moving the tree limbs around.


Also it is still winter and leaves have not sprouted on trees so not sure how things will be this summer.


-DoNB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drewwho,
> 
> 
> I rotated my attic mounted 4228 towards Chapel Hill and am now receiving all others off side of my 4228.



I don't know what your location is, but where I am in Cary, the UNC tower is nearly 180 degrees off from the commercial tower farm. The UNC tower location is such a PITA. If I were rich, I think I'd give them a large donation conditional on them moving their darned tower to the same place as all the others. Of course, if I were rich, I'd probably just subscribe to cable/sat and not even care










At any rate, I have the same problem with my older 3rd gen tuners (one PCI card in my DVR, and the integrated ATSC tuner in my HDTV) as you seem to have with your Pioneer, and can only get good signal when pointed right at the antennas. My plan was to restrict WUNC to the newer 5th gen PCI card..


Here is a dumb question. I currently have a 4-way 8db bi-directional amplified splitter ( http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search ) splitting my cable signal between my TV, a tuner card, and a (now dead) VCR. This made all the difference in having enough signal for my tuner card when using QAM. I was thinking to use the splitter to split my antenna to both tuner cards and the TV. Will the bidirectional amplifier thing help or hurt? Should I just go to radio shack and get a 3-way, unamplified splitter instead?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## nhs510

Hi guys - definite QAM changes going on with TWC.


I have 2 Vizio 42" HDTV's - one LCD and one plasma. Both used to get WRAL in the 85's, WUNC in the 90's, WRAZ in the 113's, etc.


At some point in the last couple days I lost those channels, but once I re-scanned, I now have WRAL on 5.1, 5.2, etc.. WTVD on 11.1, 11.2 etc etc


I like it better that way, but it gets kinda confusing for the non-techie when, for example, channel 50 is FSN, but 50.1 is WRAZ-HD.


----------



## pen15nv

Let me be the first here to say, I'm very impressed with the PQ of the Raycom broadcast of the ACC Tourney!


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what your location is, but where I am in Cary, the UNC tower is nearly 180 degrees off from the commercial tower farm. The UNC tower location is such a PITA.



I agree with that! Their transmitter tower is actually about 7 miles WSW of Chapel Hill just across the Chatham County line (off Jones Ferry Rd.). My location in Raleigh is only about 11 miles NW of the "tower farm," but 31 miles east of WUNC. Short of mounting a rooftop antenna, looks as if I'm stuck with TWC Basic if I want to keep getting PBS.


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


I am down in Holly Springs -Check old posts - I am told I am trailer trash having had a neighbor with his direct dish mounted on a crooked wooden pole







.


My locations may afford me a slightly acute angle between Chapel Hill and Garner Farm.


I wonder if people to EAST of Garner farm can get Garner and Chapel Hill nicely?


Yeah I wish we could give PBS some money to move that transmit antenna also.


I can't begin to describe to you how frustrating it is. I know I could use a rotator but I have not yet found a timed recorder with the smarts to rotate an antenna before start of recording.


In regards to your question I guess just give it a try.


Some people have luck doing that and people like me have had failure. I even had failure with the joiner.


-DonB2


----------



## NC Jim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me be the first here to say, I'm very impressed with the PQ of the Raycom broadcast of the ACC Tourney!



I'll second that; well done so far, surprisingly so.


----------



## WildBill

Ditto the JP coverage of the ACC tourney. They seem to be doing a good job, especially for a fairly new setup.

I do wish the scoreboard was a bit lower and smaller. It is fairly large, especially with the constant Advance Auto Parts logo. But hey, if Advanced Auto is paying some of the bill that is letting me see the Tourney in HD, then I got to go buy some washer fluid.


----------



## btd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me be the first here to say, I'm very impressed with the PQ of the Raycom broadcast of the ACC Tourney!



Agreed. It was refreshing to see the early games in HD.


It saddens me to have to watch the State v. Duke game in SD. I hate to beat a dead horse, but when the heck is TWC Raleigh going to add ESPN-2HD?????


----------



## jamieh1

looked good on Directv HD


----------



## j.r.braswell

Yes, it did didn't it??? Especially if you are a WOLFPACK fan!!!


----------



## VisionOn

checked out some WRDC HD tonight on TWC during The Rundown.


The worst network bug I have ever seen on a HD channel! I thought the CW logo being as large as it is and floating in the middle of the screen was bad, but the MNTV logo is huge! It must be a 6 inch almost-white square on my 52 inch screen.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed. It was refreshing to see the early games in HD.
> 
> 
> It saddens me to have to watch the State v. Duke game in SD. I hate to beat a dead horse, but when the heck is TWC Raleigh going to add ESPN-2HD?????



Why don't they black out ESPN2 coverage and show the games on WRAL like they used to?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't they black out ESPN2 coverage and show the games on WRAL like they used to?



It wasn't a Raycom/Lincoln Financial game.


----------



## DonB2

For all you non sports fans:


I saw an ad for This Old House on PBS. It said it would be on the education subchannel at 8pm Thursday night.


Well there is no ED channel at 8pm as that is when PBS moves to HD and shuts off the extra subchannels.


I guess the time slot is great for people with digital TWC or maybe you people with QAM but it is lousy for OTA.


I don't think the Sat providers have the subchannels of PBS.


-DonB2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For all you non sports fans:
> 
> 
> I saw an ad for This Old House on PBS. It said it would be on the education subchannel at 8pm Thursday night.
> 
> 
> Well there is no ED channel at 8pm as that is when PBS moves to HD and shuts off the extra subchannels.
> 
> 
> I guess the time slot is great for people with digital TWC or maybe you people with QAM but it is lousy for OTA.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Sat providers have the subchannels of PBS.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes, i think it is lousy they don't broadcast those ED or NC channels as well. They switched 4-3 (PBS Kids) to 24-7 broadcast last year. Why they did that when those viewers are usually in bed by 8pm (I have 3 of them) I dont's know. It would have been smarter to choose either NC or ED to go to 24-7 broadcast. Is bandwidth the reason for this restriction based upon the HD channel?


----------



## gigascott

Greetings All,

I have a Directv HR10-250 and a Channel Master 4228 OTA to pick up the local HD channels. I live in Cary and receive most channels very well, expect for NBC (17.1). I don't understand why this channel doesn't come in that well since it is located in the same location as the other major networks antennas. Thoughts?


Also, I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for an amplified for the CM 4228. Whenever it rains my reception becomes very flakey and was hoping an amplifier would solve this issue. Is there anything else I could do to increase the reception when it rains. Thanks.


-gigascott


----------



## DonB2

"Yes, i think it is lousy they don't broadcast those ED or NC channels as well. They switched 4-3 (PBS Kids) to 24-7 broadcast last year. Why they did that when those viewers are usually in bed by 8pm (I have 3 of them) I dont's know. It would have been smarter to choose either NC or ED to go to 24-7 broadcast. Is bandwidth the reason for this restriction based upon the HD channel? "

*Is bandwidth the reason for this restriction based upon the HD channel?* - When they switch on the HD channel between 8pm and 11pm for OTA they switch the others off due to bandwidth issues.


I agree about the children programming. It appears now that Sunday morning on the normal channel is devoted to Childrens shows. I call Normal the channel that has same broadcasting as Analog OTA.


I sware I use to watch This Old House on Sunday Mornings years ago.


Bottom line I went to their web site and had a heck of a time even finding This Old House there. Have they done away with it and are only broadcasting old shows?


You would think when you use their seach engine in the What is on section you would get a hit for This Old House . But the only way I could find any showings of This Old House were by selecting the ED pull down and searching there where i came up with March 1st.


-DonB2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigascott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> I have a Directv HR10-250 and a Channel Master 4228 OTA to pick up the local HD channels. I live in Cary and receive most channels very well, expect for NBC (17.1). I don't understand why this channel doesn't come in that well since it is located in the same location as the other major networks antennas. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for an amplified for the CM 4228. Whenever it rains my reception becomes very flakey and was hoping an amplifier would solve this issue. Is there anything else I could do to increase the reception when it rains. Thanks.
> 
> 
> -gigascott



1) Do you have it oriented correctly based upon antennaweb.org?

2) Have you tried other positions from where it is currently based upon this orientation or adjusted the angle slightly to bring in NBC a bit stronger? Compare signal strengths.

3) Other things to consider: tuner, type of cable (quad shielded or not),length of cable runs, splitter/joiners in the line.


I would try a direct link to one TV and see if the picture improves, if it doesn't then I believe that is due to antenna orientation. If it does improve then it may be your line (too many splitters/joiners or unshielded/too much cable) and a preamp or distribution amp may help. (Somebody else chime in please)


In my attic I use a CM 7777 preamp on my CM3018 pointed to WUNC, but nothing on my CM 4228 pointed to all the others in Clayton. A RS varibale attenuator set at 66-70% is on the 4288 to lower WRAL power so it won't drop out Only issue is WUNC during very high winds you see a little drop in picture quality if you are looking for it. Of course I am almost on top of a bluff with little trees directly around the house.


----------



## gigascott

hbehrman,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) Do you have it oriented correctly?.



Mostly. I have the 4228 in a nook above my fireplace behind a mirror to keep it out of sight. Since the antenna is so wide, I can't totally position it to the ideal direction. I am thinking about cutting it in half to convert it to a 4-bay antenna so that I can point it more in the right direction. Bad idea? I should just put the antenna in my attic to that I can give it more elevation and be able to point it in the right direction. Will putting it in the attic help the reception during a rain shower? It just might be a pain running the coax cable though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2) Have you tried other positions from where it is currently based upon this orientation or adjusted the angle slightly to bring in NBC a bit stronger? Compare signal strengths.



Yes, I have played with the positions as much as I can due to tight space. I am getting a solid 90-92% on 5.1 and 11.1 but not the 17.1 channel. I should be doing pretty good position wise since the other channels are coming in so strongly, no?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3) Other things to consider: tuner, type of cable (quad shielded or not),length of cable runs, splitter/joiners in the line.
> 
> 
> I would try a direct link to one TV and see if the picture improves, if it doesn't then I believe that is due to antenna orientation. If it does improve then it may be your line (too many splitters/joiners or unshielded/too much cable) and a preamp or distribution amp may help. (Somebody else chime in please)



I have played with plugging the antenna directly into the HR10-250 and don't get much improvement. Regardless, is a quad shielded cable preferred?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my attic I use a CM 7777 preamp on my CM3018 pointed to WUNC, but nothing on my CM 4228 pointed to all the others in Clayton. A RS varibale attenuator set at 66-70% is on the 4288 to lower WRAL power so it won't drop out Only issue is WUNC during very high winds you see a little drop in picture quality if you are looking for it. Of course I am almost on top of a bluff with little trees directly around the house.



What is a RS variable attenuator? Why would you want to lower the power from the WRAL station? Does the WRAL cause other channels to drop out? Thanks for your help.


-gigascott


----------



## DonB2

gigascott ,


"I am thinking about cutting it in half to convert it to a 4-bay"


I would not recommend your doing that. 4228 costs more up front and costs more to ship, I can;t see chopping it up.


17.1 channel,


I agree they are all coming from same location and I have also had issues with just about everyone of them at one time or another . The biggest culprits being 11.1 and 17.1 and than 50.1 which you would thing is joined at the hip with 5.1.



BTW - I have had lots less issues since getting the Samsung DTB-H260F which handles multipath/Ghosting well.


I bet if we could see ghosts on ATSC channels we would not wonder why this or that channel is not coming in. But we can't so we are guessing.


If your antenna is behind a mirror you may find that the metal coating on the backside of your mirror is causing signal loss.



My 4228 and booster are in attic. I got real cheap and ran coax out attic window and than down under "crawlspace" and than up into livving room. The hardest thing was getting it up into the living room because I just didn't want to drill a hole in the hard wood floor so when up thru wall instead.


I did sneak my Sirius cable antenna thu one of the fllor vents near the audio equipment and you may be able to do that at least temporarily.


Also I used white Coax on the side of the house and it is not too noticable.



Also if you kind find cable coax runs up in your attic you may be able to steal one of those to get ATSC signal to your ATSC tuner.


DonB2


----------



## ddelvecchio

I'm looking for recommendations for an OTA antenna in the Hillsborough/Efland area. I have checked out the antennaweb website and have an idea on what to get, but i was hoping someone in the area would have some firsthand experience with what works.


My D* installer installed a HDTVo Terk antenna, it works ok, but I'm assuming as soon as I split it to more than one tv, my signal quality will go down the drain.


----------



## gigascott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 4228 and booster are in attic.
> 
> 
> DonB2



What booster are you using? Thanks for your help.


-gigascott


----------



## whines83

ok i will tell you the best antenna money can buy for poor folks like me..


go to radio shack and ask for part #15-2160


the antenna is small but my god its a deep fringe antenna with a range of 75 miles or more and its UHF only and its exactly what you need.


the price on the antenna is $24.99 but its highly regarded as the best antenna money can buy for people on a budget and space constraints.


i got 3 of them hooked up on five foot mast and let me say i got 98% signal on all 23 stations i get..


one is pointed towards fayetvfille one towards raleigh one towards rockymount.


i get all the digital stations and more duplicate stations too.


if all you want is wral.. one radioshack antenna is all you need.


----------



## j.r.braswell

whines 83 where are you located? Do you mind listing the Digital channels you get?


----------



## whines83

i live in princeton NC.


the channels i get are


5.1

7.1

11.

17.

22.1

25.1

28.1

30.1

38.1

42.1

50.1


sub stations i didnt bother to mention as i am not at home as of now..


----------



## DonB2

"What booster are you using? Thanks for your help."


I believe it is called a CN 7777 and I do not plan on cutting it in half










-DoNb2


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whines83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok i will tell you the best antenna money can buy for poor folks like me..
> 
> 
> go to radio shack and ask for part #15-2160
> 
> 
> t
> 
> if all you want is wral.. one radioshack antenna is all you need.



Tried it - the CM3021 / 4221 worked better for me.


That's ok - it's good to know you got good results from it.


----------



## pixelswim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll second that; well done so far, surprisingly so.



And it was kind of fun knowing it was coming because of this thread!


Let's hope we keep getting more and more local sports in HD.


----------



## bobjdan

According to TWCs tutorial, if you are watching a show and start recaording anytime within the first hour, the complete show is supposed to be recorded. I think it used to work that way, but the last few times we've tried it, it just records from the current time.


My wife talked to TWC but they were no help. The help desk filled out a trouble report but we haven't heard back from anyone. Does anyone else have this problem or ever had it work?


----------



## bobjdan

I can hear the disk drive in the 8300HD from 12 feet away. Is that normal or is it on its last legs and getting ready to crash sooner than later?


Thanks.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to TWCs tutorial, if you are watching a show and start recaording anytime within the first hour, the complete show is supposed to be recorded. I think it used to work that way, but the last few times we've tried it, it just records from the current time.
> 
> 
> My wife talked to TWC but they were no help. The help desk filled out a trouble report but we haven't heard back from anyone. Does anyone else have this problem or ever had it work?



It will only record the complete show if the beginning of the show is in the buffer. If you change channel at any point the buffer is reset. If you haven't been tuned to the show from the beginning it will only record the portion you have been tuned in for.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Well, if all goes well, I'll be closing / moving into a Holly Springs home at the end of the month...feels great to be back in NC!










So, any "word" on ESPN2HD ever coming to TWC? I think I can nab all the locals in Holly Spring via OTA, so I'm leaning towards Dish HD thanks to the free HD DVR offer for new customers, but I'd still rather skip the installation hassle and just get cable. Argh, decisions.


----------



## justpassinthru

I live at the far northern edge of Wake county, within 1/4 mile of the intersection of Wake, Franklin and Granville counties. Yesterday I installed the CM4308 that WRAL provided via their HD antenna give away program. The antenna is located in my attic adjacent to an exterior wall and is pointing 187 degrees SSW. I also added the CM7775 UHF pre-amp. The antenna feeds a Mitsubishi WD 57732. Here is the the list of digital channels that I am able to receive.

HD Menu 01 
HD Menu 02


----------



## fmoraes

NBCHD Italian Job?


According to the program guide on my 8300HD, Italian Job on 217 on TWC in Cary was showing that it would be HD but it was SD. Any ideas if it was originally supposed to be in HD?


Also, during the Hurricanes game today, there seems to be a dark bar on the left side of the image, around the HD/SD area. I had noticed that during the Olympic games, but I thought I was seeing things, but it was there again. I don't remember seeing it when FSN-HD is broadcasting.


Any ideas or anyone else noticed this issue?


Francisco


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw an ad for This Old House on PBS. It said it would be on the education subchannel at 8pm Thursday night.
> 
> -DonB2



FWIW, I recorded the 1st episode of the new season ("Austin Green Remodel") at 8:30 *AM* on UNC-ED last Thurs, and the next one is scheduled for the same time slot next week. Maybe your provider just does not have accurate guide data?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> drewwho,
> 
> 
> In regards to your question I guess just give it a try.
> 
> 
> Some people have luck doing that and people like me have had failure. I even had failure with the joiner.



I tried it, and I seem to have had good luck so far. The amp doesn't seem to cause problems, but I'm not sure if it is really needed. However, the weather has been pretty good since I did the re-install on Fri, and there are still no leaves on the trees. If the reception continues to be decent during a rainstorm in May or June, I'll be a happy camper










Drew


----------



## DonB2

"If the reception continues to be decent during a rainstorm in May or June, I'll be a happy camper "


I think I could accurately calculate the amount of rain fall in inches from the loss of ATSC signal I experience during a heavy rainy/windy rainstorm.


If I get the "This is digital we are watching isn't it?" from the boss than that means at least an inch of rain.


I can tell digital just from the increased viewing experience and overall HD 16X9 quality. The better half tells digital by the amount of pixelation or signal loss.










I really don't think OTA ATSC tuner manufactures need to throw a large Text Box up on the screen telling me "Loss of Signal" as it is pretty much obvious to me and is typically preceeded by Pixelization, Frozen screen, or audio drop out." before the infamous message is emblazoned across the screen for all to read.


Hmm, that makes me wonder do people with Samsung DTB- H260F tuners see that message when they are on S video or Composite?


-DoNB2


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "If the reception continues to be decent during a rainstorm in May or June, I'll be a happy camper "
> 
> 
> I think I could accurately calculate the amount of rain fall in inches from the loss of ATSC signal I experience during a heavy rainy/windy rainstorm.
> 
> 
> If I get the "This is digital we are watching isn't it?" from the boss than that means at least an inch of rain.
> 
> 
> I can tell digital just from the increased viewing experience and overall HD 16X9 quality. The better half tells digital by the amount of pixelation or signal loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think OTA ATSC tuner manufactures need to throw a large Text Box up on the screen telling me "Loss of Signal" as it is pretty much obvious to me and is typically preceeded by Pixelization, Frozen screen, or audio drop out." before the infamous message is emblazoned across the screen for all to read.
> 
> 
> Hmm, that makes me wonder do people with Samsung DTB- H260F tuners see that message when they are on S video or Composite?
> 
> 
> -DoNB2




The Tivo Series 3 seems to handle signal loss a bit more gracefully than my Sony tv tuner. When the TV loses the signal, it is usually a 3-5 second blank screen, with the words "No signal", then the picture comes back. The Tivo seems to just freeze the current picture, and it only last about 1 or 2 seconds.


----------



## DonB2

"it is usually a 3-5 second blank screen, with the words "No signal""


I have really grown to dislike that message.


I mean isn't it pretty obvious ? Why do I need a message to tell me what I already know.


-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "it is usually a 3-5 second blank screen, with the words "No signal""
> 
> 
> I have really grown to dislike that message.
> 
> 
> I mean isn't it pretty obvious ? Why do I need a message to tell me what I already know.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I never saw it too often.. Maybe once a week. And now with the Tivo, i never see it.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "it is usually a 3-5 second blank screen, with the words "No signal""
> 
> 
> I have really grown to dislike that message.
> 
> 
> I mean isn't it pretty obvious ? Why do I need a message to tell me what I already know.



I could imagine a few other possible things that would cause your TV to go black:


1- the power dies on the TV

2- the panel (or tube) on the TV dies

3- the Component/HDMI/s-video cable comes loose from your TV

4- the STB (in this case a TiVo) locks up

5- the STB loses power

...


Should I keep going? The no signal message is telling you that there is no problem with your TV or your set top box. You just aren't getting a signal. Seems like a useful feature to me.


But if you have some kind of psychic connection to your TV and STB and already know all those things aren't happening, then I guess you don't really need the no signal message.










BTW, #1 actually happened to me a month or so ago, so these things do actually happen.


----------



## DonB2

Pkscout, I am talking about a STB associated with my Samsung DTB-H260F ATSC tuner.


BTW - My Plasma has a light in the corner to tell me if there is no power to the panel and it flashes if there is an interruption at the Media box.


I still can't see why I need a large obnoxious message displayed across the screen telling me I have weak signal. Are you saying that the message is to replace the snow that was typically seen on a NTSC screen?


So that basically I will not walk away and leave the TV on with no signal being displayed?


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pkscout, I am talking about a STB associated with my Samsung DTB-H260F ATSC tuner.



Sorry. You replied to a post someone made about a Tivo Series 3 and didn't mention that you were complaining about a totally different piece of hardware.


You may not want or need the message, but all my equipment is in a closed cabinet and the display is situated in a way I can't see the power light, so I see the value in the message where you don't. No big deal.


----------



## DonB2

Pkscout,


You did raise a valid point as I for one don't like walking away from the Plasma with power on but blank screen.


I have not actually done this yet but have come close when I turn off the DVD player and Plasma is still on and screen is blank.


It would probably be obvious that it was still on at night without looking to see if the colored light in the lower left corner is red or green. But during the day it is not obvious.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Interesting Blog someone sent me about FED coupons towards ATSC STB's.

http://blogs.pcworld.com/digitalworl...to_help_1.html 


-DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci

TV Schedules for NCAA Tournament:

wral.com 

timewarnercable.com


----------



## DonB2

"FWIW, I recorded the 1st episode of the new season ("Austin Green Remodel") at 8:30 *AM* on UNC-ED last Thurs, and the next one is scheduled for the same time slot next week. Maybe your provider just does not have accurate guide data? "



Looks like I better get it set up tonight to record.










It does not appear to be on normal analog PBS anymore.


-DoNB2


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will only record the complete show if the beginning of the show is in the buffer. If you change channel at any point the buffer is reset. If you haven't been tuned to the show from the beginning it will only record the portion you have been tuned in for.



Recording an entire program by starting the recording in the middle (even with entire program in buffer) has been sporadic for me. Sometimes it does it fine, other times it fails. I have not been able to determine why.


----------



## DonB2

93SHOcar ,


What kind of Show Car do you have?


DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "FWIW, I recorded the 1st episode of the new season ("Austin Green Remodel") at 8:30 *AM* on UNC-ED last Thurs, and the next one is scheduled for the same time slot next week. Maybe your provider just does not have accurate guide data? "
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I better get it set up tonight to record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not appear to be on normal analog PBS anymore.



Hmmm. That seems wrong to me. WUNC-ED appears to be the "primary" channel for WUNC, so I don't understand how TWC can remove it from the basic tier and require subscription to the digital service just to get it. But then the WUNC channel stuff seems very confusing now. They have three or four different channels, and I can't tell for sure which one would be considered the primary channel. The TWC site has channel 9 listed as UNC PBS, but if I do a search for This Old House in the program guide, the only WUNC channel that comes up is digital channel 203.


Maybe I'll have to figure out how to put up a second antenna so I can get WUNC OTA. Otherwise I don't know that I will drop the kind of cash required to subscribe to the digital tier just to get This Old House.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 93SHOcar ,
> 
> 
> What kind of Show Car do you have?
> 
> 
> DonB2



Taurus SHO?


----------



## vicw

For several weeks, channels 222/LFLHD/CW, and 228/RDCHD/myTV have shown as active on the program guide, but I have never seen anything but grey screen on either of them. I wrote TWC a couple of days ago - they acknowledged my query and promised a response within 1 day - but nothing from them since then.


I'm in Southern Pines, getting cable through TWC Fayetteville. There have been a couple of threads with this problem, or a similar problem in the Raleigh area, but I think it has been resolved there. I've rebooted the SA9300 DVR a couple of times, with no improvement. Also, I have subscribed to Digital Service, and the HD Suite for a couple of years, since we moved here.



Is anyone else experiencing this problem, or does anyone see normal program material actually displaying via the Fayetteville connection?


----------



## vicw

Ah, the power of this forum. Just minutes after my thread entry, the two channels magically appear for the first time. Or is it just coincidence?


Now if they could just add some new channels with programming I will actually watch, like the National Geographic HD channel, for example.


----------



## jamieh1

WRAL 5.3 and 5.4 are now on.


WRAL HD ota is off and is in SD mode for the NCAA games.


I cant believe CBS and NCAA allow local stations to show all the games like WRAL is doing.

I figured they want all that money that Directv is charging for the Mega March Maddness package.


Im glad WRAL is showing them free.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Any idea if I can receive all the locals OTA HD in Holly Springs (right off 55, no large trees around).


I entered my address into antennaweb.org and it showed a "Yellow," which I hope means that a small powered indoor antenna will suffice.


On another note (i.e. in case that doesn't work out) -- any news on when Dish HD is getting the rest of the locals? And also, has anyone taken advantage of the "Free HD DVR" offer from Dish HD? How'd that go, you like it?


----------



## deArgila

Anyone got the QAM channel number for the extra HD feed for the NCAA (the game being shown on 254)?


----------



## DonB2

" That seems wrong to me. WUNC-ED appears to be the "primary" channel for WUNC"


What UNC considers to be their Primary channel has been confusing me for awhile now.


Even though 4.1 is digital and not HD it always seems to carry the same shows as the Analog version for OTA.


But I got PO'd when UNC was advertising this old house in an evening time slot of 8pm on the -ED subchannel.


8pm -ED is off air for us OTA ATSC people from 8pm until 11pm which only leaves the Cable crowd availability to watch it during this time slot.


BTW - I am recording it during the Thursday morning time slot.


I also left a comment on the UPN web site about the conflict in the evening.


My question is "Is UPN doing away with This Old House?" if not they are sure making it difficult to watch it.


I like it much better in the weekend time slot but for some reason UPN is now showing childrens shows on Sunday Morning on 4.1 and 4.kids.


-Donb2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I entered my address into antennaweb.org and it showed a "Yellow," which I hope means that a small powered indoor antenna will suffice.



The antennaweb.org site has a nice little chart of what the colors mean. Just click on one of the colors and it will pop up.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm. That seems wrong to me. WUNC-ED appears to be the "primary" channel for WUNC, so I don't understand how TWC can remove it from the basic tier and require subscription to the digital service just to get it. But then the WUNC channel stuff seems very confusing now. They have three or four different channels, and I can't tell for sure which one would be considered the primary channel. The TWC site has channel 9 listed as UNC PBS, but if I do a search for This Old House in the program guide, the only WUNC channel that comes up is digital channel 203.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have to figure out how to put up a second antenna so I can get WUNC OTA. Otherwise I don't know that I will drop the kind of cash required to subscribe to the digital tier just to get This Old House.



There has been a break between the last "new show" of the previous "season" in East Boston and the "first show" of the new "season" which will be in Austin Texas. Take a look at the following link for WUNC. http://www.unctv.org/whatson/index.php .


Fill out the form specifying:

Channel: UNC-TV

Program: This Old House

Type: All

Days: 30
It will return the listings for This Old House. The local station is starting the new "season" on April 1 although other stations around the country may have started earlier. The "primary" channel is WUNC, the others are additional and the digital channel UNC-ED airing of This Old House was in addition to the regular show on WUNC. And WUNC-TV is still on the basic TWC tier as Channel 4.


Hope that helps some...

Bob


----------



## Scooper

SouthPaW1227 - antennaweb.org is geared towards OUTDOOR antennas. This is not to say that an indoor antenna won't work - it depends on several things.


You should be able to receive all the Raleigh OTA Digital stations easily.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone got the QAM channel number for the extra HD feed for the NCAA (the game being shown on 254)?



There are two extra channels, 5.4 and 5.5. Don't know which of those is the HD channel. Both are in the 85.x area. Try 85.5, 85.6, etc. My QAM remaps to OTA channel designations, so I don't have any way of telling the actual channel.


Although there was no programming on either channel at the time, my channel scan picked up 5.4 and 5.5. You should be able to pick them up by scanning now if you didn't earlier.


----------



## DonB2

willobandb ,


I basically did all that a week ago and only came up with it on Thursday evening. Maybe they updated the site or something. Hah maybe when I left them a comment they updated the site.


Thanks,


-This old DonB2


----------



## DonB2

SouthPaW1227 ,


Like I have said before I am down in a hole below Pine tree level in Holly Springs and I get all stations with some issues with 17 that I noticed lately with a 4228 in attic and CM 7777 booster.


BTW- Not sure about use of an indoor antenna but others have posted good results with an indoor in their attic.


I have used an indoor antenna but not on my latest Samsung tuner can't really say.


Just like RealEstate reception appears to be driven by Location, Location, Location.


Too bad we all could not benifit from antennas mounted on cell towers!


BTW- How close will you be to 540 when they complete it?


I was at the arberium in Raleigh a couple of weeks ago and better half picked up a local map that showed 540 going below Holly Springs over by Bass Lake which would put it darn close to me.


But the online NCDOT maps still show it up above Sunset Lake Rd where Sunset Lake meets up with 55.




-Donb2


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Thanks -- guess I'll just cross my fingers & hope I can get the locals once I move in early next month.










What's the link to the proposed 540 extension so I can check my location against it?


----------



## 93SHOcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 93SHOcar ,
> 
> 
> What kind of Show Car do you have?
> 
> 
> DonB2



Hi, I had a 93 Ford Taurus SHO, 5 speed. Bought it new and had it for 11 yrs/150K. A very enjoyable car but definitely high maintenance. Now, I am driving a 2004 Acura TL 6sp.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone got the QAM channel number for the extra HD feed for the NCAA (the game being shown on 254)?



It is 107 here in Cary.


Drew


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is 107 here in Cary.
> 
> 
> Drew




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Found it on 107-8


----------



## DonB2

SouthPaW1227,


Here it is and don't get confused as it is oriented South not North and don't ask me why.

http://www.ncdot.org/download/?pdf=w...d~r2635ab1.pdf 


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

93SHOcar ,


At first I thought you were into "HO" racing or something.


I had a '84 Ford Escort HO that I bought new after totaling my 77 Trans Am 400CuInch HO.


For some reason the Escort liked to eat rear tires making the snow banks come up fast back in upstate NY.


ATSC-HD is a lot safer as long as I stay off the roof and leave things alone during lightning storms










-DonB2


----------



## Opie

Are all the CBS affiliates not broadcasting in HD in order to show four feeds at once? This sucks! We want to watch games in HD! How about just showing one alternate game and leave HD alone! That's why we bought the stinking HD sets! ARGH!


----------



## j.r.braswell

Opie,


If you are like me and you hate the multicasting, switch over to WNCT 9-1 and watch DUKE and CAROLINA later in HD!!! Who cares about Marquette or Central Conn???


----------



## Opie

I'm in North Raleigh, and don't get 9-1.


----------



## JWhitty82

Opie: hope this answers your question about HD broadcasts.


From WRAL's website:

HD broadcasts will not be available over the air for the first- and second-round games. Showing four games at the same time is only possible when the digital spectrum allotted to WRAL is divided into smaller parts. That necessitates eliminating the HD over-the-air broadcast. HD broadcasts of the first- and second-rounds will be available to cable customers because of special fiber links between WRAL-TV and Time Warner Cable.


HD games will be available over the air for the remaining rounds.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

I mentioned this question at the bottom of last page, but I think it got overlooked:


Anyone took Dish HD up on their Free HD DVR offer for new customers buying their HD package? If so, what are the stipulations and did it work out alright?


----------



## SAspinnaker

I am picking up channel 0 on my QAM now for WRAL. I hope the channel stays there and its not just some extra NCAA only thing.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWhitty82* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From WRAL's website:
> 
> HD broadcasts will not be available over the air for the first- and second-round games. Showing four games at the same time is only possible when the digital spectrum allotted to WRAL is divided into smaller parts. That necessitates eliminating the HD over-the-air broadcast. HD broadcasts of the first- and second-rounds will be available to cable customers because of special fiber links between WRAL-TV and Time Warner Cable.
> 
> 
> HD games will be available over the air for the remaining rounds.



Yeah, I saw that, but I have DirecTV. What I don't understand is that many local stations simulcast standard definition programming on their other channels [.1, .2, .3, etc.] every day, include WRAL and PBS. And they are still able to broadcast an HD signal for one channel at the same time. I don't know what the deal is, but dropping the HD signal is a step backwards and the wrong decision.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that, but I have DirecTV. What I don't understand is that many local stations simulcast standard definition programming on their other channels [.1, .2, .3, etc.] every day, include WRAL and PBS. And they are still able to broadcast an HD signal for one channel at the same time. I don't know what the deal is, but dropping the HD signal is a step backwards and the wrong decision.



The problem is that WRAL wants to show all the games, and there is just not enough bandwidth in a 19Mb/s ATSC channel for 3 *decent* SD signals and an HD signal. According to dvbtraffic (from the linux dvb-utils package), WRAL is currently running 4 subchannels, each with about 4.5Mb/s bandwidth. To make a decent 1080i HD signal, they'd need to allocate 12 or 13Mb/bandwidth to the HD feed. This would leave only 1.5 or 2Mb/s for each of the 3 other games in SD, making them almost unwatchable due to the constant motion.


I personally agree with you .. I'd prefer 1 HD game, and 1 SD game to 4 SD games, 3 of which I don't care about, but we don't run WRAL











Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that WRAL wants to show all the games, and there is just not enough bandwidth in a 19Mb/s ATSC channel for 3 *decent* SD signals and an HD signal. According to dvbtraffic (from the linux dvb-utils package), WRAL is currently running 4 subchannels, each with about 4.5Mb/s bandwidth. To make a decent 1080i HD signal, they'd need to allocate 12 or 13Mb/bandwidth to the HD feed. This would leave only 1.5 or 2Mb/s for each of the 3 other games in SD, making them almost unwatchable due to the constant motion.
> 
> 
> I personally agree with you .. I'd prefer 1 HD game, and 1 SD game to 4 SD games, 3 of which I don't care about, but we don't run WRAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm pretty sure they've used the Fox50 bandwidth at times to show events.. Maybe hockey games?


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that WRAL wants to show all the games, and there is just not enough bandwidth in a 19Mb/s ATSC channel for 3 *decent* SD signals and an HD signal. According to dvbtraffic (from the linux dvb-utils package), WRAL is currently running 4 subchannels, each with about 4.5Mb/s bandwidth. To make a decent 1080i HD signal, they'd need to allocate 12 or 13Mb/bandwidth to the HD feed. This would leave only 1.5 or 2Mb/s for each of the 3 other games in SD, making them almost unwatchable due to the constant motion.
> 
> 
> I personally agree with you .. I'd prefer 1 HD game, and 1 SD game to 4 SD games, 3 of which I don't care about, but we don't run WRAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm with you. WRAL's decision sucks. The SD games look terrible on my 50" PDP.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm with you. WRAL's decision sucks. The SD games look terrible on my 50" PDP.



Amen. If you are watching the games OTA the quality is terrible even on a SD set. Couldn't they send multi HD feeds to TWC and keep OTA the way we ALL thought it would be when we bought our sets. Not only do the OTA viewers lose HD but we get YouTube quality as a substitute.


----------



## DonB2

Drewho,


Thanks I got all the PBS Home shows recorded from Thursday morning.


I am glad the rain waited until today or I would have seen nothing but "No Signal"



-DoNB2


----------



## AFH

The fact that the four games WRAL were showing over the air weren't in HD is the reason I chose not to watch. I guess WRAL was more concerned with providing a HD feed to TWC thereby ignoring it's OTA folks. They're website basically says that b/c WRAL provided that direct fiber link to TWC, WRAL wasn't able to show hd OTA games.


----------



## jdougjones

I sent an email to WRAL complaining about the fact they chose not to broadcast the tournament in HD. I suggest anyone who is displeased with their choice do the same.


----------



## larc919

IMHO it's more important for WRAL to transmit HD signals for games involving ACC teams particularly those schools in its coverage area than it is for them to be able to crow about providing all the games on cable. Especially when carrying everything means OTA transmissions are at lower quality levels.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO it's more important for WRAL to transmit HD signals for games involving ACC teams particularly those schools in its coverage area than it is for them to be able to crow about providing all the games on cable. Especially when carrying everything means OTA transmissions are at lower quality levels.



I tell you no lie, the Duke game OTA looked worse than the Duke game on the WRAL station provided by Directv. I guess they were as you said above more concerned about being able to say that they were able to broadcast all of the games and providing HD to TWC customers but not to OTA customers.


----------



## Scooper

Gentlemen - you are all missing the "big picture" (pun intended) - There are LOTS of people in the triangle area who are not originally from here (raises hand) who want to follow how their alma mater's team is doing in the big show. (Kansas Alumnai). As it is, since I don't have an ATSC set, I'll be watching my Jayhawks via the Internet, but if I had a tuner - you can bet I'd be watching WRAL for it...


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gentlemen - you are all missing the "big picture" (pun intended) - There are LOTS of people in the triangle area who are not originally from here (raises hand) who want to follow how their alma mater's team is doing in the big show. (Kansas Alumnai). As it is, since I don't have an ATSC set, I'll be watching my Jayhawks via the Internet, but if I had a tuner - you can bet I'd be watching WRAL for it...



I am not from here either, but eliminating HD is *not* the solution. It is like we are regressing. The bandwidth is intended for digital high definition output, first and foremost.


I appreciate the opportunity to see more games, but CBS usually did a reasonably good job cutting to games near completion or during pivotal moments. One solution may be a HD pay-per-view offering for non-market games. This may not be the best alternative, but it beats this garbage.


----------



## DonB2

March Maddness aside and in case anyone cares there is a Samsung DTB-H260F on a shelf in its box for sale at Best Buy near SouthPoint Mall.


They also just got in the LG digital DVD recorder although they have not yet put it on the shelf.


DonB2


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I sent an email to WRAL complaining about the fact they chose not to broadcast the tournament in HD. I suggest anyone who is displeased with their choice do the same.



Hey guys. It's an argument you will not win. We've been going through this here for 4-5 years and we've beat it to death with WRAL. They want to be able to say they carry ALL the games and there simply isn't enough bandwidth to do an HD channel and still carry them all on 5.x. I think I remember them doing part of the games on 50.x one year but I'm sure CBS nipped that in the butt so that's probably why that hasn't happened again.


I think it's a crock too but even if they did do one game in HD OTA, somebody would complain because it wasnt the game they wanted to see in HD. Can't win. CBS is carrying the entire tournament in HD as I understand it.



What do you do if the Carolina game is on at the same time as the Duke ga...







Oh. Wait. Never mind. (I'm an NC State alum and I'm still laughing!)


The good news is that NEXT weekend (historically), everything generally straightens itself out because they won't need all the sub-channels. The bad news is that you're going to live with it this first weekend unless you have cable. That's the bottom line. We've been here before. Nothing new.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

You know what really burns me up?


We waited 6 months because WRAL said DTV didn't cover their entire OTA demagraphic so they used that excuse to hold out on an HD feed for 5 and 50. NOW they are providing a *cable HD* feed to Time Warner that's not available to their OTA customers.


Talk about having it both ways!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Amen. If you are watching the games OTA the quality is terrible even on a SD set. Couldn't they send multi HD feeds to TWC and keep OTA the way we ALL thought it would be when we bought our sets. Not only do the OTA viewers lose HD but we get YouTube quality as a substitute.



The OTA SD broadcast looks like it was converted to composite video at some point before transmission. I have seen some dot crawl artifacts.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They want to be able to say they carry ALL the games and there simply isn't enough bandwidth to do an HD channel and still carry them all on 5.x.



So instead, they can't say they broadcast in HD. That's worse.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it's a crock too but even if they did do one game in HD OTA, somebody would complain because it wasnt the game they wanted to see in HD. Can't win. CBS is carrying the entire tournament in HD as I understand it.



There is no reasonable expectation that they will broadcast every game in HD. There *is* an expectation that they will broadcast in HD, as *advertised*.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So instead, they can't say they broadcast in HD. That's worse.
> 
> 
> There is no reasonable expectation that they will broadcast every game in HD. There *is* an expectation that they will broadcast in HD, as *advertised*.



Well, CBS is providing every game in HD, so technically every game is in HD. So if WRAL has the capacity to broadcast in HD then one would expect they would show what the network is providing to them to all of their viewers instead of a special subset. Instead they have provide TWC with the fiber link therefore ignoring OTA customers whom have the capability to view HD. I've only been here in NC for 2.5 months so the way WRAL does things concerning the NCAA Tournament is new to me. I just found it odd that they would leave OTA folks hanging the way they did.


----------



## Opie

If PBS can simulcast HD and standard def programming at the same time, why can't WRAL?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If PBS can simulcast HD and standard def programming at the same time, why can't WRAL?



WRAL simulcasts HD and DTV *all the time*.


In order to guarantee simulcast of ALL the games, they must have 4 channels available at all times. Adding the 4th channel is what takes away the necessary bandwidth required for sub-1 to carry HD.


Not defending them. Just explaining. Bandwidth is finite. It all depends on allocation.


----------



## Opie

PBS has HD and *four* other channels going at the same time. So why can't WRAL do HD and three?


Worse, is the presumption that people investing in digital televisions did so to watch more simultaneous standard def programming.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PBS has HD and *four* other channels going at the same time. So why can't WRAL do HD and three?
> 
> 
> Worse, is the presumption that people investing in digital televisions did so to watch more simultaneous standard def programming.



Have you ever looked at the *quality* of PTV's SDTV feeds *while the HD channel is broadcasting*? BTW... it is a RARITY that all 4 are broadcasting concurrently anyway from what I've seen. You can keep 20 subs up. Bandwidth gets allocated when something's actually being broadcast.


Hey man, please don't shoot the messenger. I'm just as pi$$ed off about it as you are and probably have been for a lot longer.

www.callwralandcomplainandseehowfaritgetsyou.com


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PBS has HD and *four* other channels going at the same time. So why can't WRAL do HD and three?
> 
> 
> Worse, is the presumption that people investing in digital televisions did so to watch more simultaneous standard def programming.



Here's another BROAD MISCONCEPTION about digital TV. Nobody ever guaranteed you *HD*TV. What the FCC mandated was that all stations switch to *digital* UHF based broadcasts.


The *market* created the demand for HD based on promotions by stations *like WRAL* followed by a firm investment from the three majors with CBS leading the prime-time charge.


Nobody ever mandated anybody broadcast in HD. You get what they decide to provide you with. You vote with your remote.


----------



## Scooper

Wilson-Flyer - one small correction - "digital UHF based broadcasts" needs to read "digital based broadcasts". VHF will still be available (but LOW VHF (2-6) will not necessarily be desireable).


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... The bandwidth is intended for digital high definition output, first and foremost.



This is absolutely an incorrect assumption created by the advertising mantra that would have you to believe it is part of the requirement. It's not. go research it.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you ever looked at the *quality* of PTV's SDTV feeds *while the HD channel is broadcasting*?



Yes - it is no worse than the WRAL signal during the tournament.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey man, please don't shoot the messenger.



Not at all. I just don't think there are any good arguments for what they are doing.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wilson-Flyer - one small correction - "digital UHF based broadcasts" needs to read "digital based broadcasts". VHF will still be available (but LOW VHF (2-6) will not necessarily be desireable).



You're absolutely correct. Originally it was all about getting back the VHF spectum to reallocate it to other uses. I always neglect mentioning that it now _re-includes_ the VFH bandwidth as part of the specification.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not at all. I just don't think there are any good arguments for what they are doing.



Unless you're a Niagra graduate who relocated to RTP for job reasons. Always two sides to a coin.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless you're a Niagra graduate who relocated to RTP for job reasons. Always two sides to a coin.



There are certainly far more HDTV owners in the region than Niagara alumni. People understand that TV stations must cater to the majority.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

In all fairness, the OTA feeds look REALLY great here to be in SD on my 50" Sony A10. Especially 5.3, for some reason.


----------



## Opie

Last night 5.3 looked better than the others... not that we be relegated to evaluating standard definition picture during the prime HD viewing time of the year. 5.1 looked awful.


----------



## jamieh1

Sorry didnt post in time for last night but this is a 2 night shot at the beta download, 0x13e.

Friday and Saturday nights 11p-2:30am

by force upgrade, 02468 with the remote at reboot.


Visit www.dbstalk.com 

for more info.


----------



## HotTubJohnny

I am amazed there's so many people on here bitching about WRAL's ncaa coverage. I think its amazing how much basketball they bring us. On top of that, they provide 2 HD channels on TWC. These were available via QAM even if you didnt have a digital cable box.


I doubt you get that much coverage in many other markets. I understand you OTA'ers are upset about no HD, but... you get what you pay for.


we can have this discussion again in 363 days. Or if possible, sign up for TWC for a week and then cancel it next year.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand you OTA'ers are upset about no HD, but... you get what you pay for.



Let's see, $2,000 for a HDTV, $300 for HD/TiVo, $100 for cables, $70/month D*, and *no* HD coverage of the first 48 games. So much for that.


I've been watching HD NCAA coverage for years in another market. It's like we are regressing here in Raleigh. It is just a bad decision on their part.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are certainly far more HDTV owners in the region than Niagara alumni. People understand that TV stations must cater to the majority.



While my Niagra example was certainly and agreeably a stretch, your analogy directs us to believe the implication that you are generally saying that since HD owners are the majority, stations must cater to that market. If that's what you think, you're living in a dreamworld, my friend.


The RDU dema is probably one of the largest penetrations of HDTV per household in the country yet I'm confident we're not even CLOSE to a majority here.


The point is that WRAL *is* catering to the majority here much to the chagrin of those of us in the minority, whom, I remind you; they go out of their way to cater to 363 days out of the year.


Again; I don't like it either. I have *6* HDTVs in my home and 2 HD projectors and enough DTV HD PVR's and DTV HD STBs to furnish a small hotel. I think it sucks too. I think it's totally irrational to believe that _we_ are the market WRAL should cater to, as much as I would like to think it so.


Advertising pays the bills for TV stations and you target the market that gives you the most eyeballs tuned to the commercials. Like it or not; money talks and BS walks.


If you're so heavily vested in DTV and HD, why didn't (don't) you just buy MMM and be done with it? Problem solved.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> your analogy directs us to believe the implication that you are generally saying that since HD owners are the majority, stations must cater to that market. If that's what you think, you're living in a dreamworld, my friend.



My point is that there are far more people with HDTV monitors than [insert out-of-town school] alumni. People do not invest in HDTVs in order to get more SD broadcasting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The point is that WRAL *is* catering to the majority here much to the chagrin of those of us in the minority...



We are not comparing analog versus digital viewership here. We are comparing the ATSC viewership that want to watch HD versus the ATSC viewership that wants more SD substations. Clearly the former is in the majority, not the latter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're so heavily vested in DTV and HD, why didn't (don't) you just buy MMM and be done with it? Problem solved.



Because CBS advertised that the games would be in HD, and my local station has the capability to broadcast HD. However, for some nonsensical reason, they have chosen not to.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt you get that much coverage in many other markets. I understand you OTA'ers are upset about no HD, but... you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> we can have this discussion again in 363 days. Or if possible, sign up for TWC for a week and then cancel it next year.



Please afford me this opportunity to explain to you how TV markets are *defined* (briefly).


Market areas are defined by the FCC based on geography and demagraphics. Frequencies are granted EXCLUSIVITIES per network in those regions based on the geographic boundries. Broadcasters base their sales and pricing on market share and market demagraphics. This *market* (read: REGION) is what has made WRAL so successful; not TW Cable.


It's a downright slap in the face at *themselves* to provide TW Cable with something that they don't provide to the *majority and responsibility* of their market and then chastise DTV in public for not _properly and fully covering_ their region and therefore withholding DTV rights for their (Capital Broadcasting) owned stations. How pretentious is that!

*Broadcast* stations' primarily responsibility is to cater to their OTA demagraphic; whether you want to believe it or not. If WRAL Wants to be a cable-access station only then they can give up their broadcast rights for CBS for the Raleigh region and shake a deal with TW. I'm sure there are station owners chomping at the bit to get their claws into this market.










Bottom line is this: Jim Goodman does what Jim Goodman and Capital Broadcasting want to do. They always have. to his credit; most of the time I agree with what he chooses to do (not that he cares) and I can't say that I completely disagree with the way he's chosen to handle the tournament. The only real complaint I've ever had was when they decided to play moral compass for the area for 2-3 years and withhold the Victoria's Secret Fashion show because *they* deemed it too risque for the area. I'll judge that for my family with my remote, thank you. Don't get me wrong, I didn't really care one way or the other about watching it (but I did on channel 9 out of Greenville), it was much more about the principle of the thing but alas; I digress...


My point is simply this; either provide all you're broadcasting (by definition, OTA) to the entire broadcast market or don't provide it at all, but making sweetheart deals with cable providers violates the very spirit of the agreement to serve the market they have been given/granted by the FCC.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Opie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My point is that there are far more people with HDTV monitors than [insert out-of-town school] alumni.



I believe I'll take that bet. I'll take UNC and/or NC State (my alma mater) grads in the area v. HDTV ownership and I still bet I'd win. (EDIT: Sorry. I just noticed you prefaced it with out-of-town but my point below still stands. ENDEDIT)


Hey man... we'd all like to think we're important enough to dictate what our broadcasters broadcast but at the end of the day, WRAL has people they pay daily to study this thing to death. Jim Goodman doesn't make bad business decisions. Witness the unprecedented success of WRAL in the 29th market in the US.


If I'm selling local spots during the NCAA for WRAL, I'm selling eyes on the games. You can bet your proverbial a$$ that that was thought through carefully before the decision was made to carry all the SD feeds. I assure you that decision was not made lightly.


We can argue about this until next weekend; or next year for that matter. Bottom line is that it's the way it is and it will likely be the same way next year and for as long as CBS owns the rights.


If you don't like it; your option is to move, buy MMM or sign up for QAM from TW Cable. That's the bottom line, like it or not.


----------



## jamieh1

Look at it this way, you could subscribe to Directv and order Mega March Madness to watch all the games and have both HD and SD feeds or get free games in SD from WRAL.

Atleast WRAL is giving folks with DT more games than the average veiwers can see without paying around $80.


Here in my market we only get the HD version of one game, atleast WRAL gives you 4 games.

Im fortunate that I can get WRAL and WNCT to have HD and SD.

Do like me and have 2 antennas on the mast, I get my market and RDU.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe I'll take that bet. I'll take UNC and/or NC State (my alma mater) grads in the area v. HDTV ownership and I still bet I'd win. (EDIT: Sorry. I just noticed you prefaced it with out-of-town but my point below still stands. ENDEDIT)



WRAL would show the local game regardless if it was in HD or not.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I'm selling local spots during the NCAA for WRAL, I'm selling eyes on the games. You can bet your proverbial a$$ that that was thought through carefully before the decision was made to carry all the SD feeds. I assure you that decision was not made lightly.



I think that is precisely what we'd like to find out, because it is hard to argue that advertisers would get more exposure on the 3rd or 4th substation of a game broadcasting Niagara than on the HD broadcast of a highly penetrated HD marketplace.


And why not simulcast 1 HD game and 2 or 3 SD games? PBS broadcasts 1 HD channel and 4 SD subbroadcasts.


Turn on 5-1 right now. We are well into the second half of the Xavier/OSU game. It is the *only* game on. All over the country people are watching this game OTA in HD. Except in Raleigh. Inexplicable.


----------



## Opie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at it this way, you could subscribe to Directv and order Mega March Madness to watch all the games and have both HD and SD feeds or get free games in SD from WRAL. Im fortunate that I can get WRAL and WNCT to have HD and SD. Do like me and have 2 antennas on the mast, I get my market and RDU.



The point is that CBS is advertising its games are in HD - but this doesn't mean Raleigh, unless you are a TW subscriber.


I didn't realize I would have to get two antennas, but you're right, it looks like WRAL would rather I start watching WNCT for HD broadcasting.


----------



## bradesp

The decision by the management of WRAL baffles me... I was already frustrated by their stonewalling of DIshNetwork (my TV service provider). When I wrote them to complian they said I should put up an antenna to "enjoy" their HD broadcasts, yeah right. Well I did and now when I want to enjoy HD for my favorite programming that is promoted by CBS as HD I end up with POOOORRRR SD transmissions. I can't tell you how frustrated I was to watch last weeks games NCAA games in SD. What a huge let down.


Frankly at this point, I'm about to give up on HD for a couple more years when the programmers, content and distributors finally start getting their act together.


----------



## j.r.braswell

Opie,


Like I suggested a couple of pages ago and like Jamie above suggested, that is why I have an antenna pointed at Raleigh and one towards Washington/Greenville. A lot of times that setup gives you a choice. I believe you could get on like the Channel Master 3022 WRAL sent me, point towards Washington and grab WNCT then just install a switch.


Also, on the PBS broadcasts, 4-2 or 25-2 (HD channnels) are only broadcast from 8-11 pm and then, when they are on, the -4 adn -5 channels for each station are turned off.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you ever looked at the *quality* of PTV's SDTV feeds *while the HD channel is broadcasting*? BTW... it is a RARITY that all 4 are broadcasting concurrently anyway from what I've seen. You can keep 20 subs up. Bandwidth gets allocated when something's actually being broadcast...



Your Quality argument doesn't hold wate as the quality of the OTA games is as bad or worse than PBS's SD feeds when they are also providing a HD feed.


----------



## dslate69

One other point to the WRAL No OTA HD decision is that the Government owns the OTA frequencies and makes it possible for them to exist. Then WRAL jumps in bed with TWC at the expense of every other possible WRAL viewer be it OTA or SAT.

I will be glad when someone else starts broadcasting local news in HD so I can wash my hands of Local programming from WRAL completely.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at it this way, you could subscribe to Directv and order Mega March Madness to watch all the games and have both HD and SD feeds or get free games in SD from WRAL.
> 
> Atleast WRAL is giving folks with DT more games than the average veiwers can see without paying around $80.
> 
> 
> Here in my market we only get the HD version of one game, atleast WRAL gives you 4 games.
> 
> Im fortunate that I can get WRAL and WNCT to have HD and SD.
> 
> Do like me and have 2 antennas on the mast, I get my market and RDU.



Yet proof again that stupidity runs rampant (me, not you)...


I've been sitting here watching the games on WRAL for a day and a half all pi$$ed off like everybody else. Go figure I get WNCT just as good OTA as I get WRAL. Thanks for calling me out and giving me a kick in the pants.


HEY!!! The games really do look better in HD!





















LOL


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other point to the WRAL No OTA HD decision is that the Government owns the OTA frequencies and makes it possible for them to exist. Then WRAL jumps in bed with TWC at the expense of every other possible WRAL viewer be it OTA or SAT.
> *I will be glad when someone else starts broadcasting local news in HD so I can wash my hands of Local programming from WRAL completely.*



I know most of the players in the market fairly well because I've had HD in my home since 1998 and beta'ed for WRAL and WRAZ(yes, really). Don't hold your breath waiting on the others to _catch up_.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your Quality argument doesn't hold wate as the quality of the OTA games is as bad or worse than PBS's SD feeds when they are also providing a HD feed.



Yes, but a PBS nature special or This Old House can look good with a lot fewer bits than a full-motion basketball game.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know most of the players in the market fairly well because I've had HD in my home since 1998 and beta'ed for WRAL and WRAZ(yes, really). Don't hold your breath waiting on the others to _catch up_.



I'm still waiting for the networks to catch up. They don't have news in HD yet either.


----------



## jamieh1

One thing WRAL could do is the following...


5.1 WRAL-HD NCAA HD

5.2 WRAL-NC NCAA SD


50.2 WRAZ-SD NCAA SD

50.3 WRAZ-WX NCAA SD


or even add 5.3 as another SD


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing WRAL could do is the following...
> 
> 
> 5.1 WRAL-HD NCAA HD
> 
> 5.2 WRAL-NC NCAA SD
> 
> 
> 50.2 WRAZ-SD NCAA SD
> 
> 50.3 WRAZ-WX NCAA SD
> 
> 
> or even add 5.3 as another SD



CBS nipped that when they did it 2-3 years ago. At least that's my guess. They did it one year (RAZ-DT) and never did it again.


We talked about this a couple of pages ago.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please afford me this opportunity to explain to you how TV markets are *defined* (briefly).
> 
> 
> Market areas are defined by the FCC based on geography and demagraphics.



This is the most hilarious thing I have read in decades and show you are absolutely clueless.


The FCC grants broadcast license to serve a CITY....not a market. The city might be in a Nielsen DMA, but the license is for THE CITY....which is why it's called "The City of License".....not "The Market of License".


That's the reason the original VHFs are licensed the way the are - NTSC 4 to Chapel Hill, NTSC 5 to Raleigh and NTSC 11 to Durham.


The FCC does not even define a market. When they have needed to made decisions based upon signals in a market, they have always reverted to market definitions made by outside sources, such as Arbitron or Nielsen.


The FCC defining markets by demographics? ROFLMAO. That is priceless.


I needed a good laugh and this provided it.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know most of the players in the market fairly well because I've had HD in my home since 1998 and beta'ed for WRAL and WRAZ(yes, really). Don't hold your breath waiting on the others to _catch up_.



Yes, we see your knowledge of the players.


I guess you must be right - Channel 11/ABC/Cap Cities will never catch up and do HD News - as ABC doesn't believe in HD - as shown by local HD News at KABC/KGO/WLS/WABC and others - not to mention Good Morning America's leading the morning programmings in HD.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Nice to see that after all these months, you still have nothing better to do with your life than to apparently be my nemesis on this forum. Good for you. Obviously, it brings you great pleasure. Always happy to oblidge. I just bet you have a ton of friends online, don't you?










Though my post regarding licensing may not be technically correct (thanks for setting us all straight), the gist of it was there in principle to point out the fact that networks (stations) are licensed for areas that are exclusive to them and their network (I can't open a station and and get broadcast rights from the FCC for CBS in Raleigh, can I?).


I believe my post conveyed this correctly in the context of its intended purpose. WRAL sure claims a lot more market area than Raleigh proper. Guess they just call squatter's rights to the surrounding counties and claim it as their own. Good information. I didn't know that. And I thought a city was an element of geographic measure! Man, this forum is a WEALTH of information. Now I know it's not!










Equally good information on GMA being in HD. Not sure what that has to do with my comments regarding local news in HD per the context of my quoted post and response but thanks for the information anyway. I anxiously await the imminent arrival of local news in HD from WTVD and WNCN. Please enlighten us with your obvious insider's insight as to when this is going to happen.


Have a great day!


----------



## Scooper

Well - I went and ordered the Samsung DTB-H260F at Circuit City last night, and picked it up this afternoon.



Interim report - got it home, and configured it using the Green component to composite video trick. As expected - I get pretty good reception on all the digital stations in the area except the "rimshot" PBS and Ion stations. Since I have a rotor on my antenna, that's easily dealt with.


Currently watching the NASCAR race on 50.2 .


Now, does anybody have a "reasonable" cost method to go from the component outs to a VGA display ?


Edit - It appears that either getting a TV with composite inputs or getting an LCD display with DVI input (tried this with my wifes 2nd display) will be the cheapest. As we were watching UNC HD Nature last night, it appears that the HDMI output had more saturated colors than the composite out to our TV.


----------



## drewwho

I spent the weekend with my inlaws in Newport News, and watched the tournament OTA there on WKTR. They had 1 HD channel, no SD subs. The video quality was stunning, and I don't feel I missed anything, as they did a great job of cutting back and forth between games at critical moments.


Drew


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spent the weekend with my inlaws in Newport News, and watched the tournament OTA there on WKTR. They had 1 HD channel, no SD subs. The video quality was stunning, and I don't feel I missed anything, as they did a great job of cutting back and forth between games at critical moments.
> 
> 
> Drew



Luckily I was able to get a HD feed as well. It seems more than a few avoided WRAL's Tourney coverage. Not to beat a dead horse but I still don't get it since there are obviously far fewer TWC subs than OTA and SAT in and out of the TWC area. Now to beat the horse; WRAL sucks.


----------



## SugarBowl

I would hardly say that WRAL sucks.


I guess this is the 1 weekend a year when the amount of HD programming exceeds what can be handled OTA. I wonder if the true sports fan would choose 1) being able to watch every game 2) having some games in HD and some games not available.


It would be nice to have this kind of SD coverage on college football saturdays.


----------



## Scooper

And more on topic - is WLFL's (channel 22) digital channel "weak" for anyone else ? I'm having issues with it on my new Samsung DTB - H260F. All the other "farm" channels are fine.


OTA Antenna setup - a CM367x VHF antenna, and a CM 3021 with a Winegard Ap4700 preamp, combined in the attic (with appropriate bandpass filters), down to a Channel Plus MVDDS. One of the feeds here does my Sammy and NTSC TV.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would hardly say that WRAL sucks.
> 
> 
> I guess this is the 1 weekend a year when the amount of HD programming exceeds what can be handled OTA. I wonder if the true sports fan would choose 1) being able to watch every game 2) having some games in HD and some games not available.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have this kind of SD coverage on college football saturdays.



Well the sucks comment is in reference to them jumping in bed with TWC at the expense of every other way to receive WRAL. Every local community not served by TWC gets screwed.

And correct me if I am wrong but when Carolina or Duke for that matter were playing there was no other in market team that was on the other feeds. So instead of seeing the game that 99% of their viewers want to watch in HD we get more choices of crappy less than SD quality games.

WRAL has phenomenal quality when they decide to be a HD station. Maybe they will decide to expand their SD multicasting to give their viewers more choice and do away with HD completely. Would that suck?


----------



## drill

i don't understand why so many posters think that WRAL is abusing the OTA viewers to cowtow to TWC.


i *HATE* subchannels! i was very dissapointed that WRAL showed 4 SD feeds (of pretty low quality) instead of 1 or 2 HD feeds. i *personally* would rather watch ANY game in HD than an SD game, with the possible exception of the local/ACC teams. but it seems obvious to me that WRAL felt i was in the minority. they felt more people would care about being able to watch whatever game they wanted than an HD game that WRAL picked to broadcast. it was simply a quantity/quality decision. and by all means, it is WRAL's decision to make.


because WRAL->TWC isn't limited by the bandwidth in a single OTA channel, they also provided 2 additional HD feeds over cable. this ADDED feature has nothing to do with playing favorites to TWC. WRAL didn't take anything away from OTA to enable this feature. its just a physical reality that there wasn't enough BW to provide the same feature OTA.


seems to me, WRAL is doing its best to provide their customers with what WRAL thinks they want. that just doesn't match up with what i, and some vocal others would choose. that doesn't mean WRAL sucks. i think they do a pretty good job in most cases. i just wish they wouldn't divide their bandwidth with a bunch of subchannels, for NCAA tourney broadcast, or for any other broadcast for that matter.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS nipped that when they did it 2-3 years ago. At least that's my guess. They did it one year (RAZ-DT) and never did it again.
> 
> 
> We talked about this a couple of pages ago.



i don't think this is what happened. last year, or the year before, the 3 local ACC teams (State, UNC, and dook) were scheduled to play on the same night in the sweet 16. 2 of the teams were playing at almost exactly the same time, and the 3rd had an overlap with one of the games. i think duke was at like 7:15, unc was at 9 and state was at 9:30. rather than choose which of the games to show on the NTSC (analog ota) channel, WRAL went out of their way to get permission from FOX to broadcast CBS programming on the FOX NTSC channel. this was a very special circumstance, and WRAL bent over backwards for its customers. (and kudos to FOX for letting it happen). i fully expect if this ever happened again, WRAL would again attempt to get all local teams on the air. however, with the digital switchover in 2009, it may be a moot point. then WRAL can divide their 19mbit channel and show as many games as they want and not have to worry about NTSC analog viewers being left out in the cold.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yet proof again that stupidity runs rampant (me, not you)...
> 
> 
> I've been sitting here watching the games on WRAL for a day and a half all pi$$ed off like everybody else. Go figure I get WNCT just as good OTA as I get WRAL. Thanks for calling me out and giving me a kick in the pants.
> 
> 
> HEY!!! The games really do look better in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



what frequency (channel) is WNCT digital? i would like to try a little antenna aiming for future reference.


----------



## DonB2

I guess what bothers me and maybe it will improve is WUNC advertising shows on their sub/multi channels on their OTA ATSC feed for the 8pm to 11pm slot. These shows they advertise are on the -ED subfeed for example and -ED subfeed is off line from 8pm until 11pm.


So if you use OTA ATSC you are SOL to watch them.


Now if I was a TWC cable subscriber this would not be a issue because all subchannels are live all the time for UNC via Digital cable.


If WRAL is advertising the games in HD through OTA ATSC advertising and than actually shows the games in digital for ATSC OTA customers and not HD this would be a bummer.


Don't get me wrong I realise OTA ATSC has a bandwidth limitation. But darn it, don't promise an ATSC OTA customer something that is impossible for them to see outside of having Digital TWC.


-DonB2


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess what bothers me and maybe it will improve is WUNC advertising shows on their sub/multi channels on their OTA ATSC feed for the 8pm to 11pm slot. These shows they advertise are on the -ED subfeed for example and -ED subfeed is off line from 8pm until 11pm.
> 
> 
> So if you use OTA ATSC you are SOL to watch them.
> 
> 
> Now if I was a TWC cable subscriber this would not be a issue because all subchannels are live all the time for UNC via Digital cable.
> 
> 
> If WRAL is advertising the games in HD through OTA ATSC advertising and than actually shows the games in digital for ATSC OTA customers and not HD this would be a bummer.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I realise OTA ATSC has a bandwidth limitation. But darn it, don't promise an ATSC OTA customer something that is impossible for them to see outside of having Digital TWC.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



i can understand that, and agree with you if that is the case. they should clearly state OTA isn't HD. but, i wasn't aware WRAL was stating HD game coverage OTA in their advertisements. i seem to recall them advertising all 64 games on 5.1-5.?, TWC channels blah-blah, and HD on TWC channels 254 and 255. i don't ever remember them saying or implying their coverage would be HD on 5.1-5.? OTA. i'm not saying they didn't do that, i just don't remember it.


----------



## Aggie86

Long Time Lurker, Seldom poster...


I love this site lots of really good information.


FINALLY got around to it and just installed the Radio Shack 15-2160 UHF antenna ($24.95) in my attic and pointed it at the "Raleigh" antenna farm...WOW instant FREE HDTV.


Got a problem, however, NO SOUND. Here's my particulars:


Live in Hope Mills (south of Fayetteville) about 55 miles from antennas

Using DirecTV HR10-250 HD tuner to decode the OTA signal

MOST signals coming in ~75% or better (which really surprised me!)


The sound on all of the DirecTV channels is fine (even the locals), but no sound at all from the OTA tuned channels.... makes me think I've got a setting wrong


Any ideas? Is anyone else using the HR10-250 for OTA?

Thanks - John


----------



## drill

Anyone else notice in the HD NCAA games the picture occasionally getting blurry for just a split second, and then clearing up again? i noticed this last year too. i haven't seen anything like it on any other channel or any other sport on CBS. i have only seen it on CBS NCAA broadcast. i was watching it via builtin QAM tuner on my sony rplcd, and i also noticed it over at a friends house on his 42" plasma with a TWC HD DVR.


any ideas what is causing it?


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Long Time Lurker, Seldom poster...
> 
> 
> I love this site lots of really good information.
> 
> 
> FINALLY got around to it and just installed the Radio Shack 15-2160 UHF antenna ($24.95) in my attic and pointed it at the "Raleigh" antenna farm...WOW instant FREE HDTV.
> 
> 
> Got a problem, however, NO SOUND. Here's my particulars:
> 
> 
> Live in Hope Mills (south of Fayetteville) about 55 miles from antennas
> 
> Using DirecTV HR10-250 HD tuner to decode the OTA signal
> 
> MOST signals coming in ~75% or better (which really surprised me!)
> 
> 
> The sound on all of the DirecTV channels is fine (even the locals), but no sound at all from the OTA tuned channels.... makes me think I've got a setting wrong
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Is anyone else using the HR10-250 for OTA?
> 
> Thanks - John



i use an hr10-250 OTA. no problems. how do you have it hooked up (especially the audio)? directly to TV with HDMI, through a receiver, other?


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i use an hr10-250 OTA. no problems. how do you have it hooked up (especially the audio)? directly to TV with HDMI, through a receiver, other?




I've got the Video output going directly to the TV's DVI input via HDMI=>DVI cable. I've got the audio going to Denon AVR-3600 via the RCA jack (red, white) audio outputs...


The confusing part for me is that the sound works fine on all channels except the Off Air locals. I even still get the "Tivo Sounds" with the OTA local channels displayed...just none of the broadcast audio (I thought perhaps it was just at a greatly reduced volume so I tried turning the receiver WAY UP --no change)


Guess I will try to connect the audio direct to the TV and see if I get anything different.

-John


----------



## justpassinthru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice in the HD NCAA games the picture occasionally getting blurry for just a split second, and then clearing up again? i noticed this last year too. i haven't seen anything like it on any other channel or any other sport on CBS. i have only seen it on CBS NCAA broadcast. i was watching it via builtin QAM tuner on my sony rplcd, and i also noticed it over at a friends house on his 42" plasma with a TWC HD DVR.
> 
> 
> any ideas what is causing it?



First I though it was just me, but you are correct in your observations. It also happened during 60 Minutes. Close head shots of the marine being interviewed were in focus then as he moved his head the focus would go soft only to return to normal as soon as the movement stopped. Very strange to say the least. I have TWC, so maybe that is the common thread here.


----------



## jamieh1

THESE 2 ARE ON THE SAME TOWER IN GRIFTON NC


WNCT 9.1 CBS HD digital 10

WNCT 9.2 CW SD

--------------------------------------


WITN 7.1 NBC HD digital 32

WITN 7.2 WX SD


--------------------------------------


TOWER AROUND GREENVILLE NC

WUNK 25.1-.5 UNC digital 23

----------------------------------------

TOWER IN AYDEN NC

WYDO 14.1 FOX HD digital 21

----------------------------------------


TOWER NEAR NEW BERN NC

WCTI 12.1 ABC HD digital 48

WCTI 12.3 ENCTV SD




10,21,23,32 NEAR SAME POINTING DIRECTION

48 A LITTLE OFF


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justpassinthru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First I though it was just me, but you are correct in your observations. It also happened during 60 Minutes. Close head shots of the marine being interviewed were in focus then as he moved his head the focus would go soft only to return to normal as soon as the movement stopped. Very strange to say the least. I have TWC, so maybe that is the common thread here.



I wasn't watching that, but did notice another problem on TWC watching Cold Case on WRAL 5.1 last night via my QAM tuner. Several times when the pic switched to B&W on flashbacks, it became extremely grainy. Other times there was no problem. I can't decide whether it was TWC, CBS, WRAL or my TV at fault. I've also seen this happen briefly in the past, every time on WRAL IIRC.


----------



## Greg T

Is the WRAZ signal reduced. I've been having a problem with their signal for a few weeks now. WRAL, WTVD, etc,.. all come in at 90%. WRAZ is at about 50%.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got the Video output going directly to the TV's DVI input via HDMI=>DVI cable. I've got the audio going to Denon AVR-3600 via the RCA jack (red, white) audio outputs...
> 
> 
> The confusing part for me is that the sound works fine on all channels except the Off Air locals. I even still get the "Tivo Sounds" with the OTA local channels displayed...just none of the broadcast audio (I thought perhaps it was just at a greatly reduced volume so I tried turning the receiver WAY UP --no change)
> 
> 
> Guess I will try to connect the audio direct to the TV and see if I get anything different.
> 
> -John



ah ... you are using stereo audio. check the audio options on your HR10-250. all OTA ATSC channels, and some premium channels on directv have dolby digital audio streams. if you don't have your settings correct, the HR10 250 will not convert the dolby digital streams to stereo outputs. i think the setting of importance is the in the settings->audio menu. i think its called digital output settings. make sure it is set to convert to PCM. if its set to dolby digital out, like i said, i don't think it will convert the output to stereo. there is also an option to record dolby digital or not. i don't think that affects the audio output, but you can also try changing that.


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got the Video output going directly to the TV's DVI input via HDMI=>DVI cable. I've got the audio going to Denon AVR-3600 via the RCA jack (red, white) audio outputs...
> 
> 
> The confusing part for me is that the sound works fine on all channels except the Off Air locals. I even still get the "Tivo Sounds" with the OTA local channels displayed...just none of the broadcast audio (I thought perhaps it was just at a greatly reduced volume so I tried turning the receiver WAY UP --no change)
> 
> 
> Guess I will try to connect the audio direct to the TV and see if I get anything different.
> 
> -John




OK now I'm really stumped...

I disconnected everything except ran the HDMI=>DVI directly to the TV and the RCA (red, white) audio jacks direct to the TV.


Normal audio on all the DirecTV channels but NO AUDIO on the OTA tuned channels...WRAL 5-1 specifically was showing 82% signal but no audio. Wish I had another OTA tuner to try...maybe that's next - I spring for the HR20-700


- John


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aggie86* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK now I'm really stumped...
> 
> I disconnected everything except ran the HDMI=>DVI directly to the TV and the RCA (red, white) audio jacks direct to the TV.
> 
> 
> Normal audio on all the DirecTV channels but NO AUDIO on the OTA tuned channels...WRAL 5-1 specifically was showing 82% signal but no audio. Wish I had another OTA tuner to try...maybe that's next - I spring for the HR20-700
> 
> 
> - John



did you change the audio settings like i suggested? i don't get audio out of my TV over HDMI for dolby digital stations (OTA and some premium directv channels). but i do if i change the settings as i mentioned.


----------



## mpgxsvcd

I am a Raleigh NC TWC customer and my SA Explorer 8300HD DVR began acting up last night. It won't tune in ABC at all and several other channels like discovery HD won't tune in either. The weird thing is that the SD ABC won't tune in either. Has TWC lost the rights to ABC? I will switch to satellite instantly if that is the case? Was there an update made to the software for the 8300HD DVR recently?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i *HATE* subchannels! i was very dissapointed that WRAL showed 4 SD feeds (of pretty low quality) instead of 1 or 2 HD feeds. i *personally* would rather watch ANY game in HD than an SD game, with the possible exception of the local/ACC teams.



I too am disapointed with WRAL but I guess we see your true colors with the comment about the ACC teams. But that is the whole point you are here, WRAL is here, the ACC is here and we should have HD coverage of the ACC teams in the coverage area that WRAL serves. (PERIOD) If you don't want to watch the ACC, you picked the wrong place to live.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC isn't limited by the bandwidth in a single OTA channel, they also provided 2 additional HD feeds over cable. this ADDED feature has nothing to do with playing favorites to TWC.



So who else besides TWC got the extra HD feeds?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WRAL didn't take anything away from OTA to enable this feature.



HELLO, the HD Feed. If they didn't take anything away what are we talking about?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... WRAL sucks.



Agreed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... i just wish they wouldn't divide their bandwidth with a bunch of subchannels, for NCAA tourney broadcast, or for any other broadcast for that matter.



Same here.


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by drill

Anyone else notice in the HD NCAA games the picture occasionally getting blurry for just a split second, and then clearing up again? i noticed this last year too. i haven't seen anything like it on any other channel or any other sport on CBS. i have only seen it on CBS NCAA broadcast. i was watching it via builtin QAM tuner on my sony rplcd, and i also noticed it over at a friends house on his 42" plasma with a TWC HD DVR.


any ideas what is causing it?"



I first notice this issue on WUNC a year and a half ago. Whenever I was watching some nature type show and they panned in close to fast moving water the picture would get blurry/pixelate.


I am guessing it is part of the on the fly bandwidth allocation. I read previously that stations are capable of dynamically allocating bandwidth.


On the other hand I have also wondered if it is maybe the "*Recording Equipment*" that is causing this issue.


-DonB2


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice in the HD NCAA games the picture occasionally getting blurry for just a split second, and then clearing up again? i noticed this last year too. i haven't seen anything like it on any other channel or any other sport on CBS. i have only seen it on CBS NCAA broadcast. i was watching it via builtin QAM tuner on my sony rplcd, and i also noticed it over at a friends house on his 42" plasma with a TWC HD DVR.
> 
> 
> any ideas what is causing it?



It's an issue with CBS. It was noticable in Greensboro, but not other sites. It has been discussed in the HDTV Programming forum for quite some time.


Jeff


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

Hey guys,


I just purchased a second HDTV and am looking pick up a second HD Box from TWC. I have a SA 8300HD DVR on my first HDTV, but am looking at getting a non-DVR HD box for my second HDTV. What is the best non-DVR HD box available? Does TWC have any boxes that have HDMI outputs?


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So who else besides TWC got the extra HD feeds?



Who else besides TWC _could_ have gotten them in the first place? Should WRAL have a fat fiber connection to wherever DTV uplinks from (how do they do it now?) ? I hope you aren't suggesting that TWC customers should go without a fantastic feature since satellite people can't have it too (or would have to buy a special package to get it).


WRAL is a pioneer in HD broadcasting, and I applaud them for doing what they do. They even gave me a free antenna to boot! A really nice 4228. Can't complain about them.


I understand the disappointment in not having the main game in HD, and I agree that it is confusing that they still have 5.1 in SD when there is only one game on rather than switching back and forth. I think most people in the market (save ones that care enough to post on avs about hdtv) would rather have the variety. Remember, there are people out there that buy HDTVs because they are flat, not because of the picture, and there are a TON of people around here interested in other teams.


I wonder if it's possible for a 1080i setup like WRAL to broadcast in widescreen 480p. If they could do 4 widescreen 480p channels that looked decent that would eliminate a lot of the issues. I guess their encoders aren't up to it or something, since their SD signal really looked like crap.


----------



## drill

dslate69 ... don't take my comments out of context. i DO NOT think WRAL sucks. i think they do a pretty damned good job. if you think they suck, fine, but DO NOT attribute that to me. i DO NOT agree with you on this point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So who else besides TWC got the extra HD feeds?



i would bet anyone that wanted the extra feeds, got the extra feeds. i am certain if directv approached WRAL and said they wanted to broadcast WRALs HD feeds on extra mpeg4 channels, WRAL would allow them to do so. but directv isn't going to ask ... they are starved for BW as it is. does directv broadcast 5.2, 5.3, etc. NO. does TWC, yes. does WRAL prevent directv from carrying 5.2, 5.3, etc? NO. in directv's case, they don't have the extra HD feeds because they don't want the extra HD feeds. its not WRAL's fault.


as far as OTA, you obviously just don't get it. WRAL is doing their best to provide as much as they can. They only have one 19Mbit channel to work with OTA. that's a physical thing. they can't change it. its a fact of life. just because WRAL didn't choose to do exactly what you wanted them to do with that 19Mbit channel doesn't make their choice of what to broadcast wrong. you (and I) just don't agree with it. i am quite certain there are a lot of people that would rather have access to all the games, than just a few local ACC teams in HD.


so why should WRAL limit what they do on cable because OTA or the dish can't handle it? i personally am very happy that they don't stop at the least common denominator. by pushing each medium as far as it can go, they improve everyone. if you are pissed off enough, get TWC cable next year. if enough people do that, directv will notice and figure out some way to get the HD feeds on the sat. unfortunately, OTA is just screwed by the physical limit of the 19Mbit channel.


----------



## jdougjones

I believe Directv gets their WRAL feed from the OTA feed. So, by making the choice they did they automatically excluded Directv customers from being able to receive the one and only game they could receive (assuming they can't get OTA reception) in HD. I'm one of those customers.


I still find it hard to believe there are *more* customers with HD sets that would rather have all four games in SD than one in HD and one in SD. WRAL has done a good job of getting on the HD bandwagon early. But, I still think they made a mistake here.


----------



## justpassinthru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a second HDTV and am looking pick up a second HD Box from TWC. I have a SA 8300HD DVR on my first HDTV, but am looking at getting a non-DVR HD box for my second HDTV. What is the best non-DVR HD box available? Does TWC have any boxes that have HDMI outputs?




TWC has the SA3250 HD receiver. It has component, two 1394 ports, and DVI but no HDMI. Here is link to info with rear panel photos ==> http://scientificatlanta.com/custome...ce/4005304.pdf


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still find it hard to believe there are *more* customers with HD sets that would rather have all four games in SD than one in HD and one in SD. WRAL has done a good job of getting on the HD bandwagon early. But, I still think they made a mistake here.



There probably aren't. However, I'll be watching BOTH games in HD for no additional charge on Thursday/Friday thanks to TWC and WRAL.


I am quite happy with the decision to provide the games to TWC. I would like to see WRAL do one game in HD and 1 in SD OTA.


Jeff


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe Directv gets their WRAL feed from the OTA feed. So, by making the choice they did they automatically excluded Directv customers from being able to receive the one and only game they could receive (assuming they can't get OTA reception) in HD. I'm one of those customers.
> 
> 
> I still find it hard to believe there are *more* customers with HD sets that would rather have all four games in SD than one in HD and one in SD. WRAL has done a good job of getting on the HD bandwagon early. But, I still think they made a mistake here.



yes, i think you are correct that directv gets their WRAL feed OTA. if directv wanted to fork up some $$$ to do a fiber optic feed, i am sure WRAL would be happy to support that just as they do with TWC.


i sort of agree with you on HD TV owner preferences. i don't find it "hard" to believe, but i would be suprised by it. i hope WRAL did some sort of research to back their decision to broadcast all the games instead of have a 1 or 2 HD feeds. if they didn't, hopefully they are monitoring this forum to see the opinions of us vocal OTA folks. has anyone sent any feedback to them through their website asking why they decided to go with 4 SD feeds instead of 1 or 2 HD feeds?


-g


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe Directv gets their WRAL feed from the OTA feed. So, by making the choice they did they automatically excluded Directv customers from being able to receive the one and only game they could receive (assuming they can't get OTA reception) in HD. I'm one of those customers.



DirecTV made the choice to do OTA instead of via a fiber feed, so while WRAL's decision affected DirecTV users, so did the choice DirecTV made. Make sure to share the wrath appropriately.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i would bet anyone that wanted the extra feeds, got the extra feeds.



I wanted just one via OTA so you lose the bet.

That is the point TWC got them and to my knowledge; they were the only ones to get them (not just OTA & SAT but any other cable provider). My point isn't TWC shouldn't get extra games. It is at the expense of every other viewer that doesn't have TWC. The main feed on 5.1 should always be HD and then if they want to give extra games to Burger-King, more power to them.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> as far as OTA, you obviously just don't get it.



I only wanted one HD feed and your right I didn't get it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so why should WRAL limit what they do on cable because OTA or the dish can't handle it?



Because they are FIRST and FOREMOST an OTA station. If they want to be a TWC exclusive great GO let someone else that is commited to providing HD to ALL their customers take over CBS in this area.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am quite certain there are a lot of people that would rather have access to all the games, than just a few local ACC teams in HD.



You want to take a head count of fans in and out of the ACC in this area. I would be happy for that to be the deciding factor.

I'll bet a lot of people would rather watch another NFL team besides the Panthers; but this is where they live so if the Panthers are playing they should be on. When they are not; show the National feed but I want it in HD.

TWC can get 1000 games at a time, I don't care. As long as WRAL is the CBS-HD affiliate in this area, I expect HD.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There probably aren't. However, I'll be watching BOTH games in HD for no additional charge on Thursday/Friday thanks to TWC and WRAL.
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the decision to provide the games to TWC. I would like to see WRAL do one game in HD and 1 in SD OTA.
> 
> 
> Jeff



if it wasn't clear from my previous posts, i concur ... i would rather have at least 1 HD feed.


according to WRAL's website, they will have OTA 5.1, 5.2, and 5.3 active thursday. 5.1 and 5.3 are showing the same games. i am hoping that at least the 5.1 feed is HD. anyone know what the HD status is for this weekends games?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV made the choice to do OTA instead of via a fiber feed, so while WRAL's decision affected DirecTV users, so did the choice DirecTV made. Make sure to share the wrath appropriately.



Yea I made the decision to go with DISH. I share some responsibility too. But I also have been enjoying 30+ HD channels since I left TWC's pitiful offering. And with OTA built into my receiver I've had WB in HD as well. I have seen plenty of ESPN2-HD games that TWC subs missed. TWC jumps to the head of the class once a year but the rest of the time they are flunking the HD class.











Hey if DISH had the exclusive I would be happy too. I still don't see how anyone can agree with OTA 5.1 not being HD all the time. I am not saying take the extras away from TWC just don't take from OTA to do it.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not saying take the extras away from TWC just don't take from OTA to do it.



... and Directv customers that get 5.1 via satellite.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted just one via OTA so you lose the bet.
> 
> That is the point TWC got them and to my knowledge; they were the only ones to get them (not just OTA & SAT but any other cable provider). My point isn't TWC shouldn't get extra games. It is at the expense of every other viewer that doesn't have TWC. The main feed on 5.1 should always be HD and then if they want to give extra games to Burger-King, more power to them.



when i said anyone, i didn't mean individuals. i should have said any service provider. directv doesn't want all of wral's HD feeds for the tournament. they sell that as the mega march madness package for $69. they don't want anyone to have that for free. if any other cable provider or dish provider wanted to pay for fiber delivery instead of getting the feed OTA, they could have had HD. WRAL isn't preventing that. WRAL just chose to broadcast 4 SD games OTA, and that's how all other service providers except TWC receive their feed.


you still haven't explained how TWC having extra HD feeds causes the rest of the viewing public (OTA/satellite) to not have an HD feed. How is TWCs extra HD channels "at the expense of every other viewer that doesn't have TWC"? your logic escapes me. TWC has nothing to do with WRAL's choice to broadcast 4 SD feeds OTA.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only wanted one HD feed and your right I didn't get it.



no, what you don't get is that it isn't all about you. other people have opinions and wants. your desires weren't met, but others were.


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justpassinthru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC has the SA3250 HD receiver. It has component, two 1394 ports, and DVI but no HDMI. Here is link to info with rear panel photos ==> http://scientificatlanta.com/custome...ce/4005304.pdf



Are the 1394 ports disabled, or can I use them to capture HD content on my PC?


----------



## dslate69

I give.

Anyone that thinks it's great that the local HD channel doesn't want to provide HD, Super!... enjoy. I hope they decide to have a WRAL multicast bonanza 24\\7 with no HD since that is obviously what the people want. With "choice" as the reason maybe there shouldn't be any OTA HD just OTA multicast.

Like I said before I got it in HD and not from WRAL. I am voicing my displeasure at the decision because it is wrong not because I am missing the games in HD.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I give.
> 
> Anyone that thinks it's great that the local HD channel doesn't want to provide HD, Super!... enjoy. I hope they decide to have a WRAL multicast bonanza 24\\7 with no HD since that is obviously what the people want. With "choice" as the reason maybe there shouldn't be any OTA HD just OTA multicast.
> 
> Like I said before I got it in HD and not from WRAL. I am voicing my displeasure at the decision because it is wrong not because I am missing the games in HD.



I don't think anyone here would disagree with you. I haven't heard one "OTA only", Dish, or Directv customer say they were happy with the decision.


I find it hard to believe that putting all 4 games on OTA was a pre-req to giving TW all 4 games in HD. But, who knows.


BTW - looking at the guide for Thursday indicates the games on 5.1 will be in HD and the other game on 5.2 will be in SD.


----------



## Baler

I posted this around a year ago but it seems appropriate to drag it out again:


"Assessing (general) public opinion from posts on specialized internet forums is like asking a fan at Fenway if the Yankees are any good this year. It's a big world."


WRAL and TWC are serving their majorities. We like to read and post here because we have commonality: a love for all things visually brilliant. But to think that we in any way represent even a quarter of those served by these entities is a bit arrogant. WRAL is providing as much as it can to as many as it can. TWC does so as well. Both are also businesses, operating under the requirement to make money. Both accept the risk of being castigated in arenas such as this, but know many more are jubilant at getting to see their out-of-area team, essentially for free. Personally, I think they're doing a great job. Go to any other region and see; we are spoiled to have front-runners in technology in our home area.


----------



## cdecourt

We appreciate all the comments -- positive and otherwise --regarding WRAL's NCAA coverage during the first two rounds of the tournament. I thought it would be good to provide some answers and feedback to some of you who had questions or concerns about the coverage, so here goes:




First let's deal with the HD issue. The fact that WRAL dropped its over-the-air HD signal for the first four days of the tournament is not new. We began multicasting all the tournament games seven years ago and the only way to do that over-the-air is by reconfiguring our digital bandwidth and dropping HD. CBS is well aware of this practice and even encourages us to provide the multiple games, so the claims of "false advertising" are a bit overblown in our opinion. As some of you mentioned here, we fed two HD games at a time to Time Warner via a fiber line, so many viewers did have HD. Bottom line - we know that the multicast is a trade-off between HD and SD, but we've been willing to accept it for one four-day period each year.




DirecTV was not able to carry WRAL's HD feeds because it relies on the station's over-the-air HD signal, which was not available for those four days. Unlike Time Warner, Direct does not have a fiber connection to WRAL - so it was only able to pass along our Standard Definition digital signal. Again, it's part of the tradeoff that we accept during the first two rounds of the tournament.




Several of you questioned why PBS is able to provide one HD channel and several SD channels in its digital bandwidth. It's all a matter of content. Basketball is fast-paced, high motion content and it requires lots of bandwidth. Otherwise, it looks blocky and ragged and is almost unwatchable. PBS does not normally carry this type of high-motion programming, so the local station can crunch down the channel size and use the bandwidth for more low-motion channel offerings. It's simply a case of digital apples and oranges.




Finally - the question and concern over content and why the same game appeared so often on multiple channels. CBS offers stations two types of NCAA game feeds - a flex feed for most stations and a so-called constant feed for stations in areas where a home team is playing in that particular game. As we've all seen - there is no such thing as a truly constant feed. CBS has been very aggressive in jumping from venue to venue any time the action heats up. The network says it is televising a tournament, not just a bunch of separate games, and it wants viewers to get that full-tournament feel by having them look in at many different games. This often happens simultaneously on all the feeds and creates those maddening situations where the same action is being fed across all our channels. Even the constant feeds will occasionally jump to other action, as was witnessed in the second half of UNC's first round game. These content switches are completely out of WRAL's control. We must take the feeds as CBS sends them, and we acknowledge that it's not always what some viewers want to see.




The good news is two-fold: WRAL-HD is back and the jumping feeds should improve from here on in. After the final game Sunday evening, WRAL reconfigured its bandwidth and returned to the standard set-up of one HD and one SD channel. This will remain in place indefinitely, so over-the-air HD viewers and those with DirecTV should be back in business. With only two simultaneous games airing on Thursday and Friday, we should also see less venue-jumping. This has been the pattern in previous years and we hope it continues this tournament. Again - WRAL has no direct control over the feeds and how often the action is interrupted, but we can assure you that we've voiced our opinion on this issue to the CBS brass in New York.




Thanks again to everyone who took the time to comment. The multicast is not perfect, by any means, but it is free to over-the-air viewers and gives people a chance to see all the games in some shape or fashion. We'll keep an eye on this section the rest of the tournament and will provide more feedback if required. May your favorite team advance.


----------



## DonB2

I think making any comment as to how WRAL thinks is a presumption. I sure as heck don't know how they think.


Maybe someone on this board has an inside edge with them but it sure is not me.


I will say they appear to do a lot better job with their station than others in this area or even stations in upstate NY for example.


Of course there is not a lot of good Jobs in up state NY and that is why a lot of us are down here.










-DonB2


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We appreciate all the comments -- positive and otherwise --regarding WRAL's NCAA coverage during the first two rounds of the tournament.



Chuck, thanks for giving the station's perspective. I hope you reconsider next year and decide not to short change the OTA and Satellite crowd in the HD department. Just my opinion. But, so far I have not heard of one person that was pleased to get 4 (or in my case 1) games in SD and none in HD. The TW customers are certainly well served, but the rest of us are getting short changed. One game in HD and a bonus game in SD would be great.


Doug


----------



## cdecourt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chuck, thanks for giving the station's perspective. I hope you reconsider next year and decide not to short change the OTA and Satellite crowd in the HD department. Just my opinion. But, so far I have not heard of one person that was pleased to get 4 (or in my case 1) games in SD and none in HD. The TW customers are certainly well served, but the rest of us are getting short changed. One game in HD and a bonus game in SD would be great.
> 
> 
> Doug




Doug,


We really do appreciate the feedback.


Based on what we have been hearing we have already started our discussions internally for next years coverage plans.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Chuck, thanks for giving the station's perspective. I hope you reconsider next year and decide not to short change the OTA and Satellite crowd in the HD department. Just my opinion. But, so far I have not heard of one person that was pleased to get 4 (or in my case 1) games in SD and none in HD. The TW customers are certainly well served, but the rest of us are getting short changed. One game in HD and a bonus game in SD would be great.
> 
> 
> Doug



Agreed. What I don't get is the attitude that 4 games in SD is better than none or 2 games in HD! Huh! It's to be assumed that if someone has an OTA antenna and it's connected to a set in which they could see the 4 feeds, then that person may also be expecting to see a HD feed seeing as though they're watching a hd set using and OTA antenna. So the customers on TWC wouldn't want to see 4 games at once instead of 2 HD games? I mean if the prevailing feeling is that customers would prefer to see 4 games at one, why wouldn't TWC customers want to see 4 games at once? Shouldn't they be treated to 4 games at once? I'm on Directv but I'm just repeating what some are saying about why it's good to get 4 SD feeds instead of two HD feeds.


I'm new to this market. I came from Phoenix, AZ and before that Jacksonville, FL so excuse my ignorance to how 4 SD games are good for some and how 2 HD is good for some but not for others. Sure 4 is more than 2, but if more is better why not provide 4 to TWC because we keep hearing from some and the WRAL person how more is better.


I go back to the point that WRAL has the direct fiber link to TWC and as such they chose to provide TWC with HD games while deciding not to bless the OTA folks with HD. That's a decision WRAL chose to make. They could have just simply provided an HD feel to everyone, but I guess they feel the need to say that they provided 4 SD games at once for the last 7 years b/c I guess they're proud of that ability. That's a great accomplishment! Not many stations in the country can claim that.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the customers on TWC wouldn't want to see 4 games at once instead of 2 HD games? I mean if the prevailing feeling is that customers would prefer to see 4 games at one, why wouldn't TWC customers want to see 4 games at once? Shouldn't they be treated to 4 games at once? I'm on Directv but I'm just repeating what some are saying about why it's good to get 4 SD feeds instead of two HD feeds.



I think TWC had 4 SD feeds just like OTA and then 2 ADDITIONAL HD feeds, for a total of 6 feeds. (if not 6, they had 5). but, in the end, TWC customers had access to all 4 games, and 2 of them in HD. the additional feeds AND HD were possible because they have a fiber line to get the content from WRAL and aren't limited to the 19Mbit physical ATSC channel.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One game in HD and a bonus game in SD would be great.



well said! and i couldn't agree more.


oh, and kudos go out to chuck for stopping by and giving the stations viewpoint!


----------



## dslate69

I am glad WRAL is at least listening. Of course that doesn't mean change.









The MAJOR problem is that the ACC is so damn good (Carolina carrying the load this year) and are always in the Tourney getting the shaft from WRAL for more games MOST of us won't watch. Granted if Duke and Carolina were playing at the same time and only one got the HD feed; a whole other discussion would be brewing. To not have the Carolina game in HD in Carolina's on market when another in market team is not on is a crime.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdecourt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> 
> We really do appreciate the feedback.
> 
> 
> Based on what we have been hearing we have already started our discussions internally for next years coverage plans.



More feedback, if I may. I am a TWC Customer and had all 4 games going and the HD feed.


I don't believe it is worth not having HD in order to have all 4 games, as was the case with others. I say this as someone who luckily had HD via TWC.


The better match-up was generally on 255 (HD), and the constant switching (out of your control) made it hard to follow any single game anyway. When things got close elsewhere, CBS would "look in" for a short while. I didn't find that distracting to the primary game I was watching. There were times when all 4 were at commercial (you may like that, but we fanatics don't - even when spolied with 4 games at once).


The only benefit I had from 4 games at once was to do my own "look in" by switching to one of the other games (or using PIP). The score "bug" at the top kept me updated enough making that barely necessary. Lastly, we all have the internet and fanatics that want 4 games at once have other alternatives to accomplish that. Personally, I'd go out to a pub. If the local teams (State, Duke, UNC, Wake) all played at once we would all find a way (or place) to have it all. Heck, I'd want to be at a pub if that happened.


I think WRAL can provide greater satisfaction to a broader audience with a high quality production to all, and not via greater quantity. If I had all 4 games in HD, I'd likely be locked into one, and occasionally peek at the others.


My 2 cents.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Got a big decision to make: DirecTV vs. Dish for HDTV service.


Considering I'll be in Holly Springs, I *should* be able to get all the locals OTA, so no knocks on Dish there. All things considered, which one should I choose?


Pros for Dish: No HD DVR cost, way more HD channels, Starz in HD, maybe a few dollars cheaper per month.


Pros for DirecTV: Guaranteed locals in HD, every FSN regional ever (can you get these on Dish?), that's about it


Of course, with DirecTV I hafta pay $199 for an HD DVR, so I'm leaning towards Dish, but I'm terrified I won't get locals OTA without a roof antenna, which I am not interested in erecting.


Surely someone here has been in this dilemma -- help!


P.S. - TWC isn't an option because 1) there's no ESPN2HD and 2) there's no ESPN-U


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a big decision to make: DirecTV vs. Dish for HDTV service.
> 
> 
> Considering I'll be in Holly Springs, I *should* be able to get all the locals OTA, so no knocks on Dish there. All things considered, which one should I choose?
> 
> 
> Pros for Dish: No HD DVR cost, way more HD channels, Starz in HD, maybe a few dollars cheaper per month.
> 
> 
> Pros for DirecTV: Guaranteed locals in HD, every FSN regional ever (can you get these on Dish?), that's about it
> 
> 
> Of course, with DirecTV I hafta pay $199 for an HD DVR, so I'm leaning towards Dish, but I'm terrified I won't get locals OTA without a roof antenna, which I am not interested in erecting.
> 
> 
> Surely someone here has been in this dilemma -- help!
> 
> 
> P.S. - TWC isn't an option because 1) there's no ESPN2HD and 2) there's no ESPN-U



I dont think you will have any problem with OTA with an attic antenna. Im further from the antenna farm than you (im in apex) and I get them all rock solid (94 on signal meter) with attic antenna.


----------



## jamieh1

DishHD may look better now, programming wise, but once Directv gets the new sats up later this year, they say they will have alot more HD. They have agreements in place for over 70 channels already.

Already announced, CNN, FOX NEWS, THE WEATHER CHANNEL, SPEED, FX, NGCHD, NFLHD, BRAVO, CARTOON NETWORK, ESPNEWS, DISNEY, TOON DISNEY, FOOD, HGTV, A&E, SCIFI, TBS, HISTORY CH, MTV, FOX SPORTS NET

Also already up, WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WLFL, WRAZ


----------



## jdougjones

I've had Directv for a number of years. I breifly considered Dish for HD. But, I live in Raleigh and cannot get the signals OTA reliably, so Dish was out. I live in a hilly, wooded area. WRAL checked my signal and told me the reason was I don't have a direct line of sight to the towers. I also like the sports pkg's available via Directv and the one DVR charge for multiple DVRs. I'm looking forward to the additional HD channels they should bring online in the fall.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^^ With those new sats, will a new HD DVR be rolled out, making the one I'd buy now antiquated? Or can the current HD DVR handle the new material that will (hopefully) be rolled out?


Also, I know that HBO / Showtime is in HD via DirecTV, but what about Starz? It isn't listed clearly on their site.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^ With those new sats, will a new HD DVR be rolled out, making the one I'd buy now antiquated? Or can the current HD DVR handle the new material that will (hopefully) be rolled out?
> 
> 
> Also, I know that HBO / Showtime is in HD via DirecTV, but what about Starz? It isn't listed clearly on their site.



Don't know about Starz HD. But, the current HDDVR, the HR20, and the current dish, the SlimLine, are good for the new satellites. I'm very pleased with the HD quality of the MPEG4 channels.


----------



## SouthPaW1227

^ Nice. Any "deals" that aren't listed on the site? I know the 12-month price promotion on channel packages, but is there any haggling room if I were to setup by phone?


I'm pro-internet all the way, but ordering satellite service online just seems like a diasater waiting to happen -- experiences?


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthPaW1227* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Nice. Any "deals" that aren't listed on the site? I know the 12-month price promotion on channel packages, but is there any haggling room if I were to setup by phone?
> 
> 
> I'm pro-internet all the way, but ordering satellite service online just seems like a diasater waiting to happen -- experiences?



I've always done it via phone and received better deals than online. If you're switiching from cable be sure to mention that. Also, tell them you're considering Dish. Even when they give you a good deal make sure you ask if that's the best they can do. The CSR's seem to have some flexibility.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DishHD may look better now, programming wise, but once Directv gets the new sats up later this year, they say they will have alot more HD. They have agreements in place for over 70 channels already.
> 
> Already announced, CNN, FOX NEWS, THE WEATHER CHANNEL, SPEED, FX, NGCHD, NFLHD, BRAVO, CARTOON NETWORK, ESPNEWS, DISNEY, TOON DISNEY, FOOD, HGTV, A&E, SCIFI, TBS, HISTORY CH, MTV, FOX SPORTS NET
> 
> Also already up, WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WLFL, WRAZ



Yea DirecTv is better at making promises.







100 National HD channels by the end of the year? Betting against that is easy money, when half that many channels don't even exist right now. I hope they get them, DISH could use some HD competition as they will add every channel D* adds. Or do we think DISH will just give up HD (Bragging about being the HD leader in every Ad and all).

Up until this point DISH has been the HD leader and shown a commitment to keep that title. Things may change, but right now DISH is walking the walk and D* is not; as some of those HD channels listed are available NOW on DISH and NOT on D*.

Hopefully they will be able to merge if the SAT radios get it done.


----------



## gstelmack

On the WRAL / NCAA bit:


1) I did not watch much tournament action this past weekend because the SD signal was abysmal. Hard to watch a bunch of blurry guys run around the court. Not much better on the DirecTV feed since it's just grabbing the OTA feed anyway.


2) As pointed out, with all the jumping CBS does, and CBS treating it as a tournament rather than individual games, what's the reason for showing all four at once again? Especially since the 4 are essentially unwatchable?


It's fine if WRAL wants to make this decision, I'm not mad about it or anything, but just thought it was worth pointing out that WRAL lost a viewer over the weekend because of the decision.


----------



## jamieh1

Try to aim a antenna towards the east and pull in WNCT-9.1 (10.1)

They had the games in HD. If you are in the Cary area you may beable to pull in the signal, the WNCT signal borders the Raliegh area.


----------



## SugarBowl

I can get 2.1 out of Greensboro/High Point, but I didn't check to see if they were showing any HD games.. All the games should be in HD from here on out,


----------



## corin99

Hi...I'm using BeyondTV to watch & record OTA HDTV. It works fine for all the local HD stations except for UNC. For the UNC station, I can watch live TV fine and the signal strength is good, but if I record anything, it causes a "corrupt file" error on playback.


I've been told that some channels are not in full compliance with standards and that it could be the problem. So I'm wondering anyone here has had this type of problem...or if anyone is using BTV successfully to record UNC.


Thanks - John


----------



## thess

*delurk*


I mailed WRAZ the antenna form last week. A ChannelMaster 4228 was on my doorstep this morning.


Now to talk the boyfriend into going up into the attic. Or something.


EDIT: John, I'm running BTV. I don't usually have UNCHD in my lineup because I'm in a very unidirectional situation and it's the wrong way. But I'll turn it on later tonight and point the new antenna that way and let you know what happens when I record.


I'm on BTV 4.3, I think.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Hi...I'm using BeyondTV to watch & record OTA HDTV. It works fine for all the local HD stations except for UNC. For the UNC station, I can watch live TV fine and the signal strength is good, but if I record anything, it causes a "corrupt file" error on playback.



OK, I added UNCHD to my lineup (59.4.2) and recorded a few minutes of "American Experiences". Plays back fine. Exited shell and restarted, still plays.


----------



## Yerp

Just wondering if anyone else has had any issues with ABC HD (11.1 - QAM) having sever stuttering issues? It was pretty much unwatchable tonight. No other stations displayed this problem at all.


Just kind of weird










Thanks


----------



## corin99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I added UNCHD to my lineup (59.4.2) and recorded a few minutes of "American Experiences". Plays back fine. Exited shell and restarted, still plays.



Interesting....I'm at BTV 4.6...maybe I'll regress. The files play in Media Player and Fusion software, so it does look like a BTV problem. I'm using a FusionHDTV Lite card for capture. What are you using?


John


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yerp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had any issues with ABC HD (11.1 - QAM) having sever stuttering issues? It was pretty much unwatchable tonight. No other stations displayed this problem at all.
> 
> 
> Just kind of weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have ABC-HD thru Directv and my antenna and I just had a black screen with no sound. I came home from the gym and noticed that George Lopez recorded for like a minute and then a black screen and no sound. I then checked ABC-HD and no pic or sound on the Directv MPEG 4 version nor the antenna. I had to record Lost from the SD channel. Hopefully it is fixed today as I have Grey's and Betty Ugly set to record tonight.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corin99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting....I'm at BTV 4.6...maybe I'll regress. The files play in Media Player and Fusion software, so it does look like a BTV problem. I'm using a FusionHDTV Lite card for capture. What are you using?
> 
> 
> John



I had the same problem with BTV 4.5. I have not tired on 4.6 because if I set my antenna to pick it up I lose all the other channels.


PS I am getting a QAM TV next week. What level of cable do I need to pick up the unencrypted HD channels? Is it still only the locals?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have ABC-HD thru Directv and my antenna and I just had a black screen with no sound. I came home from the gym and noticed that George Lopez recorded for like a minute and then a black screen and no sound. I then checked ABC-HD and no pic or sound on the Directv MPEG 4 version nor the antenna. I had to record Lost from the SD channel. Hopefully it is fixed today as I have Grey's and Betty Ugly set to record tonight.



We watched According to JIm OTA and didn't notice any problems. I think that is ABC.


----------



## drewwho

After reinstalling my MythTV box with 0.20-fixes and scanning for channels over the air, I see the following WUNC channels:

4-1 WUNC-TV

4-2 WUNC-HD

4-4 WUNC-ED

4-5 WUNC-KD

4-100 WUNC-DA


I seem to be missing WUNC-NC (4-5), WUNC-KD seems to have the wrong number (4-5 vs 4-3), and I have no idea what WUNC-DA is. It seems to be just a blank screen. Does anybody else see something similar? Is WUNC-NC gone?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Aggie86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ah ... you are using stereo audio. check the audio options on your HR10-250. all OTA ATSC channels, and some premium channels on directv have dolby digital audio streams. if you don't have your settings correct, the HR10 250 will not convert the dolby digital streams to stereo outputs. i think the setting of importance is the in the settings->audio menu. i think its called digital output settings. make sure it is set to convert to PCM. if its set to dolby digital out, like i said, i don't think it will convert the output to stereo. there is also an option to record dolby digital or not. i don't think that affects the audio output, but you can also try changing that.



Drill,


Sorry for the slow response...got sent out of town on business for a couple days!! I did check the audio settings and they were already set as you suggested. I tried choosing the opposite settings (counter intuitive...but I was getting desperate) no change. Then last night I unplugged EVERYTHING let it sit for a while...and began a FULL re-setup (again). Woke up this morning and everything works as it should...full audio on all the OTA Channels!!


Thanks for your time/suggestions!!

- John


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We watched According to JIm OTA and didn't notice any problems. I think that is ABC.



Yeah, I think OTA was fine. Now it's kinda making sense to me. It's prolly the equipment Directv is using to get ABC's signal. The reason I say that is b/c over the last couple of weeks there has been green blocking on most of the programs and last night everything prolly came to a head.


----------



## Yerp

Yeah, I think OTA is ok, but QAM is not. Well, to my TV anyway :\\


Again, all other stations were just dandy over QAM cable....just not ABC.


----------



## DonB2

"4-100 WUNC-DA "


I am intrigued by 4-100. I see it on my Samsung DTB-H260F.


Everyonce in awhile I get tempted to select it and so far it just sends me to 4-1










But I keep trying and expect it may be a *audio* channel if I ever do get it to do something.


-Donb2


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We watched According to JIm OTA and didn't notice any problems. I think that is ABC.




Last night Lost OTA on 11.1 was fantastic!!! Sounds like Satellite/Direct TV issues


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "4-100 WUNC-DA "
> 
> 
> I am intrigued by 4-100. I see it on my Samsung DTB-H260F.
> 
> 
> Everyonce in awhile I get tempted to select it and so far it just sends me to 4-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I keep trying and expect it may be a *audio* channel if I ever do get it to do something.
> 
> 
> -Donb2



I get this too with my Samsung T151, T451 and the tuner in my West 3213. I do not get redirected to any other station though.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get this too with my Samsung T151, T451 and the tuner in my West 3213. I do not get redirected to any other station though.



Do you get anything on 4-100, or a blank signal, or..?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After reinstalling my MythTV box with 0.20-fixes and scanning for channels over the air, I see the following WUNC channels:
> 
> 4-5 WUNC-KD
> 
> 4-100 WUNC-DA



After un-clicking the "free to air channels only" box in the channel scanning widget and rescanning just WUNC, I now see WUNC-NC. However, it still collided with WUNC-KD for 4-5, and I had to move things around manually. It seems to work though..


Drew


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have ABC-HD thru Directv and my antenna and I just had a black screen with no sound. I came home from the gym and noticed that George Lopez recorded for like a minute and then a black screen and no sound. I then checked ABC-HD and no pic or sound on the Directv MPEG 4 version nor the antenna. I had to record Lost from the SD channel. Hopefully it is fixed today as I have Grey's and Betty Ugly set to record tonight.



Your problem is with the receiver. You should check the D* forums, as a simple reset or unplug fixes such things. From what I hear D*'s HD DVR is or has been pretty buggy. These receivers are essentially computers now a days and need to be reset when they get hung up.


----------



## corin99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with BTV 4.5. I have not tired on 4.6 because if I set my antenna to pick it up I lose all the other channels.
> 
> 
> PS I am getting a QAM TV next week. What level of cable do I need to pick up the unencrypted HD channels? Is it still only the locals?



Thanks for responding...I"m curious about what tuner card you are using..I'm using a FusionHDTV LIte.


As for cable, I just have Basic and get the locals. But WRDC-DT is at 77.2, instead of 28.1, and WLFL-DT is at 77.1 instead of 22.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corin99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting....I'm at BTV 4.6...maybe I'll regress. The files play in Media Player and Fusion software, so it does look like a BTV problem. I'm using a FusionHDTV Lite card for capture. What are you using?
> 
> 
> John



I'm using an AverMedia a180. (It's a software-encoder ATSC/Alleged QAM card with s-video & composite inputs.)


(I have everything working perfectly, and I saw some complains about 4.6, and I already have upgradeophobia...so I've been hesitant to grab the new version. Or even *think* the word 'Vista'.







)


----------



## jamieh1

Anyone with a Directv HR20 having ota channel issues from antenna,

channels not coming in. Try to rerun the antenna setup, completely reset, re enter the markets. This got my local fox to work.


We have FOX on 2 channels, WFXI 8.1 (24.1) and WYDO 14.1 (21.1)

Currently 8.1 is being sent to the 14.1 tower and showing up as 8.1 but is actually using the 21.1 signal.


Other words the WFXI 8 signal is being beamed to the WYDO tower and sent out.

WYDO is waiting for software corrections so it will be correct and be shown as 14.1

These are the same channels, they are similar the UNC system. The FOX signal is not as strong so they use 2 channels to cover the market. (Greenville New Bern Washington).

Before could get a signal but no picture, after reset channel 14.1(21) is remapping to 8.1


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corin99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding...I"m curious about what tuner card you are using..I'm using a FusionHDTV LIte.
> 
> 
> As for cable, I just have Basic and get the locals. But WRDC-DT is at 77.2, instead of 28.1, and WLFL-DT is at 77.1 instead of 22.



Right now I have a ATI TV Wonder 650. I want to add a second card hopefully one that will do QAM with BTV.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using an AverMedia a180. (It's a software-encoder ATSC/Alleged QAM card with s-video & composite inputs.)
> 
> 
> (I have everything working perfectly, and I saw some complains about 4.6, and I already have upgradeophobia...so I've been hesitant to grab the new version. Or even *think* the word 'Vista'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Did you get QAM to work?


----------



## jamieh1

Beta software update tonight and Sunday night 11p-2:30a

Force update



visit www.dbstalk.com 

for more info.


----------



## corin99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using an AverMedia a180. (It's a software-encoder ATSC/Alleged QAM card with s-video & composite inputs.)
> 
> 
> (I have everything working perfectly, and I saw some complains about 4.6, and I already have upgradeophobia...so I've been hesitant to grab the new version. Or even *think* the word 'Vista'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




I hear you.."If it ain't broke..." Though, I'm not having any problems with 4.6. I don't think my UNC problem is a BTV issue.


Turns out, I can record and playback just fine between 8-11 PM, which is when UNC broadcasts HD content, on UNCDT1 & UNCDT2. During other hours they are multicasting on four channels (DT1,3,4,5). For some reason, it's the multicasts that can't be recorded. My guess is that there's something non-standard about their signal. I'm willing to bet that you have the same problem, but you tested it between 8-11.


John


----------



## corin99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I have a ATI TV Wonder 650. I want to add a second card hopefully one that will do QAM with BTV.




You may want to look at the HDHomerun. The just announced a Beta version with BTV support.

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/products/hdhomerun


----------



## drewwho

Does anybody else watch the "24" reruns that are shown in the wee hours of the morning on WRAZ and then a day later on WRAL? If so, do you also find them to be exceptionally poor in quality? Ie, dim, with what looks like scaling and/or deinterlacing artifacts (even on the progressive 720p WRAZ broadcast)? For example, the "TV 14" whitebox shown when the show starts has black streaks in it, and some tearing.


The difference between the "24" reruns shown on WRAL/WRAZ and the "Stargate" reruns shown on WTVD is like night and day. It seems strange that WTVD's reruns look so much better; ie, almost like a DVD while WRAL's reruns look like they were transcoded from a VCR tape..


Drew


----------



## VisionOn

Whatever that storage company is called that sponsors those "time and weather on NBC brought to you by ..." interstitials, has lost me as a potential customer. I caught up with both FNL and Raines over the weekend and in both, that stupid SD weather splash ran into the HD broadcast of the show twice when it came back from commercial.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody else watch the "24" reruns that are shown in the wee hours of the morning on WRAZ and then a day later on WRAL? If so, do you also find them to be exceptionally poor in quality? Ie, dim, with what looks like scaling and/or deinterlacing artifacts (even on the progressive 720p WRAZ broadcast)? For example, the "TV 14" whitebox shown when the show starts has black streaks in it, and some tearing.
> 
> 
> The difference between the "24" reruns shown on WRAL/WRAZ and the "Stargate" reruns shown on WTVD is like night and day. It seems strange that WTVD's reruns look so much better; ie, almost like a DVD while WRAL's reruns look like they were transcoded from a VCR tape..
> 
> 
> Drew



Other than they are not widescreen, I have not noticed them being much worse than the current season of 24... which is also often very dark







and certainly better than the SD re-runs on the Chicago station (WGN?)


Mike


PS. Given than I have an LCD HDTV I don't expect the best black levels (vs. plasma), but the LCD offered me 1080p (for my computer), so it was a compromise purchase.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corin99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You may want to look at the HDHomerun. The just announced a Beta version with BTV support.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/products/hdhomerun



I have one of these. Very cool device. It does exactly what it says it does. I even took it into work for ACC/NCAA tournament, hooked it up in a corner office closest to the towers and streamed the signal over the office network to the conference room and the projector. High def at work










But make sure you check to make sure the software you want to use supports the hdhr. It is a paradox. It doesn't take drivers, which makes you think it would be dirt simple for all PVR software to support (and it would be). But the catch is most software doesn't support it because it doesn't have much market penetration.


I use mythtv and it works great. Check out the forums to see what else is supported.

Best wishes,

Salem


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody else watch the "24" reruns that are shown in the wee hours of the morning on WRAZ and then a day later on WRAL? If so, do you also find them to be exceptionally poor in quality? Ie, dim, with what looks like scaling and/or deinterlacing artifacts (even on the progressive 720p WRAZ broadcast)? For example, the "TV 14" whitebox shown when the show starts has black streaks in it, and some tearing.
> 
> 
> The difference between the "24" reruns shown on WRAL/WRAZ and the "Stargate" reruns shown on WTVD is like night and day. It seems strange that WTVD's reruns look so much better; ie, almost like a DVD while WRAL's reruns look like they were transcoded from a VCR tape..
> 
> 
> Drew



Yeah, they do look bad. Basically, anything sydicated through Fox (24, The X-Files, Buffy, King of the Hill, etc) looks pretty awful. Im pretty sure its been discussed somewhere on this site before as well, although I dont think anyone knows why they look so bad.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do look bad. Basically, anything sydicated through Fox (24, The X-Files, Buffy, King of the Hill, etc) looks pretty awful.



By that, do you mean that anything syndicated through Fox looks terrible, and it is not specific to our market? If so, that is a shame, as WRAL/WRAZ are pretty responsive..


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Other than they are not widescreen, I have not noticed them being much worse than the current season of 24... which is also often very dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and certainly better than the SD re-runs on the Chicago station (WGN?)



To me it looks so bad that I've taken to recoding the showings in SD on 50-2, so as to save some space on the DVR. I don't see any less quality.. The current season is much, much better (and I'd never record that on 50-2).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Since I first Started watching HD on my dell Widescreen LCD to presently on my Pioneer Plasma I have noticed black dark scenes especially in action shows like 24 and also in Sci Fi types shows.


I finally gave up posting about it because no one else seemed to share this issue.


-DonB2


----------



## subwoofer

Hi everyone. I currently live near Baltimore and I plan on moving to a house around Durham/Raleigh. It seems that most people in this forum use DISH or DirecTV for the HD service and such. Is Time Warner the only cable based provider and when will Verizon be in the area with FIOS? I just wanted to get some input from what is the best service down there since I should be moving soon.


thanks and I'll continue searching this huge forum thread.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subwoofer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I currently live near Baltimore and I plan on moving to a house around Durham/Raleigh. It seems that most people in this forum use DISH or DirecTV for the HD service and such.



Actually, it's a good mixture on this board.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subwoofer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is Time Warner the only cable based provider and when will Verizon be in the area with FIOS?



The answer is yes and don't know yet, respectively. TWC is the only cable game in town. If you go to Verizon's website, there's no definite date for FIOS in this area.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subwoofer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to get some input from what is the best service down there since I should be moving soon.



That'll depend on your palate. I had TWC for my first 3 weeks here but I went to Directv b/c I've had them for the last 2 years and I also needed to make sure that I had good line of site to the satellites. People tend to like DISH but they don't have all of the HD locals for this area but those people also seem to have an antenna to supplement the missing hd locals. So, it all depends on what you're comfortable with.


Good luck with your move.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subwoofer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I currently live near Baltimore and I plan on moving to a house around Durham/Raleigh. It seems that most people in this forum use DISH or DirecTV for the HD service and such. Is Time Warner the only cable based provider and when will Verizon be in the area with FIOS? I just wanted to get some input from what is the best service down there since I should be moving soon.



I made the move from Baltimore to Raleigh about 25 years ago and haven't regretted it once.


Depends on what you want to be able to get. Just the networks satisfy me, and I can get them all including HD via QAM with a basic TWC connection.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subwoofer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I currently live near Baltimore and I plan on moving to a house around Durham/Raleigh. It seems that most people in this forum use DISH or DirecTV for the HD service and such. Is Time Warner the only cable based provider and when will Verizon be in the area with FIOS? I just wanted to get some input from what is the best service down there since I should be moving soon.
> 
> 
> thanks and I'll continue searching this huge forum thread.



Sadly, I don't think FiOS will be an option here...from what I've heard, this is AT&T territory, so we'll get U-Verse instead







if fiber ever rolls out here. Here's hoping!


And my $.02: I have TWC because I'm in an apartment that faces east, but I would get D* if it were an option.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sadly, I don't think FiOS will be an option here...from what I've heard, this is AT&T territory, so we'll get U-Verse instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if fiber ever rolls out here. Here's hoping!



See, that's the weird thing to me. Before I moved up here 3 months ago, I thought that At&t/Bellsouth was available all throughout the Triangle. I was wrong b/c in Raliegh it's At&t and here in Durham it is Verizon that has the franchise with the City of Durham. I wish AT&T was operating in Durham as I would get them for DSL instead this Verizon.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And my $.02: I have TWC because I'm in an apartment that faces east, but I would get D* if it were an option.



I'm renting a townhome in a apartment community and I have Directv. Before I moved up here when I was calling around checking on apartments I asked each place what direction the patio/bacolny of the available apts were facing. Since they knew why I was asking without me even saying, they would tell me if there were trees or something else blocking the line of site. That helped me narrow down my choices.


----------



## subwoofer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I made the move from Baltimore to Raleigh about 25 years ago and haven't regretted it once.
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want to be able to get. Just the networks satisfy me, and I can get them all including HD via QAM with a basic TWC connection.



Seems that I would go with DISH since I don't see the need for local channels. What do people mean by local channels? Is that just the local news or ABC, NBC, etc etc? It seems that DISH offers these on their building part of their site. I just added the best package plus local channels plus HBO and Starz and it was only $68 a month. Thats cheap!


Also, what company offers the best internet service?


I'm looking forward to getting a job in that area but its just a matter of finding a hardware engineering one. Easier said than done.


----------



## DonB2

"Seems that I would go with DISH since I don't see the need for local channels. What do people mean by local channels? Is that just the local news or ABC, NBC, etc etc? It seems that DISH offers these on their building part of their site. I just added the best package plus local channels plus HBO and Starz and it was only $68 a month. Thats cheap!

"


By locals we are talking ABC , NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS and also CW and MNT. And if you have a good antenna PAX/ION.


If you get Dish and for some reason can't pick up the Locals OTA with antenna . Then you will have to be happy with watching them in digital vs HD format via satellite.


At least that is how I understand it seeing as I don't have Dish.



Direct TV on the other hand now has the locals available in HD via the satellites but not sure about the sub multichannels for the locals.


TWC has locals in HD and also had the mutltichannel subchannels for them as foar as I know.



You can get TWC Highspeed Roadrunner, Free Longdistance digital phone, and Digipack 1000 and HD suite for around $126/month but no DVR.


Or a special right now on 2 of the 3 for $79.99 per month but not sure if that includes HD suite.


I am not promoting any of them by the way!!!


-DonB2


----------



## jamieh1

NBC Nightly News is now in HDTV, looks really good.


----------



## TiUser

Some Local HD Channels Not Coming Through


Hi, I am on TWC using QAM to receive local channels in HD. I have not been able to get ABC and FOX since last weekend. I have rescanned the TV several times to no avail. Anybody else experiencing this? I am in the Durham area.


Thanks.


----------



## DonB2

Just curious if anyone else using attic mounted antenna experienced any reception issues last night and this morning due to the storm passing thru.


I am told rain does not effect signal strength like it does with Satellite. So maybe it is just the leaves coming out on the trees or rain soaked roof.


5.1 typically is very good but not last night. 47 was very weak, and 11.1 acted up a few times this morning during the news.


-DonB2


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else using attic mounted antenna experienced any reception issues last night and this morning due to the storm passing thru.
> 
> 
> I am told rain does not effect signal strength like it does with Satellite.



My OTA signal went downhill fast when rain/storms were around. Both attic mount, and roof mount. Wind too. I think someone mentioned earlier in the thread that their antenna was better at showing weather than a barometer. I agree.


----------



## larc919

There were even problems with WRAL (5.1) on the TWC QAM feed last night. Jericho was missing dialog for the first 20 or so minutes although the music track was there.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else using attic mounted antenna experienced any reception issues last night and this morning due to the storm passing thru.
> 
> 
> I am told rain does not effect signal strength like it does with Satellite. So maybe it is just the leaves coming out on the trees or rain soaked roof.
> 
> 
> 5.1 typically is very good but not last night. 47 was very weak, and 11.1 acted up a few times this morning during the news.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




No problems last night or this morning, even with WUNC.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There were even problems with WRAL (5.1) on the TWC QAM feed last night. Jericho was missing dialog for the first 20 or so minutes although the music track was there.



I don't think that was weather related, but I'm glad to hear you had that problem. I get HD via DirecTV, which, IIRC, is taking the off air feed of WRAL. I experienced the exact same problem last night with missing center channel audio during Jericho. Didn't come back in until about 22-25 minutes into the program.


-Matt


----------



## DonB2

halljb ,


There is a poster on another AVS Forum that claims rain does not effect OTA tv signal. It can only effect SAT reception. And reason is the difference in wave length.


This poster says that if you are having OTA ATSC reception issues that it could be wind or moisture getting into your connections.


Maybe this is true but there was no wind - at least near me while I was having issues and I don't have any connections outside the house that could be effected by water.


I have my attic antenna adjusted between Chapel Hill and the Garner farm so not exactly pointing at either. It has worked good in this configuration-except for 17.1 - over the winter, but now that summer is fast approaching with the trees budding, I may find I continue to have issues.


-DonB2


----------



## halljb

I have had both roof mounted and attic antennas, and reception always drops for me when it's cloudy/rainy and especially windy (so that can eliminate moisture in connections). This is the same for the attic, and for the rooftop, at least in MY case.


My reception also changes when there are leaves on the trees, or not. Most of my issues are multi-path related, so perhaps it doesn't hurt the "signal", but it changes the reflections. Either way, it causes dropouts on my TV.


I switched to a HDHomerun for QAM via TWC for better consistency. I still get OTA on my bedroom set through a 4228 in the attic. This past storm that came through caused my reception of PBS to go away temporarily (receiving off the back of the 4228). It's back now.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My OTA signal went downhill fast when rain/storms were around. Both attic mount, and roof mount. Wind too. I think someone mentioned earlier in the thread that their antenna was better at showing weather than a barometer. I agree.




I was picking up 8.1 from Greensboro area this morning during the rain. I usually can't get it.


----------



## DonB2

" was picking up 8.1 from Greensboro area this morning during the rain. I usually can't get it."


Maybe atmospheric bounce??


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

You have to hand it to our host to be so thorough as to post this in advance:


"NOTICE: AVS Forum will be closed this Sunday between 2AM and 4AM ET in order to move to a new network center. The site will have a new IP assigned and as such you may lose access until your ISP updates the DNS cache. New IP will be 72.9.159.100"












-DonB2


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I experienced the exact same problem last night with missing center channel audio during Jericho. Didn't come back in until about 22-25 minutes into the program.



Thanks. That makes me feel better since I had a gnawing suspicion there could have been a problem with my TV.


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some Local HD Channels Not Coming Through
> 
> 
> Hi, I am on TWC using QAM to receive local channels in HD. I have not been able to get ABC and FOX since last weekend. I have rescanned the TV several times to no avail. Anybody else experiencing this? I am in the Durham area.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm having this problem here too. I'm in North Raleigh. 11.1 and 50.1 are missing in action. I'm getting everything else. I'm using QAM also. Odd thing for me is that this just started today, around noon. I watched American Idol last night in HD on 50.1.


----------



## kirkusinnc

WRAL was still having audio problems tonight. No 5.1 audio during CSI or Shark. Center channel dialog was missing for the first 10 minutes or so. Problem observed OTA and via TW Cary. Very annoying. Kirk


----------



## VisionOn

I was about to post the same thing about the CBS 5.1. I knew I'd see another report here if it was widespread.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else using attic mounted antenna experienced any reception issues last night and this morning due to the storm passing thru.



Wow! A totally on-topic post!










I have a CM4228 in the attic, pointed at the antenna farm and connected to 2 LG 5th generation PCI tuners (AirStar-HD5000-PCI, and a DVICO Fusion5 Gold) in my MythTV box. For me, Wed's American Idol had a few minor glitches, however a PBS recording done at the same time had some major problems (remember I'm getting PBS off the back of my 4228). The Thurs 8am recording of This Old House / Ask This Old House from PBS had frequent minor glitches (far worse than Idol), but were quite watchable.


This was my first experience with leaves (or really buds), cloudy/rainy weather, and trying to get PBS off the back of the 4228. I think it was more the clouds (and the signal bouncing around, increasing multipath problems) than the rain, and it was just a little too much for even my 5th gen tuners. I'm still trying to decide if I want to fork over some cash and buy PBS its own tuner card..


BTW, can anybody with an HD-Homerun compare its reception to other tuners, or, better yet, tell me which demod chip it uses?


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Celeron

ABC11 and FOX50 are still missing via TW QAM on my SXRD. Everything else comes in. Anyone else having trouble tuning these via QAM on TW? CSI last night on 5.1 came in at Dolby Prologic II only. Bummer.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC11 and FOX50 are still missing via TW QAM on my SXRD. Everything else comes in. Anyone else having trouble tuning these via QAM on TW? CSI last night on 5.1 came in at Dolby Prologic II only. Bummer.



I have an SXRD as well. I'll check when I go home tonight.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC11 and FOX50 are still missing via TW QAM on my SXRD. Everything else comes in. Anyone else having trouble tuning these via QAM on TW? CSI last night on 5.1 came in at Dolby Prologic II only. Bummer.



Try hard tuning to 113.1 and 113.4.


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try hard tuning to 113.1 and 113.4.



That seems to work, thanks! Both channels are coming in at 720p. All the daytime programming looks terrible so I'll have to try it later tonight to see how a primetime show looks.


One question, how did you find out that 113.1 and 113.4 were ABC and FOX respectively?

**edit**

Found the answer buried in this thread about 50 pages back. Its odd that it suddenly changed on me. Whatever, so long as it works.


----------



## Fmstrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! A totally on-topic post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CM4228 in the attic, pointed at the antenna farm and connected to 2 LG 5th generation PCI tuners (AirStar-HD5000-PCI, and a DVICO Fusion5 Gold) in my MythTV box. For me, Wed's American Idol had a few minor glitches, however a PBS recording done at the same time had some major problems (remember I'm getting PBS off the back of my 4228). The Thurs 8am recording of This Old House / Ask This Old House from PBS had frequent minor glitches (far worse than Idol), but were quite watchable.



Wow, I've got the exact same setup only a pair of HD5500's in the Mythbox. I've never been able to pull PBS off the back of my 4228 from the attic. are you using any verticle angle towards the towers?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I've got the exact same setup only a pair of HD5500's in the Mythbox. I've never been able to pull PBS off the back of my 4228 from the attic. are you using any verticle angle towards the towers?



No, no angle (that I remember, anyway). I found a really "sweet" spot in my attic, with the antenna sitting on my upstairs HVAC unit, and held vertical by twine thrown over the rafters. Its weird, in that my older nxt2002 Air2PC tuner didn't get WUNC at all, nor does the older LG tuner in my Zenith HDTV, but the newer LGDT3303 in my current tuner cards generally do quite well. I guess I'm just lucky










Is your case "noisy" in terms of EMI? I find that the card further away from my wireless card generally works a little bit better.. I was asking about the HD Homerun specifically because of that.


Drew


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fmstrat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, I've got the exact same setup only a pair of HD5500's in the Mythbox. I've never been able to pull PBS off the back of my 4228 from the attic. are you using any verticle angle towards the towers?



It probably varies widely by location, but where I am, the PBS tower and the garner ones are pretty much 180 from each other. This probably helps as I think the 4228 picks up better directly behind than off to the sides.


I have the backside of the antenna pointed at PBS, and the front side is off to the side of the main garner tower a bit (maybe 10-15 deg). I had to move the antenna right next to an outside wall on the PBS side. I can pull the garner stations from across most of the attic, but PBS needs to only have the single wall between the antenna and the tower. If I move it closest to the garner side wall, I lose PBS.


Good luck!


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! A totally on-topic post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CM4228 in the attic, pointed at the antenna farm and connected to 2 LG 5th generation PCI tuners (AirStar-HD5000-PCI, and a DVICO Fusion5 Gold) in my MythTV box. For me, Wed's American Idol had a few minor glitches, however a PBS recording done at the same time had some major problems (remember I'm getting PBS off the back of my 4228). The Thurs 8am recording of This Old House / Ask This Old House from PBS had frequent minor glitches (far worse than Idol), but were quite watchable.
> 
> 
> This was my first experience with leaves (or really buds), cloudy/rainy weather, and trying to get PBS off the back of the 4228. I think it was more the clouds (and the signal bouncing around, increasing multipath problems) than the rain, and it was just a little too much for even my 5th gen tuners. I'm still trying to decide if I want to fork over some cash and buy PBS its own tuner card..
> 
> 
> BTW, can anybody with an HD-Homerun compare its reception to other tuners, or, better yet, tell me which demod chip it uses?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew



Drew,

If PBS is off the back of your CM4228 it would make me think the issue is not multipath. What is your signal strength? Do you live in Apex? Cause PBS is off the back of my CM4228 too







.


I have an hdhomerun that I use with my Mythtv box. It seems roughly equivalent to the other two tuners I have used:

Panasonic th50px60u

Vizio HDTV50


I think philips makes the tuner for the Vizio, not sure about the Panny.


Salem


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, no angle (that I remember, anyway). I found a really "sweet" spot in my attic, with the antenna sitting on my upstairs HVAC unit, and held vertical by twine thrown over the rafters. Its weird, in that my older nxt2002 Air2PC tuner didn't get WUNC at all, nor does the older LG tuner in my Zenith HDTV, but the newer LGDT3303 in my current tuner cards generally do quite well. I guess I'm just lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your case "noisy" in terms of EMI? I find that the card further away from my wireless card generally works a little bit better.. I was asking about the HD Homerun specifically because of that.
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew,

One very cool thing about the HDHR is how portable it is. I hooked it up at the office for NCAA/ACC in high def







. I was wondering myself how the tuners compare to a 5th gen LG. I would be willing to bring my HDHR by one night to check it out. Do you have an extra ethernet port near your coax







. PM me to setup a time.


PS: You have a bunch of tuners on your line. Do you use a pre-amp? I use a CM7777. I found that without it none of my tuners were reliable enough.


Salem


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC11 and FOX50 are still missing via TW QAM on my SXRD. Everything else comes in. Anyone else having trouble tuning these via QAM on TW? CSI last night on 5.1 came in at Dolby Prologic II only. Bummer.



My ABC11 and FOX50 are mapped to both 11.1/113/1 and 50.1/113.4 respectively.


----------



## Kareemy

I'm going to be moving into an apartment in Durham soon right near Duke University. Being in an apartment, I don't think I'll have the ability to use a rooftop or outdoor antenna. I know indoor antennas are very finicky and hard to predict, but has anyone had any luck picking up OTA HD with an indoor antenna around Duke? Antennaweb says I'll be about 33 miles from the transmitters.


Is there a chance of an indoor antenna giving me decent signal strength from that distance or am I hosed?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> PS: You have a bunch of tuners on your line. Do you use a pre-amp? I use a CM7777. I found that without it none of my tuners were reliable enough.



I actually have a +8db amplified 4-way splitter I bought at radio shack to amplify the cable signal a few years back. When I moved from TWC to OTA, I just moved the splitter from my cable jack to my antenna jack because I needed a splitter anyway... I know I'm doing things totally wrong, and am amplifying the noise as much as the signal, but things still seem to work pretty much OK.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Drew,
> 
> If PBS is off the back of your CM4228 it would make me think the issue is not multipath. What is your signal strength? Do you live in Apex? Cause PBS is off the back of my CM4228 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Where I am (in Cary, sorta between the 54/Cary Pkwy and Evens & Maynard intersections), PBS is nearly 180 from the antenna farm, and I *think* the CM4228 is directional enough that the back is much stronger than the sides..


Unfortunately, the Linux drivers for the LG tuners do not support signal strength measurements. Back when I was using the nxt2002 based old Air2PC, I used the presence of signal strength data to be able to distinguish the nxt2002 based Air2PC from the Dvico Fusion..


Drew


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where I am (in Cary, sorta between the 54/Cary Pkwy and Evens & Maynard intersections), PBS is nearly 180 from the antenna farm, and I *think* the CM4228 is directional enough that the back is much stronger than the sides..
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Linux drivers for the LG tuners do not support signal strength measurements. Back when I was using the nxt2002 based old Air2PC, I used the presence of signal strength data to be able to distinguish the nxt2002 based Air2PC from the Dvico Fusion..
> 
> 
> Drew



I looked into this because I have the same situation where PBS is almost at 180 from 5/11/17 etc. I also have a CM4228. It looks like @180 the CM4228 has very low gain:
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/cm4228.html 

I have not heard of multipath being a big issue when the signal is so low. Maybe it is just weak signal?


Salem


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> @180 the CM4228 has very low gain
> 
> I have not heard of multipath being a big issue when the signal is so low. Maybe it is just weak signal?



Thanks for making me look at that again. I misremembered the 4228's characteristics. Maybe it is a combination of low signal and multipath. If it was just signal strength, I'd expect my older tuners to perform nearly as well (or even better) than my newer tuners, since, at least for QAM, they require less signal. I wonder if things would get better if I were to use a preamp.


I'm still toying with the idea of throwing my nxt2002 based tuner back in, and hooking it to my silver sensor pointed at WUNC...


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"I have the backside of the antenna pointed at PBS, and the front side is off to the side of the main garner tower a bit (maybe 10-15 deg). I had to move the antenna right next to an outside wall on the PBS side. I can pull the garner stations from across most of the attic, but PBS needs to only have the single wall between the antenna and the tower. If I move it closest to the garner side wall, I lose PBS."



In my case I have the front of the 4228 pointed more towards PBS and goet most of Garner stations as well as PAX from an angle of the 4228.


I also have tried the antenna farther from PBS and could not get PBS.


On Sunday around 6 I had no signal instantly on PBS but than at 7pm back to normal.


I was going to watch more on PBS Sunday evening but it was all repeats.


BTW- I was watching All Creatures great and small and kept hearing what sounded like a unrelated audio track in the back ground.


-DonB2


----------



## Brian_Wh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC11 and FOX50 are still missing via TW QAM on my SXRD. Everything else comes in. Anyone else having trouble tuning these via QAM on TW?



I just got my 60XBR2 delivered Friday and I'm loving it so far. I had this same problem with the QAM tuner not picking up those channels via TW. As mentioned earlier by some of you, I did figure out that they came in under 113.1 and 113.4 respectively.


I have another interesting dilemma related to the QAM tuner that I hope someone can shed light on. I do not currently have a TW cable box. Has anyone else had the experience of your QAM tuners picking up far fewer HD/digital channels when routing your incoming coax cable through a surge suppressor as opposed to straight out of the wall? I had this happen to mine as I toggled back and forth between the two setups. When I ran through the surge suppressor, several channels were not found (NBC17 17.1 was one of them I believe). When run straight out of the wall into the TV, many more channels were found including 17.1. Is this just a strange coincidence or a common occurrence for some of you? I'd rather use the surge suppressor for my coax, but on the other hand, I want those addditional channels as well. What are most of you doing - using a surge suppressor for your cable feed or not?


By the way, I am also sending in for an antenna from WRAL today via their great antenna giveaway program. It will be nice to have that as a backup and kudos to WRAL for doing this!


----------



## huggybear

Hi all, I just hooked up my HDHomeRun an hour ago (man this thing is SWEET) and I can also confirm that ABC and FOX are MIA! My buddy up in North Raleigh first reported this to me last week. I'm downtown myself.


Oh well, these HDHomeruns have both QAM and ATSC tuners built-in... guess I'll just have to watch those channels OTA... wonder what's up though - hope it isn't permanent.


huggybear


----------



## dvsmith

Interestingly enough, my Sharp LC-37D7U is now displaying a message reading:


> Quote:
> CableCARD firmware upgrade in progress...



I've never seen such a message before (either on Durham TWC or Arlington, VA Comcast)... Any idea what's in the works?


----------



## ENDContra

This quote worked in the Charlotte thread, so maybe it brings good luck and makes things happen







:


"Just found out that ESPN2 HD is up and running in Columbia and Myrtle Beach _and Charlotte_ on Time Warner. What is the freaking problem with TWC Charlotte Raleigh. Can we ever expect to get access? I can't believe yet another baseball season is here and we are still going through this!"


Crossing fingers...


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huggybear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I just hooked up my HDHomeRun an hour ago (man this thing is SWEET) and I can also confirm that ABC and FOX are MIA! My buddy up in North Raleigh first reported this to me last week. I'm downtown myself.
> 
> 
> Oh well, these HDHomeruns have both QAM and ATSC tuners built-in... guess I'll just have to watch those channels OTA... wonder what's up though - hope it isn't permanent.
> 
> 
> huggybear



Very strange...I'm in Cary and also using an HDHomeRun (which I too think is great!) and have no troubles getting all of the local stations including FOX and ABC via QAM.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This quote worked in the Charlotte thread, so maybe it brings good luck and makes things happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> "Just found out that ESPN2 HD is up and running in Columbia and Myrtle Beach _and Charlotte_ on Time Warner. What is the freaking problem with TWC Charlotte Raleigh. Can we ever expect to get access? I can't believe yet another baseball season is here and we are still going through this!"
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers...



I emailed George Douglas (VP of Marketing for TWC Raleigh) and he was totally unaware of ESPN2HD being added to any TWC markets. No surprise. He's usually pretty good about replies if you'd like to ask ([email protected]).


----------



## huggybear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very strange...I'm in Cary and also using an HDHomeRun (which I too think is great!) and have no troubles getting all of the local stations including FOX and ABC via QAM.



Oh oh, that's def. a problem - I didn't think anyone in the RTP was getting those channels over QAM which would indicate something going on on their end... my friend isn't receiving them with the tuner built into his TV, nor am I with my HDHomerun.


Can you confirm that you are still receiving them today? What channels are they under in the HDHomeRun Config.


Thanks a lot!


huggybear


----------



## DonB2

QAM Question- If you already have Digi 1000 TWC coming into your house on main tv with a HD cable box and you have another QAM tv in family room. Will the QAM tv display all the digital channels or will you need a second TWC digital box?


-DonB2


----------



## huggybear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian_Wh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got my 60XBR2 delivered Friday and I'm loving it so far. I had this same problem with the QAM tuner not picking up those channels via TW. As mentioned earlier by some of you, I did figure out that they came in under 113.1 and 113.4 respectively.



Duh, I guess I should have read the post before mine! I am able to pull in ABC and Fox on 113.1 and 113.4 as well!


However, unlike all the other channels, the station identifier does not appear. Weird.


huggybear


----------



## huggybear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM Question- If you already have Digi 1000 TWC coming into your house on main tv with a HD cable box and you have another QAM tv in family room. Will the QAM tv display all the digital channels or will you need a second TWC digital box?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Don - You won't need another box (unless you want to pick up more than just the locals that QAM will give you). In fact, you could even split the connection that feeds the HD cable box and have one input going into the box, the other going directly into the TVs RF in if it has a built in QAM tuner (useful if you want to record something on the HD box while watching something else via QAM).


huggybear


----------



## DonB2

"Don - You won't need another box (unless you want to pick up more than just the locals that QAM will give you). In fact, you could even split the connection that feeds the HD cable box and have one input going into the box, the other going directly into the TVs RF in if it has a built in QAM tuner (useful if you want to record something on the HD box while watching something else via QAM).


huggybear "



So if on the Main TV that has a box for viewing Digi 1000 you can see digital"SD" but not HD *USA* for example.


On the other TV with a QAM tuner would you be able to see Digital"SD"-*USA*?


-DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, my Sharp LC-37D7U is now displaying a message reading:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> CableCARD firmware upgrade in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen such a message before (either on Durham TWC or Arlington, VA Comcast)... Any idea what's in the works?
Click to expand...


I saw that on my Sony DVR, just a few minutes after midnight. Coincidentally, I was watching the NCAA final, using the DVR's buffer, and the message appeared while I was watching the end of the game. It was kind of rude to interrupt like that.


----------



## huggybear

Don, if you are using an HD cable box, that box will receive everything you would receive over QAM, PLUS any encrypted channels that you subscribe to. QAM will only allow you to receive the unencrypted locals. The USA channel does not come through on QAM (only CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, CW, UNC). So in short, to watch USA HD you would have to use an HD box and subscribe to it.


In some cities QAM only comes through in SD digital... in the Raleigh area we are fortunate enough to get the locals in full HD!


huggybear


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This quote worked in the Charlotte thread, so maybe it brings good luck and makes things happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> "Just found out that ESPN2 HD is up and running in Columbia and Myrtle Beach _and Charlotte_ on Time Warner. What is the freaking problem with TWC Charlotte Raleigh. Can we ever expect to get access? I can't believe yet another baseball season is here and we are still going through this!"
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers...



George Douglas (VP of TWC Raleigh Mktg) emailed me just now saying that ESPN2HD will launch for TWC Raleigh "today or tomorrow".


----------



## dvsmith

From the looks of it, someone at TWC hit the "pause" button on their _universal_ remote -- every single channel is frozen and has been for about 10 minutes -- the signal is live, but nothing's moving. Ironically, there's 3-4 TWC commercials frozen


(Repeatable on QAM, CableCARD and basic cable across multiple receivers.)


EDIT: Well, Fox-HD/SD, ABC-HD/SD, PDS-HD/SD and CBS-HD/SD are moving, everything else (including WNCN) is "paused."


----------



## bigcementpond

Same here in Cary. Seems all the analog channels, 76 and below are black. Digitals are fine.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> George Douglas (VP of TWC Raleigh Mktg) emailed me just now saying that ESPN2HD will launch for TWC Raleigh "today or tomorrow".



Happy now ??????


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy now ??????



Yep. You?


----------



## posg

I'll be happy if they don't add ESPN2 (or anything else) by compromising the quality of the existing HD channels. Sometimes more is less.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be happy if they don't add ESPN2 (or anything else) by compromising the quality of the existing HD channels. Sometimes more is less.



Apparently, TWC is confident that they will have the technology (see below):

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw040407.htm


----------



## DonB2

Probably TWC blacked out the Analog to see how much Bandwidth they will gain.










-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Attic Mounted Reception during last nights weather,


Last night I found UNC to be basically "No Signal Found".


WRAL has some very minor glitches.


Watched PAX for two hours and screen would blink every time I caught a flash of lightening off in the distance.


BUT PAX was very watchable if you can put up with their programming choices.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"Don, if you are using an HD cable box, that box will receive everything you would receive over QAM, PLUS any encrypted channels that you subscribe to. QAM will only allow you to receive the unencrypted locals. The USA channel does not come through on QAM (only CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, CW, UNC). So in short, to watch USA HD you would have to use an HD box and subscribe to it.


In some cities QAM only comes through in SD digital... in the Raleigh area we are fortunate enough to get the locals in full HD!


huggybear "


I guess I was high on Pollen yesterday. I was thinking that the SD line up for Digi Pack 1000 was sent over the TWC lines unencrypted sort of like the analog line up.


-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently, TWC is confident that they will have the technology (see below):
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw040407.htm



It sounds like they took care of everything this time (unlike when they got ESPNHD when ESPN2HD was only a couple of months away)....something tells me they forgot ESPNU though.


----------



## DonB2

TWC physical question:


I am looking at those *Green Silos* that we all have near the street which contain the cable connections. On one side almost to the top is a Plastic cover with a shiny metal hollow bolt affair.


Does anyone know what purpose this hollow bolt assembly serves?


It almost looks like a oversize car tire valve stem with the valve removed.


I got three of these *Green Silos* in my yard










I realise I don't have a need to know and someone may have to shoot me after they tell me , but I am just curious.


-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl

The cable box on the side of my house has a simliar bolt that sounds like what you are describing. And i'm guessing it's to keep people out who don't have the proper tool.


----------



## DonB2

"The cable box on the side of my house has a simliar bolt that sounds like what you are describing. And i'm guessing it's to keep people out who don't have the proper tool. "


Could be the case but the cable company does not appear to be overly concerned seeing as two of the three are loose on the base and tilted over enough to be called Tower of Pizza instead of Green Silo.


Maybe the Silo keeps the RoadRunners in and not the Public out










-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl

the silo in our front yard is also loose.. I usually hit it with the lawnmower and then have to stuff all the wires back in.


but i haven't been able to open up the box on the side of our house.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll be happy if they don't add ESPN2 (or anything else) by compromising the quality of the existing HD channels. Sometimes more is less.



Wait a minute ... TWC is claiming that their technology can deliver 100 HDs. Of course, this is coming from an executive who doesn't even own an HDTV:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm


----------



## DonB2

its the silo i am referring to.


It looks like you are suppose to pressurize the silo or something.


-donb2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC physical question:
> 
> 
> I am looking at those *Green Silos* that we all have near the street which contain the cable connections. On one side almost to the top is a Plastic cover with a shiny metal hollow bolt affair.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what purpose this hollow bolt assembly serves?
> 
> 
> It almost looks like a oversize car tire valve stem with the valve removed.
> 
> 
> I got three of these *Green Silos* in my yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise I don't have a need to know and someone may have to shoot me after they tell me , but I am just curious.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



It's a proprietary locking device which takes a special tool to remove.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait a minute ... TWC is claiming that their technology can deliver 100 HDs. Of course, this is coming from an executive who doesn't even own an HDTV:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw030907.htm



It can (and will) deliver an unlimited amount of content, HD and otherwise. Now all we need is the content.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It can (and will) deliver an unlimited amount of content, HD and otherwise. Now all we need is the content.



Then we'll all be able to help time warner pay for these upgrades.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Attic Mounted Reception during last nights weather,
> 
> 
> Last night I found UNC to be basically "No Signal Found".
> 
> 
> WRAL has some very minor glitches.
> 
> 
> Watched PAX for two hours and screen would blink every time I caught a flash of lightening off in the distance.
> 
> 
> BUT PAX was very watchable if you can put up with their programming choices.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'm betting you were getting signal overload lastnight. I say this because I was actually getting WRAL-DT and WRDC-DT for the first time ever with my settop amplified rabbit ears lastnight with a 75% signal strength. Vary odd considering Troposperic Ducting was *Low* lastnight. I get WRAL-DT and WRDC-DT ~70% of the time with my ampped rooftop UHF/VHF antenna but never with my rabbit ears. And I'm down in Pembroke (about 70+ miles south of their towers).


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait a minute ... TWC is claiming that their technology can deliver 100 HDs. Of course, this is coming from an executive who doesn't even own an HDTV



Maybe that's because of misgivings about currently available technology. There are significant drawbacks in CRT, LCD, Plasma and DLP for HD that kept me from jumping in until recently. Add to these prices that are too often far in excess of apparent benefits provided, and I imagine there are still quite a few people who are waiting around for another shoe to drop.


Laser maybe?


----------



## zim2dive

As a data point, it appears with TWC that you cannot roll from one retention pkg to another without a gap of paying full fare. I'd considered switching to Dish last year, offered (and accepted) a retention pkg, which finally expired. When I called to cancel, they said there was nothing more they could do. Off to Dish I go










Mike


----------



## jfalek

Hi,


We have two TWC Scientific Atlanta 8300HDs in our house. Each unit is hooked up to a separate HDTV (Sharp 37d40u). One unit works fine.


When changing channels on the other one, it will "often" just start rolling the channels. So, if I am on channel 255 and hit the up channel button on the remote, it will go to channel 256 and then 257 and so on. Usually, I can press another button (e.g,. down channel) and cause it to stop rolling.


I called TWC and they switched out the unit. It still continues. I switched the remote with the the first 8300HD (the one that works) and it still continues. I also removed the UPS, but to no difference.


Help? Does any one have any ideas?


Thank you,

James


----------



## pen15nv

Off topic question, but I don't really have a more appropriate forum to ask this in:


Last year we got the Orioles games on FSN-South from their CSN-Mid Atlantic broadcast. This season, the Orioles games are broadcast on MASN and I haven't seen any indication that FSN in our area is going to be carrying those games. We are in the Orioles and Nationals broadcast footprint only, so we can't get the Braves games that are shown on FSN-South, so this would be our only regional MLB option (at least on cable). Does anybody know if FSN has an agreement with MASN to show Orioles and/or Nats games?


----------



## Daryl L

ESPN2HD is now on TWC ch.289.


----------



## doctorj

Wow, today ESPN2-HD with ESPNU on the way later this year. To quote Lou Gehrig, "Today I consider myself the luckiest man on the face of the earth."










Ok, that's a stretch but today's announcements are great for those of us that really wanted to stay with cable.


----------



## ENDContra

^Yup...is it up to the local TWC offices when to add these? Raleigh has added ESPN2HD while others havent...I just hope we get ESPNU in time for the NCAA Baseball tournament (I believe they air all of the games)


----------



## SouthPaW1227

This made my decision for me -- I called up & cancelled my DirecTV install that was scheduled for Saturday (phew!). Now I just hope I *really* get that $200 I've already been charged for (the HD DVR) credited back soon. That's always fun.


Looks like I'll be getting a TWC HD DVR on Saturday when I move in -- they offered me a rediculously low promo price for the 1st year that I just couldn't turn down, and now with ESPN2HD and ESPN-U hopefully in the pipeline, it's just a no brainer. My house was already wired for cable, makes my life a lot easier. Kudos (FINALLY!) TWC.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^Yup...is it up to the local TWC offices when to add these? Raleigh has added ESPN2HD while others havent...I just hope we get ESPNU in time for the NCAA Baseball tournament (I believe they air all of the games)



Is it coincidence that ESPN2HD became available, or the result of someone simply making the request as noted in an earlier post?


----------



## SouthPaW1227

ESPN2-HD is *FAR* overdue on TWC. The "requests" have been pouring for what seems like forever.


----------



## SugarBowl

Excellent! Now i'll subscribe to the HD tier come football season.


----------



## wolfyncsu7

According to the TWC website, ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD are now part of their regular digital package and not their HD Suite.


.... HD Suite cancelled.










.... DirecTV inquiries ended....... for now.


----------



## Tony554

Hi All,

I live in Durham (RTP area) and I recently bought a new LCD TV, my first HDTV ever. I'm one of those 15% who don't subscribe to cable or satellite, so I'm very interested in OTA HDTV. I'm using a $40 RCA UHF/VHF (amplified) rabbit's ear antenna and I'm getting pretty decent reception given that the antenna is placed in the attic. Signal strength seems to fluctuate between 60% and 80% and I can't seem to get it better than this. My goal is to get maximum reception without having to install a rooftop/outdoor antenna, and so here are some of my questions.


1. Can I get better reception than this with indoor antennas? If so, what are other antennas that you've used and have good experiences with?

2. I was thinking about buying the Terk HDTVa antenna, but I'm not sure if it will pick up all the channels since it's a directional antenna. Looking at antennaweb website, the towers for all the network channels are located at 136 degree from where I live with one exception, PBS at 265 degree. I would really like to pick up all channels including PBS. Would this be a problem with the Terk antenna?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the TWC website, ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD are now part of their regular digital package and not their HD Suite.
> 
> 
> .... HD Suite cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... DirecTV inquiries ended....... for now.



WOW! Even better!


----------



## hal2k




Tony554 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> >1. Can I get better reception than this with indoor antennas?
> 
> 
> A lot of people recommend the Zenith Silver Sensor (which is also sold under the Philips name).
> 
> 
> >If so, what are other antennas that you've used and have good experiences with?
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about which antenna is best. I have had reasonably good luck with the amplified Winegard Square Shooter, but it is a bit overpriced for what it is. It's big advantage is that it doesn't look like a TV antenna, so doesn't detract visually when mounted outdoors.
> 
> 
> >2. I was thinking about buying the Terk HDTVa antenna, but I'm not sure if it will pick up all the channels since it's a directional antenna.
> 
> 
> The general consensus is that TERK antennas are overpriced.
> 
> 
> You do know about WRAL's Antenna giveaway? Can't post the URL due to dumb restriction, do a google search.
> 
> 
> You will end up with a Channel Master Yagi, which you can mount in your attic with little trouble. Or stick it in your living room and call it an Alexander Calder mobile by hanging stuff from it. It is directional antenna, so pointing will be critical. I have the unreasonable expectation to avoid an antenna rotor.
> 
> 
> I have two antennas up right now -- the other is an Antenna Direct DB-2 mounted on the side of my house -- not optimal at all, but it works reasonably well all things considered (Channel Master makes a very similar model). One nice thing is that it is somewhat bipolar, a little less critical about direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering replacing the Square Shooter on the roof with a big ugly antenna to combine VHF/UHF reception (analog and digital signals) -- I wondering what people are using?
> 
> 
> --hal


----------



## larc919

Although it undoubtedly won't last, ESPN2-HD is now in the clear on Raleigh TWC 107.1.


----------



## Bama

Hello all, I live in Goldsboro stationed at SJAFB, My new plasma does not need a STB to receive HDTV signals. *But* and there is always a *but*, is it possible to receive ESPN HD and Discovery HD without the STB from TWC?


V/R


Bama


----------



## Scooper

Yes - subscribe to DirectTv or Dish Network and get their HD packages.


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I live in Goldsboro stationed at SJAFB, My new plasma does not need a STB to receive HDTV signals. *But* and there is always a *but*, is it possible to receive ESPN HD and Discovery HD without the STB from TWC?
> 
> 
> V/R
> 
> 
> Bama



Hello Bama, I too am at SJAFB. I have seen that poeple are saying that both ESPN's are in the clear so I would think that you would be able to pick them up without one. I have been known to be wrong before...lol.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Although it undoubtedly won't last, ESPN2-HD is now in the clear on Raleigh TWC 107.1.



Are you saying you dont need a STB from TWC to receive Discovery HD, TNT HD, ESPN HD, and ESPN2 HD? I would love to return the STB. The only reason i have the STB from TWC is to receive the channels listed above. My new plasma does not need a STB to watch HDTV. However i am under the impression that TWC scambles the single for the above stated channels. Can someone please clarify.


V/R


Bama


----------



## Scooper

If your new plasma can receive the stations because they are "QAM in the clear" - then you could return your box. Or, if your set can use CableCard technology AND TWC is also supporting it. Otherwise - you'll need your Set top box from TWC.


----------



## Tony554




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hal2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >1. Can I get better reception than this with indoor antennas?
> 
> 
> A lot of people recommend the Zenith Silver Sensor (which is also sold under the Philips name).
> 
> 
> >If so, what are other antennas that you've used and have good experiences with?
> 
> 
> Everyone has an opinion about which antenna is best. I have had reasonably good luck with the amplified Winegard Square Shooter, but it is a bit overpriced for what it is. It's big advantage is that it doesn't look like a TV antenna, so doesn't detract visually when mounted outdoors.
> 
> 
> >2. I was thinking about buying the Terk HDTVa antenna, but I'm not sure if it will pick up all the channels since it's a directional antenna.
> 
> 
> The general consensus is that TERK antennas are overpriced.
> 
> 
> You do know about WRAL's Antenna giveaway? Can't post the URL due to dumb restriction, do a google search.
> 
> 
> You will end up with a Channel Master Yagi, which you can mount in your attic with little trouble. Or stick it in your living room and call it an Alexander Calder mobile by hanging stuff from it. It is directional antenna, so pointing will be critical. I have the unreasonable expectation to avoid an antenna rotor.
> 
> 
> I have two antennas up right now -- the other is an Antenna Direct DB-2 mounted on the side of my house -- not optimal at all, but it works reasonably well all things considered (Channel Master makes a very similar model). One nice thing is that it is somewhat bipolar, a little less critical about direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering replacing the Square Shooter on the roof with a big ugly antenna to combine VHF/UHF reception (analog and digital signals) -- I wondering what people are using?
> 
> 
> --hal



Thanks for the great input. I have printed out form for WRAL's free antenna and will submit it today.


In the mean time, I will just use my cheapo RCA antenna until I get the one from WRAL. Thanks


----------



## CCsoftball7

Is anybody else having issues with break-ups on ESPN2-HD and ESPN-HD?


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your new plasma can receive the stations because they are "QAM in the clear" - then you could return your box. Or, if your set can use CableCard technology AND TWC is also supporting it. Otherwise - you'll need your Set top box from TWC.



Thanks,

Now if i only knew what channles are QAM in the clear


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Now if i only knew what channles are QAM in the clear



All the local network affiliates. There's a fairly good list for Durham in the #1 post for this thread.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All the local network affiliates. There's a fairly good list for Durham in the #1 post for this thread.



Dang it, i wish i could get ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery, and TNT in HD without the STB from TWC. Oh well one day it might happen.


----------



## abward

FYI...free HBO 6-11 April. Goto channel 490.


----------



## Erik Garci

another FYI... FREE PREVIEW of MLB Extra Innings on TWC channels 731-744 through Sunday, April 8th extended to Sunday, April 15th .


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> another FYI... FREE PREVIEW of MLB Extra Innings on TWC channels 731-744 through Sunday, April 8th.



Actually, they extended the free preview for MLB Extra Innings to Apr. 15th. Check the graphic on http://www.twcnc.com .


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the TWC website, ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD are now part of their regular digital package and not their HD Suite.
> 
> 
> .... HD Suite cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... DirecTV inquiries ended....... for now.




The only reason I was hesitant to drop the HD suite was because INHD shows HD hockey games and baseball games, but I just went to their site and it looks like they have NO MLB games this season, and with hockey season over (hey, Canes are out, hockey is over







), then it's adios HD suite!


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having issues with break-ups on ESPN2-HD and ESPN-HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Yes, occasional break up in picture. I haven't watched enough to say how often. I have noticed it over the last few days>


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfyncsu7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the TWC website, ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD are now part of their regular digital package and not their HD Suite.



Bundling them in the normal digital package was probably what ESPN was forcing TWC to do in order to get ESPN2-HD, and why it took so long to happen. I wonder how long it will be before they raise the price of the digital package to recover their costs.. Especially now that many people's only reason for having the HD Suite is gone, and lots of people will probably cancel if they realize they can get ESPN*-HD without paying extra.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dang it, i wish i could get ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery, and TNT in HD without the STB from TWC. Oh well one day it might happen.



Does your new plasma have a slot for a CableCARD? If it does, then you can get those channels by having a CableCARD installed, and you can return the STB.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before they raise the price of the digital package to recover their costs.. Especially now that many people's only reason for having the HD Suite is gone, and lots of people will probably cancel if they realize they can get ESPN*-HD without paying extra.



TWC raised the price of DIGIPiC packages by $3 a few months ago.


I wonder if they will lower the price of the HD Suite.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only reason I was hesitant to drop the HD suite was because INHD shows HD hockey games and baseball games, but I just went to their site and it looks like they have NO MLB games this season



I think MLB will be on MOJO.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC raised the price of DIGIPiC packages by $3 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will lower the price of the HD Suite.



I'm pretty sure Lucifer will live in an igloo before TWC lowers the rates for anything.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will lower the price of the HD Suite.



Well, I just lowered the price to zero on mine. I hardly ever watched those channels anyways.


On another topic:


Am I missing something, or is DirectTV and others, like TWC, saying they will have the capacity for a ton of HD channels, or are they (very differently) actually saying they will have that many channels?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC raised the price of DIGIPiC packages by $3 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will lower the price of the HD Suite.



Its still the same price as it was when it was only inHD, inHD2, HDNet, and HDNet Movies...they added two channels and never increased it...it still has one more channel than 3 years ago, so its fair that they dont decrease it.


Plus, I think inDemand and MLB did strike a deal for Extra Innings, which includes HD games for inHD. Im going to keep it for now, HDNet and HDNet Movies are worth the price alone.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I just lowered the price to zero on mine. I hardly ever watched those channels anyways.
> 
> 
> On another topic:
> 
> 
> Am I missing something, or is DirectTV and others, like TWC, saying they will have the capacity for a ton of HD channels, or are they (very differently) actually saying they will have that many channels?



They are saying they will have that many channels.. altho as far as I can tell, its a lot of hooey.. ie. 14 of the HD channels on DirectTV are some sports package (MLB?) that is only part of the year.. etc etc... even they one is supposedly hard pressed to figure out how they add up to 100.


Dish currently has 25, in addition to locals, at the same price as TWC digital base level, so for me it was finally time to switch. I'll be happy with just close to 30 HD channels, and have no illusions about if/when it'll be 50 or 100. I do believe 50 or 100 will come 1st from someone other than the incumbent cable providers tho. The Sat providers, and/or some IPTV entity are more eager to grab market share and negotiate deals. And sometimes I wonder that the content providers will cut a better deal to these competitors as a way to pressure the cable co's. So in that way ILCCs may actually be at a disadvantage.. OTOH, that's not my problem







My only job is to give my $$ to the provider that gives me the most for my $$.


Mike


----------



## holl_ands

D* claims 100-150 National HD channels their total collection of satellites will be able to carry (if the next two ever reach orbit).....


But don't forget the total capacity of the D* SYSTEM must be spread across three timezones (East, West and Hawaii/Alaska).


So divide by three for what any particular location will see....


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* claims 100-150 National HD channels their total collection of satellites will be able to carry (if the next two ever reach orbit).....
> 
> 
> But don't forget the total capacity of the D* SYSTEM must be spread across three timezones (East, West and Hawaii/Alaska).
> 
> 
> So divide by three for what any particular location will see....



Yea, where I live I can't pick up any OTA, so for 2 1/2 years I been watching Sunrise Earth, the one show a day ESPN puts on, and you get the picture. Just last week I received the 5 LNB dish, so now I gets all the locals and networks. Wow, it's nice to actually see some shows in HD now that I've been paying for it all this time. And those 2 new satellites that provide this have been a long time in coming, so don't look for the next ones to be just around the corner.


In fairness to DTV, their PQ is way better than I used to get on cable at my previous house. JMHO.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does your new plasma have a slot for a CableCARD? If it does, then you can get those channels by having a CableCARD installed, and you can return the STB.



No cable card slot. I'm stuck with the box cause i love ESPN HD and Discovery HD.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* claims 100-150 National HD channels their total collection of satellites will be able to carry (if the next two ever reach orbit).....
> 
> 
> But don't forget the total capacity of the D* SYSTEM must be spread across three timezones (East, West and Hawaii/Alaska).
> 
> 
> So divide by three for what any particular location will see....



The way it works is that "national" channels are beamed down to you thru a "Conus" satellite which means the satellite is designed to provide coverage to the whole country. Your local stations, SD and HD as well as the HD RSNs are brought to you via a spot beam. In short, all regions will get the same nationals but your locals are specific to your region/city and therefore, there is no splitting of national channels by region.


----------



## zim2dive

I don't think I saw this previously within this forum, but apparently some other ABC/ESPN HD channels will follow ESPN2 some time in 2008...

http://www.tvpredictions.com/tw040407.htm 


Mike


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* claims 100-150 National HD channels their total collection of satellites will be able to carry (if the next two ever reach orbit).....
> 
> 
> But don't forget the total capacity of the D* SYSTEM must be spread across three timezones (East, West and Hawaii/Alaska).
> 
> 
> So divide by three for what any particular location will see....



Are you saying that ESPN-HD for example is on 3 different SATS so that ALL of the USA can see it? If so, you are Wrong.


----------



## heyjeff

I have been reading and searching this site for over an hour, and can't seem to find the answer to my one question I have about all this HDTV stuff.


I DO NOT have Time Warner Cable TV. However, I DO have Time Warner High Speed Internet. Will the QAM signals still be getting into my house for the local stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS, PAX)?


Thanks,

- Jeff


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been reading and searching this site for over an hour, and can't seem to find the answer to my one question I have about all this HDTV stuff.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT have Time Warner Cable TV. However, I DO have Time Warner High Speed Internet. Will the QAM signals still be getting into my house for the local stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS, PAX)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Jeff



yes, i think you will be able to view the clear-QAM channels (the locals).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, i think you will be able to view the clear-QAM channels (the locals).



TWC may have installed a filter on you line to remove everything except the forward channel for the cable modem. In that case... you wont get any TV off the cable.


Do you see normal analog tv? 2-99? If no... then the filter is likely in place.

http://www.ppc-online.com/products/t.../data/SNBR.php


----------



## larc919

Anybody else notice that sound was a little out of sync for Masterpiece Theatre on 4.2 last night? 4.1 seemed OK. I get signals via TWC QAM, so there could have been a problem there somewhere.


----------



## heyjeff

Yes, two years ago they finally found a filter that let in the full bandwidth of the cable modem and blocked all the analog TV channels. I was afraid that no QAM signals would be passed thorugh, but I expected as much. Thx.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, two years ago they finally found a filter that let in the full bandwidth of the cable modem and blocked all the analog TV channels. I was afraid that no QAM signals would be passed thorugh, but I expected as much. Thx.



clear-QAM channels will still work, even with the filter for analog channels. i think the cable modem uses some of the QAM channels/frequencies, so physical filtering isn't possible.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you saying that ESPN-HD for example is on 3 different SATS so that ALL of the USA can see it? If so, you are Wrong.



D* should have the SYSTEM CAPACITY to simultaneously transmit most new channels

(e.g. SCIFI-HD, NGC-HD, CMAX-HD) on three "channels": EAST, WEST and HI/AK.

Programs targeted for Prime Time on East Coast would otherwise be broadcast at 3-5pm in HI/AK.

And "Late-Night TV" would start at 5pm in HI/AK and 8pm on West Coast...totally unacceptable....

There also are SAT beam coverage limitations, as discussed below.


Even with current transponders, it would take three "channels" worth of capacity to carry all three versions.....

Whether on three separate satellites or one within view of all locations (good luck with that).


I also presume most new HD will be MPEG4.

If some of these HD channels are part of the data burst to each "market" via spotbeams,

the definition of "channel" becomes less clear vice with MPEG2 transponders.


It's all in how D* defines a "channel".....

I presume each timezone feed is a different "channel" cuz each needs capacity.

It also allows D* to claim a bigger number than simply counting the number of unique National HD

program sources soon to become available (which reportedly is only on the order of 50 or so).....


PS: ESPN-HD and other sports channels are a special case, since they tend to carry live sports events.

For these, perhaps only two SATs (1 "channel" each) are needed to overcome antenna pointing limitations.....


FYI: Hawaii currently appears to be watching WEST coast feed whether SAT or Cable.

But if one SAT widebeam covers the continental U.S. with an EAST and WEST channel feeds,

then a subsidary SAT narrowbeam would still be needed for HI and a wider one for AK.

So my count is back up to three or four "channels"....


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> D* should have the SYSTEM CAPACITY to simultaneously transmit most new channels
> 
> (e.g. SCIFI-HD, NGC-HD, CMAX-HD) on three "channels": EAST, WEST and HI/AK.
> 
> Programs targeted for Prime Time on East Coast would otherwise be broadcast at 3-5pm in HI/AK.
> 
> And "Late-Night TV" would start at 5pm in HI/AK and 8pm on West Coast...totally unacceptable....
> 
> There also are SAT beam coverage limitations, as discussed below.
> 
> 
> Even with current transponders, it would take three "channels" worth of capacity to carry all three versions.....
> 
> Whether on three separate satellites or one within view of all locations (good luck with that).
> 
> 
> I also presume most new HD will be MPEG4.
> 
> If some of these HD channels are part of the data burst to each "market" via spotbeams,
> 
> the definition of "channel" becomes less clear vice with MPEG2 transponders.
> 
> 
> It's all in how D* defines a "channel".....
> 
> I presume each timezone feed is a different "channel" cuz each needs capacity.
> 
> It also allows D* to claim a bigger number than simply counting the number of unique National HD
> 
> program sources soon to become available (which reportedly is only on the order of 50 or so).....
> 
> 
> PS: ESPN-HD and other sports channels are a special case, since they tend to carry live sports events.
> 
> For these, perhaps only two SATs (1 "channel" each) are needed to overcome antenna pointing limitations.....
> 
> 
> FYI: Hawaii currently appears to be watching WEST coast feed whether SAT or Cable.
> 
> But if one SAT widebeam covers the continental U.S. with an EAST and WEST channel feeds,
> 
> then a subsidary SAT narrowbeam would still be needed for HI and a wider one for AK.
> 
> So my count is back up to three or four "channels"....



I have no idea where you are pulling these numbers from, but I think most of us can figure it out.


D* Ka birds will supply 150 HD Channels Conus over the entire 50 states. HBO-HD has an East and West Coast Feed. Cinemax, Showtime, Starz and TMC has the same. Just like the SD versions, both HD versions will be on D* and eventually cable.


Even though ESPN has the satellite distribution of about 12 ATSC HD Channels, I cannot think of a time where I have seen them use a different feed on ESPN-HD for East and West. As they keep adding HD on their other channels, that transponder space will be available less and less.


HDNET, DiscoveryHD, TNT-HD, MHD, CNN-HD, Weather ChannelHD and others do not have seperate feeds for East and West Time zones.


D* will also supply roughly 1,500 HD spotbeam channels for MPEG4 HD-LIL.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjeff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been reading and searching this site for over an hour, and can't seem to find the answer to my one question I have about all this HDTV stuff.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT have Time Warner Cable TV. However, I DO have Time Warner High Speed Internet. Will the QAM signals still be getting into my house for the local stations (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS, PAX)?



Answering this kind of late, but: when I had cable internet through TWC/Durham but no television (I shut off the cable tv for about six months when they annoyed me), I still received all the local digital (SD/HD/WX) channels via QAM, a few extra digital channels (mostly shoppers); also a few analog channels seemed to leak in in the high 70s range (I think it was Food, TOON, and HGTV). Obviously you can't count on the latter to occur, but I think the QAM locals are a safe bet.


In other news, is it just me or did WTVD never flip the switch on Boston Legal tonight?


----------



## ENDContra

^ http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=832485


----------



## SouthPaW1227

Sox game looks great on ESPN**2**HD!


----------



## doctorj

Anyone heard when we will get ESPNU here in the triangle? The Columbia, SC folks have been saying they were getting it by the 14th.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone heard when we will get ESPNU here in the triangle? The Columbia, SC folks have been saying they were getting it by the 14th.



Ask George Douglas (VP of TWC Raleigh)-- he's usually really good about replying with solid info.

[email protected]


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ask George Douglas (VP of TWC Raleigh)-- he's usually really good about replying with solid info.
> 
> [email protected]



Did he ever tell anyone the date that espn2 would be added?


----------



## gigascott

During the heavy rain storm last night, I lost some of my channels on my Directv HR10-250. It only happened on channels around 240 while the other channels were fine. It would sort of make since that the rain was so heavy that it affected the overall satellite reception but it didn't do that. It only affected certain channels. Thoughts?


-gigascott


----------



## kirkusinnc

Different satellites at different points in the sky. As rain moves into area, it obscures one satellite so only the channels on that satellite are lost


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did he ever tell anyone the date that espn2 would be added?



Yep. He told me the day before it was added.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10202504


----------



## rollcage

Has anyone else noticed that we have TWC channel 732-734 for free this evening? These channels are carrying the 3 East games. Versus is carrying a West game tonight. Is NHL Center Ice doing another free preview to drum up sales for the playoffs? I don't see any mention of a free preview on their website.


Anyone have experience with Center Ice? Do they air a fair number of games in HD? The 3 tonight are not in HD.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ENDContra

^I dont think Center Ice airs any HD games period...in fact, not sure any HD games are available on any of the sports packages.


Apparently Thursday and Friday VersusHD games will be available on inHD as Versus/Golf will be doing Golf coverage on those days.


Anyone email TWC Raleigh about Versus/Golf? Apparently TWC has a deal now, but its up to each division on when or if they will add it. Im guessing if the Canes had made the playoffs, we might have it already, but no urgency since they are out. I emailed George Douglas about this and ESPNU, but have yet to get a response.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that we have TWC channel 732-734 for free this evening? These channels are carrying the 3 East games. Versus is carrying a West game tonight. Is NHL Center Ice doing another free preview to drum up sales for the playoffs? I don't see any mention of a free preview on their website.
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with Center Ice? Do they air a fair number of games in HD? The 3 tonight are not in HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



They are showing MLB through 4/15 and that has opened up the in-demand channels that contain hockey. It has been like this for about a week already


----------



## huggybear

Well, I just finished playing with my HDHomeRun and discovering the channels coming through via QAM... thought I'd post it here in case anyone finds it useful.


77.1 - CW (WLFL)

77.2 - MyRDC

85.2 - CBS (WRAL)

90.2 - UNCHD

105.1 - News 14

111.2 - NBC (WNCN)

111.4 - NBC Weather

112.10 - Superstation WGN

113.1 - ABC (WTVD)

113.3 - ABC News

113.4 - FOX (WRAZ)

113.6 - CBS Weather

119.2 - TV GUIDE


Note: I didn't record the Shopping, Religious or Spanish stuff. Also, I only noted the HD versions if both HD and SD were available. In short, this is probably the list you'd get after editing down a complete scan


----------



## huggybear

Or you can see the full list here (link from the 1st post in this thread):

http://home1.gte.net/res18h39/channels.htm 


BTW, I heard that TWC will send VODs (Video on Demands) unencrypted so it is possible to watch someone else's VOD order over QAM. Can anyone cofirm this? If so, are there a particular set of channels they come in at?


----------



## fmoraes

Has anyone had issues with channels with no sound? This seems to hit half of the channels under 100 with our 8300HD DVR.


The bedroom TV has sound but it is connected directly to the cable.


Any ideas? I've rebooted by pressing the power button, called TWC and rebooted by taking the power down. Some channels got sound, but others are still with no sound, like versus.


Watching a hockey game with no sound is very strange.


Francisco


[EDIT: please ignore this. SAP sound was on and most regular channels have no SAP sound]


----------



## larc919

Please delete


----------



## jamieh1

DIRECTV HR20-700 HDDVR SOFTWARE BETA UPDATE TONIGHT


11p-2:30a by force update


reset reciever once welcome screen comes up hit 02468 with the remote


go to www.dbstalk.com 

and the directv cutting edge thread for more.


----------



## fmoraes

NBC17ENG,


The Ottawa x Penguins game is not in HD. It was during the pre-game but it isn't anymore. Why does this happen? Couldn't it be automated by software?


Francisco


----------



## Sebaz

I would like some opinions, preferably of people that are demanding when it comes to image quality, about Time Warner Cable HD. I live in Raleigh, NC, but I really don't want to spend hours reding hundreds of posts in the Raleigh thread. How is the image quality of Time Warner HD compares to OTA? Do they recompress too much or not? How about the channels in the HD suite?


Thanks,


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## doctorj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would like some opinions, preferably of people that are demanding when it comes to image quality, about Time Warner Cable HD. I live in Raleigh, NC, but I really don't want to spend hours reding hundreds of posts in the Raleigh thread. How is the image quality of Time Warner HD compares to OTA? Do they recompress too much or not? How about the channels in the HD suite?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Here's my two cents. I use a small set-top antenna as well as TWC HD service. On a scale of 1 to 10, I would rate OTA picture quality as 10 of course (I'm within 15 miles of the towers so I great reception). I woud rate TWC's HD picture quality as a 9. You can see a very slight reduction in sharpness if you switch back and forth and view the same program from both sources. The difference is minute in my opinion.


----------



## tommy122

Is it just me or was the picture quality for NBC17 over TWC (channels 6,217,218,219) absolutely awful yesterday? I tried to watch the Champ Car race and it was almost unwatchable as well as some later programming. I tried all of the channels and reception was just awful. The picture was blurred and the sound and picture kept dropping out. I would blame it on TWC except for the fact that reception on all of the other channels was fine. Is NBC17 just splitting their bandwith too much? If that's is the case, I have a suggestion. They could drop their completely worthless weather channel (219). With about 10 places to get the weather on TWC, who is going to get their weather from this channel? Answer: No One.


----------



## DonB2

"Well, I just finished playing with my HDHomeRun and discovering the channels coming through via QAM... thought I'd post it here in case anyone finds it useful."


I wonder why PAX/ION 47.1 digital is not included in the free QAM line up? The only reason I can think of is it is not a local station.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

OTA attic reception:


I have not been able to narrow it down as the weather has been inclimate thru the spring - at least when I have had an opportunity to watch OTA .


But I know my reception has dropped off. PBS is now unwatchable with "No Signal" being the norm.


PAX is questionable.


5 breaks up.



17 has some issues.


11.1 this morning had a couple of very minor issues.


-------------------------


This is compared to my winter reception with out leaves of course. During the winter I would say the only issue was 17.


I am using one antenna to receive all because using two antennas with a remote A/B switch was a PITA .


I see I have the 4228 pointed pretty much towards Chapel Hill while all other channels are coming in off the side of the 4228.


Consequently I am not sure how much better I can get 4.1 in since I have sold my powered Square shooter which I use to use for PBS.



-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

What was the date when Analog DVD recorders were no longer to be sold? Or did that date only apply to TV's.


The reason I ask is I was in SAMS on Friday and there was a name brand DVD recorder which obviously was newly enough package to have printed into the cardboard box a statement to the effect of "After 2008 this analog only tuner will no longer be able to receive OTA reception, at that time a ATSC tuner will be required"


To me this seemed to be away around including a ATSC tuner in the DVD recorder.


I also liked the text scrolling across all the HD tvs informing the buyer that they are watching HD tv and the only way a consumer can watch HD tv is thru a cable provider or a SAT provider.


No mention of OTA ATSC capability.


And what was interesting was the obvious pixelization on all action scenes even on the 1080P display.


Oh well I am talking about SAMS club.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

ALL TV reception devices brought into the US after 1 Mar 2007 must include an ATSC tuner. What you were seeing was a "firesale" unit.


At least they printed a warning about the digital transition....


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder why PAX/ION 47.1 digital is not included in the free QAM line up? The only reason I can think of is it is not a local station.



WRPX is on QAM physical channel 117.9. It is included in the list .


----------



## DonB2

Erik.


Thanks, I was not aware that "The List" existed.


IC TWC does not carry the ION subchannels and or multicast channels.


-DonB2


----------



## pen15nv

I wrote the following email this morning to George Douglas, VP of Marketing for TWC:

Mr Douglas,


I was wondering if our local TWC franchise would be carrying the GAMEHD channel listed on the MLB Extra Innings schedule provided by iNDemand? According to the schedule, the Red Sox games are on there in high definition at least once a week, and as a rabid Sox fan living in Raleigh, seeing them in HD would really make my day!


Thank you very much for your help!


Sincerely,


Only 3 hours later I receiving the following response:

Mr. xxxxx,

The HD games that are specifically associated with the MLB package will probably not be available this year. We do expect that there will be some HD baseball games on INHD again this year. These would not actually require someone to buy the MLB Extra Innings package. They would be available to anyone with the HD Suite. Hope this answers your question. We are working to expand our HD channel offerings this year and hopefully we will have all of these games in the future. Thanks very much for taking time to write and thanks for being a Time Warner Cable customer!

George


Not exactly the response I was hoping for, but I really can't complain. He was timely and directly addressed the question I asked.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was not aware that "The List" existed.



While this list generally applies to Raleigh TWC as well, there are some differences. Other than some obvious cable channel variations, there are minor differences in what is carried as well. For instance, Raleigh TWC QAM does not have BET but does have Black Family Network (105.9). CNN Headline News was on 118.1 until a couple of days ago, but it's gone now.


TWC doesn't seem to be especially meticulous with its QAM channel housekeeping. Occasional channel scans often turn up added channels and sometimes even an expected one that's missing. I've even caught some adult channels in the clear on more than one occasion. That's a careless error that could easily cause TWC some legal problems.


Currently, digital information isn't available for WTVD channels 113.1 to 113.3 and WRAZ 113.4 to 113.6. As a result, my TV isn't able to remap those digital cable channels to show broadcast channel designations as it does with other digital channels that also broadcast over the air.


----------



## MattWarner

Quick question for anyone in Rocky Mount with HD DirecTv.


Ever since my install, my signal strengths on the 103 satellite have been in the 50s or lower. All other satellites are in the low to mid 90s. There was talk that the spot beam for DirecTV HD Raleigh didn't cover the entire DMA. I'm trying to figure out if I'm on the fringe of the signal, thus resulting in lower signal strengths... or if the dish wasn't installed properly.


So, to make a long story short (too late), anyone in the Rocky Mount area have signals on 103 higher than the 50s?


Thanks in advance,


-Matt


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question for anyone in Rocky Mount with HD DirecTv.
> 
> 
> Ever since my install, my signal strengths on the 103 satellite have been in the 50s or lower. All other satellites are in the low to mid 90s. There was talk that the spot beam for DirecTV HD Raleigh didn't cover the entire DMA. I'm trying to figure out if I'm on the fringe of the signal, thus resulting in lower signal strengths... or if the dish wasn't installed properly.
> 
> 
> So, to make a long story short (too late), anyone in the Rocky Mount area have signals on 103 higher than the 50s?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> -Matt



Are you in 1 of these zip codes?
http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/1185822/


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you in 1 of these zip codes?




Nope. I checked that before I placed my order in February.


I emailed directv and, of course, got a standard reply to schedule a service call. I'd hate to waste their time, which is one of the reasons I was asking.


Thanks,


-Matt


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wrote the following email this morning to George Douglas, VP of Marketing for TWC:
> 
> Mr Douglas,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if our local TWC franchise would be carrying the GAMEHD channel listed on the MLB Extra Innings schedule provided by iNDemand? According to the schedule, the Red Sox games are on there in high definition at least once a week, and as a rabid Sox fan living in Raleigh, seeing them in HD would really make my day!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Only 3 hours later I receiving the following response:
> 
> Mr. xxxxx,
> 
> The HD games that are specifically associated with the MLB package will probably not be available this year. We do expect that there will be some HD baseball games on INHD again this year. These would not actually require someone to buy the MLB Extra Innings package. They would be available to anyone with the HD Suite. Hope this answers your question. We are working to expand our HD channel offerings this year and hopefully we will have all of these games in the future. Thanks very much for taking time to write and thanks for being a Time Warner Cable customer!
> 
> George
> 
> 
> Not exactly the response I was hoping for, but I really can't complain. He was timely and directly addressed the question I asked.




I have a feeling he's incorrect about INHD, since they list absolutely no baseball programming on their site. They have had MLB games since the start of the season on INHD for the past few years, which leads me to believe that they will not this year. If I'm wrong, I guess I'll be adding the HD suite again


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a feeling he's incorrect about INHD, since they list absolutely no baseball programming on their site. They have had MLB games since the start of the season on INHD for the past few years, which leads me to believe that they will not this year. If I'm wrong, I guess I'll be adding the HD suite again



There was a baseball game in the guide last night on InHD (Braves). However, we did not receive the programming. I'm not sure why.


----------



## DonB2

If there are any Attic ATSCers out there:


My all ATSC reception appears to be back to what I was receiving during the winter now that these Spring storms have passed through.


Leaves are still forming on trees though so my summer reception could change for the worse again.


BTW - I had to move my outdoor Sirius antenna several times last night to get solid signal I am blaming it on the leaves.


I was looking forward to getting a ATSC upconvert/downconvert DVD recorder this spring but so far the ones I have read about do not appear to have the latest generation multipath handling capabilities like my Samsung STB DTB-H260F does and I am bummed. ie LG DR787T and LG RC797T.



-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was a baseball game in the guide last night on InHD (Braves). However, we did not receive the programming. I'm not sure why.



The guide was wrong. That was an FSN-South HD game I believe, but not one we were eligible for. It used to constantly list Predators games as well, but we didnt get those either. For some reason we are still considered an Orioles market as far as I know, although I havent noticed many of their games listed either. Is MLB ever going to correct this? Theres probably a lot of teams with moderately-sized fanbases in this area, but Baltimore isnt one of them.


----------



## NC Jim

As far as I know, every large city must have a designated "home" team to accommodate MLB and TV contract agreements. Though logically Raleigh should have been designated, based on distance and fan base, as a Braves territory, Ted Turner/TBS feared revenue loss and fan support as a result of blackouts, etc. So, there was a successful push for Raleigh to become the Orioles home market. When the Nationals were moved to DC, they, too, became a home market, which explains blackouts for both of those teams on MLB Extra Innings, for example...and allows Braves games to continue to be broadcast generally blackout-free. Orioles games previously seen on TWC Channel 50, FSN, are gone because Peter Angelo (Orioles' owner) has the rights (part of the concessions made to him when the Nats moved to DC) and he has moved the broadcasts to Mid-Atlantic Sports Network (MASN), which he owns...and which is not available on TWC.


I'm pretty sure this is an accurate history. As a Boston transplant, and Red Sox fan, it only really irks me personally when the Red Sox play the Orioles...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My all ATSC reception appears to be back to what I was receiving during the winter now that these Spring storms have passed through.



Me too. I even had a flawless recording of This Old House yesterday morning, with my 4228 still aimed at the tower farm, and getting PBS off the back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to getting a ATSC upconvert/downconvert DVD recorder this spring but so far the ones I have read about do not appear to have the latest generation multipath handling capabilities like my Samsung STB DTB-H260F does and I am bummed. ie LG DR787T and LG RC797T.



What a strange concept! Do they transcode an HD MPEG-2 stream to a standard MPEG-2 DVD resolution that can be played anywhere, or do they transcode to a codec which does better compression and keep the HD resolution? Anyway, just build yourself an HTPC. Then you can choose what tuners to use.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewho,


Darn it I keep forgetting to record *This Old House*. The last time I remembered to record it was a repeat.


BTW- I keep seeing ads for This Old House to be aired on some Cable Network I don't get. Are these new episodes? And if so have the cut relations with PBS?


The ATSC DVD recorders compress and than decompress the digital signal to get it to fit on a standard DVD. I do not know what Codec or MPEG format they use to do it. The general consensus is that none of them do HD pass thru.



I still wish I could just stick my 80 gig external USB drive on the USB port of my SAMSUNG STB and record away.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW- I keep seeing ads for This Old House to be aired on some Cable Network I don't get. Are these new episodes? And if so have the cut relations with PBS?



I believe you're thinking of ads for This Old House on DIY. They advertise it as "the new home for This Old House." While it's possible that will be true in the future, right now they are running old episodes, although only a year or so old (I think they had the fall house on earlier this year on DIY). I sure hope TOS doesn't go exclusive that route, or I'll have to stop watching it, as I won't pay for digital cable and cable cards just to get DIY. I record HD OTA free and analog cable for what I watch.


----------



## DanSF

Hello, I am a Time Warner Cable Cary customer (living in Apex). I just bought an Olevia 437. I plugged the cable into the TV (no STB) and auto-programmed it. It finds all the basic HD channels except ABC and FOX. I saw previous posts where these channels could be manually programmed at 113.1 and 113.4. I am unable to find these channels there (or at 11.1/50.1). Does anyone have any pointers that I may have missed? I thought about upgrading my firmware for the TV....in the hopes it would improve the QAM tuner, but there is none available. I've tried tuning with all the different settings (Auto/Standard/IRC/HRC) but no luck.


I'm surprised to find that the HD channels that I do get can only be found at the lower channels (like PBS at 4.2, CBS at 5.1...instead of 90.1 and 85.2..which I can't receive at all). I do not have an antenna for OTA set up and my auto-program was done via cable. I've confirmed that my QAM does work because I can tune in ABC in digital at 78.10...just not HD.


Thanks in advance for any help,

Dan


----------



## Scooper

Is anybody else having issues with WNCN's digital signal this weekend ? I'm wondering if it is me or them.


BTW - Saturday, I bought a new 14 inch Insignia SDTV with an ATSC tuner. Works pretty well except for WNCN and the WUNC channels (both are showing low signal strength on my Samsung DTB-260F as well).


My UHF setup is a CM3021 with a Winegard 4700 preamp.


----------



## DonB2

Scooper,


PBS and 17 also give me issues. 17 typically has ghost/multipath issues and PBS signal strength has been weak for me ever since the storms and winds blew thru awhile back.


In the past I have had to adjust my attic mounted antenna that I used for "PBS only" every spring and fall to keep signal strength the same.


But I was getting such good reception with my Samsung DTB-H260F and amplified 4228 that I sold the Square Shooter that I previously used for PBS only.


I really don't want to adjust the 4228 as it is pulling in all local stations and PAX nicely except for 17 and PBS.


BTW - I am seeing 2 to 4 bars on PBS at max. Sunday evening I was getting No Signal for PBS and switched to Analog OTA which is giving me a very good picture.


I guess the only good thing is that PBS has been showing a lot of repeats anyway.


Bleak house was bleak the first go around I am not going to watch it a second time.


-DonB2


----------



## starreem

Late last August, I installed a UHF Yagi with a rotator on my roof top. After that, as long as I left the antenna pointed towards UNC transmitters, the TVGOS grid on my Toshiba TV filled up. If I forgot and left the antenna pointed towards the WRAL antenna farm, the TVGOS would loose its progam grid.


Recently, I noticed the grid was gone. I figured I forgot and left the antenna pointed towards WRAL. Then several weeks later, I noticed the grid was full again, but I think the antenna was pointed at WRAL. Now the grid is gone again, I can't get it back. I'm figuring UNC-TV has stopped the TVGOS broadcast, since I can't believe the leaves on the trees are an issue. Lots of leaves still on trees last October. Can anyone confirm?


BTW, I'm in downtown Raleigh.


----------



## kbgl

Is anyone else having problems with the time being wrong on their guide? I have two different brand tuners, and for over a week, the guides have been wrong most of the time.


Edit......Found a setting that disabled DST on the STB. Now if I can just find a similar setting on the other tuner.


----------



## starreem

Which guide are you talking about? The EPG that some HDTV's get OTA from the digital broadcast stream? TV Guide On Screen, OTA part of many TVs and STBs? The guide from TW cable?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Weather has been crazy this spring, I have been reading, but haven't had time to respond. I will also need your help soon if you're using an antenna, but more about that in a minute.


1- There is no automation on the HD receiver, and NBC offers 2 NHL games in HD weekly, with one on the East coast feed, and one on the West coast feed. If an assigned game ends early, they will switch the NTSC to another game, but HD has to be manually switched. It don't always happen, so a game will either end up in SD or the wrong game will air on HD, or even worse, Primetime could be 3 hours behind if it's not switched back.


2- A viewer wrote me last week that our PSIP generator time was off by 8 minutes, and sure enough, the PC clock was off. Turns out it runs on Windows 2000, which does not lock to the station GPS clock, nor internet time sync. If anyone knows how to sync Win 2K to internet time like Windows XP does, please let us know. It is very likely a station in the market could be off an hour with the DST change causing the reported DVR issue. That's off air only as TWC inserts their own PSIP, so if you see a station time off, contact the station.


3- PQ varies with program originators and distributors. We have been sending our DTV signals to TWC via fiber for several months now, and if you send me an email or use our web site feedback form, they are very responsive when we contact the right people. Satellite folks are not the same as it took me months of calling and emailing before they did anything about the red color bleed on our SD feed.


4- Now here's where I need your help. If you have an antenna, and if you have problems getting 17-1 off air, as in "all local DTV stations come in except 17, but if I move my antenna 1-2 degrees it locks in" then please make a mental note of this. We are going to run an experiment on the air as soon as the equipment arrives, and I need to know from you if it makes a difference. I'll let you know when to check.


Sorry this was so long, I'm playing catch up!


----------



## scsiraid

Here is a small clock setting utility.....


Quote:

Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG*
Weather has been crazy this spring, I have been reading, but haven't had time to respond. I will also need your help soon if you're using an antenna, but more about that in a minute.


1- There is no automation on the HD receiver, and NBC offers 2 NHL games in HD weekly, with one on the East coast feed, and one on the West coast feed. If an assigned game ends early, they will switch the NTSC to another game, but HD has to be manually switched. It don't always happen, so a game will either end up in SD or the wrong game will air on HD, or even worse, Primetime could be 3 hours behind if it's not switched back.


2- A viewer wrote me last week that our PSIP generator time was off by 8 minutes, and sure enough, the PC clock was off. Turns out it runs on Windows 2000, which does not lock to the station GPS clock, nor internet time sync. If anyone knows how to sync Win 2K to internet time like Windows XP does, please let us know. It is very likely a station in the market could be off an hour with the DST change causing the reported DVR issue. That's off air only as TWC inserts their own PSIP, so if you see a station time off, contact the station.


3- PQ varies with program originators and distributors. We have been sending our DTV signals to TWC via fiber for several months now, and if you send me an email or use our web site feedback form, they are very responsive when we contact the right people. Satellite folks are not the same as it took me months of calling and emailing before they did anything about the red color bleed on our SD feed.


4- Now here's where I need your help. If you have an antenna, and if you have problems getting 17-1 off air, as in "all local DTV stations come in except 17, but if I move my antenna 1-2 degrees it locks in" then please make a mental note of this. We are going to run an experiment on the air as soon as the equipment arrives, and I need to know from you if it makes a difference. I'll let you know when to check.


Sorry this was so long, I'm playing catch up!

 

clockset.zip 155.5400390625k . file


----------



## zim2dive

I made the switch from TWC to Dish. So far so good (the 622 DVR is so much more responsive than the 8300) and I have more HD channels than I can keep up with for finding HD material to record










I'm _probably_ going to get a "real" antenna, but as a temp hack for OTA channels, I used a spare 50' roll of cable I had to reach out into my garage (down thru the floor just behind the TV with all of my speaker wires) and hung up my trusty "bowtie" UHF antenna (from the 1970's).


I find that I am getting digital signal strengths (according to the 622) of mid-60's to the mid-80's. I had a bit of a yo-yo effect going on where the strengths would bounce up and down, rotating the antenna helped... anyways, the 622 has 2 sat turners plus an OTA tuner, so setting up OTA gains me a free tuner, so I'm working on that.... couple of OTA questions...(I'm in downtown Cary (27513))


a) ignoring the lunacy of my temp setup, how does one aim a bowtie? Should I break out my compass and set it face open, or long axis towards the antenna farm? or would that matter?


b) if I am getting 70-85 as is, would I expect much better from a "real" antenna (even an indoor Silver Sensor, etc)? How good is "good enough".


c) I saw some mention on Satguys of using a DC block ($3 part) on the OTA line.. is that why I'm seeing the yo-yo effect, or is that just because I'm getting away with a crazy setup?


thanks,

Mike


----------



## DonB2

My Pax signal from Rocky Mount worked great for 1.5 hrs last night and than when I left the tv for a few minutes to go up stairs and the better half sat down to watch rest of Wonder Years she got the "NO Signal Found".


It is so hard to get ATSC OTA Better half friendly










I am guessing Rocky Mount had some inclimate weather last night.


I only receive 47.1 at 3 usually two signal strength at best and last night it had dropped to 1 on my Samsung 260.


Don't laugh I have much more trouble with the "repeat network" PBS and it has much better signal strength.


*NBC17ENG*, I watched the morning news this morning on 17 and saw no breakups.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

I live close enough (about 10 miles or so) to channel 47 / 15 digital that it doesn't matter WHICH direction I point my antenna in - I can receive them clear as a bell. In fact - I had to resort to clamping down 47 analog so it didn't overpower my pre-amp.


----------



## starreem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a) ignoring the lunacy of my temp setup, how does one aim a bowtie? Should I break out my compass and set it face open, or long axis towards the antenna farm? or would that matter?
> 
> 
> b) if I am getting 70-85 as is, would I expect much better from a "real" antenna (even an indoor Silver Sensor, etc)? How good is "good enough".
> 
> 
> c) I saw some mention on Satguys of using a DC block ($3 part) on the OTA line.. is that why I'm seeing the yo-yo effect, or is that just because I'm getting away with a crazy setup?



a) A bow tie is prettty forgiving, forget the compass and point it face open towards Garner

b) I used a Silver Sensor in my house with a Radio Shack inline antenna amplifier with limited results: steady signals in the 90s but lots of drop outs, due to multipath issues--the signal arriving at the antenna after bouncing across other surfaces creating microscopic signal delays. Signal was OK if pointed towards PBS 33 miles away-through a glass door-some trees in the way. It was lousy pointed towards Garner-12 miles away due to three interior walls and one exterior wall.

c) I think your yo-yo is due to multi-path. Do you have a clear view towards Garner?


Needless to say, my signal improved dramatically with a UHF Yagi and rotator on my roof. I've moved the Silver Sensor to the bedroom on the other side of the house, and get far less multipath issues-only one exterior wall between me and Garner. Not a usable signal for PBS from the other side of the house.


----------



## DonB2

"I live close enough (about 10 miles or so) to channel 47 / 15 digital that it doesn't matter WHICH direction I point my antenna in - I can receive them clear as a bell. In fact - I had to resort to clamping down 47 analog so it didn't overpower my pre-amp"


It amazes me that I can watch it all night long with no break up on a signal strength of 2 with my Samsung 260.


I have wondered if lower res has anything to do with consistancy of reception aka no drop out.


i.e, the Tuner has less issues to resolve in real time.


But I think it is more a line of site thing.


-DonB2


----------



## gstelmack

Time Warner is coming out tonight to install digitial cable + HD-DVR for a 2 month trial to compare to my DirecTV setup. This should be an interesting month or two of side-by-side comparisons...


----------



## DonB2

"Time Warner is coming out tonight to install digitial cable + HD-DVR for a 2 month trial to compare to my DirecTV setup. This should be an interesting month or two of side-by-side comparisons... "


Wow that is impressive!


I assume this includes the HD suite?


Have you got enough coax in your house for all this equipment?


So when is Dish popping by?


Have fun,


-DonB2


----------



## HDTVFanAtic

It's not often you see broadcast towers being featured on TV, but check out the Discovery Channel tonight for one of those rare examples. The 1200' tower of WCPE (89.7) will be featured on Discovery's Hazard Pay show, as host Curt Doussett tags along with the tower crew that climbs the stick. It airs at 8pm Eastern.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Time Warner is coming out tonight to install digitial cable + HD-DVR for a 2 month trial to compare to my DirecTV setup. This should be an interesting month or two of side-by-side comparisons... "
> 
> 
> Wow that is impressive!
> 
> 
> I assume this includes the HD suite?
> 
> 
> Have you got enough coax in your house for all this equipment?
> 
> 
> So when is Dish popping by?



The way they do it is I'm getting the $44.95/month for 6 months deal, but because I've got a satellite I'm getting a credit for the first 2 months. HD Suite is an extra charge on top.


As for coax, they need to run new lines (one to the living room and one to the bedroom).


As for Dish, no. One reason I'm even considering cable is because I have woods behind my house, and my DirecTV dish just barely catches the sat signals over and around them. Looking at some of the Dish dishes in my neighborhood, I don't think I have a hope of reaching the Dish sats. FWIW, the other 2 reasons are the declining DirecTV picture quality as they overcompress everything, and the fact that they want me to pay another $300 to get an MPEG-4 HD-DVR setup when I've already spent $400 for my original HD upgrade 4 years ago and another $300 2 years ago for my first HD-DVR. Now that they are finally going to start delivering on all that HD they promised me 4 years ago, they want me to shell out big bucks again?


Anyway, TWC is not off to a good start. They missed last night's appointment (which is another $20 credit, so now I'm at something like 2.25 months free) and are trying again tonight. I'm laying odds at about 75% that there is no HD-DVR in the truck when he comes by. So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.


----------



## DonB2

"One reason I'm even considering cable is because I have woods behind my house"


Long ago I really wanted to get Voom because I am not into sports that much and Voom had a lot of alternate HD.


When Voom died I thought more seriously about Dish as I can get a package discount with my local telephone.


But now it appears Direct may have more choices.


But .... the more I look at the trees in the backyard the more I know the better half wll not like it if there is reception issues.


At present I fight for OTA signal reception, Sirius reception for house using the antenna outside sucks. DOn't they have a booster for Sirus?


So I am thinking very seriously about going the TWC tier 1 digital route. Dump my DSL for Road Runner light, get rid of the local phone and DSL that is close to $62.00/month. And getting Vonage so I can save $10.00 per month over TWC phone.


Of course I think Vonage is in its deaththrows like Voom but at least I can save on the bill for awile.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

OTA ATSC reception:


Finally broke down and adjusted attic antenna.


I now can not get PBS but it was giving me lots of No Signal now that the leaves are on the trees. And besides most everything they are showing that I would be interested in is repeats. They might as well go 24/7 with Antiques Road show like the local PBS in my home town has basically done.


The station that was giving me issues last night was The Unit on 5.1 it appears to be a multipath issue. Also as I mentioned before 47.1 was getting weaker.



I now have PAX/ION with higher signal strength but will have to watch 5.1 for awhile to see if it improves.


Oh well at least I got all channels off the 4228 during the winter.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.



No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.


----------



## kbgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Scooper,
> 
> 
> PBS and 17 also give me issues. 17 typically has ghost/multipath issues and PBS signal strength has been weak for me ever since the storms and winds blew thru awhile back.
> 
> 
> In the past I have had to adjust my attic mounted antenna that I used for "PBS only" every spring and fall to keep signal strength the same.
> 
> 
> But I was getting such good reception with my Samsung DTB-H260F and amplified 4228 that I sold the Square Shooter that I previously used for PBS only.
> 
> 
> I really don't want to adjust the 4228 as it is pulling in all local stations and PAX nicely except for 17 and PBS.
> 
> 
> BTW - I am seeing 2 to 4 bars on PBS at max. Sunday evening I was getting No Signal for PBS and switched to Analog OTA which is giving me a very good picture.
> 
> 
> I guess the only good thing is that PBS has been showing a lot of repeats anyway.
> 
> 
> Bleak house was bleak the first go around I am not going to watch it a second time.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Just had a thought. What about using 2 antennas with a remote A/ B switcher and remote extender?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.



Given that I'm in a low point with trees between me and the towers (and I lack the skill to raise a tall pole above my roof to get the antenna even higher than it is), even OTA is in the "sucks somewhat" camp.


----------



## DonB2

kbgl , That is what I had last fall. I used that set up for about 2 years I think.


The biggest issue was the A/B remote extender. I had a 100 ft Radio Shack one and it was marginal at best.


I had to have the sending unit position downstairs in about only one location before it would send the signal 2 floors up to the attic .


I looked at a couple of other repeaters and they also only had 100 ft range.


I really needed a hard wired one. and X10 one, or one with more range like at least 200 ft.


You would think something of this nature was available. In particular I was looking for a wireless A/B switch but I did not find one.


Someone else suggested running two coax lines downstairs and doing the switching downstairs.


I finally got all channels working quite well with the 4228 antenna and the newest Samsung 260 ATSS STB so was hoping problem was solved . But that was winter and now it is late spring with the leaves on the trees.


Life would be so much easier for me if PBS transmitter was located in Garner.


-DonB2


----------



## rjpbills

*Quote:

Originally Posted by gstelmack

So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.


No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.*


Well thats disappointing to hear. Coming back to Raleigh area after 5 years in TX. (Thank God!). What do you guys recommend as far as the usual digital TV/internet/phone service. Not sure what area yet but likely Apex/Fuquay/Holly Spings.


(as far as that goes, what about housing values outside Raleigh - you know 2900 sq ft, 3/4 acre? And what are good high schools?)


sorry to be off topic - excited by the move


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by gstelmack
> 
> So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.
> 
> 
> No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.*
> 
> 
> Well thats disappointing to hear. Coming back to Raleigh area after 5 years in TX. (Thank God!). What do you guys recommend as far as the usual digital TV/internet/phone service. Not sure what area yet but likely Apex/Fuquay/Holly Spings.
> 
> 
> (as far as that goes, what about housing values outside Raleigh - you know 2900 sq ft, 3/4 acre? And what are good high schools?)
> 
> 
> sorry to be off topic - excited by the move




TWC has great picture quality as far as TV goes. I have no complaints. I see very little difference between TWC and OTA. I have TWC for Cable/Phone/Internet. I also have an attic antenna and pick up all the locals (except UNC-HD...PBS) with it pointed toward the towers. UNC is in the opposite diretion.


Housing...well, it depends on where you live. If you're going to live in a new house in Cary, you're looking at $400k+ with a .25 acre lot and 3k sq feet. Good luck finding anything with .75 acres.


I can't say for sure about Apex/Fuquay/Holly Springs as they were too far from the schools our kids attend as well as too far from work.


My brother is thinking about moving down here as well. He's going to look in the same areas as you. If I find anything, I'll post it for you. If you need a realtor, feel free to send me a PM. I can recommend a good one (who is VERY patient).


Good luck.


Jeff


----------



## kbgl

DonB2


Two remote extenders in series would give you the 200 feet!


Were you using the wireless A/B antenna switch that Radio Shack sells?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> kbgl , That is what I had last fall. I used that set up for about 2 years I think.
> 
> 
> The biggest issue was the A/B remote extender. I had a 100 ft Radio Shack one and it was marginal at best.
> 
> 
> I had to have the sending unit position downstairs in about only one location before it would send the signal 2 floors up to the attic .
> 
> 
> I looked at a couple of other repeaters and they also only had 100 ft range.
> 
> 
> I really needed a hard wired one. and X10 one, or one with more range like at least 200 ft.
> 
> 
> You would think something of this nature was available. In particular I was looking for a wireless A/B switch but I did not find one.
> 
> 
> Someone else suggested running two coax lines downstairs and doing the switching downstairs.
> 
> 
> I finally got all channels working quite well with the 4228 antenna and the newest Samsung 260 ATSS STB so was hoping problem was solved . But that was winter and now it is late spring with the leaves on the trees.
> 
> 
> Life would be so much easier for me if PBS transmitter was located in Garner.
> 
> 
> -DonB2


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way they do it is I'm getting the $44.95/month for 6 months deal, but because I've got a satellite I'm getting a credit for the first 2 months. HD Suite is an extra charge on top.
> 
> 
> As for coax, they need to run new lines (one to the living room and one to the bedroom).
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Anyway, TWC is not off to a good start. They missed last night's appointment (which is another $20 credit, so now I'm at something like 2.25 months free) and are trying again tonight. I'm laying odds at about 75% that there is no HD-DVR in the truck when he comes by. So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.



The saga continues. Tech shows up last night, has the HD-DVR. However, no one bothered to mark down that I needed a new line, or that there was no COD for the service. So he was going to want a check for $109 for the install + service and another $90 to run a line. He's very honest that they'll probably waive the $90, but that plus the "No COD" have to be on his work order.


So they've now blown two appointments to get this set up. I'm not sure I'm going to give them a third chance. This kind of garbage is one of the reasons I left TWC for DirecTV in the first place 8+ years ago (one of the other reasons being that I lost service once a week for no good reason, but I was willing to check it out again because that predates their network upgrade and the introduction of digital).


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG,


I watched the morning news this morning on 17 and saw no breakups.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2









"Two remote extenders in series would give you the 200 feet! "


Hmm, I honestly did not even think of doing that. Maybe if I had a spare one I would have given it a try. And BTW- I have posted numerous times with this range issue and you are the first to suggest doing it.



"Were you using the wireless A/B antenna switch that Radio Shack sells?"


Yes that is what I was using as well as the Radio Shack repeater.


I am now looking into mounting a second attenna in the attic- again ! For PBS.


I will try combining them first but don't expect it to work and will probably go back to the A/B route.


I am also thinking about a rotator as it would be nice to tweak things now and then.


What is a problem is it appears I am getting all the Garner signals almost at full strength albeit some possible multcasting from the same direction as PBS. This makes it very difficult to combine the signals as the step on each other.


All this just to get one station.







That has been showing mostly repeats as of late










-DonB2


----------



## kbgl

I may try the same A/B switch / extender setup. Channel 4 sometimes has some really good programing on, then usually followed by a long dry spell. I'm a little closer to their tower than you, but I still have hit or miss reception due to the aiming of my antenna.


I might also try stacking two Yagi antennas and see if it improves the multipath performance.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "
> 
> But now it appears Direct may have more choices.



Unless something changed in the past week, I just did the research.. Direct is _claiming_ they will have 100 HD ch, but for what you can get right now, Dish still soundly beats what Direct and TWC offer (for HD)


Mike


----------



## DonB2

zim2dive ,


Does Dish still have what is left of the Voom lineup? I heard a few month back that some other company like Comcast had bought out the Voom portion from Dish.


-DonB2


----------



## kbgl

My cousin is buying a new tv and plans to rely on basic SD cable. I told her she will need to get a tv with an analog tuner as well as a digital, unless she rents a box from the cable co.


The analog tuner is currently needed, right?


----------



## DonB2

"My cousin is buying a new tv and plans to rely on basic SD cable. I told her she will need to get a tv with an analog tuner as well as a digital, unless she rents a box from the cable co."


Hmmm - I guess I am wondering what she would be getting . Are you talking digital teir one from TWC? And if so won't she will also get a TWC box that will take the incoming cable signal and output it to the component or HDMI port of her tv?


Or is she thinking she can just get Digi 1000 without a box and than use QAM to see a limited number of the available SD channels via the TV's built in QAM tuner.


I am guessing but don't know for sure that if you get Digi 1000 for main tv. That a second tv can still watch the analog version of the Digi 1000 lineup with a NTSC tuner.


Just guesses I don't have TWC.


-DonB2


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> zim2dive ,
> 
> 
> Does Dish still have what is left of the Voom lineup? I heard a few month back that some other company like Comcast had bought out the Voom portion from Dish.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes, they still have the Voom channels. I have roughly 30 ch of HD (OTA locals + Dish channels). How good all of those 30 are is certainly open to debate, but TWC and Direct only have ~half that many channels, at least for now, and at equal or higher cost. (Dish only has 2 locals in HD over Sat so far, but with an old UHF bowtie antenna I can pick up all the rest... and since their DVR can record OTA too, the locals issue is a non-issue for me).


What will the scene be in 12/18 months? Can't say. For now (and the next 18 months) Dish seemed like the best gamble. I'll have ~30 HD channels + HD DVR over that period for an avg cost of $50/mo. If another operator has a better story at that point, I'll happily switch, but for now this seemed the obvious choice.


Oh, and color me happy, the Dish DVR has a 30-second skip ahead function










Mike


----------



## starreem

NBC17ENG,


Lots of audio and video breakups during 30Rock tonight. Not sure if it's the trees or not. I mounted a rooftop UHF Yagi and rotator late last August, I swear the leaves didn't fall offf the trees til October. My signal is 88-90, I'm downtown Raleigh. I don't recall breakups this badly during the winter.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A viewer wrote me last week that our PSIP generator time was off by 8 minutes, and sure enough, the PC clock was off. Turns out it runs on Windows 2000, which does not lock to the station GPS clock, nor internet time sync. If anyone knows how to sync Win 2K to internet time like Windows XP does, please let us know. It is very likely a station in the market could be off an hour with the DST change causing the reported DVR issue. That's off air only as TWC inserts their own PSIP, so if you see a station time off, contact the station.



Consider yourself lucky - your sister station in tampa is off almost all the time by upwards of 50 minutes.


----------



## jmarkley

I've got three HVR-950's hooked up to a vista ultimate running beyond tv 4.6.1. In beyond TV, I can tune all the locals, including 17.1, but in vista, I can't tune to 17.1. Has anybody else seen this issue with nbc? It seems unlikely that it's a signal strength problem, unless vista MCE is actively blocking the channel due to a lower than optimal signal strengh.


PS - the reception adjustment thing in vista seems to think all my channels are just 1 bar, though they play fine in beyond tv.


----------



## midnite2

I am currently in carrboro but moving to hillsborough next month. I have TWC which has been fine but I like the sports options of directv better. needless to say I have signed up for directv and the $49 antenna they offer. I have looked at antennaweb and seems I will be about 40 miles away. would anyone in the hillsborough area mind telling me what stations you are receiving and what antenna you are using? I am considering just keeping twc until they offer hd locals in hillsborough.

thanks for your time.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by gstelmack
> 
> So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.
> 
> 
> No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.*
> 
> 
> Well thats disappointing to hear. Coming back to Raleigh area after 5 years in TX. (Thank God!). What do you guys recommend as far as the usual digital TV/internet/phone service. Not sure what area yet but likely Apex/Fuquay/Holly Spings.
> 
> 
> (as far as that goes, what about housing values outside Raleigh - you know 2900 sq ft, 3/4 acre? And what are good high schools?)
> 
> 
> sorry to be off topic - excited by the move




Check this site, http://www.fmrealty.com/site/property/search.asp for houses.


We live in the Mckenzie subdivision which has lots from .7 acres. For about $250k.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnite2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am currently in carrboro but moving to hillsborough next month. I have TWC which has been fine but I like the sports options of directv better. needless to say I have signed up for directv and the $49 antenna they offer. I have looked at antennaweb and seems I will be about 40 miles away. would anyone in the hillsborough area mind telling me what stations you are receiving and what antenna you are using? I am considering just keeping twc until they offer hd locals in hillsborough.
> 
> thanks for your time.



Hillsborough is in Orange County, right? If so, get Directv to install the 5lnb dish and that way you'll be able to get the hd locals thru Directv.


----------



## midnite2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hillsborough is in Orange County, right? If so, get Directv to install the 5lnb dish and that way you'll be able to get the hd locals thru Directv.



Unfortunately, my zip code covers two counties, orange and durham. durham side gets the HD locals while orange does not. In carrboro, which is in orange county, local HDs are available.


----------



## DonB2

"Unfortunately, my zip code is covers two counties, orange and durham. durham side gets the HD locals while orange does not. In carrboro, which is in orange county, local HDs are available. "


That is sure too bad!!


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG,


I watched the Detective Show that is on Friday at nine pm and had zero breakup!



I than switched to 5 and Numbers and it acted like they have fired all the writers for that show. That chase seen thru the orange groves looked like something from the 70's. Well at least I had no breakups.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

NBC17ENG,


I'm having problems even getting a sniff of your digital signal about 1-2 miles east of Youngsville. And this is with my Samsung HTB-260F. The analog channel comes in fine (all this is OTA). All the other digital stations on the farm come in great.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hillsborough is in Orange County, right? If so, get Directv to install the 5lnb dish and that way you'll be able to get the hd locals thru Directv.




I live even farther from the Raleigh Atennae farm than Hillsborough. I live in Mebane. I get all of the Raleigh stations just fine (in fact I DVR everything). 5.1 (CBS), 11.1 (ABC), 17.1 (NBC albeit I watch 12.1 because they don't compress as much), 22.1 (UPN/WB), 50.1 (Fox). I use the $24 yaggi from radio shack mounted outside on a 30 foot mask peaking from behind a chimney.

I'm in Orange county (barely) and I can't get the HD stations via the 5LNB setup. says looking for signal if I try to tune them via satellite. I think I saw a post from WRAL that the D* spot beam only covers 75% of their area right now and will be 100% by the end of the year.


----------



## midnite2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live even farther from the Raleigh Atennae farm than Hillsborough. I live in Mebane. I get all of the Raleigh stations just fine (in fact I DVR everything). 5.1 (CBS), 11.1 (ABC), 17.1 (NBC albeit I watch 12.1 because they don't compress as much), 22.1 (UPN/WB), 50.1 (Fox). I use the $24 yaggi from radio shack mounted outside on a 30 foot mask peaking from behind a chimney.
> 
> I'm in Orange county (barely) and I can't get the HD stations via the 5LNB setup. says looking for signal if I try to tune them via satellite. I think I saw a post from WRAL that the D* spot beam only covers 75% of their area right now and will be 100% by the end of the year.



greg t, thanks for your response. do you get the UNC HD channel too? do you think the directv antenna for $49 will work okay?


----------



## mikecon54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by gstelmack
> 
> So far it is as I feared, there is no truly good TV option in the area, there is just the least-sucky one.
> 
> 
> No truer words have ever been spoken. If you want anything besides OTA HD you are definitely in least-sucky-land.*
> 
> 
> Well thats disappointing to hear. Coming back to Raleigh area after 5 years in TX. (Thank God!). What do you guys recommend as far as the usual digital TV/internet/phone service. Not sure what area yet but likely Apex/Fuquay/Holly Spings.
> 
> 
> (as far as that goes, what about housing values outside Raleigh - you know 2900 sq ft, 3/4 acre? And what are good high schools?)
> 
> 
> sorry to be off topic - excited by the move



HPW also has a good site for searching listings. They've got several types of searches including one using google maps where you can highlight different parts of the area. I found it useful and a little bit addicting last fall when my wife and I were house hunting.

http://www.hpw.com/SearchPages/MapSearch.aspx


----------



## DonB2

"I'm having problems even getting a sniff of your digital signal about 1-2 miles east of Youngsville. And this is with my Samsung HTB-260F. The analog channel comes in fine (all this is OTA). All the other digital stations on the farm come in great. "


Have you tried entering 55 directly?


Another issue I have had with my HTB-260F is that it will mysteriously lose a channel.


In these cases I have powered off the HTB-260F and than powered it back up and the station mysteriously reappeared.


-DonB2


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The saga continues. Tech shows up last night, has the HD-DVR. However, no one bothered to mark down that I needed a new line, or that there was no COD for the service. So he was going to want a check for $109 for the install + service and another $90 to run a line. He's very honest that they'll probably waive the $90, but that plus the "No COD" have to be on his work order.
> 
> 
> So they've now blown two appointments to get this set up. I'm not sure I'm going to give them a third chance. This kind of garbage is one of the reasons I left TWC for DirecTV in the first place 8+ years ago (one of the other reasons being that I lost service once a week for no good reason, but I was willing to check it out again because that predates their network upgrade and the introduction of digital).



Well, they called me without having to call them (which is a huge step forward from the TWC of old I remember) and came out to redo the install. Everything set up correctly as requested, and I'm now doing side-by-side comparisons.


So far I have to say that the SD channels are MUCH sharper than the overcompressing DirecTV was doing. Control is a bit harder to use (when I'm in the Guide, channel +/- should page up and down, not change the channel! I don't need separate Page Up / Page Down buttons!), and setting up my Harmony 676 could be a bit of a challenge. It does feel a bit easier / faster to set up a "season pass" for a particular show I know.


We'll see how it holds up over the next few weeks as we actually watch some TV on it.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *Quote:
> 
> 
> (as far as that goes, what about housing values outside Raleigh - you know 2900 sq ft, 3/4 acre? And what are good high schools?)
> 
> 
> sorry to be off topic - excited by the move
> *


*


Well, I can give you some good advice since my wife and I just moved to the Raleigh area about 1 month ago. Each area has it's strong and weak points. I am very happy with our decision to go with Clayton, specifically the Flower's Plantation area since it's a planned community. $250,000 will get you .5-.75 acres, 2700sq feet in the subdivision we bought a house in, new. There are a couple in the subdivision we are in that are around 200-220k that are a couple of years old. Trying to move out of a subdivision before it's completed = bad for them, good for you. They just can't compete with new houses.*


----------



## DonB2

My Spring Reception with ATSC OTA.


Hard to talk Spring with 90 degrees outside.


Anyway it appears I am having to do a lot more treaking this Spring to keep all the locals coming in as well as Remote PAX/ION on 47.1


THis is compared to the fall when everything worked quite well.


Presently I am having receptions issues with Pax, previous to this it was 5,17 and PBS 4 .


I got 5 and 17 pretty solid by adjusting the attic antenna only to have 28 act up so I moved it once again and now am having issues with PAX.


I love moving targets!


-DonB2


----------



## JCOehler

Hello -


I have DirecTV HD which also came with an installation of one of their saucer OTA for local HD. I live in NW Raleigh off Leesville Rd and get WRAL5.1, WTVD11.1, and FOX50.1 pretty consistent and clear. The reception on WNCN17.1 is spotty, and PBS and the others are non-existent. Are there any recommended dealers in the area for installation of a quality roof top antennae to replace the one DirecTV installed? I apologize if this is not the correct forum to solicit opinions on installers/dealers.


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Scooper

WNCN 17 is having issues - their chief Engineer posts here occaisionally, probably waiting for parts to arrive to fix it. I can't get a sniff of 17 in Youngsville right now. All the other tower farm (5,11, 22,28,and 50) are coming in fine digitally, they all come in to some degree on analog as well.


----------



## DonB2

JCOehler ,


I would welcome hearing from someone who could do rooftop installs for people in this forum.


About two years ago there was one guy who did it but he appears to have "Fell Off" this forum.


Seems like a nice niche industry for someone.


BTW- How come you can't get the MPEG4 HD versions of the local with Direct?


-DonB2


----------



## JCOehler

DonB2 -


I have the HR10-250 HD/DVR receiver from DirecTV. Should this allow me reception of the locals in MPEG4 HD via their satellite? Why wouldn't DirecTV let me know? I will check with them. Their HD reception just doesn't compare to OTA but it's better than nothing at this point.


Jeff


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW- How come you can't get the MPEG4 HD versions of the local with Direct?
> 
> -DonB2



I think Direct has all the locals in HD now.


I'm on Dish (without all the locals in HD, but the DVR does OTA too), but even for the ones I have in HD, since I have the DVR space, I record both OTA and SAT. At least for the short term, its an experiment to see which is less affected by bad weather.


Mike


----------



## JCOehler

According to DirecTV, my receiver will not receive the locals in HD via their service. OTA only.


----------



## baesterling

Is anyone having any issues with OTA 11.1 (HD) over the last couple of days? I have been getting a bit more momentary sound dropouts and pixelization than ususal.


----------



## roybishop

I'd also be interested in someone who can do an attic antenna installation.


----------



## dvsmith

My fiancee and I recently decided to downgrade from TWC Digital to Standard (I really only wanted the digital tier for Speed, which has become the NASCAR channel of late, and no longer holds my interest)...


I've had some strange issues with the digital channel assignments. My Sharp LC-37D7U has both QAM and 8VSB tuners; set to standard, this is what it's found, some of which differ from the list on the first post:


4.1 WUNC-SD

4.2 WUNC-HD

4.3 WUNC-K

4.4 WUNC-Ed

4.5 WUNC-NC

5.1 WRAL-HD

5.2 WRAL-News

5.3 WRAL-SD

5.4 ???

5.5 ???

17.1 WNCN-HD

17.2 WNCN-SD

17.3 WNCN-WT

22.1 WLFL-HD

28.1 WRDC-HD

78.7 WTVD-SD

78.9 WLFL-SD

78.10 BET

78.12 WRAL-SD

105.9 N14C WeatherNow

107.6 ???

113.1 WRAZ-SD

113.2 WRAL-WT

113.3 WTVD-HD

113.4 WTVD-WT

113.5 WTVD News Now

113.6 WRAZ-HD

114.11 ???

116.1 ???

122.2 ???


I have a large number of additional channels (N14C, CSPANs, HSCs, TeleMundial, etc) that show up as unknown sub-frequencies of channel 0...


Does TWC use IRC or HRC, rather than Standard?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baesterling* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone having any issues with OTA 11.1 (HD) over the last couple of days? I have been getting a bit more momentary sound dropouts and pixelization than ususal.



no problems last night with LOST.


----------



## DonB2

OTA ATSC with latest Samsung and Attic 4228


I am experiencing reception problems which I don't think a larger antenna or a rotator would fix.


Two nights ago Pax was signal strength of 1 to 2 at most and was unwatchable.


Last night I checked it at 9:15 PM and it was 3 to 5 and worked great.


Than as soon as 10pm rolled around it dropped down to 1 to 2 again and was instantly unwatchable.


This morning it is back to about 2 to 3.


On the first night there was no cloud coverage that I know of and radar channel showed none between Holly Springs and Rockymount.


Last night there was some clouds but no huge cloud came over at exactly 10pm.


Meanwhile 17 shows 7 to 8 signal strength not ten like all the other Clayton transmitters. Does 17 have less output power?


I won't even discuss 4.1 which is always changing in signal strength.


-DoNB2


----------



## hom_tanks

Hi


Sorry for this newbie question but how effective is it to have two directional uHF antennas located on the same mast ? Any guidelines for how far they need to be spaced apart for acceptable results? This will be for an attic installation with about 7-8 feet allowance in height and I'm planning to feed the two antennas to the same cable which will be run down about 80 ft to the family room.


Sorry if this has been asked before - couldn't locate it. Just was wondering if this is even feasible and worth the effort...primary objective is to get both PBS and other local HD stations in a good way.


HT


----------



## MR12

It's feasible...just make sure the two downleads to the combiner are the exact same length.


----------



## DonB2

hom_tanks ,


I am not sure if I have read of anyone in Raleigh using one mast but that is the approved way of doing it.


I would guess they would both have to be directional antennas.


And that always raises another question I have. Do you ground antennas in the attic? And if you don't is the backplane i.e. the chicken wire found on the back of a 4228 do its job?


-DonB2


----------



## edvedd

For those that care, TWC has a temporary HD PPV channel up (270) to order the De La Hoya vs Mayweather event. Got an email from them the other day.

Should be a good fight.


----------



## Daryl L

I watched *ER* on WNCN-HD 217 (17.1) on TWC lastnight. Did anybody have a problem with the Video and Audio spazzing out lastnight?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MR12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's feasible...just make sure the two downleads to the combiner are the exact same length.



No it's not feasible. I've tried to stay out of this discussion but someone needs to nip this before it gets out of control.


Introducing a second *unnecessary* antenna into the equation opens a whole new pandora's box of problems and complications; especially when it comes to digital reception, not the least of which are amplified multipath problems. Without belaboring the issue; two antennas diplexed together is a definate no-no. Just say no!


A *proper* (read: for your location and needs. See www.antennaweb.org ) *single* antenna properly installed and aimed (preferrably on a rotator) will work just fine. Many of us use and have been using them for years from tens of miles from the antenna farms.


Do it with one right antenna and save yourself a lot of headaches. There's a ton of information in this very thread about what works well from what locations 'round here right here in this thread for anyone willing to do their homework. I'd suggest some reading is in order for the OP of this question. *That* would be the correct course of action.


----------



## HDMe2

Not to gum up the works... but I am using a dual-antenna indoor setup that works just fine for me.


I have a small directional antenna and a quarter-wave (both UHF) antenna diplexed together and I get all the locals OTA except for channel 40. Basically it is a tradeoff for me to get 40 I have to "sacrifice" channel 47, and since my Spanish is way rusty since high school I figure 47 is the best option for me at the moment.


So multipath issues being what they are... it is still possible for some folks to get good results diplexing two antennas together for maximum coverage. Granted mine is an indoor setup, but I would go for the same outdoors as I have experienced problems in the past with rotors getting out of alignment with the indoor controls and the rotor assembly usually costs more than buying two antennas would cost.


----------



## yampan

If this has been asked before I apologize. I have DTV with channel 82 NBC satellite feed from NYC. It exhibits regular audio dropouts, especially on remote feeds like sports, less so with studio feeds like news.


Had anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jrelmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JCOehler ,
> 
> 
> I would welcome hearing from someone who could do rooftop installs for people in this forum.
> 
> 
> About two years ago there was one guy who did it but he appears to have "Fell Off" this forum.
> 
> 
> Seems like a nice niche industry for someone.
> 
> 
> BTW- How come you can't get the MPEG4 HD versions of the local with Direct?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I know someone (local) in this business: email: [email protected]


----------



## rollcage

Is there any workaround to allow the RF output of the 8300HD to function when the TV is connected via HDMI and turned off?


I am trying to watch the 8300 in another room connected via the standard RF connector; when the TV connected to the box is turned off, the TV in the other room gets a message about unable to watch and I need to use component cables to enable the 8300 output. I've hooked up component cables for now and unplugged the HDMI, but I'd really rather use HDMI.


Is there any work around to keep the 8300 RF out working? Perhaps an HDMI switch would provide a type of "presence" output to the DVR?


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## fmoraes

The Kentucky Derby image was full of problems for a long time and into the race. It only got better about 1/2 race.


Was this a general problem with NBC-17?


Francisco


----------



## kirkusinnc

Hey, NBC...

Nice job with all of the pixelation and freezes during the Kentucky Derby! The frozen picture of the crowd during the introduction of the field was an especially nice touch!


----------



## vicw

Watching via TWC Fayetteville, the picture was really dismal. I finally switched over to the SD station so that I wouldn't miss the action completely, and recorded the race on HD to watch again.


I poked around some of the other localized threads, and didn't see any mention of these kinds of problems except for the Raleigh station.


They have had severe problems forever with HD transmission. I can't believe they can't seem to get it fixed. Pathetic showing of a premier, once a year event.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Watching via TWC Fayetteville, the picture was really dismal. I finally switched over to the SD station so that I wouldn't miss the action completely, and recorded the race on HD to watch again.
> 
> 
> I poked around some of the other localized threads, and didn't see any mention of these kinds of problems except for the Raleigh station.
> 
> 
> They have had severe problems forever with HD transmission. I can't believe they can't seem to get it fixed. Pathetic showing of a premier, once a year event.



In fairness to the Raleigh station, I was watching the Derby on 17 from Raleigh when it froze. After a minute I switched to 82, which is a satellite feed of NBC from NYC. It had frozen too, but they switched to SD for a few minutes until the problem cleared. So it seems the problem originated with the network feed. I just don't know how Raleigh handled it, i.e. , whether they switched to SD or not.


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yampan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In fairness to the Raleigh station, I was watching the Derby on 17 from Raleigh when it froze. After a minute I switched to 82, which is a satellite feed of NBC from NYC. It had frozen too, but they switched to SD for a few minutes until the problem cleared. So it seems the problem originated with the network feed. I just don't know how Raleigh handled it, i.e. , whether they switched to SD or not.



That's interesting. I don't have access to the satellite feed, so I wasn't aware of that. I dont' believe the local station switched over to SD at all, through all of that mess, in fact there was an extended period prior to the race where the video had apparently dropped out, so the picture was frozen for what seemed like an interminal period.


I did find a complaint in the Honolulu thread that the station had switched to SD for the entire race, so apparently the core problem was with NBC, rather than Raleigh, but I guess the locals don't monitor their own signal carefully to make those kinds of changes on the fly. Bottom line for me, though, is that picture quality from NBC is not reliable when it counts.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I don't have access to the satellite feed, so I wasn't aware of that. I dont' believe the local station switched over to SD at all, through all of that mess, in fact there was an extended period prior to the race where the video had apparently dropped out, so the picture was frozen for what seemed like an interminal period.
> 
> 
> I did find a complaint in the Honolulu thread that the station had switched to SD for the entire race, so apparently the core problem was with NBC, rather than Raleigh, but I guess the locals don't monitor their own signal carefully to make those kinds of changes on the fly. Bottom line for me, though, is that picture quality from NBC is not reliable when it counts.



P.S. to that. My channel 82 sat feed experiences regular audio dropouts- very annoying. I agree that NBC is not doing a very good job of oversight.


FYI- I was only given 82 sat feed because I couldn't receive any OTA from my location. They gave me NBC and ABC, but not CBC or FOX because of affiliate contracts, so I had to live with that for 2 years. I just got the 5 LNB dish and now receive all locals. What a difference!


----------



## bt-rtp

I am surprised that there is not more news coverage on TV and the web about this outage since it seemed to effect everyone.


It is a real black eye for NBC. How humiliating, they really look like complete fools. I hope that the responsible people loose their jobs.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there is not more news coverage on TV and the web about this outage since it seemed to effect everyone.
> 
> 
> It is a real black eye for NBC. How humiliating, they really look like complete fools. I hope that the responsible people loose their jobs.



Maybe we missed it because we were watching NBC news.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Kentucky Derby image was full of problems for a long time and into the race. It only got better about 1/2 race.
> 
> 
> Was this a general problem with NBC-17?
> 
> 
> Francisco



Switched back and forth between WNCN and WITN. Both had the problem, but for some reason, it was much less pronounced on WITN. While WNCN had a frozen frame for several seconds going into a commercial break, WITN's video recovered much quicker and did not suffer the "hard" freeze.


But NBC, while they seem to be getting better, has way more HD delivery issues than all the other guys combined.


----------



## MacFly

I'm visiting family in New Jersey and we watched the Kentucky Derby on WNBC New York channel 4 with seemingly no problems. I have noticed some problems with WNCN back in Raleigh lately and I'm almost scared to DVR some shows fearing they may be unwatchable in HD.


----------



## Erik Garci

I cannot receive Universal HD using CableCARD. I started noticing the problem yesterday. It tunes to frequency 771 MHz (physical channel 120), but a blank screen appears. However, the TWC box receives it just fine, but it tunes to frequency 657 MHz (physical channel 101). I called TWC, and they supposedly sent an update to the CableCARD, but it still does not tune to the proper frequency.


Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot receive Universal HD using CableCARD. I started noticing the problem yesterday. It tunes to frequency 771 MHz (physical channel 120), but a blank screen appears. However, the TWC box receives it just fine, but it tunes to frequency 657 MHz (physical channel 101). I called TWC, and they supposedly sent an update to the CableCARD, but it still does not tune to the proper frequency.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem?



Im getting UHD fine in Apex. Channel 295 and frequency 657Mhz PID 66.


----------



## akp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched *ER* on WNCN-HD 217 (17.1) on TWC lastnight. Did anybody have a problem with the Video and Audio spazzing out lastnight?



Sorry for the late reply. I had DVR'd the 5/3 ER from WNCN-HD 217 and did not try watching it until tonight. Approximately the last 1/3 of it were nearly unwatchable due to numerous long periods of garbled audio and video.


As others have mentioned above, 217 was a disaster for me during the Kentucky Derby as well.


----------



## DonB2

I kinda recall 17 losing HD signal during Olympics and the feed was also coming from NY and it was attributed to a large snow storm. Can't imagine what the reason was this time unless they have large scale problems like I am experiencing on a small scale as my overall reception is so much worse than the winter and not up to last years summer standards.


Even if I rule out PBS since I dumped the antenna I was using for it. I am still not getting reliable reception with the other Clayton stations.


After adjusting the 4228 since PBS was not watchable so that for the Spring/summer 5 would not break up I now have issues with 28. I tweek it for 28 and 5 and 47 have issues.


It is like trying to hit a moving target.


Plus I find it odd that 5 shows around 7 strength at present while 50 is 100 percent strength on my Samsung.


Both 5 and 50 were always at 100 previously.


If all these stations aside from 4 and 47 were located other than exactly in the same location in Clayton maybe I could understand but not when they all are with in feet of each other.


A rotator may help but how do you adjust it on the fly? First you have to bring up your signal strength meter in order to have even a start at some kind of feedback. And of course the STB manufacturers take it upon themselves to bury the Signal Strength meter about 4 menus down.


So than you get the signal strength meter plastered up on your TV while you are trying to watch a show and which direction do you turn the rotor? With analog tv it was almost instantaneous that as you rotated the antennae you would see the station get less snowy or ghosty or not. But with the marginal signal strength meter which does not measure quality of signal you may or may not notice drop out over a short period of time.


And why can't the signal strength meter be downsized to the corner of the screen so you can continue to watch a show while adjusting the rotor instead of filling the whole screen with a semi transparancy?


At least I think my Pioneer signal Strength meter only covered the very bottom but I will have to go back and look.


Bottom line is I really don't feel anyone higher up gives a darn how good the reception is. All you have to see is where the money from each tv viewer goes and it certainly does not appear to be in OTA seeing how small the percentage of OTA viewers are that are out there compared to Sat and Cable.


-DonB2


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched *ER* on WNCN-HD 217 (17.1) on TWC lastnight. Did anybody have a problem with the Video and Audio spazzing out lastnight?



Once again I'm late to the party, but I did notice this in my recording of ER. There was section at about the 40 minute point with Nela was saying something and the pic just froze for like 3 minutes. The other problems were more like 30 second outages. I recorded via MPEG 4 channel on Directv using the HR 20. As long as the local NBC doesn't do a hack job tonight while I'm recording Hero's we will be fine.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No it's not feasible. I've tried to stay out of this discussion but someone needs to nip this before it gets out of control.
> 
> 
> Introducing a second *unnecessary* antenna into the equation opens a whole new pandora's box of problems and complications; especially when it comes to digital reception, not the least of which are amplified multipath problems. Without belaboring the issue; two antennas diplexed together is a definate no-no. Just say no!
> 
> 
> A *proper* (read: for your location and needs. See www.antennaweb.org ) *single* antenna properly installed and aimed (preferrably on a rotator) will work just fine. Many of us use and have been using them for years from tens of miles from the antenna farms.
> 
> 
> Do it with one right antenna and save yourself a lot of headaches. There's a ton of information in this very thread about what works well from what locations 'round here right here in this thread for anyone willing to do their homework. I'd suggest some reading is in order for the OP of this question. *That* would be the correct course of action.




Speaking from experience, since I have joined two antenna together with a splitter, it worked perfectly as long as the wind wasn't blowing, but when we had windy days, I would have break-ups about every 15 to 30 seconds on our NBC frequency (32) WITN. This was the only channel that gave me problems. It was convenient in that you could channel surf a lot easier. I did add a rotor to my mast recently that I got a LOWES for $50 (half off the regular price!) and now have no more pixelation with WITN. I use a CM amp also. I found without the amp was better for WITN, but would cause problems on other channels, so I kept it on. With the rotor now, all channels work perfectly in all kinds of wind with the proper orientation. So while it might work at first to join two antenna together, it may not work in windy weather.


----------



## DonB2

"it may not work in windy weather."


It was semi windy yesterday evening when I was attempting to Watch Star Trek at 6 pm on 28.1 and gave up and than at 7pm tried 4.1 for All Creatures and gave up.


I do not recall having Wind issues with NTSC.


What could the difference be?


-DonB2


----------



## jspENC

I suspect multi path and quick ghosting effects to cause the drop-off. What was really weird is that all those channels listed in my daytime sig line would work fine except for WITN, even the ones at 55 & 60 miles out of WIlmington. The strongest one was the troublemaker.


----------



## DonB2

Maybe the processors in these ATSC tuners can not handle multicast when wind is blowing - Too many multipaths to resolve simultaneously.


-DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

AFH & akp,


Thx, just making sure it wasn't just due to my cable box or my Fayettville/Lumberton hub having problems


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Our satellite earth station developed an intermittant problem Thursday night. Their field technician thought he had it corrected Friday morning, but it acted back up Saturday afternoon. They think they found the problem yesterday (Monday) and we are testing it offline for 48 hours before putting it back in service.


Mid-eighties technology.


----------



## aggie04ci

interesting


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our satellite earth station developed an intermittant problem Thursday night. Their field technician thought he had it corrected Friday morning, but it acted back up Saturday afternoon. They think they found the problem yesterday (Monday) and we are testing it offline for 48 hours before putting it back in service.
> 
> 
> Mid-eighties technology.



So did you guys show Hero's in HD last night or not? I recorded the HD version and I don't want to be surprised to see it's not there when I go to watch it later this week.


----------



## halljb

Heroes was in HD last night via TWC QAM.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heroes was in HD last night via TWC QAM.



Thanks


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So did you guys show Hero's in HD last night or not? I recorded the HD version and I don't want to be surprised to see it's not there when I go to watch it later this week.



Yep, and without a glitch.


----------



## DonB2

I finally had to rotate my attic mounted 4228 Antenna probably 30 degrees clockwise from my Winter position to get most of the stations back reliably. 4.1 is history in this position and I am now tweeking to keep 22 and 28 working.


The latest GEN Samsung worked fine for me during winter but spring/summer coverage has been bad.


I heard this morning that Heros ratings were killed by dancing with the Stars. I don't watch Heroes because of the violence on it which the misses does not like. But I myself liked it when I have watched it. And have no interest in watching the daning with stars.


-DonB2


----------



## apextony

Anyone in the Cary area using an IR Extender with the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box?


I've seen a reference to this in another thread and was wondering if the one for sale on the SA site will work with the TWC boxes we have here or if the USB port has been disabled?


(see sciatl website for product info)


----------



## DanSF

Heroes came in A-OK on 17.1 via QAM


----------



## apextony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apextony* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Cary area using an IR Extender with the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box?
> 
> 
> I've seen a reference to this in another thread and was wondering if the one for sale on the SA site will work with the TWC boxes we have here or if the USB port has been disabled?
> 
> 
> (see sciatl website for product info)



Verified that the USB port is active. The IR extender only uses this for power.


----------



## TiUser

Hi, I am thinking of replacing my current TWC service with Dish Network for its international programming. Does satellite TV still suffers from weather-related issues? The monthly charge for DN seems much lower than TWC (with HD, local channels, and international programs), any downside to switching? Any opinion or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I am thinking of replacing my current TWC service with Dish Network for its international programming. Does satellite TV still suffers from weather-related issues? The monthly charge for DN seems much lower than TWC (with HD, local channels, and international programs), any downside to switching? Any opinion or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.



If you get a proper installation with care taken to align the dish(es) on the roof... I would not expect "rain fade" in this area. I never have rain fade... and often watch my Dish Network through the rain... the only problems come from those dark black storm clouds... if they get in the line-of-sight then I sometimes lose signal for a little bit... could range from a few seconds to maybe 5-15 minutes. Depends on the speed of the storm and the darkness of the cloud.


At least in my area, the cable often would also be fuzzy or out in these kinds of storms, which always amazed me... so at least in my past experience I have never lost my Dish in the 6 or so years I've been with them as I did in probably one year with Time Warner.


----------



## Scooper

A properly done DBS installation will have no more "out of service" issues than the typical cable operation. After 3-5 years, it's about time for me to go re-peak my dish again - rain is causing more issues than it should.


----------



## zim2dive

Maybe my recent install wasn't optimum, but I do have some rain fade with Dish. I'm still happy with it, but could be happier without the fade. Still much better value than TWC.


Mike


----------



## Lee L

I have had Satellite for 8 or 9 years. 5 with Dish Net and 3 with DirecTV. The only time I have issues with rain is when there are deluges. Like an inch or so in 30 minutes to an hour. Even then, the most it has been out is 10 minutes or so as a particular cell passes over. PRobably average 1 or 2 outages a year that I am aware of.


I know TWC is far better than 10 years ago, but before I switched to Sat, it was pretty normal to have at least an outage a week. Either that or I would come home to fidn teh cable box locked up so that the VCR did nto record anything. Then I had to call them and put the thing on Ch 30 to wait for a rehit.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had Satellite for 8 or 9 years. 5 with Dish Net and 3 with DirecTV. The only time I have issues with rain is when there are deluges. Like an inch or so in 30 minutes to an hour. Even then, the most it has been out is 10 minutes or so as a particular cell passes over. PRobably average 1 or 2 outages a year that I am aware of.
> 
> 
> I know TWC is far better than 10 years ago, but before I switched to Sat, it was pretty normal to have at least an outage a week. Either that or I would come home to fidn teh cable box locked up so that the VCR did nto record anything. Then I had to call them and put the thing on Ch 30 to wait for a rehit.



In my last 7 years with TWC ive had 0 outages....


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my last 7 years with TWC ive had 0 outages....



I've live here (Cary) for two years, 0 outages.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my last 7 years with TWC ive had 0 outages....



Data points like this are always interesting. I'll provide my counter point. Moved into a new house 8 years ago. In the first 2 *months* I had six outages, one of which lasted the entire weekend. After that the cable modem service never stayed up more than 48 hours in a row, sometimes being down for a day or more at a time. The cable modem issue went on for four *years* until DSL became available in our area and we switched.


And yes, I called in the outages, well for the first 2 years anyway. They never did anything, the techs never found any problem, and it usually came back within an hour or two.


I think it's safe to say that YMMV.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say that YMMV.



Cant argue with that....


----------



## midnite2

This may be the wrong place to ask this but is it possible to plug in a basic cable feed from TWC into the off-air connection for locals with the HR20?

thanks


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnite2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may be the wrong place to ask this but is it possible to plug in a basic cable feed from TWC into the off-air connection for locals with the HR20?
> 
> thanks



Pretty sure that wouldn't work as the TWC locals are over QAM and the HR20 only has an ATSC tuner for OTA locals, not a QAM tuner.


----------



## DonB2

"Data points like this are always interesting. I'll provide my counter point. Moved into a new house 8 years ago. In the first 2 months I had six outages, one of which lasted the entire weekend. After that the cable modem service never stayed up more than 48 hours in a row, sometimes being down for a day or more at a time. The cable modem issue went on for four years until DSL became available in our area and we switched.


And yes, I called in the outages, well for the first 2 years anyway. They never did anything, the techs never found any problem, and it usually came back within an hour or two.


I think it's safe to say that YMMV. "


Not trying to say you were in the same situation but a coworker had the same symptoms and switched to DSL. Then had Direct TV installed. The installer found numerous bad cable connections under the house and fix all issues


A year later this coworked switched back to Roadrunner and now Road Runner is perfect. It appears all the bad connections under the house were causing many intemittant problems which now were removed and presently he has very reliable Road Runner service.


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not trying to say you were in the same situation but a coworker had the same symptoms and switched to DSL. Then had Direct TV installed. The installer found numerous bad cable connections under the house and fix all issues
> 
> 
> A year later this coworked switched back to Roadrunner and now Road Runner is perfect. It appears all the bad connections under the house were causing many intemittant problems which now were removed and presently he has very reliable Road Runner service.



Brand new construction, and I oversaw all the cabling. I had everything home run and am using an IBM Home Director distribution system. Even when we bypassed everything and had the cable modem hooked directly to the outgoing line it never got better.


When my DirecTV HDTiVo died we switched back to cable for video content. It has been pretty good so far, and the TWC DVR even performs well enough for me to say it doesn't suck.







It's no TiVo, but it's not bad. Of course from what I hear about Navigator (the TWC replacement for Passport/SARA) it may yet achieve full suckiness.










To be fair (and I really should have mentioned this the first time) I am at the end of a road in a subdivision that was, at the time, still under construction, so it is possible that the worst of the issues were caused by construction crews doing dumb things to the cable lines.


----------



## Daryl L

Changes coming to TWC,


June 15: ESPN Classic will move from Standard Cable to Digital Cable Ch. 141.


August 31: ESPNU will be added to Digital Cable Ch. 140.


----------



## dgmayor

I admittedly haven't checked the thread in a while, so I might have missed this... but did they change something with the DVR? I used to have up to 12-15 hours of HD on there without a problem. Now I record one thing and it tells me that it'll be deleted in about 2 days. What gives?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Changes coming to TWC,
> 
> 
> June 15: ESPN Classic will move from Standard Cable to Digital Cable Ch. 141.
> 
> 
> August 31: ESPNU will be added to Digital Cable Ch. 140.



bye bye espn classic.. i hardly watched you.


How much are they lowering the Basic & Standard rate ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Changes coming to TWC,
> 
> 
> June 15: ESPN Classic will move from Standard Cable to Digital Cable Ch. 141.
> 
> 
> August 31: ESPNU will be added to Digital Cable Ch. 140.



Must be making room for NFL Network.


----------



## VisionOn

I'm hoping it's to finally add some more Starz, especially the HD feed. However given the weak Starz lineup they have and this statement:

_The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of these services in the near future.


Service:

WRAL

WRAZ

Starz/Encore_


I wouldn't be surprised if Starz/Encore gets dropped.


----------



## Daryl L

I never have a clue what TWC is up to. Their logic is totaly non-existant as I can tell. I just saw the espn info on their website and posted it here. As for the upcoming starz agreement expiring (devision dependant I assume), I kinda doubt they'll drop starz, it's a premium movie channel that makes them money. The renewing of the agreement may actually get them to finally add StarzHD and StarzOnDemand (will probably be a stipulation of starz's to continue carrying the starz pack). Who nows, I sure as heck don't.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt they'll drop starz, it's a premium movie channel that makes them money. It may actually give them an opertunity to finally add StarzHD and StarzOnDemand. Who nows, I sure as heck don't.



You would think that, but Starz is almost ignored on the TWCNC site. It doesn't even appear in their monthly highlights section with Sho, HBO and Cinemax. Probably due to the lacklustre deal they have in place.


Either way my faint hope of seeing Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest on Starz HD this Saturday is pretty much gone now.


----------



## zim2dive

When I'm aiming my OTA HD antenna towards the towers, how much accuracy do I need? Antennaweb says most of the locals are at 130 degrees for me... am I good anywhere from 120-140? or do I need to make a big effort with getting that last 1-2 degrees of aim? I'm getting mid/high 90's for many of the channels now.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Scooper

"Close enough"


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I'm aiming my OTA HD antenna towards the towers, how much accuracy do I need? Antennaweb says most of the locals are at 130 degrees for me... am I good anywhere from 120-140? or do I need to make a big effort with getting that last 1-2 degrees of aim? I'm getting mid/high 90's for many of the channels now.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



In my experience, for signal strength you have a pretty wide tolerance for aiming. However... signal quality is more important and you will have to experiment a bit to find best aiming. For example.. I was getting some breakup last week and rotated about 10 degrees counterclockwise from the antennaweb 'heading' and it stopped. Multipath sux.


----------



## DonB2

"When I'm aiming my OTA HD antenna towards the towers"


With my attic mounted 4228 I find it is more channel dependent coming from Clayton than tower dependent.


I find this interesting since they are all so close to each other compared to me in Holly Springs.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Funny ATSC OTA behavior on my Samsung EPG.


Last night I checked all of my OTA channels with the EPG.


At 9pm was Diagnosis murder on 47.1 with a description of what the two parter was about.


At about 9:10 during a commercial I switched back to the EPG to reread what the episode was about and no information was displayed for it.


Why would this be?


In addition I don't know why all the stations are not supplying info about the shows. In particular Fox had absolutely no info and I might have like to watch the HD movie on that channel.


PBS is really sloppy with info also.


-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's to finally add some more Starz, especially the HD feed. However given the weak Starz lineup they have and this statement:
> 
> _The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of these services in the near future.
> 
> 
> Service:
> 
> WRAL
> 
> WRAZ
> 
> Starz/Encore_
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Starz/Encore gets dropped.



Maybe that's why WRAL has been sending out so many free antennaes.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would think that, but Starz is almost ignored on the TWCNC site. It doesn't even appear in their monthly highlights section with Sho, HBO and Cinemax. Probably due to the lacklustre deal they have in place.
> 
> 
> Either way my faint hope of seeing Pirates 2: Dead Man's Chest on Starz HD this Saturday is pretty much gone now.



Seeing as how HBO is a Time Warner company, why would Time Warner Cable want to increase Starz visability and distribution, allowing Starz to become more competative with HBO at securing box office content. They'll carry Starz, but their promotional push will always be towards HBO.


And Showtime has historically been much more aggressive on their pricing to cable operators than Starz, which is why they get the attention they get.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seeing as how HBO is a Time Warner company, why would Time Warner Cable want to increase Starz visability and distribution, allowing Starz to become more competative with HBO at securing box office content. They'll carry Starz, but their promotional push will always be towards HBO.



And this is why I think vertical integration like this is bad for the consumer. When you own the content and the distribution it's natural to do this and can end in monopoly.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And this is why I think vertical integration like this is bad for the consumer. When you own the content and the distribution it's natural to do this and can end in monopoly.



Yes and no. In the end, as long as you have a choice of providers, i.e., cable, sat A, sat B, the consumer will win. Vertical integration actually brings more choice to the market from the prodution side.


Would it make sense for HBO, for example, to be a Time Warner Cable exclusive? Absolutely not. But it does make sense for Time Warner Cable to sell HBO harder than they sell Starz.


The third tier of providers, the telcos, will level the playing field even more in terms of price and programming. The providers that have some degree of vertical integration will be more profitable to the parent company than those that have to source all of their content.


----------



## jamieh1

New Beta Cutting Edge Update tonight 11p-2:30a


For details go the the Directv Cutting Edge Thread over at www.dbstalk.com 


side note:

To activate GameLounge go to Directv active, weather, then enter all the My City slots with Craig, Alaska and this will activate Game Lounge, this is a backdoor code to activate GL.


To force this Beta update reset reciever and then hit 02468 on the remote once the welcome screen comes up.


----------



## tarheel1

Just got a Phillip CRT 30 hdtv w QAM tuner. I noticed some channels (ABC 111.2?), 77.1 and 77.2 have 4:3 aspect ratios, even though the pics appear to be HD. Is this normal? Or is it my refurbished TV?


----------



## BlueCamel

I'm curious to know if there are any other HTPC users out there doing OTA ATSC recording of NBC and CBS. Both of these stations broadcast in 1080i and on multiple shows I'm seeing the recorded stream flip back and forth between progressive and interlaced frames.


I'm noticing this because I can see interlace artifacts during playback and confirmed what was happening by checking the log files of my mythtv box. Of the two CBS seems to be much more likely to happen changing multiple times within a 60 second period.


Shows I've seen this on are The Unit, Numb3rs, and ER.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious to know if there are any other HTPC users out there doing OTA ATSC recording of NBC and CBS. Both of these stations broadcast in 1080i and on multiple shows I'm seeing the recorded stream flip back and forth between progressive and interlaced frames



Do you also see that Myth seems to think that a 60 minute show on these channels is 52:30 or so? I think these two issues are related, and the runtime has driven me nuts for years. It used to be just CBS, but then NBC started doing it all of a sudden a year or so ago. I see no issues on PBS, or on WB22.


I just noticed the progressive/interlaced flipping when I upgraded my Myth box and decided that running 720p to my TV actually looked better than running 1080i, and I started using Myth's deinterlacing. FWIW, you can force Myth to think a show is interlaced (so the deinterlacer is run) by going into the OSD menu -> "Video Scan" and choosing "I"nterlaced, rather than "autodetect".


NBC17Eng: Can you help us here?


Drew


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you also see that Myth seems to think that a 60 minute show on these channels is 52:30 or so? I think these two issues are related, and the runtime has driven me nuts for years. It used to be just CBS, but then NBC started doing it all of a sudden a year or so ago. I see no issues on PBS, or on WB22.



I do and that's an interesting idea. I haven't checked to see if 720p broadcasts such as 24 and Lost show the same time issue. For the most part, this doesn't bother me as it doesn't affect anything.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just noticed the progressive/interlaced flipping when I upgraded my Myth box and decided that running 720p to my TV actually looked better than running 1080i, and I started using Myth's deinterlacing. FWIW, you can force Myth to think a show is interlaced (so the deinterlacer is run) by going into the OSD menu -> "Video Scan" and choosing "I"nterlaced, rather than "autodetect".



Yeah, I know about forcing deinterlacing however that still means I'm trying to deinterlace progressive frames. That's a whole other quality issue










I'm not entirely sure this is something NBC17Eng can help with but any technical input on the issue would be nice to have.


Clearly the MythTV playback could be smoother by better deailing with badly formed streams like the cited examples. In fact, playing the same stream back directly under Xine with the default Xine tvtime deinterlacer looks much better than the MythTV video player.


Then again, the stream shouldn't be flipping between interlaced and progressive frames mid content either, right?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do and that's an interesting idea. I haven't checked to see if 720p broadcasts such as 24 ...
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure this is something NBC17Eng can help with but any technical input on the issue would be nice to have.



For me at least, 720p shows are flawless in terms of run length, and I've never noticed progressive/interlace flipping with them.


I was hoping NBC17Eng might know something about what his equipment might be doing to confuse our software, especially since NBC17 didn't seem to do it until an equipment upgrade sometime last year. I wonder if it is triggered by some kind of advanced variable bitrate option on the encoders at the station, or something. He's generally very responsive to problems, and reads the forum.



> Quote:
> Clearly the MythTV playback could be smoother



I've always found that the MythTV playback engine sucks in terms of CPU usage and playback quality. I only use it for the commflag markers & the time-stretch. If it weren't for them, I'd just automatically export everything for xine or mplayer or vlc to play.


BTW, mplayer shows the same confusion, which is hardly surprising as I think the myth playback engine is derived from mplayer. A random old My Name Is Earl (from last Oct, was sitting on my laptop..) shows this when playing it back via mplayer:


Playing /var/tmp/1017_20061005195900_20061005203000.nuv.

TS file format detected.

DEMUX OPEN, AUDIO_ID: -1, VIDEO_ID: -1, SUBTITLE_ID: -2,

PROBING UP TO 2000000, PROG: 0

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=33)AUDIO A52(pid=36) NO SUBS (yet)! PROGRAM N. 1

Opened TS demuxer, audio: 2000(pid 36), video: 10000002(pid 33)...POS=564, PROBE=2000000

VIDEO: MPEG2 1920x1080 (aspect 3) 29.970 fps 65000.0 kbps (8125.0 kbyte/s)


A:23071.4 V:23071.7 A-V: -0.236 ct: -0.070 25/ 22 133% 35% 3.6% 6 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

A:23074.3 V:23074.3 A-V: 0.035 ct: -0.287 91/ 88 54% 25% 2.0% 6 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 5% 2.0% 6 0

A:23076.7 V:23076.7 A-V: -0.007 ct: -0.238 165/157 43% 29% 1.7% 6 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

A:23078.0 V:23077.9 A-V: 0.051 ct: -0.185 195/187 40% 27% 1.7% 6 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 7% 1.7% 6 0

A:23079.1 V:23079.1 A-V: 0.003 ct: -0.126 231/220 38% 30% 1.6% 6 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

A:23082.5 V:23082.5 A-V: 0.035 ct: -0.004 316/304 37% 27% 1.9% 6 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.



Drew


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me at least, 720p shows are flawless in terms of run length, and I've never noticed progressive/interlace flipping with them.
> 
> 
> I was hoping NBC17Eng might know something about what his equipment might be doing to confuse our software, especially since NBC17 didn't seem to do it until an equipment upgrade sometime last year. I wonder if it is triggered by some kind of advanced variable bitrate option on the encoders at the station, or something. He's generally very responsive to problems, and reads the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always found that the MythTV playback engine sucks in terms of CPU usage and playback quality. I only use it for the commflag markers & the time-stretch. If it weren't for them, I'd just automatically export everything for xine or mplayer or vlc to play.
> 
> 
> BTW, mplayer shows the same confusion, which is hardly surprising as I think the myth playback engine is derived from mplayer. A random old My Name Is Earl (from last Oct, was sitting on my laptop..) shows this when playing it back via mplayer:
> 
> 
> Playing /var/tmp/1017_20061005195900_20061005203000.nuv.
> 
> TS file format detected.
> 
> DEMUX OPEN, AUDIO_ID: -1, VIDEO_ID: -1, SUBTITLE_ID: -2,
> 
> PROBING UP TO 2000000, PROG: 0
> 
> VIDEO MPEG2(pid=33)AUDIO A52(pid=36) NO SUBS (yet)! PROGRAM N. 1
> 
> Opened TS demuxer, audio: 2000(pid 36), video: 10000002(pid 33)...POS=564, PROBE=2000000
> 
> VIDEO: MPEG2 1920x1080 (aspect 3) 29.970 fps 65000.0 kbps (8125.0 kbyte/s)
> 
> 
> A:23071.4 V:23071.7 A-V: -0.236 ct: -0.070 25/ 22 133% 35% 3.6% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> A:23074.3 V:23074.3 A-V: 0.035 ct: -0.287 91/ 88 54% 25% 2.0% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 5% 2.0% 6 0
> 
> A:23076.7 V:23076.7 A-V: -0.007 ct: -0.238 165/157 43% 29% 1.7% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> A:23078.0 V:23077.9 A-V: 0.051 ct: -0.185 195/187 40% 27% 1.7% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 7% 1.7% 6 0
> 
> A:23079.1 V:23079.1 A-V: 0.003 ct: -0.126 231/220 38% 30% 1.6% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> A:23082.5 V:23082.5 A-V: 0.035 ct: -0.004 316/304 37% 27% 1.9% 6 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



OK from that print out I can see what's happening here. It looks to me that this show isn't interlaced or progressive. It's teleclined! Try using a 3:2 pulldown filter like
Code:


Code:


mplayer -vf pullup,softskip myfile.mpg

and see what that gets you. You can see the pattern in the recording where the auto-detect is switching. Three progressive frames followed by two interlaced frames, repeat.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRRandall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK from that print out I can see what's happening here. It looks to me that this show isn't interlaced or progressive. It's teleclined! Try using a 3:2 pulldown filter like
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mplayer -vf pullup,softskip myfile.mpg
> 
> and see what that gets you. You can see the pattern in the recording where the auto-detect is switching. Three progressive frames followed by two interlaced frames, repeat.



Interesting. I checked my recording of Numb3rs from NBC last Friday using mplayer -v -vf pullup. Looking at the pattern output by the pullup filer the affinity, breaks, and duration indicate a 3:2 teleclined pattern at least some of the time. But there also seems to be non-teleclined frames in a straight 2:2 interlace pattern at some points. This suggests an interlaced signal that has been teleclined.


I have no idea how well MythTV would handle an ATSC 1080i signal that has been teleclined or if it would even detect it.


----------



## zim2dive

N&O story on TV from telephone companies...

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/576499.html 


In a nutshell, no new choices (other than TWC and Sat) in the immediate future...










Mike


----------



## local643

I am relocating from Providence to Wake Forest NC in June. What are my options as far cable vs sat? Who has the best HD service? Also, in a somewhat related topic, who has the best internet service?


Thanks.


----------



## jrelmore

Post #312 from 4 years ago is the only post stating model#s. The CM3042 and similar RadioShack (I assume 15-2505) did not help. That was good information since I was considering those. All other posts have been rather generic.


From a little research for amp use in our area:

Amps are generally not needed for digital reception.

Amps providing 10-15dB amplification are enough to overcome cabling issues for NTSC reception.

Higher amplification is not necessary within 35 miles of the transmitters and likely will overload the receiver.


From that information we are left to guess.

First I'll get the Lowes 12dB $20 amp. If that doesn't help then I'll get the Winegard HDA-100 or HDA-200.


edit: The 12dB Amp at Lowes listed 5dB noise. The Radioshack models 10dB and 32dB did not list the noise rating, but each were obvious returns which tells me they did not work as advertised. I passed on all these choices. Eagle Aspen 15dB models list 5dB noise. Seems Winegard (2.5-3dB noise) offers the only viable (on paper) solution (found so far).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well MythTV would handle an ATSC 1080i signal that has been teleclined or if it would even detect it.



There is at least one thread about this in the mythtv-dev mailing list, where somebody from here is complaining about the same issues we're seeing:
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...ecined;#225695 

There doesn't appear to be much of a resolution.


BTW, are you running 0.20, or the svn tip?


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Post #312 from 4 years ago is the only post stating model#s. The CM3042 and similar RadioShack (I assume 15-2505) did not help. That was good information since I was considering those. All other posts have been rather generic.
> 
> 
> From a little research for amp use in our area:
> 
> Amps are generally not needed for digital reception.
> 
> Amps providing 10-15dB amplification are enough to overcome cabling issues for NTSC reception.
> 
> Higher amplification is not necessary within 35 miles of the transmitters and likely will overload the receiver.
> 
> 
> From that information we are left to guess.
> 
> First I'll get the Lowes 12dB $20 amp. If that doesn't help then I'll get the Winegard HDA-100.



This is probably overkill for what you're asking for, but I use this with great success for distributing RF throughout my house (both NTSC and ATSC). I also use the RF modulators built into it for my DBS receiver. It was a real challenge finding clear channels that I could modulate on - I'm currently using 44 and 56 NTSC, it appears that 54 would also work. Life will get easier after Feb 19, 2009 for using modulators.

http://www.smarthome.com/7717.html 


When this did not have enough outlets, I took a Radio Shack distribution amp (1 in, 4 out, variable output) on an output of the distribution system. The variability is very important - too much signal is as bad as too little. The Radio Shack one is set at less than half way.


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. I checked my recording of Numb3rs from NBC last Friday using mplayer -v -vf pullup. Looking at the pattern output by the pullup filer the affinity, breaks, and duration indicate a 3:2 teleclined pattern at least some of the time. But there also seems to be non-teleclined frames in a straight 2:2 interlace pattern at some points. This suggests an interlaced signal that has been teleclined.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well MythTV would handle an ATSC 1080i signal that has been teleclined or if it would even detect it.



I have no idea how any deinterlacing algorithm would handle that situation. If that is really the case, then the broadcasters are just ruining the video.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you also see that Myth seems to think that a 60 minute show on these channels is 52:30 or so? I think these two issues are related, and the runtime has driven me nuts for years. It used to be just CBS, but then NBC started doing it all of a sudden a year or so ago. I see no issues on PBS, or on WB22.
> 
> 
> I just noticed the progressive/interlaced flipping when I upgraded my Myth box and decided that running 720p to my TV actually looked better than running 1080i, and I started using Myth's deinterlacing. FWIW, you can force Myth to think a show is interlaced (so the deinterlacer is run) by going into the OSD menu -> "Video Scan" and choosing "I"nterlaced, rather than "autodetect".
> 
> 
> NBC17Eng: Can you help us here?
> 
> 
> Drew



Nope. 1080i is the OTA standard and we do not swap to anything else. 1080p is not part of the ATSC OTA standard, and is only for DVD material, not broadcast. There is no swapping going on from the stations.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *local643* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am relocating from Providence to Wake Forest NC in June. What are my options as far cable vs sat? Who has the best HD service? Also, in a somewhat related topic, who has the best internet service?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



DirecTv/Dish/Time Warner.



I have time warner. http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...dchannels.html 



Time warner for Internet and home phone is the best deal for us.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. 1080i is the OTA standard and we do not swap to anything else. 1080p is not part of the ATSC OTA standard, and is only for DVD material, not broadcast. There is no swapping going on from the stations.



1080p at 24fps and 30fps (Cinema rates) have always been part of the "18 ATSC formats":
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ISSUES/what_is_ATSC.html 


One of the primary hangups has been the lack of 1080p on HDMI and CV interfaces.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holl_ands* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1080p at 24fps and 30fps (Cinema rates) have always been part of the "18 ATSC formats":
> http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ISSUES/what_is_ATSC.html
> 
> 
> One of the primary hangups has been the lack of 1080p on HDMI and CV interfaces.



The different resolutions can operate in progressive scan or interlaced mode, although the highest 1080-line system cannot display progressive images at the rate of 59.94 or 60 frames per second. (Such technology was seen as too advanced at the time, plus the image quality was deemed to be too poor considering the amount of data that can be transmitted.) A terrestrial (over-the-air) transmission carries 19.39 megabits of data per second, compared to a maximum possible bitrate of 10.08Mbit/s allowed in the DVD standard.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. 1080i is the OTA standard and we do not swap to anything else. 1080p is not part of the ATSC OTA standard, and is only for DVD material, not broadcast. There is no swapping going on from the stations.



I think it is something about your "new" equipment. Do you remember how, roughly 1 or 1.5 years ago, everybody was beating you up over your image quality, especially for fast motion on sports? You got some new equipment, or changed some settings, and things got a *lot* better. I *think* this corresponds to when I started seeing the "60 minutes = 52 minutes" from my DVR on NBC (and I think this corresponds to whatever is causing the interlacing problems). I need to go back and re-read the archives to narrow down the timeframe better. I don't have any really old recordings back when NBC17 was like PBS, and 60 minutes = 60 minutes (and no interlacing problems) for 1080i material.


So.. what I'm really wondering: Is it possible that whatever you changed to make your 1080i feed not look terrible be confusing our dvr software by doing this telecine stuff?


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is something about your "new" equipment. Do you remember how, roughly 1 or 1.5 years ago, everybody was beating you up over your image quality, especially for fast motion on sports? You got some new equipment, or changed some settings, and things got a *lot* better. I *think* this corresponds to when I started seeing the "60 minutes = 52 minutes" from my DVR on NBC (and I think this corresponds to whatever is causing the interlacing problems). I need to go back and re-read the archives to narrow down the timeframe better. I don't have any really old recordings back when NBC17 was like PBS, and 60 minutes = 60 minutes (and no interlacing problems) for 1080i material.
> 
> 
> So.. what I'm really wondering: Is it possible that whatever you changed to make your 1080i feed not look terrible be confusing our dvr software by doing this telecine stuff?
> 
> 
> Drew



If the Myth is switching between progressive and interlaced, then it would come up short on time. It sounds like it is dropping numerous frames which would shorten a recorded show significantly. That's an old trick TBS and others use to "time compress" a movie. Why, I can not say, but if the software decoder or card "sees" redundant frames or fields, it may be throwing them away instead of displaying them. It would be hard for the human eye to detect, but it is logical since it does not happen on 720p as you report. It appears a little research might be needed, but I can't think of anything WRAL or NBC 17 would be doing to cause it only on 1080i.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the Myth is switching between progressive and interlaced, then it would come up short on time. It sounds like it is dropping numerous frames which would shorten a recorded show significantly. That's an old trick TBS and others use to "time compress" a movie. Why, I can not say, but if the software decoder or card "sees" redundant frames or fields, it may be throwing them away instead of displaying them. It would be hard for the human eye to detect, but it is logical since it does not happen on 720p as you report. It appears a little research might be needed, but I can't think of anything WRAL or NBC 17 would be doing to cause it only on 1080i.



Appreciate the response NBC17Eng. I'm also not yet fully convinced it's something NBC17 HD is broadcasting that's the root cause. It maybe upstream from you too. As far as MythTV goes, that's essentially the playback application. The telecine output can also be seen from the very popular mplayer playback app too.


So, what I am certain of is that I am seeing a 3:2 telecine in the final .mpg. I'm only 50% certain that this is a telecine + interlace. Unfortunately I just don't have enough experience analyzing broadcast streams to be be 100% sure. Not yet anyway!










As far as video capture goes, I capture OTA ATSC using a Silicondust HDHomeRun. This little box takes an HD ATSC or QAM source and dumps the raw mpg out to disk. No conversions or processing is run on the stream from inside the HDHomeRun. That's what the developers tell me anyway and source code is available to confirm it. If that doesn't sound right let me know and I'll go chase it.


If your interested I have a few options available. I can show verbose mplayer logs of the 3:2 frame pattern. I can also provide snippets of 1080i captured streams in .mpg format for review. I'm not sure it would be very helpful over all considering you most likely have a greater array of equipment and experience to review the issue with but it's available if you would like.


In the captured sample I have of Numb3rs from last Friday, I can see in the commercials prior to the main show a clear 1080i interlaced signal without telecine. Then once the show starts I see a clear 3:2 pattern of pppiii frames being shown by mplayer verbose output.


I've posted a log of the mplayer output showing about 30secs of the .mpg. It's available at http://donpoo.net/mythtv/nbc_mplayer.log . Using Linux the command "egrep 'breaks|affinity|duration|demux|Warning' mplayer.log | less" shows a clear 2:2 pattern during the upfront commercial break and a 3:2 pattern during the main show. The log was created with the command mplayer -v -vf pulldown filename.mpg.


Additional info on mplayer detecting and handling interlaced and telecine is found at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en...-telecine.html in section 14.2.2.2.


Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Post #312 from 4 years ago is the only post stating model#s. The CM3042 and similar RadioShack (I assume 15-2505) did not help. That was good information since I was considering those. All other posts have been rather generic.
> 
> 
> From a little research for amp use in our area:
> 
> Amps are generally not needed for digital reception.
> 
> Amps providing 10-15dB amplification are enough to overcome cabling issues for NTSC reception.
> 
> Higher amplification is not necessary within 35 miles of the transmitters and likely will overload the receiver.
> 
> 
> From that information we are left to guess.
> 
> First I'll get the Lowes 12dB $20 amp. If that doesn't help then I'll get the Winegard HDA-100 or HDA-200.
> 
> 
> edit: The 12dB Amp at Lowes listed 5dB noise. The Radioshack models 10dB and 32dB did not list the noise rating, but each were obvious returns which tells me they did not work as advertised. I passed on all these choices. Eagle Aspen 15dB models list 5dB noise. Seems Winegard (2.5-3dB noise) offers the only viable (on paper) solution (found so far).



I would not buy any amp that leaves off the noise figure. It is not a good sign







. I think your best bet is a pre-amp and not a distribution amp. Distribution amps amplify the noise that is coupled into your cable run, pre-amps do not. I use a cm7777 and my cable has a single 4 way split. I live in apex and this does not overdrive any OTA channel. My antenna is a CM4228 that WRAL gave me for free.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appreciate the response NBC17Eng. I'm also not yet fully convinced it's something NBC17 HD is broadcasting that's the root cause. It maybe upstream from you too.



For what it is worth, I looked at a random smattering of files and I found that:


- American Idle (50-1) does not have this problem, pure 59.94fps

- Stargate Atlantis syndicated rerun (11-1, 720p) does not have the problem

- 24 syndicated re-run (50-1, 720p) shows this problem (and has run-length issue)

- 24 syndicated re-run (50-2, 480i) shows this problem (and has run length issue)

- Ask This Old House (4-4, 480i) doesn't show this (pure 29.970fps).

- Nova (4-2, 1080i) doesn't show this problem

- Superbowl (5-1, 1080i) commercials are 23.976, game is pure 29.970, no problem

- NCAA Tourney (5-1, 1080i) commercials are 23.976, game is pure 29.970, no problem


Hope this helps somewhat in figuring out what is happening..


Drew


----------



## jrelmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would not buy any amp that leaves off the noise figure. It is not a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think your best bet is a pre-amp and not a distribution amp. Distribution amps amplify the noise that is coupled into your cable run, pre-amps do not. I use a cm7777 and my cable has a single 4 way split. I live in apex and this does not overdrive any OTA channel. My antenna is a CM4228 that WRAL gave me for free.



Thx,

I looked at the 7777, first considered since it has separate UHF/VHF input -I have CM4221 and separate VHF antenna. But, read that its' operating range is 100MHz + up, which doesn't help WRAL analog (yes, I know this is an HD thread). I'm getting analog ch4 and ch5 strong w/o amp so thanks to your post I will reconsider.

It lists 2.8dB noise which is not better than the Winegard HDA models. I've read that if the distribution amp is placed near the antenna then no difference between a pre-amp and distribution amp.

The 7777 does not have adjustable gain and at $65 net is $15 more than the Winegard HDA-200.


How important is Gain Control on a 23dB amp, within 20 miles of the transmitters?

Update: ordered CM7778: 16dB VHF gain, 23 UHF gain for my 3-way splitter. Next step: HDTV shopping!


----------



## JRRandall

So typically are 1080i shows broadcast teleclined or interleaved? Since 1080i only has 540 vertical lines of resolution it would make sense that it would be a pure interleave. I am confused as to how it could be teleclined, thus enabling perfect recovery of progressive content with a simple 3:2 pulldown filter, but that's what I am seeing here.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> I looked at the 7777, first considered since it has separate UHF/VHF input -I have CM4221 and separate VHF antenna. But, read that its' operating range is 100MHz + up, which doesn't help WRAL analog (yes, I know this is an HD thread). I'm getting analog ch4 and ch5 strong w/o amp so thanks to your post I will reconsider.
> 
> It lists 2.8dB noise which is not better than the Winegard HDA models. I've read that if the distribution amp is placed near the antenna then no difference between a pre-amp and distribution amp.
> 
> The 7777 does not have adjustable gain and at $65 net is $15 more than the Winegard HDA-200.
> 
> 
> How important is Gain Control on a 23dB amp, within 20 miles of the transmitters?
> 
> Update: ordered CM7778: 16dB VHF gain, 23 UHF gain for my 3-way splitter. Next step: HDTV shopping!



The only reason you would need adjustable gain is if you are overdriving your signal. With a 4 way split using a very strong antenna from Apex this is not the case. Note that the noise figure for UHF on the CM7777 is 2db which is great. And digital OTA is at this time all in UHF band.


You are right that if the distribution amp is near the antenna it is essentially a pre-amp with a n-way splitter.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRRandall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So typically are 1080i shows broadcast teleclined or interleaved? Since 1080i only has 540 vertical lines of resolution it would make sense that it would be a pure interleave. I am confused as to how it could be teleclined, thus enabling perfect recovery of progressive content with a simple 3:2 pulldown filter, but that's what I am seeing here.



I am not an expert here, but I believe telecine and interlacing are totally independent subjects. For example lots of film is shot at 24fps. 3:2 telecine is typically used to get this to NTSC (29.97fps). Those 30fps could be interlaced or progressive. It shouldn't matter right?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I talked with UNC-TV and WRAL this morning, and we are all using the exact same brand and model HD encoders with the same software, etc. The source material is always 1080i regardless if it is HD, up-converted, film or videotape. We did discuss two possibilities: 1) the software may be looking for metadata to control the variable scan/ rates of future TV, which is not currently in use, or 2) It may be deleting frames due to the GOP settings. The GOP, or group of pictures can be set or variable. The stream tells your receiver which to expect, and how many picture frames should be placed between them. Either way, we don't see anything outbound that would cause it. Our guess is a software setting, hardware, or display setting that is causing the frame drops scan changes, etc. I think with enough trial and error and investigating, it can be figured out, but we don't see anything outbound from the stations capable of doing this.We'd all be very interested in what you find out.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

ESPNU to be added to lineups in time for College Football Season:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6446156.html 


TWC will stop charging for ESPN HD Channels:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6446179.html


----------



## gjlowe

I have a Terk TV38 VHF/UHF/FM antenna that was damaged in my move to the area. The front end snapped, but it is totally repairable. I was going to toss it, but I thought I would check this board to see if anyone would like it? I will give it away, but you will need to come pick it up. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## DonB2

I noticed last night that I am not receiving the Spanish channel 40.1, I also noticed I am getting zero signal strength on my Samsung for that channel.


Not that I can understand Spanish anyway but you just never know the Gov may make it the official language of the US in a few years.


-DonB2


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC will stop charging for ESPN HD Channels:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6446179.html



they already did, you should check your lineup. I think that happened about a month ago. Astonishing that the Raleigh market got something ahead of everyone else!


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they already did, you should check your lineup. I think that happened about a month ago. Astonishing that the Raleigh market got something ahead of everyone else!



Anyone know the clear QAM mapppings of ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD?


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not an expert here, but I believe telecine and interlacing are totally independent subjects. For example lots of film is shot at 24fps. 3:2 telecine is typically used to get this to NTSC (29.97fps). Those 30fps could be interlaced or progressive. It shouldn't matter right?



I'm just wondering if it is common for 1080i content to actually be teleclined film (Progressive 24fps) or not? I have a few episodes of Law & Order that I downloaded, and they are progressive 24fps recorded from what I assume is a 1080i 30fps NBC source. This would indicate to me that Law & Order (and possibly other OTA shows) are being broadcast teleclined. I don't see any other explination here since converting a non-teleclined source from NTSC 30->24 fps would destroy it (massive jitter in motion scenes). Any thoughts on this? I'm asking because I'm trying to write a script for my capture card that will automatically recover the progressive content from a teleclined source. Of course if the source is not teleclined to begin with then it will be ruined.


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know the clear QAM mapppings of ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD?



I don't believe that ESPN-HD is in the clear, since it is a premium channel. Then again I'm not from Raleigh, NC so I have no idea. I know where I live ESPN is encrypted by the cable co.


----------



## gjlowe

I would be absolutely thrilled if it was in clear QAM, but I cannot believe this is the case.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRRandall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if it is common for 1080i content to actually be teleclined film (Progressive 24fps) or not? I have a few episodes of Law & Order that I downloaded, and they are progressive 24fps recorded from what I assume is a 1080i 30fps NBC source. This would indicate to me that Law & Order (and possibly other OTA shows) are being broadcast teleclined. I don't see any other explination here since converting a non-teleclined source from NTSC 30->24 fps would destroy it (massive jitter in motion scenes). Any thoughts on this? I'm asking because I'm trying to write a script for my capture card that will automatically recover the progressive content from a teleclined source. Of course if the source is not teleclined to begin with then it will be ruined.



That's a very good point. Most dramas and sitcoms are still mastered on film. You can see the film grain if you freeze frame Law & Order, but if you look at a frame of the Today show, you won't see any grain. Has anyone checked between a show recorded on HD (tape/live) versus a filmed show that can confirm if the program file lengths are different?


----------



## DonB2

Pax/ION


Since no one seems to watch Pax I expect no reply but anyway last night during Wonderyears instead of a commercial, up pops this Public Notice stating that Pax/IOn was sold on May 13th to Citadel - I think- then the notice proceeds to list about 30 names of the new owners.


I realise that Pax changed to ION back around the 1st of the year but I had not heard anything about this Citadel May 13th purchase and am wondering if this change the line up or not.


I guess I could email ION and ask.


-DonB2


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pax/ION
> 
> 
> Since no one seems to watch Pax I expect no reply but anyway last night during Wonderyears instead of a commercial, up pops this Public Notice stating that Pax/IOn was sold on May 13th to Citadel - I think- then the notice proceeds to list about 30 names of the new owners.
> 
> 
> I realise that Pax changed to ION back around the 1st of the year but I had not heard anything about this Citadel May 13th purchase and am wondering if this change the line up or not.
> 
> 
> I guess I could email ION and ask.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I don't know about changes in programming, but there does appear to be literally nothing on ION worth of value except The Wonder Years and Battlestar Galatia. I live in MA so it's ION here.

Code:


Code:


Time            WPXQ-DT 17 (69.1) programming for Friday, May 25, 2007
12:00 AM                Pastor Scott
1:00 AM                 Pastor Scott
2:00 AM                 Paid Programming
2:30 AM                 Paid Programming
3:00 AM                 Paid Programming
3:30 AM                 Paid Programming
4:00 AM                 Paid Programming
4:30 AM                 Paid Programming
5:00 AM                 Paid Programming
5:30 AM                 Paid Programming
6:00 AM                 Key of David
6:30 AM                 Feed the Children
7:00 AM                 Paid Programming
7:30 AM                 Paid Programming
8:00 AM                 Paid Programming
8:30 AM                 Life Today
9:00 AM                 International Fellowship of Christians and Jews
9:30 AM                 Paid Programming
10:00 AM                Paid Programming
10:30 AM                Paid Programming
11:00 AM                Paid Programming
11:30 AM                Paid Programming
12:00 PM                Paid Programming
12:30 PM                Paid Programming
1:00 PM                  Paid Programming
1:30 PM                  Paid Programming
2:00 PM                  Paid Programming
2:30 PM                  Paid Programming
3:00 PM                  Babar Special Delivery
3:30 PM                  Dragon Dragon's Snowy Day; Dragon's Merry Christmas
4:00 PM                  3-2-1 Penguins!/LarryBoy Stories The Doom Funnel Rescue
4:30 PM                  VeggieTales Madame Blueberry
5:00 PM                  Jane and the Dragon A Thing of Beauty
5:30 PM                  Jacob Two-Two Jacob Two-Two and the Tag Team Tempest
6:00 PM                  Moral Court Momma Wants Breasts/Too Fat to Be Seen
7:00 PM                  Amen Two Men, One Woman and a Baby
7:30 PM                  Alice Florence of Arabia
8:00 PM                  Mama's Family Fran's Dress
8:30 PM                  Mama's Family Positive Thinking
9:00 PM                  Diagnosis Murder The Flame
10:00 PM                Wonder Years Dinner Out
10:30 PM                Wonder Years Christmas Party
11:00 PM                Time Life
11:30 PM                Paid Programming

It appears to be all infomercials, paid programming, and religious programming. It would be nice if they had a program change IMO. They should stick to great re-runs like The Wonder Years and Growing Pains etc.


----------



## DonB2

I watch Diagnosis Murder only because the better half has been turned off by the graphic ness of 24 and so on. But pretty soon I will have every episode memorised.


Never watched Diagnosis when it was new.


I actually like 24, CSI, Criminal Minds and so on but I got to admit and I have said this before - they are getting or are pretty graphic.


I also tune in the ion subchannel that plays music and shows typically mountain scenery.


The health sub channel is not what I was expecting and Cube is for kids.


Oh and there is that Kick Boxing they keep advertising. Have not watched it yet but the kick box women are kick a__!


-Donb2


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjlowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would be absolutely thrilled if it was in clear QAM, but I cannot believe this is the case.



Im fairly certain its not too, since TNT and Discovery were removed from it before. That being said, is there anything we can do to convince them to change this? I realize they dont want to give these channels away to those that only have a basic package, but there are a lot of us who dont have access to these channels via QAM even though we are paying for them (and Im fairly certain that number far outweighs the former). I just want to be able to record stuff with my QAM card in HD rather than having to choose between the standard channel or a downconverted/letterboxed version It just baffles me that there isnt a way to make this happen.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked between a show recorded on HD (tape/live) versus a filmed show that can confirm if the program file lengths are different?



Great idea!


I checked my recording of one of the NCAA tourney games on CBS, and a 2.5hr recording showed 2:30, rather than the 2:10 I'd expect if it was a 2.5hr filmed show like "Numb3rs" or "Law & Order". I also don't see the constant 24 -> 30 -> 24 fps flipping like I do for filmed shows. I'll record a Today show next week and confirm with that too, if you like.


Drew


----------



## jamieh1

Directv HD DVR HR20-700 Owners


Beta software update tonight 11p-2:30a by force update method, hit reset, then at welcome screen, press 02468 on remote, then wait for update and reciever to restart.


This update introduces the new user interface, menu changes, new color graphics, new logos, one touch guide option in menu, and alot more.

Also faster channel changes.


visit the www.dbstalk.com 

directv cutting edge thread.


This was the best software update yet.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It just baffles me that there isnt a way to make this happen.



To access the encrypted channels you would need to use a CableCARD.


----------



## ENDContra

^But then Im paying again for something Ive already paid for the right to receive, plus a cable card isnt going to work with my QAM tuner card on my computer.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^But then Im paying again for something Ive already paid for the right to receive, plus a cable card isnt going to work with my QAM tuner card on my computer.



You either have to have a CableCard or a cable box. I believe for the digital cable tiers you are paying to receive them on *one* TV. It is unfortunate that CableLabs made CableCards for PCs a non-starter by requiring the entire system to be certified end to end, but it certainly did a good job of ensuring CableCards would never take off.


If they did everything unencrypted we'd have to go back to the days of physical filters placed on your line based on your package. I can't imagine going back to the days of a truck roll for every package change.


Can you do recordings via Firewire? Maybe you could get a box from TWC with the firewire port enabled. The box would do the decryption and then you could record via the firewire interface. Not ideal, but it's something anyway.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you do recordings via Firewire? Maybe you could get a box from TWC with the firewire port enabled. The box would do the decryption and then you could record via the firewire interface. Not ideal, but it's something anyway.



An encrypted channel will still be encrypted via Firewire. The encryption method for Firewire is called "5C" or DTCP. PCs are not DTCP-compliant, so they cannot decrypt it, and thus cannot record it via Firewire. However, some D-VHS VCRs are DTCP-compliant, so they can decrypt it and record it (unless it is flagged as "copy never").


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah, I tried Firewire before because I was hearing that encrypted QAM != 5C, and thought maybe Firewire would allow me to record...no go.


I started googling some stuff about this just now and did find some information about cable cards for Vista PCs, but as pkscout mentioned, CableLabs is requiring the system to be certified (so youd have to buy a Vista PC rather than building your own and probably paying a pretty penny for it). Im not going to run out and buy one just yet considering how many problems Vista has, but good to know that maybe in the near future this will be possible/available (although it wont help me this football season).


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An encrypted channel will still be encrypted via Firewire. The encryption method for Firewire is called "5C" or DTCP. PCs are not DTCP-compliant, so they cannot decrypt it, and thus cannot record it via Firewire. However, some D-VHS VCRs are DTCP-compliant, so they can decrypt it and record it (unless it is flagged as "copy never").



As long as the program is marked as "Copy Freely", you can record to a Mac (and presumably a PC), by recording it to your DVR, then play it back.


"Copy Once' will not work because the "once'" is consumed by the DVR storing the program.


Alas, recording on the fly does not seem to work, nor from the chase buffer.. only from a stored DVR program. I did this with several shows from my 8300 (before I turned it in and switched to Dish).


With this process, as long as your cable box can decrypt it, it is the copy-flag setting that matters, not whether the program is/was encrypted. I do not know, but suspect other boxes with Firewire may also have success (the FCC mandates that a cable company provide a FW-enabled box upon request). I do not know if you can record live/streaming material from a 3250(?), ie. HD, non-DVR box.


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With this process, as long as your cable box can decrypt it, it is the copy-flag setting that matters, not whether the program is/was encrypted.



I understand the distinction, but I was under the impression that all of the encrypted channels on TWC were flagged as either "copy once" or "copy never."


Are you implying that some encrypted channels are flagged as "copy freely"? If so, which ones are they?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not know if you can record live/streaming material from a 3250(?), ie. HD, non-DVR box.



I can record "copy once" material from a 3250HD to a D-VHS VCR over Firewire.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alas, recording on the fly does not seem to work, nor from the chase buffer.. only from a stored DVR program. I did this with several shows from my 8300 (before I turned it in and switched to Dish).



Please elaborate, you recorded material stored on your 8300HD DVR? True HD or downconverted to SD?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you implying that some encrypted channels are flagged as "copy freely"? If so, which ones are they?.



I was able to copy some material off of Discovery HD and WUNC-HD. Also was able to copy movies from Encore(???) ch 310 (tho they were not HD).


The copy flags on are a per-show basis.. If I remember correctly, some ABC content was "copy once' so I could not copy it off the DVR (as the "once" was already used up).


1 hr of concert from WUNC-HD was just over 6G. (yes true 1080i HD with DD 5.1)


Glad to hear the 3250 allows "copy once" to be captured... figured that was an 8300 bug.


Mike


EDIT: for the Mac-centric folks: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=386740 (I'm sure there is a PC version of the same subject)


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was able to copy some material off of Discovery HD and WUNC-HD.



When did you copy from Discovery HD? Within the last year? It used to be unencrypted until April 2006.


WUNC-HD is unencrypted anyway.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When did you copy from Discovery HD? Within the last year? It used to be unencrypted until April 2006.
> 
> 
> WUNC-HD is unencrypted anyway.



maybe 3 months ago.


I do not believe that encryption has anything to do with this. Its the 5c(?) copy protection flag that matters. The cable box de-crypts the signal.. at that point if the copy flag allows, you can record to Firewire in various levels of usefulness (according to which box you have).


Mike


----------



## JRRandall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> 
> I checked my recording of one of the NCAA tourney games on CBS, and a 2.5hr recording showed 2:30, rather than the 2:10 I'd expect if it was a 2.5hr filmed show like "Numb3rs" or "Law & Order". I also don't see the constant 24 -> 30 -> 24 fps flipping like I do for filmed shows. I'll record a Today show next week and confirm with that too, if you like.
> 
> 
> Drew



So it looks to me that sitcoms and non-live broadcasts can be recovered to progressive with a 3 : 2 pull down filter. Sports, news, and live shows will not be able to, and the only way to preserve their max quality would be to bob it up to 1080p60 which would require a very powerful machine.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please elaborate, you recorded material stored on your 8300HD DVR? True HD or downconverted to SD?



there is a huge thread in of the other forums about recording via firewire.


----------



## gstelmack

Looks like I will be making the switch to Time Warner for DirecTV. Key factors after my side-by-side evaluation include:


- All HD locals at a better quality. This will be a key factor come NFL season.

- Improved picture quality on the SD channels (sharper, brighter, or in other words not overcompressed).

- HD On-Demand selection MUCH better than DirecTV HD PPV.

- More Cinemax channels, including CinemaxHD.

- No need to spend $400 AGAIN (for the third time in four years) to get current on HD equipment.

- Having someone I can talk to in-person when there is a billing issue.


What we'll miss:


- Sprout. Kids love this channel, especially the Good Night show getting ready for bed. I'll have to record the shows off UNC-PBSKids and have them ready for them at night.

- Folders for recorded shows. Being able to see the descriptions on the right as I page through means finding an episode is easier than the pre-6.x DirecTIVO software, but not anywhere near as nice as the 6.x DirecTIVO software.


Service is a wash. I've had some billing and installation issues during the TWC setup, but DirecTV screwed me over on their Cinemax/HBO 2-for-1 deal at the same time (not ONE PLACE in the freakin' e-mail did it say that if you took the deal last year, you can't have it this year, too). At least TWC is fixing the issues as they occur.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kklier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there is a huge thread in of the other forums about recording via firewire.



Last I heard there were no 8300HD boxes available with firewire ports enabled. Has this changed?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last I heard there were no 8300HD boxes available with firewire ports enabled. Has this changed?



I had 2(one died and was replaced) before ditching TWC for Dish.


Mike


----------



## drewwho

FWIW, there is a thread on the mythtv mailing list regarding what we've seen locally. ( http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...v/users/271696 ) which seems to confirm that the telecine and length issues are related. There's also a link to a discussion of the encoder another NBC affiliate is using, which somewhat vindicates my fuzzy recollection that this started happening on NBC when NBC17 upgraded their equipment..


Drew


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be making the switch to Time Warner for DirecTV. Key factors after my side-by-side evaluation include:
> 
> 
> - All HD locals at a better quality. This will be a key factor come NFL season.
> 
> - Improved picture quality on the SD channels (sharper, brighter, or in other words not overcompressed).
> 
> - HD On-Demand selection MUCH better than DirecTV HD PPV.
> 
> - More Cinemax channels, including CinemaxHD.
> 
> - No need to spend $400 AGAIN (for the third time in four years) to get current on HD equipment.
> 
> - Having someone I can talk to in-person when there is a billing issue.
> 
> 
> What we'll miss:
> 
> 
> - Sprout. Kids love this channel, especially the Good Night show getting ready for bed. I'll have to record the shows off UNC-PBSKids and have them ready for them at night.
> 
> - Folders for recorded shows. Being able to see the descriptions on the right as I page through means finding an episode is easier than the pre-6.x DirecTIVO software, but not anywhere near as nice as the 6.x DirecTIVO software.
> 
> 
> Service is a wash. I've had some billing and installation issues during the TWC setup, but DirecTV screwed me over on their Cinemax/HBO 2-for-1 deal at the same time (not ONE PLACE in the freakin' e-mail did it say that if you took the deal last year, you can't have it this year, too). At least TWC is fixing the issues as they occur.



Just my opinion but using the HR20 which I got for 99 bucks b/c I had the HD Tivo which they didn't take back, I noticed no difference between the HD locals on Directv and TW and OTA using a Mits CRT built in 2004. I had all 3 for a month back in Jan and couldn't tell the difference. When I viewed on my Sharp DLP projector I couldn't tell the difference either. As far as Cinemax HD goes, Directv doesn't have it as of yet but they should later this year. I didn't sub to it with TW so I can't comment there.


I agree Directv should have been more upfront with your 2 for 1 deal so that you understood things more clearly. Didn't have an issue with TWC billing as I pay online so it was all good.


Either one works for me so it's all love daddy!


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as Cinemax HD goes, Directv doesn't have it as of yet but they should later this year. I didn't sub to it with TW so I can't comment there.



TW doesn't have it either.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TW doesn't have it either.



I missed something then. Oh well.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AFH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just my opinion but using the HR20 which I got for 99 bucks b/c I had the HD Tivo which they didn't take back, I noticed no difference between the HD locals on Directv and TW and OTA using a Mits CRT built in 2004. I had all 3 for a month back in Jan and couldn't tell the difference. When I viewed on my Sharp DLP projector I couldn't tell the difference either. As far as Cinemax HD goes, Directv doesn't have it as of yet but they should later this year. I didn't sub to it with TW so I can't comment there.
> 
> 
> I agree Directv should have been more upfront with your 2 for 1 deal so that you understood things more clearly. Didn't have an issue with TWC billing as I pay online so it was all good.
> 
> 
> Either one works for me so it's all love daddy!



The TWC billing issue was one of us not getting an E-Bill through the bank. I've also had other issues getting this set up, and frankly were it not for a manager inside of TWC taking an interest and fixing everything to get me as a customer, I probably wouldn't be making the switch.


On the HR20 for $99, I asked a few months back about upgrade pricing from my HD-TIVO, and they wanted to charge me the going lease rate ($299+ at the time). Had they let me have it for $99, I'd've been MPEG-4 a few months back and not even looking at TWC. I paid $400 for the HD setup 4 years ago, and another $400 2 years ago for the HD-TIVO, I was not shelling out multiple-hundreds again to get the HD setup they were promising back in 2003 when I first made the leap.


On picture quality, the specific issues that have me jumping are:


- Overcompressing of SD signals. I remember trying to watch the Count of Monte Cristo a ways back and having the scenes in the dungeon be unwatchable because of all the banding in the low contrast scenes. I literally could not see what was going on. It just keeps getting worse as they've crammed in shopping channels.

- HD locals. DirecTV gets these OTA then compresses them again into their HDLite setup. This means a few things. One is way more breakups during storms (the locals are more susceptible because the OTA can get messed up by certain types of storms in addition to the sat tendency for rain fade). It also means that during NCAA time, TWC can deliver 4 HD feeds, OTA/Sat deliver 4 SD feeds.


Comparing them side-by-side right now, the SD in particular is VERY noticable to me.


----------



## HDMe2

Did anyone else notice WB22 not being HD Thursday night? I know the regular season is over, but I was watching a Smallville repeat and it was not HD. Neither was Supernatural afterwards.


Unfortunately I had to put my HDTV in for service Friday morning (completely unrelated reason) so I can't see if WB22 is back in HD for primetime anymore.


I was watching OTA, so don't know if this was an OTA-only thing or if Time-Warner customers would have seen the same problem as I did Thursday night.


----------



## rjpbills

I have read the past 15-20 pages and seen discussion of DirectTV vs. TWC. We are moving into the Fuquay area and I'm wondering what other opinions are for best HD service. Also phone/internet if you have one. Thanks all.....


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - HD locals. DirecTV gets these OTA then compresses them again into their HDLite setup.



As I understand it unless you equate MPEG4 to HDLite this is not true. HDLite usually refers to downrezzing the 1080i signal. The HD locals are not downrezzed. It is true for the Raleigh area HD locals that the MPEG2 stream is captured from the OTA signal and is converted to MPEG4. MPEG4 is a newer codec than MPEG2 and compresses the stream very efficiently. Their converters seem to do a very good job and MPEG4 quality seems to be on par with MPEG2 to me. I've compared the MPEG4 picture to the MPEG2 OTA picture and I find it to be about the same.


I agree that Directv does downrez the national 1080i feeds that are still broadcast in MPEG2 and the quality of those channels is sometimes suspect. The 720p signals (ESPN, ESPN2) are not downrezzed and look fine. But, all the new HD feeds in Sept should be high quality since they'll also be in MPEG4.


When I got the HR20 they gave it to me for $99 and also gave me 6/mo credit on the monthly HD fee. I'm a long time Directivo user and find the HR20 to be better in some regards to the Tivo and worse in others.


I use TW cable for Internet and Vonage for phone.


----------



## kklier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last I heard there were no 8300HD boxes available with firewire ports enabled. Has this changed?



I have not tried the replacement 8300HD we just received, but my previous one did allow me to record previously recorded shows via firewire.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice WB22 not being HD Thursday night? I know the regular season is over, but I was watching a Smallville repeat and it was not HD. Neither was Supernatural afterwards.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I had to put my HDTV in for service Friday morning (completely unrelated reason) so I can't see if WB22 is back in HD for primetime anymore.
> 
> 
> I was watching OTA, so don't know if this was an OTA-only thing or if Time-Warner customers would have seen the same problem as I did Thursday night.



I was watching "Everyone hates Chris" OTA and it was not in HD, even though it is supposed to be.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have read the past 15-20 pages and seen discussion of DirectTV vs. TWC. We are moving into the Fuquay area and I'm wondering what other opinions are for best HD service. Also phone/internet if you have one. Thanks all.....



Time Warner for all. I'm near the fuquay high school. The Local phone service in fuquay is through a new company called Embarq. The Time Warner phone is a much better value.


And I get all the local HD's with an antenna in the attic.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I got the HR20 they gave it to me for $99 and also gave me 6/mo credit on the monthly HD fee. I'm a long time Directivo user and find the HR20 to be better in some regards to the Tivo and worse in others.



When I called DirecTV to cancel on Saturday, they told me that the current upgrade pricing from an HR10-250 to HR20 was a $20 install fee. I told them that was nice, had they told me that 3 months ago when I asked I wouldn't be calling to cancel. Better yet, had they informed me (since I had inquired) about the cost reduction within the last 2 weeks, I wouldn't be calling to cancel. When they told me $300 3 months ago, that's when I started seriously considering TWC. You have to remember that I've been hearing the HD promise from DirecTV for 4 years now, and it was quite a knife-in-the-back to be told you have to pay up to get what we told you you'd be getting 4 years ago. Heck, they were demoing their MediaCenter-type PC for networked distribution of video 4 years ago, and I still can't get one.


I'm willing to admit I may regret this move in 6 months or a year, and if so maybe I'll go back (depending on how my TWC experience goes). I've just felt for a while that DirecTV's service (customer and actual video) was declining, and nothing they've done recently has disabused me of that notion.


I think as I said earlier in this thread, there is no "great" TV option in this area. It's "who is the least sucky at the moment?". It's easy to argue both sides of this case, because they each have some strong points, and they each have some glaring weaknesses. If one of them ever closes the weaknesses (or a third-party finally comes in and does so), they'll dominate the market. Right now, DirecTV's local weakness trumps TWC's lack of national HD for me, as does the wired vs sat delivery (I'm also screwed by being in a low point between hills which hinders OTA as well as lots of trees between me and the OTA towers and trees that make it difficult to align a dish for the sats), especially as football season rolls around.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have read the past 15-20 pages and seen discussion of DirectTV vs. TWC. We are moving into the Fuquay area and I'm wondering what other opinions are for best HD service. Also phone/internet if you have one. Thanks all.....



It all depends on which HD channels you want, or how many. TWC has been LAST in HD and there is no reason to think that will ever change. Even when capacity is no longer an issue, they have proven they won't pull the trigger on new HD channels until every other provider has had them for years.

I would also not count on D* having 100 national HD channels in 2007 like they promise. DISH has been the HD leader up until this point and there is no reason to think things will change.

TWC is great for internet and Sunrocket ($199 a year) does the job for VOIP for me.


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now, DirecTV's local weakness trumps TWC's lack of national HD for me



Hope the TWC thing works out for you. But, I still don't understand this statement. To me the picture quality of the Directv HD locals is outstanding. This is on my 50" Panny plasma.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was watching "Everyone hates Chris" OTA and it was not in HD, even though it is supposed to be.



I wonder if they are having problems, or just not caring since the regular season is over for their shows... Unfortunately until I get my HDTV back I can't call them and ask since I would have no way of verifying if they actually fixed anything.


Maybe it will resolve by the time my set is fixed... fingers crossed.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It all depends on which HD channels you want, or how many. TWC has been LAST in HD and there is no reason to think that will ever change. Even when capacity is no longer an issue, they have proven they won't pull the trigger on new HD channels until every other provider has had them for years.
> 
> I would also not count on D* having 100 national HD channels in 2007 like they promise. DISH has been the HD leader up until this point and there is no reason to think things will change.
> 
> TWC is great for internet and Sunrocket ($199 a year) does the job for VOIP for me.



dslate69,


Where have you been ???? I just got back from doing a seven channel DirecTV HD Pro:Idiom commercial install (high end hotel) with seven additional OTA HD channels just outside NYC. I worked with a cable tech who was moonlighting from his "day" job. He filled me in on what's happening behind the scenes.


I was suprised to see Verizon FIOS, IO, Cablevision, and Time Warner spot ads in heavy rotation on local TV. Word on the street is the HD channel rollout on cable will be aggressive, timely, and extremely competative.


Dish may have gotten out of the gate early, but don't bet on the three legged horse.


----------



## DonB2

I wonder how much the four legged horse will charge/month for all these additional HD channels?


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder how much the four legged horse will charge/month for all these additional HD channels?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



When you compare apples to apples, the pricing is actually pretty much consistant across competing technologies. The marketplace will determine value.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I called DirecTV to cancel on Saturday, they told me that the current upgrade pricing from an HR10-250 to HR20 was a $20 install fee. I told them that was nice, had they told me that 3 months ago when I asked I wouldn't be calling to cancel. Better yet, had they informed me (since I had inquired) about the cost reduction within the last 2 weeks, I wouldn't be calling to cancel. When they told me $300 3 months ago, that's when I started seriously considering TWC. You have to remember that I've been hearing the HD promise from DirecTV for 4 years now, and it was quite a knife-in-the-back to be told you have to pay up to get what we told you you'd be getting 4 years ago. Heck, they were demoing their MediaCenter-type PC for networked distribution of video 4 years ago, and I still can't get one.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to admit I may regret this move in 6 months or a year, and if so maybe I'll go back (depending on how my TWC experience goes). I've just felt for a while that DirecTV's service (customer and actual video) was declining, and nothing they've done recently has disabused me of that notion.
> 
> 
> I think as I said earlier in this thread, there is no "great" TV option in this area. It's "who is the least sucky at the moment?". It's easy to argue both sides of this case, because they each have some strong points, and they each have some glaring weaknesses. If one of them ever closes the weaknesses (or a third-party finally comes in and does so), they'll dominate the market. Right now, DirecTV's local weakness trumps TWC's lack of national HD for me, as does the wired vs sat delivery (I'm also screwed by being in a low point between hills which hinders OTA as well as lots of trees between me and the OTA towers and trees that make it difficult to align a dish for the sats), especially as football season rolls around.



I have to admit, I am puzzled by your comments. I live just south of Chapel Hill, well ensconsed, low in the foothills, and couldn't get a lick of OTA for 2 years. But since I got my 5 LNB dish and HR-20/100 on April 2, I'm a very happy camper. Now I get all the locals, including their sports, and since the recent firmware updates, the Hr20 is a very pleasant surprise to me.


Yes, I'm not holding my breath for the "100" new channels, but I'm sure many or most will show up in time. Until then, I am content with all my new HD stations, and I'm recording shows with one touch I never would have bothered to do on my old DVR.


P.S. I had TWC when I lived in Myrtle Beach, and DTV cleans their clock. JMHO.


I guess everthing is relative to one's personal experiences.


----------



## zim2dive

$60/mo on Dish gets you an HD DVR and 25 HD channels (+ 5 OTA locals, which the Dish DVR supports), for a total of ~30 Hd channels.


$70/mo on TWC gets you Digipic1000 + DVR and 11 channels of HD (locals included in that total)

for $7 more ($77 total), you get 5 more HD channels.


DirectTV offers 8 HD channels + ~5 locals for $60/mo, for ~ the same # of ch as TWC.


In the past you had to plunk down $200 for the Satellite DVR equipment, but not any more.


These are the bottom-ish level of pkgs. But even if you option up the TWC and DirectTV pkgs, you cannot get the # of HD ch that Dish currently has.


DirectTV and TWC both promise they have LOTS of HD coming... some day.... if you want a good chuckle, search back in this thread to see how long more TWC HD has been promised as "any day now".


For the moment, IMO Dish is the clear winner. I don't expect any buyers remorse until close to my 18 month Dish contract is up.. at which point I'll happily examine my other options. Until then, I am saving $20/mo (with my new customer discount) and getting twice as much HD as I had with TWC.


Mike


----------



## jdougjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $60/mo on Dish gets you an HD DVR and 25 HD channels (+ 5 OTA locals, which the Dish DVR supports), for a total of ~30 Hd channels.
> 
> 
> $70/mo on TWC gets you Digipic1000 + DVR and 11 channels of HD (locals included in that total)
> 
> for $7 more ($77 total), you get 5 more HD channels.
> 
> 
> DirectTV offers 8 HD channels + ~5 locals for $60/mo, for ~ the same # of ch as TWC.
> 
> 
> In the past you had to plunk down $200 for the Satellite DVR equipment, but not any more.
> 
> 
> These are the bottom-ish level of pkgs. But even if you option up the TWC and DirectTV pkgs, you cannot get the # of HD ch that Dish currently has.
> 
> 
> DirectTV and TWC both promise they have LOTS of HD coming... some day.... if you want a good chuckle, search back in this thread to see how long more TWC HD has been promised as "any day now".
> 
> 
> For the moment, IMO Dish is the clear winner. I don't expect any buyers remorse until close to my 18 month Dish contract is up.. at which point I'll happily examine my other options. Until then, I am saving $20/mo (with my new customer discount) and getting twice as much HD as I had with TWC.
> 
> 
> Mike



Like lots of people here I can't receive OTA locals, so Dish was out for me. Also, I like the sports subscription packages on Directv and am not much interested in the Voom HD channels. Barring a satellite deployment problem I'm confident Directv will have lots of new HD channels in September. To each his own.


----------



## gstelmack

My comment on TWC winning out on the HD locals was based on:


1) The NCAA tourney is a great example: 4 HD games on TWC, 4 highly compressed SD games on OTA/SAT.


2) The Why is a bigger deal: DirecTV is getting the locals from an OTA source, TWC from a direct feed. When I try to watch certain shows (football was a great example back during the NFL season), the OTA side of things just looked blurrier, and as a result the SAT was not as clear (if it wasn't an HD football game, I couldn't watch it pretty much). I've checked out some similar sports programming recently, and the picture has been sharper on the TWC side. TWC can dedicate more bandwidth to this stuff, while OTA and DirecTV are more limited (at least for DirecTV on the MPEG-2 side, they've been compressing everything as much as they possibly can).


3) And of course there is the simple fact that I continue to get most of my locals OTA. It wasn't until I called DirecTV that I had an option of a cheap / free MPEG-4 upgrade. 3 months ago it was $300, now it's a free upgrade (as long as you call and already have an HR10-250). As I said much earlier, had they done that for me 3 months ago, or even notified me as recently as 2 weeks ago that I had the option, I likely would not be leaving.


Maybe a better way of saying all of this is:


(TWC HD = DirecTV MPEG4 HD) > DirecTV MPEG2 HD


Keep in mind I have no experience with DirecTV MPEG4 HD because I wasn't going to spend that $300 again (compared to TWC giving me 2 months free to compare the two side-by-side). My experience is with DirecTV MPEG2 HD / OTA HD. I woul also add that:


TWC SD > DirecTV SD


which is much of the programming still out there. Even my wife has started commenting on this, and she doesn't give a whit about which one we use or picture quality as long as she gets to watch her shows.


On the monetary comparisons, my TWC cable is more expensive than my equivalent DirecTV package. But I save $10/month on phone and internet, so it works out to just a couple of bucks per month difference. And I don't have to pay a dime for equipment, which evens that out.


On a final note, I don't even know if MPEG-4 DirecTV is an option for me. My dish is on my roof and barely eeks out the 3 MPEG-2 sats (and they worked hard to find a spot that would when I upgraded to HD). I have to actually arrange an install to find out if I've got the LOS.


I finally tired of the overcompressed SD and the vagaries of getting my HD through an antenna or a dish (rain fade, wind blowing the trees, spring vs fall, etc) and went with someone that runs a cable straight to my house and delivers me a high-quality signal on all channels, without charging me for equipment upgrades (and then having the gall to make it a "lease").


And of course if TWC drops the ball on me big-time, I always have the option of changing my mind and switching back. It's not like there was a clear-cut winner here.


----------



## DonB2

"The marketplace will determine value. "


True, but it just seems like there are a lot of customers with deep pockets.


-Don


----------



## DonB2

This morning ABC 11.1 was locking up on me. I have not had an issue with 11.1 in over a month.


I checked signal strength on my Samsung ATSC tuner and it was at 10 of 10.


Obviously I am experiencing more multipath problems. I had thought all the leaves were already on the trees and I was thru adjusting the antenna.


BTW- Does the back plane - chicken wire grid of my Attic Mounted CM 4228 have to be grounded to elimate multipath signals coming in on the backside of the antenna? Or can it float above ground plane?


I do have the coax shielded to ground but I believe it is factory isolated from the mast and grid.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69,
> 
> 
> Where have you been ????



I have a lot of HD channels eating up my free time.









Truth be told, I've been watching a lot of Noggin and playing UNO with my daughter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got back from doing a seven channel DirecTV HD Pro:Idiom commercial install (high end hotel) with seven additional OTA HD channels just outside NYC. I worked with a cable tech who was moonlighting from his "day" job. He filled me in on what's happening behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> I was suprised to see Verizon FIOS, IO, Cablevision, and Time Warner spot ads in heavy rotation on local TV. Word on the street is the HD channel rollout on cable will be aggressive, timely, and extremely competative.



Everything seems to happen behind the scenes. I can't tune my HDTV to "promises".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish may have gotten out of the gate early, but don't bet on the three legged horse.



I can always switch my bet if and when someone passes the three legged horse.

Right now my horse is lapping the competition.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 2) The Why is a bigger deal: DirecTV is getting the locals from an OTA source, TWC from a direct feed. When I try to watch certain shows (football was a great example back during the NFL season), the OTA side of things just looked blurrier, and as a result the SAT was not as clear (if it wasn't an HD football game, I couldn't watch it pretty much). I've checked out some similar sports programming recently, and the picture has been sharper on the TWC side. TWC can dedicate more bandwidth to this stuff, while OTA and DirecTV are more limited (at least for DirecTV on the MPEG-2 side, they've been compressing everything as much as they possibly can).



OTA channels typically give close to 20Mb/s to their HD sub channel. I highly doubt TW comes close to this. I thought it was generally accepted that the least compressed HD signal comes from OTA.


Salem


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA channels typically give close to 20Mb/s to their HD sub channel. I highly doubt TW comes close to this. I thought it was generally accepted that the least compressed HD signal comes from OTA.
> 
> 
> Salem



I hate TWC as much as the next guy, but this is false. The bandwidth given to HD channels OTA and on TW is identical. All TW does is to remodulate the signal (ATSC -> QAM). The MPEG2 data stream is passed through unchanged, except for altering the PSIP information.


Drew


----------



## dslate69

I find the HD channel capacity arguement laughable. Here's a quote from this article.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/twhd060507.htm 

"DIRECTV says it can offer more than than 150 High-Definition channels next year after it launches two new satellites. But Time Warner boasted yesterday that it will have "virtually unlimited" high-def capacity by year's end."
I really do hope Switch Digital is the second comming and TWC gets their act together with pricing. I think competition is great and can't wait till FIOS starts taking market share and forces TWC to act in their subscribers interest instead of their own.


But right now, I can't see why anyone would buy Ice Cream from a Tractor Trailer sized Ice Cream truck that only has 15 flavors when their is a regular sized truck that carries more than twice as many.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate TWC as much as the next guy, but this is false. The bandwidth given to HD channels OTA and on TW is identical. All TW does is to remodulate the signal (ATSC -> QAM). The MPEG2 data stream is passed through unchanged, except for altering the PSIP information.
> 
> 
> Drew



To be fair, what you just said doesn't make Salem's statement false.


I believe what he said was that OTA is the least compressed. I think in most situations you will find that to be true. Cable can match that level of quality, and sometimes they may do it... but traditionally cable has not matched the highest quality OTA.


Some channels (not sure about in our area) don't give full bandwidth to their HD... and in those cases it may be possible for cable to exceed OTA if they get a direct fiber feed from the station... but I'm not sure how many stations are doing that nationally.


I have seen HD on Time Warner... and while I generally hate cable with a passion for more reasons than are worth going into... I've seen a very favorable comparison with Time Warner in the Raleigh area and the HD they are offering, in terms of quality of signal.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be fair, what you just said doesn't make Salem's statement false.
> 
> 
> I believe what he said was that OTA is the least compressed.



What he said is that "OTA channels typically give close to 20Mb/s", which is false, in and of itself in this area. The major networks typically give about 12-14Mb/s to HD, and dedicate the rest to SD simulcasts, kids channels, and worthless weather channels. The lesser networks (WLFL, WRDC) here don't seem to be using simulcasts, and give full bandwidth to HD.


Further, he seemed to imply that TWC re-compresses the signal and lowers the bitrate of the local HD channels, which, at least in this area, is not true.


The only time locally that I remember TWC having worse signal quality than OTA was some time last year, when they had trouble picking up NBC17's signal due to some weird interference.



Drew


----------



## DonB2

"BTW- Does the back plane - chicken wire grid of my Attic Mounted CM 4228 have to be grounded to elimate multipath signals coming in on the backside of the antenna? Or can it float above ground plane?


I do have the coax shielded to ground but I believe it is factory isolated from the mast and grid"


Anyone have an idea?


-DonB2


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "BTW- Does the back plane - chicken wire grid of my Attic Mounted CM 4228 have to be grounded to elimate multipath signals coming in on the backside of the antenna? Or can it float above ground plane?
> 
> 
> I do have the coax shielded to ground but I believe it is factory isolated from the mast and grid"
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Antenna reflectors are designed to work in "free-space".

Indoors, you don't need to "ground" it.


----------



## DonB2

Holl_ands,


Thanks,


DonB2


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What he said is that "OTA channels typically give close to 20Mb/s", which is false, in and of itself in this area. The major networks typically give about 12-14Mb/s to HD, and dedicate the rest to SD simulcasts, kids channels, and worthless weather channels. The lesser networks (WLFL, WRDC) here don't seem to be using simulcasts, and give full bandwidth to HD.
> 
> 
> Further, he seemed to imply that TWC re-compresses the signal and lowers the bitrate of the local HD channels, which, at least in this area, is not true.
> 
> 
> The only time locally that I remember TWC having worse signal quality than OTA was some time last year, when they had trouble picking up NBC17's signal due to some weird interference.
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



Oops, you are right. I was looking at the transport stream bandwidth (raw data rate from my tuner). That includes all the sub-channels. So I think your estimates of 12-14Mb/s for a single OTA HD channel are probably much closer.


That being said, I still would be surprised if TW is giving you the same amount of bandwidth. If you have a link to share about this please let me know!


Best wishes,

Salem


----------



## DonB2

One would think all trees here in Raleigh area would be fully in bloome and I would not have to make any more spring time adjustments to my attic mounted 4228.


But.. I lost 40.1 - no big deal there


11.1 started showing signs of multipath issues last week.


47.1 - last night I got the "no signal".


I just find it odd that I am having to adjust the antenna this late in the year and really am not sure if rotating the antenna will improve 47.1 or not as the signal is pretty weak to begin with.


-DonB2


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One would think all trees here in Raleigh area would be fully in bloome and I would not have to make any more spring time adjustments to my attic mounted 4228.
> 
> 
> But.. I lost 40.1 ...



Ah Caramba!!!


----------



## DonB2

dslate69 ,


Ha Ha funny.


But honestly my reception issues are holding me back on getting a ATSC DVD recorder as I don't want to be recording "No Signal".


I am almost ready to get TWC










I may try a rotor first, but it just amazes me that the ATSC DVD recorder people have not gotten together with the Rotor people and come up with some kind of seemless interface that will rotate the antenna thru the DVD recorder for timed recordings.


Well I am not really amazed as the latest crop of ATSC DVD recorders all have some sort of design problem.


I am looking at the Panasonic line which I can get thru Dell with a $100.00 coupon I got to use up before end of June.


-DonwanB2


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dslate69 ,
> 
> 
> Ha Ha funny.
> 
> 
> But honestly my reception issues are holding me back on getting a ATSC DVD recorder as I don't want to be recording "No Signal".
> 
> 
> I am almost ready to get TWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try a rotor first, but it just amazes me that the ATSC DVD recorder people have not gotten together with the Rotor people and come up with some kind of seemless interface that will rotate the antenna thru the DVD recorder for timed recordings.
> 
> 
> Well I am not really amazed as the latest crop of ATSC DVD recorders all have some sort of design problem.
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Panasonic line which I can get thru Dell with a $100.00 coupon I got to use up before end of June.
> 
> 
> -DonwanB2



We haven't had to make any adjustments. Can you get it higher? put it outside? try some dipole rabbit ears?


----------



## DonB2

"We haven't had to make any adjustments. Can you get it higher? put it outside? try some dipole rabbit ears? "


That is kinda what is surprising me.


We even cut the limbs back from the house last year. I would think that would have helped reception this summer.


I sware I did not adjust postion this much last summer but than I had two attic mounted attennas on a A/B switch and now I just have the one 4228 and which is boosted and have given up on PBS for the summer.


I may be able to raise the antenna in the attic another 6 inches or so.


Can't put it outside as the misses would not be happy.


Maybe I should try a lucky rabbits foot instead of rabbits ears.


Is your antenna in the attic or on the roof?


Maybe my Samsung ATSC STB tuner is going bad.


Bottomline is it is frustrating.


-DonB2


----------



## NCCaniac

I have also noticed some (seemingly) strange reception behavior using the new CM 4220 antenna I mounted in the attic about a week ago. I am in Cary near Bond Park and antennaweb says I should point the antenna at 123 degrees to point at the tower for most of the local HD stations (in Garner, I think). When I first got it hooked up, I was getting everything local very clear and even picking up more distant stations form Greensboro, so I was very pleased.


Over the last week, though, the strength of signal for the local stations seems to fluctuate quite a bit in the mornings, but moreso in the evenings. Not sure yet if there is any pattern to this. But at times the signal is strong enough that I don't get any pixelization (which seems to show up when the signal drops below 60). But other times, the signal is weaker and I do get drop-out. Could there be something that causes variable interference? Cell tower traffic, perhaps?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That being said, I still would be surprised if TW is giving you the same amount of bandwidth.



Where would the bandwidth go? The cable QAM signal holds 38Mb/s per multiplexed channel vs the 19Mb/s provided by the OTA ATSC signal. TWC puts up to 2 OTA "multiplexes" on a QAM multiplex. The last I checked with dvbtraffshow (when I had TWC service), the video signals had identical bandwidth.


Drew


----------



## ceburkett

Anyone know a good place to find an old DirecTV receiver (SD) for cheap (or free







? My dad is moving and, for some reason, they have it in the contract to leave a receiver. He doesn't want to leave his DirecTivo, so we're looking for an old basic receiver to leave behind (I threw mine out, apparently).


Charles


----------



## larc919

5.1 now has the Tony Awards Show in SD on the QAM tuner. Yet it's listed as being available in HD. Something is wrong at some level whether it's TW, WRAL or on up the line.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5.1 now has the Tony Awards Show in SD on the QAM tuner. Yet it's listed as being available in HD. Something is wrong at some level whether it's TW, WRAL or on up the line.



Just checked and here in the GSP/AVL Market, WSPA is broadcasting it in SD, not HD. So, it appears to be the network level that made the decision for SD over HD.


----------



## HDMe2

Anybody else seeing a strange red/blue banding kind of effect on WTVD? I have tried OTA and also via satellite since Dish has WTVD-11 in HD... and both exhibit the same problem.


Most noticable when there is white near the top of the screen. I know it isn't my TV or my receiver, because I do not see this on any other channel (be it OTA or via satellite). I also checked the 1080i channels vs 720p channels thinking maybe it could be an upconverting effect... but no other channel except WTVD11 is doing this.


I first noticed during the NBA game tonight, and thought it might be an ABC thing... but it is still happening with Alias on the late-night program block.


It mainly shows up like I said with lighter/white backgrounds... and looks like a red/blue banding effect almost as if you were watching and there was something behind the picture or something. During dark scenes you cannot see it.


Just curious if anyone else sees this since I am pretty sure I am not imagining it!


----------



## dizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, there is a thread on the mythtv mailing list regarding what we've seen locally. ( http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list...v/users/271696 ) which seems to confirm that the telecine and length issues are related. There's also a link to a discussion of the encoder another NBC affiliate is using, which somewhat vindicates my fuzzy recollection that this started happening on NBC when NBC17 upgraded their equipment..
> 
> 
> Drew



Thank you SO much! I've been trying to figure out why MythTV isn't deinterlacing some content on some channels... it's been killing me. Found your posts in a Google search and this seems like the reason. I don't suppose in the last couple of weeks you've come up with an answer to the problem, have you? I've got 3 stations that exhibit this problem in my market (Portland, OR) and having to manually change the channel to "interlaced" every time is a pain in the butt.


If you have figured out a solution I'd be curious to know what it is.


Thanks,


d


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dizzle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much! I've been trying to figure out why MythTV isn't deinterlacing some content on some channels... it's been killing me. Found your posts in



I have not figured out a solution. I'm a little curious -- do local users of other DVR software (SageTV, BeyondTV, MediaCenter) see the same issue as MythTV does for most non-live recordings on NBC and CBS?


Drew


----------



## LLCoach50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ceburkett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good place to find an old DirecTV receiver (SD) for cheap (or free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? My dad is moving and, for some reason, they have it in the contract to leave a receiver. He doesn't want to leave his DirecTivo, so we're looking for an old basic receiver to leave behind (I threw mine out, apparently).
> 
> 
> Charles



It sounds like your father is selling he the house and that the TIVO requirement is in his sales contract. I would suggest he just leave it and buy a new box. If the new owner goes looking for the TIVO and finds an old Directv SD box he may want compensation to replace it, then you are dealing with lawyers, courts and lots of wasted time for an old TIVO. You would not believe the problems people cause by taking items they agreed to leave when they signed the contract to sell the dwelling, be it window shades, mirrors, or sat equipment.


----------



## pkscout

I have a TiVo Series 3 with no cablecards right now (OTA HD and analog cable). According to the TWC web site the digital channels available to me "vary." I understand that likely has something to do with SDV deployment, and I'm resigned to that. What I'd like to know is exactly what channels I can and cannot get using CableCards.


Well, I tried to do the right thing and ask TWC this question, but their online folks told me I had to call, and the call center folks told me I could get everything except VOD and PPV via the CableCards. The thing is, I'm pretty sure I've seen other RDU folks say you can't get the digital simulcast of the basic/standard channels at the least. I also thought SDV had already started rolling out in the RDU area, so I would be out of luck for anything there. I'm particularly interested in the digital versions of 1 - 99, the digital variety pack (100 - 199) and the HD stuff *not* in the HD Suite (Discovery HD Theater, TNTHD, EPSNHD and ESPN2HD).


I asked a number of different ways and tried to stress the digital part (especially with the analog channels), and the nice woman just kept telling me I could get "everything just fine." Anyone know the actual answer?


P.S. I know I could get everything if I get a TWC DVR. I know I could switch to Dish or DirecTV. I know I can get most of the HD in this area OTA (which I do). That's not what I'm asking about, so I'm hoping my question won't devolve into TWC vs. everyone else.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thing is, I'm pretty sure I've seen other RDU folks say you can't get the digital simulcast of the basic/standard channels at the least.



That's correct. When the CableCARD is installed and you tune to a channel in the 2 to 76 range (Basic and Standard), it tunes to the analog version, not the digital version.


However, if the CableCARD is not installed, some receivers can tune to digital versions of 2 through 24 (Basic), by tuning to their physical channel numbers, but they still cannot receive the digital versions of 25 through 76 (Standard) because they are encrypted.


> Quote:
> I'm particularly interested in the digital versions of 1 - 99, the digital variety pack (100 - 199) and the HD stuff *not* in the HD Suite (Discovery HD Theater, TNTHD, EPSNHD and ESPN2HD).



I can receive those HD channels with CableCARD. I think I can receive all of the Digital Variety channels, although I have not tried every single one of them.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> _Pursuant to FCC regulations, WFMY-TV (CBS), Greensboro, North Carolina, is no longer deemed significantly viewed in Durham and Hillsborough, NC for programming exclusivity purposes. WFMY-TV will be removed from the Carrboro System effective July 5, 2007.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html_



so it seems there's some analog free here next month. How will they use it? Hmm.


----------



## DonB2

NCCaniac ,


I wish I had some answers for you. If I did it would probably help my issues also.










I can have 100 percent signal strength on 11.1 and than have it lock up because of multipath issues. But these same multipath issues seem to come and go. Consequently moving the antenna does not appear to be a long term fix.


I am about ready to buy a rotor but don't see how I can time record shows on two different channels if the rotor has to be in a different position for each show.


I really thought I was through adjusting the attic mounted antenna when I finally gave up trying to get PBS on it as well as the other stations.


Not sure if sun spot activity causes issues or not.


One thing I have been told is that attic mounted antennas can constantly cause reception issus. I wish this was not true as roof mounting is not a option.


HDMe2,


Have not notice this issue you mention on 11.1 but will look for it.


-Donb2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing I have been told is that attic mounted antennas can constantly cause reception issus. I wish this was not true as roof mounting is not a option.



I can vouch for this. I had my Channel Master in the attic and I had constant multipath problems with NBC 17. I was fortunate that a roof mount wasn't that big a deal, so I did it at the same time I mounted the satellite dish. After that NBC came in without a problem. I recently got a TiVo Series 3, and the tuner is sensitive enough that I can even get WUNC off the *back* of the antenna, something I could never get to work with my old DirecTV HDTiVo.


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo Series 3 with no cablecards right now (OTA HD and analog cable). According to the TWC web site the digital channels available to me "vary." I understand that likely has something to do with SDV deployment, and I'm resigned to that. What I'd like to know is exactly what channels I can and cannot get using CableCards.
> 
> 
> Well, I tried to do the right thing and ask TWC this question, but their online folks told me I had to call, and the call center folks told me I could get everything except VOD and PPV via the CableCards. The thing is, I'm pretty sure I've seen other RDU folks say you can't get the digital simulcast of the basic/standard channels at the least. I also thought SDV had already started rolling out in the RDU area, so I would be out of luck for anything there. I'm particularly interested in the digital versions of 1 - 99, the digital variety pack (100 - 199) and the HD stuff *not* in the HD Suite (Discovery HD Theater, TNTHD, EPSNHD and ESPN2HD).
> 
> 
> I asked a number of different ways and tried to stress the digital part (especially with the analog channels), and the nice woman just kept telling me I could get "everything just fine." Anyone know the actual answer?
> 
> 
> P.S. I know I could get everything if I get a TWC DVR. I know I could switch to Dish or DirecTV. I know I can get most of the HD in this area OTA (which I do). That's not what I'm asking about, so I'm hoping my question won't devolve into TWC vs. everyone else.



I've got a cablecard installed in my Sony 32" Bravia here in Cary and to quote the nice woman, I get "everything just fine". I get all channels except for the on-demand channels which was expected. I even get the MusicChoice channels...


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have not figured out a solution. I'm a little curious -- do local users of other DVR software (SageTV, BeyondTV, MediaCenter) see the same issue as MythTV does for most non-live recordings on NBC and CBS?
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm using Media Center 2005, and everything seems normal for CBS and NBC, both OTA and QAM. My recording of "Studio 60" shows 1:03 for the length.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMe2,
> 
> 
> Have not notice this issue you mention on 11.1 but will look for it.
> 
> 
> -Donb2



Thanks.. Still doing it today on WTVD OTA, and still not on any other OTA or satellite channels.


I asked my father to check, but he is with Time Warner Cable... so if it is an OTA issue, I am not sure he will see it if WTVD is doing like WRAL and sending fiber connection to Time Warner for their broadcast.


It is really subtle, and you kinda have to be looking for it... but it looks sort-of like when you watch a film and something is on the lens so it projects onto every frame... Of course we aren't dealing with film here... but perhaps something in their broadcast equipment is out of adjustment and adding this "noise" to the broadcast?


----------



## jerry birdwell

This question(s) is from a visitor from Asheville: My recent acquisition of an HR20-100 from D* has not been without problems, and I find no help here. Local HD (LIL) channels often show grainy disolves and fades (not pixelized). I don't see this with the HR20's OTA HD. Last night, I had frequent short bursts of pixelization from both Satellite HD channels and LIL HD. From time to time there is an out-of-synch problem...usually the network HD programs and the Local into Local feeds. (I have never switched to OTA HD and found the same problem.)

A second problem, is I can find no way to pause watching for such reasons as a phone call, without going through the lengthy "menu" change.

Raleigh, do you have answers?


----------



## HDMe2

Following up my own problem...


I have 2 different TVs exhibiting this same problem. One is a 65" HDTV connected to a Dish ViP622 receiver, the other is a 32" standard TV connected to an Accurian digital OTA receiver.


I have no problems on any other OTA or satellite channels... but WTVD 11 OTA on both receivers/TVs has the same strange red/blue faint vertical line pattern across the top 6-8 inches of the screen. It looks like if you were projecting onto a screen and something was on or behind the screen for lack of a better way of describing it.


Definately something in the WTVD OTA signal, and not my receivers or TVs. It is hard to spot at first, but once you see it you can't miss it. Most noticable on lighter backgrounds. Is there during HD and SD broadcasts (WTVD11.1 seems to always be a 720p signal even during SD programming) and I suspect it is something in their broadcast equipment.


May or may not be visible on cable, if Time Warner gets a direct feed from them. But since I don't have cable I can't say... just that it definately is an OTA problem.


For the record, I have a solid lock and high signal strength for both receivers/TVs.


Am getting close to calling WTVD but not sure I can describe this symptom in a way that will make sense to them unless they can see it on a TV themselves.


----------



## DonB2

HDMe2 ,


Maybe some noise is being intruduced thru your cable line and it just happens to be in the same frequency range as 11.1.


Do you have a old STB UHF antenna that you could connect with a short length of coax to your tv and see if the issue goes away?


-Donb2


----------



## Scooper

Is anybody else getting what appears to be multipath issues from anything at Garner ? I get everything (analog and digital) great - EXCEPT WNCN's Digital. My Samsung is showing wild shifts in signal strength (0 - 5/6 bars to 0). Any ideas on the best way to fix this ?


Current UHF antenna - CM3021 (4 bay), with Winegard AP4700 19 dB pre-amp. Location 36.00 N 78.45 W - in the middle of a forest. Everything else is steady. Antenna at about 30-35 feet AGL.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got a cablecard installed in my Sony 32" Bravia here in Cary and to quote the nice woman, I get "everything just fine". I get all channels except for the on-demand channels which was expected. I even get the MusicChoice channels...



Are you getting the *digital* versions of the analog basic/standard channels (1 - 76)? I might actually pay the extra $20 a month it'll cost to go from the analog standard package to Digipix 1000 with a couple of cable cards if I could get the digital versions of 1 - 76. Watching Sci-Fi analog is painful.


----------



## jspENC

*Reception Report:*


Picking up WTVD-HD and WRDC-HD 90 miles southeast this evening very strong. No WRAL or WNCN however. WTVD has Jeopardy! in HD too.







Lots of bass in their DD audio.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo Series 3 with no cablecards right now (OTA HD and analog cable). According to the TWC web site the digital channels available to me "vary." I understand that likely has something to do with SDV deployment, and I'm resigned to that. What I'd like to know is exactly what channels I can and cannot get using CableCards.
> 
> I asked a number of different ways and tried to stress the digital part (especially with the analog channels), and the nice woman just kept telling me I could get "everything just fine." Anyone know the actual answer?
> 
> 
> P.S. I know I could get everything if I get a TWC DVR. I know I could switch to Dish or DirecTV. I know I can get most of the HD in this area OTA (which I do). That's not what I'm asking about, so I'm hoping my question won't devolve into TWC vs. everyone else.



I have one TV with a cable card and one with the SA8300. The cable card set tunes the digital version of channels 2-76, although it may vary from node to node based on TWC's progress towards SDV.


My 2 cents: the cable card is a good option on a second set, but without an interactive guide, it really makes finding something to watch a struggle.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Reception Report:*
> 
> 
> Picking up WTVD-HD and WRDC-HD 90 miles southeast this evening very strong. No WRAL or WNCN however. WTVD has Jeopardy! in HD too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of bass in their DD audio.



I'm glad someone else noticed the excessive bass in WTVD's DD audio. Annoying.


WLFL and WRDC have dropped the gray side bars. Good riddance, not that I ever watch either of them.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have one TV with a cable card and one with the SA8300. The cable card set tunes the digital version of channels 2-76, although it may vary from node to node based on TWC's progress towards SDV.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents: the cable card is a good option on a second set, but without an interactive guide, it really makes finding something to watch a struggle.



Hmmm, looks like the only way I'll know for sure is to do the install then. Unless someone knows someone who can tell me whether I can get the digital versions of 2 - 76 based on my address.


As for the interactive guide, the Series 3 has a guide. I really don't need another.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WTVD 11 OTA on both receivers/TVs has the same strange red/blue faint vertical line pattern across the top 6-8 inches of the screen. It looks like if you were projecting onto a screen and something was on or behind the screen



If I watch something recorded on WTVD 11 on my computer in a window, I see 10 or 20 pixes of corruption in the top center of the screen. See the attached section of a screenshot. Could this be what is causing your problems? On my TV, there is enough overscan that I don't notice the issue.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I watch something recorded on WTVD 11 on my computer in a window, I see 10 or 20 pixes of corruption in the top center of the screen. See the attached section of a screenshot. Could this be what is causing your problems? On my TV, there is enough overscan that I don't notice the issue.
> 
> 
> Drew



Someone once told me that this "static" exists on some/all channels as a way of encoding some kind of information. I think it is normal.


----------



## DonB2

HDMe2 ,


On Good Morning America 11.1, I saw vertical bars on the top right quadrant of the screen. The bars were about the full length of the this qaudrant if you split your screen into four pieces.


The bars were alternating two colors and the two colors varied with what the image was at the time.


One bar was typically same color as background.


The bars were about half a pencil width wide on by 43 inch Pioneer Plasma.


This is with OTA ATSC reception.


At first I had to get up close to the screen to see them. But what I saw them I could see them from a distance and they were there almost all the time as far as I could tell.


-DonB2


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I watch something recorded on WTVD 11 on my computer in a window, I see 10 or 20 pixes of corruption in the top center of the screen. See the attached section of a screenshot. Could this be what is causing your problems? On my TV, there is enough overscan that I don't notice the issue.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks, but no that's not it. Your image shows some of the "garbled stuff" (for lack of a better word) that is at the extreme edges of several channels. Most folks never see it as it is cutoff by overscan, but it is sometimes visible.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMe2 ,
> 
> 
> On Good Morning America 11.1, I saw vertical bars on the top right quadrant of the screen. The bars were about the full length of the this qaudrant if you split your screen into four pieces.
> 
> 
> The bars were alternating two colors and the two colors varied with what the image was at the time.
> 
> 
> One bar was typically same color as background.
> 
> 
> The bars were about half a pencil width wide on by 43 inch Pioneer Plasma.
> 
> 
> This is with OTA ATSC reception.
> 
> 
> At first I had to get up close to the screen to see them. But what I saw them I could see them from a distance and they were there almost all the time as far as I could tell.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



That sounds spot on to what I'm seeing! I think you found it. It is actually on the

left-hand quadrant as well but not quite as noticable as the right-hand side.


I don't know how I saw them the first time the other night, quite by accident.. but now that you see what I'm talking about once you see them you can see them much easier later.


To answer your earlier question.. My 2nd TV is not even an HDTV but I have it connected to an antenna (different antenna since both of mine are indoor antennas) on a different set-top box.. and Channel 11 there exhibits the same problem.


At least I know it isn't my eyes since someone else is seeing it! Anyone here know a good WTVD Tech to get in touch with to try and describe the problem to them and see if they can find it and fix it?


If I had to guess, I'd say that they have a problem somewhere between when it leaves their studio equipment and gets to the antenna on the tower. But I'd have to speak to someone there who could understand based on the weird description and someone patient enough to look and sit there until he can see it.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can vouch for this. I had my Channel Master in the attic and I had constant multipath problems with NBC 17. I was fortunate that a roof mount wasn't that big a deal, so I did it at the same time I mounted the satellite dish. After that NBC came in without a problem. I recently got a TiVo Series 3, and the tuner is sensitive enough that I can even get WUNC off the *back* of the antenna, something I could never get to work with my old DirecTV HDTiVo.



I guess that could be it, but where I have the CM 4220 mounted in the attic, it is pointing directly "out" through the side wall, not even through the rafters, so there is not a lot "in the way" compared to if it were outside.


I also seem to get WUNC just fine off the back, so if I can get the front tweaked on the position to get better signals from the Garner tower with less drop-out, I may be good to go without having to consider mounting it outside. The antenna itself is certainly doing a good job of pulling in signal since I even pick up signals from some Greensboro HD stations that are supposedly just outside the range of the CM 4220.


----------



## DonB2

HDMe2 .


I thought there was a 11.1 technician who was monitoring this board. Awhile back he asked us to keep an eye on 11.1 for an unrelated issue- But hey I could be wrong.


NCCaniac,


Some one on this board last year explained that atmospheric conditions can impact our reception. As I recall it was more related to long distance atmospheric bounce but maybe it also is casuing multipath issues.


I wonder if sunspot activity can cause issues?


It is all darn frustrating and making me rethink getting a digital DVD recorder vs just biting the bullet and getting cable with a Tivo or the like.


I have given up on Dish or Direct tv as I can barely receive Sirious radio at my house in Holly Springs. Just too many very tall pine trees.


-Don


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HDMe2 .
> 
> 
> I thought there was a 11.1 technician who was monitoring this board. Awhile back he asked us to keep an eye on 11.1 for an unrelated issue- But hey I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> NCCaniac,
> 
> 
> Some one on this board last year explained that atmospheric conditions can impact our reception. As I recall it was more related to long distance atmospheric bounce but maybe it also is casuing multipath issues.
> 
> 
> I wonder if sunspot activity can cause issues?
> 
> 
> It is all darn frustrating and making me rethink getting a digital DVD recorder vs just biting the bullet and getting cable with a Tivo or the like.
> 
> 
> I have given up on Dish or Direct tv as I can barely receive Sirious radio at my house in Holly Springs. Just too many very tall pine trees.
> 
> 
> -Don



I have the rabbit ear antenna in the attic, right up against a wall. The garner stations have been solid since my christmas install, and UNC only gives occasional breakups (maybe once a week).


When I was installing, i tuned to 22.1, cranked the volume up, and moved the antenna around until I heard a constant signal.


The antenna is right in the middle of my attic, sitting on a rafter, right up against the wall.


----------



## DonB2

"The antenna is right in the middle of my attic, sitting on a rafter, right up against the wall. "


Okay I will bite how can it be up against a wall if it is in the middle of the attic?


-DonB2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay I will bite how can it be up against a wall if it is in the middle of the attic?



I'd say "middle" of one axis (i.e. North/South) and at the far extreme (against the wall) for the other (i.e. East/West).


----------



## DonB2

"I'd say "middle" of one axis (i.e. North/South) and at the far extreme (against the wall) for the other (i.e. East/West). "


Must be a different attic than mine.


In mine I have cross beams that end at the start off the roof section.


I could maybe place an antenna against the pitched roof section but I would not be able to place it against a wall.



-DonB2


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "On Good Morning America 11.1, I saw vertical bars on the top right quadrant of the screen. The bars were about the full length of the this qaudrant if you split your screen into four pieces.
> 
> 
> The bars were alternating two colors and the two colors varied with what the image was at the time.
> 
> 
> One bar was typically same color as background."
> 
> 
> That sounds spot on to what I'm seeing! I think you found it. It is actually on the
> 
> left-hand quadrant as well but not quite as noticable as the right-hand side.
> 
> 
> I don't know how I saw them the first time the other night, quite by accident.. but now that you see what I'm talking about once you see them you can see them much easier later.



I could see this problem clearly tonight on "Traveler". This was via clear QAM through Time Warner, so it's not just an OTA problem. I'm using a Windows Media Center, so I should be able to get a clear screenshot of the problem. I'll post it when I have it.


There must be some problem at WTVD with their encoder or something. It's a very 'digital' artifact with hard edges and uniform pattern.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "I'd say "middle" of one axis (i.e. North/South) and at the far extreme (against the wall) for the other (i.e. East/West). "
> 
> 
> Must be a different attic than mine.
> 
> 
> In mine I have cross beams that end at the start off the roof section.
> 
> 
> I could maybe place an antenna against the pitched roof section but I would not be able to place it against a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> -DonB2



The right side of our house is higher than the left side of our house. But the attic runs the entire length.


----------



## Lee L

I have also noticed the crazy bass in WTVDs 11.1 signal. When Dancing With the Stars was on it sounded liek a disco in our living room and every time someone brushed a mike or something, I could hear it. Usually, my dogs would leave the room it was so loud.


----------



## DonB2

SugarBowl ,


Well in that case I best look for your style house when I move!!


It sounds like a salt box style but I am no expert.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

Interesting in that reception appears to have improved this week. Even my mobile Sirius has improved.


-DonB2


----------



## halljb

Here are the screen shots of the odd bars in the WTVD signal. It shows up on both network and local programming and via OTA and QAM. These are resized to 480p, but they still show the problem well.


I put arrows in this shot to show the edges where it starts










Here it is on local programming










I pumped up the brightness in this one to enhance the pattern. This was just a black field in the background










Some odd bands going through it in this one










This one shows how it changes color with the image. The lines are similar to her hair color right next to her, but are more reddish on the darker background.










Any WTVD engineers reading?


----------



## DonB2

halljb .


Those are exactly the bars that I am seeing.


Thanks,


-DonB2


----------



## HDMe2

halljb,


GREAT job on the captures. Very clearly illustrates what I have been seeing since last Thursday. Could have been happening before that, but I first noticed during game 1 of the NBA finals last week (yes, I have been watching!)


Incidentally, I have noticed today that my WTVD OTA is having more breakups (multipath perhaps) problems than usual. I haven't done anything to my antenna configuration, but I know we have had weather in the area so I've been waiting for the skies to clear before worrying too much.


Glad to see others are seeing the "banding".. I also see, like in one of your captures, sometimes a semi-rounded pattern in there... makes me wonder if a logo or something is being half-masked in there from somewhere else.


Hopefully someone is around here from WTVD who can look into it. I'm still pretty sure if I called them about this they would think I was crazy or something trying to describe it.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting in that reception appears to have improved this week. Even my mobile Sirius has improved.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



ohhh don't tell me that, I was thinking I finally got my antenna in an acceptable spot!

Salem


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> halljb,
> 
> 
> GREAT job on the captures. Very clearly illustrates what I have been seeing since last Thursday. Could have been happening before that, but I first noticed during game 1 of the NBA finals last week (yes, I have been watching!)
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I have noticed today that my WTVD OTA is having more breakups (multipath perhaps) problems than usual. I haven't done anything to my antenna configuration, but I know we have had weather in the area so I've been waiting for the skies to clear before worrying too much.
> 
> 
> Glad to see others are seeing the "banding".. I also see, like in one of your captures, sometimes a semi-rounded pattern in there... makes me wonder if a logo or something is being half-masked in there from somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone is around here from WTVD who can look into it. I'm still pretty sure if I called them about this they would think I was crazy or something trying to describe it.



E-mail their engineering department your screen captures, along with confirmation that others are seeing it as well.


Yes, it's still there today.


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> E-mail their engineering department your screen captures, along with confirmation that others are seeing it as well.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's still there today.



I emailed them right after I posted here. No response yet unfortunately.


----------



## posg

Nobody has mentioned that WLFL and WRDC dropped the grey sidesbars, so I will.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nobody has mentioned that WLFL and WRDC dropped the grey sidesbars, so I will.



I don't watch WRDC much... but I did notice on WLFL. Since it is repeat season now, I am not watching as much OTA TV as usual so I wasn't sure if this was an experiment or a permanent change on their part.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, looks like the only way I'll know for sure is to do the install then. Unless someone knows someone who can tell me whether I can get the digital versions of 2 - 76 based on my address.
> 
> 
> As for the interactive guide, the Series 3 has a guide. I really don't need another.



With 2 cablecards in my S3 and TWC Apex, I get analog versions of channels under 100. You can verify this several ways... 1) When you record one of these channels, you are offered a 'quality' option and 2) the 'signal strength' function doesnt work on those channels.


----------



## ENDContra

I kinda liked the gray bars (both on the two Sinclair channels as well as when FOX50 had them). If something was in SD with black bars that wasnt supposed to be, I easily knew whether it was on the network end or a local issue.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With 2 cablecards in my S3 and TWC Apex, I get analog versions of channels under 100. You can verify this several ways... 1) When you record one of these channels, you are offered a 'quality' option and 2) the 'signal strength' function doesnt work on those channels.



I was wondering when you were going to pipe up. I thought I'd remembered that you got an S3 pretty early. The analog channels are hard to watch, but if I'm not gonna get the digital versions with a digital package I'll just drop our digital service. I have an OTA antenna for the HD stuff, so there isn't much we watch on cable anyway. I'll just hold tight and hope that either TWC makes the digital simulcasts available to cable card users or someone comes up with a solution for the SDV conundrum.


----------



## DonB2

I am still noticing break up on 11.1.


My Samsung STB latest model shows ten bars but while I am watching the show I see pixelization at same time.


COuld be evidence of multipath but not sure in this case as typically in the past when I had Multipath issues I would also see the signal strength drop off to 1 or 2 bars and than back up to ten.


I rotated the antenna slightly in the attic but I can only raise it about 6 inches more and than is only because it is presently in a position between roof rafters.


I am thinking about bending the corners of the 4228 chicken wire over to clear the rafters.


I need a stealth invisible antenna to put on the roof.


DonB2


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to pipe up. I thought I'd remembered that you got an S3 pretty early. The analog channels are hard to watch, but if I'm not gonna get the digital versions with a digital package I'll just drop our digital service. I have an OTA antenna for the HD stuff, so there isn't much we watch on cable anyway. I'll just hold tight and hope that either TWC makes the digital simulcasts available to cable card users or someone comes up with a solution for the SDV conundrum.



I believe they reason they didnt make them available was to avoid any 'takeaways' when SDV appears.


The S3 does a great job with Analog and the quality seem pretty good. Digital HD - TNTHD is about to get interesting with The Closer and a couple new summer series. I too am doing OTA for local's. That keeps me immune from any cablecard funny business (even though they have worked fine for quite some time now).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With 2 cablecards in my S3 and TWC Apex, I get analog versions of channels under 100. You can verify this several ways... 1) When you record one of these channels, you are offered a 'quality' option and 2) the 'signal strength' function doesnt work on those channels.



When I first installed a cable card on a second set, channels 2-77 were analog. Later they became digital (except channel 72) all by themselves.


What's interesting is that NOW all the TVs in my house are in audio sync, the SA8300 set, the CableCard set, AND interestingly, the analog set. This leads me to believe they're pushing exclusively digital all the way to the node, and unbundling the analog using a technology similar to Terrapix. All good signs that they are migrating the network to the true holy grail - SDV.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to pipe up. I thought I'd remembered that you got an S3 pretty early. The analog channels are hard to watch, but if I'm not gonna get the digital versions with a digital package I'll just drop our digital service. I have an OTA antenna for the HD stuff, so there isn't much we watch on cable anyway. I'll just hold tight and hope that either TWC makes the digital simulcasts available to cable card users or someone comes up with a solution for the SDV conundrum.



I thought you moved to the desert. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I first installed a cable card on a second set, channels 2-77 were analog. Later they became digital (except channel 72) all by themselves.
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that NOW all the TVs in my house are in audio sync, the SA8300 set, the CableCard set, AND interestingly, the analog set. This leads me to believe they're pushing exclusively digital all the way to the node, and unbundling the analog using a technology similar to Terrapix. All good signs that they are migrating the network to the true holy grail - SDV.



Interesting... they must like you more than they like me. I just rechecked several channels (under 100) and mine are all analog










One thing I would like to understand is how large an area is served by a 'node' and where are the bounderies. One thing I want to do is take my Tivo S3 to a friends house served by a different node and see if my dropout/pixelation problem on cable sourced digital channels persists.


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are the screen shots of the odd bars in the WTVD signal. It shows up on both network and local programming and via OTA and QAM.



halljb,

nice screen caps. I'm seeing the same thing (its the reason i checked this thread). Its real annoying, but comforting to know others are seeing it too and its not a problem with my setup.


my channel 9 looks fine, but 211 has the lines.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought you moved to the desert. Don't say I didn't warn you.



Yea, that didn't work out. The wife and house were still here, so I came back. Mostly just to annoy folks in this thread.










Sounds like a bit of a crap shot when it comes to the digital channels below 100 with the cablecards. If someone at TWC could actually tell me something useful I might pay the $43 install fee and get the digital package again. Until then I'll be happy with what I have.


----------



## DonB2

Well my ATSC OTA reception has been pretty good as of late. Not sure what has changed as I have not moved the attic antenna in awhile.


Watched a HD movie on I think it was 28.1 and reception was great.




-DonB2


----------



## halljb

WTVD never responded to me, but I didn't notice those lines on my ABC recording last night. Is it fixed for everyone?


----------



## jspENC

I've been picking up WTVD lately way down east, and the lines aren't there, so they must have fixed it. It's strange that I can get WRDC and WTVD the best, then FOX 50.1-- I hardly ever lock in on WRAL or WNCN, and never lock CW 22


----------



## KzY

Well it looks like TWC's navigator has arrived on new DVR boxes in Raleigh. The box is a Sci Atl 8300 HDC and it came pre-loaded with Navigator on it. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. What I'm most concerned about is the ability to connect an eSATA drive to it. I haven't tried that yet, but I do have one connected to a Passport 8300 DVR box. It is slow to respond to button presses. I'll post again after I play with it some more.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WTVD never responded to me, but I didn't notice those lines on my ABC recording last night. Is it fixed for everyone?



I don't see the lines anymore here either. I'll have to keep a watch, but for the moment it seems to be back to normal. I guess they must have found something.


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it looks like TWC's navigator has arrived on new DVR boxes in Raleigh. The box is a Sci Atl 8300 HDC and it came pre-loaded with Navigator on it. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. What I'm most concerned about is the ability to connect an eSATA drive to it. I haven't tried that yet, but I do have one connected to a Passport 8300 DVR box. It is slow to respond to button presses. I'll post again after I play with it some more.




Indeed they have, I just got mine today when I got my cable set up in my new apartment. They take forever and about 5 tries to initialize when they are first plugged in and it is a little slow to respond, then again the passport boxes weren't incredibly fast themselves. I don't understand why they can't make boxes that immediately respond to button presses, that can't be too hard.

*Edit:* _Hey, stop distracting me, I forgot to post what I came here to ask haha. This is my first experience with HD here and I've noticed while watching seemingly any channel, though I haven't watched much SD today so I don't know if it does it there too, but every so often my screen flickers and the audio goes out for a few seconds. Does anyone know about this? Is this an HDMI connection issue or a TWC issue? I know it's not the LCD because I use this with my computer and my 360 and it works fine. I might call TWC up tomorrow if it keeps doing it. I'm kind of annoyed that they took the boxing for the cable box including the component cables. I hooked it to HDMI that I yanked out of my 360 temporarily because that was easier than hooking up the component cables, but now I want to hook it up with component so I can get both and they took it! Guess I'll have to go buy one._


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it looks like TWC's navigator has arrived on new DVR boxes in Raleigh. The box is a Sci Atl 8300 HDC and it came pre-loaded with Navigator on it. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. What I'm most concerned about is the ability to connect an eSATA drive to it. I haven't tried that yet, but I do have one connected to a Passport 8300 DVR box. It is slow to respond to button presses. I'll post again after I play with it some more.



Is this going to be pushed down to existing 8300HD boxes, and if so when?


----------



## KzY

Not every channel can be recorded and pause and rewind live TV. It seems to be random. I changed the channel to MOJO and no time meter appeared at the bottom of the screen. I was unable to record, pause or rewind the channel. I changed it off and back again and it worked. Did it again and it didn't work. VS wouldn't work at all. What crappy software.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see the lines anymore here either. I'll have to keep a watch, but for the moment it seems to be back to normal. I guess they must have found something.



Seems to be back.


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems to be back.



They sure are. This sucks.


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not every channel can be recorded and pause and rewind live TV. It seems to be random. I changed the channel to MOJO and no time meter appeared at the bottom of the screen. I was unable to record, pause or rewind the channel. I changed it off and back again and it worked. Did it again and it didn't work. VS wouldn't work at all. What crappy software.



Yeah, I saw that with MOJO yesterday too. I thought it was just a no record flag on the station or perhaps the show. Are you sure it's random and sometimes shows work and others don't? I'll test it out more myself as well. Other than MOJO I haven't noticed any other channels yet.


----------



## AJerman

I'm having the same problem on Discovery HD right now watching "Risk Takers", just some basic network show that shouldn't have any protection on it I wouldn't think. Also, as it just changed over to another show, American Chopper, it still won't record, so I don't think it's just the show. I think I'll call up TWC and see if they've been having reports of this happening.


Also, to elaborate on my flicker, I just realized that it seemed like the same flicker you get when the box goes between different output modes. It hasn't happened recently but next time I'll see if it drops the mode or something. Could that be signal related?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems to be back.



I just checked my WTVD... and I don't see the lines, but I do see something. It is not the same as before, and not quite as obvious... almost like that quadrant of the screen is being compressed more, and has more pixelizing... I wonder if their "solution" to the lines was to crank up the compression?


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just checked my WTVD... and I don't see the lines, but I do see something. It is not the same as before, and not quite as obvious... almost like that quadrant of the screen is being compressed more, and has more pixelizing... I wonder if their "solution" to the lines was to crank up the compression?



I hadn't really paid much attention to this conversation until now, but I definitely have the lines and they're pretty bad. In the screen cap they looked really faint but they are very noticeable for me.


----------



## larc919

Both of these seem stuck in as an afterthought at 113.1 and 113.4 respectively, but with no digital info available to identify either the stations or programs. Other HD channel locations such as WUNC and WRAL have that info available.


I like having the digital data since my QAM tuner would then remap 113.1 to 11.1 and 113.4 to 50.1.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both of these seem stuck in as an afterthought at 113.1 and 113.4 respectively, but with no digital info available to identify either the stations or programs. Other HD channel locations such as WUNC and WRAL have that info available.
> 
> 
> I like having the digital data since my QAM tuner would then remap 113.1 to 11.1 and 113.4 to 50.1.



Since both WTVD and WRAZ are 720p rather than 1080i and require less bandwidth, they are being multiplexed together on a single QAM channel (113) and by doing so, TWC is not passing through the original virtual channel mapping as originally transmitted by the station. That's why they don't show up as 11.1/2/3 and 50.1/2/3.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since both WTVD and WRAZ are 720p rather than 1080i and require less bandwidth, they are being multiplexed together on a single QAM channel (113) and by doing so, TWC is not passing through the original virtual channel mapping as originally transmitted by the station. That's why they don't show up as 11.1/2/3 and 50.1/2/3.



Thanks for the info. Sorry to hear TWC is "shorting" its QAM customers. WTVD and WRAZ digital channels were all being remapped to their OTA location designations as recently as two or three months ago. When they suddenly disappeared from my lineup and I rescanned channels, they showed up at their current locations.


Since TWC has a more active history of taking away than of giving, I really don't expect they'll make corrections.


----------



## JonathanBishop

Hi, I just got my first HDTV in the Raleigh area and have TWC digital cable. I scanned the channels without a cable box and came up with a lot of digital channels. They appear to be the broadcast stations in HD, but I'm confused about a couple of things.


The TWC website says that you have to have a digital cable box with HD enabled to receive HD programming from them, but I seem to be getting it even without a cable box. How is this possible and am I supposed to be receiving these channels? I ask because I went out and purchased an antenna because I was planning on lowering my cable package down to their basic/standard plan and getting rid of the digital cable box, but when I did the cable channel search it had HD channels. If I lower my plan, will I lose these HD channnels?


Also, I can't seem to find a list of all of the channels and what they are anywhere. For instance, TWC says that ABC HD is channel 211, but I get it on 113-1 at 720p and antennaweb says it's 11.1. Is there a list of all the channels that someone could link me?


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonathanBishop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TWC website says that you have to have a digital cable box with HD enabled to receive HD programming from them, but I seem to be getting it even without a cable box. How is this possible and am I supposed to be receiving these channels? I ask because I went out and purchased an antenna because I was planning on lowering my cable package down to their basic/standard plan and getting rid of the digital cable box, but when I did the cable channel search it had HD channels. If I lower my plan, will I lose these HD channnels?



Nope! I subscribe to TWC basic only and get all the local HD channels via the QAM tuner in my HDTV. Those channels are carried "in the clear." My understanding is that it has to do with the FCC "Must Carry" ruling.


> Quote:
> Also, I can't seem to find a list of all of the channels and what they are anywhere. For instance, TWC says that ABC HD is channel 211, but I get it on 113-1 at 720p and antennaweb says it's 11.1. Is there a list of all the channels that someone could link me?



There's a link for Durham in the first message of this thread that's similar to the Raleigh TWC channel setup. You're getting WTVD on channel 113.1 because TWC is not including the digital broadcast signal that would remap it to 11.1. Same for WRAZ. It shows at 113.4 rather than 50.1 as it should.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonathanBishop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just got my first HDTV in the Raleigh area and have TWC digital cable. I scanned the channels without a cable box and came up with a lot of digital channels. They appear to be the broadcast stations in HD, but I'm confused about a couple of things.
> 
> 
> The TWC website says that you have to have a digital cable box with HD enabled to receive HD programming from them, but I seem to be getting it even without a cable box. How is this possible and am I supposed to be receiving these channels? I ask because I went out and purchased an antenna because I was planning on lowering my cable package down to their basic/standard plan and getting rid of the digital cable box, but when I did the cable channel search it had HD channels. If I lower my plan, will I lose these HD channnels?
> 
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find a list of all of the channels and what they are anywhere. For instance, TWC says that ABC HD is channel 211, but I get it on 113-1 at 720p and antennaweb says it's 11.1. Is there a list of all the channels that someone could link me?



You can get the network HD channels without a cable box, but Time Warner will not tell you which channel they are on and they may get moved to a different channel assignment occasionally.


----------



## DonB2

Are both 4.1 ATSC and 4 NTSC UHF channels? Are they both located on the same transmit antenna at Chapel Hill?


I find it interesting how good a analog picture I can get for 4 (PBS) but 4.1 ATSC basically requires me to put up a antenna just for 4.1 and I still get weak reception issues.


-DonB2


----------



## pyedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are both 4.1 ATSC and 4 NTSC UHF channels? Are they both located on the same transmit antenna at Chapel Hill?
> 
> -DonB2



4 is VHF and 4.1 is UHF - both on the same tower.


VHF low doesn't seem to be nearly as directional as UHF - at least using my current antenna setup.


----------



## Scooper

yes - 4.1 is on channel 59. I have to rotate my antennas to get either of them clearly - I can often get Roanoke Rapids (both analog and digtal - 36 analog / 39 digital) as well as 4/59.


----------



## DonB2

"4 is VHF and 4.1 is UHF - both on the same tower.


VHF low doesn't seem to be nearly as directional as UHF - at least using my current antenna setup. "


Interesting, isn't low VHF one of the areas that is being sold eventually?


-DoNb2


----------



## HDMe2

With similar equipment and signal levels, VHF will travel farther than UHF. So coming from the same tower, if 4 and 59 are the same signal levels at the tower, people will get channel 4 farther away than channel 59.


----------



## DonB2

Another thing I noticed last night. I think the call letters are WLFL 22


Anyway the analog antenna is off 1010 while the digital antenna is at the Garner farm.


I would have thought they would be at the same location.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

Back history when Capital Broadcasting was getting ready to build their new antennas for ATSC - they selected a design that allows at least 6 antennas on it - if you drive east on I-40, you can see the WRAL "candlebra" as the tower that has the "big top". Since "everybody knows" that it is easier if most of the transmitters are at the same location, the Sinclair stations (WRDC and WLFL) put the 28 analog and both of their digital antennas on the WRAL tower as well. WTVD and WNCN have their own towers out there within .5 mile.


----------



## DonB2

Scooper ,


Thanks for the History lesson. BTW- Could you pass this lesson on to 4.1????











-DonB2


----------



## posg

10:50 PM 06/26/07 WTVD-11.1 - No Lines


----------



## AJerman

All the digital locals went out just now on TWC digital cable. That includes the SD and HD channels, as well as the special channels like weather, but not the analog stations of the same channels. It happened at exactly 1am and happened to all the channels so I assume TWC is up to something.

*Edit:* _Hmm, weird, they're all acting a bit weird. I was watching Conan when NBC went dead, ABC works most of the time, sometimes with up to a 5-10 second black delay before it starts, others it just doesn't. Who knows what' they're playing with. *shrug*_

*Edit 2:* _Actually, I'm seeing it on some other channels too so maybe it isn't just locals. All the analog channels seem to work though. Oh well, it doesn't really matter too much. It's time for me to be asleep anyway._


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not every channel can be recorded and pause and rewind live TV. It seems to be random. I changed the channel to MOJO and no time meter appeared at the bottom of the screen. I was unable to record, pause or rewind the channel. I changed it off and back again and it worked. Did it again and it didn't work. VS wouldn't work at all. What crappy software.



Hey KzY, I just got off the phone with TWC and they claim that this was a software issue and the update should have been pushed out as of today (perhaps the issues I was experiencing last night). So try it out and see if you're still having any trouble and I'll do the same when I get home. If you do have issues I'd try a full system reset (yay 5 minute boot up) then check once more. Hopefully this will fix the recording issues, and he actually said the new software may fix my issues with the signal dropping from 1080i to other modes and back fast enough just to flicker the screen and kill my sound for a few seconds (which my tv does as you change modes).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Has anyone here using Winders Vista 64 found a work-a-round for NBC-17 missing from the Microsoft database? I know a couple have reported this, but I don't know if anyone has found a way to enter us manually, or if an update to their database exists. Any "helpful" suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## AJerman

What do you mean by the Microsoft database? I don't know what you're talking a bout but I have Vista 64 if you need someone to figure something out for you.


----------



## HDMe2

Last time I looked (late last night) WTVD 11.1 OTA looked fine to me. Maybe they fixed it for real this time!


----------



## jspENC

I'm watching WTVD HD right now. No lines.


----------



## ENDContra

Whats the deal with FOX50 HD? I can get the two subchannels fine, but the HD channel has been out since at least last night, both on my DVR and via my PC QAM tuner.


----------



## Scooper

Don't know whatcha talking about, Willis - working fine here....


----------



## jerry birdwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats the deal with FOX50 HD? I can get the two subchannels fine, but the HD channel has been out since at least last night, both on my DVR and via my PC QAM tuner.



See Asheville-Greenville experience with Fox here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...page=419&pp=10


----------



## ENDContra

Yeah after I posted that I saw it was coming in...but only for about 5 or so minutes, then it froze up...so it comes and goes. Flip away and back again and it will be gray screen...try again and you will get broadcast for a few minutes.


^Not sure what that has to do with FOX50 in Durham...the issues they seem to be having appear to be completely unrelated, considering its a completely different affiliate.


----------



## SugarBowl

so is anyone getting a new time warner cable box this week with the required cablecard installed?


----------



## richwoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so is anyone getting a new time warner cable box this week with the required cablecard installed?



As a TW employee, I volunteered to test one of the HD-DVR boxes before they got rolled out to customers. Since it is working just fine, I'm keeping it. No noticeable differences between this one and the 8300 I already had. Supposedly has more memory (not storage) but I can't say that I've noticed it.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richwoy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a TW employee, I volunteered to test one of the HD-DVR boxes before they got rolled out to customers. Since it is working just fine, I'm keeping it. No noticeable differences between this one and the 8300 I already had. Supposedly has more memory (not storage) but I can't say that I've noticed it.



Is it a different model? All the cable boxes i've had in the past 3 years have had a card slot on the front panel.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it a different model? All the cable boxes i've had in the past 3 years have had a card slot on the front panel.



There is a slot.. but I don't think its a cable-card slot. (on the 8300).


I haven't kept track (on Dish now).. but has the deadline arrived, where cable companies must allow you to buy your own DVR? (ie. not be tied to their one and only offering)


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but has the deadline arrived, where cable companies must allow you to buy your own DVR? (ie. not be tied to their one and only offering)



As of 7/1/07 (yesterday), cable companies are not allowed to deploy a box with integrated security unless that box was deployed at least once before 7/1/07.


----------



## richwoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it a different model? All the cable boxes i've had in the past 3 years have had a card slot on the front panel.



it is now known as the 8300 HD-DVDC.


----------



## holl_ands

Make that "SA8300HDC DVR"....the "C" was added to indicate that

it now uses Multi-Stream CableCARD (M-CARD, in rear PCMCIA slot):
http://www.scientificatlanta.com/cus...ce/7008360.pdf


----------



## Lukass

Hi all, I am moving into my first house and have decided to drop digital cable. I have a HDTV with an integrated QAM tuner, so my question is: If I drop cable TV altogether and just go with RoadRunner, will I still have access to the QAM HDs? Or do I have to at least maintain basic TWC Cable?


I'm sort of a QAM newbie, so any help or advice would be very helpful. I've searched the thread, but haven't really found the info I've requested..


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scooper

I think you have to maintain basic cable (lifeline). But I'm not a cable sub at this time, so,I'm not the expert.


----------



## EricRobins

I currently live in Northern Virginia and will be moving to the Raleigh area (probably Cary or somewhere thereabouts) and have been a D* subscriber for 7 years, and it would take ALOT to convince me to switch cable. I am looking for advice on a HT install company.


My current system includes a 50" plasma (which I think I have to sell with the house







), a HD-Tivo (HR10-250) and a SD D* Tivo (with a roof-top OTA antenna), in a kind of "home-made" home-run system with a component switching AV receiver (no HDMI switching) and Universal IR/RF remote control system.


I am hoping to have a similar system installed in the new house, along with a few sets in different rooms.


Can anyone provide recommendations for HT companies to use and/or avoid?


----------



## AJerman

Are the actually rolling out the 8300HDCs to current subscribers to update them? I was under the impression that they didn't have to replace current subscriber boxes, just that all new ones had to be CableCARD.


I got one myself about 2 weeks ago when I moved into my apartment and I can't complain I suppose. As richwoy said, it works just about the same as previous boxes, which granted isn't great, but it does the job I suppose.


----------



## opie168

I got one the other day also and I must say it did take me a little bit to get used to comming from the regular 8300HD. There was a little delay in the box from when you mad a command at certain times and the dvr was a little different in the way it works.


I did btw notice that the clearity is a little better with the new box. It could be just me but I think it looks a little better, esp. TNTHD which is notorious for horrid quality. I watched the entire race sunday and it was as crisp as espnhd!!


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lukass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am moving into my first house and have decided to drop digital cable. I have a HDTV with an integrated QAM tuner, so my question is: If I drop cable TV altogether and just go with RoadRunner, will I still have access to the QAM HDs? Or do I have to at least maintain basic TWC Cable?
> 
> 
> I'm sort of a QAM newbie, so any help or advice would be very helpful. I've searched the thread, but haven't really found the info I've requested..
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



yes, you will most likely still be able to watch clear QAM television channels. afaik, they don't physically filter the QAM frequencies since they are shared with the cable modem. the analog channels will be physically filtered, but not the digital. that's the way it worked in the past for me. though there is no guarantee of course.


----------



## Lollan

I am moving to Cary in August and wanted to see if you guys could recommend a service for a first time HD user. All I know for sure that I really want is Discovery HD and I'd like to get whatever channel plays the Canes games when they come back on in HD, other than that, I'm not too informed on the HD channels available. Also, are the bundle packages with Internet any good? It would be for 4 people so I'd like to get around 5MB minimum.


Thanks!


----------



## Gastric

I currently only have Road Runner at my house. Yet I get most of 2-25 analog channels when hooking my TV to the cable outlet in my family room. I'm assuming this is what you'd normally get when paying for the $12.95 plan. I purchased a new HDTV which should arrive Monday and I'm assuming I'll enjoy those same channels plus all of the HD channels as well.


Unfortunately I'd already purchased a Channel Master 4228 and spend a few hours fishing 100' of RG6 from my attic to my crawlspace. I could have done without that experience. But I foolishly didn't try plugging in my TV to the cable outlet until happening upon this forum.


Go AVS forum!


----------



## halljb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone here using Winders Vista 64 found a work-a-round for NBC-17 missing from the Microsoft database? I know a couple have reported this, but I don't know if anyone has found a way to enter us manually, or if an update to their database exists. Any "helpful" suggestions will be appreciated.



17 has been hosed in their database for years. Maybe someone at the station could complain to them










I just noticed you mentioned you wanted this for Vista. I don't know if it's the same process, but here is the fix for MCE 2005. If this doesn't work, I'm sure the answer is somewhere on thegreenbutton.com though.


Here is the workaround (from http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/1/1...howThread.aspx ):


You will need the physical and major channel numbers. This can be found under www.antennaweb.org .


1. Find the file "atscchannels.xml" using the search tool. This is a hidden file, so you will need to check that option. I found it in C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\Microsoft\\eHome\\EPG\\prefs


2. Edit the file with Notepad and remove the lines with incorrect physical channel numbers. Save.


3. Start media center and go to settings - guide - Add missing channels.


4. Add the channels back in with the correct physical numbers.


5. Click done to save. You should see the channels in the signal strength screen. Check it to insure good signal.


6. The channels should be in your guide listing and your live TV.



Basically these steps will create a file called atscprefs.xml that overrides atscchannels.xml (where the MS guide populates). All subchannels go into atscprefs, but you can also use it to override bad channel info from MS for the major channels. You can edit the file directly (if it exists already) rather than adding the channel through the UI if you want.


----------



## SugarBowl

new cablecard page at TW.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...cablecard.html 



hmm.. there is no longer a mention of the $43 install fee.


----------



## AJerman

Alright, I'm trying to figure out if this a problem with my box (the new 8300HDC with the CableCARD in it), the line to my house, or just all of the area (or even nationwide). If anyone else is watching the baseball All Star game on Fox in HD, is the signal horrible and not working half the time? I can get the analog signal for Fox, and I can get the digital SD signal, but the HD signal just keeps giving me trouble. It seems like I can get it every so often, and it goes out when I flip channels and come back. The box says 480i when Fox broadcasts in 720p for HD, so obviously it's not getting anything at all. I've had trouble tuning local stations on digital before once or twice, I'm not sure if this is common or if I need to get TWC out here to take a look.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm trying to figure out if this a problem with my box (the new 8300HDC with the CableCARD in it), the line to my house, or just all of the area (or even nationwide). If anyone else is watching the baseball All Star game on Fox in HD, is the signal horrible and not working half the time? I can get the analog signal for Fox, and I can get the digital SD signal, but the HD signal just keeps giving me trouble. It seems like I can get it every so often, and it goes out when I flip channels and come back. The box says 480i when Fox broadcasts in 720p for HD, so obviously it's not getting anything at all. I've had trouble tuning local stations on digital before once or twice, I'm not sure if this is common or if I need to get TWC out here to take a look.



Intermittent issues (at least locally). I switched to OTA and it doesn't seem to be as bad, but still has breakups.


Jeff


----------



## SugarBowl

My OTA signal was losing audio about every 3 seconds.


----------



## zim2dive

(credit to SatelliteGuys.com)


7 new channels for Dish HD...


Next up some new NATIONAL HD Channels to announce... (yes I know the press release to which I was hinting too since last night just came came out)


First up is MHD (Requires AT100 and Dish HD package)

Next up is Discover HD (Requires AT100 and Dish HD package)

Next up is Learning Channel HD (Requires AT100 and Dish HD package)

And now announced is Animal Planet HD (Requires AT200 plus DishHD package)

Now is The Science Channel in HD (Requires AT250 and Dish HD package)

Next is GolfHD and VersusHD which will be sharing a channel (it comes this way) (Requires AT250 and Dish HD package)

Next up is History Channel HD Which launches September 1st (Requires AT100 and Dish HD package)


(the Discovery HD channel appears to be an HD mirror of the SD channel.. Dish already has Discovery Theater HD... tho I'm not familiar with the details of how they differ...


Edit: I believe these are due Aug/Sept timeframe)

Mike


----------



## DonB2

"I currently only have Road Runner at my house. Yet I get most of 2-25 analog channels when hooking my TV to the cable outlet in my family room. I'm assuming this is what you'd normally get when paying for the $12.95 plan. I purchased a new HDTV which should arrive Monday and I'm assuming I'll enjoy those same channels plus all of the HD channels as well.


Unfortunately I'd already purchased a Channel Master 4228 and spend a few hours fishing 100' of RG6 from my attic to my crawlspace. I could have done without that experience. But I foolishly didn't try plugging in my TV to the cable outlet until happening upon this forum.


Go AVS forum! "


Things may be different in Rochester but I think here in Raleigh you will only get the HD versions of the Broadcast channels via the $12.95 plan. You will not get the digital version of the rest of the 25 choices. You will just get the analog version at present.


However people do get a few samplings of other HD channels but it is not consistant.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho

Has anybody else noticed that the program information for WRAZ 50-x is missing? As of last night, my TV just says "DTV Program" for that channel.


Drew


----------



## rpertusio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halljb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 17 has been hosed in their database for years. Maybe someone at the station could complain to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you mentioned you wanted this for Vista. I don't know if it's the same process, but here is the fix for MCE 2005. If this doesn't work, I'm sure the answer is somewhere on thegreenbutton.com though.
> 
> 
> Here is the workaround (from http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/1/1...howThread.aspx ):
> 
> 
> You will need the physical and major channel numbers. This can be found under www.antennaweb.org .
> 
> 
> 1. Find the file "atscchannels.xml" using the search tool. This is a hidden file, so you will need to check that option. I found it in C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Application Data\\Microsoft\\eHome\\EPG\\prefs
> 
> 
> 2. Edit the file with Notepad and remove the lines with incorrect physical channel numbers. Save.
> 
> 
> 3. Start media center and go to settings - guide - Add missing channels.
> 
> 
> 4. Add the channels back in with the correct physical numbers.
> 
> 
> 5. Click done to save. You should see the channels in the signal strength screen. Check it to insure good signal.
> 
> 
> 6. The channels should be in your guide listing and your live TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically these steps will create a file called atscprefs.xml that overrides atscchannels.xml (where the MS guide populates). All subchannels go into atscprefs, but you can also use it to override bad channel info from MS for the major channels. You can edit the file directly (if it exists already) rather than adding the channel through the UI if you want.


*halljb*,
In step 1, Vista users can find the "atscchannels.xml" file in:

C:\\ProgramData\\Microsoft\\eHome\\EPG\\prefs\\


I can't verify if the same procedure works on Vista... but at least I was able to locate where the file is for Vista users.


(I found this post from another thread here at AVS Forum.)


Thanks,

- Ryan Pertusio


AutumnWave Technical Support

OnAir Solution North America
http://www.autumnwave.com/


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that the program information for WRAZ 50-x is missing? As of last night, my TV just says "DTV Program" for that channel.
> 
> 
> Drew



via what service?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> via what service?



Should have been more clear: There is no program info via PSIP.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Should have been more clear: There is no program info via PSIP.
> 
> 
> Drew



OTA or QAM ?


----------



## Scooper

OTA

I see alot of these also


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA or QAM ?



OTA.


With the impending demise of the Zap2It guide data for MythTV, I was browsing the OTA channels using my TV's ATSC tuner looking to see how good the EIT/PSIP guide data was. It looks like it sucks. I thought the FCC mandated that the stations provide at least 12 hours of data..


Drew


----------



## Gastric

I have a new VIZIO VU32L LCD TV with ATSC/QAM tuner connected to my cable wall jack ala Time Warner. I get a ton of channels with a variety of duplicated analog/digitals that I'm still weed weeding out but I do get a ton of channels without even plugging in the cable box using the built-in tuner.


However, I'm not pulling the cable guide and noticed a variety of the channels don't have program data. The TV's only been connected 24 hours so maybe it needs to take longer to properly sync with the system? Or maybe it just isn't going to happen? Anyone have any specific experience to share?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new VIZIO VU32L LCD TV with ATSC/QAM tuner connected to my cable wall jack ala Time Warner. I get a ton of channels with a variety of duplicated analog/digitals that I'm still weed weeding out but I do get a ton of channels without even plugging in the cable box using the built-in tuner.
> 
> 
> However, I'm not pulling the cable guide and noticed a variety of the channels don't have program data. The TV's only been connected 24 hours so maybe it needs to take longer to properly sync with the system? Or maybe it just isn't going to happen? Anyone have any specific experience to share?



I don't think you'll get any program data for the analog channels ever. For the digital ones, there is no "syncing." The PSIP data is either there or it isn't. What you have is what you're going to get unless something changes at TWC.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new VIZIO VU32L LCD TV with ATSC/QAM tuner connected to my cable wall jack ala Time Warner. I get a ton of channels with a variety of duplicated analog/digitals that I'm still weed weeding out but I do get a ton of channels without even plugging in the cable box using the built-in tuner.
> 
> 
> However, I'm not pulling the cable guide and noticed a variety of the channels don't have program data. The TV's only been connected 24 hours so maybe it needs to take longer to properly sync with the system? Or maybe it just isn't going to happen? Anyone have any specific experience to share?



With an antenna, you'll get much more information about each digital station (guide, callletters, program descriptions) , but not with TW cable.


----------



## jspENC

I think I'm probably the farthest poster from Raleigh on here who picks up these channels. I've been getting all the main channels every night except for PBS. I've been getting DT program on FOX 50 also.


WRAL x 2

WTVD x3

WNCN x3

WLFL-CW22 HD

WRDC

WRAZ- x3


----------



## Scooper

jspENC - There is probably a WUNC satellite near your location - they have the state pretty well covered - try getting the one near Greenville / Washington.


----------



## jspENC

I get all my local channels in addition to those I listed I should have said. I get two UNC stations here. WUNJ from Wilmington and WUNM from Jacksonville. (Trenton actually)


I get these channels all the time...

WWAY x2

WITN x2

WFXI

WNCT & CW

WCTI & ENC-TV

WUNM x5

WSFX & The Tube

WPXU x4 Mynetwork/qubo/IONLife/Worship

WUNJx5

I also get WECT most evenings/mornings. Their signal is pointed to the west away from here. People just one county west of me (Duplin) get all these channels from all three markets all the time! Raleigh/Wilmington/Greenville-New Bern-Jacksonville-Morehead City


----------



## Sgupta19

I am very new at this HD thing so forgive me for the stupid questions. I am recently about to buy a Samsung 37" HDTV 720p. It has all the tuners built in. I plan to just plug it in and get the basic cable package. My question was, is it required to get an antenna or will the reception be any better with an antenna? Also what antenna is the best (and cheapest)? I will be located in UNC like right off franklin street.


Thanks!


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sgupta19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question was, is it required to get an antenna or will the reception be any better with an antenna?



You'll be able to get all the local HD channels via your QAM tuner that you would pick up OTA using an antenna unless you plan on getting an antenna strong enough to bring in Triad stations. In any event, the QAM tuner should get PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW and MyTV. Pic quality should be at least as good as with an antenna.


----------



## Sgupta19

is it true though that OTA HD is better or just as good as HD you would get from a TWC box (which is what my dad has)?


----------



## jspENC

OTA is in most cases better. Some cable companies compress the original signal. I use Directv with an antenna for locals.


----------



## Gastric

And apparently based on my current testing and replies here OTA gives you channel data and guide data which you won't get by plugging your TV's tuner directly into a Time Warner cable. I'm assuming renting a CableCard would correct the guide issue.


----------



## holl_ands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And apparently based on my current testing and replies here OTA gives you channel data and guide data which you won't get by plugging your TV's tuner directly into a Time Warner cable. I'm assuming renting a CableCard would correct the guide issue.



One-way CableCARD HDTV & TiVo3 don't support interactive guide found in STB/DVR's.

However, it may improve the "virtual" channel mappings (e.g. "5.1" vice QAM channel.subchannel).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA is in most cases better. Some cable companies compress the original signal. I use Directv with an antenna for locals.



But not TWC. They pass the data through unmolested. In terms of picture quality, QAM with TWC is currently just as good as OTA. However, they do strip and mangle the PSIP data enough that my TV doesn't see the EIT guide data, and can't grok the channel remappings. In general, the EIT guide data you get from ATSC OTA broadcasts is flaky enough as to be useless. It can go for days with no data at all from some channels.


It would be great if somebody could figure out how to decode the guide data used by the TWC set-top boxes. I heard rumors that somebody (perhaps the makers of the HD Homerun) was trying to reverse engineer enough of the "open" cable standards to be able to use the guide data...


Drew


----------



## jspENC

My area is serviced by TW also, but they do not offer any of the neighboring markets local channels, except the analog version of two from Wilmington, and they are full of static.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But not TWC. They pass the data through unmolested. In terms of picture quality, QAM with TWC is currently just as good as OTA. However, they do strip and mangle the PSIP data enough that my TV doesn't see the EIT guide data, and can't grok the channel remappings. In general, the EIT guide data you get from ATSC OTA broadcasts is flaky enough as to be useless. It can go for days with no data at all from some channels.
> 
> 
> It would be great if somebody could figure out how to decode the guide data used by the TWC set-top boxes. I heard rumors that somebody (perhaps the makers of the HD Homerun) was trying to reverse engineer enough of the "open" cable standards to be able to use the guide data...
> 
> 
> Drew



I see guide data for 17.1 over QAM.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see guide data for 17.1 over QAM.



I don't, but maybe your TV is smarter than mine. I do think there is a general problem with TWC mangling the PSIP information, though. See the past threads about remapping not working for ABC and FOX on QAM ( 11-x and 50-x to 113-x).


Drew


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My area is serviced by TW also, but they do not offer any of the neighboring markets local channels, except the analog version of two from Wilmington, and they are full of static.



A friend of mine lives in Jacksonville and also complains about the lack of HD channels he can get on his QAM tuner. Only PBS, which has a Jacksonville outlet (WUNM), is available in HD.


Technically, the FCC "Must Carry" ruling does specify _local_ stations, and none of the commercial network affiliates TWC provides as part of its basic package is really local to Jacksonville.


----------



## Gastric

I've seen some other reports of audio/video sync issues. I'm experiencing some of those using QAM on my new Vizio 1080 LCD on digital channels. It might go to away if I change channels and go back to it (I think) but I need to do more troubleshooting. I don't have any other TV or equipment to test on at this time to narrow the issue down to the TV or signal. I see it most often on the channel for MyRDC which seems to be particularly prone to the problem though I believe I've seen it on other channels as well. Usually the sync is only off a fraction of a second, other times it's grossly out of sync and may be combined with picture macro blocking and artifacts.


----------



## VisionOn

I saw on the news yesterday that Verizon wanted to close a part of I-85 to lay some fiber optic cables under the road.

http://www.wral.com/traffic/story/1603362/ 


Is this an indicator of FiOS or just some regular cell phone infrastructure upgrading?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for all the suggestions. The viewer solved the issue, which was Microsoft has us listed on physical ch. 17 instead of ch. 55. It will be correct in two years though!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rpertusio* /forum/post/0
> 
> *halljb*,
> In step 1, Vista users can find the "atscchannels.xml" file in:
> 
> C:\\ProgramData\\Microsoft\\eHome\\EPG\\prefs\\
> 
> 
> I can't verify if the same procedure works on Vista... but at least I was able to locate where the file is for Vista users.
> 
> 
> (I found this post from another thread here at AVS Forum.)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Ryan Pertusio
> 
> 
> AutumnWave Technical Support
> 
> OnAir Solution North America
> http://www.autumnwave.com/


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw on the news yesterday that Verizon wanted to close a part of I-85 to lay some fiber optic cables under the road.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/traffic/story/1603362/
> 
> 
> Is this an indicator of FiOS or just some regular cell phone infrastructure upgrading?



I doubt it. I saw a story last week that even though Verizon bought enough NC legislatures to get a statewide franchise law passed that they have no plans to provide FIOS in NC until at least 2012 (I think the article said 2012).


It's probably just normal telephony trunk stuff or internet backbone upgrades. When you see Verizon trucks pulling fiber in your neighborhood *that* will be an indication.


----------



## esfb8zs

I have some Raleigh HD questions. I am new at this, so forgive me  My dad just bought a 55" Sony, and we want to get some HD going. I bought him an antenna, but not having the best of luck, he is in a townhouse, and we cannot get good reception the way the antenna needs to be pointed to get most of the channels in Raleigh.


If he has Road Runner installed, will the HD locals be on the line? Or if he subs to the 12.99 package of basics, will they be on there? I have Road Runner at my house, so we lugged the TV over here, and could only get a 2 of the networks in HD, PBS and one other. The rest were not there, even in SD digital. There were quite a few channels in SD in the 100.x range like Sundance, etc.


We are just trying to figure out if he can get the HD locals without subbing to the digital and HD package from Time Warner (he has satellite for most channels).


Any help would be appreciated!


Jay


----------



## WildBill

Jay, if he already has Road Runner likely enough if you can get a coax line with signal into the TV it will pick up practically the same channels as if he subscribed to the $13 basic package. The big plus is you will also get the digital channels including around 5-6 HD channels including ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, FOX, UPN.

Give it a shot, connect the wire to the TV and do a scan.


Welcome to the thread. I know 260+ pages of posts is a bit daunting but please also:

* Read the past 4-5 pages of posts. This same question has been asked and answered at least twice in the last 5 pages over the course of a few weeks. (and before that, and before that...etc)

* Learn how to use the SEARCH function. ESPECIALLY within a thread. Go to the top of this page and right above where posts begin, on the right side of the page is a 'Search this Thread' drop-down. Learn it, use it, love it.


Best of luck.


----------



## DonB2

"OTA.


With the impending demise of the Zap2It guide data for MythTV, I was browsing the OTA channels using my TV's ATSC tuner looking to see how good the EIT/PSIP guide data was. It looks like it sucks. I thought the FCC mandated that the stations provide at least 12 hours of data..


Drew "



I was wondering why no one ever jumped in when in the past I complained about lack of data on ATSC OTA.



Now I know why eveyone else was using Myth


-DonB2


----------



## Bama

Hello all, I have a question on what to do. A little back ground on my situation. I have been a TWC basic customer, receiving in the clear HD channels. I decided to picked up the new HD DVR STB and was given a promotional deal "promotional code C0???" for one year "what ever that is". And was told being I am a RR customer I would only pay an additional $7.95, so I was good with that. However after hooking up the HD DVR STB I have noticed I'm getting all HBO's, showtimes, HD tear, ect, ect..... I did not ask for any additional channels just a HD DVR. The question is, are any of you receiving all these channels as part of a promotion?


V/R


Bama


----------



## halljb

It generally takes a day or two for your box to figure out that you don't have those channels. Either that, or it's intentional on TWC's part to make you want them after getting a taste. Either way, in a few days you will stop getting them. It's been that way for me every time I get a new box.


----------



## Amp98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bama* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have a question on what to do. A little back ground on my situation. I have been a TWC basic customer, receiving in the clear HD channels. I decided to picked up the new HD DVR STB and was given a promotional deal "promotional code C0???" for one year "what ever that is". And was told being I am a RR customer I would only pay an additional $7.95, so I was good with that. However after hooking up the HD DVR STB I have noticed I'm getting all HBO's, showtimes, HD tear, ect, ect..... I did not ask for any additional channels just a HD DVR. The question is, are any of you receiving all these channels as part of a promotion?
> 
> 
> V/R
> 
> 
> Bama



I switched from a regular DVR box to a HD one and the same thing happened to me. I was able to get all of the HBO's, Showtime's, etc. That only lasted a few days and then I was back to getting what I pay for. I think they were trying to get me hooked on them so that when they were gone I would want to pay for them.


----------



## mythical_phenix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I saw a story last week that even though Verizon bought enough NC legislatures to get a statewide franchise law passed that they have no plans to provide FIOS in NC until at least 2012 (I think the article said 2012).
> 
> 
> It's probably just normal telephony trunk stuff or internet backbone upgrades. When you see Verizon trucks pulling fiber in your neighborhood *that* will be an indication.



Well that bites. I am moving to Chapel Hill from Bolton, MA, just as Verizon was FIOSing all the neighboring towns. I thought for sure I'd be able to get it here. I just hope this house I'm buying has a clear view of the southern sky. I forgot to write that into the P&S. Live and learn.

--


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythical_phenix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that bites. I am moving to Chapel Hill from Bolton, MA, just as Verizon was FIOSing all the neighboring towns. I thought for sure I'd be able to get it here. I just hope this house I'm buying has a clear view of the southern sky. I forgot to write that into the P&S. Live and learn.
> 
> --



Sorry, no such luck. If you don't have a decent view of the southern sky it might not be that bad. First, all our major networks (except PBS) are, in essence, broadcasting HD from one tower. You have a pretty good shot of getting all the network HD OTA with a reasonable antenna. In addition, Time Warner here isn't *that* bad, at least as long as you don't want to use a TiVo S3 or some other CableCard device (they're going to be pushing out SDV soon). Their quality is pretty good and the outage rate is much lower than when I had it 4 years ago.


Yes, I said something nice about TWC. No, it doesn't appear the apocalypse has come.


----------



## HDMe2

I don't know if I can describe this accurately, but something weird is going on with 17.1 HD. I am watching OTA during Jay Leno tonight. When the commercials come on and it kicks back to local commercials everything seems ok, but the national commercials and the Leno show itself has something funky going on.


Don Cheadle is on right now, and he looks semi-transparent! Its almost like the background is showing through on him and Leno... but there are also other weird color patterns in places on the screen.


This is the only channel OTA or via satellite that exhibits this... but it could be an NBC problem rather than a local 17.1 problem.


Anyone else seeing this? It is almost psychadelic at times.


----------



## SugarBowl

yeah. the today show looks like crap. Some kind of problem with the blue, or overlapping images or something..




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can describe this accurately, but something weird is going on with 17.1 HD. I am watching OTA during Jay Leno tonight. When the commercials come on and it kicks back to local commercials everything seems ok, but the national commercials and the Leno show itself has something funky going on.
> 
> 
> Don Cheadle is on right now, and he looks semi-transparent! Its almost like the background is showing through on him and Leno... but there are also other weird color patterns in places on the screen.
> 
> 
> This is the only channel OTA or via satellite that exhibits this... but it could be an NBC problem rather than a local 17.1 problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? It is almost psychadelic at times.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the only channel OTA or via satellite that exhibits this... but it could be an NBC problem rather than a local 17.1 problem.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? It is almost psychadelic at times.



Not a network problem. Not a cable problem. WITN-7 looks fine. Problem still persists Friday A.M., both OTA/cable. The sympton is two distinct chroma ghosts right justified at appx 5% and 10%.


----------



## wmcneil

Looks like WUNC HDTV is off air - I am getting zero signal strength. Can anyone else confirm?...I couldn't find anywhere on their website ( www.unctv.org ) where

they have status on their over air transmission.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmcneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like WUNC HDTV is off air - I am getting zero signal strength. Can anyone else confirm?...I couldn't find anywhere on their website ( www.unctv.org ) where
> 
> they have status on their over air transmission.



I'm getting WUNC fine OTA here in Cary.. I just checked. Note that for WUNC-HD OTA, you'll see just a banner which says they resume programming at 8pm. To get WUNC-HD during the day, you need to get it via TWC.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a network problem. Not a cable problem. WITN-7 looks fine. Problem still persists Friday A.M., both OTA/cable. The sympton is two distinct chroma ghosts right justified at appx 5% and 10%.



That's a better description of what I was seeing, and thanks for confirming that it is most likely a channel 17 problem. I haven't checked yet this morning, but hopefully they are now aware of it if no one noticed overnight.


----------



## wmcneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting WUNC fine OTA here in Cary.. I just checked. Note that for WUNC-HD OTA, you'll see just a banner which says they resume programming at 8pm. To get WUNC-HD during the day, you need to get it via TWC.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ok, thanks. I'm off 1010, between Cary and Raleigh, and I'm getting zero signal strength on WUNC, but getting all the others (WTVD, etc) fine....WUNC typically comes in at around 68 signal strength during the day, so it is odd that it is at 0.


----------



## yampan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mythical_phenix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that bites. I am moving to Chapel Hill from Bolton, MA, just as Verizon was FIOSing all the neighboring towns. I thought for sure I'd be able to get it here. I just hope this house I'm buying has a clear view of the southern sky. I forgot to write that into the P&S. Live and learn.
> 
> --




(Originally posted by Pkscout)

Sorry, no such luck. If you don't have a decent view of the southern sky it might not be that bad. First, all our major networks (except PBS) are, in essence, broadcasting HD from one tower. You have a pretty good shot of getting all the network HD OTA with a reasonable antenna.


mythical_phenix,


You might want to invest in a good chain saw.







Unfortunately getting OTA from around Durham and getting it from Chapel HILL are often very different. Many people here have very little luck, especially if you're surrounded by higher terrain. The good news is I have been quite happy with D* since I moved; it was and still is my only choice. Not getting OTA for 2 years was a bummer, but since adding the 5 LNB and locals things are much better. BTW many parts of CH have TWC, FWIW.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a better description of what I was seeing, and thanks for confirming that it is most likely a channel 17 problem. I haven't checked yet this morning, but hopefully they are now aware of it if no one noticed overnight.



They were still having the problem last night at 6:30pm for Nightly News in HD. At some point in the middle of the broadcast they switched to upconverted SD.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They were still having the problem last night at 6:30pm for Nightly News in HD. At some point in the middle of the broadcast they switched to upconverted SD.



And then back to "repaired" HD.....


----------



## esfb8zs

Anyone know if I can get a DVR from Timewarner (Raleigh) and just order the locals in HD, and the HD addons like Universal HD (I think they call it the HD suite)? I don't want the entire digital lineup, just the HD stuff so I can record. I have a satellite (Directv with Tivo) for everything else.


Thanks

Jay


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can get a DVR from Timewarner (Raleigh) and just order the locals in HD, and the HD addons like Universal HD (I think they call it the HD suite)? I don't want the entire digital lineup, just the HD stuff so I can record. I have a satellite (Directv with Tivo) for everything else.



I don't think so. If you get the HD receiver you get the whole digital package.


----------



## Bama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amp98* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I switched from a regular DVR box to a HD one and the same thing happened to me. I was able to get all of the HBO's, Showtime's, etc. That only lasted a few days and then I was back to getting what I pay for. I think they were trying to get me hooked on them so that when they were gone I would want to pay for them.




I'm now back to getting what i pay for. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## DonB2

Since last Thursday I have *not* been able to get any EPG information when I bring up the EPG on my Samsung ATSC tuner. I also am not getting it with my Pioneer Plasma built in tuner.


All I get is "No information" repeated over and over again in the guide for each time slot and each channel.


In addition, the scheduled time being displayed is wrong and also when I select "Info" I get the channel number but the time says "No time available" or something to that effect.


When I go to set up I do not have the ability to enter time, just time zone and daylight savings time info.


Anybody else experiencing this?


-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl

I was getting some program information last night, i'll check again tonight.


I've noticed the time is always wrong on my Vizio TV. And I found the same thing that you have found, it only asks for Time Zone and Daylight savings, no place to set the time.


----------



## DonB2

I forget how the info for the OTA EPG is sent out.


Who sends out the correct time ? I can't believe each station does or you would think there would be conflicts.


Maybe I have to rescan the stations.


-Donb2


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not a network problem. Not a cable problem. WITN-7 looks fine. Problem still persists Friday A.M., both OTA/cable. The sympton is two distinct chroma ghosts right justified at appx 5% and 10%.



Just send me a PM here next time as it will alert my email at work. The satellite reciever needed a re-boot.


----------



## DonB2

"Since last Thursday I have not been able to get any EPG information when I bring up the EPG on my Samsung ATSC tuner. I also am not getting it with my Pioneer Plasma built in tuner.


All I get is "No information" repeated over and over again in the guide for each time slot and each channel.


In addition, the scheduled time being displayed is wrong and also when I select "Info" I get the channel number but the time says "No time available" or something to that effect.


When I go to set up I do not have the ability to enter time, just time zone and daylight savings time info.


Anybody else experiencing this?"


---------------------------------------------


I spent about 1.5 hrs last night trying to solve this issue. I cycled power a number of times on the Samsung, I also did channel scan a number of times and only had mixed success getting the EPG to display info.


I had just about concluded that it was a bad cable I had recently used, and that maybe it was somehow messing up the EPG time info.


But than I stumbled on to the real reason. I found that if I selected WTVD ABC 11.1, I would instantly lose the EPG info and would only see *No Information* displayed for all Digital channels.


As soon as I switched to 5.1 for example, the info would be back and I could see all available EPG info for all stations except 11.1


I would appreciate it if someone with a Samsung H260F STB would see if they experience the same issue.


Thanks in advance,


DonB2


----------



## Scooper

Ok - I just looked at MY Samsung's EPG - and I can report exactly what you are seeing - all channels are fine except 11.x. This is in contrast to a couple weeks ago where 50.x was the "No information" culprit.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found that if I selected WTVD ABC 11.1, I would instantly lose the EPG info and would only see *No Information* displayed for all Digital channels.



The problem does not seem to be unique to Samsung. My ancient Zenith ATSC HDTV also sees "No information" for 11.x. It was fine a week or so ago. Then it was 50.x whose EPG info was missing. Sigh.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho and Scooper,


Thanks for verifying this.


I wonder if WTVD would care to know?


-DonB2


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can get a DVR from Timewarner (Raleigh) and just order the locals in HD, and the HD addons like Universal HD (I think they call it the HD suite)? I don't want the entire digital lineup, just the HD stuff so I can record. I have a satellite (Directv with Tivo) for everything else.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jay



I wish. I've found that I now sit down, check the HD channels, and if nothing is on, I fall back to the DVR. There are very very few shows that I watch in SD.


I guess it wont be such a waste of money come college football and hockey time though.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish. I've found that I now sit down, check the HD channels, and if nothing is on, I fall back to the DVR. There are very very few shows that I watch in SD.
> 
> 
> I guess it wont be such a waste of money come college football and hockey time though.



Especially with ESPN2HD this year.


----------



## esfb8zs

I decided to go ahead and try the Time Warner HD DVR, and have an install scheduled for Wednesday. I have had Tivos for years, anyone have experience with both and can tell me what I am not going to like about the HD DVR I get from TWC?


I have also thought of the new HD Tivo, and cablecards, but that is just a big chunk of money to let go of, plus the hassle of getting the cable cards working.


Also, has anyone in the Triangle got the SATA interface to work adding external storage on the TWC HD DVR? I think I will need more storage


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I decided to go ahead and try the Time Warner HD DVR, and have an install scheduled for Wednesday. I have had Tivos for years, anyone have experience with both and can tell me what I am not going to like about the HD DVR I get from TWC?



Having used both, I would say the interface on the TWC DVR is vastly inferior, but if you work at it you can get the basic things a TiVo does done with the 8300. You won't have wishlists or TiVoCast, but you can get PPV and VOD. You'll also miss some shows wth the 8300. Our 8300 just randomly wouldn't record something even though it was on and both tuners were available.



> Quote:
> I have also thought of the new HD Tivo, and cablecards, but that is just a big chunk of money to let go of, plus the hassle of getting the cable cards working.



Did you see that TiVo just released a new lower cost unit, the the TiVo HD . It has a smaller HD than the S3 (but the same size as the 8300) and lacks THX certification, the glo-remote (it has a standard TiVo remote), and the OLED screen on the S3. Other than that it's exactly the same as the S3. And it's $300.


----------



## esfb8zs

I have read about these, but with the $299 upfront cost, then $16.95 per month (or less if you commit to a longer contract), it just seems crazy to me. I have used Tivo's since the S1, and currently have a S2 that is $6.95 per month (I was going to cancel, but they let me keep it for $6.95 per month).


Of course after using the TWC DVR for a while, I may feel different about it


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I decided to go ahead and try the Time Warner HD DVR, and have an install scheduled for Wednesday. I have had Tivos for years, anyone have experience with both and can tell me what I am not going to like about the HD DVR I get from TWC?



Having just gone through this, my comparisons are (keeping in mind I'm comparing to a DirecTIVO, which doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the latest TIVOs):


1) It's a bit easier to search for shows by title. Not significantly, but I like the way the TWC setup for entering letters / filtering the shows works better.


2) Guide is quicker, even over 6.x.


3) If you say "record first runs & repeats", it will happily record multiple copies of the exact same show. This is especially annoying if you have it set to keep only 5 or so. Probably the biggest thing I miss from my DirecTIVO next to:


4) No folders. Back to scrolling through a long list of shows to find the one you want. I really miss folders.


5) OnDemand is very cool.


6) Guide only seems to go out maybe a week. I'm still waiting for "Feasting on Asphalt 2" to show up in the guide, and it starts this Saturday. I miss the 2 week guide.


Overall, it's okay. I'd give it maybe a C+, where the DirecTIVO was pretty clearly an A.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having just gone through this, my comparisons are (keeping in mind I'm comparing to a DirecTIVO, which doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the latest TIVOs):
> 
> 
> 1) It's a bit easier to search for shows by title. Not significantly, but I like the way the TWC setup for entering letters / filtering the shows works better.
> 
> 
> 2) Guide is quicker, even over 6.x.
> 
> 
> 3) If you say "record first runs & repeats", it will happily record multiple copies of the exact same show. This is especially annoying if you have it set to keep only 5 or so. Probably the biggest thing I miss from my DirecTIVO next to:
> 
> 
> 4) No folders. Back to scrolling through a long list of shows to find the one you want. I really miss folders.
> 
> 
> 5) OnDemand is very cool.
> 
> 
> 6) Guide only seems to go out maybe a week. I'm still waiting for "Feasting on Asphalt 2" to show up in the guide, and it starts this Saturday. I miss the 2 week guide.
> 
> 
> Overall, it's okay. I'd give it maybe a C+, where the DirecTIVO was pretty clearly an A.



7) there's no way to remove all the channels that you don't receive from the guide.


8) guide is grid style, which i find less friendly than the tivo live guide.


----------



## esfb8zs

Are you guys talking about the new Navigator software (I've been reading the forums!) or the older passport/sara software? I see all new boxes are coming with Navigator now.


I have two Directivo's also, 300 gig drives, hacked for MRV, etc. I am gonna miss 'em....


----------



## SugarBowl

anyone know... ?


Are HD DVD players included in the tax free weekend this week?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you guys talking about the new Navigator software (I've been reading the forums!) or the older passport/sara software? I see all new boxes are coming with Navigator now.
> 
> 
> I have two Directivo's also, 300 gig drives, hacked for MRV, etc. I am gonna miss 'em....



I was talking about Passport. Haven't seen the navigator software yet.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know... ?
> 
> 
> Are HD DVD players included in the tax free weekend this week?



I don't think so. The only electronics thing I see that is specifically exempt are computers under $3,500.

http://www.dor.state.nc.us/taxes/sal...x_holiday.html


----------



## Scooper

"Computer supplies" to include printers and storage media are included.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Computer supplies" to include printers and storage media are included.



Yea, but those aren't electronics, and you'd be hard pressed to describe an HD-DVD or BlueRay player as a computer supply.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was talking about Passport. Haven't seen the navigator software yet.



Same with me. Would love to know if Navigator fixes any of this.


----------



## esfb8zs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same with me. Would love to know if Navigator fixes any of this.



I will have mine installed tomorrow, and from what I have read, it should have Navigator on it. I will post my experience a day or so after getting it. I found one post in another forum (or was it this one...) that stated they got an external SATA drive working with Navigator, so I will want to try that too in a week or so. 20 hours of HD is not gonna work


----------



## AJerman

If anyone has any Navigator questions just post them and I'll do my best to answer. I don't have experience in having a passport dvr box before, so it would be hard for me to compare everything. My parents had an older box (don't even know what version it was running), but I never really paid much attention until I got my own. I've been using my Navigator box for a month and a half now.


Oh, and by the way, the reason I headed over here was because I just had a box reset. I've got to remember my versions so I can see if they are updated.


----------



## toadfannc

This could be good for us ...

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/656012.html


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This could be good for us ...



Certainly could be in the areas serviced by the old BellSouth if prices get competitive between AT&T and TWC. But AT&T will have a lot of work to do to upgrade infrastructure in Raleigh at least. There are currently too many areas that can't even get a decent DSL signal. It's not available at all in my neighborhood inside the beltline. Of course I'd still hope to benefit from any price wars.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone has any Navigator questions just post them and I'll do my best to answer.



Navigator questions outside of local developments should be posted in the Navigator thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830


----------



## digiblur

FYI for you DishNetwork HD customers:


6466 - WRAL [MPEG4 HD] - Anik F3 118.7W TP 10 ConUS beam changed to Available

6468 - WRAZ [MPEG4 HD] - Anik F3 118.7W TP 12 ConUS beam changed to Available

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-net...04-2007-a.html


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digiblur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI for you DishNetwork HD customers:
> 
> 
> 6466 - WRAL [MPEG4 HD] - Anik F3 118.7W TP 10 ConUS beam changed to Available
> 
> 6468 - WRAZ [MPEG4 HD] - Anik F3 118.7W TP 12 ConUS beam changed to Available
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-net...04-2007-a.html



These actually compare pretty favorably with OTA too. I was flipping back and forth between my OTA and these on Dish, and they are surprisingly close to my OTA experience. I expected some noticable lack of quality, but haven't seen it. Could be the type of programming on thus far, though so I'll see what I see as time goes by.


Nice to have these aboard finally.


----------



## DonB2

In case there are any OTAers out there;


Last night I was watching Mod Squad on MYTV ATSC OTA 28.1 and a commercial break came up about 1/2 way through the show I got up and came back and the screen now displayed the MYTV logo across the whole screen. No commercial no show just this full size logo.


I switched to analog and the show was back on.


Later I switched back to 28.1 and the show was on again.


Must have been some technical glitch.


DonB2


----------



## jello212

I kept switching back and forth between WRAL OTA and WRAL-Dish and the dish was a little softer, but it was still a nice picture. It may be enough to get me to take down the antennae - which will make my wife very happy.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jello212* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kept switching back and forth between WRAL OTA and WRAL-Dish and the dish was a little softer, but it was still a nice picture. It may be enough to get me to take down the antennae - which will make my wife very happy.



Must be one heck of an antenna to get WRAL OTA from Pensacola


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jello212* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I kept switching back and forth between WRAL OTA and WRAL-Dish and the dish was a little softer, but it was still a nice picture. It may be enough to get me to take down the antennae - which will make my wife very happy.



Why take down the antenna? Might as well leave it up so you can record up to 3 channels at the same time. IF you take down your OTA antenna, you will be down to just 2 simultaneous programs.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why take down the antenna? Might as well leave it up so you can record up to 3 channels at the same time. IF you take down your OTA antenna, you will be down to just 2 simultaneous programs.



Wives don't seem to understand how glorious that would be.


----------



## Scooper

Keep the antenna up - weather can take out your DBS reception. Especially right now - we're just coming into tropical storm season.


----------



## DonB2

jello212 ,


I feel for you. Had to put my antennae in the attic to keep the wife from complaining and even in the attic she complains.


Maybe I should keep her in the attic










Oh well.


-DonB2


----------



## taboot

does anyone know if TWC-Raleigh is giving out M-Cards for the new TivoHDs? If so, can you tell me what you had to do to get one? They are stonewalling me.


----------



## DonB2

I almost got sucked in by 28.1 MYTV watching Damages last week. They had both episode 1 and 2 back to back.


I kinda thought it was going to broadcast on MYTV as well as FX but it does not appear so as I only see it on FX this week.


Bummer since it was in digital on 28.1 OTA ATSC.


-DonB2


----------



## jello212

I didn't realize I still had Pensacola listed. I moved back to Raleigh (40/42 area) about 3 months ago.


HDME, you and I know we'll lose the ability to record 2 sat channels and 1 ota channel. Actually, my wife knows too. I just don't think she cares about that as much as she does the unsightly antennae on the entertainment center.


----------



## toadfannc

Thanks to MLB (which blacks out Baltimore Orioles and Washington Nationals games in NC) and TWC-- for robbing us of Bonds record breaking home run last night. I'm not the biggest Bonds fan, but this is history. The game was on ESPN2 (which was blacked out locally by MLB), and on MASN (which TWC refuses to place on basic cable). So ... we're screwed again.


If any of you are sick of the lame excuses by TWC ... in this case, that MASN is not worthy of a basic cable spot because it's a "regional sports, niche" channel (uh ... then what are Fox Sports South-- channel 50, and the Golf Channel-- channel 51??)-- then go to:

http://www.playballnow.org 


By the way ... every other satellite and cable system in the region (Dish, DirectTV, Charter, Comcast, etc. etc.) has placed MASN on basic cable. MASN not only shows baseball, but also other sports ... including football, basketball, etc. for many NC universites.


Add to this the continued ridiculous position they are taking with the NFL Network (also shown by just about every satellite and cable provider except TWC), and they wonder why their subscriber base dropped drastically over the past 6 months (even with the artificial subscriber increase from the Adelphia acquisition)-- not that they care ... obviously. If you'd like to send TWC a message about getting the NFL Network (which they will promptly ignore), go to:

http://www.iwantnflnetwork.com/


----------



## EricRobins

I recently had TWC installed for my PHONE (and internet), and I am having problems getting my two D* TiVo boxes to successfully call in.


Is there a known problem (and work around - without hacking the boxes) about this combination?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently had TWC installed for my PHONE (and internet), and I am having problems getting my two D* TiVo boxes to successfully call in.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem (and work around - without hacking the boxes) about this combination?



I had this combo working fine until just a couple of months ago, when I dropped DirecTV.


Double-check your lines, cables, etc. Take an old-style phone (that works off the wire, doesn't have an AC adaptor, etc) and plug the wire running into your DirecTIVO unit into that phone. Do you get dial tone?


----------



## SugarBowl

time warner lineup changes coming up:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to MLB (which blacks out Baltimore Orioles and Washington Nationals games in NC) and TWC-- for robbing us of Bonds record breaking home run last night. I'm not the biggest Bonds fan, but this is history. The game was on ESPN2 (which was blacked out locally by MLB), and on MASN (which TWC refuses to place on basic cable). So ... we're screwed again.
> 
> 
> If any of you are sick of the lame excuses by TWC ... in this case, that MASN is not worthy of a basic cable spot because it's a "regional sports, niche" channel (uh ... then what are Fox Sports South-- channel 50, and the Golf Channel-- channel 51??)-- then go to:
> 
> http://www.playballnow.org
> 
> 
> By the way ... every other satellite and cable system in the region (Dish, DirectTV, Charter, Comcast, etc. etc.) has placed MASN on basic cable. MASN not only shows baseball, but also other sports ... including football, basketball, etc. for many NC universites.
> 
> 
> Add to this the continued ridiculous position they are taking with the NFL Network (also shown by just about every satellite and cable provider except TWC), and they wonder why their subscriber base dropped drastically over the past 6 months (even with the artificial subscriber increase from the Adelphia acquisition)-- not that they care ... obviously. If you'd like to send TWC a message about getting the NFL Network (which they will promptly ignore), go to:
> 
> http://www.iwantnflnetwork.com/



This sounds like a perfect candidate for the sports tier. Why doesn't MASN let TWC put it there?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... that MASN is not worthy of a basic cable spot because it's a "regional sports, niche" channel (uh ... then what are Fox Sports South-- channel 50, and the Golf Channel-- channel 51??)-- then go to:
> 
> 
> 
> Add to this the continued ridiculous position they are taking with the NFL Network (also s



Actually, I applaud them for standing up to the sports/media mafia. Including everything in the "basic" or "standard" lineup just means inflated prices for those of use who don't care about those channels. I'd like to see more unbundling , and more a la carte pricing, including the ability to pay per month for just the (5 or so) channels that I want, rather than the $50 to $100 for the tens or hundreds of channels that are forced upon me. It is channels like Disney/ABC/ESPN, the MASN and the NFL network which are driving up prices for all cable and sat. subscribers.


Don't get me wrong. I like sports. I typically pick up cable in basketball season so I can get Fox Sports South, and the ESPN family. But I'd like to be able to pay $5/mo for the 5 channels that I want than $50 to $100 per month for the 5 channels I want, plus bazillions more that I don't care about, some of which I find personally offensive and am loath to financially support.


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds like a perfect candidate for the sports tier. Why doesn't MASN let TWC put it there?



Because they realize only about 1% of the sets have the sports tier. They want the same kind of exposure that Fox Sports South (on basic cable) and the Golf Channel (on basic cable) currently have ... which seems reasonable to me. If TWC is insisting on having all non-ESPN sports channels on a sports tier, then they should remove Fox Sports South and the Golf Channel from basic, and the Speed Channel from expanded basic. What I really hate is their inconsistency.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently had TWC installed for my PHONE (and internet), and I am having problems getting my two D* TiVo boxes to successfully call in.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem (and work around - without hacking the boxes) about this combination?



i have 2 directivo's that work with vonage over TWC broadband. i realize you have TWC phone and not vonage, but this might help. i had to use the new york dialup numbers for it to work : 1(212)277-3895. you can try using that number to see if it helps. if that doesn't do it for you, go to tivocommunity.com and search the forums there. search for vonage. there are lots of combinations and mojo you can use to slow the directivo modem down, etc. some of that works for some people, and some people it doesn't work for. i didn't have to do any of that. i just had to use the NY dialup numbers.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because they realize only about 1% of the sets have the sports tier. They want the same kind of exposure that Fox Sports South (on basic cable) and the Golf Channel (on basic cable) currently have ... which seems reasonable to me. If TWC is insisting on having all non-ESPN sports channels on a sports tier, then they should remove Fox Sports South and the Golf Channel from basic, and the Speed Channel from expanded basic. What I really hate is their inconsistency.



They need to add the Big Ten network as well. All these channels should be moved to the sports tier because they are popping up all over the place.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently had TWC installed for my PHONE (and internet), and I am having problems getting my two D* TiVo boxes to successfully call in.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem (and work around - without hacking the boxes) about this combination?



I dont believe digital phone supports (at least officially) dial up modems. However, they do work at my house.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently had TWC installed for my PHONE (and internet), and I am having problems getting my two D* TiVo boxes to successfully call in.
> 
> 
> Is there a known problem (and work around - without hacking the boxes) about this combination?



The Series 2 TiVo units (the platform on which the DirecTV TiVo is built) have always been very hit and miss with VoIP solutions. You might check here

http://www.tivocommunity.com 


(do a search for Voice Over IP and I think you'll find something)


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to MLB (which blacks out Baltimore Orioles and Washington Nationals games in NC) and TWC-- for robbing us of Bonds record breaking home run last night. I'm not the biggest Bonds fan, but this is history. The game was on ESPN2 (which was blacked out locally by MLB), and on MASN (which TWC refuses to place on basic cable). So ... we're screwed again.
> 
> 
> If any of you are sick of the lame excuses by TWC ... in this case, that MASN is not worthy of a basic cable spot because it's a "regional sports, niche" channel (uh ... then what are Fox Sports South-- channel 50, and the Golf Channel-- channel 51??)-- then go to:
> 
> http://www.playballnow.org
> 
> 
> By the way ... every other satellite and cable system in the region (Dish, DirectTV, Charter, Comcast, etc. etc.) has placed MASN on basic cable. MASN not only shows baseball, but also other sports ... including football, basketball, etc. for many NC universites.
> 
> 
> Add to this the continued ridiculous position they are taking with the NFL Network (also shown by just about every satellite and cable provider except TWC), and they wonder why their subscriber base dropped drastically over the past 6 months (even with the artificial subscriber increase from the Adelphia acquisition)-- not that they care ... obviously. If you'd like to send TWC a message about getting the NFL Network (which they will promptly ignore), go to:
> 
> http://www.iwantnflnetwork.com/





I don't believe TWC here carries MASN anywhere, be it basic or digital.


I've written to MLB about the blackout numerous times since I get MLB.TV and those are all blacked out for me even though we don't have a way of seeing them. Drives me nuts as a Red Sox fan as I have to miss 15+ games a season because they're blacked out against the orioles...


----------



## WildBill

Anyone with TWC Standard service (not digital and not basic) receive TNT-HD and DISC-HD via QAM?

How about ESPN-HD?


THANKS


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone with TWC Standard service (not digital and not basic) receive TNT-HD and DISC-HD via QAM?
> 
> How about ESPN-HD?
> 
> 
> THANKS



no.. I used to get TNT and Discovery, but that's been at least a year ago.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because they realize only about 1% of the sets have the sports tier. They want the same kind of exposure that Fox Sports South (on basic cable) and the Golf Channel (on basic cable) currently have ... which seems reasonable to me. If TWC is insisting on having all non-ESPN sports channels on a sports tier, then they should remove Fox Sports South and the Golf Channel from basic, and the Speed Channel from expanded basic. What I really hate is their inconsistency.



You are naive to the complexities of these contracts, and why things that may not make sense to you are perfectly logical to those who have all the facts. Big networks have a lot of muscle behind them, and can pretty much get their way, while the smaller ones have to take what they can get.


The fact that so few people are willing to choke up what turns out to be about the cost of a "Number 1 Combo" at a fast food restaraunt for a month of a sports tier is testiment that most people are already satisfied with the amount of sports they already get.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no.. I used to get TNT and Discovery, but that's been at least a year ago.



Yes, I had it too, even with Basic but that was a fluke. I hoped that these channels would be available via clear QAM when or if I upgraded to standard cable from basic. WITHOUT going the digital route however. (another 15 bucks a month)


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are naive to the complexities of these contracts, and why things that may not make sense to you are perfectly logical to those who have all the facts. Big networks have a lot of muscle behind them, and can pretty much get their way, while the smaller ones have to take what they can get.
> 
> 
> The fact that so few people are willing to choke up what turns out to be about the cost of a "Number 1 Combo" at a fast food restaraunt for a month of a sports tier is testiment that most people are already satisfied with the amount of sports they already get.



OK ... naive. Whatever. All I know is that I'd rather have the "Number 1 Combo" than TWC's Sports Tier-- which consists of the Tennis Channel and 4 or 5 Fox Sports soccer channels. So few now get the sports tier, because the channels contained therein are garbage.


Now, if TWC had their way, they'd add the NFL Network and MASN to that Sports Tier ... but, instead of it being $1.95/mo ("Number 1 Combo"), they'd jack it up to $10/mo (Number "2" Combo and 2 beers)-- telling us that they are simply passing along the unreasonable carriage fees from the big, bad sports capitalists. Here's the dirty little secret ... they would pocket about $5/mo/sub PROFIT by doing this, while telling us that they are just trying to keep our costs down.


Maybe I'm just naive, hmmm? Any other insults you'd like to pass along?


----------



## DonB2

TWC aside.


If there are any ATSC OTAers out there. Have you noticed on 28.1 MYTV that vertically in the top third of the screen and almost in the middle there are what looks like sparkles? They go straight down the screen.


I don't always see it but I have seen it on various shows on various nights.


-Donb2


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TWC aside.
> 
> 
> If there are any ATSC OTAers out there. Have you noticed on 28.1 MYTV that vertically in the top third of the screen and almost in the middle there are what looks like sparkles? They go straight down the screen.
> 
> 
> I don't always see it but I have seen it on various shows on various nights.



I don't watch much 28.1, but I just took a peak and didn't see anything like you describe.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I had it too, even with Basic but that was a fluke. I hoped that these channels would be available via clear QAM when or if I upgraded to standard cable from basic.



AFAIK TWC carries only HD programming provided by local channels and their respective networks via QAM regardless of package level. Of course, they've been known to open additional sources briefly from time to time, but I suspect that's more from erroneous settings than anything else.


----------



## DonB2

pkscout ,


Thanks for looking!!


I watch Star Trek Sunday nights at 6pm. Watching the original Star Trek in Digital Color sure beats the way I grew up watching it.


I also watched the new show with Ted Dansen at least the first two episodes they have not aired the third episode.


And I watch some of the movies that they now show every other night or so.


I am glad they dumped the nighttime latin serial format that they I guess started with last January.


-DonB2


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to MLB (which blacks out Baltimore Orioles and Washington Nationals games in NC) and TWC-- for robbing us of Bonds record breaking home run last night. I'm not the biggest Bonds fan, but this is history. The game was on ESPN2 (which was blacked out locally by MLB), and on MASN (which TWC refuses to place on basic cable). So ... we're screwed again.



i'm slightly irritated with twc for not carrying MASN, but WAY more irritated that MLB is blacking out games that we can't get in any other way. That is idiotic. On top of that, ESPN2 wasn't running anything to say the games were blacked out. I was completely baffled earlier in the week when i couldn't find the game. I never suspected a giants/nats game would be blacked out here. Ridiculous. MLB needs to get their act together.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm slightly irritated with twc for not carrying MASN, but WAY more irritated that MLB is blacking out games that we can't get in any other way. That is idiotic. On top of that, ESPN2 wasn't running anything to say the games were blacked out. I was completely baffled earlier in the week when i couldn't find the game. I never suspected a giants/nats game would be blacked out here. Ridiculous. MLB needs to get their act together.



In addition to MLB, I really blame the Baltimore Orioles (owners of MASN) for this. All along, the Orioles games were on Comcast Sports Mid-Atlantic who sold the games to FSN South. This year, the games are on MASN and rather than sell the games to our EXISTING RSN, they want to force ANOTHER RSN on us at $3 a month. I hate not having baseball here, but it really seems greedy to have 2 RSNs in an area like this without many pro sports teams. I mean, the only team covered on FSN South in our region are the Hurricanes. Having multiple RSNs in areas like NY and LA make sense since you have multiple teams in the same sport with schedules and games that overlap, but when the only 2 teams you have access to play opposite schedules, having to pay for 2 RSNs is BS.


----------



## DonB2

47.1 PAX/ION - I noticed last night and this morning that I can no longer get this station reliably. In addition the clock is about 1/2 hour off on this station.


I hope that they are just doing some adjustments.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 47.1 PAX/ION - I noticed last night and this morning that I can no longer get this station reliably. In addition the clock is about 1/2 hour off on this station.
> 
> 
> I hope that they are just doing some adjustments.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



If they went off the air all together, I'd be suprised if they got 100 phone calls, seriously. The only technical adjustments they would likely make is to reduce power to save on the electric bill.


I heard their new fall line-up includes "Industry On Parade" and the Encyclopedia Brittanica Health & Hygene series from the 1940s, colorized and letterboxed for 4:3 SDTV.


----------



## pkscout

Well, I know Master's of Science Fiction was a concept and ABC is just burning off the episodes, but it sure would be nice if our local ABC affiliate could have bothered to transmit it with the dialog audio track. I turned on closed captioning for about 10 minutes and then gave up and found the complete episode (with dialog) from an alternate source.


----------



## DonB2

"Master's of Science Fiction, No Dialog" - Hmm not familiar with this show. Sounds interesting


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

posg ,


If you layout all the OTA tv available in Raleigh. And disregard all other mediums. Us OTAers really don't have tons of choices.


And I happen to like the Moby Dick show that was on last night.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> posg ,
> 
> 
> If you layout all the OTA tv available in Raleigh. And disregard all other mediums. Us OTAers really don't have tons of choices.



Which is why 85% of TV households have either cable or satellite.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know Master's of Science Fiction was a concept and ABC is just burning off the episodes, but it sure would be nice if our local ABC affiliate could have bothered to transmit it with the dialog audio track. I turned on closed captioning for about 10 minutes and then gave up and found the complete episode (with dialog) from an alternate source.



Thanks for confirming it wasn't just me! I had recorded this while sleeping to watch the next day and thought perhaps it was a problem with my DVR. I had a similar no-audio problem about a week earlier on PBS recording Nova so I was suspicious.


But it sounds like it was the local station the culprit.


----------



## esfb8zs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming it wasn't just me! I had recorded this while sleeping to watch the next day and thought perhaps it was a problem with my DVR. I had a similar no-audio problem about a week earlier on PBS recording Nova so I was suspicious.
> 
> 
> But it sounds like it was the local station the culprit.



I thought it might be some artsy Sci-Fi thing haha with all the music in the background. I dled the ep and will watch later.


----------



## aab

Hello,


We have an old Directv install (5+ years) that is getting spottier as the years go by. I have a HD DirecTivo, and want to upgrade to their new MPEG4 capability. I've had 2 DirecTV installers out that are amazed I am still getting a signal in our current spot, and have said they can't install the new dish in the current location.


Soooo, I want to get a quality installer out who might be able to mount the dish in a better location (higher up on the chimney, or on a higher point on the garage where the directv guys are too lazy to get to).


Any good recommendations for folks that service the Chapel Hill area? We have a lot of trees on our property, but there are "breaks" in between where a signal might poke through, so I am hoping a good honest installer will be able to work with me on this. Thanks


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought it might be some artsy Sci-Fi thing haha with all the music in the background.












I did too, for the first 5 or 10 minutes in. Considering the episodes communication theme I was going with it.


----------



## ddm72

A huge thanks for this forum for pointing to the WRAL antenna giveaway. I received mine last week (CM 4228), along with a CM Spartan3 amplifier. Working great - now I need to pick up a rotor!


----------



## esfb8zs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> We have an old Directv install (5+ years) that is getting spottier as the years go by. I have a HD DirecTivo, and want to upgrade to their new MPEG4 capability. I've had 2 DirecTV installers out that are amazed I am still getting a signal in our current spot, and have said they can't install the new dish in the current location.
> 
> 
> Soooo, I want to get a quality installer out who might be able to mount the dish in a better location (higher up on the chimney, or on a higher point on the garage where the directv guys are too lazy to get to).
> 
> 
> Any good recommendations for folks that service the Chapel Hill area? We have a lot of trees on our property, but there are "breaks" in between where a signal might poke through, so I am hoping a good honest installer will be able to work with me on this. Thanks



I will also be looking for someone in a month or so to install the new 5lnb dish for me. I am poked through trees too, I did it myself when the directv installer told me there was no way to get signal.


With the new 5lnb dish, they use 119 to help tune the dish and there is no way I will ever get the 119 satellite, so I will need someone with a satellite meter to get it tuned right. With the new satellites they just launched, I should be fine hitting 99 101 and 103 for plenty of HD content.


----------



## zim2dive

America's Top 100 and Dish HD

9492 - MHD - Music High Definition

9487 - Discovery HD (already had Discovery Theater HD)

9488 - The Learning Channel


America's 200

9489 - Animal Planet HD


America's Top 250

9468 - Golf/Versus

9490 - The Science Channel


Mike


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AFAIK TWC carries only HD programming provided by local channels and their respective networks via QAM regardless of package level. Of course, they've been known to open additional sources briefly from time to time, but I suspect that's more from erroneous settings than anything else.



which would explain why I was picking up unscrambled hardcore porn on Sunday night!


----------



## DonB2

This is from WRAL.com:


Capitol Broadcasting Goes 'Retro'


Posted: Today at 3:01 p.m.


Raleigh If you are a fan of classic TV and the Durham Bulls, you are about to be in for a treat.


WRAZ-DT will begin airing Retro Television Network's Prime Time All the Time lineup on Sept. 10. The new 24 hour-a-day network will be available over-the-air on digital channel 50.2 and on Time Warner Digital Cable channel 251.


RTN is home to dozens of classic TV shows, such as Hawaii 5-0, Matlock, Perry Mason, Mission: Impossible, Hogan's Heroes and Gomer Pyle USMC. RTN Raleigh-Durham will also be the home of the Durham Bulls.


I'm a big fan of the classic programs on RTN, said Capitol Broadcasting President and CEO Jim Goodmon. This is a great broadcast service with family-friendly programming, and we are looking forward to bringing it to the market and adding more local programs to it as we move forward.


Digital technology continues to be a huge win for our communities, said Tommy Schenck, Vice President and General Manager of FOX 50. Research shows there is a real appetite for this type of programming, and our local viewers are now gaining a brand new network with these great familiar classics."


Capitol Broadcasting is known for being an industry leader in technology and it is fitting that our network has partnered with them," said Mark Dvornik, executive vice president of RTN. "RTN's unique delivery system allows WRAZ-DT to air a customized network feed that best suits their viewers.


-DonB2


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> America's Top 100 and Dish HD
> 
> 9492 - MHD - Music High Definition



A small correction... as MHD is on channel 9469, right next to Rave.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is from WRAL.com:
> 
> 
> Capitol Broadcasting Goes 'Retro'
> 
> 
> Posted: Today at 3:01 p.m.
> 
> 
> Raleigh If you are a fan of classic TV and the Durham Bulls, you are about to be in for a treat.
> 
> 
> WRAZ-DT will begin airing Retro Television Network's Prime Time All the Time lineup on Sept. 10. The new 24 hour-a-day network will be available over-the-air on digital channel 50.2 and on Time Warner Digital Cable channel 251.
> 
> 
> RTN is home to dozens of classic TV shows, such as Hawaii 5-0, Matlock, Perry Mason, Mission: Impossible, Hogan's Heroes and Gomer Pyle USMC. RTN Raleigh-Durham will also be the home of the Durham Bulls.
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the classic programs on RTN, said Capitol Broadcasting President and CEO Jim Goodmon. This is a great broadcast service with family-friendly programming, and we are looking forward to bringing it to the market and adding more local programs to it as we move forward.
> 
> 
> Digital technology continues to be a huge win for our communities, said Tommy Schenck, Vice President and General Manager of FOX 50. Research shows there is a real appetite for this type of programming, and our local viewers are now gaining a brand new network with these great familiar classics."
> 
> 
> Capitol Broadcasting is known for being an industry leader in technology and it is fitting that our network has partnered with them," said Mark Dvornik, executive vice president of RTN. "RTN's unique delivery system allows WRAZ-DT to air a customized network feed that best suits their viewers.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




I think this is GREAT! We don't watch a ton of TV but when we do we struggle for decent family oriented programming. I look forward to such options.


I am impressed with Capital, again.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I know Master's of Science Fiction was a concept and ABC is just burning off the episodes, but it sure would be nice if our local ABC affiliate could have bothered to transmit it with the dialog audio track. I turned on closed captioning for about 10 minutes and then gave up and found the complete episode (with dialog) from an alternate source.



Well, to be fair, I was just happy they were making the effort to tape delay in HD...a year or so ago, a tape delay for overnight air would have meant SD only for sure. I havent watched it yet (DVRed off TWC) but Im guessing it will have the same audio issues as well. Im just glad to see they are making the effort to air preempted network programming in HD when possible....just hope they get all the kinks out sooner rather than later







.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is from WRAL.com:
> 
> 
> Capitol Broadcasting Goes 'Retro'
> 
> 
> Posted: Today at 3:01 p.m.
> 
> 
> Raleigh If you are a fan of classic TV and the Durham Bulls, you are about to be in for a treat.
> 
> 
> WRAZ-DT will begin airing Retro Television Network's Prime Time All the Time lineup on Sept. 10. The new 24 hour-a-day network will be available over-the-air on digital channel 50.2 and on Time Warner Digital Cable channel 251.
> 
> 
> RTN is home to dozens of classic TV shows, such as Hawaii 5-0, Matlock, Perry Mason, Mission: Impossible, Hogan's Heroes and Gomer Pyle USMC. RTN Raleigh-Durham will also be the home of the Durham Bulls.
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the classic programs on RTN, said Capitol Broadcasting President and CEO Jim Goodmon. This is a great broadcast service with family-friendly programming, and we are looking forward to bringing it to the market and adding more local programs to it as we move forward.
> 
> 
> Digital technology continues to be a huge win for our communities, said Tommy Schenck, Vice President and General Manager of FOX 50. Research shows there is a real appetite for this type of programming, and our local viewers are now gaining a brand new network with these great familiar classics."
> 
> 
> Capitol Broadcasting is known for being an industry leader in technology and it is fitting that our network has partnered with them," said Mark Dvornik, executive vice president of RTN. "RTN's unique delivery system allows WRAZ-DT to air a customized network feed that best suits their viewers.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Shouldn't they be working on this:


Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of these services in the near future.


Service:

WRAL

WRAZ


----------



## DonB2

"The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of these services in the near future. "


So what are they?????


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

It means that Capital Broadcasting (parent company of WRAL-TV and WRAZ-TV) opted for Retransmission consent (instead of Must Carry) on their last election period, and the end of the period is coming up. TWC and Capital Broadcasting are probably in negotiations for continuing this. If they cannot come to an agreement (unlikely), then TWC will not be able to show Capital Broadcasting stations. You may see a short break if this comes to pass, in which case you can still get WRAL/WRAZ OTA. I believe Dish has already secured their agreements.


If you were here back in 2000 / 2001 timeframe (right before Dish started offering Raleigh), there was a similar issue with WTVD (ABC channel 11). I remember this very clearly - I was already a Dish subscriber, but was still taking TWC for locals (I hadn't figured out OTA reception for the UHF stations at that time). I put a VCR up on the other input of my Sony MRDD1 that was tuned to channel 11 (only had 1 Dish tuner at the time) and I was golden. Nowadays - I wouldn't worry about it - if Dish and the locals have an issue - I get the locals just fine (most in digital as well as analog), and I can record on PCs for time shifting purposes (which I will do since I work 330PM-midnight).


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shouldn't they be working on this:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers to carry their services routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, and carriage of programming services is discontinued only in rare circumstances. The following agreements with programmers are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of these services in the near future.
> 
> 
> Service:
> 
> WRAL
> 
> WRAZ




Ignore it, that's been up there for about two months. They had Starz and Encore listed with it a couple of months ago as well. It's just a routine announcement and probably means nothing in the long run.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It means that Capital Broadcasting (parent company of WRAL-TV and WRAZ-TV) opted for Retransmission consent (instead of Must Carry) on their last election period, and the end of the period is coming up. TWC and Capital Broadcasting are probably in negotiations for continuing this. If they cannot come to an agreement (unlikely), then TWC will not be able to show Capital Broadcasting stations. You may see a short break if this comes to pass, in which case you can still get WRAL/WRAZ OTA. I believe Dish has already secured their agreements.



Yes, Dish just recently got the HD versions of these channels added.


Mike


----------



## DonB2

Now if 22 or 28 I forget which could get the Tube back I would be ahead of the game with OTA channels.


Does anyone remember The Tube on ATSC?


Oh yeah darn-it I lost 47 the other day so gain one lose one.


DonB2


----------



## Scooper

I can get 47 (both analog and digital) no matter which direction I point my antenna (only 10-15 miles from me)







. My Samsung can get both 17 and 22 digital OK, but our cheaper bedroom TV gets one or the other..


----------



## SugarBowl

I remember the Tube, and the WTVD black out a few years ago. I think we all got a dollar or 2 credit on our bill for being without ABC for 3 days. Sounds OK to me.. those channels all come in perfect OTA.


The announcement from TWC is clearly a scare tactic to get people to complain to WRAL.


----------



## jbradg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will also be looking for someone in a month or so to install the new 5lnb dish for me. I am poked through trees too, I did it myself when the directv installer told me there was no way to get signal.
> 
> 
> With the new 5lnb dish, they use 119 to help tune the dish and there is no way I will ever get the 119 satellite, so I will need someone with a satellite meter to get it tuned right. With the new satellites they just launched, I should be fine hitting 99 101 and 103 for plenty of HD content.



I helped my dad get his 5 LNB dish setup. I was surprised how much view of the sky we ended up needing... with the help of the installer. It took the removal of 3 trees and moving the dish out into the yard. It was a real pain.


119 was the sat we had trouble with, but I found it easy to get 99/101 tuned without 119 available. One you get 101, 99/103 pretty much fell into place with some minor tuning with tilt, using the on-screen meter for adjustment. Once we moved the dish, again, and cut one more tree, we got 119.


----------



## alex27834

someone answered my general question but i think i could get better advice here since i'm in raleigh.


i have a tv with a digital tuner. i have standard service and got the local hds. i understand and saw how that worked.


with the deal twc has now i decided to call and get the digital cable set up on one tv. ok-- if i get digital on the set without the qam what will my qam-tv recieve without a stb in the other room? will this work? i hate the way twc "fees" you to death and i don't want a stb on the qam if i don't need it.


ps--between service now and can't find pbs with the antenna, but i havent searched this thread thoughly yet.


tia


----------



## jbradg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex27834* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> someone answered my general question but i think i could get better advice here since i'm in raleigh.
> 
> 
> i have a tv with a digital tuner. i have standard service and got the local hds. i understand and saw how that worked.
> 
> 
> with the deal twc has now i decided to call and get the digital cable set up on one tv. ok-- if i get digital on the set without the qam what will my qam-tv recieve without a stb in the other room? will this work? i hate the way twc "fees" you to death and i don't want a stb on the qam if i don't need it.
> 
> 
> ps--between service now and can't find pbs with the antenna, but i havent searched this thread thoughly yet.
> 
> 
> tia



You should be ok. I had an SA8300 DVR connected to my SD TV when I got my HD set. I was able to get all the QAM HD channels from TWC even with STB connected to my other TV.


----------



## alex27834

what i'm really asking is if i'll get the additional channels on the qam-tv since digital cable is now running into the house.


----------



## Scooper

The only QAM channels you'll get are the locals, because they are unencrypted. All other channels - no because they are encrypted.


----------



## jbradg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex27834* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what i'm really asking is if i'll get the additional channels on the qam-tv since digital cable is now running into the house.



No, the QAM channels you currently get on your TV with the QAM tuner won't change with addtion of the STB on your other TV... no channels added or removed. To the best of my knowledge, these days a filter is only applied to the cable line if you only get basic cable. Standard cable has no filter at all. Any additional cable offerings (digital cable, premium channels, etc) are done with an STB or cable card.


----------



## Scooper

On another thought - with this morning's rain ( I live east of Youngsville in Franklin county) that was too much for Dish, I thought i'd take a look at how well ATSC handles heavy rain. In short - a little bit of pixelating (mostly with lightening flashes), but really - not too bad (we were watching WTVD at the time). The wife remarked that those with the requirement for absolutely perfect picture would be disappointed, but it was serviceable enough..


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On another thought - with this morning's rain ( I live east of Youngsville in Franklin county) that was too much for Dish, I thought i'd take a look at how well ATSC handles heavy rain. In short - a little bit of pixelating (mostly with lightening flashes), but really - not too bad (we were watching WTVD at the time). The wife remarked that those with the requirement for absolutely perfect picture would be disappointed, but it was serviceable enough..



Yea, we've noticed that too. Torrential downpours that would take out DirecTV would barely phase our OTA reception.


----------



## WildBill

I like the new layout.

However I posted a bug in the bug thread about the goto=lastpost apparently not working correct.y.


----------



## drewwho

I'm considering building a new MythTV box, and am realizing that a Tivo with 3 years of service will probably cost me roughly the same as a new MythTV box.


Does anybody know of local retailers who have a working, fully set up Tivo HD demo unit? If anybody has one, how well does it tune OTA HD? Will it do clear-QAM, or does it need a cablecard to work at all on cable?



Thanks,


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11346506
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of local retailers who have a working, fully set up Tivo HD demo unit?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



I'd like to know the same thing. I went around to several places and was unable to find a working demo.


Jeff


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11346506
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of local retailers who have a working, fully set up Tivo HD demo unit? If anybody has one, how well does it tune OTA HD? Will it do clear-QAM, or does it need a cablecard to work at all on cable?



I have a Series 3, not the TiVoHD, but for the questions you asked I think they're basically the same, so here goes.


The OTA tuner is really good. Good enough that I can pickup UNC-DT off the back of my antenna, and I've never been able to do that with any other OTA receiver. You can sort of get unencrypted QAM without cablecards, but it will have no guide data and you can only record using manual recordings. To get the unencrypted QAM channels mapped (so you get guide data and all the TiVo goodness) you have to have CableCards (either two single stream cards or one multistream card - if TWC has them yet).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11347697
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the same thing. I went around to several places and was unable to find a working demo.
> 
> 
> Jeff



At Best Buy, I was told that the store was wired only for DirectTV, and it would be non-trivial to set up an antenna or get a TWC for it. They didn't seem terribly motivated.


I was hoping to play with it for a while, and see how "snappy" it felt.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11349307
> 
> 
> Good enough that I can pickup UNC-DT off the back of my antenna, and I've never been able to do that with any other OTA receiver. You can sort of get unencrypted QAM without cablecards, but it will have no guide data and you can only record using manual recordings



Thanks.. Just to compare, what other tuners did you use? I started to get WUNC off the back of my antenna when I started using my 5th Gen LG based tuners in my MythTV box OTA this winter. Over the last 6 months, I'd say about 20% of my recordings are glitch-free, 70% are watchable, but mildly to very annoying, and 10% are unwatchable. Does your Tivo do better, or about the same? Before that, I'd been using a (4th gen ?) nxt2002 based Air2PC PCI tuner and the older LG tuner in my 3.5 year old HDTV, neither of which did nearly as well as the newer cards (90% unwatchable).


It is a shame about needing the cable cards to get even clear QAM.


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11349718
> 
> 
> Thanks.. Just to compare, what other tuners did you use? I started to get WUNC off the back of my antenna when I started using my 5th Gen LG based tuners in my MythTV box OTA this winter. Over the last 6 months, I'd say about 20% of my recordings are glitch-free, 70% are watchable, but mildly to very annoying, and 10% are unwatchable. Does your Tivo do better, or about the same? Before that, I'd been using a (4th gen ?) nxt2002 based Air2PC PCI tuner and the older LG tuner in my 3.5 year old HDTV, neither of which did nearly as well as the newer cards (90% unwatchable).



I'd say that's about my experience with the Series 3. Before that I had a Pansonic ATSC tuner that came free with my Panasonic Plasma. That was probably three years ago. Then I had the DirecTV HDTivo, and the ATSC tuner on that was OK on a good day.


----------



## SugarBowl

I have a series 3 that picks up all the locals perfectly. I'm a little closer to the middle point of the UNC antenna and the garner antennas though.


It picks up 2.1 and 8.1 from greensboro occasionaly. This is with a very basic attic antennae.


----------



## posg

It seems like more and more stations are upgrading their local news operations to HD. Any activity at WTVD or WNCN ???


----------



## posg

Anybody else noticed that the bitrate on the SD channels on TWC have on several occassions recently been "reduced" significantly. This seems to last a day or two, and then things are back to normal. There is a noticeable reduction in overall picture quality, sharpness, and an increase in macroblocking. Wonder what causes this, and if it affects large service areas, or is it hub and/or node specific.


----------



## doctorj

Can anyone here who's had Time Warner HD service in the RDU area compare it to D* or E* HD picture quality? With the new offerings from the dish companies, I've been debating a switch since TWC is pretty slow about adding new HD.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/11359946
> 
> 
> Can anyone here who’s had Time Warner HD service in the RDU area compare it to D* or E* HD picture quality? With the new offerings from the dish companies, I've been debating a switch since TWC is pretty slow about adding new HD.



I've had both, and I think it really comes down to who has the channels you want. The picture qualities are comparable. You're going to run into the grass is greener on the other side syndrome and be switching back and forth every year chasing the provider with the "most" HD. None of the services are adding all the channels everyone wants, and they all use hanky counting to get to their total (who really believes every VOD movie or sports game is a single channel?).


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/11359946
> 
> 
> Can anyone here who's had Time Warner HD service in the RDU area compare it to D* or E* HD picture quality? With the new offerings from the dish companies, I've been debating a switch since TWC is pretty slow about adding new HD.



I've not seen D*'s mpeg 4 yet, but their mpeg 2 channels are awful. Don't know, don't care about E*. I don't trust them. I don't want to be locked into a two year contract when Charlie decides to do battle with a major network.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11362119
> 
> 
> I've not seen D*'s mpeg 4 yet, but their mpeg 2 channels are awful. Don't know, don't care about E*. I don't trust them. I don't want to be locked into a two year contract when Charlie decides to do battle with a major network.



I think those rose colored cable glasses you wear has totally screwed up your vision. I have had both, have no agenda (unlike some) regarding services, and I really found that the digital quality of both were about the same. Neither HD quality was as good as OTA of course.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11362119
> 
> 
> I've not seen D*'s mpeg 4 yet, but their mpeg 2 channels are awful. Don't know, don't care about E*. I don't trust them. I don't want to be locked into a two year contract when Charlie decides to do battle with a major network.



Well, I don't have D* and haven't for a few years. I saw E* first hand on Saturday for the first time in a long time. The macro blocking effect was quite evident (Sony SXRD). So, no E* for me. I tend toward saying TWC has the better PQ than E* on HDTV. But, I haven't seen a good D* on an SXRD (the type of TV I own) for comparison.


I'm wondering the same thing for myself...I miss Sunday ticket. However, I remember reading last year about the awful PQ every Sunday afternoon...even at that, I'm still thinking about getting D* just for Sunday ticket.










Go Colts!!!


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11362119
> 
> 
> I've not seen D*'s mpeg 4 yet, but their mpeg 2 channels are awful. Don't know, don't care about E*. I don't trust them. I don't want to be locked into a two year contract when Charlie decides to do battle with a major network.



Rose colored indeed.


There is no contract required (and it would be 18 months not 24 if you did). If you do sign a contract, you get a $5/mo dicount, BUT even at that extortionist pricing







you still get 2-3x more HD channels for the same or less cost than TWC basic digital tier. Don't let propoganda scare you off.


Mike


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/11359946
> 
> 
> Can anyone here who's had Time Warner HD service in the RDU area compare it to D* or E* HD picture quality? With the new offerings from the dish companies, I've been debating a switch since TWC is pretty slow about adding new HD.



I just left DirecTV for TWC, mostly over them wanting to charge me $300 to get the HD I was promised 4 years ago, after already spending $700 over those 4 years on HD equipment.


On HD picture quality, they are comparable. Note that for the locals, one advantage of TWC is to take the full stream and release it out. What this means is 4 HD games during March Madness, while OTA and DirecTV (which captures WRAL's signals OTA before retransmitting) get 4 SD games.


On SD picture quality, TWC wins hands down. Brighter colors, sharper image. Note that I get more macro blocking on TWC, which indicates to me that they are favoring a higher overall quality at the expense of occasional drop-outs, while DirecTV seems to sacrifice overall quality to get rid of those drop-outs. Not to mention letting them cram in more shopping channels on their already precious bandwidth.


I do miss some features of the DirecTIVO, though. Sadly, that's not an option for their MPEG-4 HD anyway.


My prediction: if you stick with TWC, you'll be disappointed at the number of channels and have some minor usability gripes about the DVR. If you switch to DirecTV, you'll be missing the SD picture quality, possibly complaining about rain fade depending on setup, and wondering where all those cables came from. With both you'll be annoyed at certain programming decisions.


In other words, you can't win


----------



## ENDContra

According to the main TWC thread in the programming forum, someone with TWC Hawaii said CNN and TBS would be coming in the next couple of months. Nothing to get exactly excited about, especially considering these were no brainers (both owned by AOL Time Warner), but good to know something is coming (supposedly).


^Also, there were never 4 HD games at once during March Madness, only 2 (255 and 254)...still, better than 4 SD only games, though.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/11368531
> 
> 
> According to the main TWC thread in the programming forum, someone with TWC Hawaii said CNN and TBS would be coming in the next couple of months. Nothing to get exactly excited about, especially considering these were no brainers (both owned by AOL Time Warner), but good to know something is coming (supposedly).



So is Cinemax, and we are still waiting for that 3 years later.


On TWC, what happens in Hawaii, stays in Hawaii.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11353446
> 
> 
> It seems like more and more stations are upgrading their local news operations to HD. Any activity at WTVD or WNCN ???



If the past is any indicator, count on WTVD to be at the tail end. Years ago when stations were switching to stereo sound, I called WTVD and talked to Larry Stogner to find out when they would be catching up with the other local stations. He was very defensive and downplayed the need to switch before all ABC network programming was in stereo.


Something tells me their overall thinking about progress hasn't changed.


----------



## Tony Tingen

I have TW Cable. I use a cable box downstairs, but my upstairs TV has a QAM Tuner and gets the HD channels for Channels 4, 5, 17, and 22; however, I can't get either Channel 11 or Channel 50 although I used to get both of them. I remember reading about others having the same problem a little while ago, but never saw any resolution to the problem. Anyone have any answers or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## drill

as far as March Madness, WRAL was beat up pretty bad this year for showing 4 SD games. their station manager (Chuck deCourt) commented on it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=7407 


and here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=7410 


they may change what they do next year (show some HD games OTA) based on the vigorous discussions this year.


also, i agree with gstelmack, directv HD is comparable to TWC. directv's SD isn't so hot (but i don't think TWCs is so good either). directv used to beat TWC hands down, but directv has oversubscribed their bandwidth with too many channels, and their SD quality has suffered. i think TWC SD is better, though not vastly better. i am hoping that with their new satellites going up, directv will have enough bandwidth to get their PQ back to where it was a few years back.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tony Tingen* /forum/post/11375794
> 
> 
> I have TW Cable. I use a cable box downstairs, but my upstairs TV has a QAM Tuner and gets the HD channels for Channels 4, 5, 17, and 22; however, I can't get either Channel 11 or Channel 50 although I used to get both of them. I remember reading about others having the same problem a little while ago, but never saw any resolution to the problem. Anyone have any answers or suggestions? Thanks.



In Cary, 113.1 is channel 11, and 113.4 is channel 50. Not sure about anywher else.


Also, see the first append in this thread.


----------



## doctorj

Thanks for the responses. I guess I'll wait a month or two and read peoples reviews of the new Directv HD channels that are supposed to be turn on in September.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/11377405
> 
> 
> In Cary, 113.1 is channel 11, and 113.4 is channel 50. Not sure about anywher else.
> 
> 
> Also, see the first append in this thread.




Interestingly enough I just switched from Basic to the lowest tier of digital. Reason below. With the basic filter on my old line 50.1 and 11.1 were FOX and WTVD-11. NOW I just found (like this quote pointed out by abward) that 113.1 and 113.4 are 11 and 50 respectively. Odd that WITHOUT the basic filter they moved apparently randomly to another address. Or it could have been coincidence with my switch-over. Not sure.


First time in 12 years with anything more than basic or OTA and impressed I am not. However my son wanted to see more educational shows such as Discovery, History Channel and TLC put out so for a while I will try it.


The deal if you care... I too an upgrade price for 12 months that was too good to pass up. I essentially got Digital plus standard, plus the 'pick-one tier' for around 35 a month. And this knocked about 5 bucks a month off of Road Runner. So for about 20 bucks a month I get a few good channels and a whole bunch of junk.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/11390775
> 
> 
> 113.1 and 113.4 are 11 and 50 respectively. Odd that WITHOUT the basic filter they moved apparently randomly to another address



They have always been at 113. It is just the channel mapping information that is now gone. Sometime back in Feb. TWC started mangling the channel remapping info on QAM 113. If I had to guess, I'd guess you last scanned for channels months and months ago when the remapping info was still there, so your TV "remembered" that 50.1 and 11.1 were on 113. Then after your upgrade, you rescanned again. The channel remapping info wasn't there, so your TV put the channels at 113. This is better than some people's TVs will do.


Drew


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/11390775
> 
> 
> The deal if you care... I too an upgrade price for 12 months that was too good to pass up. I essentially got Digital plus standard, plus the 'pick-one tier' for around 35 a month. And this knocked about 5 bucks a month off of Road Runner. So for about 20 bucks a month I get a few good channels and a whole bunch of junk.



How do I get this deal? I have Road runner now but I am thinking of getting Digital cable again.


----------



## DonB2

OTA ATSC channel 4-100,


Is anybody else seeing this channel (4-100) mapped as one of the PBS multicast sub channels? I see it on my Samsung and just curious if anyone else does.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11395929
> 
> 
> OTA ATSC channel 4-100,
> 
> 
> Is anybody else seeing this channel (4-100) mapped as one of the PBS multicast sub channels? I see it on my Samsung and just curious if anyone else does.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



Yes, I saw it on my ATSC tuner cards in MythTV. Seems to be emtpy, or sending something I don't understand. My HDTV didn't see it..


Drew


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11397135
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw it on my ATSC tuner cards in MythTV. Seems to be emtpy, or sending something I don't understand. My HDTV didn't see it..
> 
> 
> Drew



I wonder if it's this.

http://www.moviebeam.com/opencms/opencms/Pages/ 


I read that this company is using some PBS subchannels throughout the country to beam a digital content stream to it's customers. Perhaps they are testing??


----------



## DonB2

MR12,


That is possible. I even got a brochure on Moviebeam when I was in Rockville Maryland last fall so I guess they already have it.


I wonder if this will last longer than that paid OTA mini cable system that started in UTAH called I think USDTV.


-DonB2


----------



## TiUser

CBS HD?

Hi, can someone tell me what channel is CBS HD on a QAM? I can get rest of the local HD channels, but just not CBS. Thanks.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11394591
> 
> 
> They have always been at 113. It is just the channel mapping information that is now gone. Sometime back in Feb. TWC started mangling the channel remapping info on QAM 113. If I had to guess, I'd guess you last scanned for channels months and months ago when the remapping info was still there, so your TV "remembered" that 50.1 and 11.1 were on 113. Then after your upgrade, you rescanned again. The channel remapping info wasn't there, so your TV put the channels at 113. This is better than some people's TVs will do.
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew,

And I would agree with you. My last scan prior to the upgrade was months ago. With only basic there was not much need to scan.


----------



## esfb8zs

Well, I give, I am taking my 8300HDC (Navigator) back to TWC in Raleigh and canceling service. I have a Directv install scheduled a few weeks out, and will see how that goes.


This DVR is horrible, and I feel for anyone else getting one. Recordings are sporadic, sometimes saying channel not available in the log. It sometimes just quits recording about 50 minutes into a program, and God forbid you try to watch a program while it is recording it, most of the time is just stops recording with no warning. If you change channels while recording, it stops the recording and changes channel, no warning.


No manual recording, search is awful, what a mess. I end up rebooting it every few days. I miss my Tivo


----------



## abward

TiUser,


In Cary, it shows up on 5.1. See the first post in this thread for Raleigh.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/11411989
> 
> 
> TiUser,
> 
> 
> In Cary, it shows up on 5.1. See the first post in this thread for Raleigh.



That's the re-mapped channel number, which I doubt he'll be able to get. He should try the QAM frequency, which is 85.2


Drew


----------



## drewwho

Anybody know a local HT installer or even handyman who would be able to run cat5 to a few rooms in an existing 2 story house in Cary?


I'm planning a new MythTV setup, and I really want to be able to separate my front and backends. Wireless just won't cut here (too much interference from the 17 different wireless networks around me).


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11419253
> 
> 
> Anybody know a local HT installer or even handyman who would be able to run cat5 to a few rooms in an existing 2 story house in Cary?



I used Steve Jones in the past. He wired up a couple rooms and did an in the wall 5.1 surround sound speaker setup. Reasonable price and good work.

Steve Jones

Company Owner

All The Right Connections

PO Box 52002

Raleigh, North Carolina

(919) 571-0007 [email protected] 
It's been quite some time, so don't know if he's still in business.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11419253
> 
> 
> Anybody know a local HT installer or even handyman who would be able to run cat5 to a few rooms in an existing 2 story house in Cary?
> 
> 
> I'm planning a new MythTV setup, and I really want to be able to separate my front and backends. Wireless just won't cut here (too much interference from the 17 different wireless networks around me).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew, I might hold off on a mythtv setup until they figure out a good way to get Tv listings (current free listings end in sept). At the current proposed rate you might as well buy a Tivo. (Note: I have mythtv)


----------



## TiUser

Thanks guys, but neither 5.1 nor 85.2 works for me in Durham TWC.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11425844
> 
> 
> Drew, I might hold off on a mythtv setup until they figure out a good way to get Tv listings (current free listings end in sept). At the current proposed rate you might as well buy a Tivo. (Note: I have mythtv)



As appropriate for this forum (







) my interest is only in HD. AFAIK, an HD Tivo will cost $300 for a 3 year prepay, or ~$8.33/mo, and apparently won't even work with QAM without having a cable card (and all the requisite unwanted and expensive packages full of garbage that you're required to get before they'll even rent you a cable card). I can keep using my existing HD Myth setup for $5/mo using the SD data. Or I can use it for free if I have the time and energy to write a grabber for just the local channels (which is all I care about).


Drew


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11427088
> 
> 
> As appropriate for this forum (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my interest is only in HD. AFAIK, an HD Tivo will cost $300 for a 3 year prepay, or ~$8.33/mo, and apparently won't even work with QAM without having a cable card (and all the requisite unwanted and expensive packages full of garbage that you're required to get before they'll even rent you a cable card). I can keep using my existing HD Myth setup for $5/mo using the SD data. Or I can use it for free if I have the time and energy to write a grabber for just the local channels (which is all I care about).
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew,

You do not need any decoding/cable card for HD locals. Not even with timewarner. And if the idea is to save money... I bet you end up spending more then 8.33 a month with your mythtv box. I know I have







. The remote alone is worth 3.33 a month in WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor).


Oh... and not being culpable for the next time the box fails to record her favorite show? Priceless







.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11428552
> 
> 
> Drew,
> 
> You do not need any decoding/cable card for HD locals. Not even with timewarner.



I think we've all become victims of sloppy language. While it is true you don't need the cable cards to tune the QAM channels on the TiVoHD (or Series3), in that setup you won't get any guide data for them and will only be able to do manual recordings. In order to get the channels mapped from their QAM frequencies to the channel numbers, get guide data, and have the full TiVo goodness, you need CableCards in the TiVo. That's just the way it works with the TiVo.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11428678
> 
> 
> I think we've all become victims of sloppy language. While it is true you don't need the cable cards to tune the QAM channels on the TiVoHD (or Series3), in that setup you won't get any guide data for them and will only be able to do manual recordings. In order to get the channels mapped from their QAM frequencies to the channel numbers, get guide data, and have the full TiVo goodness, you need CableCards in the TiVo. That's just the way it works with the TiVo.



Ah, didn't know that... thanks for the info.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11427088
> 
> 
> (and all the requisite unwanted and expensive packages full of garbage that you're required to get before they'll even rent you a cable card)



Are you sure about that? It's my understanding that cable companies are legally required to provide a CableCARD to you, as long as you have a device that supports CableCARD. So you should not need to subscribe to any digital package.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11428552
> 
> 
> Oh... and not being culpable for the next time the box fails to record her favorite show? Priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Eykode,


Do you actually have a TivoHD now? How do you like it? I was seriously considering it until I heard about the "no-guide-data-on-qam" limitations, and until I realized that no retailers had working demo units setup. If you have one, can you tell me how the transition from Myth went? Can you get used to having no commercial-skip?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/11433598
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? It's my understanding that cable companies are legally required to provide a CableCARD to you, as long as you have a device that supports CableCARD. So you should not need to subscribe to any digital package.



No, I'm not sure. But the digital packages are not what I object to. Rather, I object to the bloated, overpriced, packed full of trash "standard". On the web page for my area ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/nc/pr...ages/cary.html ) they say "Basic Service required to get Standard Service. Basic and Standard Service required to get Digital Service. "


Based on that, I think I'm required to pay $50 for the "packages full of garbage" (basic & standard). Is there anybody around with just "basic" and a cablecard?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"I might hold off on a mythtv setup until they figure out a good way to get Tv listings (*current free listings end in sept*)."


What free listings stop in September?


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11434732
> 
> 
> "I might hold off on a mythtv setup until they figure out a good way to get Tv listings (*current free listings end in sept*)."
> 
> 
> What free listings stop in September?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



The Zap2It listings service from Tribune Media Services, which MythTV (and a number of other home brew PVRs) use to get listings without resorting to parsing web pages or relying on the flaky EIT guide info.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11433772
> 
> 
> Is there anybody around with just "basic" and a cablecard?



I don't have that combo, but I believe it's possible. The cable company is legally required to provide a CableCARD to you, as long as you have a device that supports CableCARD. I don't think the law allows the cable company to deny you a CableCARD just because you only have basic service.


In addition, TWC's price list shows that CableCARD is priced "a la carte" which implies that it is offered independently of Standard and Digital services.


----------



## DonB2

"The *Zap2It* listings service from Tribune Media Services"


What about titantv.com?


I see that they have the following:


Through its partnerships with leading Personal Video Recorder and PC TV tuner card manufacturers, TitanTV provides you with the ability to watch and record TV on your PC. TitanTV is the first online television program guide to offer this convenient functionality that allows members to gain more control over their TV viewing experience.


Select any of your favorite TV shows from TitanTV's program grid or search results and you can instantly schedule your Personal Video Recorder (PVR) to record it for you. To watch TV programs on your PC, simply visit TitanTV when your favorite program is airing and find it on the program grid. You can click on the Watch Now icon and it will automatically launch your viewer displaying the show in progress.


Clicking the PVR or Watch Now icons on TitanTV eliminates the need to manually enter program title or time-TitanTV automatically sends all of that information to your PVR scheduler and PC-TV card for you.


--------------------------------------------------------------

Just curious as I have been toying with making a 1.3 GHZ/512Meg /200 GigHD ASUS computer I got on the cheap into a MythTV style device.


-DonB2


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11436226
> 
> 
> "The *Zap2It* listings service from Tribune Media Services"
> 
> 
> What about titantv.com?



It is not (immediately) compatible with MythTV (or most sophisticated PVR apps). Such apps depend on downloading the entire schedule, not being fed small portions of it which it sounds like what Titan does. I think Titan is used mainly in the bundled Windows (or OSX) PVR software that comes with TV tuners.


BTW, this is getting pretty off topic for local info and reception. It would be better to talk about myth in a private email, or on the linux htpc chat forum, or on the Myth mailing list.


Drew


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/11426069
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, but neither 5.1 nor 85.2 works for me in Durham TWC.



very odd it's neither...


i live in raleigh and on a philips dlp i receive it @ 85.2, on a vizio lcd i receive it @ 5.1 .


try channel 53.1 and see if it works.


----------



## Erik

US Open on UHD un-watchable again this year?!? Same issues as last year. A total mess. (TWC Durham)


----------



## DonB2

I installed a hand made antenna in the attic to replace the Overly priced Powerd Square shooter that I used previously to receive PBS OTA ATSC 4.1.


I watched this station for 3 hrs last night and the only time it broke up was once when a low flying helicopter flew by.


I thought that was interesting.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11445556
> 
> 
> I installed a hand made antenna in the attic to replace the Overly priced Powerd Square shooter that I used previously to receive PBS OTA ATSC 4.1.
> 
> 
> I watched this station for 3 hrs last night and the only time it broke up was once when a low flying helicopter flew by.



Was the helicopter black?










I forgot.. do you have 2 antennas, or do you try to position a single antenna to receive both PBS and the stations from the commercial farm?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"Was the helicopter black?" - Not sure I was too busy looking at "NO Signal" on my Plasma.


"I forgot.. do you have 2 antennas, or do you try to position a single antenna to receive both PBS and the stations from the commercial farm?"


I have a 4228 pointed at the Garner Farm and than this home brew 1/2 of a 4228 mounted on a Satellite mount pointed at Chapel Hill.


I have them connected with a infrared Radio Shack A/B switch that is triggered by a new Universal RF-20 Radio Remote and radio repeater that works much more reliably between living room and attic than the Radio Shack RF repeater I had previously ever did.


I do not have really enough clearance for a rotator. If I used one I would have to come up with some limit switch to stop the antenna before it hits the rafters.


I could lower the antenna to miss the rafters but than "I have lowered the antenna







"


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11446163
> 
> 
> I have a 4228 pointed at the Garner Farm and than this home brew 1/2 of a 4228 mounted on a Satellite mount pointed at Chapel Hill.



Ah, I see. For me, WUNC is strong enough that I can get it just fine with an indoor Silver Sensor as long as I have it pointed at Chapel Hill. Sigh. Why, oh why, could they not have put their antenna in the farm with everybody else?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Another thing about 4.1 PBS. Last night the show I was watching was on 4.1 which is not HD.


I sware I saw a lot of artifacting and pixel crawl that I never saw last year.


-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11446666
> 
> 
> I sware I saw a lot of artifacting and pixel crawl that I never saw last year.



Some time in the last year (or 2) they made the kids channel (4-3) 24-hours, so they may have reduced the bandwidth available to 4-1.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Someone explained to me the reason for 24 hr children channels but I am still having trouble believing it. My contention was "What self respecting kid watches Cartoons at 2 am in the morning?"


I was told that parents sit the sleepless child down in front of the tv, turn on the cartoons in the middle of the night, and it lolls little Bobby Beeb to sleep.


So I guess I can understand this. But I I don't understand why so many networks have to either tie up the weekends with cartoons or have 24 hr cartoons on a subchannel.


How many stations can a kid watch Cube on at one time?


-DonB2


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> But I I don't understand why so many networks have to either tie up the weekends with cartoons



You can thank the FCC for that one.


----------



## Daryl L

ESPNU was added to channel 140 this morning.


----------



## Chuckeis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida* /forum/post/11394657
> 
> 
> How do I get this deal? I have Road runner now but I am thinking of getting Digital cable again.



How I got my $35 for 12 month Deal.


I called up TWC and said "I have been looking at Dish Network for getting HD channels, they have 26 of them, can you compete?" The operator came back with the following deal:

$35 For Digital Cable (for 12 months)

$7 a month for HD-DVR

$2 For HD Tier (for 12 months)

I already had RR but that dropped from $45 to $40 a month. My bill was about $96 a month.


I just did an impulse Order HBO and get Cinemax, HBO On Demand and Cinemax on Demand free for 12 months. The interesting thing about the flyer is they mention Cinemax HD, which is not in the area. I need to call them and complain about it.


----------



## DonB2

Chuckeis ,


You should have said I am looking at Direct TV with 100's of HD channels.


You may have even got a better deal










-DonB2


----------



## SugarBowl

yet another sports network, the Big10 Network launches tonight. However, the Big10 feels this channel deserves to be on basic cable, so don't expect TW to carry it anytime soon.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11475175
> 
> 
> yet another sports network, the Big10 Network launches tonight. However, the Big10 feels this channel deserves to be on basic cable, so don't expect TW to carry it anytime soon.



Everybody thinks they should be on basic cable.










I don't want to pay for another sports network I won't watch. ESPN, ESPN2, and FSN are basically two sports channels too many for me already. So I have no problem in the other thousand sports channel are on a sports tier as a premium package. If you want all that, I don't mind, just don't get upset that I don't want to subsidize it for you.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11475676
> 
> 
> Everybody thinks they should be on basic cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to pay for another sports network I won't watch. ESPN, ESPN2, and FSN are basically two sports channels too many for me already. So I have no problem in the other thousand sports channel are on a sports tier as a premium package. If you want all that, I don't mind, just don't get upset that I don't want to subsidize it for you.



I really wish they would switch to some type of a-la-carte pricing. I'd love the Big10 Sports network, and I'm still pissed we don't get MASN, but of course I have about 100 Channels that I don't watch. I understand that I have to get some channels I don't want in order to get ones I do, but there has got to be a better way that both the customer and the cable company win.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11475676
> 
> 
> Everybody thinks they should be on basic cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to pay for another sports network I won't watch. ESPN, ESPN2, and FSN are basically two sports channels too many for me already. So I have no problem in the other thousand sports channel are on a sports tier as a premium package. If you want all that, I don't mind, just don't get upset that I don't want to subsidize it for you.



Don't get upset that we don't want to subsidize your channels either.







Why should I pay for basic if I don't watch it?


Seriously, there are about 12 or 13 stations I watch. If all the other channels disappeared, I would never know it.


----------



## abward

I vote for a system that charges everything as pay-per-view. So, lets say to watch a show costs me 10 cents. Maybe newer shows cost 15 cents.


Just like telephone, cellphones, electricity, natural gas, car gas, and water....if I use too much and the bill is too high, then just use less. If I use very little, the bill is low. It is fair.


Yeah, I know it costs money to prepare and deliver the signal even if I am not using it. But, the same is true for the other utilities I mentioned.


Think of all the TVs that are just left on, wasting electricity. That would end!


With the upcoming SDV format, they would be even more able to know what I am watching, and charge appropriately.


----------



## SugarBowl

If they actually added all these channels to the sports tier, then the sports tier would be a hugely popular option.


----------



## toadfannc

Here's an excerpt from a response I got today from George Douglas, VP of Mktg for TWC NC:


"_I don't believe Raleigh will be able to add HD channels until switched digital is in place_."


Keep in mind, TWC NC has been promising switched digital for about a year. In other words ... no more HD for TWC NC customers for the foreseeable future. The exodus to satellite continues ...


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11481525
> 
> 
> Here's an excerpt from a response I got today from George Douglas, VP of Mktg for TWC NC:
> 
> 
> "_I don't believe Raleigh will be able to add HD channels until switched digital is in place_."
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, TWC NC has been promising switched digital for about a year. In other words ... no more HD for TWC NC customers for the foreseeable future. The exodus to satellite continues ...



I'm on the phone with D* as I write this.


----------



## SingleBbl

I just installed a Panny TH-50PX600U (on sale from Tiger for $1350!) and I'm really pleased with it, especially since I've found that there are HD channels on my basic TWC cable. This was a serendipity as the purchase was driven by other factors.










Thanks to everyone, especially Erik Garci, who has provided info on where to find what channels.


I have everything working except WLFL & WRDC. As near as I can tell, WLFL should be on 22.1 and WRDC should be on 28.1 but neither one is working for me. Nor are the TWC HD channels of 77.1 & 77.2 respectively.


Is anyone else having this problem or does anyone know of different channels for these two?


Of course since their HD content is essentially nonexistent, it's really just an academic question.


Regards,

Will


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11481525
> 
> 
> Here's an excerpt from a response I got today from George Douglas, VP of Mktg for TWC NC:
> 
> 
> "_I don't believe Raleigh will be able to add HD channels until switched digital is in place_."
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, TWC NC has been promising switched digital for about a year. In other words ... no more HD for TWC NC customers for the foreseeable future. The exodus to satellite continues ...



hmm... doesn't TWC negotiate channels on a nationwide basis? What would raleigh, specifically, have to do with that? Are there a bunch of TWC hd channels that Raleigh is not carrying?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11484113
> 
> 
> Are there a bunch of TWC hd channels that Raleigh is not carrying?



Er yes.


Take a look here and check off how many you are seeing.


The carriage of HD channels on TWC is random throughout the country for a variety of reasons. That's why even though other markets are, I'm not watching Starz HD, Cinemax HD or even HD Showcase on Demand (which is free) even though it's being advertised here on their OnDemand channels!


----------



## CCsoftball7

Does anybody around the Cary area know of a "live" D* in the area? I went to BestBuy and CircuitCity at Cross Roads...neither had a live feed. I would like to switch from TWC to D* as the new channels begin to light up. But, I don't want to get stuck in a contract for subpar PQ.


Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## dpenny

Hey all,

I posted this over in the HD Recording forum as well, but thought someone here might have an answer. I am interested in the Tivo HD, but I am only interested in the major networks and HD. Would I be better off getting a basic TWC subscription or can I get this stuff OTA? What type of issues might I run into with the programming guide? Does anyone know if I can get CableCards with a basic subscription? Thanks for the help


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpenny* /forum/post/11485183
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I posted this over in the HD Recording forum as well, but thought someone here might have an answer. I am interested in the Tivo HD, but I am only interested in the major networks and HD. Would I be better off getting a basic TWC subscription or can I get this stuff OTA? What type of issues might I run into with the programming guide? Does anyone know if I can get CableCards with a basic subscription? Thanks for the help



It depends a bit on where you are, but OTA reception is pretty good here. Check antennaweb for better info. In theory CableCards will work with basic only, but I believe TWC requires you to spend extra money and get a digital package to get cable cards. Plus they charge you two installation fees (they won't provide one M-card yet, only two S-cards). If you can get OTA I would go that route (that's what I'm doing with my S3).


The programming guide comes from TiVo, so either way you shouldn't have many, if any, problems. I haven't had a problem with the TiVo guide in the five years I've had a TiVo.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpenny* /forum/post/11485183
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I posted this over in the HD Recording forum as well, but thought someone here might have an answer. I am interested in the Tivo HD, but I am only interested in the major networks and HD. Would I be better off getting a basic TWC subscription or can I get this stuff OTA? What type of issues might I run into with the programming guide? Does anyone know if I can get CableCards with a basic subscription? Thanks for the help



You have to get digital cable to get cablecards. OTA works great with the Tivo. Not worth getting cablecards unless you really want ESPNHD or some movie channels.


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11488073
> 
> 
> In theory CableCards will work with basic only, but I believe TWC requires you to spend extra money and get a digital package to get cable cards.
> 
> 
> If you can get OTA I would go that route (that's what I'm doing with my S3).



I don't have any empirical data to back this up, but the TiVo fine print regarding CableCARD's says you don't have to have one to get the *unencrypted* HD channels, like the ones on TWC basic. Here's part of the info from http://www.tivo.com/whatistivo/ccfaqs.html :



> Quote:
> This digital set-top box is capable of receiving analog basic, digital basic and digital premium cable television programming by direct connection to a cable system providing such programming. A security card (CableCARD™) provided by your cable operator is required to view encrypted digital programming.



Maybe an existing TiVo HD user could remove their CableCARD's and test to see if they still get the unencrypted channels.


I didn't see any mention of TiVo HD with OTA. Anybody know for sure if TiVo HD works with OTA?


And, as mentioned in the header post the this thread, WRAL is still giving away antennas. I sent for mine yesterday. So you can try OTA for free.
http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/


----------



## scsiraid

You will be able to receive the unencrypted QAM channels without cablecards BUT you will have no guide data and thus will have to set manual recordings. Tivo doesnt know where the cableco 'maps' these channels to nor what guide data they pertain to.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11482572
> 
> 
> I have everything working except WLFL & WRDC. As near as I can tell, WLFL should be on 22.1 and WRDC should be on 28.1 but neither one is working for me. Nor are the TWC HD channels of 77.1 & 77.2 respectively.



Are you subscribed to Basic only or Basic+Standard?


If you have Basic only, then TWC normally installs a trap/filter at the junction box near the road. It filters out the Standard analog channels, which are 25 through 76. It might also filter out or weaken physical channel 77, which was used as an analog channel in the past, but it is now being used to carry 77.1 (WLFL HD) and 77.2 (WRDC HD). If that's the case, you could try asking TWC to send a technician to correct the issue, maybe by replacing the filter.


By the way, 22.1 and 77.1 refer to the same channel. 22.1 is a virtual channel number, and 77.1 is the physical channel number. Either way, the tuner is tuning to the same channel. Likewise, 28.1 and 77.2 refer to the same channel.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11491473
> 
> 
> You will be able to receive the unencrypted QAM channels without cablecards BUT you will have no guide data and thus will have to set manual recordings. Tivo doesnt know where the cableco 'maps' these channels to nor what guide data they pertain to.



That's correct. In order to receive the channel mappings that TWC uses, you need a CableCARD.


For example, TWC maps the number 255 to WRAL HD. If you install a CableCARD, your device will know this number. Otherwise, your device has no way to know this number.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/11492961
> 
> 
> That's correct. In order to receive the channel mappings that TWC uses, you need a CableCARD.
> 
> 
> For example, TWC maps the number 255 to WRAL HD. If you install a CableCARD, your device will know this number. Otherwise, your device has no way to know this number.



It is a shame that Tivo won't let you just attach a usb keyboard and type it in, like you can do in MythTV










FWIW, I'm visiting inlaws in Newport News VA, and I finally found a CC with a TivoHD "setup" in demo mode. The demo mode seems to tell me nothing about many of the things I care about (channel change speed, actually using the interface to do common tasks rather than watch people do it). It did let me use the fast forward / rewind, and I it seems like it would take some getting used to. Another customer flipped it around to look at the connectors at the back, and knocked out the power cord. It seemed to take forever to boot back up again.. I'm still on the fence..


Drew


----------



## golf7

Anyone got a un-encrypted digital channel list for Burlington, NC or Greensboro, NC?


I found one for Durham, but it isnt the same.


I need the physical channels, not the virtual, because i am using the QAM tuner on my HDTV.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golf7* /forum/post/11494343
> 
> 
> Anyone got a un-encrypted digital channel list for Burlington, NC or Greensboro, NC?



There is a specific forum for the Greensboro area. You'll probably have better luck finding what you're looking for there.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=137768


----------



## posg

Well, at least we're on the short list.


SDV Deployment for TWC

AS OF AUGUST 2007



Time Warner Cable Albany, N.Y. **

Time Warner Cable Austin, Texas*

Time Warner Cable Binghamton, N.Y. ****

Time Warner Cable Columbia, S.C.*

Time Warner Cable Green Bay, Wis.*

Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.*

Time Warner Cable Kansas City, Mo.****

Time Warner Cable Milwaukee, Wis.**

Time Warner Carolina North Carolina systems (Raleigh/Durham, Charlotte, Wilmington)***

Time Warner Cable Oceanic (Hawaii)***

Time Warner Cable Portland, Maine*

Time Warner Cable Rochester, N.Y.**

Time Warner Cable San Diego, Calif.***

Time Warner Cable Syracuse, N.Y.*


* Commercially deployed

** Installing system

***Contract awarded, SDV not yet installed/deployed

**** Installation/deployment status not yet known

***** Full deployment expected in next 30 days



Unknown SDV Deployment for TWC


Time Warner Cable Alabama

Time Warner Cable Barstow

Time Warner Cable Buffalo/Niagara

Time Warner Cable Cincinnati +

Time Warner Cable Clarksburg

Time Warner Cable Dayton/Miami Valley +

Time Warner Cable Desert Cities

Time Warner Cable Eastern Carolina (Wilmington)

Time Warner Cable Erie

Time Warner Cable Fort Benning

Time Warner Cable Hudson Valley

Time Warner Cable Jackson, MS/Monroe, LA

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles North

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles Metro

Time Warner Cable Los Angeles South

Time Warner Cable Mid-Ohio (Columbus)

Time Warner Cable Myrtle Beach

Time Warner Cable National (non-clustered systems)

Time Warner Cable Nebraska (Lincoln)

Time Warner Cable New York and New Jersey

Time Warner Cable North Texas (Dallas-Fort Worth) (formerly Comcast)

Time Warner Cable Northeast Ohio (Akron)

Time Warner Cable San Antonio

Time Warner Cable Southern California

Time Warner Cable Southern Tier New York

Time Warner Cable Southwest (El Paso, Wichita Falls, Corpus Christi, Laredo, Border Corridor, Golden Triangle, Kerrville, Rio Grande Valley, and South Central)

Time Warner Cable Southwest Florida

Time Warner Cable Southwest Ohio (Miami Valley & Cincinnati)

Time Warner Cable St. John

Time Warner Cable Terre Haute


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11511752
> 
> Well, *unfortunately* we're on the short list.



Fixed your post for you.










I have no problem with SDV in concept. I do have a problem with TWC using it to circumvent the FCC guidelines with regards to open devices (please don't give me that OCAP crap again, that isn't open, that is TWC dictating the interface on a device I own). I feel TWC should be required to deploy a solution for open devices to access any technology before they can deploy it.


I certainly hope this means TWC will do something to increase their anemic HD offerings. I'm especially interested in HGTV-HD and SciFi-HD. I guess in 2022 sometime we'll get those here.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11511752
> 
> Well, at least we're on the short list.
> 
> 
> SDV Deployment for TWC
> 
> AS OF AUGUST 2007
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.*
> 
> * Commercially deployed



And a disaster it is too. They have a hard time keeping the system up and running now. It has gotten to the point that the whole system crashes at least once a month with major sections crashing on a weekly basis. In May, they did a software upgrade and the SA engineers had to come back in and reprogram the whole system. It was down for almost a week. TWC lost a lot of money that month. It has gotten so bad, they have reinstalled the the old straight through analog modulators for the basic 2-15 (we have a local station on channel 15 and News 14 on channel 14) so when the system crashes, people still have the locals at least. They did have the locals running through the system digitally and then reconverting back to analog for basic. But when the system starting dying, they changed back for those channels to give them some breathing room when it does crash.


D* and E* are reaping the benefits though because I am seeing more dishes of both providers popping up all over. In the last 3 months my neighborhood has turned into a mushroom farm of sat dishes and TWC is trying to aggressively fight back but there seems to be too much bad taste in people's mouths at this point. Until SDV came to town, TWC had pretty much neutered satellite but it is on the raise here again.


Just something for you guys to look forward to.


----------



## scsiraid

How much stuff did Greensboro move from linear to SDV? Im a cablecard user and am hoping to avoid losing all the 'good stuff'. I scanned the Greensboro forum and didnt see much mention of SDV.


----------



## foxeng

They tried moving the local stations with most of the digital tier and for about 6 weeks it was painful to watch TWC cable because it actually increased the payload on the system and you had channels freezing for hours and lip sync issues. It was so bad the local stations raised cane and TWC-GSO finally relented dropped the fiber optic feeds from the stations and moved us back to analog basic OTA with a separate digital feed for the digital boxes and that helped the payload issue. But now they are doing so many updates on the system software and the STB's that you never really know if a channel is going to be there or not. As far as channels not being SDVed, only the local analog and digitals are available with a QAM tuner with an occassional digital tier channel showing up for a short period of time as some issue is being resolved. At times the local stations disappear or get moved to different QAM channels only to reappear on the original QAM channel sometime later. The lastest being ESPN-HD one day it is not there, next day it is, next day it is on a different channel and the next day it is gone. The ABC station has been appearing and disappearing for several months now. People are just getting tired of it. The griping in the thread has pretty much quit since many have gone to satellite to get away from the problems.


----------



## jpowell5

Hello all,


I'm looking to organize some Home Theater meets in the area and since this is such an active post for Raleigh/Durham area residents, I wanted to bring your attention to a post on the subject at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=11459469 


Please check it out and let us know your interest level. It would be great to meet other enthusiasts in the area.


----------



## ncted

Anyone else having trouble with TWC digital set top boxes this evening?


Ted


----------



## VisionOn

both of mine seem to be operating as usual.


----------



## ncted

I finally got through to TWC after a really long wait on the phone. The said the problem is on their end and they have no idea when it will be fixed. This is as bad as rain-fade when I had D*.


Ted


----------



## BlueCamel

Does anyone know where to purchase a Channel Master 4228 antenna local? I'm hoping to avoid shipping. I'm in Durham and don't mind a short drive.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/11524534
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase a Channel Master 4228 antenna local? I'm hoping to avoid shipping. I'm in Durham and don't mind a short drive.



Get it from the WRAL antenna give-away and it is free. http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/11525623
> 
> 
> Get it from the WRAL antenna give-away and it is free. http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/



I don't have a receipt from my HD Homerun any more


----------



## abward

I did not either, but they shipped me one. Just tell them how great their station is (which is true), etc.


----------



## MR12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/11524534
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase a Channel Master 4228 antenna local? I'm hoping to avoid shipping. I'm in Durham and don't mind a short drive.



Dow Electronics in Greensboro. Only open M-F I believe.


----------



## DonB2

"Just tell them how great their station is (which is true), etc"


It is real hard to find fault with WRAL!


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

It's our #1 station.... that is, the one the wife and me watch the most... What I really like is that when the on-air talent makes mistakes (and they do sometimes - after all, they're human) or something happens off camera, they make the appropriate comment about it and move on. If they were wrong or out of line on something - they admit it.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/11524534
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase a Channel Master 4228 antenna local? I'm hoping to avoid shipping. I'm in Durham and don't mind a short drive.



Lowes/Home Depot usually have some channel master products in stock.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11527719
> 
> 
> It is real hard to find fault with WRAL!
> 
> 
> -DonB2



The only issue I have with them is that they're our primary LF/Raycom Sports affiliate and during a LF/Raycom event the CBS feed gets shown on 5-2. The only time I have an issue with that is when the CBS feed is in HD (like they're showing an SEC football game) and the LF feed is not (everything so far, with the exception of last year's ACC tournament), they should show the CBS feed on 5-1 (HD) and the LF feed on 5-2 (SD).


Or just let WRDC be the LF affiliate (like they did this weekend while tennis was on)...


----------



## jpowell5

If anyone is interested, I have a Winegard ProStar PR-4400 UHF Antenna that I would like to sell. It is in excellent condition...... just PM with an offer. I'm in Northeast Raleigh.


----------



## ENDContra

^^Occasionally they have done just that (with the Raycom game on analog 5 while CBS-HD was on 5-1), but for the most part they dont. I agree though, I wish that would happen more often.


----------



## drewwho

That reminds me.. They made a splash last Feb by announcing that some of the 2007 ACC tournament would be broadcast in HD. Does anybody know which, if any, ACC football and basketball games will be broadcast in HD by our luddite friends at Raycom/LF this season? The Raycom website seems mostly useless.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I was watching PBS 4-2 last night. The show was about 1000 pound pumpkins.


I was mildly interested in watching it because when I use to live in Upstate NY a guy on the road I lived on grew huge pumpkins.


Surprisingly they interviewed the guy on the show and even more suprisingly as they panned the HD camera around his farm and you could see things in the background there on the screen was the hill I lived on for years displayed in full HD.


Kinda cool seeing your old stomping grounds in HD. Especially on TV.


-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra

^^I dont remember where I saw it posted (maybe PackPride?), but no HD ACC football games, but POSSIBLY up to 4 regular season ACC basketball games (probably Duke-Carolina, and 3 other games involving either Duke or Carolina







). I assume the tournament would continue to be HD. Rather disappointing, especially when you see the Big Ten Network pulling off 3-4 HD games EACH WEEKEND.


----------



## toadfannc

Don't know if anyone of you heard this, but this morning on the local sports radio station (850 the Buzz), Brad Phillips (TWC VP for the Raleigh region) came on to defend the TWC position on not carrying MASN.


Same stuff we've all heard about how TWC cares about keeping costs down, sports tier, bla bla bla. Then, he went on to say that the 8 games on the NFL Network will be broadcast on local TV. The host said ... "wait a minute, are you saying that all 8 games will be shown here in Raleigh?". And, Mr. Phillips said, "YES". Of course, that's a lie (whether intentional or unintentional).


I don't really care since I ordered Dish Network and can't wait for it to be installed in about a week. I'll get all of what I got with TWC for $13/mo less-- with tons more programming (especially HD).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/11539928
> 
> 
> ^^I dont remember where I saw it posted (maybe PackPride?), but no HD ACC football games, but POSSIBLY up to 4 regular season ACC



Argh. I suppose 4 basketball games is better than nothing, but I'll bet we will again be in a situation where ESPN-HD or ESPN2-HD has ACC games in HD which gets blacked out due to Raycom. Sigh.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11537568
> 
> 
> That reminds me.. They made a splash last Feb by announcing that some of the 2007 ACC tournament would be broadcast in HD. Does anybody know which, if any, ACC football and basketball games will be broadcast in HD by our luddite friends at Raycom/LF this season? The Raycom website seems mostly useless.
> 
> 
> Drew



Check here. http://mattsarz44017.tripod.com/football2007.html 


I don't see a RAYCOM HD logo though..


----------



## HDMe2

Am I the only one noticing lots of little pixelization problems on NBC 17 tonight for the NFL game? This is much worse than I remember games looking last season.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11540153
> 
> 
> I don't really care since I ordered Dish Network and can't wait for it to be installed in about a week. I'll get all of what I got with TWC for $13/mo less-- with tons more programming (especially HD).



I don't understand why you didn't do that a long long time ago.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11547638
> 
> 
> I don't understand why you didn't do that a long long time ago.



1. Questionable southern exposure (I've been assured that it's not a problem).

2. Weather (I hear that is greatly exaggerated).

3. Local presence (I prefer to deal with people-- I'm not a "mail order" type guy).

4. I really didn't care about technology. TWC acts like they are splitting an atom just to add 1 channel. Satellite appears to handle the technology with ease and seems- to the untrained eye- to provide the same or better PQ.

5. I had always thought satellite would be more expensive-- not the case.

6. I'm a deliberate person. But, after waiting for over 3 years for TWC to show any sign of keeping up-- I had enough.

7. I waited for satellite to offer local HDs (without a seperate OTA antenna).


I encourage any of you who have been frustrated over the years with TWC, to do some research. You might just find yourself defecting.


----------



## AJerman

Okay, so here's a question for you guys. I just went and picked up a box for a roommate who I let move in. Previously I had one box, an 8300HDC DVR box. I was paying for Digital, HD suite, and RR.


Now I just hooked up his box and flipped it on, it's an older Pioneer with Passport (on a side note, I didn't think it was legal to give out old non-CC boxes anymore but I could care less). Anyway, on his box he seems to get all kinds of channels, HBO, Encore, etc. When I checked again out on the main TV, I don't have those. How can one room or one box get channels that the rest of the apartment doesn't? I thought it was all restricted, not just per box or per outlet.


----------



## sooke

Hi, anyone else in the Raleigh area getting silence when using Digital Dolby on the TWC HD8300 DVR? It has always worked fine for me over the last year, until two nights ago. I had to set the box to "two channel" to hear anything. Haven't called it in yet though.


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## esfb8zs

Does anyone have a Directv Slimline dish for sale? I actually only need the lnb's, but will consider the entire dish. I ordered one from someone on ebay and it did not come with the lnb's!!


Also looking for someone with experience and a meter to install said dish. I don't have line of sight to 119, so it will be a harder install. Email me if you have a dish or can install - [email protected]


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/11560454
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone else in the Raleigh area getting silence when using Digital Dolby on the TWC HD8300 DVR? It has always worked fine for me over the last year, until two nights ago. I had to set the box to "two channel" to hear anything. Haven't called it in yet though.
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *
> 
> Sooke



It's happen to me a few times the past couple years. Rebooting the box always corrects it for me.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuckeis* /forum/post/11471875
> 
> 
> How I got my $35 for 12 month Deal.
> 
> 
> I called up TWC and said "I have been looking at Dish Network for getting HD channels, they have 26 of them, can you compete?" The operator came back with the following deal:
> 
> $35 For Digital Cable (for 12 months)
> 
> $7 a month for HD-DVR
> 
> $2 For HD Tier (for 12 months)
> 
> I already had RR but that dropped from $45 to $40 a month. My bill was about $96 a month.



Just to verify, is the 12 months where they are offering you the deal for 12 months, or do you have to commit to 12 months to receive the deal. Im thinking of doing this, but I dont want to lock myself into anything as Im still very possibly calling up one of the sat companies in the very near future.


That being said, Im also moving within the next year, and Im wondering how much of a hassle it is to get a dish reinstalled at a new location either by a tech or doing it myself. Definitely would hate to have to pay someone to install and/or reinstall a few months later.


----------



## dpenny

I am trying to ditch TWC and move to OTA since the only thing we really watch are the network channels. I put up an old Winegard antenna I had (I think it is a GS-1100; I got it free when I was trying out Voom HD) and tried to tune in some local channels today. I definitely don't think it is the correct antenna for my location; I am located in Northeast Raleigh, just off of Capital Blvd headed towards Wake Forest. I could get WTVD great, but everything else was pretty snowy. I am about 14.5 miles from the antenna farm according to antennaweb.org and about 35 miles from the PBS tower. Also, I am down in a bit of a hole with a fair number of trees around the house. I would really like to be able to pick up PBS for the kid shows, but us grown-ups watch the other networks. Does anyone know if it would be possible to pickup both PBS and the other networks on one antenna? If not, is it possible to use two antennas to accomplish this? I am planning on getting a Tivo HD, but I wanted to be sure I could get good reception OTA. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scooper

Are you wanting the analogs, the digitals, or both ?


Good reception is certainly possible, you could even use 1 antenna - but you would get best results using a rotor. I'd also suggest that you mount the antenna outside, above your roof some distance. Channel 4 is out in Chapel Hill, most other stations are out in the Garner antenna farm , but Channel 22 analog is about 10-15 degrees away from the rest (Maybe a bit more in your case).


I'd also get a "real" antenna, preferably a combo VHF/UHF antenna that you should be able to find at Lowe's or Home Depot. Using 2 antennas instead of a rotor is possible, but not easy in our market.


BTW - I'm out in Youngsville, in a forest, and I get EXCELLENT reception of all stations , especially when I aim my antennas at the tower I'm trying to receive( yes, I have them on a rotor).


----------



## Axelrod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/11557007
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's a question for you guys. I just went and picked up a box for a roommate who I let move in. Previously I had one box, an 8300HDC DVR box. I was paying for Digital, HD suite, and RR.
> 
> 
> Now I just hooked up his box and flipped it on, it's an older Pioneer with Passport (on a side note, I didn't think it was legal to give out old non-CC boxes anymore but I could care less). Anyway, on his box he seems to get all kinds of channels, HBO, Encore, etc. When I checked again out on the main TV, I don't have those. How can one room or one box get channels that the rest of the apartment doesn't? I thought it was all restricted, not just per box or per outlet.



I've noticed that when you first get a cable box everything is unscrambled. After a few hours, or sometimes days, it starts scrambling. I think the cable company sends a signal over the line to get it going.


I want to upgrade to HD service, but when I called to ask about deals, and specifically mentioned that I was looking at Satellite companies, I was told how much it was to upgrade (extra $7.95/mo) and no offers were made whatsoever. It was like they didn't care at all because I was an existing customer, and they just want to sign up new customers. And I bet there's some accountant telling them that most people won't switch because it's too much of a hassle.


Now I have to decide if I'm calling their bluff or if it really is too much of a hassle....


----------



## dpenny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/11565763
> 
> 
> Are you wanting the analogs, the digitals, or both ?
> 
> 
> Good reception is certainly possible, you could even use 1 antenna - but you would get best results using a rotor. I'd also suggest that you mount the antenna outside, above your roof some distance. Channel 4 is out in Chapel Hill, most other stations are out in the Garner antenna farm , but Channel 22 analog is about 10-15 degrees away from the rest (Maybe a bit more in your case).
> 
> 
> I'd also get a "real" antenna, preferably a combo VHF/UHF antenna that you should be able to find at Lowe's or Home Depot. Using 2 antennas instead of a rotor is possible, but not easy in our market.
> 
> 
> BTW - I'm out in Youngsville, in a forest, and I get EXCELLENT reception of all stations , especially when I aim my antennas at the tower I'm trying to receive( yes, I have them on a rotor).



Thanks for the info. I'm mainly concerned about the digital channels, so I was planning on getting a UHF antenna. I was hoping not to have to use a rotor if possible. If I could get CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX and PBS I would be happy.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpenny* /forum/post/11566132
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm mainly concerned about the digital channels, so I was planning on getting a UHF antenna. I was hoping not to have to use a rotor if possible. If I could get CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX and PBS I would be happy.




You're going to need a rotor if you want the digitals. From my location, getting channel 59 out of Chapel Hill or channel 39 out of Roanoke Rapids both require moving my antenna in that direction. OTOH, You should also get 27 (28's digital) and 57 (22's digital) as well. If you get 2 UHF antennas , aim one at Garner, and the other at Chapel Hill, and combine their signals with a channel 59 jointenna (it will need to be replaced with a channel 25 jointenna after Feb 17,2009), that would work too. For Jointennas - check out http://www.warrenelectronics.com/ant...Jointennas.htm


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/11561430
> 
> 
> It's happen to me a few times the past couple years. Rebooting the box always corrects it for me.



Reboot worked. Thanks!


Sooke


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone notice that the first 15 min of the Redskins/Dolphis game was in SD on WRAL? It kicked into HD around 1:15. As I recall, the same thing happened last year-- ironically, on a Redskins game.


----------



## Kareemy

I didn't tune in to the Redskins game until just now and its being broadcast in HD but not in Dolby Digital. Also the Late Show with David Letterman hasn't been in Dolby Digital for a long time for me either. NBC and FOX seem fine with DD. I am picking them all up OTA. Is this a WRAL problem or something on my end?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kareemy* /forum/post/11570120
> 
> 
> I didn't tune in to the Redskins game until just now and its being broadcast in HD but not in Dolby Digital. Also the Late Show with David Letterman hasn't been in Dolby Digital for a long time for me either. NBC and FOX seem fine with DD. I am picking them all up OTA. Is this a WRAL problem or something on my end?



I hadn't bothered to check back to see if the game went to HD since I was watching another game... but nice to know they switched. I see this a few times every year on CBS for some reason and never know if it is CBS or WRAL who forgets to throw the HD switch.


As for Dolby Digital.. you may be confusing technology and nomenclature. Not all Dolby Digital is 5.1 surround sound. Many times Dolby Digital is 2.0 (2-channel sound) or 4 channel sound. I see lots of stuff in HD that is in Dolby Digital 2.0.


So the game today is in Dolby Digital... just not surround sound 5.1 encoded.


----------



## ENDContra

If the picture is still relatively clear, but in SD, its on the CBS end. If everything is kind of vibrating and it looks like you are watching the game through mud, its on WRALs end. Considering all the "storm" updates during the day, it was most likely the later. I noticed the DD problem too, but it was corrected as some point during the US Open.


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11540153
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone of you heard this, but this morning on the local sports radio station (850 the Buzz), Brad Phillips (TWC VP for the Raleigh region) came on to defend the TWC position on not carrying MASN.
> 
> 
> Same stuff we've all heard about how TWC cares about keeping costs down, sports tier, bla bla bla. Then, he went on to say that the 8 games on the NFL Network will be broadcast on local TV. The host said ... "wait a minute, are you saying that all 8 games will be shown here in Raleigh?". And, Mr. Phillips said, "YES". Of course, that's a lie (whether intentional or unintentional).



Speaking of which - does anyone know who is going to carry that NFL Network game here locally? I've contacted WTVD (since they are the local home affiliate for the Panthers and carried pre-season games) but haven't heard back.

I wouldn't think that the game would only be available in the greater Charlotte area. Anyone know? I don't think it's necessarily a question for TWC but for the broadcaster in the area.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/11577427
> 
> 
> Speaking of which - does anyone know who is going to carry that NFL Network game here locally? I've contacted WTVD (since they are the local home affiliate for the Panthers and carried pre-season games) but haven't heard back.
> 
> I wouldn't think that the game would only be available in the greater Charlotte area. Anyone know? I don't think it's necessarily a question for TWC but for the broadcaster in the area.



No one will carry the game locally. The NFL Network games are exclusive this year. Therefore, no NFL Network, NO GAME!!!


----------



## DonB2

Scooper,


"You're going to need a rotor if you want the digitals. From my location, getting channel 59 out of Chapel Hill or channel 39 out of Roanoke Rapids both require moving my antenna in that direction. OTOH, You should also get 27 (28's digital) and 57 (22's digital) as well. If you get 2 UHF antennas , aim one at Garner, and the other at Chapel Hill, and combine their signals with a channel 59 jointenna (it will need to be replaced with a channel 25 jointenna after Feb 17,2009), that would work too. For Jointennas - check out http://www.warrenelectronics.com/ant...Jointennas.htm "



This actually worked for you???


I had zero luck with the Join antenna. There are just too many frequencies packed too close to the PBS digital frequency to make it work for me with ATSC. I even sent the Join antenna back for fine notch tuning.


Now maybe it would work on analog for me but it did not begin to work on ATSC Digital.


I am now back to two antennas with a infrared attic mounted radio shack A/B switch and my radio Universal repeater getting the a/b choice up to the attic.


-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11577657
> 
> 
> No one will carry the game locally. The NFL Network games are exclusive this year. Therefore, no NFL Network, NO GAME!!!



I think they are carried locally, but locally means Charlotte -- not Greensboro, not Raleigh, not North Carolina -- just Charlotte. So yeah, that Panthers game will require you to visit a bar or get a dish.


----------



## DonB2

PBS - Reception on 4.1 ATSC


I am always amazed how I can go one evening with PBS and not have one single break up in signal. And than the next night I turn on the tv and barely a signal with signal reception just constantly changing between 0 and 5 on my Samsung STB tuner. It looks like Multipath issues but what has changed? The weather had been consistant.


I guess it is just typical with Attic mounted antennas.


-DonB2


----------



## Chuckeis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/11564669
> 
> 
> Just to verify, is the 12 months where they are offering you the deal for 12 months, or do you have to commit to 12 months to receive the deal. Im thinking of doing this, but I dont want to lock myself into anything as Im still very possibly calling up one of the sat companies in the very near future.
> 
> 
> That being said, Im also moving within the next year, and Im wondering how much of a hassle it is to get a dish reinstalled at a new location either by a tech or doing it myself. Definitely would hate to have to pay someone to install and/or reinstall a few months later.



There is no contract with it. I am hoping for something better to come along before my 12 months is up, if not I will cancel and go back to OTA only until someone offers me a deal that cannot be beat.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11588732
> 
> 
> ... And than the next night I turn on the tv and barely a signal with signal reception just constantly changing between 0 and 5 on my Samsung STB tuner. ... I guess it is just typical with Attic mounted antennas.



Might not be due to an Attic mount. Might be more due to other issues. I see the same thing on my indoor antenna. A medium or large directional UHF antenna might help. For more on fading and other HDTV OTA info:

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/G...yA.html#fading


----------



## SugarBowl

fyi, the new OTA channel 50.2 has some old shows on the weekend. Greatest American Hero, ATeam, AirWolf.


I don't think the Greatest American Hero has ever aired since the 80's.


Should be on time warner too, probably channel 256 ?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11588732
> 
> 
> PBS - Reception on 4.1 ATSC
> 
> 
> I am always amazed how I can go one evening with PBS and not have one single break up in signal. And than the next night I turn on the tv and barely a signal with signal reception just constantly changing between 0 and 5 on my Samsung STB tuner. It looks like Multipath issues but what has changed? The weather had been consistant.



Me too!


I didn't watch PBS Monday night, but Tues night was my worst PBS night in weeks. Up until Tues night, things had been perfect. But NOVA was nearly unwatchable last night. Maybe it is something WUNC was doing, and not us?


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11597250
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> I didn't watch PBS Monday night, but Tues night was my worst PBS night in weeks. Up until Tues night, things had been perfect. But NOVA was nearly unwatchable last night. Maybe it is something WUNC was doing, and not us?
> 
> 
> Drew



If you're both East of the tower, there was a fire out by Thomas Brooks park yesterday. Maybe that caused issues?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11597430
> 
> 
> If you're both East of the tower, there was a fire out by Thomas Brooks park yesterday. Maybe that caused issues?



Hmm... Could be. According to antennaweb, I'm just a little South of due East from the tower.



Drew


----------



## AJerman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axelrod* /forum/post/11566014
> 
> 
> I've noticed that when you first get a cable box everything is unscrambled. After a few hours, or sometimes days, it starts scrambling. I think the cable company sends a signal over the line to get it going.
> 
> 
> I want to upgrade to HD service, but when I called to ask about deals, and specifically mentioned that I was looking at Satellite companies, I was told how much it was to upgrade (extra $7.95/mo) and no offers were made whatsoever. It was like they didn't care at all because I was an existing customer, and they just want to sign up new customers. And I bet there's some accountant telling them that most people won't switch because it's too much of a hassle.
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide if I'm calling their bluff or if it really is too much of a hassle....



That says to me then that you could somehow reset the box to think that it's "new" again. I'm not saying anything about stealing cable or anything, but I find it curious. Seems weird that they would do that.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11596995
> 
> 
> fyi, the new OTA channel 50.2 has some old shows on the weekend. Greatest American Hero, ATeam, AirWolf.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Greatest American Hero has ever aired since the 80's.
> 
> 
> Should be on time warner too, probably channel 256 ?



Very cool. I may check some of those out. Very funny thing about the description I saw for Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew. It said:


"Teenage detectives solve non-violent mysteries."


How PC of them.


----------



## CCsoftball7

A few questions for those with D*:


1. How are the HD locals compared to OTA?

2. How are the HD stations (ESPN, etc.) compared to TWC?

3. Any rain fade issues?


Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## DonB2

50.2 - Interesting. I checked the online ATSC EPG and did not see anything about these shows.


I guess I will just go to 50.2 and see what is happening.


Update: I checked TitanTv guide to see what the line up for Sat was on 50.2 and either this Sat 50.1 and 50.2 are the same or Titan has not updated to different line up yet.


-DonB2


----------



## EricRobins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> A few questions for those with D*:
> 
> 
> 1. How are the HD locals compared to OTA?



I know everyone will say that there is a difference b/c D* compresses the signals they get from the local stations, but honestly, I don't think I can really tell the difference. Most of the problems I have had viewing HD has been on the local channels OTA.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> 2. How are the HD stations (ESPN, etc.) compared to TWC?



I have NEVER had problems with the existing HD stations in my 3 years of having HD from D*, in contrast, my phone and internet (via TWC) have gone out or been unusable at least 10 times in the 6 weeks I have had the service.... You be the judge.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> 3. Any rain fade issues?



A properly aligned dish should only have rain fade issues for 10-15 mins AT MOST.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeff



You are welcome!


----------



## dukkha2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/11524534
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to purchase a Channel Master 4228 antenna local? I'm hoping to avoid shipping. I'm in Durham and don't mind a short drive.



Dow electronics in Garner:


276 Hein Dr.

Garner, NC 27529

Wake County


919) 779-9939


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11600160
> 
> 
> 50.2 - Interesting. I checked the online ATSC EPG and did not see anything about these shows.
> 
> 
> I guess I will just go to 50.2 and see what is happening.
> 
> 
> Update: I checked TitanTv guide to see what the line up for Sat was on 50.2 and either this Sat 50.1 and 50.2 are the same or Titan has not updated to different line up yet.
> 
> 
> -DonB2


 www.zap2it.com seems to be up-to-date for the time warner lineup. It is channel 251, which is the Fox50 subchannel 50.2.


The channel is RTN, http://www.fox50.com/entertainment/news/9498362.html


----------



## esfb8zs

I purchased a satellite mount from them a couple of months ago, and they gave me a hard time when I mentioned I was installing myself. They said they were not supposed to sell to individuals. You might be careful what you tell them. I did not think they were going to sell it to me, but they did in the end...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukkha2* /forum/post/11602329
> 
> 
> Dow electronics in Garner:
> 
> 
> 276 Hein Dr.
> 
> Garner, NC 27529
> 
> Wake County
> 
> 
> 919) 779-9939


----------



## DonB2

"I purchased a satellite mount from them a couple of months ago, and they gave me a hard time when I mentioned I was installing myself. They said they were not supposed to sell to individuals. You might be careful what you tell them. I did not think they were going to sell it to me, but they did in the end..."


Boy do I hate stores that pull that trick. I have encountered it with trying to buy HVAC parts.


BTW- does DOW sell discrete components like caps and resistors? I am looking for an alternative to RS.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

" www.zap2it.com seems to be up-to-date for the time warner lineup. It is channel 251, which is the Fox50 subchannel 50.2."


Thanks I will try zap


-DonB2


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> A few questions for those with D*:
> 
> 
> 1. How are the HD locals compared to OTA?
> 
> 2. How are the HD stations (ESPN, etc.) compared to TWC?
> 
> 3. Any rain fade issues?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeff



I cannot comment on 1, as I left DirecTV before I could get HD locals. Of course, my OTA was never great shakes, as I had all kinds of reception issues thanks to being in a low point with lots of trees around.


2 they are equal. Again, I have not tested the MPEG-4 stuff on DirecTV, but the MPEG-2 stuff I got like ESPN are pretty much the same. No noticable difference for me.


I had some rain fade when it rained really hard, but only during a hard rain. I also have some trees my sat was shooting through which likely added to this.


If you have a clear shot, you'll be fine with DirecTV. My lack of a clear shot (plus the third $300+ chunk of money they wanted me to spend) plus SD picture quality issues was why I left. Of course, now that TWC is showing me plenty of pixellation, especially during some SD sports broadcasts, I've come back to the "SD is a wash" position.


----------



## MingusDew

Is anyone here using the Tivo HD box with Time Warner Raleigh? If so, how does it work?


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> A few questions for those with D*:
> 
> 
> 1. How are the HD locals compared to OTA?



They look the same to me on my Mits 57in and on the DLP projector. Plus I can switch back and forth between the MPEG4 locals and the OTA antenna I have connected and they look the same as I said before.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How are the HD stations (ESPN, etc.) compared to TWC?



Comparable to me. At least they were for the one month I had both services a couple of months back. I'm still with Direct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/11599625
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Any rain fade issues?



No rain fade issues on my end. Make sure your dish aligned properly b/c the will cause problems. Directv has to come out to my place on Sat to realign. You really have to take care in aligning the 5lnb dish.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MingusDew* /forum/post/11610443
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the Tivo HD box with Time Warner Raleigh? If so, how does it work?



I have the series 3 and it works great with Time Warner. But i don't have cablecards, and that's probably what you really want to know about?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11611755
> 
> 
> I have the series 3 and it works great with Time Warner. But i don't have cablecards, and that's probably what you really want to know about?



I thought you didn't get guide data unless you used cable cards. Do you just use the analog stations from TWC, and get your HD OTA?


Drew


----------



## drewwho

Has anybody else noticed that the audio sync has been off lately on WUNC-HD? I noticed it for one of the Friday night travel shows recorded on my DVR. I then noticed it again watching that "brown is the new green" documentary last night live over the air on my TV's built in tuner. The SD (4-1) version seemed fine.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MingusDew* /forum/post/11610443
> 
> 
> Is anyone here using the Tivo HD box with Time Warner Raleigh? If so, how does it work?



Im using an S3 (Tivo HD big brother) with two cablecards and its working fine. I do have some periodic pixelation that we are trying to track down.


----------



## DonB2

50.2 - I caught part of Magnum PI last night on this ATSC channel. Pretty nice have another free option.


Makes up for the loss of the Tube










-DonB2


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11620087
> 
> 
> 50.2 - I caught part of Magnum PI last night on this ATSC channel. Pretty nice have another free option.



I just checked and the RTN feed is available at 113.5 on QAM. The first episode of "The Fugitive" is on now.










According to Wikipedia, RTN has arranged for access to the CBS Television Distribution library of classic programs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro_Television_Network


----------



## DonB2

RTN - SO that is what it is called. Retro is a good thing for me. It was nice to see Higgins again last night on Magnum.


It is sorta like having TVLAND over the air.


-DonB2


----------



## HDMe2

I agree with the sentiments on RTN. I admittedly have not sat down to watch much as yet, but like having the option. I had not too long ago commented (prior to the DVDs starting to be released) that I had not seen Wild Wild West on TV in many years... and then I noticed RTN has Wild Wild West as part of their weekend lineup.


For the moment, they have a nice selection of some shows that have not been around in a long time. Hopefully they will be able to acquire some additional similar themed shows as well once they run through all the episodes of what they have now.


On a semi-related note... Anyone else notice that the afternoon syndicated airings of Two-and-a-half-men on 50.1 have been in HD?


Aside from Wheel & Jeopardy on WTVD, this is the first HD-syndicated non-primetime programming I have seen. Oddly enough, King of Queens has not yet been in HD.. but it gives me hope we may start to see more OTA HD syndicated programming.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/11625219
> 
> 
> Aside from Wheel & Jeopardy on WTVD, this is the first HD-syndicated non-primetime programming I have seen. Oddly enough, King of Queens has not yet been in HD.. but it gives me hope we may start to see more OTA HD syndicated programming.



I don't think it's the first, but I'm not entirely sure. Here's a little something from Engadget about that.


----------



## DECdaze

Greetings! I wanted to check with others before I start heading this route... I am interested in putting together an antenna in my attic. Most of the OTA stations I want to get are toward Raleigh. The lone exception is WUNC over toward Chapel Hill way.


Using an indoor antenna, I have lots of problems with WUNC. I have fewer problems with the rest of the stations. We sit in a small valley and seem to have either some fade, multi-path reflection or both.


So, here's what I am thinking of doing:


1. Mount two antennas in the attic


2. Point a Channel Master 4228 toward Chapel Hill


3. Point a Channel Master 4221 toward the Raleigh stations


4. Use a Channel Master JoinTenna on the 4228 to allow WUNC (channel 59) through without causing problems with the two antennas.


5. Run an RG6 line through the house to a wallplate behind the TV


A quick test with the Channel Master 4228 yielded great results for WUNC. Of course, it points just one way. The signal from the Raleigh direction was much weaker - as expected. So, with some research at the following URL, and it appears the above approach will work.
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ 
But it's always good to check with others who probably faced some of these issues.


Some questions:


1. Will this work? Anyone else tried it in this area?


2. From what I've read, it appears WUNC will change to channel 25. So I'll need to get another JoinTenna when that happens. Correct? At least that's what this document seems to indicate:
http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...-06-1082A2.pdf 
3. Since I'll be running this from attic to first floor, will this require an amplifier?


By the way, I got that Channel Master 4228 from WRAL. They are a phenomenal station. Over ten years ago my daughter had the chance to tour the WRAL station and heard all about HDTV. It's amazing we are getting the chance to see their efforts come to life.


Anyway, thanks for taking a look at this and providing your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## posg

DECdaze


Reception is like real estate. Location, location, location. The results you get will be unique to your location and to the reception pattern of the antenna you use. Even minor relocations of antennas at UHF frequencies give dramatically different results.


Since antennas in general seem to have less front to back ratios and directivity at lower frequncies, once WUNC moves to 25, it should be easier to receive off the back or side of an antenna pointed at Garner.


Consider the simple, reliable solution, a lifeline cable connection, or be prepared to pull your hair out on windy days, unless you're well above the tree line.


----------



## Scooper

#1 - yeah, it will work. It will help if your tuner is a 5th gen or better (to deal with any potential multipath issues).


#2 - yes on the jointennas. That's why I haven't set it up myself yet - $30 now for the ch59 one, followed by another $30 in Feb2009. You might see if just a simple combiner will work.


#3 - not necessarily. Try it without the pre-amp first.


You might want to put your antennas outside on the roof for best reception, although many people can get by with an attic installation. This also depends on the construction of your house as well as the other factors previously mentioned. Trying to use an attic antenna for me would be an exercise in futility - the sheathing of my house is foil covered.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/11630673
> 
> 
> ... You might want to put your antennas outside on the roof for best reception, although many people can get by with an attic installation. This also depends on the construction of your house as well as the other factors previously mentioned. Trying to use an attic antenna for me would be an exercise in futility - the sheathing of my house is foil covered.



Thanks for the answers.


I'll try the combiner first. We'll see if that does well enough. I will also see if I need an amplifier first.


I think we are fine on the construction of the house. We don't have foil covered sheathing. ... My indoor antenna almost does well enough now.


But it's at ground level, so trees and such does impact the signal. I'm hoping going to attic level will resolve those issues. I'm thinking I will place the antennas on mounts which I can move around until we get a good signal. Then we'll lock it in place. If that does not work, then I'll consider an external mount.


Hmmm... I can see a unique selling feature for your house. Just position it as being a Faraday Cage. Most people wouldn't understand. But some might think it's a great feature!


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11630375
> 
> 
> ... Reception is like real estate. Location, location, location. The results you get will be unique to your location and to the reception pattern of the antenna you use. Even minor relocations of antennas at UHF frequencies give dramatically different results.



You've got that right. I found a few inches one way or the other impacts my indoor antenna. It works well enough most of the time. I just hope to get WUNC along with the other channels.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since antennas in general seem to have less front to back ratios and directivity at lower frequncies, once WUNC moves to 25, it should be easier to receive off the back or side of an antenna pointed at Garner.



That's a good point. I may only need one antenna. If it works well enough for WUNC now, it will work much better after Feb 2009. Hmmm... I might make that my first step. Install it and see if it does well enough until then.


Also, not only do we need to worry about WUNC, but WTVD will move back to channel 11. That's an advantage of the 4228 antenna, which seems to do well enough on the upper VHF bands.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Consider the simple, reliable solution, a lifeline cable connection, or be prepared to pull your hair out on windy days, unless you're well above the tree line.



Call it principle. Time Warner Cable wants us to fork over 15 to 25 dollars more per month to get a few channels more than what we get off the air. Excuse me? There's very little "value add" in this equation.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DECdaze* /forum/post/11627763
> 
> 
> By the way, I got that Channel Master 4228 from WRAL. They are a phenomenal station. Over ten years ago my daughter had the chance to tour the WRAL station and heard all about HDTV. It's amazing we are getting the chance to see their efforts come to life.



OT from the real point of your post, but...


I agree with your WRAL comment. They are indeed a first class station that we're fortunate to have in this area. But there was a time when I wouldn't have said that.


Back in the mid '50s when pipsqueak, low-power WRAL was fighting mammoth 50,000W clear channel WPTF for channel 5, hardly anybody thought the FCC would even consider awarding the channel to any station other than WPTF. In fact, WPTF had already invested heavily in video equipment and had even converted their Studio B on the mezzanine level of the then Durham Life Insurance building in downtown Raleigh to a TV studio. Following nearly three years of battle, the FCC decision in favor of WRAL blindsided and displeased practically everybody. There was talk of possible payoffs!


But time sure changes things. When WPTF finally got its chance at TV with channel 28, they really didn't shine with it. While that was still in the early days of UHF when quite a few stations were going under, WPTF showed no more than a pedestrian ability that made many realize the FCC had made the right decision in awarding 5 to WRAL after all. Subsequent years have really proved that realization in ways nobody could have even imagined 50 years ago.


There's some interesting background on WRAL here:
http://www.cbc-raleigh.com/history/corp_history.asp


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DECdaze* /forum/post/11631318
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Hmmm... I can see a unique selling feature for your house. Just position it as being a Faraday Cage. Most people wouldn't understand. But some might think it's a great feature!



Let's just say I'm NOT concerned about WIFI freeloaders around my house / neighborhood







. WIFI dies at the end of my driveway (and I have a 3 acre lot in the woods).


----------



## RBSteffes

I just got my first HD tuner card this week and I'm trying to integrate it into my mythtv set up. Before I "give up" and go to OTA broadcasting, I was trying to get it to work with the QAM channels I get from Time Warner.


This is my first foray into this area, so a lot of the information given out is greek to me, but I think I'm catching on.


MythTV found some channels automagically scanning, so I'm thinking my next step is to manually go through and guess how the remaining channels match up by watching them.


I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask if someone has already done this legwork though, and wouldn't mind PMing with the information to update my database manually.


What I have via scanning is:

+--------+---------+--------------+---------+-----------+

| chanid | channum | callsign | mplexid | serviceid |

+--------+---------+--------------+---------+-----------+

| 3013 | 78#11 | UNKNOWN44#11 | 44 | 10 |

| 3055 | 5-5 | WRALDT3 | 45 | 6 |

| 3247 | 105#6 | UNKNOWN49#6 | 49 | 9 |

| 3299 | 112#7 | UNKNOWN51#7 | 51 | 9 |

| 3300 | 112#8 | UNKNOWN51#8 | 51 | 10 |

| 3342 | 118#7 | UNKNOWN54#7 | 54 | 10 |

| 3343 | 118#8 | UNKNOWN54#8 | 54 | 11 |

| 3345 | 118#10 | UNKNOWN54#10 | 54 | 13 |

| 3346 | 118#11 | UNKNOWN54#11 | 54 | 9 |

| 3348 | 118#13 | UNKNOWN54#13 | 54 | 2 |

| 3349 | 119#1 | UNKNOWN55#1 | 55 | 4 |

| 3350 | 119#2 | UNKNOWN55#2 | 55 | 5 |

| 3351 | 119#3 | UNKNOWN55#3 | 55 | 6 |

| 3352 | 119#4 | UNKNOWN55#4 | 55 | 7 |

| 3354 | 119#6 | UNKNOWN55#6 | 55 | 2 |

| 3355 | 119#7 | UNKNOWN55#7 | 55 | 8 |

| 3911 | 91#1 | UNKNOWN91#1 | 64 | 128 |

| 3912 | 91#2 | UNKNOWN91#2 | 64 | 129 |

| 3913 | 91#3 | UNKNOWN91#3 | 64 | 130 |

| 3914 | 91#4 | UNKNOWN91#4 | 64 | 131 |

| 3915 | 91#5 | UNKNOWN91#5 | 64 | 132 |

| 3916 | 91#6 | UNKNOWN91#6 | 64 | 133 |

| 3917 | 91#7 | UNKNOWN91#7 | 64 | 134 |

| 3918 | 91#8 | UNKNOWN91#8 | 64 | 135 |

| 3919 | 91#9 | UNKNOWN91#9 | 64 | 136 |

| 3920 | 91#10 | UNKNOWN91#10 | 64 | 137 |

| 3921 | 91#11 | UNKNOWN91#11 | 64 | 138 |

| 3922 | 91#12 | UNKNOWN91#12 | 64 | 161 |

| 3923 | 91#13 | UNKNOWN91#13 | 64 | 162 |

| 3924 | 91#14 | UNKNOWN91#14 | 64 | 163 |

| 3925 | 91#15 | UNKNOWN91#15 | 64 | 164 |

| 3926 | 91#16 | UNKNOWN91#16 | 64 | 144 |

| 3927 | 91#17 | UNKNOWN91#17 | 64 | 145 |

| 3928 | 91#18 | UNKNOWN91#18 | 64 | 146 |

| 3929 | 91#19 | UNKNOWN91#19 | 64 | 147 |

| 3930 | 91#20 | UNKNOWN91#20 | 64 | 148 |

| 3931 | 91#21 | UNKNOWN91#21 | 64 | 149 |

| 3932 | 91#22 | UNKNOWN91#22 | 64 | 150 |

| 3933 | 91#23 | UNKNOWN91#23 | 64 | 151 |

| 3934 | 91#24 | UNKNOWN91#24 | 64 | 152 |

| 3935 | 91#25 | UNKNOWN91#25 | 64 | 153 |

| 3936 | 91#26 | UNKNOWN91#26 | 64 | 154 |

| 3937 | 91#27 | UNKNOWN91#27 | 64 | 155 |

| 3938 | 91#28 | UNKNOWN91#28 | 64 | 156 |

| 3939 | 91#29 | UNKNOWN91#29 | 64 | 157 |

| 3940 | 91#30 | UNKNOWN91#30 | 64 | 159 |

| 4059 | 105#9 | UNKNOWN105#9 | 49 | 1 |

| 4160 | 116#0 | UNKNOWN116#0 | 79 | 4 |

| 13080 | 1008-0 | | 53 | 9 |

| 3012 | 78#10 | WCTI | 44 | 12 |

| 3011 | 78#9 | WTVD | 44 | 11 |

| 3051 | 5-1 | WRAL DT | 45 | 2 |

| 3171 | 17-1 | NBC17HD | 50 | 2 |

| 3221 | 22-1 | WLFL-DT | 43 | 1 |

| 3052 | 5-2 | WRAL NE | 45 | 3 |

| 3053 | 5-3 | WRAL SD | 45 | 4 |

| 3054 | 5-4 | WRALDT2 | 45 | 5 |

| 3041 | 4-1 | UNCTV | 47 | 1 |

| 3042 | 4-2 | UNCHD | 47 | 2 |

| 3043 | 4-3 | UNCKD | 47 | 3 |

| 3044 | 4-4 | UNCED | 47 | 4 |

| 3045 | 4-5 | UNCNC | 47 | 5 |

| 3281 | 28-1 | MyRDC | 43 | 2 |

| 3172 | 17-2 | NBC17SD | 50 | 3 |

| 3173 | 17-3 | NBC17WX | 50 | 4 |

+--------+---------+--------------+---------+-----------+

65 rows in set (0.01 sec)



So that's still quite a few channels to go!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DECdaze* /forum/post/11631380
> 
> 
> Call it principle. Time Warner Cable wants us to fork over 15 to 25 dollars more per month to get a few channels more than what we get off the air. Excuse me? There's very little "value add" in this equation.



$12.00/month for lifeline service. You can easily invest twenty times that in antennas, preamps, cables, combiners, etc. We're talking about the price of a single topping medium pizza here for a month's service.


Besides, more and more the stuff worth watching is on the cable networks, not the broadcast networks.


What will $80 buy these days? A couple of tanks of gas. A couple of dinners out. A cell phone bill for a few dozen phone calls. A whole month of several hundred 24/7 channels of TV programming. I have a hard time not thinking that cable/sat isn't a pretty good value. For $12/month for reliable reception, INCLUDING a scrolling program guide, it's a no brainer.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11634109
> 
> 
> I just got my first HD tuner card this week and I'm trying to integrate it into my mythtv set up. Before I "give up" and go to OTA broadcasting, I was trying to get it to work with the QAM channels I get from Time Warner.
> 
> 
> This is my first foray into this area, so a lot of the information given out is greek to me, but I think I'm catching on.
> 
> 
> MythTV found some channels automagically scanning, so I'm thinking my next step is to manually go through and guess how the remaining channels match up by watching them.
> 
> 
> I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask if someone has already done this legwork though, and wouldn't mind PMing with the information to update my database manually.
> 
> 
> What I have via scanning is:



My (limited) understanding of this is that the mapping changes periodically. I do not know of an automated way of keeping your mapping up to date.


----------



## esfb8zs

We just moved here from Louisiana, and were looking forward to the Saints vs Tampa game on Fox at 1pm today (Sunday 9/16). Can anyone tell me why Fox 50 here in Raleigh is running American Idol Rewind instead of this or any other game? Is there some kind of blackout restriction?


I see WRAL is running the Panthers, but not in HD :-(


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11637323
> 
> 
> $12.00/month for lifeline service. You can easily invest twenty times that in antennas, preamps, cables, combiners, etc. We're talking about the price of a single topping medium pizza here for a month's service.
> 
> 
> Besides, more and more the stuff worth watching is on the cable networks, not the broadcast networks.



Well played from the cable shill. 20 times more would be the most extreme, most expensive, bought only at retail price, but I'm sure you know that. I spent $40 on the antenna and another $50 on cable, terminations, and tools. And for that $90 I've had three years of free HD service and haven't missed the paltry HD channels TWC offers in this area. Oh, and I'll continue to get that service, so the monthly right now for me is $2.50 a month and going down. That is a fifth of what even lifeline cable would cost me.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11637323
> 
> 
> $12.00/month for lifeline service. You can easily invest twenty times that in antennas, preamps, cables, combiners, etc. We're talking about the price of a single topping medium pizza here for a month's service.



Well, perhaps it's just $12 in your area. The uplift to HD is more than $20 in my area. Then add the ongoing $20 per month, and the cost grows substantially. Now, I agree it's not a lot of money. But $250 per year is noticable.


Digital cable service does add some channels (SDTV). There are only a few channels that have a PQ of HDTV. And most of those are OTA broadcasts from the area. Not the best value for that increase.


Even with a preamp, which I probably don't need, and two JoinTennas (one for Channel 59 for WUNC now and one for Channel 25 for WUNC after Feb 2009) - even with all that, the cost washes out within a couple years.


I agree location is important. I already get adequate service with an indoor antenna. 90% of the time it works fine. This will improve that to over 95% of the time. At least on a monthly basis, cable has issues (frozen images, etc). Neither cable nor antenna is without problems / outages.


I've not decided yet, but it's not just $12 per month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Besides, more and more the stuff worth watching is on the cable networks, not the broadcast networks.



No disagreement. That's why I will keep analog standard cable.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11637323
> 
> 
> $12.00/month for lifeline service. You can easily invest twenty times that in antennas, preamps, cables, combiners, etc. We're talking about the price of a single topping medium pizza here for a month's service.



They must teach funny math over at the cable company... I got my "free" HD antenna (thank you WRAL) (oh wait it cost me a $0.39 stamp), and a 50' run of coax (I suppose it might cost $10 new at RatShack, but I had it laying around), and wammo, 20(?) HD channels picked up (lots of repeats in there).


Sounds like every month using that and NOT using TWC would be a pizza in my favor, not the other way around.


Mike


----------



## klapa

Hello All,


Just found this great forum for my local area (Cary, NC).


I guess I'm like allot of folks - just got tired of paying $50/month for DTV to watch commercial laden re-runs and finally made the move to cut them off.


I have a Panasonic CT32HL-42F "HD Ready" TV that I bought back in late 2002 which requires an external HD tuner. It is 1080i capable with only component inputs (no DHMI) I was just shopping around to see what was out there today - which is what led me to this forum.


Recording is not really a priority for me - so just looking at the "tuner only" set top boxes I've about decided on the Samsung DTB-H260F - though it does seem to have some limitations - it seems to be the best. The Humax HFA100 would really fit the bill better - but has terrible reviews concerning reliability.


There don't seem to be many choices for us folks with digital "capable" TV's that don't have tuners.


I have gone to the CNET site antenna section and thought I should get a medium range VHF/UHF antenna and mount it on a rotator up on my chimney.


Just wondered what others are using in my area.


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/11639903
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every month using that and NOT using TWC would be a pizza in my favor, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> Mike



When you think about it, what he's really saying is, "Isn't digital cable worth going hungry one night a month?"


----------



## klapa

For me - the only "no-brainer" is that I simply refuse to deal with a monopoly.


Here in the Southeast - cable companies serve "regions" and thus those in that region have _one_ choice of a company. This lack of competition tends to make for poor customer service - and poor options for programming. I learned to hate the cable company years ago living in Atlanta Georgia.


I went with DTV for exactly that reason - as with Dish TV as a competitor they had reason to provide competitive programming and good customer service. Alas no sooner had those two companies merged did the re-runs and commercials begin to pile up. So I'm paying $40-$50 a month for re-runs and commercials.


Since cutting off DTV last month I reverted to my "rabbit ears" and find that it actually seems "regular" TV has less commercials that the cable and satellite TV. Remember when cable first came out - years ago - being touted as "100 channels of commercial free TV"?


Just goes to show what a lack of competition will do - more commercials and less fredsh programming = more revenue for the company. No choice = no choice for the consumer.


For me - I'll take OTA HDTV and my Netflix for 12 bucks a month.


That's a "no-brainer".


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11637325
> 
> 
> My (limited) understanding of this is that the mapping changes periodically. I do not know of an automated way of keeping your mapping up to date.



I think I've decided to give up on the QAM, it just didn't seem to work well for MythTV, and I couldn't seem to find all the channels.


I'm trying OTA now, but due to the location of my house, I can't get a reliable lock with NBC17 or WRAZ. Buying a HD capture card for just ABC wasn't really what I had in mind.


What I have now in terms of antenna is a small directional antenna I bought today from Best Buy. It's a Terk HDTVa made by Adiovox. It didn't give me significantly better reception than the $9.99 el cheapo UHF loop I tried first.


Now I'm debating on giving up on the HDTV, but I do love toys, which is all that's keeping me going.


I'm in north Raleigh, and antennaweb reports me as being 15 miles away from what I assume is the Garner tower (NBC, et al) which doesn't come in cleanly, and 16 miles away from WTVD's tower, which actually does come in pretty well. I have no idea what to do at this point, other than trying a bigger antenna, so I'm strongly considering seeing if WRAL will give me one.


My two main questions at this point are:


1) How difficult is it to install an antenna in your attic or roof, if you're fairly incompetent? (Side question: Does anyone know of someone who installs antenna that isn't expensive?)


2) Besides waiting to see if WRAL will send me one, where does one go to buy an outdoor antenna anyway? Do you generally have to order them?


Thanks, sorry if I'm asking ridiculously stupid questions; this just isn't my field!


Ry


----------



## SugarBowl

RTN scheduling data seems a little off. None of my Greatest American Hero's have actually been Greatest American Hero.. Lots of Airwolf..


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/11638687
> 
> 
> We just moved here from Louisiana, and were looking forward to the Saints vs Tampa game on Fox at 1pm today (Sunday 9/16). Can anyone tell me why Fox 50 here in Raleigh is running American Idol Rewind instead of this or any other game? Is there some kind of blackout restriction?
> 
> 
> I see WRAL is running the Panthers, but not in HD :-(



They usually show 2 games.. I think they were showing a greensboro bull riding event today..


Not sure why the panthers game wasn't in HD today.. The bull riding was in HD, and Fox50 and CBS are owned by the same company, if that has anything to do with it.. I thought every NFL game was in HD.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11641260
> 
> 
> I think I've decided to give up on the QAM, it just didn't seem to work well for MythTV, and I couldn't seem to find all the channels.
> 
> 
> I'm trying OTA now, but due to the location of my house, I can't get a reliable lock with NBC17 or WRAZ. Buying a HD capture card for just ABC wasn't really what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> What I have now in terms of antenna is a small directional antenna I bought today from Best Buy. It's a Terk HDTVa made by Adiovox. It didn't give me significantly better reception than the $9.99 el cheapo UHF loop I tried first.
> 
> 
> Now I'm debating on giving up on the HDTV, but I do love toys, which is all that's keeping me going.
> 
> 
> I'm in north Raleigh, and antennaweb reports me as being 15 miles away from what I assume is the Garner tower (NBC, et al) which doesn't come in cleanly, and 16 miles away from WTVD's tower, which actually does come in pretty well. I have no idea what to do at this point, other than trying a bigger antenna, so I'm strongly considering seeing if WRAL will give me one.
> 
> 
> My two main questions at this point are:
> 
> 
> 1) How difficult is it to install an antenna in your attic or roof, if you're fairly incompetent? (Side question: Does anyone know of someone who installs antenna that isn't expensive?)
> 
> 
> 2) Besides waiting to see if WRAL will send me one, where does one go to buy an outdoor antenna anyway? Do you generally have to order them?
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry if I'm asking ridiculously stupid questions; this just isn't my field!
> 
> 
> Ry



You can buy antennas at Radio shack, lowes, home depot, best buy, circuit city.. All antennas are HD antennas, they don't have to say HD on the box.

In north raleigh, you will almost certainly need to mount the antenna outside to make it worthwhile.


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11641680
> 
> 
> You can buy antennas at Radio shack, lowes, home depot, best buy, circuit city.. All antennas are HD antennas, they don't have to say HD on the box.
> 
> In north raleigh, you will almost certainly need to mount the antenna outside to make it worthwhile.



Best Buy, Circuit City and Radio Shack didn't have outdoor antennas anywhere I could find; if they've got em, they've got em hidden away somewhere away from their indoor sets. I didn't try Lowes or Home Depot, but I checked their website for "uhf" and "antenna" and didn't see them so I just assumed they didn't have any. Guess I need to walk around a store on my lunch break tomorrow and see if something jumps out at me.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esfb8zs* /forum/post/11638687
> 
> 
> We just moved here from Louisiana, and were looking forward to the Saints vs Tampa game on Fox at 1pm today (Sunday 9/16). Can anyone tell me why Fox 50 here in Raleigh is running American Idol Rewind instead of this or any other game? Is there some kind of blackout restriction?
> 
> 
> I see WRAL is running the Panthers, but not in HD :-(



Some weeks FOX has a doubleheader, other weeks CBS has it. This week was a CBS doubleheader so no early game on FOX. We will always get the Carolina game, whatever channel it is on, since that is our local team.


----------



## Baler

Inter-conference games will be assigned based on home team. AFC at home - FOX, NFC at home - CBS. Therefore Houston at Carolina = CBS. Don't ask me how they came up with that, it's the NFL. You know, the same folks who want their channel carried on basic .


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11641260
> 
> 
> I think I've decided to give up on the QAM, it just didn't seem to work well for MythTV, and I couldn't seem to find all the channels.



Good choice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11641260
> 
> 
> What I have now in terms of antenna is a small directional antenna I bought today from Best Buy. It's a Terk HDTVa made by Adiovox. It didn't give me significantly better reception than the $9.99 el cheapo UHF loop I tried first.



I'd return it, and get something like a Channel Master 422x, either via your own purchase or via the WRAL program.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11641260
> 
> 
> 1) How difficult is it to install an antenna in your attic or roof, if you're fairly incompetent? (Side question: Does anyone know of someone who installs antenna that isn't expensive?)
> 
> 
> 2) Besides waiting to see if WRAL will send me one, where does one go to buy an outdoor antenna anyway? Do you generally have to order them?



I am totally incompetent and I installed a CM4228 in my attic myself. I was lucky, and had an abandoned drain from a water heater (which we relocated to the garage where it cannot flood 2 stories of our house). The drain led from the attic down 2 stories to the crawl. It wasn't a straight shot, and running the coax was frustrating, but doable after the purchase of a drain cleaning gizmo which I used as a snake.


I would strongly suggest before "really" installing it, you run the cable through the house (or an open window or something), and verify the position is good. I'd kill mythtv, and use azap from the dvb utilities pkg. Put this in $HOME/.azap/channels.conf:

WUNC:743000000:8VSB:0:0

WTVD:701000000:8VSB:0:0

WRAL:707000000:8VSB:0:0

WRAZ:683000000:8VSB:0:0

WFMY:695000000:8VSB:0:0

WNCN:719000000:8VSB:0:0

WRDC:551000000:8VSB:0:0

WRPX:479000000:8VSB:0:0

WLFL:731000000:8VSB:0:0


Then run azap $CHANNEL (eg, azap WRAL).


You want to see FEC_HAS_LOCK, 0 UNC (uncorrectable errors), 0 BER (bit error rate), and a high signal and snr. Some DVB drivers don't report signal or snr correctly, so you may need to go by just having a zero error rate.


Last, I have one tuner (air2pc hd5000) which is very sensitive to low signal. In order to get it working at all, I needed to use a small 5db (?) combo splitter / amplifier rather than a regular splitter.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11642506
> 
> 
> Best Buy, Circuit City and Radio Shack didn't have outdoor antennas anywhere I could find; if they've got em, they've got em hidden away somewhere away from their indoor sets. I didn't try Lowes or Home Depot, but I checked their website for "uhf" and "antenna" and didn't see them so I just assumed they didn't have any. Guess I need to walk around a store on my lunch break tomorrow and see if something jumps out at me.



Here are a few:
http://www.radioshack.com/family/ind...032187.2032189 


I've seen the big boxed antennas at lowes/home depot in the CableTv/Phone aisle.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/11644710
> 
> 
> Inter-conference games will be assigned based on home team. AFC at home - FOX, NFC at home - CBS. Therefore Houston at Carolina = CBS. Don't ask me how they came up with that, it's the NFL.



Since CBS has AFC and FOX has NFC (other networks have had them depending upon the bidding those past years)... they had to do something with inter-conference games..


It may have been a coin-flip.. or they may have thought that having the home team on the opposite network was good since the rest of the season they would normally not be on that network at all.


----------



## chsgas

The visiting team network in the NFL (CBS for AFC) has the rights to carry the game when a team from the AFC plays a team from the NFC.


Question - I live outside the Raleigh area. Do the local Raleigh channels carry the ACC football games in HD?


Thanks!!


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11645013
> 
> 
> ... I am totally incompetent and I installed a CM4228 in my attic myself. I was lucky, and had an abandoned drain from a water heater ...



You make a really good point. Sometimes it's easy (well, easier) to get the antenna from the attic to the TV. Sometimes it's not. Then it may be wise to call in a handyman to run the coax. Keep it in the house if possible. If not, you really need to ground it - and use the same gound as the house ground. Getting it wrong can lead to problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I would strongly suggest before "really" installing it, you run the cable through the house (or an open window or something), and verify the position is good. ...



Again, an extremely important step.


As I've mentioned, my indoor antenna does okay. I then tried a Channel Master 4228 by holding it in my living room. The reception was exceptional. Now I need to decide if I want two antennas joined (to pick up WUNC without a rotator) or just use a Rotator if WUNC reception is poorer than I would like. On WUNC with the indoor antenna I get about a 40% signal strength with lots of fading - probably due to multi-path interference. With the Channel Master 4228 in the same location I saw a rock solid signal at about 80% signal strength. Some fading still, but no dropouts.


So, I am fairly certain an attic mount will work. Next step is to locate it in my attic. Again, I need to test the location to lock it in place. So, I will run a cable through my attic door down to my TV while I am testing it. Once I decide on the correct orientation, I will 'lock down' the antenna position.


The idea of using an abandoned drain is a good one. Thanks!


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chsgas* /forum/post/11646411
> 
> 
> The visiting team network in the NFL (CBS for AFC) has the rights to carry the game when a team from the AFC plays a team from the NFC.
> 
> 
> Question - I live outside the Raleigh area. Do the local Raleigh channels carry the ACC football games in HD?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



No, not the RayCom/Lincoln coverage. They even black out ACC Basketball tournament on ESPNHD to show local non-HD coverage.


----------



## ENDContra

^The tournament was in HD on Raycom this past season, Im sure it will be next year too. They say they may do 3-4 regular season basketball games too. But yes, no HD football games from Raycom.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DECdaze* /forum/post/11646740
> 
> 
> Then it may be wise to call in a handyman to run the coax.



BTW, if you end up needing (and finding) a handyman to pull your coax, please let us know who it was, and how it went. I'm still looking for somebody to pull Cat5 here (the cat5alive guy mentioned earlier in the thread is apparently gone, or at least does not answer email).


Drew


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11648384
> 
> 
> ... I'm still looking for somebody to pull Cat5 here (the cat5alive guy mentioned earlier in the thread is apparently gone, or at least does not answer email)...



Too bad. He did good work and the price was reasonable. I've used another company which did some handyman work. I will see if they can help. "Just" need the cable run through the wall. I can do the antenna setup and all the connections. It will be a month or two before I have the time, but I'll let everyone know if they work out.


----------



## klapa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11648384
> 
> 
> BTW, if you end up needing (and finding) a handyman to pull your coax, please let us know who it was, and how it went. I'm still looking for somebody to pull Cat5 here (the cat5alive guy mentioned earlier in the thread is apparently gone, or at least does not answer email).
> 
> 
> Drew



I would mention a couple of thing (if you don't me me butting in)


The only local outfit I've seen listed in the Raleigh area for Channel Master products is: (from the Channel Master webpage)


O'Rourke Bros. Distributing

326 West Lane St.

Raleigh, NC 27603

Tel 800-772-3947


Myself - I just bought my Samsung receiver today and will send the paperwork to WRAL tomorrow. I'm just going to use the rabbit ears till the 4228 antenna comes in. My chimney is between the house and garage - thus a roof installation will be easy - just peel back the flashing next to the chimney - run the coax down - and re-seal with asbestos roofing compound (tar).


I would think you would want to run a ground on that antenna even in the attic - I've seen very strange occurrences with lightening. Should be easy in an attic - at least to ground it to the power line ground would be better than nothing. On the roof - run a heavy SOLID COPPER (~12-10 AWG) along the roof ridge (or a valley - but not across the shingles) and then down behind a gutter downspout to a copper rod driven in the earth.


Needless? to mention here - if you have overhead power lines - don't try to mount your antenna anywhere near them, as holding the antenna and touching the power line would probably be lethal.


I would also mention that I am a recently unemployed (August 24) electronic hardware design engineer and could do antenna installations and other engineering services (amplifiers, distribution, etc.) here in my local area (Cary).


Right now - I'm looking at a 1 month or so contracting job in two weeks - but I do "smell" some opportunity here. Though I didn't realize anyone even wanted Cat5 anymore with wireless such as it is.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klapa* /forum/post/11648788
> 
> 
> Though I didn't realize anyone even wanted Cat5 anymore with wireless such as it is.



Unlike a previous poster, my house is not a Faraday cage, and I now have at least 6 neighbors (plus cordless phones, microwaves, etc) competing for the 2.4GHz band that my wireless equipment uses. Streaming HD video is sometimes possible (but mostly annoying). My goal is to separate my HTPC into an general purpose home server housing the tuners, and one or more small appliances which stream the video from the server.


I could try to upgrade to N, but I'm assuming it would just be a matter of time until my neighbors also upgraded. The 2.4GHz band was great when I first moved into the house 4 years ago. I'd rather throw my money at something which is immune to interference.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

DECdaze ,


If you are going to have someone run one cable you may just want to have them run two. One for Garner stations and one for PBS.


Than you can do a/b switching downstairs next to the set which is a lot easier than working an a/b switch from the attic.


I realise you are going to try an antenna joiner. It may work for you and than you will just need one cable coming down to tv.


The antenna joiner did not work for me. It caused too many ghosting issues on the other local stations that had frequencies close by.


I just wish PBS would move their antenna to the Garner farm and make life easier for us!


BTW- I ran a cable out the attic down the edge of the outside of the chimney and than back into the crawl space and up to the tv room.


The white cable on the white sideing is not noticable and it is on the far side of the house away from most traffic anyway.


I am not sure which has given me more reception trouble: PBS or Sirius.


Don


----------



## klapa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11648916
> 
> 
> Unlike a previous poster, my house is not a Faraday cage, and I now have at least 6 neighbors (plus cordless phones, microwaves, etc) competing for the 2.4GHz band that my wireless equipment uses. Streaming HD video is sometimes possible (but mostly annoying). My goal is to separate my HTPC into an general purpose home server housing the tuners, and one or more small appliances which stream the video from the server.
> 
> 
> I could try to upgrade to N, but I'm assuming it would just be a matter of time until my neighbors also upgraded. The 2.4GHz band was great when I first moved into the house 4 years ago. I'd rather throw my money at something which is immune to interference.
> 
> 
> Drew



I had cat5 - too many problems as my only option there was to run it in my crawl space for the bedrooms in the house (wife and kids computers). The problem was the construction of my home uses no conduit at all - and much of the wiring is through the walls instead of up into the attic and then down into the room.


I found that without the very expensive outdoor cable the moisture degrades the cable (especially junction connectors) after a couple or years - also had one lightening strike that took out a switch. So I took the easy way out as I was tired of crawling around under the house to fix the stuff.


Thus I went with wireless using WPA security and a Radius server. With only a 2.4 GHz phone I've no problems with channel allocation.


I've not noticed any bandwidth problems yet must admit I still run cat5 on my servers and office computer which are the bandwidth hogs - the wireless is for my wife and kids.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11649007
> 
> 
> ... If you are going to have someone run one cable you may just want to have them run two. One for Garner stations and one for PBS. ... Than you can do a/b switching downstairs next to the set which is a lot easier than working an a/b switch from the attic.



Actually, you caught me in mid debate on this. As long as I'm running wire... Besides the extra wire and the a/b switch would be cheaper than the joiner and definitely less likely to cause interference. Even with the extra cable run it should be cheaper.


And I can teach my Logitech Harmony remote the commands to switch the channel (using the IR version of the RadioShack a/b switch).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wish PBS would move their antenna to the Garner farm and make life easier for us!



Amen. It would be tons easier for all of us.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW- I ran a cable out the attic down the edge of the outside of the chimney and than back into the crawl space and up to the tv room.



For my home, I like the idea of using the hotwater emergency water drain. Best I can tell it's a straight run. Good news is that it can exit from in the crawlspace and be grounded there. Oh, I might need to remove it if/when we move, but I would anyway.


Anyway, thanks for the tips. Learning from the experience of others (and avoiding spending money on something that won't work) is one reason why I like AVS Forum. Thanks!


----------



## RBSteffes

Speaking of things that won't work, does anyone have experience with both a standard VHF/UHF and a UHF antenna like a Channel Master 4228?


I went out and got an antenna from Lowes today, one of the two outdoor options they had in the store. I don't have an HDTV to do a more precise tuning, so my only indication of how well it's working is azap's output from the tuner. It's on a 25 foot run from my bedroom into my attic, and I don't have an amp on it.


WRAL still breaks up sporadically. It could be that I had unrealistic expectations, but I didn't anticipate the "noise" in the picture in digital TV.


Example azap for WRAL:
status 00 | signal edc0 | snr a122 | ber 00000918 | unc 00000045 |

status 1f | signal dba0 | snr dc08 | ber 00000270 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 00 | signal edc0 | snr a122 | ber 00000000 | unc 000000ff |

status 1f | signal fb50 | snr 80b4 | ber 00000188 | unc 000000ff | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal dba0 | snr c8ea | ber 00004310 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fbe0 | snr 5f14 | ber 000007b8 | unc 000000ff | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal e400 | snr 876e | ber 00001de8 | unc 000000ff | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal 9220 | snr 5b70 | ber 00000000 | unc 0000003d | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fc80 | snr e042 | ber 000001b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal f470 | snr cb7e | ber 00007ff8 | unc 000000ff | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd40 | snr e100 | ber 00000a48 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fbe0 | snr e15e | ber 00000038 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd10 | snr e1ea | ber 000001a8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcf0 | snr e15e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal ee20 | snr 5ba0 | ber 00004a50 | unc 000000ff | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd10 | snr e2d6 | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 00 | signal fc80 | snr deca | ber 00000060 | unc 00000000 |

status 1f | signal a320 | snr 6136 | ber 00001d88 | unc 00000024 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fdb0 | snr e304 | ber 000001d8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd90 | snr e2d6 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fdb0 | snr e3c0 | ber 00000058 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcd0 | snr e248 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd50 | snr e278 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd80 | snr e420 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd20 | snr e278 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd50 | snr e334 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd00 | snr e1bc | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcc0 | snr 7174 | ber 00002488 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK


Meanwhile, NDC17HD is reporting as great, and I was under the impression they were in the exact same spot:

azap NBC17HD

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

tuning to 719028615 Hz

video pid 0x0031, audio pid 0x0034

status 1f | signal fc60 | snr e100 | ber 00000060 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fca0 | snr e15e | ber 00000008 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fc30 | snr e100 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd00 | snr e21a | ber 00000448 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fce0 | snr e100 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fc40 | snr defa | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fbe0 | snr e12e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fc70 | snr e12e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fd10 | snr e042 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fc80 | snr de0e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcc0 | snr de9c | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcc0 | snr e042 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fce0 | snr e0d0 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal fcf0 | snr e0d0 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK



Clearly, I'm in a bad spot, but I thought I understood that antennaweb took things like terrain into account. My side of the street is significantly downhill from the other side, and of course the tower is in that direction!


I'm wondering if ordering a Channel Master is a big enough of a change to clean up the last little bit of occasional distortion. My wife has informed me that I'm less valuable to her than an undistorted roofline, so mounting it on the roof is out of the question, especially since Garner is in the same direction as the hill and the street.


Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11641260
> 
> 
> I think I've decided to give up on the QAM, it just didn't seem to work well for MythTV, and I couldn't seem to find all the channels.
> 
> 
> I'm trying OTA now, but due to the location of my house, I can't get a reliable lock with NBC17 or WRAZ. Buying a HD capture card for just ABC wasn't really what I had in mind.
> 
> 
> What I have now in terms of antenna is a small directional antenna I bought today from Best Buy. It's a Terk HDTVa made by Adiovox. It didn't give me significantly better reception than the $9.99 el cheapo UHF loop I tried first.
> 
> 
> Now I'm debating on giving up on the HDTV, but I do love toys, which is all that's keeping me going.
> 
> 
> I'm in north Raleigh, and antennaweb reports me as being 15 miles away from what I assume is the Garner tower (NBC, et al) which doesn't come in cleanly, and 16 miles away from WTVD's tower, which actually does come in pretty well. I have no idea what to do at this point, other than trying a bigger antenna, so I'm strongly considering seeing if WRAL will give me one.
> 
> 
> My two main questions at this point are:
> 
> 
> 1) How difficult is it to install an antenna in your attic or roof, if you're fairly incompetent? (Side question: Does anyone know of someone who installs antenna that isn't expensive?)
> 
> 
> 2) Besides waiting to see if WRAL will send me one, where does one go to buy an outdoor antenna anyway? Do you generally have to order them?
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry if I'm asking ridiculously stupid questions; this just isn't my field!
> 
> 
> Ry



Everyone I have talked to that has asked for an antenna from WRAL got one. I don't think it is a question of "if" but a question of "when".


I "installed" mine in my attic. The only hard part was getting the cable there. Then there is some trial/error for placement/direction. My "install" was simply bolting a pole to a 2x6 for the CM4228 that WRAL gave me and laying the 2x6 on the floor of my attic







.


IF you have a QAM card the lack of channel mapping really isn't that big of a deal. We use a DVR (mythtv) to record shows and then view them on our own time so the station ID's are not that big of a deal for us. Note that I use OTA so I am only guessing that the lack of proper station identifiers would not bother me... but it might if I actually had to live with it







.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11650510
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if ordering a Channel Master is a big enough of a change to clean up the last little bit of occasional distortion. My wife has informed me that I'm less valuable to her than an undistorted roofline, so mounting it on the roof is out of the question, especially since Garner is in the same direction as the hill and the street.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!



Funny, if anything on the Garner tower drops out on me it is 17 (and I think others have reported the same).


The funny thing about RF is that nobody can tell you if it will work. There are too many variables. You just have to try, and it usually works







. You could also try the following general rules of thumb:

1) keep the antenna away from large metal objects

2) try to get it as high as possible

3) point it in the right direction. A "good" antenna is very directional.

4) for indoor installs if possible, try to point it out a wall, not the roof. Roofs can be evil on RF. Even worse when it rains.

5) if all else fails, move the antenna to a different location. Sometimes even moving it 3 feet makes a difference. And the "best" spot may not be a location that the first 4 rules of thumb point you toward


----------



## Scooper

I seem to get either 17 OR 22 digital (not usually both), unless conditions are just right. Of course - I DO live in a forest, and I'm using a CM3021 (4221) with a Winegard 19dB preamp.


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11651081
> 
> 
> Everyone I have talked to that has asked for an antenna from WRAL got one. I don't think it is a question of "if" but a question of "when".
> 
> 
> I "installed" mine in my attic. The only hard part was getting the cable there. Then there is some trial/error for placement/direction. My "install" was simply bolting a pole to a 2x6 for the CM4228 that WRAL gave me and laying the 2x6 on the floor of my attic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> IF you have a QAM card the lack of channel mapping really isn't that big of a deal. We use a DVR (mythtv) to record shows and then view them on our own time so the station ID's are not that big of a deal for us. Note that I use OTA so I am only guessing that the lack of proper station identifiers would not bother me... but it might if I actually had to live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Heh, mythtv is WHY I gave up on QAM! Without being able to identify the stations properly, it's about impossible to schedule recordings.


I just went upstairs and explained to my antenna that if really loved me, it would show me the TV. Then I pointed it away from the direction antennaweb recommended, but more towards the side wall of the attic as opposed to the roof and everything is giving the distinct impression of working now. I've set a bunch of random recordings to record and transcode overnight, so we'll see how successful I am in the morning! If it's at least acceptable, I'll write WRAL and wait for them to send me an antenna, and see if it makes it even better.


Thanks again,


Ryan


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11650510
> 
> 
> ... Clearly, I'm in a bad spot, but I thought I understood that antennaweb took things like terrain into account. My side of the street is significantly downhill from the other side, and of course the tower is in that direction!



Actually, antennaweb does not take elevation and such into account. It appears to assume a flat surface. Here's another site that does better:
http://www.tvfool.com/ 
Since you are slightly downhill you might find if you tip up the antenna toward the horizon you will get slightly better reception. I found the same thing when I was tinkering with the Channel Master 4228 at 1st floor level. Pointing it up slightly added at least 10% to the signal strength.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/11651081
> 
> 
> IF you have a QAM card the lack of channel mapping really isn't that big of a deal. We use a DVR (mythtv) to record shows and then view them on our own time so the station ID's are not that big of a deal for us. Note that I use OTA so I am only guessing that the lack of proper station identifiers would not bother me... but it might if I actually had to live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Whatever TWC did to screw up the PSIP info on 113 also screws up MythTV. I was using QAM until they did that and I lost ABC and FOX, and I moved to OTA only. I just rescanned QAM on Friday, and for 113 MythTV just says "no tables". My dumb 4 year old HDTV is not bothered by it at all, though










Drew


----------



## DonB2

RBSteffes,


Bad 5.1 reception vs 17.1 - welcome to the varying world of ATSC digital!!


But before I go off on a tangent it may be that 5.1 is just too strong and that is why you are seeing the drop outs.


DECdaze,


Good luck with the hot water tank drain approach!!


Just make sure you don't need a new hot water tank soon.


If you do the inspector will not pass the cable and you will have to pull it back up.


Don't get me wrong it is a great idea if you don't have the hot water tank upstairs or if your tank is not that old.


As far as causing water restriction going down it I would not be concerned. Our tank developed a leak earlier this summer and shot water out the top of the tank and passed the floor pan. So the pan did zero good anyway.


Needless to say after GE/Lowes got thru adding in all the extras the tank cost me about $1000.00. I was not happy.


There are new requirements that bumped the price up above the $450 or whatever the GE tank cost.


One -the pan was not large enough. two - Wake requires a expander tank in the line attached near the hot water tank. Three - the plastic drain that you will be running the coax thru now has to exit out through the house foundation. It can no longer drain into the crawlspace.


And what a bunch of crap that is. Why didn't the inspectors stop the attic install of these tanks years ago.


I now have two ceilings that need to be repainted due to the water leaking out in the attic.


-DonB2


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11658171
> 
> 
> RBSteffes,
> 
> 
> Bad 5.1 reception vs 17.1 - welcome to the varying world of ATSC digital!!
> 
> 
> But before I go off on a tangent it may be that 5.1 is just too strong and that is why you are seeing the drop outs.



So I spent the my lunch break moving my antenna around the attic and turning it slightly trying to find a spot and direction that doesn't drop out, and I was going to ask if a preamp may help get a steady signal. The idea that the signal may be too strong hadn't even occurred to me.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11658171
> 
> 
> Needless to say after GE/Lowes got thru adding in all the extras the tank cost me about $1000.00.



Should have just moved it to the garage! Darn southern houses without basements... [email protected][email protected]!#[email protected]$#...


Drew


----------



## Scooper

Yep - too much signal CAN be as bad as too little.


----------



## Scooper

And MY water heater is outside the house, in a little metal shed. If/ When I ever need to replace it, the Crawl space is a strong possibilty - But then, my "crawlspace" would qualify as an unfloored halfheight basement for most of it. I'm out in Franklin County.


----------



## DonB2

RBSteffes,


There are attenuators to help reduce a too strong signal. Of course you would only want to attenuate 5.1 and not the others.


I am not sure why 5.1 is stronger then the rest of the Garner field. Maybe it is higher on the tower or just has a stronger transmitter to begin with.


What tuner are you using? One of the newer generation tuners that has good multipath control?


-DonB2


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11658846
> 
> 
> RBSteffes,
> 
> 
> There are attenuators to help reduce a too strong signal. Of course you would only want to attenuate 5.1 and not the others.
> 
> 
> I am not sure why 5.1 is stronger then the rest of the Garner field. Maybe it is higher on the tower or just has a stronger transmitter to begin with.
> 
> 
> What tuner are you using? One of the newer generation tuners that has good multipath control?
> 
> 
> -DonB2



I'm using an AverMedia A180. Other than checking the output of azap, I have no idea how to test signal strength or quality. My basic method at this point is to record some random shows on each HD channel, then watch the output. It's not a particularly good method since I'm not 100% positive right now that the HD playback isn't the culprit itself, but my error log does show problems with the mpeg stream that correspond to the glitches so I'm fairly sure it's some kind of corruption in the signal.


As I mentioned before, I moved the antenna around in the attic on my lunch break and kicked off recordings of random shows to check when I get home. My wife is going to be curious when I became such a big daytime soap fan.


I'm encouraged, the azap reports from the new antenna direction and position look very good. The funny thing is the antenna is about 5 to 10% off from where antennaweb told me to point it, but the signal SEEMS solid.


I also sent off my form to WRAL today, to see if they send me a better antenna than the one I bought. I've decided I WILL be receiving my beautiful over the air free HDTV channels, no matter what it ends up costing, and no poorly placed housing is going to be getting in my way!


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11658171
> 
> 
> ... Good luck with the hot water tank drain approach!! Just make sure you don't need a new hot water tank soon.



We were having problems keeping the pilot lit. So, we replaced it ... as it just developed a slight leak. Whew!!!!


So, no problem with the drain. Amazingly, they did not have us relocate the drain to outside the foundation. I will probably add a ground junction at the base of the drain, so I can remove it as needed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is a great idea if you don't have the hot water tank upstairs or if your tank is not that old.



Bingo. It's just a year old.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Our tank developed a leak earlier this summer and shot water out the top of the tank and passed the floor pan. So the pan did zero good anyway.



Ouch!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Needless to say after GE/Lowes got thru adding in all the extras the tank cost me about $1000.00. I was not happy.



I can imagine. All too well. I had the gas company install it. Their price was not much different than Lowes, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... Why didn't the inspectors stop the attic install of these tanks years ago?



Amen. I even had the attic ladder replaced to be certain it could handle both my weight and the weight of moving the a hot water heater and a gas heater / air conditioner system. I don't need to replace that, but one day ... YUCK! That will be a mess when we need to replace it.


Anyway, thanks for your thoughts and cautions. Fortunately, it sounds as if there will not be any problems. Well, no more than I would expect when you put me near some tools.


----------



## toadfannc

Get a load of this:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/programming/masn.html 


I see at least 5 outright lies in this. But, since I'm getting Dish Network installed tomorrow, it isn't worth pointing them out. It was so sweet turning in those SA8300's today.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/11659371
> 
> 
> ... I'm encouraged, the azap reports from the new antenna direction and position look very good. The funny thing is the antenna is about 5 to 10% off from where antennaweb told me to point it, but the signal SEEMS solid.



Sounds as if you found a strong reflection. Sometimes that reflected signal works as well or better than the line of sight signal.


[ DECdaze avoids various puns as he refle .... er ... you get the idea!







]



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also sent off my form to WRAL today, to see if they send me a better antenna than the one I bought...



WRAL's antenna giveaway program is a remarkable program! Great marketing. And amazing how they help drive customer loyalty with it.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11661175
> 
> 
> Get a load of this:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/programming/masn.html
> 
> 
> I see at least 5 outright lies in this. But, since I'm getting Dish Network installed tomorrow, it isn't worth pointing them out. It was so sweet turning in those SA8300's today.




If it's worth the time to accuse them of lying, it's worth the time to actually point them out. I looked at it, and nothing jumped out to me as obviously false, at least note from the point of view of a non-sports fan who really doesn't care if we get MASN or not. So unless you want to point them out I'll assume you're just exaggerating.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11662145
> 
> 
> If it's worth the time to accuse them of lying, it's worth the time to actually point them out. I looked at it, and nothing jumped out to me as obviously false, at least note from the point of view of a non-sports fan who really doesn't care if we get MASN or not. So unless you want to point them out I'll assume you're just exaggerating.



For example:

_1. "Why doesn’t TWC carry MASN and the Orioles and Nationals baseball games? MASN is saying we are ‘blacking out’ these games"_


MASN does not claim that TWC is blacking out these games. They are claiming (rightfully) that TWC is blacking out MASN ... which is the exclusive carrier of these games. And, since MASN is the only way to get what MLB considers to be our local teams-- all of these games are blacked out on other outlets (ESPN, etc.). Also, there is no reason for customers to pay for MASN if it's put on the basic tier. That's just TWC coming up with another excuse to raise rates. TWC wants to put it in a sports tier, so that they can charge us for something that should be absorbed by the outrageous rates we are already paying.

_2. "MASN says they want to offer the service for free. MASN knows that high wholesale fees must get passed through in retail rates to our customers."_


MASN cares about positioning not subscriber rates.

_3. "Why is MASN pushing so hard to get Orioles and Nationals games in North Carolina? I’d much rather see Braves games!"_


Why would anybody in their right mind say this about the Braves? They are already shown on TBS.

_4. "We used to get the games on cable that MASN is trying to carry now. When MASN pulled the rights to these games from Fox Sports Net in 2006, we received virtually no calls from customers."_


Fox Sports Net (through an agreement with Comcast) carried the games. MASN didn't "pull" the rights. They negotiated and obtained the rights ... just like TWC did with the Charlotte Bobcats. And, if they haven't had any calls from customers, why did the mayors of Raleigh and Durham write personal letters on behalf of angry residents to demand that TWC put MASN on basic cable?

_5. "MASN says they will air local college games too, so why not carry them? MASN is emphasizing its carriage of college sports but in reality will carry only a handful of local games."_


Another lie. MASN will have a ton of NC collegiate sports on this year. Much more local sports than FSN (channel 50 on BASIC cable) which has absolutely nothing other than some Hurricanes games.

_6." Why are other cable operators carrying MASN and TWC is not? Other cable operators who have agreed to carry MASN operate in states like Maryland and Virginia, where a much larger portion of their subscriber base is interested in watching Orioles and Nationals games."_


It's not just Va and MD ... ALL other providers (satellite and cable) in the region EXCEPT FOR TWC carry MASN.


This enough for you? I could go on. But, since I'll be getting Dish installed in 3 hours, I suspect this will be my last post on this thread. I just think that people should be informed and not just accept the garbage that TWC is jamming down our throats.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11654634
> 
> 
> Whatever TWC did to screw up the PSIP info on 113 also screws up MythTV. I was using QAM until they did that and I lost ABC and FOX, and I moved to OTA only. I just rescanned QAM on Friday, and for 113 MythTV just says "no tables". My dumb 4 year old HDTV is not bothered by it at all, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm also a MythTV user...


I just abandon my first TWC QAM attempt this week. I was nearly in heaven until I ran into the same exact issue with 113. Luckily, the WRAL CM4228 arrived yesterday and it's happily installed in the attic. Props to WRAL!


My initial placement seems to be okay. Since this antenna is smallish I was able to move it around quite a bit and get it placed so it points out the side wall instead of the roof.


I need to tweak it some as the sig strength reported on WTVD is only 60. NBC17 still blips for a second about once every 15-30min despite having a sig strength of 69.


I'm still hopeful I can find the perfect attic spot for 80 across all channels







I should just give up and put the thing outside!


----------



## DonB2

I am still enjoying retro tv on 50.2. I just wish they would swap Mission Impossible to an early time slot than 11 pm.


But beggers can't be choosers.


What I find interesting about Mission Impossible is that it is not showing the main star I remember "The guy with white hair" I think he was a brother of the star on Gunsmoke.


All I can figure is I am watching the first season before they got him. Even the burning of the tape is being done differently . In fact they burned a 33 lp the other night and last night they were in search of the wire from a wire recorder. Even I am too young to remember ever seeing a wire recorder in real life.


Another interesting thing is the quality difference between the different shows. Mission Impossible is almost DVD quality.


I know it makes a big difference if they were filmed with actual film or were recorded on Mag tape. As I recall the film stored much more detail than the mag tape.


-DonB2


----------



## ENDContra




toadfannc said:


> _3. "Why is MASN pushing so hard to get Orioles and Nationals games in North Carolina? I'd much rather see Braves games!"_
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind say this about the Braves? They are already shown on TBS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBS did a lot fewer Braves games this year than previous years, and starting next year they will be moving to a more national broadcast schedule and will have the Braves on no more than any other team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11664515
> 
> _5. "MASN says they will air local college games too, so why not carry them? MASN is emphasizing its carriage of college sports but in reality will carry only a handful of local games."_
> 
> 
> Another lie. MASN will have a ton of NC collegiate sports on this year. Much more local sports than FSN (channel 50 on BASIC cable) which has absolutely nothing other than some Hurricanes games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt this. They will have some UNCW and ECU games I suspect...maybe UNC-Charlotte as well. They will not have any NC State, UNC, Duke, or Wake Forest basketball games from what I can tell, and I know they will not have any ACC football games (baring the occasional OOC away game that isnt picked up by a larger network). The coaches shows they promote in their commercial are already available locally. FSN DOES have a lot of ACC basketball games, though, as well as other ACC sports. The North Carolina sports that MASN will carry are not exactly in high-demand...sure they would be nice to get, but nothing most people will be clamoring for.
> 
> 
> Im not a Time Warner apologist by any means (I have Dish coming out in a few weeks), but MASN is really stretching the truth on what they are offering and whats going on here, just as much if not more than TWC. That being said, TWC is recording some large enough profits they should easily be able to cover the cost without more customer expense, and a local professional sports team, regardless of how local they actually are, shouldnt be relegated to a sports tier.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CCsoftball7

Regarding MASN - I hope NO ONE carries the channel until MASN decides HD is not the wave of the future...it is the present.


----------



## VisionOn

 http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html 


Among more pointless VOD stuff is:


October 1: TBS HD will be added to Digital Variety Ch. 282.


October 15: Versus/Golf Channel HD and A&E HD will be added to Digital Variety on channels 283 and 284, respectively.


----------



## posg

Thursday, September 20, 2007

HDTV clients to get new channels, Time Warner says

29 choices will be available next month


This from the Winston-Salem Journal re: HD adds in Traid TWC systems


By Tim Clodfelter

JOURNAL REPORTER




Time Warner Cable announced yesterday that it is expanding its offering of high-definition-channels, and, by the middle of next month, it will have 29 channels of HDTV programming.


Today, Time Warner is adding the HD channel for WCWG Channel 20, the local CW Network affiliate, on Channel 536. On Oct. 1, TBS HD will be added in time for the Major League Baseball playoffs.


Then on Oct. 15, a wider expansion will take place, with the addition of WMYV Channel 48, the local MyNetworkTV affiliate, on Channel 531, and the cable channels A&E HD, MTV HD, History Channel HD, CNN HD, Lifetime Movies HD, Food Network HD, Golf Channel/Versus HD, and Universal HD.


Channel numbers have yet to be assigned.


Universal HD will be in the HD Pack with HD channels Mojo, HDNet and HDNet Movies, which is an extra $ 6.95 a month. The other new channels are part of the normal digital package.


----------



## DaveWolf

I am interested in finding out if anyone has had any experience with trying to pull in digital stations OTA with a small antenna while tailgating at Carter-Finely Stadium. I am thinking about bringing a small digital TV and my indoor TERK antenna to see if I can pick up anything.


Antennaweb.org says the towers are about 13 miles away from the Trinity Road area, so I would think my antenna should pick that up. I was able to pick up a signal from 25-30 miles away when the antenna was in my basement, so I think that would work.


Here is my antenna:

http://www.amazon.com/Terk-Technolog.../dp/B0001FV36E 


Just wasn't sure of the geography of the area, if that was a realistic chance of picking those up. Wanted to ask before I drag all of our stuff to the next tailgate.


It looks like all of the signals are within 2 degrees on the compass, so that would be convenient for switching channels during the tailgate! Thanks for any help.


----------



## Freunde

Can anyone explain why I almost never get proper decoding of WRAL? While it displays perfectly my Polaroid 3232 can't seem to extract the channel remapping or program guide. Autoscans show it as RF53 except for once in a blue moon when it will map into 5 and show program info. Weak channels (e.g. Charlotte) also show up as RFxx but WRAL is a strong signal here in central chatham county. Does WRAL use a different PSIP format? Could it be multipath effects from an attic antenna and trees?


----------



## andy.s.lee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveWolf* /forum/post/11676893
> 
> 
> I am interested in finding out if anyone has had any experience with trying to pull in digital stations OTA with a small antenna while tailgating at Carter-Finely Stadium. I am thinking about bringing a small digital TV and my indoor TERK antenna to see if I can pick up anything.



Sure. According to the attached analysis, the major networks should be within reach.


Best regards,

Andy


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11676461
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html
> 
> 
> Among more pointless VOD stuff is:
> 
> 
> October 1: TBS HD will be added to Digital Variety Ch. 282.
> 
> 
> October 15: Versus/Golf Channel HD and A&E HD will be added to Digital Variety on channels 283 and 284, respectively.



Of course .. the day after I bolt for Dish. Oh well, no looking back now.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveWolf* /forum/post/11676893
> 
> 
> I am interested in finding out if anyone has had any experience with trying to pull in digital stations OTA with a small antenna while tailgating at Carter-Finely Stadium. ... Just wasn't sure of the geography of the area, if that was a realistic chance of picking those up. Wanted to ask before I drag all of our stuff to the next tailgate.



I use an amplified version of that antenna from my first floor to receive OTA signals. It works okay there. However, I would worry about the signal reception with lots of people/cars moving through the area. *Perhaps* if it is on the roof of a van / SUV / truck it would get above that interference.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freunde* /forum/post/11677068
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why I almost never get proper decoding of WRAL? While it displays perfectly my Polaroid 3232 can't seem to extract the channel remapping or program guide. ... Does WRAL use a different PSIP format? Could it be multipath effects from an attic antenna and trees?



Works every time for me. I suspect you are correct that you have problems with some sort of interference. You might want to send an email to the WRAL engineer and/or the HDTV manufacturer to see they know what might cause this and any possible rememdies.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11679396
> 
> 
> Of course .. the day after I bolt for Dish. Oh well, no looking back now.



don't be too disappointed. I'm sure you'll be seeing better HD channels far faster. The Discovery package, Cinemax and Starz HD for example. Apparently even after three years premium movie channels are still not as important as getting Dog the Bounty Hunter for TWC.


----------



## DonB2

"Freunde

Can anyone explain why I almost never get proper decoding of WRAL? While it displays perfectly my Polaroid 3232 can't seem to extract the channel remapping or program guide. ... Does WRAL use a different PSIP format? Could it be multipath effects from an attic antenna and trees?"


Are you referring to the show information and or the 24 hr EPG guide info?


If so I randomly see No Data or something to that effect with almost every channel.


Recently it was 4.1 with no data.


The most reliable - when I can get it in was PAX/ION. They always had EPG and show information.


-DoNB2


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11679707
> 
> 
> don't be too disappointed. I'm sure you'll be seeing better HD channels far faster. The Discovery package, Cinemax and Starz HD for example. Apparently even after three years premium movie channels are still not as important as getting Dog the Bounty Hunter for TWC.



Oh, I'm not disappointed. I'm thrilled to have Dish-- much more (HD and otherwise) for $13 less per month. It just disgusts me that I stayed with TWC all these years and they dragged their feet with HD. Hopefully they'll continue to catch up for those who choose to stay with them.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/11676418
> 
> 
> Im not a Time Warner apologist by any means (I have Dish coming out in a few weeks), but MASN is really stretching the truth on what they are offering and whats going on here, just as much if not more than TWC. That being said, TWC is recording some large enough profits they should easily be able to cover the cost without more customer expense, and a local professional sports team, regardless of how local they actually are, shouldnt be relegated to a sports tier.



I agree with you here. This bickering between network and providers is so stale and disingenous (sp?). Anyway, I too switched to Dish (installed yesterday), so this doesn't have a whole lot of meaning for me anymore. I will say that the TWC DVR, while having limited capacity, does have some functionality that the Dish version does not. With Dish, you can't record and watch something else simaltaneously. You can send it to another TV, but what happens when you want to record 2 programs while watching a 3rd? You can do that with the SA8300HD, but not with the Dish DVR. Anyway, hope you enjoy Dish.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11680596
> 
> 
> I agree with you here. This bickering between network and providers is so stale and disingenous (sp?). Anyway, I too switched to Dish (installed yesterday), so this doesn't have a whole lot of meaning for me anymore. I will say that the TWC DVR, while having limited capacity, does have some functionality that the Dish version does not. With Dish, you can't record and watch something else simaltaneously. You can send it to another TV, but what happens when you want to record 2 programs while watching a 3rd? You can do that with the SA8300HD, but not with the Dish DVR. Anyway, hope you enjoy Dish.



That is not a true statement for the 622. At least not if you run it in single room mode, which is what I do (since its just me in the house). I can still access the DVR, tuners, and all stored programming from my TV upstairs (my 2nd TV). And I with 3 tuners (2 for sat, 1 for OTA) I can record 2 programs and still watch a 3rd live (depending on Sat/OTA permutations).


I assume this is also the case for the 722 (but I have a 622 so I cannot be sure)


Mike


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11676461
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html
> 
> 
> Among more pointless VOD stuff is:
> 
> 
> October 1: TBS HD will be added to Digital Variety Ch. 282.
> 
> 
> October 15: Versus/Golf Channel HD and A&E HD will be added to Digital Variety on channels 283 and 284, respectively.



Cool.. some HD hockey on Versus..


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11676872
> 
> 
> Thursday, September 20, 2007
> 
> HDTV clients to get new channels, Time Warner says
> 
> 29 choices will be available next month
> 
> 
> This from the Winston-Salem Journal re: HD adds in Traid TWC systems
> 
> 
> By Tim Clodfelter
> 
> JOURNAL REPORTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable announced yesterday that it is expanding its offering of high-definition-channels, and, by the middle of next month, it will have 29 channels of HDTV programming.
> 
> 
> Today, Time Warner is adding the HD channel for WCWG Channel 20, the local CW Network affiliate, on Channel 536. On Oct. 1, TBS HD will be added in time for the Major League Baseball playoffs.
> 
> 
> Then on Oct. 15, a wider expansion will take place, with the addition of WMYV Channel 48, the local MyNetworkTV affiliate, on Channel 531, and the cable channels A&E HD, MTV HD, History Channel HD, CNN HD, Lifetime Movies HD, Food Network HD, Golf Channel/Versus HD, and Universal HD.
> 
> 
> Channel numbers have yet to be assigned.
> 
> 
> Universal HD will be in the HD Pack with HD channels Mojo, HDNet and HDNet Movies, which is an extra $ 6.95 a month. The other new channels are part of the normal digital package.



so whats Raleigh TWC's problem,,

on Oct 15th why does Triad get A&E HD, History Channel HD, CNN HD, Lifetime Movies HD, Food Network HD, Golf Channel/Versus HD, and Raleigh only gets A&E HD, Versus HD and TBSHD????

This is crazy.

Is it because of the SDV= Switched Digital Video upgrade Triad has done and raleigh TWC group is woefully behind as usual????

What gives, why is raleigh so behind the curve compared to other TWC affiliates,,

Its insane we dont get the same upgrades for HD as the folks 80 miles up the road,,

and if its SDV glitch, when is raleigh going to have SDV installed? a month, 3 months, a year, 2 years,,this Raleigh crew is getting a awful bad rep in the TWC affiliate world..


----------



## edvedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/11680910
> 
> 
> so whats Raleigh TWC's problem,,
> 
> on Oct 15th why does Triad get A&E HD, History Channel HD, CNN HD, Lifetime Movies HD, Food Network HD, Golf Channel/Versus HD, and Raleigh only gets A&E HD, Versus HD and TBSHD????
> 
> This is crazy.
> 
> Is it because of the SDV= Switched Digital Video upgrade Triad has done and raleigh TWC group is woefully behind as usual????
> 
> What gives, why is raleigh so behind the curve compared to other TWC affiliates,,
> 
> Its insane we dont get the same upgrades for HD as the folks 80 miles up the road,,
> 
> and if its SDV glitch, when is raleigh going to have SDV installed? a month, 3 months, a year, 2 years,,this Raleigh crew is getting a awful bad rep in the TWC affiliate world..



Raleigh will have more HD channels once they start switching channels - which will probably be in a two to three months according to my buddy. Switched Digital will be here soon and when it is - more HD channels will launch.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/11680910
> 
> 
> Its insane we dont get the same upgrades for HD as the folks 80 miles up the road



Insane?


This. Is. Time Warner Cable!


This is unfortunately par for the course. If you think that's weird, try figuring out why after all these years, Carrboro is still the only town in the area that gets Bravo.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/11681071
> 
> 
> Raleigh will have more HD channels once they start switching channels - which will probably be in a two to three months according to my buddy. Switched Digital will be here soon and when it is - more HD channels will launch.



If that's true (which goes against what I've seen for this area's projected launch for SDV) then that also brings with it the woeful Navigator and the truck load of glitches and bugs that come with it.


So there's something not to look forward to. Win/Lose.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edvedd* /forum/post/11681071
> 
> 
> Raleigh will have more HD channels once they start switching channels - which will probably be in a two to three months according to my buddy. Switched Digital will be here soon and when it is - more HD channels will launch.



so you are saying that even though they havent started it will be 2 to 3 months? I hope, cause I am thinking of going to dish if not,,from data i have it looks like they havent started SDV:


SDV Deployment for TWC

AS OF AUGUST 2007



Time Warner Cable Albany, N.Y. **

Time Warner Cable Austin, Texas*

Time Warner Cable Binghamton, N.Y. ****

Time Warner Cable Columbia, S.C.*

Time Warner Cable Green Bay, Wis.*
*Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.**

Time Warner Cable Kansas City, Mo.****

Time Warner Cable Milwaukee, Wis.**
*Time Warner Carolina North Carolina systems (Raleigh/Durham, Charlotte, Wilmington)****

Time Warner Cable Oceanic (Hawaii)***

Time Warner Cable Portland, Maine*

Time Warner Cable Rochester, N.Y.**

Time Warner Cable San Diego, Calif.***

Time Warner Cable Syracuse, N.Y.*

** Commercially deployed*

** Installing system
****Contract awarded, SDV not yet installed/deployed*

**** Installation/deployment status not yet known

***** Full deployment expected in next 30 days


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/11680805
> 
> 
> That is not a true statement for the 622. At least not if you run it in single room mode, which is what I do (since its just me in the house). I can still access the DVR, tuners, and all stored programming from my TV upstairs (my 2nd TV). And I with 3 tuners (2 for sat, 1 for OTA) I can record 2 programs and still watch a 3rd live (depending on Sat/OTA permutations).
> 
> 
> I assume this is also the case for the 722 (but I have a 622 so I cannot be sure)
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm in dual mode (with no OTA).


----------



## pkscout

I think I clevered myself out of Survivor tonight. Actually, I know I did, I'm just trying to see if this was a one time thing or just The Way It Is (TM).


I decided not to waste drive space recording Survivor from 5-1 since Survivor isn't in HD. I didn't want to record it analog (I have a S3 TiVo), so I saw that 5-3 had Survivor in the guide data and recorded it there. I noticed Survivor didn't record. When I checked 5-3 it was black. I'm assuming WRAL takes 5-3 offline during primetime to devote more bandwidth to 5-1, and I'm fine with that. I just wish the guide data they provided said OFF AIR instead.


So, did I get this right, or was 5-3 off air for some other reason this evening?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/11683697
> 
> 
> I'm in dual mode (with no OTA).



Keep in mind that dual-mode is an ability to run two TVs off of one DVR, with the ViP622 from Dish. I am not aware of a Time Warner cable box that will let you connect two TVs at the same time and watch 2 different channels on those different TVs.


In dual-mode you are making the choice that your other tuner goes to another TV... so technically speaking you are still capable of watching 2 different channels at the same time, from different rooms... whereas I and the other poster, who explained the virtues of this receiver above, choose to run in single mode and use both (3 counting OTA) on the same TV.


If you had another ViP622 for your other TV, much like having two cable boxes from Time Warner, then you'd have the single mode capabilities in both rooms. As far as I am aware, the dual-mode functions of the Dish DVRs are unique to them.


----------



## Dan-O-F

Hi everyone,


I have time warner standard cable which is just the cable from the wall right to the tv.... a few hours ago my HD channel for fox (ch.113-1) just disappeared and I cant seem to get it back. I've tried auto program and all that... I'm just wondering if some of you are in the same situation I'm in.


( i get abc, cbs, nbc in HD fine )


----------



## Zilla

Fox is very iffy for some reason;last night it was very choppy and unwatchable; other nights it's ok.


----------



## larc919

"The War" sound on WUNC-HD last night was noticeably out of sync. Did anybody who watched it OTA notice the same problem, or is it just a TWC thing?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/11710387
> 
> 
> "The War" sound on WUNC-HD last night was noticeably out of sync. Did anybody who watched it OTA notice the same problem, or is it just a TWC thing?



I've noticed the same thing OTA. In fact, the audio sync on WUNC-HD has been off for the last week or two at least. I posted something about it earlier.


I just complained to them on line. I suspect the more people who complain, the better the chance is that they'll fix it! Go to: http://www.unctv.org/aboutus/contactus.html 


Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG

A few viewers have called in (complaining) about Spanish audio and captions during our Sunday Night Football. NBC was saluting National Hispanic Heritage Month last night mixing in some Spanish audio and captions.


----------



## Dan-O-F




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/11709956
> 
> 
> Fox is very iffy for some reason;last night it was very choppy and unwatchable; other nights it's ok.



Yeah, I just called time warner and they said the Fox HD feed I was getting was from the air signal or something like that... Seems like its still down for me, is FOX HD working for you guys??



-Dan


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan-O-F* /forum/post/11707733
> 
> 
> a few hours ago my HD channel for fox (ch.113-1) just disappeared and I cant seem to get it back.



I have TWC basic in Cary and I lost 113-1 (Fox) and 113-4 (ABC) at about the same time.


I now have them at 50-1 and 11-1, which is where you might have expected them to be in the first place. I did not check until today, so I have no way to know how soon they showed up at the new addresses.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11720848
> 
> 
> I have TWC basic in Cary and I lost 113-1 (Fox) and 113-4 (ABC) at about the same time.
> 
> 
> I now have them at 50-1 and 11-1, which is where you might have expected them to be in the first place. I did not check until today, so I have no way to know how soon they showed up at the new addresses.



I was missing the 17.x QAM channels this morning.


----------



## pkscout

Looks like TWC is playing QAM roulette again. It's been a few months, so the engineers must have gotten bored and decided to remap some channels. I would say it's preparation for new HD channels, but I doubt anything is coming until SDV is deployed.


----------



## larc919

Looks as if there are no changes in the Raleigh TWC QAM lineup so far.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

These cool damp Fall mornings are creating some DXing issues for those with outdoor antennas. Can be fun for some by trying to catch distant signals, but not for some trying to get the locals. Don't blame reception problems on the neighbor's tree just yet, and try to have fun with it!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11721997
> 
> 
> Looks like TWC is playing QAM roulette again. It's been a few months, so the engineers must have gotten bored and decided to remap some channels. I would say it's preparation for new HD channels, but I doubt anything is coming until SDV is deployed.



At least here in Cary, all the major channels were still on the same QAM frequencies when I was home for my lunch break an hour ago. Perhaps they changed the mapping information..


Drew


----------



## Larry J

Does anyone happen to live in the Fayetteville area, especially a little on the south or east side, that can give me signal reading for the 103a Directv spot beam satellite?


Since nobody knows what transponders they actually use for Raleigh, and the problems with it, I was trying to find out how strong it is in those area's. They are listed as available, or the zip codes I've tried do.


----------



## Dan-O-F




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11720848
> 
> 
> I have TWC basic in Cary and I lost 113-1 (Fox) and 113-4 (ABC) at about the same time.
> 
> 
> I now have them at 50-1 and 11-1, which is where you might have expected them to be in the first place. I did not check until today, so I have no way to know how soon they showed up at the new addresses.



Yeah, I just got those channels sometime last night, sucks that I missed Prison Break in HD


----------



## Tony Tingen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan-O-F* /forum/post/11726685
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just got those channels sometime last night, sucks that I missed Prison Break in HD



I now get FoxHD and ABCHD at 50-1 and 11-1. I'd lost them a few weeks ago. But now it seems I've lost the CW HD channel from the TWC feed. Not complaining, I'd rather have Fox and ABC.


----------



## Daryl L

While I was using my QAM tuner in my Samsung STB, Sharp LCD HDTV and Sony LCD HDTV I had problem keeping ABCHD and FOXHD. Seems TWC has problems with their QAM modulation and 720p signals. Seems many people have a problem with ABC/FOX's 720p on TWC using their built-in QAM tuner.


----------



## AJerman

By the way, for an SDV update, I'm sure they won't mind me sharing, but I sent an email to execs asking a few questions including about SDV and was told that they are planning on starting to test SDV sometime next month and hope to have it ready by the end of the year. And that was straight from probably the best source you can get for it.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/11733838
> 
> 
> While I was using my QAM tuner in my Samsung STB, Sharp LCD HDTV and Sony LCD HDTV I had problem keeping ABCHD and FOXHD. Seems TWC has problems with their QAM modulation and 720p signals. Seems many people have a problem with ABC/FOX's 720p on TWC using their built-in QAM tuner.



The problems stem from the PSIP information that TWC re-encodes. The actual signal is fine. My ancient Zenith HDTV has no problems whatsoever with FOX/ABC on QAM, because its QAM tuner doesn't even pay attention to the PSIP information TWC sends along. My MythTV HTPC was confused (like your tuners) on C113 (fox/abc shared) because it pays attention to the PSIP information. I ditched QAM and moved to OTA only for MythtTV because of this.


It is too bad there is no "the PSIP is bogus, do your best to find all the video/audio streams yourself" options for all tuners.










Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11720848
> 
> 
> I have TWC basic in Cary and I lost 113-1 (Fox) and 113-4 (ABC) at about the same time.
> 
> 
> I now have them at 50-1 and 11-1, which is where you might have expected them to be in the first place. I did not check until today, so I have no way to know how soon they showed up at the new addresses.



I think the problem is related to the CVCT (cable virtual channel table). According to my receiver's diagnostic info, the CVCT was not being received on channel 113. As a result, my receiver did not know what the virtual channel numbers were, since those numbers are supposed to be contained in the CVCT.


Now the CVCT is no longer missing on channel 113. So I told my receiver to "auto-scan" the channels again, and this time it found the CVCT, so it knows the virtual channel numbers (such as 11.1 and 50.1).


----------



## MattNelson

I received an email from TWC today and it said:


"More HD Coming To Time Warner Cable

Time Warner Cable will soon be adding the HD Channels of some of the best programming on television today. On October 1, HD subscribers will get TBS HD (channel 282). And on October 15, Versus/Golf HD (channel 283) and A&E HD (channel 284) will be added to the the HD channel lineup. "


Now if they are getting Discovery/TLC/AP/TSC this year I will be psyched.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattNelson* /forum/post/11734919
> 
> 
> I received an email from TWC today and it said:
> 
> 
> "More HD Coming To Time Warner Cable
> 
> Time Warner Cable will soon be adding the HD Channels of some of the best programming on television today. On October 1, HD subscribers will get TBS HD (channel 282). And on October 15, Versus/Golf HD (channel 283) and A&E HD (channel 284) will be added to the the HD channel lineup. "
> 
> 
> Now if they are getting Discovery/TLC/AP/TSC this year I will be psyched.




From what I understand, TBS HD and A&E HD are two more channels that stretch SD crap like TNT does >


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11684036
> 
> 
> I think I clevered myself out of Survivor tonight. Actually, I know I did, I'm just trying to see if this was a one time thing or just The Way It Is (TM).
> 
> 
> I decided not to waste drive space recording Survivor from 5-1 since Survivor isn't in HD. I didn't want to record it analog (I have a S3 TiVo), so I saw that 5-3 had Survivor in the guide data and recorded it there. I noticed Survivor didn't record. When I checked 5-3 it was black. I'm assuming WRAL takes 5-3 offline during primetime to devote more bandwidth to 5-1, and I'm fine with that. I just wish the guide data they provided said OFF AIR instead.
> 
> 
> So, did I get this right, or was 5-3 off air for some other reason this evening?



5-3 is off right now. Maybe they did away with it?


It's not showing up in their guide. http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/tv_schedule/


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11754095
> 
> 
> 5-3 is off right now. Maybe they did away with it?
> 
> 
> It's not showing up in their guide. http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/tv_schedule/



I'm thinking they did. Oh well. 5-3 is still showing up with valid guide data on my TiVo S3, but TiVo gets their guide data from Tribune, so I might submit a lineup change or just delete the channel from the channel list and be done with it.


----------



## HDMe2

I've never known 5-3 or 5-4 to be active OTA except during multicasting for the NCAA basketball tournament. Usually those channels come on the first day of the tourney... then go off sometime shortly after the tournament ends.


IF you don't re-scan for channels, you sometimes can still "tune" to it OTA, but it really isn't there broadcasting anymore.


----------



## DonB2

Murder She wrote on 50.2


I was watching one of the Murder She Wrotes last night and the episode written in 1990 delt with stock investments and they were suggesting to invest in HD TV which would be a hot item in five years.


I thought that was kindo of interesting.


-DonB2


----------



## jspENC

WRAL's new Dual Doppler is fascinating. The radar wars are on now between all three channels. WTVD was ahead for a while, but now they are back to second again it looks like. Both stations have 1 million watt radars, but only WRAL can tilt their beam. lol You can also watch the live radar sweep with your media player.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/11760914
> 
> 
> WRAL's new Dual Doppler is fascinating. The radar wars are on now between all three channels. WTVD was ahead for a while, but now they are back to second again it looks like. Both stations have 1 million watt radars, but only WRAL can tilt their beam. lol You can also watch the live radar sweep with your media player.



And because of it they break in anytime there is a thunderstorm to tell you about it. I really hate that. Of course that hasn't been a problem this summer, but I remember some times they would break in on shows to zoom in to street level to track a thunderstorm. Really annoying. Of course they never broke in on a commercial, only the actual show.


And it was doubly annoying because I was watching the show three days later on my TiVo.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11762405
> 
> 
> And because of it they break in anytime there is a thunderstorm to tell you about it. I really hate that. Of course that hasn't been a problem this summer, but I remember some times they would break in on shows to zoom in to street level to track a thunderstorm. Really annoying. Of course they never broke in on a commercial, only the actual show.
> 
> 
> And it was doubly annoying because I was watching the show three days later on my TiVo.



I can't understand why they don't put a crawl up saying to tune to a sub-channel for the weather coverage. You could tune to 5.2 for instance if you want to know about the storm, and likely it isn't affecting 90% of their viewing area to start with. The regular programming wouldn't be affected this way. They've used this method sometimes on WITN 7.2


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/11760914
> 
> 
> WRAL's new Dual Doppler is fascinating. The radar wars are on now between all three channels. WTVD was ahead for a while, but now they are back to second again it looks like.



Just out of curiosity, when was WTVD ahead? For as long as I can remember WRAL has had a priority focus on their weather team and equipment... and I honestly cannot remember a time when they were not out in front setting the precedent.


----------



## jspENC

I thought WTVD's newest radar was faster, and WTVD had the VIPIR 7 radar sweeps before WRAL did if I remember correctly... Then WRAL got this capability and not long after went all HD which took them ahead, then WTVD installed that XP Radar that is the most powerful and WRAL countered by installing Dual Doppler and claims that they use 500,000 watts for Horizontal, and 500,000 watts for Vertical.


----------



## Scooper

Yesterday - "old reliable" (1997 Sony 27 inch NTSC TV) went titsup - everything tuned OK, but the display was severely distorted. So, today's chore - buy our first HDTV - an Olevia 232T from Tiger Direct in Durham.


First impressions - tuner not quite as good as my Samsung H-260F, but true HD is NICE !! It even does a respectable job on the SD shows - we plan on watching most of that in "Aspect" mode. The SD channels give us a picture about the same size as the old Sony. DVD watching - haven't watched a 4:3 DVD yet, but we found that ZOOM1 works pretty good for a widescreen (16:9) DVD. Haven't gotten the component outputs from DVD to work with new TV yet - this was using the component cable that came with the Samsung though - it's like we weren't getting full color - may need a "real" component cable to make this work. HDMI appears to work between the Samsung and the Olevia with the cable that came from the Olevia, but I need to hook up analog audio. Since there is NOT digital audio out on the Olevia - I may use the Samsung anyway.

One nice thing about the Olevia tuner - I can mix/match the analog/ digital stations as desired - so the ones that come in great in digital - I just blocked their analogs







.


----------



## rdu_avmac

Has anyone been successful firewire recording HD from the SA 8300HDC boxes? I've tried all of the suggestions (well, all of the ones I have seen) from this thread -- Recording to PC from a SA 8300HD via Firewire -- for getting this to work but no luck so far.


A few details:
I'm using a MacBook Pro to try to record. I've installed the Apple Firewire dev kit that's mentioned in the other forum.
The file size and firewire packets increase, but the time index never moves. I cannot play any resulting file. I typically get an "unrecognized format" error.
I tried several different sources (previously recorded show on DVR, NBC, ABC, HDNet) and everything seems to be marked as copy once. I think this is the root cause.
I tried both of the firewire ports on the back of the box and the results were the same.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/11765660
> 
> 
> Yesterday - "old reliable" (1997 Sony 27 inch NTSC TV) went titsup - everything tuned OK, but the display was severely distorted. So, today's chore - buy our first HDTV - an Olevia 232T from Tiger Direct in Durham.
> 
> 
> First impressions - tuner not quite as good as my Samsung H-260F, but true HD is NICE !! It even does a respectable job on the SD shows - we plan on watching most of that in "Aspect" mode. The SD channels give us a picture about the same size as the old Sony. DVD watching - haven't watched a 4:3 DVD yet, but we found that ZOOM1 works pretty good for a widescreen (16:9) DVD. Haven't gotten the component outputs from DVD to work with new TV yet - this was using the component cable that came with the Samsung though - it's like we weren't getting full color - may need a "real" component cable to make this work. HDMI appears to work between the Samsung and the Olevia with the cable that came from the Olevia, but I need to hook up analog audio. Since there is NOT digital audio out on the Olevia - I may use the Samsung anyway.
> 
> One nice thing about the Olevia tuner - I can mix/match the analog/ digital stations as desired - so the ones that come in great in digital - I just blocked their analogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




And this week, you can add an HD-DVD player from circuit city for $249 and get a $100 gift card and 5 free movies. Go all out!


----------



## Blue Devil Tide

Hi, first time poster here.


I just bought a cheap LCD tv for my campus apartment at Duke over in Durham. The campus cable doesn't have any HDTV, but I saw some cheap ($20-$50) "off the air" HD antennae over at Best Buy. I have looked through the thread quite a bit, but haven't been able to find an answer to my question, which is...


Will I be able to receive ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox (maybe others?) if I purchase one of these antennae? The TV has an ATSC as well as a QAM tuner, if that means anything to you.


Thanks a whole lot.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Devil Tide* /forum/post/11770486
> 
> 
> Hi, first time poster here.
> 
> 
> I just bought a cheap LCD tv for my campus apartment at Duke over in Durham. The campus cable doesn't have any HDTV, but I saw some cheap ($20-$50) "off the air" HD antennae over at Best Buy. I have looked through the thread quite a bit, but haven't been able to find an answer to my question, which is...
> 
> 
> Will I be able to receive ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox (maybe others?) if I purchase one of these antennae? The TV has an ATSC as well as a QAM tuner, if that means anything to you.
> 
> 
> Thanks a whole lot.




Most likely, you'll only be able to get PBS. Unless you can get the antenna outdoors.


Have you done a QAM scan on your cable ? Those channels are provided with Time Warner, not sure who your company is.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Devil Tide* /forum/post/11770486
> 
> 
> Will I be able to receive ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox (maybe others?) if I purchase one of these antennae? The TV has an ATSC as well as a QAM tuner, if that means anything to you.



Check out:

http://www.antennaweb.org 


It'll give you some idea what your options are. I stuck in 1901 Yearby (since I don't know which apartment you're in) and got back very iffy results. You can probably get PBS and FOX, might be able to get ABC, CBS, and the CW, and have no chance of getting NBC.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11770957
> 
> 
> Have you done a QAM scan on your cable ? Those channels are provided with Time Warner, not sure who your company is.



Duke runs it's own cable system, and it's all analog. Not one bit of digital or QAM on there. I speak from experience. I used to work there in IT and had more experiences with the cable system there than I ever wanted to have.


----------



## fmoraes

Does anyone know why we are having so many non HD games on CBS? This is quite annoying now.


Almost as annoying as WRAL's weather interruptions where they go SD on the HD feed. And I can barely call it SD, probably more like analog version of SD.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/11772216
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why we are having so many non HD games on CBS? This is quite annoying now.
> 
> 
> Almost as annoying as WRAL's weather interruptions where they go SD on the HD feed. And I can barely call it SD, probably more like analog version of SD.



Very annoying.. Not sure why this has been happening. On the good side, the Greensboro CBS showed a different game than WRAL for both time slots.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdu_avmac* /forum/post/11767636
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful firewire recording HD from the SA 8300HDC boxes? I've tried all of the suggestions (well, all of the ones I have seen) from this thread -- Recording to PC from a SA 8300HD via Firewire -- for getting this to work but no luck so far.
> 
> 
> A few details:
> I'm using a MacBook Pro to try to record. I've installed the Apple Firewire dev kit that's mentioned in the other forum.
> The file size and firewire packets increase, but the time index never moves. I cannot play any resulting file. I typically get an "unrecognized format" error.
> I tried several different sources (previously recorded show on DVR, NBC, ABC, HDNet) and everything seems to be marked as copy once. I think this is the root cause.
> I tried both of the firewire ports on the back of the box and the results were the same.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



Yes, the problem is material being marked "copy once". Being stored on the DVR counts as the "once", and I never was able to get the 8300 to stream the signal live so that I could capture it on my Mac as the "once" (insert conspiracy theory here) without it ever being stored on the DVR.


Non-issue for me now, as I switched to Dish.


Mike


----------



## VisionOn

TBSHD is now live on TWC (282).


If you don't like baseball it's fairly pointless. Unless you like watching stretch-o-vision. The movie Showtime is on now, and that's stretched as well.


----------



## SingleBbl

I have TWC basic cable in Cary. Sometime Saturday or Sunday I lost 4-1, WUNC-TV DT.


For starters, has anyone else had this problem and/or know where it went?


I called TWC and got the standard run around about "no HDTV with basic service". But after giving a supervisor the spiel about "you must carry local broadcast channels on basic, I was able to get a her to schedule a service call.


Now I'm wondering if I've "shot myself in the foot". When I looked for the chapter and verse on the basic cable "must carry" rules to have handy when the tech shows up, I could not find it. My recollection is that I saw a pointer to it in this forum but none of my searches found it.


Can anyone point me to a site that gives the current "must carry" rules for basic cable?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11777408
> 
> 
> I have TWC basic cable in Cary. Sometime Saturday or Sunday I lost 4-1, WUNC-TV DT.
> 
> 
> For starters, has anyone else had this problem and/or know where it went?
> 
> 
> I called TWC and got the standard run around about "no HDTV with basic service". But after giving a supervisor the spiel about "you must carry local broadcast channels on basic, I was able to get a her to schedule a service call.
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I've "shot myself in the foot". When I looked for the chapter and verse on the basic cable "must carry" rules to have handy when the tech shows up, I could not find it. My recollection is that I saw a pointer to it in this forum but none of my searches found it.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to a site that gives the current "must carry" rules for basic cable?




I don't know if "must carry" means "must carry digital versions".


Have you tried a re-scan for channels? They've been messing with the QAM lineup recently. I lost the 17.x channels, and a rescan fixed it.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/11777408
> 
> 
> ...I lost 4-1...



17.1, 17.2, and 17.3 is gone too, I noticed a few days ago. I can still get it on 111.1, 111.2, and 111.3.


UNC stuff is on 90.2, 90.3, 90.4, 90.5


----------



## AJerman

Uhhh.... so I just went in my DVR list and saw that apparently before last Tuesday, all of my shows are gone. I have one of the dreaded new Navigator boxes. I don't know if they did an update last week or what. I'm so sick of these crappy boxes. Anyone else have any issues?


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/11782330
> 
> 
> Uhhh.... so I just went in my DVR list and saw that apparently before last Tuesday, all of my shows are gone. I have one of the dreaded new Navigator boxes. I don't know if they did an update last week or what. I'm so sick of these crappy boxes. Anyone else have any issues?



Oh yeah, comparing notes with a friend at work and the 8300HDC is horrible. Mine reboots daily. Problems with it not recording. The guide is slow. Takes 10 minutes to boot up.


Firmware was updated about a month ago on our boxes and has an 8/29 date IIRC.


Jim


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11777361
> 
> 
> TBSHD is now live on TWC (282).
> 
> 
> If you don't like baseball it's fairly pointless. Unless you like watching stretch-o-vision. The movie Showtime is on now, and that's stretched as well.



anyone know what needs to be done to get this channel added to a cablecard setup ?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11784931
> 
> 
> anyone know what needs to be done to get this channel added to a cablecard setup ?



TBSHD as well as the two channels coming in a couple weeks will not be made available to cablecards... per my conversation with TWC management. They will be part of SDV with it 'arrives'.


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11784931
> 
> 
> anyone know what needs to be done to get this channel added to a cablecard setup ?



I just got off the phone with TW Customer Support. They claimed cablecard customers will not be able to get TBS-HD or the other two new channels because the cablecard is not a twoway device that supports switched digital video.


I understand the explanation but am still confused as I thought TW couldn't turn on SDV as long as they were still using Passport on their converter boxes. (Have to convert to Navigator; my 8300HD on the other set is still Passport 2.6.022.)


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11778221
> 
> 
> Have you tried a re-scan for channels? They've been messing with the QAM lineup recently. I lost the 17.x channels, and a rescan fixed it.



Re-scan did not fix the problem. 4.1 is still missing. And I never lost the 17.x's.


Am I correct that a rescan is not required to direct tune a channel? If I enter "4-1" the TV should attempt to tune that channel even if it was not previously scanned.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/11779537
> 
> 
> UNC stuff is on 90.2, 90.3, 90.4, 90.5



Are you getting 90.1? According to Erik Garci's chart ( http://home1.gte.net/res18h39/channels.htm ), that should be "UNC-TV DT". It's the HD version of analog channel 4. I prefer this because my Panny plasma gives a better quality pic with the HD signal.


BTW, the only addresses that work with TWC basic on my Panny here in Cary are the OTA digital virtual ones from Garci's chart. With the exception that prior to 25 Sep I was able to tune 113-1 (Fox) and 113-4 (ABC). So my UNC stuff is on 4.1 thru 4.5.


I had a real scare with the rescan. The first time I did it, NONE of the HD channels were detected. Needless to say, my heart was in my throat. But then it worked OK the second time. Hopefully just a UFU.


And, quelle suprise, TWC service never showed or even called.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/11787933
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with TW Customer Support. They claimed cablecard customers will not be able to get TBS-HD or the other two new channels because the cablecard is not a twoway device that supports switched digital video.
> 
> 
> I understand the explanation but am still confused as I thought TW couldn't turn on SDV as long as they were still using Passport on their converter boxes. (Have to convert to Navigator; my 8300HD on the other set is still Passport 2.6.022.)



They arent 'turning on' SDV just yet. But they are 'earmarking' the bandwidth of the 3 new channels for SDV for when they DO turn it on next year. What you have today for cablecard will likely be all you (and I) will ever have.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11788326
> 
> 
> They arent 'turning on' SDV just yet. But they are 'earmarking' the bandwidth of the 3 new channels for SDV for when they DO turn it on next year. What you have today for cablecard will likely be all you (and I) will ever have.



oh well.. I just got the cablecards in my tivo so I could watch the ESPN's in HD. At least they work (for now.. )


----------



## kirkusinnc

Not a great loss as I get these channels from DirecTV.


----------



## thunderclap8

Hi, I'm moving to Chapel Hill later this month, and have a question.


I live near Huntsville, AL at the moment and have been using the Philips PHDTV1 indoor antenna to receive over the air HD broadcasts. It has worked wonderfully.


Does anybody in the area have experience with this antenna there? Or any other indoor antenna?


I'm wondering if I will need to upgrade to something larger. I'll be living in an apartment and so won't have the ability to put up anything too fancy. But I'd really like to avoid subscribing to cable if possible.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/11788472
> 
> 
> oh well.. I just got the cablecards in my tivo so I could watch the ESPN's in HD. At least they work (for now.. )



What I have been told by a very reliable source in TWC management is that we wont be losing anything that we currently have when SDV gets turned on. We just arent gonna get anything new. Hopefully the 'Tuning Resolver' USB dongle will appear and open Tivo to the world of SDV.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/11788850
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm moving to Chapel Hill later this month, and have a question.
> 
> 
> I live near Huntsville, AL at the moment and have been using the Philips PHDTV1 indoor antenna to receive over the air HD broadcasts. It has worked wonderfully.
> 
> 
> Does anybody in the area have experience with this antenna there? Or any other indoor antenna?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I will need to upgrade to something larger. I'll be living in an apartment and so won't have the ability to put up anything too fancy. But I'd really like to avoid subscribing to cable if possible.



1. - Get an apartment that has a window facing east.

2. - Hopefully you won't have alot of trees in your way.

3. - ditto with apartment being on a hill.


All stations but the PBS are in an antenna farm just east of Garner, at about 15-30 miles from Chapel Hill. The PBS station is right there in C.H. For right now - all stations are on UHF, but on Feb 17, 2009 ABC goes back to channel 11.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11789051
> 
> 
> What I have been told by a very reliable source in TWC management is that we wont be losing anything that we currently have when SDV gets turned on. We just arent gonna get anything new. Hopefully the 'Tuning Resolver' USB dongle will appear and open Tivo to the world of SDV.




Well.... my source has updated.... HDSuite is coming off cablecards. We should be getting letters soon saying no more HDSuite. About 45 days till it dies.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11791784
> 
> 
> Well.... my source has updated.... HDSuite is coming off cablecards. We should be getting letters soon saying no more HDSuite. About 45 days till it dies.



That should save me 6.95 a month.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11791784
> 
> 
> Well.... my source has updated.... HDSuite is coming off cablecards. We should be getting letters soon saying no more HDSuite. About 45 days till it dies.



Which basically means if you can get the local HD OTA there is no reason to get CableCards from TWC, right? Or are there a couple of non-OTA HD channels available clear QAM?


I've been OK with analog cable and OTA HD and will wait for the TiVo USB dongle for SDV channel tuning. Or switch to DirecTV, maybe. If DirecTV would renew their deal with TiVo (rumor is it may happen after Murdoch sells to Liberty Media) I would definitely go back to DirecTV.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11793998
> 
> 
> Which basically means if you can get the local HD OTA there is no reason to get CableCards from TWC, right? Or are there a couple of non-OTA HD channels available clear QAM?
> 
> 
> I've been OK with analog cable and OTA HD and will wait for the TiVo USB dongle for SDV channel tuning. Or switch to DirecTV, maybe. If DirecTV would renew their deal with TiVo (rumor is it may happen after Murdoch sells to Liberty Media) I would definitely go back to DirecTV.



ESPNHD and ESPN2HD. I am happy with analog cable and OTA. I just got the cablecards for college football season.


----------



## HotTubJohnny

This may be old news, but i just noticed that TWC-NC moved espnHD, espn2HD, SHOHD and HBOHD out of the HD Suite:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...DChannels.html 


The main reason to pay $6.95/month for the HD Suite was for those channels. I think they may have just saved me some money. I never thought it was fair to have to pay for HD versions of channels i was already paying for.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/11804729
> 
> 
> This may be old news, but i just noticed that TWC-NC moved espnHD, espn2HD, SHOHD and HBOHD out of the HD Suite:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...DChannels.html



ESPNHD was moved out of the HD Suite about 6 months ago.


ESPN2HD was never in the HD Suite.


SHOHD and HBOHD were never in the HD Suite. They have always been "premium" channels.


----------



## merlintl

For anyone that watches L&O SVU or Bionic Woman......


Have you noticed a lot of motion blur in these two programs this Season. I've got 8300HD-DVR and a Sony A3000. All other channels and programs seem ok. But with these two programs, I see a lot of motion blur. Sometime if you pause the DVR at the right spot, you can see a person hand in two locations if they're moving their hand fast. Bad video source encoding??


Note though with NBC programs like the Today Show, Nightly News, or Leno I don't see any motion blur.


----------



## klapa

Wow!


I only bought my Samsung STB two weeks ago - and sent the papers in immediately to WRAL for the "free antenna deal" - I was figuring to wait at least five weeks to get it - but...


Today - I've just received my new FREE ChannelMaster 4228! I had asked for this in a note at the bottom of my application - and they have sent what I asked for - shipping included!


I'll order the rotator shortly - Goodbye Rabbit Ears! - and Hello blacked out games and great reception!


I have also bought a Logitech Harmony 520 remote control - hopefully I will be able to integrate channel selection with antenna movement - time will tell there.


For the meantime - Hats off to WRAL!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlintl* /forum/post/11808104
> 
> 
> For anyone that watches L&O SVU or Bionic Woman......
> 
> 
> Note though with NBC programs like the Today Show, Nightly News, or Leno I don't see any motion blur.



SVU and Bionic are filmed on traditional film, at 24fps. The other shows are broadcast live, and as such are "filmed" digitally at 30fps. In order to fit the 24fps content into the 30fps 1080i format, there needs to be some funky stuff (telecine/inverse telecine, 3:2 pulldown). See the wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDTV_blur 


According to what I was able to google, the A3000 is supposed to have some sort of 120Hz "motionflow" tech which might help. Have you tried enabling that? Do things look any better live than through the 8300?


Drew


----------



## petes-24

When we switched to this HD box from TWC, I noticed that the "On With Mute" function for the closed captioning didn't work -- can anyone tell me if this is my setup specifically, or is it universal? We are using it with a Samsung LN-T4065F, Thanks!


----------



## DonB2

"Originally Posted by merlintl

For anyone that watches L&O SVU or Bionic Woman......


Note though with NBC programs like the Today Show, Nightly News, or Leno I don't see any motion blur."


I am not noticing that yet.



I do see HD shows that have moving water or fire that it typically pixelates and I usually blame it on bandwidth being cut for the SD channels.



But one thing I am not seeing recently and PBS got close last night with Wired science is background scenes being in focus.


I really like it when they do a close up on the actors and in the background almost everything on a desk or a bulletin board is perfectly clear.


BTW - 28 still has the white pixles randomly showing in the middle top center vertically on the screen.


-Donb2


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11809852
> 
> 
> SVU and Bionic are filmed on traditional film, at 24fps. The other shows are broadcast live, and as such are "filmed" digitally at 30fps. In order to fit the 24fps content into the 30fps 1080i format, there needs to be some funky stuff (telecine/inverse telecine, 3:2 pulldown). See the wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDTV_blur
> 
> 
> According to what I was able to google, the A3000 is supposed to have some sort of 120Hz "motionflow" tech which might help. Have you tried enabling that? Do things look any better live than through the 8300?
> 
> 
> Drew



Just for a datapoint: I watched an episode of bionic woman OTA. Bad acting and bad script, but no motion blur on my Pioneer 5070.


----------



## DonB2

"Just for a datapoint: I watched an episode of bionic woman OTA. Bad acting and bad script, but no motion blur on my Pioneer 5070."


I gave up on the Bionic women after the first episode. I figured if the first episode was that uninteresting.


-DonB2


----------



## pujanam

Hi folks, I just bought a HDTV - and would like to know if i can get a small in door HD antenna to view the local hd channels. I live behind CarMax on Glenwood Ave in Raleigh.


----------



## Scooper

Doubtful. The major antenna farm is east of Garner, and all of our Digital stations are UHF right now. You may be able to get by with a Silver Senser type antenna.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pujanam* /forum/post/11823737
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I just bought a HDTV - and would like to know if i can get a small in door HD antenna to view the local hd channels. I live behind CarMax on Glenwood Ave in Raleigh.



that would be a funny location to add to your profile.










"I live behind CarMax in Raleigh."


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pujanam* /forum/post/11823737
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I just bought a HDTV - and would like to know if i can get a small in door HD antenna to view the local hd channels. I live behind CarMax on Glenwood Ave in Raleigh.



You can use one of the two following URLs to better research the type of antenna you may need:
http://www.tvfool.com/ 
http://www.antennaweb.org/ 
I do fairly well with an indoor antenna (a Terk HDTVa - an amplified indoor antenna). But you will find that WUNC is up in Chapel Hill and the rest of the broadcasts come from Garner. So, you need an antenna that can get both directions.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pujanam* /forum/post/11823737
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I just bought a HDTV - and would like to know if i can get a small in door HD antenna to view the local hd channels. I live behind CarMax on Glenwood Ave in Raleigh.



I live near the Lynn and Glenwood intersection and I can get the Garner Antenna stations 99% of the time. But then again I am in a 3rd floor apartment on top of a hill. And my window faces the right direction. Here is the antenna I have, if anyone knows a good indoor antenna that will also let me pick up WUNC let me know.

http://www.target.com/RCA-Power-Ampl...ank&rh=&page=2


----------



## merlintl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11809852
> 
> 
> SVU and Bionic are filmed on traditional film, at 24fps. The other shows are broadcast live, and as such are "filmed" digitally at 30fps. In order to fit the 24fps content into the 30fps 1080i format, there needs to be some funky stuff (telecine/inverse telecine, 3:2 pulldown). See the wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDTV_blur
> 
> 
> According to what I was able to google, the A3000 is supposed to have some sort of 120Hz "motionflow" tech which might help. Have you tried enabling that? Do things look any better live than through the 8300?
> 
> 
> Drew




Drew, thanks for the link. I might not be explaining it right so I attached a paused image.


So I hit the pause button during a fast pan scene and you can see an after image or the lady's head while the DVR is paused. Since its showing up on the DVR's pause, it kinda leads me to believe its the 8300HD-DVR or TWC.


I haven't gotten a chance to check an Over The Air broadcast yet. Seems like NBC is when I notice it the most on TWC/8300HD-DVR.


----------



## Scooper

Yo - veterans of watching HDTV in the triangle area -


I was watching WUNC (actually the Roanoke Rapids station - but it's basically the same except for channel number) on the HD subchannel viewing "Nature" and the show after that. I was noticing a fair amount of pixelating during the shows. Signal strength on my Samsung DTB-H260F was 3-4 bars. Is this pixelating normal, or should I have rotated my antenna to get more signal strength (and maybe reduce the pixelating) ?


Thanks,

Scott in Youngsville


----------



## DonB2

Scooper,


I have the same Samsung unit and see the pixelating also on UNC. I also have about the same signal strength as you for this channel but I get it from Chapel Hill.


I do not think it is a signal strength issue. I do think it is a bandwidth issue and UNC is starving the HD version of the channel for bandwidth.


At least that is what I observe on the Chapel Hill UNC station.


The pixelation on the HD channel 4-2 is most evident during close up scenes of moving water or fire flames.


Our UNC ATSC channel 4 may be using dynamic bandwidth and sharing the bandwidth with the other multichannels on PBS that are broadcasting at the same time.


Or since you are watching off of a different Roanoke Rapids station ATSC transmitter maybe our Samsung DTB-H260F is the culprit.


But I believe I saw the same pixelation off of my Pioneers ATSC tuner as well as off of my two older generation Samsung ATSC tuners.


What I can't figure out is why PBS will show their flagship Mystery show on Sunday night in low res DTV and use the HD channel for repeats.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11844774
> 
> 
> Scooper,
> 
> 
> I have the same Samsung unit and see the pixelating also on UNC. I also have about the same signal strength as you for this channel but I get it from Chapel Hill.
> 
> 
> I do not think it is a signal strength issue. I do think it is a bandwidth issue and UNC is starving the HD version of the channel for bandwidth.
> 
> 
> At least that is what I observe on the Chapel Hill UNC station.
> 
> 
> The pixelation on the HD channel 4-2 is most evident during close up scenes of moving water or fire flames.
> 
> 
> Our UNC ATSC channel 4 may be using dynamic bandwidth and sharing the bandwidth with the other multichannels on PBS that are broadcasting at the same time.
> 
> 
> Or since you are watching off of a different Roanoke Rapids station ATSC transmitter maybe our Samsung DTB-H260F is the culprit.
> 
> 
> But I believe I saw the same pixelation off of my Pioneers ATSC tuner as well as off of my two older generation Samsung ATSC tuners.
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out is why PBS will show their flagship Mystery show on Sunday night in low res DTV and use the HD channel for repeats.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



For what it's worth: UNC delivers a 24/7 proprietary HD fiber feed to Time Warner which does not share bandwidth with ANY of the SD feeds. Not only does it look much better, did I mention it's 24/7 ????


----------



## Scooper

Cable will NOT be coming into this house unless I get treed out of DBS.







I was pretty sure the answer was like donb2 said, just wanted confirmation.


----------



## vicw

I have no sound on the HDNET Movie channel 294 on TWC in Southern Pines as of 11:45 AM. It was off throughout a movie I recorded at around midnight last night. All other channels are fine. I wonder if it is a localized problem, TWC wide, or from the source.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/11845140
> 
> 
> I have no sound on the HDNET Movie channel 294 on TWC in Southern Pines as of 11:45 AM. It was off throughout a movie I recorded at around midnight last night. All other channels are fine. I wonder if it is a localized problem, TWC wide, or from the source.



HDNet Movies has sound here via Charter Cable in Asheville. Must be a TWC or localized problem...


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/11842383
> 
> 
> Yo - veterans of watching HDTV in the triangle area -
> 
> 
> I was watching WUNC (actually the Roanoke Rapids station - but it's basically the same except for channel number) on the HD subchannel viewing "Nature" and the show after that. I was noticing a fair amount of pixelating during the shows. Signal strength on my Samsung DTB-H260F was 3-4 bars. Is this pixelating normal, or should I have rotated my antenna to get more signal strength (and maybe reduce the pixelating) ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott in Youngsville



I watch WUNC OTA on my Pioneer and see the same thing. I am 99% sure it is bandwidth issues. It only happens in very "busy" scenes with lots of motion. I believe they have to overcompress the signal in these cases.

Salem


----------



## pkscout

I recorded _This Old House_ and _Ask This Old House_ over the weekend from 4-1. It looks like these two shows are being filmed this season in HD, but WUNC's supposed HD channel is transmitting them letterboxed (i.e. iWUNC sends it in a 4:3 screen with black bars at the top and bottom). I can use my TV's zoom feature to get rid of that, but it sure is annoying that something being recorded in HD isn't being transmitted at least in 16:9, especially on the "HD" channel.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11853009
> 
> 
> I recorded _This Old House_ and _Ask This Old House_ over the weekend from 4-1. It looks like these two shows are being filmed this season in HD, but WUNC's supposed HD channel is transmitting them letterboxed (i.e. iWUNC sends it in a 4:3 screen with black bars at the top and bottom). I can use my TV's zoom feature to get rid of that, but it sure is annoying that something being recorded in HD isn't being transmitted at least in 16:9, especially on the "HD" channel.



UNC-HD is on 4-2, not 4-1. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## AFH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlintl* /forum/post/11808104
> 
> 
> For anyone that watches L&O SVU or Bionic Woman......
> 
> 
> Have you noticed a lot of motion blur in these two programs this Season. I've got 8300HD-DVR and a Sony A3000. All other channels and programs seem ok. But with these two programs, I see a lot of motion blur. Sometime if you pause the DVR at the right spot, you can see a person hand in two locations if they're moving their hand fast. Bad video source encoding??
> 
> 
> Note though with NBC programs like the Today Show, Nightly News, or Leno I don't see any motion blur.



Out of those two programs I record and then watch SVU and I haven't noticed any motion blur in the first two episodes of the season. Watching via Directv MPEG4 HD locals.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11853109
> 
> 
> UNC-HD is on 4-2, not 4-1. Maybe that's the problem.



A. that is really dumb. Who puts the HD channel on a subchannel?


B. That is the reason, but not the problem.







TOS and Ask TOS are not on 4-2, only 4-1. So the problem seems to be to be that WUNC is being stupid to not air shows in HD when they are available in HD.


----------



## tarheelone

For all you Hurricanes fans out there:


Time Warner Cable today announced that it will launch Vs./Golf Channel HD on digital cable channel 283 in time for tonight's Carolina Hurricanes game at Toronto. The split-network HD channel was scheduled to launch Oct. 15, but will be available starting today for all TWC subscribers with a high-definition television and TWC HD cable box.


Tonight's game is one of five Hurricanes games this season that will be telecast by the National Hockey League's national cable-television partner, Versus. Throughout the 2007-08 season all NHL games on Versus will be produced in high definition.


----------



## DonB2

pkscout ,


Rest assured. I watched Columbus last night on 4.2 and still saw the occasional pixelization during a fast movement scene.


It is weird that 4.2 is the HD channel but also keep in mind that it only broadcasts from 8 until 11pm.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11855950
> 
> 
> A. that is really dumb. Who puts the HD channel on a subchannel?
> 
> 
> B. That is the reason, but not the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOS and Ask TOS are not on 4-2, only 4-1. So the problem seems to be to be that WUNC is being stupid to not air shows in HD when they are available in HD.



I guess the logic is that the HD channel IS NOT a simulcast channel of the main program service. In fact it is only available 8-11pm OTA because they multicast four channels during the rest of the day. Now THAT is really dumb.


----------



## DonB2

4.2 no audio- Twice now I have selected 4-2 directly using my Samsung DTB-H260F and found no audio. I than channel down to 4-1 where I get audio and channel back to 4-2 and than I get audio.


I remember this happening about a year ago.


It is right at the start of the show that it happens so maybe that is the culprit.


-Donb2


----------



## Scooper

I've had to do the same thing.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11858272
> 
> 
> pkscout ,
> 
> 
> Rest assured. I watched Columbus last night on 4.2 and still saw the occasional pixelization during a fast movement scene.
> 
> 
> It is weird that 4.2 is the HD channel but also keep in mind that it only broadcasts from 8 until 11pm.
> 
> 
> -DonB2




I wish they'd give us all the FSN broadcast Hurricanes games in HD


----------



## bigcementpond

Did anyone else have problems with ABCHD (I'm on TWC Cary) not having any center channel audio/dialogue for the first 18 minutes or so of tonight's Cavemen? I noticed they switched to the SD feed and it fixed the problem, but I didn't really want to watch the majority of the show with closed captioning on.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigcementpond* /forum/post/11860756
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have problems with ABCHD (I'm on TWC Cary) not having any center channel audio/dialogue for the first 18 minutes or so of tonight's Cavemen? I noticed they switched to the SD feed and it fixed the problem, but I didn't really want to watch the majority of the show with closed captioning on.



I had the same problem OTA. Maybe they were scared people would change the channel if they heard the dialogue.


----------



## jamieh1

New Directv HD channels added today.


FOOD HD 231-1

MGM HD 255

NAT GEOGRAPHIC HD 276

CNBC HD+ 355


This brings Directv to about 45 HD channels

other channels added in the last 3 weeks


CNN HD

NFL NETWORK HD

BIGTEN NETWORK HD

USA HD

SCI FI HD

TBS HD

BRAVO HD

SMITHSONIAN CHANNEL HD

A&E HD

HISTORY CHANNEL HD

TLC HD

ANIMAL PLANET HD

DISCOVERY CHANNEL HD

SCIENCE CHANNEL HD

THE WEATHER CHANNEL HD

VS/GOLF HD

MHD

HBO WEST HD

CINEMAX HD

CINEMAX WEST HD

STARZ COMEDY HD

STARZ KIDS HD

STARZ EAST HD

STARZ WEST HD

STARZ EDGE HD

SHOWTIME WEST HD

SHOWTIME TOO HD

THE MOVIE CHANNEL HD

YES HD

NESN HD

SPORTSNET NY HD

COMCAST SPORTSNET MIDATLANTIC HD

COMCAST SPORTSNET CHICAGO


Directv is sending the full resolution, not a compressed picture. MPEG4 video is awesome.


----------



## meanieme

hi folks I just bought a new LCD TV woo hoo a step up from my old CRT

i get a lot of channels but there are a couple of channels where there's some weird problems


NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen


ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen


all other channels are fine with no problems


i'm worried if this has to do with my TV and I need to return it or just the HD reception. Has anyone experienced these problems?


I'm located in Apex btw.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11872830
> 
> 
> NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen



I've never seen either of those issues. One of my HDTVs gets those channels OTA with an antenna, and the other gets them from the TWC cable feed. It might not matter, but it would be helpful to know which of these ways your using to receive those channels.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11872830
> 
> 
> NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen



I'm kind of guessing here.. Is your TV 720p? Most 720p LCDs have a native resolution of 1366x768 which is a hair bigger than the standard 720p size (1280x720). If your TV is running in some kind of "dot by dot" or "pixel perfect" or somesuch mode, you may see artifacts on the edge of the screen. I sometimes see such artifacts when watching HD shows in a window on my computer.

Try playing with the video settings. Look for things like "dot by dot" (turn off), or "overscan" (turn on).


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlintl* /forum/post/11840023
> 
> 
> So I hit the pause button during a fast pan scene and you can see an after image or the lady's head while the DVR is paused. Since its showing up on the DVR's pause, it kinda leads me to believe its the 8300HD-DVR or TWC.



I *think* that seeing artifacts like that when pausing is just how things are supposed to work. You just happened to hit pause at the "wrong" time when 2 widely separated fields were being draw. No matter how good your TV's deinterlacer is, it cannot blend a paused signal which has stopped updating. I'm not an expert on these things, so perhaps I'm wrong.


If you really think it is the DVR, I'd try watching OTA (or via QAM) and see if things look better..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11858273
> 
> 
> I guess the logic is that the HD channel IS NOT a simulcast channel of the main program service. In fact it is only available 8-11pm OTA because they multicast four channels during the rest of the day. Now THAT is really dumb.



Indeed. I've often been tempted to get a DVB-S card and a used dish so that I could pick up the PBS satellite on AMC 3 where it looks like PBS-HD has a frequency all to itself. I've been kicking myself for a while for taking the old dish that came with our house to the junk yard when we moved in a few years ago. Using a DVB-S card is not much more effort beyond a separate tuner card and a separate antenna, which the annoying location of our PBS affiliate forces me to use.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11872830
> 
> 
> hi folks I just bought a new LCD TV woo hoo a step up from my old CRT
> 
> i get a lot of channels but there are a couple of channels where there's some weird problems
> 
> 
> NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> all other channels are fine with no problems
> 
> 
> i'm worried if this has to do with my TV and I need to return it or just the HD reception. Has anyone experienced these problems?
> 
> 
> I'm located in Apex btw.



I have a 1080p display, and often see the left-side yellow line on NBC as well. Not sure its always, but def sometimes (at least)


Mike


----------



## zim2dive

Antennaweb seems to get the most press here (and elsewhere), but I recently found tvfool.

http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?opti...pper&Itemid=29 


AW told me to aim at 130 deg

TVF told me to aim 121 deg


so I changed my aim last night and got much better signal with the results from TVF. I'm close to signal level 100 (according to my Dish 622) for several of the channels on the farm.. only the high 70's for NBC tho (?!?!?!) and mid-80's for WUNC.


Mike


----------



## meanieme

To answer the questions:


I have just rabbit ear antenna getting OTA HD. No cable TV connection.

I have a 1080p display.

I only see these certain problems on certain channels. Other channels are fine all the time.

I get the left-side yellow line on NBC all the time consistently.

Moving the antenna around does not fix anything.


At this time, I really don't know if it's the TV or just the reception.

If it was the TV, shouldn't I see these problems on all channels/inputs regardless?


I'd just hate to package up the TV and return/replace it just to find the same issues and find out it's not the TV.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11875689
> 
> 
> To answer the questions:
> 
> 
> I have just rabbit ear antenna getting OTA HD. No cable TV connection.
> 
> I have a 1080p display.
> 
> I only see these certain problems on certain channels. Other channels are fine all the time.
> 
> I get the left-side yellow line on NBC all the time consistently.
> 
> Moving the antenna around does not fix anything.
> 
> 
> At this time, I really don't know if it's the TV or just the reception.
> 
> If it was the TV, shouldn't I see these problems on all channels/inputs regardless?
> 
> 
> I'd just hate to package up the TV and return/replace it just to find the same issues and find out it's not the TV.



I think its


a) not the TV

b) not the reception


c) its the broadcast


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/11876316
> 
> 
> I think its
> 
> 
> a) not the TV
> 
> b) not the reception
> 
> 
> c) its the broadcast



Actually the answer is:


d) It is the broadcast, it is the reception and it is the TV.


In that the broadcaster is sending more than the picture over their bandwidth (broadcast), and your TV is receiving this broadcast at 100% (reception) and your TV is displaying the entire broadcast (TV). This is actually a great thing as the source is not being modified at all and you are seeing the true broadcast. Some sets do not show 100% because they have overscan set at the factory to only show , say, 98% of the broadcast (i.e. some or all of Samsung) while others do not overscan (i.e some or all of Sharp). If it bothers you and you can calibrate the screen (or hire someone to do it) based upon teh service menu commands for your set. Personally I would not mess with that becuse you can make your set unusable (hire the professional). Just enjoy the 100% unaltered image.


Disclaimer: This was quick and dirty explanation. Go look on the users group about your set and you may find kernels of knowledge.


----------



## bt-rtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/11681166
> 
> 
> so you are saying that even though they havent started it will be 2 to 3 months? I hope, cause I am thinking of going to dish if not,,from data i have it looks like they havent started SDV:
> 
> 
> SDV Deployment for TWC
> 
> AS OF AUGUST 2007
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Albany, N.Y. **
> 
> Time Warner Cable Austin, Texas*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Binghamton, N.Y. ****
> 
> Time Warner Cable Columbia, S.C.*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Green Bay, Wis.*
> *Time Warner Cable Greensboro, N.C.**
> 
> Time Warner Cable Kansas City, Mo.****
> 
> Time Warner Cable Milwaukee, Wis.**
> *Time Warner Carolina North Carolina systems (Raleigh/Durham, Charlotte, Wilmington)****
> 
> Time Warner Cable Oceanic (Hawaii)***
> 
> Time Warner Cable Portland, Maine*
> 
> Time Warner Cable Rochester, N.Y.**
> 
> Time Warner Cable San Diego, Calif.***
> 
> Time Warner Cable Syracuse, N.Y.*
> 
> ** Commercially deployed*
> 
> ** Installing system
> ****Contract awarded, SDV not yet installed/deployed*
> 
> **** Installation/deployment status not yet known
> 
> ***** Full deployment expected in next 30 days



Today my engineering contact at TWC Raleigh told me that all of the SDV equipment is fully deployed at the optical nodes and that they are waiting for management to provide their approval to put them into operation.


----------



## meanieme

My first guess was also (c) the broadcast, that's why I was hoping someone on here can simply confirm it, but it seems like some people don't have the problem.


So then I am now leaning towards (b) the reception and hoping someone who lives in Apex can confirm as well.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11878367
> 
> 
> My first guess was also (c) the broadcast, that's why I was hoping someone on here can simply confirm it, but it seems like some people don't have the problem.
> 
> 
> So then I am now leaning towards (b) the reception and hoping someone who lives in Apex can confirm as well.



No, no, no. If it were a reception problem, the the picture or sound would be choppy; you wouldn't just have a problem on the edges of the screen. It is the broadcast. It is just that 95% of HDTVs have some overscan enabled, so most people don't see the edges of the broadcast ( On my HDTV, I can barely see the "5" in "FOX 50" for example).


What kind of TV is this? Have you looked through the menus for something like "dot by dot" or "overscan" ?


Drew


----------



## pfitzmsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt-rtp* /forum/post/11876935
> 
> 
> Today my engineering contact at TWC Raleigh told me that all of the SDV equipment is fully deployed at the optical nodes and that they are waiting for management to provide their approval to put them into operation.



Actually my TIVO S3 HD doesn't get the new TBS-HD nor Versus-HD. So it appears SDV is already in play. I noticed last week and already called DirecTV, they are coming out tomorrow. The HD offerings from Directv make it an easy choice.


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11878367
> 
> 
> My first guess was also (c) the broadcast, that's why I was hoping someone on here can simply confirm it, but it seems like some people don't have the problem.
> 
> 
> So then I am now leaning towards (b) the reception and hoping someone who lives in Apex can confirm as well.



I live near Apex and don't see that issue with OTA broadcast on NBC. However, as previously noted, you may be able to adjust the picture size on your display to overscan it a bit. My Samsung TV has "Just Scan" which should show *everything* that is broadcast. Then it has a "16:9" picture size which overscans the image a bit. Your set probably also has a similar picture size control. Check your user manual for such features. That slight overscan will eliminate the yellow line with minimal loss of content.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfitzmsn* /forum/post/11878661
> 
> 
> Actually my TIVO S3 HD doesn't get the new TBS-HD nor Versus-HD. So it appears SDV is already in play. I noticed last week and already called DirecTV, they are coming out tomorrow. The HD offerings from Directv make it an easy choice.



Not being able to get those two channels does not correlate to SDV being in action. TWC here has not been providing any new HD or digital SD to CableCard customers in preparation for SDV. They're logic is they don't want to give you something and then take it away later.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11872830
> 
> 
> hi folks I just bought a new LCD TV woo hoo a step up from my old CRT
> 
> i get a lot of channels but there are a couple of channels where there's some weird problems
> 
> 
> NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> all other channels are fine with no problems
> 
> 
> i'm worried if this has to do with my TV and I need to return it or just the HD reception. Has anyone experienced these problems?
> 
> 
> I'm located in Apex btw.



As another poster mentioned, it sounds like your TV has 0% overscan. Most TV's crop the image a little. Like 3-5%. I would bet either you have a 1:1 pixel setting enabled. Another way this can happen is if you are using a video capture card and the signal is coming from your computer. In this case just adjust the picture to crop a little.


Note that the static-like line across the top of the screen is actually closed captioning information. The line at the left of the screen I have seen before too, but only when getting the signal from my computer.


Best wishes,

Salem


----------



## merlintl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11873897
> 
> 
> I *think* that seeing artifacts like that when pausing is just how things are supposed to work. You just happened to hit pause at the "wrong" time when 2 widely separated fields were being draw. No matter how good your TV's deinterlacer is, it cannot blend a paused signal which has stopped updating. I'm not an expert on these things, so perhaps I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> If you really think it is the DVR, I'd try watching OTA (or via QAM) and see if things look better..
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew, thanks for the input. I tried QAM but also see it a little but. Strange thing is its just NBC. All the other channels seem fine CBS (1080i) and ABC (720p) for similar night time programs. I might also query the A3000 thread to see if they have any ideas. Since its just that channel thats a problem child, its not a huge deal.


----------



## meanieme

I have the Westinghouse 42" 1080p LCD HDTV TX-42F430S
http://www.westinghousedigital.com/d...px?itemnum=125 


The only screen size adjustment is something called Fill and Overscan.

Fill stretches the screen about 15%, Overscan stretches it about 35% to fill the screen. Of course these get rid of the line but then I'm losing the complete full video image and looks bad if there is text on the screen.


I've attached pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11881728
> 
> 
> I have the Westinghouse 42" 1080p LCD HDTV TX-42F430S
> http://www.westinghousedigital.com/d...px?itemnum=125
> 
> 
> The only screen size adjustment is something called Fill and Overscan.
> 
> Fill stretches the screen about 15%, Overscan stretches it about 35% to fill the screen. Of course these get rid of the line but then I'm losing the complete full video image and looks bad if there is text on the screen.
> 
> 
> I've attached pics for your viewing pleasure.



That would explain our similarity in viewing images well, since I have the Westy 32W13. I only have standard (0% overscan) and fill (10% overscan) choices. What you are describing is exactly what my standard picture shows and I am looking at an OTA picture.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11880124
> 
> 
> Not being able to get those two channels does not correlate to SDV being in action. TWC here has not been providing any new HD or digital SD to CableCard customers in preparation for SDV. They're logic is they don't want to give you something and then take it away later.



Is it legal for TWC to withhold non-SDV channels from CableCARD users?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11880124
> 
> 
> Not being able to get those two channels does not correlate to SDV being in action. TWC here has not been providing any new HD or digital SD to CableCard customers in preparation for SDV. They're logic is they don't want to give you something and then take it away later.



Plus in order for them to make SDV live, they would need to roll out Navigator to all Passport users, since according to TWC, Passport can't handle it. Or to be more accurate, the last version they upgraded users to can't handle it. Later versions of Passport apparently can.


That means in order to see more HD we have to use TWC's unfinished software.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/11882167
> 
> 
> Is it legal for TWC to withhold non-SDV channels from CableCARD users?



From my perspective it certainly violates the spirit of the FCC regulations (if not the actual letter), but there has been no indication that the FCC gives a crap about consumers, so I wouldn't expect anything to happen.


Here's hoping the tuning resolver dongle will be out soon so that CableCard devices can talk to the head in and do SDV. In the meantime TWC is getting the minimum amount of money from me (I get just analog cable from them and HD OTA), and with the TiVo/DirecTV relationship rumored to be getting better, I might just be switching back to DirecTV if/when a new MPEG4 compatible TiVo comes out.


Of course wouldn't it be dandy if satellite providers had to abide by the same rules as cable providers (and both actually had to follow them)? Then I could keep my equipment and pick the content provider with the best service for my needs.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

It appears the raster is centered a few scan lines down and to the right. Do you have horizontal and vertical position adjustments? I've never seen this one and I watch OTA at home on an 65" RCA DLP and at work on a 32" Sony Vega on TWC.


It looks like the active picture needs to move up and to the left a few scanlines.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/11883916
> 
> 
> It appears the raster is centered a few scan lines down and to the right. Do you have horizontal and vertical position adjustments? I've never seen this one and I watch OTA at home on an 65" RCA DLP and at work on a 32" Sony Vega on TWC.
> 
> 
> It looks like the active picture needs to move up and to the left a few scanlines.



The problem is on the broadcast or network end, not the TV. I just played the first few minutes of last night's "office" in a window on my desktop (captured OTA from NBC17), and it shows the yellow line that the original poster is complaining about. I normally never see it either, since my HDTV is a CRT and has a *huge* amount of overscan.


See the linked screenshot of a freeze frame. I captured just a small snippet, but the line goes from the top to the bottom of the screen. See http://people.freebsd.org/~gallatin/office.jpg 


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/11883743
> 
> 
> From my perspective it certainly violates the spirit of the FCC regulations (if not the actual letter), but there has been no indication that the FCC gives a crap about consumers, so I wouldn't expect anything to happen.
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the tuning resolver dongle will be out soon so that CableCard devices can talk to the head in and do SDV. In the meantime TWC is getting the minimum amount of money from me (I get just analog cable from them and HD OTA), and with the TiVo/DirecTV relationship rumored to be getting better, I might just be switching back to DirecTV if/when a new MPEG4 compatible TiVo comes out.
> 
> 
> Of course wouldn't it be dandy if satellite providers had to abide by the same rules as cable providers (and both actually had to follow them)? Then I could keep my equipment and pick the content provider with the best service for my needs.




My wife did a survery online the other day about HDTV's and they were specifically asking about a Panasonic DirectConnect line of televisions. There were exact questions about "Would you buy this TV if you didn't have to have a cablebox" and "would you buy this Tv with an integrated two-tuner dvr". It also specifically mentioned 2-way technology in talking with the cablo co. It never mentioned cablecards, but i would have to think this is OCAP?


I googled panasonic directconnect but couldn't find anything. The survey said there was a 42" plasma version that would retail at $1499 and a 50" for $1999. And they mentioned $200 extra for the integrated DVR.


----------



## meanieme

first thing i looked for was if my tv had some kinda of horizontal adjustment, then i would just have to move it to the left a little bit...but alas my tv does not have such a capability


but glad to see now it's not the tv and others have seen it as well


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meanieme* /forum/post/11872830
> 
> 
> hi folks I just bought a new LCD TV woo hoo a step up from my old CRT
> 
> i get a lot of channels but there are a couple of channels where there's some weird problems
> 
> 
> NBC 17.1HD - I have a permanent yellow vertical line down the leftmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> ABC11.1HD - I have a static horizontal line on the topmost side of the screen
> 
> 
> all other channels are fine with no problems
> 
> 
> i'm worried if this has to do with my TV and I need to return it or just the HD reception. Has anyone experienced these problems?
> 
> 
> I'm located in Apex btw.



Simple answer:


You have your TV in what Sony calls "Full Pixel" mode. Other brands may call it something else. Adjust setting in "Display Area" to "Normal" and you have slight overscan but no junk on the sides.


You are seeing stuff that's outside the normal safety display area of a TV transmission. *There is nothing wrong with your TV*.


You will also see vertical blanking telemetry on most SD channels at the top of the screen.


(Full Pixel mode only works with a 1080i/p input signal)


----------



## Gastric

Is this site still up to date with the HD channels available via QAM when connected to TimeWarner cable? this wonderful site maintained by Erik Garci -

Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/11890854
> 
> 
> Is this site still up to date with the HD channels available via QAM when connected to TimeWarner cable?



Yes. I updated it just last week, which is mentioned at the very bottom of the page.


----------



## Gastric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/11891487
> 
> 
> Yes. I updated it just last week, which is mentioned at the very bottom of the page.



Liar! You added that date stamp after I posted this here and I have the screenshots to prove it!










I'm totally joking. But I swear I looked for some sort of update stamp on the page and couldn't find it. Must have been on the back of the shelf near that ketchup bottle I can never find.


----------



## dave_ral




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJerman* /forum/post/11782330
> 
> 
> Uhhh.... so I just went in my DVR list and saw that apparently before last Tuesday, all of my shows are gone. I have one of the dreaded new Navigator boxes. I don't know if they did an update last week or what. I'm so sick of these crappy boxes. Anyone else have any issues?



I also am having all kinds of problems. I had one of the old HD DVRs and the RF front end went bad, and we went down to the Atlantic Ave office and just swapped for a new one and they gave us one of these new boxes. Similar issues, shows not recording, shows disappearing, even the rewind live programming (the buttons are currently not active or some such nonsense). Other than the cost, I like TWC...picture quality is OK, etc. but this is driving me mad. I've had such poor experience with the folks on the phone, I won't call because I know I'll get somebody who is reading from some script (why don't they just outsource this to India, or just not answer the phone)?


Anybody got any tips on how to get to someone knowledgable at TWC? I spend a bunch of money every month with these guys, and this just stinks. If I miss one more Grey's Anatomy....well, let's just say Momma ain't happy.


----------



## torifile

I've just about had it with paying out the nose for nothing but crap on 99% of the channels I get. I live too far away from most of the stations (27705) to get an OTA signal with my indoor antenna, though when WRAL came it, it looked great.


So, I need to get some unencrypted love from my basic cable. I looked at the site linked in the first post, to it seems as though we've got HD channels in the clear in the area. I'm using a Mac mini for my HTPC with an EyeTV hybrid. My television does not have a QAM tuner but do I need one with the EyeTV? If so, which should I get?


edit: doing some more research, it looks like the HDHomerun is the thing I need to get clear QAM channels. But it doesn't do analog signals. What channels are digital on TWC?


edit 2: Nevermind. My head's just spinning from reading all this stuff. I thought that linked page was only HD channels. It's not. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ncsu1

does VS HD currently keep breaking up, mainly sound and a little bit of picture blurriness


(not much longer in the game though)


----------



## DonB2

Just curious if anyone else out there is watching 50.2 OTA Retro TV and if they noticed last night thatthe picture for Hawaii Five O and Magnum was pretty compressed with lots of pixel crawl but than when Mission Impossible came on it was back to a pretty good picture.


-Donb2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11932783
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone else out there is watching 50.2 OTA Retro TV and if they noticed last night thatthe picture for Hawaii Five O and Magnum was pretty compressed with lots of pixel crawl but than when Mission Impossible came on it was back to a pretty good picture.



Maybe WRAZ decided to bump up the HD bandwidth for the baseball playoff game?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


That is exactly what I thought and was fine with it. Until I discovered that the game was still on while Mission Impossible was on. And Mission Impossible looked as good as 50.2 ever did in the past.


Maybe who ever dedicated the bandwidth to the game did not set it to go past 11pm.


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

I see 4.1 PBS putting up notice that they would have somedown time for maintenance in the early am hours. I think it was over last weekend.


Does anyone know what they did? Maybe move the transmit antenna to the Garner Farm










-DonB2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/11935496
> 
> 
> Maybe who ever dedicated the bandwidth to the game did not set it to go past 11pm.



According to the TMS schedule info (used by my MythTV box, and probably Tivo, etc), the game was scheduled to end at 11pm. So perhaps they just set it up ahead of time, and then went home










Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_ral* /forum/post/11914766
> 
> 
> I also am having all kinds of problems. I had one of the old HD DVRs and the RF front end went bad, and we went down to the Atlantic Ave office and just swapped for a new one and they gave us one of these new boxes. Similar issues, shows not recording, shows disappearing, even the rewind live programming (the buttons are currently not active or some such nonsense). Other than the cost, I like TWC...picture quality is OK, etc. but this is driving me mad. I've had such poor experience with the folks on the phone, I won't call because I know I'll get somebody who is reading from some script (why don't they just outsource this to India, or just not answer the phone)?
> 
> 
> Anybody got any tips on how to get to someone knowledgable at TWC? I spend a bunch of money every month with these guys, and this just stinks. If I miss one more Grey's Anatomy....well, let's just say Momma ain't happy.



As of Monday afternoon at 1:00, my 8300 HDC stopped recording anything, saying "Channel not available (2)". Of course I could tune them juts fine. Pulled power to force a full reboot, and it immediately started recording stuff it should have been doing in the first place. My 8300 HD has been chugging along fine downstairs.


If they don't fix it fast, I may just have to go back to DirecTV...


----------



## kirkusinnc

Letter from Time Warner received today; looks like they're getting closer to turning on SDV...


Dear XXXX,

As part of Time Warner Cable's commitment to provide the latest technology and excellent customer service, it is necessary from time to time to make changes to our services to better serve our customers.

As you are aware, the current CableCARD technology enables access to "one-way" programming services. Therefore, "two-way" interactive services such as On Demand programming or the On-Screen Guide require the use of a digital set-top box. As part of our ongoing upgrades to digital services, Time Warner Cable will be moving select High Definition channels and West Coast time zone channels of our premium channels to a two-way switched digital technology. Premium services such as HBO, Cinemax and Showtime that offer multiple channels showing the same programming, only delayed based upon time zone, will only be available to customers with "two-way" digital set-top boxes.

Please note that as of November 16, 2007, the following channels will no longer be available to CableCARD customers:

Ch. 289- ESPN2 HD Ch. 409- HBO Family West Ch. 431- ThrillerMax West

Ch. 292- MHD Ch. 410- HBO Signature West Ch. 448- Showtime West

Ch. 295- Universal HD Ch. 428- Cinemax West Ch. 449- Showtime Too West

Ch. 407- HBO West Ch. 429- MoreMax West Ch. 450- Showcase West

Ch. 408- HBO2 West Ch. 430- ActionMax West

You will continue to enjoy HD broadcast channels, TNT HD, Discovery HD and ESPN HD with your CableCARD service. Also, please be assured that you will continue to receive all the primary channels associated with your premium services. For example, HBO customers with a CableCARD will continue to receive HBO, HBO2, HBO Family, HBO Signature, HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, HBO Latino and HBO HD.

If you would like to continue to receive the channels noted above after November 16, 2007, please contact us at 1-866-4-TWC-NOW or visit a Time Warner Cable Customer Care location to obtain an HD cable box which will give you access to all of Time Warner Cable's programming and features. We will provide this equipment to you free of charge for six months.

Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.

Sincerely,

Time Warner Cable


----------



## torifile

I just got an HDHomerun and I'm having trouble getting many of the channels purportedly Clear QAM. I can only get the PBS and CBS channels no Fox, ABC or NBC. Is there something I need to be doing differently? Is my reception too weak or something?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/11945815
> 
> 
> Letter from Time Warner received today; looks like they're getting closer to turning on SDV...
> 
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> As part of Time Warner Cable's commitment to provide the latest technology and excellent customer service, it is necessary from time to time to make changes to our services to better serve our customers.
> 
> As you are aware, the current CableCARD technology enables access to "one-way" programming services. Therefore, "two-way" interactive services such as On Demand programming or the On-Screen Guide require the use of a digital set-top box. As part of our ongoing upgrades to digital services, Time Warner Cable will be moving select High Definition channels and West Coast time zone channels of our premium channels to a two-way switched digital technology. Premium services such as HBO, Cinemax and Showtime that offer multiple channels showing the same programming, only delayed based upon time zone, will only be available to customers with "two-way" digital set-top boxes.
> 
> Please note that as of November 16, 2007, the following channels will no longer be available to CableCARD customers:
> 
> Ch. 289- ESPN2 HD Ch. 409- HBO Family West Ch. 431- ThrillerMax West
> 
> Ch. 292- MHD Ch. 410- HBO Signature West Ch. 448- Showtime West
> 
> Ch. 295- Universal HD Ch. 428- Cinemax West Ch. 449- Showtime Too West
> 
> Ch. 407- HBO West Ch. 429- MoreMax West Ch. 450- Showcase West
> 
> Ch. 408- HBO2 West Ch. 430- ActionMax West
> 
> You will continue to enjoy HD broadcast channels, TNT HD, Discovery HD and ESPN HD with your CableCARD service. Also, please be assured that you will continue to receive all the primary channels associated with your premium services. For example, HBO customers with a CableCARD will continue to receive HBO, HBO2, HBO Family, HBO Signature, HBO Comedy, HBO Zone, HBO Latino and HBO HD.
> 
> If you would like to continue to receive the channels noted above after November 16, 2007, please contact us at 1-866-4-TWC-NOW or visit a Time Warner Cable Customer Care location to obtain an HD cable box which will give you access to all of Time Warner Cable's programming and features. We will provide this equipment to you free of charge for six months.
> 
> Thank you for being a Time Warner Cable customer.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Time Warner Cable




I got the letter too. Notably missing from the letter is the HDSuite channels. I had been previously told that they were the ones going. However, Im concerned that their omission was an oversight.... need to get some clarification from TWC.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11947731
> 
> 
> Notably missing from the letter is the HDSuite channels.



292 (MHD) and 295 (UHD) are mentioned. They are in the HD Suite.


Does this mean that CableCARD will still get the other HD Suite channels (291, 293, 294)?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/11947902
> 
> 
> 292 (MHD) and 295 (UHD) are mentioned. They are in the HD Suite.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that CableCARD will still get the other HD Suite channels (291, 293, 294)?




Yea... your right of course. Mojo, HDNet and HDNet movies are the ones important to me....


I sent an email to TWC with the question... We will see... but I have a baaaaad feeling.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torifile* /forum/post/11946248
> 
> 
> I just got an HDHomerun and I'm having trouble getting many of the channels purportedly Clear QAM. I can only get the PBS and CBS channels no Fox, ABC or NBC. Is there something I need to be doing differently? Is my reception too weak or something?



Have you already tried the channel numbers on this list?

Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11947924
> 
> 
> Yea... your right of course. Mojo, HDNet and HDNet movies are the ones important to me....
> 
> 
> I sent an email to TWC with the question... We will see... but I have a baaaaad feeling.



Received this response... I hope Elena is right....


TRACKING NUMBER: 139847

Inquiry:

Dear TWC,


I received the 'cablecard' letter today and I have a question. The letter indicates specifically that ESPN2HD, UHD and MTVHD is being removed. However, It doesnt mention the HDSuite channels (Mojo, HDNET, HDNET Movies). Can I assume that they will remain available to cablecard??

____________________________________________________________ _____

Response:Thank you for contacting us. The current HD channels listed in the letter are switching to digital platform, therefore current cablecard subscribers will not have these channels. However, all other HD channels should be operational.



Please let us know if we can be of any additional assistance.


Thank you for using Time Warner Cable.

Elena

Time Warner Cable Support

Raleigh, NC


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torifile* /forum/post/11946248
> 
> 
> I just got an HDHomerun and I'm having trouble getting many of the channels purportedly Clear QAM. I can only get the PBS and CBS channels no Fox, ABC or NBC. Is there something I need to be doing differently? Is my reception too weak or something?



I've also got an HDHomerun and don't have any troubles getting all of the local stations via QAM. Have you checked the signal strength? I believe you need >90% for good QAM reception. Perhaps you have one too many splitters between the drop from TW and your HDHomerun...


----------



## CTBinNC

As it looks like TWC SDV activation is imminent in the Triangle, what can we expect in terms of new HD programming (cablecard issues aside). I imagine that TWC is starting to see an exodus to D* as the new MPEG4 channels are going live. I tried myself but got tree'ed out (by one tree in my neighbor's yard,







).


Can we expect a similar glut of new channels or are they going to continue to trickle them out one or two at a time. Also, will SDV allow them to offer as many as D* or are they still basically hamstrung until if and when they decide to run more fiber?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTBinNC* /forum/post/11955147
> 
> 
> As it looks like TWC SDV activation is imminent in the Triangle, what can we expect in terms of new HD programming (cablecard issues aside). I imagine that TWC is starting to see an exodus to D* as the new MPEG4 channels are going live. I tried myself but got tree'ed out (by one tree in my neighbor's yard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Can we expect a similar glut of new channels or are they going to continue to trickle them out one or two at a time. Also, will SDV allow them to offer as many as D* or are they still basically hamstrung until if and when they decide to run more fiber?



TWC told me that SDV turn on was in first quarter. The SDV divisions of TWC NC just got something in the range of 10 channels.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTBinNC* /forum/post/11955147
> 
> 
> As it looks like TWC SDV activation is imminent in the Triangle, what can we expect in terms of new HD programming (cablecard issues aside). I imagine that TWC is starting to see an exodus to D* as the new MPEG4 channels are going live. I tried myself but got tree'ed out (by one tree in my neighbor's yard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Can we expect a similar glut of new channels or are they going to continue to trickle them out one or two at a time. Also, will SDV allow them to offer as many as D* or are they still basically hamstrung until if and when they decide to run more fiber?



By this time next year, the difference between DirecTV and Time Warner will be this....


DirecTV will count four different PPV view start times for the same movie as four HD channels, will still count all the Distant Locals you're not even allowed to buy, and will count every regional version of FSN as a full channel even though 95% of it's programming in not unique.


Time Warner will claim fewer channels, but actually have many many more choices, because SDV supports VOD and Linear satellite does not.


Any questions ????
























P.S. For the record, I have both TWC and DirecTV for now. I'm guessing in a year I'll be back to cable only. We'll see.


P.S.S. I sorta got "treed" too. I can't see 119. However, the ONLY channels on 119 are ESPN2 and HDNet. The rest of the MPEG2 channels are on 110. I had to sign a waiver saying that I knew I couldn't get 119 and didn't care.


----------



## thunderlizard42

*How to record TWC Standard tier channels to a PC?*


Hi, I'm new to HD and want to be able to record both HD and non-HD content to a PC (Media Center or Myth).


I'm planning to go with TWC b/c of OTA reception issues.


I've done some research and am looking at the HDHomerun, but what I'm wondering about are the channels that aren't on our local "Unencrypted Digital" list.


Is there a way to record these (ESPNHD, etc.)? Can you do it without a STB? Can you do it with a STB, via the firewire port? If so, is firewire a reliable approach here with whatever local TWC configurations are? How do people handle this?


Just looking for some local experience on how this can work with what TWC has in the Triangle. (Note I'm assuming this won't work with any of the satellite providers.)


Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11959880
> 
> 
> By this time next year, the difference between DirecTV and Time Warner will be this....



DirecTV will have an IPG that works.


TWC will have Navigator.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderlizard42* /forum/post/11963707
> 
> *How to record TWC Standard tier channels to a PC?*
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to HD and want to be able to record both HD and non-HD content to a PC (Media Center or Myth).
> 
> 
> I'm planning to go with TWC b/c of OTA reception issues.
> 
> 
> I've done some research and am looking at the HDHomerun, but what I'm wondering about are the channels that aren't on our local "Unencrypted Digital" list.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to record these (ESPNHD, etc.)? Can you do it without a STB? Can you do it with a STB, via the firewire port? If so, is firewire a reliable approach here with whatever local TWC configurations are? How do people handle this?
> 
> 
> Just looking for some local experience on how this can work with what TWC has in the Triangle. (Note I'm assuming this won't work with any of the satellite providers.)
> 
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!



Before you can record it you'll have to be able to view it first, meaning you won't be able to record encrypted channels (SD or HD) without the service. Search in this forum for recording via firewire interface, once you have the service via STB


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11969069
> 
> 
> DirecTV will have an IPG that works.
> 
> 
> TWC will have Navigator.



I'll give you that one....


However, DirecTVs bit starved SD channels will still look horrible, and Time Warner's digital SD channels will look remarkably good.


My biggest dissappointment with DirecTV is just how awful the SD channels look.....


----------



## Hiatt66

Hello, here in Goldsboro the 5.1 sound from the networks, most notably WRAL has been wicked bad. The center channel goes in and out and is unbearable to listen to. I was watching Discovery and the 5.1 was good there. All movies that use 5.1 sound good so it's not my amp. Have any of you noticed this? TWC issue? I have a 8300HD DVR.


----------



## scsiraid

TWC must be really hard up for bandwidth. Noticed that they have 3 HD streams on a single channel. 711Mhz is carrying A&EHD, GolfVSHD and MTVHD. 657Mhz is carrying HDNet, HDNet Movies and TBSHD. Not too good for picture quality.... 5.8G for 61 minutes on MTVHD. HD Lite?


----------



## welcher

Just came back from a 4 day business trip, to complete disaster. First, some background...


I get a call from my wife on Friday that the TV was freaking out (she meant the cable box, but it's all the same to her). Basically, things had locked all the way up.


I told her to pull the plug and reboot. That seemed to do the job. However, when I got home from the trip this evening, it was stuck on the Disney Channel, with no way to change channels or bring up the guide. So, I pulled the plug again.


This is where things REALLY get strange. When it boots now, it says "nOhd" for a while before it begins the 14 to 1 countdown. Haven't noticed that before, but "No HD" can't be good.


When it finally comes back online, it's like I've got a brand new cable box! ALL my recordings are gone. All scheduled recordings are gone. My default channel is back to 14. It's back to 480i output only, and in 4x3 aspect ratio. It shows the time on the front instead of the channel. So, I'm pissed, cause I lost a bunch of stuff I wanted to record, but oh well.


NOW the problem is that, despite setting a couple series records again, they don't take. They don't show up as red in the guide, and the "series manager" screen shows 0 recorded, and 0 scheduled.


What on earth is going on? There's no way my wife pushed the reset combo. How could my box have been blown up like that.


And it might be my imagination, but I swear this ALCS game doesn't look quite "hi-def."


Any thoughts? At least, how can I start scheduling recordings again?


----------



## brendanrfoley

This is my first post here, and I apologize if this question has been answered (I did not find it while searching). Here it goes...


If I buy a set with a built in QAM Tuner, I can receive local HD programming (unscrambled) through the coaxial cable. That much I understand.


Here's my question... does the cable have to be connected directly to the television? Or, does the cable-to cable box-to TV connection still work?


I want an HDTV predominantly for local/network programming. Which is already free and OTA. But, I do not want to lose my DVR and current Digital Cable package (at this point, an HD-DVR is not important to me).


TWC tells me it is an extra $10 a month to switch to HD. But it's my understanding that what I want is already there - for free. I just need to know if I am 'forced' to get an HD set top box IF I want to simply keep the DVR, Guide, and InDemand features.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *welcher* /forum/post/11975246
> 
> 
> Just came back from a 4 day business trip, to complete disaster. First, some background...
> 
> 
> I get a call from my wife on Friday that the TV was freaking out (she meant the cable box, but it's all the same to her). Basically, things had locked all the way up.
> 
> 
> I told her to pull the plug and reboot. That seemed to do the job. However, when I got home from the trip this evening, it was stuck on the Disney Channel, with no way to change channels or bring up the guide. So, I pulled the plug again.
> 
> 
> This is where things REALLY get strange. When it boots now, it says "nOhd" for a while before it begins the 14 to 1 countdown. Haven't noticed that before, but "No HD" can't be good.
> 
> 
> When it finally comes back online, it's like I've got a brand new cable box! ALL my recordings are gone. All scheduled recordings are gone. My default channel is back to 14. It's back to 480i output only, and in 4x3 aspect ratio. It shows the time on the front instead of the channel. So, I'm pissed, cause I lost a bunch of stuff I wanted to record, but oh well.
> 
> 
> NOW the problem is that, despite setting a couple series records again, they don't take. They don't show up as red in the guide, and the "series manager" screen shows 0 recorded, and 0 scheduled.
> 
> 
> What on earth is going on? There's no way my wife pushed the reset combo. How could my box have been blown up like that.
> 
> 
> And it might be my imagination, but I swear this ALCS game doesn't look quite "hi-def."
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? At least, how can I start scheduling recordings again?



n0hd is probably no harddrive. Sounds like the harddrive failed. Time for a new box.... maybe you will get one of the outstanding ocrap units.... unless youre lucky...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brendanrfoley* /forum/post/11975971
> 
> 
> This is my first post here, and I apologize if this question has been answered (I did not find it while searching). Here it goes...
> 
> 
> If I buy a set with a built in QAM Tuner, I can receive local HD programming (unscrambled) through the coaxial cable. That much I understand.
> 
> 
> Here's my question... does the cable have to be connected directly to the television? Or, does the cable-to cable box-to TV connection still work?
> 
> 
> I want an HDTV predominantly for local/network programming. Which is already free and OTA. But, I do not want to lose my DVR and current Digital Cable package (at this point, an HD-DVR is not important to me).
> 
> 
> TWC tells me it is an extra $10 a month to switch to HD. But it's my understanding that what I want is already there - for free. I just need to know if I am 'forced' to get an HD set top box IF I want to simply keep the DVR, Guide, and InDemand features.



If you want HD then the coax cable from TWC goes from the wall to the cable box. From the cable box to the tv should be (depending on what kind of TV) either component cables (5 wires) or HDMI (1 wire) or DVI + Audio (3 wires). SVideo or Composite is only for SD. Running coax from the cable box to the TV is the worst possible connection for picture quality.


If your set has a QAM tuner then it will have two coax inputs... one for OTA and one for cable. Connect your antenna to the OTA antenna input and leave the cable input unconnected and get your cable stuff from the cablebox.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brendanrfoley* /forum/post/11975971
> 
> 
> But it's my understanding that what I want is already there - for free. I just need to know if I am 'forced' to get an HD set top box IF I want to simply keep the DVR, Guide, and InDemand features.



You can keep your DVR just the way it is, and get a splitter (digital cable ready, bidirectional) and two short coax cables. Remove the coax cable from the DVR. Connect the coax cable to the "input" of the splitter, and one coax from the output of the splitter to the TV, and one coax from the splitter output to the DVR.


However, before going to this trouble, I'd first just connect the TV right to the wall and see how well it picks up QAM. Some TVs don't work well..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11970322
> 
> 
> However, DirecTVs bit starved SD channels will still look horrible, and Time Warner's digital SD channels will look remarkably good.



Except if you have CableCard, where they are analog, and look even worse..


Drew


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11976636
> 
> 
> If you want HD then the coax cable from TWC goes from the wall to the cable box. From the cable box to the tv should be (depending on what kind of TV) either component cables (5 wires) or HDMI (1 wire) or DVI + Audio (3 wires). SVideo or Composite is only for SD. Running coax from the cable box to the TV is the worst possible connection for picture quality.
> 
> 
> If your set has a QAM tuner then it will have two coax inputs... one for OTA and one for cable. Connect your antenna to the OTA antenna input and leave the cable input unconnected and get your cable stuff from the cablebox.



A TV with both QAM (cable) and ATSC (digital over-the-air)/NTSC (analog over-the air) tuners will not necessarily have two coax connections. Both my Vizio and Sony sets have such dual tuners with a single antenna/cable connection.


Here in Cary, after connecting the cable directly to the TV, I get all the HD local channels (4, 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 40, 50) including their subchannels. You get a bunch of other SD digital channels, all of which are duplicates of other channels. You do NOT get any HD channels like TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, MOJO, etc.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/11976968
> 
> 
> A TV with both QAM (cable) and ATSC (digital over-the-air)/NTSC (analog over-the air) tuners will not necessarily have two coax connections. Both my Vizio and Sony sets have such dual tuners with a single antenna/cable connection.
> 
> 
> Here in Cary, after connecting the cable directly to the TV, I get all the HD local channels (4, 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 40, 50) including their subchannels. You get a bunch of other SD digital channels, all of which are duplicates of other channels. You do NOT get any HD channels like TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, MOJO, etc.



Interesting. Wasnt aware of that. My 3 QAM sets all have 2 coax connections.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11976851
> 
> 
> Except if you have CableCard, where they are analog, and look even worse..
> 
> 
> Drew



I get digital simulcast on ALL channels through my cable card. I didn't when it was first installed, but one day, voila, there they were. Some sort of node upgrade ???


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11977107
> 
> 
> I get digital simulcast on ALL channels through my cable card. I didn't when it was first installed, but one day, voila, there they were. Some sort of node upgrade ???



Sounds like TWC made a mistake. My 0-99 are definitely analog with all three cablecards.


----------



## engineer760

Can someone confirm if WTVD has converted its local newscasts to HD? ABC corporate's top engineer said a couple weeks ago it has already happened, but I'm not sure as I see no mention of it at WTVD's site. I know when WABC in NYC converted, it was quiet while they tested it out - so I am assuming WTVD has also done a soft launch. Anyone have any confirmation?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/11969069
> 
> 
> DirecTV will have an IPG that works.
> 
> 
> TWC will have Navigator.



If I have another week where my Navigator box decides to stop recording mysteriously, or decides not to tell me that Bionic Woman is on again Saturday in HD after dropping the Wednesday recording (seriously, it did not know about a show on in 3 days?), I'll be back to DirecTV fairly quickly. Assuming my trees aren't blocking all the new satellites. I love the SD picture quality, I like having local weather and local news channels, I like not dealing with rain fade, but I absolutely will not put up with a guide that stops recording at random and doesn't have shows less than a week out.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/11977107
> 
> 
> I get digital simulcast on ALL channels through my cable card. I didn't when it was first installed, but one day, voila, there they were. Some sort of node upgrade ???



Hmm.. that's a new one to me. The lack of digital versions of the SD channels on TWC is one of the reasons I didn't get a TivoHD when I was thinking about switching away from MythTV.


Drew


----------



## welcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11976615
> 
> 
> n0hd is probably no harddrive. Sounds like the harddrive failed. Time for a new box.... maybe you will get one of the outstanding ocrap units.... unless youre lucky...




Yup. I just came to post the same thing. HD died. What gave it away for me was the fact that the DVR part showed a 100% full hard drive, in spite of the fact that there was nothing on it.


Just went and got a new unit. What is this ocrap I'm supposed to be leary of. My original unit was OCAP, and so far, this one looks the same.


----------



## brendanrfoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11976636
> 
> 
> If you want HD then the coax cable from TWC goes from the wall to the cable box. From the cable box to the tv should be (depending on what kind of TV) either component cables (5 wires) or HDMI (1 wire) or DVI + Audio (3 wires). SVideo or Composite is only for SD. Running coax from the cable box to the TV is the worst possible connection for picture quality.
> 
> 
> If your set has a QAM tuner then it will have two coax inputs... one for OTA and one for cable. Connect your antenna to the OTA antenna input and leave the cable input unconnected and get your cable stuff from the cablebox.



My current cablebox does not have component out (bummer), but it does have S-Video and Composite. So, it seems I have a great arrangement - HD network programming without losing my DVR and keeping my cable bill the same cost!


The other benefit - the TV I'm on the verge of purchasing gets 'rave' reviews for it's SD display. And, considering my current set is 13 years old, it will be an upgrade across the board!


Now I need to convince my wife


----------



## brendanrfoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11976847
> 
> 
> You can keep your DVR just the way it is, and get a splitter (digital cable ready, bidirectional) and two short coax cables. Remove the coax cable from the DVR. Connect the coax cable to the "input" of the splitter, and one coax from the output of the splitter to the TV, and one coax from the splitter output to the DVR.
> 
> 
> However, before going to this trouble, I'd first just connect the TV right to the wall and see how well it picks up QAM. Some TVs don't work well..
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks for the advice. The TV I'm on the verge of getting only has one coax input. No problem, though!


I'll buy a splitter, run one cable straight into the television and the other into the cable box. I'll then use an S-Video input for the cable box/SD programming.


That should work, right?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brendanrfoley* /forum/post/11982053
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. The TV I'm on the verge of getting only has one coax input. No problem, though!
> 
> 
> I'll buy a splitter, run one cable straight into the television and the other into the cable box. I'll then use an S-Video input for the cable box/SD programming.
> 
> 
> That should work, right?



Don't see why not. I'm doing something similar with Dish Network - using OTA for local HDTV and S-Video for my SD Dish programming. (Also RF modulated, but that's another discussion







)


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/11976615
> 
> 
> n0hd is probably no harddrive. Sounds like the harddrive failed. Time for a new box.... maybe you will get one of the outstanding ocrap units.... unless youre lucky...



I was told by the TW tech that came out to replace my box a couple of weeks ago that's all they're giving out now (at least for the HD units).


Soon as I watch a couple of the recordings I'm going for my 4th HD cable box. This one reboots just as often.


----------



## hom_tanks

Sorry if this is a stupid question but does any of the MNF games air anymore in free HD for our area? (I guess one has to pay for ESPN-HD). Or for that matter in SD ? I was just talking to a friend from San Diego and he said their local TV station airs Chargers games in HD. I know we don't have a "local" team but maybe Panthers games? Just wondering ...


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hom_tanks* /forum/post/11988784
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but does any of the MNF games air anymore in free HD for our area? (I guess one has to pay for ESPN-HD). Or for that matter in SD ? I was just talking to a friend from San Diego and he said their local TV station airs Chargers games in HD. I know we don't have a "local" team but maybe Panthers games? Just wondering ...



Carolina is our local home team. But i don't think they have any Monday night games this year to test this.


----------



## thunderlizard42

Is anyone recording SD channels on TimeWarner Cable to a PC?


Is it possible to do this for non-HD content?


I'd like to go straight from the cable to the tuner card on my PC without a TWC set-top box or DVR.


Is this possible?


Thanks!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderlizard42* /forum/post/11997895
> 
> 
> I'd like to go straight from the cable to the tuner card on my PC without a TWC set-top box or DVR.
> 
> 
> Is this possible?



Yes, but only for the analog channels. Most of the digital SD channels (with the exception of the local broadcast channels, some junk shopping and religious channels, and some preview channels) are encrypted. Thanks to "Open" Cable and DRM, you still can't buy a cable-card equipped digital tuner for a PC. Even if you could, or if you bought one of the pre-packaged approved solutions, TWC still won't give access to the SD channels via cable card, thanks to the whole cable card vs planned Switched Digital Video rollout fiasco.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11998047
> 
> 
> Even if you could, or if you bought one of the pre-packaged approved solutions, TWC still won't give access to the SD channels via cable card, thanks to the whole cable card vs planned Switched Digital Video rollout fiasco.



You can access digital SD channels via CableCARD except for the ones below 100 (and the "west" premium channels after 11/16/2007).


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderlizard42* /forum/post/11997895
> 
> 
> Is anyone recording SD channels on TimeWarner Cable to a PC?
> 
> 
> Is it possible to do this for non-HD content?
> 
> 
> I'd like to go straight from the cable to the tuner card on my PC without a TWC set-top box or DVR.
> 
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




If your tuner is QAM, you should be able to get the SD network channels without a cablecard.


----------



## doctorj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brendanrfoley* /forum/post/11975971
> 
> 
> This is my first post here, and I apologize if this question has been answered (I did not find it while searching). Here it goes...
> 
> 
> If I buy a set with a built in QAM Tuner, I can receive local HD programming (unscrambled) through the coaxial cable. That much I understand.
> 
> 
> Here's my question... does the cable have to be connected directly to the television? Or, does the cable-to cable box-to TV connection still work?
> 
> 
> I want an HDTV predominantly for local/network programming. Which is already free and OTA. But, I do not want to lose my DVR and current Digital Cable package (at this point, an HD-DVR is not important to me).
> 
> 
> TWC tells me it is an extra $10 a month to switch to HD. But it's my understanding that what I want is already there - for free. I just need to know if I am 'forced' to get an HD set top box IF I want to simply keep the DVR, Guide, and InDemand features.



This makes no sense. If you are already a TWC digital subscriber and have a digital cable box, you can simply swap it for the HD box for free. This does not add anything and it is exactly what I did. The HD box will give you all the networks in HD of course but you will also get TNT, TBS, A&E, Versus/Golf, ESPN1, ESPN2, and Discovery Theater in HD for no additional cost. Those channels are all included in the digital package. You won't need a splitter or anything. They will give you component cables when they give you the HD box.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brendanrfoley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WC tells me it is an extra $10 a month to switch to HD. But it's my understanding that what I want is already there - for free. I just need to know if I am 'forced' to get an HD set top box IF I want to simply keep the DVR, Guide, and InDemand features.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/12002970
> 
> 
> This makes no sense. If you are already a TWC digital subscriber and have a digital cable box, you can simply swap it for the HD box for free. This does not add anything and it is exactly what I did. The HD box will give you all the networks in HD of course but you will also get TNT, TBS, A&E, Versus/Golf, ESPN1, ESPN2, and Discovery Theater in HD for no additional cost. Those channels are all included in the digital package. You won't need a splitter or anything. They will give you component cables when they give you the HD box.



I think the confusion brendan is having is that TWC is trying to up sell him on the useless HD suite. Doctorj is right. You can get an HD-DVR for the same price you're paying now and get the HD channels *not* in the HD package.


----------



## kirkusinnc

You most definitely can have an HD DVR without paying for the HD Suite package. That's what I have right now. You lose HDNet, HDNet Movies, UHD, and Mojo by not having the HD Suite but since I have DirecTV also, the net loss for me is Mojo. And I don't want to pay the extra charge for a single channel.


----------



## SugarBowl

Did TWC add CNN-HD and Food-HD?


I just got an email from them with this survey:


Which of our new HD channels is your favorite?

TBS HD

CNN HD

A&E HD

HGTV HD

Food HD

Other


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/12008767
> 
> 
> Did TWC add CNN-HD and Food-HD?
> 
> 
> I just got an email from them with this survey:
> 
> 
> Which of our new HD channels is your favorite?
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> Food HD
> 
> Other



I got the same email. Just another example of how badly out of sync TWC is with their actual markets. We don't have CNN, HG or Food HD here. Just like HD Showcase On Demand, which they constantly advertise on their InDemand channels.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/12008767
> 
> 
> Did TWC add CNN-HD and Food-HD?
> 
> 
> I just got an email from them with this survey:
> 
> 
> Which of our new HD channels is your favorite?
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> Food HD
> 
> Other



I was curious about the same thing. I thought they were doing a marketing survey for D*.










Jeff


----------



## edvedd

It probably meant to say - which HD channel do you want next...


----------



## Zilla

I (finally) did a re-scan of digital channels (SD and HD) and noticed that channel numbers actually line up now with actual broadcast channels - WRAL=5, NBC17=17, etc. (Standard subscription only). However I still can not get and Fox=50 content, the screen just shows blank. I'm in Cary.


----------



## abward

Zilla,


Does FOX come in ok on 113.4?


----------



## thunderclap8

I recently moved to the area, and have been working on getting my indoor antenna set up. I pick up every digital station just fine, except for NBC (I get a blank screen on 17.1 or any of their subchannels). Is there anything different about their broadcast?


Most shows I watch are on NBC, I should have known I'd have trouble with this station


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/12022512
> 
> 
> I recently moved to the area, and have been working on getting my indoor antenna set up. I pick up every digital station just fine, except for NBC (I get a blank screen). Is there anything different about their broadcast?
> 
> 
> Most shows I watch are on NBC, I should have known I'd have trouble with this station



According to tvfool.com, NCN 17 has the weakest xmitter of the main local channels (525 kW, vs 841-1000 for the other main networks)


I get high 90's-100 on all the OTA locals except NBC.


In case you don't know about it, WRAL will send you a free antenna (see the 1st post in this thread for info). I mounted mine inside my upper attic with superb results. Just took 75' of coax running down the inside of the garage and then under the house to the TV.


Mike


----------



## thunderclap8

Ah ha, thanks! That is wonderful news. I don't have my receipt for my TV or PC tuner anymore though. Will they process the form anyway?


NBC's transmitter was by far the weakest where I used to live, too.


----------



## Zilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/12018577
> 
> 
> Zilla,
> 
> 
> Does FOX come in ok on 113.4?



No. I manually scanned channel 113 to no avail.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/11982877
> 
> 
> I was told by the TW tech that came out to replace my box a couple of weeks ago that's all they're giving out now (at least for the HD units).
> 
> 
> Soon as I watch a couple of the recordings I'm going for my 4th HD cable box. This one reboots just as often.



Finished up the recordings and went to swap the box. I went to the closest convenience center and there was a sign on the door saying they had no more HD DVR's availalble. Went to a second location and they had 2 or 3 more and if I hurried back to my car there would probably still be one left.


Let's see how my 4th box fares.


Jim


----------



## dgmayor

So I currently have Mojo and MHD available to me, but I don't have the HD extra pack. Oopsy or something new? I had thought maybe they had opened Mojo for the USC-Oregon game today since it was a simulcast of FSN in HD, but it's still open, and well, so is MHD...


----------



## dgmayor

Mojo is gone, so i think my hunch about the game was right, but i still have mhd.


----------



## dgmayor

Mojo came back for the Cal Arizona State game. I had no idea they did that. I'd have been watching more games this year!


----------



## sooke

Sugarbowl wrote:


Did TWC add CNN-HD and Food-HD?


I just got an email from them with this survey:


Which of our new HD channels is your favorite?

TBS HD

CNN HD

A&E HD

HGTV HD

Food HD

Other



You'ld think they could easily harvest this information from their set top boxes (ie. which channels are being watched and for how long). Why bother with trying to get people to respond to an email survey.


Sooke


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/12037180
> 
> 
> Sugarbowl wrote:
> 
> 
> Did TWC add CNN-HD and Food-HD?
> 
> 
> I just got an email from them with this survey:
> 
> 
> Which of our new HD channels is your favorite?
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> A&E HD
> 
> HGTV HD
> 
> Food HD
> 
> Other
> 
> 
> 
> You'ld think they could easily harvest this information from their set top boxes (ie. which channels are being watched and for how long). Why bother with trying to get people to respond to an email survey.
> 
> 
> Sooke



IANAL, but I have heard that gathering information using your cable box is illegal. Therefore, the cable company must rely on Nielsen (which only probes consenting customers) or an email to get this data. I cannot prove this, though. I would recommend speaking to an attorney that knows about laws regarding cable to verify this statement.


----------



## dgmayor

Well I Just looked at TWC's website. Shows MHD as no longer in the HD suite. When did they do this?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/12040095
> 
> 
> Well I Just looked at TWC's website. Shows MHD as no longer in the HD suite. When did they do this?



Sometime in the past week?


TWC Raleigh are obviously playing the desperation card. Not being able to compete with actual channel numbers they are trying to boost the "Home of FreeHD" promotion. After adding A&E, TBS and Vs, they don't have any "FreeHD" cards left to play except by putting pay channels into the free tier.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12045000
> 
> 
> Sometime in the past week?
> 
> 
> TWC Raleigh are obviously playing the desperation card. Not being able to compete with actual channel numbers they are trying to boost the "Home of FreeHD" promotion. After adding A&E, TBS and Vs, they don't have any "FreeHD" cards left to play except by putting pay channels into the free tier.



"Free HD" should really be clear QAM channels.


----------



## DonB2

"Home of FreeHD"


What exactly is this?


-DonB2


----------



## DonB2

"IANAL, but I have heard that gathering information using your cable box is illegal. Therefore, the cable company must rely on Nielsen (which only probes consenting customers) or an email to get this data. I cannot prove this, though. I would recommend speaking to an attorney that knows about laws regarding cable to verify this statement."


I quit using GMAIL for this reason. I found that Google was throwing up ads in a side frame of my Email session and each ad was directly related to words found in th content of my EMAIL as well as the EMAILS I was reading.


If I happened to have text in my GMAIL of *Samsung DTB-H260* there would be an ad with some store selling the Samsung unit.


Overall nothing wrong with this as I was not paying to use GMAIL, but I just found it disturbing and I didn't need a reminder on a minute by minute basis about how easy it is to gather info on the Web.


-DonB2


----------



## krcoggins

I live in Apex off of 751 near Jean's Berry Patch. I have a Terrestrial Digital DB2 antenna mounted on top of my house and I have a HR10-250 as my receiver. I've had this setup for approx. 3 months. My signal strengths are:


5 high 80s

11 high 60s

17 mid 80s

50 low 90s


Obviously channel 11 is too low. I've also had problems with pixelation on channel 5. Everything seemed to be working pretty well until a couple of weeks ago. Before I climb up on my 3 story roof I'd appreciate any ideas on whether this is just a alignment or connection issue, or do I need a bigger antenna like the DB4?


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krcoggins* /forum/post/12057025
> 
> 
> I live in Apex off of 751 near Jean's Berry Patch. I have a Terrestrial Digital DB2 antenna mounted on top of my house and I have a HR10-250 as my receiver. I've had this setup for approx. 3 months. My signal strengths are:
> 
> 
> 5 high 80s
> 
> 11 high 60s
> 
> 17 mid 80s
> 
> 50 low 90s
> 
> 
> Obviously channel 11 is too low. I've also had problems with pixelation on channel 5. Everything seemed to be working pretty well until a couple of weeks ago. Before I climb up on my 3 story roof I'd appreciate any ideas on whether this is just a alignment or connection issue, or do I need a bigger antenna like the DB4?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Suggest you drop an email to [email protected] and give them your exact location, antenna mounting height and situation and ask for an antenna recommendation. They will actually give you an antenna free if you can supply a receipt for an HDTV.

http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1180307/


----------



## DonB2

krcoggins,


A bigger antenna can't hurt. In a worse case scenario you may have an overdrive issue on 5 but it does not look like you will have it where you are located.



I have been having reception issues over the last few weeks with my attic mounted set up in Holly Springs. I ended up rearranging both my antennas to compensate for marginal PBS.


As the weather changes rain gets attached to trees causing reflection issue, leaves fall, the reception changes.


You may also think about a rotor so you can make fine adjustments withour going on the roof and or gain PBS out of Chapel Hill.


BTW- I see someone finally picked up the Pumpkin that rolled into the ditch facing the Nursery/Garden center on the other side of 751.


-Donb2


----------



## krcoggins

Thanks for the feedback. I sent an email to wral. I guess I'll wait and see what they say.


Donb2, I rarely go out that way so I didn't see the renegade Pumpkin.


----------



## RBSteffes

Bit off topic really, but does anyone know of a way to see Bobcat games broadcast only on WMYT (which is out of Charlotte)? Apparently, our local CBS isn't local enough to count for the NBA. Anyone happen to know if it's being run on a Dish channel a local sports bar may have (May as well, spent half the winter last year watching NCSU at Champps!)


Otherwise, can anyone suggest a really, really, really big antenna....


Ry


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/12061178
> 
> 
> Bit off topic really, but does anyone know of a way to see Bobcat games broadcast only on WMYT (which is out of Charlotte)? Apparently, our local CBS isn't local enough to count for the NBA. Anyone happen to know if it's being run on a Dish channel a local sports bar may have (May as well, spent half the winter last year watching NCSU at Champps!)
> 
> 
> Otherwise, can anyone suggest a really, really, really big antenna....
> 
> 
> Ry



If I'm not mistaken, Bobcats games that are on WMYT are on WRDC (channel 28) in the Raleigh area.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/12061178
> 
> 
> Bit off topic really, but does anyone know of a way to see Bobcat games broadcast only on WMYT (which is out of Charlotte)? Apparently, our local CBS isn't local enough to count for the NBA.



Not sure how CBS enters into the equation here.. The NBA sold all its rights to ESPN/ABC and TNT for game coverage. NBATV carries some games, and HDNet does some Mavericks games as well.


Local channels in local markets carry for teams in their area OTA in many cases... but as far as I know, there's no reason it would be CBS-specific or any other.


It does happen, as I was already beaten to it above, that in Raleigh we get Bobcat games on 28. I would love to see some HD, since 28-1 is HD.. but I'm guessing that will be a while coming since the Bobcats still aren't winning much and last I heard lost a couple of major players this year to injury already.


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/12066154
> 
> 
> Not sure how CBS enters into the equation here.. The NBA sold all its rights to ESPN/ABC and TNT for game coverage. NBATV carries some games, and HDNet does some Mavericks games as well.
> 
> 
> Local channels in local markets carry for teams in their area OTA in many cases... but as far as I know, there's no reason it would be CBS-specific or any other.
> 
> 
> It does happen, as I was already beaten to it above, that in Raleigh we get Bobcat games on 28. I would love to see some HD, since 28-1 is HD.. but I'm guessing that will be a while coming since the Bobcats still aren't winning much and last I heard lost a couple of major players this year to injury already.



Near as I can tell, they aren't this year, or least, they aren't yet. Most of the games are going to be on NWS14 and the others I can't find a listing for at all. Have some faith in the Bobcats! They should do alright this year given some time to gel. They'll at least do better than last year, and should pull off a winning season at the very least, but that's a topic for another thread...


At any rate, I can't find any listing for any of the WMYT games, including the home opener on Friday night. The one thing I did find is that it is covered by League Pass, so I suppose some sports bar should have it going.


----------



## DonB2

The Great Pumpkin


In watching the Great Pumpkin on 11.1 last night we were struck with how vivid the colors were. It looked like the characters were jumping off the screen. And this was even after I stretched the 4:3 to fit my 16:9 screen.


I realise that cartoons in general always look crisp but this was especially so.


And than as if to prove this, the second peanuts cartoon that came on at 8:30 was washed out looking and fuzzy.


Maybe they cleaned up the great pumpkin video recently but if so I missed it in the credits.


-DonB2


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/12066154
> 
> 
> Not sure how CBS enters into the equation here.. The NBA sold all its rights to ESPN/ABC and TNT for game coverage. NBATV carries some games, and HDNet does some Mavericks games as well.
> 
> 
> Local channels in local markets carry for teams in their area OTA in many cases... but as far as I know, there's no reason it would be CBS-specific or any other.
> 
> 
> It does happen, as I was already beaten to it above, that in Raleigh we get Bobcat games on 28. I would love to see some HD, since 28-1 is HD.. but I'm guessing that will be a while coming since the Bobcats still aren't winning much and last I heard lost a couple of major players this year to injury already.



Unfortunately, the only stations that will broadcast Bobcat games are WMYT and News 14 Carolina this year, according to this page in the Bobcats' web site. Since WMYT is owned by Capitol Broadcasting Company, it might not hurt to contact WRAL (Capitol Broadcasting's flagship station) and ask them to negotiate carriage rights for Raleigh. If that fails, you would want to hope that NBA League Pass will carry Bobcat games here (and not be subject to a dreaded blackout).


----------



## Greg T

Anyone able to get the Canes at Panthers in HD via DirecTV. 633 looked horrible for SD even and channel 94 was blocked for me. I'm in Orange County Mebane.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12074869
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the only stations that will broadcast Bobcat games are WMYT and News 14 Carolina this year, according to this page in the Bobcats' web site. Since WMYT is owned by Capitol Broadcasting Company, it might not hurt to contact WRAL (Capitol Broadcasting's flagship station) and ask them to negotiate carriage rights for Raleigh. If that fails, you would want to hope that NBA League Pass will carry Bobcat games here (and not be subject to a dreaded blackout).



That's interesting, and must be a change for this season since last season Bobcats games were on 28... I am surprised, if Capitol is using their news channel on cable, then why wouldn't they broadcast OTA on 5-2 for the digital OTA customers at least.


Then again, to be blunt, the Bobcats have not yet impressed even with some local (or at least local college) talent and for as much as I root for them and hope they do well, I don't often watch Bobcats games even when televised unless I am watching for their opponent.


I used to watch the Hornets all the time, including their inaugural season games... but as their ownership went insane and eventually moved to New Orleans, my interest waned... and unfortunately while I like the new ownership in Charlotte that now has the Bobcats, the team just hasn't performed consistently enough for me to consistently want to watch.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/12075582
> 
> 
> That's interesting, and must be a change for this season since last season Bobcats games were on 28... I am surprised, if Capitol is using their news channel on cable, then why wouldn't they broadcast OTA on 5-2 for the digital OTA customers at least.
> 
> 
> Then again, to be blunt, the Bobcats have not yet impressed even with some local (or at least local college) talent and for as much as I root for them and hope they do well, I don't often watch Bobcats games even when televised unless I am watching for their opponent.
> 
> 
> I used to watch the Hornets all the time, including their inaugural season games... but as their ownership went insane and eventually moved to New Orleans, my interest waned... and unfortunately while I like the new ownership in Charlotte that now has the Bobcats, the team just hasn't performed consistently enough for me to consistently want to watch.



I don't think that WRAL broadcasts Bobcats games on its subchannels, neither on cable nor over the air. They use their news channel on cable nearly exclusively for news, reruns of CBS News and their own news, documentaries they produce themselves, and a local game show whose contestants are teams from local high schools.


----------



## esfb8zs

Never mind, my bad :-(


----------



## EricRobins

Over the last week or so, I have noticed that WRAL-HD via D* has been having significant lip-sync problems.


Network programming seems fine, as only the 11 PM news has been messed up. When I switch to OTA, it seems fine.


Has anyone notices lip-sync problems on other programs on RAL?


----------



## Daryl L

Has anybody had any image breakups/pixelation during primetime HD on WNCN-HD on TWC 217 over the past few weeks? I get it happening a few times each evening I watch 217. Thats the only TWC channel I have been having this problem on. And my HD cable box shows a signal strength of 0 to -1 which is basicly equal to my other HD channels. WNCN 17-1 OTA is to week for me to pick up most of the time to compare against TWC's carriage. I don't know if it's a local thing, Netwok thing or cable thing. My troubleshooting suggests it's not a cable thing but I don't know.


----------



## jspENC

Daryl L


I was watching 17.1 on cable Friday night near your area, and it was doing the breakups for me too. It has to be the cable. Also Friday night 11.1 was off completely at 7 PM


----------



## DonB2

My PBS 4.1 OTA has been pretty reliable after moving my antennas until last night when it started dropping out again.


It appears this happens when there is even a slight wind which causees more severe multipath issues. I am hoping once the leaves are off the trees I will again have reliable reception with my attic mounted 4228 Set up.


-DonB2


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/12018545
> 
> 
> I (finally) did a re-scan of digital channels (SD and HD) and noticed that channel numbers actually line up now with actual broadcast channels - WRAL=5, NBC17=17, etc. (Standard subscription only). However I still can not get and Fox=50 content, the screen just shows blank. I'm in Cary.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/12018577
> 
> 
> Zilla,
> 
> 
> Does FOX come in ok on 113.4?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zilla* /forum/post/12025794
> 
> 
> No. I manually scanned channel 113 to no avail.



foxhd was on 113.4 and abchd was on 113.1 until ~1-2 weeks ago.


now they are in 50.1 and 11.1 respectively.


it appears twc remapped the channels.


i get those over QAM.


----------



## DonB2

shpitz,


What about 50.2 ? Do they have RTN on 50.2 the Retro channel that is available with OTA ?


DonB2


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/11433772
> 
> 
> Is there anybody around with just "basic" and a cablecard?



I tried to get this, but TWC claims that their system does not allow it. TWC told me that a DIGIPiC package is required in order to use a CableCARD.


By the way, I have read reports that some other cable systems allow it.


----------



## Daryl L

 *Latest addition* 


> Quote:
> Recent Channel Lineup Changes/Additions
> 
> 
> November 7, 2007: NHL Network was added to Digital Sports & Games Ch. 330. The NHL Network features wall-to-wall coverage of the NHL with up to 40 games available this season.
> 
> 
> For the month of November, we will offer a FREE PREVIEW to all Digital Cable customers. After the free preview, customers interested in the NHL Network will need to purchase the Digital Sports and Games tier, which is currently $2.95 per month.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/12131018
> 
> 
> Daryl L
> 
> 
> I was watching 17.1 on cable Friday night near your area, and it was doing the breakups for me too. It has to be the cable. Also Friday night 11.1 was off completely at 7 PM



Thanks, I still see the problem but it's not as bad or as often.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12153615
> 
> 
> shpitz,
> 
> 
> What about 50.2 ? Do they have RTN on 50.2 the Retro channel that is available with OTA ?
> 
> 
> DonB2



yes, just tuned to it to check. RTN


----------



## drewwho

Was anybody else annoyed Tues night when SVU was shown in a tiny box in the corner of the screen so that local election results could be repeated endlessly? It was almost insulting when it popped back into HD mode just in time for the closing credits.


Would it be possible for broadcasters either :


a) Keep the crawl off the HD channel, and periodically advertise that election results (or school closings, or whatever) are available on a different digital subchannel and on the web site.


b) Get HD capable crawl insertion equipment so that they don't need to show primetime HD programming in a tiny little window?


c) Recognize that in these local elections that nobody voted in, nobody cares about the results? And even more true, that those who do care about the results would rather look at them at their own pace on a website or on a subchannel with a dedicated news show. I do vote, and I do care about the results, but the crawl is just a major annoyance to me.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/12149864
> 
> 
> foxhd was on 113.4 and abchd was on 113.1 until ~1-2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> now they are in 50.1 and 11.1 respectively.
> 
> 
> it appears twc remapped the channels.



They never moved from 113, TWC just (finally) fixed their channel remapping metadata. My old HDTV which doesn't understand the cable channel mapping tables still happily finds them on 113, where they've been for at least the last 4 years or so. When I get a new TV, I hope to find one with a menu option to get it to ignore channel mapping ... what a huge amount of pain and suffering it has caused people with new TVs!


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12171270
> 
> 
> Was anybody else annoyed Tues night when SVU was shown in a tiny box in the corner of the screen so that local election results could be repeated endlessly? It was almost insulting when it popped back into HD mode just in time for the closing credits.
> 
> 
> Would it be possible for broadcasters either :
> 
> 
> a) Keep the crawl off the HD channel, and periodically advertise that election results (or school closings, or whatever) are available on a different digital subchannel and on the web site.
> 
> 
> b) Get HD capable crawl insertion equipment so that they don't need to show primetime HD programming in a tiny little window?
> 
> 
> c) Recognize that in these local elections that nobody voted in, nobody cares about the results? And even more true, that those who do care about the results would rather look at them at their own pace on a website or on a subchannel with a dedicated news show. I do vote, and I do care about the results, but the crawl is just a major annoyance to me.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes. I was ticked. It seems that all they did was switch to the SD feed. I dont know who made that decision but they should be sentenced to watching stretched SD 4:3 for a couple days. If I wanted election results, I could have just switched to the SD Channel.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12154662
> 
> 
> I tried to get this, but TWC claims that their system does not allow it. TWC told me that a DIGIPiC package is required in order to use a CableCARD.
> 
> 
> By the way, I have read reports that some other cable systems allow it.



Ugh.. I sort of figured this. Thanks for the info.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/12130746
> 
> 
> Has anybody had any image breakups/pixelation during primetime HD on WNCN-HD



I've seen a few breakups in my OTA recordings of shows on 17.1 in the last week or two, and I've never seen as many before. I figured it was just the leaves falling, etc, but maybe there is a problem if there are also breakups on TWC. It is not very bad, just one or two seconds out of an hour.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12171435
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I sort of figured this. Thanks for the info.



Just to clarify, I downgraded to Basic service, and I still have a CableCARD in my Sony DVR, which still has the channel mappings. For example, it still tunes to channel 250 for FOX HD (instead of 50.1 or 113.4). However, TWC is demanding that I return the CableCARD to them within 14 days.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12172082
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I downgraded to Basic service, and I still have a CableCARD in my Sony DVR, which still has the channel mappings. For example, it still tunes to channel 250 for FOX HD (instead of 50.1 or 113.4). However, TWC is demanding that I return the CableCARD to them within 14 days.



That's really annoying, because the channel mappings would allow a TivoHD to work with basic service + CC rental. Which is what I wanted to do.


What happens if you don't return it? Would they continue to charge you rental ("Don't throw me in the brier patch!") or would they charge you an outrageous replacement fee and deactivate it? Heck, it if somehow continued to provide the mapping data, it might even be worth it.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12172082
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I downgraded to Basic service, and I still have a CableCARD in my Sony DVR, which still has the channel mappings. For example, it still tunes to channel 250 for FOX HD (instead of 50.1 or 113.4). However, TWC is demanding that I return the CableCARD to them within 14 days.



Does the card allow the decode of any of the others digital channels or just basic + Local HD's?


If just locals... you might try an email to Tom Adams (President of local TWC) and appeal your case. [email protected]


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12171521
> 
> 
> I've seen a few breakups in my OTA recordings of shows on 17.1 in the last week or two, and I've never seen as many before. I figured it was just the leaves falling, etc, but maybe there is a problem if there are also breakups on TWC. It is not very bad, just one or two seconds out of an hour.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks for mentioning it. It's been going on so long it's starting to bug me to watch NBC. Obviously it's happening on Cable and OTA. Now if we knew if it is occuring locally or at the network level.


NBC17ENG, could you please check on this for us. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12172328
> 
> 
> What happens if you don't return it? Would they continue to charge you rental ("Don't throw me in the brier patch!") or would they charge you an outrageous replacement fee and deactivate it? Heck, it if somehow continued to provide the mapping data, it might even be worth it.



One of the reps told me that if I don't return it then I would be charged the full price of a new CableCARD, whatever that happens to be. After that, I don't know if it would be deactived, or if it would continue to get mapping data.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12172504
> 
> 
> Does the card allow the decode of any of the others digital channels or just basic + Local HD's?



On my CableCARD device, right now I can only watch the Basic analog channels (2 to 24) and the local digital channels (200 to 257, although the trap is interfering with 222 and 228). I can also watch 100 and 102, since they are unencrypted.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12172504
> 
> 
> If just locals... you might try an email to Tom Adams (President of local TWC) and appeal your case. [email protected]



I emailed the VP of Customer Care, who forwarded my email to someone else, who basically told me the same thing... to return the CableCARD.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I've checked my recordings on my TWC DVR, but haven't caught any breakups, but I have a lot more to go through. For the on air side, I have had the following transmitter "hiccups" which should not have affected the TWC fiber feed, although I'm not sure how the Fayetteville Hub is getting their feed right now.


Friday 11-2 21:02:41 - 21:03:59

Tuesday 11-6 05:47:56 - 05:48:03

06:37:04 - 06:37:06

06:37:14 - 06:37:18

Wednesday 11-7 22:46:05 - 22:46:10


See if these times match what you guys are reporting. The power drops and returns so fast we can't nail down exactly what is causing it, but we're trying our best to eliminate it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/12173924
> 
> 
> I've checked my recordings on my TWC DVR, but haven't caught any breakups, but I have a lot more to go through. For the on air side, I have had the following transmitter "hiccups" which should not have affected the TWC fiber feed, although I'm not sure how the Fayetteville Hub is getting their feed right now.
> 
> 
> Friday 11-2 21:02:41 - 21:03:59
> 
> Tuesday 11-6 05:47:56 - 05:48:03
> 
> 06:37:04 - 06:37:06
> 
> 06:37:14 - 06:37:18
> 
> Wednesday 11-7 22:46:05 - 22:46:10
> 
> 
> See if these times match what you guys are reporting. The power drops and returns so fast we can't nail down exactly what is causing it, but we're trying our best to eliminate it.



Thank you NBC17ENG. I do get my feed out of Lumberton straight from Fayetteville. I can't say for sure on the Friday 11-2 21:02:41 - 21:03:59 time but it happened a couple time during Las Vegas (late in the 10pm show). No idea about that Tuesday time since I only watch during primetime. The Wednesday time above looks about right. It happened a couple time during ER Thursday night (lastnight) also. Sorry if I missed you mentioning the quoted info previously.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12173603
> 
> 
> After that, I don't know if it would be deactived, or if it would continue to get mapping data.



Actually, it looks like my CableCARD has already been deactivated in some ways. I checked the diagnostic screens, and they no longer say "Authorization Received", and they say "Waiting for CP Auth" instead of "CP Auth Received".


----------



## alhurricane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/12128233
> 
> 
> Over the last week or so, I have noticed that WRAL-HD via D* has been having significant lip-sync problems.
> 
> 
> Network programming seems fine, as only the 11 PM news has been messed up. When I switch to OTA, it seems fine.
> 
> 
> Has anyone notices lip-sync problems on other programs on RAL?



I have experienced the same problems on D* with WRAL's newscasts, especially the 5-6pm slot. I do not notice any of the problems on the OTA signal.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12171324
> 
> 
> They never moved from 113, TWC just (finally) fixed their channel remapping metadata. My old HDTV which doesn't understand the cable channel mapping tables still happily finds them on 113, where they've been for at least the last 4 years or so. When I get a new TV, I hope to find one with a menu option to get it to ignore channel mapping ... what a huge amount of pain and suffering it has caused people with new TVs!
> 
> 
> Drew



oh, didn't know that










i had a Philips 60" DLP which had them on 113.x also and my vizio had them on 113.x as well, but other QAM stations were different on the Philips than on the vizio.


i kinda memorized all the channels so no problem here... only the wife keeps asking me every time, she doesn't get it... hehe


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12171270
> 
> 
> Was anybody else annoyed Tues night when SVU was shown in a tiny box in the corner of the screen so that local election results could be repeated endlessly? It was almost insulting when it popped back into HD mode just in time for the closing credits.
> 
> 
> Would it be possible for broadcasters either :
> 
> 
> a) Keep the crawl off the HD channel, and periodically advertise that election results (or school closings, or whatever) are available on a different digital subchannel and on the web site.
> 
> 
> b) Get HD capable crawl insertion equipment so that they don't need to show primetime HD programming in a tiny little window?
> 
> 
> c) Recognize that in these local elections that nobody voted in, nobody cares about the results? And even more true, that those who do care about the results would rather look at them at their own pace on a website or on a subchannel with a dedicated news show. I do vote, and I do care about the results, but the crawl is just a major annoyance to me.
> 
> 
> Drew



that's almost as bad as watching all the local sports events on CBS as upscaled SD crap, that is outright PATHETIC... just like the state-unc football match i'm watching right now.


----------



## mullnasty

I get most of the OTA channels without a problem with my little antenna hooked up to a Vista Media Center box but can not for the life of me figure out how to get NBC. 17.1 shows up as no signal but if I add 55.1 with a frequency of 55 I can get a full signal. That is awesome but I can not get any picture or audio on the channel. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mullnasty* /forum/post/12183915
> 
> 
> I get most of the OTA channels without a problem with my little antenna hooked up to a Vista Media Center box but can not for the life of me figure out how to get NBC. 17.1 shows up as no signal but if I add 55.1 with a frequency of 55 I can get a full signal. That is awesome but I can not get any picture or audio on the channel. Anyone have any ideas?



There is some kind of bug in vista that affects NBC. Search back a few months, I believe NBC17ENG was posting about it and that there is some kind of workaround.


Or you could upgrade to Linux & MythTV










Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/12179940
> 
> 
> i had a Philips 60" DLP which had them on 113.x also and my vizio had them on 113.x as well, but other QAM stations were different on the Philips than on the vizio.



Where were they on the phillips? I'm thinking about a phillips LCD. It would be cool if they were immune to the QAM remapping mess.


Drew


----------



## mullnasty

Thank you, that had been bugging me for a while now. Now I can start watching My Name Is Earl and The Office again.


----------



## EricRobins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alhurricane* /forum/post/12177339
> 
> 
> I have experienced the same problems on D* with WRAL's newscasts, especially the 5-6pm slot. I do not notice any of the problems on the OTA signal.



Most of my problems have been w/ the 11PM news on RAL, but CSI (this past Thursday) was so unwatchable that I actually switched to the SD recording I had on another DVR. Basically, I am in the process of switching all of my RAL programming from D* to OTA.


----------



## DonB2

If there is anyone else left on this forum that uses OTA ATSC I was curious if they noticed the time of Day on the stations and also the EPG guide are off by an hour since we switched to Daylight Savings time.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

All OK here (all HD is viewed OTA)


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12195729
> 
> 
> If there is anyone else left on this forum that uses OTA ATSC I was curious if they noticed the time of Day on the stations and also the EPG guide are off by an hour since we switched to Daylight Savings time.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



My Pioneer was confused for a week (due to it not knowing about Bush moving daylight savings time). But it is ok now.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12195729
> 
> 
> If there is anyone else left on this forum that uses OTA ATSC I was curious if they noticed the time of Day on the stations and also the EPG guide are off by an hour since we switched to Daylight Savings time.



I use OTA ATSC, but I gave up on trying to use the free OTA ATSC EPG info for my MythTV DVR. In the month or two I tried it over the summer, there was always one station with no information beyond "DTV Program", and many stations frequently had incorrect information. Even WRAL's sister station WRAZ was frequently missing data, or showing incorrect information. I finally gave in and subscribed to the TMS data for a few $/month.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drew,


I am recording *Garner* "Rockford Files" manually because the feed from the *Garner* xmitters EPG is messed up










eyekode,


Maybe I need to power cycle my Samsung H260.



On another note UNC PBS 4-2 is no longer showing the HD will resume logo. Instead I now am back to the beauteous "No Signal" when I go to 4-2 outside of the 8 to 11 pm slot.


-DonB2


----------



## Scooper

Ditto - on both my Samsung and the Olevia TV's tuner.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12184867
> 
> 
> Where were they on the phillips? I'm thinking about a phillips LCD. It would be cool if they were immune to the QAM remapping mess.
> 
> 
> Drew



when i had both my Philips DLP and the Vizio, the Philips had the QAM channels on 111 and 113 for nbc, abc, fox while at the same time in my vizio nbc was on 17.1 instead of 111.1 and fox & abc were still on 113.


that was the case until about a few weeks ago when fox and abc moved to 50.1 and 11.1 over QAM in my vizio.


Since then I sold my Philips DLP so I can't tell you if they got remapped on it as well.


hope this helps...


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12201948
> 
> 
> I use OTA ATSC, but I gave up on trying to use the free OTA ATSC EPG info for my MythTV DVR. In the month or two I tried it over the summer, there was always one station with no information beyond "DTV Program", and many stations frequently had incorrect information. Even WRAL's sister station WRAZ was frequently missing data, or showing incorrect information. I finally gave in and subscribed to the TMS data for a few $/month.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yup, the EPG situation is not good. Especially problematic for MythTV. Plus I could never get the video perfect in Myth (tearing, must have been a myth specific bug because it didn't happen in mplayer...).


So I caved and went over to the darkside... I am now running Vista Media Center. I am pleasantly surprised. Only 2 issues:

1) channel 17 is mapped to ATSC channel 17... should be 55. But this forum helped me find/fix that issue.

2) the infamous "green screen" when starting HD issue. But that only happens occasionally and there are workarrounds.


OTA digital now looks almost as good as through my Pio 5070's processor. And it seems to handle low signal OTA better then Myth (which would crash).


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12205214
> 
> 
> eyekode,
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to power cycle my Samsung H260.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note UNC PBS 4-2 is no longer showing the HD will resume logo. Instead I now am back to the beauteous "No Signal" when I go to 4-2 outside of the 8 to 11 pm slot.
> 
> 
> -DonB2



As far as I know the reason some sets EPG is confused is due to the date of day light savings time changing. The sets have a hard-coded date for DST and their program has not been updated.


So it is a different problem if you are still seeing it. But if you are not seeing it anymore, then it is probably the same problem and the only thing that can fix it for next year is a firmware update.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode* /forum/post/12209239
> 
> 
> Yup, the EPG situation is not good. Especially problematic for MythTV. Plus I could never get the video perfect in Myth (tearing, must have been a myth specific bug because it didn't happen in mplayer...).



I took a look at Sage back when I was thinking about making the switch, and on my 3-year old P4, the video was actually *worse* on Windows than it was in Linux. Right now, I have perfect 720p playback in Linux (even for 1080i shows), but things fall apart when trying to display at 1080i. I'm going to upgrade to a large 1080p LCD soon, so I need to get good 1080p playback. I'm torn between building a new, beefier machine and switching to Sage and using the Sage HD media extender when it comes out.


At any rate, does MCE do video output smarter/better than Sage? Is it still limited to 2 tuners, meaning I'd have to cobble together some jointenna solution for PBS and would not be able to record 2 networks + PBS at the same time?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"My Pioneer was confused for a week (due to it not knowing about Bush moving daylight savings time). But it is ok now"


I power cycled my Samsung DTB-H260 and time was still off by 1 hr. I than did a Channel search and time was still off by 1 hr.


I then used the old digital "long in the tooth" ATSC tuner that is built into my Pioneer PDP -43 Plasma tv and it showed the correct time of day.


So than I went back to settings on the Samsung and changed the *Yes* box next to Daylight Savings time to *No* and now the Samsung is showing the correct "Bush" time.


-DonB2


----------



## jimholcomb

Since September, the 1st one died within a few days, the 2nd and 3rd rebooted daily, and this morning the 4th is in a continuous reboot cycle.


Is anyone else in the Raleigh area having these types of problems?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## whines83

which way do i point my antenna to receive ENC-TV..i see that its mentioned in the titan tv guide.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whines83* /forum/post/12253892
> 
> 
> which way do i point my antenna to receive ENC-TV..i see that its mentioned in the titan tv guide.



ENC? What channel # is this being listed as? Where are you located?


----------



## jspENC

ENC TV is on 48 or 12.3 - The tower is located at Trenton just west of New Bern. 12.1 is the ABC station for Eastern NC


----------



## jerry birdwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whines83* /forum/post/12253892
> 
> 
> which way do i point my antenna to receive ENC-TV..i see that its mentioned in the titan tv guide.



For best solution, go to:
http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx 


and follow directions.


----------



## ENDContra

For those of you that have attempted to record HD to your PC via Firewire, what channels have you been able to capture? Im assuming everything but HBO, Showtime, and the HD Tier should be good, but Id like to know for sure in case that could be causing some of the problems Im having (getting the "Cannot start capture" error in CapDVHS).


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/12248998
> 
> 
> Since September, the 1st one died within a few days, the 2nd and 3rd rebooted daily, and this morning the 4th is in a continuous reboot cycle.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in the Raleigh area having these types of problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



if you are running Navigator on those 8300HDC boxes (and you probably are) then you are not alone. It's a Navigator problem courtesy of TWC, that extends beyond NC.


Join the "fun" here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830 


On a similar note I noticed my latest TWC bill hs a note that says, pay attention to next month's bill, important changes to the cable service are on the way. I can only hazard a guess that this means they are planning to finally unleash Navigator crippleware on the rest of us using Passport.


And Tivo HD is suddenly looking very inviting.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/12259154
> 
> 
> For those of you that have attempted to record HD to your PC via Firewire, what channels have you been able to capture?



I have been able to capture all of the local HD channels except for PBS HD (WUNC), which causes CapDVHS to crash immediately. I also tried using TSReader Lite, but it complains that the PAT table is missing from PBS HD, and the bitrate is much lower than it should be. So I cannot record PBS HD to a PC, although I can record it to DVHS.


----------



## ENDContra

Great...so this whole experiment has been a waste of time for me, since I have a QAM tuner. So is there absolutely no way to capture ESPNHD without using a DVHS player? I just dont think the non-pay channels should be set to "copy once".


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/12262685
> 
> 
> So is there absolutely no way to capture ESPNHD without using a DVHS player?



Another way to capture encrypted Firewire is to get a Blu-ray recorder from Japan.


----------



## jdougjones

What's the deal with the SD with blue side-bars on WRAL-HD this afternoon on Directv (and I assume OTA)?


(Never mind. It's fixed)


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdougjones* /forum/post/12294734
> 
> 
> What's the deal with the SD with blue side-bars on WRAL-HD this afternoon on Directv (and I assume OTA)?
> 
> 
> (Never mind. It's fixed)



I sent an email to WRAL engineering. They said that they had an equipment failure this week and are using an older box that is generating the blue bars. They hope to be back to normal next week.


-Matt


----------



## Sebaz

I had DirectV for two years in 2005 and 2006 and I hated it. Every channel was a pixelation fest, and the local channels were unwatchable. I had it for so long because I lived in a rural area without cable access, but as soon as I moved back to Raleigh I switched to cable (Time Warner). However, cable, while having better image quality, also sucks, because it has this DVR with a Passport OS that works like crap, and I'm really sick of it, plus their HD offering compared to DirecTV is pathetic. They brag about their new HD offerings, more crap from Turner such as TBS that shows mostly SD programs with the borders enlarged to fit the widescreen ratio, which is an insult to HDTV. I read in a forum that Directv started sending their signals in Mpeg-4 and it looks better now. Can anybody attest to that? Do they have a decent picture quality now?


Also, does their current DVR have a firewire port that allows transferring of shows to the computer like the cable DVR does?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12331814
> 
> 
> I had DirectV for two years in 2005 and 2006 and I hated it. ......I read in a forum that Directv started sending their signals in Mpeg-4 and it looks better now. Can anybody attest to that? Do they have a decent picture quality now?
> 
> 
> Also, does their current DVR have a firewire port that allows transferring of shows to the computer like the cable DVR does?



I have both TWC and DirecTV for now. If I had to pick a winner now, it would be DirecTV. Their HD selection is superior and the picture quality is ALMOST as good as cable on the MPEG-2 channels (they've been improved as of late) and the MPEG-4 channels look fine.


My biggest complaint though, and why I hang on to TWC is that DirecTV's SD channels look AWFUL. I suspect that they are actually 240p upconverted to 480i. They are blurry, have poor contrast ratio, and are designed to look OK on a raster driven 27" CRT. I can't watch them. TWC's digital simulcast channels can be downright stunning, given the quality of the source material.


I also am holding on to TWC for the DVR. I'm not ready to make a permanent commitment to DirecTV until TWC rolls out their HD solution. I still suspect that long term TWC (cable in general) is going to be the much better solution.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12337162
> 
> 
> I have both TWC and DirecTV for now. If I had to pick a winner now, it would be DirecTV. Their HD selection is superior and the picture quality is ALMOST as good as cable on the MPEG-2 channels (they've been improved as of late) and the MPEG-4 channels look fine.
> 
> 
> My biggest complaint though, and why I hang on to TWC is that DirecTV's SD channels look AWFUL. I suspect that they are actually 240p upconverted to 480i. They are blurry, have poor contrast ratio, and are designed to look OK on a raster driven 27" CRT. I can't watch them. TWC's digital simulcast channels can be downright stunning, given the quality of the source material.
> 
> 
> I also am holding on to TWC for the DVR. I'm not ready to make a permanent commitment to DirecTV until TWC rolls out their HD solution. I still suspect that long term TWC (cable in general) is going to be the much better solution.



So you say the HD channels. at least the Mpeg-2 ones, don't look as good as cable? Because the ones on cable don't look that good to me to start with. I can tell the pixelation unless it's a very quiet scene. And what about the Mpeg-4 ones? Do they look better than cable, equal or worse?


I'm not surprised to hear about Directv's SD channels looking terrible. If it's the same it used to be when I had it, it's vomitive. I wish they would get a class action suit that would force them to refund their customers what they paid for that pathetic service.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12337850
> 
> 
> So you say the HD channels. at least the Mpeg-2 ones, don't look as good as cable? Because the ones on cable don't look that good to me to start with. I can tell the pixelation unless it's a very quiet scene. And what about the Mpeg-4 ones? Do they look better than cable, equal or worse?
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised to hear about Directv's SD channels looking terrible. If it's the same it used to be when I had it, it's vomitive. I wish they would get a class action suit that would force them to refund their customers what they paid for that pathetic service.



All HD (and/or all digital video) at the consumer level, be it broadcast, cable, satellite, HD DVD, or Blu-ray is compressed. Compression will have artifacts. They will be more obvious in video with motion. The severity will vary, some of it is in the source material, some is a product of additional compression added by the end use provider. Don't expect perfect.


The DirecTV MPEG-4 locals don't seem to have quite as much fine detail as OTA or cable, but the sharpness is there. I wouldn't have wasted my time with DirecTV if there HD looked like it did a year ago. I'm content with the quality of the MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 channels. If you don't like cable's HD, you won't like DirecTV either. But the picture quality is 90% as good as cable, but not equal, and certainly not better.


I guess it comes down to this. Do you want the 16 ounce porterhouse, or the 8 ounce filet ??? Sometimes it's a tough call.


I'm actually in Las Vegas on business as I type this, so I think I'll go downstairs and struggle with that exact choice....


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12343869
> 
> 
> The DirecTV MPEG-4 locals don't seem to have quite as much fine detail as OTA or cable, but the sharpness is there. I wouldn't have wasted my time with DirecTV if there HD looked like it did a year ago. I'm content with the quality of the MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 channels. If you don't like cable's HD, you won't like DirecTV either. But the picture quality is 90% as good as cable, but not equal, and certainly not better.



I think there are stations on DirecTV that look better than cable and vice versa. During the MLB playoffs, TBS on DirecTV (MPEG-4) was better than cable (TWC) was better than DirecTV (MPEG-2). However, VS on cable seems to look better than DirecTV MPEG-4. I wonder if part of that could be STB driven?


I'm not sure I can say definitively which looks "best". However, DirecTV blows cable out of the water with sheer volume. I'm quite happy with MPEG-4. However, I still have TWC as well.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12343869
> 
> 
> All HD (and/or all digital video) at the consumer level, be it broadcast, cable, satellite, HD DVD, or Blu-ray is compressed. Compression will have artifacts. They will be more obvious in video with motion. The severity will vary, some of it is in the source material, some is a product of additional compression added by the end use provider. Don't expect perfect.
> 
> 
> The DirecTV MPEG-4 locals don't seem to have quite as much fine detail as OTA or cable, but the sharpness is there. I wouldn't have wasted my time with DirecTV if there HD looked like it did a year ago. I'm content with the quality of the MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 channels. If you don't like cable's HD, you won't like DirecTV either. But the picture quality is 90% as good as cable, but not equal, and certainly not better.
> 
> 
> I guess it comes down to this. Do you want the 16 ounce porterhouse, or the 8 ounce filet ??? Sometimes it's a tough call.
> 
> 
> I'm actually in Las Vegas on business as I type this, so I think I'll go downstairs and struggle with that exact choice....



I agree with you about PQ for HD and SD channels. I dumped TWC for Dish Network several months ago. I did it primarily for programming reasons. I still have basic cable with TWC, just in case I get transmission problems with the dish (which I haven't yet). I think the PQ of HD channels was a little sharper with TWC, but I'm satisfied with Dish. I'm not an expert, so I really don't care about all the technical differences. I know one thing, though-- with the NFL and the cable companies still squabbling, I'm happy that I switched in time for a game like tonight (GB/Dallas) in HD on the NFL Network.


Enjoy Vegas. I was at the Mandalay Bay for a couple days in late October. The city is not my cup of tea, but it's fun to visit.


----------



## fmoraes

Has anyone noticed video problem on TNT-HD on TWC?


I see some red areas on images at times. It is quite notice during the NBA basketball game tonight.


I've also noticed a big delay on CC on CBS-HD as well as of this week.


Francisco


----------



## rickjamess




> Quote:
> Has anyone noticed video problem on TNT-HD on TWC?
> 
> 
> I see some red areas on images at times. It is quite notice during the NBA basketball game tonight.
> 
> 
> I've also noticed a big delay on CC on CBS-HD as well as of this week.



I'm glad that someone else has noticed this problem. Since TWC added TBSHD to the line-up, CBSHD has been pretty bad for me.


Also, TNT-HD has the same red areas on the image--TBSHD does the same thing. I first noticed it while watching law and order on tnt-hd.


Anyone have any idea of when TWC will get more channels and what they will be?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/12348744
> 
> 
> Enjoy Vegas. I was at the Mandalay Bay for a couple days in late October. The city is not my cup of tea, but it's fun to visit.



I got stuck at the Hard Rock Hotel, not my choice. Yeah, Vegas, three days every four or five years in plenty enough. It helps when you're on someone else's dime.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/12354921
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed video problem on TNT-HD on TWC?
> 
> 
> I see some red areas on images at times. It is quite notice during the NBA basketball game tonight.
> 
> 
> Francisco



It doesn't surprise me coming from TNT or any of those Turner channels. They're all crap. They dare to call themselves HD when half their programming is SD with that horrendous stretching at the sides. Pathetic. And try capturing a feed from TNT "HD". They are so lame that they air part of their commercials in SD, but not upconverted, I mean real SD. They switch resolutions on the fly. Couldn't be more pathetic.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12366974
> 
> 
> They are so lame that they air part of their commercials in SD, but not upconverted, I mean real SD. They switch resolutions on the fly. Couldn't be more pathetic.



Some of their commercials are also 720p. My DVR outputs the native format, so whenever they switch between 1080i/720p/480i, the display goes blank for a few seconds while it resyncs to the new format, so I don't see part of the commercial.


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/12354921
> 
> 
> I've also noticed a big delay on CC on CBS-HD as well as of this week.



It's not just TWC broad case of CBS-HD that has the CC delay. I'm getting OTA and seeing it as well. Anyone know where to report this kinda of stuff?


----------



## DECdaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueCamel* /forum/post/12377034
> 
> 
> It's not just TWC broad case of CBS-HD that has the CC delay. I'm getting OTA and seeing it as well. Anyone know where to report this kinda of stuff?



Checked WRAL's website and found a couple ways to report this. Try:

http://www.wral.com/apps/feedback/fe..._id_person=381 


Or send email to:

[email protected]


----------



## drewwho

So, I just got a new Sony 1080P 46" TV and gave my old 32" 4:3 CRT to a friend.


First, the picture is amazing. Being able to count the pins in the WRAL news anchors' laptops when sitting on my couch is really awesome.


As I feared, this TV has one of the newfangled QAM tuners which obeys the cable virtual channel tables. I have a question for those of you who were "unable" to get FOX and ABC via QAM until a month or two ago. Can you guys also see all the other channels with no virtual channel mapping (105.*, 112.*, 119*, eg the spanish channels, home shopping, cspan, SD mirrors of broadcast channels etc)?


Last, when we took my old CRT to my buddy's, he almost didn't want it. He had been using a tiny 25" SD CRT, and never noticed how horrible his DirectTV SD channels looked. Before we put the TV on Craig's list, I coerced him into trying a DVD. I'm looking forward to him getting an antenna.










Drew


----------



## BlueCamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DECdaze* /forum/post/12377219
> 
> 
> Checked WRAL's website and found a couple ways to report this. Try:
> 
> http://www.wral.com/apps/feedback/fe..._id_person=381
> 
> 
> Or send email to:
> 
> [email protected]



Ah, thanks much. CC issue reported. Hopefully it'll be clear for tomorrows shows


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12337162
> 
> 
> I have both TWC and DirecTV for now. If I had to pick a winner now, it would be DirecTV. Their HD selection is superior ...



Been gone for a while but glad to see things have changed for the better.









I see you got tired of TWC's HD rollout schedule and decided you had time for a contract or three before TWC offers any real HD choices.

Glad we have an new SAT advocate on the board.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12387215
> 
> 
> Been gone for a while but glad to see things have changed for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got tired of TWC's HD rollout schedule and decided you had time for a contract or three before TWC offers any real HD choices.
> 
> Glad we have an new SAT advocate on the board.



Glad to see you back. Yeah, once I actually confirmed that DirecTV had a product that delivered on it's promise, I decided to jump on board for now. After my "commitment" has expired, I'll try to negotiate a hardware upgrade (DVR) to keep me as a customer.


But I haven't given up on cable being the better long term solution. We'll see where things are a year from now. Maybe Charlie will have a twelve LNB dish by then.


----------



## Sebaz

I just hope that TWC improves their HD offering soon. No matter how many HD channels DirecTV offers, I don't wanna switch to them. They disgust me as a company. They publicize their service as being better than cable because it's "100% digital" and their image quality is vomitive, at least when I had the SD service from 04 to early 07. It was hurtful for me to pay $60 a month for a service that on a scale of 0 to 10 I would've graded less than zero, but I was living in places that didn't have cable so I didn't have a choice. I'd rather wait until cable catches up than giving any more money to those creeps. I'm not a happy customer of TWC, but I'll take it any day over Directv.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12388038
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back. Yeah, once I actually confirmed that DirecTV had a product that delivered on it's promise, I decided to jump on board for now. After my "commitment" has expired, I'll try to negotiate a hardware upgrade (DVR) to keep me as a customer.
> 
> 
> But I haven't given up on cable being the better long term solution. We'll see where things are a year from now. Maybe Charlie will have a twelve LNB dish by then.



Yea the key words with "cable being the better long term solution" are "long term". TWC embracing HD has nothing to do with capacity; although I know their capacity is tapped out right now. It has everything to do with a real alternative. Yes DISH and a SAT on the roof works for me, but not for everyone. Either physically or esthetically cable is the only solution. If FIOS ever makes it to this area you will see an about face by TWC and of course the crowing that they were pioneers and led the way for HD in every home.


If anyone is sitting on the sidelines envious of all the HD that is out their that they can't watch on TWC, you have "at least" the term of the longest SAT "contract" out their.


----------



## posg

Last night I confirmed something I have suspected for awhile. There was a MYTV program that was in SD on WRDC-28.1/Raleigh, but it was in HD on WMYV-48.1/Greensboro. So it's not the network that's not transmitting HD, but our local affiliate.


----------



## ENDContra

^Reaper on CW22 also was not shown in HD, although it has been all season until last night. I sent them an email, although I doubt it will change anything.


----------



## dankfoot

Hey Guys,


I'm sure this has been asked countless times but I just sold my CRT and got a Samsung Plasma.


I have not tried Direct TV in a few years but they offer so many more channels than TW Cable I have been wanting to try them.


Should I make the switch?


Thank is advance.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/12410058
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked countless times but I just sold my CRT and got a Samsung Plasma.
> 
> 
> I have not tried Direct TV in a few years but they offer so many more channels than TW Cable I have been wanting to try them.
> 
> 
> Should I make the switch?
> 
> 
> Thank is advance.



No. They may have more channels but their picture quality is crap.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

I've had Direct HDTV now of about a year. To me the HD is great.


----------



## dankfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12410376
> 
> 
> No. They may have more channels but their picture quality is crap.



Can you please explain why it's crap? Are you saying the SD is crap or there HD? I have found that since I got this new TV all I do is look for HD programs and I could really care less about SD right now.


Thanks,

Dank


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/12410058
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked countless times but I just sold my CRT and got a Samsung Plasma.
> 
> 
> I have not tried Direct TV in a few years but they offer so many more channels than TW Cable I have been wanting to try them.
> 
> 
> Should I make the switch?
> 
> 
> Thank is advance.



The MPEG-4 channels are stellar. I have both TWC and DirecTV and have no complaints about DirecTV's PQ with the MPEG4. However, the MPEG2 channels leave a bit to be desired.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12410376
> 
> 
> No. They may have more channels but their picture quality is crap.



Your post is based upon ignorance, quite obviously.


----------



## dankfoot




CCsoftball7 said:


> The MPEG-4 channels are stellar. I have both TWC and DirecTV and have no complaints about DirecTV's PQ with the MPEG4. However, the MPEG2 channels leave a bit to be desired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain the differance between the two?
> 
> 
> If I do go with Direct what kind of equipment should I request?
> 
> 
> What dish? What box?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm new to all of this.
> 
> 
> But I guess the only way I would switch is if they offer a free HD DVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/12413726
> 
> 
> Can you please explain the differance between the two?
> 
> 
> If I do go with Direct what kind of equipment should I request?
> 
> 
> What dish? What box?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm new to all of this.
> 
> 
> But I guess the only way I would switch is if they offer a free HD DVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check out the General DirecTV discussion or the DirecTV Programmings discussion . All the new boxes are MPEG4. However, there are still some HD channels using MPEG2 encoding (ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, TNT-HD, Universal-HD, HD-Theater, HDNET, HDNET Movies). I'm not sure if there is a free DVR, but I like my DVR much better than the SA8300HD.


----------



## dankfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/12414000
> 
> 
> Check out the General DirecTV discussion or the DirecTV Programmings discussion . All the new boxes are MPEG4. However, there are still some HD channels using MPEG2 encoding (ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, TNT-HD, Universal-HD, HD-Theater, HDNET, HDNET Movies). I'm not sure if there is a free DVR, but I like my DVR much better than the SA8300HD.



Thanks man,


I will go there and learn some.


----------



## dslate69

Don't forget DISH. They have a better DVR than D* at the moment (the 30 second skip is a god send).

They also have a FREE HD DVR offer going on...
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/o...er/index.shtml


----------



## dankfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12414766
> 
> 
> Don't forget DISH. They have a better DVR than D* at the moment (the 30 second skip is a god send).
> 
> They also have a FREE HD DVR offer going on...
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/o...er/index.shtml



Thanks, But I have not heard very good things about Dish.


----------



## CPanther95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12388038
> 
> 
> We'll see where things are a year from now. Maybe Charlie will have a twelve LNB dish by then.



Doubtful - but 6 dual lnb dishes is a possibility.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/12414996
> 
> 
> Thanks, But I have not heard very good things about Dish.



You may be talking to the wrong people.









This forum for example seems to have several happy DISH subs. Have you read much good about D*'s flagship HD DVR? maybe you have, but I haven't.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dankfoot* /forum/post/12413381
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why it's crap? Are you saying the SD is crap or there HD? I have found that since I got this new TV all I do is look for HD programs and I could really care less about SD right now.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dank



Well, I had the SD channels, and the picture quality was downright repulsive. I'm talking the worst of the worst. Internet downloads looked far better than DTV. Based on my experience with them, and the fact that according to other people here their HD is below TWC quality, I wouldn't switch to them.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/12413561
> 
> 
> Your post is based upon ignorance, quite obviously.



Not really, although I'll give you that I haven't had the HD service, only the SD one. But that's the problem when a company has such terrible service in one of their products, that bad impression stays with you, and you actually don't want to use that company even if another one of their products is not terribly bad.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12403454
> 
> 
> Last night I confirmed something I have suspected for awhile. There was a MYTV program that was in SD on WRDC-28.1/Raleigh, but it was in HD on WMYV-48.1/Greensboro. So it's not the network that's not transmitting HD, but our local affiliate.



That is strange. I have noticed HD programming from channel 228 (WRDC) on Time Warner Cable during primetime hours. Could someone see if WRDC is sending out HD only to TWC? I do not have an ATSC decoder because my television is an HD monitor that requires a set top box to view HDTV broadcasts, and I am using an Explorer 8300HD, which decodes QAM and not ATSC.


If this is true, my guess is that TWC is loaning out MPEG-2 encoders to WRDC and other Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (NASDAQ:SBGI) stations that are not HD-ready as part of their contract to carry SBGI HD feeds until SBGI stations are able to acquire their own encoders, and that TWC's encoders are for TWC cable feeds only.


----------



## Scooper

They have to have an MPEG2 encoder to broadcast - my guess is that SGBI is giving the finger to everyone who is NOT cable subscriber(and whom they are NOT getting any extra money from). After all - it is only required that the stations broadcast in ATSC format - no requirement for High Definition. Although, my 3 ATSC tuners all say they are broadcasting 22 and 28 in 720p - most all the 4:3 programming is pillarboxed.


I'm sort of handicapped here because I work in the evenings M-F and can't see it for myself.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/12421331
> 
> 
> They have to have an MPEG2 encoder to broadcast - my guess is that SGBI is giving the finger to everyone who is NOT cable subscriber(and whom they are NOT getting any extra money from). After all - it is only required that the stations broadcast in ATSC format - no requirement for High Definition. Although, my 3 ATSC tuners all say they are broadcasting 22 and 28 in 720p - most all the 4:3 programming is pillarboxed.
> 
> 
> I'm sort of handicapped here because I work in the evenings M-F and can't see it for myself.



It is probable that TWC is paying SBGI some money because they know how big and powerful it is and did not want prices SBGI was demanding to escalate the way they did when Mediacom tried to bargain with SBGI. Therefore, TWC accepted one of SBGI's earlier offers to keep it from getting angry and start demanding more money, remembering the exorbitant fees Mediacom had to pay SBGI when it tried to stand its ground but surrendered to keep more customers from leaving when the Super Bowl was imminent.


It is also possible that WRDC is pillarboxing anything you can see because its entire local library is SD only and therefore the only thing they can broadcast in HD is whatever is coming from the MyNetworkTV feed which is active only when you are at work.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12421266
> 
> 
> That is strange. I have noticed HD programming from channel 228 (WRDC) on Time Warner Cable during primetime hours. Could someone see if WRDC is sending out HD only to TWC? I do not have an ATSC decoder because my television is an HD monitor that requires a set top box to view HDTV broadcasts, and I am using an Explorer 8300HD, which decodes QAM and not ATSC.
> 
> 
> If this is true, my guess is that TWC is loaning out MPEG-2 encoders to WRDC and other Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc. (NASDAQ:SBGI) stations that are not HD-ready as part of their contract to carry SBGI HD feeds until SBGI stations are able to acquire their own encoders, and that TWC's encoders are for TWC cable feeds only.



Last night the movie "The Ref" was in HD OTA out of Greensboro, but in SD locally OTA and on TWC. WRDC is simply not passing MYTV HD any longer. It's either busted, or perhaps Sinclair relocated the HD gear to another station.


----------



## ENDContra

I seriously doubt Sinclair is "giving the finger" to those receiving their channel over the air, especially considering they had a big thing awhile back promoting "free HD" that you can get over the air. Plus, CW22 was in standard on Tuesday night as well as I mentioned (havent watched any other night since I knew Smallville was a rerun)...my guess is they had some equipment failure, which, if so, it would be nice if they would address the issue in some fashion by posting here or putting a notice on their website or something...just admit when there are problems rather than hoping no one notices.


----------



## posg

WRDC seems to have it's HD fixed. Although last night's movie was 4:3, the MYTV bug was outside the 4:3 window, meaning a 16:9 transmission.


----------



## jnv11

As bad as Sinclair is, at least it is honest about WRDC not being HD ready. Please see http://www.sbgi.net/business/all.shtml#raleigh . I am guessing that WRDC is listed as not HD ready probably because they do not have the redundancy needed to handle HD consistently in the face of breakdowns.


----------



## DonB2

For some reason *ZAP 2 it* has dropped the digital/multicast channel listings and only is listing the analog local OTA channels.

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlisti...?zipcode=27540 



-DonBa1


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12450737
> 
> 
> For some reason *ZAP 2 it* has dropped the digital/multicast channel listings and only is listing the analog local OTA channels.
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlisti...?zipcode=27540
> 
> 
> 
> -DonBa1



I see the Digital OTA channels in both your zip and mine (27513). The odd thing is that they are listed with their real UHF frequency, and no channel remapping.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


I will look again. Maybe I have to clear my cache or something.


Thanks for checking,


Don


----------



## rollcage

Over the last couple days I've noticed that channel 217 (NCNHD) and 218 (NCNSD) are so pixilated that they often only show as a blank gray screen. The lower channel duplicate of 218, channel 6, appears fine. No other SD or HD channels in the 2xx range have this issue ... they all appear normal. Is anyone else having the same problem?


Thanks!


Setup:

8300HD + 500GB eSATA


----------



## DonB2

drewwho,


Well I am seeing what you do now and it will take some getting use to for me if they keep it in this format.


They are the only on line tv guide that shows the multicast channels that I presently know of.


Thanks,


DonB2


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12414766
> 
> 
> Don't forget DISH. They have a better DVR than D* at the moment (the 30 second skip is a god send).
> 
> They also have a FREE HD DVR offer going on...
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/o...er/index.shtml



Their HD selection is only better than TWC, but they don't have Sci-Fi and USA HD.


----------



## largenmt

I'm getting a new HDTV on Thursday. I currently have TWC. They came out today 2 hours late with an SA Explorer 8300 HD that they couldn't get to boot. I'm wondering about the quality of the picture and the number of HD channels TWC vs DTV and also about the quality of their HD DVR box.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## Sebaz

Does anybody have any insider information as to when TWC Raleigh will have Sci-Fi and USA in HD?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12453203
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any insider information as to when TWC Raleigh will have Sci-Fi and USA in HD?



watch this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=652328


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12452257
> 
> 
> Their HD selection is only better than TWC, but they don't have Sci-Fi and USA HD.



Rumors are that Dish will be picking these up any day now (hope was for last Fri)


Mike


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12453203
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any insider information as to when TWC Raleigh will have Sci-Fi and USA in HD?



I don't even think they've signed a deal. All these rollouts revolve around technical capacity and contract renewal cycles. It will be a long year for the impatient.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12462187
> 
> 
> It will be a long year for the impatient.



Is there anyone on TWC who still has any patience? Mine ran out long ago.


3 years of channel requests and still no Cinemax HD or Starz HD is more than long enough to wait.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12462284
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on TWC who still has any patience? Mine ran out long ago.
> 
> 
> 3 years of channel requests and still no Cinemax HD or Starz HD is more than long enough to wait.



If you take the universe of subscribers that have Cinemax and/or Starz AND have an HD, you're probably talking less than 5% of the subscriber base. Not a very compelling reason to commit bandwidth when it's already at a premium.


I'm willing to wager that by this time next year, there will be at least a half a dozen or more HD Cinemax channels available on TWC, and still only 3 on DirecTV. AND you will probably have Cinemax HD ON DEMAND as well. But if you're impatient, then you have options.....


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12469204
> 
> 
> I'm willing to wager that by this time next year, there will be at least a half a dozen or more HD Cinemax channels available on TWC, and still only 3 on DirecTV. AND you will probably have Cinemax HD ON DEMAND as well. But if you're impatient, then you have options.....



What are you willing to wager?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12469204
> 
> 
> If you take the universe of subscribers that have Cinemax and/or Starz AND have an HD, you're probably talking less than 5% of the subscriber base. Not a very compelling reason to commit bandwidth when it's already at a premium.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to wager that by this time next year, there will be at least a half a dozen or more HD Cinemax channels available on TWC, and still only 3 on DirecTV. AND you will probably have Cinemax HD ON DEMAND as well. But if you're impatient, then you have options.....



isn't that the same wager you made a year ago and the previous year before that when Dish was killing TWC in the HD race?


I'm willing to wager that the 5% of the subscriber base who want Cinemax and Starz HD is 5% more than wanted or even knew about A&E HD.


And no, as been discussed before. I don't have options. Just because you have nice line of sight doesn't mean everyone else who is shackled to TWC does.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/7777369
> 
> 
> I think we'll only see a trickle of HD activity from programmers and video distributors until next year. Next year will be the landslide. STARZ-HD quite frankly is probably not even on the radar screen at TWC at this point.
> 
> 
> By next summer, the satellite guys will have the bulk of their HD local rollout behind them, and they'll have an installed base of HD receivers hungry for programming.
> 
> 
> The cable guys will be implementing bandwidth recovery strategies on a wide scale basis.
> 
> 
> The telcos _may_ be breathing down everyones necks.
> 
> 
> Programmers will jump into the fray once the distribution bottlenecks have been resolved.
> 
> 
> And we just passed the milestone where HD sets are outselling SD sets.
> 
> 
> 2007 is when it all starts getting interesting. For now, it's spits and spats, dribs and drabs. Patience please. The race has only just begun.



that was on 06-05-06. Patience is relative and isn't applicable when your customer base dies of old age before something gets done.


----------



## dslate69











I love it!!!!


POSG has been defending TWC since the SAT companies came along and "started global warming", "killed the US dollar", and every other bad thing that has ever happened.


But now the big difference is he is the proud (or not so proud) subscriber to D* as well as his first love TWC.









And let's not forget if POSG keeps making the same prediction year after year, eventually he will be right and who will be laughing then? Besides those of us that moved to SAT years before and have been enjoying ALL that HD has to give us.


----------



## Sebaz

I would maybe be willing to try HD Directv for one year given some favorable comments here (and despite my terrible experience with that company), but to me the deal breaker is that I found out their boxes don't have firewire ports to capture HDTV without 5c protection. I'd rather have that feature with less channels for now and wait. All I really care about is Sci-Fi and USA in HD, and CNN HD would be nice, but I don't care about the rest.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12472015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!!!
> 
> 
> POSG has been defending TWC since the SAT companies came along and "started global warming", "killed the US dollar", and every other bad thing that has ever happened.
> 
> 
> But now the big difference is he is the proud (or not so proud) subscriber to D* as well as his first love TWC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget if POSG keeps making the same prediction year after year, eventually he will be right and who will be laughing then? Besides those of us that moved to SAT years before and have been enjoying ALL that HD has to give us.



The one's who will be laughing will be the one's that didn't sign a long term contract, spent hundreds of dollars on equipment that's sure to be obsolete in a year or two, and the one's that don't have an erector set on their roof that doesn't work in the rain.


They'll be laughing while they chose among thousands of HD video on demand choices.


But they may still be lamenting the sad fact that they don't have "Monsters" or the "Kung Fu" channel. Or will they???

















Happy Holidays !!!


PS sebaz - You may find, as I did, that you won't care too much that the SD channels are unwatchable, because there's a deep enough selection of HD content that you won't really watch SD much, if at all.


----------



## jspENC

"and the one's that don't have an erector set on their roof that doesn't work in the rain."


I have an erector set, aerials, and a dish. They sing in the rain for me... LOL Only when an intense Thunderstorm comes along do I loose D* and only for about 5 minutes if that. This year I bet I haven't lost more than five minutes of service. Can you say that about cable? I know my neighbors have been out for several hours this year total.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12477694
> 
> 
> ... an erector set on their roof that doesn't work in the rain.



Now POSG you have a dish now, how many times has it gone out on you? Be honest.

Mine has probably gone out 5-10 minutes in the last year. My cable when I had it was measured in hours.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12477694
> 
> 
> They'll be laughing while they chose among thousands of HD video on demand choices.



Really? Is this another prediction that you will be making every year?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12477694
> 
> 
> But they may still be lamenting the sad fact that they don't have "Monsters" or the "Kung Fu" channel. Or will they???



It's all about choice. I think THT-HD is worthless myself. Pretty soon even cable will have it's share of so called worthless HD channels (wealth-HD anyone?). I actually watch Monster-HD from time to time for some of the Freddy or Jason slash fests (I can be pretty "High-Brow").


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12477694
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays !!!



Thanks, I've missed getting you riled up. All in fun you know.

And Merry Christmas to you.


The true telling moment will be when you are happy enough with just TWC's HD offerings to ditch D*. Speaking of which what kind of receiver are you using for D*? Is it a HD-DVR, with all that HD I hope so.


----------



## DonB2

I purchased a Magnavox MWR10D6 DVD recorder at Walmart for $50.00 about a month ago to replace my Coby DVD recorder that died. I am really enjoying it for recording ATSC Christmas shows and for later viewing of RTN 50.2 shows. It has been very very reliable for recording.


I have a Samsung STB that I select the channel I want to record from the EPG and than set the time record on the Magnavox for the same time and correct input and have gotten pretty decent digital recordings. Of course they are not HD but they are much nicer to watch then ghosty analog.


Eventually I would like to get a DVD recorder with Hard Drive and ATSC Electronic Programming guide. I think Panasonic makes one but not sure.


-DonB2


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12478164
> 
> 
> The true telling moment will be when you are happy enough with just TWC's HD offerings to ditch D*. Speaking of which what kind of receiver are you using for D*? Is it a HD-DVR, with all that HD I hope so.



I'm only a casual DVR user. There are a half a dozen broadcast network series I record for later viewing, and mostly because I travel so much.


So there are three reasons I keep TWC.


One is not wishing to invest $300 in a DVR at this point, it's simpler to just use the TWC one. It's perfectly servicable for my needs.


Second is that I have two HD sets (one with the $1.75 cable card), and two analog sets, and once I started doing the math, the up charge to keep all those sets "fed" by keeping TWC was not that much.


And finally, I do still watch enough SD to appreciate the significant PQ difference with TWC.


But in all honesty, DirecTV is the better choice at this point...


----------



## dslate69

I was really hoping you were using the HD-DVR from D*.

As bad as TWC's service and HD choices are, their hardware is worse.

Isn't TWC's EPG still 4x3? There are so many basic features like hiding channels , 9day guide and 30 sec skip that I just CAN"T give up.

Just a few more steps towards the light... I know it's scary but believe me you will be better off. And in 5 years when TWC catches up you can go back.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12485012
> 
> 
> I was really hoping you were using the HD-DVR from D*.
> 
> As bad as TWC's service and HD choices are, their hardware is worse.
> 
> Isn't TWC's EPG still 4x3? There are so many basic features like hiding channels , 9day guide and 30 sec skip that I just CAN"T give up.
> 
> Just a few more steps towards the light... I know it's scary but believe me you will be better off. And in 5 years when TWC catches up you can go back.



But once Navigator is deployed, the TWC user interface will be much better.............































(It's a joke !!!)


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12488265
> 
> 
> But once Navigator is deployed, the TWC user interface will be much better.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's a joke !!!)



Any idea when this will happen around here? Are we going to lose already recorded programs, settings, etc?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/12490463
> 
> 
> Any idea when this will happen around here? Are we going to lose already recorded programs, settings, etc?



It will come very soon without warning in your sleep and it will likely delete all your saved programs. You have been warned.


----------



## drewwho

Somebody complained a month or two ago about the yellow line down the left hand side of NBC17's HD broadcast. I didn't much care at the time, since I had a CRT HDTV with unavoidable 15% overscan.


Fast forward a month, and I've finally got a nice 46" 1080P native Sony LCD panel, and I really enjoy watching the other 1080i channels with no overscan. However, the #$%@'ing line on NBC17 is still there, and it is really, really, really ugly and annoying. To make it worse, the setting to change between 1:1 and overscan is buried a few menus deep on my TV, so it is a PITA to switch between overscan for NBC17, and 1:1 for everybody else. Is this a network thing, or is this purely NBC17's problem? Is there any way we can talk them into fixing it?


Also, does anybody else think that CBS's NFL football looks considerably better than NBC's SNF in terms of clarity and pixelization? What I can't decide is if NBC does not look good because of all the bizarre stuff they do in the game's production (ugly as sin score bar, crazy handycam style nervous zooming and panning) or if it is because the broadcast is really just more compressed and this is something NBC17 could fix locally. (maybe by dropping the pointless, bandwidth wasting NBC17SD).


Drew


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12514651
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody else think that CBS's NFL football looks considerably better than NBC's SNF in terms of clarity and pixelization? What I can't decide is if NBC does not look good because of all the bizarre stuff they do in the game's production (ugly as sin score bar, crazy handycam style nervous zooming and panning) or if it is because the broadcast is really just more compressed and this is something NBC17 could fix locally. (maybe by dropping the pointless, bandwidth wasting NBC17SD).
> 
> Drew



yes.


NBC's SNF PQ is definitely the worst of the NFL football games. If the camera is steady, and there is no onscreen motion, the picture is very clear. But once there is motion either by the camera, or by the players, the picture gets pixelized/macro-blocky. Its really noticeable in backgrounds when the camera is following a player jogging back to the huddle. In other broadcast, the background is out of focus, but smooth (as it should be). In the NBC broadcast, the background is out of focus, but the macro blocks are VERY visible. It looks to me like NBCs encoders aren't as good, or the encoders are trying to encode detail where there isn't detail, or NBC isn't allocating enough bandwidth to the HD feed.


I have DirectTV, but get all the locals OTA. all the other broadcasts (NFL Network, CBS, FOX, ESPN) are better than NBC. So far this season, I have been VERY impressed with NFL Network games on DirecTV. I think NFLN games have the best PQ, followed by CBS/FOX. CBS and FOX usually have really good HD NFL broadcasts. But, very occasionally, a FOX or CBS game will be noticeably lower quality, but never as bad as NBC Sunday Night Football. ESPN is usually pretty good, but doesn't seem as good as the best FOX or CBS broadcast. I'm not sure what causes the variation of quality on the same network ... perhaps older camera's and production equipement at the game?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12514651
> 
> 
> Somebody complained a month or two ago about the yellow line down the left hand side of NBC17's HD broadcast. I didn't much care at the time, since I had a CRT HDTV with unavoidable 15% overscan.
> 
> 
> Fast forward a month, and I've finally got a nice 46" 1080P native Sony LCD panel, and I really enjoy watching the other 1080i channels with no overscan. However, the #$%@'ing line on NBC17 is still there, and it is really, really, really ugly and annoying. To make it worse, the setting to change between 1:1 and overscan is buried a few menus deep on my TV, so it is a PITA to switch between overscan for NBC17, and 1:1 for everybody else. Is this a network thing, or is this purely NBC17's problem? Is there any way we can talk them into fixing it?
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody else think that CBS's NFL football looks considerably better than NBC's SNF in terms of clarity and pixelization? What I can't decide is if NBC does not look good because of all the bizarre stuff they do in the game's production (ugly as sin score bar, crazy handycam style nervous zooming and panning) or if it is because the broadcast is really just more compressed and this is something NBC17 could fix locally. (maybe by dropping the pointless, bandwidth wasting NBC17SD).
> 
> 
> Drew



The "full pixel" mode is OK for some program sources, but it does show information outside of the "safe screen" area that broadcasters are concerned with. You should use the "normal" setting as your default, and resort to "full pixel" on those "special occasions".


I created a macro on my remote to make the switch a lot easier.


Other channels, MHD. CW, MYTV, even HDNet have similar undesirable crap on their edges as well. but theirs are on the top and/or right side.


The DirecTV receiver allows you to scoot the picture horizontally a tad to mask the problems, but since some are on the right and some are on the left, it's more bother than it's worth.


----------



## Greg T

Anyone having reception issues with Fox 50.1? I'm in Mebane. I'm getting 17.1, 5.1, 22.1, 11.1 just fine (External OTA Antennae). All my tuners get nothing from 50.1 for the last two days. I wonder if I have something interfering at that frequency.


----------



## Scooper

50 is still good at my house (or, it was this morning).


Edit - just IM'ed the wife - 50.1 is still good at my place.


But then, 22.1 is usually my weakest station as well as the WUNC ones that I can receive (36.1 out of Roanoke Rapids and 4.1 out of Chapel Hill).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12517674
> 
> 
> The "full pixel" mode is OK for some program sources, but it does show information outside of the "safe screen" area that broadcasters are concerned with. You should use the "normal" setting as your default, and resort to "full pixel" on those "special occasions".



What I don't understand is why do we still have the "safe screen" stuff now that a large percentage (majority?) of HD sets are LCD or Plasma and either have no overscan by default, or are can be configured with no overscan. It has to be hurting image quality to take a 1920x1080 signal, zoom it by 1%, and then display it on a 1920x1080 screen. That just seems insanely dumb. Part of the reason I got a 1080P display was to avoid scaling artifacts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12517674
> 
> 
> The DirecTV receiver allows you to scoot the picture horizontally a tad to mask the problems, but since some are on the right and some are on the left, it's more bother than it's worth.



Actually, my TV can scoot the picture horizontally and vertically as well. But, as you say this does not help because the crud is in different places on different channels. FWIW, the other out of safe area stuff I've noticed has been on ABC11 / FOX50, where there is noise in the top center of the picture when they are showing non-hd 4:3 letterboxed content. I've heard that this is VBI data from the analog signal, and it doesn't bother me much especially since I never see it during HD content, only SD syndicated reruns and commercials during HD shows.


I guess what we really need is for the TV or STB to draw a 1% rectangle around the edges. Call it an "edge mask" or something. That would get rid of the garbage w/o unwanted scaling.


But the yellow line is just so annoying because there doesn't seem to be any good reason for it. It has to be a bug in the equipment someplace










Sigh.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/12517432
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> In the NBC broadcast, the background is out of focus, but the macro blocks are VERY visible. It looks to me like NBCs encoders aren't as good, or the encoders are trying to encode detail where there isn't detail, or NBC isn't allocating enough bandwidth to the HD feed.



Thanks. I was somewhat worried it might be my TV. After spending mucho $$$, you tend to get a little nervous! Things like this were not so visible on my old CRT HDTV, but it was soooo much smaller that it glossed over all but the worst problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/12517432
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what causes the variation of quality on the same network ... perhaps older camera's and production equipement at the game?



I think that might be it. I noticed the same thing with basketball. The Duke/Michigan game the weekend before last looked much, much better than the Purdue game last weekend, even though both games were shown on CBS, etc.


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12514651
> 
> 
> Fast forward a month, and I've finally got a nice 46" 1080P native Sony LCD panel, and I really enjoy watching the other 1080i channels with no overscan. However, the #$%@'ing line on NBC17 is still there, and it is really, really, really ugly and annoying. To make it worse, the setting to change between 1:1 and overscan is buried a few menus deep on my TV, so it is a PITA to switch between overscan for NBC17, and 1:1 for everybody else. Is this a network thing, or is this purely NBC17's problem? Is there any way we can talk them into fixing it?



I can see it as well in full pixel mode but never notice when the shows are on.


I'm usually too distracted by all the NBC promos that fly across the screen or the stupidly white bugs that sit next to the NBC logo.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/12520011
> 
> 
> 50 is still good at my house (or, it was this morning).
> 
> 
> Edit - just IM'ed the wife - 50.1 is still good at my place.
> 
> 
> But then, 22.1 is usually my weakest station as well as the WUNC ones that I can receive (36.1 out of Roanoke Rapids and 4.1 out of Chapel Hill).



Thank you, I must have something going on on that frequency. Everything else comes in just fine. Thank you for checking.


----------



## DonB2

"Anyone having reception issues with Fox 50.1? I'm in Mebane. I'm getting 17.1, 5.1, 22.1, 11.1 just fine (External OTA Antennae). All my tuners get nothing from 50.1 for the last two days. I wonder if I have something interfering at that frequency."


All your ATSC tuners are having problems getting 50.1?


I was thinking you had a channel remapping issue but not on all tuners.

Maybe take one of your tuners up to your source antenna and bypass your house cabling and see if you can get it.


Also try adjusting your antenna slightly. Sometimes atmospheric conditions, leaves or lack of leaves , wind and so on can affect reception of just one channel.


DonB2


----------



## Daryl L

According to *TWC* website their suppose to add:

*HGTV HD – Channel 277

Food Network HD – Channel 278

National Geographic HD – Channel 279*

today but I'm not getting them yet.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/12546854
> 
> 
> According to *TWC* website their suppose to add:
> 
> *HGTV HD - Channel 277
> 
> Food Network HD - Channel 278
> 
> National Geographic HD - Channel 279*
> 
> today but I'm not getting them yet.



I did not see where this was suppose to happen today....maybe I missed it.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/12547745
> 
> 
> I did not see where this was suppose to happen today....maybe I missed it.



Sorry all. They were listed there as being added December 20, 2007 and showed in the channel listings page when I posted it. There gone from both pages now.


----------



## RSMoonwalks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12534926
> 
> 
> "Anyone having reception issues with Fox 50.1? I'm in Mebane. I'm getting 17.1, 5.1, 22.1, 11.1 just fine (External OTA Antennae). All my tuners get nothing from 50.1 for the last two days. I wonder if I have something interfering at that frequency."
> 
> 
> All your ATSC tuners are having problems getting 50.1?
> 
> 
> I was thinking you had a channel remapping issue but not on all tuners.
> 
> Maybe take one of your tuners up to your source antenna and bypass your house cabling and see if you can get it.
> 
> 
> Also try adjusting your antenna slightly. Sometimes atmospheric conditions, leaves or lack of leaves , wind and so on can affect reception of just one channel.
> 
> 
> DonB2



We were getting 50.1 & 50.2 with no problem This past Monday. We tried to watch in a few min. ago and no luck at all. Event went to the setup setting to see my reading & it is showing "0". Have no idea what has happen.


----------



## ENDContra

Hopefully that means we are pretty close to getting those channels...although Ill admit theres a bunch of other channels Id rather have before Food and HGTV. Food is just going to make me want to eat more.


----------



## SouthernJet

Raleigh TWC just informed that in January 2008, anyone who has a Premium channel (HBO, Showtime etc), will be getting the On-Demand channel of that Premium for free. So Digital tier plus HBO will also net you HBO On-Demand now also..


----------



## ktut

HGTV-HD, Food HD, and National Geographic HD are on TWC in Raleigh now. 277, 278, and 279.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/12556737
> 
> 
> HGTV-HD, Food HD, and National Geographic HD are on TWC in Raleigh now. 277, 278, and 279.



Yup.... Note that they are all three on the same QAM channel (777Mhz) so they are 'bit rate challenged'. No guide data though....


They are even available to Cablecards.....


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/12556737
> 
> 
> HGTV-HD, Food HD, and National Geographic HD are on TWC in Raleigh now. 277, 278, and 279.



Wonderful. More crap instead of HD channels that people actually want, such as USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, etc.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12556848
> 
> 
> Yup.... Note that they are all three on the same QAM channel (777Mhz) so they are 'bit rate challenged'. No guide data though....
> 
> 
> They are even available to Cablecards.....



They are bitrate challenged all right...they look like crap!!! Unless you have a 26" LCD and you watch it from a mile away.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12557100
> 
> 
> Wonderful. More crap instead of HD channels that people actually want, such as USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, etc.



To each his own. I'd like to get HGTV in HD and couldn't care less about CNN (which is on your list of "channels that people actually want").


Oh, and TWC didn't say the new HD channels would look any good, just that they would have them


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/12557100
> 
> 
> Wonderful. More crap instead of HD channels that people actually want, such as USA, Sci-Fi, CNN, etc.



I'll take Food Network in HD gladly. Although I do want whatever Discovery HD channel it is that has Mythbusters in HD...


Admittedly, I do want more HD movie channels before any of them, though.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/12557350
> 
> 
> Oh, and TWC didn't say the new HD channels would look any good, just that they would have them



Yes, well, since I'm paying for their lousy service, I would expect good quality, especially in their HD channels. I can see why many people seem to be switching to Directv, although that's another company I despise.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/12534926
> 
> 
> "Anyone having reception issues with Fox 50.1? I'm in Mebane. I'm getting 17.1, 5.1, 22.1, 11.1 just fine (External OTA Antennae). All my tuners get nothing from 50.1 for the last two days. I wonder if I have something interfering at that frequency."
> 
> 
> All your ATSC tuners are having problems getting 50.1?
> 
> 
> I was thinking you had a channel remapping issue but not on all tuners.
> 
> Maybe take one of your tuners up to your source antenna and bypass your house cabling and see if you can get it.
> 
> 
> Also try adjusting your antenna slightly. Sometimes atmospheric conditions, leaves or lack of leaves , wind and so on can affect reception of just one channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DonB2



I have an external antennae hooked to my HR20 and through my house to 5 other ATSC tuners. Here are my readings on the HR20.


4.2 88%

5.1 80%

11.1 98%

17.1 76%

22.1 97%

30.1 71%

50.1 58%


I thought all of these stations come from one tower in Clayton. How can I get different readings for different stations?


----------



## Scooper

4.2 (WUNC) is out in Chapel Hill.

30.1 is out in Wilson


All the others are out there at Garner, 11 and 17 on their own towers. It may also be a power issue - 17 may not be sending as much.


Or an interference issue, I can get all the stations, but have more problems with 22 or 17 than any of the others. What's ironic is that 28 is actually my best DTV station, followed by WRAL /WRAZ, then WTVD, WNCN and finally pulling up the back, WUNP/ WRAY/WUNC.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/12561547
> 
> 
> I have an external antennae hooked to my HR20 and through my house to 5 other ATSC tuners. Here are my readings on the HR20.
> 
> 
> 4.2 88%
> 
> 5.1 80%
> 
> 11.1 98%
> 
> 17.1 76%
> 
> 22.1 97%
> 
> 30.1 71%
> 
> 50.1 58%
> 
> 
> I thought all of these stations come from one tower in Clayton. How can I get different readings for different stations?



WRAY (30.1) is not on that tower, but on the same location as that worse than worthless infomercial and shop at home station's analog antenna which is east of Zebulon. (I consider all shop at home and informercial-only channels worse than worthless, because they waste bandwidth that could be used for more HD channels on our cable system but are wasting space on cable due to the "must-carry" rule. Also, if I wanted to shop at home, I prefer using the Internet.)


As for WUNC (4.2), its digital transmitter is southwest of Chapel Hill.


As for the troubles with 50.1, I remember having the same problems when my family used to use Dish Network (which was before they offered HD locals), until we moved to Cary and moved to Time Warner Cable, which I have been much happier with because I hated going to the attic very often to adjust the antenna. If I subtly adjusted the antenna, I would get some channels and lose others, no matter what I did, even though the channels are at the same tower. My suggestion is to wire up a remote-controlled motor to your antenna so you can adjust it to try to find your station's sweet spot. Better yet, you can move to Time Warner Cable if it is available if you are having trouble with reception. I have compared it to Pizza Hut before because some areas have poor service like the west coast of the U.S. generally has service so bad that Comcast looks good in comparison while others have excellent service, like New York and the Raleigh-Durham-Fayetteville divisions.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12554715
> 
> 
> Raleigh TWC just informed that in January 2008, anyone who has a Premium channel (HBO, Showtime etc), will be getting the On-Demand channel of that Premium for free. So Digital tier plus HBO will also net you HBO On-Demand now also..



They are already listed as "FREE" on the price list . I wonder if you have to call them to activate it.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12554715
> 
> 
> Raleigh TWC just informed that in January 2008, anyone who has a Premium channel (HBO, Showtime etc), will be getting the On-Demand channel of that Premium for free. So Digital tier plus HBO will also net you HBO On-Demand now also..



I wonder if that will finally end the Starz On Demand stalemate now?


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg T* /forum/post/12561547
> 
> 
> I have an external antennae hooked to my HR20 and through my house to 5 other ATSC tuners. Here are my readings on the HR20.
> 
> 
> 4.2 88%
> 
> 5.1 80%
> 
> 11.1 98%
> 
> 17.1 76%
> 
> 22.1 97%
> 
> 30.1 71%
> 
> 50.1 58%
> 
> 
> I thought all of these stations come from one tower in Clayton. How can I get different readings for different stations?



Even for stations in the same general location or same tower, different frequencies act differently for multipath and general propagation. Then you have antenna differences (both on the broadcast and receiving end) and total power to factor in.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/12599160
> 
> 
> Even for stations in the same general location or same tower, different frequencies act differently for multipath and general propagation. Then you have antenna differences (both on the broadcast and receiving end) and total power to factor in.



What's strange is, I moved here a little over three years ago, the same setup worked with 50.1 witout flaw over the past 3 years and started to get more and more flacky over the last 6 months. They did build a house in its path, but my antennae is over 40 feet off the ground and above my roof line.


----------



## larc919

Just read an item at IMDb that incoming Time Warner CEO Jeffrey Bewkes may spin off TWC as well as selling AOL and Time, Inc. If that were to happen, it's anybody's guess how it would affect TWC operations.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv added 2 more HDchannels today.


CSTV HD

TENNIS CHANNEL HD


----------



## ENDContra

Hurricanes game tonight supposed to be on FSN-HD, but TWC has decided they cant "flip the switch" to show it. CSR gives me the runaround, says there are issues with the MOJO channel. Im pretty sure FSN broadcasts have nothing to do with the MOJO channel. I had to call them last Sunday too for the Sunday Night Hoops doubleheader...thankfully they figured out what was going on then.


----------



## fmoraes

Is there a way to complain about TBS-HD and TNT-HD? Those two channels should not be allowed to be called HD. Almost all the movies shown are stretched, which is pretty unbearable to watch. I'd rather watch 4:3 than that weird stretched image.


What's their problem? No money to buy the HD version of the movie?


----------



## SugarBowl

just noticed that i'm getting all the new HD channels on my cablecards.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/12633891
> 
> 
> just noticed that i'm getting all the new HD channels on my cablecards.



Man I wish TWC would make up it's mind. I'm getting analog only from them until I can get the digital simulcast of all the analog channels as well as all the HD channels on my TiVo S3. With all the back and forth on SDV I just keep waiting (at least until the USB tuning resolver comes out for the TiVo).


OK, I'm waiting for the S3 to support the multi-stream cable cards too. So it's not all TWC.


----------



## Scooper

Has anybody else noticed wierd audio on commercials when watching WRAL 5.1 in DD5.1 ? It's like the channel upconverting is going all wierd - the sound will come outout of Right front and Center, and not in stereo or only the center. This is using a Samsung DTB-H260F STB on TOSLINK, converted to digital coax into a Yamaha receiver.


----------



## fmoraes

Does anyone know why the new channels (TBSHD, FOODHD, etc...) don't seem to have closed captioning support?


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/12640903
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed wierd audio on commercials when watching WRAL 5.1 in DD5.1 ? It's like the channel upconverting is going all wierd - the sound will come outout of Right front and Center, and not in stereo or only the center. This is using a Samsung DTB-H260F STB on TOSLINK, converted to digital coax into a Yamaha receiver.



Yea, I've noticed it. It seems to happen when there are local insert commercials. The national ones seem OK to me.


----------



## Scooper

Thanks - I hoped I wasn't the only one who noticed. And yes - you're right - national ones OK, local inserts not so good. The exceptions to the local inserts bad seems to be their own. I think production needs to check how to mix the commercials from other production studios to at least get them in stereo, preferably with dialog in the center channel and music on the L/R fronts.


I think I would prefer either a DD2.0 going to L/R front or a straight mono mix to the center over what I'm hearing now.


----------



## TiUser

*Just upgraded to digital cable (TWC), help please*

Hi, I just upgraded from standard to digital cable and got the HD DVR (SA 8300HDC) from TWC. The TV is a Panasonic TC 32LE60 and connected through component input. A couple questions/concerns: 1. The picture quality, especially HD, is noticeably worse than what I had before using the cable box. 2. I get black bars now whereas HD was in full screen before. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TiUser* /forum/post/12654804
> 
> *Just upgraded to digital cable (TWC), help please*
> 
> Hi, I just upgraded from standard to digital cable and got the HD DVR (SA 8300HDC) from TWC. The TV is a Panasonic TC 32LE60 and connected through component input. A couple questions/concerns: 1. The picture quality, especially HD, is noticeably worse than what I had before using the cable box. 2. I get black bars now whereas HD was in full screen before. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.



If you have a HDC you're using Time Warner's Navigator IPG which has it's own set of quirks.


Try posting your question here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830


----------



## tarheelone

There is a story today in the News and Observer about Time Warner and their HD plans. I would post the link but I'm not able to yet. Perhaps someone else can post it for me.

newsobserver.com/business/story/855233.html


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/12655565
> 
> 
> There is a story today in the News and Observer about Time Warner and their HD plans. I would post the link but I'm not able to yet. Perhaps someone else can post it for me.
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/855233.html



Nice find. Also has a sidebar comparing HD services and in summary, TWC are not expecting to have a competing service until Summer 08.


----------



## posg

*Cable giants aim to rule HD*

Companies increase their offerings in high definition as customers upgrade their TVs

Frank Norton, Staff Writer

News & Observer

Jan 2, 2008


Time Warner Cable and its rivals are in the early stages of a torrid campaign to win the latest battle for America's dens: high-definition programming.

With thousands of new sets installed in the past year, satellite and cable service providers are touting plans to multiply the number of HD channels they offer. Until recently, Time Warner had the edge in the Triangle. Now, armed with new satellites, DirecTV can claim the most high-definition programming.


But Time Warner, the nation's second- largest cable company, is spending $50 million in North Carolina and South Carolina to allow what it says will be an unlimited number of HD channels by the middle of this year. The company does have some ground to make up: Its offering of 26 channels trails DirecTV's lineup of 85.


For its part, DirecTV promises dozens of new HD channels this year. Even AT&T, the phone company, is planning to elbow its way into the fight by spending $350 million in North Carolina to introduce high-definition TV programming.


For consumers, the programming blitz is a win, at least in the short term.


"I don't expect to see much change in monthly fees, but I do expect to see more channels added to the plans," said Alfred Poor, a founder of HDTVProfessor.com.


Time Warner declined to predict how many HD channels it will offer after its new "switched digital" technology is completed. The system will free capacity in Time Warner's network by limiting the broadcast signal to the channel being viewed. The current technology sends all signals for all channels simultaneously, whether they are being viewed or not.


With the upgrade, Time Warner will be able to broadcast as many HD channels as it has agreements to distribute, said Brad Phillips, a spokesman for Time Warner Cable in North Carolina. The company will automatically upgrade all customers by mid-2008 without any change in prices, he said.


"Customers want more HD, and we're doing all we can to provide it," Phillips said.


Time Warner added 10 HD channels last year, including three last month: HGTV HD (Channel 277), Food Network HD (Channel 278) and National Geographic HD (Channel 279).


New satellites early last year allowed DirecTV to make capacity improvements that resulted in new high-definition channels. With another satellite scheduled to debut during the first half of this year, the company expects to offer 150 national HD channels by year's end.


The new satellites, however, mean DirecTV's current standard-definition customers will need new dish receivers that require a far broader view of the sky to pick up the signals.


AT&T's plans for HD


AT&T, which acquired BellSouth's local phone business last year, also is investing heavily.


The company resells video service through a partnership with DirecTV. But AT&T's $350 million "U-verse" investment will upgrade its fiber-optic network to transmit TV signals over phone lines using Internet protocol. The company wants to increase sales of bundled packages of phone, Internet, wireless and TV service.


AT&T officials declined to say when U-verse HD service will debut in North Carolina or how much it will cost. The service began this month in Atlanta, where subscribers get about 40 HD channels.


"This will be the most robust video service available, as far as capabilities and applications," said Della Bowling, spokeswoman for AT&T in the Carolinas. She declined to discuss a timeline for introducing the service or whether it would match the breadth of programming now available from satellite operators.


Despite the abundant opportunity, not all providers are diving in head first.


Telecom company Embarq began selling TV service in North Carolina last year to complement its high-speed Internet and wireless services.


But rather than build its own infrastructure, the company will resell TV signals from the satellite provider Dish Network.


Cable penetration fell about 1 point to 61.3 percent from a year ago to the lowest penetration since 1990, according to a recent analysis of Nielsen data by the Television Bureau of Advertising.


Satellite, meanwhile, increased to 27.6 percent from 24 percent.


Telecom companies, which are just getting into the TV business, are expected to claw out 8 percent of the market by 2011, mostly at the expense of cable, according to research firm Gartner.


True or not, one thing is for sure: Consumers will not return to standard-definition formats once exposed to HD. That means more investment to come. "We'll continue to see content move to HD," Poor said.


About 40 percent of U.S. households own a high-definition TV, up from 26 percent last year and 16 percent in 2005, according to the Consumer Electronics Association.


"We'll see content move to HD. The bottleneck is the investment in ... infrastructure," Poor said.


[email protected] or (919) 829-8926


----------



## Erik

Sorry if asked/answered, but search was unsuccessful. For all you TWC subscribers who use both a TWC box/DVR and a TV w/ a QAM Tuner and no box, what HD channels are you recieving currently?


I've reviewed Erik Garci's list, but it shows only the network channels. Am I to conclude that these are the only channels that are carried 'in the clear?' What about channels like Discovery, Versus/Golf, NGHD, and others that are not included in the tier?


TIA


----------



## Lee L

Nice to see the N&O has decided to run marketing pieces pretending to be news. Of course they skipped any mentionthat there are substantial downsides to Switched Digital Video. When they "upgrade" people, it may just turn out to be a downgrade if you use a HD TiVo or other device that uses a Cablecard.


----------



## halljb

Do any of the current HD boxes from TWC output anamorphic content over the s-video jack or just letterboxed? I think the Pace 550 could do this, but not the SA boxes. Is the Pace still available from TWC in Raleigh?


Thanks!


----------



## charliereece

I'm getting black screens when tuned to HGTV-HD, Food Network HD and National Geographic HD. The guide info is there but nothing else. Anyone else having trouble with these?


Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## charliereece

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but does anyone know if tonight's Carolina game is in HD on ESPNHD?


Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charliereece* /forum/post/12659292
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but does anyone know if tonight's Carolina game is in HD on ESPNHD?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Charlie




It is not. For future reference, check http://www.hdsportsguide.com


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charliereece* /forum/post/12659272
> 
> 
> I'm getting black screens when tuned to HGTV-HD, Food Network HD and National Geographic HD. The guide info is there but nothing else. Anyone else having trouble with these?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Charlie



No problem here. Probably time to reboot your cable box.


----------



## pgs31

I'm curious. I'm new to HDTV and am wondering which, if any HDTV channels I should be able to access over Basic TWC in the Raleigh area. I have a Sony KDL-40W3000 and a cable connection with no box of any type.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/12711250
> 
> 
> True, but the OP was asking about *lifeline* cable, which is different than basic cable.



I have lifeline cable through Time Warner here in Cary (~$11/month). When I switched from Basic to lifeline, they installed a filter that blocks the basic channels such as CNN, ESPN. However, I still get all the QAM channels I had previously. (NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, PBS)


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/12711250
> 
> 
> True, but the OP was asking about *lifeline* cable, which is different than basic cable.



They are the same thing. The lowest tier that TWC offers is Basic service.


Maybe you are thinking of Standard service.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12713489
> 
> 
> They are the same thing. The lowest tier that TWC offers is Basic service.



I don't think they are the same. "Lifeline" is the service that basically is going to give you channels 2-13. That's it. All the locals are within this group. It is not an advertised package. I think it is mandated by the FCC.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/12718063
> 
> 
> I don't think they are the same. "Lifeline" is the service that basically is going to give you channels 2-13. That's it. All the locals are within this group. It is not an advertised package. I think it is mandated by the FCC.



2-13 does not include all the locals. Namely, it does not include Telefutura and WRPX ION.


The FCC mandates a basic tier, which must include all locals that TWC carries, and I think that "lifeline" is just another name for it.


TWC's Basic service includes 2-24, 0/98, 100, 102, and 200-257.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/12718063
> 
> 
> I don't think they are the same. "Lifeline" is the service that basically is going to give you channels 2-13.



Kevad in Cary stated that he pays ~$11 per month for "Lifeline." Basic in Raleigh is $11.90 per month before they add all those mysterious fees. So I think Basic is probably what he was talking about. But I'd certainly be interested in knowing about a local TWC tier that costs less than $11.90 a month.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12719641
> 
> 
> 2-13 does not include all the locals. Namely, it does not include Telefutura and WRPX ION.
> 
> 
> The FCC mandates a basic tier, which must include all locals that TWC carries, and I think that "lifeline" is just another name for it.
> 
> 
> TWC's Basic service includes 2-24, 0/98, 100, 102, and 200-257.



I'm guessing they are the same, since I specifically asked for the very cheapest plan they had, and these are the channels that I get. Just pulled out my bill, and it's $10.25 for what they call "Basic" service, plus $0.71 for NC Tax and $0.32 for FCC Tax. (I've got Road Runner as well, so the taxes might be lower if you only have the TV package)


----------



## RBSteffes

I just upgraded to digital Time Warner this week because after looking at their packaging, (and because they raised prices), switching to digital was actually cheaper than keeping the standard cable + internet I had through them, at least for the next year.


They gave me an SA4240HDC, and I'm trying to get it to play nice firewire wise. My machine seems to detect it, but can't get anything off it. I'd have thought if the ports were completely turned off, it wouldn't even detect.


Anyone know anything about using one of these with firewire to MythTV, or know if I should be able to go back and demand another box? I don't really know what I'm talking about in this particular area, and I don't want to pay for a DVR box I don't need to use. I'm just concerned if I go back in there someone who ALSO probably doesn't know what they are talking about will just tell me it does work but it must just be my fault, and I'll have no way of contradicting that.


Anyone have suggestions?


Ry


----------



## texas_nightowl

Hello all. I'm new here...looking into getting my first hdtv. I am in Raleigh and have basic service only (02-25: I get USA at the moment whether I am supposed to or not). I want to make sure that if I get an hdtv that I will get the local broadcast channels in HD (WRAL, WUNC, etc). From what I have read so far, as long as I buy a tv with a QAM tuner then I will be able to get these in HD while still on the basic plan?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/12731752
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to digital Time Warner this week because after looking at their packaging, (and because they raised prices), switching to digital was actually cheaper than keeping the standard cable + internet I had through them, at least for the next year.
> 
> 
> They gave me an SA4240HDC, and I'm trying to get it to play nice firewire wise. My machine seems to detect it, but can't get anything off it. I'd have thought if the ports were completely turned off, it wouldn't even detect.
> 
> 
> Anyone know anything about using one of these with firewire to MythTV, or know if I should be able to go back and demand another box? I don't really know what I'm talking about in this particular area, and I don't want to pay for a DVR box I don't need to use. I'm just concerned if I go back in there someone who ALSO probably doesn't know what they are talking about will just tell me it does work but it must just be my fault, and I'll have no way of contradicting that.
> 
> 
> Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> 
> Ry



Search the PC or Mac or Linux forum as appropriate for you.


I can tell you that the 8300HD did NOT stream live broadcast via 1394.. you had to record it 1st.. which "consumed" the "Copy Once" flag such that you could not get that material to your computer (which is a truly wank, but not unexpected, move by TWC). dunno how their other 1394 boxes will behave.


Mike


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/12734834
> 
> 
> From what I have read so far, as long as I buy a tv with a QAM tuner then I will be able to get these in HD while still on the basic plan?



You will.


One issue that you might encounter is that the trap interferes with physical channel 77, which carries the HD channels for WLFL and WRDC. If that happens, you could try asking TWC to remove the trap. (The trap is something that TWC installs to filter out channels 25 through 76.)


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/12734834
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm new here...looking into getting my first hdtv. I am in Raleigh and have basic service only (02-25: I get USA at the moment whether I am supposed to or not). I want to make sure that if I get an hdtv that I will get the local broadcast channels in HD (WRAL, WUNC, etc). From what I have read so far, as long as I buy a tv with a QAM tuner then I will be able to get these in HD while still on the basic plan?



Keep in mind that the free WRAL OTA antenna offer is still in effect, and our area's coverage is very good for OTA digital, so even if you don't get QAM working (incidentally, I couldn't get it to work for whatever reason, but I was trying to capture it with my HTPC not just plug a TV in) you've got options.


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/12734988
> 
> 
> Search the PC or Mac or Linux forum as appropriate for you.
> 
> 
> I can tell you that the 8300HD did NOT stream live broadcast via 1394.. you had to record it 1st.. which "consumed" the "Copy Once" flag such that you could not get that material to your computer (which is a truly wank, but not unexpected, move by TWC). dunno how their other 1394 boxes will behave.
> 
> 
> Mike




I'll have to try posting there and asking, I'd already searched here and googled for SA4240 and it seems to be a bit of a black sheep. There's some info on the 4250 that doesn't seem to apply, so I was just hoping someone would have some personal experience so they could tell me something to ask for, so I could call them up and say, "This one doesn't work, I was told you should have Motorolla Whatchajiggers available, can I get one of those?"


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBSteffes* /forum/post/12736631
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the free WRAL OTA antenna offer is still in effect, and our area's coverage is very good for OTA digital, so even if you don't get QAM working (incidentally, I couldn't get it to work for whatever reason, but I was trying to capture it with my HTPC not just plug a TV in) you've got options.



Thanks for the reminder. I did some quick searching and it seems like mostly the antennas provided by WRAL are large for mounting in attics or outdoors? I am in an apartment so that wouldn't work for me. Hopefully I won't have any QAM problems via TWC basic but if I do I'll probably have to try an indoor antenna. I used the antennaweb site and I am 17 miles from the main antenna farm 28.6 from the WUNC/PBS antenna and I actually do want PBS.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12735536
> 
> 
> You will.
> 
> 
> One issue that you might encounter is that the trap interferes with physical channel 77, which carries the HD channels for WLFL and WRDC. If that happens, you could try asking TWC to remove the trap. (The trap is something that TWC installs to filter out channels 25 through 76.)



Thanks Erik. I'll see what happens with those channels. I'm in an apartment and for awhile after I switched back to basic they did not put the trap back on but several months later they did. I wouldn't mind it being gone again :>


----------



## Lee L

Anyone know how the OTA reception is around the Armerican Tobacco area in Durham? I was thinking about brining an HD box in to work to hook up to teh conference room system for ACC and NCAA Tournments and was wondering if I could get WRAL with an indoor antenna?


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/12748651
> 
> 
> Anyone know how the OTA reception is around the Armerican Tobacco area in Durham? I was thinking about brining an HD box in to work to hook up to teh conference room system for ACC and NCAA Tournments and was wondering if I could get WRAL with an indoor antenna?



Any chance the room you're in faces the farm?


Antenna web ( http://www.antennaweb.org/ ) predicts:


red - vhf WRAL 5 CBS RALEIGH NC 145° 30.1 5


You may be able to pick it up, but you'd definitely need a window facing the right direction, and depending on how tall your building is compared to other buildings, you may have some multipath issues.


----------



## Lee L

We do face just about directly toward the antennas. Maybe 10 degrees more east facing while the farm is almost directly SE from here. The issue is that we are on the back side of the complex so out my widow, I can see a couple of buildings that are in my LOS, plus a giant metal structure that was once a coal conveyor. Not ideal.


We are toward the top of the long white building at the left. The building on the right near the stack is taller and then the next building is taller still.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...&t=h&z=19&om=1


----------



## RBSteffes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/12763508
> 
> 
> We do face just about directly toward the antennas. Maybe 10 degrees more east facing while the farm is almost directly SE from here. The issue is that we are on the back side of the complex so out my widow, I can see a couple of buildings that are in my LOS, plus a giant metal structure that was once a coal conveyor. Not ideal.
> 
> 
> We are toward the top of the long white building at the left. The building on the right near the stack is taller and then the next building is taller still.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=3...&t=h&z=19&om=1



Well that's about the limit of my knowledge and suggestions, other than saying, depending on the size of the room and tolerance of the office admin (any chance you're the boss?) you can always just bring an actual UHF antenna and set it on a chair or something instead of an indoor antenna.


My antenna was perched on a step ladder in the attic for a while while I was adjusting the orientation before I mounted the mast and it actually didn't much degradation from the unconventional mounting.


I've actually got a spare antenna in the attic I bought before the Channel Master from WRAL arrived (Much love to WRAL) that I can give you if you want to try that route but don't want to have to buy an antenna just for the occasion and are willing to come pick it up.


You just have to promise to not never bring it back. (Being too lazy to dispose of it properly is why it's still in my attic, aside from being perfectly good and recently purchased) PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dslate69

Only 4 regular season ACC games in HD this year.









At least 2 out of the 4 are Carolina.







It is sad that most of the coverage of the Number 1 conference looks like Number 2.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10...l-games-in-hd/


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12767950
> 
> 
> Only 4 regular season ACC games in HD this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 2 out of the 4 are Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that most of the coverage of the Number 1 conference looks like Number 2.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10...l-games-in-hd/




Yeah 4 games sucks but it's better than the zero games we've gotten in the past. At least we'll get Dook-UNC this year since it'll be blacked out on ESPNHD. In the past the rest of the country got to enjoy it in HD while we were stuck with Raycom SD.


----------



## dslate69

They play twice though.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12769698
> 
> 
> They play twice though.




Yes but the first game is a split Raycom/ESPN game. The second game on March 8th isn't on Raycom...only ESPN.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/12769950
> 
> 
> Yes but the first game is a split Raycom/ESPN game. The second game on March 8th isn't on Raycom...only ESPN.



Good catch. I just looked and for us UNC fans we are only going to have 2 SD games on Raycom (Miami & FSU). Not guaranteed to have all our other games on ESPN, ABC & FSN in HD, but wouldn't want to switch with any other ACC team's TV schedule.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12767950
> 
> 
> Only 4 regular season ACC games in HD this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 2 out of the 4 are Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad that most of the coverage of the Number 1 conference looks like Number 2.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/10...l-games-in-hd/



You guys should really read the man HDTV Programming forum sometime, as this was posted in there almost 2 weeks ago







.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=966723


----------



## welcher

Has anyone in the RDU TWC area with an 8300HDC tried to get more recording space with an eSATA drive? If so, which one, and how are things working out?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/12783582
> 
> 
> You guys should really read the man HDTV Programming forum sometime, as this was posted in there almost 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=966723



Things are posted in more than one place on the internet. Your link got its info somewhere too.


----------



## Erik Garci

TWC will be moving some channels in mid-February, according to their site . In particular, channels 75 and 76 will be moved. I wonder if 75 and 76 will carry digital channels, similar to how 77 was once an analog channel but now carries digital channels.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12849080
> 
> 
> I wonder if 75 and 76 will carry digital channels, similar to how 77 was once an analog channel but now carries digital channels.



Could be, but there may be another reason for the change. Since the filter doesn't cut off cleanly, I currently get a watchable signal on HGTV (76) with a Basic package. Maybe TWC wants to avoid signal bleeding in that area.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/12849080
> 
> 
> TWC will be moving some channels in mid-February, according to their site . In particular, channels 75 and 76 will be moved. I wonder if 75 and 76 will carry digital channels, similar to how 77 was once an analog channel but now carries digital channels.




Hopefully it will be for 4 new HD channels..... I can dream cant I....


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12849361
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will be for 4 new HD channels..... I can dream cant I....



I would rather see three new HD channels instead of four, so that one of the three HD channels stuck on the 777MHz QAM will be moved out so that National Geographic HD, HGTV HD, and Food TV HD no longer get overcompressed and look like garbage to people who have better TVs than my family's old analog-only input CRT RPTV.


On an unrelated note, one possibilty is that TWC might have struck a deal to carry WRPX digital, which means four more SD channels and no HD channels, of which one of them is a duplicate of the analog channel. Ironically, only the analog duplicate subchannel seems saturated with infomercials, and the others are full of meaningful content. Another possibility is that WUVC may have a digital deal. Unfortunately, I don't speak Spanish. A digital deal with WUVC seems redundant because what I am finding out is that WUVC's subchannels are both SD versions of Univision and TeleFutura. (TWC already carries TeleFutura.)


One final possibility would be to use those channels for SDV.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12854159
> 
> 
> I would rather see three new HD channels instead of four, so that one of the three HD channels stuck on the 777MHz QAM will be moved out so that National Geographic HD, HGTV HD, and Food TV HD no longer get overcompressed and look like garbage to people who have better TVs than my family's old analog-only input CRT RPTV.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, one possibilty is that TWC might have struck a deal to carry WRPX digital, which means four more SD channels and no HD channels, of which one of them is a duplicate of the analog channel. Ironically, only the analog duplicate subchannel seems saturated with infomercials, and the others are full of meaningful content. Another possibility is that WUVC may have a digital deal. Unfortunately, I don't speak Spanish. A digital deal with WUVC seems redundant because what I am finding out is that WUVC's subchannels are both SD versions of Univision and TeleFutura. (TWC already carries TeleFutura.)
> 
> 
> One final possibility would be to use those channels for SDV.



There is little doubt that they are clearing room for more national HD channels. This is a stop gap measure until SDV becomes operational, and it is not likely that they will unbundle the NGC/HGTV/FOOD cluster****.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12854347
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that they are clearing room for more national HD channels. This is a stop gap measure until SDV becomes operational, and it is not likely that they will unbundle the NGC/HGTV/FOOD cluster****.



I believe they did unbundle the previous 3 Charlie Foxtrot (AE,TBS,Golf/Vs)... so maybe there is hope. I do agree that I would prefer 3 instead of 4 if that gets full BW.... Overcompression Sux.


edit: changed to overcompression


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12854595
> 
> 
> I believe they did unbundle the previous 3 Charlie Foxtrot (AE,TBS,Golf/Vs)... so maybe there is hope. I do agree that I would prefer 3 instead of 4 if that gets full BW.... Compression Sux.



I would not say that "Compression Sux", but that overcompression sucks. Uncompressed 1920x1080 at 30 interlaced frames per second would take up around 178 megabytes per second. Normal MPEG-2 compression without overcompression slims that down to a little less than 20 megabytes per second. Since a 256QAM channel carries a little over 39 megabytes per second, two good-quality HD channels should fit into one 256QAM channel without recompression. Uncompressed HD is only feasible from a PlayStation 3, XBox 360, an HD camera, or your computer. It is infeasible for broadcasting and would take up much more spectrum than NTSC does, which contradicts a goal for HD: clearing up radio spectrum to create an emergency services only band and to auction off the remaining spectrum for cash. The current spectrum used by emergency services, the radio dispatch band, is overloaded with Nextel users because it started as a radio dispatch service, not a cell phone service. This is causing radio dispatch dead zones where the police, ambulances, or firefighters in these zones cannot use their radios or be contacted due to interference from Nextel. Therefore, without compression, HDTV would have been stillborn.


Now, those channels get around 13 megabytes per second on average in that overcompressed bundle. My advice is that if you want them to take that little amount of throughput per channel, move to MPEG-4 Part 10 a.k.a. H.264 or VC-1 first (Yes, the 8550HD supports VC-1 as well as H.264. By the way, the 8550HDC got renamed as the 8550HD.).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12859011
> 
> 
> I would not say that "Compression Sux", but that overcompression sucks. Uncompressed 1920x1080 at 30 interlaced frames per second would take up around 178 megabytes per second. Normal MPEG-2 compression without overcompression slims that down to a little less than 20 megabytes per second. Since a 256QAM channel carries a little over 39 megabytes per second, two good-quality HD channels should fit into one 256QAM channel without recompression. Uncompressed HD is only feasible from a PlayStation 3, XBox 360, an HD camera, or your computer. It is infeasible for broadcasting and would take up much more spectrum than NTSC does, which contradicts a goal for HD: clearing up radio spectrum to create an emergency services only band and to auction off the remaining spectrum for cash. The current spectrum used by emergency services, the radio dispatch band, is overloaded with Nextel users because it started as a radio dispatch service, not a cell phone service. This is causing radio dispatch dead zones where the police, ambulances, or firefighters in these zones cannot use their radios or be contacted due to interference from Nextel. Therefore, without compression, HDTV would have been stillborn.
> 
> 
> Now, those channels get around 13 megabytes per second on average in that overcompressed bundle. My advice is that if you want them to take that little amount of throughput per channel, move to MPEG-4 Part 10 a.k.a. H.264 or VC-1 first (Yes, the 8550HD supports VC-1 as well as H.264. By the way, the 8550HDC got renamed as the 8550HD.).



Point taken.... Intention was 'additional compression' over typical ATSC sux.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12859011
> 
> 
> Normal MPEG-2 compression without overcompression slims that down to a little less than 20 megabytes per second.



You tickled a pet peeve of mine: You're off by a factor of 8. You mean megabits per second (Mb/s), not megabytes per second (MB/s). The 19Mb/s of an ATSC channel is really only about 2.3MB/s which is a whole lot more manageable.


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/12860130
> 
> 
> You tickled a pet peeve of mine: You're off by a factor of 8. You mean megabits per second (Mb/s), not megabytes per second (MB/s). The 19Mb/s of an ATSC channel is really only about 2.3MB/s which is a whole lot more manageable.
> 
> 
> Drew



Oops. Sorry about that.


----------



## wombatt

I am an HDTV Noob and in my opion the best HDTV PQ in Raleigh is WRAL morning news. Better than the aforementioned 3 channels which to me are pretty good.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12859011
> 
> 
> I would not say that "Compression Sux", but that overcompression sucks. Uncompressed 1920x1080 at 30 interlaced frames per second would take up around 178 megabytes per second. Normal MPEG-2 compression without overcompression slims that down to a little less than 20 megabytes per second. Since a 256QAM channel carries a little over 39 megabytes per second, two good-quality HD channels should fit into one 256QAM channel without recompression. Uncompressed HD is only feasible from a PlayStation 3, XBox 360, an HD camera, or your computer. It is infeasible for broadcasting and would take up much more spectrum than NTSC does, which contradicts a goal for HD: clearing up radio spectrum to create an emergency services only band and to auction off the remaining spectrum for cash. The current spectrum used by emergency services, the radio dispatch band, is overloaded with Nextel users because it started as a radio dispatch service, not a cell phone service. This is causing radio dispatch dead zones where the police, ambulances, or firefighters in these zones cannot use their radios or be contacted due to interference from Nextel. Therefore, without compression, HDTV would have been stillborn.
> 
> 
> Now, those channels get around 13 megabytes per second on average in that overcompressed bundle. My advice is that if you want them to take that little amount of throughput per channel, move to MPEG-4 Part 10 a.k.a. H.264 or VC-1 first (Yes, the 8550HD supports VC-1 as well as H.264. By the way, the 8550HDC got renamed as the 8550HD.).



Someone already quoted the above post, so I will not edit it but post corrections in this post to avoid the appearance of trying to make that person look like a fool when the blame is entirely on me.


The just over 39 megabytes per second figure of how much a 256QAM channel can carry should be just over 39 megabits per second. The little less than 20 megabytes per second figure of how nuch a normally compressed HDTV channel should take should take should be little less than 20 megabits per second. I calculated the 178 megabytes per second figure using bytes instead of bits, so it is still correct.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12863669
> 
> 
> Someone already quoted the above post, so I will not edit it but post corrections in this post to avoid the appearance of trying to make that person look like a fool when the blame is entirely on me.
> 
> 
> The just over 39 megabytes per second figure of how much a 256QAM channel can carry should be just over 39 megabits per second. The little less than 20 megabytes per second figure of how nuch a normally compressed HDTV channel should take should take should be little less than 20 megabits per second. I calculated the 178 megabytes per second figure using bytes instead of bits, so it is still correct.



Also note that the 20Mbit/s is usually divided among multiple channels (one HD 2 SD). So your ATSC HD signal is actually less then the 20Mbit/s.


----------



## K4GPB

Anyone know if TWC will have it for the Daytona 500 on 2/17?



--Gary


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K4GPB* /forum/post/12872172
> 
> 
> Anyone know if TWC will have it for the Daytona 500 on 2/17?
> 
> 
> 
> --Gary




Speed has the Gatorade Duel 150 on Speed Race 1 & 2 3 days prior to the Daytona 500, but the Daytona 500 will be on Fox in HD.


I'm not a nascar fan, but a quick look on foxsports told me that


----------



## K4GPB

Duh, you are so right...I had the pre-qualifying races on my mind, but forgot to mention them,


Thanks-

Gary


----------



## thess

This is only somewhat on-topic, but I've seen several anecdotal posts over on dslreports stating that there are Verizon FIOS billboards up on the Durham Freeway heading into the RTP area; one poster claims that (after talking to Verizon) most of the fiber is complete is in the Southpoint area and that the whole area is supposed to have FIOS rollout by summer. Of course, even if this were true, it doesn't mean FIOS TV (hence me saying this isn't totally on topic here), but I am finding it incredibly difficult to find any information about this anywhere on the web. Figured if there was any inside info to be had, you guys might have it.


(The thread on dslreports is under the Verizon Fiber forum, on the first page, has 'Durham' in the title..not sure if direct linking to another forum is kosher.)


I know all the reasons it's unlikely, just curious though why the billboards would be up. I guess it could be a marketing snafu.


----------



## Lee L

Well, I drive on the Durham Freeway from I 40 to Downtown Durham each day. I remember seeing a Verizon billboard or 2 but can;t remember what they say. I will try to be on the lookout to at least confirm that much for you.


----------



## VisionOn

in other news:

*Arbitrator Finds for MASN in Time Warner Cable Dispute*

_An arbitrator concluded in a strongly worded decision that there is "inescapable" evidence that Time Warner Cable discriminated against regional sports network Mid-Atlantic Sports Network in a North Carolina carriage dispute.


Following a Dec. 17 hearing, arbitrator Jerome Sussman of the American Arbitration Association took less than three weeks to rule (in a Jan. 7 decision) that the conclusion that Time Warner deliberately discriminated against MASN is inescapable from the documents and testimony, adding that Time Warner had both motive and opportunity to discriminate" against MASN in favor of its own RSN.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...?desc=topstory_


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12885083
> 
> 
> An arbitrator concluded in a strongly worded decision that there is "inescapable" evidence that Time Warner Cable discriminated against regional sports network Mid-Atlantic Sports Network in a North Carolina carriage dispute.



Did TWC agree to binding arbitration?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12885083
> 
> 
> in other news:
> 
> *Arbitrator Finds for MASN in Time Warner Cable Dispute*
> 
> _An arbitrator concluded in a strongly worded decision that there is "inescapable" evidence that Time Warner Cable discriminated against regional sports network Mid-Atlantic Sports Network in a North Carolina carriage dispute.
> 
> 
> Following a Dec. 17 hearing, arbitrator Jerome Sussman of the American Arbitration Association took less than three weeks to rule (in a Jan. 7 decision) that the conclusion that Time Warner deliberately discriminated against MASN is inescapable from the documents and testimony, adding that Time Warner had both motive and opportunity to discriminate" against MASN in favor of its own RSN.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...?desc=topstory_



Looks like half of the room TWC is hoping to reclaim by moving channels will wind up carrying MASN. The arbitrator will select from the various deals MASN and TWC will offfer. I guess the best case would be to untangle the mess involving three overcompressed HD channels on the 777MHz QAM cnannel, add MASN (which is SD only as of this writing), and add only one more HD channel.


On an unrelated note, I am living in Cary, and wish that ShopNBC instead of CSPAN was the one to be sent to channel 5. Since WRAL's analog antenna is very strong, it interferes with whatever is on channel 5 on cable. While I do not watch CSPAN, I think that its content is much more valuable than ShopNBC's trash. I consider all shop at home channels to be nothing but obsolete trash thanks to the Internet.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12885083
> 
> 
> in other news:
> 
> *Arbitrator Finds for MASN in Time Warner Cable Dispute*
> 
> _An arbitrator concluded in a strongly worded decision that there is "inescapable" evidence that Time Warner Cable discriminated against regional sports network Mid-Atlantic Sports Network in a North Carolina carriage dispute.
> 
> 
> Following a Dec. 17 hearing, arbitrator Jerome Sussman of the American Arbitration Association took less than three weeks to rule (in a Jan. 7 decision) that the conclusion that Time Warner deliberately discriminated against MASN is inescapable from the documents and testimony, adding that Time Warner had both motive and opportunity to discriminate" against MASN in favor of its own RSN.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...?desc=topstory_



Great ... another reason for TWC to raise our rates.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12888594
> 
> 
> Looks like half of the room TWC is hoping to reclaim by moving channels will wind up carrying MASN. The arbitrator will select from the various deals MASN and TWC will offfer. I guess the best case would be to untangle the mess involving three overcompressed HD channels on the 777MHz QAM cnannel, add MASN (which is SD only as of this writing), and add only one more HD channel.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note, I am living in Cary, and wish that ShopNBC instead of CSPAN was the one to be sent to channel 5. Since WRAL's analog antenna is very strong, it interferes with whatever is on channel 5 on cable. While I do not watch CSPAN, I think that its content is much more valuable than ShopNBC's trash. I consider all shop at home channels to be nothing but obsolete trash thanks to the Internet.



I wish we could just vote for what channels we want. I bet the people who would miss a lot of these garbage channels like shopnbc make up less than 1/10th of 1 percent.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/12886243
> 
> 
> Did TWC agree to binding arbitration?



That was one of the conditions of the buyout of Adelphia by Time Warner Cable and Comcast that the FCC imposed, to keep the buyers from getting away with favoring channels they owned compared to competitors' channels.


By the way, I would have preferred that such matters be settled by litigation instead of arbitration, because the proceedings in litigation are public and can be used as evidence in future conflicts, while arbitration usually happens behind closed doors. This also has the effect that biased judges can be detected, allowing an appelate judge to declare a mistrial, while arbitrators can be biased and nobody will be the wiser.


----------



## modforce

If I buy an Hd receiver on craigslist or ebay can I still get the free antennea from WRAL? If they give me a written receipt? Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## prophecyc2

Where the hell is USA and FX HD?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/12895941
> 
> 
> Where the hell is USA and FX HD?



Hiding behind all the other channels in a dusty HD drawer. I imagine it's very similar to the archives were the X-Files are stored.


----------



## prophecyc2

SERIOUSLY THOUGH!


I have no idea what is going on in half this thread. I just need more HD!!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/12896365
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY THOUGH!
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on in half this thread. I just need more HD!!



Dont we all.....


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/12899166
> 
> 
> Dont we all.....



not if you have DirecTV. Then you're just being greedy.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12899414
> 
> 
> not if you have DirecTV. Then you're just being greedy.



HAHA.... Sad but true......


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12899414
> 
> 
> not if you have DirecTV. Then you're just being greedy.



Is that HD, or is that HD Lite? I don't care too much about downsampling as long as it is not done too much, but I do have to take a principled stand against calling downsampled content HDTV. At best, I would call downsampled content EDTV. If DirecTV's and Dish Network's conversions to MPEG4 allows them to send full resolution without too many artifacts, they would be attractive options for HD extremists. If not, it is not HDTV and should be considered HD Lite or EDTV.


A similar argument could be stated for TWC's 3 HD channels on a single QAM channel mess, as overcompression creates many artifacts that detract from the picture and also softens the detail out of them.


As for me, I hate false advertising, plain and simple.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12903840
> 
> 
> Is that HD, or is that HD Lite? I don't care too much about downsampling as long as it is not done too much, but I do have to take a principled stand against calling downsampled content HDTV. At best, I would call downsampled content EDTV. If DirecTV's and Dish Network's conversions to MPEG4 allows them to send full resolution without too many artifacts, they would be attractive options for HD extremists. If not, it is not HDTV and should be considered HD Lite or EDTV.
> 
> 
> A similar argument could be stated for TWC's 3 HD channels on a single QAM channel mess, as overcompression creates many artifacts that detract from the picture and also softens the detail out of them.
> 
> 
> As for me, I hate false advertising, plain and simple.



personally, i can't tell a difference between DirecTV MPEG4 HD locals versus OTA or TWC locals via QAM. they all look the same to me (I have all going to my main TV).


the other DirecTV MPEG4 HD channels look great to me. I haven't noticed any artifacts or anything.


I have noticed a slight softness and some artifacting in DirecTVs MPEG2 HD offerings. But, it isn't bad by any means. It is still pretty good. In fact, I have seen worse HD than DirecTV MPEG2 on local channels OTA.


----------



## Lee L

AS a counterpoint, I will say I can tell a difference between OTA locals and DirecTVs MPEG 4 offering. Mostly in the backgrounds. I can see some posterization and artifacting when there are large areas of similar or slightly varying color on the MPEG 4. I can watch the same thing on OTA and it looks nice and smooth.


In fact, when my wife set all the recordings up on the machine when we got it, she set them on teh MPEG4 channels and I have had to change most of them back to the OTA. I can tell just about right away when we watch something that I ahve forgotten to change.


It still looks good though.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/12896365
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY THOUGH!
> 
> 
> I have no idea what is going on in half this thread. I just need more HD!!



I agree..there should be a separate thread for over the air HD people, cable and direct tv..this thread is over burdened with endless over air posts..hard to sift through for cable,,separate them for ease of use reasons..


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12937538
> 
> 
> I agree..there should be a separate thread for over the air HD people, cable and direct tv..this thread is over burdened with endless over air posts..hard to sift through for cable,,separate them for ease of use reasons..



I agree with you completely. OTA, satellite and cable should be in their own separate threads. I have cable, so I don't care about OTA and satellite TV issues, and I'm sure they don't care about cable issues. Separate threads makes sense to me......just my opinion


----------



## Richard Berg

Long time TWC customer using Media Center. Sick of only being able to record the locals (unencrypted QAM). Considering a TivoHD.


Anyone have a list of which channels are copy protected and thus blocked for TivoToGo transfers? Is it only premiums like HBO, or are standard tier channels like ESPNHD and TNTHD also copy protected? If ESPN can't be transferred to my computer/Zune/etc then I'll just get a lousy DVR from TWC and not bother with the Tivo.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/12939474
> 
> 
> Long time TWC customer using Media Center. Sick of only being able to record the locals (unencrypted QAM). Considering a TivoHD.



If it was me, I'd wait a few months until the H.264 component capture widgets are shipping from Hauppage, buy one, and connect it up to a TWC STB and avoid the DRM hassle. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=974885 


If you follow the link into the SageTV forum, it sounds like at least Sage will have support for this device relatively quickly.


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12937538
> 
> 
> I agree..there should be a separate thread for over the air HD people, cable and direct tv..this thread is over burdened with endless over air posts..hard to sift through for cable,,separate them for ease of use reasons..



I don't see what the problem is. There are plenty of users who use cable and sat who also use OTA. I don't use OTA and have no problem keeping up.


There's a search button at the top of this thread if you want specific information and considering the lack of progress TWC is making in the HD department this thread is obviously going to be more busy with OTA. When TWC actually make progress it will start talking about cable again.


If you want to keep up with sat and cable HD programming then head over to the HD Programming forum. There are dedicated threads for both those subjects.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12944808
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is. There are plenty of users who use cable and sat who also use OTA. I don't use OTA and have no problem keeping up.
> 
> 
> There's a search button at the top of this thread if you want specific information and considering the lack of progress TWC is making in the HD department this thread is obviously going to be more busy with OTA. When TWC actually make progress it will start talking about cable again.
> 
> 
> If you want to keep up with sat and cable HD programming then head over to the HD Programming forum. There are dedicated threads for both those subjects.



no, it makes sense to have separate,,most people interested in one,,for the few who want all, so be it,,

individual is the ease of use way to go,,search idea is silly IMHO..singular threads would be SO much easier,,


----------



## Scooper

I don't know about having the admins split all the old messages into the different forums, but maybe it would be a good idea to go ahead and start splitting them out like some of the other DMAs have done.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12945591
> 
> 
> no, it makes sense to have separate,,most people interested in one,,for the few who want all, so be it,,
> 
> individual is the ease of use way to go,,search idea is silly IMHO..singular threads would be SO much easier,,



there are already specific threads about sat and cable services (with plenty of TWC NC users)if you bother to look and there are no local issues that cannot be found by using a search here. If you look back through this thread you'll find pages where it's all cable and you don't see OTA users complaining.


There is nothing going on with TWC Raleigh at the moment that justifies separate discussion. Start a thread about it yourself and see how it goes.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12946191
> 
> 
> there are already specific threads about sat and cable services (with plenty of TWC NC users)if you bother to look and there are no local issues that cannot be found by using a search here. If you look back through this thread you'll find pages where it's all cable and you don't see OTA users complaining.
> 
> 
> There is nothing going on with TWC Raleigh at the moment that justifies separate discussion. Start a thread about it yourself and see how it goes.



dont get your panties in a wad..

who cares if OTA users dont complain,,I just said it would be more ease of use...

get over yourself,,


----------



## roybishop

---Quote (Originally by Richard Berg)--- Long time TWC customer using Media Center. Sick of only being able to record the locals (unencrypted QAM). Considering a TivoHD.

---End Quote---



Another reason I'm waiting is to see how well/easy the switched digital dongle works and what channels become available to the Tivo.

http://www.tivoblog.com/archives/200...ngle-for-2008/


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12946264
> 
> 
> dont get your panties in a wad..
> 
> who cares if OTA users dont complain,,I just said it would be more ease of use...
> 
> get over yourself,,



Says the nube with 11 post.










There are plenty of forums out there; find one you like. If you can't find one, create your own. This forum has finally got to the point where anything Raleigh\\HD is relevant even if it is SAT, Cable, OTA or local stations doing HD over the internet (WRAL, WHEN??).

This thread can be dead for days and weeks as it exist now. Dividing it up would kill it and is NOT an option. You will find if you have a question or some interesting observation, you will find plenty of replies here. Sifting thru old post is always a chore. You will find though if politely asked even old tired questions get re-answered.


----------



## Lee L

Funny, I often have to wade through cable posts to get to the OTA I care about. I think part of the problem was this thread was active earlier than many area due to WRAL. Add to that the fact that TWC did not get HD going that early, coupled with the fact that we never had any big issues with stations like other areas (Denver comes to mind) so teh posting was somewhat low and it just evolved that we had one thread, whereas some areas have seperate threads for Cable and OTA. I suppose we could ask a moderator to seperate them as they have done it in the past I beleive.


Or we can just scan through stuff that does not interest us like we've been doing.


----------



## drill

personally, i like having it all in one thread. it promotes the idea that there are multiple options to get programming in this area. it keeps me, and i assume others, informed about all of the options in case i want to switch. personally, i use 3 of the options, direcTV, OTA, and TWC via QAM. and besides, like someone else said, if we split these up, the threads would be dead. this thread will go days without a post as it is. this thread is easy to keep up with, even if i only check it twice a week.


----------



## dslate69

Fox Sports South in HD on TWC?

UNC @ FSU is at 2pm Sunday is it going to be in HD?

I am going to be at a buddies and wanted to know what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12977633
> 
> 
> Fox Sports South in HD on TWC?
> 
> UNC @ FSU is at 2pm Sunday is it going to be in HD?
> 
> I am going to be at a buddies and wanted to know what to expect.
> 
> Thanks.



College hoops in HD on Channel 291!


A number of ACC and Pac-10 college basketball games will be available in High Definition this season! These games will be produced by Fox Sports Net HD and will be shown on Digital Cable Channel 291 (MOJO) for all HD subscribers.


For more information about HDTV, click here!


Jan. 31 10:30 PM Arizona at Southern California

Feb. 3 2:00 PM North Carolina at Florida State


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

Yesterday I noticed that TWC added three new HD channels: HDTV-HD (ch 277), FoodNetwork-HD (ch 278), and NationalGeographic-HD (ch 279). I'm not sure if this is common knowledge already, but I just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN* /forum/post/12980526
> 
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that TWC added three new HD channels: HDTV-HD (ch 277), FoodNetwork-HD (ch 278), and NationalGeographic-HD (ch 279). I'm not sure if this is common knowledge already, but I just wanted to let everyone know.




Thanks for letting us know but they were actually added over a month ago back on December 21.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12948374
> 
> 
> Says the nube with 11 post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of forums out there; find one you like. If you can't find one, create your own. This forum has finally got to the point where anything Raleigh\\HD is relevant even if it is SAT, Cable, OTA or local stations doing HD over the internet (WRAL, WHEN??).
> 
> This thread can be dead for days and weeks as it exist now. Dividing it up would kill it and is NOT an option. You will find if you have a question or some interesting observation, you will find plenty of replies here. Sifting thru old post is always a chore. You will find though if politely asked even old tired questions get re-answered.



you are just wrong..

so be it..


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12981519
> 
> 
> you are just wrong..
> 
> so be it..



lol, how can an opinion be wrong?


I agree, there is ZERO reason to split it up, it's not that active. Even when I have cable, I want to hear about OTA, D*, FIOS, etc. This is the one stop shop for all of that. By having it all together, then I won't miss out on the fact that something cool and new is happening in the Raleigh area, that might make me want to switch from whatever choice I currently have.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/12981731
> 
> 
> lol, how can an opinion be wrong?
> 
> 
> I agree, there is ZERO reason to split it up, it's not that active. Even when I have cable, I want to hear about OTA, D*, FIOS, etc. This is the one stop shop for all of that. By having it all together, then I won't miss out on the fact that something cool and new is happening in the Raleigh area, that might make me want to switch from whatever choice I currently have.



OK, you are wrong also


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

WRAL's home page is saying (up top) that they are carrying tomorrow night's State v. Duke game in HD. My guide for DTV does not verify this. I give props to the WRAL web site. Cable? OTA? Sat? Only cable (SPIT!)?


What intrigues me is this. Does this finally mean a breakthrough with Raycom (or whatever it is this week) or is WRAL re-broadcasting someone else's shot (Fox maybe?)? I know the ACC has a long-term contract with JP/Raycom so I'm sure WRAL is broadcasting a Raycom feed.


Is this a hopeful sign of things to come or just one of those "proof of concept" Things like they did once last year (like HD needs proof of concept on ACC basketball LMFAO!!!)?


Anybody know *for sure*?


Thanks,

bob in wilson


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12946264
> 
> 
> dont get your panties in a wad..
> 
> who cares if OTA users dont complain,,I just said it would be more ease of use...
> 
> get over yourself,,



I think you need to. As a new poster it's pretty arrogant to go into a thread that's been working fine for _7 years_ and attempt to dictate how it should operate, just because you can't be bothered to use the search function or read another thread which is more relevant.


If you want only specific information about TWC in Raleigh read the TWC thread in the HD programming forum as I said. If you want to know about the general state of HD and get answers from network engineers about transmissions across all forms of broadcasting in the Raleigh area, this is the thread to post them in.


Splitting it is just going to make direct feedback to those engineers from WRAL, NBC etc harder to see for us and them.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/12982619
> 
> 
> WRAL's home page is saying (up top) that they are carrying tomorrow night's State v. Duke game in HD. My guide for DTV does not verify this. I give props to the WRAL web site. Cable? OTA? Sat? Only cable (SPIT!)?
> 
> 
> What intrigues me is this. Does this finally mean a breakthrough with Raycom (or whatever it is this week) or is WRAL re-broadcasting someone else's shot (Fox maybe?)? I know the ACC has a long-term contract with JP/Raycom so I'm sure WRAL is broadcasting a Raycom feed.
> 
> 
> Is this a hopeful sign of things to come or just one of those "proof of concept" Things like they did once last year (like HD needs proof of concept on ACC basketball LMFAO!!!)?
> 
> 
> Anybody know *for sure*?



This is supposed to be one of four (I believe 4) Raycom HD productions this season. They will be covering the ACC Tourney in HD again this year, but only managed these handful of regular season games.


Here's a link to the AVS thread about this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...asketball+2008


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/12983407
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be one of four (I believe 4) Raycom HD productions this season. They will be covering the ACC Tourney in HD again this year, but only managed these handful of regular season games.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the AVS thread about this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...asketball+2008



If it is HD and is done in a similar manner to last year's ACC tournament, expect the PQ to be outstanding. I really dislike Raycom for a number of reasons, but I think they did HD right last year. I hope they do the same this year.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/12983407
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be one of four (I believe 4) Raycom HD productions this season. They will be covering the ACC Tourney in HD again this year, but only managed these handful of regular season games.
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the AVS thread about this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...asketball+2008



Actually the game will be on ESPN2 HD for the country, may well be a collaborative effort with Raycom announcers over the ESPN2 video rather than a totally seperate video feed.(???) I am not sure how we will determine whether it is different cameras for Raycom HD or not.


Bob


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/12981519
> 
> 
> you are just wrong..
> 
> so be it..



Posg can attest that I am never wrong.


----------



## prophecyc2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/12987663
> 
> 
> Actually the game will be on ESPN2 HD for the country, may well be a collaborative effort with Raycom announcers over the ESPN2 video rather than a totally seperate video feed.(???) I am not sure how we will determine whether it is different cameras for Raycom HD or not.
> 
> 
> Bob



If it is Raycom it will be on WRAL and ESPN2 will be blacked out with another broadcast of something on at the same time.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/12989965
> 
> 
> Posg can attest that I am never wrong.



You may have been wrong about Universal HD. It does seem to be evolving into a reasonably decent channel. At least they dumped Knight Rider.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/12995580
> 
> 
> You may have been wrong about Universal HD. It does seem to be evolving into a reasonably decent channel. At least they dumped Knight Rider.



I concede that. It is infinitely better than TBS and TNT for my taste. Expect to see them bring Kit back for another lap when the Knight Rider movie hits theaters.


----------



## ENDContra

^^Ummmm, Ive got to disagree on Universal. Sure, they are reshowing some quality shows (BSG, FNL, Jericho), but commercials during movies, cropped movies, and a perma-bug? Thats DEvolving. They havent started editing movies for content yet, but it could still happen...


^Knight Rider movie is a TV movie. I imagine the only Knight Rider that might show up will be that same movie and the series if it does get picked up.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/12982848
> 
> 
> I think you need to. As a new poster it's pretty arrogant to go into a thread that's been working fine for _7 years_ and attempt to dictate how it should operate, just because you can't be bothered to use the search function or read another thread which is more relevant.
> 
> 
> If you want only specific information about TWC in Raleigh read the TWC thread in the HD programming forum as I said. If you want to know about the general state of HD and get answers from network engineers about transmissions across all forms of broadcasting in the Raleigh area, this is the thread to post them in.
> 
> 
> Splitting it is just going to make direct feedback to those engineers from WRAL, NBC etc harder to see for us and them.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/12999063
> 
> 
> ^Knight Rider movie is a TV movie. I imagine the only Knight Rider that might show up will be that same movie and the series if it does get picked up.



He was talking about the original Knight Rider show from the 1980s...


----------



## dslate69

 http://www.knightridermovie.com/ 

Yea, it is a tv movie and yes it will end up on Universal some time.

Too bad with all of universals back catalog they don't make a push for a premium movie channel that ONLY plays premium movies. The only way they were justified in having a channel up to this point was that there was no USA-HD or SciFi-HD. The last thing we need is another OLD rerun channel, even if it is HD.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/13000338



Yep, that sort of attitude will help you in the future.


----------



## longtimewolf

my friend just got a new HDTV...TWC gave her a SA 8240PVR. should we take that back and get the 8300PVR?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longtimewolf* /forum/post/13004196
> 
> 
> my friend just got a new HDTV...TWC gave her a SA 8240PVR. should we take that back and get the 8300PVR?



That's interesting. I've never heard of the 8240 being used around here before. I didn't even realize that model existed.


edit: I just looked that up at SA and the only physical difference I can see is that it doesn't have the front AV inputs, which never worked anyway. The only difference I can see in the literature is that it doesn't mention eSATA even though it has a port for it.


Did she get the HD version or the SD version? I'm wondering if this is going to be the model they use for non-HD customers from now on.


another edit: according to the blurb _"Our Explorer® 8240™ Series Digital Only DVR will only tune digital channels and cannot support analog channel signals."_


So does that mean Raleigh has gone 100% digital now?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/13004387
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I've never heard of the 8240 being used around here before. I didn't even realize that model existed.
> 
> 
> edit: I just looked that up at SA and the only physical difference I can see is that it doesn't have the front AV inputs, which never worked anyway. The only difference I can see in the literature is that it doesn't mention eSATA even though it has a port for it.
> 
> 
> Did she get the HD version or the SD version? I'm wondering if this is going to be the model they use for non-HD customers from now on.
> 
> 
> another edit: according to the blurb _"Our Explorer® 8240 Series Digital Only DVR will only tune digital channels and cannot support analog channel signals."_
> 
> 
> So does that mean Raleigh has gone 100% digital now?



Raleigh is not 100% digital yet. If it was, no SDTV will work without a digital converter. There might be student protests at North Carolina State University in Raleigh if TWC went 100% digital because there are many students in dorms with analog only TVs. All that having an 8240 series DVR working means is that every analog channel is simulcast in digital. And no, you do not want to try to trade it in unless it is broken. If TWC is handing out 8240s, there is no reason that the missing analog circuitry that is present in the 8300 series will help you at all. Maybe the removal of the analog circuitry may help it be cooler than the 8300HDC, which seems to be a product that was rushed out the door and overheats many times like a Netgear WGR614 or an XBox 360. Maybe the 8300HDC needs a ring of green LEDs that turn red when it fails







.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/13005512
> 
> 
> All that having an 8240 series DVR working means is that every analog channel is simulcast in digital.



That's what I'm talking about, it got lost in translation. Previously they only had about 3/4 digital and some analog thrown in. That was one of DirecTV's main boasting points - "All Digital, not like cable".


So somewhere along the line they must have recently added those missing simulcast channels. That may be why I noticed a slight improvement on ABC Family. I can't say I've noticed it anywhere else though.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/13004387
> 
> 
> So does that mean Raleigh has gone 100% digital now?



TWC is still providing analog, but I think they are simulcasting any of that as digital. So while they aren't 100% digital, I guess they can provide a box that only does digital tuning without any impact to the customer.


----------



## modforce

Sorry to jump in here just giving and update. Got my antenna in about a week from WRAL nice antenna and they give you the one that you ask for. Thanks for the heads up on them.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/13007242
> 
> 
> TWC is still providing analog, but I think they are simulcasting any of that as digital. So while they aren't 100% digital, I guess they can provide a box that only does digital tuning without any impact to the customer.



What I'm saying is that they finally have a 100% digital service available now. Before the "digital package" used to be a mix of analog and digital channels because they didn't simulcast some of them.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modforce* /forum/post/13010563
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in here just giving and update. Got my antenna in about a week from WRAL nice antenna and they give you the one that you ask for. Thanks for the heads up on them.



I actually just got mine today too. It works really well. The problem I am having though is that everything comes in fine no matter what position except the 4.x and 47.x channels. I can get one perfectly clear without sound or video hiccups one direction, and the other fine in another. I am going to have to research the thread and see where people say the Ion channels are coming from, and where the PBS channels are coming from. I think PBS is Wake Forest, and I vaguely remember someone saying Greensboro for the Ion channels. I was trying to avoid pointing it at my neighbors house...but maybe that will be the best way to get both signals bounced back to it? Going to experiment tomorrow.


----------



## Scooper

47.1 is up east of Louisburg, and 4.x is out at Chapel Hill. Both of these are co-located with their analog antenna. Another PBS is out of Roanoke Rapids, and there is another out towards Greenville. Ain't nothing in Wake Forest transmitter-wise - it's all out east of Garner or in the locations previously mentioned.


As far as receiving all stations - without extra antennas / a rotator - it ain't happening from your location. It IS possible to get them, just not so you can leave one antenna in one location.


----------



## vicw

Watching SD content on the WRAL HD channel, via Dish Sat, I'm occasionaly seeing slowly scrolling upward bands of light and dark areas, especially noticeable when the video material is rather dark.


This kind of problem is usually caused by poor DC regulation on equipment somewhere in the chain, with the errant 60hz AC riding over DC and beating against the 29.xx screen refresh rate.


I haven't seen it on any other channels, so far, and it appears only on some of WRAL's SD material. I'm really hoping it isn't anything on my end. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Scooper

I see it mostly on their SD upconverted feeds from other locations either from their field crews or from other stations. And I'm watching WRAL news HD via OTA.


----------



## vicw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/13015587
> 
> 
> I see it mostly on their SD upconverted feeds from other locations either from their field crews or from other stations. And I'm watching WRAL news HD via OTA.



Thanks for the feedback, Scooper. It does show up mostly on the news feeds, but I also noticed it last night on 48 Hours Mystery. I wonder if that one was a direct network feed, or if it was recorded and replayed locally.


I think I'll send them a note about the issue, since it appears it's generated at their end.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13012446
> 
> 
> I actually just got mine today too. It works really well. The problem I am having though is that everything comes in fine no matter what position except the 4.x and 47.x channels. I can get one perfectly clear without sound or video hiccups one direction, and the other fine in another. I am going to have to research the thread and see where people say the Ion channels are coming from, and where the PBS channels are coming from. I think PBS is Wake Forest, and I vaguely remember someone saying Greensboro for the Ion channels. I was trying to avoid pointing it at my neighbors house...but maybe that will be the best way to get both signals bounced back to it? Going to experiment tomorrow.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/13012931
> 
> 
> 47.1 is up east of Louisburg, and 4.x is out at Chapel Hill. Both of these are co-located with their analog antenna. Another PBS is out of Roanoke Rapids, and there is another out towards Greenville. Ain't nothing in Wake Forest transmitter-wise - it's all out east of Garner or in the locations previously mentioned.
> 
> 
> As far as receiving all stations - without extra antennas / a rotator - it ain't happening from your location. It IS possible to get them, just not so you can leave one antenna in one location.



Thanks for the info. I went to antennaweb.org and saw where I need to point. I went out and bought a 3 foot piece of galvanized pipe at Lowes and hammered it into the ground by our AC units and mounted the channel master to it. I aimed it at the Ion channels tower and then disconnected all the house coax jacks except for the two TVs (projector sitting idle until we get cable or D* again minus gaming and HTPC duties). Between the aiming, mounting, and disconnected the extra signal draws, all channels come in and never lose lock so we are happy campers.


On another note, does anyone know the reasoning behind why UNCHD is only prime time for OTA? Such a shame, because they show some good stuff during the day on there.


----------



## TexRob

I would also like to add, for any WRAL people lurking, that I think WRAL giving out antenna's is a very cool thing. I know they want more viewers, but they could just be smug and assume people will watch them regardless. They know they have to work for your viewership. It's a very nice service, and before this I liked WRAL and it is usually what we watch for news, and even moreso now. I grew up watching NBC, no matter where I was. It's one of those things that you do, because it's just what your parents did, or what you were used to (kind of like claiming you are a Republican or Democrat long before you actually know what either of those mean!) Between their technology, and care for the community, they have converted me.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv has Super Bowl up on channel 700 SD and 701 HD!


----------



## engineer760

I am fairly certain the head of ABC engineering indicated previously that WTVD would be doing local HD newscasts by end of 2007. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Philip T

I have just gotten my first HDTV and would appreciate any information you can give me about HDTV reception in Chapel Hill. I am wowed by the quality of the small amount of HDTV I have been able to see with my rabbit ears (snatches of WUNC, WRAL, WTVD). I know little about digital TV. I have read the past 40 pages or so of posts on this forum and have learned much but would appreciate some specific advice on how to proceed.


We don't watch much TV, but we do like to see WUNC (PBS), sports, and the local news occasionally. We've been getting by with rabbit ears on a 19 inch analog TV (WUNC reception is tolerable with WRAL and WTVD generally poor). I can't justify the cost of a standard cable or Sat package just to get ESPN. Although I have a bias against TWC, I could swallow that and spend $14/month for basic cable if that is the best option. With regard to possible OTA reception, I do not want to put up an outdoor antenna, but I do have a large open attic, without metal, with a window which faces the Garner antenna farm according to AntennaWeb. We live on the eastern slope of Chapel "Hill" looking out over University Mall about 100 feet above the Bolin Creek floodplain. With the exception of a large cedar tree about 150 feet away and several open pines somewhat beyond that, we have a clear view of the horizon toward the Garner farm through this attic window. If I move back from the window, I have a "view" of the Garner farm through the shingled roof surface without going through the cedar tree. I would need a cable run of 60-80 ft from attic to TV which can be done easily. I don't currently have a power outlet in the attic, but could add one if power is needed.


With regard to cable, is it true that if I buy the basic package from TWC ($14/month), in addition to analog channels 2-24, I also get all the digital (including HD) output associated with those channels, and I don't need a cable box to receive them? TWC did not advertise this when I called them. Is it true that the location of these channels changes? Will all transmission on cable be digital (including HD) when the switchover occurs next year? Will TWC do something to try to charge more for this or otherwise screw the consumer when this happens? Is there any downside to the basic cable option other than it is $14/month and requires dealing with TWC?


With regard to OTA (which in principle is more appealing to me), I would like to be able to receive WUNC, WTVD, WRAL, and WRAZ in HD at a minimum and an NBC affiliate if possible. According to AntennaWeb, when I enter my location for an outdoor antenna with no obstructions, the analog and digital versions of all these channels (except WRAL analog) are in the yellow zone. For an outdoor antenna with obstructions (?cedar tree), WUNC-DT is in the yellow, WTVD-DT, WRAL-DT, and WRAZ-DT are in the green, and the analog channels are in the red. If I do go OTA, do I need to get the analog stations at all, that is, is there any content on analog channels which is not simultaneously broadcast on the digital stations?


Do you have any suggestions for how to proceed? I don't want to buy a bunch of stuff that doesn't work. Is it worth trying the OTA option or is this doomed to failure? I am aware from this forum that WRAL will send me a free antenna (Is this still true, and if I request one, should I specify antenna type or let them select one based upon my situation?). I presume that this would be a directional (probably UHF?) antenna which I could try in my attic. My impression from the forum is that even if I could receive these stations, I would either need an antenna rotater or a second antenna with a switch to get WUNC which comes from another direction.


I would appreciate any feedback on the choice between cable and OTA, and any specific antenna/wiring/amplification recommendations.


Thanks in advance,


Philip


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip T* /forum/post/13024095
> 
> 
> I have just gotten my first HDTV and would appreciate any information you can give me about HDTV reception in Chapel Hill. I am wowed by the quality of the small amount of HDTV I have been able to see with my rabbit ears (snatches of WUNC, WRAL, WTVD). I know little about digital TV. I have read the past 40 pages or so of posts on this forum and have learned much but would appreciate some specific advice on how to proceed.
> 
> 
> We don't watch much TV, but we do like to see WUNC (PBS), sports, and the local news occasionally. We've been getting by with rabbit ears on a 19 inch analog TV (WUNC reception is tolerable with WRAL and WTVD generally poor). I can't justify the cost of a standard cable or Sat package just to get ESPN. Although I have a bias against TWC, I could swallow that and spend $14/month for basic cable if that is the best option. With regard to possible OTA reception, I do not want to put up an outdoor antenna, but I do have a large open attic, without metal, with a window which faces the Garner antenna farm according to AntennaWeb. We live on the eastern slope of Chapel "Hill" looking out over University Mall about 100 feet above the Bolin Creek floodplain. With the exception of a large cedar tree about 150 feet away and several open pines somewhat beyond that, we have a clear view of the horizon toward the Garner farm through this attic window. If I move back from the window, I have a "view" of the Garner farm through the shingled roof surface without going through the cedar tree. I would need a cable run of 60-80 ft from attic to TV which can be done easily. I don't currently have a power outlet in the attic, but could add one if power is needed.
> 
> 
> With regard to cable, is it true that if I buy the basic package from TWC ($14/month), in addition to analog channels 2-24, I also get all the digital (including HD) output associated with those channels, and I don't need a cable box to receive them? TWC did not advertise this when I called them. Is it true that the location of these channels changes? Will all transmission on cable be digital (including HD) when the switchover occurs next year? Will TWC do something to try to charge more for this or otherwise screw the consumer when this happens? Is there any downside to the basic cable option other than it is $14/month and requires dealing with TWC?
> 
> 
> With regard to OTA (which in principle is more appealing to me), I would like to be able to receive WUNC, WTVD, WRAL, and WRAZ in HD at a minimum and an NBC affiliate if possible. According to AntennaWeb, when I enter my location for an outdoor antenna with no obstructions, the analog and digital versions of all these channels (except WRAL analog) are in the yellow zone. For an outdoor antenna with obstructions (?cedar tree), WUNC-DT is in the yellow, WTVD-DT, WRAL-DT, and WRAZ-DT are in the green, and the analog channels are in the red. If I do go OTA, do I need to get the analog stations at all, that is, is there any content on analog channels which is not simultaneously broadcast on the digital stations?
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for how to proceed? I don't want to buy a bunch of stuff that doesn't work. Is it worth trying the OTA option or is this doomed to failure? I am aware from this forum that WRAL will send me a free antenna (Is this still true, and if I request one, should I specify antenna type or let them select one based upon my situation?). I presume that this would be a directional (probably UHF?) antenna which I could try in my attic. My impression from the forum is that even if I could receive these stations, I would either need an antenna rotater or a second antenna with a switch to get WUNC which comes from another direction.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback on the choice between cable and OTA, and any specific antenna/wiring/amplification recommendations.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Philip



I would be surprised if you were not able to get all the channels you listed with an antenna in your attic. NBC, Fox, ABC, CBS take very little, and at your range, you should have no problem. I also don't forsee any real problems with UNC (PBS) or the Ion channels, you are in a good spot.


I do not believe you will get the HD channels for the locals with the $14 TWC, but I may be wrong.


As for OTA, go to WRAL and submit a request for a free antenna. You'll just need to send the form on their site + a copy of your TV receipt, and you should get an antenna shortly. Mine did not take nearly as long as they said it would. I think it came in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip T* /forum/post/13024095
> 
> 
> With regard to cable, is it true that if I buy the basic package from TWC ($14/month), in addition to analog channels 2-24, I also get all the digital (including HD) output associated with those channels, and I don't need a cable box to receive them?



Yes, you should be able to receive them as long as you have a QAM tuner. You don't need to rent a box from TWC.


Here is a list of channels in Durham. Chapel Hill is similar.
Unencrypted Digital TV Channels in Durham, NC 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip T* /forum/post/13024095
> 
> 
> Is it true that the location of these channels changes?



If they ever change (which rarely happens), you can just do an "auto scan" to find them again.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/13027663
> 
> 
> Yes, you should be able to receive them as long as you have a QAM tuner. You don't need to rent a box from TWC.
> 
> 
> If they ever change (which rarely happens), you can just do an "auto scan" to find them again.



Hi,


I have an HDTV with a QAM tuner. I can receive some unencrypted digital channels just fine, even with just the basic TW service. Here is my question.


I looked at the link you posted, but I was not able to decipher everything. Your list is for Durham and I live in Raleigh, so I don't know whether that changes things. Mainly I am concerned about HD channels. I am able to get the HD versions of CBS on 5.1, ABC on 11.1, and FOX on 50.1, but I can NOT figure out how to get PBS or NBC. I tried punching in 4.1 and 17.1, but nothing happens. I have rescanned a few times, but my TV does not seem to find those two HD channels. Is there some other way to get them?


Thanks in advance for any help,


Gregg


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13030658
> 
> 
> I am able to get the HD versions of CBS on 5.1, ABC on 11.1, and FOX on 50.1, but I can NOT figure out how to get PBS or NBC. I tried punching in 4.1 and 17.1, but nothing happens. I have rescanned a few times, but my TV does not seem to find those two HD channels.



For various reasons that I myself do not always understand, the QAM channels via Time Warner do not always carry with them the proper map-down information... so from time to time the local channels do not map down to where you would be looking, in this case your 4.1 and 17.1


If you have done a scan and added all found channels, you probably will find other channels with "strange" numbers. More than likely you have 4.1 and 17.1 in there somewhere, but they might be 92.5 or who knows what. Time Warner moves things around sometimes, and when the mapdown info is gone you have to re-find your channels every once in a while from what I've seen in other posts.


----------



## stevohdftmill

I am watching WTVD and WRAL from Fort Mill SC. I also can get WFMY in Greensboro and WITN in Greenville.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/13030977
> 
> 
> For various reasons that I myself do not always understand, the QAM channels via Time Warner do not always carry with them the proper map-down information... so from time to time the local channels do not map down to where you would be looking, in this case your 4.1 and 17.1
> 
> 
> If you have done a scan and added all found channels, you probably will find other channels with "strange" numbers. More than likely you have 4.1 and 17.1 in there somewhere, but they might be 92.5 or who knows what. Time Warner moves things around sometimes, and when the mapdown info is gone you have to re-find your channels every once in a while from what I've seen in other posts.



I looked through all of the channels, but I did not see any that looked like the HD versions of PBS and NBC. I found the SD versions, but not the HD versions. I'll keep trying, but the few times I've scanned for channels, I could not find those. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## TexRob

UNCHD, 4.2, the HD PBS channel only shows HD content from 8-11pm. It's very annoying. The rest of the time the channel displays a message saying that it will resume at 8pm.


And 17.1 is the HD channel, but most of the time you aren't going to be seeing HD content on it, or any of the HD channels for that matter. During prime time, you will likely see HD content, and maybe a soap opera during the day.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13033395
> 
> 
> UNCHD, 4.2, the HD PBS channel only shows HD content from 8-11pm. It's very annoying. The rest of the time the channel displays a message saying that it will resume at 8pm.



UNC-HD is 24/7 on TWC. The message only applies for OTA broadcasts.


----------



## Lee L

I have to admit, the UNC TV situation Sucks. Why should they take public money and donations (even some from me over the years), but only allow Cable viewers to get the signal all the time? I have also had issue recording This Old House over the past few years. IT seems like every year, they do a pledge drive and move it or mess with the guide data so I miss the last couple of episodes.


----------



## gstelmack

Anybody else have audio dropouts during the Cane's game last night on VsHD on Time Warner? I got some pixelation dropouts as well, but the audio just disappearing was regular, frequent, and annoying. I did not have that issue on other channels.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/13034540
> 
> 
> UNC-HD is 24/7 on TWC. The message only applies for OTA broadcasts.



I see, I thought Vbgregg was receiving his content OTA.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/13034876
> 
> 
> Anybody else have audio dropouts during the Cane's game last night on VsHD on Time Warner? I got some pixelation dropouts as well, but the audio just disappearing was regular, frequent, and annoying. I did not have that issue on other channels.



Audio dropouts often happen when I watch WEC WrekCage on Vs./Golf HD. I did not know about the Canes game, so I cannot comment on that instance.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/13034787
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the UNC TV situation Sucks. Why should they take public money and donations (even some from me over the years), but only allow Cable viewers to get the signal all the time? I have also had issue recording This Old House over the past few years. IT seems like every year, they do a pledge drive and move it or mess with the guide data so I miss the last couple of episodes.



One thing you have to remember is that there is roughly 19Mb/s available in an ATSC (over the air) frequency, and this is enough for 4 SD subchannels, or 1 HD subchannel and 1 SD subchannel (or one crappy HD subchannel, and 2 crappy SD subchannels, which is what they do). QAM, however, has room for twice as much (38Mb/s) of bandwidth. Hence, on TWC they can "have it all" and run the HD subchannel, plus all 4 SD subchannels at the same time. Over the air, they have to choose between the extra 2 SD channels, or the HD channel.


I like the fact that their pledge drives interrupt *only* 4-1, and not the HD channels.


I think their biggest problems are:


1) They try to do too much, and sacrifice HD quality by having the kids channel on 24/7. If they'd just turn that off from 8-11 and reallocate the bandwidth to the HD channel, the HD quality might not suck so badly.


2) Their antenna location pretty much guarantees it will be a pain in the neck for anybody in the RDU area to pick up WUNC at the same time as the commercial stations. Why, why, why can't they put their antenna near all the others!?!?!


BTW, is anybody here picking up the PBS digital feed directly from a non-comercial (eg, free and legal) satellite? Since I've got a dedicated tuner/antenna setup for PBS anyway, it isn't that much further to just get a DVB-S card and get the national HD PBS feed before WUNC downgrades it.


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/13036805
> 
> 
> One thing you have to remember is that there is roughly 19Mb/s available in an ATSC (over the air) frequency, and this is enough for 4 SD subchannels, or 1 HD subchannel and 1 SD subchannel (or one crappy HD subchannel, and 2 crappy SD subchannels, which is what they do). QAM, however, has room for twice as much (38Mb/s) of bandwidth. Hence, on TWC they can "have it all" and run the HD subchannel, plus all 4 SD subchannels at the same time. Over the air, they have to choose between the extra 2 SD channels, or the HD channel.
> 
> 
> I like the fact that their pledge drives interrupt *only* 4-1, and not the HD channels.
> 
> 
> I think their biggest problems are:
> 
> 
> 1) They try to do too much, and sacrifice HD quality by having the kids channel on 24/7. If they'd just turn that off from 8-11 and reallocate the bandwidth to the HD channel, the HD quality might not suck so badly.
> 
> 
> 2) Their antenna location pretty much guarantees it will be a pain in the neck for anybody in the RDU area to pick up WUNC at the same time as the commercial stations. Why, why, why can't they put their antenna near all the others!?!?!
> 
> 
> BTW, is anybody here picking up the PBS digital feed directly from a non-comercial (eg, free and legal) satellite? Since I've got a dedicated tuner/antenna setup for PBS anyway, it isn't that much further to just get a DVB-S card and get the national HD PBS feed before WUNC downgrades it.
> 
> 
> Drew



There probably is no national PBS feed. Schedules vary from state to state. I found out the hard way when trying to find out the time that the "Christmas in Belmont" concert where my brother was playing a marimba was going to be broadcast on PBS. WUNC only had it in HD at one time and never broadcast it in SD. Other PBS stations in other states had it in HD and/or SD at different times.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13035196
> 
> 
> I see, I thought Vbgregg was receiving his content OTA.



I have a TV with a QAM tuner and I have TW cable with just the basic service. I have no TW cable box -- my cable is connected directly to my TV's RF input. With this set-up, I can get some unencrypted HD channels, but I can NOT get HD versions of PBS or NBC over the cable. For example, if I am currently watching CBS (5.1) and I punch the buttons for NBC (17.1) on my TV's remote, it just leaves me on 5.1 (and the same for 4.1). I can get 17.1 (and 4.1) over the air if I connect my antenna, but I was hoping to get it over the basic cable since I have a QAM tuner.


CAN ANYONE IN RALEIGH get 17.1 or 4.1 with a QAM tuner and basic TW cable plugged directly into the TV (i.e. no cable box)? If so, then maybe it's my TV. That is part of what I am trying to figure out. I have rescanned a bunch of times and I have tried to input the channel number directly, but it never works.


Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## Anborn

I'm in Raleigh (near the art museum)... and only pay for RR service through TW (no cabletv services at all). I can pickup on my cable coax connection (no box) foxhd (50-1), abchd(11-1), nbchd (17-1), cbshd (5-1), cwhd(22-1), and unchd(4-2). Using the Toshiba Regza 42HL67.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/13034876
> 
> 
> Anybody else have audio dropouts during the Cane's game last night on VsHD on Time Warner? I got some pixelation dropouts as well, but the audio just disappearing was regular, frequent, and annoying. I did not have that issue on other channels.



Yes...frequently. Annoys my children more than me, but a nuisance.


----------



## shpitz

anyone else watching the basketball game over QAM?


Raycom must be the most ghetto-ass company on the planet. took them 20 years to finally bring it in HD, now there is no commentary in the HD broadcast over QAM, only audio from the arena.


And to top it all it's only 2.0 .


They just can't anything right, lame...


EDIT: and finally after almost 10 minutes of no audio they switched the SD feed into their HD broadcast. make that 2x lame...


sheesh.


----------



## jspENC

Same thing out of New Bern. No commentary audio. They have not gone back to SD in New Bern yet.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13039240
> 
> 
> I have a TV with a QAM tuner and I have TW cable with just the basic service. I have no TW cable box -- my cable is connected directly to my TV's RF input. With this set-up, I can get some unencrypted HD channels, but I can NOT get HD versions of PBS or NBC over the cable. For example, if I am currently watching CBS (5.1) and I punch the buttons for NBC (17.1) on my TV's remote, it just leaves me on 5.1 (and the same for 4.1). I can get 17.1 (and 4.1) over the air if I connect my antenna, but I was hoping to get it over the basic cable since I have a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> CAN ANYONE IN RALEIGH get 17.1 or 4.1 with a QAM tuner and basic TW cable plugged directly into the TV (i.e. no cable box)? If so, then maybe it's my TV. That is part of what I am trying to figure out. I have rescanned a bunch of times and I have tried to input the channel number directly, but it never works.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



no problem here, did you try a rescan?


I had a philips DLP and now with vizio lcd and it works just fine over QAM.


----------



## jspENC

New Bern now has the HD feed with commentary for the game.


----------



## jamieh1

Got audio in New Bern now on HD version, getting some break ups in the last minute or 2.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13030658
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an HDTV with a QAM tuner. I can receive some unencrypted digital channels just fine, even with just the basic TW service. Here is my question.
> 
> 
> I looked at the link you posted, but I was not able to decipher everything. Your list is for Durham and I live in Raleigh, so I don't know whether that changes things. Mainly I am concerned about HD channels. I am able to get the HD versions of CBS on 5.1, ABC on 11.1, and FOX on 50.1, but I can NOT figure out how to get PBS or NBC. I tried punching in 4.1 and 17.1, but nothing happens. I have rescanned a few times, but my TV does not seem to find those two HD channels. Is there some other way to get them?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> 
> Gregg



also FYI, 4.1 is the regular SD channel. the PBS HD channel is on 4.2 .


----------



## halljb

I can't believe WRAL chose SD with Billy Packer over HD with crowd noise and blissful silence from the booth.


----------



## jspENC

WRAL needs to phone Raycom. New Bern engineer did and it's all good now.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/13040208
> 
> 
> Same thing out of New Bern. No commentary audio. They have not gone back to SD in New Bern yet.



Finally after about 20 minutes into the broadcast they solved their issue with the commentary audio.


But the broadcast is still only 2.0 . I guess they still use 8-track over there @ Raycom, 3x lame...


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/13034876
> 
> 
> Anybody else have audio dropouts during the Cane's game last night on VsHD on Time Warner? I got some pixelation dropouts as well, but the audio just disappearing was regular, frequent, and annoying. I did not have that issue on other channels.



It's common on the station. Whenever I watch any of their NHL broadcasts there's lots of break ups, pixelation and audio dropouts. Not sure what end it's on, but it's always there.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13039240
> 
> 
> the buttons for NBC (17.1) on my TV's remote, it just leaves me on 5.1 (and the same for 4.1)



What happens when you tune to the "real" channels (90.2 for PBS-HD, and 111.2 for NBC17-HD)? Does your TV allow this? Does it have a way to measure signal strength?

How does the strength on those channels compare to one you can get, like WRAL?


There are 2 possibilities I can think of without any other information:


- PBS and NBC are among the weakest QAM channels I get, and if/when cables are loose (or when I had an old VCR between the wall and the TV) I could not get NBC and could barely get PBS while everything else came in fine. Try checking your cabling, and rescanning after removing any splitters, surge protectors, old VCRs, etc, and using the shortest, best quality cable you've got. If that still doesn't help, try adding an amplifier.


- TWC is notorious for botching the metadata which does the "real" channel (90.2) to "virtual" channel (4.2) mapping for QAM (I think this is called the Cable Virtual Channel Table). Their own boxes remap channels differently so they don't notice/care when this is messed up. They screwed up 113 (Fox/ABC) for the better part of a year. This tends to confuse new TVs, but it also tends to be a region wide problem. So since other people can get the channels with no problem, I'd be surprised if this was it.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/13038324
> 
> 
> There probably is no national PBS feed. Schedules vary from state to state. I found out the hard way when trying to find out the time that the "Christmas in Belmont" concert where my brother was playing a marimba was going to be broadcast on PBS. WUNC only had it in HD at one time and never broadcast it in SD. Other PBS stations in other states had it in HD and/or SD at different times.



I think there is a national feed, in the sense that the local stations record and rebroadcast a mix of national programs and local material on their own schedule (and not live, like, say, NBC would do). According to the LyngSat site, there is an unencrypted PBS-HD and PBS-X-East on AMC3 ku band. This makes me wish I hadn't stupidly discarded the old satellite dish that was bolted to our deck when we moved in 5 years ago. Ah well, yet another in a long list of projects for rainy day and a different AVS forum thread










Drew


----------



## rollcage

I get audio dropouts and digital blocking on all VS HD programming. Even the NHL All Star game. I've been tempted to call TWC (Raleigh) to complain, but I'm afraid they'll try to "upgrade" me to a Navigator DVR.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/13042971
> 
> 
> I get audio dropouts and digital blocking on all VS HD programming. Even the NHL All Star game. I've been tempted to call TWC (Raleigh) to complain, but I'm afraid they'll try to "upgrade" me to a Navigator DVR.



This was on my Navigator DVR, so that won't help them


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/12859011
> 
> 
> I would not say that "Compression Sux", but that overcompression sucks. Uncompressed 1920x1080 at 30 interlaced frames per second would take up around 178 megabytes per second. Normal MPEG-2 compression without overcompression slims that down to a little less than 20 megabytes per second. Since a 256QAM channel carries a little over 39 megabytes per second, two good-quality HD channels should fit into one 256QAM channel without recompression. Uncompressed HD is only feasible from a PlayStation 3, XBox 360, an HD camera, or your computer. It is infeasible for broadcasting and would take up much more spectrum than NTSC does, which contradicts a goal for HD: clearing up radio spectrum to create an emergency services only band and to auction off the remaining spectrum for cash. The current spectrum used by emergency services, the radio dispatch band, is overloaded with Nextel users because it started as a radio dispatch service, not a cell phone service. This is causing radio dispatch dead zones where the police, ambulances, or firefighters in these zones cannot use their radios or be contacted due to interference from Nextel. Therefore, without compression, HDTV would have been stillborn.
> 
> 
> Now, those channels get around 13 megabytes per second on average in that overcompressed bundle. My advice is that if you want them to take that little amount of throughput per channel, move to MPEG-4 Part 10 a.k.a. H.264 or VC-1 first (Yes, the 8550HD supports VC-1 as well as H.264. By the way, the 8550HDC got renamed as the 8550HD.).



I am sorry that I reported that the 8550HDC got renamed the 8550HD. Apparently, the 8550HD box is a non-US model that uses integrated security. It turns out that the renaming never happened. Cisco just only put up the 8550HD spec sheet without putting up the 8550HDC spec sheet.


In a related note, the 8552HDC, 8542HDC, and the 8540HDC got announced. You can find their spec sheets on this page on Cisco's website.


Also, this is not the first mistake caught in this post. There is a mistake where I swapped "megabytes" for "megabits" everywhere except on the 178MB/s figure for uncompressed video.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/13044512
> 
> 
> In a related note, the 8552HDC, 8542HDC, and the 8540HDC got announced. You can find their spec sheets on this page on Cisco's website.



that's an ugly ugly box. And it still has a 160GB drive as standard. So even the new hardware is a step backwards. In the promised age of 100 channels of TWC HD, that capacity is going to be useless.


----------



## EricRobins

I have an HD set with an integrated QAM tuner. I am considering TWC's lifeline service in Raleigh. I think they call it "basic" for about $15/month.


What channels can I expect to get in the clear? Is it true that TWC is legally obligated to provide all OTA channels in the clear? Where can I find these w/ my QAM tuner? I know that many cable systems purposely put some of the "in the clear" stations at frequencies that most consumer grade QAM tuners cannot reach (effectively forcing people to pay extra for these "free" stations). Does TWC do this?


Does TWC move these stations around periodically?


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/13046837
> 
> 
> I have an HD set with an integrated QAM tuner. I am considering TWC's lifeline service in Raleigh. I think they call it "basic" for about $15/month.
> 
> 
> What channels can I expect to get in the clear? Is it true that TWC is legally obligated to provide all OTA channels in the clear? Where can I find these w/ my QAM tuner? I know that many cable systems purposely put some of the "in the clear" stations at frequencies that most consumer grade QAM tuners cannot reach (effectively forcing people to pay extra for these "free" stations). Does TWC do this?



You'll get all the local channels you would get OTA plus WUNC-HD 24/7 rather than just at night, which is when they transmit it OTA.



> Quote:
> Does TWC move these stations around periodically?



Not really, although there was a period when TWC didn't send digital data for channel re-mapping for WTVD and WRAZ. That seems to be OK now though.


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/13042794
> 
> 
> What happens when you tune to the "real" channels (90.2 for PBS-HD, and 111.2 for NBC17-HD)? Does your TV allow this? Does it have a way to measure signal strength?
> 
> How does the strength on those channels compare to one you can get, like WRAL?
> 
> 
> There are 2 possibilities I can think of without any other information:
> 
> 
> - PBS and NBC are among the weakest QAM channels I get, and if/when cables are loose (or when I had an old VCR between the wall and the TV) I could not get NBC and could barely get PBS while everything else came in fine. Try checking your cabling, and rescanning after removing any splitters, surge protectors, old VCRs, etc, and using the shortest, best quality cable you've got. If that still doesn't help, try adding an amplifier.
> 
> 
> - TWC is notorious for botching the metadata which does the "real" channel (90.2) to "virtual" channel (4.2) mapping for QAM (I think this is called the Cable Virtual Channel Table). Their own boxes remap channels differently so they don't notice/care when this is messed up. They screwed up 113 (Fox/ABC) for the better part of a year. This tends to confuse new TVs, but it also tends to be a region wide problem. So since other people can get the channels with no problem, I'd be surprised if this was it.
> 
> 
> Drew



Hi Drew,


Thanks for the help. When I punch in 90.2 or 111.2 on my remote, nothing happens, so I can't get my TV (a Samsung LN-T4669F) to go to those channels. Thus, I don't know how to measure the strength of the signals on those channels, since I can't even get to those channels. I do have several splitters in the mix, plus I go through a DVR type unit before getting to the TV. On the other hand, I do have an amplifier. Should I try taking out as many splitters as possible to see if I can get these 2 channels to scan? Will this do me any good in the long run? Or will I have to choose between getting these signals or using the splitters to feed other TVs and the DVR?


Thanks again,


Gregg


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13051103
> 
> 
> Hi Drew,
> 
> Should I try taking out as many splitters as possible to see if I can get these 2 channels to scan?



I'd try taking everything out, and plugging the TV as directly into the cable feed as you can & rescan. Then, if you get PBS and NBC, gradually add stuff back and potentially re-arrange stuff so you've got fewer splitters, extra devices, etc, between the TV and the wall.


Good luck!


Drew


----------



## shpitz

is it just me or WB22 HD feed dropped dead?


both on QAM and OTA.


like larc919, i get nothing on 28.1 as well.


----------



## larc919

I'm not getting anything on QAM 22.1 or 28.1 either.


----------



## MattWarner

DirecTV has a slide up on their HD feed for 22 that states they know the channel is down. The SD (analog) feed is still there.


-Matt


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/12954804
> 
> 
> Funny, I often have to wade through cable posts to get to the OTA I care about. . I suppose we could ask a moderator to seperate them as they have done it in the past I beleive.
> 
> 
> .



no, they can just leave here what they have but rename this thread:

Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV OTA and then add two more:

Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Cable

Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Satellite


easy as pie...


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/13058563
> 
> 
> is it just me or WB22 HD feed dropped dead?
> 
> 
> both on QAM and OTA.
> 
> 
> like larc919, i get nothing on 28.1 as well.



When I checked using my family's rented 8300HD box, I am getting both 222 (22.1) and 228 (28.1) fine. It is possible that the trouble is fixed.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/13065199
> 
> 
> When I checked using my family's rented 8300HD box, I am getting both 222 (22.1) and 228 (28.1) fine. It is possible that the trouble is fixed.



Must have been a fairly short problem since I'm getting them both now too.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/13064951
> 
> 
> no, they can just leave here what they have but rename this thread:
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV OTA and then add two more:
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Cable
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Satellite
> 
> 
> easy as pie...



Is it really necessary to drag this discussion back out and beat it some more? I certainly sensed some consensus from the community here about the suggestion. I'm sorry that consensus doesn't meet with your satisfaction, but continuing to harass us about it isn't likely to change any minds.


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/13068619
> 
> 
> Is it really necessary to drag this discussion back out and beat it some more? I certainly sensed some consensus from the community here about the suggestion. I'm sorry that consensus doesn't meet with your satisfaction, but continuing to harass us about it isn't likely to change any minds.



I really don't see the harm in splitting up the thread. Lots of other markets have done it, some bigger, some smaller than this one. I guess it seems to work well for them.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/13068619
> 
> 
> Is it really necessary to drag this discussion back out and beat it some more? I certainly sensed some consensus from the community here about the suggestion. I'm sorry that consensus doesn't meet with your satisfaction, but continuing to harass us about it isn't likely to change any minds.



I was not going to say anything, because I have nothing good to say to him, but since you brought it up...


He posts here on Feb 1, then comes back 9 days later to make his next post. I personally care very little about the opinion of someone who comes that infrequently, and only has 15 posts, and almost all of those posts have been his personal crusade to get this thread split up.


If we are taking votes, my vote is to not split it. I care about OTA, cable, and satellite, regardless of which I have.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13069826
> 
> 
> I was not going to say anything, because I have nothing good to say to him, but since you brought it up...
> 
> 
> He posts here on Feb 1, then comes back 9 days later to make his next post. I personally care very little about the opinion of someone who comes that infrequently, and only has 15 posts, and almost all of those posts have been his personal crusade to get this thread split up.
> 
> 
> If we are taking votes, my vote is to not split it. I care about OTA, cable, and satellite, regardless of which I have.



+1


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/13064951
> 
> 
> no, they can just leave here what they have but rename this thread:
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV OTA and then add two more:
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Cable
> 
> Local HDTV Info and Reception > Raleigh, NC - HDTV Satellite
> 
> 
> easy as pie...



Isn't "Local HDTV....HDTV Satellite" a little contradictory ??? Not really too much "local" about satellite last time I checked.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13070155
> 
> 
> Isn't "Local HDTV....HDTV Satellite" a little contradictory ??? Not really too much "local" about satellite last time I checked.



LIL?


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13070155
> 
> 
> Isn't "Local HDTV....HDTV Satellite" a little contradictory ??? Not really too much "local" about satellite last time I checked.



Not exactly, when dealing with satellite locals. Your point is noted though, that it's one more reason not to split this up, it makes up such a small part of this thread.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13071273
> 
> 
> Not exactly, when dealing with satellite locals. Your point is noted though, that it's one more reason not to split this up, it makes up such a small part of this thread.



DirecTV offers 5 Raleigh HD locals. Dish has none. How much discussion is required ??????


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13071456
> 
> 
> DirecTV offers 5 Raleigh HD locals. Dish has none. How much discussion is required ??????



Would you care to revise that statement ?


Dish has CBS, ABC, NBC and FOX in HD as well as all of the analog channels.


----------



## jnv11

I feel that having all three in one place does aid in diagnosing problems. For example, if one service has a failure, having cable, OTA, and satellite users post can help us isolate the problem, and know which friends to call up or which bars to go to when there is a failure blocking reception of a local channel that is showing the big game.


----------



## halljb

I'm interested in all 3, so I would prefer having them in the same place. I agree that having a central thread helps in diagnosing problems too.


----------



## HDMe2

One could make the argument that there has been more confusion in this thread recently while discussing whether it should be split... than there has been confusion over the content otherwise.


If I was new to the thread, I would be much more distracted by that conversation than the OTA/satellite/cable actual information.


----------



## bigcementpond

It seems that there's a fairly low average post-per-day count, and following the individual topics isn't difficult. I feel like splitting up the thread would only make it more difficult for people who just want to check in and see what the latest area "talk" is. I also think a split would keep new questions from being answered as quickly. For the most part, the regulars can answer questions related to any of the proposed 3 topics. Greensboro's thread isn't split and I haven't seen any talk of doing such.


----------



## IamtheWolf

Don't split 'em is the vote here


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/13072302
> 
> 
> Would you care to revise that statement ?
> 
> 
> Dish has CBS, ABC, NBC and FOX in HD as well as all of the analog channels.



ooops.


----------



## abward

Another vote for do not split


----------



## Lee L

Since I was not clear before, I also would prefer it to stay the same.



Also, does anyone know if WRAL will be running the additional NCAA games on the subchannels this year like they have in the past?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13070155
> 
> 
> Isn't "Local HDTV....HDTV Satellite" a little contradictory ??? Not really too much "local" about satellite last time I checked.



and not too much "HD" about TWC last time I checked.


----------



## dslate69

I always thought of this thread as "HD options", "HD news" and of course plenty of "General HD gab" directed at those living in the Raleigh area.


But if we were to vote I say you get one vote for every post you have on any topic other than the split.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13075770
> 
> 
> ooops.



With all the misinformation you have posted about SATs in the past, why the "semi" retraction?

You must be getting soft in your old age.


----------



## Erik Garci

I vote for making a separate thread about splitting/not-splitting this thread.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/13077562
> 
> 
> I vote for making a separate thread about splitting/not-splitting this thread.



lol, seriously. You know, the more I look back at the past couple of days, I think SouthernJet could very well be baiting us. It had totally gone away, this discussion, and then he brought it all back up again. So, I will do my part and no longer post about this issue on this thread.


So, back on topic:


Another day, no changes









http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/pr...ngeUpdate.html 


I keep waiting to see something. I hear a lot of TWC markets getting Weather, CNN, and a few other mixed bag of HDs we don't have yet. Albany has been the big mover, and the Austin/San Antonio area has seen some adds too. Hopefully we will get another 2-5 HD channels soon.


----------



## shpitz

another option instead of splitting, is to start every reply with the content, i.e. 'HDTV OTA' and then a line-break and then the content.


oh, and I also don't think the split is needed.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13077594
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I keep waiting to see something. I hear a lot of TWC markets getting Weather, CNN, and a few other mixed bag of HDs we don't have yet. Albany has been the big mover, and the Austin/San Antonio area has seen some adds too. Hopefully we will get another 2-5 HD channels soon.



It has been quiet on the DISH front as well. Maybe a storm is a brewing or at least "higher than normal" humidity.


----------



## Scooper

Now I like shpitz's idea -


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/13078342
> 
> 
> another option instead of splitting, is to start every reply with the content, i.e. 'HDTV OTA' and then a line-break and then the content.



Or you could just write it in the "Title" of your post, like I did here.


----------



## dslate69

If this same guy walked into a restaurant and told them they had to stop serving a variety, he would politely be told to order or leave. Which is what I propose here.


If you all want to change the way you format a post, great more power to you. But forgive me if I just go on with business as usual before the complainer wondered in off the street and started telling us we need to do things his way.


----------



## EricRobins

Tried to follow the last suggested convention










I have asked this before, but would like to know if anyone else notices this LOCAL D* issue.


The 11 PM news on WRAL-HD via D* (mpeg4) has audio sync issues on both my HR20-100's, but OTA seems fine. Does anyone else notice lip sync problems on WRAL via D* or OTA?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/13078342
> 
> 
> another option instead of splitting, is to start every reply with the content, i.e. 'HDTV OTA' and then a line-break and then the content.
> 
> 
> oh, and I also don't think the split is needed.



It would be better if that was in the title field, not the body of the content. However, having HDTV in the title would be redundant. Therefore, something that affects TWC (like Navigator or the idiotic backhoe operator who failed to call and therefore dug up our internet and cable lines, giving us the term "backhoe fade") would have a title in this format: "TWC: rest of title here". Something about OTA would have the prefix "OTA:" Dish and DirecTV would have "E*:" and "D*:" prefixes respectively. We can come up with other prefixes as needed. We can use something like "D*, E*, and OTA:" for things that affect multiple methods, and an "ALL:" prefix to tell us when something that could affect us all, like WRAZ's "NC Most Wanted", which is produced and broadcast in HD, or the Durham Bulls broadcasts on one of WRAZ's SD subchannels.


Also, this convention could be expanded to handle things that could not be handled with split boards. For example, the TV tower is destroyed by an ice storm. (This happened to WRAL, according to Wikipedia's article on WRAL-TV ) If WKFT (now WUVC) did not rent out its tower to WRAL quickly, some of us would want to know if we needed to subscribe to cable (which WRAL has eiter a T3 or fiber connection to TWC because one antenna channel cannot hold all of the basketball games alongside some of the HD duplicates during the March Madness tournaments that show up on cable) or one of the satellite companies to get WRAL. Also, we need to know how to handle things that affect all TV watchers in this DMA, similar to the situation in Chicago when some idiot drove his van into WLS-TV (which is ABC's O&O affiliate and appears to be Chicago's uber-HD station there like WRAL and WRAZ are in this DMA. This idiot spent Christmas in jail being videoconferenced with a courtroom on closed circuit TV for a bond hearing. There is nothing like spending Christmas in the courtroom). I hope there is nobody here dumb enough to copycat this crime here.


EDIT: It seems that I was beaten to the punch by Erik Garci!


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/13079933
> 
> 
> Tried to follow the last suggested convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked this before, but would like to know if anyone else notices this LOCAL D* issue.
> 
> 
> The 11 PM news on WRAL-HD via D* (mpeg4) has audio sync issues on both my HR20-100's, but OTA seems fine. Does anyone else notice lip sync problems on WRAL via D* or OTA?



i haven't noticed any problems OTA. i very rarely watch D*'s mpeg4 WRAL. if i can remember, i will check the D* feed tonight and evaluate. i will note however, that discussions on the dbstalk.com forums indicate that others are seeing lip sync issues on some mpeg4 channels. i haven't really been reading those posts, because i haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## Lee L

I have issues with lip sync with my HR20 pretty regularly. Usually a pause/play or skip back will fix it as it is not in the actual broadcast. If it does not fix it maybe a call to DirecTV is in order.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/13079933
> 
> 
> Tried to follow the last suggested convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked this before, but would like to know if anyone else notices this LOCAL D* issue.
> 
> 
> The 11 PM news on WRAL-HD via D* (mpeg4) has audio sync issues on both my HR20-100's, but OTA seems fine. Does anyone else notice lip sync problems on WRAL via D* or OTA?



These are almost always receiver\\software specific. You will probably find others with the same problem in a D*\\HR20 forum as typically not everyone with your setup will have the problem but in order to have your problem they will need your setup. Hope that made sense.


----------



## VisionOn

in case this may have been missed (and because TWC have never announced it as far as I can see), HD Movies on Demand (502) is now available for all digital users. Previously it was part of the HD Suite which meant it was a pay on demand channel that you had to pay to receive.


Selection is pretty good, but largely irrelevant to me now since it took them so long to move it out of HD Suite that I converted to Netflix just to get decent widescreen quality.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/13081291
> 
> 
> i haven't noticed any problems OTA. i very rarely watch D*'s mpeg4 WRAL. if i can remember, i will check the D* feed tonight and evaluate. i will note however, that discussions on the dbstalk.com forums indicate that others are seeing lip sync issues on some mpeg4 channels. i haven't really been reading those posts, because i haven't noticed any problems.



i checked 11pm WRAL news broadcast last night. i didn't notice any lip sync issues on the OTA or D* MPEG4 feed.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


I can't figure out why I am having so much trouble getting the unscrambled HD channels on my QAM tuner. I live in Raleigh and have the basic TW service. I have never been able to get 17.x or 4.x via cable, though I can get them over the air. Someone suggested removing all of the splitters and other boxes on the way to my tuner, and also an amplifier was recommended. I did all those things and now it's worse. Now I also can't get 22.1 and 28.1 after rescanning. I only ended up with 5.x, 11.x, and 50.x this time. What am I doing wrong?


Gregg


----------



## pgs31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins* /forum/post/13046837
> 
> 
> I have an HD set with an integrated QAM tuner. I am considering TWC's lifeline service in Raleigh. I think they call it "basic" for about $15/month.
> 
> 
> What channels can I expect to get in the clear? Is it true that TWC is legally obligated to provide all OTA channels in the clear? Where can I find these w/ my QAM tuner? I know that many cable systems purposely put some of the "in the clear" stations at frequencies that most consumer grade QAM tuners cannot reach (effectively forcing people to pay extra for these "free" stations). Does TWC do this?
> 
> 
> Does TWC move these stations around periodically?



I have the basic as well. I thought TWC is either mandated or contractually obligated to make the same stations available to even basic customers that are transmitted OTA.


I called TWC, but got nowhere, since their only answer is to upsell to a more expensive package, which I dont want. I'm happy with the stations I get, I only want them in the HD that I could get OTA.


I get 4.x and 5.x, but no NBC, FOX, ABC stations etc.


Can anyone recommend how I can get the right answers from TWC rather than a sales pitch?


----------



## avsChris

Hi All,


In my never-ending quest to build a HTPC, I believe I'll need to outsource the antenna installation to someone more knowledgeable about these things. I live in Rougemont (north of Durham but still in Durham County) and wanted to know if any of you have any recommendations for antenna installers in my area.


Thanks and have a great day!


chris


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/13088273
> 
> 
> in case this may have been missed (and because TWC have never announced it as far as I can see), HD Movies on Demand (502) is now available for all digital users. Previously it was part of the HD Suite which meant it was a pay on demand channel that you had to pay to receive.



Thanks for the heads up. I get HD Movies On Demand now, and I don't even subscribe to a DIGIPIC package.


By the way, I tried to get HBO On Demand for free, since I already subscribe to HBO, but they told me I would have to pay $55 extra.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgs31* /forum/post/13095037
> 
> 
> I get 4.x and 5.x, but no NBC, FOX, ABC stations etc.



4.x and 5.x are on physical channels 85 and 90, while NBC is on 111 and FOX/ABC share 113.

I wonder if you either have a filter, or old/bad cabling, which is causing problems for the higher frequencies.


Heck, it might be worth it to subscribe for a short period of time to their HD service just to get your signal issues sorted out.


Drew


----------



## posg

From Time Warner's Raleigh Website:


February 14, 2008: HD Showcase On Demand, a free on demand channel featuring HD content from a variety of networks will be launching February 14 on channels 298/558. HD content from AMC and Music Choice will be available. Content from MOJO will be available on Friday, February 15 and content from other networks (Showtime, HDNet and more) will be available in the near future.


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/13068619
> 
> 
> Is it really necessary to drag this discussion back out and beat it some more? I certainly sensed some consensus from the community here about the suggestion. I'm sorry that consensus doesn't meet with your satisfaction, but continuing to harass us about it isn't likely to change any minds.



listen skippy;

I was answering LeeL's post..I hadnt said anything tillLee L brought it up..

You seem to be the one with agenda,

quite afew expressed a desire to have it separated..


get off your soapbox


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TexRob* /forum/post/13069826
> 
> 
> I was not going to say anything, because I have nothing good to say to him, but since you brought it up...
> 
> 
> He posts here on Feb 1, then comes back 9 days later to make his next post. I personally care very little about the opinion of someone who comes that infrequently, and only has 15 posts, and almost all of those posts have been his personal crusade to get this thread split up.
> 
> 
> If we are taking votes, my vote is to not split it. I care about OTA, cable, and satellite, regardless of which I have.



Oh so you subscribe to the Braniac philosophy that only suggestions from mega-posters count..some people have lives and dont sit on a forum all nite posting,,and I see you ignore the many posters who agree with me..


keep posting ..and posting...and posting ...and posting


----------



## larc919

I for one don't think the number of posts is ever as important as the content of the posts. Newbies are certainly as capable of coming up with good ideas as those who have been around for a while. And even somebody with 1,000 posts can come up with a crummy idea just as somebody with 17 posts can. Splitting this group up is a crummy idea no matter how many times the person who came up with it has posted.


----------



## TexRob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/13113407
> 
> 
> I for one don't think the number of posts is ever as important as the content of the posts. Newbies are certainly as capable of coming up with good ideas as those who have been around for a while. And even somebody with 1,000 posts can come up with a crummy idea just as somebody with 17 posts can. Splitting this group up is a crummy idea no matter how many times the person who came up with it has posted.



I agree completely. The only reason I mention the posts is not because I put less value on someone with less posts, but that when 100% of that persons post history is about a major forum change, then I have a problem with it.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/13113407
> 
> 
> I for one don't think the number of posts is ever as important as the content of the posts. Newbies are certainly as capable of coming up with good ideas as those who have been around for a while. And even somebody with 1,000 posts can come up with a crummy idea just as somebody with 17 posts can. Splitting this group up is a crummy idea no matter how many times the person who came up with it has posted.




Dead horse here... please stop beating me...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/13110016
> 
> 
> From Time Warner's Raleigh Website:
> 
> 
> February 14, 2008: HD Showcase On Demand, a free on demand channel featuring HD content from a variety of networks will be launching February 14 on channels 298/558. HD content from AMC and Music Choice will be available. Content from MOJO will be available on Friday, February 15 and content from other networks (Showtime, HDNet and more) will be available in the near future.



Anybody actually getting anything on this channel yet? All I get is a "Check back periodically for exciting Video on Demand programming" message.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/13117209
> 
> 
> Anybody actually getting anything on this channel yet? All I get is a "Check back periodically for exciting Video on Demand programming" message.



Yep, same here. Another example of TWC not being able to deliver on promised potential.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/13117209
> 
> 
> Anybody actually getting anything on this channel yet? All I get is a "Check back periodically for exciting Video on Demand programming" message.



Same here.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/13114745
> 
> 
> Dead horse here... please stop beating me...



OK, that was funny!


----------



## LazyTom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/13117209
> 
> 
> Anybody actually getting anything on this channel yet? All I get is a "Check back periodically for exciting Video on Demand programming" message.



Yes, I watched some stuff early yesterday morning. Slim Pickens however.



LT


----------



## jamieh1

Directv subs dont forget that Directv will have Nascar Hotpass in free preview Sunday,

HD and SD


STANDARD DEFINITION

==========================================================

790 TONY STEWART SD

791 DALE JR SD

792 JEFF GORDON SD

793 KEVIN HARVICK SD

794 FOX SD NATIONAL FEED WITH 13 DRIVERS SELECTABLE IN CAR AUDIO.


HIGH DEFINITION WITH HR20/HR21/H20/H21 SYSTEM

==========================================================

795 TONY STEWART HD

796 DALE JR HD

797 JEFF GORDON HD

798 KEVIN HARVICK HD

799 FOX HD NATIONAL FEED WITH 13 DRIVERS SELECTABLE IN CAR AUDIO


----------



## rjpbills

Hey all,


moving to Wake Forest area, just over into Franklin co actually, but the zip is 27587. Looking for your thoughts on best internet and HDTV service. Not sure we are going to get a home phone since its all cell now anyway, so not sure about DSL. Appreciate any feedback. The usual, high speed internet and HDTV (TWC v Direct v Dish). Thanks....


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/13130147
> 
> 
> Looking for your thoughts on best internet and HDTV service. Not sure we are going to get a home phone since its all cell now anyway, so not sure about DSL. Appreciate any feedback. The usual, high speed internet and HDTV (TWC v Direct v Dish). Thanks....



Opinions on HDTV may vary, but Internet via TWC is the only logical choice for high speed IMHO. Standard at 5Mb/sec (around 600KB in practice) beats any other affordable format.


----------



## jamieh1

Nascar Hotpass on Directv is now up in free preview,

HD 795-799

SD 790-794


FOX HD 799

FOX SD 794


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/13130147
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> moving to Wake Forest area, just over into Franklin co actually, but the zip is 27587. Looking for your thoughts on best internet and HDTV service. Not sure we are going to get a home phone since its all cell now anyway, so not sure about DSL. Appreciate any feedback. The usual, high speed internet and HDTV (TWC v Direct v Dish). Thanks....



Embarq has DSL with speeds up 5mb, with 10mb being introduced in some areas. Embarq is also a reseller of Dish.


----------



## vbgregg

Hi,


Earlier I asked why I could not get 4.x and 17.x through my QAM tuner over the basic TW cable. At the time, I could get 5.x, 11.x, 22.x, 28.x, and 50.x, but after rescanning I no longer get 22.x or 22.8. Things are getting worse! I tried rescanning several times, but now I only get 5.x, 11.x, and 50.x.


Someone suggested removing all the splitters and pass-thrus between the street and my HDTV. I tried this, but there was no improvement. Someone also suggested an amplifier, which I already had, so this was not the answer.


I think someone also mentioned that the problem could be bad or old coax cable. Well, if old cable could explain things, then it might be true in my case. I don't know how old it is, but it's at least 15 years old. Have improvements been made in coax cable, or do they somehow wear out, or are there just different quality levels and mine might be a low-end cable? I'm pretty sure it must be the cable originally provided by TW when the previous owners lived in our house. If a coax cable upgrade is a plausible possibility for a solution to my problem, what type of coax should I buy and where can I get it at a reasonable price? I don't mind running the cable myself, but I'm not sure where to buy it at a good price and what quality level to look for.


Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/13137691
> 
> 
> Opinions on HDTV may vary, but Internet via TWC is the only logical choice for high speed IMHO. Standard at 5Mb/sec (around 600KB in practice) beats any other affordable format.



I just switched from TWC to AT&T DSL. (I have directv for tv)

* It took $3 off per month

* $5 off per month for bundling with Directv

* $125 rebate for switching from cable internet

* faster speed (6mb download, 512k up)

* AND (my favorite part) it comes with espn360.com, which TWC does not.


I would definitely recommend it over roadrunner.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjpbills* /forum/post/13130147
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> moving to Wake Forest area, just over into Franklin co actually, but the zip is 27587. Looking for your thoughts on best internet and HDTV service. Not sure we are going to get a home phone since its all cell now anyway, so not sure about DSL. Appreciate any feedback. The usual, high speed internet and HDTV (TWC v Direct v Dish). Thanks....



There are two traditional phone companies in Wake Forest. One is Embarq, which is the result of Sprint spinning off its local phone business. The other is CT Communications, which just got bought out by Windstream.


I am the son of a former Sprint local land line customer. Sprint local service was bad. Occasionally, there were week long analog phone outages. Eventually, someone discovered that Sprint was taking money from the local phone division to boost its cell phone business, therefore leaving the landline division with not enough money to maintain its equipment. Hopefully, the spinoff will allow Embarq to finally generate enough money to start maintaing its analog landline equipment without having it taken to boost a wireless division. However, their DSL was rock-solid reliable. The possible downside of their DSL is that it is outsourced to EarthLink, which is a downside if you dislike the Church of Scientology (EarthLink was founded by Scientologists and still has Scientologtists at the upper management level). The thought of Scientologists running an ISP makes me scared. See Wikipedia's entry about Scientology and the Internet and either Operation Clambake or its mirror site for reasons I do not want a Scientologist to have any position in an ISP.


Road Runner is great for downloads and services that are not highly interactive like Web browsing and email, but is bad for highly interactive services like ssh (which is used to control a Unix, Linux, or Mac OS X-based computer in a secure manner) and gaming because of limitations on cable that prevent cable modems from listening to everything that is going on in the upstream channel, forcing cable to adopt a protocol that adds loads of latency to uploads. If you mainly do downloads, video over the Internet, or email, Road Runner is great. Gamers and SSH users should consider Road Runner only if there is something wrong with the local DSL or fiber to the premises service; like the above concerns regarding Embarq; the fact that BellSouth, my local phone company, allowed lottery spammers to reside on its network for so long that SORBS blacklisted it, causing many ISPs to start firewalling all emails from bellsouth.net to shut off the flood of spam; or that Verizon bought out MCI, which was the Internet's biggest spamhaus for many years, turning Verizon into a spamhaus.


I do not know anything about CT Communications other than it got bought out by Windstream Communications, and that it offers DSL.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/13139562
> 
> 
> I just switched from TWC to AT&T DSL. (I have directv for tv)
> 
> * It took $3 off per month
> 
> * $5 off per month for bundling with Directv
> 
> * $125 rebate for switching from cable internet
> 
> * faster speed (6mb download, 512k up)
> 
> * AND (my favorite part) it comes with espn360.com, which TWC does not.
> 
> 
> I would definitely recommend it over roadrunner.



There are problems with that. First, AT&T thankfully does not serve that area. See Wake Forest's newcomer information page to see that Embarq and CT Communications serves Wake Forest. If they did, you will have email troubles because many smaller ISPs use the SORBS blacklist, and AT&T/BellSouth's DSL email servers are listed in it, causing your email to be firewalled off. BellSouth was dumb enough to allow a bunch of lottery spammers to send spam through its email servers, causing them to get blacklisted by SORBS. Second, the rebate will not apply because this is a new customer, not an angry customer looking for a switch. Third, that 6Mb/second figure is only good for DSL Xtreme 6.0, which is not available in some areas, like my neighborhood. One person in my neighborhood found out the hard way that his landline was too far from the DSLAM (basically the DSL head end) to support 6Mb/second when he inquired about it. 3Mb/second is the max here for DSL. Fourth, I have read that DirecTV and Dish sell only HD Lite (which is HDTV that has been downsampled or compressed much more than what the codec was designed for). TWC has three HD lite channels (Food Network, HGTV, and National Geographic HD which are overcompressed), but the rest of the HD channels are true HDTV channels.


----------



## Scooper

Correction - Earthlink is no longer providing the ISP services for Embarq.



I've been a Sprint/Embarq DSL customer since it was first offered.


----------



## TexRob

So freaking typical. I write out this big email to TWC Raleigh, because if you try and call and talk to someone, they just want to sell you cable on the phone before hanging up. Email form is broken.


They are making it hard for me to go back to TWC. I love the bundles, but I am not signing back up for cable with no information on when they are adding more HD. TWC needs a gameplan, and it seems like they have none at all. They feel mom and pop, and DirecTV, DISH, FIOS have 1-12 month plans for new HD channels.


----------



## Lee L

Over the years, I found communication has always been TWC achilles heel. THey have improved their service by leaps and bounds, but they almost make it impossible to make a truly informed decision to use their service.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Retspin* /forum/post/13138350
> 
> 
> Embarq has DSL with speeds up 5mb, with 10mb being introduced in some areas.



Don't you have to live practically next door to the phone company to get those highest speeds? People I know who have DSL always seem to get lower speeds than advertised in normal day-to-day use.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/13140009
> 
> 
> Correction - Earthlink is no longer providing the ISP services for Embarq.



A bit OT, but maybe of interest: rumor is Earthlink is having severe financial problems and is trying to find a buyer. That failing, they are not likely to survive the year.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/13139733
> 
> 
> ... I have read that DirecTV and Dish sell only HD Lite (which is HDTV that has been downsampled or compressed much more than what the codec was designed for). TWC has three HD lite channels (Food Network, HGTV, and National Geographic HD which are overcompressed), but the rest of the HD channels are true HDTV channels.












I just read your post... that doesn't make it true.

TWC, D* and E* all compress to balance between quality and quantity. For every post you find stating quality is superior on one you'll find one stating the opposite.

DISH to me has the best quality HD picture out right now thanks to their newer MPEG4 codecs. D* has the best quantity and TWC would be my last choice. TWC does have great HD quality for CBS and FOX.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/13145230
> 
> 
> A bit OT, but maybe of interest: rumor is Earthlink is having severe financial problems and is trying to find a buyer. That failing, they are not likely to survive the year.



I heard Earthlink may be considering buying AOL off of TW's hands. You can't ever tell who will be around a year from now and in what capacity. One thing is for certain TWC will be around and serving up the fewest HD channels.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13094065
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why I am having so much trouble getting the unscrambled HD channels on my QAM tuner. I live in Raleigh and have the basic TW service. I have never been able to get 17.x or 4.x via cable, though I can get them over the air. Someone suggested removing all of the splitters and other boxes on the way to my tuner, and also an amplifier was recommended. I did all those things and now it's worse. Now I also can't get 22.1 and 28.1 after rescanning. I only ended up with 5.x, 11.x, and 50.x this time. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Gregg



do you have any splitters in the way? I know that the low quality splitter will not pass the QAMs, this happened in a friend's house, the QAM only worked when he connected the TV straight to the wall. He had his modem and TV both fed from the same outlet in the living room.


worth checking...


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13138726
> 
> 
> I think someone also mentioned that the problem could be bad or old coax cable. Well, if old cable could explain things, then it might be true in my case. I don't know how old it is, but it's at least 15 years old. Have improvements been made in coax cable, or do they somehow wear out, or are there just different quality levels and mine might be a low-end cable? I'm pretty sure it must be the cable originally provided by TW when the previous owners lived in our house. If a coax cable upgrade is a plausible possibility for a solution to my problem, what type of coax should I buy and where can I get it at a reasonable price? I don't mind running the cable myself, but I'm not sure where to buy it at a good price and what quality level to look for.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



If i'm not mistaken the cable has been changed from RG58 or RG59 to RG6 which is much better in terms of bandwidth and attenuation, all TV providers push/recommend/force the use of RG6, so an old cable issue does makes sense to me...


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13138726
> 
> 
> If a coax cable upgrade is a plausible possibility for a solution to my problem, what type of coax should I buy and where can I get it at a reasonable price? I don't mind running the cable myself, but I'm not sure where to buy it at a good price and what quality level to look for.



you can buy some Belden 1694 in spool form from Ram starting at about $70 for 100ft, or some terminated 1694A from Blue Jeans. Links to both sites are at the top of the page.


----------



## tarheelone

Time Warner continues to clean up their useless channels. Hopefully they'll replace them with something good soon.


February 25, 2008: Interactive service channels TWC Customer Care (Channel 590), TWC News and Info (Channel 591) and PassTime Games (Channel 592) will be removed.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/13140009
> 
> 
> Correction - Earthlink is no longer providing the ISP services for Embarq.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Sprint/Embarq DSL customer since it was first offered.



That is really great news. Since Sprint's physical DSL service was great when I used it, I think that there would be no reason Embarq will lower the quality of their DSL. However, I do not know if the analog phone service is still so abysmal that playing "Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing" would be less frustrating or if it has improved since Embarq was spun off. (No, I have never played that "game", but its reviews show that this is one of the worst video games ever written and sold.) It was so abysmal when we were Sprint customers that if my family was not locked into a contract with Dish Network from when we moved to an area very close to Clayton, NC, we probably would have switched to TWC's cable triple play. Now, if the DSL service does not deteriorate from its rock-solid reliability it had under Sprint's management mentioned in my earlier post, I could recommend Embarq's naked DSL, or possibly DSL bundled with phone if Embarq has started maintaining its analog phone equipment that has become unreliable under Sprint management due to lack of maintenance.


By the way, an earlier comment I wrote made me realize that I need to explain a few things below.


I generally support freedom of religion, but that support does not extend to organized crime rings that found cults designed to extract so much money from its members that they often go bankrupt, commit murders (search for "Lisa McPherson" if you don't believe me), try to frame its opponents for terrorism (search for "Paulette Cooper" and "Operation Freakout" if you don't believe me), and have tried to shut down sites that expose their scams and the follies of the religion they founded. Now, if I ever discover that someone is a Scientologist, I have to wonder if that person is a gangster or just someone who got fooled by these gangsters. Due to the Church of Scientology's attacks on Internet sites that expose this scam, I am forced to believe that a Scientologist working for any ISP has a conflict of interest.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/13145606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your post... that doesn't make it true.
> 
> TWC, D* and E* all compress to balance between quality and quantity. For every post you find stating quality is superior on one you'll find one stating the opposite.
> 
> DISH to me has the best quality HD picture out right now thanks to their newer MPEG4 codecs. D* has the best quantity and TWC would be my last choice. TWC does have great HD quality for CBS and FOX.



I'm pretty sure that was just posg posting under a pseudonym

















(just kidding)


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/13146688
> 
> 
> If i'm not mistaken the cable has been changed from RG58 or RG59 to RG6 which is much better in terms of bandwidth and attenuation, all TV providers push/recommend/force the use of RG6, so an old cable issue does makes sense to me...



Hi shpitz,


That's a good point. I don't know if the cable in my attic is RG59, but if it is, perhaps upgrading will help. Where is the best place to buy RG6 at a reasonable price? Can I just go to Radio Shack or Lowes? I will probably need a few hundred feet. Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## vbgregg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/13146851
> 
> 
> you can buy some Belden 1694 in spool form from Ram starting at about $70 for 100ft, or some terminated 1694A from Blue Jeans. Links to both sites are at the top of the page.



Hi VisionOn,


I am fairly new to this, so I have never heard of Belden 1694. Is that some type of super high quality coax cable? Perhaps it is worth it, but $70 for 100ft sounds pretty expensive to me, since I would probably need 200 or 300 ft if I want to replace all the cable. Is it significantly better than RG6? Thanks,


Gregg


----------



## Richard Berg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/12939474
> 
> 
> Long time TWC customer using Media Center. Sick of only being able to record the locals (unencrypted QAM). Considering a TivoHD.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a list of which channels are copy protected and thus blocked for TivoToGo transfers? Is it only premiums like HBO, or are standard tier channels like ESPNHD and TNTHD also copy protected? If ESPN can't be transferred to my computer/Zune/etc then I'll just get a lousy DVR from TWC and not bother with the Tivo.



Nobody?


In a similar vein, does anyone know if it's possible to get CableCards from a TWC branch office, or do I really have to pay $45 for a tech to come out and have me explain to him how to do his job?


----------



## Richard Berg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13165635
> 
> 
> Hi VisionOn,
> 
> 
> I am fairly new to this, so I have never heard of Belden 1694. Is that some type of super high quality coax cable? Perhaps it is worth it, but $70 for 100ft sounds pretty expensive to me, since I would probably need 200 or 300 ft if I want to replace all the cable. Is it significantly better than RG6? Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



1694 is the model # of Belden's best RG6-style coax cable.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13165635
> 
> 
> Hi VisionOn,
> 
> 
> I am fairly new to this, so I have never heard of Belden 1694. Is that some type of super high quality coax cable? Perhaps it is worth it, but $70 for 100ft sounds pretty expensive to me, since I would probably need 200 or 300 ft if I want to replace all the cable. Is it significantly better than RG6? Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



I think that whoever wrote Belden 1694 meant Belden 1694A. There are three varieties of Belden 1694 cable, all of which claim that they are RG6 or RG6/U. 1694A is apparently a good dual shield cable. 1694AF is a stranded version of 1694A. It seems to not transmit signals as well as 1694A, but probably will be less fragile to frequent bending due to its stranding. 1694SB is the kind used when you need to wire up some sort of boat or ship, but I doubt anyone would have any boats around here that need wiring for HDTV, and if they did, there would be nowhere for them to float in around here due to the drought.


I am not an electrician or cable TV technician, so I do not know what is special about Belden 1694A.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13165603
> 
> 
> Hi shpitz,
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I don't know if the cable in my attic is RG59, but if it is, perhaps upgrading will help. Where is the best place to buy RG6 at a reasonable price? Can I just go to Radio Shack or Lowes? I will probably need a few hundred feet. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



You can get RG6 Quad Shield at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/13155099
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was just posg posting under a pseudonym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding)



Isn't it funny I thought the same thing.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13165603
> 
> 
> Hi shpitz,
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I don't know if the cable in my attic is RG59, but if it is, perhaps upgrading will help. Where is the best place to buy RG6 at a reasonable price? Can I just go to Radio Shack or Lowes? I will probably need a few hundred feet. Thanks,
> 
> 
> Gregg



check monoprice.com. i think they usually carry a 1000 ft spool of quad shield RG6 for $70 or $80.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vbgregg* /forum/post/13165635
> 
> 
> I am fairly new to this, so I have never heard of Belden 1694. Is that some type of super high quality coax cable? Perhaps it is worth it, but $70 for 100ft sounds pretty expensive to me, since I would probably need 200 or 300 ft if I want to replace all the cable. Is it significantly better than RG6? Thanks,



The problem with the majority of the RG6 cables you find at Home Depot and Monoprice etc. is that they are all basically the same type of cheap cable. Low braid shielding and copper clad steel conductor. It's adequate stuff, no more no less. If you plan to wire a whole house you should be looking for well shielded cable with the best signal transfer ability. You don't need solid copper for cable but it will help and if you use the cable run for another purpose in the future it might come in useful.


We are going off topic here so in summary, Belden are well respected cable manufacturers, 1694A is a good place to start looking at their line - copper conductor, 95% braid shield. If you need plenum cable for ducts etc. then 1695 (If I remember correctly) will do the trick.


There should be plenty of discussion somewhere on AVS maybe searching in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36 


Will get some results. I've seen this same question occur a few times, but again I can't remember where.










Google topics like copper clad, RG6, coax braid shielding and that should fill you in on what type of cable to look for.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/13155099
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was just posg posting under a pseudonym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding)



sorry, nope....


----------



## oceanjumper

@ jnv11: I appreciate your posts.

@ Richard Berg: you might want to reconsider Tivo in light of SDV


I am a current TWC customer paying about $125/month for cable and TV. I find myself watching mostly channels I apparently can get OTA. Furthermore, I have a Tivo S3 and with TWC moving more and more channels to SDV I am ready to dump them. I am also a big XBX Live gamer and was highly intrigued by jnv11's post regarding cable vs. DSL for gaming. This was new to me. Are there more references out there confirming this notion? I live close to Northgate mall (ZIP 27713) and was wondering if there is a preferred DSL provider. I appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## oceanjumper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Berg* /forum/post/13165916
> 
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, does anyone know if it's possible to get CableCards from a TWC branch office, or do I really have to pay $45 for a tech to come out and have me explain to him how to do his job?



TWC doesn't allow you to pick up the cards. Furthermore, the #@[email protected] of an engineer that came out to my house had absolutely no clue how to do the install. I ended up doing it myself with a -rare- knowledgeable TWC engineer on the phone. I'm not sure if they made me pay the $45 but recent posts on the Tivo Community Store forums suggest they might even charge you $45 per card.


----------



## bobbis

I sure wish Fox News Channel was HD here on TWC. I would gladly exchange The Food Network for Bill O'Rielly in HD










How long should I hold my breath?


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/13184554
> 
> 
> I sure wish Fox News Channel was HD here on TWC. I would gladly exchange The Food Network for Bill O'Rielly in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long should I hold my breath?



You might be holding your breath for a good while since its corporate owner hasn't announced any concrete plans for its launch, yet. Only Fox Business is currently available in HD.


----------



## sooke

Just noticed last night that the local news on WTVD is in HD now. When did that happen?


WRAL local news looks better though.


Sooke


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/13973927
> 
> 
> Just noticed last night that the local news on WTVD is in HD now. When did that happen?
> 
> 
> WRAL local news looks better though.
> 
> 
> Sooke



Over a month ago on April 21.


----------



## neumannu47

I'm VERY late to this thread. How can you tell if the TW box has been updated to the new firmware? Is there something that has to be done to cause the upgrade, or is it automatic? Hopefully the upgrade doesn't make them worse than they already are.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/13982485
> 
> 
> I'm VERY late to this thread. How can you tell if the TW box has been updated to the new firmware? Is there something that has to be done to cause the upgrade, or is it automatic? Hopefully the upgrade doesn't make them worse than they already are.



You'll know because your guide is very very different. It'll be various shades of blue and run very slowly.


----------



## vicw

We've been experiencing frequent audio dropouts on the WRAL HD channel since this afternoon - through the 6 PM news, 60 minutes and it's still ocurring at 10:45 PM. We are on Dish, and hear the problem via either of two 722 DVRs. Anyone else had this problem today?


----------



## Scooper

It's been happening OTA as well. (Dish sub, but no HD Dish receiver)


Edit - just happened again during the 11 o'clock weather


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/13985175
> 
> 
> You'll know because your guide is very very different. It'll be various shades of blue and run very slowly.



Actually, if you have a box without a CableCARD, the new guide you will get will be fast except when retrieving the next day's guide if you go to the next day from a day you have data from (because many legacy boxes lack efficient DOCSIS cable modems, they must use the super slow DAVIC cable modems they all have). However, this software becomes very unstable if you mix HDTV, closed captioning from live talky programs like newscasts and late night jokesters, and DVR functionality.


The guide on the boxes with CableCARDs is slower than the guide on the legacy boxes because the hardware is just a hack to add a CableCARD, and is not really optimized to run the Java-based software that they run.


WARNING: Technical explanation ahead


Because Java is interpreted and recompiled in real-time, the processors must perform lots of decision making instructions called branches. This is disruptive to the way CPUs work, because they work like assembly lines in factories. Each time a branch is encountered, it must guess and fill the assembly line, which is known as a pipeline, with instructions for one of these paths. If it guesses wrong, then there are a bunch of instructions that are instantly trashed when the incorrect guess is detected and therefore a bunch of idle and wasted processing power. Computer engineers have noticed that if a branch is taken one way many times, the next time it is encountered, it probably will be taken the same way again. Therefore, advanced processors have a hardware unit called a branch prediction unit (or BPU for short) to help predict the way branches go and tell the processor to preload the probable instructions to be executed instead of naively loading the instructions after the branch. DVRs running native code generally did not have to make decisions often, so BPU's would be an expensive part of a set top box's CPU that does not improve performance much, and therefore were left out. Running native code, these CPUs ran quickly. However, since these CPUs do not have BPUs, they stink at Java interpretation and compilation. The 8300HDC and 8240HDC boxes are basically hacks to add CableCARDs to the 8300HD and 8240HD boxes, and enough memory to run Java.


The 85xxHDC boxes probably have a CPU that includes a BPU so that they can run Java quickly.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicw* /forum/post/13992862
> 
> 
> We've been experiencing frequent audio dropouts on the WRAL HD channel since this afternoon - through the 6 PM news, 60 minutes and it's still ocurring at 10:45 PM. We are on Dish, and hear the problem via either of two 722 DVRs. Anyone else had this problem today?



I'm on TWC and have been experiencing the same problem. It happened again this morning during WRAL news. This is on channel 255 which is HD. Since it has been happening on cable, satellite and OTA, I guess that it is a WRAL issue.


----------



## doctorj

Is there anyone here with TWC and a 8300HD box running an external SATA drive? I've browsed the navigator thread and it seems Navigator works fine with external SATA drives added. My concern is if I add one will I lose the ability to jump forward or backwards in 15 minute increments? Anyone here done this?


----------



## ckubik

Does anyone know of an antena powerful enough to recieve OTA Hd channels from Raleigh in the OBX? If so which antena we have no local HD channels here via Direct TV.


----------



## Scooper

Where at in the Outer Banks ?


Kitty Hawk ? Point towards Norfolk antenna farm.


Wilmington etc ? - there are stations in the area.


But it is unlikely that you can see the Raleigh Antenna farm in Garner from anywhere on the coast - maybe as far as Greenville / Tarboro, but not much further east.


----------



## jerry birdwell

I am sure someone from your area will respond with more specifics, but the best source for information you are seeking is: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerry birdwell* /forum/post/13998794
> 
> 
> I am sure someone from your area will respond with more specifics, but the best source for information you are seeking is: http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx



Better - www.tvfool.com


----------



## ckubik

I am in kitty hawk. I will check those web sites, thanks


----------



## ncsu1

is anybody elses WNCN-HD.. i don't know the technical term.. misplaced on the screen? the NBC logos particularly during the national NBC commercials are off the bottom of the screen and there is a black bar on the top of my screen.. i can see the ..something.. bar (the white bar strobing off and on) on the top of the screen during local commercials


it's not isolated to my TV, TWC Pinehurst/Southern Pines


----------



## ShrikeT

Does anyone have any experience with an electric contractor that services the Morrisville area? I'm trying to find out what it would take to get a second coax cable run to my living room through the wall for the DirecTV DVR. The DirecTV technician refused to do it and suggested I hire an electrician to do that work. Any recommendations for someone to go to or warnings to stay away from certain contractors would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tosa68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncsu1* /forum/post/14000673
> 
> 
> is anybody elses WNCN-HD.. i don't know the technical term.. misplaced on the screen? the NBC logos particularly during the national NBC commercials are off the bottom of the screen and there is a black bar on the top of my screen.. i can see the ..something.. bar (the white bar strobing off and on) on the top of the screen during local commercials
> 
> 
> it's not isolated to my TV, TWC Pinehurst/Southern Pines



Yes, I noticed the same thing over the past few days or so. Seems to be only WNCN-HD that's shifted down significantly. All other HD channels look fine. As expected it's very obvious in 1:1, but even if I overscan, it's still shifted down. For example, the Today show banner along the bottom almost falls off the bottome of the screen and I see a black edge along the entire top when I overscan. Again, this just started within the past few days. And as with you, it's not isolated to TV. I'm using TWC Cary.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShrikeT* /forum/post/14002918
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with an electric contractor that services the Morrisville area? I'm trying to find out what it would take to get a second coax cable run to my living room through the wall for the DirecTV DVR. The DirecTV technician refused to do it and suggested I hire an electrician to do that work. Any recommendations for someone to go to or warnings to stay away from certain contractors would be helpful. Thanks.



I don't recall the name of the contractor (will get it for you later today), but I had them do 2 new lines for me when I had DirecTV installed. They did a great job. I live in a brick house and you would never know there were additional lines run.


----------



## ShrikeT

Actually nevermind, I'm just going to call and complain until they send me a Single Wire Multiswitch.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/13994985
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here with TWC and a 8300HD box running an external SATA drive? I've browsed the navigator thread and it seems Navigator works fine with external SATA drives added. My concern is if I add one will I lose the ability to jump forward or backwards in 15 minute increments? Anyone here done this?



I've been running a 500GB eSATA drive with my 8300HD since the good old Passport days. Navigator upgraded appropriately and has operated without issue. I was very pleased to see that I can now fast forward and rewind live TV again (couldn't with eSATA + Passport). The 15 minute jump is still available, but it's cludgy. You have to hold the fast forward/rewind button down for a period of time, then the jump will take place. No good way to gauge how many increments you are going to jump since the jump isn't tied to a single button press.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncsu1* /forum/post/14000673
> 
> 
> is anybody elses WNCN-HD.. i don't know the technical term.. misplaced on the screen? the NBC logos particularly during the national NBC commercials are off the bottom of the screen and there is a black bar on the top of my screen.. i can see the ..something.. bar (the white bar strobing off and on) on the top of the screen during local commercials
> 
> 
> it's not isolated to my TV, TWC Pinehurst/Southern Pines



I'm in Raleigh and have noted the same. There is close to an inch of black space at the top of my picture (60" Sony) visible at all times. Thank goodness the frame of my TV is black ... I only noticed the issue when I got close to the TV during last night's hockey game.


----------



## doctorj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/14003610
> 
> 
> I've been running a 500GB eSATA drive with my 8300HD since the good old Passport days. Navigator upgraded appropriately and has operated without issue. I was very pleased to see that I can now fast forward and rewind live TV again (couldn't with eSATA + Passport). The 15 minute jump is still available, but it's cludgy. You have to hold the fast forward/rewind button down for a period of time, then the jump will take place. No good way to gauge how many increments you are going to jump since the jump isn't tied to a single button press.



Thanks a bunch. That question was the only thing holding me back from buying external drive. I can tell you the "cludgy" FF/RW function is that way even if you don't have an external SATA drive. I have to hold mine down as well before it begins jumping.


----------



## ncsu1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/14003642
> 
> 
> I'm in Raleigh and have noted the same. There is close to an inch of black space at the top of my picture (60" Sony) visible at all times. Thank goodness the frame of my TV is black ... I only noticed the issue when I got close to the TV during last night's hockey game.



Yeah, it was extremely obvious during the hockey game.. I think it's fixed now.


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShrikeT* /forum/post/14003392
> 
> 
> Actually nevermind, I'm just going to call and complain until they send me a Single Wire Multiswitch.



Let us know how that goes. I'd seriously consider ditching TWC if directv has the single wire multiswitch available in our area.


----------



## chronoton7

Hi Everyone! I'm a longtime lurker and first time poster.







Hopefully someone has some advice. I have TWC Basic/Standard. On our old Phillips with QAM, we were able to get CBS, NBC, PBS and the CW 100%, while FOX and ABC were intermittent. Last night my new Samsung LN46A750 arrived, and looks great with PS3/Blu-Ray!  However, only PBS, CBS, and the CW come in clearly over the tuner. It found NBC, ABC, and FOX during the auto-program, but they rarely have a picture. Most of the time "weak or no signal" is displayed. The cable comes directly to the TV from the wall.


Is there anything I can do without having to upgrade to TWC's digital packages? I read through previous pages of the thread about a signal booster, and I ordered the Motorola 484095-001-00 from Amazon (sorry about not having a link, as a first time poster, I can't post links).

Do I install it between the cable and the TV, or somewhere outside the house?
Will this even help at all?

I'm an admitted new guy, but I'm trying to learn. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/14009684
> 
> 
> Let us know how that goes. I'd seriously consider ditching TWC if directv has the single wire multiswitch available in our area.



iirc, directv will not install a SWM as part of a standard install. i'm not sure if directv has them available in this area to purchase.


i do know you can buy SWMs. they are a bit pricey though, ~$275 i think.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114457 


and directv is testing a dish with SWM LNB. don't know when that will make it out to the public.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129302


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chronoton7* /forum/post/14011431
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do without having to upgrade to TWC's digital packages? I read through previous pages of the thread about a signal booster, and I ordered the Motorola 484095-001-00 from Amazon (sorry about not having a link, as a first time poster, I can't post links).
> 
> Do I install it between the cable and the TV, or somewhere outside the house?
> Will this even help at all?
> 
> I'm an admitted new guy, but I'm trying to learn. Thanks everyone!!



Welcome to the forum.


I had some audio problems on a few channels, so I bought a signal booster from radio shack. Can't remember the price, but it wasn't too bad. Seemed to solve my problem.


I installed it between the wall and my TWC set top box.


Good luck,


Sooke


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chronoton7* /forum/post/14011431
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I'm a longtime lurker and first time poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone has some advice. I have TWC Basic/Standard. On our old Phillips with QAM, we were able to get CBS, NBC, PBS and the CW 100%, while FOX and ABC were intermittent. Last night my new Samsung LN46A750 arrived, and looks great with PS3/Blu-Ray!  However, only PBS, CBS, and the CW come in clearly over the tuner. It found NBC, ABC, and FOX during the auto-program, but they rarely have a picture. Most of the time "weak or no signal" is displayed. The cable comes directly to the TV from the wall.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do without having to upgrade to TWC's digital packages? I read through previous pages of the thread about a signal booster, and I ordered the Motorola 484095-001-00 from Amazon (sorry about not having a link, as a first time poster, I can't post links).
> 
> Do I install it between the cable and the TV, or somewhere outside the house?
> Will this even help at all?
> 
> I'm an admitted new guy, but I'm trying to learn. Thanks everyone!!



Please be careful when installing a signal booster. If you install one without knowing what your current signal level is, you risk saturating your digital tuner, which might lead to tuner damage or an unreadable signal. For example, Motorolas SB5101 cable modem can handle signal levels from -15dBmV to 15dBmV. Any more than 15dBmV will blow out the cable modem's receiver. Therefore, you really need to have measured your signal before buying an amplifier. If your current signal level is 0 dBmV, you could be blowing out your receiver when you hook up the amplifier, which can add 15dBmV to your signal level.


I hate to advertise, but I feel that ordering the digital package for one month and having a tech come to install it may save you from having to discard blown out equipment.


----------



## chronoton7

Thanks for the advice jnv11. I wound up ordering the Motorola Tuner from Amazon yesterday, but now I have a bit of trepidation about using it! My ultimate goal is to get the "in the clear" digital channels sent by TWC to show up. I just don't like have another box (cable box) sitting there, or paying TWC more $ for box and remote rental.


----------



## jnv11

I noticed at Time Warner Cable's channel lineup changes page that Wilson is losing one more channel of analog with some moves including moving one channel to the digital tier to clear out analog channel 75 on July 1. Does this mean that we may be getting more HD channel or SDV on the old analog channels 75 and 76? I noticed that other TWC cable systems in this area already have cleared out channels 75 and 76 earlier by moving some channels around to reclaim otherwise empty analog channels.


I hope it is not four more HD channels because we already have three overcompressed HD channels in the 777MHz QAM channel that need to have one moved out to solve an overcompression issue, leaving room for only three more HD channel if the analog channels 75 and 76 becomes more HD QAM channels.


----------



## Scooper

Any other OTA viewers noticed that 17's digital signal has dropped significantly ? It used to come in pretty good here, now I am on a knife edge whether it locks or not, and this is on all my ATSC tuners.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/14033239
> 
> 
> Any other OTA viewers noticed that 17's digital signal has dropped significantly ? It used to come in pretty good here, now I am on a knife edge whether it locks or not, and this is on all my ATSC tuners.



Seems ok here. My TiVo S3 is showing signal strength of 86 with 28db SNR. 5-1 shows 92 and 29db.


----------



## Scooper

Probably on my end then. My cables are getting a bit long in tooth - time to replace the outside ones, anyway. I just had to do this on my DBS cables...


----------



## pipo66

I live in Wake Forest, and I used to receive the ABC 11.1 signal pretty good, but for 2 weeks now I am not able to tune it. Is anybody else having the same problem? I tried to contact the ABC engineering, with no luck.


----------



## Scooper

11.1 is fine, it's 17.x I'm having issues with.


Usually something like this is related to your particular location


----------



## pipo66

Thanks Scooter for the reply. Actually, I found the solution. I don't know if this is only in Wake Forest, but here we get the ABC 11 feed at 52.1. I wish I could help you with your problem. Maybe in your area NBC is also trasmitting digital using a different channel. Anyways, I was wondering in anybody knew when the new echostar tr-40 was coming out. I read it's gonna cost $39.99, so it's basically free with coupons.


----------



## Scooper

I seem to have found my issues - tighten up some coax connectors (and remove a UHF attenuator) seems to have fixed most of my issue.


----------



## jnv11

See this story from the _News & Observer_. Looks like MASN will either force another channel off the basic analog tier, fill up channels 75 and 76 (MASN has a MASN2 for times when both the Orioles and the Nationals are playing separate games simultaneously), force another reshuffle that will send two other analog channels to 75 and 76, or force more digital channels to SDV.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14049298
> 
> 
> See this story from the _News & Observer_. Looks like MASN will either force another channel off the basic analog tier, fill up channels 75 and 76 (MASN has a MASN2 for times when both the Orioles and the Nationals are playing separate games simultaneously), force another reshuffle that will send two other analog channels to 75 and 76, or force more digital channels to SDV.




You thought the same thing back in January and it hasn't happened yet. Time Warner is far from done fighting this and I don't think we'll be seeing MASN anytime soon.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14050078
> 
> 
> You thought the same thing back in January and it hasn't happened yet. Time Warner is far from done fighting this and I don't think we'll be seeing MASN anytime soon.



I was not expecting the arbitrator to foul up in the ethics department, causing his decision to be voided and having to be redone by another arbitrator. Sure, TWC will continue to fight, but if it loses, analog 75 and 76 will be filled with MASN and MASN2, two networks that have been relocated to move MASN and MASN2 to the very basic cable tier will fill those channels, or two neworks will have to bee kicked to the Digital Variety tier to make room for MASN and MASN2.


I myself would prefer that MASN, MASN2, and MASN HD be sent to the Digital Variety and Digital Sports and Games tiers because we need to reclaim analog bandwidth to create room for SDV and DOCSIS 3.0 cable modems.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14028623
> 
> 
> I noticed at Time Warner Cable's channel lineup changes page that Wilson is losing one more channel of analog with some moves including moving one channel to the digital tier to clear out analog channel 75 on July 1. Does this mean that we may be getting more HD channel or SDV on the old analog channels 75 and 76? I noticed that other TWC cable systems in this area already have cleared out channels 75 and 76 earlier by moving some channels around to reclaim otherwise empty analog channels.
> 
> 
> I hope it is not four more HD channels because we already have three overcompressed HD channels in the 777MHz QAM channel that need to have one moved out to solve an overcompression issue, leaving room for only three more HD channel if the analog channels 75 and 76 becomes more HD QAM channels.



Looks like we are about to see what TWC will do with a little direct competition. Wilson has been building their own city owned fiber optic network(Greenlight) for years now and is rolling out it's own digital phone/internet/cable service. Looks like it will be launching soon as they started signing people up today . Their HD lineup has more channels than TWC and at first glance the price appears cheaper. Their slowest internet speeds start at 10Mbps up and down. I can only hope that this makes SDV come along faster because I'm sure TWC doesn't want to completely lose the Wilson market. For once, it actually makes we wish I still lived in Wilson. Not available yet for my parents house but as much as my dad hates TW, I'm sure they'll jump as soon as it is.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14057200
> 
> 
> Looks like we are about to see what TWC will do with a little direct competition. Wilson has been building their own city owned fiber optic network(Greenlight) for years now and is rolling out it's own digital phone/internet/cable service.



Saw that on the news last night. I only now just checked out the site. Faster and cheaper and with more HD as well. Including the Starz and Cinemax HD channels I've been asking TWC about for three #$#@@** years!


Internet speeds up to 100 Mbps! That's just funny. Even the $54 tier is twice as fast as Road Runner.


Lucky Wilson. That's probably as close to FiOS reaching this area as we are likely to see.


----------



## ENDContra

For those of you that for some reason never make it to the main HDTV programming forum:

ACC & SEC Tentatively plan for 2008 HD football broadcasts 


Now if only some Raleigh station that has nothing better to show on a Saturday afternoon than reruns of Just Shoot Me or Judge Judy or whatever would pick up the SEC games (even if only in SD).


----------



## texas_nightowl

Anyone watch CSI last night and have some pops in the audio? I have basic cable direct into the tv and then an optical cable from the tv to my receiver. I muted the receiver and turned up the volume directly on the tv and still noticed the pops in the audio. Seems like I noticed this earlier this week (or maybe last week) too on Without a Trace? I haven't been watching much tv lately, but wonder if anyone else has had the problem? Didn't seem to notice problems on other channels, so assume this to be a WRAL thing? Are there any settings I can make on my AVR anyway? (Yamaha RX-V1800)


----------



## drewwho

Is the smoke from the wildfires impacting OTA reception for anybody?


We just had our upstairs A/C unit replaced, and I needed to remove my antennas in the attic to give the workmen better access to the A/C unit. After replacing them, the command line linux utilities (azap) seem to be reporting slightly less signal strength than they did when I last fooled with things (in April) (0xd000 now vs 0xf000 then). I'm worried I haven't got them back exactly how I had them (or that the new A/C unit changed the dynamics of the attic). Then again, I'm wondering if the smoke from the wildfire might be generally reducing signal strength.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Scooper

It should have zero. I'd look at other factors.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/14074929
> 
> 
> Anyone watch CSI last night and have some pops in the audio? I have basic cable direct into the tv and then an optical cable from the tv to my receiver. I muted the receiver and turned up the volume directly on the tv and still noticed the pops in the audio. Seems like I noticed this earlier this week (or maybe last week) too on Without a Trace? I haven't been watching much tv lately, but wonder if anyone else has had the problem? Didn't seem to notice problems on other channels, so assume this to be a WRAL thing? Are there any settings I can make on my AVR anyway? (Yamaha RX-V1800)




I have noticed the pops on WRAL the last two nights. Last night on CSI and the night before during Criminal Minds. I figured it was just a WRAL problem since I haven't been getting the pops on any other channels. Might be a 5.1 problem since I watched Million $ Password before CSI and didn't notice the pops and it was in SD.


----------



## gbmannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14076239
> 
> 
> I have noticed the pops on WRAL the last two nights. Last night on CSI and the night before during Criminal Minds. I figured it was just a WRAL problem since I haven't been getting the pops on any other channels. Might be a 5.1 problem since I watched Million $ Password before CSI and didn't notice the pops and it was in SD.



I noticed the pops last night on CSI while using my new QAM tuner. I though it was the tuner...


I've been having trouble tuning to 11.1 (ABC HD) and 50.1 (Fox HD). I found out they both use physical channel 113 (113.1 for abc 113.4 for fox). Is anyone else getting trouble on those 2 channels. Does it have anything to do with having both channels on 113?


----------



## texas_nightowl

Well, at least we know now the pops aren't our tuners! Must be WRAL.


I haven't had any problems with 11.1 or 50.1. Not sure what to recommend. My setup is coax cable (TWC basic pkg only) direct to the TV (Panasonic plasma).


----------



## mikea28

These are fairly annoying IMO:


1. when rewinding, there seems to be some sort of overshoot compensation built-in, similar to the FF feature. However, with rewind, this kind of doesn't make sense since you could just watch for a few extra seconds. instead, i have to purposefully overshoot so that overshoot compensation can actually put me where i want. VERY annoying. Backasswards if you ask me.


2. occasionally when deleting a show from the DVR "list," it'll jump back to the small one-line guide sort of superimposed on the list of recorded shows, at which point, you're not really sure which of the two menus you're actually using and nothing works quite right.


3. it doesn't remember where in the recording shows list you are when you re-enter it. it always starts in the same place, exactly 3 or 4 shows from the beginning of the list. Thus, when trying to delete a show you're currently watching, you have to go back into the recorded shows list and refind the show you're watching. this can be especially frustrating if you have the same show recorded multiple times with limited descriptions of which episode is which.


4. it's slow. it can't keep up with my remote commands. it's sad that it's actually slower than passport, which was actually quite pathetic compared to my old replaytv. vista media center absolutely FLIES compared to all of these solutions.


5. it crashes more often than the old passport.


I will admit the tivo-like "to do" list is nice. That's about the only feature I like though.


I'm moving away in a couple weeks anyways, and apparently the Moto DVRs from Comcast are pretty awful as well and the Comcast-TiVo running on the Moto DVR hardware is possibly even worse.


So in conclusion, real TiVo HD here I come!


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/14088639
> 
> 
> These are fairly annoying IMO:
> 
> 
> 1. when rewinding, there seems to be some sort of overshoot compensation built-in, similar to the FF feature. However, with rewind, this kind of doesn't make sense since you could just watch for a few extra seconds. instead, i have to purposefully overshoot so that overshoot compensation can actually put me where i want. VERY annoying. Backasswards if you ask me....



I've seen this mentioned many, many times. I use this work around:


When re-winding or FFwd hit the PAUSE button when you want to stop. It leaves you right where you hit the button.


This is an acceptable work around for me, but I agree it should work without this.


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/14089614
> 
> 
> I've seen this mentioned many, many times. I use this work around:
> 
> 
> When re-winding or FFwd hit the PAUSE button when you want to stop. It leaves you right where you hit the button.
> 
> 
> This is an acceptable work around for me, but I agree it should work without this.



Ahhh good idea...I'll give that a try, but I'm still getting a TiVo HD










I went and read the main navigator thread and there's tons of stuff I missed, but no need to rehash it here.


----------



## Lee L

Did anyone else notice that NBC 17 had very dim audio during the US Open Golf Coverage this weeked? I had to crank the receiver up at least 10 dB over the level we usually keep it at. Of course, the commercials, especially the Lexus ones were plenty loud and it blasted us out of the room every time. It certainly did not make me more likely to buy a Lexus.


I also notied that NBC's signal seems to be quite a bit lower right now. It was just on the verge of what my HR10-250 could lock in on (though the newer HR20-100 had no issues)


----------



## Scooper

Yes I have noticed the NBC17 power issue.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14092841
> 
> 
> I also notied that NBC's signal seems to be quite a bit lower right now. It was just on the verge of what my HR10-250 could lock in on (though the newer HR20-100 had no issues)



Hmm.. Maybe *that's* my problem (see post above about re-installing my attic antenna after an A/C unit replacement). I use NBC17 as my benchmark channel, since it is the most difficult for me to get. Perhaps my antenna positioning is not the cause of my apparent signal strength loss, if others are having problems picking up NBC17.


Drew


----------



## jrelmore

What's up with WRAL DTV broadast signals?

Anyone else noticing a much weaker signal today from 5.1 & 5.2? Basically unwatchable today -this morning and this evening. This morning signal strength was zero until 7:30 and not much better after. 50.3, 50.2, 50.3 were also weaker than normal but very watchable. All other digital channels were/are strong as ever.


17.1 is not great but normal for Cary tonight.


Would be nice if all DTV signals receive a boost when analog shuts-off. Will be getting Gen 6 tuners in a month hoping to assist multipath issues here.


----------



## David Thorwood

Can anyone offer suggestions for a decent indoor antenna that can be used on a second-floor (top-floor) apartment in Cary to receive ABC, CBS, FOX, and NBC?


I purchased the Artec T3A-PRO CECB box and dropped my Time Warner cable service completely today. With rabbit-ears I can barely receive WRAL and WRAZ (but not while using the same antenna position). I'm fairly green when it comes to OTA, although I am fairly technical. Can anyone offer any advice on antennas I should try from the major chains (BBY, CC, RS, etc.)? Ideally I would like to buy the antenna in-store so that it can be returned if the signal stinks.


From other threads I noticed that tvfool and antennaweb images are often useful. The following images were produced using my location:

 

 


I apologize if this has been previously covered. I tried searching AVSForum but could not find the results I am looking for. I may be better of posting this question in a generic Antenna thread I came across - if so I will move it.


Thanks.


----------



## Trip in VA

The antenna to try is the Silver Sensor. I think it's currently sold by Phillips under the model number PHDTV1. If you can find that in the store and give it a shot, I personally think it's the best available UHF indoor antenna. I have one; it works great.


If you like it, return it anyway; it's available for under $20 online.


- Trip


----------



## tarheelone

From http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/1111325.html 


Time Warner expanding services, News 14

By John Murawski, Staff Writer

Comment on this story


Time Warner is expanding video-on-demand services and plotting a comeback for the defunct cell phone service known as Pivot.

The company will introduce a successor to Pivot at some point, Carol Hevey, Time Warner's executive vice president for the Carolinas, said this morning during speech in downtown Raleigh. Time Warner's joint venture with financially beleaguered Sprint Nextel was discontinued last year amid administrative and logistical issues.


In August Time Warner is expanding its 24-hour regional news program, News 14, to about 150,000 customers in eastern North Carolina. The expansion will bring the news program to all Time Warner customers in North Carolina. The program currently reaches about 1.5 million customers.


Next year the company plans to add two free services Start Over and Look Back that allow customers to view cable shows and programs on demand, instead of having to watch at the time they are scheduled to start.


----------



## jrelmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14103737
> 
> 
> From http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/1111325.html
> 
> 
> Next year the company plans to add two free services — Start Over and Look Back — that allow customers to view cable shows and programs on demand, instead of having to watch at the time they are scheduled to start.



Any chance these will be truly free? Or free only if you subscribe to specific Cable TV tiers? Truly free would be free to anyone with internet access, regardless of ISP. IMO: I doubt it's free.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/14088639
> 
> 
> These are fairly annoying IMO:
> 
> 
> 1. when rewinding, there seems to be some sort of overshoot compensation built-in, similar to the FF feature. However, with rewind, this kind of doesn't make sense since you could just watch for a few extra seconds. instead, i have to purposefully overshoot so that overshoot compensation can actually put me where i want. VERY annoying. Backasswards if you ask me.
> 
> 
> ...



Agree! Very annoying. Another solution is to stop rewinding with the pause button, then hit play. It's an extra button press, but slightly less annoying than overshooting to compensate for the overshoot compensation.


Sooke


Just noticed this was already suggested....


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14103737
> 
> 
> From http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/1111325.html
> 
> 
> Next year the company plans to add two free services Start Over and Look Back that allow customers to view cable shows and programs on demand, instead of having to watch at the time they are scheduled to start.



Hahaha, _next year_?


Those services have been around for what? 2 years now? The whole point of being converted to Navigator was for more enhanced services and SDV enabled HD channels. How is Start Over "coming soon" (as shown on the TWCNC site) when it's still 7 months away?


If this is how they are rolling out a service that's been going for that long _that they created_ I don't expect them to dump significant HD on us, if and when they decide to turn on SDV in this area.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14104686
> 
> 
> Hahaha, _next year_?.



.... along with all the HD that some of us have been watching since LAST year (on other services and at lower prices)










Gads, I wish Verizon would bring their FIOS east of Durham (ie. to me in Cary







)... TWC is just soooo behind on both Video and Broadband offerings. We really get screwed by not having more options/competition here.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14104686
> 
> 
> Hahaha, _next year_?
> 
> 
> Those services have been around for what? 2 years now? The whole point of being converted to Navigator was for more enhanced services and SDV enabled HD channels. How is Start Over "coming soon" (as shown on the TWCNC site) when it's still 7 months away?
> 
> 
> If this is how they are rolling out a service that's been going for that long _that they created_ I don't expect them to dump significant HD on us, if and when they decide to turn on SDV in this area.



Those two services apparently were originally written to run on top of SARA and not Passport. Now, TWC looks like it is trying to port those services to Navigator.


----------



## thunderclap8

has NBC17 stopped showing the prime time lineup in HD? I noticed this last night too, the shows are marked as HD but are definitely not full widescreen.


But Leno and Conan last night were HD, and so was the Today show this morning. Confusing!


(I'm on TWC, watching via QAM)


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/14113366
> 
> 
> has NBC17 stopped showing the prime time lineup in HD? I noticed this last night too, the shows are marked as HD but are definitely not full widescreen.
> 
> 
> But Leno and Conan last night were HD, and so was the Today show this morning. Confusing!
> 
> 
> (I'm on TWC, watching via QAM)



I saw a part of NBC Nightly News in HD via Time Warner Cable in Cary, so some of their primetime lineup is in HD. Try checking Leno tonight (his show is in HD).


----------



## tarheelone

It looks like Time Warner is slowly starting to merge parts of their North Carolina operations together. A few months ago the local TWC page went from being Raleigh/Durham to Eastern Carolina. Yesterday it changed to just Carolinas and absorbed Charlotte into the mix. The state was once divided up into 4 different regions is now down to 2, Carolinas and Greensboro. I'm guessing it is unlikely Greensboro will be absorbed anytime soon since their Sara system is different than the rest of the state. I wonder if this means any future rollouts will happen on a statewide level.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14118311
> 
> 
> It looks like Time Warner is slowly starting to merge parts of their North Carolina operations together. A few months ago the local TWC page went from being Raleigh/Durham to Eastern Carolina.



And now we have more HD! See how many channels we get now according to their site:



> Quote:
> *HD channels included FREE with Digital HD service:*
> 
> 
> 201 UNC (PBS) HD
> 
> 211 WTVD (ABC) HD
> 
> 217 WNCN (NBC) HD
> 
> 222 WLFL (CW) HD
> 
> 228 WRDC (MyNetwork) HD
> 
> 250 WRAZ (FOX) HD
> 
> 255 WRAL (CBS) HD
> 
> 277 HGTV HD
> 
> 278 Food Network HD
> 
> 279 National Geographic HD
> 
> 280 HD Theater
> 
> 281 TNT HD
> 
> 282 TBS in HD
> 
> 283 Versus/Golf Channel HD
> 
> 284 A&E High Definition
> 
> 285 HBO East High Definition
> 
> 286 Showtime High Definition
> 
> 289 ESPN2 High Definition
> 
> 290 ESPN-HD
> 
> 292 Music: High Definition
> 
> 298 HD Showcase On Demand
> 
> 299 Movies on Demand HD
> 
> 411 HBO HD
> 
> 451 Showtime High Definition
> 
> 502 Movies on Demand HD
> 
> 558 HD Showcase On Demand



Plus you can also get:



> Quote:
> HD Movies On Demand
> 
> Order select movies and IMAX features On Demand with HD Movies On Demand. Titles are priced at $4.99.
> 
> 
> HD Premiums
> 
> Each HD channel is included with your subscription to its corresponding premium channel.
> 
> 
> * HBO HD
> 
> Included with subscription to HBO
> 
> Watch exciting blockbuster movies as well as HBO original programming.
> 
> * Showtime HD
> 
> Included with subscription to Showtime
> 
> Catch new release movies in HD along with original programming as well as championship boxing.
> 
> 
> HD Suite
> 
> Enhance your high definition viewing experience with HD Suite. HD Suite is priced at $6.95/month.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> MOJO
> 
> MOJO is HD programming tailored to fit men's interests from excellent food to extreme locales, from high-tech toys to high stakes antics, from Wall Street to easy street. Plus, NBA and MLB programming!
> 
> Click here for this month's highlights!
> 
> *
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet produces and televises more hours of original programming in HD than any other domestic network.
> 
> Click here for this month's highlights!
> 
> *
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> HDNet Movies delivers a full schedule of feature films.
> 
> *
> 
> Universal HD
> 
> Universal HD offers the best of NBC's library - all in high definition.



Can you see what they did there?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14118935
> 
> 
> And now we have more HD! See how many channels we get now according to their site:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you can also get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see what they did there?



Only 20 HD channels fewer than I get (on Dish) and for the low low price of, oh wait, $20 more







I guess they are making progress.. guess they need to make a few more mergers


----------



## jnv11

Well, we can only stand to get more HD because SDV is still disabled. I guess that there are some legacy boxes still using Passport or Passport Echo.


As for Dish, you can't really count on the stability of the channel lineup. Dish is notorious for carriage disputes, and HD Lite. Look at what happened to Voom. According to the Wikipedia article on HD Lite, Dish quit the true HD business in September 2007 when they started downsampling HBO and Showtime HD. Of course, this claim could be complete BS because there is no citation to back this claim up.


Of course, TWC is not innocent either. TWC's HD Lite channels here are National Geographic HD, Food TV HD, and HGTV HD. They overcompress these channels to fit them into one QAM, when one QAM should hold only two HD channels at most if TWC is using MPEG-2.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14120145
> 
> 
> I guess they are making progress.. guess they need to make a few more mergers



Nah they just need to rename the same channels in their lineup list and repeat them three times. Instant HD boost to the casual site onlooker!


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14120145
> 
> 
> Only 20 HD channels fewer than I get (on Dish) and for the low low price of, oh wait, $20 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are making progress.. guess they need to make a few more mergers



I'd personally be happy if TWC bought Charter Communications (at least the NC Systems). At least we'd have a company that would be a little more willing to increase the number of Full-Time HD Channels in Western NC (currently around 20). I've had it with Charter promising more full-time HD and continuing to fall short (been nearly 8 months since last full-time HD channel was added).


Thank you for listening to my rant from outside the Triangle.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14118935
> 
> 
> And now we have more HD! See how many channels we get now according to their site:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you can also get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see what they did there?



I don't see anything different than what we've been getting for many months now.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/14124284
> 
> 
> I don't see anything different than what we've been getting for many months now.




He was simply pointing out the fact that they are trying to make it look like they have more channels than they do by listing the same channel twice. Using creative marketing instead of giving us actual channels.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14124860
> 
> 
> He was simply pointing out the fact that they are trying to make it look like they have more channels than they do by listing the same channel twice. Using creative marketing instead of giving us actual channels.



Exactly. Now we get HBO East HD and also HBO HD! Movies on Demand HD and HD movies on Demand! etc.


----------



## toxrtp

Does anyone have a list of all channels of unscrambled digital signals (HD and non-HD) that are available in Raleigh? There are a bunch in high channel numbers, and I would love to have a list, so I can switch between the comparable TWC analog version the QAM digital version and see which is clearer. I found an old list for Durham, but it's clearly not correct for Raleigh. Please post here and/or send to [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## gbmannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toxrtp* /forum/post/14129836
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of all channels of unscrambled digital signals (HD and non-HD) that are available in Raleigh? There are a bunch in high channel numbers, and I would love to have a list, so I can switch between the comparable TWC analog version the QAM digital version and see which is clearer. I found an old list for Durham, but it's clearly not correct for Raleigh. Please post here and/or send to [email protected] Thanks!



This is the list you probably saw for durham, but it is accurate for raleigh, cary etc. as well.
http://home1.gte.net/res18h39/channels.htm


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14124860
> 
> 
> He was simply pointing out the fact that they are trying to make it look like they have more channels than they do by listing the same channel twice. Using creative marketing instead of giving us actual channels.



Ahhh, gotcha. I'm slow.


----------



## toxrtp

Unfortunately, it is really not accurate for Raleigh. For example, I receive on QAM channels 78-9; 89-9; 104-1, 104-9; 105-6, 105-7; 112-7, 112-8; 117-11; 118-7, 118-8; and 119-1, 119-3, 119-6.


Further, the Durham page lists several channels I do not get, including 77-1, 77-2, 78-7, 78-12, 85-2, 85-3, 85-4, 89-10, 90-1, 90-2, 90-3, 90-4, 90-5, 104-9, 104-11, 105-1, 111-2, 111-3, 111-4, 112-9, 112-10, 113-1, 113-2, 113-3, 117-9, 118-2, 118-9, and 119-5.


I understand that my precise location may dictate certain stations being too weak for me to get them, but it wouldn't explain why I get so many that are not on the Durham list.


----------



## backwardshoop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/14079946
> 
> 
> Well, at least we know now the pops aren't our tuners! Must be WRAL.
> 
> 
> I haven't had any problems with 11.1 or 50.1. Not sure what to recommend. My setup is coax cable (TWC basic pkg only) direct to the TV (Panasonic plasma).



Has anyone found a reason (fix) for these pops? I get this on my Dish network and OTA. With OTA, the pop is coming across as taking my audio receiver out of DD.


----------



## gbmannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toxrtp* /forum/post/14130840
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it is really not accurate for Raleigh. For example, I receive on QAM channels 78-9; 89-9; 104-1, 104-9; 105-6, 105-7; 112-7, 112-8; 117-11; 118-7, 118-8; and 119-1, 119-3, 119-6.
> 
> 
> Further, the Durham page lists several channels I do not get, including 77-1, 77-2, 78-7, 78-12, 85-2, 85-3, 85-4, 89-10, 90-1, 90-2, 90-3, 90-4, 90-5, 104-9, 104-11, 105-1, 111-2, 111-3, 111-4, 112-9, 112-10, 113-1, 113-2, 113-3, 117-9, 118-2, 118-9, and 119-5.
> 
> 
> I understand that my precise location may dictate certain stations being too weak for me to get them, but it wouldn't explain why I get so many that are not on the Durham list.



IM sorry but Im not understanding you. What channels come in on those stations you are recieving? Im in Apex, and the channels I recieve as well as the physical numbers are the same as the durham page I posted. Only thing that will come in on QAM is the major broadcasters (abs, cbs, nbc, fox, upn, pbs, WB) and some random news channels, thats it.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14120369
> 
> 
> Well, we can only stand to get more HD because SDV is still disabled. I guess that there are some legacy boxes still using Passport or Passport Echo.



Don't confuse ability to add HD channels with actually adding HD channels. TWC has never done anything in the past to make me think there will be a flood of HD after SDV. If anything they may add another $20 HD tier.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14120369
> 
> 
> As for Dish, you can't really count on the stability of the channel lineup. Dish is notorious for carriage disputes, and HD Lite.



One thing you CAN count on is DISH will always have more HD channels than TWC. And I'm sorry but not having a 16x9 guide for a 16x9 tv is inexcusable. I think the HD Lite term is WAY overused. I have a 61" and a 42" that look stunning with DISH HD. Both are 1080p and yes they look even better with Blu-Ray feeding it 1080p so I am cable of seeing differences in quality. Some swear that 1080i looks better than 720p, but I can't tell the difference. So until bandwidth restraints are a thing of the past I will deal with more quantity with a picture that I can't tell is or isn't full HD.

That said I am thinking of movining to DirecTv and have no idea what their quality is like.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14120369
> 
> 
> As for Dish, you can't really count on the stability of the channel lineup. Dish is notorious for carriage disputes, and HD Lite. Look at what happened to Voom. According to the Wikipedia article on HD Lite, Dish quit the true HD business in September 2007 when they started downsampling HBO and Showtime HD. Of course, this claim could be complete BS because there is no citation to back this claim up.



I don't subscribe to the premium movie ch's so I can't comment on that, tho I get Cinemax for $0.01 b/c I use autopay (how can you argue with that??)

If you want to come by and see how good "HD lite" can look on a 42" 1080p LCD, feel free







(personally I've never thought there was anything lacking in the picture.. if there is I'd love to see what "HD heavy" looks like.. I noticed no loss in PQ from the picture I had with TWC Digipic 1000). I guess I'd put it this way.. I don't know if TWC has any better PQ.. but I am thrilled enough with the PQ that I get that I have no need to pay another $25/mo and get fewer ch's for my effort.


What I can say is that since I switched to Dish ~14 months ago, I have always had at least 10 if not 20 more HD channels than TOTAL HD offering (if I bought all premium pkgs), and I am paying ~$25 less per month than the lowest TWC HD tier (DigiPic 1000 with HD DVR). I wish we had more options/competition locally so it didn't have to look like I am singling TWC out so much for the negative, but they are the only 800-lb gorilla in the area.


The lawsuits and Dish are an amusing drama, but even with the removal of Voom, I still have ~20 more HD channels than I would with TWC and that gap doesn't look to narrow any time soon. During my tenure, I think Voom is the only major channel removal I've seen. I had half that many channels on TWC shift pkgs on me (IFC and a few others moved from Digipic 1000 to some higher level pkg), so I consider that part of the game.


My allegiance is to value for my consumer $$ .. right now Dish has won that business and I have been lucky they have continued to deliver. It boggles my mind why folks would pay ~$75/mo to TWC for fewer HD ch's than I get for $45/mo from Dish.


YMMV.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14142051
> 
> 
> Don't confuse ability to add HD channels with actually adding HD channels. TWC has never done anything in the past to make me think there will be a flood of HD after SDV. If anything they may add another $20 HD tier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you CAN count on is DISH will always have more HD channels than TWC. And I'm sorry but not having a 16x9 guide for a 16x9 tv is inexcusable. I think the HD Lite term is WAY overused. I have a 61" and a 42" that look stunning with DISH HD. Both are 1080p and yes they look even better with Blu-Ray feeding it 1080p so I am cable of seeing differences in quality. Some swear that 1080i looks better than 720p, but I can't tell the difference. So until bandwidth restraints are a thing of the past I will deal with more quantity with a picture that I can't tell is or isn't full HD.
> 
> That said I am thinking of movining to DirecTv and have no idea what their quality is like.



Look at the HD that was added to the Brooklyn and Queens boroughs of New York City on this old Engadget HD post . This only happened when Passport was eliminated from their old systems. All of this (except for NY1, we would be better off with News 14 Carolina, NY1's equivalent here) had better hit our area once Passport is eliminated here.


I put up with the least amount of false advertising as possible. Don't advertise it if you can't deliver it. If I had a choice, I would heavily consider the BS factor in choosing a pay TV service.


As for the 16x9 guide and DISH, I never saw one when my parents used to subscribe to DISH a few years ago. We only got a 4x3 guide on our Dish 811 HD receiver that was incredibly wasteful of screen space by having each channel consume two lines. It also only displayed four channels at once and also did not display the description of the program in a upper left window, unlike Passport and Navigator. Its IPG was speedy (as long as you did not need to load more pieces of the guide when you go out of bounds with what is stored in memory) but was pathetic in functionality compared to even Navigator. Seeing the screenshots of newer DISH IPG's shows me that these faults have been rectified.


As for TWC's situation with a 4x3 guide, that is really no one's fault. S-A was forced to rush out an OCAP box to meet the FCC deadline. Also, the OCAP spec at the time only required a 640x480 internally generated graphics capability. Therefore, there was little change needed in hardware to technically meet the OCAP spec with the 8300HDC. However, its lame power supply unit and lack of a CPU that can handle Java interpretation well led to a rather pathetic box. The spec was later revised to add 960x540, which will allow a 16x9 guide to be used. Later OCAP boxes like the 8550HDC will meet this revised spec and have a CPU that handles Java efficiently.


As for my point with carriage disputes, the point still stands. Dish has had loads of carriage disputes which result in subscriber deprivation with many companies like Viacom (owner of Nickelodeon and MTV), Lifetime TV (a channel my mother loves), Court TV, Voom HD, and YES (a regional sports network for the New York area). Sure, TWC has had its own disputes that result in subscriber deprivation from time to time (KAYU-TV in Spokane, WA; NFL Network, and MASN), but usually is able to resolve them before things get really nasty. Also, Dish seems like it will breach contracts like what it did to its old advertising agency,The Media Group, which sent that company into chapter 11 bankruptcy and therefore helped destroy that company's TV networks. It also willfully infringes on TiVo DVR patents. In short, Dish Network seems like an untrustworthy company to do business with.


I feel that each company has its strengths. Dish is a low cost leader who does everything for low cost, but frequently uses dirty tricks including HD lite and broken contracts. DirecTV might cost a little more, but seems to be more ethical and does not get in the news for carriage disputes often. However, its HD lite is hard to swallow. TWC is like another Pizza Hut, where quality varies from location to location. We are lucky our division is so good, though I envy the HD bonanza the division serving New York City delivers. The divisions in the west coast are so bad that Comcast looks great in comparison according to JD Power polls. Here, we get few carriage disputes, nice customer service, and a nice escape net from spamhausen (we switched to Road Runner when BellSouth did not throw out its lottery spammers, causing our emails to get blocked as spam) and bad phone companies (we would have used this when we lived near Clayton and Sprint was owning and looting the local landline company, except that digital phone might not work with fax machines, which we use in our house). However, we are stuck with three HD Lite channels until SDV gets activated.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14145344
> 
> 
> Look at the HD that was added to the Brooklyn and Queens boroughs of New York City on this old Engadget HD post . This only happened when Passport was eliminated from their old systems. All of this (except for NY1, we would be better off with News 14 Carolina, NY1's equivalent here) had better hit our area once Passport is eliminated here.



The only reason all that HD keeps getting added to NY, is FiOS. Plain and simple.


Unless you are in one of the TWC test areas or a FiOS imminent area TWC will do nothing as slowly as possible. Take Start Over. A TWC feature built from the ground up over 2 years ago, but it only works on SARA and Navigator systems.


It's arriving here _next year._


They've already Navigated a good chunk of existing boxes in Raleigh but it's still going to take over 6 months for something they own the rights for to get switched on. Just like all the other features that have been floating around SARA markets for years like the Quick Clips, Look Back etc.


They could enable SDV and convert all remaining boxes tomorrow and I still wouldn't expect TWC to reach 75 HD channels this year. They have zero incentive to do more when they can just charge more for what they already have.

_(Years since I started requesting Cinemax and Starz HD: 3.5 and counting)_


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14145344
> 
> 
> I put up with the least amount of false advertising as possible. Don't advertise it if you can't deliver it. If I had a choice, I would heavily consider the BS factor in choosing a pay TV service.



Don't really get what you are saying here, I guess you think E* is deceptive in their ads like counting the same channels twice or something like that.









I thought you admitted in your other post that TWC is guilty of HD Lite along with every other provider in this area.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14145344
> 
> 
> We only got a 4x3 guide on our Dish 811 HD receiver that was incredibly wasteful of screen space by having each channel consume two lines. It also only displayed four channels at once and also did not display the description of the program in a upper left window, unlike Passport and Navigator.



I think it would be fair to compare "flag ship" to "flag ship" and the 811 is not E*'s. I don't have any experience with the 811 per say but can tell you ALL the receivers are configurable as to how many channels, info, and hours on screen. I would have and did configure my parents receiver for them.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14145344
> 
> 
> As for my point with carriage disputes, the point still stands. Dish has had loads of carriage disputes which result in subscriber deprivation with many companies...



E* is trying to get the best price for it's customers and if I lose Lifetime for a few weeks (I have it blocked anyway) from time to time, so be it. I will say it is easier to negotiate with LESS providers than with MORE







, so if you put more value on LESS disputes than MORE channels you are with the right provider.


As I said before I have no loyalty to E* as I am looking at moving to D*. However if we are to say TWC is a better choice than E*, then we must ignore the facts. Now you could bring up aesthetics, VOD or any other point that may fall in TWC's favor, but they have been left out of the discussion to this point.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14145603
> 
> 
> Don't really get what you are saying here, I guess you think E* is deceptive in their ads like counting the same channels twice or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you admitted in your other post that TWC is guilty of HD Lite along with every other provider in this area.



I admitted that TWC is guilty of some HD Lite. However, they do not do it as much as the satellite companies. TWC is partially full HD and partially HD Lite. The satellite companies are totally HD Lite as far as I know. This may have changed if the H.264 channels provide full resolution. However, I do not know if the H.264 channels are full resolution or are downsampled. If I was running this household, I might jump ship to another carrier if there was a full bitrate only pay HD service. Once Passport and Passport Echo are retired, I would hope that the HD Lite is retired with it as well by using SDV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14145603
> 
> 
> I think it would be fair to compare "flag ship" to "flag ship" and the 811 is not E*'s. I don't have any experience with the 811 per say but can tell you ALL the receivers are configurable as to how many channels, info, and hours on screen. I would have and did configure my parents receiver for them.



We either had to choose either four channels and a scaled video window while wasting the upper left quadrant of the screen nearly completely, or many channels and no scaled video window using the 811. Also, it only showed one hour and thirty minutes. I could not configure the amount of time it could show at once. Passport on the 3100HD, which is also not TWC's flagship, was much better than this. However, we might have traded it in for an OCAP box if it was Navigated and it did not work well. Thankfully, the 811 is obsolete and no longer produced. I have seen a screenshot of newer Dish software for newer receivers, and they have fixed much of the issues. However, Dish still needs to get each channel onto one line instead of two.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14145603
> 
> 
> E* is trying to get the best price for it's customers and if I lose Lifetime for a few weeks (I have it blocked anyway) from time to time, so be it. I will say it is easier to negotiate with LESS providers than with MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so if you put more value on LESS disputes than MORE channels you are with the right provider.



I value stability very much if I have to sign a contract that locks you into a provider for a significant amount of time. If I sign a contract with a satellite company and my channel lineup loses channels, I will feel defrauded. If the cable company loses too many channels, at least the subscriber can dump it without paying a termination fee. Therefore, my tolerance for carriage disputes varies with whatever contracts I must sign. With a cable service that can be dumped with little penalty, I will tolerate more carriage disputes. If I must lock myself up with a 2-year contract, I will have no tolerance for these shenanigans until the contract runs out. Dish with its combination of contracts and carriage disputes rules it out of my consideration. I will tolerate one or the other, but not both at the same time. Seeing how often Dish gets into these messes, I would rather have DirecTV if I had to get satellite service.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14145603
> 
> 
> As I said before I have no loyalty to E* as I am looking at moving to D*. However if we are to say TWC is a better choice than E*, then we must ignore the facts. Now you could bring up aesthetics, VOD or any other point that may fall in TWC's favor, but they have been left out of the discussion to this point.



We don't have to ignore the facts. It is just that some people weigh different facts differently. For example, if the local provider here was Comcast instead of TWC, I would urge my parents to order up DirecTV because Comcast is known for hiring inept and criminally-inclined contractors, treating its own employees like they are BS, having a customer service department which is worse than worthless, and selling throttled Internet service. For another example, I find the combination of two-year contracts and carriage disputes intolerable, while you seem to accept this combination. I will tolerate one or the other, but they are intolerable to me when mixed together. Also, we needed TWC's Road Runner to escape BellSouth when it turned into a spamhaus ("Spamhaus" is a term meaning an ISP that does not kick off its spammers. The Spamhaus Project is a completely different group that idetnifies spamhausen to allow responsible ISPs to block them).


EDIT: I will in all fairness acknowledge the point about FiOS pushing TWC in New York City to provide more HD. Competition would help. If I was the head of a city cable commission, I would require that either two or more cable companies to operate simultaneously, or I would disallow cable altogether unless one of the two companies died. In this case, the system should be sold to another cable company. If all cities did this, Comcast will die, and TWC would have to shore up its HD lineup to be competitive.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14146397
> 
> 
> I will in all fairness acknowledge the point about FiOS pushing TWC in New York City to provide more HD. Competition would help. If I was the head of a city cable commission, I would require that either two or more cable companies to operate simultaneously



We can definitely AGREE on that.


----------



## Lee L

Anyone have issues with ABC 11 last night? We had about an hour long gap from about 9:13 to 10:15 with a few substantial dropouts a while later. This is the DirecTV MPEG 4 local. They put a card up after a few minutes, but I wonder if it was an OTA outage or just the DirecTV feed.


----------



## hubs99

I'm having trouble with ABC11 today. Jittery and jumpy..

My neighbor had cable installed I hope they didnt screw something up.

BAH


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hubs99* /forum/post/14152971
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with ABC11 today. Jittery and jumpy..
> 
> My neighbor had cable installed I hope they didnt screw something up.
> 
> BAH



Saw the same thing on 211 during the 6:30 news.


Jim


----------



## Hiatt66

According to TWC lineup we lost Mojo and gained FSN South.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/14157202
> 
> 
> According to TWC lineup we lost Mojo and gained FSN South.



OMG, they dropped a channel ?!?!?!?! TWC is just as evil/dastardly/unreliable as Dish!!!


----------



## doctorj

How can we tell when SDV is activated? Is there a channel we go to in the guide? Here's hoping this lineup change is a sign of more changes (additions) to come soon.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/14157202
> 
> 
> According to TWC lineup we lost Mojo and gained FSN South.



The website is wrong at this moment. I just tuned into channel 291 and it still is listed as MOJO HD in the guide and still shows a MOJO HD program.


----------



## Hiatt66

When I checked the line-up earlier it still showed MOJO on 291. Must have changed it sometime today. I noticed all of the line-ups have it.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14158065
> 
> 
> OMG, they dropped a channel ?!?!?!?! TWC is just as evil/dastardly/unreliable as Dish!!!



I guess that I goofed when I railed against the instability of Dish unconditionally.







I should have stated that dropping channels willy-nilly is wrong when its customers are locked in by multi-year binding contracts with high early termination fees that reset each time you move and fail to terminate at the time of the move. I can tolerate some instability if there is no binding contract because I can escape if that channel is something I really care about, like WRAL. In that case, I could just escape to DirecTV. With a binding contract, removing channels feels like a breach of contract because I signed the binding contract expecting the channel, and it was removed.


For example, customers were able to flee the abysmal TWC division that dropped KAYU-TV (the local Fox affiliate in the Spokane DMA) because there was no contract. When Lifetime was dropped by Dish, Lifetime had to offer $200 rebates out of its own pockets to mostly offset the $240 early termination fees Dish imposed in order to soften the market distortion these contracts create to allow the customers to flee to cable or DirecTV.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14159181
> 
> 
> When Lifetime was dropped by Dish, Lifetime had to offer $200 rebates out of its own pockets to mostly offset the $240 early termination fees Dish imposed in order to soften the market distortion these contracts create to allow the customers to flee to cable or DirecTV.



It wouldn't be $240 for everyone maybe for those that JUST signed up. I bet a lot of men were happy that couple of weeks and a lot less bored watching tv with their wives.









By the way, less than a year of DISH will save you $240 over TWC.

So it would be a wash.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/14157202
> 
> 
> According to TWC lineup we lost Mojo and gained FSN South.



That's interesting for several reasons. TWC has long used MOJO(or INHD as it was previously known) to show the local ACC games or Hurricanes games that were in HD. It's also interesting in that as far as I know there is no full time feed of FSNS HD other than when there are games on. This varies by market since the FSNS that we see here is not the same that they see in Charlotte or Atlanta. As of right now FSNS HD would be useless to us as there are no local HD games until the Canes return this fall. I think maybe The Best Damn Sports Show and one or two other shows are in HD now but nothing else. I read somewhere there that FSN is going to beef up it's HD lineup this fall and have more of it's programming in HD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14158689
> 
> 
> How can we tell when SDV is activated? Is there a channel we go to in the guide? Here's hoping this lineup change is a sign of more changes (additions) to come soon.



There is not a channel within navigator that you can go to and see all the details like there was with passport. You have to go into the diagnostics on Navigator to check it. I checked tonight and SDV is still not enabled in this area. I hope they enable it soon because I am getting tired of waiting. I see Greensboro got a nice HD bump this week.


----------



## Hiatt66

Well..I still have MOJO on 291 so I don't know if it's a goof on the website or not...lol.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14160987
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be $240 for everyone maybe for those that JUST signed up. I bet a lot of men were happy that couple of weeks and a lot less bored watching tv with their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, less than a year of DISH will save you $240 over TWC.
> 
> So it would be a wash.



Nope. The $240 figure was not prorated at all when we paid it. We paid it because we were not getting some of the small-time locals through Dish (for example WRPX at one time broadcast Family Feud which I like), we were concerned about how the dish would affect how the house would look (Our house's fron points southwest), the contract would reset again when we moved, and Dish at the time did not offer HD locals (this was the deciding factor).


Later on, when BellSouth would not kick off its lottery spammers who sent their spam through BellSouth's email servers, this caused our emails which have to be sent trhough the same servers to be falsely rejected as spam by many ISPs. Since we switched to cable from Dish, we were able to go to Road Runner to escape the spamhaus (and dodge an avalanche of lottery spam the spammers on BellSouth were spewing to throughout the Internet). Sure, its big latency at the time really slowed down my ssh usage (ssh is latency dependent, not throughput dependent), but that was an unfortunate tradeoff caused by the use of the DOCSIS 1.1 cable modem protocol. The switch to the DOCSIS 2.0 cable modem protocol has cut latency quite a bit, but DSL still beats cable out in latency. If we were still using Dish, we might have been stuck with a spamhaus because Road Runner costs too much unless you get it discounted by bundling it with cable.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14145344
> 
> 
> As for the 16x9 guide and DISH, I never saw one when my parents used to subscribe to DISH a few years ago. We only got a 4x3 guide on our Dish 811 HD receiver that was incredibly wasteful of screen space by having each channel consume two lines. It also only displayed four channels at once and also did not display the description of the program in a upper left window, unlike Passport and Navigator. Its IPG was speedy (as long as you did not need to load more pieces of the guide when you go out of bounds with what is stored in memory) but was pathetic in functionality compared to even Navigator. Seeing the screenshots of newer DISH IPG's shows me that these faults have been rectified.



More than rectified.. I checked mine tonite.. we have 6 configurations you can choose from.. on the most info version I can get


- 9 channels top to bottom

- 3 hours side to side


I don't have TWC any more to compare.. but I don't think any of their software can touch that (my buddy in Austin on TWC said he only gets 5 ch top to bottom on his 8300HD)


As for the "risks" of Dish... Its been a gamble that has paid off for me.. over the length of my 18 month contract I will have saved at least 18*$40 (just went and looked at the current TWC rates for Digipic1000+DVR+HD suite+don't forget tax) = $720 .. all that savings + 20 ch more HD


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14158689
> 
> 
> How can we tell when SDV is activated?.



There will be a base on Mars and we'll all have flying cars.


----------



## Daryl L

Isn't FSN South the network the two FCC arbitrators ruled against TWC on about TWC refusing to carry recently, with TWC saying they would appeal the ruling?


And don't we get Fox Sport South on ch.38 (we do in Lumberton)? Are they different channels besides one being SD and one being HD.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/14164563
> 
> 
> Isn't FSN South the network the two FCC arbitrators ruled against TWC on about TWC refusing to carry recently, with TWC saying they would appeal the ruling?
> 
> 
> And don't we get Fox Sport South on ch.38 (we do in Lumberton)? Are they different channels besides one being SD and one being HD.



You have MASN and FSN South mixed up. MASN is one of two networks TWC wants to put onto the sports tier (the other being the NFL Network), while FSN South is on the standard analog tier. TWC and MASN are in a nasty arbitration fight, while TWC and FSN South have a good relationship.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/14164563
> 
> 
> Isn't FSN South the network the two FCC arbitrators ruled against TWC on about TWC refusing to carry recently, with TWC saying they would appeal the ruling?



Nope. That was MASN (Mid-atlantic Sports Network).


----------



## Hiatt66

We get FOX Sports NET SD...The FSN South is listed in the HD section of the lineup. MOJO does not show up in the HD suite list.


----------



## Daryl L

Ah, gotcha guys. I knew it was some sports network.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14103737
> 
> 
> From http://www.newsobserver.com/104/story/1111325.html
> 
> 
> Time Warner expanding services, News 14
> 
> By John Murawski, Staff Writer
> 
> Comment on this story
> 
> 
> Time Warner is expanding video-on-demand services and plotting a comeback for the defunct cell phone service known as Pivot.
> 
> The company will introduce a successor to Pivot at some point, Carol Hevey, Time Warner's executive vice president for the Carolinas, said this morning during speech in downtown Raleigh. Time Warner's joint venture with financially beleaguered Sprint Nextel was discontinued last year amid administrative and logistical issues.
> 
> 
> In August Time Warner is expanding its 24-hour regional news program, News 14, to about 150,000 customers in eastern North Carolina. The expansion will bring the news program to all Time Warner customers in North Carolina. The program currently reaches about 1.5 million customers.
> 
> 
> Next year the company plans to add two free services Start Over and Look Back that allow customers to view cable shows and programs on demand, instead of having to watch at the time they are scheduled to start.



Here is a little more depth to this story...this article gives me a little more hope...but not much...

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1111927.html 

Competition drives Time Warner to grow

John Murawski, Staff Writer

Comment on this story


Time Warner Cable is adding services and will expand its regional cable-news channel to Eastern North Carolina in August, part of a broader effort to woo customers amid increasing competition.

Currently, the company is introducing in this region a caller ID service that flashes a caller's name and number on the TV screen. The company also is exploring wireless Internet service, Carol Hevey, Time Warner's executive vice president for the Carolina region, said during a speech Tuesday morning in Raleigh.


Next year, the company plans to add two free services that allow customers to watch cable programs on demand instead of having to watch at the time they are scheduled to start, she said.


"There is a philosophy to be constantly developing products," Hevey said. "As often as we can create them, we get them rolled out."


The Triangle's dominant cable provider is working to fend off satellite TV rivals as well as telecommunications giants, such as AT&T and Verizon, that are adding TV service. Also, municipalities such as Wilson are beginning to provide their own cable TV and high-speed Internet services.


The competition also is forcing Time Warner to review its prices. But Hevey stopped short of acknowledging that competition will result in cheaper rates.


"The cable TV companies are just getting slapped in the face with the reality that they have competition," said communications analyst Jeff Kagan in Atlanta. "The good news is that customers are going to have a choice. Prices are going to be low, innovation is going to be higher."


Time Warner expects to expand its News 14 channel this summer to its remaining 150,000 customers in Eastern North Carolina, and it will open a small bureau on the coast, Hevey said. About 1.5 million customers in the Carolinas already get News 14.


Also, Time Warner is working on a successor to its Pivot cell phone service, which quietly shut down in April, Hevey said.


----------



## KLebda

My older Pace HD box was updated to Mystro late last week. Anybody know if any more updates are needed before SDV can be switched on?


----------



## dslate69

 http://www.businesswire.com/portal/s...48&newsLang=en


----------



## fmoraes

Hi,


Does anybody notices the brighter areas on NBC17HD? It is not always noticeable, but usually during the Wimbledon coverage, when it zooms on players and you can see the dark green background, you can see that the place where the SD side bars would be are a bit brighter than the rest of the image.


This is usually very noticeable during the beach volleyball coverage, so it should be quite visible during this weekend coverage.


Francisco


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14191741
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/s...48&newsLang=en



Hello Old Friend,


I don't see any mention of VOOM On Demand from Charlievision. Time to play catch up again.


P.S. You win. I dropped TWC for DirecTV.


Anyway, looks like a move to Seattle is in the cards, so I hand the custodianship of the Raleigh thread over to you. I'll be watching....


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/14194538
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anybody notices the brighter areas on NBC17HD? It is not always noticeable, but usually during the Wimbledon coverage, when it zooms on players and you can see the dark green background, you can see that the place where the SD side bars would be are a bit brighter than the rest of the image.
> 
> 
> This is usually very noticeable during the beach volleyball coverage, so it should be quite visible during this weekend coverage.
> 
> 
> Francisco



What kind of screen do you have? I think that what you have is screen burn-in. The same problem happens to me, but I know it is screen burn-in because my family's HD monitor is a rear projection CRT. My father got this TV because we did not like the idea of buying a TV that would be totally obsolete in a few years.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14195993
> 
> 
> What kind of screen do you have? I think that what you have is screen burn-in. The same problem happens to me, but I know it is screen burn-in because my family's HD monitor is a rear projection CRT. My father got this TV because we did not like the idea of buying a TV that would be totally obsolete in a few years.



I have rear projection Samsung 42" DLP TV. NBCHD is the only station I ever notice this when watching HD shows. I never noticed it on WRAL HD.


I wouldn't think this is due to burn in. Can someone else check it out during Wimbledon coverage or during the beach volleyball tournament on the weekend?


I will be out on vacation, but I'd like to hear confirmation from others. NBC17ENG, maybe you can weight in as well?


Francisco


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14194543
> 
> 
> Hello Old Friend,
> 
> 
> I don't see any mention of VOOM On Demand from Charlievision. Time to play catch up again.
> 
> 
> P.S. You win. I dropped TWC for DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Anyway, looks like a move to Seattle is in the cards, so I hand the custodianship of the Raleigh thread over to you. I'll be watching....


























I called you out a couple pages ago when the thread was in a drought, good to see your still alive and kickin'.

I have enjoyed E* for many years but alas I think a move is in my future too... just to D*, but a move just the same.









I think E* has let D* overtake them on HD and on software features which are the 2 things E* always had. I will be checking out my buddies new D* HD DVR this weekend and will make the decision then. The only real knock I have heard on D*'s HD DVR is the speed so that's one thing I will be looking at. Also D* will be adding local PBS HD feeds; one of your checks in the TWC column from debates past.









Good luck with your move... this is were SAT really shines no surprises.

I'll be ok here, I think I might have found a new nemesis in *jnv11*.


----------



## jnv11

Now that Wilson has dropped analog channel 75, can anyone with MDN, Passport, or Passport Echo check to see if one of the three channels that are/were stuffed into the 777MHz QAM has been moved out? I cannot check this myself because ODN's diagnostic screens do not show this information.


As for being dslate69's nemesis, I just like TWC much better than E*. I could go for a long rant if I had the time. Although TWC sucks in some areas (Navigator having some stupid choices in design, and missing MASN), the positives (like offering competition in phone and Internet to the telco, and having outstanding local customer service) outweigh the negatives in my mind for TWC versus E*.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14199826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called you out a couple pages ago when the thread was in a drought, good to see your still alive and kickin'.
> 
> I have enjoyed E* for many years but alas I think a move is in my future too... just to D*, but a move just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think E* has let D* overtake them on HD and on software features which are the 2 things E* always had. I will be checking out my buddies new D* HD DVR this weekend and will make the decision then. The only real knock I have heard on D*'s HD DVR is the speed so that's one thing I will be looking at. Also D* will be adding local PBS HD feeds; one of your checks in the TWC column from debates past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your move... this is were SAT really shines no surprises.
> 
> I'll be ok here, I think I might have found a new nemesis in *jnv11*.



I've been on the road so much lately that I haven't kept up with this thread, or anything else for that matter. Don't let E*'s retention Nazis presuade you, D* is the better product, and the less sleazy company of the two. My bet is still on cable long term, they're getting close to opening the flood gates. (I know, you've heard that before, but I did say give it a year or so, about little over a year ago.)


P.S. I did pick up one of the Netflix Roku streaming players. I see the future much more clearly now......


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14201340
> 
> 
> My bet is still on cable long term, they're getting close to opening the flood gates. (I know, you've heard that before, but I did say give it a year or so, about little over a year ago.)



Come now you have said it well over 2 years ago maybe 3.







Even if they let the flood gates up the hardware is unbearable at the moment. Not to mention they are in the pocket of big media so much that you will never see 30 sec skip and other features they frown on.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14201340
> 
> 
> P.S. I did pick up one of the Netflix Roku streaming players. I see the future much more clearly now......



I am an HD snob. So until they have HD it is worthless to me. I think D* and E* and MediaCenter for that matter will sign deals with Netflix before long. In fact now that I think about it MediaCenter already has a plugin or at least a hack out now.

I have the Popcorn Hour and love it (great 1080p picture). The only real knock would be the speed of the menu and caching of 1080p content over the network. 2nd gen of devices like this will be a must have.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14201199
> 
> 
> As for being dslate69's nemesis, I just like TWC much better than E*. I could go for a long rant if I had the time. Although TWC sucks in some areas (Navigator having some stupid choices in design, and missing MASN), the positives (like offering competition in phone and Internet to the telco, and having outstanding local customer service) outweigh the negatives in my mind for TWC versus E*.



Navigator is the reason my buddy went with D*, so I have a system to check out this weekend. He wasn't willing to put up with the reboots and growing pains.

My Internet from TWC is $5 cheaper (and free upgrade to business class) for being a duke employee, my VOIP is $15 unlimited a month and SAT with all it's extra HD is cheaper than TWC, so I can't see how triple play could be cheaper. I don't have 1 check going to 1 company but it's all drafted anyway so I am more than content with 3 company's that end up being cheaper than 1.

I still wish there was a true alternative to RR so I could leave TWC all together as I owe them for the 3 missed days (2 days they went to wrong address) of work and hole in the ceiling (that I had to raise cane about to get finally get fixed). Still never a call to compensate me (I tried to call twice but hung up after 30 minutes). Yea they have great customer service alright.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdavidt* /forum/post/14256470
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in the Apex/Cary Time Warner service area experiencing problem with TV Guide on Screen service? I ask them to install the open cable cablecard (CableCard 2.0) they advertise on their website (Says 4th qtr 2007 or 1st qtr 2008)... what I received was the old legacy one way CableCard... and the built in TV guide on my LG Plasma isn't working... Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.



Did you install the card in an Open Cable device?


----------



## Smackrabbit

Has anyone else been having issues with NBC-HD and audio glitches when going to/from commercial over the past couple of days on TWC? Whenever it switches between program and ad (during golf yesterday, and the Today show this morning), there's a loud 'pop' type sound that is highly annoying to hear all the time. I recently upgraded my receiver but since it's only happening on NBC, I don't think it is an issue on my end. Thanks.


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/14283952
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with NBC-HD and audio glitches when going to/from commercial over the past couple of days on TWC? Whenever it switches between program and ad (during golf yesterday, and the Today show this morning), there's a loud 'pop' type sound that is highly annoying to hear all the time. I recently upgraded my receiver but since it's only happening on NBC, I don't think it is an issue on my end. Thanks.



I'm having the same thing on my HDHomeRun QAM tuner running into my Vista Media Center box. Started yesterday as far as I can tell. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Totally my fault. I had punched us back to the old signal path while working on the HD weather crawl system, and forgot to punch it back. It should be gone now.


----------



## jbradg

I hope TWC in RDU implements SDV soon! If I don't get more HD programming, I'll probably switch to DTV. I'm getting tired of waiting. If the word is by the end of August, I'll check the diag screen to see if SDV has been initialized. If not, DTV here I come.


----------



## doctorj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbradg* /forum/post/14292370
> 
> 
> I hope TWC in RDU implements SDV soon! If I don't get more HD programming, I'll probably switch to DTV. I'm getting tired of waiting. If the word is by the end of August, I'll check the diag screen to see if SDV has been initialized. If not, DTV here I come.



I'm with you buddy. TWC acts like it would be committing a crime to give us a statement that includes an approximate date on when we can expect new HD channels.


----------



## Lee L

So, did anyone else notice that WRAL was off the air with all their digital last night? I just happened to see 5.1 sometime after 8:00 PM and it was gone - searching for signal as well as all teh subchannels. The DirecTV locals were off the air with a card as well.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14292877
> 
> 
> So, did anyone else notice that WRAL was off the air with all their digital last night? I just happened to see 5.1 sometime after 8:00 PM and it was gone - searching for signal as well as all teh subchannels. The DirecTV locals were off the air with a card as well.



I noticed that too. At first I thought it was TiVo, but changing the channel got me other stations.


----------



## Smackrabbit

I've had an 8300HD box for around 2 years now, and in the past 3 days, it's managed to shutdown and restart it's self 4 times, so I miss a few minutes of whatever show I was watching. Is anyone else running into the same issue since the software update? I recall reading about a newer box, but that it's much slower with the new guide as well which makes me not want to upgrade, but I would rather have that then constant reboots. Any suggestions from people out there?


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/14300727
> 
> 
> I've had an 8300HD box for around 2 years now, and in the past 3 days, it's managed to shutdown and restart it's self 4 times, so I miss a few minutes of whatever show I was watching. Is anyone else running into the same issue since the software update? I recall reading about a newer box, but that it's much slower with the new guide as well which makes me not want to upgrade, but I would rather have that then constant reboots. Any suggestions from people out there?




If I wasn't concerned about trees obstructing the path I'd be a DirectTV subscriber by now. Just me personally, but they look like a very good deal from a price/programming/equipment perspective.


Frank


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/14302838
> 
> 
> If I wasn't concerned about trees obstructing the path I'd be a DirectTV subscriber by now. Just me personally, but they look like a very good deal from a price/programming/equipment perspective.
> 
> 
> Frank



Our condo building has rules against a dish, which I know they can't force me to take down, but our condo also doesn't have a southern view, so I can't mount the dish specifically on my unit, so then they can prevent me from mounting it somewhere else on the building unfortunately. I've been tempted to call DirecTV to see if they can offer any other options, since I would switch if I could.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/14300727
> 
> 
> I've had an 8300HD box for around 2 years now, and in the past 3 days, it's managed to shutdown and restart it's self 4 times, so I miss a few minutes of whatever show I was watching. Is anyone else running into the same issue since the software update? I recall reading about a newer box, but that it's much slower with the new guide as well which makes me not want to upgrade, but I would rather have that then constant reboots. Any suggestions from people out there?



If you go to the 8300HDC or the 8240HDC, here are my tips:
This cable box's power supply is too lame, causing it to generate too much heat.
Put this box in the open.
Do not enclose it in anything but a room and the surface this box is placed upon.
Do not put this box on a carpet.
Put this box on a couple of 2x4s. This allows the box to scoop up more air via convection currents, allowing the overloaded power supply to cool down and not overheat. Personally, I had one overheat, cook itself, and smell like burnt electronics when I did not have this box on a couple of 2x4s. This overheating power supply episode caused the box to crash often. Ever since I placed the replacement box on a couple of 2x4s, failed recordings became nearly nonexistent in my experience.
eSATA does not work correctly on the version of ODN that TWC Carolinas is using here. A newer version of ODN in different markets has fixed the eSATA bug that crashes our version of ODN.

These problems are because this box is a rushed engineering job that did not have enough time going through QA due to the FCC separable security deadline, causing the engineers to overlook the possibility of needing to beef up the power supply. A beefier power supply would generate less heat and more stable power. The newer Cisco 8550HDC, Cisco 8552HDC, or some newer Samsung boxes which are designed from the ground up with these FCC restrictions in mind along with many welcome enhancements should eliminate many of these concerns.


You might also want to wait around until the next version of MDN (the software train that runs on legacy Scientific Atlanta boxes) is loaded onto the TWC Carolinas devision. This version is much more stable.


----------



## jbradg

My 8300HDC doesn't have crashes or failed recording issues and mine isn't on 2x4's. Sure it puts out heat, but I haven't noticed much more than my old 8300HD or my old SD DVR. Other than heat, how do you know the power supply is not sufficient?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbradg* /forum/post/14304965
> 
> 
> My 8300HDC doesn't have crashes or failed recording issues and mine isn't on 2x4's. Sure it puts out heat, but I haven't noticed much more than my old 8300HD or my old SD DVR. Other than heat, how do you know the power supply is not sufficient?



Overheating power supplies in PCs generate unstable power and sometimes start smelling like burnt electronics. I have built and repaired PCs, and the symptoms I had with the 8240HDC that cooked in my house are similar to a bad power supply unit in a PC: random crashes that happened often and the smell of burnt electronics. The only symptoms for a bad power supply unit that were missing from the old 8240HDC that I traded in for the 8300HDC are smoke and explosions. You can see a videotaped power supply units under test exploding in this advertisement video advertising what bad power supplies do that was vouched for by [H]ard|OCP , an enthusiast PC website, in this mini-article .


How old is your box, and what hardware version is it? I noticed on the bottom of the 8300HDC and the 8240HDC that there is a manufacturing date and a hardware revision number printed on a white sticker. The 8300HDC that I put on 2x4s was made in April 29, 2008 and has a revision 6.3 hardware. I forgot to get that information on the 8240HDC that overheated. Maybe different hardware versions have better power supply units.


----------



## pkscout

Did anyone else notice WRAL wasn't broadcasting again tonight OTA HD? Our TiVo showed the 6pm news as not recorded because there was no signal, and WRAL was blank when I got home. It came up a few minutes later (i.e. around 9:30pm).


----------



## jrelmore

This morning noticed that 5.2 was not broadcasting, though there was a strong signal on the meter.


----------



## posg

This is at least the second time that WNCN screwed up the "Meet the Press" feed. A few seconds into the broadcast and up come the color bars. They then go to some local fill.


I pick up WITN off air. No problems there. What gives NBC17ENG ???


I also occasionally pick up WXII. Their SD content on the HD channel (both local and network) looks significantly better than WNCN. It's crisper and color is not "washed out". The HD is a little better as well. WITN on the other hand isn't any better than WNCN.


----------



## jamieh1

WRAL News Channel 5.2 will be back on the air Thursday, WRAL took it down to do some testing.


----------



## jrelmore

Hoping WRAL will boost their signals -IMO their signals are slightly weaker than they were a year ago. Where 17.1 signals have improved over the year.


I think it's lousy planning and implementation that we are forced to convert to OTA digital when analog has much better range. Sure there are advantages to digital, but if reception is inferior to analog then you get no picture and no choice but to subscribe to a pay service.

Another example of where our government adds unnecessary cost onto our citizens.


----------



## jamieh1

I live in Washington NC 20 miles east of Greenville NC about 90 miles from Raleigh and I get WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WLFL, WRDC, WRAY and WRAZ digital every day from about 5p- 10a. I can not get a analog signal from them, except 11, 17, 28 and 50 some days and its not clear, snowy.


----------



## ktut

Raleigh is also getting SDV.


----------



## Hiatt66

I rebooted my box and it has SDV enabled but nothing to see yet.


----------



## ktut

Check out channels 770 to 781 in Raleigh.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/14339200
> 
> 
> WRAL is testing a new technology that will give them a more robust mobile signal.
> 
> WRAL 5.2 will be back Thursday.



Wish I'd managed to catch their test; would have liked to have seen how it looked on TSReader...


- Trip


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/14362514
> 
> 
> Check out channels 770 to 781 in Raleigh.



Nothing there for me. Nearest channels are about 745, then a gap, then 800.


My HD DVR rebooted itself a couple days ago. Not sure how to get into diagnostics to see if SDV is enabled.


Sooke


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/14369823
> 
> 
> My HD DVR rebooted itself a couple days ago. Not sure how to get into diagnostics to see if SDV is enabled.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...#post138192534


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/14362514
> 
> 
> Check out channels 770 to 781 in Raleigh.



Is there anyway in the diagnostics to tell if these channels are actually SDV?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/14369823
> 
> 
> Nothing there for me. Nearest channels are about 745, then a gap, then 800.
> 
> 
> My HD DVR rebooted itself a couple days ago. Not sure how to get into diagnostics to see if SDV is enabled.
> 
> 
> Sooke



The channels won't show up in the guide. You have to actually turn to the channels.


----------



## yaleforks

Channels are here in Durham 770-781..


----------



## jnv11

Could you please post the model number of the boxes that are able to get SDV in your profiles or on this forum? I am unable to get any of channels 770-781 on my 8300HDC, only getting notices that I must subscribe to them or that some error occurred.


My guess is that the equipment for DAVIC-based SDV is up, but the equipment for the DOCSIS-based SDV is not yet ready. SDV requires two-way access to do these tasks: request a channel, send keep-alive messages, and let the head end know when a channel is no longer needed. The first task is obvious. The second task is needed so that a failing box does not lock the channel it was using when it failed forever. For example, a short circuit develops due to someone failing to use a stud sensor to find a suitable place to hang a painting and therefore puts a nail through a power line instead of a stud, causing the circuit breaker to notice the short circuit and trip. The cable box was tuned to an SDV channel. Without a keep-alive message, there would be no way to detect the failed box to clear room in the SDV pool of channels. The third task enables faster clearing of channels in the SDV pool whose contents are watched or recorded by nobody at all. Now, here is the problematic area: DAVIC, the type of cable modem in all standardized cable boxes going back to the Explorer 2100, maxes out at 2.048Mbps in Motorola boxes in both directions and 1.544Mbps on Scientific-Atlanta boxes in both directions, which is not much bandwidth in today's scenario, especially because it is shared and upstream is collision-prone. DOCSIS 1.0 allows up to 38Mbps downstream and 9Mbps upstream, which should provide plenty of room for these tasks despite being collision-prone on the upstream side. Therefore, DOCSIS should be used whenever possible for SDV, falling back to DAVIC only when DOCSIS hardware is not present.


Since all Scientific-Atlanta boxes with CableCARDs have a DOCSIS cable modem in them, ODN, which runs on CableCARD-based boxes, uses DOCSIS by default and might fall back to DAVIC in case no DOCSIS hardware can be found (which actually occurs in one CableCARD-based SDTV box made by Motorola). However, many legacy boxes did not have the option for DOCSIS to be built in. Therefore, MDN, which runs on boxes without CableCARDs, must use DAVIC.


I would like to know if my guess as why SDV does not work on my box is correct or not. Therefore, if anyone posts a model number of a CableCARD-based box as being able to get these channels, I will know that my guess is wrong.


----------



## yaleforks

8300HD and a 8240HDC both get the channels


----------



## Hiatt66

I tuned to them and it's the HBO's, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Outddor, NATGEO, all with SW in the title. Nothing was watchable though. Closest that tuned was NATGEO but it was a black screen.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/14371930
> 
> 
> I tuned to them and it's the HBO's, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Outddor, NATGEO, all with SW in the title. Nothing was watchable though. Closest that tuned was NATGEO but it was a black screen.



It's also Fuel, Gameshow network and Boom. The first night I tuned in the channels I got nothing. But last night I had to do a hard reboot on my 8300HD because I wasn't getting any sound and after the hard reboot, HDNET, HDNET Movies and Boom were all watchable. NatGeo is still a black screen but the other 3 came in fine. I have a feeling if you subscribe to HBO or to the digital sports tier you would get those channels as well. Try a hard reboot to see if you can get the channels.


----------



## Splat!

Are there any *new* HD channels added with the SDV enablement so far? If there have added significant HD upgrades, then I might actually get around to getting a digital box.


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/14373003
> 
> 
> Are there any *new* HD channels added with the SDV enablement so far? If there have added significant HD upgrades, then I might actually get around to getting a digital box.



Nothing new yet.


----------



## ktut

How many months (or years) do you guess we will have to wait now for any new channels?


----------



## larc919

TWC will come up with new HD channels at the same time they raise prices.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/14377917
> 
> 
> TWC will come up with new HD channels at the same time they raise prices.



Don't see why. They've raised prices several times in the past and added nothing new to justify it.


We'll probably get more HD when Verizon grabs some market share in our area. Until then there is nothing to make TWC sweat.


----------



## doctorj

I emailed someone at TWC in Raleigh and actually got back a written response and not the standard canned one. She said they hoped to have many new HD channels by Q4 and they would likely include ABC family, ESPN News, Discovery, TLC, Science Channel, CNN, and the Weather Channel and then hopefully more in 2009. Animal Channel might have been another but I can't remember and don't have that email in front of me at the moment.


----------



## jnv11

I noticed that HDNet (channel 293), HDNet Movies (channel 294), and Boomerang (channel 185) have been moved to SDV. While I have no trouble tuning to Boomerang, sometimes HDNet and HDNet Movies fails to tune. Are others having the same problem? I included the channel numbers because I think that digital channel numbers are the same throughout the Raleigh-Durham area.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14396217
> 
> 
> I noticed that HDNet (channel 293), HDNet Movies (channel 294), and Boomerang (channel 185) have been moved to SDV. While I have no trouble tuning to Boomerang, sometimes HDNet and HDNet Movies fails to tune. Are others having the same problem? I included the channel numbers because I think that digital channel numbers are the same throughout the Raleigh-Durham area.



How can you tell they've moved to SDV?


I don't subscribe to the 2 HD channels you mention but Boomerang on 185 tunes fine.


----------



## Scooper

5.2 is back, so who knows ?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14435544
> 
> 
> Tarheelone, Robotron, Jnv11 thanks for your help.



If you had asked your question in the Nav thread you would have got the same answer and more. We read that as well. You should also check it out now because there's another discussion underway about the same subject.


----------



## VisionOn

Still no USAHD, Soccer HD or Bball HD here.


After spending 30 minutes here on the phone with various people and checking levels the TWC tech left to find somewhere else to test the service from the headend. He's still looking into it.


Interestingly he had come back from vacation and had no idea the channels existed. Neither did the first tech he called either. He also said that SDV was being tested by employees here but was deactivated a while back because TWC wanted to wait until Wilmington made the digital switch so they could do some other stuff.


If that's the case then September might actually see some HD progress from TWC.

_Maybe._


----------



## jimholcomb

If you have had problems with reboots on your Time Warner digital box during the Olympics on NBC17 HD channel 217 please email me at [email protected] (remove the NOSPAM please) so I can forward it to my contact at TW.


Please include the model of box you have, software version, and any other information you feel comfortable with sharing with a total stranger.










Thanks,

Jim


----------



## billand20

Anyone know of someone that will do directv installs? I have a line of sight problem to get HD, but directv won't get on my room to do the install. I know a custom installer would cost, but wondered if anyone still did that. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billand20* /forum/post/14443464
> 
> 
> Anyone know of someone that will do directv installs? I have a line of sight problem to get HD, but directv won't get on my room to do the install. I know a custom installer would cost, but wondered if anyone still did that. Any help would be appreciated.



Do you mean roof?


----------



## billand20

Yes, sorry roof.


----------



## mdb77a

Hello everyone, I was hoping to get a little friendly advice from the knowledgeable folks on this thread. I live in Cary and am building an HTPC. What I can't figure out is what channels I can get with what tuners. I will be using cable, at least for now. So I need either clear QAM or NTSC I think. I'd like to get the HDHomerun, but it doesn't have NTSC.


Currently I only have TWC's basic package. I had one of the digital tiers but got so fed up with TWC's lousy service and bad products that I could no longer stomach sending them the cash every month. So, I only get the networks (in SD and HD) and a few other random channels (SD only). The cable plugs straight into my Panasonic 720p 42". The manual and everything I've read on line regarding the TV never mention a QAM tuner for this model, just ATSC/NTSC. So are the channels I'm receiving now analog, even the HD, or do I really have a QAM tuner in my Panny?


Also, after I ditched the settop box, and before my service was cut down (at the curb) to the basic package I received 100 or so channels with the cable run straight into the TV. Am I correct that those were unencrypted analog?


So, if I decided to get the standard package again, which includes those 100 or so channels in standard def., would I be able to DVR them using HD Homerun and a VMC system (or Sage, GBPVR, etc.)? Or do I need to have an ATSC tuner? And then if I get a second tuner (e.g., ATI 650), can I use both of them at the same time e.g., record something with the NTSC card and watch something else with the Homerun?


Thanks for any help. I've been reading a zillion threads and sites on this stuff and still can't sort out what I need to know. Of course, I emailed TWC and asked them and they gave me some generic response that didn't tell me anything. ("Dear TWC: Thanks, I know the sky is blue. But that wasn't what I was asking!")


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14452184
> 
> 
> So, I only get the networks (in SD and HD) and a few other random channels (SD only). The cable plugs straight into my Panasonic 720p 42". The manual and everything I've read on line regarding the TV never mention a QAM tuner for this model, just ATSC/NTSC. So are the channels I'm receiving now analog, even the HD, or do I really have a QAM tuner in my Panny?



Yes, either the tuner is QAM, or you've got a *REALLY* powerful ATSC tuner, and it is using the cable lead as an antenna.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14452184
> 
> 
> Also, after I ditched the settop box, and before my service was cut down (at the curb) to the basic package I received 100 or so channels with the cable run straight into the TV. Am I correct that those were unencrypted analog?



Yes


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14452184
> 
> 
> So, if I decided to get the standard package again, which includes those 100 or so channels in standard def., would I be able to DVR them using HD Homerun and a VMC system (or Sage, GBPVR, etc.)? Or do I need to have an ATSC tuner? And then if I get a second tuner (e.g., ATI 650), can I use both of them at the same time e.g., record something with the NTSC card and watch something else with the Homerun?



You'll need an analog tuner to get those 100 channels in the same fashion; an HDHR is QAM/ATSC only, and won't get them. However, it is unclear how long TWC will keep sending analog cable. Once they convert over to digital only, your only option will be to rent a set top box, and record from it either using an analog capture card, or something like the new Hauppage HD-PVR (which can capture HD via component).


I'd really suggest just putting up an antenna and giving TWC the boot, most of the stations you're getting with basic that you cannot get OTA are worthless. Once you buy a digital tuner card (or if you still have the receipt from your TV), you can get a free antenna from WRAL that should give you good reception from the Cary area. Search the thread for WRAL antenna giveaway.


I'd strongly recommend SageTV and their HD100 extender. I converted from MythTV, and I see lots of VMC refugees on the SageTV forums.


Welcome to the HTPC club.


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14452504
> 
> 
> Yes, either the tuner is QAM, or you've got a *REALLY* powerful ATSC tuner, and it is using the cable lead as an antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need an analog tuner to get those 100 channels in the same fashion; an HDHR is QAM/ATSC only, and won't get them. However, it is unclear how long TWC will keep sending analog cable. Once they convert over to digital only, your only option will be to rent a set top box, and record from it either using an analog capture card, or something like the new Hauppage HD-PVR (which can capture HD via component).
> 
> 
> I'd really suggest just putting up an antenna and giving TWC the boot, most of the stations you're getting with basic that you cannot get OTA are worthless. Once you buy a digital tuner card (or if you still have the receipt from your TV), you can get a free antenna from WRAL that should give you good reception from the Cary area. Search the thread for WRAL antenna giveaway.
> 
> 
> I'd strongly recommend SageTV and their HD100 extender. I converted from MythTV, and I see lots of VMC refugees on the SageTV forums.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the HTPC club.
> 
> 
> Drew



I think the regulation is that cable must do one of these two things for three years after the OTA NTSC shutdown: thow in a complimentary cable box to convert the digital signal to NTSC (this is for all-digital cable companies), or keep pumping out NTSC.


----------



## jnv11

Has anyone been able to get 1501 (USA Network HD), 1503(Olympic Soccer channel), or 1504(Olympic Basketball channel) in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville DMA?


These missing channels are an epic fail worse than the epic fail known as MDN Navigator (too unstable to be usable in my house where someone must constantly use closed captioning).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14452863
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get 1501 (USA Network HD), 1503(Olympic Soccer channel), or 1504(Olympic Basketball channel) in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville DMA?
> 
> 
> These missing channels are an epic fail worse than the epic fail known as MDN Navigator (too unstable to be usable in my house where someone must constantly use closed captioning).



Yup... I have them in Apex. They are SDV/SDB. I watched some Law and Order CI on USA-HD recently.


----------



## tkcaptaina

*I posted this over on DBSTalk. Thought I would re post here.*


I have replaced my RG-6 cable from my CM4228 with RG11. I recorded signal strength before and after switching and have noticed a increase in signal strength of 3-6 pts. WRAZ50 was not locking with the RG6,but has no dropouts so far using RG11 although the signal is hovering at 60-64. I plan to monitor this a few hrs then swap back to the RG6 and see if I am able to keep WRAZ locked then. Having trouble receiving a solid FOX signal is reason for the testing,so also plan to do some test with FOX 8/14 and Fox 26. Both 26 and 50 are over 60 miles away while 14 is closer,but is not very strong. I normally am unable to get WRAZ50 during the daytime and wasn't receiving it today before switching. I also normally suffer dropouts on it even when getting a signal of 65-70. I hoping the RG11 is improving my signal loss just enough to stop the dropouts. I will keep results posted.


----------



## posg

NBC17Eng


What gives??? WNCN looks like the video modulation level is running at about 65%. Picture is washed out. Big difference between WNCN and other area NBC stations, WITN and WXII, and other Raleigh stations. Looks the same on cable, OTA, DirecTV: crappy.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chronoton7* /forum/post/14018437
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice jnv11. I wound up ordering the Motorola Tuner from Amazon yesterday, but now I have a bit of trepidation about using it! My ultimate goal is to get the "in the clear" digital channels sent by TWC to show up. I just don't like have another box (cable box) sitting there, or paying TWC more $ for box and remote rental.



You need to call TWC to run a service call. A signal booster is NOT the correct solution.


----------



## Oldemanphil

I'm getting them in Raleigh with my TWC cable boxes. an 8300HD and a 3250HD.


I think they are also available on QAM but at different channel locations like 123.1 and 123.2 or thereabouts. I had to rescan my QAM channels for them to show up there.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14452863
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get 1501 (USA Network HD), 1503(Olympic Soccer channel), or 1504(Olympic Basketball channel) in the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville DMA?
> 
> 
> These missing channels are an epic fail worse than the epic fail known as MDN Navigator (too unstable to be usable in my house where someone must constantly use closed captioning).



EVen when they're not missing, they're still an epic fail in primetime. USA shows the normal USA garbage, and the Basketball and Soccer channels just show the upcoming live games. The least they could do would be to replay the games during primetime. A person can only stand so much beach volleyball. I really miss living near Canada, where we could at least choose the far superior CBC coverage.


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14455435
> 
> 
> EVen when they're not missing, they're still an epic fail in primetime. USA shows the normal USA garbage, and the Basketball and Soccer channels just show the upcoming live games. The least they could do would be to replay the games during primetime. A person can only stand so much beach volleyball. I really miss living near Canada, where we could at least choose the far superior CBC coverage.
> 
> 
> Drew



You could go to http://www.nbcolympics.com/ and find the live video feed for many sports. I used it to watch Nadal barely defeat Djokovic today live. It is not as good as an HDTV, and the framerate looks more like 30fps, but it gets the job done as long as you have a decent broadband connection and possibly might only work for Windows Vista. I am not sure if Windows Vista is required, but I will let you know this in order to not be heckled if the Windows Vista requirement is true.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14455435
> 
> 
> EVen when they're not missing, they're still an epic fail in primetime. USA shows the normal USA garbage, and the Basketball and Soccer channels just show the upcoming live games. The least they could do would be to replay the games during primetime. A person can only stand so much beach volleyball. I really miss living near Canada, where we could at least choose the far superior CBC coverage.
> 
> 
> Drew




Being from Brazil and used to the way they covered Olympics in there, all I can say is that the NBC coverage is very lacking, centered on winning only and wastes way too much time talking, showing little background stories, instead of showing the games.


I understand wanting to cover the US athletes and I am perfectly fine with that, but there are others competing, show them some respect as well by showing a little of the others as well, not just the US and 1 or 2 others.


There are lots of games going on which could be shown live, specially at the late hours of the night. Don't get me started on the guide data which is wrong, bulky and impossible to decipher, even online.



Done.


----------



## jnv11

Yesterday, I called TWC again. The first call was lost due to a power failure. Second call told me to switch out the box and scheduled another truck roll for next Thursday. Switching out the box did not help. I now have another 8240HDC.


I called TWC again that night for a third time. I reached a technician who lives in Cary and has the same problem. He said that my earlier calls last week solved the problem for most in my area, so some techs were thinking that the problem was solved. He performed some research and took a long time. The system timed out the hold on my call.


I called a fourth time. This technician said that the third technician was able to declare a systemwide outage because he and I have the same problem, we both did everything that could be done at the customer premises, and our problems pointed to the head end. Problems at the head end require a systemwide outage to be declared in order to alert someone to fix the problem if it was not noticed internally. However, they can only be declared if the technician has multiple cases where the problem points to the head end. This is to prevent isolated cases where the fault is probably with the customer premises from causing risky measures from being taken at the head end. The fourth technician said that she wanted to keep the truck roll to verify that everything gets fixed as a result of the outage.


Hopefully, the systemwide outage will get the remaining bugs out of the SDV system responsible for channels 1501-1504 with 1502 excluded.


----------



## tommy122

I came in late on this discussion, so my question may have already been answered, but if it has, I can't find it. Will the new channels 1501, etc. disappear after the Olympics? My concern is will USA HD go away?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/14476375
> 
> 
> I came in late on this discussion, so my question may have already been answered, but if it has, I can't find it. Will the new channels 1501, etc. disappear after the Olympics? My concern is will USA HD go away?



On Time Warner Cable's announcement for the Olympic channels at http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...s/default.html , it states that USA HD is marked with an asterisk stating that USA HD is carried for the Olympics.


Maybe when the bugs in the SDV equipment are worked out, it might come back.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/14476375
> 
> 
> I came in late on this discussion, so my question may have already been answered, but if it has, I can't find it. Will the new channels 1501, etc. disappear after the Olympics? My concern is will USA HD go away?




Yep enjoy them why you can because come next Monday(Aug 25) they will be gone. It has nothing to do with SDV or bandwidth. Time Warner corporate does not currently have a carriage agreement in place for USA HD or SCI-FI HD or any other NBC Universal HD station other than Universal HD. USA HD is not carried permanently on any Time Warner system. This was a temporary carriage so when the Olympics are over the channels are gone. They won't be back until a carriage agreement is reached and who knows when that will be. I am pissed that USA HD is going to be gone! Haven't watched any of the olympics on it but I've watched a ton of other stuff.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14476901
> 
> 
> Yep enjoy them why you can because come next Monday(Aug 25) they will be gone. It has nothing to do with SDV or bandwidth. Time Warner corporate does not currently have a carriage agreement in place for USA HD or SCI-FI HD or any other NBC Universal HD station other than Universal HD. USA HD is not carried permanently on any Time Warner system. This was a temporary carriage so when the Olympics are over the channels are gone. They won't be back until a carriage agreement is reached and who knows when that will be. I am pissed that USA HD is going to be gone! Haven't watched any of the olympics on it but I've watched a ton of other stuff.



I really hate that USA HD will be going away also. They did the same thing with Universal HD. Had it a few weeks for some kind of sporting event, and then took it away. It seems to me that with all of the flat screen sets that are being sold, the public is not going to be happy with standard definition TV. I think that it is inevitability that at some time in the future, most all broadcasting will be HD. Time Warner seems to be dragging their feet on adding more HD content to try to save a buck, but sooner or later they are going to have to spend the money. I don't have satellite TV, but if you can believe the ads, they already have much more HD content. I am thinking of switching for that very reason.


----------



## jnv11

The technician I spoke to today found out that 699MHz was already used for one non-SDV channel: History Channel on channel 118. Frequencies can only be used for either non-SDV channels or SDV channels, but not both. Apparently, one of these might have happened: the technician at the head end noticed this configuration screwup independently, the technician at the head end is reading the forum and noticed my post about the channels on 699MHz are screwed up while the one on 735MHz was fine, or I was assigned another frequency on random after nobody tried tuning to the failed channels for a while.


Also, the technician stated that ODN 2.4.10_11 is ready to deploy, but will be deployed once the Olympics are over.


We decided to keep the Thursday truck roll in case something fouls up again with these channels tonight, but if everything goes well, the truck roll will be cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## scsiraid

Did anybody else get a cablecard letter today? SDV officially gets turned on Sept 13th (even though its already on for some of the olympic stuff). The letter also indicates that Tuning Adapters will be made available later this year and that it is 'contemplated' that it will be at no charge. Nothing earth shattering being moved at this time.


Full info from the TiVo Forum.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...22#post6601322


----------



## Axelrod

I need some help/advice from someone who knows something about Cable/Cable Boxes/HDTV service.


I live in Chapel Hill and I've got a Samsung 4661F TV. I get my cable through Time Warner. I've got a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC cable box. This problem is this, the CBS HD station (channel 255) has stopped working. It had freezing and judders and is basically completely unwatchable. This is the only channel that does this (except that I noticed that the digital music channels were doing it as well).


I rebooted the cable box and that seemed to fix the problem - for awhile. Then it re-occurred. I re-booted again, and again the problem was temporarily fixed. I noticed that at one time, the SD CBS station was also experiencing the same kind of freezing and judders, but tonight the SD channel seemed to be working fine, while the HD channel isn't.


Basically, I don't know what this problem is - if it's my TV somehow, or it's the cable box, or if it's CBS (though I'd think if it was a CBS problem that someone else would have complained by now.)


Does anyone know what's causing this, and why it's only the one channel?


Thanks.


----------



## VisionOn

WRAL is usually rock solid and it's working fine here.


Have you tried jacking the cable directly into the TV to see if you can see it on clear QAM? You can find it at 5.1.


----------



## Axelrod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14480242
> 
> 
> WRAL is usually rock solid and it's working fine here.
> 
> 
> Have you tried jacking the cable directly into the TV to see if you can see it on clear QAM? You can find it at 5.1.



I am going to have to plead total ignorance here. How would I go about checking this? Put the cable directly into the TV and then...what?


Sorry, I'm a computer moron.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axelrod* /forum/post/14480276
> 
> 
> I am going to have to plead total ignorance here. How would I go about checking this? Put the cable directly into the TV and then...what?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm a computer moron.



Plug the cable coax directly into the TV and then run the channel setup. Your Sammy is a recent model so it should have a QAM tuner to pick up cable signals. After the setup has completed just enter 5.1 on your remote.


When you've done that you should buy a signal splitter at some point. You can then feed the cable signal to both your TV and your DVR and watch local HD and other basic cable channels directly through your TV tuner when the DVR is busy recording.


----------



## Axelrod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14480335
> 
> 
> Plug the cable coax directly into the TV and then run the channel setup. Your Sammy is a recent model so it should have a QAM tuner to pick up cable signals. After the setup has completed just enter 5.1 on your remote.
> 
> 
> When you've done that you should buy a signal splitter at some point. You can then feed the cable signal to both your TV and your DVR and watch local HD and other basic cable channels directly through your TV tuner when the DVR is busy recording.



Okay, I'll try that.


Assuming that the signal is good, would that mean that the problem lies in the Cable Box (which is sort of what I suspected since re-booting seemed to fix it for a short time). I just didn't understand why it was only the one channel. Everything else comes in fine.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axelrod* /forum/post/14480358
> 
> 
> Assuming that the signal is good, would that mean that the problem lies in the Cable Box (which is sort of what I suspected since re-booting seemed to fix it for a short time). I just didn't understand why it was only the one channel. Everything else comes in fine.



Could be the cable box but considering what TWC are doing with channels at the moment it could be something else. There's a couple of us who can't see the Olympic HD channels even though everyone else can, so what's going on with your WRAL could be a TWC delivery problem.


Either way if you get WRAL over QAM on your TV then you'll need a service call. Unless someone else in Chapel Hill is having the same issue then it could be a localized thing. Check back here tomorrow when more people have had time to read the thread.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axelrod* /forum/post/14480220
> 
> 
> I need some help/advice from someone who knows something about Cable/Cable Boxes/HDTV service.
> 
> 
> I live in Chapel Hill and I've got a Samsung 4661F TV. I get my cable through Time Warner. I've got a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC cable box. This problem is this, the CBS HD station (channel 255) has stopped working. It had freezing and judders and is basically completely unwatchable. This is the only channel that does this (except that I noticed that the digital music channels were doing it as well).
> 
> 
> I rebooted the cable box and that seemed to fix the problem - for awhile. Then it re-occurred. I re-booted again, and again the problem was temporarily fixed. I noticed that at one time, the SD CBS station was also experiencing the same kind of freezing and judders, but tonight the SD channel seemed to be working fine, while the HD channel isn't.
> 
> 
> Basically, I don't know what this problem is - if it's my TV somehow, or it's the cable box, or if it's CBS (though I'd think if it was a CBS problem that someone else would have complained by now.)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what's causing this, and why it's only the one channel?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You might just have a signal that is too weak or too strong. To check this, first you must do this at a time you can afford a 10-minute reboot afterwards because this sometimes destabilizes the box. When you are ready, press VOL- and VOL+ on the box itself until the mail light turns on. Press CH+. Flip through the pages using the Page+ and Page- buttons on the remote until you find the FDC signal level (the signal level out of band data arrives at) and the QAM tuner signal levels. All of these should be between -8 dBmV and 8 dBmV, with 0 dBmV being ideal. If they are out of this range, call Time Warner Cable to have your signal level fixed.


After doing this, it is a good idea to reboot your box because this sometimes destabilizes the box.


----------



## Scooper

Just to liven things up a bit, is there anyone here besides me looking at / working with various CECBs in our area, and what's your experiances with them ?


Personally - I've been using my TV (an Olevia T232), a Samsung DTB-H260F, an insignia 14 inch CRT, and a few of the available CECBs. For the most part, reception OTA on all devices has been closely comparable. I own a Philco TB100HH9, and I have tested the Zenith and Digital Stream non-passthru models.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axelrod* /forum/post/14480220
> 
> 
> I need some help/advice from someone who knows something about Cable/Cable Boxes/HDTV service.
> 
> 
> I live in Chapel Hill and I've got a Samsung 4661F TV. I get my cable through Time Warner. I've got a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HDC cable box. This problem is this, the CBS HD station (channel 255) has stopped working.....



First thing is a quick check of all your connections. Believe it or not, anywhere from the main source into your home to the equipment can come loose. If you have more than one TV. and the others don't have the problem, then check the connections to the set with the problem.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/14481601
> 
> 
> Just to liven things up a bit, is there anyone here besides me looking at / working with various CECBs in our area, and what's your experiances with them ?
> 
> 
> Personally - I've been using my TV (an Olevia T232), a Samsung DTB-H260F, an insignia 14 inch CRT, and a few of the available CECBs. For the most part, reception OTA on all devices has been closely comparable. I own a Philco TB100HH9, and I have tested the Zenith and Digital Stream non-passthru models.



Had to look up CECB ... Coupon-eligible converter box 


Jim


----------



## posg

Recent info disclosed from TWC rep while signing up for service:


TWC: Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable Chat Support. Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Me: Just add more HD channels !!!! I'm having to give up DirecTV and losing a bunch.

TWC: We are about to impliment switched digital video within the next month, and almost double our HD channel lineup, I think you will be pleased!


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14483235
> 
> 
> Recent info disclosed from TWC rep while signing up for service:
> 
> 
> TWC: Thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable Chat Support. Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.
> 
> Me: Just add more HD channels !!!! I'm having to give up DirecTV and losing a bunch.
> 
> TWC: We are about to impliment switched digital video within the next month, and almost double our HD channel lineup, I think you will be pleased!





> Quote:
> *We are about to impliment switched digital video within the next month*



Currently being done. xD



> Quote:
> and almost double our HD channel lineup, I think you will be pleased!



Unfortunately she didn't mention any date after the "," with that part of the answer. xD


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L* /forum/post/14486735
> 
> 
> Currently being done. xD
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she didn't mention any date after the "," with that part of the answer. xD



and "almost double" means less than 44 national HD channels at some undisclosed point in the future, compared to say ... DirecTV with a 100 right now.


So still playing catchup and not getting any closer. Assuming that SDV actually works flawlessly. Which based on current experience it won't. Not in my area at least.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14487918
> 
> 
> and "almost double" means less than 44 national HD channels at some undisclosed point in the future, compared to say ... DirecTV with a 100 right now.
> 
> 
> So still playing catchup and not getting any closer. Assuming that SDV actually works flawlessly. Which based on current experience it won't. Not in my area at least.



Right now, TWC in our area has been making rookie mistakes on SDV, as evidenced by the total failure until yesterday in my neighborhood on the Olympic channels. For example, the technician I spoke to two days ago stated that the SDV technology used by Navigator is incapable of allowing the same frequency to deliver both SDV and non-SDV content on the same frequency, but the server was telling my box to tune to 699MHz, a frequency that was in use by some non-SDV content like History International.


If you use ODN and some SDV channels work and some SDV channels fail, page 7 of the ODN diagnostics will prove invaluable. It will tell you the last frequency tuned in order to receive the last SDV channel you were on, or the current one if you are tuned to an SDV channel. It will also tell you if the channel you are on is an SDV channel. Telling this information to a knowledgeable technician will let him or her discover if the head end is misconfigured in this way. In this case, the technician can fire off an email to an engineer to fix the misconfigured SDV server.


Do any of you know of any similar pages in the MDN diagnostics? I would not be able to help here since it has been a few months ago since I said good riddance to MDN due to the closed captioning bug and swapped out my legacy box for an ODN box.


Hopefully, my multiple calls to TWC to finally root out the problem will give the engineers at the head end some time with the school of hard knocks about how to configure the SDV server properly to tell it not to tell our boxes to tune to illegal frequencies before the big rollout.


VisionOn, if you call TWC tech support enough, maybe your trouble ticket could be combined with another trouble ticket from another customer suffering from the same problems who also happens to use the same head end as your head end, allowing a global outage to be declared. Better yet, if your neighbors are also complaining about this problem, urge them to call TWC support as well about this problem, increasing the chance that a global outage will be declared. This will alert some engineer to get into the head end to do some troubleshooting.


One annoying side effect I have suffered is that the Muzak that plays when I am on hold with TWC is now stuck in my head. Don't you hate that when this happens?


My advice is to press TWC to get this issue fixed ASAP before the big SDV rollout, and prevent the customer service lines from jamming up for hours on this issue. They will be jammed up enough by customers who have unidirectional CableCARD televisions who cannot receive the SDV channels at all who suddenly need to rent a set-top box.


----------



## scsiraid

Wow... Olympic Audio on NBC is screwed up tonight... (OTA and Cable) Hopefully NBC17ENG is on the case...


----------



## zim2dive

Maybe some more competition to wake TWC out of its slumber...

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/21...igh-durham-nc/


----------



## ziltink

I am trying to get a good attic antenna set up for my home and would like a good recommendation. I live in the 27616 area code and I currently can pick up UNCTV, WRAL, WLFL, WNCN, WTVD, WRPX and WRAZ with my indoor antenna placed in my attic. However, I do get drop outs during the afternoon. I am currently splitting off to three rooms.


What would be a good outdoor antenna I could use without an amplifer or with an amplifer? It is very hard to pick up UNCTV and WRPX because they are almost in opposite directions from the other channels. So, I guess a good multidirectional antenna would be best. Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14499693
> 
> 
> Maybe some more competition to wake TWC out of its slumber...
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/21...igh-durham-nc/



You beat me by a couple hours.

Of course I did have China Buffet so I am moving very slow this afternoon.


More competition the better. I have 3 friends now that have dropped TWC since there java rollout. This market is prime for another cable to home choice.


----------



## Lee L

I guess it is competition for some, but since I often want to record more than 1 show at a time and often up to 4, U-Verse is out for me.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14501200
> 
> 
> I guess it is competition for some, but since I often want to record more than 1 show at a time and often up to 4, U-Verse is out for me.



Or if you live in the Verizon part of the Triangle, where FIOS is just a dream for 2012. Wasn't deregulation suppose to increase the competition between phone carriers? Sure seems like they just carved up the territory and did nothing else. It's sad when I consider cable a viable competitor to the baby bells.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14479434
> 
> 
> Did anybody else get a cablecard letter today? SDV officially gets turned on Sept 13th (even though its already on for some of the olympic stuff). The letter also indicates that Tuning Adapters will be made available later this year and that it is 'contemplated' that it will be at no charge. Nothing earth shattering being moved at this time.
> 
> 
> Full info from the TiVo Forum.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...22#post6601322



I got the letter. the only channel that might be missed is Noggin for the kids. No mention of a price reduction of course.


----------



## Bookworm

Does anyone in this area have on-screen Caller ID and digital phone service working with an 8300HD? If so, which MDN version does your 8300 have installed? Thanks!


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bookworm* /forum/post/14508696
> 
> 
> Does anyone in this area have on-screen Caller ID and digital phone service working with an 8300HD? If so, which MDN version does your 8300 have installed? Thanks!



Works here in Cary with version 2.4.1-107 but it also worked with the previous version.


Jim


----------



## Bookworm

Thanks for the quick reply! Is there a version between 92 and 107?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bookworm* /forum/post/14508723
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! Is there a version between 92 and 107?



There probably are, but they probably are failed versions that never made it out of the lab. As for Caller ID, if it does not work on your box and you have digital phone, I have heard that the best solution is a call to customer service to ask that caller ID on your box to be turned on, because that requires some configuration at the local headquarters.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14508773
> 
> 
> There probably are, but they probably are failed versions that never made it out of the lab. As for Caller ID, if it does not work on your box and you have digital phone, I have heard that the best solution is a call to customer service to ask that caller ID on your box to be turned on, because that requires some configuration at the local headquarters.



After my last box swap caller ID stopped working and I had to call tech support to get it fixed. I believe I was on the -92 version at the time.


Jim


----------



## Bookworm

Thanks guys, I'll give them a call and see what's up.


----------



## jbwhite99

First of all, I have enjoyed reading this forum - despite the fact that this is the #28 TV market, it is the 4th most active forum in the US!


A couple of questions...


I have been receiving a "Please Wait..." message over the last couple of days - it just lays on top of (mostly HD) channels. I have an 8300 (I think) box - the HD HDMI box without the DVR. I am wondering if that means that the box needs to be replaced - it does have some ventilation room. I am in Morrisville (which means Cary TWC).


Secondly, I read the message in the first post about channels in Durham - my channels on my second HD (no box) are different, which is fine, but I am intrigued that I can get 4.2 and 5.1, as well as 28.1, and occassionally 11.1, but not 17 or 50. It it a Toshiba set, with all 3 antennas - and came up with 300 channels. I did get the Olympic channels at 123.1/123.2 and 124.1/2 - but I don't think we could get real NBC in HD.


Wonder if there is something I can do to solve these 2 problems.


Thanks!


----------



## ziltink

Has UNC TV recently changed their broadcast? I did a channel scan over the weekend and noticed the previous channel 4.2 that wasn't showing audio because of an issue with my DTV box is now working along with all the other channels, 4.1, .2, .3, .4, .5. Also, I noticed I'm no longer getting a 4.100 channel that UNC was showing before. This is wonderful whatever is happening!


----------



## Trip in VA

I don't know if it's related, but on September 25th, I read in another thread that UNC will be altering their signals such that it will look something like this, 24/7:


4-1 UNC-HD

4-2 UNC-KD

4-3 UNC-NC


Again, that may vary, but those three subchannels, 24/7. UNC-HD, I assume, will feature the normal UNC schedule but in HD when available.


- Trip


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/14516344
> 
> 
> First of all, I have enjoyed reading this forum - despite the fact that this is the #28 TV market, it is the 4th most active forum in the US!
> 
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> 
> I have been receiving a "Please Wait..." message over the last couple of days - it just lays on top of (mostly HD) channels. I have an 8300 (I think) box - the HD HDMI box without the DVR. I am wondering if that means that the box needs to be replaced - it does have some ventilation room. I am in Morrisville (which means Cary TWC).
> 
> 
> Secondly, I read the message in the first post about channels in Durham - my channels on my second HD (no box) are different, which is fine, but I am intrigued that I can get 4.2 and 5.1, as well as 28.1, and occassionally 11.1, but not 17 or 50. It it a Toshiba set, with all 3 antennas - and came up with 300 channels. I did get the Olympic channels at 123.1/123.2 and 124.1/2 - but I don't think we could get real NBC in HD.
> 
> 
> Wonder if there is something I can do to solve these 2 problems.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



First, you probably do not have an 8300 box. All Scientific Atlanta boxes whose number starts with an 8 are DVRs.


Second, my guess is that you might have either a very weak signal level or a signal level so strong that it is blowing out your cable box's receivers. I have never encountered these symptoms, but a weak signal is my first guess because HD channels have higher bitrates than standard channels, and higher bitrates mean that the boxes have less time to figure out what each symbol in a data stream means and that each symbol has less time to settle down before the next symbol is transmitted.


My best guess is that you need to call TWC to send someone to your house to fix the signal level.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/14516972
> 
> 
> Has UNC TV recently changed their broadcast? I did a channel scan over the weekend and noticed the previous channel 4.2 that wasn't showing audio because of an issue with my DTV box is now working along with all the other channels, 4.1, .2, .3, .4, .5. Also, I noticed I'm no longer getting a 4.100 channel that UNC was showing before. This is wonderful whatever is happening!



Yes, I complained about how they were doing the primetime/non-primetime switch (by having video-only trickle streams). They replied that although what they were doing was within the DTV spec, they now realize that some receivers are buggy and get confused by it. So they have switched to having both a video and audio trickle stream. This allows DTV receivers which cache the audio and video PIDs to handle the UNC-TV primetime/non-primetime lineup change without having to do a re-scan.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/14517018
> 
> 
> 24/7:
> 
> 4-1 UNC-HD
> 
> 4-2 UNC-KD
> 
> 4-3 UNC-NC



I heard that also, but I didn't know the date.


Drew


----------



## jnv11

Are HDNet (ch. 293), HDNet Movies (ch. 294), and Boomerang (ch. 185) now normally on SDV, or does this only happen after you have tuned to one of the SDV test channels (channels 770-780)?


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14517495
> 
> 
> I heard that also, but I didn't know the date.
> 
> 
> Drew



Sept. 25th is the date. (Source: http://unc-tv-dtv.blogspot.com/ )


Happy 400th Posting to me...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14521000
> 
> 
> Are HDNet (ch. 293), HDNet Movies (ch. 294), and Boomerang (ch. 185) now normally on SDV, or does this only happen after you have tuned to one of the SDV test channels (channels 770-780)?



They are still linear here... 765Mhz for HDNet. TiVo S3's and 8300HD recieve them fine.


----------



## SugarBowl

Whatever happened to the decision that TWC must carry MASN? It's college football time again..


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14521147
> 
> 
> They are still linear here... 765Mhz for HDNet. TiVo S3's and 8300HD recieve them fine.



This confirms that they are still available for unidirectional devices.


How about two-way devices like TWC's own cable boxes and enabled devices?


EDIT: Maybe this situation is so because my neighborhood has a TWC technician living in it, and this is the beta test.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/14522505
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the decision that TWC must carry MASN? It's college football time again..



Time Warner is still appealing it. Don't expect to see it anytime soon.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

If anyone is curious about what our transmitter site is like, I've posted a tour of the WNCN transmitters on my blog at http://blogs.wncn.info/dtv/2008/08/2...nsmitter-site/ 


Nielsen reports 83,000 Raleigh-Durham households are not digital ready. With most homes having 2-3 TV sets, that's a bit disturbing to me. If you know anyone that is not ready yet, help them convert now.


----------



## Lee L

Nice video. Thanks.


----------



## Scooper

Cool !


----------



## jnv11

Will this channel eventually be restored to the way it was, used as a 24/7 newschannel like WNCN's competitors do, or be totally removed?


Coupon-eligible converter boxes should be able to generate a 480i feed for those who need NTSC, so I feel that the first solution is not one that would serve much of a purpose. The other two solutions in my opinion would either create a useful service or boost picture quality on the HD feed and/or the NBC Weather Plus channel.


----------



## Scooper

I personally would prefer for it to be banished, or at the least changed to different programming than 17.1 . Having an SD feed of the same programming that's on 17.1 is a waste, IMO.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I put it back on air yesterday a little after 10:00 AM as it was, SD for the 4:3 folks. When Mobile Personal Handhelds become reality next year, it has to go away. MPH uses quite a bit of bandwidth, up to 4.5 MBps, so there will be no room for it, and is a much more valuable use of the bandwidth.


We did look at alternative programming for it, but who needs another constant replay of News? The purpose for it is digital SD cable viewers without the HD option. They get 218 and 219, but not 217.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14524608
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious about what our transmitter site is like, I've posted a tour of the WNCN transmitters on my blog at http://blogs.wncn.info/dtv/2008/08/2...nsmitter-site/
> 
> 
> Nielsen reports 83,000 Raleigh-Durham households are not digital ready. With most homes having 2-3 TV sets, that's a bit disturbing to me. If you know anyone that is not ready yet, help them convert now.



That URL does not work well with Firefox 3.01 on my PC, had to switch to IE7. Enjoyed the video!


Re: readiness for digital - isn't Wilmington going all digital sometime in September? Should be interesting to see how that goes.


Jim


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14525657
> 
> 
> I put it back on air yesterday a little after 10:00 AM as it was, SD for the 4:3 folks. When Mobile Personal Handhelds become reality next year, it has to go away. MPH uses quite a bit of bandwidth, up to 4.5 MBps, so there will be no room for it, and is a much more valuable use of the bandwidth.



Ugh, what a waste of bandwidth. Did you see the Reg article I posted a link to in regards to WRAL's MPH test last month?


From http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08...obile_tv_flop/ 



> Quote:
> Even Koreans turn off mobile TV
> 
> 
> Despite billions invested in turning mobile phones into pocket TV sets, the public continues to find it all a giant yawn. A study by TMC Media published earlier this month suggests that peak-time viewing of direct broadcast TV on phones in Korea barely exceeds the pollsters' margin of error.
> 
> 
> TMC found that only 1.17 per cent of the mobile TV-equipped audience was watching - peaking at 3.58 per cent during the commute rush hour. Around 48 per cent of receivers are built into mobile phones.
> 
> 
> Which begs the question - if the Koreans don't want mobile TV, then who does?


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/14526344
> 
> 
> Re: readiness for digital - isn't Wilmington going all digital sometime in September? Should be interesting to see how that goes.



It happens September 8.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14525657
> 
> 
> I put it back on air yesterday a little after 10:00 AM as it was, SD for the 4:3 folks. When Mobile Personal Handhelds become reality next year, it has to go away. MPH uses quite a bit of bandwidth, up to 4.5 MBps, so there will be no room for it, and is a much more valuable use of the bandwidth.
> 
> 
> We did look at alternative programming for it, but who needs another constant replay of News? The purpose for it is digital SD cable viewers without the HD option. They get 218 and 219, but not 217.



On cable, I am still getting a blue screen with this message in white:

CHANNEL 218 WNCN SD WILL

BE OFF THE AIR DURING THE 2008

OLYMPICS.


Maybe you switched it back for OTA transmission, but cable has not been switched back yet.


Next time you disable a channel, could you instead use a black background? The way you have it now reminds me of a BSOD. Thanks.


----------



## guitarguy316

are we getting espnu-hd on thursday here in raleigh?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarguy316* /forum/post/14530961
> 
> 
> are we getting espnu-hd on thursday here in raleigh?



TWC corporate does have a carriage agreement with ESPNU-HD and it will be added in some markets on Thursday. However, it is up to each market to decide when to add the channels. My guess is that we will not be one of those markets. Since they are moving a bunch of channels to SDV on or around September 13 I would guess that we will probably see it with some other channels sometime in September. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14530632
> 
> 
> On cable, I am still getting a blue screen with this message in white:
> 
> CHANNEL 218 WNCN SD WILL
> 
> BE OFF THE AIR DURING THE 2008
> 
> OLYMPICS.
> 
> 
> Maybe you switched it back for OTA transmission, but cable has not been switched back yet.
> 
> 
> Next time you disable a channel, could you instead use a black background? The way you have it now reminds me of a BSOD. Thanks.



That message is inserted by TWC. Over the air was black. I have no control of how it looks, etc. Thanks for bringing this up. I'll remind them to take it down.


----------



## neumannu47

The company is driving me crazy. What are the alternatives to ReplayTV for set-top boxes?


1) Tivo Series 3

2) Tivo HD

3) DirectTV

4) ?


Based on the pending SDV changes with Time Warner, I have no clue what makes sense today. Four of my 5 TVs are SD and will stay that way for a while. The ReplayTVs do exactly what I want them to do, but my account is getting ready to get cancelled because my credit card is expired. By the time I saw the notice, the company was closed until Tuesday. The accounts will cancel tomorrow, and there is NO way that I will pay a reinstatement fee or a higher price.


An HTPC is not a good choice right now. I have a PC with a video card, but it is nowhere nearly as user friendly as a ReplayTV.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/14556523
> 
> 
> An HTPC is not a good choice right now. I have a PC with a video card, but it is nowhere nearly as user friendly as a ReplayTV.



Try the free trial of SageTV before you give up on HTPCs. For HD, I'd suggest using SageTV with an HD100 media extender as the most reliable and trouble free experience. You can get SD media extenders for your other TVs. There are no recurring changes. You buy the server software once, and you have guide data for the lifetime of the company.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/14556523
> 
> 
> The company is driving me crazy. What are the alternatives to ReplayTV for set-top boxes?
> 
> 
> 1) Tivo Series 3
> 
> 2) Tivo HD
> 
> 3) DirectTV
> 
> 4) ?
> 
> 
> Based on the pending SDV changes with Time Warner, I have no clue what makes sense today. Four of my 5 TVs are SD and will stay that way for a while. The ReplayTVs do exactly what I want them to do, but my account is getting ready to get cancelled because my credit card is expired. By the time I saw the notice, the company was closed until Tuesday. The accounts will cancel tomorrow, and there is NO way that I will pay a reinstatement fee or a higher price.
> 
> 
> An HTPC is not a good choice right now. I have a PC with a video card, but it is nowhere nearly as user friendly as a ReplayTV.



I have two TiVo's and love 'em. A S3 and a THD. Both have cablecards and work great. SDV is a concern but hopefully TWC will come thru with the Tuning Adapters this year as promised.


----------



## Celeron

Anyone else having audio trouble on NBC17? I'm tuning it in HD via an HDHomeRun pulling the clear QAM from TWC in North Raleigh. Occasionally the audio volume is VERY low and I have to turn my speakers all the way up just to hear what is being said. Then, when a commercial comes on, it blasts out at full volume.


I noticed when this happens my stereo receiver reports the audio changing from DolbyD to ProLogicII.


All the other channels are fine, and if I change channels, those work fine. Going back to NBC17 brings the same issue back.


Anyone else having any trouble?


----------



## IamtheWolf

Yes, I get the same problem occasionally. Happened on Today show twice this week. Watched in SD where audio was fine.


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/14560927
> 
> 
> Yes, I get the same problem occasionally. Happened on Today show twice this week. Watched in SD where audio was fine.



Yah, the Today show and NBC Nightly News seem to have the problem most frequently.


----------



## ApexRon

All,


I have been in contact with NBC17 regarding the sound issues on TW217 since Wednesday the 27th. They were very cooperative and resolved the issues several times, only to have someone else put the wrong equipment online.


I will send this thread to the person I was communicating with, unfortunately since it is a holiday weekend, we may have to grin and bear it until Tuesday.


Cheers


----------



## WNCN17ENG

To some, it's called progress.







NBC has finally realized KU-band satellites fade out in a hard rain. They have come up with a new C-band back-up which is less affected by weather with the latest in technology and a Sigma rating of 1. (Inside joke for my former GE colleagues) The new system delivers everything from the network in HD, and is center cut down-converted for the SD back-up.


Audio is now in a "superior" phase aligned format instead of the 3 discrete pairs they send on KU. It's really super fine and nifty in 2.0 stereo. But when a show is in 5.1, my Dolby encoder looks at it, laughs, strangles the dialog and amplifies the ambient surround channels.


When we discovered how bad it was in testing, I asked them not to use it until we could figure out why it was coming through like that.


Meanwhile, someone decided the reason we needed a back-up receiver was because our main KU receiver was failing and unreliable, so they inserted it in the play list commands to be the primary HD network receiver, instead of following the C-band rain fade switch on SD. NBC is replacing the KU system this year, and the manufacturer no longer supports the old receiver, but otherwise; it has been running along just fine.


A real person has to go through each days play list and change that source manually until we can un-do the log change in primary receivers someone made by misunderstanding what we wanted in the first place. Since logs are prepared in advance; things will equalize with Wednesday's log.


However, it did rain in buckets Saturday night. We lost all network feeds on KU. They had no choice but to go to the C-band, which this time oddly had the issue on the SD side. So both feeds had weird audio.


Guess what I'll be doing all day Tuesday!


----------



## Lerfin

I have the HD package but can only get WTVD etc. in SD. I hooked up rabbit ears to get the digital HD signal and it looks great but I lose signal in bad weather.


Any clue when Dish will offer Raleigh/Durham local channels in HD??


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lerfin* /forum/post/14572240
> 
> 
> I have the HD package but can only get WTVD etc. in SD. I hooked up rabbit ears to get the digital HD signal and it looks great but I lose signal in bad weather.
> 
> 
> Any clue when Dish will offer Raleigh/Durham local channels in HD??



I believe they should be available, as I had Dish out yesterday to see about an install at my condo, but of the 5 satellites I needed to see, the one carrying HD locals is the only one that I wasn't able to pick up from my deck, so I couldn't do an install.


I don't suppose anyone knows if TW can do something similar to TurboHD from Dish? All I want are the HD stations and HBO, nothing else matters to me as I never change the channels past that.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lerfin* /forum/post/14572240
> 
> 
> I have the HD package but can only get WTVD etc. in SD. I hooked up rabbit ears to get the digital HD signal and it looks great but I lose signal in bad weather.
> 
> 
> Any clue when Dish will offer Raleigh/Durham local channels in HD??



They are already offered and have been for at least the past year.


----------



## Lerfin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14573430
> 
> 
> They are already offered and have been for at least the past year.



So what's my problem and why can't I see them even in the "All Programs" guide? Do I not have the correct sat? I believe I have 110 and 119. When Dish installed the two the installer said that I would be able to pick up HD and I do. But I sure don't see the locals in HD.


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lerfin* /forum/post/14573538
> 
> 
> So what's my problem and why can't I see them even in the "All Programs" guide? Do I not have the correct sat? I believe I have 110 and 119. When Dish installed the two the installer said that I would be able to pick up HD and I do. But I sure don't see the locals in HD.



I believe the locals are on 61.5, but I will try to look more and see for sure.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lerfin* /forum/post/14573538
> 
> 
> So what's my problem and why can't I see them even in the "All Programs" guide? Do I not have the correct sat? I believe I have 110 and 119. When Dish installed the two the installer said that I would be able to pick up HD and I do. But I sure don't see the locals in HD.



Did you subscribe to the locals pkg?

http://www.echostaruser.com/hdlocal.php 


Raleigh

Available 12/6/06

ABC CBS NBC Fox 118.75°, CONUS, but 61.5° spot-beam also available 6/25 (EA)

6465/11 6466/5 6467/17 6468/50


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/14573395
> 
> 
> I believe they should be available, as I had Dish out yesterday to see about an install at my condo, but of the 5 satellites I needed to see, the one carrying HD locals is the only one that I wasn't able to pick up from my deck, so I couldn't do an install.
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone knows if TW can do something similar to TurboHD from Dish? All I want are the HD stations and HBO, nothing else matters to me as I never change the channels past that.



TWC already carries HBO HD and all of the local HD stations. However, it does not carry as many HD networks as either of the satcos.


However, don't expect more HD networks from TWC until after September 17, when its SDV technology is apparently scheduled to launch, clearing more room for more HD.


----------



## Lerfin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14573668
> 
> 
> Did you subscribe to the locals pkg?
> 
> http://www.echostaruser.com/hdlocal.php
> 
> 
> Raleigh
> 
> Available 12/6/06
> 
> ABC CBS NBC Fox 118.75°, CONUS, but 61.5° spot-beam also available 6/25 (EA)
> 
> 6465/11 6466/5 6467/17 6468/50



Yes. I just contacted Dish via a chat line and here's a transcript:


> Quote:
> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you. In order to ensure we are providing you with the highest level of customer satisfaction, this conversation will be recorded.
> 
> You have been connected to (24DrDcb) Cat P..
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in HD and DVR. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: I apologize you're experiencing this issue. I'm more than happy to help you with this.
> 
> Lee Beck: Okay
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Have they ever come in for you?
> 
> Lee Beck: no. I am getting them on rabbit ears but only sopradically. Nothing from the dish.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Ok, one moment please.
> 
> Lee Beck: I believe I am getting sat 110 and 119, are the HD locals on one of htose?
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: I'm checking that now.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: I'm showing they come off of 118.7,
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: You should be getting signal from that for your HD channels.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Are you able to access other HD programming?
> 
> Lee Beck: That's probably what I'm calling 119
> 
> Lee Beck: Yes, I am getting lots of HD channels
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: You get 119/118.7/110.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Ok, good.
> 
> Lee Beck: I don't recall seeing the designation 118.7 when I access "check signal"
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: According to your account you should be receiving that as well as 129.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Let's check.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Please press Menu on your remote then 6, 1 then 3. Please tell me what's in field H for Device. What does it show for field A (once it finishes going through the steps) and G (satellite numbers and colour below each one)?
> 
> Lee Beck: Sorry, but I'm not at home now. If you tell me what to check I will do that later.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Ok.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: You want to go through those steps and see what it shows for field G.
> 
> Lee Beck: I can easily to the check that you just mentioned
> 
> Lee Beck: okay, The next time I contact you I'll be in fromt of the TV with remote in hand
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Ok, great.
> 
> (24DrDcb) Cat P.: Can I help you with anything else?
> 
> Lee Beck: I'll sign off for now and print the info you just provided



I believe I may have a technical problem but I'll need to wait to resolve it when I get home in front of the TV. Strange that I don't even see 6465 on the on-screen channel guide.


----------



## HDMe2

The Raleigh HD locals are in two places right now. They are on the 118.7 satellite (this is different than the 119) and on the 61.5. I'm not sure if just anyone can get them from 61.5, though, since that is supposed to be part of the "Eastern Arc" that they are just now starting to use for new customers.


Most SD channels are on 110/119. Most HD is on either 61.5 or 129, with about 9 or so channels (and some PPV) on the 110 location.


----------



## HDMe2

Anyone having any WRAL OTA problems today?


Late last night my receiver "signal strength" was down from the normal 95-100 to around 85. Today it is down to 75 and is breaking up. I know signal "strength" meters are unreliable and not entirely useful, but the fact that I have seen that meter drop significantly and am seeing signal problems tells me something is going on.


FYI, I have not changed my antenna configuration and reception of other channels (4, 11, 17, 22, 28, 50, etc) has not changed at all. In fact for about 5 minutes late last night I was even getting channel 7 barely!


Just wanted to see if anyone knows of channel 5 OTA broadcast issues today or if I need to look harder at my setup.


----------



## Scooper

I wouldn't be surprised if there is tower work going on out there ..


----------



## Lerfin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/14574032
> 
> 
> The Raleigh HD locals are in two places right now. They are on the 118.7 satellite (this is different than the 119) and on the 61.5. I'm not sure if just anyone can get them from 61.5, though, since that is supposed to be part of the "Eastern Arc" that they are just now starting to use for new customers.
> 
> 
> Most SD channels are on 110/119. Most HD is on either 61.5 or 129, with about 9 or so channels (and some PPV) on the 110 location.



I suspect that my problem lies therein. I have only one dish on my roof. It was installed when I moved a few months ago. I can't see the LNBs to see how many it has. Too steep a pitch for me to climb up there either.


I do know that the installer first had a problem with a good line of sight to all of the Dish satellites. I'm wondering if he compromised and didn't bring them all in. 61.5 sounds awfully low on the horizon, but shouldn't I be able to get 118.7 and 129 if I am getting 110/119? Might this be an adjustment problem? Or does Dish need to put up another dish?


Am I correct in assuming that the higher the number the higher the satellite is from the horizon (e.g., 118.7 should be higher than 110).


----------



## Scooper

61.5 refers to the longtitude line - it's actually pointed HIGHER in the sky than 110/119. 61.5 is off to the southEAST, towards Bermuda.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lerfin* /forum/post/14574634
> 
> 
> I suspect that my problem lies therein. I have only one dish on my roof. It was installed when I moved a few months ago. I can't see the LNBs to see how many it has. Too steep a pitch for me to climb up there either.
> 
> 
> I do know that the installer first had a problem with a good line of sight to all of the Dish satellites. I'm wondering if he compromised and didn't bring them all in. 61.5 sounds awfully low on the horizon, but shouldn't I be able to get 118.7 and 129 if I am getting 110/119? Might this be an adjustment problem? Or does Dish need to put up another dish?
> 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the higher the number the higher the satellite is from the horizon (e.g., 118.7 should be higher than 110).



As someone else beat me to it, those satellite numbers are longitude, and don't necessarily directly reflect where it is relative to the horizon.


Typically people in our part of the country have a better line of sight to 61.5 than 129, but I happen to be pointed at 129. At some point when existing customers become elligible I will probably want to migrate towards the "Eastern Arc" configuration for better reception but for now I'm on the old plan.


118.7 is a different kind of animal and requires a special type of LNB and dish to receive. Dish did get a "combo" LNB that gets both 118.7 and 119, so it is possible to have a single dish solution on the roof that gets 110/118.7/119/129. I happen to have a 2-dish solution with 110/118.7/119 on one and 129 on another because I got much better signal that way and I already had 2 on the roof from prior configurations.


You will probably have to first determine what is really on your roof before you know for sure... because if you subscribe to HD and locals, you should see 5/11/17/50 for the Raleigh locals in HD.


IF you only have a single-dish then you might not even be getting all the HD possible so you'd stand to benefit from that as well as the locals.


----------



## tommy122

I noticed today that I am not getting DD on any channel. This could be my receiver but I don't think so. I can play a DVD and it's in DD. Has anyone else had this problem or is it just me?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/14590014
> 
> 
> I noticed today that I am not getting DD on any channel. This could be my receiver but I don't think so. I can play a CD and it's in DD. Has anyone else had this problem or is it just me?



Yeah I've had this problem twice in the past month or so on my 8300HD. I've had to do a hard reboot(aka unplug) the box and wait for the 5 minute reboot and it's been fine after that. Annoying but not a huge deal.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/14590014
> 
> 
> I noticed today that I am not getting DD on any channel. This could be my receiver but I don't think so. I can play a CD and it's in DD. Has anyone else had this problem or is it just me?



Check your audio format settings. If you have a box without a CableCARD in its back, your audio format setting is in the Audio Settings menu. If you have a box with a CableCARD in its back, the audio format setting is in the Devices menu in the Quick Settings menu. The "Dolby Digital" setting forces Dolby Digital out. The "HDMI" setting tells the box to negotiate which audio format to send via the HDMI port, and the resulting audio format will be sent through the HDMI, S/PDIF, and TOSLINK ports. The "Other" setting forces PCM out.


As for playing a CD and getting Dolby Digital, it is better that the CD sound goes to your receiver as PCM instead of Dolby Digital because converting between sound formats gives you the weaknesses of both formats and none of their strengths. Dolby Digital is better than PCM if you have more than two channels because it can handle more than two channels because it is smaller than PCM. However, it throws away some sound data. PCM can only handle two channels because it is uncompressed and there is a throughput limit on these cables or interfaces that will be violated if PCM is used to transport more than two channels at once. Therefore, a conversion from Dolby Digital to PCM will downmix 5.1 channel sound to stereo sound, and a conversion from PCM audio to Dolby Digital only will damage your sound. Therefore, try to avoid format conversions except when dealing with incompatabilities.


One exception to this would be to deal with a bad cable which cannot handle the high throughput of raw PCM and therefore Dolby Digital's lower throughput can save the day. However, if this is the case, replace that cable.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/14588913
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use a TivoHD with TWC in the Raleigh area? Any issues with that (I don't use any On Demand features, so that doesn't matter to me)? Is there a timeline yet for SDV support for the TivoHD once TWC starts moving channels around next weekend? I have all the HBO stations, so that would matter to me. Thanks.



I have an S3 and a THD. Both have cablecards (1 Mcard in THD and 2 Mcards in S3). No problems. Love 'em. Ive heard nothing relative to TA timeline beyond what was in the cablecard letter (sometime this year).


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14590602
> 
> 
> Yeah I've had this problem twice in the past month or so on my 8300HD. I've had to do a hard reboot(aka unplug) the box and wait for the 5 minute reboot and it's been fine after that. Annoying but not a huge deal.



Thanks. I did a cold boot of the 8300 and that fixed it.


----------



## fmoraes

Hi,


I have an 8300HD DVR which reboots from time to time. I was thinking whether I should go try to swap it for a better box before the new TV season starts. Any suggestions on what I should try to get?


Reading the posts, moving to ODN I would be missing some of the features.


Francisco


----------



## VisionOn

I'm watching Stand Up To Cancer on ABC HD and the audio is not only really bad but there's a huge lip synch delay.


Flipping over to NBC HD the audio is perfect.


edit: nope it look the audio feed NBC is getting from the taped segments also has the delay. The audio is slightly worse as well. Still not as bad as ABC.


----------



## HDMe2

Could be related to the overnight storm that blew through... but today my WRAL problems are back (not unwatchable but signal levels fluctuating and lower than usual)... and also today WRDC is much lower and is experiencing signal breakup.


No problems with the other OTA channels.. and again I haven't done anything, so am wondering if anyone else is having these OTA problems today or has heard if there was any damage to the tower farm.


----------



## BigDawgQC

WTF! Wake--Ole Miss game on WTVD is not HD!!


----------



## dshack

It looks like they just flipped the switch to HD on the WF game.


----------



## akooh

It is twenty minutes before NFL kick off and FOX 50 is not broadcasting in HD







.....wow, it came on while I was typing this message. I was getting nervous.


----------



## jrelmore

Did I miss the news that the NBC17 tower fell down? Past few days I've received no (zero) signal from them 17.1,17.2,...


Analog OTA reception fine.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Looked fine this morning while I was out there. The DTV antenna is still bolted to the analog antenna. I tried a channel scan on my old RCA box and it found us fine, but I lost WRAL while gaining WITN and WNCT digitals in my office. I was wondering if something in my PSIP could have changed, but there's no indication of any problem here.


We are also getting into the Fall season where the atmosphere and trees are playing tricks on us. It will be interesting to hear what Trip in Va is receiving these days.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/14615414
> 
> 
> Did I miss the news that the NBC17 tower fell down? Past few days I've received no (zero) signal from them 17.1,17.2,...
> 
> 
> Analog OTA reception fine.



Maybe you need to reset your receiver. I get all 3 at normal signal levels. Another thought, did you have any trees fall/move in your area?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14616391
> 
> 
> Looked fine this morning while I was out there. The DTV antenna is still bolted to the analog antenna. I tried a channel scan on my old RCA box and it found us fine, but I lost WRAL while gaining WITN and WNCT digitals in my office. I was wondering if something in my PSIP could have changed, but there's no indication of any problem here.
> 
> 
> We are also getting into the Fall season where the atmosphere and trees are playing tricks on us. It will be interesting to hear what Trip in Va is receiving these days.




Weird PSIP stuff...my 17.2 and 17.3 now show as a PBS station??? I'm not sure what's up with that, but I get the tuning fine.


----------



## jrelmore

I did re-scan, which made no difference, just B4 noon.

Oddly, after some days of absolutely zero signal on DTV 17, I am getting a weak signal now, just past noon. Weak signal from 17 this time of day is not far below normal. Are you sure someone didn't flip a switch following my post?

I've been enjoying near flawless 24/7 reception for the last month, since installing an Artec T3A Pro CECB on the kitchen TV. But this issue was also present (not) on a 2yo digital TV. I have a message in to ChannelMaster, as perhaps my 7778 pre-amp is starting to have issues.


Unfortunately







no trees fell during the rain storm. Perhaps the rain did allow the trees to grab more of 'my' signal, but believe there's something more at issue here.


----------



## drewwho

Last night I watched "Swingtown", recorded during primetime on Friday night on WRAL-HD just before Hanna hit. I fully expected them to break in every 5 minutes with weather hype, but they seemed to have restricted themselves to just pre-empting the "scenes from last week", and to running an HD weather crawl. This was much, much better than I expected!


DRew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14616391
> 
> 
> We are also getting into the Fall season where the atmosphere and trees are playing tricks on us. It will be interesting to hear what Trip in Va is receiving these days.



Did I hear my name? =)


I'm at UVA now, which puts me away from home. That said, I set up my old desktop with my WinTV-D to be remote controllable (though I can't use the rotor from here).


At home on a regular day, digitally I see 7/10/13/27/38 from Roanoke (15 is there but useless, thanks low-VHF digital!). Turning the antenna, I see 29 from Charlottesville and 6/8/35 from Richmond. I get hints of signal out of WUNC-DT, but that's it. Nothing else as far as non-tropo stuff goes.


On the analog side, 15, 27, and 38 look really soft to me. 38 has always been soft, I think that might be something on their end. 15 has ever since WRPX-DT signed on, but 27 picked up quite a bit of softness when WRDC-DT powered up.


As for tropo, I had two or three instances over the summer of WNCN analog wiping out WFXR-DT (this with the antenna aimed at Roanoke) that makes me worry about what happens when WNCN-DT moves to 17. I mean, I can fall back on WWCW-DT 20, but it'll only be Fox-SD. I kinda wish WNCN-DT could have petitioned for 47 (WYDO-DT could've gotten 17 or 45) so as to reduce that interference concern, but nobody really cares outside of those affected. I'd also be concerned about WUNP-DT 36 conflicting with WPXR-DT but for whatever reason I don't see WUNP here very much, and never did even before the digitals fired up.


Over the summer, tropo brought me digitals for all of the Richmond stations, all of the Raleigh stations except WFPX-DT (co-channel with WPXR-DT), all of the Greensboro stations, all of the full-powered Wilmington stations except WSFX-DT (co-channel with WSLS-DT), most of the Greenville stations (not WNCT, WUNM, WUND, WPXU, all co-channel to locals), and a few of the Norfolk stations. I also saw WBTV-DT from Charlotte and 13/15/21 from Florence.


I can't wait to see what my reception looks like after the transition (in particular, I really want a PBS. Any PBS. I don't care if it's 15 in Roanoke or not). I don't forsee too much changing as far as Roanoke/Charlottesville/Richmond (though I'm hoping the 340 kW that WHTJ-DT or the 436 kW that WCVE-DT wants will help me get a PBS), but as for Raleigh, I think that'll be a distant memory. Before the digitals started coming on, I could see 4/5/11/17/22 from Raleigh all the time with the antenna aimed that way, which implies a cutoff around channel 25 where the terrain would kill it. I might see WTVD on channel 11, but that's about it. 17 is co-channel to WFXR-DT, and everything else is above channel 25 (WUNC-DT is co-channel to WTVR-DT Richmond).


Is there anything specific you wanted to ask me about?










- Trip


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/14616470
> 
> 
> Weird PSIP stuff...my 17.2 and 17.3 now show as a PBS station??? I'm not sure what's up with that, but I get the tuning fine.



That's too much weird PSIP stuff for one day. I just re-booted my PSIP generator.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/14241734
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the status of CW22 and MyRDC? Last night, once again, CW network programming was in SD. At first I thought this was the typical "forgot to flip the switch" deal that they pretty much do every night. But then I noticed when I put it in PIP, my Dish DVR displayed it as 4:3 rather than 16:9, indicating that it was an SD channel. For the record, this was CW22 over the air, and was the same channel number I usually watch (CW22 only has one as far as I know).



Ok, so apparently I was wrong on this. Im looking at TWC and Dish at the same time now...on Dish, CW22 is in SD, while on TWC its in HD. Assuming CW22 doesnt have a direct link to TWC, is it possible that my DVR is finding a subchannel rather than than the main HD channel? Is that even something that could happen?


----------



## Scooper

CW22 will NOT be in HD on Dish, unless you're getting it OTA.


----------



## ENDContra

^Yes, as I said in my post, Im referring to CW22 OTA.


----------



## crlorentzen

Has anyone else noticed that the transponder (77, 543Mhz) is no longer available?


I originally was able to lock 77 using TS Reader, and view 77.1, Virtual 22.1 - WLFLDT and 77.2, Virtual 28.1 - WRDCDT

Same as the listings on silicondust, and home1.gte.net, unfortunately I cannot post URLs as I am too new to the forum.


So, my question is has anyone else noticed that these channels are unavailable via clearQAM and does anyone have a contact who we should inform? I doubt the standard phone support will care.


EDIT: Found that I had a problem with my coax cable. By moving the cable I was able to get 77 to lock. So I changed it out and am having no other problems...sorry to waste peoples time.


----------



## mdb77a

I was hoping someone could help with this. I've built my own Vista box to use as an HTPC. Couldn't be happier with it, except that I can't get the tuner to work much at all. The box is Vista Home Premium, ASUS P5Q Pro board, Intel 2.5 GHz x2, and an ATI 3650 512 MB vid card. The tuner card is the Avermedia m780 combo PCIE card.


Putting aside the issues with the poor analog quality, I cannot for the life of me get anything more than a few QAM channels (as in about 3) and on those, all I get is the sound. The picture is just black. Now, black is a nice color and all, but its not what I'm looking for in a TV viewing experience.


Oh, also, I do not have an STB. I have the cable direct into the tuner card. The cable is not split, and I recently had a TWC guy test the line and he said the signal was strong. I am using avermedia's app (Aver Media Center), not Vista Media Center (although if I use avermedia's Vista plug in, I get the same results in Vista). I am a basic cable subscriber, and I can get a crisp HD picture on my TV even with a splitter on the line, so I don't think its a signal issue. Sorry for rambling. If anyone has any advice, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14629928
> 
> 
> Putting aside the issues with the poor analog quality, I cannot for the life of me get anything more than a few QAM channels (as in about 3) and on those, all I get is the sound. The picture is just black. Now, black is a nice color and all, but its not what I'm looking for in a TV viewing experience.



I wonder if the QAM tuning software from avermedia is just broken and is confused by TWC's setup? The combination of audio only and only a few channels makes it sound like some sort of tuning problem. What channels are you getting the audio on?


Bearing in mind that I know *nothing* about who controls tuning in Vista (I wouldn't touch vista with a 10' pole), I wonder if using some other software rather than the avermedia stuff might help. I would try the trial of SageTV, and see if it does any better. I would suggest you boot a linux live cd and see what azap said, but your tuner is not supported in Linux










Good luck!


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg

What HD channels are they going to add to TWC after the switch? I just don't see anything happening. They've already said they have no plans to offer USA HD or any other Universal channels. I mean what is the hold up? It's freaking USA network, you know, the channel that has been available on standard cable forever. What about ESPNews HD, ESPNU HD? What's the issue? I wish we had Fios here, but it doesn't look good. I'd switch to Dish HD Turbo in a second but I can't because of apartment.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14631254
> 
> 
> I wonder if the QAM tuning software from avermedia is just broken and is confused by TWC's setup? The combination of audio only and only a few channels makes it sound like some sort of tuning problem. What channels are you getting the audio on?
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind that I know *nothing* about who controls tuning in Vista (I wouldn't touch vista with a 10' pole), I wonder if using some other software rather than the avermedia stuff might help. I would try the trial of SageTV, and see if it does any better. I would suggest you boot a linux live cd and see what azap said, but your tuner is not supported in Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks Drew. I am not sure what channels I am getting because I only get the sound. So I'll have to listen a little longer in order to figure out the call letters. And thanks for the tip on SageTV. I had forgotten about the 30-day trial, and I've heard nothing but good things about it. I will give that a whirl. But first, I have gotten in touch with a developer at avermedia who is running a beta test on some new apps for this card and he is walking me through some stuff. So if that doesn't work, I'll pop back here and see what else I can work out.


BTW, I tried to load a couple of different linux distros to make a mythTV box, but I kept getting some weird loop/busybox error that I couldn't get past no matter what I tried. So I went with Vista. I love the linux concept but I just find Windows more forgiving.


----------



## fmoraes

Does anyone knows what's the green icon with a white star inside that shows up on some recordings?


Francisco


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/14637708
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows what's the green icon with a white star inside that shows up on some recordings?
> 
> 
> Francisco



Assuming it is Navigator, it means that the recording is marked as "do not delete" (if not marked, it may get deleted if space is needed for new recordings).


----------



## ApexRon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/14635187
> 
> 
> What HD channels are they going to add to TWC after the switch? I just don't see anything happening. They've already said they have no plans to offer USA HD or any other Universal channels. I mean what is the hold up? It's freaking USA network, you know, the channel that has been available on standard cable forever. What about ESPNews HD, ESPNU HD? What's the issue? I wish we had Fios here, but it doesn't look good. I'd switch to Dish HD Turbo in a second but I can't because of apartment.



Back in '92, I dropped TWC like a stone because of their inability to resolve snow on my reception. Installed DirecTV and loved it. Almost cried when we moved to a condo last year and had to install TWC because we face north. I have to admit, the quality is better overall even if the box gets stupid once and a while and I have to reboot it.


So like you, I have very little faith that TWC will do the right thing, even if they are losing market share to satellite.


----------



## cgreco

Is NBC-17 OTA at reduced power tonight? All other stations are coming in strong, but NBC-17 signal strength is like a roller coaster. Are there any websites that list the power levels of local OTA stations?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/14643885
> 
> 
> Back in '92, I dropped TWC like a stone because of their inability to resolve snow on my reception. Installed DirecTV and loved it. Almost cried when we moved to a condo last year and had to install TWC because we face north. I have to admit, the quality is better overall even if the box gets stupid once and a while and I have to reboot it.
> 
> 
> So like you, I have very little faith that TWC will do the right thing, even if they are losing market share to satellite.




You would really be crying if you saw the MPEG-4 quality on DirecTV.


----------



## doctorj

Any word on those new HD channels we were rumored to get today when they throw the switch on SDV?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14647478
> 
> 
> Any word on those new HD channels we were rumored to get today when they throw the switch on SDV?



You'll know that they've activated SDV when your set top box locks up and won't reboot.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14647478
> 
> 
> Any word on those new HD channels we were rumored to get today when they throw the switch on SDV?



The move is actually happening tomorrow on the 13th. And there was no promise of getting new HD channels, just that they are moving a bunch of SD channels to SDV. By moving the SD channels, that in theory opens the door for more HD channels. Even communism works in theory.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

For those interested, here's the e-mail reply I received from Wayne Estabrooks (Engineering Specialist) at UNC-TV concerning their new DT subchannel setup beginning on Sept. 25th:



> Quote:
> Mr. *****,
> 
> 
> If you are referring to over-the-air (OTA) digital reception with an
> 
> antenna, we are expecting to go to full time HD on the 25th of
> 
> September. This will result in 2 less subchannels overall.
> 
> The subchannel lineup for OTA will only have three subchannels. They
> 
> will be UNC-TV -1, UNC-KD -2 and UNC-NC -3.
> 
> 
> Cable carriage will be mostly unchanged.
> 
> 
> The UNC-TV -1 subchannel will be primarily HD 24/7 and the KD and NC
> 
> channels will be SD. The UNC-TV -1 channel will be in the HD format
> 
> full time but there will be some SD programs or widescreen SD programs
> 
> in the schedule. I hope this answers your questions but if not, please
> 
> feel free to e-mail me at westabrooks(*at*)unctv(*dot*)org or call me. Please also let us know where you are located and which UNC-TV station(s) you receive.
> 
> 
> Wayne Estabrooks - Engineering Specialist
> 
> UNC Center for Public Television


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/14647274
> 
> 
> You would really be crying if you saw the MPEG-4 quality on DirecTV.



BS

Another uninformed post about satellite quality from a fan of a sparse HD and random reboots.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14649166
> 
> 
> BS
> 
> Another uninformed post about satellite quality from a fan of a sparse HD and random reboots.



Huh? I have Navigator with TWC and I have DirecTV as well...why do you feel my opinion is uninformed? I have done A/B comparisons on multiple occasions. The DirecTV MPEG-4 is stellar...


The reason for my quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... *Almost cried* when we moved to a condo last year and had to install TWC because we face north. I have to admit, the quality is better overall even if the box gets stupid once and a while and I have to reboot it....


----------



## larc919

Strange! I'm watching Ghost Whisperer on WRAL 5.1. It's wide screen, but not HD via QAM. Anybody having the same problem getting it OTA or on TWC HD?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

As part of the antenna work at the Auburn tower for the DTV conversion, the digital signals for WRAL-DT,WRAZ-DT,WLFL-DT,WRDC-DT as well as both DTV and analog for WNCN will be turned off for a short period of time Monday morning between 2:00 AM and 5:00 AM.


This should not affect Time-Warner systems fed by fiber.


We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding as the stations involved perform required antenna changes and testing prior to and after February 17th, 2009.


There will be no changes to the signals afterwards, but be aware OTA viewers may have to re-scan the channels on your receivers.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/14651111
> 
> 
> Huh? I have Navigator with TWC and I have DirecTV as well...why do you feel my opinion is uninformed? I have done A/B comparisons on multiple occasions. The DirecTV MPEG-4 is stellar...



My sincerest apologies, I obviously read your post wrong.


Crying+Quality+(Sat Provider) = my misinterpretation

Usually on this forum sat quality gets bashed and nothing could be further from the truth and obviously you agree.

I really need to spend more time on the internet when I am at work so this doesn't happen again.









Again my apologies.


----------



## scsiraid

Well, today is the day for the official SDV turn on.... Has anybody noticed that their node has transitioned to SDV? Here in Apex, it looks like we are still linear but Ive only checked a few channels.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/14654857
> 
> 
> My sincerest apologies, I obviously read your post wrong.
> 
> 
> Crying+Quality+(Sat Provider) = my misinterpretation
> 
> Usually on this forum sat quality gets bashed and nothing could be further from the truth and obviously you agree.
> 
> I really need to spend more time on the internet when I am at work so this doesn't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again my apologies.



Whew...I just couldn't figure out what the post was referencing.







Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dshack

ugh! ABC 11 seems to have forgotten to flip the HD switch for the GT-VT game. They had this exact same problem last week for the first part of the Wake game. They'd better have this sorted out by the big game tonight b/w USC-tOSU.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dshack* /forum/post/14656626
> 
> 
> ugh! ABC 11 seems to have forgotten to flip the HD switch for the GT-VT game. They had this exact same problem last week for the first part of the Wake game. They'd better have this sorted out by the big game tonight b/w USC-tOSU.




WXII, WWAY, and WCTI are not in HD for the VT / GT game either.

,


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/14656724
> 
> 
> WXII, WWAY, and WCTI are not in HD for the VT / GT game either.
> 
> ,



Titan TV doesnt show the game as HD.... Even the OSU game doesnt show as HD on Titan TV.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dshack* /forum/post/14656626
> 
> 
> ugh! ABC 11 seems to have forgotten to flip the HD switch for the GT-VT game. They had this exact same problem last week for the first part of the Wake game. They'd better have this sorted out by the big game tonight b/w USC-tOSU.



Game wasn't done in HD...the other 2 regional games were HD, but GT-VT was in SD. Not a local issue.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/14659005
> 
> 
> Game wasn't done in HD...the other 2 regional games were HD, but GT-VT was in SD. Not a local issue.



Yep, I thought WLOS had forgotten to flip the switch when I turned to this game. Then, I remembered that not every ABC College Football game doesn't air in HD (regardless of it being an ESPN-produced telecast).


----------



## ENDContra

So today the East Carolina game was broadcast by WITN...in the Raleigh area, it is unavailable, unless you have a great reception from Washington (me with my indoor antenna, I dont). Even if you purchase ESPN Gameplan, the game is blackedout for the entire state, regardless of where its actually available. My question is, why do none of the Raleigh stations pick up these broadcasts and put on their subchannel? Its been done before (UNC @ ECU a few years back on WRAL, main channel no less)...Im just wondering if WITN wont allow it on a regular basis, or if none of the local stations are willing to stop broadcasting a radar loop for 3 hours







. Im not an ECU fan, but Ive got to think there are a bunch here in Raleigh and this viewing area, as well as just football fans that would like more football and to see what ECU can do this year considering they are 3-0 now.


----------



## posg

WTVD started showing syndicated "Lost" reruns last night at 3:30 AM. The HD syndication thread indicates that many stations are showing these in HD. Our local outlet, WTVD, is not. If you care, complain to the station.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/14659451
> 
> 
> So today the East Carolina game was broadcast by WITN...in the Raleigh area, it is unavailable, unless you have a great reception from Washington (me with my indoor antenna, I dont). Even if you purchase ESPN Gameplan, the game is blackedout for the entire state, regardless of where its actually available. My question is, why do none of the Raleigh stations pick up these broadcasts and put on their subchannel? Its been done before (UNC @ ECU a few years back on WRAL, main channel no less)...Im just wondering if WITN wont allow it on a regular basis, or if none of the local stations are willing to stop broadcasting a radar loop for 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im not an ECU fan, but Ive got to think there are a bunch here in Raleigh and this viewing area, as well as just football fans that would like more football and to see what ECU can do this year considering they are 3-0 now.



Nothing against Boston College, but during the most recent ACC expansion I was really hoping ECU could join. I like their colors, and I like to see them doing well and they usually play some ACC schools every year anyway.


I would watch ECU games if they were on in Raleigh, especially when they are playing ranked teams like last week vs WVU... maybe if they keep winning we'll get more televised games.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/14659273
> 
> 
> Yep, I thought WLOS had forgotten to flip the switch when I turned to this game. Then, I remembered that not every ABC College Football game doesn't air in HD (regardless of it being an ESPN-produced telecast).



Even though ESPN/ABC said before the season that EVERY Game on ABC/ESPN/ESPN2/ESPNU would be in HD....Someone lie about HD? I'm shocked. Are we sure TW doesn't own ESPN?


----------



## LuvMyXBR4

Wow,


What a great forum. I've been looking for something like this for some time. You even have the NBC17 engineer posting. If we only had the TWC engineers also posting.


I have an EE background but have been in Digital Print Technology sales for many years. I haven't kept up with HD tech so I have much to learn. I love the quality of my 40XBR4 and continue to see what I can do to improve the quality of picture and programming. BTW - I'm encouraged by the recent improvements in TWC programming.


I recently moved to a new home in the same subdivision which has prompted some lessons. I have two tvs in the home. The older Sony on the cable box and the XBR4 was connected directly to cable. In the old home, I had problems with signal drop on the cable box. In the new home, I was having problems with signal drop directly connected to cable. BTW - the picture quality directly connected to cable is pretty awesome.


Did some investigating and have figured out the cable is split to two cables and then one split to four other cables. Once I hooked one of the main split cables to my XBR4 the signal drop stopped. Now I understand much of my previous problem is likely due to the cable splits in this subdivision. I'll get some high quality gold plated splitters to help with that.


I'm now giving up on viewing directly from cable on my XBR4. I need the box for ESPN Game Plan and I want the encoded HD channels. I'm not real happy with the quality through the box but find that it is livable. I do have to say that the quality on the ESPN Game last night was really bad but that was likely because of a bad feed. I've read back in the thread but didn't want to spend my whole day looking for answers. What I'm asking may have been covered and I saw some discussion about the 8300HDC. The big questions are 1) Will changing to the 8300HDC improve HD quality? 2) Is there any other way to improve HD quality coming from TWC?


Thanks so much for this forum. Looking forward to being a part of it.


----------



## HDDON2

Thanks for the updates you are giving us. It's good to know what is going on in the Raleigh area.

HDDON2


----------



## gstelmack

So during the NED/NYJ game, WRAL had to go down to SD in order to tell us that the news was on one of their subchannels. Sigh...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/14666122
> 
> 
> So during the NED/NYJ game, WRAL had to go down to SD in order to tell us that the news was on one of their subchannels. Sigh...



NED?


At any rate, that's odd. They did a great job of using HD crawls for weather alerts when the last hurricane blew through. You'd think they could do the same with a burb for the news..


Drew


----------



## Lee L

I wondered about that also. They seem to be inconsistent with that. They also have to drop out for the lottery numbers.


----------



## sjay

Is anyone with TWC in Cary having the following problem:

If I switch the channel to 255(WRAL HD) sometimes the screen stays black -- as if no signal. If I switch to any other channel no problem. It does not happen every time- about 1 in 3 times. I can fix it by going up a channel then back down to 255. I have 2 set top boxes from TWC 8300HD and 4250HDC they both do it. I first noticed this yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/14672809
> 
> 
> Is anyone with TWC in Cary having the following problem:
> 
> If I switch the channel to 255(WRAL HD) sometimes the screen stays black -- as if no signal. If I switch to any other channel no problem. It does not happen every time- about 1 in 3 times. I can fix it by going up a channel then back down to 255. I have 2 set top boxes from TWC 8300HD and 4250HDC they both do it. I first noticed this yesterday.
> 
> Thanks




I'm in Cary and had the same thing happened to me last night as well. I started on 255 - black screen - switched to 290, back to 255 - still black screen. Channel up, then channel down to 255 and it then showed programming.


----------



## umekobass

I started having problems with the 3 WRAL digital channels Monday morning. CableCard set is the worst - reception continuously cycles on and off. QAM sets do the same, but a little slower. 8300HD box reboots. I called TWC service, and they were basically clueless, and think it is a problem at my house, and will send someone out, in about a week. I talked with someone here at work, on Durham TWC system, and he said he is also having a similar problem.


----------



## tarheelone

From the News and Observer
http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1220591.html 


TV stations to test digital Wednesday


If you get only static on your television during the 6 p.m. news Wednesday, consider yourself warned.

Many TV stations across the state will switch to digital-only broadcasting for one minute between 6 p.m. and 6:30 p.m. Wednesday. The idea is to alert viewers to the nationwide change coming Feb. 17, 2009, when all TV broadcasts will go digital.


In the Triangle, WRAL, WTVD and WNCN (NBC17) are participating in the test. Analog signals will be shut off for one minute, letting viewers know whether they're ready for the change coming in February.


The switch to digital will not affect those with cable hookups, digital TVs or converter boxes. But viewers who get reception over the air will lose their signal and see only static and snow.


The test comes a week after Wilmington began all digital broadcasting in advance of the national transition.


The National Telecommunications and Information Administration and individual broadcasters have been reminding people of the February change. Those who want to keep their analog television sets can get $40 coupons for converter boxes.


To apply for a coupon, call 1-888-388-2009 or go to www.dtv2009.gov .


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14673107
> 
> 
> But viewers who get reception over the air will lose their signal and see only static and snow.



Wouldn't it be better to show a warning message instead of snow? Some people might not know what snow is supposed to indicate.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/14673279
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to show a warning message instead of snow? Some people might not know what snow is supposed to indicate.



I'd assume that the anchors will explain what's about to happen. I think the shock factor of losing the picture would be more useful to knock people awake.


Even better would be if they cut back after that minute and they pretend someone has just said something really funny during the snow.


----------



## Scooper

I think this is a GREAT idea, as long as they explain what happened, why, and what to do next.


----------



## bobbis

Just got a new Samsung PN50A550 Plasma TV. Love this set, but it has a major delay between channel changes. I have TW cable TV with a Scientific Atlanta 8300DVR. Previously I had a HD ready Sony tube TV with no problems. Now when I change channels, especially when going from a SD to a HD station (or back) there is an alert that appears saying "searching for signal". This can be up for as long as 4-5 seconds. This can't be normal. I am using HDMI connection to the box, but it does the same thing using a component connection as well. I just want to know if there's something wrong with my set since I just got it. Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> TV stations to test digital Wednesday



I think it is a great idea... but it should be for the entire 6pm newscast, not just one minute. And, don't turn off analog, just put up a slide stating that this is a test and if you see this slide, you AREN'T ready for the digital conversion in February.


Might not be a bad idea to do this once per month, then a few more times in January. Some people might miss the news Wednesday and still be unaware.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umekobass* /forum/post/14672881
> 
> 
> I started having problems with the 3 WRAL digital channels Monday morning. CableCard set is the worst - reception continuously cycles on and off. QAM sets do the same, but a little slower. 8300HD box reboots. I called TWC service, and they were basically clueless, and think it is a problem at my house, and will send someone out, in about a week. I talked with someone here at work, on Durham TWC system, and he said he is also having a similar problem.



I'm having the same problem in Cary. Only affects WRAL, and *may* only be the digital feeds. FWIW, I have basic cable with the cable plugged straight into a Panasonic plasma.


----------



## bobbis

Why is it that some prime time shows on the major network HD will not stretch to fill my Samsung 550? All the SD material stretches automatically...I don't have to do anything, it's the 4:3 stuff they air on the HD channels that drives me nuts. I have a plasma and don't want black bars. Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/14679410
> 
> 
> Why is it that some prime time shows on the major network HD will not stretch to fill my Samsung 550? All the SD material stretches automatically...I don't have to do anything, it's the 4:3 stuff they air on the HD channels that drives me nuts. I have a plasma and don't want black bars. Any insight is greatly appreciated.



My TV will stretch anything (although I don't stretch anything).


If the signal being fed to your TV is 1080i or 720p your set may not stretch it...You might be able to hit your format (or whatever it is called) button and do it manually each time. 1080i or 720p programming that shows 4:3 with pillar bars is actually 16:9; therefore, your set sees it as such. The bars are actually part of the frame. Have you tried to stretch it manually?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14676584
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem in Cary. Only affects WRAL, and *may* only be the digital feeds. FWIW, I have basic cable with the cable plugged straight into a Panasonic plasma.



I was talking to Pete at WRAL yesterday and he mentioned TWC had an IP address conflict that knocked them off on a QAM feed. They are monitoring it now, but it took a little while for TWC to track it down. It should be back now.


I'll be a star tonight at around 6:10 on NBC 17 news as we do the test. Hopefully it won't be too confusing, and maybe amusing!


TV's will perform stretch-o-vision on 4:3 material, but when stations up-convert 4:3 to 16:9 1080i, the TV assumes the picture is a full 16:9 and may not automatically do a stretch. Some sets detect the black side bars and will do it. You may have a sub-menu that triggers that, but it may be one of "those things".


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/14675732
> 
> 
> Just got a new Samsung PN50A550 Plasma TV. Love this set, but it has a major delay between channel changes. I have TW cable TV with a Scientific Atlanta 8300DVR. Previously I had a HD ready Sony tube TV with no problems. Now when I change channels, especially when going from a SD to a HD station (or back) there is an alert that appears saying "searching for signal". This can be up for as long as 4-5 seconds. This can't be normal. I am using HDMI connection to the box, but it does the same thing using a component connection as well. I just want to know if there's something wrong with my set since I just got it. Any help on this is appreciated.



What formats have you selected in the 8300HD to send to your display? If you've selected 480i/p, 720p, and 1080i, then as you change channels if the signal format changes, then the TV might be re-adjusting to a different format signal coming in. If you only send one signal type (say 1080i if you have a 1080p set) then you'll have the 8300HD do the scaling and it shouldn't have to handshake when you change channels, but picture quality may slightly suffer.


It takes a second to change channels on mine and get a picture when moving between 720p and 1080i, but on different TV's it could be shorter or longer.


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/14672809
> 
> 
> Is anyone with TWC in Cary having the following problem:
> 
> If I switch the channel to 255(WRAL HD) sometimes the screen stays black -- as if no signal. If I switch to any other channel no problem. It does not happen every time- about 1 in 3 times. I can fix it by going up a channel then back down to 255. I have 2 set top boxes from TWC 8300HD and 4250HDC they both do it. I first noticed this yesterday.
> 
> Thanks



This started working OK last night and have not had this trouble today.


----------



## bobbis

Thanks for the reply. I've tried everything. Funny thing is, my 8300 sometimes will not let me select 1080i in the settings menu. I set it and it goes right back to 720p. I have no idea why. I really think the box is a flake.....but it's my fourth one in the past two years and the best one by far. The other three lost their "minds" almost every day.


----------



## ziltink

I watched the DTV test last night on the new with my DTV box and an old portable analog TV, very neat how that works. Went to static and then showed a message saying "You can't see DTV", or something like that. Makes me appreciate my DTV converter box. I also didn't realize there seems like a half second delay between analog and digital, I guess because of the buffering. Really neat stuff.


----------



## posg

It appears that TWC has activated SDV in Raleigh. Check out these channels:


770 FUELSW

771 GSNSW

772 HBOFWSW

773 HBOSWSW

774 SWHDNET *

775 SWHDMO *

776 HBOWSW

777 HBOW2SW

778 BOOMSW *

779 NHLSW

780 OUTDOORSW

781 NGEOT (no signal)


* Programming I am authorized to receive. There is programming on these channels and it is a second or so ahead of it's linear version. Seems to work fine. I'm sure these duplicates are test channels. It's anybodies guess on a numbering convention that will be eventually be used for the SW (switched video) channels.


The good news is that TWC subscribers are closer to having access to much more HD programming. From a programming standpoint, TWC has HD deals for most of the big program suppliers, the exceptions being NBC Universal (in progress) and Viacom (unknown) and of course NFL Network.


Rumor has it that several HD channels will be launched before the end of the quarter, which would be before the end of the month.


Betting on that would be as risky as investing in the market.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14687609
> 
> 
> The good news is that TWC subscribers are closer to having access to much more HD programming. From a programming standpoint, TWC has HD deals for most of the big program suppliers, the exceptions being NBC Universal (in progress) and Viacom (unknown) and of course NFL Network.
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that several HD channels will be launched before the end of the quarter, which would be before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> Betting on that would be as risky as investing in the market.



Yes, that is good news. I'm hoping for ESPN-U HD as it's not on DirecTV yet.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14687609
> 
> 
> It appears that TWC has activated SDV in Raleigh. Check out these channels:
> 
> 
> 770 FUELSW
> 
> 771 GSNSW
> 
> 772 HBOFWSW
> 
> 773 HBOSWSW
> 
> 774 SWHDNET *
> 
> 775 SWHDMO *
> 
> 776 HBOWSW
> 
> 777 HBOW2SW
> 
> 778 BOOMSW *
> 
> 779 NHLSW
> 
> 780 OUTDOORSW
> 
> 781 NGEOT (no signal)
> 
> 
> * Programming I am authorized to receive. There is programming on these channels and it is a second or so ahead of it's linear version. Seems to work fine. I'm sure these duplicates are test channels. It's anybodies guess on a numbering convention that will be eventually be used for the SW (switched video) channels.
> 
> 
> The good news is that TWC subscribers are closer to having access to much more HD programming. From a programming standpoint, TWC has HD deals for most of the big program suppliers, the exceptions being NBC Universal (in progress) and Viacom (unknown) and of course NFL Network.
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that several HD channels will be launched before the end of the quarter, which would be before the end of the month.
> 
> 
> Betting on that would be as risky as investing in the market.



Those test channels have been out there for several months now. Anybody out there been able to confirm that any channels were moved to SDV on the 13th? I'm beginning to wonder if the 13th was a typo in their letter to cablecard users. I've never known TW to do anything on a Saturday and all the cablecard users in Charlotte are saying their letter said the channels there will be moved on the 23rd. That is a Tuesday and which seems to be the day that TW perfers to make channel changes. SCSIRAID have you found any channels that have been moved yet?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14688734
> 
> 
> Those test channels have been out there for several months now. Anybody out there been able to confirm that any channels were moved to SDV on the 13th? I'm beginning to wonder if the 13th was a typo in their letter to cablecard users. I've never known TW to do anything on a Saturday and all the cablecard users in Charlotte are saying their letter said the channels there will be moved on the 23rd. That is a Tuesday and which seems to be the day that TW perfers to make channel changes. SCSIRAID have you found any channels that have been moved yet?



Curious that those channels just showed up in my favorite channels menu. Perhaps SDV is being rolled out geographically and they can't actually implement it until all nodes have been activated. Who knows. They certainly hold their cards close.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14688838
> 
> 
> Curious that those channels just showed up in my favorite channels menu. Perhaps SDV is being rolled out geographically and they can't actually implement it until all nodes have been activated. Who knows. They certainly hold their cards close.



You assume they have cards to show


----------



## tarheelone

Well never thought I would see this so quickly:


From Time Warner's channel change page( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...ngeUpdate.html )


Sept. 25, 2008: Big Ten Network will be available to Digital Sports & Games subscribers. Big Ten Network is a 24-hr channel consisting of primarily of Big Ten Conference sporting events and sports programming, as well as an amount of ancillary programming related to the Big Ten Conference member universities, their students, communities and alumni. Coverage includes live telecasts of football, basketball, baseball and Olympic sports.



Standard Definition: Channel 323

High Definition: Channel 287


----------



## jrelmore

(followup from a previous post)

Apparently NCN is the weakest signal I receive and every morning - it is so weak as to appear non-existent. Even on clear/dry mornings such as today. Through the day the signal improves slightly, though not enough to allow viewing of NCN programming.


All other OTA DTV signals from the Garner antenna farm are received as a strong signal with uninterrupted quality. Chapel Hill and even Greensboro DTV signals are of much better quality than NCN.


The NCN DTV signal had improved over the past year, until about a month ago - since then we are no longer able to watch NCN.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14688952
> 
> 
> Well never thought I would see this so quickly:
> 
> 
> From Time Warner's channel change page( http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...ngeUpdate.html )
> 
> 
> Sept. 25, 2008: Big Ten Network will be available to Digital Sports & Games subscribers. Big Ten Network is a 24-hr channel consisting of primarily of Big Ten Conference sporting events and sports programming, as well as an amount of ancillary programming related to the Big Ten Conference member universities, their students, communities and alumni. Coverage includes live telecasts of football, basketball, baseball and Olympic sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Definition: Channel 323
> 
> High Definition: Channel 287



Makes one wonder if September 25th will bring anything else. Actually, being a Purdue grad, this is a welcome addition.


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14654443
> 
> As part of the antenna work at the Auburn tower for the DTV conversion, the digital signals for WRAL-DT,WRAZ-DT,WLFL-DT,WRDC-DT as well as both DTV and analog for WNCN will be turned off for a short period of time Monday morning between 2:00 AM and 5:00 AM.
> 
> 
> This should not affect Time-Warner systems fed by fiber.
> 
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding as the stations involved perform required antenna changes and testing prior to and after February 17th, 2009.
> 
> 
> There will be no changes to the signals afterwards, but be aware OTA viewers may have to re-scan the channels on your receivers.



I came here to post a question about NBC, and went back 4 "Pages" and found this post.


I've completely lost NBC17 via an OTA antenna. 1 month ago it was fine.

I mean it went from pure good-picture to nothing...


I'm gonna do the roof top shuffle, but did something dramatic happen (with the above information as a hint).

Did the antenna get stronger/weaker or move up/down the auburn towers in garner? I mean its weird.


Oh yeah, I have an antenna rotator


Its not just one OTA source either.

I have 2 Hauppauge cards. (1600 and 1800). (Vista Media Center).

I have a Samsung OTA tuner box.

I have a TivoHD.

And I have the television tuner itself.


I even ran a straight line from the antenna to the TV.


I have a signal amplifier and I have an attenuator. I've tried a few permutations. Amp ON/Off/Removed. Attenuator High/Low/Removed.


Is it just me? I saw one other post mentioning issues with 17.1.

I don't remember the exact date (I should have written it down).

I did watch closing ceremonies....but after that....all I remember is nothing with 17.1 Which seems right for the date mentioned in the above quote.


.....


Please use the "Quote" button, because there are alot of disjoint discussions in the one thread.


Thanks.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shholliday* /forum/post/14689676
> 
> 
> Is it just me? I saw one other post mentioning issues with 17.1.



I haven't watched anything recorded OTA from NBC17 in a few months. However, from a brief viewing of live tv, I *seem* to be getting WNCN just fine right now. I'll know more when NBC has stuff I want to watch next week (office, earl, svu).


I'm in Cary, in Silvergrove (near 54/Cary Pky intersection). The earlier poster complaining about poor NBC reception was also in Cary. Are you in Cary too?


Drew


----------



## shholliday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14690164
> 
> 
> I haven't watched anything recorded OTA from NBC17 in a few months. However, from a brief viewing of live tv, I *seem* to be getting WNCN just fine right now. I'll know more when NBC has stuff I want to watch next week (office, earl, svu).
> 
> 
> I'm in Cary, in Silvergrove (near 54/Cary Pky intersection). The earlier poster complaining about poor NBC reception was also in Cary. Are you in Cary too?
> 
> 
> Drew



I am in Apex, near the 751 and 64W intersection (east of Jordan Lake by a few miles). ( A few miles northeast of this intersection ).


I am going to a buddy's house to check his as well. He's near crossroads plaza.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/14689013
> 
> 
> (followup from a previous post)
> 
> Apparently NCN is the weakest signal I receive and every morning - it is so weak as to appear non-existent. Even on clear/dry mornings such as today. Through the day the signal improves slightly, though not enough to allow viewing of NCN programming.
> 
> 
> All other OTA DTV signals from the Garner antenna farm are received as a strong signal with uninterrupted quality. Chapel Hill and even Greensboro DTV signals are of much better quality than NCN.
> 
> 
> The NCN DTV signal had improved over the past year, until about a month ago - since then we are no longer able to watch NCN.



17-1 is coming in strong for me here in Apex (Near Old Jenks and 55). TiVo shows signal strength 92 and SNR 30db which is excellent. 5-1 is 92 and 29db.


----------



## BeachComber

 http://www.skyreport.com/#article8 


A DTV transition hiccup? On Wednesday, stations in North Carolina, including WRAL in Raleigh, conducted a soft test of their digital signals. The broadcaster said during the soft switch, DISH and DIRECTV aired the analog feed, which for that moment didn’t provide any programming. The station said the DBS services will turn on a digital signal by December


----------



## MattWarner

Week of December 15th is what I've seen for the conversion of Dish & DirecTV's SD feeds from analog to digital.


Wonder how many phone calls they got?


----------



## Lee L

According to the story at WRAL.com, they got a quite a few.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I believe Bob's report above, even though I as well as a lot of other viewers aren't having an issue picking up WNCN-DT. If those of you with antennas would help me out, I'll try a little OTA experiment to see if we can scientifically prove the issue. To make this official, I will not say what I am about to do, nor when I will do it. Here's what I want you folks to do:


Check the signal strength or quality meter on your DTV OTA receivers and write down the numbers if available for all the locals daily and the time of day you took the readings. At least do the 5 digitals on the Auburn tower: 5,17,22,28,& 50.


At some point early next week, I will change something. You can send me an email or PM here on this site daily, or wait until I say the test is over. Send me those numbers, details of your antenna, type of receiver and address. (I will not visit you, I promise, but I need your general location)


We'll see if there's a correlation in Bob's situation and I'll report back what we find. The more folks that help out, the better.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14697862
> 
> 
> I believe Bob's report above, even though I as well as a lot of other viewers aren't having an issue picking up WNCN-DT. If those of you with antennas would help me out, I'll try a little OTA experiment to see if we can scientifically prove the issue. To make this official, I will not say what I am about to do, nor when I will do it. Here's what I want you folks to do:
> 
> 
> Check the signal strength or quality meter on your DTV OTA receivers and write down the numbers if available for all the locals daily and the time of day you took the readings. At least do the 5 digitals on the Auburn tower: 5,17,22,28,& 50.
> 
> 
> At some point early next week, I will change something. You can send me an email or PM here on this site daily, or wait until I say the test is over. Send me those numbers, details of your antenna, type of receiver and address. (I will not visit you, I promise, but I need your general location)
> 
> 
> We'll see if there's a correlation in Bob's situation and I'll report back what we find. The more folks that help out, the better.



I'm getting NCN-DT solid 90% on all three of my sets down here in Gville; indoor amp antenna.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14697862
> 
> 
> I believe Bob's report above, even though I as well as a lot of other viewers aren't having an issue picking up WNCN-DT. If those of you with antennas would help me out, I'll try a little OTA experiment to see if we can scientifically prove the issue. To make this official, I will not say what I am about to do, nor when I will do it. Here's what I want you folks to do:
> 
> 
> Check the signal strength or quality meter on your DTV OTA receivers and write down the numbers if available for all the locals daily and the time of day you took the readings. At least do the 5 digitals on the Auburn tower: 5,17,22,28,& 50.
> 
> 
> At some point early next week, I will change something. You can send me an email or PM here on this site daily, or wait until I say the test is over. Send me those numbers, details of your antenna, type of receiver and address. (I will not visit you, I promise, but I need your general location)
> 
> 
> We'll see if there's a correlation in Bob's situation and I'll report back what we find. The more folks that help out, the better.



Would you like it in spreadsheet form, with several readings per day ? Not a problem for me - I'll try to do 2-3 readings per day on my tuners that have meters.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Good to see you Geo! Join in the fun because the more data points, the better. Oddly Greenville has not been a problem area, but in my blog I mention most of the emails come from within the 30 mile circle, and especially Moore County and Northwest of Durham. The more location points we identify, the better.


Spread sheet will be fine as that's what I'll end up plotting this in anyway.


Thanks for helping out. (and I'm sure Bob will thank you too!)


----------



## CCsoftball7

Location:

Cary...Weston Parkway and Norwell Blvd

Readings going from 77-95. Typically, 87 is the norm and it is usually rock solid there.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Let's not taint the data by posting here or discussing anything among ourselves. Please just keep a diary and email me next week, and that will give us a clear picture. (pun intended)


Have a great weekend!


----------



## Lee L

Hey, NBC17ENG, anything you can do to help us with commercial volume? Watching Ryder Cup all weekend, but especially Sunday was painful. There were some network commercials that seemed louder than the program material and I know there is nothing you can do about that, but many of the local insert commercials were 10 plus dB (judging by my receivers volume control when we turned it down) louder than the rest of the commercials. The whole house shook several times when we forgot to turn the volume down.


----------



## HDMe2

Was the lack of 5.1 on Sunday Night Football last night just NBC17? Or was it an NBC thing?


Picture quality was nice, but no 5.1 surround last night for the duration of the game.


----------



## kosekjm

Hi all,


I'm having an odd problem with TWC and both of my 8300HD boxes (Original boxes not the HDC models). For some odd reason whenever I tune a 1080 feed (For example the Sunday night football game) the boxes (This happens on both boxes) will randomly reboot themselves. I can watch a 720 signal (like Fox) all day and the boxes are fine. For some reason on NBC and CBS, these boxes reboot.


The odder thing is they will reboot for a couple of times (Worst was last Sunday's football game where the box rebooted 5 times before halftime was over) and then they will be fine.


For instance, while watching Sunday night's game we had 3 reboots between the end of the 1st quarter and the end of halftime. But the rest of the game was fine. The 3rd and 4th quarters played fine with no rebooting at all.


I've pulled up the signal strength, and if I'm reading the right numbers the signal strength seems to stay around -2 to -4 I'm not sure what the strength reads right during a reboot as I never know when that is going to happen. After the 1st or 2nd reboot I'll pull up the diags and try and take a look but the signal looks right to me (Again if I'm reading it correctly), although I always seem to miss the reading right at the moment of rebooting.


This happens on both of my boxes (One in the bedroom and one in the living room). Both boxes are hooked directly to the tvs (One a 32" Olevia 532 and one a 40" Samsung a750) with monoprice HDMI cables. We have only seen this on 1080 sources (Like CBS, or NBC broadcasts) and mostly just during football (We watch very little broadcast stuff). I haven't had a chance yet to tune both tvs to the same game and see if they reboot at the same time (planing on trying that next Sunday). I also as yet have not had a chance to try any prime time shows to see if it does it there (The wife says it has, but I have no idea what she was watching when it did). Anybody have any suggestions on what's good on prime time










I'm mostly curious if anybody else might be seeing something along this line or if I'm on my lonesome. I've read other problems that people have had with the 8300HD (Non c models) and except for this 1080 thing, these boxes have been fine since we got them over a year ago. I've not had (knock on virtual wood) any of the problems that I've read here or have heard coworkers rant about. I just can't watch 1080 signals










If it makes any bit of difference, I live in the Carpenter Village area of Cary. We're right under RDU's approach lanes, but I wouldn't think that that should interfere with the cable boxes (Although you never know)


Any way any thoughts, suggestions, random thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosekjm* /forum/post/14718451
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm having an odd problem with TWC and both of my 8300HD boxes (Original boxes not the HDC models). For some odd reason whenever I tune a 1080 feed (For example the Sunday night football game) the boxes (This happens on both boxes) will randomly reboot themselves. I can watch a 720 signal (like Fox) all day and the boxes are fine. For some reason on NBC and CBS, these boxes reboot.
> 
> 
> The odder thing is they will reboot for a couple of times (Worst was last Sunday's football game where the box rebooted 5 times before halftime was over) and then they will be fine.
> 
> 
> For instance, while watching Sunday night's game we had 3 reboots between the end of the 1st quarter and the end of halftime. But the rest of the game was fine. The 3rd and 4th quarters played fine with no rebooting at all.
> 
> 
> I've pulled up the signal strength, and if I'm reading the right numbers the signal strength seems to stay around -2 to -4 I'm not sure what the strength reads right during a reboot as I never know when that is going to happen. After the 1st or 2nd reboot I'll pull up the diags and try and take a look but the signal looks right to me (Again if I'm reading it correctly), although I always seem to miss the reading right at the moment of rebooting.
> 
> 
> This happens on both of my boxes (One in the bedroom and one in the living room). Both boxes are hooked directly to the tvs (One a 32" Olevia 532 and one a 40" Samsung a750) with monoprice HDMI cables. We have only seen this on 1080 sources (Like CBS, or NBC broadcasts) and mostly just during football (We watch very little broadcast stuff). I haven't had a chance yet to tune both tvs to the same game and see if they reboot at the same time (planing on trying that next Sunday). I also as yet have not had a chance to try any prime time shows to see if it does it there (The wife says it has, but I have no idea what she was watching when it did). Anybody have any suggestions on what's good on prime time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mostly curious if anybody else might be seeing something along this line or if I'm on my lonesome. I've read other problems that people have had with the 8300HD (Non c models) and except for this 1080 thing, these boxes have been fine since we got them over a year ago. I've not had (knock on virtual wood) any of the problems that I've read here or have heard coworkers rant about. I just can't watch 1080 signals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes any bit of difference, I live in the Carpenter Village area of Cary. We're right under RDU's approach lanes, but I wouldn't think that that should interfere with the cable boxes (Although you never know)
> 
> 
> Any way any thoughts, suggestions, random thoughts are greatly appreciated.



Your signal level is fine, so I don't think that you have anything to worry about signal-wise unless your signal-to-noise level is too low.


I need to define a few terms before the rest of this response. The core terms are bolded. The other terms are not, but thrown in to help you understand the bolded terms and each other.
AXIOM OCAP Middleware: Cisco's official OCAP middleware that translates OCAP to native machine code with its Java virtual machine and takes care of the CableCARD for the OCAP developer.
CableCARD: A PCMCIA or CardBus card that performs decryption of digital cable for a cable box, computer, or television. All new cable boxes are required by the FCC to accept a decryptor that can later be removed instead of having an integrated decryptor that cannot be removed in an effort to force the creation of a generic cable box that you can buy at an electronics store, plug the decryptor into the cable box, plug the cable box into the cable network, and go.
*MDN*: Mystro Digital Navigator. This is the original interactive program guide developed in-house by Time Warner Cable. This program cannot run on cable boxes with CableCARDs because it apparently relies upon an integrated decryptor. It is written in C and is compiled to native machine code, so it is much faster than ODN.
OCAP: OpenCable Application Platform. A Java-based platform that allows any generic cable box, computer, or television that meets this specification to run any program guide written for this specification.
*ODN*: OCAP Digital Navigator: A port of MDN to the OCAP specification. Since boxes with CableCARDs cannot run MDN, Time Warner Cable has to deploy ODN on these boxes on Navigator-based systems because it needs the AXIOM OCAP Middleware to handle the CableCARD.

This sounds like a problem with MDN that was causing crashing during the Olympics. They were an NBC program and therefore broadcast in 1080i, and their timeslots in the guide were unusually long. Football games often have very long timeslots as well. On the Time Warner Cable Navigator forum , someone found out that there is a bug in the current version of MDN, 2.4.1-107, that caused it to crash when watching unusually long HD programs.


MDN is written to PowerTV OS, the operating system that runs on top of Scientific Atlanta's and Cisco's cable boxes. This operating system requires the programmer to do all memory management manually and does not protect programs from corrupting each other or the operating system when there is a memory management bug in the code. My experience with MDN has suggested that there might be a memory overflow issue that is crashing you up. I used an earlier version of MDN that did not have the bug you had, but had another bug involving closed captioning, HDTV, and DVR functionality. Since my mother is an English as a Second Language person, faulty closed captioning was the critical bug that doomed my box to a box swap. The closed captioning bug was fixed for the current version, but it looks like the bug fix introduced the bug you are suffering.


ODN does not have these problems. In fact, because Java manages memory for the programmer automatically, checks all dynamic memory accesses, and thwarts all illegal memory operations; the only way a memory management bug could happen in a Java-based program is for the Java virtual machine to have a serious bug in its memory manager.


However, since ODN is written in Java, it is usually noticeably slower than MDN on comparable hardware like the 8300HD. ODN also takes longer to boot because it must first boot the PowerTV OS, then must launch the AXIOM OCAP Middleware, and this middleware must then launch ODN in its Java virtual machine. MDN boots by first booting the PowerTV OS, and then this OS launches MDN. However, if you have an old box that MDN Navigator has made sluggish, ODN on modern boxes will likely be faster than the old box.


My advice is that you need a box swap because the bug you are crashing with does not occur with ODN. Since old 8300HDs are now illegal to manufacture or import, you will get a box with a CableCARD that will run ODN. However, some of the 8300HDC and 8240HDC boxes are a bit flakier than the old 8300HD hardware-wise, so don't be afraid to swap them out if they fail. You could also wait until the next version of MDN arrives to fix this bug, but who knows when it will arrive and will it introduce another critical bug for HD viewers? I would prefer slow but stable software instead of fast and unstable software.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Thanks for taking the readings over the weekend. Send me your signal data including location, brand / type of receiver, antenna, date / time and visual indication of the signal. (Solid, some blocking, severe blocking, or no signal)


Depending on the number of emails, I'll post results tomorrow or Thursday and explain what went on. Excel or plain text is fine.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14745840
> 
> 
> So does TWC now make guaranties about QAM reception for their lifeline service? As I said before, I'm terrified of them moving channels around or messing up the metadata on QAM. I got hosed by this a year or two ago. Do you remember when many QAM'ers could not get C113 which is shared by FOX/ABC? TWC messed up the CVCT on 113, and this freaked out my DVR software, causing recordings to fail. I think it took them a large number of months before it was fixed.
> 
> 
> At any rate, I hate cable and don't want to support them in any fashion if I can possibly avoid it.
> 
> 
> Drew



I made a vow never to fly US Air again, and haven't. However, they still seem to be in business......


----------



## psockett

Hi All,


Thought I would get the word out here as well...


First off, in laymens terms...(from the web site)


"We've been talking about it for months...the digital transition is coming. But to make it happen, we're about to experience an adjustment that will have an impact on some of our viewers.


To get ready for the digital transition that happens in February 2009, WRAL-DT has to change out equipment at the top of our 2000-foot tower. During that swap, we'll have to broadcast from an auxiliary antenna. So starting Monday, some of our digital viewers - people who see us over the air, that don't have cable or satellite, MAY have trouble seeing our signal. The signal will be back to full strength by February. If we get calls from viewers who are having trouble seeing our signal, suggest that they try adjusting their antenna, move it to a different part of the room, or that they get a rooftop antenna.


Viewers can find more information on the digital transition on WRAL.com, keyword DTV."


Now the details:

Remaining on 53

We are dropping to 1438ft

We will remain at 1 MW

In February we will return to 2000ft at 500KW on Channel 49

(it will have better coverage than the 1400ft antenna)

About 2 weeks after that we will complete the channel change and hit 1MW again.


Take care all,


Pete


----------



## Trip in VA

Pete, are you building out the omni directional 1000 kW or that directional pattern the FCC originally gave you?


- Trip


----------



## psockett

Nope, we recieved our Maximized license permit a couple of weeks ago. We will be a full 1MW omni when this is over!


----------



## Scooper

This should also impact WRAZ as well, correct ?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> In February we will return to 2000ft at 500KW on Channel 49



Channel 49? I thought that was FOX WRAZ?


----------



## Trip in VA

He probably meant 48. Easy enough of a typo to make.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

Might have been typo. Easy to get them confused.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14746972
> 
> 
> I made a vow never to fly US Air again, and haven't. However, they still seem to be in business......



Its a personal boycott of NorthWorst for me, after spending the night sleeping on the floor in Detroit 10 years ago due to their incompetence. But at least I have a choice of air carriers for most of the routes I fly, and I can avoid NorthWorst, and favor Delta (who went above and beyond to help me get to my mother's deathbed).


But back to cable.. can you remind me what other cable providers there are in Cary?


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14748536
> 
> 
> Its a personal boycott of NorthWorst for me, after spending the night sleeping on the floor in Detroit 10 years ago due to their incompetence. But at least I have a choice of air carriers for most of the routes I fly, and I can avoid NorthWorst, and favor Delta (who went above and beyond to help me get to my mother's deathbed).
> 
> 
> But back to cable.. can you remind me what other cable providers there are in Cary?
> 
> 
> Drew



AT&T U-Verse is coming in the near future......


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/14747239
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thought I would get the word out here as well...
> 
> 
> To get ready for the digital transition that happens in February 2009, WRAL-DT has to change out equipment at the top of our 2000-foot tower. During that swap, we'll have to broadcast from an auxiliary antenna.



Thanks for the info, psockett. I've passed this on to my parents who watch WRAL-DT from Kinston and will likely be impacted by this. Appreciate the "heads up"!


----------



## Scooper

According the Form387 on file, they expect about 15% of the viewers who currently receive them to not be able to while on the auxilary. My guess is that will mostly impact viewers out on the fringe (45-60 miles or more) from their tower, and those that can just barely get a signal now. Eastern NC may be out of luck until Febuary, at least out towards the coast. Kinston may still be able to get them. Turn on your tuner monday and see what you get. If you can receive WNCN digital, you'll probably be ok, certainly when they turn the replacement antenna back at half power in Febuary.


----------



## jspENC

I looked at the coverage map on their aux. file, and it is directional toward the northwest. If you live past Goldsboro, Wilson, and Rocky mount eastward, it will be hard to get a signal without major antenna and amp.


----------



## psockett

Hi all,


Yes, I meant 48 (WRAZ is 49) Sorry, we take care of both Transmission systems.


Also, the only changes for WRAZ will be when we are working on the top of the tower (and then probably only dayside) we will have to put 49 into the anteanna at 1400ft to protect the workers at the top.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/14750227
> 
> 
> If you live past Goldsboro, Wilson, and Rocky mount eastward, it will be hard to get a signal without major antenna and amp.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/14749786
> 
> 
> Eastern NC may be out of luck until Febuary, at least out towards the coast. Kinston may still be able to get them. Turn on your tuner monday and see what you get. If you can receive WNCN digital, you'll probably be ok, certainly when they turn the replacement antenna back at half power in Febuary.



Thanks to you both for the 411. My parents (in Kinston) do get WNCN-DT at their home with no issues (using the amp and major antenna). In fact, he gets most, if not all, of the major Raleigh stations with a fairly decent digital signal. WLFL-DT is iffy sometimes during the daytime, though. My dad isn't computer savvy, but he makes up for it big time on the antenna, home theater and D*. In no relation, he actually made the leap to HD Radio.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/14750992
> 
> 
> In no relation, he actually made the leap to HD Radio.



The leap? How was the fall after said leap down to the bottom of the alligator pit?










- Trip


----------



## SugarBowl

Just for reference, i ordered the ESPN Gameplan for the day with one of our time warner digital boxes. The Tivo with cablecards is also getting the game plan channels.


----------



## bobbis

What is an acceptable signal strength for TWC cable coming into my SA 8300HDC DVR? Also, how do I check....is there a way to find out in the menus in the box? I've been having a tough time with the HD picture breaking up and freezing lately. Just want to be able to call BS if the cable guy isn't straight with me. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## jmarkley

So, according to antennaweb.......we have the following air channel changes for the dtv stations....


4: 59 -> 25

5: 53 -> 48

11: 52 -> 11

17: 55 -> 17

22: 57 -> 27

28: 27 -> 28

40: 38....38

50: 49....49



My question is, why on earth would ABC move back to 11 which is on VHF? For several years only a UHF antenna was requred for "HDTV Reception" in our area, and now they are gonna go make me but a VHF antenna to receive them after february?


What gives?!!


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/14755119
> 
> 
> What is an acceptable signal strength for TWC cable coming into my SA 8300HDC DVR? Also, how do I check....is there a way to find out in the menus in the box? I've been having a tough time with the HD picture breaking up and freezing lately. Just want to be able to call BS if the cable guy isn't straight with me. Thanks for any replies.



Press VOL- and VOL+ simultaneously on the box (not the remote) until the mail light turns on. Then press CH+ on the box and not the remote. Then use the remote to find the signal levels of the QAM tuners and the FDC tuner. They should be between -8 dBmV and +8 dBmV, with 0 dBmV being ideal. Too little is too hard to read, while too much will blow out the receiver. Also, for the QAM tuners, you need at least 33 dB of signal to noise ratio (SNR), with more being better. For signal to noise ratios, there is no such thing as too much signal to noise ratio, so higher is always better. You also need at least 20 dB of SNR for the FDC out of band tuner, with more being better. It can tolerate much lower SNRs because it is much slower than a regular digital channel that contains either television programming or a carousel (a data channel that broadcasts frequently needed data like guide updates, firmware updates, emergency broadcast system data, and on demand data).


If they are outside this range, call TWC to have your signal level looked at. You might need to have a splitter removed.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmarkley* /forum/post/14755909
> 
> 
> So, according to antennaweb.......we have the following air channel changes for the dtv stations....
> 
> 
> 4: 59 -> 25
> 
> 5: 53 -> 48
> 
> 11: 52 -> 11
> 
> 17: 55 -> 17
> 
> 22: 57 -> 27
> 
> 28: 27 -> 28
> 
> 40: 38....38
> 
> 50: 49....49
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, why on earth would ABC move back to 11 which is on VHF? For several years only a UHF antenna was requred for "HDTV Reception" in our area, and now they are gonna go make me but a VHF antenna to receive them after february?
> 
> 
> What gives?!!



If you are using an outdoor style UHF, chances are it will work just fine for 11. I get CBS 10 (9.1) out of Greenville, NC at 42 miles out with a Radio Shack U-75R UHF only antenna. Only if you are more than 50 miles away would I think a VHF would be necessary.


HIGH VHF is a more desirable slot for TV because it carries further, is easier to receive, and requires much less transmitter power to blanket an area. LOW VHF, 2-6 is NOT desirable because of lightning interference in the signal, and noise like electrical appliances can ruin picture.


----------



## bobbis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14756011
> 
> 
> Press VOL- and VOL+ simultaneously on the box (not the remote) until the mail light turns on. Then press CH+ on the box and not the remote. Then use the remote to find the signal levels of the QAM tuners and the FDC tuner. They should be between -8 dBmV and +8 dBmV, with 0 dBmV being ideal. Too little is too hard to read, while too much will blow out the receiver. Also, for the QAM tuners, you need at least 33 dB of signal to noise ratio (SNR), with more being better. For signal to noise ratios, there is no such thing as too much signal to noise ratio, so higher is always better. You also need at least 20 dB of SNR for the FDC out of band tuner, with more being better. It can tolerate much lower SNRs because it is much slower than a regular digital channel that contains either television programming or a carousel (a data channel that broadcasts frequently needed data like guide updates, firmware updates, emergency broadcast system data, and on demand data).
> 
> 
> If they are outside this range, call TWC to have your signal level looked at. You might need to have a splitter removed.



You are awesome. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## ziltink

For all these channel changes that will be happening, will that affect reception after Feb 09? Currently I receive these channels with fairly few issues, whenever they change, will that affect how I receive them? For example, whenever WRAL or WUNC swap from their current channels at 53 and 59 to 48 and 25, will I need to re-adjust my antenna?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmarkley* /forum/post/14755909
> 
> 
> So, according to antennaweb.......we have the following air channel changes for the dtv stations....
> 
> 
> 4: 59 -> 25
> 
> 5: 53 -> 48
> 
> 11: 52 -> 11
> 
> 17: 55 -> 17
> 
> 22: 57 -> 27
> 
> 28: 27 -> 28
> 
> 40: 38....38
> 
> 50: 49....49
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, why on earth would ABC move back to 11 which is on VHF? For several years only a UHF antenna was requred for "HDTV Reception" in our area, and now they are gonna go make me but a VHF antenna to receive them after february?
> 
> 
> What gives?!!


----------



## Scooper

As far as direction - no. However, depending on how well your UHF antenna receives VHF channel 11, you MAY need to add a channel 11 / upper VHF antenna to your current rig.


The easiest test for right now - see if your UHF antenna does a decent job on pulling in analog 11. If it does, you will probably be OK with no changes required.


----------



## Lee L

ANyone else getting really confused about when WRAL needs to drop out of HD to run a crawl? The weather crawls don't do it anymore, but recent news updates have caused a drop to SD. Now the crawl about the antenna (also thanks psockett for the heads up) is in HD. WHat is the deal?


----------



## Scooper

NBC17ENG - any word on the testing last week ?


----------



## SingleBbl

I have TWC basic in Cary and since sometime Saturday my VCR can't find the time signal. Is anyone else having this problem? Is anyone aware of what might be causing this?

___________________


Vonage since February 2005


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14762317
> 
> 
> ANyone else getting really confused about when WRAL needs to drop out of HD to run a crawl? The weather crawls don't do it anymore, but recent news updates have caused a drop to SD. Now the crawl about the antenna (also thanks psockett for the heads up) is in HD. WHat is the deal?



I noticed this during Survivor on Thursday. Survivor is finally in HD yet on Thursday night they were dropping down to SD to do the crawl about the antenna. Now evidently they are doing the same crawl in HD? I wonder if it's as simple as a training issue. Maybe the person who keeps dropping them down in to SD doesn't know how to do an HD crawl. I was even more confused later when I was watching CW22 and they were able to do an HD crawl. If they can do it correctly surely WRAL can do it on a consistant basis.


----------



## posg

Question for NBC17Eng...


Are there any plans for HD syndication playback capabilities, or HD studio (news) production ??? The HD syndication playback seems like a no brainer.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/14747239
> 
> 
> We are dropping to 1438ft



FWIW, reception of WRAL OTA for me is still good here in Cary. This is based on perfect recordings of yesterday's noon news, and the "Big Bang Theory" at 8pm..


Cheers,


Drew


----------



## Scooper

I'm still fine here in Youngsville.


----------



## thess

Hello,


I'm thinking about pulling the trigger and getting a cable package again from TWC. I've held out for a year now after they price-tiered me out of anything I wanted to watch. But it's fall television season, I have a much nicer set than I did this time last year, and Food HD is calling my name, dammit.


Right now I just have cable modem service and pull the digital locals off QAM with a HDHomerun. If I get a package, does TWC have any other unencrypted digital channels I'll be able to get on the HDHR without a STB?


Any tips on getting a decent digital package (again, mostly looking for the 'educational'/how-to HD channels, don't care about Sports or Premiums) at a decent price?


Oh, if only a la carte existed.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TexRob

When on earth are we getting new channels? Over 6 months ago it seems like every market except Raleigh got Animal Planet, Discovery (not theater), TLC, and I think one other. Charlotte is now testing 4 MORE channels, and we still haven't gotten what most of the TWC customers in the US have gotten at this point, nevermind NC.


Is TWC going to force boxes to subscribers after the transition, so we can get 100% of the analog bandwidth back, and finally get some channels???


----------



## jspENC

Down in central Onslow county, getting 11, 28, and 50 at 75%, WLFL 22 at 50% and WRAL and WNCN are a no show at 0!


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14779273
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger and getting a cable package again from TWC. I've held out for a year now after they price-tiered me out of anything I wanted to watch. But it's fall television season, I have a much nicer set than I did this time last year, and Food HD is calling my name, dammit.
> 
> 
> Right now I just have cable modem service and pull the digital locals off QAM with a HDHomerun. If I get a package, does TWC have any other unencrypted digital channels I'll be able to get on the HDHR without a STB?
> 
> 
> Any tips on getting a decent digital package (again, mostly looking for the 'educational'/how-to HD channels, don't care about Sports or Premiums) at a decent price?
> 
> 
> Oh, if only a la carte existed.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I dumped cable (except for the $10/mo. package) back in July but got it hooked up again yesterday because most of the mlb playoffs are only on tbs. The best deal I could get was $102/mo. for roadrunner, digital cable and an hd-dvr on my hd set, and standard cable on my little 13". Its about $20 off what I was paying before I dumped cable. Its one of those 12-month intro rates (no commitment required). But what I've heard is that U-verse will be in Raleigh in a few months and all over the Raleigh area within 12 months. So I'm figuring things will improve by the time the intro rate expires.


Yeah, TWC's prices are a joke considering the service, but I can stomach it at rate I got.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/14781334
> 
> 
> Down in central Onslow county, getting 11, 28, and 50 at 75%, WLFL 22 at 50% and WRAL and WNCN are a no show at 0!



Not sure why you're not getting WNCN, but you DID see the story on WRAL's aux antenna ?

http://www.wral.com/5onyourside/story/3623178/


----------



## cgreco

I've got a second CECB coupon to use and I'm deciding between the Channel Master 7000 and the DTVPal Plus. Does anyone have experiences, good or bad, with either of these in the Triangle area? Are either of these available from local stores?


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14781911
> 
> 
> I dumped cable (except for the $10/mo. package) back in July but got it hooked up again yesterday because most of the mlb playoffs are only on tbs. The best deal I could get was $102/mo. for roadrunner, digital cable and an hd-dvr on my hd set, and standard cable on my little 13".



I signed up via the sales chat on their website. I told them I wanted digital cable, 1 HD-DVR and road runner...don't even offer me digital phone. She came back and said $85 per month. I said upgrade the roadrunner to RR Turbo and I'll do it. She said for $4 more she could do RR Turbo, so I've got RR Turbo, digital cable with an HD-DVR for $89.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/14782731
> 
> 
> I signed up via the sales chat on their website. I told them I wanted digital cable, 1 HD-DVR and road runner...don't even offer me digital phone. She came back and said $85 per month. I said upgrade the roadrunner to RR Turbo and I'll do it. She said for $4 more she could do RR Turbo, so I've got RR Turbo, digital cable with an HD-DVR for $89.



Looks like I've got a phone call to make!


----------



## thess

Thanks for the replies, I may give the sales chat a shot.


----------



## jamieh1

Im still getting WRAL here in Washington NC. About 90 miles east of Raleigh.

I thought WRAL lowered the tower?


----------



## Scooper

They did - you must have a good antenna / pre-amp setup.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HKStallion* /forum/post/14799175
> 
> 
> P.S. if someone can get me motorweek (without saying get cable) I would greatly appreciate it.



Call or write WUNC and complain. It probably helps if you're a "member". The more complaints they have, the more chance they'll listen...


FWIW, it *was* nice to see This Old House / Ask This Old House in HD over the weekend. But I'd rather be able to see all the shows I miss from -ED.


Drew


----------



## thess

Am I correct in assuming that those of us in Durham will be out of luck on U-Verse since we're a Verizon market?


(Earlier this year there were a lot of rumors we were getting FIOS, but they didn't pan out.)


Edit:


Well, I tried calling TWC sales the other night and got the standard $115 or so to add digital cable to my existing high-speed internet.


Tried the sales chat on a whim today, explained I just wanted to add digital + digital variety, no phone, and got $89/mo total, although that is without HD-DVR.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14660026
> 
> 
> WTVD started showing syndicated "Lost" reruns last night at 3:30 AM. The HD syndication thread indicates that many stations are showing these in HD. Our local outlet, WTVD, is not. If you care, complain to the station.



I don't watch "Lost", but WTVD showed the most recent Stargate Atlantis syndicated rerun in HD in the wee hours of Sunday morning. I was pleasantly surprised.


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14810491
> 
> 
> I don't watch "Lost", but WTVD showed the most recent Stargate Atlantis syndicated rerun in HD in the wee hours of Sunday morning. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> Drew



Lost on WTVD is in HD as of the second episode. Advice to DVR users: Go ahead and record the program schedule after Lost if you want to get the whole episode, it never seems to start on time. I can't believe anyone would watch it live at 3:30 AM.


----------



## BigDawgQC

I was with Directtv for about ten years and decided to give TWC a chance after working out a deal with the associate at the Kiosk in the mall. I got a great deal. But now my intro rate for a year is coming up and they really haven't added any new HD channels worth damn in the time I had it. My RR and package rates are going up a total of $60. I can now go back to Direct and get all channels and NFL ticket for $75 for 4 months! If I can work out another deal with TWC, I'll stay, but It looks like back to Dtv which I never really had any complaints except to dual line drops for dvr and now they have fixed that. I don't understand why Greenboro has better HD channels than we do.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14812725
> 
> 
> Lost on WTVD is in HD as of the second episode. Advice to DVR users: Go ahead and record the program schedule after Lost if you want to get the whole episode, it never seems to start on time.




At least for Stargate Atlantis, it is scheduled from 2:36->3:36am. I find that when there is no sports induced schedule slop, it sometimes starts early. So I pad my recordings to start 6 minutes early, and end 45 minutes late.


There's an extension for SageTV that I need to install which monitors sports events (via websites like espn.com), and tries to adjust recording times for the events themselves, and all programming scheduled afterwards..


Drew


----------



## thess

Drew, how do you like Sage? Every year or so it seems like I go through all the DVR apps and end up back with BeyondTV. It doesn't do other media (music/DVDs) but its superior transport controls just make me keep coming back. I haven't looked at Sage in a while, though.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14815672
> 
> 
> Drew, how do you like Sage? Every year or so it seems like I go through all the DVR apps and end up back with BeyondTV. It doesn't do other media (music/DVDs) but its superior transport controls just make me keep coming back. I haven't looked at Sage in a while, though.



I really like it. I got SageTV mainly because I wanted to move my HTPC from sitting next to the TV (where the toddler messing with it could cause recordings to fail) into a closet, and I really liked their STX-HD100 extender. Unlike most extenders I know about, it runs the normal SageTV GUI, and acts just like a PC client. This means that you can install normal SageTV customizations (like commercial skipping), schedule recordings, watch video podcasts, etc. It also "just works" for HD. There is no tweaking different codecs, etc.


It handles DVDs quite well. I rip them on my server, and I can play them (and skip the FBI warnings and previews) on the extender. It can also play my iTunes music library (only files w/o Apple DRM), and will display a nice photo slideshow


What do you mean by "superior transport controls"?


Drew


----------



## thess

Thanks for the information, I may need to look at it again.


Transport controls: no matter what kind of files I throw at it (including divx), fast-forward, rewind, skipping forward and backwards all always work the way you would expect in BTV. It seems like every other package I try, these controls either do not work for some formats, or they work in a 'fake' way (fast-forward actually just skips ahead in chunks, etc.). And BTV has 'smartskip' which makes commercial skipping really, really easy without any third-party post-processor needed. Since I primarily am looking for playback of television and the rest is ancillary to me, I really miss these features whenever I try another package.


Having more media options, especially DVD playback, would be nice though.


How does Sage handle EPG these days? Do they provide it or do you have to get set up with zap2it (or whatever that turned into)?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14816420
> 
> 
> (fast-forward actually just skips ahead in chunks, etc.). And BTV has 'smartskip' which makes commercial skipping really, really easy without any third-party post-processor needed.



I never use fast forward, I always skip forward/back, so I'm not sure if that works on non-TV files. I do know that commercial skipping works fine on non-TV shows, as I imported all my old unwatched TV shows from MythTV as "videos" in SageTV. I actually think the commercial skipping in SageTV is nicer than the commercial skipping in MythTV (easier to tune comskip.exe, and it is 2x as fast).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14816420
> 
> 
> How does Sage handle EPG these days? Do they provide it or do you have to get set up with zap2it (or whatever that turned into)?



You get a lifetime supply of guide data via SageTV. SageTV's upstream provider *is* Zap2it, but you don't deal with them, you deal with SageTV's servers. When doing setup, you select your region (Raleigh/Durham/Fayetville for us) and what provider you use (TWC, OTA, OTA digital, etc) and it populates the guide data. It can also use the ATSC guide data for over the air digital, and you can import data via xmltv. I've never used anything but the built in guide data, and it has worked flawlessly.


BTW, I remember there are extensions you can use to bring over your BTV shows intact, and your viewing history, etc, so that SageTV won't re-record shows you've already seen via BTV, etc. I wanted to do the same for MythTV, but I was too lazy.

See http://www.geektonic.com/2008/01/how...hows-into.html 


Drew


----------



## jnv11

I recently got on the phone to ask TWC technical support about which channel will replace the MOJO HD channel which will shut down soon, and also asked the technician when new HD channels will arrive in this area. He said that FSN HD will go on full time to replace the failed channel, and that this division will put up more channels after the analog shutdown. He claimed that the analog shutdown will free up more bandwidth, and that is when we will get more HD channels. I was told the same thing a few days ago from the TWC kiosk in the Cary Towne Center mall. WTF?


I thought that the cable system bandwidth should not be affected by what goes on in the OTA arena. One of these possibilities are true:

The OTA signals in our area are so strong and that TWC's infrastructure in our area is poorly designed so it cannot tolerate high-powered OTA NTSC signals, creating holes in the spectrum of frequencies in TWC's cables. There is some evidence for this because WARZ-TV 34 (do not confuse this with WRAZ Fox 50) at one time complained about its channel assignment on the Garner/Selma system because it was on channel 5, where WRAL's NTSC OTA signal interfered with the WARZ signal on cable; and CSPAN on channel 5 in Cary has a tiny bit more noise than other analog channels when viewed on an analog set in my house, but that noise is noticeable.
TWC's employees have been fed a bunch of BS.
Some TWC engineer failed to realize that the OTA analog shutdown does not shut down analog on cable.


----------



## ktut

_New HD channels coming to TWC Raleigh in February 2009_


Hopefully, U-verse will be available by then. If not, I will have to switch back to satellite.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14819564
> 
> 
> I recently got on the phone to ask TWC technical support about which channel will replace the MOJO HD channel which will shut down soon, and also asked the technician when new HD channels will arrive in this area. He said that FSN HD will go on full time to replace the failed channel, and that this division will put up more channels after the analog shutdown. He claimed that the analog shutdown will free up more bandwidth, and that is when we will get more HD channels. I was told the same thing a few days ago from the TWC kiosk in the Cary Towne Center mall. WTF?
> 
> 
> I thought that the cable system bandwidth should not be affected by what goes on in the OTA arena. One of these possibilities are true:
> 
> The OTA signals in our area are so strong and that TWC's infrastructure in our area is poorly designed so it cannot tolerate high-powered OTA NTSC signals, creating holes in the spectrum of frequencies in TWC's cables. There is some evidence for this because WARZ-TV 34 (do not confuse this with WRAZ Fox 50) at one time complained about its channel assignment on the Garner/Selma system because it was on channel 5, where WRAL's NTSC OTA signal interfered with the WARZ signal on cable; and CSPAN on channel 5 in Cary has a tiny bit more noise than other analog channels when viewed on an analog set in my house, but that noise is noticeable.
> TWC's employees have been fed a bunch of BS.
> Some TWC engineer failed to realize that the OTA analog shutdown does not shut down analog on cable.



You've been victim of bad information. First, "ingress" is almost always a house drop problem, and/or actually enters a poorly shielded tuning circuit on a cheap TV. That's why cable companies always put junk on channels prone to interference. They really can't control what customers do to their connections inside the house, and I've seen some Lu-Lu's in my day.


The launch of additional HD channels is in no way related to the analog shutdown. There will be more HD channels soon, but just not soon enough. Certainly long before February. And it is definitely related to a strategic defense against the arrival of U-verse. Rumors are both sides are prepared for a full fledged war.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14820316
> 
> 
> The launch of additional HD channels is in no way related to the analog shutdown. There will be more HD channels soon, but just not soon enough. Certainly long before February. And it is definitely related to a strategic defense against the arrival of U-verse. Rumors are both sides are prepared for a full fledged war.



Bring on the war!!!! Hopefully TWC will get tons of emails/calls about the lack of HD and UVerse coming and get the lead out.... hint hint... When is UVerse supposed to arrive?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14820316
> 
> 
> You've been victim of bad information. First, "ingress" is almost always a house drop problem, and/or actually enters a poorly shielded tuning circuit on a cheap TV. That's why cable companies always put junk on channels prone to interference. They really can't control what customers do to their connections inside the house, and I've seen some Lu-Lu's in my day.
> 
> 
> The launch of additional HD channels is in no way related to the analog shutdown. There will be more HD channels soon, but just not soon enough. Certainly long before February. And it is definitely related to a strategic defense against the arrival of U-verse. Rumors are both sides are prepared for a full fledged war.



I suspected bad information in the first place. That is why I wrote "WTF?" in the first paragraph and wrote the second and third items in the list. This stuff does not make much sense to me. Isn't the point of SDV to free up bandwidth?


I even asked why what goes on in the OTA space mattered to cable. I got the same responses, so I created the list in my previous post. The first case is in case TWC is concerned about ingress. The other two cases are for the case that what the technical support man has been fed some BS which he is parrotting to me or if he is bluffing.


----------



## Baler

From Broadcasting & Cable:


NBC Universal is pulling the plug on Weather Plus, the 4-year old digital venture between NBC and local affiliates that provides 24-hour local weather service on digital tiers. NBCU acquired a minority stake in The Weather Channel in July, rendering Weather Plus all but redundant.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6602781.html 


Discuss.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14820340
> 
> 
> Bring on the war!!!! Hopefully TWC will get tons of emails/calls about the lack of HD and UVerse coming and get the lead out.... hint hint... When is UVerse supposed to arrive?



The team installing the U-verse cabinet near where I live said 1st quarter 2009. While AT&T has been somewhat stealth in most markets, I've heard from a fairly reliable source that North Carolina will be their most aggressive project to date, with wide availability and major sales and marketing support.


That said, TWC is preparing for battle. There will be many more HD channels, deep discounts, heavy retention marketing, etc.


The down side to all of this is that U-verse HD picture quality is reportably fair to poor, certainly a consideration. And I wonder how aggressive AT&T will be marketing to the MDU (apartment) market, given that those residents are much less likely to have a satellite option. However, since those potential subscribers are so transient, AT&T may not get payback on the installation cost over the short life of the subscription.


At the risk of sounding political, do you go with the old and experienced, or do yo go with the energy of youth ?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/14822764
> 
> 
> From Broadcasting & Cable:
> 
> 
> NBC Universal is pulling the plug on Weather Plus, the 4-year old digital venture between NBC and local affiliates that provides 24-hour local weather service on digital tiers. NBCU acquired a minority stake in The Weather Channel in July, rendering Weather Plus all but redundant.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6602781.html
> 
> 
> Discuss.



Yawn....


The reason why all these digital side car weather channels are useless is that they are prerecorded loops that are of no value when it really matters, during severe weather outbreaks. Just throw up a live weather radar graphic and they might occasionally have some value.


Good riddance.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14822814
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> 
> The reason why all these digital side car weather channels are useless is that they are prerecorded loops that are of no value when it really matters, during severe weather outbreaks. Just throw up a live weather radar graphic and they might occasionally have some value.
> 
> 
> Good riddance.



To heck with the weather graphic... put the bandwith into 17.1... Id like to see 17.2 shot and put that bandwith into 17.1 too while they are at it


----------



## abward

I am happy enough with DirecTV for TV input, but will be really interested in any better internet speeds from U-verse (versus RoadRunner).


I work from home, and could really use the higher upload bandwidth that U-verse will have (reportedly up to 10Mbps down / 1.5Mbps up). RoadRunner is a snail at 0.3Mbps up!


Now if this forces RoadRunner to push a button and give us faster speeds, to compete with U-verse, then that's just fine with me.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14822887
> 
> 
> To heck with the weather graphic... put the bandwith into 17.1... Id like to see 17.2 shot and put that bandwith into 17.1 too while they are at it



Seconded... I actually remove 17.2 from my lineups so that nothing gets recorded on it by accident if I forget to specify a channel for a favorite.. It would be nice to see the bandwidth reclaimed.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14822789
> 
> 
> At the risk of sounding political, do you go with the old and experienced, or do yo go with the energy of youth ?



The track record of the "incumbent" shows that it only wakes up and moves when forced to (and barely at that). We've been hearing "more HD, any day now" for well over 2 years (since I switched to Dish) and TWC has not delivered.


I've yet to see "poor picture quality" on any HD/HD-lite sevice.. or at least suspected any blur was due to LCD motion issues, not low-bandwidth signal. I tend to think of that argument as akin to the same scare tactics used to scare voters from going to the polls (since we're on a political theme)(ie. I think its a red herring)


Until TWC goes a-la-carte (ie. line-item-veto), there is no way they can match the value I get from Dish (45 HD channels + HD HVD, $45/month).


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14822789
> 
> 
> The team installing the U-verse cabinet near where I live said 1st quarter 2009. While AT&T has been somewhat stealth in most markets, I've heard from a fairly reliable source that North Carolina will be their most aggressive project to date, with wide availability and major sales and marketing support.



I've heard that Raleigh will get the goods in a matter of months but that other Triangle areas (inc. Cary, where I live) will not get it until later. Actually, a friend of mine who works for AT&T has been told the exact (as exact as it can be) dates but he is not allowed to tell me (or at least he likes to torture me with it ... but not in the way you're thinking, you sickos).


If AT&T knows what they are doing (they did get the iPhone, so that says something) they can really put a hurt on TWC in this area. I don't think the average consumer in this area realizes how little TWC is providing for the money when viewed on a national landscape. Hopefully, AT&T will show this area what they have been missing and many will jump ship.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/14823333
> 
> 
> I've heard that Raleigh will get the goods in a matter of months but that other Triangle areas (inc. Cary, where I live) will not get it until later. Actually, a friend of mine who works for AT&T has been told the exact (as exact as it can be) dates but he is not allowed to tell me (or at least he likes to torture me with it ... but not in the way you're thinking, you sickos).
> 
> 
> If AT&T knows what they are doing (they did get the iPhone, so that says something) they can really put a hurt on TWC in this area. I don't think the average consumer in this area realizes how little TWC is providing for the money when viewed on a national landscape. Hopefully, AT&T will show this area what they have been missing and many will jump ship.



Don't be naive. TWC knows exactly what it's facing and is posturing itself technically and contractually to provide whatever it needs to remain competative.


I jumped over to DirecTV last fall when they rolled out the big HD package. Honestly, there were a few nuggets, but an awful lot of filler. Because we are temporarily in an apartment after an aborted attempt to relocate, I am stuck with TWC. Now that HD is becoming more mainstream, and there is actually HD programming on these so-called HD channels, most of the major cable operators will have a pretty full plate of HD channels in the coming months. Once you remove the 39+ versions of Fox Sport Networks on DirecTV, the line-ups should be comparable. In fact DirecTV is starting to slow down as they gobble up what "fixed" bandwidth they have.


AT&T will have the handicap of limited "last mile" bandwidth for the forseeable future which means if quality is more important than quantity, TWC will be the better choice, and TWC will probably have the quantity as well. TWC has already started to "pull down their shorts" on package pricing.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14823523
> 
> 
> AT&T will have the handicap of limited "last mile" bandwidth for the forseeable future which means if quality is more important than quantity, TWC will be the better choice, and TWC will probably have the quantity as well. TWC has already started to "pull down their shorts" on package pricing.



Now now, don't start making those early predictions again.


I'm still waiting for TWC to become HD competitive with DirecTV based on the statments you were making back in 2006.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14825024
> 
> 
> Now now, don't start making those early predictions again.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for TWC to become HD competitive with DirecTV based on the statments you were making back in 2006.



Touche !!!


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/14823014
> 
> 
> I am happy enough with DirecTV for TV input, but will be really interested in any better internet speeds from U-verse (versus RoadRunner).
> 
> 
> I work from home, and could really use the higher upload bandwidth that U-verse will have (reportedly up to 10Mbps down / 1.5Mbps up). RoadRunner is a snail at 0.3Mbps up!
> 
> 
> Now if this forces RoadRunner to push a button and give us faster speeds, to compete with U-verse, then that's just fine with me.



I know this is offtopic somewhat, but if thats the speeds U-verse offers, I will jump ship in a second, as long as its not significantly higher than Roadrunner (have Dish for TV so I could be rid of TWC for good).


----------



## Freunde




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/14735713
> 
> 
> Last call!



Well, what was the result?


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14823523
> 
> 
> Don't be naive. TWC knows exactly what it's facing and is posturing itself technically and contractually to provide whatever it needs to remain competative.



Well, I don't think that I am being naive. TWC in this area just hasn't impressed me as a company that is keeping up. My understanding is (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that satellite has fairly high market penetration in this area, which is a potential indicator of above average consumer dissatisfaction with cable. I don't think TWC has done anything creative or interesting to correct that trend. They appear to me to be a by-the-book conservative monopoly. I may be wrong, and wouldn't mind if I was, but I think if AT&T positions itself well (no major technical gaffes at the outset, good early reviews, no costs to transition from cable to U-verse, competitive content, superior prices, etc.) it can grab more market share than TWC believes it may lose.


----------



## psockett

Hi all,


We just put a new, more efficent, encoding farm on line today.


This new equipment has performed great in our tests on the bench and I would love to hear any feed back you might have about a change in our picture quality.


FYI, we have not changed any of the bit rates (nor do we intend too).


(For those of you who have seen us breaking up over the supper hour, that is a completly different problem...uggh).


Thanks,


Pete


----------



## gstelmack

If UVerse offers decent upload speeds, I'll switch in a heartbeat thanks to the improvements for online gaming and other high-upload tasks I do.


----------



## thess

Am I correct in assuming that Durham verizon territory will be out of luck for U-Verse? What little media coverage there is refers to the rollout as "triangle area", but that could be lazy writing.


(Am I the only person here who lives on the wrong side of the tracks?)


----------



## kbgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *psockett* /forum/post/14827548
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> We just put a new, more efficent, encoding farm on line today.
> 
> 
> This new equipment has performed great in our tests on the bench and I would love to hear any feed back you might have about a change in our picture quality.
> 
> 
> FYI, we have not changed any of the bit rates (nor do we intend too).
> 
> 
> (For those of you who have seen us breaking up over the supper hour, that is a completly different problem...uggh).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Pete



This may have nothing to do with your change, but it's possible I suppose. Last night I was trying to adjust my picture by eye. Best I remember, I was back and forth between CSI and Bones. (5 and 50 right?) On scenes with a bright light or window in the background, everything seemed to merge into a bright white blur. Some of the bright commercials looked like the screen was about to melt or something. I turned the contrast down to about 14, and it still was like that. My normal setting is about 40 to 48 range. The default setting is 50. Turning down contrast and brightness would not eliminate the problem.


Do you ever broadcast a test pattern late at night or early am?


----------



## drewwho

So, does anybody know what is up with ABC11's low bitrate? Most of their primetime drama's seem to be coming in at 3GB/hr or less. That's about 1/2 of the bitrate of FOX 50, the other OTA 720p station. Are all ABC stations this bad? I'm having problems getting WLXV, so I can't check myself..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14833362
> 
> 
> So, does anybody know what is up with ABC11's low bitrate? Most of their primetime drama's seem to be coming in at 3GB/hr or less. That's about 1/2 of the bitrate of FOX 50, the other OTA 720p station. Are all ABC stations this bad? I'm having problems getting WLXV, so I can't check myself..
> 
> 
> Drew



From what I've heard, all the ABC-owned stations (WTVD is one) got new encoders that are supposed to be better at compressing down HD. I have heard from several places that it ends up looking like crap, but that's probably what you're seeing.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

WTVD is running 3 channels. That is a big part of the problem right there. One sub would be ok, but two is causing too much drain off the main.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14832688
> 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that Durham verizon territory will be out of luck for U-Verse? What little media coverage there is refers to the rollout as "triangle area", but that could be lazy writing.
> 
> 
> (Am I the only person here who lives on the wrong side of the tracks?)



Yup, unless AT&T decides to run all new fiber to all new nodes and then all new copper to your house. Interesting definition of "competition" in my book.


I watch so little TV that isn't OTA I keep toying with the idea of canceling my cable all together. If I could get legal HD (including the 5.1 audio) online of a few shows from Sci-Fi and USA we probably would.


Oh, and I'm on the Verizon side of RTP too and frustrated by their progress. I can only imagine how much worse it will get when TWC starts rolling out new HD in Raleigh to compete with UVerse and not in Durham...


----------



## cgreco

I started seeing "No Program Information" for 11.1, 11.2, and 11.3 OTA on my Zenith DTT-901 even after I tune in the channel and wait. Reception is fine, and program info for all other channels is working fine. Has anyone else had problems with WTVD's PSIP data?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/14835088
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm on the Verizon side of RTP too and frustrated by their progress. I can only imagine how much worse it will get when TWC starts rolling out new HD in Raleigh to compete with UVerse and not in Durham...



Would they really do this, though? Their 'upcoming channel change' page is global for the region, and the only differences in their local lineups are in the broadcast areas.


(Oh wait, it's a way for them to be more evil. Of course they would!)


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/14835088
> 
> 
> Yup, unless AT&T decides to run all new fiber to all new nodes and then all new copper to your house. Interesting definition of "competition" in my book.
> 
> 
> I watch so little TV that isn't OTA I keep toying with the idea of canceling my cable all together. If I could get legal HD (including the 5.1 audio) online of a few shows from Sci-Fi and USA we probably would.



Is iTunes quality/resolution high enough for you? I've toyed with going that route. (I could get most of my shows from iTunes, but would lose the ability to channel surf)


Dealnews had an interesting article about cutting the cord to any pay TV service... http://dealnews.com/features/Unplugg...TV/231073.html and Hulu has added HD recently.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/14835088
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm on the Verizon side of RTP too and frustrated by their progress. I can only imagine how much worse it will get when TWC starts rolling out new HD in Raleigh to compete with UVerse and not in Durham...




Although it's not unheard of(see Bravo in Carrboro but no where else in the triangle) I strongly believe any HD added will be added for the whole area and not just for Raleigh. The recent addition of the Big Ten Network and the brief Olympic channels has been systemwide. TWC is currently working to merger all their systems in to three headends.(Raleigh, Greensboro and Charlotte) For them to just add HD in Raleigh would go against everything they are working towards. Not to mention if they did that myself and hundreds like me on the "wrong side of the tracks" would be switching to a dish.


Then again this is Time Warner we are talking about...


----------



## VisionOn

Did I miss this announcement? I don't have HD Suite on TWC, but I'm watching Alien Nation on UHD right now and it's coming through fine and free.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/14835088
> 
> 
> I watch so little TV that isn't OTA I keep toying with the idea of canceling my cable all together. If I could get legal HD (including the 5.1 audio) online of a few shows from Sci-Fi and USA we probably would.



How are you getting those now? DirecTV? TWC doesn't carry either of those, do they?


I did a year cable-free, clear QAM (that I could pull from having roadrunner hooked up) and OTA only. Installer will be out tomorrow, I miss Food and Discovery, so I'm back on the evil train for a while.


I'd avoided satellite because I think the 2-year contract is the height of absurdity, but I keep forgetting about Dish.


Edit: Nevermind, I see Dish requires a contract also. Impressive lineup, though--I can see now why the disgruntlement with TWC's lineup is so pronounced. I've been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14838814
> 
> 
> How are you getting those now? DirecTV? TWC doesn't carry either of those, do they?
> 
> 
> I did a year cable-free, clear QAM (that I could pull from having roadrunner hooked up) and OTA only. Installer will be out tomorrow, I miss Food and Discovery, so I'm back on the evil train for a while.
> 
> 
> I'd avoided satellite because I think the 2-year contract is the height of absurdity, but I keep forgetting about Dish.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see Dish requires a contract also. Impressive lineup, though--I can see now why the disgruntlement with TWC's lineup is so pronounced. I've been out of the loop for a while.



Sometimes the sat services don't force you to get a contract.. on the flip side they may not offer you the signup special(s). Even paying non-contract price (nothing as onerous as with the no-contract cellphone prices), odds are that you would STILL get more HD for less $$ (vs TWC).


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/14836247
> 
> 
> Is iTunes quality/resolution high enough for you? I've toyed with going that route. (I could get most of my shows from iTunes, but would lose the ability to channel surf)



I've watched a couple of episodes of things and a movie from iTunes, and the "HD" quality would probably be OK for me given the shows. I tried Hulu for awhile as an experiment, and mostly it's just the issue of trying to control a web browser from the couch that dinged me on the WAF. Oh, and she thought the analog SD was better quality that the digital 480p Hulu delivered. Go figure. I'm usually the quality nut in the family.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/14838814
> 
> 
> How are you getting those now? DirecTV? TWC doesn't carry either of those, do they?



Sorry I wasn't clear. I'm not getting either SciFi or USA in HD right now. Just the crappy SD analog versions. Frankly, if TWC got those two channels in HD I might actually pay to upgrade to the digital service *and* get cablecards/tuning resolver for my TiVo.


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/14835727
> 
> 
> I started seeing "No Program Information" for 11.1, 11.2, and 11.3 OTA on my Zenith DTT-901 even after I tune in the channel and wait. Reception is fine, and program info for all other channels is working fine. Has anyone else had problems with WTVD's PSIP data?



Yes, I looked last night and had no PSIP from them either.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14837313
> 
> 
> Did I miss this announcement? I don't have HD Suite on TWC, but I'm watching Alien Nation on UHD right now and it's coming through fine and free.



I've been getting UHD since probably when they unlocked it for the Olympics. I just never brought it up here for fear of possibly losing it







(not that I really watch anything on it. Unedited movies with commercial breaks are just as bad as edited movies to me).


----------



## HDMe2

Did I miss something or does anyone know why 5.1 and 50.1 were off-air late last night?


Via Dish they were yellow screens, and via OTA they were non-existent. Analog was still up and running, just the digital channels seemed to be gone. Fine now, but not late last night.


----------



## mikemikeb

Question for *psockett* and whoever else might know the answer.


I noticed while researching about FOX stations that WRAZ has two SD subchannels . I thought the FOX splicer was designed to only air one. If so, what of the following is going on here?


1. The splicer HD stream is being re-encoded at the station level so that two subchannels can be added

2. Fox is sending a specialized DT stream to the WRAZ splicer that has a lower bitrate than the average FOX stream nationwide (~14 Mbps peak instead of ~16 Mbps peak)

3. Fox is sending a lower bitrate (14 Mbps peak) to all stations

4. The splicer is not receiving any specialized stream, 50-1 HD video bitrate peaks in the 15.5-16 Mbps range, and the subchannels' bitrates are always being squeezed into whatever bitrate is left, even if there's only about 3 Mbps for both 50-2 and 50-3's audio and video streams.


I want to better understand how FOX stations might be able to properly deploy ATSC M/H . From what I can tell, it'll use up a lot of the bandwidth that's currently used by 50-2 and 50-3, and the splicer will probably provide the bandwidth equivalent of a brick wall in this regard....


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14809510
> 
> 
> FWIW, it *was* nice to see This Old House / Ask This Old House in HD over the weekend.



How were you able to see this show in HD? It is not listed anywhere on 201/4.2 that I can find.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/14844689
> 
> 
> How were you able to see this show in HD? It is not listed anywhere on 201/4.2 that I can find.



OTA those two shows are now available on 4.1, so you might check whatever cable channel corresponds to 4.1.


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/14844932
> 
> 
> OTA those two shows are now available on 4.1, so you might check whatever cable channel corresponds to 4.1.



Okay, I'm confused. Channel 4.1 corresponds with 200, I believe. I have yet to see any HD on any UNC channel except 201, which doesn't make sense. So, there is HD programming on 4.1?


Channel 4.2 corresponds with 4.2, which is the UNCHD channel, I think.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemikeb* /forum/post/14844501
> 
> 
> Question for *psockett* and whoever else might know the answer.
> 
> 
> I noticed while researching about FOX stations that WRAZ has two SD subchannels . I thought the FOX splicer was designed to only air one. If so, what of the following is going on here?
> 
> 
> 1. The splicer HD stream is being re-encoded at the station level so that two subchannels can be added
> 
> 2. Fox is sending a specialized DT stream to the WRAZ splicer that has a lower bitrate than the average FOX stream nationwide (~14 Mbps peak instead of ~16 Mbps peak)
> 
> 3. Fox is sending a lower bitrate (14 Mbps peak) to all stations
> 
> 4. The splicer is not receiving any specialized stream, 50-1 HD video bitrate peaks in the 15.5-16 Mbps range, and the subchannels' bitrates are always being squeezed into whatever bitrate is left, even if there's only about 3 Mbps for both 50-2 and 50-3's audio and video streams.
> 
> 
> I want to better understand how FOX stations might be able to properly deploy ATSC M/H . From what I can tell, it'll use up a lot of the bandwidth that's currently used by 50-2 and 50-3, and the splicer will probably provide the bandwidth equivalent of a brick wall in this regard....



I'm not psockett, and I'm sorry to say I don't have a capture of WRAZ-DT while they're doing HD through the splicer, but my guess is that their arrangement is sort of like WOLF-DT in Scranton PA. They also have two subchannels.

http://www.rabbitears.info/screencap.../73375-0_0.htm 


I'd much rather hear it from psockett himself, though.


- Trip


----------



## pulling69

Does anyone know why ABC 11s HD live audio broadcasts(football games, nascar last week) sounds muddled and like the announcers are talking into tin cans on strings....I am watching through TWC in Cary. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/14845163
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm confused. Channel 4.1 corresponds with 200, I believe. I have yet to see any HD on any UNC channel except 201, which doesn't make sense. So, there is HD programming on 4.1?
> 
> 
> Channel 4.2 corresponds with 4.2, which is the UNCHD channel, I think.



Worth noting that the OTA configuration has recently changed for channel 4. Cable still has the SD "analog" channel, a 24 hr HD channel, PBS Kids, PBS NC, and PBS Education... BUT OTA now only has PBS, PBS Kids, and PBS NC. the main 4.1 OTA channel is now HD when the show is HD, SD when not... so OTA still doesn't have the 24 hr HD channel. This means the 1:1 relationship of the OTA vs Time Warner lineup is harder to compare now...


It's like there are 6 different PBS available, depending on how you look at it. 3 via OTA and 5 via cable... or maybe all 6 via cable if Time Warner has reconfigured.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulling69* /forum/post/14845648
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why ABC 11s HD live audio broadcasts(football games, nascar last week) sounds muddled and like the announcers are talking into tin cans on strings....I am watching through TWC in Cary. Anyone else notice this?



Same here. In fact no matter what the sport, same result. It is less noticeable when I use my Receiver and DD 5.1.


For my TV, I use HDMI and have actually set the TV's audio to Mono (not Surround, etc.) and that seems to work. It's dreadful.


----------



## mikemikeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/14845182
> 
> 
> I'm not psockett, and I'm sorry to say I don't have a capture of WRAZ-DT while they're doing HD through the splicer, but my guess is that their arrangement is sort of like WOLF-DT in Scranton PA. They also have two subchannels.
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/screencap.../73375-0_0.htm



Can someone with TSReader please parse a scene or two from WRAZ this Sunday during one of the doubleheader football games or Game 3 of the NLCS? Thanks.


----------



## Trip in VA

I tried to spin my antenna and see WRAZ-DT with my DViCO but couldn't get more than 52% signal (needs 60% to decode).


- Trip


----------



## mikemikeb

Trip, try, say, after 9 PM tomorrow during NLCS Game 3?


----------



## ziltink

Same for me. This happens once in a while. I adjusted my antenna thinking that might be the problem, but I have came to the conclusion that it may be the station. It always comes back after a while also.


Anyone know why this happens with DTV?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/14835727
> 
> 
> I started seeing "No Program Information" for 11.1, 11.2, and 11.3 OTA on my Zenith DTT-901 even after I tune in the channel and wait. Reception is fine, and program info for all other channels is working fine. Has anyone else had problems with WTVD's PSIP data?


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemikeb* /forum/post/14848699
> 
> 
> Trip, try, say, after 9 PM tomorrow during NLCS Game 3?



I got it last night, but all my captures are corrupt for some reason.


The gist of it was that 50-1 was at 14.75, 50-2 was at 1.5, 50-3 at 1.8.


I make no promises about a new one tonight.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/14855041
> 
> 
> The gist of it was that 50-1 was at 14.75, 50-2 was at 1.5, 50-3 at 1.8.



I think they must run dramas at lower bit rates. I have a few weeks worth of "Bones" piled up, and they're around 4.9GB, which works out to be about 11.5Mb/s.


Drew


----------



## mikemikeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14856457
> 
> 
> I think they must run dramas at lower bit rates. I have a few weeks worth of "Bones" piled up, and they're around 4.9GB, which works out to be about 11.5Mb/s.



I don't think they need any more. Sporting events have a more complex combination of motion and native detail, and that requires bandwidth hogging. Also, note how film-captured shows are slightly softer per pixel than sporting events. I think that's because of the film used. The encoder probably notes this, and adjusts bitrate accordingly.


Do you think the drama picture quality is good?


----------



## Trip in VA

Ha! The atmosphere loves me this weekend. Didn't even have to turn the antenna this evening!

http://www.rabbitears.info/screencaps/1-temp/wraz.htm 


- Trip


----------



## ENDContra

NC State at Maryland football on the 25th scheduled for 330PM on ESPN360...ie, not available to many people at all in this area.

Any chance ABC11 will (assuming its allowed) air this on a subchannel? Preferably not tape delayed.


----------



## mikemikeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/14861009
> 
> 
> NC State at Maryland football on the 25th scheduled for 330PM on ESPN360...ie, not available to many people at all in this area.
> 
> Any chance ABC11 will (assuming its allowed) air this on a subchannel?



If it's available in the Raleigh area, Verizon FiOS Internet subscribers have full access to ESPN360.com included in their subscription. Don't expect it to be allowed anywhere near OTA.


----------



## ahard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/14861009
> 
> 
> NC State at Maryland football on the 25th scheduled for 330PM on ESPN360...ie, not available to many people at all in this area.
> 
> Any chance ABC11 will (assuming its allowed) air this on a subchannel? Preferably not tape delayed.



AT&T and Verizon internet customers have access to ESPN 360. I've watched a couple of 360 games and some look horrible and the others look *ok*. You never know, the game could end up on ESPNU.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/14859026
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/screencaps/1-temp/wraz.htm



I must be missing something. From that output we see the following bitrates for the video PIDs:

WRAZ-HD - 19.00Mbps

WRAZ-DT - 5.00Mbps

WRAL-WX - 2.75Mbps


So, just for the video, we have a bitrate of 26.75Mb/s. I thought ATSC was limited to 19Mb/s? Doing the subtraction of the bitrates used by WRAL-WX and WRAZ-DT (19-7.75), it looks like only 11.25Mb/s is left for WRAZ-HD. This jives with the file sizes I see..


Drew


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/14854519
> 
> 
> Same for me. This happens once in a while. I adjusted my antenna thinking that might be the problem, but I have came to the conclusion that it may be the station. It always comes back after a while also.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this happens with DTV?



Program info for 11.1, 11.2, and 11.3 is back now, but it took a good number of days. Oh well. I chalk this up to the unreliability of PSIP that people in other threads talk about.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemikeb* /forum/post/14858909
> 
> 
> I don't think they need any more. Sporting events have a more complex combination of motion and native detail, and that requires bandwidth hogging. Also, note how film-captured shows are slightly softer per pixel than sporting events. I think that's because of the film used. The encoder probably notes this, and adjusts bitrate accordingly.
> 
> 
> Do you think the drama picture quality is good?



I admit I don't watch baseball. I mainly watch NFL football and college basketball. Both football and the dramas from 720p channels look a little softer on my TV (46" 1080p) than 1080i channels do. NFL football seems to be the most apples to apples comparison, and I'd rather watch a football game on WRAL (CBS, 1080i) than WRAZ (Fox, 720p), as it seems sharper.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbgl* /forum/post/14832746
> 
> 
> This may have nothing to do with your change, but it's possible I suppose. Last night I was trying to adjust my picture by eye. Best I remember, I was back and forth between CSI and Bones. (5 and 50 right?) On scenes with a bright light or window in the background, everything seemed to merge into a bright white blur. Some of the bright



I could just be imagining things, but last week's Numb3rs seemed to have a contrast problem like you describe too. Scenes with bright back lighting (like your bright light or window) seemed to be overpowered by the back light, and it was hard to see what was happening in the foreground. (1080p Sony LCD)


Drew


----------



## kbgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14861381
> 
> 
> I could just be imagining things, but last week's Numb3rs seemed to have a contrast problem like you describe too. Scenes with bright back lighting (like your bright light or window) seemed to be overpowered by the back light, and it was hard to see what was happening in the foreground. (1080p Sony LCD)
> 
> 
> Drew



I sent an e-mail to WRAL about the problem. They said that they would look into it.


----------



## mikemikeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/14861324
> 
> 
> I must be missing something. From that output we see the following bitrates for the video PIDs:
> 
> WRAZ-HD - 19.00Mbps
> 
> WRAZ-DT - 5.00Mbps
> 
> WRAL-WX - 2.75Mbps



These are maximum bitrates allowed by the statmuxer. That said, during some primetime programming, especially with sports, HD bitrate can go well above 11.25 Mbps. Just take a look at the RabbitEars link -- if you scroll down, you'll note that the HD bitrate is almost 15 Mbps, with both subchannels' video bitrates under 2 Mbps.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemikeb* /forum/post/14861190
> 
> 
> If it's available in the Raleigh area, Verizon FiOS Internet subscribers have full access to ESPN360.com included in their subscription. Don't expect it to be allowed anywhere near OTA.



Im thinking back to when State played Rider in Reynolds on ESPNU and it was shown on a subchannel (tape delayed however). Admittedly, nothing was done for the two FB games last year, but those were home games. Verizon FIOS is NOT available to anyone in Raleigh, unless its a very small area close to Durham. AT&T is the only option, and most people go with RR for the convience or the speed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahard* /forum/post/14861223
> 
> 
> AT&T and Verizon internet customers have access to ESPN 360. I've watched a couple of 360 games and some look horrible and the others look *ok*. You never know, the game could end up on ESPNU.



Definitely wont be on ESPNU, that channel has games scheduled already. I understand that not every game can be broadcast on TV, and thats ok...but when they are dragging all their equipment out there to broadcast it, its kind of stupid I have no way of watching it (without signing up for a different ISP).


----------



## jrelmore

Hey, NCN OTA DTV is back on the air for me. haven't even tried to tune in for a few weeks -maybe 2 months. I've changed nothing but yesterday & today noticed 17.1 locking in just fine.


Did they change something at their tower recently? Haven't seen NBC17Engineer post since we submitted strength logs a few pages back.


----------



## tarheelone

Looks like Time Warner is going to have a tent at the State Fair.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...ents/fair.html 


I suggest we all go by and harass them and see if we can get any more information on HD. I'm sure that we'll get the standard answer of "we don't know" but at least when we ask this time we can then go enjoy some nice fried oreos or a funnel cake or something.










I'm going to the fair tomorrow. I will report back if I hear anything exciting.


----------



## Scooper

Dish and Direct are still using the analog signals. (I'm Dish / OTA). Test just completed with story on WRAL for Noon news.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv added FOX NEWS CHANNEL HD today.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14884930
> 
> 
> Looks like Time Warner is going to have a tent at the State Fair.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...ents/fair.html
> 
> 
> I suggest we all go by and harass them and see if we can get any more information on HD. I'm sure that we'll get the standard answer of "we don't know" but at least when we ask this time we can then go enjoy some nice fried oreos or a funnel cake or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the fair tomorrow. I will report back if I hear anything exciting.



Yep, the meteorologists will have a handle on that


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/14885277
> 
> 
> Dish and Direct are still using the analog signals. (I'm Dish / OTA). Test just completed with story on WRAL for Noon news.



Both Dish and Direct will convert to digital pickup of local SD in the middle of December IIRC.


----------



## fmoraes

Don't remember seeing this posted here:

http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arst...tal-video.html 


Of interest for those using CableCARD.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14837313
> 
> 
> Did I miss this announcement? I don't have HD Suite on TWC, but I'm watching Alien Nation on UHD right now and it's coming through fine and free.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/14839824
> 
> 
> I've been getting UHD since probably when they unlocked it for the Olympics. I just never brought it up here for fear of possibly losing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that I really watch anything on it. Unedited movies with commercial breaks are just as bad as edited movies to me).



And a day or so after I posted this, it vanished. Coincidence?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/14889097
> 
> 
> And a day or so after I posted this, it vanished. Coincidence?



Oh I am quite sure that TW has someone reading this forum. I was getting some good and reliable information from one of their VPs and as soon as I posted that information here, he stopped responding to my emails. I don't understand why TW has to be so secretive about everything they are doing.


----------



## ApexRon

Watching the UNC game in un-HD on a HD channel. Anyone know what is going on.


Looks like ABC is getting a feed from ESPN for the broadcast.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/14892956
> 
> 
> Watching the UNC game in un-HD on a HD channel. Anyone know what is going on.
> 
> 
> Looks like ABC is getting a feed from ESPN for the broadcast.



Stayed non-HD the whole way through, so I guess this is one of those times ESPN/ABC decided not to try. They still don't have enough cameras to go around for all the places they need to cover live in HD, and before the season this game probably didn't look like it would be one on the "must have" list I imagine.


We'll get there one day... it was just our (ACC country) turn this week.


----------



## bartsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/14894166
> 
> 
> Stayed non-HD the whole way through, so I guess this is one of those times ESPN/ABC decided not to try. They still don't have enough cameras to go around for all the places they need to cover live in HD, and before the season this game probably didn't look like it would be one on the "must have" list I imagine.
> 
> 
> We'll get there one day... it was just our (ACC country) turn this week.




That game would have been ugly even in 1080p.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/14894166
> 
> 
> Stayed non-HD the whole way through, so I guess this is one of those times ESPN/ABC decided not to try. They still don't have enough cameras to go around for all the places they need to cover live in HD, and before the season this game probably didn't look like it would be one on the "must have" list I imagine.
> 
> 
> We'll get there one day... it was just our (ACC country) turn this week.



Actually it has nothing to do with cameras. Pretty much all ABC/ESPN games are being done in HD this season. It has to do with ABC/ESPN and their reverse mirror that they do. ABC can only send two HD feeds at a time. Ohio State vs Michigan State and Kansas vs Oklahoma were both broadcast on ABC to a larger portion of the country so they got the HD feeds. Since UNC/UVA was in a smaller broadcast area we got stuck with the SD feed. There have been times where the game on ABC has been in SD but when it is mirrored in other parts of the country on ESPN it was in HD. This week both the ABC and ESPN2 coverage were SD only.


----------



## ApexRon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14895141
> 
> 
> Actually it has nothing to do with cameras. Pretty much all ABC/ESPN games are being done in HD this season. It has to do with ABC/ESPN and their reverse mirror that they do. ABC can only send two HD feeds at a time. Ohio State vs Michigan State and Kansas vs Oklahoma were both broadcast on ABC to a larger portion of the country so they got the HD feeds. Since UNC/UVA was in a smaller broadcast area we got stuck with the SD feed. There have been times where the game on ABC has been in SD but when it is mirrored in other parts of the country on ESPN it was in HD. This week both the ABC and ESPN2 coverage were SD only.



Okay, the consensus is that the game itself (UNC/UVA) was not worthy of HD broadcast. And admittedly it still would have been ugly.


Perhaps more importantly, the ABC network did not have the bandwidth to broadcast in HD anyhow.


So with the Best Buys and Circuit Cities of the world trying to sell everyone large, high end plasma and LCD TVs capable of HD, the broadcast industry does not have the infrastructure to support. Consequently, everyone has to learn how to stretch the picture to fill their screen for the foreseeable future. And then there are the cable companies, but I won't go there.


Cheers


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14895141
> 
> 
> Actually it has nothing to do with cameras. Pretty much all ABC/ESPN games are being done in HD this season.



Just to nitpick







"Pretty much all" means some must not











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14895141
> 
> 
> It has to do with ABC/ESPN and their reverse mirror that they do. ABC can only send two HD feeds at a time.



Back to seriousness... I did not know they had this limitation. That sounds like the limitation CBS had to overcome last year in order to serve all the basketball games in HD for the tourney. I'd say that's a major piece of the puzzle that ABC/ESPN need to get on top of right away those cameras are going to waste if they can't send multiple simultaneous feeds in HD.


----------



## pen15nv

The game was actually produced in HD (Sportscenter Highlights were in HD), but as was mentioned above, ABC can only distribute 2 HD games at a time. Most weeks, the SD game ends up being the Big 12 game, but we were the unlucky ones this week.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/14896094
> 
> 
> Consequently, everyone has to learn how to stretch the picture to fill their screen for the foreseeable future



No...no, they dont have to learn how to do that, because they would be wrong...wrong wrong wrong wrong







.


----------



## eaton_branden1

I have a hd tv with built in qam turner so I can get all of the local HD channels for free. Yesterday the game worked perfect while watching the Panthers football game now all of a sudden I can't get FOXHD or ABC HD which is ******** anyone else in Raleigh having this problem on your HD's?


----------



## JJ555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eaton_branden1* /forum/post/14905465
> 
> 
> I have a hd tv with built in qam turner so I can get all of the local HD channels for free. Yesterday the game worked perfect while watching the Panthers football game now all of a sudden I can't get FOXHD or ABC HD which is ******** anyone else in Raleigh having this problem on your HD's?



Same situation here, TWC-Chapel Hill. No clear qam FOX HD or ABC HD. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## gbmannc

No fox or ABC on QAM for me either. Im in Apex.


----------



## eaton_branden1

Ok I found out what was wrong just scan all of your channels again and they should show back up just fine.


----------



## dvsmith

Thanks, eaton, that solved the issue.


It's so nice of TWC to put that clear, concise and prominent notice up on their website.


----------



## Erik Garci

As of today, TWC changed the physical channel for ABC (WTVD) and FOX (WRAZ) from 113 to 92. You should perform an auto-scan in order for your QAM tuner to find them.


----------



## csimon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eaton_branden1* /forum/post/14905465
> 
> 
> I have a hd tv with built in qam turner so I can get all of the local HD channels for free. Yesterday the game worked perfect while watching the Panthers football game now all of a sudden I can't get FOXHD or ABC HD which is ******** anyone else in Raleigh having this problem on your HD's?



I noticed this tonight as well. Apparently, overnight last night TWC switched the frequency of WTVD and WRAZ channels from 729MHz to 633MHz. A rescan should be able to pull in the channels again. This is in Apex using a couple of tuners for my macs over QAM.


----------



## Erik Garci

The CVCT data for WRAL is no longer missing. I did another auto-scan, and now I can enter 5.1 instead of 85.2.


----------



## csimon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/14911466
> 
> 
> It's moved and 22.1 and 28.1 seem to be missing unless they've been moved as well and I didn't recognize them when I was checking through channels.



WLFL and WRDC are still on the same frequency (543MHz) for QAM.


----------



## CivicBeater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/14922983
> 
> 
> twc sends out qam signals for local stations on cable.



10-4


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/14923160
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have the audio skips on my Sunday night lineup from FOX as well...watched via Hulu instead. They weird thing is, if I skip back and watch a segment over, the drop outs are in different places, and I hear dialogue I didnt hear the first time. House from Tuesday had a few too, but was watchable...the animated shows werent watchable at all.



Yeah, for some odd reason on FOX the dropouts are worse during their "Animation Domination" than if I record other shows during the week. I've also noticed how the skips change places, which makes me think the recording itself might be fine but something about the stream is not well-liked by the playback. It's not an easy-to-diagnose problem, but is fortunately very repeatable so hopefully the more they look at it the sooner they can fix it.


----------



## NC Jim

From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:

Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes


Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:


* Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.

* Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.

* ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.

* Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.


Not necessarily all of the ones I'd want...but it's a start. Hopefully, it is only a start.


----------



## pulling69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/14929411
> 
> 
> From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:
> 
> 
> * Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.
> 
> * Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.
> 
> * ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.
> 
> * Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily all of the ones I'd want...but it's a start. Hopefully, it is only a start.



Its about damn time....The only one I care about and have actually complained to TW about is Discovery but I will take all the HD we can get.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulling69* /forum/post/14929617
> 
> 
> Its about damn time....The only one I care about and have actually complained to TW about is Discovery but I will take all the HD we can get.



Discovery is great... but I would really like Science-HD


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14929715
> 
> 
> Discovery is great... but I would really like Science-HD



Someone on the Charlotte forum was told that multiple channels will be added in chunks between now and the end of the year. I didn't believe it until I saw this announcement(although they haven't announced adding any new channels in Charlotte yet). Anyway, they said that Science-HD is one of the ones that should be added soon. Give me History HD and I'll be happy with Time Warner until they finally get off their butt and sign a carriage agreement with USA-HD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/14929754
> 
> 
> Someone on the Charlotte forum was told that multiple channels will be added in chunks between now and the end of the year. I didn't believe it until I saw this announcement(although they haven't announced adding any new channels in Charlotte yet). Anyway, they said that Science-HD is one of the ones that should be added soon. Give me History HD and I'll be happy with Time Warner until they finally get off their butt and sign a carriage agreement with USA-HD.



I wonder if these new channels will be SDV or Linear.... My TiVo would love it if they were linear.... however... Im not optomistic about that.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulling69* /forum/post/14929617
> 
> 
> Its about damn time....The only one I care about and have actually complained to TW about is Discovery but I will take all the HD we can get.



You can see
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=652328&page=1 

for a list of channels that TWC has deals either done or is currently negotiating. Note that TWC having a deal done does not mean we are getting it soon, and definitely not we already have it, but is a list from which we may be getting stuff. A small sample of channels we don't get but TWC has deals done already: CNN, History Channel, The Science Channel, The Learning Channel, Animal Planet, FX (which would probably be a part of what TWC calls Free HD) and stuff like The Tennis Channel, The Movie Channel, MGM that may require extra $$.

Some of the ones I'd like to see - SciFi, USA, IFC and AMC are under negotiatons (for a long while now).


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/14929411
> 
> 
> From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:
> 
> 
> * Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.
> 
> * Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.
> 
> * ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.
> 
> * Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily all of the ones I'd want...but it's a start. Hopefully, it is only a start.



Nope I still think this is pathetic. With all the maketing deals made by other TWC networks they deploy Bio HD? People don't watch Bio SD, how many HD viewers do they expect to care about that?


Cinemax and Starz HD? Where the hell are they? Their main channels have been in HD for 4 ***#@**!! years.


----------



## crlorentzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14916121
> 
> 
> Which front-end do you use that works well with TSReader?
> 
> 
> Do you also do OTA ATSC or just QAM? if yes, which antenna do you use?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I just used TSReader to verify data. I actually use GBPVR as my TV Tuner front end.


Just QAM...HTPC is in the basement and we already have TW so I haven't tried OTA(ATSC) yet.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crlorentzen* /forum/post/14931704
> 
> 
> I just used TSReader to verify data. I actually use GBPVR as my TV Tuner front end.
> 
> 
> Just QAM...HTPC is in the basement and we already have TW so I haven't tried OTA(ATSC) yet.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/14929411
> 
> 
> From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes



Any idea when this will actually take place? will they be available over QAM?


Thanks


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14933032
> 
> 
> Any idea when this will actually take place? will they be available over QAM?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ummmm, 10/29???







Nobody will be sure about the QAM until the new channels are up...I doubt if they are available, but one never knows.


----------



## bobbis

I want Fox News!


----------



## Celeron

Does anyone know when NBC 17 might start broadcasting their news in HD? If I'm not mistaken they are the only folks left in the Triangle that are still doing their news broadcasts in SD.


----------



## ErnieBooth

Please help me understand....

I thought that ABC/ESPN was going to have all football games in HD this year, at least I remember reading that on line during the summer..

Why was last week's UNC/VA game and this week's VA Tech/Fla. St. games in SD?

Thanks

Ernie


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErnieBooth* /forum/post/14941329
> 
> 
> Please help me understand....
> 
> I thought that ABC/ESPN was going to have all football games in HD this year, at least I remember reading that on line during the summer..
> 
> Why was last week's UNC/VA game and this week's VA Tech/Fla. St. games in SD?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ernie



Well believe it or not, the game is actually being produced in HD. If you watch sportscenter tonight the highlights will be in HD just like the lowlights from the UNC/VA games were last week. ABC/ESPN is producing all games in HD this year. The problem is they don't have the ability to broadcast them all in HD. The problem lies with ABC/ESPN reverse mirror broadcasting that they do. ABC is carrying 4 games throughout the country during the 3:30 timeslot. However, they only have the ability to transmit two HD feeds throughout the country at a time. They usually use this for the east/west HD feeds during primetime. So this week, the Michigan State at Michigan game and the Oklahoma State at Texas games are getting the HD transmissions. Those of us in viewing areas that get the FSU/VT game or the UCLA/Cal games are stuck with the SD feeds. There is a forum over in the HDTV programming section that list each week which games will be HD and which will be SD. This weeks forum can be found here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1078620


----------



## ErnieBooth

Thanks a lot for the info - tarheelone. Maybe next year ABC/ESPN will be able to have more than 2 HD feeds.


----------



## commodore_dude

Hey all, might have some stupid questions below but I hope someone in Raleigh can help me out







. I don't live in NC but most of my family does, this weekend my parents were up there and being the nice folks they are they tried to help set my aunt up with a digital converter box since she's still using an antenna. I can't remember exactly which box they got, but I believe it's a Magnavox and when I did some research on it for my dad while he was hooking it up I found that they just have terrible quality control, my dad had to exchange the first one to get one that would power on. I'll probably end up swapping that out for one of the Dish Network ones or a Channel Master when I go to visit next, but whatever.


The issue is that she is unable to receive WRAL without lots of breaking up, and apparently also can't receive WUNC at all. These are the two most important channels for her. AntennaWeb is pretty useless for some reason, it only shows 4 digital stations as being available (zip code is 27549, single story house with tall trees around), doesn't show even an analog WUNC. She has an outdoor antenna on her roof, it's probably about 25 years old. I was thinking I'd probably switch this out for a CM3020 at some point, but I'm hesitant to do anything until February to see how channel changes and increased transmission power shakes out. I don't know what the plans are for this in Raleigh, is anyone else in Franklin county and doing OTA? Any recommendations for an antenna to choose now, or any channels besides WUNC that may be on a different digital channel than analog?


----------



## Trip in VA

WRAL is operating from a directional, temporary antenna while they replace their current antenna. If she can see WRAZ alright, after the transition she shouldn't have any trouble.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commodore_dude* /forum/post/14945399
> 
> 
> Hey all, might have some stupid questions below but I hope someone in Raleigh can help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't live in NC but most of my family does, this weekend my parents were up there and being the nice folks they are they tried to help set my aunt up with a digital converter box since she's still using an antenna. I can't remember exactly which box they got, but I believe it's a Magnavox and when I did some research on it for my dad while he was hooking it up I found that they just have terrible quality control, my dad had to exchange the first one to get one that would power on. I'll probably end up swapping that out for one of the Dish Network ones or a Channel Master when I go to visit next, but whatever.
> 
> 
> The issue is that she is unable to receive WRAL without lots of breaking up, and apparently also can't receive WUNC at all. These are the two most important channels for her. AntennaWeb is pretty useless for some reason, it only shows 4 digital stations as being available (zip code is 27549, single story house with tall trees around), doesn't show even an analog WUNC. She has an outdoor antenna on her roof, it's probably about 25 years old. I was thinking I'd probably switch this out for a CM3020 at some point, but I'm hesitant to do anything until February to see how channel changes and increased transmission power shakes out. I don't know what the plans are for this in Raleigh, is anyone else in Franklin county and doing OTA? Any recommendations for an antenna to choose now, or any channels besides WUNC that may be on a different digital channel than analog?



See Trip's comments about WRAL on the temporary antenna.


But yes - I'm in Franklin County (just east of Youngsville on Tarboro Road, in a forest), and I get all the Digital stations just fine - and that is the ONLY way I get HDTV. I'm currently using a CM4221 4 bay antenna for the digital stations, but keep in mind that WTVD will be returning to channel 11 after the transition. For WUNC - your relative may want to have a rotor so they can point at Roanoke Rapids for WUNP, or a separate antenna for the same. They will probably need a bit better antenna than I have, depending on where they are in Louisburg. That CM3020 should serve her fine, along with new RG6 cable, maybe preamp if she has a long cable run.


Use www.tvfool.com and use their address to get a better handle on what you're trying to receive.


----------



## HDMe2

I posted a few weeks ago about NBC17 losing 5.1 audio during Sunday Night Football and no one replied... but it happened again tonight. No football, but the highlights show was not 5.1 and had very low volume... this continued even when 40-Year-Old Virgin started.


If it matters this is via OTA... and since this is a repeat performance of lack of 5.1 audio I wanted to post again and see if anyone else has noticed.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *commodore_dude* /forum/post/14945399
> 
> 
> The issue is that she is unable to receive WRAL without lots of breaking up, and apparently also can't receive WUNC at all.



And just one more note. WUNC's antenna is on a different tower from all the other digital channels in the area. So in most cases you will have to reorient your antenna to get WUNC. In my case the WUNC tower and the rest are just about 180 degrees apart, so I can pick up WUNC off the "back" of my antenna with a few drop outs, but that is totally location dependent.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/14929411
> 
> 
> From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:
> 
> 
> * Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.
> 
> * Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.
> 
> * ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.
> 
> * Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily all of the ones I'd want...but it's a start. Hopefully, it is only a start.



ESPN U is a nice start, but why not add ESPNews too? Oh, and...



> Quote:
> TWC adding 11 HD channels in Greensboro, NC, Triangle seen fuming
> 
> 
> by Darren Murph, posted Oct 27th 2008 at 12:06PM
> 
> You can't be serious. No, really -- this cannot be happening. Merely days after Time Warner Cable did its best to appease rightfully frustrated Raleigh-based subscribers with four new HD channels, in flies word that our pals up I-40 are getting set to receive 11. It's been no secret that TWC favored the Triad in the high-def department, but this is just blatant. Beginning on Wednesday, Greensboro, NC-area customers will see SPEED HD and Bio HD hit the lineup, with Fox Sports Network South HD, Cinemax East HD, Cinemax West HD, Starz HD, The Movie Channel HD, Weather Channel HD, FX HD, Hallmark HD and Pay Per View HD joining that duo "in the coming months." Suffice it to say, Triangle dwellers everywhere are hoping and praying for that U-verse investment to amount to something sooner rather than later. [Disclosure: Engadget is part of the Time Warner family]
> 
> 
> Update: A new source asserts that TWC will begin the rollout of 20 new HD channels in its "Carolina Region" starting on October 29th. Unfortunately, there's no mention of what areas will get what channels, we'll remain cautiously pessimistic that the entire state won't see all 20 until we hear otherwise.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/14950551
> 
> 
> ESPN U is a nice start, but why not add ESPNews too? Oh, and...



If you look at Greensboro's channel change information page, they are only getting Speed and Bio on Wednesday. They already have ESPNU and Discovery as they have had SDV for a while now. Time Warner is working to combine it's services into three headends in NC(Raleigh, Greensboro and Charlotte) and add things statewide at the same time like they recently did with Big Ten HD. So as you can see by the article below, when they add those in Greensboro they will likely add them here as well.


http://carolinanewswire.com/news/New...e&id=2999&op=t 



TWC kicks off ‘HD mania’ with the launch of more than 20 High Definition Channels

10-27-2008


Raleigh, NC – There’s no turning back! Time Warner Cable’s Carolina Region is rolling out HD channels like never before. Time Warner Cable, the home of Free HD, is adding more than 20 new HD channels to the lineup. The channels are available free to customers with TWC’s digital tier of service and HD equipment. The channels will be added in phases beginning Thursday, October 29th and continuing over the next few months.


The list of high definition channels include: Speed HD, BIO, Discovery Channel, ESPNU, Planet Green, CNN, Disney Channel, History, Animal Planet, ABC Family, Lifetime, ESPNews, Learning Channel, FSNS HD, Cinemax E, Cinemax W, Starz!, TMC and PPV. The more than 20 HD channels offer something for everyone!


Planet Green

A 24-hour eco-lifestyle television network offering more than 250 hours of original green lifestyle programming that is entertaining, relevant, and accessible to people of all ages and backgrounds. Planet Green features several original shows including The Green Life starring Adrian Grenier of Entourage and Supper Club with Tom Bergeron, host of ABC's Dancing With the Stars.


ESPNU

ESPNU HD is the HD simulcast of ESPNU which is currently carried on all digital lineups in TWC’s Carolina region. The network will carry more than 200 hours of HD programming including live college game coverage. Football coverage includes live games Thursday and Saturday nights.


Discovery Channel

All the fantastic programming you’ve come to appreciate from Discovery in stunning HD format. Popular shows include Deadliest Catch and Planet Earth.


Speed Channel

Speed Channel HD is the HD simulcast of Speed Channel, your number one authority on anything motorsports including NASCAR and Formula One race coverage.


Other HD channels launching in the near future include The Weather Channel HD, FX HD and Hallmark HD. Sprout and MLB will be added in Standard Definition. The addition of these channels is the result of an infrastructure upgrade of more than $50 million dollars. “Time Warner Cable is and will continue to be the best HD value available,” says Brian Kelly, Senior Vice President of Marketing for Time Warner Cable’s Carolina Region. “With our advanced fiber network, these additional channels are the first step toward adding hundreds of HD programming choices in the future.”


----------



## gstelmack

Sprout! Finally! Kids will be excited...


----------



## posg

As you might be aware, U-verse is soon to launch in the Carolinas. I just got back from a trip to Indiana and AT&T U-verse is *all over* the radio. I understand that while launches in other markets up to now have been somewhat low key, the Carolina launches will be aggressive.


So TWC will be in a defensive position and will have to have a nearly similar line-up to AT&T. Should be an interesting battle, not as interesting as the one that terminates next Tuesday, but interesting just the same.


PS The decision you make between video providers is no where near as important as the decision you need to make next Tuesday.......VOTE !!!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14953022
> 
> 
> As you might be aware, U-verse is soon to launch in the Carolinas. I just got back from a trip to Indiana and AT&T U-verse is *all over* the radio. I understand that while launches in other markets up to now have been somewhat low key, the Carolina launches will be aggressive.
> 
> 
> So TWC will be in a defensive position and will have to have a nearly similar line-up to AT&T. Should be an interesting battle, not as interesting as the one that terminates next Tuesday, but interesting just the same.
> 
> 
> PS The decision you make between video providers is no where near as important as the decision you need to make next Tuesday.......VOTE !!!



I voted today!!! Avoided the rush by voting early.







Process was painless.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14953056
> 
> 
> I voted today!!! Avoided the rush by voting early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Process was painless.



I know it is politically incorrect to ask who you voted for, but please pardon my boldness. Cable or Satellite?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf* /forum/post/14953102
> 
> 
> I know it is politically incorrect to ask who you voted for, but please pardon my boldness. Cable or Satellite?



HAHA!!!! Cable!


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/14953022
> 
> 
> As you might be aware, U-verse is soon to launch in the Carolinas. I just got back from a trip to Indiana and AT&T U-verse is *all over* the radio. I understand that while launches in other markets up to now have been somewhat low key, the Carolina launches will be aggressive.
> 
> 
> So TWC will be in a defensive position and will have to have a nearly similar line-up to AT&T. Should be an interesting battle, not as interesting as the one that terminates next Tuesday, but interesting just the same.
> 
> 
> PS The decision you make between video providers is no where near as important as the decision you need to make next Tuesday.......VOTE !!!



I voted early last week. Much easier than voting on election day. And I agree. EVERYONE get out and vote!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/14956143
> 
> 
> I voted early last week. Much easier than voting on election day. And I agree. EVERYONE get out and vote!



Or as Al Capone said.... "Vote early and Vote OFTEN"


----------



## geoff2

More details per Engadget HD :


> Quote:
> Hi -- I'm the director of digital communication at Time Warner Cable, and I'd like to clarify a few things here.
> 
> 
> We're rolling out up to 20 HD channels over the next several months, depending on the division. Different technical issues apply to different divisions, preventing us from doing a massive simultaneous channel deployment. Hence the staggered rollout times -- but rest assured that we want to give everyone as many HD channels as we can as soon as we can. It's part of staying competitive in this business, and it's important to us.
> 
> 
> Here are the channels that will roll out over the next several months. Some will appear on Wednesday, and the entire list should be completed by sometime in January --
> 
> 
> Raleigh, NC
> 
> 
> Speed HD
> 
> BIO
> 
> Discovery Channel
> 
> ESPNU
> 
> Planet Green
> 
> CNN
> 
> Disney Channel
> 
> History
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> ABC Family
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> ESPNews
> 
> Learning Channel
> 
> FSNS HD
> 
> Cinemax E
> 
> Cinemax W
> 
> Starz!
> 
> TMC
> 
> PPV
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Hallmark HD
> 
> 
> We're also adding Sprout and MLB in Standard Definition.



Finally!


----------



## CCsoftball7

From my TWC update via email:


Time Warner Cable Launching over 20 New HD Channels

Time Warner Cable is pleased to announce the upcoming addition of the following channels:


Additional HD Channels Coming Soon!

ABC Family HD ESPNU HD Speed Channel HD

Animal Planet HD Fox Sports Carolina HD* Team HD (NBA)*

BIO HD Game HD (MLB/NHL)* Weather Channel HD

CNN HD HD Pay-Per-View Premiums

Discovery Channel HD History HD Cinemax East HD

Disney Channel HD Learning Channel HD Cinemax West HD

ESPN2 HD Lifetime HD Starz! HD

ESPNews HD Planet Green HD The Movie Channel HD


So, catch great sports action on channels like ESPN2 HD, ESPNU HD, Speed Channel HD and more. Enjoy family entertainment in high-definition on Disney Channel HD, ABC Family HD or Discovery HD. Plus, explore in-depth profiles of exceptional people on BIO HD or the news of the day on CNN HD. And those are just a few of the new channels that are coming soon.


----------



## Lee L

Did anyone watch Dancing with the Stars Last night? Using the OTA signal, I got some crazy audio with the level dropping for a few minutes, then going back up for a few, then back down, over and over again during pretty much the entire show. It might have stopped toward the end, but I can;t remember for sure.


Was this a WTVD issue or a national issue?


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14956913
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Dancing with the Stars Last night? Using the OTA signal, I got some crazy audio with the level dropping for a few minutes, then going back up for a few, then back down, over and over again during pretty much the entire show. It might have stopped toward the end, but I can;t remember for sure.
> 
> 
> Was this a WTVD issue or a national issue?



Happened to me over QAM but only in the beginning of the show, was fine for the rest of it. I assume it's an ABC issue and not a TWC since it happened on OTA and QAM.


It's been an HD nightmare lately with all the bad broadcasting we're seeing...


----------



## posg

Cut and pasted from a post by a TWC employee:



Here are the channels that will roll out over the next several months. Some will appear on Wednesday, and the entire list should be completed by sometime in January --


Greensboro:


Speed HD

BIO

FSNS HD

Cinemax E

cinemax W

Starz!

TMC

PPV

Weather Channel HD

FX HD

Hallmark HD


We're also adding Sprout and MLB in Standard Definition.


******************


Columbia, SC


Speed HD

BIO

Weather Channel HD

FX HD

Hallmark HD


We're also adding Sprout and MLB in Standard Definition.


*****************


Raleigh, NC


Speed HD

BIO

Discovery Channel

ESPNU

Planet Green

CNN

Disney Channel

History

Animal Planet

ABC Family

Lifetime

ESPNews

Learning Channel

FSNS HD

Cinemax E

Cinemax W

Starz!

TMC

PPV

Weather Channel HD

FX HD

Hallmark HD


We're also adding Sprout and MLB in Standard Definition.


*****************


Charlotte, NC


Speed HD

BIO

Discovery Channel

ESPNU

Planet Green

CNN

Disney Channel

History

Animal PLanet

ABC Family

Lifetime

ESPNews

Learning Channel

FSNS HD

Cinemax E

Cinemax W

Starz!

TMC

PPV


******************


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/14933199
> 
> 
> Ummmm, 10/29???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody will be sure about the QAM until the new channels are up...I doubt if they are available, but one never knows.



Thanks for being a [email protected]#&%^










10/29 is only an annoucement date, it can take years until they actually make the channels available, that's why I asked...



> Quote:
> Here are the channels that will roll out over the next several months. Some will appear on Wednesday, and the entire list should be completed by sometime in January --



That's the information I was looking for...










I did a scan last night, 75 analog (NTSC), 45 digital (QAM).


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/14956913
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Dancing with the Stars Last night? Using the OTA signal, I got some crazy audio with the level dropping for a few minutes, then going back up for a few, then back down, over and over again during pretty much the entire show. It might have stopped toward the end, but I can;t remember for sure.
> 
> 
> Was this a WTVD issue or a national issue?



I've been seeing audio issues with WTVD for a few weeks, but assumed it was limited to Dish. Audio drop-out (or clips perhaps) every few seconds.


Only on WTVD.. all other channels are fine.


Also _seems_ limited to DVR'd material.. tho it could be the DVR is more sensitive to the audio signal.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/14929411
> 
> 
> From the Time-Warner Update Page, posted within the last couple of hours:
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> *Oct. 29, 2008*: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:
> 
> 
> * Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.
> 
> * Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.
> 
> * ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.
> 
> * Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily all of the ones I'd want...but it's a start. Hopefully, it is only a start.



shiptz...


No offense, but this is the post you referenced. It clearly states October 29, 2008 for the stations listed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14957204
> 
> 
> Thanks for being a [email protected]#&%^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/29 is only an annoucement date, it can take years until they actually make the channels available, that's why I asked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the information I was looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a scan last night, 75 analog (NTSC), 45 digital (QAM).



Sorry you actually had to read the entire thread...October 29 wasn't an announcement date (unless I've already slept through TOMORROW).


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/14957470
> 
> 
> shiptz...
> 
> 
> No offense, but this is the post you referenced. It clearly states October 29, 2008 for the stations listed.
> 
> 
> Sorry you actually had to read the entire thread...October 29 wasn't an announcement date (unless I've already slept through TOMORROW).



None taken










10/29 is a day from now, the guy is talking about it will take MONTHS...


Anyway, I needed the laugh... thanks for providing it


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14957514
> 
> 
> none taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/29 is a day from now, the guy is talking about it will take months...
> 
> 
> Anyway, i needed the laugh... Thanks for providing it


----------



## prophecyc2

I wonder if any other channels besides the 4 mentioned will "pop up" tomorrow? I hope so.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/14958323
> 
> 
> I wonder if any other channels besides the 4 mentioned will "pop up" tomorrow? I hope so.



I highly doubt it. Channels are generally announced here. 


Jeff


----------



## prophecyc2

Yeah I know that but with the way TWC is talking they don't even know whats coming when. lol


----------



## ApexRon

First of all, keep adding more HD channels.


But here is a thought, how about restructuring the Guide. Talk about a mess.


It would be nice to be able to de-select packages that a subscriber does not get, like HBO. This way all the HBO channels would not appear.


Being able to de-select non-English speaking channels would be nice too.


Perhaps just allow the subscriber to deselect anything they don't want in the guide.


----------



## sjay

From TWC site:

_Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:


Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.

Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.

ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.

Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
_

But so far this morning no new channels in Cary.


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/14963120
> 
> 
> From TWC site:
> 
> _Oct. 29, 2008: The following HD channels will be added to the Free HD lineup:
> 
> 
> Discovery HD - Channel 260: Offers real life entertainment in shows such as American Chopper, Monster Garage, Unsolved History, and more.
> 
> Speed HD - Channel 273: 24-hour cable network devoted exclusively to automotive, aviation, and marine entertainment and information.
> 
> ESPNU HD - Channel 288: Coverage of NCAA college sports includes basketball, football, baseball, hockey, and more.
> 
> Bio HD - Channel 296: BIO HD is about real people and their real lives: up close and personal, gritty and provocative, always unfiltered.
> _
> 
> But so far this morning no new channels in Cary.



OK rebooted both set top boxes (4250HDC and 8300HD) and now have all 4 channels.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/14963177
> 
> 
> OK rebooted both set top boxes (4250HDC and 8300HD) and now have all 4 channels.



I've done a scan in the TV just now and still 75 NTSC and 45 QAM channels, nothing changed.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14963317
> 
> 
> I've done a scan in the TV just now and still 75 NTSC and 45 QAM channels, nothing changed.



These recently-added channels are all on SDV. I found this out using the ODN diagnostics.


----------



## doctorj

How's the PQ on these newly added channels?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorj* /forum/post/14964187
> 
> 
> How's the PQ on these newly added channels?



Bio is another stretch-o-vision channel. Discovery looks kinda blurry (so does Bio). ESPNU looks great, and Speed looks decent.


----------



## StinDaWg

Watched some Discovery HD this morning, thought it looked awesome! What's their policy in regard to aspect ratio? I was watching Cash Cab and it seemed like it was zoomed 4:3, there were black bars on each side but they were extremely thin, it wasn't stretched so something was going on. I'll probably never watch BIO or Speed, and ESPNU only if there is a game on I want to watch, but keep the HD channels coming TWC!


Honestly, I don't watch Discovery much but I may now they are in HD. They showed a preview for Storm Chasers this weekend, where they are following a tornado in the dark. Looked pretty cool..


----------



## Scooper

The later Cash Cabs are in 16:9, so there maybe something else going on.


----------



## Hindog

Can't get the basic cable digital channels for WTVD? They just up and disappeared the other day. WRAL and the NBC station digital channels come up fine. This is only on my HD TV that doesn't have the TWC HD cable box, but does recieve the cable through the cable line. Help?


----------



## bobjdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hindog* /forum/post/14968365
> 
> 
> Can't get the basic cable digital channels for WTVD? They just up and disappeared the other day. WRAL and the NBC station digital channels come up fine. This is only on my HD TV that doesn't have the TWC HD cable box, but does recieve the cable through the cable line. Help?



Reboot. It will take longer than usual, but then they'll all be there.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hindog* /forum/post/14968365
> 
> 
> Can't get the basic cable digital channels for WTVD? They just up and disappeared the other day. WRAL and the NBC station digital channels come up fine. This is only on my HD TV that doesn't have the TWC HD cable box, but does recieve the cable through the cable line. Help?



I assume you are talking about a TV connected to TWC without a cable box and you are missing the QAM locals. I suggest you do a 'scan for channels' and see if it finds them. I believe there were some config changes at TWC for the QAM channels... see just a few posts above.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/14967311
> 
> 
> I was watching Cash Cab and it seemed like it was zoomed 4:3, there were black bars on each side but they were extremely thin, it wasn't stretched so something was going on.



I've had Discovery HD on DirecTV for a while and yes, they do zoom 4:3 material a bit. Guess it is a compromise between stretch-o-vision and full 4:3 pillar. You can really notice it during commercials when the last line of legal type at the bottom is cut off.


That being said, most, if not all, of the Discovery series programs (Mythbusters, etc) are now shot in HD and look great.


Cheers


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14964046
> 
> 
> These recently-added channels are all on SDV. I found this out using the ODN diagnostics.



I don't suppose anyone has gotten any letters about tuning adapter availability to go with the new channels?


----------



## gstelmack

Mythbusters in HD was great last night. Finally!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/14972005
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has gotten any letters about tuning adapter availability to go with the new channels?



I haven't noticed that any of the legacy SD channels that were scheduled to go SDV have actually done so. As you may know, Cox and TWC have been fined by the FCC for taking away channels for CableCard viewers that are part of a service level they are authorized to receive.


The reason why TWC may only be rolling out a handful of channels at a time may be related to that, and other bandwidth limitations. Once they start "pulling" legacy channels, they will have to have some sort of responce to the CableCard base, albeit as tiny as it is.


----------



## TexRob

TWC wins big points with me for these adds, because the F1 finale is this weekend, and on SpeedHD!!! So excited to finally get to see F1 in HD.


----------



## tarheelone

*FCC orders Time Warner to carry MASN*


The Federal Communications Commission has denied an appeal by Time Warner Cable and ordered the cable television company to begin carrying the Mid-Atlantic Sports Network on a basic analog tier within 30 days.


Or, "in time for college basketball season," MASN spokesman Todd Webster says.


But TWC isn't giving up in its long dispute with MASN. The company issued a one-sentence response when informed of the FCC's Media Bureau's decision: "We disagree with the Media Bureau's decision and plan to appeal to the full commission."


MASN carries Major League Baseball's Baltimore Orioles and Washington Nationals, as well as college football, basketball and other sports. Under MLB's territorial rights map, the Triangle is Orioles and Nationals territory, so during the course of this dispute, cable customers have been unable to watch those games.


But Time Warner has argued that teams so far away from this market would not interest all of its huge basic cable audience and that MASN thus should be made available to subscribers willing to pay extra for a digital sports tier.


Two arbitrators have ruled that Time Warner Cable has discriminated against MASN, an independent regional sports network, and TWC had filed a "petition for review" with the FCC. FCC Media Bureau Chief Monica Shah Desai's denial came today.


----------



## PedjaR

Turns out that Time Warner "Free HD" is actualy somewhat misleading; you have to subscribe to the SD equivalent to get the corresponding HD channel, even in case of non-premiums. I don't get Speed HD, ESPNU HD and BIO HD because the digital tier I subscribe to is Cinema Choice, not Digital Variety. I called TWC to check if that's really their policy, and a very helpful techical support guy did not think so, but after checking with the higher up, it turned out that it actually was. While I was on the phone with him, he gave me some details about the plan for introducing new HD channels that is a bit more detailed than the one on their web site, see below. The stuff not mentioned on the web site are the projected dates, MGM for MOJO swap and Versus/Golf split into two full time channels; curiously, he did not mention Weather Channel that is listed on the site. He also said he had the channel numbers for the new channels (except for the January additions).


November 20:

CNN HD

Planet Green HD

Team HD (NBA League Pass)

Game HD (MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice)

MGM HD to replace MOJO


December 8:

Versus/Golf HD to become two separate channels


December 18:

ABC Family HD

Animal Planet HD

Disney Channel HD

ESPNews HD

Fox Sports Carolinas HD

History HD

The Learning Channel HD

Lifetime HD


January 13:

Cinemax HD (2 channels)

Starz HD

The Movie Channel HD


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/14976918
> 
> 
> Turns out that Time Warner "Free HD" is actualy somewhat misleading; you have to subscribe to the SD equivalent to get the corresponding HD channel, even in case of non-premiums. I don't get Speed HD, ESPNU HD and BIO HD because the digital tier I subscribe to is Cinema Choice, not Digital Variety.



It's always been that way ever since they tried to spin their weak ass HD package into something marketable.


TWC always roll out the misleading comparison that you have to pay more to get HD on satellite whereas it's "free on Time Warner." What they don't say is that you have to pay for the digital tier on TWC to get "Free HD" which adds up to the same amount as if you paid for the standard channels and basic HD packages on sat. Except you get more HD on sat.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/14972005
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has gotten any letters about tuning adapter availability to go with the new channels?



Don't believe the product exists until it's in your hands. TWC have a long history of announcing things that don't arrive until months or sometimes years later.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14977034
> 
> 
> It's always been that way ever since they tried to spin their weak ass HD package into something marketable.
> 
> 
> TWC always roll out the misleading comparison that you have to pay more to get HD on satellite whereas it's "free on Time Warner." What they don't say is that you have to pay for the digital tier on TWC to get "Free HD" which adds up to the same amount as if you paid for the standard channels and basic HD packages on sat. Except you get more HD on sat.



Actually, I did some comparison a while ago, and, to get approximately what I get from TWC (and with more HD), Dish was noticeably cheaper; I called TWC, mentioned that and got a discount for a year with no commitments. They tried to sell me their 2 year commitment thing, but no way I'd be doing that - U-verse is coming, things may get better, whether by switching or getting further discounts.


For a while now (and still as of this moment) you do get a lot more HD on satelite, but, once all these channels are in, TWC will not be that far behind (as far as I am concerned): only one channel I'd really like (SciFi), a few channels I'm mildly interested in (USA, Bravo, FX, Tennis, NFL), and some I could not care less about. Of course, that's assuming satelite does not add some interesting HD channels meanwhile.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/14977229
> 
> 
> Actually, I did some comparison a while ago, and, to get approximately what I get from TWC (and with more HD), Dish was noticeably cheaper; I called TWC, mentioned that and got a discount for a year with no commitments. They tried to sell me their 2 year commitment thing, but no way I'd be doing that - U-verse is coming, things may get better, whether by switching or getting further discounts.
> 
> 
> For a while now (and still as of this moment) you do get a lot more HD on satelite, but, once all these channels are in, TWC will not be that far behind (as far as I am concerned): only one channel I'd really like (SciFi), a few channels I'm mildly interested in (USA, Bravo, FX, Tennis, NFL), and some I could not care less about. Of course, that's assuming satelite does not add some interesting HD channels meanwhile.



TWC might not be "far behind" _after_ the channel adds, but they'll still be much more expensive ($45/mo for ~45 HD channels + HD DVR on Dish vs. ~$75-80 for the same on TWC). (unless you call and get a discount as you have done)


TWC says the new channels will roll out over the next "several" months.. I wonder how many "several" will be.. or they could just say "will be added 3 days before Uverse goes operational"


----------



## thunderclap8

I followed the suggestion from a few pages back to re-scan my QAM channels to fix the problem caused by TWC's changes. My missing stations came back - but now WNCN is gone! Is anyone else having this issue? I used to see them on 17.1-17.3 over QAM, but now my TV skips those stations entirely.


Just before doing the re-scan this morning, I noticed that 17.1-17.3 were all showing a black screen.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/14977034
> 
> 
> It's always been that way ever since they tried to spin their weak ass HD package into something marketable.
> 
> 
> TWC always roll out the misleading comparison that you have to pay more to get HD on satellite whereas it's "free on Time Warner." What they don't say is that you have to pay for the digital tier on TWC to get "Free HD" which adds up to the same amount as if you paid for the standard channels and basic HD packages on sat. Except you get more HD on sat.



My favorite was always the "you don't pay more for extra outlets". For basic cable, correct, but for digital you had to pay more per box than satellite charged per outlet...


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/14979225
> 
> 
> I followed the suggestion from a few pages back to re-scan my QAM channels to fix the problem caused by TWC's changes. My missing stations came back - but now WNCN is gone! Is anyone else having this issue? I used to see them on 17.1-17.3 over QAM, but now my TV skips those stations entirely.
> 
> 
> Just before doing the re-scan this morning, I noticed that 17.1-17.3 were all showing a black screen.



I did the rescan for ABC/FOX back on the day they went missing and had WNCN fine until today. I didn't notice it gone until tonight when I got home. I'll probably do another rescan shortly and see what I get.


----------



## texas_nightowl

A rescan did pick 17.1 - 17.3 back up for me.


----------



## Erik Garci

TWC moved WNCN (17.x) from physical channel 111 (717MHz) to 102 (663MHz), which is why you need to rescan.


----------



## neumannu47

What is the status of Fox News in HD with TWC in Cary?


----------



## texas_nightowl

Did they seriously just screw with ABC 11? It's the first quarter of the Texas-Texas Tech game?! And the channel just goes Poof! Not available!! I had to switch to SD channel 9 so I can keep watching...I can't take the time to do a rescan during the game!! WTF are they doing?


----------



## shpitz

Yep, 11.1 is dead on QAM, not 1st time and I'm sure not the last time this will happen, HD has been terrible over cable/QAM in the past few weeks, it goes out completely or breaks a lot during many 'important' shows.


I've switched to SD.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/14987994
> 
> 
> Yep, 11.1 is dead on QAM, not 1st time and I'm sure not the last time this will happen, HD has been terrible over cable/QAM in the past few weeks, it goes out completely or breaks a lot during many 'important' shows.
> 
> 
> I've switched to SD.



Well, I called. (while watching on SD) He put me on hold and came back and told me it was an "outage" and I wasn't the only one who had called (I could tell that by the hold time). No ETA. 50.1 was dead too when I flipped by during a commercial break.


----------



## ktut

I'm not getting WTVD, WRAZ, WRAL, or Showtime.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whosmatt* /forum/post/14990693
> 
> 
> now wncn comes in but wraz doesnt. ugh.



Things are yoyo-ing all over the place. Both my TiVo and my 8300 are having channels go in and out. Ive switched all my recordings over to OTA for today.... hopefully TWC can get this mess straightened out soon.


I wonder what is going on? I wonder if all the channels they said were going to go to SDV back in Sept are now beginning to move and they are rearranging everything?


----------



## larc919

I re-scanned only a couple of days ago and am getting everything now except WTVD (11.1), which is jumping in and out, and WRAZ channels (50.1 & 50.2). I wonder why TWC can't decide where they want at least the locals channels to be, put them there and then leave them the hell alone?


----------



## csimon2

Everything is coming in nice and clear now. All the QAM channels that I should be receiving are tuning and there have been no dropouts for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csimon2* /forum/post/14991247
> 
> 
> Everything is coming in nice and clear now. All the QAM channels that I should be receiving are tuning and there have been no dropouts for the last 20 minutes.



Not quite... Cablecard is still messed up. 217 and 280 are still missing. 217 is attempting to tune 717Mhz and 280 is attempting 711Mhz. A TWC box is showing 217 actually at 705Mhz and 280 at 663Mhz. It may be time to reboot the TiVo.


Yanked the plug and restarted TiVo and Cablecard picked up the correct frequencies for 217 and 280.


----------



## JonathanBishop

I've been having channels drop out for hours for the past week or so on Time Warner cable in Raleigh/Morrisville. On Thursday, I did a complete rescan of the channels and it fixed it for two days. Then on Saturday, I wasn't able to get any of the college football games in HDTV. Right now I'm getting everything but NBC which is wonderful since the NFL game is coming on. Does anybody know what in the world TWC is doing? Are they blacking games out from HD or something or is this just another example of why I need to switch from TWC to satellite?


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonathanBishop* /forum/post/14992771
> 
> 
> I've been having channels drop out for hours for the past week or so on Time Warner cable in Raleigh/Morrisville. On Thursday, I did a complete rescan of the channels and it fixed it for two days. Then on Saturday, I wasn't able to get any of the college football games in HDTV. Right now I'm getting everything but NBC which is wonderful since the NFL game is coming on. Does anybody know what in the world TWC is doing? Are they blacking games out from HD or something or is this just another example of why I need to switch from TWC to satellite?



I don't know where the problem was, 7 and 217 were unwatchable during the NBC Nightly News but 218 was somewhat blocky but entirely watchable. I switched my TV to the tuner (not OTA) and 7 and 17.1 had the same problems.


----------



## HDMe2

Two separate times in the last few weeks I've seen loss of 5.1 surround audio on 17.1 OTA and posted here but it appeared no one else was watching... so I'm glad to see someone else seeing what I'm seeing.


Tonight during the news and the start of Football Night in America was horrible breaking up, although signal strength was fine... looked like encode/decode errors in the transmission. At some point the breaking up stopped but the audio had again dropped to 2-channel audio only (no 5.1 again).


Is this an NBC problem or just WNCN?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/14992886
> 
> 
> Two separate times in the last few weeks I've seen loss of 5.1 surround audio on 17.1 OTA and posted here but it appeared no one else was watching... so I'm glad to see someone else seeing what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> Tonight during the news and the start of Football Night in America was horrible breaking up, although signal strength was fine... looked like encode/decode errors in the transmission. At some point the breaking up stopped but the audio had again dropped to 2-channel audio only (no 5.1 again).
> 
> 
> Is this an NBC problem or just WNCN?



Both myself in Cary and my friend in Michigan on a different cable company had no 5.1 during NBC Football last night, so it's not a local/TWC thing.


----------



## larc919

WLFL (22.1) and WRDC (28.1) seem to be missing. At least, they aren't being remapped to the appropriate channels when I run a QAM scan. Everything else is in its proper place for a change. But with TWC, that may not be true in five minutes.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/14972005
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has gotten any letters about tuning adapter availability to go with the new channels?



Looks like Time Warner has a page available now where you can go and order your tuning adapter.


http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...v/default.html


----------



## VisionOn

So much for what little of evening television was on tonight. TWC went down in Carrboro at 4pm this afternoon and came back 30 minutes ago.


So much for that "advanced fiber network." Not much use if you don't have "advanced engineers" to keep it running and get it back when it blows.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14964046
> 
> 
> These recently-added channels are all on SDV. I found this out using the ODN diagnostics.



Anyone know how to tell if a channel is SDV on MDN? I'm curious because lately there have been a couple channels that are blocky when you first tune to them and then after a second are fine.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/15005743
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to tell if a channel is SDV on MDN? I'm curious because lately there have been a couple channels that are blocky when you first tune to them and then after a second are fine.



Head into the diagnostics. One of the pages with channel info has a line a quarter way down that says something like "Channel/type: 124(XXX)" The parenthesis shows the broadcast format and SDV when the channel is broadcasting that way.


----------



## VisionOn

NBC HD had the best graphics of the night for election coverage on network IMO.


Unfortunately WNCN have dropped to 4:3 SD within SD to show local results and completely destroyed it. With massive waste of space making the national broadcast totally illegible.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15006872
> 
> 
> NBC HD had the best graphics of the night for election coverage on network IMO.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately WNCN have dropped to 4:3 SD within SD to show local results and completely destroyed it. With massive waste of space making the national broadcast totally illegible.



I just came on to b***ch about this. You nailed it, best graphics and coverage and it's ruined locally. I'm currently switching between MSNBC and WRAL.


----------



## drewwho

WNCN: Two thumbs down and a some other fingers up for taking the best coverage and best graphics, and shrinking it to illegible postage stamp size within a 4:3 SD down converted stream. My god, you've got 17-2 to show SD versions of 17-1.. If you can't do HD crawls, then periodically refer viewers to 17-2 and don't mess up the network feed.


WRAL: One thumbs up for having an HD local results crawl, and good local coverage in HD, and one thumb

down for Katie Courac


WTVD: One thumb up for having a more-or less HD crawl, one thumb down for lousy network graphics.


WUNC: Two thumbs down and a great big "WTF!?!?" for your strange show populated with unknown local pundits. My EPG guide data said "The Newshour Election Night Coverage 2008: Jim Lehrer reports on Election Day", not "Random local pundits talk about the election" At least it was 100% HD.


Drew


----------



## abward

MGM HD replacing MOJO HD on Time Warner Cable in Raleigh, NC

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/06...in-raleigh-nc/


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/15015677
> 
> 
> MGM HD replacing MOJO HD on Time Warner Cable in Raleigh, NC
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/06...in-raleigh-nc/



I got an email today stating the same. I guess no more Fox Sports Net HD games on TWC.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15015910
> 
> 
> I got an email today stating the same. I guess no more Fox Sports Net HD games on TWC.



Fox Sports Net HD is going to be added as a full time channel sometime before the end of January. I would guess they will continue to preempt MGM to show hockey and basketball games until they add it.


If Time Warner continues their trend of adding channels statewide then as well as MGM on Nov 20th we can expect to see:

Planet Green HD, CNN HD, Team HD and Game HD.


And then on Dec 8th, Versus HD and Golf Channel HD become two separate channels.


These additions have already been announced in Charlotte and Greensboro so it is likely we will see them here as well.


----------



## Lee L

Did anyone have any glitches in The Office and the first part of 30 Rock last night? I was recording WNCN OTA and had some weird digital artifacting, but not the usual type of glitches you get occaisionally with OTA broadcasts.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/15025282
> 
> 
> Did anyone have any glitches in The Office and the first part of 30 Rock last night? I was recording WNCN OTA and had some weird digital artifacting, but not the usual type of glitches you get occaisionally with OTA broadcasts.



Yes, I saw some strange patterns (like test patterns with yellow and grey blocks) filling large parts of the screen. I was also recording OTA. Did anybody see this on cable?


Drew


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15025324
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw some strange patterns (like test patterns with yellow and grey blocks) filling large parts of the screen. I was also recording OTA. Did anybody see this on cable?
> 
> 
> Drew



Yep got the same breakups and blocks via TWC.


----------



## Splat!

You'd think that the point of ESPN sending regional coverage to its networks & cable companies would be so that Time-Warner wouldn't show FSU/Clemson on two different channels. Alas.


----------



## pkscout

This is a sanity check for myself. It appears that Legend of the Seeker is available on two OTA channels (WRDC 28 and WLFL 22), but neither of those stations appear to be broadcasting in HD (digital yes, HD no). Titan TV says that this show is available on 22.2 in HD, but I can't get any set in my house to tune 22.2, and I'm not convinced WLFL is broadcasting that sub channel. I really don't want to watch this is 4:3, so if I can't watch it OTA in 16:9, I'll go with an alternative method of procuring the show.


Thoughts?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15035177
> 
> 
> This is a sanity check for myself. It appears that Legend of the Seeker is available on two OTA channels (WRDC 28 and WLFL 22), but neither of those stations appear to be broadcasting in HD (digital yes, HD no).



They're broadcasting in HD, but at least 22-1 is showing an SD 4:3 version upconverted to 1080i. Eg, they don't seem capable of showing HD syndicated programs yet. Thanks for letting me know that 28-1 is showing it tpo. I've set that to record, I hope it is in HD and not up-converted SD.


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15036051
> 
> 
> They're broadcasting in HD, but at least 22-1 is showing an SD 4:3 version upconverted to 1080i. Eg, they don't seem capable of showing HD syndicated programs yet. Thanks for letting me know that 28-1 is showing it tpo. I've set that to record, I hope it is in HD and not up-converted SD.



I switched to the 28.1 recording for tonight as well. We'll see, but TitanTV doesn't have it tagged as being in HD, so I have low expectations.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15036654
> 
> 
> I switched to the 28.1 recording for tonight as well. We'll see, but TitanTV doesn't have it tagged as being in HD, so I have low expectations.



Yep, up-converted SD as well. Do you happen to know which piedmont/triad station it is shown on? Perhaps it is HD there. I seem to remember ST:Enterprise was shown in HD on a triad station, but not in HD in the triangle. With the right weather conditions, I was able to watch at least one episode of ST:Enterprise in HD. That was quite a while ago, and with a much older tuner..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Enterprise was a network show on UPN, passed through like any other network program. Legend of the Seeker is syndicated and must be recorded in HD. My understanding is that a number of Sinclair stations do not have that equipment yet.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2

No 5.1 surround sound again on 17.1 tonight for Sunday Night Football. At least 3 Sundays now (not all in a row I don't think but definately 2 were). Is this just a WNCN problem or is NBC having issues?


----------



## thess

Anyone out there using a HDHR? I see the other reports of NCN/NBC problems here, but I can no longer even tune it on my Homerun, even after a rescan. I can tune it with my STB, but I like to be able to record the HD stream via the homerun. Any ideas what's going on with this channel?


Edit: @Trip in VA: Okay, that was bizarre. Witch Hunt was just ending on my mp3 player when I glanced at your sig.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15040009
> 
> 
> Anyone out there using a HDHR? I see the other reports of NCN/NBC problems here, but I can no longer even tune it on my Homerun, even after a rescan.



Is this OTA or QAM? I was thinking about getting an HDHR at some point, but you're scaring me if you're talking about OTA: Even my 4 year old nxt2002 based ATSC card has no problem with NBC OTA. If it is QAM, did you try tuning to the new physical channel (102.x)? Maybe the CVCT is hosed again.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15040009
> 
> 
> Edit: @Trip in VA: Okay, that was bizarre. Witch Hunt was just ending on my mp3 player when I glanced at your sig.













Best song ever written.


- Trip


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15040119
> 
> 
> Is this OTA or QAM? I was thinking about getting an HDHR at some point, but you're scaring me if you're talking about OTA: Even my 4 year old nxt2002 based ATSC card has no problem with NBC OTA. If it is QAM, did you try tuning to the new physical channel (102.x)? Maybe the CVCT is hosed again.
> 
> 
> Drew




It's QAM. When you say 'new physical channel', when did that kick in? I know some of them changed ~2 weeks ago, but I was fine after a rescan with the HDHR software. Then, after I realized last Thursday's NBC shows didn't record, I did another rescan last night and it seems to pick up the channel (I don't have access right now to the channel info it's trying to use), but I can't tune to it (to be specific, the HDHR test viewer, which uses VLC, spits up an error, and my HTPC software just eventually times out).


Could this be caused by too much inadvisable cable splittage?


(My other QAMs including locals are fine.)


@Trip--longtime Rush fan, have been hitting Moving Pictures pretty hard lately, ever since they put out the whole album for the 'Rock Band' game.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15040217
> 
> 
> @Trip--longtime Rush fan, have been hitting Moving Pictures pretty hard lately, ever since they put out the whole album for the 'Rock Band' game.



Check your PM box. =)


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15040217
> 
> 
> It's QAM. When you say 'new physical channel', when did that kick i
> 
> 
> Could this be caused by too much inadvisable cable splittage?



NBC17-HD moved from 111.2 to 102.x (not sure what x is, possibly 2) a few weeks ago. I'm working from home, and my Sony shows that 17.1 is still coming from 102.


I'm not familiar with the HDHR software, but the way I'm used to things, you talk about a "physical channel", which is the real analog frequency (for NBC this is now 102 for QAM, or 55 for ATSC) combined with the subchannel number on that frequency. And you talk about a "logical" channel, or a "remapped" channel, which is the familiar "17.1". So a physical channel might be mapped to a logical channel like 102.2 -> 17.1 for cable, or 55.1 -> 17.1 for over the air. Time warner sometimes "screws up" or even omits the CVTC which is what contains this remapping information. Some receivers (and HTPC software) gets hopelessly confused by this, and is unable to tune when the CVTC is bad or missing. I used to use MythTV, and it got very confused and missed recordings when TWC omitted the CVTC information from Fox and ABC a year or two ago. This prompted me to go purely OTA, to avoid this problem.



Drew


----------



## thess

I made it through that round of changes a few weeks ago (rescan on the HDHomerun + some changes to BeyondTV lineup). My NBC QAM problems seem to have started the same night normal STB (and OTA?) users reported problems, this past Thursday night (see top of this page).


Anyone else using a QAM tuner able to get WNCNDT?


----------



## thess

Restarted everything, did one more scan, WNCNDT is magically working again.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15038391
> 
> 
> No 5.1 surround sound again on 17.1 tonight for Sunday Night Football. At least 3 Sundays now (not all in a row I don't think but definately 2 were). Is this just a WNCN problem or is NBC having issues?



I don't know about last night but I was watching Nightly News over the weekend (might have even been Friday night) and the sound level was about 1/3 normal during the news, commericals during the Nightly News and NBC17 news at 7pm were at the normal level. I had to really crank the volume up during the news and then mute it during the commericals.


----------



## shpitz

...And ABCHD on 11.1 (over QAM) is having PMS tonight, tons of blackouts, picture/sound are coming and going.


But of course during the commercials it's all good...


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/15043947
> 
> 
> I don't know about last night but I was watching Nightly News over the weekend (might have even been Friday night) and the sound level was about 1/3 normal during the news, commericals during the Nightly News and NBC17 news at 7pm were at the normal level. I had to really crank the volume up during the news and then mute it during the commericals.



No 5.1 tonight during Heroes on NBC... and I too had to really crank up the volume to hear the dialog. First time I've seen this leak over from Sunday problems... so it must be getting worse, whatever it is.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15045407
> 
> 
> No 5.1 tonight during Heroes on NBC... and I too had to really crank up the volume to hear the dialog. First time I've seen this leak over from Sunday problems... so it must be getting worse, whatever it is.



no 5.1 on Chuck either.


----------



## thess

Interesting, I was coming back to post that I was wrong last night about having fixed my QAM NBC / WNCN issue: I had no audio and didn't realize it when I made my previous post.


(I didn't, however, try cranking it up very loud. At normal volume settings, though, I have no audio.)


I wonder what the heck is going on.


Also, of less interest to most of you but still weird, I have to use a very specific video decoder (nvidia purevideo) to get NBC video to play back under BeyondTV, while the other networks are fine with the default decoder.


----------



## esfb8zs

I am moving from Cary to Knightdale in a couple of months and want to make sure the Raleigh Local spotbeams on Directv reach out there? I remember at one time that there was a problem with how far they went out? Thanks!


----------



## MattWarner

The Raleigh DirecTV spotbeams reach Rocky Mount, so I'd be surprised if you have an issue in Knightdale.


----------



## crlorentzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/14947044
> 
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago about NBC17 losing 5.1 audio during Sunday Night Football and no one replied... but it happened again tonight. No football, but the highlights show was not 5.1 and had very low volume... this continued even when 40-Year-Old Virgin started.
> 
> 
> If it matters this is via OTA... and since this is a repeat performance of lack of 5.1 audio I wanted to post again and see if anyone else has noticed.



Same thing happened to me this Monday Night, Heroes recording was in 2.0, not 5.1...Gah!!!


----------



## esfb8zs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15055075
> 
> 
> The Raleigh DirecTV spotbeams reach Rocky Mount, so I'd be surprised if you have an issue in Knightdale.



Thank you!


----------



## thess

Proxy post for a friend:


In the Raleigh/Durham area on TWC using TiVo HD+Cablecard (no STB). I've noticed that DSCHD (Discovery HD) has recently become "available." It's part of the standard digital package, however whenever I attempt to tune it I get no signal (a blanked screen and no TiVo buffering). Does anyone know if DSCHD and some of the other recent HD offerings in Raleigh/Durham are SDV? Tuning adapters not yet available here, unfortunately, but it would explain my problem.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15063366
> 
> 
> Proxy post for a friend:
> 
> 
> In the Raleigh/Durham area on TWC using TiVo HD+Cablecard (no STB). I've noticed that DSCHD (Discovery HD) has recently become "available." It's part of the standard digital package, however whenever I attempt to tune it I get no signal (a blanked screen and no TiVo buffering). Does anyone know if DSCHD and some of the other recent HD offerings in Raleigh/Durham are SDV? Tuning adapters not yet available here, unfortunately, but it would explain my problem.



The 4 new channels are SDV (at least on my node). I would expect any new adds from now on to be SDV with the possible exception of MGM HD when it replaces Mojo.


It shouldnt be long for Tuning Adapters.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15040009
> 
> 
> Anyone out there using a HDHR? I see the other reports of NCN/NBC problems here, but I can no longer even tune it on my Homerun, even after a rescan. ...



After a bit of hassle, I finally kinda, sorta have Beyond TV 4.9 RC2 working with my HDHR, only to find that that WNCN's HD channel on TWC is at around 82-84% signal strength and yielding stuttering, even unplayable (by BTV anyway) recordings.


Every other local station's digital channels are coming through on QAM at 95+% strength on the HDHR, so it seems TWC hosed something when they changed frequencies for WNCN stuff.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15068399
> 
> 
> WNCN's HD channel on TWC is at around 82-84% signal strength and yielding stuttering, even unplayable (by BTV anyway) recordings.



Maybe a dumb question, but both you guys are BTV users... Maybe it is the software. Have you tried to play the recordings outside BTV with some other media player? Also, do your recordings play better if you record OTA rather than cable?


Drew


----------



## Kevad

My HDHR seems to be working okay with SageTV - but I haven't checked the signal strength lately. I'll check this evening...


----------



## tarheelone

From the TWC Channel Change page:

*Dec. 31, 2008:* NBC Weather Plus (Channel 219) and Elections '08 On Demand (Channel 1103) will no longer be available.

*Dec. 18, 2008: The following channels will be added:*


Animal Planet HD - Channel 261

ABC Family HD - Channel 263

Disney Channel HD - Channel 264

Fox Sports Carolinas HD - Channel 272

ESPNEWS HD - Channel 274

TLC HD - Channel 275

Lifetime HD - Channel 276

History HD - Channel 297

My Life On Demand - Channel 1106

*Dec. 8, 2008:* Versus HD and Golf Channel HD becomes two separate channels. Versus HD goes to Channel 271 while Golf Channel HD remains on Channel 283

*Nov. 20, 2008: The following channels will be added:*


Sprout - Channel 184

Planet Green HD - Channel 262

CNN HD - Channel 269

NBA League Pass HD Channel (for NBA League Pass subscribers) - Channel 720

MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice HD Channel (for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice subscribers) - Channel 745

MGM HD - Channel 958 (replacing MOJO on HD Suite)


*Nov. 11, 2008:* The NBA League Pass Preview Channel (710) is changed to an NBA League Pass package channel.


I assume the 958 channel for MGM HD should be 291.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15069884
> 
> 
> Maybe a dumb question, but both you guys are BTV users... Maybe it is the software. Have you tried to play the recordings outside BTV with some other media player? Also, do your recordings play better if you record OTA rather than cable?
> 
> 
> Drew



BeyondTV is surely part of the problem in the sense that it isn't being very robust in trying to play the HD stream from a low strength QAM signal tuned by HDHR. VLC does a better job of playing the same stream, though it eventually failed and terminated due to some error, the stream was so bad.


But there is a signal strength problem independent of BTV or VLC. The HDHR management apps report the low signal strength for WNCN's new frequency (all the other clear QAM channels are fine for me). I'll have to double check it, but my TV's QAM tuner reported low signal strength for WNCN as well.


I forwarded the info I had to WNCN's operations guy and he responded to my e-mail pretty quickly. He's forwarded the info to TWC's engineers. He said they feed TWC via fiber and any systemic signal strength issue seen on the customer's end of the wire would be a TWC issue (presumably somewhere in the transition to copper leading to our homes?).


I haven't bothered hooking up my HDHR with OTA to see how well it does since I know it'll be pretty bad since I have only rabbit ears, lots of trees and hills between my house and the transmitter. Hopefully things might get better in February if OTA transmitter power cranks up???


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15072458
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I forwarded the info I had to WNCN's operations guy and he responded to my e-mail pretty quickly. He's forwarded the info to TWC's engineers. He said they feed TWC via fiber and any systemic signal strength issue seen on the customer's end of the wire would be a TWC issue (presumably somewhere in the transition to copper leading to our homes?).
> 
> ...



Wow, tonight the signal strength for WNCN is great and BeyondTV's displaying the WNCN HD stream just fine.


So whatever it was, it seems WNCN got TWC on the case and they fixed something as far as I can tell.


How are others receiving WNCN HD on their QAM tuners now?


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15075455
> 
> 
> Wow, tonight the signal strength for WNCN is great and BeyondTV's displaying the WNCN HD stream just fine.
> 
> 
> So whatever it was, it seems WNCN got TWC on the case and they fixed something as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> How are others receiving WNCN HD on their QAM tuners now?



I'm seeing signal strength at 92%, which is the same as the other channels that I get. So, no problems over here.


----------



## Gastric

I've been watching local HD over the QAM tuner, and media streaming to my XBOX Media Center to my LCD TV for a little over a year. It works fine. But I'm finally tiring of watching live HD TV to get true HD quality, or XBOX Media Center which can upconvert non-HD content but it really looks poor when compared to true HD over QAM. The only reason I'm even remotely satisfied with watching TV like this is it's basically free with Road Runner. So the $0 cost to watch all that TV is a big selling point for changing nothing.


But, I'm ready to explore my options for watching more HD channels in actual unaltered HD format (read: no more XBOX Media Center) and am hoping to solict you for some suggestions. I'm mostly happy with the major channel HD offerings though I do watch some HBO series (via XBOX Media Center) and would like Food in HD and some kids channels like Noggin. If going satellite I would miss the local PBS channels though I don't really watch them that much.


I see a variety of users using PC QAM tuners and streaming, though I'd need to replace my XBOX since it can't play raw HD. I'd be just as happy paying some low price for satellite HD as long as it had a DVR. It's certainly a lot less work than streaming from my PC to the TV. I'm least likely to pay Time Warner for cable as it seems to have the least HD offerings at the highest prices and I can't bundle with my Road Runner due to my particular Business Class account to my house which means like $70/mo for HDTV+DVR which is simply ridiculous.


Thoughts?


----------



## pen15nv

Is anybody else getting the blue (you didn't pay for this channel) screen when trying to watch the FSN Texas v Kansas game on 291?


----------



## dgmayor

yeah looks like they forgot to flip the switch today.


----------



## jnv11

According to Time Warner Cable's channel change information page , NBC Weather Plus will shut down on December 31, 2008. It turns out that NBC Universal bought out The Weather Channel, so the two weather networks now are redundant. Will that lead to better picture quality on WNCN-HD?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/15076803
> 
> 
> I'm seeing signal strength at 92%, which is the same as the other channels that I get. So, no problems over here.



Just wondering...do you know if you had you been getting 92% (or better) throughout the time since they changed the QAM frequency for WNCN (a couple of weeks ago)?


Also, the ability for BeyondTV to play back WNCN HD is hosed again. All the other local HD channels play back fine. So I still have an issue that I didn't have until after they moved the channel, but now I have no clue where the problem lay.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/15077264
> 
> 
> ... But I'm finally tiring of watching live HD TV to get true HD quality, or XBOX Media Center which can upconvert non-HD content but it really looks poor when compared to true HD over QAM. ...
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Unless TWC does something sane like offering HD equivalents of Standard service channels, like Food HD as you mentioned, on clear QAM, your choices are pretty limited to STB+DVR based (i.e. more expensive unless you get a super discounted bundle package) services whether from cable or satellite.


I suppose something like the Hauppauge HD-PVR that can record from HD component output sources can help avoid monthly DVR fees (but not HD STB fees) and offer you more storage and place shifting flexbility, but I guess you still need something to replace your Xbox MC??


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gastric* /forum/post/15077264
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Dish ViP722 + Dish TurboHD Gold, Silver or Bronze. TWC can't even come close on price.


(Personally I'm too cheap even for that, and I have a Mac, so I went with an EyeTV + HD Home Run, + Apple TV + Netflix.)


j.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/15078396
> 
> 
> Is anybody else getting the blue (you didn't pay for this channel) screen when trying to watch the FSN Texas v Kansas game on 291?



I went to the TCW online support chat (since the phone wait time was 20 mins) and their oh so helpful support technician said, our records show you don't subscribe to that channel. I tried explaining that they use 291 for FSN-HD programing and that it usually opens up for everyone. The tech said, I am not aware of this issue. You need to call your local office.


Very helpful. I miss Directv.


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15080784
> 
> 
> According to Time Warner Cable's channel change information page , NBC Weather Plus will shut down on December 31, 2008. It turns out that NBC Universal bought out The Weather Channel, so the two weather networks now are redundant. Will that lead to better picture quality on WNCN-HD?



The plan, I believe, is to replace it with Universal Sports, which NBC also owns. I'd prefer to just have a higher quality NBC feed, or to have an NBC feed that doesn't constantly reset my 8300HDC the past few months (once the tuning adapter is out, hello TiVo HD). You can see details here:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/14...versal-sports/


----------



## thess

Couple of things:


@vidiot1985--Heya, glad to see I'm not the only BTV user around here. You had my hopes up, upthread, about WNCN, and I turned it on only to see I still have no audio (then I read your subsequent messages). (The stream will play in BTV for me, but only with the NVIDIA purevideo decoder, and I get no audio.) As I think you've noted, it plays with the HDHR tester/VLC, but I didn't let it run long enough to see a possible error.


I could give it a shot with OTA on my channelmaster, but I'd un-cabled everything a while back and so this may require more motivation than I have right now.







I think I have a radio shack signal amplifier somewhere; I wonder if this is worth a try.


Second question, for anyone, regarding the new TWC HD channels (BIO HD etc):


Are these channels actually working?


For both Bio HD and DSC HD, I get the following splash screen that is clearly being generated by the STB (it's the same screen as "you don't get this, please call ### to order it):


DISCOVERY HD is currently unavailable

Please try again later


I do have a HD STB from TW, I get other HD channels with no problem. I haven't tried the remaining new channels because I can't remember what they are and these are the only two I'm really interested in. (Being what I'm guessing is possibly the sole female in this thread, my interest in the sports channels is nil.







)


I've rebooted the box.


I don't care quite enough yet to sit on hold, but thought I'd see if anyone had any thoughts.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15083312
> 
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> 
> @vidiot1985--Heya, glad to see I'm not the only BTV user around here. You had my hopes up, upthread, about WNCN, and I turned it on only to see I still have no audio (then I read your subsequent messages). (The stream will play in BTV for me, but only with the NVIDIA purevideo decoder, and I get no audio.) As I think you've noted, it plays with the HDHR tester/VLC, but I didn't let it run long enough to see a possible error.
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I have ATI video, so the NVIDIA decoder probably won't work for me . I noticed BTV doing funky things with the audio recently on some channels, including WUNC, with it selecting the SAP audio. Have you tried using the little Tools icon when you're getting no audio and switching to the "next audio stream" in BTV?


Back onto WNCN on TWC, I'm getting weak signal again today, even worse than before. Now it's at like 62% signal strength according to my HDHR.


I checked on my TV's QAM tuner (in a different room on a different cable run) as well and it jumps between 50% and a bit more than the 75% mark, but only for WNCN among the major locals.


According to my HDHR, I'm getting weak signal on clear QAM channels 102 (WNCN, 62% now), 105 (NWS14 and WAUG, 84% now), and 106 (WUVC, WGNSAT, 90% now). Channels above and below those are coming in pretty strong though (95+%).


I've forwarded my info to the WNCN operations guy again and hope he can get TWC engineers on the case to look at WNCN's TWC signal woes, unless it really is somehow on my end (don't see how if I was getting 93% strength on WNCN yesterday).


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15083938
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have ATI video, so the NVIDIA decoder probably won't work for me . I noticed BTV doing funky things with the audio recently on some channels, including WUNC, with it selecting the SAP audio. Have you tried using the little Tools icon when you're getting no audio and switching to the "next audio stream" in BTV?



Wow, that worked. I'm actually watching QAM NBC for the first time in almost two weeks.


I'm not familiar with that 'next audio stream' option--I wonder what the implication will be for recordings? It seems like that option only appears in live tv, so will I still end up with unplayable recordings?


...well, tried a test, seems like recordings from the channel won't play back.


Sigh.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15081962
> 
> 
> Just wondering...do you know if you had you been getting 92% (or better) throughout the time since they changed the QAM frequency for WNCN (a couple of weeks ago)?
> 
> 
> Also, the ability for BeyondTV to play back WNCN HD is hosed again. All the other local HD channels play back fine. So I still have an issue that I didn't have until after they moved the channel, but now I have no clue where the problem lay.



Unfortunately, I'm not sure what the actual signal strength was before this, but after the QAM channel change. I do know that we haven't had any playback issues after I rescanned for channels.


Just checked again, and signal strength is still at 92% and signal quality is at 96%.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/15085036
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just checked again, and signal strength is still at 92% and signal quality is at 96%.



"Unfortunately", my WNCN digital signal strength is up again, 98% this morning .


I don't know if my Live Chat support session with TWC yesterday prompted them to do something (in addition to wanting to send a technician to my house to see what was wrong with my setup) or if this is something that just varies for some unknown reason or if TWC was sending the WRAL signal stronger during their football game, at WNCN's expense, then when WNCN's football game came on, they boosted the power on WNCN (and left it there?) or some other weird conspiracy.


It'd be cool if the TV service had a status page like their RoadRunner service for known outages/problems (not that that page is comprehensive or definitive).


----------



## HDMe2

FYI, for the first time in many weeks we had 5.1 surround for the Sunday Night Football game!


I also noted that the picture quality seemed better to me than in weeks past.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15090081
> 
> 
> FYI, for the first time in many weeks we had 5.1 surround for the Sunday Night Football game!
> 
> 
> I also noted that the picture quality seemed better to me than in weeks past.



Currently watching Heroes (not quite sure why I'm still watching this, but that's a different thread all together) and no 5.1.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15092920
> 
> 
> Currently watching Heroes (not quite sure why I'm still watching this, but that's a different thread all together) and no 5.1.



looks like something blew out during Chuck. The show was HD and 5.1 for the first half hour then the video went down and it was just showing a green screen and audio, dropped to SD for a few seconds and when the HD came back the 5.1 was gone.


Something tells me that NBC17ENG is being kept quite busy these past few weeks.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15094502
> 
> 
> looks like something blew out during Chuck. The show was HD and 5.1 for the first half hour then the video went down and it was just showing a green screen and audio, dropped to SD for a few seconds and when the HD came back the 5.1 was gone.
> 
> 
> Something tells me that NBC17ENG is being kept quite busy these past few weeks.



I'm betting he has been busy! I thought maybe they finally had it fixed with the Sunday night experience... but I too saw back to 2.0 for Heroes (I don't watch Chuck) last night.


----------



## SingleBbl

Thanks to all who posted "heads up" about the TWC basic cable channel changes a couple of weeks ago. I was out of the country for 3 weeks and came back to very little DTV working. A channel scan fixed everything.


Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15071227
> 
> 
> From the TWC Channel Change page:
> 
> *Dec. 31, 2008:* NBC Weather Plus (Channel 219) and Elections '08 On Demand (Channel 1103) will no longer be available.
> 
> *Dec. 18, 2008: The following channels will be added:*
> 
> 
> Animal Planet HD - Channel 261
> 
> ABC Family HD - Channel 263
> 
> Disney Channel HD - Channel 264
> 
> Fox Sports Carolinas HD - Channel 272
> 
> ESPNEWS HD - Channel 274
> 
> TLC HD - Channel 275
> 
> Lifetime HD - Channel 276
> 
> History HD - Channel 297
> 
> My Life On Demand - Channel 1106
> 
> *Dec. 8, 2008:* Versus HD and Golf Channel HD becomes two separate channels. Versus HD goes to Channel 271 while Golf Channel HD remains on Channel 283
> 
> *Nov. 20, 2008: The following channels will be added:*
> 
> 
> Sprout - Channel 184
> 
> Planet Green HD - Channel 262
> 
> CNN HD - Channel 269
> 
> NBA League Pass HD Channel (for NBA League Pass subscribers) - Channel 720
> 
> MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice HD Channel (for MLB Extra Innings and NHL Center Ice subscribers) - Channel 745
> 
> MGM HD - Channel 958 (replacing MOJO on HD Suite)
> 
> 
> *Nov. 11, 2008:* The NBA League Pass Preview Channel (710) is changed to an NBA League Pass package channel.
> 
> 
> I assume the 958 channel for MGM HD should be 291.



Looks like all the HD channels TWC is adding over the couple of weeks are going to be SDV channels except for MGM HD according to the following from their website:

*The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:


Discovery Channel HD Channel 260; Speed HD Channel 273; ESPNU HD Channel 288; and Channel BIO HD Channel 296, Planet Green HD Channel 262 ; CNN HD Channel 269; NBA League Pass HD Channel 720; MLB Extra Innings HD/NHL Center Ice HD Channel 745, Disney Channel HD channel 264; History HD Channel 297; Animal Planet HD Channel 261; ABC Family HD Channel 263; Lifetime HD Channel 276; ESPN News HD Channel 274; TLC HD Channel 275; Fox Sports Carolina HD Channel 272.*


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15099504
> 
> 
> Looks like all the HD channels TWC is adding over the couple of weeks are going to be SDV channels except for MGM HD according to the following from their website:
> 
> *The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:
> 
> 
> Discovery Channel HD Channel 260; Speed HD Channel 273; ESPNU HD Channel 288; and Channel BIO HD Channel 296, Planet Green HD Channel 262 ; CNN HD Channel 269; NBA League Pass HD Channel 720; MLB Extra Innings HD/NHL Center Ice HD Channel 745, Disney Channel HD channel 264; History HD Channel 297; Animal Planet HD Channel 261; ABC Family HD Channel 263; Lifetime HD Channel 276; ESPN News HD Channel 274; TLC HD Channel 275; Fox Sports Carolina HD Channel 272.*




Salt in the wound.....










Hopefully tuning adapter will appear in December. I still have my 8300 as SDV insurance.. but I hate that thing.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15099667
> 
> 
> Salt in the wound.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully tuning adapter will appear in December. I still have my 8300 as SDV insurance.. but I hate that thing.



When it comes to TWC anything they say is about as reliable as horoscopes in National Enquirer. Especially when it comes to the almost mythical tuning adapter. Engadget had a test of the Moto box back in May and said they would be shipping in July. TWC made an announcement they would be dropping this year back in October.


November is half way gone. So this could fall under another empty promise from TWC. And considering the havoc they've created with Navigator the tuning adapter sounds like a whole other potential mess. Would they really want the tech support hassle by releasing a potentially problematic piece of hardware so close to the holidays now?


----------



## dgmayor

Watching House on Fox HD via TWC.. no 5.1. That's two stations now...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15097265
> 
> 
> I'm betting he has been busy! I thought maybe they finally had it fixed with the Sunday night experience... but I too saw back to 2.0 for Heroes (I don't watch Chuck) last night.




It looks like it could be a NBC issue. I found this on the Wilmington, NC thread from the Chief Engineer for the NBC station there. If you want to read the whole thing go here. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...254668&page=55 

*Audio is another thing with many similar frustrations. We have lip sync, popping, and drop outs when it becomes corrupt or mismatched to video. We have had so many issues from many sources including NBC network that I have had to temporary bypass the 5.1 surround sound to stabilize the audio for the 98% or our viewers that are not using it. This has drastically reduced many of the issues. We will introduce surround sound after NBC completes the conversion to all new satellite receive equipment and we have had a chance to stabilize our transmitter site and new local HD news control room.


Please be patient with us. The digital transition has set us back 20 or more years in equipment stability and reliability. I have only scratched the surface on the vast number of issues and problems we are working through right now. We still don't have much of the test equipment or expertise to fix every problem quickly but I can assure you we will improve over time just like when color television was introduced or when TV first came on the air.*


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15094502
> 
> 
> looks like something blew out during Chuck. The show was HD and 5.1 for the first half hour then the video went down and it was just showing a green screen and audio, dropped to SD for a few seconds and when the HD came back the 5.1 was gone.
> 
> 
> Something tells me that NBC17ENG is being kept quite busy these past few weeks.



The technical performance of NBC 17 is abyssmal. It has been since I moved to Raleigh six years ago. It was abyssmal when NBC owned it. It's been abyssmal since Media General has owned it.


They keep asking on the air to "tell us how we're doing". I guess management does not own TV sets, or they'd be embarrassed to ask...


What do they want us to say ??? "We just love your blurry SD newscast???" "We just love the digital studdering, the audio problems, our favorite shows in letterbox SD, 2.1 sound, or a colon cleansing informercial replacing the first few minutes of "Meet the Press".


At least I haven't seen any ads for Birmingham, Al auto dealers since Media General took over.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15100831
> 
> 
> Watching House on Fox HD via TWC.. no 5.1. That's two stations now...



Turns out this time it was my HD DVR. Went into audio settings and switched it from DD to PCM and back to DD and 5.1 came back.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15101137
> 
> 
> Turns out this time it was my HD DVR. Went into audio settings and switched it from DD to PCM and back to DD and 5.1 came back.



Glad you figured it out. I was just going to FYI that I watched OTA and House was 5.1 all the way... so either it would be a Time Warner issue or your receiver, which you already figured out in the meantime.


----------



## Scooper

Is anyone who receives WLFL-DT (22.1) OTA getting anything ? OTA analog and DBS appear to be OK


----------



## vidiot1985

Looks like WNCN's HD clear QAM channel on TWC is working for me with BeyondTV 4.9 again (previously only their SD channel was playing back normally). Let's hope it lasts...


EDIT: and of course it lasted all of about five minutes










back to square one with WNCN HD on TWC not playing back on BTV.


----------



## shpitz

ABC over QAM is garbage, freezing/stuttering all the time, audio is fine (5.1) but video is stuttering/freezing. Anyone else?


----------



## thess

Haha vidiot, I just did the same thing as last time: read the first sentence of your message, excitedly turned on WNCN, saw the same behavior, and then came back to see the second half of your message.







Quit toying with my emotions!


shipitz, I'm watching a clear QAM recording of a ABC-HD from weds night, it seems fine.


On another topic: can anyone actually tune *260 DSC HD* (Discovery HD)? I continue to get the *"DISCOVERY HD is not available right now, please try again later"* splash screen. I continue to be too lazy to sit on hold to find out what's up.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15116411
> 
> 
> On another topic: can anyone actually tune *260 DSC HD* (Discovery HD)? I continue to get the *"DISCOVERY HD is not available right now, please try again later"* splash screen. I continue to be too lazy to sit on hold to find out what's up.



I'm getting the same message.


Jim


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15116411
> 
> 
> Haha vidiot, I just did the same thing as last time: read the first sentence of your message, excitedly turned on WNCN, saw the same behavior, and then came back to see the second half of your message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit toying with my emotions!
> 
> 
> shipitz, I'm watching a clear QAM recording of a ABC-HD from weds night, it seems fine.
> 
> 
> On another topic: can anyone actually tune *260 DSC HD* (Discovery HD)? I continue to get the *"DISCOVERY HD is not available right now, please try again later"* splash screen. I continue to be too lazy to sit on hold to find out what's up.



This happened to all of the SDV channels at my end. My guess is that SDV became misconfigured when channels were added today.


Please call technical support about this. If two or more people call in the same area call in the same problem, their trouble tickets can be combined to allow the technical support representative to declare a global outage, which could send someone to the head end to fix this SDV misconfiguration. I have already called TWC technical support, so I am waiting for another call to alert TWC that there is something wrong at the head end.


By the way, try to play any show from the video on demand before you call TWC technical support. Successfully playing one of these will provide you proof that your box can talk to the head end, eliminating one possible trouble spot for the technical support crew to have to sort trhough in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15116411
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic: can anyone actually tune *260 DSC HD* (Discovery HD)? I continue to get the *"DISCOVERY HD is not available right now, please try again later"* splash screen. I continue to be too lazy to sit on hold to find out what's up.



Coming in fine here in Durham. I've had problems with the SDV channels a couple of times over the past couple of weeks and I have had to unplug the box and go through a cold boot to get them to work. Might as well do that before you call TW since that will be the first thing they tell you to do.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15101137
> 
> 
> Turns out this time it was my HD DVR. Went into audio settings and switched it from DD to PCM and back to DD and 5.1 came back.



dgmayor,


Thanks for the tip. My box has been doing this for months now and I've been doing a cold reboot. This way is much easier and much faster. Thanks again!


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15116411
> 
> 
> Haha vidiot, I just did the same thing as last time: read the first sentence of your message, excitedly turned on WNCN, saw the same behavior, and then came back to see the second half of your message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit toying with my emotions!
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about that!


Fortunately, I filed a bug with the BeyondTV beta, they sent me a pointer to another pre-release build and now I can watch WNCN HD from TWC normally.


So hopefully this problem is nailed down once and for all.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15101718
> 
> 
> Is anyone who receives WLFL-DT (22.1) OTA getting anything ? OTA analog and DBS appear to be OK



I can't speak to the other day when you originally asked because I only watch WLFL on Thursdays for Smallville... but I can say tonight 22.1 OTA has been having lots of problems. I finally gave up as it was doing something really screwy that was locking up my OTA decoder because it was constantly dropping the PID channel identifier then redetecting it then dropping in a loop that made it near impossible to tune to another channel and 22.1 was not watchable.


----------



## StinDaWg

Got the new channels today.. keep em coming! Kind of sad to see Mojo go because I liked watching the Howard tv recap show on Friday nights.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15116867
> 
> 
> Coming in fine here in Durham. I've had problems with the SDV channels a couple of times over the past couple of weeks and I have had to unplug the box and go through a cold boot to get them to work. Might as well do that before you call TW since that will be the first thing they tell you to do.



Thanks for the heads up. I've powered off/on the box, but I'm not sure I've done a 'cold boot', can you remind me if that's something different?


I've never been able to tune these channels since they were added.


vidiot, do you happen to know what build # is working for you? I'm in the beta program as well.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15109536
> 
> 
> ABC over QAM is garbage, freezing/stuttering all the time, audio is fine (5.1) but video is stuttering/freezing. Anyone else?



What kind of receiver? An early SageTV 6.4 beta had problems with ABC11 for me. About 1/2 the recordings would have a screwed up timeline, leading to freezing/stuttering when playing them back. This same bug did not affect any other channels, so perhaps ABC is doing something weird here. Upgrading to the final 6.4.x SageTV fixed the problem for me.


I've heard that VideoReDo would fix the timeline on the buggy recordings, but I never bothered because they played OK in an old version of mplayer I had laying around.


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15119019
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I've powered off/on the box, but I'm not sure I've done a 'cold boot', can you remind me if that's something different?
> 
> 
> I've never been able to tune these channels since they were added.
> 
> 
> vidiot, do you happen to know what build # is working for you? I'm in the beta program as well.



A cold boot is where the box boots from either a power failure or being unplugged.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15119019
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I've powered off/on the box, but I'm not sure I've done a 'cold boot', can you remind me if that's something different?
> 
> 
> I've never been able to tune these channels since they were added.



A cold boot is unplugging the power from the box and then plugging it back in and waiting for the box to go through it's 5 minute start up. Just turning it off and back on won't have the same effect.


----------



## abward

Wahoo!!! U-verse coming to Cary! Maybe.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/21...rse-in-cary-nc


----------



## StinDaWg

Doesn't U-Verse have worse picture quality and lower bitrate than either cable or satellite?


----------



## thess

Update:


After cold boot (thanks folks) I'm getting the latest HD offerings.


vidiot, I found what I assume was your beta ticket, and downloaded the build they offered you, and I finally have NBC back (with audio). Thanks for taking the time to report that, nice service from SnapStream there.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/15120353
> 
> 
> Wahoo!!! U-verse coming to Cary! Maybe.
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/21...rse-in-cary-nc



They were running fiber down High House about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15109536
> 
> 
> ABC over QAM is garbage, freezing/stuttering all the time, audio is fine (5.1) but video is stuttering/freezing. Anyone else?



I have the same exact problem. It's horrible. They better get this fixed before Lost starts in January or I'll be pissed.


----------



## sooke

Is anyone getting CNN HD in North Raleigh from TWC?


I see it in the guide on 269, but when I change to that channel I get message saying not available yet.


Tried a cold reboot, no luck. Trying to figure out if it truly is not available yet or if my box has a problem.


Thanks...


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15135149
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting CNN HD in North Raleigh from TWC?
> 
> 
> I see it in the guide on 269, but when I change to that channel I get message saying not available yet.
> 
> 
> Tried a cold reboot, no luck. Trying to figure out if it truly is not available yet or if my box has a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I'm in Cary and I get it with no problems...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15135149
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting CNN HD in North Raleigh from TWC?
> 
> 
> I see it in the guide on 269, but when I change to that channel I get message saying not available yet.
> 
> 
> Tried a cold reboot, no luck. Trying to figure out if it truly is not available yet or if my box has a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks...




Hmmm... I get 'CNN HD is currently unavailable. Please try again later.'


I keep pressing A to try again... but no joy.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15135149
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting CNN HD in North Raleigh from TWC?
> 
> 
> I see it in the guide on 269, but when I change to that channel I get message saying not available yet.
> 
> 
> Tried a cold reboot, no luck. Trying to figure out if it truly is not available yet or if my box has a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Are you able to tune to any of the other SDV channels like Discovery Channel HD (260), Planet Green HD (262), Speed HD (273), or Biography HD (296)?


If so, too many other users are tuned to other SDV channels. You just are unlucky.


If you can only tune one of them or none at all, this looks like your head end was screwed up.


Also, try rebooting. On Thursday, SDV was totally messed up. A reboot on Friday night forced the box to reload the SDV carousel, allowing it to use SDV.


Either way, call TWC Technical support. Maybe they might fix whatever is causing the problem (either too many users are tuned to different SDV channels or there is a head end misconfiguration).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15135283
> 
> 
> Are you able to tune to any of the other SDV channels like Discovery Channel HD (260), Planet Green HD (262), Speed HD (273), or Biography HD (296)?
> 
> 
> If so, too many other users are tuned to other SDV channels. You just are unlucky.
> 
> 
> If you can only tune one of them or none at all, this looks like your head end was screwed up.
> 
> 
> Also, try rebooting. On Thursday, SDV was totally messed up. A reboot on Friday night forced the box to reload the SDV carousel, allowing it to use SDV.
> 
> 
> Either way, call TWC Technical support. Maybe they might fix whatever is causing the problem (either too many users are tuned to different SDV channels or there is a head end misconfiguration).



I can tune all the SDV cannels..... EXCEPT CNN HD. Ill reboot it and see what happens.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15135322
> 
> 
> I can tune all the SDV cannels..... EXCEPT CNN HD. Ill reboot it and see what happens.



Same here.


----------



## Blu-ray J

I live off Glenwood and I can get all my channels except CNN HD


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15135322
> 
> 
> I can tune all the SDV cannels..... EXCEPT CNN HD. Ill reboot it and see what happens.



Reboot made no difference.... All HD works except CNN HD.


----------



## VisionOn

CNN HD is fine here.


While flipping I also landed on the Community Channel at 265. Looks like somebody is using an AV screensaver.


----------



## Tim Terrific

I haven't been able to tune into CNN HD ever since it was supposed to have been added on Thursday. I have 2 HD DVR boxes (8300HD and 8300HDC) and neither of them can tune into 269 so it's not my box(es). I can get all of the other channels except CNN HD. I had a service tech come out yesterday and he couldn't find anything wrong. Customer service is a joke as there is no way to escalate the problem or contact anyone higher up who might be able to help with this SDV debacle. I'm glad it's not just me but when will we get some resolution to this issue? Grrrrr









*Update*: As of Monday morning, I am finally able to tune into CNN HD on both of my boxes (ODN and MDN) so obviously it had nothing to do with my boxes!


----------



## bobbis

Every time i've gone to CNN HD they have SD looking junk on with graphic filler down both sides. Maybe it's just my timing. Oh well.


----------



## sooke

Hi scsi and others with CNN HD problem,


Please call in your trouble with CNN HD. Maybe if enough of us complain about it they'll realize they need to get it fixed.


I called it in about 20 minutes ago. They couldn't figure out what the problem was. They rebooted my box, service person put me on hold twice to talk to other folks. She said there's no record of a problem from anyone else (which is wrong since Tim Terrific actually had truck roll).


Thanks,


Sooke


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15135283
> 
> 
> ... too many other users are tuned to other SDV channels...



... so I can't also watch?


Ummm, if that's true, SDV will truly suck.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15135910
> 
> 
> ... so I can't also watch?
> 
> 
> Ummm, if that's true, SDV will truly suck.



I had thought that when I read about SDV implementations in other markets that the plan was to make channels that were lightly viewed SDV channels.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/15137322
> 
> 
> I had thought that when I read about SDV implementations in other markets that the plan was to make channels that were lightly viewed SDV channels.



That would be the case if TWC were not so desperately starving for bandwidth and falling way behind in HD channel numbers. SDV was supposed to be the answer to all cable's woes but if the infrastructure is already stressed as it is then just flipping a switch for SDV and then upping the channel count isn't going to make everything better. TWC need to do more with their network.


They probably didn't want to add these channels until the digital switch but market forces are probably tipping their hand.


----------



## scsiraid




VisionOn said:


> That would be the case if TWC were not so desperately starving for bandwidth and falling way behind in HD channel numbers. SDV was supposed to be the answer to all cable's woes but if the infrastructure is already stressed as it is then just flipping a switch for SDV and then upping the channel count isn't going to make everything better. TWC need to do more with their network.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> True.. and so far they havent freed up any bandwidth by moving stuff from linear to SDV. Once they do that... I would expect their bandwidth situation to improve.
> 
> 
> However, the CNN HD issue is unlikely to be due to bandwith starvation. Its still not working this morning. My guess would be that a few nodes are misconfigured.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Now instead of just a black screen I get a, "CNN HD is currently unavailable Please try again later" notice.


----------



## jnv11

Even I can't watch CNN HD now. I have called it in to TWC support.


----------



## dslate69

CNN-HD is working fine here, has been since it was added.

Of course I'm on DISH and it was added back in April.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15140588
> 
> 
> Even I can't watch CNN HD now. I have called it in to TWC support.



TWC Engineering is aware of it and working it.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15141693
> 
> 
> CNN-HD is working fine here, has been since it was added.
> 
> Of course I'm on DISH and it was added back in April.




LOL... Funny Guy...


----------



## scsiraid

Try CNN HD now.... Should be fixed....


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15142342
> 
> 
> Try CNN HD now.... Should be fixed....



CNN HD is still broken here.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Still down for me as well.


----------



## BigDawgQC

I'm in Cary and I've had no problems getting it since it was added.


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15142897
> 
> 
> Still down for me as well.



Rectified by at least 9pm yesterday. Probably earlier but thats when I checked.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigDawgQC* /forum/post/15144280
> 
> 
> I'm in Cary and I've had no problems getting it since it was added.



Same here.


----------



## sooke

CNN HD started working for me Monday night sometime.


----------



## jnv11

CNN HD is now fixed at my house as of Tuesday.


----------



## VisionOn

My turn. No CNN HD here. Or Speed HD. Or Planet Green HD ... basically it's an SDV massacre.


Ah TWC, your "advanced fiber network" never succeeds to amaze me.


----------



## VisionOn

and look at that. After 15 years (?) the rest of the market is finally getting Bravo.



> Quote:
> Dec. 31, 2008: NBC Weather Plus (Channel 219) and Elections '08 On Demand (Channel 1103) will no longer be available.
> 
> 
> Bravo will be added to these Standard Cable lineups:
> 
> 
> * Cary, Chapel Hill, Durham, Garner/Selma, Goldsboro, Henderson, Raleigh: Channel 72 (replacing Inspiration/EWTN*)
> 
> * Lumberton: Channel 22 (replacing Inspiration*)
> 
> * Fayetteville/Southern Pines: Channel 53


----------



## posg

WHY does UNC not deliver the main UNC-TV feed to Time Warner in HD ???? In case the rest of you don't know, the programming on TWC channel 200 is available in HD OTA on 4.1. I switch to OTA to see The News Hour, Frontline, Nova, etc in HD. I'd ***** to UNC, but I'm not a "member" and I can't stand any more guilt trips.......(or afford to pay for any more TV)


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15168340
> 
> 
> and look at that. After 15 years (?) the rest of the market is finally getting Bravo.



I'm sure Bravo in NC was a "pawn" in the Universal NBC/Time Warner negotiations. Since TWC seems to be rolling out HD channels simultaneously across the NC region, it would be difficult to maintain that strategy if all channels are not carried in all areas.


I never understood why Bravo was not available in much of NC. I sent an email to TWC accussing them of being "homophobic" in not carrying Bravo in NC, and actually got a reply that religious programming was more consistant with the area's deomgraphic. How many Benny Hinn channels do we need??? I counted seven channels that carry Benny Hinn.


Anyway, Bravo is a fairly top shelf network with many high profile Emmy nominated programs.


Given that, I think Emmy needs a new category: "Excellence in Televangelism". Just Kidding.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15168324
> 
> 
> My turn. No CNN HD here. Or Speed HD. Or Planet Green HD ... basically it's an SDV massacre.
> 
> 
> Ah TWC, your "advanced fiber network" never succeeds to amaze me.



What is this, SDV Whac-A-Mole?










Seriously, have you rebooted, and if that does not work, have you phoned it in? Sometimes they fix the problem, but you need to reboot the box to force it to reload the repaired SDV carousel after the problem has been fixed.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15170896
> 
> 
> I never understood why Bravo was not available in much of NC.



Way way back (as in years) in this thread I asked the same question and someone knew. If I recall Carrboro had a different cableco at one point who carried Bravo. When TWC took over they had to follow the same carriage agreement.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15171234
> 
> 
> What is this, SDV Whac-A-Mole?



It's back again now.


With the current state of SDV this seems like it's going to be a recurring and randomly striking new "feature" that we are probably going to have to get used to.


----------



## Tim Terrific




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15170807
> 
> 
> WHY does UNC not deliver the main UNC-TV feed to Time Warner in HD ???? In case the rest of you don't know, the programming on TWC channel 200 is available in HD OTA on 4.1. I switch to OTA to see The News Hour, Frontline, Nova, etc in HD. I'd ***** to UNC, but I'm not a "member" and I can't stand any more guilt trips.......(or afford to pay for any more TV)



I've been in contact with both UNC-TV and Time-Warner and the problem lies with Time-Warner (not surprisingly). UNC-TV has been supplying TWC with a direct fiber feed of their channels (including UNC-TV) since September. UNC-TV has been broadcasting in HD since then as well so the HD transmission was no longer limited to between 8 and 11 pm. I have contacted TWC with this info and they are currently investigating it and I'm supposed to be contacted by someone in engineering to explain why channel 200 is not being shown in HD. I'm not holding my breath though based on past experience. Every time I talk to one of the CSR's, they tell me that UNC TV is available in HD on channel 201, completely missing the entire issue...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Terrific* /forum/post/15171923
> 
> 
> I've been in contact with both UNC-TV and Time-Warner and the problem lies with Time-Warner (not surprisingly). UNC-TV has been supplying TWC with a direct fiber feed of their channels (including UNC-TV) since September. UNC-TV has been broadcasting in HD since then as well so the HD transmission was no longer limited to between 8 and 11 pm. I have contacted TWC with this info and they are currently investigating it and I'm supposed to be contacted by someone in engineering to explain why channel 200 is not being shown in HD. I'm not holding my breath though based on past experience. Every time I talk to one of the CSR's, they tell me that UNC TV is available in HD on channel 201, completely missing the entire issue...



Well, they would need more QAM bandwidth than they currently have allocated to have two HD's and 3 SD's. Its possible there may be fiber bandwidth limits too.... although they could get 200 from 4-1 OTA and get around that.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Terrific* /forum/post/15171923
> 
> 
> I've been in contact with both UNC-TV and Time-Warner and the problem lies with Time-Warner (not surprisingly). UNC-TV has been supplying TWC with a direct fiber feed of their channels (including UNC-TV) since September. UNC-TV has been broadcasting in HD since then as well so the HD transmission was no longer limited to between 8 and 11 pm. I have contacted TWC with this info and they are currently investigating it and I'm supposed to be contacted by someone in engineering to explain why channel 200 is not being shown in HD. I'm not holding my breath though based on past experience. Every time I talk to one of the CSR's, they tell me that UNC TV is available in HD on channel 201, completely missing the entire issue...



I fault both parties. UNC must realize that over half of their viewers will only ever see what Time Warner dishes out. Actually, the UNC-HD cable only channel needs to be "retired". I'm not surprised the Time Warner CSR's don't have a clue.


It seems like for awhile, UNC was simulcasting UNC-TV and UNC-HD between 8-11 so it didn't really matter that much. But they don't seem to be doing that anymore, so I wish they would just get it straight.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15172417
> 
> 
> I fault both parties. UNC must realize that over half of their viewers will only ever see what Time Warner dishes out. Actually, the UNC-HD cable only channel needs to be "retired".



Yes and no.. One of the problems with the HD OTA version of WUNC is that they do stupid things with it, like show kids shows/cartoons all day that don't need to be in HD -- I have a 2.5 year old, and trust me, he doesn't care if Curious George is in HD. Meanwhile, cable UNC-HD is showing stuff that does look better in HD (travel shows, cooking shows, etc). I think what they ought to do is just use UNC-KD for the kids shows, and put more visually appealing programming from the UNC-HD cable channel on the HD broadcast channel. FWIW I'm a "producers circle member" and have complained about this to them. When I talked to them, I got the impression that there were major programming changes coming soon.


I think one reason for the stupid use of the HD-OTA version of WUNC is that it is the only channel that analog viewers, and basic cable subscribers see. So they've got to have the kids shows, etc, wasting bandwidth on it, since that is the only channel that analog viewers can see. After Feb 2009, the OTA analog viewers will be gone, but what happens to the "must carry" rules? Does TWC have to provide all 3 OTA WUNC stations in analog form to basic cable subscribers? Or is providing them as unscrambled QAM good enough?


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15173615
> 
> 
> Yes and no.. One of the problems with the HD OTA version of WUNC is that they do stupid things with it, like show kids shows/cartoons all day that don't need to be in HD -- I have a 2.5 year old, and trust me, he doesn't care if Curious George is in HD.



I pray for a day when our children only know about SD programming from reading about it on the web or in (e)books!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15173615
> 
> 
> Yes and no.. One of the problems with the HD OTA version of WUNC is that they do stupid things with it, like show kids shows/cartoons all day that don't need to be in HD -- I have a 2.5 year old, and trust me, he doesn't care if Curious George is in HD. Meanwhile, cable UNC-HD is showing stuff that does look better in HD (travel shows, cooking shows, etc). I think what they ought to do is just use UNC-KD for the kids shows, and put more visually appealing programming from the UNC-HD cable channel on the HD broadcast channel. FWIW I'm a "producers circle member" and have complained about this to them. When I talked to them, I got the impression that there were major programming changes coming soon.
> 
> 
> I think one reason for the stupid use of the HD-OTA version of WUNC is that it is the only channel that analog viewers, and basic cable subscribers see. So they've got to have the kids shows, etc, wasting bandwidth on it, since that is the only channel that analog viewers can see. After Feb 2009, the OTA analog viewers will be gone, but what happens to the "must carry" rules? Does TWC have to provide all 3 OTA WUNC stations in analog form to basic cable subscribers? Or is providing them as unscrambled QAM good enough?
> 
> 
> Drew



The parent channel, 4.1, should be primarily an outlet for current PBS network product, be it for children or adults, SD or HD. Specialty side car channels can show archival genre programming. The HD specialty channel is fine, but it should not compromise delivery of the primary programming service in HD, which is what has happened.


As far as the must carry rules go, one would hope that there is no requirement for worthless programmers to be able to wedge their way onto an analog cable channel by leasing a subchannel on a broadcast channel. I think analog carriage of the legacy parent channel and digital pass thru of the digital signal with all it's baggage is all that should be required. Effective 2012, the analog piece goes away anyway.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15174151
> 
> 
> I pray for a day when our children only know about SD programming from reading about it on the web or in (e)books!



I personally want my future kids (I hope) to see SD programming like Mr Rogers and Looney Toons.










- Trip


----------



## sooke

So, now that I (and others) have complained enough to get the CNN HD channel working on TWC, is there actually anything shot in HD on this channel?


And what was the deal with TNT HD last night? They had a _big_ advertisement bug for some show called the Librarian on screen during Lord of the Rings for the _entire_ battle in the mines of Moria.


Sorry, just crabby today.


Sooke


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15174727
> 
> 
> So, now that I (and others) have complained enough to get the CNN HD channel working on TWC, is there actually anything shot in HD on this channel?
> 
> 
> And what was the deal with TNT HD last night? They had a _big_ advertisement bug for some show called the Librarian on screen during Lord of the Rings for the _entire_ battle in the mines of Moria.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just crabby today.
> 
> 
> Sooke



Yes, CNN's Special Investigations Unit programs and their CNN Heroes programs are shot in HD.


----------



## dgmayor

I don't understand why ESPN2 SD has the FL/FSU game but ESPN2 HD is an ESPNews Simulcast. Good thing my father was here and found the game in SD or I'd have never even known. I never look at the SD channels...especially if the HD was one thing, why would I expect the SD would be any different?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15176290
> 
> 
> I don't understand why ESPN2 SD has the FL/FSU game but ESPN2 HD is an ESPNews Simulcast. Good thing my father was here and found the game in SD or I'd have never even known. I never look at the SD channels...especially if the HD was one thing, why would I expect the SD would be any different?



I found the reason:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/s...veragemaps2008 


This link will become invalid soon, so read quickly. This is ESPN's faut!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15176845
> 
> 
> I found the reason:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/s...veragemaps2008
> 
> 
> This link will become invalid soon, so read quickly. This is ESPN's faut!



Other than the maps and the statement that you have to tune into the SD station in our area to see the game as the HD is blacked out, I don't actually see a _reason_.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15178156
> 
> 
> Other than the maps and the statement that you have to tune into the SD station in our area to see the game as the HD is blacked out, I don't actually see a _reason_.




Thankfully this is the last major college football weekend of the year and the last time I will have to explain this problem this year. Hopefully ABC/ESPN will fix the limitation before next season.


The problem is with the ESPN/ABC reverse mirror. The game,while being produced in HD, was not being shown in HD on ESPN2. It was shown in HD on ABC but only if it was your regional game. Our regional ABC game was Maryland/BC. ESPN2 can only send one HD broadcast at a time and they chose the Maryland/BC game to be their HD game at 3:30.(Why I have no idea as it would seem more people would be interested in FL/FSU) So if you were in an area that got FL/FSU on ABC, Maryland/BC would be in HD on ESPN2. Those of us in the area that got the Maryland/BC as our ABC game were stuck with an SD game on ESPN2 and ESPN News on ESPN2 HD.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15178439
> 
> 
> Thankfully this is the last major college football weekend of the year and the last time I will have to explain this problem this year. Hopefully ABC/ESPN will fix the limitation before next season.
> 
> 
> The problem is with the ESPN/ABC reverse mirror. The game,while being produced in HD, was not being shown in HD on ESPN2. It was shown in HD on ABC but only if it was your regional game. Our regional ABC game was Maryland/BC. ESPN2 can only send one HD broadcast at a time and they chose the Maryland/BC game to be their HD game at 3:30.(Why I have no idea as it would seem more people would be interested in FL/FSU) So if you were in an area that got FL/FSU on ABC, Maryland/BC would be in HD on ESPN2. Those of us in the area that got the Maryland/BC as our ABC game were stuck with an SD game on ESPN2 and ESPN News on ESPN2 HD.




I assume we had Maryland/BC here because we're considered in the broadcast area for Maryland, same way we're in the blackout region for the Orioles even though we don't receive MASN.


I guess I'm just surprised to hear that ESPN has such a limitation. With all the games they broadcast in HD, and with all the HD stations they have, I guess I just don't understand this limitation.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15180001
> 
> 
> I assume we had Maryland/BC here because we're considered in the broadcast area for Maryland, same way we're in the blackout region for the Orioles even though we don't receive MASN.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just surprised to hear that ESPN has such a limitation. With all the games they broadcast in HD, and with all the HD stations they have, I guess I just don't understand this limitation.



What is even harder to understand is that ABC only has the ability to send 2 HD feeds at a time(usually the east and west coast prime time feeds). So on a Saturday afternoon when ABC is showing 3 games at 3:30 only 2 of them are shown in HD. Fox and CBS had to overcome this limitation for their NFL coverage and for CBS to be able to show all the NCAA Men's bball tournament in HD. And while ESPN and all it's channels show a ton of games, they only do regional games on Saturdays. The only other time they would be showing multiple feeds would be in March during the NCAA women's tournament. So I'm sure that something that they only do for 8-10 days a year isn't a priority to fix.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15174175
> 
> 
> The parent channel, 4.1, should be primarily an outlet for current PBS network product, be it for children or adults, SD or HD. Specialty side car channels can show archival genre programming. The HD specialty channel is fine, but it should not compromise delivery of the primary programming service in HD, which is what has happened.



The problem is that they are wasting over 8 hours of bandwidth per day on kids shows, 95% of which are 4:3 SD upconverted to 1080i. I'd much rather they showed that on just the SD "KIDS" channel, and ran the content from the cable HD-only channel during the day. Like I said before, my kid doesn't care that Curious George or Sesame Street is in HD, so I record the SD versions from the Kids' channel to save space.


The ideal solution is what they were doing before -- changing the lineup between primetime and non-primetime (or better, between HD content and non-HD content). According to the engineer I talked to when I called to complain a month or two ago, they had problems with a lot of smaller cable companies not being able to handle an automatic lineup change and that was the reason they switched to what they have now.


Drew


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15182091
> 
> 
> According to the engineer I talked to when I called to complain a month or two ago, they had problems with a lot of smaller cable companies not being able to handle an automatic lineup change and that was the reason they switched to what they have now.



Yup. Here in Rocky Mount, when UNC turned on the HD channel at 8pm each night, there was no audio on the channel for 3-5 minutes after the change. Plus, I assume the constant creation and deletion of the HD channel would play havoc with DirecTV and Dish Network trying to carry the channel as well. While DirecTV isn't carrying UNC-HD yet, I could imagine a situation where something went wrong and the HD channel on DirecTV would be showing the OTA "UNC HD will return at 8pm" instead of normal programming.


Also, please don't forget that those of us out in the sticks don't get the UNC HD channel that is fed to Time Warner. All we can get on cable is the UNC OTA signals.


----------



## pen15nv

Where is the UNC game in high def? It's not on 291


(TWC, Raleigh)


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/15183584
> 
> 
> Where is the UNC game in high def? It's not on 291
> 
> 
> (TWC, Raleigh)



Wow.


It appears that since Time Warner has announced the addition of FSN Carolinas HD (launches on Dec 18 on 262 I believe), they aren't showing any more FSN games in HD until then.


All along we've been getting the FSN-HD games on 291, but instead of continuing this *up until* the launch of 262, they're just not going to show them at all until then.


God I miss Directv


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15182091
> 
> 
> The problem is that they are wasting over 8 hours of bandwidth per day on kids shows, 95% of which are 4:3 SD upconverted to 1080i. I'd much rather they showed that on just the SD "KIDS" channel, and ran the content from the cable HD-only channel during the day. Like I said before, my kid doesn't care that Curious George or Sesame Street is in HD, so I record the SD versions from the Kids' channel to save space.
> 
> 
> The ideal solution is what they were doing before -- changing the lineup between primetime and non-primetime (or better, between HD content and non-HD content). According to the engineer I talked to when I called to complain a month or two ago, they had problems with a lot of smaller cable companies not being able to handle an automatic lineup change and that was the reason they switched to what they have now.
> 
> 
> Drew



It still seems ridiculous that the News Hour and Frontline are in SD while the umpteeth million reruns of Organic Farmer and The Wonders of North Dakota are in HD.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15178439
> 
> 
> ESPN2 can only send one HD broadcast at a time and they chose the Maryland/BC game to be their HD game at 3:30.(Why I have no idea as it would seem more people would be interested in FL/FSU)



Because most of the country got Florida/FSU on ABC...by putting UMD/BC on ESPN2HD, most of the country got both games in HD...we just happened to be in the area where UMD/BC was on ABC, so we were stuck with one game in SD.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/15184103
> 
> 
> Because most of the country got Florida/FSU on ABC...by putting UMD/BC on ESPN2HD, most of the country got both games in HD...we just happened to be in the area where UMD/BC was on ABC, so we were stuck with one game in SD.



yeah, but the easy answer to this problem (especially when there are only 2 games) would be to show FL vs FSU on ABC nationally, and BC vs Maryland on ESPN2 nationally


----------



## jspENC

I found NBC 17 HD finally over the weekend on QAM channel 102.2. I could not find FOX 50, or ABC 11 HD... Cable sux. This was in Fayetteville, but I think it is the same crap for the Raleigh area as well. If anyone can point me to where 50 HD and 11 HD are that would be appreciated! TV was a Sony.


----------



## Lee L

The ESPN issue got even crazier when the BC game went long and the blacked out the Tennessee Kentucky game also that was to follow it also. At least they ran the early part of that game on ESPN Classic in SD.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15183895
> 
> 
> It still seems ridiculous that the News Hour and Frontline are in SD while the umpteeth million reruns of Organic Farmer and The Wonders of North Dakota are in HD.



They're in HD for me OTA. Get an antenna










But I'd rather see the Organic Farmer and the Wonders of North Dakota in HD than 4:3 cartoons.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15182123
> 
> 
> Yup. Here in Rocky Mount, when UNC turned on the HD channel at 8pm each night, there was no audio on the channel for 3-5 minutes after the change.



This was probably one of the cable companies they were talking about, and the variable delay was probably how long it took before somebody reset their equipment. Did things get better in the last week when they started running both an audio and a video trickle stream, rather than just the video trickle stream?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15182123
> 
> 
> Plus, I assume the constant creation and deletion of the HD channel would play havoc with DirecTV and Dish Network trying to carry the channel as well.



Wow.. If a freeware open source PVR application (MythTV) and a small business based PVR application (SageTV) could handle the lineup changes OK, you'd certainly think that multi-million (billion?) dollar satellite companies could handle the lineup changes.


Drew


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15168340
> 
> 
> and look at that. After 15 years (?) the rest of the market is finally getting Bravo.



Holy crap, after three years in the Triangle area (after growing up in Florida), I had resigned myself to never seeing Bravo again. Which sucks, since they have the West Wing syndication among other things. Good news.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15188254
> 
> 
> Did things get better in the last week when they started running both an audio and a video trickle stream, rather than just the video trickle stream?



It didn't really get any better until UNCTV went HD 24/7. I don't think anyone reset the equipment each night. I think the equipment the cable system used to pick up UNC just was dumb about looking for audio. You could almost run a stopwatch while watching cable. After a specified number of minutes, the audio would suddenly appear. Was like that for several years. I hated it because the audio would appear until the sponsors of Nova were read off. So, I'd miss the entire intro as to what they were covering each night.


-Matt


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15119034
> 
> 
> What kind of receiver? An early SageTV 6.4 beta had problems with ABC11 for me. About 1/2 the recordings would have a screwed up timeline, leading to freezing/stuttering when playing them back. This same bug did not affect any other channels, so perhaps ABC is doing something weird here. Upgrading to the final 6.4.x SageTV fixed the problem for me.
> 
> 
> I've heard that VideoReDo would fix the timeline on the buggy recordings, but I never bothered because they played OK in an old version of mplayer I had laying around.
> 
> 
> Drew



With my Vizio, no external receiver/tuner involved. It also happened using an antenna OTA so something was not right with the stream cause most of the time the HD channel is working fine.


----------



## texas_nightowl

So, is UNC HD 4.2 (at least, that's the channel my TV gives it) missing for anyone else? I don't think I pressed any wrong buttons, but right now I do not have channel 4.2. And if I go to my channel setup (Panasonic Plasma) 4.2 is not listed as available in the manual channel setup either! 4.1 and 4.3 are listed but 4.2 is missing.


FWIW, TWC - Basic only (no digital subscription)


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/15199900
> 
> 
> So, is UNC HD 4.2 (at least, that's the channel my TV gives it) missing for anyone else? I don't think I pressed any wrong buttons, but right now I do not have channel 4.2. And if I go to my channel setup (Panasonic Plasma) 4.2 is not listed as available in the manual channel setup either! 4.1 and 4.3 are listed but 4.2 is missing.
> 
> 
> FWIW, TWC - Basic only (no digital subscription)



I just checked and 4.2 is fine over QAM. I also do not have digital sub, just plain basic.


Did you try to rescan?


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15200031
> 
> 
> I just checked and 4.2 is fine over QAM. I also do not have digital sub, just plain basic.
> 
> 
> Did you try to rescan?



I haven't yet, but guess I'm about too...


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/15199900
> 
> 
> So, is UNC HD 4.2 (at least, that's the channel my TV gives it) missing for anyone else? I don't think I pressed any wrong buttons, but right now I do not have channel 4.2. And if I go to my channel setup (Panasonic Plasma) 4.2 is not listed as available in the manual channel setup either! 4.1 and 4.3 are listed but 4.2 is missing.
> 
> 
> FWIW, TWC - Basic only (no digital subscription)



Not sure how exactly to answer your question since UNC 4.2 is no longer their HD channel. As of a couple of months ago they dropped two subchannels and now have only 4.1-4.3, with 4.1 being their HD channel OTA.


If you never re-scanned after those changes, perhaps that is causing some confusion to your TV locking on now?


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15200031
> 
> 
> I just checked and 4.2 is fine over QAM.



I wonder when this HD channel on TWC QAM will get dropped. Programming is mostly junk featurettes with regular PBS HD programs showing as SD on 4.1. It seems TWC must consider QAM viewers second class.


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15198099
> 
> 
> With my Vizio, no external receiver/tuner involved. It also happened using an antenna OTA so something was not right with the stream cause most of the time the HD channel is working fine.



I have the same TV and the same problem with ABC11. And it only seems to happen with prime time HD programming between 8-11. NBC and WRAL look great, ABC11 is the only channel with the problem. Someone needs to look into it because their prime time HD programming looks like garbage and it will especially make a lot of viewers upset when Lost starts back in January.


----------



## tarheelone

The placeholder for Fox Sports Carolinas HD is up on channel 272 on TWC. Sounds like Time Warner got a lot of complaints this weekend about the Carolina game not being shown in HD due to the lack of Mojo. I wonder if they will use this channel to show HD games until the channel is officially added Dec 18th or if they are going to go ahead and add it early. Also, Time Warner finally has a carriage agreement with NBC Universal to carry USA HD and Sci Fi HD and has started rolling it out to different systems. Hopefully we will see it sooner than later.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15212240
> 
> 
> The placeholder for Fox Sports Carolinas HD is up on channel 272 on TWC. Sounds like Time Warner got a lot of complaints this weekend about the Carolina game not being shown in HD due to the lack of Mojo. I wonder if they will use this channel to show HD games until the channel is officially added Dec 18th or if they are going to go ahead and add it early. Also, Time Warner finally has a carriage agreement with NBC Universal to carry USA HD and Sci Fi HD and has started rolling it out to different systems. Hopefully we will see it sooner than later.



The college game they had on last night was on the HD channel. I flipped by it real quick so didn't verify if it was actually in HD or not, but it was there.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15209104
> 
> 
> I wonder when this HD channel on TWC QAM will get dropped. Programming is mostly junk featurettes with regular PBS HD programs showing as SD on 4.1. It seems TWC must consider QAM viewers second class.



Most PBS HD content from 4-1 is shown eventually on UNC-HD, just at different times/days. What shows are you missing? The only major thing missing from UNC-HD seems to be the Newshour. And the "Festival" begathon junk, but I consider that a feature and not a bug.


Drew


PS: You can search http://www.unctv.org/whatson/ for a particular show..


----------



## Lee L

I have been very frustrated over the years with the schedule changes during the begathon. I can;t rememebr one series of This Old House where my DVR did not screw up in the last 8 or 9 years and miss one or 2 episodes due to unnanounced schedule changes. You would think that since they take donations instead of running commercials that they might have some sympathy for DVR owners since being able to watch the shows I want when I want can only have a positive effect on their bottom line, since I would imagine that people would be more likely to donate then..


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15212240
> 
> 
> The placeholder for Fox Sports Carolinas HD is up on channel 272 on TWC. Sounds like Time Warner got a lot of complaints this weekend about the Carolina game not being shown in HD due to the lack of Mojo. I wonder if they will use this channel to show HD games until the channel is officially added Dec 18th or if they are going to go ahead and add it early. Also, Time Warner finally has a carriage agreement with NBC Universal to carry USA HD and Sci Fi HD and has started rolling it out to different systems. Hopefully we will see it sooner than later.



Well here's my answer:

*Dec. 3, 2008: Fox Sports Carolinas HD is launched on Channel 272. Please note that Fox Sports Carolinas HD isn't a full-time HD channel. When there is not an HD sporting event airing, the channel will have color bars displayed and the guide will read Sign Off. All HD programming appears in the on-screen as scheduled.*


Also I emailed a couple of people at Time Warner and they said right now the plan is to add USA HD here in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/15213182
> 
> 
> The college game they had on last night was on the HD channel. I flipped by it real quick so didn't verify if it was actually in HD or not, but it was there.



Whenever it is actually transmitting a game, it is in HD, but since my monitor only can receive and understand 480i, 480p, and 1080i, I have not bothered to check to see if this channel is 1080i or 720p. When there is nothing, it just shows the SMPTE color bars 480i, which is a great opportunity for those who know how to use these bars in order to calibrate their television. Be sure to tune in after the program starts, or you might be watching the program in 480i if you are using HDMI or allow the box to switch resolutions on the fly because Navigator does not switch resolutions unless it is changing the channel or while the user is setting up resolution choices.


----------



## jnv11

I just found out that Fox Sports Net Carolina HD is 720p.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15220928
> 
> 
> I just found out that Fox Sports Net Carolina HD is 720p.



Thats actually a good thing.... 720p is better for fast motion.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15222679
> 
> 
> Thats actually a good thing.... 720p is better for fast motion.



So say some...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15222846
> 
> 
> So say some...



ESPN says so too.....

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...ory?id=1614556


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15222932
> 
> 
> ESPN says so too.....
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvl...ory?id=1614556



Sure they do...they are owned by Disney/ABC. If you truly believe that, come to my house and watch some football or hockey. I guarantee when you leave, you won't think so anymore. CBS presentation of sports is FAR above any presentation on ESPN/ABC family of networks or Fox.


NFL games are probably the best example. Switch from CBS to Fox then back to CBS...on the midfield camera you go from clear to blurry to clear.


I'm serious about the invitation...you are welcome to come see for yourself.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15223395
> 
> 
> Sure they do...they are owned by Disney/ABC. If you truly believe that, come to my house and watch some football or hockey. I guarantee when you leave, you won't think so anymore. CBS presentation of sports is FAR above any presentation on ESPN/ABC family of networks or Fox.
> 
> 
> NFL games are probably the best example. Switch from CBS to Fox then back to CBS...on the midfield camera you go from clear to blurry to clear.
> 
> 
> I'm serious about the invitation...you are welcome to come see for yourself.



I think that this is because of these things:

I have read that most TV networks send a high bit rate video for stations to recompress to broadcast rates without too much damage. I think that Fox sends a broadcast-rate stream that is meant to be sent straight to the antenna without modification except to insert a local logo. That also could explain why WRAZ must drop down to SD in order to overlay weather information.
WRAL recently installed a new farm of MPEG-2 encoders vastly improving compression quality.

When I typed "fox hd bitrate" into Google, I found out that some other forum here stated that FOX sends only a 14.6Mbps feed to local affiliates to be passed straight through, NBC sends a 24Mbps feed to local affiliates that must be recompressed or rate shaped, ABC sends a 40Mbps feed that must be recompressed, and CBS sends a 45Mbps feed that must be recompressed. If this is true, then it makes some sense why Fox HD is really Fox HD Lite (Blame Fox, not WRAZ!), why WNCN has trouble outputting good HD unless one of its two subchannels has been shut down like during the Olympics, and why WTVD and WRAL are picture quality rivals depending on the source material. However, due to the multiple levels of compression and recompression in the broadcast business, nothing network broadcasters do can beat the cable networks for picture quality.


Due to the way lossy compression is, better source material always results in better output for any given bitrate unless no compression is necessary. Fox really shafts its stations in the picture quality department in exchange for lower local affiliate costs. CBS and ABC provides lots of data to play around with and recompress, so it is easy to get good results unless the recompressor was designed by morons or the local station has a moron in either management or engineering. NBC makes the job tough on its local affiliates with such a low bitrate that its stations need to hopefully buy the right HD encoder to get decent PQ and a decent number of subchannels. The wrong choice will penalize NBC stations more than other stations due to the low bitrate. The upcoming shutdown of NBC Weather Plus hopefully will improve the local NBC situation here. It is obvious that WNCN needs to do something like upgrading or replacing its encoder or encoders, but the recession might make finding money for this task possibly impossible; or it could drop its SD channel now until NBC Weather Plus shuts down, and then either use the full 19.4Mbps for the HD subchannel or relaunch NBC SD once NBC Weather Plus shuts down.


Possibly Fox HD Lite will become Fox HD when the upgrade mentioned on this website goes through, because the capability for local weather emergency overlays looks like it might require sending local affiliates a high bitrate stream to be recompressed down to a broadcast bitrate.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15225690
> 
> 
> I think that this is because of these things:
> 
> I have read that most TV networks send a high bit rate video for stations to recompress to broadcast rates without too much damage. I think that Fox sends a broadcast-rate stream that is meant to be sent straight to the antenna without modification except to insert a local logo. That also could explain why WRAZ must drop down to SD in order to overlay weather information.
> WRAL recently installed a new farm of MPEG-2 encoders vastly improving compression quality.
> 
> When I typed "fox hd bitrate" into Google, I found out that some other forum here stated that FOX sends only a 14.6Mbps feed to local affiliates to be passed straight through, NBC sends a 24Mbps feed to local affiliates that must be recompressed or rate shaped, ABC sends a 40Mbps feed that must be recompressed, and CBS sends a 45Mbps feed that must be recompressed. If this is true, then it makes some sense why Fox HD is really Fox HD Lite (Blame Fox, not WRAZ!), why WNCN has trouble outputting good HD unless one of its two subchannels has been shut down like during the Olympics, and why WTVD and WRAL are picture quality rivals depending on the source material. However, due to the multiple levels of compression and recompression in the broadcast business, nothing network broadcasters do can beat the cable networks for picture quality.
> 
> 
> Due to the way lossy compression is, better source material always results in better output for any given bitrate unless no compression is necessary. Fox really shafts its stations in the picture quality department in exchange for lower local affiliate costs. CBS and ABC provides lots of data to play around with and recompress, so it is easy to get good results unless the recompressor was designed by morons or the local station has a moron in either management or engineering. NBC makes the job tough on its local affiliates with such a low bitrate that its stations need to hopefully buy the right HD encoder to get decent PQ and a decent number of subchannels. The wrong choice will penalize NBC stations more than other stations due to the low bitrate. The upcoming shutdown of NBC Weather Plus hopefully will improve the local NBC situation here. It is obvious that WNCN needs to do something like upgrading or replacing its encoder or encoders, but the recession might make finding money for this task possibly impossible; or it could drop its SD channel now until NBC Weather Plus shuts down, and then either use the full 19.4Mbps for the HD subchannel or relaunch NBC SD once NBC Weather Plus shuts down.
> 
> 
> Possibly Fox HD Lite will become Fox HD when the upgrade mentioned on this website goes through, because the capability for local weather emergency overlays looks like it might require sending local affiliates a high bitrate stream to be recompressed down to a broadcast bitrate.



It may look better in theory, but it does not look better in practice...I've had HD for quite some time and there has never been a time I have seen 720p look better than 1080i. Even in the early days of broadcast prior to bitstarving, 720p never looked better than 1080i. I can read it all day long, but my eyes tell me a different story.


----------



## Trip in VA

Alright, let me try and straighten out some of the misinformation in here.


CBS, ABC, CW, and My Network TV all use MPEG-2 at some high bitrate to get the HD to the stations. The stations must then recompress the signal to fit in their stream.


NBC uses MPEG-4, I don't know the details about bitrate but I know it's lower than it used to be because MPEG-4 is so much more efficient. This must also be decompressed and recompressed into MPEG-2 for transmission.


Don't ask me what PBS is doing, I don't quite understand their system. Currently it is similar to the CBS/ABC/CW/MyNet but they're moving to some new thing I haven't read up on.


Fox is different. Fox pre-compresses the signal in Los Angeles or wherever it is, then sends the signal over the satellite. At the station, only a bug can be overlaid by the Fox splicer--*the stations cannot tamper with the bitrate on the signal*. Fox uses a top of the line encoder with a variable bitrate (leaving enough spare bandwidth for one SD subchannel) and then transmits that on exactly the way it will be transmitted OTA. In this sense, the picture will be cleaner because it doesn't go through that additional decompress/recompress that the other networks all have to do. The new splicer will continue this tradition, only with the addition of the ability to do crawls. The splicer, as its name implies "splices in" whatever needs to be overlaid on the picture, without decompressing the MPEG-2.


All other things being equal, Fox should, in theory, have the best picture quality of any network OTA that is running an SD subchannel. I'm talking about macroblocking, mind you, and not about 720p vs 1080i.


Now as for 720p vs 1080i, I imagine that 1080i looks sharper due to more lines. The drawback is that since it's interlaced, motion takes a bit of a hit. Similarly, 720p is better at high motion, but has fewer lines of resolution. We can argue til the end of time which is superior, it's really a matter of opinion.


I hope this helps somewhat.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Ok Trip - it SOUNDS pretty good - until you see that WRAZ is in fact running 2 SD subchannels (one is RTN, the other WRAL's Weather Channel). SO, I'd guess that Capital Broadcasting IS doing something with the Fox network stream to add the additional subchannel. OR they are squeezing both of their subchannels into the same bandwidth that other stations are putting ONE subchannel in. Considering the programming they show, this isn't too hard to believe - the weather graphics will compress well, and we all know what is on RTN..


----------



## Trip in VA

I've watched the WRAZ-DT signal during network programming, and they are not tampering with the Fox signal (or weren't when I watched a few months back); they are in fact compressing the two subchannels into the space reserved for one. It works okay because of the static nature of the weather subchannel.


- Trip


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15226290
> 
> 
> It may look better in theory, but it does not look better in practice...I've had HD for quite some time and there has never been a time I have seen 720p look better than 1080i. Even in the early days of broadcast prior to bitstarving, 720p never looked better than 1080i. I can read it all day long, but my eyes tell me a different story.



I have seen some badly compressed 1080i high-action scenes like the flashing spotlights you sometimes see to glitz up a wrestling, boxing, or mixed martial arts setting between bouts which generate lots of MPEG-2 artifacts a few years ago. The lens flares that show up when the lights themselves are caught in the camera generate these artifacts when they flash. I have never seen the same effects cause the same problem in 720p. However, I think that the broadcast engineers figured out that flashing spotlights creates bad HDTV, so they no longer glitz up these matches by flashing spotlights but use other methods to glitz them up.


In my opinion, 720p is not as sharp, but is less prone to MPEG-2 artifacts that sometimes crop up in high-action scenes. 1080i is sharper but more prone to artifacts in high-action scenes.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15214089
> 
> 
> Most PBS HD content from 4-1 is shown eventually on UNC-HD, just at different times/days. What shows are you missing? The only major thing missing from UNC-HD seems to be the Newshour. And the "Festival" begathon junk, but I consider that a feature and not a bug.
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> 
> PS: You can search http://www.unctv.org/whatson/ for a particular show..



I checked for a period of 30 days to see when "The Royal Family at Work" would be on 4.2 and came up with a big fat zero. I've rarely seen regular PBS HD programs repeated on 4.2. I have occasionally seen them on that channel at the same time they have been on 4.1, but not recently.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15228371
> 
> 
> I checked for a period of 30 days to see when "The Royal Family at Work" would be on 4.2 and came up with a big fat zero. I've rarely seen regular PBS HD programs repeated on 4.2. I have occasionally seen them on that channel at the same time they have been on 4.1, but not recently.



You are correct. There is NOTHING new on UNC-HD anymore. You're only option to see REAL PBS programming in HD is to invest time and effort in an antenna................me neither.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15227705
> 
> 
> I have seen some badly compressed 1080i high-action scenes like the flashing spotlights you sometimes see to glitz up a wrestling, boxing, or mixed martial arts setting between bouts which generate lots of MPEG-2 artifacts a few years ago. The lens flares that show up when the lights themselves are caught in the camera generate these artifacts when they flash. I have never seen the same effects cause the same problem in 720p. However, I think that the broadcast engineers figured out that flashing spotlights creates bad HDTV, so they no longer glitz up these matches by flashing spotlights but use other methods to glitz them up.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, 720p is not as sharp, but is less prone to MPEG-2 artifacts that sometimes crop up in high-action scenes. 1080i is sharper but more prone to artifacts in high-action scenes.



I think the cameras have gotten much better on the capture end as well...A true test would be to take a Blu-Ray disc...watch with 720p, then 1080i...All things are then equal.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15231965
> 
> 
> I think the cameras have gotten much better on the capture end as well...A true test would be to take a Blu-Ray disc...watch with 720p, then 1080i...All things are then equal.



That test would not work at all, because the Blu-ray material on the disc is still the same format. The format, whether it be 1080i30, 1080p30, 1080p24, 720p60, 720p30, 720p24, etc... determines how difficult You would need two Blu-ray discs of the same event, one recorded in 1080i30 and one recorded in 720p60, to test. Converting after compression and stamping onto a Blu-ray disc does not make a true test.


----------



## bobbis

Boy, the Giant/Philly game looked like garbage today in HD....most all of the commercials looked worlds better.....they really popped. Game was washed out and colorless on my 1080p Sammy plasma. Steelers/Cowboys was a little better and Redskins/Ravens looks to be the best of the bunch. This is on TWC.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15229137
> 
> 
> You are correct. There is NOTHING new on UNC-HD anymore. You're only option to see REAL PBS programming in HD is to invest time and effort in an antenna................me neither.



There's not much new on OTA 4.1 either. As far as HD goes, it is hit or miss on 4.1 OTA. For example, the Celtic Women special was letterboxed upconverted SD. Eg, big black boarders around all sides on my 16:9 display.


But the Royal Family was in HD, and looked great. It is too bad you guys can't afford a postage stamp for the free WRAL antenna.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15226643
> 
> 
> Don't ask me what PBS is doing, I don't quite understand their system. Currently it is similar to the CBS/ABC/CW/MyNet but they're moving to some new thing I haven't read up on.



If you find out, let us know. HD on 4.1 looks like absolute garbage if there is any motion at all. Everything gets blurry, with motion trails behind it. This Old House is a good example of how bad it can look. It is *not* as simple as the bitrate, as my recordings from WUNC are now roughly the same size as my recordings from WRAL (6.7GB/hr), and WRAL always look great.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15226643
> 
> 
> CBS, ABC, CW, and My Network TV all use MPEG-2 at some high bitrate to get the HD to the stations. The stations must then recompress the signal to fit in their stream.
> 
> 
> NBC uses MPEG-4
> 
> - Trip



What do you know about the encoders that the various stations use? I've found that for "film" material (comedy, dramas, not live sports or news) in 1080i on WRAL and NBC17 will both confuse a lot of software playback devices, while our CW affiliate (22-1) will not. Eg, when playing back a recording from CBS or NBC, I'll see a message about the stream changing between interlaced and progressive every second or so:


demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

A: 23.6 V: 23.5 A-V: 0.039 ct: -0.262 683/674 24% 5% 1.2% 0 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 1.2% 0 0

A: 24.3 V: 24.3 A-V: 0.003 ct: -0.213 707/696 24% 5% 1.2% 0 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

A: 32.1 V: 32.0 A-V: 0.037 ct: -0.106 895/883 26% 4% 1.2% 0 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 1.2% 0 0

A: 33.9 V: 34.0 A-V: -0.005 ct: -0.052 953/938 27% 4% 1.2% 0 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.


Back when I used MythtTV, this used to drive it nuts. It would see the recordings as progressives and not do any deinterlacing at all, unless you forced it. Also, it would see hour long recordings as being 52:30 long, rather than 60:00. SageTV doesn't seem to have a problem with it, for which I'm thankful. But I'm still very curious what is going on.


I know you've got some MPEG analysis software. Can you tell me what CW 22 is doing differently from WRAL and NBC17? (besides using a full 19Mb/s )


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15243568
> 
> 
> If you find out, let us know. HD on 4.1 looks like absolute garbage if there is any motion at all. Everything gets blurry, with motion trails behind it. This Old House is a good example of how bad it can look. It is *not* as simple as the bitrate, as my recordings from WUNC are now roughly the same size as my recordings from WRAL (6.7GB/hr), and WRAL always look great.
> 
> 
> Drew



You think WUNC-DT looks bad? I challenge you to come watch my local PBS in Roanoke, if you can receive their horrible low-VHF signal. 9 Mbps is not an uncommon number for the HD feed, versus 13 Mbps for UNC. They're transmitting 2.6 Mbps worth of null packets for supposed "contractual reasons."


My guess would be that UNC's encoder is not as good as WRAL's. Given how much WRAL has spent on equipment over the years, this would not surprise me. If psockett is still around, maybe he can tell us how new WRAL's encoder is.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15243891
> 
> 
> What do you know about the encoders that the various stations use? I've found that for "film" material (comedy, dramas, not live sports or news) in 1080i on WRAL and NBC17 will both confuse a lot of software playback devices, while our CW affiliate (22-1) will not. Eg, when playing back a recording from CBS or NBC, I'll see a message about the stream changing between interlaced and progressive every second or so:
> 
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> A: 23.6 V: 23.5 A-V: 0.039 ct: -0.262 683/674 24% 5% 1.2% 0 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 1.2% 0 0
> 
> A: 24.3 V: 24.3 A-V: 0.003 ct: -0.213 707/696 24% 5% 1.2% 0 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> A: 32.1 V: 32.0 A-V: 0.037 ct: -0.106 895/883 26% 4% 1.2% 0 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> Warning! FPS changed 23.976 -> 29.970 (-5.994005) [4] 1.2% 0 0
> 
> A: 33.9 V: 34.0 A-V: -0.005 ct: -0.052 953/938 27% 4% 1.2% 0 0
> 
> demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.
> 
> 
> Back when I used MythtTV, this used to drive it nuts. It would see the recordings as progressives and not do any deinterlacing at all, unless you forced it. Also, it would see hour long recordings as being 52:30 long, rather than 60:00. SageTV doesn't seem to have a problem with it, for which I'm thankful. But I'm still very curious what is going on.
> 
> 
> I know you've got some MPEG analysis software. Can you tell me what CW 22 is doing differently from WRAL and NBC17? (besides using a full 19Mb/s )
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew



I don't have MPEG-2 analysis software, what I have is bitstream analysis software. It'll let me observe that the stream contains an MPEG-2 stream but not much on details.


What I've heard, though, is that some stations have enabled a "telecine" flag that I admittedly don't know much about. The discussion was in the Cincinnati thread where Nitewatchman (a member who probably knows more than I do) was having issues with one particular station and discovered that flag was enabled. That could be the problem with WNCN and WRAL.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15244315
> 
> 
> What I've heard, though, is that some stations have enabled a "telecine" flag that I admittedly don't know much about. The discussion was in the Cincinnati thread where Nitewatchman (a member who probably knows more than I do) was having issues with one particular station and discovered that flag was enabled. That could be the problem with WNCN and WRAL.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Yes, that sounds like it. The symptoms described there are what I see when trying to playback WRAL/WNCN on *nix software. The thread contains a helpful post from dr1394
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15080814 where xport is described. Unfortunately, it looks like xport expects a transport stream, and all I have are program streams, so I cannot check for certain.


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7

In case anyone else missed this:


Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes


Jan. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:


Cinemax East HD - Channel 433

Cinemax West HD - Channel 434

The Movie Channel HD - Channel 463

Starz HD - Channel 475


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15246647
> 
> 
> In case anyone else missed this:
> 
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Jan. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Cinemax East HD - Channel 433
> 
> Cinemax West HD - Channel 434
> 
> The Movie Channel HD - Channel 463
> 
> Starz HD - Channel 475



Woo hoo. About time. It's taken TWC 4 years to get some of those.


Pity then that TWC lost me as a movie channel subscriber to Netflix Blu-Ray while I was waiting. It's not as if my TWC DVR could hold any more HD channel recordings anyway. It's already at it's pitiful capacity with just network programming.


----------



## sooke

Just to add my 2 cents to the whole bitrate/format discussion...


I have always found FOX HD football inferior to all other HD football. "Other HD football" includes 1080i CBS and 720P ABC/ESPN. Further, my TV is 720P so that negates the higher resolution advantage of CBS.


I don't know the technical reasons behind it, but my eyes have always found FOX HD football to be more "SD like". I don't know how better to describe it... maybe "blurrier". It is not macroblocking. Motion doesn't seem to have anything to do with it either. Even essentially still pictures just look dull.


Oddly, I've only noticed this inferior quality with football. Maybe it has to do with the live-event cameras/processing? Or maybe because I can easily compare apples-to-apples, so to speak, with other stations. When I watch a show like House, it looks pretty good. But I can't compare House apples-to-apples.


In anycase, I don't think you can make conclusions about which format is better for sports (1080i or 720p) by comparing CBS and FOX in your living room. There's just too many other variables/signalpath differences involved.


FWIW, I get TWC.


----------



## bobbis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/15248776
> 
> 
> Just to add my 2 cents to the whole bitrate/format discussion...
> 
> 
> I have always found FOX HD football inferior to all other HD football. "Other HD football" includes 1080i CBS and 720P ABC/ESPN. Further, my TV is 720P so that negates the higher resolution advantage of CBS.
> 
> 
> I don't know the technical reasons behind it, but my eyes have always found FOX HD football to be more "SD like". I don't know how better to describe it... maybe "blurrier". It is not macroblocking. Motion doesn't seem to have anything to do with it either. Even essentially still pictures just look dull.
> 
> 
> Oddly, I've only noticed this inferior quality with football. Maybe it has to do with the live-event cameras/processing? Or maybe because I can easily compare apples-to-apples, so to speak, with other stations. When I watch a show like House, it looks pretty good. But I can't compare House apples-to-apples.
> 
> 
> In anycase, I don't think you can make conclusions about which format is better for sports (1080i or 720p) by comparing CBS and FOX in your living room. There's just too many other variables/signalpath differences involved.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I get TWC.



I agree. The Fox game looked bad. Washed out and soft.


----------



## HDMe2

Anybody having trouble with 5.1 OTA tonight?


It is bouncing back and forth signal level-wise, looks like it is losing PID info, and is causing my Dish receiver to lock-up if I try to tune to it. Oddly enough, the Dish version of WRALHD is just fine so I've been watching that instead. Am wondering if it is a channel 5 issue OTA with other receivers or if I have something fluky with my Dish receiver.


Last time I had this happen was a few weeks ago with WLFL 22.1... but I knew from others that 22.1 OTA was having some issues that night. Am curious if 5.1 is having the same issues tonight.


----------



## geoff2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15246647
> 
> 
> In case anyone else missed this:
> 
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Jan. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Cinemax East HD - Channel 433
> 
> Cinemax West HD - Channel 434
> 
> The Movie Channel HD - Channel 463
> 
> Starz HD - Channel 475



I received a TWC flyer in the mail today, and it already had these channels listed as "coming soon." Glad to know they're finally paying attention over there (at least as regards HD).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15259258
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble with 5.1 OTA tonight?
> 
> 
> It is bouncing back and forth signal level-wise, looks like it is losing PID info, and is causing my Dish receiver to lock-up if I try to tune to it. Oddly enough, the Dish version of WRALHD is just fine so I've been watching that instead. Am wondering if it is a channel 5 issue OTA with other receivers or if I have something fluky with my Dish receiver.
> 
> 
> Last time I had this happen was a few weeks ago with WLFL 22.1... but I knew from others that 22.1 OTA was having some issues that night. Am curious if 5.1 is having the same issues tonight.



Can't say - but WLFL 22.1 has been MIA at my house OTA for a couple of weeks now. Every so often I'll get just enough wiff to know it's still there, but it is basically gone for me right now. I HOPE they are just getting ready for Febuary.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15259374
> 
> 
> Can't say - but WLFL 22.1 has been MIA at my house OTA for a couple of weeks now. Every so often I'll get just enough wiff to know it's still there, but it is basically gone for me right now. I HOPE they are just getting ready for Febuary.



I figured you'd at least be around to notice... I honestly don't watch 22.1 except for Smallville so I haven't checked in there since the hiatus started... but I do spot-check, and it seems to be there lately.


I do notice lower than usual on 28.1 signal level... but I watch nothing there. I usually don't have problems with 5.1, but tonight was giving me the same fits that 22.1 was a few weeks back... and since they are on the same tower it got me to wondering like you if they are tweaking for the Feb switchover.


I'll be glad when that happens so we can take some of the "what ifs" out of the mix...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15259374
> 
> 
> Can't say - but WLFL 22.1 has been MIA at my house OTA for a couple of weeks now. Every so often I'll get just enough wiff to know it's still there, but it is basically gone for me right now. I HOPE they are just getting ready for Febuary.



22.1 is fine OTA for me. I've been recording the Jericho re-runs on Sunday nights for the last 2 weeks, and they've both been fine.. 8.5 GB each, and no glitches.



Drew


----------



## emailceloftis

Not sure of this is the right place for this but here goes...


I'm subscribe to TWC's standard (no HD or digital) cable package. I own a Philips DVDR3576H/37 - it has NTSC and ATSC tuners built into the unit. I used to get a few, local HD channels coming in from with standard TWC connection but that stopped some time in August '08 (I called TWC and they verified that they were no longer sending HD broadcasts of local channels with their standard cable signal). Anyway, I want to try to get HD channels OTA... so I hooked the rabbit ears to my Philips DVDR3576H/37 ant. in but was not able to receive any HD signals. From what I understand I should be able to pick up local HD broadcasts using basic rabbit ears but I'm having no luck. Does anyone have any tips for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15261727
> 
> 
> Not sure of this is the right place for this but here goes...
> 
> 
> I'm subscribe to TWC's standard (no HD or digital) cable package. I own a Philips DVDR3576H/37 - it has NTSC and ATSC tuners built into the unit. I used to get a few, local HD channels coming in from with standard TWC connection but that stopped some time in August '08 (I called TWC and they verified that they were no longer sending HD broadcasts of local channels with their standard cable signal). Anyway, I want to try to get HD channels OTA... so I hooked the rabbit ears to my Philips DVDR3576H/37 ant. in but was not able to receive any HD signals. From what I understand I should be able to pick up local HD broadcasts using basic rabbit ears but I'm having no luck. Does anyone have any tips for me? Thanks in advance.



The HD locals should still be available via QAM with any package. Have you tried a rescan?


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15261740
> 
> 
> ...Have you tried a rescan?



Yes, I did try a re-scan but still nothing. I did call TWC and they told me they removed the HD channels from their basic cable package - is that not true?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15261911
> 
> 
> Yes, I did try a re-scan but still nothing. I did call TWC and they told me they removed the HD channels from their basic cable package - is that not true?



I can't test it as I don't just have standar cable. Supposedly, all locals (HD or SD) should be in the clear on QAM. They might be in violation of the FCC rules. I'm not positive of that though.


----------



## tarheelone

I got an email from Time Warner today saying the latest version of Navigator will be deployed here next within the next week. Here is the email. Looks like the version that has been reported on the navigator forum with the new color scheme.

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION!


At Time Warner Cable, we value our relationship with our customers and strive to keep you informed.


As you are aware, this past year we introduced the Time Warner Cable Navigator, a new interactive on-screen guide for all Digital Cable customers. The guide is a platform for many exciting innovations and has allowed us to offer additional HD programming, Caller ID on TV for Digital Phone customers and more in the coming months.


You are scheduled to receive an enhancement to Navigator on one or more boxes in your home within the next week. The main enhancement you will notice is the improved color scheme. Below are examples of two screenshots.



The transition to the new color scheme will take about four to six weeks to complete, therefore if you have multiple cable boxes in your home, you may not see the new guide appear on all boxes at the same time. You are not required to be at home during the time the software upgrade takes place.


We value and appreciate having you as a Time Warner Cable customer. Please visit us at www.twcnc.com if you have any questions. We hope you enjoy this improvement.



Sincerely,

Time Warner Cable*


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15261988
> 
> 
> I can't test it as I don't just have standar cable. Supposedly, all locals (HD or SD) should be in the clear on QAM. They might be in violation of the FCC rules. I'm not positive of that though.



Thanks for the quick replies...


When you say "...on QAM" are you referring to OTA or my cable signal? (I thought QAM was just a way to encode the signal, agnostic of how it is delivered)


My question is really how can I get OTA HD channels - your comments lead me to question if the ATSC turner in my unit is functioning properly...


Can anyone out there check to see if they are getting HD channels from their standard TWC package?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15262071
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies...
> 
> 
> When you say "...on QAM" are you referring to OTA or my cable signal? (I thought QAM was just a way to encode the signal, agnostic of how it is delivered)
> 
> 
> My question is really how can I get OTA HD channels - your comments lead me to question if the ATSC turner in my unit is functioning properly...
> 
> 
> Can anyone out there check to see if they are getting HD channels from their standard TWC package?



Its not agnostic of how its delivered. Cable uses QAM encoding for digital content. OTA uses ATSC encoding for digital content. There isnt any ATSC coming from TWC. When you get local OTA's from TWC... you will getting QAM.


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15262120
> 
> 
> Its not agnostic of how its delivered. Cable uses QAM encoding for digital content. OTA uses ATSC encoding for digital content. There isnt any ATSC coming from TWC. When you get local OTA's from TWC... you will getting QAM.



Ok, thanks for setting that out for me (newbie).


So can someone verify if TWC is sending HD signals with their standand QAM signal? if that is the case then I'm not sure why I would not being getting the local HD channels or even how to test my unit...


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15262197
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for setting that out for me (newbie).
> 
> 
> So can someone verify if TWC is sending HD signals with their standand QAM signal? if that is the case then I'm not sure why I would not being getting the local HD channels or even how to test my unit...



QAM is working fine, no need for an antenna as it comes straight from the wall. ATSC is coming from the air and therefore an antenna is needed. It all depends on the quality of the tuner and the antenna, if you received it in the past then I don't see why you can't receive today, maybe your hardware is at fault...


I have basic cable and receive all SD channels and HD QAM straight from the wall to my tv.


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/15262366
> 
> 
> QAM is working fine, no need for an antenna as it comes straight from the wall. ATSC is coming from the air and therefore an antenna is needed. It all depends on the quality of the tuner and the antenna, if you received it in the past then I don't see why you can't receive today, maybe your hardware is at fault...
> 
> 
> I have basic cable and receive all SD channels and HD QAM straight from the wall to my tv.



Ok - looks like my hardware may be a problem - thanks for the info.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15261911
> 
> 
> Yes, I did try a re-scan but still nothing. I did call TWC and they told me they removed the HD channels from their basic cable package - is that not true?



It may be a case of terminology, or a case of customer disservice.


Basic != Standard cable, though they're often used interchangeably.


I have Standard cable and get the local digital channels, including the HD ones, in addition to the "standard" set of SD analog channels like Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, etc..


I can't tell you what to expect over Basic cable since I don't have that, but it may well be the case that they've shuffled stuff around such that the digital locals are not available to Basic cable customers at all (though I suppose they could be sending converted, analog versions of the digital locals after the OTA DTV switchover in Feb occurs???).


It seems unlikely to me that they could have blocked just HD digital locals while leaving SD digital locals since the last time I checked, some of the locals have their HD and SD digital channels sharing the same frequency (I'm pretty sure that's the case for WUNC and WNCN, maybe WRAL too, while I think WTVD and WRAZ have HD and SD versions of their main programming scattered around, e.g. with WRAZ-2 (Retro TV?) being on the same frequency as WRAZ-HD, while WRAZ-SD is elsewhere??


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15264005
> 
> 
> It may be a case of terminology, or a case of customer disservice.
> 
> 
> Basic != Standard cable, though they're often used interchangeably.
> 
> 
> I have Standard cable and get the local digital channels, including the HD ones, in addition to the "standard" set of SD analog channels like Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, etc..
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what to expect over Basic cable since I don't have that, but it may well be the case that they've shuffled stuff around such that the digital locals are not available to Basic cable customers at all (though I suppose they could be sending converted, analog versions of the digital locals after the OTA DTV switchover in Feb occurs???).
> 
> 
> It seems unlikely to me that they could have blocked just HD digital locals while leaving SD digital locals since the last time I checked, some of the locals have their HD and SD digital channels sharing the same frequency (I'm pretty sure that's the case for WUNC and WNCN, maybe WRAL too, while I think WTVD and WRAZ have HD and SD versions of their main programming scattered around, e.g. with WRAZ-2 (Retro TV?) being on the same frequency as WRAZ-HD, while WRAZ-SD is elsewhere??



Unless they installed a filter on your cable drop, the HD Locals are there. I helped a friend set up a TV this weekend and a scan found them just fine.... right down to the correct virtual channel numbers.


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15264005
> 
> 
> It may be a case of terminology, or a case of customer disservice.
> 
> 
> Basic != Standard cable, though they're often used interchangeably.
> 
> 
> I have Standard cable and get the local digital channels, including the HD ones, in addition to the "standard" set of SD analog channels like Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, etc..
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what to expect over Basic cable since I don't have that, but it may well be the case that they've shuffled stuff around such that the digital locals are not available to Basic cable customers at all (though I suppose they could be sending converted, analog versions of the digital locals after the OTA DTV switchover in Feb occurs???).
> 
> 
> It seems unlikely to me that they could have blocked just HD digital locals while leaving SD digital locals since the last time I checked, some of the locals have their HD and SD digital channels sharing the same frequency (I'm pretty sure that's the case for WUNC and WNCN, maybe WRAL too, while I think WTVD and WRAZ have HD and SD versions of their main programming scattered around, e.g. with WRAZ-2 (Retro TV?) being on the same frequency as WRAZ-HD, while WRAZ-SD is elsewhere??



Right - I do have "standard" cable (step above "basic") and get Nick, Comedy central, espn, nat geo, disc, etc. I'll give TWC a call and see if they've some how filtered out some stuff at the street - otherwise I'm afraid I've got bum equipment.


----------



## JWhitty82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailceloftis* /forum/post/15261727
> 
> 
> Not sure of this is the right place for this but here goes...
> 
> 
> I'm subscribe to TWC's standard (no HD or digital) cable package. I own a Philips DVDR3576H/37 - it has NTSC and ATSC tuners built into the unit. I used to get a few, local HD channels coming in from with standard TWC connection but that stopped some time in August '08 (I called TWC and they verified that they were no longer sending HD broadcasts of local channels with their standard cable signal). Anyway, I want to try to get HD channels OTA... so I hooked the rabbit ears to my Philips DVDR3576H/37 ant. in but was not able to receive any HD signals. From what I understand I should be able to pick up local HD broadcasts using basic rabbit ears but I'm having no luck. Does anyone have any tips for me? Thanks in advance.




I don't see anywhere in the specs of your unit that it has a QAM tuner.. only an NTSC and ATSC tuner. NTSC and ATSC are not QAM. You need a digital cable ready unit/TV to receive QAM. A DCR with cablecard functionality would give you encrypted QAM channels that aren't on SDV.


----------



## ryanc2

I have an 8300 HD DVR and a 720P Panny Plasma and have recently began seeing a lot of windowbox programming - especially on FX and HBO on Demand. Anyone else seeing this? It is extemely annoying and only happens when going through the DVR - straight from the wall to the TV produces letterbox output.


Any way to compensate for it or settings I may have screwed up?


Thanks...Ryan


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryanc2* /forum/post/15267487
> 
> 
> I have an 8300 HD DVR and a 720P Panny Plasma and have recently began seeing a lot of windowbox programming - especially on FX and HBO on Demand. Anyone else seeing this? It is extemely annoying!
> 
> 
> Any way to compensate for it or settings I may have screwed up?
> 
> 
> Thanks...Ryan



That's because they broadcast in 16:9 on SD channels. The way it should be if you can't get the HD version. Use the zoom aspect.


And this is the the wrong thread for this kind of discussion.


----------



## ryanc2

Thanks for the reply. Why would this not be windowboxing when bypassing the DVR and just start happening? I watched last years season of Entourage via on demand and it wasn't windowboxing when this year it did - no changes in equiment.


Sorry for posting in the wrong forum - I thought it was a TWC programming issue. Not sure where else to post.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15259416
> 
> 
> I do notice lower than usual on 28.1 signal level... but I watch nothing there. I usually don't have problems with 5.1, but tonight was giving me the same fits that 22.1 was a few weeks back... and since they are on the same tower it got me to wondering like you if they are tweaking for the Feb switchover.



Can't say about 22, but WRAL is updating the main antenna right now and running on an auxiliary one that is lower height and (I think) power. If you were near the edge of reception or in a little but of a dip, reception could be affected.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15267974
> 
> 
> Can't say about 22, but WRAL is updating the main antenna right now and running on an auxiliary one that is lower height and (I think) power. If you were near the edge of reception or in a little but of a dip, reception could be affected.



BIg discussion about this (WRAL /WRAZ on aux antenna with reduced coverage).


Basically - if you are Southeast of the tower (Johnston County / Goldsboro) - you're out of luck. And the line for effective coverage roughly follows I95 to about Rocky Mount/Battleboro. North and west of that line - you should be OK, albiet at reduced power. Eastern NC will have problems until they get back on their main antennas in Febuary / get back to full power in March.


Right now - they are on full power on the aux, but at a reduced height. In Febuary on transition night - they go back to their new main antenna, but only half power. Then in March they will get the rest of the cabinets on the new frequency (Channel 48).


The text of the plans can be found on the FCC's website off the Form 387. I don't recall where I saw a coverage map of the aux, but it sucks for eastern NC right now


----------



## emailceloftis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWhitty82* /forum/post/15266116
> 
> 
> I don't see anywhere in the specs of your unit that it has a QAM tuner.. only an NTSC and ATSC tuner. NTSC and ATSC are not QAM. You need a digital cable ready unit/TV to receive QAM. A DCR with cablecard functionality would give you encrypted QAM channels that aren't on SDV.



Good news. I tried one more thing - unplugging my unit for several minutes (20+), then I plugged it back in and re-scanned for HD channels again. This time the HD channels were detected - it appears unplugging the unit did the trick. So, now, with my "standard" TWC cable package I am able to receive about 25 channels (4.1-4.5, 5.1-5.4, 11.1-11.3, 22.1, 28.1, etc.) over the digital tuner in my Philips DVDR3575H HDD DVD recorder - of those 25 channels about 1/3 to 1/2 are actually in HD - but hey its better than nothing... thanks to all those that replied.


----------



## banshee740

twc just "updated" my box and everything went smoothly.


so i guess the only update is the color change...


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banshee740* /forum/post/15269353
> 
> 
> twc just "updated" my box and everything went smoothly.
> 
> 
> so i guess the only update is the color change...



My MDN box was updated to 2.4.4-15 ... and LIVED!


Jim


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15262040
> 
> 
> I got an email from Time Warner today saying the latest version of Navigator will be deployed here next within the next week. Here is the email. Looks like the version that has been reported on the navigator forum with the new color scheme.
> 
> ...
> 
> You are scheduled to receive an enhancement to Navigator on one or more boxes in your home within the next week. The main enhancement you will notice is the improved color scheme. Below are examples of two screenshots.
> 
> ...



tarheelone,


How did you get them to send you such emails?


Do you have MDN (8300HD) or ODN (8300HDC)? I am curious as to whether this applies to both MDN and ODN, or just one of them. I have eSATA hooked to my ODN and I'd dreading this "upgrade".


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15267974
> 
> 
> Can't say about 22, but WRAL is updating the main antenna right now and running on an auxiliary one that is lower height and (I think) power. If you were near the edge of reception or in a little but of a dip, reception could be affected.



Thanks also to Scooper for more details... I'm in North Raleigh, so I'm not sure if I should generally be effected or not BUT if the antenna is lower in height and there is some physical obstacle between me and the temporary location, that might explain things.


Did anything change in the last couple of days? I knew they were doing some work, but wasn't sure if something happened just this week since it was a couple of days ago (last weekend was fine for example) that I noticed the reception problem.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/15273161
> 
> 
> tarheelone,
> 
> 
> How did you get them to send you such emails?
> 
> 
> Do you have MDN (8300HD) or ODN (8300HDC)? I am curious as to whether this applies to both MDN and ODN, or just one of them. I have eSATA hooked to my ODN and I'd dreading this "upgrade".



I got the update last night, so I guess the within the next week, meant tomorrow. I have an 8300HD(MDN) with eSATA hooked up and it appears to have survived. I understand the fear about the ODN since I've read it's been killing the eSATA.


As for getting the emails, I can only guess it's because I'm signed up for the PayXpress and they have my email address. I just looked on their website and didn't see anywhere that I could have signed up to receive notification so it had to be because of the PayXpress.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15274454
> 
> 
> I got the update last night, so I guess the within the next week, meant tomorrow. I have an 8300HD(MDN) with eSATA hooked up and it appears to have survived. I understand the fear about the ODN since I've read it's been killing the eSATA.
> 
> 
> As for getting the emails, I can only guess it's because I'm signed up for the PayXpress and they have my email address. I just looked on their website and didn't see anywhere that I could have signed up to receive notification so it had to be because of the PayXpress.



Thanks. So, the recordings on your eSATA drive are still viewable. I hope they issue an ODN fix soon and we do not upgrade until that fix. I know it is not likely to happen, but it would not be unprecedented for us to skip a release; we never got 2.4.8_2, went straight from 2.4.5_6 to 2.4.9_3.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/15274622
> 
> 
> Thanks. So, the recordings on your eSATA drive are still viewable. I hope they issue an ODN fix soon and we do not upgrade until that fix. I know it is not likely to happen, but it would not be unprecedented for us to skip a release; we never got 2.4.8_2, went straight from 2.4.5_6 to 2.4.9_3.



I just glanced this morning before I ran out the door for work but yes the eSATA recordings appeared to viewable. For your sake, I hope they don't upgrade the ODN until they fix the eSATA support.


----------



## Oldemanphil

Either the update killed my 8300HD or its hard drive just happened to fail at the same time as the update. Its dead, after four attempts at cold boots it always hangs in the forth square of the Mystro load with no fruther activity...The help desk also initiated a cold boot and it still hung..... Ah well guess I'll go exchange it for a newer model tomorrow.


Maybe HDMI will work on the new one. It never has on my 8300HD.


----------



## roybishop

For the last 2-3 days, I can no longer select the 11.x or 50.x mapped channel numbers on two of my four HDTV's. The 5.x, 17.x, 22.x, etc. work correctly. I have rescanned multiple times on both sets. Two Sony TV's still map all channels correctly but a Samsung and Sharp do not.


I have discovered though trial and error that I can get 11.1 on 92.1 and 50.1 on 92.4. I am located in north Raleigh using TWC standard service on these TV's.


I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing this problem before I call TWC. My previous experience with their call center is they have no idea what QAM is or the .x subchannel numbers. They only appear to understand HDTV if you have their digital box.


----------



## astonmd

I am also having the weird QAM mapping with 11.x and 50.x on one of my Vizios. I have a newer Vizio and an older one. The older Vizio does not have this issue but the new one does. I also have a Panasonic and Samsung but have not tried those yet as they are hooked to boxes.


----------



## cskena

I have the same thing on my Sammy. Thanks for the heads up on where they channels are mapped to!


----------



## nihilist78

I had the same problem a year ago with Suddenlink in Rocky Mount. QAM channels went from working to none could be picked up by my Toshiba tv's. After several rescans and such, I broke down and called them, even though I knew better.


I went round and round with the Suddenlink "support" reps, and they finally broke down and accused me of trying to steal digital cable, because they didn't understand what I was complaining about. They wouldn't let me talk with anyone who did, so I called the FCC on them.


Once I finally got the FCC involved, they helped them figure out whatever change they had made that broke my QAM channels. It was above my head, but all I know is that I had to waste 4 days and involve a FCC lawyer and engineer to get it resolved.


Here's hoping you guys don't have to do the same, but know that if TWC doesn't step up, the FCC is actually on your side.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

U-Verse is now officially available in the Triangle. Take a look: http://www.wral.com/business/story/4139921/


----------



## WildBill

WHOOPS - Edited my post about u-verse. I was scooped by about 2 minutes.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/15300341
> 
> 
> U-Verse is now officially available in the Triangle. Take a look: http://www.wral.com/business/story/4139921/




Here's more info: http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1334275.html


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/15300341
> 
> 
> U-Verse is now officially available in the Triangle. Take a look: http://www.wral.com/business/story/4139921/



Just played with the Uverse package config tool (I live off N Harrison in Cary)... No great deal compared to what I pay with Dish ($45/mo for 45 HD ch + HD DVR).. would be ~$105/mo for me to get U200 pkg + internet comparable to my RR (they price the DVR such that there seems to be no? reason to get U100 if you want a DVR) vs. the ~$90/mo I pay right now.


but its certainly nice to see a new option in town.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15300771
> 
> 
> but its certainly nice to see a new option in town.



As long as your in AT&T's service area. Once again Durham is the ugly red-headed step child. It'll probably be five years before Verizon bothers getting FIOS in our area...


----------



## Lee L

I tried plenty of number of people all around Raleigh, Cary and Morrisville and none of them come up as available. Not sure where it is available yet, but they certainly seem to be taking it slow.


----------



## jpowell5

I live near Triangle Town Center and the website claims the service is not available. Does anyone know of a local contact to find specifically where and when this service will be available?


I've tried calling customer service and technical support at AT&T and nobody has access to any specific information.


I'm thinking that a local repair office or installation group would be able to give more information on this. Please share if you can help.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpowell5* /forum/post/15302570
> 
> 
> I live near Triangle Town Center and the website claims the service is not available. Does anyone know of a local contact to find specifically where and when this service will be available?



I don't think they're announcing any of that yet. I'm just inside the beltline near Wake Forest and Six Forks Rds., and it doesn't come up as available in my area yet.


I have TWC basic, Earthlink for Internet and Vonage phone service now, so I doubt U-Verse will offer any combination that wouldn't cost me more.


----------



## gstelmack

Not available for me off SW Cary Parkway. But I do love the possibility of having a 1.0Mbps upload speed...


----------



## jminer1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/15299117
> 
> 
> For the last 2-3 days, I can no longer select the 11.x or 50.x mapped channel numbers on two of my four HDTV's. The 5.x, 17.x, 22.x, etc. work correctly. I have rescanned multiple times on both sets. Two Sony TV's still map all channels correctly but a Samsung and Sharp do not.
> 
> 
> I have discovered though trial and error that I can get 11.1 on 92.1 and 50.1 on 92.4. I am located in north Raleigh using TWC standard service on these TV's.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone else is experiencing this problem before I call TWC. My previous experience with their call center is they have no idea what QAM is or the .x subchannel numbers. They only appear to understand HDTV if you have their digital box.




I'm having the same problem with my Samsung DTB-H260F digital tuner.


----------



## jpowell5

Greg, I agree with you.... the only reason I'm pursuing U-Verse is for the additional upload speed. I have one computer that has to stay on 24/7 just to keep up with backups I do to Mozy.com. A TWC rep came to my door recently and I told them what I thought of this and how un-green it is. Just the decrease in my electricity bill alone would more than make up for any modest increase with a fast U-Verse service. The TWC rep actually suggested that I might want to look into U-Verse!!!


----------



## SugarBowl

They can't even find my address in their system. I guess that's a bad sign.


----------



## Weegie

Has anyone gotten the 11.1 and 50.1 channels to work yet?


----------



## jspENC

I found the locals on 92.1 and up, along with 77.1 I believe. This was in Fayetteville. There was no mapping to 11.1, 50.1 etc like there used to be. It's frustrating. They want to force you into a rented box.


----------



## wyndwalker

Why all the switching around on TWC-Raleigh?

I only have the basic package


The above 92.1(abc) and 92.4(fox) work(for now)

Still can't find where they moved NBC(17.1) Anyone know where it is?


Sure was simple when the digital channel matched the station channel, using QAM


But don't understand why TWC is doing this. Is this their method to force digital set-top boxes on us?


----------



## Extremador

For me NBC is still 17.1 and 17.2 (Chapel Hill).


The other channels though have been changed from 11 to 92.1, 50 to 92.4, and blah blah blah.


Also have channels up on the 100s range...and this is with basic cable.


But anyways, where the hell is my TNT HD?!


I thought digital TV meant DIGITAL (cable) TV, meaning I get the digital broadcast of certain stations. Is Time Warner holding the goodies back to those digital cable subscribers? And will I have these goodies after the "official" change?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15308123
> 
> 
> I thought digital TV meant DIGITAL (cable) TV, meaning I get the digital broadcast of certain stations. Is Time Warner holding the goodies back to those digital cable subscribers?



Yep.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15308123
> 
> 
> And will I have these goodies after the "official" change?



Probably not.


----------



## Extremador

So after the change TNT will still be in SD? Wow... that makes me want to get illegal cable lol


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15309190
> 
> 
> So after the change TNT will still be in SD? Wow... that makes me want to get illegal cable lol



When you talk about digital TV meaning everything will be in digital, there's two different digital changes going on now in the area:


- The well publicized change to digital that is shutting down analog signals in February of next year. This only applies to OTA signals that you pick up with an antenna, and also only means they will be digital, NOT that they will be HD, so they can free up that airspace for other things (cell phones)


- TWC rolling out switched digital video, which should allow for more stations due to SDV needing less bandwidth. Eventually this should lead to the end of analog signals over cable and necessitate a box to get SDV, but once again, this only means the signal is digital, not that it's HD.


So, Digital != HD, which is important to remember. The HDTV feeds of cable channels on TWC is reserved for people that subscribe to the digital cable packages, which is why I still need to get digital cable even though the only things I watch are HD stations and HBO, but there's no cheaper package to get them.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyndwalker* /forum/post/15307475
> 
> 
> Why all the switching around on TWC-Raleigh?
> 
> I only have the basic package
> 
> 
> The above 92.1(abc) and 92.4(fox) work(for now)
> 
> Still can't find where they moved NBC(17.1) Anyone know where it is?
> 
> 
> Sure was simple when the digital channel matched the station channel, using QAM
> 
> 
> But don't understand why TWC is doing this. Is this their method to force digital set-top boxes on us?



I believe (if I remember correctly) that NBC 17 HD was on 102.2 unless it has been moved again.


----------



## cskena




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/15309466
> 
> 
> I believe (if I remember correctly) that NBC 17 HD was on 102.2 unless it has been moved again.



Clear QAM locals are mapped correctly again here in CH


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyndwalker* /forum/post/15307475
> 
> 
> Why all the switching around on TWC-Raleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> But don't understand why TWC is doing this. Is this their method to force digital set-top boxes on us?




Time Warner is adding more HD channels on Thursday. The problems with QAM always seem to surface a couple of days before TW adds new channels. I wonder if it has to do with something they are doing to the system to get it ready for those channels.


The next time they are adding channels is January 13. We'll have to see if the problem surfaces then as well.


----------



## Extremador

Just an update: FOX and the other channels that were switched from QAM to higher channels are now QAM again.


And an opinion: If TWC had a customization option for WHAT you want, they would have A LOT more customers. Not every customer wants 1000 channels of which only 100 or so will be regularly watched. Completely negates their "The power of you" slogan.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15311836
> 
> 
> Just an update: FOX and the other channels that were switched from QAM to higher channels are now QAM again.



No, it was always QAM. The just fixed the cable virtual channel table which does the remapping from physical "higher channels" (92.1. 92.4) to virtual (50.1, 11.1) channels. A year or two ago, they broke (or stopped supplying) the remapping information for the combined FOX/ABC QAM channel for a large number of months.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15311836
> 
> 
> And an opinion: If TWC had a customization option for WHAT you want, they would have A LOT more customers. Not every customer wants 1000 channels of which only 100 or so will be regularly watched. Completely negates their "The power of you" slogan.



Indeed. I'd take about 5 non-local channels and be done. Until then, there is Hulu and sports bars.


Right now it is the worst of both worlds. The have the technical ability to give you fine grained control on the per channel basis that would be required for a-la-carte programming choices, but can't/won't use it due to all the forced bundling going on (much of which is arguably not their fault -- I mean you ESPN/ABC). Yet they still scramble everything, rather than relying on filters to block groups of physical channels like back in the good old days before digital cable. If I can't have just my 5 channels, and have to take 1000 channels of garbage, then at least give it to me in the clear without having to rent their flaky equipment.


Drew


----------



## roybishop

A rescan this morning found the "missing" channels.


I had reported the problem via email. This is the second time this problem has occurred and both times, the CSR's did not understand this problem.


I added the following reply to their incorrect response ("I have reset your cable box.") and also added it to the email satisfaction survey. "Please pass on your management that you guys needs training on understanding that the local digital channels (5.1, 11.1, etc.) are available to all digital TV's with no box required if the TV's have a QAM tuner (another term you should know)."


----------



## Extremador

I was just channel hunting and have found a crapload of EDTV upscalable channels.


Here's the list:


89.10 FOX 50 480i

89.11 UNC TV 480i

104.9 NBC 480i

104.10 HSN 480i

104.11 QVC 480i

105.1 News14 Weather 480i

105.9 Paid Programming 480i (was showing me ShamWOW!)

106.9 Univision 480i

106.10 WGN America 480i

117.12 Telefutura 480i

118.2 Some garbage interview... 480i

118.3 C-SPAN 2 480i

118.9 ShopNBC 480i

118.10 News14 (Regular broadcast) 480i

118.11 Paid Programming 480i (showing Power Juicer)

119.2 TV Guide Network 480i

119.4 UNC STV (Student TV) 480i

119.4 The People's Channel 480i

119.7 ?Town Meeting? 480i


None of these look good on my 40" Full HD ... unless I'm 30 feet away lol.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15313016
> 
> 
> I was just channel hunting and have found a crapload of EDTV upscalable channels.
> 
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> 
> 89.10 FOX 50 480i
> 
> ...



Everything that TWC shows in the 'basic' analog package, they also send over clear QAM.


----------



## Scooper

 http://raleigh.mync.com/site/raleigh...y-tower-repair 


In brief - outage schedule for WNCN-TV, WNCN-DT, WRAL-DT, WRAZ-DT, WLFL-DT, and WRDC-DT


Affects - OTA and DBS viewers, cable viewers on smaller systems. Most TWC customers should be unaffected.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15308123
> 
> 
> For me NBC is still 17.1 and 17.2 (Chapel Hill).
> 
> 
> The other channels though have been changed from 11 to 92.1, 50 to 92.4, and blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> Also have channels up on the 100s range...and this is with basic cable.
> 
> 
> But anyways, where the hell is my TNT HD?!
> 
> 
> I thought digital TV meant DIGITAL (cable) TV, meaning I get the digital broadcast of certain stations. Is Time Warner holding the goodies back to those digital cable subscribers? And will I have these goodies after the "official" change?



TNT HD is on channel 281, but you must subscribe to the Digital Variety package to get it.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Anyone have the new HD channels to be added today yet?


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15327105
> 
> 
> Anyone have the new HD channels to be added today yet?



Did a manual reboot and they are there as advertised.


----------



## posg

So I now count 40 total HD channels, NOT including PPV HD channels, which are NOT channels at all, sorry. I'm even giving full credit for FS Carolina.


Other TWC divisions are rolling out HD channels like crazy, all the major programming deals have been done, and the SDV technology seems to work. With U-verse launching, the pressure is on to continue to add HD so it looks like 2009 will be a good year, for TV that is. Everything else looks like it's headed for the toilet.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15322623
> 
> 
> TNT HD is on channel 281, but you must subscribe to the Digital Variety package to get it.



I do not subscribe to Digital Variety (Cinema Choice instead) and consequently do not get Speed HD, ESPNU HD, Bio HD and Planet Green HD, but I most definitely get TNT HD, but only with the TWC box, not wih direct wall-to-TV cable.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15327105
> 
> 
> Anyone have the new HD channels to be added today yet?



Watched The Wiggles in HD this morning!


----------



## wyndwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15327500
> 
> 
> So I now count 40 total HD channels, NOT including PPV HD channels, which are NOT channels at all, sorry. I'm even giving full credit for FS Carolina.



Do you have the 9.99 digital package or something else?

Am guessing this is not QAM

I just don't want another box to have to find room for


----------



## justpassinthru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/14303611
> 
> 
> If you go to the 8300HDC or the 8240HDC, here are my tips:.............
> 
> The newer Cisco 8550HDC, Cisco 8552HDC, or some newer Samsung boxes which are designed from the ground up with these FCC restrictions in mind along with many welcome enhancements should eliminate many of these concerns..................



Can anyone tell we what the newest TWC HD boxes are in Raleigh?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/15328428
> 
> 
> Watched The Wiggles in HD this morning!



My condolences.


----------



## Scooper

bump


----------



## beaglemom

Does anyone know why I would not be able to receive the newer HD stations on my 2nd tv hd box? I haven't been able to receive Versus HD since it moved Golf HD, BIOHD, TLCHD etc.


I have tried rebooting the box and no luck.


----------



## Dshonjohnston

Just don't ask where I got it, and apologies if it's been posted previously.



This from TWC RDU:


"they are going to start installed the tuning adapters in January"


(don't hold your breath).


I'm here to tell you- any org that can't even get the acronym correct in the title of the spreadsheet....

 

SVD_QUAMS.pdf 45.0927734375k . file


----------



## zim2dive

Rates rise Jan 1...

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1343928.html 

Code:


Code:


Time Warner Cable prices going up
Service         Current monthly price   Jan. 1 price
Basic cable (with no other service)     $12.95  $15.95
Standard cable  $40.50  $43.71
Digipic 1000    $68.00  $71.95
Digipic 1500    $79.50  $83.45
Digipic 2000    $88.00  $91.95
Digipic 3000    $96.50  $100.45
Digipic 4000    $105.00         $108.95
DVR service     $7.95   $10.95
Digital sports and game tier    $3.50   $4.95
Wireless home networking        $9.95   $11.95


----------



## starreem

Anyone else notice weakened signal strength from OTA transmissions from WRAL, WTVD, etc? Just in this last week I've been experiencing completely broken up signals, during evening broadcasts. No changes in my antenna, tabletop Zenith Silver Sensor, or any other changes that I'm aware of.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15365934
> 
> 
> Rates rise Jan 1...
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1343928.html
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable prices going up
> Service         Current monthly price   Jan. 1 price
> Basic cable (with no other service)     $12.95  $15.95
> Standard cable  $40.50  $43.71
> Digipic 1000    $68.00  $71.95
> Digipic 1500    $79.50  $83.45
> Digipic 2000    $88.00  $91.95
> Digipic 3000    $96.50  $100.45
> Digipic 4000    $105.00         $108.95
> DVR service     $7.95   $10.95
> Digital sports and game tier    $3.50   $4.95
> Wireless home networking        $9.95   $11.95



Brilliant - U-verse comes to town and TWC raises their rates. Just checked and U-verse is available at my house in Cary.


Jim


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dshonjohnston* /forum/post/15364173
> 
> 
> Just don't ask where I got it, and apologies if it's been posted previously.
> 
> 
> 
> This from TWC RDU:
> 
> 
> "they are going to start installed the tuning adapters in January"
> 
> 
> (don't hold your breath).
> 
> 
> I'm here to tell you- any org that can't even get the acronym correct in the title of the spreadsheet....



Hope you can snatch the next spreadsheet !!! Looks like the USA, Sci-Fi, CNBC, Bravo should be in the next batch.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15369281
> 
> 
> Hope you can snatch the next spreadsheet !!! Looks like the USA, Sci-Fi, CNBC, Bravo should be in the next batch.



That's if they finalize whatever deal it is they are negotiating with NBCU.


It's nice that TWC are finally making some HD progress but it's too late to repair the damage done with their previous attitude. Especially now they are raising the rates (again) by about $10 to achieve it.


I'm hoping that whoever can get U-Verse takes it as soon as they can and drops TWC like a hot brick.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15370267
> 
> 
> That's if they finalize whatever deal it is they are negotiating with NBCU.
> 
> 
> It's nice that TWC are finally making some HD progress but it's too late to repair the damage done with their previous attitude. Especially now they are raising the rates (again) by about $10 to achieve it.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that whoever can get U-Verse takes it as soon as they can and drops TWC like a hot brick.



The NBCU deal is done. TWC has been rolling out the NBCU channels, and lots more, in other markets. I suspect the rollout here will continue at a fairly rapid pace. At the end of the day, the real deciding factor for me will be AT&T's HD picture quality, which has gotten some bad reviews.


As far as which of the two behemouths is the more benevelant, I've had good and bad experiences with both.


----------



## bobbis

As soon as I get my rate increase, I'm going to start the process of shaking down Direct TV for their best offer.....One more missed NFL game on thursday night is going to kill me. I know, this season is over, but it's been tough.


----------



## Scooper

For those of you interested - WRAL has what looks to be the 1st half of their antenna switchout (replacing the channel 53 antenna with a channel 48 one) in still photos on their website - http://www.wral.com/news/local/image_gallery/4196183/


----------



## don6170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/15369270
> 
> 
> Brilliant - U-verse comes to town and TWC raises their rates. Just checked and U-verse is available at my house in Cary.
> 
> 
> Jim



Has anyone subscribed yet to U-verse? Are they like Dish, in that you need a box for each TV? With the latest price increase, I am ready to drop TWC, but the ability to get basic channels w/o a box is still the one advantage TWC has for me.


----------



## SRJ1957

Keep OTA losing NBC 17 17.1 and 22.1 channels in Holly Springs

anyone else having this issue ?


----------



## Scooper

Did you know about WRAL replacing their channel 53 antenna for a channel 48 one ? And did you realize that all of them are on the same tower ?


FWIW - channel 22.1 has been awol from my house in Youngsville for the better part of a month now. I'm hoping it comes back Febuary 18.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/15391453
> 
> 
> Keep OTA losing NBC 17 17.1 and 22.1 channels in Holly Springs
> 
> anyone else having this issue ?



http://dtv.myncblogs.com/2008/12/08/programming-alert/


----------



## wyndwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don6170* /forum/post/15389671
> 
> 
> Has anyone subscribed yet to U-verse? Are they like Dish, in that you need a box for each TV? With the latest price increase, I am ready to drop TWC, but the ability to get basic channels w/o a box is still the one advantage TWC has for me.



Just looking at their website
https://uverse1.att.com/un/launchAMSS.do 


appears that yes it takes a "box"


----------



## don6170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyndwalker* /forum/post/15396715
> 
> 
> Just looking at their website
> 
> 
> appears that yes it takes a "box"



I did poke around their web site a bit, including the Support pages, but never found any technical description of how they terminate the fiber at the house, what they use for inside wiring, etc.


----------



## don6170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don6170* /forum/post/15397589
> 
> 
> I did poke around their web site a bit, including the Support pages, but never found any technical description of how they terminate the fiber at the house, what they use for inside wiring, etc.



Here is the link to the page with the connection details. It does show a STB at each TV.


(I have to break up the link since I am a new poster. Put a http:// in front of the link)

helpme.att.net/article.php?item=11570


----------



## Big-Tony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extremador* /forum/post/15313016
> 
> 
> I was just channel hunting and have found a crapload of EDTV upscalable channels.
> 
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> 
> 89.10 FOX 50 480i



Hi,

I'm been reading the last few pages of this thread specifically looking for info about tuning in WRAZ Fox 50 in HD. I have the 'Digipic1000' service from TWC and get all the HD channels that come with that on my tv that has the cable box. But my other TV (Sammy Ln26a450) is hooked straight to the wall and I can't get Fox50 in HD. even on these other channels that have been suggested(89.10). What am I missing? Or is this TW's fault?


----------



## jspENC

Turn to 92.4 for FOX 50 HD, 92.5 for retro net. 92.1 is WTVD


----------



## Big-Tony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/15399512
> 
> 
> Turn to 92.4 for FOX 50 HD, 92.5 for retro net. 92.1 is WTVD



92.x is not an option for me. I just finished a re-scan and my Sammy goes from 91.164 and jumps to 93.1 (both of which come up as "Scrambled Channel or Weak signal" when I manual select them)


Ok, so i shouldn't have been so quick to reply. While there are no channels on 92.x, the rescan seems to have found the 50.x channels: 50.1 WRAZ-HD, 50.2 for SD(retro net) and 50.3 being WRAL-WX.


I still don't understand the "why", but thanks for the quick response jspENC. At least now I can watch NFC football in HD on this TV!!


----------



## SRJ1957

OK thanks...I just saw it on WRAL web site ...oooo the "death zone" climb... why they have to "gorify" their reports is beyond me


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/15402899
> 
> 
> why they have to "gorify" their reports is beyond me



It's caused by an occupational disease that eventually affects everybody who goes into the broadcasting business.


----------



## nitdawg

For Digital Cable plus the HD tier with road runner and phone my bill has now hit over the $200 mark. I'm in Morrisville and U-verse is not out here yet...maybe time for the TurboHD...need to start looking around, any suggestions? I only watch HD programming as it is and we are thinking about giving up our land line...so maybe Dish and DSL or Dish and RR?


When will TWC ask for their bailout money?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/15407386
> 
> 
> For Digital Cable plus the HD tier with road runner and phone my bill has now hit over the $200 mark. I'm in Morrisville and U-verse is not out here yet...maybe time for the TurboHD...need to start looking around, any suggestions? I only watch HD programming as it is and we are thinking about giving up our land line...so maybe Dish and DSL or Dish and RR?
> 
> 
> When will TWC ask for their bailout money?




Digital + HD Tier + RR is about $150. Where are you getting the other $50 from?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/15407386
> 
> 
> For Digital Cable plus the HD tier with road runner and phone my bill has now hit over the $200 mark. I'm in Morrisville and U-verse is not out here yet...maybe time for the TurboHD...need to start looking around, any suggestions? I only watch HD programming as it is and we are thinking about giving up our land line...so maybe Dish and DSL or Dish and RR?
> 
> 
> When will TWC ask for their bailout money?



Dish requires a landline for some features like pay-per-view and updating the smart card or other decryption technology used in a satellite box.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15409427
> 
> 
> Dish requires a landline for some features like pay-per-view and updating the smart card or other decryption technology used in a satellite box.



Landline is used only for reporting PPV and doing things like paying your bill from your receiver. With the VIP DVRs and their ethernet port, you can get away from the landline requirement.


The landline / ethernet will also eliminate the $5 access fee on the 2nd tuner of a dual tuner receiver / DVR .


Encryption stuff is all done via the dish.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15409489
> 
> 
> Landline is used only for reporting PPV and doing things like paying your bill from your receiver. With the VIP DVRs and their ethernet port, you can get away from the landline requirement.
> 
> 
> The landline / ethernet will also eliminate the $5 access fee on the 2nd tuner of a dual tuner receiver / DVR .
> 
> 
> Encryption stuff is all done via the dish.



Starting in Feb, your 1st box may not even have to hook up to ethernet (except for PPV) according to the most recent retailer chat

http://www.satelliteguys.us/1630955-post7.html


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15409650
> 
> 
> Starting in Feb, your 1st box may not even have to hook up to ethernet (except for PPV) according to the most recent retailer chat
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1630955-post7.html



Well - that would eliminate one more objection. Personally - I like having the Caller ID on all TVs


----------



## posg

Kudos to WTVD and WNCN for the recent significant improvements in their HD quality. WNCN's is mostly due to an improvement in NBC's network feed, and WTVD just in the last couple of days has made huge strides. Thanks to the efforts at both stations.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/15407386
> 
> 
> For Digital Cable plus the HD tier with road runner and phone my bill has now hit over the $200 mark. I'm in Morrisville and U-verse is not out here yet...maybe time for the TurboHD...need to start looking around, any suggestions? I only watch HD programming as it is and we are thinking about giving up our land line...so maybe Dish and DSL or Dish and RR?
> 
> 
> When will TWC ask for their bailout money?



If I were you, I'd call TWC, ask for "retention", mention that Turbo Dish is a better deal and has more HD channels, and ask what TWC is willing to do to keep you. Be polite but firm, and you may get a nice price reduction. If you don't, at least you'll know for sure it's time to switch.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15408121
> 
> 
> Digital + HD Tier + RR is about $150. Where are you getting the other $50 from?



I have HD tier, Internet, phone, Showtime and HBO and my bill is $215 before the increase.


----------



## dreadpiratejeff

Regardless of any work NBC-17 is doing on their antenna, why has Fox 50 been so spotty lately? I had heard rumors that they were having transmitter problems or something, but have not seen anything concrete to prove or disprove that.


I understand that they and other channels on that tower will be up and down while 17 get's their new antenna up and running, but, what about while there is no work? I keep losing their signal, while the others there are coming in fairly well.


I'm out in Chatham, between Sanford and Pittsboro, FWIW, not close in like you Triangle residents.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15408121
> 
> 
> Digital + HD Tier + RR is about $150. Where are you getting the other $50 from?



digital phone service


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/15410647
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd call TWC, ask for "retention", mention that Turbo Dish is a better deal and has more HD channels, and ask what TWC is willing to do to keep you. Be polite but firm, and you may get a nice price reduction. If you don't, at least you'll know for sure it's time to switch.



Thanks, I will give that a shot. Maybe I go for an over-the-air antenna plus all the goodies online these days, like hulu, etc., that's an idea.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreadpiratejeff* /forum/post/15413137
> 
> 
> Regardless of any work NBC-17 is doing on their antenna, why has Fox 50 been so spotty lately?



Just FYI - It is WRAL that is/was changing out their antenna. Just so happens that NBC-17s digital -AND- analog antennas are on the same tower and they are the station that has been most affected. Fox50 digital is on the same tower.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreadpiratejeff* /forum/post/15413137
> 
> 
> I understand that they and other channels on that tower will be up and down while 17 get's their new antenna up and running, but, what about while there is no work? I keep losing their signal, while the others there are coming in fairly well.



If your issues of reception on FOX50 are happening in the middle of the day, then it may be the tower work. If it is happening after 4pm or so, then something else is going on.


EDIT: and according to the NBC17 blog, tower work is still going on due to delays before Christmas.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/15413147
> 
> 
> digital phone service



Call them up and ask about their Price Lock Guarantee. I get RR, digital cable, phone, and cablecards for $131 a month. Locked for the next 2 years.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...es/wilson.html 


phone, cable, and internet for 109.95


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15413295
> 
> 
> EDIT: and according to the NBC17 blog, tower work is still going on due to delays before Christmas.



I was originally wondering why they had scheduled so many days of working last week (and a day or two the previous week as well) as it didn't seem like a multi-week job, though I know it is hard work.


Then I looked at the weather forecast and figured they were planning on some non-working time during rain... so with the several days/times of rain I'm not surprised they need more time to get things taken care of properly.


----------



## dreadpiratejeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15413295
> 
> 
> Just FYI - It is WRAL that is/was changing out their antenna.
> 
> 
> If your issues of reception on FOX50 are happening in the middle of the day, then it may be the tower work. If it is happening after 4pm or so, then something else is going on.




Doh... I knew that... 


OTOH, yes, I can't get Fox 50 at all now... Everything else on that tower comes in fine, except for working hours when they are mucking with the antenna. But 50 doesn't get picked up at all. I e-mailed them to see if they knew of anything going on with their DTV transmission, so maybe that will turn up something useful.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreadpiratejeff* /forum/post/15415327
> 
> 
> Doh... I knew that...
> 
> 
> OTOH, yes, I can't get Fox 50 at all now... Everything else on that tower comes in fine, except for working hours when they are mucking with the antenna. But 50 doesn't get picked up at all. I e-mailed them to see if they knew of anything going on with their DTV transmission, so maybe that will turn up something useful.



50-1 is fine here in Apex. Signal strength is 94 with 29db SNR... pretty much perfect.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15415126
> 
> 
> I was originally wondering why they had scheduled so many days of working last week (and a day or two the previous week as well) as it didn't seem like a multi-week job, though I know it is hard work.
> 
> 
> Then I looked at the weather forecast and figured they were planning on some non-working time during rain... so with the several days/times of rain I'm not surprised they need more time to get things taken care of properly.



There is a National Geographic Channel program called World's Toughest Fixes , where the host goes on all these really difficult jobs. One is to replace the antenna on the top of a 2,000ft tower. In fact, the same crew in the show is doing the WRAL job (according to WRAL's website ). After watching that show, I completely understand why it takes so long.


If you've got NatGeo, look up that show. Really fascinating.


Also, check out this video from the WRAL website. [Turn off any ad blockers you have if the video doesn't play]


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15415781
> 
> 
> There is a National Geographic Channel program called World's Toughest Fixes , where the host goes on all these really difficult jobs. One is to replace the antenna on the top of a 2,000ft tower. In fact, the same crew in the show is doing the WRAL job (according to WRAL's website ). After watching that show, I completely understand why it takes so long.
> 
> 
> If you've got NatGeo, look up that show. Really fascinating.
> 
> 
> Also, check out this video from the WRAL website. [Turn off any ad blockers you have if the video doesn't play]



Yup... Saw that episode a couple weeks ago... Enjoyed that episode as well as the entire series. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/15414090
> 
> 
> Call them up and ask about their Price Lock Guarantee. I get RR, digital cable, phone, and cablecards for $131 a month. Locked for the next 2 years.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...es/wilson.html
> 
> 
> phone, cable, and internet for 109.95



I called Time Warner today just to see what I could get. The first thing they told me made me laugh. They told me they were raising prices BECAUSE of the competition. Silly me, thought competition would be a reason to lower prices. Guess I need to learn to think like Time Warner.


The pricelock Guarantee locks you in for two years with a cancelation fee of up to $150. For Digital Cable and RR it was locked in at something like $94.(I was driving down the road so I didn't write down the exact prices.) I was told that my DVR fee would be $11 on top of that. I asked why I was being locked in at the new DVR fee when I called before the increase and I was told you cannot lock in the price of the DVR or other tiers such as the HD package. So all together I would be paying $112.81 which is $20 less than I am paying now and will be about $30 less than the increase. As much as I hate giving in to TW it is a good option to save a chunk of cash.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> They told me they were raising prices BECAUSE of the competition.



I would say that is a way of sugar coating "because of GREED." They lost some customers to the dishes, so they have to raise the price in order to make up for their losses. ROFL!


----------



## prophecyc2

Time Warner losing MTV, VH1, Comedy, Spike, etc. Are they even serious? I'm tired of these jerks.


----------



## bobbis

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/30...-warner-cable/ 


No NFL network, VH1 Classic or Palladia....more reason to finally go back to satellite. I really am shocked that they keep taking my business for granted with all the competition these days.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/15421688
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/30...-warner-cable/
> 
> 
> No NFL network, VH1 Classic or Palladia....more reason to finally go back to satellite. I really am shocked that they keep taking my business for granted with all the competition these days.



Golly.. makes the Dish line-up look awfully stable







(only thing I've lost in 2 years was Voom..and that eventually went belly up as it deserved to)


For fans of The Daily Show and Colbert, you can watch the full episodes online at thedailyshow.com or fancast.com... while you wait for your Dish/Direct/UVerse installer to show up ...


----------



## thess

My Mom is freaking out about the banners TWC is running saying Comedy Central etc will go dark at midnight tonight. I tried to tell her it's just two big companies being obnoxious. Does anyone think this will really go through? Haven't they done this in the past with some sports network?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15421793
> 
> 
> Golly.. makes the Dish line-up look awfully stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only thing I've lost in 2 years was Voom..and that eventually went belly up as it deserved to)
> 
> 
> For fans of The Daily Show and Colbert, you can watch the full episodes online at thedailyshow.com or fancast.com... while you wait for your Dish/Direct/UVerse installer to show up ...




Dish network did the exact same thing 4 years ago when it dropped the Viacom stations for 2 days. This isn't unheard of. I don't know who is telling the truth here about the rate hike but I love how Time Warner is automatically the bad guy because they are standing up to Viacom. If it turns out Time Warner is just being Time Warner then yeah, they suck but Viacom is going through some tough times so I wouldn't be surprised to see them nickel and diming for everything they can get.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15421942
> 
> 
> My Mom is freaking out about the banners TWC is running saying Comedy Central etc will go dark at midnight tonight. I tried to tell her it's just two big companies being obnoxious. Does anyone think this will really go through? Haven't they done this in the past with some sports network?




I would be surprised if this DOESN'T happen. I don't think they will be off for very long as both Viacom and Time Warner will be flooded with calls from angry parents who's kids can't watch Spongebob. Time Warner has pulled Disney owned ABC stations off the air in the past here in the Triangle as well as several other local stations in other markets. The good news in all of this is, I'm guessing that any agreement reached between the two will include a carriage agreement for Comedy Central HD when it launches this year as well as any other Viacom HD channels.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15422217
> 
> 
> I don't know who is telling the truth here about the rate hike but I love how Time Warner is automatically the bad guy because they are standing up to Viacom.



Most of the (theoretically) neutral 3rd party articles say the dispute is over a rate hike of about $0.23 per month per subscriber, which is a 22-36% increase. Obviously, Viacom is spinning the former, and Time Warner the latter. I suspect the safe answer is that they're both at fault.


I wonder which lobby will flood the Time-Warner lines more - the angry parent lobby (Nickelodeon/Noggin) or the tween/twenties audience (MTV/Comedy Central.)


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/15422441
> 
> 
> I wonder which lobby will flood the Time-Warner lines more - the angry parent lobby (Nickelodeon/Noggin) or the tween/twenties audience (MTV/Comedy Central.)



Don't forget the more general audience that watches TV Land, CMT, etc. I think it'll be an Equal Opportunity Flood from all segments of the viewing audience if the plug is pulled (by whichever side) on Viacom's Cable Channels in TWC's Markets.


----------



## dgmayor

MLB network HD on 268 right now. Preview until it goes live tomorrow, but it's nice to see!


----------



## ENDContra

^Just what you need in JANUARY, the MLB Network.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

It looks like what was left of NBC Weather Plus has disappeared from NBC-17's DT-17.3. They're now only showing the Precision Weather Graphics and Forecasts from their Meteorologists.


(me=watching OTA from parent's home in Kinston)


----------



## TexasAg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/15421515
> 
> 
> Time Warner losing MTV, VH1, Comedy, Spike, etc. Are they even serious? I'm tired of these jerks.



I've had enough of these guys. I've been looking for alternatives since last year when I couldn't see the Cowboys Packers game. Unfortunately I don't have line of sight to either the Dish or DirectTV HD satellites because of trees in my backyard. As soon as Uverse is available in my neighborhood, I'm switching, even if it costs more.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15422217
> 
> 
> I don't know who is telling the truth here about the rate hike but I love how Time Warner is automatically the bad guy because they are standing up to Viacom.



TWC doesn't need any help being the bad guy. They've had plenty of practice and when my cable bill goes up $15 at midnight the Viacom thing is going to be inconsequential.


They are running out this "protecting the consumer" spiel while at the same time running up the consumer bill to cover their own lack of competence over the years.


----------



## neumannu47

Isn't Channel 4 being broadcast in HD OTA? If so, why is TW delivering it in SD on 4.1?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/15428418
> 
> 
> Isn't Channel 4 being broadcast in HD OTA? If so, why is TW delivering it in SD on 4.1?



Could you explain what channel 4 maps to in your area? Different areas within the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville DMA get different channels and have different numbers for the same channels in their basic and standard cable packages due to different local stations. For example, the Garner area gets WARZ-LP, while those in the Cary area once got WACN-LP until TWC struck a deal with its feeder network, the Daystar Television Network, to carry the source feed on digital cable. If you don't mention what your channel 4 maps to, we cannot be of any help.


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15428875
> 
> 
> Could you explain what channel 4 maps to in your area? Different areas within the Raleigh/Durham/Fayetteville DMA get different channels and have different numbers for the same channels in their basic and standard cable packages due to different local stations. For example, the Garner area gets WARZ-LP, while those in the Cary area once got WACN-LP until TWC struck a deal with its feeder network, the Daystar Television Network, to carry the source feed on digital cable. If you don't mention what your channel 4 maps to, we cannot be of any help.



Sorry, I'm in Cary. 4.1 maps to 200, 4.2 maps to 201. However, I don't have a digital box on this TV: It's just analog cable. I was watching the Eric Clapton Guitar Fest from Chicago on 4.1. It was in SD. None of the HD shows that air on 4 (4.1) show up in HD on TW channel 4.1.


----------



## larc919

Not only is TWC not carrying PBS HD at least on QAM 4.1, the HD programming they are carrying on 4.2 is mostly junk.


----------



## toadfannc

Any of you Dish subs getting blurriness and macro blocking on ABC 11 HD? It's especially noticeable for me in sporting events and any kind of graphics. I'm wondering if it's just me.


----------



## pkscout

I saw a post on the TiVo Community board that TWC and Viacom were able to come to an agreement. I checked and do, in fact, still have Comedy Central this morning. I think neither company was really looking out for their customers and both realized that they were rapidly approaching a lose/lose scenario.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15420387
> 
> 
> I called Time Warner today just to see what I could get. The first thing they told me made me laugh. They told me they were raising prices BECAUSE of the competition. Silly me, thought competition would be a reason to lower prices. Guess I need to learn to think like Time Warner.
> 
> 
> The pricelock Guarantee locks you in for two years with a cancelation fee of up to $150. For Digital Cable and RR it was locked in at something like $94.(I was driving down the road so I didn't write down the exact prices.) I was told that my DVR fee would be $11 on top of that. I asked why I was being locked in at the new DVR fee when I called before the increase and I was told you cannot lock in the price of the DVR or other tiers such as the HD package. So all together I would be paying $112.81 which is $20 less than I am paying now and will be about $30 less than the increase. As much as I hate giving in to TW it is a good option to save a chunk of cash.



I got Digital Cable with DVR and HD Suite + internet access (Earthlink, more or less the same as RR) all for about $112 *total, after taxes* locked for one year, with no obligation on my part (i.e. they promise not to increase the price for a year but I can always quit with no cancellation fee). That was before this new increase was announced, though, maybe now they won't do it.


----------



## VisionOn

Picture quality of Fox HD tonight is terrible. Artifacts and noise everywhere.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15429584
> 
> 
> Any of you Dish subs getting blurriness and macro blocking on ABC 11 HD? It's especially noticeable for me in sporting events and any kind of graphics. I'm wondering if it's just me.



My buddy with Dish has been complaining of issues with ABC 11 HD for a while now. Sound cutting in and out, and now he mentioned blurriness and a line through it like it was torn.


I'd say it's not just you.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15429584
> 
> 
> Any of you Dish subs getting blurriness and macro blocking on ABC 11 HD? It's especially noticeable for me in sporting events and any kind of graphics. I'm wondering if it's just me.



Same problems, first noticed during the Citrus Bowl yesterday...hadnt really noticed this problem before. Switched to OTA which looked fantastic...first time Ive really seen such a glaring difference between the Dish and OTA versions of the same channel.


----------



## Scooper

Sorry - no Dish HD here, just SD Dish and OTA HD.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15420387
> 
> 
> I called Time Warner today just to see what I could get. The first thing they told me made me laugh. They told me they were raising prices BECAUSE of the competition. Silly me, thought competition would be a reason to lower prices. Guess I need to learn to think like Time Warner.
> 
> 
> The pricelock Guarantee locks you in for two years with a cancelation fee of up to $150. For Digital Cable and RR it was locked in at something like $94.(I was driving down the road so I didn't write down the exact prices.) I was told that my DVR fee would be $11 on top of that. I asked why I was being locked in at the new DVR fee when I called before the increase and I was told you cannot lock in the price of the DVR or other tiers such as the HD package. So all together I would be paying $112.81 which is $20 less than I am paying now and will be about $30 less than the increase. As much as I hate giving in to TW it is a good option to save a chunk of cash.



I checked into this today and have a couple of more details.


The $150 is prorated if you cancel before the two year commitment and you can renew this price-lock 2 additional times for a total of 6 years. They will charge you current price-lock rates at the end of each two year contract. My savings were about $35.


Jim


----------



## vidiot1985

Looks like just in time for football, WNCN 17's signal strength on TWC is down to about 70% and going in and out between pretty good to unwatchable.


And as I type this, they're showing a Turbo HD Dish Network commercial--how appropriate :-/.


OK, the picture has been watchable for the last few minutes, so maybe it was a temporary problem. Let's hope...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15450203
> 
> 
> Looks like just in time for football, WNCN 17's signal strength on TWC is down to about 70% and going in and out between pretty good to unwatchable.
> 
> 
> And as I type this, they're showing a Turbo HD Dish Network commercial--how appropriate :-/.
> 
> 
> OK, the picture has been watchable for the last few minutes, so maybe it was a temporary problem. Let's hope...



Im reading a 95 signal strength and 35db SNR on TWC and an 88 signal strength 28db SNR OTA here in Apex.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15450351
> 
> 
> Im reading a 95 signal strength and 35db SNR on TWC and an 88 signal strength 28db SNR OTA here in Apex.



Whatever the problem was, it's gone now. I'm now seeing 98% signal strength and a steadily good picture on WNCN on TWC.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15450821
> 
> 
> Whatever the problem was, it's gone now. I'm now seeing 98% signal strength and a steadily good picture on WNCN on TWC.



Signal Strength and SNR are still good but I am getting some uncorrectable errors in tuner statistics.... so there is some 'crud' in the signal. OTA stats are better that TWC stats... I have both tuned and monitoring stats.


----------



## posg

FWIW, UNC is starting to mirror the HD primetime lineup on both UNC-TV and UNC-HD. This means that TWC viewers can now see the REAL PBS HD schedule, not just the HD showcase HD programming.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15458377
> 
> 
> FWIW, UNC is starting to mirror the HD primetime lineup on both UNC-TV and UNC-HD.



It's about time!


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15460060
> 
> 
> It's about time!



Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I'd much rather have good looking *additional* programming, for example "Great Performances" or Jacques Pepin cooking a roast chicken that looks good enough to tempt a vegetarian (no joke), in HD than The News Hour or Charlie Rose, which are perfectly fine in SD.


Of course, shows on the main PBS schedule that should be in HD, e.g. Nova, should be available that way rather than some iffy HD filler.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15458377
> 
> 
> FWIW, UNC is starting to mirror the HD primetime lineup on both UNC-TV and UNC-HD. This means that TWC viewers can now see the REAL PBS HD schedule, not just the HD showcase HD programming.



Now if they could just do a decent job (re-)encoding the HD content and get rid of the motion artifacts... Their bitrate is fine, but they still have motion trails in any scenes which are even reasonably fast..


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15420387
> 
> 
> I was told that my DVR fee would be $11 on top of that. I asked why I was being locked in at the new DVR fee when I called before the increase and I was told you cannot lock in the price of the DVR or other tiers such as the HD package.



If this is true and my "pricelocked" bill goes up, I'll either be back with DirecTV or on UVerse fairly quickly, even if it means paying some of the cancellation fee...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/15463191
> 
> 
> If this is true and my "pricelocked" bill goes up, I'll either be back with DirecTV or on UVerse fairly quickly, even if it means paying some of the cancellation fee...




Well you might want to start looking to see if UVerse is available in your area then... I fought them hard on this one but they told me the DVR fee is not included in the price lock. The person I spoke to even went to a supervisor to find out when I challenged her on it. The price lock I was quoted was only for the Digital Tier. Then the DVR fee and the HD suite price were added to that. So if they ever raise the price on the HD Suite or up the DVR fee or anything you will have to pay the increased rate. I would love it if she was wrong but we'll see when I get my next bill.


----------



## HDMe2

Since we received the Raycom ACC football broadcasts in HD here this year... any word on expanding the amount of ACC basketball games in HD? Just curious since they've proven they can at least do one HD game per week during the football season, was hoping to at least see that progress this year.


I think last year we got 4 HD games prior to the ACC tournament.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15464777
> 
> 
> Since we received the Raycom ACC football broadcasts in HD here this year... any word on expanding the amount of ACC basketball games in HD? Just curious since they've proven they can at least do one HD game per week during the football season, was hoping to at least see that progress this year.
> 
> 
> I think last year we got 4 HD games prior to the ACC tournament.



They were actually doing at least 2 football games a week since they were doing SEC games at the same time. I guess we'll find this Saturday since Raycom is carrying the NC State/Clemson game at noon. Checking WRAL's website they say the game will be in HD. I also sent the sound engineer who mixed the games for Raycom last year a PM to see if he could provide confirmation.


----------



## Falcon_77

*WUNC Coverage Comparison (Analog 4 vs. DTV 25)*


The FCC has provided maps showing which stations will have coverage short-falls, when the analog signals are ended. The maps for the Raleigh stations which will be losing coverage can be found here:

http://www.fcc.gov/dtv/markets/maps_...teville_NC.pdf 


A significant flaw that I see in these coverage maps is that they do not address viewers beyond the contour. I also believe that the maps are overly optimistic within the contour.


Attached is a comparison coverage map for WUNC that I generated using Radio Mobile.


Any comments on the comparison plot would be appreciated. I have used -85dBm as the cut-off for both DTV and analog. I acknowledge that DTV needs about 13dB less power for "replication," but I have found that analog can be viewed at strengths far below specs. The attached chart attempts to show this difference.


Yellow areas should be able to receive analog Low-VHF 4, in watchable condition (with a decent outdoor antenna), but which will probably not be able to receive UHF 25.


WUNC's directional post transition facility will lose coverage as compared to the non-directional 59 facility as well. To make things worse, WUNC is to only be at 45kW until April. I see some complaints in their future.


I am not a proponent of using Low-VHF for DTV (far from it), but it is important to realize that many areas which were able to receive TV service with a Low-VHF antenna no longer have a realistic chance to receive UHF DTV stations.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15465547
> 
> 
> They were actually doing at least 2 football games a week since they were doing SEC games at the same time. I guess we'll find this Saturday since Raycom is carrying the NC State/Clemson game at noon. Checking WRAL's website they say the game will be in HD. I also sent the sound engineer who mixed the games for Raycom last year a PM to see if he could provide confirmation.



I wasn't even thinking about the SEC equipment, since I figure they'd still need them for SEC basketball too. I know they probably wouldn't yet be able to handle all their ACC games since there's usually a couple on at the same time on Saturdays and one or two other weeknights during the season.


I'm just hoping for more than the Duke/UNC or UNC/State games like last year. I would find myself watching a lot more Raycom broadcasts in HD. I know I watched more football this season because of it.


Fingers crossed for this weekend, because if they do State/Clemson they surely will be doing games every week. I know in this are it'll be a big game, and with both teams having good records should be competitive as always.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Falcon_77* /forum/post/15476675
> 
> *WUNC Coverage Comparison (Analog 4 vs. DTV 25)*
> 
> 
> The FCC has provided maps showing which stations will have coverage short-falls, when the analog signals are ended. The maps for the Raleigh stations which will be losing coverage can be found here:
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/dtv/markets/maps_...teville_NC.pdf



I have a dumb question about those maps.. Why are there 2 sets of information for each station? What is the difference? Estimated vs measured, or something more?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

I think the first map only shows coverage changes outside the coverage contour. So if the analog contour is different from the digital contour, the first set of maps/data show only the gain/loss areas with respect to contour changes.


The second appears to take into account interference and gain/loss within the contour, places where coverage otherwise should not have changed.


I'm not 100% sure on that, but that's what it looks like to me.


- Trip


----------



## Falcon_77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15483990
> 
> 
> The second appears to take into account interference and gain/loss within the contour, places where coverage otherwise should not have changed.



I find the second set of maps to be more useful, but they are showing coverage gains for WUNC to the South and West. I don't see how they are arriving at that conclusion.


Regardless, the maps ignore what is happening beyond the contour. Viewers in such areas may as well not exist, especially when WSD's start to broadcast, on-channel, beyond the contours.


----------



## jspENC

I guess they are only guaranteeing that a signal will reach to the contour? If you get a signal beyond that, it's just luck and an exceptional antenna install perhaps... I dunno. I get a couple of channels outside the contours, but only because I have line of site.


----------



## Trip in VA

There are stations whose contours aren't accurate (see Roanoke) that the FCC won't give protection to, even though their signals are loud and clear 20 miles outside the contour.


- Trip


----------



## fmoraes

Has anyone been able to get a price quote on ATT U-Verse around here? I'd be interested to know what the price would be for a bundle similar to RR+Digipic 1000+DVR costs.


Francisco


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15464777
> 
> 
> Since we received the Raycom ACC football broadcasts in HD here this year... any word on expanding the amount of ACC basketball games in HD? Just curious since they've proven they can at least do one HD game per week during the football season, was hoping to at least see that progress this year.
> 
> 
> I think last year we got 4 HD games prior to the ACC tournament.


 http://www.theacc.com/sports/m-baskb...mschedule.html 

According to this, there are a LOT more games in HD this year than last. Every Duke and UNC game listed is in HD, and all but one State game in HD (at Miami). Even with a split for this weekends game, both are in HD...too bad we cant get the other game on FOX50.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Can't post links yet, but more good news from TWC. Additional HD on the way.


Feb. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:


* USA HD - Channel 258

* Bravo HD - Channel 259

* CNBC HD - Channel 266

* Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267

* Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)


----------



## esbee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyUtah* /forum/post/15507119
> 
> 
> Can't post links yet, but more good news from TWC. Additional HD on the way.
> 
> 
> Feb. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> * USA HD - Channel 258
> 
> * Bravo HD - Channel 259
> 
> * CNBC HD - Channel 266
> 
> * Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267
> 
> * Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)



All of these new changes mean nearly nothing to me because their interface and SW is so terrible. I would seriously rather them fix that first than to add anymore HD channels.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esbee* /forum/post/15507732
> 
> 
> All of these new changes mean nearly nothing to me because their interface and SW is so terrible. I would seriously rather them fix that first than to add anymore HD channels.




You evidently don't understand how Time Warner does things then. The new channels are coming from the local level. It's up to each area to add new channels when the local system has space to do so. Navigator is developed by Corporate though, so there is nothing the local Time Warner office can do about it. They can only deploy what they are given from the national office and right now we have the latest version of Navigator that is available.(MDN away)


So I say bring on the HD! Especially those channels!


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/15498158
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a price quote on ATT U-Verse around here? I'd be interested to know what the price would be for a bundle similar to RR+Digipic 1000+DVR costs.
> 
> 
> Francisco



Also, can anyone who has U-Verse provide a little more detail on what is involved with the install? I have heard there is a type of connection box attached to the house (I would assume to take the fiber optic signal and convert it to run over the phone lines....unless they also install some other type of home network system...). And then to tie multiple TVs into source from DVR/tuner...is there some type of satellite box at each TV?


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/15508266
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone who has U-Verse provide a little more detail on what is involved with the install? I have heard there is a type of connection box attached to the house (I would assume to take the fiber optic signal and convert it to run over the phone lines....unless they also install some other type of home network system...). And then to tie multiple TVs into source from DVR/tuner...is there some type of satellite box at each TV?



U-verse is more "fiber to the curb" than fiber to home. Cheaper that way. The fourth post on this link gives a good overview:

http://www.highdefforum.com/t-u-vers...ing-fiber.html 


Frank


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/15505288
> 
> http://www.theacc.com/sports/m-baskb...mschedule.html
> 
> According to this, there are a LOT more games in HD this year than last. Every Duke and UNC game listed is in HD, and all but one State game in HD (at Miami). Even with a split for this weekends game, both are in HD...too bad we cant get the other game on FOX50.



Thanks for that link. I had been checking around for a list, and couldn't find anything but this past year's football schedule of airings.


That is a huge improvement over last year... looks like at least 1 HD game every weekend, and some during the week as well.


I agree, its a shame WRAL/WRAZ can't double-purpose themselves and carry the other games when they are available in HD too if there's no FOX stuff to carry on WRAZ in that timeslot.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/15508392
> 
> 
> U-verse is more "fiber to the curb" than fiber to home. Cheaper that way. The fourth post on this link gives a good overview:
> 
> http://www.highdefforum.com/t-u-vers...ing-fiber.html
> 
> 
> Frank



Also, fiber to the curb also reduces latency ironically. With both cable modems and fiber to the home, the shared network is vulnerable to collisions which waste bandwidth and time, and makes latency unpredictable. Fiber to the curb allows the head end node to buffer packets that arrive at the same time, eliminating collisions by serializing packets that arrive at the same time by storing them in RAM. Therefore, fiber to the node is one tradeoff resulting in less cost, less throughput, and less latency that is more consistent which is great for online gaming and ssh and other remote access sessions where I am controlling a computer through the Internet. Fiber to the home and cable modems result in more throughput and more latency that is much more volatile, which can damage online gaming and ssh and other remote access sessions.


Unfortunately, I can't recommend either U-verse or FIOS if email is critical because the networks that own them, AT&T and Verizon, are dumb enough to allow spammers to stay on the network. This has caused some ISPs to firewall off my family's email when I was a part of BellSouth (which has been bought by AT&T, and if what is showing up on AT&T's entry on Spamhaus is true, AT&T has refused to kick off many of the spammers inherited from BellSouth). These spammers on BellSouth and the subsequent firewalling were what forced my family to move to Road Runner.


----------



## HKStallion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15511197
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't recommend either U-verse or FIOS if email is critical because the networks that own them, AT&T and Verizon, are dumb enough to allow spammers to stay on the network. This has caused some ISPs to firewall off my family's email when I was a part of BellSouth (which has been bought by AT&T, and if what is showing up on AT&T's entry on Spamhaus is true, AT&T has refused to kick off many of the spammers inherited from BellSouth). These spammers on BellSouth and the subsequent firewalling were what forced my family to move to Road Runner.



Not trying to bash you, but who uses their provider's email? why not use a gmail or yahoo and always have the same address no matter where you move?

I have gone from Adelphia cable to VZ DSL, to ATT DSL to TW Cable in the past 10 years. Imagine the amount of email changes i would have. instead my yahoo account has been around for every change i have made, and i have never once used the email they gave me.


Just curious.

Dave


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HKStallion* /forum/post/15517505
> 
> 
> Not trying to bash you, but who uses their provider's email? why not use a gmail or yahoo and always have the same address no matter where you move?



He might be running his own SMTP server...


More on topic, the few minutes I watched of the Clemson/State game looked nice. I'm glad to see Raycom doing the games in HD now!


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HKStallion* /forum/post/15517505
> 
> 
> Not trying to bash you, but who uses their provider's email? why not use a gmail or yahoo and always have the same address no matter where you move?
> 
> I have gone from Adelphia cable to VZ DSL, to ATT DSL to TW Cable in the past 10 years. Imagine the amount of email changes i would have. instead my yahoo account has been around for every change i have made, and i have never once used the email they gave me.
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Dave



I still use my provider's email. Some IPSs that still use the SORBS spam blacklist will blacklist the free email services because the operator of SORBS believes that you should have to use a paid service because it is generally harder to get onto a paid Internet service if you have a reputation of being a spammer, while it is easy to set up a sockpuppet account on a free email service when you get bounced. This was the same list that blacklisted BellSouth's email servers as spammers. I tried a free email account once and it became unusable due to the volumes of spam that arrived even though I rarely used it except to email when I was away from home.


----------



## StinDaWg












Raleigh, NC residents were pretty satisfied with 20 or so new HD channels at the tail end of last year, but apparently Time Warner Cable is really feeling the pressure from recent entrant AT&T. Now, Triangle citizens can start preparing for four more to hit the EPG on February 13th: USA HD (258), Bravo HD (259), CNBC HD (266) and SciFi HD (267). Don't take this personally TWC, but we appreciate the favor, AT&T. [Disclosure: Engadget is part of the Time Warner family]

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/01/10...in-raleigh-nc/


----------



## bkohler

Today, my doorbell rang, and a man introduced himself as my personal Time Warner Customer Service rep. He had credentials, and a list of all TWC subscribers in the neighborhood, including what services they subscribe to, and the new, increased price each was now paying. Said he was checking signal strengths, etc, then began hawking the wonders of adding VOIP to my already too high cable bill. Told me it would practically be free. (like a $7 increase in my bill is free). When i told him that we use cell phones only, he backed off that, and then went on to say that if I ever needed service of any sort, to call him directly, and he handed me a TWC flyer with his name/number, etc. Said many people complain about calling the normal service number and get put on hold for such a long time, but now there was another way to get service .. my own personal customer service rep.


I don't doubt his legitimacy at all, but really believe, besides this just being just another way for TWC to get in your face about adding telefony services (since i have received numerous snail mails and voice calls pushing their bundled (bungled?) services), that they are starting to feel the pressure of competition now, and are now playing the personal customer service rep card..


I can only hope (dream, probably) that this keeps translating into into better offerings from them, as things like U-Verse start to take hold in the area.


----------



## vidiot1985

If only TWC would make all those HD-versions-of-standard-service channels clear QAM!!!!


----------



## bobbis

Not only were the Panthers horrible last night, but the Fox HD PQ was garbage....The earlier Ravens game was SO much better! The commercials looked better than the game AND the in-studio stuff looked like SQ....what's causes this? Also, has anyone ever noticed how good the espn in-studio stuff looks? Amazing. I wish they all could do it as good as those guys.


----------



## melbakat

The problem I have been having with FOX 50 HD is that the picture starts and stops. It is so bad I cannot watch anything on that channel. This happens with TWC and OTA. Does anyone else have this issue? It is the only channel I have seen that does this. Is it a problem with their signal? I sent FOX an email about it...


----------



## sooke

I don't have the starts and stops, but I agree NFL on FOX is almost EDTV quality. Atleast from TWC in Raleigh. And it's not a 720p vs 1080i issue: my set is 720p, so CBS's 1080i scaled down to 720p on my set looks sooo much better than FOX's NFL at 720p.


----------



## bartsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15521144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raleigh, NC residents were pretty satisfied with 20 or so new HD channels at the tail end of last year, but apparently Time Warner Cable is really feeling the pressure from recent entrant AT&T. Now, Triangle citizens can start preparing for four more to hit the EPG on February 13th: USA HD (258), Bravo HD (259), CNBC HD (266) and SciFi HD (267). Don't take this personally TWC, but we appreciate the favor, AT&T. [Disclosure: Engadget is part of the Time Warner family]
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/01/10...in-raleigh-nc/



If only these were going to be activated before shows like MONK, PSYCH, BURN NOTICE, and BATTLESTAR GALACTICA started back.


----------



## larc919

I currently have only the TWC Basic package, which means my QAM HD channels are limited to local area stations that have HD. What I'm wondering is if any additional QAM HD channels are added with the Standard package? I might be interested in moving up to Standard IF that resulted in more HD channels I could get with QAM and without a box or card.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15526619
> 
> 
> I currently have only the TWC Basic package, which means my QAM HD channels are limited to local area stations that have HD. What I'm wondering is if any additional QAM HD channels are added with the Standard package? I might be interested in moving up to Standard IF that resulted in more HD channels I could get with QAM and without a box or card.



Nope. You need a CableCARD or a cable box to decrypt any other channels. All digital channels except the ones required to be unencrypted arrive encrypted.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/15523139
> 
> 
> Not only were the Panthers horrible last night, but the Fox HD PQ was garbage....The earlier Ravens game was SO much better! The commercials looked better than the game AND the in-studio stuff looked like SQ....what's causes this? Also, has anyone ever noticed how good the espn in-studio stuff looks? Amazing. I wish they all could do it as good as those guys.



Fox in-studio is filmed in 16:9 480p SD. It looks like SD because it is!


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15530146
> 
> 
> Fox in-studio is filmed in 16:9 480p SD. It looks like SD because it is!



Yes it is SD, but it is not _filmed_, and it is not _taped_.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15530858
> 
> 
> Yes it is SD, but it is not _filmed_, and it is not _taped_.



Uhhhhhh alrighty then.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15532242
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhh alrighty then.



I think he's attempting to make some kind of comment about how analog recording is better than digital recording.


- Trip


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15529838
> 
> 
> Nope. You need a CableCARD or a cable box to decrypt any other channels. All digital channels except the ones required to be unencrypted arrive encrypted.



Thanks. I was afraid that was the case.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15532274
> 
> 
> I think he's attempting to make some kind of comment about how analog recording is better than digital recording.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Or that digital recording these days goes to disk storage (or flash memory in smaller, portable devices).


----------



## drewwho

Has anybody else noticed that the RTN (50-2) listings are bad?


TitanTV has just an "RTN" box, with no listing data at all.


Tribune Media Services based services (zap2it.com, SageTV listings, MCE listings) seem to have a generic series description, and no episode descriptions. The listings are also sometimes incorrect. I seem to remember that SageTV had accurate listings with full episode descriptions a few months ago..


Do TWC digital boxes have the correct listings for RTN?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Has anybody else noticed that the RTN (50-2) listings are bad?

Yes, I see the same text across the screen for every time slot with the OTA EPG. Seems to have started after the new Year.


----------



## vidiot1985

I've noticed that TitanTV's TWC - Cary analog cable listing is missing the Cartoon Network and has been since it moved from 75 to 64 a while back.


I used TitanTV's "Help->Report incorrect listings" menu to report it, but it looks like they have yet to fix it since I just checked and it's still missing.


----------



## Trip in VA

Regarding RTN: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...dustryid=47171 


- Trip


----------



## pkscout

My mother-in-law has the TWC DVR (she's in Raleigh) and is going out of town for three weeks. It doesn't look like she'll have enough space to record everything she wants to while she's gone. I remember hearing at one time that TWC was going to offer an external expansion unit, but I don't see anything in any obvious place on their web site about it. Is this an option from them, or can you add your own, or maybe she's just out of luck?


Thanks.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15543467
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has the TWC DVR (she's in Raleigh) and is going out of town for three weeks. It doesn't look like she'll have enough space to record everything she wants to while she's gone. I remember hearing at one time that TWC was going to offer an external expansion unit, but I don't see anything in any obvious place on their web site about it. Is this an option from them, or can you add your own, or maybe she's just out of luck?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've never tried it but solutions using eSATA appear to work:

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=334 


Frank


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15543467
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has the TWC DVR (she's in Raleigh) and is going out of town for three weeks. It doesn't look like she'll have enough space to record everything she wants to while she's gone. I remember hearing at one time that TWC was going to offer an external expansion unit, but I don't see anything in any obvious place on their web site about it. Is this an option from them, or can you add your own, or maybe she's just out of luck?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Fortunately, your division has not deployed the "upgraded" Navigator software that adds new features but breaks eSATA support (I live with the same division). The version of ODN that is deployed here correctly handles eSATA. Also, if your DVR is one of the legacy DVRs without a CableCARD, I have heard that the MDN software on the legacy boxes support eSATA correctly. For now, you can go to Best Buy or Circuit City (which may have to start liquidating soon due to its bankruptcy) and buy a Western Digital MyDVR Expander eSATA edition, unplug your DVR, plug in the MyDVR Expander, and then plug in your DVR if you want to gamble that the newest software will not be deployed during the vacation.


By the way, does anyone know of a series 3 ODN version that does not break eSATA?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15543467
> 
> 
> My mother-in-law has the TWC DVR (she's in Raleigh) and is going out of town for three weeks. It doesn't look like she'll have enough space to record everything she wants to while she's gone. I remember hearing at one time that TWC was going to offer an external expansion unit, but I don't see anything in any obvious place on their web site about it. Is this an option from them, or can you add your own, or maybe she's just out of luck?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have an 8300HD with an external eSATA drive and have never had any problems. As jvn11 stated that newer versions of the ODN software have caused problems with eSATA support but we don't have that version here yet so you should be able to add an external drive to an 8300HD or 8300HDC with no problems. Just be careful what kind of drive you get because all drives don't seem to work. Some folks have had problems with the WD MyDVR expander. There is a whole forum dedicated to eSATA drives with a list of drives that works. It can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=516559 


As for Time Warner offering a solution, they don't even acknowledge eSATA so they aren't going to be any help.


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15246647
> 
> 
> In case anyone else missed this:
> 
> 
> Upcoming and Recent Channel Lineup Changes
> 
> 
> Jan. 13, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Cinemax East HD - Channel 433
> 
> Cinemax West HD - Channel 434
> 
> The Movie Channel HD - Channel 463
> 
> Starz HD - Channel 475



Anyone have any luck with these yet? I don't have them.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15545089
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck with these yet? I don't have them.




As of this morning when I left home Starz and TMC were up but no Cinemax. Someone in the Greensboro thread reported the same thing there.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15545089
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck with these yet? I don't have them.



I don't subscribe to the TWC movie channels. Has anyone else checked?


----------



## Blu-ray J

TMC does show for me and Starz does (even though I don't get it) on the guide but yeah, no Cinemax, which I do get.


----------



## ddi

Same here. I even rebooted the box but still no joy. Darn it! I was wanting to watch a couple of movies on Cinemax West HD tonight!


----------



## nicktripp

It's my first time posting in this thread. I normally just read since the Triangle is local for my parents. However, I was reading over at DBSTalk.com and noticed that Dish added the Triangle locals as MPEG4 HD networks on their new satellite last night. They're not yet available as the new bird is still in it's testing phase, but I believe it's scheduled to be fully operational sometime net month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DBSTalk.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ADD 4612 WTVD{DURHAM, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
> 
> 
> ADD 4613 WRAL{RALEIGH, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
> 
> 
> ADD 4614 WNCN{GOLDSBORO, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
> 
> 
> ADD 4615 WRAZ{RALEIGH, NC} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 SPOT XX Ciel 2 129w UNAVAIL HIDE



Source: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150003


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicktripp* /forum/post/15551374
> 
> 
> It's my first time posting in this thread. I normally just read since the Triangle is local for my parents. However, I was reading over at DBSTalk.com and noticed that Dish added the Triangle locals as MPEG4 HD networks on their new satellite last night. They're not yet available as the new bird is still in it's testing phase, but I believe it's scheduled to be fully operational sometime net month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150003



I believe the new bird is just going to replace the old (and decrepit) bird at 129, so I don't think we gain anything other than better (and needed) signal strength, tho the new bird may give Dish the ability to add more National HD soon (we hope). We've had all the HD locals for quite a while now (tho PBS would be nice)


----------



## bugspk

I would like to know if you have following channel if you use TV qam tuner with TWC cable:


Location: Raleigh, NC

Cable: Time Warner

Channels: Ch17-1, 17-2, 17-3, 5, 22, 28


Thank You,


----------



## ktut

Anyone have Cinemax on 433 and 434 yet? It's still not on for me.


----------



## nicktripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15551396
> 
> 
> I believe the new bird is just going to replace the old (and decrepit) bird at 129, so I don't think we gain anything other than better (and needed) signal strength, tho the new bird may give Dish the ability to add more National HD soon (we hope). We've had all the HD locals for quite a while now (tho PBS would be nice)



I think it adds quite a bit of capacity too, though I could be mistaken. I didn't realize you already had HD locals, but that certainly makes sense. Still, looks like you'll be moving to the new bird very soon.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15551856
> 
> 
> Anyone have Cinemax on 433 and 434 yet? It's still not on for me.



Still missing statewide. Charlotte nor Greensboro has gotten it yet either and they were suppose to get it yesterday as well.


----------



## ktut

I emailed customer service this morning and they told me to reboot my box and it would be there. Needless to say, that didn't work. They don't even know what's on their own system. I have a U-verse install for next Wednesday. Tired of the TWC bull.


----------



## DonB2

"Regarding RTN: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...dustryid=47171 "


Hmm, that does explain a lot of the 50.2 problems.


I tuned to 50.2 a couple of times and so far found A team I think it is called and also a LA Firemen rescue show on in about the same time slots I use to catch Magnum and such.



I hope RTN does not go like the music video subchannel on 22 or 28 I forget which.


----------



## DonB2

From WRAL.com


FCC chairman to visit Raleigh, talk about digital TV


The chairman of the Federal Communications Commission is coming to Raleigh Wednesday as part of a promotion of next month's scheduled change to DTV. Watch the town hall meeting at 1 p.m.


----------



## Trip in VA

RTN should be fine once the new distribution center is all set up and ironed out. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


- Trip


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bugspk* /forum/post/15551672
> 
> 
> I would like to know if you have following channel if you use TV qam tuner with TWC cable:
> 
> 
> Location: Raleigh, NC
> 
> Cable: Time Warner
> 
> Channels: Ch17-1, 17-2, 17-3, 5, 22, 28



Yes, all the broadcast networks are available on TWC if you have a TV with a QAM tuner. You may need to do the occasional rescan when the virtual channel mappings change.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/15553464
> 
> 
> Yes, all the broadcast networks are available on TWC if you have a TV with a QAM tuner. You may need to do the occasional rescan when the virtual channel mappings change.



In addition to the local broadcasters, clear QAM also gets you the SD digital versions of WGN, News 14, News 14 Weather, Telemundo (or is that Univision, I can't recall), I think CSPAN and CSPAN-2, and some local cable access channels that show stuff like college classes or special lectures.


One good place to check is Silicon Dust ( home of the HD Homerun tuner). Their query returns digital OTA and clear QAM channels it knows about.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/15553260
> 
> 
> FCC chairman to visit Raleigh, talk about digital TV


 http://www.wral.com/news/video/4311660/ 


One of the things I wish somebody would ask is why they did the transitions in 2 steps rather than three. Eg, the current plan:


1 - establish digital transmissions using low power, unused frequencies where they're mostly ignored

2 - on the 2/17/09 flag day, turn off analog, re-assign digital channels


Why didn't they do something like:


1 - establish digital transmissions using low power, unused frequencies where they're mostly ignored

2 - on the first flag day, swap the analog and digital. Analog now becomes the ugly, red-headed step child, gets poorer, lower-power equipment, etc. FCC requires channels to broadcast a crawl: "Analog is going away, get your converter box now" 24/7 on their analog channels for a year.

3 - on the second flag day (months or years later), finally turn off analog.


I guess it would have cost too much? At least doing it like above would provide a "lifeline" analog, albeit on a different channel, much weaker, and with an annoying crawl, to encourage the last holdouts to switch.


Drew


----------



## ktut

Cinemax is up and running in Raleigh.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15553769
> 
> http://www.wral.com/news/video/4311660/
> 
> 
> One of the things I wish somebody would ask is why they did the transitions in 2 steps rather than three. Eg, the current plan:
> 
> 
> 1 - establish digital transmissions using low power, unused frequencies where they're mostly ignored
> 
> 2 - on the 2/17/09 flag day, turn off analog, re-assign digital channels
> 
> 
> Why didn't they do something like:
> 
> 
> 1 - establish digital transmissions using low power, unused frequencies where they're mostly ignored
> 
> 2 - on the first flag day, swap the analog and digital. Analog now becomes the ugly, red-headed step child, gets poorer, lower-power equipment, etc. FCC requires channels to broadcast a crawl: "Analog is going away, get your converter box now" 24/7 on their analog channels for a year.
> 
> 3 - on the second flag day (months or years later), finally turn off analog.
> 
> 
> I guess it would have cost too much? At least doing it like above would provide a "lifeline" analog, albeit on a different channel, much weaker, and with an annoying crawl, to encourage the last holdouts to switch.
> 
> 
> Drew



That would be impossible in many situations. For example, WNCN is analog on 17 and digital on 55. On feb 17 analog 17 and digital 55 goes off the air and feb 18 digital 17 goes on the air. You cant have both on the same frequency and staying on 55 with analog isnt allowed....


----------



## DonB2

I forget are all TV VHF frequencies being sold off or just the lower VHF frequencies?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/15554669
> 
> 
> I forget are all TV VHF frequencies being sold off or just the lower VHF frequencies?



Neither.... its the UHF >51 that have been auctioned off.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15554096
> 
> 
> That would be impossible in many situations. For example, WNCN is analog on 17 and digital on 55. On feb 17 analog 17 and digital 55 goes off the air and feb 18 digital 17 goes on the air. You cant have both on the same frequency and staying on 55 with analog isnt allowed....



It would have been perfectly possible had they planned for it in the first place. They should have switched the default to digital before they had to give up the spectrum to the new licensees. Eg, they should have done it a few years ago, on the original transition date..


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15554896
> 
> 
> It would have been perfectly possible had they planned for it in the first place. They should have switched the default to digital before they had to give up the spectrum to the new licensees. Eg, they should have done it a few years ago, on the original transition date..
> 
> 
> Drew



We will have to agree to disagree then. Not enough in core channels for every station to have 2. Not to mention the costs involved to allow a 'flip the switch' channel switch to switch analog and digital channel assignments.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15555402
> 
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree then. Not enough in core channels for every station to have 2. Not to mention the costs involved to allow a 'flip the switch' channel switch to switch analog and digital channel assignments.




I don't understand what you mean. Every station has 2 now, don't they? Or are there some analog stations that were not assigned a temporary digital frequency?


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15555588
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean. Every station has 2 now, don't they? Or are there some analog stations that were not assigned a temporary digital frequency?
> 
> 
> Drew



No they do not. and some that were given a 2nd frequncy, it is out of core (locally - 11,5,17,22, and 4 are all on channels 52-59 for their digital right now).


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15555588
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean. Every station has 2 now, don't they? Or are there some analog stations that were not assigned a temporary digital frequency?
> 
> 
> Drew



So in your master plan, stations like WRAL, which have to move to a third frequency (because trust me, a digital on channel 5 would be HORRIBLE) which depend on other stations to relocate before using their final frequencies, what do they do when they "swap analog and digital"?


Or does the digital signal move to channel 5, where every light switch, every bolt of lightning within 50 miles, every electric motor, etc all cause it to drop out?


- Trip


----------



## guitarguy316

i'm watching lost ota on cable using the tuner on my tv (time warner) and only during lost does the feed seem to stutter, like dropping the frame rate or something, but its fine during commericals...anyone ever experience this?


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicktripp* /forum/post/15551374
> 
> 
> It's my first time posting in this thread. I normally just read since the Triangle is local for my parents. However, I was reading over at DBSTalk.com and noticed that Dish added the Triangle locals as MPEG4 HD networks on their new satellite last night. They're not yet available as the new bird is still in it's testing phase, but I believe it's scheduled to be fully operational sometime net month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150003



not saying I doubt you or the info - but why would they be moving the channels off 118 after they went to the expense of putting the 118/119special lnbs in this area







I do see that the 129W are listed as Spotbeam while the old signal on 118 was CONUS, which may mean some people cannot take their Dish unit to the Coast or the Mountains any longer and expect to see the locals.


Even if they decide to use those elsewhere (another market) that means they will be forced to install the more expensive lnbs from scratch, so it does not make very much sense - Of course, Dish has often proved it has no forward thinking.


----------



## melbakat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitarguy316* /forum/post/15558242
> 
> 
> i'm watching lost ota on cable using the tuner on my tv (time warner) and only during lost does the feed seem to stutter, like dropping the frame rate or something, but its fine during commericals...anyone ever experience this?



I had the same problem! It was stuttering so bad I had to watch the show on the SD channel instead, which does not look as good on my HDTV.


So what is causing this? Is it TWC? Or is it ABC?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15556486
> 
> 
> So in your master plan, stations like WRAL, which have to move to a third frequency (because trust me, a digital on channel 5 would be HORRIBLE) which Trip



Yes.. I'd say they should have moved to their final digital frequency a few years ago, and should have been broadcasting low-power analog on the 50-something channel they are using for their current temporary digital assignment.


From what I saw of the webcast, the FCC seems to have wanted to do a more gradual conversion, but were pressed by Congress to make a hard cutoff date so they could sell off the spectrum.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbakat* /forum/post/15560204
> 
> 
> I had the same problem! It was stuttering so bad I had to watch the show on the SD channel instead, which does not look as good on my HDTV.
> 
> 
> So what is causing this? Is it TWC? Or is it ABC?



Curious.. Dish just fixed a similar problem.. it was with local channels broadcasting in 720p (ABC and FOX).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15560475
> 
> 
> Curious.. Dish just fixed a similar problem.. it was with local channels broadcasting in 720p (ABC and FOX).



I remember reading on a Mythtv forum about people having similar problems specifically with ABC primetime shows like Lost last year. Here is the link to the start of the thread:
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/list.../317736#317736 


What caught my eye was one of the developers said he thinks they are "broadcasting about 40 fps on a 60fps stream and marking some of the frames as repeatable" which is something not all playback devices handle well. I haven't recorded anything from ABC primetime since Mars went on hiatus, otherwise I'd check to see if WTVD is now doing this.


Drew


----------



## Smackrabbit

I replaced my SA8300 DVR with a TiVo HD last week and everything has been fine with the cable card so far, until I tried to watch something on HBO last night. I get channels 400-406, but not 407-410 (I'm not sure about 411 as it's simulcast on 285 which I know I get). Does anyone know if this is an issue with my cable card setup, or are these on SDV and I need to wait for the tuning adapter to be available here?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/15563595
> 
> 
> I replaced my SA8300 DVR with a TiVo HD last week and everything has been fine with the cable card so far, until I tried to watch something on HBO last night. I get channels 400-406, but not 407-410 (I'm not sure about 411 as it's simulcast on 285 which I know I get). Does anyone know if this is an issue with my cable card setup, or are these on SDV and I need to wait for the tuning adapter to be available here?



According to this list from a while back, those channels were going to be moved to SDV.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=402796


----------



## jnv11

Is it just me, or does the red background behind the contestant singing (or destroying the judges' ears if he or she is trash) get full of compression artifacts on _American Idol_ whenever the Fox 50 logo gets added to the lower right corner of the screen?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15564587
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the red background behind the contestant singing (or destroying the judges' ears if he or she is trash) get full of compression artifacts on _American Idol_ whenever the Fox 50 logo gets added to the lower right corner of the screen?



I've noticed the red background is full of artifacts too. It was also full of artifacts on previous seasons. But how can you tell if its the logo? It seems like there is always either a "fox-hd" or a "fox-50" logo in place during the auditions.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

The logo is inserted by the Fox splicer I believe, so I am doubting the logo is causing the issue.


- Trip


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15564695
> 
> 
> I've noticed the red background is full of artifacts too. It was also full of artifacts on previous seasons. But how can you tell if its the logo? It seems like there is always either a "fox-hd" or a "fox-50" logo in place during the auditions.
> 
> 
> Drew



I noticed that sometimes, the logo is not there like soon after a commercial ends, and the artifacts are much reduced. I wonder if the splicer is decompressing the broadcast-quality HD feed from Fox, inserting the logo, and then recompressing the video, causing all of the artifacts.


----------



## Scooper

Anybody with SDTV DBS notice if Dish or DirectTV are still sending analog instead of the digital streams ?


----------



## bdfox18doe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15565570
> 
> 
> I noticed that sometimes, the logo is not there like soon after a commercial ends, and the artifacts are much reduced. I wonder if the splicer is decompressing the broadcast-quality HD feed from Fox, inserting the logo, and then recompressing the video, causing all of the artifacts.



No,the splicer only affects the area in which the logo is present.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15566514
> 
> 
> Anybody with SDTV DBS notice if Dish or DirectTV are still sending analog instead of the digital streams ?



DirecTV is still sending analog SD on WRAL and WTVD at least (I didn't catch any others doing the test at 6:25p). Interestingly, last week when PBS did the test, DirecTV SD for WUNC was getting the digital feed. So, at least one is ready for Feb 17th.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15566710
> 
> 
> DirecTV is still sending analog SD on WRAL and WTVD at least (I didn't catch any others doing the test at 6:25p). Interestingly, last week when PBS did the test, DirecTV SD for WUNC was getting the digital feed. So, at least one is ready for Feb 17th.



Unsettling, but not surprising. At least I'm ready to go OTA if I have to... - in fact - it's my prefered


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicktripp* /forum/post/15551374
> 
> 
> It's my first time posting in this thread. I normally just read since the Triangle is local for my parents. However, I was reading over at DBSTalk.com and noticed that Dish added the Triangle locals as MPEG4 HD networks on their new satellite last night. They're not yet available as the new bird is still in it's testing phase, but I believe it's scheduled to be fully operational sometime net month.



BeachComber mostly addressed this already, but a couple of extra of my 2 cents...


Raleigh HD Locals have been live for a couple of years now (as BeachComber already said) from the 118.7 location. That's where I've been getting them since about a month after they went live.


Last year Dish also put them up on the Eastern Arc config (I believe on 61.5) so newer installs in this area might be getting them from the 61.5 location.


Popular theory on what was just uplinked to the new 129 satellite is that Dish is firing up transponders CONUS and Spotbeam to test things out before migrating things over... and as such are just picking things to test out the various transponders.


There's no real reason to believe Raleigh HD locals will actually have a permanent home on 129 at all since new customers will be getting Eastern Arc, and existing customers already have 118.7 OR 61.5 to get them now.


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15564270
> 
> 
> According to this list from a while back, those channels were going to be moved to SDV.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=402796



Thanks. Hopefully we get that tuning adapter soon around here, I was happy to have ESPNNewsHD for a couple of days...


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15567423
> 
> 
> There's no real reason to believe Raleigh HD locals will actually have a permanent home on 129 at all since new customers will be getting Eastern Arc, and existing customers already have 118.7 OR 61.5 to get them now.



"permanent" is a relative term







but my guess is that they'll be on 129 for quite some time. Dish only just kicked the mpeg2 folks to mpeg4 boxes... now they'd have to come back and give folks that are not on EA a new dish (to get 61.5). I'll be glad when it happens, but I'm not expecting it any time soon.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smackrabbit* /forum/post/15568698
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully we get that tuning adapter soon around here, I was happy to have ESPNNewsHD for a couple of days...




They've started installing the tuning adapters in Greensboro so hopefully you will see them here soon.


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> i'm watching lost ota on cable using the tuner on my tv (time warner) and only during lost does the feed seem to stutter, like dropping the frame rate or something, but its fine during commericals...anyone ever experience this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbakat* /forum/post/15560204
> 
> 
> I had the same problem! It was stuttering so bad I had to watch the show on the SD channel instead, which does not look as good on my HDTV.
> 
> 
> So what is causing this? Is it TWC? Or is it ABC?



Same problem here. It sucks because Lost is one of the few show that I MUST watch every week and it looks like garbage. I noticed it does the same thing on other ABC primetime shows too. It sucks and its obvious ABC isn't doing anything to fix the problem.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15569623
> 
> 
> "permanent" is a relative term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my guess is that they'll be on 129 for quite some time. Dish only just kicked the mpeg2 folks to mpeg4 boxes... now they'd have to come back and give folks that are not on EA a new dish (to get 61.5). I'll be glad when it happens, but I'm not expecting it any time soon.



Not unless they kick 118.7 out of service. In order to have Raleigh HD locals right now as an existing customer you either have to already be seeing 118.7 or 61.5.


The dish that gets 118.7 will also get 110/119 and 129... That's what I am pointed towards right now. I've seen nothing to indicate that they are pulling 118.7 out of orbit... and the 118.7 requires a unique type of LNB to receive... so anyone who isn't getting Raleigh locals from Dish has to get a new Dish for 118.7 or get Eastern arc for 61.5 (if they don't already see that one).


There's just no logical reason to light up 129 as a permanent home for other than testing the spotbeams unless they are planning on yanking them from 118.7... and if they do that, they might have to repoint some folks from that too since it carries some other things like internationals.


Although, having said all that... I suppose there is a remote possibility they could duplicate some markets on 129 for international packages since I don't think people who want international channels can get Eastern arc right now. I could be wrong on that point though.


----------



## HDMe2

On the OTA front again...


My WRAL has been lower the last couple of days (signal levels). Last night 22 and 28 were also low. 22 was breaking up badly too, so Smallville was pretty much unwatchable


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15571762
> 
> 
> Not unless they kick 118.7 out of service. In order to have Raleigh HD locals right now as an existing customer you either have to already be seeing 118.7 or 61.5.



My mistake... I thought they were on 129, but you (both) are absolutely correct. (that does make them being on Ceil 2 more interesting







)


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15571771
> 
> 
> On the OTA front again...
> 
> 
> My WRAL has been lower the last couple of days (signal levels). Last night 22 and 28 were also low. 22 was breaking up badly too, so Smallville was pretty much unwatchable



The only 22's that come in well for me are either analog or off Dish... I'm hoping that when they can finally power off the analog, that they put more power back on the digital.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15571960
> 
> 
> The only 22's that come in well for me are either analog or off Dish... I'm hoping that when they can finally power off the analog, that they put more power back on the digital.



22 seemed to be better tonight. I (we) can only hope these are the pains of pre-transition and cross our fingers that things are more stable in the next month.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15578015
> 
> 
> 22 seemed to be better tonight. I (we) can only hope these are the pains of pre-transition and cross our fingers that things are more stable in the next month.



Unless they decide to postpone the transition to try and get all the procrastinators dealt with. Then we can expect months more of this uncertainty and instability. I guess over two years of notice just isn't enough for some folks.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15553707
> 
> 
> One good place to check is Silicon Dust ( home of the HD Homerun tuner). Their query returns digital OTA and clear QAM channels it knows about.



I just noticed this mention of Silicon Dust last night. When I checked my Raleigh zip, I noticed some HD channels at QAM 123 and 124 I hadn't seen before. So I rescanned my TV today and got some new channels. Since the same three are available in 123 and 124, it's probably a TWC error they'll shortly correct. Everybody else getting them?


123.1 & 124.1 HDNET

123.2 & 124.2 HDNTM (I think)

123.3 & 124.3 TBS-HD


----------



## larc919

Yeah, it was an error. They're gone now.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15580438
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was an error. They're gone now.



All six are gone? What a shame--having a glimpse at what could be, only to have it taken away :-(.


What's the point of TWC encrypting TBS-HD!??! (other than the obvious prodding of customers to pay for a digital cable box, though apparently that is enough)


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15585108
> 
> 
> What's the point of TWC encrypting TBS-HD!??! (other than the obvious prodding of customers to pay for a digital cable box, though apparently that is enough)



Not speaking for TWC, but probably that, plus some combination of:


- not having to worry about updating the virtual channel mappings when they move stuff around

- not having to worry about updating a second, disjoint, channel guide for people to be able to use it

- not having to educate their CSRs and techs about the different viewing experiences for those with and without a cable box.


After all, if they broadcast the digital & HD versions of their 'standard' channels in clear-QAM, any TV with both an analog cable and a QAM tuner is going to start showing the same TBS programming on three different channels, and the two digital versions aren't going to be in the same place that they are when you have a cable box. It's not something the average user is going to expect.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/15594733
> 
> 
> Not speaking for TWC, but probably that, plus some combination of:



I think most of your reasons are specious. People without boxes don't expect remapping or channel guides. I think the real reason they encrypt is because if they didn't, the would not be getting their $7.25/mo for a digital box, or $2.50/mo for a cable card from a lot of people.


BTW, does TWC allow customer owned STBs? Or are you still going to end up paying $2.50/mo for a cable card?


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15595376
> 
> 
> I think most of your reasons are specious. People without boxes don't expect remapping or channel guides. I think the real reason they encrypt is because if they didn't, the would not be getting their $7.25/mo for a digital box, or $2.50/mo for a cable card from a lot of people.
> 
> 
> BTW, does TWC allow customer owned STBs? Or are you still going to end up paying $2.50/mo for a cable card?
> 
> 
> Drew



As to customer owned STB's... you mean like a TiVo? TiVo owners pay for the cablecard and a digital tier fee.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15595448
> 
> 
> As to customer owned STB's... you mean like a TiVo? TiVo owners pay for the cablecard and a digital tier fee.



No, I mean a Scientific Atlanta, just like what they'd rent you.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15595376
> 
> 
> I think the real reason they encrypt is because if they didn't, the would not be getting their $7.25/mo for a digital box, or $2.50/mo for a cable card from a lot of people.



If they didn't encrypt TBS HD, they would not be getting $56/mo from some people. It's not just the equipment but also the service tier.


$71.95/mo for DIGIPiC 1000

versus

$15.95/mo for Basic service


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/15596156
> 
> 
> If they didn't encrypt TBS HD, they would not be getting $56/mo from some people. It's not just the equipment but also the service tier.
> 
> 
> $71.95/mo for DIGIPiC 1000
> 
> versus
> 
> $15.95/mo for Basic service



Only because they don't filter. If they didn't encrypt, they'd have to filter.


As I've said before, we've got the worst of both worlds. They're encrypting, but not giving very much granularity on what you receive. They could get almost as much granularity as they've got with their digital packages by filtering digital the way they do analog, then they wouldn't need to encrypt. I guess they just can't be bothered to do the truck rolls to do filtering correctly. But if they're going to encrypt, then I should be able to buy channels a-la-cart, and not pay for a bunch of garbage I don't want produced by companies I dont' want to support.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15595523
> 
> 
> No, I mean a Scientific Atlanta, just like what they'd rent you.
> 
> 
> Drew



Hmmm... I dont think they would even allow that. SA doesnt sell those to anyone but cableco's so the box would possibly be considered stolen. Im also not sure how closely those boxes follow (if at all) and could be customized per cable system and not even work on other systems.


If they did allow it... im sure youd get at least the digital tier charge and anything else they could whack you with


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15596524
> 
> 
> Only because they don't filter. If they didn't encrypt, they'd have to filter.
> 
> 
> As I've said before, we've got the worst of both worlds. They're encrypting, but not giving very much granularity on what you receive. They could get almost as much granularity as they've got with their digital packages by filtering digital the way they do analog, then they wouldn't need to encrypt. I guess they just can't be bothered to do the truck rolls to do filtering correctly. But if they're going to encrypt, then I should be able to buy channels a-la-cart, and not pay for a bunch of garbage I don't want produced by companies I dont' want to support.
> 
> 
> Drew



Filtering is so easy to get around they probably dont see it as effective and would surely cost a bunch to implement and get right. Encryption is sooooo much easier and flexible.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15597069
> 
> 
> Filtering is so easy to get around they probably dont see it as effective and would surely cost a bunch to implement and get right. Encryption is sooooo much easier and flexible.



I agree that encryption is easier and more flexible than filtering. I'm not saying they should get rid if it.


However...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/15596156
> 
> 
> If they didn't encrypt TBS HD, they would not be getting $56/mo from some people. It's not just the equipment but also the service tier.
> 
> 
> $71.95/mo for DIGIPiC 1000
> 
> versus
> 
> $15.95/mo for Basic service



That's not the right comparison for my issue about encrypting TBS HD and the like. It is $71.95 for the DIGIPiC 1000 tier vs. $56.66 for Standard tier. So you're right, it's not just the equipment rental, but the service tier change. But Basic service is already done via filtering. Otherwise there'd be no difference between Basic and Standard service.


My point is that I'm already getting TBS, TNT, CNN, Food Network, Versus, Bravo, etc. for my $56.66 Standard service. If Time Warner Cable is the home of Free HD (tm), why do I have to pay more for HD for those same channels that I'm already getting? (Yes, I know the answer to that :-( )


----------



## drewwho

What happened to the Fox-50 news last night? Isn't it usually in HD?


BTW, I like WRAL's High-Def crawl on 5-1, where it is actually in high-def. It barely interfered with the program, while providing valuable information. I don't like it so much on Fox-50, where they took House out of HD to run it, and then showed the SD feed in a really tiny window, where the aspect ratio wasn't even preserved.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15597049
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I dont think they would even allow that. SA doesnt sell those to anyone but cableco's so the box would possibly be considered stolen.



OK, then Motorola, or somebody. It just seems that if I'm going to have a box in my house, I want to own it, and I want some choice as to what it is...


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/15594733
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> After all, if they broadcast the digital & HD versions of their 'standard' channels in clear-QAM, any TV with both an analog cable and a QAM tuner is going to start showing the same TBS programming on three different channels, and the two digital versions aren't going to be in the same place that they are when you have a cable box. It's not something the average user is going to expect.



In addition to Drewwho's response, I'd add that this is already the situation for the stuff that is in clear QAM on TWC.


There are SD and HD digital and SD analog versions of most of the local broadcast channels already. So folks with TVs with QAM and analog tuners, but without a cable box, are already dealing with the issue you're referring to.


And if there are the HD digital versions of channels like TBS, what is the point of also carrying an SD-digital version? Is there some QAM tuner out there associated with a device that cannot display an HD channel? The main use of that I can think of is for DVRs where you can choose to record the SD version of a program where you don't care about having it in HD quality, so you don't need to re-encode at the DVR end and can save space and CPU power at the expense of consumed bandwidth.


I suspect the real reason is to be able to offer a full screen picture to folks with 4:3 displays who don't like letterboxing. But for such folks, the analog 4:3 picture should be fine (at least until analog cable goes away too), so again, there's no point to the SD digital version in your triplicate scenario (unless there are some digital cable boxes that don't also tune analog channels and need the SD digital channel for 4:3 display purposes??).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15601621
> 
> 
> OK, then Motorola, or somebody. It just seems that if I'm going to have a box in my house, I want to own it, and I want some choice as to what it is...
> 
> 
> Drew



A Motorola box isnt going to work on a SA head end (unless it is a box). Once boxes are available at retail you will be in the same position as if you have a TiVo.... you rent the cablecard and you own your own box. I dont think that is far off at this point so it shouldnt be long until you can do that. There is at least one TV available that is ready... I dont remember who makes it though.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15601577
> 
> 
> But Basic service is already done via filtering. Otherwise there'd be no difference between Basic and Standard service.



For Basic service, the filtering applies to the analog versions of channels 25 through 74, but the digital versions of 25 through 74 are encrypted rather than filtered. So, the difference between Basic and Standard is not just filtering but also encryption.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15601633
> 
> 
> And if there are the HD digital versions of channels like TBS, what is the point of also carrying an SD-digital version? Is there some QAM tuner out there associated with a device that cannot display an HD channel?



TWC provides many digital boxes that can only decode SD digital channels.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15601725
> 
> 
> A Motorola box isnt going to work on a SA head end (unless it is a box). Once boxes are available at retail you will be in the same position as if you have a TiVo.... you rent the cablecard and you own your own box. I dont think that is far off at this point so it shouldnt be long until you can do that. There is at least one TV available that is ready... I dont remember who makes it though.



The "rent the cablecard" is what gets me. Back in the day, a cable ready TV meant you didn't need to rent anything from the cable company. I long for the 80s..


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15602130
> 
> 
> The "rent the cablecard" is what gets me. Back in the day, a cable ready TV meant you didn't need to rent anything from the cable company. I long for the 80s..
> 
> 
> Drew



Perhaps what you are longing for is DCAS.

http://www.opencable.com/dcas/ 


It eliminates the cablecard.... but... you are still gonna pay for the content. You just wont need a piece of hardware from the cableco.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15601615
> 
> 
> I don't like it so much on Fox-50, where they took House out of HD to run it, and then showed the SD feed in a really tiny window, where the aspect ratio wasn't even preserved.
> 
> 
> Drew



The Fox-HD equipment does not support crawls in HD. Fox has told affiliates that this equipment will be replaced with new equipment that does support crawls in HD by the beginning of the Fall season.


- Trip


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15601615
> 
> 
> What happened to the Fox-50 news last night? Isn't it usually in HD?
> 
> 
> BTW, I like WRAL's High-Def crawl on 5-1, where it is actually in high-def. It barely interfered with the program, while providing valuable information. I don't like it so much on Fox-50, where they took House out of HD to run it, and then showed the SD feed in a really tiny window, where the aspect ratio wasn't even preserved.
> 
> 
> Drew



WRAL's crawl might look great on OTA but it sucks on TW channel 255. It is about 2 inches from the bottom of the screen and starts about 2 inches from the left. I find it very annoying. It seems to be the same crawl that they use for alerts.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15602490
> 
> 
> WRAL's crawl might look great on OTA but it sucks on TW channel 255. It is about 2 inches from the bottom of the screen and starts about 2 inches from the left. I find it very annoying. It seems to be the same crawl that they use for alerts.



Are they different? I wouldnt expect that to be the case.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/15602023
> 
> 
> For Basic service, the filtering applies to the analog versions of channels 25 through 74, but the digital versions of 25 through 74 are encrypted rather than filtered. So, the difference between Basic and Standard is not just filtering but also encryption.
> 
> ...



So it is the case that the filters applied to Basic customers' cable lines filter out only the frequencies used for analog 25 through 74 rather than everything 25 and above (presumably including where the digital channels lay)?


EDIT: I learn something new everyday. I read some info on filters and this does seem to be the case, so I guess my hopes for getting more stuff on clear QAM are dashed, at least until cable companies drop analog altogether. I'd be OK with 25-74 analog getting dropped in favor of making room for lots of digital channels in that range, blocked from Basic customers, unencrypted for those of us with QAM tuners.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15602525
> 
> 
> Are they different? I wouldnt expect that to be the case.



I'm haven't really noticed. What I was trying to say is the crawl is very low tech. The only time I look at WRAL news is in the morning. The few times that I have looked at the evening news, the crawl is more professional. The crawl in the morning starts about two inches from the left and scrolls off the screen on the right. It is also about 2 inches from the bottom rather than at the bottom. It also is a black background with white letters. It's easy to read, it's just positioned wrong, in my opinion. It "should" be at the bottom of the screen and extend from the far left to the far right. I sent them an email once about this and their response was that they were sorry that I didn't like it. I don't think that they got my point


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/15602461
> 
> 
> The Fox-HD equipment does not support crawls in HD. Fox has told affiliates that this equipment will be replaced with new equipment that does support crawls in HD by the beginning of the Fall season.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I didn't know they'd be supporting HD crawls in the future. I know they don't support HD crawls now. But even given that lack of HD crawl support, WRAZ somehow managed to make it look as bad as possible. SD with a crawl over it would have been watchable. But what they did was to put the 16:9 show (House) in a tiny window, and then put the crawl on the bottom of the screen, so that much (most?) of the screen was black. At least they only did it once during House, and left 24 alone.


Could the lack of HD crawl support be the reason their 10PM local news was in SD? Or does that only affect Fox network programming?


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15602836
> 
> 
> So it is the case that the filters applied to Basic customers' cable lines filter out only the frequencies used for analog 25 through 74 rather than everything 25 and above (presumably including where the digital channels lay)?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I learn something new everyday. I read some info on filters and this does seem to be the case, so I guess my hopes for getting more stuff on clear QAM are dashed, at least until cable companies drop analog altogether. I'd be OK with 25-74 analog getting dropped in favor of making room for lots of digital channels in that range, blocked from Basic customers, unencrypted for those of us with QAM tuners.



I think that you will never see unencrypted QAM besides the network stuff (which must be in cleartext format by law) and possibly the stuff produced in-house like News 14 Carolina and Triangle TV because most content providers porbably require encryption in their contracts with the cable companies.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15601633
> 
> 
> In addition to Drewwho's response, I'd add that this is already the situation for the stuff that is in clear QAM on TWC.
> 
> 
> There are SD and HD digital and SD analog versions of most of the local broadcast channels already. So folks with TVs with QAM and analog tuners, but without a cable box, are already dealing with the issue you're referring to.
> 
> 
> And if there are the HD digital versions of channels like TBS, what is the point of also carrying an SD-digital version? Is there some QAM tuner out there associated with a device that cannot display an HD channel? The main use of that I can think of is for DVRs where you can choose to record the SD version of a program where you don't care about having it in HD quality, so you don't need to re-encode at the DVR end and can save space and CPU power at the expense of consumed bandwidth.
> 
> 
> I suspect the real reason is to be able to offer a full screen picture to folks with 4:3 displays who don't like letterboxing. But for such folks, the analog 4:3 picture should be fine (at least until analog cable goes away too), so again, there's no point to the SD digital version in your triplicate scenario (unless there are some digital cable boxes that don't also tune analog channels and need the SD digital channel for 4:3 display purposes??).



Yes, there is plenty of legacy (pre-CableCARD) equipment for people with SD-only TVs in their house that do not have the graphics RAM to handle HD decoding. Fortunately, Time Warner Cable did not order any non-HD boxes after the FCC forced separable security. Apparently, the cost of keeping track of SD-only boxes and HD-boxes must be higher than the cost of the extra graphics RAM and the HD outputs, or they do not want to run out of HD boxes after the Christmas and Super Bowl rushes while there are plenty of SD boxes in the warehouse that nobody wants.


Also, TBS uses stretch-o-vision that is worse than the SD stuff when they must broadcast SD stuff.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15604951
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Also, TBS uses stretch-o-vision that is worse than the SD stuff when they must broadcast SD stuff.



Ah, right, I noticed that when I was visiting family and watched some "HD" channels like, I think, Food Network HD that stretched the 4:3 show. Yuck. I switched back to the analog SD version.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15604770
> 
> 
> I didn't know they'd be supporting HD crawls in the future. I know they don't support HD crawls now. But even given that lack of HD crawl support, WRAZ somehow managed to make it look as bad as possible. SD with a crawl over it would have been watchable. But what they did was to put the 16:9 show (House) in a tiny window, and then put the crawl on the bottom of the screen, so that much (most?) of the screen was black. At least they only did it once during House, and left 24 alone.
> 
> 
> Could the lack of HD crawl support be the reason their 10PM local news was in SD? Or does that only affect Fox network programming?
> 
> 
> Drew



Can't speak for their news, but if Fox 50 has done away with the analog signal path entirely (which they might have), they may not have had a way to drop to SD without doing the postage stamp thing. I really don't know for sure, but that wouldn't surprise me.


- Trip


----------



## ENDContra

^I think FOX Network has started letterboxing some (or all?) of their primetime shows much like NBC does. I dont think its on FOX50s end, as it has the generic FOX network bug. But yeah, would have looked better if they hadnt done a squeeze on that, and just laid it over (probably wouldnt have covered anything). Although, IMO, if you cant put up school closings without dropping to SD, then dont put up school closings...they arent that important anyhow, or they would run during the commercial breaks too.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/15610724
> 
> 
> ^I think FOX Network has started letterboxing some (or all?) of their primetime shows much like NBC does. I dont think its on FOX50s end, as it has the generic FOX network bug.



But their "HD" local news has been in SD for at least the last 2 nights. So I'm assuming there must be at least some problems on their end when trying to do the closing crawl. FWIW, I agree about not showing the crawl if it is not important enough to be shown over commercials as well.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15613688
> 
> 
> FWIW, I agree about not showing the crawl if it is not important enough to be shown over commercials as well.



With you 100% on that point. I am fine with the crawls when there is important or breaking news that needs to be shared. That stuff matters. BUT, it is amusing how often the important/urgent news is no longer for 2-3 minutes during a commercial break.


Imagine a tornado bearing down on your neighborhood but you turn on the TV during a commercial break so you don't get the info until it is too late.


----------



## Lukass

Anyone having problems with ABC HD over QAM during the LOST premiere? Mine seems to be momentarily freezing and restarting - also it looks to be a bit out of sync. Anyone else? Suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## SteelWill

Is anyone else having trouble with WTVD 11 OTA? It's been choppy and out of sync during prime time ABC programing for me since I tried to watch the Scrubs premier three (?) weeks ago. The local news broadcasts seem fine as was the inauguration coverage yesterday. But Lost tonight looks like it's going to be a no go. I watched the first half of the season last year no problem and haven't changed anything on my end since.


Edit: I had my post typed and tried a channel rescan and messed with my antenna a bit before I posted, so I guess others are having problems here too.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15617545
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with WTVD 11 OTA? It's been choppy and out of sync during prime time ABC programing for me since I tried to watch the Scrubs premier three (?) weeks ago. The local news broadcasts seem fine as was the inauguration coverage yesterday. But Lost tonight looks like it's going to be a no go. I watched the first half of the season last year no problem and haven't changed anything on my end since.
> 
> 
> Edit: I had my post typed and tried a channel rescan and messed with my antenna a bit before I posted, so I guess others are having problems here too.



just watched 2 hours of Lost without any problems on 11.1 ota


The QAM channels have always been unwatchable for me.


----------



## SteelWill

Did you watch any of the recap episode? I didn't bother switching back when the actual new episode started. I'm still getting all the other digital channels from that tower fine. Could they be cutting their transmit power for some reason at certain times?


----------



## csimon2

I didn't have any signal problems with WTVD during Lost tonight either through my SA 8300HD or my mac QAM tuner. But I have to say... the quality of this "supposed" HD was laughable tonight. Looked to be about on par with what you can get via streaming on ABC.com (yes, I'm exaggerating a bit to make a point, but this isn't too far overboard, unfortunately). I certainly know that a well mastered DVD upscaled to 1080p would have looked better. I am going to record this on Saturday on OTA to look at the differences in picture quality. It shouldn't be that difficult to spot the changes. I don't watch much ABC, but I do know that other 720p channels such as FOX and ESPN look much better than this crap. TWC is going to get an earful from me tomorrow.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15617545
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with WTVD 11 OTA? It's been choppy and out of sync during prime time ABC programing for me since I tried to watch the Scrubs premier three (?) weeks ago. The local news broadcasts seem fine as was the inauguration coverage yesterday.



I'm pretty sure it must be a problem with how WTVD is encoding the stream, and not a simple reception problem. Most prime-time content like Lost is "film" based, and runs at 24 frames per second (fps), while most news coverage is done digitally, at 30fps or 60fps. WTVD broadcasts in 720p at 60fps so there needs to be some conversion done to broadcast 24fps in a 60fps stream. Given what I've seen on the mythtv mailing lists, some ABC stations use a new technique where they broadcast a 24fps show at 60fps by inserting "repeat" markers on some of the frames. I think this allows them to save bandwidth over converting it to 60fps themselves before broadcast. However, this can cause problems with equipment which does not understand these "repeat" frames.


I don't watch Lost, but I told SageTV to record one on Sat at 8pm so I could run it through a tool which I (think) may detect the "repeat" frames.. Please let me know if the Sat, 8pm Lost is one with problems..


Drew


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15617545
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with WTVD 11 OTA? It's been choppy and out of sync during prime time ABC programing for me since I tried to watch the Scrubs premier three (?) weeks ago. The local news broadcasts seem fine as was the inauguration coverage yesterday. But Lost tonight looks like it's going to be a no go. I watched the first half of the season last year no problem and haven't changed anything on my end since.
> 
> 
> Edit: I had my post typed and tried a channel rescan and messed with my antenna a bit before I posted, so I guess others are having problems here too.



Yes I've been having this problem with WTVD for several months now. It's not just Lost it is pretty much every Primetime HD show on ABC. I've been complaining about this problem for several months now on this forum. I've emailed ABC a few times about the problem and I never get a response. They are clearly doing nothing to fix the problem.


----------



## SteelWill

Well I've read that last night's was the first episode of Lost shot on HD cameras (30 fps) so that would explain it displaying correctly while there still being a problem with film-based content (like the recap episode footage). Given this it seems like the problem is exactly what drewwho has stated. Now who at WTVD do we throw the shoe at to get them to fix it?


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15622532
> 
> 
> Now who at WTVD do we throw the shoe at to get them to fix it?



Click on the link below. On that page there is a link for HD TV reception questions which will direct you to the Chief Engineer at WTVD. I have already sent an email complaining about the stuttering/freezing problem. I suggest everyone else that is having the problem do the same.

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/feature?...nfo&id=5777536


----------



## melbakat

I contacted TWC about it last week and the technician they were going to send to our house said it was an issue with TWC and they were working on it.


Today I contacted them again today to let them know it has not been fixed yet and they said their engineers are working on it and they are supposed to let me know what is going on by tomorrow.


I guess we just have to keep on them till they fix it?


----------



## SteelWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002* /forum/post/15622588
> 
> 
> Click on the link below. On that page there is a link for HD TV reception questions which will direct you to the Chief Engineer at WTVD. I have already sent an email complaining about the stuttering/freezing problem. I suggest everyone else that is having the problem do the same.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/feature?...nfo&id=5777536



Sent an e-mail, have a shoe ready.


melbakat, if you can get TWC to hound WTVD about this maybe something will get done faster. All indications are that it's WTVD's problem to fix.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15620434
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it must be a problem with how WTVD is encoding the stream, and not a simple reception problem. Most prime-time content like Lost is "film" based, and runs at 24 frames per second (fps), while most news coverage is done digitally, at 30fps or 60fps. WTVD broadcasts in 720p at 60fps so there needs to be some conversion done to broadcast 24fps in a 60fps stream. Given what I've seen on the mythtv mailing lists, some ABC stations use a new technique where they broadcast a 24fps show at 60fps by inserting "repeat" markers on some of the frames. I think this allows them to save bandwidth over converting it to 60fps themselves before broadcast. However, this can cause problems with equipment which does not understand these "repeat" frames.
> 
> 
> I don't watch Lost, but I told SageTV to record one on Sat at 8pm so I could run it through a tool which I (think) may detect the "repeat" frames.. Please let me know if the Sat, 8pm Lost is one with problems..
> 
> 
> Drew



If it is your equipment that is unable to understand the "repeat" frames (which are part of the MPEG-2 specification as far as I could find out), isn't it time to get the faulty equipment's firmware updated; or if there is no way to update the firmware, to use the warranty because your equipment cannot decode legal MPEG-2? WTVD is doing nothing wrong by using repeat frames to improve image quality and throughput usage. Many TVs and other AV equipment now have a USB port or an Ethernet port to handle firmware upgrades from a flash drive or from the Internet.


If the cheap and sometimes problematic cable boxes Time Warner Cable rents out to its customers are able to handle repeat frames with no problem, there is no excuse for equipment you can buy to flunk this test. I have never seen stuttering from these boxes except when they apparently have to recover from occasional bouts of corruption caused by either too strong or too weak signals, or by corruption that arrives before the signal reaches the head-end.


----------



## SteelWill

You're not channel 11's engineer trying to pass the buck are you?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15624137
> 
> 
> If it is your equipment that is unable to understand the "repeat" frames (which are part of the MPEG-2 specification as far as I could find out), isn't it time



I (think) my equipment works fine. At least both series (Mars, Dirty Money) I recorded all fall on ABC seemed fine. I'm just trying to help these poor people analyze their problems.


But you bring up an interesting point: What commonality is there with the people who're having problems? What hardware and/or software are you using?



Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15624311
> 
> 
> You're not channel 11's engineer trying to pass the buck are you?



Nope. I am unemployed thanks to the rotten economy







. I just think that those whose TVs are capable of handling the repeat frames would not appreciate the drop in picture quality that would result if WTVD had to repeat those frames by sending traditionally and wastefully compressed frames instead of repeat frames.


However, I feel that the blame belongs squarely on whatever is out of spec. In this case, it is the tuner or the TV that needs to be fixed (preferrably with a firmware update) or returned as having a defective design. If Scientific Atlanta's boxes are capable of dealing with this situation and cable boxes sold to cable companies generally are designed to be as cheap as possible without causing consumer rejections, I feel that a decoder that costs more to buy is not worth its price if it cannot handle this situation.


----------



## SteelWill

I've got a Vizio VX37L and would really like for it not to be my TV because it's out of warranty and the economy isn't any better for me. I have a tuner in my PC I can check to see if it also has a problem if I get an antenna for it.


drewwho, Lost was fine for me last fall too.


----------



## Lukass

SteelWill, I have the same TV - Vizio VX37L - and I was getting the same stuttery, jerky playback on WTVD during lost last night.


This does not bode well. I saw something posted elsewhere that ABC is now using time compression and dropping frames in order to fit in more commericals, don't know if this is true, but seems like it kinda fits with what was happening.


Any further thoughts?


----------



## SteelWill

****.


----------



## drill

i have to agree with jnv11. if the decoder isn't supporting part of the spec, it isn't WTVD/ABC fault. in the end though, WTVD is in business to get programming (and commercials to pay for it) to viewers. if their product isn't viewable by enough people, or if the quality of the product makes it not worth watching, WTVD suffers.


so what it comes down to, is how many decoders are out in the field can't handle it. if its a substantial number, WTVD should (and most likely will) fix it on their end by not sending "repeats". if there aren't that many tuners that can't handle it, like if its just a specific model of vizio, or if its just vizio, then WTVD will probably not change their stream. if all sony's, vizio's, and samsungs had problems with "repeats", WTVD/ABC would be stupid not to fix it on their end.


this happens all the time in the PC world. if there is enough broken hardware in the field, software gets changed to work around the problem. software is easy to change compared to hardware. analagous to WTVD changing their generated stream not to use repeats is a lot easier than having everyone buy new TVs (or upgrade their firmware for that matter).


----------



## drewwho

We should really try to figure out what the problem actually is. So far, the conclusion that it is due to some TV's not handling repeat fields on 720 is a guess.


Can one of you guys with the problems watch "Private Practice" tonight? I'll record it. If you have problems, I'll run the file through some software which checks for repeat fields..


Drew


----------



## melbakat

I have a Samsung 5 series TV that came out in 2008. The specs indicate it has an internal QAM tuner but not what model or type. I checked and I have the latest firmware offered by the company.


It is weird that two weeks ago the show Scrubs was just fine in HD but last week it was stuttering. Also, I get the stuttering issue on some shows on Fox HD but not all.


Someone else posted earlier that Direct tv had the same issue before and fixed it.


----------



## Lukass

I'll do my best to tune in and report back to let you know if it stutters.


Thanks!


----------



## SteelWill

Well there's this, another Vizio + WTVD 11 problem.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1094491 


I'll check out ABC tonight and see what it does.


----------



## SteelWill

Ugly Betty, Grey's Anatomy, and so far Private Practice all fine for me. I got my PC tuner set up so if I have problems again I can see if it's just the TV.


----------



## Lukass

Well drewwho, Private Practice appears to be working fine for me so far, not a stutter or out of sync voice. Looks like they may just be using the repeat frames or time compression or whatever on LOST, as I have not noticed this on other shows.



Don't really know what else to try, may just have to see what happens next week.


----------



## efranklin002

Same here. This is the first time since I first started having the stuttering problem that Grey's Anatomy actually went a whole episode without it happening. However I won't be satisfied if the problem still persists with Lost next week.


----------



## zim2dive

I watched Lost, and Grey's this week, both DVR'd via Dish using the Sat channels (not OTA which the Dish box will also record).. no issues with either.


----------



## piratefan2

I have a Vizio GV47LF. I have had this same "jumpy picture" problem with WRAZ (Fox 50.1). It only happens in the evening (5PM-8PM). None of the primetime show ever have the problem.


I purchased a DirecTV h20 (the one with the OTA tuner) and it doesn't experience the problem. I can switch my antenna back to the TV tuner directly, and the problem comes back.


I called Vizio, and the guy basically said that the tuner in the Vizio isn't that good. He said it meets minimum specifications and that is it.


----------



## drewwho

OK, I've deleted last night's PrivatePractice w/o looking, since it was reported to be OK.


As to Fox50: I had problems under MythTV with 24 syndicated reruns in the wee hours on Fox50 roughly a year ago. This was before I had the tool to look for the repeat frames, but I suspect that it was the same problem. I'll record a 21/2 Men tonight at 7:30, and see what the mpeg tool says.


As to why the cheap cable boxes don't have the problem, but some TV's do: I suspect it is the power of volume purchases. If a bunch of people have problems watching ABC (or ESPN-HD, or whatever) via their cable boxes, they complain to the cable company. Eventually, the problem makes it to somebody with a clue at the cable company who analyzes the stream, and notices that the cable boxes from vendor X are out of spec. They complain to the vendor, who pays *really* close attention, since the cable company is their biggest (only?) customer. Then the vendor issues a f/w update to fix it ASAP. Speaking from experience, you don't ignore your biggest customers, especially if they provide you with a test case, and the bug is your fault!


Now, compare this to some people watching OTA or QAM with their TV's tuner. The TV manufacturer will see some complaints, but they are sporadic, and from customers scattered around the country. The customers probably don't understand the problem, and it can be chalked up to "reception issues" or a "weak signal", and blamed on the TV station. In most cases, I doubt they even call the TV manufacturer and complain. There is little incentive to fix the problem that there is no test case for, and which is reported by only a few customers.. It isn't like there is a multi-million dollar per-quarter of sales to a single affected customer that will fall through unless you keep them happy and fix this issue, like there is for a cable box vendor.


Drew


----------



## efranklin002

I just received a follow up email from the Chief Engineer at WTVD. He said they "have made a change in one of their encoder settings" and to let them know if it helped. It's nice to know that they are looking into the problem and they are trying to fix it. Greys and Private Practice looked fine last night, so maybe it got fixed, but nevertheless I am gonna wait until I see Lost next week.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/15610724
> 
> 
> Although, IMO, if you cant put up school closings without dropping to SD, then dont put up school closings...they arent that important anyhow, or they would run during the commercial breaks too.



Speaking of this, I just got a note from my son's daycare, saying they are withdrawing from the WRAL closings listings: "WRAL TV5 has limitations in the information that it can transmit and also has a number of other inadequacies. We will no longer use WRALas a communication tool." and they will instead rely on other means (phone messages, web site). Now if we could just get everybody else in the area to withdraw, we wouldn't have to worry about school closings wrecking our HD experience










Drew


----------



## drewwho

OK, using dr1394's tools (flags.zip and eovb_demux.zip from w6rz.net) it seems like Fox50 is using "fancy" encoding, and putting repeat flags in their stream for their syndicated reruns (at least of 2 1/2 Men recorded tonight at 7pm, which I was pleasantly surprised to find in HD). FWIW, flags on the demuxed video from 2 1/2 Men show numerous frames like this:


GOP size = 15, byte index = 185004796

Tref = 0, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 133200

Tref = 1, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 117104

Tref = 2, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, I frame bits = 242832

Tref = 3, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 148880

Tref = 4, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 149664

Tref = 5, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, P frame bits = 320768

Tref = 6, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 177296

Tref = 7, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 229408

Tref = 8, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, P frame bits = 325120

Tref = 9, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 225984

Tref = 10, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 235520

Tref = 11, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, P frame bits = 318304

Tref = 12, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, B frame bits = 149312

Tref = 13, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, B frame bits = 161072

Tref = 14, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, P frame bits = 496192


If I understand things correct, the RFF is the repeat first field flag. It is (nearly) always zero in many other recordings from "simple" channels, like PBS, 22.1 and 28.1, and Fox network primetime.


Also, mplayer (which doesn't understand the repeat fields) shows the classic symptoms of this when trying to play it back, always complaining about transitions between 48fps and 60fps.


demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

V: 0.5 547/310 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 47.952 -> 59.940 (-11.988010) [7]

V: 1.8 719/430 21% 1% 0.0% 0 0

demux_mpg: 24000/1001fps progressive NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

V: 2.0 729/440 21% 1% 0.0% 0 0

demux_mpg: 30000/1001fps NTSC content detected, switching framerate.

Warning! FPS changed 47.952 -> 59.940 (-11.988010) [7]

V: 3.2 801/512 24% 1% 0.0% 0 0


I checked a Fox network primetime recording (Bones from Thurs night), and it had only a tiny number of frames with the RFF flag set. I suspect these were from local commercials inserted by WRAZ (just guessing), but they were not really used in show.


So I guess Vizios really do have problems with repeat fields in 720p HD. You guys need to complain loudly. Maybe there is a firmware upgrade.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive

Are the Raycom games not in DD? I'm only getting DPL for NCSU vs BC. Checked OTA and via Dish.


----------



## pkscout

I have a favor to ask. I found out they are doing a retrospective on Kay Yow, the NC State women's basketball coach who passed away today, on ESPN Classic at 6pm. We don't get ESPN Classic. Could someone record it and send it to me? If so PM me. Alternatively if someone who is watching would listen to find out if it's going to be rebroadcast on ESPN or ESPN2 that would be great (we get those two channels).


----------



## Blu-ray J

Does anyone ever lose their surround sound capabilities when WRAL flashes their station identification on CBS broadcasts?


----------



## melbakat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002* /forum/post/15631186
> 
> 
> I just received a follow up email from the Chief Engineer at WTVD. He said they "have made a change in one of their encoder settings" and to let them know if it helped.



I caught part of the Lost rerun last night on WTVD and it was perfect, no skipping! I am glad they fixed the issue.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbakat* /forum/post/15645349
> 
> 
> I caught part of the Lost rerun last night on WTVD and it was perfect, no skipping! I am glad they fixed the issue.



Your television is what is broken, not their signal.. You should be complaining to Vizio.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15641836
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever lose their surround sound capabilities when WRAL flashes their station identification on CBS broadcasts?



Yep... and sometimes it gets annoying when they switch it on and off a few times.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15640997
> 
> 
> Are the Raycom games not in DD? I'm only getting DPL for NCSU vs BC. Checked OTA and via Dish.



Just a nitpick... but the games are in Dolby Digital. They just are in Dolby 2.0, instead of Dolby 5.1 surround.


----------



## SteelWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15646717
> 
> 
> Your television is what is broken, not their signal.. You should be complaining to Vizio.
> 
> 
> Drew



We probably should post this info in another forum to get all the Vizio owners on board then. HDTV Technical maybe? The big Vizio threads in the Display Devices forums? How can this just be cropping up now, these TV's have been produced for years and have a decent user base.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15648695
> 
> 
> Just a nitpick... but the games are in Dolby Digital. They just are in Dolby 2.0, instead of Dolby 5.1 surround.



My receiver reports it at Prologic and not DD ?


The reason I asked is that it seems like I hear noticeable shifts.. a small gap and then the audio sounds different.. when I then look at the rcvr, it shows Prologic C.


Maybe its all the same thing, dunno.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15648861
> 
> 
> We probably should post this info in another forum to get all the Vizio owners on board then. HDTV Technical maybe? The big Vizio threads in the Display Devices forums? How can this just be cropping up now, these TV's have been produced for years and have a decent user base.



This is just speculation, but I suspect the repeat fields are being added by a changed default in a hardware or software upgrade of local encoding equipment, so only a few markets would be affected at a time. Further, there are only a two major sources of OTA / clear QAM 720p, and at least one of them (FOX) rigidly controls their primetime MPEG2 encoding, and doesn't let their affiliates change anything locally for primetime broadcasts. So this issue would like affect only ABC viewers during primetime, and only on those channels with newer or upgraded encoder hardware or software. Eg, the problem would be fairly rare and elusive...


Drew


----------



## SteelWill

Well it's also happening for me on WRAZ 50 during this and the previous movie they've shown today. Checked them on my PC tuner and it's fine. I'm looking to drop my Dish in the next month or so so not getting reliable OTA is going to be a big deal to me.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15648908
> 
> 
> My receiver reports it at Prologic and not DD ?
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is that it seems like I hear noticeable shifts.. a small gap and then the audio sounds different.. when I then look at the rcvr, it shows Prologic C.
> 
> 
> Maybe its all the same thing, dunno.



Could just be a setting on your receiver. My Sony audio receiver is set so that when Prologic is turned on, it applies that and tries to extract extra channels from a Dolby 2.0 source. My audio receiver still correctly identifies the 2.0 source though... it just tries to make 4 or 5 channels out of it where it can.


Maybe your receiver just doesn't display the source as 2.0, and always indicates it is applying the ProLogic technology?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15649836
> 
> 
> Could just be a setting on your receiver. My Sony audio receiver is set so that when Prologic is turned on, it applies that and tries to extract extra channels from a Dolby 2.0 source. My audio receiver still correctly identifies the 2.0 source though... it just tries to make 4 or 5 channels out of it where it can.
> 
> 
> Maybe your receiver just doesn't display the source as 2.0, and always indicates it is applying the ProLogic technology?



All I know is that many programs show as Dolby Digital. Others cause it to show ProLogic. The games were showing up as Pro Logic, not DD.


As it happens, the rvcr went belly up today, so I can't test any more until it comes back from warranty repair. Simply reporting what I observed.


----------



## Smackrabbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15649965
> 
> 
> All I know is that many programs show as Dolby Digital. Others cause it to show ProLogic. The games were showing up as Pro Logic, not DD.
> 
> 
> As it happens, the rvcr went belly up today, so I can't test any more until it comes back from warranty repair. Simply reporting what I observed.



Technically, Dolby 2.0 would most likely be Dolby Pro Logic. Pro Logic is designed so that the extra audio channels (a center and a mono surround) are matrix-encoded into a standard stereo audio stream. If your receiver doesn't support ProLogic, you see it as stereo (and in this case, it might display as Dolby 2.0 for some people I'd imagine if the receiver won't automatically apply it). If your receiver can do Pro Logic, it will decode those extra 2 channels and then display Dolby Pro Logic.


So, Dolby 2.0 can be Dolby Pro Logic, or it can be standard stereo, it probably just comes down to if your receiver automatically detects the Pro Logic encoding and enables it, or if you might have to manually do it, but it's not easy to tell them apart.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15649965
> 
> 
> All I know is that many programs show as Dolby Digital. Others cause it to show ProLogic. The games were showing up as Pro Logic, not DD.



Dolby Digital is not just 5.1. Dolby Digital can be a single channel, 2.0 or 5.1. It's all Dolby Digital.


I've seen the same thing happens on my receiver. It will indicate a Dolby Digital broadcast but only as the two channel version of DD. At which point it will convert to PLII and display the signal as such because I've told it to automatically decode DD 2.0 sources that way.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15660363
> 
> 
> Dolby Digital is not just 5.1. Dolby Digital can be a single channel, 2.0 or 5.1. It's all Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> I've seen the same thing happens on my receiver. It will indicate a Dolby Digital broadcast but only as the two channel version of DD. At which point it will convert to PLII and display the signal as such because I've told it to automatically decode DD 2.0 sources that way.



That's how my receiver handles it... it still tells me what the source signal is, but automatically applies the ProLogic II to it. I was thinking maybe zim2dive's receiver is functioning properly but just not displaying the source when it applies ProLogic to it.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15660766
> 
> 
> That's how my receiver handles it... it still tells me what the source signal is, but automatically applies the ProLogic II to it. I was thinking maybe zim2dive's receiver is functioning properly but just not displaying the source when it applies ProLogic to it.



Which is very likely. Some receivers might not display both the signal source and the processing at the same time. I can't remember what my previous receivers did. It's not a mistake to have DD 2.0 as we've mentioned. We've become so accustomed to Dolby Digital being automatic shorthand for 5.1 surround, when it isn't used that way flags get raised.


I do know that I only noticed the DD 2.0 output in the past couple of months while I was watching CSI on A&E HD. Up until then I've just assumed all HD channels were 5.1 because everything I remember watching in HD up until then was outputting 5.1. I did a double take when I noticed PLII on the display at the same time as DD until I noticed it was 2.0 over Time Warner.


Since CSI:Miami is 5.1 on network I'm wondering who is knocking it down to stereo. Is it TWC or A&E?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15641825
> 
> 
> I have a favor to ask. I found out they are doing a retrospective on Kay Yow, the NC State women's basketball coach who passed away today, on ESPN Classic at 6pm. We don't get ESPN Classic. Could someone record it and send it to me? If so PM me. Alternatively if someone who is watching would listen to find out if it's going to be rebroadcast on ESPN or ESPN2 that would be great (we get those two channels).



It wasnt really a restrospective, it was just 3 classic Kay Yow games (1998 Regional Semifinal versus Old Dominion, 1998 Regional Final versus UConn, 2007 Second Round versus Baylor). This is pretty standard for what they do when an important sports figure passes, just as TCM will do a movie marathon of an actor/director when they die.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15660766
> 
> 
> That's how my receiver handles it... it still tells me what the source signal is, but automatically applies the ProLogic II to it. I was thinking maybe zim2dive's receiver is functioning properly but just not displaying the source when it applies ProLogic to it.



Its a Denon, and the models have gotten progressively less user-controllable about what how they handle the input signal







(ie. back in the day there was a nice analog/digital button so you could force it to digital.. now some days its all you can do to trick it back in to digital mode).


so I still think "analog" when I see ProLogic flash up, but maybe I need to re-educate myself.


Like I said, the thing that was throwing me off was the audio pause/gap, after which it seems like I'd "lost" some audio info and had shifted "down" to a 2-channel version. I thought I had noticed similar behavior with the resolution changes for the crawls, etc.


or not


----------



## drewwho

I just read the senate passed a bill to delay the DTV switch to June 12 ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...012601984.html ). Assuming this is signed into law, what will it mean locally? Will some stations move forward with the Feb 17 switch, or will everybody wait until June 12? I hope the local broadcasters will keep us informed of when they intend to switch to their post-transition frequencies, and we need to rescan.


FWIW Even though I think the transition plan was flawed, I think adding another delay would add even more uncertainty to the process. I wish they'd just get on with it. The only thing I'm remotely concerned about in my setup is if my CM4228 will be able to get WTVD when they start broadcasting digital on VHF 11. I need to find an analog receiver and check the signal..


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15662465
> 
> 
> I just read the senate passed a bill to delay the DTV switch to June 12 ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...012601984.html ). Assuming this is signed into law, what will it mean locally? Will some stations move forward with the Feb 17 switch, or will everybody wait until June 12? I hope the local broadcasters will keep us informed of when they intend to switch to their post-transition frequencies, and we need to rescan.
> 
> 
> FWIW Even though I think the transition plan was flawed, I think adding another delay would add even more uncertainty to the process. I wish they'd just get on with it. The only thing I'm remotely concerned about in my setup is if my CM4228 will be able to get WTVD when they start broadcasting digital on VHF 11. I need to find an analog receiver and check the signal..
> 
> 
> Drew



I don't know - maybe we all ought to bombard them with inquiries ?


I for one want this over and done with on Feb 18 - one final channels scan for all the digital tuners and then I don't have to worry about it ever again. And getting them off the channels 52-69 will be a boon for those of us using inhouse modulators for video distribution (like DBS). I suppose I could tolerate the nightlight service that was proposed, but this delay is just so wrong...


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15662465
> 
> 
> I just read the senate passed a bill to delay the DTV switch to June 12 ( http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...012601984.html ). Assuming this is signed into law, what will it mean locally? Will some stations move forward with the Feb 17 switch, or will everybody wait until June 12?



Well, just to muddy the waters even further, the Senate version allows stations to switch to digital only any time between Feb 17 and June 12. So, someone like WRAL, who is running at a lower power and lower antenna position until the change can jump on Feb 17 to digital only at full power.


So, this means that some stations may disappear (from analog), while others remain, probably confusing the public even more.


A quote I read online today summed it up: "Do we really think anything will be much different on June 12th than Feb 17th?"


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15663288
> 
> 
> Well, just to muddy the waters even further, the Senate version allows stations to switch to digital only any time between Feb 17 and June 12. So, someone like WRAL, who is running at a lower power and lower antenna position until the change can jump on Feb 17 to digital only at full power.
> 
> 
> So, this means that some stations may disappear (from analog), while others remain, probably confusing the public even more.
> 
> 
> A quote I read online today summed it up: "Do we really think anything will be much different on June 12th than Feb 17th?"



I'm getting the feeling we really don't want to know....


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15660899
> 
> 
> Since CSI:Miami is 5.1 on network I'm wondering who is knocking it down to stereo. Is it TWC or A&E?



I have Dish Network, and A&E HD is only Dolby 2.0 there as well. I'm pretty sure that they haven't broadcast any Dolby 5.1 since launching the channel, so Time Warner is likely broadcasting the same thing as I am seeing on Dish.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15662410
> 
> 
> Its a Denon, and the models have gotten progressively less user-controllable about what how they handle the input signal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ie. back in the day there was a nice analog/digital button so you could force it to digital.. now some days its all you can do to trick it back in to digital mode).
> 
> 
> so I still think "analog" when I see ProLogic flash up, but maybe I need to re-educate myself.
> 
> 
> Like I said, the thing that was throwing me off was the audio pause/gap, after which it seems like I'd "lost" some audio info and had shifted "down" to a 2-channel version. I thought I had noticed similar behavior with the resolution changes for the crawls, etc.
> 
> 
> or not



I had to get used to it myself... When I first got my Sony years ago, I didn't turn on the ProLogic at all thinking it would just butcher everything. I eventually actually read about it and found that it would pass 5.1 as it received it... and only processed the 1.0 or 2.0 or 4.0 signals with the ProLogic stuff... so then I turned it on and forgot about it.


I do see what you are talking about lately on WRAL when they drop from 5.1 to 2.0 when running a crawl. Volume level changes whenever they change from one format to another and it can be distracting.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15665249
> 
> 
> I'm getting the feeling we really don't want to know....



Everyone is right. The delay will add uncertainty and confusion. The provision to allow the change anytime between the original date and the new is likely there to aid those stations and tower owners who have already set new plans into place to continue. Some endeavors take a great deal of planning and coordination among various contractors that just can not be stopped or changed very easily. I expect a good many of the stations to shutdown pretty close the original deadline. I could be wrong about that but either way it will be interesting to watch.


This 'change' also allows the current political persons on both side of the aisle to say - "We put in more time for the the transition, we are sorry if some mean old broadcasting company pulled the plug on you too early."


No doubt many companies have already signed deals to shutdown, re-purpose, sale or destroy a lot of the old equipment and not all of those plans can be changed, especially


----------



## thess

I'm about to go slightly off-topic here, but hopefully someone can help me out:


I've had TWC internet in Durham/Southpoint for several years with no problem. For the last couple of months the primetime performance has been steadily declining, and right now I can't get a speed test to break 1mb, and I'm having significant gaming latency (latency doubled tonight between the 6pm and 7pm hour). Does this mean my node is saturated (or whatever the correct terminology is)? This is true when bypassing router and disabling AV software etc, by the way.


If so, can anyone give me any advice for navigating Time Warner customer support in such a way that I could get anything done about it?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15669222
> 
> 
> I'm about to go slightly off-topic here, but hopefully someone can help me out:
> 
> 
> I've had TWC internet in Durham/Southpoint for several years with no problem. For the last couple of months the primetime performance has been steadily declining, and right now I can't get a speed test to break 1mb, and I'm having significant gaming latency (latency doubled tonight between the 6pm and 7pm hour). Does this mean my node is saturated (or whatever the correct terminology is)? This is true when bypassing router and disabling AV software etc, by the way.



My service started capping out last month at 3Mb when it should be 5 and I thought it was either a crowded node or TWC capping the service. The truck roll tech just replaced the old modem and it went back to normal.


I think they've been making some config changes at their end.


----------



## thess

Thanks, VisionOn. How hard was it for you to get a tech to come out? I just tried customer support, got India (really, not being snide), and they want me to go through the troubleshooting script and I'm not in the mood, especially since bypassing my router is a pain in the ass. My cable modem as of a few months ago is an "Ambit", I just now realized while talking to the tech that for the first time I don't have a Surfboard. I'd just go and swap it out, but the last time I did that they promised at the kiosk that the modem was already provisioned, and it wasn't and it took me three days and several hours on the phone to get anyone at Time Warner who knew what 'provision' meant. I wish I was in any exaggerating, but I'm not--and we had to eventually scream at someone on the sales phone number to even get that done.


Sorry--ranting here. Best strategies for getting a tech to come out? I guess I'll have to play nice with the tech support script? Any suggestions welcome, here or PM, and I'll off-topic no more.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15669490
> 
> 
> Sorry--ranting here. Best strategies for getting a tech to come out? I guess I'll have to play nice with the tech support script? Any suggestions welcome, here or PM, and I'll off-topic no more.



I just explained the speed drop, told them I ran speedtest and they ran some tests on the line, I jumped through hoops of unplugging router and modem (which I already had done myself) and when they got the same speed results back they agreed to send a tech out.


Now being that this is TWC it obviously wasn't that easy. When I got transferred to another Business Class tech to make an appointment I had to go through the exact same procedure again before they scheduled my appointment for the day after and the tech they sent wasn't told it was a Business Class account so that involved some phone tag on his part. Nice guy though. Swapped out a four year old Surfboard for one of the current models.


Getting any type of tech support over the phone is a chore whether it's cable or internet. Especially now they've made the automated system that voice activated pain in the ass. Which I'll be having to use again this week to cancel some channels.


Which brings me to another point. The HD delay that TWC have had getting movie channels has really cost them in my house. I can't cancel the service to switch providers but 14 months ago I had HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Flix and Encore and also used MoD. Now I just have HBO, will shortly be kicking Encore and never use MoD.


I got so tired of waiting for HD versions of most of those channels to appear that I joined Netflix for Blu-ray and ever since then I've been canceling movie channels continuously. Even if TWC now have Starz and Cinemax it's too late and I won't ever go back to TWC for movies.


----------



## thess

Thank you very much for the info.


I go through an on/off relationship with their cable television service. I had it completely off for a while, just the clear QAMs that came in with the internet service, have it back on for now. I'll probably get fed up with them by summer and shut it off again.










The Dish HD lineup always makes me sad.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15662465
> 
> 
> I hope the local broadcasters will keep us informed of when they intend to switch to their post-transition frequencies, and we need to rescan.
> 
> 
> FWIW Even though I think the transition plan was flawed, I think adding another delay would add even more uncertainty to the process. I wish they'd just get on with it. The only thing I'm remotely concerned about in my setup is if my CM4228 will be able to get WTVD when they start broadcasting digital on VHF 11. I need to find an analog receiver and check the signal..
> 
> Drew



I can't imagine staggered conversion is going to be better for non-technical consumers than the original plan.


FYI I get a pretty strong signal on WTVD 11 VHF analog from both my CM4228 and my Yagi UHF antenna; we live close enough that I expect you'll get similar.


----------



## abward

Is there a list somewhere of what the final assignments (UHF or VHF) will be for the local stations after the Feb/June/whatever transition?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/15675018
> 
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of what the final assignments (UHF or VHF) will be for the local stations after the Feb/June/whatever transition?




OTA HD


4-1 WUNC PBS 59 > 25

5-1 WRAL CBS 53 > 48

11-1 WTVD ABC 52 > 11

17-1 WNCN NBC 55 > 17

22-1 WLFL CW 57 > 27

28-1 WRDC MyNetworkTV 27 > 28

30-1 WRAY Independent 42

50-1 WRAZ FOX 49


The first number is the current channel with the number after the > being the post transition channel.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15675139
> 
> 
> OTA HD
> 
> 
> 5-1 WRAL CBS 53 > 48
> 
> 
> 50-1 WRAZ FOX 49



I thought I read somewhere that for UHF, the lower the channel, the stronger it was going to be, all other things being equal. Is that true? If so, how did WRAL, the HD pioneer, get stuck with 48?


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/15667489
> 
> 
> Everyone is right. The delay will add uncertainty and confusion.



Well maybe some people may be thinking straight in DC, for now it looks as though the provision to extend the transition has been defeated.

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/c...se/1/votes/41/


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15675818
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that for UHF, the lower the channel, the stronger it was going to be, all other things being equal. Is that true? If so, how did WRAL, the HD pioneer, get stuck with 48?
> 
> 
> Drew



Per watt... true... But the stations will be allotted Transmitter power limits based on their coverage allotment so I dont believe it really matters much. With WTVD going to 11... they are going to be in the biggest bind. UHF antennas have little gain down in the VHF area so anybody that has already gone with a UHF only antenna may have issues with them.


WRAL would have been in a world of hurt if they went back to VHF-Lo 5.


----------



## abward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15675139
> 
> 
> OTA HD...



Thanks. Guess I will need a VHF and UHF capable antenna!


----------



## tarheelone

Just a couple of random things I've come across the last couple of days.


1) Time Warner relaunched their website today. Good luck finding anything on it. One of the things mentioned on the site is that TW will be adding the ability to add recordings to your DVR through the web. My guess is we'll see that about the same time we see Start over. I was just glad to see they didn't get rid of the channel change info page. That can now be found here. Lots of OnDemand stuff being added soon. http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html 


2) For any Bobcats fans out there(if there are any), Time Warner has added a channel to carry all the Bobcats games that were on SportsSouth and not available here. That info can be found here. http://blogs.newsobserver.com/sports...mes-on-tv-here


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15675818
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that for UHF, the lower the channel, the stronger it was going to be, all other things being equal. Is that true? If so, how did WRAL, the HD pioneer, get stuck with 48?
> 
> 
> Drew



It's true. I've seen accounts of a signal on channel 28 on a shorter tower making it further than a channel 56 on a taller tower, both at 1000 kW.


WRAL ended up with it because it's what was available.


Poor WRAL has had the most channel numbers of any station in recent history. Analog on 5, digital signed on 32, then moved to 53, now to 48.


- Trip


----------



## SteelWill

No problems with with Scrubs last night or Lost tonight, so yay. And I e-mailed WRAZ about my problems with them so hopefully that will get sorted too.


----------



## tommy122

I know that this subject has been beat to death here, but I still think that this thread should be split into two threads, OTA and TWC and Satelite. I am a TWC person and have no interest in all of the OTA discussions here and I would suspect that the OTA people have no interest in the TWC and Satelite discussions. It just makes sense to me.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15683883
> 
> 
> I know that this subject has been beat to death here, but I still think that this thread should be split into two threads, OTA and TWC and Satelite. I am a TWC person and have no interest in all of the OTA discussions here and I would suspect that the OTA people have no interest in the TWC and Satelite discussions. It just makes sense to me.



I'll muddy the waters.. Dish (satellite) is gracious enough to supply a DVR that can handle its service *and* OTA... so I'm interested in both.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15684624
> 
> 
> I'll muddy the waters.. Dish (satellite) is gracious enough to supply a DVR that can handle its service *and* OTA... so I'm interested in both.



I'm sure that there are some people who are interested in both, but I still think that it would be good to have two threads. You could still visit the thread that you were interested in at a particular time, or both. I find that the discussion here seems to be mostly focused on OTA, i.e. which is the best antenna, channel lineups, that seem to be changing constantly, etc. I don't think that OTA represents the majority of users, it just seems to be the area that is most problematic. After all, the name of the thread is Raleigh, NC-HDTV, not Raleigh NC-OTA Reception, however this subject seems to dominate the discussions....just my opinion.


----------



## pkscout

Why just two threads? Why don't we split into six threads? OTA, Dish, DirecTV, Verizon FIOS (that'll be a short thread), AT&T, and TWC.


I have TWC and OTA and like seeing both conversations. I've also had DirecTV (again with OTA) and am considering moving to Dish (still with OTA). Having all the conversations together gives me better information without having to visit multiple threads.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15685279
> 
> 
> Why just two threads? Why don't we split into six threads? OTA, Dish, DirecTV, Verizon FIOS (that'll be a short thread), AT&T, and TWC.
> 
> 
> I have TWC and OTA and like seeing both conversations. I've also had DirecTV (again with OTA) and am considering moving to Dish (still with OTA). Having all the conversations together gives me better information without having to visit multiple threads.




Yep...it also helps troubleshoot transmissions problems with one view of a thread.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15683883
> 
> 
> I know that this subject has been beat to death here, but I still think that this thread should be split into two threads, OTA and TWC and Satelite. I am a TWC person and have no interest in all of the OTA discussions here and I would suspect that the OTA people have no interest in the TWC and Satelite discussions. It just makes sense to me.



Then just read the TWC threads in all the other forums. Like the rest of us do.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/15685279
> 
> 
> Why just two threads? Why don't we split into six threads? OTA, Dish, DirecTV, Verizon FIOS (that'll be a short thread), AT&T, and TWC.



I'm sure NBC17ENG will love having to read six threads to get some transmission feedback.


----------



## tommy122

OK, OK, it was just a suggestion and I STILL think that it's a good idea. If you look at other threads, such as receivers, TV's, etc., they are divided into subfolders. If you would apply the same thinking there, I guess they should all be dumped into one thread. I have been out voted so I'll just shut up.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn*  /forum/post/15686368
> 
> 
> Then just read the TWC threads in all the other forums. Like the rest of us do.



There are really (at least) 2 questions

1. Should things be categorized and split out?

2. If so, what would the categories be?


Here is the breakdown for the Charlotte area:


Charlotte, NC - AT&T U-Verse

Charlotte, NC - TWC

Charlotte, NC - OTA

Charlotte, NC - Charter


I am a member on other forums where everything was all together. That worked best when the volume was small. As the amount of content and specific detail increased, things were subdivided for easier lookup by topic of interest. At first it seemed a pain to have to look in different areas but it was an adjustment that most folks seemed to be able to make without great angst. Even those that were around when the forum began. (Old dogs, new tricks?







)


Bob


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/15686967
> 
> 
> There are really (at least) 2 questions
> 
> 1. Should things be categorized and split out?
> 
> 2. If so, what would the categories be?
> 
> 
> Here is the breakdown for the Charlotte area:
> 
> 
> Charlotte, NC - AT&T U-Verse
> 
> Charlotte, NC - TWC
> 
> Charlotte, NC - OTA
> 
> Charlotte, NC - Charter
> 
> 
> I am a member on other forums where everything was all together. That worked best when the volume was small. As the amount of content and specific detail increased, things were subdivided for easier lookup by topic of interest. At first it seemed a pain to have to look in different areas but it was an adjustment that most folks seemed to be able to make without great angst. Even those that were around when the forum began. (Old dogs, new tricks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Bob



This is what I was trying to say but Bob said it better. There are approx. 370 pages in this thread, more than I think anyone wants to wade through to find posts that pertain to their particular situation. Maybe some have the time, but I don't.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15688271
> 
> 
> This is what I was trying to say but Bob said it better. There are approx. 370 pages in this thread, more than I think anyone wants to wade through to find posts that pertain to their particular situation. Maybe some have the time, but I don't.



Why is that a problem? There's a perfectly good search tool at the top of each thread.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/15686967
> 
> 
> I am a member on other forums where everything was all together. That worked best when the volume was small. As the amount of content and specific detail increased, things were subdivided for easier lookup by topic of interest. At first it seemed a pain to have to look in different areas but it was an adjustment that most folks seemed to be able to make without great angst.



And what happens when say FiOS is announced in Raleigh? Where do you look? If the thread doesn't already exist does that mean it has to be posted in every other thread devoted to broadcasting in this area? What about a TWC Raleigh story related to Uverse? Both threads?


Really I don't understand why this keeps coming up. You want specific TWC news, read a TWC thread where most of us on here post the same info for nationwide readers and feedback. It's not as if there's massive flood of advancement to keep up with related to TWC or even HD in this area.


If you don't have OTA you should be reading it anyway because it often pertains to how everyone in this area will receive the broadcast, even if it's over cable. When a transmission issue occurs it gets posted here. Sometimes directly from the station engineers. And that news is relevant to everyone, regardless of how you receive it.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15688486
> 
> 
> ..........Really I don't understand why this keeps coming up...................



I think that it keeps coming up because some of us would like to see this thread subdivided. It's obvious that you are strongly opposed to this, but maybe everyone doesn't feel the same way. Yes, people can search through this thread, but why should they have to? It would be easier if this thread were divided into 3 or 4 separate categories.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15688668
> 
> 
> I think that it keeps coming up because some of us would like to see this thread subdivided. It's obvious that you are strongly opposed to this, but maybe everyone doesn't feel the same way. Yes, people can search through this thread, but why should they have to? It would be easier if this thread were divided into 3 or 4 separate categories.



Tommy - I think (could be wrong) that you're the only one who keeps bringing this up. It's obvious that the majority of us feel that it's either OK, or they don't care enough about it to voice an opinion. If there was enough other people who wanted it that way - whatever. You can count me in the "I don't have an opinion about this".


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15688668
> 
> 
> I think that it keeps coming up because some of us would like to see this thread subdivided. It's obvious that you are strongly opposed to this, but maybe everyone doesn't feel the same way. Yes, people can search through this thread, but why should they have to? It would be easier if this thread were divided into 3 or 4 separate categories.



So go create a thread for TWC in Raleigh. What's stopping you?


When we have more than one local cable provider and three people with U-verse I might share the need to splinter the info but as long as TWC is the only game in town and their HD lineup accelerates by 5 channels every 4 months I'm pretty confident I can keep up with the breaking news. You can tell how much breaking Raleigh HD news there is in this thread just by how often _this_ argument has to be played out.


"Why should they have to search?" Well that's just a dumb statement regardless. That's the cause of hundreds of posts repeating the same questions over and over and over throughout AVS.


You should head over to Fredfa's HotP one thousand page thread (part _2_) and see how your request plays out. You can ask him to sort it by cable, satellite, network etc. to save some search time. That should go down really well.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15688888
> 
> 
> Tommy - I think (could be wrong) that you're the only one who keeps bringing this up. It's obvious that the majority of us feel that it's either OK, or they don't care enough about it to voice an opinion. If there was enough other people who wanted it that way - whatever. You can count me in the "I don't have an opinion about this".



I don't know that I have ever brought this up before. I may have voiced my opinion when the subject came up, I don't honestly remember. I rarely come to this thread any more because the discussion here is mostly OTA. Maybe others that are interested in something beside OTA, have moved to another thread. If everyone here is happy the way it is, it's fine with me. I thought that my suggestion was very logical, but guess not. There's one here who does not tolerate someone with a different opinion than his and starts throwing in the smart a## coments. I didn't come here to get in an argument. I'm done..he can have his thread back.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/15676338
> 
> 
> Thanks. Guess I will need a VHF and UHF capable antenna!



I finally figured out how to use the analog tuner on my combined digital/analog tuner card, and WTVD-11 seems to be coming in fine for me with my attic mounted CM-4228. Granted, it is a clear day but it seemed just as strong, if not stronger, than Fox-50 for me..


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15689039
> 
> 
> I don't know that I have ever brought this up before. I may have voiced my opinion when the subject came up, I don't honestly remember. I rarely come to this thread any more because the discussion here is mostly OTA. Maybe others that are interested in something beside OTA, have moved to another thread. If everyone here is happy the way it is, it's fine with me. I thought that my suggestion was very logical, but guess not. There's one here who does not tolerate someone with a different opinion than his and starts throwing in the smart a## coments. I didn't come here to get in an argument. I'm done..he can have his thread back.



You can have whatever opinion you like but you're not complaining about the quality of the HDTV situation in Raleigh you're complaining about the thread not being the way you like it because you don't want to use the search button.


As stated if you'd been paying attention the reason this thread is mostly about OTA is because TWC does not progress fast enough for there to be any developments to report. It's exactly the same for the rest of HDTV in Raleigh. The only segment of the HD market that does change frequently (especially with the switch) is the OTA element.


When TWC does something worth reporting this thread will become more relevant to your needs and OTA will take a back seat. You should know that if you've been reading this for as long as you say you have. Don't blame the thread for inactivity, blame TWC for taking so long to progress.


And on another note has anyone anywhere seen any signs of U-Verse life? I noticed a couple of AT&T "fiber" trucks working in Chapel Hill but that could have been for anything.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15698282
> 
> 
> You can have whatever opinion you like but you're not complaining about the quality of the HDTV situation in Raleigh you're complaining about the thread not being the way you like it because you don't want to use the search button.



There really is no "right" or "wrong" way to categorize or find information, usually just a matter of personal preference. If you need confirmation of that, try to find stuff on other people's c: drives!










As far as folks not wanting to use the SEARCH function, here is a list of thread titles within the Local HDTV Info and Reception subforum for locations that have decided that they do NOT want to rely exclusively on the SEARCH function:


Chattanooga TN-OTA

New York, NY - OTA

Los Angeles, CA - OTA

San Francisco, CA - OTA

St. Louis, MO - OTA

Pittsburgh, PA - OTA

Atlanta, GA - OTA

Chicago, IL - OTA

Charlotte, NC - OTA

Seattle, WA - OTA

Sacramento, CA - OTA

Denver, CO - OTA

Hartford, CT - OTA

Philadelphia, PA - OTA

Norfolk, VA - OTA

Houston, TX - OTA

Boston, MA - OTA

Nashville, TN - OTA

Minneapolis, MN - OTA

Portland, OR - OTA

Long Island, NY - OTA

Central New Jersey - OTA

Orlando, FL - OTA

Denver, CO - OTA


It does not mean that Raleigh does it better or worse, just different than the areas above.


Bob


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/15698705
> 
> 
> As far as folks not wanting to use the SEARCH function, here is a list of thread titles within the Local HDTV Info and Reception subforum for locations that have decided that they do NOT want to rely exclusively on the SEARCH function:



Holy crap.










While you were compiling that list did you also notice that they have more than one cableco/telco service and an OTA actually providing local HD?


If Raleigh ever gets lucky enough to have more than one cable/fiber provider with widespread availability then splitting this thread will be the only way to go. Right now I couldn't care less when anyone uses the excuse "I don't want to search" because that's just lazy.


I'm tired of this now. Like I said before if you want to start a new thread go right ahead because talking about why this thread should be split or not is just emphasizing how little HD news there is to report in this area.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/15698796
> 
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you were compiling that list did you also notice that they have more than one cableco/telco service and an OTA actually providing local HD?



Actually, I did not notice. I used the search function to quickly find OTA topics!










I agree that it will be more valuable when there is more differentiation than OTA and TWC. Thanks for the discussion.


Bob


----------



## bigcementpond

Is the UNC @ NCSU game really not in HD on ABC today?

Didn't see it listed on http://www.hdsportsguide.com/ either.


----------



## thess

All things considered, this thread isn't really all that active (it's been on the same page number for several days now, for example).


I'm interested in multiple aspects of local information (TWC, OTA, and a few people who are using the same HTPC software I am). I think multiple threads would be a mistake and would result in one thread or the other dying.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15711850
> 
> 
> All things considered, this thread isn't really all that active (it's been on the same page number for several days now, for example).
> 
> 
> I'm interested in multiple aspects of local information (TWC, OTA, and a few people who are using the same HTPC software I am). I think multiple threads would be a mistake and would result in one thread or the other dying.



Agreed. Not enough traffic to worry about, it's easy to follow along. It's at 360 pages because it's been around for a few years...


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/15716168
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not enough traffic to worry about, it's easy to follow along. It's at 360 pages because it's been around for a few years...



And easy enough to follow, by checking every few days. Not enough new HD or local competition to generate a lot of posts (unfortunately)


----------



## StinDaWg

I have TWC and I'm wondering why I haven't got the new software update on one of my boxes yet. I got the update with the new menu interface on the box in the living room a month ago and it has been working fine, but the one upstairs still has the old version and has been freezing and acting up with the recordings. I'm wondering if there is any way to force my box to update? I've unplugged it and let it reboot but it's still the same.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15725259
> 
> 
> I have TWC and I'm wondering why I haven't got the new software update on one of my boxes yet. I got the update with the new menu interface on the box in the living room a month ago and it has been working fine, but the one upstairs still has the old version and has been freezing and acting up with the recordings. I'm wondering if there is any way to force my box to update? I've unplugged it and let it reboot but it's still the same.




Are they both 8300HD boxes?


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15726008
> 
> 
> Are they both 8300HD boxes?



The one upstairs is a 8240hdc and i think the one downstairs is a 8300hd.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15727531
> 
> 
> The one upstairs is a 8240hdc and i think the one downstairs is a 8300hd.



The latest version of ODN, which will run on the 8240HDC, is buggy in regards to eSATA. This is my guess as why the update is held back. However, the 8300HD runs MDN for legacy boxes.


My guess is that you have a bad 8240HDC and need to swap it out.


----------



## dslate69











Glad to see the topics stay the same (splitting the thread) even though this thread has been on the same page for 7 days.

Actually no one should have to search the thread; there's not a lot of relevant information on a topic that should be ever evolving, unless you want a list of TWC HD channels they have been the same since the first few pages.


----------



## drewwho

 http://news.google.com/?ncl=1300516389&hl=en&topic=h 


Since the bill allows broadcast stations to make the switch before June 12 if they are ready, I expect we're in for some chaos if local broadcasters move one by one to their post-transition digital frequencies. It would be great if the engineers from the local stations publicized their stations' plans in one central place. (like this thread)


Drew


----------



## dslate69

 http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/04/i...ed-to-june-12/ 


It won't change a thing. Millions of Granny's will not be ready no matter what date they set.


----------



## dslate69

I guess it took me more than a minute to type my message.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15737425
> 
> 
> Since the bill allows broadcast stations to make the switch before June 12 if they are ready, I expect we're in for some chaos...



I wonder who will go early and why. If all go early but one in this area except... say NBC 17; will they gain viewers (albeit slow uneducated viewers)?

Will there be a back lash to wral if they go early? Will all stations play it safe and wait to the eleventh hour?

I bet you won't see any station go early unless it effects their bottom line keeping both analog and digital up simultaneously.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15737520
> 
> 
> I wonder who will go early and why. If all go early but one in this area except... say NBC 17; will they gain viewers (albeit slow uneducated viewers)?
> 
> Will there be a back lash to wral if they go early? Will all stations play it safe and wait to the eleventh hour?
> 
> I bet you won't see any station go early unless it effects their bottom line keeping both analog and digital up simultaneously.



Isn't WRAL on lower power and/or lower antenna until the transition? I bet they would love to jump ASAP to full power.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15738405
> 
> 
> Isn't WRAL on lower power and/or lower antenna until the transition? I bet they would love to jump ASAP to full power.



They are full ERP but on a lower antenna with a half circle pattern. No coverage to the east.


They cant change from 52 to 48 until until other stations using 48/47 move also....


When the do change.. they will be on half power but using full circular pattern antenna (same transmitter power as now except over full circle instead of half).


----------



## Trip in VA

Right now, they're on a temporary antenna ¾ of the way up the tower which is directional, as scsiraid said. It's at full power, but the height and directional pattern make it difficult to receive in some areas.


There are two stations blocking them from channel 48. One is WMYV in Greensboro, who has already stated they will terminate their analog signal on February 17. Assuming that doesn't change, they're a non-issue.


The other is WCTI-DT in New Bern. They need to flash-cut back to DT-12, and may not want to terminate their analog on time. No idea yet what they'll be doing.


On channel 48, they'll operate from the top of the tower again, omnidirectional, and as scsiraid said, they'll start off at 500 kW until they get some equipment sorted out, and then they'll return to 1000 kW.


- Trip


----------



## don6170

A couple of questions about my TWC service in Cary...


1) I have one box (SA 8300 HD/DVR). On channels 58-60, I will sometimes have unwatchable service. There will be no audio and the picture will be frozen or severely pixelated (sp). I've gone into the service menus and the signal strength and SNR look good (using info posted earlier in this group). Other times, it will be fine. I have rebooted the box numerous times as well as calling Customer Service. After going through their scripts, they just want to send out a service tech. Is it really the box?


2) On a TV without a box, I notice synch errors between the audio and video. Usually, the audio is behind the video. I often see this on ABC news at 6:30, as I am often watching that TV then. Is it worth calling them on that (meaning, will they do anything) ?


Thanks for a great group/thread. I've learned a lot by reading this.


----------



## MattWarner

Thanks to both scsiraid and Trip in VA for the WRAL insight.


-Matt


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15737520
> 
> 
> If all go early but one in this area except... say NBC 17; will they gain viewers (albeit slow uneducated viewers)?



Aren't slow, uneducated viewers the most desirable, because they're more swayed by advertisements? ;-)


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15741999
> 
> 
> Aren't slow, uneducated viewers the most desirable, because they're more swayed by advertisements? ;-)
> 
> 
> Drew



There are advertisements on TV? Oh...those must be the things I skip over to get back to what I *WANT* to watch.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15741999
> 
> 
> Aren't slow, uneducated viewers the most desirable, because they're more swayed by advertisements? ;-)
> 
> 
> Drew



You may have just made a light bulb go off in one the station managers head.










I don't guess there is anything illegal about ALL the stations in this area getting together and deciding to drop analog together on a certain date or dates. Sure for PR they may want to give granny an extra few weeks or month but all the stations cutting the cord together will be a more seamless transition.


All Obama did was allow those using the vouchers to buy boxes to sell on ebay more time to operate.


----------



## Scooper

If anybody in Raleigh is going to be "stuck" - it's going to be WRAL. On the plus side - WRAL is probably the best station in the area for "Nightlight" type service.


Everybody else's destiny is in their own hands - WRAL has to wait for WCTI in New Bern to move off of 48 back to 12 before they can finalize DTV.


22 and 28 - both of these are owned / managed by Sinclair. 28 is moving back to 28 when they shut off analog, and 22 is moving to 27, 28's pretransition assignment.


11 and 17 - both of these are going back to their old analog channels, after they shutdown analog


WRAZ is already on their final assignment (49), as is WRPX (15). They can shutoff analog whenever and just keep doing their digital as is. So is WUVC (38) in Fayetteville.


The UNC stations are a bit of a mess.


----------



## SingleBbl

FWIW, I have TWC basic in Cary (Kildaire Farm area) and lost both TV & internet last nite from a few minutes before 900p to a few minutes before 1000p.


I guess they just don't want me to see _Life_.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15742565
> 
> 
> If anybody in Raleigh is going to be "stuck" - it's going to be WRAL. On the plus side - WRAL is probably the best station in the area for "Nightlight" type service.
> 
> 
> Everybody else's destiny is in their own hands - WRAL has to wait for WCTI in New Bern to move off of 48 back to 12 before they can finalize DTV.
> 
> 
> 22 and 28 - both of these are owned / managed by Sinclair. 28 is moving back to 28 when they shut off analog, and 22 is moving to 27, 28's pretransition assignment.
> 
> 
> 11 and 17 - both of these are going back to their old analog channels, after they shutdown analog
> 
> 
> WRAZ is already on their final assignment (49), as is WRPX (15). They can shutoff analog whenever and just keep doing their digital as is. So is WUVC (38) in Fayetteville.
> 
> 
> The UNC stations are a bit of a mess.



???

Ok so 11 is going to VHF?

I thought once we were all digital it was all going to be on UHF at least for a while. Then maybe another public awareness campaign for those stations that are moving down to VHF (so I can go buy another antenna).

Explain it to me like I am a 6 year old, which I may be (ain't anonymity great).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

We should have some answers late tomorrow how this market will go. The station managers are meeting this afternoon. As for the Engineers, we're all set to go for 2-17.


There are other factors to consider, like the 3.6% of Nielson households that are not ready. That's a big number considering a little over 500 boxes rate what you see so do the math. 1 Nielson household is critical. This adds up to 19. Of those it is almost equal between age groups.


The Gov didn't fix the problem. The problem is over 5,000 or so viewers in this market on a waiting list to receive their coupons. That is still going to take 6-8 weeks after they start sending them in the mail, then they have to go shopping.


Stores aren't re-stocking supplies since they expected 2-17 to be the day. There should be enough for everyone now, but they will go fast once those coupons arrive.


Antennas remain a huge issue. Experts expected 20% would convert to cable or satellite over this conversion. It is now expected less than 10% will change to pay services. There's many reasons, but surely the economy is a big factor. Keep in mind also that Raleigh-Durham-Fayetteville has the highest percentage of OTA households in the entire state.


I object to any term of "less intelligent" viewers. Maybe it's my hours of GE diversity and sensitivity training, but it is not accurate or necessary. I admit we are helping people on the phone now that can't read to hook up their boxes, but they are just as intelligent in their fields as anyone else. They are not technically inclined, in a bad spot, and we are helping them the best we can. The actual numbers are evenly distributed across all age and educational levels, but the more mature group is better prepared than the younger group.


I've been using my blog to help folks get ready and keep them updated with what's going on on our website at www.dtv.myncblogs.com That's where I've been hanging out, well, there and Wake Med's ED after my heart attack New Years Day!


----------



## WNCN17ENG

We've found most UHF antennas pick up channel 11 just fine. The wavelength for the frequency of 11 is twice as long as our ch 17 wavelength. Since most antennas work well with half or quarter wavelengths, it picks up fine on a UHF only antenna.


----------



## Scooper

Ok - that's just wierd - Raleigh / Durham / Fayetteville highest in OTA for the state AND the state as a whole is one of the highest penetrations of DBS in the country -


I know engineering is ready, but you guys don't control the purse strings. I personally just want a "This is what Raleigh stations are doing" announcement, even if it is not my desired outcome. I understand business decisions have to be made with making a profit in mind.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15743433
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Ok so 11 is going to VHF?



See scsiraid's post a few pages back, with the post transition frequencies:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15675139 

WTVD is the only station going back to VHF. This concerned me a bit too, but I see a very strong signal for analog VHF 11 with an analog tuner using my UHF CM-4228 antenna in the attic. So I think many people will be fine with their existing UHF antennas. The best test would be to try to pick up WTVD analog and see how your antenna does..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15743740
> 
> 
> There are other factors to consider, like the 3.6% of Nielson households that are not ready. That's a big number considering a little over 500 boxes rate what you see so do the math. 1 Nielson household is critical. This adds up to 19. Of those it is almost equal between age groups.



Thanks for the update, and we wish you a speedy recovery. One thing has me confused though.. Can you explain what the above paragraph is trying to say? What adds up to 19? Where does "500 boxes" come from?



Drew


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Nielson has about 550 boxes tied to TV sets in scientifically determined homes that transmit viewing data to them. It records every show they watch and reports back readings each day. That's how they make up the ratings for the market instead of the old diarys people used to write in.


----------



## jspENC

Those of you with Pre-amplifiers at your UHF antenna, just be sure it is for BOTH VHF and UHF or you will not get a signal on 11. or any other VHF down east.


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don6170* /forum/post/15738908
> 
> 
> A couple of questions about my TWC service in Cary...
> 
> 
> 1) I have one box (SA 8300 HD/DVR). On channels 58-60, I will sometimes have unwatchable service. There will be no audio and the picture will be frozen or severely pixelated (sp). I've gone into the service menus and the signal strength and SNR look good (using info posted earlier in this group). Other times, it will be fine. I have rebooted the box numerous times as well as calling Customer Service. After going through their scripts, they just want to send out a service tech. Is it really the box?



I had a practically identical problem the last few weeks with my SA 8300HDC DVR box. Channels 57-60 broke up, both picture and sound. Some days it would work, some days not. I called TWC and had a technician come out. He didn't like the RG/59 cable I had between the wall and the box and and replaced it with his RG/6 cable. He showed that the inner wire diameter was noticably smaller on my cable and said RG/59 cables didn't offer a reliable connection.


So far (5 days) I've seen no further problem.


----------



## Hiatt66

I see in the Charlotte TWC thread they list these as test channels

1001 - USA-HD

1002 - SciFi-HD

1003 - CNBC-HD

1004 - Bravo-HD


Any idea what they would be for us in the Raleigh, Goldsboro area?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/15746915
> 
> 
> I see in the Charlotte TWC thread they list these as test channels
> 
> 1001 - USA-HD
> 
> 1002 - SciFi-HD
> 
> 1003 - CNBC-HD
> 
> 1004 - Bravo-HD
> 
> 
> Any idea what they would be for us in the Raleigh, Goldsboro area?



Raleigh is supposed to get those channels on Feb 13

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15747002
> 
> 
> Raleigh is supposed to get those channels on Feb 13
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html



Yes, I know. Back when the olympics were on right before SDV was here we could tune to something like 750-760 and see the channels before they were actually added to the guide. Like above with 1001 being one of the new channels to be added.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/15746915
> 
> 
> I see in the Charlotte TWC thread they list these as test channels
> 
> 1001 - USA-HD
> 
> 1002 - SciFi-HD
> 
> 1003 - CNBC-HD
> 
> 1004 - Bravo-HD
> 
> 
> Any idea what they would be for us in the Raleigh, Goldsboro area?



Channels aren't up in Charlotte. If you read a few post above the one that gives the channel numbers you will see that just the the channel banners are available at channels 1001 through 1004 but the actual channels haven't been turned on yet.


Charlotte has tested all the new channels that have been added in the past couple of months and I have never been able to find them anywhere here. If you tune to channel 1200 there is a test channel there but never been able to find any others.


----------



## tarheelone

 http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/4479012/ 

*State to begin handling cable TV complaints*


Increasing competition means communities across the state soon will have less input into what their local cable television companies air and how much they charge for their services.


Under a 3-year-old state law, as soon as a competitor emerges for an incumbent cable provider, the cable company can terminate its municipal franchise agreement.


Time Warner Cable canceled its agreement with Raleigh last week, a month after AT&T rolled out its digital television system in the Triangle. Time Warner's franchise agreement was previously scheduled to expire in November.


The move means Raleigh can no longer require Time Warner to provide service to low-income or low-density areas or resolve customer complaints, said Michael Williams, cable administrator for the city.


"A certain amount of regulation seems to be required," Williams said, noting the city handled about 50 to 60 complaints each year from cable customers. "We'll see how much regulation is required for this industry."


Time Warner spokeswoman Andi Curtis said she didn't think customers would see any problems with the shift.


"I think that it's going to be seamless. We'll provide that customer service for them. They can go to our Web site (or) come to a customer care center," Curtis said. "We believe in competition. It's good for consumers, and we are ready."


The state Attorney General's Office will handle all consumer complaints for areas where the local cable franchise has been canceled.


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15747647
> 
> 
> Channels aren't up in Charlotte. If you read a few post above the one that gives the channel numbers you will see that just the the channel banners are available at channels 1001 through 1004 but the actual channels haven't been turned on yet.
> 
> 
> Charlotte has tested all the new channels that have been added in the past couple of months and I have never been able to find them anywhere here. If you tune to channel 1200 there is a test channel there but never been able to find any others.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15747666
> 
> 
> Curtis said. "We believe in competition. It's good for consumers, and we are ready."



Hahahahahahaha ...


that's funny because it contradicts exactly what was stated in their earnings report earlier in the week. That they don't believe in being competitive with DOCSIS 3.0 broadband rollouts because the customer doesn't really need it. The only reason they will deploy better technology is in directly competitive areas.


Until U-verse is doing anything to remotely make a dent in TWC subscriber base in Raleigh we are guaranteed to be considered as not a competitive market. Until then I predict TWC wil be raising rates exponentially to scrape as much out of the existing customer base as they can.


----------



## ncsugrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don6170* /forum/post/15738908
> 
> 
> A couple of questions about my TWC service in Cary...
> 
> 
> 1) I have one box (SA 8300 HD/DVR). On channels 58-60, I will sometimes have unwatchable service. There will be no audio and the picture will be frozen or severely pixelated (sp). I've gone into the service menus and the signal strength and SNR look good (using info posted earlier in this group). Other times, it will be fine. I have rebooted the box numerous times as well as calling Customer Service. After going through their scripts, they just want to send out a service tech. Is it really the box?
> 
> 
> 2) On a TV without a box, I notice synch errors between the audio and video. Usually, the audio is behind the video. I often see this on ABC news at 6:30, as I am often watching that TV then. Is it worth calling them on that (meaning, will they do anything) ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great group/thread. I've learned a lot by reading this.



I've noticed the exact same thing out here near Zebulon. I've just gotten around the ch. 58-60 problem by running the coax into the TV to receive the analog signal. Easier than dealing with a service tech call IMO.


But, last night and this morning I noticed that ESPNHD was dark on my 8240HDC. That's a new problem I have not had before. All other HD channels appear to be coming in fine, as usual. Have any of you guys had this issue in the Raleigh area?


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15744866
> 
> 
> Nielson has about 550 boxes tied to TV sets in scientifically determined homes that transmit viewing data to them. It records every show they watch and reports back readings each day. That's how they make up the ratings for the market instead of the old diarys people used to write in.



i think the boxes are used to determine the "overnights". in other words, the quick and dirty viewing stats published the next day. because the sample size is so small, the ratings are very rough, and prone to large error. the other problem with boxes (or at least a few years ago), was that they weren't compatible with time shifting devices (DVRs). thus, the overnight numbers aren't measuring the eyeballs of a large statistical group of the viewing audience (tech savvy people with DVRs).


nielson still uses diaries, or at least they did a few months ago, as i was doing a diary for a week. the diaries record the effects of time shifting. they use other scientific measurements to determine how many of those time shifting are actually skipping commercials (not all DVR users skip commercials). then they use data form the diaries and the boxes to come up with the real numbers that are published a week or so after the actual viewing week. the real numbers include the stats for live watching, delayed watching and also viewing commercials, delayed watching and skipping commercials.


----------



## fmoraes

I've decided to try the AT&T U-Verse website last night and it said it was available for me. I can get more channels for less money, but I don't see it as trivial to compare yet. Anyone tried as well?


I also heard some horror stories about the new boxes they have to install. It would be nice to know of some places around that area that are subscribing to U-Verse and see if the boxes are really that big. The U-Verse DVR seems to be much more capable than the TWC.


Francisco


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/15752584
> 
> 
> I've decided to try the AT&T U-Verse website last night and it said it was available for me. I can get more channels for less money, but I don't see it as trivial to compare yet. Anyone tried as well?
> 
> 
> I also heard some horror stories about the new boxes they have to install. It would be nice to know of some places around that area that are subscribing to U-Verse and see if the boxes are really that big. The U-Verse DVR seems to be much more capable than the TWC.
> 
> 
> Francisco



I switched to U-verse two weeks ago, and I'm very happy. The picture is fine, and the dvr box is much smaller than the TWC box. I don't think I got a new box though, I think it is the one they have been using for a while. There are around 90 channels of Hi-def, if you include the east and west feeds of the premium channels. I have the internet service as well. It is a bit faster than road runner. I saved about 60 dollars a month.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15756855
> 
> 
> There are around 90 channels of Hi-def I have the internet service as well. It is a bit faster than road runner



They send their TV signal via IP, don't they? So I wonder.. Does the HD signal impact your internet speed? Eg, is your internet speed degraded when recording or watching a live HD broadcast? How many HD boxes can you have, and/or how many HD channels can you record at once.


Somewhat off topic, but what is your internet speed like in general? How are the upload speeds?


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15756917
> 
> 
> They send their TV signal via IP, don't they? So I wonder.. Does the HD signal impact your internet speed? Eg, is your internet speed degraded when recording or watching a live HD broadcast? How many HD boxes can you have, and/or how many HD channels can you record at once.
> 
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but what is your internet speed like in general? How are the upload speeds?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew



Yes, the TV signal is via IP. The HD signal doesn't seem to impact the internet speed at all. You are limited to 4 "streams", 2 HD and 2 SD. Your dvr can record 4 channels at once, but you can't watch live tv at the same time if you are recording all 4. You can watch from the dvr during recording. I have 5 boxes, the dvr and 4 others. All of the boxes are capable of HD, and they have an ethernet port on the back if you don't want to use the wireless router which is incorporated into the modem. You can control the dvr from any room in the house. You cannot, however, pause or rewind live tv except from the dvr.

As for the internet speeds, I get 17265 down, and 1464 up using speakeasy speed test and a Washington DC server.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15756855
> 
> 
> I switched to U-verse two weeks ago, and I'm very happy. The picture is fine, and the dvr box is much smaller than the TWC box. I don't think I got a new box though, I think it is the one they have been using for a while. There are around 90 channels of Hi-def, if you include the east and west feeds of the premium channels. I have the internet service as well. It is a bit faster than road runner. I saved about 60 dollars a month.



My question about the box is not the DVR or receiver. It was mostly about if they need to change the box outside the house in the lawn or nearby. I heard those boxes are much bigger than they used to be when U-Verse comes. Any such experience?


Also, when I was playing with the sign up page, it seemed to indicate that I need to pay extra to get HD channels. Is that what you did as well?


One last question, if I have multiple televisions, do I need a receiver for each? (I know the answer is yes, but I have to ask). My second TV is just a pure analog TV, so I don't pay extra for that.


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/15758923
> 
> 
> My question about the box is not the DVR or receiver. It was mostly about if they need to change the box outside the house in the lawn or nearby. I heard those boxes are much bigger than they used to be when U-Verse comes. Any such experience?
> 
> 
> Also, when I was playing with the sign up page, it seemed to indicate that I need to pay extra to get HD channels. Is that what you did as well?
> 
> 
> One last question, if I have multiple televisions, do I need a receiver for each? (I know the answer is yes, but I have to ask). My second TV is just a pure analog TV, so I don't pay extra for that.



If you are talking about the plastic box on the wall where the cable comes out of the ground, they used the one that was already there. That is the only box I can think of you might be talking about.


The HD channels are a little extra, 10 or 15 dollars a month.


There is a receiver for each tv. I think each additional box is 7 dollars a month.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15760826
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the plastic box on the wall where the cable comes out of the ground, they used the one that was already there. That is the only box I can think of you might be talking about.
> 
> 
> The HD channels are a little extra, 10 or 15 dollars a month.
> 
> 
> There is a receiver for each tv. I think each additional box is 7 dollars a month.



Will the DVR box drive multiple outputs at the same time? I use that, my existing installed cable, and an remote IR extender to use a single box for 2 TV's (1 HD, 1SD) in the same single-viewer house. (ie. ran components to my HDTV and coax to the upstairs set). One box, no hassle, no extra fees. Did this both with TWC 8300 (not specifically designed for such use) and with my Dish 622, which is designed for this usage)


----------



## drewwho

So, NBC17ENG, it is past late Fri, what was the decision?


I was thinking the broadcasters could solve the problem yourselves, get some great PR, and maybe even save money. Here is my crackpot idea..


Some "back of the envelope" calculations indicate it is costing somewhere in the neighborhood of $300/day to maintain your analog transmitters (assume $.05 Kw/hr, and a 500Kw signal). After three months, that is roughly $27K per station. Assuming 5 stations which both need to move and *can* move (4, 11, 17, 28, 22) that's roughly $136K going to pay for extra electricity because of the delay.


What if you, and all the other stations except WRAL (because they have no place to go) shut off your analog transmitters and use that cash to buy converter boxes for the needy instead? Even assuming $50 retail prices, the money that would have gone for electricity could buy 2,730 DTV boxes. Let a tax deductible organization (WUNC-TV?) run the program, and donate the money to them to do so, so it is tax deductible and you could make the money stretch further. WRAL could get into the act and run a 24/7 crawl on analog 5 advertising the program. This would save money, save power, and get you a HUGE amount of good PR. Probably even national headlines.


Yeah, there would be no way to means-test the recipients, and its probably unrealistic, but I can dream










Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15761112
> 
> 
> Will the DVR box drive multiple outputs at the same time? I use that, my existing installed cable, and an remote IR extender to use a single box for 2 TV's (1 HD, 1SD) in the same single-viewer house. (ie. ran components to my HDTV and coax to the upstairs set). One box, no hassle, no extra fees. Did this both with TWC 8300 (not specifically designed for such use) and with my Dish 622, which is designed for this usage)



Actually, the 8300(HD)(C) and the 8240HDC can output two independant channels out of its outputs, OUT 1 and OUT 2, but the only software that I am aware of that can do this is SARA. This feature was meant to allow people to free up room off the hard drive by feeding a VCR the video to be deleted later through OUT 2. However, the software would also have to be able to switch OUT 1 between HD mode and SD mode in order to make this work in case a customer has an SD-only TV and needs to switch the Y/Composite video port to composite mode instead of component mode. I think SARA does this as well. Most other software cannot do this, so this independent output feature necessarily gets wasted because someone with an SDTV with no component inputs would find OUT 1 useless and need to use OUT 2 for their SDTV.


I am not trying to praise SARA because it lacks many features that should be much higher in priority. Other software packages fail to utilize some of these exotic features that benefit few users because their programmers' priorities were much straighter and considered features that benefited more users.


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15761112
> 
> 
> Will the DVR box drive multiple outputs at the same time? I use that, my existing installed cable, and an remote IR extender to use a single box for 2 TV's (1 HD, 1SD) in the same single-viewer house. (ie. ran components to my HDTV and coax to the upstairs set). One box, no hassle, no extra fees. Did this both with TWC 8300 (not specifically designed for such use) and with my Dish 622, which is designed for this usage)



I don't believe this would work, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## BeachComber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15761229
> 
> 
> So, NBC17ENG, it is past late Fri, what was the decision?
> 
> 
> I was thinking the broadcasters could solve the problem yourselves, get some great PR, and maybe even save money. Here is my crackpot idea..
> 
> 
> Some "back of the envelope" calculations indicate it is costing somewhere in the neighborhood of $300/day to maintain your analog transmitters (assume $.05 Kw/hr, and a 500Kw signal). After three months, that is roughly $27K per station. Assuming 5 stations which both need to move and *can* move (4, 11, 17, 28, 22) that's roughly $136K going to pay for extra electricity because of the delay.
> 
> 
> What if you, and all the other stations except WRAL (because they have no place to go) shut off your analog transmitters and use that cash to buy converter boxes for the needy instead? Even assuming $50 retail prices, the money that would have gone for electricity could buy 2,730 DTV boxes. Let a tax deductible organization (WUNC-TV?) run the program, and donate the money to them to do so, so it is tax deductible and you could make the money stretch further. WRAL could get into the act and run a 24/7 crawl on analog 5 advertising the program. This would save money, save power, and get you a HUGE amount of good PR. Probably even national headlines.
> 
> 
> Yeah, there would be no way to means-test the recipients, and its probably unrealistic, but I can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



To begin with, you don't have a 500KW transmitter to output a 500KW signal. Odds are they also have 480 3 phase service, which is commercial and not priced as low as residential per KWH.


Second, you have additional costs with the analog chain - the biggest is for additional cooling in the building. If you get an ice storm that takes out power (or a tornado), then you will have diesel costs that are much higher than the going rate per KWH.


Third, depending, depending on the location, they might have tower leasing issues


Fourth, it can be very likely that they have a fiber feed for analog to the transmitter (and possibly the cable companies).


So, in a nutshell, your figures are off.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15767569
> 
> 
> To begin with, you don't have a 500KW transmitter to output a 500KW signal. Odds are they also have 480 3 phase service, which is commercial and not priced as low as residential per KWH.
> 
> 
> So, in a nutshell, your figures are off.



Correct... Currently WRAL is at an ERP (effective radiated power) of 1000KW on 53 into the Aux antenna with a TPO (transmitter power output) of 30KW.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeachComber* /forum/post/15767569
> 
> 
> So, in a nutshell, your figures are off.



Those were, admittedly, pulled out of thin air. However, I keep seeing a figure of roughly $10K per month quoted as the cost to maintain analog transmissions ( http://www.tvtechnology.com/article/73894 ), which is remarkably close to what I arrived at with my guesstimates. So maybe I shouldn't have bothered to "show my work" and just used the widely quoted $10K/mo figure.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

Anybody hear or know why the Wake Forest/Boston College game hasn't been in HD on WRAL?


Both were advertised yesterday as being in HD today on WRAL (by WRAL in a commercial). and the guide says HD... but the game has not been in HD.


The NC State vs Virginia Tech game was HD, by the way.


----------



## jspENC

WCTI in New Bern isn't broadcasting the game in HD either.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

WLOS in Asheville isn't broadcasting it in HD, as well. I bet it was a Raycom decision.


----------



## HDMe2

Could be.. I wonder what changed their mind.


All things considered, the first game (NC State vs Virginia Tech) was a good game... the 2nd game was not as entertaining once Wake Forest broke it open in the second half.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15771252
> 
> 
> Anybody hear or know why the Wake Forest/Boston College game hasn't been in HD on WRAL?
> 
> 
> Both were advertised yesterday as being in HD today on WRAL (by WRAL in a commercial). and the guide says HD... but the game has not been in HD.
> 
> 
> The NC State vs Virginia Tech game was HD, by the way.



2.5 hrs of misery in HD.. 2.5 hrs of my life I'd like a refund on


----------



## ktut

My question about the box is not the DVR or receiver. It was mostly about if they need to change the box outside the house in the lawn or nearby. I heard those boxes are much bigger than they used to be when U-Verse comes. Any such experience?


If you're talking about the V-rad, the large metal box, it doesn't go in your yard, they are spread throughout the neighborhood. Mine is a few blocks away in front of a park.


----------



## Lee L

NBC17ENG, that sucks about your heart attack. Wishes for a full recovery to you.


Your post made me think of something. We keep hearing all these Neilsen reports saying as much as 6 or 7 percetn of people are not ready. Well, for years, Nielsen would not hook anyone up with the full setup if they had anything other than OTA or basic cable. If you had a DVR, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family. If you had HD, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family.


In the last couple or three years, they have gradually been integrating people with advanced stuff into their program, but I have to wonder if their early refusal to put their metering devices on anything but the most basic setup has caused their sample to become skewed to those with OTA only moreso than the general poulation. Of course, this also calls into question their sample of show veiwership ratings too, but that is another story.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15775437
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the V-rad, the large metal box, it doesn't go in your yard, they are spread throughout the neighborhood. Mine is a few blocks away in front of a park.



Yes, that's what I was talking about. I have a small AT&T tower on my front yard and I am worried that moving to U-Verse would mean that would have to be replaced with a much bigger one (and noisy from what I heard).


----------



## Trip in VA

Get well soon, NBC17ENG!


- Trip


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/15776431
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was talking about. I have a small AT&T tower on my front yard and I am worried that moving to U-Verse would mean that would have to be replaced with a much bigger one (and noisy from what I heard).



They didn't change the yard box at all. The Vrad is quite a ways away.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/15756855
> 
> 
> I switched to U-verse two weeks ago, and I'm very happy. The picture is fine, and the dvr box is much smaller than the TWC box. I don't think I got a new box though, I think it is the one they have been using for a while. There are around 90 channels of Hi-def, if you include the east and west feeds of the premium channels. I have the internet service as well. It is a bit faster than road runner. I saved about 60 dollars a month.



Can you comment on how the cost compares for the TV portion to comparable service from TWC or DirecTV/DISH? I am hoping that U-Verse competition will help keep prices in check.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trip in va* /forum/post/15776690
> 
> 
> get well soon, nbc17eng!
> 
> 
> - trip



+1 !!!!


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/15776964
> 
> 
> Can you comment on how the cost compares for the TV portion to comparable service from TWC or DirecTV/DISH? I am hoping that U-Verse competition will help keep prices in check.



If you are going to compare against Dish you have to know whether you want what I call the "flyover" channels(ie. all the SD channels on TWC 100-200 with no HD equivalent, and for me, no compelling content anyway), if not, you can simply get the TurboHD pkgs and save $40+/month with Dish vs. what it takes to get comparable quantity HD from TWC (minimum of ~$90 with HD DVR and HD suite). Dish just changed their pkgs recently, and I would wait 2-3 weeks as new HD is expected, but no idea how the channels will be distributed amongst the various Bronze/Silver/Gold levels.


since you are posting in Raleigh HDTV, I am presuming you do want HD channels, so ignored the non HD case.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/15775841
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG, that sucks about your heat attack. Wishes for a full recovery to you.
> 
> 
> Your post made me think of something. We keep hearing all these Neilsen reports saying as much as 6 or 7 percetn of people are not ready. Well, for years, Nielsen would not hook anyone up with the full setup if they had anything other than OTA or basic cable. If you had a DVR, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family. If you had HD, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family.
> 
> 
> In the last couple or three years, they have gradually been integrating people with advanced stuff into their program, but I have to wonder if their early refusal to put their metering devices on anything but the most basic setup has caused their sample to become skewed to those with OTA only moreso than the general poulation. Of course, this also calls into question their sample of show veiwership ratings too, but that is another story.



Great question!!!


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/15776964
> 
> 
> Can you comment on how the cost compares for the TV portion to comparable service from TWC or DirecTV/DISH? I am hoping that U-Verse competition will help keep prices in check.



Can't say about DirecTV or Dish, but I saved 60 dollars a month just on the video portion, not including the internet portion which is a little higher than TWC. I get a little over 400 total channels and 90 Hi-def for $134 a month.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/15775841
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG, that sucks about your heat attack. Wishes for a full recovery to you.
> 
> 
> Your post made me think of something. We keep hearing all these Neilsen reports saying as much as 6 or 7 percetn of people are not ready. Well, for years, Nielsen would not hook anyone up with the full setup if they had anything other than OTA or basic cable. If you had a DVR, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family. If you had HD, too bad you can't be a Neilsen family.
> 
> 
> In the last couple or three years, they have gradually been integrating people with advanced stuff into their program, but I have to wonder if their early refusal to put their metering devices on anything but the most basic setup has caused their sample to become skewed to those with OTA only moreso than the general poulation. Of course, this also calls into question their sample of show veiwership ratings too, but that is another story.



i am sure their overnights are affected by them not installing boxes for anyone that does timeshifting (see my earlier post). but their final numbers that are released a week later include input from the diaries that do capture the viewing of DVR users.


their overnights are rough. the overnights probably include a correction factor for the DVR users that aren't captured by the boxes (and a bunch of other hand-waving magic).


they still uses diaries (as i stated previously). the diaries are used to finalize their numbers. the diaries could also be used to generate the statistical correction factors for their overnights.


even though neilson doesn't include DVR users in overnights, they do include them in their diaries. i am sure the diaries were used to generate their "percentage of households not ready" numbers. so i would say they probably aren't exclusionary with regards to their sample.


----------



## tarheelone

Looks like we have to wait a little bit longer for the NBC Universal channels:


Feb. 15, 2009: The following channels will be added:


USA HD - Channel 258

Bravo HD - Channel 259

CNBC HD - Channel 266

Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267

Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15781128
> 
> 
> Looks like we have to wait a little bit longer for the NBC Universal channels:
> 
> 
> Feb. 15, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> USA HD - Channel 258
> 
> Bravo HD - Channel 259
> 
> CNBC HD - Channel 266
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267
> 
> Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)



Yup... I saw that today too.... Wonder when they are going to announce adds for March? Im hoping for Spike HD... Science HD would be nice too.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15635800
> 
> 
> OK, using dr1394's tools (flags.zip and eovb_demux.zip from w6rz.net) it seems like Fox50 is using "fancy" encoding, and putting repeat flags in their stream for their syndicated reruns (at least of 2 1/2 Men recorded tonight at 7pm, which I was pleasantly surprised to find in HD). FWIW, flags on the demuxed video from 2 1/2 Men show numerous frames like this:
> 
> 
> GOP size = 15, byte index = 185004796
> 
> Tref = 0, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 133200
> 
> Tref = 1, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 117104
> 
> Tref = 2, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, I frame bits = 242832
> 
> Tref = 3, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 148880
> 
> Tref = 4, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 149664
> 
> Tref = 5, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, P frame bits = 320768
> 
> Tref = 6, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 177296
> 
> Tref = 7, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 229408
> 
> Tref = 8, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, P frame bits = 325120
> 
> Tref = 9, TFF = 0, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 225984
> 
> Tref = 10, TFF = 1, RFF = 1, PF = 1, B frame bits = 235520
> 
> Tref = 11, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, P frame bits = 318304
> 
> Tref = 12, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, B frame bits = 149312
> 
> Tref = 13, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, B frame bits = 161072
> 
> Tref = 14, TFF = 0, RFF = 0, PF = 1, P frame bits = 496192
> 
> 
> If I understand things correct, the RFF is the repeat first field flag. It is (nearly) always zero in many other recordings from "simple" channels, like PBS, 22.1 and 28.1, and Fox network primetime.
> 
> 
> Drew



Just a note on MPEG-2 encoding for 720p. When the stream is signaled progressive (progressive_sequence = 1), then the TFF and RFF fields take on different meanings.


TFF = 0, RFF = 0, display frame 1 time

TFF = 0, RFF = 1, display frame 2 times

TFF = 1, RFF = 1, display frame 3 times


Ron


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/15779015
> 
> 
> i am sure their overnights are affected by them not installing boxes for anyone that does timeshifting (see my earlier post). but their final numbers that are released a week later include input from the diaries that do capture the viewing of DVR users.
> 
> 
> their overnights are rough. the overnights probably include a correction factor for the DVR users that aren't captured by the boxes (and a bunch of other hand-waving magic).
> 
> 
> they still uses diaries (as i stated previously). the diaries are used to finalize their numbers. the diaries could also be used to generate the statistical correction factors for their overnights.
> 
> 
> even though neilson doesn't include DVR users in overnights, they do include them in their diaries. i am sure the diaries were used to generate their "percentage of households not ready" numbers. so i would say they probably aren't exclusionary with regards to their sample.




I've done Neisen Diaries a couple of times, so I am well aware of that. You are probably right, that they do account for DVR use somewhere in the ratings, but I wonder what they are doing when they report that X percentage of people in the US are "not ready". I would hope that it is a true number, not affected by the shortcomings of Neilsen equipment and that the whole delay is not a knee-jerk reaction to erroneous data, but who knows.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15743740
> 
> 
> We should have some answers late tomorrow how this market will go. The station managers are meeting this afternoon.



Hey Russ .. any update from the meeting last Friday? Inquiring minds want to know.


Edit: well, looks like I found my answer. According to the FCC website, only WRDC, WLFL, and WRAY are planning to switch early. I really would have thought that WRAL would have jumped at the same time.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattWarner* /forum/post/15791202
> 
> 
> Hey Russ .. any update from the meeting last Friday? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> Edit: well, looks like I found my answer. According to the FCC website, only WRDC, WLFL, and WRAY are planning to switch early. I really would have thought that WRAL would have jumped at the same time.



As was mentioned several pages back, WRAL can't move until other stations on 48 shut down so they can move to 48 from 53.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15791895
> 
> 
> As was mentioned several pages back, WRAL can't move until other stations on 48 shut down so they can move to 48 from 53.



Well, I remember that now that you remind me..







What I didn't know was how many stations were holding back from the Feb 17th deadline. Makes sense to have all the major players switch at the same time, which is what I assume the meeting was last Friday.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15791895
> 
> 
> As was mentioned several pages back, WRAL can't move until other stations on 48 shut down so they can move to 48 from 53.



So -

Since WRDC, WRAY, and WLFL ARE going on Feb 17 -


WRAZ is already on their final assignment (49) - it really doesn't matter to them whether they power off analog or not (except for power bill / ratings).


As mentioned above - WRAL can't move to it's final until a station in Greensboro (shutting down on Feb17) and WCTI (currently June 12) in New Bern move off of 48. For now - they are stuck on their temporary sidemounted antenna on channel 53. Channel 5 for their analog is pretty decent.


WTVD and WNCN - these are both going back to their old analog assignments. Due to competitive pressures, they figure its better to change when analog is shutoff and they can just stay on their current digital assignments (52 and 55, respectively) as well.


UNC stations will be staying until June 12.


Net effect to us, the viewers - do a digital channel scan on Feb 17/18, and again on June 13.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I need stronger happy pills!


The list of "reasons to delay" was too long to ignore and Scooper is right on with the major issues in his post. However, the cost to keep a UHF transmitter going is nearly equal to buying a new car- every month. If you read the myriad of crawls we've been running on analog, you may know I shut off half my analog transmitter Monday afternoon on 2/2 to prepare those two cabinets to become digital. That is actually saving me a few bucks right now and as expected, not a single call or email of anyone having trouble picking up analog. Once again proves line-of-sight beats power output any day.


Speaking of power, backing up a few posts our good friends at Nielson are infallible and I can't say anything bad about them. (insert subliminal sarcastic Engineer comment here)


They use a few different methods to gage viewer's habits including their boxes, diaries, and direct phone calls. They just changed from dialing random numbers, to picking specific addresses and calling, which naturally knocks out the growing number of non-land line homes using cellular and possibly Vonage and TWC phone service.


Each station has an encoder that puts an identifying watermark in the video and audio of the analog and digital outputs. We have a different number encoded for each. While the video code sometimes gets squashed in the MPEG-2 encoding, the audio codes survive just fine. I have a software program on my PC I can plug the audio from mt DVR into my sound card and read the codes. As one of my fellow Chief's noticed, if you drive the audio too high or low it does not pass the codes. And yes, it is actually on the analog audio masked by the regular sound. They drop it out during silence and low volume dialog so you can't hear it.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NC Jim* /forum/post/15795484
> 
> 
> Here is the list I just received of February 17 changeovers.
> 
> From: http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...A-09-221A5.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> WUNC-TV UNIVERSITY OF NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> MYTV WRDC Y X RALEIGH (WRDC-TV) LICENSEE, INC.
> 
> ABC WTVD WTVD TELEVISION, LLC
> 
> WFPX PAXSON COMMUNICATIONS LICENSE COMPANY, LLC
> 
> UNIVISION WUVC-TV WUVC LICENSE PARTNERSHIP, G.P.
> 
> NBC WNCN MEDIA GENERAL COMMUNICATIONS HOLDINGS, LLC
> 
> CW WLFL Y X WLFL LICENSEE, LLC
> 
> CBS WRAL-TV CAPITOL BROADCASTING COMPANY, INC.
> 
> FOX WRAZ WRAZ-TV, INC.
> 
> PBS WUNP-TV UNIVERSITY OF NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> WRPX PAXSON RALEIGH LICENSE, INC.
> 
> WRAY-TV N X MTB RALEIGH LICENSEE LLC



Jim - you need to look at the list from
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...A-09-221A3.pdf 


For stations that will be shutting down analog.

On your listing, only the stations in RED are shutting down - the ones in black are merely listed.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Nothing is yet "official" until Obama signs the bill. Even the NTIA website is still counting down to Feb 17 at www.dtv2009.gov 


Ah! I see they have removed the countdown clock today.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15781128
> 
> 
> Looks like we have to wait a little bit longer for the NBC Universal channels:
> 
> 
> Feb. 15, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> USA HD - Channel 258
> 
> Bravo HD - Channel 259
> 
> CNBC HD - Channel 266
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 267
> 
> Telemundo - Channel 379 (Digital extension of Basic Cable)



And now they are back to Feb 13th. Time Warner and Bravo are throwing a big party to celebrate the launch on Friday so I guess they decided they should actually launch them then. http://www.multichannel.com/article/...HD_In_N_C_.php


----------



## NC Jim

OOPS and sorry...

I deleted the original posting.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15795678
> 
> 
> Nothing is yet "official" until Obama signs the bill. Even the NTIA website is still counting down to Feb 17 at www.dtv2009.gov
> 
> 
> Ah! I see they have removed the countdown clock today.



I wish every station in the country would stick with the original schedule. There will still be bunches of procrastinators not ready when June 12 rolls around. If delayed 10 years, it would be the same story.


----------



## thess

Quick OT: I am still fighting with TWC about our node potentially being oversold (internet speeds/latency in the toilet during primetime, southpoint area), but we're still blowing a lot of time fighting with tier 1. If anyone feels like PMing me a direct phone number to a higher tier, I promise it won't be abused. Used to have a tier 3 number but lost it. Basically at this point we're just trying to get them to admit they won't do anything about it so we can decide what to do next (DSL, sigh).


EDIT: Nevermind, we actually did have a local coordinator call us back, and he did actually admit there is a node utilization problem, and that they're working on it. Craziness!


So, next question instead: has there been any news on the tuning adapters? My friend with a cablecard is about to have an aneurysm. And are all these new HD channels SDV?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15802628
> 
> 
> So, next question instead: has there been any news on the tuning adapters? My friend with a cablecard is about to have an aneurysm. And are all these new HD channels SDV?



All new channels should be assumed to be SDV. As for the tuning adapters, there were rumblings on another forum that they were supposed to start shipping this past Monday. The CSR I talked to today hadn't heard anything about that. (Although they did know what a tuning adapter was, so that's a step in the right direction.)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/15806711
> 
> 
> All new channels should be assumed to be SDV. As for the tuning adapters, there were rumblings on another forum that they were supposed to start shipping this past Monday. The CSR I talked to today hadn't heard anything about that. (Although they did know what a tuning adapter was, so that's a step in the right direction.)



They arent shipping them yet. Cablecard customers will get a letter with a website where they can go order one. This is a site specific for TWC Carolinas and not the TWC general one that has been around a while. Supposedly the rollout will be in three phases with the first letters being mailed yesterday. The first group is said to be small to test out the process with the floodgates opened about a week later.


EDIT: TiVo Forum now has a statement from the insider indicating that the TA deployment has been put on hold for a couple weeks while they sort out the ordering system..... We were sooooo close.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15802628
> 
> 
> 
> So, next question instead: has there been any news on the tuning adapters? My friend with a cablecard is about to have an aneurysm. And are all these new HD channels SDV?




Yes they will be SDV. From http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html 


The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:



USA HD Channel 258; Bravo HD Channel 259; CNBC HD Channel 266; SciFi HD Channel 267; Primetime On Demand Channel 539; Classic On Demand Channel 512; Thriller On Demand Channel 513; Kids/Teens On Demand Channel 514; Action On Demand Channel 515.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Just reset my box and I still don't have the new channels.


----------



## Hiatt66

I checked and have mine.


----------



## tommy122

I have mine. One disappointment for me is the SiFi HD channel. Except for Battlestar Galactia last night, none of the shows/movies that I have looked at so far are 16:9. I guess that they are another channel that *calls* themselves HD but have very little 16:9 HD content.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15820597
> 
> 
> I have mine. One disappointment for me is the SiFi HD channel. Except for Battlestar Galactia last night, none of the shows/movies that I have looked at so far are 16:9. I guess that they are another channel that *calls* themselves HD but have very little 16:9 HD content.



I noticed that as well. At first I thought TWC were just simulcasting the SD feed on the HD channel. SG-1 in 4:3 widescreen letterbox on a 16:9 channel? Really?


----------



## HDMe2

I've had SciFiHD on Dish for a while. New Galactica episodes are HD, but sometimes repeats of previous season episodes are not.


The new Stargate shows (is Atlantis still running?) were HD, but repeats often were not.


Eureka was HD last season, so should be again when it comes back.


Every once in a while there are movies on there in HD, though I usually don't watch unless it is a made-for-SciFi deal. They re-ran the Tin Man mini-series in HD not too long ago, for example.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15822163
> 
> 
> I've had SciFiHD on Dish for a while. New Galactica episodes are HD, but sometimes repeats of previous season episodes are not.
> 
> 
> The new Stargate shows (is Atlantis still running?) were HD, but repeats often were not.
> 
> 
> Eureka was HD last season, so should be again when it comes back.
> 
> 
> Every once in a while there are movies on there in HD, though I usually don't watch unless it is a made-for-SciFi deal. They re-ran the Tin Man mini-series in HD not too long ago, for example.



Same thing here.. had it for 8? months with Dish.. most of the new stuff I watch is all in HD.. been very happy with it. Alas Atlantis has ended. BSG is in HD, as is the new show Sanctuary. Didn't realize Eureka was coming back.. glad to hear it!







Might just be coincidence, but 95% of anything I wanted to watch on SciFi happens to be in HD.. shrug.


In general, the more HD channels you get, the lower the overall percentage of HD







The worst IMO is the stretch-o-vision on some of the channels.. totally repugnant.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15822206
> 
> 
> ......In general, the more HD channels you get, the lower the overall percentage of HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst IMO is the stretch-o-vision on some of the channels.. totally repugnant.



I see some very good HD and some that is not so good. Don't know if "the not so good" ones are just a crappy filming job or "simulated HD". Is there a way of identifying the "fake" HD on the receiving end?


----------



## tommy122

Just a followup to a previous post. There is a movie on SciFi right now (Manticore) that is in HD and DD. It's not going to win any Academy Awards







, but the PQ is pretty good.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15820597
> 
> 
> Except for Battlestar Galactia last night, none of the shows/movies that I have looked at so far are 16:9.



I think the issue was that SciFi didn't purchase HD rights to many of the shows when they signed up for syndication rights. At the time they made the agreements, they didn't have a HD channel and probably found it expensive. For example: ST-Enterprise is in SD letterbox, but it IS in HD on HD-Net. So, HD-Net paid for exclusive HD rights and SciFi paid for SD rights. That's why a lot of first run SciFi stuff is in HD, while older series that were shot in HD aren't.


----------



## torifile

Why can't my TV pick up the vast majority of the clear QAM channels? All I'm getting is WRAL. This is with basic cable. I used to be able to get WNCN, Fox and ABC in HD directly over my coax but after rescanning, I get nearly nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *torifile* /forum/post/15831416
> 
> 
> Why can't my TV pick up the vast majority of the clear QAM channels? All I'm getting is WRAL. This is with basic cable. I used to be able to get WNCN, Fox and ABC in HD directly over my coax but after rescanning, I get nearly nothing. Any ideas?



I don't think they're being mapped to the recognizable channel numbers. Look up in the 112.x and 119.x range (and everything in between)


----------



## SteelWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/15784473
> 
> 
> Just a note on MPEG-2 encoding for 720p. When the stream is signaled progressive (progressive_sequence = 1), then the TFF and RFF fields take on different meanings.
> 
> 
> TFF = 0, RFF = 0, display frame 1 time
> 
> TFF = 0, RFF = 1, display frame 2 times
> 
> TFF = 1, RFF = 1, display frame 3 times
> 
> 
> Ron



So does this mean these guys' aren't tagging their transmission properly? Or is it those of us with this 720P problem just have borked tuners? I e-mailed WRAZ about this problem two weeks ago. Got a message it was being forwarded to the chief engineer but haven't heard anything since and the problem is still there. Maybe if some others get on board this will get resolved?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15837918
> 
> 
> So does this mean these guys' aren't tagging their transmission properly? Or is it those of us with this 720P problem just have borked tuners? I e-mailed WRAZ about this problem two weeks ago. Got a message it was being forwarded to the chief engineer but haven't heard anything since and the problem is still there. Maybe if some others get on board this will get resolved?



It just means that your MPEG-2 decoders, not your tuners, are not doing their jobs. The Scientific-Atlanta 8300HDC, with all its faults, is able to decode this. Try getting a firmware update.


----------



## SteelWill

I'd love to but there aren't any for this TV (Vizio VX37L).


----------



## willobandb

Its been a while since I have seen anything on this topic.


I have an old Pace HD box that I have on our the least used HD TV (we have the DVR on the main HD TV). I am going to want to trade the Pace in for a new box soon (it has some non-functioning portions on the front time display).


What is the "favorite" or recommended non-DVR HD box that is available at TWC, assuming there is more than one model available?


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/15841327
> 
> 
> Its been a while since I have seen anything on this topic.
> 
> 
> I have an old Pace HD box that I have on our the least used HD TV (we have the DVR on the main HD TV). I am going to want to trade the Pace in for a new box soon (it has some non-functioning portions on the front time display).
> 
> 
> What is the "favorite" or recommended non-DVR HD box that is available at TWC, assuming there is more than one model available?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob



I think mine is a scientific atlanta 3250. It is very slow at responding to remote or front panel key presses.


Bringing up the guide usually causes a 2-3 sec freeze of the audio and video.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill* /forum/post/15839200
> 
> 
> I'd love to but there aren't any for this TV (Vizio VX37L).



Use your warranty if you can. Other people found out that Vizio's MPEG-2 decoders are trash that fails to decode repeat frames properly.


If your warranty is expired, get some sort of set-top box.


----------



## yazn67

Has anyone heard if TWC Raleigh will provide MLB Extra Innings in HD this upcoming season? If this has been covered already, apologies.

Thanks


----------



## cgreco

Will any of the OTA broadcasters increase digital signal strength after turning off their analog transmitters? Just as an example, WRPX transmits its analog signal at 5000kW but its digital signal only at 180kW (according to tvfool.com). It seems like they could broadcast a stronger digital signal. I assume the low power signal has something to do with continuing to broadcast the analog signal. WLFL, WRAZ and WRDC are similar. So I was wondering about the possibility of stations increasing digital signal strength after the transition.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/15848594
> 
> 
> Will any of the OTA broadcasters increase digital signal strength after turning off their analog transmitters? Just as an example, WRPX transmits its analog signal at 5000kW but its digital signal only at 180kW (according to tvfool.com). It seems like they could broadcast a stronger digital signal. I assume the low power signal has something to do with continuing to broadcast the analog signal. WLFL, WRAZ and WRDC are similar. So I was wondering about the possibility of stations increasing digital signal strength after the transition.



Numbers are misleading.


The FCC power limit for UHF digital is 1000 kW, so WRAZ can't increase power, for example. Analog and digital powers are measured separately. Because analog power varies with the picture being broadcast, analog's 5000 kW is the "peak" power, whereas digital's 1000 kW is the "average" power. While not exact, the numbers are not as far off as they appear.


That said, power levels also follow a logarithmic scale. Going from 1 kW to 2 kW boosts signal by 3 dB. Similarly, going from 500 kW to 1000 kW boosts signal by 3 dB. 3 dB isn't a lot of power in the grand scheme of things, especially on the digital side where it's unlikely to be observed in most cases.


I wouldn't be surprised to see WRPX try to move to Garner at some point with the rest of the Raleigh stations.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

I'm 10 miles away from WRPX - I have NO trouble receiving them, even though I have no antenna pointing at them directly.


----------



## larc919

FCC service area maps for WRPX broadcasting digital signals at 180kW on channel 15 and analog at 5000kW on channel 47 aren't really significantly different. Analog coverage is greater, of course, but not as much as the power numbers might suggest.


WRPX digital:

http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/FMTV-serv...=DT602519.html 


WRPX analog:

http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/FMTV-serv...=TV228838.html


----------



## drewwho

Does anybody know how long WLFL and WRDC will run their analog night light and continue broadcasting digital on their pre-transition temporary frequencies? Until June?


Eg, "when do I need to rescan".



Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15851049
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how long WLFL and WRDC will run their analog night light and continue broadcasting digital on their pre-transition temporary frequencies? Until June?
> 
> 
> Eg, "when do I need to rescan".
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



WRDC 28 is going digital on 28... so they cant do a nite lite....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15851088
> 
> 
> WRDC 28 is going digital on 28... so they cant do a nite lite....



They're both listed as "Night Lite Y" in the FCC doc that was posted earlier, and WRDC is indeed currently broadcasting a night light on 28 right now. See the attached screenshot I took around 9:45am.


Anyway, this analog nite light confused me too, that's why I asked. I'd assumed I would need to do a rescan because their digital broadcast would be moving. But so far, this is not the case.


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15851049
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how long WLFL and WRDC will run their analog night light and continue broadcasting digital on their pre-transition temporary frequencies? Until June?
> 
> 
> Eg, "when do I need to rescan".
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



My guess will be June 13, after all stations can finalize. Part of the issue is that they aren't allowed to use Posttransition facilities unless they were the same as their pretransition facilities. Since WRDC is going back to 28 (currently 27) and WLFL is go to 27 (currently 57) - without an STA they can't move yet.


----------



## StinDaWg

What is the most up to date HD dvr Time Warner is using? We have a 8000HD, 8240HDC, and I know there is a 8300HD out there as well. The 8240HDC is giving me problems with the recordings freezing and not fast forwarding correctly, and the menu system is slow as hell. Would a new box fix my problems or is it the software that is lousy? The 8000HD has the new Navigator software update which works great and I think the 8240HDC has the Mystro software which is slow and buggy.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/15852928
> 
> 
> What is the most up to date HD dvr Time Warner is using? We have a 8000HD, 8240HDC, and I know there is a 8300HD out there as well. The 8240HDC is giving me problems with the recordings freezing and not fast forwarding correctly, and the menu system is slow as hell. Would a new box fix my problems or is it the software that is lousy? The 8000HD has the new Navigator software update which works great and I think the 8240HDC has the Mystro software which is slow and buggy.



The latest that I am aware of is the 8300HDC, which runs the same software as the 8240HDC, which itself is basically the 8300HDC minus some hardware that is needed to decode analog cable, so the 8300HDC can take analog or digital cable while the 8240HDC can only handle digital cable. The 8300HD, 8000HD, and other boxes that do not use CableCARDs for decryption have been outlawed by the FCC except those that already have been manufactured. These have been granfathered in.


The 8300HDC and 8240HDC are engineering rush jobs in which Scientific Atlanta basically rushed to get the great 8300HD converted to use a CableCARD and to support the then-current version of OCAP. Scientific Atlanta basically wanted to change as little as possible, and changed too little. For example, its CPU is very good at running DVR code that is written specifically for it because such code does not force it to make many decisions, but is slow at code that requires lots of decision making like translating Java bytecode to native machine code. (The code that runs on ODN boxes is in Java to allow ODN to run on anything, anywhere; as long as there is a CableCARD, there are analog and digital tuners, and there is a DOCSIS cable modem in the device that needs to run ODN.) This is probably because the hardware to make decisions is very minimal which reflects the lack of need of the CPU's original target to make lots of decisions, saving lots of money on high-performance circuits that were anticipated to be wasted. Newer CPUs for cable boxes now probably have lots of logic to minimize the downside of decision making because Java demands it. Also, many of these rush jobs either have inadequate cooling or inadequate power supplies that are heat sensitive. These boxes were rush jobs because the FCC refused to budge on a deadline which many not-so-forward-thinking cable companies like Comcast wanted to effectively cancel by delaying it indefinitely, forcing Scientific Atlanta and Motorola to hurriedly create these rush jobs. Be glad that both of us (StinDaWg and jnv11) live in TWC-controlled areas of North Carolina instead of Comcast territory, because I have heard that as mediocre TWC is here, it is much better than Comcast-hell. Now, if we were in the West Coast, TWC is hell and Comcast looks mediocre in the JD Power Ratings.


If you swap your box, you will probably get either an 8300HDC or an 8240HDC. Here are my tips for surviving an 8300HDC or an 8240HDC:

Be grateful that the 8300HDC and 8240HDC have the memory to hold the whole program guide in memory without having to fetch it off the network any time you go to any day beyond tomorrow. MDN-running boxes take forever to load this data because they do not store the whole weeklong program guide.
Be grateful that closed captioning is rock solid. I have someone in the house that needs it. Some versions of MDN crash when closed captioning is on.
Go all out on cooling your 8300HDC or 8240HDC. This has eliminated almost all of the crashing I had on the 8240HDC and 8300HDC units I have worked with. For example, put your box on 2x4s to allow them to scoop up more air to cool the box down via convection. Do not enclose this box with anything but a room. Do not put this box on a carpet.
If a show consistently crashes the DVR on playback, delete it, and try to delete as many shows as possible. This probably will cure some file table corruption. This should be a rare problem unless someone has unreliable power or reboots often during recording.
There is nothing that can be done with the slow running of the guide until Time Warner Cable finally gets boxes that were designed from the ground up to run OCAP, which runs on top of Java. Java is running on a CPU that does not have the required hardware to handle Java quickly. Once the Cisco 8550HDC, 8552HDC, 8650HDC, or 8652HDC; or the upcoming Samsung DVRs come out, a box swap should give you CPUs that can handle Java well.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15853876
> 
> 
> Once the Cisco 8550HDC, 8552HDC, 8650HDC, or 8652HDC; or the upcoming Samsung DVRs come out, a box swap should give you CPUs that can handle Java well.[/list]



Any time frame on those releases for Time Warner? Are they even confirmed or just speculation at this point?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

The FCC has released a web page that does a pretty good job of showing the RF levels you can expect in your neighborhood after the transition. They are pretty close to what you are getting now, but like the www.tvfool.com interactive with Google maps, it does not take buildings, etc into account. It still has a very graphic demonstration of why Apex and some of Durham County are having issues with all DTV stations. You gotta get your antenna high!

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/maps/


----------



## jrelmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15860304
> 
> 
> You gotta get your antenna high!
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/maps/



Can you make your coverage tool available to us? you sent out a coverage map of my area which does take terrain into account. If the tool is proprietary or complex, perhaps host a PDF for the area?


BTW: NBC17 OTA digital is coming in great (68-85 on this windy day)! Did notice the analog broadcast was shut-down a couple days ago, thought you had made the move, but it quickly returned.


----------



## hbehrman

Did the switch/shutoff actually happen OTA? I see the same analog and digital channels as I did before. This is on 3 different OTA receivers that I rescanned. If it did not happen, what happened?


Thanks


----------



## jrelmore

As you have noticed: Nothing has happened.


----------



## Scooper

Wait until June 13 (or sooner if they announce it ) .


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/15860824
> 
> 
> Can you make your coverage tool available to us? you sent out a coverage map of my area which does take terrain into account. If the tool is proprietary or complex, perhaps host a PDF for the area?
> 
> 
> BTW: NBC17 OTA digital is coming in great (68-85 on this windy day)! Did notice the analog broadcast was shut-down a couple days ago, thought you had made the move, but it quickly returned.



I compared the online Google Maps version on www.tvfool.com with my software and it is pretty accurate. It just does not do line of sight paths like my software does, but again buildings are popping up everywhere and the software can't predict them.


When running only two tubes on the air, and one goes down, it dumps me to 15-18% power on the air until I can get it back on line. It will be interesting to hear what happens to your signal when the leaves come back.


----------



## Trip in VA

Folks looking to run their own coverage plots who have some familiarity with Linux might want to look into using "SPLAT."

http://www.qsl.net/kd2bd/splat.html 


I've used it to generate a number of coverage maps. It takes a few seconds to a few minutes to run, depending on the size of the coverage area and the speed of the machine, but if you can wrap your head around it, it's a very powerful tool.


Here are some ham maps I made for my area:

http://kj4iea.rabbitears.info/ 


(Please be gentle on my server, the files are very large)


- Trip


----------



## gstelmack

Anybody else having SDV problems? Starting last night ESPNNewsHD, DisneyHD, and HBOW gave me a "Try Again Later" message. I'll check them again this evening when I get home, then got on the horn to TWC.


----------



## WildBill

I had issues with a number of channels last night including most of the newer HD channels such as Sci-FiHD and the Tennis Channel around 10ish. I also received the 'Try again later' message.

I rebooted my box but to no avail. Just as well, I needed to go to sleep anyway.

Quick note - I know the Tennis channel is not in HD, but it and most of those channels near that channel showed the 'Try again' message.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yazn67* /forum/post/15841914
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if TWC Raleigh will provide MLB Extra Innings in HD this upcoming season? If this has been covered already, apologies.
> 
> Thanks




Got an email today that said:


Catch up to 60 out-of-market regular season MLB games per week. Plus, watch select games in High Definition. Check out the MLB Extra Innings FREE PREVIEW, April 6th - Sunday, April 12th on Channels 731 - 744 and 745 HD


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15870022
> 
> 
> Got an email today that said:
> 
> 
> Catch up to 60 out-of-market regular season MLB games per week. Plus, watch select games in High Definition. Check out the MLB Extra Innings FREE PREVIEW, April 6th - Sunday, April 12th on Channels 731 - 744 and 745 HD



Basically one per day max...at least that's the way I read it.


----------



## damicatz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/15863611
> 
> 
> Anybody else having SDV problems? Starting last night ESPNNewsHD, DisneyHD, and HBOW gave me a "Try Again Later" message. I'll check them again this evening when I get home, then got on the horn to TWC.



If this message occurs, it generally indicates either a problem with upstream communication or a lack of available frequencies upon which to broadcast the channel on.


If Time Warner would just eliminate all of the analog channels entirely, they wouldn't need to mess around with kludgey solutions like SDV.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damicatz* /forum/post/15882002
> 
> 
> If Time Warner would just eliminate all of the analog channels entirely, they wouldn't need to mess around with kludgey solutions like SDV.



Yes they would. They long ago acknowledged that SDV was the only way to give them "unlimited capacity" but that would only occur after they switched of the analog component. The fact they still have to carry analog is just a setback to their short term goals but the long term result will still involve SDV.


----------



## vidiot1985

Did anyone else have horrible picture quality on the Oscars showing on Time Warner on ABC-HD? It was unwatchable so we had to tune to the analog channel.


I checked back later in the show (maybe the second half?) and the HD channel was much better then.


----------



## Lee L

A while back someone mentioned that WRAL's Dolby Digital signal was dropping out when they put up the new banner Station ID. I am still seeing this. Was there ever any resolution on it? The banner is pretty nice looking, but it is annoying to have the sound drop out, change completely (due to 2 ch into Pro Logic II instead of 5.1 DD) then do the reverse every time it pops up.


----------



## tarheelone

For those of you who have complained about UNC TVs HD offerings on Time Warner, I got this email today.

*On March 1, UNC digital programming on Time Warner Cable will undergo some changes. The UNC HD channel will transition to exactly the same HD programming as is carried over the air. Some popular programming that had been carried on the UNC HD channel will be moving to UNC Educational channel. The primary SD feed of UNC and other UNC channels will not be affected by this change.

200 UNC SD (unchanged)

201 UNC HD (becomes the same as the off air signal)

202 UNC KIDS (unchanged)

203 UNC ED (receives some programming previously on UNC HD)

204 UNC NC (unchanged)*


A few other channel changes of note:
*

February 25, 2009: News 14 Carolina (Digital) is added to Channel 214.


March 1, 2009: Game Show Network (Channel 329) will be available on Digital Variety.


March 20, 2009: Starz On Demand launches on Channels 476 and 534 (subscription to Starz required).


March 25, 2009: Jewelry TV launches on Channel 80.*


----------



## tamarawadams

I have no cable or direct tv - just ota - with converter boxes. The PBS signal (4) and ION (47) are both very unreliable - almost always cutting in and out. Will this reception improve once everything is digital or will I need a different antenna. The rabbit ears were horrible so I got an indoor unidirectional Phillips. It works great with my cheap (Insignia) converter box - i think it allows analog to flow through with digital signals. But we have the DTVPal DVR on our main TV and the reception on 4 & 47 is horrible ( i don't think it allows for the analog signal to show up if you are using digital - you have to switch back and forth). We live in Garner and I know that the PBS signal is in a different direction than the other channels, but even when I line our antenna up with the PBS signal, it does not improve. Roof mount omnidirectional antenna was suggested as an option. I would appreciate your feedback. As you can tell, I am not very technical, so keep it simple







Thanks!


----------



## jrelmore

Visit http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx 


this will guide you to the correct antenna for your specific location and channel needs.


----------



## abward

tamarawadams,


Also keep in mind that most of the digital channels transmit over UHF frequencies, so make sure you are using a UHF antenna on your mast.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/15901146
> 
> 
> tamarawadams,
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that most of the digital channels transmit over UHF frequencies, so make sure you are using a UHF antenna on your mast.



station analog current after Jun12 location

WUNC----4------59-----25-------Chapel Hill

WRAL----5-------53----48--------Auburn

WTVD----11----52------11--------Auburn

WNCN----17----55------17--------Auburn

WLFL-----22----57------27 *------Auburn

WRDC----28----27------28 *------ Auburn

WRPX----47----15------15-------- Louisburg

WRAZ----50----49------49--------Auburn


* = station has shutdown regular programming on analog, they are currently doing nightlight programming (essentially, 24/7 PSA on how to prepare for digital transition)


Note that ALL stations are currently broadcasting digital as well as analog. On June 13, you will probably need to rescan all of your digital tuners so they know where to find the stations. Notice that WTVD is currently slated to finalize on their channel 11 analog - be sure your new reception equipment can receive channel 11 (upper VHF) as well UHF channels. Most UHF antennas should do OK. I would suggest testing by trying to tune in channel 11 analog now.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15901287
> 
> 
> station analog current after Jun12 location
> 
> WUNC----4------59-----25-------Chapel Hill
> 
> WRAL----5-------53----48--------Auburn
> 
> WTVD----11----52------11--------Auburn
> 
> WNCN----17----55------17--------Auburn
> 
> WLFL-----22----57------27 *------Auburn
> 
> WRDC----28----27------28 *------ Auburn
> 
> WRPX----47----15------15-------- Louisburg
> 
> WRAZ----50----49------49--------Auburn
> 
> 
> * = station has shutdown regular programming on analog, they are currently doing nightlight programming (essentially, 24/7 PSA on how to prepare for digital transition)
> 
> 
> Note that ALL stations are currently broadcasting digital as well as analog. On June 13, you will probably need to rescan all of your digital tuners so they know where to find the stations.



Anybody know when WLFL and WRDC will switch to their post transition channels? June?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15901395
> 
> 
> Anybody know when WLFL and WRDC will switch to their post transition channels? June?



That's my guess - The FCC has ruled that post transition assignments can't be occupied until then.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15899936
> 
> 
> ... Some popular programming that had been carried on the UNC HD channel will be moving to UNC Educational channel. The primary SD feed of UNC and other UNC channels will not be affected by this change.
> 
> ...
> 
> 203 UNC ED (receives some programming previously on UNC HD)
> 
> ...[/b]
> 
> ...



Assuming that previously TWUNCHD programming will be shown in SD on UNC-ED, I think this is a net loss. I'd much rather see some of the TWUNCHD programming in HD (mainly the travelogues and some of the cooking shows) than see some of the WUNC main programming in HD.


If the stuff that goes onto UNC-ED will remain HD, then that'd be cool!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15899936
> 
> 
> March 25, 2009: Jewelry TV launches on Channel 80.[/b]



Great, just what we need, another shopping channel.










I wonder if it'll have ads for those "Cash For Unwanted Gold Jewelry" companies.


----------



## jnv11

Here is a post that I wrote in the Time Warner Cable HDTV forum that I think subscribers of this forum would appreciate. It is titled "The bad picture quality is WNCN's fault, not Time Warner Cable's fault" and is posted below in its entirety:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpgxsvcd* /forum/post/15903711
> 
> 
> I had TWC-HD in Raleigh NC for the last 5 years. It was quite good for Picture quality but horrible for service, customer support, and price. I switched to DirectTV recently and I have to say the DirectTV HD picture Quality is FAR superior to TWC-HD picture quality. NBC was always pixilated on TWC. It actually looks like decent HD on DirectTV.
> 
> I wouldn't switch back to TWC for TV even if they paid me the $120 a month I used to give them!



It is a known fact that WNCN, the local NBC station in our area, has rotten picture quality on OTA and cable on its HD broadcast compared to the other stations. What is passed through to TWC is the same thing that is transmitted OTA. It is not TWC's fault that the MPEG-2 feed it is given is low quality. If WNCN on satellite HD Lite beats out WNCN's normal MPEG-2 HD feed, something definitely is wrong.


My guess as to why WNCN's picture quality is bad on cable or OTA is that WNCN probably has an obsolete MPEG-2 encoder, or an MPEG-2 encoder whose purpose favors latency over high image quality and is inappropriately used in a broadcast environment. When I was watching the Super Bowl on WNCN, I watched as the grass went from being somewhat sharply detailed to a near-constant shade of green suddenly as the camera panned. This suggests that the motion estimation engine could not look far enough pixel-wise to reuse the images found in the P-frames or the I-frames, forcing it to generate independent macroblocks which use lots of bits. This forces the quality on all the macroblocks down because they must be compressed more heavily to fit the throughput budget. Another piece of evidence for this hypothesis is that when WRAL, the local CBS station which prides itself on HD leadership due to being the first HD station in the USA, broadcasts a football game, and the camera pans quickly, the grass does not degenerate into a constant color, unlike WNCN. This suggests that WRAL's motion estimation engine is capable of reusing macroblocks much farther than WNCN's motion estimation engine can look in order to reuse macroblocks.


My guess as why the satellite company's picture quality is better on DirecTV is that the H.264 encoder at WNCN needed for DirecTV must be much more advanced than the MPEG-2 encoder at WNCN used to encode the signal for the antenna and cable feeds.


Do those of us that are employed need to start buying shares of Media General (NYSE:MEG), WNCN's owners, to tell management to give the funds its engineering departments need to buy better MPEG-2 encoders for WNCN and possibly other stations it owns, and to convert the newscasts to HD in order to get them to start competing with WRAL and WTVD? The only reason I watch WNCN is that it is the only local newscast other than News 14 Carolina that is available at a convenient time in prime time. If WRAL or WTVD starts to compete at the 7PM timeslot, I would go to them for the 7:00 news in a flash. WRAL recently replaced its encoder and now boasts picture quality that nearly rivals HDNet, at least on my very obsolete rear projection CRT HD monitor which requires a set-top box in order to translate any digital TV to component video. It is so old that HDMI was not invented when it was built.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Interesting that DirecTV picks our signal up off air at Departure Ave in Raleigh, and Dish picks it up off air off Capital Blvd with regular antennas near Wake Forest. Time-Warner gets their feed directly off my HD switcher via fiber with enough bandwidth to carry several HD channels. There's nothing but a beam of light between us and them.


As for bandwidth, you got 17.2 Mbs for the Super Bowl, and normally I send you 14-15 Mbs. 1080i is fine between 12 and 14 Mbs and my TWC DVR in my office looks great, even frame by frame.


It is a known fact that in some neighborhoods the TWC distribution system has had problems with our QAM frequency and passed other stations just fine. In every report I have gotten and passed on to TWC, they were able to resolve the issue 100% of the time. If you have pixellation and blocking, call them and they can usually ping your box from the Durham headend and know exactly what is happening. If you can't get results with their regular customer service reps, shoot me an email and I'll forward it to them and they will gladly look into it. It is not uncommon for a problem to come and go, so it may take them some time to determine what is going on.


We all read this forum. Not every engineer has the company's blessing to respond, but we all read and try to determine who has legitimate complaints. Engineers will not usually respond well to rants and opinions, but everyone of us will beat the bushes to resolve a real problem. You can certainly search the specs on our Harmonic MV 450 HD encoder. I have another software upgrade currently being shipped to enable the AFD passthrough that instructs the cable and satellite decoders how to down-convert the SD feed you get to letterbox or center cut. That's software version 4.10 if you want to keep track since I'm currently running version 3.85.


I've been a little busy lately, but I'll call TWC in the morning (or they will call me fist after reading this) and we'll see what we can see. Shoot, I'll punch up color bars for a few minutes tomorrow if we think it might show something is whacked.


As for News in HD, we really wanted to do it this month, but it just isn't cheap and easy to do, and money is tighter than I've ever seen it in over 30 years in broadcasting. We hope to do it as soon as the economy gets better and let's hope for later this year. I would stretch the picture for you, but you can do that yourself.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15906625
> 
> 
> Interesting that DirecTV picks our signal up off air at Departure Ave in Raleigh, and Dish picks it up off air off Capital Blvd with regular antennas near Wake Forest. Time-Warner gets their feed directly off my HD switcher via fiber with enough bandwidth to carry several HD channels. There's nothing but a beam of light between us and them.
> 
> 
> As for News in HD, we really wanted to do it this month, but it just isn't cheap and easy to do, and money is tighter than I've ever seen it in over 30 years in broadcasting. We hope to do it as soon as the economy gets better and let's hope for later this year. I would stretch the picture for you, but you can do that yourself.



I understand that news in HD is expensive to do. And this is a TOUGH economy. So is setting up to do syndicated programming in HD - is that a "someday" also ? (BTW - these are not meant as criticism just observations) And if you can't do HD news - please leave it in correct aspect with pillar bars - like you're currently doing.


Russ, how does your signal get out to the antenna farm ? microwave or fiber ?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15906696
> 
> 
> And if you can't do HD news - please leave it in correct aspect with pillar bars - like you're currently doing.



+1


NBC17ENG - We appreciate your participation in this thread.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15906625
> 
> 
> Interesting that DirecTV picks our signal up off air at Departure Ave in Raleigh, and Dish picks it up off air off Capital Blvd with regular antennas near Wake Forest.



I wonder if the original poster in the other thread is getting a "generic" NBC feed which was not coming from WNCN? I know that the NBC master feeds are supposed to be phenomenal quality high-bitrate MPEG4, so I suppose things would look a lot better going from the master feed's MPEG4 to DirectTV MPEG4 with no MPEG2 step in between...


As to the quality of football games. I hate to say it, but I have to agree with jnv11. I'd much rather see a game on WRAL than WNCN. I've actually noticed pixelization during some fast motion (close focus on a running player). I had originally thought that had something to do with the quality of the master feed provided by NBC vs CBS. But after reading some threads in the SageTV forums about people who watched the NBC master feed directly for the superbowl, I have to doubt that there is anything wrong with it. Heck, there are a few shows on WRAL that I watch mainly because they look so damned good (Flashpoint, Mentalist).


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/15906625
> 
> 
> Interesting that DirecTV picks our signal up off air at Departure Ave in Raleigh, and Dish picks it up off air off Capital Blvd with regular antennas near Wake Forest. Time-Warner gets their feed directly off my HD switcher via fiber with enough bandwidth to carry several HD channels. There's nothing but a beam of light between us and them.
> 
> 
> As for bandwidth, you got 17.2 Mbs for the Super Bowl, and normally I send you 14-15 Mbs. 1080i is fine between 12 and 14 Mbs and my TWC DVR in my office looks great, even frame by frame.
> 
> 
> It is a known fact that in some neighborhoods the TWC distribution system has had problems with our QAM frequency and passed other stations just fine. In every report I have gotten and passed on to TWC, they were able to resolve the issue 100% of the time. If you have pixellation and blocking, call them and they can usually ping your box from the Durham headend and know exactly what is happening. If you can't get results with their regular customer service reps, shoot me an email and I'll forward it to them and they will gladly look into it. It is not uncommon for a problem to come and go, so it may take them some time to determine what is going on.
> 
> 
> We all read this forum. Not every engineer has the company's blessing to respond, but we all read and try to determine who has legitimate complaints. Engineers will not usually respond well to rants and opinions, but everyone of us will beat the bushes to resolve a real problem. You can certainly search the specs on our Harmonic MV 450 HD encoder. I have another software upgrade currently being shipped to enable the AFD passthrough that instructs the cable and satellite decoders how to down-convert the SD feed you get to letterbox or center cut. That's software version 4.10 if you want to keep track since I'm currently running version 3.85.
> 
> 
> I've been a little busy lately, but I'll call TWC in the morning (or they will call me fist after reading this) and we'll see what we can see. Shoot, I'll punch up color bars for a few minutes tomorrow if we think it might show something is whacked.
> 
> 
> As for News in HD, we really wanted to do it this month, but it just isn't cheap and easy to do, and money is tighter than I've ever seen it in over 30 years in broadcasting. We hope to do it as soon as the economy gets better and let's hope for later this year. I would stretch the picture for you, but you can do that yourself.



I am sorry if I offended you. I got the impression of low quality from many things: the presidential debates last year where WNCN's feed was less detailed and more full of artifacts like mosquito noise, football games, and the national news in HD.


As for how I guessed that there was an H.264 encoder on-site (even though it turned out to be wrong), here is how I thought:

MPEG-2 and H.264 are lossy. Therefore, each time either one is applied, something is lost in the image quality. Tiered compression helps minimize this, but best quality is achieved by just one compression. That is why I do not expect broadcast TV to match HDNet.
If something is decompressed and recompressed, expect picture quality to go down, not up.
Someone reported that WNCN picture quality was better on DirecTV than on cable, which I believe is equivalent to OTA due to the reported lack of rate-shaping on broadcast TV stations by TWC.
Therefore, I thought that to get better picture quality on DirecTV, someone must have installed an H.264 encoder onsite to WNCN to bypass its MPEG-2 encoder.

What puzzles me is if DirecTV is getting its signal OTA, how is the picture quality better on DirecTV than OTA or Time Warner Cable?


I wonder if DirecTV is substituting the national NBC feed whenever there is not enough difference between the national NBC feed and the local feed from WNCN? This would be one way to mitigate the multiple compression trap.


I don't know about the picture quality of the various primetime dramas because I am a news and sports junkie. It is possible that your encoder is able to handle the primetime dramas very well because such content originates as 24 frames per second, giving your encoder oodles of redundancy to dispose of, giving it more room to preserve detail. However, I am a news and sports watcher, not a drama watcher.


One excellent test I stumbled upon is whenever Obama is televised in HD, his small amount of hair seems to be giving many stations trouble. WRAL is able to show its detail, while WTVD and WNCN blurs out his hair. WTVD cannot be blamed because 720p has less pixels than 1080i, so such detail could possibly never have been captured in the first place. 720p is much better for sports at least when HDTV was in its infancy because sports in 1080i is much harder to compress, but is inappropriate for low-action stuff like most kinds of news. WTVD is given 720p and has to do the best it can with 720p. The blame lies with ABC in this case. Now, when it is obvious that Obama is being televised as upconverted 480i, this test is invalid.


P.S. Good job on not stretching the news.


P.P.S. I hope the software update will improve the compression algorithms used.


----------



## WildBill

jnv11 - I got a good chuckle out of your analysis of the various HD feeds during the presidents broadcast. I never thought of doing that but it is a good time (or only time) to compare the various feeds from practically the same source. The chuckle came from OUR (A/V community) fascination with all things A/V related. I will have to do that next time myself.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/15910908
> 
> 
> jnv11 - I got a good chuckle out of your analysis of the various HD feeds during the presidents broadcast. I never thought of doing that but it is a good time (or only time) to compare the various feeds from practically the same source. The chuckle came from OUR (A/V community) fascination with all things A/V related. I will have to do that next time myself.



The last time I compared the hair was during the inauguration. I did not flip back and forth last night.


----------



## thess

Can someone confirm for me that SciFI HD, USAHD and the other channels from that group are up and running now? I need to email SnapStream if so, they're just not showing up in BeyondTV. Usually they're pretty fast with the adds.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/15912720
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that SciFI HD, USAHD and the other channels from that group are up and running now? I need to email SnapStream if so, they're just not showing up in BeyondTV. Usually they're pretty fast with the adds.



Yes, they are running, but they are on SDV.


----------



## thess

That's not a problem for me, they're just not in my EPG lineup and I'm too lazy to find the remote for the STB. (I've asked about SDV before for a friend with cablecard before though.)


Thanks!


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15912733
> 
> 
> Yes, they are running, but they are on SDV.



How do you tell if something is SDV?


----------



## don6170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15899936
> 
> 
> 
> March 25, 2009: Jewelry TV launches on Channel 80.[/b]



What was the reason TWC gave for moving the Travel Channel off of the lower channels? Surely, it wasn't to make room for stuff like this.


I've always wondered why they never put anything on channel 9. I seem to recall in the old days of Alert Cable, channel 9 was Showtime or some other premium channel.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Is anyone else getting the same choppy picture as I am with ESPN HD? I'm on TWC.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/15914206
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting the same choppy picture as I am with ESPN HD? I'm on TWC.



Thats pretty ugly.... yuck. No RS Uncorrected's though... must be from the feed.


----------



## Blu-ray J

Glad (relative) it isn't just on my end. Needs to get fixed hopefully before 9.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15913337
> 
> 
> How do you tell if something is SDV?



In Navigator, first tune to the channel. Then enter the software diagnostics by pressing and holding the "Select" button on the remote until the message light starts blinking. Then press down. One of the pages will tell you if you are in SDV or non-SDV mode. On ODN, I believe that this would be on page 8 of 9.


If you get an error stating that the channel is not available and to try again later, it is an SDV channel, the SDV pool has been maxed out, and the channel you are watching is not one of those selected by someone else who chose the channel before the SDV pool got maxed out.


----------



## toadfannc

How in the world can TWC be "maxed out" with SDV? Other TWC divisions (NYC, San Antonio, etc.) have 3 times as many HD channels as TWCNC. Is TWCNC just lacking implementing technology that other divisions already have?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15919659
> 
> 
> How in the world can TWC be "maxed out" with SDV? Other TWC divisions (NYC, San Antonio, etc.) have 3 times as many HD channels as TWCNC. Is TWCNC just lacking implementing technology that other divisions already have?



TWC Raleigh still has significant Linear content which limits the effectiveness of SDV. The TiVo community would boil them in oil if they switched all the linear HD to SDV before the Tuning Adapter is rolled out










I hope they take the 3 QAM's with 3HD channels each to SDV... That should improve effectiveness as well as improve quality. Dumping 10 or so analogs would be even better....


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15919659
> 
> 
> How in the world can TWC be "maxed out" with SDV? Other TWC divisions (NYC, San Antonio, etc.) have 3 times as many HD channels as TWCNC. Is TWCNC just lacking implementing technology that other divisions already have?



NYC dumped 30 or more analog channels to make room for all that HD.


----------



## gstelmack

Anybody check to see if Navigator correctly has Survivor at 2:05AM tomorrow morning, since it's being pre-empted for NC State @ Wake Forest? I need to double-check my DVR when I get home to make sure it's grabbing it in the correct time slot.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/15920989
> 
> 
> Anybody check to see if Navigator correctly has Survivor at 2:05AM tomorrow morning, since it's being pre-empted for NC State @ Wake Forest? I need to double-check my DVR when I get home to make sure it's grabbing it in the correct time slot.



Yes it has the correct time for all the pre-empted CBS shows(aka Survivor and CSI). I checked last weekend and it already had the correct times. It's 2:07AM to be exact.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/15904309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, just what we need, another shopping channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it'll have ads for those "Cash For Unwanted Gold Jewelry" companies.



My fear is that they are adding the SD version of it so they can add the HD version of it like they did Bravo. I don't understand adding an analog channel at the time most systems are dumping analog channels. Though Time Warner doesn't have a carriage agreement for the HD channel yet I wouldn't put it past them. There is alot more HD we need before we need the Jewelry channel HD. Pretty much anything is needed before the Jewelry Channel HD.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15921559
> 
> 
> My fear is that they are adding the SD version of it so they can add the HD version of it like they did Bravo. I don't understand adding an analog channel at the time most systems are dumping analog channels.



What makes you think it's analog? I'm just curious...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15921644
> 
> 
> What makes you think it's analog? I'm just curious...



The fact that it will be on channel 80. I'm guessing you'll be able to get it on a regular TV without a cable box so that would make it an analog channel. If they were adding it as a digital channel it would be up in the 100s with the rest of the digital channels. That's my guess anyway. I've been wrong before.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/15920989
> 
> 
> Anybody check to see if Navigator correctly has Survivor at 2:05AM tomorrow morning, since it's being pre-empted for NC State @ Wake Forest? I need to double-check my DVR when I get home to make sure it's grabbing it in the correct time slot.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15921530
> 
> 
> Yes it has the correct time for all the pre-empted CBS shows(aka Survivor and CSI). I checked last weekend and it already had the correct times. It's 2:07AM to be exact.



You may already know this, but don't forget to add some time to the end of the Survivor recording with the Record Options function (I added an hour, 30 minutes would have probably been enough). 2:07 am is the Survivor start time only if the NC State / Wake Forest game ends within its allocated time slot. If the game coverage runs over, everything following will do so as well.


Bob


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15920526
> 
> 
> NYC dumped 30 or more analog channels to make room for all that HD.



I guess all the analog will be dumped soon enough (June), right?


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15926670
> 
> 
> I guess all the analog will be dumped soon enough (June), right?



wrong


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15926796
> 
> 
> wrong



Huh? Digital Transition ... is that just a myth?


Enlighten me-- why the hell would TWC keep analog channels around? Like I said before, some of the other TWC divisions are certainly doing it. Check out the NYC and San Antonio line-ups. They have at least twice as many HD channels as TWC NC. Apparently, they made room for them by dumping analog.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15927043
> 
> 
> Huh? Digital Transition ... is that just a myth?
> 
> 
> Enlighten me-- why the hell would TWC keep analog channels around? Like I said before, some of the other TWC divisions are certainly doing it. Check out the NYC and San Antonio line-ups. They have at least twice as many HD channels as TWC NC. Apparently, they made room for them by dumping analog.




The digital transition references how signals are sent OTA...cable has no such rule. If they were to go to all digital, older analog "cable ready" TV's would all need a box to decode as they are not digital.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/15927385
> 
> 
> The digital transition references how signals are sent OTA...cable has no such rule. If they were to go to all digital, older analog "cable ready" TV's would all need a box to decode as they are not digital.



I still don't understand why TWCNC would be keeping analog around when their other divisions are getting rid of it to make room for more HD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15927428
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why TWCNC would be keeping analog around when their other divisions are getting rid of it to make room for more HD.



They are keeping them around because


1) The customers that currently use analog only would be mad and require a cable box which TWC would probably have to provide free to keep regulators off their back


2) SDV is their plan to increase bandwidth.


That said... I would expect that they will eventually start killing a few analog channels to provide QAM's for SDV. Wouldnt take too many... 5-6 would go a loooong way.


I also believe a deal was struck that froze cable analogs until after the OTA digital transition... to avoid customer confusion.

http://www.ncta.com/IssueBriefs/DTVTransition.aspx 


Cant resist this one...
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art..._Confusion.php


----------



## Scooper

I foresee a day when there is no analog at all on cable, but that day hasn't gotten here yet either.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15927463
> 
> 
> They are keeping them around because
> 
> 
> 1) The customers that currently use analog only would be mad and require a cable box which TWC would probably have to provide free to keep regulators off their back
> 
> 
> 2) SDV is their plan to increase bandwidth.
> 
> 
> That said... I would expect that they will eventually start killing a few analog channels to provide QAM's for SDV. Wouldnt take too many... 5-6 would go a loooong way.
> 
> 
> I also believe a deal was struck that froze cable analogs until after the OTA digital transition... to avoid customer confusion.
> 
> http://www.ncta.com/IssueBriefs/DTVTransition.aspx
> 
> 
> Cant resist this one...
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art..._Confusion.php



So, is the common belief here that TWCNC will not be able to add more HD channels until they kill some analogs?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15928218
> 
> 
> So, is the common belief here that TWCNC will not be able to add more HD channels until they kill some analogs?



No.... Seems to me that they have several options... There is quite a lot of linear content that could be dumped to SDV.... They just may be reluctant to make that move. They currently have 8 QAM's dedicated to SDV (699Mhz - 741Mhz). They also have 4 QAM's of linear HD that are overcompressed (3 HD's per QAM). They could dump all 4 of those QAM's and their current payloads into the SDV bucket. They also have something like 3-4 more QAM's dedicated to digital simulcast. They could dump all that into QAM and move cablecards back to analog basics. They could also just dump a couple analog channels and move those to the SDV pool.


All of these options will pi$$ off the cablecard community though... as vats of oil begin to boil....


Dumping a few analogs would probably be the least painful path though....


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15919659
> 
> 
> How in the world can TWC be "maxed out" with SDV? Other TWC divisions (NYC, San Antonio, etc.) have 3 times as many HD channels as TWCNC. Is TWCNC just lacking implementing technology that other divisions already have?



TWCNC isn't maxed out on SDV. What jnv11 was saying about the SDV pool being maxed out is for your individual neighborhood. There are only so many SDV connections available for each neighborhood headend. If you get too many people drawing from the pool of connections at one time you may get the message that the channel is unavailable. The limited number of connections is one of the draw backs of SDV. There is still plenty of room for HD as they have moved alot of lesser viewed digital SD channels to SDV as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/15927043
> 
> 
> Huh? Digital Transition ... is that just a myth?
> 
> 
> Enlighten me-- why the hell would TWC keep analog channels around? Like I said before, some of the other TWC divisions are certainly doing it. Check out the NYC and San Antonio line-ups. They have at least twice as many HD channels as TWC NC. Apparently, they made room for them by dumping analog.



As mentioned the digital transition only applies to OTA signials. As part of the digital transition, cable companies agreed to carry analog for at least 3 more years. So the June deadline will have no affect on the amount of analog on TWC. NYC has eliminated all but about 30 analog channels. There are a number of reason why TWC did that including cable theft, competition, etc. Because of their agreement to carry analog when TWC or Comcast go all digital they have to provide their customers with a free STB to convert the signal back for older analog TVs. Because of the amount of cable theft in NYC the cost of providing these boxes was cost efficent. It wouldn't be efficent to do the same in the Raleigh/Durham area right now.


----------



## tommy122

It seems to me that everyone is bending over backwards to pacify the people with 4:3 analog tv's. I would suggest that if you have a analog set, it's past time to upgrade and get into the 21st century. I have no idea what the ratio of analog to digital sets is, but certainly analog is becoming the minority. There is going to be a small minority that are going to keep their analog sets until they go dark. Is the whole country suppose to wait for this?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15929654
> 
> 
> ...I have no idea what the ratio of analog to digital sets is, but certainly analog is *becoming* the minority. There is going to be a small minority that are going to keep their analog sets until they go dark. Is the whole country suppose to wait for this?



"Becoming" is the operative word there. I doubt we're there yet. My parents have a super-majority of analog-only TVs in their house. Heck, I do too, though most of them aren't plugged in . I suspect that even when a majority of households have at least one digital TV, they'd still have one or more analog TVs they want to continue using as they've used them forever (e.g. essentially for free, incrementally, which after the June deadline will mean old timey analog cable straight out of the wall socket for all such TVs).


As mentioned by others already, the cable operators could get rid of analog anytime they want. But they don't want to for a variety of reasons (e.g. they'd like to capture/retain remaining analog only tuner market and they'd rather not give away digital cable boxes for free for a few years in most markets).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15929654
> 
> 
> pacify the people with 4:3 analog tv's



I think it bears repeating that digital != 16:9 or HD.


There's so much stuff even on nominally HD channels that don't need to be in HD or 16:9 or are 16:9 only because they're stretching the 4:3 source material.


There's plenty of worthwhile (and plenty of worthless, but still popular  content that only ever existed in 4:3.


----------



## damicatz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15928627
> 
> 
> TWCNC isn't maxed out on SDV. What jnv11 was saying about the SDV pool being maxed out is for your individual neighborhood. There are only so many SDV connections available for each neighborhood headend. If you get too many people drawing from the pool of connections at one time you may get the message that the channel is unavailable. The limited number of connections is one of the draw backs of SDV. There is still plenty of room for HD as they have moved alot of lesser viewed digital SD channels to SDV as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned the digital transition only applies to OTA signials. As part of the digital transition, cable companies agreed to carry analog for at least 3 more years. So the June deadline will have no affect on the amount of analog on TWC. NYC has eliminated all but about 30 analog channels. There are a number of reason why TWC did that including cable theft, competition, etc. Because of their agreement to carry analog when TWC or Comcast go all digital they have to provide their customers with a free STB to convert the signal back for older analog TVs. Because of the amount of cable theft in NYC the cost of providing these boxes was cost efficent. It wouldn't be efficent to do the same in the Raleigh/Durham area right now.



I pay to watch television on my schedule and watch the channels that I pay for when I want too.


Having the SDV pool maxed out at any time is unacceptable given how much I pay for digital cable.


I can't wait for UVerse to come to my area (Chapel Hill/Carrboro).


----------



## jnv11

I only mentioned the maxed out situation just for completeness. I don't think that it ever happened at my head end. However, it might have been possible that it maxed out for a few seconds, because I recently got a channel is not available messages, but the channel then tuned in a second or two after the message appeared. I do not know if this was caused by DAVIC collisions or a temporary max out, so I am not going to accuse.


However, SDV was misconfigured during the Olympics, causing the temporary channels which were delivered by switched digital video, to fail for most of the time they were added.


----------



## Scooper

Did anyone else notice that WRAL disappeared from Dish channel 5 and OTA 5.1 / 5.2 at about 1 AM ? I'm assuming they were testing on 48, or had some other maintenance thing going.


----------



## tommy122

I have a question that I hope someone can answer. I just watched a movie on the SciFi HD channel which was presented in 16:9 aspect ratio filling the screen. The movie following it is presented with black bars on all 4 sides. I "think" this means that it is a 16:9 movie in a 4:3 frame. If I am correct, why don't they just pass it on through in 16:9 aspect ratio?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15937221
> 
> 
> I have a question that I hope someone can answer. I just watched a movie on the SciFi HD channel which was presented in 16:9 aspect ratio filling the screen. The movie following it is presented with black bars on all 4 sides. I "think" this means that it is a 16:9 movie in a 4:3 frame. If I am correct, why don't they just pass it on through in 16:9 aspect ratio?



I believe it is a 4x3 SD show which was recorded in letterbox. The HD channel simply added pillarbars to maintain proper aspect ratio.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15937336
> 
> 
> I believe it is a 4x3 SD show which was recorded in letterbox. The HD channel simply added pillarbars to maintain proper aspect ratio.



Thanks. I'm not a letter box fan. I guess letter box gives you more in your field of vision to the left and right, but this is at the expense of vertical height. Personally, I would prefer that all movies fill the screen.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15937454
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm not a letter box fan. I guess letter box gives you more in your field of vision to the left and right, but this is at the expense of vertical height. Personally, I would prefer that all movies fill the screen.



It's not as easy as that...


----------



## ybsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damicatz* /forum/post/15930173
> 
> 
> I pay to watch television on my schedule and watch the channels that I pay for when I want too.
> 
> 
> Having the SDV pool maxed out at any time is unacceptable given how much I pay for digital cable.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for UVerse to come to my area (Chapel Hill/Carrboro).



The SDV is never maxed out, its all taken into account of how may tuners are on a node, such as a DVR counts as two tuners and the non DVR's counting as one. With that in mind everything is than in a service group with about 400 tuners set up and the SDV modulators could in theory handle 3 times that.


The only reason to get an error message if the return path has noise on it either coming from the home/field or that the amount of return loss through the house wiring is too much for the return tuners to compensate for.


With U-Verse they have their limitations with distance to the VRAD and other little quirks, I have seen it and was not impressed with the picture quality and a few other things. I was really expecting more from them.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15937478
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as that...



Yea, I realize that movies aren't made to fit a 16:9 screen.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ybsane* /forum/post/15937504
> 
> 
> The SDV is never maxed out, its all taken into account of how may tuners are on a node, such as a DVR counts as two tuners and the non DVR's counting as one. With that in mind everything is than in a service group with about 400 tuners set up and the SDV modulators could in theory handle 3 times that.
> 
> 
> The only reason to get an error message if the return path has noise on it either coming from the home/field or that the amount of return loss through the house wiring is too much for the return tuners to compensate for.
> 
> 
> With U-Verse they have their limitations with distance to the VRAD and other little quirks, I have seen it and was not impressed with the picture quality and a few other things. I was really expecting more from them.



Ever since TWC added SciFi HD, USA HD, etc., I will get a message every now and then on those channels that service is not available, or words to that effect. If I change the channel and come back, most of the time I have the signal back. Is this likely to be a SDV issue?


----------



## ybsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15937585
> 
> 
> Ever since TWC added SciFi HD, USA HD, etc., I will get a message every now and then on those channels that service is not available, or words to that effect. If I change the channel and come back, most of the time I have the signal back. Is this likely to be a SDV issue?



Yes, if I go from a SDV channel on one QAM and than go to a non SDV channel and than back to a SDV channel on a different QAM I get the error message. Basically the problem happens with the response on the return for the Demod. and back out to the service group SDV QAM Modulator. 99% of the time it works in less than a second or two.


----------



## tommy122

I just received my offering from AT&T for U-verse. Reading through it quickly, it looks pretty good. I don't think that I'm going to be the first kid on the block to sign up for it, but I'm going to keep a close eye on this thread for comments.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15937585
> 
> 
> Ever since TWC added SciFi HD, USA HD, etc., I will get a message every now and then on those channels that service is not available, or words to that effect. If I change the channel and come back, most of the time I have the signal back. Is this likely to be a SDV issue?




+1


----------



## tarheelone

The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte channel change page. As we've been getting the same channels at the same time as them for the past few months, it most likely means we will be seeing them on the 2nd as well. Hopefully won't be an April Fool's joke.


April 2, 2009: The following channels will be added:


Hallmark Channel HD - (Free HD)

Science Channel HD - (Free HD)

FX HD - (Free HD)

Travel Channel HD - (Free HD)

Outdoor Channel HD - (Free HD)

HBO West HD - (Free with HBO)

Showtime West HD - (Free with Showtime)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15938537
> 
> 
> The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte channel change page. As we've been getting the same channels at the same time as them for the past few months, it most likely means we will be seeing them on the 2nd as well. Hopefully won't be an April Fool's joke.
> 
> 
> April 2, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Science Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> FX HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Travel Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> HBO West HD - (Free with HBO)
> 
> Showtime West HD - (Free with Showtime)



Cool.... Ive been looking forward to getting Science HD. Would love to see Spike HD too... Crime and Investigation HD would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## ybsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15938537
> 
> 
> The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte channel change page. As we've been getting the same channels at the same time as them for the past few months, it most likely means we will be seeing them on the 2nd as well. Hopefully won't be an April Fool's joke.
> 
> 
> April 2, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Science Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> FX HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Travel Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> HBO West HD - (Free with HBO)
> 
> Showtime West HD - (Free with Showtime)



The feed for Charlotte comes of out of Raleigh for any thing new..some if we get it the you get it......


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15938203
> 
> 
> I just received my offering from AT&T for U-verse. Reading through it quickly, it looks pretty good. I don't think that I'm going to be the first kid on the block to sign up for it, but I'm going to keep a close eye on this thread for comments.



Ditto! It is not available in my neighborhood yet, but I am really hoping this will create some good competition. I have DISH now, and would consider switching if I could get a comparable package for a lower price.


----------



## larc919

What's wrong with HD tonight? The only channel I'm getting in HD is WLFL (22.1) on TWC QAM. Yet programs on the other network channels should all be HD.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/15945590
> 
> 
> What's wrong with HD tonight? The only channel I'm getting in HD is WLFL (22.1) on TWC QAM. Yet programs on the other network channels should all be HD.



Apparently some of the stations are switching to SD to televise the snow closing alerts.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15945603
> 
> 
> Apparently some of the stations are switching to SD to televise the snow closing alerts.



Not an issue on WRAL


----------



## rbarans

Does anyone happen to know if WRAL and TWC will continue to broadcast all NCAA Tournament games as they have been for the past couple of years? Been searching through wral.com and twc and can't find any confirmation.


Only concerned b/c I am soon to disconnect TWC and get the dish, but will wait until after the NCAAs so I don't have to pay for the dish's MEGA MM package.


Thanks


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15945934
> 
> 
> Not an issue on WRAL



But it is an issue on their sister station, WRAZ.


Both the last night's 10pm and this morning's 7am "WRAL News in HD" were in SD. We watch the local news mostly during weather events, so it really stinks to have stations dropping to SD to run closing crawls. The tail end of the WRAL 6am news on WRAL was fine. They just loose something when it goes to WRAZ, I guess.


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15948647
> 
> 
> But it is an issue on their sister station, WRAZ.
> 
> 
> Both the last night's 10pm and this morning's 7am "WRAL News in HD" were in SD. We watch the local news mostly during weather events, so it really stinks to have stations dropping to SD to run closing crawls. The tail end of the WRAL 6am news on WRAL was fine. They just loose something when it goes to WRAZ, I guess.
> 
> 
> Drew



I noticed last night on WRAL (255 cable channel) ran the crawls without reverting to SD. They did drop DD during the crawls.


I'm not a techie person, so I will ask. Why is it necessary to drop something in order to run crawls?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15938203
> 
> 
> I just received my offering from AT&T for U-verse. Reading through it quickly, it looks pretty good. I don't think that I'm going to be the first kid on the block to sign up for it, but I'm going to keep a close eye on this thread for comments.



I forgot one question. Was AT&T in your neighborhood laying cable prior to receiving the U-verse offer? If so, how long was it between when they finished laying the cable and when the offer arrived?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbarans* /forum/post/15948554
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if WRAL and TWC will continue to broadcast all NCAA Tournament games as they have been for the past couple of years? Been searching through wral.com and twc and can't find any confirmation.
> 
> 
> Only concerned b/c I am soon to disconnect TWC and get the dish, but will wait until after the NCAAs so I don't have to pay for the dish's MEGA MM package.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes. Most of the games are available OTA from wral.


Online as well: http://mmod.ncaa.com/


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/15949835
> 
> 
> I forgot one question. Was AT&T in your neighborhood laying cable prior to receiving the U-verse offer? If so, how long was it between when they finished laying the cable and when the offer arrived?



To be honest, I didn't notice. Prior to having TWC, I had DSL through Earthlink. I "think" that the installer told me that I had fiber optic at the curb. That's been several years ago and the ol' memory ain't what it use to be







I received my AT&T offering in the mail Saturday.


----------



## rbarans




SugarBowl said:


> Yes. Most of the games are available OTA from wral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Knew about the online streaming of all games - a great thing to have handy at work. Planning all day watching on Friday from home, so I'm glad to hear WRAL will still broadcast all 4 HD feeds.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## SouthernJet

I am in raleigh and have a 8300HD I believe..

Lately I have been getting DVRed programs freezing and not going forward even though I can see it recorded whole program. Also I am getting some programs where it will stop, jump ahead a few seconds and sometimes show another picture beneath the one I recorded. Then mant times the show will be recorded and viewed perfect. I also am getting some 'Not available, error 32' messages when trying to access On Demand stuff. I fi reboot teh On Demand comes in fine.


Is it a bad box or a issue with cable?

Some one said maybe deleting all DVRed saved programs might help in some way???? Clear file problems??


I hate to get new box as I am afraid all settings wont get carried over and i will see wierd picture or bad sound.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/15952292
> 
> 
> To be honest, I didn't notice. Prior to having TWC, I had DSL through Earthlink. I "think" that the installer told me that I had fiber optic at the curb. That's been several years ago and the ol' memory ain't what it use to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my AT&T offering in the mail Saturday.



Hmm....my subdivision is three years old and I have DSL currently for internet (TV via DISH). I wonder if I have fiber at the curb already?


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/15938537
> 
> 
> The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte channel change page. As we've been getting the same channels at the same time as them for the past few months, it most likely means we will be seeing them on the 2nd as well. Hopefully won't be an April Fool's joke.
> 
> 
> April 2, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Hallmark Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Science Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> FX HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Travel Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> Outdoor Channel HD - (Free HD)
> 
> HBO West HD - (Free with HBO)
> 
> Showtime West HD - (Free with Showtime)



It's now on Carolinas web page:
http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/15960131
> 
> 
> It's now on Carolinas web page:
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html



Except Outdoor Channel HD isnt part of Free HD here..... Have to have a subscription to the sports and games tier.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15960515
> 
> 
> Except Outdoor Channel HD isnt part of Free HD here..... Have to have a subscription to the sports and games tier.



True, good point.


"Free HD" is a marketing misnomer that annoys me. You can't get HD channels that have Variety Pack SD versions without subscribing to Variety Pack. This includes Planet Green, ESPNEWS, ESPNU, SPEED, BIO, and will most likely include Science Channel as well as Travel Channel when they arrive. Granted, probably Variety Pack is the most popular Digital Tier, but it is not the only one, and for some people (me included) not the one with the best programming.


----------



## Scooper

It appears that WLFL and WRDC have ceased their analog Nightlight operations this morning, joining WRAY in turning off analog.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15965681
> 
> 
> It appears that WLFL and WRDC have ceased their analog Nightlight operations this morning, joining WRAY in turning off analog.



Have their digital broadcast moved from their pre- to their post- transition frequencies?


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/15968103
> 
> 
> Have their digital broadcast moved from their pre- to their post- transition frequencies?
> 
> 
> Drew



Not as far as I have been able to tell - My guess is that will still happen June 12 unless the stations already have an STA to move.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/15968819
> 
> 
> Not as far as I have been able to tell - My guess is that will still happen June 12 unless the stations already have an STA to move.



It would seem that they should be ok to move... 28 was on 27 and is moving to 28 which they just vacated... 22 was on 57 and going to 27 which 28 would vacate.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15968851
> 
> 
> It would seem that they should be ok to move... 28 was on 27 and is moving to 28 which they just vacated... 22 was on 57 and going to 27 which 28 would vacate.



Normally, I would agree with you - but the DTV delay is making things wilder than usual at the FCC. I would swear that Commisioner Copps is doing everything in his power to totally STOP the DTV transition


----------



## HDMe2

On a related note, channels 17 and 50 in HD haven't been available via Dish Network today. No problems with 5 and 11, but 17 and 50 are a no show. OTA reception is fine.


Anyone on DirecTV having any issues with their LiL from Raleigh? Or any Dish customers actually getting all of them?


----------



## jello212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15970465
> 
> 
> On a related note, channels 17 and 50 in HD haven't been available via Dish Network today. No problems with 5 and 11, but 17 and 50 are a no show. OTA reception is fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone on DirecTV having any issues with their LiL from Raleigh? Or any Dish customers actually getting all of them?





I'm having the same problem. 17 & 50 are no shows.


----------



## HDDON2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jello212* /forum/post/15971636
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem. 17 & 50 are no shows.



I have no reception on Dish for 17 & 50. All other channels are ok. Noticed it last night.


----------



## dslate69

Had Directv installed yesterday. 50 and 17 worked fine the same time they were MIA on DISH.

Luckily for most it wasn't 11 with Lost or 5 Wednesday usually having ACC.

But the Heels were on ESPN anyway.


----------



## HDMe2

Both 17 and 50 are back this afternoon. Not sure what the problem was or when it got fixed, but they seem to be back now.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15975761
> 
> 
> Had Directv installed yesterday. 50 and 17 worked fine the same time they were MIA on DISH.
> 
> Luckily for most it wasn't 11 with Lost or 5 Wednesday usually having ACC.
> 
> But the Heels were on ESPN anyway.



Smart switch old friend.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15984736
> 
> 
> Smart switch old friend.












I tell you, I was at one with the DISH remote, now I have to relearn. I am not used to looking at the remote before I hit a button. But now when I hit a button it goes to more HD, which is all I really care about.










So I take it you are still with D*, what is your revised forecast on TWC getting your business back. I have long said that just because TWC gets capacity doesn't mean they will add HD channels at more than a dead snails pace. Maybe U-verse will end up pulling them along a bit.


----------



## kphone

I am moving to Raleigh 3/27/09, any suggestions on Cable/Internet providers? I have Dish where I am now, but doubt, because of trees I can get it in Raleigh. Who would you recommend TWC or U-Verse, for cable and internet, is one better than the other?


Thank you,


Ken in Columbus, Oh


----------



## Scooper

Don't rule out Dish or Direct until you get here - I personally live in a place you would swear make DBS impossible - but I've been a Dish sub since Oct 2000.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/15992091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you, I was at one with the DISH remote, now I have to relearn. I am not used to looking at the remote before I hit a button. But now when I hit a button it goes to more HD, which is all I really care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you are still with D*, what is your revised forecast on TWC getting your business back. I have long said that just because TWC gets capacity doesn't mean they will add HD channels at more than a dead snails pace. Maybe U-verse will end up pulling them along a bit.



Last summer I took a job in Seattle. As much as I wanted to get back to the Pacific Northwest, I got cold feet and decided NOT to take the job AFTER we'd sold the house. As it turns out, I'm glad to have gotten out of the house as I would have been upside down in it by now.


The result is that we moved to an apartment without access to D*, so I'm back with TWC. Actually they keep giving us a half a dozen new HD channels a month, and I suspect they'll continue to do so as they (TWC) now has programming deals with all the major providers (save NFL Network).


TWC has actually rolled out a line-up in the NYC market that rivals D*, (unless of course one needs 89 duplicative or mostly dark regional sports networks.) As all of NC and SC TWC markets gets the same adds at the same time, I would guess that they'll be pretty much caught up with D* by the end of the year.


Given that, I doubt that I would go back to D*, or U-verse until I'm convinced their HD PQ doesn't suck, which I've heard that it does.


Enjoy D*. It is the best provider for now.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kphone* /forum/post/15996326
> 
> 
> I am moving to Raleigh 3/27/09, any suggestions on Cable/Internet providers? I have Dish where I am now, but doubt, because of trees I can get it in Raleigh. Who would you recommend TWC or U-Verse, for cable and internet, is one better than the other?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Ken in Columbus, Oh



For Internet providers, the best ISP depends on what you need. Road Runner is generally great, but it has its weaknesses.


First, Road Runner is relatively spam-free. Second, slowdowns due to maxed-out cable lines are rare where I live in Cary (which borders Raleigh to the west), so I think that you do not have to worry about this. The problems with Road Runner are higher latency (which is important to ssh users and gamers), and the lack of newsgroups because of some stupidity by Andrew Cuomo, the New York attorney general who thought that forcing ISPs to drop newsgroups would cut down on the child porn and threatened Road Runner with a lawsuit if they didn't cut off access to alt.* due to alt.sex.* . (I think that Cuomo should stick to investigating Wall Street where he is much smarter on but should stay away from the Internet where he is showing this ridiculous stupidity).


AT&T has newsgroups, ESPN 360, and lower latency. The lower latency comes from the fact that DSL and U-verse are point-to-point connections, allowing the machine that aggregates the connections to queue up the upload stuff without collisions, unlike cable where the inability of cable modems to listen to upstream paths invariably cause collisions. DOCSIS does a good job of minimizing them, but cannot eliminate them. However, SORBS still lists this ISP's email servers as spam sources because of its history at one time of being a massive spamhaus, which forced my family to leave it due to blocked emails. While the Spamhaus Project's listings shows some major cleanup from those days, AT&T refuses to pay the extortion SORBS demands to get off of its spam block list. Therefore, many ISPs that have not dumped this extortion house will refuse your email.


----------



## zim2dive

The other "advantage" of DSL is that AT&T offers more levels of service.. ie. TWC pretty much offers you 1(.5?) or 7 Mbps.. nothing in between.. DSL offers you the chance to get 1-2 price points in between if that's all the speed you want to pay for. Granted, one can often negotiate TWC to a lower rate and still keep the 7Mbps, but if TWC offered a 3-4Mbps rate, I'd probably choose to lower my bill to that.


So I'm currently weaning myself off my RR addr of 6+ years so I can make the switch at some point soon, or at least be fully ready to make the switch unless TWC is willing to match the pricing points they don't offer.


Minor point, but...


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/15997124
> 
> 
> The other "advantage" of DSL is that AT&T offers more levels of service.. ie. TWC pretty much offers you 1(.5?) or 7 Mbps.. nothing in between.. DSL offers you the chance to get 1-2 price points in between if that's all the speed you want to pay for. Granted, one can often negotiate TWC to a lower rate and still keep the 7Mbps, but if TWC offered a 3-4Mbps rate, I'd probably choose to lower my bill to that.
> 
> 
> So I'm currently weaning myself off my RR addr of 6+ years so I can make the switch at some point soon, or at least be fully ready to make the switch unless TWC is willing to match the pricing points they don't offer.
> 
> 
> Minor point, but...



You forgot Road Runner's maximum level of service: Road Runner Turbo with PowerBoost. This offers 10Mbps downstream and 512kbps upstream guaranteed with the possibility of up to 16Mbps with the PowerBoost QOS settings that allows a burst of download speed if there is capacity to spare after all other customers have taken their share of the remaining througput and you have not constantly maxed out your connection all the time.


Also, one advantage of U-Verse that I mentioned can be reduced if the circuit to your house from the telco equipment is fiber. While copper limits download speed, having many point-to-point copper circuits get agregated at one point before it transmits to a fiber as a single entity can really cut latency. However, if the endpoint is fiber, you had better hope that you are using an active optical network (AON) instead of a passive optical network (PON) if latency is important.


AON works just like a switched Ethernet, so you get low and nearly-constant latency access unless the head end starts getting maxed out. This is exactly the same benefit to latency that would be delivered if the line to the house is VDSL, which would be the copper solution used by U-Verse if AT&T decides to deliver copper to the house instead of fiber.


PON shares the upstream path, which can cause widely variable and increased latency but apparently does so in a way that avoids collisions by creating some overhead needed to avoid them, unlike DOCSIS which tries to minimize overhead by risking some collisions on contention time slots used to transmit very short amounts of data, maintenance, or dedicated bandwidth requests.


However, PON still looks like it probably will deliver less latency than DOCSIS because PON has lots of upstream througput available and can sacrifice some of it to avoid collisions. DOCSIS has to accept some collisions to minimize overhead because all of the upstream has to fit into the 5-42Mhz band reserved for upstream services (which traditionally was the way a city or county government would transmit analog video to the cableco to be remodulated for the public, educational, and government channel) while upstream can use anywhere from 54MHz on up.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15996520
> 
> 
> ... I would guess that they'll (TWC) be pretty much caught up with D* by the end of the year.



I think a box got dropped on your head during the move, but at least I got my nemesis back.









Do a search back of all your other TWC HD predictions. It's not pretty.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/15996520
> 
> 
> Enjoy D*. It is the best provider for now.



No regrets so far. I am really impressed with the VOD, of course coming from E* the bar couldn't have been lower. The selling point for me though was actual HD instead of promises of.


---

I feel for you on your transition to an apartment from that nice house you had. I'll come help you set your dish in a bucket of concrete; I just hate to see you give up on the HD leader without a fight.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15997095
> 
> 
> ...First, Road Runner is relatively spam-free. Second, slowdowns due to maxed-out cable lines are rare where I live in Cary



No one should be using ISP mail in my opinion. Gmail and others have pop\\imap and then you are never tied to a ISP because of losing your email address.

I have never noticed any slowdowns due to sharing cable lines but I am sure my neighbors have.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/15997095
> 
> 
> ... and the lack of newsgroups



I switched to earthlink through TWC cable to get newsgroups after RR dropped them. They use giganews as their back-end and retention is great. It's the same RR speeds rebranded and only $29 for the first 6 months then still a few $'s cheaper after that.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16000646
> 
> 
> I switched to earthlink through TWC cable to get newsgroups after RR dropped them. They use giganews as their back-end and retention is great. It's the same RR speeds rebranded and only $29 for the first 6 months then still a few $'s cheaper after that.



The deal is better only if the original signup or switch is done through Earthlink. TWC will do it, but their ultimate price will be the same as for RR.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/16003675
> 
> 
> The deal is better only if the original signup or switch is done through Earthlink. TWC will do it, but their ultimate price will be the same as for RR.



Yea I found that out too. I went through earthlink like I should but while I was on the phone they tried to contact twc to make the switch; hold time was too long (like always) so they gave up and told me to call TWC later. I did and they didn't want to give me the price I was quoted; blah blah. I ended up getting it done like it should be but I was disappointed when I found out my billing is still done through twc. I was trying to make a clean break from an awful company. I just hope I never need customer service on the hardware side.


----------



## csimon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by tommy122
> 
> Ever since TWC added SciFi HD, USA HD, etc., I will get a message every now and then on those channels that service is not available, or words to that effect. If I change the channel and come back, most of the time I have the signal back. Is this likely to be a SDV issue?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/15938409
> 
> 
> +1



I had the same problem last weekend too... Only nothing would get the SDV channels to flip on. I called up TWC, which was completely useless and they had to send out a guy to come to my house and check the line. When the technician arrived, I told him the issue and he immediately knew the problem. He basically said that the 8300 has a difficult time sometimes with two-way communication. In order to get the box out of this "funk", you should go to channel 501 or 298 and view a quick FREE VOD clip for a few seconds. I haven't had this issue force a missed scheduled recording yet, but if that happens that will be the end of TWC for me.


----------



## kphone

tommy122 do u still have the U-Verse info u received? I would like to compare $$ & what is included in RDU verses here in Columbus, OH since I am moving to Raleigh end of the month.


Thanks, Ken


----------



## msb2ncsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kphone* /forum/post/16004826
> 
> 
> tommy122 do u still have the U-Verse info u received? I would like to compare $$ & what is included in RDU verses here in Columbus, OH since I am moving to Raleigh end of the month.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ken



Ken, use the following address and you can check out the pricing and such yourself:


6733 Eastbrook Dr

Raleigh, NC 27615

U-Verse service availability


----------



## SouthernJet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/15958512
> 
> 
> I am in raleigh and have a 8300HD I believe..
> 
> Lately I have been getting DVRed programs freezing and not going forward even though I can see it recorded whole program. Also I am getting some programs where it will stop, jump ahead a few seconds and sometimes show another picture beneath the one I recorded. Then mant times the show will be recorded and viewed perfect. I also am getting some 'Not available, error 32' messages when trying to access On Demand stuff. I fi reboot teh On Demand comes in fine.
> 
> 
> Is it a bad box or a issue with cable?
> 
> Some one said maybe deleting all DVRed saved programs might help in some way???? Clear file problems??
> 
> 
> I hate to get new box as I am afraid all settings wont get carried over and i will see wierd picture or bad sound.



bump


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/16009387
> 
> 
> bump



... set ...


----------



## nitdawg

...spike!...


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16004012
> 
> 
> Yea I found that out too. I went through earthlink like I should but while I was on the phone they tried to contact twc to make the switch; hold time was too long (like always) so they gave up and told me to call TWC later. I did and they didn't want to give me the price I was quoted; blah blah. I ended up getting it done like it should be but I was disappointed when I found out my billing is still done through twc. I was trying to make a clean break from an awful company. I just hope I never need customer service on the hardware side.



I've been considering the switch to Earthlink. I am dropping TW cable and phone (going OTA and using my new HTPC







), so without those discounts RR is $49.95 and Earthlink is $41.95 after the promotional period, both for the 7 Mbps


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kphone* /forum/post/15996326
> 
> 
> I am moving to Raleigh 3/27/09, any suggestions on Cable/Internet providers? I have Dish where I am now, but doubt, because of trees I can get it in Raleigh. Who would you recommend TWC or U-Verse, for cable and internet, is one better than the other?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Ken in Columbus, Oh



I like dsL best because you have your own copper to the mutiplexer. Cable modem is really like a party line. Some PCs that could be down the street from you that are unlawfuly set up can liston to your user id, pass word & credit card numbers. You can encript your browser but the unlawful are atempting to crack it. Since every one in a neighborhood using the same coax cable I think the lowest level of cable modem isp should start out as $10.00 at an every day price.


Also you can get the dsL with out tv cable if you want.



I have dish with all of the channels but I watch the local channel most of the time. I really wonder if the satilight channels are worth the money & maybe OTA is all I need. You could try just ota to begin with & see if you go into withdraw. You may find you do not miss the other channels that are not OTA much ,if at all.


Then after 3 weeks of just ota if you are really missing the other channels then you could check into installing your dish


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SouthernJet* /forum/post/16009387
> 
> 
> bump



Instead of bumping try posting in the Navigator thread.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16014610
> 
> 
> I like dsL best because you have your own copper to the mutiplexer. Cable modem is really like a party line. Some PCs that could be down the street from you that are unlawfuly set up can liston to your user id, pass word & credit card numbers. You can encript your browser but the unlawful are atempting to crack it. Since every one in a neighborhood using the same coax cable I think the lowest level of cable modem isp should start out as $10.00 at an every day price.
> 
> 
> Also you can get the dsL with out tv cable if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I have dish with all of the channels but I watch the local channel most of the time. I really wonder if the satilight channels are worth the money & maybe OTA is all I need. You could try just ota to begin with & see if you go into withdraw. You may find you do not miss the other channels that are not OTA much ,if at all.
> 
> 
> Then after 3 weeks of just ota if you are really missing the other channels then you could check into installing your dish



Actually, DOCSIS 1.x and 2.0 can encrypt all Internet traffic with DES (which is done here as evidenced by the cable modem diagnostics showing that "baseline privacy" has been initialized), but DES has been brute-forced, but you need specialized hardware to do that. DOCSIS 3.0 has the option of encrypting traffic with AES, which has yet to suffer any significant and successful attacks and is considered extremely strong and is still secure as of this writing.


DOCSIS Set-top Gateway (which is DOCSIS modified for use with cable boxes) cannot use any data-link layer encryption because it is designed to degrade to one-way mode gracefully if the upstream path becomes unusable, and generating a key for DES or AES requires two-way communication. However, messages can be encrypted as needed by software in the application layer instead of hardware in the data link layer when security is important.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16015412
> 
> 
> Actually, DOCSIS 1.x and 2.0 can encrypt all Internet traffic with DES (which is done here as evidenced by the cable modem diagnostics showing that "baseline privacy" has been initialized), but DES has been brute-forced, but you need specialized hardware to do that. DOCSIS 3.0 has the option of encrypting traffic with AES, which has yet to suffer any significant and successful attacks and is considered extremely strong and is still secure as of this writing.
> 
> 
> DOCSIS Set-top Gateway (which is DOCSIS modified for use with cable boxes) cannot use any data-link layer encryption because it is designed to degrade to one-way mode gracefully if the upstream path becomes unusable, and generating a key for DES or AES requires two-way communication. However, messages can be encrypted as needed by software in the application layer instead of hardware in the data link layer when security is important.



My point is cable modem isp is over priced. With the risk of it & the shared use of the coax it should be only $10.00 a month. To make it match the security of dsL would be to install one way frequency amps, filters & frequency traps or put the cable modem in a locked box on the pole. But dsL has a seperate copper pair of wire running back to the multiplexer. No one else shares that copper pair. Thus the cost would be understanabley more that a public shared coax. On dsL no one can moniter what leaves my house & between the multiplexer in their home. But they can on when the isp uses a single coax. If the digitaly modulated frequency is comming into your home sent from some one else then it is avaliable. Sure it may be encripted but you are trusting the the TV cable to establish the security to protect you.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16018111
> 
> 
> On dsL no one can moniter what leaves my house & between the multiplexer in their home.



Some DSL providers like AT&T don't exactly have a stellar record of protecting consumer privacy ( http://www.wired.com/science/discove.../2006/04/70619 ).


Drew


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16018111
> 
> 
> My point is cable modem isp is over priced. With the risk of it & the shared use of the coax it should be only $10.00 a month. To make it match the security of dsL would be to install one way frequency amps, filters & frequency traps or put the cable modem in a locked box on the pole. But dsL has a seperate copper pair of wire running back to the multiplexer. No one else shares that copper pair. Thus the cost would be understanabley more that a public shared coax. On dsL no one can moniter what leaves my house & between the multiplexer in their home. But they can on when the isp uses a single coax. If the digitaly modulated frequency is comming into your home sent from some one else then it is avaliable. Sure it may be encripted but you are trusting the the TV cable to establish the security to protect you.



Actually, it should be priced at a level that allows the ISP to make the maximum amount of money. If it is too high, the ISP loses customers. If it is too low, it won't make enough money to keep the banks lending their money to the ISP happy (and out of failure, which would otherwise force the FDIC to take them over wasting our tax dollars should its Deposit Insurance Fund get depleted), deal with spammers (it won't have enough money to implement a good antispam filter nor afford to ban spammers on its own network), and build the reserves needed to upgrade its speed (either by splitting its network to implement more head ends, adding more channels, or migrating to DOCSIS 3.0), allowing the telco to surpass it and steal customers, and keep its investors (stock holders) happy. Capitalism is the best way for ISPs to operate, though I feel that ISPs that intentionally host malware and tools that help spammers use botnets should be held liable for conspiracy to commit vandalism and be shut down. (I don't believe that capitalism works in every industry. For example, capitalism does not quite work out very well in banking or healthcare, as our current health care and financial crises have shown. These industries need lots of smart regulation to work well. Dumb regulation kills them, and drive calls for blanket deregulation which often doesn't work either.)


Second, cable modems use bidirectional amplifiers. Downstream frequencies are amplified and/or attenuated as needed going away from the head end, and upstream frequencies are amplified and/or attenuated as needed going toward the head end. They do not amplify the upstream path at all away from the head end and probably block traffic going the wrong way.


Third, it also matters what is going on in the network behind the local head end (for cable) or DSLAM (for DSL). At the time we switched to Road Runner, BellSouth was stupid enough to not kick off its spammers, filling our e-mail boxes full of spam and causing other ISPs to start firewalling BellSouth's email servers because they were using the SORBS blacklist. AT&T has kicked off some of the spammers, but it still has quite a few spammers who are members of The Spamhaus Project's ROKSO database of diehard spammers. This has kept AT&T's email servers on the SORBS blacklist. The filthy backend is why I cannot recommend AT&T.


Sure, DSL is marginally more secure than cable modems using DOCSIS 1.x and 2.0 if everything else is equal, but it won't matter if someone has compromised a router between you and your destination or if your ISP is stupid enough to intentionally host malware or spammers. If you need security, use IPsec, TLS, or SSL.


----------



## StinDaWg

Anyone here live in the Apex/Holly Springs/Fuquay area? Are you able to pick up all the locals using an indoor antenna? If so, what do you use? I'm considering dropping cable because it's like $83 a month for digital and a dvr. If I can't get all the locals I will probably just get the $7.99 a month basic package and buy a HD Homerun tuner to use as a dvr for free. I'm assuming I would just get the locals and a few other garbage channels like Home shopping, Cspan, WGN, ect? Anyone do this and not look back? The only channel I would really miss is ESPN but I think I can live. ESPN is not worth $83 a month to me.


Also, has anyone switched from Road Runner to Road Runner Turbo and felt the $10 a month increase was worth it? It's still 10,000 down/512 up right?


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16021588
> 
> 
> Anyone here live in the Apex/Holly Springs/Fuquay area? Are you able to pick up all the locals using an indoor antenna? If so, what do you use? I'm considering dropping cable because it's like $83 a month for digital and a dvr. If I can't get all the locals I will probably just get the $7.99 a month basic package and buy a HD Homerun tuner to use as a dvr for free. I'm assuming I would just get the locals and a few other garbage channels like Home shopping, Cspan, WGN, ect? Anyone do this and not look back? The only channel I would really miss is ESPN but I think I can live. ESPN is not worth $83 a month to me.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone switched from Road Runner to Road Runner Turbo and felt the $10 a month increase was worth it? It's still 10,000 down/512 up right?



I have not used Road Runner Turbo, but if you don't constantly utilize your line, the PowerBoost feature that was added to it will allow you to go up to 16Mbps downstream in short bursts if there is leftover capacity after all other users have taken their share.


----------



## abward

StinDaWg,


I live near the Y in Cary, so it would be nearly the same distance to the towers as you. I have an antenna in my attic, and I get:


4.1

4.2

4.3

5.1

5.2

11.1

11.2

11.3

17.1

17.2

17.3

22.1

28.1

40.1

40.2

50.1

50.2

50.3


And I think there was a shopping channel around 30 that I deleted. UNC is the hardest to get, since it is the opposite direction of most of the other channels. But you can get it too, if you have a bi-directional antenna.


I even get all of these stations with a 5" long wire antenna sitting on my desk (for a USB tuner on my PC), although I do get some break up of the signal at times.


----------



## jaysoffian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16021588
> 
> 
> Anyone here live in the Apex/Holly Springs/Fuquay area? Are you able to pick up all the locals using an indoor antenna? If so, what do you use? I'm considering dropping cable because it's like $83 a month for digital and a dvr. If I can't get all the locals I will probably just get the $7.99 a month basic package and buy a HD Homerun tuner to use as a dvr for free. I'm assuming I would just get the locals and a few other garbage channels like Home shopping, Cspan, WGN, ect? Anyone do this and not look back? The only channel I would really miss is ESPN but I think I can live. ESPN is not worth $83 a month to me.



I'm about a mile from ten-ten and kildaire farm. I've got a channelmaster 4221 in my attic (it's a 2 story house). I pick up all the locals fine. I had an Antennas Direct DB2, but a couple stations were iffy on that. I've got my antenna pointed west. The towers I'm interested in are NW (WUNC) and E (WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WRAZ, WLFL) of me, with the E tower much closer. I got better reception picking up the E tower thru the back of the antenna and the NW tower on the front, than pointing the antenna N or S and picking up from the side.


You can use www.antennaweb.org to find out what you should need for your location. I also plotted all the towers and my house on google maps because I'm a dork and it was fun to do. http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...05,1.93634&z=9 


I'm using an HDHomeRun w/EyeTV, but I'm considering getting a TiVo HD DVR.


j.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16021588
> 
> 
> Anyone here live in the Apex/Holly Springs/Fuquay area? Are you able to pick up all the locals using an indoor antenna? If so, what do you use? I'm considering dropping cable because it's like $83 a month for digital and a dvr. If I can't get all the locals I will probably just get the $7.99 a month basic package and buy a HD Homerun tuner to use as a dvr for free. I'm assuming I would just get the locals and a few other garbage channels like Home shopping, Cspan, WGN, ect? Anyone do this and not look back? The only channel I would really miss is ESPN but I think I can live. ESPN is not worth $83 a month to me.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone switched from Road Runner to Road Runner Turbo and felt the $10 a month increase was worth it? It's still 10,000 down/512 up right?



I'm close to the Food Lion near fuquay high school. I get everything with a rabbit ear antennae in our attic. I can pick up the Greensboro channels 2.x occasionally.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16021588
> 
> 
> Anyone here live in the Apex/Holly Springs/Fuquay area? Are you able to pick up all the locals using an indoor antenna? If so, what do you use? I'm considering dropping cable because it's like $83 a month for digital and a dvr. If I can't get all the locals I will probably just get the $7.99 a month basic package and buy a HD Homerun tuner to use as a dvr for free. I'm assuming I would just get the locals and a few other garbage channels like Home shopping, Cspan, WGN, ect? Anyone do this and not look back? The only channel I would really miss is ESPN but I think I can live. ESPN is not worth $83 a month to me.
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone switched from Road Runner to Road Runner Turbo and felt the $10 a month increase was worth it? It's still 10,000 down/512 up right?



to ease the pain.. get a laptop or HTPC and connect to your TV.. surf to hulu.com, fancast.com, joost.com, etc and see all the shows you were paying big bucks for free.


----------



## tommy122

I was watching a show on WRAL HD (255 on TWC) the other night and noticed that every time they showed the TV 5 logo, DD switched off and as soon as the logo went away, it went back to DD. This was very annoying because it was happening every couple of minutes. What's up with that? I don't see this on other channels.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16027207
> 
> 
> I was watching a show on WRAL HD (255 on TWC) the other night and noticed that every time they showed the TV 5 logo, DD switched off and as soon as the logo went away, it went back to DD. This was very annoying because it was happening every couple of minutes. What's up with that? I don't see this on other channels.



Ah, that explains what I was hearing. I just run HDMI into my TV, and I have no idea what fancy sound mode it is using, but I hear audio glitches whenever the WRAL logo appears and disappears.


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16027243
> 
> 
> Ah, that explains what I was hearing. I just run HDMI into my TV, and I have no idea what fancy sound mode it is using, but I hear audio glitches whenever the WRAL logo appears and disappears.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yep, that's it. I find it to be very annoying and since it doesn't seem to happen on other networks, I don't see why WRAL does this. They seem to be on the cutting edge of technology on most everything else.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16027317
> 
> 
> Yep, that's it. I find it to be very annoying and since it doesn't seem to happen on other networks, I don't see why WRAL does this. They seem to be on the cutting edge of technology on most everything else.



It is probably some encoder glitch. It seems to have either appeared, or at least gotten worse in the last week or two. I never used to notice it.


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16027497
> 
> 
> It is probably some encoder glitch. It seems to have either appeared, or at least gotten worse in the last week or two. I never used to notice it.
> 
> 
> Drew



I just watched "Criminal Minds", which I recorded last night off TWC 255 and it had the DD interruptions when the logo showed. I am now watching "CSI NY" and it's doing the same thing. Don't the engineers and techs notice this? Surely someone is monitoring what they are sending out..... then again, maybe not. Certainly doesn't look like it.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16027684
> 
> 
> I just watched "Criminal Minds", which I recorded last night off TWC 255 and it had the DD interruptions when the logo showed. I am now watching "CSI NY" and it's doing the same thing. Don't the engineers and techs notice this? Surely someone is monitoring what they are sending out..... then again, maybe not. Certainly doesn't look like it.



i just started watching episodes of the mentalist i have recorded from last fall. i noticed the switch from DD -> Pro Logic -> DD during those episodes. so it has been happening for a while (or at least it was happening back then, and now its back). its incredibly annoying ... as everytime it does it, it takes my receiver a second or two to resync, so i lose 1-2 seconds of audio. i had to turn on closed captioning to follow the story. i hope WRAL gets this fixed soon.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/16028954
> 
> 
> its incredibly annoying ... as everytime it does it, it takes my receiver a second or two to resync, so i lose 1-2 seconds of audio. i had to turn on closed captioning to follow the story. i hope WRAL gets this fixed soon.



For me, it isn't so much the audio glitch that is annoying. Changing the audio stream seems to momentarily confuse my SageTV HD Extender, so that I see a small video glitch as well. If they insert or remove the logo in a static scene, it is not noticeable. But I missed about 15 feet of running a fast break in one of the ACC games due to the logo insertion. Do you also have the video glitches with the logo insertion?


Drew


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16042971
> 
> 
> For me, it isn't so much the audio glitch that is annoying. Changing the audio stream seems to momentarily confuse my SageTV HD Extender, so that I see a small video glitch as well. If they insert or remove the logo in a static scene, it is not noticeable. But I missed about 15 feet of running a fast break in one of the ACC games due to the logo insertion. Do you also have the video glitches with the logo insertion?
> 
> 
> Drew



I have video glitches also. I wrote WRAL and this was the response:


"Please bear with us; we are in the middle of an upgrade project that will take care of this!"


It appears that they are aware of the problem so, hopefully, it will go away soon.


----------



## sooke

Hhmm...


Never noticed this on WRAL. Only have noticed audio glitches on TNTHD during opening credits of the Closer.


----------



## jnv11

I noticed that the bootstrapper version was updated today, and then looked in the hardware diagnostics. Apparently, ODN 3.1.10_11 has been loaded onto the server.


EDIT: OOPS! I got the version number wrong. It should be 3.1.0_11, not 3.1.10_11. I got it mixed up with 2.4.10_11 in my head!


----------



## tarheelone

Although not on the channel change page for Raleigh yet, it looks like we will be getting AMC HD on April 2 instead of the Hallmark Movie Channel HD.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16059023
> 
> 
> Although not on the channel change page for Raleigh yet, it looks like we will be getting AMC HD on April 2 instead of the Hallmark Movie Channel HD.



What makes you say so? I certainly hope this is the case. I see that Charlotte's web site has made the switch-- so that may be your indicator. Hallmark is worthless (I have Dish Network now, but switching back to TWC). AMC, at least, has a couple of series (Breaking Bad, Mad Men) in HD.


----------



## hbehrman

I have a CM 1018 and 4221 joined with a splitter (bidirectional you know) and a CM 7777 preamp in my attic using quad RG59. The signal is distributed throughout the house via the TW distribution box. The 1018 is pointed to Clayton, the 4221 pointed to Chapel Hill. I get all the stations listed previously at either 100% signal strength or close to it. My location is just West of Lake Wheeler an east of Holly Springs Road, between 1010 and Penny.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/16060160
> 
> 
> What makes you say so? I certainly hope this is the case. I see that Charlotte's web site has made the switch-- so that may be your indicator. Hallmark is worthless (I have Dish Network now, but switching back to TWC). AMC, at least, has a couple of series (Breaking Bad, Mad Men) in HD.



Charlotte and Greensboro's web sites both say AMC now. Since the entire state has been getting the same channels on the same day for the past 6 months, I feel like the odds are pretty good that we too will be getting AMC instead of Hallmark.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16056808
> 
> 
> I noticed that the bootstrapper version was updated today, and then looked in the hardware diagnostics. Apparently, ODN 3.1.10_11 has been loaded onto the server.



What is ODN 3.1.10_11? What will it do for us?


----------



## tarheelone

I got an email from Time Warner this morning and they will indeed be offering all the games in HD again this year:

*Once again, Time Warner Cable will give viewers the opportunity to see additional games played during the NCAA College Basketball tournament!


Time Warner Cable customers can watch the regional games on WRAL cable channel 3, or in high definition on channel 255. See alternate games on digital channels 1061, 1062, 1063 and 1064 or on high definition channels 1051, 1052, 1053 and 1054. Tune to channel 1065 to see additional games and complete tournament coverage from CBS College Sports. This is a college basketball fan's dream come true!*


The schedule and more information can be found here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/carol...orts/ncaa.html


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/16061068
> 
> 
> What is ODN 3.1.10_11? What will it do for us?



ODN is the Java-based cable box software package known as Navigator for people who have any of the Scientific Atlanta or Cisco cable boxes whose model number ends in a C or HDC, or the newer Samsung boxes. ODN 3.1.10_11 is the latest version and is supposed to have more features, fewer bugs, a better color scheme, and more speed. However, some people have experienced problems with certain eSATA drives.


This update has nothing to do with legacy Scientific Atlanta boxes without a C in their model numbers.


EDIT: OOPS! I got the version number wrong. It should be 3.1.0_11, not 3.1.10_11. I got it mixed up with 2.4.10_11 in my head!


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16061002
> 
> 
> Charlotte and Greensboro's web sites both say AMC now. Since the entire state has been getting the same channels on the same day for the past 6 months, I feel like the odds are pretty good that we too will be getting AMC instead of Hallmark.



Hope so. Much rather have AMC HD than Hallmark Movies HD.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16061142
> 
> 
> I got an email from Time Warner this morning and they will indeed be offering all the games in HD again this year:



Not to rehash any old discussions or anything, but any word on if the OTA WRAL-HD will remain HD for it's games.

I hated TWC for the little time I had it, but this is the one time of the year that they seem to shine.

WRAL will stir up a hornets nest again this year if their OTA is all SD during the games.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16063635
> 
> 
> Not to rehash any old discussions or anything, but any word on if the OTA WRAL-HD will remain HD for it's games.
> 
> I hated TWC for the little time I had it, but this is the one time of the year that they seem to shine.
> 
> WRAL will stir up a hornets nest again this year if their OTA is all SD during the games.



I had to look back in the forum to last year to make sure but last year WRAL showed the games in HD OTA on 5.1. They showed a second game in SD on 5.2. My guess would be they will do the same thing again this year.


----------



## dslate69

I just sent an email to WRAL (programming and general manager) asking\

equesting the HD channel stay HD throughout the tournament. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16063728
> 
> 
> I had to look back in the forum to last year to make sure but last year WRAL showed the games in HD OTA on 5.1. They showed a second game in SD on 5.2. My guess would be they will do the same thing again this year.



Thanks for looking back, that makes me feel a little more at ease.

I couldn't remember myself. I had a vague memory of not being too grumpy until the semi-finals.









I just wanted to be sure and also make sure WRAL knows that one HD beats 4-5 pixelated SD's any day of the week.


----------



## dslate69

That was fast.... I got a reply back, straight and to the point.

*WRAL:* "Yes - it will be in HD OTA.. so Direct should get it"


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16063859
> 
> 
> That was fast.... I got a reply back, straight and to the point.
> 
> *WRAL:* "Yes - it will be in HD OTA.. so Direct should get it"



Here is your reply from them last year...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=9119


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16061196
> 
> 
> ODN is the Java-based cable box software package known as Navigator for people who have any of the Scientific Atlanta or Cisco cable boxes whose model number ends in a C or HDC, or the newer Samsung boxes. ODN 3.1.10_11 is the latest version and is supposed to have more features, fewer bugs, a better color scheme, and more speed. However, some people have experienced problems with certain eSATA drives.
> 
> 
> This update has nothing to do with legacy Scientific Atlanta boxes without a C in their model numbers.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OOPS! I got the version number wrong. It should be 3.1.0_11, not 3.1.10_11. I got it mixed up with 2.4.10_11 in my head!



Is this the new update that also has the ability to record programs at specific times, set priorities, ect? Any idea when this update will hit? This is the only hope keeping me from getting rid of the cable box and getting a HDHomeRun. The software on my 8240HDC is so slow and buggy it is driving me mad.


----------



## StinDaWg

Speaking of the HDHomeRun, for those of you who have Time Warner and use QAM, what channels do they provide in the clear? Is it just the locals or do they throw anything else in?


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16063868
> 
> 
> Here is your reply from them last year...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=9119



Thanks for keeping me straight.

Goes to show how deep the wounds are that makes me remember the bad over the good a year later.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16064022
> 
> 
> Speaking of the HDHomeRun, for those of you who have Time Warner and use QAM, what channels do they provide in the clear? Is it just the locals or do they throw anything else in?



Basically just the local channels (NBC, ABC, FOX, CBS, PBS), some shopping channels and news14.


From the 1st post in this thread:
http://home1.gte.net/res18h39/channels.htm


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16064008
> 
> 
> Is this the new update that also has the ability to record programs at specific times, set priorities, ect? Any idea when this update will hit? This is the only hope keeping me from getting rid of the cable box and getting a HDHomeRun. The software on my 8240HDC is so slow and buggy it is driving me mad.



Afar as I know, it is. However, the Navigator forum is showing stuff about another version being deployed, but they are reporting eSATA issues on that version.


----------



## Erik Garci

Here is a link to the WRAL sports schedule, including NCAA basketball.

http://www.wralsportsfan.com/rs/page...2/?view=league 


OTA has "WRAL" (5.1, HD) and 5.2.


TWC has 255 (HD), 256, 257, 1051-1054 (HD), and 1061-1064.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16064150
> 
> 
> Afar as I know, it is. However, the Navigator forum is showing stuff about another version being deployed, but they are reporting eSATA issues on that version.



Since it has been uploaded to the server does that mean they could be delivered any day now or is that just a preliminary procedure that could take months to actually implement?


----------



## zim2dive

YMMV, but for folks trying to find deals on Uverse, I noticed this thread on slickdeals: http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...7750&t=1250101


----------



## ENDContra

Anyone found the QAM channels for the alternate NCAA feeds? I found one HD channel at 105.3, but the rest were all SD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/16076522
> 
> 
> Anyone found the QAM channels for the alternate NCAA feeds? I found one HD channel at 105.3, but the rest were all SD.




Check 76.something. 537Mhz.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/16076522
> 
> 
> Anyone found the QAM channels for the alternate NCAA feeds? I found one HD channel at 105.3, but the rest were all SD.



In Cary, I've got 2 or maybe 3 HD's at: 105.6 76.8 and "0"


0 is a remapped channel, and my TV will tell me the physical channel is 76. But I don't know if it is 76.8, or some other subchannel of 76.


Drew

(re-post, to remove unintended "thumbs down" icon)


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/16076522
> 
> 
> Anyone found the QAM channels for the alternate NCAA feeds? I found one HD channel at 105.3, but the rest were all SD.



In Chapel Hill, 1052 == 105.6, 1053 == 76.7, 1054 == 76.8


----------



## psockett

Hi all, here you go:


HD's only (I am assuming you don't want the SD info)


Game 1 - OTA 5.1 / TWC 255, 1051, Qam 85.2

Game 2 - TWC 1052, QAM 76.7

Game 3 - TWC 1053, QAM 76.8

GAme 4 - TWC 1054, QAM 105.6


Hope this helps...


Pete


----------



## SugarBowl

got a letter in the mail today that tuning adapters are available. But you have to order them. Here is the URL
http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter


----------



## DanteV

So Psockett doesn't think I am crazy; is anyone else experiencing DD dropping out on CBS HD? I noticed last night during basketball. I am receiving HD via directv.


Thanks


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16078041
> 
> 
> got a letter in the mail today that tuning adapters are available. But you have to order them. Here is the URL
> http://www.yourtwc.com/tuningadapter



They work great! Solid as a rock. I love my TiVo....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanteV* /forum/post/16091263
> 
> 
> So Psockett doesn't think I am crazy; is anyone else experiencing DD dropping out on CBS HD? I noticed last night during basketball. I am receiving HD via directv.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do the DD drop outs coincide with the WRAL logo being inserted? If so, it is a known problem that at least 2 of us have complained about recently.


Drew


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16092075
> 
> 
> Do the DD drop outs coincide with the WRAL logo being inserted? If so, it is a known problem that at least 2 of us have complained about recently.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes it's happening about 3 or 4 seconds before the logo is inserted. Seems to be the same DD dropouts that others have been complaining about on WRAL for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16094449
> 
> 
> Yes it's happening about 3 or 4 seconds before the logo is inserted. Seems to be the same DD dropouts that others have been complaining about on WRAL for a couple of weeks now.



Yes... they are switching from DD5.1 to DD2.0 when they insert the logo. Fortunately, my receiver switches modes fast enough that I dont get much of a dropout... Its about a quarter to half a second.


----------



## Scooper

Are these dropouts OTA, cable or Satellite ? I can check OTA, but not the others.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16094756
> 
> 
> Are these dropouts OTA, cable or Satellite ? I can check OTA, but not the others.



Im watching the game OTA but have seen them on cable for other CBS shows.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16094756
> 
> 
> Are these dropouts OTA, cable or Satellite ? I can check OTA, but not the others.




Tommy122 emailed WRAL last week and they are aware of the problem and are in the middle of an upgrade that they say should fix it.


----------



## HDMe2

The WRAL audio problem (dropouts) is something that is happening pre-transmission... so OTA, cable, and satellite should all be affected.


It does, however, manifest in different want. OTA it is just an audio glitch for me... but via Dish satellite it sometimes also is a video glitch as well while the receiver tries to re-sync the video and audio after the audio drop.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16061002
> 
> 
> Charlotte and Greensboro's web sites both say AMC now. Since the entire state has been getting the same channels on the same day for the past 6 months, I feel like the odds are pretty good that we too will be getting AMC instead of Hallmark.



The site got updated, and apparently we are getting both AMC (channel 244) and Hallmark (channel 246).


----------



## jamieh1

I know WRAL is at a lower power until after the conversion, but are any other stations at lower power?

I live in Washington NC and generally get 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 30, 50 digital at night.

Last few months Ive had problems getting these, I have no problem get WRAY 30.1, I get it full time with signal in the 60% range.

I get 28.1 time to time, but others rarely come thru anymore.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/16099277
> 
> 
> I know WRAL is at a lower power until after the conversion, but are any other stations at lower power?
> 
> I live in Washington NC and generally get 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 30, 50 digital at night.
> 
> Last few months Ive had problems getting these, I have no problem get WRAY 30.1, I get it full time with signal in the 60% range.
> 
> I get 28.1 time to time, but others rarely come thru anymore.



WRAL-DT is not at reduced ERP. They are at full ERP on a side mount antenna with a half circle pattern. Unfortunately, that pattern is aimed westward... away from you. They have taken half their transmitter offline for conversion to channel 48 but the half transmitter power into a half circle results in the same ERP.


WNCN-DT is not at 'maximized' power but they havent reduced power and are at the same level they have been for a long time... it was a licensing issue. The other guys havent reduced power either to my knowledge. WNCN Analog is running at half power having pulled half their transmitter offline to be converted to digital service.


----------



## jspENC

Thought I'd mention that this morning I'm getting all major stations, except WRAL. WTVD at 60% and WRDC at 83%, WRAZ at 47% WNCN at 35%


----------



## StinDaWg

Is anyone elses Time Warner Road Runner down? Mine went out at 8 last night and Windows says its a DNS issue. A google search came up with a bunch of hits saying Time Warner has been targeted by hackers and their DNS servers have been going down. Anyone know what the heck is happening?

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2206697/posts


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16103789
> 
> 
> Is anyone elses Time Warner Road Runner down? Mine went out at 8 last night and Windows says its a DNS issue. A google search came up with a bunch of hits saying Time Warner has been targeted by hackers and their DNS servers have been going down. Anyone know what the heck is happening?
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2206697/posts



I haven't noticed any down time in North Cary (I have a script that runs every 20 minutes to check).. I don't think I use their DNS anyway.


----------



## nitdawg

Pretty basic OTA question here. I finally gave digital cable (remote charge/DVR charge/etc.) the boot after completing my HTPC. 80% of the shows we would record were all on the broadcast networks, so I'm trying to make a clean break from TWC (although still on RR). I am waiting for my antenna from WRAL, and being impatient I did go and pick up a cheap indoor antenna at the Shack. I was surprised to pull in all the local channels, plus some HD feeds from Greensboro and Winston Salem! I have a WinTV 2250 (Hauppage) tuner in my HTPC and noticed a few things:


1) TV tuners installed in my various DPs (1x LCD, 2x PDP) appear more robust than my PC TV tuner. I could split the signal throughout my house and have great HD PQ on all my display panels...however, split the feed more than once, my PC tuner can't pick up the signal.

2) Using a drop amplifier (?) did not work with my PC TV tuner, even if the signal was not split...can a powered signal not work with at PC TV tuner card?

3) Maybe this was signal related, but 5.1 in VMC would work great, then if I would watch something on another application and come back it would be the 5.2 feed. When I would go and check the signal strength at that point, during the various refreshes of the SS, it would go from full to null, so again, I think it might be a signal-strength issue.

3) Grabbing the clear QAM worked great on the PC, and for now, $12/month for the signal is not so bad...but I think the quality looked better OTA (am I smoking something on that one?). Is the QAM compressed?

4) Is UNC-TV broadcasting an HD signal yet?

5) How much juice do I need to send OTA to 3 TVs and a PC...time will tell.


So for my first foray into OTA HD, not so bad. Anyone else use OTA around here in conjunction with a PC TV tuner card that could throw in their 2 cents would be great. Once I get a bigger antenna, I will get that puppy working so I can make a complete drop of TW TV service.



Thanks!

NitDawg


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16103910
> 
> 
> 
> 1) TV tuners installed in my various DPs (1x LCD, 2x PDP) appear more robust than my PC TV tuner. I could split the signal throughout my house and have great HD PQ on all my display panels...however, split the feed more than once, my PC tuner can't pick up the signal.
> 
> 2) Using a drop amplifier (?) did not work with my PC TV tuner, even if the signal was not split...can a powered signal not work with at PC TV tuner card?
> 
> 3) Maybe this was signal related, but 5.1 in VMC would work great, then if I would watch something on another application and come back it would be the 5.2 feed. When I would go and check the signal strength at that point, during the various refreshes of the SS, it would go from full to null, so again, I think it might be a signal-strength issue.
> 
> 3) Grabbing the clear QAM worked great on the PC, and for now, $12/month for the signal is not so bad...but I think the quality looked better OTA (am I smoking something on that one?). Is the QAM compressed?
> 
> 4) Is UNC-TV broadcasting an HD signal yet?
> 
> 5) How much juice do I need to send OTA to 3 TVs and a PC...time will tell.
> 
> 
> So for my first foray into OTA HD, not so bad. Anyone else use OTA around here in conjunction with a PC TV tuner card that could throw in their 2 cents would be great. Once I get a bigger antenna, I will get that puppy working so I can make a complete drop of TW TV service.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> NitDawg



3 - I don't think they're compressed.. maybe someone else will know


4 - they used to broadcast the HD channel only in the evenings from like 8pm-11pm.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16103910
> 
> 
> Pretty basic OTA question here. I finally gave digital cable (remote charge/DVR charge/etc.) the boot after completing my HTPC. 80% of the shows we would record were all on the broadcast networks, so I'm trying to make a clean break from TWC (although still on RR). I am waiting for my antenna from WRAL, and being impatient I did go and pick up a cheap indoor antenna at the Shack. I was surprised to pull in all the local channels, plus some HD feeds from Greensboro and Winston Salem! I have a WinTV 2250 (Hauppage) tuner in my HTPC and noticed a few things:
> 
> 
> 1) TV tuners installed in my various DPs (1x LCD, 2x PDP) appear more robust than my PC TV tuner. I could split the signal throughout my house and have great HD PQ on all my display panels...however, split the feed more than once, my PC tuner can't pick up the signal.
> 
> 2) Using a drop amplifier (?) did not work with my PC TV tuner, even if the signal was not split...can a powered signal not work with at PC TV tuner card?
> 
> 3) Maybe this was signal related, but 5.1 in VMC would work great, then if I would watch something on another application and come back it would be the 5.2 feed. When I would go and check the signal strength at that point, during the various refreshes of the SS, it would go from full to null, so again, I think it might be a signal-strength issue.
> 
> 3) Grabbing the clear QAM worked great on the PC, and for now, $12/month for the signal is not so bad...but I think the quality looked better OTA (am I smoking something on that one?). Is the QAM compressed?
> 
> 4) Is UNC-TV broadcasting an HD signal yet?
> 
> 5) How much juice do I need to send OTA to 3 TVs and a PC...time will tell.
> 
> 
> So for my first foray into OTA HD, not so bad. Anyone else use OTA around here in conjunction with a PC TV tuner card that could throw in their 2 cents would be great. Once I get a bigger antenna, I will get that puppy working so I can make a complete drop of TW TV service.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> NitDawg



For all the signal quality issues, your target signal level is 0 dBmV. Try to get as close to 0 dBmV as possible. Signals that are too weak or too strong are unusable. Since dBmV can go positive or negative, 0 does not mean nothing. Negative infinity means no signal strength whatsoever in this scale.

I would need to see a wiring diagram of how your cable is set up before I can answer this question.
I think you went from a weak signal to overblowing your receiver with your drop amplifier. Using a drop amplifier is dangerous unless you know your incoming signal strength because too strong a signal can damage your receiver.
All digital television including our contry's HDTV that you can get except what is coming from a PC or video game console is guaranteed to be compressed. Digital television would be impossible without compression because digital signals waste huge amounts of throughput, but compression technology allows the amount of bits needed to be sent to be reduced so much that it becomes more efficient than analog.
UNC-TV is now constantly broadcasting a digital signal.
As I said above, try to match the 0 dBmV signal strength target. This can go positive or negative, so 0 does not mean nothing here. Zero dBmV is the best possible signal strength because standard receivers are designed with 0 dBmV as their ideal strength.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> 
> I think you went from a weak signal to overblowing your receiver with your drop amplifier. Using a drop amplifier is dangerous unless you know your incoming signal strength because too strong a signal can damage your receiver.



Great info. I'm assuming I didn't torch my TV tuner card since it appears to be working fine, hopefully.


They do have an application to monitor the digital signal, but all it puts out is an SNR value and error monitor...would this be sufficient to tweak it out a bit? http://hauppage.com/site/support/sup...l_monitor.html 


Again, great info!


NitDawg


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16104439
> 
> 
> Great info. I'm assuming I didn't torch my TV tuner card since it appears to be working fine, hopefully.
> 
> 
> They do have an application to monitor the digital signal, but all it puts out is an SNR value and error monitor...would this be sufficient to tweak it out a bit? http://hauppage.com/site/support/sup...l_monitor.html
> 
> 
> Again, great info!
> 
> 
> NitDawg



That is not good enough. You need something that needs to monitor SNR, errors, and signal strength in dBmV, or you could overload your receiver.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16103910
> 
> 
> Pretty basic OTA question here. I finally gave digital cable (remote charge/DVR charge/etc.) the boot after completing my HTPC. 80% of the shows we would record were all on the broadcast networks, so I'm trying to make a clean break from TWC (although still on RR). I am waiting for my antenna from WRAL, and being impatient I did go and pick up a cheap indoor antenna at the Shack. I was surprised to pull in all the local channels, plus some HD feeds from Greensboro and Winston Salem! I have a WinTV 2250 (Hauppage) tuner in my HTPC and noticed a few things:
> 
> 
> 1) TV tuners installed in my various DPs (1x LCD, 2x PDP) appear more robust than my PC TV tuner. I could split the signal throughout my house and have great HD PQ on all my display panels...however, split the feed more than once, my PC tuner can't pick up the signal.
> 
> 2) Using a drop amplifier (?) did not work with my PC TV tuner, even if the signal was not split...can a powered signal not work with at PC TV tuner card?
> 
> 3) Maybe this was signal related, but 5.1 in VMC would work great, then if I would watch something on another application and come back it would be the 5.2 feed. When I would go and check the signal strength at that point, during the various refreshes of the SS, it would go from full to null, so again, I think it might be a signal-strength issue.
> 
> 3) Grabbing the clear QAM worked great on the PC, and for now, $12/month for the signal is not so bad...but I think the quality looked better OTA (am I smoking something on that one?). Is the QAM compressed?
> 
> 4) Is UNC-TV broadcasting an HD signal yet?



#1 Some PC tuners require more signal strength than others, so don't paint them all with the same brush. I'm especially not surprised that your card requires more signal, since it has 2 tuners, and probably has an internal splitter.


#3 (first one): Sounds like a bug in VMC. Try SageTV


#3 (second one): If you have RR, you also should get the QAM channels free. They're not compressed, but TWC tends to move the frequencies around. I'd rather have an antenna, and deal with the occasional glitch from a passing plane than to miss 3 days of recordings while I was out of town and TWC decided to fiddle with QAM frequencies.


#4: 4.1 OTA is 1080iHD 24/7


Cheers,


Drew


----------



## jamieh1

Last night around 11 I was getting all but WRAL.


----------



## damicatz

It looks like TWC is pushing an ODN update to the HDC boxes. Mine just rebooted and is currently going through the standard pre-update memory check.


EDIT : Looks like TWC just pushed ODN 3 to the Carrboro/Chapel Hill Area.


----------



## fmoraes

It would be nice if they fixed some of the bugs with CC. I had a reboot yesterday during recording of 24 and Heroes when we tried to turn on CC to see what was said at the end of the How I met your Mother episode.


Francisco


----------



## StinDaWg

Yay! I got the new update last night as well. At about 130am my cable box shut off and it said "Cablecard update" so I was like whatever this can't be the big update they've been talking about. After about 20 minutes it finally completed and I was greeted with the new interface. I can finally record shows at specific times and the menu is definitely faster. I might actually think about keeping cable now.










Once people start getting this update can you tell me if your esata external hard drive still works?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16106132
> 
> 
> #1 Some PC tuners require more signal strength than others, so don't paint them all with the same brush. I'm especially not surprised that your card requires more signal, since it has 2 tuners, and probably has an internal splitter.



It does have an internal splitter...that may have added to some of the issues. When I looked at the signal strength meter, once tuner was all in the green, the other was bottoming out. Definitely need to optimize once I get a real antenna and what ever other gear I may need.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16106132
> 
> 
> #3 (first one): Sounds like a bug in VMC. Try SageTV



Its fine with the QAM signal, I think it may had to do with WRAL's signal I was getting that night, it was up and down for me, and the problem was channel-specific, so again, I think proper antenna hardware may be the key. I invested in VMC as far as getting my wife to use it in dropping our cable service, so I will tough it out with it for now, but yes, SageTV does look nice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16106132
> 
> 
> #3 (second one): If you have RR, you also should get the QAM channels free. They're not compressed, but TWC tends to move the frequencies around. I'd rather have an antenna, and deal with the occasional glitch from a passing plane than to miss 3 days of recordings while I was out of town and TWC decided to fiddle with QAM frequencies.



That would be a PIA...how often does that happen? I will be OTA once my WRAL antenna gets here and I fiddle with that. THANKS!!!!


NitDawg


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16105131
> 
> 
> That is not good enough. You need something that needs to monitor SNR, errors, and signal strength in dBmV, or you could overload your receiver.



So would this be something I plug into an antenna feed (hand held monitor) or software-based and I interface the antenna with a PC?


Learning curve here










Best,

NitDawg


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16113706
> 
> 
> 
> Its fine with the QAM signal
> 
> 
> That would be a PIA...how often does that happen? I will be OTA once my WRAL antenna gets here and I fiddle with that. THANKS!!!!



Maybe I didn't understand what you were complaining about wrt to the 5.1 / 5.2 issue. Oh well..


WRT the QAM frequencies moving: It used to never happen for the first few years I had a QAM cable setup (2004 or so). Recently (2008 and on) it has happened nearly every time TWC adds channels.


I switched to OTA only when TWC stopped sending PSIP for ABC and FOX for around 6 months a few years ago. That confused MythTV (which I no longer use) and caused recordings to fial. Basically, they no longer sent the virtual channel information to remap 113.1 to 11.1, and 113.4 to 50.1. I've had good luck with my antenna, so I've never bothered to try to record QAM again. The only time I use it is to watch live sports when there are special extra channels, like there were for the Olympics, and there are for the NCAA tournament.


Drew


----------



## jnv11

ODN 3.1.1_3 arrives.


Pros:
Looks better.
Speedier than ODN 2.4.10_11.
New diagnostic channel at channel 999, but accessing it during a recording aborts the recording.
VOD appears to work during recording.
You can limit recording times to one particular time of the day.

Cons:
Things that require disk access fail when an eSATA drive is present and has fallen asleep.
AXIOM diagnostics are not accessible. This can hamper people who are trying to judge whether there is room to add a splitter or an amplifier.


----------



## jnv11

As I have said before, Obama's hairdo gives many MPEG-2 compressors trouble. The presidential press conference at 8 PM is your next opportunity to grade the picture quality of different stations.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16114446
> 
> 
> ODN 3.1.1_3 arrives.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> Looks better.
> Speedier than ODN 2.4.10_11.
> New diagnostic channel at channel 999, but accessing it during a recording aborts the recording.
> VOD appears to work during recording.
> You can limit recording times to one particular time of the day.
> 
> Cons:
> Things that require disk access fail when an eSATA drive is present and has fallen asleep.
> AXIOM diagnostics are not accessible. This can hamper people who are trying to judge whether there is room to add a splitter or an amplifier.



More Pros:

- Can set series priority

- Can set banner duration (sort/medium/long)

- Can choose to have the box tune to the nearest channel if you enter invalid channel number

More Cons:

- eSATA support is broken, and in a much worse way than just "not working if fell asleep". That type of problem was in 2.4.9_3, and there was an ugly, but functional workaround - just keep recording something 24/7. There is no workaround for 3.1.1_3. This version will destroy all your existing recordings that were on the external drive, with no way to get them back (happened to me and just about everybody else that had the drive connected at teh time of update; the recordings appear to be there but are unplayable. It will not work right again until it is rebooted it with the external drive disconnected. Trying to make external drive recognized again is quite difficult from what I heard, and AFAIK, nobody has managed to get eSATA working reliably, not even with the crazy workarounds. jnv, if you have eSATA working reliably, no matter how ugly the workarounds are, please do post them.

- Some people lose their Dolby Digital setting every time when the DVR is turned off (or TV turned off or switched to another input, this seems to vary). This only happens when DVR is connecting to the TV with HDMI and to the receiver with optical. Does not happen to everybody. For me it happened after every reboot, but not after turning the box or TV off.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/16117507
> 
> 
> More Pros:
> 
> - Can set series priority
> 
> - Can set banner duration (sort/medium/long)
> 
> - Can choose to have the box tune to the nearest channel if you enter invalid channel number
> 
> More Cons:
> 
> - eSATA support is broken, and in a much worse way than just "not working if fell asleep". That type of problem was in 2.4.9_3, and there was an ugly, but functional workaround - just keep recording something 24/7. There is no workaround for 3.1.1_3. This version will destroy all your existing recordings that were on the external drive, with no way to get them back (happened to me and just about everybody else that had the drive connected at teh time of update; the recordings appear to be there but are unplayable. It will not work right again until it is rebooted it with the external drive disconnected. Trying to make external drive recognized again is quite difficult from what I heard, and AFAIK, nobody has managed to get eSATA working reliably, not even with the crazy workarounds. jnv, if you have eSATA working reliably, no matter how ugly the workarounds are, please do post them.
> 
> - Some people lose their Dolby Digital setting every time when the DVR is turned off (or TV turned off or switched to another input, this seems to vary). This only happens when DVR is connecting to the TV with HDMI and to the receiver with optical. Does not happen to everybody. For me it happened after every reboot, but not after turning the box or TV off.



Actually, I was able to play a few files, but do not know whether or not they were on the eSATA drive or not. I deleted everything before separating the drive to minimize the chance of corruption. I also do not have the time to test workarounds because I am going to move to India temporarily for six months because I was hired by Wipro Technologies, which needs to train me in its headquarters in Bangalore. After that, I will be sent back to the US, but it is anyone's guess where I will go in the States.


----------



## jnv11

One other possibility as why things worked until my WD My DVR Expander that I bought went asleep is that the drive's manual mentioned DRM that was designed to work with the DRM in a TiVo or Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. Is it possible that the reasons some users' drives had no DRM functionality, so the new ODN software which might have come with a new version of AXIOM and the PowerTV OS were able to check to see if the DRM is working or not, and shut out access to drives that have no DRM.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16118600
> 
> 
> One other possibility as why things worked until my WD My DVR Expander that I bought went asleep is that the drive's manual mentioned DRM that was designed to work with the DRM in a TiVo or Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. Is it possible that the reasons some users' drives had no DRM functionality, so the new ODN software which might have come with a new version of AXIOM and the PowerTV OS were able to check to see if the DRM is working or not, and shut out access to drives that have no DRM.



My drive is also WD My DVR Expander.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16061196
> 
> 
> ODN is the Java-based cable box software package known as Navigator for people who have any of the Scientific Atlanta or Cisco cable boxes whose model number ends in a C or HDC, or the newer Samsung boxes. ODN 3.1.10_11 is the latest version and is supposed to have more features, fewer bugs, a better color scheme, and more speed. However, some people have experienced problems with certain eSATA drives.
> 
> 
> This update has nothing to do with legacy Scientific Atlanta boxes without a C in their model numbers.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OOPS! I got the version number wrong. It should be 3.1.0_11, not 3.1.10_11. I got it mixed up with 2.4.10_11 in my head!



Thanks jnv11. I have a SA 8300HD (no C at the end) so I guess this doesn't effect me.


I've had this box for a couple of years now; does TWC have a newer/better one out now I should ask for?


Sooke


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/16119098
> 
> 
> Thanks jnv11. I have a SA 8300HD (no C at the end) so I guess this doesn't effect me.
> 
> 
> I've had this box for a couple of years now; does TWC have a newer/better one out now I should ask for?
> 
> 
> Sooke



I do not know. If your box crashes a lot or cannot do closed captioning reliably and you need closed captioning, try an 8300HDC or 8240HDC. If not, keep your box. If you use eSATA, do *not* get an 8300HDC or 8240HDC because the current version of the software crashes with eSATA.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16112116
> 
> 
> Yay! I got the new update last night as well. At about 130am my cable box shut off and it said "Cablecard update" so I was like whatever this can't be the big update they've been talking about. After about 20 minutes it finally completed and I was greeted with the new interface. I can finally record shows at specific times and the menu is definitely faster. I might actually think about keeping cable now.



I take back what I said earlier. Was watching Letterman last night and I paused it to get something to eat. I came back and the picture was frozen, couldn't fast forward or even turn the power off. I had to unplug the box from the wall and then it took 8 minutes to reboot. 8 minutes! Why is it that a pc can reboot in under a minute but it takes a cable box 8 minutes? Then today, I went to watch a recording on ESPN and it played back but I could not fast forward or rewind, the box would just freeze and then resume play. Looks like it's time to dump cable. If I can't reliably record tv what is the point in having it? I'll look at getting a HDHomeRun and getting rid of the $80 bill.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16114446
> 
> 
> ODN 3.1.1_3 arrives.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> Speedier than ODN 2.4.10_11.



Not buying this one. Right now it's a bit slower at almost everything. Even worse I'm not sure exactly what it is doing with show descriptions, but if I step through a few channels one at a time in the Guide and then stop on one to view the description, it often shows one of the earlier channels, waits a second, then shows the description for the channel I'm on. These slight delays are annoying.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/16117507
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - Some people lose their Dolby Digital setting every time when the DVR is turned off (or TV turned off or switched to another input, this seems to vary). This only happens when DVR is connecting to the TV with HDMI and to the receiver with optical. Does not happen to everybody. For me it happened after every reboot, but not after turning the box or TV off.



I take it back - it happened to me with just turning the box and TV off and back on.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/16095331
> 
> 
> The site got updated, and apparently we are getting both AMC (channel 244) and Hallmark (channel 246).



The site got updated again, and Hallmark (channel 246) is now gone.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16120499
> 
> 
> Not buying this one. Right now it's a bit slower at almost everything. Even worse I'm not sure exactly what it is doing with show descriptions, but if I step through a few channels one at a time in the Guide and then stop on one to view the description, it often shows one of the earlier channels, waits a second, then shows the description for the channel I'm on. These slight delays are annoying.



I'm getting at least 1 second delays on mine (8300HDC) between key-press on the remote and anything happening on the box (not to mention the whole eSATA issue, which killed many hours of shows)... This is frankly infuriating.


Jeff


----------



## jwsteel

Just a followup: after disconnecting the eSATA drive, the menu functions seem to have returned to normal speed (maybe a tad faster in some instances). Unfortunately, no joy on getting the drive to work in the meantime.


----------



## gstelmack

No eSATA in use here.


----------



## StinDaWg

Slightly off topic, but since there is no local internet threads...


Did Time Warner increase Road Runner speeds recently? I've done tests on speedtest.net and got between 9-11 Mb/s a couple times, but I'm only signed up for the 8 Mb/s service. Either they upped the speed or speedtest.net is giving me false readings.


----------



## StinDaWg

I didn't see this posted, but on their website it says April 2 we are getting:


You can find these HD channels in your Digital Cable lineup:

AMC HD 244

FX HD 245

Outdoor Channel HD (Sports & Games Tier subscription required) 247

Travel Channel HD 248

Science Channel HD 249

HBO West HD (HBO subscription required) 413

Showtime West HD (Showtime subscription required) 453


----------



## Brian_Wh

I logged in tonight to see whether I was the only one having some of these problems since the update. I guess not.










I have a Fantom Drives 1TB Green Drive eSATA drive attached to mine and have been having the same problems as many of you since the update. It had been working fine for the most part after some initial trial and error in trying to get my box to recognize it after I bought the drive last year. At best this week, my recordings show as if they are there, but are not playable. Along with that, even though the shows are listed, it shows "0% Full".


I'm also experiencing very slow interactivity with the guide, slow channel changes, and after rebooting for the 2nd or 3rd time tonight, I cannot get the guide or info buttons to work at all. I guess I will disconnect the eSATA drive, but I hate the thought of permanently losing most or all of my recordings.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16136280
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but since there is no local internet threads...
> 
> 
> Did Time Warner increase Road Runner speeds recently? I've done tests on speedtest.net and got between 9-11 Mb/s a couple times, but I'm only signed up for the 8 Mb/s service. Either they upped the speed or speedtest.net is giving me false readings.



Well, not for me. I just tested my speed at speedtest.net and got 6.93 Mb/s. Not bad, but TWC isn't giving me anything extra.


----------



## brboot

Same here. Dolby digital gets reset after turning off dvr and turning back on. Extremely annoying. I was going to hook back the esata finally after they broke the release previous to the one that was just replaced...oh well. Maybe it's time to punt cable after putting up with this dvr!


----------



## MattNelson

I'm also getting around 6.9 Mb/s on my speed test.


----------



## cdipierr2

I apologize if this has been discussed, but does anyone know the story on why WRAL has 5.1 audio issues? Every time they put up some sort of graphic or scroll, I lose 5.1 (which causes the receiver to take a couple of seconds to switch). Then when they stop the graphic or scroll it goes back.


While this is more an annoyance than anything else, it's annoying to lose 3 or 4 seconds of dialog during shows in order for them to display the "On June 12th..." message (why do they even run these on the HD channels anyway?).


Just curious if anyone knew if it's something they plan to solve?


----------



## HDMe2

If you read a little further back in this thread, it is something that has been brought up a few times. WRAL is aware of the issue and is supposed to be working on it, but I don't believe any definitive answer has been posted beyond that.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdipierr2* /forum/post/16150733
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been discussed, but does anyone know the story on why WRAL has 5.1 audio issues? Every time they put up some sort of graphic or scroll, I lose 5.1 (which causes the receiver to take a couple of seconds to switch). Then when they stop the graphic or scroll it goes back.
> 
> 
> While this is more an annoyance than anything else, it's annoying to lose 3 or 4 seconds of dialog during shows in order for them to display the "On June 12th..." message (why do they even run these on the HD channels anyway?).
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew if it's something they plan to solve?



I sent WRAL a message about this and got a very general answer. Their response said that they were doing some upgrades which "should" fix the problem. I sent them another message about a week later and have not received a response. The audio problems occurs when they insert the TV 5 logo and some crawlers. Seems to me that a very simple fix would be to stop inserting the logo until the issue is fixed. I think that everyone watching TV 5 knows that they are watching TV 5 and don't need this constant reminder anyway.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16153593
> 
> 
> I sent WRAL a message about this and got a very general answer. Their response said that they were doing some upgrades which "should" fix the problem. I sent them another message about a week later and have not received a response. The audio problems occurs when they insert the TV 5 logo and some crawlers. Seems to me that a very simple fix would be to stop inserting the logo until the issue is fixed. I think that everyone watching TV 5 knows that they are watching TV 5 and don't need this constant reminder anyway.




I believe they are required by the FCC to display station ID every x minutes. This seems redundant for digital TV since the station identifier is embedded in the stream... but.. rules are rules...


----------



## thess

OT:


Well, it's been months since our 'node utilization' problems started in Hope Valley Farms North, and our TWC internet is all but unusable during primetime hours (i.e., when we'd like to bloody well use it). I'm talking 'web browsing is painful', not 'our pr0n doesn't download fast enough'.










The local coordinator has stopped returning our calls, although he did admit to the problem about 2 months ago. Does anyone know if Verizon DSL is available in this area? We're very close to Fayetteville south of MLK.


(Before you admonish me, Verizon's site gives me a different answer every single time I put in our address, and I get widely varying info on our distance to COs depending on where I check. Just curious if anyone knows anecdotally, although I suppose it's unlikely that anyone on this forum would not be using TWC for internet. I'm working up my fortitude to spend an hour on the phone with Mumbai to pose the question.)


If so--thanks.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16153722
> 
> 
> I believe they are required by the FCC to display station ID every x minutes. This seems redundant for digital TV since the station identifier is embedded in the stream... but.. rules are rules...



A station is only required to do a legal ID at the top of every hour. They are to display call letters, and city of license. For WRAL it would be

*WRAL-TV/DT Raleigh* or it could include other cities in their broadcast range, like Durham, and Fayetteville. There is no requirement for inserting the big 5 logo every 15 minutes.


----------



## Trip in VA

A little bird told me that one could find This on 50-3...


- Trip


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16159943
> 
> 
> A little bird told me that one could find This on 50-3...
> 
> 
> - Trip



Yep. I noticed THIS this morning. So are they moving wx to the Newschannel? Surely they're not going to branch off a 4th sub on RAZ?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16159943
> 
> 
> A little bird told me that one could find This on 50-3...
> 
> 
> - Trip


 http://www.wral.com/entertainment/story/4844000/


----------



## jspENC

So WRAZ has both Retro-net, and This? Cool.


----------



## VisionOn

anyone have any schedule info for This?


----------



## Trip in VA

 http://www.this.tv 


- Trip


----------



## thess

(Update on my OT fight with TWC's node saturation problem--was surprised to see that I was able to get a Verizon DSL self-install kit with no contract, and an automatic dry loop (i.e., they didn't even try to make me get a landline, all handled online). Downside is only rated 3mb, but I rarely get that with TWC/RR now anyway.)


----------



## cgreco

Can anyone explain why the broadcast stations affiliated with major networks do not show other network-related stations on the OTA subchannels? For instance, why doesn't WRAZ (a FOX affiliated station) show FX or Fox News on 50.2 or 50.3. Same with WNCN (an NBC affiliated station) show USA or SciFi on 17.2 or 17.3. Same with WTVD (an ABC affiliated station) show Disney or ABC Family on 11.2 or 11.3. Don't get me wrong, I like the local weather and variety we're starting to get with RTN on 50.2 and THIS on 50.3, but there is a lot better programming out there.


Obviously the cable companies would hate this, but is there another reason this is not implemented?


----------



## Scooper

Google "USDTV" for an example of a failed company using this idea....


----------



## StinDaWg

Here is what I'm talking about. Did they add Powerboost to the standard Road Runner plans or something? I'm signed up for the 7 Mbps down/384 Kbps up service but this is what I've been getting lately..


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16162582
> 
> 
> Obviously the cable companies would hate this, but is there another reason this is not implemented?



It is technically possible to implement, but maybe someone in charge thinks that it would not be profitable enough.


----------



## State fan

Apologies if this is the wrong thread. For Raleigh customers, has anyone noticed a significant reduction in PQ since TWC started rolling out additional HD channels? I've noticed a huge change on my projector and am just wondering if it's me or everyone.


Giving serious consideration to DIRECTV because of this. Any reason not to switch?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16162799
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm talking about. Did they add Powerboost to the standard Road Runner plans or something? I'm signed up for the 7 Mbps down/384 Kbps up service but this is what I've been getting lately..



Maybe you are just lucky. I don't know how TWC throttles the speed but apparently yours must not be throttled. I just tested my speed again and got 6.91 Mb/s. I have Earthlink through TWC and maybe that's the difference.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16162799
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm talking about. Did they add Powerboost to the standard Road Runner plans or something? I'm signed up for the 7 Mbps down/384 Kbps up service but this is what I've been getting lately..



I think you're just lucky. I'm getting 6.x Mb/s as measured both by the same speedtest site you used, and by downloading moderately sized files

(most recently, kernel 2.6.29 from kernel.org).


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16162582
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why the broadcast stations affiliated with major networks do not show other network-related stations on the OTA subchannels?



Because they don't have enough bandwidth to show anything where picture quality is a factor. An OTA transmitter has 19Mb/s of bandwidth. Decent HD seems to take at least 14Mb/s. There's just not enough b/w to squeeze an additional HD subchannel in, and 5Mb/s is pushing it even for SD, especially when the station wants to have their own 24/7 news or weather channel, or useless SD mirror of their HD channel. I think that's why networks like RTN do well on subchannels. "Emergency!" and "Adam-12" always looked horrible, so nobody is going to complain that much from seeing them at slightly-better-than-youtube quality.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *State fan* /forum/post/16163078
> 
> 
> Apologies if this is the wrong thread. For Raleigh customers, has anyone noticed a significant reduction in PQ since TWC started rolling out additional HD channels? I've noticed a huge change on my projector and am just wondering if it's me or everyone.
> 
> 
> Giving serious consideration to DIRECTV because of this. Any reason not to switch?



No. The new channels are all switched and have decent bitrates. I havent seen any recent changes in PQ. What channels are you referring to?


----------



## State fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16164758
> 
> 
> No. The new channels are all switched and have decent bitrates. I havent seen any recent changes in PQ. What channels are you referring to?



Anything in HD. An example is text (e.g. scores during a game) that used to be crystal clear are now fuzzy.


I thought it was just me, but my wife (who never notices these things) asked me about it this weekend.


I don't notice it much on a normal sized tv, but it is very noticeable on my 106" screen.


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16164004
> 
> 
> Maybe you are just lucky. I don't know how TWC throttles the speed but apparently yours must not be throttled. I just tested my speed again and got 6.91 Mb/s. I have Earthlink through TWC and maybe that's the difference.



TWC is subject to what can be called the "Schoolbus Effect", ie peak useage hours. Your speed will vary according to how many people are online at any given time. The more people online, the slower it will get. However you can still notice bursty speeds such as you posted. TWC and any cable carrier is design limited to the amout of bandwidth to each node.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16164128
> 
> 
> Because they don't have enough bandwidth to show anything where picture quality is a factor. An OTA transmitter has 19Mb/s of bandwidth. Decent HD seems to take at least 14Mb/s. There's just not enough b/w to squeeze an additional HD subchannel in, and 5Mb/s is pushing it even for SD, especially when the station wants to have their own 24/7 news or weather channel, or useless SD mirror of their HD channel. I think that's why networks like RTN do well on subchannels. "Emergency!" and "Adam-12" always looked horrible, so nobody is going to complain that much from seeing them at slightly-better-than-youtube quality.
> 
> 
> Drew



I agree that the resolution of the non-HD subchannels doesn't show so much with older shows. But if the broadcast station is going to bother to send anything at all then why not send something people might want to watch. IMHO, I would rather watch current programming from networks like USA, SciFi, TNT, FS, etc. in non-HD than the cheesy 60's, 70s, and even 80s stuff on RTN and THIS. Two movies on THIS (50.3) this morning were "Ski Party" with Frankie Avalon and "How to Stuff a Wild Bikini" with Annette Funicello. Really? Come on.


As for profitability, couldn't the stations sell local ad time just like TWC does for those networks?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16164966
> 
> 
> this morning were "Ski Party" with Frankie Avalon and "How to Stuff a Wild Bikini" with Annette Funicello.



This old stuff is probably almost free, which helps the bottom line.


Drew


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16162582
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why the broadcast stations affiliated with major networks do not show other network-related stations on the OTA subchannels? For instance, why doesn't WRAZ (a FOX affiliated station) show FX or Fox News on 50.2 or 50.3. Same with WNCN (an NBC affiliated station) show USA or SciFi on 17.2 or 17.3. Same with WTVD (an ABC affiliated station) show Disney or ABC Family on 11.2 or 11.3. Don't get me wrong, I like the local weather and variety we're starting to get with RTN on 50.2 and THIS on 50.3, but there is a lot better programming out there.
> 
> 
> Obviously the cable companies would hate this, but is there another reason this is not implemented?



It's simple. Those channels make money off of their subscriber deals with the cable companies, satellite, etc. While I know they make money off of the commercials as well, most of it comes from their carriage deals. If they start giving it away for free OTA then they would lose all leverage with the cable and sat companies. Same reason that OTA stations have problems when they start trying to charge large fees to cable companies to carry local stations. You think ABC would ever give away ESPN for free OTA?


----------



## thess

Does anyone have a link to upcoming TWC channel adds? I think there used to be such a thing but I can't find it on new site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jnv11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/16170574
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to upcoming TWC channel adds? I think there used to be such a thing but I can't find it on new site. Thanks in advance.



On the bottom of Time Warner Cable's home page, there is a link called "Channel Changes" in fine print. Click it to get the channel changes.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/16170574
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to upcoming TWC channel adds? I think there used to be such a thing but I can't find it on new site. Thanks in advance.




http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html


----------



## thess

Thanks much.


----------



## zim2dive

coming to Greensboro.. hope it says on that side of the state...

http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis 


Not good for those of us trying internet based TV services..


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnv11* /forum/post/16114446
> 
> 
> ODN 3.1.1_3 arrives.
> 
> 
> Cons:
> AXIOM diagnostics are not accessible. This can hamper people who are trying to judge whether there is room to add a splitter or an amplifier.



Hold down Vol + and INFO....


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16172676
> 
> 
> coming to Greensboro.. hope it says on that side of the state...
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis
> 
> 
> Not good for those of us trying internet based TV services..



That explains the sudden burst of download speed. TWC want you to be initially so thrilled by the ease with which it takes to download large files now, that you'll be more inclined to get more and more content delivered over the internet.


And while you are enthusiastically downloading HD trailers and internet TV and video, TWC are rubbing their hands with glee while watching you fly past the pitiful 5-40GB cap as you rack up the charges on your bill.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16174588
> 
> 
> That explains the sudden burst of download speed. TWC want you to be initially so thrilled by the ease with which it takes to download large files now, that you'll be more inclined to get more and more content delivered over the internet.
> 
> 
> And while you are enthusiastically downloading HD trailers and internet TV and video, TWC are rubbing their hands with glee while watching you fly past the pitiful 5-40GB cap as you rack up the charges on your bill.



Looks like it might be time to downgrade to DSL. I'll take the slower speed if they're not going to screw me on caps.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16172676
> 
> 
> coming to Greensboro.. hope it says on that side of the state...
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis
> 
> 
> Not good for those of us trying internet based TV services..



That's unbelievable, if I'm reading that article right their cap is at 40GB and then $1 overage charge per extra GB. This is going to seriously stifle the whole download/streaming way we are heading for. I mean seriously Time Warner, 40GB? You hit that after a few movies. If they try to implement that here I will be running as far away as possible from them. This doesn't surprise me at all though, instead of upgrading their network, they just force everyone to use less. I don't see how this is going to fly. I predict massive consumer outrage.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16175764
> 
> 
> That's unbelievable, if I'm reading that article right their cap is at 40GB and then $1 overage charge per extra GB. This is going to seriously stifle the whole download/streaming way we are heading for. I mean seriously Time Warner, 40GB?



That's an improvement. The max cap they were using previously was 20GB.


That's about 4 HD movie downloads per month and no room for anything else.


They can do what they like here. The only alternative is DSL. If you're lucky you'll be at a reasonable distance to get 5-6mb down. And that's the best you can do. And if AT&T start capping then Raleigh may as well just kiss any form of online HD goodbye.


----------



## StinDaWg

There is still U-Verse. It's like what, $65 a month for 18/1.5 service?


But seriously think about it. I really doubt these companies will be able to get away with this as a nationwide roll out. There would be such a huge public backlash. What about all those people who have unsecured networks? Most people I know don't know how to secure their router, there are like 10 open networks I can connect to around my house. If I were to connect to their network and download movies, they could be charged hundreds if not thousands in overage fees. I think the whole idea of capped internet is ridiculous. What's next, you can only watch cable 20 hours a week?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16176074
> 
> 
> ...What's next, you can only watch cable 20 hours a week?



While I'd hate the caps as much as the next streaming video aficionado, that's really apples and oranges since they're perfectly happy if you watch either analog or regular digital cable TV 24/365.


Their video on demand programming is pay per view. Let's not pretend, smileys not withstanding, to be shocked that they'd prefer that we use their VoD service to get, you know, video on demand. I realize VoD and IP service aren't exactly the same under the covers, but they're a lot more comparable than IP service and watching simple cable TV.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16176074
> 
> 
> There is still U-Verse. It's like what, $65 a month for 18/1.5 service?
> 
> 
> But seriously think about it. I really doubt these companies will be able to get away with this as a nationwide roll out. There would be such a huge public backlash.



They aren't doing it nationwide. They are only targeting areas that don't have viable competitors i.e. FiOS. U-verse is barely out of the womb here, by the time it covers the entirety of the current TWC Raleigh market they could have had bandwidth caps in place for a long time.


If U-verse expands to cover the whole area within a year then I could see us avoiding those TWC caps. But I don't see U-verse extending that far that quickly.


----------



## StinDaWg

I know they aren't doing it nationwide, but isn't the point that they are starting small, with the eventual goal to force it on everyone? How are they supposed to sell Road Runner Turbo to you for $10 extra a month, when you can't even take advantage of the extra speed to get more content?


Some of the comments on Engadget are pretty funny.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/01...-more-markets/


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16177460
> 
> 
> I know they aren't doing it nationwide, but isn't the point that they are starting small, with the eventual goal to force it on everyone? How are they supposed to sell Road Runner Turbo to you for $10 extra a month, when you can't even take advantage of the extra speed to get more content?
> 
> 
> Some of the comments on Engadget are pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/01...-more-markets/



I don't think U-verse has made it to Morrisville yet, but I will hop on DSL to avoid this cap crap (if it happens here). We watch 4-5 netflix movies a week (streaming) plus my kids and their xbox live.


I also think this "pricelock" crap TWC is pulling now is a joke...they boast about "no contracts" but that's what you "lock" into to get lower pricing. They will continue to act like a monopolistic bully until someone gets in and challenges them. I feel great getting rid of cable and their phone service and now they are looking for a way to get back in my wallet.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16177460
> 
> 
> I know they aren't doing it nationwide, but isn't the point that they are starting small, with the eventual goal to force it on everyone?



Any area which has unlimited capacity offerings from a competitor offering the same speeds will make their service uncompetitive and pretty much hand their business to someone else. That's why they are avoiding those markets now and will probably do so forever.


There's a good commentary on this over at DSLreports.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...Billing-101655


----------



## gstelmack

If they try and pull this, they need to spend a month or two telling us what our bandwidth usage has been to help us prep and decide on a plan. Placing a cap and adding overages without you knowing how much you're using beforehand is pretty nefarious.


I also want to see them improving the throughput and latency for gaming, perhaps with DOCSIS 3.0.


Otherwise, yes I'm looking hard at U-Verse once it hits my area in Cary.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16179078
> 
> 
> Otherwise, yes I'm looking hard at U-Verse once it hits my area in Cary.



Has anyone heard whether or not U-Verse will expand to areas not typically serviced by AT&T for phone? Holly Springs, for example, is primarily Embarq territory for land-lines, so I didn't know if that would preclude U-Verse from coming to that area. If not, I would be limited to satellite or OTA-only, and my lot doesn't lend itself well to putting a dish up.


----------



## ahard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16179121
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard whether or not U-Verse will expand to areas not typically serviced by AT&T for phone? Holly Springs, for example, is primarily Embarq territory for land-lines, so I didn't know if that would preclude U-Verse from coming to that area. If not, I would be limited to satellite or OTA-only, and my lot doesn't lend itself well to putting a dish up.



Nope. I'm Durham and I wish that AT&T had a franchise agreement in Durham. I have Verizon DSL but the download speed offered in my area of Durham is slower that was AT&T offers and what Verizon offers in other areas of Durham.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16174746
> 
> 
> Looks like it might be time to downgrade to DSL. I'll take the slower speed if they're not going to screw me on caps.



Speaking of DSL, this whole bandwidth cap thing has made me look around. Bell South's best offering in my area of Cary seems to be 6Mbs down / 512Kbs up. I work from home, and often upload fairly large files, which is painful with RR, and would be almost as bad with Bell South's 512Kbs upload speed. Does anybody have a pointer to local ISPs who offer more upload bandwidth?


Drew


----------



## ktut

If you can get Uverse, it has a plan that has 18mbs down and 1.5 up.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/16181999
> 
> 
> If you can get Uverse, it has a plan that has 18mbs down and 1.5 up.



Wow, 1.5 up sounds awesome. But, according to their web page, U-Verse is not available for me yet.


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16178521
> 
> 
> Any area which has unlimited capacity offerings from a competitor offering the same speeds will make their service uncompetitive and pretty much hand their business to someone else. That's why they are avoiding those markets now and will probably do so forever.
> 
> 
> There's a good commentary on this over at DSLreports.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/T...Billing-101655



What's to stop ATT and the other companies from also capping? Comcast already caps at 250GB. Seems like they could all just collude and try to screw everyone over.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16179121
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard whether or not U-Verse will expand to areas not typically serviced by AT&T for phone? Holly Springs, for example, is primarily Embarq territory for land-lines, so I didn't know if that would preclude U-Verse from coming to that area. If not, I would be limited to satellite or OTA-only, and my lot doesn't lend itself well to putting a dish up.



So in Holly Springs it's either Time Warner or Embarq for internet?


I just looked at their website and it says they offer 10/896k speed for $74.90 with local phone included. Road Runner Turbo is about $59 standalone for 10/512 speed. So for $15 more you get double the upload speed. Not terrible I guess. I know U-Verse charges $65 for 18/1.5 service which is the best deal of all.


Does anyone have/had Embarq dsl? I've never personally had dsl but from what I remember reading it doesn't suffer the slowdown problems of Road Runner because you aren't really sharing your connection right?


Double edit: Do you have to get phone service with dsl? They list the price as being $55 for the 10/896 service, but then when I go to customize the package I can't seem to get rid of the local phone option.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16184042
> 
> 
> So in Holly Springs it's either Time Warner or Embarq for internet?



It is for Youngsville / Wake Forest.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16184033
> 
> 
> What's to stop ATT and the other companies from also capping? Comcast already caps at 250GB. Seems like they could all just collude and try to screw everyone over.



Read the article, they bring up that point.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16184042
> 
> 
> So in Holly Springs it's either Time Warner or Embarq for internet?



Yep, as far as I know. I'd love to know some alternatives, if any (aside from moving elsewhere, that is). I just checked if U-Verse was available, and considering that it couldn't even locate Holly Springs, I would say that's a big "no!"


(Moderately back on-topic, as HD is available through U-Verse...







)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16159943
> 
> 
> A little bird told me that one could find This on 50-3...
> 
> 
> - Trip



The interesting thing is that they seem to have actually given more bandwidth to 50-1 in the last month or so. Fox primetime used to be ~5GB/hr and now it is closer to 6GB/hour. Here are some recordings of the same series from 50-1 over the last few weeks:

Code:


Code:


% ls -lt /var/media/tv/LietoMe-*.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 5912840192 Apr  1 21:00 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-DepravedHeart-652403-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 5933772800 Mar 18 21:00 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-TheBestPolicy-628656-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 5736689664 Mar 11 20:59 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-DoNoHarm-620173-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 4800284672 Mar  4 22:00 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-Unchained-613013-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 4941811712 Feb 18 22:00 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-LoveAlways-596403-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 4722948096 Feb  4 21:59 /var/media/tv/LietoMe-APerfectScore-580779-0.mpg

Maybe it is the placebo affect, but FOX HD programming looks substantially better to me.


Drew


----------



## posg

Internet usage has become an integral necessity of everyday life. While the US lags far behind many other nations in internet usage, access, and affordability, in today's economic times it seems extremely unpatriotic to exploit our internet addiction. The end game for the cable companies is to stop "on line" video delivery options in their tracks before they gain enough traction to erode cable TV video revenue, PERIOD.


With the risk of sounding political, this is, in my opinion, a situation where some government regulation is in order.


----------



## abelincoln

TWC is required to carry EarthLink over their lines, right? I wonder if EarthLink would have the same caps that TWC is considering for roadrunner.


I know that EarthLink still offered access to newsgroups after that feature was dropped on roadrunner (not sure if they still do, though).


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16186933
> 
> 
> Internet usage has become an integral necessity of everyday life. While the US lags far behind many other nations in internet usage, access, and affordability, in today's economic times it seems extremely unpatriotic to exploit our internet addiction. The end game for the cable companies is to stop "on line" video delivery options in their tracks before they gain enough traction to erode cable TV video revenue, PERIOD.
> 
> 
> With the risk of sounding political, this is, in my opinion, a situation where some government regulation is in order.



I 100% agree with your reason, even the fact that only the government can really impact this.

I recently got Directv as you know and their VOD is delivered via the internet which works remarkably well. There should be some pretty big lobbyist on the other side of cable on this one. This will also effect the whole push to cloud computing, online media storage, online backups, video games, netflix and itunes streaming and the list goes on. I can see this being a fight not only between consumers and isp's but the consumers may have the Apples, Microsofts, Googles, Amazons and other big players fight the legal battle for us. Of course for them to get involved they may wait until they actually see the dip financially.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abelincoln* /forum/post/16187044
> 
> 
> TWC is required to carry EarthLink over their lines, right? I wonder if EarthLink would have the same caps that TWC is considering for roadrunner.
> 
> 
> I know that EarthLink still offered access to newsgroups after that feature was dropped on roadrunner (not sure if they still do, though).



Not to get to philosophical but I guess, we won't know until we know.

I jumped on Earthlink for the newsgroups and the deep discount. I was pretty disappointed when I found out TWC was still handling the billing.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16187197
> 
> 
> I 100% agree with your reason, even the fact that only the government can really impact this.
> 
> I recently got Directv as you know and their VOD is delivered via the internet which works remarkably well. There should be some pretty big lobbyist on the other side of cable on this one. This will also effect the whole push to cloud computing, online media storage, online backups, video games, netflix and itunes streaming and the list goes on. I can see this being a fight not only between consumers and isp's but the consumers may have the Apples, Microsofts, Googles, Amazons and other big players fight the legal battle for us. Of course for them to get involved they may wait until they actually see the dip financially.



Call me a bleeding heart liberal, but this is exactly why government regulation is a necessary evil, because greedy corporate bastards are an even bigger evil.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16188082
> 
> 
> Call me a bleeding heart liberal, but this is exactly why government regulation is a necessary evil, because greedy corporate bastards are an even bigger evil.



Alright you couldn't just let me agree with you.









The free market would work if we were talking about an industry that had true competition. We have gone round and round on cable being a monopoly or duopoly or just a pain in the @$$. But the truth is TWC or any cable company that has a carved out plot of land that no other cable provider dare tresspass on can do as they please. If the telcos can offer the speed of cable and both lines (fiber and coax) get opened up to any provider we might just see a the free market fix this as well. But yes that will take the biggest evil of all uncle sam.


----------



## kirkusinnc

AT&T just buried fiber optic in our neighborhood last week. (Cary near Cary Parkway and Tryon Road) U-Verse may be on its way...


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16188926
> 
> 
> Alright you couldn't just let me agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The free market would work if we were talking about an industry that had true competition. We have gone round and round on cable being a monopoly or duopoly or just a pain in the @$$. But the truth is TWC or any cable company that has a carved out plot of land that no other cable provider dare tresspass on can do as they please. If the telcos can offer the speed of cable and both lines (fiber and coax) get opened up to any provider we might just see a the free market fix this as well. But yes that will take the biggest evil of all uncle sam.



The free marketplace model, for better or worse, just became extinct, or at best, is on life support. We now have the government/taxpayer subsidized marketplace due to the reckless irresponsibility of the custodians of the so called free marketplace. Be prepared to pay more and get less. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16189809
> 
> 
> The free marketplace model, for better or worse, just became extinct, or at best, is on life support. We now have the government/taxpayer subsidized marketplace due to the reckless irresponsibility of the custodians of the so called free marketplace. Be prepared to pay more and get less. It was only a matter of time.



The ship is off course and sadly needs righting (pun intended).

But I believe the break down in the free market started when the government wanted to make home owners out of people that couldn't afford homes. Someone creates a pie chart that makes a group or class look disenfranchised and a new law (for the children) is born.

I believe TWC is a monopoly. If a good percentage of the population has NO other choice (renters, no LOS, strict HOAs, upfront expense, aesthetics) than to use TWC, the only answer is the government opening up the lines and or subsidize a fiber or other competitor until there is competition. Now here Earthlink is offered (I have it) but my bill is thru RR so I am pretty sure this means the lines here are not a free for all with the competition that comes with.

As far as what the future holds we will probably see what other Cities are seeing, a Internet utility via public works.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16190199
> 
> 
> The ship is off course and sadly needs righting (pun intended).
> 
> But I believe the break down in the free market started when the government wanted to make home owners out of people that couldn't afford homes. Someone creates a pie chart that makes a group or class look disenfranchised and a new law (for the children) is born.
> 
> I believe TWC is a monopoly. If a good percentage of the population has NO other choice (renters, no LOS, strict HOAs, upfront expense, aesthetics) than to use TWC, the only answer is the government opening up the lines and or subsidize a fiber or other competitor until there is competition. Now here Earthlink is offered (I have it) but my bill is thru RR so I am pretty sure this means the lines here are not a free for all with the competition that comes with.
> 
> As far as what the future holds we will probably see what other Cities are seeing, a Internet utility via public works.



Locally, Time Warner has probably around 25% (less nationally according to D* and E*) of the video market to themselves for the reasons you indicate. The other 75% has two or even three other video providers to choose from. A monopoly exists when the vast majority of potential users have no other options.


TWC competes with AT&T for phone. There are at least a couple of alternate options for data. I can rent a PPV movie from Amazon or ITunes as well as OnDemand. They compete with Lodgenet and others for commercial video accounts.


They are fighting for dollars in the marketplace on several fronts. They do not have a monopoly by any definition of the word.


Soon Uverse may be a viable contender. So when D*, E*, and U* collectively have more subscribers that TWC, will you _then_ concede TWC is not a monopoly, or will it only be when every bloody tree is cut to the ground?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16190683
> 
> 
> They do not have a monopoly by any definition of the word.



We left the triangle for 2 years a while back, and lived in the middle of nowhere in Ohio while my wife tried out being a college professor. The small town in the middle of nowhere had exactly one option for cable TV and high speed internet access: TWC. Similarly, I'm sure there are areas locally where TWC is the only option for high speed internet or TV. That's my definition of a monopoly.


I think it is totally wrong for private companies to own public infrastructure. I think the cable, fiber, etc, lines should be owned and maintained by municipalities, and leased to many providers.


My personal take on the whole bailout thing is that it was predicated by huge (too big to fail) corporations with vastly overpaid executives with lousy incentives. The whole thing could have been prevented by capping maximum compensation (to fix the overpaid exec problem), and by putting a cap on the size of corporations (to fix the too big to fail).


OK.. maybe we can talk about local HDTV for a while: Anybody else notice that WTVD is now doing HD Crawls too?


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16191257
> 
> 
> OK.. maybe we can talk about local HDTV for a while: Anybody else notice that WTVD is now doing HD Crawls too?



I haven't, but I did notice FXHD and that's a welcome addition.


At long last I'm pretty content with the TWC HD lineup. What I'm not impressed with is some of these new channels look like over-compressed crap.


----------



## thess

Sorry to derail back to internet connectivity, but...


I'm the one with the neighborhood node saturation problem. I'm waiting for my DSL 'service ready date' with Verizon since the local TWC coordinator stopped returning my calls.


Tonight I noticed my speedtests jumped to 8mb or so (I am on the 7mb cap), but my gaming latency to WoW is at its usual primetime 400-500ms [geek note: Heigan at 500ms sucks]. Usually when the latency is that bad, our download speeds are also in the toilet. I am wondering if this means I'll see much higher speed tests tomorrow during non-primetime (when latency will also be typical


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/16198817
> 
> 
> Sorry to derail back to internet connectivity, but...
> 
> 
> I'm the one with the neighborhood node saturation problem. I'm waiting for my DSL 'service ready date' with Verizon since the local TWC coordinator stopped returning my calls.
> 
> 
> Tonight I noticed my speedtests jumped to 8mb or so (I am on the 7mb cap), but my gaming latency to WoW is at its usual primetime 400-500ms [geek note: Heigan at 500ms sucks]. Usually when the latency is that bad, our download speeds are also in the toilet. I am wondering if this means I'll see much higher speed tests tomorrow during non-primetime (when latency will also be typical


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16200057
> 
> 
> The cap situation is alarming. I don't think we'll go down without a fight.



There is one way to avoid the cap and that's to get a business class line. They are not planning to control that content.


But just in case you think it's a gateway to HD online heaven, the speeds are not the same as consumer class and the tiers are higher priced.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/16189108
> 
> 
> AT&T just buried fiber optic in our neighborhood last week. (Cary near Cary Parkway and Tryon Road) U-Verse may be on its way...



Hopefully they will get moving on it but don;t get your hopes up. I live in Morrisville in a relatively new neighborhood (heck what around her eis not pretty new) with Fiber running right to a box in front of my house and I can;t even get 6.0 from ATT, just 3.0.


As far as caps go, at least Comcasts 250 gig caps takes a little effort to reach. The stuff TWC is talking about is crazy low.






WRAL: PLEASE FIX THE STUPID AUDIO. I am tired of missing dialog from shows.




.


----------



## dslate69

I think the color is off on WRAL as well. Ever since last night everything has a blue tint to it, more of Carolina Blue.


----------



## dgmayor

Well, my first issue with the SDV. Trying to watch the Red Sox opener on the extra innings preview...switched off for a second, now it's telling me that it's not available, try again later. Ridiculous.


----------



## dundakitty

I subscribe to TWC's "Standard service" in Durham, i.e. no set-top box. My TV has "TV Guide Onscreen", which is a menu-style system picked up off of the cable. I'm not talking about the channel that scrolls through show listings while an infomercial plays, this is similar to the menu that the set-top-box gives, only it's built right into the TV.


Since Thursday 4/2 the guide has been missing data for most of the channels. The display says "no listing" instead of the normal program. It isn't all the channels, just most of them. Has anyone else noticed a problem?


----------



## drewwho

Last night, WRAL had a useful DTV crawl where they announced the exact time that they were shutting off analog (1pm, June 12) and they announced the new frequency they're going to move to (48), and reminded people they'd need to do a channel rescan.


I was very impressed.


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16222615
> 
> 
> Last night, WRAL had a useful DTV crawl where they announced the exact time that they were shutting off analog (1pm, June 12) and they announced the new frequency they're going to move to (48), and reminded people they'd need to do a channel rescan.
> 
> 
> I was very impressed.
> 
> 
> Drew



They showed it on Sunday too, maybe saturday as well. It's usually displayed on the evening primetime programming.


----------



## Trip in VA

Looks like Universal Sports is now available on 17-2...


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16222615
> 
> 
> Last night, WRAL had a useful DTV crawl where they announced the exact time that they were shutting off analog (1pm, June 12) and they announced the new frequency they're going to move to (48), and reminded people they'd need to do a channel rescan.
> 
> 
> I was very impressed.
> 
> 
> Drew



I know lots of people south and east are anxious to be able to view WRAL OTA again.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16223283
> 
> 
> They showed it on Sunday too, maybe saturday as well. It's usually displayed on the evening primetime programming.



Cool. I didn't watch much on WRAL over the weekend (my team was not in the finals, sniff..).


FWIW, I think they also played with their encoder some. A show ("The Mentalist") which used to always be about 6.7GB was 6.1GB last night. It looked mostly OK, but there was one scene where they were panning the background as the characters walked along a pool that was quite jerky.


Drew


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16223462
> 
> 
> I know lots of people south and east are anxious to be able to view WRAL OTA again.



My dad is itching to get WRAL's OTA once again in Kinston. He's glad that he can get WRAZ for the 10 p.m. News, though.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16221679
> 
> 
> I subscribe to TWC's "Standard service" in Durham, i.e. no set-top box. My TV has "TV Guide Onscreen", which is a menu-style system picked up off of the cable. I'm not talking about the channel that scrolls through show listings while an infomercial plays, this is similar to the menu that the set-top-box gives, only it's built right into the TV.
> 
> 
> Since Thursday 4/2 the guide has been missing data for most of the channels. The display says "no listing" instead of the normal program. It isn't all the channels, just most of them. Has anyone else noticed a problem?



Have you tried rescanning? Channels seem to be bouncing around every month at the moment.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16223403
> 
> 
> Looks like Universal Sports is now available on 17-2...
> 
> 
> - Trip



Yes indeedy, I was pleasantly surprised when I did a search for "cycling" in my DVR guide and saw several items show up on 17-2. There did seem to be a hiccup on Monday 4/6 (perhaps the first day of the new programming schedule?) where instead of Stage 1 of the Tour of the Basque Country race, all I got was soap operas. I think they've got it straightened out now though.


The content does look a bit overcompressed though--but maybe it's the source material, we'll see.


----------



## Trip in VA

Because it's very motion-intensive, it apparently looks compressed everywhere as they try to balance the SD sports channel with whatever's on the HD. It doesn't help that they have weather on 17-3...


- Trip


----------



## abward

Off topic, but everyone in Raleigh who has RoadRunner, reboot your modems. The new standard speed is 10Mbps, up from 7Mbps.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/16230104
> 
> 
> Off topic, but everyone in Raleigh who has RoadRunner, reboot your modems. The new standard speed is 10Mbps, up from 7Mbps.



Excellent news. Now, did they happen to increase the upload speed any? (That's really what I'm waiting for)


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/16230484
> 
> 
> Excellent news. Now, did they happen to increase the upload speed any? (That's really what I'm waiting for)



My upload speed is same around 360k but download is running 12M.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/16230104
> 
> 
> Off topic, but everyone in Raleigh who has RoadRunner, reboot your modems. The new standard speed is 10Mbps, up from 7Mbps.



If that's the new standard, they haven't said squat to me about the extra 10 a month I'm paying to be at 10 from 7....Looks like I need to contact them.


According to their site (after putting my zip in) it shows 7 is the standard, 10 for Turbo. I know I was getting 9.3 this morning which was normal for me on Turbo.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/16230104
> 
> 
> Off topic, but everyone in Raleigh who has RoadRunner, reboot your modems. The new standard speed is 10Mbps, up from 7Mbps.



At least in Cary, I'm still capped at 7. The most I see is 6.85 on test I care to run, even after a reboot.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16229973
> 
> 
> Because it's very motion-intensive, it apparently looks compressed everywhere as they try to balance the SD sports channel with whatever's on the HD. It doesn't help that they have weather on 17-3...



At least they don't still have an SD mirror of the 17-1 content on 17-2. I removed 17-2 from my lineup, to keep recordings from being inadvertently scheduled on 17-2 and looking like a webcam video. It is nice that Universal sports has replaced the SD mirror, and thank you for letting us know. Otherwise, I wouldn't have noticed until the big rescan in June.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16231429
> 
> 
> If that's the new standard, they haven't said squat to me about the extra 10 a month I'm paying to be at 10 from 7....Looks like I need to contact them.
> 
> 
> According to their site (after putting my zip in) it shows 7 is the standard, 10 for Turbo. I know I was getting 9.3 this morning which was normal for me on Turbo.



Got home.. did speedtest.. had 6.8Mbps.


Unplugged modem, replugged, had 10.1Mbps.


Hope its not just some kind of buffering trick and actual sustained bandwidth..


----------



## VisionOn

it's a trick, don't let them get you!


They want you to take advantage of the speed to download more and more then they can justify capping you because you are stealing all their capacity.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16234314
> 
> 
> Got home.. did speedtest.. had 6.8Mbps.
> 
> 
> Unplugged modem, replugged, had 10.1Mbps.
> 
> 
> Hope its not just some kind of buffering trick and actual sustained bandwidth..



I saw similar results here as well (West Cary). Unfortunately, like sjay said, the upload speed has not changed.


----------



## vidiot1985

I rebooted and the twc speed test shows 13158kbps down, 366kbps up. So about 2x faster down, same up.


EDIT: well that was short lived. I re-ran the test and now it's 11114kbps down. I guess it's very bursty, starting out around 20000kbps then slowing down quite a bit.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16234314
> 
> 
> Unplugged modem, replugged, had 10.1Mbps.



I'm so jealous. I'm still stuck at 6.8.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive

More info on the TWC data caps: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Midmarket/T...dwidth-668524/ 


TWC is going to have this massively backfire... they won't need to cap after all the customers switch to other providers.


Opposition website: http://stopthecap.com/


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16239356
> 
> 
> More info on the TWC data caps: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Midmarket/T...dwidth-668524/
> 
> 
> TWC is going to have this massively backfire... they won't need to cap after all the customers switch to other providers.
> 
> 
> Opposition website: http://stopthecap.com/



There was a ton of backlash on Twitter after the original announcement. Then, @jeffTWC and @MsmarTWC insinuated that a big announcement was coming that would make things all better. Turns out it was just the "Unlimited" tier for $150 / month mentioned in the above article.


Yeah, I'm super happy about a >300% price increase for the same service I get now! U-verse can't come fast enough for me...


----------



## tommy122

I unplugged the modem for about a minute, retested and got 6.74Mb/s. I'm in northeast Raleigh near Triangle Town Center. Hope this speed increase will work it's way to my side of town.


----------



## thess

Mildly related to the caps: I ordered a self-install kit for Verizon DSL (quick recap, I have a saturated TWC node and have for months and cannot get resolution). Had the DSL up and running within about 5 business days. Speeds as advertised (3mb/768up), my gaming pings back to normal, etc. I know this is not very desirable esp. with the talk of people getting 10mb connections right now, but...no fear of caps, or at least not yet. The install was pretty painless, no contract, and did not have to fight for a dry loop.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/16239511
> 
> 
> Turns out it was just the "Unlimited" tier for $150 / month mentioned in the above article.



I think that's called business class. Or at least that's about the price of a business class account. I think I'll just poke along a 3mb on DSL and hope FIOS or something else comes along some day.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16232290
> 
> 
> At least in Cary, I'm still capped at 7. The most I see is 6.85 on test I care to run, even after a reboot.
> 
> 
> Drew



Same results here in Cary between Crossroads Shopping Center and Cary Towne Center Mall.









It could be worse, I could be one of my neighbors.


----------



## MattNelson

I live in Wake Forest and now I am getting between 9mbs and 13mbs. It seems to vary quite a bit depending on with speedtest.net server and during repeated tests.


----------



## StinDaWg

I posted about the drastic speed increase I was seeing 2 weeks ago. Seems like it might actually be happening.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post16162799


----------



## StinDaWg

This is not going to end well for Time Warner.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/04/10...s-says-150-fo/ 



> Quote:
> Time Warner Cable lays out broadband capping plans, says $150 for "unlimited" use
> 
> 
> by Joshua Topolsky, posted Apr 10th 2009 at 10:27AM
> 
> In a move seemingly designed to further our frustrations with broadband providers, Time Warner Cable has soft-announced an "unlimited" package once its new data caps go into place... for an affordable $150 monthly charge. Responding to criticism over the company's plans to start capping usage and charging for overages, Landel Hobbs clarified the provider's stance, letting users know that the capping would be limited to a $75 ceiling, thus (when paired with its top tier plan) would provide "virtually unlimited" usage. Virtually unlimited. Here's a rundown of what the COO proposes:
> 
> 
> * A limited package for "light users" at 1GB / monthly, 768KB down / 128KB up, with overage charges of $2 / GB / month.
> 
> * Road Runner Lite, Basic, Standard, and Turbo packages at 10GB / 20GB / 40GB / and 60GB caps, respectively, and overage charges at $1 / GB / month.
> 
> * A big daddy, 100GB Turbo package at $75 / month with overage fees of $1 / GB, which, when coupled with that magic threshold of $75 in charges, becomes the "unlimited" plan.
> 
> 
> 
> We only have two questions, guys. First, how will you let end users know they're hitting caps? Right now there's no centralized solution for monitoring bandwidth. Even cell phones show minutes used, so will you give us the infrastructure for broadband monitoring? Secondly -- instead of giving users a "virtually" unlimited package, why not just sell an unlimited package at $150 a month? The impression we get is that you want to leave the door open for aggressive users, and that your capping of capping charges might be a moving target in the right situation.


----------



## Falcon_77

Is this how cable companies will "fight back" against people that download video content for free vs. paying for cable TV service?


As long as OTA remains available, it will be difficult to put a cap on that.


The cable industry is protected from Federal regulation until 70% of all viewers subscribe to cable TV? Considering the regulations on broadcasters for roughly 15% of viewers (OTA), this doesn't make any sense to me. Satellite seems to be doing cable TV a favor in this regard, by taking away enough subscribers to make sure the 70% figure is never reached.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16239518
> 
> 
> I unplugged the modem for about a minute, retested and got 6.74Mb/s. I'm in northeast Raleigh near Triangle Town Center. Hope this speed increase will work it's way to my side of town.



Same thing here in Holly Springs; no increase this way quite yet.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16244069
> 
> 
> I posted about the drastic speed increase I was seeing 2 weeks ago. Seems like it might actually be happening.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post16162799




Hmm, interesting. Just checked mine again this morning, and am seeing similar results. (Was only seeing ~10Mb a few days ago.) Perhaps they are rolling out the changes gradually.


----------



## jimholcomb

With Windows Vista I get 10Mbps using Firefox, about 4.5Mbps with IE8 and Chrome.


----------



## LazyTom

with the increasing number of HD-cable neutral(web-based) alternatives, and the very real threat of bandwidth caps by TWC, perhaps it is time to talk of ISP alternatives to TWC in the RTP area.


can we start getting some good suggestions for alternative ISPs before we are forced to act?


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazyTom* /forum/post/16250231
> 
> 
> with the increasing number of HD-cable neutral(web-based) alternatives, and the very real threat of bandwidth caps by TWC, perhaps it is time to talk of ISP alternatives to TWC in the RTP area.
> 
> 
> can we start getting some good suggestions for alternative ISPs before we are forced to act?



Here's a couple I'm aware of:
 Earthlink - They share Time Warner's lines in the RTP area, but no word on if they will implement bandwidth caps here.
 AT&T DSL 
 AT&T U-Verse - For those of us lucky enough to have service in their area already. They are rolling out within the Triangle, starting in Cary.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazyTom* /forum/post/16250231
> 
> 
> with the increasing number of HD-cable neutral(web-based) alternatives, and the very real threat of bandwidth caps by TWC, perhaps it is time to talk of ISP alternatives to TWC in the RTP area.
> 
> 
> can we start getting some good suggestions for alternative ISPs before we are forced to act?



That would be a good idea. But not here. This is the HDTV thread and we've already derailed it long enough with ISP talk.

http://www.dslreports.com/ is the place to be looking at.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16251665
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea. But not here. This is the HDTV thread and we've already derailed it long enough with ISP talk.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/ is the place to be looking at.



I receive my HD-VOD from Directv via Earthlink\\RR internet service. I would not have known to reboot my modem if not for this thread (although I didn't get a speed boost yet). I also think Hulu, Netflix Streaming in HD and any other way for those of us in the Raleigh area to receive HD is on topic. With many trying to go exclusively OTA and supplement their TV content via other sources, we would be doing ourselves a disservice not to allow a broader discription for HD in the Raleigh area.

I agree I don't want this thread to turn into an all things ISP (troubleshooting, etc). I do think we can't ignore what TWC knows and that is the Internet is the future conduit to the majority of HD in the future and that includes the Raleigh area.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16252177
> 
> 
> I agree I don't want this thread to turn into an all things ISP (troubleshooting, etc). I do think we can't ignore what TWC knows and that is the Internet is the future conduit to the majority of HD in the future and that includes the Raleigh area.



And there is already a place to discuss that on AVS. It's a national topic.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=184 


We shouldn't let this thread become post after post of ISP speeds.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/16250341
> 
> 
> Here's a couple I'm aware of:
> Earthlink - They share Time Warner's lines in the RTP area, but no word on if they will implement bandwidth caps here.
> AT&T DSL
> AT&T U-Verse - For those of us lucky enough to have service in their area already. They are rolling out within the Triangle, starting in Cary.



I looked at that, and Earthlink is actually cheaper than Road Runner even though it's the same thing.


Earthlink $30 for 6 months intro/$42 after

Road Runner $50


Although for some reason Road Runner Turbo is $60 and $73 on Earthlink.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16254240
> 
> 
> And there is already a place to discuss that on AVS. It's a national topic.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=184
> 
> 
> We shouldn't let this thread become post after post of ISP speeds.



I don't see what the big deal is. Keeping up to date on U-Verse availability and potential Time Warner caps will help us all. Considering the amount of tv I watch online this basically qualifies me as "Raleigh - HDTV" as it affects how I will get my content.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/16254313
> 
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is. Keeping up to date on U-Verse availability and potential Time Warner caps will help us all. Considering the amount of tv I watch online this basically qualifies me as "Raleigh - HDTV" as it affects how I will get my content.



I agree. This threads sits idle for days. It's nice to see some activity for a change, and I think these discussions are relevant to Raleigh HD.


----------



## thess

I'm in favor of letting the broadband stuff play out here for now--this thread is fairly slow and I've never had much luck with regional info on DSLReports (except for a bunch of fake reports about FIOS coming, sigh). With these services increasingly being bundled this is going to continue to come up anyway, even without TWC's current meddling with speeds and caps.


On that note: I've recently had to switch to Verizon DSL because of my eff'd up TWC node, and it was painless (on the alternate-choices topic), and also a friend just sent me this: (I don't immed. have source link)



> Quote:
> Time Warner's recently announced plan to expand their broadband transfer caps to new markets drew heavy criticism, which prompted their attempt to smooth things over with a ridiculously expensive "unlimited" plan. That wasn't enough for New York Representative Eric Massa, who now says he will draft legislation to "curb tiers, particularly in areas where a broadband provider owns a monopoly on service." Massa said, "Time Warner believes they can do this in Rochester, NY; Greensboro, NC; and Austin and San Antonio, Texas, and it's almost certainly just a matter of time before they attempt to overcharge all of their customers," adding, "I believe safeguards must be put in place when a business has a monopoly on a specific region."


----------



## drewwho

Has WRAZ changed anything about their transmission recently?


I had lots of short breakups on last night's recordings House and 24 using my "good" tuner, while recordings done from WRAL at the same time using my "bad" (much older, much worse at multipath rejection) were perfect. I'm in Cary, near Evans & Maynard, 17.8 miles from the towers. Of course, the trees are now getting leaves, and I'm worried that one of them is now interfering with WRAZ. But I'd think I'd also have problems with WRAL, since they use the same tower.


One other thought that I had was that with last night's cloud cover, there might have been some "dx-ing" going on. What's the closest UHF station that broadcasts on 49?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Lee L

I guess I found out why WRAL might be compressing the signal little more than they used to. THey annonced this venture with CAT buses this morning. http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/4948031/ 


According the article, the new ATSC Mobile standard allows broadcasters to allocate some of their bandwidth for mobile services. I don't know if that is an entirely seperate cubchannel or just extra data to allow the mobile receiver to ensure good reception of the actual signal being broadcast seperately.


I appreciate all that WRAL has done for DTV, but I can;t say I like the fact that they are potentially diluting their HDTV broadcasts for this.


I also am still sick and tired of the stupid logo insertion glitch. It is about time they fixed it. Somehow "crappy" stations like WTVD have it figured out, why can't WRAL get it right? I am beyond caring whether this is a CBS national thing or WRAL, I just want to be able to hear the dialog of the show I am watching. Now, I get to miss 5 seconds every time WRAL puts their logo up.


----------



## Trip in VA

That story makes it sound like they're transmitting it already. I'm unfortunately stuck at school, so I can't turn the antenna at home even though I can remote control my computer, but if the signal gets strong enough to decode off the side of the antenna, I'll attempt to analyze it and see if they've knocked the bandwidth down. With them on that side-mounted antenna, it'll be pretty difficult, but I'll definitely try.


Unless, of course, there is someone in the area who could run TSReader on it. Requires OTA, 32-bit Windows XP or Vista, and a compatible tuner card...


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16262767
> 
> 
> That story makes it sound like they're transmitting it already.



I *know* they've knocked the WRAL-HD bandwidth down by about 10% simply by looking at the file size on my recordings. WRAL-HD recordings used to require around 6.8GB/hr, and now use 6.1GB/hr. The change was made sometime in the last week or so. I posted about it last week.


What do we know about the mobile ATSC? Does it at least use MP4 so as to save bandwidth?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Yes. Each ATSC-M/H "stream" (I guess is the best word) is 0.917 Mbps, but one stream does not necessarily correspond to one video feed. More than one stream can be used for a single video feed in order to bump up error correction.


It runs MPEG-4 at a low resolution that would be used on mobile devices. I forget what resolution it is exactly at the moment.


I've seen exactly one other station test it, and they had 4 ATSC-M/H streams up. It was this ION station in San Francisco:

http://www.rabbitears.info/screencap.../22644-0_0.htm 


All the way at the bottom, note the 0x1eee stream, which TSReader didn't understand. That's the ATSC-M/H part. Divide by 4 and you'll see it comes out to almost exactly the bitrate I specified above.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16262866
> 
> 
> 
> It runs MPEG-4 at a low resolution that would be used on mobile devices. I forget what resolution it is exactly at the moment.



Here's a link sent in a PM to me by a new member (bhawley) who cannot post links yet:
http://www.openmobilevideo.com/about...mobile-dtv-101 


It is a shame stations cannot broadcast their HD in H.264. It would free up so much bandwidth for things like this.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Personally, I want a cell phone that will do Mobile DTV but I don't think there'll be one available before my contract comes up next month.


Not that I'm a fan of pulling bandwidth away from the HD, but if the stations are going to do it anyway, I might as well be able to test it out in the middle of nowhere.










- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16262866
> 
> 
> All the way at the bottom, note the 0x1eee stream, which TSReader didn't understand. That's the ATSC-M/H part. Divide by 4 and you'll see it comes out to almost exactly the bitrate I specified above.



Not as nice as your tool, but Linux' dvbtraffic shows the following for WRAL. The 0x1eee stream has slightly less b/w than in your example.


Drew


-PID--FREQ-----BANDWIDTH-BANDWIDTH-

0000 10 p/s 1 kb/s 16 kbit

0030 2 p/s 0 kb/s 4 kbit

0031 8620 p/s 1582 kb/s 12965 kbit

0034 261 p/s 47 kb/s 393 kbit

0040 2 p/s 0 kb/s 4 kbit

0041 1392 p/s 255 kb/s 2093 kbit

0044 131 p/s 24 kb/s 197 kbit

0110 30 p/s 5 kb/s 46 kbit

0111 16 p/s 2 kb/s 25 kbit

0112 0 p/s 0 kb/s 1 kbit

1e00 12 p/s 2 kb/s 19 kbit

1e01 19 p/s 3 kb/s 29 kbit

1e02 18 p/s 3 kb/s 28 kbit

1e03 21 p/s 3 kb/s 32 kbit

1eee 1865 p/s 342 kb/s 2805 kbit

1f00 1 p/s 0 kb/s 2 kbit

1f01 1 p/s 0 kb/s 2 kbit

1f02 0 p/s 0 kb/s 1 kbit

1f03 0 p/s 0 kb/s 1 kbit

1ffb 11 p/s 2 kb/s 17 kbit

1fff 473 p/s 86 kb/s 711 kbit

2000 12901 p/s 2368 kb/s 19403 kbit


----------



## Trip in VA

They're using three streams instead of four, apparently. 2805/3 = 935. 935/1024 = .913 which is roughly .917 Mbps. Close enough.


Any chance you could capture 60 seconds worth of raw transport stream on it? I know the TSReader guy wants it so he can implement support for it. If you can capture it and get it to me, I can get it to him.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho

For what its worth, I managed to capture a little bit of the 0x1eee stream. None of my players know what to do with it..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16263096
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I managed to capture a little bit of the 0x1eee stream. None of my players know what to do with it..
> 
> 
> Drew



That's because it's got a bunch of error correction in it. It's something that's going to have to be implemented once people start reading the standards and have sample implementations like this one to go by.


I know the TSReader guy wants to implement it. I was able to send him the 3 seconds of KKPX-DT that I was sent by dr1394 in the San Francisco area, but he wanted a full minute of it.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16263088
> 
> 
> They're using three streams instead of four, apparently. 2805/3 = 935. 935/1024 = .913 which is roughly .917 Mbps. Close enough.



Let's hope they keep it at 3 streams. If not, I just got a new tuner card I'm still playing with before installing in my "real" media PC which seems to be able to get WFMY reliably off the *back* of a CM4228 I have pointed at the Raleigh towers. I've been too lazy to try it on the antenna I have which is actually pointed more-or-less towards the WFMY tower.


As to the cap, its uploading. I'll send you a PM with a URL.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Alright, thanks.


Yeah, I should think they won't be increasing it. I'd be curious to know how they have it broken up though. I wonder if they're simulcasting the current 5-1 and 5-2 across the three streams, or if there's separate programming.


Think I should send an e-mail?


- Trip


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16263284
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I should think they won't be increasing it. I'd be curious to know how they have it broken up though. I wonder if they're simulcasting the current 5-1 and 5-2 across the three streams, or if there's separate programming.
> 
> 
> Think I should send an e-mail?
> 
> 
> - Trip



I think that we all should write/call WRAL with our concerns. They have gone from being the best channel in the area to the worst. I would suspect that their management doesn't have a clue as to how their "techies" are handling things and the adverse affects of trying to squeeze every drop out of their bandwidth. Really, all of those subchannels they have are crappy and a waste of bandwidth anyway, in my opinion. Does anyone really go to their 24 hour recycled weather information channel?


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16263571
> 
> 
> Does anyone really go to their 24 hour recycled weather information channel?



50-3? They just killed that in favor of This TV.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16263571
> 
> 
> I think that we all should write/call WRAL with our concerns. They have gone from being the best channel in the area to the worst. I would suspect that their management doesn't have a clue as to how their "techies" are handling things and the adverse affects of trying to squeeze every drop out of their bandwidth. Really, all of those subchannels they have are crappy and a waste of bandwidth anyway, in my opinion. Does anyone really go to their 24 hour recycled weather information channel?



WRAL used to have 5-1 at about 15Mb/s and 5-2 at about 4Mb/s. Now they have 5-1 at about 13.5Mb/s and 5-2 at about 2.5Mb/s and the mobile stuff nobody cares about at 2.8Mb/s


I personally think they should either drop 5-2 entirely, or at least throttle it down to 0.5Mb/s at most during prime-time and during sports. 5-2 *does* have some unique local content (Focal Point, etc) so I can see the value of keeping it around. but replaying their news in a loop, and simulcasting the WRAZ 10pm news during prime time is just a stupid waste of bandwidth.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

 http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/4948031/


----------



## ziltink

Is there a problem with the time on WRAL and WRAZ? I noticed WRAL times for OTA are off by almost 1 hour compared to others and WRAZ is almost 5 - 6 minutes earlier than other channels. Anyone seeing this? I'm seeing this on my RCA DTA800B1 and Channel Master CM-7000.


Thanks!


----------



## foxeng

*DTV Notes*
*Raleigh To Be First Real-World Mobile DTV Market*
*WRAL will broadcast to buses this summer*

By Glen Dickson, *Broadcasting & Cable* - 4/14/2009 2:30:51 PM MT


CBS affiliate and Capitol Broadcasting station WRAL announced that it will launch mobile digital television (DTV) broadcasts to everyday consumers this summer, making Raleigh, N.C. the first U.S. market to commercially deploy mobile DTV.


The station is working with technology vendors LG Electronics and Harris to create a system that will use WRAL's digital spectrum to deliver both linear programming and interactive data to Capital Area Transit (CAT) buses serving passengers throughout the capital city. Beginning this summer, CAT bus passengers will be able to watch WRAL's local, syndicated and network programming throughout the day. In addition to WRAL programming, CAT passengers will also get city-oriented news briefs, real-time weather and other information on digital screens strategically placed inside buses.


The Open Mobile Video Coalition, which represents over 800 stations interested in providing mobile DTV services, *announced at the CES show last January* that stations in 22 markets would begin mobile DTV broadcasts this year using a new ATSC candidate standard based on the "MPH" technology developed by LG and Harris. That WRAL would be the first OMVC member station to declare its plans is not surprising, as the station has long prided itself on being a technology vanguard: it launched the first commercial HDTV broadcasts in the U.S. back in July 1996, and began doing field tests of *mobile DTV last summer*.


"Mobile DTV broadcasting is a major part of our future and we are excited to partner with the City of Raleigh as we enter a new era of technology," said James F. Goodmon, President and CEO of Capitol Broadcasting Company, Inc, in a statement. "Mobile DTV enables WRAL to better serve the public by extending our reach with free over-the-air programming and information to people on the go."


LG is providing mobile DTV receivers, flat screen monitors and project development and support, while Harris is supplying its complete "MPH platform for ATSC Mobile DTV", InfoCaster digital signage systems and development and support services. Microspace Communications Corporation will provide wireless networking and digital signage system management, while Digital Recorders, Inc (DRI) will provide integration of the communications systems on the CAT buses.


The first mobile DTV-capable bus in Raleigh is expected to be fully operational this summer, and additional buses will be equipped and rolled out over the next twelve months.


"We are proud to be the pilot to offer mobile digital television to the riders of the Downtown Circulator," said Raleigh Mayor Charles Meeker in a statement. "We salute WRAL for being pioneers in mobile digital television as they were in high definition television. We look forward to the day when all of Raleigh's CAT buses will offer this means of information and relaxation."


Mobile DTV should be a hot topic at the NAB show in Las Vegas next week, where the OMVC is expected to provide further details on its launch plans and various vendors will be demonstrating products using the new ATSC mobile DTV candidate standard. NAB is also hosting a Mobile Entertainment Summit, featuring representatives from networks, handset manufacturers and carriers, on the Wednesday of the show.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...DTV_Market.php


----------



## Lee L

Yada, yada, yada.



WRAL let me know when you fix your setup so my sound does not drop out.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16270698
> 
> 
> Yada, yada, yada.
> 
> 
> 
> WRAL let me know when you fix your setup so my sound does not drop out.



I agree. I guess this is nice if you ride the bus, but I think WRAL should focus on the crap that have been putting out lately.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16271217
> 
> 
> I agree. I guess this is nice if you ride the bus, but I think WRAL should focus on the crap that have been putting out lately.



Could someone explain what's happening with the audio? I just use either my TV speakers or my old (very plain) 2-channel stereo receiver. I thought it was a problem switching from DTS to dolby digital or something like that, so I was surprised it affects just plain old stereo output...is there a different dynamic range between those 2 and that's why the volume appears to change so much?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16271559
> 
> 
> Could someone explain what's happening with the audio? I just use either my TV speakers or my old (very plain) 2-channel stereo receiver. I thought it was a problem switching from DTS to dolby digital or something like that, so I was surprised it affects just plain old stereo output...is there a different dynamic range between those 2 and that's why the volume appears to change so much?



They are switching between DD5.1 and DD2.0 and back when they cut in the station ID. An AVR takes time to make the switch and audio drops out during the switch. My receiver switches fast and its still annoying. I cant imagine how bad it would be with other receivers which can take a couple seconds to make the switch. Sometimes, the switch will be accompanied by a video pixelation.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16272103
> 
> 
> They are switching between DD5.1 and DD2.0 and back when they cut in the station ID. An AVR takes time to make the switch and audio drops out during the switch. My receiver switches fast and its still annoying. I cant imagine how bad it would be with other receivers which can take a couple seconds to make the switch. Sometimes, the switch will be accompanied by a video pixelation.



My AVR switches fairly fast but still takes enough time for me to miss a few words. This is annoying as hell. My question is, why do they do it? The other stations don't seem to have this problem. What's up with WRAL?


----------



## bhawley

Anyone having problems with WUNC digital? I have completly lost 4.1-3.

Are they on low power or perhaps I have springtime problems? I am in the Auburn area, of course 5-11-17-50 are fine.


----------



## tarheelone

This is from the Charlotte Channel Change page which means we likely will see it here as well.

*May 28, 2009: HD Net will be moved from the HD Tier to the Free HD service which requires Digital Cable service with an HD Converter and an HDTV. Smithsonian HD will be added.*


----------



## dgmayor

Unbelieveable...FSCarolina can't be bothered to broadcast the damn playoffs in HD? Absolutely unacceptable. I mean the 8 or 10 games they showed in HD this season was already pathetic, but the playoffs? come on.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16274777
> 
> 
> Unbelieveable...FSCarolina can't be bothered to broadcast the damn playoffs in HD? Absolutely unacceptable. I mean the 8 or 10 games they showed in HD this season was already pathetic, but the playoffs? come on.




This ticked me off last night two. Seriously, no HD for the Canes playoffs? What's the point then? I loved not seeing the puck at all as it went under Ward's legs for one of the goals...


----------



## dgmayor

Time Warner has canceled plans for consumption-based billing! I guess the court of public opinion wins one!

http://a.longreply.com/120178 

_Time Warner Cable Chief Executive Officer Glenn Britt said, “It is clear from the public response over the last two weeks that there is a great deal of misunderstanding about our plans to roll out additional tests on consumption based billing. As a result, we will not proceed with implementation of additional tests until further consultation with our customers and other interested parties, ensuring that community needs are being met. While we continue to believe that consumption based billing may be the best pricing plan for consumers, we want to do everything we can to inform our customers of our plans and have the benefit of their views as part of our testing process.”
_


I love how they blame it on us ignorant customers


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16279168
> 
> 
> This ticked me off last night two. Seriously, no HD for the Canes playoffs? What's the point then? I loved not seeing the puck at all as it went under Ward's legs for one of the goals...



It's not like the channel was busy either. The Devils crowd got to see it in HD. What a crock.


----------



## HDMe2

Someone forgot to flip the HD switch at WLFL. Smallville is a repeat, but I wanted to check it out with my new TV and surprise no HD tonight










On a not-so-related note... I don't seem to be able to get any signal on WUNC OTA tonight. I can't even get a weak signal... which leads me to ask the inevitable, anyone watching channel 4 OTA digital tonight?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16282951
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be able to get any signal on WUNC OTA tonight. I can't even get a weak signal... which leads me to ask the inevitable, anyone watching channel 4 OTA digital tonight?



I wasn't watching it, but I just checked now around 8:58pm and I am picking up 4 OTA just fine. North Carolina Weekend just started at 9pm.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16279168
> 
> 
> This ticked me off last night two. Seriously, no HD for the Canes playoffs? What's the point then? I loved not seeing the puck at all as it went under Ward's legs for one of the goals...



Looks like none of the games are currently scheduled be shown in HD but they are trying to get one or two of them in HD...



http://blogs.newsobserver.com/sports...-hd-issue-dish


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16282951
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be able to get any signal on WUNC OTA tonight. I can't even get a weak signal... which leads me to ask the inevitable, anyone watching channel 4 OTA digital tonight?



A recording of "Our State" made from 8pm -> 8:30pm last night seems fine (modulo WUNC-TV's generally awful HD quality).


Drew


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/16281679
> 
> 
> It's not like the channel was busy either. The Devils crowd got to see it in HD. What a crock.




From the News and Observer:

*Just a quick note to pass along from the Hurricanes' P.R. staff. Game Three and Game Six of the Canes-Devils playoff series, if the series goes to six games, will be shown in HD by Fox Sports Carolinas.


Game Three and Game Six are set for the RBC Center.*


----------



## HDMe2

Still out for me today... so either they have been doing some pre-cutover work that changed things, or something new is in between me and the tower that wasn't before, or I've really goofed up my antenna setup.


----------



## ENDContra

^Thats good news...although, no Game 4 in HD? Thats basically the same as doing the quarterfinals of the ACC tournament in HD, but broadcasting the semifinals in SD only. The equipments in place, use it!







I cant imagine they are switching out trucks between games.


----------



## bhawley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16287153
> 
> 
> Still out for me today... so either they have been doing some pre-cutover work that changed things, or something new is in between me and the tower that wasn't before, or I've really goofed up my antenna setup.



I am also seeing the same problem. I called on Monday and left a message with

engineering, still waiting for a reply. I am in Auburn near the tower farm, where are you?


----------



## HDMe2

I'm in North Raleigh.


Interestingly, I discovered today that I can watch channel 4 OTA through my HDTV tuner, but not through my Dish receiver. So now I'm stumped. I suppose it could be a receiver issue, but the timing of it is rather curious.


----------



## nitdawg

I recently dropped down my TWC to the basic package, and only to get local QAM channels while I await my antenna and OTA setup. I do have TWC internet service and I've heard conflicting things, but if I only have internet (hence, cancel my basic cable) will I still get the local QAM channels?


Thanks!

NitDawg


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16298144
> 
> 
> I do have TWC internet service and I've heard conflicting things, but if I only have internet (hence, cancel my basic cable) will I still get the local QAM channels?



You will unless a TWC technician drives out there and installs a trap at the junction box.


----------



## bhawley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16295771
> 
> 
> I'm in North Raleigh.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I discovered today that I can watch channel 4 OTA through my HDTV tuner, but not through my Dish receiver. So now I'm stumped. I suppose it could be a receiver issue, but the timing of it is rather curious.



I am also using a Dish 722, I will try a standalone tuner.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16282951
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to flip the HD switch at WLFL. Smallville is a repeat, but I wanted to check it out with my new TV and surprise no HD tonight



I recorded Reaper on Tuesday, watched it tonight and that was SD too.


According to TitanTV the WLFL HD signal is now on 22.2. If so that's a problem for TWC users since they only carry 22.1 and have that as their HD channel. I can't get a signal on 22.2 over TWC basic either.

http://titantvguide.titantv.com/apg/...x?siteid=51727 


I don't watch enough CW during the week to notice if any shows have been in HD since the previous week.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16301159
> 
> 
> I recorded Reaper on Tuesday, watched it tonight and that was SD too.
> 
> 
> According to TitanTV the WLFL HD signal is now on 22.2. If so that's a problem for TWC users since they only carry 22.1 and have that as their HD channel. I can't get a signal on 22.2 over TWC basic either.
> 
> http://titantvguide.titantv.com/apg/...x?siteid=51727
> 
> 
> I don't watch enough CW during the week to notice if any shows have been in HD since the previous week.



I recorded Reaper Tuesday night via TWC and it was in HD.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16301167
> 
> 
> I recorded Reaper Tuesday night via TWC and it was in HD.



Now that's weird. I have it set to series record on WLFL HD channel 222 and I got SD. Does your box pull in 22.1 as that channel on TWC or 22.2?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16301194
> 
> 
> Now that's weird. I have it set to series record on WLFL HD channel 222 and I got SD. Does your box pull in 22.1 as that channel on TWC or 22.2?



I also have the series recording on 222. The box says it's pulling 22.1 but who knows if that's what it is really pulling. I will try to flip over on Monday night to see if anything is in HD.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16301159
> 
> 
> According to TitanTV the WLFL HD signal is now on 22.2. If so that's a problem for TWC users since they only carry 22.1 and have that as their HD channel. I can't get a signal on 22.2 over TWC basic either.



TitanTV must be incorrect as I just checked and WLFL HD is on 22.1 OTA.


----------



## Nullman

Does anyone else have issues with TWC HD channels listing "[Channel Name] is currently unavailable Please try again later" while using their HD DVR? I see it often and now often enough that it is bothering me because I can't tune to the show I want to watch.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nullman* /forum/post/16302969
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with TWC HD channels listing "[Channel Name] is currently unavailable Please try again later" while using their HD DVR? I see it often and now often enough that it is bothering me because I can't tune to the show I want to watch.




yes and its quite annoying...










and its not confined to the DVR but also non-DVD set top boxes...


----------



## ray_hooker

I would love input from this forum. I sent this same question to the engineer at WRAL. I live near Southpoint. I dropped cable and got a Terk HDTVa. Now I have 18 local digital channels including 6 HD channels. For the most part, reception is wonderful. I would like to install an outside antenna and connect it to my existing cabling so that I can also use my upstairs TV.


I actually got a Winegard Omnidirectional Indoor/ Outdoor HDTV antenna and hooked it to the cable junction. When I connected it to the existing splitter, I got no signal. I finally connected it directly to the cable going to my downstairs TV. I got a signal but not nearly as good at the Terk which is point SW towards large picture windows. Note that I had not mounted it on the roof yet but had it slightly elevated on a ladder.

- Will mounting it on the roof boost the signal enough to provide a better signal than the Terk even if a splitter is used?

- Can I just install it on my roof over the eaves or do I need to elevate it higher on a pole?.. How high?

- Any recs on the need for a preamp?


Ray


P.S. - I do have trees in the backyard but it has not bothered the Terk.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16303319
> 
> 
> I would love input from this forum. I sent this same question to the engineer at WRAL. I live near Southpoint. I dropped cable and got a Terk HDTVa. Now I have 18 local digital channels including 6 HD channels. For the most part, reception is wonderful. I would like to install an outside antenna and connect it to my existing cabling so that I can also use my upstairs TV.
> 
> 
> I actually got a Winegard Omnidirectional Indoor/ Outdoor HDTV antenna and hooked it to the cable junction. When I connected it to the existing splitter, I got no signal. I finally connected it directly to the cable going to my downstairs TV. I got a signal but not nearly as good at the Terk which is point SW towards large picture windows. Note that I had not mounted it on the roof yet but had it slightly elevated on a ladder.
> 
> - Will mounting it on the roof boost the signal enough to provide a better signal than the Terk even if a splitter is used?
> 
> - Can I just install it on my roof over the eaves or do I need to elevate it higher on a pole?.. How high?
> 
> - Any recs on the need for a preamp?
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> P.S. - I do have trees in the backyard but it has not bothered the Terk.



You need to realize where the stations are transmitting from -


MOST of the Raleigh stations (5,11,17,22,28,50) are out at the antenna farm just east of Garner. PBS for you will come from Chapel Hill. If you want an Ion station, probably south-southwest of you. You'll probably have better luck using a directional antenna aimed towards Garner and one towards Chapel Hill - maybe even the same one can do both jobs without a rotator. Digital and those "flying saucer" type antennas don't usually mix too well.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nullman* /forum/post/16302969
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with TWC HD channels listing "[Channel Name] is currently unavailable Please try again later" while using their HD DVR? I see it often and now often enough that it is bothering me because I can't tune to the show I want to watch.



Yup, get that all the time.


Anyone here have Road Runner only and pick up the QAM channels for free?


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nullman* /forum/post/16302969
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have issues with TWC HD channels listing "[Channel Name] is currently unavailable Please try again later" while using their HD DVR? I see it often and now often enough that it is bothering me because I can't tune to the show I want to watch.



Yes. Most of the time, I can change the channel and then come back and the signal is there..sometimes not. This is very annoying to me also.


----------



## ray_hooker

Thanks I was aware that most of the channels are Southwest towards Raleigh. Actually with the Terk, I have no trouble picking up WUNC in Chapel Hill. It sounds like you are just recommending against a saucer style. The question is whether a more directional antenna pointed towards Raleigh would pickup in the Chapel Hill direction


Anyone the Durham/ Raleigh area have any concrete experience? Someone in Morrisville or perhaps Cary would probably face a similar dilemma.


Ray


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16303661
> 
> 
> The question is whether a more directional antenna pointed towards Raleigh would pickup in the Chapel Hill direction
> 
> 
> Anyone the Durham/ Raleigh area have any concrete experience? Someone in Morrisville or perhaps Cary would probably face a similar dilemma.
> 
> 
> Ray



I'm in Apex and I have a Channel Master 4221 directional antenna to pick up the stations out of Garner and it does not get WUNC from Chapel Hill. The wire mesh on the 4221 is there specifically to block signals from the back side. (See here for a picture of how a this directional antenna focuses its reception.) I have a second antenna pointed at Chapel Hill just for WUNC, and combine the two signals to feed the receivers in my house. Also, both antennas are mounted on a pole inside my attic.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16303661
> 
> 
> Thanks I was aware that most of the channels are Southwest towards Raleigh. Actually with the Terk, I have no trouble picking up WUNC in Chapel Hill. It sounds like you are just recommending against a saucer style. The question is whether a more directional antenna pointed towards Raleigh would pickup in the Chapel Hill direction
> 
> 
> Anyone the Durham/ Raleigh area have any concrete experience? Someone in Morrisville or perhaps Cary would probably face a similar dilemma.
> 
> 
> Ray



I live in Morrisville (Addison Park). This weekend I installed the channel master 4228 (from WRAL) in my attic. I have it facing due East and I get good signals from the Garner Farm as well as the WUNC channels.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16301159
> 
> 
> According to TitanTV the WLFL HD signal is now on 22.2. If so that's a problem for TWC users since they only carry 22.1 and have that as their HD channel. I can't get a signal on 22.2 over TWC basic either.



Unless something has changed in the last couple of days, there is no 22.2 OTA channel so TitanTV can't be right about that. There is only 22.1 OTA.


Could be Time Warner gets a different feed than the OTA one and it could be working HD when OTA is not... but that doesn't explain what happened OTA, just that it happened


----------



## ray_hooker

Thanks for the info. I wonder if it might be a little easier for me. Chapel Hill is west and slightly South of me and the other stations SE of me (I mispoke.. I point my Terk slightly SE). In Apex I believe you are more split.


Did you consider one antenna with a rotator?.. I guess the disadvantage there is that you limit your concurrent viewing (meaning one person watching WUNC and the other watching WRAL..).


Ray


----------



## ray_hooker

That is very encouraging. Certainly our position is very similar. I get 18 feeds (12 digital and 6 HD) with my inside antenna. Do you get something similar with the 4228 in the attic?... also do you route this to one room or use a splitter for two?


Ray


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16304593
> 
> 
> That is very encouraging. Certainly our position is very similar. I get 18 feeds (12 digital and 6 HD) with my inside antenna. Do you get something similar with the 4228 in the attic?... also do you route this to one room or use a splitter for two?
> 
> 
> Ray



I've kept the following channels OTA:

4 (.1, .2, .3)

5 (.1, .2)

11 (.1, .2, .3)

17 (.1, .2, .3)

22.1

28.1

50 (.1, .2, .3)


So that's 7 'HD' channels (all the .1 channels @ 720p or 1080i) and an additional 9 digital subchannels that I kept on the tuner.


I have an amp up in the attic http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...566065-4627208 and currently have it split once...one feed going to my HTPC and the other to a TV.


----------



## ray_hooker

Thanks for the channel list. That is a great reference on the amplifier. By the way, I noticed you did not list 40 .1, .2.. I assume that is because it is in Spanish?


Also how good is your picture on the channels? I find WUNC amazing, WRAL and WTVD to be very good. The others are generally good but 50 was giving funny sort periodic free frame.. jerkiness yesterday when I was testing the other antenna.


Also I assume you ran your own RJ6 cable from the attic? I was planning on using the existing RJ6 now unused from when I had cable service... I own my own home. I don't have any meters to test their quality but TWC had been out to check them in the past, so I assume they are good quality.


Ray


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16305451
> 
> 
> Thanks for the channel list. That is a great reference on the amplifier.



This is a new realm to me but the way I understand amp needs basically falls into 2 realms. Please chime in if this is not correct...
Preamps help boost the signal reception that your antenna is receiving and piping in to your house. If you have line-of-sight problems, distance, sub-optimal directionality, preamps can help with the caveat being you can boost the signal too much (e.g. if you live


----------



## Nullman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16303602
> 
> 
> Yes. Most of the time, I can change the channel and then come back and the signal is there..sometimes not. This is very annoying to me also.



Thanks to those that responded with similar problems. I hoped it wasn't just me. I'll call them tomorrow. I could not tune to Discovery HD today for quite a long while. Pressing A to retry never helped, but flipping through channels did eventually tune the channel in.


----------



## ray_hooker

Thanks for the great summary. Yes actually the signal was fine but weak coming through the cable. I will wait for the specific recs from the guy at WRAL, but it does sound like I need a drop amp as my splitter. Looks like the one your suggested gets great reviews. I assume it needs a power supply (DC), so I need to figure out a way to get power to that outside box... and shield it from the weather at little better as the box is not necessarily water tight.


Ray


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16304492
> 
> 
> Unless something has changed in the last couple of days, there is no 22.2 OTA channel so TitanTV can't be right about that. There is only 22.1 OTA.
> 
> 
> Could be Time Warner gets a different feed than the OTA one and it could be working HD when OTA is not... but that doesn't explain what happened OTA, just that it happened



Whatever weirdness occurred last week I flipped over and saw One Tree Hill in HD as usual.


The WLFL site is terrible and the only information I could find relating to their broadcast was the TitanTV listing which they link to. So what is 22.2?


----------



## Trip in VA

Once upon a time, WLFL had an SD sub and an HD sub, both carrying the same programming. Then they realized the SD sub was redundant and killed it.


- Trip


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16307531
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great summary. Yes actually the signal was fine but weak coming through the cable. I will wait for the specific recs from the guy at WRAL, but it does sound like I need a drop amp as my splitter. Looks like the one your suggested gets great reviews. I assume it needs a power supply (DC), so I need to figure out a way to get power to that outside box... and shield it from the weather at little better as the box is not necessarily water tight.
> 
> 
> Ray



It comes with a power inserter that allows you to get power to the splitter wherever you can plug in at (I think the one from amazon includes this, part#MPI-1G)...so if you don't have a power outlet in your attic, you can still put the drop amp up there and then downstairs where you have power, you stick the power inserter there. If you have a light socket in the attic, you can also get a screw-in that gives you a power outlet as well.


Its ceramic, so I think it should do well outside, just put terminal caps on the outputs not used.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16305451
> 
> 
> Also how good is your picture on the channels? I find WUNC amazing, WRAL and WTVD to be very good. The others are generally good but 50 was giving funny sort periodic free frame.. jerkiness yesterday when I was testing the other antenna.



Are you talking about the picture quality, or the signal strength? With digital TV, they are two very different things. In my location, all the locals come in well, with the exception of WRAZ on my older tuners. However, IMHO, the WUNC-HD picture quality is by far the worst. Whenever there is any motion at all, the picture quality degrades horribly. It is like NBC-17 was 5 years ago. They have as much or more bandwidth as the other channels I get which don't have this problem. I guess it must be something about their encoder settings.


In addition to antenna selection and positioning, your reception will be a function of your tuner quality (and age). I have an HTPC setup, and 4 tuners. In order of quality (and also age) from worst (oldest) to best (newest):


Air2PC (Infineon TUA6034T / nxt2002 )

Dvico FusionHDTV5 Gold (Philips SA5523 / gdt3303)

AirStar HD5000 (Infineon TUA6034 / lgdt3303)

Pinnacle 800i (Xceive XC5000 / Samsung S5H1409)



I live near Evans & Maynard in Cary, and now have 2 CM4228s in the attic, one pointed at Chapel hill, and one pointed at the tower farm (almost 180 degrees apart). I have 2 runs of about 50' of new RG6 from my attic to my home office. The "tower" pointed RG6 goes into a 4-way amplified splitter, and then into 3 tuner cards. The WUNC RG6 goes right into the HD5000.


Before I got the second two tuners, and the second antenna, I tried to use the Dvico to pickup WUNC off the back of the tower-farm pointed CM4228. That worked reasonably well. Nearly all shows recorded on WUNC had minor breakups, but only 10% were totally unwatchable. Now that I have HD5000, and the CM4228 pointed at WUNC, 99% of the recordings are perfect, and none are unwatchable.


The 800i is totally amazing. I haven't put it into my primary HTPC yet (since I'd need to patch the OS to install the drivers). In a test machine, it has insanely good reception. Not only can the 800i get WUNC perfectly off the back of the tower-pointed CM4228, it can also get WFMY perfectly, and WXLV pretty well.


Good luck!


Drew


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nullman* /forum/post/16307383
> 
> 
> Thanks to those that responded with similar problems. I hoped it wasn't just me. I'll call them tomorrow. I could not tune to Discovery HD today for quite a long while. Pressing A to retry never helped, but flipping through channels did eventually tune the channel in.



So I was dumb enough to change channels during the HD broadcast of the Canes playoff game Sunday night. Would not let me back in to the HD channel. Pressing "A", changing channels, etc. didn't work. Power cycled the DVR and got right back in. Maybe a coincidence, maybe the crappy DVR that TWC uses.

Wanna vote?


Frank


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16311092
> 
> 
> So I was dumb enough to change channels during the HD broadcast of the Canes playoff game Sunday night. Would not let me back in to the HD channel. Pressing "A", changing channels, etc. didn't work. Power cycled the DVR and got right back in. Maybe a coincidence, maybe the crappy DVR that TWC uses.
> 
> Wanna vote?
> 
> 
> Frank



The channel not available message has nothing to do with the DVR. Has to do with Time Warner's use of SDV. SDV is the only reason we've gotten so many channels added over the past few months. Someone here with more knowledge of how SDV works can explain the exact reasons for the message but either it's a problem with your signal or the "nodes" in your neighborhood were all being used. If you scroll back a few pages you will see a couple of discussions of the same problem. I've been lucky enough that my neighborhood is configured correctly enough that I have been able to avoid the dreaded channel unavailable message. Of course these means I will see it tonight....


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16307952
> 
> 
> Once upon a time, WLFL had an SD sub and an HD sub, both carrying the same programming. Then they realized the SD sub was redundant and killed it.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Good to know, I was not aware. I've been watching for a few years now and never knew they had a different configuration at one time.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16304467
> 
> 
> I live in Morrisville (Addison Park). This weekend I installed the channel master 4228 (from WRAL) in my attic. I have it facing due East and I get good signals from the Garner Farm as well as the WUNC channels.



This got me thinking that maybe I could get WUNC with just one antenna so I did some experimenting. I disconnected the antenna pointed towards Chapel Hill, leaving just the CM 4221 pointed towards Garner. Sure enough, my converter boxes with newer tuners locked in on WUNC with around 65 on the signal meter. My old Samsung HDTV receiver with a 1st generation tuner got no signal what so ever for WUNC. I guess the WUNC signal is strong enough to overcome the directional design of the CM4221 antenna, given that you are using newer tuners. Once I upgrade my HDTV receiver or TV then I can point the second antenna towards Rocky Mount to get ION. For now, I need WUNC on the HDTV for my kids.


Thanks for the info. It was just the kick in the but I needed to do some experimenting.


----------



## StinDaWg

I think I've figured out what is going on with the Road Runner speed increases here. PowerBoost now comes with standard Road Runner, so you will see those speed increases on bandwidth tests.



> Quote:
> Road Runner Standard with PowerBoost
> 
> 
> Our most popular service that is way faster than DSL and gives you the right amount of speed to do just about anything. PowerBoost is an exclusive technology that may give you an extra burst of speed when downloading big files.


 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...edpricing.html


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16315945
> 
> 
> This got me thinking that maybe I could get WUNC with just one antenna so I did some experimenting. I disconnected the antenna pointed towards Chapel Hill, leaving just the CM 4221 pointed towards Garner. Sure enough, my converter boxes with newer tuners locked in on WUNC with around 65 on the signal meter. My old Samsung HDTV receiver with a 1st generation tuner got no signal what so ever for WUNC. I guess the WUNC signal is strong enough to overcome the directional design of the CM4221 antenna, given that you are using newer tuners. Once I upgrade my HDTV receiver or TV then I can point the second antenna towards Rocky Mount to get ION. For now, I need WUNC on the HDTV for my kids.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. It was just the kick in the but I needed to do some experimenting.



I'd bet that if you took the screen off the 4221 - that backside would work better.


----------



## thess

Is someone in this area besides me using BeyondTV and a HDHR? I seem to recall there was.


I can't for the life of me get the guide data working for UNC-HD anymore. I'm using the sort-of old setup for the HDHR channels and it sees the UNC HD feed (on time warner) as WUNCDT, but always comes up now with guide data unavailable. I tried changing the call letters to TWUNCHD (as per the way snapstream seems to think it should be on the lineup page), still nothing. This was working fine till the changes a few months ago. The rest of my QAM digital locals are fine.


I see there's also a QAM option in the sources now for BTV setup wizard, but when I put in my zipcode I get Houston providers. Sigh.


short version: how do I get BTV with a HDHomeRun to get the EPG data for the QAM feed of UNC-HD?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/16330572
> 
> 
> Is someone in this area besides me using BeyondTV and a HDHR? I seem to recall there was.
> 
> ...
> 
> short version: how do I get BTV with a HDHomeRun to get the EPG data for the QAM feed of UNC-HD?



Yep, that would be me.


Are you using BTV 4.9.x? If not, you might want to upgrade to get better QAM support including some automatic line-up change detection. Beware that it also requires updating the HDHR firmware if you haven't kept up with that, and may have special considerations if you also have an HVR-2250 QAM tuner (i.e. don't use the 2250 tuner to detect the QAM lineup--use the HDHR).


The WUNC-DT and TWUNCHD channels that show up in my guide data are pretty much all sync'd up now, i.e. the two channels are the same program-listing-wise, with WUNC-DT showing SD versions and TWUNCHD showing HD versions (even for 4:3 content).


A few weeks ago, I think I saw WRAL stuff show up on an additional set of channel numbers, then a few days later they all disappeared while the old ones remained. So the line-up change detection works well, at least for certain types of changes--I'm not sure it'll automatically pick up new digital channels and give me guide data for them (not that TWC will be opening up new clear QAM channels any time soon???).


----------



## thess

vidiot, thanks again (I remember you now!). I'll read it more carefully at home, but briefly I think I'm in the 4.9.x series, but did not upgrade HDHR firmware because the last time I tried it--granted a few years ago--it seemed to kill the tuners entirely. I did try to use BTV's intrinsic QAM scanning but BTV setup wizard was insisting zipcode 27713 was in Houston TX, so I gave up and went and cried in the corner for a while.


Obviously I need to just get everything updated and start from scratch. Thanks, I may come back and whine some more after the next attempt.


----------



## sggoodri

Has something happened to WNCN's and WLFL's signal power? I'm suddenly having a lot more trouble getting these stations reliably in Cary even with my rooftop UHF Yagi on a rotor.


I know the leaves just came out, but I receive the other stations from the same antenna farm (WRAL, WRAZ, WTVD) just fine. I have verified my WNCN and WLFL signal problem with multiple tuners and a second antenna in my attic. Are their transmit antennas much lower than the other stations? I'm getting Greensboro stations at near 90% quality but these two nearby stations are unwatchable.


----------



## Trip in VA

Assuming it's just this morning and goes away during the day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropospheric_propagation 


WACH-57 analog and WMYT-55 analog, most likely.


- Trip


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/16332713
> 
> 
> vidiot, thanks again (I remember you now!). I'll read it more carefully at home, but briefly I think I'm in the 4.9.x series, but did not upgrade HDHR firmware because the last time I tried it--granted a few years ago--it seemed to kill the tuners entirely. I did try to use BTV's intrinsic QAM scanning but BTV setup wizard was insisting zipcode 27713 was in Houston TX, so I gave up and went and cried in the corner for a while.
> 
> 
> Obviously I need to just get everything updated and start from scratch. Thanks, I may come back and whine some more after the next attempt.



The "Houston TX" issue is an 4.9.x FAQ, I think. It's not really doing what you think it is. The stuff showing up as Houston is really just an example screen.


If you use the new QAM support, you'll get channel numbers that match the normal TWC channel numbers, e.g. WTVDDT is 211, WNCNDT is 217, etc. rather than the manual remap numbers (like 1800 stuff IIRC??).


----------



## easternncnewswat

Is anybody else OTA seeing WTVD 11.1 and 11.2 at 1280x720 while 11.3 is 704x480? Are they trying to do 2 HD streams plus one SD? I noticed yesterday the quality of 11.3 seems to have gone down a bit but didn't notice the change in 11.2 until today.


----------



## Trip in VA

Yep. All the ABC O&O stations are doing it.


"Live Well HD" launches on 11-2 starting Monday...


- Trip


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16340794
> 
> 
> Yep. All the ABC O&O stations are doing it.
> 
> 
> "Live Well HD" launches on 11-2 starting Monday...
> 
> 
> - Trip



I must admit 11.1 looks AWFUL now compared to 12.1 WCTI. I saw one of ABC 11's HD spots on 11.2 just a while ago and it was macro-blocking like crazy. 11.1 is doing it too. Ick!


----------



## jspENC

You folks from Raleigh east might want to find an alternative ABC like WCTI to watch if that keeps up. I saw that terrible picture too while out that way over the weekend. It was a mess in my opinion.


----------



## HDMe2

I've been seeing signal fluctuation on 11 OTA all weekend, and on Dish it sometimes drops out (yellow screen) for the SAT version for a second or two.


That leads me to believe someone is tweaking things at WTVD this weekend? Hopefully they will settle on something better if they are!


----------



## dgmayor

I'm seeing a lot of reports via twitter of people upset that FSN SD (50) is out during the Canes game. I've been watching on FSN HD without an issue..but that would really suck!


----------



## gstelmack

The Canes game was on both channels when I checked yesterday (I thought). Glad to finally see a game actually BE on FSN HD. Two-for-Six so far.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16350139
> 
> 
> The Canes game was on both channels when I checked yesterday (I thought). Glad to finally see a game actually BE on FSN HD. Two-for-Six so far.




Unless something changes today you are going to be 2 for 7. There are currently no plans for game 7 to be in HD. As for the TWC outage... http://www.newsobserver.com/796/story/1502768.html 


RALEIGH -- Time Warner Cable customers missed the final few minutes of the first period of Sunday's Game 6 between the Carolina Hurricanes and New Jersey Devils after the standard-definition FS Carolinas broadcast was replaced by color bars.


At approximately 8:10 p.m., the FS Carolinas standard-definition feed on Channel 50 went out for about 20 minutes. The high-definition feed on Channel 272 was uninterrupted.


The broadcast was restored late in the first intermission, there were no further interruptions.


"It looks to be a Time Warner-specific issue," Hurricanes spokesman Kyle Hanlin said.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16350139
> 
> 
> The Canes game was on both channels when I checked yesterday (I thought). Glad to finally see a game actually BE on FSN HD. Two-for-Six so far.



Just after I posted, I checked the SD station and sure enough, it was color bars. Minutes later it came back though. HD Feed never had an issue though.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16350299
> 
> 
> Unless something changes today you are going to be 2 for 7. There are currently no plans for game 7 to be in HD.



Well it looks like something changed today. Game 7 will be shown in HD on FS Carolinas.


----------



## ahard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16346703
> 
> 
> I've been seeing signal fluctuation on 11 OTA all weekend, and on Dish it sometimes drops out (yellow screen) for the SAT version for a second or two.
> 
> 
> That leads me to believe someone is tweaking things at WTVD this weekend? Hopefully they will settle on something better if they are!



I saw the same thing last night while watching my recording of Desperate Housewives via Directv. The screen would go black for about 15 seconds with no sound. But it has been happening for the last two weeks or so b/c the same thing happened on my previous recordings of Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16332889
> 
> 
> Assuming it's just this morning and goes away during the day: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropospheric_propagation
> 
> 
> WACH-57 analog and WMYT-55 analog, most likely.



No, WNCN 17 DTV stays bad most of the day now. The other digital stations in the real channel 50-55 range coming from the same antenna farm are fine, though, so that's why I resist blaming the leaves.


WNCN is slated to drop from 55 to real channel 17 in June. I'm hoping that either the transmitter equipment changes or signal propagation chracteristics will improve things then.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sggoodri* /forum/post/16356249
> 
> 
> No, WNCN 17 DTV stays bad most of the day now. The other digital stations in the real channel 50-55 range coming from the same antenna farm are fine, though, so that's why I resist blaming the leaves.
> 
> 
> WNCN is slated to drop from 55 to real channel 17 in June. I'm hoping that either the transmitter equipment changes or signal propagation chracteristics will improve things then.




WNCN -DT is at half power right now so they could convert their 17 from analog to digital in June. They will be at half power for a while afterwards while they convert the rest of the transmitter as well.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16356684
> 
> 
> WNCN -DT is at half power right now so they could convert their 17 from analog to digital in June. They will be at half power for a while afterwards while they convert the rest of the transmitter as well.



I believe it is their ANALOG that is at half power... WNCN-TV. Half of the analog transmitter was taken offline and converted for DTV service. I dont believe the power level for WNCN-DT has changed at all. When they move down to 17 from 55, they will be at half power until the other half of the existing 17 analog transmitter is converted from analog to digital.


----------



## Trip in VA

WUNC-DT has filed for two fill-in translators. One is channel 30 from the central Garner tower site, and the other is channel 46 from the Oxford area.


I just ran plots, which I'll leave up for a few days. Note the files are huge, several MB each.

http://www.rabbitears.info/screencap...mp/W30IF-D.png 
http://www.rabbitears.info/screencap...mp/W46EK-D.png 


Note that the channel 30 one is directional, but I didn't factor it into the plot. Coverage in some directions may be exaggerated.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16361970
> 
> 
> WUNC-DT has filed for two fill-in translators. One is channel 30 from the central Garner tower site, and the other is channel 46 from the Oxford area.



What's a "fill in translator"? Is this a temporary thing to boost their power while they work on their tower?


Maybe we should try to convince them to just use the Garner tower for their permanent signal. Having them be in a totally different direction than everybody else is a huge PITA for those of us in the triangle.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

No, it's a translator to fill in places where analog signals covered but digitals don't. Unlike a regular translator, the license is bound to the primary station and thus can't be sold off or split from it.


They're not going to move to the Garner tower. They've chosen the transmitter sites they have because they own most of them, and because it gives them full coverage of the state. (Moving WUNC-DT east would leave white areas between WUNL and WUNC, I suspect.)


While I agree having them co-located would definitely make life a lot easier, them owning the transmitter sites makes everything cheaper for them and thus allows them to put more money into new equipment and programming.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16363277
> 
> 
> No, it's a translator to fill in places where analog signals covered but digitals don't. Unlike a regular translator, the license is bound to the primary station and thus can't be sold off or split from it.



So which direction will the Garner tower translator be aimed in, and how powerful will it be?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16363612
> 
> 
> So which direction will the Garner tower translator be aimed in, and how powerful will it be?
> 
> 
> Drew



0.75 kW, aimed basically right at Raleigh. Here's the FCC's mostly useless plot:

http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/FMTV-serv...LD1308268.html 


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16363654
> 
> 
> 0.75 kW, aimed basically right at Raleigh. Here's the FCC's mostly useless plot



Ugh. Looks like the signal is supposed to peter out about 3 miles from me (in Cary). So I guess I'll be keeping my second antenna.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

Doesn't cover me in Youngsville either - I'll be keeping my Roanoke Rapids antenna....


----------



## HDMe2

I'll be interested to see how that helps in N. Raleigh. I have troubles sometimes (right now my TV is barely able to lock in on WUNC, and my Dish receiver can't lock at all)... and my father can't get WUNC OTA unless he puts something up outside well above the roofline.


----------



## hd03vrod

Is anyone receiving the schedule on their TVGOS systems? I have not been able to get the guide to show the listings for about a month now. I have TWC, but no Set Top Box, just straight into a Pioneer PDP-5010.


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## nhs510




> Quote:
> I did try to use BTV's intrinsic QAM scanning but BTV setup wizard was insisting zipcode 27713 was in Houston TX, so I gave up and went and cried in the corner for a while.



This confused me too at first, but that screen with the Houston options is just an example, telling you to choose the Digital version of your zip's listings (see the text in red). If you hit Next, it will give you the correct drop-down for your area.


----------



## dundakitty

I'm having the same problem with TVGoS. According to RabbitEars.info ( http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?request=tvgos ), WRAL is carying the TVGoS signal. I don't think TimeWarner Cable has adjusted their equipment for the change in carrier (it used to be WUNC). See the post #2290 in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=510125 for suggestions. I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd03vrod* /forum/post/16373081
> 
> 
> Is anyone receiving the schedule on their TVGOS systems? I have not been able to get the guide to show the listings for about a month now. I have TWC, but no Set Top Box, just straight into a Pioneer PDP-5010.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



In the analog days of TVGOS, it was carried by WUNC. The digital TVGOS data is being carried by WRAL, and they were carrying ok when I left town a week ago.


If you have a TV that can receive the analog TVGOS, but you can't get the digital TVGOS data - you will need a digital TVGOS device that can convert it. So far as I know - that limits you to the Echostar DTVPAL converter boxes.


----------



## dundakitty

My TV has no problem receiving the clear QAM channels from TWC, including WRAL. The TVGoS system in the set will process both NTSC and ATSC signals, I don't know about QAM. I strongly suspect that TWC is not propagating the TVGoS data. TWC is still sending out WRAL in analog, so even if you have only analog devices you should still be able to get TVGoS data from TWC.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd03vrod* /forum/post/16373081
> 
> 
> Is anyone receiving the schedule on their TVGOS systems?



For the past several weeks, my Sony DVR has been receiving TVGOS data from WRAL-HD over-the-air. It used to receive data from the analog WUNC channel on TWC.


----------



## Lee L

Hey, WRAL!


ple-se fix your si-nal so that I do not con--nue to miss parts of the dia---!


It is very frustrating.


----------



## tarheelone

Here's an interesting little tidbit from TWC Raleigh's channel change page. I wonder what this is all about? Is it a TWC thing or a WTVD thing?

_We are currently taking steps to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WTVD-TV after the end of the broadcasters' DTV transition on June 12th. However, it is possible that we may be required to cease carriage of WTVD-TV in analog format on channel 6 (for Durham, Chapel Hill), channel 9 (for Raleigh, Wake Forest, Youngsville, Knightdale, Wendell, Zebulon), channel 11 (for Farmville, Goldsboro, Henderson, Wilson, Bailey, Lake Gaston, Littleton, Spring Hope), channel 13 (for Carrboro, Cary, Garner) and channel 213. Regardless, WTVD-TV's HD signal will remain available on channel 211 and channel 212 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner._


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16396392
> 
> 
> Hey, WRAL!
> 
> 
> ple-se fix your si-nal so that I do not con--nue to miss parts of the dia---!
> 
> 
> It is very frustrating.



They can't fix anything until WCTI-DT transitions from channel 48 back to channel 12. Then WRAL-DT can go back to full power, omni directional, on channel 48.


WRAL is just another victim of the transition delay.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16397361
> 
> 
> They can't fix anything until WCTI-DT transitions from channel 48 back to channel 12. Then WRAL-DT can go back to full power, omni directional, on channel 48.
> 
> 
> WRAL is just another victim of the transition delay.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I think he meant the issue they are having with the Dolby Digital dropping out every time they post a station ID? Although you may be right too if he is seeing weak signals.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16397103
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting little tidbit from TWC Raleigh's channel change page. I wonder what this is all about? Is it a TWC thing or a WTVD thing?
> 
> _We are currently taking steps to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WTVD-TV after the end of the broadcasters' DTV transition on June 12th. However, it is possible that we may be required to cease carriage of WTVD-TV in analog format on channel 6 (for Durham, Chapel Hill), channel 9 (for Raleigh, Wake Forest, Youngsville, Knightdale, Wendell, Zebulon), channel 11 (for Farmville, Goldsboro, Henderson, Wilson, Bailey, Lake Gaston, Littleton, Spring Hope), channel 13 (for Carrboro, Cary, Garner) and channel 213. Regardless, WTVD-TV's HD signal will remain available on channel 211 and channel 212 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner._



This is a significant enough development that I started it's own thread. Definitely WTVD or ABC trying to spoon feed Live Well to all viewers.


----------



## drewwho

Posg,


Can you explain? Do you mean that you think WTVD wants TWC to carry 11.2 on basic,

and TWC does not want to, so WTVD won't let them carry 11 either?


Drew


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16401332
> 
> 
> Posg,
> 
> 
> Can you explain? Do you mean that you think WTVD wants TWC to carry 11.2 on basic,
> 
> and TWC does not want to, so WTVD won't let them carry 11 either?
> 
> 
> Drew



Sort of. The digital carriage passes all the subchannels through to all the subscribers, either with clear QAM or on a dedicated virtual channel on the box (212/213). By denying simple analog access, they hope to drive viewers to digital solutions. I wonder what third grader came up with this idea.


----------



## Erik Garci

link to posg's thread: So much for "cable/sat viewers" not affected by analog cut-off


----------



## thescotchzombie

Has anyone noticed problems with closed captioning over the past couple of weeks. It has always worked just fine, but recently the captioning has been intermittent at best. I have not made any changes to my setup.


I use this feature all the time in the evenings (allows me to keep the volume low) and it's pretty much useless right now.


Just curious if others are having issues....


----------



## CCsoftball7

With the most recent shifting of channels on QAM, does anyone have the current channel assignments? I lost WTVD.


Thanks in advance,


Jeff


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16397706
> 
> 
> I think he meant the issue they are having with the Dolby Digital dropping out every time they post a station ID? Although you may be right too if he is seeing weak signals.



You are correct. I was just whining about the fact that after 3 or 4 months, WRAL seems to be OK with every time their station ID pops up, there is a sound glitch. I just wish we could get somethign out of them. I called and left a message and someone actually called me back, which was real nice, but he would only say they are working on it. No indication of what is wrong or if it is a 2 day, 2 week, 2 moth or 2 year fix. WRAL is a good station, but it is pretty bush league to have a problem like this going on for so long.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16402295
> 
> 
> With the most recent shifting of channels on QAM, does anyone have the current channel assignments? I lost WTVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Jeff



Anyone?


----------



## mzanaty

When TWC rebroadcasts local HD channels over clear QAM channels, do they carry the identical bitstream as the OTA HD broadcast? If not, what processing do they do? Please don't say reduce the bitrate...


Same question for carriage of digital SD OTA after June.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mzanaty* /forum/post/16411988
> 
> 
> When TWC rebroadcasts local HD channels over clear QAM channels, do they carry the identical bitstream as the OTA HD broadcast? If not, what processing do they do? Please don't say reduce the bitrate...
> 
> 
> Same question for carriage of digital SD OTA after June.



TWC Raleigh Engineering told me that they did very little processing on the stream. I have recorded shows from both sources and found the filesizes to be essentially identical.


----------



## dundakitty

Could you please tell your contact at TWC Raleigh Engineering to switch the TVGoS signal from PBS to WRAL? TWC Greensboro has it correct, but it's been missing for over a month in Raleigh/Durham. The TVGoS signal is being sent OTA on WRAL, so since it is missing from TWC Clear QAM (and SD analog) that means TWC is doing some processing/filtering.


----------



## cgreco

I'm very close to ordering a Dish DTVPal DVR but people around the country are complaining about the clock jumping around when TVGOS is sent in the OTA data stream by the local CBS affiliate. (The Dish DTVPal DVR sets its clock by TVGOS when available or by PSIP when it's not.) I know of a few posters from the Raleigh/Durham area that have these boxes. Could they please post their experiences with these devices and the TVGOS signal sent by WRAL? Thanks.


----------



## Scooper

WRAL is actually VERY stable on their time keeping.


DST continues to be a vexing problem for just about any box / broadcaster combination you can think of.


----------



## dslate69

So I am watching LOST last night and the only time they have the Weather crawler is during the show. Right before and after the commercials it's on but not during the commercials.

If it is really necessary to interrupt a show for weather isn't it important enough to interrupt commercials? I expect this from WRAL as they are known for promoting panic at a summer breeze, but come on now all the stations are doing it.

Again, if it were a necessary warning it would continue during commercials. This is purely keeping up with the Joneses, who no one should want to be like anyway (when it comes to weather).
















:end of rant:


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16415324
> 
> 
> So I am watching LOST last night and the only time they have the Weather crawler is during the show. Right before and after the commercials it's on but not during the commercials.
> 
> If it is really necessary to interrupt a show for weather isn't it important enough to interrupt commercials? I expect this from WRAL as they are known for promoting panic at a summer breeze, but come on now all the stations are doing it.
> 
> Again, if it were a necessary warning it would continue during commercials. This is purely keeping up with the Joneses, who no one should want to be like anyway (when it comes to weather).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :end of rant:



I wouldn't have minded if it had appeared every ten minutes and then vanished. It was just ridiculous to having it running constantly. I watched the entire episode in zoom mode to avoid seeing it.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16415894
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have minded if it had appeared every ten minutes and then vanished. It was just ridiculous to having it running constantly. I watched the entire episode in zoom mode to avoid seeing it.



Was saving it on DVR for the weekend.. maybe I'll watch the Hulu HD version instead...


----------



## Lee L

Actually the other night when there was weather, WRAL ran their crawls at all times, even commercials. I have to hand it to them on that as stopping the crawl during commercials is a big pet peeve of mine also.


----------



## dgmayor

I've noticed the past few things I've recorded on the DVR haven't been in 5.1.



Well it turns out my box decided to turn off 5.1 again. Going into the audio settings and disabling and re-enabling fixed it. Not the first time I've had to do that.


----------



## SingleBbl

I have TWC Broadcast (used to be called Basic) in Cary and I lost the sound on WRAL HD channel 5.1 sometime after 10:00p Thursday. When I turn on the receiver for surround, it says no signal coming from the TV.


Sound, including Dolby 5.1 thru the receiver, is fine on 11.1, 17.1, 50.1, and 4.2.


Oddly, my Philips 3576 is able to receive, record and playback sound from WRAL 5.1 albeit PCM 48, not Dolby.


Anybody else having this problem?


Anyone aware of TWC and/or WRAL changes in the past 48 hours that might be causing this?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16429128
> 
> 
> I have TWC Broadcast (used to be called Basic) in Cary and I lost the sound on WRAL HD channel 5.1 sometime after 10:00p Thursday. When I turn on the receiver for surround, it says no signal coming from the TV.



I didn't check on Thursday but 5.1 over TWC is fine here.


Have you tried a rescan?


----------



## mdb77a

Hi there. Is anyone else having trouble with FS Carolinas HD feed on TWC? For the past few Canes games, the HD feed for me comes in letterbox, not full screen, and its clearly not HD. My Explorer 8300HDC doesn't even show 720p on the green front display. It shows 480i. The really weird thing is that for one game that I was watching and recording, the third period was in HD when I watched it live, but in 480i when I watched the recording. All other HD channels are fine. Does anyone have any idea what might be the problem, or the fix?


The only "fix" I've tried is rebooting the box. Didn't help.


Thanks


----------



## cdipierr2

Anyone else having issues with WTVD's sound quality (via TWC)? For whatever reason, they've been mixing up the left and right channels incredibly high over the center channel in the 5.1 feed. It's at the point where music drowns out most dialog. The other stations seem to not have this (even WRAL seems to have fixed their idiotic sound issues lately). Really annoying that these stations are having these sort of problems at this point.


----------



## dundakitty

I have TWC Standard with no set-top-box in Durham and I no longer have sound on WRAL 5.1. I do have sound on the other WRAL sub channels such as 5.2, and on the analog version (3). This started sometime Thursday night.


I gained TVGoS information -- Over a month ago Gemstar's agreement with PBS ended and CBS started carying the TVGoS info. TWC wasn't aware of the change until recently. The TVGos information is now carried by WRAL instead of WUNC.


I also gained sound on 22.1 (CW). I rarely watch CW and the analog version has been OK all along.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16430162
> 
> 
> Hi there. Is anyone else having trouble with FS Carolinas HD feed on TWC? For the past few Canes games, the HD feed for me comes in letterbox, not full screen, and its clearly not HD. My Explorer 8300HDC doesn't even show 720p on the green front display. It shows 480i. The really weird thing is that for one game that I was watching and recording, the third period was in HD when I watched it live, but in 480i when I watched the recording. All other HD channels are fine. Does anyone have any idea what might be the problem, or the fix?
> 
> 
> The only "fix" I've tried is rebooting the box. Didn't help.
> 
> 
> Thanks



No issues here, sorry >


----------



## SirAllen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdipierr2* /forum/post/16431689
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with WTVD's sound quality (via TWC)? For whatever reason, they've been mixing up the left and right channels incredibly high over the center channel in the 5.1 feed. It's at the point where music drowns out most dialog. The other stations seem to not have this (even WRAL seems to have fixed their idiotic sound issues lately). Really annoying that these stations are having these sort of problems at this point.



Yes. But it isn't a TWC thing, it's a channel 11 thing. A few shows I've watched recently OTA on ABC have been this way, the most recent one I watched was Cupid - I had to put on closed captioning because the dialog was so overpowered by the music track you couldn't make it out. I don't watch many ABC shows though so not sure how prevalent this is.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16435065
> 
> 
> Yes. But it isn't a TWC thing, it's a channel 11 thing. A few shows I've watched recently OTA on ABC have been this way, the most recent one I watched was Cupid - I had to put on closed captioning because the dialog was so overpowered by the music track you couldn't make it out. I don't watch many ABC shows though so not sure how prevalent this is.



I had the same problem with _Castle_ Monday. After a a few minutes of the center channel dropping in and out, they dropped to SD with sidebars. The funny thing is that I rearranged some season pass priorities on my TiVo to get _Castle recorded_ (3 things in that slot) because the alternative downloads had so many audio sync problems, and I could get _CSI:Miami_ from Amazon On Demand on the TiVo.


----------



## cdipierr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16435085
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with _Castle_ Monday. After a a few minutes of the center channel dropping in and out, they dropped to SD with sidebars. The funny thing is that I rearranged some season pass priorities on my TiVo to get _Castle recorded_ (3 things in that slot) because the alternative downloads had so many audio sync problems, and I could get _CSI:Miami_ from Amazon On Demand on the TiVo.



Yeah, Castle had explicit problems like you mentioned. Cupid had the problems the person above mentioned. They didn't have the drops like Castle had, but the music was way overpowering. Personally, I set adjusted my receiver's balance (set center to +10 instead of its typical -2 that I have it at). This was fine for Cupid, but blew it for any other show we watch. Be nice if WTVD would monitor their output quality.


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16429319
> 
> 
> Have you tried a rescan?



Rescan did not fix it.


At this point I'm stumped.


Is there a way to send complaints to WRAL so they might actually get seen by someone with technical knowledge?


Any ideas on how to approach problem determination?


----------



## dundakitty

I was able to restore sound to WRAL 5.1 on TWC by pressing the 'Secondary Audio Program' button on my TV multiple times. The first press selected 'Audio 2 of 2' which had no sound, the second press selected 'Audio 1 of 2' and the sound came back. The sound remained even after a power cycle.


Previously I had tried both a rescan and a power cycle but had no sound on WRAL 5.1. Now if it goes missing again I can try the SAP trick.


----------



## Lee L

WRAL has definitely been doing things to their sound, presumably in an effort to fix the dropouts. Now, on my TVs that are hooked directly to the box using the TVs speakers, I get no glitch at all. On my system with a Denon 1909 av receiver and seperate speakers using HDMI, I now am getting the image pulling to the right whenever the bug or crawl comes up, but I am no loger getting the dropout. Thanks for working on it WRAL.


I too have noticed the wackiness on ABC lately. Dacing with the Stars is a pretty consistent problem, though I am not sure if that is WTVD or the feed from ABC. I know a couple of years ago, the bass on DWTS was super high but they fixed that. This year I have noticed several times that the center was 10 or more dB lower than the other channels. I also noticed the Castle issues. Very frustrating.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16273852
> 
> 
> This is from the Charlotte Channel Change page which means we likely will see it here as well.
> 
> *May 28, 2009: HD Net will be moved from the HD Tier to the Free HD service which requires Digital Cable service with an HD Converter and an HDTV. Smithsonian HD will be added.*



Interestingly, this has changed now - there's no mention of HD Net; just Smithsonian.


Further poking online shows that in many of TWC's markets they are dropping HDNet/HDNet Movies due to carriage disputes.


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16443867
> 
> 
> I was able to restore sound to WRAL 5.1 on TWC by pressing the 'Secondary Audio Program' button on my TV multiple times. The first press selected 'Audio 2 of 2' which had no sound, the second press selected 'Audio 1 of 2' and the sound came back. The sound remained even after a power cycle.


*BINGO!!!*


Cycling thru SAP fixed my sound too.


Many thanks.


----------



## frankpc

Verizon has announced property sales in 14 states including all North Carolina locations. Frontier Communications is the new owner.

So those of you hoping for FiOS (including me) can hope no more.

Today Frontier provides video service via a Dish resale agreement. They do inherit some FiOS assets in the deal which they have pledged to continue to operate.


Frank


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16450943
> 
> 
> Verizon has announced property sales in 14 states including all North Carolina locations. Frontier Communications is the new owner.



Link please?


----------



## frankpc

Sure, this one covers most of it ...

http://investor.verizon.com/news/view.aspx?NewsID=987 


Frank


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16451608
> 
> 
> Sure, this one covers most of it ... http://investor.verizon.com/news/view.aspx?NewsID=987



Wow. From this I thought you might have mis-read it:



> Quote:
> Verizon Communications Inc. (NYSE:VZ) today announced plans to divest its local wireline operations serving residential and small-business customers in predominantly rural areas in 14 states and that these operations will be acquired by Frontier Communications.



I know NC isn't metropolitan, but the RDU, Charlotte, and Triad areas aren't what I would call rural. But further down it said:



> Quote:
> The operations Frontier will acquire include *all* of Verizon's local wireline operating territories in Arizona, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Nevada, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, South Carolina, Washington, West Virginia and Wisconsin. *(emphasis added)*



Again with wow. I guess Detroit has really gone down hill if it's now defined as rural. So now our high speed broadband competition in this area is down to one and seems guaranteed to bring TWC caps to this area sooner rather than later and no wired competition for TV or telephone.


I guess we'll see. We've been pondering dropping our land line anyway, and if we can figure out our alarm system sans land line we probably will.


----------



## frankpc

I should note the asset sale is VzT only. Verizon Business and Verizon Wireless assets are not included. VzT finally reached the conclusion that if FiOS didn't work in an area then that territory was "available" due to continued landline losses. Hawaii and parts of the Northeast (Vermont and Maine) have been sold over the last few years.


Frank


----------



## KzY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16450943
> 
> 
> Verizon has announced property sales in 14 states including all North Carolina locations. Frontier Communications is the new owner.
> 
> So those of you hoping for FiOS (including me) can hope no more.
> 
> Today Frontier provides video service via a Dish resale agreement. They do inherit some FiOS assets in the deal which they have pledged to continue to operate.
> 
> 
> Frank



Interesting. What makes you think, however, that FIOS won't be available in areas where they've already laid the groundwork for it such as Raleigh? It did say in there that they would continue to focus on FIOS service.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16450943
> 
> 
> Verizon has announced property sales in 14 states including all North Carolina locations. Frontier Communications is the new owner.
> 
> So those of you hoping for FiOS (including me) can hope no more.
> 
> Today Frontier provides video service via a Dish resale agreement. They do inherit some FiOS assets in the deal which they have pledged to continue to operate.
> 
> 
> Frank



So much for hoping that FiOS will come to my neck of the woods in Western NC.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/16454747
> 
> 
> Interesting. What makes you think, however, that FIOS won't be available in areas where they've already laid the groundwork for it such as Raleigh? It did say in there that they would continue to focus on FIOS service.



Raleigh is AT&T territory mostly, not Verizon. I've been poking around, and Frontier serves a population that barely gets online (according to their own metrics), so 3mb DSL is there max offering. Places that *currently* have FIOS will continue to have it as part of the sale deal, but I doubt the footprint will ever expand.


Frontier partners with Dish for their triple play, so TWC will continue to have a monopoly on land-line based TV services with no hope of competition in this market any time in the near (or probably distant) future. I expect to see a slow down in HD rollout as well as another attempt to put caps on their internet services. We'll see I guess. We can only hope that some WiMax or LTE solution will shake things up, but for the next 3 - 5 years it looks pretty bleak for the consumer, at least in my opinion.


----------



## KzY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16456703
> 
> 
> Raleigh is AT&T territory mostly, not Verizon. I've been poking around, and Frontier serves a population that barely gets online (according to their own metrics), so 3mb DSL is there max offering. Places that *currently* have FIOS will continue to have it as part of the sale deal, but I doubt the footprint will ever expand.
> 
> 
> Frontier partners with Dish for their triple play, so TWC will continue to have a monopoly on land-line based TV services with no hope of competition in this market any time in the near (or probably distant) future. I expect to see a slow down in HD rollout as well as another attempt to put caps on their internet services. We'll see I guess. We can only hope that some WiMax or LTE solution will shake things up, but for the next 3 - 5 years it looks pretty bleak for the consumer, at least in my opinion.



Actually, I was getting myself confused. For some reason when I wrote that earlier, I was thinking AT&T FIOS and Verizon U-Verse. Ooops. Long day.


----------



## Lee L

Wow, this sucks for Durham people. Read around, Frontier is a crappy company. I can;t believe I now feel lucky to have ATT.


----------



## hooraysimpsons

Where is the list of channels with and without 5c encryption for Durham?


----------



## dslate69

Yet another reason TWC Sucks.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ide_May_31.php


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16484348
> 
> 
> Yet another reason TWC Sucks.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ide_May_31.php



Because in the race to have the most HD channels available to your subscribers, it's always best to drop some!


----------



## kckranz

Sorry everyone I'm just a "drive by" poster but saw that others here were looking for info about the TVGOS in the Raleigh area. I emailed the engineering department at WRAL (April 09) about when I'll get back / why I no longer received the guide info and they replied:

_WRAL started transmitting the digital TVGOS signal on June 8th of last

year on over-the-air channel 5.1. Many A/V devices are not able to

decode and/or display digital TVGOS information, though. The following

webpage has information on compatible TVGOS devices:


[----Macrovision URL removed - low post count----]


We are still working with Time Warner Cable to enable the display of the

TVGOS information embedded within our signal over their system._


This feature was a huge selling point when I bought my plasma two years ago so I'm anxiously awaiting the return of this service.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Please post the url...I'm curious. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16488295
> 
> 
> Because in the race to have the most HD channels available to your subscribers, it's always best to drop some!










I think TWC has always been the slow kid that makes excuses on why he doesn't want to race. My issue is this is just dumb from the content perspective. I love me some HDNET and it is easily on my shortlist of favorite channels. HDNET movies for me is not watched much at all but some love the free movies. I could do without TBS, TNT and any other canceled sitcom channels before I would want to lose new original content, but none the less it shows that TWC is the worst of the worst when it comes to HD.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16488726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think TWC has always been the slow kid that makes excuses on why he doesn't want to race. My issue is this is just dumb from the content perspective. I love me some HDNET and it is easily on my shortlist of favorite channels. HDNET movies for me is not watched much at all but some love the free movies. I could do without TBS, TNT and any other canceled sitcom channels before I would want to lose new original content, but none the less it shows that TWC is the worst of the worst when it comes to HD.



I'd agree with you on TBS/TNT if it wasn't for the sports =\\


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/16484348
> 
> 
> Yet another reason TWC Sucks.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ide_May_31.php



So the question is, will they continue to charge $6.95/month for the HD Plus package, drop the price, or put something else in its place?


----------



## dundakitty

I am receiving TVGoS data from TWC in Durham, digital only. I do not have a set-top-box, only "Standard" cable. I receive the local CBS, PBS, ABC, NBC, FOX in HD over clear QAM on the cable.


I do have another TV that is analog only. It is not receiving the TVGoS data.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16491392
> 
> 
> So the question is, will they continue to charge $6.95/month for the HD Plus package, drop the price, or put something else in its place?



Already did (put something in it's place). Smithsonian HD on ch. 243-- launching 5/28 for those who fork out the $6.95/mo. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16492528
> 
> 
> I am receiving TVGoS data from TWC in Durham, digital only.



Thanks for the heads up. It's working for me, too.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16491392
> 
> 
> So the question is, will they continue to charge $6.95/month for the HD Plus package, drop the price, or put something else in its place?



From the TWC Raleigh channel change website:


*May 31, 2009: HD Net (Channel 293) and HD Net Movies (Channel 294) will no longer be available on the Digital Cable HD Tier. The following channels will be added to the HD Tier:


Hallmark Movie Channel HD - Channel 246

Smithsonian Channel HD - Channel 293

MavTV - Channel 294*


----------



## tommy122

Does anyone else besides me have this problem on any of the newer HD channels on TWC? Most of the time if I change the channel and then come back, it will be there. This is very annoying and happens to me often, especially on USA HD (258) What's up with this?


----------



## HDMe2

Dish added MAVTV last week. I never complain when channels are added, as additions are always good and I don't have to watch what I don't like.


But as for trade value... MAVTV is not a good trade, in my opinion, for HDNet... and HDNet Movies is one of the better HD premium movie channels out there right now.


----------



## hd03vrod

I see that the TVGoS is working in Durham. Has anyone gotten it to work in Raleigh with the TWC straight into the TV?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## ziltink

What happened to 50.3 and 5.2? 5.2 now has THIS network and 50.3 is showing 50.1?


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16505688
> 
> 
> What happened to 50.3 and 5.2? 5.2 now has THIS network and 50.3 is showing 50.1?



The tv listings on wral.com seem to indicate THIS Tv has shifted to 5.2.

http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/tv_schedule/


----------



## jrelmore

fwiw, I received this message recently from WRAL:



> Quote:
> WRAL will start broadcasting in digital from the new main digital antenna at the top of the tower on June 13th on our new frequency assignment channel (channel 48). At that time, the signal coverage area will increase considerably (as compared to the standby digital antenna's coverage area).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easternncnewswat* /forum/post/16506168
> 
> 
> The tv listings on wral.com seem to indicate THIS Tv has shifted to 5.2.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/tv_schedule/



My Zap2It (TMS) based SageTV listings have sort of caught up. They show "this" on both 5.2 and 50.3.


Does anybody know what they're planning to do with 50.3? Surely they don't plan to leave it as an SD mirror of 50.1. Even WNCN stopped doing that..


Drew


----------



## jspENC

So WRAL dropped their newschannel and wxchannel? Maybe they will consolidate them into one channel now, and place it on 50.3? Moving ThisTV to 5.2 has left viewers who could get it on 50 OTA out of luck. Why would they want to do that??


----------



## Trip in VA

Can someone call up WRAL and find out what the plan is? Honestly it makes more sense bandwidth-wise for the WRAL 2 to be on 50-3 (it would use less bandwidth and thus make 50-2 look better), but it doesn't sound like they've done that yet, if that's the plan at all.


My other question would be "why now?" Why not wait until June 12?


- Trip


----------



## SirAllen

Looks like LivewellHD may be gone now. 11.2 currently has WX (well, a radar picture with the NOAA audio loop) and 11.3 is news, no sign of Livewell. Maybe there were enough complaints.... Currently there's no HD on 11.1 so I can't tell if the picture has improved any from the overly soft one they have been sporting since Livewell.


Also, here's to hoping that 50.3 gets dumped and the bandwidth returned back to 50.1 as well.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16510475
> 
> 
> Also, here's to hoping that 50.3 gets dumped and the bandwidth returned back to 50.1 as well.



50-1 would not benefit during network programming regardless of whether or not 50-3 went away. The Fox splicer constrains the bandwidth subchannels can use.


It would only improve 50-2.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16510475
> 
> 
> Looks like LivewellHD may be gone now. 11.2 currently has WX (well, a radar picture with the NOAA audio loop) and 11.3 is news, no sign of Livewell. Maybe there were enough complaints.... Currently there's no HD on 11.1 so I can't tell if the picture has improved any from the overly soft one they have been sporting since Livewell.



Wow. That was quick. The last time I watched 11x's, 11.2 looked horrible anyway. Full of noticeable blotchy patches. As you mentioned also, 11.1 was awfully soft. Good riddance to LIVEWELL!!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16510475
> 
> 
> Looks like LivewellHD may be gone now. 11.2 currently has WX (well, a radar picture with the NOAA audio loop) and 11.3 is news, no sign of Livewell. Maybe there were enough complaints.... Currently there's no HD on 11.1 so I can't tell if the picture has improved any from the overly soft one they have been sporting since Livewell.
> 
> 
> Also, here's to hoping that 50.3 gets dumped and the bandwidth returned back to 50.1 as well.



Well... 11.2 is still Livewell HD for me.... 11.3 is Channel 11 weather/news.


----------



## SirAllen

Yeah, I spoke too soon. 11.2 is now back to Livewell. Maybe they just run the WX stuff at certain times of the day or when they expect bad weather (although today seems clear). I wish Livewell would die though, I can't imagine the content they have running making them money. I've heard people not watching 11.1 because the HD is so bad (and I have too on occasion) so I hope they lose money on this stupid venture and return the quality back to their main.


Bummer about 50.1 already being maxed when network content plays.


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Hello,


I will soon be getting a 63" Samsung Plasma TV. I want to have it ISF calibrated by somebody highly skilled who will used the correct equipment and fine tune everything perfectly.


Can anybody recommend a technician in the Raleigh/Cary area??


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16528460
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I will soon be getting a 63" Samsung Plasma TV. I want to have it ISF calibrated by somebody highly skilled who will used the correct equipment and fine tune everything perfectly.
> 
> 
> Can anybody recommend a technician in the Raleigh/Cary area??
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Eliab calibrated my DLP and was excellent. However, he doesnt travel to NC anymore. I sent him an email asking for a referral and will post back his response. UMR ( http://www.accucal.org/ ) is another forum member who is a traveling calibrator with excellent references.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd03vrod* /forum/post/16504054
> 
> 
> I see that the TVGoS is working in Durham.



My DVR seemed to be receiving data for several days, but the listings are not filling in. So I am switching back to OTA for TVGOS.


----------



## cgreco

I finally got my DTVPal DVR yesterday! Thanks Scooper and rhaben for the info on how the unit is performing with TVGOS in this area. How long should it take for the full guide data to populate? And will the guide have accurate info for all of the subchannels? I have the TV Guide symbol up in the corner of the banner but some info is not accurate. For instance, 17-2 is Universal Sports but my guide shows NBC17 Weather. And will TVGOS reflect that THIS network programming just switched from 50-3 to 5-2?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16528645
> 
> 
> Eliab calibrated my DLP and was excellent. However, he doesnt travel to NC anymore. I sent him an email asking for a referral and will post back his response. UMR ( http://www.accucal.org/ ) is another forum member who is a traveling calibrator with excellent references.



I will be in NC in September. I also offer excellent audio calibration services to complete the home theater experience.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/16534400
> 
> 
> I finally got my DTVPal DVR yesterday! Thanks Scooper and rhaben for the info on how the unit is performing with TVGOS in this area. How long should it take for the full guide data to populate? And will the guide have accurate info for all of the subchannels? I have the TV Guide symbol up in the corner of the banner but some info is not accurate. For instance, 17-2 is Universal Sports but my guide shows NBC17 Weather. And will TVGOS reflect that THIS network programming just switched from 50-3 to 5-2?



My experiance is TVGOS from WRAL takes somewhere around an hour to populate on the DTVPAL DVR, if that long. To get a full guide in the meantime, just tune to every major channel in the guide - this will get you the PSIP data.


TVGOS is only as accurate as the stations provide, so right now - what is being sent is what Macrovision gets. Usually takes a couple weeks to catch up to these changes. It WILL be accurate on the major channels.


----------



## Hiatt66

What ever happened to them adding The Weather Channel HD? When they started adding channels it was listed as coming soon or something like that.


----------



## jrelmore

Is NBC17 DTV broadcasting on some other channel? It's been awhile since I been able to receive anything on 17.1 17.2. Not even a bad signal, All I get is "No Signal".

Is this simply poor reception? All other Garner DTV broadcasts are clear and strong here in Cary. Have had issues with NBC17 before, but nothing like this, signal strength 0 (zero)


----------



## cgreco

I get 17.1, 17.2, and 17.3 OTA just fine. Did you try rescanning for channels? I don't think any of the local stations have changed frequencies yet, but it might help anyway.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/16539260
> 
> 
> Is NBC17 DTV broadcasting on some other channel? It's been awhile since I been able to receive anything on 17.1 17.2. Not even a bad signal, All I get is "No Signal".
> 
> Is this simply poor reception? All other Garner DTV broadcasts are clear and strong here in Cary. Have had issues with NBC17 before, but nothing like this, signal strength 0 (zero)



Leaves? If by "awhile" you mean since spring has sprung, leaves may be your answer. How long have you been in your current location?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16540571
> 
> 
> Leaves? If by "awhile" you mean since spring has sprung, leaves may be your answer. How long have you been in your current location?



Interestingly enough... the arrival of the leaves actually improved my signal strength and SNR. I expected it to be the other way around.


----------



## Scooper

17 went down by 50% on power in order to prepare for their move down to digital 17 about 3-4 months ago. If the only difference between then and now is leaves - there's your answer - you need a better antenna.


Also - when it's blowing - you may notice dropouts on all your digital channels - again, it's the leaves creating additional multipath.


I've had this ever since I moved into this place (I'm literally in a clearing in a forest).


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16540657
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough... the arrival of the leaves actually improved my signal strength and SNR. I expected it to be the other way around.



That's not necessarily unusual. It may increase or decrease your signal and may have no effect at all. I had my antenna installed during the winter, so there is a slight difference in the spring/summer (for the worse), but this may all change once the June 12 deadline comes.


----------



## ldmccall

I had a conversation with Ben Drawbaugh (at engadgetHD) and he said that cable companies are really trying to convert all of their NTSC channels to QAM. This would allow much more bandwidth on the existing backbone.


Since most TVs out there don't have QAM tuners, the cable companies would have to furnish free converter boxes to customers without QAM tuners. To get around this (and I can't remember how this thought is bridged), the cable companies would be relaxing the QAM encryption to limit the number of boxes that would have to go out. This would be good news, as those of us with TVs with clear QAM tuners would be able to get more than just channels 0-24 on TWC using clear QAM. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/16541116
> 
> 
> Since most TVs out there don't have QAM tuners, the cable companies would have to furnish free converter boxes to customers without QAM tuners. To get around this (and I can't remember how this thought is bridged), the cable companies would be relaxing the QAM encryption to limit the number of boxes that would have to go out. This would be good news, as those of us with TVs with clear QAM tuners would be able to get more than just channels 0-24 on TWC using clear QAM. Any thoughts on this?



If they did that, they'd have to fully support their clear-QAM mappings now; train techs about it, tell people how to do a rescan, explain to people why their channels are someplace they may not expect. ("25-1? What's that?")


Given that, I'd be surprised if they actually went that route rather than just dictating that everyone gets a digital cable box.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16540679
> 
> 
> 17 went down by 50% on power in order to prepare for their move down to digital 17 about 3-4 months ago. If the only difference between then and now is leaves - there's your answer - you need a better antenna.
> 
> 
> Also - when it's blowing - you may notice dropouts on all your digital channels - again, it's the leaves creating additional multipath.



I think I'm seeing a combination effect of leaves and lower power. Last spring/summer I was able to receive 17.1 okay most days. Now I get a much less usable signal, and sometimes no signal.


I noticed a step down in signal quality on 17.1 a few months ago, probably due to the reduced power, but when the leaves came out that really killed it. Strangely, I get other channels like 50.1 from the same antenna farm with no problems.


I've been using the same two antennas - a fixed CM4228 and a roto-mounted UHF Yagi - here in Cary for over a year, and this is the worst signal quality 17.1 has ever been for me. I've given up watching NBC17 off the air and now only watch NBC on Hulu.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/16541297
> 
> 
> Given that, I'd be surprised if they actually went that route rather than just dictating that everyone gets a digital cable box.



Clear QAM would also expose them to more competition to third-party DVRs and HTPCs without cablecards. No way they'll give up that revenue stream.


I'm sure they'll be pushing their own digital cable boxes.


----------



## kckranz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kckranz* /forum/post/16488646
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone I'm just a "drive by" poster but saw that others here were looking for info about the TVGOS in the Raleigh area. I emailed the engineering department at WRAL (April 09) about when I'll get back / why I no longer received the guide info and they replied:
> 
> _WRAL started transmitting the digital TVGOS signal on June 8th of last
> 
> year on over-the-air channel 5.1. Many A/V devices are not able to
> 
> decode and/or display digital TVGOS information, though. The following
> 
> webpage has information on compatible TVGOS devices:
> 
> 
> [----Macrovision URL removed - low post count----]
> 
> 
> We are still working with Time Warner Cable to enable the display of the
> 
> TVGOS information embedded within our signal over their system._
> 
> 
> This feature was a huge selling point when I bought my plasma two years ago so I'm anxiously awaiting the return of this service.



Last week I emailed TWC inquiring about the TV GOS signal being available from WRAL but not broadcasted through their system. They replied with a very generic "we received your inquiry and are working hard to resolve the issue" etc etc. A few days later the service is working again and my on screen lineup has been populated. I'm on Cary's grid.


----------



## NCCaniac

I noticed on the AT&T site yesterday that if you click on U-verse, rather than asking for your home phone number, it now asks for your zip code. Entering 27513 (one zip code in Cary) took me straight to the U-verse page with package and price info. Once you actually go down the sign-up path, it asks for your phone number to see if it is available. (Not yet in my neighborhood.)


So, I wonder if this means the wider roll-out is coming soon?


----------



## Ictusbrucks

God I hope so. I'm really itching to get rid of my TWC service and go all ATT. Ever since TWC went to their own firmware on the boxes I haven't been able to stand using the DVR. It's like they had a bunch of monkeys write it.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/16541116
> 
> 
> ...This would be good news, as those of us with TVs with clear QAM tuners would be able to get more than just channels 0-24 on TWC using clear QAM. Any thoughts on this?



Thoughts? My first thought is "woo hoo!" .


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sggoodri* /forum/post/16541388
> 
> 
> Clear QAM would also expose them to more competition to third-party DVRs and HTPCs without cablecards. No way they'll give up that revenue stream.
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll be pushing their own digital cable boxes.



But if they stop analog transmission before 2012, wouldn't they have to provide free digital cable boxes until they're allowed to stop supporting analog customers?


I suppose they'd offer crappy, no-feature, SD-only boxes for free and expect folks to pay up for better boxes.


I've said it before and I'll say it again--if they make folks pay for set top boxes for every TV, they'll lose even more customers to satellite and other alternatives. Not having to have an STB is one of their few remaining advantages.


----------



## Oldemanphil

Well we have two TWC set top boxes and four others TVs on QAM. If they cripple QAM, TWC will have NO advantages other the other options available to us. After 12 years or so on TWC this may be the final straw.


----------



## jrelmore

Yes, it's been a few months. Had been a usable signal since last Summer, though marginal prior. Using a CM4228 rooftop with CM7778 amp. 17.x is the only problem ch#. The 6 gen. tuners do handle multi-path much better than the older T-150 1st gen. tuner. Even WRAL is high signal even though they're still transmitting from 600ft lower than normal & they'll broadcast from the new height next month.


Is this NBC17 power reduction permanent? News and Today Show are not

the same streamed through the MC/PC. We do stream all other NBC programming so will miss their news. (posted this ? @ http://dtv.myncblogs.com/2009/04/09/...l/#comment-351 )



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16540679
> 
> 
> 17 went down by 50% on power in order to prepare for their move down to digital 17 about 3-4 months ago. If the only difference between then and now is leaves - there's your answer - you need a better antenna.
> 
> 
> Also - when it's blowing - you may notice dropouts on all your digital channels - again, it's the leaves creating additional multipath.
> 
> 
> I've had this ever since I moved into this place (I'm literally in a clearing in a forest).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/16547208
> 
> 
> Yes, it's been a few months. Had been a usable signal since last Summer, though marginal prior. Using a CM4228 rooftop with CM7778 amp. 17.x is the only problem ch#. The 6 gen. tuners do handle multi-path much better than the older T-150 1st gen. tuner. Even WRAL is high signal even though they're still transmitting from 600ft lower than normal & they'll broadcast from the new height next month.
> 
> 
> Is this NBC17 power reduction permanent? News and Today Show are not
> 
> the same streamed through the MC/PC. We do stream all other NBC programming so will miss their news. (posted this ? @ http://dtv.myncblogs.com/2009/04/09/...l/#comment-351 )



I don't believe it is - it's only until everything is final.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oldemanphil* /forum/post/16546101
> 
> 
> Well we have two TWC set top boxes and four others TVs on QAM. If they cripple QAM, TWC will have NO advantages other the other options available to us. After 12 years or so on TWC this may be the final straw.



Well, they can't cripple it by removing the broadcast channels - they're legally required to provide those unencrypted. They're under no obligation to provide anything else unencrypted, though (and therefore, they don't).


----------



## jrelmore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16547604
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is - it's only until everything is final.



reply from NBC17: "Our DTV is still at full power. We only reduced the analog transmitter since half of it is being converted to digital for June 12th."..."Once we switch down to channel 17 on June 12th, it should be a lot easier to pick up"


----------



## Scooper

Always good to get the right story...


----------



## esfb8zs

We have 6 meg RoadRunner only in Knightdale and lost almost all the digital channels on the cable in the last week or so. We still get 5.1 and 5.3 which are running an ad about the coming change to analog services. Anyone else loose theirs?


On another note, I saw the mentions of higher roadrunner speeds and rebooted my modem. I got 13171kbps at the roadrunner test site !!!


----------



## Daryl L

I got very high download speed without rebooting my modem. I really don't wan't any download speed. I was happy with 7Mbps download. I'd prefer my upload speed double. That would improve my video broadcasting quality.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/16550828
> 
> 
> reply from NBC17: "Our DTV is still at full power. We only reduced the analog transmitter since half of it is being converted to digital for June 12th."..."Once we switch down to channel 17 on June 12th, it should be a lot easier to pick up"



I'm planning an antenna upgrade from a RS U-75R to a Winegard HD 8800 just before June 12. I'll let you all know how it goes in receiving Raleigh channels. I'm 89 miles out. Right now, I can see 17 analog just barely, and only at certain times of the night can I get the digitals.


----------



## rollcage

Anyone actually receiving any of the following?


Smithsonian HD (Channel 293)

MavTV HD (Channel 294)

Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Channel 246)


When I tune to these, it tells me to call Customer Care. I receive all other HD channels without issue. I have an 8300HD with a 500GB external add-on.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/16574994
> 
> 
> Anyone actually receiving any of the following?
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD (Channel 293)
> 
> MavTV HD (Channel 294)
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Channel 246)
> 
> 
> When I tune to these, it tells me to call Customer Care. I receive all other HD channels without issue. I have an 8300HD with a 500GB external add-on.



My father said he was getting Smithsonian, MavTV, and "some other channel" that he couldn't remember on Sunday. I had warned him about the impending drop of HDNet so while wandering around he noted the new channels.


So it seems N Raleigh is getting them apparently.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/16574994
> 
> 
> Anyone actually receiving any of the following?
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD (Channel 293)
> 
> MavTV HD (Channel 294)
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Channel 246)
> 
> 
> When I tune to these, it tells me to call Customer Care. I receive all other HD channels without issue. I have an 8300HD with a 500GB external add-on.



Yes but just like the channels they are replacing, HDNET and HDNET movies, you have to subscribe to the HD Plus Tier to receive them.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/16574994
> 
> 
> Anyone actually receiving any of the following?
> 
> 
> Smithsonian HD (Channel 293)
> 
> MavTV HD (Channel 294)
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Channel 246)
> 
> 
> When I tune to these, it tells me to call Customer Care. I receive all other HD channels without issue. I have an 8300HD with a 500GB external add-on.



I get them in Cary. As stated before, do you have the HD Extra Tier?


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16576765
> 
> 
> I get them in Cary. As stated before, do you have the HD Extra Tier?



I do not have the HD Plus Tier. I wasn't aware that these weren't going to be free, but I've confirmed they aren't on the TWC website.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/carol...mnetworks.html


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/16576915
> 
> 
> I do not have the HD Plus Tier. I wasn't aware that these weren't going to be free, but I've confirmed they aren't on the TWC website.
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/carol...mnetworks.html



You should be reading this page:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html


----------



## Lee L

But everywhere I turn Time Warner has ads touting them as the home of Free HD. You mean it is not true?


----------



## jwsteel

I haven't tried it since the March debacle, but I was wondering if anyone had experienced any success with hooking back up their eSATA drives lately.... Are they still a lost cause, or did TWC fix it yet?


(I realize this is probably an intensely stupid question, but hey...)


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16577981
> 
> 
> But everywhere I turn Time Warner has ads touting them as the home of Free HD. You mean it is not true?



It's only "free" if you're already paying for it but don't know it's there.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16578040
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it since the March debacle, but I was wondering if anyone had experienced any success with hooking back up their eSATA drives lately.... Are they still a lost cause, or did TWC fix it yet?
> 
> 
> (I realize this is probably an intensely stupid question, but hey...)



you need to be here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830 


Then you can see other people be disappointed instead of trying it yourself.


----------



## bartsmith

Has anyone been having trouble with HBO and Showtime On Demand recently? I haven't been able to access either over the past few days.


----------



## gstelmack

Hallmark HD was a stroke of genius on TWC's part. I was all set to drop the HD Plus Tier, and now my wife would kill me. Sigh.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16578536
> 
> 
> you need to be here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830
> 
> 
> Then you can see other people be disappointed instead of trying it yourself.



Hmmm... I'll take that as a "no," then.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/16579139
> 
> 
> Hallmark HD was a stroke of genius on TWC's part. I was all set to drop the HD Plus Tier, and now my wife would kill me. Sigh.



ditto...


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16577214
> 
> 
> You should be reading this page:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html



Does anyone know the story on this from the above link?

"We are currently taking steps to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WTVD-TV after the end of the broadcasters' DTV transition on June 12th. However, it is possible that we may be required to cease carriage of WTVD-TV in analog format on channel 6 (for Durham, Chapel Hill), channel 9 (for Raleigh, Wake Forest, Youngsville, Knightdale, Wendell, Zebulon), channel 11 (for Farmville, Goldsboro, Henderson, Wilson, Bailey, Lake Gaston, Littleton, Spring Hope), channel 13 (for Carrboro, Cary, Garner) and channel 213. Regardless, WTVD-TV's HD signal will remain available on channel 211 and channel 212 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner."


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16577214
> 
> 
> You should be reading this page:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html



I do read that page, but no where on that page does it formally state that the new channels were to be placed in the Plus Tier. My assumption was that the "HD Tier" they mention was the same Tier as all the free HD. Anyway, I don't care about any of those new channels, so its a wash for me.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/16580958
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the story on this from the above link?



I'll bet that ABC wants TWC to carry their "LiveWell" junk on analog cable, but TWC doesn't want to, so ABC is threating to withhold 11.1 from analog in retaliation.


Drew


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Anybody get this info from TWC???

http://consumerist.com/5272933/time-...-based-billing 


Added this to the Subscriber agreement:


> Quote:
> 6. Special Provisions Regarding HSD Service
> 
> 
> (ii) I agree that TWC or ISP may change the Maximum Throughput Rate of any tier by amending the price list or Terms of Use. My continued use of the HSD Service following such a change will constitute my acceptance of any new Maximum Throughput Rate. If the level or tier of HSD Service to which I subscribe has a specified limit on the amount of bytes that I can use in a given billing cycle, I also agree that TWC may use technical means, including but not limited to suspending or reducing the speed of my HSD Service, to ensure compliance with these limits, and that TWC or ISP may move me to a higher tier of HSD Service (which may result in higher monthly charges) or impose other charges and fees if my use exceeds these limits.
> 
> 
> (iii) I agree that TWC may use Network Management Tools as it determines appropriate and/or that it may use technical means, including but not limited to suspending or reducing the Throughput Rate of my HSD Service, to ensure compliance with its Terms of Use and to ensure that its service operates efficiently. I further agree that TWC and ISP have the right to monitor my bandwidth usage patterns to facilitate the provision of the HSD Service and to ensure my compliance with the Terms of Use and to efficiently manage their networks and their provision of services. TWC or ISP may take such steps as each may determine appropriate in the event my usage of the HSD Service does not comply with the Terms of Use. I acknowledge that HSD Service does not include other services managed by TWC and delivered over TWC's shared infrastructure, including Video Service and Digital Phone Service.



Not cool!!


I've been thinking of switching to DirecTV or Dish Network. Anybody care to recommend either? Not a whole lot of options for the internet though... basically just TWC and ATT DSL?? I won't go satellite internet. I really cannot wait for U-verse!


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16584895
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of switching to DirecTV or Dish Network. Anybody care to recommend either? Not a whole lot of options for the internet though... basically just TWC and ATT DSL?? I won't go satellite internet. I really cannot wait for U-verse!



I have had Dish Network for over 8 years after dropping TWC for TV. (I have internet over DSL with AT&T.) Dish is not perfect, but much better quality picture, in my experience, and less expensive than TWC. Customer service has varied from good to average, but in the last couple of years they seem to have really been trying to improve that. (Have not really needed customer service very often.) I have not stepped up to the HD packages yet as I am waiting to see price comparisons with u-Verse. The only real disadvantage of Dish over DirectTV that I can see is lack of NFL Sunday Ticket and MLB Extra Innings. If those are not critical for you, Dish is probably the better sat offering.


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Thanks

Well I also have a landline and iphone through ATT, so I could get more of a discount on DirecTV. So if theyre comparable that may be the way to go.

I just don't know know if I want to keep TWC as internet while I await U-verse of if I should suffer through a couple months of ATT DSL while waiting on U-verse.


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16584895
> 
> 
> Anybody get this info from TWC???
> 
> http://consumerist.com/5272933/time-...-based-billing
> 
> 
> Added this to the Subscriber agreement:
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool!!
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of switching to DirecTV or Dish Network. Anybody care to recommend either? Not a whole lot of options for the internet though... basically just TWC and ATT DSL?? I won't go satellite internet. I really cannot wait for U-verse!



You may be able to get DirecTV from AT&T in bundle. It's worth checking into. I'm an Embarq customer and they offer Dish in a bundle. You might want to see if AT&T Uverse is available in your are too.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/16583581
> 
> 
> I do read that page, but no where on that page does it formally state that the new channels were to be placed in the Plus Tier. My assumption was that the "HD Tier" they mention was the same Tier as all the free HD. Anyway, I don't care about any of those new channels, so its a wash for me.



The "free HD" is part of the Digital Tier (or whatever it's called these days) and always has been. HD Suite has always been a pay package.


It might be more helpful if TWC stopped changing the package names to make everything sound better value when it's just exactly the same.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16584895
> 
> 
> Anybody get this info from TWC???
> 
> http://consumerist.com/5272933/time-...-based-billing
> 
> 
> Added this to the Subscriber agreement:
> 
> 
> 
> Not cool!!
> 
> 
> I've been thinking of switching to DirecTV or Dish Network. Anybody care to recommend either? Not a whole lot of options for the internet though... basically just TWC and ATT DSL?? I won't go satellite internet. I really cannot wait for U-verse!



And that's one reason why I've never been interested in their price-lock guarantee. It doesn't protect you from any changes or charges they might make outside of your typical bill.


----------



## tommy122

(TWC) ***HD is unavailable Please try later??? What's up with this? Normally, if I change the channel and then come back, it will be available. However, sometimes it's not. I was just watching a movie on AMC HD and during the commercial I switched to another channel. When I went back, I got the message. Whatever is causing this, it's annoying as hell!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16592728
> 
> 
> (TWC) ***HD is unavailable Please try later??? What's up with this? Normally, if I change the channel and then come back, it will be available. However, sometimes it's not. I was just watching a movie on AMC HD and during the commercial I switched to another channel. When I went back, I got the message. Whatever is causing this, it's annoying as hell!



Welcome to the wonderful world of switched digital video.


----------



## ldmccall

I am getting all 3 on my TWC box, but only MAV and Smithsonian on my Windows Media Center CableCard tuners. This means that Hallmark Movies is being delivered using SDV.


----------



## jfalek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16596515
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of switched digital video.



I am also unable to get several channels - AMC HD (244), FX HD (245), SCI HD (247), BIO HD (296), HIST HD (297) with the same message of
****HD is unavailable Please try later*. I also have had some problems this weekend with Movies on Demand (501, 502).


Your comment indicated that this was possible related to SDV. Why do you think that this is a SDV issue? I understand what SDV is, but I don't understand the correlation. Would you provide some links that could give me some additional understanding to your comment?










Thank you,

James


----------



## HDMe2

I wonder how long before the backlash starts against the switched video.


Consider... Time Warner wouldn't credit you for time you don't spend watching TV... you have a flat rate per month, right? But when you can clearly demonstrate that you can't watch channels you are paying that flat rate to watch, isn't there likely a class-action lawsuit waiting to happen where people want credits for channels they pay for but cannot watch due to the mechanisms of switched video?


I'm not lawsuit happy myself... but this just sounds like bad PR all around if more people keep having problems.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfalek* /forum/post/16601552
> 
> 
> Would you provide some links that could give me some additional understanding to your comment?



You're in one. Search this thread. We've been reporting on SDV issues like this since they started the roll out.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16602066
> 
> 
> We've been reporting on SDV issues like this since they started the roll out.



Yeah, I'm seeing this on a Tivo w/a Tuning Adapter this afternoon - while not all SDV channels are out (woo, FSC!), most of the HD ones throw an error.


----------



## tommy122

OK. The understanding that I have is using SDV, TWC doesn't send a signal for channels that no one is watching. If I select one of those channels, I thought that my box sent a signal request and the channel would be sent. If my understanding is correct, the sending part does not seem to be working correctly. Most of the time, when I switch to a channel and receive the message, if I switch to another channel and then back again, it will be there. Sometimes it may take 10 minutes for a signal to be sent. This is unacceptable to me. Suppose I had my DVR set to record on that channel. TWC has "cheaped out" using this technology instead of increasing capacity. As long as SDV works, no problem. If they can't get it to work properly, they need to put it back in the box!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16602823
> 
> 
> OK. The understanding that I have is using SDV, TWC doesn't send a signal for channels that no one is watching. If I select one of those channels, I thought that my box sent a signal request and the channel would be sent. If my understanding is correct, the sending part does not seem to be working correctly. Most of the time, when I switch to a channel and receive the message, if I switch to another channel and then back again, it will be there. Sometimes it may take 10 minutes for a signal to be sent. This is unacceptable to me. Suppose I had my DVR set to record on that channel. TWC has "cheaped out" using this technology instead of increasing capacity. As long as SDV works, no problem. If they can't get it to work properly, they need to put it back in the box!



Are you using a TWC Cable box or a TiVo with a Tuning Adapter? One cause of the behavior you describe could be a poor "return path" making it hard for the box to talk back to the hub. If its a TiVo, go into TA diagnostics and hit select twice. The ninth line indicates the RDC power level... what do you see? RDC in the 50's would indicate a problem. I have 47 and all is fine. If its a TWC box, you can go into diags and also find the RDC value.


----------



## UNCHeel

Anyone on here a F1 fan that watched or recorded the Turkish GP this afternoon? Did you notice any difference in the PQ? Normally F1 is shown on SPEEDHD but Fox has it for four races starting this weekend. It was on RAZHD 250 this afternoon. The general PQ is horrible compared to what I am used to seeing on SPEEDHD. Also I have noticed some jaggies on straight line items like signs, edges of the track, etc. Any ideas?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16602823
> 
> 
> TWC has "cheaped out" using this technology instead of increasing capacity. As long as SDV works, no problem. If they can't get it to work properly, they need to put it back in the box!



I still think like my original post a few months back, that putting all these new channels on SDV was a case of having to rather than wanting to. If they waited until bandwidth became available their lineup would have been laughable at this point.


Their lack of investment in tangible infrastructure upgrades is now biting them in the ass - see the internet cap debacle for another example.


So since any chance of a serious network upgrade from TWC is a fairy tale the best we can hope for is that the digital switchover allows them to dump enough analog to free up something, somewhere to make SDV function as it should.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/16603769
> 
> 
> Anyone on here a F1 fan that watched or recorded the Turkish GP this afternoon? Did you notice any difference in the PQ? Normally F1 is shown on SPEEDHD but Fox has it for four races starting this weekend. It was on RAZHD 250 this afternoon. The general PQ is horrible compared to what I am used to seeing on SPEEDHD. Also I have noticed some jaggies on straight line items like signs, edges of the track, etc. Any ideas?



I don't get SPEEDHD, so I have nothing to compare it too, but I was vaguely disappointed by the quality. I wound up with a 13GB file size, so FOX did not shirk too much on bandwidth. Maybe there was some other problem, like going from a low bandwidth "Master feed" to mpeg2... I don't watch many sports on FOX, except for NFL football, and that looks considerably worse on FOX than it does on WRAL.


Drew


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/16580958
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the story on this from the above link?
> 
> "We are currently taking steps to ensure that all of our customers, regardless of equipment, will continue to be able to view WTVD-TV after the end of the broadcasters' DTV transition on June 12th. However, it is possible that we may be required to cease carriage of WTVD-TV in analog format on channel 6 (for Durham, Chapel Hill), channel 9 (for Raleigh, Wake Forest, Youngsville, Knightdale, Wendell, Zebulon), channel 11 (for Farmville, Goldsboro, Henderson, Wilson, Bailey, Lake Gaston, Littleton, Spring Hope), channel 13 (for Carrboro, Cary, Garner) and channel 213. Regardless, WTVD-TV's HD signal will remain available on channel 211 and channel 212 to customers with HD converters and will continue to be accessible on direct-connect digital televisions and other devices that include a QAM tuner."



Now what about those old folks who were told by the tv cable "do not worry we will keep the tv signal coming into your analog tv after the ota analog is shut down"? When the cable tv is shutting down their analog channel; Is the tv cable going to give the old folks the set top box free at no extra charge?


If the charge one cent more for the box, they have broken a promise & are guilty of filthy lucre.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16606289
> 
> 
> Now what about those old folks who were told by the tv cable "do not worry we will keep the tv signal coming into your analog tv after the ota analog is shut down"? When the cable tv is shutting down their analog channel; Is the tv cable going to give the old folks the set top box free at no extra charge?
> 
> 
> If the charge one cent more for the box, they have broken a promise & are guilty of filthy lucre.



My understanding was that you have to have a digital TV with a QAM tuner or a set top box. I could be wrong, but I don't think that TWC ever promised to keep sending an analog signal.


----------



## tommy122

We have had YEARS to prepare for the digital transition. It surprises me that, at the 11th hour, we have people who seem to be shocked at this as though this is the first time they have heard of it. I'll bet that if it were postponed for 5 more years, we would still have that 10% who would not be ready. Call me a hard ass, but I don't have much sympathy for them. Some are playing the "poor old folks card", but I'm 67 years old and I get it.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16607125
> 
> 
> My understanding was that you have to have a digital TV with a QAM tuner or a set top box. I could be wrong, but I don't think that TWC ever promised to keep sending an analog signal.



I do not have a way to copy the tv adds. But if I could, I could show you their tv add of such a commitment. They have run & put them over the air attmepting to get new customers who still use the antenna only. But if they do not stand by the promise giving the older folks the same analog channels at the same price per month even if over a free box that they will maintain free from now on;' Then their tv adds are miss leading & they are guilty of filthy lucre.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16607125
> 
> 
> My understanding was that you have to have a digital TV with a QAM tuner or a set top box. I could be wrong, but I don't think that TWC ever promised to keep sending an analog signal.



Nope. The FCC has mandated that the analog signal MUST be shown as it always has on cable for broadcast channels. This does not apply however to networks like TNT, CNN, ESPN etc. Only ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, UNC, and MyTV and anything else on there now that is being delivered off the analog towers.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16607315
> 
> 
> I do not have a way to copy the tv adds. But if I could, I could show you their tv add of such a commitment. They have run & put them over the air attmepting to get new customers who still use the antenna only. But if they do not stand by the promise giving the older folks the same analog channels at the same price per month even if over a free box that they will maintain free from now on;' Then their tv adds are miss leading & they are guilty of filthy lucre.



Since I have a cable box, I haven't paid much attention to their ads so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16607400
> 
> 
> Nope. The FCC has mandated that the analog signal MUST be shown as it always has on cable for broadcast channels. This does not apply however to networks like TNT, CNN, ESPN etc. Only ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW, UNC, and MyTV and anything else on there now that is being delivered off the analog towers.



When channel 5 stops broadcasting an analog signal for example, I assume that they will broadcast their signal digitally. So you are saying that when TWC receives this digital signal, they will have to convert it to analog. This seems to defeat the purpose of going digital.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16608535
> 
> 
> When channel 5 stops broadcasting an analog signal for example, I assume that they will broadcast their signal digitally. So you are saying that when TWC receives this digital signal, they will have to convert it to analog. This seems to defeat the purpose of going digital.



TWC is to provide an analog channel of the current ch5. It can be done at the head end [the office] of the tv cable. The tv cable can go to complete digital but provide the box with an ch 3 analog box like the ota converter box. If that is done then it is defeating the purpose going to TV cable. Just get an OTA box & connect it to the antenna. Otherwise tvc cable is defeating their purpose. It smells like

filthy lucre.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16608535
> 
> 
> When channel 5 stops broadcasting an analog signal for example, I assume that they will broadcast their signal digitally. So you are saying that when TWC receives this digital signal, they will have to convert it to analog. This seems to defeat the purpose of going digital.



It defeats the purpose in my opinion also, BUT some people don't like change...










The cable companies have already converted to the digital signal, and are sending that in a much watered down state to the analog low end broadcast tier. People are fools to like that picture, or continue to pay for a signal like that if you ask me.

*TV ANTENNA'S ARE THE WAY TO GO!*


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16608925
> 
> 
> It defeats the purpose in my opinion also, BUT some people don't like change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable companies have already converted to the digital signal, and are sending that in a much watered down state to the analog low end broadcast tier. People are fools to like that picture, or continue to pay for a signal like that if you ask me.
> 
> *TV ANTENNA'S ARE THE WAY TO GO!*



I guess I don't get it. Technology is constantly changing and, in most cases, it requires us to upgrade our equipment (i.e. cassette decks, etc.) to enjoy the benefits. I can't see why the government, cable companies, etc. are bending over backwards to accommodate that 10% that don't want to change. I guess this is another case of political correctness causing the many to have to accommodate the few.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16609088
> 
> 
> I guess I don't get it. Technology is constantly changing and, in most cases, it requires us to upgrade our equipment (i.e. cassette decks, etc.) to enjoy the benefits. I can't see why the government, cable companies, etc. are bending over backwards to accommodate that 10% that don't want to change. I guess this is another case of political correctness causing the many to have to accommodate the few.



I guess they could be partly thinking of it as a public service. If not even cable provided analog signals anymore, landfills wouldn't be big enough to take all the devices with only analog tuners at once. I probably have over 500 lbs. of such stuff myself.


----------



## ApexRon

This morning, I am unable to receive channel 279 (NGCHD) and excessive pixelation on channels 277 (HGTVD) and 278 (FOODHD). All other channels are fine as well as the non-HD channels for the three with issues.


TWC says dispatch but I was wondering if anyone else is having this issue. Send me a private message if you like.


Cheers


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16605305
> 
> 
> I don't get SPEEDHD, so I have nothing to compare it too, but I was vaguely disappointed by the quality. I wound up with a 13GB file size, so FOX did not shirk too much on bandwidth. Maybe there was some other problem, like going from a low bandwidth "Master feed" to mpeg2... I don't watch many sports on FOX, except for NFL football, and that looks considerably worse on FOX than it does on WRAL.
> 
> 
> Drew





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/16603769
> 
> 
> Anyone on here a F1 fan that watched or recorded the Turkish GP this afternoon? Did you notice any difference in the PQ? Normally F1 is shown on SPEEDHD but Fox has it for four races starting this weekend. It was on RAZHD 250 this afternoon. The general PQ is horrible compared to what I am used to seeing on SPEEDHD. Also I have noticed some jaggies on straight line items like signs, edges of the track, etc. Any ideas?



yes, i noticed a difference. i think F1 broadcast do not originate in HD, but are produced in widescreen SD. so the quality on speedHD isn't great to start with. but i do think it was noticably worse on FOX. not sure why, but a couple of guesses:

1) maybe some extra "conversions" were done for the FOX broadcast

2) the FOX broadcast was delayed ... maybe the recording and replay was lossy.


there is a replay today on speed. it would be interesting to see if the replay on speed is better than the delayed fox broadcast.


----------



## Mazda 3s

Is anyone else having problems with NBC (Digital 17.1, 17.2, 17.3) and analog channel 7 this morning? The digital channels are showing up blank, and channel 7 has no audio.


I'm on TWC in Garner.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mazda 3s* /forum/post/16618343
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with NBC (Digital 17.1, 17.2, 17.3) and analog channel 7 this morning? The digital channels are showing up blank, and channel 7 has no audio.
> 
> 
> I'm on TWC in Garner.



Either Barry's on his way to Progress Energy to pay the delinquent power bill, or perhaps it was a disgruntled recently released staffer with a pair of bolt cutters. Regardless, it's off the air.


UPDATE: TWC has scrambled to put the analog signal back up. It's the digital transmitter that's dead.


----------



## nitdawg

No NBC this morning...maybe they tried some local news in HD and melted the transmitter.


----------



## jspENC

Those storms last night may have done some damage. WITN had problems early this morning with programming.


----------



## Scooper

17.1 digital is off the air right now. the SD 17 is on Dish - probably a quick drop to the analog channel. 17.2 and 17.3 are on, 17.2 appears to be showing the normal 17.1 programming in SD


----------



## FrankTheTank2

Sorry - dont know where else to post this question.


Complete NOOB here. I would like to watch free HDTV over the air. I noticed an old antenna in my attic (we moved into this new house a few months ago) (pictures below).


Can I simply connect my TV to this antenna and get HDTV for free or I am missing a bunch of key steps?


My details:

TV: Panasonic 42 Plasma (3 years old)

Zip Code: 28210 - Charlotte, NC

Location: on top of hill, no major blockages

Antenna location: Attic


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankTheTank2* /forum/post/16620686
> 
> 
> Complete NOOB here. I would like to watch free HDTV over the air. I noticed an old antenna in my attic (we moved into this new house a few months ago) (pictures below).
> 
> 
> Can I simply connect my TV to this antenna and get HDTV for free or I am missing a bunch of key steps?
> 
> 
> My details:
> 
> TV: Panasonic 42” Plasma (3 years old)
> 
> Zip Code: 28210 – Charlotte, NC
> 
> Location: on top of hill, no major blockages
> 
> Antenna location: Attic



You can always try it.







Seriously, from those pictures, it looks like it is currently hooked up to bypass the amplifier and I assume the white cable eventually goes to where you can connect to your TV. If so, you should be able to just connect to your Panasonic's antenna input and then go into the TV's setup menu and have it scan for digital channels. Assuming that antenna can pick up enough signal for your location, you should be good to go on picking up over the air digital HD signals from your local stations.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankTheTank2* /forum/post/16620686
> 
> 
> Sorry - dont know where else to post this question.
> 
> 
> Complete NOOB here. I would like to watch free HDTV over the air. I noticed an old antenna in my attic (we moved into this new house a few months ago) (pictures below).
> 
> 
> Can I simply connect my TV to this antenna and get HDTV for free or I am missing a bunch of key steps?
> 
> 
> My details:
> 
> TV: Panasonic 42 Plasma (3 years old)
> 
> Zip Code: 28210 - Charlotte, NC
> 
> Location: on top of hill, no major blockages
> 
> Antenna location: Attic



You may also want to post your question in the Charlotte-OTA forum. They'll be able to give you a lot more help than those of us here in Raleigh can.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...486246&page=67


----------



## opie168

Yup had NBC out here in Raleigh this morning when i first turned on my DirecTV box. good to know it wasn't just me.


Meanwhile right now its VERY jerky watching "Im a Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here" with the picture going out and right back on at times.


----------



## ziltink

Can someone explain these maps? I looked them over for the Raleigh market and it appears when the switch occurs for some, the signal will improve while others will get worse. For example, UNC-TV and NBC17 appear to get worse after the change. There appears to be another map that shows they will improve at a later date.

http://www.fcc.gov/dtv/markets/ 


Thanks.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16625468
> 
> 
> Can someone explain these maps? I looked them over for the Raleigh market and it appears when the switch occurs for some, the signal will improve while others will get worse. For example, UNC-TV and NBC17 appear to get worse after the change. There appears to be another map that shows they will improve at a later date.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/dtv/markets/
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The ones who lose in the beginning are starting out at reduced power while they make adjustments. Some may not even be doing that still, like WTVD might just turn up to the full power map. I think UNC WRAL and WNCN may be starting on low. Anyone know for sure?


Last night got my new Winegard HD 8800 up, and could get 17 analog almost perfect. The digital high power channels from up at Garner were 30-40%. I was still able to view all the same channels but with much better signals than the U-75R gave. If you need to buy an antenna, this is the one. I modified mine, by making the rear screen continuous for VHF reception. WNCT went from 40% to 60% five feet off the ground when I added the three inch screen across the gap in the reflectors. Analog high VHF stations looked better than they did with my old VU-90XR. This 8800 is very directional, and I can't see any problems tuning channels over 40 with it. I tied back the feed system with a zip tie to get it away from the bowties. I carefully bent the feed lines toward the rear as well. Very happy with it, and saved about $50 at least, because if I had gone with seperate band antennas I would have needed more coax and joiners.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16625468
> 
> 
> Can someone explain these maps?



I think the first one is what's anticipated to happen on transition day, and the next one is the anticipated final state of things, after pending construction, etc, is completed.


Does anybody remember how long WUNC is going to be at low power after the transition? It looks like it will be miserable for a while (45KW, low elevation). I guess its a good thing I have a lot of Sesame Street, Curious George, and Thomas queued up in case we can't get WUNC for a while.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16625596
> 
> 
> The ones who lose in the beginning are starting out at reduced power while they make adjustments. Some may not even be doing that still, like WTVD might just turn up to the full power map. I think UNC WRAL and WNCN may be starting on low. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> Last night got my new Winegard HD 8800 up, and could get 17 analog almost perfect. The digital high power channels from up at Garner were 30-40%. I was still able to view all the same channels but with much better signals than the U-75R gave. If you need to buy an antenna, this is the one. I modified mine, by making the rear screen continuous for VHF reception. WNCT went from 40% to 60% five feet off the ground when I added the three inch screen across the gap in the reflectors. Analog high VHF stations looked better than they did with my old VU-90XR. This 8800 is very directional, and I can't see any problems tuning channels over 40 with it. I tied back the feed system with a zip tie to get it away from the bowties. I carefully bent the feed lines toward the rear as well. Very happy with it, and saved about $50 at least, because if I had gone with seperate band antennas I would have needed more coax and joiners.



WNCN and WRAL are both at lower transmitter power today while the other half of their existing transmitters are converted. WRAL has full ERP today because their half power transmitter is focused only on the western half of their coverage area. WNCN has to convert the other half of their ch17 analog to digital capability while WRAL has to their convert frequency on the other half of their existing digital transmitter. WRAL will be moving up to their new antenna and off the lower aux sidemount which should restore service to the east but ERP over the full circle will be half what it was in the western halfcircle today. On friday their power will remain the same but be fullcircle which cuts effective power in half.


Disclaimer... this is my understanding from reading the stuff on fcc submissions. subject to corrections by Russ and Pete (or Scooper







).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16625773
> 
> 
> WNCN and WRAL are both starting at lower power while the other half of their existing transmitters are converted. WNCN has to convert there ch17 analog to digital capability while WRAL has to their convert frequency on their existing digital transmitter. WRAL will be moving up to their new antenna and off the lower aux sidemount which should help to the east but ERP will drop from today. Today they are on half a transmitter but concentrated only on a halfcircle. On friday their power will remain the same but be fullcircle which cuts effective power in half.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer... this is my understanding from reading the stuff on fcc submissions. subject to corrections by Russ and Pete.



Almost - Right now, WRAL is at Full 1 MW on the side aux, tomorrow they goto half power on the 2000' antenna, should result in a net gain of viewers. Expect the half power to full power before the end of the summer.


I don't remember the details on WNCN.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16608535
> 
> 
> When channel 5 stops broadcasting an analog signal for example, I assume that they will broadcast their signal digitally. So you are saying that when TWC receives this digital signal, they will have to convert it to analog. *This seems to defeat the purpose of going digital.*



Well, the purpose of going digital was only for the actual over the air broadcasts for stations. It had nothing to do with Cable per se, except that cable companies are needing to make some adjustments in how the signal is delivered to compensate just like conumers are having to do. In some cases, the cable companies have been using the HD feed and converting it to analog or whatever their plant needs to get the SD signal out and this has resulted in a better picture than before.


There are lots of people with TVs that are 25 years old and they have a cable box sitting on top, the TV is tuned to Channel 3 and care nothing about HD or even stereo for that matter.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16626129
> 
> 
> Almost - Right now, WRAL is at Full 1 MW on the side aux, tomorrow they goto half power on the 2000' antenna, should result in a net gain of viewers. Expect the half power to full power before the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> I don't remember the details on WNCN.



Yes... Today... transmitter power is at half... but ERP is full power but only in the western semicircle. Less transmitter power but concentrated into half the area.


I wasnt clear that i was referring to transmitter power and not ERP.


Ill clean up my post. Thanks,


----------



## abward

What time today should I do the rescan (i.e. when are they all done screwing around)? I see that WRAL is at 13:00, but I don't know when the rest are.


----------



## jspENC

Eastern NC channel 12 WCTI will be going just after noon, so if you have VHF antennas, are east of Raleigh and are home, turn it down east and check it out. This will be one of the first to switch I believe. WRAL had to wait for them to get off channel 48 before coming on air.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/16632580
> 
> 
> What time today should I do the rescan (i.e. when are they all done screwing around)? I see that WRAL is at 13:00, but I don't know when the rest are.



From what I've been able to find -

WRAL - starts analog Nightlight at 1255, stop DTV on 53 at 1255, start DTV on 48 as soon as they can

WRAZ - shutoff analog 50 at 1300. They are already on their final DTV channel

WTVD - shutoff analog at 1230. move DTV from 52 to 11 as soon as they can

WNCN - shutoff analog 1230, move DTV from 55 to 17 as soon as they can

WUNC stations (all) - Midnight for all analog shutdowns / DTV moves

WRAY - analog off, already on final DTV


WLFL - analog off, moving from 57 to 27, I don't have a time

WRDC - analog off, moving from 27 to 28, I don't have a time

WLFL and WRDC will be happening at the same time.


WUVC - I don't know what time their analog is shutoff, but they are already on final DTV


WRPX -on Final DTV, but I don't know when they plan to shutoff analog

WFPX - I think that is ditto


----------



## mdb77a

Hi everyone. Now that the NHL playoffs are drawing to a close, its time for my summer ritual: Scaling back on cable TV. Last summer I pared down to basic cable and tried running a DVR on my HTPC. I was not at all pleased with the picture quality on the QAM tuner that I was using. It was a Avermedia dual hybrid job. The QAM video was essentially unawtchable. I'm pretty certain it was the tuner's fault because running the cable directly through the TV worked fine, and using an antenna provided great pictures through the ATSC tuner too, at least on the few stations I could get with rabbit ears.


I'd like to try this again with a better QAM tuner card. Does anyone have anysuggestions?


I have a couple of limitations: First, I don't think I can use an HD Homerun because my modem and router are in another room and its very difficult for me to run an ethernet cable to the HTPC. (I don't have a crawlspace and the attic is a nightmare to navigate.) So I'd be stuck with wireless-g only, which is not sufficient for 720p. At least that's what I've heard. Second, I can't really put an antenna in the attic and go OTA due to the aforementioned nightmarish attic.


So, if anyone has any thoughts on a good QAM tuner card or any other suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.


Thanks,


Marc


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16633299
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Now that the NHL playoffs are drawing to a close, its time for my summer ritual: Scaling back on cable TV. Last summer I pared down to basic cable and tried running a DVR on my HTPC. I was not at all pleased with the picture quality on the QAM tuner that I was using. It was a Avermedia dual hybrid job. The QAM video was essentially unawtchable. I'm pretty certain it was the tuner's fault because running the cable directly through the TV worked fine, and using an antenna provided great pictures through the ATSC tuner too, at least on the few stations I could get with rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> I'd like to try this again with a better QAM tuner card. Does anyone have anysuggestions?
> 
> 
> I have a couple of limitations: First, I don't think I can use an HD Homerun because my modem and router are in another room and its very difficult for me to run an ethernet cable to the HTPC. (I don't have a crawlspace and the attic is a nightmare to navigate.) So I'd be stuck with wireless-g only, which is not sufficient for 720p. At least that's what I've heard. Second, I can't really put an antenna in the attic and go OTA due to the aforementioned nightmarish attic.
> 
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts on a good QAM tuner card or any other suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



Look at Hauppauge products. I've been very satisfied with them.


Caveat - I am NOT on cable and have not tried QAM tuners. But their analog and ATSC tuners are fine


----------



## Scooper

Oh - in case you all didn't notice - it looks like 17 digital is back up completely. All 3 subchannels, etc...


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16633387
> 
> 
> Look at Hauppauge products. I've been very satisfied with them.



To the contrary, I've had very bad experiences with them. I find the DViCO products to be much better, though the software leaves something to be desired.


- Trip


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16633299
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Now that the NHL playoffs are drawing to a close, its time for my summer ritual: Scaling back on cable TV. Last summer I pared down to basic cable and tried running a DVR on my HTPC. I was not at all pleased with the picture quality on the QAM tuner that I was using. It was a Avermedia dual hybrid job. The QAM video was essentially unawtchable. I'm pretty certain it was the tuner's fault because running the cable directly through the TV worked fine, and using an antenna provided great pictures through the ATSC tuner too, at least on the few stations I could get with rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> I'd like to try this again with a better QAM tuner card. Does anyone have anysuggestions?
> 
> 
> I have a couple of limitations: First, I don't think I can use an HD Homerun because my modem and router are in another room and its very difficult for me to run an ethernet cable to the HTPC. (I don't have a crawlspace and the attic is a nightmare to navigate.) So I'd be stuck with wireless-g only, which is not sufficient for 720p. At least that's what I've heard. Second, I can't really put an antenna in the attic and go OTA due to the aforementioned nightmarish attic.
> 
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts on a good QAM tuner card or any other suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



You could use an HDHR and hook it directly to the computer with an extra Ethernet port...


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16633617
> 
> 
> You could use an HDHR and hook it directly to the computer with an extra Ethernet port...



That's interesting. I do have an unused ethernet port. I had looked at this at some other time and it looked like it wasn't that straightforward. Is it? If it is, then this might be the best option.


Also, I noticed on the Silicon Dust site that the Homerun lists the QAM tuner as for "unencrypted digital cable TV". I'm concerned about the "digital" part. Does TWC send analog QAM for some channels? I guess the bottom line question is, will I get all the standard channels with this tuner or will I miss some? I understand that I will get no more than the clear QAM channels, but I want to be sure that I can get all of those.


Thanks for your help, and same for the other responses too.


Marc


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16634462
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I do have an unused ethernet port. I had looked at this at some other time and it looked like it wasn't that straightforward. Is it? If it is, then this might be the best option.
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed on the Silicon Dust site that the Homerun lists the QAM tuner as for "unencrypted digital cable TV". I'm concerned about the "digital" part. Does TWC send analog QAM for some channels? I guess the bottom line question is, will I get all the standard channels with this tuner or will I miss some? I understand that I will get no more than the clear QAM channels, but I want to be sure that I can get all of those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, and same for the other responses too.
> 
> 
> Marc



QAM, is 100% digital, just like ATSC. Wither encrypted or not, QAM is bits, not analog modulation.


HDHR Site also has a channel look up based on your zip code, take and look and see what is reported in your area, for clear QAM....


----------



## cgreco

I just so happened to by on WLFL-DT at noon today. There was a quick screen that went something like "If you get this channel over the air then please rescan now." 15 seconds later I lost signal. Did a rescan and found WLFL-DT on it's new frequency.


Let the rescanning begin!


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16634554
> 
> 
> QAM, is 100% digital, just like ATSC. Wither encrypted or not, QAM is bits, not analog modulation.
> 
> 
> HDHR Site also has a channel look up based on your zip code, take and look and see what is reported in your area, for clear QAM....



Thanks very much. That's exactly what I needed to know. I'll probably be hittin the web looking for an HDHR shortly.


----------



## Scooper

11 and 17 went at 1230

1241 - 47 is off


Looks like 11 OTA is down for the count here in Youngsville - at least until I can do something.

edit again - SOME of my ATSC tuners are doing fine on 11, a couple aren't.


Transition in Raleigh is complete except for the WUNC stations.


----------



## cgreco

WTVD-DT is coming in at 80 percent on channel 11 with my CM4221 UHF antenna. WNCN is up on channel 17 with close to 95 percent signal strength. I still plan to do some antenna adjusting after the dust settles.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16633601
> 
> 
> To the contrary, I've had very bad experiences with them. I find the DViCO products to be much better, though the software leaves something to be desired.
> 
> 
> - Trip



WinTV-2250 from Hauppage. I use it for QAM and its great...also great for OTA. It's also a hybrid split tuner, so you can watch and record at the same time. I've run it using Vista and Win7 media center with no problems. Figure out what frontend you want to use, WMC, Beyond, Meedio, Sage, Myth and make sure the card you use will work. Bundled software with TV tuners leaves much to be desired.


-NitDawg


----------



## HDMe2

Yeah, I'm going to need to tweak some when the dust settles. Channel 11 is lower signal than before since I don't have a proper VHF antenna in place at the moment.


I'm holding off on major tweaks until WUNC switches, though, since that is sometimes a bear for me to get... and affects how I get other channels depending on my antenna config.


That said, it looks like everything that was going to switch, switched (frequencies anyway, can't speak to analog cutoff)... just waiting on WUNC to switch tonight.


----------



## SirAllen

Everything has rescanned fine except WRAZ 50. I can manually tune to it (on real channel 49) but when I add it it says it can't. Is it possible WRAZ is not transmitting its RFID (or whatever it's called that does the real to virtual mapping)? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16635362
> 
> 
> WinTV-2250 from Hauppage. I use it for QAM and its great...also great for OTA. It's also a hybrid split tuner, so you can watch and record at the same time. I've run it using Vista and Win7 media center with no problems. Figure out what frontend you want to use, WMC, Beyond, Meedio, Sage, Myth and make sure the card you use will work. Bundled software with TV tuners leaves much to be desired.
> 
> 
> -NitDawg



Thanks. I've seen some good things about that card too. Looks like I have a couple of good options here.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16636364
> 
> 
> Everything has rescanned fine except WRAZ 50. I can manually tune to it (on real channel 49) but when I add it it says it can't. Is it possible WRAZ is not transmitting its RFID (or whatever it's called that does the real to virtual mapping)? Anyone else having this issue?



Not here - everything scanned just fine.


----------



## jrelmore

DTV Trx:

NCN 17 coming in stronger than ever after rescan, had been 0 - 15 now a solid 90!


WRAL weak as ever. Watchable only with calm wind. They must be having issues lighting-up the higher antenna.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16636364
> 
> 
> Everything has rescanned fine except WRAZ 50. I can manually tune to it (on real channel 49) but when I add it it says it can't. Is it possible WRAZ is not transmitting its RFID (or whatever it's called that does the real to virtual mapping)? Anyone else having this issue?



50 is fine here. SageTV says it is showing its PSIP. From my adapter6-ATSC.frq:

CH:16 major:50 minor:1 prog:3 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:WRAZ-HD

CH:17 major:50 minor:2 prog:4 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:RTN

CH:18 major:50 minor:3 prog:5 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:WRAZ-2


What kind of a tuner do you use?


Drew


----------



## SirAllen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16636818
> 
> 
> 50 is fine here. SageTV says it is showing its PSIP. From my adapter6-ATSC.frq:
> 
> CH:16 major:50 minor:1 prog:3 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:WRAZ-HD
> 
> CH:17 major:50 minor:2 prog:4 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:RTN
> 
> CH:18 major:50 minor:3 prog:5 phy:49 frq:683000000 #:WRAZ-2
> 
> 
> What kind of a tuner do you use?
> 
> 
> Drew



My HDHomeruns rescanned fine, but on my Pioneer 111FD it will not add WRAZ 50. I can go into the menu and manually tune to 49 and it displays fine but when I manually add it it says it can't find any channels - kind of like it doesn't see the PSIP. Removing all channels and doing a full rescan leaves out WRAZ as well.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16633299
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Now that the NHL playoffs are drawing to a close, its time for my summer ritual: Scaling back on cable TV. Last summer I pared down to basic cable and tried running a DVR on my HTPC. I was not at all pleased with the picture quality on the QAM tuner that I was using. It was a Avermedia dual hybrid job. The QAM video was essentially unawtchable. I'm pretty certain it was the tuner's fault because running the cable directly through the TV worked fine, and using an antenna provided great pictures through the ATSC tuner too, at least on the few stations I could get with rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> I'd like to try this again with a better QAM tuner card. Does anyone have anysuggestions?
> 
> 
> I have a couple of limitations: First, I don't think I can use an HD Homerun because my modem and router are in another room and its very difficult for me to run an ethernet cable to the HTPC. (I don't have a crawlspace and the attic is a nightmare to navigate.) So I'd be stuck with wireless-g only, which is not sufficient for 720p. At least that's what I've heard. Second, I can't really put an antenna in the attic and go OTA due to the aforementioned nightmarish attic.
> 
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts on a good QAM tuner card or any other suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



The QAM channels that we get through Time Warner are always breaking up. I've used the internal tuners on our Vizo TV, Sony TV, and Tivo Series 3 with poor results.


----------



## SirAllen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16636891
> 
> 
> My HDHomeruns rescanned fine, but on my Pioneer 111FD it will not add WRAZ 50. I can go into the menu and manually tune to 49 and it displays fine but when I manually add it it says it can't find any channels - kind of like it doesn't see the PSIP. Removing all channels and doing a full rescan leaves out WRAZ as well.



Finally got WRAZ. It's a bug or something in the Digital Tuner part of the TV's menu. Doing the full main TV setup process again which includes scanning channels found them, however re-scanning from the Digital Tuner menu section would never pull it in.


----------



## ninja1

WNCN 17 not found for me.


But WTVD 11 and WRDC 28 are found, and they are both listed below WNCN on the TVFool chart.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16636906
> 
> 
> The QAM channels that we get through Time Warner are always breaking up. I've used the internal tuners on our Vizo TV, Sony TV, and Tivo Series 3 with poor results.



Hmmm... last summer I used the internal tuner on my Panasonic and it was fine as far as it did not constantly break up. Wasn't as good as the OTA picture, but it was a lot easier. Anyway, the problem I had with the Avermedia tuner wasn't that it would break up. The picture quality was just bad. The colors were washed out but, far worse, the picture/colors tended to bleed and swim. That's the best I can describe it without using a lot more words!


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody know if WTVD 11 is at full power? Tuner stats are indicating lots of FEC corrected errors. SNR is around 26db which should be good for OTA but the hits just keep coming at the rate of 2-3 per second. The good news is no uncorrected so the pic is fine... but I hate to be sitting on the edge of the cliff....


WNCN 17 is showing some correcteds too. WRAL and WRAZ is solid as a rock.


28-1 strong signal but black screen

22-1 no signal

4-1 no signal


EDIT: found that WTVD-DT 11 is at full power..........


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16637428
> 
> 
> WNCN 17 not found for me.
> 
> 
> But WTVD 11 and WRDC 28 are found, and they are both listed below WNCN on the TVFool chart.



Looks like I'm outta luck. The Gain/Loss map shows the northern fringe folks getting screwed by NBC. Damn.

TVFool missed the mark on that one.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/ma...signs/WNCN.gif


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16638233
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm outta luck. The Gain/Loss map shows the northern fringe folks getting screwed by NBC. Damn.
> 
> TVFool missed the mark on that one.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/engineering/ma...signs/WNCN.gif



I live outside of the contour of most of the out of the market stations that I get. Yet TVfool, predicted that I would get them and I do... Can you post your TVfool? What antenna/amp....


----------



## jspENC

WNCN 17x's WRDC and WRAL rockin' and rollin down here in Jacksonville NC!










No sign of WTVD. WLFL won't quite come in.


----------



## larc919

I'm having a strange problem with WLFL on QAM. After I rescanned, 22.1 comes in fine unless I try to access it from favorites. No problems if I punch in 22.1. Could be a fault with the TV I guess.


Also, I noticed WRAL2 is now carrying THIS (5.2). I'm not familiar with it, but it looks similar to RTV on 50.2.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16636674
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've seen some good things about that card too. Looks like I have a couple of good options here.



You should be here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=26 


Plenty of user feedback in that subforum.


----------



## UNCHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/16614485
> 
> 
> yes, i noticed a difference. i think F1 broadcast do not originate in HD, but are produced in widescreen SD. so the quality on speedHD isn't great to start with. but i do think it was noticably worse on FOX. not sure why, but a couple of guesses:
> 
> 1) maybe some extra "conversions" were done for the FOX broadcast
> 
> 2) the FOX broadcast was delayed ... maybe the recording and replay was lossy.
> 
> 
> there is a replay today on speed. it would be interesting to see if the replay on speed is better than the delayed fox broadcast.



I have been off line for a few days... I have often wondered about the F1 broadcast on SPEEDHD. It looks better than the broadcast on SD SPEED, at least to me. But, SPEED is not in control of the feed. Its my understanding that there is one F1 approved international feed. I wonder what happens to the broadcast quality as the series moves from country to country. I missed the replay on SPEEDHD. Notice any difference?


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16638518
> 
> 
> I live outside of the contour of most of the out of the market stations that I get. Yet TVfool, predicted that I would get them and I do... Can you post your TVfool? What antenna/amp....


 My TVFool 

I don't know the antenna; I've had it for years, it was the biggest one RadioShack sold back then, a VHF/UHF combo. The amp is a mast-mounted type with indoor power supply. The specsheet says Gain VHF:28dB UHF:22dB


----------



## sggoodri

In Cary, I lost 11.1 and 17.1 on my UHF-only Antennas Direct 91XG (despite rescan and manual add). Oddly, if I rotate the antenna nearly 90 degrees from the tower direction, I get a low signal that is almost watchable.


However, my Channel Master CM4228 is picking up both 11.1 and 17.1 just fine along with all the other locals from the same antenna farm. It must have better performance down in the low UHF and high VHF.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16639339
> 
> My TVFool
> 
> I don't know the antenna; I've had it for years, it was the biggest one RadioShack sold back then, a VHF/UHF combo. The amp is a mast-mounted type with indoor power supply. The specsheet says Gain VHF:28dB UHF:22dB



You're way up in Virginia - reception should be possible (except maybe WTVD). But you're definately on the edge / close to it... 60 miles is PUSHING UHF.


----------



## UNCHeel

Is anyone else here with TWC having trouble with the guide this evening? I can't get any data past 6:00 PM on 6/13.


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16639663
> 
> 
> You're way up in Virginia - reception should be possible (except maybe WTVD). But you're definately on the edge / close to it... 60 miles is PUSHING UHF.



I get WTVD with no problem, signal strength 85 on my PalPlus converter box. It's not a matter of my antenna or amp or UHF limitations. I was getting digital WNCN 17 for the last 2 months, up until the transition today. My TVFool chart shows 5 stations at identical distance and compass reading from me. WNCN 17 is the only one of the 5 which does not tune.


----------



## ziltink

After the switch I believe the signal strength is too low for me to pick up in North East Raleigh. I had previously had a signal around 75% to 100% with my Channel Master converter box. I have an indoor antenna mounted in the very top of my attic which has done pretty good for me. I pick up all channels in this area with it with a pretty good signal. I believe I read that UNC-TV should be up to a higher signal strength in October. Anyone have any recommendations for antenna types that may work well in my attic to pick up UNC-TV before October? Is October the date UNC-TV should be back to normal?


Thanks!


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16641107
> 
> 
> After the switch I believe the signal strength is too low for me to pick up in North East Raleigh. I had previously had a signal around 75% to 100% with my Channel Master converter box. I have an indoor antenna mounted in the very top of my attic which has done pretty good for me. I pick up all channels in this area with it with a pretty good signal. I believe I read that UNC-TV should be up to a higher signal strength in October. Anyone have any recommendations for antenna types that may work well in my attic to pick up UNC-TV before October? Is October the date UNC-TV should be back to normal?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I lost Ch 4 as well, north Cary, CM 4228 in the attic. Oddly my Dish DVR seems to still be pulling in all the OTA analogs? (I thought they were shut off now). ie I do have an OTA ch 004-0.. just not 004-1, 004-3, 004-5.


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16639339
> 
> My TVFool
> 
> I don't know the antenna; I've had it for years, it was the biggest one RadioShack sold back then, a VHF/UHF combo. The amp is a mast-mounted type with indoor power supply. The specsheet says Gain VHF:28dB UHF:22dB



Who made the amp? How old is the coax (or is it twin lead, "two side by side wires") Are you aimed at the Raleigh towers at 200 degrees?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16641126
> 
> 
> I lost Ch 4 as well, north Cary, CM 4228 in the attic.



I'm surprised, after a rescan here, I seem to actually have it, but with a low signal strength. This is on my "good" tuner (air2pc hd5000, LG 5th gen) and my WUNC Chapel Hill aimed CM4228 in the attic. This is based on 5 minutes of watching with clear sky. We'll see how well it does on some of my wife's favorites, which are queued for today..


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16641126
> 
> 
> I lost Ch 4 as well, north Cary, CM 4228 in the attic. Oddly my Dish DVR seems to still be pulling in all the OTA analogs? (I thought they were shut off now). ie I do have an OTA ch 004-0.. just not 004-1, 004-3, 004-5.



No more UNCTV for me over is Northeast Durham either. Hopefully when the get back to full power I'll be able to pick it up off the edge of my CM4228 (which is on the roof) as well. I know it would cost them, but I sure wish the UNC antenna was on the tower with the rest of the stations in this area.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16639339
> 
> My TVFool
> 
> I don't know the antenna; I've had it for years, it was the biggest one RadioShack sold back then, a VHF/UHF combo. The amp is a mast-mounted type with indoor power supply. The specsheet says Gain VHF:28dB UHF:22dB



If you have coax & do not know how old it is, it may be weaking the UHF signals.


If you have 300 ohm flat lead it will need 3 twist per foot. When using analog not using the twist may have caused some distortion but it did not keep you from watching it. But with digital it may go in & out or out all together with out the twist. 300 ohm has lower loss at UHF but it needs more care in the mounting the wire.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16642161
> 
> 
> If you have coax & do not know how old it is, it may be weaking the UHF signals.
> 
> 
> If you have 300 ohm flat lead it will need 3 twist per foot. When using analog not using the twist may have caused some distortion but it did not keep you from watching it. But with digital it may go in & out or out all together with out the twist. 300 ohm has lower loss at UHF but it needs more care in the mounting the wire.



He probably needs an antenna with more low UHF gain. Those old antennas were tuned for the upper channels on UHF a lot more than the newer models, and UHF only antennas. On channel 17, most combo antennas have very little gain, like about 5 dbs.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16641107
> 
> 
> After the switch I believe the signal strength is too low for me to pick up in North East Raleigh. I had previously had a signal around 75% to 100% with my Channel Master converter box. I have an indoor antenna mounted in the very top of my attic which has done pretty good for me. I pick up all channels in this area with it with a pretty good signal. I believe I read that UNC-TV should be up to a higher signal strength in October. Anyone have any recommendations for antenna types that may work well in my attic to pick up UNC-TV before October? Is October the date UNC-TV should be back to normal?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



FWIW (from http://www.unctv.org/ )

Some viewers of UNC-TV's over-the-air digital signal in the Chapel Hill area -- the signal from WUNC Channel 25 -- are experiencing reception problems following the federally-mandated shutoff of all analog television signals.


We believe the interference is caused by the low-power signal from another broadcasting station in Durham. UNC-TV is actively working on technical modifications that we hope will resolve or improve the situation soon.


Thank you for your patience as we address this problem.


----------



## SirAllen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16642431
> 
> 
> FWIW (from http://www.unctv.org/ )
> 
> Some viewers of UNC-TV's over-the-air digital signal in the Chapel Hill area -- the signal from WUNC Channel 25 -- are experiencing reception problems following the federally-mandated shutoff of all analog television signals.
> 
> 
> We believe the interference is caused by the low-power signal from another broadcasting station in Durham. UNC-TV is actively working on technical modifications that we hope will resolve or improve the situation soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we address this problem.



That explains a few things. After the switch at midnight it was actually slightly stronger than normal here in NW Raleigh, but then it went down an hour or two later. It was back up for a bit around 6 this morning but then went back down. When it's "down" I am receiving a signal strength of about 18, as opposed to 75-80 or so when it's up.


So is WUNC now going to be known by its real frequency 25 instead of 4? After the switch last night all my devices pulled it in as 25.1, 25.2, 25.3 not 4.1, 4.2, 4.3. I know that's the real frequency but it was not being remapped.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16642693
> 
> 
> So is WUNC now going to be known by its real frequency 25 instead of 4? After the switch last night all my devices pulled it in as 25.1, 25.2, 25.3 not 4.1, 4.2, 4.3. I know that's the real frequency but it was not being remapped.



A scan I did around 9:15 am showed it as being remapped to 4.x by SageTV. I noticed that they dropped the "NC/KD/TV" from their PSIP label. Eg, yesterday the Linux DVB "scan" utility picked them up as:


WUNC-DT, NC-Chapel Hill:743028615:8VSB:81:84:5

WUNC-DT, KD-Chapel Hill:743028615:8VSB:65:68:4

WUNC-DT, TV-Chapel Hill:743028615:8VSB:49:52:3


Where as today I see them all looking the same:


WUNC-DT, Chapel Hill:539028615:8VSB:81:84:5

WUNC-DT, Chapel Hill:539028615:8VSB:65:68:4

WUNC-DT, Chapel Hill:539028615:8VSB:49:52:3



Drew


----------



## drewwho

We were at Target this morning, and the kid at the electronics desk told me converter boxes were selling like hotcakes today. A lady actually asked for advice on which one to get while I was asking him how they were selling.. I felt useless, since I didn't recall which ones had good chipsets..


Drew


----------



## ldmccall

I have an HDHomerun connected to Time Warner Cable in Raleigh and it does a great job of picking up the local HD channels. I only get TWCs cable channels 1-24, though. I was really hoping to get all the way up to 78. While this is a great tuner, you may be disappointed if you are paying for the "basic" package, hoping to watch CNN, for instance, on your HTPC. I'm hoping that TWC will convert these channels over to unencrypted QAM at some point as they shed analog channels.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirAllen* /forum/post/16642693
> 
> 
> That explains a few things. After the switch at midnight it was actually slightly stronger than normal here in NW Raleigh, but then it went down an hour or two later. It was back up for a bit around 6 this morning but then went back down. When it's "down" I am receiving a signal strength of about 18, as opposed to 75-80 or so when it's up.
> 
> 
> So is WUNC now going to be known by its real frequency 25 instead of 4? After the switch last night all my devices pulled it in as 25.1, 25.2, 25.3 not 4.1, 4.2, 4.3. I know that's the real frequency but it was not being remapped.



Since the midnight turnover at UNC-TV I can't seem to pick it up at all (Morrisville)


----------



## Trip in VA

They're at low power and a lower location on their tower for a short time. They have to have a tower crew remove the old channel 4 analog antenna and channel 59 digital antenna and replace both with a new channel 25 antenna. That signal will be stronger than the channel 59 digital signal it replaces.


- Trip


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16633299
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Now that the NHL playoffs are drawing to a close, its time for my summer ritual: Scaling back on cable TV. Last summer I pared down to basic cable and tried running a DVR on my HTPC. I was not at all pleased with the picture quality on the QAM tuner that I was using. It was a Avermedia dual hybrid job. The QAM video was essentially unawtchable. I'm pretty certain it was the tuner's fault because running the cable directly through the TV worked fine, and using an antenna provided great pictures through the ATSC tuner too, at least on the few stations I could get with rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> I'd like to try this again with a better QAM tuner card. Does anyone have anysuggestions?
> 
> 
> I have a couple of limitations: First, I don't think I can use an HD Homerun because my modem and router are in another room and its very difficult for me to run an ethernet cable to the HTPC. (I don't have a crawlspace and the attic is a nightmare to navigate.) So I'd be stuck with wireless-g only, which is not sufficient for 720p. At least that's what I've heard. Second, I can't really put an antenna in the attic and go OTA due to the aforementioned nightmarish attic.
> 
> 
> So, if anyone has any thoughts on a good QAM tuner card or any other suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Marc



I've had good results with my AVerTV Combo PCI-E M780 ATSC/NTSC tuner with both Vista Media Center and Win 7 Media Center. I did have to update Vista with the Windows Media Center TV Pack 2008 but Win 7 RC worked as is.


I record programs on my PC and play them back in HD to LinkSys Media Extenders in my kitchen and bedroom.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16643428
> 
> 
> They're at low power and a lower location on their tower for a short time. They have to have a tower crew remove the old channel 4 analog antenna and channel 59 digital antenna and replace both with a new channel 25 antenna. That signal will be stronger than the channel 59 digital signal it replaces.
> 
> 
> - Trip



That's interesting... and makes me wonder why they had not been better prepared for the change more in advance. I'm wondering, for example, why they wouldn't have done as WRAL did and put up the new antenna a while back and run in makeshift-mode on the old setup until this weekend and make the switch.


If they'd done that, then the problems would be in the past... instead of (I would guess) the next several months before they get it figured out.


----------



## Trip in VA

Because they're removing the analog 4 antenna to put up the 25 antenna.


WRAL's auxiliary setup for channel 53 is on an antenna that can be used for channel 48 without too many adjustments. Any money UNC had spent on an alternate channel 4 or 59 antenna would have been thrown away, since neither would be reusable for channel 25. This setup gives them an alternate channel 25 antenna to use if the future primary one fails for some reason.


- Trip


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16642431
> 
> 
> FWIW (from http://www.unctv.org/ )
> 
> Some viewers of UNC-TV's over-the-air digital signal in the Chapel Hill area -- the signal from WUNC Channel 25 -- are experiencing reception problems following the federally-mandated shutoff of all analog television signals.
> 
> 
> We believe the interference is caused by the low-power signal from another broadcasting station in Durham. UNC-TV is actively working on technical modifications that we hope will resolve or improve the situation soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we address this problem.



Hopefully when they resolve this maybe I'll get better reception. The FCC maps showed that even with the lower power the signal would extend to most of Wake County.


Thanks!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/16643946
> 
> 
> Hopefully when they resolve this maybe I'll get better reception. The FCC maps showed that even with the lower power the signal would extend to most of Wake County.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Im getting 4-1 off the back side of my attic antenna but its breaking up pretty bad. Lots of corrected and uncorrected errors. SNR in the low 20's.


----------



## CCsoftball7

I used to get WRAZ with excellent results. Snice the switchover, I get a lot of dropouts. Are they at low power like WRAL? I hope so as I don't want to have to adjust my antenna.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16644066
> 
> 
> I used to get WRAZ with excellent results. Snice the switchover, I get a lot of dropouts. Are they at low power like WRAL? I hope so as I don't want to have to adjust my antenna.



WRAZ is at full power. They basically did nothing on Friday....










50 and 5 are coming in great here in Apex. 22 and 28 are very good, 17 is good... 11 is a bit marginal and 4 is unwatchable.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16644066
> 
> 
> I used to get WRAZ with excellent results. Snice the switchover, I get a lot of dropouts. Are they at low power like WRAL? I hope so as I don't want to have to adjust my antenna.



Start working on your antenna setup. WRAZ didn't have to do anything on their digital signal - they have been on final like "forever". WRAL's "low power" is 50% of their max. That should be fixed by the end of the summer, I think.


For myself - my problem station was WTVD (back on 11) - I think I got my issues sorted out for now.

WUNP is also not working as well as they did before friday. Same issue as WUNC, I'd imagine.


5,50, 22, 28, 47 are all great here, 17 not quite as good (but still quite acceptable), 11 is definately pulling up the rear (along with WUNP). 40 is gone for now, but after the leaves fall I expect it to come back.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16644108
> 
> 
> WRAZ is at full power. They basically did nothing on Friday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 and 5 are coming in great here in Apex. 22 and 28 are very good, 17 is good... 11 is a bit marginal and 4 is unwatchable.



OK...looks like a tweak of the antenna is in order. On the good side, I now get channel 2 out of Greensboro.


----------



## Trip in VA

WUNP actually should have gone up in both height and power yesterday.


The issue there might be interference from WFPX-DT in Fayetteville...


- Trip


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16644133
> 
> 
> WUNP actually should have gone up in both height and power yesterday.
> 
> 
> The issue there might be interference from WFPX-DT in Fayetteville...
> 
> 
> - Trip



Where is WUNP located?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16644116
> 
> 
> OK...looks like a tweak of the antenna is in order. On the good side, I now get channel 2 out of Greensboro.



My attic mount 4221HD isnt gonna cut it on VHF 11. Ill either have to go to a 4228HD or just break down and use 211 off of TWC.... no sport in that though.... 17 should be fine once they get the rest of the transmitter online. Has 17 given any indication of when that should happen?


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16641210
> 
> 
> Who made the amp? How old is the coax (or is it twin lead, "two side by side wires") Are you aimed at the Raleigh towers at 200 degrees?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16642161
> 
> 
> If you have coax & do not know how old it is, it may be weaking the UHF signals.


 My antenna is RadioShack VU-190XR 
My preamp is Philips Magnavox PM61112 

I can't verify 200degrees with a compass, but I am receiving ALL the other Raleigh stations with no troubles; so that tells me the antenna aim is OK. I have coaxial and it is maybe 12-15 years old. Please don't fixate on this as the obvious problem before considering my previous posts about my TVFool chart and all the other stations I am successfully receiving, and the gain/loss coverage chart published by the station in question.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16642221
> 
> 
> He probably needs an antenna with more low UHF gain. Those old antennas were tuned for the upper channels on UHF a lot more than the newer models, and UHF only antennas. On channel 17, most combo antennas have very little gain, like about 5 dbs.



Short of installing a new antenna, how can I test this theory of "insufficient gain on low UHF"? And what channels are considered low UHF? I'm getting stations on (real) 15, 27, 28; are those low?

I did manage to call the WNCN-17 station's DTV hotline; not sure how much was hard facts vs. canned answers: "Moderate signal...we might be having some trouble in that area...we're broadcasting at reduced power...the engineers will be tweaking things over the next 6 months...rescan, rescan, rescan." I'm just gonna sit tight for now. No need for me to muck around with antennas and cables and amps and whatnot when the station's setup isn't yet finalized. I'll try to contact an engineer at the station next week.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16644157
> 
> My antenna is RadioShack VU-190XR
> My preamp is Philips Magnavox PM61112
> 
> 
> 
> Short of installing a new antenna, how can I test this theory of "insufficient gain on low UHF"? And what channels are considered low UHF? I'm getting stations on (real) 15, 27, 28; are those low?
> 
> I did manage to call the WNCN-17 station's DTV hotline; not sure how much was hard facts vs. canned answers: "Moderate signal...we might be having some trouble in that area...we're broadcasting at reduced power...the engineers will be tweaking things over the next 6 months...rescan, rescan, rescan." I'm just gonna sit tight for now. No need for me to muck around with antennas and cables and amps and whatnot when the station's setup isn't yet finalized. I'll try to contact an engineer at the station next week.



Go to this site http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html and look at the graphs of combo antenna's VS UHF only. Notice how the combo's start very low on the graph and get much higher in gain toward channel 40-60. This is what I am referring to. Notice how most UHF only bow ties start high and stay high up to channel 50. This is what you want if you are having signal problems with certain frequencies is an antenna that has high gain on that channel. You start by getting the good antenna before you try to amplify something that isn't getting captured to start with.


I was getting WRAL WNCN very well last night, but having problems with WRAZ. Weird... Must have been co channel interference.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16644141
> 
> 
> Where is WUNP located?



Draw a line between the Garner towers and Roanoke Rapids. About 15 miles away from Roanoke Rapids along that line is where you'll find WUNP.


- Trip


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16644211
> 
> 
> Notice how the combo's start very low on the graph and get much higher in gain toward channel 40-60. This is what I am referring to. Notice how most UHF only bow ties start high and stay high up to channel 50. This is what you want if you are having signal problems with certain frequencies is an antenna that has high gain on that channel. You start by getting the good antenna before you try to amplify something that isn't getting captured to start with.



That's a very good, informative link. Thanks. I understand your point. But I'm not sure if the root problem is my "weak" antenna or if the root problem is something funky WNCN-17 is doing (or not doing) with their transmission. Even the best of the best antenna can't receive a nonexistent signal. I'm not in a hurry to gamble $$ to prove the station is the cause vs. my antenna is the cause of my trouble. If there are some experiments/tests I could do to help narrow things down, I will try it.


----------



## drewwho

Was WUNC having major problems this afternoon? I missed a recording at 2pm, and according to SageTV's logs, it couldn't get a lock on the signal:


Sat 6/13 14:00:07.313 DVB: Channel:25-4-1.

Sat 6/13 14:00:07.578 DVB couldn't get LOCK on try 0.

Sat 6/13 14:00:07.829 DVB couldn't get LOCK on try 1.



A later recording at 3pm seems fine, and live tv seems fine now..


Drew


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/16642876
> 
> 
> I have an HDHomerun connected to Time Warner Cable in Raleigh and it does a great job of picking up the local HD channels. I only get TWCs cable channels 1-24, though. I was really hoping to get all the way up to 78. While this is a great tuner, you may be disappointed if you are paying for the "basic" package, hoping to watch CNN, for instance, on your HTPC. I'm hoping that TWC will convert these channels over to unencrypted QAM at some point as they shed analog channels.



TWC says "NO WAY" we need the money! The said some are cutting the cable off. They are not getting any of the simulas money so the only wat to get it is to increase the rates on those extra channels. They want to stop those trying to sneek those non OTA channels from going to those with the basic package. Thus the only way for you to get thtem is to pay for them.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/16642876
> 
> 
> I have an HDHomerun connected to Time Warner Cable in Raleigh and it does a great job of picking up the local HD channels. I only get TWCs cable channels 1-24, though. I was really hoping to get all the way up to 78. While this is a great tuner, you may be disappointed if you are paying for the "basic" package, hoping to watch CNN, for instance, on your HTPC. I'm hoping that TWC will convert these channels over to unencrypted QAM at some point as they shed analog channels.



I am happy that the HDHomerun is picking up all the QAMs. During the summer, we cut off all cable except for the very basics. I think its now called "broadcast cable." (Isn't that an oxymoron?) And then we get the mlb.tv package, which makes great use of our htpc. I am not expecting to get channels above 24 through the htpc. All I want to be able to do is get those channels (paid for of course), and use my htpc to record them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/16643511
> 
> 
> I record programs on my PC and play them back in HD to LinkSys Media Extenders in my kitchen and bedroom.



Do you pipe those recordings to the extenders over wireless? If so, what kind of router do you have and does it work well? (Thanks for the help.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/16638874
> 
> 
> You should be here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=26
> 
> 
> Plenty of user feedback in that subforum.



Thanks. I have been looking over there too. But I am also interested to hear people's feedback on how well they get TWC's QAM stations through whatever tuners they are using.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16634554
> 
> 
> QAM, is 100% digital, just like ATSC. Wither encrypted or not, QAM is bits, not analog modulation.
> 
> 
> HDHR Site also has a channel look up based on your zip code, take and look and see what is reported in your area, for clear QAM....



Alright, now I'm confused again. If QAM is all digital, then is TWC's "analog cable" not QAM? TWC cable products and prices > If not, what is it and will I not be able to tune it in using an hdhomerun (which doesn't have an NTSC tuner)? Can I tune it in with the Hauppauge 2250 (with an NTSC tuner)?


Marc


(I know I should just set up an antenna and get OTA, but there are reasons I really can't do that right now.)


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16645759
> 
> 
> Alright, now I'm confused again. If QAM is all digital, then is TWC's "analog cable" not QAM? TWC cable products and prices > If not, what is it and will I not be able to tune it in using an hdhomerun (which doesn't have an NTSC tuner)? Can I tune it in with the Hauppauge 2250 (with an NTSC tuner)?
> 
> 
> Marc
> 
> 
> (I know I should just set up an antenna and get OTA, but there are reasons I really can't do that right now.)



I do understand that some stations had the analog top mounted & then added the digital as a side mount antenna. Some stations that were staying with the orginal channel thus when the analog was shut down they put the digital transmitter on the top mounted antenna. Once this is done the digital signal may get stronger. But I think most would have done the switch back the the first channel the station was assigned by 12-13-09. But those that wanted to keep the second channel [usually a uhf] & give up their first assinged channel [like VHF low 2 - 6 ] as a unused channel back to the FCC. They may remove the analog VHF low band antenna off the top & install the UHF on the top. That being the case you will get a much stronger signal because of the to is higher but also the pattern is much better than a side mount.


All that said you may get a better signal later this summer.


If you can not get any thing with a $3.00 bow tie & rabbit ears then I would go wiht the cheapest pk you can get from the cable. Thus when you are ready to use an antenna you will be adjusted to having lived with out 200 channels from the tv cable. That way you will be happy with what you get of the antenna


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16645759
> 
> 
> Alright, now I'm confused again. If QAM is all digital, then is TWC's "analog cable" not QAM? TWC cable products and prices > If not, what is it and will I not be able to tune it in using an hdhomerun (which doesn't have an NTSC tuner)? Can I tune it in with the Hauppauge 2250 (with an NTSC tuner)?
> 
> 
> ...



Right, analog cable is not QAM.


Yes, a Hauppauge 2250 lets you tune either 2 clear QAM digital cable, 2 analog cable, or one of each type of channel at the same time. What you cannot mix together though is ATSC OTA digital with anything else because the 2250 has only one input (well, it has a second, but it is only for FM radio).


----------



## mdb77a

@David-the-dtv-ma and @vidiot1985,


Thanks a lot for your help. Seems like if I can't solve this issue of why analog feeds look so very lousy through my htpc, I may have to look into antenna options again.


mb


----------



## ziltink

Great news!



> Quote:
> - SPECIAL NOTICE -
> 
> 
> As part of the final transition from analog to digital broadcast television required by the Federal Communications Commission, WUNC-TV – Chapel Hill permanently turned off its channel 4 transmitter located in northern Chatham county at midnight on June 12, 2009.
> 
> 
> WUNC-TV also changed it digital broadcast transmission from channel 59 to channel 25. This requires that tuners in digital TV sets and converter boxes be re-scanned to allow them to acquire WUNC-TV (digital) on its new operating channel. It will still appear as 4.1, 4.2, etc when tuning TV sets and converter boxes.
> 
> 
> During this transitory stage WUNC-TV digital channel 25 is operating at significantly lower power than the previous channel 59.
> 
> 
> Equipment is currently being moved from other transmitter sites to allow the final operating power of WUNC-TV to be greater than it previously was. Antenna and transmission work is also being done on the WUNC-TV tower that will improve transmission power and antenna coverage.
> 
> 
> An interim improvement in signal strength is expected within the week with full operating power being achieved by late summer.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience as we address this problem.


 http://www.unctv.org/


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16643825
> 
> 
> Because they're removing the analog 4 antenna to put up the 25 antenna.
> 
> 
> WRAL's auxiliary setup for channel 53 is on an antenna that can be used for channel 48 without too many adjustments. Any money UNC had spent on an alternate channel 4 or 59 antenna would have been thrown away, since neither would be reusable for channel 25. This setup gives them an alternate channel 25 antenna to use if the future primary one fails for some reason.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I wasn't questioning what they were doing... just when they are doing it. They are having to spend the money anyway, so it seems to me it would have made more sense to already have been working on it so that after the transition they would be done... instead of doing all the work after the transition.


That's all I was saying. The timing seems odd, since they had to have known they would be doing this for a year or two now. Seems like they could have been in temporary-makeshift mode with the channel 4 antenna for the past 6 months-year waiting for the cutoff instead of still having all that work ahead of them now.


----------



## Trip in VA

I think they're planning to have the antenna replaced really soon. If my contact down there hadn't retired, I'd call him and ask what's going on. Just being on a top-mounted antenna (500 feet higher up, to be more specific) will help a lot. Then they're having the channel 59 transmitter retuned to channel 25, which will take a while because of the huge difference in frequency.


They're trying to recycle as much equipment as possible, so they couldn't really do a whole lot more beyond what they did. They bought a new transmitter for WUNU I think, and are moving its old channel 25 transmitter up to Chapel Hill in the near future, thus the extremely low power right now.


- Trip


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16649182
> 
> 
> I wasn't questioning what they were doing... just when they are doing it. They are having to spend the money anyway, so it seems to me it would have made more sense to already have been working on it so that after the transition they would be done... instead of doing all the work after the transition.
> 
> 
> That's all I was saying. The timing seems odd, since they had to have known they would be doing this for a year or two now. Seems like they could have been in temporary-makeshift mode with the channel 4 antenna for the past 6 months-year waiting for the cutoff instead of still having all that work ahead of them now.



I think what was behind that is, the ch4 antenna was going to be canned. So they did not want to buy a 2nd ch 4 antenna to also be junk after 6-13-09. But buying a 2nd ch 25 uhf antenna would be a spare to install in case of antenna failure. So while they ar running on the temp side mount antenna they take the ch 4 off the top & install the ch 25. Then they dissconect the side mount antenna & connect the top mount antenna to the transmitter. Some make keep the side mount as a spare ready to go. Others would take it down & put it in the ware house with the spare tubes & transmitter parts.


But if they already had a spare ch 4 antenna [as some stations do] they could had mounted the spare ch 4 on the side a year ago to clear the top for the ch 25 antenna. It just comes down to money. They went with the lowest cost route. Maybe not the least effect on the service thou. But there is not a lot of spare money flowing now so I can understand their reason.


----------



## HDMe2

Thinking through the possible scenarios... If money was the driving factor, then it probably does make more sense. I know donations have been down (presumably true for most PBS stations around the country)...so if they didn't already have spare equipment, I could see not buying it to accomplish the temp-move of the ch4 antenna.


That said, I hope they get up and running better soon. I'm on Dish, so for the moment I'm unable to get channel 4 in HD and have decided it's not worth further tweaking if they will be improving things soon.


----------



## posg

I did read somewhere that UNC is putting a translator at GAG (Garner Antenna Garden). Why didn't they get that done _before_ 6-12 ???????


----------



## Trip in VA

Because the FCC didn't approve it.


- Trip


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16650437
> 
> 
> Because the FCC didn't approve it.
> 
> 
> - Trip




Because ???


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16650461
> 
> 
> Because ???



Because the FCC is slow to react?


They didn't say no, but they have yet to say "yes."


- Trip


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16650475
> 
> 
> Because the FCC is slow to react?
> 
> 
> They didn't say no, but they have yet to say "yes."
> 
> 
> - Trip



Poor planning on someone's part. Raleigh is for all practical purposes without a usable OTA PBS.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16650427
> 
> 
> I did read somewhere that UNC is putting a translator at GAG (Garner Antenna Garden). Why didn't they get that done _before_ 6-12 ???????



Will that be on a different "real channel" frequency? In Cary I get WUNC-DT fairly well off the back of my CM4228 pointed at Garner. I won't get two interfering signals will I?


----------



## Trip in VA

No, they want to put a channel 30 translator in Garner, while the main signal will be on channel 25.


Both will map to 4-1 though. You'll just pick whichever is stronger and delete the other from your lineup.


- Trip


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16651360
> 
> 
> No, they want to put a channel 30 translator in Garner, while the main signal will be on channel 25.
> 
> 
> Both will map to 4-1 though. You'll just pick whichever is stronger and delete the other from your lineup.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Which "4.1" is which ?????


----------



## donnied4rko

I haven't been able to receive WTVD ABC 11 since the transition. Apparently this is a problem all across the Triangle.


This is from the ABC 11 WTVD website:


ABC11 will be working with the Federal Communications Commission to increase our power so that we may reach every possible viewer.


The station is committed to reaching out to viewers and helping them through the DTV transition.


Message from ABC11 Chief Engineer Curtis Meredith:


On Friday at 12:30 p.m., WTVD ABC11 switched from channel 52 (UHF) to channel 11 (VHF) as assigned by the FCC.

This change also required us to substantially reduce our power level. Both of these factors have made it difficult for many viewers to receive a viewable signal.

This is especially a problem with indoor antennas. A UHF-only antenna probably won't work for channel 11 anymore. Since WTVD is the only station in this area assigned to a VHF channel, you may be able to receive all local stations but us.

I assume that you have already rescanned your TV or converter box.

If you have an all-channel indoor antenna, try to re-orient it or raise it to a higher level. If this doesn't work then you'll probably need an attic or outdoor antenna. The most important factor is that the antenna be designed for VHF channels as well as UHF channels.

All of us at ABC11 are very concerned about this loss of coverage and we are working to find a solution. At this time we're not sure what that solution will be or when it will happen but we are meeting with federal officials on Monday to work out an acceptable plan.


----------



## Scooper

I hope that WTVD can get a power increase, even if I have got them back now. More power would make it easier.


----------



## larc919

Judging from the service contour maps on the FCC site, 312 kW ERP was expected to provide about the same coverage for WTVD on channel 11 as 1000 kW ERP on channel 52 . On the surface, this seems a little like pie-in-the-sky expectations.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/16652090
> 
> 
> Judging from the service contour maps on the FCC site, 312 kW ERP was expected to provide about the same coverage for WTVD on channel 11 as 1000 kW ERP on channel 52 . On the surface, this seems a little like pie-in-the-sky expectations.



312 was their analog power. Digital on 11 is 17.9 with a CP for 20.7. The FCC seems to be granting aggresive power increases for high (and low) band VHF's.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Not totally true. My Mom is picking up mt DTV 17, WLFL and WRDC equally well in Askewville in the center of Bertie County. That's almost 100 miles. I could not get a lock on WTVD, WRAL, or WRAZ though I was able to see some signal. In her area, she now gets more TV than ever before, and even stranger, is picking up us on the side of her antenna, and Norfolk on the back. It seems getting rid of those analogs helped bigtime downeast.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16652753
> 
> 
> 312 was their analog power. Digital on 11 is 17.9 with a CP for 20.7. The FCC seems to be granting aggresive power increases for high (and low) band VHF's.



Based on their FCC filing on Friday, I think WTVD is actually already at 20.7 kW, skipping right over the 17.9 kW permit they originally had.


Not sure, though.


- Trip


----------



## zim2dive

In north Cary, with my Dish 622DVR OTA tuner and with my attic(inside) CM 4228 (pointed at the Garner antenna farm)


I do get (most with 95+_ signal)

4-0 what the heck is this? I thought analog was off?

5-x

11-x

17-x

40-x

47-x

50-x


My scan picks up but cannot get a good enough signal to view

4-1, 4-3, 4-5

20-x

30-x


can't remember but think I also don't get 22, 28 (will double check tonite)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16651360
> 
> 
> No, they want to put a channel 30 translator in Garner, while the main signal will be on channel 25.



It won't be a panacea though, especially for those of us in Cary. The maps that somebody (Trip?) linked to a few weeks ago showed that the strength of the translator will be very weak. Eg, its not even supposed to reach me here in Cary.


Oddly, aside from the one program on Saturday where my tuner could not get any lock at all, WUNC reception seems to be almost as good for me as it was pre-transition from the point of view of "glitches" (but the strength is much lower). The WUNC transmitter is directly across the RDU flight path from me (I'm about 5 miles from RDU), and I usually attribute any glitches I get to poor multipath rejection.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16652822
> 
> 
> Based on their FCC filing on Friday, I think WTVD is actually already at 20.7 kW, skipping right over the 17.9 kW permit they originally had.
> 
> 
> Not sure, though.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Just looked at WTVD applications, and they have submitted something today having to do with an automatic testing authority, and have the 20.7 down.


I was thinking part of the problem might be the way it is sandwiched between WNCT and WCTI, but even to the west, it is not easy to get from what I have gathered.


----------



## Trip in VA

You'll just have to wait and see what WUNC-DT 25 looks like at 1000 kW when that eventually happens. Just being at a lower frequency will help it get around terrain and buildings better than the channel 59 signal did.


Realize that the "duplication" power for the 893.2 kW channel 59 signal was only 404 kW on channel 25. That's how much of a difference it makes.


I know it's hard to wait, but I do think that the situation will be greatly improved on channel 25 when all is said and done, which may be a few months off.


- Trip


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16652987
> 
> 
> Just looked at WTVD applications, and they have submitted something today having to do with an automatic testing authority, and have the 20.7 down.



Remember that if it's dated today, it was filed Friday.







Updates from the previous day come in at midnight the morning after.



> Quote:
> I was thinking part of the problem might be the way it is sandwiched between WNCT and WCTI, but even to the west, it is not easy to get from what I have gathered.



Yeah, I'm thinking this is a power issue. If you ask me, VHF stations should be allowed to operate at whatever 1/5 their analog power was. So for WTVD, they should be allowed 62.4 kW on channel 11, regardless of any interference that might be created. Then at least it would have a chance.


Otherwise, I think the VHF band should be thinned out, with some of those stations moving up to UHF. (I know a number of them want to do so anyway.)


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16653000
> 
> 
> You'll just have to wait and see what WUNC-DT 25 looks like at 1000 kW when that eventually happens. Just being at a lower frequency will help it get around terrain and buildings better than the channel 59 signal did.
> 
> 
> Realize that the "duplication" power for the 893.2 kW channel 59 signal was only 404 kW on channel 25. That's how much of a difference it makes.



I didn't realize any of that. So, the lower a UHF signal is, then the better it can get around things like terrain? How do things like airplanes affect high vs low UHF?


But I'm not complaining (yet). Aside from one episode Sat. afternoon which I'm convinced was a problem at WUNC, I'm actually getting WUNC just as well now as I ever did. The strength is lower, but the rate of glitches are about the same. I'm just wondering how it will do in a thunderstorm..


Drew


----------



## nitdawg

Dumb question, on TWC QAM I receive 4 UNC-TV channels: UNC-TV, UNC-kids, UNC-NC, and UNC-EDU. OTA I do not see the UNC-EDU channel...is that expected?


-NitDawg-


----------



## Scooper

Yes


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16653316
> 
> 
> Dumb question, on TWC QAM I receive 4 UNC-TV channels: UNC-TV, UNC-kids, UNC-NC, and UNC-EDU. OTA I do not see the UNC-EDU channel...is that expected?
> 
> 
> -NitDawg-



Yes, this is expected. UNC-ED is no longer available over the air.


- Trip


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16653134
> 
> 
> I didn't realize any of that. So, the lower a UHF signal is, then the better it can get around things like terrain? How do things like airplanes affect high vs low UHF?



Yes, lower UHF signals do better than higher UHF signals. I have first-hand experience with this in analog. Before the digital signals started signing on, with my roof antenna aimed at Raleigh, I could see 4/5/11/17/22 all the time, but nothing above that without tropospheric enhancement.


I think airplanes have similar effects, though I really have no experience with airports. I'm sorry I don't have a better answer to this.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16653533
> 
> 
> Yes, lower UHF signals do better than higher UHF signals



Ugh, then I guess it is unfortunate that WRAL and WRAZ are at 48/49 now. Before the cutover, Fox was my only real problem channel. Fox would cut out horribly on my oldest tuner (nxt2002 based Air2PC) during bad (windy, rainy) weather. I really need to get around to rotating my best tuner (xc5000 based) into my server, and that old nxt2002 based tuner out..


Drew


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16653009
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking this is a power issue. If you ask me, VHF stations should be allowed to operate at whatever 1/5 their analog power was. So for WTVD, they should be allowed 62.4 kW on channel 11, regardless of any interference that might be created. Then at least it would have a chance.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I think the VHF band should be thinned out, with some of those stations moving up to UHF. (I know a number of them want to do so anyway.)
> 
> 
> - Trip



100% agreed with Trip on this!


I think the interference concerns should be second to getting the signal out to the edges of the area to be covered. I think would work a lot like FM radio, where you either get one station or another the frequency, not two on the same channel. I could be wrong, and it could horrible things at the edges of the DMAs too, but it maybe better then what is what happening now...


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16653665
> 
> 
> Ugh, then I guess it is unfortunate that WRAL and WRAZ are at 48/49 now. Before the cutover, Fox was my only real problem channel. Fox would cut out horribly on my oldest tuner (nxt2002 based Air2PC) during bad (windy, rainy) weather. I really need to get around to rotating my best tuner (xc5000 based) into my server, and that old nxt2002 based tuner out..
> 
> 
> Drew



Well, the one good thing about those high channel numbers is that my favorite UHF antenna, the Antenna's Direct 91XG has massive gain at channels 48/49... Figuring out where your antennas peak gain, maybe of help in understanding why some channels are better then others. (of course, RF at frequencies, travels differently, but most antennas do not have equal gain from UHF 14-51)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16653747
> 
> 
> Well, the one good thing about those high channel numbers is that my favorite UHF antenna, the Antenna's Direct 91XG has massive gain at channels 48/49... Figuring out where your antennas peak gain, maybe of help in understanding why some channels are better then others. (of course, RF at frequencies, travels differently, but most antennas do not have equal gain from UHF 14-51)



I almost wonder if the problem is the old tuner's poor multipath rejection in combination with my antenna's (CM4228) excellent gain for UHF 49. Eg, things are bouncing of the clouds, and getting picked up really strongly. I never had as many problems picking up WRAL on their temporary channel 53. At any rate, I'll wait until a thunderstorm and see what things look like now










Drew


----------



## jspENC

Channels in the 40's aren't that hard to receive in my experience. Mid 50's to low 60's were the tough ones, and nothing is being broadcast over 51. I get a channel 51 outside of the signal contour with no issue with a 8 bay Winegard, and also did with a U-75R Radio Shack.


FOX 50 (49) is one of the hardest for me to get too for some reason... 48 comes in long before 49.


----------



## drewwho

Is anybody able to get WRPX? They haven't shown up in any of my scans, and tuning directly to 15 doesn't show anything for them..


Drew


----------



## Scooper

They're my best channel...

owing to they're only about 10 miles from me, compared to the Auburn antenna Farm (22 miles) / Roanoke Rapids (39 miles).


----------



## keress

With the economy the way it is, I'm looking for ways to lower my budget and my mom suggested switching from satellite TV to broadcast, now that there are more channels. I live in the country about 60 miles north of Raleigh/Durham, about 70 miles south of Richmond/Petersburgh.


Can anyone tell me what kind of channels we might be able to pull in with a good antenna and amplifier? I've got three teens spoiled to death with all their kid's channels. How much of a culture shock would this be for them?


What antenna/amplifier would be recommended?


Thanks much.


----------



## Scooper

Start with www.tvfool.com - that will give you an idea of what you might expect.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16654605
> 
> 
> They're my best channel...
> 
> owing to they're only about 10 miles from me, compared to the Auburn antenna Farm (22 miles) / Roanoke Rapids (39 miles).



They're 40 miles from me, and about 60 degrees off where I have my CM4228 aimed. I could never get them solidly before the transition, but now I cannot even pick up any hint of them in channel scans, etc. I remember seeing them in scans quite a while ago. What was their pre-transition frequency?


Drew


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16654955
> 
> 
> They're 40 miles from me, and about 60 degrees off where I have my CM4228 aimed. I could never get them solidly before the transition, but now I cannot even pick up any hint of them in channel scans, etc. I remember seeing them in scans quite a while ago. What was their pre-transition frequency?



On Saturday I could still get them from up the street in the same neighborhood, using either of my antennas. They have had digital on 15 all along, as far as I can tell.


----------



## jminer1

My coordinates are 35.843397, -78.904227. For the past year I've been using an indoor combo VHF/UHF antenna (Radioshack 15-1892) to pick up the local digital stations. Before the transition I was picking up the following channels at the following signal strengths:


4-1 WUNC 85-95%

11-1 WTVD 85-95%

22-1 WLFL 80-90%

28-1 WRDC 75-85%

50-1 WRAZ 70-80%

5-1 WRAL 65-75%

17-1 WNCN 55-65%


WUNC, WTVD, WLFL, WRDC, and WRAZ came in great with very little to no break ups. WRAL had a few breakups here and there but was fine. WNCN ranged between a few break ups to considerable break up depending on the day. I was hoping the transition switch over would boost WNCN and I'd be set. Instead, this is what I pick up now:


4-1 WUNC 85-95%

11-1 WTVD 0%

22-1 WLFL 75-85%

28-1 WRDC 80-90%

50-1 WRAZ 70-80%

5-1 WRAL 50-60%

17-1 WNCN 20-30%


Most channels actually lost signal strength. WNCN is now completely unwatchable. WRAL suffers from break ups constantly, and WTVD is completely gone! Reading through this thread I see that WNCN is still doing some work, so I'll have to wait and see what happens when they're completely done. Sounds like WRAL is finished with their change over, so I guess I'm screwed there, but at least there aren't really any CBS shows that I watch regularly. Losing WTVD sucks though. I watch a lot of shows on ABC. I've tried everything to pick it up with no success. I hope they're able to do something to boost their signal.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jminer1* /forum/post/16655114
> 
> 
> My coordinates are 35.843397, -78.904227. For the past year I've been using an indoor combo VHF/UHF antenna (Radioshack 15-1892) to pick up the local digital stations. Before the transition I was picking up the following channels at the following signal strengths:
> 
> 
> 4-1 WUNC 85-95%
> 
> 11-1 WTVD 85-95%
> 
> 22-1 WLFL 80-90%
> 
> 28-1 WRDC 75-85%
> 
> 50-1 WRAZ 70-80%
> 
> 5-1 WRAL 65-75%
> 
> 17-1 WNCN 55-65%
> 
> 
> WUNC, WTVD, WLFL, WRDC, and WRAZ came in great with very little to no break ups. WRAL had a few breakups here and there but was fine. WNCN ranged between a few break ups to considerable break up depending on the day. I was hoping the transition switch over would boost WNCN and I'd be set. Instead, this is what I pick up now:
> 
> 
> 4-1 WUNC 85-95%
> 
> 11-1 WTVD 0%
> 
> 22-1 WLFL 75-85%
> 
> 28-1 WRDC 80-90%
> 
> 50-1 WRAZ 70-80%
> 
> 5-1 WRAL 50-60%
> 
> 17-1 WNCN 20-30%
> 
> 
> Most channels actually lost signal strength. WNCN is now completely unwatchable. WRAL suffers from break ups constantly, and WTVD is completely gone! Reading through this thread I see that WNCN is still doing some work, so I'll have to wait and see what happens when they're completely done. Sounds like WRAL is finished with their change over, so I guess I'm screwed there, but at least there aren't really any CBS shows that I watch regularly. Losing WTVD sucks though. I watch a lot of shows on ABC. I've tried everything to pick it up with no success. I hope they're able to do something to boost their signal.



Not bad for receiving Raleigh market stations all the way in Rochester MN.










You arent much further from the antenna farm than I am. Ive got an extra CM 4038 ( http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_disp...?PROD=ANCM4308 ) if you want to play with an attic antenna. Those number changes dont seem out of line. WRAL is down on power. WTVD moved to VHF high (I dont have good lock on them even with attic antenna).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

WNCN is at the maximum power allowed by the FCC on our permanent channel now. We will not change anything.

Take a look at the signal strength for each of the stations listed below in your signal meter menu. Write each one down, then tweak your antenna for maximum signal from any of those with the "*" beside them. We are all on the same tower, or very near each other. Once you find the peak signal, re-scan to see if it brings things back in line. This will also help to identify if your antenna is having problems at the low or high end of the channels. It's common on the higher channels, and rare on the lower channels, but a comparison of our level to WTVD versus WLFL will tell you if you have something killing the lower channels. Finding that "something" can be a bit difficult, but trees, hills, buildings, splitters, amps and everything around you will cause issues. Experiment moving the antenna watching the signal meter, and things should lock in.


WTVD 11 VHF *


WRPX 15 UHF located near Louisburg


WNCN 17 UHF *


WUNC 25 UHF located in Chapel Hill, applied for low power 30 in Raleigh, pending


WLFL 27 UHF *


WRDC 28 UHF *


WUVC 38 UHF located in Fayetteville


WRAY 42 UHF located near Wilson


WRAL 48 UHF *


WRAZ 49 UHF *


----------



## Trip in VA

NBC17ENG:


WUNC is on 25.


- Trip


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16655383
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG:
> 
> 
> WUNC is on 25.
> 
> 
> - Trip



You are correct as usual. They have applied for LP 30 here in Raleigh.


----------



## nitdawg

I think I'm ready to feed OTA to my HTPC and see how things go. I haven't minded the $13/month fee for basic (now broadcast) cable for my HDTV. There's nothing else I watch that comes with 'broadcast' cable package, it was just ease-of-mind knowing that when my wife turns on the TV she has a picture and not telling me to get in the attic. All looks pretty good with OTA for me here in Morrisville, so here we go.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Does anyone know if Microsoft updated the database for Media Center yet?


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/16639017
> 
> 
> I have been off line for a few days... I have often wondered about the F1 broadcast on SPEEDHD. It looks better than the broadcast on SD SPEED, at least to me. But, SPEED is not in control of the feed. Its my understanding that there is one F1 approved international feed. I wonder what happens to the broadcast quality as the series moves from country to country. I missed the replay on SPEEDHD. Notice any difference?



i have the same understanding ... F1 produces the one and only feed, and then sells it to the broadcasters. like i said, i don't think that feed is HD. i have vague recollection its better than NTSC resolution, but not HD. maybe its PAL resolution ... isn't that like 540 lines of vertical rez instead of 480 for NTSC?


unfortunately, i did not catch the replay on SPEEDHD, so i don't know if it was better. the same test would apply to this week's british grand prix though. hopefully FOX figured out what was wrong and their broadcast is better quality this week.


----------



## HDMe2

Probably worth a mention, since I sense a little confusion...


When someone talks about low-vs-high UHF (or any frequency really) signals... they are talking about lower frequency vs higher frequency... not the elevation. I'm not 100% everyone was getting that.


Meanwhile...


I've got a funny indoor antenna situation.


On my bedroom TV I'm using a UHF "1/4 wave" type antenna that was actually intended for a Dish receiver UHF remote. With that, I am solidly getting 5, 11, 17, 22, 28, 50. I also get 30 and 47 at around 70 or so on my Dish receiver-o-meter and very watchable. Not worried about channel 40, and I've given up trying to get 4 until they figure things out.


The same 1/4-wave antenna on my HDTV in the living room gets me all of the above except channel 47. Funny how a slight difference in height and a few feet location do that.


My Dish receiver in the living room I actually have a better/higher indoor antenna setup... but since the transition I have lost 47 and 4 (as already discussed). I'll do more tweaking when 4 gets done (higher power on 25 or approval for 30, whichever comes first).


I'm fairly happy overall, except I do miss channel 4.


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/16655363
> 
> 
> WNCN is at the maximum power allowed by the FCC on our permanent channel now. We will not change anything.



Thanks for the clarity on this point. I have been wading through a virtual sea of conflicting information from numerous sources (including WNCN's own DTV hotline) since the Friday transition.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

It actually makes sense, especially since some boxes have no issue and some do:


Regarding reception & signal problems with high VHF channels, the FCC is trying to determine if there is a pattern nationwide. They have identified one potential solution that has been successful in solving the majority of problems for some stations -- a double rescan the converter boxes. Here are the steps:

Detach antenna

Rescan converter box (to clear memory)

Detach converter box power cord for 1 minute (to ensure that memory is clear)

Reattach both power cord and antenna

Rescan again

FCC is considering issuing an advisory on this double rescan solution, but is trying to determine how to communicate this succinctly without creating more confusion(!).


----------



## starreem

Seems like someone at ABC-11 missed the clue train, thinking that switching back to a VHF frequency was a good idea. I've now lost them with my indoor UHF antenna, and have no reason to buy another antenna to pick up one station.


I'm in downtown Raleigh, and would be thrilled for UNC-TV to get on a UHF frequency the towers near Garner. Unless WTVD does something like that, they will loose a lot of OTA viewers who have an UHF only antenna for digital reception.


----------



## cgreco

Just to throw more numbers into the mix, here are the signal strengths I observed for my channels last night. I'm in Apex and use a CM4228, a PCT 1x4 amplified splitter, and a DTVPal DVR. The antenna is as high as I can get it in my attic and pointed towards the WRPX tower since that is my weakest signal.


Low High

2 - WFMY 74 76

4 - WUNC 83 85

5 - WRAL 88 90

11 - WTVD 96 100

17 - WNCN 93 95

20 - WCWG 83 85

22 - WLFL 96 100

28 - WRDC 93 96

40 - WUVC 76 78

47 - WRPX 58 63 Some break up

50 - WRAZ 90 93


Besides WRPX still sucking, all the other channels are solid.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

One of my viewers, Harriet, reminded me of another thing to check tonight. Make sure your TV or CECB is set AIR and NOT for Cable in the menus. She was only getting channels 40-50 in the cable mode. Check your menus, and you may get WTVD and us back!


----------



## donnied4rko

There is a story on the Fayetteville Observer web site about the WTVD problem. To my knowledge this is the first coverage I've seen. Strange that nobody in the Triangle is covering this story. I'd share the link but I haven't posted enough to do that. It's under "Columns" on the fayobserver dot com website.



> Quote:
> The ABC station in Durham has lost coverage area. Instead of using UHF, corporate engineers with the ABC-owned station group decided in 2004 to broadcast its digital signals on the VHF television band. Thus, WTVD, Channel 11, is now broadcasting on VHF Channel 11.
> 
> 
> On Friday afternoon, the station switched its digital broadcast feed from Channel 52 (UHF) to Channel 11 (VHF), as assigned by the Federal Communications Commission.
> 
> 
> Thing is, this conversion to the lower VHF band required the station to substantially cut power.
> 
> 
> "We did have some concern about the power allocated by the FCC," said Rob Elmore, news director.
> 
> 
> As of Monday afternoon, the station had fielded about 400 calls from viewers who can no longer pick it up, he said.
> 
> 
> He said it was important for the station to remain on Channel 11, where WTVD has broadcast since 1954. "The thing that wasn't within our control here," he said, "was the FCC mandated a certain level of power. We like our viewers to know we're operating at the full power granted by the FCC. There's nothing wrong with the signal (that) we're putting out."


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> He said it was important for the station to remain on Channel 11, where WTVD has broadcast since 1954. "The thing that wasn't within our control here," he said, "was the FCC mandated a certain level of power. We like our viewers to know we're operating at the full power granted by the FCC. There's nothing wrong with the signal (that) we're putting out."



There's nothing wrong with the signal, except that it's on friggin channel 11. This is what happens when you let marketing boneheads make technical decisions. Guess what WTVD, WRAL is still "on" channel 5, and their customers can still receive the signal OTA.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16660350
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the signal, except that it's on friggin channel 11. This is what happens when you let marketing boneheads make technical decisions. Guess what WTVD, WRAL is still "on" channel 5, and their customers can still receive the signal OTA.



Any insight why they decided on 48, where other channels got lower frequencies, which, according to Trip, do better at getting around landscape features, etc? How much input did the stations have on which UHF frequency they got? Was this just a matter of keeping the WRAL and WRAZ frequencies next to each other, so it would be easy to share transmitter spare parts, etc?


Drew


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16660350
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the signal, except that it's on friggin channel 11. This is what happens when you let marketing boneheads make technical decisions. Guess what WTVD, WRAL is still "on" channel 5, and their customers can still receive the signal OTA.



Yeah, it would have been more accurate if he said there was nothing "technically" wrong with their signal. However, there is something "fundamentally" wrong with their signal. I have a hard time believing the suits at WTVD are satisfied with the decrease in viewers. Do they really think every OTA viewer in the Triangle is going to have an outdoor antenna installed for one channel?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16660350
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the signal, except that it's on friggin channel 11. This is what happens when you let marketing boneheads make technical decisions.



Exactly... and to add insult to injury, there are no reasonable attic installable UHF/VHF antennas with decent performance in the VHF band. Channel Master discontinued the original 4228 which was the only 'decent' one around. The new 4228HD has half the VHF gain as the original per the numbers I have seen. My 4221HD is worthless for channel 11.


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16661004
> 
> 
> Exactly... and to add insult to injury, there are no reasonable attic installable UHF/VHF antennas with decent performance in the VHF band. Channel Master discontinued the original 4228 which was the only 'decent' one around. The new 4228HD has half the VHF gain as the original per the numbers I have seen. My 4221HD is worthless for channel 11.



Ya, that is what I have heard about the 4228HD... Really, just adding a VHF-HI yagi is the way to go for VHF-HI. The Winegard YA-1713 is a lite weight and great antenna... Install a couple of feet from the 4221 and call it good! I like the two antenna solution, in case the VHF stations are in a different direction then the UHF, allows for more fine tuning!


----------



## Scooper

I was hopeful that my CM4221 would do it for channel 11 (it pulled in the analog "reasonably" well), but no-go. At least I do have a CM VHF antenna still up on the mast. And all I needed to do for distribution is remove a 6dB attenuator.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16660417
> 
> 
> Any insight why they decided on 48, where other channels got lower frequencies, which, according to Trip, do better at getting around landscape features, etc? How much input did the stations have on which UHF frequency they got? Was this just a matter of keeping the WRAL and WRAZ frequencies next to each other, so it would be easy to share transmitter spare parts, etc?
> 
> 
> Drew



I think it was more of a matter "what channel is available in our area" that the FCC would let them have. Secondary was your other possibilities.


From what I've read in the Greenville NC thread - being on 48 is not that big of a handicap - there's a guy in Jacksonville that can receive WRAL (and they are only at half power right now !) since the change to the omnidirectional antenna at 2000 feet on friday.


----------



## WildBill

Sorry to interrupt the flow of OTA/CABLE discussion but I have a quick request of this community if anyone has knowledge of this type.


I am looking for a low-cost option to get OTA signaals to distribute to multiple TV's. We have about 20+ TV's at work that I would like to drop a signal to via a roof mounted antenna.


The issues I foresee are:

* Finding an insured and reputable outfit to mount the antenna onto a business building. This likely poses different challenges and legal requirements than mounting onto a home.

*Find a means to amplify the signal sufficient to distribute between the various TV's and also grow as we add in additional TV's.


We maintain the network, conduit and TV's and can therefore run the cable and manage the hook-ups to the TV's I just need some input on signal distribution and antenna help.


SOOO - Can someone point out a good website or few?


NOTE - This not being a personal item or even an item of general interest to the group I would prefer to be sent responses via private messages.


Thanks and now back to our normally scheduled 'fun'.










Bill


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16661287
> 
> 
> Ya, that is what I have heard about the 4228HD... Really, just adding a VHF-HI yagi is the way to go for VHF-HI. The Winegard YA-1713 is a lite weight and great antenna... Install a couple of feet from the 4221 and call it good! I like the two antenna solution, in case the VHF stations are in a different direction then the UHF, allows for more fine tuning!



I haven't checked my signal strength yet (Morrisville) but I haven't had any issues with ABC 11 with my attic mounted 4228HD. I even got up in the flood storm this morning to check out reception. I need to hook up my PC tuner to see what signal strength I'm pulling in, but so far so good. They do advertise this antenna for High VHF: From http://www.channelmaster.com/product...ID=34&catID=33 



> Quote:
> Reception Range: Channels 7 thru 13 up to 45 miles and HD, and channels 14 thru 69 up to 60 miles and HD



But I agree...looks like the wrong people (ad execs maybe?) made the decision on staying on VHF.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16661004
> 
> 
> Exactly... and to add insult to injury, there are no reasonable attic installable UHF/VHF antennas with decent performance in the VHF band. Channel Master discontinued the original 4228 which was the only 'decent' one around. The new 4228HD has half the VHF gain as the original per the numbers I have seen. My 4221HD is worthless for channel 11.



Fortunately for me I have one of those old 4228's on my roof. At my place WTVD went from 95% to about 70% signal strength, but I'm still getting it.


----------



## jspENC

I was able to get WTVD in Jacksonville a couple of nights ago, on my modified Winegard UHF 8 bay, but when I was picking it up it was only at 35% while all the others were at 85%-93%. The signal was steady, but weak. Seems like they need to be putting out at least 32kW if not 40 to be equal to their competitors.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjvrieze* /forum/post/16661287
> 
> 
> Ya, that is what I have heard about the 4228HD... Really, just adding a VHF-HI yagi is the way to go for VHF-HI. The Winegard YA-1713 is a lite weight and great antenna... Install a couple of feet from the 4221 and call it good! I like the two antenna solution, in case the VHF stations are in a different direction then the UHF, allows for more fine tuning!




How would you couple them? backwards splitter?


----------



## ninja1




> Quote:
> "We did have some concern about the power allocated by the FCC," said Rob Elmore, news director.
> 
> 
> "The thing that wasn't within our control here," he said, "was the FCC mandated a certain level of power. We like our viewers to know we're operating at the full power granted by the FCC. There's nothing wrong with the signal (that) we're putting out."



These are the same words I get from WNCN NBC17 for why northern counties got dropped from coverage. So...I guess the next phase of "the digital transition" is pissed-off viewers hassle the FCC until FCC allows the problematic stations more trasmitting power.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> "The thing that wasn't within our control here," he said, "was the FCC mandated a certain level of power. We like our viewers to know we're operating at the full power granted by the FCC. There's nothing wrong with the signal (that) we're putting out."



Shouldn't they have been testing with the maximum assigned power output all along, instead of having to reduce power on cutover day ?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16661762
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me I have one of those old 4228's on my roof. At my place WTVD went from 95% to about 70% signal strength, but I'm still getting it.



Actually, Ive been doing more googling and it appears that for channel 11, the new 4228HD may not be so bad after all. Its UHF performance isnt quite as good as the older design though.... However, for me, UHF performance isnt the problem. My 4221HD does fine. The gain for 4228HD isnt much higher but its beam width is quite a bit narrower which I would assume is better for multipath situations.... right?

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/TemporaryPage.html


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16663272
> 
> 
> Actually, Ive been doing more googling and it appears that for channel 11, the new 4228HD may not be so bad after all. Its UHF performance isnt quite as good as the older design though.... However, for me, UHF performance isnt the problem. My 4221HD does fine. The gain for 4228HD isnt much higher but its beam width is quite a bit narrower which I would assume is better for multipath situations.... right?
> 
> http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/TemporaryPage.html



Works for me...they state the high VHF capabilities themselves on their product page http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16661574 

I will get some signal strength readings soon.


----------



## jspENC

The balun on that antenna (4228HD) is designed for UHF according to the description from the site. You are kind of asking for more problems if you attempt to use it for VHF IMO without modifying it by taking that balun off and using the regular 300 ohm to 75 ohm we are all used to. This is one reason why I didn't buy this antenna, and the cost vs. performance of a Winegard 8 bay.


Close in like 25 miles, it will be enough. If you go out 50 miles, that is taking a risk, and I doubt it will pull 11 in.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16663441
> 
> 
> The balun on that antenna (4228HD) is designed for UHF according to the description from the site. You are kind of asking for more problems if you attempt to use it for VHF IMO without modifying it by taking that balun off and using the regular 300 ohm to 75 ohm we are all used to. This is one reason why I didn't buy this antenna, and the cost vs. performance of a Winegard 8 bay.
> 
> 
> Close in like 25 miles, it will be enough. If you go out 50 miles, that is taking a risk, and I doubt it will pull 11 in.



I guess I got lucky, plus it was free, so cost v performance is a no brainier


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ninja1* /forum/post/16663192
> 
> 
> These are the same words I get from WNCN NBC17 for why northern counties got dropped from coverage. So...I guess the next phase of "the digital transition" is pissed-off viewers hassle the FCC until FCC allows the problematic stations more transmitting power.



If you're in the western part of Mecklenburg County, VA, you might have issues with WFXR-DT also on 17.


This station was probably a lot of the reason why WNCN is as power limited as it is.


- Trip


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16663441
> 
> 
> The balun on that antenna (4228HD) is designed for UHF according to the description from the site. You are kind of asking for more problems if you attempt to use it for VHF IMO without modifying it by taking that balun off and using the regular 300 ohm to 75 ohm we are all used to. This is one reason why I didn't buy this antenna, and the cost vs. performance of a Winegard 8 bay.
> 
> 
> Close in like 25 miles, it will be enough. If you go out 50 miles, that is taking a risk, and I doubt it will pull 11 in.



Im just under 20 miles with the antenna in the attic.


So for the mod... are you suggesting that the existing balun be replaced with two typical baluns and then combine them together? Can you suggest a source for the balun and the combiner?


----------



## gjvrieze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16665411
> 
> 
> Im just under 20 miles with the antenna in the attic.
> 
> 
> So for the mod... are you suggesting that the existing balun be replaced with two typical baluns and then combine them together? Can you suggest a source for the balun and the combiner?



From what I have read, the best results were with good quality baluns (yes 2 of them) and a low loss splitter in reverse for joining them.


----------



## zim2dive

Are the sub-channels on different transmitters? Let me start by admitting that I misunderstood the way my Dish DVR handles the locals... when it was telling me 4-0 that means is the Sat version of the channel (they channels are also mapped in the 6000 range, where I usually watch them, so I didn't realize)


so a revised chart of my scan.. attic mounted CM 4228, Dish 622 DVR


ch# signal-strength

2-x cannot tune

4-1 73 - can tune

4-2 73 - can tune

4-3,4,5 cannot tune

5-1 88 - can tune

5-2 90 - can tune

11-1 - cannot tune

11-2 82 - can tune

11-3 81 - can tune

17-1 cannot tune

17-2 98 - can tune

17-3 97 - can tune

20-1 64 - can tune

20-2 68 - can tune

22-1 cannot tune

28-1 100 - cannot tune

30-1 59 - cannot tune

40-1,2 cannot tune

47-1,2,3,4 cannot tune

50-1 81 - can tune

50-2 89 - can tune

50-3 87 - can tune


signal strength #s are as reported from the locals setup menu


I find 17-1 the oddest example.. I'm getting 97/98 on the -2,-3 and cannot tune the -1.. also 28-1 reports 100 signal in the menu, yet I cannot tune it.


One thing I considered was having too much signal? Maybe I need to add a signal degrader (can't think of the right word at the moment).. I do not have a signal amp, this is right off the attic antenna + 50' of cabling.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16667268
> 
> 
> Are the sub-channels on different transmitters?



No. The fact that you can tune subs on 11 and 17, but not the main channel makes me think that maybe this is another satellite remapping artifact, and you're really not getting 11/17 OTA.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16665411
> 
> 
> Im just under 20 miles with the antenna in the attic.
> 
> 
> So for the mod... are you suggesting that the existing balun be replaced with two typical baluns and then combine them together? Can you suggest a source for the balun and the combiner?



I can't think of a brand off the top of my head, but make sure the loss on the splitter is no more than .5 for each port. The balun can be bought at lowes, and I would check there for a combiner. Get two equal lengths of coax.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16667311
> 
> 
> No. The fact that you can tune subs on 11 and 17, but not the main channel makes me think that maybe this is another satellite remapping artifact, and you're really not getting 11/17 OTA.
> 
> 
> Drew



mebbe.. I do get the yellow Dish OTA cannot tune error message tho, and a brief display of the signal strength before it shows the error.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16667345
> 
> 
> I can't think of a brand off the top of my head, but make sure the loss on the splitter is no more than .5 for each port. The balun can be bought at lowes, and I would check there for a combiner. Get two equal lengths of coax.



Great... thanks.


By .5 per port I assume this translates to a basic 3.5db per port cable splitter where the .5 represents the actual loss over the theoretical 3db perfect split.


I found baluns on ebay (from a local Raleigh seller I have used before). Good to know they are available at Lowes.


Thanks!

Don


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16668003
> 
> 
> Great... thanks.
> 
> 
> By .5 per port I assume this translates to a basic 3.5db per port cable splitter where the .5 represents the actual loss over the theoretical 3db perfect split.
> 
> 
> I found baluns on ebay (from a local Raleigh seller I have used before). Good to know they are available at Lowes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Don




This thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16669796 


Has some great info in it. You might want to check it out.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

It looks to me like your box is not outputting the 1080i signals. Check the output res and I bet 480i and 720P are there, and it's missing 1080i.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16667268
> 
> 
> Are the sub-channels on different transmitters? Let me start by admitting that I misunderstood the way my Dish DVR handles the locals... when it was telling me 4-0 that means is the Sat version of the channel (they channels are also mapped in the 6000 range, where I usually watch them, so I didn't realize)
> 
> 
> so a revised chart of my scan.. attic mounted CM 4228, Dish 622 DVR
> 
> 
> ch# signal-strength
> 
> 2-x cannot tune
> 
> 4-1 73 - can tune
> 
> 4-2 73 - can tune
> 
> 4-3,4,5 cannot tune
> 
> 5-1 88 - can tune
> 
> 5-2 90 - can tune
> 
> 11-1 - cannot tune
> 
> 11-2 82 - can tune
> 
> 11-3 81 - can tune
> 
> 17-1 cannot tune
> 
> 17-2 98 - can tune
> 
> 17-3 97 - can tune
> 
> 20-1 64 - can tune
> 
> 20-2 68 - can tune
> 
> 22-1 cannot tune
> 
> 28-1 100 - cannot tune
> 
> 30-1 59 - cannot tune
> 
> 40-1,2 cannot tune
> 
> 47-1,2,3,4 cannot tune
> 
> 50-1 81 - can tune
> 
> 50-2 89 - can tune
> 
> 50-3 87 - can tune
> 
> 
> signal strength #s are as reported from the locals setup menu
> 
> 
> I find 17-1 the oddest example.. I'm getting 97/98 on the -2,-3 and cannot tune the -1.. also 28-1 reports 100 signal in the menu, yet I cannot tune it.
> 
> 
> One thing I considered was having too much signal? Maybe I need to add a signal degrader (can't think of the right word at the moment).. I do not have a signal amp, this is right off the attic antenna + 50' of cabling.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/16670205
> 
> 
> It looks to me like your box is not outputting the 1080i signals. Check the output res and I bet 480i and 720P are there, and it's missing 1080i.



But he says he's getting 5-1, which is 1080i, and not getting 11-1 (which is 720p) and 4-3 (which is 480i).


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/16670205
> 
> 
> It looks to me like your box is not outputting the 1080i signals. Check the output res and I bet 480i and 720P are there, and it's missing 1080i.



I disconnected the antenna and rescanned. I now get 11-1 (barely) and 17-1. Oddly 28-1 is reported as a signal of 98, but I can get no picture. 4-1 is also barely coming in.


I moved the antenna to my TV and scanned there... its tuner is 2 years newer and better altho 4-1 was still iffy.


I tried adding an attenuator (knocked the other high 90 signals down to low 70s), but no dice on 28-1 (no tears over that).


Dunno.


As for the 622, I have it configured already for a 1080i tv (since I have 1080p), but it was worth double checking.


----------



## sjay

This article in the N&O today discusses the problems with local channels (and in the case of ABC national) signal strength and the fact that some stayed on VHF - with lower xmit power, as discussed in this forum days go.

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/1573582.html


----------



## starreem

Anyone around here got TVGOS OTA since the switch?


I've got a three year old Toshiba LCD with ATSC tuner, that used to get TVGOS when UNC was relaying the channel line-up last fall. Unable to get anything since the switch. I've reset, and gone through the debug (753159852) screens. "host channel" is blank.


----------



## Trip in VA

WRAL is carrying the data on 5-1.


- Trip


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16655507
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready to feed OTA to my HTPC and see how things go. I haven't minded the $13/month fee for basic (now broadcast) cable for my HDTV. There's nothing else I watch that comes with 'broadcast' cable package, it was just ease-of-mind knowing that when my wife turns on the TV she has a picture and not telling me to get in the attic. All looks pretty good with OTA for me here in Morrisville, so here we go.



I went ahead and dumped TW cable completely today too. Despite my previous ramblings about antennas, I attached the old rabbit ears to my HDTV and was able to pull in everything except WUNC (not at all) and WTVD (poorly). I am even getting the Greensboro CBS affiliate here in Cary.


The last time I hooked up the rabbit ears I was only able to get one station at a time and would have to reorient them to change stations. But, this time I have the ears leaning against a large metal picture frame, which could be helping matters, I guess.


I also ordered up an HD Homerun to round out the HTPC. The networks plus mlb.tv will do just fine for the summer. Come hockey season though....


(Thanks again for everyone's help.)


----------



## WA5IYX

Can anyone here describe (or better yet provide an image) of what the WRAL-5 nitelite looks like ? On Jun 16 I got a Ch 5 down here in San Antonio (KENS-5 vacated) via Es that had a white squarish 5 logo in the lower left, about 1/3rd the way in. The 8mm camcorder video shot off the 5" b&w "monitor" has too much fading to easily make a clear frame capture of it. I've already eliminated WTTG in DC.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA5IYX* /forum/post/16680660
> 
> 
> Can anyone here describe (or better yet provide an image) of what the WRAL-5 nitelite looks like ? On Jun 16 I got a Ch 5 down here in San Antonio (KENS-5 vacated) via Es that had a white squarish 5 logo in the lower left, about 1/3rd the way in. The 8mm camcorder video shot off the 5" b&w "monitor" has too much fading to easily make a clear frame capture of it. I've already eliminated WTTG in DC.



The WRAL channel 5 analog output may differ depending on time, but there's currently a program alternating English/Spanish describing details of connecting antennas and converter boxes. The WRAL logo is pretty much where you indicated or maybe about 1/4 way in from the bottom left. It's a white 5 on a vertically rectangular sky blue background. There is a banner with a black background centered at the bottom of the screen with white letters reading "WRAL-TV / WRAL-DT Raleigh."


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/16684439
> 
> 
> The WRAL channel 5 analog output may differ depending on time, but there's currently a program alternating English/Spanish describing details of connecting antennas and converter boxes. The WRAL logo is pretty much where you indicated or maybe about 1/4 way in from the bottom left. It's a white 5 on a vertically rectangular sky blue background. There is a banner with a black background centered at the bottom of the screen with white letters reading "WRAL-TV / WRAL-DT Raleigh."



Sent him a snapshot of that.


----------



## ninja1

Here's the logo.


----------



## WA5IYX

Thanks to all. It's a good match. As the list that I have shows them scheduled to be running nitelite programming until Jul 6, I may have some additional opportunities to catch them again. Our "local" KCWX-DT-5 (silent on Ch 2 analog now) is due to fire up Jul 10. With just 20-kw at almost 50 miles it may need to apply for a power increase as all our others are within half that distance.


----------



## starreem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16680209
> 
> 
> WRAL is carrying the data on 5-1.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Thanks, I know they are transmitting it. I'd like to know if anyone is actually receiving it OTA? If so, what zip code is used in the set-up menu?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starreem* /forum/post/16687933
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know they are transmitting it. I'd like to know if anyone is actually receiving it OTA? If so, what zip code is used in the set-up menu?



I'm using a DTVPAL DVR, and my zip code is the one for my residence in Youngsville - 27596. My suggestion is to use your zip code for where your TVGOS device is (unless you're using a DTVPAL in that special mode).


----------



## starreem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16688530
> 
> 
> I'm using a DTVPAL DVR, and my zip code is the one for my residence in Youngsville - 27596. My suggestion is to use your zip code for where your TVGOS device is (unless you're using a DTVPAL in that special mode).



Does your DTVPAL DVR get TVGOS OTA with an antenna?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starreem* /forum/post/16693738
> 
> 
> Does your DTVPAL DVR get TVGOS OTA with an antenna?



Sure does...


As the DTVPAL DVR does NOT get cable....


----------



## jspENC

As I traveled today, across the southern areas of the WTVD viewing area, I saw several ladders out under antennas. Apparently a LOT of people are trying hard to receive their signal, along with maybe the other channels in that market. I've seen three brand new models of that Phillips antenna they sell at Wally World outside high above homes on poles. It is gray and is very tiny. This is it.











I don't see how they are going to get WTVD with that.


I also saw an antenna with a weird circular looking elements in the front. It was like a yagi as it had reflectors, but where the nose would be had the circular elements. It didn't seem that would get WTVD either. There is a LOT of confusion out there, and stores do not sell VHF antennas like you would expect to get the job done.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16694862
> 
> 
> As I traveled today, across the southern areas of the WTVD viewing area, I saw several ladders out under antennas. Apparently a LOT of people are trying hard to receive their signal, along with maybe the other channels in that market. I've seen three brand new models of that Phillips antenna they sell at Wally World outside high above homes on poles. It is gray and is very tiny. This is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how they are going to get WTVD with that.
> 
> 
> I also saw an antenna with a weird circular looking elements in the front. It was like a yagi as it had reflectors, but where the nose would be had the circular elements. It didn't seem that would get WTVD either. There is a LOT of confusion out there, and stores do not sell VHF antennas like you would expect to get the job done.



Like this one? It's not gonna do much for VHF....

http://www.antennasdirect.com/C2-Cle...V-antenna.html


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16694881
> 
> 
> Like this one? It's not gonna do much for VHF....
> 
> http://www.antennasdirect.com/C2-Cle...V-antenna.html



I've seen that one out there too, but no, that wasn't it. The front of it was like those new CFL light bulbs.


----------



## donnied4rko

Anybody have any updates on WTVD? I'm near RDU in the Brier Creek area, still can't get a signal. I have a Terk HDTVa amplified VHF/UHF indoor antenna. Is anybody else in this area able to receive WTVD on VHF channel 11? If so, what kind of antenna are you using?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699410
> 
> 
> If so, what kind of antenna are you using?



The 90 minutes that I've watched of WTVD since the transition has been flawless for me. I'm using an attic mount CM4228 (the older 4228, not the 4228HD). I'm in Cary, near Evans and Maynard, about 4 miles from RDU.


Drew


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699410
> 
> 
> Anybody have any updates on WTVD? I'm near RDU in the Brier Creek area, still can't get a signal. I have a Terk HDTVa amplified VHF/UHF indoor antenna. Is anybody else in this area able to receive WTVD on VHF channel 11? If so, what kind of antenna are you using?



I've been getting post transition WTVD about 10 minutes down the street from you with no problems, but I have a channel master 4228 on the roof. The 4228 doesn't technically do VHF, but it is able to get far enough into the VHF spectrum to get 11.


----------



## donnied4rko

Good to know, thanks! Are you using an amplifier with your 4228s? I'm not very familiar with attic or roof mounted antennas. Only familiar with the amplified indoor variety.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/16699750
> 
> 
> I've been getting post transition WTVD about 10 minutes down the street from you with no problems, but I have a channel master 4228 on the roof. The 4228 doesn't technically do VHF, but it is able to get far enough into the VHF spectrum to get 11.



Ive got a 4228HD on order to replace a 4221HD in the attic. We will see how it performs...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699794
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks! Are you using an amplifier with your 4228s? I'm not very familiar with attic or roof mounted antennas. Only familiar with the amplified indoor variety.



I'm not using a pre-amp. I am using a 4-way splitter with a built in amp that I need to make up for the loss caused by splitting 4-ways..


Drew


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699410
> 
> 
> Anybody have any updates on WTVD? I'm near RDU in the Brier Creek area, still can't get a signal. I have a Terk HDTVa amplified VHF/UHF indoor antenna. Is anybody else in this area able to receive WTVD on VHF channel 11? If so, what kind of antenna are you using?



i'm at raven ridge/six forks. i'm using a cm3022 in my attic (wral sent it to me for free a couple of years ago ... thanks WRAL!). no amp, but only 1 tuner connected to the antenna (no splitters). signal for wtvd is definitely weaker than it was pre-transition, but still strong enough (no breakup/errors, etc.) i think, but i am not sure, that the cm3022 is a uhf only antenna.


interestingly, before the transition, i had the antenna adjusted to maximize the weakest signal, channel 17 (strength 75-80%). 5/11/50 were always 90-95%. after the transition, without touching the antenna, all my signal strengths dropped to the point of breakups with errors. even channel 50 which didn't change frequencies dropped to 60-65%.


i had to reposition the antenna about 6 feet over from where it was before, and rotate it about 45 degrees. i maximized for WTVD, to get its strength to 70-75%. once i did that, 5/17/50 were coming in 95-100% (stronger than before).


----------



## Scooper

You may not want to hear it - but you will probably have better luck getting WTVD with an outside VHF antenna. I'm pulling it in just fine and I live east of Youngsville in a forest. But I do have a VHF as well as a preamped CM4221 UHF antenna .


----------



## Bruce Embry

Yes house atennas are now required. What makes me so upset about all of this, we were made aware of the power reduction that was going to occur. We were told that rescanning was going to be required. No everyone who has lost the WDVD are going to have to spend money in order to get that channel.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699794
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks! Are you using an amplifier with your 4228s? I'm not very familiar with attic or roof mounted antennas. Only familiar with the amplified indoor variety.



No, and yes. I'm not using anything to amplify the antenna until it reaches the distribution center, then I have a 16x1 amplifier to pipe it to the rest of the house. I think in the terms you are asking the answer is no, I don't use an amplifier.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699410
> 
> 
> Anybody have any updates on WTVD? I'm near RDU in the Brier Creek area, still can't get a signal. I have a Terk HDTVa amplified VHF/UHF indoor antenna. Is anybody else in this area able to receive WTVD on VHF channel 11? If so, what kind of antenna are you using?



I'm still on TWC, but I tested out my OTA reception tonight on a second-floor TV (Chapel Hill). I was actually able to get all the locals, including WTVD and WUNC, and even WFPX (barely) with just an ancient set of rabbit ears. I was pretty shocked. Maybe my walls are just paper-thin.


ETA: the downstairs TV, however, can't see either WTVD or WUNC with the rabbit ears. Other channels are OK.


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16699410
> 
> 
> Anybody have any updates on WTVD? I'm near RDU in the Brier Creek area, still can't get a signal. I have a Terk HDTVa amplified VHF/UHF indoor antenna. Is anybody else in this area able to receive WTVD on VHF channel 11? If so, what kind of antenna are you using?



I use the DIY coat hanger antennas from Youtube and around the internet. It's mounted in the attic. After the transition, WTVD 11 and PBS 4 dropped. Channels were coming in too well with my sub-$10 antenna for me to justify buying another.


The solution for WTVD 11 was remaking the antenna. This time I used 10" sections instead of 7" sections (as per normal specs). From what I understand it makes the antenna extend more into the vhf range. After repositioning and a re-scan I can now get WTVD 11. It's only at about 30-40% but it's steady and clear. (I'm also surrounded by trees.)


Still can't get PBS 4. So I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Trip in VA

Be patient. They're working on 4. Tower work either is occurring or should be occurring soon.


- Trip


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16702880
> 
> 
> Be patient. They're working on 4. Tower work either is occurring or should be occurring soon.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Great news...thanks. The PBS science shows in HD were great.


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16700400
> 
> 
> You may not want to hear it - but you will probably have better luck getting WTVD with an outside VHF antenna. I'm pulling it in just fine and I live east of Youngsville in a forest. But I do have a VHF as well as a preamped CM4221 UHF antenna .



You're right, I didn't want to hear that  It's a shame that I will have to buy a new antenna and install it on my rooftop or attic just to receive one channel. One freaking channel. *sigh* Damn you WTVD.


----------



## Greg T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16704877
> 
> 
> You're right, I didn't want to hear that  It's a shame that I will have to buy a new antenna and install it on my rooftop or attic just to receive one channel. One freaking channel. *sigh* Damn you WTVD.



Agreed, WTVD was our favorite Morning show to watch before work, so they are about to lose our business. I get ABC out of Greensboro also so they are about to become my ABC channel.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16704877
> 
> 
> You're right, I didn't want to hear that  It's a shame that I will have to buy a new antenna and install it on my rooftop or attic just to receive one channel. One freaking channel. *sigh* Damn you WTVD.



The other option is to try to get WXLV on UHF. They don't have "livewell" and devote their full b/w to HD, so their picture will probably be a lot better than WTVD's if you can get the signal. There's a presidential press conference on now, and WXLV blows WTVD away on the "Presidential hair test" You'll want to aim your antenna towards Greensboro...


Drew


----------



## jspENC

Here is WXLV's coverage;







on channel 29. GOod luck getting away from the soft HD pic!


----------



## Greg T

I get WXLV in Mebane just fine, they just don't have a Morning news show. So I have to find soemthing else until 7AM when GMA comes on.


----------



## raleigh1208

I was not able to pick up WTVD Channel 11 with my old Terk indoor antenna after the conversion, but I had just bought a new antenna from Monoprice.com for $24 and tried it and it picked up WTVD Channel 11 like a charm. It's denoted as an outdoor antenna but you can just sit it on its stand and use it indoors and it works like a charm. I just sit it beside my set. Here's the link to the antenna if anyone is interested. It works for me.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description


----------



## OMH-Windsor

Does anyone know if WRAL's new digital signal is at full power yet? Last I saw they were only operating at 50% strength. Thanks


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16705838
> 
> 
> The other option is to try to get WXLV on UHF. They don't have "livewell" and devote their full b/w to HD, so their picture will probably be a lot better than WTVD's if you can get the signal. There's a presidential press conference on now, and WXLV blows WTVD away on the "Presidential hair test" You'll want to aim your antenna towards Greensboro...
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks! I was able to point my antenna towards Greensboro and pickup WXLV without losing any signal strength from the Garner antenna garden. Problem solved. Thanks for nothing WTVD.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OMH-Windsor* /forum/post/16710957
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if WRAL's new digital signal is at full power yet? Last I saw they were only operating at 50% strength. Thanks



Not yet

I think it should be by the end of the summer.


I think you are beyond the expected coverage, even when they go to full power.


----------



## jspENC

I am surprised WRAL isn't at full power. I have been picking them up better than WRAZ and WLFL. I hope when they do get to full power, the signal will even be better than what I get them at now.


----------



## nitdawg

This isn't necessarily just a regional issue, but since I've seen a lot of people drop TWC and others in lieu of OTA and internet-based services, here come the cable co's to regulate 'TV' via the internet:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...PZAkwD9915UCO0 



> Quote:
> Comcast will test a technology that can authenticate the viewer as a subscriber an effort to keep cable content secure online. Users are expected to not only log in with a user name and password, but the system will be able to tell whether you're a subscriber and figure out what channels you've paid for.



Interesting.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16711111
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was able to point my antenna towards Greensboro and pickup WXLV without losing any signal strength from the Garner antenna garden. Problem solved. Thanks for nothing WTVD.



Wow, you're lucky. I have problems getting a strong enough signal from them to get them reliably.


Drew


----------



## mdb77a

Hi all. So, I finally got my hd homerun hooked up with only some minor frustrations (darn you, ASUS!). I have a couple of questions I was hoping to get some feedback on:


1. When I had the antenna running straight to the TV (Panasonic plasma) I was initally (about a week ago) able to pick up WRAL, WNCN and WRAZ. Over the last couple of days, I also began picking up WTVD with no breakups. WUNC was not even close. Then when switched to the homerun, I can no longer get WTVD at all, but I am getting WUNC, with very minor breakups. How does that happen, and is there a way to salvage WTVD? (If it matters, I am using Vista Home Premium Media Center.)


2. When I split the antenna cable in order to put two feeds into the homerun, the signal strength obviously declines. I'm using a little Radio Shack splitter. Would an amplifier fix this? If so, where should I go locally to get one and what should I ask for? (BTW, I don't get WTVD at all even when the antenna feed is not split.)


Thanks for any help.


Marc


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/16717438
> 
> 
> I can no longer get WTVD at all, but I am getting WUNC, with very minor breakups. How does that happen, and is there a way to salvage WTVD?
> 
> 
> 2. When I split the antenna cable in order to put two feeds into the homerun, the signal strength obviously declines.



I don't have an HDHR, but I *suspect* that one of the tuners is more sensitive (better at getting weak signals), and the other has better multipath (ghosting) rejection. If you're lucky, then the HDHR is less sensitive (worse at getting weak signals) and better at multipath rejection. If this is the case, you can fix your problems by either using a pre-amp, or by using a bigger antenna, or one with better VHF characteristics. What antenna do you currently use?


Drew


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16717490
> 
> 
> I don't have an HDHR, but I *suspect* that one of the tuners is more sensitive (better at getting weak signals), and the other has better multipath (ghosting) rejection. If you're lucky, then the HDHR is less sensitive (worse at getting weak signals) and better at multipath rejection. If this is the case, you can fix your problems by either using a pre-amp, or by using a bigger antenna, or one with better VHF characteristics. What antenna do you currently use?
> 
> 
> Drew



In three sentences, you've given me just gobs of information to work with! thanks.


I am *way* bleeding edge with my ten-year old rabbit ears that I got with my ancient Sony 13" CRT. I think the only reason I get most of what I'm getting now is that the ears are leaning up against a large square metal picture frame! I would consider a better "living room" antenna or possibly something for the attic, although the attic is a bit treacherous.


----------



## drewwho

OK, here's a weird one. I have 2 (original) CM4228's in the attic, one pointed at the antenna farm, and one pointed at WUNC. I can pick up WFMY off the back of the antenna farm 4228, but not WXLV. Switching the cables and using the *same tuner* now attached to the WUNC aimed antenna, I can get WXLV, but not WFMY.


According to TV Fool:


WFMY: Effective ERP: 1000.000 kW (Adjusted according to your location)

Distance: 58.5 miles Azimuth: 274 degrees Compass: 283 degrees


WXLV: Effective ERP: 181.861 kW (Adjusted according to your location)

Distance: 57.5 miles Azimuth: 274 degrees Compass: 283 degrees


I can understand why I can't get WXLV off the back of the 4228 aimed the other way, since its so weak. But I'd have thought that I should be able to get WFMY from the WUNC aimed 4228. Does anybody have any ideas why I can't? WUNC is only about 7 degrees off from these Greensboro stations..


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## petes-24

I swapped out a bad cable modem at my local Tim-Warner service center today and saw a big stack of brand new Samsung HD-DVRs. Has anyone else gotten one of these? Any feedback? Thought I might take back my SA 8300 HDC and swap it out for the shiny black Samsung... Thoughts? Bigger hard drive and better processor/Java?


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petes-24* /forum/post/16721654
> 
> 
> I swapped out a bad cable modem at my local Tim-Warner service center today and saw a big stack of brand new Samsung HD-DVRs. Has anyone else gotten one of these? Any feedback? Thought I might take back my SA 8300 HDC and swap it out for the shiny black Samsung... Thoughts? Bigger hard drive and better processor/Java?




Which service center?


----------



## petes-24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/16721689
> 
> 
> Which service center?



Chapel Hill (Raleigh Rd.)


I did find this thread with some guys in Charlotte reporting some issues: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152474


----------



## dookie1

just got one (3090) an hour ago...dialing it in now.


anything specific you want to know? no ac3 via hdmi by default is annoying, but the activation via diags trick mentioned in the referenced CLT thread worked perfectly.


wondering what the ethernet port is for...docs say 'for connection to another stb'. hmm. plugged into my home LAN and the switch shows a link, but no IP is pulled from the DHCP server. curious.


----------



## petes-24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dookie1* /forum/post/16726351
> 
> 
> just got one (3090) an hour ago...dialing it in now.
> 
> 
> anything specific you want to know? no ac3 via hdmi by default is annoying, but the activation via diags trick mentioned in the referenced CLT thread worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> wondering what the ethernet port is for...docs say 'for connection to another stb'. hmm. plugged into my home LAN and the switch shows a link, but no IP is pulled from the DHCP server. curious.



I'm assuming these are also 160GB models, so maybe just a difference in response time/processor?


----------



## WA5IYX

For those who assisted me a short while back, the WRAL-5 nightlight was into San Antonio for about 2 hours midday Friday - I could even decipher the tiny text this time.


----------



## stevohdftmill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WA5IYX* /forum/post/16728555
> 
> 
> For those who assisted me a short while back, the WRAL-5 nightlight was into San Antonio for about 2 hours midday Friday - I could even decipher the tiny text this time.



The atmosphere was prime for a lot of skipping on Friday. I was listening clearly to KOMG 92.9 FM in Springfield MO from Fort Mill SC at 6:57 last night in the car.


----------



## WA5IYX

There have been several reports this month of low-VHF US east coast TV being received in Europe (mostly Portugal). With the NTSC shutdown they've very few targets left for a very few days to come.


----------



## ray_hooker

Hurray! I got my CM 4228HD from WRAL. I now need to mount it. I am thinking of roof mounting to increase the gain.. and it will be easy to connect to my existing cable box no longer in use. I can add an amplifying splitter recommended earlier.


My question is recommendations on roof mounting. I think that Radio Shack is probably the only local source.. any comments? Also for mounting, I guess I should mount close to the peak. I may have to hire someone with a long ladder.. I have someone who does roof work for me. Any comments on tuning/ turning it for optimal performance?


I could put it in the attic but I would lose quite a bit of gain, plus I would need to figure out how to run cable down to the first floor, etc.... or I guess I could run it to the outside through the wall and down to the cable junction box.


I am not too far away from the stations, so hopefully I will be able to pick up WTVD.. which I can get now with my Terk HD but it is often pixalated.... only once in a while can I seem to stabilize the picture by moving around the antenna.


Ray


P.S. - My goals are to get a little better reception, mostly for WTVD since the others come in great with my Terk HDTV inside antenna... and to provide service to the second TV upstairs.. also would be nice to eliminate the unsightly inside antenna.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16730887
> 
> 
> Hurray! I got my CM 4228HD from WRAL. I now need to mount it. I am thinking of roof mounting to increase the gain.. and it will be easy to connect to my existing cable box no longer in use. I can add an amplifying splitter recommended earlier.
> 
> 
> My question is recommendations on roof mounting. I think that Radio Shack is probably the only local source.. any comments? Also for mounting, I guess I should mount close to the peak. I may have to hire someone with a long ladder.. I have someone who does roof work for me. Any comments on tuning/ turning it for optimal performance?
> 
> 
> I could put it in the attic but I would lose quite a bit of gain, plus I would need to figure out how to run cable down to the first floor, etc.... or I guess I could run it to the outside through the wall and down to the cable junction box.
> 
> 
> I am not too far away from the stations, so hopefully I will be able to pick up WTVD.. which I can get now with my Terk HD but it is often pixalated.... only once in a while can I seem to stabilize the picture by moving around the antenna.
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> P.S. - My goals are to get a little better reception, mostly for WTVD since the others come in great with my Terk HDTV inside antenna... and to provide service to the second TV upstairs.. also would be nice to eliminate the unsightly inside antenna.



I believe Lowes also carries antenna mouning hardware.


My 4228HD should arrive Monday.... It is going in my attic in place of a 4221HD. If im lucky... I will get 11 back.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16730966
> 
> 
> I believe Lowes also carries antenna mouning hardware.



Yep.. I was going to suggest Lowe's and Home Depot as places to look for antenna mounting hardware, including masts, brackets, etc.


----------



## ray_hooker

Good point about Lowes and Home Depot.. I do remember they have some equipment.


Does anyone have any comment about roof mounting? I hear that you lose 25-30% gain by being in the attic though it does sounds like some in my same area have had luck with the attic mounting. OTOH I have a VERY large attic. I guess I could run the line through the wall (with the appropriate grommets or caulk to seal up the resulting hole) to reach the cable box so that I can use the existing runs.. it is an interesting question. The biggest problem is getting to my downstairs unless I use the existing cable run.


As for roof placement, I have a hip roof. So the sides/ eaves are lower than the peak. If I do a roof mount, do I need to mount it on the peak? Also if I do that I guess I need to make sure I get the antenna properly rotated for maximum gain. The roof pitch is so steep, I normally get a guy to do work on the roof.


So any thoughts on roof versus attic mounting is appreciated.


Ray


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16731389
> 
> 
> Good point about Lowes and Home Depot.. I do remember they have some equipment.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comment about roof mounting? I hear that you lose 25-30% gain by being in the attic though it does sounds like some in my same area have had luck with the attic mounting. OTOH I have a VERY large attic. I guess I could run the line through the wall (with the appropriate grommets or caulk to seal up the resulting hole) to reach the cable box so that I can use the existing runs.. it is an interesting question. The biggest problem is getting to my downstairs unless I use the existing cable run.
> 
> 
> As for roof placement, I have a hip roof. So the sides/ eaves are lower than the peak. If I do a roof mount, do I need to mount it on the peak? Also if I do that I guess I need to make sure I get the antenna properly rotated for maximum gain. The roof pitch is so steep, I normally get a guy to do work on the roof.
> 
> 
> So any thoughts on roof versus attic mounting is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Ray



The first obvious question is... where are you located? How far from the antenna farm? I believe the loss from attic installation may be closer to 50% of the stated 'range'. My 4221 in the attic (Apex) is just fine for UHF (22,28,5,50,17) but is terrible for 11.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16731389
> 
> 
> So any thoughts on roof versus attic mounting is appreciated.



I'd have preferred a roof mount too, but I *hate* heights and could not easily find anybody to do the install. So what I did was to try the 4228 in the attic first. I just ran a length of coax down to a TV, and discovered that between the extra 20' (all TVs are on 1st floor) and the huge gain of the 4228 as compared to the silver sensor I was using, the attic worked for me. After that, I worried about how to run the cables. I got lucky, in that I had an abandoned water heater drain pipe (had moved water heater to the garage, where it can do no damage). So I used that as a conduit to get to my crawl. Of course it wasn't a straight shot, and I needed to pull it through with a pipe-cleaning snake... That was a very unpleasant 2 hours of crawling to the back corner of my crawl, up to my attic, and back again. Ugh.


Ironically, I pulled it out 2 years later, and used the coax as a pull cable to pull through some RJ45 ethernet lines when I converted to SageTV, and put extenders near the TVs. A friend and I then ran the coax and the RJ45 into the wall of my 2nd floor office (where my home server is located). My friend had just finished helping his dad re-wire his house, and was very adept with a cable fish..


Drew


----------



## Retspin

Beware of the gold colored antenna masts sold at Lowes, they are a thinner gauge than the gray ones that are sold at Radio Shack. I don't think it would matter on an attic install, but I wouldn't try a thin gauge mast on a roof install.


----------



## Scooper

My 4221 (mounted outside in open air) was, with a UHF Winegard Preamp, just fine for all the UHF stations, and it could even pull in analog 11 (sparkley) and 5 (mostly B/W, static on audio). It sees zilch of digital 11 - fortunately I have a VHF CM series antenna for that ( and FM).


Putting an antenna in my attic would shut it down - my house was constructed with the foil covered sheathing (think big Faraday cage).


For most other people - putting an antenna in the attic is like throwing away HALF of the available signal. If your location can afford that hit - fine - but I'm of the opinion that we all need every bit of WTVD's digital signal we can pull in.


----------



## HDMe2

I'm still running pretty well (except for channel 4) on my internal antennas...


but I've been weighing other options. My prime options being considered are:


Attic mount

Share the mast my Dish satellite is using and put an external antenna atop that.


Has anyone here done that? Have a roof mount DBS dish for Dish or DirecTV, and mount a roof-top antenna on the same mast?


----------



## cucamelsmd15

So, for those of you that did the antenna giveaway, does it matter when the TV was purchased? I cant find the receipt for my Mitsu TV purchased a few months ago, but I can find the Vizio we purchased around a year ago.


----------



## ray_hooker

I am 26 miles from WTVD and about the same for most of the others, except WUNC which is 11 miles and in a slightly different direction. I receive all of the stations except WTVD very well with the TerkHDTV. It does sound like I will not solve my WTVD problem with an attic mount.


Ray


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16733905
> 
> 
> So, for those of you that did the antenna giveaway, does it matter when the TV was purchased? I cant find the receipt for my Mitsu TV purchased a few months ago, but I can find the Vizio we purchased around a year ago.



Good to go...i put in for my antenna over a year after I purchased my TV.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16733308
> 
> 
> I'm still running pretty well (except for channel 4) on my internal antennas...
> 
> 
> but I've been weighing other options. My prime options being considered are:
> 
> 
> Attic mount
> 
> Share the mast my Dish satellite is using and put an external antenna atop that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone here done that? Have a roof mount DBS dish for Dish or DirecTV, and mount a roof-top antenna on the same mast?



Yo ! -


I have a tripod on the roof for 110/119 , when I raised my dish I added a RadioShack U75 pointed to Roanoke Rapids.


----------



## dgmayor

Sigh second week in a row now that TBS HD has gone black for the Red Sox and Braves game. TBS SD is fine, but HD is black. No clue why, but it's really pissing me off!


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16735084
> 
> 
> Sigh second week in a row now that TBS HD has gone black for the Red Sox and Braves game. TBS SD is fine, but HD is black. No clue why, but it's really pissing me off!



Mine is black on Cable, but DirecTV is fine. You might call TWC.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16734567
> 
> 
> Yo ! -
> 
> 
> I have a tripod on the roof for 110/119 , when I raised my dish I added a RadioShack U75 pointed to Roanoke Rapids.



Cool.. No tripod here, but I have two dishes on my roof. It just looks so tantalizing to add onto the existing mount a small extension...


OR... as it turns out, a 3rd option I have... I have a 3rd mount still on my roof (no dish) from where I had to have a dish relocated a couple of years back... so I could put a mast back on that mount and hook an antenna there.


Need to check with my HOA to see how much I can do without approval (I know I have the right to an antenna, but even with those rights it is easier sometimes to go through architectural approval rather than win the fight later).


But I am tempted for the external roof mount because I am thinking I might be able to even bring some farther away channels in if I did that.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16735084
> 
> 
> Sigh second week in a row now that TBS HD has gone black for the Red Sox and Braves game. TBS SD is fine, but HD is black. No clue why, but it's really pissing me off!




TWC said you need to pay extra for that. They said they are running short of money & needed to get every ones attention. We need some or the stimulas money. They want to get some of the stimulas money by charging more for sports. As the bomba said we want to spread the money around.


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16735084
> 
> 
> Sigh second week in a row now that TBS HD has gone black for the Red Sox and Braves game. TBS SD is fine, but HD is black. No clue why, but it's really pissing me off!



Looked good on Uverse!


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david-the-dtv-ma* /forum/post/16735615
> 
> 
> twc said you need to pay extra for that. They said they are running short of money & needed to get every ones attention. We need some or the stimulas money. They want to get some of the stimulas money by charging more for sports. As the bomba said we want to spread the money around.




*roflmao*


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktut* /forum/post/16735920
> 
> 
> Looked good on Uverse!




Looked pretty good on MLB.TV premium as well. I'm really amazed at the quality of the games on their 1.2mb streams. Not to mention I got the preferred NESN broadcasters. Take that TWC


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16735084
> 
> 
> Sigh second week in a row now that TBS HD has gone black for the Red Sox and Braves game. TBS SD is fine, but HD is black. No clue why, but it's really pissing me off!





It sounds like TWC is guilty of filthy lucre too me.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16736920
> 
> 
> Looked pretty good on MLB.TV premium as well. I'm really amazed at the quality of the games on their 1.2mb streams. Not to mention I got the preferred NESN broadcasters. Take that TWC



Wait until TWC starts blocking/charging for web-based TV services...they will get their money one way or another. Please come to my house UVERSE!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16738589
> 
> 
> Please come to my house UVERSE!



I share your concerns. It is extremely sad that we're desperately waiting for one evil corporate duopolist to save us from another. I'd very much like to see a Wilson style "project greenlight" municipal option.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16738603
> 
> 
> I share your concerns. It is extremely sad that we're desperately waiting for one evil corporate duopolist to save us from another. I'd very much like to see a Wilson style "project greenlight" municipal option.
> 
> 
> Drew



Now there's some infrastructure I could get behind supporting. I teared up when I looked at their rates and speed, holy crap. http://www.greenlightnc.com/home/internet/


----------



## GoWulfpack

Ray



How long did it take you to get your antenna from WRAL? I have one on the way and was wondering how long it might take.


Thanks.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16739297
> 
> 
> Now there's some infrastructure I could get behind supporting. I teared up when I looked at their rates and speed, holy crap. http://www.greenlightnc.com/home/internet/



I wish Durham could figure out how to do this. Since Verizon just declared us a rural area and sold us to Pioneer, all we really have left is TWC for land based entertainment/internet.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoWulfpack* /forum/post/16739419
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to get your antenna from WRAL? I have one on the way and was wondering how long it might take.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It sent for mine back in February...took about 4 weeks for me.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Does anyone have any information on the "Digital Access" tier that TW offers? I was shopping today, as Im out of contract with DirecTV soon, and I noticed this was now an option under their cheapest Digipic package. I have 3 HDTV's, only one of which I would want a DVR on. I assume the rest could access the QAM channels and the analogs from a regular cable (sans box), no?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Maybe this was posted in this thread already and I missed it, but does anyone know what happened to the WRAL NewsChannel (or WRAL2 as they had renamed it)? 5.2 is now "THIS" and 50.3 is a SD simulcast of 50.1.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16739829
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information on the "Digital Access" tier that TW offers? I was shopping today, as Im out of contract with DirecTV soon, and I noticed this was now an option under their cheapest Digipic package. I have 3 HDTV's, only one of which I would want a DVR on. I assume the rest could access the QAM channels and the analogs from a regular cable (sans box), no?



With the cheapest digipic, you get Broadcast Cable, Basic Cable, and Digital Variety. You may be able to substitute Digital Variety for a different digital tier, but Digital Variety is the most common.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/custo...e/clu/clu.ashx 



or are you talking about this?

Digital Access (Includes Broadcast and Basic Cable, digital box, Music Choice, access to On Demand programming and Pay-Per-View services) $61.19-$64.11/mo


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Yeah, thats what I cant figure out.



> Quote:
> Digital Access
> 
> Access to over 180 channels, on-screen program guide and On Demand programming. Upgrade to HD at no additional cost.





> Quote:
> * Digital Programming Tier, Premium services and additional outlets are not included. Pricing does not include franchise fees or taxes.



So, what the heck is this exactly?


----------



## GoWulfpack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16739628
> 
> 
> It sent for mine back in February...took about 4 weeks for me.




Thanks


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16739965
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what I cant figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what the heck is this exactly?



I emailed TWC about digital access a couple of weeks ago and did not get much information about it other than the price list. Great way to do business.


----------



## jspENC

I would like to know what the story is also in regard to WRAL Newschannel and WRAL WX channel? The only stations I can receive with a decent weather graphic broadcast at this time are 17.3. I know WTVD has one, but I cannot get their signal. WWAY has done away with weather as a whole pretty much, because of complainers and they had the best channel for radar in motion, but have killed theirs too for retro TV like WRAZ did. WECT runs Doppler radar static, and no other useful maps. We have weather that is way too harsh to be dropping the ball on it all at once. WITN is very aggravating because all they seem to have on their channel are cameras of ball fields. All I want is a channel low bandwidth that has doppler, satellite, with motion and detailed information on watches and warnings, not just a "Thunderstorm Warning for ____ county." on a runner or in a corner.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16739965
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats what I cant figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what the heck is this exactly?



It is filthy Lucre!


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16733917
> 
> 
> I am 26 miles from WTVD and about the same for most of the others, except WUNC which is 11 miles and in a slightly different direction. I receive all of the stations except WTVD very well with the TerkHDTV. It does sound like I will not solve my WTVD problem with an attic mount.



I suggest you give it a try with a temporary mount or even just propping it up as a quick experiment with the coax running down the stairs. I get WTVD 11.1 fine now on my older CM4228 in my attic here in Cary, 17 miles from the towers. My other antennas (designed for UHF only) don't work for 11 but the 4228 is working well.


Like Drew, I sent my coax down an abandoned water tank drain (blowdrying a plastic parachute on fishing line got it all started). A Channel Master preamp in the attic provides enough gain to split and route the signal to every TV using the original cable TV distribution.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16739297
> 
> 
> Now there's some infrastructure I could get behind supporting. I teared up when I looked at their rates and speed, holy crap. http://www.greenlightnc.com/home/internet/



The first time I saw this about two years ago while at work, I died a little inside. I knew I had to go home to my overpriced TWC when I went home.


----------



## ray_hooker

I order it around May 1st I think. It just arrived on Saturday, so it took about 2 months to arrive.


Ray


----------



## GoWulfpack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16741552
> 
> 
> I order it around May 1st I think. It just arrived on Saturday, so it took about 2 months to arrive.
> 
> 
> Ray



Thanks...I was afraid it would take that long. Oh well.


----------



## Lee L

Ok, so I am being bitten slightly by the WTVD thing. (and this turned out longer than I thought it would, sorry)


I have a roof mounted antenna but it is in a gable end pointed perfectly for the direction of the antenna so I do not have to go through the roof at all, just osb and vinyl. (which is good because we have radiant barrier on the roof plywood anyway, which would kill it completely) I am also helped by the fact that our house is pretty tall.


I am being hurt mostly I think by the way I am running the wire and also by a somewhat bad tuner. Since I have always had good reception, I was not too careful about running things. When I first set it up, I ran the antenna down to the main panel and then distributed it back out on an 8 way non powered splitter that came as part of the structured wiring. It was running to 4 locations, with the other 4 capped with 75 ohm terminators. In one location, that feed is further split to a DirecTV box with OTA tuner as well as the TV.


When I added a TV on the third floor, I tried splitting the antenna feed up there, one going to the TV and one continuing down to the splitter. Everything worked fine. Now however, with the WTVD thing, I am getting low signal on 11. Usually in the 60s, but it drops to the 50s sometimes on one of my DirecTV HR20 receivers. The other one is fine and the TVs which have newer tuners seem fine.






So, to cover my sins of splitting, I was wondering if a preamp would work OK or if I just have to reroute everything and run wires down and back up for Antenna feed. Or maybe go with a powered splitter rather than passive?


----------



## Scooper

In order, I'd try -

No splitters besides the 8-way (even if it means another 3rd floor run to the splitter)

replace passive splitter with distribution amp

Pre-amp with passive splitter

Pre-amp with distribution amp


When you start using multiple amps - it starts getting tricky - you have to make sure you aren't overdriving the input of the distribution with the output of the pre-amp.


All you really want to do with a pre-amp is just make up for the cable length losses between the antenna and your distribution system (the passive 8 way splitter / distribution amp). So, going whole hog for the highest dB amp you can find is NOT always the best path.


----------



## GoWulfpack

Here is a project I have in mind and could use some help.


I have a bonus room with HD projector. I have both an CM4228HD and CM4308 that I plan to put in my attic and point southeast and west just to see what I get. My plan so far is to run a 50' section of RG6 cable into a closet and up through the ceiling and into the attic. I need to run it to the other end of the house in order to avoid various metallic objects.


Can I run a simple splitter from the 50' cable to both antennas? If so, will that affect the signal at all?



My fear is I won't be able to pick up any additional channels to the west that I couldn't get with the same antenna pointing southeast, so if there's a negative effect of having two antennas I might just use one.


Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16743179
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am being bitten slightly by the WTVD thing. (and this turned out longer than I thought it would, sorry)
> 
> 
> I have a roof mounted antenna but it is in a gable end pointed perfectly for the direction of the antenna so I do not have to go through the roof at all, just osb and vinyl. (which is good because we have radiant barrier on the roof plywood anyway, which would kill it completely) I am also helped by the fact that our house is pretty tall.
> 
> 
> I am being hurt mostly I think by the way I am running the wire and also by a somewhat bad tuner. Since I have always had good reception, I was not too careful about running things. When I first set it up, I ran the antenna down to the main panel and then distributed it back out on an 8 way non powered splitter that came as part of the structured wiring. It was running to 4 locations, with the other 4 capped with 75 ohm terminators. In one location, that feed is further split to a DirecTV box with OTA tuner as well as the TV.
> 
> 
> When I added a TV on the third floor, I tried splitting the antenna feed up there, one going to the TV and one continuing down to the splitter. Everything worked fine. Now however, with the WTVD thing, I am getting low signal on 11. Usually in the 60s, but it drops to the 50s sometimes on one of my DirecTV HR20 receivers. The other one is fine and the TVs which have newer tuners seem fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to cover my sins of splitting, I was wondering if a preamp would work OK or if I just have to reroute everything and run wires down and back up for Antenna feed. Or maybe go with a powered splitter rather than passive?



I would get a 12 db indoor amp from k mart. I would go the attic with the amp & an extension coord to power your amp. I would place the amp as close as you can to the antenna. Like no more than 3 feet away. Then try your dtv & see if you get all you channels & may be some more because of the amp will pick up & boost the weak signals. If it all works then connect your other dtvs & test.


----------



## jrelmore

WRAL signal has not changed since the switch, although they were to activate an new antenna at a 600' higher altitude. Marginal signal all the time and significantly less than before they lowered their antenna several months ago.


WNCN signal has greatly improved, however they do not operate at full power continuously. I get either zero or 80 signal strength. e.g. past couple mornings the signal returned at 8am or 9am.


WTVD signal has somewhat improved, yet they also appear not to operate at full power continuously. Their signal goes from 30 to 70 at either 8am or 9am.


Is there some morning anomaly which impacts WNCN and WTVD selectively?


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16743179
> 
> 
> When I first set it up, I ran the antenna down to the main panel and then distributed it back out on an 8 way non powered splitter that came as part of the structured wiring. It was running to 4 locations, with the other 4 capped with 75 ohm terminators. In one location, that feed is further split to a DirecTV box with OTA tuner as well as the TV.
> 
> 
> When I added a TV on the third floor, I tried splitting the antenna feed up there, one going to the TV and one continuing down to the splitter. Everything worked fine. Now however, with the WTVD thing, I am getting low signal on 11. Usually in the 60s, but it drops to the 50s sometimes on one of my DirecTV HR20 receivers. The other one is fine and the TVs which have newer tuners seem fine.
> 
> 
> So, to cover my sins of splitting, I was wondering if a preamp would work OK or if I just have to reroute everything and run wires down and back up for Antenna feed. Or maybe go with a powered splitter rather than passive?



The compound splitting multiplies up. The signal power is divided by 2 on the first splitter in the attic, then by 8 on the 8-way (down to 1/16th power) and by another 2 where you split at the DirectTV set-top (1/32nd power).


Replacing the 8-way with a 4-way should help, as would putting a good preamp near the attic antenna, upstream from the first splitter.


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoWulfpack* /forum/post/16745114
> 
> 
> Can I run a simple splitter from the 50' cable to both antennas? If so, will that affect the signal at all?
> 
> 
> My fear is I won't be able to pick up any additional channels to the west that I couldn't get with the same antenna pointing southeast, so if there's a negative effect of having two antennas I might just use one.



Try the 4228 by itself first and see if you can get all the channels you want.


Don't add the second antenna with an ordinary splitter - this can exacerbate multipath issues since both antennas will be picking up the same signals with slightly different time delays. If you find that you need more than one antenna, use an A/B switch or Jointenna frequency-selective combiner that will select one station to insert from the other direction.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/16745789
> 
> 
> Is there some morning anomaly which impacts WNCN and WTVD selectively?



The Sun?


Both are east, southeast of you (at 120 degrees at my location in Cary), and you say the problem happens when the Sun is low in the sky and nearly "behind" the towers from your location. I wonder if UHF 17 and VHF11 susceptible to interference from the sun?


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sggoodri* /forum/post/16745903
> 
> 
> The compound splitting multiplies up. The signal power is divided by 2 on the first splitter in the attic, then by 8 on the 8-way (down to 1/16th power) and by another 2 where you split at the DirectTV set-top (1/32nd power).
> 
> 
> Replacing the 8-way with a 4-way should help, as would putting a good preamp near the attic antenna, upstream from the first splitter.



If I am only using a powered splitter (drop amplifier) without a preamp, does the location of where that splitter is make a difference (i.e. in the attic next to my antenna or down in my media closet)







My guess is that it wouldn't matter, but I haven't tested that out yet.


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoWulfpack* /forum/post/16745114
> 
> 
> Here is a project I have in mind and could use some help.
> 
> 
> I have a bonus room with HD projector. I have both an CM4228HD and CM4308 that I plan to put in my attic and point southeast and west just to see what I get. My plan so far is to run a 50' section of RG6 cable into a closet and up through the ceiling and into the attic. I need to run it to the other end of the house in order to avoid various metallic objects.
> 
> 
> Can I run a simple splitter from the 50' cable to both antennas? If so, will that affect the signal at all?
> 
> 
> 
> My fear is I won't be able to pick up any additional channels to the west that I couldn't get with the same antenna pointing southeast, so if there's a negative effect of having two antennas I might just use one.
> 
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.




You will do best with 300 ohm at the same length. Then connect them in the to an indoor amp. Put 3 twist per foot on the 300 ohm to keep the wire from picking up unwanted signals. Using two 75 ohm transformers on each antenna will load the signal from each other.


If you go to google & type stacking 2 antennas you will see a lot of links for a lot of info including what happens to the signals when you connect 2 antennas. Like for exmple, some times the unwanted signal of the back or side of one of the antennas & is out of phase with the other antenna; thus causing problems.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

Someone remind me...There's someone saying on the "Is Your Local News in HD" Message Board saying that WLFL is airing WTVD's 10 p.m. News in HD (citing Wikipedia). I thought when I was in Kinston watching it via OTA last week from da 'rents, it wasn't in HD. Please confirm. Thanks!


----------



## jamieh1

Directv added UNC-TV HD and UNC-KD to its local MPEG 4 lineup in the Greenville Washington New Bern market, Ive heard that it was also added to the Raleigh market.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popweaverhdtv* /forum/post/16748542
> 
> 
> Someone remind me...There's someone saying on the "Is Your Local News in HD" Message Board saying that WLFL is airing WTVD's 10 p.m. News in HD (citing Wikipedia). I thought when I was in Kinston watching it via OTA last week from da 'rents, it wasn't in HD. Please confirm. Thanks!



I haven't checked since the transition... but last time I remember checking, WLFL wasn't carrying the WTVD news in HD yet. Maybe something changed since I last checked.


I thought at least one problem was that WLFL uses 1080i while WTVD uses 720p, and I thought they didn't know how to deal with that between the two stations.


----------



## jspENC

CW 22 news is NOT in HD. I saw it last night.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16751590
> 
> 
> CW 22 news is NOT in HD. I saw it last night.



Thanks! I posted a link to your post on the "Is Your Local News in HD?" Message Board.


----------



## abward

Wahoo. UNC is now in HD on DirecTV. They are sending 4-2 in HD as well. Confirming post from above.


----------



## Scooper

Tuesday morning - I was getting some really great reception - from the stations in Richmond !


I usually get up about 830 AM, and noticed that WTVD wasn't on. So I did a channel scan on my Philco TB100MW - and low and behold - there at least 3 Richmond stations as well as most of my usual Raleigh stations, coming as clear as you could expect the Raleigh stations. They started fading out about 1030 - 1100, then they were gone...


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16739893
> 
> 
> 
> or are you talking about this?
> 
> Digital Access (Includes Broadcast and Basic Cable, digital box, Music Choice, access to On Demand programming and Pay-Per-View services) $61.19-$64.11/mo



Yeah, thats it, but it says its $29.99 on the ordering page. Where did you find that info at?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16756851
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats it, but it says its $29.99 on the ordering page.



$29.95 seems to be a promotional price for the first 12 months.


By the way, the Digital Programming Tier is not included in the Digital Access package.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/16756152
> 
> 
> Wahoo. UNC is now in HD on DirecTV. They are sending 4-2 in HD as well. Confirming post from above.



4-2 is HD??? Maybe you should double check.


----------



## Scooper

36-2 is the HD out of Roanoke Rapids...


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16757227
> 
> 
> $29.95 seems to be a promotional price for the first 12 months.
> 
> 
> By the way, the Digital Programming Tier is not included in the Digital Access package.



They do not say what the price is after 12 months. it may go up $100.00 each month. Thus on the 13th month may be $129.95 each month. Some also have a contact for that $29.95 that includes free installation & set up the account. In that $29.95 contact you keep the service for 2 years after the first 12 months. If that is the case, then if you end your service early you must pay the first years discount back 12 * $100.00 = $1200.00 & the $25.00 set up the account fee & $175.00 for the installation And maybe then the rest of the 2 years of service at the regular service of 24 * $129.00 = filthy Lucre!


Make sure you read all the fine print before you take a discounted promotional offer. You could be making a commitment to a contract. It may be like those cell phone contracts.


^

|---> filthy Lucre!


----------



## sggoodri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16745993
> 
> 
> If I am only using a powered splitter (drop amplifier) without a preamp, does the location of where that splitter is make a difference (i.e. in the attic next to my antenna or down in my media closet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that it wouldn't matter, but I haven't tested that out yet.



Splitting it closer to the TV is better. If you split it near the antenna, the signal strength is lower in the long cable run, but any noise interference that might enter the cable run will be the same, causing a lower signal to noise ratio at the destination.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sggoodri* /forum/post/16760798
> 
> 
> Splitting it closer to the TV is better. If you split it near the antenna, the signal strength is lower in the long cable run, but any noise interference that might enter the cable run will be the same, causing a lower signal to noise ratio at the destination.



If he were talking about a simple splitter, I would agree with you.... but he appears to be talking about a distribution amp. Amps are typically used to compensate for distribution losses and should be placed before the distribuiton network (closer to the antenna) as by the time the weak signal gets to the destination... the damage has already been done.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/16758482
> 
> 
> 4-2 is HD??? Maybe you should double check.



It could be. Can anyone confirm one way or another? I know UNC has fiber feeds to at least one cable company and has a QAM channel to itself. They could certainly feed two HD channels to cable if they wanted to, though in March I hadn't heard anything about an arrangement like that.


I don't remember how they fed satellite, but if it's a similar arrangement, the same argument applies...


- Trip


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16760854
> 
> 
> If he were talking about a simple splitter, I would agree with you.... but he appears to be talking about a distribution amp. Amps are typically used to compensate for distribution losses and should be placed before the distribuiton network (closer to the antenna) as by the time the weak signal gets to the destination... the damage has already been done.



Thanks for all the input. I will give both a try. I'm assuming the distribution amp is only compensating the loss due to distribution (and I guess cable length) and not overall signal strength? And this is different from a 'preamp' that increases your signal to noise ratio? It would be much easier to have the distribution amp in my closet where I have access to all the runs (well, I only need to throw it to 2 TVs right now), versus getting more lines up into my attic. Time to give a whirl. I guess I could also put a preamp in the attic to my distribution amp downstairs.


Any local places I could get a preamp if needed?


Thanks to all!

NitDawg


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16763880
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input. I will give both a try. I'm assuming the distribution amp is only compensating the loss due to distribution (and I guess cable length) and not overall signal strength? And this is different from a 'preamp' that increases your signal to noise ratio? It would be much easier to have the distribution amp in my closet where I have access to all the runs (well, I only need to throw it to 2 TVs right now), versus getting more lines up into my attic. Time to give a whirl. I guess I could also put a preamp in the attic to my distribution amp downstairs.
> 
> 
> Any local places I could get a preamp if needed?
> 
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> NitDawg



Yes... the point of a distribution amp is to allow you to take an acceptable signal with good SNR and strength for a single receiver but not enough to be run thru a long coax and split multiple times,,, and allow it to be split and distributed to multiple receivers. Amps arent magic though... If the signal isnt there.. the amp wont fix that.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16764126
> 
> 
> Yes... the point of a distribution amp is to allow you to take an acceptable signal with good SNR and strength for a single receiver but not enough to be run thru a long coax and split multiple times,,, and allow it to be split and distributed to multiple receivers. Amps arent magic though... If the signal isnt there.. the amp wont fix that.



So the attic was the best spot, and I ran a single line down to my media closet where I then split it to my vizio LCD and Hauppage tuner, connected to a Sammy PDP. Thanks to all







As when I played with my setup before, the vizio tuner appears to be much more robust, as I get all the expected channels just fine...WUNC, WTVD, WRAL, WRAZ, WNCN, WRDC, WLFL (just a CM4228HD in attic) plus 20-1 and 20-2 (CW out of somewhere else).


Like my Samsung tuner, My PC TV tuner is a bit more picky...I get all the locals, with WUNC on the fringe (an occasional drop here or there) but is the only channel on this tuner that isn't maxed out (via my digital strength meter/SNR/error indicator for my tuner). Its still in the green, but every once and a while it drops out for a few seconds.


I can live with this for now, but speaking of which, I was reading older posts to figure out what WUNC is doing in the upcoming months and am still a bit confused...so they are boosting their current antenna and putting up another antenna in Garner?


I'm going to make a run with this setup for now and hopefully pull the QAM plug.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16762842
> 
> 
> It could be. Can anyone confirm one way or another? I know UNC has fiber feeds to at least one cable company and has a QAM channel to itself. They could certainly feed two HD channels to cable if they wanted to, though in March I hadn't heard anything about an arrangement like that.
> 
> 
> I don't remember how they fed satellite, but if it's a similar arrangement, the same argument applies...
> 
> 
> - Trip



Well, I just double checked myself. It is being broadcast in 720p over DirecTV...however, it looks like crap.


----------



## jamieh1

UNCKD on directv is 480i. Go into you menu and check you resolution settings.

Several people have said the same thing, and they had the resolutions setting wrong.


go to Menu> setup> hdtv> tv resolutions tab> select resolutions


then > video tab select NATIVE on.


----------



## dundakitty

I have TimeWarner cable connected directly to a digital TV, no set-top-box. TVGoS stopped working in April when Macrovision switched carriers from PBS to CBS, then started working again in May after TWC made some changes.


I've lost the TVGoS feed again and now TWC claims that it hasn't worked since the PBS-to-CBS change and that the data is not available in our area.


Does anyone have a TVGoS feed from WRAL over-the-air? If so, I can use that to prove to TWC that the data is available.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/16766282
> 
> 
> UNCKD on directv is 480i. Go into you menu and check you resolution settings.
> 
> Several people have said the same thing, and they had the resolutions setting wrong.
> 
> 
> go to Menu> setup> hdtv> tv resolutions tab> select resolutions
> 
> 
> then > video tab select NATIVE on.



Did that...checked them all 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. I set it to native on...then changed to 4 (1080i) then back to 4-2 (720p)...I've done this once or twice before.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16766531
> 
> 
> I have TimeWarner cable connected directly to a digital TV, no set-top-box. TVGoS stopped working in April when Macrovision switched carriers from PBS to CBS, then started working again in May after TWC made some changes.
> 
> 
> I've lost the TVGoS feed again and now TWC claims that it hasn't worked since the PBS-to-CBS change and that the data is not available in our area.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a TVGoS feed from WRAL over-the-air? If so, I can use that to prove to TWC that the data is available.



Sure does work - I'm getting it on a Echostar DTVPAL DVR OTA from WRAL.


----------



## roybishop

I have a Sony KDL-46W4100 which works directly from the TWC outlet (no box on this TV). It did not work until late May after losing it earlier this year. I had to do a complete reset on my TV to get to work



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16766531
> 
> 
> I have TimeWarner cable connected directly to a digital TV, no set-top-box. TVGoS stopped working in April when Macrovision switched carriers from PBS to CBS, then started working again in May after TWC made some changes.
> 
> 
> I've lost the TVGoS feed again and now TWC claims that it hasn't worked since the PBS-to-CBS change and that the data is not available in our area.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a TVGoS feed from WRAL over-the-air? If so, I can use that to prove to TWC that the data is available.


----------



## ray_hooker

One problem which I have noticed with local access, over the air that is, is where to move is uneven. The picture is not pixalating, the colors are good but the it is like the motion temporarily slows or gets stuck. Is that a reception problem or some that can be improved with a stronger signal? I just noticed it today for channel 28.


Ray


----------



## ray_hooker

So I just tried temporarily putting my CM 4228HD from WRAL in the attic. I am located near Southpoint and get most channels quite well with my Terk HDTV antennae. As a test, I positioned the new CM on top of the metal duct propped horizontally and facing SE in the direction of most of the station. I then ran the 100 ft cable directly down through the attic stairs opening to the downstairs TV.


The good news is that I can now get WTVD!!! It does pixalate sometimes but the second time I turned it on again, it did not pixalate.


I have a splitter amplifier coming which may improve things, and allow for a second run. I could also mount it higher in the attic. I just wonder if that doesn't say that the access from the attic will always be marginal with WTVD.


I also posted a question because with both antennae I have sometimes seen uneven motion.


Perhaps I really need to mount it on the attic.


Thoughts on any of the above?


Ray Hooker


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16769818
> 
> 
> So I just tried temporarily putting my CM 4228HD from WRAL in the attic. I am located near Southpoint and get most channels quite well with my Terk HDTV antennae. As a test, I positioned the new CM on top of the metal duct propped horizontally and facing SE in the direction of most of the station. I then ran the 100 ft cable directly down through the attic stairs opening to the downstairs TV.
> 
> 
> The good news is that I can now get WTVD!!! It does pixalate sometimes but the second time I turned it on again, it did not pixalate.
> 
> 
> I have a splitter amplifier coming which may improve things, and allow for a second run. I could also mount it higher in the attic. I just wonder if that doesn't say that the access from the attic will always be marginal with WTVD.
> 
> 
> I also posted a question because with both antennae I have sometimes seen uneven motion.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I really need to mount it on the attic.
> 
> 
> Thoughts on any of the above?
> 
> 
> Ray Hooker



I just got my 4228HD mounted in the attic. Compared to the previous 4221HD, it is better but still marginal on WTVD. I have good signal strength but still getting uncorrected errors in tuner stats. I would imagine that its due to multipath. The UHF channels are fine.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16769907
> 
> 
> I just got my 4228HD mounted in the attic. Compared to the previous 4221HD, it is better but still marginal on WTVD. I have good signal strength but still getting uncorrected errors in tuner stats. I would imagine that its due to multipath. The UHF channels are fine.



For me in Morrisville, South of 54, I have no problems with WTVD with my attic mounted 4228HD (thank goodness).


What happened to WUNC on the TV-Fool maps? Its not even listed for me anymore


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ray_hooker* /forum/post/16769784
> 
> 
> One problem which I have noticed with local access, over the air that is, is where to move is uneven. The picture is not pixalating, the colors are good but the it is like the motion temporarily slows or gets stuck. Is that a reception problem or some that can be improved with a stronger signal? I just noticed it today for channel 28.
> 
> 
> Ray



Sounds like it might be an autocorrelation error. That might be the wrong term; it's been decades since I did much signal processing. If I'm remembering correctly, if the receiver can't fully decode the frame it might just toss that frame out and redisplay the one that it still has. And of course hope for a better frame to decode/display. The symptom then is that you loose the smooth flow of the images and get some stop/start jerkiness because of the dropped frames.


Causes could be multiplath from a passing airplane, the wind blowing a tree branch into your signal path, etc.


What it all comes down to is that your signal is marginal and therefore fragile. With analog this isn't so bad because analog can degrade gracefully. Digital signals are nearly all there or not there at all and therefore can't degrade gracefully.


At least that's what popped into my mind. I'm just guessing without actually seeing the artifacts. So really I'm just tossing out an idea.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16770799
> 
> 
> What happened to WUNC on the TV-Fool maps? Its not even listed for me anymore



There was a change to the way the FCC database listed some stations and it's affected TV Fool's handling of certain stations. WUNC is one of them.


Andy has assured those of us in the TV Fool thread in the HDTV Technical forum that it is being worked on...


- Trip


----------



## nitdawg

As anyone in Morrisville or West Cary smelled AT&T fiber anywhere in their hood? My address isn't valid on their website, not that it would give me a date, but still curious.


Thanks!


----------



## Ictusbrucks

TownOfCary was spraypainting on the curb in front of my house. When I asked them whatsup they said ATT is installing the uverse cables in my neighborhood (glenridge, cary) this month and they were out marking utilities for them.


That said, the website doesn't have any specific info, but I do know they are running cables since I saw them working a few blocks away.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16778457
> 
> 
> TownOfCary was spraypainting on the curb in front of my house. When I asked them whatsup they said ATT is installing the uverse cables in my neighborhood (glenridge, cary) this month and they were out marking utilities for them.
> 
> 
> That said, the website doesn't have any specific info, but I do know they are running cables since I saw them working a few blocks away.



Nice! I can't wait for them to get started. Thanks.


----------



## nitdawg

So I finally made the switch over to OTA, relinquishing the mighty basic cable package. I know its only $13 a month, but if I'm not going to use it, see ya later. Anyways, the TWC sales rep,
_

"Ohhhh, so you don't want any TV service?"_


"No, please cancel my basic service"
_

"Can I ask why you are canceling?"_


"I can get what I want OTA."

_"You know your TV won't work since the digital transition, do you have a converter box?"
_

"Yes my TV will work, no I do not have a converter box."

_"You know there is no customer service to help you with that, I'm pretty sure you can't get TV reception without a converter box?"_


"My TVs have digital tuners, I'll be okay."

_"I'm just curious for myself, how many channels can you get? I hear you get 4"_


"I get about 20"

_"Can I offer you 200 channels for only $30 more a month?"_


I am at peace.


----------



## Scooper

Did anybody else notice that WRAL's presentation of the Boston Pops 4th of July was only in 4:3 (maybe not even HD - although I'm sure WRAL upconverted it) ? I'm wondering if that was Boston station originating, or Network passing it along that way...


----------



## tommy122

I received a letter today from Time Warner stating that the "Start Over" feature would be available July 6. Well, it's not working at my house.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16778923
> 
> 
> Did anybody else notice that WRAL's presentation of the Boston Pops 4th of July was only in 4:3 (maybe not even HD - although I'm sure WRAL upconverted it) ? I'm wondering if that was Boston station originating, or Network passing it along that way...



I'm pretty sure the feed was SD, and the fault of the local station producing it in Boston. There was some discussion over in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=16768547 


It should have clued me in that SageTV didn't say it was going to be in HD, but I just expected it to be HD as well.


Drew


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16778658
> 
> 
> So I finally made the switch over to OTA, relinquishing the mighty basic cable package....



Good for you!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16778658
> 
> 
> Anyways, the TWC sales rep, ...
> 
> _"Can I offer you 200 channels for only $30 more a month?"_



To which you should have asked, "For how long, and what will the price be after that?"


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16778945
> 
> 
> I received a letter today from Time Warner stating that the "Start Over" feature would be available July 6. Well, it's not working at my house.



Got the same letter and sadly it is working at my house. It's pretty much useless to me since it's only on 10 channels and only the SD feeds of those channels. It's a pretty neat feature and works well but will never get used by me until they add it to some HD channels.


The 10 Channels it is currently on:

Boomerang, Biography, Fine Living, Fox Movie Channel, Hallmark Channel, National Geographic, Noggin, Showtime, TMC and Tru TV.


What's worse it's not even available on all the shows on those channels. Just selected shows. The letter does say that additional channels will be added in the coming months. We'll see what happens. I think they have had it for a year in Charlotte and haven't gotten anything good.


----------



## fmoraes

My son was watching Boomerang yesterday night and the channel was freezing for about 1-2 secs every 3-4 mins. Probably related to Start Over.


----------



## HotTubJohnny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/16782944
> 
> 
> My son was watching Boomerang yesterday night and the channel was freezing for about 1-2 secs every 3-4 mins. Probably related to Start Over.



I was getting the same thing on Discovery HD last night. Really irritating. Hopefully a box reboot will help.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HotTubJohnny* /forum/post/16783335
> 
> 
> I was getting the same thing on Discovery HD last night. Really irritating. Hopefully a box reboot will help.



Same thing happened to me yesterday on every channel that I tuned to. Doesn't seem to be happening today. I called TWC and scheduled a technician for Wednesday. If it doesn't start happening again today, I guess I will cancel.


----------



## tommy122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16780106
> 
> 
> Got the same letter and sadly it is working at my house. It's pretty much useless to me since it's only on 10 channels and only the SD feeds of those channels. It's a pretty neat feature and works well but will never get used by me until they add it to some HD channels.
> 
> 
> The 10 Channels it is currently on:
> 
> Boomerang, Biography, Fine Living, Fox Movie Channel, Hallmark Channel, National Geographic, Noggin, Showtime, TMC and Tru TV.
> 
> 
> What's worse it's not even available on all the shows on those channels. Just selected shows. The letter does say that additional channels will be added in the coming months. We'll see what happens. I think they have had it for a year in Charlotte and haven't gotten anything good.



I've only gotten it to work on one channel. Seems to be a pretty useless feature unless they eventually implement it on all channels including HD channels. Maybe then it might be somewhat handy but certainly not to the extent that TWC has hyped it.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/16782944
> 
> 
> My son was watching Boomerang yesterday night and the channel was freezing for about 1-2 secs every 3-4 mins. Probably related to Start Over.



Same thing on a handful of HD channels for me last night. I tried rebooting the box, but didn't help. Haven't tested it today though.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16778496
> 
> 
> Nice! I can't wait for them to get started. Thanks.



As another Morrisville resident, I will be happy with this as well.


I only want Uverse for Internet. Right now, I can only get 3.0/384 DSL from ATT even though we have freaking Fiber running to the curb here.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16757227
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Digital Programming Tier is not included in the Digital Access package.



All this time, I thought TWC was the home of Free HD????


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/16785272
> 
> 
> As another Morrisville resident, I will be happy with this as well.
> 
> 
> I only want Uverse for Internet. Right now, I can only get 3.0/384 DSL from ATT even though we have freaking Fiber running to the curb here.



I'm in Addison Park and I also just want internet (plus ESPN360) from ATT. Since my address barfs on their website, what are the speed/price packages offered with U-verse?


----------



## Lee L

Here is a link to the general service tiers and prices for Internet. Looks like 1.5 meg for $25 ranging up to 18 meg for $65. Looks like the Upload ranges from 1 meg to 2 meg based on some looking. https://uversecentral1.att.com/uvp/home/explore .


----------



## Syzygy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16751590
> 
> 
> CW 22 news is NOT in HD. I saw it last night.



I just checked WLFL's Wikipedia page -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL -- and found this:

_"On April 21, 2008, WTVD became the third television station in the area to produce its newscasts in high definition and the WLFL broadcasts were included in the upgrade."_


This is vague enough to be interpreted either way, but seems intended to leave the impression that WLFL broadcasts the news in HD.


----------



## Scooper

If WLFL is doing it's broadcast of WTVD's news at 10 in HD, then it's in 4:3 HD, if not upconverted SD.


----------



## donnied4rko

I'm having a new home built this year and I am looking for advice on coax wiring. My walk through with the electrician is in two weeks, this is where I tell him where I want my cable/ethernet/phone/power outlets/speaker/etc mounted. In case my home builder's hired electrician is not well versed in this stuff, I want to be prepared. If he knows what he's doing, I just want to make sure we're on the same page.


If possible I'd like my coax wiring to support both cable TV/broadband internet services as well as OTA DTV.


1. Is this possible to do simultaneously over the same coax wiring or would cable tv and internet services interfere with the OTA antenna frequencies?


2. I'd like to have an attic mounted antenna. Does this mean I just need an additional coax outlet installed in the attic or is there more to it than that?


Long story short, I'd like every TV in the house (about 3 or 4 TVs) to have the option of either plugging into the coax outlet and pick up OTA TV or be connected to a digital cable set top box.


Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Syzygy* /forum/post/16790447
> 
> 
> I just checked WLFL's Wikipedia page -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL -- and found this:
> 
> _"On April 21, 2008, WTVD became the third television station in the area to produce its newscasts in high definition and the WLFL broadcasts were included in the upgrade."_
> 
> 
> This is vague enough to be interpreted either way, but seems intended to leave the impression that WLFL broadcasts the news in HD.



The huge problem with Wikipedia is that pretty much anyone can post anything, and if no one else corrects it then it stays there.


All you have to do is watch the 10pm news and see that WLFL is not showing WTVD's HD feed. Haven't heard if they plan on doing so or not... but they definitely aren't thus far.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16791572
> 
> 
> I'm having a new home built this year and I am looking for advice on coax wiring. My walk through with the electrician is in two weeks, this is where I tell him where I want my cable/ethernet/phone/power outlets/speaker/etc mounted. In case my home builder's hired electrician is not well versed in this stuff, I want to be prepared. If he knows what he's doing, I just want to make sure we're on the same page.
> 
> 
> If possible I'd like my coax wiring to support both cable TV/broadband internet services as well as OTA DTV.
> 
> 
> 1. Is this possible to do simultaneously over the same coax wiring or would cable tv and internet services interfere with the OTA antenna frequencies?



I don't believe so. Will you have a central hub where RG6/Cat5(e)/coax branch out from? This seems to be the trend. I just went through this process...you can get a single sized wall plate with 2xCoax and 1xCat5 connections. You will need separate coax lines running to the terminals if you want a centralized antenna and cable box at the same site. Telephone and internet can be interchanged on the Cat5 terminals.



> Quote:
> 2. I'd like to have an attic mounted antenna. Does this mean I just need an additional coax outlet installed in the attic or is there more to it than that?



Yes, have a coax run from your attic to your distribution hub. Make sure you but a 110 outlet up there as well for powered amplification/distribution. You will also have another line coming in from outside the house (cable/internet).



> Quote:
> Long story short, I'd like every TV in the house (about 3 or 4 TVs) to have the option of either plugging into the coax outlet and pick up OTA TV or be connected to a digital cable set top box.



Well, if its and either or and not both, then you only need a single coax run to each terminal and switch it at your hub.



> Quote:
> Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.



Have fun!


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Syzygy* /forum/post/16790447
> 
> 
> I just checked WLFL's Wikipedia page -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL -- and found this:
> 
> _"On April 21, 2008, WTVD became the third television station in the area to produce its newscasts in high definition and the WLFL broadcasts were included in the upgrade."_
> 
> 
> This is vague enough to be interpreted either way, but seems intended to leave the impression that WLFL broadcasts the news in HD.



Either way, as stated above, the statement is just incorrect.


----------



## WildBill

donnied4rko,

I think nitdawg took care of your main questions.

A couple additional items.

1 - I would see if it is possible to install a conduit run between your wiring closet or wiring box on the main floor and the attic. That would make any future changes VERY easy.


2 - Be sure to have an outlet in or very near your main wiring box. Nitdawg mentioned reasons to have some outlets in the attic where you might put your antenna in case you need to amp the signal or put on a rotator.


3- If the house is large and/or you want sufficient wireless coverage consider a run dedicated for wireless broadcast unit to a location on the 2nd or 3rd floor or attic. Sometimes, like in my case, a wiring closet is on the 1st floor and located between a bunch of HVAC items and wireless reception is not all that I desire. So a CAT5 run to a location near power where you will setup a Wi-Fi hub might be a point of consideration.


A couple other thoughts somewhat on topic.

1 - Don't neglect coax runs to locations such as the garage and back-porch. Those are tons cheaper and easier to do in the build phase.


2 - For Ethernet - Don't neglect somewhat overlooked areas to wire like near your TV or entertainment systems for game systems such as the XBOX360 and PS3 type hookups. Sure wireless works but at this stage you can get a wired connection there and put in a hub and have options for a HTPC and game systems in the future.


3 - Having done the wiring (low and high voltage) for my own house I decided against ANY phone wiring. Just a thought but I knew that I was done with landlines and went with a VOIP type solution. I put my efforts towards Ethernet, coax and speaker wiring. Just a thought.


Enjoy the build process. This stuff is easy compared to wall-color, carpets, house color...etc.


----------



## donnied4rko

WildBill and Nitdawg, thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/16796885
> 
> 
> donnied4rko,
> 
> I think nitdawg took care of your main questions.
> 
> A couple additional items.
> 
> 1 - I would see if it is possible to install a conduit run between your wiring closet or wiring box on the main floor and the attic. That would make any future changes VERY easy.



Great idea. If you have a crawl space, you should have one underneath, which can also help with future runs on the first floor/outside



> Quote:
> 2 - Be sure to have an outlet in or very near your main wiring box. Nitdawg mentioned reasons to have some outlets in the attic where you might put your antenna in case you need to amp the signal or put on a rotator.



I have a 110V outlet in my connection box (use it to power wireless router and cable modem) and I had them put another outlet in the closet itself so I could power my printer and NAS. With that said, think about possible TV wall mounts to plan for 110V and cable/audio runs, although putting in a 110 isn't too bad usually after the fact.


If you have the $ (it was $150 for my family room and bonus room) the prewiring for 5.1 speakers. Even if you don't have a setup, it is so worth it for when you are ready.




> Quote:
> 3- If the house is large and/or you want sufficient wireless coverage consider a run dedicated for wireless broadcast unit to a location on the 2nd or 3rd floor or attic. Sometimes, like in my case, a wiring closet is on the 1st floor and located between a bunch of HVAC items and wireless reception is not all that I desire. So a CAT5 run to a location near power where you will setup a Wi-Fi hub might be a point of consideration.



Great tip...very dependent on what's around, my 1st floor jobby gets it done just fine since all my HVAC is in the attic


> Quote:
> A couple other thoughts somewhat on topic.
> 
> 1 - Don't neglect coax runs to locations such as the garage and back-porch. Those are tons cheaper and easier to do in the build phase.



Garage is key...poker night or Sunday football frying up some wings...never would have thought of it if the builder didn't mention it.



> Quote:
> 2 - For Ethernet - Don't neglect somewhat overlooked areas to wire like near your TV or entertainment systems for game systems such as the XBOX360 and PS3 type hookups. Sure wireless works but at this stage you can get a wired connection there and put in a hub and have options for a HTPC and game systems in the future.



This is what I had them put wherever I had coax, I had Cat5e:











> Quote:
> 3 - Having done the wiring (low and high voltage) for my own house I decided against ANY phone wiring. Just a thought but I knew that I was done with landlines and went with a VOIP type solution. I put my efforts towards Ethernet, coax and speaker wiring. Just a thought.



With my setup, I have a telephone distributor (which I don't use) and router at my switch which allows me to send either phone or internet to any of the Cat5e jacks...no need for traditional phone wiring since it is backwards compatible.



> Quote:
> Enjoy the build process. This stuff is easy compared to wall-color, carpets, house color...etc.



Amen!


----------



## David-the-dtv-ma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/16791572
> 
> 
> I'm having a new home built this year and I am looking for advice on coax wiring. My walk through with the electrician is in two weeks, this is where I tell him where I want my cable/ethernet/phone/power outlets/speaker/etc mounted. In case my home builder's hired electrician is not well versed in this stuff, I want to be prepared. If he knows what he's doing, I just want to make sure we're on the same page.
> 
> 
> If possible I'd like my coax wiring to support both cable TV/broadband internet services as well as OTA DTV.
> 
> 
> 1. Is this possible to do simultaneously over the same coax wiring or would cable tv and internet services interfere with the OTA antenna frequencies?
> 
> 
> 2. I'd like to have an attic mounted antenna. Does this mean I just need an additional coax outlet installed in the attic or is there more to it than that?
> 
> 
> Long story short, I'd like every TV in the house (about 3 or 4 TVs) to have the option of either plugging into the coax outlet and pick up OTA TV or be connected to a digital cable set top box.
> 
> 
> Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.



I would run a coax to the out side of the roof to be ready to accomodate dish or direct tv satilight. Also run the coax to a place to mount a roof top antenna if you really need a stronger signal. If you do a run to the out side make sure to tape up & seal the end of the coax. If the end of the coax is exposed to humidity it deteriate the foam in a year or 2 thus the coax will weaken a very strong signal.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/16796885
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 2 - For Ethernet - Don't neglect somewhat overlooked areas to wire like near your TV or entertainment systems for game systems such as the XBOX360 and PS3 type hookups....



You might also want to put an Ethernet connection along with power up to the attic where your OTA antenna will be. That might be a good place to put something like an HDHomerun tuner, but I guess it could be near the distribution hub space too.


----------



## SingleBbl

I have TWC broadcast (formerly basic) cable in Cary.


Sometime after Monday nite the signal for all my digital channels dropped so low that my Panny TH-50PX600U can't pick them up. The analog channels are still there and my internet connection is OK. Also, my SD DVR (Philips 3576) can still bring in all but Fox (50-1).


I wondered if anyone else might be having similar problems?


I tried to get TWC to address the problem but got the same tired run around about "no HD on broadcast tier". I asked to speak to a supervisor, got put on hold for five minutes, and was then dropped into a voice mail box. I left a message asking for a call back but, surprise, surprise, there has been no response.


I thought that the broadcast tier on cable was required to carry the local broadcast HD channels. Am I mistaken?


I would appreciate any suggestions on how to address this issue.


Perhaps there is a forum for TWC problems?


Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> I thought that the broadcast tier on cable was required to carry the local broadcast HD channels.



Yes, a broadcast HD channel must be carried on the lowest tier (or else it must not be carried on any tier), according to FCC Rule 47CFR76.901.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions on how to address this issue.



I suggest that you simply tell the reps that some channels have suddenly become too weak to receive reliably, without mentioning HD. If they send a technician to meet with you, it will probably be easier to explain the situation in detail.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> I have TWC broadcast (formerly basic) cable in Cary.
> 
> 
> Sometime after Monday nite the signal for all my digital channels dropped so low that my Panny TH-50PX600U can't pick them up. The analog channels are still there and my internet connection is OK. Also, my SD DVR (Philips 3576) can still bring in all but Fox (50-1).
> 
> 
> I wondered if anyone else might be having similar problems?
> 
> 
> I tried to get TWC to address the problem but got the same tired run around about "no HD on broadcast tier". I asked to speak to a supervisor, got put on hold for five minutes, and was then dropped into a voice mail box. I left a message asking for a call back but, surprise, surprise, there has been no response.
> 
> 
> I thought that the broadcast tier on cable was required to carry the local broadcast HD channels. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions on how to address this issue.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is a forum for TWC problems?
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005



Did you rescan your channels? I know they have reassigned QAM channels now and then.


----------



## jbwhite99

To the folks doing their own wiring, don't wire Cat 3- put in Extra Cat 5 instead.


in my house, the phone lines are Cat 5 anyway. I have Vonage, and just fed the output of the Vonage box (albeit a Cat 3 cable) into the Vonage box, and voila, dialtone all over the house. I did the same thing you did (boy was the builder mad! but he gave his ok). The wiring company wanted $95 per drop - basically saved $2500 by doing it myself.


Just use good quality wire (I used RG6, but my brother got on me because it wasn't Quad Shield), and it is better to run one too many wires than one too few.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/16802236
> 
> 
> To the folks doing their own wiring, don't wire Cat 3- put in Extra Cat 5 instead.
> 
> 
> in my house, the phone lines are Cat 5 anyway. I have Vonage, and just fed the output of the Vonage box (albeit a Cat 3 cable) into the Vonage box, and voila, dialtone all over the house. I did the same thing you did (boy was the builder mad! but he gave his ok). The wiring company wanted $95 per drop - basically saved $2500 by doing it myself.
> 
> 
> Just use good quality wire (I used RG6, but my brother got on me because it wasn't Quad Shield), and it is better to run one too many wires than one too few.



Exactly, there is no need for traditional phone wiring since you can send a phone signal over Cat5/Cat5e/Cat6...after a lot of DIY at my first house, it has been a blessing to get what I wanted in a new house


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> I have TWC broadcast (formerly basic) cable in Cary.
> 
> 
> Sometime after Monday nite the signal for all my digital channels dropped so low that my Panny TH-50PX600U can't pick them up. The analog channels are still there and my internet connection is OK. Also, my SD DVR (Philips 3576) can still bring in all but Fox (50-1).
> 
> 
> I wondered if anyone else might be having similar problems?
> 
> 
> I tried to get TWC to address the problem but got the same tired run around about "no HD on broadcast tier". I asked to speak to a supervisor, got put on hold for five minutes, and was then dropped into a voice mail box. I left a message asking for a call back but, surprise, surprise, there has been no response.
> 
> 
> I thought that the broadcast tier on cable was required to carry the local broadcast HD channels. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions on how to address this issue.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is a forum for TWC problems?
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005



These people simply don't care as long as they get their monthly check. Don't pay them until you get your channels. When they contact you, (and they will) tell them you are not getting what you would normally pay for.


An antenna would quickly put an end to your headache.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16802519
> 
> 
> These people simply don't care as long as they get their monthly check. Don't pay them until you get your channels. When they contact you, (and they will) tell them you are not getting what you would normally pay for.
> 
> 
> An antenna would quickly put an end to your headache.



Make sure its not a tuner issue. I don't see how they could selectively turn off QAM signals at your house without causing an uproar everywhere as they would be breaking the law:

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_publi...C-07-170A1.pdf


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> I have TWC broadcast (formerly basic) cable in Cary.
> 
> 
> Sometime after Monday nite the signal for all my digital channels dropped so low that my Panny TH-50PX600U can't pick them up. The analog channels are still there and my internet connection is OK. Also, my SD DVR (Philips 3576) can still bring in all but Fox (50-1).
> 
> 
> I wondered if anyone else might be having similar problems?
> 
> 
> I tried to get TWC to address the problem but got the same tired run around about "no HD on broadcast tier". I asked to speak to a supervisor, got put on hold for five minutes, and was then dropped into a voice mail box. I left a message asking for a call back but, surprise, surprise, there has been no response.
> 
> 
> I thought that the broadcast tier on cable was required to carry the local broadcast HD channels. Am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions on how to address this issue.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is a forum for TWC problems?
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005




Will,

Same thing happened to me 2 days ago. No more broadcast HD channels via TWC. So here is the interesting thing, they are lost on my TH-42PX60U - have re-scanned multiple times - still doesn't find them. But on my Samsung 50" Plasma, they just moved - e.g. 5-1 is 85-2, 4-2 is 90-2, etc. I will be calling TWC on my way home tonight. Wife is complaining royally - will be hooking up antenna to Panny for viewing tonight.


Cheap


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16804178
> 
> 
> Will,
> 
> Same thing happened to me 2 days ago. No more broadcast HD channels via TWC. So here is the interesting thing, they are lost on my TH-42PX60U - have re-scanned multiple times - still doesn't find them. But on my Samsung 50" Plasma, they just moved - e.g. 5-1 is 85-2, 4-2 is 90-2, etc. I will be calling TWC on my way home tonight. Wife is complaining royally - will be hooking up antenna to Panny for viewing tonight.
> 
> 
> Cheap



This happens when they change the physical address of the QAM channel. Channel 4-2 has never physically been 4-2. I think the problem is with PSIP data not being included, since I think its the PSIP data that tells your QAM tuner "make me the channel 4-2" even though I'm really 90-2. Or maybe not all the PSIP data is being send, if that's even possible (I know virtual channel data is more than just PSIP and PSIP is more than just channel mapping).


I think the legality is muddy on whether or not TWC has to provide this info, they could change QAM frequencies every day and still say they provide those channels, it would just make your DVR attempts FUBAR as well as require more scanning.


The first post in this thread links out to a frequently updated mapping http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm .


Go go antenna!


----------



## cucamelsmd15

The wife sent off the receipt and antenna request form to WRAL yesterday. I hope this works, because Im about >< close to cutting off DirecTV. The only thing I watch on there is SPEED, the rest is just network TV that I could receive OTA or stuff I could watch online.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16806769
> 
> 
> The wife sent off the receipt and antenna request form to WRAL yesterday. I hope this works, because Im about >
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SPEED programming online, HULU has lots of shows, Pinks, Engine Block, Life on the Block, Wrecked, and more - just hook up your PC to the big screen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Pv-2hnrPM4U/Sl...gaDU/PINKS.png
> 
> 
> good luck!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16804410
> 
> 
> This happens when they change the physical address of the QAM channel. Channel 4-2 has never physically been 4-2. I think the problem is with PSIP data not being included, since I think its the PSIP data that tells your QAM tuner "make me the channel 4-2" even though I'm really 90-2. Or maybe not all the PSIP data is being send, if that's even possible (I know virtual channel data is more than just PSIP and PSIP is more than just channel mapping).



Great answer, except for the part about "changing the physical address of the QAM channel". WRAL-HD has been on 85 for years, and I remember WUNC being on 90.


FWIW, they did something similar a few years ago, where the stopped sending PSIP, or at least the CVCT, for ABC and Fox which shared 113 at the time. It was broken for months. This freaked out MythTV, and caused me to put up my antennas. Now I have no loyalty at all to TWC since I only use them for internet, and will jump to AT&T for internet service as soon as U-verse is available.


Drew


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16806912
> 
> 
> There is a lot of SPEED programming online, HULU has lots of shows, Pinks, Engine Block, Life on the Block, Wrecked, and more - just hook up your PC to the big screen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!



Yeah, no F1 though. Bernie has seen fit that it wont be simulcast online.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16806972
> 
> 
> Great answer, except for the part about "changing the physical address of the QAM channel". WRAL-HD has been on 85 for years, and I remember WUNC being on 90.
> 
> 
> FWIW, they did something similar a few years ago, where the stopped sending PSIP, or at least the CVCT, for ABC and Fox which shared 113 at the time. It was broken for months. This freaked out MythTV, and caused me to put up my antennas.



That's true...I do remember the virtual channel mapping flaking out from time to time in VMC, e.g. 5-1 would disappear...I had to create a new channel, 85-1 and there it was. So maybe some devices barf without PSIP.



> Quote:
> Now I have no loyalty at all to TWC since I only use them for internet, and will jump to AT&T for internet service as soon as U-verse is available.



Can I get an amen!


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16807031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an amen!



I would, but I know ATT has no plans before Q4 2010 to extend U-verse into our neighborhood in Wake Forest, and that leaves me stuck with TWC.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16807066
> 
> 
> I would, but I know ATT has no plans before Q4 2010 to extend U-verse into our neighborhood in Wake Forest, and that leaves me stuck with TWC.



Depends on what part of Wake Forest you're in - A good bit of WF and points east / north of there are Embarq (now CenturyLink). There have been NO announcements about any TV over phonelines. If you're in Embarqland - U-verse ain't coming at all (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16807351
> 
> 
> Depends on what part of Wake Forest you're in - A good bit of WF and points east / north of there are Embarq (now CenturyLink). There have been NO announcements about any TV over phonelines. If you're in Embarqland - U-verse ain't coming at all (to the best of my knowledge).



Ironically, Im not in Embarqueland. Im right off of Burlington Mill and Ligon Mill rd. I am less than 1 mile outside of Raleigh city limits.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16807004
> 
> 
> Yeah, no F1 though. Bernie has seen fit that it wont be simulcast online.



I really need to send a tuner card to a friend of mine in Buffalo, both to escape the DirectTV NFL monopoly & catch my Bills OTA, and to hopefully catch the F1 on CBC...


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16808355
> 
> 
> & catch my Bills OTA,
> 
> Drew



Ahhh, all the chips are the table for Buffalo this year! We usually head up to Rudino's (a decent Bills crew up there)...if only the NFL online package could be sold in the US.


----------



## jwsteel

My 8300HDC is rapidly dying (it's rebooting on its own at least once per day now, usually when I'm trying to use it), and I'm planning on swapping it out tomorrow... just wondering if I should be expecting a shiny new 3090 or yet another 8300. Any thoughts?


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16804178
> 
> 
> Will,
> 
> Same thing happened to me 2 days ago. No more broadcast HD channels via TWC. So here is the interesting thing, they are lost on my TH-42PX60U - have re-scanned multiple times - still doesn't find them. But on my Samsung 50" Plasma, they just moved - e.g. 5-1 is 85-2, 4-2 is 90-2, etc. I will be calling TWC on my way home tonight. Wife is complaining royally - will be hooking up antenna to Panny for viewing tonight.
> 
> 
> Cheap




Technician spent about an hour measuring signal strength, error rates, speaking to his back office about the channel re-mappings. Apparently his TWC management would not admit that they are doing anything internally to screw up the channel mappings, but he and some other technicians had service calls for the same problems. Broadcast HD channels still not available on bedroom TV, but multiple re-scans have now added about 6 new cable HD channels (USA/FX/ABC Family/Sci Fi/CNN/LMN) which we never received before.


His suggestion was that one of the cables in the wall from our panel to the bedroom was throwing errors, so we should replace it (and that this could be causing the issues). I am going to hold off and wait for TWC to fix things on their head end as the cable worked fine for the first 4 yrs were have been in the house and is still able to pick up other (higher frequency) HD channels.


----------



## mjdavis

I too noticed an issue last week with some of my channels disappearing. But I have a SA8240HDC.


When it first happened, I thought the box had just up and died, since it could not tune simple SD channels like WRAL, WTVD (Note: currently hooked to plain ole SD TV, not HD). Second box worked fine for about 3-4 days, then showed same issues, would not tune 2-24, but picked up 25 - ... just fine. I was able to work around by tuning to 257 for WRAL, 213 for WTVD.


Last night I finally jumped into the Diags, and saw I was having lots of failure to tune to SDV (mini carousel errors). I guess with the 8420, the lower broadcast channels are over SDV, and I am now unable to tune to any SDTV or HDTV channels via SDV. It worked for a while, but just stopped. I have rebooted, pulled the plug, etc, but no joy. I have not looked at my S/N levels yet, and I wonder if that is lower (all of the sudden) that if that could be causing the issue, or might there be a deeper issue at play.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16813773
> 
> 
> My 8300HDC is rapidly dying (it's rebooting on its own at least once per day now, usually when I'm trying to use it), and I'm planning on swapping it out tomorrow... just wondering if I should be expecting a shiny new 3090 or yet another 8300. Any thoughts?



We had our 8300 replaced on Friday (video freezing during playback). No 3090 for us, same old 8300.


Maybe you'll get lucky.


Frank


----------



## jbwhite99

how are you finding out about what neighborhoods are getting on to UVerse when? I'd like to know when my Morrisville neighborhood is on the list. I am concerned that we may not even have the neighborhood box to begin with (new neighborhood). I am hoping that our builder had foresight to lay fiber or will through the neighborhood. At least TWC has been laying more line.


And I just got an 8300HDC last week. For those looking for deals with TWC, I got $49 per month at the new Wal-Mart a couple of weeks ago


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/16816134
> 
> 
> We had our 8300 replaced on Friday (video freezing during playback). No 3090 for us, same old 8300.
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll get lucky.
> 
> 
> Frank



I guess maybe I did... I picked up a 3090 from the Cary office on High House Rd. (in case anyone's curious). I had to enable AC3 over HDMI using the tricks over in the 3090 thread, and for some reason the box didn't show up as authorized (phone call to TWC fixed that immediately). I'm having some issues tuning the upper reach of the HD channel block that I didn't have with the 8300HDC (maybe this thing is more sensitive to signal noise?)... I'll have to call them about that.


One telling thing was how many people in line were turning in all of their equipment. One gentleman specifically was talking about switching to u-verse... too bad that won't be an option where I live.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

It has been 32 days since analog signals were shut off in the US and phone calls from OTA viewers have dropped off to almost nothing. Since most of you are on cable or satellite, now's your turn to chime in. How's your experience since the transition going? Let us know if you are having any problems, and I'll try to help out any way I can.


Call us or leave a voicemail at 919-835-6250 or email me at [email protected] .


Let me know what your experience is with your service provider. Be sure to let us know what service you are using, and tier (basic cable, SD or HD and what equipment you are using as in DVR, QAM, TiVo or VHS. If several folks report the same issue, I will post the status here and on my blog at www.dtv.myncblogs.com to keep you updated.


Also, if you are not having any problems with the local channels, I'd love to hear from you too!


----------



## Greg T

I'm in Mebane, NC I have a UHF only Yagi mounted to the outside of the house. I have one pointed towards Greensboro and one pointed towards Raleigh, I get:


4=I get this descently most of the time

5=I use to get this perfectly, but after they reduced their power I get them sparcesly

11=This use to be our favorite station (Morning news show and GMA), but I get nothing after they switched to VHF

17=I get this fairly decently most of the time, some break up some times

22=I get this rock solid most of the time

50=pretty much matches what's I'm seeing from channel 5.


From Greensboro:

2=I get this channel very well, the only problem is occasional multi path

8=I get this channel really well since they turned back on channel 35, I wasn't getting 8.

12=I get this channel perfectly

20=I get this channel perfectly

26=I get this decently most of the time

45=I get this channel very well, the only problem is occasional multi path


----------



## jspENC

Yesterday at 5 PM when I checked I was getting Raleigh channels; 5, 17, 22, 28, and 50


Every time it rains, they come in really well, even in the day. Otherwise, I get them after sun down, and in the mornings when it's humid. If it's a low dewpoint day, then I don't get them.


WTVD is sandwiched in between WNCT 10 and WCTI 12. That is one reason I believe they suffer. Both of those have more power. They should look to get out of their 11 slot and into maybe a 7 slot or a UHF slot


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16813952
> 
> 
> Technician spent about an hour measuring signal strength, error rates, speaking to his back office about the channel re-mappings. Apparently his TWC management would not admit that they are doing anything internally to screw up the channel mappings, but he and some other technicians had service calls for the same problems. Broadcast HD channels still not available on bedroom TV, but multiple re-scans have now added about 6 new cable HD channels (USA/FX/ABC Family/Sci Fi/CNN/LMN) which we never received before.
> 
> 
> His suggestion was that one of the cables in the wall from our panel to the bedroom was throwing errors, so we should replace it (and that this could be causing the issues). I am going to hold off and wait for TWC to fix things on their head end as the cable worked fine for the first 4 yrs were have been in the house and is still able to pick up other (higher frequency) HD channels.




Broadcast Hi Def channels are back where they belong on my Samsung. Still no dice on my wife's Panny (even with a firmware upgrade). But new cable HD channels show up each day. Today's scan added Discovery HD and some Spanish HD channel. The cable HD channels keep changing frequencies, so I need to scan immediately before watching TV. Frustrating to say the least, but an adventure.


I will be signing up for DirecTV when there discounted NFL Sunday ticket/Premier package takes effect in a couple of weeks. Football on the iPhone - cant wait.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16813952
> 
> 
> Broadcast HD channels still not available on bedroom TV, but multiple re-scans have now added about 6 new cable HD channels (USA/FX/ABC Family/Sci Fi/CNN/LMN) which we never received before.



Re-scans on your cable box or tv? I'm assuming cable box since digital tier channels are encrypted, so how do you 're-scan' a SA cable box? Curious.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16827775
> 
> 
> Re-scans on your cable box or tv? I'm assuming cable box since digital tier channels are encrypted, so how do you 're-scan' a SA cable box? Curious.



We're talking about cable hooked directly to the TV without a cable box. The scan is a QAM digital channel scan performed on the TV.


Usually, only the broadcast channels are unencrypted, but it seems some of the 'premiium' HD channels are showing up as unencrypted. But probably not for long.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16826600
> 
> 
> Today's scan added Discovery HD and some Spanish HD channel. The cable HD channels keep changing frequencies, so I need to scan immediately before watching TV. Frustrating to say the least, but an adventure.



Sounds like your SDV channels are being sent in the clear. That's not the normal for TWC, obviously. So, each new one you get is one that someone local to you has requested. What are the channel numbers you get for them?


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16828555
> 
> 
> We're talking about cable hooked directly to the TV without a cable box. The scan is a QAM digital channel scan performed on the TV.
> 
> 
> Usually, only the broadcast channels are unencrypted, but it seems some of the 'premiium' HD channels are showing up as unencrypted. But probably not for long.



Correct - these are channels picked up by the QAM tuner, no cable box.


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/16832299
> 
> 
> Sounds like your SDV channels are being sent in the clear. That's not the normal for TWC, obviously. So, each new one you get is one that someone local to you has requested. What are the channel numbers you get for them?




Channel7/12/20097/14/20097/15/2009108-1SyFy HD108-2SyFy HD108-3TLC HD (only worked for a couple of hours)109-1USA HDDiscovery HD109-2USA HD109-3USA HD111-1CNN HD112-2ABC Family HD112-3ABC Family HD112-4FX HD113-1SyFy HD113-2Spanish HD114-1CNN HDCNN HD114-2LMN HD115-1FX HDLMN HD115-2FX HD123-1PBS HDNASA


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/16832299
> 
> 
> Sounds like your SDV channels are being sent in the clear. That's not the normal for TWC, obviously. So, each new one you get is one that someone local to you has requested. What are the channel numbers you get for them?



Kind of reminds me of 2004 or so, when they'd send the PPV channels in the clear. There was lots of ... interesting ... material being watched by the neighbors.


Drew


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16834481
> 
> 
> Kind of reminds me of 2004 or so, when they'd send the PPV channels in the clear. There was lots of ... interesting ... material being watched by the neighbors.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ditto that. I remember back then I had just picked up a LG OTA/QAM receiver and was showing the wife the QAM channels one night and along came some of that ..programming.. that she nor I wanted to see.


----------



## cgreco

What are the chances of getting one of the local OTA broadcasters to carry Dot2 Network ? That seems like one of the better choices for subchannel programming out there (as far as recent quality movies go).


----------



## Trip in VA

It Dot2 actually existed as a network, it might be easier to get carriage. As of right now, it's just a website and promises that have gotten delayed again and again.


- Trip


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheapdad00* /forum/post/16826600
> 
> 
> Still no dice on my wife's Panny (even with a firmware upgrade).



Can you tell me how you got the "firmware upgrade"? I'd like to find out if there is one available for my TH-50PX600U and get it even thou it probably won't do any good.


Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16801772
> 
> 
> I suggest that you simply tell the reps that some channels have suddenly become too weak to receive reliably, without mentioning HD. If they send a technician to meet with you, it will probably be easier to explain the situation in detail.



Erik,


Thanks, your suggestion worked like a charm. I called yesterday morning, said "There's a message on my TV that says 'Poor signal quality'.", and the tech was at my door by 1:00p.


I guess the rule of thumb should be too little info instead of TMI.










Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16801432
> 
> 
> Sometime after Monday nite the signal for all my digital channels dropped so low that my Panny TH-50PX600U can't pick them up. The analog channels are still there and my internet connection is OK. Also, my SD DVR (Philips 3576) can still bring in all but Fox (50-1).



The TWC tech came out yesterday afternoon (17 July) and, althou the problem is not fixed, I had a better experience than cheapdad00.


The tech quickly determined that it's not a signal strength problem and a scan after removing the filters was no help either. When I mentioned that the 3576 was getting all the channels OK (50-1 came back sometime while we were out of town this week), he started making phone calls. Net-net, there is a known (to TWC) problem with Panny's getting the HD signals. One of the other managers in his office is experiencing it himself and they are working to resolve it. He mentioned in passing that they have had a number of calls for the same thing.


He left me with a phone number to contact his manager by Wednesday if the HD channels don't come back. This is far from perfect but it sure beats being told that there's a problem with "one of the cables in the wall".


FWIW, TWC is not the only provider having problems getting a good signal to Panny's. Here's a link to something I found in DSLReports: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r221...er-and-fios-tv .


I also saw some references to people having problems with the cable assignments jumping around in Philadelphia.


Hopefully some good news by Wednesday.


Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/16802519
> 
> 
> An antenna would quickly put an end to your headache.



If only ...


But there is no free lunch.


It's not out of the question if TWC can't or won't fix the problem, but I face a series of "issues" with an antenna.
Here in Cary we're between the main broadcast farm and the UNC antenna so it would be TWO antennas, not one.

I put the WRAL 4228 on my deck to see if it might be viable and found that even with the signal at over 90% there were not infrequent breakups in the picture and sound. The TWC signal NEVER EVER breaks up like that on any channel. I really, really like that.

Broadcast tier in Cary is fairly reasonable at $11 / month (36¢ / day). I don't think I could get an antenna put up for anything close to 2 years worth of cable ($265).

Further, here in Kildaire Farm you're not supposed to put up an antenna that's big or higher than your house. I know as Scooper has pointed out, that they can't stop you. But it would be a "p***ing contest" and I'd rather spend my time / energy testing my single malt collection (just to make sure it does not go bad







).

Thanks for the thought.


Will

Vonage since February 2005


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16848169
> 
> 
> If only ...
> 
> 
> But there is no free lunch.
> 
> 
> It's not out of the question if TWC can't or won't fix the problem, but I face a series of "issues" with an antenna.
> Here in Cary we're between the main broadcast farm and the UNC antenna so it would be TWO antennas, not one.
> 
> I put the WRAL 4228 on my deck to see if it might be viable and found that even with the signal at over 90% there were not infrequent breakups in the picture and sound. The TWC signal NEVER EVER breaks up like that on any channel. I really, really like that.
> 
> Broadcast tier in Cary is fairly reasonable at $11 / month (36¢ / day). I don't think I could get an antenna put up for anything close to 2 years worth of cable ($265).
> 
> Further, here in Kildaire Farm you're not supposed to put up an antenna that's big or higher than your house. I know as Scooper has pointed out, that they can't stop you. But it would be a "p***ing contest" and I'd rather spend my time / energy testing my single malt collection (just to make sure it does not go bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Thanks for the thought.
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005




Absolutely no need to make it a pissing contest - when they come to tell you to take it down - simply hand them a printout of the OTARD and tell them to vacate your property. Promptly. And tell them to take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16848169
> 
> 
> If only ...
> 
> 
> But there is no free lunch.
> 
> 
> It's not out of the question if TWC can't or won't fix the problem, but I face a series of "issues" with an antenna.
> Here in Cary we're between the main broadcast farm and the UNC antenna so it would be TWO antennas, not one.
> 
> I put the WRAL 4228 on my deck to see if it might be viable and found that even with the signal at over 90% there were not infrequent breakups in the picture and sound. The TWC signal NEVER EVER breaks up like that on any channel. I really, really like that.
> 
> Broadcast tier in Cary is fairly reasonable at $11 / month (36¢ / day). I don't think I could get an antenna put up for anything close to 2 years worth of cable ($265).
> 
> Further, here in Kildaire Farm you're not supposed to put up an antenna that's big or higher than your house. I know as Scooper has pointed out, that they can't stop you. But it would be a "p***ing contest" and I'd rather spend my time / energy testing my single malt collection (just to make sure it does not go bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Thanks for the thought.
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005



If you are really concerned about the appearance, get some dark green spray paint, and paint your antenna before installing so it will blend in with the background. If they can still see it from the road, they must be using binoculars. If they complain about this, they for sure need to get a life, and take that walk recommended by Scooper.







Also I would report them as peepers or stalkers even.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16848169
> 
> I put the WRAL 4228 on my deck to see if it might be viable and found that even with the signal at over 90% there were not infrequent breakups in the picture and sound. The TWC signal NEVER EVER breaks up like that on any channel. I really, really like that.



My 4228 gives me a picture that breaks up very rarely (like only in a downpour on my 5 year old tuner). Perhaps you didn't aim it carefully -- a 4228 is very sensitive to direction. Don't give up easily.


Also, I've only needed to do a rescan once in 5 years OTA for the digital transition. Compare this to TWC, which sometimes sends the CVTC, and sometimes doesn't, and can move channels around at will without warning. This confuses lots of TVs and DVRs. Witness the current Panny problem you're having. So, when there is a problem OTA, it causes a small breakup very rarely. When there is a problem with TWC, it causes all recordings fail. I know which I prefer..


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16848169
> 
> 
> If only ...
> 
> 
> But there is no free lunch.
> 
> 
> It's not out of the question if TWC can't or won't fix the problem, but I face a series of "issues" with an antenna.
> Here in Cary we're between the main broadcast farm and the UNC antenna so it would be TWO antennas, not one.



Actually in Cary, when WUNC is at full strength (now does not count), most of us are able to pick up 4 off the back side of the 4228.. only 1 antenna needed. Also wasn't there some talk of them moving to the same antenna farm as everyone else? (trying not to start an unfounded rumor)


----------



## Trip in VA

A very, very low powered signal from Garner has been applied for. Less than 1 kW ERP on channel 30 from UNC. I'm not sure how much it will help should it be approved.


- Trip


----------



## dundakitty

Panasonic firmware can be found at
http://www.pasctraining.panasonic.co...are/index.html


----------



## cheapdad00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16847558
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how you got the "firmware upgrade"? I'd like to find out if there is one available for my TH-50PX600U and get it even thou it probably won't do any good.
> 
> 
> Will
> 
> Vonage since February 2005



Will,

Here's where I downloaded the firmware upgrade for my Panny (link below is for your 600U):

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...-50PX600U.D#ts 


Dundakitty's link will work as well. Process is fairly straightforward. Didn't help things though. Local HD's still missing.


Unfortunately, my Panny only has 1 coax input, as opposed to the dual inputs on my samsung (1 for cable/1 for OTA) or I would hook an antenna up to it.


----------



## mullnasty

Oddly enough I just upgraded my Windows 7 machine tonight and did a re-scan and am missing all of the local HD programming I had prior to the upgrade. My Windows 7 machine in the living room is still able to tune them without a problem (haven't done a re-scan and do not plan to anytime soon).


Update: It looks like I'm getting Discovery HD, ABC Family HD, FX HD, USA HD and TLC HD now instead of the locals. There are certainly some issues going on behind the scenes with mappings. I can take the above channels and manually add them to my living room PC and get them along with the existing local HD channels that I can not seem to get anymore in the bedroom.


----------



## tarheelone

From the Time Warner Channel Change page:

_*August 1, 2009: YES may be added to the Sports and Games Tier on Channel 334.


August 25, 2009: The following channels may be added:


CBS College Sports HD - Channel 333

Fuse HD - Channel 237

Fox News Channel HD - Channel 238

Fox Business News HD - Channel 239*_


Also there are reports out of Charlotte of a Navigator update for MDN boxes. We might be getting that soon as well.


----------



## Erik Garci

Will Time Warner reinstate HBO On Demand in HD, like Comcast did recently?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16868132
> 
> 
> From the Time Warner Channel Change page:
> 
> _*August 1, 2009: YES may be added to the Sports and Games Tier on Channel 334.
> 
> 
> August 25, 2009: The following channels may be added:
> *_


*May* be added? I'm glad they're confident in their upcoming plans.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16850096
> 
> 
> Actually in Cary, when WUNC is at full strength (now does not count), most of us are able to pick up 4 off the back side of the 4228.. only 1 antenna needed. Also wasn't there some talk of them moving to the same antenna farm as everyone else? (trying not to start an unfounded rumor)



Is there a known timeframe for when WUNC is planning on broadcasting at full strength? It'd be nice to ditch my $11/month TW package (which is mainly used to get WUNC Kids!)


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/16872233
> 
> 
> Is there a known timeframe for when WUNC is planning on broadcasting at full strength? It'd be nice to ditch my $11/month TW package (which is mainly used to get WUNC Kids!)



If you're up north of Raleigh - you might want to see if you can receive WUNP 36 out of Roanoke Rapids. Doing this would probably mean a second antenna, but - it is a possibility. It's the one I get.


Oh - BTW - WUNC has put in for a channel 30 TRANSLATOR that is targeted at RALEIGH out in the antenna farm.


----------



## HDMe2

Anyone know when WRAL started broadcasting their news in 5.1 surround?


I don't always catch the news every day... but I noticed today that it was in 5.1 rather than their usual 2.0 for the newscast.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16850096
> 
> 
> Actually in Cary, when WUNC is at full strength (now does not count), most of us are able to pick up 4 off the back side of the 4228.. only 1 antenna needed. Also wasn't there some talk of them moving to the same antenna farm as everyone else? (trying not to start an unfounded rumor)



I'm at Davis and Morrisville Carpenter and I get great reception of WUNC on all of my tuners with a little flake with my TV tuner card on my HTPC (but still fine most of the time). This is off the backside of an attic-mounted 4228HD, so when they go full power it should be just fine (and the antenna was free) all around.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/16877135
> 
> 
> Anyone know when WRAL started broadcasting their news in 5.1 surround?
> 
> 
> I don't always catch the news every day... but I noticed today that it was in 5.1 rather than their usual 2.0 for the newscast.



Their news used to be in 5.1, then they turned it off a couple of years ago. Glad they turned the machine back on again. I watched last night at 5:30p and Mike Maze even mentioned my town Jacksonville.







I love my antenna!!!


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Got my 4228HD from WRAL today.










Next question, I have four cable feeds to rooms in the house. Distro happens in the garage. Id like to not have to run a new cable down from the attic. Can I hang the 4228 in the garage and still get a decent signal. Im planning on an amplifier with a 4 way splitter from Radio Shaft.


----------



## Scooper

The higher / outdoors you can put your antenna, the better it will work. That said - there is no reason to move your distribution if it works - just run the cable from the antenna to get to it.


----------



## posg

I received a notice from TWC regarding replacing my CableCARD with an HD Converter. The original date was July 28th but it appears to have been moved back to August 3rd. I ordered the converter on line several weeks ago, but have not heard a peep. Anybody else in my shoes??? (Size 10):



For customers currently renting CableCARDs for use in UDCPs, as a valued CableCARD customer ,Time Warner Cable wants to insure that important upcoming changes regarding our channel line-up do not affect your ability to access certain channels on your one-way CableCARD-equipped retail device.


As indicated in a recent letter you received from us, Time Warner Cable will provide one basic HD converter per UDCP in exchange for the CableCARD(s) used in that device. This basic HD converter will allow you to receive programming delivered using SDV, but not our other interactive features (such as the Electronic Programming Guide, Video On Demand, and other two-way services that, by design, UDCPs cannot access).


For at least one year, you will pay the same monthly price for each basic HD converter that you are currently paying to rent a CableCARD. (Additional charges may apply after the initial one-year period if you wish to continue to use the basic HD converter(s) at that time.) In order to take advantage of this unique opportunity, please place an order below to exchange your CableCARD(s) for a basic HD converter.


Please be advised that you will receive your equipment closer to the time of the channel line-up change on August 3. Once you receive your new equipment, you will be provided with instructions on how to return your CableCARD(s). Please note, you will continue to be billed at your regular monthly rate for your CableCARD(s) until they are returned via the envelope provided. Within the next few weeks expect to receive email from Time Warner Cable that provides information on the shipment of your HD converter(s).


Click here to order a Basic HD Converter online.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/16890301
> 
> 
> I received a notice from TWC regarding replacing my CableCARD with an HD Converter.



According to Google ( http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages/2/7418.html ), the "Basic HD Converter" is a "SA 3100 HD with no IPG or any of the other features" If it is cheaper than a regular box, that sounds like it would be good for people with homebrew DVRs using the HD PVR.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16893988
> 
> 
> According to Google ( http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages/2/7418.html ), the "Basic HD Converter" is a "SA 3100 HD with no IPG or any of the other features" If it is cheaper than a regular box, that sounds like it would be good for people with homebrew DVRs using the HD PVR.
> 
> 
> Drew



now why would you give up a Tivo for one of these?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16894109
> 
> 
> now why would you give up a Tivo for one of these?



I expect its aimed at TV's with cablecards. Nobody in their right mind would exchange a TiVo S3/THD for a 'dumb' cable box







. The S3/THD plus Cablecard and TA works better than the TW supposedly intelligent DVR.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16877317
> 
> 
> I'm at Davis and Morrisville Carpenter and I get great reception of WUNC on all of my tuners with a little flake with my TV tuner card on my HTPC (but still fine most of the time). This is off the backside of an attic-mounted 4228HD, so when they go full power it should be just fine (and the antenna was free) all around.



I live right near Davis and MC also and right now I can pick up WUNC on one of my tuners, the one that is closest to the antenna. Hopefully, when I re-do the splitting it will allow that to work everywhere.



Has anyone noticed some really weird surround issues on WTVD. OTA I am getting all the surround info collapsed into the left surround speaker and sometimes ever other sound info is ther eas well. Pretty much on every show, but some of the commercials during the British open were especially bad. Other channels are fine so it is not my setup.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/16894109
> 
> 
> now why would you give up a Tivo for one of these?



Should have clarified, it is a TV, not a TiVo, that I have the CableCard in.


----------



## nitdawg

So I first dropped down to the "broadcast" package just to get HDTV via QAM. That was a $10 service charge (when they told me it did not cost anything to change service). After the transition and I was in the clear with my antenna, I went and canceled cable TV service all together. Again, they came out to my house/curb to put in a filter, another $10 charge (this time I specifically addressed this point when I make the call, to no avail). Whatever, I'm done with them anyway (just RR for now). Just for fun, I plugged one of my panels into the cable line and pulled in 40+ digital channels (all the high stuff) but covered the same QAM channels I had with the "broadcast" package...CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, PBS, RDC, CW, ION, C14News, CSPAN2, NasaTV, shopping garbage. Anyways, I thought that was interesting...maybe the don't have filters that can separate these frequencies without jacking with the internet feed? Just tossin the info out there.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16904816
> 
> 
> So I first dropped down to the "broadcast" package just to get HDTV via QAM. That was a $10 service charge (when they told me it did not cost anything to change service). After the transition and I was in the clear with my antenna, I went and canceled cable TV service all together. Again, they came out to my house/curb to put in a filter, another $10 charge (this time I specifically addressed this point when I make the call, to no avail). Whatever, I'm done with them anyway (just RR for now). Just for fun, I plugged one of my panels into the cable line and pulled in 40+ digital channels (all the high stuff) but covered the same QAM channels I had with the "broadcast" package...CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX, PBS, RDC, CW, ION, C14News, CSPAN2, NasaTV, shopping garbage. Anyways, I thought that was interesting...maybe the don't have filters that can separate these frequencies without jacking with the internet feed? Just tossin the info out there.




I remember when I was in Orlando when we had TWC and then Brighthouse, it was pretty much a known deal that if you get roadrunner, you'll get the basic cable as well since they can't block it. I've never tested such a thing though.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16904853
> 
> 
> I remember when I was in Orlando when we had TWC and then Brighthouse, it was pretty much a known deal that if you get roadrunner, you'll get the basic cable as well since they can't block it. I've never tested such a thing though.



Here in NC they put a filter on the line to block all TV if you don't have any. It annoys the RR techs to no end as they keep getting called out for RR issues that turn out to be a filter gone bad.


----------



## drill

TWC blocks analog cable with a passive filter. however, the filter does not block in-the-clear QAM. i think cable modem and QAM video share the same channels/frequencies so it isn't possible to block the QAM video with a passive filter without also blocking RR. if you have RR (or earthlink cable modem), you should be able to receive all the channels TWC sends in-the-clear QAM.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/16871204
> 
> *May* be added? I'm glad they're confident in their upcoming plans.



Looks like Time Warner finally made up there mind. Got this email today. They were gonna add the HD version too but it looks like they are just going to add the SD version for now.

*Hey sports fans! Beginning August 1st, the YES Network (Yankee Entertainment and Sports) will be available to Time Warner Cable Sports and Games Tier customers in North and South Carolina. YES Network will be available on Channel 334. YES Network includes Emmy Award winning programming like Yankeeography, CenterStage, The Joe Girardi Show, Yankees Batting Practice Today, Yankees Magazine, Yankees Classics, Yankees on Deck and a host of Yankees-centric programming. The YES Network's Yankees and Nets game telecasts and their respective encore presentations will not be available in North and South Carolina due to league territorial restrictions*


----------



## RMartin631

This may have already been covered but there's a lot of pages here....


Does anybody know when WTVD will be fixing whatever is wrong with them? We were picking them up here in the Greenville area but now that they've dropped back down to 11 we can't. I had heard a rumor that they were applying to do something or the other to extend their range?


Any info on this?


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/16907312
> 
> 
> TWC blocks analog cable with a passive filter. however, the filter does not block in-the-clear QAM. i think cable modem and QAM video share the same channels/frequencies so it isn't possible to block the QAM video with a passive filter without also blocking RR. if you have RR (or earthlink cable modem), you should be able to receive all the channels TWC sends in-the-clear QAM.



Thanks! I just confirmed this last night. I disconnected my antenna and connected my tuner right to the cable outlet, and now I can get WTVD again. I even get a few local carolina stations, one of which was showing a replay of a Durham Bulls game last night.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMartin631* /forum/post/16912434
> 
> 
> This may have already been covered but there's a lot of pages here....
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when WTVD will be fixing whatever is wrong with them? We were picking them up here in the Greenville area but now that they've dropped back down to 11 we can't. I had heard a rumor that they were applying to do something or the other to extend their range?
> 
> 
> Any info on this?



The FCC is aware of the situation, but so far - nothing has come out about what (if anything) is being looked at. Best suggestion I have is to use a proper hi-VHF antenna - using one I have no problems getting WTVD, but then, I'm about 23 miles @ 020 from them as well.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMartin631* /forum/post/16912434
> 
> 
> This may have already been covered but there's a lot of pages here....
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when WTVD will be fixing whatever is wrong with them? We were picking them up here in the Greenville area but now that they've dropped back down to 11 we can't. I had heard a rumor that they were applying to do something or the other to extend their range?
> 
> 
> Any info on this?



Pretty sure they are working with the FCC on adding power, etc. Lots of folks complaining, does your antenna have VHF capabilities?


Frank


----------



## jspENC

I had heard WTVD wants to raise power. The problem is, if they do this, WNCT and WCTI will have to both agree to interference in their signals. Also there is a station in Charlotte area WTVI that has the same frequency 11 , and they will have to agree also. 11 was not a good choice if you ask me, but I'm not an engineer, or an expert. lol


----------



## etk29321

I'm only 15 miles from the transmitter for WTVD, and I only get 24% signal strength (yes, the antenna is VHF/UHF). It's really annoying seeing as I can get pretty good lock on WITN in washington, nc and WYMY in greensboro (reflection of something I suspect) on this same antenna. I just checked tvfool, and it actually listed WTVD as 1Edge instead of LOS too. Prior to the channel shift, I got every channel perfectly. About the only thing I can think to try now is to raise the height, but that means climbing on the roof.


----------



## RMartin631

I'm using a 4228 with a CM amp. It works very well on UHF but VHF is so-so.


----------



## moedog

R Martin, you live in Ayden, practically right under the WNCT/10 transmitter (and not far from WCTI/12) and wonder why you can't get WTVD/11? Obviously, WTVD needs to improve their signal, but as long as they stay on 11, I imagine you can say goodby to recieving WTVD in that area....


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/16911041
> 
> 
> Looks like Time Warner finally made up there mind. Got this email today. They were gonna add the HD version too but it looks like they are just going to add the SD version for now.
> 
> *Hey sports fans! Beginning August 1st, the YES Network (Yankee Entertainment and Sports) will be available to Time Warner Cable Sports and Games Tier customers in North and South Carolina. YES Network will be available on Channel 334. YES Network includes Emmy Award winning programming like Yankeeography, CenterStage, The Joe Girardi Show, Yankees Batting Practice Today, Yankees Magazine, Yankees Classics, Yankees on Deck and a host of Yankees-centric programming. The YES Network's Yankees and Nets game telecasts and their respective encore presentations will not be available in North and South Carolina due to league territorial restrictions*



Hey Sports Fans? I'm a sports fan and I wouldn't watch two seconds of that crap. But then again I'm from Boston







GIMME NESN TWC!!


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/16915580
> 
> 
> Hey Sports Fans? I'm a sports fan and I wouldn't watch two seconds of that crap. But then again I'm from Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIMME NESN TWC!!



Originally on the Charlotte Channel change page they had up that they were going to add both YES and NESN and both in HD. Then it changed to just YES in SD. Guess there are some Yankee fans making the channel addition decisions. Alot of people are made about the fact we can get YES but still haven't seen MASN.


----------



## RMartin631




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moedog* /forum/post/16914541
> 
> 
> R Martin, you live in Ayden, practically right under the WNCT/10 transmitter (and not far from WCTI/12) and wonder why you can't get WTVD/11? Obviously, WTVD needs to improve their signal, but as long as they stay on 11, I imagine you can say goodby to recieving WTVD in that area....



I have WNCT at 8 miles and WCTI at over 25. They're coming in almost directly from the side of my 4228. I can get WTVD at night. They almost come in in the daytime but not quite. Signal strength is around 30.


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16847965
> 
> 
> The tech quickly determined that it's not a signal strength problem and a scan after removing the filters was no help either. When I mentioned that the 3576 was getting all the channels OK (50-1 came back sometime while we were out of town this week), he started making phone calls. Net-net, there is a known (to TWC) problem with Panny's getting the HD signals. One of the other managers in his office is experiencing it himself and they are working to resolve it. He mentioned in passing that they have had a number of calls for the same thing.
> 
> 
> He left me with a phone number to contact his manager by Wednesday if the HD channels don't come back. This is far from perfect but it sure beats being told that there's a problem with "one of the cables in the wall".



Sorry for the delay in posting this update. I've been wrestling with a health issue.


I won't bore you with a blow-by-blow account. In summary, TWC continues to own up to an issue with their current QAM signal and some Panny HDTV's but I have not seen any real progress on a solution. In my last exchange with them yesterday, I was asked for the model of my TV which I provided.


I would appreciate it if anyone having this problem would provide their Panny TV model numbers.


Will


----------



## kckranz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/16921649
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting this update. I've been wrestling with a health issue.
> 
> 
> I won't bore you with a blow-by-blow account. In summary, TWC continues to own up to an issue with their current QAM signal and some Panny HDTV's but I have not seen any real progress on a solution. In my last exchange with them yesterday, I was asked for the model of my TV which I provided.
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if anyone having this problem would provide their Panny TV model numbers.
> 
> 
> Will



I'm having the same issue, plus no 5.1 = no TV GOS










TH42PX600U


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *etk29321* /forum/post/16914182
> 
> 
> I'm only 15 miles from the transmitter for WTVD, and I only get 24% signal strength (yes, the antenna is VHF/UHF). It's really annoying seeing as I can get pretty good lock on WITN in washington, nc and WYMY in greensboro (reflection of something I suspect) on this same antenna. I just checked tvfool, and it actually listed WTVD as 1Edge instead of LOS too. Prior to the channel shift, I got every channel perfectly. About the only thing I can think to try now is to raise the height, but that means climbing on the roof.



I'm still getting used to how these signals work. I live 39 miles from the WTVD transmitter and the signal comes in 70-80%. But I live 26 miles from PBS transmitter and I still can't pick it up....even though it used to come in 80-90% before the transition.


----------



## Trip in VA

Last I heard, WUNC-25 hopes to be on their top-mounted antenna by the end of the week. That comes from someone I consider to be VERY reliable. Of course, if something goes wrong, that could be delayed.


The power level will still be reduced, but they'll gain almost 500 feet. There's still another month worth of work before they can up the power to 1000 kW from the 45 kW or whatever they're running now.


- Trip


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/16912825
> 
> 
> Best suggestion I have is to use a proper hi-VHF antenna - using one I have no problems getting WTVD, but then, I'm about 23 miles @ 020 from them as well.



This is what I had to do also. Modifying my coat-hanger antenna to include longer V lengths helped more with VHF signals.


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16936546
> 
> 
> Last I heard, WUNC-25 hopes to be on their top-mounted antenna by the end of the week. That comes from someone I consider to be VERY reliable. Of course, if something goes wrong, that could be delayed.
> 
> 
> The power level will still be reduced, but they'll gain almost 500 feet. There's still another month worth of work before they can up the power to 1000 kW from the 45 kW or whatever they're running now.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I just started picking up UNC today and I couldn't receive it at all since the switch over. Not sure if it will go in and out while they're finalizing things or if this is permanent. I was getting about 80 percent, just like before the switch. I'm using a Channel Master converter box and an amplified in door antenna in my attic in North East Raleigh.


----------



## Trip in VA

Well, keep us updated. I'll pass along reception reports if he's not reading here already.


- Trip


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Does anybody else have a SA 8300HD box and notice that the black levels seem gray, almost like it is outputting RGB instead of YCbCr???


It seems the box is capable of outputting black... when I change channels the screen goes all black except for the info-box at the bottom, but then a split second later the background is dark gray instead of black.


I have a Kuro Elite so its very noticeable. Is this just the broadcast signals themselves that are not true black? I tried every channel I could think of and its the same across the board.


It looks exactly like what I see if I play a regular DVD with my Oppo-83 and set colorspace to RGB instead of YCbCr. But for the SA8300hd I cannot find any colorspace options. In fact alot of options seem missing for the last year of so since TWC switched to the 'new' box firmware...


----------



## Ictusbrucks

I just reconnected the SA8300hd with component cables instead of HDMI, and the blacks are jet black. So its definitely something to do with the SA8300HD and the Kuro 141FD. Receiver is a Pioneer SC-05 that does no video processing over HDMI.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16937615
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have a SA 8300HD box and notice that the black levels seem gray, almost like it is outputting RGB instead of YCbCr???
> 
> 
> It seems the box is capable of outputting black... when I change channels the screen goes all black except for the info-box at the bottom, but then a split second later the background is dark gray instead of black.
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro Elite so its very noticeable. Is this just the broadcast signals themselves that are not true black? I tried every channel I could think of and its the same across the board.
> 
> 
> It looks exactly like what I see if I play a regular DVD with my Oppo-83 and set colorspace to RGB instead of YCbCr. But for the SA8300hd I cannot find any colorspace options. In fact alot of options seem missing for the last year of so since TWC switched to the 'new' box firmware...



The 8300HD DOES output RGB. I have mine connected via HDMI to a DVDO Edge Video Processor whose display confirms that it is in fact receiving RGB (with Video levels) from the 8300HD.


----------



## Ictusbrucks

I suspected it's outputting RGB... I was hoping it would output YCbCr... guess not. I called TWC and they said there's no way to modify the colorspace.



I went into the input options for my Pioneer 141FD and found I could change between RGB (0-255) and RGB (16-235). I had it on 'Auto' because all of my inputs like bluray and gameconsoles all go through my receiver as one HDMI cable so setting 16-235 would be clamping all my other devices, and wouldn't let them choose YCbCr.


But setting the TV itself to 16-235 does fix the black issue of the SA8300HD.


Only way I can think to fix this is to get a 1x2 HDMI splitter and use another input when watching TV so I can set the 2nd input to use RGB 16-235.... my harmony remote can automatically switch inputs when switching activities.



But I was hoping to get YCbCr over HDMI which would also probably fix it without needing an HDMI splitter.


Not sure why the 'Auto' mode isn't correctly using 16-235 from the DVR... that would be nice.


----------



## HDMe2

Hmmm... I can't really get it reliably, but I saw a blip of signal on WUNC today... so maybe good things are coming soon. I'll have to start paying attention again.


----------



## sjay

I have been seeing the "..channel not available message try again.." a lot lately - today it is USA-HD,Bravo-HD and SyFy-HD. Yesterday it was Hist=HD and Bio-HD. They all seem to come back after awhile(5 minutes to over 2 hours). This seems to be getting worse over the last few weeks. Is anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ictusbrucks* /forum/post/16938107
> 
> 
> Not sure why the 'Auto' mode isn't correctly using 16-235 from the DVR... that would be nice.



I suspect that the 8300HD is sending the wrong flag. That is, the 8300HD is sending the video data as Limited RGB (16-235) but sending the flag for Full RGB (0-255). When the TV is in Auto mode, it relies on the flag to determine what type of signal it is, even if the flag is wrong. By setting the TV itself to Limited RGB, you are forcing the TV to ignore the flag and to treat the video as Limited RGB.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16940608
> 
> 
> I suspect that the 8300HD is sending the wrong flag. That is, the 8300HD is sending the video data as Limited RGB (16-235) but sending the flag for Full RGB (0-255). When the TV is in Auto mode, it relies on the flag to determine what type of signal it is, even if the flag is wrong. By setting the TV itself to Limited RGB, you are forcing the TV to ignore the flag and to treat the video as Limited RGB.



The Edge VP is detecting my 8300 as RGB with Video levels (not PC).. which results in correct black levels even when processed by the Edge whose output is set to Ycc. That seems to indicate that the flagging is correct.


----------



## Ictusbrucks

Thanks for the information


So somehow my TV is not getting the correct flag... maybe the receiver is somehow messing with it? Tonight I will try a direct hookup bypassing the receiver. I will be surprised if the Pioneer SC-05 is changing the signal since it doesn't even let you modify the HDMI video options.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/16940383
> 
> 
> I have been seeing the "..channel not available message try again.." a lot lately - today it is USA-HD,Bravo-HD and SyFy-HD. Yesterday it was Hist=HD and Bio-HD. They all seem to come back after awhile(5 minutes to over 2 hours). This seems to be getting worse over the last few weeks. Is anybody else seeing this?



TW brought us a new box (Samsung) to replace our second bad SA box. We had a number of channels "not available" until we rebooted the box. That brought them all back .

I was hoping for better performance from the Samsung box but in recorded playback mode it performs worse than the SA box.


Frank


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Well, despite having my new CM4228HD, I still cant pull in UNC-TV.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/16940383
> 
> 
> I have been seeing the "..channel not available message try again.." a lot lately - today it is USA-HD,Bravo-HD and SyFy-HD. Yesterday it was Hist=HD and Bio-HD. They all seem to come back after awhile(5 minutes to over 2 hours). This seems to be getting worse over the last few weeks. Is anybody else seeing this?



A few weeks back I was getting it a lot and I contacted support and was told to cold boot my box. I didn't really feel like doing that so I ignored that bit of advice but the problem went away the next day. A coincidence, I'm sure.


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone else getting picture break ups on their SA8300HD? I've rebooted but it's still happening (as of Wed AM, 8/5). I don't see it on other HD stations, although I do see a lot of SDV ("xxx not available, try again") issues on channels like ESPNews HD, History HD, and Biography HD. I'd call TWC but I know the CSRs are pretty useless. Just wanted to see if it's only me.


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16943641
> 
> 
> Well, despite having my new CM4228HD, I still cant pull in UNC-TV.



I'm still picking it up in North East Raleigh since Monday I think. Not sure what changed, but I'm not complaining. Not much on networks at certain times, I like having a UNC alternative.


----------



## Trip in VA

Last night, I was getting some amazing tropo. Once of the things I managed to lock in was WNCR-LD 41 from Tarboro. It has three SD streams, all labeled WNCR-TV, all airing the same programming which I could not identify before the signal vanished on me. (Didn't manage to get a data capture for my website in time, either.)


Amusingly, the 41-3 stream on it had the whole bottom half of the picture garbled for some reason, while 41-1 and 41-2 were fine.


- Trip


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/16944234
> 
> 
> A few weeks back I was getting it a lot and I contacted support and was told to cold boot my box. I didn't really feel like doing that so I ignored that bit of advice but the problem went away the next day. A coincidence, I'm sure.



That's their answer to everything because the CSR technical knowledge is non-existent when it comes to SDV.


Problems like this that randomly appear are nearly always TWC issues with SDV implementation or very occasionally a problem with your outside drop. The box is rarely a factor.


----------



## ncsugrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/16946245
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting picture break ups on their SA8300HD? I've rebooted but it's still happening (as of Wed AM, 8/5). I don't see it on other HD stations, although I do see a lot of SDV ("xxx not available, try again") issues on channels like ESPNews HD, History HD, and Biography HD. I'd call TWC but I know the CSRs are pretty useless. Just wanted to see if it's only me.



I've noticed ESPN-HD (TWC Ch. 290) breaking up over the past few days also. No problems with any other HD channels.


I recorded the Pocono race Monday afternoon only to get home and find it virtually unwatchable. Funny thing was, Sunday afternoon when the race was originally scheduled the signal was perfectly fine.


I know one thing... TWC better get this figured out before football season starts. Dish and DirecTV have some pretty good deals right now!


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/16946245
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting picture break ups on their SA8300HD? I've rebooted but it's still happening (as of Wed AM, 8/5). I don't see it on other HD stations, although I do see a lot of SDV ("xxx not available, try again") issues on channels like ESPNews HD, History HD, and Biography HD. I'd call TWC but I know the CSRs are pretty useless. Just wanted to see if it's only me.



Had that problem awhile ago. Signal strength. Check all your connections, check the Diag screen(s) and then call for a visit (if necessary).


I know, everything was fine....Same here. They boosted the signal and added a better (newer?) splitter.


----------



## deepblueNC

Just a quick question. I'll appreciate your help.


Is there anyone in Raleigh/Durham area getting DD 5.1 audio from Time Warner Cable without a cable box?


I've basic cable and I'm watching clear QAM channels. Many TV shows state that they are in DD 5.1, but my receiver shows only 2.0 channels. I also tried OTA as an alternative, but still I could not get DD 5.1 when watching CSI. With OTA, the signal level was 77%, I don't know whether that would make a difference, that is, whether you need to be above a certain level to get DD.


Before asking Sony to repair my TV (Sony V5100), I wanna make sure that the problem is the TV not Time Warner cable.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncsugrad* /forum/post/16947672
> 
> 
> I've noticed ESPN-HD (TWC Ch. 290) breaking up over the past few days also. No problems with any other HD channels.
> 
> 
> I recorded the Pocono race Monday afternoon only to get home and find it virtually unwatchable. Funny thing was, Sunday afternoon when the race was originally scheduled the signal was perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> I know one thing... TWC better get this figured out before football season starts. Dish and DirecTV have some pretty good deals right now!



Yeah, I've noticed that ESPN-HD has been breaking up. And, virtually everything that I DVR breaks up and skips, etc. Might be my box after all.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepblueNC* /forum/post/16951795
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in Raleigh/Durham area getting DD 5.1 audio from Time Warner Cable without a cable box?
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I'm able to receive 5.1 audio over TWC clear QAM without a cable box.


Looking at some HD shows my BeyondTV DVR has recorded, during some commercials the audio stream shows only Stereo being available while during the HD program a 5.1 audio stream is available.


How do you have your receiver hooked up? Is it from the digital audio output from your TV? If so, your TV's digital audio output might downmix all inputs it receives to a stereo output. My TVs do that, unfortunately.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/16952804
> 
> 
> I believe I'm able to receive 5.1 audio over TWC clear QAM without a cable box.
> 
> 
> Looking at some HD shows my BeyondTV DVR has recorded, during some commercials the audio stream shows only Stereo being available while during the HD program a 5.1 audio stream is available.
> 
> 
> How do you have your receiver hooked up? Is it from the digital audio output from your TV? If so, your TV's digital audio output might downmix all inputs it receives to a stereo output. My TVs do that, unfortunately.



I can get 5.1 over QAM either direct through my TV or through my HTPC. I agree, the culprit can be your TV. Only the digital audio output on the TV will throw 5.1 to the receiver via a TV source. If the source is something external (i.e. not using the tuner in the panel) then it only sends 2 channels.


----------



## deepblueNC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/16952804
> 
> 
> I believe I'm able to receive 5.1 audio over TWC clear QAM without a cable box.
> 
> 
> How do you have your receiver hooked up? Is it from the digital audio output from your TV? If so, your TV's digital audio output might downmix all inputs it receives to a stereo output. My TVs do that, unfortunately.



Thanks, this was very helpful. Now, I know the problem is the TV for sure. The digital audio out of the TV is connected to the receiver.


I talked to Sony Tech Support yesterday, they told me that if the source is my TV's tuner, I should be able to get DD 5.1 audio, so, I guess my TV's tuner may be defective.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepblueNC* /forum/post/16953440
> 
> 
> Thanks, this was very helpful. Now, I know the problem is the TV for sure. The digital audio out of the TV is connected to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I talked to Sony Tech Support yesterday, they told me that if the source is my TV's tuner, I should be able to get DD 5.1 audio, so, I guess my TV's tuner may be defective.



Many TVs will not output 5.1 audio b/c of DRM. You may want to find a thread for your specific TV model here at AVS and double check how it handles audio from the QAM tuner.


----------



## Oldemanphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepblueNC* /forum/post/16951795
> 
> 
> Just a quick question. I'll appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in Raleigh/Durham area getting DD 5.1 audio from Time Warner Cable without a cable box?
> 
> 
> I've basic cable and I'm watching clear QAM channels. Many TV shows state that they are in DD 5.1, but my receiver shows only 2.0 channels. I also tried OTA as an alternative, but still I could not get DD 5.1 when watching CSI. With OTA, the signal level was 77%, I don't know whether that would make a difference, that is, whether you need to be above a certain level to get DD.
> 
> 
> Before asking Sony to repair my TV (Sony V5100), I wanna make sure that the problem is the TV not Time Warner cable.



My Vizio TVs get dd5.1 from TWC QAM (no box) when it is being broadcast. Of course, I have to use a optical cable connection from my TV to a Sony receiver in order to hear it. It won't work with any other type of connection such as L-R audio cables on my set.


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/16943641
> 
> 
> Well, despite having my new CM4228HD, I still cant pull in UNC-TV.



I did a re-scan yesterday. Finally got UNC-TV for a little while. But only at 10% signal and frequent drop outs. This morning it didn't come in at all and a rescan removes the channels.


I'll see how it goes next week.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16953493
> 
> 
> Many TVs will not output 5.1 audio b/c of DRM. You may want to find a thread for your specific TV model here at AVS and double check how it handles audio from the QAM tuner.



One other thing to try is to go the TV's setup menus (if the original poster hadn't already tried that). There might be a configuration screen for the audio output that lets you choose the type of output from the digital audio out. DVD players and cable boxes commonly have these and so might some TVs I guess (especially if the Sony tech support claims the TV can output 5.1 from its internal tuners, though maybe they meant from the ATSC tuner, which may have different capabilities in this regard than the QAM tuner).


----------



## drewwho

Hi,


I just got a new toy (Zotac ION A-U) and I'm re-evaluating my PVR solutions. Last night, I recorded a test clip 2 times on 2 different tuners. The recording was last night's Mentalist. I've been playing it back on 3 different front devices (ION Windows 7RC with Windows Media Center, ION Ubuntu 9.04 with MythTV VDPAU, and SageTV HD100 extender) and looking for defects in playback.


On all 3, I see at least 2 small skips in the first 30 seconds or so of the show. The first skip is when the crow flies off the parking meter, and the second skip is a few seconds later, when the camera pans to the "Missing" poster. In the last skip, it is almost like a frame is out of order as the poster moves quickly back to the left, and then back to the previous position.


If anybody has that on their DVR, can you confirm these glitches? It seems strange that 2 different tuners on 2 different computers would have glitches in the recording at the same point. Also, the recording and playback logs from MythTV did not mention any problems with the recording, and they're usually very verbose about damaged recordings.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16961001
> 
> 
> 
> On all 3, I see at least 2 small skips in the first 30 seconds or so of the show. The first skip is when the crow flies off the parking meter, and the second skip is a few seconds later, when the camera pans to the "Missing" poster. In the last skip, it is almost like a frame is out of order as the poster moves quickly back to the left, and then back to the previous position.
> 
> 
> If anybody has that on their DVR, can you confirm these glitches? It seems strange that 2 different tuners on 2 different computers would have glitches in the recording at the same point. Also, the recording and playback logs from MythTV did not mention any problems with the recording, and they're usually very verbose about damaged recordings.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



So I will check tonight, but it sure sounds like it was the broadcast coming in to your HTPC if the playback glitches were independent of either tuner or front-end.


7MC is pretty slick.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/16961124
> 
> 
> So I will check tonight, but it sure sounds like it was the broadcast coming in to your HTPC if the playback glitches were independent of either tuner or front-end.
> 
> 
> 7MC is pretty slick.



Thanks for checking. Yes, 7MC is really slick.. The HD100 with Sage is slick as sandpaper, but it seems to have the best playback. But it is otherwise so clunky I was really hoping that the Ion could match it.


Drew


----------



## tommy122

Does anyone else besides me find the 720p commercials inserted by TWC on 1080i channels to be annoying?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16970505
> 
> 
> Does anyone else besides me find the 720p commercials inserted by TWC on 1080i channels to be annoying?



Yes....


----------



## jrelmore

NCN 17.1, normally the strongest signal is the worst tonight during America's got Talent. Seems all local broadcasters have their bad days. Have communicated with a couple stating they have times when they are not transmitting at full power. Why not? shouldn't there be an On switch, then put a lock on it so no one accidentally turns it Off?


This OTA DTV is not all it was promised to be.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/16984618
> 
> 
> NCN 17.1, normally the strongest signal is the worst tonight during America's got Talent. Seems all local broadcasters have their bad days. Have communicated with a couple stating they have times when they are not transmitting at full power. Why not? shouldn't there be an On switch, then put a lock on it so no one accidentally turns it Off?
> 
> 
> This OTA DTV is not all it was promised to be.



Interesting that 17.1 is your strongest signal... It is my weakest here in apex (compared to 5,50,22,28 and even 11). Im using a 4228HD in the attic.


----------



## Trip in VA

The tropospheric ducting is intense this evening. I'm decoding WNCT without turning the antenna, WNCR-LD made my signal light flash (and got me a clean decode when aimed that way), and my signal is way down on several local signals.


Your issues with WNCN might be related to ducting bringing in either WFXR or WLTX.


- Trip


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/16970505
> 
> 
> Does anyone else besides me find the 720p commercials inserted by TWC on 1080i channels to be annoying?



I'm more interested in the fact that local commercials seem to be 15 seconds off as what appear to be TWC-inserted ads into national streams (including an ad for how great TWC advertising is) keep cutting in to the middle of commericals that appear to be national ads.


My favorite has been the ad for TWC advertising that cuts off another ad to say how great they are


----------



## drewwho

Does anybody know what happened to WRAL's mobile DTV signal? They seem to be broadcasting about 3.5Mb/s of null pids rather than mobile DTV these days..


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/16988786
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what happened to WRAL's mobile DTV signal? They seem to be broadcasting about 3.5Mb/s of null pids rather than mobile DTV these days..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



It comes and goes. Sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't. I caught it as recently as last week with the M/H on the air.


- Trip


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/16936546
> 
> 
> Last I heard, WUNC-25 hopes to be on their top-mounted antenna by the end of the week. That comes from someone I consider to be VERY reliable. Of course, if something goes wrong, that could be delayed.
> 
> 
> The power level will still be reduced, but they'll gain almost 500 feet. There's still another month worth of work before they can up the power to 1000 kW from the 45 kW or whatever they're running now.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Trip, any news on progress regarding this?


Thanks!


----------



## Trip in VA

I've sent off another e-mail, I'll let you know when I hear a response.


- Trip


----------



## bakerm5

I lost the WUNC signal around noon for about 10 minutes today, and then the signal came in strong (was breaking up prior). My daughter wasn't too happy, no Curious George during lunch. But not a problem with it since it came back. Was this perhaps the movement/swapping of the antenna?


----------



## Trip in VA

Definitely possible. My contact at UNC has yet to answer me, so maybe he's been busy with it all day...


- Trip


----------



## kestep

I don't know what changed, but I can get UNC digital for the first time on my Sony in the bedroom (extra splitter inline). The LG in the living room could get it all along.


Apparently there is now enough signal to overcome the extra splitter


----------



## ldmccall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/16953493
> 
> 
> Many TVs will not output 5.1 audio b/c of DRM. You may want to find a thread for your specific TV model here at AVS and double check how it handles audio from the QAM tuner.



Thanks for making this point. I have an HTPC and when I try to pass on audio from my Sony TV to the receiver it only passes stereo. Of course Sony's manual doesn't detail anything.


----------



## LazyTom

For the past two weeks I have not been getting audio on a single channel on TWC cable - the SYFY HD channel. All other of my HD channels are fine - no problems at all.


When I called it took some time for TWC to acknowledge that there was a problem at the head-end which they say they have fixed - but not for me - I still have the problem. TWC now says they will send out a tech rep, but... how can it be my home equipment if it is a single channel?


Anyone have a clue how a single channel can lose audio?


LT


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazyTom* /forum/post/17007984
> 
> 
> For the past two weeks I have not been getting audio on a single channel on TWC cable - the SYFY HD channel. All other of my HD channels are fine - no problems at all.
> 
> 
> When I called it took some time for TWC to acknowledge that there was a problem at the head-end which they say they have fixed - but not for me - I still have the problem. TWC now says they will send out a tech rep, but... how can it be my home equipment if it is a single channel?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue how a single channel can lose audio?
> 
> 
> LT



Hmm... its fine here in apex. Do you have to problem on more than one set?


----------



## dundakitty

I've lost audio on a channel before. A rescan of the channels brought it back. I don't have a set-top-box, TWC feeds directly to my TV. I do get ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, and PBS in HD.


----------



## kckranz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazyTom* /forum/post/17007984
> 
> 
> For the past two weeks I have not been getting audio on a single channel on TWC cable - the SYFY HD channel. All other of my HD channels are fine - no problems at all.
> 
> 
> When I called it took some time for TWC to acknowledge that there was a problem at the head-end which they say they have fixed - but not for me - I still have the problem. TWC now says they will send out a tech rep, but... how can it be my home equipment if it is a single channel?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue how a single channel can lose audio?
> 
> 
> LT



Toggle through your SAP/Audio options (button on remote) while tuned to that channel and see if the audio stream returns.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerm5* /forum/post/16994589
> 
> 
> I lost the WUNC signal around noon for about 10 minutes today, and then the signal came in strong (was breaking up prior). My daughter wasn't too happy, no Curious George during lunch. But not a problem with it since it came back. Was this perhaps the movement/swapping of the antenna?



I just got word back that yes, they're now on the top-mounted antenna, but still at reduced power. If all goes as planned, they hope to power up to 1000 kW by the end of the month.


- Trip


----------



## LazyTom

Thanks all for your suggestions and confirmations.


I called my neighbor and they also do not have audio on 267 (SyFy HD), although they do have the picture.


Tech rep said "oh, we'll get back to you". Not holding my breath here.


LT.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17013204
> 
> 
> I just got word back that yes, they're now on the top-mounted antenna, but still at reduced power. If all goes as planned, they hope to power up to 1000 kW by the end of the month.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Good to know.


I noticed that I am able to scan it now... not really watchable, lots of breaking up... but still progress. Leaves me with hope that when they boost their power I'll be ok again without having to do anything to my config.


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17017180
> 
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> 
> I noticed that I am able to scan it now... not really watchable, lots of breaking up... but still progress. Leaves me with hope that when they boost their power I'll be ok again without having to do anything to my config.



I have been receiving it for a while now, occasionally it will drop for about 1 or 2 minutes at the time, but it's been a pretty good signal, 80 - 100 percent.


----------



## Trip in VA

WUNC is currently at about 45 kW, so going up to 1000 kW is about 12 dB or so. 12 dB is a lot of signal--there are some people who currently get no reception on WUNC other than a tiny blip on the meter that will start receiving it reliably when the power increases.


- Trip


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazyTom* /forum/post/17007984
> 
> 
> For the past two weeks I have not been getting audio on a single channel on TWC cable - the SYFY HD channel. All other of my HD channels are fine - no problems at all.
> 
> 
> When I called it took some time for TWC to acknowledge that there was a problem at the head-end which they say they have fixed - but not for me - I still have the problem. TWC now says they will send out a tech rep, but... how can it be my home equipment if it is a single channel?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a clue how a single channel can lose audio?
> 
> 
> LT



I lose audio quite a bit. I've noticed it mainly on my Tivo Series 3 with cablecards. Usually when i first turn on the TV for viewing the channel will have no audio. Flipping the channel has always fixed it.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17019080
> 
> 
> WUNC is currently at about 45 kW, so going up to 1000 kW is about 12 dB or so. 12 dB is a lot of signal--there are some people who currently get no reception on WUNC other than a tiny blip on the meter that will start receiving it reliably when the power increases.
> 
> 
> - Trip




Can you remind us what power / elevation they were at before the transition?


I guess I'm just lucky, but I've found that even with the lower elevation and lower power, I could actually receive them *better* post transition than I ever could pre-transition. This is using a CM4228 and an LG 5th gen tuner based PCI card. I guess it must have something to do with them using UHF twenty-something rather than UHF 59, and them being across the RDU flight path from me.


I'm really hoping that after they go full power, I can start getting them off the back of my tower-aimed 4228, and fold my UNC dedicated tuner back into the pool.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

It was something like 1400' 893.2 kW on channel 59. They had been at 1007' 45 kW on channel 25 but now should be at 1522' 45 kW, and will go up to 1522' 1000 kW.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17019429
> 
> 
> It was something like 1400' 893.2 kW on channel 59. They had been at 1007' 45 kW on channel 25 but now should be at 1522' 45 kW, and will go up to 1522' 1000 kW.
> 
> 
> - Trip



So when all is said and done, they'll be on higher power and higher elevation than pre-transition.


That should bode well for me then as I was getting WUNC quite nicely pre-transition with my current setup.


----------



## RSMoonwalks

What has happened.....


No messages in the past 5-6 days.......


has this forum been MOVED ???????



I don't normally send post here but I do enjoy reading it...


Thanks,


----------



## jspENC

I picked up WUVC and WTNC-LP last night down in Onslow county. lol Even WTVD! although weaker than the LP.


----------



## HDMe2

I've been getting channel 4 for a few days now... so something definitely improved right around the end of last week.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSMoonwalks* /forum/post/17052305
> 
> 
> What has happened.....
> 
> 
> No messages in the past 5-6 days.......
> 
> 
> has this forum been MOVED ???????
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally send post here but I do enjoy reading it...
> 
> 
> Thanks,



It's become a hangout for cheapskates who spend thousands on a TV then hook it up to a coat hanger so they can watch all that GREAT







network TV for free.


----------



## posg

Who's switched to U-verse ??? It's available where I live now, but I've never seen their HD. Does it really suck as bad as what I read ???


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/17088884
> 
> 
> Who's switched to U-verse ??? It's available where I live now, but I've never seen their HD. Does it really suck as bad as what I read ???



we got a flyer in the mail saying it was available. It certainly didn't look any cheaper than time warner so i don't think we'll be switching.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/17088877
> 
> 
> It's become a hangout for cheapskates who spend thousands on a TV then hook it up to a coat hanger so they can watch all that GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> network TV for free.



I'm all up for discussing all the great cable programming out there, where to start?


----------



## roybishop

Please post your city and subdivision where it's being offered. My address shows not available and I'm curious what they're deploying it. Thanks!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17101016
> 
> 
> Please post your city and subdivision where it's being offered. My address shows not available and I'm curious what they're deploying it. Thanks!



According to AT&T my street in Morrisville doesn't even exist, so still waiting.


----------



## dslate69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/17088884
> 
> 
> Who's switched to U-verse ??? It's available where I live now, but I've never seen their HD. Does it really suck as bad as what I read ???



Hello old friend.

I'd be interested to hear your findings on the U-verse shortcomings as I hold your knowledge on this particular subject in somewhat high regard.









I am happy with D* but love to fill my head with facts that I can spout off at the water cooler. The knock I have heard is the number of simultaneous HD streams are limited, although I don't know to what extent that would effect someone recording and sending multiple streams around the house.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/17108892
> 
> 
> Hello old friend.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your findings on the U-verse shortcomings as I hold your knowledge on this particular subject in somewhat high regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with D* but love to fill my head with facts that I can spout off at the water cooler. The knock I have heard is the number of simultaneous HD streams are limited, although I don't know to what extent that would effect someone recording and sending multiple streams around the house.



I'll give you the scoop of what I know when I get caught up. I'm in NYC this week installing two hotel HD head ends at a couple of upscale boutique hotels. I had the thrill of a lifetime riding up one of those cage elevators attached to the outside of a 52 story project at 30th and Ave of the Americas. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dslate69* /forum/post/17108892
> 
> 
> Hello old friend.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your findings on the U-verse shortcomings as I hold your knowledge on this particular subject in somewhat high regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with D* but love to fill my head with facts that I can spout off at the water cooler. The knock I have heard is the number of simultaneous HD streams are limited, although I don't know to what extent that would effect someone recording and sending multiple streams around the house.



Well - according to this thread - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1138881 - You may not want U-Verse after all..


----------



## thess

It's Sunday a.m. and I doubt anyone will reply all that soon, but...


I picked up a HDDVR from the Southpoint mall TWC kiosk on Friday to use with a new bdrm tv. They gave me a battered SA8350 that looks like it's been through a house fire and is missing a 'foot'. I didn't really notice the extent of the damage till I got home, but I also really didn't care. I propped up the missing foot, hooked everything up, set up some shows to record and whatever, and then discovered over the course of the weekend that the box regularly locks up, requiring a hard boot, and resets all settings to default each time, including any recording setups. So, it's basically useless.


I looked up the hours for the Southpoint kiosk and they're open today at noon, but it also says "Box swap upgrade ONLY". Does this somehow mean they're going to refuse to swap out this broken box for a working one?


I know from experience that a) at least one of the employees there has a phenomenally bad attitude and b) they don't actually answer the associated phone number so I can't call and ask this in advance. If anyone has an idea of what 'box swap upgrade only' is likely going to mean to me, let me know.


Perhaps it means "drop off the SA and go buy a HDTiVo instead."


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17130034
> 
> 
> It's Sunday a.m. and I doubt anyone will reply all that soon, but...
> 
> 
> I picked up a HDDVR from the Southpoint mall TWC kiosk on Friday to use with a new bdrm tv. They gave me a battered SA8350 that looks like it's been through a house fire and is missing a 'foot'. I didn't really notice the extent of the damage till I got home, but I also really didn't care. I propped up the missing foot, hooked everything up, set up some shows to record and whatever, and then discovered over the course of the weekend that the box regularly locks up, requiring a hard boot, and resets all settings to default each time, including any recording setups. So, it's basically useless.
> 
> 
> I looked up the hours for the Southpoint kiosk and they're open today at noon, but it also says "Box swap upgrade ONLY". Does this somehow mean they're going to refuse to swap out this broken box for a working one?
> 
> 
> I know from experience that a) at least one of the employees there has a phenomenally bad attitude and b) they don't actually answer the associated phone number so I can't call and ask this in advance. If anyone has an idea of what 'box swap upgrade only' is likely going to mean to me, let me know.
> 
> 
> Perhaps it means "drop off the SA and go buy a HDTiVo instead."




Unfortunately when you are the local cable co monopoly there is no incentive to care about much of anything. When they loose more customers they just keep raising the rates. Try the TWC place in Cary to swap our your box, they usually have quite a stash on hand. Sometimes it like going to the DMV with the most miserable people, but other times its been a breeze.


HDTivo brings on the cablecard and maybe some more headache, but I can't speak on that (although I'm sure you can get some feedback here an on other forums if you go that route).


-NitDawg


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17130034
> 
> 
> It's Sunday a.m. and I doubt anyone will reply all that soon, but...
> 
> 
> I picked up a HDDVR from the Southpoint mall TWC kiosk on Friday to use with a new bdrm tv. They gave me a battered SA8350 that looks like it's been through a house fire and is missing a 'foot'. I didn't really notice the extent of the damage till I got home, but I also really didn't care. I propped up the missing foot, hooked everything up, set up some shows to record and whatever, and then discovered over the course of the weekend that the box regularly locks up, requiring a hard boot, and resets all settings to default each time, including any recording setups. So, it's basically useless.
> 
> 
> I looked up the hours for the Southpoint kiosk and they're open today at noon, but it also says "Box swap upgrade ONLY". Does this somehow mean they're going to refuse to swap out this broken box for a working one?
> 
> 
> I know from experience that a) at least one of the employees there has a phenomenally bad attitude and b) they don't actually answer the associated phone number so I can't call and ask this in advance. If anyone has an idea of what 'box swap upgrade only' is likely going to mean to me, let me know.
> 
> 
> Perhaps it means "drop off the SA and go buy a HDTiVo instead."



I have felt your pain in the past. That's why I dropped TWC like the rotten apple they seem to be a couple of years ago.


Next week (if it's cool enough and all the parts show up) I'll haul my lazy tail and an HDTV antenna to the roof. With an HDTV antenna, a blu-ray player, and Netflix, who needs TWC?


Sod 'em if they provide crappy customer service!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17130034
> 
> 
> Perhaps it means "drop off the SA and go buy a HDTiVo instead."



Come on in... the water is fine....


----------



## thess

Thanks for the replies.


After talking it over with the husband at breakfast, we went and bought a HDTiVo and I guess I'll begin the process of obtaining a ccard/TA from TWC. I didn't bother going to the mall kiosk because it's just going to irritate me if they won't take the SA back there. I'm pretty sure they insist on a service call for the cablecard anyway, I'll give the SA box to the tech at that time.


(Backstory: I'm a longtime TiVo user (series 1/series 2), eventually ditched it and built a lvrm HTPC, been screwing around with that ever since, with and without TWC service depending on how much they are irritating me at any given time. (Sometimes I just grab clear QAM + ATSC and shut the tv service off.) We just bought a decent tv for the bedroom and I have been unable to think of any better DVR solution because there just isn't room for a HTPC unless I buy a case with a better form-factor and blah blah blah. I can't find an extender device that really looks like it would do what I want. And I had forgotten exactly how much the SA DVRs suck or I would have skipped that whole step and bought the tivo in the first place.)


Now to figure out whether this thing will tune anything on its own until I get a cablecard.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17130034
> 
> 
> Perhaps it means "drop off the SA and go buy a HDTiVo instead."



Or it could mean cancel cable and throw an antenna on your roof. If you don't watch much sports you can get some of the cable stuff from Hulu or Amazon Video on Demand. That's what we did and we spend way less on a few Amazon on Demand TV shows than we did for just analog cable.


----------



## thess

Like I said, I do go through phases of ATSC or clear QAM only. I've got a channelmaster out back.


Believe me, I'm not thrilled to be beholden to TWC but I've still got too much of a dependency on instant-gratification network and basic-cable television.










Does anyone know the current time frame or procedure for getting a tuning adapter? I've tried to fill out the webform but it's giving me a vague error. I'm hoping this just means the form won't work until my account shows an active cablecard.


----------



## rttaylor619

Does the local Cary/Raleigh/Durham TWC still push the local HD channels out without requiring a set top box? I heard that they used to, but then recently, as of june, no longer rebroadcast them in clear QAM ... can anyone confirm this?


I got an HDTV this weekend, and have the basic cable package (no box, just 2-26) ... and was hoping that I could still get the UNC-TV HD broadcast, and local sports broadcasts.


I guess I can go out and get an antennae, but I was hoping to just get it via digital QAM transmission.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rttaylor619* /forum/post/17134828
> 
> 
> Does the local Cary/Raleigh/Durham TWC still push the local HD channels out without requiring a set top box?



Yes.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17130791
> 
> 
> isn't room for a HTPC unless I buy a case with a better form-factor and blah blah blah. I can't find an extender device that really looks like it would do what I want



What do you want an extender to do? Have you considered the tiny SageTV HD200? That will do everything regular SageTV does -- TV playback with automatic commercial skipping, ripped DVD & blueray playback, video podcasts, photos, music, and will (slowly) work with a PlayOn server to view Hulu, NetFlix, etc.


Drew


----------



## Bruce Watson

I'm going to install an HDTV antenna (CM 4220HD, props and thanks to WRAL) on the roof this week if all the parts show up. Just about every local station I'm interested in has a transmitter at the Garner antenna farm. Even WUNC is rumored to be installing a (low power) repeater there (when will it be active?).


Since most everything is at the Garner antenna farm I thought the smart thing to do would be to aim at the center of the farm and see if I can do without a rotator. Part of the KISS principle and all.


The question is, how can I locate the center? IOW, who's broadcasting from the center tower?


This may be a moot question as I'm over near Meridith College. AntennaWeb shows me a whopping two degree spread (145 - 147 degrees, at 12.6-12.7 miles). Perhaps my antenna can't provide enough resolution to differentiate the various towers at this distance anyway. Still, while I'm at it I might as well try and do the best job I can, yes?


Any tips/pointers for a newbie on pointing an antenna are gratefully received!


----------



## jspENC

Terrestrial TV antennas are not like satellite dishes. They usually DO NOT have to be spot on to get a signal, and sometimes they actually work better turned slightly away from the tower depending on the surroundings of the particular area you are in. Best thing to do is just put it out there, and aim approximately and see what happens. If the signal is a little low, turn antenna back and forth, or up and down until signal peaks. It may take a few times doing this before you get the best results.


----------



## Scooper

If you can receive WRAL, and WTVD - you can receive everything in Garner. Only WTVD is on it's own tower right now, all other stations are on the same tower. I don't know where WUNC is planning on putting their channel 30 translator out there, but you should be OK what ever they do.


----------



## sooke

Hi,


My SA 8300HD just died after 3 years of loyal service. I'll be exchanging it tomorrow. Not sure what I'll be given as a replacement. Any recommendations on if I should ask for another 8300HD or try the newer 8300HDC?


Oh, I don't use an external drive at this time, but might like to try in the future.


Any advice would be appreciated.


Sooke


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17136848
> 
> 
> If you can receive WRAL, and WTVD - you can receive everything in Garner. Only WTVD is on it's own tower right now, all other stations are on the same tower.



There are three towers at the farm. Any idea what the third one is for? Is that just somebody's spare in case one gets brought down as WRAL's did by ice in Dec 1989?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/17138895
> 
> 
> There are three towers at the farm. Any idea what the third one is for? Is that just somebody's spare in case one gets brought down as WRAL's did by ice in Dec 1989?



It was WNCN's analog tower. They may be keeping it as a "just in case" like you said.


----------



## Retspin

It was used for the analogs for WRAL, WRAZ and WRDC. There are at least two FM's on it now, WQDR and WRAL-FM. According to the FCC database, WRDC digital is on that tower also. I guess they are using the old analog 28 antenna.


----------



## thess

Would be interested to hear from anyone who has very recently, or is able to this week, obtain a Tuning Adapter for a TiVoHD from TWC Carolinas.


The webform doesn't seem to work (I was told 24 hours after cablecard install it would; going on 48 now..."Order not Accepted"), and the CSRs either hang up on me or tell me someone will call me back.


I don't understand why dealing with them _always_ has to be an enormous hassle.


Also, can someone confirm that quite a lot of channels are SDV now? I had it in my head that it was mostly just the HDs added this year, but that seems not to be the case. This is making the TiVO HD into an expensive semi-brick if I can't get a TA.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17102489
> 
> 
> According to AT&T my street in Morrisville doesn't even exist, so still waiting.



Well, they know I am here in off Morrisville-Carpenter, but they will only give me 3.0 DSL instead of 6.0 even though we have fiber running on the curb here. I would like to get Uverse just for the internet and phone service. I would not get TV from them though, I'm happy with DirecTV and the "cheap over the air TV".


----------



## toadfannc

For those who were hoping that TWC would add the NFL Network (and/or NFL RedZone) for the 2009 season ... forget it.

http://blog.timesunion.com/sportsmed...e-warner/2410/ 


Looks like the model that the NFL used to make a deal with Comcast (and just about every other cable/sat company) is not good enough for TWC.


----------



## jspENC

Those of us on Directv lost Versus, and ESPN classic. These companies keep putting themselves first, and not their customers. Comcast is the reason we lost VS.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17153790
> 
> 
> Those of us on Directv lost Versus, and ESPN classic. These companies keep putting themselves first, and not their customers. Comcast is the reason we lost VS.



Hmm....I'm on Dish, which has recently been touting the option of adding NFL RedZone as an add-on channel. Dish still has Versus and ESPN Classic, but of course, only Directv has NFL Sunday Ticket.


Not as much impact from competition as I would like to see, but having TWC, Directv, Dish, and now AT&T U-verse coming into the mix....the more the better.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17153790
> 
> 
> Those of us on Directv lost Versus, and ESPN classic. These companies keep putting themselves first, and not their customers. Comcast is the reason we lost VS.



ESPN Classic is currently available on Ch. 208 via D* (watching it right now: featuring the 1982 NCAA Final of Georgetown vs. UNC).


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17136848
> 
> 
> If you can receive WRAL, and WTVD - you can receive everything in Garner. Only WTVD is on it's own tower right now, all other stations are on the same tower. I don't know where WUNC is planning on putting their channel 30 translator out there, but you should be OK what ever they do.



Got the last of my antenna installation parts delivered this afternoon, and it was cloudy and cool. No time like the present and all that...


Long story short, I forgot my compass, so I just stuck the antenna mast in the mount, took a wild-ass guess and pointed it to where I thought Garner might be, and tightened it finger tight (knowing I'd be back making aiming adjustments). Went down to the TV room and had the TV make a sweep though the channels. I was hoping to get one or two. Damn if it didn't come up with like 27! The TV's software signal strength meter says I hit WRAL 5-1 at 88 out of 100. Not bad for wild-ass guess.


Interestingly, I picked up all three of WUNCs channels (my little 4220HD is pointed like 170 degrees *away* from Chapel Hill) with excellent strength. I'm assuming that's the repeater in Garner? My TV isn't telling me what frequency it's actually seeing so I don't know for sure.


Also, I'm picking up all three of WTVD's channels. This I did *not* expect since the 4220HD is just a couple of UHF bowties. Am I seeing a UHF repeater? Or is 11 close enough to the bottom of the UHF band for the antenna? IOW, how am I picking this up with a lowly 4220HD?


Anyway, thanks to everyone in the group for the encouragement. Pretty cool to just stick an antenna on the roof and get such good results. Piece of pie!


----------



## Scooper

It is quite possible if you're close enough to get WUNC off the backside. and that your antenna works well enough on 11 to get it (my UHF antenna doesn't - I'm too far away in a bad environment - trees - but I do have VHF antenna that works great for 11 and FM). No UHF repeater for 11, and the last I knew WUNC's channel 30 translator isn't up yet. So, you're doing great !


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17157015
> 
> 
> It is quite possible if you're close enough to get WUNC off the backside. and that your antenna works well enough on 11 to get it (my UHF antenna doesn't - I'm too far away in a bad environment - trees - but I do have VHF antenna that works great for 11 and FM). No UHF repeater for 11, and the last I knew WUNC's channel 30 translator isn't up yet. So, you're doing great !



What's that sayin'? Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while? I guess today was my day. ;-) It *is* a little like hitting 10 green lights in a row. Doesn't happen often, but I'll take it when I can get it.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/17157141
> 
> 
> What's that sayin'? Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while? I guess today was my day. ;-) It *is* a little like hitting 10 green lights in a row. Doesn't happen often, but I'll take it when I can get it.



If you're not seeing any errors or breakups in the pictures, then you're all set! Next, you might try for eastern NC channels.


----------



## thess

When I post here with a problem, and then get it resolved, I usually like to post a follow-up in case some poor sod comes along with the same problem. In this case it's not going to be that useful. I was struggling to get a Tuning Adapter (necessary for SDV channels on a HD TiVo) from TWC, because the online form just kept spitting Order Not Accepted for me (and you can probably image how productive my five or six phone calls to customer support were). In the end, a friend of a friend managed to get an installer to bring one out on the truck--I'm still not sure how and I believe this would be difficult to accomplish with a regular call to customer support. So my solution isn't too useful to others. However, I did want to mention that if the webform doesn't work, if you take yourself down to the office (not a mall kiosk but a real office) the csrs there can get into a form on their terminals to have one mailed to you via FedEx from Raleigh. Or so I was told.


I don't get the sense there are too many TWC-HDTiVo users on this thread, as I recall, but I did want to post the follow-up for posterity. Sorry for any interruption.


----------



## DrJoe

Hi folks,


I'm new to the area -- just relocated from Central Maine into an apartment on the Morrisville/Cary line.


I've been getting ATSC reception for my tunerless HDTV monitor. I have an old VOOM satellite receiver using it just for OTA receptio. I've found there is a problem with both area CBS stations (WRAL-5 RF 48 & WFMY-2 RF 51) -- they cause the VOOM box to shut down and reboot when you tune to them. This problem has been reported elsewhere:

http://www.highdefforum.com/local-hd...-reciever.html 



> Quote:
> The top PBS engineer from the PBS corporation wrote back to me and said that he was able to obtain a VOOM box for his test lab and was able to re-create the problem. He told me all the nitty gritty details about why the problem is happening and confirmed that my local station did change their broadcast signal they just probably are not aware of the change because this particular change would have been made by PBS corporate. From what I gathered, he said that even with their digital broadcast they were using an analog carrier to send the TV guide information. They changed this to a digital signal for the TV guide and it causes the Voom box to crash. He said that he would work to correct the problem. He said if VOOM was still in business they would probably have issued a firmware upgrade to fix the problem. He was very nice and sounded very authoritative on the subject but I still cannot get PBS to work.



I get the crashes for all of the channel 2 subchannels, and for channel 5-1 (5-2 tunes OK).


Has anyone experienced similar problems? Does anyone know how to contact the engineers at WRAL or WFMY?


I'm trying to look for a more modern ATSC tuner, but it isn't in my budget. I was shocked to see tuners still > $100.



Thanks,


Joe


----------



## Scooper

While it isn't HD, you could consider finding an converter box for much cheaper. It would get you by until you can swing something better.


----------



## vidiot1985

Have you considered a tuner for your computer (assuming you have one capable of HD playback through your HDTV monitor)?


You can get an ATSC tuner card or USB stick for ~$30 and up these days (e.g. search for "atsc tuner" at newegg.com), and you get recording capability with it.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17153790
> 
> 
> Those of us on Directv lost Versus, and ESPN classic. These companies keep putting themselves first, and not their customers. Comcast is the reason we lost VS.



ESPN CLassic has been moved to a higher programming package as part of the deal to move ESPNU down to the lower level package and also to allow DirecTV to (eventually, when they lauch their next satellite in like February 2010) carry ESPNU HD. It has not been removed from DirecTVm just exchanged for another ESPN channel. This came out of ESPN's desire to have ESPNU moved down to the basic package for all cable and sat companies and was negotiated by them with all the providers over a 1 or 2 year period. They are not sure what to do with ESPN Classic long term and may eventually change it around as well.


They did take Versus down, but in the past, DirecTV has been really good about getting deals done and has not been holding channels hostage like Dish Net and some cable companies routinely do. Either, they have changed their negotiation strategy from the past or the Versus thing is an exceptionally difficult negotiation. Lots of accusations back and forth, but that fact that Versus is owned by Comcast makes me want to give DirecTV the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## jspENC

I'll admit, I do like having ESPNU, since I watched it over the weekend for college football.










However, I do miss Versus. I hope they get this worked out before my hockey starts next month.


----------



## MattWarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17176305
> 
> 
> ...DirecTV has been really good about getting deals done and has not been holding channels hostage like Dish Net and some cable companies routinely do. Either, they have changed their negotiation strategy from the past or the Versus thing is an exceptionally difficult negotiation. Lots of accusations back and forth, but that fact that Versus is owned by Comcast makes me want to give DirecTV the benefit of the doubt on this one.



From DirecTV's Twitter Account:


> Quote:
> Many asked about terms. DIRECTV already pays Versus more than any independent distributor and yet Comcast seeks a 20%+ hike on that rate. We offered to carry Versus through Sept while talks continued -- Comcast declined. We've heard you - its time Comcast hears from you!



So, I would agree with Lee that I'm giving DirecTV the benefit of the doubt. I'm not sure I want any provider able to hike rates up 20% for a single channel.


----------



## tarheelone

The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte TWC channel change page. Since TWC has been adding channels at the same time statewide for the past year one can assume(and hope) that we will get them here as well.

_October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:


Lo Mejor On Demand - (Free On Demand)

HBO2 HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

HBO Signature HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

HBO Family HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

HBO Comedy HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

HBO Zone HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

HBO Latino HD - (requires subscription to HBO)

BBC America HD - (Digital Basic)

Fox Sports Carolinas HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)

Headline News HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)

Investigation Discovery HD - (Digital Basic)

MSNBC HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)

truTV HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)

TCM HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)_


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17192375
> 
> _October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Lo Mejor On Demand - (Free On Demand)
> 
> HBO2 HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> HBO Signature HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> HBO Family HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> HBO Comedy HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> HBO Zone HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> HBO Latino HD - (requires subscription to HBO)
> 
> BBC America HD - (Digital Basic)
> 
> Fox Sports Carolinas HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)
> 
> Headline News HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD - (Digital Basic)
> 
> MSNBC HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)
> 
> truTV HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)
> 
> TCM HD - (Basic Cable plus HD converter)_



Well, we already get FSC HD. Unless they're making it a full-time channel?


Also, how is a 'HD converter' different from their other digital boxes?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/17193049
> 
> 
> Well, we already get FSC HD. Unless they're making it a full-time channel?



They already have it in Charlotte as well. So the guess is that Fox Sports is finally getting around to making it a full time channel.


----------



## drewwho

A while back, there were complaints from people with vizio TVs about not being able to correctly view some material broadcast on our local 720p channels due to Vizio bugs handling TFF/RFF telecine flags in 720 material. I'm now being bit by this for a different reason, and I was wondering if any of you had contacted WRDC?


WRDC recently started showing ST:TNG re-runs, and their encoder is doing the TFF/TFF thing. I can *watch* them fine (since I use a hardware based extender), but when I try to compress them, the fast motion is jerky, because the SageTV transcoding software (based on ffmpeg) doesn't understand the TFF/RFF flags.


So, have any of you with Vizios had problems watch ST:TNG on 28.1 at 11pm?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17192375
> 
> 
> The following channel additions have been announced on the Charlotte TWC channel change page. Since TWC has been adding channels at the same time statewide for the past year one can assume(and hope) that we will get them here as well.



Oh sure, NOW they add all the HBO HDs, announcing it the day after I dropped HBO and Cinemax because we were using the HD OnDemand for movies more than the two of them combined...


----------



## tamarawadams

Ok guys - I need your help! I am in Garner, and I can get UNC TV(PBS) on all of my TVs except the main TV for which we use the same antenna type as the other TVs. The only difference is instead of a traditional converter box, this TV has the DTV-Pal DVR. Some of the rooms that get PBS are more hindered with obstacles for the antenna than the main TV, so I don't think this is the problem. Any suggestions? My 2 & 4 year olds are dying to get PBS back (and frankly, so am I)!


----------



## HDMe2

You might be surprised how antenna work (or don't).


I have 2 Dish receivers... and the exact same antenna in my bedroom picks up more channels than in my living room... and in my living room I can put the antenna higher AND go through 1 less wall towards the antenna farm.


I don't have any concrete answers for you... but antenna adjustment sometimes does act like the sum-being-greater-than-the-parts.


----------



## neumannu47

We have the TW SA 8300 DVR. My Toshiba LCD TV reports that all HD shows are 1080i. Is that resolution the maximum that is available from TW or from this box? Is there no 1080p? The TV is 1080p capable.


We don't have a Blu-Ray player yet, so I guess I have never even seen 1080p. Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/17212437
> 
> 
> We have the TW SA 8300 DVR. My Toshiba LCD TV reports that all HD shows are 1080i. Is that resolution the maximum that is available from TW or from this box? Is there no 1080p? The TV is 1080p capable.
> 
> 
> We don't have a Blu-Ray player yet, so I guess I have never even seen 1080p. Or am I misunderstanding something?



I don;t think there is any broadcast 1080p material (or probably the material is there, but no one broadcasts 1080p)


Dish and Direct (and maybe TWC) do some limited PPV 1080p movies (but a majority are not)


----------



## drewwho

I lost NBC17 last night around 10PM (just after the bizarre interception in the Dallas / NYG game). It had been fine for about 10 minutes, and then suddenly, "no signal". All other channels were coming in fine (had switched over from the Emmy's when my wife went to bed).


I checked again this morning, and I still didn't have a signal as of 8:30 or so. So I broke out the Linux dvb tools, and noticed that it had a very high Bit Error Rate and an unusually low signal. Eg:

Code:


Code:


$ azap WNCN
using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
tuning to 491028615 Hz
video pid 0x0000, audio pid 0x0000
status 00 | signal fd70 | snr e2d6 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | 
status 1f | signal dd20 | snr 7f2c | ber 00003f30 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dec0 | snr 80c4 | ber 00004a40 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dbe0 | snr 7e82 | ber 000030f0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dfd0 | snr 7e60 | ber 00002ad8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e3e0 | snr 83a2 | ber 00001d78 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e3b0 | snr 7dd6 | ber 00001680 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dfb0 | snr 8408 | ber 000016e0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal df60 | snr 84a2 | ber 00001928 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dc70 | snr 813c | ber 00002038 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dff0 | snr 813c | ber 00001ed8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal de00 | snr 83f8 | ber 00001528 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e320 | snr 81f8 | ber 00001420 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e2a0 | snr 7c70 | ber 00001a00 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e1e0 | snr 844c | ber 000017d8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e2c0 | snr 7f82 | ber 000019b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal df30 | snr 7f92 | ber 000014c8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e230 | snr 7f4e | ber 00001490 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e310 | snr 833c | ber 00001ba0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal de90 | snr 812c | ber 000019b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e5c0 | snr 842a | ber 00000e98 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e0d0 | snr 7e82 | ber 00000d18 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e830 | snr 7f5e | ber 00000d50 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e450 | snr 84d4 | ber 00000a60 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e5f0 | snr 8608 | ber 00000638 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e310 | snr 86e6 | ber 000007b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e010 | snr 8480 | ber 000008f0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e1a0 | snr 87c2 | ber 00000cf0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e720 | snr 87a0 | ber 00000a20 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e7b0 | snr 897e | ber 00000498 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e4d0 | snr 82a2 | ber 000004a0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e320 | snr 87d4 | ber 00000850 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e6b0 | snr 855e | ber 000007b0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e570 | snr 87b2 | ber 00000688 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e190 | snr 8580 | ber 000007d0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e300 | snr 854c | ber 00000548 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e6f0 | snr 877e | ber 000003b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e8f0 | snr 867e | ber 00000380 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e520 | snr 87a0 | ber 000002e8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e4e0 | snr 883a | ber 00000408 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e730 | snr 83e6 | ber 00000408 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e690 | snr 8928 | ber 00000318 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e890 | snr 863a | ber 000002c0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e600 | snr 884c | ber 00000298 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e3e0 | snr 855e | ber 00000360 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e8c0 | snr 8690 | ber 000002c0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e8f0 | snr 896c | ber 000002b0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e8a0 | snr 87c2 | ber 00000260 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e670 | snr 855e | ber 00000390 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e690 | snr 853a | ber 00000310 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e550 | snr 883a | ber 00000228 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e830 | snr 87a0 | ber 000002b8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e4e0 | snr 875c | ber 000002c0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal eae0 | snr 88d4 | ber 00000190 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

status 1f | signal f480 | snr caf0 | ber 00000010 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f460 | snr c714 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f510 | snr c772 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f4c0 | snr c338 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f490 | snr c5fa | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f430 | snr c85e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f310 | snr c714 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f3f0 | snr c8ea | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f2f0 | snr c8bc | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal efd0 | snr c82e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f300 | snr c978 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f270 | snr c742 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f4c0 | snr cb20 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f2f0 | snr c4e0 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

While I watched, the signal gradually increased, and the BER dropped to zero, and now I can get it fine..


So was NBC17 having a problem, or was this just me? I've never seen anything like this before, and it was happening with multiple tuners.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Probably tropospheric ducting. The WTFDA mailing list lit up last night with people seeing Virginia and North Carolina stations in New York.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17217090
> 
> 
> Probably tropospheric ducting. The WTFDA mailing list lit up last night with people seeing Virginia and North Carolina stations in New York.
> 
> 
> - Trip



So you're saying that another, non-local channel overwhelmed WNCN's transmitter on UHF 17? Do you have any idea what station it might have been? I've got a CM4228 pointed at WNCN and I'm only 20 miles from it.. I generally have excellent reception. Is there anything I can / should do to prevent this from happening again? This never happened when WNCN was at its pre-transition frequency in the 50s.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

That's because channel 55 was relatively clean. The nearest digital 55 was... probably 0.9 kW worth of WHAG in Hagerstown. The nearest analog 55 was WMYT in Charlotte, but ATSC was designed to better handle co-channel analog interference.


Channel 17 has competition from WFXR-DT in Roanoke, WKTD-CD in Norfolk, and WLTX-DT in Columbia. There's not a whole lot you can do about tropospheric ducting; it's pretty rare that it's strong enough to wipe out a local signal but it does happen.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17217317
> 
> 
> That's because channel 55 was relatively clean. The nearest digital 55 was... probably 0.9 kW worth of WHAG in Hagerstown. The nearest analog 55 was WMYT in Charlotte, but ATSC was designed to better handle co-channel analog interference.
> 
> 
> Channel 17 has competition from WFXR-DT in Roanoke, WKTD-CD in Norfolk, and WLTX-DT in Columbia. There's not a whole lot you can do about tropospheric ducting; it's pretty rare that it's strong enough to wipe out a local signal but it does happen.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I guess it is not directional, then? I have my 4228 aimed at the towers in Garner, and all those stations would be way off to the side, where the 4228 is supposed to be quite weak.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

At some point, I've had all of my locals wiped out from signals off the back and/or sides of my antennas. Tropospheric ducting can make signals from distant locations stronger than even local signals. My antenna is aimed at Roanoke, 90 degrees off from Raleigh, and yet WFXR does sometimes get wiped out by WNCN. I can tell because WRAL and some of the others will be maxing out my signal meters and WFXR just disappears.


All it has to do is raise the noise floor under the signal you want high enough that the tuner can't decode it. (ATSC requires a 15 dB signal/noise ratio to decode.)


- Trip


----------



## Lee L

I hope this past weekend was not what we can expect from WRAL from now on. The ACC game went long due to multiple rain delays at the site in Clemson. At 3:30 when the Tennessee Florida game was supposed to be starting, the Clemson BC game had just started the second rain delay which would have been at least 30 mintues and ended up being about 45. The announcers were just chatting and showing filler mixed with shots of the empty stadium and rain. This went on for some time.


I can understand not switching to the national CBS game if there is still action going on, but to show nothing but rain?


How about using the subchannel you have to show one or the other instead of some old movies on this and that TV or whatever it is called?


How about throwing up a crawl saying what is going on so that the viewers can be informed?


They eventually cut over to the Tenn-FL game after 20 or 30 minutes, but this was only after lots of calls (at least I assume so, I got busy signals for at least 15 minutes trying to call them.)


Luckily I was able to watch the beginning of the Tenn-FL game on CBS.com but this is not what I expect from the leading station in the area.


Plus, I would really like it if WRAL would fix the sound screw ups every time they do a logo insertion. IT was very obvious on the Emmys last night. It is better than last year, but still quite noticeable.


----------



## Trip in VA

In regard to our discussion about ducting earlier, someone on the mailing list in Massachusetts is STILL able to decode WGPX-14 as of 11AM. This is a very unusual event.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17218062
> 
> 
> In regard to our discussion about ducting earlier, someone on the mailing list in Massachusetts is STILL able to decode WGPX-14 as of 11AM. This is a very unusual event.
> 
> 
> - Trip



No offense to the DX-er crowd, but I'm hoping it doesn't happen again. Especially during a close SNF game!


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

It can and will happen again, though as I said, it's usually not intense enough to wipe out local reception at such a close distance.


When it happens, you might try looking for other signals of the same network affiliation. For example, try putting in 32-1 and you might see WITN 7-1, or 44-3 might give you WECT 6-1.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17220211
> 
> 
> It can and will happen again, though as I said, it's usually not intense enough to wipe out local reception at such a close distance.
> 
> 
> When it happens, you might try looking for other signals of the same network affiliation. For example, try putting in 32-1 and you might see WITN 7-1, or 44-3 might give you WECT 6-1.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I almost never watch live tv, though, so by the I'd normally notice this, a few days or weeks would pass. I just happened to be "lucky" enough to see this last night...










Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

WTVD has requested to increase power from 20.7 kW to 45 kW.


- Trip


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17228803
> 
> 
> WTVD has requested to increase power from 20.7 kW to 45 kW.
> 
> 
> - Trip



That's good news! WTVD has been the one channel that's borderline for me, so increased power is always welcome.


Any idea on the possible timeframe?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/17229689
> 
> 
> That's good news! WTVD has been the one channel that's borderline for me, so increased power is always welcome.
> 
> 
> Any idea on the possible timeframe?



No way to know how long it will be. First it has to be approved by the FCC. Then the station will test things and make sure there is not too much interference to other stations. Often times (from what I understand) something might look OK on paper, and what actually occurs in the real scheme don't always match up exactly as expected. Four or five other channels had to agree to interference from this move. If it does work out, WTVD would have a killer signal that goes further than any of the other channels (in most fringe spots) from the same area it appears from the coverage map I saw.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17229991
> 
> 
> If it does work out, WTVD would have a killer signal that goes further than any of the other channels (in most fringe spots) from the same area it appears from the coverage map I saw.




Now, if they'd only scale back 11-2 to 480i and boost the bandwidth on 11-1, people might actually want to watch them.


Drew


----------



## tarheelone

October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:


Classic On Demand - Channel 512

Thriller On Demand - Channel 513

Kids/Teens On Demand - Channel 514

Action On Demand - Channel 515

Comedy On Demand - Channel 516

Drama On Demand - Channel 517

Lo Mejor On Demand - Channel 547

HBO 2 East HD - Channel 414

HBO Signature East HD - Channel 415

HBO Family East HD - Channel 416

HBO Comedy East HD - Channel 417

HBO Zone East HD - Channel 418

HBO Latino East HD - Channel 419

BBC America HD - Channel 235

Fox Sports Carolina HD - Channel 272

Headline News HD - Channel 232

Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 236

truTV HD - Channel 242

MSNBC HD - Channel 233

TCM HD - Channel 243


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17231354
> 
> 
> October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Classic On Demand - Channel 512
> 
> Thriller On Demand - Channel 513
> 
> Kids/Teens On Demand - Channel 514
> 
> Action On Demand - Channel 515
> 
> Comedy On Demand - Channel 516
> 
> Drama On Demand - Channel 517
> 
> Lo Mejor On Demand - Channel 547
> 
> HBO 2 East HD - Channel 414
> 
> HBO Signature East HD - Channel 415
> 
> HBO Family East HD - Channel 416
> 
> HBO Comedy East HD - Channel 417
> 
> HBO Zone East HD - Channel 418
> 
> HBO Latino East HD - Channel 419
> 
> BBC America HD - Channel 235
> 
> Fox Sports Carolina HD - Channel 272
> 
> Headline News HD - Channel 232
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 236
> 
> truTV HD - Channel 242
> 
> MSNBC HD - Channel 233
> 
> TCM HD - Channel 243



Nice additions. Weather Channel HD (which TWC already has a national distribution agreement for and is on many TWC division line-ups) would be nice for us blue-hairs.


And, of course-- NFL Network (and Red Zone) and MASN would be very welcome for us sports nuts. But, TWC has taken a hard line with these 2-- I don't see it happening in this lifetime, unfortunately.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17230012
> 
> 
> Now, if they'd only scale back 11-2 to 480i and boost the bandwidth on 11-1, people might actually want to watch them.
> 
> 
> Drew



I 2nd that. While WTVD is lower signal for me than many others, I do get it pretty solid... but haven't watched nearly as much since the 11.2 sub-channel went to pseudo HD and cut into the main channel bandwidth.


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17232229
> 
> 
> I 2nd that. While WTVD is lower signal for me than many others, I do get it pretty solid... but haven't watched nearly as much since the 11.2 sub-channel went to pseudo HD and cut into the main channel bandwidth.



Yeah I agree, I can get WCTI out of New Bern and it looks so much better than WTVD. But they only have one sub-channel instead two, and that makes all the difference.


----------



## Lee L

I called WRAL regarding the issue I posted about the Game going long this past weekend. Thay actually called me back pretty quickly. They said that had gotten a decent number of complaints. Their contract with Raycom requires them to carry the whole broadcast, so they were kind of screwed. I suggested that if this happens again to just use 5.2 for the CBS national game until the ACC game is on and everyone would be happy and they said they would look into that. The only issue I see is that peopel who were expecing a movie on This TV might not be happy, but maybe they can plan around that. Hopefully none of the games will go long enough again to matter.


But, at the very least, they do care about listeners enough to actually return a call.



Unlike WTVD, who I called the same day (Monday) and I have yet to hear back from regarding the sound issues I am having with my Denon 1909. The center channel is often way low and the surround is shifted hard left. I know in the past others have mentioned similar issues, but not recently. Am I crazy. Has anyone noticed sound problems on WTVD lately?


----------



## StinDaWg

I have a Windows 7 htpc and I'm considering getting a few tuners so that I can record QAM to my pc. I already have a HD DVR from Time Warner but with the small hard drive they give us and only having 2 tuners it makes it difficult to record everything I want at all times. My question is this... I have read reports that cable systems are pretty flaky when it comes to assigning QAM channel numbers. Constantly changing numbers, having to rescan to find where they went to ect. Does Time Warner do this? If that is the case I might be better off just getting a $10 antenna from Wal-Mart and using a ATSC tuner. At least that way I would know the channel numbers won't change. Any suggestions?


Also, do the channels show up in Media Center as actual or virtual as shown by this chart?

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...#lineup_800232


----------



## roybishop

Windows 7 is much better for QAM. It shows both the guide and live TV channels as the virtual numbers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17240441
> 
> 
> I have a Windows 7 htpc and I'm considering getting a few tuners so that I can record QAM to my pc. I already have a HD DVR from Time Warner but with the small hard drive they give us and only having 2 tuners it makes it difficult to record everything I want at all times. My question is this... I have read reports that cable systems are pretty flaky when it comes to assigning QAM channel numbers. Constantly changing numbers, having to rescan to find where they went to ect. Does Time Warner do this? If that is the case I might be better off just getting a $10 antenna from Wal-Mart and using a ATSC tuner. At least that way I would know the channel numbers won't change. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also, do the channels show up in Media Center as actual or virtual as shown by this chart?
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...#lineup_800232


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17243979
> 
> 
> Windows 7 is much better for QAM. It shows both the guide and live TV channels as the virtual numbers.



Just make sure your tuner has windows support for QAM. I could never get my el-cheapo Kworld USB tuner to work with 7MC and QAM. It works fine with 7MC and ATSC, and it works fine with MythTV and QAM under Linux, but even after 2 driver versions, and a few hours trying registry hacks, I still couldn't make it work on 7MC for QAM.


As to cable flakiness.. The biggest problem I've seen is that TWC will screw up the CVT (cable virtual channel table) that controls mapping logical channels (eg, 5-1) to physical channels (85-4). This freaks MythTV out (or did back when I used QAM regularly a few years ago). I cannot speak to 7MC, since I could never get QAM to work at all with it. I decided to go with an attic antenna for a variety of reasons..


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17245391
> 
> 
> Just make sure your tuner has windows support for QAM. I could never get my el-cheapo Kworld USB tuner to work with 7MC and QAM. It works fine with 7MC and ATSC, and it works fine with MythTV and QAM under Linux, but even after 2 driver versions, and a few hours trying registry hacks, I still couldn't make it work on 7MC for QAM.



Is this the tuner you have?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1182508


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17240441
> 
> 
> I have a Windows 7 htpc and I'm considering getting a few tuners so that I can record QAM to my pc. I already have a HD DVR from Time Warner but with the small hard drive they give us and only having 2 tuners it makes it difficult to record everything I want at all times. My question is this... I have read reports that cable systems are pretty flaky when it comes to assigning QAM channel numbers. Constantly changing numbers, having to rescan to find where they went to ect. Does Time Warner do this? If that is the case I might be better off just getting a $10 antenna from Wal-Mart and using a ATSC tuner. At least that way I would know the channel numbers won't change. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also, do the channels show up in Media Center as actual or virtual as shown by this chart?
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...#lineup_800232



I've used both OTA and QAM on with 7MC. Both work well, but it took more work up front for setting up the QAM. All the channel data is there, but I had to manually assign channel data for a handful of channels, like WUNC, and a few others, but that's not that big of a deal. OTA was a bit easier and I can't honestly say I see any PQ difference between the 2.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17246702
> 
> 
> Is this the tuner you have?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1182508



Yep. As I mentioned in the PM, even though it doesn't work for QAM in 7MC, it has a really good ATSC tuner.


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17247453
> 
> 
> Yep. As I mentioned in the PM, even though it doesn't work for QAM in 7MC, it has a really good ATSC tuner.
> 
> 
> Drew



That even makes it more confusing because there are reviews on Newegg of QAM working on Windows 7 just fine. You said you were using the RC. I have the final RTM (7600) perhaps that will work? I guess the only way to find out is to buy and try unless someone else has this tuner.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17247501
> 
> 
> That even makes it more confusing because there are reviews on Newegg of QAM working on Windows 7 just fine. You said you were using the RC. I have the final RTM (7600) perhaps that will work? I guess the only way to find out is to buy and try unless someone else has this tuner.



They appear to have released new drivers on 2009/08/25, which is about 3 weeks after I got the box and played with QAM on 7MC. I have not tried these drivers, perhaps they allow for QAM support on 7MC. I had been using the previous drivers, which are like a year older (and didn't explicitly support Win7). If I get a chance, I'll try the new driver..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17247189
> 
> 
> I've used both OTA and QAM on with 7MC. Both work well, but it took more work up front for setting up the QAM. All the channel data is there, but I had to manually assign channel data for a handful of channels, like WUNC, and a few others, but that's not that big of a deal. OTA was a bit easier and I can't honestly say I see any PQ difference between the 2.



Will 7MC allow you to record 2 sub-channels from the same multiplex with the same tuner? Eg, if you're using QAM and you want to record something from both 50-1 and 11-1 (which are both subchannels on the same physical QAM channel on TWC) and have only one tuner will that work?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17247610
> 
> 
> They appear to have released new drivers on 2009/08/25,



Still no QAM with the latest kworld driver on 7MC (7100) for me. Its possible I'm just being an idiot. 7MC thinks the tuner is ATSC only, and only talks about "antenna" stuff in setup, and finds no channels when connected to TWC. I even tried an "ATSCMode=2" hack I found in the GBPVR forums. The hardware is fine -- MythTV works well on the same box with QAM.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17253958
> 
> 
> Still no QAM with the latest kworld driver on 7MC (7100) for me. Its possible I'm just being an idiot. 7MC thinks the tuner is ATSC only, and only talks about "antenna" stuff in setup, and finds no channels when connected to TWC. I even tried an "ATSCMode=2" hack I found in the GBPVR forums. The hardware is fine -- MythTV works well on the same box with QAM.
> 
> 
> Drew



That's goofy. I would say its a driver/hardware issue with 7MC. QAM is supported in Media Center in Vista (with TV pack installed) and is supported out of the box in 7MC


When you go to setup your TV signal in 7MC, instead of selecting the automatically determine my TV signal, so to manual setup of your tuner, select QAM and then continue through the setup to see if that works.


Like here:


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17247621
> 
> 
> Will 7MC allow you to record 2 sub-channels from the same multiplex with the same tuner? Eg, if you're using QAM and you want to record something from both 50-1 and 11-1 (which are both subchannels on the same physical QAM channel on TWC) and have only one tuner will that work?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Granted you have 2 tuners, yes.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17259733
> 
> 
> When you go to setup your TV signal in 7MC, instead of selecting the automatically determine my TV signal, so to manual setup of your tuner, select QAM and then continue through the setup to see if that works.



I'm never given that screen, it just automatically starts detecting TV signals. Maybe this is a difference between 7100 and the RTM builds?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17259758
> 
> 
> Granted you have 2 tuners, yes.



So thats a "no" then.










MythTV can record 2 digital channels with a single tuner (as long as they share the same physical channel). It has so many cool features like this, I just wish its handling of telecined material didn't suck so badly.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17259935
> 
> 
> I'm never given that screen, it just automatically starts detecting TV signals. Maybe this is a difference between 7100 and the RTM builds?
> 
> 
> Drew



Hmmm, I'm running 7100. Under settings, TV, configure TV signal (trying to remember here at work)...I'll dig more when I get home.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17259950
> 
> 
> So thats a "no" then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MythTV can record 2 digital channels with a single tuner (as long as they share the same physical channel). It has so many cool features like this, I just wish its handling of telecined material didn't suck so badly.
> 
> 
> Drew



That's slick...didn't know that about Myth. Me (and more importantly my wife) is so used to the 7MC gui I'll probably never get around to messing with Myth and Sage. It does the job with my tuner card quite well (Hauppage 2250) and I've found OTA a bit more pain-free than QAM just in terms of channel mapping, guide data, etc.


----------



## modforce

I just picked up a 5' extension pole to get my antenna higher then my roof peak. I don't have a ladder high enough to reach the peak and the roof is 12/12 pitch so I am not climbing that, now that I am older I am not as roof freindly as I used to be! My question is, must I ground my antenna with a grouding rod since I will be elevating it higher then roof peak? I am using the rod that Radio Shack sells.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modforce* /forum/post/17263419
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 5' extension pole to get my antenna higher then my roof peak. I don't have a ladder high enough to reach the peak and the roof is 12/12 pitch so I am not climbing that, now that I am older I am not as roof freindly as I used to be! My question is, must I ground my antenna with a grouding rod since I will be elevating it higher then roof peak? I am using the rod that Radio Shack sells.



The antenna should be grounded regardless. If it is outside, ground it.


----------



## modforce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17265020
> 
> 
> The antenna should be grounded regardless. If it is outside, ground it.



What is the best way to ground it? A grounding rod or can I tie it into the grounding rod that the electrical panel uses?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modforce* /forum/post/17265064
> 
> 
> What is the best way to ground it? A grounding rod or can I tie it into the grounding rod that the electrical panel uses?



I would use a separate grounding rod just for the antenna.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17265110
> 
> 
> I would use a separate grounding rod just for the antenna.



NEC says ALL grounds should be tied together.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modforce* /forum/post/17265064
> 
> 
> What is the best way to ground it? A grounding rod or can I tie it into the grounding rod that the electrical panel uses?



Yes. Ground to the rod below your electric panel or meter. If you use a second ground rod, it must be bonded to the main ground.


----------



## rlchew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17265110
> 
> 
> I would use a separate grounding rod just for the antenna.



Tie both grounds together so they will be at the same potential. Otherwise, a near by strike could cause a voltage difference between the two grounds and the current will flow from one ground to the other via your equipment.


Just because both are ground doesn't mean that they will be at the same potential with a nearby strike.


----------



## Bruce Watson

I've got a little CM 4220-HD (two bow-ties) roof mounted and pointed toward WUNC in Chapel Hill (I'm over near Meridith College so I've got reasonable elevation). The signal strength meter in my set says I'm getting strong signal (92-100%).


Yet, in the bad weather we had on Monday I was getting some drop outs. A scattering of pixels visually, and some random loss of audio. Just enough to annoy my wife.







Clear-ish nights like last night I got a good solid picture with no drop outs at all in the two hours I was paying attention.


So... here's the dumb newbie question: what causes the drop outs?


I did enough research to learn WUNC is broadcasting on UHF channel 25 (537.25 MHz). At least I think they are. That works out to a wave length of something around 22 inches I think (if I did the math right). So a quarter wave is like 5.5 inches which puts us in the range of pine tree leaves, yes?


Is it possible that I'm just seeing interference from moving leaves on trees? And rain would of course cause a lot of leaf motion. I'm just guessing here.










If not that, what are the likely causes? And what can I do about them?


And yes, I'm already thinking bigger antenna. But it would be nice if I can get the little one to work since it's already here. And no, I can't really go any higher. To clear the tree tops I'd likely need another 75+ feet anyway and that's just not going to happen.


----------



## jspENC

LIkely you were experiencing multi-path. Turn the antenna a bit and see if that helps next time it rains, (which I think will be Saturday) If not, consider a narrow antenna like a yagi or an 8 bay bowtie.


----------



## modforce

Thanks for the advice on the ground. I guess I will do this later in the week as I am ready to say good bye to cable and save that $52 per month!


----------



## jspENC

$52 a month is all you pay in the Triangle? Down here in Jacksonville, cable is $64 a month for just ANALOG!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17276398
> 
> 
> LIkely you were experiencing multi-path. Turn the antenna a bit and see if that helps next time it rains, (which I think will be Saturday) If not, consider a narrow antenna like a yagi or an 8 bay bowtie.



So I've heard about multi-path alot, what exactly is it in regards to reception? Is it simply something that disrupts the path of the incoming signal causing the original and the disrupted signal to be out of phase at the point of the antenna?


I take it this is most likely caused by physical impediments?


----------



## jspENC

Multi path is just as simple as it sounds... Two or more signal paths from the same channel coming into your antenna. One would be from the tower, and the others could be off of another house, or structure nearby. There could be reflections off of trees too. The idea is to receive only one signal, and that is done by turning the antenna to disrupt all but the desired path, or to put up an antenna that can be aimed and that rejects signals from the sides of the transmitter.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17276398
> 
> 
> LIkely you were experiencing multi-path. Turn the antenna a bit and see if that helps next time it rains, (which I think will be Saturday) If not, consider a narrow antenna like a yagi or an 8 bay bowtie.



I would have expected multi-path to be more or less constant -- not weather related. I mean, the buildings aren't moving. But the tree trunks are... Interesting thought.


----------



## tarheelone

Looks like FS Carolinas had finally gone HD full time! Oh color bars how we will miss thee. Also looks like they will be showing a good chunk of Canes game in HD this year.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17276398
> 
> 
> LIkely you were experiencing multi-path. Turn the antenna a bit and see if that helps next time it rains, (which I think will be Saturday) If not, consider a narrow antenna like a yagi or an 8 bay bowtie.



Any specific Yagi's you recommend?


----------



## neumannu47

Has anyone noticed the distorted sound on the TWC analog channels are in Cary? It's way overmodulated.


----------



## vidiot1985

I don't know what you mean by "overmodulated", but I've noticed that the few things I record on my DVR from WNCN 7 analog on TWC have audio sync problems, while stuff I record from WNCN 217 digital on TWC are fine. I don't know if it's a problem with my DVR or the signal.


I've also noticed that WRAL 255 digital's audio is *very* loud compared to the other channels I watch regularly.


----------



## Sebaz

Has anybody noticed in the past week or so that NBC17 has a very annoying flicker often? Other than the huge annoyance, I'm posting here to make sure that it's happening to everybody and not just me, because recently I put an Avermedia ATSC/ClearQAM tuner card and I'm getting the regular HD channels from Time Warner Cable, using Windows Media Center from Windows 7 RC to watch and record. The flicker is not present in any other channel, so the obvious conclusion would be that it's NBC17's problem, but I would like to know if anybody else noticed it to be sure before I call them. It might be a problem on TWC's side.


The flicker gets recorded, I paused some of the shows where it was more evident (last week's The Office and Heroes in special) and I went frame by frame and I could see how some frames were either more bright or less bright than normal. Right now I'm watching Heroes from last Monday and it's really distracting.


----------



## StinDaWg

Today a family member went to pick up another HD DVR box from Time Warner (Cary Towne Center) to use in the bedroom. When she came home I was excited to see she had the box waiting for me because I was not going to pick it up until next week. Anyways, I was surprised to see that the box she brought home was just in a plastic bag that said Time Warner. It had the box, power cable, coax cable, and remote with batteries. At first inspection the box was obviously used because it had scratches on it and it was not even the same model number of the box we have in the other room. The box we have in the living room is a 8240HDC with a manufacturer date of March 2009. This box was a 8300HDC with a manufacturer date of June 2007! It also had an older style remote that I have never seen before and it was not backlit like the one we have in the living room. It also did not have some of the buttons on it like On Demand. It was also very dirty and was crusted with gunk on the sides. Now, I have no problem getting a used box it if works, but I have probably got a dozen boxes from Time Warner over the years and every time it has been a new or at least looked new box that came in an official Time Warner cardboard carry case, complete with a fresh remote, power cables, component cables, instruction manual, welcome kit ect. They also told me the lady asked her if she needed a "HD cable" and if so it would cost an extra $30. She declined because I have 3 or 4 HDMI cables laying around but are they seriously trying to charge $30 for a component cable now? They have always gave me one for free no questions asked. Is this a new policy for Time Warner to give out old boxes and remotes and just throw them in a plastic bag? And charging $30 for a Component cable I mean come on. Do you think it was because she went to the one at the Towne Center mall and not an official Time Warner office? My relative said the lady working there didn't really seem like she knew what she was doing or knew anything about the product.


Is there any major differences between the 8300HDC and 8240HDC boxes? I'm guessing they run the same software and the guide and everything looks the same so I will probably keep the box and just go back and ask for the newer remote because I really don't like the one they gave me.


I'm getting a bunch of "This channel is not currently available try again later" on some of the HD channels as well. I'm guessing this is a SDV issue and happens quite often from what I hear.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/17298178
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The flicker gets recorded, I paused some of the shows where it was more evident (last week's The Office and Heroes in special) and I went frame by frame and I could see how some frames were either more bright or less bright than normal. Right now I'm watching Heroes from last Monday and it's really distracting.



I have not noticed this on NBC, but have noticed it on CBS, in particular on The Late Show with David Letterman in HD, but not The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson in HD.


----------



## alex7577

I just got an email from TWC about a cable box software upgrade on Oct. 6th. Does anyone have an details on this?


----------



## cgreco

I see on rabbitears.info that WRAL is supports Mobile TV. I get that Mobile TV is TV on a mobile, or handheld, device like a phone, but exactly how does it work? Does the handheld device require a special antenna? Is it IPTV? Is there a charge?


Thanks.


----------



## GT2554

I don't know how mobile TV works but I do know that it takes away more of the bandwidth from WRAL's HD channel 5.1. As soon WRAL added this Mobile TV service the main HD channel suffered a large quality loss. They are now down to ridiculously low bit rates for 1080i. Visible macro blocks on fast movement is a constant joy. WRAL, once one a leader in local HDTV technology, has degraded it's picture down to the point of being one of the worst CBS affiliates in the country. Raleigh HDTV is pitiful now as far as picture quality is concerned with WRAL CBS and WTVD ABC. WTVD has the idiotic dual 720p and one 480i fighting for bandwidth. Pretty soon it will all look worse than youtube.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex7577* /forum/post/17300335
> 
> 
> I just got an email from TWC about a cable box software upgrade on Oct. 6th. Does anyone have an details on this?



Where do you live? Greensboro and the surrounding areas are finally getting "upgraded" from SARA to Navigator starting tomorrow. I suppose it is also possible that we are also getting a new navigator update as it has been a while since we got one and we are now several versions behind. 8300HDC boxes in Charlotte were updated last week.


----------



## StinDaWg

I read on another forum that Time Warner is starting to roll out new boxes to replace the SAs. Samsung SMT-H3090 is the model number I believe. They come in either 160GB or 320GB. They are already available in Charlotte, NY, Orlando and a few other places. Anyone have any insider info on when we may be getting these boxes in the Raleigh area?










http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...ype=prd_detail


----------



## csimon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17301436
> 
> 
> Where do you live? Greensboro and the surrounding areas are finally getting "upgraded" from SARA to Navigator starting tomorrow. I suppose it is also possible that we are also getting a new navigator update as it has been a while since we got one and we are now several versions behind. 8300HDC boxes in Charlotte were updated last week.



I got this email (x2) today as well. I live in Apex (TWC Cary) and have 8300HD and 4250HD boxes. Pretty sure I am running Navigator on both boxes though (definitely on the 8300).


----------



## easternncnewswat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GT2554* /forum/post/17301259
> 
> 
> I don't know how mobile TV works but I do know that it takes away more of the bandwidth from WRAL's HD channel 5.1. As soon WRAL added this Mobile TV service the main HD channel suffered a large quality loss. They are now down to ridiculously low bit rates for 1080i. Visible macro blocks on fast movement is a constant joy. WRAL, once one a leader in local HDTV technology, has degraded it's picture down to the point of being one of the worst CBS affiliates in the country. Raleigh HDTV is pitiful now as far as picture quality is concerned with WRAL CBS and WTVD ABC. WTVD has the idiotic dual 720p and one 480i fighting for bandwidth. Pretty soon it will all look worse than youtube.



I have to say I agree with you here... I stopped by WRAL on Sunday to check out the bull-riding championship or something another and their pq was god awful during that. Last night's news over on WRAZ looked pretty bad too. What the heck is 50.3 even going for? It's just an SD simulcast.


----------



## jspENC

I hate complaining about things, but I also noticed over the weekend that WRAL now looks as bad if not worse than WTVD. Their news (WRAL) looked like it was almost standard def being aired in just a wide screen 16:9 format. Wasn't sure whether to place blame on TW cable or what was being transmitted. I think they better back off some bandwidth on THIS TV.


I am now glad I get ENC broadcasts, at least for network viewing. WNCN still looks half way decent, and that's amazing considering they used to be the worst.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csimon2* /forum/post/17302262
> 
> 
> I got this email (x2) today as well. I live in Apex (TWC Cary) and have 8300HD and 4250HD boxes. Pretty sure I am running Navigator on both boxes though (definitely on the 8300).



All boxes in the Triangle are running Navigator now so I guess it just means that maybe we are going to get an update. Raleigh and Greensboro are run out of the same head end now so they may be applying the newest version across the board. Guess we'll find out early in the morning.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17302240
> 
> 
> I read on another forum that Time Warner is starting to roll out new boxes to replace the SAs. Samsung SMT-H3090 is the model number I believe. They come in either 160GB or 320GB. They are already available in Charlotte, NY, Orlando and a few other places. Anyone have any insider info on when we may be getting these boxes in the Raleigh area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...ype=prd_detail




There have been a few reports on here since June that people have been getting this boxes in the Triangle. I know at one time there was a report that they where handing them out from the service center in Chapel Hill. Folks who have used them in Charlotte and other markets have been having problems with them. They run the ODN version of Navigator(same as the 8300HDC) which has been spotty. They just got an update the other day that seems to have helped with some issues. Other than the larger hard drive there isn't much benefit to them yet. They do have a 16X9 guide but it's just the regular guide stretched with no extra data. Although the extra hard drive is nice, I'm sticking with my 8300HD until they get all the navigator issues worked out.


----------



## GT2554

Today I took one of my 8240HDC's to the Raleigh TWC office to exchange for another. This one was spontaneously rebooting watching recorded programs and also mysteriously jumping to the end of recorded programs. I SPECIFICALLY asked for a Samsung and was told they were not giving them out anymore due to all the issues they had with them. I said to the CSR, "You mean they're worse than this!!!", while pointing at the 8240 and she just gave me a blank look. She gave me an older, beat up 8300HDC and said they have given less trouble. While it is loud and looks rode hard and put up wet, it appears to work so far. I was a DirecTivo user for nearly 8 years. In those 8 years and through two generations, I never had the problems with two of them that one SA DVR from TWC has in a week. I don't know how any DVR could possibly be worse than these Scientific Atlanta boxes from Time Warner. Seriously, someone should be fired.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/17300374
> 
> 
> I see on rabbitears.info that WRAL is supports Mobile TV. I get that Mobile TV is TV on a mobile, or handheld, device like a phone, but exactly how does it work? Does the handheld device require a special antenna? Is it IPTV? Is there a charge?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



In no particular order:


1) No special antenna other than maybe a pole like you'd see on the old LCD watchman TVs.


2) No charge. Free.


3) It is not IPTV. It's just like any TV stream. However, there are ways to have the device store a program, or something.


4) As far as how it works, I am not really certain. I know it consumes some of the bandwidth from the stream, but I don't know the details. jsmar from the Denver thread has been studying it extensively and would be able to answer better than I can.


- Trip


----------



## IamtheWolf

Received a voice message when I returned home from work. 1 or more of my boxes they said. I have 2 x SA8300HD, 1 SA8300HDC and 1 x 4240. We'll see....


----------



## drunet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GT2554* /forum/post/17302781
> 
> 
> Today I took one of my 8240HDC's to the Raleigh TWC office to exchange for another. This one was spontaneously rebooting watching recorded programs and also mysteriously jumping to the end of recorded programs. I SPECIFICALLY asked for a Samsung and was told they were not giving them out anymore due to all the issues they had with them. I said to the CSR, "You mean they're worse than this!!!", while pointing at the 8240 and she just gave me a blank look. She gave me an older, beat up 8300HDC and said they have given less trouble. While it is loud and looks rode hard and put up wet, it appears to work so far. I was a DirecTivo user for nearly 8 years. In those 8 years and through two generations, I never had the problems with two of them that one SA DVR from TWC has in a week. I don't know how any DVR could possibly be worse than these Scientific Atlanta boxes from Time Warner. Seriously, someone should be fired.



I got the Samsung box from the Atlantic Ave. office about 3 months ago. I asked for one and after some pleading I got one. I read about the box in some thread here and got the uncompressed AC3 audio to work with my new Denon receiver and I can say that I did notice a difference. I have not had any issues with the box either. Did anyone find out what the update is for?


----------



## fasterthanyours

Got the same phone call today on my cell, my main account contact #. Also got an email on my acct email address.


This should be interesting, can't wait to see what it does now.


----------



## jspENC

Looks like WTVD was granted their STA of 45kW. Most of you should see a big jump on your meter when they turn up the juice.


----------



## Lee L

That is good about WTVD. I wonder how long it will take them to up the power?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17303276
> 
> 
> 4) As far as how it works, I am not really certain. I know it consumes some of the bandwidth from the stream, but I don't know the details. jsmar from the Denver thread has been studying it extensively and would be able to answer better than I can.



I don't have dvbtraffic output handy, but the introduction of this nonsense took the file sizes of 1 hour primetime recordings from roughly 6.75GB/hr to 6.06GB/hr for me. After this drop, I've noticed an increase in macroblocking in fast motion, and even some glitching in scenes with a lot of panning (eg, opening scenes of The Mentalist are great to demonstrate this) where it looks like frames have been dropped by the WRAL encoder.


As far as I know, the only market for this mobile DTV seems to be the captive audience on city buses in Raleigh. The least they could do would be to turn this useless nonsense off during primetime and during sports, or at least throttle its bandwidth back to nothing.


I'm thinking about moving my antenna outside so that I can pick up WFMY 100% reliably and avoid WRAL.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17306812
> 
> 
> I don't have dvbtraffic output handy, but the introduction of this nonsense took the file sizes of 1 hour primetime recordings from roughly 6.75GB/hr to 6.06GB/hr for me. After this drop, I've noticed an increase in macroblocking in fast motion, and even some glitching in scenes with a lot of panning (eg, opening scenes of The Mentalist are great to demonstrate this) where it looks like frames have been dropped by the WRAL encoder.



Last I looked, the Mobile DTV was taking up 2.75 Mbps on WRAL. I actually have this number listed on RabbitEars under Technical Data. (Mobile DTV is static bitrate and cannot be varied like the other streams.)



> Quote:
> As far as I know, the only market for this mobile DTV seems to be the captive audience on city buses in Raleigh. The least they could do would be to turn this useless nonsense off during primetime and during sports, or at least throttle its bandwidth back to nothing.



At the moment, that's the case. Once consumer hardware becomes available next year, it should be available in laptops/netbooks, cell phones, and other portable devices. Whether or not that actually happens... we'll see.



> Quote:
> I'm thinking about moving my antenna outside so that I can pick up WFMY 100% reliably and avoid WRAL.
> 
> 
> Drew



Not the worst idea. They have an SD weather sub and a blank sub that uses no bandwidth.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho

The main story on newsandobserver.com is "Light voting reported in Wake, Durham"


Let's hope that our local stations don't slice and dice our primetime HD tonight with results from elections that very few people even care about enough to bother to vote in. Personally, I early voted, and if I want to see the election results, I'll look at newsandobserver.com, or wral.com..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17306855
> 
> 
> At the moment, that's the case. Once consumer hardware becomes available next year, it should be available in laptops/netbooks, cell phones, and other portable devices. Whether or not that actually happens... we'll see.



As I posted before, even the gadget crazy Koreans don't bother to use mobile DTV, so I doubt that it will catch on with Joe Sixpack. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08...obile_tv_flop/ From the article "TMC found that only 1.17 per cent of the mobile TV-equipped audience was watching - peaking at 3.58 per cent during the commute rush hour"


Since there's essentially no effective mass transit here, I doubt we'd see even that much of a peak during commute time (or else we'd see a lot more collisions).


Drew


----------



## frankpc

I've also had the TW Samsung box for a few months. The reboots have settled down a bit and the larger hard drive is nice. That said, no former Sat user would be happy. Clunky to use, even basic things like fast forward and rewind in recorded material is inconsistent. If I had a reasonable look angle to the Sats, I would ditch TW in a heartbeat.


Frank


----------



## Satch Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17302240
> 
> 
> I read on another forum that Time Warner is starting to roll out new boxes to replace the SAs. Samsung SMT-H3090 is the model number I believe. They come in either 160GB or 320GB. They are already available in Charlotte, NY, Orlando and a few other places. Anyone have any insider info on when we may be getting these boxes in the Raleigh area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...ype=prd_detail



The new TWC boxes are the Samsungs 3090 and the newest just released is the Samsung 3270. For some strange reason, PIP has been disabled on the 3270. BUT the 3270 does have a 300GB hard drive, (as opposed to 160GB in the 3090's and 8300's.) The 3270's main release area is San Diego. TWC Division President Bob Barlow has said that Samsung's 3270 box is not supporting PIP. Others say the lack of PIP in the 3270 is a bug and Samsung and TWC are playing the blame game with responsibility for it. So there is no PIP in the 3270's (for now.)


The SA-8300 HDC and the Samsung 3090 run the same OCAP version of Navigator with the same functions and features. The Samsung 3090 is the newest widestream box.


The current MDN boxes will still be supported with updates. The latest version being reported in NYC is now 2.4.6-21. The widespread update is now, or soon will be 2.4.6-19. Navigator 3.0 for MDN is being tested and Keyword Search is being worked on for all versions of Navigator (MDN/ODN) Longer program listings and remote DVR management are also being tested for Navigator. No word on release dates, but I would estimate not till next year.


Jack


----------



## StinDaWg

Well, I woke up today and my cable box was powered off, thus I'm guessing there was a software update and it rebooted. However, I see no difference in anything today.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17306812
> 
> 
> After this drop, I've noticed an increase in macroblocking in fast motion, and even some glitching in scenes with a lot of panning (eg, opening scenes of The Mentalist are great to demonstrate this) where it looks like frames have been dropped by the WRAL encoder.



I'm a newbie to digital video. I've been having "fun" trying to correlate what seem to be visual errors with signal problems -- mostly multipath in my case perhaps.


I used to get WRAL stunningly clearly. Since these postings about WRAL decreasing bit rate on their signal I have in fact noticed some decline. I've seen what looks like pixelation at edge boundries during fast motion -- is this what you are calling macroblocking? I haven't seen any glitches in pans however.


I guess what I'm looking for is a source for the correct "jargon" so I'll know how to describe what I see. Is there anywhere on the 'net where one can go to learn the broadcast digital video jargon and see some examples of what the various problems look like? I'm just looking for a little education.


----------



## GT2554

I think you are on the right path to understanding.


I'm no expert. This may not be exact but I'll try to explain what I mean by macroblocking.


MPEG2 is the video compression that our over the air (OTA) High Definition broadcasting system uses. Most if not all current cable HD uses the same system.


MPEG2 divides the picture into squares or blocks (macroblocks) of pixels during compression.

720p has 3600 macroblocks, 1080i has 8160 macroblocks


MPEG2 can compress still or nearly still images very efficiently, but it needs more bitrate for high motion video. When the bitrate of the video is too low to handle the amount of motion, one of the artifacts produced is visible blocks in the areas of high motion.


When I can see visible groups of blocks during fast motion, I know the channel is not giving enough bitrate to properly encode the video signal with MPEG2. It is "macroblocking".


----------



## modforce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/16850352
> 
> 
> Panasonic firmware can be found at
> http://www.pasctraining.panasonic.co...are/index.html



It definetly pays to read back through this thread. I found the above update and was able to update my dvd player/tuner. I was not aware that I could do that. Now I am receiving more channels then before! Thanks for making us aware.


----------



## nitdawg

 UNC-TV: EXCLUSIVE NEWS FOR FACEBOOK FANS LIKE APRIL GREEN: UNC-TV Announces an Exciting New Service Coming on November 1...UNC-EX 


So I guess this is re-branding of the UNC-NC channel?


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17320043
> 
> UNC-TV: EXCLUSIVE NEWS FOR FACEBOOK FANS LIKE APRIL GREEN: UNC-TV Announces an Exciting New Service Coming on November 1...UNC-EX
> 
> 
> So I guess this is re-branding of the UNC-NC channel?



Will this be an HD or SD channel? I am wondering if they will do like WTVD and have two HD channels and the Kids SD channel.


----------



## bakerm5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17306441
> 
> 
> Looks like WTVD was granted their STA of 45kW. Most of you should see a big jump on your meter when they turn up the juice.



How soon do we think this will happen? Can't find anything on WTVD's web site or on FCC's web site for a power increase date. Probably don't know where to look.


----------



## jmduncan

This morning at about 7am I was able to decode WTVD for the first time at 130 miles away. I could probably get it more often if it weren't for the much closer signal on ch11 from WTVI in Charlotte. I'm curious if I'll be able to get it more consistently when/if WTVD increases their power.


Of course, there was a lot of tropo this morning.







I also decoded WNCT-9 and WCTI-12 in New Bern at over 200 miles! They both came in at over 50% signal strength.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerm5* /forum/post/17325020
> 
> 
> How soon do we think this will happen? Can't find anything on WTVD's web site or on FCC's web site for a power increase date. Probably don't know where to look.



I have no idea... I just know that it is a good sign for those who have been complaining about bad signals from them since the transition. A lot of OTA people in eastern portions of the Raleigh market have switched to WCTI ABC out of New Bern because they can't see WTVD. Although they still may choose to stay with WCTI if they want good HD pictures.


----------



## modforce

I am able to get UNC but it seems to break up alot. I am in Willow Spring on the Fuquay side. Not sure if I ought to rasie the antenna higher to the peak and add a 5' rod or not. It does comes in but it scrambles a little for a couple minutes. Signal on everything else is fine. Maybe they will turn up the power a little bit to help things out.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17328548
> 
> 
> Although they still may choose to stay with WCTI if they want good HD pictures.



I was coming here to post just how horrible WTVD is looking now. The NASCAR race yesterday was as bad as I have ever seen WTVD look. Very littel detail overall and horrible compression artifacts around all the graphics. It literally looked like some old 28.8 streaming Real video from 1996 at times.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17340700
> 
> 
> I was coming here to post just how horrible WTVD is looking now. The NASCAR race yesterday was as bad as I have ever seen WTVD look. Very littel detail overall and horrible compression artifacts around all the graphics. It literally looked like some old 28.8 streaming Real video from 1996 at times.



I didn't see the NASCAR race because I'm boycotting WTVD. A station should be fined for not allowing sufficient bandwith to the main station (11.1).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17341865
> 
> 
> I didn't see the NASCAR race because I'm boycotting WTVD. A station should be fined for not allowing sufficient bandwith to the main station (11.1).



Are you looking at the same WTVD OTA (11.1) that I am ?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17341966
> 
> 
> Are you looking at the same WTVD OTA (11.1) that I am ?



Yep...and if you look at scene changes, fast panning cameras, etc. you'll notice macroblocking, muted colors, and an overall "hazy" look. It is not acceptable. Therefore, I won't watch it and encourage others who see the same issues to do the same.


----------



## thess

Has TWC bumped their rates recently?


Trying to figure out how adding a $2.50 cable card bumped my monthly bill up by twelve bucks, especially since I also removed the HD universal package at the same time.


----------



## vidiot1985

Have you gotten that extra $12 on more than one bill?


Maybe they charged you for the installation:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...p/pricing.html 

Installation

...

Change of service equipment $9.95/ea


----------



## gstelmack





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17350402
> 
> 
> Has TWC bumped their rates recently?
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out how adding a $2.50 cable card bumped my monthly bill up by twelve bucks, especially since I also removed the HD universal package at the same time.




Mine went up back in July when I hit my 1 year anniversary. I had the two-year price-locked deal, where of course price-locked means "1 year in we can raise your rates". I missed that fine print...


----------



## thess

It was not installation, paid that on a prior statement.


I think I did have some special deal and I probably lost it when I changed service. I'll give them a call.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/17353327
> 
> 
> It was not installation, paid that on a prior statement.
> 
> 
> I think I did have some special deal and I probably lost it when I changed service. I'll give them a call.



It was these kinds of things and the constant rate increases that caused me to leave TWC years ago for sat.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/17354070
> 
> 
> It was these kinds of things and the constant rate increases that caused me to leave TWC years ago for sat.



And me for OTA. That and the fact that I never looked at 7/8 or more of the channels they forced me to take to get the few that I actually wanted. What TWC needs is real competition.


Until then, my antenna works fine for local channels, some good ones that TWC doesn't carry. Most of the series I wanted to see from the cable channels make their way to Blu-ray or at least DVD eventually, so I rent them through Netflix. True, I'm a year or two late to the party, but it's just entertainment. Ain't that big a deal.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/17354679
> 
> 
> Most of the series I wanted to see from the cable channels make their way to Blu-ray or at least DVD



Amen to what you said above about not watching 7/8 of the junk you pay for. I get the 3 or 4 cable series that I'm interested in via Hulu within a few hours of their broadcast on cable. The only thing I really miss from TWC is ESPN and FSN, but there are sports bars & friends' parties for that.


Drew


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/17354679
> 
> 
> What TWC needs is real competition.



I am hoping that u-Verse and the ever increasing availability of shows on the internet will add to the competition for cable and sat and start driving prices down. It would be great if somebody offered an a la carte service, but the networks will never go for that in their pricing structure.


----------



## RMartin631




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17328548
> 
> 
> I have no idea... I just know that it is a good sign for those who have been complaining about bad signals from them since the transition. A lot of OTA people in eastern portions of the Raleigh market have switched to WCTI ABC out of New Bern because they can't see WTVD.



I'm one of those whiners. I was playing around with my antennas this morning trying to get WTVD to come in consistantly. I have a RS 75" and a CM 4228. Still no luck. I just need a little more signal!


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17345757
> 
> 
> Yep...and if you look at scene changes, fast panning cameras, etc. you'll notice macroblocking, muted colors, and an overall "hazy" look. It is not acceptable. Therefore, I won't watch it and encourage others who see the same issues to do the same.



OK - I was watching the NASCAR race last night - looking for what you're describing - I don't see it. BTW - my TV is a 32 inch 1368x768 pixel Olevia. It's either doing an outstanding job of hiding it or it's not there. Or you're watching on a considerably larger set.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17375353
> 
> 
> OK - I was watching the NASCAR race last night - looking for what you're describing - I don't see it. BTW - my TV is a 32 inch 1368x768 pixel Olevia. It's either doing an outstanding job of hiding it or it's not there. Or you're watching on a considerably larger set.



Last time I was WTVD (which was, admittedly, several months ago), I definitely saw lots of pixelation. It was much worse on 11-2, but 11-1 showed it as well.


- Trip


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17345757
> 
> 
> Yep...and if you look at scene changes, fast panning cameras, etc. you'll notice macroblocking, muted colors, and an overall "hazy" look. It is not acceptable. Therefore, I won't watch it and encourage others who see the same issues to do the same.



I was seeing some of this last night -- on WRAL. I was switching back and forth between WRAL and WFMY watching CSI Miami. The WFMY signal was better. WRAL's signal was muting the colors a little and seemed to have less clarity, especially with motion, and every once in a while I could see some macroblocking where there was both motion and a contrast boundary (dark / light).


You'd think they would learn a lesson from watching print media slowly die off. Print media sold out their subscribers in favor of the advertisers, causing their subscriptions to decline. Which in turn caused their ad revenue to decline. Repeat until at bottom of drain.


If the broadcasters think they are immune from this, they are sadly mistaken. If they won't provide a quality signal that's worth watching, I won't spend any time watching it.


----------



## HDMe2

Did something good happen with WTVD this weekend?


Admittedly very much unscientific, unless perhaps it is related to the cold spell that also just started...


but my Dish receiver had been roughly 72-74 signal strength on WTVD since the changeover. Solid for me, but lower than it had been... but this weekend I'm getting a pretty solid 83 signal.


Am wondering if it's just the weather being more conducive OR if they upped the power or something?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17375353
> 
> 
> OK - I was watching the NASCAR race last night - looking for what you're describing - I don't see it. BTW - my TV is a 32 inch 1368x768 pixel Olevia. It's either doing an outstanding job of hiding it or it's not there. Or you're watching on a considerably larger set.




I'm watching on a 70" SXRD 1080p set. Believe me, you can see it. My set does an outstanding job with motion. But, it also shows flaws in transmission quite well.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17379607
> 
> 
> I'm watching on a 70" SXRD 1080p set. Believe me, you can see it. My set does an outstanding job with motion. But, it also shows flaws in transmission quite well.



I was going to say 70 inches magnifies any flaws too...


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17379631
> 
> 
> I was going to say 70 inches magnifies any flaws too...



I have had this set for about 18 months. I can easily recall from before the quality of WTVD. When 11-2 first started broadcasting in 720p, it was quite evident in the drop in PQ. I'm just sad to see it go this way.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17378214
> 
> 
> Did something good happen with WTVD this weekend?
> 
> 
> Admittedly very much unscientific, unless perhaps it is related to the cold spell that also just started...
> 
> 
> but my Dish receiver had been roughly 72-74 signal strength on WTVD since the changeover. Solid for me, but lower than it had been... but this weekend I'm getting a pretty solid 83 signal.
> 
> 
> Am wondering if it's just the weather being more conducive OR if they upped the power or something?



WTVD does have their STA to boost power approved , so maybe ? ...

No real improvement seen here, however...


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17375353
> 
> 
> OK - I was watching the NASCAR race last night - looking for what you're describing - I don't see it. BTW - my TV is a 32 inch 1368x768 pixel Olevia. It's either doing an outstanding job of hiding it or it's not there. Or you're watching on a considerably larger set.



a 32" tv isn't going to "expose" mpeg macroblocking like a 70" tv will. the smaller the TV, the less dependence on high quality encoding. try standing closer to your 32" TV, like maybe 2 feet away. any macroblocking should be more apparent.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17379653
> 
> 
> I have had this set for about 18 months. I can easily recall from before the quality of WTVD. When 11-2 first started broadcasting in 720p, it was quite evident in the drop in PQ. I'm just sad to see it go this way.



I have a 46" Sony LCD that I sit rather close to, and I notice it too.


I think that 11-1's quality started to go downhill well before 11-2 started broadcasting in so-called "HD". I record some syndicated re-runs on WTVD (SG Atlantis, used to record SG-1). Anyway, I noticed that they dropped their bitrate from ~6.5GB/hr to 4.5GB/hr quite a while back, well in advance of 11-2 going 720p. I'll bet network owned stations turned up the compression nation wide as some sort of feasibility study for using a 720p sub. We should have complained a year ago, and maybe we could have stopped this.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

They actually were complaining in Houston. I watch every thread that deals with OTA, and they noticed the moment the compression levels changed in Houston. You can guess how much difference their complaints made.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

As I'm reading TSReader Lite this morning -

11.1 is around 10.5 MBPS

11.2 is around 5.5 MBPS

11.3 is around 1.25 MBPS


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17386430
> 
> 
> As I'm reading TSReader Lite this morning -
> 
> 11.1 is around 10.5 MBPS
> 
> 11.2 is around 5.5 MBPS
> 
> 11.3 is around 1.25 MBPS



Sorry to be pedantic, but you mean mega-BITS (Mb) per second, not mega-BYTES (MB) per second. Eg, 10.5 Mbps or 10.5 Mb/s.


At any rate, your numbers are pretty close to what I've observed. As far as my eyes can tell, you need at least 13.5Mb/s for decent quality MPEG2 with 720p , and 15Mb/s for 1080i. This kind of makes sense. When you do the math, 1080i has to update roughly 12.5% more pixels at 30 frames/second than 720p does at 60 frames/second.


If they could just drop 11.2 from 720p to 480i and run it at 2.5Mb/s, 11.1 might look 1/2 way decent again, and 11.2 would certainly look better itself. What idiots..


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17379959
> 
> 
> WTVD does have their STA to boost power approved , so maybe ? ...
> 
> No real improvement seen here, however...



FYI, late last night I was seeing a steady 92 signal strength...


Either they have made a major boost OR it was just the cold/clear air being much more conducive to transmission. Will have to see over time what happens.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17387332
> 
> 
> Sorry to be pedantic, but you mean mega-BITS (Mb) per second, not mega-BYTES (MB) per second. Eg, 10.5 Mbps or 10.5 Mb/s.
> 
> 
> At any rate, your numbers are pretty close to what I've observed. As far as my eyes can tell, you need at least 13.5Mb/s for decent quality MPEG2 with 720p , and 15Mb/s for 1080i. This kind of makes sense. When you do the math, 1080i has to update roughly 12.5% more pixels at 30 frames/second than 720p does at 60 frames/second.
> 
> 
> If they could just drop 11.2 from 720p to 480i and run it at 2.5Mb/s, 11.1 might look 1/2 way decent again, and 11.2 would certainly look better itself. What idiots..
> 
> 
> Drew



YOu're probably right on the bits / bytes - but that was the numbers I saw this morning. I was also observing that these are not "static" values - so I'm betting they are using Stat-muxes to "rob Peter to pay Paul".


----------



## csimon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17381365
> 
> 
> I think that 11-1's quality started to go downhill well before 11-2 started broadcasting in so-called "HD".



I'd have to completely agree. I distinctly remember trying to watch college football last season on ABC versus ESPN and easily noticing the quality difference was night and day. Since all sports aired on ABC are produced by ESPN and distributed on the same backend, there should be little difference. But what WTVD calls "HD" is a frankly a joke. I think this season they did try and mitigate the issue by applying a slight blur to the image, but this only adds a layer of softness to the picture that makes it only look as good as a decently upscaled DVD.


(By ESPN, I mean ESPN and ESPN2, not that crappy pixelated image that Time Warner is trying to also push off as "HD" for their SDV channels. What an embarrassment when watching ESPNU on a 106" screen!)


----------



## tarheelone

October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:


Classic On Demand - Channel 512

Thriller On Demand - Channel 513

Kids/Teens On Demand - Channel 514

Action On Demand - Channel 515

Comedy On Demand - Channel 516

Drama On Demand - Channel 517

Lo Mejor On Demand - Channel 547

HBO 2 East HD - Channel 414

BBC America HD - Channel 235

Headline News HD - Channel 232

Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 236

truTV HD - Channel 242

MSNBC HD - Channel 233

TCM HD - Channel 243



November 24, 2009: The following channels will be added:


HBO Signature East HD - Channel 415

HBO Family East HD - Channel 416

HBO Comedy East HD - Channel 417

HBO Zone East HD - Channel 418

HBO Latino East HD - Channel 419

Showtime Too HD - Channel 454

Action Max HD - Channel 436

Cartoon HD - Channel 230

WE HD - Channel 231

IFC HD - Channel 306


----------



## efranklin002

Can someone tell me why WRAL isn't showing any NFL football right now? It's 1:30 and they are showing the f-ing Wedding Singer instead of the NFL. What the hell??????


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002* /forum/post/17416199
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me why WRAL isn't showing any NFL football right now? It's 1:30 and they are showing the f-ing Wedding Singer instead of the NFL. What the hell??????



They have only one game (Bills / Panthers @4pm) this weekend, and Fox has 2. It seems to trade off like this, where Fox has 2 and CBS has 1, then CBS has 2 and Fox has 1. They've been doing it like this for years. Complain to the money-grubbing scumbags that run the NFL. And while you're at it, ask them to offer a paid streaming service like the MLB.tv for their games, so we can watch out-of-market NFL without being beholden to DirecTV, which many fans can't get (trees, landlords, HOAs, etc) even if they are willing to pay their exorbitant rates. I would kill for NFL.tv.


Drew


PS: Go Bills (I know, that's going to make me really popular around here, but I'm just so excited to finally see my team w/o having to go to a sports bar)


----------



## efranklin002

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/17380728
> 
> 
> a 32" tv isn't going to "expose" mpeg macroblocking like a 70" tv will. the smaller the TV, the less dependence on high quality encoding. try standing closer to your 32" TV, like maybe 2 feet away. any macroblocking should be more apparent.




Ain't no macroblocking happening today, gentlemen - at least when I tell the TV to do a 1:1 of a 720p component feed. And I was watching from about 3-4 feet from the screen.


Now, When I looked at it from my PC (again OTA 11.1) - and went full screen - I did see some fuzzing / muddying up of text graphics (white text on a black background was where it really showed). But again - no other macroblocking etc. (and I've been a Dish sub long enough that I KNOW what that looks like).


I can send you a 20GB recording of the race if you would like to examine it yourself.


I would suggest that it's your upscaling on your TVs that's causing your issues.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17417312
> 
> 
> Ain't no macroblocking happening today, gentlemen - at least when I tell the TV to do a 1:1 of a 720p component feed. And I was watching from about 3-4 feet from the screen.
> 
> 
> Now, When I looked at it from my PC (again OTA 11.1) - and went full screen - I did see some fuzzing / muddying up of text graphics (white text on a black background was where it really showed). But again - no other macroblocking etc. (and I've been a Dish sub long enough that I KNOW what that looks like).
> 
> 
> I can send you a 20GB recording of the race if you would like to examine it yourself.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that it's your upscaling on your TVs that's causing your issues.



Are you watching on DISH or OTA? When you watch cars move, you don't see macroblocking. However, when graphics come on the screen (like you are watching ESPN of ABC)...watch the graphics as they "disappear". You can see macrblocking every time.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/17420188
> 
> 
> Are you watching on DISH or OTA? When you watch cars move, you don't see macroblocking. However, when graphics come on the screen (like you are watching ESPN of ABC)...watch the graphics as they "disappear". You can see macrblocking every time.



I'm watching the race OTA. I'll take a better look now that I know what you're talking about.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17416245
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Go Bills (I know, that's going to make me really popular around here, but I'm just so excited to finally see my team w/o having to go to a sports bar)



2nd that Drew...I'm a western NYer myself, glad to see them on TV!


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17420292
> 
> 
> I'm watching the race OTA. I'll take a better look now that I know what you're talking about.



The only time I notice actual blocking on races is in a quick transition or the closeup of hte cars shows focussed crowd flying by behind them. THis causes problems no matter what, but looks worse on ABC than it used to.


The real problem is the overall compression and softness. Look at the edge of any graphic and you get tons of compression caused edge problems, sometimes extending a dozen or more pixels away from the graphic. It is very noticeable even at beyond normal viewing distances to me. I notice this on 3 1080i plasmas and 2 720 LCDs veiwing OTA so it is not merely cross conversions IMO.


----------



## thess

Anyone having problems tuning FXHD in the last day or two, specifically on cablecard?


I can tune it but I have a friend about a mile away who hasn't been able to, on a Tivo S3 with cablecard. Equipment has been restarted.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17421387
> 
> 
> The only time I notice actual blocking on races is in a quick transition or the closeup of hte cars shows focussed crowd flying by behind them. THis causes problems no matter what, but looks worse on ABC than it used to.
> 
> 
> The real problem is the overall compression and softness. Look at the edge of any graphic and you get tons of compression caused edge problems, sometimes extending a dozen or more pixels away from the graphic. It is very noticeable even at beyond normal viewing distances to me. I notice this on 3 1080i plasmas and 2 720 LCDs veiwing OTA so it is not merely cross conversions IMO.



If you look hard enough at ANY digital TV - you can get blurry background flying by while the object they are tracking stays perfect.


On the 2nd paragraph - I guess I'm conditioned by years of barely adequate DBS SD to notice things like that. That's one reason our normal viewing distance is in the 10-15 feet range - so little issues like that get hidden.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17405439
> 
> 
> October 28, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> Classic On Demand - Channel 512
> 
> Thriller On Demand - Channel 513
> 
> Kids/Teens On Demand - Channel 514
> 
> Action On Demand - Channel 515
> 
> Comedy On Demand - Channel 516
> 
> Drama On Demand - Channel 517
> 
> Lo Mejor On Demand - Channel 547
> 
> HBO 2 East HD - Channel 414
> 
> BBC America HD - Channel 235
> 
> Headline News HD - Channel 232
> 
> Investigation Discovery HD - Channel 236
> 
> truTV HD - Channel 242
> 
> MSNBC HD - Channel 233
> 
> TCM HD - Channel 243
> 
> 
> 
> November 24, 2009: The following channels will be added:
> 
> 
> HBO Signature East HD - Channel 415
> 
> HBO Family East HD - Channel 416
> 
> HBO Comedy East HD - Channel 417
> 
> HBO Zone East HD - Channel 418
> 
> HBO Latino East HD - Channel 419
> 
> Showtime Too HD - Channel 454
> 
> Action Max HD - Channel 436
> 
> Cartoon HD - Channel 230
> 
> WE HD - Channel 231
> 
> IFC HD - Channel 306



The new HD channels are up and running at my house a day early, Raleigh near Crabtree Valley Mall. (Except for all the "On Demand" faux channels). Starting to get aggressively pounded by AT&T Uverse marketing. The race is on....


----------



## ldmccall

On Friday I finished installing Windows 7 on my dual TWC CableCARD system. Because it is Windows 7, I'm able to use the SDV tuning adapter, which is working well. I'm now getting all non-demand channels, including Fox Sports South HD and ESPNU-HD.


The TWC technician (who was surprisingly adept) said that they had done one installation in Garner, but couldn't get it working. The reason is that the ATI tuner firmware update and the SDV tuning adapter drivers are not yet available to the public (they were _supposed_ to be available last week!). I'm not able to forward these to anyone, but can say that the system is running solidly. After 4 days I have had no CableCARD pairing issues (have one single-channel, and one multi-stream).


Pretty soon, Microsoft will release the tool which will allow _any_ fairly new PC (not just certified systems) to run CableCARD tuners with Windows 7 Media Center. For those of you have been watching this possibility, my advice is to wait until ?February? when the Ceton 6-tuner internal card is said to be released. Right now you can get a pair of external ATI CableCARD tuners, but they are $400 a piece, and cannot handle multistream, so you will tune exactly one channel per tuner + CableCARD you purchase and rent, respectively. The Ceton tuner will enable a single Multistream CableCARD to tune SIX simultaneous streams. Very nice.


One enhancement I was excited about was the change in DRM for Media Center. Before, only cable channels tuned with an ATI DCTuner contained DRM. Windows 7 takes that away and makes the system recognize whatever the cable company is flagging, on a per-show basis. So, potentially nothing would have DRM. Unfortunately everything I've recorded in Windows 7 through Time Warner's, CableCARDs has been "copy-protected" (officially known as "copy-once"). This copy protection is important for me because I want to move recordings to the iPhone so I can watch them during lunch. Alas, there is no improvement on this topic so far when moving from Vista to 7 in Raleigh.


For those wondering about a QAM tuner, I recommend the HDHomeRun dual clear QAM tuner (~$150). It sits as a network device with two coax inputs, and offers all of Time Warner's channels up to 24, DRM-free. About 90% of what I record and watch is network TV anyway, so it makes for a nice tuner #3 and tuner #4 for the system. Yes it only does clear QAM, but honestly, the cable companies are making moves to make ATSC extinct anyway, so I'm not too worried about its inability to record ATSC channels.


For those wondering about channel mapping in Media Center 7, this is much improved. HDHomeRun is getting QAM channels (like 83.3 or so), and puts them in Media Center automatically on the correct Time Warner channel, in _most_ cases. Some manual mapping will need to be done, but that is easy. Simply find 83.3 in the guide, and edit the channel. The next screen allows you to assign the correct channel number. From here you can merge the channels with those tuned from the ATI tuners if you want.


What I did is I mapped all HD versions of WRAL to channel 3, and gave the HDHomeRun priority. I also hid all SD versions of WRAL from the guide to avoid confusion. Now when anyone in the house tunes to 3, they will get WRAL-HD off the HDHomeRun if possible. If someone else is using both HDHomeRun QAM tuners, then it will show WRAL from TWC's 255. Of course, that is all back-end, and really improves the WAF. The bottom line is that we no longer have to map QAM channels to the 2000's and worry about whether we are recording a show in HD/SD, or the DRM-free zone or not. The wife just puts it on 3 and records!


Check out this video for how to set it up like this.
http://mynetworkproject.blogspot.com...ia-center.html 


If any of you have any MC7 questions, I'd be happy to help you!


----------



## ldmccall

I am preparing a story showcasing all of the TV options in the area. I want to do a short video of each system's UI, and need a Dish HD customer to help me out. Is there anyone here who can help me?


----------



## ldmccall

I am having some problems with WNCN's audio. I am viewing through clear QAM and through 255 on CableCARD (isn't that just shooting out that same clear QAM signal, only remapped?) on Time Warner Cable, and several shows I watch are coming through ONLY in the L and R front channel speakers.


I have a Yamaha 5.1 amp, and during some shows, like Jay Leno, the amp's display shows all 5 channels coming through, but all I can hear are front L and R. Also, when I throw the amp into any of the processed surround modes, I can never get audio to come through the center channel. On most "stereo" broadcasts, the amp will parse out the exactly synched common audio and throw it through the center channel while keeping the unique audio to the L and R.


During many NBC broadcasts, such as NFL football, I am getting true 5.1 sound.


Anyone have an explanation for why this is happening?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17428870
> 
> 
> everything I've recorded in Windows 7 through Time Warner's, CableCARDs has been "copy-protected" (officially known as "copy-once"). This copy protection is important for me because I want to move recordings to the iPhone so I can watch them during lunch. Alas, there is no improvement on this topic so far when moving from Vista to 7 in Raleigh.



You should consider an HD-PVR. You hook it to the component output of your HD cable or satellite box, and it records a DRM-free MPEG4 720p or 1080i stream that you can do whatever you want with. It is fully supported in SageTV, as well as MythTV 0.22, and a number of other PVR software packages. I think there may be a plugin for MC as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17428870
> 
> 
> For those wondering about a QAM tuner, I recommend the HDHomeRun dual clear QAM tuner (~$150) Yes it only does clear QAM, but honestly, the cable companies are making moves to make ATSC extinct anyway, so I'm not too worried about its inability to record ATSC channels.



Uh.. the HDHomeRun is an ATSC (over the air) tuner as well as a QAM tuner. You can even run one port as ATSC and the other as QAM. Perhaps you have your acronyms confused, and you mean to say CableCard, and not ATSC? I hope the cable companies won't kill ATSC.


It sounds like you have a client / server setup. What do you use for playback devices (eg, frontends, or clients, the box you connect to the TV)?


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17428870
> 
> 
> If any of you have any MC7 questions, I'd be happy to help you!



So I've been running 7MC for a while (now finally the real deal) but just use QAM (and I only subscribe to roadrunner). So I get 4xPBS, 2xCBS, 2xFOX, 3xABC, 3xNBC, CW, myRDC, news14, WGNamerica, and ION. I've also used my antenna, but I have some issues with WUNC reception, so for now just sticking with QAM.


I don't have an HD homerun...anyway, you can bypass the tedious work of channel and guide mapping using Guide Tool ( http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool ) to add whatever guide info you want to use on a per channel basis, edit the channel number, etc...much easier than going through 7MC GUI. You can even add channel logos (I will post them for others if you want some that I tweaked for 7MC) or use http://mychannellogos.com/default.aspx 


Anyways, 7MC and QAM plus HULU Desktop app and ZincTV works fine for us and wifey approved


----------



## ldmccall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17428971
> 
> 
> Uh.. the HDHomeRun is an ATSC (over the air) tuner as well as a QAM tuner. You can even run one port as ATSC and the other as QAM. Perhaps you have your acronyms confused, and you mean to say CableCard, and not ATSC? I hope the cable companies won't kill ATSC.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have a client / server setup. What do you use for playback devices (eg, frontends, or clients, the box you connect to the TV)?
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes, you are right about the HDHomeRun's abilities. I live in a hole, however, and my OTA reception is terrible. It's just simpler to grab the clear QAM off of TWC to get the locals with it.


Unfortunately, I don't have my acronyms mixed up. Because of bandwidth, cable companies want to put the entire lineup on QAM. This would require every TV for every customer to have either an internal QAM tuner or an external QAM tuner (for legacy hardware). The companies are probably going to be required to offer these boxes for free in order to keep their contracts valid.


Sage has its place, but for me Media Center, even with some DRM, is the dream system. The $200 HD-PVR is not supported in Media Center, and requires Sage customers to rent a TWC box for each HD-PVR (which is what, $20/mo?). That's a weak link in the chain that is unacceptable for me. Their boxes change channels too slowly and are too unstable. The CableCARDs are $4/mo.


My Media Center PC is directly connected to the den HDTV and audio system. I'm using 3 Linksys DMA2100 and 1 DLink DSM-750 extenders in each of my rooms through the house.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17429573
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right about the HDHomeRun's abilities. I live in a hole, however, and my OTA reception is terrible. It's just simpler to grab the clear QAM off of TWC to get the locals with it.



And I've been screwed in the past by TWC changing the QAM frequecies without notice, and/or breaking the cable virtual channel table, so I prefer to use OTA. A $70 investment in an antenna and an afternoon of fishing wires beats chasing QAM.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17429573
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have my acronyms mixed up. Because of bandwidth, cable companies want to put the entire lineup on QAM. This would require every TV for every customer to have either an internal QAM tuner or an external QAM tuner (for legacy hardware). The companies are probably going to be required to offer these boxes for free in order to keep their contracts valid.



You're talking about cable companies shutting off their analog broadcast. That still doesn't affect the free ATSC that broadcasters offer over the air. Also, from the companies that have already switched (mostly Comcast), they generally encrypt nearly everything, so all that a non-cable card "clear" QAM tuner in a TV, or in an HDHR could receive would be the "basic" channels. Eg, no ESPN, CNN, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17429573
> 
> 
> Sage has its place, but for me Media Center, even with some DRM, is the dream system. The $200 HD-PVR is not supported in Media Center, and requires Sage customers to rent a TWC box for each HD-PVR (which is what, $20/mo?). That's a weak link in the chain that is unacceptable for me. Their boxes change channels too slowly and are too unstable. The CableCARDs are $4/mo.



I thought a non-DVR box was less than that ($10?). I don't even have cable. Nearly anything I want is available via hulu or similar. As to the tuning adapters being the weak link -- maybe in Windows, but I know many Linux SageTV / MythTV users who swear by the things. The advantage is that the format is open. Until somebody breaks the CC DRM, you'll need an HD-PVR or similar if you want to transcode your premium shows to use on your own terms.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17429573
> 
> 
> My Media Center PC is directly connected to the den HDTV and audio system. I'm using 3 Linksys DMA2100 and 1 DLink DSM-750 extenders in each of my rooms through the house.



How snappy is the gui? What are the drawbacks as compared to a PC client? I think there is a commercial skipping extension for 7MC. Will that work in the extender like it does on SageTV.


BTW, I don't want to sound like I'm too much of a SageTV advocate. I'm not, and I'm looking for alternatives. SageTV's extenders are flaky, and painfully slow, and the GUI is state-of-the-art for 1995. But my HD100 extenders spank any PC playback I've ever seen in terms of quality. This is mostly due to how MythTV fails to properly display telecined HD, but the Sigma chipset in my HD100 looks better (to me) than 7MC running on an Nvidia Ion. And 7MC was nearly as sluggish on the Ion as SageTV was on the HD100 extender.


Drew


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17423612
> 
> 
> If you look hard enough at ANY digital TV - you can get blurry background flying by while the object they are tracking stays perfect.



You are right, all HD is like that, but I have noticed it becoming much more prevalent since they started teh Live Well crap on ABC.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17429573
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have my acronyms mixed up. Because of bandwidth, cable companies want to put the entire lineup on QAM. This would require every TV for every customer to have either an internal QAM tuner or an external QAM tuner (for legacy hardware). The companies are probably going to be required to offer these boxes for free in order to keep their contracts valid.
> 
> ...



But what does any of that have to do with ATSC?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/17432560
> 
> 
> But what does any of that have to do with ATSC?



Perhaps he is talking about analog cable tuners. I could see in the years down the road TVs only having QAM and ATSC tuners and forgoing the old "cable-ready (i.e. analog cable tuner capable)" tuners.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17432946
> 
> 
> Perhaps he is talking about analog cable tuners. I could see in the years down the road TVs only having QAM and ATSC tuners and forgoing the old "cable-ready (i.e. analog cable tuner capable)" tuners.



I think that's what he's talking about.


My impression from the MythTV and SageTV communities is that the cable companies that have gone all digital have first made the "standard" (eg, Ch 15 -> 75) lineup available via clear QAM, and then they rent customers "Digital Tuning Adapters" (DTAs) that are basically just a QAM tuner that does channel re-mapping. At this point, if you have a QAM tuner in your TV (or HTPC) you're golden. After a while, they began encrypting some or all of those channels, so you end up roughly where we are now: all QAM is encrypted except for the local broadcast channels, and maybe one or two others. But at this point, you no longer have analog, and all TVs need a box to get ESPN, CNN, etc. I think this happened because the DTAs are non-cable card boxes, and they received a waiver from the FCC in order to enable encryption on non-cable card DTAs.

See, for example, http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43792 


Drew


----------



## ldmccall

(Scratch what I said bout ATSC.) I'm talking about the cable companies going to total encrypted QAM for the entire band, except for unencrypted for locals they may be contractually obligated to carry. Two months ago the FCC granted permission to the cable companies' request of presenting encrypted QAM across the entire band, requiring settop boxes on all TVs.


What I'm talking about is referenced in these articles:


http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=637 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/08/28...oing-anywhere/ 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/04/13...-bad-for-hdtv/ 
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/04/07...on-in-chicago/ 


I don't think our locals will be encrypted, but there are some cable operators who currently are.


HDHomeRUN: Yeah, the ATSC might be worth a day in the attic, given that there is less compression in OTA signals than what TWC packages, I just haven't gotten any success with receiving all of them correctly.


MediaCenter: The extenders are very snappy. Granted, I am only using them on 13" TVs in bedrooms and the kitchen. I have heard very good things about the XBox360's abilities as an extender, and the newer ones are quiet enough to use now. I am going to do a big comparison, complete with HD video of each interface, of each of the area's TV options, so you'll see the interface there.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17434411
> 
> 
> (Scratch what I said bout ATSC.) I'm talking about the cable companies going to total encrypted QAM for the entire band, except for unencrypted for locals they may be contractually obligated to carry.



OK, so I guessed what you were trying to say.. I think the FCC should have never issued that waiver without requiring the cable companies to offer a-la-carte programming. The technical reason for bundles is analog filtering limitations. Since encryption can be done at the channel granularity, they should be required to offer channels a-la-carte if they want to use these DTA and encrypt QAM.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/17434411
> 
> 
> HDHomeRUN: Yeah, the ATSC might be worth a day in the attic, given that there is less compression in OTA signals than what TWC packages, I just haven't gotten any success with receiving all of them correctly.



Unless something has changed in the last few weeks, TWC does not compress OTA when they transfer it to QAM. But in some sense you're right -- if you have a good enough antenna, you can pick up the Greensboro CBS and ABC affiliates, and get a less compressed HD signal than WRAL and WTVD offer us.


Drew


----------



## VisionOn

Someone at NBC17 fell asleep and hit the control board tonight. A total mess on Conan.


They dropped local ads in during the monologue, came back in time for Conan to go to the ads, had to spin the peacock logo for a minute during the designated local ad spot because they then had nothing to show, and then came back too late and ran into the desk opening.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17434525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless something has changed in the last few weeks, TWC does not compress OTA when they transfer it to QAM. But in some sense you're right -- if you have a good enough antenna, you can pick up the Greensboro CBS and ABC affiliates, and get a less compressed HD signal than WRAL and WTVD offer us.
> 
> 
> Drew



There also may be perceived differences between OTA and QAM that are tuner-related. Just because on paper they should result in the same quality picture, I'm sure there may be tuner processing differences that could account for a difference one way or another. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Trip in VA

WRAY is being sold to the company that owns WLXI in Greensboro. Expect religion to appear there in HD stretch-o-vision at some point.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2

That reminds me... Wasn't there rumors/speculation of Ion going HD at some point?


----------



## Trip in VA

ION went HD in a few places, then went bankrupt. I haven't heard about any upgrades since. The nearest, I think, is Norfolk, where WPXV 49-1 is in 720p.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2

Thanks, Trip... I don't always get Ion well enough but if they had gone HD I would make more of an effort to boost my signal reception.


----------



## drewwho

So, I'm home sick, channel surfing OTA. WUNC has their 4-1 1080i channel showing kids cartoons, and their 4-3 480i channel showing beautiful travel shows. Who was the braniac that decided to show cartoons in 1080i HD, and scenic travel shows in 480i? Can we get a little common sense here..? I mean come on, I've got a 3 year old. He doesn't care if Curious George and WordWorld are in HD. All he cares is that he gets to watch them.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17462412
> 
> 
> So, I'm home sick, channel surfing OTA. WUNC has their 4-1 1080i channel showing kids cartoons, and their 4-3 480i channel showing beautiful travel shows. Who was the braniac that decided to show cartoons in 1080i HD, and scenic travel shows in 480i? Can we get a little common sense here..? I mean come on, I've got a 3 year old. He doesn't care if Curious George and WordWorld are in HD. All he cares is that he gets to watch them.
> 
> 
> Drew



Some cartoons do look nice in HD... but overall I do agree with you. I've noted some programs airing on 4-2 as well that would be better served in HD than on the SD sub-channel.


I don't have Time-Warner... Anyone know if cable is getting any other HD feeds than the 4-1 still? I remember when they first went to the 24/7 HD OTA feed with mixed SD/HD programming Time Warner still had the 24/7 all-HD-all-the-time feed from UNC.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17462412
> 
> 
> So, I'm home sick, channel surfing OTA. WUNC has their 4-1 1080i channel showing kids cartoons, and their 4-3 480i channel showing beautiful travel shows. Who was the braniac that decided to show cartoons in 1080i HD, and scenic travel shows in 480i? Can we get a little common sense here..? I mean come on, I've got a 3 year old. He doesn't care if Curious George and WordWorld are in HD. All he cares is that he gets to watch them.
> 
> 
> Drew



I was told they're ultimately planning to get rid of kids shows on 4-1 in favor of the 24/7 UNC-KD feed. However, since UNC-KD is not carried on all systems on the same tier of service, they can't do it yet.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17463535
> 
> 
> I was told they're ultimately planning to get rid of kids shows on 4-1 in favor of the 24/7 UNC-KD feed. However, since UNC-KD is not carried on all systems on the same tier of service, they can't do it yet.
> 
> 
> - Trip



If they do that... I hope they won't ditch them all. Lots of OTA folks would miss out on Sesame Street in HD if they are not getting it OTA and don't have cable.


I'm out of the age group, but admit to sneaking a peek now and then just to see familiar old characters in HD.


----------



## roybishop

Up until about a month ago using Win 7 RC, I received Time Warner Raleigh 4.1 and 5.1 in HD and their respective subchannels were also available. Now the MC Guide has only 4.1 and 5.1 (no subchannels) and the actual channel shown is SD.


I just installed the "real" Windows 7 hoping it would solve the problem. No luck. Exactly the same symptoms


I've tried manually entering the channels but MC won't ask me for the physical channel. I don't know the correct QAM channels but am guessing 85.x for 5.1 and 90.x for 4.1 and would try experimenting if I could only enter the physical channel.


I set up with TWC Digital Cable selected with an AVerTV Combo PCI-E M780 and the drivers (2.5.64.32) that came with Win 7.


Any local Media Center user out successfully getting these channels? Thanks!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17464012
> 
> 
> If they do that... I hope they won't ditch them all. Lots of OTA folks would miss out on Sesame Street in HD if they are not getting it OTA and don't have cable.
> 
> 
> I'm out of the age group, but admit to sneaking a peek now and then just to see familiar old characters in HD.



I actually have a 3 year old. Earlier this year when they started showing Sesame Street in HD, I recorded a few but soon decided it was a waste of space. The problem was that the new segments were HD, but the recycled segments were up-converted SD, so not much of the show was actually in HD. The kid didn't seem to care much either way. Now he seems to have moved on, and prefers WordWorld & Curious George. Both of those look fine in SD, so I've setup my recordings to always record from the SD 4.2 to save space. Beleive me, he'd rather have 50 or 60 episodes to choose from than have 5 or 10 in HD.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17463535
> 
> 
> I was told they're ultimately planning to get rid of kids shows on 4-1 in favor of the 24/7 UNC-KD feed. However, since UNC-KD is not carried on all systems on the same tier of service, they can't do it yet.
> 
> 
> - Trip



That sounds familiar... And they are boxed in by incompetent cable companies, and out of spec digital tuners, so they can't do something creative, like make 4-3 HD from 8am-6pm, or have the cable companies carry 4-2 WUNC-KIDS from 8am to 6pm..


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17467024
> 
> 
> I actually have a 3 year old. Earlier this year when they started showing Sesame Street in HD, I recorded a few but soon decided it was a waste of space. The problem was that the new segments were HD, but the recycled segments were up-converted SD, so not much of the show was actually in HD. The kid didn't seem to care much either way. Now he seems to have moved on, and prefers WordWorld & Curious George. Both of those look fine in SD, so I've setup my recordings to always record from the SD 4.2 to save space. Beleive me, he'd rather have 50 or 60 episodes to choose from than have 5 or 10 in HD.
> 
> 
> Drew



I thought that was essentially what UNC-KD was for anyway... for all the kids programs. I realize Sesame St still recycles old SD footage (some of that brings back memories of my childhood so it's nice)... but I'll still give it a slight pass because they are making new HD footage.


But for the other stuff, especially the stuff they aren't showing in HD at all... seems like the 4.2 sub-channel OTA covers it. They even repeat the morning Sesame St in the afternoon on 4.2 in SD around the time kids get home from school.


I am disappointed that there isn't more HD on 4.1, since we know they have more than they show on a daily basis.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17465423
> 
> 
> Up until about a month ago using Win 7 RC, I received Time Warner Raleigh 4.1 and 5.1 in HD and their respective subchannels were also available. Now the MC Guide has only 4.1 and 5.1 (no subchannels) and the actual channel shown is SD.
> 
> 
> I just installed the "real" Windows 7 hoping it would solve the problem. No luck. Exactly the same symptoms
> 
> 
> I've tried manually entering the channels but MC won't ask me for the physical channel. I don't know the correct QAM channels but am guessing 85.x for 5.1 and 90.x for 4.1 and would try experimenting if I could only enter the physical channel.
> 
> 
> I set up with TWC Digital Cable selected with an AVerTV Combo PCI-E M780 and the drivers (2.5.64.32) that came with Win 7.
> 
> 
> Any local Media Center user out successfully getting these channels? Thanks!



This does work, QAM and 7MC. The easiest way is to install guide tool http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool then you can go the the appropriate QAM channel...use http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm for the physical addresses of the channels (e.g. 85.2, 85.3 for WRAL-DT and WRAL-DT2) and you can easily map the channel guide info to your new QAM channel, and you can make it whatever channel number you want it to appear as in 7MC. You can also do this through the 7MC GUI, but its tedious to map 20 channels this way. Let me know if you need more help.


NitDawg


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17469114
> 
> 
> This does work, QAM and 7MC. The easiest way is to install guide tool http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool then you can go the the appropriate QAM channel...use http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm for the physical addresses of the channels (e.g. 85.2, 85.3 for WRAL-DT and WRAL-DT2) and you can easily map the channel guide info to your new QAM channel, and you can make it whatever channel number you want it to appear as in 7MC. You can also do this through the 7MC GUI, but its tedious to map 20 channels this way. Let me know if you need more help.



Yep, I had to do the same thing last night to setup WMC7 with WRAL and UNC using HDHomerun.


Very slow process but it works in the end.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/17469201
> 
> 
> Yep, I had to do the same thing last night to setup WMC7 with WRAL and UNC using HDHomerun.
> 
> 
> Very slow process but it works in the end.



Same here. The HD Homerun app at least does a scan first and reports the correct channels that need to be added in media center.


It looks like the latest driver from silicon dust will automate some of this:
http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7683


----------



## fmoraes

Anyone having problem fast forwarding on their DVR? I have an 8300HD DVR and the CSI: Miami from last night doesn't seem to fast forward correctly. I know it is going forward but the screen doesn't update to show the content at the same rate. I tested with Heroes and it was fine, so it seems to be only happening with CSI: Miami at the moment.


----------



## rollcage

got upgraded to MDN 2.4.6-19 yesterday and Sort by Favorites is gone. One of the few features that made keeping the TWC DVR bearable! Why in the world would they remove functionality!?! (rhetorical question)


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/17472788
> 
> 
> got upgraded to MDN 2.4.6-19 yesterday and Sort by Favorites is gone. One of the few features that made keeping the TWC DVR bearable! Why in the world would they remove functionality!?! (rhetorical question)




I was wondering the same thing....(rhetorical answer







)


\

ant on

The old rule about not removing things without adding something "better" is only a rule for those organizations who want to please their external customers. 'Nuff said.....

\

ant off


Bob


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17469114
> 
> 
> This does work, QAM and 7MC. The easiest way is to install guide tool http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool then you can go the the appropriate QAM channel...use http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm for the physical addresses of the channels (e.g. 85.2, 85.3 for WRAL-DT and WRAL-DT2) and you can easily map the channel guide info to your new QAM channel, and you can make it whatever channel number you want it to appear as in 7MC. You can also do this through the 7MC GUI, but its tedious to map 20 channels this way. Let me know if you need more help.
> 
> 
> NitDawg



I've installed the GuideTool but still am confused and found no help info.


For WRALDT I tried overtyping the 5.1 with 85.2 and got the message "Service is scrambled The current service is encrypted and cannot be viewed at this time.


I see all the Cxx.x listings which I guess are for the QAM subchannels but 85.2 to 85.4 are not included.


I tried using the TWC channel 255 but still got the SD picture.


WTVD and WNCN are listed with all their subchannels and work correctly.


Even with the GuideTool I don't see how to indicate all 3 parameters, the 5.1listing number, the QAM 85.2 number, and the appropriate guide listing.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17476635
> 
> 
> I've installed the GuideTool but still am confused and found no help info.
> 
> 
> For WRALDT I tried overtyping the 5.1 with 85.2 and got the message "Service is scrambled The current service is encrypted and cannot be viewed at this time.
> 
> 
> I see all the Cxx.x listings which I guess are for the QAM subchannels but 85.2 to 85.4 are not included.
> 
> 
> I tried using the TWC channel 255 but still got the SD picture.
> 
> 
> WTVD and WNCN are listed with all their subchannels and work correctly.
> 
> 
> Even with the GuideTool I don't see how to indicate all 3 parameters, the 5.1listing number, the QAM 85.2 number, and the appropriate guide listing.



Well let's start just through MC...I'm not at home, but go into 7MC, under 'Settings', 'TV', 'Guide', and I think its under add missing channels...select that, enter 85.2, then 64 for the modulation (I think) then you type in a name, WRAL-DT, then that's it. Then you can go into the Guide menu under TV settings, scroll all the way down to 85.2 and manually select the guide listing. Does that work?


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/17472788
> 
> 
> got upgraded to MDN 2.4.6-19 yesterday and Sort by Favorites is gone. One of the few features that made keeping the TWC DVR bearable! Why in the world would they remove functionality!?! (rhetorical question)



Time Warner's response ... unsatisfactory, as expected:


Thank you for contacting Time Warner Cable Email Support.

I understand after the Navigator upgrade, sort by favorites feature is unavailable. You have found that this feature is still on the website.

I apologize for the inconvenience and will be glad to help you.

Thank you for bringing this to our notice. We will share your suggestion with our technical team is working on several improvements to the Search functionality. With the latest improvement, when you press B for search, the keyboard displays immediately. You can then press and hold any of the arrow keys to skip quickly through the letters and it will wrap around to the next row.

With the next phase of improvements, when you press B for Search, the program list displayed to the right of the keyboard will be positioned on the title of the program you are either currently watching or have navigated to in the Guide.

A later phase of improvements will allow you to search for a channel number by entering the name of the network. It will further consolidate multiple listings for the same show.


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17477699
> 
> 
> Well let's start just through MC...I'm not at home, but go into 7MC, under 'Settings', 'TV', 'Guide', and I think its under add missing channels...select that, enter 85.2, then 64 for the modulation (I think) then you type in a name, WRAL-DT, then that's it. Then you can go into the Guide menu under TV settings, scroll all the way down to 85.2 and manually select the guide listing. Does that work?



Finally some progress! Adding 85.2 and 90.2 got me an HD picture. I was then able to associate the 5.1 and 4.1 guides. I have no idea why it worked this time vs. my many previous attempts but now we're getting somewhere.


Thanks for you help!


One more thing...is it possible to have them show up in the Guide listings as 5.1 and 4.1?


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I haven't had a TWC Digital cable box since February (I've been using QAM), but I am thinking about getting one soon. What is the best box to get? I used to have the SA 3250HD, but I was not impressed with either the picture quality or performance with SDV channels. Is there a newer box that I could get?


By the way, I am not interested in a DVR.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17483312
> 
> 
> Finally some progress! Adding 85.2 and 90.2 got me an HD picture. I was then able to associate the 5.1 and 4.1 guides. I have no idea why it worked this time vs. my many previous attempts but now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help!
> 
> 
> One more thing...is it possible to have them show up in the Guide listings as 5.1 and 4.1?



Yes, if you installed guide tool, you can change the channel numbers on the right column...change 85.2 to 5.1 etc.


Through the 7MC GUI you can also do this...'Settings' 'TV' 'Guide' 'Edit Channel Info' then select 85.2 and you can change the channel number to 5.1...this is the 'virtual' channel number...save it, go back to your guide and you should be good to go.


NitDawg


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17484975
> 
> 
> Yes, if you installed guide tool, you can change the channel numbers on the right column...change 85.2 to 5.1 etc.
> 
> 
> Through the 7MC GUI you can also do this...'Settings' 'TV' 'Guide' 'Edit Channel Info' then select 85.2 and you can change the channel number to 5.1...this is the 'virtual' channel number...save it, go back to your guide and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> NitDawg



Thanks, nitdawg!!! It's all come together now with your excellent help.


Does anybody know to report these channel errors to Microsoft so we don't have to jump through hoops and rely on the kindness of strangers?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Time-Warner will switch NBC 17 to a new QAM frequency Wednesday night. This may require re-scanning channels on Thursday. I would imagine other changes will be made, but have no direct knowledge of any other changes. They just said we were moving.


If you see or don't see things correctly Thursday, re-scanning may bring things back to normal.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17493561
> 
> 
> Time-Warner will switch NBC 17 to a new QAM frequency Wednesday night....



Thanks for the heads up!


Did they say what time things would change? I'm assuming overnight, which might hose the late night talk shows that I like to record.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/17490717
> 
> 
> Thanks, nitdawg!!! It's all come together now with your excellent help.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know to report these channel errors to Microsoft so we don't have to jump through hoops and rely on the kindness of strangers?



No problem!


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeTheaterFAN* /forum/post/17484174
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have a quick question. I haven't had a TWC Digital cable box since February (I've been using QAM), but I am thinking about getting one soon. What is the best box to get? I used to have the SA 3250HD, but I was not impressed with either the picture quality or performance with SDV channels. Is there a newer box that I could get?
> 
> 
> By the way, I am not interested in a DVR.



I am in a similar situation, have a HD-DVR for one TV but need a new non-DVR HD box for another. Any recommendations or cautions before I head to the Cary TWC office?


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17493561
> 
> 
> Time-Warner will switch NBC 17 to a new QAM frequency Wednesday night. This may require re-scanning channels on Thursday. I would imagine other changes will be made, but have no direct knowledge of any other changes. They just said we were moving.
> 
> 
> If you see or don't see things correctly Thursday, re-scanning may bring things back to normal.



Thanks for keeping us ahead of TW. The thing is my family in your viewing area on TW cable doesn't know how to rescan and will just watch analog until I visit again and do it for them!


----------



## VisionOn

Anyone using a Moxi w/tuning adapter?


The latest downgrade/upgrade to Navigator is grinding my bones and I think I'd rather deal with a CableCard and a tuning box rather than using a TWC box much longer.


----------



## dookie1

AT&T is showing it as available in my neighborhood (southern Chapel Hill). Anyone in the area live with it?


How is PQ? I find cable appalling (compared to Dish), but stick with it because RR is so far superior.


Perhaps I will Guinea Pig....


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Anyone else see the CMA's last night? The broadcast mix was HORRIBLE. Like, when Brad Paisley and Taylor Swift performed at the beginning, there were no vocals. None.


They should fire whoever was in charge of the mix for that show.


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dookie1* /forum/post/17521505
> 
> 
> AT&T is showing it as available in my neighborhood (southern Chapel Hill). Anyone in the area live with it?
> 
> 
> How is PQ? I find cable appalling (compared to Dish), but stick with it because RR is so far superior.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I will Guinea Pig....



PQ is okay, probably not as good as Dish, about the same as TWC. However, I do not get the picture breakup that I got with TWC. The internet is as good or better.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17499222
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us ahead of TW. The thing is my family in your viewing area on TW cable doesn't know how to rescan and will just watch analog until I visit again and do it for them!



So has anyone noticed a change?


I did a rescan on my HD Homerun tuner and I don't think WNCNDT TWC channel 217 moved.


I did notice some other channels moved around, or at least the HD Homerun view of channel names, TWC channel guide numbers and frequencies changed. I even had TCM HD in the clear for a few minutes .


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/17525184
> 
> 
> So has anyone noticed a change?
> 
> 
> I did a rescan on my HD Homerun tuner and I don't think WNCNDT TWC channel 217 moved.
> 
> 
> I did notice some other channels moved around, or at least the HD Homerun view of channel names, TWC channel guide numbers and frequencies changed. I even had TCM HD in the clear for a few minutes .



According to Russ's blog, it was put on hold....


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

BTW, I picked up a SA4240HDC the other day and so far I have had no problems with it. Also, it looked like it was a new box (meaning that now one else has used it before me), so that's always a plus.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/17498730
> 
> 
> I am in a similar situation, have a HD-DVR for one TV but need a new non-DVR HD box for another. Any recommendations or cautions before I head to the Cary TWC office?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


----------



## ziltink

Have any channels recently received a boost in power? I've noticed ion in Raleigh seems to be up about 20% compared to a few months ago. Also the Raleigh Spanish language channel seems to be up about 20% as well. Could this be because of the season or did some of these channels actually get a boost?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/17537612
> 
> 
> Have any channels recently received a boost in power? I've noticed ion in Raleigh seems to be up about 20% compared to a few months ago. Also the Raleigh Spanish language channel seems to be up about 20% as well. Could this be because of the season or did some of these channels actually get a boost?



Depends on your location, also, with the leaves coming down that should help some marginal situations.


WTVD has gotten a recent power boost granted from the FCC, but the ION / Spanish station (they're more southerly - towards Fayetteville) have been pretty much been at max licensed power since well before June 12. There is also an ION channel out of Rocky Mount that's only 10 miles from me.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17538169
> 
> 
> WTVD has gotten a recent power boost granted from the FCC.



Yeah, from 20.7kW ERP to 45kW on channel 11. I'm wondering whether this will get them a footprint equal to what they had with 1000kW on channel 52. Somehow, WTVD's decision to move from 52 to 11 doesn't look very smart in hindsight. Even I can see that. One would think their supposedly skilled engineers would have had sufficient _foresight_ to see it.


----------



## Trip in VA

It was a corporate decision. *All* of the ABC O&O stations moved back to their analog channels, regardless of band, including WPVI in Philly which moved back to channel 6. (!)


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17540333
> 
> 
> It was a corporate decision. *All* of the ABC O&O stations moved back to their analog channels, regardless of band, including WPVI in Philly which moved back to channel 6. (!)
> 
> 
> - Trip



Wow! Between that, and the livewell 720p subchannel, I'm pretty much convinced that ABC are total morons..


Drew


----------



## Lee L

So, Has WTVD actually upped their power yet?


----------



## jspENC

I don't know about WTVD, but I get WLFL and WRDC at 50% 90 miles away, and the rest I can't get a picture until really early or late day. WNCN will come and go at 30% most times.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17540333
> 
> 
> It was a corporate decision. *All* of the ABC O&O stations moved back to their analog channels, regardless of band, including WPVI in Philly which moved back to channel 6.



Then the idiocy was somewhere other than at WTVD?










I'm guessing the reason they chose that route for their stations was lower power requirements that would cost them less in broadcast operating expense. It would be a bit poetic if making corrections were to wind up costing them more than they would have saved if everything had worked satisfactorily on VHS from the outset.


I originally thought the FCC wasn't going to license any digital station to transmit in the VHF band, even the upper range.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17542779
> 
> 
> So, Has WTVD actually upped their power yet?



I never saw anything official, but I noted in this thread weeks ago that my signal took a big jump (On my Dish receiver it went from approx 74 to 90) a couple of weeks back and has been consistently higher since then.


----------



## bobbis

second night in a row cable is out starting at around 9:30 pm. Last night went completely out....tonight MANY HD channels not working. Waited on hold with TWC for about 45 mins only to have them tell me there are outages in my area. Southern Wake. I misses a freaking great football game last night and now Top Gear. TWC sucks.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobbis* /forum/post/17547451
> 
> 
> second night in a row cable is out starting at around 9:30 pm. Last night went completely out....tonight MANY HD channels not working. Waited on hold with TWC for about 45 mins only to have them tell me there are outages in my area. Southern Wake. I misses a freaking great football game last night and now Top Gear. TWC sucks.



All SDV channels are out for me here in SE Durham.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17547689
> 
> 
> All SDV channels are out for me here in SE Durham.



Same for me in Chapel Hill. I figured it was the tuning adapters acting up in a new way, but sounds like it's a more systemic thing.


----------



## RaleighVW

Same story in West Cary last night no SDV channels.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaleighVW* /forum/post/17551456
> 
> 
> Same story in West Cary last night no SDV channels.




Likewise..


----------



## Scooper

Has anybody else noticed that OTA WUNC is getting out better lately ? Since some of my stuff has dried a bit, I'm now getting WUNC almost as good as WUNP.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17554491
> 
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that OTA WUNC is getting out better lately ? Since some of my stuff has dried a bit, I'm now getting WUNC almost as good as WUNP.



I've noticed that as well. I'm getting WUNC off the side of my antenna, and usually I get pixelation at least half a dozen times during a 30 minute show. The last couple of weeks the recordings on my TiVo have been almost flawless.


----------



## donnied4rko

Did anybody else lose WNCN via Time Warner clear QAM channel 75-2 (virtual channel 17-1) this morning? I would normally call TWC for support but I only pay for Road Runner.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/17563419
> 
> 
> Did anybody else lose WNCN via Time Warner clear QAM channel 75-2 (virtual channel 17-1) this morning? I would normally call TWC for support but I only pay for Road Runner.



Russ told us a while back that TWC was moving it but had put it on hold. Perhaps it has happened... you might do a rescan and see if you can find it.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/17563419
> 
> 
> Did anybody else lose WNCN via Time Warner clear QAM channel 75-2 (virtual channel 17-1) this morning? I would normally call TWC for support but I only pay for Road Runner.



Something like this was planned 2 weeks ago or so but it wasn't clear when the change would actually happen. Rescan your channels and it should remap to 17.1. Here's the blog post regarding the change but it doesn't have any updated info as of yet:

http://dtv.myncblogs.com/2009/11/10/...ner-customers/


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17563489
> 
> 
> Something like this was planned 2 weeks ago or so but it wasn't clear when the change would actually happen. Rescan your channels and it should remap to 17.1. Here's the blog post regarding the change but it doesn't have any updated info as of yet:
> 
> http://dtv.myncblogs.com/2009/11/10/...ner-customers/



Thanks, 2 out of 3 of my tuners pick it up now. I think it actually moved to 75-2 but I don't know what it was at before. 1 of the 2 good tuners is an HD HomeRun and it's only showing about 50% signal strength which is lower than what I'm used to seeing for QAM cable channels. I usually see 90% or more. I'm guessing that is why one of my tuners can't pick it up.


I use the HD HomeRun tuner with Vista Media Center and I have no idea how to get Media Center to start tuning to 75-2 instead of the old mapping for WNCN. Anybody out there know how to do this without messing up my Media Center Guide and Scheduled Recordings?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/17564695
> 
> 
> Thanks, 2 out of 3 of my tuners pick it up now. I think it actually moved to 75-2 but I don't know what it was at before. 1 of the 2 good tuners is an HD HomeRun and it's only showing about 50% signal strength which is lower than what I'm used to seeing for QAM cable channels. I usually see 90% or more. I'm guessing that is why one of my tuners can't pick it up.
> 
> 
> I use the HD HomeRun tuner with Vista Media Center and I have no idea how to get Media Center to start tuning to 75-2 instead of the old mapping for WNCN. Anybody out there know how to do this without messing up my Media Center Guide and Scheduled Recordings?



You can add a QAM channel manually through the tv settings, add missing channel, put in 75-2 call it whatever you want for the name. Then go back to settings, tv, edit guide and you can uncheck your old 17-1 channel, scroll down to 75-2, edit this channel where you can change the number to 17-1 (this is so it appears as 17-1 in your guide, but still tunes to 75-2) edit the guide listings and select WNCNDT.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/17564695
> 
> 
> Thanks, 2 out of 3 of my tuners pick it up now. I think it actually moved to 75-2 but I don't know what it was at before. 1 of the 2 good tuners is an HD HomeRun and it's only showing about 50% signal strength which is lower than what I'm used to seeing for QAM cable channels. I usually see 90% or more. I'm guessing that is why one of my tuners can't pick it up.



75 is quite low for QAM, and pretty close to the frequency range that TWC blocks at the street if you don't have analog service, so it is not surprising that one of your tuners can no longer get NBC17.


Is it possible to tell Media Center to never use your weak tuner for NBC17, or will you start to randomly miss recordings whenever it schedules a recording for NBC17 on the weak tuner?


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17565113
> 
> 
> 75 is quite low for QAM, and pretty close to the frequency range that TWC blocks at the street if you don't have analog service, so it is not surprising that one of your tuners can no longer get NBC17.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to tell Media Center to never use your weak tuner for NBC17, or will you start to randomly miss recordings whenever it schedules a recording for NBC17 on the weak tuner?
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes. You do have channel control per tuner so you could turn off 17 on the weak tuner if needed. I'll check tonight to see if WNCN is elsewhere, but 75 is low!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17565185
> 
> 
> Yes. You do have channel control per tuner so you could turn off 17 on the weak tuner if needed. I'll check tonight to see if WNCN is elsewhere, but 75 is low!



It is indeed on 75 now here in Cary... I rescanned a TV at lunch time. Luckily, I record OTA, so I don't need to worry about frequency changes like this.


Drew


----------



## Sebaz

I moved to Garner about a month ago and when I did the rescan of channels in Windows 7 Media Center it gave me just four channels that were supposed to be the WRAL ones but none of them was the real 5.1, so I deleted them and I setup manually following the numbers in the guide at http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...#lineup_341683 


A couple of weeks later I noticed that suddenly some of the local HD channels and their SD look-like-crappers little brothers showed up in the Media Center guide, even though I had not touched anything. I left them there, and today I had some extra time so I decided to setup the signal again to make the guide more neat and see if now the channels were showing their real numbers, such as 11.1, 17.1, etc.


So after MC finished the scan I saw the list of channels and I saw all the locals, but when I started changing channels, 11.1 shows some crappy local Garner community channel, and 50.1 shows nothing at all, just a black screen. 17.1 and 5.1 show what they're supposed to. So I went into the settings and I changed the number of 11.1 to 92.1 and 50.1 to 92.4, which are the numbers shown in the website I mentioned above and I had them like that for the last month showing ABC and FOX respectively.


Then I went to live TV and in 92.1 I still get that Garner channel and the same black screen in 50.1. All I can think is that TWC changed the frequencies without warning. Does anybody know anything?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/17565695
> 
> 
> So after MC finished the scan I saw the list of channels and I saw all the locals, but when I started changing channels, 11.1 shows some crappy local Garner community channel, and 50.1 shows nothing at all, just a black screen. 17.1 and 5.1 show what they're supposed to. So I went into the settings and I changed the number of 11.1 to 92.1 and 50.1 to 92.4, which are the numbers shown in the website I mentioned above and I had them like that for the last month showing ABC and FOX respectively.
> 
> 
> Then I went to live TV and in 92.1 I still get that Garner channel and the same black screen in 50.1. All I can think is that TWC changed the frequencies without warning. Does anybody know anything?



I think I've posted a few versions of this already, but here it goes...


Changing the channel number in 7MC when you "edit" the channel simply changes the virtual channel number that you seen in the 7MC guide...it does not tune a different channel --- simply edits the guide display.


Remove the current 50.1 channel. Go into settings, *add* a new channel, enter 92.4, call it fox or WRAZDT. Then go back and "edit" the channel (like you did before) and change the number to 50.1 or whatever you would like to number it and change the guide listings to WRAZDT.


Give it a whirl.


----------



## Sebaz

Thanks, I actually figured it out after I posted and after adding the channels they show up. My question is, why when MC7 does the full scan it doesn't find the real 11.1 and 50.1 like for example, my TV set does? Is this negligence on TWC's part, some technical guideline they're not following, or could it be my TV tuner card (AverMedia Duet)?


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17565185
> 
> 
> Yes. You do have channel control per tuner so you could turn off 17 on the weak tuner if needed. I'll check tonight to see if WNCN is elsewhere, but 75 is low!



Thought you might find this interesting... I got in touch with the people at Silicon Dust, they make the HDHomeRun. Here is what they had to say:

http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7902


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/17564695
> 
> 
> I think it actually moved to 75-2 but I don't know what it was at before.



I rescanned for QAM and am not getting 17.1 at all now (nor am I able to get anything on 75.2). Anybody solved the problem yet?


----------



## VisionOn

So this is why I missed Community tonight.


TWC had to move NBC today, when I was too busy to check the forum and get advanced warning.


----------



## Celeron

75.2 missing in action here in North Raleigh. Silicondust config reports signal strength of only 64% on channel 75.


All my other channels are reporting 90% or higher.


Are we out of luck as far as NBC goes? If so, that sucks, bad.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/17568079
> 
> 
> 75.2 missing in action here in North Raleigh. Silicondust config reports signal strength of only 64% on channel 75.



It sounds like you guys are getting hit by the filter. I was wondering how long it would be until that happened. Are all you guys RoadRunner only, or at least without analog "standard" cable? Having done both, I'll say that roof/Attic antennas are fairly cheap, and often more reliable than TWC. No worries about missing recordings due to surprise frequency changes, and no worries about getting filtered.


Drew


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/17567806
> 
> 
> I rescanned for QAM and am not getting 17.1 at all now (nor am I able to get anything on 75.2). Anybody solved the problem yet?



I have two TV sets. One can tune manually (LG 37LH20) and one can only tune to channels found in the scan (Westinghouse LTV-27w7). The LG can pick up WNCN on 75-2. The Westinghouse never picked it up in the scan.


Because I don't pay for any TV services (just road runner), I was weary about calling TWC for support on this issue. Instead I went online and chatted with a rep and they are sending a tech to my house on Tuesday to look at the signal. I'm guessing the rep didn't notice the discrepancy. Or they will be sending a sales person instead of a tech










We'll see what happens.


----------



## VisionOn

75.2 is no show here in WMC. HDHR picks it up with 88% strength and SageTV can find see it but not WMC7.


My main TV is unhooked at the moment so I can't check that.


TW screwed us again.


----------



## Scooper

OTA is a beautiful thing sometimes


----------



## VisionOn

Looks like I got it back. Had to do some WMC massaging and restarting but the PQ is not great.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Sorry I couldn't warn anyone since I didn't get any advance warning either. If you still have issues with QAM on TWC, call'em and get them to fix it. Our QAM should be in the clear regardless how you receive it or which frequency they put it on.


----------



## vidiot1985

Hm...my HDHR tuner shows WNCN HD on TWC 75-2 coming in at 97-98% signal strength, 96-100% signal quality, 100% symbol quality over here in Morrisville.


I am having other problems with one of my TVs though. After doing a rescan it no longer finds any of the WUNC or WRAL digitals even though they come through strong on my HDHR and my other TVs.


I suppose that one drop might be weaker or maybe I need to double check to see if the TV has some channel lineup edits that it's keeping rather than clearing with the rescan. But I don't think WUNC or WRAL had moved recently onto channels that I might have previously removed (e.g. all the shopping junk).


----------



## Celeron

I have only TWC's broadcast cable package, which probably means I'm getting hit by a crappy filter out on the curb. I've had enough of these frequency changes and I think I'm going to mount up the Channel Master antenna WRAL shipped out a few years ago. I tested it quick in the living room, on the TV directly, last night and it pulled down a 98% signal strength on WNCN and the other locals. Another quick test across the house's coax plant and its still working well. To be honest, I didn't think OTA would work so well.


Here's a side, semi-related question. Can I put a splitter behind the antenna and drive both the HDHomeRun tuners from one antenna?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/17569492
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's a side, semi-related question. Can I put a splitter behind the antenna and drive both the HDHomeRun tuners from one antenna?



That should work fine, though signal quality caveats apply as with any splits.


----------



## talk show host

I'm having the same issue. I'm using the HDHomerun in WMC7. I pay for roadrunner and basic cable (the cheap $12 package) and lost the signal for the HD WNCN channel. I was able to find a non-HD channel (89.something if i remember properly) to get the NBC in SD, but i'm not a happy camper. I had the Homerun rescan for channels last night and all the HD WNCN channel was gone. For those of you who have resolved the issue, how have you done it?


Thanks!


----------



## VisionOn

Would it be easier to reassign NBC to a better channel (what was wrong with 17.1 TWC had to change it?) or to have truck rolls to everyone affected by a filter?


----------



## Erik Garci

The filters were already affecting some people for WLFL HD (77.1) and WRDC HD (77.2), but I suppose that more people are being affected now that WNCN HD has been moved to 75.2. FCC rules prohibit TWC from blocking WNCN HD, so their only options are to move it to a channel that is not blocked, or to replace the filters with different ones that do not block channel 75, or to remove the filters altogether.


----------



## talk show host




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17570761
> 
> 
> The filters were already affecting some people for WLFL HD (77.1) and WRDC HD (77.2), but I suppose that more people are being affected now that WNCN HD has been moved to 75.2. FCC rules prohibit TWC from blocking WNCN HD, so their only options are to move it to a channel that is not blocked, or to replace the filters with different ones that do not block channel 75, or to remove the filters altogether.



Thank you for your interest response, but its prompted a few additional questions/comments.


1. I'm a little confused. Are you saying that TWC deliberately moves channels around periodically just for the sake of screwing with its customers? I'm a bit confused as to what is actually going on here and WHY it is going on.


2. Also, I didnt even know there was a WRDCHD, since my tuner only picks up a SD version. And which network is WLFL? Presently, i'm getting FOX, CBS, and ABC just fine in HD.


3. And, channels do i need to program into media center (presently)


----------



## jspENC

Time Warner moves things around because they are not controlled by anyone on where they can locate digital channels, and they do this when they add new services and need to squeeze bandwidth.


WLFL 22.1 is The CW (CBS and Warner Bros.) HDTV


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talk show host* /forum/post/17572236
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest response, but its prompted a few additional questions/comments.
> 
> 
> 1. I'm a little confused. Are you saying that TWC deliberately moves channels around periodically just for the sake of screwing with its customers? I'm a bit confused as to what is actually going on here and WHY it is going on.
> 
> 
> 2. Also, I didnt even know there was a WRDCHD, since my tuner only picks up a SD version. And which network is WLFL? Presently, i'm getting FOX, CBS, and ABC just fine in HD.
> 
> 
> 3. And, channels do i need to program into media center (presently)



1 - Yes - see also the above post


2.There should be both WRDC in HD and WLFL in HD. WLFL is the CW


3. ?


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/17569685
> 
> 
> That should work fine, though signal quality caveats apply as with any splits.



Any reason why I can't plug my antenna into my motorola drop amp to help boost the signal a bit? I've got it hooked up now, it seems to be working fine.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/17574351
> 
> 
> Any reason why I can't plug my antenna into my motorola drop amp to help boost the signal a bit? I've got it hooked up now, it seems to be working fine.



I'm not an expert, but I would expect it to work.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/17570161
> 
> 
> Would it be easier to reassign NBC to a better channel (what was wrong with 17.1 TWC had to change it?) or to have truck rolls to everyone affected by a filter?



WNCN's HD channel used to be on 102-2. That channel now has some encrypted programming on it.


Who knows why they moved WNCN down to 75-2. Maybe when folks who have the "basic" plan call to complain, they'll try to upsell them to the "standard" plan (or whatever they call stuff these days).


----------



## Celeron

I got my OTA antenna rocking it. I get all the channels I did off of clear QAM. The only thing that comes in a little spotty is UNC TV which rides around 60% signal strength, 67% signal quality.


Everything else is 80%+.


TWC just saved me $16/month by moving WNCN.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/17574693
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> TWC just saved me $16/month by moving WNCN.



I hope you let them know, beyond calling up to cancel that part of your service, assuming you're continuing with broadband and/or phone service with them. Maybe you could write a letter detailing why so they don't just chalk it up to someone cutting back due to the economy or some factor other than their viewer unfriendly moves.


----------



## talk show host

What do I need to do to get NBC again? I rescanned in the HDHomerun setup utility and it didnt find any channels in the 75 range. I also went into media center and selected "add missing channel" and added channel 75.2, named it NBC and added the guide listing for NBC to the channel, but that didnt come up with anything. How can i resolve this issue?


Thanks!


----------



## jspENC

Call Dime Wanter Cable and tell them about it, or put up / hook up a UHF TV antenna.


----------



## talk show host

so .icalled twc and the tech support rep was an idiot and told me that my package is only for channels 2 thru 27 and 75.2 is not in that range and that its a problemwithm tuner, not them. what exactly do i need to tell them to do?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talk show host* /forum/post/17578540
> 
> 
> so .icalled twc and the tech support rep was an idiot and told me that my package is only for channels 2 thru 27 and 75.2 is not in that range and that its a problemwithm tuner, not them. what exactly do i need to tell them to do?



Keep phoning back until you get one with sense and explain to them that local digital channels are Federally mandated to be transmitted in clear QAM over TWC or something similar.


----------



## talk show host




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/17578600
> 
> 
> Keep phoning back until you get one with sense and explain to them that local digital channels are Federally mandated to be transmitted in clear QAM over TWC or something similar.



Ok, i'm on the phone with them now. this is the second rep i've talked to and she has no idea what i'm talking about. she doesnt understand what 75.2 is. she is insisting that WNCN is channel 6. The problem is not that she doesnt beleive i should be getting WNCN. THe problem is she doesnt know what i'm talking about when i refer to clear QAM or local digitial channels. is there a specific phrasing on what needs to be done to resolve the issue that will make sense to them? Like, "you need to go into this system and unfilter this channel?"


----------



## Celeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talk show host* /forum/post/17578694
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm on the phone with them now. this is the second rep i've talked to and she has no idea what i'm talking about. she doesnt understand what 75.2 is. she is insisting that WNCN is channel 6. The problem is not that she doesnt beleive i should be getting WNCN. THe problem is she doesnt know what i'm talking about when i refer to clear QAM or local digitial channels. is there a specific phrasing on what needs to be done to resolve the issue that will make sense to them? Like, "you need to go into this system and unfilter this channel?"



That's about par for what I've run into when talking to TWC. I just set up an antenna and I'll be calling next week to cancel my TWC service.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17568111
> 
> 
> It sounds like you guys are getting hit by the filter. I was wondering how long it would be until that happened. Are all you guys RoadRunner only, or at least without analog "standard" cable? Having done both, I'll say that roof/Attic antennas are fairly cheap, and often more reliable than TWC. No worries about missing recordings due to surprise frequency changes, and no worries about getting filtered.
> 
> 
> Drew



I have "basic" [email protected]$12/month plus RoadRunner. I'm also in N. Raleigh. Right now, I have no 17-1 and no 75-2. Luckily I don't actually watch anything on a regular basis on NBC. If desperate, obviously analog channel 6 is still showing up. I only noticed 17-1 was missing when I was flipping channels. Rescanned and still had nothing. (Panasonic plasma, no set top box or cable card or media center etc.)


I haven't called yet...maybe I'll waste some time at work doing that Monday. Unfortunately, I can't install a roof/attic antenna since I'm in an apartment.


----------



## talk show host

Ok, i finally got TWC to agree to send a technician out. Will the technician understand what they need to do? What specifically should I tell the tech so they understand what they need to do to resovle the provlem? Thanks!


----------



## jspENC

I would talk about the cable system 'Head End' where they locate all their antennas and satellite dishes for receiving signals. This is where the problem is, and where changes were made. Usually, they have specific engineers for maintaining that area, and those are not the ones that come to the homes. The person that is coming to your home will probably not be able to fix anything, unless you have a weak signal around or in your home.


The cable comp. plays these games because they want to hook you up with a box, and push a higher bill on you. They make it sound all good, but most of what you get isn't worth it.


Cable companies need to have strict regulations imposed on them from the FCC. Right now they do not, and our government wants to get rid of free broadcast airwave TV to put into place more broadband services. If they do go that way, it would mean even higher TV rates, and poorer service.


----------



## efranklin002

I have broadcast cable in Durham and I'm having the same problem with NBC17 HD. I guess I'll have to watch Sunday Night Football in SD tomorrow night, which sucks royally. Is there any chance TWC will fix this problem?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talk show host* /forum/post/17578824
> 
> 
> Ok, i finally got TWC to agree to send a technician out. Will the technician understand what they need to do? What specifically should I tell the tech so they understand what they need to do to resovle the provlem? Thanks!



If you get a good one, you should be in good shape. When I had a problem a few weeks ago with Road Runner not working (I didn't change anything on my end where things were running great for months, so TWC did something on their end to break it), I got a good tech out to my house.


He took the time to understand the hairball of a system I have with the cable modem, TV, the HDHR and the tuner cards in my PC. I probably should have got his business card so I'd know who to ask for in the future (if they even allowed that kind of thing) or to put a good word in for him with TWC (or maybe not--that might get him fired, giving good customer service .


Anyway, I think mentioning the physical channel number (75-2) and unusual equipment like the HDHR is a mistake when talking to the first level tech support on the phone.


Just tell them that WNCNDT isn't coming in on your TV anymore, rescanning isn't helping and other HD local channels are coming in fine. If they tell you that you need a digital cable box or CableCARD to receive HD channels, tell them they are wrong (well, not in those words!) and point to this web page of THEIRS:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...e-ready-HDTV-s 


That doesn't quite cover all the bases though since they might still cite the bogus digital vs. analog cable and/or "Broadcast" vs. "Basic" (formerly known as Standard service?) packages to try to weasel out of their obligation to get that signal to you. Having references to the relevant FCC regs there might help.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talk show host* /forum/post/17578824
> 
> 
> Ok, i finally got TWC to agree to send a technician out. Will the technician understand what they need to do? What specifically should I tell the tech so they understand what they need to do to resovle the provlem? Thanks!



Tell the tech to remove the filter (a.k.a. the trap), which is usually installed in the junction box next to the road. After it has been removed, try tuning to 75.2, or do a channel scan, and you should be able to receive WNCN HD, proving that the filter was blocking it.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I see a light at the end of the tunnel. I hope that loud rumbling noise is a resolution and not a train!


I'll try to keep you updated here and here .


----------



## hooraysimpsons

what kind of time frame should we be expecting for the possible change to a temporary frequency not affected by the filter?


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/17558175
> 
> 
> I've noticed that as well. I'm getting WUNC off the side of my antenna, and usually I get pixelation at least half a dozen times during a 30 minute show. The last couple of weeks the recordings on my TiVo have been almost flawless.



I still get a lot of breakup.. did UNC ever move their tower, increase power, or whatever it was they were going to do?


----------



## scsiraid

Looks like the new channels are up a day early... at least the non-Premium ones (Cartoon and WE). Also looks like TWC has added more SDV QAM's. The lowest SDV QAM previously was 699Mhz... today I am seeing down to 657Mhz. Since they typically come in 8's, im hoping they added 651-693Mhz to the SDV pool. That should help the 'not available' issues folks are seeing. It also could open up some new opportunities for more HD... Please please please.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hooraysimpsons* /forum/post/17582116
> 
> 
> what kind of time frame should we be expecting for the possible change to a temporary frequency not affected by the filter?



It could be Tuesday.


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/17578730
> 
> 
> I have "basic" [email protected]$12/month plus RoadRunner. I'm also in N. Raleigh. Right now, I have no 17-1 and no 75-2. Luckily I don't actually watch anything on a regular basis on NBC. If desperate, obviously analog channel 6 is still showing up. I only noticed 17-1 was missing when I was flipping channels. Rescanned and still had nothing. (Panasonic plasma, no set top box or cable card or media center etc.)



My 17.1 over QAM was gone as well, did a rescan in the TV and now it's back. It is still 17.1, just finished watching football.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17583983
> 
> 
> It could be Tuesday.



Thanks for the update!


It'd be nice if they'd move the numerous shopping and mostly infomercial channels to 75-* and put WNCN in their place.


The conspiracy minded among us may be wondering if the impending acquisition of NBC/Universal by another cable company had anything to do with this.


Or if this incident will be cited in an upcoming FCC waiver request by TWC to move to all encrypted digital with "free" digital converter boxes to avoid customer problems with band trap filters.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17583983
> 
> 
> It could be Tuesday.



You guys ever going to HD news?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17582789
> 
> 
> Looks like the new channels are up a day early... at least the non-Premium ones (Cartoon and WE). Also looks like TWC has added more SDV QAM's. The lowest SDV QAM previously was 699Mhz... today I am seeing down to 657Mhz. Since they typically come in 8's, im hoping they added 651-693Mhz to the SDV pool. That should help the 'not available' issues folks are seeing. It also could open up some new opportunities for more HD... Please please please.



Finally saw them around 6am.


----------



## toadfannc

Also looks like TWC has dupe mapped Fox News HD (224 and 238), FX HD (225 and 245), USA HD (226 and 258), and AMC HD (227 and 244). Don't know what that's about.


----------



## nitdawg

Anyone else having reception issues this morning with WRAZ? Everything else is maxed out except for them...seems odd.


----------



## drewwho

Has anybody noticed any problems getting WRAL OTA in the last week or so? I've never, ever had problems with them before, but my recording of Thurs. night's Mentalist was very glitchy, and I had a few glitches in the Colts/Ravens game yesterday afternoon. I have not been having problems with any other channels; usually all channels are perfect for me. With the leaves falling, I'd think things would be getting better, not worse. Unless... Hmm... Did some station on channel 48 in a different market just get a boost in power, so I'm being hit by DX-ing again?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17585775
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed any problems getting WRAL OTA in the last week or so? I've never, ever had problems with them before, but my recording of Thurs. night's Mentalist was very glitchy, and I had a few glitches in the Colts/Ravens game yesterday afternoon. I have not been having problems with any other channels; usually all channels are perfect for me. With the leaves falling, I'd think things would be getting better, not worse. Unless... Hmm... Did some station on channel 48 in a different market just get a boost in power, so I'm being hit by DX-ing again?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



I saw the same issue with the fball game...my wife ran outside and told me the TV was broken and the football game is off. Better question, why wasn't I watching the football game!


But this morning I am having serious issues with fox50.


----------



## jspENC

As I posted a little earlier, I have had a hard time picking up WRAL and WRAZ compared to the others. (17.1, 22.1, and 28.1) WRAZ has always been the hardest to get for me, but WRAL up until recently came in as easily as those others.


----------



## shpitz

While doing a new scan yesterday to fix 17.1 NBC, I discovered a new station over QAM:


102.2 BBC America HD (1080i)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/17586142
> 
> 
> While doing a new scan yesterday to fix 17.1 NBC, I discovered a new station over QAM:
> 
> 
> 102.2 BBC America HD (1080i)



That was added Oct 28th

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html


----------



## shpitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17586485
> 
> 
> That was added Oct 28th
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...nelchange.html



Thanks for the link but it is irrelavent as to what's available on unencrpted QAM.


I have analog cable and only watch HD via QAM.


----------



## Lee L

I also noticed a few more glitches than normal this past week with WRAL. I kind of dismissed it at the times it occured, but it is interesting that others are seeing it also.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/17586142
> 
> 
> While doing a new scan yesterday to fix 17.1 NBC, I discovered a new station over QAM:
> 
> 
> 102.2 BBC America HD (1080i)



I bet it won't be there long. My guess is they forgot to block it out, since that is where 17.1 was.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17585902
> 
> 
> As I posted a little earlier, I have had a hard time picking up WRAL and WRAZ compared to the others. (17.1, 22.1, and 28.1) WRAZ has always been the hardest to get for me, but WRAL up until recently came in as easily as those others.



I did some quick tests this morning, using the linux "azap" tool to count 1 second periods with bit errors on WRAL, WRAZ, and NBC17. This was using my worst (circa 2004) nxt2002 based tuner, which I've retired from normal use. I ran for 30 to 45 minutes on each channel.

WRAL: 47 glitches/hr

WRAZ: 16 glitches/hr

NBC17: 12 glitches/hr


I'm not really sure how much this means. This tuner has always been horrible (which is why it is retired), but it does seem to show that WRAL is now by far my worst station. I really wonder if something changed at their tower.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shpitz* /forum/post/17586142
> 
> 
> While doing a new scan yesterday to fix 17.1 NBC, I discovered a new station over QAM:
> 
> 
> 102.2 BBC America HD (1080i)



Do you know what physical channel it is on?


I put my HDHR tuner to 102 and the only stuff on there are some four-digit encrypted subchannels and a five-digit control subchannel.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/17587585
> 
> 
> Do you know what physical channel it is on?
> 
> 
> I put my HDHR tuner to 102 and the only stuff on there are some four-digit encrypted subchannels and a five-digit control subchannel.



BBCA is SDV and should be encrypted. 102 is one of the new SDV QAM's. They may have had it in the clear inadvertently...


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17586881
> 
> 
> I did some quick tests this morning, using the linux "azap" tool to count 1 second periods with bit errors on WRAL, WRAZ, and NBC17. This was using my worst (circa 2004) nxt2002 based tuner, which I've retired from normal use. I ran for 30 to 45 minutes on each channel.
> 
> WRAL: 47 glitches/hr
> 
> WRAZ: 16 glitches/hr
> 
> NBC17: 12 glitches/hr
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure how much this means. This tuner has always been horrible (which is why it is retired), but it does seem to show that WRAL is now by far my worst station. I really wonder if something changed at their tower.
> 
> 
> Drew



It would be nice to have some metrics from a month or so ago...do they have anyone on AVS to chime it? But I agree, something does seem to me amiss...maybe something funny with the weather we've had.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17586881
> 
> 
> I did some quick tests this morning, using the linux "azap" tool to count 1 second periods with bit errors on WRAL, WRAZ, and NBC17. This was using my worst (circa 2004) nxt2002 based tuner, which I've retired from normal use. I ran for 30 to 45 minutes on each channel.
> 
> WRAL: 47 glitches/hr
> 
> WRAZ: 16 glitches/hr
> 
> NBC17: 12 glitches/hr
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure how much this means. This tuner has always been horrible (which is why it is retired), but it does seem to show that WRAL is now by far my worst station. I really wonder if something changed at their tower.
> 
> 
> Drew



Are these counts 'corrected' or 'uncorrectable' errors? That many uncorrecteable would be significant.


Ive had 5-1 and 50-1 tuned for about 5 hours on my TiVo. 5-1 error counts are zero while 50-1 has had zero uncorrectable and 18 correctable.


----------



## mbrandes

Hey guys, I'm a relative newbe to posting on the forum so forgive me if I mess up.


Nothing at the transmitter has changed since June. Since WRAL and WRAZ are now the only local stations at the high end of the spectrum we are relatively more challenged than the others by changes in vegatation, rain etc. Every year in the spring and fall we receive some calls and emails from viewers who suddenly develop reception issues. The leaves coming off the trees often allow a reflected signal to put a notch in what you were receiving. As the trees move that can come and go. The best thing to do is to re-peak the antenna for the least amount of change in signal level over several minutes. It's best if you do it on a windy day. Hope this helps.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbrandes* /forum/post/17588312
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a relative newbe to posting on the forum so forgive me if I mess up.
> 
> 
> Nothing at the transmitter has changed since June. Since WRAL and WRAZ are now the only local stations at the high end of the spectrum we are relatively more challenged than the others by changes in vegatation, rain etc. Every year in the spring and fall we receive some calls and emails from viewers who suddenly develop reception issues. The leaves coming off the trees often allow a reflected signal to put a notch in what you were receiving. As the trees move that can come and go. The best thing to do is to re-peak the antenna for the least amount of change in signal level over several minutes. It's best if you do it on a windy day. Hope this helps.



Thanks Matt... Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mbrandes

I was incorrect in the previous post. The down East station is on 47. The only other full power 48 is in Charlotte.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbrandes* /forum/post/17588679
> 
> 
> I was incorrect in the previous post. The down East station is on 47. The only other full power 48 is in Charlotte.



I thought the nearest 48 was in Columbia SC.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

Thanks Matt. I've got several trees in the direction of the towers across from me. The leaves started coming down over the last couple of weeks, and that is when the signals started changing (WRAL worse, and WLFL/WRDC even better). I think those leaves may have been throwing the signal down to my antenna before, and now they are not there to do it, so I have lost the strength for the upper channels, and gained it for the lower. Other stations on 46 WWAY and 47 WYDO may be overloading me since the leaves are off enough to ruin 48 too


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17588108
> 
> 
> Are these counts 'corrected' or 'uncorrectable' errors? That many uncorrecteable would be significant.
> 
> 
> Ive had 5-1 and 50-1 tuned for about 5 hours on my TiVo. 5-1 error counts are zero while 50-1 has had zero uncorrectable and 18 correctable.



This tool reports "ber" (bit error rate) and "unc" (uncorrectable errors) and loss of lock. It reports a sample once per second. So for example, I think this might be 1 tivo correctable error:


status 1f | signal fb80 | snr de0e | ber 00000170 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK


Whereas this would be one tivo uncorrectable:

status 1f | signal 8de0 | snr 5c04 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000004 | FE_HAS_LOCK


And I imagine loosing signal lock would be too:

status 00 | signal 4e20 | snr 597e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 |



I counted all of these as "errors". Only WRAL lost lock, and had any uncorrectable errors, and they were clustered around a 30 second space. Eg:

Code:


Code:


status 1f | signal f740 | snr d160 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f570 | snr cb4e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f7e0 | snr d21c | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f7b0 | snr d160 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f5e0 | snr cf88 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f010 | snr bcf8 | ber 000000d8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f030 | snr b7d6 | ber 00001de0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f130 | snr c190 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 00 | signal 4e20 | snr 597e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | 
status 1f | signal f000 | snr bbde | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f000 | snr b71a | ber 00000070 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 00 | signal 6050 | snr 59b0 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | 
status 1f | signal 8de0 | snr 5c04 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000004 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e090 | snr 835e | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal ed30 | snr 9e34 | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal ec50 | snr 9faa | ber 00001970 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal e390 | snr 9d78 | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal dc80 | snr 8ae4 | ber 00007ff8 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 00 | signal a860 | snr 516c | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | 
status 1f | signal f6a0 | snr cf88 | ber 00000058 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f4d0 | snr cb7e | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f1f0 | snr c686 | ber 000001e0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f1b0 | snr cb7e | ber 00000010 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f610 | snr c658 | ber 000021f0 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK
status 1f | signal f830 | snr d100 | ber 00000000 | unc 00000000 | FE_HAS_LOCK

Remember -- this is the worlds worst tuner. It has terrible multipath rejection. I saved it to use mainly to re-orient my antennas. I guess it may be time to do that.


Drew


----------



## hooraysimpsons

It seemed that some people were saying they got NBC working again. I re-scanned with my HDHR and I still can't find NBC at all. Thoughts?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hooraysimpsons* /forum/post/17590070
> 
> 
> It seemed that some people were saying they got NBC working again. I re-scanned with my HDHR and I still can't find NBC at all. Thoughts?



I would say wait until Russell Mizelle says the problem is resolved. Its on the filter fringe, so some tuners may be more apt versus others in picking it up, hence some people getting it and others not. Also, those that rescanned and picked it up would not have any issues if they don't have a filter at the curb, the would have simply needed a rescan. This should only affect you if you have the 'broadcast' package or just RR.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17588108
> 
> 
> Are these counts 'corrected' or 'uncorrectable' errors? That many uncorrecteable would be significant.
> 
> 
> Ive had 5-1 and 50-1 tuned for about 5 hours on my TiVo. 5-1 error counts are zero while 50-1 has had zero uncorrectable and 18 correctable.



After 5 more hours... 5-1 error count remains at 0 and 50-1 is at 0 uncorrected and 23 corrected.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hooraysimpsons* /forum/post/17590070
> 
> 
> It seemed that some people were saying they got NBC working again. I re-scanned with my HDHR and I still can't find NBC at all. Thoughts?



TWC still has 217 mapped to channel 75 (531Mhz).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Time-Warner just alerted me they will apply the fix at 1:00 AM Tuesday morning. (Tonight)


A re-scan in the morning should put things back right.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17591211
> 
> 
> Time-Warner just alerted me they will apply the fix at 1:00 AM Tuesday morning. (Tonight)
> 
> 
> A re-scan in the morning should put things back right.



Thanks for the heads up.


I guess I should record Jimmy Fallon on an analog channel tonight as well since the HD recording will get hosed midway through :-(.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I think the DVR, set top boxes and cable cards will follow along with the changeover, but there may be a glitch at the switch. It would be interesting to find out. It should only affect the direct to QAM connected folks.


Awesome! I just realized that was my 200th post on this site! Woo Hoo!


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17591211
> 
> 
> Time-Warner just alerted me they will apply the fix at 1:00 AM Tuesday morning. (Tonight)
> 
> 
> A re-scan in the morning should put things back right.



Just did a re-scan and 17.1 NBC is now working in Cary ...


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17591301
> 
> 
> ...It should only affect the direct to QAM connected folks.



Looks like the switch happened some time after 1:35am since Jimmy Fallon recorded in its entirety from the 75-2 QAM channel via my HTPC.


The physical channel looks like it's on 93-2 now, though it's coming over at ~89% signal strength, ~83% signal quality according to my HD Homerun tuner.


So while I'm glad other folks are able to receive it now, the signal quality for me is quite a bit lower than it was when it was on 75-2.


----------



## nitdawg

I think I might miss the flurry of activity on here now that the crisis has been resolved but I'm glad the issue is fixed for the QAMers.


----------



## nitdawg

So I haven't used QAM for a long enough stretch to really know the answer to this, I mostly use OTA, but how often does TWC remap the clear QAM channels? Just a curiosity question for the QAM users.


----------



## drewwho

FWIW, my WRAL problems may have resolved themselves. A bunch of recordings made Monday were all perfect.


I'm hoping that the problem was my neighbor's oak tree dropping its leaves, and having them all blow around in my line of sight to WRAL in the rainy/windy weather over the weekend. The tree is mostly bare now, but my wife remembered that we had lots of leaves blowing around over the weekend.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17593220
> 
> 
> So I haven't used QAM for a long enough stretch to really know the answer to this, I mostly use OTA, but how often does TWC remap the clear QAM channels? Just a curiosity question for the QAM users.



They seem to move them around whenever they add a new batch of HD channels, and need to re-shuffle things to make room. We went years without them moving anything in 2004-2006, but recently they've been moving things around more often to make room for all the channels they're adding.


The biggest problem I had with them was they would occasionally break the CVCT (which carries the remapping data that maps, say, physical 75.2 to virtual 17.1). They broke this for ABC and Fox, and that caused MythTV to freak out. That's when I put up an antenna.


Drew


----------



## donnied4rko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17593220
> 
> 
> So I haven't used QAM for a long enough stretch to really know the answer to this, I mostly use OTA, but how often does TWC remap the clear QAM channels? Just a curiosity question for the QAM users.



I can only speak for myself, I've been using QAM for about 6 months and this is the first time TWC has remapped a channel.


This morning everything is working for me after a rescan. I had written before that 1 out of 3 of my tuners was not able to pick up WNCN on 75-2. Now that WNCN is on 93-2 all is well.


----------



## prerunnerv6

Don't know if this have been mentioned:


Has anyone noticed that the quality of FOX 50 (50.1) has gotten bad? It used to be as good as NBC, ABC, or CBS. But in the past month it looks like something is wrong. I still get a strong signal (80-90%). It's just that the picture looks off and grainy whereas it used to be clean.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prerunnerv6* /forum/post/17596038
> 
> 
> Don't know if this have been mentioned:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the quality of FOX 50 (50.1) has gotten bad? It used to be as good as NBC, ABC, or CBS. But in the past month it looks like something is wrong. I still get a strong signal (80-90%). It's just that the picture looks off and grainy whereas it used to be clean.



What shows? The stuff I watch (House, Bones, Fringe) looks as good as it ever did to me, and much better than the fuzzy, washed-out ABC 11 picture. For primetime, 50.1 is pumping out over 6GB/hr, which is a lot for 720p (and much better than ABC's 4.x GB/hr).


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prerunnerv6* /forum/post/17596038
> 
> 
> Don't know if this have been mentioned:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the quality of FOX 50 (50.1) has gotten bad? It used to be as good as NBC, ABC, or CBS. But in the past month it looks like something is wrong. I still get a strong signal (80-90%). It's just that the picture looks off and grainy whereas it used to be clean.



What source - OTA, Cable, DBS ? I'm with Drew - it looks as good as ever to me...


----------



## talk show host

Ok, i rescanned the HDHomerun and was able to view NBC within the HDHOmeruns ap, but windows 7 media center encounters a serious error everytime it tries to rescan and tells me to restart my computer. now i can't get any channels in media center. i've restarted the computer several times and the problem is continuing. also tried system restore and it didnt work. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17593220
> 
> 
> So I haven't used QAM for a long enough stretch to really know the answer to this, I mostly use OTA, but how often does TWC remap the clear QAM channels? Just a curiosity question for the QAM users.



Not very often, at least not in the last couple of years since I've had an HTPC with QAM tuners in it. Before this most recent business with putting WNCNDT down at 75-2 and now up higher, I don't recall having to rescan to pick up existing channels having been moved to another frequency.


When they moved the Cartoon Network analog channel around and added Bravo analog, my HTPC DVR software managed to pick up that change automatically. I guess there's an immediate mapping of the channel to a frequency on analog cable, but QAM digital channels have a level of indirection between the channel number in the guide and the frequency, yet despite there being data in the stream capable of providing the mapping, it doesn't get reliably done (not by Beyond TV, my main HTPC DVR software, not by Windows 7 Media Center which I've tried recently, I'm not sure about other HTPC DVR software).


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scooper* /forum/post/17596280
> 
> 
> what source - ota, cable, dbs ? I'm with drew - it looks as good as ever to me...



ota


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17596193
> 
> 
> What shows? The stuff I watch (House, Bones, Fringe) looks as good as it ever did to me, and much better than the fuzzy, washed-out ABC 11 picture. For primetime, 50.1 is pumping out over 6GB/hr, which is a lot for 720p (and much better than ABC's 4.x GB/hr).
> 
> 
> Drew




Now that I've checked it for the past few days, it must be a "primetime" thing...as you mention. In the afternoon it seems fuzzier to me, which is what I was basing my opinion on. Now that I've paid more attention to the 8pm and later shows, it looks much better again.


Guess I never noticed the difference in times until now.


----------



## Scooper

It's possible that the afternoon syndicated shows are only sent in SD, and that WRAZ is upconverting them.


----------



## dlstaffo

Something I haven't heard anyone else share on this thread is that even the TWC DVR's were effected by the move of WNCN. I have 2 QAM sets, an HDHR and 2 DVR's and thought something was up with the HD feed when it disappeared on all of them. A full reboot (unplug) brought the DVR's back.


How ironic that TWC called to upsell me last night. - I was significantly lacking of holiday cheer.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlstaffo* /forum/post/17607047
> 
> 
> Something I haven't heard anyone else share on this thread is that even the TWC DVR's were effected by the move of WNCN. I have 2 QAM sets, an HDHR and 2 DVR's and thought something was up with the HD feed when it disappeared on all of them. A full reboot (unplug) brought the DVR's back.
> 
> 
> How ironic that TWC called to upsell me last night. - I was significantly lacking of holiday cheer.



If you have digital cable service, then you wont have the filter on your line that was filtering out WNCN.. so no.. TWC's boxes werent impacted.


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17606632
> 
> 
> It's possible that the afternoon syndicated shows are only sent in SD, and that WRAZ is upconverting them.



Checking today, this is exactly what it seems like. Morning news - great picture. _Some_ afternoon shows - fuzzy. Later on and evening - great picture again.


So what you are saying makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## popweaverhdtv

In Eastern NC, the family and I noticed that WRAL aired "Andy Griffith" in the place of WRAL's 6 p.m. News Tonight. We changed the channel to WNCT and then WNCN, but I wasn't able to get hold of the remote to change it back to see if there was an issue at WRAL (nothing on their website to confirm). Any info?


----------



## Scooper

My wife reported the same thing - something about technical difficulties. The news did start a little later.


----------



## popweaverhdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/17613609
> 
> 
> My wife reported the same thing - something about technical difficulties. The news did start a little later.



Thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## dgmayor

Every week almost when ESPN2/ABC split coverage on college football games, whatever one is SUPPOSED to be on ESPN2HD is never on, we just get ESPNNews. Anyone know why??


----------



## bobjdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/17618875
> 
> 
> Every week almost when ESPN2/ABC split coverage on college football games, whatever one is SUPPOSED to be on ESPN2HD is never on, we just get ESPNNews. Anyone know why??



Was wondering the same thing. Where's the Notre Dame/Stanford game?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdavis* /forum/post/17618942
> 
> 
> Was wondering the same thing. Where's the Notre Dame/Sanford game?




Found it on the Standard Def ESPN2. ESPN2HD is ESPNNews though...pretty weak.


----------



## HDMe2

On satellite (Dish or DirecTV) ESPN just gets blacked out.


The problem, ultimately, is that no one carries both an east and a west coast HD feed for the ESPN channels...


So, the markets that have the Stanford game on ABC don't have ESPN blacked out since it is carrying the Georgia Tech game on the east coast.


Perhaps on the west coast they have a similar issue where they get Stanford OTA but have ESPN blacked out because they aren't getting an east coast ESPNHD feed.


----------



## dookie1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17590478
> 
> 
> TWC still has 217 mapped to channel 75 (531Mhz).



perhaps related...


the past several days i've been having terrible problems with 217: on one box (samsung 3090, directly connected-HDMI to TV) the picture is completely broken up/pixelated and the sound stutters. on another box (SA 4240, HDMI to AVR to display) there is no sync at all...black screen & surround decoder on AVR is freaking out & flashing through a bunch of options.


sucked last night watching Pit/Balt in SD at 110" with stereo audio...boo hoo.


----------



## tarheelone

*December 16, 2009: The following channels will be added:*


Logo - Channel 128

NBA TV HD - Channel 335

HD Movies On Demand Titles in the Guide - Channels 1002-1009



NBA TV (Channel 324) will be available on the Digital tier along with the Games and Sports Tier. Sundance (East) Channel 302 and Sundance (West) Channel 303 will be available on the Digital Tier along with the Cinema Choice Tier.


*December 30, 2009: The following channels will be added:*


History International HD - Channel 227

RFD HD - Channel 229

Showtime Showcase HD - Channel 445

Showtime Extreme HD - Channel 456

MoreMax HD - Channel 435

ThrillerMax HD - Channel 437

Blue Highways - Channel 134




Hallmark Movie Channel HD (Channel 246) will migrate from the HD Tier to the Digital Tier.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17630669
> 
> 
> *December 30, 2009: The following channels will be added:*
> 
> 
> RFD HD - Channel 229
> 
> Blue Highways - Channel 134



Wow. This is the best they could come up with?


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17630669
> 
> 
> *NBA TV HD - Channel 335
> 
> 
> 
> NBA TV (Channel 324) will be available on the Digital tier along with the Games and Sports Tier.
> *


*


Does this strike anyone else as hypocritical? TWC can't agree with the NFL Network because they insist on putting it on the sports tier. Yet the MLB Network (which they are a part owner) and now the NBA TV can be put on the digital tier. And the Golf channel is on basic cable. The NFL is 10 times more popular than any sport, and TWC calls it "niche". Only one of the top 5 carriers not to carry the NFLN. Tell you something? Be prepared for more of the same-- have you seen their new lame ("Roll Over or Get Tough") web site?*


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/17632352
> 
> 
> Does this strike anyone else as hypocritical? TWC can't agree with the NFL Network because they insist on putting it on the sports tier. Yet the MLB Network (which they are a part owner) and now the NBA TV can be put on the digital tier. And the Golf channel is on basic cable. The NFL is 10 times more popular than any sport, and TWC calls it "niche". Only one of the top 5 carriers not to carry the NFLN. Tell you something? Be prepared for more of the same-- have you seen their new lame ("Roll Over or Get Tough") web site?



As I recall, the dispute is over the NFLN wanting a basic/standard cable slot. As such, MLB and NBA launches are in line with what TWC is requiring. The Golf channel would be the glaring conflict in their reasoning.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Baler* /forum/post/17632537
> 
> 
> As I recall, the dispute is over the NFLN wanting a basic cable slot. As such, MLB and NBA launches are in line with what TWC is requiring. The Golf channel would be the glaring conflict in their reasoning.



Nope. They want a more widely distributed level (like digital)-- on the same level as MLB and now NBA networks. Comcast just did the same thing. TWC wants to relegate it to the sports tier and jack up the price of that level and keep the profit.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Has anyone else noticed the signal quality on WRAL being poor lately? Last night while watching House, I had breakups every 60 seconds or so. Happened on both plasmas, and then on my HTPC in my theater which has, by far, the most sensitive tuners in the house.


----------



## larc919

Just curious...


Has anybody heard when 17.1 will have local HD capability? Seems they can't even run a commercial in HD let alone originate anything in their studio.


----------



## nitdawg

I think they also raised up the cost of my road runner service. Probably trying to get more people into that price lock.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Our goal and plan is to convert early next year if the economy supports it. We are also still examining the damage this recent QAM switch during the ratings book has done.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17635747
> 
> 
> Our goal and plan is to convert early next year if the economy supports it. We are also still examining the damage this recent QAM switch during the ratings book has done.



This kind of thing is why I wonder why so many of our local stations seem "in bed" with Time Warner.


I have Dish, and I know Dish plays hardball... so that's a whole different discussion... but channels like WRAL and WUNC provide dedicated unique feeds to Time Warner that aren't even available OTA.


I know why those feeds can't be provided OTA... and I know a deal with Dish (or DirecTV) would require negotiations and moolah changing hands... but it seems to send the message that many of our local stations would rather their viewers subscribe to cable than satellite or OTA.


That seems to put a dangerous bit of control in Time Warner's hands for local programming... and in the case of the recent snafu that left many people without WNCN for days, this leaves the local station and viewers without any recourse for the consequences.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/17634168
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the signal quality on WRAL being poor lately? Last night while watching House, I had breakups every 60 seconds or so. Happened on both plasmas, and then on my HTPC in my theater which has, by far, the most sensitive tuners in the house.



Do you mean WRAZ (50.1)? If so, it was fine for me during last night's House. No breakups at all. This was OTA.


Drew


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17635747
> 
> 
> Our goal and plan is to convert early next year if the economy supports it. We are also still examining the damage this recent QAM switch during the ratings book has done.



Do you guys really have any Neilsen households that use QAM? Heck, I would imagine that most people that Neilsen picks probably think picking up HD off an "old fashioned" antenna is practically voodoo, much less that you can also do it off your cable feed with the right tuner.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/17634168
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the signal quality on WRAL being poor lately? Last night while watching House, I had breakups every 60 seconds or so. Happened on both plasmas, and then on my HTPC in my theater which has, by far, the most sensitive tuners in the house.



OTA or QAM? I've noticed signal breakup for a few seconds lately over QAM in five to ten minute intervals. Usually during WRAL news.


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17636485
> 
> 
> Do you mean WRAZ (50.1)? If so, it was fine for me during last night's House. No breakups at all. This was OTA.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yeah, thats what I meant. Mine is OTA.


----------



## hd03vrod

I have TWC hooked up directly to my HDTV. For over a year I had no problems receiving all of the UNCTV (PBS) stations, including the HD on 4.2. For the past week, the only UNCTV channel I can get is 4.0 I have rescanned several times but still have not found it. The various channel 4s (4.0-4.3) show up on my on screen tv guide, but it is impossible to tune to them.







BTW, TWC says they don't support any of the "decimal" channels. I am really ticked that my apartment faces north and I can't get satellite.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Early Friday morning December 4th, between 1:40 AM and 4:30 AM, WNCN will be off the air as a courtesy for maintenance at WRAZ. All stations on the Auburn tower will shut down during this period to allow WRAZ to work on their antenna.


This does not impact Time-Warner customers, but other systems will be affected, such as DirecTV and Dish Network. The signals should be back on air near the end of the maintenance window.


Only WNCN, WRAL, WRAZ and WLFL will be off the air during this time.


----------



## jspENC

So the WRAZ antenna isn't working right? I know it had been quite difficult for me compared to others.


----------



## drewwho

I accidentally recorded "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer" again last night, having recorded it a year ago. The difference in file sizes for the same show makes it clear how much WRAL has cut 5-1's bandwidth:


Dec 3, 2008: 61 minutes, 6.93GB

Dec 2, 2009: 62 minutes, 6.36GB


I'm not sure why this year's was 1 minute longer, maybe they needed more commercials..


Drew


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17647988
> 
> 
> I accidentally recorded "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer" again last night, having recorded it a year ago. The difference in file sizes for the same show makes it clear how much WRAL has cut 5-1's bandwidth:
> 
> 
> Dec 3, 2008: 61 minutes, 6.93GB
> 
> Dec 2, 2009: 62 minutes, 6.36GB
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why this year's was 1 minute longer, maybe they needed more commercials..
> 
> 
> Drew




So, adjusting for the number of minutes, it looks like it is a nearly 10% smaller file.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/17647642
> 
> 
> Early Friday morning December 4th, between 1:40 AM and 4:30 AM, WNCN will be off the air as a courtesy for maintenance at WRAZ. All stations on the Auburn tower will shut down during this period to allow WRAZ to work on their antenna.
> 
> 
> This does not impact Time-Warner customers, but other systems will be affected, such as DirecTV and Dish Network. The signals should be back on air near the end of the maintenance window.
> 
> 
> Only WNCN, WRAL, WRAZ and WLFL will be off the air during this time.



Anybody know what the result of the WRAZ antenna maintenance was (or if it happened) this morning?


I ask because... I was out all day, but home this evening to find I'm getting far less signal on WRAZ than I had been getting.


I'm down from 99/100 to 79-83 on my Dish receiver.. and while I know those levels are not entirely accurate meaningful measurements, a 20-pt change in levels usually indicates to me something different and since I haven't changed anything on my end I wanted to ask.


----------



## dgmayor

Saw this on Engadget, but figured I'd link the original article here for consumption.

FCC Admits CableCARD a failure, vows to try something else


----------



## Skip Coombe

I live in Chatham county 28 miles from the Raleigh broadcast towers

and with surrounding trees. Never-the-less (with an 8 element bow-tie)

last fall I received most of the Raleigh DTV stations OTA after the leaves had

fallen.


Now I receive none after rescanning.


I have DishNet and can get all of them, but I prefer OTA because it

is not compressed.


Is this the "As we had warned earlier, after the June 12th switch, some DTV stations cut their power by over 90%, making reception nearly impossible" effect or do I need to spend more time replacing cables and connectors.


Thanks for any help.


Skip Coombe
[email protected]


----------



## Scooper

There hasn't been any significant changes since June 12. You might start out with a www.tvfool.com of your address.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skip Coombe* /forum/post/17664087
> 
> 
> I live in Chatham county 28 miles from the Raleigh broadcast towers
> 
> and with surrounding trees. Never-the-less (with an 8 element bow-tie)
> 
> last fall I received most of the Raleigh DTV stations OTA after the leaves had
> 
> fallen.
> 
> 
> Now I receive none after rescanning.
> 
> 
> I have DishNet and can get all of them, but I prefer OTA because it
> 
> is not compressed.
> 
> 
> Is this the "As we had warned earlier, after the June 12th switch, some DTV stations cut their power by over 90%, making reception nearly impossible" effect or do I need to spend more time replacing cables and connectors.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Skip Coombe
> [email protected]



Any pre-amps? If not, check the balun at the antenna connector, and the fitting. It may have gotten water in it, and rusted/rotted the coax pin.


----------



## Skip Coombe

Thanks Scooper & jspENC.


I do have a pre-amp and difficult to access collection of cables

and connectors.


Now that I can reasonably expect to get back to last year's

reception I will start debugging the path.


Skip
[email protected]


----------



## jspENC

It seems like WRAZ is working better now. Last night WRAZ and WRAL were coming in about the same, at 75 - 80%. WLFL and RDC came in at 92-97% and WNCN at 87% around the time I was checking.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skip Coombe* /forum/post/17667465
> 
> 
> Thanks Scooper & jspENC.
> 
> 
> I do have a pre-amp and difficult to access collection of cables
> 
> and connectors.
> 
> 
> Now that I can reasonably expect to get back to last year's
> 
> reception I will start debugging the path.
> 
> 
> Skip
> [email protected]



Let me rephrase my above statement - if there have been changes since June 12, they have been to make it easier to receive the station. Example - June 12 - WRAL moved to the top of the tower on channel 48 - on 500KW. Within a month they moved to 1MW. WUNC is slowly upgrading their facilities - Now their antenna is higher AND has more power - I'm even getting them pretty good out here in Youngsville now (as well as WUNP from Roanoke Rapids). WTVD has had a power increase approved and I think it is implemented.


As quick reminder -

Call sign, market channel, RF channel

WUNC,4,25

WRAL,5,48

WTVD,11,11

WNCN,17,17

WLFL,22,27

WRDC,28,28

WRAZ,50,49


WUNC also has a request to put in a channel 30 translator aimed right at Raleigh out in the Garner antenna farm.


----------



## prerunnerv6

I'll be glad when WUNC is up to speed. I used to watch it alot. It was my strongest and clearest channel before the transition. It's now my most unreliable channel.


----------



## neumannu47

Our TimeWarner/Scientific Atlanta DVR, like most, is a piece of junk. It has to be reset quite often so that the pause and fast forward controls work. TW says they have a new model. I don't know what it would be. Does anyone know if the new ones are better than the ones that are a year or more old?


I'd really love to go to HTPC, but every time I try to work out the hardware, it gets too confusing.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/17689724
> 
> 
> Our TimeWarner/Scientific Atlanta DVR, like most, is a piece of junk. It has to be reset quite often so that the pause and fast forward controls work. TW says they have a new model. I don't know what it would be. Does anyone know if the new ones are better than the ones that are a year or more old?
> 
> 
> I'd really love to go to HTPC, but every time I try to work out the hardware, it gets too confusing.



If you just want to go OTA or analog cable the HTPC route is pretty easy regarding hardware and installation. The cable card route (from what I hear, not gone down that road) is where the hardware issues really come into play, although others here may be able to chime in regards to that arena. That being said, my family has been more than happy getting rid of cable and enjoying the HTPC.


Even a Dell Zino with 2 tuners would work as well: http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/t/81389.aspx 

TGB - Not the best place to ask for advice, but good background reading.


----------



## dookie1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/17689724
> 
> 
> Our TimeWarner/Scientific Atlanta DVR, like most, is a piece of junk. It has to be reset quite often so that the pause and fast forward controls work. TW says they have a new model. I don't know what it would be. Does anyone know if the new ones are better than the ones that are a year or more old?
> 
> 
> I'd really love to go to HTPC, but every time I try to work out the hardware, it gets too confusing.



they will trade you boxes if you bring the old one into a local customer service center. those boxes are almost never new when you get them, and in my experience it is well worth trading a time or two until you get a reliable one. they're out there.


the 'new' boxes are made by samsung. i got one last time i traded (SMT-H3090). had two issues, which have both been corrected. now it's quite stable...at least as good as the best SA boxes i've had, and probably better. much more attractive as well...sleek piano black, if that matters.


issue 1 is that to get 5.1 DD, you have to get into the service menu and enable it. kind of buried, but i had no trouble googling for instructions (which i've forgotten, otherwise i'd pass along)


issue 2 was that occasionally when switching channels via 'last' recall or direct entry, i'd get a black screen & no sound. using sequential up/down changes would not cause the problem, and usually you could get the channel you were looking for with a quick up/down. but that screwed up the 'last channel' memory, and it was quite annoying not being able to 'last' back and forth between the two desired channels. i don't know if this was a tuner bug, or a sync issue with HDMI, or what...but it appears to have corrected itself. likely the box got a software upgrade.


one major 'pro'. i never could get an external esata disk to work as additional dvr storage with my SA boxes. hooked right up, recognized & formatted with the sammy.


$0.02.


----------



## drewwho

A bit OT, but since most of you guys have RR, I thought I'd ask here:


Last weekend there was a cable guy installing cable to my neighbor's house. I've noticed that all this week my cable modem b/w is about 1/2 of what it was before (3.5Mb/s rather than 7Mb/s). I first measured it on Weds or Thurs, after I noticed the box had rebooted (or at least my network was hosed, as my natbox had a stale address, with 12 hours left on the lease). It has been slow every time I've measured, and downloads are taking twice as long. At any rate, I'm seeing this from http://192.168.100.1/signal.html 


Down:

Frequency 609000000 Hz Locked

Signal to Noise Ratio 37 dB

QAM 256

Network Access Control Object ON

Power Level -7 dBmV


Up:


Channel ID 7

Frequency 33000676 Hz Ranged

Ranging Service ID 3648

Symbol Rate 2.560 Msym/s

Power Level 44 dBmV


Is this within normal ranges?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17707925
> 
> 
> Is this within normal ranges?



This is what I have


Frequency 609000000 Hz Locked

Signal to Noise Ratio 38 dB

Power Level 3 dBmV

The Downstream Power Level reading is a snapshot taken at the time this page was requested. Please Reload/Refresh this Page for a new reading


Upstream Value

Channel ID 1

Frequency 33000000 Hz Ranged

Power Level 34 dBmV


Looks like the speedtest system is now skewed by some caching or bursting? I know I don't have 24Mbps constant service.. but that's what it reports.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17707925
> 
> 
> A bit OT, but since most of you guys have RR, I thought I'd ask here:
> 
> 
> Last weekend there was a cable guy installing cable to my neighbor's house. I've noticed that all this week my cable modem b/w is about 1/2 of what it was before (3.5Mb/s rather than 7Mb/s). I first measured it on Weds or Thurs, after I noticed the box had rebooted (or at least my network was hosed, as my natbox had a stale address, with 12 hours left on the lease). It has been slow every time I've measured, and downloads are taking twice as long. At any rate, I'm seeing this from http://192.168.100.1/signal.html
> 
> 
> Down:
> 
> Frequency 609000000 Hz Locked
> 
> Signal to Noise Ratio 37 dB
> 
> QAM 256
> 
> Network Access Control Object ON
> 
> Power Level -7 dBmV
> 
> 
> Up:
> 
> 
> Channel ID 7
> 
> Frequency 33000676 Hz Ranged
> 
> Ranging Service ID 3648
> 
> Symbol Rate 2.560 Msym/s
> 
> Power Level 44 dBmV
> 
> 
> Is this within normal ranges?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Your levels look fine. -7 is a touch low but within norms. SNR of 37 is great.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17708621
> 
> 
> Your levels look fine. -7 is a touch low but within norms. SNR of 37 is great.



Thanks guys. I look forward to some quality time on the phone with TWC..


Drew


----------



## nitdawg

Maybe off the HDTV angle a little bit, but I figured this would be a good place as any to ask the members, anyone try internet service from Clear.com ?



> Quote:
> You'll connect at download speeds up to 6 Mbps and upload speeds up to 1Mbps.




$45/month not too bad, just curious.


----------



## Lee L

I am pretty tempted to try Clear. From what I can see, the beat the crap out of ATT on speed and price on internet and it is even better with internet and phone from them. I went into a chat with a rep and they inist that ther eis absolutely no cap at all. They said that I can use my connection 100% with no change in service level and no overage charges. Seems hard to beleive they can deliver this all over wireless and not cap it though.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17718425
> 
> 
> I am pretty tempted to try Clear. From what I can see, the beat the crap out of ATT on speed and price on internet and it is even better with internet and phone from them. I went into a chat with a rep and they inist that ther eis absolutely no cap at all. They said that I can use my connection 100% with no change in service level and no overage charges. Seems hard to beleive they can deliver this all over wireless and not cap it though.



I'm tempted too...I think all I saw was a 2 yr committed plan, so that makes me a little worried in case its not all it is cracked up to be, but I am tempted.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17718934
> 
> 
> I'm tempted too...I think all I saw was a 2 yr committed plan, so that makes me a little worried in case its not all it is cracked up to be, but I am tempted.



Quick glance at the site shows a 2 year plan and a month-to-month.


* Get free activation ($35 Savings)

* Save money up front with device leases


seems to be the only differences between the two. (obviously the above would be with the 2 year plan).


----------



## gstelmack

Well looks like AT&T is digging up spots in my neighborhood for UVerse. Seriously considering the jump for faster upload speeds, with any luck smoother gaming (my RR connection always seems a bit bursty), a whole-house DVR that can record 4 shows at once and is web programmable, and what looks like a cheaper price. Given how pixellated action movies are showing on TWC HD, I'm not that concerned about PQ questions with UVerse, since I'm moving to Blu-Ray for movie watching anyway. Although if sports are unwatchable in HD, that would be a concern.


Anyway, here's hoping it won't be long now.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/17724792
> 
> 
> Well looks like AT&T is digging up spots in my neighborhood for UVerse. Seriously considering the jump for faster upload speeds, with any luck smoother gaming (my RR connection always seems a bit bursty), a whole-house DVR that can record 4 shows at once and is web programmable, and what looks like a cheaper price. Given how pixellated action movies are showing on TWC HD, I'm not that concerned about PQ questions with UVerse, since I'm moving to Blu-Ray for movie watching anyway. Although if sports are unwatchable in HD, that would be a concern.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping it won't be long now.



It's available in our neighborhood (55 and highhouse). But it's not cheaper than what we're paying time warner for 3 hdtvs, internet, and phone.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/17724792
> 
> 
> Well looks like AT&T is digging up spots in my neighborhood for UVerse. Seriously considering the jump for faster upload speeds, with any luck smoother gaming (my RR connection always seems a bit bursty), a whole-house DVR that can record 4 shows at once and is web programmable, and what looks like a cheaper price. Given how pixellated action movies are showing on TWC HD, I'm not that concerned about PQ questions with UVerse, since I'm moving to Blu-Ray for movie watching anyway. Although if sports are unwatchable in HD, that would be a concern.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping it won't be long now.



What part of Cary? More competition is always a good thing.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/17726908
> 
> 
> What part of Cary? More competition is always a good thing.



Sure is but it didn't stop Time Warner from jacking the rates again in January. I got the notification of the rate increase in my bill yesterday.


----------



## Shmooh

Anybody here actually using U-Verse? I've been curious about it. I'm a little apprehensive with that last stretch from the neighborhood box being DSL (at least - that's my understanding of how it works).


If I didn't have a Tivo, I'd have probably already given it a try. I already wired my house for network, and U-Verse has been available in my neighborhood for 6 months or so (Wellington Park, near Tryon and Cary Pkwy).


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/17726908
> 
> 
> What part of Cary? More competition is always a good thing.



I'm in MacArthur Park, so southwest Cary Parkway.


The other reason I'm strongly considering it is that I'm sick and tired of being told "Channel Unavailable, Try Back Later" when I want to watch something. It happens 2-3 times per week, and that's way too much for something I'm paying for...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17728367
> 
> 
> Sure is but it didn't stop Time Warner from jacking the rates again in January. I got the notification of the rate increase in my bill yesterday.



Dang... I use their paperless bill. I didnt know there was another increase. How bad? Ill have to do some website surfing.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17730553
> 
> 
> Dang... I use their paperless bill. I didnt know there was another increase. How bad? Ill have to do some website surfing.


*

I do the paperless bill to but just happened to look at it this month and found the following on the bottom of it:*

_Dear Time Warner Cable Customer:

We are always looking for ways to offer our customers the highest quality and best value.You expect excellence in

your entertainment and communications services, and we strive to exceed your expectations.You also want the best

value possible, and that's why we work very hard to control costs. When costs rise, we need to pass on some of

these costs to our customers to maintain the high level of service you expect from us. Sports and broadcast

programming costs are by far the largest contributor to price increases.



Due to continued rising costs, prices for some services will increase on your next bill statement. Please refer to the

chart below for adjustments to Time Warner Cable's monthly prices. If you are currently receiving a promotional

discount for services, your discounted price will remain in effect until the end of the promotional period._



Service From To

Broadcast Cable-- $14.75 --> $17.45

Basic Cable-- $56.66 --> $59.95

Digital Cable -- $71.95 --> $76.95

Digital and RR -- $114.90 --> $117.95

Digital and Phone -- $116.90 --> $117.95

Digital, Phone and RR -- $154.85 --> $157.90

Digital Box -- $7.23 --> $7.00

Digital Remote -- $ .32 --> $ 0.34

DIgital TIer -- $ 9.10 --> $11.95

DIgital extra outlet -- $ 8.98 --> $8.98

DVR ServIce, per outlet-- no change

Road Runner LIte -- $24.95 --> $27.95

RR BasIc, bundled -- $ 32.95 --> $37.95

RR bundled basic cable -- $47.95 --> $49.95

RR bundled Digital Cable -- $42.95 --> $44.95

Earthlink,bundled BasIc -- $47.95 -->$49.95

Earthlink,bundled DIgItal -- $42.95 -->$ 44.95

_Time Warner Cable is focused on developing new products, features and services that take advantage of the latest

technology to keep you connected, informed and entertained. Our digital cable service is better than ever, with more

HD channels, On Demand programming choices, and great new features like Start Over ®. Our award-winning Road

Runner® service continues to be second to none in terms of speed, reliability, content and value. Now, Road Runner

High Speed Online customers can take advantage of PowerBoost, which provides an extra burst of speed when

downloading large files.


Many of our customers save hundreds of dollars annually by taking advantage of our bundled service options and

Price Lock Guarantee packages.You can learn more about our bundled service options at YourTWC.com

We appreciate your business and thank you for choosing Time Warner Cable.

Sincerely,

Time Warner Cable_


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17730553
> 
> 
> Dang... I use their paperless bill. I didnt know there was another increase. How bad? Ill have to do some website surfing.



Not much of an increase in my case (probably around $4-5/mo.), but there's enough of an increase across the board to give me pause. If I had a decent LoS to satellite, I might consider going that route honestly, or maybe try OTA + Hulu/etc. TWC's continual rate hikes without any corresponding quality of service increase is really starting to aggravate me, not to mention the shoddy Navigator UI and hardware issues.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17730553
> 
> 
> Dang... I use their paperless bill. I didnt know there was another increase. How bad? Ill have to do some website surfing.


_We are always looking for ways to offer our customers the highest quality and best value. You expect excellence in your entertainment and communications services, and we strive to exceed your expectations. You also want the best value possible, and that's why we work very hard to control costs. When costs rise, we need to pass on some of these costs to our customers to maintain the high level of service you expect from us. Sports and broadcast programming costs are by far the largest contributor to price increases.

Due to continued rising costs, prices for some services will increase on your next bill statement. Please refer to the chart below for adjustments to Time Warner Cable's monthly prices. If you are currently receiving a promotional discount for services, your discounted price will remain in effect until the end of the promotional period._


ServiceFromToBroadcast Cable$ 12.95$ 17.00Basic Cable (includes Broadcast Cable and Cable Programming Tier)$ 56.66$ 59.95Digital Cable (includes Basic Cable, digital programming tier, digital equipment and Navigator interactive guide)$ 71.95$ 76.95Digital Cable and Road Runner High Speed Online$114.90$117.95Digital Cable and Digital Phone Unlimited Nationwide$116.90117.95Digital Cable, Road Runner High Speed Online and Digital Phone Unlimited Nationwide$154.85$157.90Digital box$ 7.23$ 7.00Digital remote$ .32$ 0.34Digital Programming Tier$ 9.10$ 11.95Digital Cable, each additional outlet$ 8.98$ 8.98DVR Service, per outletno change Road Runner Lite$ 24.95$ 27.95Road Runner Basic, bundled with Cable or Digital Phone$ 32.95$ 37.95Road Runner High Speed Online, bundled with Broadcast Cable, Basic Cable or Digital Phone$ 47.95$ 49.95Road Runner High Speed Online, bundled with Digital Cable$ 42.95$ 44.95Earthlink, bundled with Broadcast Cable, Basic Cable or Digital Phone$ 47.95$ 49.95Earthlink, bundled with Digital Cable$ 42.95$ 44.95

(dang, took so long to format the table it was already posted!)


----------



## nitdawg

I thought they just had a rate hike last year as well. My standalone RR is now $55/month.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/17730976
> 
> 
> 
> (dang, took so long to format the table it was already posted!)




Yeah but your table looks alot better than mine.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17731751
> 
> 
> Yeah but your table looks alot better than mine.



Thanks guys....


----------



## doofstructor

I'm hoping someone can confirm this is a general problem and not simply something on my end....


Long story short, got the HTPC built and it's working like a champ BUT I cannot get the WinTV-HVR-2250 to find WLFL-DT or WRDC-DT (22.1 and 28.1) at all via clear QAM on TWC. In otherwords, I am getting 4.1,5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.1....and the other crappy subchannels, but no CW or MyRDC.


To troubleshoot I have tried scanning (and rescanning) with both the Hauppage and my Samsung with built-in ATSC/QAM tuner and.....nothing. 22.1 and 28.1 won't show.


Adding and editing channels in Win7MCE (using the silicondust site for actual channel maps) hasn't helped either. I did have an opportunity to speak with an engineer for the station and he has confirmed that where he is located he is picking up the broadcast on clear QAM via TWC.


Can anyone confirm/deny that 22.1 and 28.1 (hopefully in Apex) are showing up on TWC clear QAM?


Thanks. This has frustrated me to no end.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doofstructor* /forum/post/17733969
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can confirm this is a general problem and not simply something on my end....
> 
> 
> Long story short, got the HTPC built and it's working like a champ BUT I cannot get the WinTV-HVR-2250 to find WLFL-DT or WRDC-DT (22.1 and 28.1) at all via clear QAM on TWC. In otherwords, I am getting 4.1,5.1, 11.1, 17.1, 50.1....and the other crappy subchannels, but no CW or MyRDC.
> 
> 
> To troubleshoot I have tried scanning (and rescanning) with both the Hauppage and my Samsung with built-in ATSC/QAM tuner and.....nothing. 22.1 and 28.1 won't show.
> 
> 
> Adding and editing channels in Win7MCE (using the silicondust site for actual channel maps) hasn't helped either. I did have an opportunity to speak with an engineer for the station and he has confirmed that where he is located he is picking up the broadcast on clear QAM via TWC.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny that 22.1 and 28.1 (hopefully in Apex) are showing up on TWC clear QAM?
> 
> 
> Thanks. This has frustrated me to no end.



22 and 28 are on QAM 543Mhz (ch 77)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doofstructor* /forum/post/17733969
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm/deny that 22.1 and 28.1 (hopefully in Apex) are showing up on TWC clear QAM?



I'm in Cary, and they're here for me. Since they're on Channel 77, I suspect you might have a low signal due to a filter to block the lower channels. Do you get analog channel 74 OK?


Drew


----------



## doofstructor

Weird. Analog 74 comes in loud and clear...but no amount of fiddling will allow me to get 77.


----------



## yaleforks

Does anyone have the Digital Access Package (TWC) in Raleigh/Durham? What HD stations do you get or not get?


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaleforks* /forum/post/17737293
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Digital Access Package (TWC) in Raleigh/Durham? What HD stations do you get or not get?



The list can found online at http://www.timewarnercable.com/carol...t/clu/clu.ashx


----------



## yaleforks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/17740879
> 
> 
> The list can found online at http://www.timewarnercable.com/carol...t/clu/clu.ashx



I dont see Digital Access on the list at all. Just Digital Variety.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaleforks* /forum/post/17737293
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Digital Access Package (TWC) in Raleigh/Durham? What HD stations do you get or not get?



I'm not 100% sure, but I'd assume that would mean you'd get the HD stations listed as part of the 'basic cable' package:


- Cartoon HD

- WE HD

- Headline News HD

- MSNBC HD

- Fox News HD

- BBC America HD

- tru TV HD

- TCM HD


Why they have those separate as part of basic cable (but as encrypted digital), I don't know.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yaleforks* /forum/post/17737293
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Digital Access Package (TWC) in Raleigh/Durham? What HD stations do you get or not get?



In addition to the "Basic" HD channels, it probably includes the unencrypted "Broadcast" HD channels: ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, PBS, The CW, MyNetworkTV. Also HD Showcase On Demand and HD Movies On Demand.


----------



## dgmayor

So when I woke up this morning (6:15 or so), my internet/Cable was out. Now they're cutting in and out still about an hour later. This is at least the third time in the last two weeks this has happened.


Turns out they were doing some kind of work this morning on/near High House and Maynard. Guess that explains it..


----------



## tarheelone

Here we go again:

_Triangle cable-TV viewers could start a new year without channels such as FX, Fuel, Speed TV and Fox Soccer.


Media giants News Corp. and Time Warner Cable are fighting over money, and the dispute could lead to some Fox channels going dark on Jan. 1. The two companies are still in negotiations and their current contract expires Dec. 31.


News Corp. today began warning Time Warner Cable customers about the "very likely possibility" that they will lose access to Fox programming.


In some markets where News Corp. owns the local Fox stations, the dispute could affect Fox's flagship channel, home to popular shows such as "Glee," "House" and "American Idol."


But the Triangle's Fox 50 affiliate is owned by Raleigh-based Capitol Broadcasting and is not part of the dispute, said Time Warner Cable spokeswoman Melissa Buscher.


The bickering could lead to local cable customers losing other channels owned by News Corp., including FX, home to shows such as "Nip/Tuck" and "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia." Other channels include Fuel, Speed TV, Fox Reality and Fox Sports World Espanol.


"We're hoping Fox will allow us to carry the programming even if negotiations continue past Dec. 31," Buscher said. "It's our hope that Fox won't punish our customers while they try to reach an agreement."


Scott Grogin, a spokesman with Fox Networks Group, confirmed that Fox 50 and Capitol Broadcasting aren't part of the transmission dispute, but declined further comment on whether other Fox channels could go dark.


Time Warner Cable will look for replacement programming for the channels if they are pulled, Buscher said. And the company will "educate" viewers about other ways to see shows, such as online streaming.


The cable provider serves more than 800,000 customers in the market that stretches from Raleigh to the coast.


The company, one of the country's largest cable-TV providers, recently started its own marketing campaign where it asked customers to vote whether it should "roll over or get tough" with broadcasters and programmers that are demanding more money. Those higher fees would result in costs passed on to customers, Time Warner argues.


News Corp. contends in a prepared statement it is "simply asking for fair compensation for the impressive value our Fox programming offers."


Earlier this month, Time Warner Cable announced that it reached a one-year extension of its transmission deal with Sinclair Broadcast Group. In the Triangle, that meant that cable-TV customers won't lose access to the CW and MyNetwork Television, two stations owned by Sinclair.


Last year, Time Warner Cable had a public spat with Viacom that nearly resulted in local customers losing access to channels such as MTV and Nickelodeon on Jan. 1. That deal was resolved at the last minute._


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17744706
> 
> _Triangle cable-TV viewers could start a new year without channels such as FX, Fuel, Speed TV and Fox Soccer._



What about Fox News? If I knew my money wasn't going to NewsCorp to support Faux News, I might actually be *more* likely to subscribe to cable










Drew


----------



## jspENC

Cable needs to be brought to their knees. Period. I hope News Corp takes then to the cleaners, like they take their customers. HaHaHa! or more like - _Fa la la la LAAAAAAA la la la la!_


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/17744706
> 
> 
> ...The company, one of the country's largest cable-TV providers, recently started its own marketing campaign where it asked customers to vote whether it should "roll over or get tough" with broadcasters and programmers that are demanding more money. ...



Hm...are there broadcast stations that are actually demanding money for that content? Or are they still using "must carry" and giving the local channels to TWC for free?


I suppose TWC could be lumping together as "broadcasters" everyone who owns OTA channels as well as cable/sat-only channels.


----------



## kirkusinnc

WRAZ is having all kinds of problems during Dollhouse. Pixelation, black screen, loss of audio... Problem is occurring off-air, on TWC cable, and DirecTV. Happening on both the SD and HD signals...


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/17747621
> 
> 
> WRAZ is having all kinds of problems during Dollhouse. Pixelation, black screen, loss of audio... Problem is occurring off-air, on TWC cable, and DirecTV. Happening on both the SD and HD signals...



The TWC ESPNHD/ESPN2HD feed is pretty comical at well, and has now gone to black. Funny, I remember all those commercials about how TWC wouldn't lose signal when the weather is bad. (Yes, I know, it's likely their upstream feed.)


----------



## HDMe2

Hmmm... I DVRed Dollhouse because I didn't get home until 8:30. I've been watching ESPNHD on Dish and had no problems all night. I'll have to post back when I've watched Dollhouse if I have any issues.


FYI, I DVRed from the OTA feed and not the Dish SAT feed, so if it was an OTA issue I should see what the others saw with WRAZ. I sure hope not though!


----------



## pkscout

What's the final verdict on how much of the two Dollhouse episodes where garbled? I haven't watched them yet, and if one or both of them is messed up, I'll probably just download them from Amazon on Demand to my TiVo.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/17749324
> 
> 
> What's the final verdict on how much of the two Dollhouse episodes where garbled? I haven't watched them yet, and if one or both of them is messed up, I'll probably just download them from Amazon on Demand to my TiVo.



At least the middle chunk of the first hour is gone (DVR'd both OTA and from TWC, same corruption in both). It was either a WRAZ downlink or a Fox uplink problem. Hulu to the rescue for me. I haven't tried the second hour yet.


And aside from the corruption, was anybody else irritated at how they did the closings crawl just after 8PM? First they shrink to SD with bars all around, then they stick an aspect-ratio distorting HD crawl over the top of that.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

Aside from a couple of times of weird shrinkage for the closings crawl... There was probably close to 30 minutes of the first episode virtually gone. Really bad breakup for several chunks followed by some long black or "we know we are screwed up" slates...


The 2nd hour was mostly intact, but a minute or 2 of the pre-title-sequence segment was not there.


Looked to me like WRAZ was broadcasting fine the whole time BUT was having a problem with their FOX uplink... In several cases where the overall picture was breaking up, I observed a solid FOX50 logo on the screen which seemed to indicate it was a reception-of-FOX-transmission issue rather than a WRAZ broadcast issue.


I could be wrong about that guess... but ultimately it resulted in a confusing 1st episode where you wonder what happened after about 8:30!


----------



## dgmayor

For those that didn't get to see all of the first hour due to the break ups, here it is on Hulu.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/114775/dollhouse-stop-loss


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/17749324
> 
> 
> What's the final verdict on how much of the two Dollhouse episodes where garbled? I haven't watched them yet, and if one or both of them is messed up, I'll probably just download them from Amazon on Demand to my TiVo.



You didn't miss much.. this shark has jumped (IMO)


----------



## jbwhite99

UPDATE: Finally got through and talked to a real person - and I now have a new Samsung cable box. One comment that the installer gave me is that the structured wiring was giving a lot of noise - he said that these boxes (I have USTec, installed by CPI only 2.5 years ago) go every once in a while, so make sure that your box is accessible. We bypassed it for the TV that has digital cable.


Thanks,

Brandon (and I have really enjoyed reading this forum - there are some seriously hardcore people in here that really know what they are talking about!)


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zim2dive* /forum/post/17751411
> 
> 
> You didn't miss much.. this shark has jumped (IMO)



Totally off subject of the thread, but I have to disagree. The show has gotten really good imo. It's just a shame it's already been canceled. At least they got warning and will be ending the storyline in the finale.


----------



## dookie1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/17751582
> 
> 
> One comment that the installer gave me is that the structured wiring was giving a lot of noise - he said that these boxes (I have USTec, installed by CPI only 2.5 years ago) go every once in a while, so make sure that your box is accessible. We bypassed it for the TV that has digital cable.



i am assuming you are referring to a distribution amplifier here? have seen the same issues with my leviton 2x8 distro amp...1st gen was not compatible with bi-drectional, levition exchanged for free, 2nd gen has adjustable gain and too much would amplify noise to the point that the digital boxes couldn't cope. had to either bypass (1st band-aid solution), or fine tune gain to be enough for analog TVs but not too much for digital. found that sweet spot and now everything is back on the distro amp.


----------



## Scooper

Happy New year and may your 2010 be better than 2009


----------



## StinDaWg

For those of you that have used both Time Warner and OTA how does the picture quality compare? I'm considering either dropping cable and going to the basic plan, or just getting an indoor antenna and hoping I get all the local HD channels in clear. Does Time Warner compress their stations like I hear so many other providers doing, and if so can you see a noticeable difference? Anyone have bitrate comparisons between the two? If there is a huge difference I'll probably go OTA, but for ease of use and knowing I'll always have a signal I may just keep basic cable with Road Runner (don't know if they install filters in this area as I've heard that sometimes if you have Road Runner you can get the QAM channels for free because they don't block the signal).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17842555
> 
> 
> For those of you that have used both Time Warner and OTA how does the picture quality compare? I'm considering either dropping cable and going to the basic plan, or just getting an indoor antenna and hoping I get all the local HD channels in clear. Does Time Warner compress their stations like I hear so many other providers doing, and if so can you see a noticeable difference? Anyone have bitrate comparisons between the two? If there is a huge difference I'll probably go OTA, but for ease of use and knowing I'll always have a signal I may just keep basic cable with Road Runner (don't know if they install filters in this area as I've heard that sometimes if you have Road Runner you can get the QAM channels for free because they don't block the signal).



PQ is essentially identical. I was told that TWC does only minimal processing on the locals. Looking at filesizes of OTA vs QAM recordings of the same show pretty much backs that up as they are nearly identical.


----------



## drewwho

I just got an HDHomerun, hoping to replace some of my PCI tuners. However, it is having a heck of a time getting Fox50 reliably. It is fine at times, but other times it is terrible. It seems fine at night, and terrible during the day, but I'm not sure if there is a real pattern yet.


I have an attic mounted CM4228 pointed at the towers (I'm 17 miles away). I get 17 perfectly (ss=93, snq ranges from 92 to 98). I get WRAL fine (ss=91, snq ranges from 74 to 85, no drops). But WRAZ is terrible (ss=85, snq ranges from 0 to mid 70s, lots of dropouts). Given that WRAZ and WRAL are only one channel apart (49 and 48), I'm surprised by the differences.


Is there some sort of interference that is common to channel 49 UHF?


FWIW, my PCI tuners do much, much better than the HDHR and keep a clean lock on WRAZ when the HDHR gets tons of breakups. I'm very disappointed to have to be debugging my antenna setup again.. Sigh..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

I've seen some tuners respond that way to severe multipath, which I've seen on my analyzer. I actually have the opposite problem here. Granted, my antenna is 90 degrees off from Raleigh, but when tropo is bringing it in, I can see WRAZ and not WRAL, and WRDC but not WLFL. (WLFL is the worst of the 4, WRAL usually comes in soon after WRAZ.) And when I look on the analyzer, it's obvious why, as the distortion causes a deep gouge in the middle of channel 27, a lesser gouge in 48, while 28 and 49 are simply tilted.


I think I'd need to provide pictures to make that paragraph make sense. Next time there's tropo I will try to do that.


I have some pictures from three Richmond stations which are coming from similar heights at the same tower site. You can see the huge differences even though they're on 22/25/26.

http://www.rabbitears.info/specan/dxpics/wric.gif 
http://www.rabbitears.info/specan/dxpics/wtvr.gif 
http://www.rabbitears.info/specan/dxpics/wrlh.gif 


WRIC would decode if it was 10 dB higher. The others wouldn't. And when I was in New Jersey last week, most of the local signals looked pretty awful on the analyzer even if my DTT900 would decode them perfectly.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17847704
> 
> 
> I've seen some tuners respond that way to severe multipath, which I've seen on my analyzer. I actually have the opposite problem here. Granted, my



That's what I'm afraid of. It is like I've stepped back in time with this tuner -- it is comparable to my 6 year old nxt2002 based PCI card










Any ideas on what sort of multipath would disappear between, say, 4pm and 8pm?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Changes in atmospheric conditions can change the strength and form of the reflections, though I would not expect the changes to be huge.


- Trip


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17847529
> 
> 
> I just got an HDHomerun, hoping to replace some of my PCI tuners. However, it is having a heck of a time getting Fox50 reliably. It is fine at times, but other times it is terrible. It seems fine at night, and terrible during the day, but I'm not sure if there is a real pattern yet.
> 
> 
> I have an attic mounted CM4228 pointed at the towers (I'm 17 miles away). I get 17 perfectly (ss=93, snq ranges from 92 to 98). I get WRAL fine (ss=91, snq ranges from 74 to 85, no drops). But WRAZ is terrible (ss=85, snq ranges from 0 to mid 70s, lots of dropouts). Given that WRAZ and WRAL are only one channel apart (49 and 48), I'm surprised by the differences.
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of interference that is common to channel 49 UHF?
> 
> 
> FWIW, my PCI tuners do much, much better than the HDHR and keep a clean lock on WRAZ when the HDHR gets tons of breakups. I'm very disappointed to have to be debugging my antenna setup again.. Sigh..
> 
> 
> Drew



A shot in the dark.... you may be getting an overload situation... perhaps add 3-6 db attenuation and see if the situation changes. You have a lot of antenna for only 17 miles.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17848675
> 
> 
> A shot in the dark.... you may be getting an overload situation... perhaps add 3-6 db attenuation and see if the situation changes. You have a lot of antenna for only 17 miles.



The antenna goes to an amplified 4-way splitter. The amplification is adjustable. I tried reducing the amplification, and I didn't see any improvement in snq, just a drop in the signal strength.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17848000
> 
> 
> Changes in atmospheric conditions can change the strength and form of the reflections, though I would not expect the changes to be huge.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I wrote a small script which connects to the HDHR every 16 minutes (off by one ) and gets the tuning stats. I started running about 22:30 last night. All is well until this morning, when the signal drops a little, and the snq drops like a rock:

Code:


Code:


08:07:00  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=93 snq=91 seq=100  bps=19395584 ut=91 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
08:23:02  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=93 snq=89 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=90 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
08:39:05  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=92 snq=86 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=90 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
08:55:07  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=92 snq=87 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=92 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
09:11:09  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=92 snq=87 seq=100  bps=19395584 ut=91 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
09:27:12  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=90 snq=85 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=91 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
09:43:14  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=89 snq=79 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=92 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
09:59:16  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=87 snq=74 seq=100  bps=19395584 ut=90 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
10:15:19  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=85 snq=71 seq=100  bps=19395584 ut=89 te=0 miss=0 crc=0
10:31:21  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=81 snq=61 seq=100  bps=19395584 ut=90 te=5473 miss=11 crc=0
10:47:26  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=83 snq=65 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=90 te=49460 miss=165 crc=0
11:03:28  tun: ch=8vsb:49 lock=8vsb ss=85 snq=73 seq=100  bps=19394080 ut=91 te=7131 miss=17 crc=0

Based on previous days, I expect that it will start to improve around sunset, and by fine by evening.


According to tvfool, the towers are 122 from me, and that's where I (think I) have my antenna pointed. At this point in the winter, the sun ranges from about 120 to about 240 degrees. I'd think the sun would be more of a problem in the morning (when the towers are directly into the sun) than in the afternoon..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Interesting. (I really need an HDHomeRun.) When you have the numbers for the evening, go ahead and post them. I'd be really curious to see them.


If it stays like this until sunset, I would guess it's atmospheric, though I could be wrong.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho

I couldn't resist moving the antenna around, and so I ruined the experiment. In its new position, just a few degrees off where it was before, WRAL is the "problem" channel, but the problem seems less severe. I seem to be trading off between WRAL and WRAZ, everything else seems fine...


Trip -- what tool are you using to visualize the signals? I really wish I could see something like that to tune my antenna position..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

I have a spectrum analyzer. Specifically, a Sencore SLM1456CM. It's such a useful tool for this sort of thing.


If it wasn't so far for me, I'd offer to visit with it. I bet it would explain a lot to actually see what's going on with the signals.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

Sounds to me like bleeding in of the 48/49 together. The attic is not helping, if you can, yhou might want to get the ant. out of there.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/17857973
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like bleeding in of the 48/49 together. The attic is not helping, if you can, yhou might want to get the ant. out of there.



Amen - I have a CM4221 4 bay with a Winegard 19dB preamp, and a VHF only Channel master (no amps here), outside on a chimney mount, and I have no problems pulling in anything in Garner, some small issues with WUNC/ WUNP (I'm about halfway between them as the crow flies). Outside in freespace is nearly always the best choice for antenna location.


----------



## jspENC

One thing that people are finding, (or TV stations from what I hear) is that with Digital, the people farther out get better reception than those closer in. Stations that used to be snowy at 60 miles are now rock solid with DTV. The VHF ones especially.


----------



## alex7577

this really isn't HDTV specific, but anyone else noticing a HUGE Road runner slow down during the 4pm to 12am times. My 15 MB connection will go down to 1-2 MB, during the evening hours and it's really affecting my Netflix Roku box.


There are TONS of users complaining about the same issue all over the country in the dslreports.com forums.


My guess is its node congestion, but getting TWC to fix that is damn near impossible.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex7577* /forum/post/17863968
> 
> 
> this really isn't HDTV specific, but anyone else noticing a HUGE Road runner slow down during the 4pm to 12am times. My 15 MB connection will go down to 1-2 MB, during the evening hours and it's really affecting my Netflix Roku box.
> 
> 
> There are TONS of users complaining about the same issue all over the country in the dslreports.com forums.
> 
> 
> My guess is its node congestion, but getting TWC to fix that is damn near impossible.



Interestingly, a friend at work was telling me late this afternoon that his speed was suddenly dropping to 2Mbps, it turned out to be Mozy (online backups) was trying to transfer a 50GB file.


Jim


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex7577* /forum/post/17863968
> 
> 
> this really isn't HDTV specific, but anyone else noticing a HUGE Road runner slow down during the 4pm to 12am times. My 15 MB connection will go down to 1-2 MB, during the evening hours and it's really affecting my Netflix Roku box.



My speed is up and down all the time and has been for the past few weeks. Rebooting the modem usually gives back some speed.


How are you getting 15Mb in this area? RR tiers top out at 10Mbps.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex7577* /forum/post/17863968
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> My guess is its node congestion, but getting TWC to fix that is damn near impossible.



Yep--I guess the series of tubes are getting filled up by people watching netflix, hulu, etc. when they come home from school or work until they go to bed.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17857751
> 
> 
> I have a spectrum analyzer. Specifically, a Sencore SLM1456CM. It's such a useful tool for this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't so far for me, I'd offer to visit with it. I bet it would explain a lot to actually see what's going on with the signals.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I appreciate that.. It is too bad you're so far away. I found a new position a few feet away where I get a much better signal, and have about 24 hours of good scan data for most channels. The only remaining glitches I seem to have are on WTVD (VHF 11) where the HDHR tools will show a strong signal strength and signal quality, but I'll very regularly (like every minute or two) have a very small number of uncorrectable errors. The command line looks something like this after 1 minute on WTVD:

Code:


Code:


tun: ch=8vsb:11 lock=8vsb ss=94 snq=91 seq=100 dbg=11594-12113-1414
dev: resync=0 overflow=0
ts:  bps=19394080 ut=96 te=131 miss=3 crc=0

Whereas a station where I expect problems (WUNC, 25, off the back of the antenna) will have more severe dropouts which are totally irregular. After a minute of tuning with a dropout, the HDHR counters look like this:

Code:


Code:


tun: ch=8vsb:25 lock=8vsb ss=93 snq=84 seq=100 dbg=12777-12114-1556
dev: resync=20464 overflow=0
ts:  bps=19395584 ut=96 te=16524 miss=43 crc=0

If I watch the gui while tuned to 11, the snq is relatively stable and stays green the entire time, and the seq will flash to red occasionally (like once every minute or two). This is different than how WRAZ was behaving and how WUNC behaves In that case, the snq would visibly drop to red in conjunction with the seq dropping to red, and the te count would increment by thousands, rather than just a few. The weird thing is that the tuner errors on 11 happen very regularly.


This tuner is soo, soo picky. Almost enough to drive me back to QAM


Drew


PS: A bit more stats.. Over the last 24 hours, I've got about 165 samples from each station, where each sample represents 1 minute tuned to a particular station. Most stations have no tuning errors at all. Of the stations with errors, 11 had errors in 70 1 minute periods, but all errors were minor (like the example above). WUNC had errors in 20 1 minute periods, and most of them were severe (like the example above).


----------



## Trip in VA

WTVD is probably getting minor dropouts related to electrical interference, like light switches being flipped and things of that nature. Those sorts of things usually result in smaller number of errors than when signal distortion becomes too severe for a clean decode.


The big problem with making a trip like this is that I don't have a car and thus have to be able to justify it to my parents. I might be able to justify a trip to the Raleigh area if there was money involved, as my mother was prepared to let me travel more than an hour each way to visit someone with the analyzer while we were in New Jersey so long as money was involved.


Maybe if there were others in the area who wanted to see it, I could justify it too, but then I'd not be able to stay as long. And if my parents insisted on money being involved, then with multiple people, each could be responsible for less.


And my time grows limited. I go back to school on the 17th probably, and I'm busy on the 11th and 12th, plus maybe the 9th. Plus other days yet to be determined.


I dunno, just tossing ideas out there. I'd really like to help out if possible.


- Trip


----------



## alex7577




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/17866627
> 
> 
> My speed is up and down all the time and has been for the past few weeks. Rebooting the modem usually gives back some speed.
> 
> 
> How are you getting 15Mb in this area? RR tiers top out at 10Mbps.



Well, I guess I meant to say I have RR Turbo which will burst your up to 20MB, for about 1 and then throttle you back down to 10 MB.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17870999
> 
> 
> WTVD is probably getting minor dropouts related to electrical interference, like light switches being flipped and things of that nature. Those sorts of things usually result in smaller number of errors than when signal distortion becomes too severe for a clean decode.
> 
> 
> The big problem with making a trip like this is that I don't have a car and thus have to be



Please don't worry about making a trip, Trip!


I guess the big question I have is how do I isolate either the HDHR or the antenna, or both, from the electrical interference? It seems to be a factor no matter where I aim the antenna. Odd that it doesn't seem to bother my other tuners at all (Dvico Fusion HDTV5 Gold, Pinnicale 800i)..


Drew


----------



## Lee L

Trip, after your post, I just checked your age in your profile and you are the most decent level headed "kid" I have run across on the net. Especially considering all your posts from years back when you were in your teens.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/17873130
> 
> 
> Please don't worry about making a trip, Trip!



Are you kidding? I want to! I love excuses to use my spectrum analyzer; I'd sleep with it if I didn't think the power cord to charge it could strangle me. Haha.











> Quote:
> I guess the big question I have is how do I isolate either the HDHR or the antenna, or both, from the electrical interference? It seems to be a factor no matter where I aim the antenna. Odd that it doesn't seem to bother my other tuners at all (Dvico Fusion HDTV5 Gold, Pinnicale 800i)..
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm not sure there's much you can do. The Pinnacle in my computer shows lots of errors on the VHF signals (WBRA-3 and WSET-13) sporadically during the day, but in watching on other tuners, I never see them. I imagine there are ways of filtering, but I've never investigated. And now that WBRA's signal doesn't drop out so bad that the Zeniths lose audio, I have no incentive to do so for myself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/17873348
> 
> 
> Trip, after your post, I just checked your age in your profile and you are the most decent level headed "kid" I have run across on the net. Especially considering all your posts from years back when you were in your teens.



Thank you! I appreciate your kind words.







I do my very best. My website puts me in constant contact with lots of people inside the industry and those with interest in it, and so I try to share as much of the information as I am allowed to in order to help make everyone more knowledgeable.


I remember one of the guys in the Cleveland thread commenting on me one time.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post14747264 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hookbill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. A 19 year old who listens to his dad! You're wise way beyond your years, young man. Very rare to find someone like that.
> 
> 
> Now there has got to be a "but" here. You wear your hair in a mohawk and you got your nipples and nose pierced? Your hair is purple? Your pubic hair is purple?
> 
> 
> Please tell me what the defect is. Because if there isn't you may become somebody who does something good with their life.













- Trip


----------



## rollcage

Just getting around to posting this ... did anyone else have issues watching the NHL Winter Classic last week? My 8300HD rebooted constantly during the game when tuned to the HD channel ... I've never experienced this before (or since). I was able to watch it in SD via the DVR without issue.

My HDTV can't decode any of the TWC 17.x channels, so I couldn't watch it in HD with the DVR bypassed. Is this common?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/17892969
> 
> 
> Just getting around to posting this ... did anyone else have issues watching the NHL Winter Classic last week? My 8300HD rebooted constantly during the game when tuned to the HD channel ... I've never experienced this before (or since). I was able to watch it in SD via the DVR without issue.
> 
> My HDTV can't decode any of the TWC 17.x channels, so I couldn't watch it in HD with the DVR bypassed. Is this common?



Did you do a channel scan on your HDTV recently (when direct attached to cable of course)? TWC moved 17 to a different QAM which requires a new scan.


----------



## StinDaWg

I can't find CBS on QAM. It's not on channel 5.1. Any ideas?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/17894822
> 
> 
> I can't find CBS on QAM. It's not on channel 5.1. Any ideas?



Its on QAM channel 85 (591 Mhz) if that helps. Did you try a rescan?


----------



## StinDaWg

Yes, ch 85 is a blank screen. I'm hooking the cable up directly to my Panasonic tv. Got rid of the cable box for now. I also don't get PBS HD, just the 2 subchannels 4.3 and 4.5.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17893449
> 
> 
> Did you do a channel scan on your HDTV recently (when direct attached to cable of course)? TWC moved 17 to a different QAM which requires a new scan.



Aha ... that fixed that issue. Thanks for the tip! I'll pay closer attention to QAM scanning posts in the future. I typically just stick with the DVR, so haven't paid much attention to the antenna/QAM posts.


Now for my other issue ... Was anyone successfully able to watch the NHL Winter Classic in HD via DVR? I didn't call TWC because I didn't want them pushing me to a DVR that doesn't support external HDs. Even with their new "sorting by favorites" feature regression, the 8300HD is tops in my book (for DVRs from TWC) given they haven't broken external HDs ... yet.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17894855
> 
> 
> Its on QAM channel 85 (591 Mhz) if that helps. Did you try a rescan?



Proving yet again that just about time TW finally gets it to some similance of correctness, they'll screw with it just to mess it up again. Un-freakin'-believable!


Every re-map gets back right except WRAL. I don't know who WRAL pi$$ed off at TW, but it must have been somebody pretty important a LONG time ago.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Looks like they finally fixed the re-maps on 5.x sometime last night.


----------



## drewwho

Hey Russ,


Will TWC be adding "extra" unencrypted HD QAM channels for winter olympics coverage, and dropping the encryption on some of the existing NBC HD cable channels for the duration of the games? Like they did in '08 for the summer Olympics?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## texas_nightowl

So, can anyone reassure me that an indoor antenna will work well enough from zip code 27615 to grab the local channels? I'm in an apartment, so figure an indoor antenna is the best to try. The recent TWC price hikes have made me re-evaluate my choices. I only have "broadcast" cable and RR basic (1.5 down) and where it was $46/month, it is now $55/month. For no more service than I have, that $9/month raise is just too much.


I've already ordered DSL (naked/dry loop/whatever) from AT&T which should be activated next week. I didn't have any rabbit ears or anything around, so I ordered an indoor/outdoor antenna from Monoprice that had really good reviews. I'm hoping this works for me as I would really enjoy telling TWC to shove it.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/17927643
> 
> 
> So, can anyone reassure me that an indoor antenna will work well enough from zip code 27615 to grab the local channels?


 AntennaWeb should be able to tell you. You can put in your exact address and get back a report of direction and antenna needs for your location.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/17927955
> 
> AntennaWeb should be able to tell you. You can put in your exact address and get back a report of direction and antenna needs for your location.



Ok, well if I understand correctly then I have a good chance of getting everything except PBS. I'm holding off cancelling TWC until the antenna arrives and I can see how it goes.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/17928303
> 
> 
> Ok, well if I understand correctly then I have a good chance of getting everything except PBS. I'm holding off cancelling TWC until the antenna arrives and I can see how it goes.



I'm at 27616... and have an indoor setup that gets me: 4,5,11,17,22,28,30,40,50 (sometimes 40 is not so strong).


What I'm doing is a 2-antenna combined situation. I have a directional Terk-type pointed at the antenna farm in Clayton/Garner direction + a small UHF omni-directional (quarter wave like for UHF remotes). Both feed into a splitter (used as a combiner) and then the amp that came with the Terk before going into my Dish receiver.


The Terk gets everything for me except 4/40. So I need that additional antenna for channel 4 (don't care if I get 40).


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17928328
> 
> 
> I'm at 27616... and have an indoor setup that gets me: 4,5,11,17,22,28,30,40,50 (sometimes 40 is not so strong).
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is a 2-antenna combined situation. I have a directional Terk-type pointed at the antenna farm in Clayton/Garner direction + a small UHF omni-directional (quarter wave like for UHF remotes). Both feed into a splitter (used as a combiner) and then the amp that came with the Terk before going into my Dish receiver.
> 
> 
> The Terk gets everything for me except 4/40. So I need that additional antenna for channel 4 (don't care if I get 40).



Thanks. Guess I need to look up and see what Terk-type is. But this is def. promising. I'd like to get 4, but can live without if I can tell TWC off. This is the link to the antenna I purchased from Monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/17928473
> 
> 
> Thanks. Guess I need to look up and see what Terk-type is. But this is def. promising. I'd like to get 4, but can live without if I can tell TWC off.



The Terk I'm talking about looks like this:











I also recommend trying antennas from somewhere like Radio Shack that will let you return ones that don't work. That way you can try multiple types until you get a good config.


----------



## HDMe2

Obviously I snoozed through an OTA change recently.


I was vaguely aware that WRAY had switched from being a shopping channel to a religious programming one sometime last year.


But today I had a glitch and had to rescan my OTA channels... and found that there is now a 30.2 subchannel broadcasting in 1080i.


30.1 and 30.2 have different programming. Nothing in real HD on 30.2 yet, just stretch-o-vision from what I've seen... but I'll have to check back and see.


This must have happened (the new 30.2 channel) within the last week as I had scanned my OTA channels sometime within the last week prior to today for another glitch I had last week.


----------



## ENDContra

Todays Raycom broadcast of the Clemson-State game on WRAL was widescreen SD. This is the first time Ive seen Raycom do this, although it was listed in their schedule as being broadcast in HD. Was this actually produced in SD, or was the fail on WRALs end somehow?


----------



## scsiraid

What happened to the BlueHighways Channel (134)? Got a message on my TiVo that it had been removed. Checked and it was true... no longer available on TiVo or on the TWC box. It was just added a couple weeks ago and now its gone.....


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17943516
> 
> 
> What happened to the BlueHighways Channel (134)? Got a message on my TiVo that it had been removed. Checked and it was true... no longer available on TiVo or on the TWC box. It was just added a couple weeks ago and now its gone.....



How about that RFD HD channel that I like to make fun of >


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/17938980
> 
> 
> Todays Raycom broadcast of the Clemson-State game on WRAL was widescreen SD. This is the first time Ive seen Raycom do this, although it was listed in their schedule as being broadcast in HD. Was this actually produced in SD, or was the fail on WRALs end somehow?



I saw that too. The later game was clearly using better cameras, so I doubt WRAL was completely at fault. Then again, the first game was a regional broadcast, and the later one was a national broadcast. Still I'm surprised -- the video quality was just atrocious -- fuzzy, lack of dynamic range, and very muted colors -- the reds were pathetic (or the paint on the floor has experience 25 years worth of fading in the last week). Either they are too cheap for words, or they think we are too stupid to notice. Either way they are majorly disrespecting the audience.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/17944639
> 
> 
> How about that RFD HD channel that I like to make fun of >


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/17944639
> 
> 
> How about that RFD HD channel that I like to make fun of >


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/17951956
> 
> 
> I've never tuned it, because I don't subscribe to the HD Plus tier that they put it on.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why RFD HD is a better semi-premium channel than something like HDNet/HDNet Movies.



Ha!! I didnt realize that RFD was on the HD Plus Tier... Now thats funny...


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/17951956
> 
> 
> I've never tuned it, because I don't subscribe to the HD Plus tier that they put it on.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why RFD HD is a better semi-premium channel than something like HDNet/HDNet Movies.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17952128
> 
> 
> Ha!! I didnt realize that RFD was on the HD Plus Tier... Now thats funny...



Hrm. I don't have the plus tier, but those channels give me the "to get this channel call twc" screen. RFD always gives me the SDV failure screen.


----------



## nitdawg

Did the QAM freq for wraz-dt1 get changed last night or do I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/17962932
> 
> 
> Did the QAM freq for wraz-dt1 get changed last night or do I need another cup of coffee.



WRAZ's HD channel is coming in fine on my TV without a rescan, so I assume it hasn't changed frequency recently (or if it did, it got changed back without me noticing it .


----------



## nitdawg

Well now I'm showing the CaryTV 11 at 50.1...media center gone batty! This was the longest stretch for no QAM hiccups in 7MC so its not all bad. I had to go back and add 92.4 and reassign it to 50.1 and nuke the CaryTV. Strange, but resolved.


----------



## ziltink

I'm in 27616 as well and I have a cheap ($34, not so cheap I guess) RCA amplified indoor antenna at the top of my attic (one level house). I guess antenna height has a lot to do with it. I am picking up all of the same channels in addition to 47 ion. 47 is a little jumpy, but my box does well with this signal. I have the same issue with 40 also, a low signal. 11 is a little jumpy also, but no problems. All others are pretty decent in signal strength, even 4 which surprised me.


I've thought about getting an outdoor antenna, but since I haven't had many problems since the switch over, I'm sticking with my indoor antenna. Plus, this antenna feeds the whole house.


Yay DTV!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17928328
> 
> 
> I'm at 27616... and have an indoor setup that gets me: 4,5,11,17,22,28,30,40,50 (sometimes 40 is not so strong).
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is a 2-antenna combined situation. I have a directional Terk-type pointed at the antenna farm in Clayton/Garner direction + a small UHF omni-directional (quarter wave like for UHF remotes). Both feed into a splitter (used as a combiner) and then the amp that came with the Terk before going into my Dish receiver.
> 
> 
> The Terk gets everything for me except 4/40. So I need that additional antenna for channel 4 (don't care if I get 40).


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/17938980
> 
> 
> Todays Raycom broadcast of the Clemson-State game on WRAL was widescreen SD.



Well they beat that -- 4:3 SD is what's on right now -- the BC - VT game. What is WRAL thinking? Or, why isn't WRAL thinking?


This is the worst video quality I've seen in a decade! OK, for most of the last decade I didn't even have TV. But this is why! These cameras must have come from some 1970s junkyard. And that's where they should have stayed.


This is the problem with HD. People want it. They want the resolution, they want the wide screen, they want the dynamic range, they want the shadow detail, they want the huge gamut. And they get used to it, and they don't want SD anymore. When you stick them with the old tech, they see it and know what they are missing, and know they are being dissed by the broadcaster.


Sorry WRAL. You lost an audience member today. Can't watch crappy video quality like that. Not any more.


----------



## HDMe2

Same thing (SD) for the Wake Forest v Virginia game today as well.


I was surprised neither of these games were in HD.


But there's a noon game tomorrow, Raycom, and I wonder if they still only have the one truck/set of equipment and are taking it to that game... which meant no HD today?


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/17988696
> 
> 
> But there's a noon game tomorrow, Raycom, and I wonder if they still only have the one truck/set of equipment and are taking it to that game... which meant no HD today?



My guess is that. If it is available in high definition you best believe WRAL will air it that way.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/17927643
> 
> 
> So, can anyone reassure me that an indoor antenna will work well enough from zip code 27615 to grab the local channels?



Just figured I'd give folks an update. Looks like I am very likely giving TWC the heave-ho next week! I did receive the antenna from Monoprice on Wednesday and immediately hooked it up. It did immediately detect basically everything. After the initial scan, it picked up:


4.1

4.2

4.3

5.1

5.2

11.1

11.2

11.3

17.1

17.2

17.3

22.1

28.1

30.1

30.2

40.1

40.2

47.1

47.2

47.3

47.4

50.1

50.2

50.3


Initially I had the antenna just sitting on an end table in the corner of the room...only maybe 2.5 feet off the ground. And by the way, I'm in a first floor apartment.


Now, of those channels, to be honest I don't care about 22, 28, 30, 40 and 47. Basically I only care about 4, 5, 11, 17, and 50.


Of those, the glitchiest ones initially were 4 and 17.


Since then I've elevated the antenna another 2 or 3 feet by attaching it to a pole lamp I have (initially, just for experimental purposes...plan to eventually put on the wall, but if the pole works... ) So, concentrating on 4, 5, 11, 17 and 50, the signal strength (as read from my Panasonic Plasma) on 5 (WRAL) and 50 (WRAZ) are generally the strongest...hardly a surprise I think. Of the remaining channels, 4, 11, and 17, it is hardest to strike a balance between a usable signal on 4 and 11. This is probably not that surprising given that 4 comes out of Chapel Hill.


Anyway, the current signal strengths I have, as of right now this minute, are:


4.1: 79-86%

5.1: 95-100%

11.1: 92%

17.1: 95-100%

50.1: 95-100%


47.1: 53%

40.1: 91%

30.1: 53-60%

28.1: 100%

22.1: 96-100%


So, I'm going to leave it alone for a few more days and see how they go, but likely TWC will get a cancellation call from me sooner rather than later.


(My DSL also got hooked up Friday and is working so far which takes care of internet.)


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/17987771
> 
> 
> Sorry WRAL. You lost an audience member today. Can't watch crappy video quality like that. Not any more.



Yes, it couldn't possibly be that the game was not available to WRAL in HD.










I was told the games were only made available to stations in SD. The engineer from my local CBS station posted to let everyone know so there would be no complaints to the station from AVS about it.


- Trip


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/17989741
> 
> 
> The engineer from my local CBS station posted to let everyone know so there would be no complaints to the station from AVS about it.



Why shouldn't we complain to the station(s) about poor quality video? The local stations are the ones broadcasting the signal -- they put their stamp of approval on it by the very act of broadcasting it. It's not Raycom's fault for supplying the games in SD. It's the stations' fault for not rejecting such crap.


The stations won't know this is a problem unless the viewers complain about it. Since the AVS crowd cares more than most, they should be sure to make their voices heard.


----------



## Trip in VA

So you'd rather see no game at all? I can't imagine most viewers share that opinion.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2

So much for my theory... We are getting widescreen for today's game, but it is in SD... and fairly poor SD at that.


----------



## ENDContra

^And this game was scheduled to be broadcast in HD...I guess Raycom thinks that we wont know any better (sadly, some people dont).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/17987771
> 
> 
> Sorry WRAL. You lost an audience member today. Can't watch crappy video quality like that. Not any more.



Plenty of things you can blame WRAL for, but this isnt one of them. They air the broadcasts that Raycom makes available to them...whether thats HD or SD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/17989261
> 
> 
> My guess is that. If it is available in high definition you best believe WRAL will air it that way.



WRAL preempts HD college basketball just about every weekend. They preempted two HD games just yesterday so you could see two Raycom games in glorious upconverted SD. At the same time, the "sister" station FOX50 aired some syndicated filler crap. So yeah, theres one of the aforementioned things you can blame WRAL for...being a ball hog.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/17992734
> 
> 
> WRAL preempts HD college basketball just about every weekend. They preempted two HD games just yesterday so you could see two Raycom games in glorious upconverted SD. At the same time, the "sister" station FOX50 aired some syndicated filler crap. So yeah, theres one of the aforementioned things you can blame WRAL for...being a ball hog.



It's a little something called a "contract." They are required by Raycom to take it all or take none.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Well, I already got an answer from Steve Hammel, the VP-General Manager of WRAL. He indicated that he was surprised at the video quality of the games yesterday and said he was already working on it.


What he can do, I have no idea. But at least he showed his concern and acknowledged the problem. On a Sunday no less.


Now if some of you other guys will let him know that it's more than just me that have a problem with this, maybe he can bring more pressure to bear on Raycom. IDK. But it can't hurt to try.


If they don't know that we think it's a problem, they don't know to fix it.


And yes Trip, I did turn the game off. I can't watch that low quality video any more. And yes I know that not many will have the courage of their convictions. But that's the reason those that do should act -- not to sit back and take it. Who is going to tell them, if not us?


----------



## Trip in VA

I've always considered WRAL to be a leader in the field of HD (first HD station on the air in the whole country, first HD newscast in the whole country, etc) so I wouldn't suspect them to need complaints before yelling at the Raycom people. That's my take on it, anyway.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

I had the game on WRAL for a short while yesterday as well, and it was a terrible transmission from Raycom. I too didn't watch for long. It looked so dark and looked like something we used to get when HD was still in the early stages... I was wishing I was back in East Carolina watching WCTI.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/17993497
> 
> 
> It's a little something called a "contract." They are required by Raycom to take it all or take none.



MAYBE...if so, they have something specific to WRAL though. Raycom does not require "all or nothing" from its affiliates...hence why they have a local affiliates list on their website for each game. In previous years, Raycom games have occasionally been aired on FOX50, and I recall one year when Raycom had a football game at the same time that CBS had the US Open, MyRDC carried the Raycom game.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/17996107
> 
> 
> MAYBE...if so, they have something specific to WRAL though. Raycom does not require "all or nothing" from its affiliates...hence why they have a local affiliates list on their website for each game. In previous years, Raycom games have occasionally been aired on FOX50, and I recall one year when Raycom had a football game at the same time that CBS had the US Open, MyRDC carried the Raycom game.


 http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/blogpost/6795965/ 


The contract apparently applies to basketball.


----------



## gstelmack

Wouldn't the best bet be to stop watching ACC basketball and write the ACC (who does the contracts with Raycom) that you'll stop watching until they get their act together and learn how to broadcast a top-tier sport?


----------



## nitdawg

Poor TV quality is tearing us apart...jk.


In all seriousness I think the complaints should at least start with WRAL (i sent them an email). The onus should not be on the viewer to track down the culprit, is it the ACC corp, Raycom, etc.? In the end if WRAL thinks that the poor PQ is costing them viewership/add revenue then they are in the best position to up the pressure on Raycom or whomever. I presume Raycom and the ACC have a long term deal, I'm not sure what incentives Raycom has on delivering a better product. Sunday's game was awful and I turned it off somewhere in the first half. You almost could not even read the team names in the scorebox. The leader in HD, except for our moneymaking basketball coverage.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/17996864
> 
> http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/blogpost/6795965/
> 
> 
> The contract apparently applies to basketball.



There are plenty of Raycom affiliates that do not carry every single game. If WRAL is required to, its because they asked for it. Id take anything in that link with a grain of salt anyhow...keep in mind who its targeted to.


Glad they changed back to airing preempted stuff overnight rather than on WRAL LowDef, even though I dont watch anything on CBS that would ever be affected. It does baffle me how many people dont realize they can set their DVR to record a show long, and you know exactly how much longer based on when the news starts.


----------



## abward

Was it just me or was the sound all distorted on Emma last night on WUNC? I have DirecTV. They are not rebroadcasting it, that I could find, so I cannot try to record it again.


----------



## HDMe2

I think we have to be considerate and adult about it... but I believe complaints about the poor quality of the Raycom broadcasts should be directed at WRAL.


If we complain to the ACC or to Raycom, it will likely fall on deaf ears because we (the viewers) have no pull with either entity. ACC contracts Raycom and Raycom contracts the local affiliate... so as long as they have those contracts, you and I mean nothing.


BUT... complaints to WRAL let WRAL know viewers care and have other viewing options... and they in turn can bring that up at contract time... so WRAL is in the best position to get the problem fixed even though it is apparently not their fault.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/17999946
> 
> 
> Was it just me or was the sound all distorted on Emma last night on WUNC? I have DirecTV. They are not rebroadcasting it, that I could find, so I cannot try to record it again.



The only audio problems my wife noticed were the severe weather warning messages that appeared periodically during the program.


According to my BeyondTV DVR guide (based on TWC), there are multiple re-showings of the first 120 minute program between now and the final 60 minute program on 1/31.


I don't know if DirecTV has the same schedule though.


I suppose the TWUNCED maps to 4.3 OTA and the last three map to 4.1 OTA, so whatever on DirecTV maps to those should have it as well.


Channel: 203 TWUNCED

Airtime: 1/28/2010 9:00:00 PM (120 mins)


Channel: 201 TWUNCHD

Airtime: 1/30/2010 2:00:00 AM (120 mins)


Channel: 4 WUNC

Airtime: 1/30/2010 2:00:00 AM (120 mins)


Channel: 200 WUNCDT

Airtime: 1/30/2010 2:00:00 AM (120 mins)


----------



## abward

Thanks vidiot! These were not in the DirecTV search last Sunday night.


----------



## Bruce Watson

If anyone saw the State-Carolina game last night, *that* is what I'm talking about. That's true HD content -- 1080i sharp, vibrant reds, excellent shadow detail, solid blacks but without crushing, clean whites, solid graphics. That's the signal quality WRAL is known for; that's all I'm asking for.


So Raycom *can* do it. They really didn't rent all their good cameras to NBC and send them to Vancouver for the Olympics. At least one set stayed here.


----------



## HDMe2

Yep... Last night was exactly like the previous week for the Duke vs NC State game. Sharp HD.


Not sure what is happening lately with Raycom on the weekend games. Some days 4:3, other days widescreen... but SD on the weekend games for some reason.


Surely folks at Raycom know by now that they were doing a poor job on those weekend games, right?


----------



## jaydro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abward* /forum/post/17999946
> 
> 
> Was it just me or was the sound all distorted on Emma last night on WUNC? I have DirecTV. They are not rebroadcasting it, that I could find, so I cannot try to record it again.



It wasn't just you. WUNC has had audio problems on DirecTV for at least a couple of weeks now. By the time I get around to trying to complain to the right person, DirecTV has usually fixed problems, but I'm not so sure in this case.... (and I had first wanted to find out if it was also an OTA problem)


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18018254
> 
> 
> Yep... Last night was exactly like the previous week for the Duke vs NC State game. Sharp HD.
> 
> 
> Not sure what is happening lately with Raycom on the weekend games. Some days 4:3, other days widescreen... but SD on the weekend games for some reason.
> 
> 
> Surely folks at Raycom know by now that they were doing a poor job on those weekend games, right?



They do. WRAL's Hammel told me that he talked to them. He also said that Raycom has revised their schedule by upgrading two weekend games from SD to HD, these being the VT-Miami game on 31-Jan-2010 at 1:00pm, and the NCSU-GT game on 6-Feb at 4:00pm. He did not say that these two events were related, or that he talked to them because some of us were complaining about the quality of the game coverage from Raycom.


What I know is that some of us complained, and that the schedule changed (we'll have to wait and see to verify). Are these cause and effect? IDK. What I *do* know is that I'm grateful for Mr. Hammel's efforts on our behalf, and I'm grateful that Raycom has decided to upgrade at least some of it's games.


Everybody is stepping up. We did good y'all.


----------



## HDMe2

Cool.


I can't remember who I've talked to at WRAL before... but they have always been responsive to complaints and suggestions, especially regarding their HD broadcasts and the things (like from Raycom) that they re-transmit from other sources.


I didn't actually complain this time around since I knew others here already were and I figured piling on wasn't necessary this time.


----------



## efranklin002

I live in Durham and I've got broadcast cable and I just recently did a re-scan and I seem to be picking up more digital channels than I did before. Not that I'm complaining but I am now picking up Fox News HD, Showtime Beyond, TNT (TNT was very fuzzy before but now it's clear), WGN (can't remember if I got that one before but I don't think I did) and I'm picking up A&E, however it is very fuzzy and not really watchable. Is anyone else with just broadcast cable picking up these stations now? Or anything new?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002* /forum/post/18025598
> 
> 
> I live in Durham and I've got broadcast cable and I just recently did a re-scan and I seem to be picking up more digital channels than I did before. Not that I'm complaining but I am now picking up Fox News HD, Showtime Beyond, TNT (TNT was very fuzzy before but now it's clear), WGN (can't remember if I got that one before but I don't think I did) and I'm picking up A&E, however it is very fuzzy and not really watchable. Is anyone else with just broadcast cable picking up these stations now? Or anything new?



Maybe TWC is running some sort of free preview? The sat companies do this from time to time to encourage you to upgrade to higher tier.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18028351
> 
> 
> Maybe TWC is running some sort of free preview? The sat companies do this from time to time to encourage you to upgrade to higher tier.



I saw FoxNewsHD as well. Not too long ago BBC america in HD was out there. I think from time to time you see sporadic QAM channels appear.


----------



## drewwho

They're wrecking the last Dollhouse right now, running a distorted, SD version on their HD station. This is miserable. It'll probably look better on hulu..


Argh.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

Pure speculation on my part, but...


WRAL broadcasts in 1080i, whereas WRAZ broadcasts in 720p.


I have a nasty feeling like the crawl technology WRAL implemented for channel 5 does not work to mix with a 720p... Notice not only Dollhouse, but the 10pm channel 50 news as well was not HD to run the crawl.


I just have a nasty suspicion that the equipment the parent company invested in does not play well with their 720p equipment for the WRAZ broadcast.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18034387
> 
> 
> Pure speculation on my part, but...
> 
> 
> WRAL broadcasts in 1080i, whereas WRAZ broadcasts in 720p.
> 
> 
> I have a nasty feeling like the crawl technology WRAL implemented for channel 5 does not work to mix with a 720p... Notice not only Dollhouse, but the 10pm channel 50 news as well was not HD to run the crawl.
> 
> 
> I just have a nasty suspicion that the equipment the parent company invested in does not play well with their 720p equipment for the WRAZ broadcast.



Now I like that idea. Any clue as to why there are two HD broadcast standards anyway? I don't want to spark an argument as to which format is better, but why did the FCC set it up this way versus sticking with one format?


----------



## Trip in VA

The Fox splicer does not allow local stations to provide overlays in HD. The new splicer that is to be rolled out this year is supposed to support such things.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18034477
> 
> 
> The Fox splicer does not allow local stations to provide overlays in HD. The new splicer that is to be rolled out this year is supposed to support such things.



That was my 2nd thought... but I wasn't sure if the FOX splicer was in play for the local-only broadcasts like the 10pm news.


----------



## Trip in VA

I... don't know. I know all material from inside the station is supposed to pass through the splicer before being fed out to the transmitter, but I don't know if it accepts HD inputs or what. I imagine foxeng knows the answer.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18034457
> 
> 
> Any clue as to why there are two HD broadcast standards anyway? I don't want to spark an argument as to which format is better, but why did the FCC set it up this way versus sticking with one format?



I'm probably oversimplifying, but...


Essentially there were 2 camps when the HD broadcast standard was being discussed.


One group wanted the highest resolution possible in the allotted 6MHz-per-channel OTA bandwidth... while the other group was set on progressive (instead of interlaced) even at lower resolution.


So... after fighting for a while, they eventually compromised to just accept both 720p and 1080i in the broadcast spec and let stations choose.


IF they could have waited another couple of years... they might have been able to settle on MPEG4 instead of MPEG2, and then we might have had 1080p only and been done with it... but alas, that was not possible at the time all these things were being discussed.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18035528
> 
> 
> I... don't know. I know all material from inside the station is supposed to pass through the splicer before being fed out to the transmitter, but I don't know if it accepts HD inputs or what. I imagine foxeng knows the answer.



I've always been vague as to just where that FOX splicer went... which is why I wasn't sure.


My initial feeling was that the splicer was purely related to what the local stations received from FOX for network programming... and that perhaps it was something "not in use" for syndicated or locally produced stuff.


But, the more I hear... the more it sounds like the FOX splicer is part of the system no matter what... and then we get the limitations that we are now thinking possible like the inability to add the scroll/ticker during broadcast.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18035537
> 
> 
> I'm probably oversimplifying, but...
> 
> 
> Essentially there were 2 camps when the HD broadcast standard was being discussed.
> 
> 
> One group wanted the highest resolution possible in the allotted 6MHz-per-channel OTA bandwidth... while the other group was set on progressive (instead of interlaced) even at lower resolution.
> 
> 
> So... after fighting for a while, they eventually compromised to just accept both 720p and 1080i in the broadcast spec and let stations choose.
> 
> 
> IF they could have waited another couple of years... they might have been able to settle on MPEG4 instead of MPEG2, and then we might have had 1080p only and been done with it... but alas, that was not possible at the time all these things were being discussed.



They played with "standards" for over 30 years (that's three decades -- yikes!). And what we ended up with is 8VSB modulation -- aka multiplath hell. Coulda had COFDM like everyone else, but no, we had to be different. Granted, there is a non-negligible power efficiency to 8VSB (IIRC it's something like 25%, as in you can cover the same area for 25% less power), but the cost is steep -- multipath problems effectively impede OTA reception (especially close in to the transmitter which is opposite from the analog days), and would be practically impossible on a moving platform such as a high speed train. Oh, wait, we don't have any of those. Yet. So why learn from the Europeans or the Japanese and plan for it?










MPEG4 could have been implemented if I remember the time table. Coulda and shoulda. MPEG4 showed up in the late 1990s IIRC so was available for a good nine or 10 years before the great analog - digital switch over. I have no idea why this wasn't done.


The fight over "i" vs. "p" was largely a turf war between TV and computer companies. TV wanted to keep "i" (as in: "interlaced is the way we've always done it") while computer companies had already shown that "p" was a much better technology (as in "we tried interlaced but found that progressive scan cured things like flicker, resolution, motion, etc."), especially for computer games. We recovered, such as it is, with blu-ray. Which shows just how good 1080p really is in comparison to either 1080i or 720p. 1080p trumps the others if you are interested in video quality, no question. If you are interested in protecting your turf, maybe no so much.


Perhaps we'll learn something from all this and the next standard (long after I'm dead I'm sure) will be 2048p with MPEG4+ on a COFDM modulated carrier. I'm a gonna hold my breath for that one.










BTW, can anyone tell me how we got 1080 instead of 1024? I'm thinking I knew once what the significance of 1080 was, but I've forgotten.


And why 16:9 and not something that makes a modicum of sense like maybe 16:10 (the golden ratio) or 2.24:1 (sqrt(5), related to golden ratio), or maybe 1:85:1 ("flat" 3 perf pull down for 35mm film), or even 2.39:1 (anamorphic 4 perf pull down for 35mm film)? I'm sure it's an average of what was being used at the time (1980s maybe? -- decades before implementation of course), but why do we always react to the past as opposed to planning for the future? I mean, think about it: how much longer do you think cinema will be using 35mm film anyway? And if you're going to go digital, why not pick an aspect ratio that makes a modicum of sense, or at least has some bit of logic in it?


Feh. Please forgive me. I've been trapped inside all day and evidently it's made me somewhat cranky.


----------



## ziltink

Anyone have any bad reception with the snow that fell recently? I was expecting some bad results since my antenna is in the attic. I was pleasantly surprised and almost didn't even noticed a difference until I was watching channel 11 yesterday. Channel 11 was quite a bit more jumpy and almost unwatchable for a while, but it came back. Not sure if it was the snow or something else. My roof is completely covered with snow and sleet but I get all the channels this morning with no noticeable problems. Just curious how other peoples experience was with DTV and snow on the roof (if you have an attic antenna).


----------



## Retspin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18039429
> 
> 
> Anyone have any bad reception with the snow that fell recently? I was expecting some bad results since my antenna is in the attic. I was pleasantly surprised and almost didn't even noticed a difference until I was watching channel 11 yesterday. Channel 11 was quite a bit more jumpy and almost unwatchable for a while, but it came back. Not sure if it was the snow or something else. My roof is completely covered with snow and sleet but I get all the channels this morning with no noticeable problems. Just curious how other peoples experience was with DTV and snow on the roof (if you have an attic antenna).



My antenna is in the attic too and I haven't had any trouble. I'm getting all the Triangle and Greenville area stations as usual.


----------



## pkscout

No antenna issues here. Mine is on the roof.


----------



## HDMe2

Indoor antenna here too... but also no problems with my Satellite Dishes on the roof.


----------



## Scooper

No issues either OTA or satellite (all antennas outdoor).


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18037245
> 
> 
> Feh. Please forgive me. I've been trapped inside all day and evidently it's made me somewhat cranky.



Come on, the weather is just lovely.


Thanks for all the info regarding 720p vs 1080i standards...I figured it would be something along the lines of not making much sense in the long run. I never understood the 16:9, not that I quite get why there are numerous widescreen film formats, but at least go with some standard that is used widely. Prior to 16x9 sets and TV stations switching to that format what other sources even used 16x9?


Whats the data comparison to 1080i MPEG2 versus 1080p MPEG4?


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18023509
> 
> 
> They do. WRAL's Hammel told me that he talked to them. He also said that Raycom has revised their schedule by upgrading two weekend games from SD to HD, these being the VT-Miami game on 31-Jan-2010 at 1:00pm, and the NCSU-GT game on 6-Feb at 4:00pm. He did not say that these two events were related, or that he talked to them because some of us were complaining about the quality of the game coverage from Raycom.



VT-Miami game is in SD today, although widescreen....I guess this is supposed to qualify as HD?


I realize you guys were angry about the crappy 4:3 broadcasts, and rightfully so, but Im more angry that there have now been 3 broadcasts that Raycom indicated would be in HD that weren't...as if they think we are really going to be fooled by this. If these games were listed as being in SD only, then widescreen SD would be acceptable, but theres no excuse for trying to fool viewers like this.


----------



## jspENC

The basketball games are the same widescreen junk on WYDO and WSFx also.


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18030502
> 
> 
> I saw FoxNewsHD as well. Not too long ago BBC america in HD was out there. I think from time to time you see sporadic QAM channels appear.



I'm not seeing anything different in QAM except the addition of FoxNewsHD on channel 101.1. Betting that will be gone sometime tomorrow as soon as TWC discovers it's in the clear.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18040790
> 
> 
> VT-Miami game is in SD today, although widescreen....I guess this is supposed to qualify as HD?



Not in my book. I was disappointed by this too. Hard to look at. Not sharp, no shadow detail (it took me a while to realize that the VT team was wearing dark purple and not black).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18040790
> 
> 
> I realize you guys were angry about the crappy 4:3 broadcasts, and rightfully so, but Im more angry that there have now been 3 broadcasts that Raycom indicated would be in HD that weren't...as if they think we are really going to be fooled by this. If these games were listed as being in SD only, then widescreen SD would be acceptable, but theres no excuse for trying to fool viewers like this.



Oh, I'm with you there. Raycom is making WRAL look stupid, and WRAL is letting it happen for some reason (contract most likely).


I'm sure that Steve Hammel has heard it enough from me however. Shoot him an email and tell him what you see and express your lack of enthusiasm for his video quality. You can find his email on the WRAL website -- he's the general manager (last on the "Comments about WRAL-TV" list). Seems like a nice guy who's actively concerned about how we perceive his station's quality. What have you got to loose? At least we can give him some ammunition for when it comes time negotiate the next contract with Raycom, yes?


----------



## larc919

Ha! FoxNewsHD gone at 5:12 PM. Didn't take TWC until tomorrow to learn they were giving something away. Takers, not givers that crowd.


----------



## SRJ1957

Just wanted to keep this in the forefront..if anybody cares that it is..









http://keepfreetvfree.com/ 


Next they will start charging for radio...


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/18045465
> 
> 
> Just wanted to keep this in the forefront..if anybody cares that it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://keepfreetvfree.com/
> 
> 
> Next they will start charging for radio...



I'd like to see some actual sources for that speculation. I know the FCC has been looking into taking more OTA spectrum for last mile internet service, and if internet service to 100% of homes could replace TV broadcasts and emergency alert services that might not necessarily be a bad thing. But to say the FCC is about to make you pay for cable TV or satellite is just plain not true as far as I can tell.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/18045655
> 
> 
> internet service to 100% of homes could replace TV broadcasts and emergency alert services



I am 21 and I don't think I'll live to see the day that happens.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SRJ1957* /forum/post/18045465
> 
> 
> Just wanted to keep this in the forefront..if anybody cares that it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://keepfreetvfree.com/
> 
> 
> Next they will start charging for radio...



Last I heard they (FCC) had kind of backed off on it, but I would not let our guards down till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Blu-ray J

I really hope that gaudy ABC11 ticker for closings and such doesn't take over the screen during the Lost broadcast tomorrow night but I'm doubtful.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18050922
> 
> 
> I really hope that gaudy ABC11 ticker for closings and such doesn't take over the screen during the Lost broadcast tomorrow night but I'm doubtful.



I emailed the General Manager. Suggest you do the same. There is really no need for these crawls on TV. Check for weather closings on the internet, if you can't do that, use the phone. Most businesses have recordings advising of closings. Why in the hell would anybody sit through 500 closings on a TV station to maybe catch the one they're interested in.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18048615
> 
> 
> I am 21 and I don't think I'll live to see the day that happens.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I'm 58 and I'm thinking that I might.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18053398
> 
> 
> I emailed the General Manager. Suggest you do the same. There is really no need for these crawls on TV. Check for weather closings on the internet, if you can't do that, use the phone. Most businesses have recordings advising of closings. Why in the hell would anybody sit through 500 closings on a TV station to maybe catch the one they're interested in.




If you were rude in your letter, I doubt you get the response out of it you are looking for. The stations have to serve the public interest in times of hazard. It is frustrating for everyone looking at those non stop crawls.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18053469
> 
> 
> If you were rude in your letter, I doubt you get the response out of it you are looking for. The stations have to serve the public interest in times of hazard. It is frustrating for everyone looking at those non stop crawls.



I remember when TV stations were required to "serve the public interest" all the time, not just in times of hazard.







Are CW and MyTV affiliates exempt from the hazard requirement? Why?


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18053469
> 
> 
> If you were rude in your letter, I doubt you get the response out of it you are looking for. The stations have to serve the public interest in times of hazard. It is frustrating for everyone looking at those non stop crawls.



There is a difference between the crawl that say, WRAL has and the monstrosity that ABC has.


As of right now ABC is showing a soap that doesn't have it so maybe that is a good sign.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18054015
> 
> 
> There is a difference between the crawl that say, WRAL has and the monstrosity that ABC has.
> 
> 
> As of right now ABC is showing a soap that doesn't have it so maybe that is a good sign.



I always thought this was somewhat of a joke (outside of school and Gov't closings). It is free advertising...Saul's Plumbing is closed today. What a waste.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18053623
> 
> 
> I remember when TV stations were required to "serve the public interest" all the time, not just in times of hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are CW and MyTV affiliates exempt from the hazard requirement? Why?



Funny also how almost always, the hazzard (or at least the need to communicate it) magically goes away during all commercials.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18053463
> 
> 
> I'm 58 and I'm thinking that I might.



Then you must plan to be the oldest person on Earth!










I never expect to see national Internet infrastructure reach that level. They might very well cut OTA TV and the phone lines (going all VoIP), thus leaving rural people like me in the cold, but that's definitely not the same as national Internet infrastructure.


- Trip


----------



## ziltink

Anyone know what happened to ion (47)? I noticed they dropped their Worship channel and are down to three channels now. I guess this could be related to channel 30 adding an extra religious channel.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18050922
> 
> 
> I really hope that gaudy ABC11 ticker for closings and such doesn't take over the screen during the Lost broadcast tomorrow night but I'm doubtful.



dang...I just flipped to ABC11 and wow they run a huge scrawl...this could suck for Lost tonight.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18056784
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to ion (47)? I noticed they dropped their Worship channel and are down to three channels now. I guess this could be related to channel 30 adding an extra religious channel.



Actually - what 30 was doing (the last time I looked) was running an SD and an HD feed of the same program - religious in nature. But that was late last week too....

I haven't looked at 47 since then either.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Yes! We're 4 minutes into the Lost summary and no scrawl!


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18056784
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to ion (47)? I noticed they dropped their Worship channel and are down to three channels now. I guess this could be related to channel 30 adding an extra religious channel.



No relation, just ION dropping it nationwide.


- Trip


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18055477
> 
> 
> Funny also how almost always, the hazzard (or at least the need to communicate it) magically goes away during all commercials.



Yeah, pretty curious that .


In my case, it's not so much the crawl that bothers me, but the inexcusable change of aspect ratio that accompanies it! I know a lot of folks don't care about aspect ratio as long as the entire screen is filled, but it bugs me to no end.


I wish they'd just show black bars on the sides of the main program being crawled under so that for example on the Grammy Awards Lady Gaga doesn't end up looking like one of the Lullaby League.


----------



## Lee L

Well, kudos to WTVD for a flawless Lost telecast! Also, noticed The Middle and Modern Family with no crawl last night.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18069877
> 
> 
> Well, kudos to WTVD for a flawless Lost telecast!



I was cussing WTVD out right after the first break and Lost came back on with Kate in the tree with the "funky" audio. My first thought was to blame WTVD before realizing that was the way the scene was suppose to be.


----------



## jspENC

If you have a lot of RAM and a digital internet connection, check out this Longley Rice coverage map of WTVD. (give it time to load all the colors) http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1333712&map=Y 


That is the construction mod higher power map. Red color areas are very hard to tune. Go to the RabbitEars.info site and click "Listings" for more markets, channels and maps. Very interesting!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18071871
> 
> 
> If you have a lot of RAM and a digital internet connection, check out this Longley Rice coverage map of WTVD. (give it time to load all the colors) http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1333712&map=Y
> 
> 
> That is the construction mod higher power map. Red color areas are very hard to tune. Go to the RabbitEars.info site and click "Listings" for more markets, channels and maps. Very interesting!



Do they have the higher power online yet?


----------



## Trip in VA

Here's a better list of stations for which I have maps: http://coverage.rabbitears.info/ 


Raleigh is market 30.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Interesting maps - about what I would have expected for my location.


One comment - I seem to do OK on getting some "red" channels (mostly WUNC/ WUNP) anyway, and I wouldn't consider my antenna / pre-amp anything too extreme.


----------



## Trip in VA

Bear in mind the maps are run at a height of 13 feet rather than the FCC standard of 30 feet.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Why are you running that low ? - I'd like to see the 30 feet maps as well. My antennas are at 30-35 feet AGL.


----------



## Trip in VA

The maps are designed to deal with indoor antennas better.










- Trip


----------



## drewwho

In the last week or so, it looks like Fox 50 dropped their bandwidth on 50.1 from 13.6Mb/s to about 11.9Mb/s. Fox primetime shows had been coming in at about 6.16GB/hr and are now coming in at about 5.3GB/hr. Here are some actual file sizes from shows recorded OTA. Note the same was also true for at least one of the American Idles, and Bones. I didn't notice if House and 24 were smaller.

Code:


Code:


% ls -lt /video/tv/HumanTarget-*.mpg /video/tv/Fringe-*.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 5371824128 Feb  4 22:00 /video/tv/Fringe-Jacksonville-1157240-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 5367855104 Feb  3 20:59 /video/tv/HumanTarget-Sanctuary-1157246-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 6151188480 Jan 28 21:59 /video/tv/Fringe-TheBishopRevival-1149359-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 6152935424 Jan 26 21:59 /video/tv/HumanTarget-EmbassyRow-1157245-0.mpg
-rw-r--r-- 1 sagetv sagetv 6168299520 Jan 20 21:59 /video/tv/HumanTarget-Rewind-1131712-0.mpg


Was this a change from the Fox network? For some reason, I thought that the individual affiliates had no control over their primetime HD bandwidth due to the "Fox splicer" that Trip mentioned.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18072282
> 
> 
> Do they have the higher power online yet?



I heard that they do have it on, and have for a while.


----------



## scsiraid

Wow... It looks like the WRAL fiber to TWC may be tanked... TWC Channel 255 is a MESS... 5-1 OTA is fine though.


----------



## HDMe2

Ok... who kept turning off the HD during Smallville on CW22?


The first hour was mostly ok... but much of the 2nd hour tonight was SD.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18074609
> 
> 
> In the last week or so, it looks like Fox 50 dropped their bandwidth on 50.1 from 13.6Mb/s to about 11.9Mb/s. Fox primetime shows had been coming in at about 6.16GB/hr and are now coming in at about 5.3GB/hr. ...
> 
> Drew



Interestingly, it seems WRAL 255 has cranked up its bandwidth, perhaps in anticipation of the Super Bowl?


The Late Show and Late Late Show are at 7GBytes/hour recently where they were more like 6Gbytes/hour before.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18082931
> 
> 
> Interestingly, it seems WRAL 255 has cranked up its bandwidth, perhaps in anticipation of the Super Bowl?
> 
> 
> The Late Show and Late Late Show are at 7GBytes/hour recently where they were more like 6Gbytes/hour before.



Maybe the cable people did it?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18084229
> 
> 
> Maybe the cable people did it?



OTA bitrates are up too... Sizes have been running around mid 5GB to 6GB for an hour show... Numbers was 7.1 GB last night.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18084323
> 
> 
> OTA bitrates are up too... Sizes have been running around mid 5GB to 6GB for an hour show... Numbers was 7.1 GB last night.



Looks as if they turned off the useless, pointless, bandwidth wasting mobile DTV. According to my HDHR, 5.1 is at 16.5Mb/s and 5.2 is at 2.4Mb/s


Let's all email them, and ask them to keep it off










Drew


----------



## vidiot1985

It looks like UNC HD 201 on TWC has a lower bitrate now, with a one hour program being about 5.5GB/hour.


The audio stream looks like it's been cut in half as well.


Music shows like Soundstage when shown in HD had been 384Kbps audio, but now seem to be 192Kbps (which is the rate that had been used on the digital SD showings). But interestingly, Austin City Limits was still at 384Kbps last night. Maybe they changed something at 1AM this morning between those two shows? Or maybe it is particular to the show.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Hmm...anyone got a problem right now with OTA 4.1 UNC? Earlier today it was fine...watched America's Test Kitchen this afternoon. Right now, all I'm getting is Channel Not Available. No 4.2 or 4.3 either.


----------



## vidiot1985

Did anyone else see a lot of stuttering during the superbowl?


My HDHomerun tuner showed TWC 255 in the 90 +/-2 percent in signal quality.


For the first quarter or so, it seemed that whenever there was a pass reception or tackle on a run, the picture would hiccup right at the key moment. Man, was that frustrating. I guess the horizontal panning stressed the signal weakness.


The hiccuping wasn't so bad later on in the game even though the signal quality numbers weren't noticeably better.


----------



## Stress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18092418
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see a lot of stuttering during the superbowl?
> 
> 
> My HDHomerun tuner showed TWC 255 in the 90 +/-2 percent in signal quality.
> 
> 
> For the first quarter or so, it seemed that whenever there was a pass reception or tackle on a run, the picture would hiccup right at the key moment. Man, was that frustrating. I guess the horizontal panning stressed the signal weakness.
> 
> 
> The hiccuping wasn't so bad later on in the game even though the signal quality numbers weren't noticeably better.



I noticed that, too. Bits of video kept flying out of the picture during the first quarter or so. I was worried it had something to do with some new "cheaper" HDMI cables I just installed. But, you're right, it went away later in the game.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18092418
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see a lot of stuttering during the superbowl?
> 
> 
> My HDHomerun tuner showed TWC 255 in the 90 +/-2 percent in signal quality.
> 
> 
> For the first quarter or so, it seemed that whenever there was a pass reception or tackle on a run, the picture would hiccup right at the key moment. Man, was that frustrating. I guess the horizontal panning stressed the signal weakness.
> 
> 
> The hiccuping wasn't so bad later on in the game even though the signal quality numbers weren't noticeably better.



No. It was clean for me. Excellent PQ. I wish WRAL would leave the bitrates like this all the time. Actually though, I watched it OTA. However, I did check the other recording before it finished and it was 0 RS Uncorrected.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18092418
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see a lot of stuttering during the superbowl?
> 
> 
> My HDHomerun tuner showed TWC 255 in the 90 +/-2 percent in signal quality.
> 
> 
> For the first quarter or so, it seemed that whenever there was a pass reception or tackle on a run, the picture would hiccup right at the key moment. Man, was that frustrating. I guess the horizontal panning stressed the signal weakness.
> 
> 
> The hiccuping wasn't so bad later on in the game even though the signal quality numbers weren't noticeably better.



I am a member of WRAL Facebook, and they (WRAL) made a comment that they had problems with "digital breakup" during the superbowl, and called TW on it, and people blasted them good.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18092477
> 
> 
> No. It was clean for me. Excellent PQ. I wish WRAL would leave the bitrates like this all the time. Actually though, I watched it OTA. However, I did check the other recording before it finished and it was 0 RS Uncorrected.



It was clean for me as well (OTA also).


Please, please, please email WRAL and tell them how nice their signal looked this weekend. Their chief engineer is Peter Sockett (psockett at wral dot com).. If anything, it would make sense for Capital City to move the mobile DTV stuff to WRAZ, and eliminate the useless 50-3 SD-mirror of 50-1 to recover some bandwidth.


Drew


PS: The *only* reason I watched WRAL (and their ads) is because they upped their bandwidth. Otherwise, I'd have just watched it on WFMY from Greensboro.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18092418
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see a lot of stuttering during the superbowl?
> 
> 
> My HDHomerun tuner showed TWC 255 in the 90 +/-2 percent in signal quality.
> 
> 
> For the first quarter or so, it seemed that whenever there was a pass reception or tackle on a run, the picture would hiccup right at the key moment. Man, was that frustrating. I guess the horizontal panning stressed the signal weakness.
> 
> 
> The hiccuping wasn't so bad later on in the game even though the signal quality numbers weren't noticeably better.



I saw the same thing at a friend's house I was at for a Super Bowl party. They had TWC and there was frequent pauses, breakup, etc. Seems like TWC had a bandwidth issue.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18092744
> 
> 
> It was clean for me as well (OTA also).
> 
> 
> Please, please, please email WRAL and tell them how nice their signal looked this weekend. Their chief engineer is Peter Sockett (psockett at wral dot com).. If anything, it would make sense for Capital City to move the mobile DTV stuff to WRAZ, and eliminate the useless 50-3 SD-mirror of 50-1 to recover some bandwidth.



+1.


Sent my email earlier this morning. When they turn the bit-rate up they have an outstanding signal (at least OTA, I have no idea how much of that makes it through TWC). All the games this weekend benefited from their excellent signal quality -- we should let them know that we see it, and appreciate it. It only takes a few minutes to send a congratulatory email, so why not do it?


I second the wish to keep bandwidth high on the flagship signal (5-1) at least, and push the non-HDTV stuff to WRAZ. What is the purpose of 50-3 anyway?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18093741
> 
> 
> I second the wish to keep bandwidth high on the flagship signal (5-1) at least, and push the non-HDTV stuff to WRAZ. What is the purpose of 50-3 anyway?



I had thought it was to send the network 4:3 SD feed to the cable company, so the cable company doesn't have to crop/letterbox/downconvert the 16:9 HD subchannel for SD viewers. But many stations don't have this sort of SD mirror (5-1 being one of them), so I don't understand why they still need it on WRAZ.


Drew


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18092744
> 
> 
> It was clean for me as well (OTA also).
> 
> 
> Please, please, please email WRAL and tell them how nice their signal looked this weekend. Their chief engineer is Peter Sockett (psockett at wral dot com).. If anything, it would make sense for Capital City to move the mobile DTV stuff to WRAZ, and eliminate the useless 50-3 SD-mirror of 50-1 to recover some bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> 
> PS: The *only* reason I watched WRAL (and their ads) is because they upped their bandwidth. Otherwise, I'd have just watched it on WFMY from Greensboro.



Emailed as well.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18093546
> 
> 
> I saw the same thing at a friend's house I was at for a Super Bowl party. They had TWC and there was frequent pauses, breakup, etc. Seems like TWC had a bandwidth issue.



I wonder what the deal was. They obviously have enough bandwidth (or did the last time I checked) to carry a 16.5Mb/s subchannel in a 38Mb/s qam channel that is otherwise empty. Some other local HD channels (22, 28) broadcast at a higher bitrate than that, and I don't think they have those problems with them.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

If anyone was recording on PBS 4.1 last night they will find that it was out around 9 pm for about an hour.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18094066
> 
> 
> I wonder what the deal was. They obviously have enough bandwidth (or did the last time I checked) to carry a 16.5Mb/s subchannel in a 38Mb/s qam channel that is otherwise empty. Some other local HD channels (22, 28) broadcast at a higher bitrate than that, and I don't think they have those problems with them.



Isn't cable bandwidth shared among all users off the same main line? This Super Bowl was the highest rated TV show ever, so if you had a lot of neighbors all watching the same TWC HD feed on nice new HD TVs....plus people writing Facebook updates and chatting online on their RoadRunner connections...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18095573
> 
> 
> Isn't cable bandwidth shared among all users off the same main line? This Super Bowl was the highest rated TV show ever, so if you had a lot of neighbors all watching the same TWC HD feed on nice new HD TVs....plus people writing Facebook updates and chatting online on their RoadRunner connections...



You're thinking about how road-runner works, that is not how the TV side of digital cable works. In our area WRAL has a dedicated QAM-256 channel (85). That channel has 38Mb/s available. The 38Mb/s is there if all viewers are watching, or none. It is not split or subdivided based on the number of viewers. The last I looked, TWC was wasting about 1/2 of the channel (eg, just re-broadcasting the 19Mb/s OTA signal). Perhaps they've put something else alongside WRAL, and WRAL got throttled, but it seems unlikely.


There was a post earlier saying it looked like WRAL's fiber connection to TWC was hosed. Maybe that was the problem? Eg, maybe they didn't have enough bandwidth going from WRAL to TWC?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18086826
> 
> 
> It looks like UNC HD 201 on TWC has a lower bitrate now, with a one hour program being about 5.5GB/hour.



My recording of "Secrets of the Dead" last night came in at about 6.5GB/hr OTA, and has 384Kb/s audio. Is the bitrate still low on TWC?



Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18084323
> 
> 
> OTA bitrates are up too... Sizes have been running around mid 5GB to 6GB for an hour show... Numbers was 7.1 GB last night.



WRAL-HD is back down to a lousy 6GB/hr now. I guess I'll go back to WFMY..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I am curious if anyone else has seen a large loss in signal strength from Pax/Ion 47.1?


A month ago I got it at around 5 bars and now I am lucky to see 1 bar with same set up and get the No Signal message.


----------



## HDMe2

I can't get it in my living room anymore, but it was borderline before. I honestly haven't tried to get the PAX channels lately, though because I had to sacrifice quality elsewhere even when I could bring them in.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18099716
> 
> 
> My recording of "Secrets of the Dead" last night came in at about 6.5GB/hr OTA, and has 384Kb/s audio. Is the bitrate still low on TWC?
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



I recorded "Blueprint America: Beyond the Motor City" last night and it's about 6.3GB/hour on TWC, with 384Kb/s stereo audio.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18095573
> 
> 
> Isn't cable bandwidth shared among all users off the same main line?



Now if it was on an SDV channel then there may have been a node explosion, depending on where you live.


----------



## CCsoftball7

ESPNU-HD looked HORRIBLE last night. I switched over from D* to watch on TWC, wow, was I ever disappointed in the PQ.


----------



## drewwho

I noticed that 28-1 seems to be down to about 15.5Mb/s in the last few days (OTA), but they don't seem to have added any subs. Anybody know what's going on with them?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Probably preparing to add The Cool TV.

http://www.thecooltv.com/THECOOLTV_S...isionGroup.php 


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

HDME2,


Thanks for the feedback on Pax.


As per a early post of mine about another station 4.1 that was offline Sunday night. I went to PBS's website and caught up on the show missed via internet. Kind of nice to have a backup when OTA fails.


----------



## HDMe2

You're welcome. I wish I had a better answer on PAX for you... but since it had always been marginal for me, I wasn't too surprised when it became even harder to receive as I had mostly given up trying.


----------



## jrelmore

NBC17 HD OTA Is anyone else seeing this audio delay?


Especially noticeable during the Olympic programing, also during commercials.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrelmore* /forum/post/18126043
> 
> 
> NBC17 HD OTA Is anyone else seeing this audio delay?
> 
> 
> Especially noticeable during the Olympic programing, also during commercials.



Yes. We're watching last night's opening show on the DVR this morning, and I see some lip synch issues when the talking heads are on screen. Highly annoying.


Drew


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone else getting "Not Available" on about half the HD TWC channels today? It's been all day for me.


----------



## VisionOn

SDV coming through here. Viewers in your area might be sucking up the bandwidth on the node.


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18130670
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting "Not Available" on about half the HD TWC channels today? It's been all day for me.



Same here.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18131906
> 
> 
> Same here.



This AM, it's just Hist Int HD (227), Food Network (278), and TBS (282)-- I'm giving TWC one more day. Their "advanced" products (SDV, Start Over) are a joke.


----------



## jspENC

Jump over to Greensboro and check out the mess they are getting on the Olympics! Dime wanter can sure talk the talk, but can't walk the walk with their "Advanced Fiber Network"!


Yea right!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18132599
> 
> 
> This AM, it's just Hist Int HD (227), Food Network (278), and TBS (282)-- I'm giving TWC one more day. Their "advanced" products (SDV, Start Over) are a joke.



All three of those are fine here in Apex via TiVo.


----------



## JMN322

Watching the Olympics on 217. Channel seems to reboot every 10-15 minutes since Friday. Is this a DVR problem or a TWC box problem?


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/18136680
> 
> 
> Watching the Olympics on 217. Channel seems to reboot every 10-15 minutes since Friday. Is this a DVR problem or a TWC box problem?



This happened during the 2008 Olympics too. If I remember right TWC gave me a second box to watch the Olympics, I don't remember if if was the MDN or ODN boxes that had the problem, my MDN box is working fine.


----------



## kosekjm

I'm betting that you have the 8300 HD box, right?


I have that problem on anything NBC shows on HD with my 8300 HD DVRs (Non-C models). If the program is over an hour (Or so) long, then I get random reboots. This only occurs on NBC 17 HD. I've posted here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14718451 about it and was told this seems to be a bug in the DVR. One would have hoped that TWC had fixed it, but so far for me I still get this.


When watching something like a football game, I have to keep changing the channels to clear the buffers. So I'll watch until a commercial and then jump two stations up or down. When I come back to NBC17 the DVRs buffers are cleared and then I'm good again. I need to do this every commercial, or the box reboots. I've had technicans out to check wiring, signal strength, etc. I've had different boxes swapped out (All only 8300 HD boxes) The box is the culprit. Friends of mine that have the HDC version of this box have even more problems than I, so I just keep the box (And tend to skip NBC's programming).


I keep hoping that TWC would eventually fix this bug, but as is most things that TWC does, they don't really seem to care.


Perhaps someday they'll either get some competition (Doubtful) or I'll end up in a house where I can get line of site for satellites again (Current apartment has no viable mounting locations) or TWC might even one day rool out a real DVR.


One can hope right?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/18136680
> 
> 
> Watching the Olympics on 217. Channel seems to reboot every 10-15 minutes since Friday. Is this a DVR problem or a TWC box problem?



I don't have their DVR or other STB, but while 217 was fine showing the Olympics earlier in the day, the prime time show was stuttering a lot, especially as the pairs figure skating was running. It got better later in the show.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

Reboots? TWC claimed they resolved that issue. We worked with them, and they brought in a dude from Charlotte, and we hooked up their equipment here and oddly they concluded closed captioning was causing the boxes to reboot. Sounds just as odd now as it did then.


Lip sync was horrible on Opening Ceremonies and varied ahead and behind. NBC's natural response, "not us!" Re-booted our IRD's so maybe that would resolve it.


They had video glitches near the end. Heavy snow band in Raleigh. Wasn't enough time to switch to C-band.


I watched WITN yesterday. Numerous video glitches during the afternoon.


I had switched to an indoor antenna before the Opening Ceremonies since most people complain with them. Reception was excellent. Go figure!


----------



## JMN322

Technician is coming out tonight. Seems that switching out the box may help (if they fixed the bug). If not, seems that changing channels and then back again during commercials will help some.


I'll report back on the results tonite as I'll be watching the Olympics again on 217. Should be a good test as it only happens on 217!


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bruce Watson

In watching the Olympics on 17.1 (OTH from Raleigh) I've noticed some interesting artifacts. Not sure what to call them, or what the cause may be.


I first saw it during speed skating -- they would show the skaters from one end as they rounded the oval on the other end. The camera would track the skater of course so everything was moving at pretty high speed except for the skater's torso. The artifact was around the skates themselves. I can only call it grainy -- where the skates were moving pretty quickly against a background which was moving very quickly. It's like the picture in that region lost resolution and also lost "smoothness".


It didn't look like what I've grown to think of as macroblocking. The blocks (if that's what they are) are too small and too regular in shape and distribution.


Did anyone else see it? And if you did, do you know what it's called and what the cause might be?


----------



## DonB2

I noticed the lip sync on OTA during the opening ceremony but have not really noticed it since. I do find the background sound to be almost as loud as the announcer during the outside event coverage. And during the opening ceremony all the voice both talking and singing were hard to understand. It was like the mike was at the other end of the stadium from the performer.


Coverage over all seems to be a big improvement over previous years. At least I am seeing more coverage of sports I like - ok, maybe a little too much Luge










And I must add that pre coverage on 17.2 leading up to the Olympics has been real nice.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18140570
> 
> 
> Did anyone else see it? And if you did, do you know what it's called and what the cause might be?



Yes, I saw it also. I think the problem is just that way too much motion is happening for them to be able to compress it down to 15Mb/s Mpeg2. I'll be the NBC master feed (40Mb/s mpeg4 ??) is smooth as silk, and artifact free.


Drew


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18138958
> 
> 
> Reboots? TWC claimed they resolved that issue. We worked with them, and they brought in a dude from Charlotte, and we hooked up their equipment here and oddly they concluded closed captioning was causing the boxes to reboot. Sounds just as odd now as it did then.
> 
> 
> ...



I have the 8300HD DVR from TWC and I have had the same problem with TWC Channel 217 (Channel 17 HD Feed), can't watch the NBC Evening News without a reboot during the newscast. Was at a friends house in Cary recently and I found out that he avoids that channel as well with his 8300HD DVR. Would be interesting to know how many other folks are still having that problem. TWC may have "resolved" that issue but the "fix" didn't make it to all of us! :-(


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I agree with Drew. I just re-provisioned the bitrates to boost HD to just under 16 Mbps and Universal Sports down to 4 Mbps max. I have not seen US go much over 3.1 Mbps anyway, and I am not impressed with the SD resolution on it at 5, but the HD video has been pretty impressive considering (1) the motion and (2) details.


P.S.

The only audio error they reported was during the Today Show this past weekend by the Production crew. My sister station WFLA also reported the lip sync error in the Opening Ceremonies.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18138958
> 
> 
> Reboots? TWC claimed they resolved that issue. We worked with them, and they brought in a dude from Charlotte, and we hooked up their equipment here and oddly they concluded closed captioning was causing the boxes to reboot. Sounds just as odd now as it did then.



I'm starting to remember things ... for those of you with the rebooting problem - do you have closed captioning set to On with Mute? I think that's what I had my 8300HD set to.


Jim


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimholcomb* /forum/post/18142110
> 
> 
> I'm starting to remember things ... for those of you with the rebooting problem - do you have closed captioning set to On with Mute? I think that's what I had my 8300HD set to.
> 
> 
> Jim




Nope, no cc set to on with mute. Hopefully the technician coming in a few minutes will have some encouraging information about swapping out the Explorer 8300HD (with a bug free version?)....


----------



## kosekjm

Hi Jim,


I've had the box reboot with CC on with Mute as well as when that is set to off. It seems not to matter. Whenever I watch anything on 217 on either of my boxes, I get to play the will it reboot game.


I have not watched anything from the Olympics, but all during football season, the Sunday night game on NBC was a constant battle of watch 5 minutes and switch channel. Watch five minutes and switch the channel. Oops I forgot to switch the channel and now the box is rebooting.


I've seen it happen during SNL as well as during Jay Leno's Final (Or not so final) Tonight Show. I personally have not seen it during a 30 minute show (like the news).


If I keep switching the channels (and I have to switch twice to clear both DVR buffers), then I could watch the game just fine. Seems odd that if it was a CC issue, that clearing the DVR buffer by switching the channel could stop that from occuring.


Again this is only an issue on 217. CBS, FOX, ABC, ESPN, SciFi (Or whatever they call it these days), Discovery, any of the other HD channels are fine. I only get the box rebooting on 217.


This has now happened across two different apartments. Last year I was in Olde Towne apartments and had this issue. This year (Since May or so of 2009) I'm now at Cross Timbers in Morrisville and I still have the rebooting. I've been fighting the rebooting since I moved up here in 2007.


If TWC fixed the issue, then they obviously did not push it out to everyone.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18141849
> 
> 
> I agree with Drew. I just re-provisioned the bitrates to boost HD to just under 16 Mbps and Universal Sports down to 4 Mbps max



Thanks for boosting the bitrate! There wasn't much on last night that I wanted to see (due to the delays for the speed skating). I'll check it out tonight.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18141849
> 
> 
> The only audio error they reported was during the Today Show this past weekend by the Production crew. My sister station WFLA also reported the lip sync error in the Opening Ceremonies.



Maybe I'm just extra sensitive, but the audio sync on NBC17 always appears to be just a little off to me, and has been since as far as I can remember. It seems to be just far enough off that you can tell something is wrong, but not quite so far off that you can tell that the video is ahead of or behind the audio. There's just a nagging "there is something wrong here" feeling if you look too close. I don't see these problems on WRAL, WFMY or WUNC (other 1080i stations), so I don't think it is my electronics equipment.


I'm just the kind of person that can see mpeg motion artifacts, bad interlacing/deinterlacing, DLP color wheel rainbows, uneven black levels in our Sony LCD,etc. You name an imperfection, and I can see it







It drives my wife nuts, because we'll be watching something she'll think is perfect, and I'll point out some flaw. Then she'll see it too, and I'll have ruined it for her. I need to just learn to keep my mouth shut. I guess its the curse of 20/15 vision and knowing how things work..


Drew


PS: I just watched something from a few weeks back, during the winter weather. Kudos for doing your closing crawl in HD, and for preserving the proper aspect ratio and size of the broadcast.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18144981
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just extra sensitive, but the audio sync on NBC17 always appears to be just a little off to me, and has been since as far as I can remember. It seems to be just far enough off that you can tell something is wrong, but not quite so far off that you can tell that the video is ahead of or behind the audio. There's just a nagging "there is something wrong here" feeling if you look too close. I don't see these problems on WRAL, WFMY or WUNC (other 1080i stations), so I don't think it is my electronics equipment.



I am noticing this as well during the Olympics broadcasts. Worse on some bits, almost-but-not-quite-there on others. There also seemed to be some audio drop-outs where stuff just went silent over the weekend, although I did not notice that issue at all yesterday while watching.


This is on the HD channel, 217, on TWC.


----------



## JMN322

Replaced box with Explorer 8340HDC and no more reboot problems.


Talked with TWC cable tech and he said that the reboot issue is only a problem with NBC 217 and the older box I had (8300HD). At least that is the complaint he hears from customers with the reboot issue.


So now that my problems are over I'm curious as to why it's an issue (I'm kinda geeky that way), but really not so much anymore since it been fixed by the upgraded unit


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18144981
> 
> 
> Thanks for boosting the bitrate! There wasn't much on last night that I wanted to see (due to the delays for the speed skating). I'll check it out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just extra sensitive, but the audio sync on NBC17 always appears to be just a little off to me, and has been since as far as I can remember. It seems to be just far enough off that you can tell something is wrong, but not quite so far off that you can tell that the video is ahead of or behind the audio. There's just a nagging "there is something wrong here" feeling if you look too close. I don't see these problems on WRAL, WFMY or WUNC (other 1080i stations), so I don't think it is my electronics equipment.
> 
> 
> I'm just the kind of person that can see mpeg motion artifacts, bad interlacing/deinterlacing, DLP color wheel rainbows, uneven black levels in our Sony LCD,etc. You name an imperfection, and I can see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It drives my wife nuts, because we'll be watching something she'll think is perfect, and I'll point out some flaw. Then she'll see it too, and I'll have ruined it for her. I need to just learn to keep my mouth shut. I guess its the curse of 20/15 vision and knowing how things work..
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> 
> PS: I just watched something from a few weeks back, during the winter weather. Kudos for doing your closing crawl in HD, and for preserving the proper aspect ratio and size of the broadcast.




I agree about the lip sync...it's just enough to bother you 'cause it doesn't quite match up....


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18140656
> 
> 
> I noticed the lip sync on OTA during the opening ceremony but have not really noticed it since.



It had been OK most of the time, but was really bad last night again OTA when interviewing Bode Miller after the downhill race. Lip synch was at least 1 second off.


----------



## DonB2

I second the lip sync with Bode - it was terrible.


In regards to audio drop out. I also notice that. And I have noticed it for quite awhile on 17.2 but put up with it because I am happy to have Olympic style sports available to watch on 17.2


----------



## rollcage

Add another to your list of those with the 8300HD reboot issue. I don't watch 217 often, except for Heroes and sports. The reboots occurred all during the NHL Winter Classic and weekend hockey games. I'm also frequently experiencing the issue during the Olympics. I've never had the problem during Heroes, but then again, I record it and watch later.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

After talking with the NBC Principal Engineer and Audio Architect who gave me some suggestions to look for, I found the MPEG encoder audio delay was set to 50 m seconds after the upgrade. I changed it to match my Dolby encoder delay of 187 ms and audio lip sync looks dead on now.


TWC called earlier and I mentioned your 8300 box reboots. They assumed all boxes had received the updated code that took care of the reboots. If you are still having that issue, call their Customer Care Center. I'm not sure if they can flash an update while on the phone, but they can at least compare your software version with the latest version.


I have a TiVo with cablecards in my office, so I can't compare, but perhaps any 8300 users without the reboot issue can post their code version here and you can determine if your box needs an update.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18146138
> 
> 
> I second the lip sync with Bode - it was terrible.
> 
> 
> In regards to audio drop out. I also notice that. And I have noticed it for quite awhile on 17.2 but put up with it because I am happy to have Olympic style sports available to watch on 17.2



I resolved the dropouts on 17-2 months ago. I have not caught a single drop on that channel since I converted it from discrete video/audio to an embedded stream into the encoder.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18148673
> 
> 
> After talking with the NBC Principal Engineer and Audio Architect who gave me some suggestions to look for, I found the MPEG encoder audio delay was set to 50 m seconds after the upgrade. I changed it to match my Dolby encoder delay of 187 ms and audio lip sync looks dead on now.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm watching the Today show on TWC 217 and the audio seems ever so slightly ahead of the video.


It seems to be that way on both my TV's tuner as well as my HD Homerun tuner.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18152150
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Today show on TWC 217 and the audio seems ever so slightly ahead of the video.
> 
> 
> It seems to be that way on both my TV's tuner as well as my HD Homerun tuner.



I just took a peek. I think it is as good (or better than) it ever was on NBC17, but you're right, something seems just a hair off. This was via my Sony's internal tuner, as well as SageTV.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18152312
> 
> 
> I just took a peek. I think it is as good (or better than) it ever was on NBC17, but you're right, something seems just a hair off. This was via my Sony's internal tuner, as well as SageTV.
> 
> 
> Drew



For what it's worth, and with NBC17ENG's mention of his Dolby encoder, both of my tests were with stereo downmixes of what I assume is an incoming 5.1 audio stream.


Maybe that contributes to it too.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18148673
> 
> 
> TWC called earlier and I mentioned your 8300 box reboots. They assumed all boxes had received the updated code that took care of the reboots. If you are still having that issue, call their Customer Care Center. I'm not sure if they can flash an update while on the phone, but they can at least compare your software version with the latest version.



I called customer care (919-595-4892, Atlantic Ave, Raleigh) and the gentleman said he couldn't find any information concerning an update for a channel 217 issue. He suggested I power off the box then hold power + select to get the box to grab any software updates it may have missed. He said he couldn't check my software version remotely to see if I have the latest (I'm at work, so couldn't look it up myself). My box was "upgraded" in the last couple months to remove the sorely missed Sort by Favorites feature







, so shouldn't I have the fix for 217 by now?


Is there anyone out there with an 8300HD that is *NOT* experiencing reboot issues on 217? What is your software version?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18154273
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there with an 8300HD that is *NOT* experiencing reboot issues on 217? What is your software version?




I've watched quite a bit of the Olympics on 217 and haven't had any reboots on my 8300HD. I'll check all my software versions when I get home tonight.


----------



## DonB2

"I resolved the dropouts on 17-2 months ago. I have not caught a single drop on that channel since I converted it from discrete video/audio to an embedded stream into the encoder."


That sounds about right since I have strayed from 17-2 for a spell










Thanks for getting it fixed. I like that simulcast channel !!


----------



## Bruce Watson

My wife was watching the figure skating last night on 17.1 (OTA) and she said it looked somewhat smoother than before. So even she can see the improvement in the bitrate.


Hats off to NBC 17, and thanks for the better signal!


That's one of the things I like about this forum. Every once in a while things improve because we have perceptive people and interested engineers interacting. And that's a very good thing.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18154273
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there with an 8300HD that is *NOT* experiencing reboot issues on 217? What is your software version?



I've watched way too much of the Olympics on 217 and no reboots here on my 8300HD.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18154273
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there with an 8300HD that is *NOT* experiencing reboot issues on 217? What is your software version?



I have an 8300HD, version 2.4.6-19 and I'm not seeing any reboots and I usually watch 217 every night from 6pm to 7:30pm and of course all during the Olympics.


I did have the problem during the 2008 Olympics but not this time.


Jim


----------



## rollcage

I also have 2.4.6-19, but unfortunately still suffer the reboots. One just occurred as the lone Canadian was snowboarding on the halfpipe. Out of curiosity, does anyone without the reboots have an eSATA connected? Does anyone with the reboots have a stock DVR with no eSATA? I have an eSATA drive connected, as seen in my signature.


----------



## DonB2

Does anyone recall if the last Winter Olympics was broadcast in HD? I believe it was and I thought I recalled a lot of pixelization during parts of it. Not sure what channel it was on either.


All I know is NBC is doing a great Job with the Olympics. - They should get a Gold Medal


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18157789
> 
> 
> I also have 2.4.6-19, but unfortunately still suffer the reboots. One just occurred as the lone Canadian was snowboarding on the halfpipe. Out of curiosity, does anyone without the reboots have an eSATA connected? Does anyone with the reboots have a stock DVR with no eSATA? I have an eSATA drive connected, as seen in my signature.



I have an eSATA drive attached to my 8300HD and have had no reboots.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18159983
> 
> 
> Does anyone recall if the last Winter Olympics was broadcast in HD? I believe it was and I thought I recalled a lot of pixelization during parts of it. Not sure what channel it was on either.
> 
> 
> All I know is NBC is doing a great Job with the Olympics. - They should get a Gold Medal



Yep, Torino was in HD and I beleive Salt Lake in 2002 was also or at least parts of it.


----------



## thescotchzombie

I had reboots three times last night watching the Olys on NBC HD with my 8300HD. I have had reboot problems with this unti before but never noted whether they were focused on this channel and longer events. Making sense though.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thescotchzombie* /forum/post/18161138
> 
> 
> I had reboots three times last night watching the Olys on NBC HD with my 8300HD. I have had reboot problems with this unti before but never noted whether they were focused on this channel and longer events. Making sense though.



I'm not sure I understand why it was just NBC 217 that caused the 8300HD DVR to reboot, but I haven't suffered one reboot since the DVR was switched out on Monday to a 8340HDC. I had/have no eSata drives attached, just the HDMI connection to the TV, and it only happened on 217.


Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## rollcage

These reboots are infuriating. I tried the "clear cache" method sited in an earlier post during figure skating last evening and the DVR rebooted just minutes later.


NBC17ENG, could you facilitate discussion between TWC and those of us with this issue? Perhaps pass along a direct TWC contact, with their permission? Thanks!


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18168094
> 
> 
> These reboots are infuriating. I tried the "clear cache" method sited in an earlier post during figure skating last evening and the DVR rebooted just minutes later.
> 
> 
> NBC17ENG, could you facilitate discussion between TWC and those of us with this issue? Perhaps pass along a direct TWC contact, with their permission? Thanks!



Call their Customer Care line at 866-489-2669, or better yet your local billing center. Call them, but DO NOT use instant chat or email as you may be connected with an out-sourced data center with no clue what you are talking about. Call the local center and tell them about the problem and they should be able to help.


Don't overlook the fact that too low or too high signal strength will also make those boxes burp.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18168338
> 
> 
> Call their Customer Care line at 866-489-2669, or better yet your local billing center. Call them, but DO NOT use instant chat or email as you may be connected with an out-sourced data center with no clue what you are talking about. Call the local center and tell them about the problem and they should be able to help.
> 
> 
> Don't overlook the fact that too low or too high signal strength will also make those boxes burp.



Im watching 217 right now on an 8300HDC and it is breaking up like crazy. My TiVo S3 on 17-1 and 217 is perfect....


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18168338
> 
> 
> Call their Customer Care line at 866-489-2669, or better yet your local billing center. Call them, but DO NOT use instant chat or email as you may be connected with an out-sourced data center with no clue what you are talking about. Call the local center and tell them about the problem and they should be able to help.
> 
> 
> Don't overlook the fact that too low or too high signal strength will also make those boxes burp.



Good luck guys, but 2 years ago I finally had to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau to get my reboot problem resolved. That and 8 box swaps ...


The fix was apparently signal related.


Jim


----------



## scsiraid

I heard thru the grapevine that the root issue with the rebooting was a non EIA compliant closed captioning stream from the source overflowing the box buffers causing a reboot. The new code for the 8300 was supposedly a patch to cope with the resulting buffer overflow.


----------



## HDMe2

I happily left cable way behind long ago when I moved into my new home. Sadly, I almost had cable here except they screwed themselves.


When I moved into the new neighborhood, and called to schedule a cable install... I was put on a waiting list and told it would be a month. I was going to accept that until a new neighbor told me they were told more of a wait than that... and it turned out Time Warner had never ran cable to this neighborhood AND had no plans to do so unless and until enough new owners signed on to that same waiting list... but meanwhile they weren't going to tell anyone that was what they were doing.


So I called and got a satellite install 2 days later! Been very happy ever since.


In my old home there was a long history of cable/signal problems that they would deny anyone else was reporting... until the intermittent problem became a complete neighborhood problem and forced them to fix it.


Sadly, based on talking to my father... it seems Time Warner hasn't changed much in the years since I left them behind.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18160187
> 
> 
> Yep, Torino was in HD and I beleive Salt Lake in 2002 was also or at least parts of it.



I got my first HDTV just in time for the 2004 summer games, and the only HD from those games was a daily updated loop of stuff that had aired the previous day. There was no live HD coverage in 2004 (even the opening ceremonies were delayed a day) so I doubt there was any in 2002


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/18170725
> 
> 
> I got my first HDTV just in time for the 2004 summer games, and the only HD from those games was a daily updated loop of stuff that had aired the previous day. There was no live HD coverage in 2004 (even the opening ceremonies were delayed a day) so I doubt there was any in 2002



"An updated loop of stuff that aired the previous day" is essentially what all American networks always show for the Olympics. I grew up in Buffalo, near the Canadian boarder, and we'd always watch the Olympics on Canadian TV. They had multiple events live on multiple OTA channels, and not long Oprah-ish features about American athletes interspersed with taped coverage, and a rare live event (usually cut to only when an American or the event favorite is competing). I really miss being able to get Canadian TV..


NBC17 has come a long way from the 2004 Olympics. I remember watching the women's gymnastics in 2004 on NBC17 in HD. The macro-blocking was so bad that in many cases, the athlete looked like a moving swarm of pixels.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor

What the hell Time Warner! Olympic Coverage is on Universal HD this morning, but you still have it on the pay tier?! They gave it to us free for the Beijing Olympics!


I need my curling fix!


NM it's just replays. I forgot the time listings are 3 hours back lol. They won't go until noon. phew!


----------



## HDMe2

Anyone else getting majorly distorted audio on the UNC/BC game on CBS (WRAL) HD today?


The whole thing is "warbling" very badly for me via OTA.


----------



## Lee L

I am alos noticing the warbling on both OTA and DirecTV locals. I called teh newsroom 821-8600 and they said it is the first they have heard. Call them also if you have the problem. She did say she would pass it along to the engineers though, but I have a feeling that other calls would help.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/18170725
> 
> 
> I got my first HDTV just in time for the 2004 summer games, and the only HD from those games was a daily updated loop of stuff that had aired the previous day. There was no live HD coverage in 2004 (even the opening ceremonies were delayed a day) so I doubt there was any in 2002



I may be wrong, I guess we could chgeck old threads. AS far as 24 hour delays in 2004 they did that mostly because the time difference on the olympics that year in Greece. IF it is airing in the same timezone, they only delay an hour or two.


----------



## HDMe2

Audio on WRAL seemed to clear up when the UNC game ended and they switched to the CBS national game. The NC State/Wake Forest game didn't seem to have the problem with audio either, though right now I'm watching the Maryland game on WRAZ.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18172977
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, I guess we could chgeck old threads. AS far as 24 hour delays in 2004 they did that mostly because the time difference on the olympics that year in Greece. IF it is airing in the same timezone, they only delay an hour or two.



What I was saying is that the HD channel did not air the same matierial as the SD channel. The HD channel was like 2 or 3 hours of stuff that had aired on the SD channel the previous day. So it was delayed for time zone differences, then delayed again.


The HD channel was not a simulcast of the SD channel until the 2006 olympics


----------



## drewwho

Any idea why NBC can't throw us OTA viewers a bone, and put some events on Universal Sports? Especially since they aren't going to de-scramble their cable channels for the winter Olympics like they did for the summer Olympics 1.5 years ago?


During the Olympics, I really, really miss living near the Canadian border, and being able to get decent coverage OTA from the Canadian stations.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I was very frustrated with NBC last night , they had zero coverage of US vs Canada Hockey and instead covered Skate Dancing. Then when they find US is winning they switch to Hockey for about 30 seconds to show the end of the third period.


Am I the only one that likes Hockey?


There was no Hockey on 17.2 either. Not that it is the local stations fault since it was probably not in the feed anyway.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18181724
> 
> 
> I was very frustrated with NBC last night , they had zero coverage of US vs Canada Hockey and instead covered Skate Dancing. Then when they find US is winning they switch to Hockey for about 30 seconds to show the end of the third period.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that likes Hockey?
> 
> 
> There was no Hockey on 17.2 either. Not that it is the local stations fault since it was probably not in the feed anyway.



The entire game was on either MSNBC or CNBC. That's where they have been showing pretty much all of the games for then entire Olympics.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18182363
> 
> 
> The entire game was on either MSNBC or CNBC. That's where they have been showing pretty much all of the games for then entire Olympics.



MSNBC showed the entire game.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18168338
> 
> 
> Call their Customer Care line at 866-489-2669, or better yet your local billing center.



I called customer care (919-595-4892, Atlantic Ave, Raleigh) last week and the gentleman said he couldn't find any information concerning an update for a channel 217 issue.


Has anyone else with the reboot issue made any headway here?


----------



## DonB2

"The entire game was on either MSNBC or CNBC. That's where they have been showing pretty much all of the games for then entire Olympics"


I swear I watched Hockey on Broadcast TV for the last winter Olympics but maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18182864
> 
> 
> I swear I watched Hockey on Broadcast TV for the last winter Olympics but maybe I am mistaken.



I would guess the later medal round games will be on NBC but not the prelims.


----------



## JMN322




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/18182451
> 
> 
> I called customer care (919-595-4892, Atlantic Ave, Raleigh) last week and the gentleman said he couldn't find any information concerning an update for a channel 217 issue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else with the reboot issue made any headway here?




Reboot issue wasn't "fixed" until the 8300HD box was replaced with a 8340HDC box! Customer Service people don't seem to know it's a problem (channel 217 and reboots) but the field TWC employee cable employees seem to (or at least the two I had). They said a newer box would do the trick and it did.


----------



## DonB2

"I would guess the later medal round games will be on NBC but not the prelims."


I hope you are right.


Of course what am I complaining about?


In another 4 years Broadcast TV may be history anyway if Cable and dish have their way as per (keepfreetv)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JMN322* /forum/post/18183399
> 
> 
> Reboot issue wasn't "fixed" until the 8300HD box was replaced with a 8340HDC box! Customer Service people don't seem to know it's a problem (channel 217 and reboots) but the field TWC employee cable employees seem to (or at least the two I had). They said a newer box would do the trick and it did.



Dumb question from an OTA'er with a PC based PVR: Does a box swap mean you loose all your recordings? Even those saved to an external Sata drive?


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18183518
> 
> 
> In another 4 years Broadcast TV may be history anyway if Cable and dish have their way as per (keepfreetv)



I dunno, Cable and Dish are doing their best to kill themselves off. Thanks to PlayOn, Hulu, Amazon OnDemand, Netflix, an Xbox 360, and soon a Sony BDPS-370 Blu-Ray player (which streams most of these as well), I'll be done with TWC and the $80+/month I spend on TV and still get nearly everything I actually watch. Blu-Rays will take care of the action movies that even TWC can't seem to send me all that well, no more "Channel is unavailable, try later", no more "OnDemand is unavailable, try later", and all we're really giving up is some Food Network shows. Even Mythbusters is available via Amazon for $2/show. A la Carte is here, the cable and sat companies just don't know it yet


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18186272
> 
> 
> Dumb question from an OTA'er with a PC based PVR: Does a box swap mean you loose all your recordings? Even those saved to an external Sata drive?
> 
> 
> Drew




Yes a box swap means you lose EVERYTHING even stuff on your eSATA drive which means a box swap is a solution but not a fix.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18188940
> 
> 
> Yes a box swap means you lose EVERYTHING even stuff on your eSATA drive which means a box swap is a solution but not a fix.



Ick. I think TWC would have to pay me to use their DVR











Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18188734
> 
> 
> A la Carte is here, the cable and sat companies just don't know it yet



I do pretty much the same thing. The only thing missing from the picture is sports, and depending on the sport, there may be for-pay VOD solutions like MLB.tv on Roku. I really wish there were MLB.tv like options for NFL football and ACC basketball. Right now, I just watch what's on broadcast TV, go to a sports bar, or do without. I'd definitely pay somebody to watch those games live and in decent quality via some kind of VOD. These leagues are leaving money on the table with their exclusive contracts with old media.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18188734
> 
> 
> ... A la Carte is here, the cable and sat companies just don't know it yet



Don't kid yourself--the cable companies for sure know, since they are likely also broadband providers.


They have been laying the groundwork to make VoD that bypasses their video services less attractive, e.g. with usage metering and throttling.


Hopefully competition in internet service (and I suppose net neutrality regulation) will keep them on their toes and away from their ultimately self-destructive tactics.


----------



## ziltink

Lately I haven't been seeing the show descriptions for any of the UNC-TV channels. I do see the show names, but no descriptions. Have they changed anything lately?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18183518
> 
> 
> "I would guess the later medal round games will be on NBC but not the prelims."
> 
> 
> I hope you are right.
> 
> 
> Of course what am I complaining about?
> 
> 
> In another 4 years Broadcast TV may be history anyway if Cable and dish have their way as per (keepfreetv)



Evidently NBC got alot of flack about USA/Canada not being available OTA. USA/Finland will be on NBC on Friday at 3pm


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18200319
> 
> 
> Lately I haven't been seeing the show descriptions for any of the UNC-TV channels. I do see the show names, but no descriptions. Have they changed anything lately?



Where do you get your guide data? OTA EIT? Tivo? TWC DVR? XP/Vista Media center? Windows7 MC? SageTV? MythTV via Schedules Direct? FWIW, SageTV's guide data seems fine for a random smattering of shows on 4-1 in the period from yesterday to March 9.


Drew


----------



## Lee L

I saw the scroll last night. NBC17Eng, so, TWC remapped you in the middle of the Olympics? I guess they really do have it out for QAM users.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

No new re-mapping. We are still getting significant numbers of inquiries from folks that never re-scanned after the November moves. TWC Customer Care is still insisting TWC does not supply "dash channels" and customers must upgrade to a digital tier to receive NBC 17. This was the only way to get the message across to those without Internet access.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18203181
> 
> 
> No new re-mapping. We are still getting significant numbers of inquiries from folks that never re-scanned after the November moves. TWC Customer Care is still insisting TWC does not supply "dash channels" and customers must upgrade to a digital tier to receive NBC 17. This was the only way to get the message across to those without Internet access.



Unbelievable. Things like that make me really glad I don't do business with them.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18203181
> 
> 
> No new re-mapping. We are still getting significant numbers of inquiries from folks that never re-scanned after the November moves. TWC Customer Care is still insisting TWC does not supply "dash channels" and customers must upgrade to a digital tier to receive NBC 17. This was the only way to get the message across to those without Internet access.



"dash channels" *∝* "internet is a series of tubes"


----------



## MattNelson

Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC? For the past two weeks the audio has been poor. I know it's not my AV Receiver since all other channels sound good. I'm on TWC.


----------



## DonB2

"Evidently NBC got alot of flack about USA/Canada not being available OTA. USA/Finland will be on NBC on Friday at 3pm"


Thanks ! I will look into recording it.


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattNelson* /forum/post/18204584
> 
> 
> Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC? For the past two weeks the audio has been poor. I know it's not my AV Receiver since all other channels sound good. I'm on TWC.



I'm on Dish.. audio was fine there.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattNelson* /forum/post/18204584
> 
> 
> Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC?



I got bad audio on TWC.


----------



## Lee L

I too had some bad issues, sounded like the audio was clipping at times, when it was not loud at all. This was OTA recording on a DirecTV HR20-100.


----------



## DonB2

"Lately I haven't been seeing the show descriptions for any of the UNC-TV channels. I do see the show names, but no descriptions. Have they changed anything lately?"


I looked this morning using the ATSC OTA digital TV guide and saw no descriptions of shows on PBS that are on today. Sorry I forgot to check last night.


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC? For the past two weeks the audio has been poor. I know it's not my AV Receiver since all other channels sound good. I'm on TWC.



I'm not with TWC anymore so my reception is OTA, but this week I noticed audio issues but didn't notice any last week.


----------



## Lee L

What the heck WRAL, why did you cut away from the end of the Tennessee-Kentucky game to show the beginning of the UNC Wake game? I am a UNC fan and I am still baffled by this decision?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18217206
> 
> 
> What the heck WRAL, why did you cut away from the end of the Tennessee-Kentucky game to show the beginning of the UNC Wake game? I am a UNC fan and I am still baffled by this decision?



Since both games were CBS games... I'm wondering if it wasn't CBS that did the cutaway rather than WRAL.


I know CBS does regional feeds like that... and they might have made the switch once the UNC/Wake game was ready to tip off.


I echo the disappointment, though, as at the time of the cut-over the UK/Tenn game outcome was very much in doubt.


----------



## delsolnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattNelson* /forum/post/18204584
> 
> 
> Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC? For the past two weeks the audio has been poor. I know it's not my AV Receiver since all other channels sound good. I'm on TWC.



We got bad audio this week on OTA.


----------



## ENDContra

It was CBS that cutaway...too bad they arent consistent with that though...I recall being stuck watching a womens game last year that ran over the State-Florida game...


Sadly it took a beer truck into a fire hydrant for us to not miss the first 10 minutes of the State game...it should have been on FOX50 in the first place to avoid just that.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattNelson* /forum/post/18204584
> 
> 
> Has anyone getting bad audio (shrill and crackly) while watching Lost on ABC? For the past two weeks the audio has been poor. I know it's not my AV Receiver since all other channels sound good. I'm on TWC.



Yep. Last two weeks I recorded LOST from OTA with my DTVPal DVR and the audio was bad.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Was it just me, or did the Olympics video quality on NBC.... SUCK? Please tell me Im not alone here...


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/18230302
> 
> 
> Was it just me, or did the Olympics video quality on NBC.... SUCK? Please tell me Im not alone here...



In what way did it suck?


I had stuttering every once in a while, but most of the time I watched the Olympics on WNCNDT 217 on TWC it had good quality video IMHO.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/18230302
> 
> 
> Was it just me, or did the Olympics video quality on NBC.... SUCK? Please tell me I'm not alone here...



Actually, I thought it was pretty good. Not as good a signal as WRAL puts out (which itself isn't quite as good as WFMY when WRAL decreases its bit rate), but not that far off either. I'm looking at it OTA though, so maybe I'm getting a better signal than one can get from, say, TWC. IDK.


I thought NBC did a pretty good job of capturing live action in unpredictable weather. I thought they did a particularly nice job with their cable runs for remote cameras, especially along the ski slopes. Some of those views weren't possible any other way, but they didn't overuse the technique. Their camera work in fixed venues like the various skating areas was about as good as I've seen it done.


I think it was a pretty solid effort. I give it a range from "B" to "A-".


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18231312
> 
> 
> In what way did it suck?
> 
> 
> I had stuttering every once in a while, but most of the time I watched the Olympics on WNCNDT 217 on TWC it had good quality video IMHO.



I noticed lots of pixelation throughout. I was seeing >90% strength on both tuners in my HTPC, but still had the same pixelation and dropped frames on occasion.


The other thing that drove me nuts was at points, the audio seemed to be 50-100ms behind. It was most noticable during interviews with close in face shots. Again, both of these issues could have been me, and if so, I need to do some investigating.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/18233089
> 
> 
> I noticed lots of pixelation throughout. I was seeing >90% strength on both tuners in my HTPC, but still had the same pixelation and dropped frames on occasion.
> 
> 
> The other thing that drove me nuts was at points, the audio seemed to be 50-100ms behind. It was most noticable during interviews with close in face shots. Again, both of these issues could have been me, and if so, I need to do some investigating.



I use a 1/2 HTPC setup -- recording is done on a PC, playback is done on a media extender that does a much better job than any PC that I've used. I didn't have a lot of pixelization after the first day or so of events when NBC17ENG boosted his bitrate. If you were seeing stuttering and dropouts, you might want to replay the recordings on a different computer, it may have been video driver problems.


The audio is another story. The audio on NBC17 never seems to be exactly in sync. I haven't watched closing ceremonies yet, and I skip most of the interviews, so it doesn't bother me as much as it does during, say, Law and Order. It was massively off during the opening ceremonies, and NBC17ENG did something that made it quite a bit better shortly afterward.


My rating for the games is:


NBC17 HD: A- (C- for opening ceremonies)

NBC technical (camera positions, angles, etc): A

NBC coverage: F-


The coverage available to OTA viewers was just so horribly awfully bad that I can barely put it into other than to use that new fangled phrase "Epic fail". It was a failure on so many levels that I hardly know where to begin.


First NBC's HD coverage was mostly a series of quick cuts showing taped events, where they showed nothing but Americans and the top competitors, interspersed with interviews and human interest stories. The only thing that made it tolerable was watching on a DVR, where I could zip through all the filler. NBC showed very few events live on their OTA HD feed, except for the terminally boring ones like cross country skiing, where only the last 5 minutes or so is exciting. I'd have rather seen nearly any hockey game, curling, etc. I think they broadcast a total of 2 hockey games live.


Sure we can argue about what people would want to see, but the situation is made much worse since they're using only one OTA channel, and they're wasting so much time on it. Why can't Judge Judy and the Today Show take a 2 week vacation? Why do I need to watch Bob Kostas fly in on a sea plane? Why do I care about that lady with the man's voice going logging, dog sledding, talking about Canadian comics, etc? If I want to see that kind of infotainment garbage, I'll subscribe to cable or watch dateline/48hrs/etc.


I guess the most irritating thing to me is that they have an OTA channel (Universal sports) which could have shown live events, but didn't. Instead they show an abbreviated rehash/preview show, and fill the rest of the day with replays of old winter sports events. I mean really, WTF? In Canada, the events are show live OTA by competing networks, and NBC can't even use one of its own networks to show live events?


The last irritating thing is that they lock OTA viewers out of their on-line event streaming. Since it is registration based, and I don't subscribe to pay tv, there is nothing I can see. I have to say that for the next winter olympics, I'm thinking about renting a canadian web host so that I can setup a proxy for myself and watch the games live via the canadian networks. The Canadian networks will let anybody watch, cable subscriber or not. It would be cheaper than subscribing to pay tv.


Bear in mind I used to live near the Canadian border and am used to coverage that doesn't suck. I grew up watching Olympic events live on multiple Canadian broadcast channels. I remember watching "The Miracle on Ice" live in 1980 when the rest of the country had to wait until the evening for a replay.


One final hint to NBC: Showing sporting events live maximizes ad revenue. I use a DVR. The *ONLY* time I watch ads is when I'm watching live sports. If you're going to show the Olympics on a tape delay, I have *NO* incentive to watch it "live" since I either have to put myself in a bubble, or I already know who won. Since I'm watching it on a DVR, I skip the ads.



Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho - funny about the Mary Carrilo mans voice or however you spell her name.


I think the funniest non sport item I saw was the dude crawling inside the fake fire place. Did anyone else see that?


There was too much ice skating and I will never forgive NBC for showing only the last minute or so of the earlier hockey game. So much Ice skating that Scot was losing his voice towards the end.


During a lot of events I could not hear the speaker because background noise was so loud.


Opening and closing audio sucked. The singers sounded like they were singing from another room.


I like Luge but I also like curiling and skeleton, neither of which I ever saw during the times I watched. I never ever remember seeing so much luge in any other Olympics.


BTW- this is OTA and listening on Stereo.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18236145
> 
> 
> I like Luge but I also like curiling and skeleton, neither of which I ever saw during the times I watched. I never ever remember seeing so much luge in any other Olympics.



They had some "USA and the best of the rest" style skeleton highlights late in the first week. I think it was like 15 minutes out of a 4 or 5 hour block one or two evenings. I love that sport (more like something a normal person would do only on a drunken dare than a sport...).


The only time I saw curling was at my in-laws house, on one of the cable NBCs (MSBC or CNBC). That coverage was pretty good. I would have loved to see it on Universal sports.


Drew


----------



## Blu-ray J

Great. ABC 11 and their crawl has taken over the broadcast of Lost tonight.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18238206
> 
> 
> Great. ABC 11 and their crawl has taken over the broadcast of Lost tonight.



Local news and their giddy approach to any inkling of a weather event. I feel better knowing that Bubba and Mama's Day Care is closed today.


----------



## Trip in VA

Seems appropriate: http://www.gocomics.com/drewsheneman/2010/02/24/ 











- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Quite...


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18202254
> 
> 
> Where do you get your guide data? OTA EIT? Tivo? TWC DVR? XP/Vista Media center? Windows7 MC? SageTV? MythTV via Schedules Direct? FWIW, SageTV's guide data seems fine for a random smattering of shows on 4-1 in the period from yesterday to March 9.
> 
> 
> Drew



The guide is coming from my Channel Master converter box. The extended description shows on all channels but WUNC lately.


----------



## DonB2

"The guide is coming from my Channel Master converter box. The extended description shows on all channels but WUNC lately."


Don't be surprised if many of the shows are not at the correct time soon after we switch to Daylight Savings Time. At least in the past year and a half that is what I have experienced with my ATSC OTA programming guide on my Samsung HD tuner.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18242787
> 
> 
> The guide is coming from my Channel Master converter box. The extended description shows on all channels but WUNC lately.



OK, probably EIT then.. I'd complain directly to WUNC if I were you..


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18240428
> 
> 
> Local news and their giddy approach to any inkling of a weather event. I feel better knowing that Bubba and Mama's Day Care is closed today.



I hate them as much as anybody, but at least one station knows how to do a crawl right. The crawl on NBC17 last night was very unobtrusive, and didn't take over the entire screen or mess up the aspect ratio. Kudos to NBC17 for having the least ugly crawl.


Drew


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18244068
> 
> 
> I hate them as much as anybody, but at least one station knows how to do a crawl right. The crawl on NBC17 last night was very unobtrusive, and didn't take over the entire screen or mess up the aspect ratio. Kudos to NBC17 for having the least ugly crawl.
> 
> 
> Drew



Speaking of NBC17 crawls, the current one running during the Nightly News about calling them for real estate questions is getting annoying as hell.


----------



## Scooper

Speaking of crawls -

Is anybody else noticing how WRAL does it ? First, they shrink the field of the main program (enough for their crawl to fit into), then they start the crawl itself, with the main program vertically squished. I think I would prefer to just cutoff the main program by the amount of the crawl, and leave the aspect ratios alone.


I realize I am one voice here...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18244856
> 
> 
> Speaking of crawls -
> 
> Is anybody else noticing how WRAL does it ? First, they shrink the field of the main program (enough for their crawl to fit into), then they start the crawl itself, with the main program vertically squished. I think I would prefer to just cutoff the main program by the amount of the crawl, and leave the aspect ratios alone.
> 
> 
> I realize I am one voice here...



I agree. I hate it when they mess up the aspect ratio.


The worst is WRAZ, when they have to drop out of HD to put up a craw, and they do the same thing with the SD feed. Somehow you wind up with a distorted SD program in a small box. But the crawl is really easy to read.


Drew


----------



## ENDContra

^^I agree with you...when they squeezeback, I get to see fat people. These people arent actually fat, but they appear to be. Their scroll during basketball would actually fit under the scorebar on Raycom games. Speaking of which....I realize NCIS wont be seen until 2am, but I dont need to be told 3 times, nor do I need to be told how to record it. I think the Tarhole game last night spent more time squeezed back then not, and they didnt even show the closings!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18244856
> 
> 
> Speaking of crawls -
> 
> Is anybody else noticing how WRAL does it ? First, they shrink the field of the main program (enough for their crawl to fit into), then they start the crawl itself, with the main program vertically squished. I think I would prefer to just cutoff the main program by the amount of the crawl, and leave the aspect ratios alone.
> 
> 
> I realize I am one voice here...



Yeah I hate theirs too. At least with just an image overlay crawl I can hit aspect and zoom in just enough to knock the thing off screen, but with WRAL the image is jacked no matter what you do.


----------



## Lee L

In the past everyone has moved the picture up I think. With Lost, I noticed they were covering the bottom and not changing the ratio.



I still hate the closings scroll. There is a line that even says for complete listings check www.abc11.com . So someone has decided that not all listings are good enough to be on TV, yet 10 random companies are on it and 20 church run daycares? WHat about the other thousands of companies in the area? Why are they not given free advertising? Just put the schools up every 15 minutes and put the rest on the web. Most daycares go by the public schools anyway and there is no reason to run it 50 times during a one hour show. 4 times is more than enough.



I do agree NBC17 has the nicest crawl now though.


----------



## jspENC

I agree with all of you on crawls, and how annoying they are. I realize that with school closings/ businesses the only way is with a crawl, but for weather alerts, why can't they just put a static map up down in the corner color coded instead of those constant repeating crawls??? I know 11 does one that just says the same thing over and over and over when there is severe weather. Run the crawl a couple of times and then put up a static map or text.


----------



## VisionOn

This reminds me of the only time closing information has added something to a television program from way back in 2004. News14 Carolina decided to take unsolicited information directly from the viewers. Which is a silly thing to do in an area with a really high number of college kids ...











There were a lot more but most seem to have been lost to time and the internet.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

The kids over on The Wolf Web from NCSU did that. The original thread is still archived I believe.


I don't get N14C (not in a TWC system) but when it happened I was reading the thread and laughing my behind off.


edit: google "tww news 14 carolina" and its the first match. I'm not linking it because some of the language is quite questionable for this board


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/18250236
> 
> 
> The kids over on The Wolf Web from NCSU did that. The original thread is still archived I believe.
> 
> 
> I don't get N14C (not in a TWC system) but when it happened I was reading the thread and laughing my behind off.
> 
> 
> edit: google "tww news 14 carolina" and its the first match. I'm not linking it because some of the language is quite questionable for this board



Yep, that's the thread. Still as funny today as it was when I saw it on TV back in 2004.










Large image collection of the televised childishness here:

http://www.thespinzone.com/closings.php


----------



## DonB2

When the crawl starts, I magnify the image which cuts off the offending appendage.


This does not work perfectly but it helps.


Also annoying when you are watching some pleasant show and they put a crawl up about some horrible thing that you probably could live without knowing.


On another subject I noticed audio was cutting out on "Ponderosa" on 30.2. Maybe they need some help from NBC17 to correct the issue if it was just not a bad recording.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18250919
> 
> 
> Also annoying when you are watching some pleasant show and they put a crawl up about some horrible thing that you probably could live without knowing.



I have the same problem with ABC11 forcing their news headlines on me during shows like Modern Family.


"Next at 11pm. Grisly murder of three people"


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18250940
> 
> 
> "Next at 11pm. Grisly murder of three people"



Sums up in one sentence why we don't watch the local "news" in our house.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

We gave up watching local and national news about 2 years ago and have not missed it at all. Too much "bad news" and all it did was ramp up the stress level and start or end the day the wrong way. I originally watched it quite regularly but "better half" got me out of watching it and she was right "At least in this case"


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18251969
> 
> 
> Sums up in one sentence why we don't watch the local "news" in our house.
> 
> 
> Drew



I always like the " Coming up at 11, the one hidden thing everyone has in their homes, but can kill you!"


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18254824
> 
> 
> I always like the " Coming up at 11, the one hidden thing everyone has in their homes, but can kill you!"



Then it turns out it was something you read on digg 3 weeks ago..


Drew


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18254824
> 
> 
> I always like the "Coming up at 11, the one hidden thing everyone has in their homes, but can kill you!"



God. It's so funny because it's true.


Been trying to wean my parents off their tv news addiction--they get so freaked out.


In a vague attempt at not being totally OT, I picked up a WDTV Live extender last week in an ongoing battle to solve a stupid content delivery issue in the house, and I'm pretty happy with it so far for the price. Despite a lot of of scary reviews, it seems to work fine, and worked pretty much out of the box with my existing samba shares. Just wish the transport controls were more than 'totally rudimentary'.


----------



## nitdawg

Maybe a bit closer to a la carte, although not available here yet.
http://www.sezmi.com/packages-pricing/service.php


----------



## ninja1

Did WUNC 36 change something about their OTA signal in the past few weeks?

It magically appeared in my lineup 3-4 weeks ago, but is inconsistent (maybe 60% of the time).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18265212
> 
> 
> Maybe a bit closer to a la carte, although not available here yet.
> http://www.sezmi.com/packages-pricing/service.php



I hope it never come here, because they rent bandwidth from existing ATSC broadcasters. So that means reductions in HD bitrates. Between this and mobile DTV, I wouldn't be surprised to see OTA HD turned into "HD Lite". If they used their own frequencies and broadcast towers, I'd feel differently. Also, most of the content from those channels is available free online, either via hulu, or via plugins for things like PlayOn or Boxee.


Drew


----------



## gstelmack

Turned in my cable boxes on Saturday. Getting all my TV from Netflix, Amazon VOD, and Blu-Rays. When my Sony BDP-S370 Blu-Ray gets its DLNA firmware update (scheduled for July), I may add PlayOn to the mix for some ABC bits and other access, but for now Netflix streaming is providing quite a bit of our needs.


I may in the future look for a local antenna installer to see about getting one up high enough to get a decent signal, but we'll see how this approach goes first.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18270028
> 
> 
> I hope it never come here, because they rent bandwidth from existing ATSC broadcasters. So that means reductions in HD bitrates. Between this and mobile DTV, I wouldn't be surprised to see OTA HD turned into "HD Lite". If they used their own frequencies and broadcast towers, I'd feel differently. Also, most of the content from those channels is available free online, either via hulu, or via plugins for things like PlayOn or Boxee.
> 
> 
> Drew



Well that sucks, don't want OTA to get turned down anymore. I don't get the mobile DTV approach...won't hardware eventually get small enough where if you want to pull it OTA on a handheld you could just use the existing feed? Is there something else magical about mobile DTV?


Hopefully with these new standalone boxes, like Roku and the Boxee Box, it will catch on a bit more. Despite how much I love my media center, its not a solution for most people. Then there's always the risk of going all in on a platform like Boxee and then having half of its content pulled a year later (much like support and WMC extenders outside of the xbox360).


Times are changing, so it will be an interesting couple of years.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18270648
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, don't want OTA to get turned down anymore. I don't get the mobile DTV approach...won't hardware eventually get small enough where if you want to pull it OTA on a handheld you could just use the existing feed? Is there something else magical about mobile DTV?



Existing ATSC does not handle motion. At all. As someone who had a "mobile ATSC rig" (a Zenith HDV420 hooked to a computer analog tuner plugged into an inverter in a car) many years before it should have been practical, I know this. Even within a mile or two of the transmitter, reception is extremely difficult while moving, and this is with a CM7777 amp and directional antenna.


ATSC-M/H is designed to work at speeds of 100MPH or more.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18270648
> 
> 
> Despite how much I love my media center, its not a solution for most people.



You'd be surprised; at least I was. We bought my mother-in-law an uber-netbook (celeron and "real" graphics card at a near netbook size/pricepoint) for Christmas last year, and she uses it mainly to watch shows via hulu. And she is one of the least technical people I know.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18271236
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised; at least I was. We bought my mother-in-law an uber-netbook (celeron and "real" graphics card at a near netbook size/pricepoint) for Christmas last year, and she uses it mainly to watch shows via hulu. And she is one of the least technical people I know.
> 
> 
> Drew



I may have to revise my statement, since I built an identical HTPC for my parents and they have had great luck with OTA recordings, hulu, netflix, etc. What I meant to say is integrating an HTPC as a cable box replacement isn't as easy as plug-n-play. With the landscape of online media constantly changing it may provide a few extra hurdles that not all end users will put up with.


I love it, though, and I am glad I went this route. I've been running for over a year now without a cable bill and my family and I still don't have time to watch everything we want to, I'm just not sure how well out-of-the-box type solutions exist...interesting to see how things like the Boxee hardware turns out.


----------



## ziltink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18244050
> 
> 
> OK, probably EIT then.. I'd complain directly to WUNC if I were you..
> 
> 
> Drew



Sent email to UNC-TV and got a response back saying they were having trouble with the guide updates causing problems with the programs going blank for a few seconds. They also said UNC-TV should be getting equipment upgrades later this year to fix the problem.


----------



## DonB2

"Existing ATSC does not handle motion."


I believe the reverse is true also- at least in my case. I have tons of trees around the house and when the wind gets blowing the moving trees keep interrupting the signal making my Samsung STB ATSC which by the way has great multipath control, act up.


Before the I got this Samsung I could barely watch some ATSC channels during wind storms.


Old NTSC analog was fat dumb and happy displaying multiple ghosts on UHF but digital tuners can only handle one signal at a time causing the lock up and drop out.


At least this is my opinion


----------



## AndThenScottSays

The ghosting and multipath on analog was even painful to watch when in a car. Imagine the UHF ghosts but with "dead zones" and the ghosts changing sides, even within sight of the transmitter. I can see why ATSC doesn't work in motion.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18287176
> 
> 
> "Existing ATSC does not handle motion."
> 
> 
> I believe the reverse is true also- at least in my case. I have tons of trees around the house and when the wind gets blowing the moving trees keep interrupting the signal making my Samsung STB ATSC which by the way has great multipath control, act up.
> 
> 
> Before the I got this Samsung I could barely watch some ATSC channels during wind storms.
> 
> 
> Old NTSC analog was fat dumb and happy displaying multiple ghosts on UHF but digital tuners can only handle one signal at a time causing the lock up and drop out.
> 
> 
> At least this is my opinion



Was he talking about "in motion"...like in a car? That's the way I took the post. Perhaps I was reading it wrong.


----------



## Trip in VA

In a car was what I was referring to.


- Trip


----------



## ENDContra

Dear WRAL,

We get it. Shows arent airing at their regular time. Or they are on your low-def channel. You dont have to tell me SEVEN times per show. Is it too much to ask to see the tournament without your squeezeback?

Thanks,

Everyone


----------



## jbwhite99

speaking of WRAL cutting in on their coverage, channels 1051-1054 will carry all of the games in HD, for those on TWC and that have a box. Hopefully they will be on ClearQAM for those who have digital cable, but no box - will find last year's posts and see.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/18295670
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will be on ClearQAM for those who have digital cable, but no box - will find last year's posts and see.



They were last year; you had to scan as weren't mapped to 'normal' channel numbers.


----------



## DonB2

I understand he was in a car and "moving". But there are other forms of motion that can impact reception. The movement of trees during a windstorm can impact the direction and strength of the signal getting to my house. I myself may not be moving but the trees sure are.


On another note I see or should I say I hear Bonanza on 30.2 still has the audio cutting in and out. Need to get in contact with them.


----------



## drewwho

Did anybody else notice audio problems in today's Miami / Duke game? I watched OTA and heard glitches every few seconds for the entire first half, and part of the second. Was it just me, or was this a problem with the feed?


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18306243
> 
> 
> Did anybody else notice audio problems in today's Miami / Duke game? I watched OTA and heard glitches every few seconds for the entire first half, and part of the second. Was it just me, or was this a problem with the feed?
> 
> 
> Drew



Yup... It was there both OTA and via TWC.


----------



## HDMe2

I did also... and asked about it in the Raycom tourney thread... Then around 3pm we had some video glitches and black screens OTA and when that stopped the audio seemed to be fixed finally.


The guy in the Raycom thread thought it must be a WRAL issue and not a Raycom one.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18306741
> 
> 
> I did also... and asked about it in the Raycom tourney thread...



I didn't realize there was a thread for that. Thanks for the confirmation that it wasn't me. The last thing I watched last night was a video podcast where the audio was slightly borked, and given the audio issues this afternoon, I was worried there was something wrong with my TV or media extender










Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18306785
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was a thread for that. Thanks for the confirmation that it wasn't me. The last thing I watched last night was a video podcast where the audio was slightly borked, and given the audio issues this afternoon, I was worried there was something wrong with my TV or media extender



I know the feeling... I always wonder if it is my TV when I don't see a bunch of complaints an hour after the game has started!


Only one more day/game left now... but the thread is *here* in case there are any issues tomorrow.


I was rooting for Miami & NC State today... not because I hate Duke, but because I think they are secure for a #1 seed now and wanted to see someone else from the ACC get in.


I'll be rooting for Georgia Tech tomorrow... but man Tech is playing some UGLY 2nd half games lately.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18306741
> 
> 
> The guy in the Raycom thread thought it must be a WRAL issue and not a Raycom one.



Of course he did. But my understanding, weak though it may be, is that TWC gets it's signal from WRAL over a fiber optic link, not OTA. If that's true (is it?), and the same problem is in both places, that makes me think that it's the signal source, which would be Raycom.


Actually, after a few minutes of that ugly Miami/Duke game I switched over and watched the SEC semi-final between TN and KY on 11.1. A *much* better game, and certainly more entertaining. And the quality of the broadcast was better too. It was at least a more professional presentation. But the big draw was just watching KY play. They are actually as good as their hype. Is there a team that can beat them in the NCAAs?


----------



## Scooper

Kansas


(Jayhawk Alum)..


----------



## orulz

I live in Raleigh.


I'm sick of having mediocre HDTV reception from a standard rabbit ears antenna. I want to have a rock-solid signal 100% of the time regardless of weather. As I'm sure you all know, basically all the networks around here have broadcast antennas in the Garner area. Perfect for a directional antenna, right? Well, of course, except that UNC-TV (which I watch a lot) is almost 180 degrees (165 actually) in the other direction.


What I want to know, is whether it is possible to have _two_ directional antennas - one pointing at Garner and the other pointing at WUNC. I've heard of such things as JoinTennas and Channel Combiners, but would they work for our area? Seems that the frequency for WUNC (25) is awfully close to the frequency for WLFL (27) and WRDC (28).


Not sure if this has been addressed earlier in the thread. It's an awfully long thread to browse through.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18308908
> 
> 
> Of course he did. But my understanding, weak though it may be, is that TWC gets it's signal from WRAL over a fiber optic link, not OTA. If that's true (is it?), and the same problem is in both places, that makes me think that it's the signal source, which would be Raycom.



WRAL does provide a fiber link to TWC... but that doesn't eliminate the possibility of a WRAL error. WRAL does monkey with the signal before transmission, things like their crawl or station ID and such often interrupt the audio... so it doesn't rule them out.


That said... I know Raycom was having difficulties yesterday and today with their scorebar overlay... because it would go to "noise" and for a while they had a stretched-SD version of their scorebar on the screen... so it's still a toss-up as to who was really at fault with the audio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/18308908
> 
> 
> Actually, after a few minutes of that ugly Miami/Duke game I switched over and watched the SEC semi-final between TN and KY on 11.1. A *much* better game, and certainly more entertaining. And the quality of the broadcast was better too. It was at least a more professional presentation. But the big draw was just watching KY play. They are actually as good as their hype. Is there a team that can beat them in the NCAAs?



As for Kentucky... they did lost to a not-so-good South Carolina team this year... and the same Tennessee team that they just beat by about 30 beat both them and Kansas earlier.


This is a year when the teams at the top are clearly not invincible. Kansas vs Kentucky would be a great game and matchup... but it is entirely possible neither team will get there as they could get upset by a lesser team somewhere along the way.


I would not be surprised to see some low seeds get pretty far this year.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orulz* /forum/post/18310109
> 
> 
> I live in Raleigh.
> 
> 
> I'm sick of having mediocre HDTV reception from a standard rabbit ears antenna. I want to have a rock-solid signal 100% of the time regardless of weather. As I'm sure you all know, basically all the networks around here have broadcast antennas in the Garner area. Perfect for a directional antenna, right? Well, of course, except that UNC-TV (which I watch a lot) is almost 180 degrees (165 actually) in the other direction.
> 
> 
> What I want to know, is whether it is possible to have _two_ directional antennas - one pointing at Garner and the other pointing at WUNC. I've heard of such things as JoinTennas and Channel Combiners, but would they work for our area? Seems that the frequency for WUNC (25) is awfully close to the frequency for WLFL (27) and WRDC (28).
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been addressed earlier in the thread. It's an awfully long thread to browse through.




Hi...


I have an indoor antenna setup, but I am using 2 antennas so I can point one at the antenna farm and have an omni-directional to get PBS from the other direction.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18310217
> 
> 
> As for Kentucky... they did lost to a not-so-good South Carolina team this year... and the same Tennessee team that they just beat by about 30 beat both them and Kansas earlier.
> 
> 
> This is a year when the teams at the top are clearly not invincible.



The SEC championship game proved your point really well. I wasn't expecting anything like the fight put up by Miss. State. Holy cats! That was a game! And to think that it's unlikely that Miss. State will even go to the NCAA, while KY will be a very high seed.


If nothing else, this game showed how right you are -- more than most years, anything can happen in this year's NCAAs.


Now... was it just me, or did WRAL show a reduced bit-rate during the GA Tech / Duke game? I didn't watch that much of it, but it seemed like the hardwood was constantly going from smooth to jaggies. Just a little camera panning was all it took. Made it look like the floor was gritty when the macroblocking hit. In contrast the 11.1 showing of the SEC final was pretty darn smooth. But that's a 720p signal -- lower bandwidth requirement?


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orulz* /forum/post/18310109
> 
> 
> I'm sick of having mediocre HDTV reception from a standard rabbit ears antenna. I want to have a rock-solid signal 100% of the time regardless of weather.



We all want that. It's not always possible though. Much depends on where you are, and what's between you and the broadcast antenna. If you're trying to see the Garner Antenna Farm (GAF) though a forest, you're likely going to have to live with some multipath. Unless, of course, you can get up above the trees and establish unimpeded line of sight.


Interesting to me is how often the answer to antenna problems is simply more height. I raised my antenna a whopping five feet and got rid of a multipath problem I had with WRAL (but not any of the other GAF broadcasters). Probably more like 4.5 feet. You wouldn't think it would happen, but there it is.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orulz* /forum/post/18310109
> 
> 
> What I want to know, is whether it is possible to have _two_ directional antennas - one pointing at Garner and the other pointing at WUNC. I've heard of such things as JoinTennas and Channel Combiners, but would they work for our area?



Probably would work. You have to be careful how you stack the antennas (too close and they'll effect each other in odd and interesting ways).


The alternative way to get all the signals you want is to use a rotator. This would have the added advantage of letting you receive other stations like WFMY in Greensboro. Last time I checked they had a higher bit-rate and therefore a better signal than WRAL. Even though WRAL is practically in our lap.


The digital game is different from the analog game. With digital, the strongest signal doesn't necessarily win like it nearly always does with analog. It's interesting how the 60% signal that WFMY gives me can look so much better (smoother, more vibrant, wider gamut, better shadow detail, etc.) than the 98% signal WRAL gives me, when the source is the same (CBS programming being bounced off a satellite somewhere).


Another thing that's interesting to me is that a very small and not very direction antenna for UHF can pick up all kinds of digital signals that you would not think you could receive. I've had my tiny two bow-tie CM 4220 HD pointed at Chapel Hill and picked up all the signals from the GAF just fine -- through the back of the antenna. Not supposed to work that way.


----------



## jspENC

*Trouble with the ballgames reception*


The problem was NOT WRAL. WECT was doing the same thing at the very same time (blacking out, and freezing) I was at a location that I could pick up both HD channels.


----------



## HDMe2

I did notice the smudgy look to the ACC championship game today.


Ok, kinda off-topic... and I know there might be a lot of Wake Forest fans around... but I can't be the only one besides Dick Vitale surprised that Va Tech was left out but Wake Forest was put it?


I really thought Wake and Georgia Tech might be out... but when they took Georgia Tech I thought Wake would make it... but never dreamed Va Tech would be left out.


I couldn't argue Va Tech over Mississippi St (also left out)... but I could definitely argue Va Tech over Wake.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orulz* /forum/post/18310109
> 
> 
> What I want to know, is whether it is possible to have _two_ directional antennas - one pointing at Garner and the other pointing at WUNC. I've heard of such things as JoinTennas and Channel Combiners, but would they work for our area? Seems that the frequency for WUNC (25) is awfully close to the frequency for WLFL (27) and WRDC (28).
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been addressed earlier in the thread. It's an awfully long thread to browse through.



There have been JoinTenna discussions in the past, but I think that was before the digital transition, when WUNC was on a vastly different channel (58?). If you're watching live TV, have you considered an A/B switch? Also, if you have a big enough antenna in the attic or on the roof, you might find you can get WUNC acceptably off the back of your directional antenna.


Last, if you've got some kind of a home theater PC setup, just dedicate one tuner to WUNC, and attach it to the WUNC pointing antenna. Then share TWO other tuners on an antenna pointing at the Garner stations (for a total of 3 tuners). That's what I do -- it works quite well, and there is no fiddling with A/B switches, join-tennas, rotators, or other hacks. An LG based tuner like the Kworld UB435-Q is insanely cheap (


----------



## Lee L

I also noticed the crappy, blurry ACC Championship game. Not sure what happened, but it look terrible.


I also had a period of glitches too.


----------



## DonB2

Drewho,


Why do you have two tuners on the GAF and one on PBS? Is the reason, so you can record off of one of the GAF ones?


Your approach has a lot of merit considering how much the price of tuners has come down.



I am still using an A/B switch in my attic to swap between my two attic mounted antennas.


I use the cheap infrared A/B switch from RS. Of course Infrared will not get to the attic so you need a Radio signal Infrared repeater to accomplish that task which is also available thru RS.


You could put the A/B switch next to your tv and run two coax cables sources down to it. But I just run one down and do the switching in the attic.


I have also thought of putting two tuners in the attic - get full advantage of signal strength - but HDMI cables running down two floors are rather expensive


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18311736
> 
> 
> Ok, kinda off-topic... and I know there might be a lot of Wake Forest fans around... but I can't be the only one besides Dick Vitale surprised that Va Tech was left out but Wake Forest was put it?



The way I heard it explained is that VT did not play anyone of consequence outside of the ACC, whereas Wake beat several highly ranked non-ACC teams. So that, even though Wake played poorly down the stretch made the difference.


----------



## Lee L

When I heard Seth Greenberg making his case Saturday and he was pointing to the fact (must have mentioned it 2-3 times in one conversation) that they played Campbell in Buies Creek, I had a feeling they were sunk. I am a huge basketball fan and I did not realize Campbell even had a Basketball team, much less that they were Division 1. Playing there may be hard (who knows) but it is certainly nothing to hang your hat on.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18314218
> 
> 
> Drewho,
> 
> 
> Why do you have two tuners on the GAF and one on PBS? Is the reason, so you can record off of one of the GAF ones?



I have SageTV (and in the past MythTV) setup to use just the Garner pointed tuners for 5,11,17,22,28,40,50 and just the PBS pointed tuner for 4. That means I can record 2 of the Garner stations at once, and PBS at the same time. All tuners are in my linux server, and everything is displayed on media extenders. I seldom watch live tv, and never use my TV's tuners. I don't even have the RG6 going down to where the TV is, just cat5 to feed the extender.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drew, Thanks


BTW - does anyone know when the PBS money raiser is over? It seems like this one is in its third week. And it seems like it was not too long ago like Christmas that they had the last one.


----------



## Scooper

Out here in Youngsville - I'm pulling channel4 WUNC off the same antenna as the GAF (not even using my rotor) - but my antenna is 30 feet AGL outside as well. When I was using WUNP 36 - I was using a separate antenna for that.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18316311
> 
> 
> Drew, Thanks
> 
> 
> BTW - does anyone know when the PBS money raiser is over? It seems like this one is in its third week. And it seems like it was not too long ago like Christmas that they had the last one.



Not soon enough....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18316311
> 
> 
> BTW - does anyone know when the PBS money raiser is over? It seems like this one is in its third week. And it seems like it was not too long ago like Christmas that they had the last one.



The more money you give them, the shorter the fundraiser, I guess. If you have some kind of DVR/PVR, you don't really notice it (or at least I don't). All I notice is that new episodes of lots of shows stop arriving, but that's about the same as the re-runs on the networks.


I took a tour of the station last weekend, and one of the things they mentioned was that most of their pledges are live-TV driven. They have a countdown until the next break, and announcements to round up their volunteers to head back to the phones. And sure enough, as soon as the break started, the phones started ringing.


We never watch the pledge breaks, but we still give them money, but I suspect we're the exception. Eg, I worry that if their donations are really driven by people without DVRs, they're going to have an increasingly hard time as more and more people move away from traditional live TV watching. Even my mother in law watches a lot of stuff via Hulu now, and she's one of the least technical people I know. Maybe this explains why the pledge breaks are longer and longer.


Drew


----------



## Lee L

I also notice that new shows stop recording. THe problem is that rearely do they ever pick back up correctly. I think of the past say 4 years of This Old House, which is 8 series worth, I have only once had the DVR actually record all the episodes. It really makes me mad as since I give money to them, DVR viewing should mean nothing as they are supposedly non-commercial. At least I can maybe see the argument of say CBS against DVR, but WUNC should do everything they can to make sure guide data is correct.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18316746
> 
> 
> I think of the past say 4 years of This Old House, which is 8 series worth, I have only once had the DVR actually record all the episodes



I watch the same show, and at least via SageTV, I don't think that I've missed any shows. What do you use for a DVR?


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18314729
> 
> 
> The way I heard it explained is that VT did not play anyone of consequence outside of the ACC, whereas Wake beat several highly ranked non-ACC teams. So that, even though Wake played poorly down the stretch made the difference.



I heard that too... but Wake was 19-10 and 9-7 in the ACC. The "experts" keep saying how this was a down year for the ACC... so in a down year, why would you take a team that was poorer in the ACC regular season like Wake?


Don't get me wrong.. I'm glad for Wake... but I'll be 100% surprised if they win their game against Texas in the first round... whereas I'd give Va Tech a shot in that same scenario.


I understand all those strength-of-schedule arguments... but you need to win some games. Even if you argue Wake won some good games, that just means they lost some bad ones to not have a better record than that.


Also weird that they took Georgia Tech who finished 7-9... probably on the strength of their ACC tourney play... but seemingly ignored Wake's late season slump at the same time.


Anyway... here's hoping we get some higher quality HD for the NCAA when it kicks off Thursday!


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18318630
> 
> 
> I heard that too... but Wake was 19-10 and 9-7 in the ACC. The "experts" keep saying how this was a down year for the ACC... so in a down year, why would you take a team that was poorer in the ACC regular season like Wake?
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong.. I'm glad for Wake... but I'll be 100% surprised if they win their game against Texas in the first round... whereas I'd give Va Tech a shot in that same scenario.



Yea, I picked Texas winning over them.


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18316805
> 
> 
> I watch the same show, and at least via SageTV, I don't think that I've missed any shows. What do you use for a DVR?
> 
> 
> Drew



THis is with a DirecTV HR20 series DVR.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18320617
> 
> 
> THis is with a DirecTV HR20 series DVR.



I remember in the past that "This Old House" sometimes had a few new episodes shown per weekend to catch up after Festivals. Perhaps your recording rules are missing them? I'm thinking that if they were listed with the original PBS air date more than a week or two before their showing, they may show up as "rerun" or not show up as "first run". I have my TOH SageTV favorite setup to record 1st runs and reruns for this reason.


Anyway, let's watch what happens when (if?) this festival ends. I've got guide data out to March 28, and their programming for that weekend is still the craptacular Festival stuff. The last TOH I recorded was:
Code:


Code:


This Old House
Episode: Roxbury Project
First RunWatched
TVG
Aired: Feb 20, 2010 4:30 PM - 5:00 PM
Duration: 30 m
Channel: 4-1-WUNCDT
Rating: TVG
Description: 
Category: Educational/How-to - First Run
Original Air Date: Saturday, February 20, 2010
Closed Captioned, Stereo, HDTV
Language: English
Show ID: EP0044440743
Host: Kevin O'Connor [imdb]

The key will be to see if episode EP0044440744 appears after Festival, and there aren't gaps. Let's keep 'em honest.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drew, I like duration of 30 minutes for TOH in your post- does that include the five minute Chevy Truck ad at the start of the show? Ok to be honest maybe it is 3 minutes.


----------



## joedymac

Hi everyone,


First-time poster, and I've been looking all over the place for the answer to this question. Nobody seems to have a clear answer for how this applies here in the Raleigh market.


The people at the DirecTV forum suggested I post this question here to find out if anybody ran into this last year.


Here's my issue: I'm a DirecTV subscriber who's considering purchasing the Mega March Madness package, but wanted to be clear about the blackout rules. I know WRAL usually broadcasts a second game over the air on WRAL2, 5-2, but my antenna isn't strong enough to pick it up.


I know the main games on WRAL will be blacked out on the March Madness package. My question is, will the games shown on 5-2 also be blacked out?


I've received conflicting information from the folks at DirecTV. One person told me that any game shown on any local channel's stations (5 or 5-2) will be blacked out. Others say only the main game on 5 is subject to blackout.


Obviously, I'd love to know for sure one way or another -- I don't want to plunk down $69 and find out I'll only get half as many games as I thought.


Anyone in Raleigh get this package last year? How did they handle the blackout situation?


Many, many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Lee L

They only blacked out the games shown on 5-1 the last several years. Should be no different this year.


You just got bad info from a CSR. DirecTV does not even carry 5.2, how would they know what is being carried there. Also, WRAL is showing a game on all 4 subchannels anyway.





Drew, I think the problem is the DirecTV boxes have pretty bad logic and they get confuesd by the OADs.


----------



## drewwho

I thought WRAL was doing 4 games in SD OTA? From the chart at WRAL ( http://www.wralsportsfan.com/rs/page...2/?view=league ) it looks like they're doing one HD/one SD OTA.


Also, for TWC subs with boxes, are the new channels up yet on cable? I'm wondering if they are clear and static. If they're encrypted and/or SDV, its probably not worth the hassle of putting a tuner in QAM mode to try to record them.


Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18322890
> 
> 
> I thought WRAL was doing 4 games in SD OTA? From the chart at WRAL ( http://www.wralsportsfan.com/rs/page...2/?view=league ) it looks like they're doing one HD/one SD OTA.
> 
> 
> Also, for TWC subs with boxes, are the new channels up yet on cable? I'm wondering if they are clear and static. If they're encrypted and/or SDV, its probably not worth the hassle of putting a tuner in QAM mode to try to record them.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Drew



The channels are up.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/18323181
> 
> 
> The channels are up.



Any idea what QAM channel (or even raw cable Freq in MHz?)


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I just bumped into this site when checking on a episode of a show I missed. It appears to be laid out rather nicely:

http://www.tv.com 


The display of all shows that swings back and forth is pretty cool. If it is useful or not is another matter but it is cool.


----------



## Lee L

Personally, I would much prefer they do one HD one SD. That way I can actually see all the games in HD with a Mega March Madness sub. Last year, the main local game was only in SD OTA or over Satellite.


However, I know many people like all teh games in SD though.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18323395
> 
> 
> Personally, I would much prefer they do one HD one SD. That way I can actually see all the games in HD with a Mega March Madness sub. Last year, the main local game was only in SD OTA or over Satellite.
> 
> 
> However, I know many people like all teh games in SD though.



I agree... I was one of the people who complained that WRAL was showing 4 SD OTA channels instead of 1 HD and 1 SD. With the way CBS keeps swinging around their games no matter what channel you are on, it didn't make sense to not give us OTA folk at least 1 HD game.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18323314
> 
> 
> Any idea what QAM channel (or even raw cable Freq in MHz?)



1051 (255) is 85.2

1052, 1053, and 1054 are 102.x (663 MHz) but seem to be encrypted.


1061 (257) is 85.4

1062 (256) is 85.3

1063 and 1064 are 101.x (657 MHz) but seem to be encrypted.


UPDATE: 1052, 1053, 1054, 1063, and 1064 are SDV.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18325893
> 
> 
> 1063 and 1064 are 101.x (657 MHz) but seem to be encrypted.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 1052, 1053, 1054, 1063, and 1064 are SDV.



Yes, I did a full rescan this morning, and confirmed that I'm getting none of the new tourney channels on my TV's internal tuner. Oh well, one less reason to keep TWC when AT&T finishes the U-Verse rollout in my neighborhood.


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18326579
> 
> 
> Oh well, one less reason to keep TWC when AT&T finishes the U-Verse rollout in my neighborhood.



I am still eagerly awaiting the notice that it's up in mine (MacArthur Park, SW Cary Parkway). The trucks were out late fall, then gone for the winter, but have been back out for the last week or two along Heathridge Lane and the side Courts finishing up. I don't know how much more they have to do before activating in this area.


----------



## Lee L

For the recent Uverse build in Cary, what do their boxes look like now and where/how often are they placing them? Are they doing any in front of houses where current phone boxes are?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18327148
> 
> 
> For the recent Uverse build in Cary, what do their boxes look like now and where/how often are they placing them? Are they doing any in front of houses where current phone boxes are?



I have not seen any new boxes, but I may not know what to look for. Most of what I'm seeing is them digging in front of the small "tower" boxes that are near the street every couple of house. These are like 4"x4" and maybe 2 feet tall. They've been digging and presumably updating/running the fiber cables. They may be replacing equipment inside the boxes, but nothing I've noticed externally.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18328348
> 
> 
> I have not seen any new boxes, but I may not know what to look for. Most of what I'm seeing is them digging in front of the small "tower" boxes that are near the street every couple of house. These are like 4"x4" and maybe 2 feet tall. They've been digging and presumably updating/running the fiber cables. They may be replacing equipment inside the boxes, but nothing I've noticed externally.



That's what I saw in my neighborhood (Silvergrove) a month or two ago. The digging seems to have ended for a while now. Back then, I talked to the guy doing the work, and he told me it was for U-Verse. I later went to the AT&T store by the Cary Town Center mall to ask when it would be available. They told me that they're not in the loop, but that when things go live, all houses in the neighborhood will get flyers. He also told me that due to some regulation, they're limited in how fast they can bring the service online, even after things are all wired up. I don't know what's up with that. I wonder if they need to get batches of FCC waivers, since their system is not cable-card compatible...?


There's probably a U-Verse thread somewhere that might have better answers..


Drew


----------



## Shmooh

Our neighborhood got access to U-Verse last year (Wellington Park, near Tryon and Cary Pkwy). They put in / upgraded a large box on the main street, and did some other digging from there to those 4"x4" boxes.


Interesting thing is that they didn't dig all the way down our cul-de-sac (and it's pretty long). They only went about half way. Maybe they don't need to upgrade the wiring if it's "good enough"?


My understanding was that they'd run fiber to those large boxes, then use copper-based DSL to the houses. If the copper is in good enough shape, they wouldn't need to replace it all the way - just far enough to meet their advertised data rates at the furthest point.


It took a little while after they got the main box in for our first ads to start showing up, but now they show up ALL THE TIME. I'd say it's about 1 ad every 2 weeks. You'll definitely know when it's available.


Personally, I'd give it a shot if I didn't have a Tivo (can't use a Tivo HD or Series 3 with U-Verse). If they'd run fiber to the house, that'd put me over the edge such that I'd be willing to dump the Tivo, but alas...


----------



## nitdawg

I would just like the upload bandwidth since it is so squeezed with road runner. Especially since I remote desktop a fair amount.


----------



## jerrodshook

Wow, good to hear U-Verse is coming to Cary and the area! I can't make myself jump to satellite because of the upfront cost.... Is Verizon coming? Last I checked, no luck.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18325893
> 
> 
> 1051 (255) is 85.2
> 
> 1052, 1053, and 1054 are 102.x (663 MHz) but seem to be encrypted.
> 
> 
> 1061 (257) is 85.4
> 
> 1062 (256) is 85.3
> 
> 1063 and 1064 are 101.x (657 MHz) but seem to be encrypted.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 1052, 1053, 1054, 1063, and 1064 are SDV.



Well, that's lovely. I sent some e-mail to WRAL; we'll see if they have any pull in the matter.


----------



## Shmooh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrodshook* /forum/post/18331447
> 
> 
> Wow, good to hear U-Verse is coming to Cary and the area! I can't make myself jump to satellite because of the upfront cost.... Is Verizon coming? Last I checked, no luck.



As much as I'd love Verizon FiOS, I don't expect them to come to this area for years - if ever. Verizon has a huge presence as the traditional phone provider in the northeast. They own the lines and already have a huge customer base up there.


Here, we have AT&T in that position. So, U-Verse is probably going to be our FiOS "equivalent" for some time to come.


I guess it'll be interesting to see what the FCC does with their 100Mbps broadband initiative. I would imagine a tech-heavy area like the triangle would be a good candidate to start rolling out something like that, and that AT&T is in a pretty good position to make that transition after all these U-Verse-based network upgrades. If they're unwilling to do that for some reason, another provider could come in to fill that void. Either way, it'll be years before that happens.


(Of course, I'd personally rather have the municipality own the last-mile fiber runs to the home and have different providers (Verizon, AT&T, Time Warner, etc.) run their lines to demarcation points and offer competing services, but I'm not holding my breath.)


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18323316
> 
> 
> I just bumped into this site when checking on a episode of a show I missed. It appears to be laid out rather nicely:
> 
> http://www.tv.com
> 
> 
> The display of all shows that swings back and forth is pretty cool. If it is useful or not is another matter but it is cool.



It's a pretty old site that was bought out by CBS. They are trying to use to leverage their own streaming video content (which is still pretty terrible) to try and compete with Hulu, since CBS didn't want to join them


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18330008
> 
> 
> I would just like the upload bandwidth since it is so squeezed with road runner. Especially since I remote desktop a fair amount.



I'm in the same boat. I've dropped TWC TV service completely, using Blu-Rays and streaming to replace our viewing habits. I want faster downloads, or even my advertised speed (still need to do some troubleshooting on my end on why I'm getting 6Mbps instead of the 10 I'm paying for), but mostly I really want a reasonable upload speed. We'll switch to U-Verse for phone and internet, and are very unlikely to sign up for the TV service.


TWC might keep me if they deployed DOCSIS 3 and gave us much faster downloads and reasonable upload speeds, but given the Navigator fiasco I'm not exactly holding my breath.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrodshook* /forum/post/18331447
> 
> 
> Is Verizon coming? Last I checked, no luck.



Verizon sold all it's traditional phone line business in 14 states including North Carolina to Frontier Communications last May. So we will never see FIOS here. Those of us in areas like Durham that aren't AT&T areas are stuck with TWC or satellite for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/18331712
> 
> 
> Well, that's lovely. I sent some e-mail to WRAL; we'll see if they have any pull in the matter.



Last year TWC provided all WRAL channels as unencrypted non-SDV channels. Now some are encrypted SDV, which might be violating the FCC rules that state "all signals of domestic television broadcast stations provided to any subscriber" must be in the basic service tier and must be unencrypted. I doubt that the FCC allows cable companies to use SDV for channels in the basic service tier.


----------



## DonB2

The more I looked at it the less I was impressed. I get sucked in thinking there are all these tv shows to watch only to find they are not available and are basically place holders wearing the badge of "info about the show"


On another note I was watching PBS this morning when a Military aircraft flew over temporarily disrupting the signal with pixelization. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18333878
> 
> 
> The more I looked at it the less I was impressed. I get sucked in thinking there are all these tv shows to watch only to find they are not available and are basically place holders wearing the badge of "info about the show"



TV.com used to be TVTome and both sites were just episode guides and info about shows. Since CBS took over you would think they would finally start showing all of their content in full episodes and make them easy to find, but no. It's still really hard to find full episodes of CBS shows.


Which is even more annoying now. Since WRAL are bouncing things around to make way for March Madness it's easy to miss episodes.


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18333845
> 
> 
> Last year TWC provided all WRAL channels as unencrypted non-SDV channels. Now some are encrypted SDV, which might be violating the FCC rules that state "all signals of domestic television broadcast stations provided to any subscriber" must be in the basic service tier and must be unencrypted. I doubt that the FCC allows cable companies to use SDV for channels in the basic service tier.



I thought that too, but then again, technically the added channels are not over the air broadcasts, since WRAL isnt broadcasting them over the air...I dont know how the FCC views that. If this is just their way of trying to get you to upgrade to digital cable, it makes no sense...they didnt actually advertise the change, so you dont really have the chance to upgrade if you are willing.


Im not sure complaining to WRAL will make a difference though...they are in bed with TWC as is, and according to their news they are well aware you need a settop box to watch the other channels.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18334267
> 
> 
> Im not sure complaining to WRAL will make a difference though...they are in bed with TWC as is, and according to their news they are well aware you need a settop box to watch the other channels.



WRAL responded that TWC doens't have the capacity now to carry the channels in non-switched mode. Of course, TWC still has the capacity to carry HSN, QVC, ShopNBC, etc...


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18334267
> 
> 
> Im not sure complaining to WRAL will make a difference though...they are in bed with TWC as is, and according to their news they are well aware you need a settop box to watch the other channels.



I hate to be pessimistic, but I tend to agree.


I've long thought this was a bad deal for WRAL to be encouraging TWC in these matters with special/extra channels only available to cable customers.


I know why WRAL can't provide the extra games via OTA in HD... but it sends a very mixed signal (no pun intended) to give TWC a boon like this that they don't offer to Dish or DirecTV customers.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18334755
> 
> 
> I know why WRAL can't provide the extra games via OTA in HD... but it sends a very mixed signal (no pun intended) to give TWC a boon like this that they don't offer to Dish or DirecTV customers.



They don't have the bandwidth to show them all in HD OTA, even if they used both 5 and 50.

But it seems like they could at least show the other 2 games in SD on the WRAZ subs. Right now they're showing a 41 year old Marcus Welby on 50.2, and a (useless, bandwidth wasting) SD mirror of 50.1 on 50.3.


BTW, the Repo Men ads are a bit much for a "family friendly" sports presentation.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

What gives with 50.1 and 50.3? I use to think it was for the 4:3 hold outs. But 50 is the only channel that does this presently that I know of.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Sometimes graphics appear on 50.1 that don't appear on 50.3. Say there's a crawl and they shrink the picture on 50.1 to accommodate for it - you will see a shrunken picture with a black bar at the bottom on 50.3. My assumption has been that it's just a placeholder for something, but for what I don't know. I wish we had the old 5.2 Newschannel back.


----------



## jspENC

I don't understand why they (WRAL) moved THIS TV to 5.2 off of 50.x?? and why they got rid of the NewsCChannel also like Scott mentioned? This was foolish in my way of thinking.


----------



## DonB2

AndThenScottSays, I don't think I ever lingered long enough on 50.3 to see a diff other then lower bandwidth.


I remember last year my tuner kept seeing an extra channel on PBS 4._ but when I would clicked on it nothing would happen. I know some PBS affiliates use sub channels to broadcast music but that was not the case here.


For some reason I kept thinking they sold it off as some kind of paid service. At any rate I do not see it coming up as a choice anymore.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18336289
> 
> 
> I remember last year my tuner kept seeing an extra channel on PBS 4._ but when I would clicked on it nothing would happen... At any rate I do not see it coming up as a choice anymore.



That might have been the Triangle Radio Reading Service. I remember seeing them as an audio-only sub of WUNC a while ago. I haven't looked recently..


Drew


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18336289
> 
> 
> AndThenScottSays, I don't think I ever lingered long enough on 50.3 to see a diff other then lower bandwidth.
> 
> 
> I remember last year my tuner kept seeing an extra channel on PBS 4._ but when I would clicked on it nothing would happen. I know some PBS affiliates use sub channels to broadcast music but that was not the case here.
> 
> 
> For some reason I kept thinking they sold it off as some kind of paid service. At any rate I do not see it coming up as a choice anymore.



I only have one HDTV and everything else is old SD CRTs with converters, so to me there's no difference between 50.1 and 50.3 on most of the televisions. Between that and just scrolling through channels I've noticed the differences.


I have noticed some boxes will pull down a .100 for UNC. I think it's some sort of data transmission.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/18336556
> 
> 
> I have noticed some boxes will pull down a .100 for UNC. I think it's some sort of data transmission.



Are they still doing that? I thought that was discontinued around the time they switched to full time HD.


- Trip


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18337490
> 
> 
> Are they still doing that? I thought that was discontinued around the time they switched to full time HD.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I haven't seen it happen in a long time, and when I saw it I only had one box that would find it. I guess it's been discontinued.


----------



## HDMe2

Question for the Time Warner folks... are the WRAL "extra" channels actually in HD?


I asked my father earlier and he said he finally found the extra channels, but none of them were in widescreen like the main WRAL channel is, and that none of them looked to be HD as compared to that main WRAL channel in HD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18337889
> 
> 
> Question for the Time Warner folks... are the WRAL "extra" channels actually in HD?
> 
> 
> I asked my father earlier and he said he finally found the extra channels, but none of them were in widescreen like the main WRAL channel is, and that none of them looked to be HD as compared to that main WRAL channel in HD.



There are 8 channels up in the 1000's.. 4 are SD and 4 are HD.


"Plus, alternate games will be available on digital channels 1061, 1062, 1063 and 1064 or on high definition channels 1051, 1052, 1053 and 1054."


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18335767
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they (WRAL) moved THIS TV to 5.2 off of 50.x?? and why they got rid of the NewsCChannel also like Scott mentioned? This was foolish in my way of thinking.



It was a money hole...no one watched the NewsChannel...they changed the format several times, but no one watched...and really, why would they? It was only useful when they covered a press conference or something else live that wasnt important enough to interrupt programming...and I THINK they still do this.


I tweeted them earlier and they actually responded with the company line about TWC changing their method of delivery. I call shenanigans though...TWC moves channels around all the time, and I think they could have easily move enough channels around to make these channels available for everyone. TWC wants to be able to advertise they have all the games for free compared to DirecTVs Mega March Madness package...WRAL holds all the cards, and could easily threaten to pull the games altogether...TWC would deliver the games with a steak dinner if WRAL demanded it.


If nothing else, if they were unencrypted, we would be able to see the games if someone else in the area was viewing the channel as well, correct? I dont know all the specifics of SDV.


----------



## uncphan

I hooked up my antenna to my tv yesterday and for some reason I'm unable to receive my lower stations or their hd counterparts? Can anyone explain why this might be?


4 - UNC TV doesn't come in

4.1 UNC TV HD doesn't come in

5 WRAL (probably the strongest station here) doesn't come in

5.1 WRAL HD "" doesn't come in

5.2 WRAL 2 HD "" doesn't come in

11 WTVD Second Strongest doesn't come in

11.1 WTVD HD doesn't come in

17 WNCN doesn't come in

17.1 WNCN HD Third Strongest doesn't come in



But then I'm getting channels 27, 47 and 50(which is fox) along with 50.1


The odd thing about it is, I haven't used this antenna since last years NCAA tournament and everything worked fine then? This wouldn't have anything to do with the digital switch would it? I mean my tv should be capable of going to digital channels since it's going to all of the .1 and .2 channels correct? Can someone explain why this might be?


Thanks!


----------



## Trip in VA

Have you rescanned since last year? All of those stations moved to different frequencies on June 12.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncphan* /forum/post/18339653
> 
> 
> I hooked up my antenna to my tv yesterday and for some reason I'm unable to receive my lower stations or their hd counterparts? Can anyone explain why this might be?
> 
> 
> 4 - UNC TV doesn't come in
> 
> 4.1 UNC TV HD doesn't come in
> 
> 5 WRAL (probably the strongest station here) doesn't come in
> 
> 5.1 WRAL HD "" doesn't come in
> 
> 5.2 WRAL 2 HD "" doesn't come in
> 
> 11 WTVD Second Strongest doesn't come in
> 
> 11.1 WTVD HD doesn't come in
> 
> 17 WNCN doesn't come in
> 
> 17.1 WNCN HD Third Strongest doesn't come in
> 
> 
> 
> But then I'm getting channels 27, 47 and 50(which is fox) along with 50.1
> 
> 
> The odd thing about it is, I haven't used this antenna since last years NCAA tournament and everything worked fine then? This wouldn't have anything to do with the digital switch would it? I mean my tv should be capable of going to digital channels since it's going to all of the .1 and .2 channels correct? Can someone explain why this might be?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



All of those stations have changed frequencies. The Sinclair My RDC and CW 22 are the strongest stations as far as OTA signal goes, followed by 17, 48, 49


----------



## uncphan

I rescanned last night but it didn't seem to help anything. I will try again.


Do you think it could be that my antenna just is not strong enough to pick up the channels now?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18338423
> 
> 
> I call shenanigans though...TWC moves channels around all the time, and I think they could have easily move enough channels around to make these channels available for everyone



They wouldn't need to move anything. Last I checked, they were sending out between ~12Mb/s to 19Mb/s of NULL packets on 85 (WRAL) 90 (WUNC) and 93 (WNCN). Eg, those stations are each alone on a 38Mb/s QAM frequency. WRAL and WUNC have "special deals" with TWC, and have 1 (WRAL) or 2 (WUNC) additional SD subs as compared to their OTA frequencies. But that still leaves gobs of bandwidth for unencrypted, non-SDV tourney channels.


I actually don't think there is anything malicious. There is probably just a standard procedure for adding a new channel, and that's to encrypt it, and put it on the SDV carousel.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncphan* /forum/post/18339867
> 
> 
> I rescanned last night but it didn't seem to help anything. I will try again.
> 
> 
> Do you think it could be that my antenna just is not strong enough to pick up the channels now?



Should be if it was before. Make sure in the menu you are scanning "antenna" mode and not cable or "DTV cable"


----------



## Scooper

Not only that - but on June 12 2009, ALL analog full power TV stations went dark permanently. There were some "Nightlight" stations for about a month or so, but even those are dark now.


You REALLY need to do a channel scan.


----------



## DonB2

UNCphan,


Maybe your antenna was more VHF optimized then UHF optimized. I don't recall the exact changes but some stations moved out of VHF and into UHF and so on.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18340323
> 
> 
> UNCphan,
> 
> 
> Maybe your antenna was more VHF optimized then UHF optimized. I don't recall the exact changes but some stations moved out of VHF and into UHF and so on.




The channel map for the Raleigh-Durham-Fayetteville area


analog channel - current RF digital channel - old RF digital channel

4 - 25 - 59

5 - 48 - 53

11 - 11 - 52

17 - 17 - 55

22 - 27 - 57

28 - 28 - 27

30 - 42 - 42

36 - 36 - ?

47 - 15 - 15

50 - 49 - 49

62 - 36 - ?


----------



## Trip in VA

To fill in your question marks, WUNP used to be on 39, and WFPX has always been on 36.


- Trip


----------



## jtbell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uncphan* /forum/post/18339653
> 
> 
> 4 - UNC TV doesn't come in
> 
> 4.1 UNC TV HD doesn't come in
> 
> 5 WRAL (probably the strongest station here) doesn't come in
> 
> 5.1 WRAL HD "" doesn't come in
> 
> 5.2 WRAL 2 HD "" doesn't come in
> 
> 11 WTVD Second Strongest doesn't come in
> 
> 11.1 WTVD HD doesn't come in
> 
> 17 WNCN doesn't come in
> 
> 17.1 WNCN HD Third Strongest doesn't come in



The channel numbers without the decimals are the old analog channels which are dead, dead, dead, since at least last June 12.



> Quote:
> But then I'm getting channels 27, 47 and 50(which is fox) along with 50.1



I don't see how you could be getting 50 alongside 50.1, for the reason given above.










Unless maybe you have both cable and antenna, but then you should be getting the other analog cable channels.


----------



## HDMe2

He also might have his TV setting set to "cable" rather than "air" or whatever it is called for his TV... which would prevent him from getting some/most of the OTA when he connects an antenna instead of a cable-connection.


----------



## SugarBowl

So what happened to the WVU game just after halftime? They took it off the air ? WRAL on TWC 255.


----------



## ldmccall

I have a Windows 7 Media Center PC with two ATI CableCARD tuners, 2 SDV tuning adapters, and an HDHomerun ClearQAM tuner. I did a full channel scan yesterday afternoon and none of the extra TWC HD channels for the NCAA tournament appeared in the lineup. Of course, I'm getting the x.1 feed in HD, but the counterparts for 1052, 1053, and 1054 did not appear. So, I'll just watch 1051 on a little TV next to my big TV carrying the other 3 in HD.


I fully expected this to be an encrypted, SDV setup, but I don't know why my tuning adapters and tuners aren't able to pick these up. Are they delivered as on-demend content is?? strange.


My only problem with watching this tournament is that all of the courts are identical, and it is really hard to remember one game from the next.


BTW, I LOVE the new channel remap they are doing in Charlotte . We are certain to follow. I really love how the HD counterpart is +1000 from the SD assignment.


----------



## uncphan

Thanks everyone, I moved my antenna to the other side of the tv and rescanned and everything worked. I'm not exactly why it worked this time and not yesterday when I tried it, but anyway it is working now. I had it set to antenna, not sure what the deal was. Thanks again!


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18338423
> 
> 
> If nothing else, if they were unencrypted, we would be able to see the games if someone else in the area was viewing the channel as well, correct? I dont know all the specifics of SDV.



Yes, you would be able to see them if they turned off the encryption - every time I do a channel scan on one of my TVs, at least one of Fox News HD or CNN HD shows up in the SDV channel range. (No idea why they decided to broadcast those unencrypted, nor why people in my service area love them so much.)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall* /forum/post/18342850
> 
> 
> I have a Windows 7 Media Center PC with two ATI CableCARD tuners, 2 SDV tuning adapters, and an HDHomerun ClearQAM tuner. I did a full channel scan yesterday afternoon and none of the extra TWC HD channels for the NCAA tournament appeared in the lineup



So much for "Open" Cable. Can a Tivo with an SDV tuning adapter pick up these channels?


I *think* that 7MC gets its guide data through Zap2It, even for encrypted cable. A quick check of their site doesn't show the extra WRAL tourney channels, so that might be why they don't appear in your lineup. I wonder if you could add them manually? I rather doubt it..


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18344104
> 
> 
> So much for "Open" Cable. Can a Tivo with an SDV tuning adapter pick up these channels?
> 
> 
> I *think* that 7MC gets its guide data through Zap2It, even for encrypted cable. A quick check of their site doesn't show the extra WRAL tourney channels, so that might be why they don't appear in your lineup. I wonder if you could add them manually? I rather doubt it..
> 
> 
> Drew



TiVo with Cablecards and a TA works fine... Ive been watching them 2night. No guide data though... just says 'to be announced'.


----------



## HDMe2

Dumb question time...


HD "bonus" channels on 1051-1054

SD "bonus" channels on 1061-1064


All are encrypted SDV, which required a converter box that can do HD right?


So what exactly is the point of the 4 SD bonus channels? Can't anyone who is able to watch any of them watch the HD ones the same as they would watch other HD channels on that box even if they don't have an HDTV?


Or am I missing something?


I ask because of the confusion when I first told my father about the bonus channels and he mistakenly found the SD ones and stopped looking until I asked here the other day... and it never had occurred to me that he could find "wrong" bonus channels.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18346370
> 
> 
> Dumb question time...
> 
> 
> HD "bonus" channels on 1051-1054
> 
> SD "bonus" channels on 1061-1064
> 
> 
> All are encrypted SDV, which required a converter box that can do HD right?
> 
> 
> So what exactly is the point of the 4 SD bonus channels? Can't anyone who is able to watch any of them watch the HD ones the same as they would watch other HD channels on that box even if they don't have an HDTV?
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> I ask because of the confusion when I first told my father about the bonus channels and he mistakenly found the SD ones and stopped looking until I asked here the other day... and it never had occurred to me that he could find "wrong" bonus channels.



I can get and watch all eight of the "bonus" channels (HD and SD) on my HD box that I use for my HD TV. I get and can watch the four SD "bonus" channels on my SD box for my SD TV. The HD "bonus" channels (and all other HD channels) are not available on the SD box.


Not sure what happens if you have a HD box going to a SD TV.


Hope that helps.


Bob


----------



## cwaddell

Let me say that we are in a neighborhood that got upgraded to Uverse last fall - and the junk mail from them is amazing...


That said, I looked into uverse and here is what I found from other people's reports:

- Your internet bandwidth and TV bandwidth from the fiber box (on the DSL) are shared, so if you are watching two HD programs on separate TVs your internet speeds will noticeably slow to a crawl.

-The TV bandwidth is restricted too, you can watch, two HD programs or 1 HD and 2 SD programs - among all the boxes in your house...

-The DVR boxes are also pretty limited, although the whole house DVR option is nice - the DVR limit though, seems to go back to the Bandwidth thing...

-The prices are no better than TWC, and in a few cases more expensive.


Now, if ATT ran fiber to my house - I would be there in an instant...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwaddell* /forum/post/18347699
> 
> 
> Let me say that we are in a neighborhood that got upgraded to Uverse last fall



Sounds like a great deal for somebody like me, who does OTA and online streaming for TV, and justs wants better internet speeds..


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/18346783
> 
> 
> I can get and watch all eight of the "bonus" channels (HD and SD) on my HD box that I use for my HD TV. I get and can watch the four SD "bonus" channels on my SD box for my SD TV. The HD "bonus" channels (and all other HD channels) are not available on the SD box.
> 
> 
> Not sure what happens if you have a HD box going to a SD TV.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Bob



Thanks... that answers my only other questions. I have Dish, but my father is on Time Warner and since he had difficulty finding the HD channels that first day, it prompted a discussion of what the point in having the SD ones up there was... but knowing the SD boxes do receive those, it now makes sense.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18348259
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great deal for somebody like me, who does OTA and online streaming for TV, and justs wants better internet speeds..
> 
> 
> Drew



Same here. I can't believe in such a high-tech and educated area, Time Warner is only offering 384Kb upload speeds.


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwaddell* /forum/post/18347699
> 
> 
> Let me say that we are in a neighborhood that got upgraded to Uverse last fall - and the junk mail from them is amazing...
> 
> 
> That said, I looked into uverse and here is what I found from other people's reports:
> 
> - Your internet bandwidth and TV bandwidth from the fiber box (on the DSL) are shared, so if you are watching two HD programs on separate TVs your internet speeds will noticeably slow to a crawl.
> 
> -The TV bandwidth is restricted too, you can watch, two HD programs or 1 HD and 2 SD programs - among all the boxes in your house...
> 
> -The DVR boxes are also pretty limited, although the whole house DVR option is nice - the DVR limit though, seems to go back to the Bandwidth thing...
> 
> -The prices are no better than TWC, and in a few cases more expensive.
> 
> 
> Now, if ATT ran fiber to my house - I would be there in an instant...



I consistently get 14+ mbps throughput with 4 boxes on.

Depending on your distance from the VRAD, you can watch 2 hd and 2 sd at the same time.

Don't know what limits the DVR supposedly has, it works pretty much like TW's dvr does.

I saved 85 dollars over what I paid TWC, mostly because I had 3 dvr's from TWC and 1 from U-verse.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/18349954
> 
> 
> Same here. I can't believe in such a high-tech and educated area, Time Warner is only offering 384Kb upload speeds.



Me, too! But with Turbo RoadRunner you can get 512Kb upload speeds.


----------



## Lee L

I also do not want Uverse for TV. I often record more than two HD channels at a time (sometimes up to 4 even.) I am mostly happy with DirecTV and I would only use Uverse Internet and Phone.



I noticed for the Basketball, the feeds on Mega March Madness are so much better than WRAL. Even OTA, the WRAL games looked very compressed with lots of artifacting. Switch to the same game on MMM and it was much much more clear.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwaddell* /forum/post/18347699
> 
> 
> Let me say that we are in a neighborhood that got upgraded to Uverse last fall - and the junk mail from them is amazing...
> 
> 
> That said, I looked into uverse and here is what I found from other people's reports:
> 
> - Your internet bandwidth and TV bandwidth from the fiber box (on the DSL) are shared, so if you are watching two HD programs on separate TVs your internet speeds will noticeably slow to a crawl.
> 
> -The TV bandwidth is restricted too, you can watch, two HD programs or 1 HD and 2 SD programs - among all the boxes in your house...
> 
> -The DVR boxes are also pretty limited, although the whole house DVR option is nice - the DVR limit though, seems to go back to the Bandwidth thing...
> 
> -The prices are no better than TWC, and in a few cases more expensive.
> 
> 
> Now, if ATT ran fiber to my house - I would be there in an instant...



Yes, lots of junk mail. They even had a woman going door to door selling the service at 7pm one sunday night.


----------



## Shmooh

To everybody interested in U-Verse for internet... (there have been several comments)


I thought that AT&T required you to get the TV service with U-Verse..? That you aren't allowed to just get the internet service. I think the phone service is optional, though.


Not 100% sure - but I thought that's what I'd read. It's possible that I'm remembering it wrong and that it's only required to get special pricing. However, since they have to re-wire your house, they might want to make sure they're going to re-coup the investment.


Not trying to dash anybody's hopes, just giving a heads-up.


----------



## Lee L

They have bundle pricing for all differnt combinations. You get more discounts if you get everything, but unless they changed very recently they will still do just internet and Phone and according to their site, it is cheaper than I pay now for DSL and POTS from them.


And I hope rewiring your house is not a requirement. I expect them to stop at the Demarc just like they do right now. I am alreay completely prewired with CAT5e in the house and they are not going to touch it.


I would be OK if they wanted to run an extra wire from the demarc to my box inside, but that is it.


----------



## DonB2

Ok Enough is enough. PBS is still doing their money raiser. This is almost a month they have been doing it. They should have enough money now to compete with Bill Gates for having the most bucks..


By the time they finish this one, it will be time for the next one.


Is this the longest money raiser on record ?


Of course most people are watching Basket ball so I am probably alone here.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18357764
> 
> 
> Ok Enough is enough. PBS is still doing their money raiser. This is almost a month they have been doing it.



The end is in sight; I think March 31 is the last day. I have guide data out until Sat April 3. On that day, there will be 2 This Old Houses. This includes the long awaited EP0044440744 and EP0044440745, for the benefit of the guy with Direct TV who was complaining about missing TOH due to festivous..


Drew


----------



## Lee L

Thanks. I checked and two episodes are recording that day for me. Showing OADs of 2-27 and 3-5, but still recording on a First Run setup so looks like they got it this time.


----------



## Shmooh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18356792
> 
> 
> They have bundle pricing for all differnt combinations. You get more discounts if you get everything, but unless they changed very recently they will still do just internet and Phone and according to their site, it is cheaper than I pay now for DSL and POTS from them.



Good to know. Maybe the bundle requirement was something they were doing initially then dropped. (Or maybe I'm just wrong about it.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18356792
> 
> 
> And I hope rewiring your house is not a requirement. I expect them to stop at the Demarc just like they do right now. I am alreay completely prewired with CAT5e in the house and they are not going to touch it.
> 
> 
> I would be OK if they wanted to run an extra wire from the demarc to my box inside, but that is it.



Heh - I'm in the same situation. I installed structured wiring in my house a couple years ago (really enjoying it, btw). For most people, that's not the case. For the few of us who already have network throughout, I'm sure they'd be delighted to just use that - saves them a ton of effort.


At the risk of getting even further off topic...


Not sure what they do if you want another "jack" installed later. I can't imagine they'd do it for free. What does TWC charge, like $50 for an outside wall, $100 for an interior? (Just guessing.) Coax is more durable than Cat-5e/Ca-6, too, and can be exposed to weather if need be. Seems unlikely that the installation is cheap.


IP-based TV may be our eventual future (a la U-Verse, Hulu, etc.), but it'll take a while before lots of people can move to that given the interior wiring requirements. There's only so much wireless (WiFi) spectrum/bandwidth. Even two channels of HD seems unrealistic in the near future - let alone dealing with interference from your neighbors.


Anybody have experience with a U-Verse install? What they did, what type of cables they used, how many cable runs they'll do, etc.?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18362192
> 
> 
> Thanks. I checked and two episodes are recording that day for me. Showing OADs of 2-27 and 3-5, but still recording on a First Run setup so looks like they got it this time.



Maybe directv has better logic for determining "first run" than sagetv. I'm showing these as re-runs. But I use a recording rule that records all episodes, and relies on sagetv to remember previously watched shows.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18362720
> 
> 
> Maybe directv has better logic for determining "first run" than sagetv. I'm showing these as re-runs. But I use a recording rule that records all episodes, and relies on sagetv to remember previously watched shows.
> 
> 
> Drew



I suspect it's more than logic, but rather quality of guide data.


With BeyondTV (which gets its guide data from Zap2It, or perhaps the same data source as them, I think), and with some shows, it's hit or miss if the guide data has sufficient data to help distinguish first run vs. repeats vs. shows previously recorded by my DVR (where a repeat may be OK to record if I had never recorded it before).


Taking for example The Daily Show, the guide might show the original air date to be some time in 1999 (I guess when the show first aired under its current name??) and have a generic description for a showing that may be a repeat of something from last month or a brand new episode. Using only that normally visible information, no amount of logic will give you a reliably good result of selecting first run vs. repeat.


I suppose there might be an episode ID number that's normally hidden that can help too.


I doubt anybody is doing more sophisticated comparisons like analyzing the video and/or audio stream and noting that it is very similar to something previously recorded and may get flagged as a repeat. Hm...maybe the closed captioning text data could be used to flag a repeat after recording for a few minutes? Hm...in case that hasn't been patented yet, the idea's mine, all mine!!!! (so sayeth Daffy Duck). If it has been patented already, hey, if a vidiot like me can think of it, how patent worthy is it really?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18363651
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I suppose there might be an episode ID number that's normally hidden that can help too.



SageTV exposes the episode numbers that it uses, both on the web interface, and on the "extra info" button in the front end.

I'm pretty sure SageTV uses the Zap2It Episode ID to determine if it has seen the airing before. These start EPxxxxxx. For programs where it does not have good quality data (like some of the 40 year old reruns on 50.2) it uses a generic id which starts (SHxxxxx). These generic IDs are not used to determine if it has seen the airing before.


As to first run / repeat, I had ass-u-me d that it was just doing a heuristic, like if it is within one or two weeks of the original air date, then it is a first run, else it is a repeat. I've seen some shows that are shown during the week, then repeated on the weekend (like Law and Order) show up with a "first run" marker, even though this is the second airing.


Speaking of repeat detection, I hate how NBC scheduled the L&O and SVU double headers after the Olympics. They originally showed up as a single 2-hour show with 2 episodes, and when they show up later as 1 hour shows with a single episode, they'll get re-recorded. Similarly, I wish kids shows on PBS that mixed and matched 15 minute segments (Word World, Curious George) would schedule in 15 minute, single-segment blocks. The way they mix-and match segments, I often end up with the same segment in multiple recordings.


Drew


----------



## Lee L

Supposedly, DirecTV uses some identifying number that we do not see to help them decide what to record. Their guide data in general, sucks, this case must be special.










The Daily Show is a constant problem with DirecTV also.


----------



## DonB2

"The end is in sight; I think March 31 is the last day. I have guide data out until Sat April 3. On that day, there will be 2 This Old Houses. This includes the long awaited EP0044440744 and EP0044440745, for the benefit of the guy with Direct TV who was complaining about missing TOH due to festivous.."


It looks like almost 1 month just for this one fund raiser. That is 1/12 of the year not showing regular programming. And this was just one of the fundraisers for the year.


I guess Chevy and Porter cable are not enough to foot the bill for more then just This OLD House.


Maybe if the gov could kick in some of this health care money to PBS we would all be healthier watching healthy PBS shows


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18364360
> 
> 
> It looks like almost 1 month just for this one fund raiser. That is 1/12 of the year not showing regular programming. And this was just one of the fundraisers for the year.



I contribute annually to WUNC, but abandon their nighttime programming entirely when they are begging. They have some good things on, but it's just not worth putting up with the too-frequent interruptions by endlessly repetitious panhandling.


----------



## VisionOn

Anyone seeing the Showtime HD free preview on TWC?


It was supposed to start today and run through until Sunday but I've noticed that the preview page at TWCNC is no longer there even though other divisions are running it.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18379442
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing the Showtime HD free preview on TWC?
> 
> 
> It was supposed to start today and run through until Sunday but I've noticed that the preview page at TWCNC is no longer there even though other divisions are running it.



Not me....


----------



## texas_nightowl

Has anyone else been having issues with OTA WRAL today? I am in an apartment using an indoor antenna which I haven't had to adjust at all in over a month. But today I am getting tons of dropouts. The signal meter on my TV shows me going from 95% to 84% or sometimes to 0% momentarily and then back to 94+. Every time it drops below about 87% I get pixelation or blurring or sound drop outs. Is it the weather causing me some multipath issues or what? I've tried adjusting the antenna but nothing seems to be helping too much so far.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/18394136
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with OTA WRAL today? I am in an apartment using an indoor antenna which I haven't had to adjust at all in over a month. But today I am getting tons of dropouts. The signal meter on my TV shows me going from 95% to 84% or sometimes to 0% momentarily and then back to 94+. Every time it drops below about 87% I get pixelation or blurring or sound drop outs. Is it the weather causing me some multipath issues or what? I've tried adjusting the antenna but nothing seems to be helping too much so far.



Im watching the Duke game OTA now and it seems ok. Tuner statistics are showing some (597) uncorrected errors over the past 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Well, I don't know what was going on during the afternoon, but it's been much better since about midway thru 60 minutes.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/18394136
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with OTA WRAL today? I am in an apartment using an indoor antenna which I haven't had to adjust at all in over a month. But today I am getting tons of dropouts. The signal meter on my TV shows me going from 95% to 84% or sometimes to 0% momentarily and then back to 94+. Every time it drops below about 87% I get pixelation or blurring or sound drop outs. Is it the weather causing me some multipath issues or what? I've tried adjusting the antenna but nothing seems to be helping too much so far.



I too was having frequent dropouts during the Duke game last night. My signal meter dropped into the low 80s, but that's usually plenty for dropout-free reception. I also noticed that WRAL was fine later in the night when the storm reports were going on. I suspect it was something in the broadcast. If it was multipath, then why weren't the other stations broadcasting from the same tower having problems?


cgreco

ChannelMaster 4228HD

PCT-MA2-4P Amplifier

Dish DTVPal DVR


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/18394136
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with OTA WRAL today? I am in an apartment using an indoor antenna which I haven't had to adjust at all in over a month. But today I am getting tons of dropouts.



I had problems as well. I switched between my LG based DVICo Fusion and my Samsung based Pinnacle, and I had quite a few dropouts on both tuners during the Duke game last night. WRAL is normally perfect for me.


I was assuming it was a combination of the weather, and the leaves coming back on the trees.


Drew


----------



## tarheelone

I received a newsletter from Time Warner last week and one of the things that caught my eye was their plan to change the digital and HD tier channel lineup. I had seen the plans for Charlotte but this was the first confirmation that they planned to do the same here. Here are the basics of the plan.



Channel Block

100's Local Programming

200's Kids and Family, Learning and Discovery, Faith and Inspiration

300's Entertainment, Home and Leisure, Shopping

400's News and Information, Music (MTV, VH1, etc)

500's Sports and Sports Packages

600's Movies

700's Premiums, Pay-Per-View and Events

800's International

900's Music Choice

1000's On Demand

1100 and up High Definition (Local Programming, Entertainment, Premiums and more..)


AS for the HD Channels _"HD channels will be conveniently grouped together in the 1000s. We've made it very easy for you to find the HD channel you are looking for by simply adding a 1 to the digital channel location of the same network. For example, USA on Digital Channel 300 and USA HD on Digital Channel 1300"_


They start rolling out these changes in Charlotte and South Carolina next week but they don't get to the triangle until June 8th. They haven't released the new lineups for the triangle yet but the new lineup for Charlotte can be found here which will give you an idea of what things will look like in the Triangle come June: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media.../Charlotte.pdf 


More info can be found here: http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol...al_lineup.html


----------



## tarheelone

Anybody else having problems with Time Warner tonight? All of my SDV channels are out.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18401150
> 
> 
> Anybody else having problems with Time Warner tonight? All of my SDV channels are out.



Working fine on my TiVo here in Apex.


----------



## StinDaWg

I am. My Media Center pc is set to record "24" tonight on Fox 50.1 QAM and instead they are showing a local high school concert and some kind of comedy show? I have no idea what is going on but I'm pissed 24 is my fav show!!!


Does this happen often?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18401150
> 
> 
> Anybody else having problems with Time Warner tonight? All of my SDV channels are out.



I'm not now, but that's only because I noticed a problem earlier.


Sometime this afternoon my TA decide to lock up - first time it's actually just frozen . I had to reboot the unit a few times and then my Moxi to get it back in sync. If I hadn't caught it early my recordings would have been blank tonight.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/18401244
> 
> 
> I am. My Media Center pc is set to record "24" tonight on Fox 50.1 QAM and instead they are showing a local high school concert and some kind of comedy show? I have no idea what is going on but I'm pissed 24 is my fav show!!!
> 
> 
> Does this happen often?



I'm really confused. I did a rescan of channels on my usb tuner card, and 50.1 FOX is not FOX. It looks like it is incorrectly mapped as a TWC local public access channel or something. However, when the cable is plugged directly to my tv 50.1 plays correctly as FOX HD. Freaking weird. What can I do? I need to find FOX HD so I can record to my pc.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/18401797
> 
> 
> I'm really confused. I did a rescan of channels on my usb tuner card, and 50.1 FOX is not FOX. It looks like it is incorrectly mapped as a TWC local public access channel or something. However, when the cable is plugged directly to my tv 50.1 plays correctly as FOX HD. Freaking weird. What can I do? I need to find FOX HD so I can record to my pc.



At least here, I'm seeing 92.4 physical as 50.1 logical, and its Fox 50, just like the psip says.

In the past, I've found that TWC's mappings are flaky, and missing recordings like you did caused me to punt on QAM and put up an antenna.


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18403366
> 
> 
> At least here, I'm seeing 92.4 physical as 50.1 logical, and its Fox 50, just like the psip says.
> 
> In the past, I've found that TWC's mappings are flaky, and missing recordings like you did caused me to punt on QAM and put up an antenna.
> 
> 
> Drew



If I can't get FOX I'm going to have to punt as well. It's sad that it's only one channel that is off though. Do you think something could be wrong with my tuner?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/18403571
> 
> 
> If I can't get FOX I'm going to have to punt as well. It's sad that it's only one channel that is off though. Do you think something could be wrong with my tuner?



If I had to guess, I'd say it was something wrong with your media center software (like a corrupt database or something). Did you try manually remapping 92.4 to 50.1? There are links earlier in this thread for how to do that in 7MC. I don't use 7MC, so I'd be no help..


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg

Now 22.1 and 28.1 and saying the signal cannot be displayed because it is encrypted! Why would they encrypt CW and MynetworkTV????


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/18403883
> 
> 
> Now 22.1 and 28.1 and saying the signal cannot be displayed because it is encrypted! Why would they encrypt CW and MynetworkTV????



They're not encrypted here (Cary). If you have a QAM tuner in a TV, you might want to hook it up and confirm what you're seeing on the media center PC. It really sounds like your tuning database is corrupt.


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg

By going through all the channels I found that 123.1 and 50.1 are mapped to the same channel. They are both showing local Time Warner programming. I can't figure out how to get 50.1 to change back to FOX HD though.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18403916
> 
> 
> They're not encrypted here (Cary). If you have a QAM tuner in a TV, you might want to hook it up and confirm what you're seeing on the media center PC. It really sounds like your tuning database is corrupt.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes, everything works fine with the cable directly to the tv, its just Media Center that is screwing things up.


----------



## nitdawg

I used QAM for awhile, and messing around last week or so I also noticed the 50.1 mapping is not correct in media center. Check out http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...560#sidebyside and look at the third column. This gives you the physical QAM station for all the stations. In MC, go to settings, TV, Guide, Add Missing Channels, and chose QAM256, add #92.4, call it WRAZDT. Do a quick check on liveTV and go to 92.4 and confirm its Fox50. You can then make it 50.1 if you would like (I can explain how to do that if needed).


I can to a quick test to see about CW22 and MynetworkTV and see if those are screwy via QAM. I do remember 50.1 mapping back to CaryTV 11 via QAM from time to time. I don't know if this is something on TW end or MC end.


----------



## StinDaWg

Going into edit sources for 50.1 I can definitely tell it it mapped to the wrong channel. It says channel number 123.1. It can't figure out how to change it though! There are no options!


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18404104
> 
> 
> I used QAM for awhile, and messing around last week or so I also noticed the 50.1 mapping is not correct in media center. Check out http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...560#sidebyside and look at the third column. This gives you the physical QAM station for all the stations. In MC, go to settings, TV, Guide, Add Missing Channels, and chose QAM256, add #92.4, call it WRAZDT. Do a quick check on liveTV and go to 92.4 and confirm its Fox50. You can then make it 50.1 if you would like (I can explain how to do that if needed).
> 
> 
> I can to a quick test to see about CW22 and MynetworkTV and see if those are screwy via QAM. I do remember 50.1 mapping back to CaryTV 11 via QAM from time to time. I don't know if this is something on TW end or MC end.



Thank you thank you! That definitely worked. CW and MyNetwork are also mapped incorrectly so I am going to change them as well. Why does TW screw around with the channels? I don't really understand why this is happening but since I manually added the channels and the correct QAM channel can I assume even if Time Warner moves the mapping again this will not effect me on the channels I have already corrected?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/18404222
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you! That definitely worked. CW and MyNetwork are also mapped incorrectly so I am going to change them as well. Why does TW screw around with the channels? I don't really understand why this is happening but since I manually added the channels and the correct QAM channel can I assume even if Time Warner moves the mapping again this will not effect me on the channels I have already corrected?



Yup. The silicondust listing always worked for me when strange things happened. Guidetool: http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool is a nice little app for MC.


Once you've added the channels in you can load the guidetool which is an easy interface to rename your channels and map the appropriate guide listings. You can do this all within MC, but I find this app to be much easier to use.


For example, you can change or de-select the rouge 50.1, and "Renumber" 92.4 to 50.1. Select Time Warner Digital, Terrestrial, or All for that matter for the guide selection on the right hand side. If you named 92.4 WRAZDT you can simple right-click that in guidetool and have it select listings by callsign and it will map the correct guide settings.


Glad you are up and going.


----------



## Stress

Did anyone else notice that the sound was off a bit (not in sync) on tonight's Lost episode via TWC or was it just my setup?


----------



## roybishop

Tuesday afternoon, our 8300HDC lost it's signal. When it came back my power on channel had been set to the TV Guide channel, not WRAL-DT where I had set it.


Later Tue. night I discovered it had not recorded the 11PM news on 255 WRAL-DT as scheduled. The problem is the DVR now shows the scheduled recording for channel 1051, not 255. It also screwed up an second schedule by switching the channel number from 255 to 1051.


The 1051 looks like the planned channel remapping now scheduled for June in Raleigh but none of my other scheduled recordings are incorrect.


Anybody else seeing this problem?


----------



## mjdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/18408458
> 
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, our 8300HDC lost it's signal. When it came back my power on channel had been set to the TV Guide channel, not WRAL-DT where I had set it.
> 
> 
> Later Tue. night I discovered it had not recorded the 11PM news on 255 WRAL-DT as scheduled. The problem is the DVR now shows the scheduled recording for channel 1051, not 255. It also screwed up an second schedule by switching the channel number from 255 to 1051.
> 
> 
> The 1051 looks like the planned channel remapping now scheduled for June in Raleigh but none of my other scheduled recordings are incorrect.
> 
> 
> Anybody else seeing this problem?



I too am seeing this problem.


I believe it is from the NCAA tourney. 1051 was an "alias" (for lack of a better technical term) for 255. They also had 1052,1053, and 1054 showing games.


Somehow, the TWC DVR software thinks everything that *was* 255 now should be 1051, all the scheduled recordings are now mapped to "-1", since 1051 is no longer available. I went through and deleted all the series manager entries for -1/1051 and set them back to 255. Rather a royal pain in the neck.


I assume we can expect much more of this fun when TWC starts remapping all the channels. It is probably safe to assume that all the DVR recordings will get screwed up.


----------



## tarheelone

We've been sitting on 99 since December(counting PPV and On Demand of course)


The latest round of channel changes today finally pushes us to 100 HD channels. Hopefully they'll get around to adding some more real channels soon. These channel changes also probably explain why some of you had QAM problems the last couple of days since TWC usually messes with those when they are adding more channels.

*The latest channel changes from TWC: (New HD Channel in Bold)*


Effective March 29th, Fox Reality will be replaced by Nat Geo Wild on Channel 155.


Effective March 31st, GSN Channel 329 will move from the Game & Sports Tier to the Digital Tier


Effective March 31st, Action On Demand Channel 515, Comedy On Demand Channel 516, Drama On Demand Channel 517 will no longer be available.


*Effective March 31st, the following channel will be added: Game HD2 (MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice) Channel 746.*


Effective April 1st, the carriage of Speed Channel 148 will be expanded to include customers who have Basic Cable and a digital converter. Basic Cable customers with an HD converter will also receive Speed HD Channel 273.


----------



## drewwho

This has come up before, but I don't remember ever hearing a satisfactory answer.. Does anybody know of any competent antenna installers? I'd really like to start using my HDHR, which is going to mean moving my antenna out of my attic because the HDHR tuner is so bad when it comes to multipath.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I remember this antenna installer question coming up a few years back. It sure seems like a nice nitch business for someone. But no I do not have any suggestions.


It is hard enough just finding a local antenna distributer that does not charge a arm and leg.


I saw that Walmart now stocks and antenna but it was like $80.00 which seemed hight to me.


-Don


----------



## tarheelone

For all of you out there with a 8300HD, you should have gotten or will soon be getting the latest version of MDN(2.5.0-48). We are the only TWC division that has gotten it so far. Some of the noted changes:



Keyboard Searches begin on the program being watched.


All Showings-when in the guide and you select a show you can see all future showings


Keyboard Title Searches no longer repeat in the results list


Customers can now choose to control Jump Back Speed for the FF/REW


Enables the coming soon feature of Remote DVR Management


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18416061
> 
> 
> I remember this antenna installer question coming up a few years back. It sure seems like a nice nitch business for someone. But no I do not have any suggestions.
> 
> 
> It is hard enough just finding a local antenna distributer that does not charge a arm and leg.
> 
> 
> I saw that Walmart now stocks and antenna but it was like $80.00 which seemed hight to me.
> 
> 
> -Don



I already have mine, I got one from a place that is now out of business, and the other free from WRAL..


If we've got nothing on installers, then I'm going to try to move my Garner facing antenna to a different spot in the attic. There is a decorative window that faces mostly in the right direction on the east side of the house. It is about the same size as the CM4228. There are less obstructions outside in that spot. Right now, it is about 1' from the south wall of the house, which run at roughly a 45 degree angle with respect to the antenna direction. The window will be also at about a 45 degree angle, but hopefully it is better than a wall. I also wonder if a window with brick facade around it will be better or worse than a wall with cement siding on the outside in terms of multipath.


This will be fun. I just love walking around on rafters covered with blown in insulation. If I slip and fall, it will be a 2 story drop through our foyer..


Drew


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18417724
> 
> 
> 
> This will be fun. I just love walking around on rafters covered with blown in insulation. If I slip and fall, it will be a 2 story drop through our foyer..
> 
> 
> Drew



Take a few sheets of plywood up to your attic to lay down where you want to work/walk. Have a few 4X8 sheets cut to 2X8 if that helps to get it up to your attic. Plywood is your friend!


Bob


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/18417861
> 
> 
> Take a few sheets of plywood up to your attic to lay down where you want to work/walk. Have a few 4X8 sheets cut to 2X8 if that helps to get it up to your attic. Plywood is your friend!
> 
> 
> Bob



I wish it was that easy. There are drifts of loose insulation about 6" over the "floor" joists, and "flexible" HVAC hoses/ducts everywhere...


Drew


----------



## PedjaR

For those with Time Warner: they now have 8640HDC DVRs - I got one in the Maynard office Thursday. They are black, a bit faster with menus, and, most importantly, twice larger hard drive than 8300HDC.


Couple of weird things with the one I got, but neither is a big deal to me:


1. When I turn it on, it is in 480i mode even though it may be on an HD channel; switching to other HD channels does not help. Switching to SD channel and then switching back fixes this. I changed the Power On Channel to an SD channel to avoid this, and now it works fine.

2. When I hit the instant replay button, it switches to slow motion for a second, then it goes back to normal speed.


On the positive side, it does not switch from Dolby Digital setting to HDMI every time TV is off like 8300 does (same connection - HDMI to TV, optical to receiver).


----------



## HDMe2

I've been getting the notes now that U-Verse is available in my area... but I really don't want the TV-part.


I just want the internet + phone part... but it's hard to find pricing/setup info on how to just get that without the TV.


Anyone have any success stories with U-Verse and not taking the TV part?


----------



## Kevad

While I've not done this personally since U-verse isn't in my area yet, I remember reading about people who ended up having to order the complete package (internet, phone, and tv) for one month, and then cancel the TV portion afterwards. Something about the installers being required to install all 3 services.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/18408458
> 
> 
> ...looks like the planned channel remapping now scheduled for June in Raleigh ...



Re-mapping? Where did you hear this?


----------



## drewwho

I tweaked an antenna, and started recording things from wfmy. They seem to be broadcasting CBS at 6.8GB/hr vs 6.0GB/hr on WRAL. I was expecting a better picture due to their higher bitrate, but I saw some macro-blocking pixelization with them that I did not see when re-watching the same scene recorded from WRAL.


Could it be the encoder telecine setup that matters? WRAL broadcasts 24Fps "film" shows (drams, sitcoms) at 24FPS and uses repeat flags to stretch that to 30FPS. But WFMY seems to have a "simple" setup on their encoder, and broadcasts a straight 30FPS. So is it possible that WRAL is actually broadcasting at an effectively higher bitrate for film based content (7.5GB/hr = 6GB/hr * 30fps/24fps)? I'd still expect WFMY to look better for 30fps stuff, like sports.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/18428231
> 
> 
> While I've not done this personally since U-verse isn't in my area yet, I remember reading about people who ended up having to order the complete package (internet, phone, and tv) for one month, and then cancel the TV portion afterwards. Something about the installers being required to install all 3 services.



I had a bad feeling that might be the case. What I really need is to find a knowledgeable AT&T person to talk to and find out what is involved in the installation process and see what I can do about not getting TV. I have zero interest in that part, but do want the internet + phone.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18435719
> 
> 
> I tweaked an antenna, and started recording things from wfmy. They seem to be broadcasting CBS at 6.8GB/hr vs 6.0GB/hr on WRAL. I was expecting a better picture due to their higher bitrate, but I saw some macro-blocking pixelization with them that I did not see when re-watching the same scene recorded from WRAL.
> 
> 
> Could it be the encoder telecine setup that matters? WRAL broadcasts 24Fps "film" shows (drams, sitcoms) at 24FPS and uses repeat flags to stretch that to 30FPS. But WFMY seems to have a "simple" setup on their encoder, and broadcasts a straight 30FPS. So is it possible that WRAL is actually broadcasting at an effectively higher bitrate for film based content (7.5GB/hr = 6GB/hr * 30fps/24fps)? I'd still expect WFMY to look better for 30fps stuff, like sports.
> 
> 
> Drew



That's one possibility. Another is that WRAL could just have a superior encoder.


- Trip


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18434560
> 
> 
> Re-mapping? Where did you hear this?



I posted the info a couple of weeks ago...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=12946


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18434560
> 
> 
> Re-mapping? Where did you hear this?



*Raleigh Area*Lumberton*4/20*Fayetteville, Dunn, Fort Bragg, Wilson, Southern Pines*6/2*Farmville, Garner, Selma, Goldsboro, Seymour Johnson, Cary, Raleigh, Wake Forest, Youngsville, East Wake County*6/8*Henderson, Bunn, Carrboro, Durham, Chapel Hill*6/16*
 http://www.timewarnercable.com/Carol..._waveplan.html


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18437264
> 
> 
> I posted the info a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=12946



Cool. Long time comin.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18333810
> 
> 
> Verizon sold all it's traditional phone line business in 14 states including North Carolina to Frontier Communications last May. So we will never see FIOS here. ....



Interestingly, when I went over to the WRAL web site just now to read an article about the FCC losing a case in federal appeals court about net neutrality, there was a big ad from Verizon touting FiOS. Such a tease!


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho,


Can you stand up in your attic?


Luckily I can stand up in my attic. And it has chip board crap on the floor. But still has duct work running here and there and everywhere.


I actually moved horizontal beam over on a couple of cross member braces to make more room for my 4228. BTW I bought one and got one for free thru the WRAL deal.


Both are in the attic and about 20 ft from each other. I wish I could put them on rotators but angle of the roof gets in the way.


I do not have brick to deal with , just cheazy siding that needs to be replaced and shingles. Not sure how much sheet metal flashing is up there causing issues.


Plus there is some AC up there to run attic lights and other things.


I did have to drop some plywood down in the small attic over the garage to run some cable into the room over the garage and that was a huge task and even got a fish caught on something and it is still stuck between some styro insulation for vapor control and the plywood roofing.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18441845
> 
> 
> Can you stand up in your attic?
> 
> 
> Luckily I can stand up in my attic. And it has chip board crap on the floor. But still has duct work running here and there and everywhere.



Only part of it (where the upstairs HVAC unit is) has a particle board floor. The rest is just rafters covered in drifts of insulation an air ducts. I made an abortive try at moving things around last week that I've been meaning to write about.


I moved my WUNC facing 4228 to a different spot, and now I get the greensboro stations quite well (hence my watching stuff on WFMY recently). However, I'm still hosed for picking up the Garner farm with my HDHR using my Garner facing 4228. It was hot, and I was in a hurry, so I didn't try to get it as close as I should have to the window. I spent about 10 minutes trying locations that were near the HVAC pad, and couldn't find a better spot than the current one where I can either get NBC17/ABC11 great, and WRAL/WRAZ terrible) or vice-versa in another spot 6 feet away. I also walked the antenna straight back along a line of rafters to where my compass said that the decorative window was between me and Garner, and still no joy. I'm assuming I was just too far from the window.


Once it cools off some, I'll gather up my courage, and try to get it closer to the decorative window.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl

Is it possible to use your TV antenna as an antenna for a wireless router ? My router is in an equipment closet, and has a small connector for the stubby external antenna. I would like to run some coax up to my big antenna.


----------



## pkscout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18447734
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use your TV antenna as an antenna for a wireless router ? My router is in an equipment closet, and has a small connector for the stubby external antenna. I would like to run some coax up to my big antenna.



I don't think so. I'm pretty sure the frequencies the TV antenna is designed to pick up aren't the same as the ones for WiFi/WiMax/cellular/etc. Then again, I doubt anything would blow up if you try it.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkscout* /forum/post/18448826
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I'm pretty sure the frequencies the TV antenna is designed to pick up aren't the same as the ones for WiFi/WiMax/cellular/etc. Then again, I doubt anything would blow up if you try it.



TV antennas are generally effective up to 800 MHz (or so), WIFI is at 2.4 GHz (2400 MHz)


----------



## dgmayor

Anyone else having SDV issues lately? Last night I was trying to switch between MLBHD and FSNHD. FSNHD came in for me once, the rest of the night it was "unavailable". MLBHD was "unavailable" for the first 5 minutes of the game or so. Also at some point yesterday pretty much every SDV channel was "unavailable for a while". Same tonight.


I'm in Cary near High House & Maynard if it matters..


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18436691
> 
> 
> That's one possibility. Another is that WRAL could just have a superior encoder.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I think you're right. I recorded the NCAA champ. game on both, and WRAL looked smoother to me even though its bitrate was lower.. There were little glitches here and there in WFMY's broadcast that I don't *think* were reception problems -- it felt more like something was dropping a few frames somewhere. All the reception problems I've seen in the past have led to some image corruption, and there was none of that; just occasionally jerky motion.


Drew


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/18449673
> 
> 
> Anyone else having SDV issues lately? Last night I was trying to switch between MLBHD and FSNHD. FSNHD came in for me once, the rest of the night it was "unavailable". MLBHD was "unavailable" for the first 5 minutes of the game or so. Also at some point yesterday pretty much every SDV channel was "unavailable for a while". Same tonight.
> 
> 
> I'm in Cary near High House & Maynard if it matters..



I was having troubles yesterday morning. I'm near highhouse and 55. And i was using a Time Warner cable box. The sdv channels would not work, and the 'Start Over' feature would not work.


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18452234
> 
> 
> I was having troubles yesterday morning. I'm near highhouse and 55. And i was using a Time Warner cable box. The sdv channels would not work, and the 'Start Over' feature would not work.



I have the new 8640HDC box, and it is terrible. The fast scan works about half the time. It takes a few seconds for a recording to start playing (the screen is black.) There is a lot of pixelization when pressing any buttons.


What is the start over function? The first time I turned the box on, there was a menu option asking me, I think, if I wanted to start over. I said yes, and it did. However, I have not seen that option again.


----------



## neumannu47

By the way, AT&T is "conditioning" the lines on my street in preparation for U-Verse. The reports on the quality of U-Verse HDTV are not good in that the signal is overly compressed. Is that compression complaint valid for Cary?


----------



## tarheelone

For all you misplaced Yankees out there(Cary I'm looking your direction







) TWC added the following today only about a year after they said they would. No word on the HD version yet.


On April 9th, NESN will be added to the Digital Sports Tier on Channel 337.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/18455097
> 
> 
> What is the start over function? The first time I turned the box on, there was a menu option asking me, I think, if I wanted to start over. I said yes, and it did. However, I have not seen that option again.



That's because it's useless. It exists only on SD channels and usually not the ones people frequently watch.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18460213
> 
> 
> For all you misplaced Yankees out there(Cary I'm looking your direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) TWC added the following today only about a year after they said they would. No word on the HD version yet.
> 
> 
> On April 9th, NESN will be added to the Digital Sports Tier on Channel 337.



no HD, no deal! Besides, the best part of NESN is the games, which it won't show


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/18461474
> 
> 
> no HD, no deal! Besides, the best part of NESN is the games, which it won't show



Odd that NESN would appear when it won't even add MASN...very strange.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/18470444
> 
> 
> Odd that NESN would appear when it won't even add MASN...very strange.




They would add MASN tomorrow if MASN would agree to go on the Sports and Games Tier like NESN did. However, MASN wants to be added to the basic level like Fox Sports Net and ESPN. Not an issue of TWC not being willing to carry MASN, just an issue of where the channel will be carried.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18470697
> 
> 
> They would add MASN tomorrow if MASN would agree to go on the Sports and Games Tier like NESN did. However, MASN wants to be added to the basic level like Fox Sports Net and ESPN. Not an issue of TWC not being willing to carry MASN, just an issue of where the channel will be carried.



It's really not a problem with me, I have MASN-HD, MASN2-HD as well as NESN-HD (thanks DirecTV). I just find it really odd...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/18471102
> 
> 
> It's really not a problem with me, I have MASN-HD, MASN2-HD as well as NESN-HD (thanks DirecTV). I just find it really odd...




This is TWC we are talking about... Nothing is ODD.


----------



## jspENC

Don't know how to explain it, but I have gotten WRAL, and WRAZ back to working as strong as WRDC and WLFL. If you recall, late last autumn, I said that I had lost them when the leaves came off the trees. Well, the trees in the direction of the tower have fully leaved out, and now my reception is very good again. Signals come in around 70-80 on both 5 and 50. I don't get how the leaves can be helping, usually the way I understand it, they block a signal. Only thing I can think of is reflections, but when the wind blows, nothing changes? hmmmm I'm 89 miles from WRAL towers.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18470697
> 
> 
> They would add MASN tomorrow if MASN would agree to go on the Sports and Games Tier like NESN did. However, MASN wants to be added to the basic level like Fox Sports Net and ESPN. Not an issue of TWC not being willing to carry MASN, just an issue of where the channel will be carried.



Don't give TWC a pass on this. MASN has every right to ask for basic or digital placement. All "local" baseball networks are placed there. And, (somewhat inexplicably), MLB considers Baltimore (O's) and Washington (Nats) this area's "local" teams. TWC wants to put it into the Sports tier to boost that level subscription-- knowing that some would subscribe just for this channel. So, they'd pocket the premium cost. Slimey. Put it where the other "local" sports channel resides-- FSN South (NHL Hurricanes). (3) seperate court cases have sided with MASN on this, yet TWC continues to appeal. It's now sitting at the full FCC commission where it's been for almost 2 years. Typical of the federal govt ... another MLB season will go by and we will continue to go without baseball.


----------



## DonB2

Can someone direct me to the post or thread that shows the "Free" channels available thru QAM over Time Warner. For example is PBS on 4.1 the same as it is on ATSC? or is it remapped to another number.


Don


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18476545
> 
> 
> Can someone direct me to the post or thread that shows the "Free" channels available thru QAM over Time Warner. For example is PBS on 4.1 the same as it is on ATSC? or is it remapped to another number.
> 
> 
> Don




Visit http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels select United States and put in your zipcode, and then use the drop down box in the top left and select cable.


results should look like:


qam256 92-1 11.1 WTVDDT 1280x720p

16:9


qam256 92-2 11.2 WTVDDT2 1280x720p

16:9


qam256 92-3 11.3 WTVDDT3 528x480i

4:3


ETC...


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18476479
> 
> 
> Don't give TWC a pass on this. MASN has every right to ask for basic or digital placement. All "local" baseball networks are placed there. And, (somewhat inexplicably), MLB considers Baltimore (O's) and Washington (Nats) this area's "local" teams.



Don't get me wrong, I'm not giving TWC a pass, I'm just saying they would add it tomorrow if MASN would agree to the digital tier. As for Baltimore being the home team, you can thank Ted Turner for that one. He convienced MLB back in the 80s that we should not be in his market in order to prevent blackouts. I grew up a Braves fan and I'm pissed that TBS stopped carrying the Braves and I can't get any Braves games on Peachtree TV while our friends just down the road in Greensboro can. Thanks Ted!


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18460428
> 
> 
> That's because it's useless. It exists only on SD channels and usually not the ones people frequently watch.



Boomerang is the only channel i've noticed that has it. And it rarely works.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18476808
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not giving TWC a pass, I'm just saying they would add it tomorrow if MASN would agree to the digital tier. As for Baltimore being the home team, you can thank Ted Turner for that one. He convienced MLB back in the 80s that we should not be in his market in order to prevent blackouts. I grew up a Braves fan and I'm pissed that TBS stopped carrying the Braves and I can't get any Braves games on Peachtree TV while our friends just down the road in Greensboro can. Thanks Ted!



Yep, the MLB local rules are ridiculous. As for MASN ... I don't really care, but I know there are a lot of O's fans around here from having it on local for so many years. TWC is playing the same game with the NFL Network-- insisting on sports tier to drive up that subscription model. Hypocritical ... since neither the MLB Network, Golf Network, Speed, etc. are placed there.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18480985
> 
> 
> Yep, the MLB local rules are ridiculous. As for MASN ... I don't really care, but I know there are a lot of O's fans around here from having it on local for so many years. TWC is playing the same game with the NFL Network-- insisting on sports tier to drive up that subscription model. Hypocritical ... since neither the MLB Network, Golf Network, Speed, etc. are placed there.



And the song is always the same...we "love" our subscribers and are trying to save them money...btw, please see the newest price increase with this month's bill...


----------



## nitdawg

What are the price increases this time?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/18482334
> 
> 
> What are the price increases this time?



I'm not saying there are any...it's just the same song and dance all the time.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18480985
> 
> 
> Yep, the MLB local rules are ridiculous. As for MASN ... I don't really care, but I know there are a lot of O's fans around here from having it on local for so many years. TWC is playing the same game with the NFL Network-- insisting on sports tier to drive up that subscription model. Hypocritical ... since neither the MLB Network, Golf Network, Speed, etc. are placed there.




I definitely care. As a Red Sox fan, that's 15-18 games a season that I can't see on MLB.TV because they're blacked out since I'm supposed to have MASN.


I had the same issue in Orlando when they played Tampa Bay. My TWC/Bright House system there didn't carry Fox Sports South which showed the Rays games..


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/18483053
> 
> 
> I definitely care. As a Red Sox fan, that's 15-18 games a season that I can't see on MLB.TV because they're blacked out since I'm supposed to have MASN.
> 
> 
> I had the same issue in Orlando when they played Tampa Bay. My TWC/Bright House system there didn't carry Fox Sports South which showed the Rays games..



Have you tried MLB.tv this year for Baltimore/DC? I haven't been blacked out at all. The Nationals and Orioles games are streamed just fine. I can also watch either feed.










EDIT: OK, I take it back...this is the first day the Orioles are blacked out on MLB.tv.


----------



## IamtheWolf

TWC question about MLB Package: If you buy the package in the Raleigh area do you also get the Hockey playoff games on the same channels (731-745)?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/18483710
> 
> 
> Have you tried MLB.tv this year for Baltimore/DC? I haven't been blacked out at all. The Nationals and Orioles games are streamed just fine. I can also watch either feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, I take it back...this is the first day the Orioles are blacked out on MLB.tv.



First week was a free preview so I don't think they bothered blacking stuff out.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/18483053
> 
> 
> I definitely care. As a Red Sox fan, that's 15-18 games a season that I can't see on MLB.TV because they're blacked out since I'm supposed to have MASN.
> 
> 
> I had the same issue in Orlando when they played Tampa Bay. My TWC/Bright House system there didn't carry Fox Sports South which showed the Rays games..



I'm a Sox fan too. And, I do care (I should not have said that before). I guess I'm just beaten down by TWC's continued stone walling on this. They just spend our money dragging this out in the courts. Meanwhile, the FCC has sat on their a** for almost 2 years.


----------



## drewwho

I'm still having fun with my properly aimed west-facing CM4228. After realizing that the higher bitrates on WFMY were mostly meaningless due to them having a worse encoder than WRAL, I moved on to comparing WXLV and WTVD. I recorded V on both, and all I can say is *wow*. The picture on WXLV seems sharper than on WTVD, and I notice less macroblocking during fast motion. I guess in this case, the difference in bitrate (16Mb/s vs 11Mb/s) seems to really mean something. I hope I'm able to get them reliably in bad weather.. (or that Livewell HD dies, and WTVD ups their bitrates).


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

WTVD probably has the better encoder, but having to deal with dual HD pretty much destroys PQ.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18486821
> 
> 
> WTVD probably has the better encoder, but having to deal with dual HD pretty much destroys PQ.
> 
> 
> - Trip



And I guess it is probably worse than it really has to be, since they're not able to use fancy bandwidth saving encoder tricks like repeat flags, due to buggy receivers that can't handle them on 720p signals.


What are the rules for Fox? I remember somebody (you?) saying the Fox controls all network broadcasts with an iron fist. Should I expect the same bitrates on all Fox affiliates? I can barely get WGHP, but they only have one HD subchannel (rather than the 1 HD, 2 SD of WRAZ). Is it even worth trying to get them?


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18486821
> 
> 
> WTVD probably has the better encoder, but having to deal with dual HD pretty much destroys PQ.
> 
> 
> - Trip



You mean ABC has a station here? Boycotting until acceptable HD is once again provided. Low bit-rate (almost) hD quality is not acceptable in my book.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18486860
> 
> 
> What are the rules for Fox? I remember somebody (you?) saying the Fox controls all network broadcasts with an iron fist. Should I expect the same bitrates on all Fox affiliates? I can barely get WGHP, but they only have one HD subchannel (rather than the 1 HD, 2 SD of WRAZ). Is it even worth trying to get them?
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes, they're the same. You should see no difference between WRAZ and WGHP, though I'd be curious to find out if you did.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18486876
> 
> 
> Yes, they're the same. You should see no difference between WRAZ and WGHP, though I'd be curious to find out if you did.
> 
> 
> - Trip



They'd be the same during FOX network controlled shows, but they would be different during locally produced HD (like news) or pre recorded stuff right?


----------



## Trip in VA

Yes. I suspect WGHP would look better during local HD.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18487449
> 
> 
> Yes. I suspect WGHP would look better during local HD.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Except that WRAZ has a "fancy" encoder, and does bandwidth saving things things like using repeat flags for 24FPS content on their syndicated re-runs. I don't know what WGHP does.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Well, there's only one way to find out.










- Trip


----------



## WNCN17ENG

 http://dtv.myncblogs.com/


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18489778
> 
> http://dtv.myncblogs.com/



Cool! News in HD!


----------



## Scooper

Cool beans !


Now all the Majors in Raleigh will have it in HD.


You still have some work between now and then to make it happen - good luck.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18489778
> 
> http://dtv.myncblogs.com/



Very cool. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/18489778
> 
> http://dtv.myncblogs.com/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18489881
> 
> 
> Cool! News in HD!



VERY good news, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## neumannu47

It's probably a dumb question, but will WRDC ever broadcast their syndicated programming in HD? There is a show I watch that is really annoying with black borders on all four sides.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/18496078
> 
> 
> It's probably a dumb question, but will WRDC ever broadcast their syndicated programming in HD? There is a show I watch that is really annoying with black borders on all four sides.



The worst part of it (though it's less of an issue nowadays) has been that WRDC would show a non-HD, 4:3 version of a show or movie, and use a very high bit rate (on TWC anyway) to do it, consuming lots of space on our DVRs for nothing. I think they use a bit rate closer to what the other channels use nowadays.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18497145
> 
> 
> The worst part of it (though it's less of an issue nowadays) has been that WRDC would show a non-HD, 4:3 version of a show or movie, and use a very high bit rate (on TWC anyway) to do it, consuming lots of space on our DVRs for nothing. I think they use a bit rate closer to what the other channels use nowadays.



It is still an issue, at least for ST:TNG. I record them nightly, and they come in at 8.5GB/hr for crappy 4:3 quality. I have SageTV transcode them down to about 350MB mp4 with no visible quality loss. I wish they'd digitally remaster that series.. The quality difference between the ST:TNG re-runs on WRDC and the Seinfeld re-runs on WRAZ is like night and day.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18498992
> 
> 
> It is still an issue, at least for ST:TNG. I record them nightly, and they come in at 8.5GB/hr for crappy 4:3 quality. I have SageTV transcode them down to about 350MB mp4 with no visible quality loss. ...
> 
> Drew



Did you happen to notice whether the bitrate is consistently very high throughout the entire recording, or only during commercials?


Anyway, FWIW, I just looked at my recording of the movie Catch That Kid from WRDC's digital channel on TWC. It's a 4:3 program that for 2 hours consumes 11,460 MBytes.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18498992
> 
> 
> It is still an issue, at least for ST:TNG. I record them nightly, and they come in at 8.5GB/hr for crappy 4:3 quality. I have SageTV transcode them down to about 350MB mp4 with no visible quality loss. I wish they'd digitally remaster that series.. The quality difference between the ST:TNG re-runs on WRDC and the Seinfeld re-runs on WRAZ is like night and day.
> 
> 
> Drew



Seinfeld looks good on TBS HD as well (well, sometimes after the initial minute or so that looks terrible). It was shot on film with enough resolution to allow for true HD transfer. I am not at all sure that ST:TNG was shot like that.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18501276
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice whether the bitrate is consistently very high throughout the entire recording, or only during commercials?
> 
> 
> Anyway, FWIW, I just looked at my recording of the movie Catch That Kid from WRDC's digital channel on TWC. It's a 4:3 program that for 2 hours consumes 11,460 MBytes.



The ST:TNG recordings are 8.5GB per 1 hour episode over the air. I wonder if TWC is throttling WRDC? Try recording ST:TNG at midnight tonight, and see how big the file size is.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I have been wondering what you folks who are recording these HD shows are using to store the shows. Either I would guess you have many Terabyte drives or you do a lot of deleting.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18506006
> 
> 
> I have been wondering what you folks who are recording these HD shows are using to store the shows. Either I would guess you have many Terabyte drives or you do a lot of deleting.



My setup is kind of old -- I have an Ubuntu 8.04 box with 3 750GB WD "Green" drives in software RAID5 (for about 1.3TB of usable space) with XFS running on top. SageTV does the recording.


If I can ever get my HDHR reception stable enough to ditch my internal tuners, I'm going to upgrade to FreeBSD with ZFS.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18506006
> 
> 
> I have been wondering what you folks who are recording these HD shows are using to store the shows. Either I would guess you have many Terabyte drives or you do a lot of deleting.



What do you mean "OR" ?










Actually, I use a 1.5TB drive in my PC-based DVR currently and it it usually is 

And with bicycle racing season full on, Universal Sports and Versus to be showing daily, hours-long coverage from the tours of California (one week), Italy, France and Spain (three weeks each) I need to free up a ton of space, especially for May when the races in California and Italy will be overlapping.


If only those channels would put out HD content in clear QAM. As it is, the former is SD digital (with a pretty low bit rate unfortunately) and the latter is SD analog for me on TWC.


----------



## jimbob23

Where the hell are the Viacom HD channels on Time Warner and who can I complain to about them not being here yet?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimbob23* /forum/post/18507258
> 
> 
> Where the hell are the Viacom HD channels on Time Warner and who can I complain to about them not being here yet?


 https://www.timewarnercable.com/Caro...contactus.ashx 


OF course, every time I've contacted them about additional HD channels, I've just gotten a form letter back. I would have thought since U-Verse appears to carry them that there would be some priority in adding, them, but given that they don't even carry all the local broadcast HD stations....


----------



## DonB2

I feel better knowing that others have to juggle HD space. I find myself downloading to DVD's in order to keep space available. I did get a 1.5 TB for Christmas which has given me some breathing room










But I went external USB route and it does take awhile to copy back and forth even with USB 2.0.


Hey Drew I will have to google some of those terms you were talking about aspiring to


----------



## Scooper

Ok - the last couple nights I've tried record WRDC's Star Trek Next Generation at midnight on my computer.


Monday did the HD channel - 8.5 GB for the hour

Tuesday - used a CECB going to an analog input set to standard DVD quality - took around 3 GB for the hour (no editing on either recording).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18518499
> 
> 
> Ok - the last couple nights I've tried record WRDC's Star Trek Next Generation at midnight on my computer.
> 
> 
> Monday did the HD channel - 8.5 GB for the hour
> 
> Tuesday - used a CECB going to an analog input set to standard DVD quality - took around 3 GB for the hour (no editing on either recording).



Was your 12GB, 2 hr recording from the CECB, or the HD channel?


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18518539
> 
> 
> Was your 12GB, 2 hr recording from the CECB, or the HD channel?
> 
> 
> Drew




Not sure what you're talking about -

HD version - 8.5 GB for 1 hour of ST:TNG on 28 WRDC

convertor box - 3 GB for 1 hour of ST:TNG on 28 WRDC into analog input set for DVD level


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18519161
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about -
> 
> HD version - 8.5 GB for 1 hour of ST:TNG on 28 WRDC
> 
> convertor box - 3 GB for 1 hour of ST:TNG on 28 WRDC into analog input set for DVD level



Sorry.. I need to be more careful. I confused you with vidiot1985 who mentioned here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post18501276 that a 2 hour movie was coming in at 12GB for him on WRDC.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18521106
> 
> 
> Sorry.. I need to be more careful. I confused you with vidiot1985 who mentioned here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post18501276 that a 2 hour movie was coming in at 12GB for him on WRDC.
> 
> 
> Drew



The 12GB, 2-hour movie for me was on WRDC's HD clear QAM channel over TWC via a QAM tuner card, no set top boxes for me.


I keep forgetting to try recording ST:TNG on that channel. I'll see about setting it up tonight.


----------



## DonB2

I swapped some coax around and added a distribution booster and am now getting Pax back.


Not that I watch Pax that much but I plan on adding a USB TV tuner to my Studio hybrid for recording and I need to see as much signal as I can possibly get.


I picked up a Samsung tv the other day and its ATSC tuner seems to be almost as good as my standalone Samsung tuner. But I like the OTA tv guide better in the standalone tuner then in the new tv.


----------



## skoretsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18476479
> 
> 
> Don't give TWC a pass on this. MASN has every right to ask for basic or digital placement. All "local" baseball networks are placed there. And, (somewhat inexplicably), MLB considers Baltimore (O's) and Washington (Nats) this area's "local" teams. TWC wants to put it into the Sports tier to boost that level subscription-- knowing that some would subscribe just for this channel. So, they'd pocket the premium cost. Slimey. Put it where the other "local" sports channel resides-- FSN South (NHL Hurricanes). (3) seperate court cases have sided with MASN on this, yet TWC continues to appeal. It's now sitting at the full FCC commission where it's been for almost 2 years. Typical of the federal govt ... another MLB season will go by and we will continue to go without baseball.



Did TWC Raleigh remove NESN after just adding it to their lineup? They had it on channel 335 (or 337, can't remember for sure) just a couple of weeks ago, now I don't see it anymore










4/26/10 - So I called Time Warner today on this - told me their contract negotiations with NESN fell through (?) so they had to pull it from their Raleigh channel lineup. I still think NESN (and NESN HD) is available in other TWC locations. Unreal!


----------



## DonB2

IMHO if 5.1 is going to preempt prime time for the Tornado watch like last night when Hallmark was to come on. They should at least mention in a crawl at the bottom that the show is being switched to their subchannel 5.2.


If they did have it in a crawl I did not see it. And when I switched to 5.2 a few minutes after the hour it was still showing the weather like it always does.


Then about five after the hour, 5.2 started showing the Hallmark movie.


Then about 1/2 hr later I noticed the movie was back to 5.1 as well as 5.2.


Again it would have been nice to see a crawl on the 5.2 channel stating that broadcasting had resumed on 5.1.


----------



## jspENC

It was a tornado WARNing not watch. Just imagine if this kind of weather was happening often like it does in the tornado alley areas. What about if someone was watching a program on THIS TV and they lost it because of some show on 5-1? Is that right?


Maybe a split screen with SAP is a suggestion... But then on small tv's sometimes its hard to read the radar.


----------



## Lee L

Normally, I am kind of critical of the weather premptions, because they typically overblow things and they tend to just interrupt the show and not the commercials, like somehow, the storm will just take a break during those 2 or 3 minutes and no longer present a danger.


However, in this case, there was an active tornado in the viewing area and while it did not end up causing massive damage, there was no way to know that at the time and things can change so rapidly, previous damage is useless to estimate what might happen 5 miles away.


They also prempted all the commercials for the entire hour from what I saw, so clearly, they were concerned about safety and not just paying lipservice to it. (heck they even kicked poor Kim Deener off the air and brought out Fishel for a while)


Now, maybe you could make an argument that they could have broken away from the storm coverage sooner as it died down or that it is possible that a corner window and or crawl would be enough, but I still find it hard to fault them too much in this case. If this had turned out slightly differently, I'm sure no one would be worried about TAR while houses were being destroyed like back in 1989. Also, if they came back to the Amazing Race at 8:40, we would have missed most of it anyway so that is not exactly great either.




Also they have announced they will re-run the Amazing race overnight tonight at 1:37 AM Tuesday. http://www.wral.com/entertainment/story/7485851/ 


Its also up on CBS.com.


----------



## drill

i recorded the hour for the amazing race last night. i fast fowarded through the whole thing wondering if they were ever going to go back to the programming, and of course they didn't. i understand breaking in with the initial warning, then running a crawl, or a PIP with the radar, etc. but a whole hour showing the same radar screen, with the tiny weather cell creeping slowly across NE NC, and greg blathering about is crazy.


however, i do applaud WRAL for rebroadcasting the amazing race tuesday morning at 1:37AM (that's tonight by the way). i don't know if they plan to reair the movie or not. my wife was bitching about missing the first 30 minutes of that last night. she ended up not watching the movie because of it.


in the age of DVRs, even a crawl saying to switch to 5.2 isn't useful for catching the programming.


i would rather they run a crawl on 5.1 that says switch to 5.2 for up-to-date radar gawking and greg blathering.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18541469
> 
> 
> i would rather they run a crawl on 5.1 that says switch to 5.2 for up-to-date radar gawking and greg blathering.



The major problem with this is that 25%+ of our local viewers get their programming via DBS (Directtv / Dish). I don't know about DirectTv, but I KNOW Dish does not offer subchannels - so the only way these viewers could watch WRAL2 would be to have OTA capability - I'm equipped, but that says nothing about others.


----------



## jspENC

Here is the proof of the tornado (video) as it went rhough Pilot, Zebulon





&fs=1" width="644" height="390">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&fs=1" />[*ATTN POSTER: YouTube Insert Error:* Something went wrong. Please make sure you added the video correctly. Click here to see how YouTube videos should be embedded. There could also be a technical issue that's not your fault. Click 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" target="_blank">here to view the video on YouTube's site. If this link doesn't work, you did something wrong.]


----------



## DonB2

Nice Video.


Did they also reschedule Hallmark for a late night slot?


I guess using TV for advanced warning has its merits. But what good would it be if you happened to be asleep at three am in the morning and a Tornado passes thru your area? I guess I could keep one weather eye open and tv on.


Also I guess there are no sirens that can go off locally for warning. Around the Nuclear plant there are sirens but I guess those are just for Nuc Plant issues.


Looks like "Better safe then sorry" is the credo.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18546117
> 
> 
> Nice Video.
> 
> 
> Did they also reschedule Hallmark for a late night slot?
> 
> 
> I guess using TV for advanced warning has its merits. But what good would it be if you happened to be asleep at three am in the morning and a Tornado passes thru your area? I guess I could keep one weather eye open and tv on.
> 
> 
> Also I guess there are no sirens that can go off locally for warning. Around the Nuclear plant there are sirens but I guess those are just for Nuc Plant issues.
> 
> 
> Looks like "Better safe then sorry" is the credo.



That's what a weather radio is for, or WRAL's Weather Call service.


Yes, that's one thing that surprised / annoyed me about being on the coastal states - the utter lack of civil defense sirens . I grew up in Kansas where these were tested monthly and used to provide tornado warnings.


----------



## tarheelone

TWC has finally released the new digital channel lineup that will take effect June 16th in our area. The new lineup can be found here:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Media...Young_Bunn.pdf


----------



## skoretsk

They added NESN (not the HD version) around mid-April (couple weeks back), I think it was on channel 335 or 337 at that time. Now it's no longer on there; when I called TWC on this they said it was removed cause of some contractual issue with NESN. Sounds like a bogus excuse to me!


----------



## morpheus647




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18436433
> 
> 
> I had a bad feeling that might be the case. What I really need is to find a knowledgeable AT&T person to talk to and find out what is involved in the installation process and see what I can do about not getting TV. I have zero interest in that part, but do want the internet + phone.



It is possible to get just internet and phone but it makes 0 sense to do it. If you only order those two you end up paying the installation fee (can't remember what it is prob somewhere around $50) and you pay the monthly fee for that. If you order all 3 services they waive the installation fee AND give you somewhere between $250-$350 depending on the current promotion. This way you end up paying the higher monthly fee for one month but you get back more money than the difference between the monthly fees. Then you just cancel the tv service the next month since it's no contract!


----------



## morpheus647

Does anyone know if it's possible to request a specific box from Time Warner when setting up the install? If so which box should I request? I haven't had Time Warner for 2 years so I think the boxes are different now from when I last had it. Thanks!


----------



## HDMe2

I forgot to post back after my talk with the folks in the AT&T store...


I am now a U-verse internet + phone (no TV) customer.


I explained my situation in the store, and they agreed to a compromise.


The installation is going to show up on my U-Verse bill... but they are issuing me credits to counter that on my cellular bill... so in the end, I will not have to pay the installation.


It really wasn't an option for me to switch from Dish... so I'm glad they worked it out with me on the internet + phone... and I've had those now since last Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Lee L

THats good to know they will work with you. I am not about to give up DirecTV, but I definitely would not mind getting faster internet (did I mentioned the crappy 3.0/384 DSL is killing me?







) and cheaper service with internet and phone than I am paying now. I just hope they get busy in Morrisville. I have seen them installing what looks to be a VRAD near me, but nothing else.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18550821
> 
> 
> I am now a U-verse internet + phone (no TV) customer...
> 
> 
> ...It really wasn't an option for me to switch from Dish... so I'm glad they worked it out with me on the internet + phone... and I've had those now since last Thursday afternoon.



Just curious about what was involved in the install. Does the connection end up running over your standard phone lines as DSL does (cat 5 in my case) or do they actually have to run new line(s) inside the house? Since you just have internet and phone, do you just get a special uVerse modem or do you get the same box as for the TV service, just no TV?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18552437
> 
> 
> Just curious about what was involved in the install. Does the connection end up running over your standard phone lines as DSL does (cat 5 in my case) or do they actually have to run new line(s) inside the house? Since you just have internet and phone, do you just get a special uVerse modem or do you get the same box as for the TV service, just no TV?



In my case it was pretty simple... fairly new home construction (2002) and I had CAT5 in my walls already.


They did "something" outside that I don't really know what they did... and it is their equipment so I didn't really care.


Inside, in the room where I wanted the gateway/router to go, he took off my phone wallplate and replaced it with a new one that had a phone plus their connector.


It is the same main box no matter what service you get (internet, phone, tv, or any combination thereof).


The way it appears to work is the box gets its internet/tv/phone connection from that connection... and then it will "backfeed" so that the rest of your outlets in the house are normal phone outlets without need for a box.


IF I'd gotten TV, then they have a choice to feed the TV signal via coax or the CAT5... but since I didn't get TV I don't know if they would have had to do anything different.


Another cool thing is they also give you a battery backup specifically for the gateway/router. As long as you don't lose power on the AT&T junctions, you could lose power at your house and still have internet/phone for a while to at least make some emergency calls and report the outage.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18552000
> 
> 
> THats good to know they will work with you. I am not about to give up DirecTV, but I definitely would not mind getting faster internet (did I mentioned the crappy 3.0/384 DSL is killing me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and cheaper service with internet and phone than I am paying now. I just hope they get busy in Morrisville. I have seen them installing what looks to be a VRAD near me, but nothing else.



Yeah.. I had 6Mbps DSL... but the 512K upload often was choking me.


I'm on the 18Mbps tier... and speedtests are proving unreliable since I don't know the other end of the connection... I've seen anywhere from 10-17 Mbps download speeds with U-Verse... but a fairly consistent 1.4Mbps upload.


That upload being 3X my old upload is really the biggest difference I think I've seen that I can put my finger on... when sending eMails or trying to multi-task different downloads/Web sites at the same time.


There had been some digging in my neighborhood a month or two ago but I didn't immediately associate with U-Verse... then one day my phone suddenly tested as "available" and that week I got an email and two snail-mailings telling me I could now sign up.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18553730
> 
> 
> There had been some digging in my neighborhood a month or two ago but I didn't immediately associate with U-Verse... then one day my phone suddenly tested as "available" and that week I got an email and two snail-mailings telling me I could now sign up.



They're taking a long time here (MacArthur Park in Cary). They started digging in the Fall, stopped for the Winter, started up again a couple of months ago, are long done with my neighborhood, but still no availability. I really want that faster upload speed.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18553715
> 
> 
> In my case it was pretty simple... fairly new home construction (2002) and I had CAT5 in my walls already.
> 
> 
> They did "something" outside that I don't really know what they did... and it is their equipment so I didn't really care.
> 
> 
> Inside, in the room where I wanted the gateway/router to go, he took off my phone wallplate and replaced it with a new one that had a phone plus their connector.
> 
> 
> It is the same main box no matter what service you get (internet, phone, tv, or any combination thereof).
> 
> 
> The way it appears to work is the box gets its internet/tv/phone connection from that connection... and then it will "backfeed" so that the rest of your outlets in the house are normal phone outlets without need for a box.
> 
> 
> IF I'd gotten TV, then they have a choice to feed the TV signal via coax or the CAT5... but since I didn't get TV I don't know if they would have had to do anything different.
> 
> 
> Another cool thing is they also give you a battery backup specifically for the gateway/router. As long as you don't lose power on the AT&T junctions, you could lose power at your house and still have internet/phone for a while to at least make some emergency calls and report the outage.



Sounds good. My house is only 5 years old and has cat 5 in all the walls also (or maybe cat 5e...I need to check). I hope they hurry up and get to my neighborhood.


For the connection to the router/gateway, you said the new wall plate had the phone jack and "their connector". Is that some special connector or just a standard RJ-45 ethernet jack?


----------



## Lee L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18553730
> 
> 
> 
> There had been some digging in my neighborhood a month or two ago but I didn't immediately associate with U-Verse... then one day my phone suddenly tested as "available" and that week I got an email and two snail-mailings telling me I could now sign up.



Did you sign up at their site to be let know when it was available?


I've seen no digging in my neighborhood per se, but it is only about 140 houses and only maybe 110 on this side of Morrisville Carpenter Rd. I have seen some digging and two new boxes intalled at Church Street and M-C rd where our current DSLAM and RT equipment is. One of the new boxes looks like pictures i've seen of VRADS, so hopefully that is what is going in, but it seems like it is on the outside for distance form what I have read.


The one thing that is funky is we have fiber running along the street and then the box converts that to copper for the final run from the box to the house. So, instead of just having the little 12 inch high 4 inch sqaure boxes, we have one 3 foot high box 12 inches square every 6 -8 houses or so. Hopefully this setup is not going to keep us from getting Uverse, then again ,maybe that is why the box can be further? But since no one at ATT can tell you squat about their plans, I just have to keep hoping they want my business long term.


I have been holding out because I do not want to have to go to Time Warner for internet if I can avoid it, but I can only live with last century internet service for so long. With the 3.0/384 service, I can usually only get 2.5/312 anyway due to overhead so, I definitely have issues hosting games over XBox Live and with heavy downloading due to saturating the upload.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/18553944
> 
> 
> For the connection to the router/gateway, you said the new wall plate had the phone jack and "their connector". Is that some special connector or just a standard RJ-45 ethernet jack?



I never looked that closely until just now to reply to your post...


Actually both jacks on the new wallplate look like "phone" jacks... so the only RJ-45 in use by me are the actual ethernet ports connecting to my computers for the internet.


I had thought their connection was going to be RJ-45... but it is not.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18553982
> 
> 
> Did you sign up at their site to be let know when it was available?



Yeah, I had signed up to be contacted when it was available... so that's probably why the deluge of email/mailings started a couple of weeks ago... but I also would periodically check/test the Web site availability myself so I actually found out I qualified before they got to me.


Had I been patient... it was probably less than a week from the time I first qualified and when I got the first email/mailing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18553982
> 
> 
> The one thing that is funky is we have fiber running along the street and then the box converts that to copper for the final run from the box to the house. So, instead of just having the little 12 inch high 4 inch sqaure boxes, we have one 3 foot high box 12 inches square every 6 -8 houses or so. Hopefully this setup is not going to keep us from getting Uverse, then again ,maybe that is why the box can be further?



I'm pretty sure that's the case in my neighborhood... because I know I have that big 2-3 ft box in between my and my neighbor's yard... so I'm pretty sure I am in an area that is fiber to the main junction, and then copper to the houses in the neighborhood.


I doubt they laid fiber in here 8-10 years ago when the development was first started.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee L* /forum/post/18553982
> 
> 
> I have been holding out because I do not want to have to go to Time Warner for internet if I can avoid it, but I can only live with last century internet service for so long. With the 3.0/384 service, I can usually only get 2.5/312 anyway due to overhead so, I definitely have issues hosting games over XBox Live and with heavy downloading due to saturating the upload.



Time Warner can only get you to a 512 upload, so that's not much help. They may have much faster down for you, but their upload speed still stinks.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18557573
> 
> 
> Time Warner can only get you to a 512 upload, so that's not much help. They may have much faster down for you, but their upload speed still stinks.



You can get higher upload speeds with TWC business class.


A few months ago, I had a problem (could only get 3Mb/s down when I was paying for 7) which turned out to be my ancient cable modem. While diagnosing it, one of the techs monkeyed with my account, and now I have a "business class" DNS name (.biz.rr.com) and higher upload speeds. In fact, after that change, my upload speed tripled from 384Kb/s to 1Mb/s. I get 0.96Mb/s uploads regularly, measured by speedtest. I work from home, and having an almost decent uplink has made things work much better for me.


Drew


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/18555563
> 
> 
> I never looked that closely until just now to reply to your post...
> 
> 
> Actually both jacks on the new wallplate look like "phone" jacks... so the only RJ-45 in use by me are the actual ethernet ports connecting to my computers for the internet.
> 
> 
> I had thought their connection was going to be RJ-45... but it is not.



The plate probably just contains a splitter on the main cat 5 line with some filter needed for the data line (or perhaps the other way around like with the filters you got for your phones when on DSL service).


----------



## skoretsk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18557686
> 
> 
> You can get higher upload speeds with TWC business class.
> 
> 
> A few months ago, I had a problem (could only get 3Mb/s down when I was paying for 7) which turned out to be my ancient cable modem. While diagnosing it, one of the techs monkeyed with my account, and now I have a "business class" DNS name (.biz.rr.com) and higher upload speeds. In fact, after that change, my upload speed tripled from 384Kb/s to 1Mb/s. I get 0.96Mb/s uploads regularly, measured by speedtest. I work from home, and having an almost decent uplink has made things work much better for me.
> 
> 
> Drew



Time Warner Business Class is VERY expensive as compared to residential Road Runner basic or turbo. How much are you paying for business class?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoretsk* /forum/post/18559589
> 
> 
> Time Warner Business Class is VERY expensive as compared to residential Road Runner basic or turbo. How much are you paying for business class?



$39.95 via my wife's Duke alumni program.


It is some sort of pseudo business class in that it was negotiated by a large entity with TWC. But I've never gotten a .biz.rr.com address, or decent upload rates until my encounter with 3rd level tech support a few months ago. They did something to the account when I was complaining about bandwidth, and never reset it back to how it was. So I'm 100% sure if I'm supposed to have that level of upload or not, due to the psuedo business class nature of the account. But I'm certainly not complaining about it.


Drew


----------



## neumannu47

Before HD, I was an avid user of ReplayTV DVRs. What great devices. (In fact, I still have and regularly use three of them.) After I recorded a show, I copied it to my hard drive with DVArchive. However, I now have a TW Scientific Atlanta/Cisco DVR and have never been able to transfer an HD program to a hard drive to edit and burn to DVD.


How are you guys recording HD? I read about the Linux box with Sage. Are you using HTPC? Windows 7? What is the closest HD equivalent, if any, to the ReplayTVs? Every time I ask this question and try to follow the recommended setups, I get lost. Hopefully there is a simple and effective solution by now.


On a side note, the AT&T guy who was conditioning the lines in my neighborhood said that U-Verse would be available at my home in 3 to 4 months. Good bye Time Warner.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/18561395
> 
> 
> How are you guys recording HD? I read about the Linux box with Sage. Are you using HTPC?



Yes, I record HD off the air.


There are 3 ways to record HD from cable to a PC:


0) Clear QAM tuner: This gets just the stuff you can get OTA (ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, CW, WB, some spanish channels), and a few community access and shopping channels. You can do whatever you want with these recordings. The disadvantage is that TWC moves the channels around occasionally, and sometimes sends broken or missing metadata, both of which may interfere with recordings.


1) CableCard. This will leave most recordings encrypted, and will only be playable on the PC you recorded them from. My understanding is that TWC marks everything as requiring encryption, and not just premiums like HBO. This requires a Windows 7 PC. There are new devices coming out which allow you to record up to 4 channels at once.


2) HD Component capture: You plug a device like the Hauppage HD-PVR to your HD cable box's component outputs, and record in up to 1080i HD. The device has a chip that re-encodes the analog HD video to MPEG4. The advantage here is that the recording is not ecrypted, and you can do whatever you want with it. The downside is that you're re-encoding, so there maybe some quality loss, and you need 1 cable box / HD-PVR per simultaneous recording. This will work on nearly any platform (older windows, linux, maybe even macosx).


U-Verse (And satellite) does not support Cable Cards AFAIK, so you'd be stuck with #2


From what I've heard about ReplayTV, SageTV with comskip is pretty close. The nice thing about Sage is that you can keep your "server" in a closet, and put tiny, silent, low-power "extenders" next to your TVs (requires Cat5 to the TV location, or a really good wireless network). The advantage this has over, say, DLNA clients that might be built into a TV or Blueray player) is that you get the full SageTV GUI (including comskip), and you can do anything from the extender you'd do from the normal SageTV (like watch Live TV). The advantage an extender has client has over a PC is that it is silent AND cheap, and you don't need to mess with drivers. The setup process is basically: You turn it on, enter a license code, and you're done.


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18562668
> 
> 
> There are 3 ways to record HD from cable to a PC:



3) FireWire. For unencrypted channels.


----------



## drewwho





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18563419
> 
> 
> 3) FireWire. For unencrypted channels.



I never consider that myself, because it has most of the disadvantages of HD Component capture (need one box per simultaneous recording) and QAM (only unencrypted channels), plus the added fun of finding HD boxes where the ieee1394 port is active. But I suppose it is an option. Is anybody locally using firewire?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I have been doing the cheap and dirty root. I picked up a Magnavox DVD recorder at Big Rots for $25.00 and record shows directly to DVD's. I typically use RW Dvd's because I have more editing options with a RW. I already own a NTSC version of the Mag that I got at Walfart about five years ago and had really good luck and reliability with it. So I figured the ATSC version may be at least as good.


And I know it is not 1080i as the Mag downconverts it to fit on a standard DVD. But if I use the 2 hr mode to record a movie it looks almost as good as a commercial DVD movie - at least to my aging eyes.


But I do get burned when I record at the better quality settings and run out of room on the DVD's.


I erase and reuse them for somethings and others are keepers or I pass them onto my brother in upstate NY that does not have the same channel options that I do here in Raleigh.


I wish someone made a DVD recorder, HD combo , and a built in OTA tv guide channel so I could just click on a show and have it record, But I have been getting by with just setting it up for timed recordings.


Anyway like I said it is the cheap and dirty way. Not high res, but does look darn good for me on my Pioneer 43 inch Plasma which does do good upscaling. And I have not messed with 5 channel on it. And honestly can't even tell you if it records anymore then stereo. I do think it outputs factory DVD 5 channel on a glass audio cable though.


I also experiment with digital ATSC USB tuners. And have one on an Upstairs computer but man does it use up the Hard drive space. And it is challenging to move it onto a DVD without using a DVD compression app.


Right now I am in the middle of hooking up a UN55B6000 55" 1080p LED HDTV (2009 MODEL) that I picked up at Cross roads BB. So maybe my DVD recordings will not look as good on the Samsung and I will have to move away for the DVD recorder. But so far everything has been looking great on the Samsung


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18563507
> 
> 
> I also experiment with digital ATSC USB tuners. And have one on an Upstairs computer but man does it use up the Hard drive space. And it is challenging to move it onto a DVD without using a DVD compression app.



You can get a 2TB internal drive these days for $150. That's good for about 250 hours of HD. I'm not sure what software you use, but I've heard good things about using VideoReDo to cut commercials and burn HD recordings to DVD.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I have 1.5 TB USB I got for Christmas. Last night I was using it to copy over a couple of avi's and up pops "Sorry Win explorer has encountered a problem and has to shut down"

Well I ended up rebooting the laptop and now the file that was being copied is copied but I can not delete it. When I try to delete it it says "Being used by another program" But it is not being used by another program and yet I find I can rename it.


This is not the first time I have had some issues with transferring files with USB. It acts like you need to wait an inordinate amount of time past when you would think the file is already copied, before attempting to copy another.


Kind of disappointing as I planned on using this 1.5TB USB specifically for moving avi's from one computer to another.


My dlink router came with this nice option that allows you to share a HD thru a built in router USB port. The app is called Shareport. Unfortunately it does not work well. I had planned on planting this 1.5 on the Shareport but have decided against it do to the Shareport issues I have had.


----------



## jbwhite99

If you have a TV without a box, will you still be able to watch TV in June, or do you have to get a box for every TV? I realize you won't get digital channels (you don't today), but will you at least get ESPN SD, NBC SD, CBS HD (ie 5.1), etc? I am assuming that it will be on the same channels as current non-digital customers, which will be confusing.


If so, so much for the home of "Free HD" - notice that you don't see TWC advertising that anymore!


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/18565362
> 
> 
> If you have a TV without a box, will you still be able to watch TV in June, or do you have to get a box for every TV? I realize you won't get digital channels (you don't today), but will you at least get ESPN SD, NBC SD, CBS HD (ie 5.1), etc? I am assuming that it will be on the same channels as current non-digital customers, which will be confusing.
> 
> 
> If so, so much for the home of "Free HD" - notice that you don't see TWC advertising that anymore!



According to this:

http://www.gogoraleigh.com/2010/03/1...-in-charlotte/ 


the analog channels will still be there, so that seems unchanged (and they can't change that until 2012 unless they give out a ton of free digital converter boxes, right?).


I would expect the clear QAM digital channels to remain unencrypted and having their guide channels changed from say 250 for WRAZ HD 50.1 to 1050 (or would that be 1501?) doesn't even necessarily mean anything for your TV's QAM tuner. It might still be on the same physical channel, and the remapping data should still make it accessible via 50.1 on the TV and only the cable box (and my PC-based DVR and its guide data mapping) cares that it is now 1050.


Of course, there's probably nothing stopping them from acting stupidly and hosing their customers over in some stupid way that drives them to satellite or uverse or internet based TV or heck OTA.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwhite99* /forum/post/18565362
> 
> 
> If you have a TV without a box, will you still be able to watch TV in June, or do you have to get a box for every TV? I realize you won't get digital channels (you don't today), but will you at least get ESPN SD, NBC SD, CBS HD (ie 5.1), etc? I am assuming that it will be on the same channels as current non-digital customers, which will be confusing.
> 
> 
> If so, so much for the home of "Free HD" - notice that you don't see TWC advertising that anymore!



Yes the regular analog channels will not be changed. This is only a remapping of the digital channels. Would have been nice if they had mapped the digital to match the analog but evidently the plan is for you to be able to go anywhere in NC or SC and have the same digital channel lineup. Sort of like satellite.


----------



## neumannu47

I have and use VideoReDo for SD editing. It works with HD, but since I cannot figure out a way to get an HD show onto my hard drive, I can't test it.


Which DVRs can be accessed over Firewire? That would be good to know if my Cisco will do that (although TW is coming over tomorrow to replace it since it's not working well.) The tech did say this box will recognize an external USB drive, but since the box doesn't work well, I have not tried it.


Gosh I hope U-Verse is worth having. I anxiously await the day that I can tell TimeWarner/Scientific Atlantic/Cisco to take a long walk off of a short pier. It's three to four months and counting.


----------



## vidiot1985

VideoReDo works great with editing the MPEG2-based .tp files my BeyondTV DVR generates when recording clear QAM programs, HD or SD.


I really wish we could get FiOS in this area to be a QAM-friendly alternative to cable (currently modestly clear QAM friendly, basically on broadcast channels), U-verse and satellite.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18562668
> 
> 
> From what I've heard about ReplayTV, SageTV with comskip is pretty close. The nice thing about Sage is that you can keep your "server" in a closet, and put tiny, silent, low-power "extenders" next to your TVs (requires Cat5 to the TV location, or a really good wireless network). The advantage this has over, say, DLNA clients that might be built into a TV or Blueray player) is that you get the full SageTV GUI (including comskip), and you can do anything from the extender you'd do from the normal SageTV (like watch Live TV). The advantage an extender has client has over a PC is that it is silent AND cheap, and you don't need to mess with drivers. The setup process is basically: You turn it on, enter a license code, and you're done.
> 
> 
> Drew



It's even easier now with the HD Extenders. No license code required!


I'm a huge fan of the SageTV Extenders - they have the power and flexibility of a full SageTV client (comskip, watch live TV, etc.) like Drew said, but with a very high WAF. No need to update drivers, troubleshoot jerky video, operate a clunky pc interface, etc. Just turn it on and start watching TV.


----------



## Sebaz

I had my Windows Media Center setup to record 60 Minutes yesterday and I got this message on the tray saying that it couldn't record it because there was no signal. When I opened the Media Center GUI and I went to Live TV on channel 5.1 there was a message saying that the signal was encrypted. What kind of bullcrap is this? I thought the FCC mandated that the local HD channels had to be unencrypted, isn't that so? I don't know if this is TWC's or WRAL's idea, but whoever it was, they're idiots. I spent $80 in a tuner card so I wouldn't have to rent the damn DVR from TWC, and there's no way I'm going to pay them to rent a piece of equipment. I'll stop watching CBS shows and then rent them on DVD from Netflix when they come out.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/18575929
> 
> 
> When I opened the Media Center GUI and I went to Live TV on channel 5.1 there was a message saying that the signal was encrypted. What kind of bullcrap is this?



It may have moved. Have you tried a rescan?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/18575929
> 
> 
> I went to Live TV on channel 5.1 there was a message saying that the signal was encrypted. What kind of bullcrap is this?



Calm down.. I just checked, and 85.2 is still broadcasting WRAL-HD in the clear on QAM as it has been for the last 6 years at least, so something is probably corrupt with your media center. First check to see that 5.1 is still mapped to physical channel 85.2. I don't use WMC, so I can't help much more than that. There are guides for manually re-mapping QAM channels in WMC online.


Drew


----------



## ArnoldZiffel

First time poster. This is an awesomely long thread.


I've got an Acer Revo 3610 with Windows 7 (64-bit). I want to add a usb tuner for TWC qam reception (house is in a low spot near North Hills where WTVD and WUNC reception is just about impossible: only 13 miles from Garner antenna farm but lowest elevation in a neighborhood of tall trees).


It sounds using twc via qam will get me the HD local HD broadcast channnels, with a monthly random re-map of a channel or two.


As I'm geared up for a little hassle, I am looking for usb qam tuner recommendation. I'd like to stay with a USB tuner rather than go for a hdhomerun.


Does anyone have a recommendation of a usb tuner that can do QAM, as well as OTA if I have to go that route? I'm planning to run things through 7MC.


Questions are welcomed if more information is needed for a recommendation.


Thank you, Arnold


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18576036
> 
> 
> Calm down.. I just checked, and 85.2 is still broadcasting WRAL-HD in the clear on QAM ...



Yep, and my HD Homerun clear QAM tuner was able to record 60 Minutes in HD off TWC-Cary last night, no problems at all.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArnoldZiffel* /forum/post/18576699
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It sounds using twc via qam will get me the HD local HD broadcast channnels, with a monthly random re-map of a channel or two.



Not really--I recall only one or two re-maps in the last few years, the most recent one being with WNCN when they got moved by TWC, signal was horrible 'cuz it was close to the frequency caught by the passive filters?? and they got moved back. I don't know if TWC ever re-moved it since then.


I suppose there *might* be one coming up in June for their grand re-alignment of channel numbers in the guide and PC-based DVR programs may or may not pick it up automagically, but it's not a great tragedy (since there aren't that many clear QAM channels to begin with :-( ).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArnoldZiffel* /forum/post/18576699
> 
> 
> As I'm geared up for a little hassle, I am looking for usb qam tuner recommendation. I'd like to stay with a USB tuner rather than go for a hdhomerun.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation of a usb tuner that can do QAM, as well as OTA if I have to go that route? I'm planning to run things through 7MC.
> 
> ...



Why not the HDHR? Do you not have any spare network plugs or a router that can spare another DHCP address? If it's a cost thing, they make a single tuner HDHR now that costs like $80, which is only a little more than a good USB tuner, but offers more versatility.


Anyway, among USB tuners, the Hauppauge HVR-950Q might be good. I had the non-QAM version and it was fine as long as I had it (gave it to my brother for OTA use).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18576914
> 
> 
> Why not the HDHR? Do you not have any spare network plugs or a router that can spare another DHCP address?



Let the original poster be warned that if he tries to go OTA, the HDHR is an abysmal tuner. It is easily out-performed by 5 year old PCI tuners, and $25 no-name USB sticks. From what I remember of the NBC17 debacle (where their QAM station was temporarily moved right next to the filter) it is also iffy for weak QAM signals -- I vaguely remember that it was mostly HDHR people complaining, while I had no trouble getting NBC17 on my Sony TV.


The main advantage of the HDHR is that their support is excellent, and that it is a networked tuner, so its easier to deal with than a USB or PCI tuner from a driver standpoint. And their signal diagnostics are *excellent* (which they have to be, since the tuner is so bad







)


Drew


----------



## DonB2

You all may have noticed my post in the past concerning audio on 30.2 cutting in and out. I finally wrote them at " [email protected] " in hopes that they can fix this issue.


Not sure what others think, but it just seems like a waste of bandwidth to be broadcasting a show that the audio constantly keeps cutting in and out on.


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18576036
> 
> 
> Calm down.. I just checked, and 85.2 is still broadcasting WRAL-HD in the clear on QAM as it has been for the last 6 years at least, so something is probably corrupt with your media center. First check to see that 5.1 is still mapped to physical channel 85.2. I don't use WMC, so I can't help much more than that. There are guides for manually re-mapping QAM channels in WMC online.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yea, I checked later and it was in 85.2, but it used to be in 5.1, so why the hell does TWC have to move things around and make me waste my time having to change settings in Media Center? Really aggravating.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/18583894
> 
> 
> Yea, I checked later and it was in 85.2, but it used to be in 5.1, so why the hell does TWC have to move things around and make me waste my time having to change settings in Media Center? Really aggravating.



TWC didn't move anything around. Either MCE just ate its own re-mapping database, or TWC is no longer broadcasting the PSIP re-mapping data anymore. Nonsense like this is one reason I don't use QAM.


Drew


----------



## spinero

Is anyone else having problems with OTA WTVD On tuesday nights? I can get it during the day.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spinero* /forum/post/18584012
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with OTA WTVD On tuesday nights? I can get it during the day.



Not here. Actually, aside from sports the only time I watch ABC lately is Tuesday nights for "V"... and I haven't had any problems with that.


Is it only a Tuesday thing for you or does it happen every night?


----------



## neumannu47

We're on our fourth TW DVR, and I believe this one is bad, as well. The 3x scan is very jumpy, the audio is often doubled (a delayed track superimposed over the correct track) until I hit pause and release it, and the audio/video cuts out periodically as if the hard drive is bad. This box is a Samsung. The last one was Cisco. The ones before that were Scientific Atlanta. They all suck.


----------



## DonB2

Update on 30-2 "Assuming anyone watches it". A technician from the station responded to my email and after telling him my OTA setup he suggested swapping out my STB ATSC tuner for a borrowed one from him to see if it was my older STB.


Well I told him I would first try 30-2 on my new Samsung 6000 LED tv and sure enough audio on 30-2 was working albeit some lip sync issues.


So sadly my Samsung DTB - H260F is now outdated unless there is a firm ware upgrade for it but I doubt it. I can use my new TV's tuner but it does not have a built in signal strength meter and plus a few other gotchas.


Anyway what is the best ATSC STB tuner that does HD out there on the market these days or isn't there one?


I have two of the Gov issued non HD tuners but prefer HD especially with this new tv.


Don


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/18584917
> 
> 
> We're on our fourth TW DVR, and I believe this one is bad, as well. The 3x scan is very jumpy, the audio is often doubled (a delayed track superimposed over the correct track) until I hit pause and release it, and the audio/video cuts out periodically as if the hard drive is bad. This box is a Samsung. The last one was Cisco. The ones before that were Scientific Atlanta. They all suck.



The 3X scan jumpyness is a known issue with the Samsung boxes. It is currently being discussed over on the navigator forum.


----------



## drill

does anyone in the area have a tivo premiere with TWC cable?


i am only interested in recording the local channels that are broadcast unencrypted. do i have to get a cable card to get guide data, and record those channels?


a friend of mine who has a tivo premiere says yes, you have to have a cable card to record digitial cable (or at least he couldn't figure out how to do it without the CC). that seems like a stupid design choice by tivo ... why should i have to rent a cable card if the channel isn't encrypted?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18587191
> 
> 
> does anyone in the area have a tivo premiere with TWC cable?
> 
> 
> i am only interested in recording the local channels that are broadcast unencrypted. do i have to get a cable card to get guide data, and record those channels?
> 
> 
> a friend of mine who has a tivo premiere says yes, you have to have a cable card to record digitial cable (or at least he couldn't figure out how to do it without the CC). that seems like a stupid design choice by tivo ... why should i have to rent a cable card if the channel isn't encrypted?



Mine will be here today, but i had a series 3 before. Yes you have to get cablecards to get the guide data for clear QAM channels.


You can actually watch the clear QAM channels without a cablecard, but there is no guide data, so all the recordings have to be setup per timeslot, and none of the recordings will have a name.


Everyone wants tivo to fix this, but they haven't.


You can setup an indoor TV antenna and have basic cable and the over-the-air stations mixed seamlessly in your guide.


----------



## DonB2

Drewho,


Are you strictly OTA and internet based tv then ? As opposed to cable or Dish.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18587278
> 
> 
> Mine will be here today, but i had a series 3 before. Yes you have to get cablecards to get the guide data for clear QAM channels.
> 
> 
> You can actually watch the clear QAM channels without a cablecard, but there is no guide data, so all the recordings have to be setup per timeslot, and none of the recordings will have a name.
> 
> 
> Everyone wants tivo to fix this, but they haven't.
> 
> 
> You can setup an indoor TV antenna and have basic cable and the over-the-air stations mixed seamlessly in your guide.



thanks for the info. any idea how much a CC costs per month?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18587320
> 
> 
> Drewho,
> 
> 
> Are you strictly OTA and internet based tv then ? As opposed to cable or Dish.



Yes. I currently use PlayOn to get "cable" stuff (Daily Show, Caprica, Stargate) streamed.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewho , Does Playon have Hallmark and TVland for example?


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18587373
> 
> 
> thanks for the info. any idea how much a CC costs per month?



$2.50. You'll also get a tuning adapter for that price, which is necessary for some channels.


If you do not have a time warner digital cable box, then the cable cards should be free, since you are getting the cablecards instead of the 1 box that is included in the digital package.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18587278
> 
> 
> Mine will be here today, but i had a series 3 before. Yes you have to get cablecards to get the guide data for clear QAM channels.
> 
> 
> ...



From what I've read, it seems that the cable card is needed to do the automatic digital channel mappings, like the cable company's box does and PC-based DVRs like my BeyondTV setup (and WMC7 when I tried that) have trouble with.


So I guess TiVo wants to avoid the headaches and poor user experience that may go along with having to maintain such info to keep guide data (whether provided by the cable company or by Tivo) and virtual channels straight with the physical channels that may move around, regardless of whether the content on those channels is encrypted.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18587697
> 
> 
> Drewho , Does Playon have Hallmark and TVland for example?



Replying via PM, since we're getting way off topic for HD reception..


Drew


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18587278
> 
> 
> Yes you have to get cablecards to get the guide data for clear QAM channels.



In my case, TWC did not let me keep my CableCARD when I downgraded my service.


Fortunately, however, I own Sony DVRs that can receive guide data for clear QAM channels, without having to use a CableCARD. This is something that Tivo cannot do.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18587278
> 
> 
> Mine will be here today, but i had a series 3 before. Yes you have to get cablecards to get the guide data for clear QAM channels.
> 
> 
> You can actually watch the clear QAM channels without a cablecard, but there is no guide data, so all the recordings have to be setup per timeslot, and none of the recordings will have a name.
> 
> 
> Everyone wants tivo to fix this, but they haven't.
> 
> 
> You can setup an indoor TV antenna and have basic cable and the over-the-air stations mixed seamlessly in your guide.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18588837
> 
> 
> In my case, TWC did not let me keep my CableCARD when I downgraded my service.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, however, I own Sony DVRs that can receive guide data for clear QAM channels, without having to use a CableCARD. This is something that Tivo cannot do.



if i understand what you are saying ... TWC will not provide a CableCARD with broadcast tier. in which case the TIVO can't record the channels, making the TIVO pretty worthless. isn't TWC violating the law in this case? i thought they were required to provide the cableCARD if needed.


----------



## DonB2

To the uninformed "speaking for myself" and Drewho I hope this is not too off topic. What is "receive guide data" ? Does it tell you what TWC has remapped a channel to? Or does it give you tv guide info? Or neither.


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18581631
> 
> 
> Let the original poster be warned that if he tries to go OTA, the HDHR is an abysmal tuner. It is easily out-performed by 5 year old PCI tuners, and $25 no-name USB sticks. From what I remember of the NBC17 debacle (where their QAM station was temporarily moved right next to the filter) it is also iffy for weak QAM signals -- I vaguely remember that it was mostly HDHR people complaining, while I had no trouble getting NBC17 on my Sony TV.
> 
> 
> The main advantage of the HDHR is that their support is excellent, and that it is a networked tuner, so its easier to deal with than a USB or PCI tuner from a driver standpoint. And their signal diagnostics are *excellent* (which they have to be, since the tuner is so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Drew



The reason I've not gone with the HDHR is lack of analog channel capability for basic or standard cable which is useful (at least till 2012).


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/18587763
> 
> 
> $2.50. You'll also get a tuning adapter for that price, which is necessary for some channels.



The only clear-QAM SDV channels are the HD cable news channels, AFAIK. The tuning adapter isn't needed for the HD/digital versions of the broadcast networks.



> Quote:
> If you do not have a time warner digital cable box, then the cable cards should be free, since you are getting the cablecards instead of the 1 box that is included in the digital package.



Not according to my bill. Perhaps I should call and try and convince them of that.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18589272
> 
> 
> if i understand what you are saying ... TWC will not provide a CableCARD with broadcast tier.



That is what TWC told me over 2 years ago. You might want to ask them in case their policy has changed since then.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18589272
> 
> 
> in which case the TIVO can't record the channels, making the TIVO pretty worthless.



I think Tivo can record them if you set up a manual recording, but will not record them through the guide.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/18589272
> 
> 
> isn't TWC violating the law in this case? i thought they were required to provide the cableCARD if needed.



I believe that the FCC requires them to provide it.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18589274
> 
> 
> To the uninformed "speaking for myself" and Drewho I hope this is not too off topic. What is "receive guide data" ? Does it tell you what TWC has remapped a channel to? Or does it give you tv guide info? Or neither.



If there is no guide data, the Tivo will show that you have digital channel 123.45 (for example) but does not list the names of any shows that are on that channel.


If you tune to 123.45, you can view the channel, and see that it is really channel 5.1 CBS. The tivo does not know to map this channel to 5.1 or that the channel is WRAL.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/18588005
> 
> 
> From what I've read, it seems that the cable card is needed to do the automatic digital channel mappings, like the cable company's box does and PC-based DVRs like my BeyondTV setup (and WMC7 when I tried that) have trouble with.
> 
> 
> So I guess TiVo wants to avoid the headaches and poor user experience that may go along with having to maintain such info to keep guide data (whether provided by the cable company or by Tivo) and virtual channels straight with the physical channels that may move around, regardless of whether the content on those channels is encrypted.



Exactly. The HDHomeRun does a good job of mapping these channels. I don't know how much effort is required on their end.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/18590450
> 
> 
> The only clear-QAM SDV channels are the HD cable news channels, AFAIK. The tuning adapter isn't needed for the HD/digital versions of the broadcast networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to my bill. Perhaps I should call and try and convince them of that.



Or you should get a 'free' cable box for one of your other TV's. Since you are paying for it.


----------



## Trip in VA

Anyone seeing WRPX 47-1 in 720p HD? If so, what about WFPX 62-1?


- Trip


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18593664
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing WRPX 47-1 in 720p HD? If so, what about WFPX 62-1?
> 
> 
> - Trip



47.1 is in 720p. Confirmed this both on my TV and in TSReaderlite.


There's no way I can see WFPX since they and WUNP in Roanoke Rapids are on the same OTA channel.


----------



## DonB2

"If there is no guide data, the Tivo will show that you have digital channel 123.45 (for example) but does not list the names of any shows that are on that channel.


If you tune to 123.45, you can view the channel, and see that it is really channel 5.1 CBS. The tivo does not know to map this channel to 5.1 or that the channel is WRAL."


Sounds like this is similar to my OTA tuner that will list a channel , and what is on that channel but in some cases it will say No Info or something to that effect and if I try and select that channel nothing happens and the only way I can select it is to manually enter it.


----------



## scsiraid

Looks like new code for cable boxes coming early tomorrow morning.... Got this in an email this morning.


"Time Warner Cable will be making a software update that begins at 1 am Tuesday to one or more of your digital cable boxes. There is no action required on your part as this is an automatic update.


Your box will reboot three times and could take up to an hour to complete. Please do not try to operate the box while the update is taking place. If the time on the box does not re-appear one hour after the update is complete, unplug the power cord to your box, wait 1 minute, then plug it back in."


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18609910
> 
> 
> Looks like new code for cable boxes coming early tomorrow morning.... Got this in an email this morning.
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Cable will be making a software update that begins at 1 am Tuesday to one or more of your digital cable boxes. There is no action required on your part as this is an automatic update.
> 
> 
> Your box will reboot three times and could take up to an hour to complete. Please do not try to operate the box while the update is taking place. If the time on the box does not re-appear one hour after the update is complete, unplug the power cord to your box, wait 1 minute, then plug it back in."



What kind of box do you have?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18610215
> 
> 
> What kind of box do you have?



I believe its a SA4250? Plain 'ole cable box. I have 4 cablecards too.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18609910
> 
> 
> Looks like new code for cable boxes coming early tomorrow morning.... Got this in an email this morning.
> 
> 
> "Time Warner Cable will be making a software update that begins at 1 am Tuesday to one or more of your digital cable boxes. There is no action required on your part as this is an automatic update.
> 
> 
> Your box will reboot three times and could take up to an hour to complete. Please do not try to operate the box while the update is taking place. If the time on the box does not re-appear one hour after the update is complete, unplug the power cord to your box, wait 1 minute, then plug it back in."



Any idea what the update includes?


----------



## DonB2

What is with 50.3 ???????????????? It freaks me out. If I leave the better half to turn on two and a half men I will notice right off she has selected 50.3. But why is it even there.


I use to hear the argument it was for folks with 4:3 tvs. But most of those same folks could not receive ATSC anyway.


Hey my vote is to use it for sports during tournaments and I do not even follow sports.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/18621420
> 
> 
> Any idea what the update includes?



It fixed the HDMI/Dolby Digital glitch







, and deleted the "Favorite Channels First" feature in the guide


----------



## RaleighVW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18622183
> 
> 
> ... and deleted the "Favorite Channels First" feature in the guide



Great Job TW! Raise the prices and reduce the features.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18622183
> 
> 
> It fixed the HDMI/Dolby Digital glitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and deleted the "Favorite Channels First" feature in the guide



I really liked that feature. They also added "All Showing" menu item when you select someting in the guide, which is nice, but not as nice as sorting by favorites.


I also noticed that switching from FF to play happens on _press_ of the Play button now (it used to be on _release_ of the same button). I am not sure if that is due to 3.2.0_15 or 8640HDC; I know for sure that 8300HDC with older ODN did it on release.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RaleighVW* /forum/post/18623972
> 
> 
> Great Job TW! Raise the prices and reduce the features.



That feature is coming back but they're now calling it Guide filtering. That will be coming in a future update.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18621832
> 
> 
> What is with 50.3 ????????????????



It used to be a weather channel, then switched to This TV briefly last year, then became FOX SD. Maybe they are keeping it around in case they want to change it yet again.


----------



## DonB2

In regards to 50.3 Maybe there is some gov regulation about not using it and you lose it.


Was watching two men and a rat faced kid again last night and the better half mentioned "I am glad you turned off the CC because I do not know how to" I thought that is funny I did not think I turned it off. Then I remembered that most subchannels do not have CC and sure enough we were watching the show on 50.3


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18626831
> 
> 
> In regards to 50.3 Maybe there is some gov regulation about not using it and you lose it.



I don't think there is. I imagine they have 50-3 for some reason, but I honestly have no idea why.



> Quote:
> Was watching two men and a rat faced kid again last night and the better half mentioned "I am glad you turned off the CC because I do not know how to" I thought that is funny I did not think I turned it off. Then I remembered that most subchannels do not have CC and sure enough we were watching the show on 50.3



That's interesting. Subchannels are supposed to have closed captioning just like the main signal, I believe.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18627322
> 
> 
> I don't think there is. I imagine they have 50-3 for some reason, but I honestly have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Subchannels are supposed to have closed captioning just like the main signal, I believe.
> 
> 
> - Trip



The FCC is supposed to be investigating CC from broadcasters due to complaints I believe I saw on broadcastingcable.com


----------



## DonB2

I was using CC when the Better half was reading but since got a Blue Tooth headset. I still use cc when the Better half gets a phone call as sometimes she may still want to follow along.


I have posted here before though about the speed that the cc is thrown up on the screen and erased. Sometimes I do not even have time to read it as opposed to NTSC.


Still better then nothing.


I just wish the Spanish Channel would at least have one subtitle choosing in English as my Spanish is pretty poor. Not that I watch it that much anyway.


----------



## K4GPB

Since the update, WRAL HD DVR'd shows are slow and erratic, concerning play and and FF. It takes way longer than other channels to get a FF to start, and then there is a lag for Play.

Other channels, when recorded have no such issues.


I have been using an external 500G SATA drive for many months with no issues.


Any hunches?


Gary in Cary


----------



## DonB2

I see PBS is back fundraising on 4.3.


----------



## Lee L

OK, WTF was wrong with the audio last night on How I met Your Mother on WRAL? Was that a national thing or local? REally wierd. No dialog for a while then some strange echoes and tunnel sounding effects. Luckily it was still watchable, but kind of funny that stuff liek this still happens.


----------



## DonB2

I found reception on 5.1 to be going up and down more then usual last night. It may have been due to rain. I would have a solid full number of bars and then it would dip down for a second or so and zero bars and picture freeze. Kind of annoying. But of course this would not cause your audio issues.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18553758
> 
> 
> They're taking a long time here (MacArthur Park in Cary). They started digging in the Fall, stopped for the Winter, started up again a couple of months ago, are long done with my neighborhood, but still no availability. I really want that faster upload speed.



Randomly checked the site today and it showed my address as available! Install set for May 27. I'm not really interested in the TV, but trying the TV out for a month or two as part of a triple-play bundle gives you free install (saves $120) and $350 back as a rewards Visa card (have to keep service for 30 days and until reward is issued) vs an extra $130 or so (assuming 2 months), so I guess I'll have U-Verse TV for around 2 months.


Looks like the 18 down / 1.5 up (Max Plus) is the fastest available here, the 24 down internet speed was marked unavailable.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Does anyone have a pre-order on the Ceton card in the RDU area? What kind of problems can I expect from TWC getting this set up?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/18622183
> 
> 
> It fixed the HDMI/Dolby Digital glitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and deleted the "Favorite Channels First" feature in the guide



Did it also remove the ability to FF *during* a commercial? I usually use my DirecTV DVR, but had to go to the backup due to too many things recording...sucked to have to sit during ads.


----------



## DonB2

Well I went up in the attic and rotated my Garner Farm antenna t0 help 5.1 reception issues. I see I already had it in the "Spring" position as opposed to the "winter" position. I guess I did not need to adjust it last winter. The leaves on trees and rain on trees seems to mess with the signal. Not suppose to but it does. But not as bad as strong winds moving the trees.


Will this help standardize codecs ?:


"At Google’s annual developers conference today most analysts were predicting Google to announce their partnerships with manufactures for new television set-top boxes built with Google's Android OS. They didn't --- but they did announce that they plan to make their WebM codec completely open source and license free. The video codec was acquired earlier this year for $124.6 million from On2 Technologies and is competing with h264 which is owned by the MPEG LA a patent pool which both Apple and Microsoft are part of. Beginning today, all videos that are 720p or larger uploaded to YouTube will be be encoded in WebM. Google has also released a WebM software developer kit and source code."


----------



## kevisull

I have an older HDTV (samsung 42 inch DLP 5 years old). When i connect it to the cable directly from the wall and scan for cable i pick up 5.1, 11.1. 17.1 etc.... They appear to be in HD and the tv says its HD. I called TWC to ask them what HD signal it was (1080i or 720p) and they said it was impossible to be getting those channels without a box.


So here are my questions....


1. With a qam tuner what signal of hdtv will i pick up for free on broadcast cable? 1080i or 720p?


2. In market for new HDTV what is best for 60+ inches? lcd, plasma, led?


3. Will this stuff coming up in June cut off the free HDTV channels for broadcast cable?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevisull* /forum/post/18667200
> 
> 
> I have an older HDTV (samsung 42 inch DLP 5 years old). When i connect it to the cable directly from the wall and scan for cable i pick up 5.1, 11.1. 17.1 etc.... They appear to be in HD and the tv says its HD. I called TWC to ask them what HD signal it was (1080i or 720p) and they said it was impossible to be getting those channels without a box.
> 
> 
> So here are my questions....
> 
> 
> 1. With a qam tuner what signal of hdtv will i pick up for free on broadcast cable? 1080i or 720p?
> 
> 
> 2. In market for new HDTV what is best for 60+ inches? lcd, plasma, led?
> 
> 
> 3. Will this stuff coming up in June cut off the free HDTV channels for broadcast cable?



1) They will be the same format as the OTA counterpart. Fox and ABC will be 720p and CBS and NBC will be 1080i.


2) Depends on your needs... each has its own trade offs.. 60+ inches is still DLP territory... but only Mits remains.


3) shouldnt


----------



## kevisull

Is there a reason why TWC completely denies sending the 5.1, 11.1, 17.1 etc..... through their cable when connected directly to the tv?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevisull* /forum/post/18667264
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why TWC completely denies sending the 5.1, 11.1, 17.1 etc..... through their cable when connected directly to the tv?



Probably so that they don't have to support it and/or train their call center people to support it. Bear in mind that they sometimes move the channels around (so you'd need a rescan to get whatever moved), and they sometimes forget to pass the psip and/or CVTC info that is required to remap the physical (85.2) QAM channel to the familiar logical (5.1 WRAL) channel number.


If you can, I'd suggest just putting up an antenna and not dealing with them. That will give you more options (like getting full-bit rate ABC from WLXV 45.1 in Greensboro to replace the HD-lite WTVD 11.1), and you won't have to deal with the TV not working because TWC randomly changed something.


Drew


----------



## kevisull

any suggestions on a good antenna and an installer??? i live near Lynn Rd and Creedmoor Rd in North Raleigh


----------



## kevisull

i would really like an antenna powerful enough to pick up greenville nc channels so I can watch ECU football games if one exists.....


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevisull* /forum/post/18667325
> 
> 
> any suggestions on a good antenna and an installer??? i live near Lynn Rd and Creedmoor Rd in North Raleigh



I use a CM-4228. I was unable to find a good installer, so mine is in my attic (where it looses about 50% of its gain). The CM-4228 has been discontinued, and replaced by the CM-4228HD which is not as good at getting VHF. The only VHF station here is ABC 11, which should be avoided anyway (since they throttle their main HD channel by showing a second HD "livewell HD" channel that nobody cares about).


If you find a good installer, please let me know. I'd love to get my antennas out of the attic, but I'm not good with heights.


Drew


----------



## kevisull

do you think the CM-4228HD would pick up Greenville NC stations from North Raleigh?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevisull* /forum/post/18667387
> 
> 
> do you think the CM-4228HD would pick up Greenville NC stations from North Raleigh?



Why don't you run a tvfool.com of your address and post the link to it ?


As a general rule, 65-70 miles is pushing it - and even then, you need your antenna outside and high (20-30 feet AGL, and for that far, higher would be even better.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevisull* /forum/post/18667387
> 
> 
> do you think the CM-4228HD would pick up Greenville NC stations from North Raleigh?



Only WITN is UHF from Greenville, New Bern. WNCT and WCTI are VHF channels, so if you are looking for one of those, you need a strong VHF antenna over the roof outside. Reception is likely to be spotty, and inconsistent for any of those.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/18655500
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pre-order on the Ceton card in the RDU area? What kind of problems can I expect from TWC getting this set up?



You probably want to tell the customer service person that you're installing a Tivo, since they will have no idea what the Ceton is, and about half of them know what a tivo is.


I'll probably be trying the cablecard HDHomerun.


----------



## ENDContra

So whats the odds that WTVD decides to interrupt the LOST finale tonight with a weather crawl the entire time, much like they did with the pilot encore last night? Keep in mind, the weather last night wasnt a big deal, or else the crawl would have ran during the commercials, right?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18677259
> 
> 
> So whats the odds that WTVD decides to interrupt the LOST finale tonight with a weather crawl the entire time, much like they did with the pilot encore last night? Keep in mind, the weather last night wasnt a big deal, or else the crawl would have ran during the commercials, right?



Yep, thinking the same thing.


I don't mind an occasional warning crawl, but a constant run is just stupid and hypocritical. If it really was in the public's best interest they would be running it during the commercial spots the advertisers paid $900,000 each for.


It's rain and thunder. If you can't hear it and have the sense to get indoors then you need more assistance than a weather crawl. Either way you can't avoid lightning.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18677259
> 
> 
> So whats the odds that WTVD decides to interrupt the LOST finale tonight with a weather crawl the entire time, much like they did with the pilot encore last night? Keep in mind, the weather last night wasnt a big deal, or else the crawl would have ran during the commercials, right?



ABC owners may have a clause in place that says no crawls will be shown during commercials. This is common for many stations beside ABC as well. I guess they get more money for the ads that way. Why can't they just put up a little map in the corner with a color code is what I don't understand, instead of running the same statement over and over for a half hour or more?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18677259
> 
> 
> So whats the odds that WTVD decides to interrupt the LOST finale tonight with a weather crawl the entire time, much like they did with the pilot encore last night?



100%, it appears. Idiots.


... although they did turn it mostly off after a few minutes.


----------



## DonB2

So how many of the "Sky is falling" crawls does the General Public need to see before they just do not see them anymore. Yeah you got to wonder how serious it is when commercials are not interrupted. I stretched my screen to get rid of some scrawls. I notice PBS does theirs at the top of screen.


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/18667563
> 
> 
> Only WITN is UHF from Greenville, New Bern. WNCT and WCTI are VHF channels, so if you are looking for one of those, you need a strong VHF antenna over the roof outside. Reception is likely to be spotty, and inconsistent for any of those.



stations in Washington Greenville New Bern area


WITN 7.1, 7.2 (UHF32)

WNCT 9.1, 9.2 (VHF10)

WCTI 12.1, 12.3 (VHF12)

WYDO 14.1 (UHF47)

WUNM 19.1, 19.2, 19.3 (UHF18)

WUNK 25.1, 25.2, 25.3 (UHF23)

WEPX 38.1, 38.2, 38.3 (UHF51)


I use a Channel Master 3228 and get stong signals on these. I also get RDU stations. However WTVD do not get, every once in a while it will come in.


----------



## hammester

Has anyone else's DVR from TWC been screwed up ever since they updated the software? Mine has a huge delay from the time I hit FF till the time it actually starts to FF now.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18654375
> 
> 
> Randomly checked the site today and it showed my address as available! Install set for May 27. I'm not really interested in the TV, but trying the TV out for a month or two as part of a triple-play bundle gives you free install (saves $120) and $350 back as a rewards Visa card (have to keep service for 30 days and until reward is issued) vs an extra $130 or so (assuming 2 months), so I guess I'll have U-Verse TV for around 2 months.
> 
> 
> Looks like the 18 down / 1.5 up (Max Plus) is the fastest available here, the 24 down internet speed was marked unavailable.



I'd laugh if I wasn't crying. A tech was out to do preliminary work at the street / outside the house, and I'm apparently too far from the VRAD to get service. Install cancelled. So apparently they reconditioned the lines in my neighborhood (or at least on my court) for nothing.


Now back to hoping TWC gets off its butt and upgrades to DOCSIS 3 so I can get my faster Internet.


----------



## DonB2

All this hurry up and wait reminds me of years ago when a coworker wanted Cable bad at his house and he was told that they would not have cable at his house for at least 2 years.


So he went out and purchased the best outside antenna, rotor , and booster he could find.


Within weeks of his completing the install guess what was brought past his house?


Needless to say he gave me a real good deal on his OTA setup


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/18677259
> 
> 
> So whats the odds that WTVD decides to interrupt the LOST finale tonight with a weather crawl the entire time, much like they did with the pilot encore last night? Keep in mind, the weather last night wasnt a big deal, or else the crawl would have ran during the commercials, right?



The pilot was clean of crawls on WXLV.. And had much higher bitrate that WTVD










Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewho, Knowing you on this website. You probably have Crawl Cleaner built into your recording equipment










It looks like PBS will be having another raise money period coming up. Looks to be sometime between June 1 and the 20th as that is when they need to have moocho money raised.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18690578
> 
> 
> Drewho, Knowing you on this website. You probably have Crawl Cleaner built into your recording equipment



I wish. I still remember how ticked I was because WRAZ crawled / SD-letterboxed the Dollhouse finale last winter.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18690578
> 
> 
> It looks like PBS will be having another raise money period coming up. Looks to be sometime between June 1 and the 20th as that is when they need to have moocho money raised.



Yeah, we're regular donors. They recently sent us a letter asking for more money, and it sounds like they're in some serious financial trouble.


Drew


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammester* /forum/post/18685272
> 
> 
> Has anyone else's DVR from TWC been screwed up ever since they updated the software? Mine has a huge delay from the time I hit FF till the time it actually starts to FF now.



Yes, mine too. The inability to sort by favorites is also absurd. Other than ruining some of the features that actually work, does anybody know what improvements TWC actually made in this software update?


Thankfully, as soon as the NHL playoffs are done on Vs. its time to cut cable for the summer.


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammester* /forum/post/18685272
> 
> 
> Has anyone else's DVR from TWC been screwed up ever since they updated the software? Mine has a huge delay from the time I hit FF till the time it actually starts to FF now.



I'm having problems with my 8300HDC if fast forwarding a recorded program while another program is being recorded. Sometimes the fast forward starts and immediately goes back to normal speed. If the fast forward works then it requires 3-4 presses to return to normal speed.


----------



## ldmccall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/18655500
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pre-order on the Ceton card in the RDU area? What kind of problems can I expect from TWC getting this set up?



I have preordered the Ceton tuner and have had 2 ATI CableCARD tuners for 1.5 years. There are a few things you can expect:

* Make SURE that you tell TWC that you need a Multi card, and insist that you cannot use a SingleStream card. (Multi will enable tuners 2, 3, 4 to work)


* Also MAKE SURE that you tell them you need TWO Cisco SDV Tuning adapters.


* Go ahead and tell them you use Windows Media Center. They officially support it. (we used to just lie and say we had Tivos).


* TWC will require a ~$45 truck roll. The installer will arrive with the card. You'll plug it in, then boot the computer. We don't know the setup details, but the installer will need to phone home and get central office to "send a hit" (pair the CableCard to the Tuner). There also may be some specific instructions coming later about how to register the tuning adapters.


* The TWC genius will sit back and after about 12 seconds say,"So..you got a computer....hooked to your TV?" You'll explain the high points of Windows Media Center, and he will say,"I definitely want one of those. How do I do it?"


* Finally, and MOST DEFINITELY, TWC will screw up one of these steps. Most likely they will either "forget" the cableCARD or they will arrive with a SingleStream card. They don't have that many of them, and in order to get this list done correctly, you'll need to raise absolute %%^&....but LOVE it when they finally get it right.


----------



## DonB2

Has anyone else had signal strength issues with OTA 5.1 recently? I can watch 50.1 all night long and no signal loss but 5.1 is getting unreliable. And I think both are very close to each other at the Garner Farm.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18700923
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had signal strength issues with OTA 5.1 recently? I can watch 50.1 all night long and no signal loss but 5.1 is getting unreliable. And I think both are very close to each other at the Garner Farm.



I'd say they are very close to each other - along with all other stations except 11 are on the same tower....


----------



## DonB2

Scooper, That is what I find out about reception issue with 5.1. Maybe it is a power or frequency difference.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

At one point I was losing WRAL but not any other channels and ended up tracing it to a bad diplexer. Happened twice actually. I'd say check all your connections.


----------



## jspENC

My reception has changed completely vs. what it was over the winter. Winter I got CW 22 and MY RDC all the time in the evenings, now I can't hardly get those if I do, but I get WRAL, WNCN, and WRAZ really well and I didn't get 5 or 50 ever, and only once in a while 17.


Jamie said earlier there were more channels than I mentioned in ENC, but those others he mentioned do not reach Raleigh, and that is why I didn't include them.


----------



## ziltink

I noticed over the weekend this has gone blank? Has WRAZ turned off the 50.3 channel?


----------



## DonB2

I thought "this" was on 5.2 ? 50.3 is a 4:3 version of 50.1 and 50.2 is the Retro Channel with Magnum PI and such,.


I was watching Flyboy on 5.2 "THIS" last night. But was not around on the weekend to tell you if it was working.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/18715169
> 
> 
> I noticed over the weekend this has gone blank? Has WRAZ turned off the 50.3 channel?



Looks like it..


Edit - using TSReader Lite - I still see 3 streams (WRAZ-HD and WRAZ-2 (RTV)) - I think the 3rd one maybe another ATSC M/H stream for handheld / mobile use.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18715227
> 
> 
> Looks like it..
> 
> 
> Edit - using TSReader Lite - I still see 3 streams (WRAZ-HD and WRAZ-2 (RTV)) - I think the 3rd one maybe another ATSC M/H stream for handheld / mobile use.



What does your TSReader say about WRAL? Did they move some of that bandwidth sucking nonsense from WRAL to WRAZ, or did they just inflict new bandwidth sucking nonsense on us?


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18716441
> 
> 
> What does your TSReader say about WRAL? Did they move some of that bandwidth sucking nonsense from WRAL to WRAZ, or did they just inflict new bandwidth sucking nonsense on us?
> 
> 
> Drew



Didn't think about checking WRAL (or any of the other stations) - will check them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trip in VA

What's the PID on the third stream? If it's 0x1fff, then it's just null packets. If it's 0x1eee or 0x1ff6, then it's M/H.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

3 MB/s of null packets ? that's an awful lot, I would think. Maybe something went wrong with their .3 channel..


I'll get a better handle on it tomorrow morning


----------



## Trip in VA

That number wouldn't be unusual for a stat muxer that isn't completely maxed out.


- Trip


----------



## Trip in VA

Just decoded WRAL via tropo and there's definitely still M/H on that signal.


The "third stream" you saw on WRAZ is just a set of null packets. I'm looking right at 'em.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Pretty good tropo if you're seeing them tonight. It is rather humid here


----------



## Trip in VA

Not only did I decode them, I did it using my Silver Sensor indoors with no amp!


- Trip


----------



## toadfannc

Anyone else have very bad pixelation from TWC this weekend. I'm in north Raleigh. Their tech support recording indicated that they were having problems and that their engineers were working on it. As of this AM (Mon, 6/6) it's still there for me.


----------



## hammester

Yes I was having a lot of problems with pixelation with TWC this weekend


----------



## toadfannc

Thanks, TWC. We won't see Stephen Strasburg's debut tonight (MLB Network) because of Time Warner's refusal to carry MASN ... which it's been ordered to do by 3 courts over the past 3 years. We have been shut out of all Nationals and Orioles games because of TWC's greed. If you're not familiar with this dispute ... TWC wants to put MASN in a pay package (Sports tier) and charge for it. MASN believes (rightfully, I think) that this would be unfair-- especially since it is not done anywhere else on any cable/satellite system for RSNs.


It's now in the hands of the inept FCC-- so it's officially hit the federal government black hole-- which is no doubt TWC's strategy.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18745655
> 
> 
> Thanks, TWC. We won't see Stephen Strasburg's debut tonight (MLB Network) because of Time Warner's refusal to carry MASN ... which it's been ordered to do by 3 courts over the past 3 years. We have been shut out of all Nationals and Orioles games because of TWC's greed. If you're not familiar with this dispute ... TWC wants to put MASN in a pay package (Sports tier) and charge for it. MASN believes (rightfully, I think) that this would be unfair-- especially since it is not done anywhere else on any cable/satellite system for RSNs.
> 
> 
> It's now in the hands of the inept FCC-- so it's officially hit the federal government black hole-- which is no doubt TWC's strategy.



I just called TWC to see if it was true that it was blacked out. The CSR said they have no control over black outs and could not tell me a thing about it. I explained that if they carried MASN this wouldn't be an issue. She had no clue what MASN was. Warms my heart that I'll be going on summer Cable TV hiatus very shortly.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/18746165
> 
> 
> I just called TWC to see if it was true that it was blacked out. The CSR said they have no control over black outs and could not tell me a thing about it. I explained that if they carried MASN this wouldn't be an issue. She had no clue what MASN was. Warms my heart that I'll be going on summer Cable TV hiatus very shortly.



Yeah, we know more about TWC programming than any of their CSRs. It'll definitely be blacked out. All O's and Nats games are here. MLB forces those games to the applicable RSN. Their games are exclusively carried on MASN. Like I said, TWC has been ordered by 3 different courts (including federal appealate court) to carry MASN in NC. They continue to appeal (and spend tons of litigation money) and have driven it to the desk of the FCC. It'll be years before they even look at the case. All of this so that they can stuff into a sports tier and charge $5 per subscriber. MASN has offered to let TWC put it into the basic/digital tiers free of charge ... so that all would be able to get it without paying extra--- like every other cable/satellite system does with the "local" MLB teams in their region. Greed, pure and simple.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/18746165
> 
> 
> I just called TWC to see if it was true that it was blacked out. The CSR said they have no control over black outs and could not tell me a thing about it. I explained that if they carried MASN this wouldn't be an issue. She had no clue what MASN was. Warms my heart that I'll be going on summer Cable TV hiatus very shortly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18746991
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know more about TWC programming than any of their CSRs. It'll definitely be blacked out. All O's and Nats games are here. MLB forces those games to the applicable RSN. Their games are exclusively carried on MASN. Like I said, TWC has been ordered by 3 different courts (including federal appealate court) to carry MASN in NC. They continue to appeal (and spend tons of litigation money) and have driven it to the desk of the FCC. It'll be years before they even look at the case. All of this so that they can stuff into a sports tier and charge $5 per subscriber. MASN has offered to let TWC put it into the basic/digital tiers free of charge ... so that all would be able to get it without paying extra--- like every other cable/satellite system does with the "local" MLB teams in their region. Greed, pure and simple.



You guys can come to my house to watch on DirecTV.







Seriously, it does suck that TWC won't carry MASN...


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18746991
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know more about TWC programming than any of their CSRs. It'll definitely be blacked out. All O's and Nats games are here. MLB forces those games to the applicable RSN. Their games are exclusively carried on MASN. Like I said, TWC has been ordered by 3 different courts (including federal appealate court) to carry MASN in NC. They continue to appeal (and spend tons of litigation money) and have driven it to the desk of the FCC. It'll be years before they even look at the case. All of this so that they can stuff into a sports tier and charge $5 per subscriber. MASN has offered to let TWC put it into the basic/digital tiers free of charge ... so that all would be able to get it without paying extra--- like every other cable/satellite system does with the "local" MLB teams in their region. Greed, pure and simple.



Well, my hope was that this was a game on MLB Network itself, maybe MLB had reserved to itself the right to show national broadcasts despite the RSNs.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/18747708
> 
> 
> Well, my hope was that this was a game on MLB Network itself, maybe MLB had reserved to itself the right to show national broadcasts despite the RSNs.



Nope. In this region (which is deemed "local" for the O's and Nats) ... if it's not MASN, it's blacked out. And, since we do not have MASN, we haven't seen an O's or Nats games in almost 3 years in this area. Thanks again Time Warner.


----------



## SugarBowl

To those with Tivo and cablecards.. since time warner moved all the channels, do we need to redo guided setup and pick a different lineup? The "Digital Rebuild (Cary)" lineup on zap2it.com looks like the new channel map..


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18718444
> 
> 
> Not only did I decode them, I did it using my Silver Sensor indoors with no amp!
> 
> 
> - Trip



Wow, that's impressive!


At any rate, WRAZ-HD bandwidth seems to have gone up for prime-time Fox programming. I was seeing about 6.16GB/hr a few weeks ago, and I was seeing about 6.7GB/hr for "Lie to Me" and "The Good Guys" on Mon night. I'm confused by this -- I thought the Fox HD sub channel was locked down, and stations didn't have any control over the bandwidth it was allocated? Or are they allowed to re-mux things, and mess with the bandwidth?


Drew


----------



## Scooper

FWIW - I just checked WRAZ in TSReaderlite - still showing only 2 subchannels, the main 50.1 is max 15 Mbps, 50.2 is max 3.4Mbps (video streams - add 448kbps for 50.1 audio and 192kbps for 50.2 audio).


I also see 1.83Mbps 0x1ff6 packets - looks like at least some M/H testing is going on.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18750602
> 
> 
> FWIW - I just checked WRAZ in TSReaderlite - still showing only 2 subchannels, the main 50.1 is max 15 Mbps, 50.2 is max 3.4Mbps (video streams - add 448kbps for 50.1 audio and 192kbps for 50.2 audio).
> 
> 
> I also see 1.83Mbps 0x1ff6 packets - looks like at least some M/H testing is going on.



The 6.75GB/hr on my recent recordings is consistent with that 15Mb/s rate. I think the old rate must have been about 13.6Mb/s. They've gone as low as 11Mb/s in the past, and that really sucked.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18750602
> 
> 
> I also see 1.83Mbps 0x1ff6 packets - looks like at least some M/H testing is going on.



Any chance you could get me a quick HTML Export of WRAZ with M/H? I'll be trying to decode it myself, but who knows if I'll get it in the near future.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Sent to your gmail address


----------



## Trip in VA

Thanks. Good thing you told me which address; I never check that one.










- Trip


----------



## morpheus647

I just got setup with one of the Samsung HD DVRs and I am trying to get it set up with my surround sound system. I'm using the hdmi out for the sound and it seems like it is extremely quiet, is this typical?


----------



## Trip in VA

Tropo brought me WRAL/WRAZ/WRDC/WLFL tonight. Looks like WRAZ shut off the MH for the moment and WRAL bumped up the bitrate on it slightly.


- Trip


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morpheus647* /forum/post/18759623
> 
> 
> I just got setup with one of the Samsung HD DVRs and I am trying to get it set up with my surround sound system. I'm using the hdmi out for the sound and it seems like it is extremely quiet, is this typical?



I'm using the optical out (no HDMI switching in the receiver) in the Samsung DVR and it seems to not have that problem.

I was hoping the Samsung DVR would operate better than the SA/Cisco boxes. The larger HD is a welcome addition. The rest, well, not so much better.


Frank


----------



## VisionOn

Anyone been through the TWC channel switch yet with a Cablecard device?


How did things go?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18764216
> 
> 
> Anyone been through the TWC channel switch yet with a Cablecard device?
> 
> 
> How did things go?



Yup.... 3 TiVo's. Loads of fun. I finally have all three working OK.


----------



## merlintl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18764216
> 
> 
> Anyone been through the TWC channel switch yet with a Cablecard device?
> 
> 
> How did things go?



I have a Tivo HD with a multistream cable card. Here is what I had to do to get myself back up and running.


1. Power Down/Up the Tivo and Tuning Adapter

2. Repeat the Guided Setup procedure on the Tivo

3. Redo a bunch of my Season Passes because the Tivo did not lock in to the correct channels.


After the above, I'm back up and a-ok. Step #3 was the pain the butt one...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merlintl* /forum/post/18764502
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo HD with a multistream cable card. Here is what I had to do to get myself back up and running.
> 
> 
> 1. Power Down/Up the Tivo and Tuning Adapter
> 
> 2. Repeat the Guided Setup procedure on the Tivo
> 
> 3. Redo a bunch of my Season Passes because the Tivo did not lock in to the correct channels.
> 
> 
> After the above, I'm back up and a-ok. Step #3 was the pain the butt one...



One of my units (a THD) was that easy. The other two units (S4P and S3) were a nightmare.... hanging and rebooting.. hanging while acquiring channels... lost OTA channels... etc etc.


----------



## VisionOn

I had a cable tech out today to replace a problematic CC in my Moxi, but since the replacement card was broken (gotta love CCs!







) they rescheduled next week.


They suggested I wait until after the channel switch just in case that caused other problems. I can't wait to see what havoc the channel switch wreaks.


At least TWC waited until prime TV season was over.


----------



## prophecyc2

Can anyone tell me why my picture is bouncing like crazy on a ton of channels? It's so annoying.,


----------



## KzY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18764531
> 
> 
> I had a cable tech out today to replace a problematic CC in my Moxi, but since the replacement card was broken (gotta love CCs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) they rescheduled next week.
> 
> 
> They suggested I wait until after the channel switch just in case that caused other problems. I can't wait to see what havoc the channel switch wreaks.
> 
> 
> At least TWC waited until prime TV season was over.



I have a Moxi with a cablecard and it actually went fairly smoothly. I found the old channel listing still there with the new channels on the guide with just their call letters. I went to moxi.com and switched to "Digital Rebuild", rebooted the Moxi, and everything came back fine. The Moxi retained all my scheduled series and picked them all up on the new channels. Easier than I expected.


----------



## prophecyc2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/18764701
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my picture is bouncing like crazy on a ton of channels? It's so annoying.,




?


----------



## Trip in VA

Anyone seeing WTNC-LD 40 on the air? It's probably mapping to 26-x. If so, is TeleFutura in HD and Univision in SD, or what is the configuration?


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

No go on anything besides the full power stations at the farm and WUNC /WUNP / WRPX. I'm not even getting the old WKFT 40 right now. The last time I did, they had 2 subchannels (-1 and -2) one was univision and one was telefutura.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18772434
> 
> 
> If so, is TeleFutura in HD and Univision in SD, or what is the configuration?



I am getting Univision in 1080i on WUVC-DT (virtual 40.1, physical 38.1, 617 MHz).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18774940
> 
> 
> I am getting Univision in 1080i on WUVC-DT (virtual 40.1, physical 38.1, 617 MHz).



I watched part of one of world cup games this morning before work. This is the first time I've watched anything in HD on Univision. The HD quality seemed quite bad for fast motion. Not as bad as NBC17's 2004 Olympics, but close. Do they have a low b/w feed, bad encoder settings, or what?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

WUVC-DT 38 (40-1) has been around for a while, but only went HD this year. I'm looking for WTNC-LD 40 (26-1 I think) which should be in the Durham area. They filed a license covering app which means the station should now be on the air digitally.


As for the HD picture quality, I was hearing complaints in other local threads and apparently the PQ is just as bad on the Mexican stations from across the border, so the assumption is that it's a problem with the raw feed.


- Trip


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/18773771
> 
> 
> No go on anything besides the full power stations at the farm and WUNC /WUNP / WRPX. I'm not even getting the old WKFT 40 right now. The last time I did, they had 2 subchannels (-1 and -2) one was univision and one was telefutura.



Interesting... I lost 40.1/2 the other day as well. Granted, I was only barely getting it anyway... but it dropped for me and I wondered if it was me OR if something had changed.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18775108
> 
> 
> WUVC-DT 38 (40-1) has been around for a while, but only went HD this year. I'm looking for WTNC-LD 40 (26-1 I think) which should be in the Durham area. They filed a license covering app which means the station should now be on the air digitally.



The 40.2 (38.2) subchannel is identified as "WTNC-LP". It is Telefutura in 480i. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Trip in VA

No. I'm looking for the actual WTNC-LD transmitter. Should be on actual channel 40, displayed as possibly channel 26-1.


- Trip


----------



## UNCHeel

Has anyone in the Raleigh area had any problems with their scheduled series recordings after going through the TWC channel switch?


We get it tomorrow night and I just realized that I have 33 series recordings. Some of which are in place to catch reruns of shows that aren't active right now. This keeps me from needing to constantly check to see if a show coming back again as a rerun or if a marathon is scheduled. If I lose these series recordings due to the channel switch I won't be able to reschedule them until I see the show come back on the schedule.


----------



## ldmccall

Take pictures of your scheduled recordings list, just in case. Does anyone k ow if TWC keeps the guide data and virtual channel assignments in differerent database files? As I understand it, TWC is only changing the virtual channel assignments. I assume that he guide data is ties to either the actual channel or to a channel name code like zap2it's???? I have heard of a few people losing scheduled recordings, and it doesn't make sense if tue databases are constructed correctly.


----------



## mjdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K4GPB* /forum/post/18639567
> 
> 
> Since the update, WRAL HD DVR'd shows are slow and erratic, concerning play and and FF. It takes way longer than other channels to get a FF to start, and then there is a lag for Play.
> 
> Other channels, when recorded have no such issues.
> 
> 
> I have been using an external 500G SATA drive for many months with no issues.
> 
> 
> Any hunches?
> 
> 
> Gary in Cary



I too am still seeing the same issue on my 8300HDC and my 8240HDC. Are the Samsung or newer Cisco DVR models seeing the same issue? Anyone else besides Gary & I seeing similar? I too am in Cary, but would think that it would not be localized to that level.


I do not have any external drives, and only see lag/response time issues for 1105 (WRAL-HD). The same was occurring before the remap, when WRALHD was 255, but after the new Navigator image was loaded.


Thoughts? Helpful hints?


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/18776698
> 
> 
> Has anyone in the Raleigh area had any problems with their scheduled series recordings after going through the TWC channel switch?
> 
> 
> We get it tomorrow night and I just realized that I have 33 series recordings. Some of which are in place to catch reruns of shows that aren't active right now. This keeps me from needing to constantly check to see if a show coming back again as a rerun or if a marathon is scheduled. If I lose these series recordings due to the channel switch I won't be able to reschedule them until I see the show come back on the schedule.



Scheduled series came through the conversion just fine, in fact, recordings from before the switch over show the new channel number.


Jim


----------



## DonB2

What is that method that TWC uses to combine channels for bandwidth so they can pack more channels into the same bandwidth. I think they use it for local channels like Holly Springs channel 11 and I think there is a Cary one also. All I can think of it is like overbooking for plane reservations.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18785838
> 
> 
> What is that method that TWC uses to combine channels for bandwidth so they can pack more channels into the same bandwidth. I think they use it for local channels like Holly Springs channel 11 and I think there is a Cary one also. All I can think of it is like overbooking for plane reservations.



Compression. Reduction of bit rate. Last time I checked, the locals were not compressed below OTA rates.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KzY* /forum/post/18767840
> 
> 
> I have a Moxi with a cablecard and it actually went fairly smoothly. I found the old channel listing still there with the new channels on the guide with just their call letters. I went to moxi.com and switched to "Digital Rebuild", rebooted the Moxi, and everything came back fine. The Moxi retained all my scheduled series and picked them all up on the new channels. Easier than I expected.



Yep, same here. Surprisingly easy.


I'm glad the Moxi network logos are so big because trying to remember all those new 4-digit channel assignments is a pain.


----------



## DonB2

SCsiraid,


It was called switched video or something like that. They mux some channels and borrow bandwidth from Cable channels no one is watching or at least that is what I thought.


Another Question:


I was looking at the Antenna mounting portion of my Channel Master CM7777 Titan2 VHF/UHF TV Antenna Preamplifier with Power Supply (CM-7777) - I see it is not water proof. Aluminum case with a screwed in recessed circuit board. How does it keep water out with no seals?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18789146
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Antenna mounting portion of my Channel Master CM7777 How does it keep water out with no seals?



Maybe they use penguins instead of seals?







But seriously, is it possible the mounting angle will keep water out, or that the circuitry is water-resistant?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewho,


I saw no evidence of the circuit board being epoxy coated or anything like that.


Maybe they only expect them to be used in Desert environments.


----------



## Baler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18789146
> 
> 
> SCsiraid,
> 
> 
> It was called switched video or something like that. They mux some channels and borrow bandwidth from Cable channels no one is watching or at least that is what I thought.
> 
> 
> Another Question:
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Antenna mounting portion of my Channel Master CM7777 Titan2 VHF/UHF TV Antenna Preamplifier with Power Supply (CM-7777) - I see it is not water proof. Aluminum case with a screwed in recessed circuit board. How does it keep water out with no seals?



Switched Digital Video, Switched Broadcast - delivers only channels requested rather than the entire lineup.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video


----------



## DonB2

Baler, Thanks !! That is it.


----------



## DonB2

What actual frequency does 47.1 and 30.1 xmit on? I went to antennaweb.org but would need to know location. Trying to figure out why my brandnew CM 777 seems to not be passing channels around a frequencies in the 30's


----------



## Scooper

47.1 is on channel 15, 30.1 is on 42


----------



## DonB2

Scooper,


Thanks, After reading on Amazon about the CM 7777 I find I am not the only one with dropped channels. I guess quality control has gone down hill.


----------



## UNCHeel

Raleigh TWC users,


What DVR Boxes have you seen available in our area? My local office only has the SA 8300HDC with the occasional 8300HD. Do anyone have the new Samsung or Cisco boxes? Also you guys that have ODN what is the version that is running in our area?


----------



## frankpc

After going through three SA boxes, TW gave us a new Samsung box. The hard drive is larger so that's a plus especially with all the HD content. I've not noticed that any of the other features are appreciably better, probably due to the crappy middleware that TW is so proud of.




Frank


----------



## UNCHeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/18809592
> 
> 
> After going through three SA boxes, TW gave us a new Samsung box. The hard drive is larger so that's a plus especially with all the HD content. I've not noticed that any of the other features are appreciably better, probably due to the crappy middleware that TW is so proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank



That is interesting. The Chapel Hill location is the closest one to me and all they have are SA 8300HDCs with a few HD thrown in.


What is the model of the Samsung box and do you know what version of ODN you are running?


----------



## mdb77a

I've just set up my Windows 7MC box using the clear QAM signal from TWC. I ran into a couple of problems and was wondering if anyone had some advice.


First, there are several channels that Windows could not find guide info for. The main ones are WUNC EX, WUNC MX and WGN. Does anyone know how I can get guide info for those?


Second, for some reason 11.1 comes in as Town of Cary's Cary11 or whatever its called. This is odd because on my Panasonic using the same cable line 11.1 comes in as WTVD HD. This is the only place where the HTPC box and the TV picked up a different signal on the same channel. Anyone know what's going on there?


The WTVD issue is not that big a deal because I was able to find WTVD HD on channel 98.1 and reassign it over. More of a curiousity than anything else.


Thanks for any help.


Marc


----------



## DonB2

When I was reading in a the Cary newspaper about Holly Springs channel 11 they said the only reason that TWC was able to make it available was by using "Switched Digital Video, Switched Broadcast".


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UNCHeel* /forum/post/18809788
> 
> 
> That is interesting. The Chapel Hill location is the closest one to me and all they have are SA 8300HDCs with a few HD thrown in.
> 
> 
> What is the model of the Samsung box and do you know what version of ODN you are running?



Don't know if it matters, but we're in N Raleigh and our box was left by a tech. After numerous trips to fix various problems with SA/Cisco boxes I think he was tired of seeing me ...


Samsung - Smt h3090


Don't remember the ODN off the top of my head, I'll try to check later.


Frank


----------



## jamieh1

UNCKD on Directv has been replaced with UNCEX.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18810161
> 
> 
> When I was reading in a the Cary newspaper about Holly Springs channel 11 they said the only reason that TWC was able to make it available was by using "Switched Digital Video, Switched Broadcast".



So, any idea why I'd get Cary11 on my 7MC box and WTVD on my Panasonic? I understand a little about SDV. But what makes one tuner more likely to get one of the SDV feeds over other other, and more importantly, how can I fix it (short of getting another box)?


mb


----------



## DonB2

I do not have an answer for you on that one, other than to say I experience differences between tuners also.


For ATSC OTA on one tuner I can not receive audio for channel 30.1 . It comes thru chopped. But on my new Samsung tv tuner it comes thru fine. The Old tuner is not "that" old and it scares me that broadcast technology is not downward compatible.


Have you got any extra splitters or amps one one tv that the other does not have that could be causing signal pass thru issues?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18814948
> 
> 
> I do not have an answer for you on that one, other than to say I experience differences between tuners also.
> 
> 
> For ATSC OTA on one tuner I can not receive audio for channel 30.1 . It comes thru chopped. But on my new Samsung tv tuner it comes thru fine. The Old tuner is not "that" old and it scares me that broadcast technology is not downward compatible.



I think the OP's problem is that Cary11 shares the "11" number with WTVD, and something in Media Center that decides what guide data to match to what channel got confused by having 2 channels both called "11". If I remember right, the Cary station is on a higher frequency (around 120) and WTVD is in the 90s, so I'm guessing that it just took the last one called "11" that it found, and matched it to WTVD.


As to the OP: I have no idea how to get guide data in 7MC for the channels that are TWC specific. In Myth or Sage, you'd setup the listings source as "digital cable" so that it has all 1 zillion TWC channels, and then do a lot of disabling/remapping to get it whittled down to just the 20 or so you actually get. If I had to guess, I'd guess that 7MC was told you were using "digital broadcast" or "over the air" and you need to specify "digital cable" or something similar for your listings source.


DonB2: Remind me, what tuner is having a problem with 30.1? Is it a PC tuner, or a tuner built into a TV? It looked fairly standard to me in a capture I did when you first mentioned it.


Drew


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18814948
> 
> 
> Have you got any extra splitters or amps one one tv that the other does not have that could be causing signal pass thru issues?



Thanks for the info. No, no extra splitters. In fact, they are both coming off the same splitter!


mb


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/18809999
> 
> 
> First, there are several channels that Windows could not find guide info for. The main ones are WUNC EX, WUNC MX and WGN. Does anyone know how I can get guide info for those?



The easiest way is to add the missing channels through the 7MC GUI (i use http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...560#sidebyside for the physical addresses of the channels (e.g. 117.2 for WGN)) call them whatever you want when you add them...then install guide tool http://1geek1tool.com/guidetool and you can easily map the channel guide info to your new QAM channel, and you can make it whatever channel number you want it to appear as in 7MC. You can also do this through the 7MC GUI, but its tedious to map a lot of channels this way. Let me know if you need more help.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/18809999
> 
> 
> Second, for some reason 11.1 comes in as Town of Cary's Cary11 or whatever its called. This is odd because on my Panasonic using the same cable line 11.1 comes in as WTVD HD. This is the only place where the HTPC box and the TV picked up a different signal on the same channel. Anyone know what's going on there?



I think that's a guide/channel mapping issue with the 7MC service...same thing on my end as well. I just deleted the 11.1, added 92.1 (or whatever it is) and renumbered it to 11.



Have fun,

NitDawg


----------



## DonB2

It was my Samsung DTB-H260F , you will still see Sams using them to connect to their closed Circuit broadcasts or however the do it there.


It was state of the art not too many years ago and was the best for handling ghosts which I think are referred to as Multicast in the ATSC world.


----------



## mdb77a

Thanks for all the feedback on my 7MC issues. I'll fiddle with the guide some more and hopefulyl get it sorted out.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18816001
> 
> 
> It was my Samsung DTB-H260F , you will still see Sams using them to connect to their closed Circuit broadcasts or however the do it there.
> 
> 
> It was state of the art not too many years ago and was the best for handling ghosts which I think are referred to as Multicast in the ATSC world.



You're mixing up your terms -

*MULTIPATH* is what caused ghosts in the analog system, and can cause issues with proper reception / decoding in the digital realm.

*MULTICAST* is the addition of subchannels in addition to the primary channel. For example - WRAL is MULTICASTING 2 subchannels - 5.1 and 5.2 (THIS TV).


As for the Samsung DTB-H260F - when introduced - was one of the best ATSC tuners out there (I have one of them too). It can also tune Clear QAM off some cable systems (I have never tried this - OTA and Dish only for me). My 2 biggest issues with it -

#1 - it doesn't autoswitch what display formats the subchannel is in (i.e. if you have it set for 16:9, when you tune to a 4:3 subchannel it stretches it out unless you manually change the display format)

#2 - you can only see the menues / etc. on the HDTV outputs (component and HDMI). It also outputs in anamorphic. Those together really limit its usefulness as a CECB replacement.


----------



## DonB2

Scooper , Thanks for getting me back on the correct Path










I have not used the Multipath term in awhile and do not hear too many folks using it here. I think because most of the newer tuners have gotten beyond multipath issues.


I do not think Samsung ever made a replacement for the Samsung DTB-H260 did they?


At the time the H260 was close or the top choice for STB ATSC tuners albeit the issues you mentioned. And also the remote sucked that came with it


----------



## morpheus647




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc* /forum/post/18811359
> 
> 
> Don't know if it matters, but we're in N Raleigh and our box was left by a tech. After numerous trips to fix various problems with SA/Cisco boxes I think he was tired of seeing me ...
> 
> 
> Samsung - Smt h3090
> 
> 
> Don't remember the ODN off the top of my head, I'll try to check later.
> 
> 
> Frank



I'm in NW Raleigh and also have the Samsung box, I just got cable/internet installed last month and was given the box on the first try. I don't know how to check ODN but if someone can give me instructions I'll check it.


----------



## DonB2

I have been watching two man and a rat faced kid or whatever it is called that is repeats coming on at 7pm on 50.1. I never noticed this with my Pioneer 43 inch Plasma but with my new Samsung 6000 using the built in tuner and speakers the voice sound "muffled or deep in a well" I do not find it as apparent on other stations.


I know the 6000 has back firing speakers but I would think if it was a "built in enhancement" I would hear it on all channels.


Just curious if anyone else has experienced this on 50.1.


Scoooper,


I just hooked up my "Samsung DTB-H260F" using HDMI to my Samsung 6000 tv and get great video but no audio. DO you recall if the H260 passes audio thru the HDMI cable or do I have to run a separate audio in to the tv?


Never mind Scooper I got audio working with the H260 on HDMI. Had to change Dolby to PCM in H260 settings. I thought I had already done that but apparently it did not take if I did.


----------



## alex7577

Has anyone notice a severe stuttering issue with HBO HD on sunday nights. I'm pretty sure this may be my 3+ year old SA 8300 HD because a standalond HD box doesn't reproduce the problem. Other channels are fine on the 8300 HD but HBO HD on sunday nights have been really bad. This is the 2nd sunday its done it.


----------



## tarheelone

Was excited to be flipping through the guide tonight and see that my Bravos were on ESPN2 tonight going against the Nationals and their phenom that is Stephen Strasburg. So I turn on ESPN2 and I'm greeted with ESPNNEWS. Great the game is blacked out. Must be on MASN, I'll just flip over to MASN and watch it... OH WAIT, can't do that...cause someone refuses to carry it... Thanks TWC.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18837903
> 
> 
> Was excited to be flipping through the guide tonight and see that my Bravos were on ESPN2 tonight going against the Nationals and their phenom that is Stephen Strasburg. So I turn on ESPN2 and I'm greeted with ESPNNEWS. Great the game is blacked out. Must be on MASN, I'll just flip over to MASN and watch it... OH WAIT, can't do that...cause someone refuses to carry it... Thanks TWC.



Ah stop complaining. Time Warner just gave you the Auction Network for nothing!


I know I've been crying out for that channel since back in the day when it became so massively popular and the number one reason people get digital cable.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18837903
> 
> 
> Was excited to be flipping through the guide tonight and see that my Bravos were on ESPN2 tonight going against the Nationals and their phenom that is Stephen Strasburg. So I turn on ESPN2 and I'm greeted with ESPNNEWS. Great the game is blacked out. Must be on MASN, I'll just flip over to MASN and watch it... OH WAIT, can't do that...cause someone refuses to carry it... Thanks TWC.



Have you told them (TWC)? Not that it will do any good ... I have a million times directly and through MASN's playballnow.org site. Actually, it's in the hands of the biggest black hole known to man (the US government ... specifically the FCC). So, we shouldn't expect anything to happen. I'm sure TWC is lining the pockets of the FCC commissioners.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18837903
> 
> 
> blacked out. Must be on MASN



Is MLB.tv an option? I can't stand baseball (watching paint dry is more interesting to me), but as an NFL fan who does not want DirecTV, I've been jealous of MLB's MLB.tv. I know that if I was a baseball fan, I'd have a Roku with MLB.tv. But, then again, I know next to nothing about MLB's arcane blackout rules. Would you have been able to watch the game if you subscribed to MLB.tv? Or would it be blacked out there as well?


Drew


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18839756
> 
> 
> Is MLB.tv an option? I can't stand baseball (watching paint dry is more interesting to me), but as an NFL fan who does not want DirecTV, I've been jealous of MLB's MLB.tv. I know that if I was a baseball fan, I'd have a Roku with MLB.tv. But, then again, I know next to nothing about MLB's arcane blackout rules. Would you have been able to watch the game if you subscribed to MLB.tv? Or would it be blacked out there as well?
> 
> 
> Drew



It would be blacked out on MLB.tv as well. YES and a couple of other RSN's have specific "in market" packages for MLB.tv, but not MASN.


----------



## thess

If I am paying for TWC's cable internet but not television, am I *entitled* to have the clear QAM locals work properly?


I had my tv package shut off about a week ago (I go through this every couple of years), expecting to be able to keep recording the clear QAM locals. Just noticed I seem to have lost WLFL entirely, and WRAZ is just barely functional. (I'm using BeyondTV with a clear QAM tuner, a setup I've been using for years at this location through various bouts of turning TWC tv service on and off.) I've run scans on both BeyondTV and WMC7, for what it's worth. This card was getting all the clear QAM channels fine until I had them pull the plug.


Does this mean it's a good bet they borked the filter or whatever they put on, and if so is there anything I could really do about it? I assume they're not going to come fix a 'television' problem when I'm not paying for television service. Which is reasonable; just curious if this sounds like what might be going on. I don't see any other folks posting in the last page or so about losing CW.


I guess I can drag out the good ol' channel master.


----------



## prerunnerv6

I was wondering if anyone has experienced random times of pixelation on WRAL 5.1? Just last week I got my new tv setup after 1.5 months of no tv being in that particular room. So I haven't watched OTA much in over a month. Anyway, now that I have the new tv setup, I get random moments of pixelation OTA. So far, I've only seen it on WRAL 5.1 and haven't seen it on the other channels. And I'm still getting 70-80% signal on that channel.


I didn't have this problem with the my earlier tv. But as I said, there was over a month of no tv so I don't know if it's my new tv that's the issue or if it's the OTA channel. I don't see this happen on satellite, blu-ray, or dvd sources.


Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/18843375
> 
> 
> If I am paying for TWC's cable internet but not television, am I *entitled* to have the clear QAM locals work properly?



No, you're not. It is just an accident that the frequency used by cable modems tends to be above the normal analog range (2-75) that TWC filters when you shut off your TV service. It sounds like the filter they put on your line is stronger than previous filters, or else something has changed to make your signal weaker.


Maybe there is a splitter in front of your connection now. I could imagine the cable guy didn't have any filters on his truck, and he added you via a splitter to an already filtered line. The first thing I'd try would be to put a bi-directional amp on the line, and see if boosting the signal helps.


The only case you've got to get TWC involved is if it is interfering with the service you do pay for -- your internet service. Assuming you've got the same Motorola cable modem most of us have, you can go to http://192.168.100.1 and navigate to "signal" from there, and see if your signal is in the acceptable range. Search back in this thread (or use google) to see what that range is.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I have experienced varied issues with 5.1 and really don't know why. It will show very strong signal strength but then freeze on me. It is worst when it is windy out and trees are moving causing more multi path issues.


On the other hand I find 50.1 to be much more reliable and yet the two of them are broadcasting from the same farm.


So maybe it is the frequency that 5.1 broadcasts on.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18845045
> 
> 
> I have experienced varied issues with 5.1 and really don't know why. It will show very strong signal strength but then freeze on me. It is worst when it is windy out and trees are moving causing more multi path issues.
> 
> 
> On the other hand I find 50.1 to be much more reliable and yet the two of them are broadcasting from the same farm.
> 
> 
> So maybe it is the frequency that 5.1 broadcasts on.



They come from the same tower, and are only one frequency apart (5.1 is UHF 48, and 50.1 is UHF 49), but something about that makes all the difference. I ran into interesting issues when adjusting my CM4228 to try to get my HD Homerun working reliably this spring. In the old location in my attic (where no LG based tuner had a problem for years), the HDHR could not get 50.1 reliably. If I turned the antenna 10 degrees, then the HDHR could get 50.1 perfectly, and 5.1 would start to drop out. I put it down to multipath issues affecting 48 and 49 differently. I finally moved the antenna to a location where I can get them both reliably (but where the HDHR sometimes pixelates on 17; 17 was perfect in the old location).


To the OP -- It sounds like the tuner on your new TV is not as good as the old TV's tuner. I'd try adjusting the antenna before doing anything else. Just curious, but what was the old TV, and what is the new one?


Drew


----------



## thess

Drew, thanks as always for your extremely helpful responses.


I tried an amp last night and it helped WRAZ a bit but WLFL is still MIA. It does feel like a signal issue to me. I'll try your test tonight. No net connectivity problems that I've noticed yet, though, so I think I will have to make do.


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18845045
> 
> 
> I have experienced varied issues with 5.1 and really don't know why. It will show very strong signal strength but then freeze on me. It is worst when it is windy out and trees are moving causing more multi path issues.



Yes, it's like part of the screen freezes and has to recreate that part of the screen. I noticed it on mainly fast movement, but not consistently. And so far it's only 5.1.


----------



## prerunnerv6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18845075
> 
> 
> To the OP -- It sounds like the tuner on your new TV is not as good as the old TV's tuner. I'd try adjusting the antenna before doing anything else. Just curious, but what was the old TV, and what is the new one?
> 
> 
> Drew




More specifics: I've used a "coat hanger antenna" in my attic since late 2008. TV's went from Samsung 42a450 to 50b450 to my current 63c550. On the 63c550, there is breakup on fast movement, but not all of the time. Examples: 1) Entertainment Tonight transition scenes will pixelate. 2) On the Progressive Insurance commercial...when the white suv is driving off screen, the back of the vehicle will pixelate. (I don't know if "pixelate" is a real word or not.)


I have only been able to duplicate this on 5.1 so far. And since there was no tv in the room for over a month, I can't tell if it's the new tv (63c550) or if something changed on channel 5.1 itself during the month I wasn't watching OTA. 5.1 was very reliable for me in the past.


Thanks for any suggestions. I might connect my external tuner and see if it does the same thing.


----------



## cgreco

Did I miss something? What happened to WRDC, channel 28.1 OTA? The channel is not tuning in with any of my three STBs (Zenith 901, DTVPal, DTVPal DVR). It was one of my strongest signals, my antenna hasn't moved, and now it's signal strength is at zero.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/18847419
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? What happened to WRDC, channel 28.1 OTA? The channel is not tuning in with any of my three STBs (Zenith 901, DTVPal, DTVPal DVR). It was one of my strongest signals, my antenna hasn't moved, and now it's signal strength is at zero.



I have it fine here in Apex... Judge Joe Brown is on right now....


Did you try a rescan?


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18847510
> 
> 
> I have it fine here in Apex... Judge Joe Brown is on right now....
> 
> 
> Did you try a rescan?



My bad. I forgot that I had patch an in-house camera into my 2x2 amplifier. Somehow that was causing interference with the OTA signals from my antenna. Don't know why since the camera is modulated to channel 80, but disconnecting the camera fixed the problem.


----------



## VisionOn

I noticed two new channels appear in my guide today.


1333 3DTV1

1334 3DTV2


I can't see them but I don't have a 3D set or TWC box. Could also be internal test channels.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18851717
> 
> 
> I noticed two new channels appear in my guide today.
> 
> 
> 1333 3DTV1
> 
> 1334 3DTV2
> 
> 
> I can't see them but I don't have a 3D set or TWC box. Could also be internal test channels.


*Coke Zero 400 from Daytona in 3D*


In partnership with NASCAR.com, Time Warner Cable brings you the Coke Zero 400 streaming live from Daytona in 3D.


Watch it on Your 3DTV


Date: Saturday, July 3rd

Time: 7:30pm ET



Channels: *1333 (pit view) and 1334 (track view)*


What Do You Need to Watch 3D at Home?


A 3D TV (generally purchased after March 2010)

3D glasses (compatible with your specific 3D TV)

A compatible HD box connected to a new 3D TV (purchased after March 2010) via an HDMI cable. The following Time Warner Cable HD digital box models are 3D-capable:


Scientific Atlanta/Cisco: 4250, 8240, 8300, 4640, 4642, 8640, 8642

Samsung: 3050, 3090, 3260, 3262, 3270, 3272

Motorola: 3200M P1/P2, 3400M



If you meet all of the criteria above, please call 1-800-892-2253 to have the 3D code added to your Time Warner Cable account so you enjoy future 3D events.

For more information about 3D TV on Time Warner Cable, click here.


Other 3D events:


Yankees vs. Mariners July 10, 11

MLB All Star Game July 13

PGA Championship August 12-15


----------



## rbarans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/18837903
> 
> 
> Was excited to be flipping through the guide tonight and see that my Bravos were on ESPN2 tonight going against the Nationals and their phenom that is Stephen Strasburg. So I turn on ESPN2 and I'm greeted with ESPNNEWS. Great the game is blacked out. Must be on MASN, I'll just flip over to MASN and watch it... OH WAIT, can't do that...cause someone refuses to carry it... Thanks TWC.



It seems that Nationals fans (however many there are in Raleigh) are getting the raw end of the deal again. Checked on FOX 50's online TV guide and they are showing Braves/Marlins on Saturday instead of Nats/Mets - which FOX moved to a 4PM national game as Strasburg is throwing.


I sent an email to FOX 50 to get the rationale, no response yet. You would think that the local FOX would have to broadcast the mlb-defined "home" team for this area?


----------



## jamieh1

If anyone can get WCTI 12 or WYDO 14 in the Raleigh area, these stations have gone to HD news. These are the 1st 2 stations in the Greenville Washington New Bern market to get HD news.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbarans* /forum/post/18852013
> 
> 
> It seems that Nationals fans (however many there are in Raleigh) are getting the raw end of the deal again. Checked on FOX 50's online TV guide and they are showing Braves/Marlins on Saturday instead of Nats/Mets - which FOX moved to a 4PM national game as Strasburg is throwing.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to FOX 50 to get the rationale, no response yet. You would think that the local FOX would have to broadcast the mlb-defined "home" team for this area?



Not Fox50's fault. Blame MLB (for designating the Nats and the O's as "local" for us here in NC), Time Warner Cable (for refusing to carry MASN which has exclusive local rights for the Nats and the O's), and MASN (for insisting on basic cable placement with TWC). Choose any or all of them-- but not Fox50.


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18854408
> 
> 
> Not Fox50's fault. Blame MLB (for designating the Nats and the O's as "local" for us here in NC), Time Warner Cable (for refusing to carry MASN which has exclusive local rights for the Nats and the O's), and MASN (for insisting on basic cable placement with TWC). Choose any or all of them-- but not Fox50.



Heck, add the FCC to the list too !


Frank


----------



## rbarans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18854408
> 
> 
> Not Fox50's fault. Blame MLB (for designating the Nats and the O's as "local" for us here in NC), Time Warner Cable (for refusing to carry MASN which has exclusive local rights for the Nats and the O's), and MASN (for insisting on basic cable placement with TWC). Choose any or all of them-- but not Fox50.



Well, I'm pretty sure Fox 50 can show whatever game of the three 4 PM ones that they deem of most interest for the viewing area. I guess they see this still as Braves territory rather than the mlb defined home teams. As a Mets fan, I was hoping the Nats would get some love







(oh and watching Strasburg would be fun too)


UPDATE - Actually, maybe FOX 50 changed their minds - just went online again and the listing shows Nats/Mets instead - but the show description states Braves/Marlins. So who knows what we'll get.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbarans* /forum/post/18854780
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure Fox 50 can show whatever game of the three 4 PM ones that they deem of most interest for the viewing area. I guess they see this still as Braves territory rather than the mlb defined home teams. As a Mets fan, I was hoping the Nats would get some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh and watching Strasburg would be fun too)
> 
> 
> UPDATE - Actually, maybe FOX 50 changed their minds - just went online again and the listing shows Nats/Mets instead - but the show description states Braves/Marlins. So who knows what we'll get.



Nope. Fox50 must abide by MLB's local blackout rules. You will not see the Nats game. There have been ZERO Nats and O's games in this area for over 2 years. And, the previous person is right-- the biggest entity to blame is the FCC. They have sat on this appeal for 18 months. Another shining example of Federal government ineptitude.


----------



## rbarans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18856143
> 
> 
> Nope. Fox50 must abide by MLB's local blackout rules. You will not see the Nats game. There have been ZERO Nats and O's games in this area for over 2 years. And, the previous person is right-- the biggest entity to blame is the FCC. They have sat on this appeal for 18 months. Another shining example of Federal government ineptitude.



Actually got a message from the Program Director of Fox 50 to my email (kudos to them for responding):

_Hello,


Great to see you are keeping up with MLB on FOX!


Actually, FOX sports just contacted us to reassign us to the Mets/Nationals game.


Enjoy the game and thank you for your interest!


Best regards,




Joanne Stanley


Program Director


WRAZ-TV FOX 50 / RTV


Raleigh/Durham, NC_


So it looks like they will show the game. I think that the reason that there hasn't been a Nationals or O's game on TV here in the past two years is due to the fact that neither have been on a national game (Fox or ESPN Sun Night). Any other game is on MASN and obviously not carried by TWC. For any Nats fans, they should be happy that Strasburg changes that a bit.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18856143
> 
> 
> Nope. Fox50 must abide by MLB's local blackout rules. You will not see the Nats game. There have been ZERO Nats and O's games in this area for over 2 years. And, the previous person is right-- the biggest entity to blame is the FCC. They have sat on this appeal for 18 months. Another shining example of Federal government ineptitude.



No they don't. Fox has TV rights for all afternoon games (or 8pm when that's when they air it).


The Fox Saturday games are not like the other national games (TBS Sunday, MLB Monday/Wednesday, MLBN Thursday/Saturday). Fox on Saturday supersedes all other broadcasts. In fact, when Fox broadcasts a game, the local stations do NOT. It's Fox or nothing.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/18859495
> 
> 
> No they don't. Fox has TV rights for all afternoon games (or 8pm when that's when they air it).
> 
> 
> The Fox Saturday games are not like the other national games (TBS Sunday, MLB Monday/Wednesday, MLBN Thursday/Saturday). Fox on Saturday supersedes all other broadcasts. In fact, when Fox broadcasts a game, the local stations do NOT. It's Fox or nothing.



I stand corrected. But, since the Nats and O's generally suck ... this is the only (O's or Nats) game I can think of in the past 2 plus years that has not been blacked out (including the Strasburg games recently shown nationally on TBS, ESPN, etc)-- since MASN carries 99.99% of each teams games.


----------



## WildBill

For those that questioned internet service only, and hoping to get QAM as a benefit...


I did this for a period of time but found the signals to be hit or miss. Then I switched to the lowest tier service, which includes just the local channels and no digital content for just under $15 a month. That allowed me to receive the clear-QAM channels without a hitch.


Since then however, I went to the lowest digital package so I can not guarantee that this approach still works to give you the local QAM channels but I would say likely. (TW keeps modifying their filters)

That 'ultra basic local only' lineup is the cheapest option, aside from an Antenna setup to usually get all the local QAM channels with high reliability. TW does not advertise or make the 'locals only without digital' easy to find.










NOTE - Antenna's are a very good alternative but they can present challenges depending upon location, location and location.







So, to each his own.


I keep an antenna setup just for emergencies or cable outages. Years ago I ran an rooftop antenna with great results.


----------



## thess

I was the one asking about clear QAM locals upthread. I haven't actually followed up on it yet (via the PC/ tuner card, nor checking signal strength to cable modem).


However, I ran a channel scan from a digital TV from a different part of the house the other night, different jack, and it found and displayed everything just fine, including WRAZHD, WLFLHD, and all 500 shopping channels that they are kind enough not to encrypt (heh). In other words, the clear QAM locals are getting into the house for at least one location/device, so there must be something else going on. I just need to find the time to track it down.


Thanks for taking the time to post, though.


----------



## ncsu1

why is WRAZ downsizing the game to SD to run severe weather crawls? why can't they just squeeze the game video up like they do on WRAL?


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncsu1* /forum/post/18920372
> 
> 
> why is WRAZ downsizing the game to SD to run severe weather crawls? why can't they just squeeze the game video up like they do on WRAL?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18034477
> 
> 
> The Fox splicer does not allow local stations to provide overlays in HD. The new splicer that is to be rolled out this year is supposed to support such things.



- Trip


----------



## jspENC

Then how is WYDO doing HD crawls on the HD picture? Also other stations in Charlotte and High Point are doing it.


----------



## DonB2

I find it interesting that PBS and TV guide refer to the Poirot episode last night as "New" when it is really over a year old. OK I guess "New" to this side of the Pond.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18927618
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that PBS and TV guide refer to the Poirot episode last night as "New" when it is really over a year old. OK I guess "New" to this side of the Pond.



That's interesting. SageTV says its original air date was July 18, 2010, and they pull their listings from the Tribune Media Services based Zap2It (like most PVR software). But I thought TV Guide had their own source. So it is interesting that they are all wrong..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

If you do a search on Poirot Series you will see when each episode aired.

My brother caught "2010" also , I missed it but probably would have po'd me anyway.


I wish I could say I could solve them all the first time and I surely should be able to solve one I have seen before like last nights but can't say as normally can


----------



## toadfannc

Anybody else lose almost all channels this AM starting around 7am? Both of my boxes can't get (ex.) A&E, ESPN, Food Network, etc. (analog, digital and HD versions). Yet, they can get local, SDV (ex. ESPNNews), and premium (ex. HBO). I'm thinking this is wide spread. TWC's support # is a constant busy (but that may be normal).


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18936922
> 
> 
> Anybody else lose almost all channels this AM starting around 7am? Both of my boxes can't get (ex.) A&E, ESPN, Food Network, etc. (analog, digital and HD versions). Yet, they can get local, SDV (ex. ESPNNews), and premium (ex. HBO). I'm thinking this is wide spread. TWC's support # is a constant busy (but that may be normal).



I know last night and early this morning TWC was having a lot of problems with their internet service being down. I just checked the network status this morning and they are still having RR problems in Raleigh. It's possible that it could have something to do with that outage. Then again it's Time Warner so probably not.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18936922
> 
> 
> Anybody else lose almost all channels this AM starting around 7am? Both of my boxes can't get (ex.) A&E, ESPN, Food Network, etc. (analog, digital and HD versions). Yet, they can get local, SDV (ex. ESPNNews), and premium (ex. HBO). I'm thinking this is wide spread. TWC's support # is a constant busy (but that may be normal).



Yes, same issue here in the Cary / Holly Springs area. A few channels come in, most do not. No problem (so far) with RoadRunner.


Bob


----------



## Mazda 3s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/18936922
> 
> 
> Anybody else lose almost all channels this AM starting around 7am? Both of my boxes can't get (ex.) A&E, ESPN, Food Network, etc. (analog, digital and HD versions). Yet, they can get local, SDV (ex. ESPNNews), and premium (ex. HBO). I'm thinking this is wide spread. TWC's support # is a constant busy (but that may be normal).



Yup, most everything is down here in Garner. I pulled up their online chat and it says I'm number 488 in queue










So yeah, they're having some issues


----------



## Hiatt66

Same thing is happening in Goldsboro too!


----------



## jminer1

Same thing here at the corner of Cary and Durham. Can't receive any channel higher than 24 with the cable box. Analog cable (no box) seems to be ok, as does Road Runner. Started here earlier than 7am. Tried customer service for about 30 minutes with nothing but busy signals. Just started an online chat, number 725 in the queue. I'm glad this forum exists or else I would think I was going nuts.


----------



## NCCaniac

So much for TWC's claim that sat owners have to deal with more outages than cable. It was cable outages that drove me to sat in the first place.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jminer1* /forum/post/18937818
> 
> 
> Same thing here at the corner of Cary and Durham. Can't receive any channel higher than 24 with the cable box. Analog cable (no box) seems to be ok, as does Road Runner. Started here earlier than 7am. Tried customer service for about 30 minutes with nothing but busy signals. Just started an online chat, number 725 in the queue. I'm glad this forum exists or else I would think I was going nuts.



From Wral.com


Meanwhile, some Time Warner digital cable customers are unable to see some channels. A spokeswoman said a "software problem" was causing some channel to go dark. There is no estimate of when the issue will be fixed or the number of customers affected. The spokeswoman said customers do not need to call Time Warner to report the issue.


----------



## chrad44

just got an email from twc:


To our digital cable customers,


As you might know, this morning we experienced a loss of several digital channels and we are working hard to get the issue resolved. We apologize for the inconvenience.


A software error occurred causing many digital cable customers in the Triangle and Fayetteville to lose their digital channels. While we were able to restore service for some customers, many are still experiencing channel outages. The screen on these channels directs you to call customer service. Be assured, this is not an issue with your account. There is no need to call customer service at this time, as our engineers are fully engaged in resolving the issue.


Again, we are sorry for the inconvenience and are working as hard as we can to restore your service.


----------



## willobandb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrad44* /forum/post/18938996
> 
> 
> just got an email from twc:
> 
> 
> To our digital cable customers,
> 
> 
> As you might know, this morning we experienced a loss of several digital channels and we are working hard to get the issue resolved. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> 
> A software error occurred causing many digital cable customers in the Triangle and Fayetteville to lose their digital channels. While we were able to restore service for some customers, many are still experiencing channel outages. The screen on these channels directs you to call customer service. Be assured, this is not an issue with your account. There is no need to call customer service at this time, as our engineers are fully engaged in resolving the issue.
> 
> 
> Again, we are sorry for the inconvenience and are working as hard as we can to restore your service.



Just checked and mine is back, wonder what the refund/credit policy is for losing about half of a "viewing day" worth of TV service?


Bob


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> *Again, we are sorry*



That pretty much says it all!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willobandb* /forum/post/18939385
> 
> 
> Just checked and mine is back, wonder what the refund/credit policy is for losing about half of a "viewing day" worth of TV service?



The policy is usually "ignore the customer until they complain loud enough."


----------



## rollcage

They sent me a coupon for a free pay-per-view movie a month ago for an outage I didn't even know I had had ... perhaps they'll do the same here.


Didn't have the most recent issue in SW Raleigh, by the way.


----------



## brassjunky

Did anyone else lose WRAZ, WTVD and WNCN digital channels over the antenna yesterday?


(I've still got WUNC, WRAL, and WLFL)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brassjunky* /forum/post/18942716
> 
> 
> Did anyone else lose WRAZ, WTVD and WNCN digital channels over the antenna yesterday?
> 
> 
> (I've still got WUNC, WRAL, and WLFL)



No problems for me with the others, but NBC17 is very flaky for me this morning. My XC5000 based Pinnacle 800i gets it with no issues, but neither my HDHR or my Dvico Fusion HDTV5 can even get a lock on it.


I wonder if there is some kind of atmospheric thing going on causing something to drown out our locals? Trip?


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Could be. I'm not home to be able to look for anything.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/18947818
> 
> 
> Could be. I'm not home to be able to look for anything.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Whatever it was, it seems to be better now. Even the HDHR can get a lock now..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I was reading something on line the other night while waiting on the phone with Century Link to get my DSL working about some high level change in the Atmosphere that was much wider then normal and could impact GPS communications. But I think the bounce that TV signals works with is low in the atmosphere and may not be impacted by this wide high level change.\\


----------



## gstelmack

Heh. Apparently RoadRunner here does not meet the new FCC definition for broadband service, necessary for streaming video according to the FCC. The definition requires 4Mbs down and 1 Mbs up, and the best we can do with RoadRunner is 512Kbs up. With U-Verse and it's 1.5 Mbs up not widespread enough, Wake County is considered underserved for broadband by the FCC:

http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Da...C-10-129A1.pdf 


Maybe that will get TWC to start rolling out DOCSIS 3 or do SOMETHING to get our upload speeds up soon.


----------



## ApexRon

Last year, after having many issues associated with the TWC provided DVR, I purchased a TiVo and have been pleased, though I now have a Tuning Adapter and cable card. The only issues were when the Tuning Adapter fell asleep and had to be power cycled every couple of months. I did have an issue with pixelation on several channels for which the tech installed an amplifier on the coax so that all my signals are now running hot.


Yesterday I discovered that a scheduled recording did not take place, though I saw the record light on. I checked the channel and nothing which is why the scheduled recording did not complete.


Today, I went through the usual process of power cycling the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo which when completed had the same issue. I then got a hold of TWC via a chat and a dispatch has been arranged 6 days from now. I inventoried 37 channels and found that 19 of them were not receiving programming.


I would love to switch to satellite but don't have the view necessary. ATT has a new offering and my neighbor raves about it.


Comments appreciated.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/18950404
> 
> 
> Last year, after having many issues associated with the TWC provided DVR, I purchased a TiVo and have been pleased, though I now have a Tuning Adapter and cable card. The only issues were when the Tuning Adapter fell asleep and had to be power cycled every couple of months. I did have an issue with pixelation on several channels for which the tech installed an amplifier on the coax so that all my signals are now running hot.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I discovered that a scheduled recording did not take place, though I saw the record light on. I checked the channel and nothing which is why the scheduled recording did not complete.
> 
> 
> Today, I went through the usual process of power cycling the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo which when completed had the same issue. I then got a hold of TWC via a chat and a dispatch has been arranged 6 days from now. I inventoried 37 channels and found that 19 of them were not receiving programming.
> 
> 
> I would love to switch to satellite but don't have the view necessary. ATT has a new offering and my neighbor raves about it.
> 
> 
> Comments appreciated.



I had a similar issue on one of my TiVo's last night. It resolved itself overnight and all is back up and runnng fine today.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/18950192
> 
> 
> Heh. Apparently RoadRunner here does not meet the new FCC definition for broadband service, necessary for streaming video according to the FCC. The definition requires 4Mbs down and 1 Mbs up, and the best we can do with RoadRunner is 512Kbs up



It is at least technically possible to get 1Mb/s up with RR. They changed something on my account when diagnosing a problem last winter, and never changed it back. I get a sustained 1Mb/s up now. I haven't complained.. It made me a lot less eager to jump to UVerse.


I'm jealous of my in-laws with FiOS in NewPort News VA. They pay for the lowest tier, and get a sustained 30Mb/s down and 20Mb/s up.


Drew


----------



## ApexRon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18950428
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue on one of my TiVo's last night. It resolved itself overnight and all is back up and runnng fine today.



It's a miracle!


The 19 missing channels appeared late last night. I will hang on to my TWC dispatch for another 24 hours, just in case.


Communicating with the TWC Level 1 help desk is so frustrating for any technical customer. I believe they don't have the right tools to really determine the nature of most issues, they just use the Easy Button, dispatch. DirecTV would at least pass the customer to a Level 2 or 3 person who had the right tools and knowledge.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18950466
> 
> 
> It is at least technically possible to get 1Mb/s up with RR. They changed something on my account when diagnosing a problem last winter, and never changed it back. I get a sustained 1Mb/s up now. I haven't complained.. It made me a lot less eager to jump to UVerse.



Business Class will do it, but not standard residential service. That 1.5 Mbps is the biggest reason I want U-Verse, although the 18 Mbps down would be nice as well. Unfortunately it turns out I'm too far from the VRAD, so now I have to wait for their pair bonding upgrade to hit the neighborhood, and have to figure out how to get notified when it does.


Unless of course TWC upgrades us to DOCSIS 3 or does something else to improve bandwidth speeds in the area to meet the new definition (and then advertise the heck out of how generous they are I'm sure).


----------



## DonB2

Why do you guys need so much upload speed? Are you running web sites from your houses? Just curious.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18959967
> 
> 
> Why do you guys need so much upload speed? Are you running web sites from your houses? Just curious.



Slingbox...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18959967
> 
> 
> Why do you guys need so much upload speed? Are you running web sites from your houses? Just curious.



I work from home. Uploading a 1MB driver build to our test lab is a PITA when the upload speed is not much better than a modem.


Not to mention email attachments, and family stuff, like uploading photos to Picasa (or for professional printing).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Ok, Thanks for the Upload Factoids.


----------



## 46f3

Ok, dropped the cable and picked up an el cheapo indoor antenna to get OTA HD.


I can get all CBS, NBC, WRAZ, WLFL and a few others, but no WRAL? What gives?


I checked antenna web and it looks like all the major stations are about ~17ish miles away.


In Cary, NC using an indoor antenna. I'm in a condo so an outdoor antenna isn't happening. Would a preamp or a larger indoor antenna help?


----------



## Trip in VA

Er, WRAL is CBS. Do you mean WTVD/ABC?


- Trip


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18960060
> 
> 
> I work from home. Uploading a 1MB driver build to our test lab is a PITA when the upload speed is not much better than a modem.
> 
> 
> Not to mention email attachments, and family stuff, like uploading photos to Picasa (or for professional printing).



And TWC Business Class is actually worse value. The upload may be improved but the download speed maxes out a 7Mb on the highest cost tier.


Not to mention the quality of service. When they mistakenly cancel employee accounts and then cannot reactivate without opening an entirely new contract and routinely send out consumer RR-techs without informing them of it's a business class line you can see the TWC genes run equally through all their services.


And that "prioritized traffic" ... when the speeds are as slow as they are it makes no difference.


It was an acceptable service 6 years ago, but like everything else TWC provide they don't make any effort to improve services in the Raleigh area.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApexRon* /forum/post/18952041
> 
> 
> Communicating with the TWC Level 1 help desk is so frustrating for any technical customer. I believe they don't have the right tools to really determine the nature of most issues, they just use the Easy Button, dispatch. DirecTV would at least pass the customer to a Level 2 or 3 person who had the right tools and knowledge.



I've been through this stupid dance every time I've called just to get to the CableCard Center.


You should check out this thread over at the TiVO community.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=420059 


TiVO or Moxi, tuning adapters suck and the SDV implementation in this area sucks. There's no escaping it as long as TWC own this area and you use cable.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18959967
> 
> 
> Why do you guys need so much upload speed? Are you running web sites from your houses? Just curious.



Another aspect is that your upload speed actually is a throttling factor in your download speed.


You might have 6Mbps down and 512kbps down... but your download speed for multiple activities at the same time (checking/sending email, visiting a Web page, downloading a file, streaming a movie, etc.) might never reach the 6mbps if your computer is waiting for all its upload requests to be answered.


I find since having 18Mbps down and 1.5 Mbps up... that I get a lot more reliable higher speed connections even if they are nowhere near 18Mbps than I did before because I'm not choking all my upload bandwidth multitasking.


----------



## 46f3

Whoops, thanks for the catch. I mean WTVD ABC 11.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46f3* /forum/post/18964356
> 
> 
> Whoops, thanks for the catch. I mean WTVD ABC 11.



ABC 11 is a VHF channel while all the others are UHF. Make sure you indoor antenna is rated to cover VHF channels. I suspect you will need to find a more suitable antenna.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18964412
> 
> 
> ABC 11 is a VHF channel while all the others are UHF. Make sure you indoor antenna is rated to cover VHF channels. I suspect you will need to find a more suitable antenna.



I wouldn't buy a new antenna just to get WTVD. First just turn the antenna around about 180 degrees, and try to get WXLV from the triad. They don't over-compress their signal like WTVD, and have a *much* better picture.


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18959967
> 
> 
> Why do you guys need so much upload speed? Are you running web sites from your houses? Just curious.



Gaming, especially if you want to host a game, is another factor.


----------



## 46f3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18964517
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy a new antenna just to get WTVD. First just turn the antenna around about 180 degrees, and try to get WXLV from the triad. They don't over-compress their signal like WTVD, and have a *much* better picture.
> 
> 
> Drew



Thanks! For some reason I get WXLV in the bedroom (without turning the antenna around, maybe 20 feet from the living room tv), but not out in the living room. Perhaps the other tv has a better tuner?


----------



## Scooper

Not as many walls, whatever.


----------



## Starhawk

Anyone know when/if we will ever get Comedy Central in HD on Time-Warner cable? It looks like channel 1304 is the placeholder with the new channel list.


----------



## DonB2

Drewho, How are you getting "WXLV" ? Off the back side of one of your attic antennas?


Is the channel number 12.1 ?


----------



## Kevad

On a high-speed internet note: According to this thread on dslreports, the Raleigh area is slated to get DOCSIS 3.0 in the November timeframe. (RoadRunner WideBand) The plans in Charlotte look decent and will probably be what's offered here - 50Mb down/5Mb upload for $99 /month.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r243...o-Raleigh-Area


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18976984
> 
> 
> Drewho, How are you getting "WXLV" ? Off the back side of one of your attic antennas?
> 
> 
> Is the channel number 12.1 ?



12.1 is WXII (NBC).


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/18977227
> 
> 
> The plans in Charlotte look decent and will probably be what's offered here - 50Mb down/5Mb upload for $99 /month.



Only double the price... not sure I'd say that's *decent*, given how lame the current service levels are. Especially if they bring back the cap ideas.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/18976984
> 
> 
> Drewho, How are you getting "WXLV" ? Off the back side of one of your attic antennas?
> 
> 
> Is the channel number 12.1 ?



No.. I have a CM4228 pointed "east" to the Garner tower farm, and another pointed "west". The "west" antenna was intended only for WUNC. Luckily, the triad towers are almost directly behind the WUNC tower from my location, so I get WLXV perfectly. It is 45-1 (physical is 29).


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/18978529
> 
> 
> Only double the price... not sure I'd say that's *decent*, given how lame the current service levels are. Especially if they bring back the cap ideas.



Especially when just up the road in Wilson they have had this level of service for nearly two years:


10Mbps Tier10 Mbps10 Mbps$34.9520Mbps Tier20 Mbps20 Mbps$54.9540Mbps Tier40 Mbps40 Mbps$99.9560Mbps Tier60 Mbps60 Mbps$199.95100Mbps Tier100 Mbps100 Mbps$299.95

20 up and down would be more than adequate for me. Especially at the same price I'm paying for the current pitiful 512Kb up TWC is charging now.


----------



## DonB2

Drew,


I will have to give WLXV 45-1 (physical is 29) a try off my PBS 4228.


On another note last night I tried recording some PBS shows that started after midnight. I only got one complete the rest were just blank screens with either the UNC logo at lower right corner or 2010 and some text along the lower part of the screen.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/18977227
> 
> 
> On a high-speed internet note: According to this thread on dslreports, the Raleigh area is slated to get DOCSIS 3.0 in the November timeframe. (RoadRunner WideBand) The plans in Charlotte look decent and will probably be what's offered here - 50Mb down/5Mb upload for $99 /month.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r243...o-Raleigh-Area



Great news, may mean I won't have to figure out when AT&T rolls out pair bonding and I can try for U-Verse again.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/18992154
> 
> 
> 20 up and down would be more than adequate for me. Especially at the same price I'm paying for the current pitiful 512Kb up TWC is charging now.



TWC was lobbying the NC leg. last year to get rid of this competition from local governments. I think the bill they were trying to shove through failed.


Drew


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18994249
> 
> 
> TWC was lobbying the NC leg. last year to get rid of this competition from local governments. I think the bill they were trying to shove through failed.



Yeah it did, but I don't think it will make much difference to anyone for a very long time.



> Quote:
> http://stopthecap.com/2010/07/12/you...orth-carolina/
> 
> 
> A bill to temporarily ban municipal broadband projects in North Carolina went down in flames early Saturday after a marathon 19-hour closing session of the legislature allowed a handful of pro-consumer legislators to finally corner and kill the bill. But that victory would not have come without a coordinated effort by consumers and communities across the state vociferously objecting to legislation designed to protect the duopoly of phone and cable service offered by Time Warner Cable, AT&T, and CenturyLink.
> 
> 
> This was the fourth attempt by big telecom companies to get state legislators to do their bidding. It's almost as if they want to work harder to stop competitors from delivering service than they work at delivering it themselves. North Carolina is ranked 41st out of 50 states in broadband adoption. Significant areas of the state are not served by any broadband provider, and broadband speeds experienced by customers in North Carolina are among the slowest in the country.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonB2

I think TWC has bought out the little independent Satellite Cable service that exists in Holly Springs. But so far it has not been made public that I know of.


On another note PBS UNC emailed me back and said they were doing system maintenance after midnight Sunday night and that is why the shows were not aired.


I guess it would have been nice if they had thrown and Sys Maintenance page up.


But not a big deal.


----------



## neumannu47

Starting today, my SA 8300HD displays red exclamation points inside triangles beside the shows that are to be deleted, I assume. Did I get an update over night? If so, is it good or bad? The performance of my last six DVRs has been terrible.


On a second topic, is "SignatureHome" on the agenda for Raleigh? I'm committed to trying U-Verse if they will ever offer it in my neighborhood. TWC is going to offer 25MB/5MB in November, supposedly. U-Verse had better hurry.


----------



## RMartin631

Is there some sort of power issue at WRAZ? I am getting a significantly weaker signal over here in Greenville. All of the rest of the Raleigh stations are at their normal power.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMartin631* /forum/post/19022788
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of power issue at WRAZ? I am getting a significantly weaker signal over here in Greenville. All of the rest of the Raleigh stations are at their normal power.



Same thing for me. I get WRAL, and WNCN but can't get a hint of a signal on FOX. This just started a few days ago.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Same for me. I thought it just started yesterday but I may be wrong. Glad to know it's not my equipment.


----------



## jspENC

I hope they fix it. Sometimes I like to watch their news in the morning.


----------



## pen15nv

So I just dropped cable this weekend and I'm looking for an antenna recommendation from the pros on here. I need an indoor, inexpensive (hoping to spend under $50) UHF/VHF (Thanks WTVD) antenna.


I found these 2 (which appear to be the same item) on google shopping. Does anybody have any experience with them?

http://www.google.com/products/catal...CAcQ8wIwADgA#p 

http://www.google.com/products/catal...CBcQ8wIwATgA#p 


I currently am using the little stick antenna that came with my USB HDTV tuner and I can get 5, 17, 28 and 50 no problem. I just need something a little stronger in the VHF band to pick up 11.


I'm in Raleigh near Crabtree. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jspENC

If I was you, I would get the channel master 4220 and put it in the attic or hide it up on a china cabinet or something similar. If that isn't enough for channel 11, go to radio shack and get plain looking rabbit ears







and add them in with a combiner, or at the connection of the balun on your 4220.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/18991956
> 
> 
> No.. I have a CM4228 pointed "east" to the Garner tower farm, and another pointed "west". The "west" antenna was intended only for WUNC. Luckily, the triad towers are almost directly behind the WUNC tower from my location, so I get WLXV perfectly. It is 45-1 (physical is 29).
> 
> 
> Drew



How do you combine these two signals? I have a 4228 pointed at Rocky Mount to get WRPX, and all of the stations broadcasting from Garner come in, PBS in Chapel Hill comes in, plus some of the Greensboro channels. I also have a 4221 that I could point somewhere else to get more (duplicate) channels but I wasn't sure how to combine them without causing problems with my current reception.


TIA


----------



## DrJoe

Does anyone have a clear QAM channel listing for Time Warner in North Raleigh/Wake Forest? If so, can they post it or a link to it? I'm new to the area and don't know the stations or their call letters/affiliations. There seem to be a bunch of public access channels in addition to the networks.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/19037206
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a clear QAM channel listing for Time Warner in North Raleigh/Wake Forest? If so, can they post it or a link to it? I'm new to the area and don't know the stations or their call letters/affiliations. There seem to be a bunch of public access channels in addition to the networks.



Enter your zip here:
http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ 


Don't get too excited yet. It's just PBS digitals and locals around these parts and a few lesser channels.


----------



## VisionOn

According to Russell's blog over at http://dtv.myncblogs.com/ NBC17 news will be switching to HD this weekend.


Finally. I was watching tonight and couldn't take the SD.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19041436
> 
> 
> According to Russell's blog over at http://dtv.myncblogs.com/ NBC17 news will be switching to HD this weekend.
> 
> 
> Finally. I was watching tonight and couldn't take the SD.



Cool beans - that means all the producers of newscasts are now in HD


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19041566
> 
> 
> Cool beans - that means all the producers of newscasts are now in HD



I haven't checked lately... has 22 ever started carrying the ABC11 10pm news in HD yet?


That would be the only thing left not airing locally in HD for local news once 17 jumps on board this weekend.


----------



## mbclev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19042459
> 
> 
> I haven't checked lately... has 22 ever started carrying the ABC11 10pm news in HD yet?



Yes, according to Wikipedia. (WLFL upgraded when WTVD did.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbclev* /forum/post/19042694
> 
> 
> Yes, according to Wikipedia. (WLFL upgraded when WTVD did.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL



I think I want to "see" this for myself - recording it tonight to check...


----------



## jspENC

I have watched 22 and the news is NOT HD.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19043227
> 
> 
> I have watched 22 and the news is NOT HD.



My last recollection is that while WLFL does pass through network programming in HD (CW) , their news feed from WTVD is not among them - but just to satisify my (and everyone else's curiousity) - I've got a recording set for tonight.


----------



## DonB2

Why is there no sub channels on 22.1 and 28.1 ?

1. Because there xmitters can't handle sub channels?

2. Because they don't have any extra programs to broadcast?

3. There budget is too small?

4. None of the above.


----------



## Trip in VA

2.


They're adding The Cool TV to one of them at some point in the future.


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

Trip, That makes me smile !! Maybe they will even play some seasonal music over the Holidays.


I would love to see the Weather Channel as a sub on some broadcast network. But I will not hold my breath on that.


Of course don't get me wrong as I do not want to see too much bandwidth stole from the HD feeds.


----------



## Scooper

I'd say 2 and/or 3...


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbclev* /forum/post/19042694
> 
> 
> Yes, according to Wikipedia. (WLFL upgraded when WTVD did.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WLFL



I know that is wrong... I just don't know if anything has changed in the last month. I check in periodically to see, and then when it is still SD I go back to ignoring it.


WLFL has lots of HD programming (particularly the CW stuff) but the ABC11 newsfeed has not been one of them.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19045336
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Weather Channel as a sub on some broadcast network. But I will not hold my breath on that.



How many weather services do you need? I think both WTVD and WNCN have weather subs.


Besides, I've heard TWC is terrible these days.


- Trip


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/19046285
> 
> 
> How many weather services do you need? I think both WTVD and WNCN have weather subs.



I think you are pushing the definition of "weather service" with regards to The Weather Channel.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/19046285
> 
> 
> How many weather services do you need? I think both WTVD and WNCN have weather subs.
> 
> 
> Besides, I've heard TWC is terrible these days.
> 
> 
> - Trip



You heard right. The WX channel is junk, especially since NBC got a hold of it.


----------



## Scooper

WLFL's news at 10 is still SD...


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19047859
> 
> 
> WLFL's news at 10 is still SD...



Thanks, unfortunately, for confirming that. I got a new iPad and that caused me to completely forget about a lot of other things including checking on 22's news.


----------



## posg

Just a couple of comments about the last few posts:


Channel 22 will never do anything other than network pass thru in HD.


We do not need any more bit robbing sidecar channels that no one except DonB2 watches.


We definitely do not need any more holiday music.


Nobody watches channel 30 in HD (or SD for that matter) and if they do, they need to do us all a favor and put a bullet in thier head immediately.


Have a nice day.


----------



## posg

So will WNCN start passing syndicated HD content in HD? Doubt it.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/19049833
> 
> 
> Channel 22 will never do anything other than network pass thru in HD.



I'm sure they will down the line, but when is another story. They (Sinclair) do HD news in some of the markets where they own ABC affiliates.


- Trip


----------



## Mazda 3s

WOW. NBC17 News is finally broadcasting in full HD. Only took 'em 14 years... (compared to WRAL)


----------



## cucamelsmd15

My Ceton card is out for delivery.







Apparently, TWC requires a truck roll to put the card in the slot though.


----------



## VARTV

Getting WTNC-LD this morning in Virginia Beach!


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mazda 3s* /forum/post/19055087
> 
> 
> WOW. NBC17 News is finally broadcasting in full HD. Only took 'em 14 years... (compared to WRAL)



I noticed on the Saturday Late news. Field cameras appear to still be SD, but the studio looks nice.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/19055221
> 
> 
> My Ceton card is out for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, TWC requires a truck roll to put the card in the slot though.



And a cash extraction for that truck roll.....


----------



## tarheelone

Anybody had any luck finding a 8640 in this area? Sadly I think my 8300HD is about to give up the ghost and if I have to get a new box(not with a fight mind you) then I want to get the larger hard drive to make up for the loss of my external drive.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/19055221
> 
> 
> My Ceton card is out for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, TWC requires a truck roll to put the card in the slot though.



You'll need a truck roll if it goes the same way every other CC/TA installation does.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19058548
> 
> 
> You'll need a truck roll if it goes the same way every other CC/TA installation does.



If you have a cablecard device already, you can get them to associate it to a different device without a truck roll. (At least, I was able to do this once). But they won't let you self-install it if you don't have it already.


The TA they just mailed to me - that wasn't a truck roll.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/19033527
> 
> 
> How do you combine these two signals?



The typical solution is to use a "jointenna" which allows you to mask out all but one channel on a different antenna. See http://www.warrenelectronics.com/Ant...Jointennas.htm 


However, I just use multiple tuners with SageTV. An extra Kworld USB stick tuner is cheaper than a Jointenna, and you can receive all channels from both markets. Most HTPC software allows you to separate your channels by tuner. I think even 7MC allows this.


Drew


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19058277
> 
> 
> Anybody had any luck finding a 8640 in this area? Sadly I think my 8300HD is about to give up the ghost and if I have to get a new box(not with a fight mind you) then I want to get the larger hard drive to make up for the loss of my external drive.



I got one in Cary office (Maynard and Cary Parkway), and they had a lot, but that was months ago. Of course, they will not answer the phone, so you got to show up and ask for it.


----------



## toadfannc

At least here in Raleigh/Durham (where the local ABC affiliate is owned by Disney). The TV spots have gone from "you have choices" to "switch now-- it's becoming more likely that you will lose your favorite ABC and ESPN channels on Sept. 2nd". I know that it (and TWC's similar ads and Internet site) is mostly posturing-- but, Time Warner has to know that people are sick of this (many still have the Fox threats of 8 months ago fresh in their memory)-- and are jumping ship. If they even care.


It's sort of like sports strikes/lock-outs. Even though both are filthy rich and are responsible for the impasse-- the players are almost always painted as the bad guys. In this scenario-- TWC is/are the players, and Disney is/are the owners.


Looking through message boards, article comments, etc. ... I'd estimate that it's 10 to 1 against TWC. Not scientific, just an estimate. And, the small number who back TWC (ex. "I hate ESPN anyway")-- change their tune when they realize (in many markets) their beloved ABC entertainment programming (Dancing w/ the Stars, etc.) is on the chopping block.


It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I suspect it'll go to the 11th hour. But, in TWC's case, they would be wise to follow Comcast's lead (ex. recent 10 yr renewal w/ CBS) to resolve it ASAP. Do I expect that? Nope.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/19061078
> 
> 
> I got one in Cary office (Maynard and Cary Parkway), and they had a lot, but that was months ago. Of course, they will not answer the phone, so you got to show up and ask for it.



Thanks Pedja. I just went to the Chapel Hill office and asked for one and they had some 8640s in the back. They said most offices should have them now.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19061167
> 
> 
> It's sort of like sports strikes/lock-outs. Even though both are filthy rich and are responsible for the impasse-- the players are almost always painted as the bad guys. In this scenario-- TWC is/are the players, and Disney is/are the owners.



Disney is one of the most evil corporations out there. My number one gripe with them is that we have Disney to thank for perpetual copyright (can't have Mickey Mouse films from the 1920s enter the public domain, the horror!). Not to mention their bundling practices which force providers to put a bunch of ABC/Disney junk channels in their standard tier in order to offer ESPN. And then there is that report that came out last winter, showing that ESPN is the most expensive cable channel by orders of magnitude.


I've been extra tweaked at them ever since they moved Monday Night Football from broadcast ABC to ESPN. Greedy [email protected]


Drew


----------



## DonB2

So Drewho,


Disney aside and getting back to not using a Joinantenna which I had no luck with before the frequency changes. But of course it may work better now.


Anyway do you run separate cable from each of your antennas and down to the separate tuners?


I use a A/B radio remote switch to swap between my antennas and just run one cable on down to the media room.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19062536
> 
> 
> Anyway do you run separate cable from each of your antennas and down to the separate tuners?
> 
> 
> I use a A/B radio remote switch to swap between my antennas and just run one cable on down to the media room.



Yes, I have 2 cables running from the office upstairs (where media server is) to the attic (where the antennas are). I did this when I moved from having an HTPC near the main TV to having a media server with silent/low-power media extenders near every TV. I previously had a single coax running from the attic to the main TV. At that time, I was still doing the same thing, but using an indoor antenna for WUNC (not able to get WXLV reliably).


When I moved to the one server / many extender model, I needed to re-pull a bunch of wires anyway since I needed coax to the office. So I pulled 2 coax (and a bunch of cat5) that day... Maybe you could do the same










Drew


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19061167
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I suspect it'll go to the 11th hour.



Yeah, there's really no way that TWC doesn't cave here, even if it's at the final hour. Do you really think they would willingly open themselves up to the amount of abuse they'd get from dropping ESPN at the start of football season?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/19049860
> 
> 
> So will WNCN start passing syndicated HD content in HD? Doubt it.



Ellen is already in HD at 3 pm. This Fall, all afternoon shows will be in HD.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/19049833
> 
> 
> We do not need any more bit robbing sidecar channels that no one except DonB2 watches.



Indeed. The only station I've ever seen make effective use of multiple subchannels was WUNC back when they switched between HD in the evening, and 4 SD channels the rest of the time. It is a shame that they had to stop this, due to buggy receivers and local-yocal cable companies that couldn't handle the switching.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/19049833
> 
> 
> Nobody watches channel 30 in HD (or SD for that matter) and if they do, they need to do us all a favor and put a bullet in thier head immediately.



Hah! I couldn't have said it better myself.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19063318
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's really no way that TWC doesn't cave here, even if it's at the final hour. Do you really think they would willingly open themselves up to the amount of abuse they'd get from dropping ESPN at the start of football season?



I hadn't even thought of that. I guess Disney moving MNF from ABC to ESPN was really just a way to tighten the screws on the cable / sat companies (and the consumer). Its like a real life game of Monopoly.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

If it wasn't for NASCAR and college basketball I wouldn't watch ESPN / etc.


----------



## pen15nv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19064340
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for NASCAR and college basketball I wouldn't watch ESPN / etc.



AT&T Internet gets you espn3.com with no cable bill.


----------



## toadfannc

I see that the Panthers pre-season games have moved (in the RDU market) from ABC 11 to CW 22. I wonder if they will broadcast in HD. Last year was the first year of HD for Carolina's pre-season games (on ABC 11). I believe they are produced by Raycom, so we'll see (on Saturday night).


Not that I care ... I'm a Redskins fan.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19063318
> 
> 
> Yeah, there's really no way that TWC doesn't cave here, even if it's at the final hour. Do you really think they would willingly open themselves up to the amount of abuse they'd get from dropping ESPN at the start of football season?



Ya think so? I would not be surprised at all to see TWC drop ABC/ESPN for a day or 2 or even a week. I think they are arrogant (and dumb) enough to do it. For symbolism if nothing else. Guess we'll see in about 2 weeks.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen15nv* /forum/post/19064720
> 
> 
> AT&T Internet gets you espn3.com with no cable bill.



A neighbor just switched from TWC to AT&T DSL. We were all excited to check out espn3.com. At least for him, the quality is abysmal (worse than skype). Maybe it is better if you have UVerse for internet?


Drew


----------



## ktut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19065410
> 
> 
> A neighbor just switched from TWC to AT&T DSL. We were all excited to check out espn3.com. At least for him, the quality is abysmal (worse than skype). Maybe it is better if you have UVerse for internet?
> 
> 
> Drew



ESPN3 works great for me on Uverse internet.


----------



## DonB2

I agree about 30.2 - why would anyone watch the Beverly Hillbillies or Bonanza - Ok - I would, so Posg please buy me a bullet.


I like Holiday Music during the Holiday season , I don't necessarily like to see all the same old rerun Holiday Movies - so Posg please buy me another bullet.


I also like watching the sub channel 17.2 that hosts Olympic type events and "This" tv with the movie line up, so Drewwho buy me another bullet.


----------



## posg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19068078
> 
> 
> I agree about 30.2 - why would anyone watch the Beverly Hillbillies or Bonanza - Ok - I would, so Posg please buy me a bullet.
> 
> 
> I like Holiday Music during the Holiday season , I don't necessarily like to see all the same old rerun Holiday Movies - so Posg please buy me another bullet.
> 
> 
> I also like watching the sub channel 17.2 that hosts Olympic type events and "This" tv with the movie line up, so Drewwho buy me another bullet.



I probably would watch a remastered to HD episode from the original 35 MM print of Bonanza out of curiosity or nostalgia. Watching anything from a worn out 16 MM 4:3 print on a bit starved blurry SD subchannel is not an option, suffering through cheezy per inquiry advertising, no matter what the content.


Pass the bullets please before the "Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer" season starts!


----------



## DonB2

Posg,

You are entitled to your opinions.


----------



## toadfannc

 http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5480426 


Note ... "Time Warner Cable ... is not a member".


----------



## neumannu47

Does anyone know how the U-Verse roll-out is proceeding in Cary? They were supposed to have it available in my neighborhood by now, but the website still says unavailable. They finished conditioning the lines months ago.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/19091286
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the U-Verse roll-out is proceeding in Cary? They were supposed to have it available in my neighborhood by now, but the website still says unavailable. They finished conditioning the lines months ago.



It took them a while to make it available in my area (MacArthur Park) after they finished the lines, then my house showed "available" back in May, and then when they checked I was too far from the VRAD after all and apparently have to wait for them to roll out their pair bonding solution before I can get it.


It's now a race to see if AT&T rolls out pair bonding before TWC rolls out DOCSIS 3, because I really want a bit faster download speed for video streaming and a reasonable upload (at least 1 Mb) for gaming, and if TWC beats them with DOCSIS 3 I'll probably just upgrade RoadRunner.


----------



## toadfannc

More people in NC now getting MASN ... but not TWC customers.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ge_in_N_C_.php


----------



## toadfannc

Hmmm ... check out http://ihavechoices.com as of this morning. Not sure how much (if anything) we should read into this.


Assuming this gets resolved ... is it too much to hope for to get NFL Network (and Red Zone) before the season starts? I know, I know ...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19116190
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... check out http://ihavechoices.com as of this morning. Not sure how much (if anything) we should read into this.
> 
> 
> Assuming this gets resolved ... is it too much to hope for to get NFL Network (and Red Zone) before the season starts? I know, I know ...



Speaking of this, hell finally froze over, and you can get DirecTV to sell you just their streaming version of Sunday Ticket without having to subscribe to satellite service. This includes the Red Zone and costs $350 for the season ( http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/nflstonline/faqs ). This sounds like exactly what I've always wanted, but I'd like to see reviews of the quality of the stream before I plunk down $350.. Also, I'm worried I might have to bribe some satellite installer to claim that he can't get a signal at my house...


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19116251
> 
> 
> Speaking of this, hell finally froze over, and you can get DirecTV to sell you just their streaming version of Sunday Ticket without having to subscribe to satellite service. This includes the Red Zone and costs $350 for the season ( http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/nflstonline/faqs ). This sounds like exactly what I've always wanted, but I'd like to see reviews of the quality of the stream before I plunk down $350.. Also, I'm worried I might have to bribe some satellite installer to claim that he can't get a signal at my house...
> 
> 
> Drew



As I understand this ... it's only available if you can prove that satellite is not an option for you. For example, if you have obstructed views, etc. If DirectTV believes you can subscribe, then this isn't available. Not 100% sure, but that's what I read this week.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19116190
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... check out http://ihavechoices.com as of this morning. Not sure how much (if anything) we should read into this.
> 
> 
> Assuming this gets resolved ... is it too much to hope for to get NFL Network (and Red Zone) before the season starts? I know, I know ...



Also, noticeable this AM ... ABC 11's web site has apparently removed the "I Have Choices" link and video-- which was very prominent the past 2 weeks.


----------



## jamieh1

According to Directv the NFL streams are supposed to be HD quality.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19116434
> 
> 
> As I understand this ... it's only available if you can prove that satellite is not an option for you. For example, if you have obstructed views, etc. If DirectTV believes you can subscribe, then this isn't available. Not 100% sure, but that's what I read this week.



Right, that's why I'm worried that I would need to bribe an installer to just claim that he couldn't install the service.. But their FAQ in the link above makes it sound like you don't need to prove this, and can just sign up. So I'm waiting to hear more about it.


Drew


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/19116505
> 
> 
> According to Directv the NFL streams are supposed to be HD quality.



i don't know if things have changed, but last year and in previous years, streamed games were FAR from HD quality. but then it was included as part of "super fan" which was required to get HD games over satellite. this year, HD games are part of the base package, and they are selling the online streaming as a separate package by itself. maybe they made the quality better now that it is a stand alone product.


----------



## HDMe2

I'm not picking on DirecTV here... but how would they be defining "HD quality"?


Most folks that compare DirecTV to Dish programming state that DirecTV delivers "true HD" in 1920x1080 for channels that broadcast that... whereas Dish sometimes (most times?) reduces the overall resolution before transmission.


That said... I've not heard of any streaming service that is delivering 1920x1080i via broadband, but maybe I've been sleeping.


iTunes, for example, has 720p (1280x720) but I don't think they are delivering 60 fps, though I could be wrong about that.


My point here being... I'd be surprised if DirecTV would be streaming anything higher than 720p... and even then not sure they'd be giving full framerate via broadband... so at minimum the CBS games would be less than broadcast HD resolution I suspect.


I have 18Mbps broadband download via U-Verse... but that is max, not average... It would take about half of that to deliver MPEG4 streamed HD video I think.


DirecTV would have to dedicate a lot of processing power AND have a huge pipeline to deliver such a service in "HD quality" if you take them literally.


For the small amount of subscribers they are likely to get... I'd be very surprised if that is what they actually end up delivering.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19118513
> 
> 
> That said... I've not heard of any streaming service that is delivering 1920x1080i via broadband, but maybe I've been sleeping.



Vudu HDX is 1080p and DD+. For a streaming service it's better than any other I've seen.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19118572
> 
> 
> Vudu HDX is 1080p and DD+. For a streaming service it's better than any other I've seen.



I stand corrected. I really wasn't aware of anyone doing it. That must need a fairly high speed internet connection to work right.


----------



## DonB2

I was watching PBS 4.1 last night and from 8pm until 9pm I kept getting break up and frozen video. I thought it was a weak signal on my end and tried unsuccessfully to improve the reception by switching between my two attic mounted antennas.


I then used by signal strength meter to watch the signal and it was a solid 8 bars. I then monitored the show and noticed it was still freezing and so on even though I had a solid 8 bars. I finally determined it was not me at all but on the PBS end.


Then at 9pm a new show came on and I did not have any issues from 9 until 10:30 PM


Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19119488
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. I really wasn't aware of anyone doing it. That must need a fairly high speed internet connection to work right.



MLB.tv does a great job as well. I'm not positive of the resolution, but it look very good when blown up from the computer to a 70" tv.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19118572
> 
> 
> Vudu HDX is 1080p and DD+. For a streaming service it's better than any other I've seen.



Does this stream thru Samsung TVs too?


----------



## DonB2

It does not stream thru a 6000


----------



## DonB2

So why is there not a Hulu version or Vudu version of a cable network out there that internet users could stream for a nominal monthly fee? I know the At & T is coming but that is more of full blown cable and internet provider - or at least I think it is.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19126661
> 
> 
> So why is there not a Hulu version or Vudu version of a cable network out there that internet users could stream for a nominal monthly fee?



There is. It's called the TV Everywhere project and it's the only way the big cablenets will let you watch their particular network content online. Obviously this being TWC country, TVE isn't in use here.


Outiside of that Hulu contains nearly every show from the majority of ad-supported cablenets so why would you need a 24/7 stream of it?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VARTV* /forum/post/19120690
> 
> 
> Does this stream thru Samsung TVs too?



It does on the newer models. Any device with the Samsung Apps interface could be updated to run it I imagine.


----------



## DonB2

My 6000 just has the basic apps. Stock, weather , and news. I do realize I could gain the others by going the Samsung Blue Ray player route


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19126927
> 
> 
> My 6000 just has the basic apps. Stock, weather , and news. I do realize I could gain the others by going the Samsung Blue Ray player route



Yeah you need a device which has their [email protected] interface. Samsung probably won't do anything for devices with just the basic built-in widgets


----------



## frankpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19126927
> 
> 
> My 6000 just has the basic apps. Stock, weather , and news. I do realize I could gain the others by going the Samsung Blue Ray player route



Some of these are surprisingly affordable too. While the Internet enabled TVs tend to be pricey, I bought my folks a C450 Samsung 42" plasma and a c5500 Samsung BD player with the Internet TV apps. Total for both is under $600 and they can stream Netflix, etc. Heck, my mom uses it to listen to Pandora when my dad is using the computer.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skoretsk* /forum/post/18536718
> 
> 
> Did TWC Raleigh remove NESN after just adding it to their lineup? They had it on channel 335 (or 337, can't remember for sure) just a couple of weeks ago, now I don't see it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4/26/10 - So I called Time Warner today on this - told me their contract negotiations with NESN fell through (?) so they had to pull it from their Raleigh channel lineup. I still think NESN (and NESN HD) is available in other TWC locations. Unreal!



Looks like NESN is coming back. According to the Charlotte and Greensboro channel change pages it is being added back on Sept 7th. Don't know why Raleigh's channel change page hasn't been updated with this info but for a couple of years now we've all been getting channels at the same time.


Also both of those pages say that a Channel called ESPN Goal Line will be added. I googled that channel and can't find any info on it. Anybody got any ideas? Wonder if it's a new channel they have to carry because of the new deal with Disney?


I had also heard at some point in time we'd be getting more HD channels in October. Hopefully that is still true since it's been 9 months since we got anything and they have 150 in NY while we are stuck at 100.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19136430
> 
> 
> Also both of those pages say that a Channel called ESPN Goal Line will be added. I googled that channel and can't find any info on it. Anybody got any ideas? Wonder if it's a new channel they have to carry because of the new deal with Disney?



It's apparently an equivalent of the RedZone channel, except for college football.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/02/ne...vices-and-pcs/ 


ESPN3 doesn't appear to be live for TWC customers yet, though.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19136430
> 
> 
> Looks like NESN is coming back. According to the Charlotte and Greensboro channel change pages it is being added back on Sept 7th. Don't know why Raleigh's channel change page hasn't been updated with this info but for a couple of years now we've all been getting channels at the same time.
> 
> 
> Also both of those pages say that a Channel called ESPN Goal Line will be added. I googled that channel and can't find any info on it. Anybody got any ideas? Wonder if it's a new channel they have to carry because of the new deal with Disney?
> 
> 
> I had also heard at some point in time we'd be getting more HD channels in October. Hopefully that is still true since it's been 9 months since we got anything and they have 150 in NY while we are stuck at 100.



Not sure why any TWC NC customers would want NESN. Don't they black out Red Sox games?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19139584
> 
> 
> Not sure why any TWC NC customers would want NESN. Don't they black out Red Sox games?



Yes...I guess you can watch a blank screen for Red Sox games and no screen for the MASN games.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/19139645
> 
> 
> Yes...I guess you can watch a blank screen for Red Sox games and no screen for the MASN games.



Yep, and TWC will tell you that they "love" sports. And, don't get me started on the NFL Network (specifically, the absence of).


----------



## SugarBowl

Time warner adds ESPN3.com


Does anyone know if it is available yet? (i'm at work and can't check)

http://www.timewarnercable.com/nynj/...04&MarketID=50


----------



## Hiatt66

I just tried to access it and TWC is not listed as a provider yet.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/19140650
> 
> 
> I just tried to access it and TWC is not listed as a provider yet.



N&O reports that TWC may not have it up and running until after the opening staurday of college football. Oops!

http://blogs.newsobserver.com/busine...csu-duke-games


----------



## gbmannc

Anyones TW cable box going wacky? Mine seems to be continuously trying to download an update or something and rebooting. Started late last night.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbmannc* /forum/post/19142522
> 
> 
> Anyones TW cable box going wacky? Mine seems to be continuously trying to download an update or something and rebooting. Started late last night.



try hooking the cable box up to a different cable outlet in your house. I've had this problem before, and a different outlet allowed the box to complete the update.


----------



## Scooper

Has anybody else started having issues with WUNC / WUNP OTA ? It's like they are just not making the trip anymore.


----------



## mdb77a

Still cannot get ESPN3. Has anyone been able to access this service or have any info on when it will be available?


mb


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19160646
> 
> 
> Still cannot get ESPN3. Has anyone been able to access this service or have any info on when it will be available?
> 
> 
> mb



No and no...sorry.


----------



## DonB2

What is this ATT high speed internet for $14.99 and phone not required ad I keep seeing on TV? Is this only available where they have rolled out fibre?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19161535
> 
> 
> What is this ATT high speed internet for $14.99 and phone not required ad I keep seeing on TV? Is this only available where they have rolled out fibre?


 http://www.bellsouth.com/consumer/inetsrvcs/index.html 


Pretty sure it's just their very basic DSL line.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19159225
> 
> 
> Has anybody else started having issues with WUNC / WUNP OTA ? It's like they are just not making the trip anymore.



I am picking up WUNC tonight, and WTVD along with all the others. I found out last weekend that the FM trap on my preamp is failing. If I flip the switch around the signals go way up, until it decides to crap out again, and then I got to repeat the process...







I will end up ordering a new one.


----------



## DonB2

Pretty sure it's just their very basic DSL line.


- Looks that way. I have gone to that site before entered my phone number and the app says sorry there is a error that phone number does not exist so then I realize it is just searching on their customers so I enter my address and it comes back and says that is a bad address. I assume the app should come back and say that address is outside our coverage or something similar but it does not it just says bad address.


I did find a link that let my enter my contact info and they will let me know when it is available.


But I think I am stuck with my local phone provider for now.


I guess I was hoping they would move their Fibre into my area and I would then have a choice of internet from them as well as my Telephone company and or TWC.


----------



## DonB2

So what is myfitv.com ? Another wannabe of Hulu ? These streaming tv/movies sites seem to be breeding like rabbits.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19165832
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's just their very basic DSL line.
> 
> 
> - Looks that way. I have gone to that site before entered my phone number and the app says sorry there is a error that phone number does not exist so then I realize it is just searching on their customers so I enter my address and it comes back and says that is a bad address. I assume the app should come back and say that address is outside our coverage or something similar but it does not it just says bad address.
> 
> 
> I did find a link that let my enter my contact info and they will let me know when it is available.
> 
> 
> But I think I am stuck with my local phone provider for now.
> 
> 
> I guess I was hoping they would move their Fibre into my area and I would then have a choice of internet from them as well as my Telephone company and or TWC.



This is what is referred to as "naked" DSL, and I believe they are required to offer it even to people who do not have AT&T local phone service (assuming that AT&T phone service is available in your area). It used to be you could only get it with phone service. I have the AT&T local phone service (formerly Bellsouth) and their 6MBps DSL, but I have had DISH Network satellite service for years. They are taking their good time getting uVerse support in my neighborhood and I would like to compare the uVerse offer to DISH, but I don't have that option yet.


----------



## DonB2

I see Blue colored lines being buried everywhere but I have never got close enough to even determine if it is fibre.


My Phone company(Century Link) - forgive me if I am wrong as it changes the name so often, has said I can drop the phone and just have DSL also. This is a pretty new thing as in the past they would not allow it. But the bill would still be about $60.00. The local phone they claim would only drop the bill about $15.00.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19166607
> 
> 
> So what is myfitv.com ? Another wannabe of Hulu ? These streaming tv/movies sites seem to be breeding like rabbits.



It appears to just be an aggregator, and directs people to other sites for the actual content.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19167066
> 
> 
> The local phone they claim would only drop the bill about $15.00.



Is that before or after the the taxes, fees, and surcharges? I've got ATT's "$19" local phone service, but the bill is well over $30. I'd love to drop them and go with a voip solution like sipgate, but my wife is paranoid about 911 service.


Drew


----------



## vidiot1985

Does anyone have the latest word on when we can expect Time-Warner to stop providing analog Basic cable (i.e. Comedy Central, Versus, etc. beyond the broadcast locals)?


IIRC, the FCC regs require that they provide analog signals for the local broadcast channels through February 2012 (or else give out free digital converters), and I assume that as long as they have to do that, they'd likely keep analog Basic going too.


I ask because my HD Homerun dual-clear-QAM/ATSC tuner died and I'm trying to decide if I should replace it with another of the same for a steep discount, or get a combo dual-clear-QAM/ATSC/NTSC tuner (Hauppauge HVR-2250) for a bit more money.


If analog Basic service is going to die out in the next year or so (or TWC is planning on doing something that'll finally convince me to stop being their customer , then maybe I shouldn't bother with the 2250 as the NTSC analog tuner feature will be useless anyway.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/19168066
> 
> 
> If analog Basic service is going to die out in the next year or so (or TWC is planning on doing something that'll finally convince me to stop being their customer , then maybe I shouldn't bother with the 2250 as the NTSC analog tuner feature will be useless anyway.



Even if you don't care about analog, you should avoid the HDHR if you are planning to drop TWC and go OTA. The HDHR has a very poor ATSC tuner as compared to the competition. I could never get a stable signal with it hooked to an attic antenna, where other tuners (mostly older, LG 3303 based) would never drop out. If you don't care about analog, consider the Aver Duet. It is LG3304 based, and a much better tuner than the HDHR.


It is really a shame that the tuner in the HDHR sucks. I really, really want to like the HDHR. Their software is awesome, their support is awesome, and not having to install hardware & drivers is great.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

I don't know how many customers Time-Warner has still on basic analog cable... but they would have to either upgrade all of those accounts with set-top boxes OR be willing to lose them as customers before they can even consider shutting down analog cable.


Last I was aware there were still quite a lot of folk on analog cable... so that would be a lot of time and money to make sure they don't lose those customers.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19168689
> 
> 
> I don't know how many customers Time-Warner has still on basic analog cable... but they would have to either upgrade all of those accounts with set-top boxes OR be willing to lose them as customers before they can even consider shutting down analog cable.



I can't imagine I'm the only person that has digital on one set and an older set that just does the analog channels. Given that they've managed to roll out higher internet speeds via DOCSIS 3 in some markets without dropping the analog channels (or at least, any real number of them), do they really have a driving business need to eliminate them yet?


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19168838
> 
> 
> Ido they really have a driving business need to eliminate them yet?



It pretty much puts an end to cable theft.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/19168908
> 
> 
> It pretty much puts an end to cable theft.



It also levels the playing field with satellite by requiring an STB. I imagine they loose as many paying subscribers as they gain reformed "thieves". The mailing lists & message boards of all different kinds of PVR software are full of people leaving comcast in droves for satellite (or just plain OTA + Hulu / Netflix) when they are inconvenienced by requiring an STB.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"Is that before or after the the taxes, fees, and surcharges? I've got ATT's "$19" local phone service, but the bill is well over $30. I'd love to drop them and go with a voip solution like sipgate, but my wife is paranoid about 911 service."


I hear you all the taxes and surcharges and taxes I can not even figure are almost if not more then the actual bill.


I was kinda hoping Fibre cable only, no telephone, would have less of these taxes associated with it.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19160646
> 
> 
> Still cannot get ESPN3. Has anyone been able to access this service or have any info on when it will be available?
> 
> 
> mb



Just tried again this morning...still not available. Anybody have a work around?


----------



## dgmayor

Blows my mind that in 2010 we're still seeing games in SD. I'm looking at you CW22 & the Duke/Wake Forest game!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/19175691
> 
> 
> Just tried again this morning...still not available. Anybody have a work around?



Knowing TWC, it'll be available for the last week of College Football.


----------



## ncsu1

^^ it's CW22's fault, the game is in HD, ESPN Goal Line was showing it in HD earlier.


Also, SDV needs to ****ing die. I've had to restart two different boxes several times today because it doesn't like me switching in between channels as much as I am, apparently.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19176258
> 
> 
> Blows my mind that in 2010 we're still seeing games in SD. I'm looking at you CW22 & the Duke/Wake Forest game!



It is CW22's fault. WLXV had it in HD. Ah, the advantages of having an antenna










Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19176787
> 
> 
> It is CW22's fault. WLXV had it in HD. Ah, the advantages of having an antenna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



Once the US Open is done, the Raycom games will go back to WRAL and we'll at least get one game in HD (the 5-2 games still will not be of course).


I didn't check WLFL today, and missed a heck of a game apparently... but I would have been expecting no HD, unfortunately.


----------



## SteveGio74

I just built a Media Center PC running Win7 x64 Ultimate using a Hauppaug 2250 dual tuner card. I'm having issues with WRAL (CBS 5.1) and NBC (17.1) where the voice and video are about 1/2 sec behind and the video is choppy. I'm using on-board video (HDMI) with 512MB shared video mem. Other channels are just fine - FOX 50.1 is beautiful picture and no sync issues. One other wrench in this is certain shows on CBS (Flashpoint for example) record and look perfectly fine on CBS. But the news is hard to watch because the video is so jumpy - especially if a sports highlight comes on where there's a lot of movement. Same news broadcast on FOX 50 is perfect! I have a Clearstream 2 HD antenna with a 50 mile radius and I'm way less than 50 miles from the nearest tower. I also have an amplifier where my house runs come together outside. I've tried with and w/o this with no change. Just these two channels are giving me this problem but find it very strange that certain shows are fine but most of the broadcasts have this "video" and/or sync issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Update - I also just noticed if I Edit Channel 5.1, then choose Edit Sources it says Channel Number 48.1 on each of the 4 sources. I read an earlier post that WRAL broadcasts on UHF 53. Am I looking at this correctly?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveGio74* /forum/post/19177190
> 
> 
> I just built a Media Center PC running Win7 x64 Ultimate using a Hauppaug 2250 dual tuner card. I'm having issues with WRAL (CBS 5.1) and NBC (17.1) where the voice and video are about 1/2 sec behind and the video is choppy. I'm using on-board video (HDMI) with 512MB shared video mem. Other channels are just fine - FOX 50.1 is beautiful picture and no sync issues. One other wrench in this is certain shows on CBS (Flashpoint for example) record and look perfectly fine on CBS. But the news is hard to watch because the video is so jumpy - especially if a sports highlight comes on where there's a lot of movement. Same news broadcast on FOX 50 is perfect! I have a Clearstream 2 HD antenna with a 50 mile radius and I'm way less than 50 miles from the nearest tower. I also have an amplifier where my house runs come together outside. I've tried with and w/o this with no change. Just these two channels are giving me this problem but find it very strange that certain shows are fine but most of the broadcasts have this "video" and/or sync issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Update - I also just noticed if I Edit Channel 5.1, then choose Edit Sources it says Channel Number 48.1 on each of the 4 sources. I read an earlier post that WRAL broadcasts on UHF 53. Am I looking at this correctly?



WRAL IS transmitting on channel 48

I don't see anything on video jumping when watching OTA.


I also don't see this using my Hauppauge WinHVR1600 .


Oh - and my PC is setup for 256MB shared RAM on WinXP Pro 32 bit.


I usually prefer Hauppauge's WinTV6, but I have tried WinTV7 in the past and had no video issues with it either.


----------



## SteveGio74

I thought about using WinTV7 also. I found channel 48 was right after I posted. I'll try WinTV7 and see if that helps. Also forgot to mention I run directly into my HD TV and don't have any issues on either channel. TV upstairs is an SD tv with a converter box and 5.1 will sometimes say "weak signal" but never have issues with picture or sync. Nothing makes sense why certain shows always look good while others look bad. But everything looks fine going into the TV. Bought another 2250 card and was going to try replacing and see if that helps. If i mess with my antenna do I need to scan channels after each time i reposition it?


----------



## Ken H

Topics edited and merged into proper forum.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveGio74* /forum/post/19177668
> 
> 
> I thought about using WinTV7 also. I found channel 48 was right after I posted. I'll try WinTV7 and see if that helps. Also forgot to mention I run directly into my HD TV and don't have any issues on either channel. TV upstairs is an SD tv with a converter box and 5.1 will sometimes say "weak signal" but never have issues with picture or sync. Nothing makes sense why certain shows always look good while others look bad. But everything looks fine going into the TV. Bought another 2250 card and was going to try replacing and see if that helps. If i mess with my antenna do I need to scan channels after each time i reposition it?



Not generally, As long as you're still getting the same channels.


----------



## SteveGio74

I am and that's what I thought. Ugh, it continues. Just finished watching the show Flashpoint that recorded last night and looked perfect - beautiful picture and no audio sync issues. News clip came on during the same recording at the end and it was jumpy and audio was off. Sound like it's "them" and not me?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveGio74* /forum/post/19177998
> 
> 
> I am and that's what I thought. Ugh, it continues. Just finished watching the show Flashpoint that recorded last night and looked perfect - beautiful picture and no audio sync issues. News clip came on during the same recording at the end and it was jumpy and audio was off. Sound like it's "them" and not me?



I'd bet the other way - it's your equipment and not them.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveGio74* /forum/post/19177998
> 
> 
> I am and that's what I thought. Ugh, it continues. Just finished watching the show Flashpoint that recorded last night and looked perfect - beautiful picture and no audio sync issues. News clip came on during the same recording at the end and it was jumpy and audio was off. Sound like it's "them" and not me?



Its funny ... when I used mythtv years ago, I would always have the exact *opposite* problem -- sports / news on WRAL & NBC17 were fine, but dramas were jumpy with audio sync issues. The root cause here is that dramas on these stations are broadcast using a method that uses repeat field flags to do the conversion from the film native 24FPS that dramas are shot in to the 30FPS required by 1080i/30. This saves bandwidth (since they can essentially broadcast 1080i/24 rather than 1080i/30). MythTV didn't understand these flags (though recent versions do), and would speed up / slow down the 24fps video to match the 30fps audio speed.



I wonder if what is happening to you is that you have some kind of inverse telecine filter which has latched on for these stations, and when they're broadcasting digital sourced material (news / sports) that really is at 30fps, the filter screws up badly. Eg, maybe there is some filter trying to convert it to 24fps.. Or maybe your display is set to 1080p/24 rather than 1080p/60


How do the other 1080i stations look? WUNC, whichever of 22/28 is 1080 (can never remember which), WFMY CBS from greensboro, etc?


Drew


----------



## toadfannc

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/..._Kicks_Off.php 


So, Red Zone now has over 80 agreements. NFLN has close to 100, including all of the top 5 cable/sat companies EXCEPT TWC. It amazes me how anyone would think the NFL is being unreasonable and Time Warner is "looking out for their customers and trying to keep costs down." Yeah, NFLN costs more than the 12 shopping channels on TWC's line-up. But, guess what-- people actually want it. Yeah, we all want a la carte. But, the programmers (who force bundle channels into agreements), the providers (who don't mind charging excessive rates for "tiers"), and the FCC (who are getting their pockets lined by both content programmers and providers (of which Time Warner corporate is both)-- don't want it. So, it ain't going to happen-- no matter what you hear ... which is carefully worded for public consumption.


In the end, for those TWC subs who care about this channel (and others that TWC either doesn't provide or refuses (i.e. MASN for NC subs))--- have clear choices. Direct TV, Dish Network, Verizon or AT&T Fios. Unless, of course-- you have an obstructed view or Verizon/AT&T hasn't come to your neighborhood yet.


Who knows ... maybe hell will freeze over and TWC will add it. And, I have some land in the everglades if anyone is interested.


----------



## vidiot1985

What integrated video is in your system?


On my AMD 780G based system with its ATI integrated graphics, there is an Avivo Video setting called Video Playback -> Enforce Smooth Video Playback. I have to have that checkbox checked to ensure that video playback looks smooth.


There was also a time when WRDC and WRAZ HD locally originated shows (at least via TWC), but not the national feed stuff, was jumpy on my TV (but not on my PC-based DVR playback) and I think was related to a bug in MPEG decoders including the one in my TV that did not handle the "repeat frame" flag properly. So if your PC TV watching software has a choice of MPEG decoders, you could try switching to a different decoder.


----------



## SteveGio74

Video is an ATI 4200 Radeon HD.


----------



## SteveGio74

Drew- I don't get any of the Greensboro stations. MCE says no service available and none of the UNC stations come in right. Same issues only worse on these stations.


----------



## HDMe2

Am I the only one who finds it ironic that NBC17 keeps running SD commercials advertising how their news is now in HD?


I know the news is in HD... but why on earth would you make an obviously new commercial to promote your HD broadcasts and make that commercial in SD?


----------



## bartsmith

Has anybody else been having trouble with CW22 on TWC? Both the digital (122) and HD (1122) channels are mostly black with occasional interruptions of skipping and garbled video/audio.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveGio74* /forum/post/19179745
> 
> 
> Drew- I don't get any of the Greensboro stations. MCE says no service available and none of the UNC stations come in right. Same issues only worse on these stations.



Those might actually be reception issues. Most places in the triangle, the Greensboro stations (and WUNC) have towers that are about 180 degrees away from the local towers..


Drew


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19179393
> 
> 
> Unless, of course-- you have an obstructed view or Verizon/AT&T hasn't come to your neighborhood yet.



that would be me... obstructed view _and_ no uverse option yet


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19182207
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who finds it ironic that NBC17 keeps running SD commercials advertising how their news is now in HD?
> 
> 
> I know the news is in HD... but why on earth would you make an obviously new commercial to promote your HD broadcasts and make that commercial in SD?



They don't have HD playback equipment apparently.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19183680
> 
> 
> They don't have HD playback equipment apparently.



It's because the traffic software does not know how to log HD spots. (Traffic is the Dept that schedules events and programs) Media General has written a software script to circumvent the traffic software to allow HD spots. They are testing it in Myrtle Beach and will roll it out as soon as it is proven to work. We can technically run HD spots, but the software would not understand it and not report it as airing.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/19183758
> 
> 
> It's because the traffic software does not know how to log HD spots. (Traffic is the Dept that schedules events and programs) Media General has written a software script to circumvent the traffic software to allow HD spots. They are testing it in Myrtle Beach and will roll it out as soon as it is proven to work. We can technically run HD spots, but the software would not understand it and not report it as airing.



Thanks for that update. I wish some of this new stuff was going on at WNCT. Last time I picked up WBTW they were still in widescreen format during news.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/19183758
> 
> 
> It's because the traffic software does not know how to log HD spots. (Traffic is the Dept that schedules events and programs) Media General has written a software script to circumvent the traffic software to allow HD spots. They are testing it in Myrtle Beach and will roll it out as soon as it is proven to work. We can technically run HD spots, but the software would not understand it and not report it as airing.



Thanks for the info... I was posting/asking because it seemed such a shame that they now have nice looking HD news broadcasts but aren't promoting it properly... so anyone not on a Web site like this would see the SD commercial and shrug their shoulders and probably not tune in to see if it really was HD.


----------



## nitdawg

 Regarding the tuner issue post: 

I have a 2250, Win7x32 and use 7MC. Used both OTA and QAM and I do not have those issues. I did see that awhile ago on my TVs tuner with WRAL news broadcast with the audio not syncing up properly, but I haven't used the built in tuner for a good 2 years now. You could install WinTV7 and tune in those stations to see if its a hardware or decoding issue.


----------



## WildBill

TW-ESPN3 - Some progress is being made.

If you go to espn3.com it mentions the deal with TW, they are working out the details and '...to launch as soon as possible during the college football season'.


----------



## toadfannc

Look at all the great new stuff we have to look forward to. Nah, we don't need the NFL Network or Red Zone when we get these.


(from TWC's site):

Effective October 1st, Fox Sports Espanol Channel 818 will become Fox Deportes.


Effective October 10th, Discovery Kids Channel 211 will become The Hub.


Effective October 20th, the following channel will no longer be available: Celebrity Shopping Net Channel 378.


Effective October 20th, Wize Buys Channel 376 will be replaced by Liquidation.


Effective October 20th, Art & Coin Network Channel 377 will be replaced by Black Shopping Channel.


Effective October 20th, Cornerstone TV Channel 380 will be replaced by Shop Zeal 3.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19191879
> 
> 
> Effective October 20th, the following channel will no longer be available: Celebrity Shopping Net Channel 378.



Noooooooooooo! How will I live with only 99 shopping channels left now????


One day TWC might have Encore HD. That's one of the few remaining premium HD channels left they don't have.


At least they are making strides to keep infomercials selling you crap.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildBill* /forum/post/19190585
> 
> 
> TW-ESPN3 - Some progress is being made.
> 
> If you go to espn3.com it mentions the deal with TW, they are working out the details and '...to launch as soon as possible during the college football season'.



I wonder what is taking so long? The establishment of caching infrastructure? Placement of ESPN servers in TWC data centers? Giving ESPN the ability to ge-locate TWC IP addresses so they can obey blackout rules..?


Drew


----------



## toadfannc

From the USA Today:

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...-time-warner/1 


Do you think the TWC execs like this headline? Probably don't care-- they've got their bonuses.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19194605
> 
> 
> From the USA Today:
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communit...-time-warner/1
> 
> 
> Do you think the TWC execs like this headline? Probably don't care-- they've got their bonuses.



Well, porn actually makes them money, so good for them.










Not carrying the NFL network on the basic tier is a no-brainer. Good for TWC. I wish all the cable / sat companies would grow a pair and tell the NFL network to take a hike and boycott it. It was created by the NFL to squeeze even more money out of the public. From what I read online, they want $0.61/month per subscriber, and want it to be on the basic tier. This would result in everybody paying at least $7.32/yr more for cable (plus plenty of markup) for a channel that has exactly 8 games *all year* that might be worth watching.



Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19194688
> 
> 
> Well, porn actually makes them money, so good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not carrying the NFL network on the basic tier is a no-brainer. Good for TWC. I wish all the cable / sat companies would grow a pair and tell the NFL network to take a hike and boycott it. It was created by the NFL to squeeze even more money out of the public. From what I read online, they want $0.61/month per subscriber, and want it to be on the basic tier. This would result in everybody paying at least $7.32/yr more for cable (plus plenty of markup) for a channel that has exactly 8 games *all year* that might be worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



Seriously, porn? Good?


Well, using your logic ... I'm now paying $.88 for the Disney channel-- and it's in the basic/digital tier. Can I tell them to take a hike and boycott it?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19194733
> 
> 
> Seriously, porn? Good?
> 
> 
> Well, using your logic ... I'm now paying $.88 for the Disney channel-- and it's in the basic/digital tier. Can I tell them to take a hike and boycott it?



I don't get it either. Isn't there already enough porno out there?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19194733
> 
> 
> Seriously, porn? Good?



To a cable/sat provider, it is great. It makes them money, and the porn companies generally don't object to it being on special tiers or ppv. To me it is great, as it doesn't raise the cost of cable in general. Only the people who want it have to pay for it. Not me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19194733
> 
> 
> Well, using your logic ... I'm now paying $.88 for the Disney channel-- and it's in the basic/digital tier. Can I tell them to take a hike and boycott it?



I'm all for cable/sat companies boycotting Disney too. This is another example of the content producers screwing us over. To get ESPN, the Disney conglomerate forces cable/sat companies to put channels like the Disney channel in their basic lineup, rather than allowing them to go onto special tiers for children's programming. The cable companies can't risk loosing ESPN*, so you're stuck paying for the various Disney marketing channels.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19194844
> 
> 
> I don't get it either. Isn't there already enough porno out there?



Yes. But all porn is on special tiers, or PPV, so only the people who want it are forced to pay for it. Unlike sports channels, we do not have porno on the basic/standard service levels, which is a good thing.


I guess my point is that I'm irritated that people who don't like sports are forced to subsidize people who do. This is due to restrictions by ESPN / NFL/ on putting their sports channels on basic tiers, and the channel bundling that the content conglomerates forces on cable/sat companies. Eg, a cable subscriber is already paying for his neighbors sports addition, but not paying for his neighbors porn addition. And now toadfannc wants subscribers to pay even more so he can watch 8 football games all year.


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19194974
> 
> 
> Yes. But all porn is on special tiers, or PPV, so only the people who want it are forced to pay for it. Unlike sports channels, we do not have porno on the basic/standard service levels, which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> I guess my point is that I'm irritated that people who don't like sports are forced to subsidize people who do. This is due to restrictions by ESPN / NFL/ on putting their sports channels on basic tiers, and the channel bundling that the content conglomerates forces on cable/sat companies. Eg, a cable subscriber is already paying for his neighbors sports addition, but not paying for his neighbors porn addition. And now toadfannc wants subscribers to pay even more so he can watch 8 football games all year.
> 
> 
> Drew



I don't like movies, cartoons, and cooking channels. Yet, I'm forced to subsidize people who do. I realize that the NFLN has only 8 games. But, I'm a football fan. They have programming that I'm interested in beyond the games (especially Red Zone). Just as the MLB Network and Golf Channel do-- beyond live events-- and they are both on the digital tier. Listen, I'm all for a la carte. But, we all have to get over that-- not happening. Too much money for everybody, including politicians who are being lobbied by cable/sat and content programmers. In this case-- the NFL is being used by TWC in a profit scheme. And, the NFL (who, believe me, I shed no money tears for) can't strong arm with bundling-- because they are independent.


I'm not naive enough to believe that the NFL is pure and altruistic. They are greedy and capitalistic. But, what TWC is doing-- when virtually all other carriers have made it work-- is not only stupid, but also completely filthy.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19195099
> 
> 
> Listen, I'm all for a la carte. But, we all have to get over that-- not happening.



To a large extent, it is already here. A la carte happens whenever somebody cuts the cord, and gets their content elsewhere. Most non-sports content is available legally on-line (hulu, netflix, various networks sites). The only real holdouts are the sports leagues. From what I've seen MLB is the best, with their MLB.tv app, and college basketball/football is the worst. Even the NFL is finally coming around with the (ludicrously over priced) Sunday Ticket OnLine service from DirectTV.


I haven't had cable since 2006 and except for sports, I don't miss it at all. Between OTA, hulu, and comedycentral.com, I have more content than I have time to watch.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19195099
> 
> 
> I'm not naive enough to believe that the NFL is pure and altruistic. They are greedy and capitalistic. But, what TWC is doing-- when virtually all other carriers have made it work-- is not only stupid, but also completely filthy.



If what I understand is true (TWC not allowed to add it to a special tier being the stumbling block), then I applaud TWC. There is no reason for them to cave in, since, like you say, the NFL network is independent, and can't pull the same kind of shenanigans that forces you to pay for cartoons.


But I'm no fan of TWC. I'm an equal opportunity scrooge in that I hate *both* the content companies and the cable/sat companies .


Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19195381
> 
> 
> But I'm no fan of TWC. I'm an equal opportunity scrooge in that I hate *both* the content companies and the cable/sat companies .
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm with ya on that.


----------



## DonB2

Scrooge? Did someone say Scrooge ? - now we are getting into the season !


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19193813
> 
> 
> I wonder what is taking so long? The establishment of caching infrastructure? Placement of ESPN servers in TWC data centers? Giving ESPN the ability to ge-locate TWC IP addresses so they can obey blackout rules..?
> 
> 
> Drew




Here is an update on what exactly is taking so long. Looks like TWC is doing ESPN3 different than all the other cable ops. Eventually all ESPN channels will be streaming online for TWC customers.


http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...-to-implement/


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19195381
> 
> 
> If what I understand is true (TWC not allowed to add it to a special tier being the stumbling block), then I applaud TWC. There is no reason for them to cave in, since, like you say, the NFL network is independent, and can't pull the same kind of shenanigans that forces you to pay for cartoons.



My understanding is that TWC is insisting that it go on the sports tier. Given that they carry the MLB & NBA networks and Fox Soccer in their digital (non-sports) tier (and Golf in the basic/analog package!), I find that a somewhat inconsistent position.


That being said, what irritates me more about TWC is the channels they only carry in SD when HD versions are available. Fox Soccer (and Fox Soccer Plus), Encore, the Viacom networks... (and I'm sure there are a bunch of others) It's 2010. No reason to only carry SD channels.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19197310
> 
> http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...-to-implement/



"We're taking a long time because we want to implement it differently so all our customers don't drop their cable and just watch ESPN3 via Roadrunner. Really, it's about serving you better! Honest!"


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19197310
> 
> 
> Here is an update on what exactly is taking so long. Looks like TWC is doing ESPN3 different than all the other cable ops. Eventually all ESPN channels will be streaming online for TWC customers.
> 
> 
> http://www.twcableuntangled.com/2010...-to-implement/



Please tell me that's a joke! OMG! I can't believe that disney actually signed a deal that would let TWC tie espn3 to a cable subscription! I'm not saying I agree or disagree with allowing TWC to do this, just that I am shocked that disney would cave on that point. IMHO the sports networks / leagues are positioning themselves to eventually separate themselves from cable completely and offer online access to all their content. that's why twc is scared to death of net neutrality. and then twc has to make it that much worse by pretending that this is about video services vs. online services.... plz! there are only 3 things that keep me going back to twc cable: the hurricanes; duke b-ball and the lack of an alternative!


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19195381
> 
> 
> To a large extent, it is already here. A la carte happens whenever somebody cuts the cord, and gets their content elsewhere. Most non-sports content is available legally on-line (hulu, netflix, various networks sites). The only real holdouts are the sports leagues. From what I've seen MLB is the best, with their MLB.tv app, and college basketball/football is the worst. Even the NFL is finally coming around with the (ludicrously over priced) Sunday Ticket OnLine service from DirectTV.
> 
> 
> I haven't had cable since 2006 and except for sports, I don't miss it at all. Between OTA, hulu, and comedycentral.com, I have more content than I have time to watch.



Same here. Working on getting an antenna setup again soon so I can watch at least SOME NFL (what they don't hide on their cable networks), but even lots of Disney shows are available through Netflix, so about the only thing I don't get to watch right now is the NFL, and it's not worth about $1000/year to keep cable for the privilege of watching a handful of NFL games. Blu-Rays, Netflix, PlayOn, and Hulu provide everything else we were watching anyway.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19198909
> 
> 
> there are only 3 things that keep me going back to twc cable: the hurricanes; duke b-ball and the lack of an alternative!



PlayOn will stream the NHL live game streams if you have an NHL subscription, so there is an alternative for the Hurricanes. Not sure on Duke Basketball.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/19199144
> 
> 
> PlayOn will stream the NHL live game streams if you have an NHL subscription, so there is an alternative for the Hurricanes. Not sure on Duke Basketball.



Thanks. My understanding of PlayOn is that it gets stuff from your PC onto your TV. Since I already have a PC directly connected to my tv (so I can watch mlb.tv on the big screen), then PlayOn is not much help. In any event, the NHL subscription package blacks out games in your home market, so we wouldn't get Canes games here. (Not a problem for me on mlb.tv because I'm a mets fan.) If I've got any of this wrong, please straighten me out! Thanks.


----------



## jspENC

I wish some of the locals could do the kind of sports people like from the ESPN's on their sub-channels. Like tonight's NC State game will be on ESPN. I would think the ad revenue would be worth it. Even if it isn't HD, I'd still be satisfied. Games like this are just enough to make me keep Directv, even though they keep going up and it's more and more junk shopping and children's cartoons. Now we see that Disney is forcing these people to carry junk we don't want just to watch sports. I used to brag about Directv being the best choice, but anymore one isn't any better than the other, except for a couple of channels they carry TW won't.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/19199144
> 
> 
> PlayOn will stream the NHL live game streams if you have an NHL subscription, so there is an alternative for the Hurricanes. Not sure on Duke Basketball.



Playon quality (at least for Hulu) has been terrible since Feb or so, and I'd never want to watch sports with it. Do they have decent quality for hockey..?


This Hulu quality degradation happened when they switched from grabbing the raw .flv file and decrypting and transcoding it to Mpeg2 to letting flashplayer play it on a virtual video device, and then screen capturing the video -- that's when you started to see Hulu logos and flash controls in playon streams.


Drew


----------



## tarheelone

 http://www.wral.com/news/local/notew...story/8299252/


----------



## DonB2

I caught that on the News this morning. I wonder if it will be the same style that I got from them a few years ago which was a 4228 and works nicely.


----------



## jspENC

it says the maker is antennas direct, which is one of the best 8 bay whisker style out there. I bet they will pass out the 4 element model though.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19198909
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's a joke! OMG! I can't believe that disney actually signed a deal that would let TWC tie espn3 to a cable subscription! I'm not saying I agree or disagree with allowing TWC to do this, just that I am shocked that disney would cave on that point. IMHO the sports networks / leagues are positioning themselves to eventually separate themselves from cable completely and offer online access to all their content. that's why twc is scared to death of net neutrality. and then twc has to make it that much worse by pretending that this is about video services vs. online services.... plz! there are only 3 things that keep me going back to twc cable: the hurricanes; duke b-ball and the lack of an alternative!



Net neutrality is getting dicey. Just imagine TWC filtering or prioritizing traffic to block or make miserable the online content (I don't know, like Turner channels) or other cable-distributed media to RR customers without a cable TV subscription. That idea has to have come up with these people. I'm stuck with TWC for broadband (for now) but fortunate to have a verizon login and enjoying tonights fball game.


----------



## toadfannc

This is now in the LA Times, NY Post, and USA Today. Not sure this is the kind of publicity TWC wants. Hell, they probably don't give a ****. They're just counting money and chuckling.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...ner-cable.html


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19203896
> 
> 
> This is now in the LA Times, NY Post, and USA Today. Not sure this is the kind of publicity TWC wants. Hell, they probably don't give a ****. They're just counting money and chuckling.



Come on now, don't be so cynical. They are just trying to save their valued cutomer's money...(so they can put it in their own pockets).


Just kidding, of course.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/19203956
> 
> 
> Come on now, don't be so cynical. They are just trying to save their valued cutomer's money...(so they can put it in their own pockets).
> 
> 
> Just kidding, of course.



You're right. I'm just really, really excited about the upcoming channel changes from TWC NC:


Effective October 20th, Wize Buys Channel 376 will be replaced by Liquidation.


Effective October 20th, Art & Coin Network Channel 377 will be replaced by Black Shopping Channel.


Effective October 20th, Cornerstone TV Channel 380 will be replaced by Shop Zeal 3.


Heck, who needs the NFL Network, Red Zone, MASN, etc. when we get this quality programming?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19203977
> 
> 
> Heck, who needs the NFL Network, Red Zone, MASN, etc. when we get this quality programming?



The only thing TWC will likely ever pay attention to is if there are ever massive defections of their customers to other providers. I did my part by dumping them 10 years ago, and they still send me a mailing about once a week.


----------



## Scooper

I get 2 usually...


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19203977
> 
> 
> You're right. I'm just really, really excited about the upcoming channel changes from TWC NC:
> 
> 
> Effective October 20th, Wize Buys Channel 376 will be replaced by Liquidation.
> 
> 
> Effective October 20th, Art & Coin Network Channel 377 will be replaced by Black Shopping Channel.
> 
> 
> Effective October 20th, Cornerstone TV Channel 380 will be replaced by Shop Zeal 3.
> 
> 
> Heck, who needs the NFL Network, Red Zone, MASN, etc. when we get this quality programming?



The lack of the ones you mention is understandable, as TW and the provider do not have a deal. On the other hand, for Viacom channels (Comedy Central HD, Spike HD) there is already a deal in place (for a while now), and we don't have them here yet.


----------



## Joe Public

I wish they would add the HD channels for Fox Soccer Channel (and FS Plus) along with the NHL Network and Tennis Channel. It is ridiculous to have sports channels in standard definition only in 2010. I'm not holidng my breath though. When was the last time they added ANY new HD channels? It's been months!


----------



## HDMe2

Having some OTA problems today and trying to determine if it is me or my Dish receiver...


22-1 seems to be just a black screen

4-1, 4-2, 4-3 are lower signal than usual and breaking up a lot for me


Also, while I can tune to 22-1 and 28-1 (with 22 being a black screen) for some reason my Dish receiver doesn't want to scan them when I try a channel scan... so I can't let that scan complete or it deletes the channel from my guide.


Anyone else having any issues or is it just me?


----------



## HDMe2

Following up my own post...


Checking on several receivers and also my HDTV built-in digital tuner...


Channels 22 and 28 (broadcast 27 and 28) do not seem to have their PSID virtual channel #... so where I have them scanned already, I can tune to them and get good signal... but I cannot scan them again if I delete.


Also, 28 seems perfectly normal watching... but 22 still is just a black screen and no audio.


Channel 4 also breaks up badly at signal levels where I normally have good reception... which leads me to think something is going on there too.


The only "odd" component here is that unless something changed this week, I can't think of a reason other than coincidence for the channel 4 tower and the tower where 22/28 are to be having issues.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19210259
> 
> 
> Having some OTA problems today and trying to determine if it is me or my Dish receiver...
> 
> 
> 22-1 seems to be just a black screen
> 
> 4-1, 4-2, 4-3 are lower signal than usual and breaking up a lot for me
> 
> 
> Also, while I can tune to 22-1 and 28-1 (with 22 being a black screen) for some reason my Dish receiver doesn't want to scan them when I try a channel scan... so I can't let that scan complete or it deletes the channel from my guide.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having any issues or is it just me?



I assume by 22-1 you mean WLFL? I just decided to swing by the thread as a last resort, because for the last 24 hours trying to tune to WLFL via an OTA tuner + htpc software results in the program not responding (BeyondTV). I'm in a somewhat marginal area (SE Durham) but I have a large outdoor antenna and I can get all the other networks +UNC. I was able to tune and record WLFL as of Thursday night, noticed the outage last night.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thess* /forum/post/19211477
> 
> 
> I assume by 22-1 you mean WLFL? I just decided to swing by the thread as a last resort, because for the last 24 hours trying to tune to WLFL via an OTA tuner + htpc software results in the program not responding (BeyondTV). I'm in a somewhat marginal area (SE Durham) but I have a large outdoor antenna and I can get all the other networks +UNC. I was able to tune and record WLFL as of Thursday night, noticed the outage last night.



Yep.. I'm seeing the combination weirdness. I think the signal drop on UNC is just a coincidence, but a weird one...


But both 22 (WLFL) and 28 (WRDC) are not right. 22.1 is just black, while 28.1 is watchable... but neither appear to have channel ID info, so if I try to re-scan them I can't.


I hope WLFL gets fixed by the time Smallville starts being new next week!


----------



## Scooper

What's really wierd is that at least one of my CECBs IS still seeing WLFL on 22.1. but when I did a rescan on a DTVPAL DVR - it shows up only on 27.1. My TV shows it only on 27.1


All I got to say is something funky is happening at WLFL right now...


I will say that Dish still has them...


----------



## thess

I guess I'll let BTV do a full rescan with the antenna later and see what it picks up. After caffeine.










(I keep forgetting to mention I have not checked out the other channels mentioned--I'll post with my results on those as well.)


----------



## jspENC

Sinclair did some changing on their Greensboro station as well, so maybe they are about to add a subchannel or something... I picked up WRDC the other night and it was blank. I wondered why.


----------



## thess

BeyondTV scan reports all the major networks+UNC at 100 signal strength this morning, except WLFL and WRDC which are at zero.


----------



## HDMe2

I knew I remembered reading about the possibility of a subchannel on one of the Sinclair stations, and was wondering if perhaps these problems were an indication of tinkering gone wrong!


As for UNC... I don't know what happened there if no one else is seeing a lower signal.


Strangely it comes at a time when Dish recently was reported to have uplinked channel 4 in testing mode so I'm wondering if there is a possibility that somehow wherever Dish put their antenna/uplink hardware they might have created a small broadcast problem just enough to effect a few people like me who were borderline in strength anyway OTA.


I also have to feel a bit sorry for both 22 and 28, because clearly no one really watched them much. Can you imaging how this board would have lit up if WRAL had went off air for several days like WLFL has?


----------



## windmiller

Does anyone know of a AV company that does Wall mounting of TV's for a good price. The last two companies I contacted wanted 300.00 for the mount and another 200-300 for labor.


I can supply a nice mount for 10.00 and the mounting itself should cost more than 200.00.


----------



## Daryl L

For anyone that's having problems with watching WLFL 22.1 & WRDC 28.1, ever since friday my Samsung has been displaying WLFL 22.1 on ch.27.3 & WRDC 28.1 on ch.28.3 and is watchable but with no PSIP guide data. Try tuning there to watch them. My guess is their getting ready to turn on the CoolTV channel on a WRDC subchannel. Just a guess.


----------



## Scooper

WLFL isn't off the air - but there is something going on there.


----------



## WildBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windmiller* /forum/post/19213511
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a AV company that does Wall mounting of TV's for a good price. The last two companies I contacted wanted 300.00 for the mount and another 200-300 for labor.
> 
> 
> I can supply a nice mount for 10.00 and the mounting itself should cost more than 200.00.



Windmiller - If this is a single install for home or an individual office you likely have the right cost. Just too much travel, hassle and liability to get the price down much lower than that. It is a routine job to do yourself if you have the tools and are not limited physically.


If you are looking for a business install with multiple locations, ask the facilities manager if they could help.

Two years back, I received similar quotes given to me to get around 35 40" TV's mounted with anchor bolts, mounts and putting up the TV's.

That was pricey so instead, and because we were in new office space (build-out) I had the contractor put wood blocks between the studs at each location for the TV's (about $20 per) and then had one of the construction teams put up the mount only for $15 per. My staff then mounted the TV's later while we were moving in.


----------



## PedjaR

I am wondering if I have a faulty tuning adapter or is the behavior the norm around here. Since I got the TA to go with my Tivo Premiere, less than 4 weeks ago, I had this happen:


1. Twice TA locked up, light blinking, Tivo would not record/tune. Pulling the plug on TA fixed it.


2. TA looks normal (solid green light), but Tivo can tune only non-SDV channels. Pulling the plug on TA fixed it.


3. Three times Tivo stopped responding to remote control (other than the orange light blinking on the box itself), while TA looks OK (solid green light). First two times I pulled the plug on Tivo, thinking someting was wrong with it; that fixed the situation. Third time I pulled USB cable (leading to TA) out of Tivo and plugged it back in right away; that fixed the situation as well (no need to reboot TA), making me think it is likely mostly TA's fault (although Tivo has no business locking up when TA misbahaves).


Other than that, Tivo had 0 issues (using it with SD menus).


So, I have anywhere between 3 and 6 issues with the tuning adapter in three and a half weeks. Is that normal? What's your experience?


Thanks.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/19217260
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I have a faulty tuning adapter or is the behavior the norm around here. Since I got the TA to go with my Tivo Premiere, less than 4 weeks ago, I had this happen:
> 
> 
> 1. Twice TA locked up, light blinking, Tivo would not record/tune. Pulling the plug on TA fixed it.
> 
> 
> 2. TA looks normal (solid green light), but Tivo can tune only non-SDV channels. Pulling the plug on TA fixed it.
> 
> 
> 3. Three times Tivo stopped responding to remote control (other than the orange light blinking on the box itself), while TA looks OK (solid green light). First two times I pulled the plug on Tivo, thinking someting was wrong with it; that fixed the situation. Third time I pulled USB cable (leading to TA) out of Tivo and plugged it back in right away; that fixed the situation as well (no need to reboot TA), making me think it is likely mostly TA's fault (although Tivo has no business locking up when TA misbahaves).
> 
> 
> Other than that, Tivo had 0 issues (using it with SD menus).
> 
> 
> So, I have anywhere between 3 and 6 issues with the tuning adapter in three and a half weeks. Is that normal? What's your experience?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not normal from my experience. I have 3 TiVo's (THD, S3 and Premiere) all with TA's. I see about 1-2 issues per month over the 3 machines. The typical issue is a 'missed' recording with the message 'not recorded because video signal not available'. I have caught this one red handed several times and I find that the TA and TiVo are tuned to different frequencies which explains why TiVo could not find the program.


I do not use the RF passthru mode... I split the feed and run one leg to the TA and the other to the TiVo. The TA's show a signal level of -1 to -3dBmV.


----------



## DonB2

Any bets on how many weeks the New "Book em Daniel" will last before they move it to another night and then drop it all together?


On another note in regards to PBS reception - It is one channel that I have never found a sweet spot for my antenna. Once the leaves drop I am sure I will be back to adjusting the PBS only antenna.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19217796
> 
> 
> Any bets on how many weeks the New "Book em Daniel" will last before they move it to another night and then drop it all together?
> 
> 
> On another note in regards to PBS reception - It is one channel that I have never found a sweet spot for my antenna. Once the leaves drop I am sure I will be back to adjusting the PBS only antenna.



Do you mean Dan-o??? Who is Daniel?


----------



## DonB2

Yes Dan-o


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19217606
> 
> 
> Not normal from my experience. I have 3 TiVo's (THD, S3 and Premiere) all with TA's. I see about 1-2 issues per month over the 3 machines. The typical issue is a 'missed' recording with the message 'not recorded because video signal not available'. I have caught this one red handed several times and I find that the TA and TiVo are tuned to different frequencies which explains why TiVo could not find the program.
> 
> 
> I do not use the RF passthru mode... I split the feed and run one leg to the TA and the other to the TiVo. The TA's show a signal level of -1 to -3dBmV.



Thanks for the reply. I guess I should ask for another TA.


Not using RF passthru - for some reason I thought that it would not work. Sounds very intriguing. Does this mean that when your TA locks up, Tivo can still record non-SDV channels? That would be really nice.

I have not had missed recordings (yet) due to tuned to different frequencies problem, every time there was an issue I was there to verify that TA went south (either blinking or not able to tune to SDV channels). Maybe different frequencies would not happen in RF passthru mode?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/19217901
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I guess I should ask for another TA.
> 
> 
> Not using RF passthru - for some reason I thought that it would not work. Sounds very intriguing. Does this mean that when your TA locks up, Tivo can still record non-SDV channels? That would be really nice.
> 
> I have not had missed recordings (yet) due to tuned to different frequencies problem, every time there was an issue I was there to verify that TA went south (either blinking or not able to tune to SDV channels). Maybe different frequencies would not happen in RF passthru mode?



No... if TA/TiVo locks up you are still hosed. It just eliminates any question about the splitter and small amp inside the TA. I have tons of signal and dont need the amp or the noise that it induces.


Have you checked your signal levels in TA diags and DVR diags? TA lockups are something that I rarely see.


----------



## HDMe2

I haven't tried to re-scan... but WLFL is now broadcasting actual programming again today instead of just a black screen that I was getting the last couple of days.


I didn't do anything... and today it is back. I'll have to try a rescan and see if they are now pushing PSID channel #s again on 22 and 28.


Meanwhile, PBS has gotten worse as I can't get channel 4 at all today... It was at least breaking up badly this weekend, but today I can't even get that.


----------



## DonB2

You are not missing much on PBS at present as they are doing a fund raiser. I like Luciano but the same show about him has been on about five times now in the last two years.


Have you checked all your connections. At tight as I make them they sometimes find away of coming loose and usually PBS is the first to show issues.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19218662
> 
> 
> No... if TA/TiVo locks up you are still hosed. It just eliminates any question about the splitter and small amp inside the TA. I have tons of signal and dont need the amp or the noise that it induces.
> 
> 
> Have you checked your signal levels in TA diags and DVR diags? TA lockups are something that I rarely see.



Tivo reports strength of 82-87, depending on a channel, mostly 85. SNR reported by DVR is 36, by TA 38. TA reports that QAM level is -3dBmV (FDC level is 5 and RDC level is 54).


By the way, the cable goes from outside into a 2-way splitter (internet & TV), and the TV branch is then split 4 ways with amplified splitter. Then I have a 3 way splitter, strongest branch going into TA, another going direct into TV and third used to go in another DVR, now it dangles. I felt no need to replace that splitter with a 2-way one, as the direct view TV's picture is good (used on occasions when I need a 3rd tuner). All the splitters were provided by a TWC tech a couple of years ago (he insisted on replacing all the old ones I had, and did not charge for them), so they should have the full range needed.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19218740
> 
> 
> Have you checked all your connections. At tight as I make them they sometimes find away of coming loose and usually PBS is the first to show issues.



Yeah... I also have a TV in another room that was similarly affected and is on a completely different antenna.


This is the first time I've had an issue with PBS since the couple of months there after the digital cutover when they were on lower power at a lower antenna. Once they went to full power on the higher antenna, I had no troubles until this weekend.


----------



## jspENC

I can tell you there is nothing wrong with WUNC. I am picking it up over 130 miles out tonight at around 65% It is coming in better than any of the other triangle stations.


----------



## jspENC

For those having trouble with UNC TV you might try pointing your antenna at the Farmville transmitter to the east on channel 23, 25.1 - they just turned their power to 1 million watts.

http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1331672&map=Y


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19221377
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with UNC TV you might try pointing your antenna at the Farmville transmitter to the east on channel 23, 25.1 - they just turned their power to 1 million watts.
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1331672&map=Y



When did this power output increase?


You now have me curious, as I'm in north Raleigh... and I'm wondering IF this was a recent change in power output if it would explain my sudden problem getting WUNC from Chapel Hill. It could be the result of interference as I'm right in the fringe overlap of both signals now.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19221716
> 
> 
> When did this power output increase?
> 
> 
> You now have me curious, as I'm in north Raleigh... and I'm wondering IF this was a recent change in power output if it would explain my sudden problem getting WUNC from Chapel Hill. It could be the result of interference as I'm right in the fringe overlap of both signals now.



But WUNK is on 23, and WUNC is on 25. Those shouldn't interfere. I'd more expect interference from 23 to impact Univision (on physical 38) due to that weird UHF 14.5 channel interference thing.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19221716
> 
> 
> When did this power output increase?
> 
> 
> You now have me curious, as I'm in north Raleigh... and I'm wondering IF this was a recent change in power output if it would explain my sudden problem getting WUNC from Chapel Hill. It could be the result of interference as I'm right in the fringe overlap of both signals now.



It had to have been really recently. I scan around often for distant signals, and last night this one came in wide open where before I could never get it. They went from like 70kW to 1000kW


This could be a solution for many of you, because you would only need one good antenna pointing east.


----------



## DonB2

If indeed it is an interference issue I would think UNC would be interested in resolving it as this is governed (I think).


CCsoftball7 - So did you watch Hawaii Five-0 last night or were you just busting me about Dan-o?


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19222003
> 
> 
> If indeed it is an interference issue I would think UNC would be interested in resolving it as this is governed (I think).
> 
> 
> CCsoftball7 - So did you watch Hawaii Five-0 last night or were you just busting me about Dan-o?



I was busting you about Dan-o, but did record it. I plan to watch it sometime this week. Did you watch it? If so, how was it?


----------



## DonB2

I liked it. There were some high res aerial scenes that almost looked 3D they had so much resolution. Dan-0 is not Hawaiian however. It is sort of like a CSI/Burnnotice IMHO.


it was entertaining though and a lot more action than the original.


And different real estate to look at besides NYC and LA










And in keeping with this Board, 5.1 did not break up on me once !!! Pretty unusual for it not to.


----------



## thess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/19217260
> 
> 
> Three times Tivo stopped responding to remote control (other than the orange light blinking on the box itself).



I had a very similar situation that turned out to be something going on with the remote signal if your TV is on a dark frame when you pause. It was driving me nuts, and then I found people with the same issue on the Tivo Community forums. I don't recall the technical explanation (some interference issue), but it was the same behavior (TiVo blinked when a remote command was sent but otherwise seemed locked).


An easy test is to turn your TV off, then try hitting the TiVo button (or whatever), turn TV back on, see if the TiVo responded. Usually at that point you're back in business.


I had many issues with my TiVo HD + TWC + TA. Lockups, came home to find TA could no longer tune channels, etc etc. Way more reboots than seemed necessary. Finally got fed up with the whole kludgy fiasco and turned off Time Warner and TiVo service again. (Anyone want to buy a 1TB TiVo HD + remote +network adapter? Heh. Cheap.)


----------



## tarheelone

And the fallout from the Disney/TWC deal begins...

*Dear Time Warner Cable Customer:


ESPN Classic is moving to our Time Warner Cable Sports Pass tier on channel 525 starting Thursday, September 23rd. Time Warner Cable Sports Pass offers fans other great channels including CBS College Sports, Fox Soccer Plus, NHL Network and Tennis Channel.


In addition, we also recently launched ESPN Goal Line HD for Sports Pass customers, a high-definition channel featuring unlimited live cut-ins and highlights of top NCAA College Football games each Saturday from noon to the conclusion of that day's exciting college football action. During college basketball season, ESPN's "Buzzer Beater" will offer similar live cut-ins and highlights.


Time Warner Cable Sports Pass customers receive exclusive access to streaming web content from new online sports channels such as Speed2, and our ESPN customers will enjoy additional online content from ESPN3 when we offer access to that web channel later in October.


Time Warner Cable*


----------



## DonB2

HDMe2,


Last night I was watching Chapel Hill PBS for about 2 hours.


I had to keep switching between my two antenna feeds to watch it though.


The PBS antenna started out with the most freezing issues and so I switched to the Garner Farm antenna. I never use to even get PBS on the Garner antenna reliably but over the last year I have.


The Garner farm antenna was also having freeze issues and even lost the signal once. My antenna strength meter would show 5 to 7 out of ten bars and then during a freeze would sweep to zero bars for a second before coming back up. Usually I have found this to be a multipath problem.


After about 1.5 hrs I switched back to the PBS antenna and had a solid ten bars and it stayed there for the next 1/2 hour.


You may have noticed a post I made about a month ago. I was finding that PBS would break up on either of my antennas but it would not freeze/break up until 3/4 of the way thru a show. But my signal strength meter would never very during these breakups. I finally decided it was something on PBS's end.


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19227050
> 
> 
> And the fallout from the Disney/TWC deal begins...
> 
> *Dear Time Warner Cable Customer:
> 
> 
> ESPN Classic is moving to our Time Warner Cable Sports Pass tier on channel 525 starting Thursday, September 23rd. Time Warner Cable Sports Pass offers fans other great channels including CBS College Sports, Fox Soccer Plus, NHL Network and Tennis Channel.
> 
> 
> In addition, we also recently launched ESPN Goal Line HD for Sports Pass customers, a high-definition channel featuring unlimited live cut-ins and highlights of top NCAA College Football games each Saturday from noon to the conclusion of that day's exciting college football action. During college basketball season, ESPN's "Buzzer Beater" will offer similar live cut-ins and highlights.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable Sports Pass customers receive exclusive access to streaming web content from new online sports channels such as Speed2, and our ESPN customers will enjoy additional online content from ESPN3 when we offer access to that web channel later in October.
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable*









Directv moved ESPN Classic from its base packages to its Sports Pack a while back and replaced it with ESPN U and ESPN U HD.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19221377
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with UNC TV you might try pointing your antenna at the Farmville transmitter to the east on channel 23, 25.1 - they just turned their power to 1 million watts.
> 
> http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1331672&map=Y



Can't get - I'm way out in the red western edge north of Wake Forest. In the middle of a forest.


OTOH - 36 was coming in better today....


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/19228411
> 
> 
> Directv moved ESPN Classic from its base packages to its Sports Pack a while back and replaced it with ESPN U and ESPN U HD.



So did DISH (although not sure if it moved to a special sports package or just the top of the line channel package...all I know is I used to have it on their 250 package, but not for a while).


----------



## HDMe2

I haven't checked yet today on PBS... it was still being problematic last night. I know I'm in a dicey area anyway, but it's just odd to suddenly be having problems if nothing has changed... unless a new building was just put up between me and Chapel Hill!


I'll have to check later tonight and see the status.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19229690
> 
> 
> I haven't checked yet today on PBS... it was still being problematic last night. I know I'm in a dicey area anyway, but it's just odd to suddenly be having problems if nothing has changed... unless a new building was just put up between me and Chapel Hill!
> 
> 
> I'll have to check later tonight and see the status.



Though you'd never know it from the 90+ temps, today is the first day of fall. Some trees are dropping their leaves around here. May have something to do with your issues..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Plus it is dry as a bone outside and may change the reflective capability of tv signals. You would think it would improve the signal but I would not bet on it.


My Chapel Hill antenna has been at 100 percent signal strength for last two nights. I do not think I ever saw 100 percent signal strength on PBS.


Don


----------



## Daryl L

Anyone heard yet when TWC will be adding ESPN 3D?


----------



## dgmayor

Why is the picture quality on ESPNUHD so terrible? Looks like upscaled 480p widescreen at best.


----------



## DonB2

Last Monday I watched Hawaii five 0 and zero break up OTA, On Friday I watch the new Tom Seleck show on the same channel and it kept breaking up all thru the show. Very frustrating seeing as atmospheric conditions had not change much in a week.


----------



## Joe Public

Well it's nice to see the NHL Network HD channel is finally being added along with the Viacom channels. From the TWC Channel Changes page:


Effective November 4th, the following channels will be added to Basic Cable: Comedy Central HD Channel 1304, Hallmark Channel HD Channel 1218, MTV HD Channel 1450, Nickelodeon HD 1205, Spike TV HD Channel 1310.


Effective November 4th, the following channels will be added to the Digital Tier: Nat Geo Wild HD Channel 1254, DIY HD Channel 1356.


Effective November 4th, the following channel will be added to Sports Pass: NHL Network HD Channel 1526.


Effective November 4th, the following channel will be added as part of a subscription to Showtime: Showtime On Demand HD Channel 1762.


Effective November 10th, Primetime HD On Demand Channel 1195 will be available as a Free On Demand service. Also, on this date, programming from CBS and NBC will move from HD Showcase On Demand to Primetime HD On Demand.


----------



## VisionOn

All these channels probably relate to the SDV notice I received last week ("We are introducing new technology to your area called switched digital video!"







) indicating they were shoving more of their full QAM channels like TNT to SDV.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Public* /forum/post/19260527
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Effective November 4th, the following channels will be added to *Basic Cable*: Comedy Central HD Channel 1304, Hallmark Channel HD Channel 1218, MTV HD Channel 1450, Nickelodeon HD 1205, Spike TV HD Channel 1310.
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...by Basic Cable, could they possibly mean they will be coming via clear QAM for those of us not using cable boxes? Nah, can't be, that'd be too consumer friendly.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/19261616
> 
> 
> Hm...by Basic Cable, could they possibly mean they will be coming via clear QAM for those of us not using cable boxes? Nah, can't be, that'd be too consumer friendly.



I'd jump over to cable again if they did this.


----------



## nitdawg

Per the talk about TWC and getting ESPN3, for those of you that use an xbox360 for either a MC extender or just to get some streaming content, the new fall update for the dashboard looks pretty damn sweet for an interface to the ESPN content: xbox LIVE fall update 

Although non-digital cable subscribers won't be getting access to this, from what it sounds like.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19262845
> 
> 
> Per the talk about TWC and getting ESPN3, for those of you that use an xbox360 for either a MC extender or just to get some streaming content, the new fall update for the dashboard looks pretty damn sweet for an interface to the ESPN content: xbox LIVE fall update
> 
> Although non-digital cable subscribers won't be getting access to this, from what it sounds like.



ESPN3 access via Xbox Live will be included in the gold subscription (which one of the reasons why it went from 49.99 a year to 59.99 a year). It has nothing to do with your cable subscription.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19262860
> 
> 
> ESPN3 access via Xbox Live will be included in the gold subscription (which one of the reasons why it went from 49.99 a year to 59.99 a year). It has nothing to do with your cable subscription.



Hmmm, that's not how the article reads:

"As far as new features go, ESPN3 is top of that list. For the cost of Xbox Live Gold *and having an affiliated ISP* (here's a list, and not to worry NYCers, Microsoft assures us Time Warner Cable will soon be partnering up), you can watch live sporting events and replays of anything ESPN has the rights to stream -- and trust us, that's a lot. (Don't have an affiliated ISP? You'll miss out on the live events and full replays, but all other clips and highlights should still be available.)"


Since TWC is going to restrict ESPN3.com streaming access to digital cable service only, I'm not sure why that would not apply here. Only speculating, of course.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19262845
> 
> 
> Per the talk about TWC and getting ESPN3, for those of you that use an xbox360 for either a MC extender or just to get some streaming content, the new fall update for the dashboard looks pretty damn sweet for an interface to the ESPN content: xbox LIVE fall update
> 
> Although non-digital cable subscribers won't be getting access to this, from what it sounds like.



I will give TWC credit. The UNC/ECU game is on ESPN3 this weekend and they are going to carry it on channel 520 since ESPN3 is not yet available to TWC subscribers. Looks like they are gonna carry local events of interest on this channel until ESPN3 is available. Details from here: http://northcarolina.scout.com/2/1007197.html 

_*Time Warner Cable customers can enjoy a great matchup between two Carolina schools! In cooperation with ESPN, Time Warner Cable will bring coverage of Saturday's UNC vs. ECU game LIVE to digital cable customers across the Carolinas.


The game begins at 3:30pm and can be seen on channel 520.

Through our partnership with ESPN, we are excited to offer this game in the Carolinas LIVE on digital cable, said Mike Munley, president, residential services, Time Warner Cable East. No matter which team you are rooting for, this is a win-win for Time Warner Cable digital customers.


The game was originally announced for coverage only on ESPN3.com, the network's online channel. Time Warner Cable and ESPN are working through the authentication process that will allow Time Warner Cable ESPN customers to access ESPN3.com. Until then, Time Warner Cable will carry some ESPN3 games as special events on digital cable.*_


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19261822
> 
> 
> I'd jump over to cable again if they did this.



I'll believe this when I see it.


Heck, right now they apparently mark non-premium content DRM such that shows can only be recorded via cable-card on Windows media center hosts (and even there, they are encrypted so that you can't do things like automated commercial skipping via comskip/dvrms toolbox). If I could get the new HDHR prime and record TWC cable with MythTV or SageTV on Linux, I'd come back. But no way am I going to use one of their boxes or move my PVR to Windows.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19262917
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that's not how the article reads:
> 
> "As far as new features go, ESPN3 is top of that list. For the cost of Xbox Live Gold *and having an affiliated ISP* (here's a list, and not to worry NYCers, Microsoft assures us Time Warner Cable will soon be partnering up), you can watch live sporting events and replays of anything ESPN has the rights to stream -- and trust us, that's a lot. (Don't have an affiliated ISP? You'll miss out on the live events and full replays, but all other clips and highlights should still be available.)"
> 
> 
> Since TWC is going to restrict ESPN3.com streaming access to digital cable service only, I'm not sure why that would not apply here. Only speculating, of course.




Wow yeah I just saw that. That's new information.. And that's complete BS. Don't raise my Xbox Live rates for features that I can't have! I now hate everyone lol


----------



## drewwho

I needed an extra tuner for the fall premiere season, so I setup my HDHR on QAM a few weeks ago. This is the first time I've used QAM in years.


I noticed that my OTA recordings from Fox50 were about 6GB/hr for primetime, while my QAM recordings were 5GB/hr. Curious, I looked at TWC QAM channel 92 (where Fox and ABC share a physical channel), and I noticed that in addition to what ABC11 and Fox50 broadcast over the air, TWC has SD versions of 50.1 and 11.1 sharing the same physical channel. Since a cable QAM channel is 38Mb/s, and 2 OTA channels are each 19Mb/s, something has to be getting compressed if they're going to fit an extra 2 SD channels in there.


Somebody who pays $$$ for digital cable should complain to TWC and/or Fox50 about this. I doubt ABC11 would care, since they over-compress their own signal so much that its not worth watching.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19272471
> 
> 
> I needed an extra tuner for the fall premiere season, so I setup my HDHR on QAM a few weeks ago. This is the first time I've used QAM in years.
> 
> 
> I noticed that my OTA recordings from Fox50 were about 6GB/hr for primetime, while my QAM recordings were 5GB/hr. Curious, I looked at TWC QAM channel 92 (where Fox and ABC share a physical channel), and I noticed that in addition to what ABC11 and Fox50 broadcast over the air, TWC has SD versions of 50.1 and 11.1 sharing the same physical channel. Since a cable QAM channel is 38Mb/s, and 2 OTA channels are each 19Mb/s, something has to be getting compressed if they're going to fit an extra 2 SD channels in there.
> 
> 
> Somebody who pays $$$ for digital cable should complain to TWC and/or Fox50 about this. I doubt ABC11 would care, since they over-compress their own signal so much that its not worth watching.
> 
> 
> Drew



Its true that OTA is 19Mbit but remember that the OTA broadcasts also imbed one or two SD channels along with the HD channel inside that 19Mbit.


Last time I looked at OTA vs QAM (I used a TiVo with both QAM and ATSC and compared file sizes between the same recording of the same show at the same time) there was very little difference between the two. The small difference could be explained by the stuff that cable strips out of the transport stream. That was a while back so I will try and remember to conduct the same experiment again.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19272551
> 
> 
> Its true that OTA is 19Mbit but remember that the OTA broadcasts also imbed one or two SD channels along with the HD channel inside that 19Mbit.



Yes, I know that. The problem is that TWC seems to be adding *their own* SD versions of the HD feed. Eg, these SD channels *are not* transmitted over the air. Its pretty clear they are transcoded from the HD version, because if you change to the SD version, it is 1 second or so behind the HD version.


Right now, there are 7 channels on 92:


92.1 = 11.1

92.2 = 11.2

92.3 = 11.3

92.4 = 50.1

92.5 = 50.2

92.6 = TWC generated SD version of 11.1, no PSIP

92.7 = TWC generated SD version of 50.1, no PSIP


The first 5 are what is transmitted OTA by ABC and Fox. The last 2 seem to be TWC creations for their SD cable boxes. In order to fit them into the QAM channel, they've got to be stealing bandwidth from somewhere.


Drew


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19272599
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that. The problem is that TWC seems to be adding *their own* SD versions of the HD feed. Eg, these SD channels *are not* transmitted over the air. Its pretty clear they are transcoded from the HD version, because if you change to the SD version, it is 1 second or so behind the HD version.
> 
> 
> Right now, there are 7 channels on 92:
> 
> 
> 92.1 = 11.1
> 
> 92.2 = 11.2
> 
> 92.3 = 11.3
> 
> 92.4 = 50.1
> 
> 92.5 = 50.2
> 
> 92.6 = TWC generated SD version of 11.1, no PSIP
> 
> 92.7 = TWC generated SD version of 50.1, no PSIP
> 
> 
> The first 5 are what is transmitted OTA by ABC and Fox. The last 2 seem to be TWC creations for their SD cable boxes. In order to fit them into the QAM channel, they've got to be stealing bandwidth from somewhere.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ahh.. when did the Digital SD OTA's go away? I wasnt aware of that and missed that in your post.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19273227
> 
> 
> Ahh.. when did the Digital SD OTA's go away? I wasnt aware of that and missed that in your post.



I think ABC's went away when they launched the "live well" on 11.2.

I think Fox's went away sometime this spring. I noticed a size jump in my recordings on 50.1, which is probably when this happened. I never had the SD version enabled anyway, so it is hard to say..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I thought I saw OTA 50.1 and two SD's of 50.2 and 50.3 just the other day with 50.2 being Retro tv and 50.3 being sd version of 50.1 HD ?


Maybe I was just seeing things.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19274052
> 
> 
> I thought I saw OTA 50.1 and two SD's of 50.2 and 50.3 just the other day with 50.2 being Retro tv and 50.3 being sd version of 50.1 HD ?
> 
> 
> Maybe I was just seeing things.



I checked just before posting, and didn't see anything on 50.3. Just HD 50.1, and RTN on 50.2.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Boy that is weird as it was like a couple of weeks ago and I was going post about it still being there almost like a legacy thing. I never quite did get a handle on what it was for.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19274079
> 
> 
> I checked just before posting, and didn't see anything on 50.3. Just HD 50.1, and RTN on 50.2.
> 
> 
> Drew



The info on rabbitears lines up with what you say...


----------



## AndThenScottSays

There is no 50.3 anymore. A long time ago it was the WRAL WeatherChannel... after they discontinued that it became a SD simulcast of 50.1, then they finally got rid of it a few months ago.


----------



## Scooper

The 3rd stream is now an ATSC M/H stream.


----------



## DonB2

I think it was here that I saw it and not at all in the "real world":
http://www.tvguide.com/Listings/ 


TV guide was never quick at updating listings - not even back when I use to get their hard copy version.


----------



## jspENC

Did everyone's UNC TV reception get better? Any luck with WUNK on physical 23 virtual 25.1? That signal just floods into Onslow county and I am on the fringe and get it just as good as the UNC signal from Trenton on 19. I actually get UNC three times including the Wilmington site!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19274516
> 
> 
> I think it was here that I saw it and not at all in the "real world":
> http://www.tvguide.com/Listings/
> 
> 
> TV guide was never quick at updating listings - not even back when I use to get their hard copy version.



Yes, it also appears in other guide data (like TMS various outlets, used by nearly every dvr/pvr -- mythtv, sagetv, tivo, mce, etc). Just not actually on the air










Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19274370
> 
> 
> The 3rd stream is now an ATSC M/H stream.



I'd forgotten about that. Do they have any stats on viewership? I can't imagine anybody actually watches it..


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19274742
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten about that. Do they have any stats on viewership? I can't imagine anybody actually watches it..
> 
> 
> Drew



Considering almost no receivers exist at this point, that's not a surprise. When WRAL-HD went on in 1997, I'm sure nobody was watching that either for the same reason.










- Trip


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19272471
> 
> 
> I needed an extra tuner for the fall premiere season, so I setup my HDHR on QAM a few weeks ago. This is the first time I've used QAM in years.
> 
> 
> I noticed that my OTA recordings from Fox50 were about 6GB/hr for primetime, while my QAM recordings were 5GB/hr. Curious, I looked at TWC QAM channel 92 (where Fox and ABC share a physical channel), and I noticed that in addition to what ABC11 and Fox50 broadcast over the air, TWC has SD versions of 50.1 and 11.1 sharing the same physical channel. Since a cable QAM channel is 38Mb/s, and 2 OTA channels are each 19Mb/s, something has to be getting compressed if they're going to fit an extra 2 SD channels in there.
> 
> 
> Somebody who pays $$$ for digital cable should complain to TWC and/or Fox50 about this. I doubt ABC11 would care, since they over-compress their own signal so much that its not worth watching.
> 
> 
> Drew



The data on my TiVo's agrees with your findings. Fox is definitely being compressed... My S3 records OTA and my Premiere is QAM for locals.


QAM OTA

Hells Kitchen 9.71 GB 11.69 GB

House 4.93 6.05

Bones 4.83 5.69

House 4.59 5.66


I dont do much with ABC but the one show on the boxes was Detroit 1-8-7 and both boxes showed exactly the same filesize... 4.83 GB


Hopefully they are at least using a Statmux and not stripping off too much.


----------



## texas_nightowl












I'm not a Raleigh native, but you know, I really do like this area. Been here 10 years now. But every once in a while I get a reminder of why I don't feel completely at home here. You see...ABC11 is going to carry the NC State game Saturday afternoon instead of the NATIONAL game....being the Red River Shootout!...aka OU vs Texas! Which is THE game I look forward to each fall. But will I get to watch it in glorious broadcast HD. No.


The only upside? I ditched TWC earlier this year for AT&T DSL...at least I can stream via ESPN3. Not my preferred method, but better than nothing. (No cable, no satellite, antenna only.)


By the way:


BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl* /forum/post/19276560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Raleigh native, but you know, I really do like this area. Been here 10 years now. But every once in a while I get a reminder of why I don't feel completely at home here. You see...ABC11 is going to carry the NC State game Saturday afternoon instead of the NATIONAL game....being the Red River Shootout!...aka OU vs Texas! Which is THE game I look forward to each fall. But will I get to watch it in glorious broadcast HD. No.
> 
> 
> The only upside? I ditched TWC earlier this year for AT&T DSL...at least I can stream via ESPN3. Not my preferred method, but better than nothing. (No cable, no satellite, antenna only.)
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> 
> BOOMER SOONER!




Go to a sports bar/restaurant. Your game is on ESPN.











Well, it's not on ESPN here >


----------



## texas_nightowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19277657
> 
> 
> Go to a sports bar/restaurant. Your game is on ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not on ESPN here >
> 
> 
> I did re-consider this. But ended up streaming it...which worked just fine. OK quality...enough to celebrate the TD's and to get nervous there in the 4th.
> 
> 
> IIRC, TWC customers still can't stream ESPN3.com, right? I thought I heard an agreement has been signed but it's not functioning yet? Which makes me glad I switched earlier this year to DSL!!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19275315
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are at least using a Statmux and not stripping off too much.



I noticed some macroblocking in very low motion scenes, so I'm guessing they need to adjust their settings







. I've just removed Fox from my QAM lineup. All I really need this tuner for is to resolve a conflict on Thurs night, and I'm now just going to have the HDHR record only NBC17. I hope they're not throttled too..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"When WRAL-HD went on in 1997, I'm sure nobody was watching that either for the same reason. "


I paid a dollar for my first HD digital Samsung Tuner.The Tuner was probably three years old then. It was a huge Set top box with very poor signal reception. I soon replaced it with a Samsung T 100 and then the last model of Samsung STB that I am still using. A dollar was a good deal at the time. I guess it was sold for about $500.00 originally. I feel sorry for anyone that paid that much for it as, like you say, there was not much ATSC out there in those days.


----------



## Hiatt66

Is ESPN HD working for anyone in the Goldsboro area? I noticed during the cup race on Sunday it was very sketchy with dropouts and then just went away and then came back about 1/2 though the race. Now it's out for MNF. All other ESPN channels are up.


----------



## drewwho

My listings (and those at vlistings.zap2it.com) show WTVD airing paid programming at noon on 11.1. Did they cancel their noon news, or are the listings just wrong?


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19301133
> 
> 
> My listings (and those at vlistings.zap2it.com) show WTVD airing paid programming at noon on 11.1. Did they cancel their noon news, or are the listings just wrong?
> 
> 
> Drew



So it turns out that the "paid programming" was actually the WTVD news..


Drew


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19305268
> 
> 
> "paid programming" was actually the WTVD news.



Gives a couple of new meanings to "truth in advertising"


----------



## drewwho

I'd been watching Lost on Hulu (seasons 1-5) and I recorded the last season from WTVD's reruns in the wee hours. I'm sick, and the family is out of town, so I finally got a chance to catch up this weekend & try to wach season 6. I'm quite ticked, because most of the stuff I recorded from WTVD is unwatchable.


1) The don't stick to their schedule. You need to pad at least hour each way to have a chance to catch something in the wee hours. I knew this.. but:

2) They've started pre-empting their weekend programming with re-runs of Castle, so some episodes are missing 1/2 the show or more.

3) Their guide data is incorrect, and the episodes are off by a week.


Between their crappy bitrate for primetime, and their inability to competently schedule syndicated reruns, I've just removed WTVD from my guide. Good riddance.


Off to buy the DVD I guess. I really need to subscribe to Netflix..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drew, Sorry you are having a bad weekend.


I tried watching PBS 4.1 last night at 9pm and voice audio track at the beginning of the show was almost zero volume level while the sound track was very loud. I really wish PBS could at least get normal stereo correct. I use to have to switch to their sub channel to get audio working but of course they do not have the same show on the subchannels anymore.


----------



## ncparrothead

WNCN on D*TV HD is experiencing audio drops every so often... enough to where it's kind of annoying. Anyone know if it would be worth calling D*TV or should I contact WNCN here in Raleigh directly?


----------



## Joe Public

Some more HD channels being added to Time Warner Cable in November. From their "Channel Changes" page:


Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added: HSN HD Channel 1371, QVC HD Channel 1370.


Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added to Basic Cable: BET HD Channel 1308, VH1 HD Channel 1454.


Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added to the Digital Tier: The Hub HD Channel 1211, Cooking Channel HD Channel 1353, Disney XD HD Channel1202.


Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added to the Sports Pass: Fox Soccer Plus HD Channel 1536.


Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added to the HD Plus Tier: Smithsonian On Demand HD Channel TBD.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Public* /forum/post/19325832
> 
> 
> Effective November 23rd, the following channels will be added to the Sports Pass: Fox Soccer Plus HD Channel 1536.



So, we get Plus in HD, but the main channel still in SD? I realize asking for it to make sense is a bit much, but...


Let's see what customer support says, and if I get the form response.


ETA: Yup, form response.


----------



## Joe Public

^ Yeah that was odd considering most other cities have added Plus and the main channel in HD at the same time. I assume (hope?) that the main channel probably won't be too far behind, maybe in December?


----------



## DonB2

"HD Plus Tier: Smithsonian On Demand HD" - I hope Smithsonian is truer to the Smithsonian than the disappointing shows I have seen whenever I have National Geographic available to watch. Or Discovery or SciFi for that matter.


----------



## drewwho

NBC17Eng: The debate looked quite good on NBC17 last night. The only thing that could have improved it would have been better candidates










Also, I have a recording rule for "Undercovers", which was pre-empted by the debate. My guide data had it being shown at 3am. So I wound up with a recording of the Jay Leno show in that timeslot. It looks like its re-running again over the weekend, so no biggie. But where did TMS (who supplies my guide) get the idea that you were going to run it at 3am?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## StinDaWg

I'm having problems with ABC HD on my computer via Windows Media Center QAM. It was recording fine, then I went to catch up on some shows for the past week and my recordings were a bunch of public access shows and weird concerts? So I went to the Silicondust channel page and saw that ABC HD is QAM channel 92.1. I manually added the channel and now Media Center is telling me there is no tv signal for this channel. Did they move to another QAM signal?


Edit, nevermind 92.1 is back on ABC. This problem seems to happen quite a bit with QAM signals changing or disappointing randomly. It's quite annoying but I can't get all the channels to come in properly OTA so I'll continue to stick with QAM.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg* /forum/post/19366586
> 
> 
> Edit, nevermind 92.1 is back on ABC. This problem seems to happen quite a bit with QAM signals changing or disappointing randomly. It's quite annoying but I can't get all the channels to come in properly OTA so I'll continue to stick with QAM.



Add to that the fact that TWC is now compressing the HD from at least Fox, and those are really good reasons to get a better antenna, and get OTA working for you.


FWIW, I played with SageTV V7 on windows, and they have this really slick mechanism where you first scan for QAM channels using the Silicon Dust tools, and it maps the channels to their names/numbers for you, using their online database for your zipcode, and creates some file or registry setting that it passes to SageTV with everything correctly mapped. It took about 90 seconds, and was by far the easiest QAM setup I ever did. Anyway, it has ABC on 92-1008-211 (phys=92, logical=1008, subchannel=211). I'm not sure whats up with the 1008 logical channel, maybe it is some kind of magic that makes it immune from TWC not passing OTA PSIP (and rendering you unable to tune 92-11-1).


Drew


----------



## jspENC

Notice that 11 news on the CW 22 is now airing in HD. How long has it been going?


----------



## DonB2

My Fringe got prempted by Baseball last night. Did not see it rescheduled. I need my Fringe Fix.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19373512
> 
> 
> My Fringe got prempted by Baseball last night. Did not see it rescheduled. I need my Fringe Fix.



It wasn't prempted, it wasn't on and isn't on again until November although there is a rerun this Saturday at 11pm.


----------



## DonB2

tarheelone,


Thanks maybe that will be the episode I missed. Closest thing to Sci Fi I can find these days.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19373891
> 
> 
> tarheelone,
> 
> 
> Thanks maybe that will be the episode I missed. Closest thing to Sci Fi I can find these days.



Sorry Don, my post should have said it wasn't prempted instead of was prempted. Most of Fox's shows are off until after the World Series.


----------



## drewwho

I noticed this week's recording of Nikita on 22-1 was smaller than usual (6.75GB vs 8.5GB). It looks like they added some kind of music video sidecar channel. How long has that been going on..? Nikita is the only thing I record from 22-1, and I haven't recorded it for 3 weeks (last week's was a re-run, and the week before that I missed due to a conflict w/Fringe).


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19371817
> 
> 
> Notice that 11 news on the CW 22 is now airing in HD. How long has it been going?



Don't know...


A couple of weeks ago I had spot-checked again and it was still SD... but because of your post, I waited tonight after Supernatural and sure enough HD news at 10pm on WLFL...


Good on all parties who made that happen. Now that I know, I'm MUCH more inclined to tune in to their 10pm newscast.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19377116
> 
> 
> Don't know...
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I had spot-checked again and it was still SD... but because of your post, I waited tonight after Supernatural and sure enough HD news at 10pm on WLFL...
> 
> 
> Good on all parties who made that happen. Now that I know, I'm MUCH more inclined to tune in to their 10pm newscast.



They didn't seem to be promoting the HD when I was watching, that is why I wondered if it had been going on for a week or so already... I hadn't checked them out in at least that long. Now that the weather has cooled off I am getting more reliable reception out of this area too.


----------



## DonB2

I liked the new Sherlock on PBS last night but I just wish PBS would improve their base stereo audio level. I constantly have to crank up the volume to listen to shows on PBS vs 5.1 for example.


----------



## jspENC

The Country video music network is now going on 22.2 so do a new scan on your TV to lock it in if you didn't know. I found it Saturday night.


----------



## Jim Long

Don, you liked Sherlock, you should also give Luther a try. These were two of the best mini-series to come out of the BBC this year.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19385299
> 
> 
> The Country video music network is now going on 22.2 so do a new scan on your TV to lock it in if you didn't know. I found it Saturday night.



Yeah, I mentioned it above. I think that we just lost the last full bandwidth OTA HD channel in the area due to the country sidecar channel.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

"Luther" ? Not familiar with that one.


Drew - Maybe you need to purchase your own low power tv station


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19385377
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Drew - Maybe you need to purchase your own low power tv station



I need to purchase my own FCC, and re-write the OTA standards to require channels claiming to be HD to supply a minimum of 16Mb/s for Mpeg2. And add mpeg4 H.264 as a broadcast standard so that we could have multiple sub-channels and still get good quality.


I guess I'd first want to purchase my own DTA company in advance of the second coupon initiative to get mpeg4 capable tuners deployed










Drew


----------



## jspENC

I agree with you drewwho, I like more channels, but I also don't want to wreck the quality of the HD signal. Of course it is still good compared to the other stations in the arwa.


----------



## DonB2

Hmm, so there is a standard above what our tuners are presently capable of called mpeg4?


Not sure what that standard is presently other than ATSC










Just get nervous seeing the hardware change every few years for broadcast tv.


What has happen with doing away with OTA as per those ads I saw on tv about 6 months ago. I hope it has died.


Also I still don't quite understand how HD radio works unless each radio station must have either a lot of spare bandwidth or they cut back on analog bandwidth to offer up HD radio.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19386156
> 
> 
> Hmm, so there is a standard above what our tuners are presently capable of called mpeg4?
> 
> 
> Not sure what that standard is presently other than ATSC



My understanding is that the ATSC standard specifies several video encodings for mpeg2 (1080i/29.94, 720p/59.94, 480i/59.94, etc). However, mpeg2 is a relatively old video compression technology, and you can get better results from H.264 mpeg4.


As a quick example, I've seen videos that a friend has downloaded from shady sources on the internet which are encoded at 720p/23.97 h.264 and have a bitrate of 3.7Mb/s. This is the bandwidth of a poor quality 480i mpeg2 stream, yet looks better than the hd-lite that WTVD sends over the air (720p/60, mpeg2 with a bitrate of 11Mb/s). The problem is that since h.264 isn't a broadcast standard, TVs & other devices would need either new tuners, or at least firmware upgrades to be able to handle such a transition.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Do you think the pixelization of water in a running stream would go away with the MPEG4 standard. I notice the pixelization even on the HD channel of PBS.


It is when the do a close up of splashing water in a stream. You might think "How many times does that happen?" But for some reason PBS has a lot of close ups of running water.


----------



## HDMe2

I really don't see MPEG4 coming to OTA any time soon. Even in the case of HDTVs that have the capability to accept a firmware upgrade, they may not have the processing power to handle MPEG4 decoding in real-time as they do MPEG2.


It is a shame that the OTA transition was delayed as long as it was BUT not just a little longer so that they could incorporate MPEG4 into the standard.


There's just no way to go out and tell everyone they have to buy a new HDTV again or a new converter box again so soon.


People like me using a Dish receiver that already handles MPEG4 decoding might could be upgraded easier by Dish updating their firmware to handle MPEG4 OTA... Same for DirecTV and some cable companies... but a lot of folks would be left out in the cold.


----------



## DonB2

I still have two Gov bought digital rcvrs sitting in their boxes


----------



## drill

no tv is going to be able to decode mpeg 4 with just a firmware upgrade. TV's use application specific integrated circuits (ASICs) to handle the decoding. TV's don't have a CPU with enough horsepower to do the decoding in software. at best they have a small MCU or ARM processor to run the TV's OS. mpeg4 isn't part of the ATSC standard, so no manufacturer would waste the time and money to put mpeg4 decoding hardware in the TV. (mpeg4 decoding is a lot more complicated than mpeg2).


the broadcast standards aren't going to change anytime soon to accommodate mpeg 4. too many people just upgraded to support the "new" digital standard. heck, when was the previous upgrade to the broadcast standards? when NTSC added color back in the 50's/60's?


there are newer TV's that are built to do web stuff that may have the capability to do mpeg4 decoding ... because those TV's require that functionality to give a better web experience. but the "basic" HD TV's that don't do the web stuff just can't support mpeg4 decoding.


----------



## dgmayor

I've complained about TWC's delay/special requirements for ESPN3, but I will say that now that I can go to espnetworks.com and watch ESPN on my laptop...well that's pretty sweet heh. Been watching Monday Night Football on the laptop while watching my normal monday night shows.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/19388950
> 
> 
> no tv is going to be able to decode mpeg 4 with just a firmware upgrade.



Some will. When a friend of mine was shopping for an HDTV over the summer, we put a number of clips onto a USB stick to judge the quality of playback. I was quite surprised that every TV we tried (that could read the USB stick) could play the h.264 clips. Admittedly, he was looking at the higher end lcd & plasma sets (but not 3d).


Anyway, I realize that most won't. That's why I suggested that if we do this, I'd invest in a DTA company, because there would probably have to be second round of coupons










Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19386156
> 
> 
> What has happen with doing away with OTA as per those ads I saw on tv about 6 months ago. I hope it has died.



War drums still beating.



> Quote:
> Also I still don't quite understand how HD radio works unless each radio station must have either a lot of spare bandwidth or they cut back on analog bandwidth to offer up HD radio.



Neither is true. If you are WRAL on 101.5, your digital signal is found on 101.3, 101.4, 101.6, and 101.7. The FCC just ignored the normal bandwidth limits for FM stations; that's how it works.


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

Trip,


Thanks !


HD radio sounded cool to me when I first learned about it and looked into a HD tuner adapter that would connect into my existing radio antenna but did not find such an animal although I think Pioneer made one specific for their model car radio,


I figured there may be some nice commercial free HD channels out there until of course revenue gets involved. But now so many folks are getting 3G devices that Pandora is a better on the road option.


"The Country video music network is now going on 22.2 so do a new scan on your TV to lock it in if you didn't know. I found it Saturday night."


So I guess I could say CW now has CW


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19389210
> 
> 
> I've complained about TWC's delay/special requirements for ESPN3, but I will say that now that I can go to espnetworks.com and watch ESPN on my laptop...well that's pretty sweet heh. Been watching Monday Night Football on the laptop while watching my normal monday night shows.



I'm just disappointed that the $50/month I pay for RoadRunner wasn't enough to get this, they also want me to shell out the $90/month I had been paying for TV to get it.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/19391135
> 
> 
> I'm just disappointed that the $50/month I pay for RoadRunner wasn't enough to get this, they also want me to shell out the $90/month I had been paying for TV to get it.



Can you at least get ESPN3.com? I can understand you not being able to get the espnnetworks.com and watch ESPN since you aren't paying for cable(and we all know that ESPN is a huge chunk of the cable bill) but would think you should at least be able to watch ESPN3.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19391288
> 
> 
> Can you at least get ESPN3.com? I can understand you not being able to get the espnnetworks.com and watch ESPN since you aren't paying for cable(and we all know that ESPN is a huge chunk of the cable bill) but would think you should at least be able to watch ESPN3.



No, TWC is tying ESPN3 access to those with cable subscriptions, intentionally attempting to keep people from dropping cable and just streaming the content. (Well, that's not the justification *they* gave, but...)


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/19391135
> 
> 
> I'm just disappointed that the $50/month I pay for RoadRunner wasn't enough to get this, they also want me to shell out the $90/month I had been paying for TV to get it.



Oh I agree. I can complain until I'm blue in the face, but it's not going to change anything.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19391483
> 
> 
> No, TWC is tying ESPN3 access to those with cable subscriptions, intentionally attempting to keep people from dropping cable and just streaming the content. (Well, that's not the justification *they* gave, but...)



Interesting. My neighbor who only has roadrunner was able to access ESPN3 with no problem. I am still checking to see if she can get regular ESPN.


----------



## toadfannc

I used this a couple of times over the weekend. Pretty cool, although it was obvious that they had not worked out all the kinks. Now (at least for me), it's no longer there. Is it just me, or is it gone (for now)?


Login thru "My Services", click "My TV" and see if the remote DVR manager is there (about mid-screen). Was there ... now gone. And, there no longer appears to be any link on the site to the Remote DVR Manager.


However, I just noticed that you can get to directly at:

http://dvr.timewarnercable.com 


Should have known ... I notice "BETA" in the title.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/19394546
> 
> 
> Interesting. My neighbor who only has roadrunner was able to access ESPN3 with no problem. I am still checking to see if she can get regular ESPN.



I'll check as well. I do not have cable TV service. I've used ESPN3 for over a year now thanks to a Verizon login. I don't think the main channel hardware-tied, I think its tied into your account and you have to provide those credentials to login via the website (at least for the main ESPN channel). Not sure about ESPN3 if that get the ISP pass or if that also requires a login.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19386156
> 
> 
> Hmm, so there is a standard above what our tuners are presently capable of called mpeg4?



Oh yeah. More than one.


You're probably using blu-ray already. Blu-ray disks can use several different encodings, including AVC which is H.264 MPEG-4. Both visual and audio quality is excellent, and bit-rates aren't that high.


Would that we could get blu-ray quality broadcasts. And we could, if the HD broadcast standards weren't already decades old. Sigh...


I think the biggest problem we have in NA with broadcast HD isn't the encoding per se. I think it's 8VSB as a transmission method. It's why you can't reliably receive HDTV in a car or train (multipath problems), and why wind storms that can move your antenna just a few millimeters cause macroblocking and other artifacts. It was, I'm sorry to say, a stupid decision -- to trade signal reliability for a little more coverage at a given power level.


As to new codecs used for broadcasting causing tuner problems in TVs, this is going to happen. Sooner or later were going to get 2k and 4k , beyond current HDTV. Yet another cycle of upgrades. Hopefully when this is implemented we leave interlacing behind completely, along with the odd ball frame rates (59.94p, are you serious?) left over from the early days of analog TV.


So yeah, there are better ways than what we ended up with for HDTV. Many, and much better.


----------



## morpheus647

Does anyone elses DVR record the wrong channel sometimes? For instance tonight it was supposed to be recording Modern Family on ABC, but instead it recorded the ABC weather channel. It also does it every week when it's supposed to be recording the show Undercovers. Any ideas on how to stop this?


EDIT: Actually I guess maybe ABC was just showing weather coverage instead of Modern Family?? Stupid decision on their part.


----------



## Scooper

Ok - you're running a TV station. You do have multiple subchannels going (like most of the Raleigh stations). You have the bad weather in the area like tonight.


So what do you do regarding public safety notices (Tornado warnings/watches / severe Thunderstorm watches / warnings) and your primetime network shows ?


#1 - put the network shows on a subchannel (WRAL and WTVD apperantly both did this)


#2 - delay the network to "middle of the night" (i.e. play it at 2-5 AM - this requires viewers to record - and just HOW many recording devices are out there now since the VCR has gone the way of the Dodo ?)


#3 - weather on the SD subchannel, with the network programming in its usual. Put a running scroll along the bottom about tuning to the subchannel for weather info - oh wait - not all providers have the subchannels for all viewers (Dish certainly doesn't, I can't say about DirectTv and TWC (I think TWC does for subs of the digital tiers)).


Well Mr TV station manager ? I'm waiting for an answer..


I think #1 is realistically the best / easiest to do.


----------



## Tony Tingen

Just looked at Time Warner Cable's "Channel Changes" webpage and they no longer show Comedy Central HD, Spike HD or any of the other Viacom HD channels as being added in November. Anybody know what's going on? I was really looking forward to seeing Stewart and Colbert in HD.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19400491
> 
> 
> I think #1 is realistically the best / easiest to do.



Obviously they should have an embedded signal that tells all DVRs "hey, that program you're trying to record is now on this other subchannel." I understand they want to have weather coverage for the live viewers, but it doesn't really make sense to anyone who's recording it.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19400491
> 
> 
> Ok - you're running a TV station. You do have multiple subchannels going (like most of the Raleigh stations). You have the bad weather in the area like tonight.
> 
> 
> So what do you do regarding public safety notices (Tornado warnings/watches / severe Thunderstorm watches / warnings) and your primetime network shows ?



What you don't do is take off one of the top rated shows in prime time for thirty minutes coverage of one of the weakest storm systems ever to come through NC that subsequently breaks apart while you are covering it. F***ing ridiculous panic.


I've seen storm systems with tornado watches and warnings popping up every fifteen minutes and ABC have done nothing to cover it. Now they have one watch warning and they kill thirty minutes of air time?


If this is a sign of their new approach then next summer there will be nothing on air in NC apart from weather on ABC11.


If you ask me this is just an attention grabbing stunt for the ever increasingly desperate ABC11 newscast. They already started running their ridiculous headline snipes over programming.


----------



## HDMe2

I don't like missing shows either... though I didn't miss anything tonight... but I can guarantee there would be a longer line of people who got hit by a storm asking "why didn't anyone warn me" if they didn't break into programming with the weather stuff.


Imagine the opposite scenario of tonight... like the TV stations certainly do... and you can see why they interrupt like they do... and of course if they interrupt and the storm fizzles and no one gets hurt, people say "what a waste" but if they didn't and your house was hit by a tornado you'd be asking "why didn't they break in to warn me."


It's sort of like the argument for wearing helmets while riding on a skateboard... a kid will argue that it looks stupid and feels funny and he doesn't like it PLUS he is good and doesn't fall... but if he goes out without a helmet, falls and gets a serious injury, then it's too late.... so you err on the side of caution.


Of course, in my idea of a perfect world... News and weather wouldn't be about ratings... so instead of having all our local stations compete for viewers, I would love to see a dedicated OTA news channel supported by all the local stations and that would solve most of the problems complained about in this kind of discussion.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19401025
> 
> 
> I don't like missing shows either... though I didn't miss anything tonight... but I can guarantee there would be a longer line of people who got hit by a storm asking "why didn't anyone warn me" if they didn't break into programming with the weather stuff.



You don't have to break into prime time for forty five minutes of staring at a doppler with nothing much happening on it.. You can announce it during an ad and run a crawl during the show.


Like I said, this was nothing. I was inside and didn't even hear the rain and only saw one flash of lightning in the distance. We have far worse every single year and those events barely warrant a lead-in announcement.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

*Food for thought from WRAL's Facebook page:*


As you can see from the posts on our page, there is no one right answer that will satisfy everyone when life threatening weather and popular TV collide. We have a responsibility to provide life saving information to the 23 county viewing area we serve and it is our policy to be on the air during tornado warnings.


So how do we try to make everyone happy?


The Dilemma...


CBS rules, based on union agreements in Hollywood, allow each station to air a program ONCE. We cannot change that fact. Believe us, we've tried. So when we have weather coverage on a collision course with our programming, here are the choices:


1) If we start the program on WRAL and then it is interrupted, only the portion that is preempted can air at another time such as overnight.


2) Similarly, if we are in weather coverage at the beginning of the program and it ends in the middle of the program, only the unseen portion can be delayed to another time.


3) If the entire show is preempted, then the full episode can be played overnight.


When we are experiencing a series of tornado warnings, and it is clear that we will be on for more than an hour, we can seriously consider the third alternative. However, if the warning looks as if it may expire soon, or it begins inside the program, we are faced with alternatives 1 or 2.


Airing programs at alternate times or channels is less than ideal for all viewers. Overnight has obvious issues. You either have to stay up into the middle of the night or have the resources to record the program. That assumes that other factors such as more weather break-ins in late night do not delay the start of the playback. The positive is that ALL viewers have a chance to see or record it.


We can move it to our second channel, WRAL2, and air it in the time period it is scheduled to air...when viewers want to see it. However, less than half of the households have access to the channel either via cable (channel 106) or off an antenna. The satellite companies have yet to agree to carry local broadcasters' second channels anywhere in the country.


CBS controls which shows they make available for viewing on the internet.


So you make the call. It's five minutes before the start of a network program. A tornado warning is posted in the area. What do you do? Start the program on WRAL2 and the join it as soon as possible on WRAL? Play the first portion of the program in the middle of the night and join the show on WRAL when possible? Or commit to filling the entire hour, even if the warning expires sooner, so you can tell viewers to record it in the middle of the night?


It's a no-win. Again, we have an FCC responsibility to provide life saving information to the people of the 23 counties we serve. A life in a small town isn't worth less than one in the more populated cities. We do the best we can to do the most good.


Unlike many stations, we open our page to your comments. We welcome your feedback, positive and negative. However, if you posted rude, foul language, multiple screaming posts -- they were deleted.


Thank you for watching WRAL-TV.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19400993
> 
> 
> If you ask me this is just an attention grabbing stunt for the ever increasingly desperate ABC11 newscast. They already started running their ridiculous headline snipes over programming.



Another good reason to record WXLV. I did a spot check, and last night's "The Whole Truth" seemed to be uninterrupted..


Drew


----------



## jspENC

You will NEVER satisfy every single set of viewers out there, so the only thing to do is what is right and cover the tornado. It was at night, and you cannot see, you should be home off the road, and the TV stations should be doing their job and keep the public informed. The TV shows are not potentially life and death... TV will be there tomorrow, but will you be there to watch it?


----------



## drewwho

What's wrong with putting up a crawl with a little map like NBC17 does rather than preempting programming that they're only going to show once? That tells people who are interested what's going on. If they can get the weather subchannel, then they can watch it if they're interested & leave on the show for the 99.9% of us who aren't affected. If they don't get the subchannel, then they can go to wral.com. If they don't have the internet, they can listen to the radio.


BTW, if anybody uses a SageTV media extender, its possible to set a custom aspect ratio mode that fixes the distortion added by WRAL's crawl (and removes the crawl). Just add this to your extender's client properties file:

Code:


Code:


advanced_aspect_ratio_extra_modes=\\ REMOVE WRAL CRAWL|blackstrip\\=0,0|cutstrip\\=0,0|source\\=2048,1628,4096,4096,FrontEdgeToCenter,FrontEdgeToCenter,Relative,Relative,Relative,Relative

Drew


----------



## AndThenScottSays

^ 17 is so far behind in news ratings they might as well not be doing news at all. Not exactly the station to be using as a role model.


The job of a licensed television station is to serve the people. That is best done by providing news and weather to those who need it.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/19401863
> 
> 
> ^ 17 is so far behind in news ratings they might as well not be doing news at all. Not exactly the station to be using as a role model.
> 
> 
> The job of a licensed television station is to serve the people. That is best done by providing news and weather to those who need it.



Have fun cowering in your foxhole..


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19401850
> 
> 
> What's wrong with putting up a crawl with a little map like NBC17 does rather than preempting programming that they're only going to show once? That tells people who are interested what's going on. If they can get the weather subchannel, then they can watch it if they're interested & leave on the show for the 99.9% of us who aren't affected. If they don't get the subchannel, then they can go to wral.com. If they don't have the internet, they can listen to the radio.
> 
> 
> BTW, if anybody uses a SageTV media extender, its possible to set a custom aspect ratio mode that fixes the distortion added by WRAL's crawl (and removes the crawl). Just add this to your extender's client properties file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> advanced_aspect_ratio_extra_modes=\\ REMOVE WRAL CRAWL|blackstrip\\=0,0|cutstrip\\=0,0|source\\=2048,1628,4096,4096,FrontEdgeToCenter,FrontEdgeToCenter,Relative,Relative,Relative,Relative
> 
> Drew



Drew, If you and anyone else who feels this way can get all providers, and / or all the public antennas tuned to pick up those channels in these events, then you have nailed the solution. Good luck. TV stations themselves have tried, and have failed.


If you don't like the way these stations cover storms, just don't watch them is the best advice I can give. Put up appropriate antennas to pick up the out of market equivalent of either CBS 2 from Greensboro or CBS 9 from Greenville.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19400491
> 
> 
> Ok - you're running a TV station. You do have multiple subchannels going (like most of the Raleigh stations). You have the bad weather in the area like tonight.
> 
> 
> So what do you do regarding public safety notices (Tornado warnings/watches / severe Thunderstorm watches / warnings) and your primetime network shows ?
> 
> 
> #1 - put the network shows on a subchannel (WRAL and WTVD apperantly both did this)
> 
> 
> #2 - delay the network to "middle of the night" (i.e. play it at 2-5 AM - this requires viewers to record - and just HOW many recording devices are out there now since the VCR has gone the way of the Dodo ?)
> 
> 
> #3 - weather on the SD subchannel, with the network programming in its usual. Put a running scroll along the bottom about tuning to the subchannel for weather info - oh wait - not all providers have the subchannels for all viewers (Dish certainly doesn't, I can't say about DirectTv and TWC (I think TWC does for subs of the digital tiers)).
> 
> 
> Well Mr TV station manager ? I'm waiting for an answer..
> 
> 
> I think #1 is realistically the best / easiest to do.



My vote (for what its worth) would be for #3.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19402375
> 
> 
> Put up appropriate antennas to pick up the out of market equivalent of either CBS 2 from Greensboro or CBS 9 from Greenville.



I already have an antenna that gets CBS from Greensboro just fine. The problem is that they run a subchannel, and have an older/crappier encoder. So while their bitrate is slightly higher than WRAL, their quality is actually a bit lower.


What I really want is a BUD & the mpeg4 master feeds










Drew


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tony Tingen* /forum/post/19400582
> 
> 
> Just looked at Time Warner Cable's "Channel Changes" webpage and they no longer show Comedy Central HD, Spike HD or any of the other Viacom HD channels as being added in November. Anybody know what's going on? I was really looking forward to seeing Stewart and Colbert in HD.



Yep, gone.


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19402641
> 
> 
> Yep, gone.



Easy come easy go I guess. Just like we were suppused to get The Weather Channel in HD when the rollout first started...lol.


----------



## WildBill

Just went to ESPN3.com - Tried the watch-it-now link and the drop-down for providers lists TWC. Clicked that and got the TWC Sign-in page. So - Seems like ESPN3 is rolling out for a broad audience now.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *morpheus647* /forum/post/19400324
> 
> 
> Does anyone elses DVR record the wrong channel sometimes? For instance tonight it was supposed to be recording Modern Family on ABC, but instead it recorded the ABC weather channel. It also does it every week when it's supposed to be recording the show Undercovers. Any ideas on how to stop this?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually I guess maybe ABC was just showing weather coverage instead of Modern Family?? Stupid decision on their part.



From the News and Observer

*You know what's almost as scary as a cowering in your bathroom during a nearly statewide tornado watch? Missing an amazing "Modern Family" Halloween episode.


We're definitely not making light of tornados, but we were really looking forward to "Modern Family" last night, so that was a double bummer.


WTVD is making it right, though. They'll repeat the episode Friday from 2:05 am to 2:35 am (that means tonight after midnight for those of us who are time-challenged). Whatever your DVR or TIVO says is on during that time, record it.


All other ABC programming pretty much showed in its entirety last night, but if you're dying to see the first couple of minutes of "Cougartown," you can watch on the ABC website. And if you can't wait till tonight/tomorrow for "Modern Family, you can also watch that on the ABC website.




Read more: http://blogs.newsobserver.com/tv/wtv...#ixzz13fiLfaU6 *


----------



## DonB2

It has only been recently that the stations have been taking over a Prime time show with the weather broadcast. It use to be a crawl along the bottom not the whole screen.


What has changed?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19400993
> 
> 
> What you don't do is take off one of the top rated shows in prime time for thirty minutes coverage of one of the weakest storm systems ever to come through NC that subsequently breaks apart while you are covering it. F***ing ridiculous panic.



Yes CLEARLY it was a weak storm

*At least four tornadoes touched down in North Carolina during a wild storm Wednesday that damaged homes and churches.


National Weather Service meteorologists who surveyed the damage Thursday said they found evidence of tornadoes in Person, Orange, Granville and Vance counties. Seven tornadoes warnings were issued for those counties.*

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/8524234/


----------



## HDMe2

Saw the news about tornadoes too... I think some don't realize that our local stations cover a lot of counties in their potential viewership... so it is very possible that a neighbor county is having severe weather while yours is having none.


Again, I hate missing my TV too... but I'm not going to place potential loss of life below my need to watch my favorite TV programs.


There are probably some better ways to handle things, I agree... but the news should be more important than entertainment in these kinds of situations.


Also again, I think the real solution would be for news (local and national) to stop counting ratings and being about getting eyes on them... and be about informing the public. IF we could get there, then an easy solution would be for all the local stations in each market to pool their resources towards another single OTA station that is nothing but local news and weather 24/7. They can all have their own people working behind the scenes and personalities on camera... and then each station could run a simple crawl pointing people to their news channel when something important is happening.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19403639
> 
> 
> What has changed?



I gather there is a local news ratings war between WRAL & WTVD. I'm assuming that they're both trying to get their people on-camera, and more familiar to viewers, and are using storms like this as an opportunity to do so. Eg, it was advertising for local news & weather.


Drew


----------



## Joe Public




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19404512
> 
> 
> I gather there is a local news ratings war between WRAL & WTVD. I'm assuming that they're both trying to get their people on-camera, and more familiar to viewers, and are using storms like this as an opportunity to do so. Eg, it was advertising for local news & weather.
> 
> 
> Drew



I agree. The thing that gets me is WRAL will break in (much more frequently than in years past) to interrupt CBS network coverage but what do you think the odds would be that they ever interrupt ACC basketball coverage (say a Duke-UNC game?)?


----------



## DonB2

I would say the odds are below zero that they would










Last night while I was watching tv the network kept throwing up a crawl telling when a show was being rescheduled.


I just "threw up"


----------



## jspENC

Stations MUST advertise government issued weather warnings, or they are subject to their license being jerked from them. There are guidelines that must be followed. If the county under a Tornado Warning is in their market, they must air the warning either by map, crawl, or orally on the air. ( I believe these are the choices, but I find it interesting that the Wilmington stations only put up stationary text with no maps) Personally, I think there are too many counties in this market, and some should be shifted to Wilmington, which has only 5, and Greenville that has 15, but this has to do with Nielsen media research setting boundaries for the news stations, and also tower placement.


----------



## DonB2

jspENC, I hear you. Just seems like the stations are going beyond the beyond these days.


On another note I saw a Odd thing in the Walmart off Killdaire Farm rd.


On the end of the Magnavox DVD player display was a 3 * 5 index card with hand written info on the profit made on the sale of each DVD player. It said a 20 percent profit and the player is selling for $29.99 or so. Then the card also listed total profit made on sales based on the 20 percent.


I have never seen anything like this in a store before. I have seen plenty of inventory paper work but never profit.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19404512
> 
> 
> I gather there is a local news ratings war between WRAL & WTVD. I'm assuming that they're both trying to get their people on-camera, and more familiar to viewers, and are using storms like this as an opportunity to do so. Eg, it was advertising for local news & weather.
> 
> 
> Drew



Its ratings plain and simple. Remember 20 years ago when the 11:00 news was on and the first and only time you saw the weather guy (or gal) was about 22 minutes past the hour? Now how often do you see them? They're in every ad, and they pop in every 5 minutes or so and give you little snippets of weather until their big show at 20 minutes past. I can't say it as fact, but its my opinion that most of the viewing public for the majors dig the weather. Don't ask me why, but that's the way it looks. And the networks milk it. It has more to do with WRAL vs. the world, and WTVD vs the world than it does WRL vs. WTVD.


----------



## DonB2

My antennas are in the attic so I don't give a darn about their weather










The most powerful antenna in Holly Springs


----------



## SugarBowl

espn3 is working now for Time Warner customers.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19408491
> 
> 
> My antennas are in the attic so I don't give a darn about their weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most powerful antenna in Holly Springs



I know this was a joke (by the smileys)... but just in case for folks who don't know...


Having an antenna indoors doesn't prevent bad weather from interfering with your ability to receive the transmissions.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19410964
> 
> 
> Having an antenna indoors doesn't prevent bad weather from interfering with your ability to receive the transmissions.



I thought it helped at least a little bit, since the wind will not be buffeting the antenna, and knocking it out of alignment. (at least until WRAL's tornado blows down your house, and then you've got bigger issues..










Drew


----------



## dgmayor

TWC now offering "Enhanced TV"? I just turned on the Notre Dame game on NBC HD and instead of the start over button, an "Enhanced TV" button was there. clicked it, and a box comes up with the options of Look Back and On Demand. Selecting On Demand jumped me to 195 (Primtime on Demand, Standard Def though). Look back gave me the option of watching Dateline or "School Pride" whatever that is.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19411645
> 
> 
> I thought it helped at least a little bit, since the wind will not be buffeting the antenna, and knocking it out of alignment. (at least until WRAL's tornado blows down your house, and then you've got bigger issues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew



True... on both counts...










I just wanted to be sure, since I think there are some folk out there that think they won't get the rain interference if they have an indoor antenna that stays dry.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19412930
> 
> 
> TWC now offering "Enhanced TV"? I just turned on the Notre Dame game on NBC HD and instead of the start over button, an "Enhanced TV" button was there. clicked it, and a box comes up with the options of Look Back and On Demand. Selecting On Demand jumped me to 195 (Primtime on Demand, Standard Def though). Look back gave me the option of watching Dateline or "School Pride" whatever that is.



Yeah, great new feature, huh?


----------



## ENDContra

So ABC11 reaired Modern Family at 2am Friday after many requests. Thats great. Question is, why are requests required? If these stations interrupt the majority of a primetime show, a reairing should be automatic...during the 11pm broadcast that night, they should be telling me when I can record the rebroadcast. Subchannels arent acceptable, because, well, they look like sh!t.


----------



## DonB2

With the antennas in my attic I enjoy less corrosion than same antenna out of doors.


I think that rain on the shingles can cause interference (maybe some refelection).


I do not have my antenna affected by wind(Indoors) but I do have plenty of issues from wind moving trees and lack or abundance of leaves and so on with reception from out of doors.


I wish I could add a rotator to the Garner Farm Pointed antenna but clearance is tight in the attic. At least I have a walk up attic and have gotten a lot of exercise in the last few year going from Ground floor to basically the third floor which is the attic.


Also aircraft, in particular low flying helicopters disrupt reception momentarily on PBS 4.1


----------



## dah12

I'm new to Media Center and potentially cutting the cord and currently playing with ClearQAM. I have Time Warner in Durham. A couple of weeks ago, I scanned and set up all my channels. Now my tuner couldn't find them, and some of the locals, for example the SD feed of WRAL, have moved. I found it and reprogrammed, but it's a pain.


Is this common for channels to move? Is it switched digital video or something else? If it happens often, an antenna may be in my future.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/19428049
> 
> 
> Is this common for channels to move? Is it switched digital video or something else? If it happens often, an antenna may be in my future.



It is more likely that TWC stops passing the metadata that your DVR software uses to tune to the channel. For example, the physical channel that WRAL is on might be 85.3. But your software might be expecting it to say it is logical channel 5.2. If it doesn't see this information, it might fail to tune. I stopped using QAM for this reason.


I've had 100% reliable reception with antennas in my attic. The OTA broadcasters seldom change anything. Also, be aware that for some channels, you'll receive a higher bitrate (less compressed) signal OTA than you do via QAM.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/19428049
> 
> 
> I'm new to Media Center and potentially cutting the cord and currently playing with ClearQAM. I have Time Warner in Durham. A couple of weeks ago, I scanned and set up all my channels. Now my tuner couldn't find them, and some of the locals, for example the SD feed of WRAL, have moved. I found it and reprogrammed, but it's a pain.
> 
> 
> Is this common for channels to move? Is it switched digital video or something else? If it happens often, an antenna may be in my future.



I use both until I get another antenna and coax run. There was a recent 7MC update (last week) that did somethings to the guide data, so that may be the culprit. The auto-scanning for channels works for 75% of the channels, but some channels do not map correctly for me here in Morrisville (for example, 11.1 is mapped to the CaryTV QAM channel and I have to add 92.1 and attach WTVDDT guide data to it and then rename it 11.1, or whatever you want to number it). The QAM frequencies do not change much at all. NBC17 moved a while ago, but that was announced and easy to catch. I use SiliconDust's channel info to add any missing channels.


Of course the OTA is a great option too. I just wish WUNC would have a transmitter in Garner so I don't have to get a second antenna. I will get around to getting that 2nd antenna soon enough to enjoy more OTA goodness!


NitDawg


----------



## scsiraid

Anybody in Raleigh/Cary/Apex have a tuner with a cablecard? TWC has done something to USAHD, TNTHD and Fox News HD so they are continuously macroblocking and unwatchable via TiVo. These channels are linear QAM on 411 Mhz and Im wondering if any other cablecard devices are seeing the same issue. They are fine on TWC's Cisco boxes.


----------



## nitdawg

Well, I never had much luck pulling in WRPX OTA and via QAM all that was served up was the primary channel, but there is now an HD feed of the channel for goodies like Criminal Minds and whatnot...physical channel 93.9


----------



## dah12

Thanks for the info that QAM channels move rarely. Must have just been bad timing on my part. I definitely had to re-map some SD feeds, and my HDHomerun scan confirmed that they'd moved, but not that hard to fix if it's not frequent.


I don't have Cablecard and can't comment on anything except that when I did my HDHR channel scan a couple of nights ago to re-map, at least USA and TNT (didn't check fpr others) were unencrypted on my TWC & ClearQAM HDHomerun. They're usually encrypted, so something was definitely changed.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/19442067
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info that QAM channels move rarely. Must have just been bad timing on my part. I definitely had to re-map some SD feeds, and my HDHomerun scan confirmed that they'd moved, but not that hard to fix if it's not frequent.
> 
> 
> I don't have Cablecard and can't comment on anything except that when I did my HDHR channel scan a couple of nights ago to re-map, at least USA and TNT (didn't check fpr others) were unencrypted on my TWC & ClearQAM HDHomerun. They're usually encrypted, so something was definitely changed.



Are those still showing as unencrypted? Do they display ok? HD? What are the virtual channel numbers?


EDIT: 411Mhz would be channel 55. I checked on my TV and found that there was a 55-1 thru 3 but they are encrypted.


----------



## dundakitty

I have problems with TWC in Durham changing the QAM channels around. It happens about twice a year and lasts for about a month, with new channel mappings every week during that month. Right now I can't find WTVD on QAM at all. WRAL changed from 5.1 to 85.2., PBS from 4.1 to 90.2. NBC was on 17.1, then 93.2, then to 17.1, now they're back to 93.2. FOX changed from 50.1 to 92.4 then to 119.4.


When I did the channel scan last night I did find ION in 720p.

Usually after a channel scan I find SD digital equivalents for stations like WGN, USA, and Discovery. I also find that those channels only last for about 2 weeks before they're either encrypted or move to a different channel.


----------



## dah12

I use an HDHomerun as my tuner, and they have a website that shows channels for each area. You can type in your zip code under Support-> Channels on their homepage (silicondust.com).

I just checked, and their lineup matches exactly what I'm seeing on my ClearQAM scans, which is different than it used to be but has stayed steady for several days. Notice USA and ABC Family (both only SD), as well as I'm getting The Weather Channel unencrypted. It also shows where the SD and HD WTVD feeds have moved (Durham TWC).
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_3598974


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19439400
> 
> 
> Anybody in Raleigh/Cary/Apex have a tuner with a cablecard? TWC has done something to USAHD, TNTHD and Fox News HD so they are continuously macroblocking and unwatchable via TiVo. These channels are linear QAM on 411 Mhz and Im wondering if any other cablecard devices are seeing the same issue. They are fine on TWC's Cisco boxes.



Looks like they are fixed now. TiVo harmony is restored.


----------



## dundakitty

I checked Silicondust and it says WTVD HD is on 92-1, with WTVD SD on 118-1. I've tried 11-1, 92-1, and 118-1 my TV just says "Channel not available". I've rescanned several times and still can't find a digital ABC station.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/19448758
> 
> 
> I have problems with TWC in Durham changing the QAM channels around. It happens about twice a year and lasts for about a month, with new channel mappings every week during that month. Right now I can't find WTVD on QAM at all. WRAL changed from 5.1 to 85.2., PBS from 4.1 to 90.2. NBC was on 17.1, then 93.2, then to 17.1, now they're back to 93.2. FOX changed from 50.1 to 92.4 then to 119.4.
> 
> 
> When I did the channel scan last night I did find ION in 720p.
> 
> Usually after a channel scan I find SD digital equivalents for stations like WGN, USA, and Discovery. I also find that those channels only last for about 2 weeks before they're either encrypted or move to a different channel.



WRAL is not really 5.1. Its a difference between the physical channel and virtual channel ID. I guess how it works is there can be information in the QAM signal that included channel mapping data, so when your tuner scans for channels and reaches the physical channel 85.2, data within that feed also says, hey, call me virtual channel 5.1. Same goes with OTA signals as well (I think this is how it all works). So if that data in the QAM signal is changed or not included it can cause these problems. I'm not sure how much is on the tuner side of things versus the QAM signal.


At least here in morrisville/cary the only physical QAM address change that I noticed was NBC17 and ION both of which changed earlier this year, other than that I've seem to have avoided this issue, plus still have one antenna.


----------



## DonB2

I see 28.2 is out there now with rock and roll music videos


In regards to PBS 4.1 has anyone else noticed how much you have to crank up the stereo OTA audio to get the output sound comparable in level to say WRAL 5.1?


In my case I have to crank it past 3/4 volume level vs WRAL at less then 1/4.


----------



## HDMe2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
I see 28.2 is out there now with rock and roll music videos


In regards to PBS 4.1 has anyone else noticed how much you have to crank up the stereo OTA audio to get the output sound comparable in level to say WRAL 5.1?


In my case I have to crank it past 3/4 volume level vs WRAL at less then 1/4.
I found 28.2 over the weekend as well... quite by accident!


WUNC has been lower, though I'm not sure if it is a new thing or if I just didn't pay attention before. It is definitely lower at the same volume setting than WRAL.


Incidentally, I find WTVD (ABC) to be consistently the loudest! I actually have to turn my normal listening volume down a bit when watching something on ABC.


----------



## DonB2

I really like the Sherlock that was on PBS last night but I practically have to crank the volume all the way up to hear the dialogue.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/19448758
> 
> 
> When I did the channel scan last night I did find ION in 720p.



They added this on November 4th; as a local broadcast channel, they're required to send it in the clear. The HD Univision feed they're adding later this month will almost certainly be available via clear-QAM for those that want it for the same reason.


----------



## jspENC

The Cool TV is booming down at the coast! WRDC coming in at 80%


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19456530
> 
> 
> The Cool TV is booming down at the coast! WRDC coming in at 80%



CoolTV is the best music station I've watched in years and it's free OTA. Makes dropping pay TV even less painful.


----------



## WildBill

Interesting. ESPN and ESPN2 - At least via analog has been frozen now for about 10 minutes. It seems to be the only channels frozen but I am trying to get some work done and didn't check more than 10 channels. Not sure if it is a TWC issue or ESPN corporate.


----------



## DonB2

One of the broadcast stations had a music video subchannel a few years ago that I would watch occasionally. But they got rid of it.


I got to adjust my antenna for PAX. Don't usually watch it as it is a struggle to keep it locked in. But I do like their Holiday Music Videos that they start playing around Thanksgiving. Pretty cool watching one of them with this Bison shaking about three inches of snow off his back and the scenes of mountains with snow. Yeah, I happen to like scenes with snow in them.


----------



## toadfannc

On or about November 23rd, the following additions are planned for Broadcast Cable: WUVC (Univision) HD Channel 1140 (Carrboro, Cary, Durham/Chapel Hill, Garner/Selma, Goldsboro, Henderson, Raleigh, Wilson).


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the Digital Tier: Reelz Channel 619.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the Sports Pass: Fox Soccer Plus HD Channel 1536.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the HD Plus Tier: Smithsonian On Demand HD Channel 1275.


On or about November 23rd, following addition is planned as a subscription on demand service: Disney Family Movies On Demand Channel 233.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the 3D Tier: ESPN 3D Channel 1505, ESPN 3D On Demand Channel TBD.


On or about December 7th, programming from Sportskool On Demand channels 551 and 1072 will move to Sports On Demand channels 548 and 1070 and Sportskool On Demand will be removed.


On or about December 14th, the following additions is planned for the Digital Tier: Hallmark Movie Channel 624.


On or about December 15th, Music Choice On Demand Urban and Latin (channels 481 and 1066) and Music Choice On Demand Pop and Rock (channels 482 and 1067) will consolidate into one channel, Music Choice On Demand (channel 481 and 1066).


On December 21st, Encore Movie Pak and Cinema Choice tiers will combine to form Movie Pass which will be available for $4.95 per month. Also, on this date, Movie Pass On Demand will be available with Movie Pass.


On December 21st, the following addition is planned as an on demand service: TV Shows On Demand Channel TBD.


On or about January 1st, Discovery Health Channel 259 will become OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network).


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *toadfannc* 
On or about November 23rd, the following additions are planned for Broadcast Cable: WUVC (Univision) HD Channel 1140 (Carrboro, Cary, Durham/Chapel Hill, Garner/Selma, Goldsboro, Henderson, Raleigh, Wilson).


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the Digital Tier: Reelz Channel 619.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the Sports Pass: Fox Soccer Plus HD Channel 1536.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the HD Plus Tier: Smithsonian On Demand HD Channel 1275.


On or about November 23rd, following addition is planned as a subscription on demand service: Disney Family Movies On Demand Channel 233.


On or about November 23rd, the following addition is planned for the 3D Tier: ESPN 3D Channel 1505, ESPN 3D On Demand Channel TBD.


On or about December 7th, programming from Sportskool On Demand channels 551 and 1072 will move to Sports On Demand channels 548 and 1070 and Sportskool On Demand will be removed.


On or about December 14th, the following additions is planned for the Digital Tier: Hallmark Movie Channel 624.


On or about December 15th, Music Choice On Demand Urban and Latin (channels 481 and 1066) and Music Choice On Demand Pop and Rock (channels 482 and 1067) will consolidate into one channel, Music Choice On Demand (channel 481 and 1066).


On December 21st, Encore Movie Pak and Cinema Choice tiers will combine to form Movie Pass which will be available for $4.95 per month. Also, on this date, Movie Pass On Demand will be available with Movie Pass.


On December 21st, the following addition is planned as an on demand service: TV Shows On Demand Channel TBD.


On or about January 1st, Discovery Health Channel 259 will become OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network).
Yup... pretty much nuttin... Looks like they are taking away Discovery health which is one channel I do watch. I need my Dr G fix... (after further review... it looks like Discovery Health is actually being shut down altogether.... hopefully Dr G will show up somewhere else... hopefully in HD...)


I would like to know what happened to the Viacom stuff.... Spike HD etc etc.


----------



## BrittShickhouse

A question for those using QAM tuners to recieve channels TWC-NC broadcasts in clear QAM on the standard package. What do you use for a DVR solution?


Time Warner (Durham) told me today that to get cable cards to use with a Tivo Premier I would need to:

1) upgrade from standard to a digital package (+$30/mo)

2) pay $45 installation fee

3) have TW install Tuning Adapters for each Cable Card


I'd like to get a DVR that allows me to simply record the signals that I already get on my TV's QAM tuner without purchasing a bunch of additional services or hardware that I don't really want or need. I'm not looking for fancy services, just "digital VCR" capability for the channels I already get on the standard package.


----------



## PedjaR

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scsiraid* 
Yup... pretty much nuttin... Looks like they are taking away Discovery health which is one channel I do watch. I need my Dr G fix... (after further review... it looks like Discovery Health is actually being shut down altogether.... hopefully Dr G will show up somewhere else... hopefully in HD...)


I would like to know what happened to the Viacom stuff.... Spike HD etc etc.
I emailed TWC about Viacom stuff and, of course, got the canned answer:

"... I do apologize that we do not currently carry this program. I will be happy to forward this request to our corporate offices so that they are aware of your interest. I also encourage you to contact the affiliate directly to request this specific program. ...

At present we do not have the update for this as soon we get the update we will let you know ..."


----------



## PedjaR

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* 
A question for those using QAM tuners to recieve channels TWC-NC broadcasts in clear QAM on the standard package. What do you use for a DVR solution?


Time Warner (Durham) told me today that to get cable cards to use with a Tivo Premier I would need to:

1) upgrade from standard to a digital package (+$30/mo)

2) pay $45 installation fee

3) have TW install Tuning Adapters for each Cable Card


I'd like to get a DVR that allows me to simply record the signals that I already get on my TV's QAM tuner without purchasing a bunch of additional services or hardware that I don't really want or need. I'm not looking for fancy services, just "digital VCR" capability for the channels I already get on the standard package.
Moxi is probably better than Tivo if you insist on not getting the cable card.


----------



## vidiot1985

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* 
A question for those using QAM tuners to recieve channels TWC-NC broadcasts in clear QAM on the standard package. What do you use for a DVR solution?


...
I use BeyondTV DVR software and Hauppauge HVR-1600 and HVR-2250 QAM tuner cards in a Windows 7 PC. I used to use an HD Homerun external QAM tuner too, but it died (not the infamous power supply issue) and I haven't replaced it.


I also used Windows Media Center (as part of Windows 7) just to try it out on a new PC and it was OK, but I preferred BeyondTV. Both require a lot of work to map all the QAM channels to guide data though. WMC has the potential to make the channel mappings much simpler and more automatic than BeyondTV, but for some reason it just didn't work at all when I tried it.


If you already have a Windows 7 machine (I think older versions' Media Center didn't support QAM very well, if at all?), then getting something like the HVR-2250 PCI-e card is a good way to go. It also includes analog tuners so you can use one card to record two programs at a time (2x analog, 2x clear QAM or one of each).


----------



## BrittShickhouse

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* 
I use BeyondTV DVR software and Hauppauge HVR-1600 and HVR-2250 QAM tuner cards in a Windows 7 PC.
I should have mentioned I tried the HTPC route already. It works but I never use it - too inconvenient.


----------



## Joe Public

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PedjaR* 
I emailed TWC about Viacom stuff and, of course, got the canned answer:

"... I do apologize that we do not currently carry this program. I will be happy to forward this request to our corporate offices so that they are aware of your interest. I also encourage you to contact the affiliate directly to request this specific program. ...

At present we do not have the update for this as soon we get the update we will let you know ..."
I just don't get why they would have announced that they were going to be added if it wasn't a done deal?


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/19468829
> 
> 
> A question for those using QAM tuners to recieve channels TWC-NC broadcasts in clear QAM on the standard package. What do you use for a DVR solution?



Yesterday I picked up a Magnavox MDR513H just for that purpose. For less than $250 you get a SD-DVR with a 320 GB drive that will burn to DVDs.


See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=940657


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/19468829
> 
> 
> A question for those using QAM tuners to recieve channels TWC-NC broadcasts in clear QAM on the standard package. What do you use for a DVR solution?
> 
> 
> Time Warner (Durham) told me today that to get cable cards to use with a Tivo Premier I would need to:
> 
> 1) upgrade from standard to a digital package (+$30/mo)
> 
> 2) pay $45 installation fee
> 
> 3) have TW install Tuning Adapters for each Cable Card
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a DVR that allows me to simply record the signals that I already get on my TV's QAM tuner without purchasing a bunch of additional services or hardware that I don't really want or need. I'm not looking for fancy services, just "digital VCR" capability for the channels I already get on the standard package.



I have a Hauppage 2220 dual tuner and a kworld USB tuner stick and I have been more than happy with my windows 7 media center for well over a year. The GUI is nice, wife and two young boys can use all the features, including hulu desktop, etc. so we have been happy with the HTCP route. I don't think its for everyone, but it does exactly what you are asking for. And my main unit cost less than $500. Once you go this route you have more options, like Sage, Beyond, etc. which I think is a good thing.


----------



## DonB2

dundakitty,


I have been eye balling the Mag for along time. Have you tried offloading a HD show to a DVD? I read on a forum that it takes the 16:9 image and puts it in 4:3 aspect ratio. I hope that is not true.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/19469131
> 
> 
> I should have mentioned I tried the HTPC route already. It works but I never use it - too inconvenient.



What exactly was inconvenient? Having to have the PC next to the TV? Having to use a mouse, or fight setting up a remote? Remapping the QAM channels?


I think you should try SageTV V7 with any number of HD300 media extenders & a Silicon Dust HDHR for QAM reception. Total cost (assuming you've got any reasonable PC laying around running Windows or Linux) would be about $390 for a "just works" HD-DVR with automatic commercial skipping. If you have more than one TV, it can be expanded to multi-room by adding as many $150 HD300s as you have TVs:


- $200: HD300 + SageTV license

- $120: Silicon Dust HDHR dual-tuner QAM/OTA

- $70: 1TB hard drive

- $0: SageTV commercial skipping plugin (3rd party)


The nice thing about SageTV + extenders is that you can leave your PC in the office (or basement, closet, etc). The HD300 is tiny (smaller than most wireless routers, roughly AppleTV size, can be velcro'ed to the back of a TV), and handles displaying the HD. It is purpose built for displaying HD, so there is no messing with drivers, etc. It will send "Wake on Lan" packets to wake the server from sleep (and Sage will schedule wakeups for recording), so you don't even need to leave your PC on 24/7. It will even playback ripped DVD and Blu Ray ISOs. My kid has never seen a physical DVD or BD in our house.


There are cheaper tuners, but the HDHR QAM setup is really slick for SageTV on Windows. The mapping between the TWC channel number and the physical QAM channels are handled automatically for you by the HDHR software. You can have the channels setup in about 90 seconds. You can use cheaper QAM tuners, but they are harder to use, since you have to remap things yourself.


If you're interested in analog, you'd need to get an analog capable tuner. Since you've played with HTPCs before, perhaps you already have one you could recycle.


I've been using SageTV (with a Linux server) for years & am quite happy with it.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho,


Thanks for the writeup. I had previously thought your equipment was Linux only and I was not ready to jump ship with my Dell Hybrid Studio running windows. But now that I see the HD300 works with either I may look further into it. BTW - is the HD300, card based or USB based, or some other interface to the PC?


I have always wanted auto commercial skip.


In all honesty I had attempted to record with PCTV style PC running Windows but had not even installed the ATSC tuner in USB port because Windows and Windows Media was not making me happy.


I could not get the right screen resolution out of the Dell to Drive my Pioneer Plasma. I can't tell you how ugly the fonts looked from one windows pop up window, to the next, no matter how much I adjusted Fonts in Windows. I had screens that I could not even read from across the room.


In addition I delt with overscan issues since I could not get a perfect screen resolution between the Dell Graphics card and the Pioneer and I would find the Minimize and Close buttons hidden off the upper right hand corner of the TV.


I finally solved the Font issue by getting a Samsung UN55B6000 55-Inch which had correct screen ratios.


Another issue was windows updates and virus protection software. Both liked to step on Windows Media or Hulu or GBPVR.


I would put the Dell in Stby and a day later go to use it and because of some update or virus scan it would need to be rebooted.


If I just left it powered on I would still have issues. I fixed some issues by turning off auto updates but it was still challenging.


I also found my wireless keyboard was causing some of my STBY problems. If the PC was in stby and I happened to bump the keyboard it was anyones guess how I would find the State of the PC the next time I went to use it.


Another issue is occasionally I would find wifi down on the PC. The only way I would get connectivity back was to reboot the PC.


I had other issues also and I am sure a lot of issues can be solved but it was very time consuming and frustrating. And don't get me wrong I wanted to solve the PC issue because I spent some good money on the Dell Studio with built in Blue Ray player.


So bottom line when I get all my equipment set back up (we are painting the room presently) I will look into HD300.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19470804
> 
> 
> Drewwho,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the writeup. I had previously thought your equipment was Linux only and I was not ready to jump ship with my Dell Hybrid Studio running windows. But now that I see the HD300 works with either I may look further into it. BTW - is the HD300, card based or USB based, or some other interface to the PC?
> 
> 
> I have always wanted auto commercial skip.



The HD300 is a network device. It has an ethernet port built in (or you can add a wireless N adapter to it for $30, but a hardwired connection is much more reliable). It connects to the SageTV server over the network. There are no HD300 drivers to install on the PC, just the SageTV server software. It can also run in a much less powerful standalone mode, where it is just another "network media tank", and it can play videos from a connected USB drive, or from shares on your network. Since it is designed as a video device, there are no worries about overscan, getting video modes correct, etc. It just works.


You're right, my primary setup is linux. However, I installed the Windows version early in the V7 beta cycle when there was a linux-specific bug that was causing recordings to fail about once per week. I ran the windows version as a "backup" (the linux bug has since been fixed). I was seriously impressed by how slick the Windows QAM setup is with the HDHR.


The auto-comskip is *very* nice...


Drew


----------



## BrittShickhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19470613
> 
> 
> What exactly was inconvenient? Having to have the PC next to the TV? Having to use a mouse, or fight setting up a remote? Remapping the QAM channels?



Yes, all of the above and more.
HTPC with a 8600GT graphics card generates too much heat to sit in my A/V cabinet.
Don't like leaving the PC running all the time (wastes power)
Windows updates frequently clobber my recording plans - auto shutdowns, etc.
QAM mapping is a horrible chore
Weirdness with playback software dropping audio from recordings
Switching between analog and digital tuner is cumbersome
Boot-up / shutdown time is annoying
Wife acceptance factor for HTPC is zero


Granted I built the above system several years ago at considerable expense but it left a sour taste for the HTPC.



> Quote:
> I think you should try SageTV V7 with any number of HD300 media extenders & a Silicon Dust HDHR for QAM reception. Total cost (assuming you've got any reasonable PC laying around running Windows or Linux) would be about $390 for a "just works" HD-DVR with automatic commercial skipping. If you have more than one TV, it can be expanded to multi-room by adding as many $150 HD300s as you have TVs:
> 
> 
> - $200: HD300 + SageTV license
> 
> - $120: Silicon Dust HDHR dual-tuner QAM/OTA
> 
> - $70: 1TB hard drive
> 
> - $0: SageTV commercial skipping plugin (3rd party)
> 
> 
> The nice thing about SageTV + extenders is that you can leave your PC in the office (or basement, closet, etc). The HD300 is tiny (smaller than most wireless routers, roughly AppleTV size, can be velcro'ed to the back of a TV), and handles displaying the HD. It is purpose built for displaying HD, so there is no messing with drivers, etc. It will send "Wake on Lan" packets to wake the server from sleep (and Sage will schedule wakeups for recording), so you don't even need to leave your PC on 24/7. It will even playback ripped DVD and Blu Ray ISOs. My kid has never seen a physical DVD or BD in our house.
> 
> 
> There are cheaper tuners, but the HDHR QAM setup is really slick for SageTV on Windows. The mapping between the TWC channel number and the physical QAM channels are handled automatically for you by the HDHR software. You can have the channels setup in about 90 seconds. You can use cheaper QAM tuners, but they are harder to use, since you have to remap things yourself.
> 
> 
> If you're interested in analog, you'd need to get an analog capable tuner. Since you've played with HTPCs before, perhaps you already have one you could recycle.
> 
> 
> I've been using SageTV (with a Linux server) for years & am quite happy with it.



You make a good case for revisiting the HTPC with modern hardware and software. But after my last experience HTPC isn't high on my list.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Public* /forum/post/19469421
> 
> 
> I just don't get why they would have announced that they were going to be added if it wasn't a done deal?



All the channel deals are done on a national level now and TWC has a deal to carry the Viacom as they are already carried on other TWC systems. I emailed my contact with TWC Carolinas and they are still planning on adding them very soon they just don't have a set date. No word on why they were going to add them and then removed them.


----------



## BrittShickhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19470558
> 
> 
> I have been eye balling the Mag for along time. Have you tried offloading a HD show to a DVD? I read on a forum that it takes the 16:9 image and puts it in 4:3 aspect ratio. I hope that is not true.



I have seen that in forums too. From what I understand from the thread here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...4&postcount=62 it is a matter of getting the correct settings on the DVR, which may not be intuitive or trivial.


After calling TWC and getting a quote of and additional $40 per month service with a DVR or cablecard I'm thinking the Magnavox option looks quite good. Especially since Walmart has a 90 day return policy if I don't like it.


Tivo doesn't look bad either at $13 / mo plus equipment *IF* I can record the clear QAM HD signal without cablecard.


Also, something like DTVPal DVR plus installing a good roof antenna might be viable. I mostly want to record live sports in HD which is mostly available OTA anyway. It irks me how much Time Warner tries to squeeze out of customers for small upgrades in service and it would be satisfying to cut them out of the HD-DVR picture.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrittShickhouse* /forum/post/19471104
> 
> 
> You make a good case for revisiting the HTPC with modern hardware and software. But after my last experience HTPC isn't high on my list.



Except for the chance of Windows Update doing something crazy to your machine, the HD300 solves most of those issues.


Here are some links to reviews:

http://www.geektonic.com/2010/08/sag...geektonic.html 

http://www.gadgetinsane.com/2010/11/...nitial-review/ 


And to Sage's store:

http://store.sagetv.com/mm5/merchant...tegory_Code=HD 


Honestly, this thing would be even better if it could do the recording itself, but the embedded CPU is probably not powerful enough to handle everything.


Drew


Drew


----------



## drewwho

I don't know if anybody noticed, but TWC has recently changed the QAM mappings for some channels at least here in Cary:


WUNC: 90 -> 79

WNCN: 93 -> 84


A lot of the little ones that leak through (cspan2, cary BudTV, etc, also moved).


I've mainly got a QAM tuner to resolve conflicts on one night, so I only have WNCN & WUNC setup, so somebody should check the others. According to the silicon dust lineup server, there still in the same spot..


Drew


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19470558
> 
> 
> dundakitty,
> 
> 
> I have been eye balling the Mag for along time. Have you tried offloading a HD show to a DVD? I read on a forum that it takes the 16:9 image and puts it in 4:3 aspect ratio. I hope that is not true.



I haven't tried it yet. I've had a Panasonic DMR-EH50 for over five years that I've been burning disks on. The Pany only has an analog tuner. I intend for the Mag to replace the Pany, but I'm keeping the Pany so I can record more shows at once. As I gain experience with the Mag I'll move scheduled events off of the Pany and onto the Mag.


If you're looking at the Magnavox, check out the MDR515. Bigger hard drive than the MDR513 and has a few new usability features. I wish I had the 515 instead, just for the new usability features.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19472975
> 
> 
> I don't know if anybody noticed, but TWC has recently changed the QAM mappings for some channels at least here in Cary:
> 
> 
> WUNC: 90 -> 79
> 
> WNCN: 93 -> 84
> 
> 
> ...



Grr...I hate Time Warner. That explains why I had trouble recording Jimmy Fallon.


Ah, the glories of clear QAM and HTPC DVRs! :-(


It's as if they are encouraging me to drop cable TV, which I expect to do very soon now in favor of OTA.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/19475790
> 
> 
> Grr...I hate Time Warner. That explains why I had trouble recording Jimmy Fallon.
> 
> 
> Ah, the glories of clear QAM and HTPC DVRs! :-(
> 
> 
> It's as if they are encouraging me to drop cable TV, which I expect to do very soon now in favor of OTA.



Yep. That's why I'm mostly OTA. I'm using one tuner of my HDHR for QAM to handle some overflow on Thurs nights. Murphy's law dictated that the only 2 stations I use over QAM both got moved










Drew


----------



## DonB2

Yeah this is the big factor with any recording choice I go with "Wife acceptance factor for HTPC is zero" and I am not underexagerating










Interesting I did not know anything about the Mag 515 and was happy with the 513 with the 320GB and was waiting to see some good refurb prices.


The Big thing I would like to see the Mag do but I am a dreamer is some form of TV Guide that gets mapped to the recording. Course then I will want commercial skip and who knows what else and then I may as well go the Drew route.


Heck maybe I will go both routes.


This is the first time in years where I am having conflicts of shows I want to watch scheduled in same time slot. And that is not a complaint










Having owned two Mags I have learned my way around a lot of the "issues" but have never had one with built in HD. Just one analog and one ATSC version. Both were $50.00 Pretty cheap investment.


I just wish I could walk in Walmart like I did two years ago and touch a Mag with HD as opposed to being forced down the mailorder route.


----------



## nitdawg

I've enjoyed having both options, but am ready to lean solely on OTA if I ever get another viable option for broadband at my house. I'll take the free bleed-though of QAM for now.


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19476188
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The Big thing I would like to see the Mag do but I am a dreamer is some form of TV Guide that gets mapped to the recording. Course then I will want commercial skip and who knows what else and then I may as well go the Drew route.
> 
> ...



My Panasonic uses TVGoS and titles shows as they are recorded. I had a lot of trouble with TWC supporting TVGoS. My Digital TV also has TVGoS and about once a month the guide listing goes away for a day or two.


The Mag 515 has a new feature where you can title a timer slot. Every time it records something in that slot it uses the title you specified. With the 513 and earlier you have to manually title each recorded instance.


Both the Mag 513 and Mag 515 have a "V.Skip" button on the remote. It skips ahead a configured amount, with a default of 30 seconds. It's a simple-minded commercial skip. If 30 seconds is too short, just change the value in the setup menu.


----------



## HDMe2

So, I was watching Smallville and Supernatural on CW22 tonight... and multiple times during both shows they broke in to run a scroll on the top of the screen about how Time Warner might drop CW22 in January, blah blah.


Every time they ran the scroll, they had to drop to SD to run it... and at least once they forgot to switch it back to HD until after a commercial break!


They recommended to call Time Warner and listed other providers (Dish, DirecTV, U-Verse, and OTA) if you didn't care about Time Warner.


So... I'm with Dish, but watching OTA... and they screw up the HD presentation to tell me about their negotiation issues with Time Warner that won't be a problem until January AND don't affect me at all AND probably will be resolved before they go dark on Time Warner anyway.


The question of the night then becomes...


Did they do themselves any favors by screwing with their HD broadcast of new episodes of primetime shows?


I know I was annoyed... and I noted they didn't run the scroll during commercials... only during the show!


I defend the weather crawls on our local channels, because those warn of potential dangers... but a crawl that is about their deal with Time Warner? That put the bee in my bonnet.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19481043
> 
> 
> Did they do themselves any favors by screwing with their HD broadcast of new episodes of primetime shows?



I noticed the same thing when watching Nikita. The one favor they did themselves was that their haphazard switching between SD & HD confused the living s$%^ out of my automated commercial skipping software, so I saw a bit more of the commercials than I'd have liked to.


BTW, any idea why they have to drop to SD for the crawl? Is it like Fox, and they're not allowed to touch the network HD broadcast? Or is it just that they don't have equipment new enough / good enough to insert an HD crawl? Heck, even WUNC can do an HD crawl these days..



Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

They aren't constrained like Fox. I imagine that if they don't do regular weather warning/closing crawls, they likely didn't have too high a priority on getting HD crawl gear though.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdme2* /forum/post/19481043
> 
> 
> so, i was watching smallville and supernatural on cw22 tonight... And multiple times during both shows they broke in to run a scroll on the top of the screen about how time warner might drop cw22 in january, blah blah.
> 
> 
> Every time they ran the scroll, they had to drop to sd to run it... And at least once they forgot to switch it back to hd until after a commercial break!
> 
> 
> They recommended to call time warner and listed other providers (dish, directv, u-verse, and ota) if you didn't care about time warner.
> 
> 
> So... I'm with dish, but watching ota... And they screw up the hd presentation to tell me about their negotiation issues with time warner that won't be a problem until january and don't affect me at all and probably will be resolved before they go dark on time warner anyway.
> 
> 
> The question of the night then becomes...
> 
> 
> Did they do themselves any favors by screwing with their hd broadcast of new episodes of primetime shows?
> 
> 
> I know i was annoyed... And i noted they didn't run the scroll during commercials... Only during the show!
> 
> 
> I defend the weather crawls on our local channels, because those warn of potential dangers... But a crawl that is about their deal with time warner? That put the bee in my bonnet.



+1


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/19481819
> 
> 
> They aren't constrained like Fox. I imagine that if they don't do regular weather warning/closing crawls, they likely didn't have too high a priority on getting HD crawl gear though.



That was my guess... Since they dumped their own news dept, they don't seem to run many crawls for weather or news items... so for them the investment probably is more than they'd make back.


Since Sinclair owns both them and channel 28... maybe they could get a bulk-deal on crawl-equipment for both stations!


----------



## jspENC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDMe2* 
Since Sinclair owns both them and channel 28... maybe they could get a bulk-deal on crawl-equipment for both stations!
They can. I have been seeing the crawls as well, warning about a time warner dispute. This seems to happen every year. We never see this happen on stations in eastern NC though. I don't know what the difference is?


----------



## DonB2

dundakitty,


My Mags have the 30 sec commercial skip but it is not adjustable like your 515. I would like being able to bump it to a minute.


Storing the name of the show would be great. I wish they would improve there method of entering text. I have seen text entry methods on other devices and they were very easy to use. My Samsungs is kind of clumsy. If I recall a matrix of letters appears on the screen with the other device making it easy to select characters and build words.


The TVGos would be nice and I hear you about the guide not being updated. I always have to deal with it during daylight Savings time transitions. And also I have seen a lot of times where there is no guide data supplied.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/19261616
> 
> 
> Hm...by Basic Cable, could they possibly mean they will be coming via clear QAM for those of us not using cable boxes? Nah, can't be, that'd be too consumer friendly.



Just for grins, on my final day of having cable TV, I did a channel scan this morning and some interesting stuff showed up in the clear QAM scan.


I think I've seen mentions of WRPX/ION being available in HD and some channels like Soap Opera Network being in clear QAM, I think I also see in clear QAM the USA network (SD), HLN (HD), and maybe one other thing I wasn't expecting...oh yeah, Discovery (SD). The scan came up with something like 40 digital channels, whereas before I was getting maybe 19 to the low/mid 30s channels found.


----------



## cucamelsmd15

Well guys, Ive had a nice run being OTA only for a while, but it looks like Im going back to TWC with a Ceton card. That way I can continue to use my extenders, and not have to use their crappy DVR.


Ill just resort to bargaining them down every 6 months. Id stay OTA, but the WAF has been low as of late, hence the change.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19476188
> 
> 
> Yeah this is the big factor with any recording choice I go with "Wife acceptance factor for HTPC is zero" and I am not underexagerating



I added a Hauppage HVR-1800 and GB-PVR to my WHS (with PS3 Media Server) and am getting excellent WAF with the PS3. Recorded programs are stored in the same Video folder as everything else she plays. Those captured .TS files are beautiful compared to Hulu.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19481043
> 
> 
> Every time they ran the scroll, they had to drop to SD to run it... and at least once they forgot to switch it back to HD until after a commercial break!



Yeah I hope they don't keep doing that forever. I also loved how the message was long winded and repeated each time it was on screen. Enough already.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *aldamon* 
I added a Hauppage HVR-1800 and GB-PVR to my WHS (with PS3 Media Server) and am getting excellent WAF with the PS3. Recorded programs are stored in the same Video folder as everything else she plays. Those captured .TS files are beautiful compared to Hulu.
No arguments that HD is going to look better, but Hulu looks surprisingly good if you can watch the flash video files directly. I went from streaming Hulu via Playon to just downloading to using get_flash_videos (which download the flv files). It was almost like going from VHS to a DVD.


Drew


----------



## Mazda 3s

Does anyone know what happened to NBC-17HD? I used to be able to pick it up via QAM on my Panasonic HDTV on 17.1. I haven't been able to pick it up at all for the past week.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mazda 3s* /forum/post/19495547
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to NBC-17HD? I used to be able to pick it up via QAM on my Panasonic HDTV on 17.1. I haven't been able to pick it up at all for the past week.



Just do a rescan since they moved frequencies, then it should re-appear as 17.1.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19495498
> 
> 
> No arguments that HD is going to look better, but Hulu looks surprisingly good if you can watch the flash video files directly. I went from streaming Hulu via Playon to just downloading to using get_flash_videos (which download the flv files). It was almost like going from VHS to a DVD.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yeah, I figured PlayOn was killing the quality with transcoding. I'm hoping there's a native Hulu Free app for the PS3 in the future. The new native Plus app isn't going to cut it with less content than the free version. Regardless, it's nice to have some DVR capability back in the house with my setup so I don't have to download/stream everything.


----------



## DonB2

Since I had to pull down the Samsung so the wall behind it could be painted I decided to hook up my Gov issued Channel Master ATSC tuner upstairs.


I used the same "Rabbit Ears" and circular RCA antenna as I had used in the past with my Samsung tuner.


I was very surprised how good the reception was. I got PBS 4.1 and also 5.1 off the same "Rabbit Ears" and picture did not break up once


I guess the CM has a good a tuner as I had read that it has.


Of course in fairness to my Samsung tuner the power and frequency of channel has changed since I last tried the Samsung tuner which was before the complete switch to ATSC.


The main thing I did not like was that on my small 16:9 tv the HD show I was watching was displayed in letter box format . I would have preferred 16:9 full screen but I think this screen view was a Gov requirment for these boxes.


----------



## jspENC

The 16:9 set must not have a built in tuner? You will need an hd tuner to get a 16:9 image on it I am fairly certain...


----------



## fmoraes

Our DVR (8300HD) just rebooted and now it won't finish initialization.


Anyone else having problems?



Update: problem solved after contacting customer service. They had to do a remote reboot.


----------



## DonB2

Was it the power failure last evening? We lost power in Holly Springs about 12:15 and still do not have power as of 8am this morning. Made coffee on the Gas Grill







Well the wife factor made the coffee










Power finally back up.


----------



## Steelplayer111

I am new to the forum and could use a little help.


I have decided to drop TW Cable in favor of OTA programming. I am building an HTPC with an HDHomeRun and Win7 MCE.


Here is my situation, I am 12mi due south from Chapel Hill on a very densely wooded lot. I am on a slight hill but on the south side.


I have connected a DB2 antenna to the HDHomeRun to test my reception and make sure I am happy before dropping TWC. So far I get decent reception on the following: 4.1, 40.1, 28.1, 22.1, 5.1, 50.1, all but 11 and 17 with the antenna in the attic. I hope to get more channels as soon as I get it on the roof.


I have a couple of questions.


I know I need a VHF antenna to get 11. I currently have a set of rabbit ears combined with the DB2 and it comes in OK.


Should I go with something like a HBU22/33 instead of or along with the DB2?


WUNC is 180deg out from the rest of the channels could I still get it with a directional antenna?


17 is spotty and comes and goes is there a better NBC channel to tune to?




Any Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## richlife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steelplayer111* /forum/post/19502374
> 
> 
> I am new to the forum and could use a little help.
> 
> 
> I have decided to drop TW Cable in favor of OTA programming. I am building an HTPC with an HDHomeRun and Win7 MCE.
> 
> 
> Here is my situation, I am 12mi due south from Chapel Hill on a very densely wooded lot. I am on a slight hill but on the south side.
> 
> 
> I have connected a DB2 antenna to the HDHomeRun to test my reception and make sure I am happy before dropping TWC. So far I get decent reception on the following: 4.1, 40.1, 28.1, 22.1, 5.1, 50.1, all but 11 and 17 with the antenna in the attic. I hope to get more channels as soon as I get it on the roof.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> I know I need a VHF antenna to get 11. I currently have a set of rabbit ears combined with the DB2 and it comes in OK.
> 
> 
> Should I go with something like a HBU22/33 instead of or along with the DB2?
> 
> 
> WUNC is 180deg out from the rest of the channels could I still get it with a directional antenna?
> 
> 
> 17 is spotty and comes and goes is there a better NBC channel to tune to?
> 
> 
> Any Help would be very much appreciated.



You need to go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Welcome.aspx . There you'll find all kinds of specifics about station transmission tower locations and strengths, and the antennas recommended for use from you locations.


I live not far from you (your location description could be mine) and basically I'm getting all the stations from all over the region -- not limited to Raleigh. In fact, stations from the west are more easily received -- probably because of the terrain (west is higher) and interference from the forest.


WRAL engineering will also be happy to recommend an antenna if you say you are trying to get their stations. (I now get all 5.x and 50.x channels with no trouble.)


You'll find that almost all the Raleigh station transmission tower locations are in the same area -- if you can get one, you get them all. Ch. 17 is a little weaker and may be iffy. I have a directional antenna but before they all bumped up their power, I had trouble receiving many Raleigh stations so I added an antenna mounted, powered amplifier. That took care of most issues -- and then after the digital conversion, they all bumped up their power levels and resolved the rest. With my combination, I have no problems with the Raleigh stations, WCHL, or most of the stations from Greensboro/Winston.


One anomaly for me is that while the station transmitting towers are all located WSW, I have to point my antenna WNW to get the best signals. This is probably because of the huge trees in our surrounding forest. Also, there is a ridge between us and Jordan Lake that I think contributes to the complications.


BTW, I had an old rotor, but seldom used it (too troublesome) and got most of what I want anyway. After 18 years, it died and I haven't replaced it. A direction antenna will be fine in our location.


I actually use DirecTV since I want ESPN and some other "cable" channels. But I keep my old VHF/UHF antenna and a new "HDTV" (UHF) antenna for use during the rare times there is a DirecTV outage and for one tv that is not connected to DirecTV (after all, there's a charge for each DirecTV receiver).


Rich


----------



## Scooper

Reasonably good advice - but instead of antennaweb.org - use www.tvfool.com - especially if you want assistance with problems.


----------



## Steelplayer111

I appreciate the responses from Rich and Scooper. I have been making use of every resource I can find including the above mentioned sites. From those sites I decided on the DB2. I was hoping to use it attic mounted. I need to get it outside up on the roof before I make any further decisions.


If that doesn't work I may go the next step and try a signal booster (keeping in mind you can't boost whats not there) or put up a VHF/UHF directional and then decide if I also need the DB2.


Thanks


----------



## jspENC

A VHF/UHF will not be as strong as a dedicated UHF in most cases. I would strongly consider a larger UHF bowtie. For instance, I use a Winegard HD 8800 and receive VHF quite nicely, ( no I don't get 11, but that is because it is surrounded by 10 and 12) including NBC 17. The only other NBC is on channel 31 from WXII and you are on the extreme fringe, but it is worth a try just to see if it comes in better. I actually get better reception from further out channels in some cases.


As Scooper said, leave your link to TVfool data, and then we can see what best to recommend. Amplifiers often times make things worse.


----------



## DonB2

I have heard it said many many times about the use of a booster as you mentioned. Are you sure there is no signal there? Did you put the recvr right next to the antenna so as to get full signal strength? If the antenna is in the attic and tv/rcvr is 2 to 3 floors down in a family room, you might just find like I did that a amp can make the difference on weak stations.


I use an amp and enjoy very viewable reception, I use a CM 777,. my antenna is in the attic. May not be perfect but a heck of a lot safer to adjust then crawling on the roof. Also the antenna does not have to deal with wind or corrosion.


----------



## Steelplayer111

OK. I got a little creative today. I "installed" the DB2 on a 1x2x6 and attached a 30' RG6 to it. I took the contraption to several windows around the house on the 2nd floor particularly the ones on the E and SE side.


Connected to the HDHomeRun and then to the Win7 MCE in the study I am now getting all of the following with no dropouts or pixelation.


4.x, 5.x, 11.x, 17.x, 22.x, 26.x, 28.x 30.x, 40.x, and 50.x.


That pretty much covers all the networks and PBS which is all I care about. I accomplished what I needed to find out. I think I can be reasonably happy dropping TW Cable and going with OTA, NetFlix and occasionally Amazon VOD.


I remember when I was younger we got NBC and CBS on the old Sylvania B/W and if the weather was really good we got ABC out of Asheville.


I spec'd out a nice HTPC today and ordered all the components. I will probably have it built by the weekend. Now if can just find some youngster that wants to crawl on top of the house. I'm getting a little too long in the tooth to be perched on anything that's taller than me.


----------



## DonB2

SteelPlayer , I must be slightly longer in the tooth than you, or maybe a location thing cause when I grew up we had CBS VHF only, than they got the UHF for the other two networks. I never knew when I was a kid that the shows were in Color










For awhile when the audio went out on our B/W tv my Dad used the old RCA Radio multifrequency receiver floor model to pick up the "TV" audio.


Eventually we got a used UHF Tube tv top tuner from my Uncle so we could get UHF on our VHF only TV. Makes me think of the OTA ATSC TV top tuners folks are using now.


Finally got color via a RCA round tube that I got used with one color gun gone in it. Replaced the Tube and finally watched color tv.


The good ole' NTSC days


----------



## richlife

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steelplayer111* 
I appreciate the responses from Rich and Scooper. I have been making use of every resource I can find including the above mentioned sites. From those sites I decided on the DB2. I was hoping to use it attic mounted. I need to get it outside up on the roof before I make any further decisions.


If that doesn't work I may go the next step and try a signal booster (keeping in mind you can't boost whats not there) or put up a VHF/UHF directional and then decide if I also need the DB2.


Thanks
Hey, Steel. I went back to antenna.org after I responded and was disappointed. Not what I remembered, but maybe time has distorted... I know I also used tvfool, so you've done well.










The interesting thing about adding the amp is that I didn't think I had anything to amplify either -- but it started my success. But if you're getting a solid signal, an amp may overdrive which can be as bad as too low.


Also remember that 5 feet in height (and, yes, 5 ft more and 5 ft more) can make a tremendous difference. I'm near the top of a ridge (with the real crest being east of me). My roof is at 40 ft and I started with a 10 ft. post. At that height I was having real trouble getting anything from the east. I added 5 feet and started finding everything. (A friendly guru from the Calif. Sierra's suggested a 100' tower. It would probably have made a big difference, but I decided "no".)


Rich


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steelplayer111* /forum/post/19504388
> 
> 
> Now if can just find some youngster that wants to crawl on top of the house. I'm getting a little too long in the tooth to be perched on anything that's taller than me.



One thing to remember is that the HDHR has a rather poor tuner for OTA, especially when it has to deal with multipath like you'd have in your wooded lot. So if you need to get the antenna outside to get solid reception with the HDHR, you might be able to get away with putting it in the attic if you go with a tuner with a more modern chipset that is better at multipath rejection. As an experiment, you might want to try a different tuner to see if you can get away with putting your antenna in the attic. I have the older version of the Kworld UB435Q, and it runs circles around my HDHR (with an attic mounted CM4228). There is a new version, but if you're running 7MCE, it should be fine. See http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-023-_-Product 


On the other hand, I'd love to use only my HDHR for OTA & get rid of PCI & USB tuners & their drivers. So if you find somebody to install your antenna on the roof, please let us know! There are often people here looking for antenna installers, and I've never heard of anybody finding one.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drewwho* 
One thing to remember is that the HDHR has a rather poor tuner for OTA
There is more than one revision of the HDHR. The one I own has LG's 5th generation chip in it. If that's a poor tuner, I don't know of any good ones!


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

LG is an excellent tuner. I am about to buy a 32" LCD for the bedroom.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* 
There is more than one revision of the HDHR. The one I own has LG's 5th generation chip in it. If that's a poor tuner, I don't know of any good ones!


- Trip
That would be awesome if it was true. I'd kill for an HDHR with an LG chipset. What is your device number? When did this come out? Single or dual tuner?


The information I have is that there are 2 chipsets:


1012xxxx & lower = revision 1

1013xxxx & higher = revision 2


Rev 1 - Oren CAS220 chipset

Rev 2 - Micronas DRXJ chipset


Where the Rev 1 is really terrible, and the Rev 2 is much better. I think the Rev 2 is supposed to be much better at handling signals that are too strong (eg, too close to the tower, or using too much amp).


FWIW, I have the Rev2, and it sucks for multipath. On the level of my 3rd gen nxt2002 based tuner that I retired years ago.


Is there a Rev 3? Did you actually open the box & confirm the LG chipset?


Drew


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jspENC* 
LG is an excellent tuner. I am about to buy a 32" LCD for the bedroom.
Indeed. That's why I recommend the $29 Kworld USB stick so highly. It has an LGDT 3304 or LGDT 3305 (depending on the stick revision).


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19513479
> 
> 
> That would be awesome if it was true. I'd kill for an HDHR with an LG chipset. What is your device number? When did this come out? Single or dual tuner?
> 
> 
> The information I have is that there are 2 chipsets:
> 
> 
> 1012xxxx & lower = revision 1
> 
> 1013xxxx & higher = revision 2
> 
> 
> Rev 1 - Oren CAS220 chipset
> 
> Rev 2 - Micronas DRXJ chipset
> 
> 
> Where the Rev 1 is really terrible, and the Rev 2 is much better. I think the Rev 2 is supposed to be much better at handling signals that are too strong (eg, too close to the tower, or using too much amp).
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the Rev2, and it sucks for multipath. On the level of my 3rd gen nxt2002 based tuner that I retired years ago.
> 
> 
> Is there a Rev 3? Did you actually open the box & confirm the LG chipset?
> 
> 
> Drew



I have a bad habit of getting things open and not being able to close them again, so I won't be opening my HDHR, but its number is 101A and it seems to outperform any tuner I own besides the Zenith/Insignia converter boxes.


I'm actually not 100% sure about the LG chip, I just heard that from someone I consider to be reliable on other broadcast-related matters.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/19515898
> 
> 
> I'm actually not 100% sure about the LG chip, I just heard that from someone I consider to be reliable on other broadcast-related matters.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I just asked on their forums.. Apparently, it is still the Micronas DRXJ:
http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9388 


I guess you're just luckier than I am, because it really isn't good for me (attic antena, wooded lot, towers 17 miles away on far side of hill).


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA

Alright, fair enough. I've had success with it even when my spectrum analyzer showed some rather unpleasant looking signals that my older receivers choked on.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho

Perhaps a bit OT, but I know a lot of experts hang out here..


My neighbors recently replaced TWC with Dish TurboHD. The installer asked them if they were keeping cable, or entirely switching. When they told him "entirely switching to Dish", he didn't run new cables in their house & re-used the TWC cabling in their house. Of course, just as soon as he left, they realized their RoadRunner stopped working. D'oh. The satellite place is closed Sunday, and so they asked me (the tech savvy neighbor) for help.


I was thinking it might be possible to just combine the RR and Dish signals onto the same RG6. But I have no clue what frequencies the Dish installation uses & if RR / Dish would trample each other. Googling for this has been a massive waste of time. Some people say it will never work, others say it works just fine.. That's why I'm basically wondering what frequencies Dish uses, and if just a pair of simple 2.1Ghz splitter/combiners might work due to the frequencies being disjoint. From what I can see, his RR downstream is in the 600MHz range, and upstream is in the 30MHz range.


On the other hand, there are apparently things called diplexers which seem like they can be used to run UHF/VHF signals over the same coax as satellite. From what I can tell, they're basically a splitter/combiner with a fat notch filter on each input.


Would it work to use 2 of something like this:
http://www.camcor.com/cgi-bin/cat/id...2;fg=419123077 

One at the outside wall as a combiner, and another in his family room as a splitter? Or would I just need one at the outside wall & a simple splitter? Where would we find something like this locally on a Sunday?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19522865
> 
> 
> Perhaps a bit OT, but I know a lot of experts hang out here..
> 
> 
> My neighbors recently replaced TWC with Dish TurboHD. The installer asked them if they were keeping cable, or entirely switching. When they told him "entirely switching to Dish", he didn't run new cables in their house & re-used the TWC cabling in their house. Of course, just as soon as he left, they realized their RoadRunner stopped working. D'oh. The satellite place is closed Sunday, and so they asked me (the tech savvy neighbor) for help.
> 
> 
> I was thinking it might be possible to just combine the RR and Dish signals onto the same RG6. But I have no clue what frequencies the Dish installation uses & if RR / Dish would trample each other. Googling for this has been a massive waste of time. Some people say it will never work, others say it works just fine.. That's why I'm basically wondering what frequencies Dish uses, and if just a pair of simple 2.1Ghz splitter/combiners might work due to the frequencies being disjoint. From what I can see, his RR downstream is in the 600MHz range, and upstream is in the 30MHz range.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, there are apparently things called diplexers which seem like they can be used to run UHF/VHF signals over the same coax as satellite. From what I can tell, they're basically a splitter/combiner with a fat notch filter on each input.
> 
> 
> Would it work to use 2 of something like this:
> http://www.camcor.com/cgi-bin/cat/id...2;fg=419123077
> 
> One at the outside wall as a combiner, and another in his family room as a splitter? Or would I just need one at the outside wall & a simple splitter? Where would we find something like this locally on a Sunday?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



Diplexers will work fine for the purpose you're describing. You should be able to find them at Lowe's, Home Depot, Radio Shack, Ace Hardware, and maybe a few other places that carry TV stuff. You need to use the diplexers in pairs.


Dish uses 950MHz - 2.3 GHz for their DBS , so the diplexer will work fine for either OTA or Cable internet (so long as TWC stays below the cutoff point). If the cable still doesn't work - they will need another RG6 cable pulled to their cable modem.


There is the possibility that the Dish Tech already used some diplexers to another TV off the same receiver. If this is the case - you HAVE to pull another cable for Roadrunner.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooper* 
Diplexers will work fine for the purpose you're describing. You should be able to find them at Lowe's, Home Depot, Radio Shack, Ace Hardware, and maybe a few other places that carry TV stuff. You need to use the diplexers in pairs.


Dish uses 950MHz - 2.3 GHz for their DBS , so the diplexer will work fine for either OTA or Cable internet (so long as TWC stays below the cutoff point). If the cable still doesn't work - they will need another RG6 cable pulled to their cable modem.


There is the possibility that the Dish Tech already used some diplexers to another TV off the same receiver. If this is the case - you HAVE to pull another cable for Roadrunner.
I thought I understood until I saw that last paragraph, and now I'm not so sure







. What would the purpose of using "diplexers to another TV off the same receiver?" Do you mean to feed analog via coax to a 2nd TV from the same Dish box? I don't think they're doing this, so I guess we should be safe. Or did you mean something else?


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Scooper

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drewwho* 
I thought I understood until I saw that last paragraph, and now I'm not so sure







. What would the purpose of using "diplexers to another TV off the same receiver?" Do you mean to feed analog via coax to a 2nd TV from the same Dish box? I don't think they're doing this, so I guess we should be safe. Or did you mean something else?


Thanks,


Drew
Most of the Dish HD receivers (and especially their DVRs) can support 2 TVs - the local one as HD with HDMI / Component and the remote one as either composite or RF stereo modulated. If they are doing the Dual mode through the RF, the modulator is in the UHF range - therefore - you cannot put it on the same coax as the connection to TWC , as it will interfere with the cable plant.


If you don't understand - then keep it simple and just assume that the cable modem needs it's own RG6 cable from the outside as well as the Dish cables.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/19524553
> 
> 
> Most of the Dish HD receivers (and especially their DVRs) can support 2 TVs - the local one as HD with HDMI / Component and the remote one as either composite or RF stereo modulated. If they are doing the Dual mode through the RF, the modulator is in the UHF range - therefore - you cannot put it on the same coax as the connection to TWC , as it will interfere with the cable plant.
> 
> 
> If you don't understand - then keep it simple and just assume that the cable modem needs it's own RG6 cable from the outside as well as the Dish cables.



OK, that's what I thought. I don't think they are using this feature.


At least in these stupid houses in my neighborhood, pulling a new wire is a PITA. Attics are full of trusses at odd angles, have drifts of blown insulation, almost no plywood, etc. Shallow roofs make it hard to get to the outside walls & it is very hard to move around in general. Not to mention the 2' crawl spaces. I'd kill for a basement.


So, is a diplexer what I assume it is -- basically a combiner / splitter that filters. Eg, 950MHz and higher on one port, and 0-950MHz on the other? Why is that filtering even needed? To filter out noise picked up on long cable runs?


Thanks for your help. I at least feel like I understand a little bit now.


Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19524893
> 
> 
> OK, that's what I thought. I don't think they are using this feature.
> 
> 
> So, is a diplexer what I assume it is -- basically a combiner / splitter that filters. Eg, 950MHz and higher on one port, and 0-950MHz on the other? Why is that filtering even needed? To filter out noise picked up on long cable runs?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I at least feel like I understand a little bit now.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yes it is - a splitter /combiner that separates/combines the 2 ranges of frequencies. The filtering is to keep them separate.


When you are wiring these in - combined goes to the other diplexer, SAT will go to the dish LNB / sat-in on the DBS receiver, and OTA for anything else not in the satellite range.


On the dual tuner Dish receivers - you will probably find another device as well - the DishProPlus Separator. This is just a higher frequency diplexer, but you do NOT want to take it out - your combined feed from this goes to the SAT port on your diplexer, with the cable modem fed into the OTA port. At the other end - Sat goes up to the dish, and OTA out to the TWC cable plant.


----------



## DonB2

I wonder how the Sat guy would have ran separate cable? In an emergency they sell these flat coax cables that can have a sliding glass door or a window closed on them. They are about 6 inches long are flat and have a normal coax connector on each end.


It may be good as a emergency fix to get the dish signal into the house for now.


You use to have to order them but I recently saw them for sale locally - I just cant recall where.


Is the Direct TV and the internet cable in the same room or separate rooms? Some times you can steal coax by splicing in the attic from a spare room that feeds down to the outside cable box. You split out the spare room and then splice it into the room that needs the feed. I had to do this for a room upstairs.


----------



## KzY

ESPN 3D looks like it is now available -- for the low,low price of $10/month.


That's right! You can get your headache inducing, once-a-week airing (slightly more during holidays apparently), single channel 3D experience right now!


Are they out of their friggin minds???? For a channel that only airs the content occasionally??? They should pay me to subscribe to it.


----------



## jamieh1

ESPN3D, Directv N3D are free on Directv. They also have a PPV Directv Cinema 3D channel and a 3D on Demand Channel.


----------



## KzY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/19534997
> 
> 
> ESPN3D, Directv N3D are free on Directv. They also have a PPV Directv Cinema 3D channel and a 3D on Demand Channel.



I think maybe I'll call them and use that as leverage and see if they will give it to me for free (doubt it). I wouldn't pay more than $1.50 a month for it if even that.


----------



## tarheelone

 http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/11/...s-to-rise.html


----------



## Steelplayer111

Quote:

Originally Posted by *richlife* 
Also remember that 5 feet in height (and, yes, 5 ft more and 5 ft more) can make a tremendous difference. I'm near the top of a ridge (with the real crest being east of me).)


Rich
My goal starting this adventure was to drop TW Cable and still have some available TV. I want to be much more selective in what I watch. I have found in the last 3yrs I spent 80% of my time just staring at whatever was on the tube. I have neglected many of my favorite hobbies and just became a couch potato


I too am on a ridge but overlooking Jordan lake. I have the DB2 antenna mounted on the roof only about 25'. The antenna is pointed about 165deg mag. I am getting all the local channels that are available within 30-35mi. That's the range of the antenna. I'm happy with it.


I did use an "antronix" +8db amp only because I need to split the signal to both inputs of the HDHomeRun. Using a cheap splitter actually degraded the signal enough that it was almost useless. TW Cable left it here when they installed the cable 3yrs ago. May not be the best but it's hard to beat free.


----------



## Steelplayer111

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drewwho* 
On the other hand, I'd love to use only my HDHR for OTA & get rid of PCI & USB tuners & their drivers. So if you find somebody to install your antenna on the roof, please let us know! There are often people here looking for antenna installers, and I've never heard of anybody finding one.


Drew
I went with the HDHomeRun exactly because it is external. I do IT work for a living and often find PCI and USB drivers a pain for many reasons. I like the fact the HDHomeRun works over ethernet and I can share with several PC's in the house, I have 4 plus a Server.


I blindly called a company in Pittsboro called Home Connections. They are a Mom and Pop (literally). They came out as a husband and wife team and installed the antenna in about 1.5 hours. They advertise as we connect your AV gear for you, mount flat panels, install HDTV antennas and sell and install DirectTV. They charge 99.00 per hour. You be the judge whether it's worth that to you or not.


Trace and Trish were very friendly and most importantly listened to what it was I wanted. They made suggestions but still did what I wanted done.


Their info is


Home Connections

2635 Gum Springs Church Rd

Pittsboro, NC 27312

919-542-1407


----------



## skelm

Fox soccer plus 1536 - anyone getting this? Shows up in Tivo - but nothing on screen


----------



## skelm

worked it out - need to sub the sports Tier


----------



## frankenheimer

 Attachment 192700 


Attached is the QAM frequencies for all the channels in the Raleigh area.

 

ral_QAM.doc 178k . file


----------



## donnied4rko

Did anybody lose NBC 17 via QAM ch 93.2 today? I'm in Durham on TWC and I get no signal.


----------



## donnied4rko

Quote:

Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* 
Did anybody lose NBC 17 via QAM ch 93.2 today? I'm in Durham on TWC and I get no signal.
Nevermind... looks like it got moved over to QAM ch 84.2


----------



## DonB2

Are these QAM channels that you pick up with TWC boxes? I am assuming that only a few of these come thru on a QAM tuner in a tv.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19580594
> 
> 
> Are these QAM channels that you pick up with TWC boxes? I am assuming that only a few of these come thru on a QAM tuner in a tv.



About 25 or so channels are unencrypted...the OTA channels (and subs), WGN, News14, CSPAN2 (sweet), Discovery, TWC, all the shopping channels.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19581274
> 
> 
> About 25 or so channels are unencrypted...the OTA channels (and subs), WGN, News14, CSPAN2 (sweet), Discovery, TWC, all the shopping channels.



But they are not hi def. They don't even give those in Jacksonville, just shopping, 14 and locals. They sent out a mailer stating that if you had QAM you would be able to get Oxegen and Soap Operal network. That was a lie. Then they sent another mailer saying they would give a free digital box for a year.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19581422
> 
> 
> But they are not hi def. They don't even give those in Jacksonville, just shopping, 14 and locals. They sent out a mailer stating that if you had QAM you would be able to get Oxegen and Soap Operal network. That was a lie. Then they sent another mailer saying they would give a free digital box for a year.



All the OTA channels are provided in the clear in HD (PBS, ABC, LiveWell, CBS, FOX, CW, MyRDC, ION). The subs and other cables channels are @480. So the HD content is the same as you could get OTA in your local market.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19581758
> 
> 
> All the OTA channels are provided in the clear in HD (PBS, ABC, LiveWell, CBS, FOX, CW, MyRDC, ION). The subs and other cables channels are @480. So the HD content is the same as you could get OTA in your local market.



Except some channels are transmitted at a lower bitrate than OTA, hence the quality is inferior to OTA.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19582175
> 
> 
> Except some channels are transmitted at a lower bitrate than OTA, hence the quality is inferior to OTA.
> 
> 
> Drew



True, but clear QAM is also minus the multipath, leaves falling, attic crawling, split sensitive, etc. Its not a bad alternative and I like having both options there, especially when preparing a garden bed and the cable line gets cut late on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19582175
> 
> 
> Except some channels are transmitted at a lower bitrate than OTA, hence the quality is inferior to OTA.
> 
> 
> Drew



Oh BTW, that Kworld tuner works great in my 7MC setup for both OTA and QAM. Talk about a good deal!


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19581274
> 
> 
> About 25 or so channels are unencrypted...the OTA channels (and subs), WGN, News14, CSPAN2 (sweet), Discovery, TWC, all the shopping channels.



Given previous behavior, I wouldn't be surprised that Discovery and TWC SD feeds being clear are just accidents.


----------



## jerrodshook

Can someone point me to a list of HD channels for Cary? Just got a new plasma and someone told me you get OTA HD channels.... but I don't know the channel numbers.


Thanks!


----------



## thunderclap8

I've had the good fortune to be in a UVerse coverage area for the last year or so, and absolutely love it. But early next year I'm moving to Durham, in the Southpoint area. No Uverse there, alas!


Does anyone know if UVerse is still expanding in the Triangle? Might I have hope of returning to AT&T as a provider someday?


I'm particularly hooked on uverse's DVR extender system - record on one DVR, watch it on any TV in the house. Does Time Warner have anything equivalent?


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jerrodshook* 
Can someone point me to a list of HD channels for Cary? Just got a new plasma and someone told me you get OTA HD channels.... but I don't know the channel numbers.


Thanks!
Just do a channel scan and then use the virtual channel name.... 5-1, 17-1 etc


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/19594309
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if UVerse is still expanding in the Triangle? Might I have hope of returning to AT&T as a provider someday?



Not unless you move again. Durham's local phone service was provided by GTE which became Verizon and is now Frontier. With Verizon there was hope of FIOS but Verizon sold all their local phone service in North Carolina so now we are only left with good ol' TWC.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/19594309
> 
> 
> I'm particularly hooked on uverse's DVR extender system - record on one DVR, watch it on any TV in the house. Does Time Warner have anything equivalent?



You can do the same thing using one SageTV media center PC & multiple HD300 media extenders. And maybe using Windows Media Center 7 & multiple Xbox 360s (as extenders).


The downside of SageTV is that it doesn't support Cable Card, so you'd need to use a hacky solution like an HD-PVR recording component from a cable box. Or just go all OTA or all QAM.


The downside of Win7 Media Center is that you can't get a cheap, quiet, can-play-all-formats media extender anymore for WMC. I think Xbox360 is the only extender left...


Drew


----------



## ldmccall

The new 360s are pretty darned quiet. Another option for Media Center extenders is to get a Linksys extender on eBay.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/19594309
> 
> 
> I'm particularly hooked on uverse's DVR extender system - record on one DVR, watch it on any TV in the house. Does Time Warner have anything equivalent?



Yes, but it will cost you and isn't available in Raleigh yet.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/east/...aturehome.ashx 


A Moxi and multiple Mates will also fulfill the requirement.


----------



## DonB2

Is PBS having more and more sell a thons or is it me? Seems like every time I check the guide it is showing repeats on their main channel.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19614098
> 
> 
> Is PBS having more and more sell a thons or is it me? Seems like every time I check the guide it is showing repeats on their main channel.



Yes, it looks that way. My wife & I were just lamenting the lack of new This Old House episodes on the DVR & some of my kids Curious George recordings are filled with donation breaks.. I need to find the right comskip settings to filter them out (and yes we do donate every year). BTW, that reminds me of a joke my Dad used to tell..


Q: What furniture polish do they use at PBS?

A: Pledge!



Drew


----------



## DonB2

Ha Ha Pledge - good one. Yeah , I know more then got into this old house new season and it is gonzo. I knew something was up when it was not proceeded by the dancing ballerina.


----------



## DonB2

Not that anyone gives a hoot, but I miss the Christmas Music and videos that use to be on the worship subchannel of 47. I kind of looked forward to them this time of year as they were nice background when you were busy programming a remote or fixing a string of Christmas lights.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19615188
> 
> 
> Not that anyone gives a hoot, but I miss the Christmas Music and videos that use to be on the worship subchannel of 47. I kind of looked forward to them this time of year as they were nice background when you were busy programming a remote or fixing a string of Christmas lights.



101.5 FM is running all-Christmas-all-the-time


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19600331
> 
> 
> Yes, but it will cost you and isn't available in Raleigh yet.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/east/...aturehome.ashx



Not sure when they started, but I saw ads for this this evening, and you can pick various options on the web site too. Looks like they have new 30/5 and 50/5 tiers.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19618195
> 
> 
> Not sure when they started, but I saw ads for this this evening, and you can pick various options on the web site too. Looks like they have new 30/5 and 50/5 tiers.



Yeah it went nationwide yesterday.


Those tiers come with a catch. They force you to pay for home networking so you have to pay an extra $12 on top of the broadband tier even if you have your own equipment.


30/5 is $72 and 50/5 is $99 before the networking charge and any bundle discount you might have. Presumably the fee is to cover the cost of the modem since the only model they are using right now is a wireless router version.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *VisionOn* 
30/5 is $72 and 50/5 is $99
I wonder if the speeds are actually obtainable via TWCs network at peak times? I have 10/1 business class and often have trouble coming anywhere near those speeds at peak times. As an example, I was having trouble streaming a video podcast on Saturday night. So I went & did a speedtest, and I was getting about 1/0.2 to most sites. I'm assuming it was just TWCs peering with some providers being overloaded (eg I don't think it was my local node), since I was able to see 7/1 to at least one speedtest site.


I really wish we had fios.. My inlaws in Newport News pay for their lowest tier, and regularly get 2x the advertised bandwidth, even at peak times.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I'm still running on dsl


----------



## dgmayor

I was in a TWC location this morning in Cary and asked about Docsis and they had no clue. One woman said the only thing she knew was that they would be offering 25mb down but you had to sign up for all 3 (signature plan). I informed her that I read that wasn't true anymore, that they did away with that, and she said she had no clue. Glad they inform their customer service reps!


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19619075
> 
> 
> I wonder if the speeds are actually obtainable via TWCs network at peak times? I have 10/1 business class and often have trouble coming anywhere near those speeds at peak times. As an example, I was having trouble streaming a video podcast on Saturday night. So I went & did a speedtest, and I was getting about 1/0.2 to most sites. I'm assuming it was just TWCs peering with some providers being overloaded (eg I don't think it was my local node), since I was able to see 7/1 to at least one speedtest site.



Business Class on TWC sucks. Your traffic is theoretically prioritized over consumer traffic but as you've seen it really makes no difference for the price.


When TWC screwed up the account of my employer, my employer gave up and just resorted to send me an expenses check for Turbo. I get close to 20 on some days but lately I have to reboot my modem frequently to fix the gradual degradation of speed which can drop to under 5Mb.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19620177
> 
> 
> I was in a TWC location this morning in Cary and asked about Docsis and they had no clue. One woman said the only thing she knew was that they would be offering 25mb down but you had to sign up for all 3 (signature plan). I informed her that I read that wasn't true anymore, that they did away with that, and she said she had no clue. Glad they inform their customer service reps!



Interesting article: FCC Says Two-Thirds Of Americans' Broadband Isn't Fast Enough To Be Considered Actual Broadband


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19625174
> 
> 
> Interesting article: FCC Says Two-Thirds Of Americans' Broadband Isn't Fast Enough To Be Considered Actual Broadband



Yeah, RoadRunner fails on the lousy upload speeds.


twcnc.com allows you to order either Wideband Internet or RoadRunnerExtreme (the first appears to be the 50 Mbps speed, the second the 30 Mbps), but as mentioned above it includes the $12/month wireless home networking fee. I might be willing to pay $80 for my 30Mbps download and the greatly increased upload speed, but I'm not paying $12/month for something I'll never use as I stick to wired connections. May have to talk to sales to see what they can do.


----------



## Kevad

I just placed an order for Road Runner Extreme on twcnc.com because I'm really hurting for the extra upload speed, and it looks like there are no extra monthly service fees beyond the $72.95, just two junk installation fees. An Upgrade Fee and the Wireless Home Networking Installation Fee. A quick call to the service reps should get at least part of the installation fees reduced. I'm just glad there's no extra $12/month charge for something I won't use.


UPDATE: Just saw the part Greg was talking about. Looks like the $12/month is included in the $72.95 monthly fee. Ugh. If the real cost of the service is $60.95, why can't they just offer that??


----------



## DonB2

What model/type booster would one use to amplify weak analog cable signal? I believe it would be different then a OTA booster but not really sure.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/19625437
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Just saw the part Greg was talking about. Looks like the $12/month is included in the $72.95 monthly fee. Ugh. If the real cost of the service is $60.95, why can't they just offer that??



They must still be messing around with the site. Earlier I was looking at $79.95 + $11.95/month for the Extreme package, and now I can't even order it, won't show up in the list. Note that I am only RoadRunner + Digital Phone, I dumped TV a while ago. That may explain some of the differences.


I'll let things sort out over the next day or so, then contact them to figure out what I can upgrade to and for how much. I'd love, say, a 20/3 plan for around $60.


----------



## gstelmack

Ahhh, glorious OTA. Finally found an installer to get my antenna up high enough (A-1 Installer, I'll be putting up an Angie's List review soon based on my experience), added an HDHomeRun box so I could watch on my downstairs TV that is missing an integrated ATSC tuner (HDHomeRun -> Win7 box -> Xbox360), and we're once again reminded how little is on TV that's worth watching. But I finally got to watch some NFL action again yesterday and the setup worked like a champ. Now if only the Bears had shown up so I could have watched a COMPLETE Patriots game instead of getting switched to Jets/Dolphins after halftime, but I guess I can't complain about the win...


----------



## gstelmack

I mentioned A-1 Installer and got some requests to post my review. I don't know that I need to post the whole review, but basically it cost me $399 to get a ClearStream4 antenna installed and hooked into my existing wiring, plus $50 to run any additional cables to outlets (which I didn't need, so $399 for me). He'll also let you buy the antenna separately if you want and just pay for the install itself. He did the install in two phases. First, he put the antenna up, connected it to the wiring, then verified that we had a good signal in the two rooms. Then he cleaned it all up, which included untangling some of the rats nest left over from prior DirecTV / Time Warner installs. Took about 2 hours altogether. I'm getting very good reception even with my low location and trees around, much better than my one failed attempt a few years back.


I'd recommend him to anyone looking for an antenna install. http://a1installer.com/Home_Page.php .


----------



## DonB2

$50.00 to run outlets to other rooms would be cheap in my house as everything is covered up.


----------



## jspENC

Clearstream antennas seem to do very well. They are a bit ugly, but if it works, why ask why!

I guess it gets ABC as well.


----------



## DonB2

Looks like PBS may be thru with their sellathon for a week or Two.


----------



## Kevad

Ugh, my Road Runner Extreme order just got cancelled. Called the support desk, and was told that it's only being offered as part of the SignatureHome package initially to select households. The good news is that I was one of those households, the bad news is that it costs $200/month! No thanks. They had no idea when the internet-only service would be available.


It's frustrating not having good high-speed internet options in this area...


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kevad* 
news is that it costs $200/month! No thanks. They had no idea when the internet-only service would be available.
I paid less than that for rent in college (in the early 90s).


TWC telemarketed me just the other day. I asked about the higher speed packages, and was told that they were only available in Charlotte, not the Triangle.. I really wish we could get FiOS here.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Bump "What model/type booster would one use to amplify weak analog tv cable signal? I believe it would be different then a OTA booster but not really sure."


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19653938
> 
> 
> Bump "What model/type booster would one use to amplify weak analog tv cable signal? I believe it would be different then a OTA booster but not really sure."



A distribution amp would work wouldn't it?

http://www.starkelectronic.com/allmatv.htm


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19654596
> 
> 
> A distribution amp would work wouldn't it?
> 
> http://www.starkelectronic.com/allmatv.htm



The cardinal rule still applies... Garbage in Garbage out.... You cant put an amp behind the TV and have it improve your signal. At that point, the damage has already been done. A distribution amp will allow you to overcome the loss in your overall cable distribution network. It typically should be placed at the point where the cable enters your house where the signal is good. The extra gain it provides will compensate for the loss thru all the splitters and cable in the house. If you have cable boxes... you may need an active return amp to insure that the signal from the cable box can make it back thru then network to the cableco.


Here is one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-PORT-CABLE-TV-...item4aa38a4dec 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PCT-9-PORT-ACTIV...item563e49e60d 


I use an Evolution Digital 9 port active return amp. Works great.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19654930
> 
> 
> The cardinal rule still applies... Garbage in Garbage out.... You cant put an amp behind the TV and have it improve your signal. At that point, the damage has already been done. A distribution amp will allow you to overcome the loss in your overall cable distribution network. It typically should be placed at the point where the cable enters your house where the signal is good. The extra gain it provides will compensate for the loss thru all the splitters and cable in the house. If you have cable boxes... you may need an active return amp to insure that the signal from the cable box can make it back thru then network to the cableco.
> 
> 
> Here is one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-PORT-CABLE-TV-...item4aa38a4dec
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PCT-9-PORT-ACTIV...item563e49e60d
> 
> 
> I use an Evolution Digital 9 port active return amp. Works great.



Good Point, and link. Get the amp as close to the point where the cable enters the home as possible. The grey box outside is where your splitter likely is, so that would be where you would want it.


----------



## DonB2

Thanks for the replies. I suppose you all have seen this:

http://www.wral.com/business/story/8786322/ 


First paragraph of the story:

"Thirty-six groups from North Carolina have applied for consideration to be selected for Google's proposed ultra-fast broadband project, but they won't find out if they were selected until next year."


----------



## DonB2

Interesting how much prime time programming is being displayed as unavailable for this evening during Prime Time on Titan TV


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19677935
> 
> 
> Interesting how much prime time programming is being displayed as unavailable for this evening during Prime Time on Titan TV



What, specifically, are you missing?


At least for the triangle broadcast local channels, I've got full data at titan tv, and at zap2it. SageTV (based on the same TMS backend used by zap2it) had one missing entry for NBC17 8-10, but that got updated to "the sing off" when I forced an early guide data update (which it would have done automatically in 3 more hours).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

4.1 10pm

17.1 9pm

50.1 9pm


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19678082
> 
> 
> 4.1 10pm
> 
> 17.1 9pm
> 
> 50.1 9pm



All of those are there on the titan tv web site that I'm looking at (zip=27513). Is this from PVR software, or some device, or just a web browser..?


Drew


----------



## DonB2

 http://titantv.com/ 



« North Carolina Now

(Information)

Antiques Roadshow

Naughty or Nice

(HD, New, Information, 12/20/2010, TV-G)

Independent Lens

The Calling

(HD, New, 12/20/2010, TV-PG)

Programming Unavailable


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19679066
> 
> http://titantv.com/
> 
> 
> 
> The Calling
> 
> (HD, New, 12/20/2010, TV-PG)
> 
> Programming Unavailable



Don't see that here -- "calling" runs 2 hours & is followed by BBC World news. You're cursed.. Try clearing your browsers cache. If that fails, try my zip (27513).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Maybe I just happened to catch it between updates since it is not showing any not available after refresh. Lots of "Reruns" but no Not Available.


----------



## Trip in VA

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
Interesting how much prime time programming is being displayed as unavailable for this evening during Prime Time on Titan TV
Same thing happening for me on my Roanoke listings. WDBJ and WFXR are unaffected, but NBC, ABC, PBS, and ION are all showing significant blocks of time as unavailable.


See attached.


- Trip


----------



## neumannu47

Has anyone here gotten RoadRunner Extreme in Cary? How I wish U-Verse were up and going in my neighborhood.


ETA: Level 3 Tech Support just told me that normal RoadRunner will automatically go to 1 Meg upload, and Turbo will go to 1.5 Meg upload when Extreme is released. He predicted mid-January. I did get the distinct impression that he was not well informed.


----------



## neumannu47

Two questions about the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR:

Am I crazy, or has the live TV buffer gone from 2 hours to 1 hour?
If I plug an external eSATA drive into this box, will it work to extend the amount of storage?


----------



## jimholcomb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/19681666
> 
> 
> Two questions about the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR:
> 
> Am I crazy, or has the live TV buffer gone from 2 hours to 1 hour?
> If I plug an external eSATA drive into this box, will it work to extend the amount of storage?



My buffer is 1 hour also, I could have sworn it was 2 hours too. I just noticed it over the weekend.


Jim


----------



## VisionOn

Encore HD is now live on TWC.


I think that's the only remaining HD channel I was waiting for.


----------



## toadfannc

Look's like we're screwed.
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...nt_Sources.php


----------



## mdb77a

Quote:

Originally Posted by *VisionOn* 
Encore HD is now live on TWC.


I think that's the only remaining HD channel I was waiting for.
They've also moved it to some movie tier. It used to be on the basic tier, or whatever tier makes it free.


----------



## scsiraid

Im still waiting for the Viacom channels... Spike especially. The Weather Channel in HD would be nice too.


----------



## Joe Public




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19694469
> 
> 
> Im still waiting for the Viacom channels... Spike especially. The Weather Channel in HD would be nice too.



They haven't updated the channel changes page for Raleigh on the TWC web site yet but the listing in the N&O on Monday had the same listing as Charlotte and the Piedmont. Here is the list copied from the Piedmont page:


TV Shows On Demand will launch on channel 1040 on December 21, 2010.

Discovery Health may become OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network) on January 1, 2011.

INSP will launch on channel 281 on January 6, 2011 and will be available to customers who have Basic Cable and a digital converter.

BET HD will launch on channel 1308 as part of Basic Cable on January 6, 2011.

VH1 HD will launch on channel 1454 as part of Basic Cable on January 6, 2011.

The Hub HD will launch on channel 1211 as part of the Digital Tier on January 6, 2011.

Comedy Central HD will launch on channel 1304 as part of Basic Cable on January 6, 2011.

MTV HD will launch on channel 1450 as part of Basic Cable on January 6, 2011.

5 StarMax HD will launch on channel 1725 on January 6, 2011.

Showtime Beyond HD will launch on channel 1736 on January 6, 2011.

Disney XD HD will launch on channel 1202 as part of the Digital Tier on January 19, 2011.

Nickelodeon HD will launch on channel 1205 as part of Basic Cable on January 19, 2011.

Spike TV HD will launch on channel 1310 as part of Basic Cable on January 19, 2011.

CMT HD will launch on channel 1460 as part of Basic Cable on January 19, 2011.

Showtime Next HD will launch on channel 1738 on January 19, 2011.

Showtime Women HD will launch on channel 1740 on January 19, 2011.

Jewelry TV will launch on channel 374 as part of Digital Broadcast on January 19, 2011.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19694444
> 
> 
> They've also moved it to some movie tier. It used to be on the basic tier, or whatever tier makes it free.



They've combined Encore movie pack with the Cinema Choice tier. A useful way for TWC to force you to now pay $5 for IFC (that barely anyone cares about) even if you don't want it.


I have the Encore pack anyway so it hasn't changed for me.

_"On December 21st, Encore Movie Pak and Cinema Choice tiers will combine to form Movie Pass which will be available for $4.95 per month. Also, on this date, Encore HD Channel 1635, Movie Pass On Demand Channel 650 and Movie Pass On Demand HD Channel 1650 will be available with Movie Pass."_


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19695001
> 
> 
> They've combined Encore movie pack with the Cinema Choice tier. A useful way for TWC to force you to now pay $5 for IFC (that barely anyone cares about) even if you don't want it.
> 
> 
> I have the Encore pack anyway so it hasn't changed for me.
> 
> _"On December 21st, Encore Movie Pak and Cinema Choice tiers will combine to form Movie Pass which will be available for $4.95 per month. Also, on this date, Encore HD Channel 1635, Movie Pass On Demand Channel 650 and Movie Pass On Demand HD Channel 1650 will be available with Movie Pass."_



SD Encore is still free until January. They had turned if off on Tuesday but it was back last night when I checked.

_Effective January 6th, Encore Channel 635 will only be available with Movie Pass and will no longer be included with the Digital Tier.

_


----------



## neumannu47

RoadRunner's fastest upload in Cary is only 1Mb so far, even on the 25/5 package. They're not ready to roll out the faster upload speed yet, or so I was told by a TW supervisor. They're going to start with the same stupid packages that Charlotte did. Eventually the higher speed Internet should be available without the bundled package. If not, U-Verse is moving along.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neumannu47* /forum/post/19699548
> 
> 
> RoadRunner's fastest upload in Cary is only 1Mb so far, even on the 25/5 package. They're not ready to roll out the faster upload speed yet, or so I was told by a TW supervisor. They're going to start with the same stupid packages that Charlotte did. Eventually the higher speed Internet should be available without the bundled package. If not, U-Verse is moving along.



Wait so 25/5 is live in Cary now? First week of December they had no idea when I went into the location at Maynard and High House..


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19695001
> 
> 
> They've combined Encore movie pack with the Cinema Choice tier. A useful way for TWC to force you to now pay $5 for IFC (that barely anyone cares about) even if you don't want it.
> 
> 
> I have the Encore pack anyway so it hasn't changed for me.
> 
> _"On December 21st, Encore Movie Pak and Cinema Choice tiers will combine to form Movie Pass which will be available for $4.95 per month. Also, on this date, Encore HD Channel 1635, Movie Pass On Demand Channel 650 and Movie Pass On Demand HD Channel 1650 will be available with Movie Pass."_



Actually, for me, it is getting more for the same money. I used to get Cinema Choice as my primary tier, because Digital Variety is 100 channels with nothing I want to watch, and Encore did not have an HD channel; yes, IFC HD movies that are not SD windowboxed are very few and far between, but they actually do exist, and a tiny thing is better than nothing. Now I get Encore HD added with no extra cost. Granted, had they not made the tier merge and just added Encore HD instead, I would have immediately switched to Encore tier, so actually, what I get is more like keeping IFC for free, which isn't much.


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/19699721
> 
> 
> Wait so 25/5 is live in Cary now? First week of December they had no idea when I went into the location at Maynard and High House..



No, it's on the way. According to my contact, 2 to 3 months. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/19704377
> 
> 
> yes, IFC HD movies that are not SD windowboxed are very few and far between, but they actually do exist, and a tiny thing is better than nothing.



Now they've added commercials IFC is nothing more than a typical commercial channel that you pay for. So it's actually now worth nothing.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19717670
> 
> 
> Now they've added commercials IFC is nothing more than a typical commercial channel that you pay for. So it's actually now worth nothing.



They did? That gets them just about to 0 value. I haven't watched it much recently, so I haven't noticed. They are getting worse and worse with choice of movies as well, there's nothing I really want to see there next month; I would have dumped them a while ago if there was any alternative worth anything to me. If I noticed commercials before this Encore HD addition, I would have switched to Variety Tier, on the off chance that maybe at some point there may be something worth watching on BBC America. I recently dumped HD Plus Tier since MGM seems to be only recyclying the same films; for a while, I used to get several interesting ones there almost every month (which is about how much time I have to watch movies), now nothing. I'll see how Encore does - it has several interesting films in the next month or so, I hope it won't go in a repeat cycle soon (but it does look as though the films are cropped to fit widescreen TVs). If Encore goes into a repeat cycle and I catch up with everything interesting they have to offer, I'll probably sign up with Showtime or Netflix.


----------



## VisionOn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PedjaR* 
They did? That gets them just about to 0 value. I haven't watched it much recently, so I haven't noticed.
Their movies are now edited for time and advertising. Check out the HDTV Programming forum it's been a topic of conversation for a couple of weeks.


Even better check out the IFC Facebook page which is now wall to wall hate!


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19718963
> 
> 
> Their movies are now edited for time and advertising. Check out the HDTV Programming forum it's been a topic of conversation for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Even better check out the IFC Facebook page which is now wall to wall hate!



Thanks for the info. At least now I don't need to look through their web site for the next month's schedule; they are dead to me.


----------



## jspENC

Still seems as if WLFL and WRDC will go dark on TWC (or at last I checked) Some might need those terrible rabbit ears. lol


----------



## DonB2

The both come in pretty good with "Rabbit Ears" not that they have much in the line of programming.


----------



## Scooper

still on until 14/15 Jan


----------



## Trip in VA

Anyone seeing WWIW-LD 45 (66-1) on the air?


- Trip


----------



## rollcage

For the last couple weeks I've been having TWC DVR stuttering and pixelation issues on several channels. Fox Sports HD, HBO West HD and the Military Channel are a few I can think of off the top of my head. Many channels don't have any problems at all ... the network HD stations, HBO HD, Disney HD, etc. I have an external hard drive and I've tried running with it both connected and unconnected, with the same results. Doesn't seem to be a hard drive issue.


Anyone else seeing this in our area?


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## j2jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the last couple weeks I've been having TWC DVR stuttering and pixelation issues on several channels. Fox Sports HD, HBO West HD and the Military Channel are a few I can think of off the top of my head. Many channels don't have any problems at all ... the network HD stations, HBO HD, Disney HD, etc. I have an external hard drive and I've tried running with it both connected and unconnected, with the same results. Doesn't seem to be a hard drive issue.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this in our area?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris




I've had this issue as well. Sporadically on live broadcast I believe but may have been with slight delay or 'start over'. I don't recall. The science channel comes to mind as one channel iv seen it on.


Jeff


----------



## dgmayor

so I'm currently shelling out god knows how much for the RR Turbo (10Mbps with the powerboost to 20Mbps for a few seconds). Anyways, I love how when I do the speed test at the bottom of the TWC site it shows me consistantly at about 30Mbps down (28-30).


----------



## rollcage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rollcage* 
For the last couple weeks I've been having TWC DVR stuttering and pixelation issues on several channels. Fox Sports HD, HBO West HD and the Military Channel are a few I can think of off the top of my head. Many channels don't have any problems at all ... the network HD stations, HBO HD, Disney HD, etc. I have an external hard drive and I've tried running with it both connected and unconnected, with the same results. Doesn't seem to be a hard drive issue.
The tech was unable to locate an error in the line (after running a new line to the house). He was monitoring the line with his equipment when the stuttering occurred on the box, but he didn't see anything that could be blamed on the signal. His assessment is that I need a new DVR. I've been running an 8300HD with an eSATA drive since 2006 ... anyone have a different box working with eSATA?


----------



## Kevin95

Rollcage, the diagnosis sounds correct. The 8300's are having hard drive issues due to age. No luck on the external drives, I think the 8300 was the last run with esata support. Some of the newer boxes have larger drives, I think there's a samsung with a 500g, the 8640's can come with 320g.


----------



## bobjdavis

Anyone having trouble receiving ESPN HD (1500) or Standard (31,500) on TWC tonight? I can't watch the National Championship game on my 46" Toshiba HD (using Cisco 8640HDC)! I can get it upstairs on the bedroom tv (with the Samsung box). Arrghh.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdavis* /forum/post/19805119
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble receiving ESPN HD (1500) or Standard (31,500) on TWC tonight? I can't watch the National Championship game on my 46" Toshiba HD (using Cisco 8640HDC)! I can get it upstairs on the bedroom tv (with the Samsung box). Arrghh.



Its fine here in Apex.


----------



## bobjdavis

Had to cancel recording of "The Bachelor" - set that tuner to ESPN HD, then reset the recording for my wife. Working fine now. What a mess this software is.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdavis* /forum/post/19805254
> 
> 
> Had to cancel recording of "The Bachelor" - set that tuner to ESPN HD, then reset the recording for my wife. Working fine now. What a mess this software is.



Thanks for the heads up Bob. I was recording Castle and lost ESPN. Stopped Castle and was able to get ESPN no problem. Very strange. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobjdavis* /forum/post/19805254
> 
> 
> Had to cancel recording of "The Bachelor" - set that tuner to ESPN HD, then reset the recording for my wife. Working fine now. What a mess this software is.



Yep, I've noticed when anything is DVR recording on ABC-- ESPN is a black screen (all 3 channels ... 1500, 500 and 31). Also, whenever you switch from ABC HD (ch 1111) directly to ESPN HD (ch 1500)-- it goes black. You have to switch to another channel and then back to ESPN HD.


Nice job TWC.


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I've noticed when anything is DVR recording on ABC-- ESPN is a black screen (all 3 channels ... 1500, 500 and 31). Also, whenever you switch from ABC HD (ch 1111) directly to ESPN HD (ch 1500)-- it goes black. You have to switch to another channel and then back to ESPN HD.
> 
> 
> Nice job TWC.



I was having a similar issue a month ago, but in my case, the DVR (8300HD) was acting as if it didn't have a second tuner at all. When recording a program, the other tuner was always black. A DVR reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## zim2dive

Sorry if this info is in the thread.. if it is I picked the wrong search terms










I was helping a friend get OTA channels configured. The one channel they wanted that we could not get pulled in was WUNC-MX (4-4, I think).


When I go to their website, I see the channel, but I can find NO information about their subchannel numbering etc, and/or to confirm that they send this OTA (I know they send it via TWC).


At home on my Dish setup, with a CM4228 antenna, I can't see it either. I have 96+ signal on 4-1, 4-2, and 4-3.. but those are the only ones I can find.


thanks,

mike


----------



## jamieh1

That channel is only available over the air. Only on cable.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/19810877
> 
> 
> That channel is only available over the air. Only on cable.



I think you meant to say "That channel is only available on cable, not OTA".


----------



## dah12

I've been having the same ESPN issue for a couple of months when recording something on ABC (where all my wife's primetime favorite shows seem to be.) Anyone have a fix? TWC, 8640 here. I called TWC once about it and the low-level support person told me the fix was to unplug (not just turn off) my cable box for several hours, at least once a week. Geez, that's when you know either the support personnel or the hardware are struggling. I got to higher level support, complained a bunch and got a $50 credit and they told me it was a bad box and I should swap it. Hearing others with the issue makes me doubt it's the box, may be the software. I haven't swapped the box, too many DVR'ed shows.


----------



## Kevin95

No need to swap the boxes with the ESPN (1500) / ABC (1111) issues... well Samsung is not affected in the current release. Its an identified software issue. There's a known issue with the way the tuner's get confused from program to program on Cisco boxes and there are other combination's that will cause the same result. Nobody wants to hear it but there's a patch coming soon to resolve it for Cisco boxes only. Work around while watching is to channel up/down then back to the original programming.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooper* 
I think you meant to say "That channel is only available on cable, not OTA".
The semi-good news is that WUNC changed their schedule recently, and are not showing kids programs all day on 4-1. I *think* some of the stuff they're showing midday used to be only on WUNC-MX. I'm guessing they're cherry picking some of the content that's available in HD that they used to show only in SD on WUNC-MX or WUNC-EX.


Unfortunately for me, the show that my wife & I want to watch (McLaughlin Group) is SD, and only on -MX.


Drew


----------



## zim2dive

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooper* 
I think you meant to say "That channel is only available on cable, not OTA".
thanks for the info.


I gotta say.. WTF ?? they produce something only for TWC? And make no mention of that viewing limitation on their website?


----------



## Trip in VA

They used to provide it over the air, but they would shut off the HD to do it. The schedule was like this:


8PM-11PM or so:

4-1 UNC-TV

4-2 UNC-HD

4-3 UNC-KD


Rest of the time:

4-1 UNC-TV

4-3 UNC-KD

4-4 UNC-ED (now UNC-MX)

4-5 UNC-NC (now UNC-EX)


Those last two might be reversed, but you get the idea.


When they decided to go full time HD, they decided there was not enough bandwidth for three SD subs and an HD without destroying the picture quality so they fed what was then UNC-ED to cable only.


I suspect that at some point, encoder technology will advance to the point that they will feel they can add UNC-MX back to the OTA feed without compromising picture quality on the HD, but for the moment, this is what they've decided to do and although I agree that there's definitely some programming on UNC-MX that would be nice to have, UNC's choice was probably the correct one in my opinion.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/19814415
> 
> 
> They used to provide it over the air, but they would shut off the HD to do it.



When they did this, they would put up low-bandwidth "we'll be back later" placeholder streams on the inactive channels. But they would mess with the stream in subtle ways (delete audio pids, etc). This confused some TVs / DTV boxes / PVR software in that some products would cache the pids from a stream at rescan or first tune & assume everything would always stay static. Then if you did a rescan at, say, 10am, WUNC-HD (which was off air then) would never come in correctly. I think that they could have made this work if they tried a bit harder (stopped changing things around, and just reduced the bitrate of the inactive channel to nearly nothing). I think it was probably the best use of their bandwidth.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19816077
> 
> 
> When they did this, they would put up low-bandwidth "we'll be back later" placeholder streams on the inactive channels. But they would mess with the stream in subtle ways (delete audio pids, etc). This confused some TVs / DTV boxes / PVR software in that some products would cache the pids from a stream at rescan or first tune & assume everything would always stay static. Then if you did a rescan at, say, 10am, WUNC-HD (which was off air then) would never come in correctly. I think that they could have made this work if they tried a bit harder (stopped changing things around, and just reduced the bitrate of the inactive channel to nearly nothing). I think it was probably the best use of their bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Drew



I liked the old way they used to do it as well. In the beginning it worked fine, but after their old engineer retired, I started having the third and fourth channels not have audio until a re-scan. Then when the HD would come on at night, no audio there until a re-scan. I don't know what happened to cause this, but it was a pain... I guess they couldn't figure it out and decided to just end switching stuff around.


----------



## DonB2

Last summer I think it was, I still was getting 4-4 on my OTA tuner but I could not get to it and there was no info. Now I do not see it at all. This was after the Rest of Time. I am pretty sure it was UNC. I did like some of the ED stuff like the Home repair and such but for the most part I do not miss it. It was nice for awhile when there was a Selathon going on you could switch to/from the HD/SD where the show was on with no Sell athon. Also it worked out nice when the HD lost audio which frequently happened and I could switch to SD. But times change.


BTW - why are so many Networks showing repeats presently? Is it because of football?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19816582
> 
> 
> II started having the third and fourth channels not have audio until a re-scan. Then when the HD would come on at night, no audio there until a re-scan. I don't know what happened to cause this



Exactly what I described above. A "channel" is made up one one or more audio program ids (pids) and one video pid. To save bandwidth, when a channel was off-air they kept just the video pid at greatly reduced bandwidth and deleted the audio pids. When you do a rescan, the receiver figures out which pids go with which channels. Some remember (cache) these mappings for faster tuning. So when you re-scanned in the daytime, 4-1 was seen as having one video pid (say 0x31) and no audio pids. Your receiver remembered that. When you tuned to 4-1 in primetime, it played the channel it knew about, which did not have audio. You then re-scanned, and it found the audio pids, and it then knew that 4-1 had one video pid & 2 audio pids (say 0x31,0x34, 0x37). But then you lost audio on the 4-4 and 4-5, since they had no audio at the time of the rescan.


I had the same problem as you describe with SageTV. According to the WUNC engineer, it was against the standard for receivers to cache the pids that make up a channel. SageTV gave me a patch (which is now part of the product) that eliminated caching pids, and re-"scanned" each channel every time you tuned to it.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I posted awhile back about Bonanza on the subchannel of 30 having the audio cut in and out throughout the whole show. I wrote them and the engineer came to the conclusion that my ATSC Samsung set top box - the last Set top box model that Samsung made was outdated. I could not argue with him since the audio worked fine with my Brandnew Samsung LED tv.


But then in the late fall I notice that the audio was working fine again on my Antique Steam powered Samsung.


Strange how it fixed itself.


----------



## jimholcomb

I'm looking to pickup a second HD DVR for the house this weekend - which box should I ask for when I go in? If I get a Samsung will it work the same as my 8300HD since it's running the same software (setting aside the MDN/ODN(?) stuff)?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## StinDaWg

I'm tired of them moving all the QAM channels around constantly!


They keep changing 11.1 and 50.1 around and I keep missing recordings because of it.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_4173545


----------



## roybishop

For several weeks now on TWC Basic cable 55-Oxygen has been missing.


When 11.1 went missing tonight on our digital TV's (no cable box), I did a rescan and 11.1 (and .2, .3) came back but strangely now when I key 55, I receive 55.1 as a HD version of Fox news which also available in SD on 58.


Is anybody else missing 55-Oxygen?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/19825600
> 
> 
> For several weeks now on TWC Basic cable 55-Oxygen has been missing.
> 
> 
> When 11.1 went missing tonight on our digital TV's (no cable box), I did a rescan and 11.1 (and .2, .3) came back but strangely now when I key 55, I receive 55.1 as a HD version of Fox news which also available in SD on 58.
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing 55-Oxygen?



It has been moved to digital only encrypted need a settop box to view. It was moved to digital to make room for another QAM.


here in dallas they have moved these to digital to open up space for more channels:


15 129MHz (Leased Access digital 15 stb required or QAM channel 112-1)

16 135MHz (Government access digital 16 stb required or QAM channel 15-1)

27 243MHz (CSPAN moved to channel 2)

47 363MHz (truTV digital 47 stb required)

50 381MHz (style moved to digital basic stb required)

61 447MHz (Abc Family stb required)

63 459MHz (CMT stb required)

73 519MHz (Oxygen stb required)


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/19825600
> 
> 
> For several weeks now on TWC Basic cable 55-Oxygen has been missing.
> 
> 
> When 11.1 went missing tonight on our digital TV's (no cable box), I did a rescan and 11.1 (and .2, .3) came back but strangely now when I key 55, I receive 55.1 as a HD version of Fox news which also available in SD on 58.
> 
> 
> Is anybody else missing 55-Oxygen?



55.1 has been FOXNEWS HD in Fayetteville since just after Christmas at least.


----------



## Kevin95

jimholcomb ask for a Cisco 8640 HDC or Samsung 3090. They are the latest HD DVR that dont require the signature service for mdvr.


----------



## Kevin95

dah12, if you're in the Raleigh area you should be straight by the end of the week. The known issue was worked around without a code push. You should see it resolved by Monday ish.


----------



## roybishop

After the recent TWC re-arrangement of QAM channels my Media Center PC doesn't find 11.1, 11.2. A rescan on my regular TV's finds them but media center only finds 15 channels. Any suggestions on where 11.1 is now would be a big help. I'm missing several recordings.


----------



## roybishop

Never mind, I found it. 11.1 is now on 78.1.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/19831524
> 
> 
> After the recent TWC re-arrangement of QAM channels my Media Center PC doesn't find 11.1, 11.2. A rescan on my regular TV's finds them but media center only finds 15 channels. Any suggestions on where 11.1 is now would be a big help. I'm missing several recordings.


----------



## thunderclap8

Since I'm moving out of U-Verse territory next month (boo) I've decided to take the opportunity to try cutting the cord and going OTA!


I don't have much experience with antennas, so I have a few of basic questions:


1. We'll have 3 TVs in the house. Does each TV need its own antenna, or can they all be tied to one roof antenna?


2. If they can be tied together: Ideally I'd like to plug each TV into the wall's coax jack just like if I had cable, but have that coax connect to the antenna instead. Is that possible?


3. Is there such a thing as a person/company who does antenna installs in the Triangle? If so, anyone have a recommendation? I'm not excited by the idea of scrambling around on the roof myself, heh.


----------



## jspENC

Since I'm moving out of U-Verse territory next month (boo) I've decided to take the opportunity to try cutting the cord and going OTA!


I don't have much experience with antennas, so I have a few of basic questions:


1. We'll have 3 TVs in the house. Does each TV need its own antenna, or can they all be tied to one roof antenna?

*No, they can all be tied to one antenna with a splitter, or distribution amp (if necessary).
*

2. If they can be tied together: Ideally I'd like to plug each TV into the wall's coax jack just like if I had cable, but have that coax connect to the antenna instead. Is that possible?

*Yes, but you will need access to the other end of the cables.
*

3. Is there such a thing as a person/company who does antenna installs in the Triangle? If so, anyone have a recommendation? I'm not excited by the idea of scrambling around on the roof myself, heh.

*I think there is. I seem to remember someone mentioning it in here a few pages back.*


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin95* /forum/post/19813690
> 
> 
> No need to swap the boxes with the ESPN (1500) / ABC (1111) issues... well Samsung is not affected in the current release. Its an identified software issue. There's a known issue with the way the tuner's get confused from program to program on Cisco boxes and there are other combination's that will cause the same result. Nobody wants to hear it but there's a patch coming soon to resolve it for Cisco boxes only. Work around while watching is to channel up/down then back to the original programming.



Well, I have a Samsung box and periodically ESPN just goes to black. Has nothing to do with whether I'm recording something on ABC. It only happens to ESPN as far as I've seen. Not ESPN2, ESPNU or any other channel. Sometimes it comes back on its own. Sometimes I have to reboot. Odd thing is, I have one TV that is not hooked up through a box and at one point I lost the sound on ESPN. I checked all other channels and it was only ESPN that had this problem. I had to do a factory reset to get the sound back. Totally frustrating. If TWC wasn't the only way for me to get my sports fix .....


----------



## dah12

Your ESPN issue may be worth a truck roll to check your signal strength. I had a technician out the other day to check my ABC HD/ESPN blackout issue. In the end, he couldn't fix it, but he walked in very confident that he knew the problem. He said that ESPN is located in one of the highest frequencies, meaning it needs more trips around the cord to get into your cable box, and many people have trouble with it going in and out. Making sure you have the right signal strength at your box, either no splitters or the correct splitters, and good RG6 cable connections were all things to check.

I fussed that I didn't want to wait all day during work for a visit, so I got a 7am truck roll, he was there promptly at 6:55am, and I was at work on time.


----------



## posg

The new Time Warner HD Channels are available now through a back door. They will not show up in the guide, nor can you access them by entering their channel number, but if you go into favorite channels and add them, you can access them by scrolling through your favorite channels. This seems to be a pattern, that new channels show up a few days before their official launch using this back door.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/19846945
> 
> 
> The new Time Warner HD Channels are available now through a back door. They will not show up in the guide, nor can you access them by entering their channel number, but if you go into favorite channels and add them, you can access them by scrolling through your favorite channels. This seems to be a pattern, that new channels show up a few days before their official launch using this back door.



Ive got them on my TiVo's too. No guide data yet but the channels are there.


----------



## Kevin95

Quote:

Originally Posted by *posg* 
The new Time Warner HD Channels are available now through a back door. They will not show up in the guide, nor can you access them by entering their channel number, but if you go into favorite channels and add them, you can access them by scrolling through your favorite channels. This seems to be a pattern, that new channels show up a few days before their official launch using this back door.
That's called direct tune, it's sometimes used to verify the channels in advance of the launch.


----------



## Kevin95

"Odd thing is, I have one TV that is not hooked up through a box and at one point I lost the sound on ESPN"


Analog ESPN 32? Has it happened again?


----------



## Kevin95

Direct tuners (w a cable box) wanna give 1310 a wack?


----------



## Kevin95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin95* /forum/post/19848816
> 
> 
> Direct tuners (w a cable box) wanna give 1310 a wack?



AND Tivo's w a TA.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/19847049
> 
> 
> Ive got them on my TiVo's too. No guide data yet but the channels are there.



They appeared last Thursday morning on my Moxi too during the almost-weekly TWC channel update. No guide date here either yet but they are listed in the channel lineup.


Spike on 1310 has been live since then.


Currently showing Goodfella's.


In 4:3.


----------



## Kevin95

FYI, NBA League Pass Free Preview 571-581 & 1581, thru 1-24-11


----------



## DonB2

I was kind of frustrated with WRAL and their corporate scheduling Friday thru Sunday.


First, I did not get any heads up that Blue Bloods was moving. Ok Maybe if I had been watching 5.1 I may have seen something about it. But TV Guide and Titan TV had nothing about the change in scheduling on Friday.


Then I tried watching "Throw Mama from the Train" on 5.2 and about an hour into the movie 5.2 switched to a Basket Ball game - pretty sucky in the middle of a show.


Then I saw a ad on 5.2 for a movie called "Woman of Straw" on 5.2 Sunday at 6:30 PM.

I was a little suspicious that it would be on since both TV Guide and the on line ATSC tv Guide had the show listed for 6:30 PM and run time of 1/2 hour. Well it was not on at all. Instead a Highway Patrol show was on.


I can't blame WRAL for the Blue Bloods rescheduling but I can blamed them for 5.2 rescheduling.


Anyway , can anyone suggest a more reliable TV Guide to use?


Thanks,


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19850708
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't blame WRAL for the Blue Bloods rescheduling but I can blamed them for 5.2 rescheduling.
> 
> ...



Is the 5.2 schedule snafu really their fault if it's not a local pre-emption (as in the case of the basketball game taking over)? OTA 5.2 carries the This.TV programming, doesn't it?

http://www.thistv.com/schedule


----------



## DonB2

On Sunday at around 7 or 7:30 was a local broadcast on 5.2 , similar or actually the same as that of PBS. It was called "My Heart Will Always Be In Carolina". I doubt the national "This" would be showing "My Heart Will Always Be In Carolina". But I could be wrong.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAL and UNC-TV share a lot of local productions, particularly documentaries. That wouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## DonB2

It is just surprising when it Preempts the show you are watching.









- Just ask the Better half.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19851423
> 
> 
> On Sunday at around 7 or 7:30 was a local broadcast on 5.2 , similar or actually the same as that of PBS. It was called "My Heart Will Always Be In Carolina". I doubt the national "This" would be showing "My Heart Will Always Be In Carolina". But I could be wrong.



For that one yeah, probably, but I was referring to the "Woman of Straw" movie vs. the "Highway Patrol" half hour show thing from your post that I was replying to.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/19840393
> 
> 
> Well, I have a Samsung box and periodically ESPN just goes to black. Has nothing to do with whether I'm recording something on ABC. It only happens to ESPN as far as I've seen. Not ESPN2, ESPNU or any other channel. Sometimes it comes back on its own.



I'm having a similarly bizarre issue, but with a Tivo - tuning ESPNHD causes a) the picture to freeze b) the Tivo to be unable to tune any other channels until I reboot, or unplug/replug the cable.


I'm a bit baffled. The SD version works fine.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19854526
> 
> 
> I'm having a similarly bizarre issue, but with a Tivo - tuning ESPNHD causes a) the picture to freeze b) the Tivo to be unable to tune any other channels until I reboot, or unplug/replug the cable.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit baffled. The SD version works fine.



Have you reported this to Tivo? I'm kind of curious how a big company handles a bug like this...


Drew


----------



## cdipierr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/19854526
> 
> 
> I'm having a similarly bizarre issue, but with a Tivo - tuning ESPNHD causes a) the picture to freeze b) the Tivo to be unable to tune any other channels until I reboot, or unplug/replug the cable.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit baffled. The SD version works fine.



Just as an FYI, there are several of us that this is happening to. Take a look at the Tivo Community TWC Tuning Adapter thread for more details, but basically TWC's CableCard help desk is aware of the problem. The common threads from all people reporting this are:


* Everyone received a Tivo message about their lineup being invalid

* Everyone gets this after tuning 1500 (pixelation on 1500 and then no tuning ability on other channels)

* Everyone is in the Raleigh area (Chapel Hill, Durham, etc. included)

* It started a few days ago


TWC's CableCard helpdesk does not believe this to be a head end or signal problem. They are in touch with Tivo, but in the meantime they want to roll trucks to swap cable cards and tuning adapters to see if that helps.


I also reported this to Tivo's support desk, and they were aware of 1 similar issue. They claimed that other issue was using Comcast in North Carolina. I don't think Comcast actually serves NC, so I assume there was just a mistake in the case there. I wasn't in front of the Tivo when calling them, so wasn't able to go much further as they wanted to go into the TA and CC diag screens. Interesting to note though that when the problem occurs, neither diag screen actually works for me. It's as if Tivo is losing connection with the CC.


----------



## DonB2

Can you folks take a guess as to what I totally forgot to watch and/or record last night?


You guessed it "Blue Bloods"


----------



## Kevin95

What model Tivo?


----------



## Splat!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cdipierr2* 
Just as an FYI, there are several of us that this is happening to. Take a look at the Tivo Community TWC Tuning Adapter thread for more details...
Right, although since we're both posting in both places, the number might be slightly exaggerated. Heh.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kevin95* 
What model Tivo?
HD for me, can't speak for others.


----------



## cdipierr2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Splat!* 
Right, although since we're both posting in both places, the number might be slightly exaggerated. Heh.




HD for me, can't speak for others.
Sorry, don't know who's who where, but TWC was the one who told me 6 or 7 people, so that implies other people who are not posting. They also said an email went around about it internally.


Also a TivoHD here.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin95* /forum/post/19848761
> 
> 
> "Odd thing is, I have one TV that is not hooked up through a box and at one point I lost the sound on ESPN"
> 
> 
> Analog ESPN 32? Has it happened again?



Yes, it was the analog espn 32. Its happened a couple of time but not in a few weeks i think. I also tried to tape the duke-state game on wed and got a whole lot of nothing... just a black screen and the ff would not advance the playback time of the recording from 0:00. happened to a couple of shows on another channel (foodtv or similar). also taped the end of a movie on tbs this past weekend and the audio was echo-y to the point that it could not be understood. of the last 5 things i've tried to tape, one worked (on palladia hd).


i'll probably bring the box back ... again... i go through about two a year. a twc tech reported in sept that my signal was fine. in fact, i cancel my service every june and re-up in sept and they always test the line and tell me its fine.


this is just absurd ..... why can't the Hurricanes be on network tv?!?!?!?! why won't u-verse service my block ?!?!?!


m


----------



## VisionOn

In other news, TWC Raleigh market will officially be seeing DOCSIS 3.0 standalone packages this spring.

http://www.pitchengine.com/timewarne...e-area/119140/


----------



## cdipierr2

To update the ESPN troubles a bit...


I remembered I had an ancient HD TWC digital box (non-DVR) that I don't usually use. I hooked it up and tuned 1500. It doesn't pixelate like Tivo does through the CC, but instead it flashes a black screen about once every 2 seconds. Seems like it deals with some sort of signal problem differently, but it's still affecting it.


TWC needs to get its act together and check their feed. Too many people with too many problems on the same channel, etc.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19862352
> 
> 
> Have you reported this to Tivo? I'm kind of curious how a big company handles a bug like this...



Got a nonsensical script response to my case suggesting I try and reproduce the problem with either the coax cable or the cable card removed; I've bounced it back to them to try harder.


cdipierr2 had reported getting a more sane response, though - may depend on the initial support tech.


EDIT: And... the problem is now fixed, at least for me.


----------



## cdipierr2

Problem now resolved here as well. No truck roll required (amazing that).


----------



## bigcementpond

What's with the audio on WRAL right now? Lots of digital static during the NCSU basketball game.


Edit: It's fixed now


----------



## zim2dive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigcementpond* /forum/post/19880661
> 
> 
> What's with the audio on WRAL right now? Lots of digital static during the NCSU basketball game.



same here.. I have mine on mute right now.


----------



## tylerSC

That was a Raycom problem, not WRAL. Same on WBTV-3 and WLOS-13 OTA. Audio problem eventually corrected.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/19840059
> 
> 
> 3. Is there such a thing as a person/company who does antenna installs in the Triangle? If so, anyone have a recommendation? I'm not excited by the idea of scrambling around on the roof myself, heh.
> 
> *I think there is. I seem to remember someone mentioning it in here a few pages back.*



I just recently had A1 Installer do an install for me and was pleased with their service.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/19869395
> 
> 
> In other news, TWC Raleigh market will officially be seeing DOCSIS 3.0 standalone packages this spring.



Does this mean we all get the better upload speeds or that we have to pay for that privilege?


Francisco


----------



## Kevin95

@ fmoraes 99% sure it's going to be a premium service.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/19891260
> 
> 
> Does this mean we all get the better upload speeds or that we have to pay for that privilege?
> 
> 
> Francisco



Come on now, time warner providing an increase in service at the same cost? A wise man once told me, No Freebies!


----------



## nitdawg

Anyone know the specs on the tuners in the revised HDHR network tuner (Silicondust)?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19895029
> 
> 
> Anyone know the specs on the tuners in the revised HDHR network tuner (Silicondust)?



I asked a few weeks ago, and was told: "The Rev3 uses two high performance MaxLinear 1GHz silicon tuners feeding two latest-gen Trident demodulators." See this thread in their forums: http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9555 


I was hoping for something that I know has good reception & multipath rejection, like an LG or Samsung demod, but it looks like their design criteria is still primarily low power/cost. Meanwhile, USB sticks that have good tuners keep getting cheaper.



Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a few weeks ago, and was told: "The Rev3 uses two high performance MaxLinear 1GHz silicon tuners feeding two latest-gen Trident demodulators." See this thread in their forums: http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9555
> 
> 
> I was hoping for something that I know has good reception & multipath rejection, like an LG or Samsung demod, but it looks like their design criteria is still primarily low power/cost. Meanwhile, USB sticks that have good tuners keep getting cheaper.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ugggh. That kworld you recommended worked great, but I was looking to increase my tuner capacity including content to an Imac, so the network option is a good fit. I may give it a shot when they ship and see what happens.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19895910
> 
> 
> Ugggh. That kworld you recommended worked great, but I was looking to increase my tuner capacity including content to an Imac, so the network option is a good fit. I may give it a shot when they ship and see what happens.



Did you also have reception issues with a current HDHR that you don't have with the Kworld? If yes, please let me know how the new HDHR works for you.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19893183
> 
> 
> Come on now, time warner providing an increase in service at the same cost? A wise man once told me, No Freebies!



But I thought I remember seeing something about everyone getting better upload speeds than the crappy 384kbs we get today.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/19896956
> 
> 
> But I thought I remember seeing something about everyone getting better upload speeds than the crappy 384kbs we get today.



I'd be happy if they just fixed their congestion issues & I'm again able to stream hulu, comedy central & video podcasts in "primetime". For the last few months, I've been getting speedtest numbers right at 10Mb/s downstream for most of the day, but that goes down to ~1Mb/s in primetime. Especially Fri/Sat night.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19896908
> 
> 
> Did you also have reception issues with a current HDHR that you don't have with the Kworld? If yes, please let me know how the new HDHR works for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew



I have the kworld usb stick and a Hauppage2250. I haven't dabbled with an HDHR yet, but I may give it a shot. Ideally, I would use my current single antenna setup pointed towards Garner and feed that into the 2250, then bring in a second antenna to point west towards WUNC (and use the HDHR). Worst case I go QAM with the HDHR. I'll let you know what happens when I get my hands on a new HDHR3. The network option would alleviate some cable running.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/19897399
> 
> 
> I have the kworld usb stick and a Hauppage2250. I haven't dabbled with an HDHR yet, but I may give it a shot. Ideally, I would use my current single antenna setup pointed towards Garner and feed that into the 2250, then bring in a second antenna to point west towards WUNC (and use the HDHR). Worst case I go QAM with the HDHR. I'll let you know what happens when I get my hands on a new HDHR3. The network option would alleviate some cable running.



Where I'm at in Cary (SW Cary Parkway) with some trees around and in a bit of a low point in the surrounding terrain, I had an antenna put on top of the garage and two cables run to the living room where I have the dual-tuner HDHR (bought just a couple of months ago, so not this new 3 model). The TV signal for my living room then runs over the network to my Win7 PC, and the back out to an Xbox360 (via Windows MediaCenter), then to my TV, an older CRT-based HDTV with no built-in tuner. I also have a seperate single antenna line running to my upstairs bedroom that has a Vizio TV with a built-in tuner.


I have been able to watch the Garner stations + UNC just fine with that setup. I don't get some of the independent stations very well (like 22), but the big 4 + PBS are fine.


----------



## DonB2

I am surprised you do not get 22 and possibly 28 as well as 5 and 11, as I thought they all came from the Garner Farm.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19904446
> 
> 
> I am surprised you do not get 22 and possibly 28 as well as 5 and 11, as I thought they all came from the Garner Farm.



They do. But the HDHR is really sensitive to multipath induced by terrain, trees, etc. As an example, when I was trying to use mine I found that, depending on how I adjusted my attic antenna, I could get WRAL *or* WNCN, but not both. A $25 LG based USB tuner was perfect on all Garner farm stations (and so is another $45 Samsung based USB tuner). They're even able to pick up Greensboro stations like WFMY & WXLV from the back of my attic antenna.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

So you are saying that the " $25 LG based USB tuner and the $45 Samsung based USB tuner). " are not as sensitive to Multipath as the HDHR?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19905792
> 
> 
> So you are saying that the " $25 LG based USB tuner and the $45 Samsung based USB tuner). " are not as sensitive to Multipath as the HDHR?



I'm saying the cheap LG or Samsung based USB tuners deal much better with multipath (or whatever my problem is). They're rock solid where the HDHR would periodically glitch or loose signal.


Drew


----------



## jamieh1

WRAY has added a third channel 30.3


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1* /forum/post/19914440
> 
> 
> WRAY has added a third channel 30.3



You left us hanging... What's on it??


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19904446
> 
> 
> I am surprised you do not get 22 and possibly 28 as well as 5 and 11, as I thought they all came from the Garner Farm.



It just depends on time of day, etc. Really, the key thing for me is I get CBS and FOX, so I can watch NFL games and record How I Met Your Mother, so I don't check the others all that often. When I do, some are coming in, some aren't. I get the big 4 just fine, was surprised at how well PBS came in, and could not care less about the others.


----------



## DonB2

Just curious how other folks "over the air reception" is during the day when there is more interference as opposed to prime time reception in the evening.


On more then one occasion I have attempted to record shows during the day and had issues.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin95* /forum/post/19813690
> 
> 
> No need to swap the boxes with the ESPN (1500) / ABC (1111) issues... well Samsung is not affected in the current release. Its an identified software issue. There's a known issue with the way the tuner's get confused from program to program on Cisco boxes and there are other combination's that will cause the same result. Nobody wants to hear it but there's a patch coming soon to resolve it for Cisco boxes only. Work around while watching is to channel up/down then back to the original programming.



Not sure if there was a software update over night ... but, this seems to have gone away for me (SA 8300HD) as of today.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/19930538
> 
> 
> Not sure if there was a software update over night ... but, this seems to have gone away for me (SA 8300HD) as of today.



There was an update... I heard the Cisco box reboot itself at about 3:15 am. It woke me up. The cable modem updated about 30 mins later as my house alarm system activated its trouble beep letting me know the phone connection went down.


----------



## alex7577




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19896984
> 
> 
> I'd be happy if they just fixed their congestion issues & I'm again able to stream hulu, comedy central & video podcasts in "primetime". For the last few months, I've been getting speedtest numbers right at 10Mb/s downstream for most of the day, but that goes down to ~1Mb/s in primetime. Especially Fri/Sat night.
> 
> 
> Drew



That a congestion issue at the fiber node. I had the same issue. My lines were fine, but I finally got someone at TWC to look at the network reports and they found congestion at my neighborhood node. It took about a week to fix.


----------



## fmoraes

I did a speed test and got 22.57 Mbs down. This is the highest I've seen here at home in Cary. Curious what others may be seeing. This was done with an Ethernet cable. Wireless is usually 

Francisco


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/19946173
> 
> 
> I did a speed test and got 22.57 Mbs down. This is the highest I've seen here at home in Cary. Curious what others may be seeing. This was done with an Ethernet cable. Wireless is usually
> 
> Francisco



I just moved most of our stuff from wireless to wired. MUCH better results in our home... (Verizon FiOS)


----------



## drewwho

Anybody know if WRAZ is going shutdown or throttle their subchannels to boost their bitrate for the superbowl, like most stations have traditionally done in the past? As of last night's "Fringe" episode, they were still averaging less than 13Mb/s for 50-1 as measured OTA.


Last year, WRAL boosted 5-1's bandwidth a few days beforehand from ~13Mb/s to ~17Mb/s.


Drew


----------



## neumannu47




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VARTV* /forum/post/19946271
> 
> 
> I just moved most of our stuff from wireless to wired. MUCH better results in our home... (Verizon FiOS)



You should count your blessings that you are not on TimeWarner. Look at this.











U-Verse is missing in action. They "conditioned" the lines in my neighborhood six months ago, but it is impossible to get any information as to when the service will be available, if ever, at my home.


TW is supposedly finishing the RoadRunner upgrade this weekend. When I went to the TW store yesterday, the lady behind the counter, of course, had not heard that an upgrade is in progress.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19954543
> 
> 
> Anybody know if WRAZ is going shutdown or throttle their subchannels to boost their bitrate for the superbowl, like most stations have traditionally done in the past? As of last night's "Fringe" episode, they were still averaging less than 13Mb/s for 50-1 as measured OTA.
> 
> 
> Last year, WRAL boosted 5-1's bandwidth a few days beforehand from ~13Mb/s to ~17Mb/s.
> 
> 
> Drew



What does FOX send its affiliates? 15, 13, 12???


----------



## nathanav

Uh-oh...


I checked today to make sure that WRAZ still works (in preparation for the Super Bowl, natch), but 50.1 just gives me a blank "no signal" screen.


I'm using cable. Any suggestions for a quick fix?


Thanks bunches!


----------



## nathanav

False alarm, folks, many apologies. I did a full channel rescan and now things are working perfectly.


Cheers!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VARTV* /forum/post/19955270
> 
> 
> What does FOX send its affiliates? 15, 13, 12???



Oh, that's right. Fox has some kind of bandwidth policy, don't they?


WRAZ has varied quite a bit in the last year, from as much as 15Mb/s to as little as 11Mb/s or so. At the current bandwidth, I've sometimes noticed compression artifacts during scene changes in dramas like House, Bones or Fringe, so I'd assumed WRAZ was doing its own re-compression.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

Starting last night (with the rain) I lost UNC-TV OTA.


I also saw 22 and 28 drop significantly in signal levels... with some breakup/glitches in the reception.


28 is better today, but 22 is still not.


I also noted that my Dish delivered 4 was sometimes dropping out with a yellow screen as if their reception/retransmission pickup antenna was also losing reception.


IF it is just the weather, it will clear up in a day or two... but I wanted to check and see if anyone else was having issues with any of these same channels... and to make sure there weren't actually transmitter problems in play.


I'm in N. Raleigh, and usually 22/28 are strong for me... 4 is sometimes troublesome, but usually solid.


----------



## ejb1980

I live in Burlington, but get most of the Raleigh channels OTA, too. They've come in fine for weeks, but last night I also noticed most of them (specifically 5, 17, and 50 - NOT 22 and 28) being very fluttery dropping out a lot. 11 usually is like that, but last night it was clear as a bell. 22 and 28 never drop (I don't watch them a lot, but I leave the Cool TV channel on for background sometimes for something different). 4 never has trouble here, it comes in with a simple indoor antenna.


----------



## HDMe2

I'm hoping it is just the rain and humidity... Time will tell... but this is the first time I've had any OTA issues in quite a while I think.


----------



## jspENC

I haven't been able to receive any Raleigh channels for many days. I usually get 22 and 28, but not lately. Must be the lousy weather...


Other people in the east have reported frustration with our local FOX, so the atmosphere is being unkind it seems. I hope reception improves as Spring approaches. HURRY SPRING!


----------



## HDMe2

22 and 28 seem to back back at normal levels for me today... BUT I still cannot tune channel 4 at all. It normally is one of my harder-to-get channels... but usually is solid at lower levels. Today, though, and for a couple of days now... nada.


----------



## larc919

Looks as if practically every time I rescan QAM in Raleigh, there are changes. I had been getting CSPAN2 at 121.14, but no more. Did TW take that off or have I somehow missed it at another address?


It would be great if TW would decide on fixed QAM assignments and then leave everything alone for a change. I'm getting News 14 widescreen (not HD) at 108.1 now, but it will probably be moved before the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## HDMe2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *larc919* 
It would be great if TW would decide on fixed QAM assignments and then leave everything alone for a change. I'm getting News 14 widescreen (not HD) at 108.1 now, but it will probably be moved before the end of the day tomorrow.
Honestly, I don't there's any reason Time Warner ever will be motivated to do that.


Their set-top boxes handle the QAM changes automatically... so the only people who get screwed-over are people watching without a set-top box... and honestly, I don't think they care about helping out there because those are customers viewing without having to pay money for the most part.


So there's really nothing in it to motivate Time Warner to stop moving things around. Heck, I kind of think they do some of it on purpose just to screw with people who aren't using a set-top box from them.


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19962561
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Their set-top boxes handle the QAM changes automatically... so the only people who get screwed-over are people watching without a set-top box... and honestly, I don't think they care about helping out there because those are customers viewing without having to pay money for the most part.
> 
> ...



Say what? I pay them ~$70 a month for "Basic" cable. Aren't they supposed to provide the local OtA channels? Last I knew there aren't any analog over-the-air channels. For weeks I haven't been able to tune in ABC other than their analog version. CBS keeps moving around -- sometimes 85.2, other times 5.1. It's a pain to have to rescan every week and then guess where they've moved the local OtA channels.


----------



## jspENC

OTA Conditions must be changing. This morning I am getting, 4, 5, 17, 22, 28, and 50.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/19964177
> 
> 
> Say what? I pay them ~$70 a month for "Basic" cable. Aren't they supposed to provide the local OtA channels? Last I knew there aren't any analog over-the-air channels. For weeks I haven't been able to tune in ABC other than their analog version. CBS keeps moving around -- sometimes 85.2, other times 5.1. It's a pain to have to rescan every week and then guess where they've moved the local OtA channels.



You have some choices -

1. Keep complaining about them moving them around and keep scanning

2. Shell out for an HD cable box

3. Get them OTA (where they DON'T move).


----------



## DonB2

I had trouble with 4.1 over the weekend in Holly Springs.


I kept swapping back and forth between my two attic mounted antennas thinking it was some hardware problem and finally blamed it on the rain.


It was not raining that hard at my house but who knows what was going on in between myself and Chapel Hill.


----------



## cgreco

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
Just curious how other folks "over the air reception" is during the day when there is more interference as opposed to prime time reception in the evening.


On more then one occasion I have attempted to record shows during the day and had issues.
I've noticed dropouts with WRAL during this past football season. That's about the only time I watch them during the day. I don't recall any recent issues with primetime viewing (other than weather related stuff).


----------



## HDMe2

Channel 4 is back for me today as well...


----------



## HDMe2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dundakitty* 
Say what? I pay them ~$70 a month for "Basic" cable. Aren't they supposed to provide the local OtA channels? Last I knew there aren't any analog over-the-air channels. For weeks I haven't been able to tune in ABC other than their analog version. CBS keeps moving around -- sometimes 85.2, other times 5.1. It's a pain to have to rescan every week and then guess where they've moved the local OtA channels.
I think they are supposed to provide the local channels... but I don't think that they have to provide them digital, HD, or on a fixed QAM channel.


I'm not saying I don't sympathize... I'm just saying that Time Warner would rather you have one of their boxes and be paying more... so I doubt they have any incentive... plus it sounds like they way their new system works to share bandwidth, it probably is necessary for them to be able to shuffle channels around behind the scenes to be most efficient.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooper* 
You have some choices -

1. Keep complaining about them moving them around and keep scanning

2. Shell out for an HD cable box

3. Get them OTA (where they DON'T move).
And here Scooper pretty much nails the solution...


----------



## Kevin95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19966495
> 
> 
> I think they are supposed to provide the local channels... but I don't think that they have to provide them digital, HD, or on a fixed QAM channel.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I don't sympathize... I'm just saying that Time Warner would rather you have one of their boxes and be paying more... so I doubt they have any incentive... plus it sounds like they way their new system works to share bandwidth, it probably is necessary for them to be able to shuffle channels around behind the scenes to be most efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here Scooper pretty much nails the solution...



There's a spectrum shift taking place. More frequencies being used for SDV & HSD, less for linear broadcast (dont read off-air this is mostly the stuff that doesnt make sense to switch). The new high density qam's are most efficient when the channels are next to each other but the system is already jam packed. The frequencies are being moved a couple at a time so the shift is going to take a while so.. expect more local broadcaster shifting. Dont shoot the messenger, just providing an update.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19954543
> 
> 
> Anybody know if WRAZ is going shutdown or throttle their subchannels to boost their bitrate for the superbowl, like most stations have traditionally done in the past?



FWIW, my 5 hour recording of the superbowl was 30.5GB, which works out to about 13.5Mb/s, so they didn't boost the bandwidth one bit. Sigh.


Drew


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19962561
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't there's any reason Time Warner ever will be motivated to do that.
> 
> 
> Their set-top boxes handle the QAM changes automatically... so the only people who get screwed-over are people watching without a set-top box... and honestly, I don't think they care about helping out there because those are customers viewing without having to pay money for the most part.



Please expand on that "without having to pay money" part. I am paying TW for the broadcast tier. Can I get that free?


----------



## larc919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19966495
> 
> 
> I think they are supposed to provide the local channels... but I don't think that they have to provide them digital, HD, or on a fixed QAM channel.



My understanding is that TW is required to provide QAM as signals are broadcasted locally. If HD signals are broadcasted, then I believe they are mandated to provide them.


----------



## Scooper

yes - but -

they only have to provide the analog ones (if you're paying for "basic" / lifeline cable). If they provide the digital ones in Clear QAM - they can move them around as necessary (after all - you still have the analog ones)


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919* /forum/post/19967723
> 
> 
> Please expand on that "without having to pay money" part. I am paying TW for the broadcast tier. Can I get that free?



As an accident of how frequencies are assigned, and the types of filters TWC uses, you can sign up for RoadRunner and also get the QAM version of the broadcast channels (and the shopping and other junk) that make up the broadcast tier. This is because they filter channels ~2->75, but most of the QAM channels are above 75, which is not filtered if you have RoadRunner. This is immoral, probably illegal, and not worth the trouble since they move the QAM channels around, and often over-compress them.


The better option is to get them truly for free, at a higher bitrate and better quality by putting up an antenna.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

Basically, Time Warner isn't trying to cater to folks who are trying to view the clear QAM channels. They want you to subscribe to one of their digital tiers, which includes a required converter box to view those channels without having to rescan when the channel #s change.


IF you're saving money by not subscribing or by not taking the converter box... then Time Warner's view is likely to be "you get what you pay for."


I'm not defending Time Warner... I actually don't like cable... but in this particular case, they seem well within their rights to function this way.


As long as they provide the folks on the basic tier with analog versions of the OTA channels... they satisfy the requirement. Anything beyond that depends on how much you pay to receive them properly.


----------



## VisionOn

Anyone else not receiving SDV channels?


My Moxi is not pulling any through as of the past hour.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/19968970
> 
> 
> Basically, Time Warner isn't trying to cater to folks who are trying to view the clear QAM channels. They want you to subscribe to one of their digital tiers, which includes a required converter box to view those channels without having to rescan when the channel #s change.



Or a cable card device. And speaking of that, I wonder if there is any chance they'll relax their CCI flags so that cable cards are useful to non-Windows Media Center HTPCs. Other providers, like FiOS, only use copy-once on premiums, which allows non-WMC HTPC software to use cable card for most channels. But TWC marks everything copy-once or worse, which restricts cable card to WMC. Examples of non-WMC software using CableCard are SageTV with SageDCT http://babgvant.com/files/folders/sa...ntry19846.aspx or SageMCTuner, and MythTV or SageTV with the HDHR Prime).


That leaves the component outputs of a TWC STB as the only way to record HD, and I really don't want to deal with a power-sucking buggy STB & and HD-PVR. And if I did, I could just get satellite..


Drew


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19967017
> 
> 
> FWIW, my 5 hour recording of the superbowl was 30.5GB, which works out to about 13.5Mb/s, so they didn't boost the bandwidth one bit. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Drew



believe me ... i could tell. the really wide shots of the field that included the crowd etc. had obvious artifacting in the field. too much information for too little bandwidth. i absolutely *HATE* subchannels.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/19970719
> 
> 
> believe me ... i could tell. the really wide shots of the field that included the crowd etc. had obvious artifacting in the field. too much information for too little bandwidth. i absolutely *HATE* subchannels.



It wasn't just WRAZ. I was watching on WSFX and it was the same thing. Myself and many others saw it and were discussing it in the Programming section during the game. I even got a PM from someone sitting in the FOX truck in Dallas and they tried to say it was my TV's special effects settings.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drill* /forum/post/19970719
> 
> 
> believe me ... i could tell. the really wide shots of the field that included the crowd etc. had obvious artifacting in the field. too much information for too little bandwidth. i absolutely *HATE* subchannels.



Ditto. If broadcasters want to have subchannels (especially multiple HD subchannels) they need to push for a new broadcast standard that uses a better compression codec (eg, mpeg4).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

[Ditto. If broadcasters want to have subchannels (especially multiple HD subchannels) they need to push for a new broadcast standard that uses a better compression codec (eg, mpeg4).] - Which would than obsolete the ATSC tuners in present TV's I would think.


BTW- what is the latest on doing away with OTA tv? Have not heard anything lately.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/19971850
> 
> 
> Which would than obsolete the ATSC tuners in present TV's I would think.
> 
> 
> BTW- what is the latest on doing away with OTA tv? Have not heard anything lately.



So have another coupon campaign for converter boxes, but this time with HD outputs!  Mpeg2 was obsolete before the digital cutover. The sat. industry has been doing mpeg4 for years..


I haven't heard more about selling off more OTA spectrum, but then again, I hear about these things mostly here..


Drew


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19971100
> 
> 
> Ditto. If broadcasters want to have subchannels (especially multiple HD subchannels) they need to push for a new broadcast standard that uses a better compression codec (eg, mpeg4).
> 
> 
> Drew



You know if broadcasters were doing mpeg4 instead of mpeg2, they would have multiple HD streams and SD streams... PQ probably rwould emain the same...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VARTV* /forum/post/19971998
> 
> 
> You know if broadcasters were doing mpeg4 instead of mpeg2, they would have multiple HD streams and SD streams... PQ probably rwould emain the same...



Well, at least there'd be more free OTA TV










Drew


----------



## DonB2

I am not a big sports fan but I am a sucker for 17.2. I know that it is taking bandwidth from 17.1, but I do like the alternative "Olympic style" sports events that are shown on it. Even if they are in SD format.


----------



## SingleBbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19470613
> 
> 
> I've been using SageTV (with a Linux server) for years & am quite happy with it.



Thanks for your excellent post on using SageTV. It provided the roadmap for me to get my HTPC running. I have a 1.5TB drive installed ($75 at CompUSA) and am waiting now for the new HDHR3-US to come available.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/19470613
> 
> 
> - $0: SageTV commercial skipping plugin (3rd party)



I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and so far have not found any commercial skip add-on that will work with it. Would it be possible for you to post the details of how you are doing that on your Linux system?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SingleBbl* /forum/post/20038828
> 
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and so far have not found any commercial skip add-on that will work with it. Would it be possible for you to post the details of how you are doing that on your Linux system?



If you're running V7, there is a new sagetv plugin that's supposed to take care of it all for you. I think the only requirement is that you have wine installed. See http://code.google.com/p/tmiranda/wi...ercialDetector I pre-date V7, and already have a working solution I wrote myself, so I never tried this.


I set SageTV the SageTV V6 days, and have my own perl script that I run via cron. I just installed wine, downloaded comskip & installed it into /opt/comskip. PM me with your email & I'll send you the script. Alternatively, bcjenkins has a script which is probably better written ( http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44165 ).


Drew


----------



## nitdawg

I am looking for a 2nd antenna to put in my attic and was looking for any input regarding what antenna I should purchase. I currently have a CM4228HD in my attic (about 30' above ground) facing 120° to the Garner farm. I get solid reception of everything coming from that direction. I really need PBS, and my location puts PBS almost 180° (@280°) to the backside of the CM4228HD and even with my best tuner, the reception from that direction is not reliable.


I have a Hauppage 2250 tuner on my HTPC and I am awaiting the latest revision of the HDHR network tuner to allow the second antenna to feed into my HTPC setup (_drewwho...if you want to test the new HDHR on your system, let me know and I can bring it over before I hook it up if you are interested_).


So I was thinking maybe a Clearstream C2. I have the CM4228HD simply because that's what I got from WRAL, so I never really dove into all the antenna reviews, but figured this crowd would be the best for some advice!


Thanks!


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20090410
> 
> 
> I am looking for a 2nd antenna to put in my attic and was looking for any input regarding what antenna I should purchase. I currently have a CM4228HD in my attic (about 30' above ground) facing 120° to the Garner farm. I get solid reception of everything coming from that direction. I really need PBS, and my location puts PBS almost 180° (@280°) to the backside of the CM4228HD and even with my best tuner, the reception from that direction is not reliable.
> 
> 
> I have a Hauppage 2250 tuner on my HTPC and I am awaiting the latest revision of the HDHR network tuner to allow the second antenna to feed into my HTPC setup (_drewwho...if you want to test the new HDHR on your system, let me know and I can bring it over before I hook it up if you are interested_).
> 
> 
> So I was thinking maybe a Clearstream C2. I have the CM4228HD simply because that's what I got from WRAL, so I never really dove into all the antenna reviews, but figured this crowd would be the best for some advice!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I had my install done by http://www.a1installer.com/Outdoor_Antennas.php , and they put in a C4HD antenna which picks up both the Garner farm and the UNC PBS stations. I'm in the same boat as you, they are roughly 180 degrees apart. If you use an antenna like that one, then your HDHR can get both farms and give you another option for tuning the other stations as well, which may be important if you're using a computer on the network with the HDHR to DVR shows.


----------



## DonB2

Why is NBC 17.1 showing nothing but the Office all evening long? Just does not seem like something a major network would do.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20090762
> 
> 
> Why is NBC 17.1 showing nothing but the Office all evening long? Just does not seem like something a major network would do.



They (NBC 17) just show what the network feeds them. That (having 6 straight Office episodes) was a NBC national decision. They do things like that sometimes. In this case, I think it's the run up to the upcoming Steve Carrel farewell episode.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20090410
> 
> 
> (_drewwho...if you want to test the new HDHR on your system, let me know and I can bring it over before I hook it up if you are interested_).
> 
> 
> So I was thinking maybe a Clearstream C2. I have the CM4228HD simply because that's what I got from WRAL, so I never really dove into all the antenna reviews, but figured this crowd would be the best for some advice!



From the review at hdtvprimer.com ( http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/ClearStream4.html , http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/ClearStream2.html ) the C2 seems to be one of the least directional antennas out there, and won't help eliminate multipath. So I would not suggest a C2 with an attic install and a HDHR. Sounds like a recipe for a multipath nightmare. Too bad they don't still make the old-school CM4228. But from the above reviews, the CS4 seems to be a decent substitute, and better than the CM4228HD that you have now.


I'd suggest just doing what I do, and dividing up your tuners. Point one antenna at WUNC/Greensboro, and another at the towers, and assign a tuner to the West facing antenna, and 2 or 3 to the East facing antenna.


I'd love the opportunity to play with a new-model HDHR. I'd probably want to keep it for a few days to graph the signal quality & monitor for errors... I'll PM you.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20090949
> 
> 
> From the review at hdtvprimer.com ( http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/ClearStream4.html , http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/ClearStream2.html ) the C2 seems to be one of the least directional antennas out there, and won't help eliminate multipath. So I would not suggest a C2 with an attic install and a HDHR. Sounds like a recipe for a multipath nightmare. Too bad they don't still make the old-school CM4228. But from the above reviews, the CS4 seems to be a decent substitute, and better than the CM4228HD that you have now.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest just doing what I do, and dividing up your tuners. Point one antenna at WUNC/Greensboro, and another at the towers, and assign a tuner to the West facing antenna, and 2 or 3 to the East facing antenna.
> 
> 
> I'd love the opportunity to play with a new-model HDHR. I'd probably want to keep it for a few days to graph the signal quality & monitor for errors... I'll PM you.
> 
> 
> Drew



Maybe I should have rephrased my approach, since its pretty much exactly as you put it Drew...my plan is to keep my CM4228HD and add a second antenna and point it west, then hook one up to my internal Hauppage 2250 and the other to the HDHR. For one, I have a mini-ITX HTPC and no room for further expansion (hence the HDHR) and I can easily drop another coax down from my attic to my media closet and again, the HDHR would save me another coax run to my HTPC in the living room if I


With that said, probably any decent antenna will work...i'll check out those links! Thanks!


----------



## DonB2

I know why Two and a half men is in repeats and PBS is in a Sell Athnon but what about "The Mentalist" and "Blue Bloods"? Are we a non sweeps period? Or are we already into summer reruns?



Nitdawg. " I can easily drop another coax down from my attic " quit bragging !!!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20096833
> 
> 
> I know why Two and a half men is in repeats and PBS is in a Sell Athnon but what about "The Mentalist" and "Blue Bloods"? Are we a non sweeps period? Or are we already into summer reruns?



I noticed the same thing... I think American Idol's hollywood week had the other networks running scared, and they're not even trying to compete.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

We're also getting into March Madness ...


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20097921
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing... I think American Idol's hollywood week had the other networks running scared, and they're not even trying to compete.
> 
> 
> Drew



Yep... Sweeps are over and Idol and b-ball...


----------



## Bruce Watson

Is it just me, or is WRAL's bit-rate getting to be unwatchable? I get the signal over the air, so it's not a cable company compressing the hell out of the signal. What I'm seeing is WRAL's choice.


I was trying to watch the Kansas / Missouri game that started at 2:00 this afternoon. The basketball floor was made of smallish boards so there's plenty of detail in the floor. Every camera move caused the floor to dissolve into a sea of shimmers. Even my wife commented on it. It was very distracting which is a shame considering the signal looked good otherwise. The national feed had nice shadow detail, good color gamut, nice sharpness -- all the things that HDTV is supposed to be. If WRAL would just up their bit-rate a little... but they won't. I do loathe sub-channels, I must admit.


I've had enough of of this. Anyone know if WFMY (Greensboro) does a better job? I'm willing to upgrade my antenna for WFMY if they are putting out a better signal.


----------



## sjay

Is anyone in the Wakefield area of Raleigh having trouble getting WTVD channel 11-1 on Time Warner cable? My daughter lives there and can not get this channel. They been there 2 years and had no trouble getting it till about 3-4 weeks ago. They do not have a cable box just a Samsung LCD TV connected directly to the cable. They have re-scanned the channels and do not get this channel but do get all other local HD channels.


----------



## jspENC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* 
Is it just me, or is WRAL's bit-rate getting to be unwatchable? I get the signal over the air, so it's not a cable company compressing the hell out of the signal. What I'm seeing is WRAL's choice.


I was trying to watch the Kansas / Missouri game that started at 2:00 this afternoon. The basketball floor was made of smallish boards so there's plenty of detail in the floor. Every camera move caused the floor to dissolve into a sea of shimmers. Even my wife commented on it. It was very distracting which is a shame considering the signal looked good otherwise. The national feed had nice shadow detail, good color gamut, nice sharpness -- all the things that HDTV is supposed to be. If WRAL would just up their bit-rate a little... but they won't. I do loathe sub-channels, I must admit.


I've had enough of of this. Anyone know if WFMY (Greensboro) does a better job? I'm willing to upgrade my antenna for WFMY if they are putting out a better signal.
Don't know about WFMY, but WNCT looks fairly good still, except when they get the lip sinc problem...







Depending on whether you are west or east of Raleigh will determine which one you can receive. It is worth a try to see if they look better if it were me. Also when WRAL has bad weather coverage etc, you could tune in another CBS.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* 
Is it just me, or is WRAL's bit-rate getting to be unwatchable?


I've had enough of of this. Anyone know if WFMY (Greensboro) does a better job? I'm willing to upgrade my antenna for WFMY if they are putting out a better signal.
I agree. The last I checked (last fall) WFMY had a noticeably higher bitrate (7GB/hr rather than 6GB/hr). However, they had an inferior encoder which didn't do the fancy trick of using repeat flags for 24fps film content. So their quality for 24fps content was marginally worse. They might very well have better quality for native 30FPS content like sports, but most of what I watch is comedy/drama type shows, so I made my decision based on this.


Speaking of quality issues, I'm watching some old dramas from Fox50, and they've got quality issues too. They have horrible macro-blocking at scene changes. It is fascinating to watch a picasso like frame get clear over the next 250ms or so when advancing a recording frame by frame. These recordings are from Jan, but WRAZ has had this issue for the last few months.


It is a shame that WRAL & WRAZ's quality is so bad, given that they were the pioneers of HDTV. I'm beginning to think the only way to get decent quality anymore is going to be to put up a BUD and try to get the network feed. Or wait for shows to come out on BD..


Drew


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/20103254
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the Wakefield area of Raleigh having trouble getting WTVD channel 11-1 on Time Warner cable? ...



My directly-connected (no STB) Panasonic TV hasn't been able to tune 11-1 for about two months. 5-1, 50-1, 17-1 all come in.

I've done multiple channel scans but it hasn't helped. I've cycled through all the digital channels to see if they've moved the physical clear-QAM channel, but haven't found it.

Yes I've tried 78-1, like http://www.silicondust.com says is the physical channel for WTVD, but to no avail.

I'm in Durham.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20103716
> 
> 
> I agree. The last I checked (last fall) WFMY had a noticeably higher bitrate (7GB/hr rather than 6GB/hr).



At halftime of the Duke/UNC game last night, I enabled WFMY and watched the 2nd half of the game there. It is hard to directly compare, but the picture on WFMY *seemed* better (less motion artifacts, more detail coming through), but that could have just been what I was hoping to to see.


After one hour, I was seeing about 7GB/hr (15Mb/s) on WFMY. However, for the 2 hour 9-11pm block (remember I started the recording at 9pm), I saw only about 12.3GB (or about 13.1Mb/s). Whereas on WRAL, I saw the 12.9Mb/s for the entire 3 hour (8-11pm) block. Since 48-hrs followed the game, and is horrible SD, I wonder if the WFMY encoder just throttled back the bandwidth to 2-1.


Drew


----------



## Bruce Watson

Well, what a difference a day makes.


I was watching the Wisconsin / Ohio State game today and WRAL's signal quality was remarkably better. Hardly any microblocking of floor detail. So nothing to distract from watching Ohio State put on an amazing offensive show (including going 14 for 15 (93%) from behind the 3 point arc). Holy cats! They were completely on fire. Wisconsin isn't a bad defensive team either.


Good job WRAL! I hope you keep these settings at least until the last game in April. Actually, it would be nice to see at least this signal quality all the time.


----------



## jspENC

WRAL must be reading!







I wish I could watch them more than I am able to. I only have one CBS choice down here. All the other networks I get two of.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20107993
> 
> 
> WRAL must be reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could watch them more than I am able to. I only have one CBS choice down here. All the other networks I get two of.



In case WRAZ is reading, here is an example of the blockyness at scene changes that I was talking about. This was taken from roughly 22:00 into Bones from Feb 10. The first screen shot is just after the scene changes. The next is from a few dozen frames later, when the blocking resolves itself.


I never notice this on other channels, only Fox50, and it seems to happen at least once per primetime drama (often more). I record OTA, and my signal is (AFAIK) perfect. My players do not complain about mpeg issues with the recordings. And it only happens when the scene changes, and all information on the screen is new. It is like the i-frames are not being put at the correct spot, or are being removed by the Fox50 encoder or something.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

I was watching "Trans-Siberian Orchestra" on UNC 4.1 over the weekend and it acted like 1080i just could not keep up. Now it may have been my Samsung STB tuner but typically it does a good job. Anytime they did quick screen change or the videos and such changed quickly I caught pixelization.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20112260
> 
> 
> I was watching "Trans-Siberian Orchestra" on UNC 4.1 over the weekend and it acted like 1080i just could not keep up. Now it may have been my Samsung STB tuner but typically it does a good job. Anytime they did quick screen change or the videos and such changed quickly I caught pixelization.



Yeah, WUNC does not have the best encoder. Most of what they show is talking heads and/or slow moving scenery, so it usually doesn't matter. Anything with fast motion (or fire, running water, etc) really shows artifacts. They are about where NBC17 was during the 2004 Olympics. I still remember watching the gymnastics floor exercise back then was like watching a big ball of pixels that occasionally looked like a person. We need to all donate more $$$ so they can buy a newer/better encoder










What's interesting / different about the Fox50 issue is that there is basically no motion at all. This kind of blocking shouldn't be happening w/o motion.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20112484
> 
> 
> Yeah, WUNC does not have the best encoder. Most of what they show is talking heads and/or slow moving scenery, so it usually doesn't matter. Anything with fast motion (or fire, running water, etc) really shows artifacts.



Wow, really? That's too bad, because they have some of the highest bitrates I've seen among PBS stations with subchannels. They really seem to crush the SD subs down to almost nothing, from what I've seen.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20112539
> 
> 
> Wow, really? That's too bad, because they have some of the highest bitrates I've seen among PBS stations with subchannels. They really seem to crush the SD subs down to almost nothing, from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Yes, the SD subs are pretty bad. Now that I've got a decent CPU in my HTPC, I've started recording all my kids' shows in HD and transcoding them down to a reasonable size rather than just recording from the PBS-kids subchannel.


But what do you think about the fox thing a few posts above? Is that local to WRAZ, or a national issue?


Drew


----------



## jspENC

If you ask me, FOX is one of the worst for picture quality overall. However some shows look nice, and others are like you said above, with blotchy patches. Their 5.1 audio is also not as hot as CBS, ABC, and PBS. This is coming from someone who can view several different affiliates.


----------



## ejb1980

I have noticed issues with CBS in general. I don't have any fancy equipment to measure anything, but it looks bad during national CBS programs. The "local" stuff on WRAL (syndicated shows, news, etc) seem fine.

I don't understand this: I have a Samsung HDTV and a Samsung CRT side-by-side. I was watching the Grammy's over-the-air on WRAL. During Arcade Fire's performance (5 of the 10 minutes of the Grammy's that wasn't crap), there was SEVERE pixelation during the strobe lights on the HDTV but NOT on WRAL with a converter box on the CRT...it was crystal clear. Same thing on WFMY. I thought about going outside to turn the antenna around to see how it was on WDBJ, but it would have been over by then. This blew my mind. Even my gf who can't tell the difference between a stretched-out SD channel on a 16:9 screen and real HD said that it sucked on the HD screen and then commented "I thought HD was supposed to be so much better." Well, she's right... so why would that happen? Similarly, I noticed during the SOCON Women's tournament on ch 1510 (SportsSouth HD) the game looked like complete crap on the HDTV but looked really nice on the other. (16:9 SD, like WFMY news). Perhaps someone could explain this (in English) to me! I use HDMI for the HDTV from the TWC box and red-yellow-white on the other TV.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20112577
> 
> 
> But what do you think about the fox thing a few posts above? Is that local to WRAZ, or a national issue?



I don't know. I can't say from personal experience because I watch all my TV on 17" CRT computer monitors, and most of that time is in Charlottesville with a local station that bypasses the splicer, so that wouldn't tell you anything.


And as far as other threads go, it depends on who you talk to as to what looks good and what doesn't. Plus, in most markets, at least one other station looks so much worse due to too many subchannels or lousy encoders or whatever, that the other station becomes the prime focus of conversation.


At least, that's my observation.


- Trip


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* 
I don't know. I can't say from personal experience because I
FWIW, I recorded House from WGHP last night. I get them worst of all the Greensboro channels (bad enough that I'll need to get a pre-amp to use them regularly). The scene-change artifacts were not present, and the recording was a better quality (even with a few bad-signal glitches). It was about 1GB larger than the same show recorded from WRAZ (5.8GB vs 6.8GB). I guess I'm in the market for a pre-amp..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

[They are about where NBC17 was during the 2004 Olympics.] who had the Winter Olympics back than. I recall horrible pixelization in the High Jumps almost unwatchable. I think it would have been better on Analog back then.


----------



## Scooper

Programming notes - WRAL News at Noon will be on 5-2,

5 and 6 News are at normal times and channel, and the 11 News will be at 2330 on 5-1 for both Thursday and Friday.


Welcome to March Madness !


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20115823
> 
> 
> FWIW, I recorded House from WGHP last night. The scene-change artifacts were not present, and the recording was a better quality (even with a few bad-signal glitches). It was about 1GB larger than the same show recorded from WRAZ (5.8GB vs 6.8GB). I guess I'm in the market for a pre-amp..
> 
> 
> Drew



You might share that in Greensboro thread. Foxeng might know why this is. I find it quite interesting.


I know when I watch on cable in Fayetteville on 50 that it has popping sounds in the audio once in a while. Apparently this is on the cable company, and happens on WGHP on cable as well. Totally different channel, different market, but exact same problem, and exact same cable comp.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/20128014
> 
> 
> Programming notes - WRAL News at Noon will be on 5-2,
> 
> 5 and 6 News are at normal times and channel, and the 11 News will be at 2330 on 5-1 for both Thursday and Friday.
> 
> 
> Welcome to March Madness !



Wonder if 5-2 will show up in the ratings???


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20128116
> 
> 
> You might share that in Greensboro thread. Foxeng might know why this is. I find it quite interesting.



I PM'ed him earlier in the week. He thought that it looked like compression artifacts. Apparently, Fox allows their affiliates to drop the bandwidth of their HD stream based on the number of subchannels they are sending. Since WRAZ is sending 50.2 as well as the useless mobile DTV stuff, they're compressing their HD feed more than WGHP is (since they have only 1 other subchannel).


Drew


----------



## DonB2

[]


----------



## Bruce Watson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drewwho* 
...it only happens when the scene changes, and all information on the screen is new. It is like the i-frames are not being put at the correct spot, or are being removed by the Fox50 encoder or something.
I'm pretty far from being an expert, but I'll try anyway.










This looks like plain ordinary low bit-rate to me. If they don't have enough bits flowing, they can't get the new frame painted in the time they have allotted, so the receiver has to macro-block. I would expect (perhaps wrongly) that a 720p60 signal would have more problems like this than a 1080i60 channel -- because the interlaced channel gets essentially twice the time to paint an entire frame as the progressive channel. Hopefully one of the station engineers will pipe up and tell us.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ejb1980* 
During Arcade Fire's performance (5 of the 10 minutes of the Grammy's that wasn't crap), there was SEVERE pixelation during the strobe lights on the HDTV but NOT on WRAL with a converter box on the CRT...it was crystal clear.
I saw this too. About fell off the couch laughing. Those stobes were going off way too fast -- the encoder's assumption about how long a group of pictures could be got blown all to hell and back. Just about every frame was completely new. Compression hell -- or a surrealist's painting, depending on which you like more.










I suspect the reason it looked so much better over cable is because WRAL is sending a higher bit-rate over fiber optics to Time Warner, etc. where they don't have to share bandwidth with their sub channels. And perhaps the cable people do a better job of compressing the signal since they've been studying and doing this for decades. IDK.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* 
I suspect the reason it looked so much better over cable is because WRAL is sending a higher bit-rate over fiber optics to Time Warner, etc. where they don't have to share bandwidth with their sub channels. And perhaps the cable people do a better job of compressing the signal since they've been studying and doing this for decades. IDK.
I think the original commenter was talking about a coupon eligible SD converter box, not a cable box (with his mention of antenna, and wfmy). My thought was that all artifacts seem more visible to me on an large 1080p LCD TV than they did on a smaller CRT TV with 1/4 the resolution. Flaws in the signal are *much* more visible on my 1080p 46" LCD than they were on my 32" 1080i CRT.


BTW, I suspect that TWC customers are getting the same (or worse) bandwidth for WRAL. The QAM carrier for WRAL is shared by WRAL and WRAZ. In addition to what is broadcast OTA, TWC adds their own SD versions of 5-1 and 50-1. However, they also take away the mobile-DTV subs. I'm guessing that it is a wash.


Drew


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20135770
> 
> 
> My thought was that all artifacts seem more visible to me on an large 1080p LCD TV than they did on a smaller CRT TV with 1/4 the resolution. Flaws in the signal are *much* more visible on my 1080p 46" LCD than they were on my 32" 1080i CRT.



Size does matter, no question. The signal is the same (1920 x 1080 for example) but a bigger screen gives you bigger pixels. As you make the image bigger you make all of it bigger, including the noise and its small artifacts. Sad but true.


I guess what we *really* need is 4K HDTV . This could potentially really increase the signal to noise ratio. For a given screen size the picture could be considerably cleaner -- if the bandwidth was sufficient and the broadcaster kept the bits coming of course. I'm ready.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/20136196
> 
> 
> Size does matter, no question. The signal is the same (1920 x 1080 for example) but a bigger screen gives you bigger pixels. As you make the image bigger you make all of it bigger, including the noise and its small artifacts. Sad but true.



Indeed. The TV upgrade made me switch from a linux based HTPC to using SageTV with a Sigma Designs based media player.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/20136196
> 
> 
> I guess what we *really* need is 4K HDTV . This could potentially really increase the signal to noise ratio. For a given screen size the picture could be considerably cleaner -- if the bandwidth was sufficient and the broadcaster kept the bits coming of course. I'm ready.



Have you seen one? NHK was at SuperComputing last fall, and had a 4K display there. It was awesome!


Drew


----------



## Bruce Watson

That didn't take long. The final of the ACC tourney looked fine. Half an hour later, the final of the Big 10 tourney is low-bit-rate-artifact hell. Looks worse than last week. Hard to believe they choose to put out such a crappy signal, but there it is for all to see.


Well, we all get choices. WRAL gets to decide how to run their business. I get to decide which CBS affiliate to watch, if any.


I guess I'll be buying that new rotator after all. Sigh...


----------



## jspENC

I watched the tourney on WECT, and they had an excellent picture. When they blew the paper out of the cannon (or whatever you call it) it did not macroblock one bit on my TV. I was impressed with the quality of the Raycom broadcast. I don't know if it was just that good from Raycom or if it is WRAL raising and lowering their rates as you noticed? I'm not seeing blurry patches off WNCT like I think you are from CBS


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/20144025
> 
> 
> That didn't take long. The final of the ACC tourney looked fine. Half an hour later, the final of the Big 10 tourney is low-bit-rate-artifact hell. Looks worse than last week. Hard to believe they choose to put out such a crappy signal, but there it is for all to see.
> 
> 
> Well, we all get choices. WRAL gets to decide how to run their business. I get to decide which CBS affiliate to watch, if any.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be buying that new rotator after all. Sigh...



I've been recording things on both WRAL and WFMY lately. Thur's "Big Bang Theory" looked better on WRAL, but the recording was substantially larger on WFMY . The same thing with "The Mentalist". Additionally, the audio on "The Mentalist" from WFMY was terrible. I think this is an artifact of WRAL's MPEG2 encoder using repeat field frames in order to more efficiently transmit 24p material. So while their actual bandwidth is less (6.06GB/hr), their effective bandwidth is more (7.5GB/hr), since they're letting the TV / DVR / etc do the 24fps -> 30fps conversion, while WFMY is broadcasting all 30fps (roughly 7GB/hr). The tragedy is that 5-1 was *awesome* back when they broadcast 6.8GB/hr, now its just mediocre.


Interestingly, the ACC Final looked the same, and the recording was the same size within a few 10s of KB. So either WRAL boosted their priority for 5-1 during the ACC tourney, or Raycom was sending a throttled signal. I think it was probably the former. I stupidly deleted the recording before doing the math to see if the GB/hr rate was higher than WRAL's typical 6.06GB/hr.


I'll record the first interesting NCAA tourney round games, and compare the WRAL / WFMY bandwidth. I expect that unless WRAL boosts 5-1's priority, WFMY will be better.


FWIW, I didn't notice any compression artifacts on Fri's "Fringe" from WRAZ. But I also recorded that from WGHP, and I watched most of the show there. The WGHP picture is just better..


Drew


----------



## ejb1980

I should clarify something, if it matters:

During the Grammys, I was watching WRAL OTA on the HDTV (32") and WFMY on the CRT (27") but from an HD set-top box from TWC (ch 1110). I absolutely cannot stand chopped pictures and thus asked for an HD box. It is hooked up to the TV with the RCA red-white-yellow.

I do not not do much recording and refuse to pay TWC for DVR so when i do record, I have that same HD box connected to the VCR with the coax cable "out" from the box. It works okay. I have gotten picked on for this several times and don't care! There's just something ironic about watching something from a VHS tape with the "hd" on the channel logo bug in the corner...


----------



## roybishop

I have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC DVR and frequently when we turn it on to watch the picture and sound cuts in and out every few seconds. Rebooting the box usually fixes it but causes a several minute delay in being able to watch.


Has anyone got a recommendation for a replacement DVR from TWC that would be more reliable? Thanks...


----------



## HDMe2

Anybody know what was up with NBC 17 earlier tonight?


During Chuck, watching OTA I was getting frequent signal loss/breakup...


I switched over to my Dish delivered version, and it was experiencing similar glitches as if their antenna pickup was also losing signal.


I'm in North Raleigh... but don't think Dish's antenna setup is anywhere near me... so I suspected an NBC-17 transmission problem.


----------



## ziltink

I recently got a new LCD HDTV that has a Clear QAM tuner. I've scanned the digital channels which came up with quite a number of channels, a lot of duplicates, but I do get all the local HD channels.


My first question is, why do some channels (WRAL, WUNC) not show the guide, while others (WTVD, WNCN) do show the guide? Second, why are some sub channels missing, for example, I don't get the sub channels 22.2, 28.2 or 47.2/3. I used to get these channels through my converter box on my old CRT with an antenna. I assume I could pick these up if I connect my antenna again, I'm just wondering why these sub channels aren't provided as well through Clear QAM?


Thanks!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/20152069
> 
> 
> I recently got a new LCD HDTV that has a Clear QAM tuner. I've scanned the digital channels which came up with quite a number of channels, a lot of duplicates, but I do get all the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> My first question is, why do some channels (WRAL, WUNC) not show the guide, while others (WTVD, WNCN) do show the guide? Second, why are some sub channels missing, for example, I don't get the sub channels 22.2, 28.2 or 47.2/3. I used to get these channels through my converter box on my old CRT with an antenna. I assume I could pick these up if I connect my antenna again, I'm just wondering why these sub channels aren't provided as well through Clear QAM?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think for whatever reason TWC does not include PSIP guide data (I think thats what its called) for all the QAM channels they have in the clear. Those sub-channels you listed are not provided through QAM, but you can pick them up with your antenna. You can use silicondust's page for QAM channel info, just use the TWC pull down menu to get the channel info.


----------



## red5ive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC DVR and frequently when we turn it on to watch the picture and sound cuts in and out every few seconds. Rebooting the box usually fixes it but causes a several minute delay in being able to watch.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a recommendation for a replacement DVR from TWC that would be more reliable? Thanks...



This happens to me too. I can usually turn the TV off and back on again and that will fix the issue.


----------



## DonB2

Has anyone got any experience with Prism TV from CenturyLink who happens to provide land line telephone in my area? Here is a link to Prism:

http://www.centurylink.com/Pages/Per...yTvMarket.html 


At first I thought it worked over the land line telephone cable but I read a little more and it appears to use Fibreoptic cable.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20157745
> 
> 
> At first I thought it worked over the land line telephone cable but I read a little more and it appears to use Fibreoptic cable.



No experience, but the "MS Mediaroom" and "record 4 shows on the same DVR" make it clear that its using some kind of IPTV system. So to get the sort of bandwidth, it would need to either be fiber to the home (like FiOS) or at least fiber to the neighborhood, and then a very short copper run (like U-Verse).


Its interesting that their internet speeds appear to be pathetic. Maybe they're reserving bandwidth for their TV streams.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

It may explain why my DSL from Century Link has been so lousy lately. They may be doing infrastructure changes.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

^ It isn't just you. CenturyLink's network is overloaded throughout the whole state with no real ETA on a fix.


----------



## DonB2

AndThenScottSays,


Thanks !! It helps to know I am not the only one seeing this.


I spent an hour and a half on the phone with them a couple of weeks ago before they escalated my very slow download speed up to an engineer. It was very annoying. Then I was told the tech would contact me. Never heard from them. But then my download speed came back to normal but upload speed got cut in half. I guess they robbed peter to Pay paul. Now I am having DSL just cut out requiring me to keep rebooting the modem.


Maybe their fibre tv will be better ;(


----------



## drewwho

Do we know if WRAL is showing all the games again? Or does this cable nonsense (TruTV, etc) now prevent that? Are they even allowed to look in on the other games, or are they locked into whatever game they're "supposed" to be showing?


I really miss having all the games in OTA in SD, with WFMY for an HD option.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

You will have to have access to cable channels (TNT, TBS, TruTV) or watch online to catch all games.



Check http://www.wralsportsfan.com/acc_tou...story/9221616/ for more information


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/20163903
> 
> 
> You will have to have access to cable channels (TNT, TBS, TruTV) or watch online to catch all games.
> 
> 
> 
> Check http://www.wralsportsfan.com/acc_tou...story/9221616/ for more information



Thanks for the link. That "Tru"-ley sucks. No easy way (AFAIK) to record the Duke game & get it onto the TV. Maybe via PlayOn.. Sigh..


Drew


----------



## Kevad

After a false start earlier this year, it looks like Time Warner wideband internet is now available at least in West Cary. Just called and signed up for the 30/5 plan (they also offered the 50/5), and a tech is coming out tomorrow to swap out my modem.


And in what I'm sure is a pure coincidence







, I just got notified that I can now sign up for U-verse. That's actually what prompted me to call TWC. I figured I'd give them a chance first, since I've always had good service and haven't had any connectivity issues in my neighborhood (which puts me in the lucky group, from what I can tell).


It's great we're finally getting a few decent high-speed options to compete in this area.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kevad* 
And in what I'm sure is a pure coincidence







, I just got notified that I can now sign up for U-verse. That's actually what prompted me to call TWC. I figured I'd give them a chance first,
Nice.. When it rains, it pours. What neighborhood are you in? In my neighborhood (Silvergrove, roughly across Evans from West Cary Mid. Sch.) AT&T upgraded the buried wiring a long time ago (over a year, might have been 2), and still no U-Verse..


Drew


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20177812
> 
> 
> Nice.. When it rains, it pours. What neighborhood are you in? In my neighborhood (Silvergrove, roughly across Evans from West Cary Mid. Sch.) AT&T upgraded the buried wiring a long time ago (over a year, might have been 2), and still no U-Verse..
> 
> 
> Drew



It's been at least 1.5-2 years since they buried the wiring around here as well (Hwy 55 and High House), and I couldn't figure out why it "wasn't available". Guess they didn't want to expand too fast, too soon. However, now they are probably going to start rolling out to more neighborhoods to compete with wideband. I'd assume a lot more neighborhoods will be enabled over the next few months.


----------



## gstelmack

If U-Verse is showing as "unavailable" on the web, you can try calling them up and checking. Mine showed as "unavailable", but my neighbor had it. Calling turned up that my address was not in the database at all, and they rolled a truck to verify.


While that was going on TWC quietly rolled out wideband (started taking orders last Thursday I believe, but not advertising the fact yet, have to call or chat), and so I've got a 30/5 wideband install coming from TWC tomorrow. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Kevad

TWC wideband (30/5) is installed and working great. Tech didn't know how to change the modem into bridge mode, so I had to mess with it once he left. Other than that, pretty smooth install.


----------



## fmoraes

Any word when we are going to get the 1M up that Charlotte got?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/20197102
> 
> 
> TWC wideband (30/5) is installed and working great. Tech didn't know how to change the modem into bridge mode, so I had to mess with it once he left. Other than that, pretty smooth install.



$$$?


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20206797
> 
> 
> $$$?



They've got a bunch of promotions going on, so it will depend on what other services you subscribe to. I'd suggest talking to them via the online sales chat, or giving them a call for an idea about pricing.


I believe the list pricing is somewhere around $75/month for 30/5, and $99/month for 50/5. I've heard of people getting just the 30/5 service for less than $50/month.


EDIT: Forgot to mention, they didn't charge any additional $$ for installation or the new modem/router.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Finally got a rotator in and installed. An Apsen Eagle ROTR100 .


Got it done in time to make comparisons between WFMY and WRAL for the basketball games last night. WFMY does in fact have a cleaner signal. It's pretty impressive -- it's what HDTV is supposed to look like.


Interesting what it does too. There are still some artifacts in the WFMY signal. That is, all the checking of the basketball floor still causes some macroblocking during camera pans. But where WRAL's signal turns the whole floor into mush, WFMY's signal just has macroblocking happening around the edges. Hard to explain, but the visual effect is that the macroblocking in WFMY's signal isn't so distracting. Almost like "intelligent macroblocking" if there is such a thing.


Other interesting things included the better gamut of the WFMY signal, especially blues. It seemed that the shadows were deeper and more detailed. Mid range contrast seemed a little better.


In comparison, it's as if the WRAL signal is viewed through a slightly hazy window, where the WFMY signal is viewed through a just-cleaned window. I suspect what I'm seeing is just due to WFMY having a newer encoder with somewhat better algorithms. And maybe they are broadcasting with just a touch more bit-rate, IDK.


Anyway, I suspect I'll be watching a lot more WFMY than WRAL from now on.


The rotator was a snap to set up; maybe 35-40 minutes from opening the box to completed installation. Works like a charm.


Turns out that my little CM 4220HD antenna (two bay) can pull in WFMY just fine. TV Fool says that WFMY is about 65 miles from my house, and my TV says it's getting a solid 67% signal. So my setup is performing way above expectations. I'll take that.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/20210181
> 
> 
> In comparison, it's as if the WRAL signal is viewed through a slightly hazy window, where the WFMY signal is viewed through a just-cleaned window. I suspect what I'm seeing is just due to WFMY having a newer encoder with somewhat better algorithms. And maybe they are broadcasting with just a touch more bit-rate, IDK.



I think it is all bit-rate. WFMY sends a higher bit-rate (~6.8GB/hr vs WRAL's ~6.1GB/hr). The WFMY encoder is either older, or is run with less sophisticated settings. WRAL (and WNCN) broadcast 24fps material with "repeat field" mpeg flags set, so that the TV (or DVR, etc) can repeat frames to do the 24fps to 30fps conversion. WFMY (& PBS, etc) send a raw 30fps signal (and hence do the 24 -> 30fps conversion at the encoder). This means that for dramas / movies / sitcoms / etc, WRAL still has a higher *effective* bitrate than WFMY, since it is broadcasting more effeciently. But for digital stuff that is natively 1080i/30, like sports (news, etc) WFMY is going to look better, since this trick cannot work.


Having any luck pulling in WGHP? They're also broadcasting with a much higher bitrate than WRAZ (6.8GB/hr vs 5.9GB/hr), and they look much better than WRAZ.


Drew


----------



## Scooper

WFMY is almost 80 miles for me - with me in a forest it is a no-go.


----------



## thunderclap8

I've been experimenting with a set top antenna instead of cable lately, and like the results a lot. I even get most of the Greensboro stations, sometimes better than the Raleigh versions! So now I'm looking to move to a rooftop/outdoor version.


Ideally I'd tie the outdoor antenna into the house's existing coax wiring, so I can just plug each of the tvs into the existing cable jacks throughout the house. But I've still got cable internet going through those wires, even though I'm not getting cable TV.


So here's my question: can an OTA signal coexist happily with my Earthlink cable Internet on the same wire? I have a feeling the answer is no, alas, but thought I'd ask the experts here just on case.


If it can't be done, any other ideas for getting a signal from one rooftop antenna to multiple rooms?


----------



## Scooper

It shouldn't be done.


However - what about running cable to just where your cable modem is , then you can use the "rest of the house" wiring for your OTA ?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderclap8* /forum/post/20221728
> 
> 
> Ideally I'd tie the outdoor antenna into the house's existing coax wiring, so I can just plug each of the tvs into the existing cable jacks throughout the house. But I've still got cable internet going through those wires, even though I'm not getting cable TV.



The way TWC does things (or did them 15 years ago when my neighborhood was built) is to have an splitter outside the house in a little box attached to the outside wall. Easiest thing to do would be to just bypass that splitter for the earthlink cable modem, and attach the antenna to the splitter's input so that the OTA signal goes to all the outlets. On my house, the line running to the cable modem is even marked with a little tag ("HSD" I think).


Drew


----------



## thunderclap8

Curses! I was afraid that would be the case, but thanks for confirming it for me before I wasted a lot of time and install effort. I'll take a look at the splitter box outside the house tomorrow when it's light, and see what can be done. Hopefully a simple bypass will do the job!


----------



## jamieh1

Directv adds 2 new HD channels today.


HBO Signature HD

HBO Family East HD


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20210454
> 
> 
> Having any luck pulling in WGHP? They're also broadcasting with a much higher bitrate than WRAZ (6.8GB/hr vs 5.9GB/hr), and they look much better than WRAZ.



I get WGHP better than WFMY, but at a little different angle on the antenna. Does the Triad not have the equivalent of "the Garner antenna farm"? Most markets do tend to cluster all the broadcast antennas (TV, radio) together on the big hill that got the zoning done first. So I'm a little surprised that the Triad doesn't seem to be that way. Hmmm....


I can't seem to show up at the TV when there's anything on Fox to challenge the signal. I watched some House the other night and couldn't tell the difference between WGHP and WRAZ. That and it's a 720 signal so it looks a little soft to me no matter what.


This is perplexing though -- I expected to see WGHP as much or more better then WRAZ, similarly to how I see WFMY is better than WRAL. But I can't tell it if it is. Odd that. Probably just need the right content to push the encoders some.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/20237001
> 
> 
> This is perplexing though -- I expected to see WGHP as much or more better then WRAZ, similarly to how I see WFMY is better than WRAL. But I can't tell it if it is. Odd that. Probably just need the right content to push the encoders some.



I think WGHP looks marginally better than WRAZ for motion, but that good just be biased by me knowing the bitrate is higher.


I've been recording things on both WRAZ and WGHP for a while in order to try to isolate the odd scene-change compression artifacts that I complained about. Fringe from last Friday had compression artifacts about 55 seconds in on both WRAZ and WGHP! The later rebroadcast at 11pm on Sat. did not. So at least now I know that the compression artifacts are a network-wide thing, and not WRAZ's problem.


Drew


----------



## cwaddell

Hi All,


For those interested, I just got TWC's DOCSIS 3 internet installed yesterday, 30mb down, 5mb up. If anyone has questions about installation, or how I got it, or the combined cable modem access point, I would be happy to share details.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwaddell* /forum/post/20249487
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> For those interested, I just got TWC's DOCSIS 3 internet installed yesterday, 30mb down, 5mb up. If anyone has questions about installation, or how I got it, or the combined cable modem access point, I would be happy to share details.



I suggest you edit your profile and add your location so we can tell where you are located.


----------



## ziltink

Anyone know why WTVD is showing a duplicate of 11.2 on 11.3? They stopped showing their weather channel. Now the only weather channel available is 17.3.


----------



## DonB2

I use to tune to the weather quite often on those channels but have not recently. Can not think about going to weather channel seeing as I got blasted for liking it awhile back










But I have been viewing "Weather" via XBMC.


----------



## jspENC

Is MeTV on 50.2?


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20256714
> 
> 
> Is MeTV on 50.2?



Indeed it is


----------



## ziltink

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
I use to tune to the weather quite often on those channels but have not recently. Can not think about going to weather channel seeing as I got blasted for liking it awhile back










But I have been viewing "Weather" via XBMC.
I guess I'll keep my weather watching habits to myself.










Defiantly going to check out XBMC though, looks neat.


----------



## DonB2

I liked the Detective Shows on RetroTV and especially like Mission Impossible with Leanord Nimoy but the Magnum and ROckford shows kept repeating and they had not changed the weekly line up in at least a year and a half.


At least a lot of the MeTV shows I partially like and have not seen them in awhile other then Mash.


So why do you think they dropped RetroTV? Bad line up never getting updated or METV is cheaper - or Both.


I know my brother back in upstate NY was disappointed when they dropped RetroTV but he had only just started getting it with a roof mounted antenna.


----------



## dgmayor

Soooo... I'm getting very close to dropping cable. If TWC would offer an HD only option, I'd do it, but they don't. I'm thinking about upping my internet to the 35 or 50 down and dropping cable, using netflix etc.. I guess my question is, school me on TV Tuner cards / HD Homerun etc. I've got two HD tv's in the house, both have Windows 7 Media Center PC's connected to them.


I'm a computer person by hobby and by career, but I've never really dealt with the TV tuner cards and what's required from a wiring or cable company side of things etc.


Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dgmayor* 
school me on TV Tuner cards / HD Homerun etc. I've got two HD tv's in the house, both have Windows 7 Media Center PC's connected to them
Most (all?) recent tuner cards offer superior OTA reception as compared to the HDHR. Even $25 no-name USB sticks. The main advantage the HDHR has is that their support is top notch, and they don't require drivers. The problem you'll find with Windows is that unless you buy a name-brand tuner (Hauppage, Avermedia), the tuner drivers are likely to be abysmal (BSOD, or no 64-bit OS support, etc). I have a HDHR that is basically gathering dust since I cannot get decent reception with it. From their forums, it sounds like the new version is almost as bad.


Since you have Win7, you already have Windows Media Center, which is a decent PVR platform. The biggest drawback to WMC is that you can't have a "server" with PC clients. You can only have limited Xbox or 3rd party WMC extenders as "clients".


I think the path of least resistance / easiest thing to do would be to have 2 independent DVR setups using Windows Media Center, one for each TV. That would require at least one (more like 2) tuners per TV, and a pull of RG6 to each TV from wherever you put your antenna.


Another solution would be to use a PVR platform like SageTV that allows for PC clients. That way you could put all your tuners into just one PC, and access all your shows using the same interface from another PC (or thin-client HD300 media extender) at the same time. The advantage here is that you can record all your shows in one place, and watch any of them (and live TV) from any other TV. SageTV also offers trivially installable extensions (similar to android apps) that will do things like commercial skipping, UI improvements, metadata scraping (so that your ripped DVDs / BDs have descriptions and cover art), automatically extend sports recordings that run over, etc. The downside is that the server software costs $80, and the client software is $30. And unless your wireless is very good, you'll need to run Cat5 between the server and the client.


The big disadvantage to SageTV is that it does not offer integrated netflix support. So you'd need to have a remote control macro, or some UI mod to launch the netflix app. And netflix would not be usable on a SageTV h/w extender.


The disadvantage to all PC solutions is that they depend on PCs to do video rendering. This has gotten quite a bit better in the last few years, but it is still a major source of headaches. I've also heard that the Netflix library does not have as much content available in HD for PCs as it does for embedded platforms (game consoles, WDTV, BD players, etc).


I personally thing the *best* way to do things would be to put SageTV on a single PC, and use it for TV and imported videos (BD rips, etc). But rather than displaying things using your PCs, use a SageTV HD300 media extender. These are small (can be velcro'ed to the back of a TV) devices that pull ~7W of power, and display perfect HD. However, you'd need another box (game console, WDTV, BD player, etc) for Netflix.


Sorry for the information overload..


Drew


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20270077
> 
> 
> Since you have Win7, you already have Windows Media Center, which is a decent PVR platform. The biggest drawback to WMC is that you can't have a "server" with PC clients. You can only have limited Xbox or 3rd party WMC extenders as "clients".



??? At the very least you can work around this by going in to the other PCs and adding the server's shared folders into your library. I have not tested this with video, but it works just fine with music, for example. Now I'll have to try it with video as well.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/20270209
> 
> 
> ??? At the very least you can work around this by going in to the other PCs and adding the server's shared folders into your library. I have not tested this with video, but it works just fine with music, for example. Now I'll have to try it with video as well.



The big complaint I've heard is that you can't watch live TV, schedule recordings, etc, from a remote PC. I'd be interested to hear if the recordings show up with guide data, etc, on a remote PC.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

50.2 - I noticed the last two nights that when one 1/2 show transitions to the next 1/2 show METV that my screen freezes for less than a second. Similar to losing OTA signal. Anyone else observe this?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20270077
> 
> 
> Sorry for the information overload..
> 
> 
> Drew




Appreciate all the info. My main limitation right now is that I'm in a townhouse and I'm not quite sure what is feasible for me as far as pulling cable. Currently both computers are connected via powerline to the network/internet, and it's good enough that I can stream 720p quality files from one pc to the other over it without any hiccups.


I really wouldn't be needing to DVR stuff actually, but that's a different story alltogether. I'm really just looking for a way to set up both PC's to be able to easily watch tv through them when we do watch tv. Usually it's either live sports for me or the wife likes things like history channel etc which we'd end up losing anyways going OTA. As far as Netflix goes, both tv's also have Xbox360's connected to them that I can use for netflix, as well as worst case scenario - both have wireless keyboard/mice if we need to navigate besides using the remotes.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dgmayor* 
Currently both computers are connected via powerline to the network/internet



both tv's also have Xbox360's connected to them that I can use for netflix
Your powerline should be good enough then. That's a solution I was going to suggest.


Since you have xboxes, it sounds like Windows Media Center is the obvious choice. The xbox is one of the "media extenders" supported by WMC. So you can have a full featured multi-room DVR experience using one PC, and an Xbox in the remote location. Since I've never run a WMC setup for real (only to play with it for a month or so), I'll let one of the WMC experts chime in.


As to tuners, I recently got a "Pinnacle PCTV HD USB 2.0 Stick 23049" which is an excellent tuner, and works well under linux. It has bad reviews on amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IPC1WE); I'm assuming that must be because of the windows drivers. I also have a "KWorld ATSC TV Stick UB435-Q" USB tuner, and I know the Windows drivers for that are iffy. Again, it is an excellent tuner, and the v1 version works well under linux.


Drew


----------



## jspENC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
50.2 - I noticed the last two nights that when one 1/2 show transitions to the next 1/2 show METV that my screen freezes for less than a second. Similar to losing OTA signal. Anyone else observe this?
I saw it, last night. When they put up the station ID at the bottom (WRAZ - Raleigh) it blanks out the credits.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20274933
> 
> 
> Your powerline should be good enough then. That's a solution I was going to suggest.
> 
> 
> Since you have xboxes, it sounds like Windows Media Center is the obvious choice. The xbox is one of the "media extenders" supported by WMC. So you can have a full featured multi-room DVR experience using one PC, and an Xbox in the remote location. Since I've never run a WMC setup for real (only to play with it for a month or so), I'll let one of the WMC experts chime in.
> 
> 
> As to tuners, I recently got a "Pinnacle PCTV HD USB 2.0 Stick 23049" which is an excellent tuner, and works well under linux. It has bad reviews on amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IPC1WE); I'm assuming that must be because of the windows drivers. I also have a "KWorld ATSC TV Stick UB435-Q" USB tuner, and I know the Windows drivers for that are iffy. Again, it is an excellent tuner, and the v1 version works well under linux.
> 
> 
> Drew




Well I really don't need the xbox as an extender because both PC's are already connected to the TV's and I'm using Media Browser plugin for Media Center on them which share "downloaded content" (for lack of a better gray term) between the two over powerline, and share their played state as well, so we can stop a video halfway on one pc and go upstairs and continue on the other similar to a whole house DVR.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20276026
> 
> 
> Well I really don't need the xbox as an extender because both PC's are already connected to the TV's and I'm using Media Browser plugin for Media Center on them which share "downloaded content" (for lack of a better gray term) between the two over powerline, and share their played state as well, so we can stop a video halfway on one pc and go upstairs and continue on the other similar to a whole house DVR.



It sounds like you're all set then










I was reading about media browser, and setting up recorded tv to use it sounds rather daunting. See http://community.mediabrowser.tv/per...-media-browser 


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20277780
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're all set then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading about media browser, and setting up recorded tv to use it sounds rather daunting. See http://community.mediabrowser.tv/per...-media-browser
> 
> 
> Drew



I'm really not overly concerned about that to be honest. I'm fine with exiting media browser and watching tv within media center.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziltink* /forum/post/20253881
> 
> 
> Anyone know why WTVD is showing a duplicate of 11.2 on 11.3? They stopped showing their weather channel. Now the only weather channel available is 17.3.



I don't know but it's pretty annoying. I was hoping they'd drop the weather map but duplicating Live Well is even more useless.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20269901
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about upping my internet to the 35 or 50 down and dropping cable, using netflix etc..



At least for me, one of the advantages of dumping pay TV was the cost savings. The price for those connection tiers is insane.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20269901
> 
> 
> I'm a computer person by hobby and by career, but I've never really dealt with the TV tuner cards and what's required from a wiring or cable company side of things etc.



I don't know if it will give you any ideas, but our setup is as follows for watching HD recordings, Netflix, Hulu, and other files:


Spare bedroom:
OTA antenna
ASUS RT-N16 router running Tomato
WHS
Hauppage HVR-1800 (dirt cheap on Ebay)
GB-PVR (free scheduled HD recordings)
MC2XML (free EPG data)
PS3 Media Server (free PS3 media server)
PlayON (for Hulu free and CBS, etc)


Livingroom:
DD-WRT 802.11n bridge
PS3 (Netflix app, can access PlayOn, other files, etc.)


Bedroom:
DD-WRT 802.11n bridge
WD TV Live Plus (built-in Netflix, can access PlayOn, other files, etc.)


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20274933
> 
> 
> Your powerline should be good enough then. That's a solution I was going to suggest.
> 
> 
> Since you have xboxes, it sounds like Windows Media Center is the obvious choice. The xbox is one of the "media extenders" supported by WMC. So you can have a full featured multi-room DVR experience using one PC, and an Xbox in the remote location. Since I've never run a WMC setup for real (only to play with it for a month or so), I'll let one of the WMC experts chime in.
> 
> 
> As to tuners, I recently got a "Pinnacle PCTV HD USB 2.0 Stick 23049" which is an excellent tuner, and works well under linux. It has bad reviews on amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IPC1WE); I'm assuming that must be because of the windows drivers. I also have a "KWorld ATSC TV Stick UB435-Q" USB tuner, and I know the Windows drivers for that are iffy. Again, it is an excellent tuner, and the v1 version works well under linux.
> 
> 
> Drew



So I run Win7x64 on an HTPC hooked up to my panel in my family room. Currently I use a Hauppage 2250 dual tuner (almost ready to order my new HDHR...I'll let ya know Drew) and also have the KWorld stick (worked OK on x86, but on Win7x64 it did not play well with the 2250, and yes, windows driver support is sketchy). I have my media library sans recorded TV on a NAS (recorded TV on a 2 TB drive on the HTPC). I use 2 360's for extenders...really more for movies and whatnot, maybe some TV (hence adding an HDHR to increase my tuner number). Plus the 360 has the netflix content for my 2 boys. Really happy with this setup...yes, there is no softsled for 7MC, but there are apps for setting up recordings remotely, iOS apps for getting your content to those devices (haven't tried those yet). WMP actually does a decent job of streaming recorded TV content via homegroup, tried it from work and it worked well.


If you have a lot of recorded and/or archived TV, there is a TV library application you can install that does to your TV what media browser does for movies...pulls in metadata, etc.


----------



## DonB2

1. What happened to )(&*)_&&*Dad*? Did they move it to another night? Cause I thought it was on Mondays but it has been so long since it has been on with the March Madness


2. Did anyone else have reception issues with 5.1 during the Lightning Storms over the weekend? I sure did.


----------



## DonB2

1. What happened to the (*^)(&^(*Posters* - did they move to another Sight?


Just kidding


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20288906
> 
> 
> 1. What happened to )(&*)_&&*Dad*? Did they move it to another night? Cause I thought it was on Mondays but it has been so long since it has been on with the March Madness
> 
> 
> 2. Did anyone else have reception issues with 5.1 during the Lightning Storms over the weekend? I sure did.



A quick glance around the interwebs seems to indicate that episode 18, "Who's Your Daddy?" was the season finale. No word yet if it's been picked up for season 2.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20292646
> 
> 
> 1. What happened to the (*^)(&^(*Posters* - did they move to another Sight?
> 
> 
> Just kidding



According to my DVR, the last new episode on CBS aired Thur 2/17. Some googling indicates that it got disappointing ratings, and may be heading for cancellation. Which is a shame, because it was the funniest thing I've seen in years..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Bummer !!!! I even included it in my Neilsen Ratings as a show I watched.


Thanks for the the info folks. I didn't want to search the web and get bad news about it


----------



## jbwhite99

A friend and I were watching the Hurricanes game Saturday night at sports bar in Morrisville, and a lightning storm kept knocking out DirectTV. It was fitting that lightning was knocking out the signal while the Tampa Bay Lightning were knocking out the Canes.


I haven't seen much about the bill in the Senate that will bar towns like Wilson from building their own fiber network. The bill was written by Time Warner, check out Stopthecap.com to read more about it.


----------



## cgreco

Is there a good reason why WLFL-DT (OTA) doesn't run their late night reruns (e.g., Everybody Loves Raymond, How I Met Your Mother, Friends, etc) in HD or even widescreen?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I don't think 22 or 28 has the capability to do anything in HD other than live fed network programming. I'm actually surprised they manage to pass WTVD news @10 in HD.


----------



## HDMe2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cgreco* 
Is there a good reason why WLFL-DT (OTA) doesn't run their late night reruns (e.g., Everybody Loves Raymond, How I Met Your Mother, Friends, etc) in HD or even widescreen?
They may not have invested in storage facilities to accept/store HD programming for later broadcast.


That was a new bit of money everyone had to pony up to be able to do HD syndicated programs... some of our locals have done so... but even WRAL (the leader in HD) didn't invest in that at first...


I haven't checked all of our locals... but WRAL and WRAZ have the technology for sure as well as WUNC and WTVD. I would expect WNCN does, but haven't tested the theory.


----------



## DonB2

So how did everyones outside antennas make out from the storm that passed through?


I guess I was one of the lucky ones being in Holly Springs and only have some dead small branches laying in the lawn.


But neighbors had it much worse with trees falling.


Two ironies. My DSL cable was working when I got home Sunday evening. This being much more reliable than it has been in the past. Maybe being on a UPS helped. And the other Irony was that the mechanical 7 day clock that should not have needed winding until Monday morning had stopped. - Weird.


----------



## jspENC

I was only a few streets away from the tornado that hit Fayetteville. Thanks to WTVD for mentioning us on the northern end. Their million watt doppler radar rocked. We drove two minutes away and saw all the damage as it crossed US 401. I also saw the damage in northern Sampson, Harnett county line (Dunn) where the storm passed over US 421. Today coming back to Jacksonville, I saw the damage at Clinton where the tornado passed over US 421 as you enter town on the northern side. A propane gas station was peeled back. Just unbelievable....


----------



## DonB2

My reception on 50 has been a little iffy as of late. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## ejb1980

My reception on 50 has been fine, but for about 2 weeks, 28 isn't reliable anymore. I am blaming leaves.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

No problems here and I am all the way down in Greenville.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/20330547
> 
> 
> My reception on 50 has been fine, but for about 2 weeks, 28 isn't reliable anymore. I am blaming leaves.



Leaves, and probably more so, pine trees.


----------



## DonB2

Maybe my bounce signal changed now that the forests have been cleared of trees


----------



## ejb1980

Perhaps my antenna is encased in pollen and the signal can't get in...


----------



## favorini

Does Time Warner have any DVRs that can output YUV (YCbCr) instead of RGB? I currently have 8240-HDC which is RGB only. Trying to work around a bug with my display (KRP-600m).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *favorini* /forum/post/20342971
> 
> 
> Does Time Warner have any DVRs that can output YUV (YCbCr) instead of RGB? I currently have 8240-HDC which is RGB only. Trying to work around a bug with my display (KRP-600m).



Not that I have seen. Everything Ive had has only output RGB.


----------



## ncsu1

Anyone seeing any issues on Versus HD via TWC in Fayetteville/Southern Pines?


Only happening on there, in multiple locations. Last night and today. Lots of pixelation, the screen kind of shifts a little bit with that pixelation and then shifts back (kind of hard to explain if you can't see it...)


----------



## sjay

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dundakitty* 
My directly-connected (no STB) Panasonic TV hasn't been able to tune 11-1 for about two months. 5-1, 50-1, 17-1 all come in.

I've done multiple channel scans but it hasn't helped. I've cycled through all the digital channels to see if they've moved the physical clear-QAM channel, but haven't found it.

Yes I've tried 78-1, like http://www.silicondust.com says is the physical channel for WTVD, but to no avail.

I'm in Durham.
I fixed the channel 11-1 on my daughter set - was a caused by the way they ran the cable from the wall outlet to the surge protector to a VCR to the TV. It caused too much signal loss. Removed the cable from the VCR and ran it to the TV and 11-1 now works it is about 60-70% - all other local HD channels are 90-100%. You may want to check your cabling into your TV.


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay* /forum/post/20347057
> 
> 
> I fixed the channel 11-1 on my daughter set - was a caused by the way they ran the cable from the wall outlet to the surge protector to a VCR to the TV. It caused too much signal loss. Removed the cable from the VCR and ran it to the TV and 11-1 now works it is about 60-70% - all other local HD channels are 90-100%. You may want to check your cabling into your TV.



About a week ago ABC showed up on 119-2. Still doesn't show at 11-1 with my Panasonic, but does with a Magnavox MDR-513H.


My cabling runs from the street to a TWC-supplied two-way splitter. One leg of the splitter goes to a cable modem. The other leg goes to a TWC-supplied amplifier. The output of the amplifier goes to a TWC-supplied three-way splitter. The three legs of the splitter goes to the TV, the MDR-513H, and an analog-only VCR. TWC has checked the levels on all three outputs and said they are OK. I've tried the TV on all three legs, but the TV still couldn't find 11-1. They also said that since I don't subscribe to digital cable it's not their problem.


----------



## jspENC

Panasonic tends to not have the best tuners. I've seen several reports of problems both OTA and cable with their tuners not being very sensitive.



> Quote:
> They also said that since I don't subscribe to digital cable it's not their problem.



That is a lie. They should give you a booster splitter. You can try buying your own if they won't.


----------



## HDMe2

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jspENC* 
That is a lie. They should give you a booster splitter. You can try buying your own if they won't.
I dislike TWC with a semi-passion...but I have to agree with them here.


They are under no obligation to provide a service that he isn't paying for. It would be nice, yes... but no obligation.


That he can get the channel at all (with incorrect mapping) is a freebie when you don't subscribe.


----------



## jspENC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDMe2* 
I dislike TWC with a semi-passion...but I have to agree with them here.


They are under no obligation to provide a service that he isn't paying for. It would be nice, yes... but no obligation.


That he can get the channel at all (with incorrect mapping) is a freebie when you don't subscribe.
How can you say that when he is paying for the broadcast package, which by law is supposed to include the local HD feeds?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

What jsp is saying is true. They are obligated to provide the HD versions of locals even if you get SD versions of them.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20353492
> 
> 
> How can you say that when he is paying for the broadcast package, which by law is supposed to include the local HD feeds?



Yes... they are required to provide the feeds unencrypted... but nothing says they have to provide it on channel 11.1.


I gather he has "11.1" but just not on that virtual channel.


I assumed his complaint was that he wanted it to be on 11.1 and not the 119.2 or whatever... and that is not something TWC has to do for him.


They have to provide the feed... but they don't have to provide it on a particular channel number as far as I'm aware.


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20356377
> 
> 
> Yes... they are required to provide the feeds unencrypted... but nothing says they have to provide it on channel 11.1.
> 
> 
> I gather he has "11.1" but just not on that virtual channel.
> 
> 
> I assumed his complaint was that he wanted it to be on 11.1 and not the 119.2 or whatever... and that is not something TWC has to do for him.
> 
> 
> They have to provide the feed... but they don't have to provide it on a particular channel number as far as I'm aware.



My complaint was that ABC HD was not available at all for several months. Not on 11.1, not on 78.1, not on 119.1. I did multiple channel scans and stepped through all channels but could not find it. It came in fine on analog channel 6.


Right now ABC HD is on 119.1, ABC SD on 119.2. Silicondust says it should be 78.1, as does http://home.roadrunner.com/~res18h39/channels.htm 


Every few months I loose clear-QAM stations and have to go searching for them. This includes FOX HD, CBS HD, ABC HD, NBC HD, The CW, and even PBS. Usually after a channel scan they come back on some seemingly random channel, and after a week or two they appear on the proper virtual channel. In this case ABC HD was missing entirely for several months.


----------



## Kevin95

Silicondust & the roadrunner page you've got are both end user updated & can be inaccurate if they're not updated. home.roadrunner.com/ is a page from someone with a roadrunner account not TW updated. Not saying they're wrong, just not TW updated sites. ABC is an off-air broadcast, if they're broadcasting SD & HD they have to be provided with reasonable effort for reception over the cable, nothing specifies the location has to be fixed, just that it has to be provided. Reasonable effort means that if the TW tech can plug in a vanilla tuner and receive it on the same leg your tuner is on the tech is clear. If an amp is required for you to receive it, it should be provided.


----------



## DonB2

Does TWC still provide Analog Cable for like 100 channels? Or do they only offer Analog channels that one can normally get with OTA? And if they do what do they charge for the 100 or so analog channels? Just curious because in NYS a cable company out of PA provides 100 analog stations that include Turner Classic, Hall Mark, TV Land and so on plus basic Internet at around DSL speed for about $50 to $60 a month and I was wondering if the same is available with TWC here in Raleigh.


As an update the above charge is $73.00 per month and I believe that includes all taxes.


----------



## ejb1980

TWC has analog cable, but not 100 channels. If you look through your guide, it's most of the channels below 100. The available channels are a random selection, all the .1 locals (via 4x3 chop-o-vision), ESPN2, ESPN, Discovery .... "basic" cable. I am not sure how many. We have 1 TV hooked up to analog cable and slowly channels disappear to the digital-only service (which I love so bandwidth is cleared.) The HD locals, most of the .2/.3 channels (the ones TWC carries), 16x9 News 14, and a varying few other channels will come through with a digital tuner, I have tried it on 3 different digital tuners at the same time and got varying quality and channel selection. I am in Alamance country, so technically Greensboro DMA, but I assume Raleigh would be the same. I don't know about price for just RR and basic.


----------



## DonB2

I am still fighting with reception on 50.2. I swear that when I watched a episode of Rockford or Mag Pi. The channel would not break up winter or summer unless there was a heavy wind outside or a Helicopter flying over but ever since 50.2 changed to ME.tv I keep having the occasional freeze up or pixelization.


Maybe one of the Tornado damaged trees has messed with my reception or maybe something happened after I rewired my cabinet and swapped out my DVD recorder. Not sure what but it is odd.


I noticed last night that reception had dropped off significantly using some "Rabbit Ears" that I have got connected to a tv in a room that does not have a cable run.


SO that tells me that my 4228 probably is getting less signal or is getting more ghosts.


Since I have strong signal strength coming from the 4228 I can only surmize that I am experiencing more ghosting from the leaves on the trees when trying to watch 5 and 50 than I have experienced other summers.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20387533
> 
> 
> I am still fighting with reception on 50.2. I swear that when I watched a episode of Rockford or Mag Pi. The channel would not break up winter or summer unless there was a heavy wind outside or a Helicopter flying over but ever since 50.2 changed to ME.tv I keep having the occasional freeze up or pixelization.
> 
> 
> Maybe one of the Tornado damaged trees has messed with my reception or maybe something happened after I rewired my cabinet and swapped out my DVD recorder. Not sure what but it is odd.
> 
> 
> I noticed last night that reception had dropped off significantly using some "Rabbit Ears" that I have got connected to a tv in a room that does not have a cable run.
> 
> 
> SO that tells me that my 4228 probably is getting less signal or is getting more ghosts.
> 
> 
> Since I have strong signal strength coming from the 4228 I can only surmize that I am experiencing more ghosting from the leaves on the trees when trying to watch 5 and 50 than I have experienced other summers.




I had issues with FOX (via DirecTV) on Monday night during House. I wonder if there are other issues involved, not just on 50.2, but FOX overall. Anyone else seeing pixelation or other types of issues?


I watched a recording from FOX last night and it was flawless.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/20396431
> 
> 
> I had issues with FOX (via DirecTV) on Monday night during House. I wonder if there are other issues involved, not just on 50.2, but FOX overall. Anyone else seeing pixelation or other types of issues?



Do you mean reception issues, or just pixelization due to over-compression? I was complaining about the latter here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post20111545 It seems to be especially bad at scene changes.


I'm out of town, so I haven't watched my House recording yet..


Drew


----------



## ejb1980

The past few days, WRAL isn't coming in well for me AT ALL. The other Raleigh stations are fine, WTVD is even less pixelated than usual, too! Am I the only one?


----------



## DonB2

5.1 WRAL is giving me issues as well as 50.1. After repeated adjustment to my Attic mounted antenna I have gotten better reception. Also the wind has eased which seems to impact my reception due to ghosting.


I do not remember this many issues watching Retro tv last spring on 50.2. I did have occasional issues with 5.1 in the evening last year.


I get close to ten out of ten bars on my tuner for both channels. But if I leave the meter on the screen I will watch it drop off from ten down to four or even zero bars for a split second and then come back to 10 bars. In the past I have attributed this kind of behavior with multisignal ghosting issues.


----------



## jspENC

Strangely enough, I have been getting all the Garner area channels well lately. There must be some atmospheric interference that is bringing in channels from other areas that are causing disruptions like you are describing. I get channels from South Carolina frequently now as well.


----------



## ejb1980

I suspect you're right - I usually have to turn my antenna around to get the Roanoke channels. The past week or so, WBRA, WSET, and WBDJ have all been breaking through just a tad with the antenna pointed at . WTVD has been coming in well, too, which is rare. I have lost WGSR, though. Maybe DTV 47 and 48 are effected differently? I expected WFXR to kill WNCN as they are both DTV ch 17 but WNCN has been fine.


----------



## ejb1980

pointed at the WRAL/WRAZ tower cluster.* Stupid computer.


----------



## ejb1980

I just watched the Durham Bulls game on Me TV OTA 50-2. I saw on the commercials that the games are available in HD on TWC 1151. I am outside the DMA and don't have that channel, but I do have 2 questions:

1: Is ch 1151 always available on TWC in Raleigh or just during the games?

2: Why doesn't MeTV put the widescreen version of the games OTA? I realize they can't be HD, but.. if they picture is there, why not show it widescreen SD?


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/20404034
> 
> 
> I just watched the Durham Bulls game on Me TV OTA 50-2. I saw on the commercials that the games are available in HD on TWC 1151. I am outside the DMA and don't have that channel, but I do have 2 questions:
> 
> 1: Is ch 1151 always available on TWC in Raleigh or just during the games?



1151 carries a splash screen with the next game time when the game is not live. Unlike most of the other 11xx channels, it's not available in clear-QAM.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/20396431
> 
> 
> I had issues with FOX (via DirecTV) on Monday night during House. I wonder if there are other issues involved, not just on 50.2, but FOX overall. Anyone else seeing pixelation or other types of issues?
> 
> 
> I watched a recording from FOX last night and it was flawless.



I'm finally back in town, and watched House from 5/2 recorded OTA from 50.1. It was terrible.. the worst breakups I've seen OTA in years. I wonder if they were running at low power or something? I've not yet watched anything else from Fox that happened during my trip. I hope its was a temporary issue..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewwho, It has gotten better but than so has the weather with less wind. Last night I watched 50.2 freeze about twice in a 2 hr time slot. This is not counting the wierdness when it changes from one show to the next.


I am already tired of Mary Tyler Moore show







but the better half is really into it ;(


Oh well, it gives me time to read up on my PS3.


----------



## jspENC

Anyone heard of or given this a shot around the triangle yet? It was in the newspaper there (the Observer) and is #1 on amazon right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Thin-Lea...5229973&sr=8-1


----------



## evan237




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20427651
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of or given this a shot around the triangle yet? It was in the newspaper there (the Observer) and is #1 on amazon right now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Thin-Lea...5229973&sr=8-1



One of our regular members on the Greensboro forum brought this up. I've already got two antennas at my house (one in the attic and one outside) so I don't need a third antenna.


However, if the reviews are what they seem to be for this leaf antenna, I might buy one for a family member to reintroduce them to OTA. Here's a link from a local newspaper article about this antenna:

http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/05/...ylink=misearch 


And the company's website:

http://www.gomohu.com


----------



## DonB2

I watched the Install demo of that antenna. I was not impressed. They needed a model to demonstrate it. Instead they had some guy that looked liked he just got thru working under his car.


That aside I found it odd that the connector is black and the antenna is white.


At first I thought the idea was to mount it directly behind your tv but apparently any metal as one would expect kills the signal.


It reminds me of another antenna I bought a few years back that was a printed circuit board inside of a white plastic shell square case. It worked ok but for this area my 4228's surpassed it.


Anyway on another note can someone help me.


I watched a couple episodes of a new "Spy" type show that debuted on Friday and I think it was on 5.1 but now I can not find it. Maybe they moved it or pulled it. But I hope not because it was not a bad show.


----------



## NCCaniac

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jspENC* 
Anyone heard of or given this a shot around the triangle yet? It was in the newspaper there (the Observer) and is #1 on amazon right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Thin-Lea...5229973&sr=8-1
I had not heard of it, but after reading up on it, since they are right here in town, I decided to order one and give it a try. I have an antenna in the attic for my main TV setup downstairs, but the upstairs TV has a small in room antenna that has mixed results. Hopefully the Mohu Leaf will work better. I will report back here when I have had time to test it. (Not sure when it will arrive, though, as they are on backorder until Wednesday according to the web site.)


----------



## kirkusinnc

Hello,

My external hard drive that was attached to my TWC 8300HD has apparently died today. Trying to troubleshoot but I don't know what version of software is running on the box. Do you know how to find out the version of Navigator and how to acccess any more detailed info/diagnostic screens?


I've read that some versions of Navigator are not very cooperative about supporting external hard drives and I'd like to see if I'm running one of the affected versions.


Regards, Kirk


[Update]

My external hard drive was definitely bad... Replaced and I'm back up and running... Of course, I lost all of my recordings :-(


----------



## DonB2

To answer my own question:

"Anyway on another note can someone help me.


I watched a couple episodes of a new "Spy" type show that debuted on Friday and I think it was on 5.1 but now I can not find it. Maybe they moved it or pulled it. But I hope not because it was not a bad show."


And the answer is:

Chaos

CBS - Fri, 4/01, 8:00 PM 1 hr

"Pilot"

New, 4/01/2011, Drama, Comedy

After his new job at the CIA is cut on his first day, Rick Martinez is enlisted by the CIA Deputy Director to be a mole in a team of rogue agents that he would love to fire, but when the agents learn of Rick's scheme he must play by their rules.

Credits: Rick Overton (Actor),Freddy RodrÃ*guez (Actor),Margo Martindale (Actor), Eric Close (Actor),Alessandro Juliani (Actor),Tim Blake Nelson (Actor),Frank Bruynbroek (Actor), James Murray (Actor), Adam Godley (Actor), Carmen Ejogo (Actor),Bambadjan Bamba (Actor), Christina Cole (Actor), Brett Ratner (Director),Tom Spezialy (Teleplay)


Apparently there is a whole season of eppisodes for it:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1591468/ 


But I only saw about 3 episodes and now it appears to have been pulled.


On another note: I am still having reception issues on 50



And on another Note: Last night 5-17 I tried to watch a show on PBS 4.1 and my Samsung HD set top box had lost the channel mapping for this channel only. When I went thru the channel choices I had as main channels 50.1, 5.1 and 4. It was not 4.1 so acts like it lost the mapping to whatever channel 4.1 is really on.


----------



## dgmayor

Got an email from Time Warner this morning that as of yesterday they upgraded Road Runner Turbo from 10Mbps down to 15Mbps.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20463440
> 
> 
> Got an email from Time Warner this morning that as of yesterday they upgraded Road Runner Turbo from 10Mbps down to 15Mbps.



Just in time for me to move to Richmond..


Drew


----------



## scottkolo

Hi -- New to this forum, and just bought a house in Apex, NC. Will be getting TWC as soon as we move in.


My question is with the whole house DVR, does each sattelite playback unit function as a digital set-top box and provide all digital station and guide/navigator capabilities in addition to allowing sattelite dvr functionality?


Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## DonB2

[Just in time for me to move to Richmond..]


What? I thought you worked from home.


That few year old triple decker highway they built up there amazes me.


----------



## fmoraes

Just did a speedtest before and after powering off my cable modem and now I am getting 1Mbit up...


----------



## scsiraid

Saw this in TWC's 'changes' section of their website. Probably gonna make some folks less than happy.....


On or about June 16th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (in-the-clear) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a ClearQAM device): WTVD, WTVD HD, WTVD Live Well HD D2, WTVD Accuweather D3.


----------



## nitdawg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *fmoraes* 
Just did a speedtest before and after powering off my cable modem and now I am getting 1Mbit up...
Ahhh, me to. I was at 20 down, 0.35 up before, now I'm 20 down and 1 up. Maybe this is how TWC celebrates their victory in NC .


----------



## nitdawg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *scottkolo* 
Hi -- New to this forum, and just bought a house in Apex, NC. Will be getting TWC as soon as we move in.


My question is with the whole house DVR, does each sattelite playback unit function as a digital set-top box and provide all digital station and guide/navigator capabilities in addition to allowing sattelite dvr functionality?


Thanks,

Scott.
I don't have TV service through TWC, but I believe TWC now has a whole-house DVR solution. TWC is cable and not satellite, however. The satellite companies also provide similar solutions. Hit their websites to compare and maybe someone who has the TWC whole-house system will chime in.


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nitdawg* 
I don't have TV service through TWC, but I believe TWC now has a whole-house DVR solution. TWC is cable and not satellite, however. The satellite companies also provide similar solutions. Hit their websites to compare and maybe someone who has the TWC whole-house system will chime in.
I think the OP is trying to determine how clunky TWC's "whole house" DVR is (eg, can you watch live TV, access the guide, schedule recordings, etc) and by "satellite" he means "remote", "secondary", etc.


I can't speak to TWC's solution, but there are several 3rd party solutions out there that have decent interfaces, and allow you to watch live TV, access the guide, stop playback in one room and resume it in another, etc and have no monthly fees. Probably the most turnkey cable-ready solution is Moxi (with a Moxi Mate as the "satellite" unit). I personally use SageTV which also has all these features and a nice HD300 extender to use as a "satellite" unit. But it doesn't support cable card, so you need to rely on something like an HD-PVR or Colossus to re-digitize the component output of the cable (or satellite) company's digital settop box. Others have been happy with Windows Media Center 7 which does support Cable Card, and using xbox360s as their "satellite" units.


Drew


----------



## cgreco

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nitdawg* 
Ahhh, me to. I was at 20 down, 0.35 up before, now I'm 20 down and 1 up. Maybe this is how TWC celebrates their victory in NC .
Thanks for the heads up. I just power-cycled the cable modem and I'm also getting 1Mbps upload speeds.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20463606
> 
> 
> Just in time for me to move to Richmond..
> 
> 
> Drew



Drew, your presence will be missed. Good luck up North!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20474881
> 
> 
> I think the OP is trying to determine how clunky TWC's "whole house" DVR is (eg, can you watch live TV, access the guide, schedule recordings, etc) and by "satellite" he means "remote", "secondary", etc.
> 
> 
> I can't speak to TWC's solution, but there are several 3rd party solutions out there that have decent interfaces, and allow you to watch live TV, access the guide, stop playback in one room and resume it in another, etc and have no monthly fees. Probably the most turnkey cable-ready solution is Moxi (with a Moxi Mate as the "satellite" unit). I personally use SageTV which also has all these features and a nice HD300 extender to use as a "satellite" unit. But it doesn't support cable card, so you need to rely on something like an HD-PVR or Colossus to re-digitize the component output of the cable (or satellite) company's digital settop box. Others have been happy with Windows Media Center 7 which does support Cable Card, and using xbox360s as their "satellite" units.
> 
> 
> Drew



Ha! Yes, now I see "satellite" term...that makes more sense. Will the HDHomeRun Prime work with SageTV? Sage does make extending easy (and small, and quiet...) although I've been quite happy with 7MC and the 360 extenders.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco* /forum/post/20474931
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I just power-cycled the cable modem and I'm also getting 1Mbps upload speeds.



I haven't power cycled since we lost power a few weeks ago and I also would not have thought to do that, sometimes that fmoraes knows what he's talking 'bout.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/20445020
> 
> 
> I had not heard of it, but after reading up on it, since they are right here in town, I decided to order one and give it a try. I have an antenna in the attic for my main TV setup downstairs, but the upstairs TV has a small in room antenna that has mixed results. Hopefully the Mohu Leaf will work better. I will report back here when I have had time to test it. (Not sure when it will arrive, though, as they are on backorder until Wednesday according to the web site.)



Just a follow-up on this....the Mohu Leaf antenna arrived last Thursday and I had a chance to try it on the upstairs TV on Saturday. That TV had previously been connected to a Channel Master 4220 antenna which I had hid behind some furniture....not an optimal arrangement. Bottom line is that when positioned in optimal locations on the wall behind the TV it did as well or slightly better than the CM 4220 positioned in its optimal position behind a recliner. The Leaf seemed to raise the reception bar about 5-10 points on the signal strength scale compared to the 4220. Though not a huge difference, I plan to keep it as I can hide it behind a picture on the wall (although I have not tried that yet to see if it impacts reception) and that offers more flexibility on placement than trying to hide the 4220. (If I eventually run another line from the attic antenna, that will likely be a better option, but for now, the Leaf seems a worthy antenna for the price.)


Note, this was on an interior wall roughly in the direction of the Garner towers. If mounted on an exterior wall facing toward the towers, I am sure the reception would be significantly better than the location I am using. Not bad for an unpowered indoor antenna.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/20476282
> 
> 
> Note, this was on an interior wall roughly in the direction of the Garner towers. If mounted on an exterior wall facing toward the towers, I am sure the reception would be significantly better than the location I am using. Not bad for an unpowered indoor antenna.



Wow, that is pretty nice! I wonder how it would work in an attic mount, although one of the reasons to use the attic is to hide the XXL coat hangers not for stealth, but it keeps getting good reviews on amazon (however much that's worth).


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20476232
> 
> 
> Ha! Yes, now I see "satellite" term...that makes more sense. Will the HDHomeRun Prime work with SageTV? Sage does make extending easy (and small, and quiet...) although I've been quite happy with 7MC and the 360 extenders.



SageTV does not support DRM, so the HDHR-Prime will work only as it would with other systems that do not support DRM, in that it would only be able to make use of "copy freely" channels.


With TWC, copy-freely is basically what you get with clear-qam, so it would have no advantage over a normal HDHR (other than having accurate channel mapping data). Other cable providers pass everything but the premiums (eg, HBO) as copy freely. So it would be useful in a different region. I think that Comcast passes most things as copy freely, and they're the provider I'll have in Richmond (just outside of Fios territory, darn it!). If I decide to get a prime after I move, I'll let you know!


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/20476282
> 
> 
> Just a follow-up on this....the Mohu Leaf antenna arrived last Thursday and I had a chance to try it on the upstairs TV on Saturday. That TV had previously been connected to a Channel Master 4220 antenna which I had hid behind some furniture....not an optimal arrangement. Bottom line is that when positioned in optimal locations on the wall behind the TV it did as well or slightly better than the CM 4220 positioned in its optimal position behind a recliner. The Leaf seemed to raise the reception bar about 5-10 points on the signal strength scale compared to the 4220. Though not a huge difference, I plan to keep it as I can hide it behind a picture on the wall (although I have not tried that yet to see if it impacts reception) and that offers more flexibility on placement than trying to hide the 4220. (If I eventually run another line from the attic antenna, that will likely be a better option, but for now, the Leaf seems a worthy antenna for the price.)
> 
> 
> Note, this was on an interior wall roughly in the direction of the Garner towers. If mounted on an exterior wall facing toward the towers, I am sure the reception would be significantly better than the location I am using. Not bad for an unpowered indoor antenna.



Interesting. Thanks for sharing. I wonder if this flat antenna has some sort of multi path rejection capability that normal antennas don't??


----------



## DonB2

"Interesting. Thanks for sharing. I wonder if this flat antenna has some sort of multi path rejection capability that normal antennas don't??"


That would be nice.


So on antennas that have a chicken wire grid on the backside( I am referring to the square metal fence looking section on the backside of a 4228 for example)- Isn't to stop secondary signal from coming in from the opposite direction of the transmitter? And does this chickenwire need to be grounded to be effective.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20476320
> 
> 
> Wow, that is pretty nice! I wonder how it would work in an attic mount, although one of the reasons to use the attic is to hide the XXL coat hangers not for stealth, but it keeps getting good reviews on amazon (however much that's worth).



Just to clarify...this antenna is not the Holy Grail.







Signal strength with the Mohu Leaf was not as good last night as it was on Saturday, so there are still issues of atmospheric condition, possible multipath (my house down a hill with terrain issues between me and the Garner antenna farm). But, I had the same issues with the CM 4220 I was using before and the Leaf does slightly better on signal reception and due to its size and weight has much better placement options. It picks up all the local channels, including WUNC 4.1-4.3, but does have some trouble with WTVD (11). So, for my location there may not be a perfect solution, but if you are still trying to find an indoor antenna that is not too pricey, it seems worth trying. (Oh and for reference purposes, I am in NW Cary near the corner of Maynard and High House.)


----------



## DonB2

NCCaniac,


I am in a low section my self with surrounding higher ground and plenty of trees. I still do not think I have achieved as good reception on 50.2 this year as I did last year when it was the Retro channel.


In addition I have noticed the volume level will drop off and than come back up to original volume. It seems to coincide with signal strength but not positive.


I never experienced this on 50.2 before the switch to the new METV.


But I can believe Me has anything to do with it.


I sooner blame it on the weird weather we have been having and how the trees between me and the Garner Farm have been rearranged.


BTW - I use a boosted 4228 in my attic. The Booster is a CM777


----------



## jspENC

Don,


I believe you are overloaded. I would take off the amp.


----------



## DonB2

The amp has been on there for about five years. Without it I am underloaded


----------



## Sebaz

I live in Garner, close to the intersection of Crowder and Ten Ten. A few weeks ago I installed an Antennas Direct DB4 antenna in the attic, and reception has been perfect in all the main channels, including 11.1, even though they broadcast in VHF and the antenna is only UHF. The diagnostics in my TV set tells me that CBS, ABC, NBC and FOX oscillate between a SNR of 30 and 35 dB. According to antennapoint.com, I'm 5.7 miles away from ABC, and 6.1 from the rest, and they are all in the same general direction, which obviously I pointed the antenna to.


So ever since I installed this antenna everything that I recorded in Windows Media Center has been flawless, as opposed to when I had an indoor antenna which gave me digital glitches every now and then depending on the channel.


However, this morning ABC is unwatchable with the antenna because I'm getting these horrible glitches very often, sometimes every few seconds, other times every few minutes. So to see if it was a problem from the source, I switched to the Directv DVR and rewinded a little bit to watch the same point in time where I had seen the glitches in Media Center/antenna. The Directv signal didn't have any glitches.


So I disconnected the antenna from the computer and connected it to the TV set since it gives more information about the signal strength than Media Center. For CBS, NBC and FOX it shows me the same strength as normal, but for ABC it's all over the place, going from full strength to 0, usually staying at 75%, and the SNR averaging 25 dB but also going up to 30 or down to zero.


I don't know a lot about broadcast technology, but since the antenna gave me a glitch free and strong signal for weeks, am I right to assume that the local ABC affiliate is having problems with their broadcasting equipment today?


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/20501608
> 
> 
> ABC it's all over the place, going from full strength to 0, usually staying at 75%, and the SNR averaging 25 dB but also going up to 30 or down to zero.
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot about broadcast technology, but since the antenna gave me a glitch free and strong signal for weeks, am I right to assume that the local ABC affiliate is having problems with their broadcasting equipment today?



My understanding is that VHF 11 is much more subject to interference from FM radio, and from "noise" in your electrical wires than the UHF statios. Have you installed any new wireless gadgets recently, or starting running something which could be electrically noisy? (like a new A/C unit)?


Drew


----------



## conquistador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/20501608
> 
> 
> So I disconnected the antenna from the computer and connected it to the TV set since it gives more information about the signal strength than Media Center. For CBS, NBC and FOX it shows me the same strength as normal, but for ABC it's all over the place, going from full strength to 0, usually staying at 75%, and the SNR averaging 25 dB but also going up to 30 or down to zero.



Channel 11 has been much less reliable than usual for me over the past couple of days also. As measured by the software that came with my HDHomerun tuner, I had been getting signal strength around 85-90% and signal/noise around 80-85% using my indoor rabbit ears. The signal strength is only slightly lower now (80-85), but the signal/noise is down to around 50.


----------



## Trip in VA

The atmosphere has been someone nuts the last few days. This morning I managed to nab WTNC-LD for the first time here, plus got WNCR-LD for the first time since 2009, and I got WPDE/WWMB from Florence and WUNJ/WWAY/WECT from Wilmington. You could be seeing interference from other signals; my local ION signal has been down in strength due to co-channel interference off the back of my antenna.


Of course, it could also be something at the station, or something else entirely. I know my local PBS on channel 3 takes a dive by about 6 dB SNR every summer as the noise floor rises under it for reasons I cannot explain. It could be increased thermal noise or something.


- Trip


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/20501608
> 
> 
> I live in Garner, close to the intersection of Crowder and Ten Ten. A few weeks ago I installed an Antennas Direct DB4 antenna in the attic, and reception has been perfect in all the main channels, including 11.1, even though they broadcast in VHF and the antenna is only UHF. The diagnostics in my TV set tells me that CBS, ABC, NBC and FOX oscillate between a SNR of 30 and 35 dB. According to antennapoint.com, I'm 5.7 miles away from ABC, and 6.1 from the rest, and they are all in the same general direction, which obviously I pointed the antenna to.
> 
> 
> So ever since I installed this antenna everything that I recorded in Windows Media Center has been flawless, as opposed to when I had an indoor antenna which gave me digital glitches every now and then depending on the channel.
> 
> 
> However, this morning ABC is unwatchable with the antenna because I'm getting these horrible glitches very often, sometimes every few seconds, other times every few minutes. So to see if it was a problem from the source, I switched to the Directv DVR and rewinded a little bit to watch the same point in time where I had seen the glitches in Media Center/antenna. The Directv signal didn't have any glitches.
> 
> 
> So I disconnected the antenna from the computer and connected it to the TV set since it gives more information about the signal strength than Media Center. For CBS, NBC and FOX it shows me the same strength as normal, but for ABC it's all over the place, going from full strength to 0, usually staying at 75%, and the SNR averaging 25 dB but also going up to 30 or down to zero.
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot about broadcast technology, but since the antenna gave me a glitch free and strong signal for weeks, am I right to assume that the local ABC affiliate is having problems with their broadcasting equipment today?



My bet would be overload. I believe you have way too much antenna for the distance to the transmitter. Im using a similar antenna (CM4221HD) at about 3 times the distance and have TONS of signal and am attenuating for best performance. SNR for 8VSB only has to be in the low 20's for acceptable performance.


----------



## jspENC

At weird signal times, try WCTI which is 12 or WWAY which is 46 and see if those don't come in to replace WTVD.


----------



## ejb1980

I, too, have noticed things acting crazy the past few days. WRAL, WLFL, and WRDC have been coming in rather poorly. The Greensboro channels (all, except WUNL and WXII, which I never get) are either perfect or gone (usually they are a little pixelated, but watchable), but WTVD has been extremely reliable. This is my first summer down here. How does the oppressive heat effect TV reception?


----------



## Sebaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20510470
> 
> 
> My bet would be overload. I believe you have way too much antenna for the distance to the transmitter. Im using a similar antenna (CM4221HD) at about 3 times the distance and have TONS of signal and am attenuating for best performance. SNR for 8VSB only has to be in the low 20's for acceptable performance.



I don't think so. This antenna is UHF only, so it can't be too much for a VHF signal. If anything, it gets less of a VHF signal than a proper VHF antenna.


But, the problem was only that day when I posted this. I haven't watched much ABC since then, but Jimmy Kimmel from the last two days were problem free, and I tuned in at different times during the day to see if it happened and it didn't.


My guess is that it's WTVD (ABC)'s fault for broadcasting in VHF when nobody else does, but also at such low power. According to antennapoint.com, these are the numbers for the major stations:


ABC: 19.19 kW

FOX: 1000.00 kW

NBC: 244.4 kW

CBS: 916.0 kW


So correct me if I'm making the wrong assumption since I'm not a technician, but the numbers seem clear to me. With the low power from ABC, anything can interfere with their signal. But, knock on wood, it's not happening since that morning, so we'll see.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sebaz* /forum/post/20515673
> 
> 
> I don't think so. This antenna is UHF only, so it can't be too much for a VHF signal. If anything, it gets less of a VHF signal than a proper VHF antenna.
> 
> 
> But, the problem was only that day when I posted this. I haven't watched much ABC since then, but Jimmy Kimmel from the last two days were problem free, and I tuned in at different times during the day to see if it happened and it didn't.
> 
> 
> My guess is that it's WTVD (ABC)'s fault for broadcasting in VHF when nobody else does, but also at such low power. According to antennapoint.com, these are the numbers for the major stations:
> 
> 
> ABC: 19.19 kW
> 
> FOX: 1000.00 kW
> 
> NBC: 244.4 kW
> 
> CBS: 916.0 kW
> 
> 
> So correct me if I'm making the wrong assumption since I'm not a technician, but the numbers seem clear to me. With the low power from ABC, anything can interfere with their signal. But, knock on wood, it's not happening since that morning, so we'll see.



A VHF-Hi signal requires a lot less power than a UHF signal.


As 6 miles from the transmitter, you would probably be fine with a piece of wire in the attic much less a 4 bay bowtie antenna.


----------



## DonB2

Was it mostly VHF frequencies that were sold off by the GOV?


I can't recall what issues VHF frequencies have and even if the issues are for both Both High And Low VHF frequencies.


But I do know that UHF frequencies can cause lots of Ghosting using a Analog term.


----------



## jspENC

UHF was sold off above channel 51. Low and high VHF are still wide open, but low power levels and noise have pushed stations to stay away from them. Some areas have good signals with VHF, but most do not.


Motors, appliances, lightning are major problems with VHF.


----------



## DonB2

I think years ago I was happier with VHF in hilly areas because UHF got bounced around a lot. There were not too many motors appliances that affected it back in the 60's.


But I do remember being sucked into buying foam filled 300 ohm cable because it was suppose to have better noise cancellation than Coax. I do not think I used the 300 ohm two months before switching to Coax as the foam filled 300 ohms leads broke just as quickly as standard 300 ohm.


Has anyone else had signal issues when military helicopters fly over? I have.


----------



## HDMe2

I have been having some dropout issues with WTVD this week as well.


I have a Dish receiver... and while WRAL/WRAZ/WNCN and others come in the 95-100 range, WTVD has been typically solid at 80. I know those numbers are essentially meaningless, but they give a relative idea of how my receiver interprets what it sees.


Anyway... while watching the NBA finals this week... Tue and tonight... I was seeing regular dropouts and total loss of signal more than a few times... so much so that I switched over to the Dish SAT version of WTVD to watch the game.


WTVD hasn't been this bad for dropping out for me ever...


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been having some dropout issues with WTVD this week as well.
> 
> 
> I have a Dish receiver... and while WRAL/WRAZ/WNCN and others come in the 95-100 range, WTVD has been typically solid at 80. I know those numbers are essentially meaningless, but they give a relative idea of how my receiver interprets what it sees.
> 
> 
> Anyway... while watching the NBA finals this week... Tue and tonight... I was seeing regular dropouts and total loss of signal more than a few times... so much so that I switched over to the Dish SAT version of WTVD to watch the game.
> 
> 
> WTVD hasn't been this bad for dropping out for me ever...



The crawl this morning says they will be doing antenna maintenance and OTA will be MIA for a few hours late tonight/early tomorrow (6/4 - 6/5).


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20524989
> 
> 
> The crawl this morning says they will be doing antenna maintenance and OTA will be MIA for a few hours late tonight/early tomorrow (6/4 - 6/5).



Usually when a station is down OTA, it will be down on at least Dish, and maybe DirectTV as well.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20524989
> 
> 
> The crawl this morning says they will be doing antenna maintenance and OTA will be MIA for a few hours late tonight/early tomorrow (6/4 - 6/5).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/20525344
> 
> 
> Usually when a station is down OTA, it will be down on at least Dish, and maybe DirectTV as well.



Interesting...


I noticed this morning that I can't see 4, 11, or 30 at all... and I wasn't sure if it was me or them.


WTVD is explained perhaps... but I wonder why PBS and TCT have disappeared. Granted, I don't really watch TCT but I notice when I suddenly lose a channel that I used to have.


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20449750
> 
> 
> To answer my own question:
> 
> "Anyway on another note can someone help me.
> 
> 
> I watched a couple episodes of a new "Spy" type show that debuted on Friday and I think it was on 5.1 but now I can not find it. Maybe they moved it or pulled it. But I hope not because it was not a bad show."
> 
> 
> And the answer is:
> 
> Chaos
> 
> CBS - Fri, 4/01, 8:00 PM 1 hr
> 
> "Pilot"
> 
> New, 4/01/2011, Drama, Comedy
> 
> After his new job at the CIA is cut on his first day, Rick Martinez is enlisted by the CIA Deputy Director to be a mole in a team of rogue agents that he would love to fire, but when the agents learn of Rick's scheme he must play by their rules.
> 
> Credits: Rick Overton (Actor),Freddy RodrÃ*guez (Actor),Margo Martindale (Actor), Eric Close (Actor),Alessandro Juliani (Actor),Tim Blake Nelson (Actor),Frank Bruynbroek (Actor), James Murray (Actor), Adam Godley (Actor), Carmen Ejogo (Actor),Bambadjan Bamba (Actor), Christina Cole (Actor), Brett Ratner (Director),Tom Spezialy (Teleplay)
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a whole season of eppisodes for it:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1591468/
> 
> 
> But I only saw about 3 episodes and now it appears to have been pulled.
> 
> ...



It is now on Saturdays at 8:00 PM on CBS.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20524989
> 
> 
> The crawl this morning says they will be doing antenna maintenance and OTA will be MIA for a few hours late tonight/early tomorrow (6/4 - 6/5).


_...ABC 11 is installing a new broadcast antenna..._


I hope this means they'll be broadcasting a stronger signal.


----------



## Trip in VA

If that's the case, I'd bet money they're looking to change from horizontal polarity to circular.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20529610
> 
> 
> If that's the case, I'd bet money they're looking to change from horizontal polarity to circular.
> 
> 
> - Trip



I wonder if they read what we talked about back when the transition took place in regard to WCTI being circularly polorized, or if it is just a coincidence? Are other ABC VHF's doing the same thing?


----------



## Trip in VA

KABC, KGO, and KTRK were already circular. WPVI applied to go circular and boost power. That leaves WABC as the only one other than WTVD that is horizontal only. (Not counting KFSN, which is on UHF, and WLS, which is moving to UHF.)


I don't think they need a new permit to replace the antenna, so WTVD replacing it without an application would be okay.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

SO - what advantages do they gain by switching to a circular polarization instead ?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/20530074
> 
> 
> SO - what advantages do they gain by switching to a circular polarization instead ?



It seems to penetrate through buildings and obstructions better than horizontal. That is why most FM radio stations use circular.


----------



## tylerSC

Does circular polarization increase gain or signal strength for UHF frequencies as well? It seems like most UHF signals in the Carolinas use horizontal but I could be wrong.


----------



## HDMe2

I just saw the scroll on WTVD via Dish... which is what I'm watching since I haven't been able to get 11 OTA all weekend.


Channel 4 came back for me... but not channel 30... I don't care about 30, but it seems like a weird coincidence. Also not sure why I lost PBS for most of a day there too.


Good to know that WTVD is doing something that will improve things, because I know a lot of people have been experiencing difficulties with them.


----------



## DonB2

dundakitty,


Thanks for the UPDate on Chaos !!! Hope it says there for awhile so I can watch it.


----------



## HDMe2

Here's a dumb question...


How are WTVD's OTA-only customers supposed to read that crawl to find out why they aren't getting WTVD OTA?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20534979
> 
> 
> Here's a dumb question...
> 
> 
> How are WTVD's OTA-only customers supposed to read that crawl to find out why they aren't getting WTVD OTA?



They probably saw it when watching the day before (like I did).


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20529610
> 
> 
> If that's the case, I'd bet money they're looking to change from horizontal polarity to circular.
> 
> 
> - Trip



From the N&O



If you're an over-the-air television viewer and having trouble picking up the Heat vs. Mavericks NBA showdown this week, the problem could be due to an antenna change at WTVD.

WTVD is in the process of replacing their current horizontal antenna with a circular polarized antenna, which general manager John Idler says will have double the power for over-the-air viewers.

It will mean an improved signal for viewers, and we'll also be able to reach more of them," Idler said.

Maintenance workers took down the old antenna yesterday, but work on the new antenna won't be completed for about a week. In the interim, the station is using an auxiliary antenna to broadcast its signal.

Idler says viewers could have some reception problems, but they really shouldn't notice much of a difference this week. As of Wednesday, Idler said the station had only received three emails from viewers with minor issues in outlying areas.

The phone number to reach the station's Durham office is (919) 683-1111. ABC11 can be viewed on over-the-air channels 11.1, 11.2, 11.3.

The change does not affect cable and satellite viewers.



Read more: http://blogs.newsobserver.com/tv/wtv...#ixzz1OkIIHCuG


----------



## HDMe2

I've been able to watch WTVD via Dish... but the first day OTA went blank, I was quite surprised and disappointed. I typically prefer to watch the OTA signal for our local channels.


I know they are doing the antenna work to reach a larger "demand"... but if you think about it, that response is actually quite damning... if they haven't received hardly any complaints about not being able to receive WTVD suddenly... doesn't that imply their current viewership isn't that large? I mean, if there is SO much demand that they are taking the antenna down during THE NBA FINALS in an area where basketball is king... and aren't getting many complaints... then how much demand is there really?


----------



## drewwho

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HDMe2* 
if there is SO much demand that they are taking the antenna down during THE NBA FINALS in an area where basketball is king... and aren't getting many complaints... then how much demand is there really?
I had no idea WTVD was down, since I don't watch it. I'm in Cary, and I watch ABC via WXLV from Greensboro, since WTVD overly compresses their signal. Maybe a large fraction of OTA viewers do the same.


Drew


----------



## jspENC

I don't know how 11 can say "double the power?" It has nothing to do with power, but how the signal travels. Also it won't reach more people unless more cable companies pick them up or people out of market turn their antenna around.


I do see a huge improvement with this move for people with rabbit ears or those out on the 60 to 70 mile radius from the tower, however, minus lightning storms and noise from appliances which can still make the signal become hard to watch at times.


----------



## Trip in VA

They say "doubles the power" because they're going from 45 kW H/0 kW V to 45 kW H/45 kW V, which I believe requires twice the transmitter input power.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

It depends on the tuner - some are fine and some aren't.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20546196
> 
> 
> They say "doubles the power" because they're going from 45 kW H/0 kW V to 45 kW H/45 kW V, which I believe requires twice the transmitter input power.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Oh. I didn't know they could do that. I thought it was half 45 H and the other Half V


----------



## aldamon

Woohoo! Now we just need to get the PBS antenna in the location as the rest of them. A man can dream...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone* /forum/post/20545018
> 
> 
> From the N&O
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an over-the-air television viewer and having trouble picking up the Heat vs. Mavericks NBA showdown this week, the problem could be due to an antenna change at WTVD.
> 
> WTVD is in the process of replacing their current horizontal antenna with a circular polarized antenna, which general manager John Idler says will have double the power for over-the-air viewers.
> 
> It will mean an improved signal for viewers, and we'll also be able to reach more of them," Idler said.
> 
> Maintenance workers took down the old antenna yesterday, but work on the new antenna won't be completed for about a week. In the interim, the station is using an auxiliary antenna to broadcast its signal.
> 
> Idler says viewers could have some reception problems, but they really shouldn't notice much of a difference this week. As of Wednesday, Idler said the station had only received three emails from viewers with minor issues in outlying areas.
> 
> The phone number to reach the station's Durham office is (919) 683-1111. ABC11 can be viewed on over-the-air channels 11.1, 11.2, 11.3.
> 
> The change does not affect cable and satellite viewers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://blogs.newsobserver.com/tv/wtv...#ixzz1OkIIHCuG


----------



## Trip in VA

Funny you should mention PBS...


I just decoded 4-1 UNCTV on channel 46. The Oxford translator must have signed on recently, perhaps as recently as today, as I've been DXing for two weeks and hadn't seen it before.


EDIT: The signal kept jumping up and down on my spectrum analyzer, presumably as it was going on and off the air. Now it seems to be just off, as I've not seen it pop back up. Maybe it'll come back up in a bit.


EDIT2: Still jumping up and down. Can't get it to decode long enough to get TSReader data on it, but I do have the attached image to show for it.










- Trip


----------



## DonB2

I wish I could get my antenna oriented (If indeed that is the issue) for 50.2 as it still Pixelates on occasion and audio even drops by a third and them comes back up to the previous audio volume. I don't think I ever experienced any other ATSC station have audio drop off and yet not also see digital issues.


So PBS will have another avenue to host their Selathons on? Oh Joy. Another evening of the power of money


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20550036
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention PBS...
> 
> 
> I just decoded 4-1 UNCTV on channel 46. The Oxford translator must have signed on recently, perhaps as recently as today, as I've been DXing for two weeks and hadn't seen it before.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Trip, so WUNC is putting up another transmitter?


----------



## Trip in VA

Yeah, it's to fill in at least part of the hole that was left behind by WUNC moving to 25 and going directional to protect WTVR Richmond.


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

Just curious has anyone noticed that when weather is impacting the OTA 5.1 channel that the QAM version of it over cable is also impacted?


----------



## aldamon

I think the WTVD/ABC11 antenna upgrade worked. It was a chore to tune in the channel before, but I hardly have to try to get a signal now.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/20581048
> 
> 
> I think the WTVD/ABC11 antenna upgrade worked. It was a chore to tune in the channel before, but I hardly have to try to get a signal now.



That's a good sign. Maybe we will hear from others the same thing. It would be nice to hear this from someone 70 or 75 miles away that they can now view the channel instead of pixelation or cutting out. I might have to get a real VHF antenna and see what I might can do way down here.


----------



## ejb1980

I am not quite 70 miles away, but I am in Burlington. Most of the full-power Raleigh channels have always been easy to receive here, except WRDC and WTVD, even though I am in a little dip and the antenna has to shoot through a big tree and 2 close buildings. Since the upgrade, WTVD is now just as reliable as WRAL, WRAZ, WNCN, WLFL, and WUVC. Ironically, since the upgrade, WSET from Lynchburg hasn't been coming in. It was the only Roanoke DMA station that came in without turning the antenna. Would the upgrade effect the reception of a non-adjacent but close channel?


----------



## HDMe2

When did the antenna work finish?


I tried just a couple of days ago and still no scan for WTVD... so I was waiting to read something in this thread. I'll have to try and scan later to see if it is back now.


----------



## Kevad

Did anyone else using Time Warner QAM lose WTVD as well? I was getting no signal in SageTV, and figured they just remapped the channel. However, after a rescan in HDhomerun, it doesn't show up anywhere.


Perhaps that's a sign it's time to switch to OTA...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/20584627
> 
> 
> Did anyone else using Time Warner QAM lose WTVD as well? I was getting no signal in SageTV, and figured they just remapped the channel. However, after a rescan in HDhomerun, it doesn't show up anywhere.
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's a sign it's time to switch to OTA...



TWC's Channel Changes website indicates the following...


On or about June 16th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (in-the-clear) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a ClearQAM device): WTVD, WTVD HD, WTVD Live Well HD D2, WTVD Accuweather D3.


http://www.timewarnercable.com/East/...nelchange.html 


Perhaps they have taken ABC-11 to SDV?


----------



## scsiraid

Well... ABC-11 isnt SDV... but its down in the basement of the spectrum at 117 Mhz... The PID is x1E1.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20583043
> 
> 
> When did the antenna work finish?
> 
> 
> I tried just a couple of days ago and still no scan for WTVD... so I was waiting to read something in this thread. I'll have to try and scan later to see if it is back now.



Do we know that they have finished? The signal strength is about the same as it has been here. 25dB SNR.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20584682
> 
> 
> TWC's Channel Changes website indicates the following...
> 
> 
> On or about June 16th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (in-the-clear) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a ClearQAM device): WTVD, WTVD HD, WTVD Live Well HD D2, WTVD Accuweather D3.
> 
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/East/...nelchange.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps they have taken ABC-11 to SDV?



Boo. I still use QAM for 2 tv's and lost wtvd 2 days ago. Hopefully its just temporary.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/20581048
> 
> 
> I think the WTVD/ABC11 antenna upgrade worked. It was a chore to tune in the channel before, but I hardly have to try to get a signal now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20584718
> 
> 
> Do we know that they have finished? The signal strength is about the same as it has been here. 25dB SNR.



I was responding based on aldamon's post (quoted above yours) that said he was getting it better now. I haven't tried yet today, but last I tried, it was still gone for me... and I used to have no trouble getting WTVD... so I have to think that once the antenna work is completed I would get it back again.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20584856
> 
> 
> Boo. I still use QAM for 2 tv's and lost wtvd 2 days ago. Hopefully its just temporary.



I remember when they last tried putting WNCN (I think?) on some low channel, lots of folks had trouble tuning it, complained and they reshuffled again a few days later. Maybe they didn't learn that lesson and made the same mistake with WTVD.


So you might want to complain to TWC about it if you haven't already. And maybe complain to WTVD that you can't get their signal and they'll push TWC from the other end.


----------



## Scooper

I had some problems for a couple days (OTA), but they seem to be resolved now.


----------



## jamieh1

Ive started to pull in WTVD at night here in Washington NC, 88 miles from the tower. Have not pulled in since the transition 2 years ago.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20581129
> 
> 
> That's a good sign. Maybe we will hear from others the same thing. It would be nice to hear this from someone 70 or 75 miles away that they can now view the channel instead of pixelation or cutting out. I might have to get a real VHF antenna and see what I might can do way down here.



Well, with the unamplified antenna in my room, the biggest trouble spot for WTVD in my house, the signal was very strong this week but weak again this weekend. Placebo maybe? Dunno but it seems like they're still tweaking to me.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20529610
> 
> 
> If that's the case, I'd bet money they're looking to change from horizontal polarity to circular.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Nice! I just got an email from one of their engineers and indeed, they replaced their horizontal polarized antenna with a circular polarized version for better indoor reception. If I had a prize befitting, you would be the winner.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20592284
> 
> 
> Nice! I just got an email from one of their engineers and indeed, they replaced their horizontal polarized antenna with a circular polarized version for better indoor reception. If I had a prize befitting, you would be the winner.



Hehe, no prize is necessary.










I just hope it helps with reception.


- Trip


----------



## JJ555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20584682
> 
> 
> TWC's Channel Changes website indicates the following...
> 
> On or about June 16th, Time Warner Cable will be making technical changes to our cable system that may disrupt your ability to view the following unencrypted (in-the-clear) channels on a digital television or other device that includes a QAM tuner (a ClearQAM device): WTVD, WTVD HD, WTVD Live Well HD D2, WTVD Accuweather D3.



It has been 5 days and Time Warner QAM WTVD HD is still missing (or if they have re-mapped it, I can't find it). Anyone know what the story is?


----------



## Kevad

Have you called Time Warner to ask what's going on? Might be worth it - I just have RR service, so I don't officially get the QAM channels and didn't want to call and complain. Ended up switching to OTA, and the one trouble spot I'd had in the past (WTVD) has been fixed with their recent transmitter upgrade.


----------



## nitdawg

According to one of their engineers, the antenna work for WTVD is complete. The physical QAM channels are now on 99-1, -2, and -3. Their previous channel coincided with channel 22 and were experiencing some interference issues...117 MHz was best available. This is likely below signal traps used, so its being stopped out at the curb most likely.


----------



## thewallisgreen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJ555* /forum/post/20593345
> 
> 
> It has been 5 days and Time Warner QAM WTVD HD is still missing (or if they have re-mapped it, I can't find it). Anyone know what the story is?



I'm also unable to get TVD. Engineering said they were moved to 117 MHz due to interference at QAM 78.


I was told the rescan should have brought them back... but it didn't. Manually tuning to 99-1 and 99-2 also failed. I guess at this point it's just a waiting game and hoping there are enough complaints to warrant TWC trying them somewhere else. No ABC11 for me until they do!


----------



## JJ555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20593996
> 
> 
> According to one of their engineers, the antenna work for WTVD is complete. The physical QAM channels are now on 99-1, -2, and -3. Their previous channel coincided with channel 22 and were experiencing some interference issues...117 MHz was best available. This is likely below signal traps used, so its being stopped out at the curb most likely.



Thanks! I'm picking them up now on 99-1, -2, -3.


----------



## donnied4rko

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thewallisgreen* 
I'm also unable to get TVD. Engineering said they were moved to 117 MHz due to interference at QAM 78.


I was told the rescan should have brought them back... but it didn't. Manually tuning to 99-1 and 99-2 also failed. I guess at this point it's just a waiting game and hoping there are enough complaints to warrant TWC trying them somewhere else. No ABC11 for me until they do!
Same here... I'm using an HDHomeRun tuner and still get nothing on QAM 99-1 and 99-2. All other QAM channels come in fine.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thewallisgreen* /forum/post/20594017
> 
> 
> I'm also unable to get TVD. Engineering said they were moved to 117 MHz due to interference at QAM 78.
> 
> 
> I was told the rescan should have brought them back... but it didn't. Manually tuning to 99-1 and 99-2 also failed. I guess at this point it's just a waiting game and hoping there are enough complaints to warrant TWC trying them somewhere else. No ABC11 for me until they do!



Rather ironic considering all the ads TWC is running now that say cable is superior to sat because sat doesn't give you your local channels (which, of course, is extemely close to false advertising....).


----------



## Retspin

WTVD's antenna upgrade must be working out, my mom can now get them in Greene County after being MIA for 2 years.


----------



## nitdawg

My antenna setup is pretty simple. I have a CM4228HD that I got from WRAL. It is attic mounted, connected to a drop-amp in the attic, then down to my media closet then to my HTPC (PCIe dual Hauppauge 2250). As far as placement, I'm in a tough spot since WUNC and the Garner farm are 160 degrees apart from each other. I aim my antenna 120 right at the Garner farm. This gives me perfect signal for all the signals in that direction. I have multipath issues with WUNC, since my SNR goes from high and then just drops (my kids love their PBS). My recent solution (thanks to Drew!) was to split the line coming into my HTPC, get a kworld USB tuner ($25)...in the end, I got another tuner which really did do a much better job with the WUNC signal, somehow taking care of that multipath.


I was planning on getting a second antenna and possible a network tuner, and after reading about the leaf antenna, I decided I would at least give it a whirl. Well, first off, I hooked it up to a panel downstairs in my office, scotch taped it to a wall and was able to tune in everything. I had no means to test the signal strength on that TV, but everything looked great.


Then I went up to my attic, placed the leaf almost in the same direction (heading at 100) and plugged tried that in lieu of my CM4228HD. Went downstairs, pulled up the Huappauge tuner monitor and I maxed out my SNR for all of Garner and WUNC without any drops. I even picked up the CBS affiliate out of Greensboro at 70%.


The only thing I wouldn't mind getting is WRPX, but as it is, I'm going with the leaf and my 3 tuner setup for now. I will see how it goes over the summer.


Anyways, for something 1/8th the size of my current antenna, this little tiny piece of something really does work. Since there is no difference between front and back, I think its pretty ideal for my setup.


Just wanted to share.

Best,

NitDawg


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donnied4rko* /forum/post/20596796
> 
> 
> Same here... I'm using an HDHomeRun tuner and still get nothing on QAM 99-1 and 99-2. All other QAM channels come in fine.



Coming through fine for me on a Samsung HDTV's built-in tuner. Oddly enough, until I boosted the signal, ABC-11 was the *only* clear-QAM local coming in.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20600446
> 
> 
> My antenna setup is pretty simple. I have a CM4228HD that I got from WRAL. It is attic mounted, connected to a drop-amp in the attic, then down to my media closet then to my HTPC (PCIe dual Hauppauge 2250). As far as placement, I'm in a tough spot since WUNC and the Garner farm are 160 degrees apart from each other. I aim my antenna 120 right at the Garner farm. This gives me perfect signal for all the signals in that direction. I have multipath issues with WUNC, since my SNR goes from high and then just drops (my kids love their PBS). My recent solution (thanks to Drew!) was to split the line coming into my HTPC, get a kworld USB tuner ($25)...in the end, I got another tuner which really did do a much better job with the WUNC signal, somehow taking care of that multipath.
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting a second antenna and possible a network tuner, and after reading about the leaf antenna, I decided I would at least give it a whirl. Well, first off, I hooked it up to a panel downstairs in my office, scotch taped it to a wall and was able to tune in everything. I had no means to test the signal strength on that TV, but everything looked great.
> 
> 
> Then I went up to my attic, placed the leaf almost in the same direction (heading at 100) and plugged tried that in lieu of my CM4228HD. Went downstairs, pulled up the Huappauge tuner monitor and I maxed out my SNR for all of Garner and WUNC without any drops. I even picked up the CBS affiliate out of Greensboro at 70%.
> 
> 
> The only thing I wouldn't mind getting is WRPX, but as it is, I'm going with the leaf and my 3 tuner setup for now. I will see how it goes over the summer.
> 
> 
> Anyways, for something 1/8th the size of my current antenna, this little tiny piece of something really does work. Since there is no difference between front and back, I think its pretty ideal for my setup.



Wow. I am in Cary and also have a CM antenna in the attic. I may have to try using the Leaf I got for the upstairs TV in the attic and compare it to how well the CM antenna does for my downstairs media center.


----------



## DonB2

A coworker is looking to cut his cable bill. He was thinking just keeping TWC roadrunner and dropping TV CABLE. He was thinking of getting a Antenna and going the OTA route.


My question is:

If he drops to basic tv cable will he also get the Subchannels like I get with OTA? i.e. 50.2 and 5.2 and so on?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/20602697
> 
> 
> Wow. I am in Cary and also have a CM antenna in the attic. I may have to try using the Leaf I got for the upstairs TV in the attic and compare it to how well the CM antenna does for my downstairs media center.



I was surprised as well. My biggest issue was with the backside reception on the CM. Now all expected channels are 30/30 with the little leaf. I may play around to try to get WRPX, or maybe point my CM in that direction and see if I can get it...but for $40, it performed as advertised. I'm going to set one up for my parent's HTPC setup down in Fuquay, so I'll see how that goes as well.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20602883
> 
> 
> A coworker is looking to cut his cable bill. He was thinking just keeping TWC roadrunner and dropping TV CABLE. He was thinking of getting a Antenna and going the OTA route.
> 
> 
> My question is:
> 
> If he drops to basic tv cable will he also get the Subchannels like I get with OTA? i.e. 50.2 and 5.2 and so on?



The QAM subs are their for most of the channels. There is an extra sub for WUNC (the MX channel), 5.2, 11.2, 17.2, and 17.3, 22.2, 28.2, and 50.2. No subs for WRPX (only 47.1).


Basic cable tv is still $65/mo.

Broadcast tv is $19/mo


If you go with RR only they install a trap...this in the past has not affected the unencrypted QAM channels, it blocks out all the basic cable channels (1-74). However, WTVD and their subs are now on a frequency that is trapped. Also they occasionally move the channels around which can cause issues on HTPC software.


----------



## DonB2

nitdawg,


Does the "Broadcast tv is $19/mo" work with a TWC cable box to provide 4.1,4.2,4.4,5.1,5.1,11.1,11.2,17.1,17.2,22.1,22.2,28.1,28.2, 50.1, and 50.2? Basically the OTA channels?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20603469
> 
> 
> nitdawg,
> 
> 
> Does the "Broadcast tv is $19/mo" work with a TWC cable box to provide 4.1,4.2,4.4,5.1,5.1,11.1,11.2,17.1,17.2,22.1,22.2,28.1,28.2, 50.1, and 50.2? Basically the OTA channels?



Pretty much, but no cable box...so if you have an analog tuner you will get the analog cable signal (so no HD) for channels 0, 2-24, a bunch of shopping channels. If you have a digital tuner (QAM) you will get the OTA equivalent for those channels you mention and in addition, 2 more HD channels WRPX (ion) and Durham Bulls HD Games channel.


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20602883
> 
> 
> A coworker is looking to cut his cable bill. He was thinking just keeping TWC roadrunner and dropping TV CABLE. He was thinking of getting a Antenna and going the OTA route.
> 
> 
> My question is:
> 
> If he drops to basic tv cable will he also get the Subchannels like I get with OTA? i.e. 50.2 and 5.2 and so on?



Well, he may get a nice surprise from TWC. I recently dumped my entire cable package (one HD DVR and a second TV with no box) and stripped down to just RR. The next day, "retention" called and asked me if I'd like to come back on board with the same set up plus Showtime for a year for $57 per month (total, after taxes). The price is valid for 24 months, cancel any time. Really can't beat that price. They are just basically paying me not to go to AT&T or satellite.


So, your friend might be able to cut his bill considerably for 24 months just by cutting the cord for 24 hours.


----------



## DonB2

Correct me if I am wrong but a Analog Tuner would not get the sub channels like 11.2 and 5.2 for "Broadcast tv is $19/mo".


But a TWC box would get 11.2 and 5.2 subchannels for "Broadcast tv is $19/mo"


Sorry for the confusion


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20603045
> 
> 
> I was surprised as well. My biggest issue was with the backside reception on the CM. Now all expected channels are 30/30 with the little leaf. I may play around to try to get WRPX, or maybe point my CM in that direction and see if I can get it...but for $40, it performed as advertised. I'm going to set one up for my parent's HTPC setup down in Fuquay, so I'll see how that goes as well.



Are you getting WTVD (11) and the subchannels? Recent posts here have talked about the upgrade to the channel 11 transmitter, but I rescanned last night on the upstairs TV and using the Leaf, I did not pick up anything for 11.1, 11.2, etc. (Whereas my attic CM antenna does pick up 11.1)


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdb77a* /forum/post/20606825
> 
> 
> Well, he may get a nice surprise from TWC. ...



If six months ago TWC had done anything close to what they offered you, we'd still be with them, but no, they wouldn't do ANYTHING for us and wouldn't even give us the "triple play" deal (for new customers only of course) they kept bombarding us with on TV ads and mailings (not sure why they bothered mailing us offers they wouldn't let us accept, I guess a blanket junk mailing was cheaper than something targeted).


----------



## mdb77a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/20607774
> 
> 
> If six months ago TWC had done anything close to what they offered you, we'd still be with them, but no, they wouldn't do ANYTHING for us and wouldn't even give us the "triple play" deal (for new customers only of course) they kept bombarding us with on TV ads and mailings (not sure why they bothered mailing us offers they wouldn't let us accept, I guess a blanket junk mailing was cheaper than something targeted).



this was not the 1st time i've dumped TWC cable entirely. so maybe it helped to be a repeat offender


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/20607526
> 
> 
> Are you getting WTVD (11) and the subchannels? Recent posts here have talked about the upgrade to the channel 11 transmitter, but I rescanned last night on the upstairs TV and using the Leaf, I did not pick up anything for 11.1, 11.2, etc. (Whereas my attic CM antenna does pick up 11.1)



Yes, I haven't had problems with 11 on either the CM or leaf. I had a bit stronger SNR for 11 and subs with the leaf (30/30 on the leaf vs 24/30 on my CM). I had to remote desktop into my HTPC to get the tuner strength info from my attic and I moved my leaf around until I hit a direction/spot where everything buried the needle.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20606846
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but a Analog Tuner would not get the sub channels like 11.2 and 5.2 for "Broadcast tv is $19/mo".
> 
> 
> But a TWC box would get 11.2 and 5.2 subchannels for "Broadcast tv is $19/mo"
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion



I presume if you keep your digital cable box (don't know what that cost is) then yes, they the sub channels are still on the Broadcast tv lineup .


----------



## DonB2

Nitdawg, I hear you and thanks. It is sure difficult to figure out on TWC's web sites. If you try narrowing down what you want you get to the point where you can not get a actual cost without actually talking to a rep who than of course tries to set you up with a bunch of sign on offers.


I am letting the coworker try a tv top antenna that I have so he can get an idea of what OTA offers.


Update: My coworker who lives in Morrisville tried out my Powered RCA table top antenna. He says he got 4, 5, and either 22 or 28 but no 11 or 50. I can see issues with 11 since other folks are commenting on 11 but Fox 50 ? Heck they are all coming from the same Garner Farm. Maybe it was his TV.


Update II:

I was looking up info on the 4228 which I have owned two of them for over five years and I ran across this article about the HD version of the 4228:

http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/TemporaryPage.html


----------



## HDMe2

Did WTVD go away again?


I picked it up at some point during a scan a week or so back, so I thought all was well... but tonight I can't watch any WTVD OTA again.


Granted, I don't have anything to watch on ABC, but I do sometimes watch WTVD for news.


----------



## VARTV

Getting a bunch of NC (and South Carolina) stations this morning in Virginia Beach... WUNC / WUNP · WRAL · WTVD · WLFL · WRDC · WRAY · WRPX · WRAZ... Got 71 streams!


----------



## jspENC

I just tried, and those are not coming in here. I am getting the stations from South Carolina coast though.


----------



## Scooper

It's here this morning - I didn't check last night.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20647863
> 
> 
> I just tried, and those are not coming in here. I am getting the stations from South Carolina coast though.



I got WCIV, WCSC and WTAT from Charleston...


----------



## gtrippleb

I was watching WTVD earlier and this is what I was getting.


My signal strength is fluctuating from 68% to 74% and signal quality is at 100% but is flucuating down to as low as 71%. I have a CM4221HD with a AntennaCraft Y5-7-13 and a Winegard HDP-269 amplifier. The signals are combined with a uhf/vhf combiner. I live off of Highway 87 north of Pittsboro. This setup is routed to two tv's an LG 47LE8500 and a Panasonic TH-50PX80U. I have the HDP-269 amp hooked up to the cable that supplies the Lg tv and what seems to be strange to me is that on the LG I can't get the CBS channel out of Greensboro, but on the Panasonic I can. Sometimes the channel comes in good, but other times both 2.1 and 2.2 are pixalated. I like watching 2.2 for the weather info. Sometimes I can get the Fox affiliate out of Greensboro, 8.1 and 8.2 on the Pany but I've only gotten them on the LG once. I did pull in the ABC affiliate out of Greensboro on the LG once but haven't been able to get it again. I've been contemplating getting another 4221 and pointing it towards Greensboro or upgradding to two 4228s but haven't decided on which way I want to go.


----------



## Trip in VA

Anyone seeing WUNC's new signal from Garner on channel 30? It's mapping to 4-1 I believe.


- Trip


----------



## Kevad

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gtrippleb* 
I was watching WTVD earlier and this is what I was getting.


My signal strength is fluctuating from 68% to 74% and signal quality is at 100% but is flucuating down to as low as 71%. I have a CM4221HD with a AntennaCraft Y5-7-13 and a Winegard HDP-269 amplifier. The signals are combined with a uhf/vhf combiner. I live off of Highway 87 north of Pittsboro. This setup is routed to two tv's an LG 47LE8500 and a Panasonic TH-50PX80U. I have the HDP-269 amp hooked up to the cable that supplies the Lg tv and what seems to be strange to me is that on the LG I can't get the CBS channel out of Greensboro, but on the Panasonic I can. Sometimes the channel comes in good, but other times both 2.1 and 2.2 are pixalated. I like watching 2.2 for the weather info. Sometimes I can get the Fox affiliate out of Greensboro, 8.1 and 8.2 on the Pany but I've only gotten them on the LG once. I did pull in the ABC affiliate out of Greensboro on the LG once but haven't been able to get it again. I've been contemplating getting another 4221 and pointing it towards Greensboro or upgradding to two 4228s but haven't decided on which way I want to go.
You might consider trying the Leaf antenna that a few other members have used with good results. Would potentially save you a bunch of space in your attic!


----------



## jspENC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gtrippleb* 
I was watching WTVD earlier and this is what I was getting.


My signal strength is fluctuating from 68% to 74% and signal quality is at 100% but is flucuating down to as low as 71%. I have a CM4221HD with a AntennaCraft Y5-7-13 and a Winegard HDP-269 amplifier. The signals are combined with a uhf/vhf combiner. I live off of Highway 87 north of Pittsboro. This setup is routed to two tv's an LG 47LE8500 and a Panasonic TH-50PX80U. I have the HDP-269 amp hooked up to the cable that supplies the Lg tv and what seems to be strange to me is that on the LG I can't get the CBS channel out of Greensboro, but on the Panasonic I can. Sometimes the channel comes in good, but other times both 2.1 and 2.2 are pixalated. I like watching 2.2 for the weather info. Sometimes I can get the Fox affiliate out of Greensboro, 8.1 and 8.2 on the Pany but I've only gotten them on the LG once. I did pull in the ABC affiliate out of Greensboro on the LG once but haven't been able to get it again. I've been contemplating getting another 4221 and pointing it towards Greensboro or upgradding to two 4228s but haven't decided on which way I want to go.
Double check the fittings on the cable if you made them yourself, or even if you didn't.


Also if the cable is RG-59, and not RG-6, rip it out of there.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevad* /forum/post/20658758
> 
> 
> You might consider trying the Leaf antenna that a few other members have used with good results. Would potentially save you a bunch of space in your attic!



FWIW, I installed a leaf for my parents HTPC two weekends ago. By install, I hid it behind a picture on a wall in an upstairs bedroom facing the garner farm. That ran down to their media closet downstairs, then to the HTPC in the family room (probably a good 50' of RG6). Anyways, picked up everything in Garner at 100% and WUNC out of Chapel Hill at a solid 87%. No complaints so far.


----------



## DonB2

" bunch of space in your attic!" - And Maybe some Ghosts


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA* /forum/post/20658126
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing WUNC's new signal from Garner on channel 30? It's mapping to 4-1 I believe.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Really? Can't wait to get home and check.


----------



## Trip in VA

Don't expect miracles, but it should be operational.

http://www.rabbitears.info/contour.p...=1396734&map=Y 


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

Hold everything ! Are you saying I no longer need two antennas - one for Garner Farm and another for PBS out of Chaper Hill?


----------



## Trip in VA

Depends on whether or not you receive the new signal. It is by no means a powerhouse at 0.5 kW from a low height on the tower, but it might just work for you.


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

"channel 30? It's mapping to 4-1"


So how come the new 4.1 on 30 does not end up stepping on my old 4.1(25) - because of the direction of the antenna?


----------



## Trip in VA

Some tuners handle both signals by either displaying one or the other, or by displaying both. It's possible you're not receiving the 30 signal.


- Trip


----------



## DonB2

Last night watching Chapel Hill PBS I was getting breakup on my Chapel Hill Pointed antenna but when I switched to the Garner pointed antenna I did not have any more lock ups.


I have not yet attempted to rescan for the new "30" perhaps it was just a weather condition or Chapel Hill has dropped broadcasting strength in the direction towards Garner.


----------



## dgmayor

Hopefully it's kosher to ask a quick question about TWC's 30/50Mb internet connections here!


I'm looking at dropping cable and upping my internet to the 50Mb connection since my wife and I rarely watch TV and what we do want we can get through Netflix, Hulu etc. I was told by a CSR at the Maynard Road TWC store that If I upgraded, I would HAVE to use TWC's router/wireless, that I could not use my own. I explained that I'm quite sure that their stuff can be disabled and used as nothing more than a cable modem and I can continue using my own router, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience with this. I want to make sure I can continue using my personal router/wireless before pulling the trigger.


Feel free to PM me so I don't derail the thread any more than I already have! Thanks!


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20680700
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's kosher to ask a quick question about TWC's 30/50Mb internet connections here!
> 
> 
> I'm looking at dropping cable and upping my internet to the 50Mb connection since my wife and I rarely watch TV and what we do want we can get through Netflix, Hulu etc. I was told by a CSR at the Maynard Road TWC store that If I upgraded, I would HAVE to use TWC's router/wireless, that I could not use my own. I explained that I'm quite sure that their stuff can be disabled and used as nothing more than a cable modem and I can continue using my own router, but I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience with this. I want to make sure I can continue using my personal router/wireless before pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me so I don't derail the thread any more than I already have! Thanks!



I've had the DOCSIS 3.0 50/5 plan for about a month and you can quite easily put the router/modem combo in to bridge mode and use a router of your choice. There is a nice dedicated Raleigh thread on BroadbandReports that talks about this at length and can help you with any problems.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/20681843
> 
> 
> I've had the DOCSIS 3.0 50/5 plan for about a month and you can quite easily put the router/modem combo in to bridge mode and use a router of your choice. There is a nice dedicated Raleigh thread on BroadbandReports that talks about this at length and can help you with any problems.



Good deal. I figured as much. I do IT support for a living, but wasn't sure if TWC had their equipment locked down or not. Appreciate the info!


----------



## DonB2

If someone gets Uverse how is it connected to their house?

1. Thru telephone line.

2. Thru existing cable line.

3. Neither of above.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20684675
> 
> 
> If someone gets Uverse how is it connected to their house?
> 
> 1. Thru telephone line.
> 
> 2. Thru existing cable line.
> 
> 3. Neither of above.



Telephone line. It's a DSL technology.


----------



## DonB2

AndThenScottSays,


Thanks !


I have Century Link DSL now. Not sure if I can get ATT. Also thinking about Roadrunner. The century Link DSL with local phone is at least $60.00 per month. And that is for 180kBps dl speeds. I would like to dump local phone and Century Link DSL and go the Ooma route with Road Runner. Or ATT route. I figure I will not pay that much more and will get a significant Bandwidth boost.


Than a lot of my tv watching will be via Internet and supplement with OTA.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20684809
> 
> 
> Than a lot of my tv watching will be via Internet and supplement with OTA.



That is what I wanted to do, but D* decided to give me free service for a while... to keep me.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

If you are in a CenturyLink area (Wake Forest I bet?) then you can't get uVerse. The AT&T territory is basically... the rest of Wake County and the Triangle. I've always wondered how Sprint ended up with Wake Forest.


I would switch to RoadRunner. CenturyLink as a whole has gone waaaaayyy downhill since the merger. Embarq was a wonderful company; I had their service for years and was satisfied, but with CTL it has just all gone to crap.


----------



## NCCaniac

A few weeks back I had reported good results with the Mohu Leaf antenna picking up the stations from the Garner farm. Same antenna, same location, but for the last 4-5 days I have been getting a lot of fade on signal for WRAL that I had not seen for the last month. Anyone else notice this? Could it be the extra smoke in the air from some of the fires down east?


----------



## DonB2

WRAL has been an issue for me for quite awhile this year. And I am using a attic mounted 4228.


BTW - I have Century Stink in Holly Springs so probably will not see Uverse. And I agree the service from Century Link is deplorable.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20684675
> 
> 
> If someone gets Uverse how is it connected to their house?
> 
> 1. Thru telephone line.
> 
> 2. Thru existing cable line.
> 
> 3. Neither of above.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/20684698
> 
> 
> Telephone line. It's a DSL technology.



It can be either... depends on what you have available and what you want to use.


They can rewire the outside phone junction on your house to either feed the existing phone lines inside OR existing coax. The modem they give you will support either medium.


In my case, I had them use the phone line because I use my coax feeds for Dish satellite.


FYI, I'm talking about the internal wiring... which is what I assume was the original question... and not how it gets to your home. It uses the same phone wiring to get to your house that your landline or DSL line would use to get to your home. It's the inside-your-house part that can either feed the phone or the coax line.


----------



## DonB2

"FYI, I'm talking about the internal wiring... which is what I assume was the original question... and not how it gets to your home. It uses the same phone wiring to get to your house that your landline or DSL line would use to get to your home. It's the inside-your-house part that can either feed the phone or the coax line."


Actually knowing both is important so thanks.


I would assume if I went the TWC Roadrunner route to only get internet, and used a Ooma for Voip the TWC would come in through the TV cable line.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20688870
> 
> 
> Actually knowing both is important so thanks.
> 
> 
> I would assume if I went the TWC Roadrunner route to only get internet, and used a Ooma for Voip the TWC would come in through the TV cable line.



That should be true. I don't have cable... but that makes sense to me.


For what it's worth... I've been happy with my U-Verse internet and digital phone. I am with Dish for my satellite TV... I didn't want the U-Verse TV package.


----------



## Kevad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20688870
> 
> 
> I would assume if I went the TWC Roadrunner route to only get internet, and used a Ooma for Voip the TWC would come in through the TV cable line.



That's my exact configuration - TWC RR for internet, and Ooma for telephone. Has been working well for us the past 6 months or so.


----------



## jspENC

Antenna TV is coming to one of your affiliates.


----------



## ejb1980

What will happen to Universal Sports!?!? That's a decent channel!


----------



## jspENC

Maybe it's going in place of the weather maps?


----------



## DonB2

I actually like that 17.2 subchannel. I think I actually see more Olympic Style events on it than I do during the Olympics.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20695342
> 
> 
> Maybe it's going in place of the weather maps?



That would suck, as they'd need to bump the bandwidth up & cut into their HD feed's bandwidth. NBC17 is the only major network broadcaster in this market with a decent bitrate HD feed. All the ABC, CBS, Fox all have too many subs and have cut back the bitrate on their main HD channels. It would suck to see NBC17 also throttled back also. Especially since I can get out of market CBS, Fox and ABC from Greensboro, but I can't pick up their NBC reliably.


Oh well, looking forward to seeing what kind of bitrate I'll see when I move to Richmond next month.


Drew


----------



## ENDContra

I need to get some opinions. Im currently a Dish subscriber that is right at the end of a contract. Ive been thinking of switching to DirecTV (take advantage of new signup deals, ESPNUHD, more RSN games covered, etc). But apparently TWC is really going hard after satellite customers, and I feel like I should at least consider them again. My main issue with them before was the lack of storage space on the DVR (apparently they have since upped the space to 500GB though) and the unreliability of the DVR. When I had TWC before, the DVR often did not record an event or did not record all of an event (ex: event lasts 3 hours, it records 45 minutes and stops...not related to little storage space). Im wondering if anyone else can give me some thoughts on how reliable the equipment is now...I cant really ask my friends, because the ones with TWC are lazy and still have the old equipment from 3 years ago.


Another question on the technical side: my current DVR will output via HDMI and component simultaneously...will TWC DVRs do this as well?


Otherwise, I know about the channel issues (no NFLN/MASN), but they do have ESPNUHD, and I feel more confident they will carry all of my RSN games in HD than Dish will...I recall the night BrindAmours jersey was retired (game was in HD, but ceremony was in SD only on Dish) as well as all of the SD RSN broadcasts that were framed for 16:9, not 4:3 on Dish (nothing like watching a basketball game where the guy with the ball is not in the wide shot). As much as I enjoy NFLN, I think TWC might actually beat Dish on channels available.


I really do appreciate any input anyone can offer me...thanks guys!


----------



## PedjaR

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ENDContra* 
I need to get some opinions. Im currently a Dish subscriber that is right at the end of a contract. Ive been thinking of switching to DirecTV (take advantage of new signup deals, ESPNUHD, more RSN games covered, etc). But apparently TWC is really going hard after satellite customers, and I feel like I should at least consider them again. My main issue with them before was the lack of storage space on the DVR (apparently they have since upped the space to 500GB though) and the unreliability of the DVR. When I had TWC before, the DVR often did not record an event or did not record all of an event (ex: event lasts 3 hours, it records 45 minutes and stops...not related to little storage space). Im wondering if anyone else can give me some thoughts on how reliable the equipment is now...I cant really ask my friends, because the ones with TWC are lazy and still have the old equipment from 3 years ago.


Another question on the technical side: my current DVR will output via HDMI and component simultaneously...will TWC DVRs do this as well?


Otherwise, I know about the channel issues (no NFLN/MASN), but they do have ESPNUHD, and I feel more confident they will carry all of my RSN games in HD than Dish will...I recall the night BrindAmours jersey was retired (game was in HD, but ceremony was in SD only on Dish) as well as all of the SD RSN broadcasts that were framed for 16:9, not 4:3 on Dish (nothing like watching a basketball game where the guy with the ball is not in the wide shot). As much as I enjoy NFLN, I think TWC might actually beat Dish on channels available.


I really do appreciate any input anyone can offer me...thanks guys!
I had TWC DVR for a while and found it reasonably reliable, but crude and lacking a lot of features that are common on other DVRs. A thing you may want to consider is that with TWC you can buy a third party DVR (Tivo or Moxi). While it will set you back some money at the beginnning, you get a superior product which can end up cheaper if you keep it long enough and get a lifetime subscription. In both Tivo and Moxi you can replace hard drive, which is the main point of failure. You can also put in a larger drive - Tivo will take up to 2TB, I don't know Moxi's limit.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20693443
> 
> 
> Antenna TV is coming to one of your affiliates.



Channel Change Information




Time Warner Cable's agreements with programmers and broadcasters to carry their services and stations routinely expire from time to time. We are usually able to obtain renewals or extensions of such agreements, but in order to comply with applicable regulations, we must inform you when an agreement is about to expire. The following agreements are due to expire soon, and we may be required to cease carriage of one or more of these services/stations in the near future.




Raleigh:


WHFL-TV, WNVN-TV, American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, BBC America On Demand, Bandamax, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, E!, Encore(East), Encore(West), Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Drama, Encore Westerns, Encore Wam, Erotic Networks, FUSE, FUSE HD, The Golf Channel, The Golf Channel HD, Sprout, Starz(East), Starz Cinema, Starz HD, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Starz In Black, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz On Demand, Style, truTV, truTV HD.




Farmville:


American Life, BBC America, BBC America HD, BBC America On Demand, Bandamax, Current TV, De Pelicula, De Pelicula Classico, E!, Encore(East), Encore(West), Encore HD, Encore Action, Encore Love, Encore Mystery, Encore Drama, Encore Westerns, Encore Wam, Erotic Networks, FUSE, FUSE HD, The Golf Channel, The Golf Channel HD, Sprout, Starz(East), Starz Cinema, Starz HD, Starz Kids & Family, Starz Kids & Family HD, Starz In Black, Starz Edge, Starz Edge HD, Starz Comedy, Starz Comedy HD, Starz On Demand, Style, truTV, truTV HD.






In addition, from time to time we make certain changes in the services that we offer in order to better serve our customers. The following changes are planned:



*On or about August 1st, WNCN (Universal Sports) D2 Channel 118 will be changing to Antenna TV and WNCN (NBC) Weather Plus D3 Channel 119 will be changing to WNCN (Universal Sports) D3 (Raleigh DMA lineups).*




On or about August 1st, the following addition is planned as part of Basic Cable: Lifetime HD Channel 1321.




On or about August 1st, the following changes are planned as part of Movie Pass: WAM Channel 642 will become Encore Family, Encore Mystery Channel 640 will be changing to Encore Suspense.




On or about August 18th, WTVD D3 Channel 113 will move to Channel 112 (Raleigh DMA lineups).




On or about August 20th, the following additions are planned as part of a new international package called Mandarin Passport: CCTV-4 Channel 851, CTI Zhong Tian Channel 852, Phoenix InfoNews Channel 853, Phoenix NA Channel 854.




On or about August 20th, the following additions are planned as part of a new international package called Hindi Passport: Zee TV Channel 871, Sony Asia Channel 872, TV Asia Channel 873. Zee TV will also be available as a International premium channel.




On or about August 20th, the following additions are planned as part of a new international package called Filipino Pass Plus: GMA Pinoy Channel 860, GMA Life Channel 861, DWLS Channel 862, DZBB Channel 863, The Filipino Channel 864.




On or about August 20th, the following additions are planned as part of a new international package called Russian Passport: C1R Worldwide Channel 885, RTVi Channel 886, RTN Channel 887, TV 1000 Russia Kino Channel 888.




On or about August 20th, the following additions are planned as International premium channels:

ART Channel 890, TV Japan Channel 868, SBTN Channel 866, RAI Channel 877, Deutsche Welle Channel 879, TV5 Channel 881, Bollywood On Demand Channel 898.




On or about August 20th, the following changes are planned: Lo Mejor On Demand Channel 890 will move to Channel 895, International Movies On Demand Channel 891 will move to Channel 896, Espanol On Demand Channel 892 will move to Channel 897.




On or about August 23rd, TV Shows On Demand Channel 1042 will no longer be available.




On or about August 30th, the following addition is planned as part of Basic Cable: E! HD Channel 1305, Oxygen HD Channel 1320.




On or about August 30th, the following addition is planned as part of Basic Cable (except in Wilson where it will part of the Digital Tier): OWN HD Channel 1259.




On or about August 30th, the following additions are planned as part of the Digital Tier: TV One HD Channel 1330, Nat Geo Wild HD Channel 1254.




On or about August 30th, the following addition is planned as part of HD Plus: Crime & Investigation HD Channel 1268.




On or about September 1st, the following addition is planned as part of Free On Demand: TWCable How To On Demand Channel 411.






The new services listed below cannot be accessed on CableCARD-equipped Unidirectional Digital Cable Products purchased at retail without additional, two-way capable equipment:




Lifetime HD Channel 1321, CCTV-4 Channel 851, CTI Zhong Tian Channel 852, Phoenix InfoNews Channel 853, Phoenix NA Channel 854, Zee TV Channel 871, Sony Asia Channel 872, TV Asia Channel 873, GMA Pinoy Channel 860, GMA Life Channel 861, DWLS Channel 862, DZBB Channel 863, The Filipino Channel 864, C1R Worldwide Channel 885, RTVi Channel 886, RTN Channel 887, TV 1000 Russia Kino Channel 888, ART Channel 890, TV Japan Channel 868, SBTN Channel 866, RAI Channel 877, Deutsche Welle Channel 879, TV5 Channel 881, Oxygen HD Channel 1320, OWN HD Channel 1259, TV One HD Channel 1330, Nat Geo Wild HD Channel 1254, Crime & Investigation HD Channel 1268, E! HD Channel 1305.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/East/...nelchange.html


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra* /forum/post/20700195
> 
> 
> Im wondering if anyone else can give me some thoughts on how reliable the equipment is now...I cant really ask my friends, because the ones with TWC are lazy and still have the old equipment from 3 years ago.



Read the Navigator thread because the hardware you get is still a crapshoot.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=723830 


I loathe Navigator so I dumped it in favor of a Moxi but thanks to TWC being the only choice for cable their poor CableCARD support and piece of crap tuning adapters still mean TWC screw you over with any DVR you buy.


Hard to recommend buying a Moxi at this stage in their life. The product could be off the market before the year is out.


----------



## toadfannc

Yippee. Bunch of channels no one cares about. Meanwhile, still no NFL Network or MASN.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20693443
> 
> 
> Antenna TV is coming to one of your affiliates.



Good news. Thanks. Now we just need to get something useful on 11.3. I don't need an SD and HD version of Live Well.


----------



## frankpc001

Re: local TW DVRs ...I think part of the issue is the "box to have" depends on how well a manufacturer supports the code that TW is running locally at any moment in time.

We just changed from a SA/Cisco box to a Samsung for whole house DVR. The only positive I've seen with the Samsung is the larger HD. The SA/Cisco was more stable and more user friendly.

The next code release might change all this .... might not.


Frank


----------



## Blu-ray J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20708591
> 
> 
> Yippee. Bunch of channels no one cares about. Meanwhile, still no NFL Network or *MASN*.



This is particularly annoying when your team plays the Orioles and you are blacked out from MLB.tv. NFL Network is going to show more actual games than ever before in the upcoming season and we still won't get it. As far as I can tell, the only advantage TWC has over DirecTV as far as programming goes is AMC in HD.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Does TWC have BBCAmerica in HD? It's the only thing DirecTV doesn't have that I really wish I had.


----------



## ejb1980

Andthen...

Yes, they do carry BBC-A HD. There is also BBC America on demand, if such things interest you.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/20709662
> 
> 
> Does TWC have BBCAmerica in HD? It's the only thing DirecTV doesn't have that I really wish I had.



I like that channel too, except for all the crap in the corner. Does the HD version have all that crap logo and show ad down in the corner like the standard channel? I hate that.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20710384
> 
> 
> Does the HD version have all that crap logo and show ad down in the corner like the standard channel?



Yup. Makes the the programming as unwatchable as ever.


Which considering it's become the Star Trek, X-Files and the same-seven-episodes-of-Top-Gear rerun channel isn't a big loss.


----------



## ghostlobster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Makes the the programming as unwatchable as ever.
> 
> 
> Which considering it's become the Star Trek, X-Files and the same-seven-episodes-of-Top-Gear rerun channel isn't a big loss.



Actually, I've got 92 unique episodes of Top Gear in HD recorded off of BBCA-HD via TWC on my rig. Also, both full series of James May's Road Trip, and the new James May Drinks to Britain, so I actually enjoy their programming. The logos don't bother me much anymore and seeing as Show Analyzer uses them in it's commercial analysis for commerskip functions, I'm ok with them being there.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghostlobster* /forum/post/20711040
> 
> 
> Actually, I've got 92 unique episodes of Top Gear in HD recorded off of BBCA-HD via TWC on my rig. Also, both full series of James May's Road Trip, and the new James May Drinks to Britain, so I actually enjoy their programming. The logos don't bother me much anymore and seeing as Show Analyzer uses them in it's commercial analysis for commerskip functions, I'm ok with them being there.



Any drama that's peppered with the same junk BBCA uses undermines the programming, so it's lucky BBCA avoid importing a lot of content because when they do they just ruin it anyway.


For example the only thing funny about The Inbetweeners on BBCA is how much of the show they edit out so as to make it not worth showing in the first place.


----------



## ejb1980

Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but what would be wrong with showing the "real" BBC channels here? There are lots of Asian, Spanish, French, and other various international packages (especially on satellite, but, as was earlier posted, coming soon to TWC, too), but no English. A nice package with all the BBCs, CBC from Canada, something Australian, etc. would likely attract subscribers. Do American networks view these channels as a potential ratings stealer?


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/20711270
> 
> 
> Pardon me if this is a dumb question, but what would be wrong with showing the "real" BBC channels here? There are lots of Asian, Spanish, French, and other various international packages (especially on satellite, but, as was earlier posted, coming soon to TWC, too), but no English. A nice package with all the BBCs, CBC from Canada, something Australian, etc. would likely attract subscribers. Do American networks view these channels as a potential ratings stealer?



Mirroring the UK channels would be ratings suicide. I doubt even charging the same as HBO wold offset the cost. BBC content is pretty mediocre outside of prime time (and not that great every night of the week as it is) and localized for UK audiences. Imagine if WRAL was a nationwide news channel and you can imagine how many people would want to watch that.


The BBC iPlayer is coming to the US later this year so at least you might have the option to stream more than BBCA will show. As it is BBCA only shows a fraction of BBC content and a lot of their schedule comes from other UK networks.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blu-ray J* /forum/post/20709636
> 
> 
> This is particularly annoying when your team plays the Orioles and you are blacked out from MLB.tv. NFL Network is going to show more actual games than ever before in the upcoming season and we still won't get it. As far as I can tell, the only advantage TWC has over DirecTV as far as programming goes is AMC in HD.



Yep. Agree (re: NFLN and MASN). Although, I switched to Dish Network a few years back and ultimately switched back to TWC. Got sick of the signal going away every time it sprinkles.


One interesting note ... TWC recently hired a new head of sports programming (David Rone, [email protected] ). Presumably, to improve sports offerings ... but, more likely-- to run the new network TWC created for the Lakers in LA. Anyway, I emailed him about TWC's ridiculous position on the NFL Network and MASN. I encourage anyone who wants TWC to add the NFLN/Red Zone for this season to email him directly. As for MASN ... I think they (MASN) have given up on the NC market-- after the FCC reversed all the courts previous positions on forcing TWC to add MASN for "local" MLB broadcasting in the NC markets.


----------



## ejb1980

I emailed him, too. Will it help? Unlikely. But it's better than doing nothing I suppose.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/20715157
> 
> 
> I emailed him, too. Will it help? Unlikely. But it's better than doing nothing I suppose.



Agree. Who knows ... if enough of us let them know what we want, maybe they will listen. The cynic in me says ... "who am I kidding"?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghostlobster* /forum/post/20711040
> 
> 
> Actually, I've got 92 unique episodes of Top Gear in HD recorded off of BBCA-HD via TWC on my rig. Also, both full series of James May's Road Trip, and the new James May Drinks to Britain, so I actually enjoy their programming. The logos don't bother me much anymore and seeing as Show Analyzer uses them in it's commercial analysis for commerskip functions, I'm ok with them being there.



I thought that in order to access un-encrypted content (for things like comskip / show analyzer analysis) the cable provider had to set the channel as "copy freely", but that TWC only does that for "local" channels. Or are you recording with an HD-PVR or a Colossus and not a cable card?


Drew


----------



## ghostlobster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that in order to access un-encrypted content (for things like comskip / show analyzer analysis) the cable provider had to set the channel as "copy freely", but that TWC only does that for "local" channels. Or are you recording with an HD-PVR or a Colossus and not a cable card?
> 
> 
> Drew



Correct on all accounts. I'm using 2 HD-PVRs with dvblogic, distributing all live and recorded TV from my main rig to a couple clients throughout the house using their Server Network Pack. Works like a champ! DRM in any fashion will have no place in my home.


----------



## DonB2

I was at the cnn web site. I clicked on a video and up pops this new CNN video feature. One of the new items that they were promoting was CNN Live over the internet.


I click on it and it is sort of alive. "If" you are already a paying customer to some form of Cable, Sat, or UVerse.


Oh well OTA tv was not an option


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20723416
> 
> 
> I was at the cnn web site. I clicked on a video and up pops this new CNN video feature. One of the new items that they were promoting was CNN Live over the internet.
> 
> 
> I click on it and it is sort of alive. "If" you are already a paying customer to some form of Cable, Sat, or UVerse.
> 
> 
> Oh well OTA tv was not an option



Neither was Time Warner..


----------



## dgmayor

So I ordered a Leaf yesterday, got it today. Not having a whole lot of luck with it. I'm in Cary near High House and Maynard. I can get PBS, and if I'm lucky CW and whatever 28 is. Can't get CBS/Fox/NBC/ABC which kind of defeats the purpose. Will keep playing with it...


----------



## VisionOn

Tuning Adapter 1402 firmware is being rolled out this week. If you have a cableCARD setup that uses a four-tuner capable device, a single TA will now support it.


New cableCARD self-install rules go into effect next week too.


----------



## dah12

For the Leaf, I'm having great luck with it, so keep trying. I'm in Durham by Southpoint Mall, and I hooked it to a cheap amplifier from Lowe's. I get perfect reception from all the Garner Tower Raleigh stations, as well as WUNC from Chapel Hill, and all of the Greensboro stations too, for a total of about 35 stations including subs. Even pulled in a Myrtle Beach station the other morning. So in the right spot you should have no trouble with Raleigh stations in Cary. I've got it indoors, second floor, on a bookshelf at eye-level pointed in the Greensboro direction, connected to the amplifier, then into the house coax central location and out to all the house TV jacks. One key for me was that I could measure signal strength with my PC TV tuner (HD Homerun software). Slight movements made huge differences in signal, like leaning it a few inches left or right. Do you have any way of looking at signal strength?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20747981
> 
> 
> So I ordered a Leaf yesterday, got it today. Not having a whole lot of luck with it. I'm in Cary near High House and Maynard. I can get PBS, and if I'm lucky CW and whatever 28 is. Can't get CBS/Fox/NBC/ABC which kind of defeats the purpose. Will keep playing with it...



I'm not too far from you, Davis @ Morrisville-Carpenter. I pulled in all the locals both downstairs on an exterior wall and the leaf permanently resides in my attic facing the garner site (which is almost 180 degrees to WUNC site). For my distribution, I use a drop amp and then sent to my HTPC and one other TV. I also noticed changes in positioning did change the SnR quite a bit, but once I found the spot, I haven't touched it in 2 months.


----------



## DonB2

Nitdawg, Keep us posted how your leaf works after the leaves are off the trees in the fall. I am curious if you will have to realign it like I do my 4228's.


----------



## jspENC

I am amazed at the ability of an antenna that looks like a sheet of paper... So far, only one comment saying they have had significant difficulty with it.


----------



## nitdawg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
Nitdawg, Keep us posted how your leaf works after the leaves are off the trees in the fall. I am curious if you will have to realign it like I do my 4228's.
Will do. I still have by 4228HD up in the attic as well, not sure what I'm going to do with that thing.


I ended up taking a laptop with me to the attic, remote desktop to my HTPC so I could see my signal readout and found the sweet spot, taped to a crossbeam. I still run through the channels from time-to-time with the signal meter, but haven't seen anything wonky yet (still 100% on all locals), so I will check again come fall since that would be the earliest I would want to even think about climbing in my attic again







.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/20750161
> 
> 
> For the Leaf, I'm having great luck with it, so keep trying. I'm in Durham by Southpoint Mall, and I hooked it to a cheap amplifier from Lowe's. I get perfect reception from all the Garner Tower Raleigh stations, as well as WUNC from Chapel Hill, and all of the Greensboro stations too, for a total of about 35 stations including subs. Even pulled in a Myrtle Beach station the other morning. So in the right spot you should have no trouble with Raleigh stations in Cary. I've got it indoors, second floor, on a bookshelf at eye-level pointed in the Greensboro direction, connected to the amplifier, then into the house coax central location and out to all the house TV jacks. One key for me was that I could measure signal strength with my PC TV tuner (HD Homerun software). Slight movements made huge differences in signal, like leaning it a few inches left or right. Do you have any way of looking at signal strength?



Well, it's an interior wall, downstairs, and it's a townhouse so a shared wall. I wasn't expecting much, but with PBS coming in so perfectly and not being that far from the garner tower, I figured It would work better than this. The thing I find interesting is that if I put it at various spots on the wall I ONLY get the PBS, if I have it resting on the wall mount BEHIND the TV, it picks up 11 stations, but the garner channels don't have any signal.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20750308
> 
> 
> I'm not too far from you, Davis @ Morrisville-Carpenter. I pulled in all the locals both downstairs on an exterior wall and the leaf permanently resides in my attic facing the garner site (which is almost 180 degrees to WUNC site). For my distribution, I use a drop amp and then sent to my HTPC and one other TV. I also noticed changes in positioning did change the SnR quite a bit, but once I found the spot, I haven't touched it in 2 months.





I'd love to do this, but I really don't know how to do it in my situation (the townhouse).


I'm going to take it upstairs and try it on that TV this weekend and see how it is there.



All this being said, this is my first ever antenna so I'm totally green when it comes to this lol.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20752514
> 
> 
> Well, it's an interior wall, downstairs, and it's a townhouse so a shared wall. I wasn't expecting much, but with PBS coming in so perfectly and not being that far from the garner tower, I figured It would work better than this. The thing I find interesting is that if I put it at various spots on the wall I ONLY get the PBS, if I have it resting on the wall mount BEHIND the TV, it picks up 11 stations, but the garner channels don't have any signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to do this, but I really don't know how to do it in my situation (the townhouse).
> 
> 
> I'm going to take it upstairs and try it on that TV this weekend and see how it is there.
> 
> 
> 
> All this being said, this is my first ever antenna so I'm totally green when it comes to this lol.



Go upstairs and an exterior wall and start off with the best-case. In my parents' house I did not do an attic mount, but found an exterior wall on the 2nd floor and that grabbed all the locals as well.


Depending on how your townhouse is wired, if you can get a good signal upstairs, you can likely distribute from there down to you other TV if needed. Good luck!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20753295
> 
> 
> Go upstairs and an exterior wall and start off with the best-case. In my parents' house I did not do an attic mount, but found an exterior wall on the 2nd floor and that grabbed all the locals as well.
> 
> 
> Depending on how your townhouse is wired, if you can get a good signal upstairs, you can likely distribute from there down to you other TV if needed. Good luck!



My main issue is that i plan to still have Roadrunner coming in and I assume I would have to have a separate run.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20753491
> 
> 
> My main issue is that i plan to still have Roadrunner coming in and I assume I would have to have a separate run.



You should be able to find the exterior box where TWC comes into your house. There will generally be a splitter in there. You can then substitute a simple coax joiner / coupler thing between the TWC feed & the line running to the cable modem, then reverse the splitter (using the jack your leaf is connected to as input) to distribute the signal to the rest of your outlets.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20754759
> 
> 
> You should be able to find the exterior box where TWC comes into your house. There will generally be a splitter in there. You can then substitute a simple coax joiner / coupler thing between the TWC feed & the line running to the cable modem, then reverse the splitter (using the jack your leaf is connected to as input) to distribute the signal to the rest of your outlets.
> 
> 
> Drew



The problem with this if I'm understanding you correctly is that the coax outlet that has the cable modem wouldn't be able to receive the antenna single, which would be an issue for me since that outlet is at the main tv in the house. I only have 3 coax outlets, living room and two bedrooms, and I don't want to put the cable modem/wireless router in my kiddo's room.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20754877
> 
> 
> The problem with this if I'm understanding you correctly is that the coax outlet that has the cable modem wouldn't be able to receive the antenna single, which would be an issue for me since that outlet is at the main tv in the house. I only have 3 coax outlets, living room and two bedrooms, and I don't want to put the cable modem/wireless router in my kiddo's room.



Ah, then you do have a problem. Looks like you'll be running some wires then.


FWIW, if you can find the right person, getting new/better wiring done is fairly affordable. I had my "new" (18 yr old) 5 br house in Richmond wired with one new Coax & one ethernet pulled to each room for less than $1000.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

dgmayor, Is this a Townhouse that "may" have steel wall construction? Or are you pretty sure it is just wood stud construction?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20755360
> 
> 
> dgmayor, Is this a Townhouse that "may" have steel wall construction? Or are you pretty sure it is just wood stud construction?



Pretty sure it's just wood stud, but what do I know.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20747981
> 
> 
> So I ordered a Leaf yesterday, got it today. Not having a whole lot of luck with it. I'm in Cary near High House and Maynard. I can get PBS, and if I'm lucky CW and whatever 28 is. Can't get CBS/Fox/NBC/ABC which kind of defeats the purpose. Will keep playing with it...



I am in the same general area of Cary as you and reported good results with the Leaf about a month back. At the time, it pulled in everything great upstairs on an interior wall except for WTVD-11. Since then, though, I have been having trouble picking up WRAL consistently although other stations from the Garner farm come in fine most of the time. I have not tried it in the attic yet and that may produce even better results (but who wants to go up in their attic in this weather, even at night?).


So, keep experimenting. I would think an exterior wall in the general direction of the Garner farm would be best, but other locations may work also.


----------



## jspENC

Antenna TV on yet?


----------



## banshee740

yeah... gonna miss the weathermaps!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Antenna TV on yet?



Yup. Although they still work in some weather maps on 17.3 (now universal sports)


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20773481
> 
> 
> Notice in these articles (re: Charter adding NFLN/Red Zone) how TWC is the only one of the top 8 cable/sat providers that has not added this channel(s). Now, who's being unreasonable?
> 
> 
> For those who don't know ... TWC wants to place the NFL Network into their lowly subscribed to Sports Tier (and immediately jack the price). All other cable/sat providers have added the NFL Network to their digital tier and Red Zone to their sports tier. The market has set the price. The NFL is asking the same of TWC. They have refused-- and are now the only major provider to do so.



My money says no...they do not care about sports subscribers, eg. MASN/MASN2/NFL Network/RedZone Channel.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/20772843
> 
> 
> Yup. Although they still work in some weather maps on 17.3 (now universal sports)



I saw some of it yesterday evening. Married W/Children is on at 10.


----------



## toadfannc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/20773736
> 
> 
> My money says no...they do not care about sports subscribers, eg. MASN/MASN2/NFL Network/RedZone Channel.



I agree, unfortunately. But, if you are interested in getting NFLN/Red Zone-- email the TWC execs. Who knows, if enough do-- they might finally do something. Right now, with re: to this issue ... TWC is a laughing stock.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc* /forum/post/20775354
> 
> 
> But, if you are interested in getting NFLN/Red Zone-- email the TWC execs.



I already have Sunday Ticket.







I'll send an email anyway for all the rest of the people stuck with TWC (like I was until I moved).


----------



## DonB2

"Antenna TV on yet?"


I did not even know there was a tv show in the 60's called Dennis the Menace.


Probably on one of the Big Three stations that did not exist in my home town at the time.


----------



## guitarguy316

I'm thinking about leaving TWC to Directv...does anyone in the RDU/Brier Creek/Glenwood (by Carmax) have any issues with reception, quality, etc?


----------



## HDMe2

Regarding WTVD OTA...


I'm finding that since the antenna work I get it at a consistently weaker signal than beforehand. Am I the only one?


Accepting that signal levels on my Dish receiver mean nothing relative to anything else and don't actually measure levels anyway... I used to get in the mid 80s... but now get in the mid 70s on that 100-pt meter.


So it would seem... my signal went down while hopefully other people are now getting WTVD that couldn't get it previously?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20775609
> 
> 
> "Antenna TV on yet?"
> 
> 
> I did not even know there was a tv show in the 60's called Dennis the Menace.
> 
> 
> Probably on one of the Big Three stations that did not exist in my home town at the time.



Is it a cartoon? The only Dennis the Menace I remember was in technicolor. As a matter of fact, it used to come on one of the UHF's (17, 22, 28, 40) back in the 80's. I remember seeing it when I visited family in Sampson county. Back here in Jacksonville, I don't think it aired.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Dennis The Menace aired on Nick in the early 90s but it was in black and white from what I can recall. It was a rerun of the old 60s show.


Wasn't it on CBS originally?


----------



## SteelWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20778696
> 
> 
> Regarding WTVD OTA...
> 
> 
> I'm finding that since the antenna work I get it at a consistently weaker signal than beforehand. Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> Accepting that signal levels on my Dish receiver mean nothing relative to anything else and don't actually measure levels anyway... I used to get in the mid 80s... but now get in the mid 70s on that 100-pt meter.
> 
> 
> So it would seem... my signal went down while hopefully other people are now getting WTVD that couldn't get it previously?



In my den setup, my WTVD signal is weaker since the change as well, and I am getting more sudden signal drops. Pushing the antenna amp higher has mostly eliminated them, but not completely. Here in my computer room I am now picking it up decently with an antenna that wouldn't before.


----------



## foxeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/20779776
> 
> 
> Dennis The Menace aired on Nick in the early 90s but it was in black and white from what I can recall. It was a rerun of the old 60s show.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it on CBS originally?



Wikipedia is your friend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_...9_TV_series%29


----------



## DonB2

I have not decided if wikipedia is my friend or not , It makes me real lazy at not exercising my own brain. Although in this case I still do not remember Dennis from 59.










I IMDB a lot also.


And I used spell check for "exercising"


----------



## HDMe2

I wasn't alive in the 1960s... but I have seen the live-action Dennis the Menace show before. It used to be on in syndication more when I was a kid in the 1970s.... but I haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## gmcjetpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/20747981
> 
> 
> So I ordered a Leaf yesterday, got it today. Not having a whole lot of luck with it. I'm in Cary near High House and Maynard. I can get PBS, and if I'm lucky CW and whatever 28 is. Can't get CBS/Fox/NBC/ABC which kind of defeats the purpose. Will keep playing with it...



I just finished making my antenna and attic installation. These are the stations I get from 27560 (Morrisville, Next to Cary, West of Raleigh, SE of Durham and East of Chapel Hill.) TV is a Sony Bravia, KDL something, ~3 yrs old.


This is the final count, 45 channels on 17 networks: (day time signal)*

CBS 2.1 57 mi W (87%/23 SNR) (82%/20 SNR) Chan51

PBS 4.1 19mi W (99%/32 SNR)

CBS 5.1 21mi SE (93%/27 SNR)

FOX 8.1 57mi W (86%/29 SNR)

ABC 11.1 21mi SE (100%/32 SNR)

NBC 17.1 21mi SE (95%/29 SNR)

CW 20.1 56mi W (100%/32 SNR) amazing station

CW 22.1 21mi SE (88%/24 SNR)

Span 26.1 17mi NW (92%/27 SNR)

MyR 28.1 21mi SE (96%/30 SNR)

TCT 30.1 38mi E (92%/26 SNR)

Span 40.1 21mi SE (94%/28 SNR)

TCT 43.1 56mi W (86%/ 23 SNR)(80%/19 SNR) Chan61

ABC 45.1 56mi W (90%/26 SNR)

ION 47.1 40mi NE (85%/ 22 SNR)

MyR 48.1 56mi W (89%/25 SNR) (83%/21 SNR) Chan33

Fox 50.1 21mi SE (96%/29 SNR)


This is the antenna I made for about $6











I have since cut it down shorter and moved it out to the wings of the attic for best reception.... this was just a temp installation to check for signals. Works well. You can buy antennas like it. The screen makes it more directional.











If you don't want something like this you might get by with an amplified VHF/UHF Terk HDTVa antenna. Put on a short 20'-30' coaxial extension and move the antenna near a Southern outside wall, near a window if at all possible, as high off the floor as possible, 2nd floor better. I could get all the stations with this amplified indoor VHF/UHF antenna. For ION I had to turn the antenna to the NE. However this antenna in the attic pulls in more stations.


It is good to have two of everything.... the programing varies greatly, between the same affilates...


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20778696
> 
> 
> Regarding WTVD OTA...
> 
> 
> I'm finding that since the antenna work I get it at a consistently weaker signal than beforehand. Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> Accepting that signal levels on my Dish receiver mean nothing relative to anything else and don't actually measure levels anyway... I used to get in the mid 80s... but now get in the mid 70s on that 100-pt meter.
> 
> 
> So it would seem... my signal went down while hopefully other people are now getting WTVD that couldn't get it previously?



Same here. No improvement and possibly worse reception after a 24-hour fluke.


----------



## DonB2

gmcjetpilot,


I built one of those puppies a few years ago. I think mine was two element not four like yours. When I got my second 4228 free from WRAL I gave the home built to my cousin in Upstate NY.


The hardest part was coming up with coat hangers. They are getting harder and harder to come by. I suppose any wire could be substituted however.


I did not want the "antenna guide" wires that the 75 ohm adapter connects to spliced so instead I shaved off the insulation wherever the wire needed to be connected to a element. I found just how difficult it is to shave off a inch of insulation in the middle of a wire.


I had mine attached to the narrow edge of a 2*4 which was ugly but worked ok. I like your boom better. The biggest problem with the 2*4 was how to mount it and still be able to rotate it. I finally shaved the bottom into a dowel shape that fit down inside of a spare Sat Antenna mount I had hanging around.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/20803618
> 
> 
> Same here. No improvement and possibly worse reception after a 24-hour fluke.



Also, I sometimes lost WTVD entirely some days... way worse reception for me. Fortunately, I have the HD main channel via satellite and don't actually watch their sub-channels much.


----------



## tylerSC

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonB2* 
gmcjetpilot,


I built one of those puppies a few years ago. I think mine was two element not four like yours. When I got my second 4228 free from WRAL I gave the home built to my cousin in Upstate NY.


The hardest part was coming up with coat hangers. They are getting harder and harder to come by. I suppose any wire could be substituted however.


I did not want the "antenna guide" wires that the 75 ohm adapter connects to spliced so instead I shaved off the insulation wherever the wire needed to be connected to a element. I found just how difficult it is to shave off a inch of insulation in the middle of a wire.


I had mine attached to the narrow edge of a 2*4 which was ugly but worked ok. I like your boom better. The biggest problem with the 2*4 was how to mount it and still be able to rotate it. I finally shaved the bottom into a dowel shape that fit down inside of a spare Sat Antenna mount I had hanging around.
Just curious...Does WRAL still give away the 4228 antennas, and I wonder if they still have any of the old versions lying around somewhere? And do you have to go by their station to pick it up? Wish that Capitol could extend that offer to their Charlotte stations as well.


----------



## DonB2

I really do not know if they still have that offer. And I did not go to the station to pick mine up so it must have come in the mail










I hear you on the new 4228's I was pretty disappointed to read that the upgrade to HD was in actuality a downgrade.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAL ended that program a couple years ago.


----------



## DonB2

It was a nice program and I got to thank WRAL for it yet again !!


----------



## jspENC

I don't understand the reception issues with WTVD, especially to the west, where you would think it would be a lot better, considering there are two channels in the east on both sides of 11, that I can see throwing some problems in the mix, but over Raleigh, Durham, and Cary etc, there is nothing to bother their signal.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20809458
> 
> 
> I don't understand the reception issues with WTVD, especially to the west, where you would think it would be a lot better, considering there are two channels in the east on both sides of 11, that I can see throwing some problems in the mix, but over Raleigh, Durham, and Cary etc, there is nothing to bother their signal.



All I know is that I used to get it much stronger before their last round of antenna work... so something they changed resulted in my setup not always picking them up... I can only imagine that they might have sacrificed some directional power for more omni-directional to reach other areas that were a problem before, but reducing their effective range in the process.


I could be wrong, though, as it is just a guess based on my own limited experience.


----------



## DonB2

Where did the Spy show "Chaos" move to now? Last I knew it moved from Friday to Saturday but now I can not find it on Saturday. I hate it went networks move shows around with no easy to find advanced notice.


----------



## Hiatt66

Chaos has ended. They brought it back to play the remaining episodes but has been cancelled.


----------



## DonB2

ok thanks maybe I can catch the episodes I missed on line.


----------



## Hiatt66

You should. I liked the show.


----------



## bhawley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmcjetpilot* /forum/post/20803564
> 
> 
> I just finished making my antenna and attic installation.
> 
> 
> This is the antenna I made for about $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nice job. How many gas appliances do you have?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/20810989
> 
> 
> All I know is that I used to get it much stronger before their last round of antenna work... so something they changed resulted in my setup not always picking them up... I can only imagine that they might have sacrificed some directional power for more omni-directional to reach other areas that were a problem before, but reducing their effective range in the process.
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, though, as it is just a guess based on my own limited experience.



It could also be FM radio broadcast interference. You can try an FM trap inline that goes just before the TV input (or convertor box) and see if that helps.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20823396
> 
> 
> It could also be FM radio broadcast interference. You can try an FM trap inline that goes just before the TV input (or convertor box) and see if that helps.



It could be... and I'm still experimenting... but I didn't have any problems picking up WTVD before the antenna work... and I don't think the FM radio broadcasts changed during that time... so it's still related to what WTVD changed.


Honestly, it is more of a curiosity to me than anything since I do get 11 in HD via Dish... and I don't watch the sub-channels OTA... so I can live without it.


----------



## DonB2

What is it with these name brand channels? What they have for programming is not close to what you would expect for Programming. National Geo is another one that has programming I would never expect to see on the show. If I picked up a news stand copy of national Geo I would not expect to see Glossy Pics of a world fed wrestling tourney but I could expect that on Nat Geo.


On another note: A coworker moved and just got his road runner TWC bill. But the Bill says "Century Link" in it. What the heck is that all about? I thought they were two different companies.


Heck I already have century Link for DSL and was looking to go the Road Runner root.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20824964
> 
> 
> What is it with these name brand channels? What they have for programming is not close to what you would expect for Programming. National Geo is another one that has programming I would never expect to see on the show. If I picked up a news stand copy of national Geo I would not expect to see Glossy Pics of a world fed wrestling tourney but I could expect that on Nat Geo.



They all start out with a niche, then gravitate towards the least common denominator in order to broaden their appeal to advertisers, and show cheap-to-produce junk in order to cut their costs. Look at "SyFy", first they showed actual science fiction. Now they show wrestling, UFC, vampire goth stuff, and "reality" shows about ghosts.. The same thing with TLC. It used to be about science and learning, now its reality shows about how to flip houses.


One of the reasons I don't have cable.


Drew


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/20826632
> 
> 
> They all start out with a niche, then gravitate towards the least common denominator in order to broaden their appeal to advertisers, and show cheap-to-produce junk in order to cut their costs. Look at "SyFy", first they showed actual science fiction. Now they show wrestling, UFC, vampire goth stuff, and "reality" shows about ghosts.. The same thing with TLC. It used to be about science and learning, now its reality shows about how to flip houses.
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I don't have cable.
> 
> 
> Drew



SyFail


Horrible what happened to the programming on that channel.


+1 reason I lost the need for cable. The programming to me (and what my house consumed) was over priced.


----------



## DonB2

I could not agree more about those Channels. I feel sorry for anyone who is not cable literate thinking that the Niche channels are what they once were and wanting cable because of what they are expecting.


So no one knows anything about why "Century Link" would be appearing on a Time Warner Road Runner bill?


----------



## jspENC

I am really enjoying Antenna TV. I have been getting perfect reception every night. I have watched the 3 Stooges two Friday's in a row!


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/20833283
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying Antenna TV. I have been getting perfect reception every night. I have watched the 3 Stooges two Friday's in a row!



Same here. Enjoying Antenna TV, watching Maude and All in the Family every night. And PQ is good on WJZY 46.2 .


----------



## DonB2

I would say I like watching ant tv also but than Drewwho would bust me for stealing band width from his coveted HD watching










We watch 3's company then jump over to 50.2 for Mary Tyler Less.


My Mom could not drag me away from the Three Stooges when I was a kid. I am sure I got none of the jokes but liked the action.


I have been catching Benny Hill and wish they still had shows like that but I think Comedy shows like that are now on cable channels and a little too raunchy for me.


I would recommend one of these puppies for recording shows on those channels when you are away:

http://www.amazon.com/Magnavox-MDR51...ref=pd_sim_e_9 


Here is a forum at AVS that talks a lot about the Magnavox 515:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post20632877 


Or of course there are also plenty of tv capture cards for computers out there.


----------



## toadfannc

Looks like TWC and Cablevision are the ONLY cable/satellite providers in the top 10 (used to be top 5)-- to not have the NFL Network. Cablevision is a train wreck. I would hope that TWC would not want to keep that kind of company. It's obvious that the NFL is really trying to be reasonable w/ providers on price and placement-- by its recent agreements with many providers who have balked up to this point. I suppose we shall see if TWC is willing to add this channel(s).

http://thegazette.com/2011/08/19/med...k-nfl-redzone/


----------



## mrbopeep

First post, looking forward to the forums. Amazing to find some that are so active.


I am looking for some helpful advice on selecting an OTA HDTV antenna for local (UHF/VHF) stations. My wife and I have been cutting bills left and right and our long term relationship with TWC is the next one on the chopping block.


We are setting aside ~200 dollars if needed for a complete set up with pre-amp, antenna, and whatever else if we need it - if not that's even better. I would like to pick up anything and everything though I am not concerned for the church channels. Any language any station within reason and budget would be great.


We live on a lot with some clear space but do have tall trees around. We have an excellent plasma television and will be missing some of the nature programs we have grown to love as well as HD food network.


I am hoping I can get something through amazon since we do have prime and free returns etc make it easy if something doesn't work out.


Advice, suggestions - any input would be great and much appreciated!


I put my info into tvfool hoping that might help.











We live right near Crowder district park, a couple miles away from 1010/holly springs intersection.


----------



## KC4JGC

Some thoughts from an occaisional visitor with enough experience to hopefully help you:


Will you be able to mount your antenna outside? If you cannot, it shouldn't make much of a difference anyway as you're only 13 miles from the TV towers between Garner & Clayton. Outside is always better, though! You should be able to get away with a small vhf/uhf antenna feeding your set without any preamp. All the local stations are on uhf *EXCEPT* WTVD which is on ch 11 (vhf-hi). WUNC is 180 degrees from the others; that may be a challenge. You may get a strong enough signal off the back side to overcome that issue. Experiment some.


Be sure you get good low loss 75 ohm cable to minimize signal losses between antenna and set. When you "cut the cord", the TWC cable running under your house (assuming it's not fished between the walls) can be used.


Hopefully, your antenna is going to be higher than 10 ft.


When I'm in the area in my truck, I generally have no problems with any of the locals with the exception of WTVD at some places in the fringes. DTV on vhf doesn't propagate as well as on uhf. If I can do it in my truck without a preamp, you certainly can from home!


----------



## mrbopeep

Thanks KC. The house is a solar passive cinderblock house so indoors might not be so good. We are close to the towers but I was kind of hoping to pick up things as far away as Rocky Mount. I was planning on having an antenna outside on a mast or attached to the house. It's one story, same footprint as a trailer but made of concrete.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrbopeep* /forum/post/20864416
> 
> 
> Thanks KC. The house is a solar passive cinderblock house so indoors might not be so good. We are close to the towers but I was kind of hoping to pick up things as far away as Rocky Mount. I was planning on having an antenna outside on a mast or attached to the house. It's one story, same footprint as a trailer but made of concrete.



I just cut cable last month and have been tweaking my antenna setup. (highhouse and 55)


I've hooked my antenna outside on the side of the house. All the way up to the highest point.


The antenna wire then comes down into the (former) Time Warner Cable box on the side of the house, and there is an 8way splitter to every tv outlet.


Some channels came in good, some didn't. And the experience varied on different TV's in the house.


I bought this from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-AP-87...4283108&sr=8-1 , installed it in the outside box just before the splitter, and everything is coming in perfect on all TV's.


I know the 8 way splitter reduces the signal a lot, and the length of COAX from the antenna to each Tv can have a negative effect. So you may need an amp even if you have a good antenna and mounting location.


I get 20.1 from Lexington, and 2.1 from Winston-salem/HighPoint


This is my antenna: http://www.amazon.com/Channel-DIGITA...4283323&sr=1-3


----------



## jamieh1

Directv is going to air WCTI 12 ABC from Greenville nationally starting tonight at midnight. Ch 259, 325, 349 with Hurricane Coverage


----------



## DonB2

SugarBowl,

I used a boosted very similar to that between my attic mounted antenna and my tuners two floors down. One would think the booster would not be needed but I tried it without the booster and have issues with certain channels.


BTW - I tried watching WRAL 5.1 Saturday during the "Hurricane" and signal kept freezing. Whenever the wind blows this is what happens with 5.1 even though it is the most powerful signal I receive. Either my equipment is sensitive to multipath "Ghosting" or the frequency that 5.1 xmits on is.


But.... I do hear from other folks on this forum experiencing the same issue so that leads me to believe it is my equipment. I have not ruled out that I am overdriving 5.1 and need to test that possibility but if that is the case and I am overdriving it I am not sure how to fix it without loosing the boost for the other channels.


----------



## jspENC

mr. bopeep,


You have your antenna height at 10 feet on your plot. Is this how high it will be? Be sure you put in the height of your antenna to get the most accurate information.


----------



## mrbopeep

I am going to mount it on the side of the house, it's one story with the mount would probably put it at about 10 feet high. I could mount it higher if need be. I have a DB2 that I just hung outside at 6 feet pointing in the wrong direction and picked up quite a few channels but could not pull in ION. I could try pointing it in the right direction and rescanning.


----------



## sooke

Anyone else notice the above message is a lot more frequent in the last week? Even for premium channels like some of the HBO/Showtime variants. In the past rarely got this message. Now it is a major inconvenience. Haven't taken the time to actually count yet, but I estimate half the HD channels are unavailable.


This started before Irene. Right around the day we had the "earthquake", which seems coincidental.


Anyone know why the sudden drop in availability?


Thanks.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrbopeep* /forum/post/20882152
> 
> 
> I am going to mount it on the side of the house, it's one story with the mount would probably put it at about 10 feet high. I could mount it higher if need be. I have a DB2 that I just hung outside at 6 feet pointing in the wrong direction and picked up quite a few channels but could not pull in ION. I could try pointing it in the right direction and rescanning.



Higher may or may not make any difference. I am 15 feet lower than normal right now with my antenna because of the hurricane blowing it down, and I am still receiving all the same channels I normally get. If you want to get channels over 60 miles, then certainly put it as high as you can. The ION may need to have your antenna turned or moved slightly back and forth or tilted. The exact spot makes a huge difference. I notice my antenna is tilted a little to the right now, and as a result I am getting WILM LD some now where as before it would pretty much never light up. I am way out of this stations range.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20881324
> 
> 
> SugarBowl,
> 
> I used a boosted very similar to that between my attic mounted antenna and my tuners two floors down. One would think the booster would not be needed but I tried it without the booster and have issues with certain channels.
> 
> 
> BTW - I tried watching WRAL 5.1 Saturday during the "Hurricane" and signal kept freezing. Whenever the wind blows this is what happens with 5.1 even though it is the most powerful signal I receive. Either my equipment is sensitive to multipath "Ghosting" or the frequency that 5.1 xmits on is.
> 
> 
> But.... I do hear from other folks on this forum experiencing the same issue so that leads me to believe it is my equipment. I have not ruled out that I am overdriving 5.1 and need to test that possibility but if that is the case and I am overdriving it I am not sure how to fix it without loosing the boost for the other channels.



5.1 and 50.1 are the only channels that I see occasional freezes/skips on.


----------



## jspENC

Got my antenna back up today from the Hurricane, and I must have moved it in a little bit of a different position because I am picking up 22 and 28 where I had not been getting those very often at all. These 8 bay antennas are very hard to aim!


----------



## DonB2

Mrbopeep, I am in Holly Springs and have always found ION 47 to be a challenge. I even wrote them and asked if they could put a repeater in Garner or something of that nature but I guess they did not care because they never wrote me back.


At the time two years ago they had some interesting programming. And I liked their one subchannel that played Holiday Music Video during Holiday Season. But since then the programming has changed and I have not been as motivated to try and get that channel. Bottom line is I never got it in the summer but could get it pretty reliably in the Winter.


----------



## cgreco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20881324
> 
> 
> SugarBowl,
> 
> I used a boosted very similar to that between my attic mounted antenna and my tuners two floors down. One would think the booster would not be needed but I tried it without the booster and have issues with certain channels.
> 
> 
> BTW - I tried watching WRAL 5.1 Saturday during the "Hurricane" and signal kept freezing. Whenever the wind blows this is what happens with 5.1 even though it is the most powerful signal I receive. Either my equipment is sensitive to multipath "Ghosting" or the frequency that 5.1 xmits on is.
> 
> 
> But.... I do hear from other folks on this forum experiencing the same issue so that leads me to believe it is my equipment. I have not ruled out that I am overdriving 5.1 and need to test that possibility but if that is the case and I am overdriving it I am not sure how to fix it without loosing the boost for the other channels.



I too noticed that WRAL freezes up when no other OTA channel does. I have a 4228-HD and an amplifier in the attic, which is connected to an 8-way splitter. I need the amplifier to get ION reliably. How can we tell if the WRAL signal is too strong for the equipment?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/20888866
> 
> 
> Mrbopeep, I am in Holly Springs and have always found ION 47 to be a challenge. I even wrote them and asked if they could put a repeater in Garner or something of that nature but I guess they did not care because they never wrote me back.
> 
> 
> At the time two years ago they had some interesting programming. And I liked their one subchannel that played Holiday Music Video during Holiday Season. But since then the programming has changed and I have not been as motivated to try and get that channel. Bottom line is I never got it in the summer but could get it pretty reliably in the Winter.



There's a channel 36 out of Fayetteville that is also a Pax station.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

It's licensed to Fayetteville but IIRC is oriented toward Lumberton/Dillon etc. I doubt it makes it far north beyond Sampson County.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/20912340
> 
> 
> It's licensed to Fayetteville but IIRC is oriented toward Lumberton/Dillon etc. I doubt it makes it far north beyond Sampson County.



Channel 47 (RF 15) is out by Rocky Mount - it's actually my closest station.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/20912618
> 
> 
> Channel 47 (RF 15) is out by Rocky Mount - it's actually my closest station.



I believe he is referring to WFPX that you mentioned in your previous message.


- Trip


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I was referring to WFPX. And that should have said Harnett County, not Sampson. Getting my counties mixed up.


I looked at the coverage map and it looks like the digital signal is a little more rounded out than the analog was. With a good enough antenna you may stand a shot at picking it up in Holly Springs.


----------



## mrbopeep

I have the surge protector, j mount, and my db2 - going to set them up this weekend


----------



## DonB2

"There's a channel 36 out of Fayetteville that is also a Pax station."


I will give that a try.


By the way I was at the coast over the weekend. On Deacon Cable it looks like the subchannels can not be picked up with a QAM tuner. Is this true? For example FOX METV.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke* /forum/post/20882168
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the above message is a lot more frequent in the last week? Even for premium channels like some of the HBO/Showtime variants. In the past rarely got this message. Now it is a major inconvenience. Haven't taken the time to actually count yet, but I estimate half the HD channels are unavailable.
> 
> 
> This started before Irene. Right around the day we had the "earthquake", which seems coincidental.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the sudden drop in availability?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have seen these messages more frequently recently. It seems to happen to me a lot when I am watching two channels and swap between the two. Either I get the message or just a black screen and I have to tune to the next channel and back to make it work.


----------



## DonB2

There's a channel 36 out of Fayetteville that is also a Pax station


What is the actual frequency that this station uses so I can try and get it with my tuner.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Channel 36 is their RF channel. Their virtual channel is 62.


----------



## jspENC

WFPX looks like a deep fringe channel for Wake county. Very fine tuning would be necessary to pick it up.


The transmitter is in Parkton down in Robeson county where WKML & WFLB FM is located. Turn on 95.7 FM or 96.5 FM and see if you can hear it good, that will tell if you can pick up the TV station. The signal touches Holly Springs, but that is about it.


----------



## DonB2

Channel 36 is their RF channel. Their virtual channel is 62.


And 36 in titan is PBS correct? For Raleigh area anyway.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

36 virtual would be UNC-TV out of Roanoke Rapids. WUNP, I believe.


----------



## SugarBowl

Anyone with Time Warner using QAM? Are you getting ABC 11, WTVD ?


----------



## dundakitty

I use TWC and QAM. WTVD is hit-and-miss. Sometimes after a channel re-scan it comes in for a month or so, then it is gone. Often after a re-scan I'll find it on the physical channel (like 119.2) instead of the virtual 11.1 channel. TWC moves the physical channel quite often.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/20961687
> 
> 
> I use TWC and QAM. WTVD is hit-and-miss. Sometimes after a channel re-scan it comes in for a month or so, then it is gone. Often after a re-scan I'll find it on the physical channel (like 119.2) instead of the virtual 11.1 channel. TWC moves the physical channel quite often.



That's why I don't rely on cable for my local/regional channels. Too many games and lower pic quality. OTA antenna reception is my preference there, for the locals, with cable as a supplement for the specialty channels.


----------



## DonB2

It appears that Me tv will be changing their line up soon. Just in case anyone other than myself watches it.


----------



## djdube525

Hi all,


I feel like I'm very late to the OTA HDTV game, and there is quite a lot of info to wade through. I was hoping someone would be kind enough to offer some guidance.


I only watch content on one device... A projector, which means no tuner. I've cut the TWC cord a while back and was/am relyin on Hulu to fill the void.


I was hopin I could get into the OTA HDTV space easily with little cost. I live in Clayton about 8 miles from the majority of the Towers. I was planning on getting one of the leaf antennas, but I'm stumped on what to pick up for a tuner. DVR functionality is not a must... I mainly want to catch college football on Saturday. My projector handles 720p/1080i signals... Any thoughts/suggestions? Would a used Samsung T451 fit the bill, or are there better options?


Thanks so much in advance for an advice you can pass along.


Dave


----------



## Scooper

Whatever you can find that has an ATSC tuner (and preferably HDMI / Component video outputs). It is a small market, so if you find something - grab it. Even a convertor box would work (but only give you 480i video).


With that close to the towers - almost any decent antenna will work for you.


----------



## hikent

Hi,


I just relocated to Chapel Hill from out of state & did a cablecard self-install (finally) on my TiVo (with Tuning Adaptor).


My problem is I can't get ABC (WTVDHD) channel 1111. Everything else seems fine. My TiVo is tunning to 117000 KHz & can't find a signal.


Is this a lineup problem or do I need an amp? Or is it something else.


Thanks for the help.


Kent


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdube525* /forum/post/20998439
> 
> 
> I only watch content on one device... A projector, which means no tuner. I've cut the TWC cord a while back and was/am relyin on Hulu to fill the void.



If you're relying on hulu, then you've probably got a PC hooked up to your projector already, so a PC tuner would probably be the easiest choice. Especially if you're running Win7, Vista, or Linux and have free TV recording software built in. The HDHR (HD Homerun) network tuner is probably the easiest to setup (but one of the more expensive at ~$100). I've had good luck with cheap ($


----------



## cucamelsmd15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikent* /forum/post/20999273
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just relocated to Chapel Hill from out of state & did a cablecard self-install (finally) on my TiVo (with Tuning Adaptor).
> 
> 
> My problem is I can't get ABC (WTVDHD) channel 1111. Everything else seems fine. My TiVo is tunning to 117000 KHz & can't find a signal.
> 
> 
> Is this a lineup problem or do I need an amp? Or is it something else.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Kent



Also had this issue. A reboot of the HTPC in my case and the tuning adapter fixed it.


That said, I still have lingering cablecard issues. How many other people have a cablecard and Ceton combo?


----------



## HomeTheaterFAN

What is the monthly fee for cablecard rental? Will the two way cablecard work in Windows Media Center?


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21000459
> 
> 
> Another advantage of the HDHR is that if you've got a DLNA compliant device (some BlueRay players, for example) you can access live TV without a PC.



Do tell. Is this the latest HDHR? I have the v2, not ones just recently released, and I have to run it through MediaCenter and back to an Xbox to watch on my TV, as my Sony Blu-Ray players don't see it directly. The Blu-Rays do play back stuff I've recorded via MediaCenter fine. If there's a way for the Blu-Ray player to pick up my version of the HDHR, I'd love to figure it out.


----------



## DonB2

HMM - Why is Two and a Half Men a repeat this evening or is Titan tv off?


----------



## djdube525

Hi Drew,


I'm not using a PC for Hulu... I'm using a Roku box instead.


Dave


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdube525* /forum/post/21004053
> 
> 
> Hi Drew,
> 
> 
> I'm not using a PC for Hulu... I'm using a Roku box instead.
> 
> 
> Dave



Looks like this will list at $399 on 11/1, but this is a standalone dual tuner, DVR, and EPG


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cucamelsmd15* /forum/post/21000607
> 
> 
> Also had this issue. A reboot of the HTPC in my case and the tuning adapter fixed it.
> 
> 
> That said, I still have lingering cablecard issues. How many other people have a cablecard and Ceton combo?



I've got the Ceton 4 tuner card with TWC cablecard. It's working well except for sometimes giving an error message about no signal for scheduled recordings. However the recordings are being done.


I'm very happy with the Ceton and their support. On the initial install I had an error message and emailed Ceton support twice. In both cases they responded in 30 minutes and the problem was solved. The included diagnostic program is very useful.


Getting the cablecard was interesting. As soon as self install was available I called to order a card and was told to go to the Atlantic Ave. office in Raleigh to pick it up. When I got there the CSR said it would require a truck roll to install it and installation charge. After about 5 minutes of explaining what the new rules are and what I had been told she agreed to waive the installation charge but said she had no cards so we had to schedule an installation date a week later. I actually didn't mind having a tech available for the install.


The install went well. The installer hadn't seen a HTPC before but had done Tivo's and was interested in the HTPC. He stayed until we confirmed reception on a range of channels. The charge for the cablecard was less than $3/month.


I now have more tuners (6 total) than I'll ever use. I have two Linksys media extenders for whole house capability at 3 TV's. It definitely isn't as slick as a TiVo we used to have but is quite workable.


----------



## ejb1980

Cool new set/graphics for WRAL news.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21006304
> 
> 
> Cool new set/graphics for WRAL news.



Do they still use an integrated newsroom set? Can somebody post pics?


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC* /forum/post/21006332
> 
> 
> Do they still use an integrated newsroom set? Can somebody post pics?



Saw the live streaming video of the noon news. See they went with a scenic set rather than newsroom. Modern and stylish without being tacky. Very nice. Also impressive all HD video including field reports. Good job there.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21005710
> 
> 
> Looks like this will list at $399 on 11/1, but this is a standalone dual tuner, DVR, and EPG



Nice, but the price point is a bit high. For that much, you could get a low end, small form factor PC with Win7 media center (like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16883103297 ) and either an HDHR, or a few USB tuners & have a more flexible DVR. Eg, if you later decided you wanted cable, you could add an HDHR-Prime, or one of the USB cable card tuners.


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC* /forum/post/21006531
> 
> 
> Saw the live streaming video of the noon news. See they went with a scenic set rather than newsroom. Modern and stylish without being tacky. Very nice. Also impressive all HD video including field reports. Good job there.



That makes me kind of sad. After moving to Richmond, I miss the local news in HD










Drew


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC* /forum/post/21006531
> 
> 
> Saw the live streaming video of the noon news. See they went with a scenic set rather than newsroom. Modern and stylish without being tacky. Very nice. Also impressive all HD video including field reports. Good job there.



WRAL has been all HD since before the start of the Digital transition - they are certainly one of the leading stations in the country on HD since way back when.


----------



## bigcementpond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21010565
> 
> 
> WRAL has been all HD since before the start of the Digital transition - they are certainly one of the leading stations in the country on HD since way back when.



WRAL was the first HD/Digital station in the country - waaay back in 1996.
http://www.wral.com/wral-tv/story/1069461/


----------



## dgmayor

How long have we had a New York news station, and more importantly, why?


----------



## ejb1980

Assuming you're talking about NY1 (channel 1115 or 115 on TWC). That appeared at the beginning of September. I assumed it was for 9/11 coverage. We cancelled Time Warner in favor of Directv on the 13th. I am surprised to see that it's still there.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21026321
> 
> 
> Assuming you're talking about NY1 (channel 1115 or 115 on TWC). That appeared at the beginning of September. I assumed it was for 9/11 coverage. We cancelled Time Warner in favor of Directv on the 13th. I am surprised to see that it's still there.



still there...


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron* /forum/post/14939474
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when NBC 17 might start broadcasting their news in HD? If I'm not mistaken they are the only folks left in the Triangle that are still doing their news broadcasts in SD.



Last year. Where have you been?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/21032457
> 
> 
> Last year. Where have you been?



He asked that question on 10-25-08, 11:17 AM


----------



## ejb1980

Speaking of NBC17, I saw that Universal Sports is being taken away from local broadcasters and made into a cable/satellite only channel in early 2012. #1: WHY? #2: What does WNCN plan on doing with their .3 channel? Back to weather? BounceTV? Something else?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21035546
> 
> 
> Speaking of NBC17, I saw that Universal Sports is being taken away from local broadcasters and made into a cable/satellite only channel in early 2012. #1: WHY? #2: What does WNCN plan on doing with their .3 channel? Back to weather? BounceTV? Something else?



Why? Probably because NBC/Universal was bought by Comcast and they'd like to slow down the death of cable TV by taking away interesting content from broadcast (and implementing broadband data caps).


One semi-hopeful sign I saw this year though was that some Universal Sports content (like bike racing) was shown on the main NBC HD channel. But it was likely a teaser to get people to subscribe to their cable/sat content (e.g. Versus, and soon Universal Sports) to see the rest of the coverage.


----------



## ejb1980

Ah, yes. The Comcast situation. I wonder if the current Comcast Sports Net "affiliates" will become NBC SportsNet.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21035546
> 
> 
> Speaking of NBC17, I saw that Universal Sports is being taken away from local broadcasters and made into a cable/satellite only channel in early 2012. #1: WHY? #2: What does WNCN plan on doing with their .3 channel? Back to weather? BounceTV? Something else?



Wow, very disappointing. Hopefully we get something good and unique. We're already getting duplicate content on 11.2 and 11.3 so we don't need another duplicate or weather map on 17.3.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/21041716
> 
> 
> Wow, very disappointing. Hopefully we get something good and unique. We're already getting duplicate content on 11.2 and 11.3 so we don't need another duplicate or weather map on 17.3.



How about *no* sub-channels? That would be great. Then we could use the available bandwidth for HD as it should be.


----------



## ejb1980

I enjoy sub-channels, especially the extra PBS channels (I hate that MX is TWC-only, although it is on QAM) and Antenna- and Me- TV. A well-done weather subchannel is cool, too. And I think the Durham Bulls and W-S Dash games on subchannels are great.. I agree about the stupid repeated 11-2 and 11-3 and feel that HD subchannels are a VERY bad idea, like all the ABC OO's who use the HD LWN. WCWG has 3 subchannels and their main 20-1 isn't bad, I think it's better than WLFL since WCWG has HD syndication and doesn't force all the audio into DD 2.0.


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21035546
> 
> 
> Speaking of NBC17, I saw that Universal Sports is being taken away from local broadcasters and made into a cable/satellite only channel in early 2012. #1: WHY? #2: What does WNCN plan on doing with their .3 channel? Back to weather? BounceTV? Something else?




Directv recently added Universal Sports to its sports pack on ch 625.


----------



## VisionOn

Can't remember seeing this TWC update posted:
_On or about November 3rd, the following addition is planned for Basic Cable: *The Weather Channel HD* Channel 1418.


On or about November 3rd, the following additions are planned for the Digital Tier: *G4 HD* Channel 1311, *Cooking Channel HD* Channel 1353, *DIY HD* Channel 1356.


On or about November 3rd, the following additions are planned for Movie Pass: *FEARnet HD* Channel 1644
_
I only bothered to check while I was looking at the $1 price increase for HBO and premium channels.


----------



## Hiatt66

I wonder if we'll get local on the 8's on the HD side of The Weather Channel?


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21044650
> 
> 
> Can't remember seeing this TWC update posted:
> _On or about November 3rd, the following addition is planned for Basic Cable: *The Weather Channel HD* Channel 1418.
> 
> 
> On or about November 3rd, the following additions are planned for the Digital Tier: *G4 HD* Channel 1311, *Cooking Channel HD* Channel 1353, *DIY HD* Channel 1356.
> 
> 
> On or about November 3rd, the following additions are planned for Movie Pass: *FEARnet HD* Channel 1644
> _
> I only bothered to check while I was looking at the $1 price increase for HBO and premium channels.



Time Warner also just updated ODN machines to a newer version of Navigator. Nothing major other than after being gone for years 4X fast forward is finally back. Had to rewind a big chunk last night because I wasn't paying attention and blew through a show.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCsoftball7* /forum/post/21042182
> 
> 
> How about *no* sub-channels? That would be great. Then we could use the available bandwidth for HD as it should be.



I'm sorry but I've just moved on from that. It's never going to happen and just leads to more angst.


----------



## DonB2

I really like the Universal Sports sub channel. It is like having "Good" Olympic coverage all year long. By "Good" I mean coverage of lots of different sports not just a few like it seems get covered during the Olympics.


Yeah I know that there is only so many hours to cover the Olympics but it just seems like a lot of the air time is spent on only 1 or 2 sports that are not the only sport I am interested in.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/21046819
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I've just moved on from that. It's never going to happen and just leads to more angst.



Unfortunately, I think you're right...


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/21046241
> 
> 
> I wonder if we'll get local on the 8's on the HD side of The Weather Channel?



We do on Directv. I assume TWC would at least keep the current SD form.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21047689
> 
> 
> I really like the Universal Sports sub channel.



Enjoy it now. Starting in January, it's going to be a pay provider channel only.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21049130
> 
> 
> We do on Directv. I assume TWC would at least keep the current SD form.



The Local's on the 8's in HD on cable systems are completely different than what is seen DirecTV. It's MUCH, MUCH better than what's on DirecTV...


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21049130
> 
> 
> We do on Directv. I assume TWC would at least keep the current SD form.



That sounds promising. Thanks


----------



## nicktripp

So I'm having an issue with OTA reception of WRAL and WRAZ. My TV set averages about a 60-80% strength signal according to it's own measurements. However, just recently, about every 10 seconds it will drop to 0 for just a moment.


I receive all other channels just fine. They stay within the 60-80% range most of the time.


I'm located in Southeast Durham and I just cannot figure out why WRAL/WRAZ are bouncing around the way they are. It's especially annoying on Sundays (football).


Any ideas?


----------



## Scooper

I'd be more concerned about what antenna/reception system you have and what TV /tuner you're using.


I can say that outside antennas are far and away the best, and if you're problem stations are WRAL/WRAZ - their RF channels are 48/49 respectively. And your antenna needs to be pointed to southeast Raleigh / east of Garner for the antenna farm.


How about posting your www.tvfool.com for your address and we can give you some better advice ?


----------



## nicktripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21057824
> 
> 
> How about posting your www.tvfool.com for your address and we can give you some better advice ?



Done.



http://imgur.com/wHRWf.png%5B/IMG%5D



I'm using a flat indoor antenna (an RCA ANT1400), mounted against the glass at the top of a window at around 9 feet. I'm in a first floor apartment in which all of the windows are facing North/Northwest. Southeast of me is directly through the center of the building. The TV is an Insignia NS-42E760A12.


As I said before, all other stations in the area are loud and clear. No issues. It's just WRAL/WRAZ, unfortunately. I can reposition it and get into the 90th percentile on the television's signal strength meter, but the problem persists. Every 10 seconds or so it dips to 0.


Frustrating. I was hoping to avoid cable/satellite.


----------



## CCsoftball7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicktripp* /forum/post/21057772
> 
> 
> So I'm having an issue with OTA reception of WRAL and WRAZ. My TV set averages about a 60-80% strength signal according to it's own measurements. However, just recently, about every 10 seconds it will drop to 0 for just a moment.
> 
> 
> I receive all other channels just fine. They stay within the 60-80% range most of the time.
> 
> 
> I'm located in Southeast Durham and I just cannot figure out why WRAL/WRAZ are bouncing around the way they are. It's especially annoying on Sundays (football).
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



How long have you had your antenna? Did it work fine all summer and you are just now having issues?


----------



## Scooper

Your problem looks to be a multipath issue - signals bouncing off other things before they get to your antenna. Hard to say what the best thing for you to do considering your location in the building compared to the location of the antennas.


----------



## conquistador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicktripp* /forum/post/21057772
> 
> 
> So I'm having an issue with OTA reception of WRAL and WRAZ. My TV set averages about a 60-80% strength signal according to it's own measurements. However, just recently, about every 10 seconds it will drop to 0 for just a moment.
> 
> 
> I receive all other channels just fine. They stay within the 60-80% range most of the time.
> 
> 
> I'm located in Southeast Durham and I just cannot figure out why WRAL/WRAZ are bouncing around the way they are. It's especially annoying on Sundays (football).
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I live in northwest Cary and experienced the same thing with WRAL/WRAZ this afternoon. I've been using my antenna (an indoor 4-bay) for a while and don't remember seeing this issue the past several Sundays.


----------



## Mr. Woodrow

I'm a TWC subscriber and lately we've been having problems with WTVD Channel 1111. The channel is constantly breaking up, pixilating, etc, such that it is often unwatchable. But it's only that channel. I've tried resetting the HD cable box and it hasn't resolved the problem. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Woodrow* /forum/post/21103976
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC subscriber and lately we've been having problems with WTVD Channel 1111. The channel is constantly breaking up, pixilating, etc, such that it is often unwatchable. But it's only that channel. I've tried resetting the HD cable box and it hasn't resolved the problem. Anyone else had this problem?



Sounds like the signal strength of the cable coming into your TV is too weak to decode WTVD properly. You will need to call the provider and have it checked out.


----------



## favorini

Speaking of channel 1111, does anyone else find it is about 6-7 dB louder than all the other channels?


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *favorini* /forum/post/21107058
> 
> 
> Speaking of channel 1111, does anyone else find it is about 6-7 dB louder than all the other channels?



It is louder than all of the other channels for me too. On Directv and OTA. CW22 comes close to it, though. The other locals and national channels seem to be virtually the same volume.


----------



## HDDON2

I have the same problem with WTVD audio being louder than other channels over the air or on Dish Network. It really is a pain everytime you switch to WTVD you have to rember to change the volume or the audio will blast you.


----------



## DonB2

Any one else notice PBS 4.1 and its subchannels were off line with OTA Sunday morning?


On another note: What channel has the original Wild Wild West. I thought I saw it on one of the sub channels but now I can not find it.


----------



## nissandrift

Short Version: I live in a single story home near Wake Tech university by the intersection of 1010/401, and I need to find a reasonably priced (up to $50) indoor antenna that will pick up local stations. Do you have any suggestions?



Long Version:

I'm new to the 1010/US401 area near Wake Tech, and I'm having issues finding the right solution for an indoor antenna to pick up the local channels for my single story home. I have the RCA ANT1251 between the tv, and wall in my living room currently. I can pick most stations, but 11 and 17 drop out if I or my dog walk around the room. According to tvfool.com all the stations I'm looking for should be able to be picked up with a "set top" antenna. Currently I'm looking at the RCA ANT1650R, Winegard SS-3000 Amplified Indoor UHF/VHF Antenna, Antennas Direct DB2 Multi Directional HDTV Antenna, Clearstream2 Antenna,and the TERK Ultra-compact FDTV2 Passive Antenna. I know the Antenna Direct is UHF, but I thought about buying something to combine the coaxial cables so i could also run a VHF antenna. The plan is to mount the larger antenna's to the wall behind my tv, or just sit on the tv stand. I know I could get more signal by mounting in the attic or outside, but I don't have the money/time to run a cable up the wall into my attic. Let me know if anyone has any suggestions.


Thanks!


----------



## SteelWill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21119759
> 
> 
> On another note: What channel has the original Wild Wild West. I thought I saw it on one of the sub channels but now I can not find it.



50-2 on Sunday afternoons I think.


Edit: It just came on 4:00PM Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Shmooh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Woodrow* /forum/post/21103976
> 
> 
> I'm a TWC subscriber and lately we've been having problems with WTVD Channel 1111. The channel is constantly breaking up, pixilating, etc, such that it is often unwatchable. But it's only that channel. I've tried resetting the HD cable box and it hasn't resolved the problem. Anyone else had this problem?



For what it's worth, I'm having the same problem. This is the only channel (1111) we have trouble with.


We have a TiVo and a home-built HTPC (Ceton card). I'm now going through 2 amplified splitters to try and get enough signal strength (high quality active return path amps pretty close to the incoming line in the house). Long story, but I'm reasonably certain I know what I'm doing with this stuff. I wired my house from a central point (structured wiring) a few years ago.


In any case - the SNR for 1111 is lower than all the other channels: 32.1 or so (all other channels are around 37). Signal strength is very good - just shy of 0 for all channels, including 1111.


While looking at the diagnostics on the HTPC (and the TiVo), I noticed the frequency for 1111 is much lower than other channels: 117000 vs. 500000+ for everything else I looked at. I wonder if that has something to do with it? Maybe the splitters or the cables aren't producing as clean of a signal at the lower frequency?


This problem started a few weeks ago, and has gotten worse in the past week or so. The TiVo won't pick up the channel at all any more, where it used to be fine. I'm guessing this is because the TiVo is behind a splitter for the tuning adapters while the HTPC is not. I have it this way because the TiVo is more tolerant of weaker signals, but apparently it's gotten worse and it's no longer sufficient.


We also have a TWC cable box (also goes through the 2 amplified splitters), and 1111 comes in there. Don't know if it would work without the amps - haven't tried.


I'm in Cary, near Tryon and Cary Pkwy. I might call TWC this week to see if anybody else has reported a problem. I'd encourage others to do the same if they have issues, just so they have a record of it.


Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## DonB2

SteelWill,


Thanks on the WWest showing time.


----------



## tosa68

Don't know when it started, but all CBS shows on WRAL that have DD5.1 audio seem to only be 5.0, missing LFE. At least that's what my receiver is indicating, showing only the LCR & surrounds, no sub. I do get DD5.1 on other channels, e.g. NBC, ABC, as well as other cable and premium channels, so my setup should be good.


Audio connection is optical from DirecTV HR24 to Yahama RX-V3800. Since it only seems to be WRAL/CBS, I'm trying to determine if it's a WRAL/CBS issue or a DirecTV issue specific to local CBS. Again, other locals as well as nationals that do have DD5.1, do show up as DD5.1 on my receiver.


Anyone else see the same, or does WRAL audio come in full DD5.1 for you?


Thanks!


----------



## Hiatt66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tosa68* /forum/post/21154638
> 
> 
> Don't know when it started, but all CBS shows on WRAL that have DD5.1 audio seem to only be 5.0, missing LFE. At least that's what my receiver is indicating, showing only the LCR & surrounds, no sub. I do get DD5.1 on other channels, e.g. NBC, ABC, as well as other cable and premium channels, so my setup should be good.
> 
> 
> Audio connection is optical from DirecTV HR24 to Yahama RX-V3800. Since it only seems to be WRAL/CBS, I'm trying to determine if it's a WRAL/CBS issue or a DirecTV issue specific to local CBS. Again, other locals as well as nationals that do have DD5.1, do show up as DD5.1 on my receiver.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see the same, or does WRAL audio come in full DD5.1 for you?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I noticed it on my DVR'd shows as well. CBS only.


----------



## banshee740

Loving the new channels on TWC...


----------



## jspENC

Be aware and remember to tune into your radio and TV stations for a first time ever event on 11/9/11. The Feds will come on your TV and radio at 2 PM for a nationwide test of the Emergency Alert System.... This is supposed to ONLY be a test. It is in the event of some catastrophe, to alert the people in a future event. EVERY channel will and MUST be affected.


----------



## DonB2

The feds are not jumping on my cell phone also?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21161870
> 
> 
> Be aware and remember to tune into your radio and TV stations for a first time ever event on 11/9/11. The Feds will come on your TV and radio at 2 PM for a nationwide test of the Emergency Alert System.... This is supposed to ONLY be a test. It is in the event of some catastrophe, to alert the people in a future event. EVERY channel will and MUST be affected.



2PM Eastern or 2PM in each time zone so it is a rolling test?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/21165126
> 
> 
> 2PM Eastern or 2PM in each time zone so it is a rolling test?



2 PM eastern standard time.


----------



## tosa68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hiatt66* /forum/post/21155498
> 
> 
> I noticed it on my DVR'd shows as well. CBS only.



Do you get WRAL/CBS via sat, cable, OTA? I haven't been able to figure out if this is a CBS thing, a WRAL thing, or a DirecTV thing.


I've tried sending a message to WRAL engineering (from the WRAL-TV website) a couple of times, but no response.


----------



## nitdawg

Maybe I'm on an island out here, but I can't tune WTVD at all this afternoon. All other channels and the Greensboro ones are fine. Strange thing is, I get 100% signal on my various HTPC tuners, just nothing there. Even on my built-in TV tuners...strange.


----------



## dedratermi

having the exact same problem with WTVD. It won't tune in on media center anymore. Interestingly, it will tune in the HD Home Run Quick TV app. But media center thinks the signal is not available for some reason. Signal strength is fine. I have already tried rescanning within media center and it didn't help. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedratermi* /forum/post/21172483
> 
> 
> having the exact same problem with WTVD. It won't tune in on media center anymore. Interestingly, it will tune in the HD Home Run Quick TV app. But media center thinks the signal is not available for some reason. Signal strength is fine. I have already tried rescanning within media center and it didn't help. Anybody have any ideas?



Even outside media center, on two of my TV's...they can't tune it either using the built-in OTA TV tuners on the TVs, so this is strange.


----------



## Retspin

I noticed it last night. I get WRAL OTA and didn't hear a thing out my sub at all.


----------



## Scooper

wtvd tunes fine on my Hauppage WINHVR1600, Dish CECB, Dish DTV DVR, - all my tuners, infact...


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21172766
> 
> 
> wtvd tunes fine on my Hauppage WINHVR1600, Dish CECB, Dish DTV DVR, - all my tuners, infact...



Funky. I will get poking at it to see what's going on.


Update. A rescan seemed to fix it, although there is no channel information (call sign, program info, etc.).


Update 2: Well, it works for my TV-built in's (no additional broadcast data coming through), but both of my HTPC tuners are blind.


----------



## dedratermi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21172826
> 
> 
> Funky. I will get poking at it to see what's going on.
> 
> 
> Update. A rescan seemed to fix it, although there is no channel information (call sign, program info, etc.).
> 
> 
> Update 2: Well, it works for my TV-built in's (no additional broadcast data coming through), but both of my HTPC tuners are blind.



I still can't figure it out. I've tried deleting and adding the channel manually, but same result, media center just can't figure out how to tune in WTVD. I watched Jeopardy on thursday night and it was working then. So sometime between thursday night and this morning something broke.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedratermi* /forum/post/21173401
> 
> 
> I still can't figure it out. I've tried deleting and adding the channel manually, but same result, media center just can't figure out how to tune in WTVD. I watched Jeopardy on thursday night and it was working then. So sometime between thursday night and this morning something broke.



My only guess is it has something to do with the a portion of the data missing in the broadcast, like the EPG data. I also cannot manually tune that channel on my HTPC. Now on my built-in TV tuners, I always see the channel information and EPG...at the very least the call sign. Now even though I have a picture for WTVD even after a rescan on my built-in tuners (not my media center) I don't even see the call sign, just RF 11-1. And Wake is holding its own against ND.


----------



## ejb1980

I do not have an indicator on my Denon receiver so I can't tell for sure, but here's what I notice:

WFMY (via Directv): always has noticeable LFE

WFMY (OTA via AM21): always has noticeable LFE

WRAL (OTA via AM21): no noticeable LFE at all. I am watch the LSU/Bama game and there is little to no bass at any time, national or local. I do not know I've never noticed this before...


----------



## dedratermi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21173565
> 
> 
> My only guess is it has something to do with the a portion of the data missing in the broadcast, like the EPG data. I also cannot manually tune that channel on my HTPC. Now on my built-in TV tuners, I always see the channel information and EPG...at the very least the call sign. Now even though I have a picture for WTVD even after a rescan on my built-in tuners (not my media center) I don't even see the call sign, just RF 11-1. And Wake is holding its own against ND.



Yes, it definitely seems to be a problem on WTVD's end. The SiliconDust app shows it. The first picture is the broken WTVD stream without any program info. The second picture is the working WRAL stream.




















I posted the same question to the SiliconDust forums here: http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11534


----------



## Scooper

WTVD appears to NOT be broadcasting PSIP according to TSReader (Lite).


----------



## dedratermi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21174735
> 
> 
> WTVD appears to NOT be broadcasting PSIP according to TSReader (Lite).



Yes, that's the problem, and I found on another forum that Windows Media Center will not tune in any station that doesn't broadcast PSIP. So this explains why the TV itself and other apps can tune into WTVD, but Windows Media Center cannot.


So the next question - how to report this to WTVD? I tried calling their main number (683-1111) and it was just an endless automated menu system.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedratermi* /forum/post/21174809
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the problem, and I found on another forum that Windows Media Center will not tune in any station that doesn't broadcast PSIP. So this explains why the TV itself and other apps can tune into WTVD, but Windows Media Center cannot.
> 
> 
> So the next question - how to report this to WTVD? I tried calling their main number (683-1111) and it was just an endless automated menu system.



I emailed [email protected]


----------



## dedratermi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21174889
> 
> 
> I emailed [email protected]



It's working now, thanks!


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedratermi* /forum/post/21175944
> 
> 
> It's working now, thanks!



He said there was an equipment issue at WTVD, all is well now.


----------



## tosa68

I've been trying to contact WRAL about the DD5.1 missing LFE issue. I've tried to submit a couple of emails using the Contact-Us/Engineering link on their website. So far I've not had a response, so I'm not sure if my feedback is even getting to them using the web form.


Anyone know a good contact at WRAL who might be able to shed some light on why all CBS shows with DD5.1 are missing the LFE channel??


Thanks!


----------



## Scooper

There is SOME kind of problem at WTVD - their volume is WAY up compared to everyone else, at least through my setup.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21193504
> 
> 
> There is SOME kind of problem at WTVD - their volume is WAY up compared to everyone else, at least through my setup.



Their volume has always been noticably higher on my system, strange, although I haven't noticed if its even higher than it normally is.


----------



## jspENC

WRAL still doesn't have LFE effects.


Has anyone else noticed all that distortion around the Fox 50 logo during the news? It looks blurry and like a swimming effect inside and around the edges of the logo.


----------



## ejb1980

I have noticed the distortion around the Fox 50 logo. Who are you emailing/contacting about the WRAL lack of LFE? I will join you!


----------



## tosa68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21206963
> 
> 
> WRAL still doesn't have LFE effects.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed all that distortion around the Fox 50 logo during the news? It looks blurry and like a swimming effect inside and around the edges of the logo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21207348
> 
> 
> I have noticed the distortion around the Fox 50 logo. Who are you emailing/contacting about the WRAL lack of LFE? I will join you!



I haven't noticed the Fox50 logo, but I'll look for it now.










I've been trying to get a good contact at WRAL for the missing LFE issue. So far I've used their web 'Contact Us' page Engineering link, and after a few attempts over a few weeks, I've finally tried their GM link. But still no response, and still missing LFE.


If anyone has a good contact at WRAL who could shed some light on the missing LFE, please share. Ever since I noticed this a handful of weeks ago, it's been driving me crazy.


----------



## tosa68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tosa68* /forum/post/21209491
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed the Fox50 logo, but I'll look for it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get a good contact at WRAL for the missing LFE issue. So far I've used their web 'Contact Us' page Engineering link, and after a few attempts over a few weeks, I've finally tried their GM link. But still no response, and still missing LFE.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a good contact at WRAL who could shed some light on the missing LFE, please share. Ever since I noticed this a handful of weeks ago, it's been driving me crazy.



Well, wouldn't you know... just this afternoon I got a reply from WRAL engineering. They did acknowledge there was an issue for some WRAL viewers in that the LFE channel was missing. It is supposed to be fixed now. I just checked and it does look like I now have LFE from WRAL (and I didn't last night). I'll check later on tonight to make sure it's in programs I actually care about.


----------



## veedon

How tough is it to get good OTA reception in the Raleigh area with an indoor antenna?

I am new to OTA digital reception.


I'm using an amplified indoor antenna and am generally receiving signal strengths of 65% to 80% according to the TV's built-in measures, so the signal strength seems OK, and the signal quality is usually good. Only a couple of channels benefit from the amplification, WTVD (RF 11) and WRPX (RF 15).


I am around 20 miles from the main transmitters that are located near Garner (WRAL, WNCN, etc.). However, reception during the daytime often breaks up intermittently. Sometimes I have better reception for channels that have transmitters 30 miles or more from my location, so distance does not seem to be the big issue.


Could this be a case of multipath interference? What is the best way to reduce that?

Are most indoor antennas prone to multipath issues?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21212880
> 
> 
> How tough is it to get good OTA reception in the Raleigh area with an indoor antenna?
> 
> I am new to OTA digital reception.
> 
> 
> I'm using an amplified indoor antenna and am generally receiving signal strengths of 65% to 80% according to the TV's built-in measures, so the signal strength seems OK, and the signal quality is usually good. Only a couple of channels benefit from the amplification, WTVD (RF 11) and WRPX (RF 15).
> 
> 
> I am around 20 miles from the main transmitters that are located near Garner (WRAL, WNCN, etc.). However, reception during the daytime often breaks up intermittently. Sometimes I have better reception for channels that have transmitters 30 miles or more from my location, so distance does not seem to be the big issue.
> 
> 
> Could this be a case of multipath interference? What is the best way to reduce that?
> 
> Are most indoor antennas prone to multipath issues?



My best experience thus far has been with the leaf antenna. I have a large 8-bay up in my attic which was very prone to multipath problems and had a hard time picking up signals off the backside of the antenna (my location is pretty much in-between garner and chapel hill). The leaf so far as replaced my 8-bay and works well simply mounted on an exterior wall. Height and exterior walls...those are likely big factors for getting good reception with an indoor antenna. From my understanding, amplification is primarily for long cable runs, not for making the signal any better...if you receive a bunch of noise, you will just be amplifying a bunch of noise. Best advise, play around, drop $40 on a leaf antenna and see what you can get.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21219016
> 
> 
> My best experience thus far has been with the leaf antenna. I have a large 8-bay up in my attic which was very prone to multipath problems and had a hard time picking up signals off the backside of the antenna (my location is pretty much in-between garner and chapel hill). The leaf so far as replaced my 8-bay and works well simply mounted on an exterior wall. Height and exterior walls...those are likely big factors for getting good reception with an indoor antenna. From my understanding, amplification is primarily for long cable runs, not for making the signal any better...if you receive a bunch of noise, you will just be amplifying a bunch of noise. Best advise, play around, drop $40 on a leaf antenna and see what you can get.



Did you put the leaf antenna on an exterior wall in the attic or just on an exterior wall inside the house? I'm over in Cary not too far from Morrisville and also have an 8-bay antenna in the attic for the downstairs TV but using a leaf antenna upstairs on the second floor for another TV. Wondering if I should try putting the leaf in the attic for the downstairs TV (where I get periodic signal drop on the 8-bay for WRAL and Fox50).


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac* /forum/post/21220480
> 
> 
> Did you put the leaf antenna on an exterior wall in the attic or just on an exterior wall inside the house? I'm over in Cary not too far from Morrisville and also have an 8-bay antenna in the attic for the downstairs TV but using a leaf antenna upstairs on the second floor for another TV. Wondering if I should try putting the leaf in the attic for the downstairs TV (where I get periodic signal drop on the 8-bay for WRAL and Fox50).



My leaf is in the attic and its pretty funny seeing it up there next to my 8-bay (which I don't use anymore). I hung the leaf from a crossbeam in the attic close to the roof facing Garner (and at the same time CH, since there is no front/back). That runs to a drop amp I have in the attic right next to the leaf, and then down to my media closet..I have it split to 2 HTPC tuners and one TV in my office.


I would give it a shot in the attic if its not a PIA just to see how it compares to the 8-bay. My 8-bay was perfect for everything out of Garner, just could not get a reliable signal from CH. I now get all of the Garner farm, WUNC for CH and a handful of the Gboro stations. I'm about 35 ft above ground, interior attic.


----------



## Scooper

Has anyone else noticed WTVD (OTA) not being as strong in signal for the last couple days ? Signal meters are definately down from a couple weeks ago for me.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed WTVD (OTA) not being as strong in signal for the last couple days ? Signal meters are definately down from a couple weeks ago for me.



I noticed problems a month or two ago... But since then, mostly watch my Dish feed and don't check WTVD via OTA as often.


----------



## posg

Does anyone know what channels (besides the locals) that are still available through Time Warner with a standard cable card?


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/21302852
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what channels (besides the locals) that are still available through Time Warner with a standard cable card?



I believe all content (i.e. SDV content) minus on-demand works with the latest batch of cable card tuners. Post here (nice community of HTPC enthusiasts with a lot of talk about cable cards) and you may get some better info (I do not use a cable card).


----------



## StinDaWg

Just did a speed test today on Time Warner Road Runner and I'm now getting 2 Meg upload as opposed to 1. I'm on the standard 10/1 plan. Is anyone else noticing a difference?


I've also be getting like 15-20 Meg download over wifi on speedtest.net ever since we were automatically upgraded to 10/1 a few months ago. I got up to 28 once over wired connection. What gives? Time Warner is not known for giving us more than we paid for lol.


----------



## Scooper

No changes here in Youngsville - still getting 10/1 (I only subscribe to internet).


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21310156
> 
> 
> No changes here in Youngsville - still getting 10/1 (I only subscribe to internet).



I've definitely been getting sustained 2MB up all day long. Reboot your modem and see if that changes anything.

This is 10/1 package over wifi...


----------



## nitdawg

Still around 15/1, definitely not 2 up.


----------



## KzY

Tested Internet Speed last night and was getting 30/2 on a consistent basis. I have the 15/1 plan.


----------



## dgmayor

I'm on the 15mb plan too and the past few days I've been pulling down about a consistent 18mb/1mb up.


----------



## Scooper

I've seen other places that stated the 10/1 tier had no change (backs up my observation).


On another tack - are we supposed to be able to get limited QAM channels when all we are subscribing to is internet ? I hooked a splitter and to my HDTV, did a scan, and got mostly the local broadcasters (a few extras also), but no WTVD.


----------



## dah12

Still getting 1mb up in durham on twc, but at times I seem to have access to 30mb+ down, average at least 20, and never below 12-15 even at peak hours. Can't complain at $29.99 a month for 10/1.

For TV, assuming the tech did the same for you as me, there's something on to attenuate the lower channels that would be analog, 1-78. I still get them but fuzzy and unwatchable. The digital channels below 84 can't be gotten due to this attenuation, but I'm clear above this. Go to the silicondust hdhomerun website, support, channels, and type in your zip. I get anything it says I should get at channels 84 and above, but nothing below that, including wtvd.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21331740
> 
> 
> I've seen other places that stated the 10/1 tier had no change (backs up my observation).
> 
> 
> On another tack - are we supposed to be able to get limited QAM channels when all we are subscribing to is internet ? I hooked a splitter and to my HDTV, did a scan, and got mostly the local broadcasters (a few extras also), but no WTVD.



I did not get any of those when I checked last time as an Internet-only subscriber.


----------



## cgreco

I'm an Internet-only, Turbo-charged Roadrunner subscriber and I just ran three speed tests:

Speakeasy.net/speedtest (to Atlanta) showed 14/1.8 (down/up)

Speedtest.net showed 32/1.6

TimeWarner showed 60/1.6


I expected Turbo-charged to be in the 10-20Mbps download and ~1Mbps upload ranges.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstelmack* /forum/post/21335272
> 
> 
> I did not get any of those when I checked last time as an Internet-only subscriber.



If you do a scan you should pull in a few channels, even on internet-only. They can't filter them all out without interfering with the internet service, at least with a simple filter...unless they have something new going on at your curb.


----------



## Scooper

I didn't know quite what I would be able to get (if anything) - I hooked up a QAM capable tuner and just tried scanning to see what happened. I was surprised I got as much as I did. Of course - since I use OTA and subscribe to Dish (non-HD) - it's kind of a moot point for me.


----------



## StinDaWg

Well, a week later, I'm still getting sustained 2 upload and 20 download, I've seen it go up to 30 a few times. Still on the 10/1 plan.


If I'm getting this, I'll assume you guys will be getting it sooner or later. I've never seen them increase your upload speed and then yank it away.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv HD subs


New HD user interface should download to your recievers early in the morning. Graphics will be in HD and a total new interface. New graphics colors, guide is alot faster and new search system.
www.directv.com/newhd


----------



## ejb1980

The new Directv guide is amazing!! I've had it for a couple weeks and I think everyone will be pleased.


CW22 and MyRDC appear to be real HD channels now, showing syndicated shows in HD and real 5.1 sound.


----------



## jamieh1

Too bad Directv does not off WRDC in HD only in SD.


----------



## ejb1980

That's a shame; they do the same with My48 WMYV. It doesn't really matter with My48 since they're only HD for 2 hours per day. Is CW22 HD on Directv?


----------



## jamieh1

Yes CW22 is in HD on Directv.

Directv has the following locals in HD

WUNC PBS HD

WRAL CBS HD

WTVD ABC HD

WNCN NBC HD

WLFL CW HD

WRAZ FOX HD


The following in SD


WUNC PBS SD

WUNC EXPLORER CH SD

WRAL CBS SD

WTVD ABC SD

WNCN NBC SD

WLFL CW SD

WRDC MYNETWORK TV SD

WUVC UNIVISION SD

WRPX ION SD

WRAZ FOX SD


----------



## jamieh1

DIRECTV HD DVR OWNERS-

In the latest beta software release Directv has added PANDORA internet radio. To get this you have to force download the new beta software. To do this you have to reset the reciever by pressing the RED reset button in the front panel of the reciever. Once the 1st WELCOME screen comes on press 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote, you will then see a SOFTWARE screen, let it run. May take a few hours for the PANDORA to show up on the EXTRAS menu.

You can only force the software down load in Fri and Sat nights 11pm-2:30am. Generally its best to wait till atleast 11:15-11:30 before attempting. Sometimes directv is a little late getting the update in the data stream.

The current beta software # is 0x592.


----------



## JMN322

Anyone else notice this on TWC channel 1500 tonight? Doesn't seem to a problem on other channels though. We have a new tv but with it only occurring on the one channel don't know if that is a "normal" occurence for either TWC or ESPN......


----------



## ejb1980

When we had TWC, 1500 was the WORST channel for some reason. We experienced the varying brightness often and sometimes it would just not be there (black screen OR only the side bars would appear - the area that is not 4x3 safe - while the 4x3 safe area would be black. Happened at least 3 or 4 times a week. They would not even listen to me about the issue. Use component for ESPN 1500, it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## dgmayor

So my cable bill just jumped about 20-30 dollars all of a sudden. Looks like it's time to drop cable and go internet only like I planned 6 months ago..


That said, it's time to revisit getting an antenna, but I still don't know how I can pull it off properly. I know I can run the antenna to the box outside and split it to the house, but that won't work since I need the roadrunner coming in. I could set the TWC feed to the one split that has the modem, but my problem is that the modem is (and needs to be) where the main tv is which would also need the antenna signal. I'm in a town home and can't really run cable, at least not by myself.


Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or know of an installer that might be able to run a cable/set up an antenna (preferably in the attic).


----------



## dah12

If you're thinking of internet only, does that mean you'd consider tv through you computer? If so, you could use an HD Homerun tuner, which takes an antenna feed into it, then sends the signal over your wired or wireless network to your PC. You could put that and your antenna anywhere convenient, with the HDHR right by it, then get the signal from that over your home network to your PC at your TV. Check out ebay, picked up a dual tuner for $45 recently. Windows 7 has a great media center dvr solution too, aded bonus.


----------



## dah12

Alternatively, check out the DSL options for where you live. Then you have internet through the phone line and antenna to your TV over coax without using the same lines. For a while I had Windstream, gave me 12+ mbps down cleanly all the time and ESPN3 access, which you wouldn't have with TWC internet only.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21433637
> 
> 
> Alternatively, check out the DSL options for where you live. Then you have internet through the phone line and antenna to your TV over coax without using the same lines. For a while I had Windstream, gave me 12+ mbps down cleanly all the time and ESPN3 access, which you wouldn't have with TWC internet only.



If I go cable only, I'm upping my internet to the 50/5 plan. DSL can't touch that. ESPN3 access is easy enough to get around, just use a friend's login that still has cable.


Really the only thing I need networks for is sports (namely NFL/college football). Even the Super Bowl will be broadcast online this year. I already do my baseball via MLB.TV. I can live without hockey or find crappy streams for it. Football is basically it..



I already use my computer as an HTPC and have all my dvd's/blu-rays ripped to multiple hard drives, etc. Also use it for Netflix. I'd LOVE to have a hardwired network in the house as well, but not sure what kind of options I'd have. I've helped a friend wire his house in the past, but that was a one story house in Florida, not a two story townhome. The HD Homerun & Antenna would be perfect if I Had a network run in the house. I'm not sure how well it would be wirelessly. I'd assume I'd have to purchase an antenna, HD Homerun and a bridge. Not sure how the connection would be from the attic down to the first floor.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21429722
> 
> 
> So my cable bill just jumped about 20-30 dollars all of a sudden. Looks like it's time to drop cable and go internet only like I planned 6 months ago..
> 
> 
> That said, it's time to revisit getting an antenna, but I still don't know how I can pull it off properly. I know I can run the antenna to the box outside and split it to the house, but that won't work since I need the roadrunner coming in. I could set the TWC feed to the one split that has the modem, but my problem is that the modem is (and needs to be) where the main tv is which would also need the antenna signal. I'm in a town home and can't really run cable, at least not by myself.
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or know of an installer that might be able to run a cable/set up an antenna (preferably in the attic).



I went with A-1 installer when I did the same thing. I'm on the 30/5 RoadRunner plan, and they put up the antenna, ran 2 lines into the living room (plus a third used for the amp on the antenna), ran another line up to the master bedroom, and left the one cable line for RoadRunner alone. I have wired ethernet to all the necessary rooms (2 TV rooms + computer room), and since one TV does not have an ATSC tuner in it I'm using the HDHomeRun connected through MediaCenter on my Windows 7 PC and then through the Xbox 360 to watch live TV in that room. I have a pair of Sony Blu-Ray players that handle most streaming, plus the Xbox 360 as a backup for streaming Netflix (it's a better streamer than the Blu-Ray). I use MediaCenter as a DVR for a handful of broadcast shows.


The whole setup works like a champ, all we're missing is Food Network and ESPN, and we don't miss them $80+/month worth.


----------



## dah12

Obviously professional installation is the easiest/best way to go, but then you start running into whether you'd be happier just using that money to continue paying the cable bill. Personal choice based on how committed you are to cutting the cord.


Here's what I have: a Mohu leaf antenna ($40), connected to an HD Homerun (currently $60 on Ebay), then I use a Netgear MOCA pair ($79 on EBay, recently discontinued) to get that wired signal via coax to my PC. I get the full 100mbps every time on it, flawlessly. Antenna-fed HDHR connects directly to MOCA#1 via ethernet, then MOCA#1 connects to coax jack in whatever room your antenna is in. At your TV, you take the coax TWC feed from the wall, passive 2-way splitter, one side to your cable modem and one side to MOCA#2. Also ethernet out from MOCA#2 to your router, which I assume also is wired to your HTPC.


So, that's my suggestion, I'm sure everyone has their favorite way. You're out almost $200, but that gives you wired connection, two tuners, OTA reception, just set up your DVR via Win7 and you're in good shape.


And if that gets you through until next football season, you can hop back onto TWC at their introductory cheap rate if you decide you don't like it, just have to make sure you've saved at least $200 in cable bills and you "break even".


----------



## AndThenScottSays

$200 is not even 2 full cable bills for me (DirecTV). You people must have some small channel packages or something!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21435381
> 
> 
> Obviously professional installation is the easiest/best way to go, but then you start running into whether you'd be happier just using that money to continue paying the cable bill. Personal choice based on how committed you are to cutting the cord.
> 
> 
> Here's what I have: a Mohu leaf antenna ($40), connected to an HD Homerun (currently $60 on Ebay), then I use a Netgear MOCA pair ($79 on EBay, recently discontinued) to get that wired signal via coax to my PC. I get the full 100mbps every time on it, flawlessly. Antenna-fed HDHR connects directly to MOCA#1 via ethernet, then MOCA#1 connects to coax jack in whatever room your antenna is in. At your TV, you take the coax TWC feed from the wall, passive 2-way splitter, one side to your cable modem and one side to MOCA#2. Also ethernet out from MOCA#2 to your router, which I assume also is wired to your HTPC.
> 
> 
> So, that's my suggestion, I'm sure everyone has their favorite way. You're out almost $200, but that gives you wired connection, two tuners, OTA reception, just set up your DVR via Win7 and you're in good shape.
> 
> 
> And if that gets you through until next football season, you can hop back onto TWC at their introductory cheap rate if you decide you don't like it, just have to make sure you've saved at least $200 in cable bills and you "break even".



I tried the leaf, but it didn't work for me when connected directly to the main TV. The TV is on an inside wall of the town home and I just couldn't get more than PBS.


I actually have an older set of Linksys powerline adapters that I use to get my internet to my wife's desktop and my other htpc in our bedroom upstairs. It gets roughly 50-60mbps, but it streams HD video files without an issue.


Yeah I mean if I could find a way to pull it off without doing the wiring, that would be great since I don't plan on staying in this place that much longer, but definitely want to wire up my next house properly.


Oh and my current TWC bill is 173 bucks (It was like 140ish before that). If I went 50/5 data only, that's 100 bucks plus tax or so.. We literally watch nothing via TWC cable outside of the football I watch and can get mostly OTA (or through someone else's login on espn3). Even the stuff we let the kiddo watch is strictly netflix stuff now (Yo Gabba Gabba, Blues Clues, Sesame Street, etc).


----------



## DonB2

I see that the Universal sports or whatever it was called is now gone from OTA lineup and replaced by the old Standby a "Weather Channel" I hope it does not get replaced by yet another music video channel.


I will miss the winter Sports subchannel.


----------



## CH OTA

We just dropped TWC and are looking to set up OTA reception. We are currently getting 2, 4, 5, 20, 22, 28, 40, 43, 45, and 50 when we move the antenna around (currently an old Terk powered antenna on 2nd floor). Needless to say, we have to move the antenna around a lot to get some of these stations (and pray in some cases. . .). We have ordered a leaf plus, and hope that helps.


I wanted to know if anyone in Chapel Hill has had good luck getting these stations and 11 and 17? Has anyone used the leaf plus? Also, considering adding a DVR if we can get good reception if anyone has thoughts on this.


I included our information from TV Fool if this helps.


----------



## dah12

If you've already got powerline adapters, I'd give those a shot with the HDHomerun and an antenna. Figure each OTA stream is max 15mbps so you're good with that.


My experience, I cut the cord 9 months ago and don't plan on getting it back any time soon. I had Windstream DSL at an introductory rate for $29.99/mo for 6 months, and when they wouldn't cut me a deal after that, I hopped to TWC internet 3 months ago at $29.99 for 12 months, paying for 10mbps but never receive less than 18, up to 30mbps down outside of peak hours. Upload stuck at 1mbps but not an issue for me. So no cable bill and $30 per month for internet, do the math on savings over 18 months. I have whole house DVR via windows 7 and XBox, which is 4 TVs plus a laptop in the kitchen and can stream live tv or recordings to my iPad at home or away from home. I'm not missing much. My wife tapes her daily soaps and our favorite sitcoms and Bachelor, etc., and we have 70 recorded HD episodes of Sesame Street and at least 10 of all the other PBS favorites for my daughter on the hard drive. I supplement with netflix streaming but probably less than 10 hours a month. There's plenty of TV on OTA if you can record things and watch them later.


Which brings me to OTA TV. I live in Durham by Southpoint Mall and get about 40 channels. I have an HD Homerun and two antennas. I have the Mohu leaf inside a second story bedroom on a bookshelf, pointed towards Greensboro and fed into a cheap amplifier from Lowe's. I also have a $20 monoprice indoor/outdoor antenna (that comes with its own amplifier) pointed towards Garner for the Raleigh stations. Each feeds an HDHR tuner and pulls in all the expected major channels from the respective cities. The thing that was absolutely invaluable for getting good reception was the combination of the HDHR and an iOS app called SignalGH. It gives you real-time signal strength for your antenna reception. So I'd hold my iPad in in one hand and antenna in the other. Set it to monitor feeds simultaneously from two channels, and move the antenna around. I found that a 3 inch move could be the difference between no reception and perfect stream, so there's no way I could have guessed at that. Moral there is that you can probably get great reception with most antennas with proper placement and a way to measure whether you've got proper placement.


And I'm going to miss Universal Sports. Didn't watch it much, but more than I thought I would.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21437688
> 
> 
> If you've already got powerline adapters, I'd give those a shot with the HDHomerun and an antenna. Figure each OTA stream is max 15mbps so you're good with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to OTA TV. I live in Durham by Southpoint Mall and get about 40 channels. I have an HD Homerun and two antennas. I have the Mohu leaf inside a second story bedroom on a bookshelf, pointed towards Greensboro and fed into a cheap amplifier from Lowe's. I also have a $20 monoprice indoor/outdoor antenna (that comes with its own amplifier) pointed towards Garner for the Raleigh stations. Each feeds an HDHR tuner and pulls in all the expected major channels from the respective cities. The thing that was absolutely invaluable for getting good reception was the combination of the HDHR and an iOS app called SignalGH. It gives you real-time signal strength for your antenna reception. So I'd hold my iPad in in one hand and antenna in the other. Set it to monitor feeds simultaneously from two channels, and move the antenna around. I found that a 3 inch move could be the difference between no reception and perfect stream, so there's no way I could have guessed at that. Moral there is that you can probably get great reception with most antennas with proper placement and a way to measure whether you've got proper placement.



Hrm.. I do have an extra powerline adapter not being used at the moment. My question is, if I did get an HDHomerun, how does it pass the signal to the computer? do I still need some type of tuner card or is it all software based on the PC side.


Edit - just ordered an HDHomeRun from Amazon. 90$, it's new and I'll have it on Friday as opposed to what currently looks like 70 (so far, it has 4 bids) for a used one on ebay and who knows when it would arrive.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21438874
> 
> 
> Hrm.. I do have an extra powerline adapter not being used at the moment. My question is, if I did get an HDHomerun, how does it pass the signal to the computer? do I still need some type of tuner card or is it all software based on the PC side.
> 
> 
> Edit - just ordered an HDHomeRun from Amazon. 90$, it's new and I'll have it on Friday as opposed to what currently looks like 70 (so far, it has 4 bids) for a used one on ebay and who knows when it would arrive.



BTW... If you don't get good reception with the HDHR, try a USB or PCIe tuner with an LG or Samsung chipset. The HDHR's tuners are optimized for low power consumption, and are *NOT* very good tuners for general OTA reception, especially if you have less than ideal conditions (indoor or attic antenna, wooded lot, low mount in an urban area, etc). At least where I used to live (Cary, 4 miles from RDU, wooded lot) I could *never* get the HDHR to perform reliably with an attic antenna. I have slightly better luck where I am now (roughly the same condition, but with a tiny local airport in the mix, rather than RDU), but I still use the HDHR mainly for QAM, and for tuning my OTA reception.


FWIW, I've had excellent luck with these 2 USB tuners:
http://www.amazon.com/KWorld-ATSC-Di...5691003&sr=8-6 
http://www.amazon.com/Pinnacle-PCTV-...691003&sr=8-12 


If you're using Linux, beware that the UB435Q has 2 versions, and the later version does not work with Linux.


Drew


----------



## dah12

Yeah, I've heard that the HDHR isn't great for reception, but it's always worked for me and the network sharing is a nice benefit.


You'll plug it into your extra powerline adapter and it'll be on the network. From there, you go to any PC you want to use it on, go to silicondust.com and download the software, and the PC will automatically find the HDHR if they're on the same network. It's amazingly simple and cool. Well, as long as the firewall isn't an issue. If it doesn't work at first, turn off your PC's firewall/antivirus for a moment and see if it works, then adjust settings if necessary. That stumped me for hours on my first install.


No additional cards needed, and any PC in the house can share the two tuners. And as just mentioned, it can get OTA or QAM depending on what you tell it to do, so use it to check if you have any ClearQAM channels coming through your TWC, you can supplement your OTA with whatever is coming through.


It'll make a lot more sense when your box shows up on Friday.


----------



## dgmayor

Anyone here have only the 50mb down RR plan from TWC? I've heard that normally if you go internet only, they put a filter at the street to block the unencrypted QAM channels, but with the 50mb plan they can't put the filter on. Wondering if that was accurate or not. If true, it would save me the issue of an antenna lol.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21439741
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard that the HDHR isn't great for reception, but it's always worked for me and the network sharing is a nice benefit.



Yes, the network aspect is quite nice. So nice that when I needed to use ATSC tuners in FreeBSD, I was considering taking an old wireless router, adding some USB sticks, and writing some software to speak the HDHR protocol so that I'd essentially have a "clone" HDHR with tuners that don't suck. But then I stumbled on a project that lets Linux USB drivers work in FreeBSD, so I never got around to it..


Drew


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21437688
> 
> 
> And I'm going to miss Universal Sports. Didn't watch it much, but more than I thought I would.



Same here. A weather map is no substitute.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldamon* /forum/post/21445138
> 
> 
> Same here. A weather map is no substitute.



Especially when the Directv AM21 tuner still lists the Universal Sports line-up on 17-3... Universal Sports is Directv ch. 625 if anyone has the Sports Pack, but seeing a channel go from free OTA to pay is sad.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21439741
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard that the HDHR isn't great for reception, but it's always worked for me and the network sharing is a nice benefit.
> 
> 
> You'll plug it into your extra powerline adapter and it'll be on the network. From there, you go to any PC you want to use it on, go to silicondust.com and download the software, and the PC will automatically find the HDHR if they're on the same network. It's amazingly simple and cool. Well, as long as the firewall isn't an issue. If it doesn't work at first, turn off your PC's firewall/antivirus for a moment and see if it works, then adjust settings if necessary. That stumped me for hours on my first install.
> 
> 
> No additional cards needed, and any PC in the house can share the two tuners. And as just mentioned, it can get OTA or QAM depending on what you tell it to do, so use it to check if you have any ClearQAM channels coming through your TWC, you can supplement your OTA with whatever is coming through.
> 
> 
> It'll make a lot more sense when your box shows up on Friday.




Alright well I've got it up and running and have TV going on my main HTPC with it. I need to go in and tweak channel names and what not, but I've got all the major networks, so that's all I really care about. Will watch the playoffs with it this weekend, and if that goes well, I'll be bringing my cable boxes in on monday and schedule the 50mb upgrade.


----------



## dah12

Congratulations! I'm sure there are a bunch of others on here also running OTA TV through their PC's and happy to help make your transition smoother, but sounds like you're well on your way. A good remote and the DVR functionality will make it so you (almost) never look back.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21453576
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I'm sure there are a bunch of others on here also running OTA TV through their PC's and happy to help make your transition smoother, but sounds like you're well on your way. A good remote and the DVR functionality will make it so you (almost) never look back.



Well like I said, I've had HTPC's set up for a while..harmony remotes upstairs and down.


I've got it all set up now though...

http://www.silicondust.com/forum/vie...df811c1ff97500 


That thread is actually someone here in the area that wrote up a walk-through on how to add/rename/configure stations that don't come through.



Of course, once I drop cable, we'll see if they put the filter on or not when I upgrade to the 50/5 plan. If they do, I'll have to get an antenna and do it all again.



I do get some pixelation here and there, and I can't watch anything on my laptop (wireless) when the baby monitor is on lol. But I'll survive.


Installed an hdhomerun utility on my phone that shows signal strength, Data rate, etc..


----------



## Scooper

When I started on the 10/1 internet service (no Cable TV service) - I found I had access to most of the local channels in clear QAM (exception being channel 11 - WTVD). There's also a few other clear QAM channels as well.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21454690
> 
> 
> When I started on the 10/1 internet service (no Cable TV service) - I found I had access to most of the local channels in clear QAM (exception being channel 11 - WTVD). There's also a few other clear QAM channels as well.



TWC has WTVD HD mapped at like 99.3 or something crazy like that. WMC didn't find it, but I added it manually and it was fine.




I'm having ridiculous pixelation/audio breakups trying to watch the football game on NBC right now though. It's on and off..


----------



## veedon

A lot of the posts in this thread deal with how to stream internet content from a PC to a TV that also receives OTA broadcasts via antenna.


How complicated is that, and how close is that experience to just watching cable or satellite TV?


I assume that all of the connections can be done as wired connections so that everything is secure. How fast of a broadband internet connection is needed, and how much TV content is freely available over the internet?


Finally, if you use a cable TV provider for broadband internet service and you decide to not use that provider for TV, will that provider restrict the content that you can access via the internet?


----------



## ejb1980

It looks like we might be moving from Alamance County to Orange or Durham County sometime in the somewhat near future. Playing around on the Directv website to see what non-Raleigh DMA locals were sig-viewed in various towns, I see many towns include WGHP and WFMY, as expected. I was surprised to see many areas have WRIC ch 8 from Richmond, VA listed. Does anyone actually have this channel in NC? It's on the 119 satellite so the regular 3-LNB dish won't see it.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21457142
> 
> 
> Finally, if you use a cable TV provider for broadband internet service and you decide to not use that provider for TV, will that provider restrict the content that you can access via the internet?



Time Warner restricts ESPN3/WatchESPN access to those who have a cable plan with ESPN (based on TWC username/password). Similarly, HBO Go would be restricted to HBO subscribers.


Outside of that, TWC doesn't restrict access to Netflix, Hulu, or similar items, although if they ever move to data caps, it could be an issue.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/21467375
> 
> 
> Time Warner restricts ESPN3/WatchESPN access to those who have a cable plan with ESPN (based on TWC username/password). Similarly, HBO Go would be restricted to HBO subscribers.



Nothing is restricted on TWC's end. The "restricting" is done by ESPN, and it is a case of ESPN not following internet practices & allowing access to everybody, or only paid subscribers. Rather they're doing something unique: they're requiring ISPs to fork over cash per broadband subscriber in order to be allowed access to ESPN. Eg, they're trying to "bundle" themselves with all broadband subscriptions, the same way they're bundled with (and increase the cost of) traditional cable plans.


TWC has a fairly unique deal. They held out for a long time & refused to pay ESPN's ransom. They finally secured a deal where they paid per cable subscriber, rather than per broadband subscriber. If what ESPN is doing becomes common practice, then we can look forward to the bad old days of cable's bundled enterainment packages when we sign up for broadband. So I applaud TWC for not caving in to ESPN. I'd much rather pay ESPN directly, like every other internet content distributor. This whole "pay per ISP" thing just leaves a terrible, rancid taste in my mouth.


FWIW, I recently moved to VA, where I now have Comcast. They did cave to ESPN, and my broadband is much more expensive than it was in NC (or it will be, once I get out of the new subscriber discount window). I'd love to know how much I'm paying ESPN. I've watched ESPN3 on my XBox360, and the quality is rather impressive. It is mostly better than analog cable, and often near HD quality. But it is streamed, and it is much more glitchy than Amazon VOD. Oh, and there are ads. Usually the same damned 3 or 4 ads every single break.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21469242
> 
> 
> I've watched ESPN3 on my XBox360, and the quality is rather impressive. It is mostly better than analog cable, and often near HD quality. But it is streamed, and it is much more glitchy than Amazon VOD. Oh, and there are ads. Usually the same damned 3 or 4 ads every single break.
> 
> 
> Drew




I'd love to watch ESPN3 via the Xbox but of course, TWC doesn't support it.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21469242
> 
> 
> Nothing is restricted on TWC's end.



TWC held out for the deal with those terms, hence I'm terming it TWC's restriction. I don't think that's unfair. (They do the same thing for the Big Ten Network streaming as well, although the ESPN auth process seems to work much better.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21469242
> 
> 
> If what ESPN is doing becomes common practice, then we can look forward to the bad old days of cable's bundled enterainment packages when we sign up for broadband. So I applaud TWC for not caving in to ESPN.



I can't in good conscience applaud TWC for enforcing restrictions that merely incentivize people to pay for an entire cable package just to get internet stream content. It's not as if TWC wants ESPN to offer it as a pay service to any subscriber, as that takes the money out of TWC's pockets entirely.


In any case, no ads for me here with ESPN3, though.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/21469906
> 
> 
> I can't in good conscience applaud TWC for enforcing restrictions that merely incentivize people to pay for an entire cable package just to get internet stream content. It's not as if TWC wants ESPN to offer it as a pay service to any subscriber, as that takes the money out of TWC's pockets entirely.



I think its toward the middle of the evil spectrum. Eg:


- ISP's pay per-subscriber for access to ESPN3 (most evil)

- ISP's tie access to ESPN3 to cable ESPN subscription (slightly less evil)

- ESPN learns how to handle money, like all the other streaming services, and people subscribe if they want to (not evil).


I have to say it does suck that they haven't figured out the XBox360 authentication thing. Having dealt with MS from a "partner" perspective at work, I'd be 99.9% sure that ESPN needed some sort of API change to support what they want, and MS has promised to roll it out "in the next update" which takes years sometimes. Though why they just cannot use whatever mechanism Netflix uses baffles me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splat!* /forum/post/21469906
> 
> 
> In any case, no ads for me here with ESPN3, though.



I wonder if comcast or MS is inserting them? I've only watched a few things, and all of them were live..


Drew


----------



## neumannu47

I watch a show on WRDC on my non-HD TV. It's one I've watched for years. Since the change to HD, the audio on the show is terrible. The TV is on TimeWarner cable. The problem is either with TW or with the TV station. Does anybody have a clue what's going on? The sound is very brittle, and it's the same on every TV in the house.


----------



## DonB2

Veedon "A lot of the posts in this thread deal with how to stream internet content from a PC to a TV that also receives OTA broadcasts via antenna.


How complicated is that, and how close is that experience to just watching cable or satellite TV?"


You will find links to what appears to be Streamed ABC, NBC , and so on. But typically the links just take you directly to the ABC website that has a subset of the full days broadcast that you can stream. They are great for catching up on a prime time show you missed like "Panam"










There are acceptions but they are not always easy to find or legal.


There are options with XBMC but not always reliable options. i.e. Freecable


Unless of course you are talking UVers which I do not know much about accept it is not free


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21440283
> 
> 
> Anyone here have only the 50mb down RR plan from TWC? I've heard that normally if you go internet only, they put a filter at the street to block the unencrypted QAM channels, but with the 50mb plan they can't put the filter on. Wondering if that was accurate or not. If true, it would save me the issue of an antenna lol.



To answer my own question, the guy just left, I now have 50/5 roadrunner, and I still have my unencrypted QAM through my HDHomeRun. Life is good!



Also, the tech I had was very nice. I told him from the start I wanted to use my networking equipment. He said no problem, gave me the admin login to the modem and told me how to switch it to bridge mode and told me how to reset it in case I wanted to use their wireless.


----------



## dah12

You have all your locals from the clearqam? I have the normal RR and get all clearqam above channel 83, but nothing lower. So no PBS, WTVD, or some others, but get NBC 17, WRAL, and WRAZ. That'd be interesting to know that difference. Glad the TV setup is working out for you.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21490346
> 
> 
> You have all your locals from the clearqam? I have the normal RR and get all clearqam above channel 83, but nothing lower. So no PBS, WTVD, or some others, but get NBC 17, WRAL, and WRAZ. That'd be interesting to know that difference. Glad the TV setup is working out for you.



I've got PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW, MyRDU, News Channel 14, WGN, Ion, Various subchannels (Cool TV, Live Well, etc). I have some I haven't mapped cause I don't have interest (religious channel, BET)..


There are some others but I really don't watch anything past the networks and pbs to be honest.


I have been having break ups / low signal issues this morning, but I don't know if that's my network giving issues this morning or what.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21490346
> 
> 
> You have all your locals from the clearqam? I have the normal RR and get all clearqam above channel 83, but nothing lower. So no PBS, WTVD, or some others, but get NBC 17, WRAL, and WRAZ. That'd be interesting to know that difference. Glad the TV setup is working out for you.



WTVD is ch. 87-7 for me on QAM, but I am not in the official Raleigh DMA. Weird that I would have it and you wouldn't!


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21491434
> 
> 
> WTVD is ch. 87-7 for me on QAM, but I am not in the official Raleigh DMA. Weird that I would have it and you wouldn't!



99.1 here I believe in Cary


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21491424
> 
> 
> I've got PBS, ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW, MyRDU, News Channel 14, WGN, Ion, Various subchannels (Cool TV, Live Well, etc). I have some I haven't mapped cause I don't have interest (religious channel, BET)..
> 
> 
> There are some others but I really don't watch anything past the networks and pbs to be honest.
> 
> 
> I have been having break ups / low signal issues this morning, but I don't know if that's my network giving issues this morning or what.



What's the deal with TWC and clear QAM? Is it less reliable than TWC's digital cable package? If the signals are coming via cable rather than over the air, why should there be any pixelation or any break up at all?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21493938
> 
> 
> What's the deal with TWC and clear QAM? Is it less reliable than TWC's digital cable package? If the signals are coming via cable rather than over the air, why should there be any pixelation or any break up at all?



Well anything coming from cable is still compressed, where over the air isn't, but my issues are/were most likely my internal network.


The TWC Installer that was out to do my internet on Friday, when we got talking about getting an antenna, he said something like "yeah, I was surprised at how good the networks looked over the air compared to our stuff". I had to explain to him that TWC stuff was compressed, and OTA isn't..


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well anything coming from cable is still compressed, where over the air isn't, but my issues are/were most likely my internal network.
> 
> 
> The TWC Installer that was out to do my internet on Friday, when we got talking about getting an antenna, he said something like "yeah, I was surprised at how good the networks looked over the air compared to our stuff". I had to explain to him that TWC stuff was compressed, and OTA isn't..



OTA is compressed... But cable and satellite are just usually compressed more.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21494647
> 
> 
> Well anything coming from cable is still compressed, where over the air isn't, but my issues are/were most likely my internal network.
> 
> 
> The TWC Installer that was out to do my internet on Friday, when we got talking about getting an antenna, he said something like "yeah, I was surprised at how good the networks looked over the air compared to our stuff". I had to explain to him that TWC stuff was compressed, and OTA isn't..



At least here in Raleigh, It would appear that TWC is not doing additional compression of locals. I have two TiVo's with one recording OTA and the other recording cable. Filesizes for broadcast shows shows are nearly identical between the two. For example.. Blue Bloods showed 5.74 GB via OTA and 5.79 for cable. I expect those differences to be explainable by the difference between a TiVo S3 and a Premier reporting methods.


----------



## dah12

As far as compression, whenever I compare the bit rates of the Raleigh OTA and TWC QAM feeds simultaneously using my HDHomerun, they look identical. So identical bit rates, but for quality, video looks indistinguishable to me, but the audio is different (OTA is louder and superior), so I don't know how that works.

At my house I get both Raleigh and Greensboro OTA stations, and when I compare bit rates of those for the same major network shows, invariably the Greensboro stations are higher bit rates. Generally they're close, say 13 mbps for Raleigh and 14-15 for Greensboro, but for ABC I see WTVD at 6-7 mbps and WXLV at 15 mbps. Those two have a visual quality difference. All so we can have the Live Well subchannel I guess.

If anyone knows the logistics of how TWC and OTA have similar bit rates but different perceptible audio quality, I'd love to learn how it works.


----------



## dgmayor

Well shows what I know lol


----------



## veedon

I like the Live Well HD subchannel on WTVD, and the main ABC channel still looks fine to me. They could get rid of the standard definition Live Well channel, though. Why have two subchannels showing the same programming?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21495620
> 
> 
> ...So identical bit rates, but for quality, video looks indistinguishable to me, but the audio is different (OTA is louder and superior), so I don't know how that works.
> 
> ...



One possibility is that with OTA, your playback system is using the 2-channel stereo audio track while with QAM, your playback system is using the 5.1-channel surround sound audio track.


Some of the locals channels include both (at least they have done so in QAM in the past) and the stereo track typically sounds louder.


----------



## bdwilso2

Curious what you all are paying for 50/5 (or even 30/5) without any other cable services. I'm considering ditching cable but have run into issues with antenna placement. I'd like to use 1 or 2 antennas to feed the whole house, but that's proving to be difficult to get the channels off the tower in Clayton and still get PBS (I'm in Garner). I would put one in my attic but it has radiant barrier in it (basically filled with Tin Foil) so I can't imagine that would be great (any suggestions on placement would be great). It would be great if these channels would still be available via TWC QAM after I cancel service.


----------



## Scooper

for a privately owned home. there are generally few things that could prevent you from sticking an antenna outside, where they belong.

See the OTARD of the FCC


BTW - I have the same foil sheathing issue - my antennas are outside above the roof where they work great.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdwilso2* /forum/post/21510635
> 
> 
> Curious what you all are paying for 50/5 (or even 30/5) without any other cable services. I'm considering ditching cable but have run into issues with antenna placement. I'd like to use 1 or 2 antennas to feed the whole house, but that's proving to be difficult to get the channels off the tower in Clayton and still get PBS (I'm in Garner). I would put one in my attic but it has radiant barrier in it (basically filled with Tin Foil) so I can't imagine that would be great (any suggestions on placement would be great). It would be great if these channels would still be available via TWC QAM after I cancel service.



50/5 is ~100 plus taxes 30/5 is around ~80-85 I believe.


----------



## gstelmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdwilso2* /forum/post/21510635
> 
> 
> Curious what you all are paying for 50/5 (or even 30/5) without any other cable services. I'm considering ditching cable but have run into issues with antenna placement. I'd like to use 1 or 2 antennas to feed the whole house, but that's proving to be difficult to get the channels off the tower in Clayton and still get PBS (I'm in Garner). I would put one in my attic but it has radiant barrier in it (basically filled with Tin Foil) so I can't imagine that would be great (any suggestions on placement would be great). It would be great if these channels would still be available via TWC QAM after I cancel service.



$77 for 30/5 service. I did not have QAM when I last checked. I have an antenna, and do all my TV watching over it or from Netflix/Amazon or from Blu-Rays/DVDs.


----------



## Jawhn

I'm in Fayetteville and use TWC HD (for about 2 years now with no problem). For the last week or so, I am hearing a buzzing in my surround speakers (like a cracked tweeter) on WRAL. It's not all the time, just when there is significant surround activity or music on shows like CSI or NCIS. It is not present on any other channels or on other audio or video sources.

Anyone else noticing this or have any idea what might be causing it? It's VERY annoying!


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawhn* /forum/post/21518143
> 
> 
> I'm in Fayetteville and use TWC HD (for about 2 years now with no problem). For the last week or so, I am hearing a buzzing in my surround speakers (like a cracked tweeter) on WRAL. It's not all the time, just when there is significant surround activity or music on shows like CSI or NCIS. It is not present on any other channels or on other audio or video sources.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this or have any idea what might be causing it? It's VERY annoying!



I have not heard any buzzing on WRAL via OTA. However, when we had TWC, I experienced a similar buzzing on TWC on ESPN, ESPN2, and one of the SD-only sports channels in the 500s in the surrounds on occasion.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21491558
> 
> 
> 99.1 here I believe in Cary



WTVD & Livewell just vanished on me (as well as news channel 14, all were on 99.x)


----------



## dah12

Welcome to the world of ClearQAM and switched digital video without a tuning adapter. TWC moves channels from time to time, so another channel scan may find where the channels are today. It's a reason I opted for antenna, because those channels don't move. The first time Bachelor didn't tape for the wife because I didn't realize WTVD had moved I realized I had to have a better solution for me, but if you don't mind another rescan from time to time, you should be fine.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21529021
> 
> 
> WTVD & Livewell just vanished on me (as well as news channel 14, all were on 99.x)



The channel assignment switching wasn't horrible, but enough for me to get an antenna setup that covers what I needed and if necessary still have clear QAM there if need it (say for the TV in my garage).


----------



## dgmayor

Oh, I knew what I was getting into. I've rescanned, and haven't found them, however. I was hoping maybe someone here had







.


I'm hesitant on getting an antenna because I'm in a an end-unit town home and it's the far end from the Garner antenna farm. Unless I could get something I could easily stick up on a bookshelf on the second floor and it picks up everything (which I doubt is going to be possible), I really don't have much of an option right now.


----------



## veedon

There are some indoor antennas that do a pretty good job within 30 miles of the transmitters, especially at night. The problem with indoor antennas, though, is that they have trouble during bad weather.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21531014
> 
> 
> Oh, I knew what I was getting into. I've rescanned, and haven't found them, however. I was hoping maybe someone here had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm hesitant on getting an antenna because I'm in a an end-unit town home and it's the far end from the Garner antenna farm. Unless I could get something I could easily stick up on a bookshelf on the second floor and it picks up everything (which I doubt is going to be possible), I really don't have much of an option right now.



You check the mapping on silcondust website? I lost WTVD in Morrisville a year or so ago, it may have gone below the channel trap or close to it. Anyways, I see they do have an amplified version of the Leaf antenna (which I want to give a try). I've helped a few buddies with getting the regular leaf setup (Cary, Fuquay, and Raleigh) and it worked surprisingly well.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/21533127
> 
> 
> You check the mapping on silcondust website? I lost WTVD in Morrisville a year or so ago, it may have gone below the channel trap or close to it. Anyways, I see they do have an amplified version of the Leaf antenna (which I want to give a try). I've helped a few buddies with getting the regular leaf setup (Cary, Fuquay, and Raleigh) and it worked surprisingly well.




Silicondust site still shows the 99.x stations for it. I tried a regular leaf and couldn't get anything. I'm in no rush really, I don't need ABC immediately. Hopefully it'll reappear, otherwise I'll look into an antenna.


----------



## nitdawg

Well I am far from any sort of video or audiophile, just try to get things that work well for my situation. In this case, I needed something cool for upstairs which is primarily for some video gaming action and watching movies, mostly for the kids (and me, or course). All while keeping it kid-friendly (i.e. my 8 year old needs to work the equip, keeping the little ones out of jacking with every button and light).


Before->










The upstairs bonus room was pre-wired for 5.1 and had a nice cut-out (10 feet) along the main wall. I had just a table to hold the TV and xbox with zero surround setup. Room was painted and I ended up installing a shelving system (some shelves to hold A/V components), a bunch of pull out baskets (for dinosaurs, hot wheels, and star wars figures) moved the TV to the wall, and got a new sectional.


I got the Onkyno HT-S4500 7.1 AVR, new xbox (serves as 7MC extender), Panny DMP-BDT210 BR player. I also got a LED backlighting kit, a power strip with a master control outlet, speaker mounts, and some wire hides (10 feet of small stuff for speaker wires, some larger 1" hides for HDMI, power, etc.). Kept my old but still kicking 42" plasma and the kid favorite Wii.


I have 3 tuners hooked up to a Leaf antenna mounted in my attic that feed my HTPC downstairs to deliver content to the TV upstairs via the Xbox360.


Since I had the 5.1 prewire (with high wall locations for both the front and rear speakers) I figured I would take the chance to setup a Dolby IIz speaker configuration (8 channel with front left and right height speakers). I installed the rear and front height channels the same way I did downstairs, using the wall plate receptacle to mount the bracket to. I then hooked up the LED backlight kit, installed the cable hides behind my shelving unit and hooked it all up. I used the power strip with a master controller which served a few purposes - I used the TV as the master controller, so nothing else has any power in standby mode, so the LED backlight is only on when the TV is on and also prevents the little ones from turning anything on (since they can't reach the TV power switch).


After->










I'm really happy with how it came out. I still need to do my speaker and TV color calibration, but man, video games sound awesome as well as the BluRays. Those front height speaker do produce a wall of sound. This should work for now until I pull the trigger on either a bigger display or projector. Anyways, just wanted to share, here's the link to some more pics !


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21533162
> 
> 
> Silicondust site still shows the 99.x stations for it. I tried a regular leaf and couldn't get anything. I'm in no rush really, I don't need ABC immediately. Hopefully it'll reappear, otherwise I'll look into an antenna.



Well that stinks. I remember when WTVD disappeared, it was gone for a long time...I haven't plugged a TV in to the cable feed in a while so maybe it finally got resolved here, but the same thing happened down at my parents in Fuquay-Varina and eventually led to an antenna install.


----------



## dgmayor

Nice set up! I saw the first pic and missed the "before" and was thinking yikes! lol. Then I scrolled down


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21533554
> 
> 
> Nice set up! I saw the first pic and missed the "before" and was thinking yikes! lol. Then I scrolled down



Ha! Now that was funny.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21533162
> 
> 
> Silicondust site still shows the 99.x stations for it. I tried a regular leaf and couldn't get anything. I'm in no rush really, I don't need ABC immediately. Hopefully it'll reappear, otherwise I'll look into an antenna.



I believe they moved one of the locals way down into the 100 Mhz region. I will check tonight and post.


----------



## posg

Over the weekend, I installed a CableCard in an older Sony which has been downgraded to the bedroom. It had a CableCard years ago before SDV, and I was able to get a dozen or so HD channels on top of the clear QAMs. I was disappointed that the only HD channels that the card currently supports are USA, TNT, ESPN, FoxNews, HBO, SHO. Anybody else getting more?


----------



## DonB2

nitdawg,


That sure looks nice !!!! I had to feed up from crawl space for my four upper speakers. It was not pretty. Each one had its own unique issues. Two outside walls had insulation to deal with. Inside wall were "Where are the studs?? Oh and all the darn water lines in the wall for the upstairs- was that ever scary.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21536435
> 
> 
> nitdawg,
> 
> 
> That sure looks nice !!!! I had to feed up from crawl space for my four upper speakers. It was not pretty. Each one had its own unique issues. Two outside walls had insulation to deal with. Inside wall were "Where are the studs?? Oh and all the darn water lines in the wall for the upstairs- was that ever scary.



Yikes. I was fortunate to have wiring pre-installed when we had the house built. Now, I did not know much about surround sound setups when I got it all done (a few years ago) or I might have changed up speaker locations. The extra side channels for a 7.1 prewire were 3x the price of the 5.1 (no clue why), but it did make the speaker setup upstairs and a smaller setup downstairs pretty easy. Plus, with having the front L and R so high on my walls it was an easy choice to give the Dolby IIz setup a try.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21533162
> 
> 
> Silicondust site still shows the 99.x stations for it. I tried a regular leaf and couldn't get anything. I'm in no rush really, I don't need ABC immediately. Hopefully it'll reappear, otherwise I'll look into an antenna.



ABC is now at 117Mhz (which is channel 99) PID 1E1


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/21537372
> 
> 
> ABC is now at 117Mhz (which is channel 99) PID 1E1



I have to admit I have no idea what this means lol. I'm pretty new to the world of non-cable. All I know is that with my HDHomerun and TWC's QAM in Cary, WTVD-HD was 99.1, Live Well was 99.2. Now the 99's are not there and I'm not quite sure how to tune something else. I've rescanned, but nothing new shows up.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/21535663
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, I installed a CableCard in an older Sony which has been downgraded to the bedroom. It had a CableCard years ago before SDV, and I was able to get a dozen or so HD channels on top of the clear QAMs. I was disappointed that the only HD channels that the card currently supports are USA, TNT, ESPN, FoxNews, HBO, SHO. Anybody else getting more?



Unlikely, in my experience pretty much all of the HD channels are SDV. At one point the news channels were in Clear-QAM+SDV, so they would appear at random locations depending on what the neighbors were watching if you did a channel scan.


----------



## mbryanr

Maybe this is why WTVD isn't showing up...
http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/154563/


----------



## AndThenScottSays

^


"Posted: April 30, 2000"


----------



## mbryanr

Dope...


----------



## mbryanr

Got a response from the WTVD Transmitter Supervisor which confirms what was posted earlier...their new frequency is trapped at the street



> Quote:
> We are on QAM Channel 99, but unfortunately, unless you’re a TV subscriber the filtering that they have in their system blocks us out.
> 
> Back when we were on QAM Channel 78, this was not the case as that is outside their filtering, like every other local Channel on their system. Unfortunately, we had to move from that channel due to interference. They must provide all local channels in the clear for their subscribers per the Must Carry Rule, but unless you are a subscriber, they do not have to. If you are the most basic television subscriber, they have to remove that filtering and then you would be able to see QAM Channel 99.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbryanr* /forum/post/21562227
> 
> 
> Got a response from the WTVD Transmitter Supervisor which confirms what was posted earlier...their new frequency is trapped at the street



I'm not trapped, and I was getting it just fine at 99.1 until last week when I posted.


I dunno!


----------



## ejb1980

I am having signal issues with MY RDC. On my Directv AM21, the OTA signal meter reads in the 65-95% range for all UHF Raleigh channels, usually WRDC is in the low end of that range. It's reading the usual 99-100% for WUNC, and the usual 40s% for WTVD but WRDC has been in the 25-35% range for the past few days and is all blocky.


Anyone else seeing lower signal quality on MY RDC? It is actually a little worse on the other TV which just has a converter box.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21564416
> 
> 
> I am having signal issues with MY RDC. On my Directv AM21, the OTA signal meter reads in the 65-95% range for all UHF Raleigh channels, usually WRDC is in the low end of that range. It's reading the usual 99-100% for WUNC, and the usual 40s% for WTVD but WRDC has been in the 25-35% range for the past few days and is all blocky.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing lower signal quality on MY RDC? It is actually a little worse on the other TV which just has a converter box.



I'm 65 miles out and still have 75% signal strength on 28.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbryanr* /forum/post/21562227
> 
> 
> Got a response from the WTVD Transmitter Supervisor which confirms what was posted earlier...their new frequency is trapped at the street



Well, I guess if you're not subscribing to cable TV at all, you really don't have a legitimate complaint about not being able to get QAM channels. What I want to know, though, is how TWC can keep digital cable subscribers when it does not even guarantee picture quality that is as good as what you can get by antenna.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21564416
> 
> 
> I am having signal issues with MY RDC. On my Directv AM21, the OTA signal meter reads in the 65-95% range for all UHF Raleigh channels, usually WRDC is in the low end of that range. It's reading the usual 99-100% for WUNC, and the usual 40s% for WTVD but WRDC has been in the 25-35% range for the past few days and is all blocky.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing lower signal quality on MY RDC? It is actually a little worse on the other TV which just has a converter box.



I am over 90 miles out, and see WRDC before I see any of the others on the tower. It's coming in loud and clear right now.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21567155
> 
> 
> Well, I guess if you're not subscribing to cable TV at all, you really don't have a legitimate complaint about not being able to get QAM channels. What I want to know, though, is how TWC can keep digital cable subscribers when it does not even guarantee picture quality that is as good as what you can get by antenna.



Why do you believe that TWC's locals are not as good quality as OTA? Filesizes are nearly identical between OTA and Cable indicating that TWC is not doing additional compression.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/21567570
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that TWC's locals are not as good quality as OTA? Filesizes are nearly identical between OTA and Cable indicating that TWC is not doing additional compression.



Maybe I'm not an objective judge since my experience with TWC digital has only been with the digital QAM channels not with the digital cable package, and I have found and heard from others that the QAM channels are not as reliable as one would think and sometimes don't look as good as the OTA broadcasts.


Perhaps when people fork over money for digital cable, the digital cable box does a better job than most QAM tuners on TV sets. Either that or TWC doesn't want basic cable subscribers to have good QAM channels.


I really dislike the idea of anybody having to have a special box to receive signals. The government should have forced all of the cable companies to promote cable cards a long time ago rather than letting them be so greedy for profits.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21568128
> 
> 
> I really dislike the idea of anybody having to have a special box to receive signals. The government should have forced all of the cable companies to promote cable cards a long time ago rather than letting them be so greedy for profits.



If you live around these parts you will always need a special box to receive TWC signals outside of OTA transmissions.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21568149
> 
> 
> If you live around these parts you will always need a special box to receive TWC signals outside of OTA transmissions.



I don't know about Carrboro or wherever you are, but I believe the TWC Raleigh-Durham-Cary service area still offers unencrypted analog cable, so there are dozens of non-OTA channels that come over TWC (the Basic Cable package) that do not need a special box.


Their web site makes it rather difficult to find that, but it is still there (not that it is very interesting at $70/month). It might go away at the first opportunity, e.g. a month from now when broadcast locals no longer need to be provided in analog (or with free convertor boxes) and they might kill all of the analog service at the same time.


----------



## ejb1980

When we first got Directv, we still had TWC for 2 days at the same time. My gf cares the least about PQ of anyone I have ever met and barely notices the difference. The FIRST thing she said when we turned on Directv was "WOW, look at that picture!" We switched back and forth between different HD channels (locals, cable, HBO) and it was night-and-day, especially with sports action. Even now, with only QAM, it is noticeable with the HD locals that TWC pic is worse.


WRDC is stable again for me, but still very low on the signal meter. Perhaps there is something that is interfering with it. I often get interference on NBC17 from Fox21 out of Roanoke (both RF17) but I don't know what could be messing with WRDC.


Also, we still have WTVD on QAM, ch 87.7.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21569235
> 
> 
> When we first got Directv, we still had TWC for 2 days at the same time. My gf cares the least about PQ of anyone I have ever met and barely notices the difference. The FIRST thing she said when we turned on Directv was "WOW, look at that picture!" We switched back and forth between different HD channels (locals, cable, HBO) and it was night-and-day, especially with sports action. Even now, with only QAM, it is noticeable with the HD locals that TWC pic is worse.



That sounds somewhat surprising. Are you sure it wasn't just a consequence of different picture settings on different inputs?


In the whole time I lived in Cary, I never noticed any PQ difference between QAM and ATSC. The only difference I noticed was when TWC would re-shuffle the QAM channels, and all my QAM recordings would fail. That's why I put up an antenna.


Hmmm... Does DirectTV give you WTVD, or does it give you a different ABC affiliate? WTVD overly compresses the ABC HD signal to make room for its secondary HD subchannel. Nearly any other ABC affiliate will look better. When I lived in Cary, I had an antenna pointing to Greensboro to get the triad ABC (WXLV).


Drew


----------



## Scooper

Dish (at least) does not offer the subchannels from the Dish. But otherwise - you should be able to view them.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21569537
> 
> 
> That sounds somewhat surprising. Are you sure it wasn't just a consequence of different picture settings on different inputs?
> 
> 
> In the whole time I lived in Cary, I never noticed any PQ difference between QAM and ATSC. The only difference I noticed was when TWC would re-shuffle the QAM channels, and all my QAM recordings would fail. That's why I put up an antenna.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Does DirectTV give you WTVD, or does it give you a different ABC affiliate? WTVD overly compresses the ABC HD signal to make room for its secondary HD subchannel. Nearly any other ABC affiliate will look better. When I lived in Cary, I had an antenna pointing to Greensboro to get the triad ABC (WXLV).
> 
> 
> Drew



The settings are identical on all three of my HDMI inputs. From what I have seen, cable PQ varies SIGNIFICANTLY from town to town, even street to street. I might just be on a bad section. My friend in Graham has worse PQ on TWC then I ever had, but people in Chapel Hill have pretty nice PQ from what I have seen.


Directv does give us WTVD in Alamance County but only in SD, although I do not receive it anymore because we "moved" to Lexington to be within the 75 miles of Charlotte that Directv provides Bobcats games. I have WTVD and all Raleigh channels (with subchannels and Greensboro subs) OTA via the AM21 tuner. For those who don't know, an AM21 is an add-on box that connects to Directv DVRs that puts OTA signals into your guide and allows you to DVR and tune to them as if they were part of your subscription. Because of the "move" we also have WSOC Charlotte (sadly, only in SD). We have WFMY, WGHP, WSOC (via the "move"), (should have) WTVD, WXII, WGPX, WCWG, WUNL, WUNL-EX, WMYV, and WXLV provided as locals on Directv here. But I add WUNC, WRAL, WTVD, WNCN, WLFL, WUVC, WTNC, WLXI, WGSR, and WRAZ and mostly all subs with the AM21.


I'll agree about the over-compressed WTVD pic. WHY DO THEY HAD AN HD SUBCHANNEL AND THE SAME THING REPEATED IN SD!!???!?! I have never seen WTVD on Directv in HD so I can't comment on that. The thing about WXLV that makes me upset is that they are only HD during network stuff, syndicated is still up-coverted SD. They told me in an email that they were going all-HD this year.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/21569195
> 
> 
> I don't know about Carrboro or wherever you are, but I believe the TWC Raleigh-Durham-Cary service area still offers unencrypted analog cable, so there are dozens of non-OTA channels that come over TWC (the Basic Cable package) that do not need a special box.



Analog cable? I wouldn't watch an analog channel any more than I would watch a stretched pan and scan movie edited for time and content.


Analog has no value in this decade and it only serves to be a blight on bandwidth in this area.


----------



## DonB2

Has anyone used combiner to combine two antennas where one antenna is more or less just used for UNC PBS? I tried using one before all the frequencies changed but PBS and 5.1 did not get along. Just wondering if anyone has tried since.


----------



## jspENC

Don, when you say 'combiner', do you mean splitter in reverse? If that did not work, you can get what is called a join-a-tenna, where you buy a type of splitter that for one port is all band, and for the other port it would be tuned for channel 25 which is PBS I believe out of Chapel Hill now.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21574284
> 
> 
> Analog cable? I wouldn't watch an analog channel any more than I would watch a stretched pan and scan movie edited for time and content.
> 
> 
> Analog has no value in this decade and it only serves to be a blight on bandwidth in this area.



I agree that digital signals provide better pictures (both in SD and in HD) than analog signals. That's why I like having the ability to get digital signals OTA. However, I am not at all convinced that TWC provides good value for the money that it charges for digital cable, and I find it especially annoying that its business model is based on giving new customers better deals than existing customers.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21578710
> 
> 
> I agree that digital signals provide better pictures (both in SD and in HD) than analog signals. That's why I like having the ability to get digital signals OTA. However, I am not at all convinced that TWC provides good value for the money that it charges for digital cable, and I find it especially annoying that its business model is based on giving new customers better deals than existing customers.



TWC doesn't provide good value, but if you want those deals they are easy to get. Phone and ask for a customer retention specialist and say you are cancelling unless you get one of those deals.


Alternatively if you use Facebook post your comments on there and I guarantee within a day or two someone will be calling offering you the deal you want.


It's sad that you have to know these tricks, but TWC never value their customers unless they leave. Far easier to just suck their customer base dry.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21576462
> 
> 
> Has anyone used combiner to combine two antennas where one antenna is more or less just used for UNC PBS? I tried using one before all the frequencies changed but PBS and 5.1 did not get along. Just wondering if anyone has tried since.



The only time that I have heard of people using a combiner is when one antenna is suited mainly for UHF signals and they want to add a second antenna that is more suited to VHF. Otherwise, why not use a rotor?


About WUNC, does anyone know how strong the WUNC fill-in translator in Garner is? I think it operates on RF 30 while the Chapel Hill transmitter is RF 25.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21578752
> 
> 
> TWC doesn't provide good value, but if you want those deals they are easy to get. Phone and ask for a customer retention specialist and say you are cancelling unless you get one of those deals.
> 
> 
> Alternatively if you use Facebook post your comments on there and I guarantee within a day or two someone will be calling offering you the deal you want.
> 
> 
> It's sad that you have to know these tricks, but TWC never value their customers unless they leave. Far easier to just suck their customer base dry.



It's a good suggestion, but doing that would make feel as though I'm just going along with a business model that I abhor and also just leading TWC to raise its rates sooner or stick it to some other person who has never even thought of playing the haggling game.


It's just TV, for crying out loud. It's not a car. The way I figure it, I'll just stick with analog cable until TWC discontinues it or finally realizes that its product is not a necessity and offers some cheaper digital programming packages than it now offers.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21578761
> 
> 
> The only time that I have heard of people using a combiner is when one antenna is suited mainly for UHF signals and they want to add a second antenna that is more suited to VHF. Otherwise, why not use a rotor?
> 
> 
> About WUNC, does anyone know how strong the WUNC fill-in translator in Garner is? I think it operates on RF 30 while the Chapel Hill transmitter is RF 25.



I have combined two indoor antennas... One is a directional Terk antenna, the other is a small omni-directional UHF that I need to pick up PBS.


As to "why not use a rotor"...


First... rotors have to be turned, and it may not be convenient to use with say a Dish or DirecTV DVR if you want to set a timer to record an OTA channel that you need to also turn the rotor to receive.


Second... rotors are notorious for getting out of alignment due to wind... so you can find your indoor indicator not in sync with where the outdoor antenna is actually pointed. I find it much more attractive to combine a couple of antennas and lock them down when optimized.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21578761
> 
> 
> The only time that I have heard of people using a combiner is when one antenna is suited mainly for UHF signals and they want to add a second antenna that is more suited to VHF. Otherwise, why not use a rotor?
> 
> 
> About WUNC, does anyone know how strong the WUNC fill-in translator in Garner is? I think it operates on RF 30 while the Chapel Hill transmitter is RF 25.



The pattern RF30 is transmitting is almost an arrow towards Raleigh - I don't get it in Youngsville, while i do get 25 out of Chapel Hill and 36 from Roanoke Rapids, Sometimes I get a 23 that translates to 25.


----------



## DonB2

1. when you say 'combiner', do you mean splitter in reverse? If that did not work, you can get what is called a join-a-tenna, where you buy a type of splitter that for one port is all band, and for the other port it would be tuned for channel 25 which is PBS I believe out of Chapel Hill now.


2. The only time that I have heard of people using a combiner is when one antenna is suited mainly for UHF signals and they want to add a second antenna that is more suited to VHF. Otherwise, why not use a rotor?



3. I have combined two indoor antennas... One is a directional Terk antenna, the other is a small omni-directional UHF that I need to pick up PBS.

------------------


1. Join-a-tenna is what I meant. I can never remember that name although I own one from Pre Broadcast Frequency Changes.


2.Why not use a Rotor? - mostly same reason as other poster - timed recordings and in my case limited room in my attic. - And timed recording is why I am rethinking using a "Join-a-tenna". I has the situation on Sunday where the Better Half wanted to watch PBS but at the same time wanted to watch at a later date ABC Hallmark. So I recorded Hallmark. Unfortunately the Antenna I had connected to both tuners was the one connected to the PBS pointing Antenna. Needless to say ABC got recorded with tons of pixelation and barely any audio. That is why I am rethinking a Join-a-tenna. Just curious if anyone else had gone this route with any success.


3. Did you use a reverse splitter or a Join-a-tenna ? Splitters are cheap but Join-a-tenna can get pricey. Especially if they do nothing for you like my last one.


Thanks to everyone for their comments.


----------



## HDMe2

I should also have mentioned... since my antennas are indoor ones, I am just using a splitter in reverse because of convenience.


IF I ever get around to putting up a proper outdoor antenna configuration, then I might do something different to combine those antennas... but I would still probably need two antennas to get what I want to get.


----------



## DonB2

HDMe2,


So a combiner has been working well for you? I have not tried a reverse splitter since before the stations got their frequencies reordered. Maybe I should revisit this.,


I am tired of depending on a Remote A/B switch to choose between the two.


----------



## jspENC

I must be one of the few lucky ones where I have a rotor, but I don't need to turn it unless I want to watch the Triangle stations. I just keep my antenna pointing southwest toward Wilmington and receive them, plus New Bern, Washington, and Greenville from the north. All the networks are accounted for. The only way I get CW or MyTV in HD though, is to pick up 22 and 28. I also like Antenna TV which is only on 17. Nobody closer carries it.


----------



## veedon

I am so far behind the times that I didn't even think about DVRs when I mentioned using a rotor. I haven't recorded anything in years. Even when VCR's were popular, I rarely used them for recording.


----------



## DonB2

Veedon. The way the technology accelerates along means you are probably only five minutes behind


----------



## ArnoldZiffel

Hello all. Longtime lurker, VERY infrequent poster. Thank you to all the regular contributors, as this forum thread has helped me with TWC and Clearqam over the past 1.5 years.


Tired of not being able to find WTVD in HD on TWC Clearqam (in Raleigh, near North Hills), I ordered a Mohu Leaf this week. I've never done a roof mounted antenna, while my indoor antenna experience has kept me from getting UNC-TV at all and WTVD on a consistent basis. Wife's desire to watch the Oscars on ABC later this month prompted the antenna purchase.


Plugged Leaf into an aging Samsung DTB-H260F set top tuner. Mounted it inside to an east facing, exterior wall by a window at a height of 10 feet over ground level (255 ft above sea level). Garner tower is 13 miles away SSE. Got all majors including ABC. Problem solved.


Now, I'm greedy and would like to turn in PBS, as a backup to QAM. Is there any chance of UNC-TV (w/o an amplifier) but mounting the leaf in the attic? Raleigh UNC repeater is half power (dbm) of the others that I receive, and Chapel Hill tower is 30 miles away and 2Edge.


Thank you for any advice, Arnold


Again, thank you to this community for sharing your experience.


----------



## Scooper

Higher is almost always better, getting antennas outside helps, good RG6 cable, but in the end - you'll probably need either an amp and/or a rotor and /or a better antenna.


----------



## jspENC

Arnold, I like the Winegard HD8800 UHF antenna. It is light, and has a lot of gain to it for the lower channels like PBS in your area, and wind resistant if you put it outside on the roof or the side peak. Also the price is good at solidsignal.com


----------



## ArnoldZiffel

Thank you both for your quick replies. I probably would have gone onto the roof a couple of years ago, but I discovered that my TWC internet-only line didn't have a trap on it. With a new antenna (even though it's an indoor Mohu Leaf), it increased my desire to make the OTA option really work completely.


I'll check out the Winegard that you recommended, jspENC.


----------



## DonB2

Mr Ziffel,


Samsung DTB-H260F - Interesting. I still use mine everyday. I see on Ebay a used one for $139.00 . I got my first Samsung which was the first gen Digital Tuner for a Dollar off of Ebay and free shipping. I sold it a year later for $25.00


My DTB-H260F occasionally loses signal and I have to power cycle it. It appears to be caused when I select the EPG and it gets some bad data. Other then that it just keeps chugging along.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArnoldZiffel* /forum/post/21591813
> 
> 
> Thank you both for your quick replies. I probably would have gone onto the roof a couple of years ago, but I discovered that my TWC internet-only line didn't have a trap on it. With a new antenna (even though it's an indoor Mohu Leaf), it increased my desire to make the OTA option really work completely.
> 
> 
> I'll check out the Winegard that you recommended, jspENC.



The problem in the RDU area is that WUNCs tower is in one place, and all the others are elsehwere. The antenna that has been suggested to you is a directional antenna, and is designed only to get the stations in the direction it is pointed. Hopefully, you'd be able to get the WUNC repeater from Garner, but that is not likely. Meaning you'd need a rotor, or some kind of a 2 antenna setup like DonB was asking about. There is also hope that you could aim the antenna at Garner, and get WUNC off the back, as sometimes these directional antennas also have a smaller gain area 180 degrees from where they are pointed. I did this for a while with a CM4228 before the digital transition, when WUNC-HD was in the mid 50s, and it wasn't reliable for me.


I eventually got 2 CM4288s. One for the Garner towers, and one for WUNC & several Greensboro stations (mainly WXLV ABC) that broadcast less compressed signals. I "combined" them via a media center PC where I had several tuner cards, some connected to each antenna.


So, if you run coax to your attic or roof, it would be worth running 2 or 3 coax cables, "just in case".


Drew


----------



## veedon

Outdoor antennas work best, buy you might try Antennas Direct if you want an amplified indoor antenna. I have one of their Micron models that I bought at a local store. The antenna claims a range of 25 miles. I'm in NW Raleigh about 25 miles from the WUNC transmitter in Chapel Hill, and the antenna brings that station in fine most of the time. In fact, it does a pretty good job for all of the Raleigh market stations (as long as the weather is not horrible) except WRPX, which is hit or miss, and it occasionally gets Greensboro stations.


----------



## ejb1980

Is the 17-3 Weather Channel a thing of the past? I see 17-1 and 17-2 just fine but 17-3 says "Searching for signal" despite showing program info.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21595203
> 
> 
> Is the 17-3 Weather Channel a thing of the past? I see 17-1 and 17-2 just fine but 17-3 says "Searching for signal" despite showing program info.



I had to rescan tonight after moving... (really moving, not "moving")... and I noticed that I too lost 17.3 and wondered if it was a fluke or if they truly dropped it.


Could also be they dropped it for the Superbowl this weekend to increase bandwidth to the 17.1 HD channel too and maybe not permanent?


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21595511
> 
> 
> I had to rescan tonight after moving... (really moving, not "moving")... and I noticed that I too lost 17.3 and wondered if it was a fluke or if they truly dropped it.
> 
> 
> Could also be they dropped it for the Superbowl this weekend to increase bandwidth to the 17.1 HD channel too and maybe not permanent?



Good point. I didn't think of that. I haven't decided if I am going to watch the Super Bowl on WXII or WNCN. I hope NBC is on top of their game tomorrow; sometimes football looks "blocky" (like an Internet stream) to me on NBC while it doesn't on CBS or Fox. Since I have seen this in every NBC affiliate I have ever seen, I am going to assume it's not the local affiliates.


----------



## jspENC

I see the blocks on WECT and WITN, so I believe it is NBC more-so than the locals.


Has anyone tried pointing their antenna to the west and receiving the Garner stations from the back side of their antenna? I would think the stations would be so strong that it would not really matter which way you are pointing. I am 40 miles away from the WNCT/WITN tower and I can point my UHF to the WWAY/WECT/WSFX tower to the south and still pick up those two, plus WCTI/WYDO/WUNM 25 miles north as long as their isn't strong wind without any problems.


----------



## ejb1980

I haven't tried that recently with the Garner/Raleigh tower sites. However, I do not have a rotor and leave my antenna pointed at the Garner farm 99.999% of the time and from the back I get WGPX and WGSR (15ish miles) and from the side I get WFMY, WGHP, WCWG, WMYV, usually WXLV, and sometimes WLXI at about 35 miles. I used to get WSET from Lynchburg, VA from the back, too, sometimes but not anymore. About a year ago, I pointed it toward Roanoke and I got WDBJ, WSET, WGSR, WGPX, and WSLS clearly. From the back, I got "fluttery" WRAL, WRAZ, WUNC, and very pixelated WLFL and WUVC still came through. I also got same Greensboro stations but WLXI was much clearer.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21596987
> 
> 
> I haven't tried that recently with the Garner/Raleigh tower sites. However, I do not have a rotor and leave my antenna pointed at the Garner farm 99.999% of the time and from the back I get WGPX and WGSR (15ish miles) and from the side I get WFMY, WGHP, WCWG, WMYV, usually WXLV, and sometimes WLXI at about 35 miles. I used to get WSET from Lynchburg, VA from the back, too, sometimes but not anymore. About a year ago, I pointed it toward Roanoke and I got WDBJ, WSET, WGSR, WGPX, and WSLS clearly. From the back, I got "fluttery" WRAL, WRAZ, WUNC, and very pixelated WLFL and WUVC still came through. I also got same Greensboro stations but WLXI was much clearer.



WCWG must have the most powerful transmitter of the Triad stations. Here in Raleigh it seems to come in better than WXLV or WFMY.


----------



## dah12

Don't know if it'll last past the game, but I'm getting great bit rates on NBC 17 during the Super Bowl, high 16's-17+ mbps. Great comparatively anyway, looks like I'm getting whatever would have been shared to the weather station now directed into the HD feed. And same bit rate via OTA and TWC.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21595203
> 
> 
> Is the 17-3 Weather Channel a thing of the past? I see 17-1 and 17-2 just fine but 17-3 says "Searching for signal" despite showing program info.



Dropped it to give the bandwidth to Super Bowl. It's peaking just over 18 Mbps and averaging 16 Mbps tonight. I normally run 17-1 at 14-16 Mbps. The Weather will be back for a short time, but MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever.


----------



## posg

I noticed how much better NBC looks tonight. Too bad it can't always look this good. But then, why shouldn't it, and why can't it.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/21602556
> 
> 
> I noticed how much better NBC looks tonight. Too bad it can't always look this good. But then, why shouldn't it, and why can't it.



Running a brand new Harmonic Electra MPEG encoder this weekend. This thing is sweet and far more efficient with MPEG compression than the old system. I'm loving it!


----------



## posg

You're very brave running any new equipment this weekend, but looks good. What's going on with local ads in HD?


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/21602785
> 
> 
> You're very brave running any new equipment this weekend, but looks good. What's going on with local ads in HD?



We run a lot of local HD spots now. Last break had two in it. We are holding back on local promos because there's an issue with HD spots needing a "special" HD spot number. If we run a huge number of special numbers, we'll have a mess to clean up later when some other new equipment goes online. It's just a matter of keeping the numbering manageable.


Nope. Not brave at all. I had decided against running it on air because of some earlier issues testing it Wednesday, but while I had Time-Warner Engineers on the phone Friday, my old encoder decided to croak when I loaded the Olympic catalog file, so I switched. TWC found their equipment reverted to my SAP channel PID and fixed it on the fly.


We've been on the new encoder since Friday afternoon.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/21602539
> 
> 
> Dropped it to give the bandwidth to Super Bowl. It's peaking just over 18 Mbps and averaging 16 Mbps tonight. I normally run 17-1 at 14-16 Mbps. The Weather will be back for a short time, but MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever.



Glad I called this







Also good move and great results for the game tonight.


Call me dumb, though, but what is MH DTV?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21603094
> 
> 
> Glad I called this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also good move and great results for the game tonight.
> 
> 
> Call me dumb, though, but what is MH DTV?



I'm not sure if this is what NBC17ENG was referring to, but there is something called the ATSC-M/H standard that is supposed to allow mobile and handheld devices to better receive OTA signals.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21603437
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is what NBC17ENG was referring to, but there is something called the ATSC-M/H standard that is supposed to allow mobile and handheld devices to better receive OTA signals.



I always forget about that... Since I don't have a mobile device that tunes those channels, I forget that we have some (at least WRAL I think) doing that locally.


----------



## DonB2

MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever


Is mobile devices seriously what 17-3 will be used for? I hope it is not a third Music video subchannel in the local area.


I probably am the only person that really liked Winter sports on the sub channel that is now been taken away.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/21602539
> 
> 
> Dropped it to give the bandwidth to Super Bowl. It's peaking just over 18 Mbps and averaging 16 Mbps tonight. I normally run 17-1 at 14-16 Mbps. The Weather will be back for a short time, but MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever.



You're awesome! I wish all NBC stations had such a great engineer. Here in Richmond, WWBT runs their SD channel with a fixed bit rate of something like 4Mb/s, capping HD at 15Mb/s, with averages in the 11-13Mb/s range. According to mediainfo, my SuperBowl recording peaked at 14.3Mb/s for video.


Some old NBC17 recordings from before I moved look much nicer than anything I can get here.











Drew


----------



## jamieh1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21595904
> 
> 
> I see the blocks on WECT and WITN, so I believe it is NBC more-so than the locals.



I dont think it is NBC. Ever since WITN added a 3rd channel last year, the main channel 7.1 WITN HD has had blocks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21604316
> 
> 
> MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever
> 
> 
> Is mobile devices seriously what 17-3 will be used for? I hope it is not a third Music video subchannel in the local area.
> 
> 
> I probably am the only person that really liked Winter sports on the sub channel that is now been taken away.



Officially, I can say the Weather sub-channel is gone forever. We are getting lots of calls and emails about it, but it makes no sense to fire it back up and pull it off again. I can't spare the bandwidth to keep it.


The new encoder is amazing and makes me wonder how low it can go and still look good. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks.


We will use the bandwidth from the third channel for a mobile handheld signal. Beginning later this year, smart phones will be equipped with mobile decoders so you can watch TV at 70 MPH going down the Beltline on your phone. It's an MPG-4 signal and transmitted much like Sirrus-XM radio, where the packets are resent several times and the receiver keeps them sorted out in order. WRAL and WRAZ currently have it on air now. Devices are few and far between at the moment, but were demonstrated at CES in Vegas a few weeks back.


No music channel going on. NBC decided to pull Universal Sports off air and use it as a cable channel along with the re-branded Versus channel they had on Comcast. Their apparent strategy is to compete and blow ESPN out the water with better sports. They are sewing up the NHL games and going after others. That's going to be interesting to see if they convert the ShopNBC channel to sports too.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/21611155
> 
> 
> The new encoder is amazing and makes me wonder how low it can go and still look good. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks.



Maybe NBC Sports could get their hands on this new encoder...


----------



## DonB2

NBC17ENG, Thanks for the UPDATE.


Don't quite see the strategy in pulling Universal Sports off air. Why could it not be in both locations?


But then I really do not see any strategy with cable accept to find some ways to raise the monthly. Is anyone old enough to remember when cable was free?



In regards to "Watching TV" while driving. Will this be a monthly expense like Sirius/XM?


I have wanted to "Listen" to TV for years while driving. I use to have a 2hr one way drive twice a week and I never could figure out why some of the less used AM bands could not just reproduce the audio for tv for people on the road. I did try a portable tv but reception was what you would expect. And I do recall a car radio that would tune down just far enough to catch the audio of one tv station.


I am pretty sure Classic Radio on Sirius/XM hosts shows that are not just radio shows but also early TV shows.


----------



## jspENC

I watched 17 HD last night for a while. That signal looked better than the other two NBC's in ENC. I wish WNCT could get some of these new machines.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WNCT getting 17's OLD machines would be an improvement. WRAL's prototype stuff probably looked better in 1996 than WNCT does today.


----------



## aldamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NBC17ENG* /forum/post/21602539
> 
> 
> Dropped it to give the bandwidth to Super Bowl. It's peaking just over 18 Mbps and averaging 16 Mbps tonight. I normally run 17-1 at 14-16 Mbps. The Weather will be back for a short time, but MH DTV will fire up later this month and it will disappear forever.



You're my hero. The game looked great. Thanks!


----------



## ejb1980

Does anyone else with Directv and AM21 see 22-2 as WUNWDT2 PBS and NOT WLFLDT2 Country Network? I have never noticed the 22-2 even being an option until the other day but it's clearly wrong!


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21615685
> 
> 
> Don't quite see the strategy in pulling Universal Sports off air. Why could it not be in both locations?



NBC/Universal/Comcast declared it couldn't be OTA. Presumably Comcast thinks they can make more money from cable/satellite fees for the channel than from licensing it to their owned&operateds, especially if they dangle Olympic coverage this summer with it.


----------



## DonB2

Splat!, Thanks for the info. I guess the commercials that were part of the broadcast just did not compare revenue wise.


I have often wondered if I could translate commercials into dollars and come up with an idea how much it costs me to watch a live TV show that I watch in real time.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21621281
> 
> 
> Splat!, Thanks for the info. I guess the commercials that were part of the broadcast just did not compare revenue wise.
> 
> 
> I have often wondered if I could translate commercials into dollars and come up with an idea how much it costs me to watch a live TV show that I watch in real time.



One model for that is how much Hulu charges for commercials for recent TV show episodes.


Hulu is one of the only video "channels" (that and TeamCoco for Conan) where I watch a show with commercials in real time rather than being commercial free (e.g. Netflix or Amazon streaming) or skipping ahead on my PC-DVR for shows recorded off local broadcast channels.


I suppose another model is how much you value your own time (minus the time for commercials you actually find worthwhile to watch for entertainment or information value).


With Universal Sports no longer being available OTA, I'll have to pay for streaming video packages to watch bicycle racing on the various NBC sports channels' web sites. I guess then I'll know how much it is worth it to me...


----------



## DonB2

And I will not pay cable or dish to watch winter Alpine events so I am relegated back to the spotty Olympic coverage every few years







There is some on Saturday afternoon to watch but I always forget to record the coverage.


BTW - I enjoyed the bike coverage also. I even liked seeing some real estate other than LA and NYC







And I was okay with the lo res. Although I know drewwho would prefer no bandwidth being wasted


----------



## ejb1980

Does anyone know why the Fox50 ACC Network games always look so much worse than the WRAL ACC Network games? The game that appears on WRAL also appears on WFMY and both look great, but Greensboro doesn't usually show the 2nd game and thus I have no comparison for it.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985* /forum/post/21622282
> 
> 
> One model for that is how much Hulu charges for commercials for recent TV show episodes.
> 
> 
> Hulu is one of the only video "channels" (that and TeamCoco for Conan) where I watch a show with commercials in real time rather than being commercial free (e.g. Netflix or Amazon streaming) or skipping ahead on my PC-DVR for shows recorded off local broadcast channels.



It's also unfortunate that watching something on Hulu is actually a more pleasurable experience than most networks now. Sure you get commercials, but they only last about 30-60 seconds. What you don't get watching on Hulu are bouncing graphics flying across the screen telling you something you don't watch is on next and network bugs festooned with Twitter reminders, "festive" decorations, announcements for other shows you don't watch and placed in the middle of the screen for 4:3 users that shouldn't exist now.


----------



## jspENC

ejb1980,


When you say "much worse", do you mean color wise or resolution wise? I notice the color looks darker on the Miami/ Florida S. game than the Virginia/UNC game. I have two channels of each to compare.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21630310
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why the Fox50 ACC Network games always look so much worse than the WRAL ACC Network games? The game that appears on WRAL also appears on WFMY and both look great, but Greensboro doesn't usually show the 2nd game and thus I have no comparison for it.



Fox50 is a 720p operation while WRAL is 1080i. Could be why.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays* /forum/post/21630387
> 
> 
> Fox50 is a 720p operation while WRAL is 1080i. Could be why.



The Raycom ACC games are shot in 720p I believe. I notice though that channel 6 UNC game looks a bit sharper than channel 12. TV 6 is 1080i


----------



## ejb1980

It is darker. There is some pixelation around the score graphic and in fast-motion. It's not unwatchable, it's just noticeably not as sharp, crisp, and bright as WRAL and WFMY. I considered the 720 vs. 1080i, too, but football isn't like this (although the Sunday Ticket feeds are always MUCH better than WRAL, WFMY, WGHP, and WRAZ.


I wish there was an HD source for the Syracuse game. I read somewhere that WGSR Reidsville used to show CBS overflow at one point. Since they're HD, you'd think they'd try harder to get it (assumedly from WFMY). Not that anyone in the Raleigh DMA cares about WGSR...


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21630370
> 
> 
> It's also unfortunate that watching something on Hulu is actually a more pleasurable experience than most networks now. Sure you get commercials, but they only last about 30-60 seconds. What you don't get watching on Hulu are bouncing graphics flying across the screen telling you something you don't watch is on next and network bugs festooned with Twitter reminders, "festive" decorations, announcements for other shows you don't watch and placed in the middle of the screen for 4:3 users that shouldn't exist now.



But you do get a "hulu" logo, you also don't get HD, for the most part. :-(


Drew


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21626393
> 
> 
> BTW - I enjoyed the bike coverage also. I even liked seeing some real estate other than LA and NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was okay with the lo res. Although I know drewwho would prefer no bandwidth being wasted



Since I moved to the Richmond metro area, I don't really have a dog in this fight anymore. But I do think that the Universal Sports network was one of the few innovative major network subchannels, and a much better use of bandwidth than an SD re-broadcast of the HD sub, mobile TV, music videos, or 40 year old re-runs. I'll admit that I watched curling on it, and if I were still in the area, I'd miss it. But like you, I would not miss it enough to pay $$$ to get it via cable or sat.


I think the most innovative use of bandwidth was what WUNC did years ago, when they ran all their SD subs & turned off HD in the day, rather than waste HD bandwidth on cartoons whose target audience in the 2-5 year old age group could care less about HD. It is a shame that all the hick cable operations could not deal with subchannels coming and going.


Drew


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/21630370
> 
> 
> It's also unfortunate that watching something on Hulu is actually a more pleasurable experience than most networks now. Sure you get commercials, but they only last about 30-60 seconds. What you don't get watching on Hulu are bouncing graphics flying across the screen telling you something you don't watch is on next and network bugs festooned with Twitter reminders, "festive" decorations, announcements for other shows you don't watch and placed in the middle of the screen for 4:3 users that shouldn't exist now.



Considering how much energy some of the new sets use, how much energy cable boxes use, and the effects on the environment, all of us should thank the people who are frugal enough to keep using the old analog 4:3 sets until they wear out. There should be some taxes on the new sets to provide money for alternative energy research.


----------



## DonB2

" think the most innovative use of bandwidth was what WUNC did years ago, when they ran all their SD subs & turned off HD in the day, "


I also liked that schedule. What I find annoying is PBS UNC on a Sat morning with 4.1 and 4.2 devoted to child programming. Other networks do that also. It may be some gov thing but I am not sure.


Did you see any curling during the last winter Olympics? I looked for it but never saw it.


I actually think Universal Sports covered Olympic style sports better. But in all honestly the keep adding more and more sports to the Winter Olympics and there just is not enough time to show them all.


----------



## ejb1980

Curling was on CNBC and USA I believe. Curling should have it's own channel. One of the things I miss about living in Vermont where CBC Montreal was close enough to receive clearly OTA. It's in HD now, too, which I never saw but would enjoy a lot. CBC shows a lot of curling.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21638500
> 
> 
> " think the most innovative use of bandwidth was what WUNC did years ago, when they ran all their SD subs & turned off HD in the day, "
> 
> 
> I also liked that schedule. What I find annoying is PBS UNC on a Sat morning with 4.1 and 4.2 devoted to child programming. Other networks do that also. It may be some gov thing but I am not sure.
> 
> 
> Did you see any curling during the last winter Olympics? I looked for it but never saw it.
> 
> 
> I actually think Universal Sports covered Olympic style sports better. But in all honestly the keep adding more and more sports to the Winter Olympics and there just is not enough time to show them all.



The Winter Olympics are much more interesting than the summer games. Maybe the channel that used to be Versus will show some of that stuff. It would fit in nicely with the pro hockey and college hockey coverage.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21639794
> 
> 
> Curling was on CNBC and USA I believe. Curling should have it's own channel. One of the things I miss about living in Vermont where CBC Montreal was close enough to receive clearly OTA. It's in HD now, too, which I never saw but would enjoy a lot. CBC shows a lot of curling.



Curling rocks the house!


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980* /forum/post/21639794
> 
> 
> Curling was on CNBC and USA I believe. Curling should have it's own channel. One of the things I miss about living in Vermont where CBC Montreal was close enough to receive clearly OTA. It's in HD now, too, which I never saw but would enjoy a lot. CBC shows a lot of curling.



+1 from me. I grew east of Buffalo and I really miss Canadian TV.


During the Olympics we always watched the Canadian stations. Rather than cutting everything down to basically just highlights to fit in 3-4 hours of prime time, and showing soap-operas or infomercials when the events were actually happening, the CBC would show events live and forgo their normal schedule. They'd also subcontract coverage to other, non-CBS stations so that more than one event was on at the same time. I remember watching the USA / USSR hockey game live on Canadian TV in the 1984 winter olympics, and then watching the game again on our local Buffalo station later that evening.


I also miss live broadcast TV coverage of Formula-1. I remember getting up at 5am to watch the F1 races live.


I hope they're still doing decent coverage like this. I moved away after graduating college in the early 90s.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

1. I grew up in UP state NY around Binghamton. As a kid my best friends father had a huge outdoor antenna and my friend claimed his Dad could pick up Canada stations.


We were lucky to have rabbit ears and 3 channels at my parents house.


But when I could afford it I bought an outside antenna and rotator and hooked it up on the second floor roof antenna of my parents house.


But.... still could not get any Canada stations. Only Elmira and Syracuse. Now that I know more about transmission I cant say as I would ever expect to pick up Canadian signals that far south unless there was atmospheric bounce or whatever.


I miss the Winter and the Winter sports. Sucks this year so far in Raleigh. I was lucky to see some ice on the road yesterday but that is it so far for signs of winter other then the temp.


I saw Eric Hayden get his last Skating Gold Metal at the Olympics but missed the "Big" Hockey game.



2. Well getting back to topic. And getting back to Antenna Combiners. I was at RS yesterday and they have about four splitter joiner choices. Should I steer clear of any of them that our Sat Frequencies? I see one that combines signal for a UHF antenna and also from a VHF antenna - what Frequency is UNC Chapel hill on? Is it UHF or VHF?


I eventually will look into ordering a antenna combiner when I get motivated or at least give my old one a try again. But for now I was thinking about just using a splitter in reverse.


3. BTW - during that big wind a few days ago my OTA reception sucked. It amazes me how much my signal gets interrupted by ghosting changes caused by the wind blowing the trees.


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21643389
> 
> 
> 2. Well getting back to topic. And getting back to Antenna Combiners. I was at RS yesterday and they have about four splitter joiner choices. Should I steer clear of any of them that our Sat Frequencies? I see one that combines signal for a UHF antenna and also from a VHF antenna - what Frequency is UNC Chapel hill on? Is it UHF or VHF?
> 
> 
> I eventually will look into ordering a antenna combiner when I get motivated or at least give my old one a try again. But for now I was thinking about just using a splitter in reverse.



All stations in the Raleigh Durham are on UHF channels except channel 11 (WTVD), which is on RF channel 11.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21643389
> 
> 
> 3. BTW - during that big wind a few days ago my OTA reception sucked. It amazes me how much my signal gets interrupted by ghosting changes caused by the wind blowing the trees.



try living in a forest and see what happens....I hear you on the wind driven trees causing multipath / poor OTA signal reception. It's kind of ironic that DBS is actually better in poor weather .


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> what Frequency is UNC Chapel hill on? Is it UHF or VHF?



WUNC is on channel 25 physical. You can order a joiner that is tuned to channel 25 and point that antenna to the west, and join your other all channel antenna in the other port and point it east. This will take care of multi-path confusion at your tuner and both antennas won't be trying to pick up all channels from both directions. However, they are a bit expensive, and it might be BETTER to just run two coax lines to your TV and use an A/B switch. I think it would be easier, and a guarantee it will work instead of a guess.


Also, run two coax lines down to the ground from both antenna instead of joining them on the roof. This way you can experiment with splitters/combiners/switches if you wish to try different ideas.


----------



## DonB2

Thanks for the joiner info


----------



## posg

This might be old news because I never watch these channels, but I noticed that both 22 and 28 are now broadcasting syndicated HD product.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg* /forum/post/21653179
> 
> 
> This might be old news because I never watch these channels, but I noticed that both 22 and 28 are now broadcasting syndicated HD product.



When did the broadcast TV networks start creating shows in HD? I've seen some HD syndicated sitcoms that I would have thought were too old to have ever been produced in HD.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21666109
> 
> 
> When did the broadcast TV networks start creating shows in HD? I've seen some HD syndicated sitcoms that I would have thought were too old to have ever been produced in HD.



Depends on how you phrase the question.


Do you mean when did the first network shows start shooting with digital cameras for HD?


I don't know.


But lots of TV shows were shot on film... and film is way higher than 1920x1080... so a little investment in scanning the film and you have HD versions of lots of old TV.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21666109
> 
> 
> When did the broadcast TV networks start creating shows in HD? I've seen some HD syndicated sitcoms that I would have thought were too old to have ever been produced in HD.



CBS went HD for all episodic filmed programming, excepting reality and news, in the fall of 1999.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21666206
> 
> 
> Depends on how you phrase the question.
> 
> 
> Do you mean when did the first network shows start shooting with digital cameras for HD?
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> 
> But lots of TV shows were shot on film... and film is way higher than 1920x1080... so a little investment in scanning the film and you have HD versions of lots of old TV.



That's interesting information. I didn't know that it was possible to produce HD material from TV shows that were shot on film rather than on videotape in the era prior to digital TV cameras. That does make sense, though. I would imagine that the high quality scanning would make economic sense for only the most popular shows.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21668694
> 
> 
> That's interesting information. I didn't know that it was possible to produce HD material from TV shows that were shot on film rather than on videotape in the era prior to digital TV cameras. That does make sense, though. I would imagine that the high quality scanning would make economic sense for only the most popular shows.



Two examples of shows shot on film being converted to HD would be how they started running Seinfeld in HD later in syndication as well as the upcoming Star Trek The Next Generation Blu Ray releases.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Check out Andy Griffith on Netflix instant. It's only 4:3 HD but the clarity is amazing.


----------



## posg

Video (and HD video) is an electronic format. Film is an optical format. I wish people could get the apples and oranges straight !!!!!!!!!!!!!


If the original production was on FILM, it can be scanned and tranmtted in HD, if it was produced on standard definition VIDEO, you're f%$$ed.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21668694
> 
> 
> I didn't know that it was possible to produce HD material from TV shows that were shot on film...



The word you're looking for is telecine believe it or not. Just rolls off the tongue doesn't it? Not for me either.










There are still some current TV shows shot on film apparently. Early seasons of Burn Notice were shot on S16, early seasons of Castle on S35. I don't know if those productions are still using film, though the Panavision website still claims Castle as a film shoot (using Panavision cameras / lenses of course).


The current "it" camera for non-reality TV productions is apparently the Arri Alexa , which is a hell of a camera.


Nearly all of the feature film work that still uses film uses telecine as part of the workflow to produce a digital intermediate . So all the editing (the razor-blades-and-tape era of editing film are long over), color grading, and effects are done digitally. All that film is used for anymore is the original capture. And, or course, for the final delivery format, but that is changing too as more theaters move to digital projectors.


Enough -- probably more than anyone wanted to know on the subject.


----------



## fmoraes

Tried to record the Amazing Race tonight but the DVR said Recording Not Permitted (TWC). The other day, two recordings failed. Seems like they broke the software with some recent update.


Anybody else had similar issues?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruce Watson* /forum/post/21669340
> 
> 
> The word you're looking for is telecine believe it or not. Just rolls off the tongue doesn't it? Not for me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still some current TV shows shot on film apparently. Early seasons of Burn Notice were shot on S16, early seasons of Castle on S35. I don't know if those productions are still using film, though the Panavision website still claims Castle as a film shoot (using Panavision cameras / lenses of course).
> 
> 
> The current "it" camera for non-reality TV productions is apparently the Arri Alexa , which is a hell of a camera.
> 
> 
> Nearly all of the feature film work that still uses film uses telecine as part of the workflow to produce a digital intermediate . So all the editing (the razor-blades-and-tape era of editing film are long over), color grading, and effects are done digitally. All that film is used for anymore is the original capture. And, or course, for the final delivery format, but that is changing too as more theaters move to digital projectors.
> 
> 
> Enough -- probably more than anyone wanted to know on the subject.



Yes, but can you explain Technicolor in 40 characters or less? Just kidding. I know there must be a lot of expertise needed to do good conversions from film to high definition video.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21668976
> 
> 
> Two examples of shows shot on film being converted to HD would be how they started running Seinfeld in HD later in syndication as well as the upcoming Star Trek The Next Generation Blu Ray releases.



Better examples would be the already released Blu-rays of the original Star Trek and Twilight Zone TV series.


Of course there are numerous films (theatrical films) on Blu-ray as well... but limiting the scope to TV shows, Twilight Zone is (I believe) the oldest TV show to be released on Blu-ray at this point... though there are others older that could be if demand is there for them.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21669987
> 
> 
> Better examples would be the already released Blu-rays of the original Star Trek and Twilight Zone TV series.



Yeah but I like Seinfeld and TNG better


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21668976
> 
> 
> Two examples of shows shot on film being converted to HD would be how they started running Seinfeld in HD later in syndication as well as the upcoming Star Trek The Next Generation Blu Ray releases.



When they re-transfer old film, I think there can be some quality issues due to the age of the film. I've been watching the re-mastered HD Seinfeld eps, and I notice that a very small number of them have moments where the colors get brighter & dimmer & brighter again in the span of a few seconds. I was worried about my TV, but it doesn't do it on any other shows , so I'm assuming it is something about the remastered eps. It is one of these things that if you notice it, it bugs the heck out of you.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Are the original TV shows that were recorded on mag tape even up to SD quality?


They get pretty close on the video reproduction of old film but not all the old stuff has good audio. Come to think of it isn't the audio track on film magnetic anyway?


I tip my hat to Twilight Zone and Original Star Trek since I grew up in the town that Rod Serling was born and went to High School in. Sort of like a local Andy of Mayberry is to Raleigh.


----------



## conquistador

Those of you with an OTA antenna, how was your reception during the snow Sunday night? I'm particularly interested in your experience if your antenna is in the attic. My second-floor indoor antenna, which usually gets solid reception, gave me lots of pixellation and break-ups on WRAZ (Fox 50). I don't know how other channels fared, because I didn't record anything except WRAZ.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conquistador* /forum/post/21674957
> 
> 
> Those of you with an OTA antenna, how was your reception during the snow Sunday night? I'm particularly interested in your experience if your antenna is in the attic. My second-floor indoor antenna, which usually gets solid reception, gave me lots of pixellation and break-ups on WRAZ (Fox 50). I don't know how other channels fared, because I didn't record anything except WRAZ.



My DVR recordings from WRAZ and one from WRAL had breakups Sunday night. I have an indoor antenna, not in the attic... and usually have solid signal... just not Sunday night when the wet stuff was falling.


----------



## ejb1980

I was watching WVTD during the transition from rain to sleep to snow. It was at the end of the LINSANITY game and there was a brief time when the signal broke up. I also had break ups at the same time on WXLV (on Directv, not OTA. OTA, WXLV was "no signal" during the sleet). This was the only time I had break ups. During the heaviest snow here in Burlington, there were no unusual break ups in my signals on Directv or OTA.


----------



## DonB2

Watching UNC 4.1 from 9 to 11 and do not think I experienced any issues. This is a amplified Pre HD 4228 in the attic. But.... we did not get much snow in Holly Springs and wind was minimal. I sure have issues when the wind gets above ten knots however as we are in the middle of a lot of tall pines.


2-24-12 update. I wonder what kind of reception I will have this evening with this storm blowing through


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/21669690
> 
> 
> Tried to record the Amazing Race tonight but the DVR said Recording Not Permitted (TWC). The other day, two recordings failed. Seems like they broke the software with some recent update.
> 
> 
> Anybody else had similar issues?



Well, had 4 more recordings fail with no explanation. Time to call TWC and see what's going on with the latest software update.


----------



## frankpc001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes* /forum/post/21703279
> 
> 
> Well, had 4 more recordings fail with no explanation. Time to call TWC and see what's going on with the latest software update.



Ironic. Our DVR has lately started recording programs that are not set in our program manger to record, but in a timeslot/channel that formerly had a program we did record. The new program name is accurately reflected in the guide, but the DVR seems to ignore that.


We have one of the Samsung whole house boxes if that matters.


Frank


----------



## DonB2

What does TV-14 [LV] mean?


I saw it last night while watching Hawai50 on 5.1


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Rated 14 and up for foul language and violence


----------



## DonB2

Wow I guess I best quit watching that show


----------



## DonB2

Looks like more windy reception forecast for this evening.


Oops did not mean to post two in a row. Please forgive me.


----------



## ab123

Sorry in advance if this has been covered, went through the forum, but I didn't find if there was a resolution. Please let me know if I am mistaken ...


I currently am trying to receive all of the local digital channels through TWC. I am only subscribed to Roadrunner so I have a filter on my line. In the past I was able to do this, but now I can get all except ABC11 (WTDV). When I called TWC, I was eventually told that ABC11 was moved and is now behind the filter I have on my line.


My question for the forum is:


1: Has anyone been able to successfully receive ABC11/WTVD through TWC with the "filter" ie. someone that just has Roadrunner? Did I just get bad information from TWC?


2: Is this legal? I was under the impression that as long as you had a service from TWC (even just Roadrunner), they had to provide all of the QAM channels (not allowed to filter them).



Thanks


----------



## dah12

I have TWC's Roadrunner but no cable service, so same filter situation.


I do not currently get WTVD or WUNC over QAM, only WRAL and WNCN and WRAZ. So their info matches my experience.


----------



## ejb1980

WTVD is QAM ch. 87.7 (in SD only), at least here in Alamance County. It, like all of the channels in the 87-115 range, comes and goes on what seems to be a daily basis. Currently, it is not there, but it was the other day. WTVD is the only Raleigh channel TWC offers here, so I can't comment on the others.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab123* /forum/post/21752788
> 
> 
> ...2: Is this legal? ....



Maybe ask if it is moral. So you expect Cable channels you're not paying for if I understand you correctly.


----------



## Scooper

I get all the Raleigh stations EXCEPT WTVD and its subchannels on my Roadrunner only subscription. However, I rarely watch them there, preferring either OTA or my Dish subscription. I MIGHT watch the cable provided if everything else went out completely - but that's not too likely to happen. One plus on the TWC - the extra channels available from WUNC that are not OTA !


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab123* /forum/post/21752788
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance if this has been covered, went through the forum, but I didn't find if there was a resolution. Please let me know if I am mistaken ...
> 
> 
> I currently am trying to receive all of the local digital channels through TWC. I am only subscribed to Roadrunner so I have a filter on my line. In the past I was able to do this, but now I can get all except ABC11 (WTDV). When I called TWC, I was eventually told that ABC11 was moved and is now behind the filter I have on my line.
> 
> 
> My question for the forum is:
> 
> 
> 1: Has anyone been able to successfully receive ABC11/WTVD through TWC with the "filter" ie. someone that just has Roadrunner? Did I just get bad information from TWC?
> 
> 
> 2: Is this legal? I was under the impression that as long as you had a service from TWC (even just Roadrunner), they had to provide all of the QAM channels (not allowed to filter them).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Correct - ABC11/WTVD was moved behind the filter so you'd need to get an antenna for it.


2. Gray area I guess? I don't see what's wrong with getting channels that are available free OTA through the cable if it's there for you to receive.


I disagree with IamtheWolf in his statement "Maybe ask if it is moral. So you expect Cable channels you're not paying for if I understand you correctly.".


These aren't cable channels. They are the same channels you would get with an antenna that are broadcast over the air.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21757230
> 
> 
> These aren't cable channels. They are the same channels you would get with an antenna that are broadcast over the air.



And it would cost you time and money to put up an antenna which could get the same reception as you'd get from cable. So when you receive cable w/o subscribing to it, there is a moral issue as you're receiving the value of the TWC antenna (or digital link to the station) for "free". Note that the original point of cable tv was to distribute the signal from a community antenna. In the beginning, there were no cable-only channels.


Of course, TWC's moral high ground goes away if they charge you as much or more for just RoadRunner than they would to bundle RoadRunner and basic cable service...


Drew


----------



## ab123

Thanks for the replies. I will probably just switch back to antenna...


As for the legality question, I was under the impression cable companies had to broadcast (were not allowed to block) the free (ie. local) digital channels over QAM as part of the mandate to switch to digital. So as long as you had any service with them and were connected to their network, they were required to make the local digital QAM channels available. I didn't mean to say I wanted to be able to receive "cable" channels. However when I googled I wasn't able to find any documentation - perhaps it was just wishful thinking.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21757272
> 
> 
> And it would cost you time and money to put up an antenna which could get the same reception as you'd get from cable. So when you receive cable w/o subscribing to it, there is a moral issue as you're receiving the value of the TWC antenna (or digital link to the station) for "free". Note that the original point of cable tv was to distribute the signal from a community antenna. In the beginning, there were no cable-only channels.
> 
> 
> Of course, TWC's moral high ground goes away if they charge you as much or more for just RoadRunner than they would to bundle RoadRunner and basic cable service...
> 
> 
> Drew



Meh, we're far from "the beginning". The few channels I'm receiving via TWC's cable into my house is the same stuff I could get with a 20 dollar antenna from Radio Shack. Even those I still don't watch to be honest lol, but they're there. They still get 100 bucks a month from me, so yeah.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab123* /forum/post/21757810
> 
> 
> As for the legality question, I was under the impression cable companies had to broadcast (were not allowed to block) the free (ie. local) digital channels over QAM as part of the mandate to switch to digital. So as long as you had any service with them and were connected to their network, they were required to make the local digital QAM channels available.



My understanding is they're not allowed to block them as long as you're paying them for TV of some sort. If you're only paying for internet, they don't have any obligations. I don't have chapter and verse on that, though.


----------



## Scooper

My general feeling is that if TWC figured it was really a problem - they would find a way to economically block them. I'm not going to lose sleep over the morality of it, because I very rarely will watch them - it's nice to have the "backup" if it comes down to it. I put my Samsung DTB-H260F on the cable and scanned for cable just to see if there was anything.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21754026
> 
> 
> I get all the Raleigh stations EXCEPT WTVD and its subchannels on my Roadrunner only subscription. However, I rarely watch them there, preferring either OTA or my Dish subscription. I MIGHT watch the cable provided if everything else went out completely - but that's not too likely to happen. One plus on the TWC - the extra channels available from WUNC that are not OTA !



This is a great point, and basically the only thing I ever use QAM for - UNC-MX. Does Dish have the guide info for UNC-MX? You can add it to your guide with Directv (with the AM21 OTA tuner) to see what's there but you can't actually watch it via Directv. For some reason, UNC TV is a mess on Directv:


22-1 WLFL CW (guide infro is correct)


22-2 WLFL TCN (guide data has never been correct, for some reason it's a repeat of a UNC channel)


26 UNC HD (correct)


26-2 UNC-EX (info is correct but should be ch 26-3)


26-2 WUNL-2 UNC-Kids (guide info is correct and 26-2 is also correct)


26-5 WUNL-5 UNC-MX (guide info is correct, but is only on QAM. It is QAM ch 4-4 even here in the Greensboro DMA. There is no option to add 4-4 to the guide on Directv, which would be annoying in the Raleigh DMA because you wouldn't be able to group all of the UNC channels together).


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/21759569
> 
> 
> My general feeling is that if TWC figured it was really a problem - they would find a way to economically block them. I'm not going to lose sleep over the morality of it, because I very rarely will watch them - it's nice to have the "backup" if it comes down to it. I put my Samsung DTB-H260F on the cable and scanned for cable just to see if there was anything.



Exactly. Look, it's not like I'm stealing it. They're feeding it to my house. I didn't go splice the neighbor's cable and take something that didn't belong to me. If they don't want me to be able to get them, they would disable them in some manner.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21761459
> 
> 
> Exactly. Look, it's not like I'm stealing it. They're feeding it to my house. I didn't go splice the neighbor's cable and take something that didn't belong to me. If they don't want me to be able to get them, they would disable them in some manner.



You mean like they have done with WTVD?


If they bring the cable to your house and you subscribe to internet and you also get some free channels... cool beans... but you can't complain that they are "required" to give you the OTA channels.


That's what the moral debate really is here... if you get some free bonus channels because they can't block them, great... but you can't honestly complain that they don't give you more free things, right?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab123* /forum/post/21752788
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance if this has been covered, went through the forum, but I didn't find if there was a resolution. Please let me know if I am mistaken ...
> 
> 
> I currently am trying to receive all of the local digital channels through TWC. I am only subscribed to Roadrunner so I have a filter on my line. In the past I was able to do this, but now I can get all except ABC11 (WTDV). When I called TWC, I was eventually told that ABC11 was moved and is now behind the filter I have on my line.
> 
> 
> My question for the forum is:
> 
> 
> 1: Has anyone been able to successfully receive ABC11/WTVD through TWC with the "filter" ie. someone that just has Roadrunner? Did I just get bad information from TWC?
> 
> 
> 2: Is this legal? I was under the impression that as long as you had a service from TWC (even just Roadrunner), they had to provide all of the QAM channels (not allowed to filter them).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you're subscribing only to the internet service, not to the TV service, I don't think that the cable company has to provide any kind of TV signals at all.


The tougher question is what about an analog cable subscription. In that case, does the cable company have to provide digital QAM signals for all of the local broadcast stations? From what I have seen, the QAM signals can sometimes be unreliable without the kind of cable box that the cable company provides.


Has anyone heard whether TWC plans to discontinue the analog package?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21761668
> 
> 
> You mean like they have done with WTVD?
> 
> 
> If they bring the cable to your house and you subscribe to internet and you also get some free channels... cool beans... but you can't complain that they are "required" to give you the OTA channels.
> 
> 
> That's what the moral debate really is here... if you get some free bonus channels because they can't block them, great... but you can't honestly complain that they don't give you more free things, right?



Well, it's funny to speak of anything from a cable company being free since they are notorious for raising their rates all the time. Their advertising for digital cable says that they offer "free HD" but another way of looking at that is to say that they don't give you the option of paying less and getting just a standard definition digital signal the way satellite does.


As for the morality thing, I think the cable company should be required to clearly tell its customers whether the internet subscription will also provide QAM signals for the local broadcast TV stations. The cable companies don't even want people to know about the existence of QAM, do they? But the cable company has a regulated monopoly within a certain service area, so the government should force the company to provide clear information to consumers about the availability or lack of availability of QAM signals.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab123* /forum/post/21757810
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I will probably just switch back to antenna...
> 
> 
> As for the legality question, I was under the impression cable companies had to broadcast (were not allowed to block) the free (ie. local) digital channels over QAM as part of the mandate to switch to digital. So as long as you had any service with them and were connected to their network, they were required to make the local digital QAM channels available. I didn't mean to say I wanted to be able to receive "cable" channels. However when I googled I wasn't able to find any documentation - perhaps it was just wishful thinking.



You may be thinking of the "must carry" rules that require a cable system to carry all of the local broadcast stations unless a particular broadcast station wants to be paid retransmission fees and the cable company is not willing to pay those fees .


But I don't think that those "must carry" rules apply at all to cable internet service.


During the conversion to digital broadcasting, a lot of cable companies touted the fact that customers would not need to have a converter box to continue watching the local broadcast channels. But what they meant by that, I think, is that the cable company would continue to provide analog signals to analog cable subscribers. I don't think that the cable companies made any commitments regarding QAM.


The truth is that the cable companies have a lot of clout and are often able to persuade the government not to enact rules that benefit consumers.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21761668
> 
> 
> You mean like they have done with WTVD?
> 
> 
> If they bring the cable to your house and you subscribe to internet and you also get some free channels... cool beans... but you can't complain that they are "required" to give you the OTA channels.
> 
> 
> That's what the moral debate really is here... if you get some free bonus channels because they can't block them, great... but you can't honestly complain that they don't give you more free things, right?



I guess I missed when I complained. When they moved it yeah, I said bummer, but if you look back a few pages you'll also notice I mention buying an antenna when I feel I need to get WTVD.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21761809
> 
> 
> The truth is that the cable companies have a lot of clout and are often able to persuade the government not to enact rules that benefit consumers.



Speaking of which, the FCC is considering allowing cable companies to encrypt even the locals: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php 


I think the time for comments has already passed..


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21766594
> 
> 
> I guess I missed when I complained. When they moved it yeah, I said bummer, but if you look back a few pages you'll also notice I mention buying an antenna when I feel I need to get WTVD.



I wasn't necessarily speaking to you specifically... but to anyone who thinks cable is "obligated" to provide those OTA via unencrypted QAM. There are a lot of complaints typically from people who can't get them, and it's one thing when you are paying for TV but another when you aren't.


I was making a more generic post in terms of the expectations of some people and it was just kickstarted by reading the recent discussions.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21767211
> 
> 
> I wasn't necessarily speaking to you specifically... but to anyone who thinks cable is "obligated" to provide those OTA via unencrypted QAM. There are a lot of complaints typically from people who can't get them, and it's one thing when you are paying for TV but another when you aren't.
> 
> 
> I was making a more generic post in terms of the expectations of some people and it was just kickstarted by reading the recent discussions.



Sorry, I was little ornery this morning.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor* /forum/post/21770097
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was little ornery this morning.



No worries... I looked back and realized my post was ambiguous as to whether I was speaking about the topic or responding directly. I meant it more generically than it came across.


----------



## VisionOn

The WTVD situation is ridiculous.


I have digital cable and on Sunday night at 11.30pm I was watching WTVD over ClearQAM on my Homerun. During prime time it's just a test card.


What the hell are they doing?


update: now it's on 117.1


How long for? Who knows?


----------



## veedon

Would you pay $12 a month to watch the local broadcast stations using a tiny remote antenna that sends the programming to you over the internet? What's going on with Aereo in NYC might be something to watch. I doubt that Aereo will be able to win in court, though, so the experiment could be short lived.

http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/27624/


----------



## DonB2

"The company says it will do this by embedding small broadcast antennas in data centers that can then pipe the programming over the Internet to its customers, who will pay $12 a month."


This is confusing. "Broadcast" it would seem they need receiver antennas not Broadcast antennas.


Plus I don't see why local broadcast stations would care as long as their commercials are included.


Didn't channel 17 tell us a few posts back that they were going to use part of the bandwidth that was the sports subchannel that got dropped to provide Portable Digital TV to folks? Maybe it was channel 5 I forget.


I remember about five years ago there was a company that was buying up or renting subchannel bandwidth from broadcaster to provide a few "Cable" stations OTA to folks for about $20/month. I think Weatherchannel was one of the channels that would go out on a SD subchannel. You had to own a receiver that descrambled these channels to receive them.


They actually sold the receivers at Walmart for awhile. The Digital rcvr could receive non scrambled ATSC as well as scrambled. Of course the RCVR did not get the Weather Channel here as it was not in this local market.


I think the biggest market was Las Vegas and North of NYC,.


I thought it was kind of interesting for folks on a fixed budget.


The down side is it sucked up some HD quality.


I think it failed as I have not seen it advertised in years.


----------



## jjallou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21786321
> 
> 
> Plus I don't see why local broadcast stations would care as long as their commercials are included.



The broadcast commercials are included on cable, Dish, Direct, Verizon, UVerse....etc....too.


Retransmission consent issue?

Someone is now making money on what can be picked up for free.

Aereo is repackaging a free product and selling it to customers........


----------



## jspENC

What's wrong with CBS putting the Wolfpack game on TruTV? This is the best game I've seen yet.


----------



## DonB2

DO you mean This TV as opposed to Truetv?


Question are Mentalist and Blue Bloods and other such prime time shows being prempted or are they all on hold across the country until March Madness is over?


I looked at early morning time slots and did not see them rescheduled so I am hoping they are just on hold.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21787830
> 
> 
> DO you mean This TV as opposed to Truetv?
> 
> 
> Question are Mentalist and Blue Bloods and other such prime time shows being prempted or are they all on hold across the country until March Madness is over?
> 
> 
> I looked at early morning time slots and did not see them rescheduled so I am hoping they are just on hold.



Truth TV, the satellite/cable channel. Games are either on CBS, TruTV, TNT, or TBS. North Carolina is coming up now on TBS.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21787092
> 
> 
> What's wrong with CBS putting the Wolfpack game on TruTV? This is the best game I've seen yet.



CBS isn't "putting" any specific game anywhere. This is a joint Turner/CBS venture as of last year... where CBS and the Turner family (TBS, TNT, TruTV) carry all of the games.


CBS gets the final four and championship game... but all the rounds leading up to that were negotiated before the tourney began. My guess is that they divvied up the regions before the selections were made so the networks didn't know what games they were going to get (thus no cherry picking for anyone) until after selection Sunday.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjallou* /forum/post/21787072
> 
> 
> The broadcast commercials are included on cable, Dish, Direct, Verizon, UVerse....etc....too.
> 
> 
> Retransmission consent issue?
> 
> Someone is now making money on what can be picked up for free.
> 
> Aereo is repackaging a free product and selling it to customers........



Yes, the issue is copyright law and retransmission consent. Aereo is claiming that it is just renting a TV antenna and DVR to customers, with the equipment being housed remotely at Aereo's facility rather than on the individual customer's property.


I think the courts will side with the broadcasters and shut Aereo down.


I discovered that there is a thread already devoted to the topic.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1394206


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21787966
> 
> 
> CBS isn't "putting" any specific game anywhere. This is a joint Turner/CBS venture as of last year... where CBS and the Turner family (TBS, TNT, TruTV) carry all of the games.
> 
> 
> CBS gets the final four and championship game... but all the rounds leading up to that were negotiated before the tourney began. My guess is that they divvied up the regions before the selections were made so the networks didn't know what games they were going to get (thus no cherry picking for anyone) until after selection Sunday.



It still isn't a great system. The local CBS affiliates SHOULD be able to have first say in what games are shown on their station, even if it is duplicated on pay tv, so that people close to home who do not subscribe, or receive as part of their stupid PAY package, can see their teams play.


I know that the cable lovers and cable operators want to do away with local TV, but I DON't.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21788818
> 
> 
> It still isn't a great system. The local CBS affiliates SHOULD be able to have first say in what games are shown on their station, even if it is duplicated on pay tv, so that people close to home who do not subscribe, or receive as part of their stupid PAY package, can see their teams play.
> 
> 
> I know that the cable lovers and cable operators want to do away with local TV, but I DON't.



Why would Turner buy into that system, though? Imagine if you are Turner and the local CBS station got first pick of the feeds... then who would be watching the Turner channels?


If I didn't have satellite, I wouldn't like it either... but back in the olden days you only got one game via OTA and that was it and it might not be your local team anyway.


There's no way Turner would have bought into this deal if CBS got the first pick of all the games... I gather the NCAA wanted more money, and CBS didn't want to pay so that's where the marriage of Turner + CBS came from.


I remember lots of years (though it has been a while) where we couldn't see the NC State game if UNC or Duke was playing... and certainly not any of the non-triangle ACC teams... so I'm glad to be able to see the games.


Prior to this deal with Turner + CBS, even with satellite I didn't get all the games since WRAL provided extra feeds to Time Warner but not to satellite companies.


----------



## jspENC

I have Directv, so I see all the games too. It just seems wrong that the local CBS isn't carrying the home teams, and not everyone can view it since not everyone has a dish or cable. I guess some can watch on their small screened phone from the internet, but to me that is not much fun. Bright side is like you say HDme, they are on some channel out there, like prior years ago when CBS would shift back and forth.


----------



## veedon

Look on the bright side. Lehigh versus Duke was on free broadcast TV (WRAL), so everybody in the Triangle, rich or poor, could share the joy of seeing Duke lose. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/21790116
> 
> 
> I have Directv, so I see all the games too. It just seems wrong that the local CBS isn't carrying the home teams, and not everyone can view it since not everyone has a dish or cable. I guess some can watch on their small screened phone from the internet, but to me that is not much fun. Bright side is like you say HDme, they are on some channel out there, like prior years ago when CBS would shift back and forth.



Yep. I know it would suck if I was OTA only... I think yesterday only the Florida St and the Duke games were on WRAL. so even the UNC game wasn't OTA locally.


In a perfect world all of these games would be OTA... but that would have taken a joint-effort with a bunch of networks... like CBS + ABC + NBC + FOX, and I don't think they could ever manage a collaboration like that.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/21790684
> 
> 
> look on the bright side. Lehigh versus duke was on free broadcast tv (wral), so everybody in the triangle, rich or poor, could share the joy of seeing duke lose. It doesn't get much better than that.



:d


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21790896
> 
> 
> Yep. I know it would suck if I was OTA only... I think yesterday only the Florida St and the Duke games were on WRAL. so even the UNC game wasn't OTA locally.
> 
> 
> In a perfect world all of these games would be OTA... but that would have taken a joint-effort with a bunch of networks... like CBS + ABC + NBC + FOX, and I don't think they could ever manage a collaboration like that.



No, it would have just taken WRAL showing 4 SD streams like they did a few years ago. A few years ago, they also had TWC allocate a few "extra" HD channels, so that if you had cable, you still got to see all the games in HD.


I'll bet that the problem is the deal that the NCAA, and/or CBS signed with all those cable channels to show 75% of the games eliminated CBS affiliates options to show all of them.


Drew


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21792254
> 
> 
> No, it would have just taken WRAL showing 4 SD streams like they did a few years ago. A few years ago, they also had TWC allocate a few "extra" HD channels, so that if you had cable, you still got to see all the games in HD.
> 
> 
> I'll bet that the problem is the deal that the NCAA, and/or CBS signed with all those cable channels to show 75% of the games eliminated CBS affiliates options to show all of them.



You must not have read the discussion on this above... The new deal with Turner is exactly why these games aren't on OTA.


Having extra feeds only on Time Warner (like in the past) was no better than having the games on the Turner networks since those Turner networks are usually in the basic cable packages... and people like me on Satellite like Dish or DirecTV didn't get those extra feeds from WRAL in HD.


Those SD feeds that WRAL did for a few years were OK... but they were kind of crappy crammed in there SD... plus as noted, none of the CBS old feeds like that were discrete feeds. They would all whip around to closer games... so often you had 4 feeds with 3 of them showing the same game!


The new setup gives us discrete channel feeds so you can change around.


When all the games were on CBS only, via OTA, there was no incentive to show discrete feeds because CBS had the whole audience... that's what the new contract with Turner does, because it forces the games to be spread around to the networks.


That's why I said the only way to do it OTA would be multi-network. IF CBS had the monopoly again, there would be no reason for them to have multi-feeds... but if ABC or NBC or FOX were in on the deal (like Turner is now) then you can believe those other networks would want discrete feeds too.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21794564
> 
> 
> You must not have read the discussion on this above... The new deal with Turner is exactly why these games aren't on OTA.



I did, I was trying to bring the point up, but I did so awkwardly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/21794564
> 
> 
> 
> Having extra feeds only on Time Warner (like in the past) was no better than having the games on the Turner networks since those Turner networks are usually in the basic cable packages... and people like me on Satellite like Dish or DirecTV didn't get those extra feeds from WRAL in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Those SD feeds that WRAL did for a few years were OK... but they were kind of crappy crammed in there SD... plus as noted, none of the CBS old feeds like that were discrete feeds. They would all whip around to closer games... so often you had 4 feeds with 3 of them showing the same game!
> 
> 
> The new setup gives us discrete channel feeds so you can change around.



Unless you're OTA only, in which case you're now doubly screwed -- you get to see only one out of 4 games, and there are not even any "look ins" to the others.


Your main complaint about the way WRAL did things was that the feeds were not discreet. I do not remember that being a huge issue, but maybe the games I watched were close, or such massive blow-outs that I would have switched away myself.


Drew


----------



## dgmayor

Yeah but it only costs 4 bucks to stream all the games on a PC or phone/tablet. Or it gives you an excuse to go drink some beer at your local sports bar


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/21797217
> 
> 
> Your main complaint about the way WRAL did things was that the feeds were not discreet. I do not remember that being a huge issue, but maybe the games I watched were close, or such massive blow-outs that I would have switched away myself.



Really there were multiple complaints:


1. The feeds were not discrete, so when a game was close the other feeds would switch to that one. If a game was a blowout, the feed would switch to another closer game too.


2. Cramming the channels into one OTA channel meant only 1 HD feed at poor quality, and 3 VERY poor SD channels.


3. HD feeds were provided to Time Warner but not to satellite customers.


The ideal scenario for OTA customers would be if multiple OTA networks had bid on the package... then we could have multiple OTA networks sharing the feeds like CBS and Turner are doing now.


I can only assume the other OTA networks didn't try to bid on such a deal, though... or perhaps CBS locked them out of the negotiations.


I would be annoyed as an OTA customer, except that traditionally before digital OTA we never had the possibility of more than 1 game at a time anyway.


A lot of people forget too... many many years ago ESPN used to carry games in the early rounds... so the only way you could watch those games was on cable or satellite.


So... there was only a very small window recently of being able to watch those poor quality SD feeds via OTA.


----------



## veedon

I have not checked to see how WRAL is handling its subchannels during the tournament, but I have watched the HD broadcasts on 5.1, and they have looked good. During the regular season, I noticed that sometimes WRAL or WNCN would broadcast a primary game on the main channel (5.1 or 17.1) and then at the same time put a secondary game (usually from a different conference) in standard definition on a subchannel (5.2 or 17.2). The standard definition broadcasts did not seem to harm the quality of the HD broadcast on the main channel. WTVD breaks its channel into two HD subchannels (11.1 and 11.2) and one SD subchannel (11.3), and both of the HD channels look fine to me, so bandwidth may not be much of a problem.


I don't know how broadcasters set advertising rates for the subchannels. They may have to be careful not to cannibalize the audience for the main channel.


----------



## DonB2

4. All regular broadcasting during the games was prempted


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2* /forum/post/21802146
> 
> 
> 4. All regular broadcasting during the games was prempted



CBS programming during the NCAA tournament is not preempted. The tournament is CBS programming so your not missing anything. CBS programming is preempted during the ACC Tournament because WRAL and others chose to carry Raycom's coverage of the tournament instead of regular CBS programming.


----------



## DonB2

I was hoping someone would tell me that.


Darn I just heard they are not bring back Terra Nova.


----------



## nitdawg

Thinking about going the cablecard route for my HTPC. The combo rates for digital cable plus broadband is only $24 more a month than my basic internet charge. I've had little to no issues with my OTA setup but I'm oh so tempted to give it a shot!


----------



## dah12

I'd love to hear any local cablecard experiences too. I was thinking the same thing. I pay $29.99 a month for internet now, paired with my OTA Windows Media Center. In November my internet deal ends, and I'm heavily leaning towards cable too then. I even called TWC to price things out, and most of the cost would come from boxes and DVRs, which I've already got covered without their rented gear. My argument that cable is too expensive isn't very strong if I can get it for less than a dollar a day on the same deal you just described.


I was surprised to find that the bill for the $79.99 cable and internet, plus a DVR and two secondary boxes would come to $135 a month. A $2 cable card looks more reasonable each month with gear I've got, and a HDHR prime.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12* /forum/post/21900218
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear any local cablecard experiences too. I was thinking the same thing. I pay $29.99 a month for internet now, paired with my OTA Windows Media Center. In November my internet deal ends, and I'm heavily leaning towards cable too then. I even called TWC to price things out, and most of the cost would come from boxes and DVRs, which I've already got covered without their rented gear. My argument that cable is too expensive isn't very strong if I can get it for less than a dollar a day on the same deal you just described.
> 
> 
> I was surprised to find that the bill for the $79.99 cable and internet, plus a DVR and two secondary boxes would come to $135 a month. A $2 cable card looks more reasonable each month with gear I've got, and a HDHR prime.



My TWC Carolina's (Apex) has been very good. Its not perfect.. but its very good. Beats the heck out of their POC DVR.


----------



## roybishop

My cablecard (TWC - Raleigh) and tuning adapter for SDV have been quite reliable after initial setup. My HTPC with a Ceton tuner however has not been completely reliable with "no tuner" errors every 5-6 days requiring a reboot to continue. I have just updated the Ceton firmware and have set up a Windows scheduled task to reboot every morning at 6 AM so hopefully that will resolve the problems.


I have Linksys media extenders in both the bedroom and dinette areas and while their interface is a bit clumsy they do the job.


nMEDIAPC HTPC-2000B ATX Media Center HTPC Case (not recommended)

Antec NEO ECO 400C P/S

Intel BOXDH67BLB3 LGA1155 MicroATX Motherboard, Intel H67 Chipset

Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge 3.10GHz Dual-Core Processor, Retail cooler

Crucial 2 x 2GB SDRAM

Ceton InfiniTV 4 PCIe tuner

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD204UI 2TB 5400 RPM Hard Drive

Sony BR-5100S 2X BD-ROM 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-ROM

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Scooper

Whoo hoo !

I replaced the preamp I had an AP4800 UHF only with a AP2870 (inputs for both UHF and VHF) - now WTVD is as good as the UHF channels.


In case you're wondering - I have separate UHF and VHF antennas - a VHF CM Crossfire for VHF, and a CM4221 4 bay for UHF.


----------



## jspENC

Excellent scooper. I like to see people have good results when they work on their antennas. I worked on mine today too. Cleaned the balun ends and tightened the feed lines on my Winegard UHF 8bay. They were loose, and refitted the screen I added on for VHF reception because I have a few channels on that band, and kept getting drops when the wind blew, and now I have increased signal and no drops no matter how strong the wind blew today, and with the antenna in the wrong direction. Hurricane Irene apparently caused my antenna to get fouled up, and I just hung it back up without really checking it out. I also added a new pre-amp a few weeks ago, and hooked up an additional TV. So I have 5 devices running off my antenna with no problem.


----------



## ncted

Hello there,


I was wondering if someone could tell me whether all of the local broadcast channels on TWC in Raleigh/Durham are still clear QAM. I am considering using a couple of lifetime TivoHDs with cablecards and TWC's broadcast cable package as I have had an inconsistent experience with OTA in my location. I have no interest in repeating my Tuning Adapter experience, but cablecard+clear QAM seem pretty reliable from what I have read.


Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Scooper

I have Roadrunner Internet only (not subscribing to Lifeline, basic, digital or any TV) and I can get all the Raleigh digital stations EXCEPT WTVD (channel 11 / ABC) as clear QAM. Now since I can get most everything (except PBS) OTA and I subscribe to Dish - I don't usually bother with the clear QAM. I would imagine that if you are subscribing to ANY cable - you should be able to get all the digital channels from our local broadcast stations.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncted* /forum/post/21964049
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me whether all of the local broadcast channels on TWC in Raleigh/Durham are still clear QAM.



Judging by a channel scan, you get everything except the HD Univision feed. So, mostly all.


ETA: Actually, they picked that up too recently. So, yes, everything. (I've got digital cable, but this is on a TV that's just connected to the wall outlet.)


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncted* /forum/post/21964049
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me whether all of the local broadcast channels on TWC in Raleigh/Durham are still clear QAM. I am considering using a couple of lifetime TivoHDs with cablecards and TWC's broadcast cable package as I have had an inconsistent experience with OTA in my location. I have no interest in repeating my Tuning Adapter experience, but cablecard+clear QAM seem pretty reliable from what I have read.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted



I don't think you can get cablecards unless you get a digital package? At least it used to be that way.


----------



## ncted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl* /forum/post/21983929
> 
> 
> I don't think you can get cablecards unless you get a digital package? At least it used to be that way.



Hmmm... Thanks. I'll find out and post the answer here.


----------



## ejb1980

Is anyone else experiencing difficulties with receiving WRAL/WRAZ? Their signals seem very hard to tune to recently. I know I am a little far out, but I have never had trouble tuning to either channel in the past. It should be noted that 4, 11, 17, 22, and 40 are still coming in perfectly and 28 is a little fluttery but watchable, like usual. Last night, WRAL came in for a few minutes during the news but 99% of the time it's "Searching for signal." This has been happening for almost 2 weeks now and is annoying. A friend in Carrboro is experiencing the same issues, although the signal is slightly better.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Yesterday I was having issues with WRAL. I too am far out but I have a clean shot straight to Garner and usually get Raleigh with better quality than my locals.


----------



## ejb1980

Same here; I don't have the entire slate of Triad locals and those I do get are not perfect but the Garner stations are usually a lock, even WVTD. I just got home to find no WRAL and a very fluttery WRAZ but crystal clear other Garner stations. I wonder if it's because they're on adjacent RF channels and they interfere with each other?


----------



## jspENC

Did the antenna possibly move? Did it possibly get water in the connections? Rain recentlh?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

I'd bet on water in a connector outside. Otherwise squirrels chewing wires, etc. Look at it as three bands of frequencies to be concerned with:

WTVD is high VHF on channel 11

WNCN is low UHF on channel 17


WLFL is mid UHF on channel 28

WRDC is mid UHF on channel 27


WRAL is high UHF on channel 48

WRAZ is high UHF on channel 50


Tree leaves, atmospheric conditions, or any number of things can roll off the sensitivity on the higher frequencies. Normally, Pine trees are tuned perfectly to attenuate channel 17, so I know about natural obstacles.


The frequency response of the antenna system may have changed, either by rust, water in a connector, or a splitter going bad. A quick look at your signal meter on your set will tell you how the system is performing for the three main channel areas.


A chain saw can fix those pesky trees unless they are in the neighbor's yard. In that case, move the antenna. And don't forget wet leaves or pine straw on the roof in the valleys can affect an attic antenna.


----------



## ejb1980

I fiddled with it some after I posted earlier. Tightened everything, re-aimed it, re-did the AM21, and it's not much better. It has rained recently, yes, but the other Raleigh channels are fine, like I said earlier. I am watching the WRAL news right now, but it's dropping out a lot. WRAZ is better, though. A few weeks ago, I lost WLFL for almost a week for no reason. It was gone one day and several days later, it was back and has been fine. WLFL is always the "go-to" Garner channel as it, WGPX, WCWG, WUVC, and WUNC are the channels that I can with an indoor antenna without much effort.


----------



## ejb1980

To NBC17ENG: WFMY is fine, too, which is ch 51. Although WGSR (RF47) is alot worse than it usually is. WLXI is RF 43 and actually it's been BETTER than it usually is recently, maybe when I aimed it earlier, I aimed it a little too much toward the Greensboro towers. I'll fiddle more later. But you'll be happy as I am watching the NBC17 news now!


----------



## jspENC

I haven't been able to watch ANY Triangle stations lately. I seem to favor distant reception from South Carolina these days. Also after I decided to ground the rotor bracket that holds the antenna mast to the bracket that mounts to the main pole, some channels dropped in strength while others went up. I'm glad I did it though for lightning reasons... I don't think it had any way to drain the static the way it was built without a ground wire.


----------



## veedon

What effect do rapid changes in atmospheric temperature have on OTA reception? And does rainfall actually reduce the signal strength, or is that more of a multi-path issue?


----------



## ejb1980

I have noticed, on my antenna, that rain causes the UHF channels issues but WTVD is perfect in the rain. In fact, during heavy rain is the only time I can get blips on WSET from VA anymore. (I used to get WSET perfectly at night and sometimes during the day nearly until the WTVD antenna work last year. Not sure how related the antenna work was, but it haven't seen it without heavy rain since!) After big storms, if the storms are still between me and the towers OR even near the towers, usually signals are gone for me, regardless of where the signals are located. WGPX is my closest, strongest signal (the proverbial "able to be tuned with a paperclip") and even that station after rain, is very pixelated. Post-rain interference is usually quick to clear up, within a couple of hours tops. I am sure this interference varies significantly by set up.


----------



## Scooper

My experiance at my location is that the biggest issue with wind / rain is the effect they have on leaves and THAT is what causes multipath / signal breakup on ATSC broadcasts . Then again, I live in the middle of a forest, about 23 miles at 020 from the Garner antenna farm.


PBS is difficult at best for me, but everything else is fine. Draw a line between the antenna for WUNC and the one for WUNP in Roanake Rapids, and go about halfway in between, then go about 3-5 miles perpendicular (SE) to that line. Puts me at about 40 miles to either one, dealing with the trees.


----------



## hbehrman

Anyone having audio issues with WTVD 11-1? We get audio on commercials and local news updates audio, but not on the network feed audio. Appears to be digital sound, not analog. It happened during Good morning america, analog sound appeared to be fine. Kelly Rippa was fine??


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hbehrman* /forum/post/22028654
> 
> 
> Anyone having audio issues with WTVD 11-1? We get audio on commercials and local news updates audio, but not on the network feed audio. Appears to be digital sound, not analog. It happened during Good morning america, analog sound appeared to be fine. Kelly Rippa was fine??



Check your TV, Dish / Direct receiver or cable box for the SAP setting. I think you have it turned on. Turn it to normal stereo audio.


----------



## hbehrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC* /forum/post/22028768
> 
> 
> Check your TV, Dish / Direct receiver or cable box for the SAP setting. I think you have it turned on. Turn it to normal stereo audio.



Thanks for responding.


TV does not allow MTS on digital reciever. MTS is listed as Stereo however.

DVR is set to Dolby Digital/PCM with no option for SAP/MTS


What is weird is that sound can be heard when TV set to external speaker (note TV and DVR are connected to AV receiver via optical connections). I think it is a problem with network/broadcaster sending digital audio on 11-1. All the other stations including 11-2 and 11-3 are not an issue.


----------



## ejb1980

Since WRAL had not come back yet, I decided to move my antenna, replace the coax, and put the amplifier where it should be (closer to the antenna.) Amazing what doing things right will do. WRAL is back and at the highest level I've ever seen it (70-80% on the AM21 OTA Directv tuner). WTVD and WLFL seem to have lost a little bit of strength, though. Oh well, fine tuning will likely fix that.


----------



## bhawley

I am hearing audio distortion on WNCN on Dish for the last 3 day. Anyone else?


----------



## ncted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhawley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am hearing audio distortion on WNCN on Dish for the last 3 day. Anyone else?



I was hearing it on Directv, but I have since switched to TWC, and I have not experienced it there. Maybe there is a problem in the mpeg2 to mpeg4 transcoding on that channel. Make sure you notify Dish.


----------



## veedon

Does anyone know what Time Warner Cable's current QAM number for WUNC on the Raleigh cable system is? The UNC PBS channels (UNC-HD,UNC-KD, and UNC-EX) no longer show up when I do an auto scan.


Also, doesn't it seem that there is neither rhyme nor reason to the QAM mappings? WRAL maps to 85, WNCN maps to 84, and WTVD maps to 99. Where is the sense in that? Why not group all of the locals together at adjacent QAM numberings?


Do congress and the FCC need to have a talk with TWC?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22044472
> 
> 
> Do congress and the FCC need to have a talk with TWC?



What about?


They are supposed to provide the OTA channels in the clear (i.e. not encrypted) but that's only true to subscribers.


If you are not a subscriber, then you aren't entitled.


If you are a subscriber, you have a set-top box or a cable card.


There is no entitlement to hook up cable to a TV and get free clear-QAM channels even if sometimes you can get such channels without subscribing to TWC services.


----------



## Scooper

And being an Internet only subscriber is NOT the same as taking basic cable, even though you can view a number of the local broadcast channels.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22044833
> 
> 
> What about?
> 
> 
> They are supposed to provide the OTA channels in the clear (i.e. not encrypted) but that's only true to subscribers.
> 
> 
> If you are not a subscriber, then you aren't entitled.
> 
> 
> If you are a subscriber, you have a set-top box or a cable card.
> 
> 
> There is no entitlement to hook up cable to a TV and get free clear-QAM channels even if sometimes you can get such channels without subscribing to TWC services.



I think you're forgetting that there is such a thing as a very basic cable TV subscription and that the cable companies are required by law to offer that very basic service. Also, the local channels that are offered under that service are supposed to have picture quality comparable to what can be received OTA. It is logical then that the cable company should also be required to tell customers what the QAM channel numbers are so that they do not have to rent or buy a set-top box.


Instead of complying with the intent of the FCC regulations that predated DTV, cable companies are now trying to get permission to encrypt every channel, including the local channels, so that they can eliminate clear QAM entirely and charge everyone for a box.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22044833
> 
> 
> What about?
> 
> 
> They are supposed to provide the OTA channels in the clear (i.e. not encrypted) but that's only true to subscribers.
> 
> 
> If you are not a subscriber, then you aren't entitled.
> 
> 
> If you are a subscriber, you have a set-top box or a cable card.



?


You are badly confused. Currently, the law states all cable providers must provide local HD in clear QAM, if they carry it on their system. Yes, one has to be a paying subscriber to have access to these channels, but nowhere does the OP say he isn't.


Having a cable box or CableCARD device is not a requirement for viewing local channels in HD.


As noted, the FCC is currently considering a proposal to allow any cable system that is all digital to encrypt all channels, including local HD. If this is approved, and it appears it will be, expect to see most all cable system go all digital and all encrypted, legally.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/22045313
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> You are badly confused. Currently, the law states all cable providers must provide local HD in clear QAM, if they carry it on their system. Yes, one has to be a paying subscriber to have access to these channels, but nowhere does the OP say he isn't.
> 
> 
> Having a cable box or CableCARD device is not a requirement for viewing local channels in HD.
> 
> 
> As noted, the FCC is currently considering a proposal to allow any cable system that is all digital to encrypt all channels, including local HD. If this is approved, and it appears it will be, expect to see most all cable system go all digital and all encrypted, legally.



No, I am not confused. I know that cable companies will try to get away with whatever they can get away with. My real complaint is that congress and the FCC have not been zealous enough about looking out for the interests of the public. The FCC has been too concerned with corporate profits for cable companies.


In the days of analog broadcasting, many people who had the lowest tier of cable TV service could simply connect their TV sets directly to the wall jack without any set-top boxes or other equipment, and that would allow them to receive all of the local channels through the cable system with a picture quality as good or better than OTA.


Now there is this wonderful world of digital broadcasting, but if a cable TV customer wants to get those local channels through the cable service rather than OTA, many cable companies may require the customer to accept (or even pay for) a cumbersome set-top box that the customer does not want.


The FCC should require that all of the local channels on the very basic service tier be made available in both digital and analog format so that all consumers can receive (with the least cumbersome equipment possible) through the cable system the same type and highest quality of signal that their TV set will support.


Put the consumer and the pubic interest first, FCC. Tell the cable companies that they have had it too easy for too long.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22044472
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Time Warner Cable's current QAM number for WUNC on the Raleigh cable system is? The UNC PBS channels (UNC-HD,UNC-KD, and UNC-EX) no longer show up when I do an auto scan.



Did you look in all possible QAM locations? Sometimes they get moved to completely different locations. If you are sure they are missing, you'll most likely have to call and try to find someone that knows what QAM is. In all cases I'm aware of, when this happens it's a just a mistake. None of these companies would intentionally violate a known FCC regulation, especially the second largest cableco in the US. It may take more than one call to find the right person to help. Good luck.



> Quote:
> Also, doesn't it seem that there is neither rhyme nor reason to the QAM mappings? WRAL maps to 85, WNCN maps to 84, and WTVD maps to 99. Where is the sense in that? Why not group all of the locals together at adjacent QAM numberings?



Usually the reason is system requirements. Remember they have digital cable, analog cable, VOIP, and Internet to deal with.



> Quote:
> Do congress and the FCC need to have a talk with TWC?



Probably not worth the effort.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22045375
> 
> 
> No, I am not confused.



I wasn't replying to you with that comment.


----------



## veedon

Sorry, Ken H. I thought that your reply was to my post, but I now see that you were replying to someone who had replied to one of my posts.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22045398
> 
> 
> Sorry, Ken H. I thought that your reply was to my post, but I now see that you were replying to someone who had replied to one of my posts.



Not a problem, thx.


----------



## veedon

Is there any way (other than just an auto scan) of knowing which QAM channels a cable system uses for local stations? I know that I have seen conversion tables for those TV tuner boxes (such as HDHomerun) that allow computers to tune QAM-modulated signals, but what about the QAM tuners that are built directly into TV sets?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22045442
> 
> 
> Is there any way (other than just an auto scan) of knowing which QAM channels a cable system uses for local stations?



Not really, unless someone else can provide them.


Even the cableco themselves can't tell you, with a few exceptions like WOW, as they have so few clear QAM customers they don't get that many problems like yours.


----------



## HDMe2

There is no requirement that the channels be on any particular QAM channel, though.


IF you have a set-top box or cablecard, then those decoders handle the channel placement for you.


Who has access (legally) to cable without paying for cable? If you subscribe to internet-only, then you aren't entitled to the unencrypted QAM channels, right?


If you subscribe to even the most basic package of digital cable, they give you a converter box don't they?


So who does that leave to be connecting a cable to their TV without a converter box to try and decode the clear QAM channels?


I'm not even saying anyone is stealing anything... I'm just saying that the intended way is via converter box or cable card... and the QAM channels move around for various reasons (some technical, some just because they can)... so there's no guarantee nor legal requirement that the OTA clear QAM channels be on any particular channel OR remain on any particular channel for any period of time.


If someone can find it in the FCC requirement that says the clear QAM channels must be on specific channels or that they can't change without notice... then you have legs to stand on. If not, then I'm just saying what TWC is going to say if you complain about them moving the channels around.


----------



## frankpc001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22045857
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> If you subscribe to even the most basic package of digital cable, they give you a converter box don't they?
> 
> 
> ....



TWC charges an additional fee for set top boxes - these come with and without a DVR but are not required to receive basic cable services. So if you have this basic service the TV tuner must find the channels when TWC moves them around. It can be problematic at times.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankpc001* /forum/post/22046201
> 
> 
> TWC charges an additional fee for set top boxes - these come with and without a DVR but are not required to receive basic cable services. So if you have this basic service the TV tuner must find the channels when TWC moves them around. It can be problematic at times.



Warner doesn't give you anything in HD from the cable line-up without a convertor box. The only things they give you in digital cable that I know of from the tv tuner are WGN, C-Span, and some shopping channels.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22045857
> 
> 
> Who has access (legally) to cable without paying for cable? If you subscribe to internet-only, then you aren't entitled to the unencrypted QAM channels, right?



Correct. But, the FCC requires all cablecos to offer a basic, least expensive tier with local broadcast channels, gov/edu/public service, and whatever else the cableco wants to include which is usually shopping channels and maybe WGN and/or TBS. This is what is being referred to.



> Quote:
> If you subscribe to even the most basic package of digital cable, they give you a converter box don't they?



In most cases yes, but it's an SD box. The whole point of using a QAM tuner for HD locals is to avoid paying an additional monthly rental fee for an HD box, which costs between $5 and $10 per month.



> Quote:
> I'm just saying that the intended way is via converter box or cable card...



?


Again, you are confused. There is no 'intended' way to receive QAM channels.


----------



## HDMe2

I may be slightly confused... but if there was a legal obligation for TWC to provide clear-QAM of the local channels AND to keep those channels on specific numbers so that you didn't have to re-scan constantly... then I'm sure that battle would have been fought and won already, wouldn't it?


I'm not saying anyone is trying to steal anything... I'm just saying they appear to be expecting a level of service for which they aren't paying and aren't entitled to.. so I can guarantee if you call TWC and complain about the QAM channels moving around, I bet you don't get much in the way of help.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22047491
> 
> 
> I may be slightly confused... but if there was a legal obligation for TWC to provide clear-QAM of the local channels AND to keep those channels on specific numbers so that you didn't have to re-scan constantly... then I'm sure that battle would have been fought and won already, wouldn't it?



You're missing the point, and talking about two totally different things.


Providing the channels is one thing, keeping them on the same QAM location or passing PSIP (which some cableco's do) to maintain the same channel number is completely different. The OP didn't say the channels were required to be on specific numbers, he made a comment that he didn't understand the locations they had been placed on.


The OP simply was asking for confirmation locals in HD were still available. Due to legitimate system maintenance QAM channel locations get moved. Assuming they are still available, it's TWC's responsibility to help him find them. If they aren't available, it's TWC's responsibility to make them available.


For the last time, the problem is too few subscribers use clear QAM and as such the average cableco CSR doesn't know what they are, let alone where or how to find them.


----------



## veedon

I'm glad that Ken H. understands what I'm talking about. Believe it or not, there are lots of people who have digital sets but choose to subscribe to an analog cable package rather than a digital package. Typically those analog packages also include clear QAM digital signals for the local channels.


Why would someone with a digital set choose to subscribe to a lowly analog package? Well, it makes a nice backup for when an antenna is not doing a god job of bringing in OTA signals. Also, some people are just not willing to pay the high prices that cable companies charge for digital packages.


Or maybe they dislike set-top boxes and find cable cards annoying or have a set that cannot use a cable card. Maybe they simply think that all sets should be "cable ready", that the cable companies should have worked with manufacturers years ago to make sure that cable cards were user friendly and set-top boxes were never required. Maybe they think that the cable companies should not want to be in the equipment rental business.


Now, I believe that the FCC regulation says that when a cable company carries a local channel, it must do so without material degradation of the signal. What does that mean in the era of digital broadcasting? Some people interpret it to mean that the local channel must be offered in digital format, including hgh def for the programs that are in high def.


Now, did the FCC ever say that it had to be easy to find the channel? No, but in the analog days when the regulations were originally written, nobody ever dreamed of a cable company supplying a signal but not wanting to tell the customer what the channel number was.


----------



## HDMe2

I'm going back to the beginning here since there seems to be some confusion... Below is the original message to which I replied...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22044472
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Time Warner Cable's current QAM number for WUNC on the Raleigh cable system is? The UNC PBS channels (UNC-HD,UNC-KD, and UNC-EX) no longer show up when I do an auto scan.
> 
> *Also, doesn't it seem that there is neither rhyme nor reason to the QAM mappings? WRAL maps to 85, WNCN maps to 84, and WTVD maps to 99. Where is the sense in that? Why not group all of the locals together at adjacent QAM numberings?
> 
> 
> Do congress and the FCC need to have a talk with TWC?*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22049501
> 
> 
> I'm glad that Ken H. understands what I'm talking about.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/22048817
> 
> 
> Providing the channels is one thing, keeping them on the same QAM location or passing PSIP (which some cableco's do) to maintain the same channel number is completely different. The OP didn't say the channels were required to be on specific numbers, he made a comment that he didn't understand the locations they had been placed on.
> 
> 
> The OP simply was asking for confirmation locals in HD were still available.



Ok... so looking at the bold portion which seems to be asking why the QAM channels aren't grouped together and then asking if the FCC needs to get involved... I originally replied to ask "what about" and I said that the only requirement was clear-QAM and not that they be on any specific channel.


IF the original question wasn't about asking if there was (or should be) a requirement for the channels to be grouped a certain way or on specific non-changing channels... then I don't know what the question about involving the FCC was meant to be.


I'm sure I'm confused... but I know there was more to the question than just asking if the channels were available and where they might be found.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22049581
> 
> 
> IF the original question wasn't about asking if there was (or should be) a requirement for the channels to be grouped a certain way or on specific non-changing channels... then I don't know what the question about involving the FCC was meant to be.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm confused... but I know there was more to the question than just asking if the channels were available and where they might be found.



No, there wasn't. The original question was asking about a missing local HD channel(s) was, and where it might be found. There was also a comment about the placement of the local HD channels. Then a comment about the FCC getting involved, which was in reference to a cableco not fulfilling it's obligation to provide local HD channels in clear QAM, not about the specific channel locations. I understand how you may have thought the FCC comment was referring to both the missing channel question and channel placement, but that was not the case.


In a follow up comment the OP said "It is logical then that the cable company should also be required to tell customers what the QAM channel numbers are so that they do not have to rent or buy a set-top box." Logical maybe, but not required. You are correct about this. As far as what the average cableco usually does, from first hand experience, once you get the right person they are usually glad to help a paying subscriber.


----------



## drewwho

I think a lot of this depends on how much trouble the cable company is willing to go through to train its people, how willing they are to commit to fixed frequency vs SDV, and how "evil" they are. Below some threshold, the smaller the company, the less "evil" it seems to be. Some tiny local cable companies offer everything in clear QAM. See for example, http://www.imon.net/Content/Cable-TV...TV-FAQ.aspx#78 


If I could get those channels via clear QAM & not mess with cable boxes or cable cards, I might actually subscribe to cable. Too bad I don't live in the middle of Iowa..


Drew


----------



## HDMe2

That makes more sense then...


----------



## veedon

The comment about congress and the FCC was really just a tongue-in-cheek remark. The FCC would certainly not get involved in minutiae like QAM channel numbers.


I guess in the back of my mind I was harboring some resentment that the FCC may well go along with the proposal to let cable companies scramble all of the local digital channels once the cable system drops its analog service.


The bottom line is this: Either learn to love a set-top box or else learn to love an antenna and go completely OTA. I don't ever see the cable companies and TV manufacturers embracing cable cards. There is too much money to be made by selling video-on-demand services via set-top boxes.


----------



## nitdawg

I'm about ready to get my cablecard service going. I've seen the install process vary quite a bit on various online forums...anyone have cablecard service started recently for TWC Raleigh and is there anything I should say over the phone ahead of time so I don't waste a day for someone to show up and then not have what is needed?


Cheers,

NitDawg


----------



## ncted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nitdawg* /forum/post/22061560
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to get my cablecard service going. I've seen the install process vary quite a bit on various online forums...anyone have cablecard service started recently for TWC Raleigh and is there anything I should say over the phone ahead of time so I don't waste a day for someone to show up and then not have what is needed?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> NitDawg



You know you can do a self install, right? I did 2 last week on my Tivos. All I had to do was call a toll-free number and read off some numbers from various screens. If it is just a standard CC install, it should be even simpler. Just go to your closest TWC office and ask for the cable card(s).


-Ted


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncted* /forum/post/22062718
> 
> 
> You know you can do a self install, right? I did 2 last week on my Tivos. All I had to do was call a toll-free number and read off some numbers from various screens. If it is just a standard CC install, it should be even simpler. Just go to your closest TWC office and ask for the cable card(s).
> 
> 
> -Ted



Jackpot. Sounds like the way to go. Thanks Ted.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncted* /forum/post/22062718
> 
> 
> You know you can do a self install, right? I did 2 last week on my Tivos. All I had to do was call a toll-free number and read off some numbers from various screens. If it is just a standard CC install, it should be even simpler. Just go to your closest TWC office and ask for the cable card(s).



Was that with or without the tuning adapter?


The cards have performed better since the Cisco firmware update but the TA is still flaky. I haven't done an install recently but the TA was always a source of problems during an install.


----------



## ncted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VisionOn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Was that with or without the tuning adapter?
> 
> 
> The cards have performed better since the Cisco firmware update but the TA is still flaky. I haven't done an install recently but the TA was always a source of problems during an install.



That included tuning adapters. No problems. It just took a little while for everything to be recognized, but the tech on the phone said that was normal.


----------



## PedjaR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/22045857
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> If you subscribe to even the most basic package of digital cable, they give you a converter box don't they?
> 
> 
> So who does that leave to be connecting a cable to their TV without a converter box to try and decode the clear QAM channels?
> 
> ...



I have a digital set top box (Tivo), but I also split the signal and have a direct wall-to-TV connection as well. I use it as a third tuner, handy for those rare situations when there are three shows I'd like to see at the same time, as Tivo can handle only two. So, clear QAM channels have some value to me, and I am a paying digital cable customer.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PedjaR* /forum/post/22069909
> 
> 
> I have a digital set top box (Tivo), but I also split the signal and have a direct wall-to-TV connection as well. I use it as a third tuner, handy for those rare situations when there are three shows I'd like to see at the same time, as Tivo can handle only two. So, clear QAM channels have some value to me, and I am a paying digital cable customer.



Similar situation here. Direct to a Moxi, split to the television and one to HDHomerun for backup recording.


----------



## fmoraes

We replaced our old 8000HD (don't recall the exact model but the one that was C based and rebooted often) with a 8240HDC.


Fewer problems with rebooting the box is slower than a snail. Any suggestions on a better box to replace it with? Now that TV season is over, I want to take the take and replace it again as we can't stand the multi-second delays when pressing a key in the RC. We even deleted a wrong show once because of it.


Francisco


----------



## veedon

Do most people who use a DVR to record OTA signals use one that has a monthly subscription fee for a programming guide, or do they just manually program them in the way that people used to program recording times on a VCR?


----------



## Scooper

I would say by and large the Joe Sixpack crowd is using a DVR for which they are paying a programming provider for (i.e cable or DBS). A much smaller number are using DVRs that can do OTA , (Tivo or Dish DVR PAL / CM7400 etc). and it's mostly computer geeks using their PCs to record programming.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22082172
> 
> 
> Do most people who use a DVR to record OTA signals use one that has a monthly subscription fee for a programming guide, or do they just manually program them in the way that people used to program recording times on a VCR?



I don't know about "most", but I suspect it is neither, i.e. the programming guide does not require a monthly subscription.


Along the lines of what Scooper said, the intersection of DVR use and OTA signals that are not an adjunct to a pay TV service is probably pretty small overall, but largely consists of people using their computers as DVRs.


And among the set of people using computers as DVRs, I would guess that most are using software that includes programming guide data "for free", e.g. Windows Media Center, BeyondTV SageTV, etc. There is probably a large contingent of folks using something like MythTV on Linux and they either pay for guide data from a service like schedulesdirect.org or use a screen scraper to grab guide data from free online guide web sites (though I'm not sure of the point of the latter given how inexpensive schedulesdirect is).


----------



## dundakitty

The ePVision PHD-VRX looks promising for a DVR.

See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1262996 

I use a Magnavox 513 - see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=940657


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper* /forum/post/22082920
> 
> 
> I would say by and large the Joe Sixpack crowd is using a DVR for which they are paying a programming provider for (i.e cable or DBS). A much smaller number are using DVRs that can do OTA , (Tivo or Dish DVR PAL / CM7400 etc). and it's mostly computer geeks using their PCs to record programming.



I think you're right. The cable and satellite companies seem to dominate the market for DVRs. What I was talking about is a DVR that works without a computer and without having a cable company or satellite company in the picture (pun intended).


I guess the reason some people want to use a computer for recording is that they also want to use the same computer to stream internet content to the TV set. That sounds interesting, but I'm not sure that there will be much "free" content on the internet for much longer.


I was more interested in just using a DVR with an ATSC tuner to do time shifting of shows that are broadcast OTA. Is Tivo the main player in that market niche now?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22085267
> 
> 
> I was more interested in just using a DVR with an ATSC tuner to do time shifting of shows that are broadcast OTA. Is Tivo the main player in that market niche now?




My first HTPC in 2005 was setup to do precisely what you want -- record broadcast HD without monthly fees. Although it costs a bit up front, over time, it is still the most cost effective option compared to the most popular OTA capable DVR (Tivo) which has either a $15-$20 monthly fee or some large $500 lifetime fee.


A PVR gives you more features than most DVRs (commercial skipping, BD playback, streaming web content, the ability to easily add storage, the ability to transcode recordings for mobile devices or archival). The big cost used to be noise and power consumption, but with the recent chips from Intel and AMD, the power consumption of any decent HTPC build is going to rival that of a cable box. Plus you can put an HTPC to sleep and consume 

Drew


----------



## veedon

I don't mind watching commercials. After all, that's what pays the bills for the broadcast TV stations. Cable TV originally promised to be commercial free, but that was a long time ago. TV and the internet can't figure out how to seamlessly merge because nobody has figured out how much of the cost of providing programming should come from advertising revenue and how much should come from subscriber fees.


----------



## dundakitty

There are several threads in AVS Forums about PVRs. One such thread is http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1390236 

It has links to other similar threads on the first page.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dundakitty* /forum/post/22087194
> 
> 
> There are several threads in AVS Forums about PVRs. One such thread is http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1390236
> 
> It has links to other similar threads on the first page.



Thanks for the link to the other forum. Sometimes topics fit several forums. I was interested in how well DVRs work for recording local HD broadcasts OTA.

I think that link deals with recording to discs rather than to a hard drive, and it sounds like there is not much demand for a machine that records to disc.


The consumer electronics industry needs to reduce the number of competing technologies and go easy on all the acronyms. PVR, DVR, DVDR, ...


----------



## veedon

Does anyone know why a station would choose to air the same programming in HD on one subchannel and in SD on another? WTVD does that with the Live Well Network. 11.2 is HD and 11.3 is SD. Why not put weather maps on 11.3?


WTVD should be applauded for having new programming on 11.2, though. The only other subchannel that runs new programming is when 50.2 airs Durham Bulls games.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22091386
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why a station would choose to air the same programming in HD on one subchannel and in SD on another? WTVD does that with the Live Well Network. 11.2 is HD and 11.3 is SD. Why not put weather maps on 11.3?.



Isn't that way (in SD) for some cable systems to pick it up???


----------



## veedon

Do you mean that some cable systems would not be willing or able to devote enough bandwidth to carry two HD channels, 11.1 and 11.2, so they would decide to just carry 11.1 and 11.3? I think it would be pretty cheesy for a cable system to not carry the best quality signals for every subchannel that a local station broadcasts.


----------



## Retspin

WTVD really needs to get rid of 11.3, it's a total waste of bandwidth and picture quality has been degraded for sure. I can pick up 2 other ABC stations and I can see the difference.


----------



## veedon

I usually don't see much difference between 720p and 1080i, so I am happy that 11.1 and 11.2 are both in 720p HD rather than having 11.1 be 1080i and 11.2 be SD.


I just don't see the point of having a SD version of LiveWell on 11.3.

Weather maps would be much more useful.


Maybe having LWN in both HD and SD is a policy of ABC, which owns WTVD and a handful of other stations across the country.


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22092564
> 
> 
> I usually don't see much difference between 720p and 1080i, so I am happy that 11.1 and 11.2 are both in 720p HD rather than having 11.1 be 1080i and 11.2 be SD.



11.1 will always be in 720P because ABC is a 720P broadcaster. ESPN/ABC/Fox are 720P. NBC/CBS are 1080i.


the problem is that an OTA ATSC channel can handle ~19Mbits of data per second (iirc). that 19Mbits/sec gets divided among all the subchannels. Each additional subchannel reduces the available bandwidth for the main channel. Reduced bandwidth usually reduces quality. Allocating all that bandwidth to one 720P channel would provide much better picture quality. I think most people could easily tell the difference between a 19Mbit/sec video stream and what is being delivered now.


I hate subchannels. I would much rather have better quality main channel programming.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon* /forum/post/22092564
> 
> 
> I usually don't see much difference between 720p and 1080i, so I am happy that 11.1 and 11.2 are both in 720p HD rather than having 11.1 be 1080i and 11.2 be SD.



11.1 would never be in 1080i. WTVD is an ABC affiliate, and the ABC network standardized on 720p.


No offense, but if you can't tell the difference between 1080i and 720p, perhaps you should not be commenting on the quality of WTVD's HD. When I lived in Cary, I found WTVD's quality to be so overcompressed that I put up a second antenna to get WXLV from Greensboro. Their bitrate was roughly twice the bitrate of WTDV, since they did not have the livewell channel. Anything involving any sort of motion (eg, college football, auto racing, etc) looked much sharper on WXLV. Dramas looked similar but just a bit sharper on WXLV, and network news / talking heads shows looked almost the same, since that type of low motion programming compresses better.


BTW, since moving to the Richmond area, it is like turning things upside down. Our ABC station is GREAT. But our NBC and CBS stations over-compress things, and there is no good alternative from a neighboring market.


I'm so picky that I really need to get a big ugly dish & start watching the networks' master feeds. 20Mb/s H.264 sounds so much better than the 12-15Mb/s MPEG2 we get via ATSC. But then there are the trees & the pesky HOA.


Drew


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho* /forum/post/22097603
> 
> 
> I'm so picky that I really need to get a big ugly dish & start watching the networks' master feeds. 20Mb/s H.264 sounds so much better than the 12-15Mb/s MPEG2 we get via ATSC. But then there are the trees & the pesky HOA.



At the very least you could get PBS and NBC with a Ku dish. I watch almost all my television on my FTA dish these days.


Everything else requires C-band, and Fox is encrypted although KRBK-HD from Missouri is in the clear.


- Trip


----------



## jspENC

WCTI 12 New Bern has Live Well SD going also, plus THIS TV, and their picture is better than WTVD, it is even better than WWAY TV Wilmington for some reason, even though they only have one sub, RetroTV. I guess it could be WWAY has Dolby Digital sound?


Drill, you forgot PBS is 1080i and ION is 720p. I also notice CW 22 WLFL is showing 720p now. DIdn't they used to be 1080i???


----------



## veedon

I imagine that TV stations have to make a judgment call when it comes to deciding whether to devote their bandwidth to just one channel or whether to divide the bandwidth to allow for subchannels. I kind of like having more than just one channel for a station.


I do see some differences in clarity among the stations. WNCN often seems a bit sharper than the other stations (even other stations that broadcast in 1080i and have only two subchannels) but I don't watch that much sports or action movies, so that could be why the difference does not seem huge to me.


I don't know enough about engineering to know how much difference bit rates make or why some stations have higher rates than others.


----------



## veedon


Wake up, Raleigh. The redesigned site is up.


----------



## tarheelone

Time Warner's new black guide is coming to Raleigh tomorrow.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22145891
> 
> 
> Time Warner's new black guide is coming to Raleigh tomorrow.



Any idea what other changes to expect? I hope they'll improve stability/fix bugs. Ever since they "updgraded" their boxes about 4-5 months ago I've had various flakiness and performance issues.


----------



## Mazda 3s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22145891
> 
> 
> Time Warner's new black guide is coming to Raleigh tomorrow.


Yup, woke up to it this morning. Seems to respond slower to my remote though (as in from the time I press buttons on my remote until the time the screen pops up and shows the corresponding numbers).


----------



## DonB2

"CenturyLink as a whole has gone waaaaayyy downhill since the merger."


Agreed.


Dundakitty,


I have a 515 I record with.



Also experimenting with the Win Media tv recording. I have to admit with my USB tuner I am getting super quality recordings but of course it eats up Hard drive space very quickly.


I use the built in Win TV guide but it chokes with the VIsta OS and will not show guide info for subchannels so I have to do timed recording with them.


Drew, You still in Richmond ?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Embarq was a terrific company... apparently CenturyTel was not (and they were the dominant half of the merger)


----------



## colinv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22148343
> 
> 
> Any idea what other changes to expect? I hope they'll improve stability/fix bugs. Ever since they "updgraded" their boxes about 4-5 months ago I've had various flakiness and performance issues.



One change I noticed is that if you hit the guide button twice, it lets you select from All Channels, HD Channels, On Demand Channels, and Favorites. If you only mark the channels you want to see on the guide as Favorite, now you can hide the rest of the channels in the guide.


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colinv*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22154409
> 
> 
> One change I noticed is that if you hit the guide button twice, it lets you select from All Channels, HD Channels, On Demand Channels, and Favorites. If you only mark the channels you want to see on the guide as Favorite, now you can hide the rest of the channels in the guide.



Not familiar with DirecTV but my buddy that had Dish network - this was a feature he had a few years ago.


----------



## ejb1980

Directv has that feature, too. Sorta... if you hit the "guide" button twice, you get this menu...


All channels in (what ever list you're in)ann

Movie/Event Channels

Sports Channels

News/Info Channels

Entertainment/Music Channels

Family/Kids Channels

Local Channels

HDTV channels


From the banner when you change channels, you can change the favorites list to the following options, THEN the options above...


All Channels (shows all channels available on whatever satellites you can see, varies by set up)

Channels I get (based on subscription)

Fav List 1

Fav List 2


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22150880
> 
> 
> "CenturyLink as a whole has gone waaaaayyy downhill since the merger."
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Dundakitty,
> 
> I have a 515 I record with.
> 
> Also experimenting with the Win Media tv recording. I have to admit with my USB tuner I am getting super quality recordings but of course it eats up Hard drive space very quickly.
> 
> I use the built in Win TV guide but it chokes with the VIsta OS and will not show guide info for subchannels so I have to do timed recording with them.
> 
> Drew, You still in Richmond ?



Have you tried ditching the WinTV stuff & just using the windows media center app? The OEM "media apps" tend to be terrible..


Hard drive space is cheap these days (though not as cheap as before the flood). I have 9TB in my main box. But if you are short on space, I think you can setup rules for media center to compress recordings using the dvrmstoolbox add-on.


And, Yep, still in Richmond..


Drew


----------



## DonB2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22160498
> 
> 
> Have you tried ditching the WinTV stuff & just using the windows media center app? The OEM "media apps" tend to be terrible..
> 
> Hard drive space is cheap these days (though not as cheap as before the flood). I have 9TB in my main box. But if you are short on space, I think you can setup rules for media center to compress recordings using the dvrmstoolbox add-on.
> 
> And, Yep, still in Richmond..
> 
> Drew



I meant to say I am using the Windows Media Center app and like it. The issue I am having with it is that the TV guide will not list info for Sub Channels. From what I have read it is a Vista Issue and I need to get Win 7 on the machine - if I got the correct naming convention for Win OS that is.


I did install SP 2 For Vista but that did not help.


In the future I plan on upgrading the OS on my Dell Studio Hybrid (which is now pretty outdated hardware and software wise) or going a Apple Mac Mini route as they are quite powerful machines for their size but not sure about the TV tuner software for a Mac MIni.


----------



## raleigh1208

Need your advice on cable modems. I've got Raleigh Time Warner Cablevision Road Runner internet service, which I've had for years, and I think I've had the same cable modem for most if not all those years. It's a Motorola SB4200 Surfboard model cable modem. Lately I seem to have to reset it by pulling the power cord and plugging it back in every day or two, which is getting annoying. So I'm thinking it's time to look to see if there are newer and better versions of the cable modem and if so, how do you get it? Does your existing cable modem have to be broken to get a new one? Do you have to take your current cable modem in to a TWCV service center, will they mail you a new one, or does a technician have to bring it out? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kosekjm

Hey there,


I just did the same with my modem a few months ago. Same reasons. The box would slow to a crawl over a day or two (at most) and then i would need to pull th epower. Took it to the TWC customer service center on Maynard in Cary (I think the only one left now in Cary) and they just scanned it in to the system and brought me the same model back. The one they brought me was the exact same as I had and was quite obviously a used unit (Big scratches down the front of it). The replacment modem has worked fine though since I got it.


I had hoped (and asked) for one of the newer modems, but the lady said based off of my speed tier this was the only model they would give me.


Other then waiting in line and listening to people yell at the TWC reps for lousy service and higher bills the whole process was easy. Just took some time waiting. Since they have closed all of the other centers (in Cary at least) everyone needs to use this one.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I don't know about TW, but here in Suddenlink territory we can purchase a modem at Best Buy or such and activate it on our account. Then you can get whatever model you want (provided it's compatible with TW).


----------



## raleigh1208

In going the "buy your own" route, I see that the newest version of the cable modem technology is something called DOCSIS 3.0, which is something like 8 times faster than the prior DOCSIS 2.0 version. Does anyone know if that new version works with Time Warner Cablevision internet service in Raleigh?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22185181
> 
> 
> In going the "buy your own" route, I see that the newest version of the cable modem technology is something called DOCSIS 3.0, which is something like 8 times faster than the prior DOCSIS 2.0 version. Does anyone know if that new version works with Time Warner Cablevision internet service in Raleigh?



The TWC 30mb/50mb plans both use DOCSIS 3.0. If you were to upgrade to either of these, they would replace your modem with a DOCSIS 3.0 model (that also has a WiFi router built in). Unfortunately though, they charge you an install fee and they have to come out and set it up.


They'll give you all of the passwords and stuff to configure it to your liking though.


----------



## raleigh1208

How about the general Turbo RoadRunner Internet service at Time Warner Raleigh? Does that use a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem? Or can it use that type of modem if you buy your own one to replace your existing cable modem?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22186047
> 
> 
> How about the general Turbo RoadRunner Internet service at Time Warner Raleigh? Does that use a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem? Or can it use that type of modem if you buy your own one to replace your existing cable modem?



The Turbo plan doesn't require the DOCSIS 3.0 modem, but I'm sure it would work fine. I would definitely contact TWC before buying anything, though.


----------



## drewwho

What's the point of buying your own? I didn't think TWC gave a discount for that. If nobody else is using their own modem, you'll probably just cause fingerpointing for technical issues ("Well, obviously the problem is with your modem"), and confusion for book-keeping ("Why didn't you turn in your modem when you terminated service?") because they're not used to dealing with customer-owned equipment.


When I moved to VA & got Comcast service, I realized they charge a monthly rental fee. So purchasing my own made sense. Although it is apparently very common, it took me & their tech quite a while to get their home-office to register the modem. Apparently the brand I used (Zoom) does not format their serial numbers the way that the Comcast computer system expected. Or something..


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drewho, I passed through Richmond on 95 Friday. Was that your antenna on top of the Wells Fargo building?


-Don


----------



## drewwho

Hah, I wish.


I still have the WRAL freebie CM4228. I was actually up in the attic on the morning of July 4, re-positioning it. I managed to loose nearly all reception of our Fox affiliate sometime in the last 6 weeks, and I wanted to make sure to catch yesterday's British GP, after missing 1/2 of the Canadian GP due to recording glitches. I finally have it securely mounted to the rafters, rather than sitting on the floor, and that seems to make all the difference. Even my feeble HDHR seems happy with Fox now.


Drew


----------



## DonB2

Drew,

I need some rotation on my two antennas just to tweek them. Going up in the attic this time of year is pretty darn hot.


I would need rotators with physical or some kind of soft stops as my 4228's hit rafters if I rotate them too far.


So when do you think we will see broadcast 3D? - talk about Bandwidth ;(


-Don


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14790#post_22203037
> 
> 
> Drew,
> 
> I need some rotation on my two antennas just to tweek them. Going up in the attic this time of year is pretty darn hot.
> 
> I would need rotators with physical or some kind of soft stops as my 4228's hit rafters if I rotate them too far.
> 
> So when do you think we will see broadcast 3D? - talk about Bandwidth ;(
> 
> -Don



Sorry.. I don't know anything about rotors. I think my PVR software is smart enough to use a pre-tuning script that could turn a rotor, but it is easier to just get a second antenna & tuner










No clue about 3D. Perhaps 3D will finally move the ATSC standard away from MPEG2 to MPEG4, which tends to compress better. But I think 3D is nothing more than a gimmick to sell TVs. I got a new top-of-the-line plasma last fall. It has 3D & came w/a "free" 3D BD player & glasses. I think I've watched roughly 45 minutes of 3D in 9 months...


Drew


----------



## DonB2

" MPEG4,"


Is MPEG4 better at handling multipath ? One thing I miss about NTSC was that the audio track could still be heard even if there were observable video hickups like snow or ghosting but with ATSC the audio drops out. I don't mind the occasional digital video hickup but losing audio can be annoying.


In regards to 3D., I was not impressed with Active 3D but in watching a Demo of Passive 3D at Best Buy on a LG I was pretty impressed.


I got a 3D sample movie on my hardrive and tried it on my 120 HZ Samsung UN55B6000 but all I got was two side by side images which I guess is what I should expect to get since it is not "3D ready" but the experience did let me know that they could just as easily xmit 3D to "3D capable" tvs.


BTW my Samsung standalone HD tuner DTB-H260F ATSC tuner finally gave up the ghost a couple of months ago. It had been bullet proof up until the point when it powered down on its own and now will try to power up and then just shuts back down.


I am not even sure they make HD standalone tuners anymore but I really do not need one since most tvs come with one anyway.


-Don


----------



## tylerSC

Prime DTV PHD-8VX is a very good standalone tuner from ePVision. Very sensitive tuner and good pic quality. Also, they have a new dual tuner DVR , the PHD-VRX which can be used with 2 different antennas, or antenna and cable. Also very sensitive tuner.


----------



## raleigh1208

On the TWC site I found a link for a cable modem exchange, so I filled it out and they acknowledged it on July 3 and confirmed it by email on July 6. Today (July 9) I received in the mail the replacement cable modem. It was uBee (formerly Ambit) U10C018 DOCSIS 2.0 Cable Modem. It's a very small model, about a third the size of the Motorola it will replace. The email said once I connect the modem up I call them to reconnect my service. I'll probably get to it in a few days, and we'll see what happens. Anyone have any experience with this uBee cable modem? The company was formerly named Ambit.


----------



## dgmayor

My DOCSIS 3.0 from TWC is a uBee. No issues. Consistently get 50mb down since I upgraded. No drops, no issues. Wireless portion is disabled since I use my own router.


----------



## nitdawg

Didn't know about the modem exchange. I poked around the TWC site, but could not find it...could you post the link?


Thanks!


----------



## raleigh1208

I found the site from a message on their local telephone number. The site is www.yourtwc.com/modem . You process an order from that page and the modem is mailed to you promptly. I set my new cable modem up today is about 10 minutes, just unplugging the old one and plugging in the new one. What took the most time was then calling TWC to give them the MAC address of the new cable modem to register it to my account and restart the Internet. Once that was done I was up and running again. They include a return mailing label to send back my old cable modem, which I'll do in a few days after I see if the new one is doing OK.


----------



## larc919

Am I the only one who can't get more than the basic channel 4 for WUNC via TWC QAM? There's no 4.1 at all.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larc919*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820_10#post_22219476
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who can't get more than the basic channel 4 for WUNC via TWC QAM? There's no 4.1 at all.


 

Do you subscribe to analog cable or to digital cable?

A while ago I asked whether anybody knew what the QAM channel number for WUNC was, and nobody knew.

 

I just watch UNC-TV via antenna, where 4.1 is the main channel (with most programming in HD), 4.2 is the kids channel, and 4.3 is the Explorer channel.

 

I think UNC-TV also provides a channel called MX (a "mix" of programming), but that is available only on digital cable, not OTA.


----------



## ejb1980

I see UNCTV on these channels on TWC QAM (I am in Alamance County, technically out of market, so take it with a grain of salt... but here goes):


UNC TV HD: 26.1, 87.3

UNC TV SD: 114.2

UNC-Kids: 26.2

UNC-EX: 26.3

UNC-MX: 4.4


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820_10#post_22219733
> 
> 
> I see UNCTV on these channels on TWC QAM (I am in Alamance County, technically out of market, so take it with a grain of salt... but here goes):
> 
> 
> UNC TV HD: 26.1, 87.3
> 
> UNC TV SD: 114.2
> 
> UNC-Kids: 26.2
> 
> UNC-EX: 26.3
> 
> UNC-MX: 4.4


 

I thought it was a bit strange for your cable system to have two different unencrypted channels (26.1 and 87.3) of UNC-TV's main channel. Then I looked at the OTA channels available for the Burlington area. I would guess that 26.1 is WUNL (RF 32, virtual channel 26), licensed as Winston-Salem, and 87.3 is WUNC (RF 25, virtual channel 4), licensed as Chapel Hill.

 

Most of the UNC-TV stations throughout the state carry the same programming, don't they?

In some states there are several public broadcasting stations, each carrying its own programming lineup.

 

I have not been impressed with the way cable companies handle QAM channels.

If they are going to offer unencrypted channels, then they should give them reasonable channel numbers and stop moving them around all the time.


----------



## Scooper

While I do agree with you on the not moving them around, from their standpoint, the clear QAM channels are to entice you into subscribing with a box. Moving them around is also meant to "encourage" you, as well as routine maintenance.


Last time I checked (I'm using TWC for internet only) - I could get all clear QAM except channel 11 and it's subchannels..


----------



## ejb1980

I can't get WUNL, my "true local" UNCTV OTA, but WUNC comes through 100% on my AM21 signal meter. The only other 100% is WGPX, Burlington's Ion. I find it odd that people in the Raleigh DMA don't have WTVD on QAM, yet I have it out-of-market on ch. 87.2


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820_10#post_22220024
> 
> 
> While I do agree with you on the not moving them around, from their standpoint, the clear QAM channels are to entice you into subscribing with a box. Moving them around is also meant to "encourage" you, as well as routine maintenance.
> 
> 
> Last time I checked (I'm using TWC for internet only) - I could get all clear QAM except channel 11 and it's subchannels..


All that hiding the QAM channels or moving them around a lot does is give people the opportunity to discover how easy it is to get the stations OTA. That causes people to wonder why they should keep subscribing to cable.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14800_50#post_22220534
> 
> 
> All that hiding the QAM channels or moving them around a lot does is give people the opportunity to discover how easy it is to get the stations OTA. That causes people to wonder why they should keep subscribing to cable.



Frankly, that's what people should be doing anyway... IF you can put up an OTA antenna you will be much happier with the signal you get from there rather than the re-compressed one delivered via cable.


----------



## larc919

All is OK now. I'm now getting 4.1 and other WUNC channels via Raleigh TWC QAM with no problem, so it was evidently a temporary situation. Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## rollcage

The hard drive in my 8300HD died and the Atlantic Ave center only had 8300HDC's as a similar replacement (according to the nice lady at the desk). I've been unsuccessful getting my 500GB esata drive to pair with the 8300HDC ( details here ). Are there other service centers in our area? How do I contact them directly to see if they have 8300HD's before driving out? Anyone have an 8300HDC with the black guide that is working with an esata drive? The only reason I went for the HDC is because I use the RF out to run to another TV. Any ideas for solutions to broadcast television from a single DVR to multiple TVs? I haven't looked into the price hit for the "whole home DVR" option yet.


Thank you,

Chris


----------



## jamieh1

Directv has Ch 40 Univison HD and Ch 28 WRDC HD up in testing, should launch next few weeks.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22233255
> 
> 
> Directv has Ch 40 Univison HD and Ch 28 WRDC HD up in testing, should launch next few weeks.



Nice. Does anyone know if there is a place in the Raleigh DMA that has the following sports on Directv:


MLB: Braves, Reds, Nationals, Orioles

NHL: Hurricanes

NBA: Bobcats.


I "moved" to Lexington from Burlington get the Bobcats games to be not blacked out. I would rather "move" to somewhere in Raleigh, but I would also like to keep WSOC and the Bobcats! I also discovered that the Braves are not shown much in the Raleigh DMA. I guess I am hard to please. I do use the AM21 tuner to get the Raleigh locals but I would rather have them be the primary locals and let the Greensboro locals be subject to the antenna's occasional fluttering.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14830_10#post_22233762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22233255
> 
> 
> Directv has Ch 40 Univison HD and Ch 28 WRDC HD up in testing, should launch next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Does anyone know if there is a place in the Raleigh DMA that has the following sports on Directv:
> 
> 
> MLB: Braves, Reds, Nationals, Orioles
> 
> NHL: Hurricanes
> 
> NBA: Bobcats.
> 
> 
> I "moved" to Lexington from Burlington get the Bobcats games to be not blacked out. I would rather "move" to somewhere in Raleigh, but I would also like to keep WSOC and the Bobcats! I also discovered that the Braves are not shown much in the Raleigh DMA. I guess I am hard to please. I do use the AM21 tuner to get the Raleigh locals but I would rather have them be the primary locals and let the Greensboro locals be subject to the antenna's occasional fluttering.
Click to expand...

The Braves are often shown on TBS, ESPN, and Fox Broadcasting. The Orioles and Nationals are on MASN, which is carried by DirecTV but not by Time Warner Cable. The Hurricanes are on Fox Sports South/Fox Sports Carolinas.

I don't know who carries the Bobcats. The NBA is not very popular in the Triangle. College basketball gets more coverage.

 

If you're asking which local stations broadcast major professional sports OTA in the Raleigh market, those would just be the network affiliates. Fox Broadcasting (WRAZ) has major league baseball on Saturdays. WRAZ and WRAL (CBS) have the NFL on Sundays, and NBC (WNCN) has the Sunday night NFL game.

 

The Durham Bulls minor league baseball games are shown on WRAZ's subchannel 50.2.


----------



## tylerSC

Regarding the topic of public television, I think UNC-TV does a very nice job, and has good programming, both local and PBS. I enjoy that NC Weekend program that features interesting events, attractions, and restaurants in NC. Although I live in SC, I get UNC-TV on 33.1 from Asheville, as well as 17.1 from Linville which has a very good signal. I also get SC ETV on 3 different channels, so I get a very good public TV selection here in Greenville, SC.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22234702
> 
> 
> The Braves are often shown on TBS, ESPN, and Fox Broadcasting. The Orioles and Nationals are on MASN, which is carried by DirecTV but not by Time Warner Cable. The Hurricanes are on Fox Sports South/Fox Sports Carolinas.
> 
> I don't know who carries the Bobcats. The NBA is not very popular in the Triangle. College basketball gets more coverage.
> 
> 
> If you're asking which local stations broadcast major professional sports OTA in the Raleigh market, those would just be the network affiliates. Fox Broadcasting (WRAZ) has major league baseball on Saturdays. WRAZ and WRAL (CBS) have the NFL on Sundays, and NBC (WNCN) has the Sunday night NFL game.
> 
> 
> The Durham Bulls minor league baseball games are shown on WRAZ's subchannel 50.2.



I think I worded my question incorrectly, and didn't provide enough detail:


I have Directv. For all sports references, I am referring to RSN coverage, not national or local channels. I live in Burlington (Alamance County).


*Braves, FS-South (ch 646) and Sportsouth (ch 649) : I see that the Braves territory ends near here and pretty much (or maybe entirely) excludes the Raleigh DMA.

*Reds: FS-Cincinnati (ch 661-1): Do the Reds games make it to the Raleigh DMA?

*Orioles/Nats: MASN (ch 640 and 641-1): I think all of NC gets their games.

*Bobcats: Sportsouth-alt (ch 650 or 651): Directv only carries the Bobcats within 75 miles of Charlotte. I live in Burlington, but "moved" to Lexington to be within 75 miles of Charlotte. It is still in the Greensboro DMA, but gets WSOC sig. viewed. I could not find a place to "move" to in the Charlotte DMA to get the Reds games. I personally don't care about the Bobcats, but I like to watch the Celtics, Bulls, Thunder, and boo the Lakers when they play the Bobcats.

*Hurricanes: FS-Carolinas (ch 645). I assume all of NC gets this!


Currently, I have Greensboro locals via Directv, nearly all Raleigh locals with the AM21 off-air tuner, and WSOC Charlotte because I "moved." I would like to have the Raleigh Locals via Directv and use the AM21 for the Greensboro locals. WLFL and WRDC can be temperamental in the summer heat (the channels are prefect 80% of the year). I like to watch Big Bang Theory reruns, which are on My48 in Greensboro, which is not HD (My48 is not available on Directv in HD, but the OTA/TWC signal is only HD 2 hours per day, 8-10pm). WLFL shows the BBT shows in HD and MyRDC is a real HD channel, unlike My48. Since I really only watch Fox8, the WGPX Ion stations, and the CW20 from Greensboro and those are my strongest Greensboro channels OTA, they'd be fine with the AM21. I watch WRAL for CBS now as it is. I am also currently watching the Bulls on 50-2, which I totally enjoy! If I "move" to some town within the Raleigh DMA to get the locals, I don't want to lose the local RSN coverage of the teams listed above. I can't find such a place on the directv website with my limited knowledge of the southern part of the Raleigh DMA. I was asking if anyone knew of a magic sports-friendly place within the Raleigh DMA. I can totally deal with it the way I have it set up now, I just wanted to have a more stable WLFL and WRDC, and with WRDC coming in HD, I was curious.


I realize that Time-Warner, the world's most anti-sports cable provider, does not provide MASN or FS-Cincinnati. Or NFL Network. Or Universal Sports. ...


Thanks!


----------



## veedon


The regional sports networks that are available in the Raleigh area are Fox Sports Carolinas (available on cable and satellite) and MASN (available only via satellite, not on cable).

FSC carries the Hurricanes and also (I think) the Bobcats. MASN carries the Nationals and Orioles. The Reds and Braves are not carried on the RSN's in the Raleigh area.

Major league baseball may have a rule that prevents other teams from infringing on territory assigned to the Nationals and Orioles.

 

I was surprised to learn that the Reds are carried on DirecTV in the western part of the state.

Why is that? It has been many years since the Reds and Braves were in the same division, so I wouldn't think there would be much interest in the Reds in North Carolina.


----------



## ejb1980

The Bobcats are on SportSouth. It's surprising to me that Raleigh doesn't even have the Braves on FS-South. In Alamance County, we have Reds, Braves, Nats, and Orioles for MLB and Hurricanes for NHL. We don't have the Bobcats (only within 75 miles of Charlotte on Directv) so i "moved" to Lexington to be within 75 miles of Charlotte, as discussed earlier.


----------



## tarheelone

According to MLB, Raleigh is an Orioles/Nationals market so the Braves games can't be carried on Fox Sports in the Raleigh market. Amazingly Greensboro and Charlotte are in Braves, Orioles, Nationals and Reds market. Here is the MLB blackout/market map. There is a big push right now to get MLB to change this but so far nothing has changed.

http://www.bizofbaseball.com/images/MLB_Blackout_Map1000x733.gif


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14830_10#post_22242634
> 
> 
> According to MLB, Raleigh is an Orioles/Nationals market so the Braves games can't be carried on Fox Sports in the Raleigh market. Amazingly Greensboro and Charlotte are in Braves, Orioles, Nationals and Reds market. Here is the MLB blackout/market map. There is a big push right now to get MLB to change this but so far nothing has changed.
> 
> http://www.bizofbaseball.com/images/MLB_Blackout_Map1000x733.gif


 

What about Toronto? The Blue Jays have the coolest uniforms in MLB. They should be on TV more often.


----------



## sooke

*Anyone using WD My Book AV 1TB to expand SA8300HD storage in north Raleigh?*


I have the Navigator software on my box here in North Raleigh. I checked the compatibility table here http://baseportal.com/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=/xnappo/navigator , but the only listing for this drive is 2 years old from Kansas City with no navigator version given.


So if anyone has tried this drive in the area please let me know your experience. The model number is WDBABT0010HBK-NESN.


BTW, how do I find my navigator version?


Thanks,

Sooke


----------



## dah12

Anyone do a self-install cablecard with TWC recently locally? Go okay?

I'd been OTA-only for about 18 mos but decided to hop back onto TWC for a good promo deal and using my own equipment... not too expensive. Got scheduled for install 1-3pm today, took a half-day off work.

I just got a call from the technician, he's about to come but they don't have any cablecards at the warehouse. Seriously? So I'm going to have him come out, make sure my wiring is right and signal levels are correct, and then I'll try a self install.

Kind of annoying, really sad that they wouldn't know this until the day of the install.

On another note, I got three calls from TWC this week "We've got an important message for you, stay on the line..." and after five minutes of "Our people are busy, we'll be right there", each time they ended the call with "Our people are still busy, we'll try you another time." Click, hangup, spend 5 mins of my time and cell phone minutes for no reason each time.


So if anyone had a really bad (or good) self-install experience, I want to hear so I know what to demand... another visit from a tech, or do it myself and get financial compensation.


----------



## dah12

Update: after the (nice competent apologetic) technician left, I spent two hours on the phone with various TWC reps passing me around, final word was that TWC doesn't allow self installs. Major fail.


----------



## DonB2

Not sure if this is good or bad for OTA tv:

http://www.wral.com/business/story/11388115/


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sooke*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22260084
> 
> *Anyone using WD My Book AV 1TB to expand SA8300HD storage in north Raleigh?*
> 
> I have the Navigator software on my box here in North Raleigh. I checked the compatibility table here http://baseportal.com/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=/xnappo/navigator , but the only listing for this drive is 2 years old from Kansas City with no navigator version given.
> 
> So if anyone has tried this drive in the area please let me know your experience. The model number is WDBABT0010HBK-NESN.
> 
> BTW, how do I find my navigator version?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sooke


Before my 8300HD died earlier this month, I used a 500GB esata drive with it for years. I suspect the drive you sited will work fine, just be aware that the 8300HD is the only TWC DVR that will work with large capacity external drives. When I replaced my 8300HD I was forced into a different model and was told at both the Raleigh and Cary offices that they're not allowed to hand out 8300HD's anymore, even if they have them in stock.


If you have the black TWC guide, you are running the latest MDN software available for the 8300HD.


Chris


----------



## sooke

Hey, thanks Rollcage.


I'm going to give it a try so I can record Olympic stuff during the day.


----------



## nitdawg

Yeah, well I had no luck with a "self-install". I was like you, coming from OTA to CC. I think if you already had digital service, then maybe you could show up and pick up your tuning adapter and CC, but if not, they have to send a tech to your curb and your house. The guy that came to my house had no clue what he was doing, never did a CC install. I called ahead to make sure they bring a tuning adapter, but that didn't work either.


He showed up, did the work at the curb, brought in the CC and asked me where the TIVO was. I told him its not a TIVO but a network cable card tuner (uh oh). I asked him where the tuning adapter was, and he said, "what's that?". So I took him in my media closet, showed him the setup. Slapped in the card and showed him how I could only tune a handful of channels without the adapter (although he liked my TV interface). He called someone and of course, they didn't have any tuning adapters in the "warehouse". So he left. I called, got credited for all of the install charge. The manager of the contractor called me and said he would send out his best guy that does a lot of CC installs in a day or two with the adapter. A guy did show up, but another guy with no CC experience. I just asked him if I could hook it all up and to call and make sure the adapter ID was authenticated. About 15 minutes later, up and running.


Good luck!


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14840_10#post_22275858
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is good or bad for OTA tv:
> 
> http://www.wral.com/business/story/11388115/


 

Mobile broadcast DTV could be a mixed bag for TV stations. On the plus side, it could allow the stations to generate more advertising revenue, and it could remind people that free OTA TV still exists, and that could spur interest in OTA TV reception at home, giving stations and station groups more leverage in retransmission negotiations with cable and satellite systems.

 

On the negative side, the mobile signals could take bandwidth away from the regular OTA signals, even though the mobile signals are lower resolution. People could also be confused by the idea that the mobile DTV broadcast is different from the station's regular DTV broadcast.

 

And if there are only two local TV stations (WNCN and WRAL) participating in mobile DTV, it could be hard to get much consumer interest, especially if the only mobile-DTV-equipped devices have only small screens and do not make it easy to switch been mobile DTV viewing and internet surfing.

 

I also wonder how many people would be willing to pay a few hundred bucks up front in order to get the ability to receive free mobile DTV signals when they may already be paying for an internet data plan for the phone.


----------



## DonB2

A couple of mutterings:

1. With the Olympics on presently I am reminded how much I miss the OTA sub channel that was Olympic sport oriented sports. You would have thought it would bring in revenue all around but I guess it was politics that killed it.

2. I miss at least one subchannel broadcasting Weather Radar. I liked going to it to watch the storms cells moving thru. - Yes I can do it with my Smart phone, and other such devices but it was a quick choice on my remote. And yes I know it sucked bandwidth but so dont those two MTV type subchannels that I never watch.

3. While we seem be discussing PBS - does anyone know why they don't supply OTA info about the shows? I believe every other network does.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14840_10#post_22282482
> 
> 
> A couple of mutterings:
> 
> 1. With the Olympics on presently I am reminded how much I miss the OTA sub channel that was Olympic sport oriented sports. You would have thought it would bring in revenue all around but I guess it was politics that killed it.
> 
> 2. I miss at least one subchannel broadcasting Weather Radar. I liked going to it to watch the storms cells moving thru. - Yes I can do it with my Smart phone, and other such devices but it was a quick choice on my remote. And yes I know it sucked bandwidth but so dont those two MTV type subchannels that I never watch.
> 
> 3. While we seem be discussing PBS - does anyone know why they don't supply OTA info about the shows? I believe every other network does.


 

 

1. NBC Universal needed sports programming for the cable sports channel that it bought. It used to be Versus, now it's NBC Sports Network.

 

2. So do I. WTVD should replace the SD LiveWell channel (11.3) with a weather channel.

 

3. If you go to the UNC-TV web site, you can get program listings. There is also some program info included in the PSIP.


----------



## jspENC

Why not ask the locals to include a radar map in the corner of the screen on the main channel during severe instead of the crawl saying the same thing over and over? The FCC I believe allows either a map with affected area painted in, and or a crawl or both.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I personally can't stand the little map... looks like crap usually and takes up too much of the screen. Might as well double-box.


I assume the station managers feel the same way and that's why they don't do it.


----------



## DonB2

[quote name="veedon" url="/t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22285004"


3. If you go to the UNC-TV web site, you can get program listings. There is also some program info included in the PSIP.

[/quote]


I just wish I could view programming live like all the other OTA stations do


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14820#post_22282482
> 
> 
> A couple of mutterings:
> 
> 1. With the Olympics on presently I am reminded how much I miss the OTA sub channel that was Olympic sport oriented sports. You would have thought it would bring in revenue all around but I guess it was politics that killed it.



During the 2010 winter games, I seem to remember that they did not throw OTA viewers a bone & show Olympic sports live on that channel. I remember seeing 4-month old re-runs of similar winter sports from pre-olympic competitions.


Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_50#post_22285996
> 
> 
> I personally can't stand the little map... looks like crap usually and takes up too much of the screen. Might as well double-box.
> 
> I assume the station managers feel the same way and that's why they don't do it.



I do not care for the crawl, and I will turn the channel if it keeps going. A static image is much easier to take than something floating constantly on the program. The station manager needs to do as the FCC says, and as their meteorologist suggest. They were hired to do a proper job. Did the station manager go to school on how to alert the public to deadly storms? The people want a radar.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22286372
> 
> 
> I do not care for the crawl, and I will turn the channel if it keeps going. A static image is much easier to take than something floating constantly on the program. The station manager needs to do as the FCC says, and as their meteorologist suggest. They were hired to do a proper job. Did the station manager go to school on how to alert the public to deadly storms? The people want a radar.



Having moved, I have to say that I really miss the WRAL crawl where they squish the picture by 150 pixels or so to make room for the crawl. I could easily setup a display mode in my PVR extender where I could zoom the vertical to just get rid of the crawl, and have a perfect aspect ratio. None of the broadcasters here in Richmond are so nice .. Their crawls are over the picture. I usually turn the channel or watch on Hulu if I cannot remove the crawl.

Drew


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_50#post_22286443
> 
> 
> Having moved, I have to say that I really miss the WRAL crawl where they squish the picture by 150 pixels or so to make room for the crawl. I could easily setup a display mode in my PVR extender where I could zoom the vertical to just get rid of the crawl, and have a perfect aspect ratio. None of the broadcasters here in Richmond are so nice .. Their crawls are over the picture. I usually turn the channel or watch on Hulu if I cannot remove the crawl.
> 
> Drew



All the crawls except for WRAL's on every other station are over the picture. It actually doesn't bother me. What bothers me is the crawl racing across saying the same thing over and over. After running the crawl twice, turn it off, and use the static box with color coded warning on the county with the radar. Simple, and doesn't take up the bottom of the screen, and doesn't make people trying to watch a program not be able to pay attention for that scroll. If there are 10 or 15 counties in a warning at one time, the crawl never catches up!


----------



## DonB2

Wow I have never seen the crawl over the picture. I typically would stretch the picture to get rid of it. when it was on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## jspENC

When my locals put up that black or blue line, I also just adjust my picture to get it off a lot of times. The text and images of all the stations are put on top of the picture on every station I have seen in central and eastern NC, like we said above with the exception of WRAL, who pushes the picture upward from the bottom and then inserts the black line and text message in the space underneath the program.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_10#post_22286214
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I could view programming live like all the other OTA stations do


 

I guess I don't understand what you mean about not being able to view WUNC (PBS) in the same way that you view other stations OTA. Sometimes public TV stations do not always follow the suggested schedule for programming that PBS provides. PBS just provides the programming to stations and gives suggested time slots, but the stations get to decide when to air the shows. UNC-TV shows quite a bit of locally produced shows that deal with North Carolina. Frankly, I think they overdo it a bit.


----------



## DonB2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22288402
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand what you mean about not being able to view WUNC (PBS) in the same way that you view other stations OTA. Sometimes public TV stations do not always follow the suggested schedule for programming that PBS provides. PBS just provides the programming to stations and gives suggested time slots, but the stations get to decide when to air the shows. UNC-TV shows quite a bit of locally produced shows that deal with North Carolina. Frankly, I think they overdo it a bit.



It is WUNC specifically I am referring to. I have no problem with their programming it is fine with me.


I am talking about clicking on Info or Guide or whatever other button you can push on your remote that tells your TV or whatever other ATSC Tuner to display some info about the show you are presently watching.


I can click on info for most any other OTA channel that I receive and get some text info about the show I am watching. But when I am watching WUNC I get "No Information" or something similar to that displayed.


I am talking info that is sent OTA, Not cable or sat or Internet tv guide info.


----------



## jamieh1

Directv adding more HD channels


Directv has 5 new HD channels up in testing.


NatGeo Wild HD

Disney Jr HD

BBC America HD

Ion East HD

BeIN sports HD


Channels are generally up in test mode for a week. Look for the channels to be added as soon as next Wednesday.


Directv also has WUVC 40 and WRDC 28 up in HD testing.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonB2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_10#post_22288886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22288402
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand what you mean about not being able to view WUNC (PBS) in the same way that you view other stations OTA. Sometimes public TV stations do not always follow the suggested schedule for programming that PBS provides. PBS just provides the programming to stations and gives suggested time slots, but the stations get to decide when to air the shows. UNC-TV shows quite a bit of locally produced shows that deal with North Carolina. Frankly, I think they overdo it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is WUNC specifically I am referring to. I have no problem with their programming it is fine with me.
> 
> 
> I am talking about clicking on Info or Guide or whatever other button you can push on your remote that tells your TV or whatever other ATSC Tuner to display some info about the show you are presently watching.
> 
> 
> I can click on info for most any other OTA channel that I receive and get some text info about the show I am watching. But when I am watching WUNC I get "No Information" or something similar to that displayed.
> 
> 
> I am talking info that is sent OTA, Not cable or sat or Internet tv guide info.
Click to expand...

 

That is strange. When I watch WUNC (virtual channel 4, RF 25) OTA, that information is available by pushing a button on the remote, just as it is for all of the other stations, such as WRAL. Sometimes in takes a few seconds for the info to appear, though. Initially when I press the button the display may say "No Program Information" but if I wait a few seconds, the info appears.

 

Are you watching RF 25 (virtual channel 4 from Chapel Hill), or are you watching the translator from Garner (RF 30, I think, which displays as virtual 25)?


----------



## tylerSC

I am receiving program info on UNC-TV33 from Asheville, RF25 here in Greenville, SC. Although currently no description is provided for War program on 33.1. But info is there on 33.2 Kids and 33.3. However, SCETV on RF9 Channel 29.1 does provide info for War program on PBS.


----------



## DonB2

And now I am seeing WUNC program info also. I could not find any PBS show that was not providing it last night.


I am getting the OTA feed out of Chapel Hill.


I will try holding the info button longer. Maybe that was my issue in the past.


I definitely have seen it plenty of times in the past with "No Information" but than I did not press and hold


----------



## ejb1980

I have never had a problem with WUNC programming data, either via Directv (WUNL Winston-Salem) , OTA (WUNC Chapel Hill), or the AM21 tuner (both), not even with UNC-MX on the AM21 (on the AM21, 26-5 is UNC-MX program data, although obviously unwatchable. Handy for those of us with UNC-MX on QAM to have the programming info at least viewable on the guide... I wish it showed as 4.4 like it does on QAM, but I guess I shouldn't be so picky)


----------



## flyingillini

Has anybody else on time warner lost their "clear" broadcast of 17.1? I haven't been able to tune it all day.


Edit: It has been re-mapped to 84.2. Strange. I wonder if this is just a temporary problem.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingillini*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22331999
> 
> 
> Has anybody else on time warner lost their "clear" broadcast of 17.1? I haven't been able to tune it all day.
> 
> Edit: It has been re-mapped to 84.2. Strange. I wonder if this is just a temporary problem.


Who knows why these cable cos. always move around the clear qam locals, and what channel # they correspond to. You have to do a complete, time consuming rescan to retune in order to find 17.1 again, as you do not always know the direct input RF#. That's why I use OTA for all HD regional/local channels. And they keep saying that free clear qam locals may go away, requiring an HD set top box and higher fees. So my advice is always use an antenna to supplement cable. Where possible.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22332126
> 
> 
> Who knows why these cable cos. always move around the clear qam locals, and what channel # they correspond to. You have to do a complete, time consuming rescan to retune in order to find 17.1 again, as you do not always know the direct input RF#. That's why I use OTA for all HD regional/local channels. And they keep saying that free clear qam locals may go away, requiring an HD set top box and higher fees. So my advice is always use an antenna to supplement cable. Where possible.



The truth behind it is not like some people say that the cable co. has it out for QAM viewers the cable company moves the clear QAM channels around like they do the encrypted ones for better bandwidth management usually TWC will move a channel to digital and they will move something around to fill in the cleared analog spot with a QAM carrier. Also since TWC is heavily vested in SDV they are having to move clear QAM channels to frequencies that are not in the expanded basic trap so they have to remove channels from the basic tier and move the clear QAM channels down into low channels usually from 2-30 at most due to having so many SDV, DOCSIS, VOD QAMs that are slowly consuming all the bandwidth from 550MHz to 750MHz on most system and from 550MHz to 860MHz in 860MHz systems. Basically TWC needs to move QAMs around to manage bandwidth better more than likely if you see snow on channels in the expanded basic trap area of channels 2x-7x range of channels they have a QAM carrier on the already carrying digital channels or are reserved for digital channels in the future.


----------



## veedon


Sorry, but I can't shed any tears for the cable companies over what clear QAM for the local stations does to bandwidth management plans.

 

There are only ten local stations in this market (25 if you count subchannels). Reserve a place for them (and for the CSPAN channels) in the QAM lineup and leave them there forever.

 

The cable companies are essentially monopolies within their service areas (satellite is only slight competition), and they rake in money hand over fist from selling phone service and internet service in addition to TV service, so they just need to straighten up and fly right. And stop treating longtime customers worse than new customers.

 

I would like to see OTA make a comeback and have the cable companies just turn into ISPs.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22332344
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I can't shed any tears for the cable companies over what clear QAM for the local stations does to bandwidth management plans.
> 
> 
> There are only ten local stations in this market (25 if you count subchannels). Reserve a place for them (and for the CSPAN channels) in the QAM lineup and leave them there forever.
> 
> 
> The cable companies are essentially monopolies within their service areas (satellite is only slight competition), and they rake in money hand over fist from selling phone service and internet service in addition to TV service, so they just need to straighten up and fly right. And stop treating longtime customers worse than new customers.
> 
> 
> I would like to see OTA make a comeback and have the cable companies just turn into ISPs.



That is unrealistic as you do realize that it not possible to do that until all analogs and the expanded basic traps are removed. There is not enough contiguous bandwidth that is not dedicated to two way services such as VOD, SDV, internet to keep them constant and not move them also TWC is nationwide slowly moving to 24 QAM freqencies dedicated to SDV and 6 or more internet QAM frequencies and to make room they are moving local QAM channels to lower channels nationwide. On my system in North Texas TWC has QAMs on 111MHz, 129MHz, 153MHz, 243MHz, 249MHz that are below that expanded basic trap that carry local clear QAM channels. Also moving clear QAM channels down in that range allows for the cable company to prevent passive theft of clear QAM on internet only accounts that can have a trap put on the line that passes everything above 70 something or so and those channels become unavailable for internet only customers.


My market has these clear QAM channels that are trapped out to Internet only subs:


KDFW HD

KXAS HD

KDFI HD

KXAS HD

KDAF HD

KXTX HD

KAZD HD

KPXD HD

KUVN HD

KSTR HD

Government Access1

Government Access 2

Public Access

Educational Access 1

Educational Access 2

Educational Access 3

EAS channel

DFW Non Stop (KXAS DT2)

Antenna TV (KDAF DT2)


There are only 4 HD clear QAM channels that above the internet only trap range:


KTXA HD

KTVT HD

WFAA HD

KERA HD


----------



## Mazda 3s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingillini*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22331999
> 
> 
> Has anybody else on time warner lost their "clear" broadcast of 17.1? I haven't been able to tune it all day.
> 
> Edit: It has been re-mapped to 84.2. Strange. I wonder if this is just a temporary problem.



17.1 (WNCN) has completely dropped off the map for me. I did two rescans and it still doesn't show up anymore


----------



## jspENC

Sounds like it's antenna time!







Maybe go down to TW, and get an HD box. They might make some kind of deal for a good price. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## ejb1980

Living in Garner, wouldn't a paper clip do the trick?


----------



## Mazda 3s

17.1 mysteriously reappeared this afternoon. Weird.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22334959
> 
> 
> Living in Garner, wouldn't a paper clip do the trick?



I don't get it?


That being said, Burlington is my hometown. Cummings HS class of '98.


----------



## evan237




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22332344
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I can't shed any tears for the cable companies over what clear QAM for the local stations does to bandwidth management plans. Reserve a place for them (and for the CSPAN channels) in the QAM lineup and leave them there forever. The cable companies are essentially monopolies within their service areas (satellite is only slight competition), and they rake in money hand over fist from selling phone service and internet service in addition to TV service, so they just need to straighten up and fly right. And stop treating longtime customers worse than new customers.



I couldn't have said it better myself. And while there may be complexities with bandwidth, there should be the intent or goal of reserving a place for clear QAM for local stations and leaving them alone.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mazda 3s*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_50#post_22334977
> 
> 
> 17.1 mysteriously reappeared this afternoon. Weird.
> 
> I don't get it?
> 
> That being said, Burlington is my hometown. Cummings HS class of '98.



The TV tower is right there, so you should be able to use an indoor aerial, or even yet, just try sticking a paper clip in the antenna/coax connector of the TV, and go to the menu and change tuner from cable to antenna mode.


----------



## flyingillini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22333403
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's antenna time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe go down to TW, and get an HD box. They might make some kind of deal for a good price. Won't hurt to try.



Ah, but I don't have tv service :-D I only have internet service, these channels are just freebies above the trap. I have a Mohu leaf (11.1 is trapped), but it sometimes doesn't get in all the channels either. I'm just too lazy to set it up in the attic. Perhaps it is time to do that.


----------



## veedon


There's a Class A station, WZGS, broadcasting an analog signal on RF 44.

Does anybody know anything about that station?


----------



## Trip in VA

It's the Telemundo affiliate.


- Trip


----------



## veedon


I think WZGS must have been off the air for a long time.

It popped up only a week or so ago when I was doing a channel scan.

A couple of days ago it was showing John Glenn giving a speech at a NASA gathering.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mazda 3s*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850#post_22334977
> 
> 
> 17.1 mysteriously reappeared this afternoon. Weird.
> 
> I don't get it?
> 
> That being said, Burlington is my hometown. Cummings HS class of '98.



I, too, am class of 1998. But I didn't live in Burlington (or NC) until 2 years ago. I am getting nothing on ch 44 - looking at the TV Fool coverage map of the station, that's not surprising. I have also learned that WTNC is also its own station, not just the -2 of WUVC. Does WTNC show Telefutura in HD on the -1 and Univision SD on the -2?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880_10#post_22343336
> 
> 
> I have also learned that WTNC is also its own station, not just the -2 of WUVC. Does WTNC show Telefutura in HD on the -1 and Univision SD on the -2?


 

According to rabbitears.info, that is almost the case. WTNC broadcasts on RF 40. 40.1 is Univision in high def, but it displays as 26-2 via PSIP. The Telefutura channel on RF40  is physically 40.2, but it displays as 26-1, a standard definition channel.

 

In other words, the low-power WTNC (virtual channel 26) on RF 40 seems to be broadcasting exactly the same stuff that the full-power WUVC (virtual channel 40) broadcasts on RF 38.

 

I have never received WTNC (a Telefutura affiliate) OTA on RF 40. According to TVFool, that low-power transmitter is located in Durham and only serves that city. I have only seen WTNC as the -2 subchannel of the Univision station WUVC, which is a full-power station.

 

Univision owns Telefutura.

I think that Univision is just using the low-power WTNC transmitter as a way of extending the coverage area for both networks.

There might be a few people in Durham who are out of range of WUVC but can receive the WTNC signal.


----------



## jamieh1

28 WRDC My network tv

40 WUVC Univision


These channels have been added in HD on Directv today.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14850_50#post_22353941
> 
> 
> 28 WRDC My network tv
> 
> 40 WUVC Univision
> 
> These channels have been added in HD on Directv today.



I don't care as much about channel 40... since I don't speak spanish, at least not any more than I can remember from high school and sesame st... but good news for those who do watch channel 40!


I wish Dish would pickup 22 and 28 in HD... I had hoped that the recent Sinclair dispute would result in pickup of the HD feeds as part of their new agreement, but haven't heard any word regarding that beyond the initial 2 week negotiation extension.


Still hoping for 22 + 28 in HD, though, even more pressure now that DirecTV has all of our locals in HD... except I guess TCT and I can't pickup Ion anymore OTA so I don't know if our local Ion is in HD or not.


----------



## ejb1980

I don't think Ion is HD anywhere on Directv.


The TCT national feed is on 377; I am surprised that Directv doesn't carry the local TCT channels are they are slightly different than the national and, at least in the case of our local TCT affiliates, WRAY and WLXI, full power channels. Wouldn't they qualify for must-carry?


----------



## veedon


The Ion affiliate WRPX is in 720p HD for the main channel, 47.1.

The subchannels 47.2 (children's programs) and 47.3 (some lifestyle shows similar to LiveWell) are in standard def.

 

The OTA signal in west Raleigh is pretty good, considering that the transmitter is way out east of Louisburg.

I have an indoor antenna with a built-in variable amp. For most of the local stations amplification does not make much difference,

but for WRPX it definitely does..


----------



## Matt Smith-WGSR




> Quote:
> The TCT national feed is on 377; I am surprised that Directv doesn't carry the local TCT channels are they are slightly different than the national and, at least in the case of our local TCT affiliates, WRAY and WLXI, full power channels. Wouldn't they qualify for must-carry?



TCT's local stations gave up carriage on DirecTV in exchange for nation-wide carriage of their national feed. That's why WLXI and WRAY are available on Dish and TWC, but will never bee seen again on DirecTV.


----------



## Mr Tony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22355279
> 
> 
> I don't think Ion is HD anywhere on Directv.



Ion HD is coming soon. Its already uplinked but there was a issue with the contract (it was suppose to be launched 2 weeks ago with the other HD we got)


----------



## jamieh1

The ion east HD feed will be the national feed and will be on Ch 305. Not sure if this will be remapped to cover the local #s. I get ion over the air on ch 38.1 and 38.2 and 38.3 WEPX Greenville NC.


----------



## VARTV

Getting WHFL-CD this morning in SE VA...


----------



## ejb1980

Where is TheCOOLTV? It is just a black screen WRDC 28-2 and WMYV 48-2!


----------



## VARTV

Been pulled off of Sinclair stations...


----------



## ejb1980

Any reason why? I liked that channel!!


----------



## Mr Tony

well if its like previous companies that carried them, they (Cooltv) defaulted on payment


----------



## jspENC

Are any of you seeing East Carolina and Appalachia in HD on Warner? No HD down here, and showing High school FB on the HD channel it is supposed to be on. Game being shown in letterbox on 534 SD


----------



## ejb1980

Is SportSouth not available in Raleigh? Is the cut-off at the DMA line?


It was on two local RSNs in Alamance County - Sportsouth and FSN-Cincinatti.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14890_10#post_22364132
> 
> 
> Is SportSouth not available in Raleigh? Is the cut-off at the DMA line?
> 
> 
> It was on two local RSNs in Alamance County - Sportsouth and FSN-Cincinatti.


 

Generally speaking, people in Raleigh don't give a hoot about the Atlanta Braves or any of the SEC sports teams.

This is ACC country, and to the extent that anyone cares about teams from outside the region, it's likely to be transplants from the northeast who want to see Yankees and Red Sox games, and maybe the Giants and Patriots in the NFL.

Maybe some Philadelphia teams, too.


----------



## gtrippleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22355699
> 
> 
> The Ion affiliate WRPX is in 720p HD for the main channel, 47.1.
> 
> The subchannels 47.2 (children's programs) and 47.3 (some lifestyle shows similar to LiveWell) are in standard def.
> 
> 
> The OTA signal in west Raleigh is pretty good, considering that the transmitter is way out east of Louisburg.
> 
> I have an indoor antenna with a built-in variable amp. For most of the local stations amplification does not make much difference,
> 
> but for WRPX it definitely does..



Is their signal pretty strong? The reason I ask is I live north of Pittsboro about 3 miles off of 87. I have a CM 4221HD pointed towards the antenna farm in Garner, that's my understanding where they are at, and I can get the ION channels pretty regularly. I do have a pre-amp but I don't remember what model it is off hand. What confuses me is that I tend to get more channels with my 2008 panasonic than I do with my 2011 LG even though they are hooked to the same cable with a splitter.


----------



## VisionOn

No audio at all on WRAL HD during Craig Ferguson tonight over TWC.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtrippleb*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22372383
> 
> 
> Is their signal pretty strong? The reason I ask is I live north of Pittsboro about 3 miles off of 87. I have a CM 4221HD pointed towards the antenna farm in Garner, that's my understanding where they are at, and I can get the ION channels pretty regularly. I do have a pre-amp but I don't remember what model it is off hand. What confuses me is that I tend to get more channels with my 2008 panasonic than I do with my 2011 LG even though they are hooked to the same cable with a splitter.


WRPX is between Louisburg and Rocky Mount, not in Garner.


----------



## gtrippleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22372960
> 
> 
> WRPX is between Louisburg and Rocky Mount, not in Garner.


I guess my comment wasn't to clear. What I meant was that I have my antenna pointed towards Garner which would make the signal coming from WRPX on the edge of my antenna. This was the reason for my question. I would think I would need to point my antenna towards WRPX in order to get a clean signal. Thanks for the information.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtrippleb*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14900_10#post_22373140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22372960
> 
> 
> WRPX is between Louisburg and Rocky Mount, not in Garner.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my comment wasn't to clear. What I meant was that I have my antenna pointed towards Garner which would make the signal coming from WRPX on the edge of my antenna. This was the reason for my question. I would think I would need to point my antenna towards WRPX in order to get a clean signal. Thanks for the information.
Click to expand...

It would be tough for you to receive WRPX if you're in Pittsboro.

You might try WFPX or WGPX for your Ion affiliate, but even those would be tough.

Neither one is in the same direction as the Garner farm, so if your antenna is highly directional, you might need to adjust it.

According to TVFool, you are in an area that does not have a strong signal from any of the Ion affiliates.


----------



## gtrippleb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22375219
> 
> 
> It would be tough for you to receive WRPX if you're in Pittsboro.
> 
> You might try WFPX or WGPX for your Ion affiliate, but even those would be tough.
> 
> Neither one is in the same direction as the Garner farm, so if your antenna is highly directional, you might need to adjust it.
> 
> According to TVFool, you are in an area that does not have a strong signal from any of the Ion affiliates.



I'm kind of surprised myself. With the CM 4221HD and the pre-amp I have, I can watch WRPX-DT (47.1, 47.2, and 47.3) on a pretty consistant basis. Sometimes it will pixelate or whatever you call it when the signal isn't very strong, but for the most part I can watch it. Which is why I thought maybe they had a strong signal. I'll have to look and see what the strength is when I get home. If I turn my antenna towards Raleigh/Durham more, then it comes in pretty strong. If I remember correctly there seems to be a sweet spot that allows me to get ION, CBS, ABC, NBC, and the others.


On my panasonic, I can usually get WFMY and WGHP but on my LG it's sporadic. These are coming from the backside of my antenna which to me seems pretty good for the CM 4221HD.


This is the TV Fool report for my location.
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3de7795c8df6880f


----------



## dunkaholic54

Question about 17.1 from NW Raleigh.


I have an antenna mounted on the roof of my house and receive 37 channels, and receive 5.1 11.1 50.1 all without issue but get extremely low unwatchable signal on 17.1. This issue is through a tivo premeire. On my cheap olevia tv with buildt in tuner 17.1 comes in very clear without issue.


Any ideas what is going on with 17.1 on my tivo and is there anything Ican do to get the signal back to watchable status?


I am using an rca ant800r antenna, at least 45 feet off the ground near glenwood and duraleigh.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunkaholic54*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14900_10#post_22383799
> 
> 
> Question about 17.1 from NW Raleigh.
> 
> 
> I have an antenna mounted on the roof of my house and receive 37 channels, and receive 5.1 11.1 50.1 all without issue but get extremely low unwatchable signal on 17.1. This issue is through a tivo premeire. On my cheap olevia tv with buildt in tuner 17.1 comes in very clear without issue.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is going on with 17.1 on my tivo and is there anything Ican do to get the signal back to watchable status?
> 
> 
> I am using an rca ant800r antenna, at least 45 feet off the ground near glenwood and duraleigh.


 

Have you tried connecting the antenna cable directly to the set, without using the Tivo?

You didn't mention whether you are using any splitters or whether you have a long cable run that could be causing signal losses.

I don't see why that would affect only WNCN, though. With your rooftop antenna, you should not have any trouble at all getting all of the stations in this market.


----------



## dunkaholic54

The tivo is the tuner for a projector, so direct connection is not possible, cable run is less than 100 feet at longest and is split to two tuners.


----------



## Bruce Watson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dunkaholic54*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22383799
> 
> 
> Question about 17.1 from NW Raleigh.
> 
> I have an antenna mounted on the roof of my house and receive 37 channels, and receive 5.1 11.1 50.1 all without issue but get extremely low unwatchable signal on 17.1.



Could be because 17.1 is broadcasting on actual UHF 17, which is out on the end of the UHF spectrum (runs from 14-51 these days). Some antenna designs aren't too efficient on the ends of the spectrum, and some tuners have problems tuning in the ends of the spectrum.


You could try a different antenna if you wanted. I'm using a CM 4220HD (little tiny thing) over near Meredith, and I'm getting 17.1 at 100% with it. And it's got only half the height you're using (it's less that 2m off my roof). Heck, I'm even getting 11.1 at 100% (the only HDTV station in the area still using a VHF signal), and that's well off the range for a 4220, but I'm less than 13 miles from the Garner antenna farm. I'd be surprised if it *didn't* work for all the area stations.


----------



## SteelWill

Is OTA 28.2 dead today for everyone else?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteelWill*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14880#post_22405259
> 
> 
> Is OTA 28.2 dead today for everyone else?



And how often do you check ? - It's been gone for at least a week now....


----------



## SteelWill

Well my TV has a habit of dropping dead stations (17.3 & 50.3 dropped on their own) but this has still been showing up in my station list. Today is the first day I've tuned to it in probably a week. Is it gone for good?


----------



## ejb1980

I noticed that 28-2 is still showing up (My TV automatically deleted 48-2) even though TheCOOLTV was dropped. Guide data is still there.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

My TV automatically removed 28-2 as well, a week or two ago.


----------



## VashDaStampede

Hi,


I am trying to sign up for a TWC bundle with digital tv and Extreme internet (30/5). I am planning to purchase my own Tivo Premiere and use a cablecard. However, the TimeWarner Sales Rep (via TWC Online Sales chat) is saying I need a cable box in order to subscribe to the digital tv lineup. The reps (I have chatted with two) insists I can only get the basic and standard tv package when using a cablecard + tuning adapter.


My original assumption (after doing research) was that with a cablecard and tuning adapter (for switched digital video) I would be able to access all the channels provided by the digital tv lineup with the exception of features such as VideoOnDemand, PayPerView (which I can order over the phone) and the EPG.


Are the TWC Sales reps correct? That sounds to me like it would be in violation of the FCC guidelines regarding cablecards.


Thanks in advance for any assistance provided.


----------



## gtrippleb

I just installed my HDHomeRun dual tuner version on a computer I just built, I've had it installed/setup on two other computers for the past couple of months, and when I did a channel scan it picked up 45.1 and 45.2 channels out of Greensboro. I have never gotten these channels on either of my Panasonic or LG tvs. The signal must be just right at the moment to pick these up. What's strange is that I didn't get 2.1, 2.2, 8.1, or 8.2 which I get on the Panasonic on a regular basis but not always on the LG. The HDHomeRun is hooked to the same cable as the LG tv with a splitter. So I did a channel scan on my LG to see if I got the same thing and I got the same channels as the HDHomeRun so maybe the signal is better at night than during the day.


----------



## Splat!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VashDaStampede*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910#post_22418158
> 
> 
> I am trying to sign up for a TWC bundle with digital tv and Extreme internet (30/5). I am planning to purchase my own Tivo Premiere and use a cablecard. However, the TimeWarner Sales Rep (via TWC Online Sales chat) is saying I need a cable box in order to subscribe to the digital tv lineup. The reps (I have chatted with two) insists I can only get the basic and standard tv package when using a cablecard + tuning adapter.
> 
> ...
> 
> Are the TWC Sales reps correct?



No, they are not. I have roughly the same thing as you now (digital cable w/cablecard in a Tivo HD, sports pass, & 30/5). Whether the online sales rep understands how to enter that into their system may be another matter - I've had this for 3+ years at this point.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toadfannc*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14900_50#post_22427020
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting "Unavailable, please try again" with NFL Network and Red Zone (ch #1498-1499)? This has been the case for me since about 10p last night. Before that, everything was fine. Called TWC tech support and they said that this is intentional. Said that the "official launch" is 12p today-- and that both channels will be back on line then. Seems fishy to me. I've been watching the NFLN since it came up on Friday. Told the CSR that and he said that the "some servers" had it up but it's now down system wide until official launch. Huh?



Working fine in southeastern NC


----------



## VashDaStampede

Thanks Splat! I ended up getting 2 cable boxes (1 HD DVR/ 1 regular HD) due to misinformation from both the online sales chat and the phone rep that I spoke to. Luckily, both boxes are being provided "free of charge"...presumably for at least 1 year. Will know for sure once the first bill arrives. Incorrect information from TWC cost me to lose out on the recent Tivo promotion that ended the 24th....but no big deal.


I am starting to learn why people prefer DirecTV...


Again, thanks for your response Splat!


----------



## jamieh1

Directv adds Ch 47 ION in HD.



All locals now in HD.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910_10#post_22446611
> 
> 
> Directv adds Ch 47 ION in HD.
> 
> All locals now in HD.


Are they remapping the national feed to "Channel 47" in thr Raleigh market or is it the local ION station. I've noticed that our local ION station in SE VA was running different informercials than the national feed...


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VARTV*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910_10#post_22447098
> 
> 
> Are they remapping the national feed to "Channel 47" in thr Raleigh market or is it the local ION station. I've noticed that our local ION station in SE VA was running different informercials than the national feed...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910_10#post_22446611
> 
> 
> Directv adds Ch 47 ION in HD.
> 
> All locals now in HD.


Just looked on my DirecTV channel list. It has "A3 Norfolk 49 ION (Virt)." For us, they are just remapping the national feed for the Norfolk market...


----------



## jamieh1

Says A3 Raleigh ION (virt)


appears to be remap


----------



## jspENC

Good Saturday everyone,


Those with TIme warner, did you lose a lot of the sports channels like Pac 12 HD, Big Ten, CBS Sports, Fox Sports Atlantic off your HD package? I have banners saying pay $6.00 to add 20 channels on those and more I don't normally watch.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910#post_22490254
> 
> 
> Good Saturday everyone,
> 
> Those with TIme warner, did you lose a lot of the sports channels like Pac 12 HD, Big Ten, CBS Sports, Fox Sports Atlantic off your HD package? I have banners saying pay $6.00 to add 20 channels on those and more I don't normally watch.



Those channels have been on the Sports Tier for a long time. Sounds like you were lucky and just happened to be getting the sports tier for free. With the addition of Red Zone to that package, Time Warner has probably been auditing accounts and making sure that people are getting the Sports Tier for free.


----------



## jspENC

First thing I did was check with a neighbor, and they too had the channels all the while like me, and then they just vanished. However, yesterday, I did get some of them back. I don't get it. I thought when I bought the HD package, that those were included, and it even indicates so on my channel list for my area.


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910#post_22494459
> 
> 
> First thing I did was check with a neighbor, and they too had the channels all the while like me, and then they just vanished. However, yesterday, I did get some of them back. I don't get it. I thought when I bought the HD package, that those were included, and it even indicates so on my channel list for my area.



Nope, the sports pass is addition to the Digital package. It shows up on the channel list as in HD but it is not included in the digital package. If you sort the channel list on Time Warner's website by package, you will see that those channels are not listed in the digital package. You can find out more about the sports pass here.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/premiums/sports/sports-pass.html


----------



## jamieh1

DIRECTV CUSTOMERS


Directv has Hurricane Sandy info channel up on Ch 325/349


Local coverage from the affected areas in the North East.


----------



## ejb1980

Ever since Sandy passed, I have not seen WRAZ and WRAL. WRAL was my fourth-strongest signal until then, now, i get just a few pixelated blips. All other channels come in normally for me. Was/is there an issue?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14900_50#post_22576126
> 
> 
> Ever since Sandy passed, I have not seen WRAZ and WRAL. WRAL was my fourth-strongest signal until then, now, i get just a few pixelated blips. All other channels come in normally for me. Was/is there an issue?



Did you lose the leaves on your trees about then? It is possible you were getting a signal due to leaves reflecting it in. I have had this happen before too.


----------



## jamieh1

WRAL has a statement up saying that WRAL and WRAZ s contract is up at end of December with Directv, Lets hope they get a deal done.


----------



## ejb1980

The past two winters, the leaves were not an issue. The antenna hasn't moved in over two years!


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14920_10#post_22494546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14910#post_22494459
> 
> 
> First thing I did was check with a neighbor, and they too had the channels all the while like me, and then they just vanished. However, yesterday, I did get some of them back. I don't get it. I thought when I bought the HD package, that those were included, and it even indicates so on my channel list for my area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the sports pass is addition to the Digital package. It shows up on the channel list as in HD but it is not included in the digital package. If you sort the channel list on Time Warner's website by package, you will see that those channels are not listed in the digital package. You can find out more about the sports pass here.
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/premiums/sports/sports-pass.html
Click to expand...

 

 

The Channel Lineup page at that TWC site is the most useless thing I've seen in a long while.Filter by package, it says, and then there are zillions of packages shown.

 

It even has disclaimers that say that it might not be possible to subscribe to all of the listed packages.

 

TWC needs to simplify its subscription levels.

That much complexity is enough to make a person long for the simplicity of OTA.


----------



## jspENC

I agree veedon. Apparently it even confuses their employees. Also the software they use for the on-screen guides tends to get fouled up about twice a week for me and I have to re-boot the stupid box or it freezes up and is as slow as pouring ketchup from a bottle. (for lack of better term)


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14930_10#post_22587229
> 
> 
> I agree veedon. Apparently it even confuses their employees. Also the software they use for the on-screen guides tends to get fouled up about twice a week for me and I have to re-boot the stupid box or it freezes up and is as slow as pouring ketchup from a bottle. (for lack of better term)


 

Slower than molasses in January?

I wouldn't know. I've never had digital cable. Just analog.


----------



## Ring30

hoping someone can help me. I just put together a htpc with one of my cards being a hauppuage clearqam card. I signed up for time warner digital cable, but am having trouble getting the card to pick up all the clear qam channels. specifically the hd channels for nbc, abc, & the cw. i tried the link on the op's orignal post that shows durham's clear qam channels, but the info there didn't seem to help with these channels. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14930_10#post_22595624
> 
> 
> hoping someone can help me. I just put together a htpc with one of my cards being a hauppuage clearqam card. I signed up for time warner digital cable, but am having trouble getting the card to pick up all the clear qam channels. specifically the hd channels for nbc, abc, & the cw. i tried the link on the op's orignal post that shows durham's clear qam channels, but the info there didn't seem to help with these channels. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


 

 

They move the QAM channel numbers around a lot.

Last I knew, TWC assigned most of the local stations to QAM channels 77 through 79, 84 through 87, and 99.

(There is no rhyme or reason to it, and TWC has horrible customer service,so good luck getting them to tell you the channel numbers.)

But I have never been able to get PBS (WUNC) via clear QAM during a channel scan, so that channel number remains a mystery.


----------



## Scooper

I just ran a channel scan on my Samsung DTB260F - got the same channels I've been getting - everything local except WTVD


----------



## ejb1980

WTVD is 87.7 on QAM for me. Sadly, it is not HD.


----------



## Ring30

Scooper: what qam channels are the hd ABC, NBC & CW stations on?

thanks


Veedon: I actually get the PBD in HD. I'll have to let you know the channel # when I get back in front of my htpc. But, IIRC, it's 4.1 like it shows in the op's link to Durham's QAm list.


----------



## jspENC

Try this and see if it helps... http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ 


Put in your zip code.


----------



## Scooper

My Samsung automatically maps them to their OTA channel number, and I don't have any other tuners hooked to the cable at this moment (I use OTA/ Dish primarily).


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14930_10#post_22597769
> 
> 
> Try this and see if it helps... http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/
> 
> 
> Put in your zip code.


 

 

Nope. It just has a lot of UNKNOWNs..

(It doesn't say whether those are known unknowns or unknown unknowns, either.)

 

Face it, TWC has no business incentive to make receiving unencrypted digital signals easy for its customers.

It makes tons of money by charging monthly rental fees for its STBs.


----------



## Ring30

jspENC, thanks for the link. I will take a look to see if I can pull anymore in, but I went & picked up a cheap antenna @ BB yesterday.

I agree w/ Veedon about TWC & I'll see if I can get the OTA stations where I live so I don't need to deal w/ TWC for these.


----------



## Scooper

use www.tvfool.com to get a good idea on what you should be able to receive. For most of the Raleigh area - aim towards Clayton (east side of Clayton, that is) - as most all of our stations are there.


----------



## veedon


I was surprised to see that there is a PBS station, WBRA (Blue Ridge PBS), broadcasting on RF 3.

According to the FCC coverage map, it now has quite a large coverage area, but not quite as far south as the Triad.


----------



## ProjectSHO89

WBRA is one of about three dozen low-VHF full power stations in the country.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProjectSHO89*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940_10#post_22601307
> 
> 
> WBRA is one of about three dozen low-VHF full power stations in the country.


 

Do VHF-LO signals work better in mountainous areas?

I know that in most large cities, the stations that were on VHF-Lo for analog broadcasting chose to move to a UHF channel for digital broadcasting.


----------



## Trip in VA

Somewhat, but nobody's going to have an antenna up to watch just PBS with nothing else!


Most people in the area where I grew up had upper-VHF only antennas, since the local stations were on 7-10-13. So when things went digital, those people now get just WSET 13-1 plus WBRA 15-1 scans in but does not decode.


- Trip


----------



## veedon


Well, there must be a big difference between VHF-LO and VHF-HI.

Around here, WTVD on RF 11 comes in strong with most antennas.


----------



## Trip in VA

With an indoor antenna at my parents' house, 79 miles from Poor Mountain and 53 miles from Thaxton Mountain, I see most of the Roanoke/Lynchburg stations (7/10/13/21/27, 38 is iffy). WBRA is a no-show without the roof antenna, not even present on the spectrum analyzer on the indoor. On the roof antenna, it is the lowest-quality signal (other than WEFC) by 10 dB, with a dedicated low-VHF antenna. Strength-wise, it is on-par with the others, but the noise floor some 20 dB higher than the other bands really kills the SNR.


This may help you visualize: http://www.rabbitears.info/specan/home/ 


- Trip


----------



## ProjectSHO89

Low VHF tends to diffract more readily over terrain, so some broadcasters in mountainous and very rural areas picked those allocations believing that they would be better able to serve a wider area with less transmitting power. The problem, as Trip pointed out, is the greatly elevated noise floor down in the low-VHF band.


High-VHF is less noisy, but less effective in diffracting over terrain. UHF spectrum is even lower noise and is much more line of sight than are the lower frequencies.


----------



## xyzzy-wizard

Strictly speaking not an HDTV question, but please bear with me: TWC just notified basic subscribers in Raleigh that several analog channels (C-Span, CMT, OWN, VH1 Classic, Discovery Fit & Health, Lifetime Movie Network, TruTV and Golf Channel) are going digital as of Dec 4, 2012. The mailing implied that C-SPAN would be clear QAM but said nothing about the other seven. I assume this means that the other seven will go either encrypted QAM or SDV. Can someone confirm or elaborate? And is this beginning of the inevitable migration of all analog channels, except possibly the bottom ones, to encrypted QAM or SDV?


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyzzy-wizard*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14950_50#post_22601716
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking not an HDTV question, but please bear with me: TWC just notified basic subscribers in Raleigh that several analog channels (C-Span, CMT, OWN, VH1 Classic, Discovery Fit & Health, Lifetime Movie Network, TruTV and Golf Channel) are going digital as of Dec 4, 2012. The mailing implied that C-SPAN would be clear QAM but said nothing about the other seven. I assume this means that the other seven will go either encrypted QAM or SDV. Can someone confirm or elaborate? And is this beginning of the inevitable migration of all analog channels, except possibly the bottom ones, to encrypted QAM or SDV?



I got the same notice in the mail too. Looks like they will slowly migrate to an all hidden digital format that will force the sheeple, I mean people to have some sort of device they give you to allow you to pick up the channels. It said the digital adapter was free until 2015. Then it would be .99 cent.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyzzy-wizard*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22601716
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking not an HDTV question, but please bear with me: TWC just notified basic subscribers in Raleigh that several analog channels (C-Span, CMT, OWN, VH1 Classic, Discovery Fit & Health, Lifetime Movie Network, TruTV and Golf Channel) are going digital as of Dec 4, 2012. The mailing implied that C-SPAN would be clear QAM but said nothing about the other seven. I assume this means that the other seven will go either encrypted QAM or SDV. Can someone confirm or elaborate? And is this beginning of the inevitable migration of all analog channels, except possibly the bottom ones, to encrypted QAM or SDV?



here is the low down:


No the channels will not be SDV! they will be privacy mode encrypted if they are not in the limited/broadcast tier which means they will be available with DTA's and digital boxes this means that all of the limited and expanded channels will now be broadcast linear fixed and not SDV for the SD versions. HD versions of the locals are guarenteed and will be available on the DTA's but the HD versions of the expanded channels are not and will likely stay SDV for now.


TWC was getting away with SDVing the digital simulcast channels but not anymore with the introduction of DTAs!


----------



## veedon


I'm not sure that everyone means the same thing when the use abbreviations such as DTA.

To me a DTA is a digital-to-analog converter that is needed only for analog sets (sets that do not have digital tuners).

 

What TWC was saying in its notice is that it is getting rid of the analog versions of those eight channels and will now only provide digital signals for those channels.

Yes, if you have an analog set, you would need to have a converter to convert the signal to analog.

But even if you have a digital set, you're going to have to do something to deal with the fact that seven of those eight channels will be encrypted.

You won't use a DTA, strictly speaking, but you will have to get a small device that decrypts the digital station so that your digital QAM tuner can tune it.

 

TWC will eventually eliminate all of the analog channels, and when they do, they will have the FCC's approval to encrypt all of the digital channels.

That's when they will raise the rental fees for the decrypting devices or maybe even make everyone rent a full-fledged set-top box.

 

I bet the reason that TWC is leaving C-SPAN as a "clear" QAM channel is that it doesn't want to tick off congress.

 

Frankly, those eight channels are not very popular, so some people who don't get a decrypting device might not even notice that they are gone.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22602171
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that everyone means the same thing when the use abbreviations such as DTA.
> 
> To me a DTA is a digital-to-analog converter that is needed only for analog sets (sets that do not have digital tuners).
> 
> 
> What TWC was saying in its notice is that it is getting rid of the analog versions of those eight channels and will now only provide digital signals for those channels.
> 
> Yes, if you have an analog set, you would need to have a converter to convert the signal to analog.
> 
> But even if you have a digital set, you're going to have to do something to deal with the fact that seven of those eight channels will be encrypted.
> 
> You won't use a DTA, strictly speaking, but you will have to get a small device that decrypts the digital station so that your digital QAM tuner can tune it.
> 
> 
> TWC will eventually eliminate all of the analog channels, and when they do, they will have the FCC's approval to encrypt all of the digital channels.
> 
> That's when they will raise the rental fees for the decrypting devices or maybe even make everyone rent a full-fledged set-top box.
> 
> 
> I bet the reason that TWC is leaving C-SPAN as a "clear" QAM channel is that it doesn't want to tick off congress.
> 
> 
> Frankly, those eight channels are not very popular, so some people who don't get a decrypting device might not even notice that they are gone.



Okay what you are describing is a DTA and no there is no translation between it and a QAM tuner once you hook it up is not active unless you use a a/b switch. There are two DTAs that TWC has:


1 for SDV tuning for Cable Card devices

1 for tuning limited basic/expanded basic channels and these have no return path to the cable company they are one way devices.


----------



## veedon


OK, here is what is a bit confusing.

 

Back when analog broadcasting ended in 2009, people who received analog transmissions OTA and wanted to continue using their analog-only sets had to hook up these things that were called "converter boxes" or digital-to-analog converters. Some people called those things DTAs (for digital-to-analog), but they had nothing to do with the cable company. They were for turning digital broadcast signals (ATSC) into analog signals that the set's NTSC tuner could handle.

 

OK, now move ahead to 2012. Now TWC wants to phase out analog cable. So it tells its analog subscribers that some of the channels will now be digital-only and will require what it calls a "digital adapter".

 

So my question is this: How does a "digital adapter" from TWC differ from a digital-to-analog converter box that somebody may have already purchased for OTA use.

 

Does TWC's "digital adapter" serve several purposes: 1) decrypting the encrypted digital signal, 2) serving as a tuner for the unencrypted digital signal so that it can be viewed as a digital channel on a digital set, and 3) converting the unencrypted digital signal to analog so that it can be viewed on an old analog set?

 

And how does the "digital" adapter from TWC differ from a full-fledged set-top box?

 

Obviously, if a person has a digital set, there would be no reason to convert a digital signal to analog.

 

Set-top boxes are really annoying. They take up too much space and use too much energy.

Are TWC's digital adapters any less annoying?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22602406
> 
> 
> OK, here is what is a bit confusing.
> 
> 
> Back when analog broadcasting ended in 2009, people who received analog transmissions OTA and wanted to continue using their analog-only sets had to hook up these things that were called "converter boxes" or digital-to-analog converters. Some people called those things DTAs (for digital-to-analog), but they had nothing to do with the cable company. They were for turning digital broadcast signals (ATSC) into analog signals that the set's NTSC tuner could handle.
> 
> 
> OK, now move ahead to 2012. Now TWC wants to phase out analog cable. So it tells its analog subscribers that some of the channels will now be digital-only and will require what it calls a "digital adapter".
> 
> 
> So my question is this: How does a "digital adapter" from TWC differ from a digital-to-analog converter box that somebody may have already purchased for OTA use.
> 
> 
> Does TWC's "digital adapter" serve several purposes: 1) decrypting the encrypted digital signal, 2) serving as a tuner for the unencrypted digital signal so that it can be viewed as a digital channel on a digital set, and 3) converting the unencrypted digital signal to analog so that it can be viewed on an old analog set?
> 
> 
> And how does the "digital" adapter from TWC differ from a full-fledged set-top box?
> 
> 
> Obviously, if a person has a digital set, there would be no reason to convert a digital signal to analog.
> 
> 
> Set-top boxes are really annoying. They take up too much space and use too much energy.
> 
> Are TWC's digital adapters any less annoying?



the adapter a pretty small they have technicolor adapters for sets that are not HD and Cisco HD adapters for HD sets. They are probably about the size of two decks of cards laid back to back and two stacked on top of each other.


the main benefits are that some of the HD channels that are encrypted such as ESPN HD and TNT HD will now be available with a digital adapter if your system has them non SDV.


----------



## jspENC

How can you tell right now what channels are SDV? I can sort of guess by how some of my HD channels look, and I can tell you that the locals look just as good with cable as they do with my antenna at my location. I think all but a couple of them are SDV. The ones in 1080i definitely are.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22603257
> 
> 
> How can you tell right now what channels are SDV? I can sort of guess by how some of my HD channels look, and I can tell you that the locals look just as good with cable as they do with my antenna at my location. I think all but a couple of them are SDV. The ones in 1080i definitely are.



rule of thumb locals are not SDV! you can pretty much know that most digital channels are SDV except for the very popular ones and locals. TWC in some areas has been using SDV to deliever the digital simulcast of expanded channels and even some of the limited basic digital simulcast.


----------



## xyzzy-wizard

Given the scenario, therefore, that all channels historically in the Basic tier -- other than C-SPAN and the OTA broadcasters -- will go encrypted over time and that some of them could even wind up in SDV, the only future-proof choice for subscribers who don't want a TWC STB is to buy a CableCard device (e.g. the HDHomeRun Prime) that includes a USB interface for TWC's SDV unit. Right?


----------



## veedon


TWC has different names for its tiers (at least the analog ones) than most cable providers have.

The most basic tier and the very cheapest one is called "broadcast cable", which they only offer because federal law requires it. Then the expanded tier that tosses in all of the other non-premium analog channels is called "basic".

With either of those tiers, you get both analog and digital versions of the local stations.

 

Now, what difference does SDV (switched digital video) versus not-SDV make?

Isn't SDV just a way of giving the cable company flexibility in the way that it feeds channels into subscribers' homes?

What practical difference does it make for the subscriber whether the system is SDV or not?


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xyzzy-wizard*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22603861
> 
> 
> Given the scenario, therefore, that all channels historically in the Basic tier -- other than C-SPAN and the OTA broadcasters -- will go encrypted over time and that some of them could even wind up in SDV, the only future-proof choice for subscribers who don't want a TWC STB is to buy a CableCard device (e.g. the HDHomeRun Prime) that includes a USB interface for TWC's SDV unit. Right?



no the channels below 100 are actually moving off of SDV if they had the digital simulcast version in the SDV channel pool. The DTA's cannot tune SDV frequencies so it would defeat the purpose to have them if you can't use them the DTA's have the ability to have a return path for the Cisco 170HD but the FCC won't allow it to be used.


From what TWC did in Rochester NY I believe we might see the standard channel HD versions come off of SDV once everything is digital because they have Fox Business HD available with the DTA's along with ESPN HD and TNT HD.


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22605268
> 
> 
> TWC has different names for its tiers (at least the analog ones) than most cable providers have.
> 
> The most basic tier and the very cheapest one is called "broadcast cable", which they only offer because federal law requires it. Then the expanded tier that tosses in all of the other non-premium analog channels is called "basic".
> 
> With either of those tiers, you get both analog and digital versions of the local stations.
> 
> 
> Now, what difference does SDV (switched digital video) versus not-SDV make?
> 
> Isn't SDV just a way of giving the cable company flexibility in the way that it feeds channels into subscribers' homes?
> 
> What practical difference does it make for the subscriber whether the system is SDV or not?



The ability to watch your locals without a box or the availability of DTA's.


Oh and Locals will never be SDV because the stations would have a fit if they found out they weren't on all the time and not to mention the FCC could get involved.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin120*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14960_10#post_22605759
> 
> 
> 
> From what TWC did in Rochester NY I believe we might see the standard channel HD versions come off of SDV once everything is digital because they have Fox Business HD available with the DTA's along with ESPN HD and TNT HD.


 

You mean TWC might actually do something customer friendly for people who like digital channels, especially ones in high def, but don't want to have a set-top box? It would be nice to have ESPN in high def, with only a small digital adapter, but considering how much money ESPN charges cable systems based on the number of subscribers, I would even more like to see TWC offer an affordable digital package even if it does not include ESPN.

 

Maybe TWC will have to be nice to people for a little while as it pulls the plug on analog cable.

After all, that is the time when people could consider jumping to satellite.


----------



## fmoraes

I know this is a bit off topic here, but I have been having problems with our TWC DVR box for a while. I replaced our old HDC8240 (I think) we a Samsung box and things were a little better at the beginning. But now, it seems the box is really acting up again.


Sometimes, it doesn't record a show at all (says recording conflict or channel not available). Sometimes, we have trouble tuning to a channel, like ESPN (1500). Any thoughts if I should once again look for a new box?


Francisco


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmoraes*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14950_50#post_22640983
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit off topic here, but I have been having problems with our TWC DVR box for a while. I replaced our old HDC8240 (I think) we a Samsung box and things were a little better at the beginning. But now, it seems the box is really acting up again.
> 
> Sometimes, it doesn't record a show at all (says recording conflict or channel not available). Sometimes, we have trouble tuning to a channel, like ESPN (1500). Any thoughts if I should once again look for a new box?
> 
> Francisco



Not off topic at all.







(at least I don't think so)










I would exchange the box. Is it ventilated enough? I know these boxes get very hot and that may be part of the issue is it is too hot. Is it near a heat source? I have a Cisco HD box, and it will get very slow changing channels and freeze up at times, but everyone I talk to about these boxes has the same problem, and I believe it is the software, (the on screen guide and menu display software) more than the box itself.


----------



## fmoraes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22641322
> 
> 
> Not off topic at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (at least I don't think so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would exchange the box. Is it ventilated enough? I know these boxes get very hot and that may be part of the issue is it is too hot. Is it near a heat source? I have a Cisco HD box, and it will get very slow changing channels and freeze up at times, but everyone I talk to about these boxes has the same problem, and I believe it is the software, (the on screen guide and menu display software) more than the box itself.



I believe the box is well ventilated. It is on a shelf with nothing around it, with open space around it. I also think it is the software but convincing TWC about it (I am a software developer, so I know well about bugs in software) it near impossible. It is frustrating to pay for a service and have this quality delivered. The old SA code we had before Navigator was so much better and more stable. I don't even have PIP anymore, which is frustrating (new better box but no PIP?)


Francisco


----------



## EricRobins

Anyone know the status of the D* discussions w/ Capital Broadcasting? What is the likelihood that we loose WRAL/WRAZ come 1 Jan?


----------



## dgmayor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EricRobins*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14940#post_22664479
> 
> 
> Anyone know the status of the D* discussions w/ Capital Broadcasting? What is the likelihood that we loose WRAL/WRAZ come 1 Jan?



I know that they're a family owned and operated company that will fight for what's fair for them and for the viewers like us. Now, back to your thread!


----------



## phishbfm

Ok, so I recently cut the cord. TWC just became too much for me to handle. I bought I Mohu leaf and I've plugged it up, pointed it towards the window and tried a few different areas to get stations. The only ones of note I've gotten to work are PBS, CBS, CW and FOX.


I'm not sure how to read this and figure out how to get ABC/NBC(which tvfool says I should be able to get)....Is there a common pitfall I'm most likely up against? I live in downtown raleigh on Glenwood and in a condo building(2nd floor) FYI.


----------



## scsiraid

ABC and NBC are in the same place as the others (except PBS). They are all in the big antenna farm in Garner. ABC is a VHF-HI frequency which could be a challenge to get with indoor antennas. The others should be pretty easy.


----------



## tylerSC

Sometimes basic rabbit ears are better for VHF than those flat panel antennas. But the Mohu is reportedly better than most. But you can try the Terk HDTVi or amplified HDTVa. It has a very good arrow shaped UHF element and rabbit ears for VHF. The HDTVa is sold at HHG and is one of the better indoor antennas. But cheaper online unless you persuade them to price match. WTVD is ABC on RF11.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phishbfm*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14960_10#post_22665313
> 
> 
> Ok, so I recently cut the cord. TWC just became too much for me to handle. I bought I Mohu leaf and I've plugged it up, pointed it towards the window and tried a few different areas to get stations. The only ones of note I've gotten to work are PBS, CBS, CW and FOX.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to read this and figure out how to get ABC/NBC(which tvfool says I should be able to get)....Is there a common pitfall I'm most likely up against? I live in downtown raleigh on Glenwood and in a condo building(2nd floor) FYI.


 

The main things that will determine whether you can be successful with an indoor antenna are whether you have a window that faces toward the transmitters, whether you can get the antenna as high above ground as possible and as close to the window as possible, and the materials your building is made of. If you are only 10 miles from the transmitters, you should not need any amplification for those stations. Amplification could make reception worse, not better, if the signal is already strong.

 

Make sure you use good quality cable if you have to run a long extension from the antenna to the TV set.

 

WUNC (PBS) has two transmitters, the main one in Chapel Hill that is on RF 25 and a less powerful fill-in translator that broadcasts on RF 30 and is located near the other towers in Garner.


----------



## veedon


A question about outdoor antennas:

 

How big do they have to be to do a decent job in an urban or suburban setting, say within thirty or forty miles of the transmitters?

How high above the roof do they need to extend?


----------



## ProjectSHO89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22668149
> 
> 
> A question about outdoor antennas:
> 
> 
> How big do they have to be to do a decent job in an urban or suburban setting, say within thirty or forty miles of the transmitters?
> 
> How high above the roof do they need to extend?



1. As big as it takes.


2. As high as it takes.


There are no cut and dry dimensions or height that fits all locations and situations, each is unique.


Generally, the antenna has to have reception elements for the frequencies of interest. Then it has to be placed in a physical location where the signals are of adequate strength and quality for reception.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProjectSHO89*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970_10#post_22668697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22668149
> 
> 
> A question about outdoor antennas:
> 
> 
> How big do they have to be to do a decent job in an urban or suburban setting, say within thirty or forty miles of the transmitters?
> 
> How high above the roof do they need to extend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. As big as it takes.
> 
> 
> 2. As high as it takes.
> 
> 
> There are no cut and dry dimensions or height that fits all locations and situations, each is unique.
> 
> 
> Generally, the antenna has to have reception elements for the frequencies of interest. Then it has to be placed in a physical location where the signals are of adequate strength and quality for reception.
Click to expand...

 

Well, I know how big the old-style antennas that claim a range of 65 miles or more are, and I know that those antennas generally extend about a foot above the roofline, maybe a bit less.

 

What I'm wondering about is smaller antennas that claim a range of about 40 miles and are not much bigger than a DirecTV satellite dish. Sometimes it is claimed that those antennas can be mounted on a balcony or at the height of a house's gutters rather than atop the roof.

 

That sounds fishy to me, so I'm wondering if those smaller antennas are mostly marketing hype.


----------



## jspENC

UHF signals (which most channels are located) do not require large horizontal long element reception antennas. I think if I were in this area, I would consider something like a Winegard HD7694P or an Antennacraft HBU33 - The second is the cheapest.


----------



## phishbfm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22667958
> 
> 
> The main things that will determine whether you can be successful with an indoor antenna are whether you have a window that faces toward the transmitters, whether you can get the antenna as high above ground as possible and as close to the window as possible, and the materials your building is made of. If you are only 10 miles from the transmitters, you should not need any amplification for those stations. Amplification could make reception worse, not better, if the signal is already strong.
> 
> 
> Make sure you use good quality cable if you have to run a long extension from the antenna to the TV set.
> 
> 
> WUNC (PBS) has two transmitters, the main one in Chapel Hill that is on RF 25 and a less powerful fill-in translator that broadcasts on RF 30 and is located near the other towers in Garner.



Yeah, the main problem is my only windows point directly west and I'm on the 2nd floor. I'm assuming if I point it SE towards the towers, I won't get too much because I'd be going through my entire building and many walls. I could try rabbit ears but I'm fearing the effort could be futile.


----------



## phishbfm

Also, a question about the Terk HDTVA.....how large is it? Could it hide behind a tv or does it need to be out and pointing towards a window as well? The Mohu was bad enough from a wife standpoint...sitting the hdtva out in the open would be a deal breaker.


----------



## tylerSC

The Mohu is more discreet and easier to hide. But hiding an antenna behind a TV may indeed hinder reception. It should be more out in the open or near a window facing the direction of the signal towers. But you can always try. But the HDTVa is a bit bulkier than the Mohu and the rabbit ears may need to be extended. You may need an outdoor antenna and amp in the attic, and run coax behind the wall down to the TV. If possible. And the 7696 or HBU33 may be good suggestions. Or you could always try the HDTVo and see if it works.


----------



## ProjectSHO89

Unfortunately, hiding an antenna from sight often also hides it from the signals....


----------



## drill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProjectSHO89*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22676440
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, hiding an antenna from sight often also hides it from the signals....



true, but it is always application dependent. i am in north raleigh. i have a terk behind my TV and the reception is fine for everything but WTVD. I have an attic antenna that also has issues with WTVD. the only way to know is to try it.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgmayor*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14950_50#post_22664814
> 
> 
> I know that they're a family owned and operated company that will fight for what's fair for them and for the viewers like us. Now, back to your thread!



That is pretty funny right there!


I'm a Dish customer... also watch OTA... and kind of wondered about this myself, but just saw a commercial last night so I gathered things were still in flux.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22679581
> 
> 
> That is pretty funny right there!
> 
> I'm a Dish customer... also watch OTA... and kind of wondered about this myself, but just saw a commercial last night so I gathered things were still in flux.



Yes, they certainly put a happier face on it than some of the other fights between D* and some locals.


----------



## mcy919

The Wikipedia pages for both WRAZ and Robbins, NC say that Time Warner Cable doesn't carry a Fox affiliate in Robbins. However, after doing some research, it appears that they have the Southern Pines TWC lineup, which carries WRAZ. Can anyone in Robbins confirm this?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAL is back in the free antenna business, this time for DirecTV subscribers

http://www.antennasdirect.com/wral/


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcy919*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22705646
> 
> 
> The Wikipedia pages for both WRAZ and Robbins, NC say that Time Warner Cable doesn't carry a Fox affiliate in Robbins. However, after doing some research, it appears that they have the Southern Pines TWC lineup, which carries WRAZ. Can anyone in Robbins confirm this?


I'm not in Robbins, but if you search TV Guide using Robbins zip code it does not appear TWC even serves the town. The cable company that does serve it does not offer Fox 8 or Fox 50, however.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22728643
> 
> 
> WRAL is back in the free antenna business, this time for DirecTV subscribers
> http://www.antennasdirect.com/wral/


They used to give away the original Channel Master 4228 to anyone interested in their viewing area. And I wonder if they will make the same offer to Charlotte area viewers of WJZY/WMYT. They were also having a dispute with DirecTV regarding those CW and My affilates.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22728649
> 
> 
> I'm not in Robbins, but if you search TV Guide using Robbins zip code it does not appear TWC even serves the town. The cable company that does serve it does not offer Fox 8 or Fox 50, however.


Then what Fox affiliate is carried there, and what Fox channels could be received with an antenna? I guess WCCB is out of range, but not exactly sure where Robbins is located.


----------



## HDMe2

Always interesting how these disputes time out... Dish had a Sinclair issue that potentially affected CW22 and MyNetwork 28... meanwhile DirecTV was adding those in HD at the time.


Flash to now... and while DirecTV is negotiating over CBS 5 and FOX 50... Dish quietly added CW22 and MyNetwork 28 in HD a week or two back.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14970#post_22728871
> 
> 
> Then what Fox affiliate is carried there, and what Fox channels could be received with an antenna? I guess WCCB is out of range, but not exactly sure where Robbins is located.


As far as I can tell there is no Fox affiliate on cable there. I would think WGHP could be received in Moore county.


----------



## Scooper

Hey -

We were all aware of the Direct TV / Capital Broadcasting negotiations. Well, during "It's a wonderful life", I saw a note that NBC17 is in negotiations with Time Warner cable - new one on me !


----------



## ejb1980

Without much detail, it looks like Greensboro and Charlotte wouldn't be an issue to get Fox OTA in Robbins. Raleigh, too, with a decent antenna.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/14950_50#post_22741837
> 
> 
> Hey -
> 
> We were all aware of the Direct TV / Capital Broadcasting negotiations. Well, during "It's a wonderful life", I saw a note that NBC17 is in negotiations with Time Warner cable - new one on me !



Noticed that myself... though in my case it was while watching Sunday Night Football. It sure is weird for all the local issues all of a sudden and (knock on wood) none of them at the moment with Dish, fortunately!


----------



## jamieh1

Directv now has ALERTS channel up for WRAL and WRAZ.


5.1 alerts

50.1 alerts


this is telling you to visit www.directvpromise.com


----------



## HDMe2

I have Dish... my father was watching Ovation (the channel) last night and I saw the same scroll there that I saw for the local NBC station... that Time Warner may be dropping it. I guess there is a connection between Comcast/NBC/Universal and Ovation?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

TWC is removing Ovation because no one cares or watches it... simply put.


The NBC affiliate is owned by Media General, and other than affiliation doesn't have anything to do with Comcast. I haven't seen this but I would assume the TWC systems down east are dropping WNCT as well? They are also Media General owned.


----------



## jspENC

Just install an antenna and be done with all of it.


I was looking at the tv towers today, and notice the candelabra tower is not as tall as the analog tower, and not as high as WTVD's. WTVD's tower is on the right right? if looking from I-40 West? The one on the left is WQDR I believe... and WRAL FM now?


----------



## FrankTheTank2



I am currently at Time Warner "Broadcast TV" plan subscriber which means I only get basic non-cable channels and I don't have a cable box or cable card. When I look at their channel lineup website it shows the HD channels should be available to me starting at channel number 1105 (link: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/channels/channel-lineup.html )


*However, my channel scan on my TV which has a QAM tuner does not pickup any channels higher than about 170. After a full scan I was able to pull in some HD channels for example 3.1 which I believe is CBS which comes in great. What's confusing is that according to the Time Warner website above, there is no channel 3.1. ????


So can I just assume their website listing is wrong (or only for people with cable boxes or cards) and I will have to scan and map my own channels to find which ones are coming in HD? I would like to avoid paying the extra $15 per month for a digital box.


The nice sales girl told me that it would not be a problem and I don't need a cable box to get all the HD channels under the Broadcast TV plan but I think she didn't have all the information or lied to me.


Thanks!


----------



## Scooper

You don't need a tuner box *yet* , but that day will be coming. Just set your digital tuner to scan for cable and it will find them - Depending on if your tuner does the channel remapping, it may map them down to their OTA channels (I have one TV and a Samsung DTBH260F tuner that do this) OR they will find the channels and you will see channels like 76.2, 83,5 etc.(I have another TV that did this) - if your digital tuner does the second you will need to figure out a table that shows you what to put in for what channel.


BTW - I got this from my internet only subscription - I don't get WTVD using this, but the others are there, with both the HD main channels and the SD subchannels. Not a big deal to me since I subscribe to Dish and use OTA antenna anyway.


----------



## FrankTheTank2

Thanks Scooper. I guess I will have to map the channels manually. The frustrating thing is that I am actually paying for both broadcast cable and internet and they are not making it easy to watch broadcast cable despite me paying for that service. On the plus side, the installer pulled the filter from my feed to help boost my signal so I am getting standard cable channels for free. Guess I should not be complaining too much.










Anyone know how to set this up with Windows Media Center? I have tried about 10 different signal configurations and it won't pick up the clear QAM channels even though I know my tuner is capable of receiving them since I did it before using OTA. I think it is getting confused because some channels are analog and some are clear QAM.


----------



## Scooper

My card (a Hauppauge WinHVR1600) has both analog and digital tuners -and it works just fine for both (I use analog to distribute satellite as well ) - even in Media Center.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankTheTank2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22756817
> 
> 
> Thanks Scooper. I guess I will have to map the channels manually. The frustrating thing is that I am actually paying for both broadcast cable and internet and they are not making it easy to watch broadcast cable despite me paying for that service. On the plus side, the installer pulled the filter from my feed to help boost my signal so I am getting standard cable channels for free. Guess I should not be complaining too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to set this up with Windows Media Center? I have tried about 10 different signal configurations and it won't pick up the clear QAM channels even though I know my tuner is capable of receiving them since I did it before using OTA. I think it is getting confused because some channels are analog and some are clear QAM.




Over the Air uses ATSC not QAM to encode TV. While most of the current models do both many older models will only do ATSC.


As a side note many of the new tuners have dropped analog (NTSC). I am guessing that analog to digital hardware is more expensive that a fully digital chip set.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22756979
> 
> 
> Over the Air uses ATSC not QAM to encode TV. While most of the current models do both many older models will only do ATSC.
> 
> As a side note many of the new tuners have dropped analog (NTSC). I am guessing that analog to digital hardware is more expensive that a fully digital chip set.



Okay. That would probably explain why my tuner on my PC cannot get the HD channels because I don't think it supports clear QAM. I am using WinTV HVR850 and their manual states:
_The WinTV-HVR-850 has an ATSC over-the-air digital TV tuner built-in and supports all ATSC formats, up to the high definition 1080i format . The WinTV-HVR-850 will support ATSC broadcasts that are currently being transmitted over-the-air. It will not be able to decode HD broadcasts that come through your cable or satellite box. QAM is not supported.
_


Bummer but at least I now know why its not working with WMC.


----------



## Scooper

The WinHVR 950 DOES support ClearQAM, I believe.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22757324
> 
> 
> The WinHVR 950 DOES support ClearQAM, I believe.



I think that's right. I just ordered one today from Amazon so I will report back here once I get it hooked up. Thanks for your help.


PS. Is there an updated list of clear QAM channels for TWC North Carolina market?


----------



## Scooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankTheTank2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22758723
> 
> 
> I think that's right. I just ordered one today from Amazon so I will report back here once I get it hooked up. Thanks for your help.
> 
> PS. Is there an updated list of clear QAM channels for TWC North Carolina market?



http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ - enter your zipcode


Here's the link to my zipcode (27596)
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineup_web/US:27596#lineup_8717774 


Do note that I can get WRAL and WRAZ in addition to this link's


----------



## jamieh1

WRAL and WRAZ have reached a deal with Directv.


----------



## FrankTheTank2

Does anyone use a CableCard from TWC? Do all new TVs have the proper slot for it? I just bought a new LG 3D TV and I am hoping it has a slot for the cablecard. I searched the manual for "cablecard" and nothing came up?


----------



## scsiraid

I have cablecards in my TiVo's and they work pretty well. In order to use SDV (which TWC uses extensively), you also need a Tuning Adapter (which I have). Cablecards in TV's are not very common anymore. Im not aware of any TV's that supported Tuning Adapters.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22770066
> 
> 
> I have cablecards in my TiVo's and they work pretty well. In order to use SDV (which TWC uses extensively), you also need a Tuning Adapter (which I have). Cablecards in TV's are not very common anymore. Im not aware of any TV's that supported Tuning Adapters.



Darn. I was afraid of that. TWC claims you don't need a cable box to watch all the channels under their cheap "Broadcast TV" package but I am finding it near impossible to do so. I still haven't figured out where all the clear QAM channels are yet but my feeling is that some are not all there or our too high for my TV to pickup. My hope was that adding a CableCard to my TV would be a cheap ($3 per month) solution.


----------



## scsiraid

For just the locals, the cablecard would work fine. The 'TA' is only needed for SDV channels.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22772526
> 
> 
> For just the locals, the cablecard would work fine. The 'TA' is only needed for SDV channels.



I am not sure if my new TV has the proper slot for a CableCard. The manual did not have anything listed. I will check it out once it arrives on Friday.


My other option was to pull in the channels through my Xbox as a windows mediac center extender but that is not going over too well with the wife. She wants something simple and to just be able to turn on the TV using the TV remove and actually have TV stations to watch. The nerve! LOL


----------



## roybishop

I'm pretty sure your new TV won't have a cablecard slot. I don't think any TV manufactured in the last 2 or more years has one. The only cablecard options I know of are Tivo and Windows Media Center tuners.


You should be able to get the HD channels of locals with a basic cable subscription with the "point" or "dash" channel numbers though. For example 5.1 and 5.2 for WRAL in HD and their secondary .2 channel in SD.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22777630
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure your new TV won't have a cablecard slot. I don't think any TV manufactured in the last 2 or more years has one. The only cablecard options I know of are Tivo and Windows Media Center tuners.
> 
> You should be able to get the HD channels of locals with a basic cable subscription with the "point" or "dash" channel numbers though. For example 5.1 and 5.2 for WRAL in HD and their secondary .2 channel in SD.



Is X.1 always the HD version? Are there any channels that don't have a point or dash that are in HD? For some reason I think channel 12 on my TV is in HD but it might just look really nice and be in SD. Thanks.


----------



## Scooper

If you can receive WUNP 36 out of Roanoke Rapids - 36.1 is UNC-EX and 36.2 is the HD UNC

Otherwise - the general rule about x.1 being the HD channel is good.


----------



## veedon


TWC's "broadcast cable" package just includes most of the local stations, a few educational and government channels, the CSPANs, and WGN America.

Some of the channels are only available in analog (the -0 channels) and some are available as digital "clear QAM" channels. (Some are available as both) You should be able to just do a channel scan for both CATV (analog cable) and for the digital channels (DTV or CADTV) and the TV should map whatever it finds. Different brands of TV sets have different ways of designating which channels to scan.

 

The clear QAM channels are moved around frequently without any notice, and they can have goofy channel numbers such as 79-6.

 

Bear in mind that TWC does not always carry every subchannel that is available OTA. For instance, I don't think TWC carries the qubo and IonLife subchannels of WRPX.

And WUNC is a bit strange because on TWC it has a subchannel UNC-MX ( a "mix" of programming) that is not available OTA.

 

TWC may have moved a few channels off of clear QAM and into an encrypted setup that requires an adapter, but I think the local stations have to remain clear QAM until TWC completely discontinues analog cable. Then the FCC rules will allow them to encrypt all of the local stations.


----------



## veedon


When you scan for the "clear QAM" digital channels, which are usually the local channels that TWC chooses to carry, the way things usually work is that the TV's tuner will decode what the virtual channel number (the channel number that the station uses for marketing purposes) is and display that instead of the goofy QAM channel number. So, using WNCN as an example, 17-1 is the displayed channel number for the main channel (NBC, with most programming in HD), and 17-2 is the AntennaTV channel (in SD). This matches the channel numbers that are displayed if you just use an antenna to receive OTA signals. For most channels, only the -1 channel carries HD programming, although WTVD (ABC 11) has HD on both 11-1 and 11-2.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22780379
> 
> 
> When you scan for the "clear QAM" digital channels, which are usually the local channels that TWC chooses to carry, the way things usually work is that the TV's tuner will decode what the virtual channel number (the channel number that the station uses for marketing purposes) is and display that instead of the goofy QAM channel number. So, using WNCN as an example, 17-1 is the displayed channel number for the main channel (NBC, with most programming in HD), and 17-2 is the AntennaTV channel (in SD). This matches the channel numbers that are displayed if you just use an antenna to receive OTA signals. For most channels, only the -1 channel carries HD programming, although WTVD (ABC 11) has HD on both 11-1 and 11-2.



Thank you Veedon. My new TV arrives tonight and I can't wait to do a scan and see what I can pickup. The TWC installer said he removed the filter from from my feed (he was messing around up on the telephone pole) so I think I will also be able to get basic cable as well but they may not be in HD.


----------



## cgreco

I was able to get the TWC Basic TV channel lineup bundled with my Internet service for about a buck more than I was already paying for Internet. I've been OTA-only since August 2008, and even before that I was never a TWC TV subscriber. I was reading earlier posts about DTA boxes, which seem to be what I need to get the HD versions of the channels in the Basic TV lineup (besides locals) if I don't get any full-blown STBs from TWC. *Does anyone know who I talk to, or where I have to go, to get a DTA? Anyone know how much extra TWC will charge me each month for the DTA?* The TWC rep I worked with told me it was almost $10 for an STB and remote so I figure it has to be less than that. He also didn't know anything about DTAs.


Thanks,

cgreco


----------



## dundakitty

I have TWC's basic cable service directly connected to a Panasonic TV without a STB. I don't have much of a problem with the Clear-QAM HD versions of ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX. HD versions of CW and ION are also available, but I rarely watch them. Occasionally TWC remaps the channels and they don't update the PSIP data right away. When that happens I have to tune to the physical channel like 99.1 instead of the mapped channel like 11.1. Finding the physical channel can be difficult, which is where web sites like
http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels come in handy.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22799098
> 
> 
> I was able to get the TWC Basic TV channel lineup bundled with my Internet service for about a buck more than I was already paying for Internet. I've been OTA-only since August 2008, and even before that I was never a TWC TV subscriber. I was reading earlier posts about DTA boxes, which seem to be what I need to get the HD versions of the channels in the Basic TV lineup (besides locals) if I don't get any full-blown STBs from TWC. *Does anyone know who I talk to, or where I have to go, to get a DTA? Anyone know how much extra TWC will charge me each month for the DTA?* The TWC rep I worked with told me it was almost $10 for an STB and remote so I figure it has to be less than that. He also didn't know anything about DTAs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> cgreco



I would suggest you do a channel scan first to see what channels you get and what they look like. I am in the same boat as you and I am not using a box. I get about 20 channels in HD (clear QAM) and the rest are standard def. but they look okay and it was not worth paying an extra $10.95 per month for a STB.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/equipment.html


----------



## alex7577

I've done some searching through this thread and can't find the info I'm looking for.


Does anyone know the latest/recommended models of the HD DVR's and HD SA's that TWC in Raleigh/Durham is handing out. I've got a 2 year samsung and some older Scientific Atlanta's I'd like to trade in for some newer models.



Thanks!


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgreco*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15010_10#post_22799098
> 
> 
> I was able to get the TWC Basic TV channel lineup bundled with my Internet service for about a buck more than I was already paying for Internet. I've been OTA-only since August 2008, and even before that I was never a TWC TV subscriber. I was reading earlier posts about DTA boxes, which seem to be what I need to get the HD versions of the channels in the Basic TV lineup (besides locals) if I don't get any full-blown STBs from TWC. *Does anyone know who I talk to, or where I have to go, to get a DTA? Anyone know how much extra TWC will charge me each month for the DTA?* The TWC rep I worked with told me it was almost $10 for an STB and remote so I figure it has to be less than that. He also didn't know anything about DTAs.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> cgreco


 

TWC has been offering free digital adapters to customers who subscribe to either of its two primarily non-digital packages, the broadcast cable package and the basic cable package. (Both packages still include the locals in unencrypted clear QAM.) That's because they have moved a few of the more obscure analog cable channels over to encrypted digital, which cannot be decoded even by a digital set with a QAM tuner.

 

I have heard that the demand for the adapters has been higher than expected, so there might be delays in filling orders.

 

However, I am not sure that the digital versions of the channels that have been moved out of analog are HD channels. They might just be SD digital.

 

To get HD versions of the channels that people think of as the top cable channels, such as ESPN, I'm pretty sure that you have to pony up for the digital cable package, including the set-top box (unless you use a cable card).


----------



## kevin120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22802119
> 
> 
> TWC has been offering free digital adapters to customers who subscribe to either of its two primarily non-digital packages, the broadcast cable package and the basic cable package. (Both packages still include the locals in unencrypted clear QAM.) That's because they have moved a few of the more obscure analog cable channels over to encrypted digital, which cannot be decoded even by a digital set with a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> I have heard that the demand for the adapters has been higher than expected, so there might be delays in filling orders.
> 
> 
> However, I am not sure that the digital versions of the channels that have been moved out of analog are HD channels. They might just be SD digital.
> 
> 
> To get HD versions of the channels that people think of as the top cable channels, such as ESPN, I'm pretty sure that you have to pony up for the digital cable package, including the set-top box (unless you use a cable card).



You can get digital adapters if you have higher than analog only tiers. I ordered one in North Texas with having a digital package so yes you can order them. I believe they are offering them to everyone so that they can move the analog tier to digital only pretty quick once the adapters are in place.


----------



## jspENC

I am picking up several of the Raleigh channels right now, thanks to adding a Winegard AP8700 to my Winegard HD8800 UHF antenna. I have splits to four devices, yet I can still watch these channels at nearly 11 AM.... Pretty sweet setup!


----------



## tarheelone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22802119
> 
> 
> TWC has been offering free digital adapters to customers who subscribe to either of its two primarily non-digital packages, the broadcast cable package and the basic cable package. (Both packages still include the locals in unencrypted clear QAM.) That's because they have moved a few of the more obscure analog cable channels over to encrypted digital, which cannot be decoded even by a digital set with a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> I have heard that the demand for the adapters has been higher than expected, so there might be delays in filling orders.
> 
> 
> However, I am not sure that the digital versions of the channels that have been moved out of analog are HD channels. They might just be SD digital.
> 
> 
> To get HD versions of the channels that people think of as the top cable channels, such as ESPN, I'm pretty sure that you have to pony up for the digital cable package, including the set-top box (unless you use a cable card).



Actually the way I understand it, the channels were just moved to digital, not encrypted digital. According to Time Warner's digital adapter webpage( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/tv/digital-adapters.html ) , if you have a QAM tuner you don't need an adapter and will still be able to get the channels for now. ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/what-if-i-dont-do-anything.html ).


Furthermore, the adapters are only SD, so all channels will come through 4:3.( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/why-does-the-picture-not-fill-.html ) They are planning to offer HD digital adapters later this year. ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/if-i-currently-have-time-warne.html ) As of right now, the adapters are only useful for 4:3 TVs.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarheelone*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15020_10#post_22805842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22802119
> 
> 
> TWC has been offering free digital adapters ... That's because they have moved a few of the more obscure analog cable channels over to encrypted digital, which cannot be decoded even by a digital set with a QAM tuner.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the way I understand it, the channels were just moved to digital, not encrypted digital. According to Time Warner's digital adapter webpage( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/topics/tv/digital-adapters.html ) , if you have a QAM tuner you don't need an adapter and will still be able to get the channels for now. ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/what-if-i-dont-do-anything.html ).
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the adapters are only SD, so all channels will come through 4:3.( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/why-does-the-picture-not-fill-.html ) They are planning to offer HD digital adapters later this year. ( http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/support/faqs/faqs-tv/digitalcon/if-i-currently-have-time-warne.html ) As of right now, the adapters are only useful for 4:3 TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this news story paints a different picture:
> 
> 
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/troubleshooter&id=8920795
> 
> 
> 
> A snippet: "However, even with a digital tuner on your TV, as a Time Warner customer, you still won't get C-Span, CMT, OWN, VH-1 Classics, Discovery Fitness & Health, Lifetime Movie Network, TruTV and the Golf Channel unless you have a cable box, cable card, or adapter from Time Warner. "
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible that the fellow has an ATSC tuner but not a QAM tuner in his digital set. But the story sure makes it sound as though TWC has encrypted at least some of the channels that it has moved over from analog to digital.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the cheapest TWC package available (broadcast cable), but I only watch it when OTA is not giving good reception or when I want to watch News 14 Carolinas or WGN America. Most of the time I prefer to watch the locals OTA rather than dealing with clear QAM. I have not even bothered to see what is available via clear QAM now.
Click to expand...


----------



## gstelmack

My parents definitely lost some (not all) channels, and were forced to get the adapter boxes to keep watching them.


----------



## jspENC

You do get an HDMI cable with the adapter and a few cable channels in HD, along with locals.


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000#post_22810255
> 
> 
> You do get an HDMI cable with the adapter and a few cable channels in HD, along with locals.



is the adapter the same as a "cablecard" ? I am not sure what this looks like.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrankTheTank2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15000_50#post_22810274
> 
> 
> is the adapter the same as a "cablecard" ? I am not sure what this looks like.



I don't know that, but I know it doesn't tune switched digital delivered channels.


----------



## jamieh1

For people in the Ral/Durham market that can receive WITN 7 from Washinton/Greenville area. WITN has built a new studio in Greenville. The station just started running on air signal thru the new studio. They have launched 3 full time channels. WITN 1 NBC HD, WITN 2 My Network TV and WITN 3 Me TV.


News production will soon move over to the new studio and they will be full HD with its news.


----------



## jspENC

WITN has a blowtorch signal on 32, so many of you in Wake, Harnett, Cumberland, Johnston, Franklin counties should see it if you have a good outdoor setup.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030_10#post_22813027
> 
> 
> WITN has a blowtorch signal on 32, so many of you in Wake, Harnett, Cumberland, Johnston, Franklin counties should see it if you have a good outdoor setup.


Watching Jeopardy on WITN right now in Virginia Beach!


----------



## jspENC

I'm wathcing All in the Family on Antenna 17.2


----------



## Retspin

Wow, that's a pretty good hall. Is WITN a regular catch in VA Beach? How about other NC stations? I would think that It would easier for you to get NC stations than it would be for us to get VA stations around here because of the FCC tower height limits in VA.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

The warm weather is creating some good DX conditions. I usually scan between 93.3 and 94.3 on my car radio to keep from using up a preset and all day it has been stopping on 93.7 WNOB, so I'm not surprised he's seeing our market as well.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Retspin*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030_10#post_22813661
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a pretty good hall. Is WITN a regular catch in VA Beach? How about other NC stations? I would think that It would easier for you to get NC stations than it would be for us to get VA stations around here because of the FCC tower height limits in VA.


Really don't check too much like I use to. I did point the antenna that way to see if I could get them. Rescanned this morning and got WITN, WNCT and WUNK/Greenville... Antenna is in the attic...


----------



## jspENC

The TV stations really under estimate their coverage. All they care about is if people in their survey can get their channel. I wish stations would put up information about the correct way to install antennas and pre-amps to hook up a whole house network to OTA. They would get more viewers I believe. I am the proof that a properly installed outdoor antenna will get channels at long distance.


----------



## VARTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030_10#post_22815176
> 
> 
> The TV stations really under estimate their coverage. All they care about is if people in their survey can get their channel. I wish stations would put up information about the correct way to install antennas and pre-amps to hook up a whole house network to OTA. They would get more viewers I believe. I am the proof that a properly installed outdoor antenna will get channels at long distance.


I wish I had checked WITN before the NBC football games last weekend. I believe our NBC station is using some older encoders...


----------



## cdipierr2

Is anyone else having issues with WTVD sound over TWC? Last week during a few shows including during Last Resort they lost the center channel completely, blanking about 3 or 4 minutes of dialog. Since then, I seem to be getting a stereo mix instead of 5.1.


----------



## ChuckBoozer

Anyone having OTA signal quality issues with WRDC 28.1? My signal quality has really decreased (20-30 points) in the last couple of weeks.....also seems to be worse at night.


All of the other stations broadcasting from the Garner Antenna Farm come in fine.....I live in Clayton....only 9 miles from the transmitters.


----------



## jspENC

Chuck,


It's probably atmospheric conditions. I have been picking up WRDC stronger than any other station from this area lately, including last night. You probably are being overloaded with signal during these good conditions for DX.


----------



## ddi

I experienced the same dropout during Last Resort last week. I don't know about the stereo mix.


----------



## HDMe2

I had audio dropouts on dialog (center channel) a couple of times during Last Resort last week also. I was actually talking about it in the Last Resort thread.


I was watching via Dish (not OTA)... if it happened on Time Warner as well... then I lean towards it being a WTVD issue and not a transmission one from either Dish or Time Warner.


----------



## jamieh1

WNCT from Greenville CBS HD has now added a 2nd HD channel.


Its sub channel The CW was SD but is now in 720p HD.


9.1 WNCT CBS HD 1080i

9.2 WNCT CW HD 720p


----------



## dvsmith

TV Guide On Screen appears to have gone silent in the Triangle.


RIP, TVGOS.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Anyone notice trouble picking up WRAY 30? I have not had a signal from them in several days and others report the same thing on the Greenville thread.


----------



## ChuckBoozer

Yes, my signal completely disappeared several days ago.....went from 60's-70's to zero.....


Wasn't sure if they had possibly changed frequencies or were having transomission problems.


I live in Clayton.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I did a rescan yesterday and it totally disappeared. They must be having transmitter problems.


----------



## Scooper

WRAY is back on the air.


----------



## ChuckBoozer

Still not seeing WRAY....did the frequency change?


----------



## Scooper

still on channel 42, mapped to 30


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I still don't have the channel either.


They must be at very low power. It has never been a good signal for me so any drop would kill it. At Youngsville you are near the tower site in Spring Hope.


----------



## bnishida

This is slightly off topic but do any of the local ISP's support Netflix Super HD yet?


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030#post_23021181
> 
> 
> This is slightly off topic but do any of the local ISP's support Netflix Super HD yet?



I am not sure but I recently setup a 105" screen and I am quite impressed with heir streaming quality! It starts off as crap but within a minute or two it looks better than 720p!


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyekode*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030#post_23021648
> 
> 
> I am not sure but I recently setup a 105" screen and I am quite impressed with heir streaming quality! It starts off as crap but within a minute or two it looks better than 720p!



You can check by going here: https://signup.netflix.com/superhd 


I know TWC does not yet support it so I am looking for options. Having super HD also means you can do netflix 3d streaming.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Suddenlink has joined i believe. Not in Raleigh proper but they do serve Nash and Edgecombe counties in the Raleigh DMA.


----------



## eyekode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15030#post_23021814
> 
> 
> You can check by going here: https://signup.netflix.com/superhd
> 
> 
> I know TWC does not yet support it so I am looking for options. Having super HD also means you can do netflix 3d streaming.



Thanks for the link. I am not getting superhd. But I must say even on my 105" screen using a 1080p projector from 10 feet away it looks quite good. Better then DVD!


----------



## ejb1980

WUVC 40-3 Bounce TV - how long has this been there?


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060_10#post_23034844
> 
> 
> WUVC 40-3 Bounce TV - how long has this been there?


Since Feb. 22, according to the N&O.

There was an announcement about an agreement between Bounce and Univision back in December.

 

http://www.tvnewscheck.com/article/64093/univision-to-air-bounce-tv-in-7-top-markets


----------



## jspENC

Can anyone who receives both WRAL and WNCT compare their digital 5.1 sound and see if they sound identical. Some of us on WNCT are not getting the surrounds when we think we should be.


----------



## Scooper

Any news anybody ? ( AKA Bounce)


----------



## bnishida

Anyone interested in this? https://aereo.com/preregister


----------



## dundakitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23175913
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in this? https://aereo.com/preregister


I preregistered several weeks ago.


----------



## efranklin002

I've recently been thinking about finally cutting the cord on TWC. I've heard about the TV Fool site so I thought I would check it out to see what stations I can receive with an antenna and the results I got are pretty disappointing. I live in Durham, right inside of RTP and according to TV fool the only stations in the green are PBS, Univision and W24CP(have no idea what channel that is). My question is are these results pretty accurate? Is there anything I can do to receive better stations or is there an antenna people recommend? Or am I screwed because of my location?


----------



## Mr Tony

according to Rabbit Ears W24CP is 3ABN (3 angels network) based in Durham


----------



## Scooper

Anything in Green and yellow should be easily receivable - but you may need more antenna that you were counting on, and it really should be placed outside above the roof. Most of our local stations are just east of Garner (you can see them easily driving down I-40 down to Smithfield / Benson)


----------



## posg

It appears that Time Warner has switched several HD channels from Switched Video to Linear feeds. What this means in access to these channels with a one way Cable Card or Digital Tuning Adapter.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23200326
> 
> 
> It appears that Time Warner has switched several HD channels from Switched Video to Linear feeds. What this means in access to these channels with a one way Cable Card or Digital Tuning Adapter.



Which channels are you referring to?


----------



## posg

DISNEY, NICK, ABCFAM, CARTOON, TBS, USA, TNT, FX, BRAVO, LIFETIME, DISCOVERY, ESPN, ESPN2, AMC, TCM, NEWS 14, FOXNEWS (HBO, SHO) are all coming through in HD on my Digital Tuner adapter on ALL channels they are on. Example, USA is in HD on channel 25, 300 & 1300. The locals however are only in HD in the 1000's.


----------



## jspENC

What do you guys think of Centurylink Prism HD? I think it looks incredible. The system certainly blows away cable IMO. Anyone have it?


----------



## ybsane


IMAG0088.jpg 458k .jpg file


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23203725
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of Centurylink Prism HD? I think it looks incredible. The system certainly blows away cable IMO. Anyone have it?



They are running GPON FTTH with Microsoft Middleware which is very nice. I seen Northstate's set up with this middleware and it very expensive and blows aware Minerva which I using in my system with Calix.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I honestly thought Prism was a VDSL solution like U-Verse. Learn something new every day.


I guess the Prism name lends to fiber though, duh


----------



## Trip in VA

So who is seeing the "Dish" slate on 56-1? Transmitter is in Durham.


- Trip


----------



## Scooper

Don't see anything here


----------



## sooke

Is TWC offerring any DVRs better than the SA8300HD yet? My SA8300HD is acting flaky and I want to swap it for a working DVR. Should I ask for another SA8300HD, or is there a better model out now?


By "flaky", I mean it forgets what it has recorded, everyday, until I re-boot it. Then it remembers for a few hours. Very wierd.


Thanks.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *posg*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15050_50#post_23200326
> 
> 
> It appears that Time Warner has switched several HD channels from Switched Video to Linear feeds. What this means in access to these channels with a one way Cable Card or Digital Tuning Adapter.



They've done the same thing in my area. The HD quality to me isn't very good during fast motion and does not hold a candle to OTA reception, or to Centurylinks HD


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23318092
> 
> 
> So who is seeing the "Dish" slate on 56-1? Transmitter is in Durham.
> 
> 
> - Trip



Is that the RF? If so, there is nothing here in Burlington, but I will check at night.


----------



## Trip in VA

Yes, RF56.


- Trip


----------



## hpman247

Quick question...


I have a friend moving to Stem, NC. Near Butner. He is looking at getting only the HD locals. I was thinking of telling him to get the Terk HDTVa Antenna.


Do you all think this antenna will be powerful enough at that location to pull in the big 4?


Thanks


----------



## Scooper

From Butner ?


That's not enough antenna for either Raleigh OR Greensboro stations.. Most of the Raleigh stations are just east of Garner.. he can probably get WUNC 4 from Chapel Hill ok with that... but probably not too much else..


----------



## jamieh1

Anyone that can get WITN 7 from Greenville NC, they launched there new HD studios today.

http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/WITN-Starts-HD-Broadcasts-From-New-Greenville-Studio-210271561.html 


    
 
 
 
 
 
 North Carolina's first television station built from the ground up for HD began broadcasting local newscasts today.


Dave Jordan and Lynnette Taylor anchored WITN's News at Noon from our new broadcast facility on Arlington Boulevard in Greenville.


Plans for the new building began several years ago after a commitment from WITN's owner, Gray Television, Inc., to move the station's studios to Greenville. Construction on the state-of-the-art facility began last summer, while WITN's master control began using it the first of the year to broadcast the three WITN digital channels.


For the past month, anchors and newscast directors have been splitting their time between the existing Washington studios and the new facility for training. Everything in the building is new, which means news and production employees had to learn several new systems before the HD facility could start broadcasting locally originated programming.


WITN continues to have local offices in Washington, New Bern and Jacksonville.


For behind-the-scene photos and video tours of the new HD studio, visit WITN on Facebook.


----------



## Retspin

WITN looks really good. They should be proud of what they have accomplished. I guess WNCT is in a race to be the last in the state to go HD news.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Retspin*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23396095
> 
> 
> WITN looks really good. They should be proud of what they have accomplished. I guess WNCT is in a race to be the last in the state to go HD news.


Along with WCNC in Charlotte. But I keep hoping they are about to get there.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Retspin*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15080_10#post_23396095
> 
> 
> WITN looks really good. They should be proud of what they have accomplished. I guess WNCT is in a race to be the last in the state to go HD news.


 

When you easterners mention WNCT (your CBS affiliate), it confuses me.

You see, 'round these parts we have a station called WNCN, and it's an NBC affiliate.

It used to call itself NBC-17, but lately it has been prominently featuring the WNCN call letters.


----------



## Retspin

WNCT and WNCN are both owned by Media General which is based in Richmond.


----------



## jamieh1

 http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/WITN-Starts-HD-Broadcasts-From-New-Greenville-Studio-210271561.html 


video tour of NEW HD studio at WITN in Greenville.


----------



## AndThenScottSays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23396192
> 
> 
> Along with WCNC in Charlotte. But I keep hoping they are about to get there.


WCNC is at least 16:9 SD. WNCT is still 4:3 with a poor quality picture at that.


I honestly can't think of anyone else doing 4:3 news in this state. That LP up in Boone does, if you want to count them. No full power that I know of does.


----------



## ejb1980

Even low-power WGSR has HD local news...


----------



## jspENC

Wnct has been Weak and in last place for several years now. It's a shame because they used to be around the east. Theyd have two hdhd signals on channel 9 and CBS looks rough.


----------



## sjay

I live Cary and have TWC and I am seeing a lot of pixelation/break up lately on local channels in HD. I have 2 set top boxes and I see it on both. My daughter lives in Holly Springs and has TWC and I saw it on her digital TV without a set top box yesterday. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## FrankTheTank2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23415529
> 
> 
> I live Cary and have TWC and I am seeing a lot of pixelation/break up lately on local channels in HD. I have 2 set top boxes and I see it on both. My daughter lives in Holly Springs and has TWC and I saw it on her digital TV without a set top box yesterday. Is anyone else seeing this?



Yes from Charlotte. TWC did something last week with their broadcast channels. A lot of my channels got moved around and even the digital ones don't look HD and some don't extend the full length of my TV screen.


They sent me some free TV adapters which I have not had to use yet but I will try to hook them up to see if that fixes the issue. I really hate to have to add another remote control into my mix......


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23415529
> 
> 
> I live Cary and have TWC and I am seeing a lot of pixelation/break up lately on local channels in HD. I have 2 set top boxes and I see it on both. My daughter lives in Holly Springs and has TWC and I saw it on her digital TV without a set top box yesterday. Is anyone else seeing this?



Is this happening on all channels at your daughter's house, or mainly on WRAL (5-1) and WRAZ (50-1)?


----------



## raleigh1208

Good to see your post. I've been having bad pixilation on WRAL HD on my two TWC cable boxes for a few weeks, and some missing channels. I live in north Raleigh. The TWC technician came last week and ran a new cable from the box in my yard to my house. It improved the reception for the cable box siting right near the connection coming into the house. But for the cable box on the other side of the house, fartherest away from where the cable comes into the house, I'm still getting pixilation on WRAL, channel 1105, but no other channels. The missing channels have been restored, however. The TWC technician blamed the cable wiring in my house. I was accepting this explanation, giving my house is 15 years old, until I read this thread. I also wondered why the problem was just WRAL, and not other channels, if it was an old wiring problem. Does this sound like a wiring issue, or something else? Thanks!


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raleigh1208*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23423338
> 
> 
> ...I was accepting this explanation, giving my house is 15 years old, until I read this thread. I also wondered why the problem was just WRAL, and not other channels, if it was an old wiring problem. Does this sound like a wiring issue, or something else? Thanks!



I'd lean toward something else, but I wouldn't rule out wiring if the new wire they ran helped your situation.


I believe that WRAL and WRAZ ended up on QAM channel 121 with the latest channel reorg. Maybe that channel and/or some parameter they have changed along with the channel moves tickles problems in some QAM tuners but not others?


----------



## dah12

Short summary: you need an amp on your cable line to fix the problem.


Full story: Yes, you're right about the pixelation on those TWC channels. The change happened on Wednesday May 29 most likely. TWC moved the location of some of the local channels on their physical QAM channels. ABC WTVD stayed at 99 and several other channels stayed put, but NBC 17 moved from 84 to 120 and WRAL and WRAZ moved from 85 to 121. I have an HD HomeRun CableCard tuner that finds the channels same as a cable box, but it's more transparent to me to tell what frequency they're on. It also gives me signal meter to see my power readings.


What I saw was ABC "reception" stayed same, solid, no issues, but I was getting pixelation and signal drops due to lower signal levels at 120 and 121 (121 worse than 120). Annoying and unacceptable, but I was able to easily diagnose the problem since I could see the information above. By moving those channels to the higher frequencies, they need more power to push them around the cable, and I just didn't have the power. The solution is an amplifier.


I didn't want to pay money for something that TWC should fix so I called TWC Tech Support and told them "here's my problem, I need a truck roll so they can install an amp and it'll fix my problem." I think I spoke over the person's head on the phone so they just said yes and scheduled the truck roll with no questions asked. Then on the day of the appointment the guy was two hours late for my hour-long appointment window, I had to leave, and convinced him to leave the amp in my mailbox for a self install. He agreed, did it, I installed the amp, and signal levels are back to 100% even on the high frequencies. Check. Honestly the best and most painless customer support experience I've ever had with TWC.


There's a note I saw about the channel location change on TWC's website but I can't find it now. Here's another reference though that will back up my experience. So get an amp to boost the signal on NBC, FOX, and CBS, and I'll bet you've had no new issues with ABC.

http://www.wral.com/twc-viewers-should-rescan-channels/12525487/ 


BTW my house is less than 7 years old and I had the issue even with no splits from the street. If you've got any splits, e.g. to run a cable box and a router, you're most likely sunk with this change... gonna cost TWC a lot of truck rolls to fix the problem if they don't get the word out about amps or if they keep blaming the customer. Amusingly I saw new cable being run in my neighborhood yesterday for several houses, I'm guessing this is why.


----------



## raleigh1208

Thanks for the great information. Unfortunately, you lost me a couple of times and I need to ask you a couple of novice questions. First, what's a truck roll? Second, it sounds like I need an amp on my cable line as you suggest. Questions--do I get the amp from TWC? Do they install it? Is it installed at the cable box in the yard, at the side of the house, or where the cable comes out of the wall and into the TV? If it's cheap enough and easy to install, is an amp something I can buy and install and avoid the hassle of dealing with TWC? Thanks in advance for spoon feeding it to me!


----------



## dah12

Sorry about that, I was kind of all over the place.

First "truck roll"... and it may not be a common term... meant that restarting my cable box isn't going to fix this problem, and I need the technician to get in his truck and roll out to my house.


Second, assuming you've got the same problem as me, an amplifier should fix it. The exact model that the technician gave me was an Antronix ARA4-8, which can be bought on EBay for $10-29 right now. It's essentially a 4-way splitter that also boosts the signal. You'd want to put it as close to the first thing into your house as you can. (Amplify the cleanest signal you can.) For me, cable comes into my house at one point and then splits out from there, so I feed the original signal into it and then four splits out to the house from it. It needs to be plugged into power too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTRONIX-ARA4-8-CALBE-TV-AMPLIFIER-/251191423413?pt=US_Signal_Amplifiers_Filters&hash=item3a7c2cf1b5 


It boosts the signal 8db. Each two-way split drops the signal -3.5db, so essentially this lets you split twice more after the amplifier and your signal should still be as strong as the one feeding into your house. Or just straight into your cable box should be fine too.


It's no more difficult than putting in a splitter, so if that doesn't scare you, this won't either. I had TWC fix it out of principle because I pay for that service. If your time to call them and wait for the cable guy is worth at least $10, you can just buy it yourself and skip them.


Now the more technical part, and I apologize if this is too elementary, but it makes complete sense why your one cable box works well and the second doesn't. Picture all the twisted wires in your cable. Lower frequencies are near the middle of the cable, higher frequencies have to loop around the outside of the diameter. The signal loses a bit of power over distance as it travels, similar to friction, and the trip around the outside of the wire is longer than the middle, so it takes more power for those higher frequencies than lower ones. Digital signals are essentially all or nothing, so you either have enough power to give a picture or you don't. If the signal from the street is borderline, you might have enough to transmit the lower frequencies but the higher ones are below the threshold. You can imagine there's just a bit of bounce in the signal, so if say 50% signal is the threshold and you spend most time at 51% but occasionally drop to 49%, there's your pixelation. And since signal is lost over distance, the box closer to the street works better than the one further away in your house. In my case before the amplifier, WTVD on physical channel 99 was at 100% and WRAL on 121 was well below that, at the borderline threshold. NBC 17 is on 120 now (cable box 1117), so if you aren't getting pixelation there, you're really close to having the necessary signal and this should fix it for you.


So I'm sure people here would be happy to help, but I can tell you that at least in my case, the amplifier mentioned above got me from say 49-51% to a solid 80+% with plenty of breathing room and no more pixelation.


----------



## dah12

Just looked at that EBay link I posted... it may not come with the plug for power, which would be a headache. Might want to ante up for the $30 new ones.


----------



## sooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23425903
> 
> 
> Just looked at that EBay link I posted... it may not come with the plug for power, which would be a headache. Might want to ante up for the $30 new ones.



I bought one at Radio Shack 4 or 5 years ago and have been using it ever since, so that is another option. Can't remember what I paid for it.


----------



## sooke

My SA8300HD DVR from TWC finally died. I think the disk drive went bad because it lost everything I had recorded and wouldn't record anything new. Other than that it worked fine (could still watch TV). It had been flaky for about a month, during which, if I rebooted the thing it would suddenly "remember" everything I recorded and I could watch them. But yesterday not even rebooting would work. So I took it in to TWC today (Atlantic Ave office) and swapped it.


I didn't know what brand to ask for (if one was more reliable/better than the others, etc). Apparently there are three brands in use by TWC: Scientific Atlantic, Cisco, and Samsung. They gave me a Samsung. So far it seems to be working fine. Great thing is, this new one has 500GB HDD. That's 3 times the storage I had with the old SA3800HD (160GB HDD).


I'ld be curious if anyone has a strong opinion about which box is best from TWC.


----------



## blackdot

I am in Cary and while I don't have any pixelation on the local stations, CNN has gotten really bad. It goes in and out. It started yesterday. I don't have digital cable, just the standard Time Warner version. CNN is the only station at my house that seems to be affected.


The local stations also got moved around yesterday but that was an easy fix. Just had the tv refind the stations.


ATT came by this afternoon for the third or fourth time in a year wanting to sell me U-Verse.


----------



## sjay

Thanks for the explanation.

I think that is what my daughter and I are seeing. I already have an amplifier but I have a complicated

layout so I will have to see what I can do.

I am sure it will fix my daughters house. I told her to call TWC


----------



## difuse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15060#post_23318092
> 
> 
> So who is seeing the "Dish" slate on 56-1? Transmitter is in Durham.
> 
> 
> - Trip


I ran into it by accident during a rescan. I'm every bit of 80 miles west of Durham, so i imagine it is weather related reception. 56.1, the "DISH" Logo.

It probably will not be my favorite viewing..


----------



## difuse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *difuse*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23471598
> 
> 
> I ran into it by accident during a rescan. I'm every bit of 80 miles west of Durham, so i imagine it is weather related reception. 56.1, the "DISH" Logo.
> 
> It probably will not be my favorite viewing..


Kannapolis , maybe


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *difuse*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23471598
> 
> 
> I ran into it by accident during a rescan. I'm every bit of 80 miles west of Durham, so i imagine it is weather related reception. 56.1, the "DISH" Logo.
> 
> It probably will not be my favorite viewing..


Are they going to offer any kind of programming on this channel? or just show the logo forever?


----------



## vidiot1985

Did anyone having problems with WRAZ-50 and WRAL-5 reception from TWC see the problems magically go away without doing anything different in the last few days?


----------



## roybishop

Yes, we've been having breakups in both video and audio and had placed a service call 2 days ago which was schedule for Thursday. This morning all seemed well again and I cancelled the call.


----------



## difuse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23473449
> 
> 
> Are they going to offer any kind of programming on this channel? or just show the logo forever?


The channel 56 stream will presumably be a ATSC-M/H mobile subscription service.

I'm not really sure how that might work out.


----------



## ejb1980

Today, I noticed that my Directv AM21 had added 40-4 to the EPG, but there is no programming, just a blank screen. Bounce TV is also gone on 40-3. Bounce TV remains on WCWG 20-4.

Upon switching to my actual OTA feed on the TV, I also see that 40-2 is no longer called WTNC. All 4 WUVC feeds are labeled WUVC-DT OTA. Unimas 40-2 is still called WTNC on Directv.


Rabbit Ears, which usually is the first to update, has not reflected the changes. Does anyone here have any info?


----------



## ejb1980

Get TV is now on WUVC 40-4.


----------



## Trip in VA

I'm guessing it's a promo loop (and 3 months is a REALLY long time to run a promo loop). Any web address noted for the network?


- Trip


----------



## ejb1980

Nothing. What you see is all the info on screen (nothing hidden under Directv banner). I didn't have time to check "real" OTA for any guide info or anything. I will when I return home.


----------



## veedon


GetTV on 40-4 is a movie diginet from Sony Pictures.

It's slated to launch October 1 on the Univision O&O stations.

The promos and previews that are running now may be designed to make the channel show up when OTA viewers do a channel scan.

 

http://broadcastengineering.com/company-news/univision-television-group-stations-carry-new-sony-pictures-television-network

 

GetTV isn't a very descriptive name, is it? Pretty generic sounding.


----------



## Trip in VA

No less descriptive than Me-TV, Antenna TV, This TV, etc.


- Trip


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23509348
> 
> 
> No less descriptive than Me-TV, Antenna TV, This TV, etc.
> 
> 
> - Trip


 

Those four diginets (GetTV and the three that you mentioned) should partner with an antenna manufacturer and run ads promoting OTA reception. They already have the perfect slogan, "Get Me This TV Antenna".

 

Come to think of it, broadcast TV networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, PBS, FOX, Dumont) have never had names that describe the content of the shows. I guess that's because broadcast networks have traditionally aimed for a broader viewership than cable channels.


----------



## SugarBowl

Has anyone managed to get a price, or get hooked up with the Time Warner "Standard TV" service listed here:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/digital-cable-tv.html 



It says not available online, and the representative I spoke to, couldn't find anything about it. But said I could get Digital TV for 49.99 !


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23635386
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get a price, or get hooked up with the Time Warner "Standard TV" service listed here:
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/residential-home/tv/digital-cable-tv.html
> 
> 
> 
> It says not available online, and the representative I spoke to, couldn't find anything about it. But said I could get Digital TV for 49.99 !


 

Standard TV is TWC's name for its analog cable package, which consists primarily of analog channels, along with a handful of digital channels (local stations and government/ public access channels). Only the local stations are in HD.

 

The last I knew, TWC charged a little over $70 per month for that standard analog package all by itself. If you bundle it with phone and internet, you can get some discounts.

 

On the web site, TWC deliberately downplays that service because it wants to sell the digital packages. There used to be a "Packages and Pricing" section on the web site, but that seems to be gone or hidden. I think TWC wants to sell bundles and introductory discounts. The company does not want to make it easy to find out what the regular prices are.

 

The Broadcast TV package is digital, but it consists of just the locals and the government/public access channels. It's about $20 per month.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15090#post_23642404
> 
> 
> Standard TV is TWC's name for its analog cable package, which consists primarily of analog channels, along with a handful of digital channels (local stations and government/ public access channels). Only the local stations are in HD.
> 
> 
> The last I knew, TWC charged a little over $70 per month for that standard analog package all by itself. If you bundle it with phone and internet, you can get some discounts.
> 
> 
> On the web site, TWC deliberately downplays that service because it wants to sell the digital packages. There used to be a "Packages and Pricing" section on the web site, but that seems to be gone or hidden. I think TWC wants to sell bundles and introductory discounts. The company does not want to make it easy to find out what the regular prices are.
> 
> 
> The Broadcast TV package is digital, but it consists of just the locals and the government/public access channels. It's about $20 per month.



Ok, I finally got it. Standard Internet and Standard TV for 79.99, plus a cablecard for Tivo ($2.50).


This gets all the most popular stations in HD. (espn, espn2, a&e, History, AMC, USA, TBS, TNT, syfy, etc.. ) Not a huge savings, but about $10 cheaper than the 'digital tv' that they advertise.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SugarBowl*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120_10#post_23684494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I finally got it. Standard Internet and Standard TV for 79.99, plus a cablecard for Tivo ($2.50).
> 
> 
> This gets all the most popular stations in HD. (espn, espn2, a&e, History, AMC, USA, TBS, TNT, syfy, etc.. ) Not a huge savings, but about $10 cheaper than the 'digital tv' that they advertise.
Click to expand...

 

Really?  TWC gives you high definition sports channels (not standard definition) in a reasonably affordable package? That surprises me. What is the regular price, after the introductory discounts expire?


----------



## ejb1980

Where did Bounce and Get TV go?!?! They are showing "no signal" while Univision and Unimas are still there.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120#post_23693679
> 
> 
> Where did Bounce and Get TV go?!?! They are showing "no signal" while Univision and Unimas are still there.


Bounce is still airing on WBTV 3.2 OTA.


----------



## ejb1980

It is on WCWG 20.4, too, but it looks slightly better on WUVC. Tuning to an OTA channel that isn't coming in on my stupid Genie causes it to freeze. Stupid Directv! (jk, anything with Sunday Ticket isn't stupid...)


----------



## rollcage

Could someone please verify if they receive Fox Sports Carolinas via TWC's streaming services (TWCTV.com, IOS device or Roku)? For some reason I don't receive FSCarolinas (channel isn't in the channel list) even though I receive it at home via digital cable. I've had a case open with TWC about this for over a month and it keeps getting escalated with no resolution. TWC's streaming channel list shows it is available.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ejb1980

FS Carolinas is only an active channel during Hurricanes games. I know Time Warner, for some reason, splices the FS Carolina games onto FS South making it seem like it's one channel and calls the whole thing FS Carolinas. Did you look for FS South? That's my only thought.


In other news, Bounce/Get are back, I see.


----------



## rollcage

I don't receive streaming Fox Sports South either ... do you? On a side note, Fox Sports Carolinas is a full time channel (or so its listed in the guide) via cable. I only watch the Hurricanes games on it, so you may be correct about it being spliced.


Thanks!


----------



## AndThenScottSays

No Fox Sports regional channel is truly a fully original channel that I'm aware of. They all carry duplicate games. The difference in the names is from local games they are signed to care, such as Hurricanes as someone mentioned.


----------



## ejb1980

Fox Sports regional networks have a few "primary channels" (to use OTA lingo) that are full time. None of them air fully exclusive schedules, but all have varying levels of local content. An example if "national" FSN content would be the Saturday football games they air. These games are shown on most of the FSN channels at the same time, this weekend's are SELA @ TCU, Baylor @ Butler, and LA Laf @ Arkansas. These games also appear on FSN parter channels like MASN, NESN, etc.


These are the main feeds ...


FS South (Atlanta)

SportSouth (Atlanta)

FS North (Minneapolis)

FS Ohio (Columbus)

STO (Cleveland)

FS Midwest (St. Louis)

FS Detroit (

FS Southwest (Texas)

FS West (California)

Prime Ticket (Los Angeles)

FS San Diego

FS Florida (Miami)

SunSports (Tampa)


There are several other part-time "subchannels" to fill in for extra coverage for games that are in cities within the footprint of the major networks above. There are many examples of this. FS Carolinas is an example. The live games are really on a separate feed that is just a part time subchannel. Cable splices the subchannel over the main feed of the channel. I don't know why they do this because it must lead to confusion. What does cable do when FS Tennessee, FS Carolinas, and FS South are all showing live content? The repeats air on the main channel later that night. There are also "+" channels for most of the main channels that air live games when needed.


In the photo attached, you see channel 644 is FS Tenn, 645 is FS Carolinas, and 646 is the main feed of FS South. SportSouth operates in a similar fashion. This is the complete list, at least what is on Directv.


FS South (Atlanta)

-FS Carolinas (Raleigh)

-FS Tennessee (Nashville)

SportSouth (Atlanta)

-SpSp+ (Charlotte)

-SpSo2 (Memphis)

FS North (Minneapolis)

-FS Wisconsin*

FS Ohio (Columbus)

-FS Cincinnati*

STO (Cleveland)

FS Midwest (St. Louis)

-FS Indiana

-FS Kansas City

FS Detroit

FS Southwest (Dallas/Texas)

-FSSW+ (San Antonio/alternate for FSSW)

-FS Oklahoma*

-FS New Orleans

FS West (California)

Prime Ticket (Los Angeles)

FS San Diego (formerly a subchannel of Prime Ticket)

FS Florida (Miami)

SunSports (Tampa)


*These channels also air some original programming in addition to live games that the main feed does not air.
 


As for live streaming, Directv has FS1 and FS2 for streaming on my Android app, but there are none of the FS regional channels available. Ironically, the only regional sports networks that are available for streaming on Directv are TWC Sportsnet LA and TWC Deportes. Not even any of the Root Sports regionals which are partially owned by Directv if I am not mistaken.


----------



## rollcage

Thanks for the explanation. So is anyone receiving FS South via TWC streaming? I had Fox Sports 1 and Fox Soccer, but they have disappeared as of my last check a few minutes ago. Here's hoping that this gets sorted out before hockey season.

Chris


----------



## ejb1980

Fox Soccer Channel no longer exists. It is now FXX. Due to blackout rules that would be hard to enforce on mobile devices, I bet they don't stream the FS RSN channels. I can almost guarantee you wouldn't be able to watch NHL games anyway, that would make the NHL's online package worthless.

https://gamecenter.nhl.com/nhlgc/secure/gclsignup


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120#post_23703555
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. So is anyone receiving FS South via TWC streaming? I had Fox Sports 1 and Fox Soccer, but they have disappeared as of my last check a few minutes ago. Here's hoping that this gets sorted out before hockey season.
> 
> Chris



Answered this for you in TWC thread.


----------



## ejb1980

There's a Raleigh TWC thread?


----------



## rollcage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamtheWolf*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120#post_23705200
> 
> 
> Answered this for you in TWC thread.



Thanks, I completely overlooked your post ... sorry. I'll link it here for others:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/723830/time-warner-cable-navigator/18300#post_23705159 


I'm guessing you also only see ESPNNewsHD and not all the others (ESPN, ESPN2) unless they come with your sports package (I think ESPN Classic falls into this category).


I have a level 3 support manager tracking this down with the folks in NY who own the streaming side of TWC. Makes no sense to me why some channels would be available for streaming in certain markets in NC but not others. I've been told that the availability of ESPN3 or NHL GameCenter should have no bearing on market restrictions.


I've also complained that they need to produce a per market web based interface for determining which channels we should expect to receive via streaming. Similar to what they have for the cable side.


----------



## roybishop

(originally mis - posted in separate thread-moved to Raleigh, NC thread)


We are getting significant pixelation and audio drop outs for all TV's connected directly to TWC (no cable box) on channels 5.1 and 50.1. Also my HTPC with CableCard ESPN2 channel 1501 has the same problem. The one TV with a Samsung cable box is less bothered by this but occasionally has the same problem. This all began when TWC came out to for a no Internet & phone service repair on August 11. It is noticeably worse when my Verizon cell phone is using 4G LTE but still happens even when my phone is powered down. A TWC tech on 9/2 identified the problem as interference from Verizon LTE. A cell tower is about 2 blocks from our house.


Channels 5.1 and 50.1 are now on physical channel 121 which is approximately 777 MHz where Verizon has some LTE bandwidth over the air. It appears the problem could be avoided if TWC would move these channels from physical channel 121 back to the lower physical channels they occupied a few months ago.


I waited all day for an area TWC tech to come Saturday but never heard from him. I will call a fourth time Monday to see if I can escalate this ongoing problem.


If anyone else has experienced this problem or found a solution, please post here. Thanks.


----------



## blackdot

Here in Cary, I have lost 5.1 and 50.1 (no cable box) today.


... nevermind.. the channels came back. I had to have the TV search for them twice.


----------



## sjay

I am having similar problems with these channels. TWC came out a while back and said the interference was due to problems with the cabling in my house. About that time we started a major renovation at the house and have been reduced to one TV active but I still see the interference on these channels. I also talked to two of my neighbors last week and they also see the interference on those channels. So I am not convinced it is faulty wiring in my house. Hope this helps with your discussion with TWC.


----------



## Daryl L

Did Time Warner cable remove the IFC channel? Before Time Warner changed the layout of the website a few months ago there was a page that showed any channel additions or removals. But since they changed the website I have not been able to find a page listing this information anymore. If you know the page that lists this information could you please post the link.


----------



## ejb1980

The CharlotteTWC thread recently posted that IFC moved to a different channel, to 1390 or 1309, if I recall. I remember noting that because Directv also recently moved IFC. I am not sure how consistent the digital line-ups are across the state, but I would look in that range. Good luck!


----------



## Daryl L

ejb1980,


Thank you very much. That's exactly where it was. I was looking for the Three Stooges yesterday morning on Channel 630/1630 and they were gone. Always watch the Three Stooges on IFC Saturday mornings.










Btw, If I'm not mistaken the lineup between Charlotte and Raleigh (Raleigh is where my lineup come from) are the same not counting the locals. I think Charlotte is the main hub that Raleigh feeds from. Or at least that's how it went a few years ago.


----------



## jspENC

IFC is now on 1309 HD where I am also.


----------



## ejb1980

I see from looking at the lineups that Raleigh, Greensboro, Greenville, and Charlotte all have the same "cable" channel line up (except 2-99). I also see that the local channel numbers in Raleigh at least attempt to make sense. 1105 for WRAL, 1111 for WTVD, etc. I will never understand why cable puts local channels on weird numbers - many of them have a number in their name - it should be on that number!!! The Greensboro TWC market puts them on COMPLETELY stupid channels, WGHP Fox 8 is 1125. I watch WRAL a lot, and they're always saying that WRAL2 is TWC channel 106, which almost makes sense because WRAL is 105/1105. 106 here is WXLV-2 (Zuus Country). I have Directv and the OTA module so local channels appear on the proper channel, 5-1 for WRAL, 5-2 for WRAL2, 8 for WGHP, etc.


Anyway, I am glad you found IFC. IFC is one of the last remaining "real' channels!


----------



## Daryl L

Haha, yeah.My local Fox network is WFXB Fox 43 out of Florence Myrtle Beach area and its on cable channel 125/1125. My local CBS is 13 but it's on cable 110/1010. I still get Raleigh's ABC and CBS channel as well down in my area even though I'm in the Florence Myrtle Beach market. And my cable comes from the Lumberton hub which is off the Raleigh trunk.


----------



## jspENC

I get one Fox channel on cable here, WFXI 1125 (VHF 8) but OTA the only FOXs' I can get are WSFX 26 and WYDO 14...







... my locals on cable come in on channels 1105, 1110, 1111, 1115, 1120, 1125, and 1155. If I activate "Auto HD" I can get them on the low numbers too though. I've noticed the Raleigh channels don't talk about areas south of Fayetteville anymore. The WIlmington NBC has scaled way back too to only their DMA counties.


----------



## ejb1980

WTVD is carried on cable and satellite (at least on Directv) here in Alamance County, but it's like we don't exist. Technically out of the Raleigh DMA, but Durham is the city of license and the edge of Durham is like 20 miles away, less than that on the eastern edge of the county.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Dish Network is in disputes with both Media General and Disney and the deadline is today... since MG owns WNCN/17 and Disney owns ABC11, I assume Raleigh Dish customers lose half of their network channels tonight at midnight...


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120#post_23788019
> 
> 
> Dish Network is in disputes with both Media General and Disney and the deadline is today... since MG owns WNCN/17 and Disney owns ABC11, I assume Raleigh Dish customers lose half of their network channels tonight at midnight...


Seems like Dish is disputing with everyone this year. Recently Raycom stations were dropped for several weeks until an agreement was reached.


----------



## jspENC

WWAY is also in dispute, but will continue with dish carriage until Friday I saw. Dish was due to lose the signal tomorrow.


----------



## HDMe2

Last word has it that Dish/Disney are agreeing to keep plugging along while they negotiate... so WTVD is safe for now.


WNCN, however, I haven't seen/heard anything new... so I guess we might be losing NBC tonight.


On an unrelated note...


FOX 50 was gone for 10-15 minutes last night... when I checked my recordings of things, during Family Guy it went to a black screen with the FOX50 logo and then a test pattern for 10-15 minutes. Wasn't sure if that was a FOX50 problem or a FOX problem last night... but surprised to see nobody else mentioning it today.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I recorded Family Guy as well but on WYDO/Greenville....no problems. Must have been local to Fox 50.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15100_50#post_23789058
> 
> 
> Last word has it that Dish/Disney are agreeing to keep plugging along while they negotiate... so WTVD is safe for now.
> 
> 
> WNCN, however, I haven't seen/heard anything new... so I guess we might be losing NBC tonight.
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note...
> 
> 
> FOX 50 was gone for 10-15 minutes last night... when I checked my recordings of things, during Family Guy it went to a black screen with the FOX50 logo and then a test pattern for 10-15 minutes. Wasn't sure if that was a FOX50 problem or a FOX problem last night... but surprised to see nobody else mentioning it today.



Sounds like the splicer cut out. I've seen this happen before on other FOX channels.


----------



## Daryl L

Can someone tell me what use to be on channel 311/1311? Whatever was there was either removed or moved within the last week. We used to get email alerts when there would be any changes but apparently Time Warner decides to just do it now without letting us know.


Just like a couple weeks ago they moved the IFC channel and I have no idea and no warning. This is annoying.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndThenScottSays*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150_50#post_23789707
> 
> 
> I recorded Family Guy as well but on WYDO/Greenville....no problems. Must have been local to Fox 50.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150_50#post_23789820
> 
> 
> Sounds like the splicer cut out. I've seen this happen before on other FOX channels.



Thanks... I also discovered problems during the Simpsons as well... so that's two episodes to check for online. I guess it was mean of me to hope it was a FOX issue, though that would have meant a re-broadcast instead of me waiting and watching via FOX online like I'll have to end up doing..


FYI... WNCN did in fact go dark on Dish sometime around 2:00am... so we'll see how that plays out.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryl L*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150_50#post_23790768
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what use to be on channel 311/1311? Whatever was there was either removed or moved within the last week. We used to get email alerts when there would be any changes but apparently Time Warner decides to just do it now without letting us know.
> 
> 
> Just like a couple weeks ago they moved the IFC channel and I have no idea and no warning. This is annoying.



G4 hd. I didn't realize it either that they had deleted it.


----------



## conquistador




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15120#post_23789058
> 
> 
> FOX 50 was gone for 10-15 minutes last night... when I checked my recordings of things, during Family Guy it went to a black screen with the FOX50 logo and then a test pattern for 10-15 minutes. Wasn't sure if that was a FOX50 problem or a FOX problem last night... but surprised to see nobody else mentioning it today.



I saw this too, recording over the air. My first thought was that it had been censored, because the screen went black right after they set up a joke about the mentally handicapped. But it went on for so long that I assumed it was a technical problem. I sent an email to WRAZ last night to ask if they planned to rebroadcast the episode in its entirety sometime soon, like in the middle of the night maybe, but they haven't responded.


----------



## bnishida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23792442
> 
> 
> G4 hd. I didn't realize it either that they had deleted it.



G4 was supposed to be "renamed" Esquire but it looks like that has changed (see link below). What channel did they replace it with?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/09/11/g4-not-being-replaced-by-esquire-will-remain-brain-dead-instead/


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23793707
> 
> 
> G4 was supposed to be "renamed" Esquire but it looks like that has changed (see link below). What channel did they replace it with?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/09/11/g4-not-being-replaced-by-esquire-will-remain-brain-dead-instead/



Style was renamed to Esquire. G4 is now gone from cable, has been off Directv for years. TWC said they dropped it due to low viewership. Directv dropped it a few years ago for the same reason. Hopefully, more of the bandwidth-hogging, no-original-programming cable, low-to-no-viewer channels will all start disappearing, giving more bandwidth and resources to legit channels.


----------



## Daryl L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23792442
> 
> 
> G4 hd. I didn't realize it either that they had deleted it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnishida*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23793707
> 
> 
> G4 was supposed to be "renamed" Esquire but it looks like that has changed (see link below). What channel did they replace it with?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/09/11/g4-not-being-replaced-by-esquire-will-remain-brain-dead-instead/



None that I'm aware of.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23793969
> 
> 
> Style was renamed to Esquire. G4 is now gone from cable, has been off Directv for years. TWC said they dropped it due to low viewership. Directv dropped it a few years ago for the same reason. Hopefully, more of the bandwidth-hogging, no-original-programming cable, low-to-no-viewer channels will all start disappearing, giving more bandwidth and resources to legit channels.



Thanks guys! I couldn't remember what was there. I just used 311 to get to the 300 block quickly. I never really watched G4 much at all in the last few years. I used to watch it when they had the computer tech shows like Leo Laporte, but not since then. So I won't be missing it. Time Warner needs to start letting us know this stuff again ahead of time. Or put up a page showing any channel change, addition or removal like they used to have before they changed the webpage layout. According to the link below the Raleigh area is getting new channel lineup soon.

News Channel Lineup 


I guess we're looking at having to learn what channel our favorite stations are on again.


----------



## jspENC

I don't know why we need three different versions of the same channel? Why can't they just take the HD feed and water it down to SD for those who don't want HD? I deleted all the duplicates off my favorite list and just use the higher HD numbers. I have a few of the channels from the 100's etc that are not available in HD, but that's it.


----------



## StinDaWg

I'm having a lot of issues with QAM channels on my HD Homerun with Time Warner. NBC 17.1 is breaking up and pixelated every few seconds. I checked the signal meter and its moving from 100 to 30% every 5 seconds or so. Starting today none of the ABC stations work at all. Signal quality keeps going from 0 to 70 and the physical channel keeps flickering from qam 256 to auto on a constant loop. I haven't had any problems for about 4 years until now. Suggestions?


----------



## rja142

@Stindawg, I'm not having problems with those channels, but I'm having a similar problem with WRAL today. WRAL is the one channel that has never come in pixelated, no matter where I put the antenna. Today, out of nowhere, it's pixelated every few seconds as you describe for your other channels. Perhaps something going on at the antenna farm in Garner?


----------



## StinDaWg

I'm not using an antenna, I'm using QAM over Time Warner. Signal strength should always be high.


----------



## ejb1980

I heard a commercial on the radio today that NBC17 is off Dish Network and Dish will refund you $5 for it and to call them. I seriously doubt that is accurate.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23812068
> 
> 
> I heard a commercial on the radio today that NBC17 is off Dish Network and Dish will refund you $5 for it and to call them. I seriously doubt that is accurate.


NBC 17 is currently off/blocked on DISH Network. Doesn't matter too much to me since I get my locals OTA and only use DISH network feeds when reception is marginal OTA. As for the refund, that might be worth checking on.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150_50#post_23812068
> 
> 
> I heard a commercial on the radio today that NBC17 is off Dish Network and Dish will refund you $5 for it and to call them. I seriously doubt that is accurate.



Personally, I find it telling just how difficult Media General (who owns WNCN) must be to deal with IF Dish is willing to give customers a $5 discount than to pay Media General whatever they wanted to carry the local channel!


----------



## Scooper

I don't watch football , and I haven't seen any "must see" TV on NBC - so "so what ?" If I do want to watch NBC - WNCN comes in perfectly fine OTA for me...


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23819978
> 
> 
> I don't watch football , and I haven't seen any "must see" TV on NBC - so "so what ?" If I do want to watch NBC - WNCN comes in perfectly fine OTA for me...


Well I watch the Today Show, Nightly News, and Jay Leno. And still Law & Order SVU. And Chicago Fire and Blacklist are good. So I am fortunate to receive 2 NBC affiiates with an antenna, WYFF-4 and WCNC-36. But in my area, it is Media General's CBS affiliate, WSPA-7 that has been dropped by Dish. But you can get both WSPA and WBTV-3 with an antenna.


----------



## ejb1980

This isn't OTA related, but it's Raleigh TV related.


According to the Directv RSN lookup tool, SportSouth is not available on basic packages in eastern NC, including the Raleigh DMA. I used a Raleigh DMA zip code, only MASN and FS-South are listed. Why on earth do they put Hurricanes games on SportSouth? It's not even a local RSN to the market that the team is in. I understand that they still make the games available to customers, but according to the on-screen graphic, some providers do not even provide these games in HD. Directv mirrors them onto the FSSO+ feed for eastern NC. I can watch both the SportSouth+ (650-1) feed and the FSSO+ (647-1) feed and they are identical, and they seem to the be same ads that air on the FS-Carolinas subchannel. What is wrong with keeping them on the same channel all the time? I don't even think to look for them there... SPSO+ and FSSO+ are the "Bobcats channel." It makes sense for the Bobcats to be on SportSouth - that's a local RSN to Charlotte.


----------



## jspENC

I now get SportSouth on cable, and also CBS sports network again.


----------



## SugarBowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StinDaWg*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23804379
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of issues with QAM channels on my HD Homerun with Time Warner. NBC 17.1 is breaking up and pixelated every few seconds. I checked the signal meter and its moving from 100 to 30% every 5 seconds or so. Starting today none of the ABC stations work at all. Signal quality keeps going from 0 to 70 and the physical channel keeps flickering from qam 256 to auto on a constant loop. I haven't had any problems for about 4 years until now. Suggestions?



Same here 17.1 is unwatchable on my HD Homerun.



On another note, my Tivo with cablecard now tunes the HD channel when tuning to Time Warner channels 3, 11, 17, and 50.


----------



## jamieh1

WNCT 9 from Greenville sister station of WNCN 17 has finally gone to HD news, This is the last station in the Greenville Washington New Bern market to go HD news.


----------



## ejb1980

Is anyone else having issues with WRAL? It is always there for me, usually my 4th strongest signal, but since Friday it's been gone. Late at night, it is there but only at 35-40% when it's usually over 70%. All of the others Raleigh signals, including Fox 50, are fine.


----------



## jspENC

I guess the atmospheric conditions are in play, because I have been seeing WRAL evenings and most mornings lately when I check.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23862015
> 
> 
> I guess the atmospheric conditions are in play, because I have been seeing WRAL evenings and most mornings lately when I check.



Do you normally not receive WRAL? It's like someone moved the coverage circle to the east!


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150_50#post_23862052
> 
> 
> Do you normally not receive WRAL? It's like someone moved the coverage circle to the east!



Not everyday. I get 22 and 28 the most.


----------



## sooke

TWC updated the firmware on my Samsung DVR a couple days ago. Finally has a program guide making use of widescreen. List of recorded shows now conveniently organized in folders. Also, DVR compensates when you stop fast forwarding and backs up a few seconds. This is adjustable too. Still cant control the AC outlet though. Overall, the UI seems a little snappier and reliable.


FWIW.


----------



## ejb1980

This is posted in the Charlotte TWC forum. Seems like it should be here, especially since the article mentions reception issues with WRAL on TWC.

http://www.cbcview.com/2013/11/4g-lte-cable-1-big-problem/


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23937020
> 
> 
> This is posted in the Charlotte TWC forum. Seems like it should be here, especially since the article mentions reception issues with WRAL on TWC.
> 
> http://www.cbcview.com/2013/11/4g-lte-cable-1-big-problem/



I have seen this problem since WRAL was put on this frequency. TWC has come out to the house twice. First time the tech changed the cable connectors on all the lines(from the street to my amplifier) - minor help.

The second time the tech replaced the cable from the street to the house and the cable to the amplifier. He also had TWC maintenence(they do the line work) come out because signal was low at the street. They replaced both cables from the distribution box(the cables that connect the house distribution box along the street) at the street that feeds my house and my neighbors. This improved the signal level and it made the interference almost go away but it is still present at times. Both techs were aware of the Verizon problem. So my take on this is TWC has no interest in fixing this by moving WRAL to a different freq. - although I think this would be good solution.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23939117
> 
> 
> I have seen this problem since WRAL was put on this frequency. TWC has come out to the house twice. First time the tech changed the cable connectors on all the lines(from the street to my amplifier) - minor help.
> 
> The second time the tech replaced the cable from the street to the house and the cable to the amplifier. He also had TWC maintenence(they do the line work) come out because signal was low at the street. They replaced both cables from the distribution box(the cables that connect the house distribution box along the street) at the street that feeds my house and my neighbors. This improved the signal level and it made the interference almost go away but it is still present at times. Both techs were aware of the Verizon problem. So my take on this is TWC has no interest in fixing this by moving WRAL to a different freq. - although I think this would be good solution.



So....I have also noticed issues with picture breakup on OTA WRAL when I have not had that problem last year and all other local channels seem less impacted. Can this 700MHz interference also hit OTA signals? I don't have a Verizon LTE phone, but perhaps my neighbors do.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23939654
> 
> 
> So....I have also noticed issues with picture breakup on OTA WRAL when I have not had that problem last year and all other local channels seem less impacted. Can this 700MHz interference also hit OTA signals? I don't have a Verizon LTE phone, but perhaps my neighbors do.


What RF channel does WRAL broadcast on OTA? And is this frequency near the 700Mhz band? There has been some concern that 4G LTE could interfere with TV reception. And it may not be just from a neighbor's phone, but it could be caused by a 4G LTE tower nearby. If this is a concern, RadioShack now has 4G LTE filters available on their website and in some stores.


----------



## ejb1980

WRAL is RF48.


----------



## tylerSC

Is RF48 near the 700Mhz band?


----------



## scsiraid

RF 48 = 674 Mhz


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23939654
> 
> 
> So....I have also noticed issues with picture breakup on OTA WRAL when I have not had that problem last year and all other local channels seem less impacted. Can this 700MHz interference also hit OTA signals? I don't have a Verizon LTE phone, but perhaps my neighbors do.



Good question. I posted about 3 weeks ago that I had completely lost WRAL. No other local channels were affected. WRAL USED to be my 4th strongest signal, showing 65-75% on my LG meter, with 100% quality. I moved my antenna last week. Now, it hovers at 54 to 58% with constantly fluttering quality. WUNC used to show 95/100 but now it's the same as WRAL. All others are not changed. Fox 50 has not been affected and shows 60-60% with 100% quality, as it always has.


I rescanned my antenna when I moved it and it's grabbing several analog cable channels (21, 23-26, 48, 67) showing up on my TV. I have nothing from TWC, or Verizon for that matter. My Internet and phone are AT&T. Why on earth are TWC channels showing up? If I disconnect the antenna, they go away. I suspect this is not a good thing. The channels are snowy, but watchable.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15180#post_23940886
> 
> 
> RF 48 = 674 Mhz



Hmm....674MHz is fairly close to 700MHz.....perhaps I should look into one of those 4G LTE filters for my antenna...


----------



## scsiraid

26 Mhz is a loooong way away from the 700 Mhz band... 4+ complete 6Mhz channels away... The tuner would have to be absolutely terrible to get thrown off by something that far away IMHO.


----------



## tylerSC

Maybe its not just adjacent band interference, but perhaps the power from these 4G LTE signals is overloading tuners or preamps on certain channels, or introducing more noise into your antenna receiving system.


----------



## Scooper

If you are looking to modulate channels - I would defintely be using those 700MHz Low Pass filters and put your channe;ls in the 53-69 OTA area.


----------



## veedon


When is GetTV on 40-4 going to officially launch?

They've been running the same loop of movies for the past six months.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15180_10#post_23940889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15150#post_23939654
> 
> 
> So....I have also noticed issues with picture breakup on OTA WRAL when I have not had that problem last year and all other local channels seem less impacted. Can this 700MHz interference also hit OTA signals? I don't have a Verizon LTE phone, but perhaps my neighbors do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rescanned my antenna when I moved it and it's grabbing several analog cable channels (21, 23-26, 48, 67) showing up on my TV. I have nothing from TWC, or Verizon for that matter. My Internet and phone are AT&T. Why on earth are TWC channels showing up? If I disconnect the antenna, they go away. I suspect this is not a good thing. The channels are snowy, but watchable.
Click to expand...

 

 

Could CATV leakage from a neighbor be the culprit?

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cable-signal-leakage


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15180#post_23945623
> 
> 
> 
> Could CATV leakage from a neighbor be the culprit?
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cable-signal-leakage


How do you filter out or block cable signal leakage?


----------



## Neil Griffin

You can't on your end. It's no different than if you were picking up a weak analog signal from a transmitter. Report this to the cable company. I would ask for engineering as the people answering the phone may not understand. There are FCC regulations on cable leakage. If it is leaking signal out, then over the air signals can leak in and cause interference to the nearby cable subscribers.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15180#post_23945580
> 
> 
> When is GetTV on 40-4 going to officially launch?
> 
> They've been running the same loop of movies for the past six months.



Good question. When is the WUVC OTA signal going to have guide info again?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neil Griffin*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15180#post_23947462
> 
> 
> You can't on your end. It's no different than if you were picking up a weak analog signal from a transmitter. Report this to the cable company. I would ask for engineering as the people answering the phone may not understand. There are FCC regulations on cable leakage. If it is leaking signal out, then over the air signals can leak in and cause interference to the nearby cable subscribers.



I will alert TWC. They recently upgraded the TWC system here. My neighbor showed me her little converter thingy. She likes how it tells her what's on and is very happy to get WTVD and other channels back and likes the "new" channels that show old shows and weather, like Antenna TV, WeatherNation, MeTV, etc. Perhaps they screwed something up.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15190_10#post_23948973
> 
> 
> 
> I will alert TWC. They recently upgraded the TWC system here. My neighbor showed me her little converter thingy. She likes how it tells her what's on and is very happy to get WTVD and other channels back and likes the "new" channels that show old shows and weather, like Antenna TV, WeatherNation, MeTV, etc. Perhaps they screwed something up.


 

Antenna TV and MeTV are available OTA (as well as on many cable systems).

I wish there were an OTA weather subchannel here in the Raleigh DMA.

WTVD and WNCN both used to have a subchannel devoted to weather information, but both stations discontinued that. I guess there's not much money to be made by providing that info OTA.

 

I don't even know whether TWC is carrying (or will carry) GetTV (40-4 on WUVC OTA).

As OTA movie channels go, it holds some promise. From the "loop" that they've been running it's clear that the old movies that they show generally won't be as good as what Turner Classic Movies shows on cable, but I would rather watch a second-tier flick starring Barbara Stanwyck or Jimmy Stewart than the more modern stuff that is on This! TV (WRAL's movie subchannel).


----------



## jspENC

There is no weather sub channel available on ANY local broadcasters now. I hate the wx channel and do not every watch it. All it shows is commercials and documentaries when I want to see a radar screen.


----------



## ejb1980

Some areas have Weather Nation. It has a similar format as The Weather Channel back in the day. 24/7 weather. There are cut-aways for local weather, which is done by the parent station. The graphics are lacking and it's not the best but it's something for weather. At least that's how WFMY does it. Sadly, the only station in NC with it is WFMY which really doesn't help anyone out east of 15/501.


I know there's the Internet, apps, radio, newspaper, etc but there's just something better about it being on TV. At least it is for me.


----------



## Trip in VA

Doesn't WeatherNation also have hours of infomercials?


- Trip


----------



## ejb1980

I have never seen anything except weather on WeatherNation. Scrolling through the listings on the AM21 database, WFMY sticks Face the Nation and some children's programming on WeatherNation on Sunday and Saturday, respectively. The rest of the time is weather. I assume basketball will appear here this winter, too. WFMY also annoyingly calls the channel WFMY News 2 Weather CHANNEL, not NATION. This bothers me, for some reason.


----------



## frankenheimer

WTVDDT isn't working on my Windows Media Center guide. I had it manually programmed at a frequency of 99.1 for the channel 11.1. All the channel guides I see still have that market as correct. Does anyone else have issue with ABC in Raleigh with clear QAM on TWC?


----------



## Scooper

I have TWC Internet, but no TV - WTVD is NOT receiveable by me, but just about all the other locals are on TWC. OTA - everything come in fine....


----------



## veedon


Does anyone know what the clear QAM channel number is for WUNC (PBS) on TWC in Raleigh?

For some reason that station does not come in during a channel scan. It comes in fine OTA, though.


----------



## Scooper

WUNC (about 5 channels worth) comes in fine for me over the cable during a scan.

Samsung DTBH260F and my Olevia TV .


----------



## frankenheimer

I emailed WTVD's chief engineer and this was his response regarding 11-1 over clear QAM:


> Quote:
> Time Warner cable moved our signal from QAM-99 to QAM-78 on Monday night. Rescanning your TV should bring our channels back.



I'll test this when I get home.


----------



## Scooper

I tested this this morning -Yes - WTVD channel 11 is now viewable in Clear QAM when all you have is Internet.


----------



## StinDaWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankenheimer*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24036723
> 
> 
> I emailed WTVD's chief engineer and this was his response regarding 11-1 over clear QAM:
> 
> I'll test this when I get home.


Thanks, I was wondering where the hell ABC went. The game of musical chairs with QAM channels is beyond annoying. Didn't they just move it to 120 something, and then back to 99, and now it's 78? Thank god for this thread.


----------



## Scooper

Well - get ready for some more musical chairs - Verizon 4G LTE phones (that use the 700MHz band) interfere with the channel placement for at least WRAL (and maybe WRAZ as well and maybe some others) on TWC cable boxes at least. Best advice I could give is to be familiar with your tuner's channel scan procedure and to use it when / if you lose a channel.


----------



## jrfuda

Anyone having issues with WNCN 17 over the air. I've went from a signal strength in the 70s on my TiVos to 40s and no stable picture. It was fine on the 12th as it recorded shows with no issue. Anyone else seeing this?


Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooper

Check your setup / wiring - it's fine for me in YOUngsville.


----------



## jrfuda

17 was fine again today, must've been something in atmosphere...


Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh1

Directv adds WTNC 26 UniMas to the local channel line up


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieh1*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210_10#post_24149543
> 
> 
> Directv adds WTNC 26 UniMas to the local channel line up


 

Most of the OTA viewers in the Triangle probably know that channel as 40-2, a subchannel of WUVC, the Univision affiliate. I think WTNC (virtual channel 26) is a low power station that used to be the Telefutura affiliate with its transmitter serving Durham.


----------



## veedon


Time Warner Cable has apparently changed (or will soon change) the "clear QAM" channel numbers for WRAL and WRAZ in an effort to reduce interference from Verizon 4G LTE signals. Apparently the previous QAM placements for those channels were in the same 700 MHz band that the Verizon service was using.

 

http://www.wral.com/twc-improves-wral-reception/13269149/


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24151685
> 
> 
> Most of the OTA viewers in the Triangle probably know that channel as 40-2, a subchannel of WUVC, the Univision affiliate. I think WTNC (virtual channel 26) is a low power station that used to be the Telefutura affiliate with its transmitter serving Durham.



Is it HD? The AM21 tuner identifies Unimas as WTNC. What does channel 26 say? (My Directv 26 is UNCTV here so I can't look...)


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210_10#post_24161317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24151685
> 
> 
> Most of the OTA viewers in the Triangle probably know that channel as 40-2, a subchannel of WUVC, the Univision affiliate. I think WTNC (virtual channel 26) is a low power station that used to be the Telefutura affiliate with its transmitter serving Durham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it HD? The AM21 tuner identifies Unimas as WTNC. What does channel 26 say? (My Directv 26 is UNCTV here so I can't look...)
Click to expand...

Nope, it's SD.

 

Well, I don't directly receive WTNC-LD's low power signal (virtual channel 26,  using RF 40) here in Raleigh. That transmitter only serves a small area right around Durham.

 

What I do receive here in Raleigh is the full-power WUVC signal (virtual channel 40, using RF 38).

WUVC's subchannel 40-2 carries Unimas in standard definition. Tonight it is airing "Los Duques de Hazzard", an English language movie dubbed into Spanish.

 

The 11 o'clock station identification on WUVC 40-2  displayed "Unimas WTNC-LD Durham" on the screen.

 

According to rabbitears.info, WTNC-LD is a "translator" for WUVC, so maybe the people in Durham are seeing the movie in French!

 

(I think having the WTNC transmitter set up as a "translator" for WUVC means that OTA viewers in Durham who may be unable to receive the WUVC signal on RF38 can get exactly the same programming --- Univision, Unimas, Bounce, and GetTV --- on RF40, appearing as 26-1 through 26-4 via PSIP.)

 

I have to say, I love the alliteration of "Jefe Hogg".

 

Seriously, though, is there a difference between a "translator" and a "repeater"? I have heard both terms used, but I am not sure whether there is a distinction between the two.

 

I believe that at one time, WTNC-LD was more distinct from WUVC, even though WTNC showed Telefutura programming and Univision had at least partial ownership of the Telefutura network. When Univision decided to re-brand Telefutura as Unimas, Univision must have decided to just set things up in the Raleigh DMA in such a way that WTNC-LD would mirror WUVC.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24161782
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, is there a difference between a "translator" and a "repeater"? I have heard both terms used, but I am not sure whether there is a distinction between the two.



Translator is the correct legal term. Repeater, to my knowledge, does not appear in any FCC rule as relates to television. The term "translator" refers to the fact that a signal is received on one channel and then "translated" onto a different channel. That as opposed to an "on-channel booster" which carried the same programming on the same channel. Those were pretty rare in the analog days, and the term has been retired with the conversion to digital.


> Quote:
> I believe that at one time, WTNC-LD was more distinct from WUVC, even though WTNC showed Telefutura programming and Univision had at least partial ownership of the Telefutura network. When Univision decided to re-brand Telefutura as Unimas, Univision must have decided to just set things up in the Raleigh DMA in such a way that WTNC-LD would mirror WUVC.



Telefutura has always been wholly owned by Univision. It was launched shortly after Univision bought the HSN O&O stations.


WTNC-LP, in analog, was the Telefutura affiliate for Raleigh while WUVC was the Univision affiliate. In the world of digital, WTNC is still legally called the [now] Unimás affiliate, but thanks to the joys of subchannels, can air all of the channels available on WUVC as well. It has been that way, to my knowledge, since the station went digital several years ago.


- Trip


----------



## roybishop

Finally! A resolution to the Verizon LTE and TW cable QAM channel interference.


TWC is moving the physical cable channel next Tuesday (plan to rescan for QAM channels)
http://www.wral.com/twc-improves-wral-reception/13269149/ 


The description of the problem:
http://www.wral.com/spectrum-battle-puts-4g-cable-in-conflict/13156713/


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24163182
> 
> 
> Translator is the correct legal term. Repeater, to my knowledge, does not appear in any FCC rule as relates to television. The term "translator" refers to the fact that a signal is received on one channel and then "translated" onto a different channel. That as opposed to an "on-channel booster" which carried the same programming on the same channel. Those were pretty rare in the analog days, and the term has been retired with the conversion to digital.
> 
> Telefutura has always been wholly owned by Univision. It was launched shortly after Univision bought the HSN O&O stations.
> 
> 
> WTNC-LP, in analog, was the Telefutura affiliate for Raleigh while WUVC was the Univision affiliate. In the world of digital, WTNC is still legally called the [now] Unimás affiliate, but thanks to the joys of subchannels, can air all of the channels available on WUVC as well. It has been that way, to my knowledge, since the station went digital several years ago.
> 
> 
> - Trip



For what it's worth, the OTA signal on my TV tuner displays 40-2 as WUVC-DT but on the Directv AM21 tuner, 40-2 is displayed as WTNCDT2 and incorrectly associated with Raleigh (although the on-air graphics do say "Unimas Raleigh")


----------



## veedon


I've never used a DirecTV tuner or any kind of TV  tuner for a computer, so I don't know how they label the OTA stations that they receive.

I do know for certain, though, that when the full-power WUVC (RF38) displays the on-screen station identification for 40-2, it says "Unimas WTNC-LD Durham"(not Raleigh).

But notice that there is no mention of "Channel 26" in the on-screen graphics.

 

So in that sense, WUVC could be regarded as simply using one of its subchannels to simulcast the low-power WTNC.

But the WTNC transmitter in Durham is actually set up as a mere translator of WUVC, which I believe is technically licensed to Fayetteville.

 

So, I assume that when the Durhamites receive WTNC's low-power transmission, they see exactly the same on-screen identifications as I

see when watching WUVC. The only difference might be that the PSIP information says 26-1 through 26-4 because 26 is WTNC's virtual channel number,

a legacy from the analog days.

 

Actually, because WTNC's primary affiliation is Unimas, not Univision, the PSIP is apparently set up so that the translator affixes the 26-1 label to 40-2

and affixes the 26-2 label to 40-1, at least according to the information at rabbitears.info.

 

But I assume that when the Durhamites see the actual on-screen station identifications for Univision, Bounce, and GetTV, those subchannels

would all say "WUVC" just like they do for the full-power WUVC transmission on RF38. There might be some mention of Fayetteville for the on-screen WUVC identifications,

since that is the city of license.

 

I could be wrong about this, though, because I have no access to the WTNC OTA transmission from Durham.

 

I'm not sure what the FCC requirements are in terms of station identifications.


----------



## ejb1980

The Unimas station ID says WTNC Durham, like you said, but the station calls itself Unimas Raleigh in logos and graphics. I wish they'd show the channel in 16:9 widescreen, stuff's always cut off. But they're the only connection I have to the Portland Timbers of the MLS many times so I won't complain too much!


The TV Fool coverage map for the WTNC Durham signal looks like it would come in pretty well in Durham and from Mebane to Apex to Butner. It shows up very low on my TV Fool report in Burlington but I don't get a blip, either. Oh well.


----------



## veedon


Speaking of the channels that WUVC carries, I will be interested to see what kind of movies 40-4 airs when it officially launches in February.

The films that it has been showing in the promotional loop are kind of quirky, sort of B movies, with an occasional B-plus or A-minus tossed in.

I watched a movie from 1946 that had Kirk Douglas in his first film appearance, with Barbara Stanwyck getting top billing. They have also showed

a very strange western featuring Jane Russell. Suffice it to say that in terms of acting prowess, Jane Russel was no Barbara Stanwyck.


----------



## ejb1980

I wonder what month GET TV will change the "coming in ....." to come February. All Wikipedia really says is that it's owned by Sony and will compete with Antenna TV, MeTV, Cozi, Movies!, etc.


Speaking of other subchannels, I think it would be nice to see WTVD3 get something different than LWN, like Cozi or Movies!. Better yet... keep LWN on WTVD3 and put the movie channel in HD Lite on WTVD2.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210_10#post_24166013
> 
> 
> The Unimas station ID says WTNC Durham, like you said, but the station calls itself Unimas Raleigh in logos and graphics. I wish they'd show the channel in 16:9 widescreen, stuff's always cut off. But they're the only connection I have to the Portland Timbers of the MLS many times so I won't complain too much!
> 
> 
> The TV Fool coverage map for the WTNC Durham signal looks like it would come in pretty well in Durham and from Mebane to Apex to Butner. It shows up very low on my TV Fool report in Burlington but I don't get a blip, either. Oh well.


 

Yes, I just got another look at the station identification "splash screen" for subchannel 40-2 that WUVC broadcasts for a few seconds at the top of each hour. It does say "Unimas Raleigh" in very big letters, but down at the bottom of the screen, in much smaller letters, it says WTNC-LD Durham. That might actually be a legal requirement so that the translator station also gets some on-screen mention. Or maybe Univision just wants to make sure that Durham feels the love, too.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15220_10#post_24166120
> 
> 
> I wonder what month GET TV will change the "coming in ....." to come February. All Wikipedia really says is that it's owned by Sony and will compete with Antenna TV, MeTV, Cozi, Movies!, etc.
> 
> 
> Speaking of other subchannels, I think it would be nice to see WTVD3 get something different than LWN, like Cozi or Movies!. Better yet... keep LWN on WTVD3 and put the movie channel in HD Lite on WTVD2.


 

In late December, the station had "Coming February 2014" in the lower right corner of the screen.

I hope they're not having trouble launching. The originally planned date was October 2013.

 

I like some of LWN's shows. ABC11 is one of ABC's O&O stations, and all of those stations carry LWN.

I think some of LWN's shows are produced using the studios and equipment of some of the ABC O&O stations, such as WLS in Chicago. So, I very much doubt that ABC11 would drop LWN.

 

I think Cozi has some connection with NBC, and FOX broadcasting may have a stake in Movies!

 

If GetTV does not launch, I think that would be a shame. I would like to see an OTA channel carry movies from earlier than 1960.


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24166298
> 
> 
> I think Cozi has some connection with NBC, and FOX broadcasting may have a stake in Movies!



COZI is owned by NBC. Movies! is a joint venture between FOX and Weigel (of MeTV fame).


- Trip


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trip in VA*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15220_10#post_24166337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24166298
> 
> 
> I think Cozi has some connection with NBC, and FOX broadcasting may have a stake in Movies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COZI is owned by NBC. Movies! is a joint venture between FOX and Weigel (of MeTV fame).
> 
> 
> - Trip
Click to expand...

 

You know, I like old TV shows and movies as much as the next person, but it would be nice if the most prominent local stations produced more original programming using their own facilities and equipment and then distributed that programming to other local stations. I'm thinking particularly of the O&O stations in the largest cities. Maybe the economics don't work out, but imagine the educational, cultural, and informational programming that could be produced. I'm not trying to turn commercial TV into PBS, but the affiliates of the commercial networks really should start thinking about creating or securing more interesting content for their subchannels.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAL does that type programming... more than most...


----------



## Trip in VA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24166611
> 
> 
> You know, I like old TV shows and movies as much as the next person, but it would be nice if the most prominent local stations produced more original programming using their own facilities and equipment and then distributed that programming to other local stations. I'm thinking particularly of the O&O stations in the largest cities.



It already exists. It's called the "Live Well Network."


- Trip


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roybishop*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24165466
> 
> 
> Finally! A resolution to the Verizon LTE and TW cable QAM channel interference.
> 
> 
> TWC is moving the physical cable channel next Tuesday (plan to rescan for QAM channels)
> http://www.wral.com/twc-improves-wral-reception/13269149/
> 
> 
> The description of the problem:
> http://www.wral.com/spectrum-battle-puts-4g-cable-in-conflict/13156713/



It is not next Tuesday, it is tonight (late night/early morning January 6/7). WRAL was mentioning this is promos all weekend and again this morning. They said you should do the channel scan again tomorrow (Tuesday, January 7) if you do not get WRAL 5 and Fox 50.


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24168094
> 
> 
> It is not next Tuesday, it is tonight (late night/early morning January 6/7). WRAL was mentioning this is promos all weekend and again this morning. They said you should do the channel scan again tomorrow (Tuesday, January 7) if you do not get WRAL 5 and Fox 50.



Has anyone successfully rescanned for channels on their TV and successfully found WRAL 5 and WRAZ 50 at their new locations?


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24172823
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully rescanned for channels on their TV and successfully found WRAL 5 and WRAZ 50 at their new locations?



Hmm....WRAL had said it would be by this morning, but maybe Time Warner delayed it a bit until later this morning? I don't have Time Warner, though, so I can't test it. You could always call TWC support, I guess.


----------



## Scooper

5 and 50 are not available for Internet only


----------



## roybishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24172823
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully rescanned for channels on their TV and successfully found WRAL 5 and WRAZ 50 at their new locations?



Yep, scanned 4 TV's this morning. Picture looks solid on 5.1 and 50.1. Happy....


----------



## ENDContra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24176551
> 
> 
> 5 and 50 are not available for Internet only


Is that whats going on here, that Capital has made these channels unavailable to internet only subscribers? I know Ive been unable to get either channel after rescanning with my PC QAM tuner.


Edit: Played around with all of those random unlabeled channels on my QAM tuner; found WRAL under D740.1...if that helps anyone.

I will say, this is the worst its ever looked. My recording of the second half of the State game only has a few spots that are watchable, otherwise its garbage.


----------



## JJ555

5-1 WRALDT 74-5-1

5-2 WRALDT2 74-5-2

50-1 WRAZDT 74-50-1

50-2 WRAZDT2 74-50-2


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ENDContra*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24177026
> 
> 
> Is that whats going on here, that Capital has made these channels unavailable to internet only subscribers? I know Ive been unable to get either channel after rescanning with my PC QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Edit: Played around with all of those random unlabeled channels on my QAM tuner; found WRAL under D740.1...if that helps anyone.
> 
> I will say, this is the worst its ever looked. My recording of the second half of the State game only has a few spots that are watchable, otherwise its garbage.



I doubt it''s Capital's desire to do that, but rather Time Warner's. If they wanted to, during the reshuffling they could have presumably put encrypted channels (or the HD shopping channels) where they put WRAL/WRAZ and put the latter on channels visible to internet-only customers, but why would they care/want to do that? Internet-only customers should have no expectation that any TV signal comes through in the first place.


----------



## drewwho

Consider yourselves lucky to get anything at all. Where I live now, Comcast encrypted everything last fall. So even if you pay for cable, you cannot get any TV without either a box or a cable-card.


On the other hand, for the 2 years before scrambling everything, Comcast had NEVER moved any of the broadcast stations around on QAM. This contrasts with how TWC kept moving stuff around, seemingly at random when I lived in Cary..


Drew


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15230_10#post_24179133
> 
> 
> Consider yourselves lucky to get anything at all. Where I live now, Comcast encrypted everything last fall. So even if you pay for cable, you cannot get any TV without either a box or a cable-card.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, for the 2 years before scrambling everything, Comcast had NEVER moved any of the broadcast stations around on QAM. This contrasts with how TWC kept moving stuff around, seemingly at random when I lived in Cary..
> 
> 
> Drew


 

I wouldn't mind a small DTA if Time Warner Cable actually offered some affordable packages.

By "affordable", I mean the regular price, not promotional discounts.

 

I don't understand why TWC is more expensive here than in some other markets.

When the  basic analog cable package reached $75 (and digital cable $90), that's when I decided to downgrade my service and look into OTA.


----------



## VisionOn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24182195
> 
> 
> I don't understand why TWC is more expensive here than in some other markets.



Because they can.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_50#post_24182195
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a small DTA if Time Warner Cable actually offered some affordable packages.
> 
> By "affordable", I mean the regular price, not promotional discounts.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why TWC is more expensive here than in some other markets.
> 
> When the  basic analog cable package reached $75 (and digital cable $90), that's when I decided to downgrade my service and look into OTA.



I get lite internet, and two hi def terminals (guide data and a few extra channels), plus two DTA's with HDMI cable TV for like $91 total here. I am thinking of getting their free DVR offer. The only channel I am missing that I'd like is IFC.


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vidiot1985*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15210#post_24172823
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully rescanned for channels on their TV and successfully found WRAL 5 and WRAZ 50 at their new locations?



Neither channel is coming in for me anymore. I've done a rescan 5 times on both of my flatscreens and nothing for 5-1 or 50-1. Anyone else having this issue? I called TWC and the earliest they can come out is Monday morning, which sucks that I may have to watch the NFL playoffs this weekend in SD. Ugh..I hope it gets fixed before then, I guess I'll just keep doing rescans and hope for the best.


----------



## IamtheWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24185228
> 
> 
> Neither channel is coming in for me anymore. I've done a rescan 5 times on both of my flatscreens and nothing for 5-1 or 50-1. Anyone else having this issue? I called TWC and the earliest they can come out is Monday morning, which sucks that I may have to watch the NFL playoffs this weekend in SD. Ugh..I hope it gets fixed before then, I guess I'll just keep doing rescans and hope for the best.



Yes, did re-scan last evening. Both 5-1 and 50-1 are there and in HD.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24185228
> 
> 
> Neither channel is coming in for me anymore. I've done a rescan 5 times on both of my flatscreens and nothing for 5-1 or 50-1. Anyone else having this issue? I called TWC and the earliest they can come out is Monday morning, which sucks that I may have to watch the NFL playoffs this weekend in SD. Ugh..I hope it gets fixed before then, I guess I'll just keep doing rescans and hope for the best.



Could you go with an indoor antenna just for the weekend to get OTA 5-1 and 50-1 HD just until Monday? That would at least get you good picture for the NFL playoffs.


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24186918
> 
> 
> Could you go with an indoor antenna just for the weekend to get OTA 5-1 and 50-1 HD just until Monday? That would at least get you good picture for the NFL playoffs.



I'll probably give it a shot, although I've tried using an antenna before and the reception is usually hit or miss.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspENC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15230_10#post_24183636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_50#post_24182195
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a small DTA if Time Warner Cable actually offered some affordable packages.
> 
> By "affordable", I mean the regular price, not promotional discounts.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why TWC is more expensive here than in some other markets.
> 
> When the  basic analog cable package reached $75 (and digital cable $90), that's when I decided to downgrade my service and look into OTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get lite internet, and two hi def terminals (guide data and a few extra channels), plus two DTA's with HDMI cable TV for like $91 total here. I am thinking of getting their free DVR offer. The only channel I am missing that I'd like is IFC.
Click to expand...

 

But is that one of the deals where you have to commit to a one or two year contract, and after that the prices for each service go up a lot? And if you break up a bundle (after the promotional period ends) and decide to go with a different provider for one of the services, doesn't the charge for the other services go up even more because you've broken up the bundle?


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24186918
> 
> 
> Could you go with an indoor antenna just for the weekend to get OTA 5-1 and 50-1 HD just until Monday? That would at least get you good picture for the NFL playoffs.


I have an outside antenna for local/regional channels and as a back up plan for this very reason. And the Charlotte stations are airing several playoff specials for the Panthers game, which the local GSP/AVL stations here in SC are not. So more coverage, better options. Plus strong signals from 2 FOX, CBS, and NBC stations.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_50#post_24187247
> 
> 
> But is that one of the deals where you have to commit to a one or two year contract, and after that the prices for each service go up a lot? And if you break up a bundle (after the promotional period ends) and decide to go with a different provider for one of the services, doesn't the charge for the other services go up even more because you've broken up the bundle?



No commitment, but if I did break it up, the cost would go way up. Directv makes you commit to the two year deal.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_50#post_24187241
> 
> 
> I'll probably give it a shot, although I've tried using an antenna before and the reception is usually hit or miss.



buy some RG-6 coax and a barrel connector from home depot, and stick the antenna outside temporarily to watch your game. Inside the house, all kinds of things block the TV station signal, and Durham is a good distance from the towers.


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24187241
> 
> 
> I'll probably give it a shot, although I've tried using an antenna before and the reception is usually hit or miss.


Probably because many of the cheap indoor antennas are poorly designed. Possibly consider a Terk HDTVa from HHG. Or a Clearstream 2 or Clearstream 4 from Best Buy or Walmart. Those are better antennas that should provide better results. And possibly a cheap RCA inline amp from Walmart may help. And some folks have good results with the Mohu Leaf Ultimate from Walmart. But, it is not really the best antenna out there, but you could always give it a try. Call Mohu over there in Raleigh and see if they think it will work in Durham.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24189615
> 
> 
> Probably because many of the cheap indoor antennas are poorly designed. Possibly consider a Terk HDTVa from HHG. Or a Clearstream 2 or Clearstream 4 from Best Buy or Walmart. Those are better antennas that should provide better results. And possibly a cheap RCA inline amp from Walmart may help. And some folks have good results with the Mohu Leaf Ultimate from Walmart. But, it is not really the best antenna out there, but you could always give it a try. Call Mohu over there in Raleigh and see if they think it will work in Durham.



All good suggestions for efranklin002...and I have to say, when at all possible, I try and always watch NFL games OTA since the uncompressed HD picture and sound is just fantastic. And it now looks even better on my new Panasonic P60ST60 plasma! Looking forward to the playoff games this weekend!


----------



## tylerSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCCaniac*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24189692
> 
> 
> All good suggestions for efranklin002...and I have to say, when at all possible, I try and always watch NFL games OTA since the uncompressed HD picture and sound is just fantastic. And it now looks even better on my new Panasonic P60ST60 plasma! Looking forward to the playoff games this weekend!


Congratulations on the Panasonic ST60. Great choice, outstanding pic quality. Same basic bells and whistles as their top tier models in terms of video processing and features. And the last year Panasonic will be producing plasmas unfortunately, as they are generally regarded as the best plasma manufacturer edging out Samsung which is also nice. I got the 50 inch ST60 and it has a great picture as well as a very good tuner for OTA reception.


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tylerSC*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24189906
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the Panasonic ST60. Great choice, outstanding pic quality. Same basic bells and whistles as their top tier models in terms of video processing and features. And the last year Panasonic will be producing plasmas unfortunately, as they are generally regarded as the best plasma manufacturer edging out Samsung which is also nice. I got the 50 inch ST60 and it has a great picture as well as a very good tuner for OTA reception.



Yup. I was casually shopping for a larger TV (50"-60") last summer but not planning to necessarily buy yet. Then I kept seeing excellent reviews of the ST60 line, started following the thread here for a few months and read about the bang for the buck, and this would be the end of the line for Panny plasmas, so as soon as a slight sale hit, I pulled the trigger and do not regret it one bit. (Of course that led to upgrading from my older Oppo player to a Oppo BDP-103...)


----------



## Nc shopper

Same issue here....keep rescanning and still can't get Fox or CBS HD anywhere. I should have just kept my antenna....at least then I wasn't paying for the channels I'm not receiving.



Edit:


I can now get CBS HD on 100-1 but still not finding Fox HD anywhere


----------



## efranklin002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nc shopper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24200057
> 
> 
> Same issue here....keep rescanning and still can't get Fox or CBS HD anywhere. I should have just kept my antenna....at least then I wasn't paying for the channels I'm not receiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> I can now get CBS HD on 100-1 but still not finding Fox HD anywhere



You'll probably need to call Time-Warner and get someone to come to your house, they just left my house this morning and for some reason the signal for both CBS and Fox was being blocked to our house after the recent changes, they were able to fix it pretty quickly, however it's still unacceptable on Time-Warner's part that this is happening to some of their customers.


Thanks everyone on all the recommendations, unfortunately my antenna wasn't much better (I couldn't even pickup Fox50 with it), I guess it's time to invest in a new one incase something like this happens again. Thankfully I was able to watch the Sunday playoff games in HD at a friends house.


----------



## Nc shopper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efranklin002*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24202772
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably need to call Time-Warner and get someone to come to your house, they just left my house this morning and for some reason the signal for both CBS and Fox was being blocked to our house after the recent changes, they were able to fix it pretty quickly, however it's still unacceptable on Time-Warner's part that this is happening to some of their customers.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone on all the recommendations, unfortunately my antenna wasn't much better (I couldn't even pickup Fox50 with it), I guess it's time to invest in a new one incase something like this happens again. Thankfully I was able to watch the Sunday playoff games in HD at a friends house.


I talked to Time-Warner and this was the response:

 

These channels were broadcasted in analog format. However this consume a lot of bandwith. Therefore these channels have been updated to digital format. However you would require a digital adpater to get those channels back.

You can get the Digital Adapter for free from any of our service center.


----------



## blackdot

I had NBC vanish last week and CBS vanish this weekend but they showed back up after rescanning.


----------



## Scooper

TWC moved 5 and 50 from the RF channels they were on (just above the 700MHz area) because Verizon LTE was causing interfernce on TWC boxes to them. So in essence, your TWC box needed to have the equivalent of a channel rescan to find them again.


For me (I'm subbing to TWC only for cable modem Internet), whatever channels they moved them to is out of the frequencies they open up for cable modems. I can still get most of the rest of the local broadcast channels (when I connect a Clear QAM tuner), but the RF channels they put the analog versions on is way down in the single digits VHF range and is thus blocked for me.


I can not state whether the analog channels are gone are not - I haven't been over to our friend that is subscribing to TWC in a while and I get my locals either OTA or on Dish Network


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nc shopper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24204117
> 
> 
> I talked to Time-Warner and this was the response:
> 
> 
> These channels were broadcasted in analog format. However this consume a lot of bandwith. Therefore these channels have been updated to digital format. However you would require a digital adpater to get those channels back.
> 
> 
> You can get the Digital Adapter for free from any of our service center.



That's unlikely to help--that response sounds like something they'd respond with if someone without cable TV called up and said their rabbit ears stopped working on their old tube TV, and they wanted cable.


If your TV was receiving WRAL over cable in HD without a box before, but is not now, it's not because you missed out on some analog to digital transition, but because TW moved WRAL (and WRAZ) from their previous unencrypted QAM channels to a different one that gets blocked by filters installed for customers who are internet-only (or maybe your wiring is marginal and that channel just isn't coming through well enough??).


If you are not an internet-only customer, then TWC probably needs to send a technician out to check out your wiring and filters to fix it for you.


----------



## ejb1980

Unimas is now HD on 40-2.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejb1980*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15250_10#post_24211656
> 
> 
> Unimas is now HD on 40-2.


 

Are 40-1 and 40-2 now both in 1080i?


----------



## ejb1980

Yes, they are both 1080i.


----------



## Celeron

Is anyone else having trouble picking up WRAL 5.1 OTA? I have a large ChannelMaster antenna in the attic feeding into an HDHomerun tuner. All the other channels come in nice and strong, including Fox 50. WTVD is a little low, but it always has been. WRAL is basically non-existent.


----------



## veedon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15260_10#post_24334703
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble picking up WRAL 5.1 OTA? I have a large ChannelMaster antenna in the attic feeding into an HDHomerun tuner. All the other channels come in nice and strong, including Fox 50. WTVD is a little low, but it always has been. WRAL is basically non-existent.


WRAL is coming in fine for me with an indoor antenna.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24334703
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble picking up WRAL 5.1 OTA? I have a large ChannelMaster antenna in the attic feeding into an HDHomerun tuner. All the other channels come in nice and strong, including Fox 50. WTVD is a little low, but it always has been. WRAL is basically non-existent.



WRAL is usually 65 to 68% for me. Today, it's around 45%.


----------



## veedon


Has anyone heard anything about when Time Warner Cable might discontinue analog service in the Carolinas?

I've been a bit surprised that they have not already discontinued it. I usually watch TV OTA, but I do keep the lowest cost package as a backup. Is there any chance that internet speed will increase once the analog channels are gone, or will TWC use the freed-up bandwidth mainly for new HD channels?


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Celeron*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24334703
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble picking up WRAL 5.1 OTA? I have a large ChannelMaster antenna in the attic feeding into an HDHomerun tuner. All the other channels come in nice and strong, including Fox 50. WTVD is a little low, but it always has been. WRAL is basically non-existent.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veedon*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24335179
> 
> 
> WRAL is coming in fine for me with an indoor antenna.



My Hauppauge ATSC tuner with an indoor loop antenna seemed to have more errors with WRAL yesterday, but tonight it seems to be back to the usual, very good quality. I don't know how to characterize it as a percentage as others have, but my tuner's signal quality app is currently showing a signal to noise ratio of 27+ with very few, occasional, correctable errors. IIRC, yesterday it was seeing low 20's with more frequent errors, including uncorrectables.


----------



## rollcage

I have TWC and up until recently had only one HDTV. Now that I have two and have no desire to pay TWC for another box, I've plugged the RF cable directly into the TV and scanned. Out came a crazy mix of analog and digital channels. I'm aware of TWC's online channel list and www.silicondust.com , but even putting these listings together doesn't seem to cover what I'm receiving. Anyone have expertise in making sense of this mess?


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## vidiot1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollcage*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24343132
> 
> 
> I have TWC and up until recently had only one HDTV. Now that I have two and have no desire to pay TWC for another box, I've plugged the RF cable directly into the TV and scanned. Out came a crazy mix of analog and digital channels. I'm aware of TWC's online channel list and www.silicondust.com , but even putting these listings together doesn't seem to cover what I'm receiving. Anyone have expertise in making sense of this mess?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris



The set of analog channels would be pretty much limited to channels 2-72 or maybe 2-98 in the TWC lineup you might see at titantv.com for "cable", and the digital channels would be the tiny subset of unencrypted/clear QAM stuff which includes the local broadcast channels, public access, news14, c-span, shopping channels, some of which show up under "digital cable". Last time I checked, silicondust.com didn't have digital cable listings anymore, just digital broadcast, so it wouldn't have cable only content like c-span or public access.


The crazy mix of digital channels beyond the local broadcast stuff would probably include redundant, SD versions of HD broadcast channels, extra cable-only variants of local channels (like the extra WUNC subchannel), public access, maybe somebody's pay per view on some random channel, whatever else TWC doesn't want to bother encrypting (or isn't allowed to encrypt, yet?). They don't necessarily provide the channel mapping information so that your TV knows to present the more friendly channel number so something shows up as the physical channel & subchannel 123-456 rather than whatever is the TWC listings' more friendly, virtual channel # or the broadcast channel equivalent.


----------



## veedon


Yeah, I bet a lot of people in Raleigh still have the "expanded basic" (or whatever TWC calls it) package that includes the analog channels 2-72, the useful digital channels for the locals (including HD), and the rather annoying SD digital channels with the mysterious (and ever-changing) clear QAM channel numbers, which tend to be PEG stuff or SD digital copies of a few of the channels in the analog lineup.

 

I found that package to be too expensive, but I didn't want to upgrade to the digital cable package, so I downgraded to the "broadcast cable" package.

Then I routed the cable TV through an old VCR that could tune the analog channels, and I use an antenna for most of my viewing, which gives me quite a few HD channels and some interesting SD subchannels.

 

When analog service is discontinued, I will have to decide whether it is worth the expense to even keep any cable service at all.

I'm hoping that TWC will offer a pared-down channel package at a fairly low cost, a package that does not force me to pay for a bunch of sports channels and reality TV nonsense.


----------



## sjay

Anybody have trouble with channels pixelating in the Lochmere area of Cary on TWC? I am seeing trouble with channels 1105,1111,1117,1150,1403 1350,1351 but channels 1356,1400,1404,1406,1407 are fine no problem.

This is happening on 2 different TV with 2 different set top boxes. I think it is TWC problem with a video sever??

Called TWC and they send there was no problem in my area and they could send somebody Monday morning - that was the first appointment they had.

I said I was hoping the could alert there headend folks to look for a problem and he said unless I set up an appointment they were do nothing. So

I have an appointment for Monday but if this in not fixed by then I will cancel the cable TV.


----------



## sjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjay*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15240#post_24381110
> 
> 
> Anybody have trouble with channels pixelating in the Lochmere area of Cary on TWC? I am seeing trouble with channels 1105,1111,1117,1150,1403 1350,1351 but channels 1356,1400,1404,1406,1407 are fine no problem.
> 
> This is happening on 2 different TV with 2 different set top boxes. I think it is TWC problem with a video sever??
> 
> Called TWC and they send there was no problem in my area and they could send somebody Monday morning - that was the first appointment they had.
> 
> I said I was hoping the could alert there headend folks to look for a problem and he said unless I set up an appointment they were do nothing. So
> 
> I have an appointment for Monday but if this in not fixed by then I will cancel the cable TV.



Channels are all back now!!


----------



## ArnoldZiffel

I'm using the local HD unencrypted channels from TWC. My LG flatscreen picks them up fine, using the set's auto channel scan. My Windows Media Center 7 PC that I use as a DVR doesn't pick those channels up via autoscan.


In the past, I've gone to silicondust.com to get the Qam channel list, where 79-2 (UNC kids) maps to 4-2. Recently silicondust hasn't had any listings for Raleigh zip codes except OTA.


My tv automatically maps the channels to their familiar locations (WRAL 5-1, etc), so I don't know WRAL's location in the 75 - 121 qam channels. The set doesn't display the original channel location anywhere. With that info, I can input by hand into media center.


Does anyone have a suggestion on how to determine that list? My cheap-o USB tv tuner seems completely unable to pick up the qam channels with the autoscan.


Thanks for any suggestions,


Arnold


----------



## ldmccall

I'm having the same problems. I have a Windows 7 Media Center setup with a Ceton CableCARD tuner, and ran a channel scan last night. Everything seemed to map perfectly. When I got home from work tonight, the mapping isn't showing the HD version of any locals, even if I go through Edit Channel, I'm still getting the SD version tonight. (rescanned and it still shows the SD versions).


----------



## dah12

I'm also CableCard/Windows Media Center. My guide isn't showing the new lineup, I've still got the old channel mappings. What this means is that if I tune to channel 300, the guide says CNN but the channel content is correctly the new lineup with ESPN HD. Alternatively if I tune to channel 1500, I get nothing. Did you have to do anything special to update your guide mapping?


I seem to be getting the HD feed appropriately. I have an HD Homerun tuner.


----------



## nitdawg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15270#post_24476834
> 
> 
> I'm also CableCard/Windows Media Center. My guide isn't showing the new lineup, I've still got the old channel mappings. What this means is that if I tune to channel 300, the guide says CNN but the channel content is correctly the new lineup with ESPN HD. Alternatively if I tune to channel 1500, I get nothing. Did you have to do anything special to update your guide mapping?
> 
> 
> I seem to be getting the HD feed appropriately. I have an HD Homerun tuner.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldmccall*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15270#post_24475502
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problems. I have a Windows 7 Media Center setup with a Ceton CableCARD tuner, and ran a channel scan last night. Everything seemed to map perfectly. When I got home from work tonight, the mapping isn't showing the HD version of any locals, even if I go through Edit Channel, I'm still getting the SD version tonight. (rescanned and it still shows the SD versions).



You need to go into: Settings>TV Signal>Set Up TV Signal


This will force a new guide pairing. You should get I new options for the guide data (when it asks for your carrier and location)...I can't remember the verbiage on the one I selected (Cary-TWC digital plus?) and all the new mappings are there. You need MC and/or GuideTool to map the channel with the guide data, without a new guide load MC still knows there is a channel at 300, but if you don't assign the proper guide data, no dice.


----------



## dah12

Thanks- that worked for me. I now have the right guide data mapped to my channels. I think the change was picking the TWC-Upgrade lineup that worked for me like you said, I previously had just the TWC lineup that didn't mention upgrade.


----------



## ldmccall

The above information solved the problem of channel mapping for my Windows 7 Media Center. I had cases of incorrect channels in slots, and many SD-only channels until...


...I shut down the Windows 7 computer, unplugged the power from the SDV converter box, waited several seconds, then powered it all back up.


I read in another forum, however (I think it was greenbutton.tv) that the TWC Raleigh "New" name for the channel lineups is temporary, and when they change it to "Time Warner Digital", we are going to have to perform a new scan and redo our channel customizations all over again. The user said this occurred "a few months" after the new theme-based numbering scheme.


Ben Drawbaugh's (EngadgetHD) reviews of the TiVo Roamio have me contemplating going to that platform. My only real complaint with Windows Media Center is that it isn't stable. Sometimes the tuners lock up, sometimes the extenders lock up, and sometimes the SDV box throws an error.


Are any of you Roamio customers with Raleigh's TWC having SDV or CableCARD reliability problems?


----------



## Opie

I'm getting substantial pixelation on NBC in Raleigh with my D* HR200-700. Anyone else seeing this? Is this a spot beam issue or a hardware issue on my side?


----------



## ejb1980

There is a known issue with NBC on Directv receivers. It used to be only on the often-glitchy HR34 (big Genie box) but others are seeing it now. There is noting that you can do. Directv reps will not be able to help you. My HR34 does it randomly on WXII. Others have reported this issue with many different NBC - and NBC ONLY - affiliates nationwide in other Directv-specific forums. I have never seen it on WSLS Roanoke, VA, which I also get, but only in SD. If you really want to watch NBC, get the AM21 tuner and record from the OTA signal. That won't be messed up. (And you'll get all subchannels, and locals during weather delays.)


----------



## LehmannCPA


North Raleigh here.  Just off of I-540 and Creedmoor Rd.

 

Bought a Mohu Sky and hoping to install it next weekend.  Any thoughts?  I'm hoping an attic installation will be sufficient, but fear that I may have to mount it onto my chimney stack.

 

Anything I should be aware of?  Any potential issues to prevent?

 

Thanks,

 

Alex


----------



## dah12

Just moved to same area, installing my MOHU Leaf in attic, can update in a couple days once it's set up. Had great luck with it in Durham at roughly same distance from towers, not expecting anything different. If Leaf can do it, Sky definitely should be fine. Will update when I have something more relevant.


----------



## LehmannCPA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dah12*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15200_100#post_24555524
> 
> 
> Just moved to same area, installing my MOHU Leaf in attic, can update in a couple days once it's set up. Had great luck with it in Durham at roughly same distance from towers, not expecting anything different. If Leaf can do it, Sky definitely should be fine. Will update when I have something more relevant.


Awesome.  Thanks for this.  I've got about 50' of shielded RG-6 going up the chimney wall and into the attic, so I can move it around if needed.  I'm hoping I can leave it in the attic, but I am prepared to go through the chimney and outside if necessary.


----------



## dah12

FYI, I just hooked up my MOHU Leaf Plus this morning and got great reception from within my finished attic. I have no doubt the better antenna and a few minutes of tinkering will have you in good shape. If you want to figure out best direction to point, Google "FCC engineering maps" to see your house in relation to area TV towers.


----------



## HDMe2

Anyone watching WRAL tonight?


I saw something atop their Web site that said WRAL programming is on WRAL2 due to extended weather coverage tonight. I didn't see that until about 9pm.


I don't mind them running scrolls and talking about the weather during commercials... but I don't like impromptu pulling of programs without warning or recourse. I was recording, so I will have to check later and see what I recorded for NCIS or NCIS: LA.


I was hoping that they would re-air these later tonight like they do when they pre-empt for other things, but I haven't seen anything to indicate that.


I happen to be in part of WRAL's viewer area where we haven't had any of the storm activity (luckily) tonight... so I wasn't even thinking they might be pre-empting... I just figured they would be running scrolls and covering during commercials like they usually do.


----------



## jspENC

When there is a tornado WARNING in the designated market area, which in fact does include counties outside of Wake, Durham, and Orange, (the most populated I believe in this market) the stations MUST come n the air and be on the air to keep people ahead of the tornado. Especially at night when you cannot see anything, it is especially dangerous. A tornado ran thru Cumberland and Sampson counties yesterday, as well as Edgecombe, which I know are at the edge of the market, but they still are in this market area. I have family and friends in all 3 of those counties. I'm sure other markets will take these counties if the stations do not want to break up programs for them.







I know where I live, the stations will go on the air most times to warn these counties as well. As a matter of fact, WNCT stayed on the air for 4+ hours yesterday. WCTI and WYDO was close behind.


----------



## Retspin

It was really rough here in Wilson yesterday. I watched both WRAL and WITN and they both did a fantastic job.


----------



## HDMe2

For the record... I'm not complaining about the weather coverage... I'm complaining about how they do this somewhat randomly and don't let people know OR re-air the preempted programming later.


I get the need to cover severe weather... but the way they do it is often screwy. How many times do we see local stations interrupt programming but not commercials?


I found out last night that WTVD preempted as well... so that's two local channels that cover the same viewing area that preempted programming.


They know the weather is coming... they were tracking these storms for days... I would like to see them in the future plan these things the same way they plan for sporting events. This wasn't a last-minute thing that caught them unaware.


When they know severe weather is coming like this... make plans to preempt programming and re-air it later and inform their viewers.


That's all I'm asking.


I appreciate the weather coverage. I would appreciate it more if they planned everything else better.


Both stations (11 and 5) that I noticed last night... appeared to go to about 8:30pm and then cut to programming-in-progress... even though the storms were still going in areas last night. There was still a lot of red on the radar when they went back to live programming around 8:30pm.. and since they had already preempted to that point, it would have made more sense to me to keep going until at least the top of the hour and cover the weather.


They just aren't consistent in how they handle these things to me.


----------



## scsiraid

And they both have subchannels which are also on TWC or OTA that they could carry the weather coverage on.


----------



## Scooper

Yes - but the subchannels are NOT on Dish and probably not DirectTV.. No skin off my nose as I can (and often do) watch OTA almost as much as DBS. But HdMe's reception situation is probably not as favorable as mine for OTA reception.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15270#post_24667589
> 
> 
> Yes - but the subchannels are NOT on Dish and probably not DirectTV.. No skin off my nose as I can (and often do) watch OTA almost as much as DBS. But HdMe's reception situation is probably not as favorable as mine for OTA reception.



Hmm... didnt realize that subs were not on sat services...


----------



## NCCaniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15270#post_24667682
> 
> 
> Hmm... didnt realize that subs were not on sat services...



That's right. I have DISH and WRAL 5.2 is not available, although PBS 4.3 (PBS-EX) is. I have an attic antenna and try and watch the OTA locals for better picture quality unless the signal is dicey, but yeah, I noticed that both WRAL and WTVD both pre-empted their programming for the live storm tracking. They cover a wide area of central and eastern NC and while Wake county did not have much in the way of bad storms, areas near Wilson and such had radar signals that looked like possible tornadoes between 6pm - 8pm last night. Yeah, if it is not near you, it is inconvenient, but I am glad they do it for those that need it. Not everyone has cable, etc. Some folks in the more rural areas just have a roof-top antenna for the OTA channels....or satellite.


----------



## jspENC

I agree, they should do more than a crawl for Severe Thunderstorms, but I think those days have really dwindled and did so years ago. With internet, to many shills come out and scream dirty e-mails and such at the stations. I know a few years ago one of the Wilmington stations decided to stop breaking up programs for severe because of this. If it was me, I would tell them to go buy their own license and tower and do with it what THEY wanted.


----------



## ejb1980

Satellite viewers can view subs right on their guides, most just don't know how. The Genie system even distributes the OTA signals to all rooms making your antenna channels viewable and recordable from every room. I don't know if the Hopper does. You can even get out of market locals in HD. And who cares when there's a dispute? You'll still have the channel.


Directv has an AM21 tuner and Dish Network has something similar. Most people in the Raleigh-Durham area and well beyond can get the locals easily OTA without any extravagant antenna, except maybe WTVD. Attach the antenna to the tuner and set it it up. It's BEYOND easy. This is what it looks like.


----------



## HDMe2

Yeah... we have antennas and can view the sub-channels... but when WRAL doesn't tell you they are going to pre-empt programming until they actually do it... you have no chance to change timers to record a different channel. My position is that they had to know how serious these storms were all day, and for a couple of days before actually, and so they knew they were going to pre-empt programming that night... but didn't let anyone know until it was too late to react... and they didn't even cover the severe weather until it completely subsided. They bailed on the weather coverage at 8:30 while the storms were still going in several areas. I think they could plan this stuff better is all.


----------



## Scooper

+1 on that - if they would just come up with a standard plan that they would always follow....


----------



## AndThenScottSays

They have a standard plan. Weather goes live when there is a tornado warning anywhere in the DMA. The downside is that it's a huge DMA, so you could have sunshine in Person County and torrential rains in Sampson County.


----------



## jspENC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooper*  /t/147473/raleigh-nc-hdtv/15250_50#post_24676641
> 
> 
> +1 on that - if they would just come up with a standard plan that they would always follow....



You can't guarantee the weather will hit though. Our stations to the east told us that Wednesday and Thursday would be the bad days with tornadoes, and said Tuesday would be quieter, and it was for most of us, but Jones and Craven saw a Tornado, and those counties along I-95, on Tuesday, but the next two days saw no warnings at all for Tornado. So if the stations had said we will move programs to another time, they would have lost all those ads and people would be mad because there was nothing happening. When the SPC (storm prediction center) issues discussions and watches, as well as a slight risk a day or two out, stations have to consider these in their forecasts to the viewers in these areas. Once in a while, the weather just does it's own thing.


----------



## HDMe2

The weather doesn't pop up at the last minute on the day of the storm, though. That's what I mean... they track this stuff for a week... changes happen... but the day and evening of the storm they know there are going to be problems. Weather didn't just start being a problem last week. Stations in this area have been at it since before I was born!


Since they have timeshift capability... have had it for years... they should have a standard plan in place that essentially says... when important weather is in the viewing area, they will preempt regular programming and air that programming in a later timeslot. Before the severe weather hits, they can remind viewers of that policy and after the weather clears they can again remind viewers of that policy and where/when to look for the rebroadcasts.


That would serve the community, keep viewers happy, and also keep advertisers happy because more eyes on a rebroadcast when people know where to go.


It seems like such a simple thing. As I said earlier, they do this like clockwork for the ACC men's basketball tourney... they preempt CBS on WRAL for a couple of nights and air the programming in the early morning hours later those next couple of nights. They announce it, they do it, and it works like clockwork. There's no reason they can't do the same with severe weather coverage.


----------



## ejb1980

This is pretty cool. Maybe someday WRAZ 50-2 and WRAL 5-2 will be SD 16:9. Enough news and sports go on there that gets chopped for no reason. The NASL game on WRAL2 earlier had chopped graphics. No excuse for that.

http://www.milb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20140501&content_id=73953606&fext=.jsp&vkey=news_t234&sid=t234#article_comments_contents


----------



## Scooper

Anything new ?


----------



## ejb1980

Scooper said:


> Anything new ?


This is new (to me, at least)...

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/news/local-tv/abc-discontinue-live-well-network/131646


----------



## veedon

What do you suppose WTVD will chose as a replacement for LiveWell?
The Raleigh DMA already has most of the available diginets. Will WTVD go back to having a weather feed?


----------



## dtv_junkie87

veedon said:


> What do you suppose WTVD will chose as a replacement for LiveWell?
> The Raleigh DMA already has most of the available diginets. Will WTVD go back to having a weather feed?


No news on a replacement just yet.

However, I am crossing my fingers for some Classic Disney! Running on the subchannel of a major-market ABC station, it makes perfect sense!

Would writing letters, submitting a petition, or starting a Facebook group help any?

And apologies if it looks like I'm "trolling" every "R.I.P. Live Well" message; a free, all-family network is like a breath of fresh air...WAVES! 

dtv_junkie87


----------



## veedon

dtv_junkie87 said:


> veedon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suppose WTVD will chose as a replacement for LiveWell?
> The Raleigh DMA already has most of the available diginets. Will WTVD go back to having a weather feed?
> 
> 
> 
> No news on a replacement just yet.
> 
> However, I am crossing my fingers for some Classic Disney! Running on the subchannel of a major-market ABC station, it makes perfect sense!
> 
> Would writing letters, submitting a petition, or starting a Facebook group help any?
> 
> And apologies if it looks like I'm "trolling" every "R.I.P. Live Well" message; a free, all-family network is like a breath of fresh air...WAVES!
> 
> dtv_junkie87
Click to expand...

I really can't imagine Disney doing that. They make too much money from DVD sales of the true classics ("Snow White", "Bambi", "Pinocchio", etc.), so they wouldn't be willing to put that stuff on free TV. And the live action Disney movies from the 60's and 70's were really not that great, so I can't see a station full of those movies commanding much of an audience.


----------



## jbwhite99

Guess this isn't surprising - WRAL has now developed the first 4K programming by a local station. Even less surprising, it includes another Capitol Broadcasting company - the Bulls.

http://www.wral.com/wral-achieves-another-first-with-4k-documentary/13811223/


----------



## HDMe2

The "first" would be if they actually broadcast something in 4K... Lots of things shot on film going back before my lifetime have the equivalent of 4K-8K resolution... and in recent years things shot using digital cameras have been shot in 4K... so I'm not sure what is "first" about this if you really look at it.


----------



## Bruce Watson

jbwhite99 said:


> Guess this isn't surprising - WRAL has now developed the first 4K programming by a local station. Even less surprising, it includes another Capitol Broadcasting company - the Bulls.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/wral-achieves-another-first-with-4k-documentary/13811223/


4K is a solution in search of a problem. 

The human visual system can resolve detail at around 0.6 arcminute per line pair. That's an excellent eyeball in excellent conditions. Now I'll grant that looking at a light source (which is what a TV really is) is pretty good conditions. So... do the math (and you thought you'd never need that high school trigonometry!).

Turns out that most people don't sit close enough to their TVs to get the benefit from increasing resolution from 720 to 1080. If they are getting the full benefit of 1080, asking them to move to 4k, while keeping everything else the same, is asking them to cut the distance between their seat and the TV in half. If they don't, there's little point to the increased resolution. Think about that -- would you move your seating position that close to your TV? I wouldn't.

Same exact thing applies in theaters. Sony has done the research and published a white paper on it (which I can't find the link for when I need it, of course). Basically, they concluded that even in a modern (stadium seating) theater, you had to be sitting in the first few rows to get the benefit from 4K. The farther you get from the screen, the less detail you can resolve. If you are sitting mid front to middle, 2K is all you resolve. Middle to mid-back, 1080. Mid-back to the back row, 720. 

And this is why nearly all the DCPs going to your local theaters are 2K. Just because they've got that fancy 4K Sony projector doesn't mean they are showing you a 4K movie. Nearly all of them are projecting just 2K. And most of the films not captured using Red cameras are actually captured at less than 3K. _Skyfall_ was mostly shot on Arri cameras at 2.7K, and was a sharp and clean on the screen as anything I've ever seen, including the parts of _The Dark Knight_ which were shot on 65mm film, the highest resolution media available (think 8K+).

Like I said, 4K is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## tylerSC

Well when you go in the stores, all they are pushing these days are those overpriced Ultra HD 4K LEDs. But I honestly think that regular HD cable and OTA antenna TV looks best on the basic 720p plasma from Samsung. And right now the 51 inch F4500 model has been selling for $399. Great TV, excellent price. No need for unnecessary upconversion, despite what the salesmen says. Too bad these plasmas are being phased out, as they truly seem to be the best bang for the buck. And for future tech, the LG OLED model at HHG looks like a nice replacement for plasma, as the blacks are very good and there is no side angle vision fade like other LCD/LEDs. But those prices need to come down.


----------



## Bruce Watson

tylerSC said:


> Well when you go in the stores, all they are pushing these days are those overpriced Ultra HD 4K LEDs.


Yep. Just like they pushed 3D before this. How'd that work out for 'em?



tylerSC said:


> But I honestly think that regular HD cable and OTA antenna TV looks best on the basic 720p plasma from Samsung. And right now the 51 inch F4500 model has been selling for $399. Great TV, excellent price. No need for unnecessary upconversion, despite what the salesmen says. Too bad these plasmas are being phased out, as they truly seem to be the best bang for the buck. And for future tech, the LG OLED model at HHG looks like a nice replacement for plasma, as the blacks are very good and there is no side angle vision fade like other LCD/LEDs. But those prices need to come down.


Yep. I'm using a Panny 1080 plasma and an OTA antenna supplied by WRAL back during "the conversion". Works a treat. But then, I'm only about 12 miles from the Garner antenna farm. It bloody well should work a treat!

I'm not actually against 4K, or QHD, or whatever anyone wants to call it. But unlike the move from SD to HD for which just about anyone got a big boost in image quality, the move from HD to QD isn't going to be much, if any, improvement for most people. 

Especially when it looks like everyone is going to be watching TV on their smartphones. What would be the point of 4k on a smart phone?


----------



## mchrisbrown

Guys, 
I'm hoping you experts can help me with a question. Are there any TWC HD DVR boxes in the Raleigh area that can be controlled via IP? I can control all of my other AV equipment directly via IP using my android phone but I don't see a way to do this with the cable box. Is this possible?


----------



## sooke

Hi,


Anyone using the iView 3500STBII in the Raleigh NC area? Would like to know if it works with the local TWC before I buy.


Thanks.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

A little heads up on some tower work happening next week. We are removing the unused channel 55 antenna we were using prior to the DTV Transition in 2009 next week, which may affect off air reception for local channels. Stations on the shared tower will switch to side mounted antennas during the day while workers are removing the antenna at the top. These side mounted antennas have reduced coverage from the regular antennas. The work will last about a week.

WRAL and WRAZ will use their aux antennas during the day and return to full coverage each evening.
WNCN will use an aux antenna and remain on it for the duration of the tower work.
WLFL will go to very low power during the day, and half power in the evenings.
WRDC and WTVD are not affected by this work and will remain at full power.

Their are 6 TV Broadcast antennas atop the tower, currently only 4 are being used.


----------



## ejb1980

NBC17ENG said:


> A little heads up on some tower work happening next week. We are removing the unused channel 55 antenna we were using prior to the DTV Transition in 2009 next week, which may affect off air reception for local channels. Stations on the shared tower will switch to side mounted antennas during the day while workers are removing the antenna at the top. These side mounted antennas have reduced coverage from the regular antennas. The work will last about a week.
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ will use their aux antennas during the day and return to full coverage each evening.
> WNCN will use an aux antenna and remain on it for the duration of the tower work.
> WLFL will go to very low power during the day, and half power in the evenings.
> WRDC and WTVD are not affected by this work and will remain at full power.
> 
> Their are 6 TV Broadcast antennas atop the tower, currently only 4 are being used.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## tylerSC

NBC17ENG said:


> A little heads up on some tower work happening next week. We are removing the unused channel 55 antenna we were using prior to the DTV Transition in 2009 next week, which may affect off air reception for local channels. Stations on the shared tower will switch to side mounted antennas during the day while workers are removing the antenna at the top. These side mounted antennas have reduced coverage from the regular antennas. The work will last about a week.
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ will use their aux antennas during the day and return to full coverage each evening.
> WNCN will use an aux antenna and remain on it for the duration of the tower work.
> WLFL will go to very low power during the day, and half power in the evenings.
> WRDC and WTVD are not affected by this work and will remain at full power.
> 
> Their are 6 TV Broadcast antennas atop the tower, currently only 4 are being used.


Will NBC-17 top mount their current antenna after the channel 55 antenna is removed? Or will they remain side mounted? I believe the Charlotte DTV signals in Dallas are still side mounted, except for WBTV. I think WCNC and WJZY still have the 36 and 46 analog antennas on top of their towers, although WCNC did have a permit to top mount and increase power. When WBTV built their digital channel 23 antenna, it was initially top mounted and the channel 3 analog antenna was side mounted and moved down lower on the tower. And they have a very good omnidirectional signal. So I wonder how many DTV antennas are still "temporarily" side mounted in various markets?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

In case you are curious...

Here's the baby antenna we are using on the air while the tower work progresses and a look at the old channel 55 antenna we just removed. Those of you with antennas that are still getting our signal, congratulations! Your antennas are working perfectly. The ERP on this baby antenna is only about 48 kW, and most people with indoor antennas have been able to find it by adjusting their home antennas. It does appear the trouble spot through the tower is Western Durham and Chapel Hill and the extreme outer reaches of the normal pattern.

Please drop me a PM to let me know if you still have our baby signal or lost it completely and you general location or email us at [email protected]


----------



## veedon

NBC17ENG said:


> In case you are curious...
> 
> Here's the baby antenna we are using on the air while the tower work progresses and a look at the old channel 55 antenna we just removed. Those of you with antennas that are still getting our signal, congratulations! Your antennas are working perfectly. The ERP on this baby antenna is only about 48 kW, and most people with indoor antennas have been able to find it by adjusting their home antennas. It does appear the trouble spot through the tower is Western Durham and Chapel Hill and the extreme outer reaches of the normal pattern.
> 
> Please drop me a PM to let me know if you still have our baby signal or lost it completely and you general location or email us at [email protected]


What is the sixth antenna on that tower? You mentioned five of the antennas (WNCN, WRAL, WRAZ, WTVD, and the old Channel 55 antenna that was just removed), but what is the sixth antenna, which is currently unused, and has it ever been used in the past?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

The sixth is WLFL/22


----------



## veedon

AndThenScottSays said:


> The sixth is WLFL/22


How could I forget them? They even brought us Villanova football yesterday. Quite a game.
And WRDC featured the Rhode Island Rams. How's that for knowing the local market?


----------



## veedon

AndThenScottSays said:


> The sixth is WLFL/22


I think I misread the original post. WTVD is apparently not on that tower, so even with WLFL included, there is an antenna unaccounted for. The post said that four of the six antennas were in use.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Yeah you're right, I forgot about the last one too when I posted that. It might be WLFL's old channel 57 DTV antenna?


----------



## WNCN17ENG

veedon said:


> I think I misread the original post. WTVD is apparently not on that tower, so even with WLFL included, there is an antenna unaccounted for. The post said that four of the six antennas were in use.


Number 6 is the channel 57 antenna WRDC used before reverting back to channel 28 after the DTV conversion. It too will have to come down at some time in the future.


----------



## ejb1980

NBC17ENG said:


> In case you are curious...
> 
> Here's the baby antenna we are using on the air while the tower work progresses and a look at the old channel 55 antenna we just removed. Those of you with antennas that are still getting our signal, congratulations! Your antennas are working perfectly. The ERP on this baby antenna is only about 48 kW, and most people with indoor antennas have been able to find it by adjusting their home antennas. It does appear the trouble spot through the tower is Western Durham and Chapel Hill and the extreme outer reaches of the normal pattern.
> 
> Please drop me a PM to let me know if you still have our baby signal or lost it completely and you general location or email us at [email protected]


No WNCN for me in Burlington. WNCN isn't the easiest Raleigh signal to tune in due to interference on RF17 in VA, but I can usually get it. WSLS or WXII will peek through OTA for a few minutes every now and then, but WNCN is usually the only NBC I can get OTA. I am glad I am not relying on OTA for football tonight. Go Colts!


----------



## ejb1980

veedon said:


> How could I forget them? They even brought us Villanova football yesterday. Quite a game.
> And WRDC featured the Rhode Island Rams. How's that for knowing the local market?


I am liking the American Sports Network, or whatever it is called that is on the Sinclair stations. I hope it is successful.


----------



## veedon

ejb1980 said:


> I am liking the American Sports Network, or whatever it is called that is on the Sinclair stations. I hope it is successful.



I think they will be showing some Conference USA teams, so maybe ECU fans will be interested in that. But I'm wondering how much the station is trying to appeal to transplants from the Northeast.

Oh, wait, ECU isn't in Conference USA anymore.
I can't keep track of all the conference realignments.


----------



## drill

I still get 17, but it is weak now ... weak enough that i get enough errors that it is unpleasant to watch. FWIW, i am located just north of 540/falls of neuse intersection and use an antenna mounted inside the attic. this setup has worked flawlessly for several years. I still get WRAL/WRAZ at 100%.

when will everything be back to normal?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

veedon said:


> I think they will be showing some Conference USA teams, so maybe ECU fans will be interested in that. But I'm wondering how much the station is trying to appeal to transplants from the Northeast.
> 
> Oh, wait, ECU isn't in Conference USA anymore.
> I can't keep track of all the conference realignments.


They are showing an Appalachian State game in a couple weeks. Appalachian moved up to the Sun Belt Conference (D-1A) this year. I'm not sure if they are showing it on behalf of App or their opponent, but at least it gets them a game with local interest.


----------



## veedon

AndThenScottSays said:


> They are showing an Appalachian State game in a couple weeks. Appalachian moved up to the Sun Belt Conference (D-1A) this year. I'm not sure if they are showing it on behalf of App or their opponent, but at least it gets them a game with local interest.


When I hear "Sun Belt", I immediately think of the mountains of western North Carolina. And when I hear "Atlantic Coast Conference", I immediately think of Louisville down by the banks of the Ohio. The Big Ten now has fourteen football teams, and the Big Twelve has ten. 

Hey, but everybody's gotta get those big TV bucks, don't they?


----------



## ejb1980

Charlotte 49ers @ Elon is showing on WLFL for 9-21. According to Wikipedia, the network will air games from the Big South Conference, Colonial Athletic Association, Conference USA, Patriot League, and Southern Conference.


----------



## MonkeyBoyThom

I don't know if this is directly responsible but...17.1-17.3 dropped off my radar and I can't get the signal back. I am in Durham, zip code 27701. I have a Channel Master CM-4228HD in my attic that had you coming in loud and clear before. Now I get black screen. No blitting either tonight when I rotated and moved the antenna around while trying to find your signal. Channels for ABC, CBS, FOX and the others (22, 28, 40, etc) come in 5x5.




NBC17ENG said:


> A little heads up on some tower work happening next week. We are removing the unused channel 55 antenna we were using prior to the DTV Transition in 2009 next week, which may affect off air reception for local channels. Stations on the shared tower will switch to side mounted antennas during the day while workers are removing the antenna at the top. These side mounted antennas have reduced coverage from the regular antennas. The work will last about a week.
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ will use their aux antennas during the day and return to full coverage each evening.
> WNCN will use an aux antenna and remain on it for the duration of the tower work.
> WLFL will go to very low power during the day, and half power in the evenings.
> WRDC and WTVD are not affected by this work and will remain at full power.
> 
> Their are 6 TV Broadcast antennas atop the tower, currently only 4 are being used.


----------



## donnied4rko

I'm experiencing the same problem but I am in New Light near Falls Lake, 27587. I was getting WNCN without issues up until last week. All other local networks come in clear.



MonkeyBoyThom said:


> I don't know if this is directly responsible but...17.1-17.3 dropped off my radar and I can't get the signal back. I am in Durham, zip code 27701. I have a Channel Master CM-4228HD in my attic that had you coming in loud and clear before. Now I get black screen. No blitting either tonight when I rotated and moved the antenna around while trying to find your signal. Channels for ABC, CBS, FOX and the others (22, 28, 40, etc) come in 5x5.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

WNCN switched back to the main antenna this afternoon at 1:20 PM. We tried to switch yesterday and overnight, but the rain never let up. Thanks for all the feedback. The most surprising thing we learned is of the viewers that called or emailed us, 100% of antennas in the attic lost us completely. Indoor antennas were able to get the weaker signal just fine after adjusting the antenna. Makes little sense, but that's science. Go Figure!


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I'm in Winterville, just south of Greenville, with an attic antenna. 60ish miles LOS to the tower. I haven't lost you, WRAL, or WRAZ. Go figure. I got a few breakups here and there but that's all.


----------



## jspENC

No dice on any channels this evening. I used to tune in 17.2 once in a while to watch antenna tv, but I don't have to do that anymore. I don't even try to watch Triangle channels much anymore, since I get so many channels already. I have better luck with Charleston SC than Raleigh.


----------



## MonkeyBoyThom

Great evening for a sunset (finally)! Just tuned in and got 17.1 and 17.2 at nearly 100% strength! Great job, y'all! Thanks again for telling us what was going on.


----------



## ENDContra

Does anyone happen to know why FOX50 still has to drop to SD when they run a ticker? I thought FOX Network actually designed their HD delivery to allow local affiliates to run tickers/bugs/etc right on top of the HD feed without having to drop to SD. Sorry if this has been covered before, I know its been going on for at least a year...


----------



## Bruce Watson

ENDContra said:


> Does anyone happen to know why FOX50 still has to drop to SD when they run a ticker?


Just to revive this somnolent forum...

Don't know, but they just did it again during a basketball game today, so their problem persists. It's really ugly, bad enough that I just turned off the TV and walked away. I wonder if that's really the effect they're after?


----------



## veedon

Any guesses as to what programming WTVD will choose for 11.2 to replace LiveWell next month?


----------



## Scooper

FYI - Couple days ago - Dish and Capital Broadcasting starting a retransmission dispute. The net result of this is that Capitol Broadcasting stations are currently off Dish (WRAL, WRAZ and WILM in Wilmington)


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I watch WRAL and WRAZ through my Hopper using an OTA module (my locals are Greenville) and Dish has even replaced the OTA guide data with the "Capitol has removed this channel" wording.


----------



## Daryl L

veedon said:


> Any guesses as to what programming WTVD will choose for 11.2 to replace LiveWell next month?


I never watch LiveWell channel. Nothing on it interests me but that's just me. When are they supposed to make a change?


----------



## NCCaniac

Anybody else having problems receiving WNCN 17.1 and 17.2 OTA? I know it worked last week but this morning I got no signal at all over my attic antenna and the signal is normally very strong.


----------



## Scooper

NCCaniac said:


> Anybody else having problems receiving WNCN 17.1 and 17.2 OTA? I know it worked last week but this morning I got no signal at all over my attic antenna and the signal is normally very strong.



I'm working just fine, even on my Hauppage Tuner card.


----------



## NCCaniac

Scooper said:


> I'm working just fine, even on my Hauppage Tuner card.


Yes, it was working last night for me also. Must have been a temporary issue in the morning.


----------



## veedon

If the story below is accurate, the ABC O&O's, including WTVD, will keep LiveWell programming on the air for at least a few more months, although no new episodes or shows are being produced.

http://www.robertfeder.com/2015/01/16/abcs-live-well-network-isnt-dead-yet/


----------



## Daryl L

Well there you have it. ABC O&O stations will be adding LAFF comedy network in the place of the LiveWell SD channel. Looks like they're going to keep the LiveWell HD channel at least for the time being. WTVD is an owned and operated ABC/Disney station.

ABC sticks with LiveWell

Add's LAFF April 15


----------



## jspENC

I had to tune in WRAL last evening to watch the basketball in HD, and also found Grit TV on 28-2. Looks like the whole state pretty much can get Grit TV except the Greenville Market.


----------



## Scooper

Yes - I found the Grit TV channel on 28.2 when I was resetting up one of my ATSC tuners, so I went and added it to all of them that are active.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Sad news out of WTVD. Larry Stogner is retiring immediately - he's been diagnosed with ALS. His final newscast will be the 6:00 on Feb 6th.


----------



## Bruce Watson

*WRAL crawler madness*

Does anyone at WRAL actually look at the outgoing signal with all their crawlers during BBall games? Today it was completely laughable -- competing crawls. The national feed was running a crawler about Dean Smith's death, and WRAL had to do a "me too" crawler about it. There was at least once that both crawlers were running and you got over-under nearly in sync crawlers about it.

Guys, come on. What is it about a BBall game that brings out WRAL's inner "crawler madness"? I would love to see a game, any game, where WRAL manages to *not* run a crawler for two whole hours. Not about the weather. Not about where and when the preempted programs are going to be rebroadcast, not about how to set up my DVR for said preempted programs, not about breaking news events.

I just want to watch the game. Is that really too much to ask? 

Yes, I know I can rotate the antenna and watch G'boro. But WRAL has upped their signal quality while G'boro has declined, especially their audio seems less that it was a few years ago. So I'd rather watch my home town station. 

If they'll just let me. Sigh...


----------



## ejb1980

Bruce Watson said:


> Does anyone at WRAL actually look at the outgoing signal with all their crawlers during BBall games? Today it was completely laughable -- competing crawls. The national feed was running a crawler about Dean Smith's death, and WRAL had to do a "me too" crawler about it. There was at least once that both crawlers were running and you got over-under nearly in sync crawlers about it.
> 
> Guys, come on. What is it about a BBall game that brings out WRAL's inner "crawler madness"? I would love to see a game, any game, where WRAL manages to *not* run a crawler for two whole hours. Not about the weather. Not about where and when the preempted programs are going to be rebroadcast, not about how to set up my DVR for said preempted programs, not about breaking news events.
> 
> I just want to watch the game. Is that really too much to ask?
> 
> Yes, I know I can rotate the antenna and watch G'boro. But WRAL has upped their signal quality while G'boro has declined, especially their audio seems less that it was a few years ago. So I'd rather watch my home town station.
> 
> If they'll just let me. Sigh...


WRAL loves their crawlers. It's a trend on the Boston and NH channels, too, I am noticing, especially Patriots-related. I miss getting both ACC feeds most of the time on WRAL and WRAZ. And Greg Fishel (online just isn't the same). WSBK Boston only shows one feed of weekend games only, unless Boston College is on during the week. 

WFMY's audio is the worst I have heard OTA in NC, AL, VT, NH, or MA. It was only slightly better on Directv, so I always used WRAL. I contacted them several (more than 10) times about it, but nothing changed. Sometimes, Sunday Ticket would force me to watch WFMY and WRAL would be airing a different game - so I had to suffer.


----------



## veedon

Four corners crawlers?


----------



## HDMe2

Sometimes crawlers are over-used... given the circumstances, running a crawler about the passing of Dean Smith during a basketball game, though, seems very appropriate.

Competing crawlers is never a good thing, however... someone should know better than that. Even if you need or want to run one... you can't do it on top of another one. That's just bad form no matter how you slice it.


----------



## jspENC

I hate crawlers when they just keep going and going and going like the energizer battery.


----------



## veedon

jspENC said:


> I hate crawlers when they just keep going and going and going like the energizer battery.


Sounds like the crawlers need a 35-second clock.


----------



## Bruce Watson

HDMe2 said:


> Sometimes crawlers are over-used... given the circumstances, running a crawler about the passing of Dean Smith during a basketball game, though, seems very appropriate.


Yes. Once. The vast majority of people watching during a game don't come and go. They watch the whole game. So what's with beating them over the head with this? Show the damn crawler once if you need to (and since the national feed was doing it, WRAL did *not* need to), then you're done. 

This every-three-minutes stuff is just ridiculous. Makes WRAL look like idiots.


----------



## HDMe2

People might watch the whole game once they tune in, but you never know when a viewer will tune in. Some miss the first half... some might actually be tuning in early for the next game or show that follows.

I don't mind crawlers with timely or important information.

I do mind competing crawlers. That's just unprofessional, and I agree it makes them look incompetent.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Bruce Watson said:


> This every-three-minutes stuff is just ridiculous. Makes WRAL look like idiots.


Well, WRAL was *a lot* more restrained with the crawlers during last night's UVA-NCSU game. Much nicer to watch without the constant smacks for attention. And a much more professional look. If you're listening, thank you WRAL!

Now, if only they could do something to get NCSU out of its "we're almost ready for prime time" funk. This string of close losses is gettin' old. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Bruce Watson said:


> Well, WRAL was *a lot* more restrained with the crawlers during last night's UVA-NCSU game.


The test will be tonight, during the UNC-Duke game. Will we get constant crawlers of school closings, or will they let us watch the game unimpeded? Time will tell...


----------



## dundakitty

I subscribe to Time Warner Cable's "standard" service in Durham. The cable is connected directly to my TV, I do not have a set-top-box.
I've been able to receive HD versions of ABC, CBS, NBC, and a few other channels on the TV up until recently. The channels have now disappeared from the TV, but are still available on my Magnavox 513 DVD recorder. I've tried an "auto channel scan" on the TV multiple times but have not found the HD versions.

Time Warner has moved the channel mappings before, but a re-scan usually finds them. My guess is they're playing with the PSIP data.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

TWC is requiring set-top boxes in the Triangle starting May 5th. I've seen it discussed on other forums, but I don't know if we can link to that here.


----------



## Bruce Watson

AndThenScottSays said:


> TWC is requiring set-top boxes in the Triangle starting May 5th.


I wonder if Google will. Where are they? I'm ready to have an installer truck working my street!


----------



## VisionOn

TWC are moving all channels to digital in order to compete with Google. Freeing all that bandwidth is the only way they can bump up the internet speeds to Maxx levels. Some of that should arrive this summer but Google is still years away.

I'm curious if they'll scramble all the clear QAM and ATSC. Usually this is a good excuse to force all the internet-only subs into a TV package by blocking every channel being sent down the pipes.


----------



## NCCaniac

Bruce Watson said:


> I wonder if Google will. Where are they? I'm ready to have an installer truck working my street!


Any internet-based streaming TV service will require some type of set-top box, so I am sure Google will also. AT&T uVerse does also. Now it is just a race, I guess, to see which gigabit service makes it to my Cary neighborhood first. But I agree, they cannot get to my neighborhood soon enough!


----------



## drill

NCCaniac said:


> Any internet-based streaming TV service will require some type of set-top box, so I am sure Google will also. AT&T uVerse does also. Now it is just a race, I guess, to see which gigabit service makes it to my Cary neighborhood first. But I agree, they cannot get to my neighborhood soon enough!


i am ready for google fiber too. hopefully it will be months and not years!

I don't have access to AT&T yet (i have seen trucks in the area). However, I checked their website and it looked to me to be crazy expensive compared to google fiber. also, i read some disclaimers about data caps. i personally don't want anything to do with data caps.

Google TV does require box(es). A network interface box is required for internet. in addition if you get TV, you get a storage box that has the tuners and hard drive for storing content. and then each TV gets its own TV box to pull content from the storage box.
https://fiber.google.com/devices/

The tv box can even serve as wifi access points to get better wifi coverage in your house.


----------



## veedon

VisionOn said:


> TWC are moving all channels to digital ...
> I'm curious if they'll scramble all the clear QAM and ATSC. Usually this is a good excuse to force all the internet-only subs into a TV package by blocking every channel being sent down the pipes.



I'm not sure that I understand what you mean. I thought that a TV set's ATSC tuner was used only to tune OTA signals received via antenna, and that the ATSC tuner had no role whatsoever in tuning any station delivered via cable. I could be wrong about that, but I certainly hope that TWC has not become so powerful that it is able to scramble the broadcast signals that are transmitted through the atmosphere!

I do understand that digital cable signals that are not encrypted can be tuned by the set's internal QAM tuner, but it is my understanding that the FCC has given cable systems permission to encrypt those signals (including local broadcast stations that are carried by the system) once the system is converted entirely to digital.


----------



## Scooper

Requiring the STB's ( the mini DTAs if you will) will allow TWC to require a box to receive ANY TV programming - and I'd bet on it happening. I've been expecting this for the better part of 15 years now, if nothing else - it will stop watching cable without a subscription.


----------



## veedon

Scooper said:


> Requiring the STB's ( the mini DTAs if you will) will allow TWC to require a box to receive ANY TV programming - and I'd bet on it happening. I've been expecting this for the better part of 15 years now, if nothing else - it will stop watching cable without a subscription.


Weren't there already ways for the cable company to make sure that only subscribers could receive the programming? It's hard to believe that cable companies were unable to control access to their services.


----------



## VisionOn

veedon said:


> I'm not sure that I understand what you mean. I thought that a TV set's ATSC tuner was used only to tune OTA signals received via antenna, and that the ATSC tuner had no role whatsoever in tuning any station delivered via cable. I could be wrong about that, but I certainly hope that TWC has not become so powerful that it is able to scramble the broadcast signals that are transmitted through the atmosphere!


No you are correct, I meant that as the differentiator between all the basic cable channels and local networks TWC distribute together. I was just using lazy shorthand.


----------



## veedon

VisionOn said:


> No you are correct, I meant that as the differentiator between all the basic cable channels and local networks TWC distribute together. I was just using lazy shorthand.


In the "analog cable" package that TWC is now discontinuing, there actually were some unencrypted ("clear QAM") digital channels, but many of them were simply duplicates of the corresponding analog channels. 

Some people may actually have been watching an analog channel, not even realizing that a digital channel had the same show in high definition. 

But, as you say, the digital channels tended to just be the local stations and some government information channels (the latter being just in standard definition). TWC certainly was not offering ESPN or other popular "cable channels" in unencrypted digital format. If you wanted ESPN in digital, you had to pony up for the digital cable package with the set-top box.

If you had "analog cable", then you only got ESPN in analog standard definition, which usually looks even fuzzier than digital standard definition.


I know some people who still think that the whole transition to digital channels is some kind of conspiracy to make life more complicated than it needs to be,

As for me, I'm happy with just the beautiful digital transmissions (carrying both high def and standard def programming) that are now available OTA.

Who needs cable?


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> i am ready for google fiber too. hopefully it will be months and not years!
> 
> I don't have access to AT&T yet (i have seen trucks in the area). However, I checked their website and it looked to me to be crazy expensive compared to google fiber. also, i read some disclaimers about data caps. i personally don't want anything to do with data caps.


That may be changing....there has been discussion that AT&T is modifying its prices and offerings in order to try and stay competitive with the coming Google fiber. Which is also why TWC is suddenly going all digital and offering people more bandwidth at the same price point. After years of little to no competition.....Google is disrupting the internet/cable monopolies. About time, I say!


----------



## drill

if i am not mistaken, back in the day before digital even existed, cable companies were required to offer a basic access package that had to include the local channels. they could not be encrypted so that anyone could buy a cable ready tv, subscribe to the service, hook it up to the wall, and not have to pay an additional cost for a set top box. I believe it was ok for the cable company to encrypt the local OTAs as long as they provided a box to decode them for free. rather than providing free boxes, the cable companies used to not encrypt, but instead put analog traps on the poles for the households that did not subscribe. note that it was legal for them to encrypt pay channels ... just not local OTA broadcasts.

when digital came around, the requirement was still in place. they could not encrypt local OTA broadcasts. they had to broadcast them in clear QAM so anyone could go to the store, buy a TV with a QAM tuner, subscribe to the basic package and get local channels over cable. i think a passive trap on the pole was not sufficient for blocking the QAM channels because it interfered with the internet access that was being paid for. that is why people who just subscribe to internet can/could still get locals (and some other junk that the cable company didn't feel inclined to encrypt) without technically subscribing to a TV package.

i am not sure, but i think the requirement for ANALOG access without having to pay for a set top box is going away (may still be a few years from now). but at this time, i think it is still in place. so i think they have to provide free access via a set top box if they no longer provide a clear analog signal. i don't know if/when the "in the clear" requirement sunsets for locals provided over digital QAM.


----------



## veedon

drill said:


> i am not sure, but i think the requirement for ANALOG access without having to pay for a set top box is going away (may still be a few years from now). but at this time, i think it is still in place. so i think they have to provide free access via a set top box if they no longer provide a clear analog signal. i don't know if/when the "in the clear" requirement sunsets for locals provided over digital QAM.


Well, most cable systems are looking to get rid of analog in the very near future.
In fact, many cable systems have already gone entirely digital.

And the FCC has already adjusted its regulations, granting systems the permission to encrypt absolutely everything once the system has completely eliminated analog service,

http://www.fcc.gov/document/commission-relaxes-cable-encryption-prohibition


----------



## CanofBud

Does anyone know when (or if) TWC cable is going to encrypt the clear QAM?

I have been running a myth system for years with HD Homerun tuners. I live in the flight path and have been told multipath will prevent me from getting OTA reliably.


----------



## VisionOn

CanofBud said:


> Does anyone know when (or if) TWC cable is going to encrypt the clear QAM?
> 
> I have been running a myth system for years with HD Homerun tuners. I live in the flight path and have been told multipath will prevent me from getting OTA reliably.


May 5th is when they turn off analog. That would also be an opportune time for TWC to encrypt everything. Whether they will or not remains to be seen. You'll have to keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## dundakitty

Here is a TWC chat session:

Marshal Hall: at 8:36:44
I see that you have a cable box query?
Mike Mitchell: at 8:37:12
I do not have a set-top-box at all, my TV plugs directly into the TWC cable.
Marshal Hall: at 8:37:54
Yes you need to get a cable box or digital adapter for better quality and sound.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:38:31
I have a digital tuner in the TV. I also pass the digital audio from the TV to a receiver.
Marshal Hall: at 8:38:54
I see.
Marshal Hall: at 8:39:22
But its mandatory to have a cable box.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:40:32
I am currently receiving the local channels in HD over your cable, as part of the "standard" service. Are you saying that you will be encrypting all Digital channels come May 5th?
Marshal Hall: at 8:41:43
Yes as all the channel's will be digitalized you will need to have an box.
Marshal Hall: at 8:42:41
And to get all the channel's you need to have a digital adapter.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:42:52
Digitized signals can be sent unencrypted. That is how I'm receiving the local channels in HD digital.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:44:04
I should only need a digital adapter if the TV can only handle analog signals. My TV has a digital tuner.
Marshal Hall: at 8:44:25
Yes you are correct.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:45:31
The specific question is if you will still be sending the local digitial stations in-the-clear (clear QAM), or will you be encrypting them.
Marshal Hall: at 8:46:08
We will encrypt them.
Mike Mitchell: at 8:46:31
Thank you. That is all I needed to know.
Marshal Hall: at 8:46:44
You are welcome.
Marshal Hall: at 8:46:47
Please click on 'End Chat' and share your feedback. We appreciate you contacting us today.


----------



## veedon

NCCaniac said:


> That may be changing....there has been discussion that AT&T is modifying its prices and offerings in order to try and stay competitive with the coming Google fiber. Which is also why TWC is suddenly going all digital and offering people more bandwidth at the same price point. After years of little to no competition.....Google is disrupting the internet/cable monopolies. About time, I say!


But how can a bunch of different companies lay cable or fiber in the same ground? How does it work physically? And how much disruption and inconvenience are caused when ground gets dug up?


----------



## Scooper

Surely you've heard of the Miss Utilty / one-call for locating underground utilites ? This is precisely what they do - locate the cables / etc. from the different utilities so contractors don't disrupt each other .


----------



## drill

About a week ago, I disparaged AT&T Gigapower as being too expensive. I noticed that in the last few days, they have reduced their monthly costs by $50. 3yr rate lock, 1 yr contract. If it were available to me, i would seriously consider it now. I think their current rates are quite reasonable. I am sure GFiber coming to town had something to do with the repricing, but i am sure they wouldn't admit it. I just wish i had access to them or GFiber.

It is great to finally get some competition in the area. thank you Google.


----------



## vidiot1985

NCCaniac said:


> Any internet-based streaming TV service will require some type of set-top box ...


Not necessarily, at least not for every receiving TV. IIRC, FiOS's IP TV service generated QAM on their main box and could distribute QAM (possibly including clear QAM for local channels?) to TVs equipped with CableCard slots (and clear QAM tuners?). Still, I'd be surprised if the vast majority of FiOS customers did NOT have STBs on every TV.


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> About a week ago, I disparaged AT&T Gigapower as being too expensive. I noticed that in the last few days, they have reduced their monthly costs by $50. 3yr rate lock, 1 yr contract. If it were available to me, i would seriously consider it now. I think their current rates are quite reasonable. I am sure GFiber coming to town had something to do with the repricing, but i am sure they wouldn't admit it. I just wish i had access to them or GFiber.
> 
> It is great to finally get some competition in the area. thank you Google.


Yup. Google has not even offered service to one neighborhood in Wake County yet and already TWC and AT&T Gigapower have dropped their prices to compete in a hope to not lose customers. Nothing like a little competition.


----------



## frankenheimer

I'm in Raleigh and have been using my Windows HTPC coupled with HDHomerun tuners to create a DVR for my house. With this change I'll be unable to utilize the analog stations that my analog tuner is picking up. My question is in regards to what TWC requires for a triple play. They have a deal where I can get all three services, high speed internet, digital tv(with cablecard), and phone for a decent price. The problem is that I use my own modem and I know they would try to get me to use their combination VOIP/HSP Modem. Is it possible to buy a triple play but not actually use their modem?


----------



## dvsmith

frankenheimer said:


> Is it possible to buy a triple play but not actually use their modem?


I was wondering the same thing about the phone service. If I get a triple-play package do I have to _hook up_ their phone service?

I was quoted $89 for "Preferred" TV + 15mbps net, or $89 for the same TV package + 30mbps net + phone, but I like the way Vonage has worked for us over the past few years (the iphone/ipad app alone is reason to keep it).


----------



## frankenheimer

dvsmith said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the phone service. If I get a triple-play package do I have to _hook up_ their phone service?
> 
> I was quoted $89 for "Preferred" TV + 15mbps net, or $89 for the same TV package + 30mbps net + phone, but I like the way Vonage has worked for us over the past few years (the iphone/ipad app alone is reason to keep it).


The only thing I fear is that they are required to have the phone service work due to a 911 regulation that I'm purely speculating.


----------



## rollcage

dvsmith said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the phone service. If I get a triple-play package do I have to _hook up_ their phone service?
> 
> I was quoted $89 for "Preferred" TV + 15mbps net, or $89 for the same TV package + 30mbps net + phone, but I like the way Vonage has worked for us over the past few years (the iphone/ipad app alone is reason to keep it).


You can use your own modem for Internet and they'll give you a second, VoIP compatible, modem free of charge for the phone service. 
If you don't want their phone service, look into other packages ... I found that the TV+Internet packages still cost less than triple play. I use Google Voice for phone service via an Obihai device. I tacked on CallCentric for 911 support and my total phone bill is $1.50 a month.


----------



## frankenheimer

rollcage said:


> You can use your own modem for Internet and they'll give you a second, VoIP compatible, modem free of charge for the phone service.
> If you don't want their phone service, look into other packages ... I found that the TV+Internet packages still cost less than triple play. I use Google Voice for phone service via an Obihai device. I tacked on CallCentric for 911 support and my total phone bill is $1.50 a month.


As an existing customer they won't give me the special deals that they give new customers. The only double play deal is one with just broadcast/local stations and HSD.


----------



## veedon

That's the problem with all of the cable companies.
They never want to tell you what the real price, the regular non-discounted price for anything is.
And they now have made things be so that you have to haggle about everything.

A lot of people have decided to avoid doing business with the cable companies, if at all possible.


----------



## vidiot1985

veedon said:


> That's the problem with all of the cable companies.
> They never want to tell you what the real price, the regular non-discounted price for anything is.
> And they now have made things be so that you have to haggle about everything.
> 
> A lot of people have decided to avoid doing business with the cable companies, if at all possible.


It's hard to link directly to it, but it is possible to see TWC's real prices by zip code/region for stuff once the promos/gimmicks expire and you don't haggle well enough.

https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/account-and-billing/topics/retail-rates.html


----------



## veedon

vidiot1985 said:


> It's hard to link directly to it, but it is possible to see TWC's real prices by zip code/region for stuff once the promos/gimmicks expire and you don't haggle well enough.
> 
> https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/account-and-billing/topics/retail-rates.html


Oh, how nice of them. They could not be bothered to put that information in the section about "plans and packages" or "all plans and pricing".

Now, tell me, how easy is it for a prospective customer to locate that page from the home page? And while looking for that information, how many solicitations for special promotions (with lots of fine print), little pop-up chat windows, and other things will the prospective customer have to endure? How many times will the prospective customer (or an existing customer who wants to review his options without making an immediate decision) be asked to create a log-in to access information that should be easy for a person who is just browsing to find?

There is a reason why cable companies have a reputation for poor customer service.

As for haggling, I'm old enough to remember when there was no haggling.
Everybody paid the same rate for basic or standard (expanded basic) cable service, and phone service came from Ma Bell and her babies, not from the cable company. Back then, the cable company paid more attention to having decent programming on the channels. Now they're more interested in how many modem rental fees and set-top box rental fees they can charge.


----------



## vidiot1985

veedon said:


> Oh, how nice of them. They could not be bothered to put that information in the section about "plans and packages" or "all plans and pricing".
> 
> Now, tell me, how easy is it for a prospective customer to locate that page from the home page? ...


Perhaps nigh on impossible to find from their home page, but in this case, I googled "time warner cable rates" and the link I posted shows up as the 2nd non-ad hit, behind a page with all the special pricing, limited duration deals.


----------



## timhk63

When traveling up interstate 40 near Clayton Garner area I can see what appears to be the antenna farm for the RDU tv stations. What stations are located there and are they all on the same tower?


----------



## Retspin

They are scattered on the 3 towers. WTVD, WRAL,WNCN, WRAZ, WRDC, and WLFL all call it home. As far as FM, WRAL, WQDR and WTKK are there too.


----------



## jspENC

Retspin said:


> They are scattered on the 3 towers. WTVD, WRAL,WNCN, WRAZ, WRDC, and WLFL all call it home. As far as FM, WRAL, WQDR and WTKK are there too.


WQDR is on the analog WRAL tower as well as WRAL FM I believe. WTVD is on it's own tower further east. If you look for the three headed tower, that is the one with WNCN, WRAL, WRAZ, WLFL and RDC


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WCMC 99.9 is also out there along with a UNC-TV translator for WUNC. The eastern tower is the one with the candelabra. I think WTVD is a little south of that and then the old analog/FM tower is the westernmost one. WRAL has a camera around the 1800ft level of the candelabra tower that looks at downtown Raleigh and the old FM stick is always visible in the corner of the shot.


----------



## Retspin

WRDC went back to back to the analog tower and reused the old analog ch 28 antenna for digital operation. The rf 27 facility that they were using at the candelabra tower was switched over to WLFL.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mvcg66b3r

timhk63 said:


> When traveling up interstate 40 near Clayton Garner area I can see what appears to be the antenna farm for the RDU tv stations. What stations are located there and are they all on the same tower?


RabbitEars has a list of stations at the Garner antenna farm. If two or more stations have the same ASRN number, they're on the same tower.
http://www.rabbitears.info/locationmap.php?request=location&location=Garner+(NC)


----------



## Bruce Watson

timhk63 said:


> When traveling up interstate 40 near Clayton Garner area I can see what appears to be the antenna farm for the RDU tv stations. What stations are located there and are they all on the same tower?


Most of the local broadcasters have transmitters in the Garner antenna farm. This Antennaweb.org chart shows you where this is located relative to Raleigh. The yellow line runs to the Garner location.

If you look closely, you can see that there are at least three towers because the location vectors vary just a little. Which station is using which tower I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## timhk63

mvcg66b3r said:


> RabbitEars has a list of stations at the Garner antenna farm. If two or more stations have the same ASRN number, they're on the same tower.
> http://www.rabbitears.info/locationmap.php?request=location&location=Garner+(NC)


why do channel 5 and 50 have two listings


----------



## NCCaniac

jspENC said:


> WQDR is on the analog WRAL tower as well as WRAL FM I believe. WTVD is on it's own tower further east. If you look for the three headed tower, that is the one with WNCN, WRAL, WRAZ, WLFL and RDC


So....any idea why WRAL 5.1 seems to drop-out and pixelate more than it used to? I used to get the best, most stable signal for WRAL with my OTA antenna, but lately (last month or two), more often than not, WRAL is not as stable as WTVD and WNCN.


----------



## mvcg66b3r

timhk63 said:


> why do channel 5 and 50 have two listings


One is for the primary transmitter (DT-LIC), while the other is for the auxiliary transmitter (DX-LIC).



> *Q. What do the DT-LIC, DX-CP, etc. all mean?*
> The first two letters identify the station type, and the second identify its status. DT is full-service Digital Television, DS is a Digital STA (Special Temporary Authority), DX is Digital auXiliary, DC is Digital Class A, LD is Low-powered Digital. As for status, LIC is licensed, CP is Construction Permit, APP is an APPlication for a construction permit, and an STA is special temporary authority to operate with the specified facilities without a license for those facilities, often used in cases of tower collapse and other unforseen events.


http://www.rabbitears.info/faq.php#layout


----------



## AndThenScottSays

NCCaniac said:


> So....any idea why WRAL 5.1 seems to drop-out and pixelate more than it used to? I used to get the best, most stable signal for WRAL with my OTA antenna, but lately (last month or two), more often than not, WRAL is not as stable as WTVD and WNCN.


No problems here south of Greenville


----------



## jspENC

NCCaniac said:


> So....any idea why WRAL 5.1 seems to drop-out and pixelate more than it used to? I used to get the best, most stable signal for WRAL with my OTA antenna, but lately (last month or two), more often than not, WRAL is not as stable as WTVD and WNCN.


Not living in the broadcast radius of WRAL, it is hard for me to say. Usually when I do find the signals coming in from these stations, WRAL is one of the more stable channels but WRDC seems to have the edge on all of them. I do not get WTVD because it is squeezed in between WNCT and WCTI. I would guess you have some kind of signal blockage like reflections or tree issues.


----------



## GCAVS

NCCaniac said:


> So....any idea why WRAL 5.1 seems to drop-out and pixelate more than it used to? I used to get the best, most stable signal for WRAL with my OTA antenna, but lately (last month or two), more often than not, WRAL is not as stable as WTVD and WNCN.


Generally speaking, reception issues that start mid-March to mid-May are almost always Spring Foliage related.


----------



## NCCaniac

GCAVS said:


> Generally speaking, reception issues that start mid-March to mid-May are almost always Spring Foliage related.


OK, going with that idea....does that have more impact on the lower number stations? Since all the channel transmitters now come from the same tower farm in Garner and my OTA antenna is mounted in the attic aimed at the antenna farm seems like all the channels would have some spring foliage impact unless it is more pronounced on the lower end stations.


----------



## GCAVS

NCCaniac said:


> OK, going with that idea....does that have more impact on the lower number stations? Since all the channel transmitters now come from the same tower farm in Garner and my OTA antenna is mounted in the attic aimed at the antenna farm seems like all the channels would have some spring foliage impact unless it is more pronounced on the lower end stations.


You are looking at that incorrectly.

WTVD actually broadcasts on RF Channel 11
WNCN actually broadcasts on RF Channel 17
WRAL actually broadcasts on RF Channel 48

You cannot go much higher than that.

How is your reception on WRAZ which actually broadcasts on RF Channel 49?


----------



## jspENC

All the high power UHF channels are coming in good this morning for me, and I have four splits off my antenna.


----------



## tylerSC

jspENC said:


> All the high power UHF channels are coming in good this morning for me, and I have four splits off my antenna.


We are now getting into the summer season where weather conditions pull in the distant channels more favorably.


----------



## timhk63

GCAVS said:


> You are looking at that incorrectly.
> 
> WTVD actually broadcasts on RF Channel 11
> WNCN actually broadcasts on RF Channel 17
> WRAL actually broadcasts on RF Channel 48
> 
> You cannot go much higher than that.
> 
> How is your reception on WRAZ which actually broadcasts on RF Channel 49?


I generally have trouble with WRAZ come summer time. There is a huge mass of pines about 100 yards directly in line with my antenna. I can still get but have to find the perfect direction. My antenna points to the NW 99% of the time. I can receive all the RDU stations and Greenville/Newbern without having to rotate from the NW direction. WLFL and WRDC are my best stations. I can generally get them just about anyway I have it pointed. I'm guessing it has something to do with my antenna being able to tune RF 27 and 28


----------



## beazster

I knew this was coming but can anyone else confirm that clear qam local channels are officially gone from TWC?


----------



## dah12

In North Raleigh on TWC at my house, analog disappeared a couple of weeks ago, and locals have disappeared over the last 36 hours. They've taken it away, so now the increased internet speeds had better be close behind.


----------



## jspENC

dah12 said:


> In North Raleigh on TWC at my house, analog disappeared a couple of weeks ago, and locals have disappeared over the last 36 hours. They've taken it away, so now the increased internet speeds had better be close behind.


So are you going to go with antenna or subscribe to their cable TV? Living so close to the broadcast towers, I think it's foolish to pay for something that is readily available for free. Down here, the local channels are nearly $20, and you don't even get half of them, maybe a quarter of them.


----------



## ddi

dah12 said:


> In North Raleigh on TWC at my house, analog disappeared a couple of weeks ago, and locals have disappeared over the last 36 hours. They've taken it away, so now the increased internet speeds had better be close behind.


I asked TWC about that a week or two ago, and they said October.


----------



## dah12

Thanks for the info about internet speed rollout. It's better to have an approximate date than to be speed-testing daily and crossing my fingers, then frustrated.

I knew this day was coming and prepared with an antenna. Antennas can be bought for under $50, which was a good investment for me.

FWIW the two antennas I have that are working well in North Raleigh in my attic are the Mohu Leaf (I tested the variants and found minimal difference for my house, specifically in my location) and the Antennas Direct 43XG. The Mohus (which are omnidirectional) did great but I experienced dropouts when planes fly over, and I'm right by RDU. I recommend trying them for your location because they were perfect at my old house in Durham, getting both Raleigh and Greensboro stations. This multipath dropout from planes is lessened by the 43XG. There seems to be a few times in a month that antenna reception is barely watchable, like during a bad storm, but I can live with it for the 98% of the time that it's perfect for me.


----------



## Nullman

beazster said:


> I knew this was coming but can anyone else confirm that clear qam local channels are officially gone from TWC?


I came here to see if it was my tuner. So yes, for me they are gone today - my tuner says encrypted now.


----------



## veedon

Anybody had any experiences (good, bad, or indifferent) with the DTA's that TWC is providing now? What is the reason behind having to call TWC to activate the unit once you have hooked it up?

As for OTA reception, my indoor antenna does a pretty good job with all of the local stations. When I do get pixelation or dropouts, it tends to be for the three stations that have the most powerful signal at my location, WRAL, WRAZ, and WLFL. I tend to attribute that to multipath issues.


----------



## VisionOn

veedon said:


> Anybody had any experiences (good, bad, or indifferent) with the DTA's that TWC is providing now? What is the reason behind having to call TWC to activate the unit once you have hooked it up?


It's basically a CableCARD in it's own box. Now TWC knows exactly what channels you should be receiving on that one device. If someone used a splitter to send your cable feed to another household - even if they bought an off-the-shelf DTA - they wouldn't get any service.


----------



## drill

ddi said:


> I asked TWC about that a week or two ago, and they said October.


FWIW, sometime in the last few days my internet speeds have gone up. i was getting 16.5 down 1.5 up. now i am getting ~45 down, 6 up. i don't know what the max down is. my poor wrt54g running ddwrt is maxed out on cpu. time to invest in a new router i guess.


----------



## dah12

drill said:


> FWIW, sometime in the last few days my internet speeds have gone up. i was getting 16.5 down 1.5 up. now i am getting ~45 down, 6 up. i don't know what the max down is. my poor wrt54g running ddwrt is maxed out on cpu. time to invest in a new router i guess.


Similar for me in North Raleigh. I'd just upgraded last week to the 30/5 package, and that's what I was getting. After reading your post, I checked and I'm getting 118 down, 12 up. I'm curious whether that download speed is at all limited by my equipment, but that's pretty good! TWC announced that the 15/1 package would be upgraded to 50/5, so you're in the right range, and I think I should expect 200/20. Not sure if I'm now on their 100/10 package, or if it's a gradual step and will increase soon. Either way I'm happy with my antenna and fast internet!


----------



## Kevad

dah12 said:


> Similar for me in North Raleigh. I'd just upgraded last week to the 30/5 package, and that's what I was getting. After reading your post, I checked and I'm getting 118 down, 12 up. I'm curious whether that download speed is at all limited by my equipment, but that's pretty good! TWC announced that the 15/1 package would be upgraded to 50/5, so you're in the right range, and I think I should expect 200/20. Not sure if I'm now on their 100/10 package, or if it's a gradual step and will increase soon. Either way I'm happy with my antenna and fast internet!


You are likely limited by your equipment. Even though modems like the Motorola SB6141 state they support "up to 343Mbps download and 131Mbps upload", in reality Time Warner only supports them "up to ~100Mbps". I recently upgraded to the Motorola SB6183 in anticipation of the speed increases, and they just flipped the switch the other day. Now I'm getting the expected 300Mbps download and 20Mbps upload. 

If you bought your own modem, check this list to see the speeds it supports. If you lease the modem through TWC, you should call them and have them replace it with one that supports the higher speeds!

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/enjoy/better-twc/internet/internet-modems.html


----------



## dah12

Kevad said:


> You are likely limited by your equipment. Even though modems like the Motorola SB6141 state they support "up to 343Mbps download and 131Mbps upload", in reality Time Warner only supports them "up to ~100Mbps".
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/enjoy/better-twc/internet/internet-modems.html


Thanks so much for that information and link. That explains it. I just spent 25 painful minutes on the line with a TWC customer support rep who told me the SB6141 should be fine and I should check my wireless signal (although I told him I was wired). I'd have saved that time if I'd checked here sooner.


----------



## sjay

*WRAL channel 1209 on TWC pixelation today*

I am seeing a lot of pixelation on WRAL today. I don't see it on any other channel. Anybody seeing this?


----------



## ColleenT

*Looking for attic antenna recommendation*

We live in Apex and would like to put an antenna in our attic to get the main broadcast channels to at least 2 TVs, maybe more later. I record onto a HDD recorder and since TWC went all digital requiring a digital adapter I can't really record unattended. We have tried the Mohu Sky in our upstairs bedroom, but not all channels always come in very well. I've recorded shows with parts unwatchable. Is there a better attic antenna that someone can recommend?


----------



## VisionOn

Appears MAXX went live here sometime in the past couple of days. 118/12 Mbps on Extreme.

That's on a 6141.


----------



## dundakitty

ColleenT said:


> We live in Apex and would like to put an antenna in our attic to get the main broadcast channels to at least 2 TVs, maybe more later. I record onto a HDD recorder and since TWC went all digital requiring a digital adapter I can't really record unattended. We have tried the Mohu Sky in our upstairs bedroom, but not all channels always come in very well. I've recorded shows with parts unwatchable. Is there a better attic antenna that someone can recommend?


I'm in Durham and I first tried a Mohu Leaf, which didn't work for me.
Next I tried HD Frequency's "Cable Cutter", available here:
http://www.hdfrequency.com/best_indoor_hdtv_antennas.html
It was much better, but still not good enough.
I finally went with a Channel Master 4228HD
http://www.channelmaster.com/CM_4228HD_p/cm-4228hd.htm

Even then WTVD (11) doesn't come in well.

I then home-built a high-vhf hourglass antenna and combined it with the CM4228HD. Instructions are here:
http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop
I used the one with seven reflector rods.

WTVD is now acceptable, but I still get some drop-outs. The channels I care the most about report a signal strength of over 90 on my TV, though WTVD is in the low 70's. Without the high-vhf antenna WTVD is in the low 40's. With just the high-vhf antenna connected WTVD is also in the low 40's.

If I were to do it again I might just get two CM4228HDs and combine them.


----------



## Bruce Watson

dundakitty said:


> Even then WTVD (11) doesn't come in well.


That's probably because WTVD is the only station in the area still using VHF. The Channel Master 4228 is designed for UHF, which is what all other stations in the area use. The 4228, good as it is, has peak efficiency (that is, maximum gain) somewhere in the middle of the UHF range, around channel 25 (UNC virtual channel 4.1) IIRC. Its efficiency is pretty far down by the time you get down to channel 11 (WTVD virtual channel 11.1). Wave lengths down there are just too long for efficient capture by a bowtie.

All I'm sayin' is that you're on the right track by adding your hi-vhf antenna. Aim needs to be good (including elevation). And you may want to add an amplifier for it.


----------



## dundakitty

The CM4228 has fairly good performance on high VHF, which is why I chose it. In my simple experiments I found it to perform on channel 11 just as well as the high VHF hourglass. I measured each antenna individually, then used a UHF/VHF combiner (Blonder Tongue ZUVSJ). The TV reported the same signal strength on channel 11 for each test. I finally ended up with a simple combiner, which raised the reported signal strength from the 40's to the 70's. Be sure to use identical lengths (and brands) of coax between the antenna and the combiner. The two antennas should be separated by at least 5 feet.

My house is in a depression surrounded by trees. The antennas are mounted in the attic. I'm sure I'd get better performance if I had them on a mast above the roof line.


----------



## jspENC

An amplifier may make things worse on WTVD if you already have distortion going on from reflections in the attic or noise interference. The best thing to do is get out of the attic if you can with a real VHF high antenna with a horizontal boom. Even in the attic the proper antenna may be enough. WTVD has a lousy signal on VHF anyway from everything I have seen.


----------



## Daryl L

Has WRAL 5.2 switched networks? It used to be ThisTV but I just noticed today that is now listed as H&I (Heroes & Icons) network.


----------



## NCCaniac

Daryl L said:


> Has WRAL 5.2 switched networks? It used to be ThisTV but I just noticed today that is now listed as H&I (Heroes & Icons) network.


 
Yes. They changed it this last Thursday. Ratings were dropping and they figured that a network showing more 1 hour shows would do better than one showing a lot of old movies. Time will tell if they are right. Here is a link to the article.


New Programming Coming to WRAL2
http://www.wral.com/change-coming-to-wral2/14799253/


----------



## Daryl L

NCCaniac said:


> Yes. They changed it this last Thursday. Ratings were dropping and they figured that a network showing more 1 hour shows would do better than one showing a lot of old movies. Time will tell if they are right. Here is a link to the article.
> 
> 
> New Programming Coming to WRAL2
> http://www.wral.com/change-coming-to-wral2/14799253/


Cool. Although they did have some decent movies on ThisTV for the most part majority of them did not really appeal to my viewing interests. I looked at H&I's channel lineup and I will be more inclined to watch more programming on 5.2 with those shows. I know everybody does it feel this way but I'm just speaking for myself. Besides I still get ThisTV from another network on cable if I ever choose to watch any of their programing.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAZ/50 has been on a weak backup transmitter for a month now. Anyone know what happened to their primary?


----------



## jspENC

This TV used to be better. It has been airing movies that I don't want to watch for the last several months. The MOVIES! network has also gone downhill. Hero's and Icons is coming soon this month to my area as well, and will replace Antenna TV.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

jspENC said:


> This TV used to be better. It has been airing movies that I don't want to watch for the last several months. The MOVIES! network has also gone downhill. Hero's and Icons is coming soon this month to my area as well, and will replace Antenna TV.


Who has Antenna TV/is getting H&I?


----------



## jspENC

AndThenScottSays said:


> Who has Antenna TV/is getting H&I?


It's coming to 41.2 WTMQ August 15 I think, but not exact on the date.


----------



## Retspin

AndThenScottSays said:


> WRAZ/50 has been on a weak backup transmitter for a month now. Anyone know what happened to their primary?



I was told that they have a problem with the transmission line and that they are on a backup antenna. They are a no show at my mom's house Greene County now.


----------



## mvcg66b3r

Retspin said:


> I was told that they [WRAZ] have a problem with the transmission line and that they are on a backup antenna. They are a no show at my mom's house Greene County now.


Why won't WRAZ simulcast temporarily on WRAL 5.3 (in 720p HD)?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAZ is back to normal now


----------



## iamchelle

Willow Spring, NC Can I use a satellite dish as a whole house antenna? 

I just found the forum this morning. Spent an hour searching a million different ways to find the answer. If it exists and I missed it, my apologies. Please send me to the right place.

Currently have TWC for Internet and 1 HDDVR. Use Roku on 2 TVs. Son has a PS4. Want to ditch the TV and keep internet. Had DirectTV for about 3 months 2 years ago. It was terrible. We quit. They were nice enough to leave the shiny new dish on our roof. When they installed, it looks like they split in to TWC's lines at the outside box. 

Is it possible to buy an outdoor antenna, mount it to the dish and use the existing cabling and indoor jacks to get antenna signal to my 3 tvs?

If so, where can I find recommendations on the antenna and installation instructions?

Thank you! Michelle


----------



## picaza

iamchelle said:


> Willow Spring, NC Can I use a satellite dish as a whole house antenna?
> 
> I just found the forum this morning. Spent an hour searching a million different ways to find the answer. If it exists and I missed it, my apologies. Please send me to the right place.
> 
> Currently have TWC for Internet and 1 HDDVR. Use Roku on 2 TVs. Son has a PS4. Want to ditch the TV and keep internet. Had DirectTV for about 3 months 2 years ago. It was terrible. We quit. They were nice enough to leave the shiny new dish on our roof. When they installed, it looks like they split in to TWC's lines at the outside box.
> 
> Is it possible to buy an outdoor antenna, mount it to the dish and use the existing cabling and indoor jacks to get antenna signal to my 3 tvs?
> 
> If so, where can I find recommendations on the antenna and installation instructions?
> 
> Thank you! Michelle


For antenna type suggestions, try http://antennaweb.org/ and put in your exact location.

If you are far from towers, or your antenna far from TV in house, or extra TV's , you might need a signal amplifier. (one part installed on the mast by antenna, one part at the TV). 

Cables - if the ones used are old, they might not carry the signal well - OTA is digital, and the older type cables don't do well enough. I think what is used for digital signals is RG6 Cable. ( http://forums.solidsignal.com/showt...-choose-the-best-cable-Part-1-types-of-cables ) Sometimes you can find a stamp every so often on the cables that has the rating. 

There you go - more things to search or ask about. 

Wendy


----------



## Bruce Watson

iamchelle said:


> Willow Spring, NC Can I use a satellite dish as a whole house antenna?


If you mean can you point the satellite dish at the Garner antenna farm (where most of the local area TV station transmitters are physically located on towers) and pull in OTA broadcasts, then probably no. 

That's because the satellite dish is sized for the carrier frequency of the particular satellite it's designed for, not for OTA reception.

You're going to need something more like a Channel Master 4220 (a two bay bow-tie style UHF antenna, other completely different designs work about as well). How big you need (2, 4, 8 bays depending on how much signal you need) depends on how far away you are and how good your "line of sight" is toward the transmitters.

As Wendy advised, websites like AntennaWeb.org are your friend. Not great user interfaces, but when you figure it out they will tell you the important information like which direction to point you antenna and how big an antenna you really need. Invaluable information.

If you want to pickup channels that are not located in the Garner antenna farm (like Chapel Hill's channel 4) you're going to probably need an antenna rotor like the Eagle Aspen ROTR100 to point your antenna at the appropriate transmitter.

For the record, I use both the products I supplied URLs to, and find they work great in the RDU area. And no, I don't have any ties real or imagined to either company beyond being a happy customer.

As far as where to buy all the necessary accessories to mount an antenna on your roof, in your attic, etc. Wendy again points you to one of the biggies in Summit Source. Pretty painful user interface that's difficult to search and find things, but they are pretty complete.

Pro-Wire Communications is a local (NC) company that has a lot of wiring and fixture stuff also. When I've bought stuff from Scott I've been impressed by his fast service. Again, no connection other than being a happy customer.

If you have questions as you go, this is one of the places to ask them. Often a pretty responsive group given how location specific it is.


----------



## tylerSC

^^MCM Electronics has lowest prices on 2 bay, 4 bay, and 8 bay UHF antennas. Use all source codes on their home page for best discount. Also good prices on amplifiers and other accessories.


----------



## tylerSC

Although to get WTVD RF11, you may need a VHF and UHF combo antenna, such as Winegard 7694. Or Clearstream 2V sold at Walmart.


----------



## veedon

Isn't Willow Spring pretty close to the antenna farm in Garner?
Might want to try an indoor antenna first, just to get an idea of which signals are available and at what strengths.
WUNC has a translator at the Garner farm, but I think it is directed to serve only certain portions of Raleigh.


----------



## Bruce Watson

tylerSC said:


> Although to get WTVD RF11, you may need a VHF and UHF combo antenna, such as Winegard 7694. Or Clearstream 2V sold at Walmart.


My understanding, flawed as it may be, is that WTVD is the only station in the local area that is still broadcasting in the VHF band (still using physical channel 11). My CM-4220 antenna picks it up just fine. It must be "close enough" to the bottom of UHF, or I must be physically close enough (I'm 12.7 miles from the xmitter) that it just doesn't matter. IDK, but it works for me.


----------



## tylerSC

Bruce Watson said:


> My understanding, flawed as it may be, is that WTVD is the only station in the local area that is still broadcasting in the VHF band (still using physical channel 11). My CM-4220 antenna picks it up just fine. It must be "close enough" to the bottom of UHF, or I must be physically close enough (I'm 12.7 miles from the xmitter) that it just doesn't matter. IDK, but it works for me.


Those UHF antennas can also get VHF if you are not too far away and have a decent signal. The larger CM-4228 8 bay does a good job with High VHF. Also it may help since WTVD has a strong power level for VHF and uses a circular polarized antenna.


----------



## jspENC

I'm getting a really good signal lately out of WRAZ FOX 50. I enjoy the "tall tower cam".


----------



## ENDContra

So on my QAM tuner PC card, I have lost the majority of channels that used to be "in the clear" on TWC Raleigh. Last weekend I was still getting WRAL and WRAL.2, ION, and what appeared to be E! HD and VH1 HD (very strange). Anyhow, today Im only getting ION and WRAL.2...WRAL is definitely gone, and none of the channels have labels now, so hard to tell where I do and dont have channels. 

Im wondering if this is because of changes by TWC, or, probably more likely, the fact that my card is really old (it is, admittedly, 10 years old, although still worked incredibly well as recently as March). Assuming no TWC issues, are there any suggestions for QAM tuner cards that seem to work well with TWC?


----------



## drill

ENDContra said:


> So on my QAM tuner PC card, I have lost the majority of channels that used to be "in the clear" on TWC Raleigh. Last weekend I was still getting WRAL and WRAL.2, ION, and what appeared to be E! HD and VH1 HD (very strange). Anyhow, today Im only getting ION and WRAL.2...WRAL is definitely gone, and none of the channels have labels now, so hard to tell where I do and dont have channels.
> 
> Im wondering if this is because of changes by TWC, or, probably more likely, the fact that my card is really old (it is, admittedly, 10 years old, although still worked incredibly well as recently as March). Assuming no TWC issues, are there any suggestions for QAM tuner cards that seem to work well with TWC?


i think TWC had to turn off all the in-the-clear QAM channels to support the new higher internet bandwidths they started rolling out. my understanding was that they had already turned the clear QAM off, but obviously you are still getting some channels. I wonder if they aren't encrypted but are on switched digital video. so maybe you are getting those channels because that is what your neighbors are watching


----------



## drill

Has WNCN 17 been doing anything with their OTA signal lately? While watching the sunday night football game, i was getting some major digital artifacts. I checked my antenna signal strength and it was weaker than usual, with lower peaks and valleys, and wider range between them. Occasionally the signal would take a nose dive. This is probably when I was getting the artifacts. I checked the strength again later (i think monday) and it was doing the same thing. I figured i needed to do an antenna adjustment, but i didn't have time to go in the attic and do it. I haven't adjusted my attic antenna in at least 3 or 4 years so i was a little surprised i would need to.

However, when i checked again late tuesday night the signal was strong and solid. when i checked again tonight (wednesday), again, strong and solid.

Trying to figure out if it is just me ... or if others have been having issues.


----------



## WNCN17ENG

drill said:


> Has WNCN 17 been doing anything with their OTA signal lately? While watching the sunday night football game, i was getting some major digital artifacts. I checked my antenna signal strength and it was weaker than usual, with lower peaks and valleys, and wider range between them. Occasionally the signal would take a nose dive. This is probably when I was getting the artifacts. I checked the strength again later (i think monday) and it was doing the same thing. I figured i needed to do an antenna adjustment, but i didn't have time to go in the attic and do it. I haven't adjusted my attic antenna in at least 3 or 4 years so i was a little surprised i would need to.
> 
> However, when i checked again late tuesday night the signal was strong and solid. when i checked again tonight (wednesday), again, strong and solid.
> 
> Trying to figure out if it is just me ... or if others have been having issues.


Nothing different and no changes. I do have a new HD encoder cooking in the background that should be more efficient with MPEG-2 video, but no transmitter issues or changes. Not too uncommon to have a tree cause issues in the fall and spring. DXing affects digital signals just like the old analog signals since RF is RF, especially in the fall. So many things can affect signals.


----------



## drill

NBC17ENG said:


> Nothing different and no changes. I do have a new HD encoder cooking in the background that should be more efficient with MPEG-2 video, but no transmitter issues or changes. Not too uncommon to have a tree cause issues in the fall and spring. DXing affects digital signals just like the old analog signals since RF is RF, especially in the fall. So many things can affect signals.


thanks for the info. i will make time to do an adjustment tonight.


----------



## jspENC

It could be some interference from a channel to the north... I have a problem with channel 32 where I am because of another channel on the same position down in Myrtle Beach. At times, it cuts right through the stronger signal, and results in an unwatchable program.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Does anybody know why the WRAL sub-channels don't show up in the OTA guide for DTV? They used to be there.


----------



## Matt W

Wilson-Flyer said:


> Does anybody know why the WRAL sub-channels don't show up in the OTA guide for DTV? They used to be there.


They are still there in my DirecTV system. Are you using a favorites list? Have you rescanned with your AM-21?


----------



## earndog

Anyone in the Mebane area getting good OTA signals? Contemplating to see if it is even worth it trying to set something up.


----------



## dah12

I'm not in Mebane, but all the way in Durham-Southpoint area I had flawless Greensboro signals on all networks with my Mohu Leaf 50. If you want Raleigh stations I don't know, but I'm pretty sure you'd be good for Greensboro/High Point stations. NBC WXII was the only one I couldn't get in Durham but you likely could. Google the "FCC Engineering Maps", anything green or yellow is likely to come in with any reasonable inexpensive antenna.


----------



## Kevad

I just heard about a new OTA station debuting called COMET, which will be broadcast by WRDC on 28.3, starting 10/31/15. The programming looks to be all "classic" Sci-Fi with shows and movies such as Stargate, Terminator, Species, and others. 

http://comettv.com/

Does anyone have any additional details? I would love for this to be broadcast in HD, but I am not holding my breath since the current RDC sub channel, 28.2 Grit-TV, is broadcast in 480i.


----------



## VisionOn

A channel with TV sci-fi shows would actually make me bother to tune into a subchannel.

Not so much the movies. More wasted airtime of edited, censored and time-compressed pointlessness. One of their banner launch movies is Species. A movie that basically existed to have Natasha Henstridge naked. Somehow I don't think that will make it through.


----------



## vidiot1985

*Anybody know what WRDC-DT3 is for?*

My PC-based DVR setup just notified me that there's a new channel in my OTA lineup, WRDC-DT3, but shows no programming (or SIGN OFF) for it.

I looked on WRDC's web site and its guide lists only WRDCDT and WRDCDT2, but no DT3.

Is it yet another channel of old re-runs, or ???


----------



## Trip in VA

vidiot1985 said:


> My PC-based DVR setup just notified me that there's a new channel in my OTA lineup, WRDC-DT3, but shows no programming (or SIGN OFF) for it.
> 
> I looked on WRDC's web site and its guide lists only WRDCDT and WRDCDT2, but no DT3.
> 
> Is it yet another channel of old re-runs, or ???


Look up two posts above yours. 

- Trip


----------



## vidiot1985

Trip in VA said:


> Look up two posts above yours.
> 
> - Trip


Doh! I guess I subconsciously wanted to live up to my user name.

Thanks!


----------



## Daryl L

Kevad said:


> I just heard about a new OTA station debuting called COMET, which will be broadcast by WRDC on 28.3, starting 10/31/15. The programming looks to be all "classic" Sci-Fi with shows and movies such as Stargate, Terminator, Species, and others.
> 
> http://comettv.com/
> 
> Does anyone have any additional details? I would love for this to be broadcast in HD, but I am not holding my breath since the current RDC sub channel, 28.2 Grit-TV, is broadcast in 480i.


Oh that sounds cool! I can get into channel like that. I enjoy watching Grit-tv at times as well as GetTV, AntennaTV and MeTV on another channel. I'm loving these classic show and movie channels they are adding to sub channels.


----------



## sd79

*Wtvd*

Recently I have had intermittent drop outs of WTVD . Just checking to see if its on my end or something station related.


----------



## CCsoftball7

sd79 said:


> Recently I have had intermittent drop outs of WTVD . Just checking to see if its on my end or something station related.


Just a guess, but you may be seeing some issues due to the leaves changing and falling. Are you seeing any difference in your signal strength?


----------



## drill

Man ... kinda quiet in here. This used to be a bustling thread. 

Anyone have experience with AT&T gigapower internet and/or TV? It is now available in my neighborhood. They are running a pretty good deal if you sign up online with a 1yr commitment and 3yr rate lock. If Google Fiber were available, I would sign up in an instant, but it isn't, and I don't know when/if it will ever make it to my neighborhood. GigaPower may provide a decent alternative until I can get GF (if that day ever comes).

I am interested in good and bad. How is the quality of service. How is the picture quality? How good/bad is the DVR?

Also interested in the network aspect: speeds, QOS, etc.

How good is Customer Service when things go wrong?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt W

drill said:


> Anyone have experience with AT&T gigapower internet and/or TV?


While I don't have any direct experience with AT&T Gigapower, I do remember all the stories earlier this year about how the base ~$70 price for internet opts you into having AT&T track each website you visit, how long you stay there, etc and use that information for targeted advertising, regardless of your web browser privacy settings. To opt-out of the AT&T tracking program will cost you at least $29 more per month.

hxxp://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/att-charges-29-more-for-gigabit-fiber-that-doesnt-watch-your-web-browsing/

May bother you or might not, but good to know up front.


----------



## drill

Matt W said:


> While I don't have any direct experience with AT&T Gigapower, I do remember all the stories earlier this year about how the base ~$70 price for internet opts you into having AT&T track each website you visit, how long you stay there, etc and use that information for targeted advertising, regardless of your web browser privacy settings. To opt-out of the AT&T tracking program will cost you at least $29 more per month.
> 
> hxxp://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/att-charges-29-more-for-gigabit-fiber-that-doesnt-watch-your-web-browsing/
> 
> May bother you or might not, but good to know up front.


it does bother me ... i'm still considering it, though not as much now. i am on the fence. i think if i had other feedback that said the service was awesome, i would be more inclined. 

i wish GF would get to my house sooner rather than later. that would make my decision SUPER easy


----------



## dah12

I've been having a weaker signal and dropouts from WNCN 17 on my antenna the past several days in north Raleigh. Anyone else with the same issue? Could just be the weather changes.


----------



## jthompson955

I need help getting reception in Smithfield, NC. The antenna I'm using gets WRAL fairly well. I can't get PBS at all and all of the other channels cut out constantly. Anyone have experience with an antenna that would work here?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

You may need to try getting PBS off the Greenville/Farmville transmitter, WUNK. The Chapel Hill-based WUNC transmitter is pretty far out from you.


----------



## jspENC

jthompson955 said:


> I need help getting reception in Smithfield, NC. The antenna I'm using gets WRAL fairly well. I can't get PBS at all and all of the other channels cut out constantly. Anyone have experience with an antenna that would work here?


What antenna are you using? Indoors, Outdoor? Metal siding, roof, trees etc would be helpful.


----------



## VisionOn

WRAL switching from CBS to NBC affiliation at the end of February!

http://www.wral.com/wral-shifting-affiliation-to-nbc/15239067/


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I have a theory. And the way CBS mentions how happy they are to partner with Media General kind of proves it (see WNCN's article on the switch).

A year or two ago Media General tried to have WRAL removed from cable in Greenville and Kinston. It's still carried down here and is the only out of market affiliate that is carried. MG claimed that a large number of people watched CBS programming on WRAL and they were losing ad dollars on WNCT. As far as I know the FCC rejected their plan because it was never removed and nothing else was ever said of it.

How does MG fix the problem? Get CBS removed from WRAL. Now it's WITN's problem locally.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Some articles say this goes back to a reverse comp dispute. Possibly also over the ability to stream programs locally, since CBS likes to control that themselves. There's probably a few prongs to this.

CBS will be the loser. No one watches the third wheel in Raleigh/Durham news, going all the way back to WPTF-28.


----------



## VisionOn

More details.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ne...dropping-cbs-affiliation-switching-nbc/147028


----------



## jspENC

This will be good for WNCN. Viewers commenting to WRAL are not pleased. This will also be good for WNCT. People will go to them since they have been with CBS so long. People in the south can watch WBTW 13. This could mean some changes to markets if enough people turn off WRAL.


----------



## veedon

So, was CBS trying to get WRAL to pony up too much money for pro football? Capitol Broadcasting, in addition to owning WRAL, also owns WRAZ, the FOX affiliate, which has NFL games, including most Panthers games, so that may have made it easier for WRAL to jump ship from CBS and become an NBC affiliate.


----------



## Retspin

If that's the case then CBS shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## veedon

Retspin said:


> If that's the case then CBS shot themselves in the foot.


I don't know. It's pretty complicated. WRAL certainly has a stronger local news presence than WNCN does, but CBS has been viewed as appealing to an older audience than NBC. Now we'll have the WRAL late local news leading into "The Tonight Show", while WNCN's newscast leads in to Colbert's show.

It will be interesting to see whether having an NBC affiliation has any effect on WRAL's local newscasts and whether viewers of CBS primetime shows on WNCN will stick around for WNCN's late local newscast or will flip over to WRAL.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

veedon said:


> I don't know. It's pretty complicated. WRAL certainly has a stronger local news presence than WNCN does, but CBS has been viewed as appealing to an older audience than NBC. Now we'll have the WRAL late local news leading into "The Tonight Show", while WNCN's newscast leads in to Colbert's show.
> 
> It will be interesting to see whether having an NBC affiliation has any effect on WRAL's local newscasts and whether viewers of CBS primetime shows on WNCN will stick around for WNCN's late local newscast or will flip over to WRAL.


I doubt it will hurt WRAL's newscasts much. They have too much loyalty for it to, and WNCN's newscasts look so small-market that people won't be inclined to stick around and watch.

Everything I've read now says this was WRAL's doing. They have the money to pony up. This is likely over getting digital rights in the local market. A couple years ago the innovation officer (he has left CBC since then) spoke at a conference I was at and it was pretty clear that WRAL wants to present the entire station online eventually, in addition to the on air signal. CBS controls all of their OTT rights.

The loser here is CBS. They're now stuck with the also ran. But they don't care, they did the same thing in Indianpolis and Jacksonville.


----------



## HDMe2

I don't really see how CBS loses in this scenario. WRAL is strong with local news and local programming, no argument there... but outside of that, NBC is way behind CBS in network programming... and I can't see people sticking to NBC just because they love WRAL's local stuff. I know I won't. I'll still watch WRAL for news, but for almost everything else, I'll be a much bigger WNCN viewer now.

This isn't like when WRAL and WTVD swapped ABC/CBS affiliation back in the day... this is swapping the #1 OTA network (CBS) with the 4th place one (NBC) and I can't see how this does anything but help WNCN tremendously!

We're also in ACC country here, the heart of it... and WRAL is going to be losing a lot more ACC coverage, especially the NCAA men's tourney this year... and that is going to hurt.


----------



## Retspin

Yes CBS is #1 so far this season, but NBC is actually #2 and FOX is in 4th place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## veedon

Retspin said:


> Yes CBS is #1 so far this season, but NBC is actually #2 and FOX is in 4th place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But is that "total viewers" or "in the demo"?


----------



## djsketchie

WRAL signed a "very long term" deal with NBC. They're looking toward the future, and CBS has programming that appeals mostly to older folks...folks that won't be around in 15-20 years. I think it's a smart move in the long run, but they're likely to lose the aging baby boomer crowd in the near term until they die off.

WRAL had the upper hand in negotiations as well since they're such a flagship station on the east coast. I think Les Moonves got a little greedy here and will regret this down the road.


----------



## jspENC

djsketchie said:


> WRAL signed a "very long term" deal with NBC. They're looking toward the future, and CBS has programming that appeals mostly to older folks...folks that won't be around in 15-20 years. I think it's a smart move in the long run, but they're likely to lose the aging baby boomer crowd in the near term until they die off.
> 
> WRAL had the upper hand in negotiations as well since they're such a flagship station on the east coast. I think Les Moonves got a little greedy here and will regret this down the road.


 People in the triangle have never watched NBC enough to come close to beating the other networks. In fact, I find it's older retired people who watch the Today show and NBC nightly news, not the younger crowd in Wilmington and Greenville. These people are watching these shows because of the local station, WITN, WECT. Older people grew up on these stations and have stuck with them, just like the WRAL crowd sticking to it, like an addiction.


----------



## Mike Lang

Keep politics off AVS.


----------



## jspENC

I took that part out Mike. My apologies for mentioning political agendas.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Haven't seen either of these mentioned - WNCN is carrying Justice network on 17.3 now, and 22.2 is now ASN24/7, which seems to be replays of sports that ASN has carried.


----------



## tylerSC

Very major deal for NBC coming from the 3rd rated station to the #1 powerhouse WRAL which is a top legacy station. And very interesting that NBC reportedly better supports the business model for local broadcasters rather than CBS. Whatever that may mean. Especially considering that CBS is the #1 rated network in most time periods, so they must have offered WRAL a great deal to switch. I know for years NBC tried to lure WBTV or WSOC to switch in Charlotte, where they are also affiliated with the 3rd rated station WCNC. I wonder now if the business climate for broadcasters has indeed changed such that another such change could now possibly occur in Charlotte. But WBTV and WSOC seem to be successful with CBS and ABC, but so was WRAL with CBS so we thought.


----------



## tylerSC

WRAL will lose the top rated CBS soap operas, but probably Young and the Restless will now be aired normal time at 12:30 rather than delayed to 4pm. Days of Our Lives should move to WRAL.


----------



## Matt W

tylerSC said:


> so they must have offered WRAL a great deal to switch.


I'm not sure NBC offered any deal to WRAL. From Broadcasting & Cable:



> Hartbert said WRAL approached NBC as soon as they were able to talk to other parties, at 6 p.m. on Tuesday, and the deal was completed quickly. NBC had been negotiating with Media General about renewing with WNCN, but changed course when the WRAL opportunity came about.


Sounds to me that CBS wasn't offering the terms that CBC wanted, whether that is money or streaming rights or something else. Wouldn't surprise me if much of it was about money, what with CBS almost constantly yelling that their content isn't being valued correctly in the market. If CBS isn't careful, they're gonna price themselves right out just like most companies that are producing content are doing....

I'm just amazed you can start talking after 6pm on a Tuesday and have signed agreements ready to announce by the end of business on Friday for a change like this.


----------



## Matt W

WRAL and WRAZ yanked off DirecTV this evening due to contract dispute. Interestingly, I hadn't heard about any issues before the channels disappeared. Pretty bad timing with the WRAL/WNCN affiliate switch coming.


----------



## ENDContra

HDMe2 said:


> We're also in ACC country here, the heart of it... and WRAL is going to be losing a lot more ACC coverage, especially the NCAA men's tourney this year... and that is going to hurt.


They will only lose whats broadcast on CBS...NCAA tournament, yes, and a small handful of ACC games carried by CBS. They will still have the syndicated Raycom package (ACC Network)...that is not affiliated with CBS in any way. The only difference is what is being delayed / preempted going forward (ie, first quarter of Notre Dame football rather than the SEC Game of the Week).


----------



## jspENC

Matt W said:


> WRAL and WRAZ yanked off DirecTV this evening due to contract dispute. Interestingly, I hadn't heard about any issues before the channels disappeared. Pretty bad timing with the WRAL/WNCN affiliate switch coming.


I'm sure the folks at WTVD are just having a party with all the bad commotion out of 5 lately.


----------



## KEVINL71

I'm sorry if I'm repeating the following question:

Doesn't C.B.C. and WRAL-TV program WILM-LD (CBS) channel 10 of Wilmington, NC? What happens to that station?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

KEVINL71 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating the following question:
> 
> Doesn't C.B.C. and WRAL-TV program WILM-LD (CBS) channel 10 of Wilmington, NC? What happens to that station?


WILM has one year left on the CBS contract. They will continue to operate it status quo as a CBS affiliate but after the year, what happens is up in the air.


----------



## GCAVS

Retspin said:


> Yes CBS is [URL=http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] so far this season, but NBC is actually #2 and FOX is in 4th place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



NBC is #1 this season (thus far) with Persons 18-49.

"Today" is #1 Persons 25-54
CBS This Morning is far, far behind.

NBC Nightly News is miles ahead of CBS News.

Combining WRAL's news presence with NBC in the morning and their Nightly News will be a BIG win for WRAL.

Also, with NBC scoring so well P18-49 in Primetime, that will also be a positive.

The only downside, as had been stated previously, is Basketball, specifically the NCAA Finals - but as Turner has 75% of the games and WRAL had no choice as to which games of local interest to air for the past several years, this is probably not an issue.

Besides, WRAL will get 2 Superbowls in a 24 month period!


----------



## NCCaniac

GCAVS said:


> NBC is #1 this season (thus far) with Persons 18-49.
> 
> "Today" is #1 Persons 25-54
> CBS This Morning is far, far behind.
> 
> NBC Nightly News is miles ahead of CBS News.
> 
> Combining WRAL's news presence with NBC in the morning and their Nightly News will be a BIG win for WRAL.
> 
> Also, with NBC scoring so well P18-49 in Primetime, that will also be a positive.
> 
> The only downside, as had been stated previously, is Basketball, specifically the NCAA Finals - but as Turner has 75% of the games and WRAL had no choice as to which games of local interest to air for the past several years, this is probably not an issue.
> 
> Besides, WRAL will get 2 Superbowls in a 24 month period!


Good points. But the Today Show is hardly news...compared to its original incarnation back in the day. Today it is about 5% news and 95% pop culture, food, etc. I liked the CBS Morning News' approach of getting back to higher percentage of actual news coverage, and thought that tied into WRAL's approach with all their coverage and documentaries, but if the 18-49 demo is what they want, I guess that demo does not get news from TV any more anyway.


----------



## HDMe2

I was not aware NBC was doing so much better in the rankings. Good for them. I still don't watch NBC, but it's nice if they are picking up other viewers again.

I was aware that WRAL will keep the Raycom agreement. But a lot of games already had moved to ESPN that used to be on Raycom... and some other games have moved to CBS, especially out-of-conference matchups... so while they will keep the ACC Tournament, losing the NCAA tournament is nothing to sneeze at.

NFL is probably a wash, since about half the year CBS has only one Sunday game anyway... and now they will have the opening night NBC Thursday game. They lose the Masters and some Tennis but I don't know how big a hit that will be.

In an odd way, this switch benefits me... because I don't watch much NBC, and nights like last night where NCIS and NCIS: NO were pushed to ~1:40am due to the Raycom contract for ACC... so next year I likely would not have to worry about the pre-empted NBC show while watching the ACC game.

It will be interesting to see how this shakes out in a few years. I still feel like this is a big pickup for WNCN to be CBS and even if the predictions of CBS "demise" come true, that's in the future, so for right now this might be a big boost to WNCN.


----------



## Matt W

...and WRAL and WRAZ are back on DirecTV as of around 3:30pm Wednesday.


----------



## tylerSC

CBS is still the #1 rated network overall, although NBC may be leading in certain demographics. And although NBC Nightly News is higher rated, the CBS Evening News has recently won several major journalism awards, and CBS This Morning has definitely more hard news content than Today. But I do miss Brian Williams on NBC, although Lester Holt does a good job.


----------



## GCAVS

tylerSC said:


> CBS is still the #1 rated network overall, although NBC may be leading in certain demographics. And although NBC Nightly News is higher rated, the CBS Evening News has recently won several major journalism awards, and CBS This Morning has definitely more hard news content than Today. But I do miss Brian Williams on NBC, although Lester Holt does a good job.


Yes, and no money is made from Advertiser on Total Population. 

Money is made on Persons 18-49 and for Persons 25-54 on News Programs. 

Awards don't pay bills. Al Jazera America has won multiple awards recently and you see where that got them.


----------



## Bruce Watson

GCAVS said:


> Al Jazera America has won multiple awards recently and you see where that got them.


Qatar subsists on oil revenues, which their friends the Saudis are current stomping on in a impotent attempt at controlling the future of certain extraction industries. The lack of oil revenue is at least partly at fault for the government of Qatar allowing AJA to go under. My understanding, flawed as that may be, is that AJA never approached profitability, nor was that its purpose.


----------



## GCAVS

Bruce Watson said:


> Qatar subsists on oil revenues, which their friends the Saudis are current stomping on in a impotent attempt at controlling the future of certain extraction industries. The lack of oil revenue is at least partly at fault for the government of Qatar allowing AJA to go under. My understanding, flawed as that may be, is that AJA never approached profitability, nor was that its purpose.


Thank you for proving my point. Awards do not bring in revenue.


----------



## vidiot1985

I've noticed recently that OTA recordings of UNC's main channel on my DVR have become smaller in size (~4.6 GB per hour) than in the past (~5.8 GB per hour).

Have they lowered the bandwidth for the main HD channel to accommodate the "new" UNC-NC channel OTA?


----------



## GCAVS

vidiot1985 said:


> I've noticed recently that OTA recordings of UNC's main channel on my DVR have become smaller in size (~4.6 GB per hour) than in the past (~5.8 GB per hour).
> 
> Have they lowered the bandwidth for the main HD channel to accommodate the "new" UNC-NC channel OTA?


The bits had to come from somewhere.


----------



## guitarguy316

what's the opinion on directv picture quality? also, i believe it's possible to use OTA and record on directv DVR, but requires a $200 box?


----------



## drill

guitarguy316 said:


> what's the opinion on directv picture quality? also, i believe it's possible to use OTA and record on directv DVR, but requires a $200 box?


my personal opinion is that PQ is ok. i think it is better than TWC based on viewing TWC at friends houses. It still isn't great though. 

i currently record OTA on my directv HR24 DVR using the AM21 box. i am fairly certain that the newer Genie DVRs still support it. but i am not 100% sure. as to price, i don't know. it was $50 when i got it a long time ago, though i got it for free by asking nicely . i just checked directv's website, and they don't seem to offer it anymore, or at least it is well hidden? but it does show up on amazon and solidstate. at solidstate, it is $200. maybe the exorbitant price is due to directv not making them anymore? i also checked ebay, and they seem to be anywhere from $50-$100. i would definitely talk to someone at directv about getting one directly from them if they still have them. if you are signing up for new service, they may give it to you for free.


----------



## guitarguy316

drill said:


> my personal opinion is that PQ is ok. i think it is better than TWC based on viewing TWC at friends houses. It still isn't great though.
> 
> i currently record OTA on my directv HR24 DVR using the AM21 box. i am fairly certain that the newer Genie DVRs still support it. but i am not 100% sure. as to price, i don't know. it was $50 when i got it a long time ago, though i got it for free by asking nicely . i just checked directv's website, and they don't seem to offer it anymore, or at least it is well hidden? but it does show up on amazon and solidstate. at solidstate, it is $200. maybe the exorbitant price is due to directv not making them anymore? i also checked ebay, and they seem to be anywhere from $50-$100. i would definitely talk to someone at directv about getting one directly from them if they still have them. if you are signing up for new service, they may give it to you for free.


cool, and all the local raleigh area channels show up in the guide and you can record the OTA broadcast (presumably at a better PQ)?


----------



## ejb1980

guitarguy316 said:


> cool, and all the local raleigh area channels show up in the guide and you can record the OTA broadcast (presumably at a better PQ)?


I don't mean to barge into the market, but I lived in the Raleigh TV OTA range in NC and used the AM21 to add them to my guide. 

Short answer: Yes.

Detailed answer: Kinda, mostly, sorta...

The AM21 is a weird thing. It works fine with receivers HR2x, HR34, and HR44, but I think I have seen posts on other forums stating that people were having issues with the HR54. There is a database somewhere in Directvland that it will match zip codes to what your antenna is receiving and only display the ones that match the database. It asks for zip codes for two DMAs. The database doesn't have much info for LP stations. The database hasn't been updated in a looooong time, but what's there you can use. That is the basic "as intended" use. Some say the tuner isn't as good as their TV's tuner, but it is comparable to mine. Disclaimer: AM21 has its own line but 2 TVs and the radio are on another.

However, there is a trick to the AM21. You can add more markets and try to fill in missing channels by using zipcodes from other areas. The database is available publicy, I can give you more info if you want. I might have screenshots of my NC guide somewhere, too.

This is what the database shows for Raleigh now (next post). When I lived there, I know 22-2 and 40-2 were in there. Anyone know more updated info than me?

There is one more stupid little thing: Some of the channels even have the logo in the banner. All CBS logos in the AM21 somehow got switched to the logo for Video Rola (ch 415, 119 sat) which is super annoying in the quick tune. They do update affiliates and logos on there some, which is why I know 40-2 was on there because it changed from Telefutura to Unimas not long after the actual change. I am really hoping that come swap day, someone will notice when they switch WRAL and WNCN and fix it for all!


----------



## ejb1980

Raleigh DMA AM21 list

WUNCDT	4.1
WUNCDT2	4.2
WUNCDT3	4.3
WRALDT	5.1
WRALDT2	5.2
WRALDT3	5.3
WRALDT4	5.4
WTVDDT	11.1
WTVDDT2	11.2
WTVDDT3	11.3
WNCNDT	17.1
WNCNDT2	17.2
WNCNDT3	17.3
WLFLDT	22.1
WRDCDT	28.1
WRDCDT2	28.2
WRAYDT	30.1
WRAYDT2	30.2
WUNUDT5	31.5 (


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WNCN's new name. This is a terrible rebrand... should have just added a CBS eye to WNCN or even better, called it CBS 17.


----------



## jspENC

AndThenScottSays said:


> WNCN's new name. This is a terrible rebrand... should have just added a CBS eye to WNCN or even better, called it CBS 17.


Seems generic.


----------



## sjay

AndThenScottSays said:


> WNCN's new name. This is a terrible rebrand... should have just added a CBS eye to WNCN or even better, called it CBS 17.


There is a CBS 17 KVIQ And they use CBS 17 on their web page so maybe this was not available?
Attached is their logo.


----------



## HDMe2

It's just a branding thing... Their call letters are still WNCN... can't change that, unless the FCC gives you a new call-sign (or sometimes you can request one). So their name isn't changing, just a branding effort for the network switch.

I'm really interested to see how smoothly the switch happens.

Will it be at midnight? When it happens will EPG on Dish (or for other people DirecTV, Time Warner, etc.) be correct? I get that people with DVR timers will have to re-define them... but I wonder about Dish and their automatic recording of the "big 4" networks each night, if that will progress smoothly or if there will be a glitch that first day.

Figures they'd do this on a year that is a leap year too... just to give DVRs another potential glitch to deal with if there are Feb 29th-related issues that the programmers haven't anticipated since they only get to test that in real-time every 4 years!


----------



## Matt W

HDMe2 said:


> Will it be at midnight? When it happens will EPG on Dish (or for other people DirecTV, Time Warner, etc.) be correct? I get that people with DVR timers will have to re-define them... but I wonder about Dish and their automatic recording of the "big 4" networks each night, if that will progress smoothly or if there will be a glitch that first day.


Can't speak for the others, but DirecTV's guide already shows NBC shows on CBS and CBS shows on NCN starting that Monday. According to WRAL's timer on their site, it aims to switch at around 6am, which makes since. So, the morning shows on that Monday should be the new networks.


----------



## HDMe2

Matt W said:


> Can't speak for the others, but DirecTV's guide already shows NBC shows on CBS and CBS shows on NCN starting that Monday. According to WRAL's timer on their site, it aims to switch at around 6am, which makes since. So, the morning shows on that Monday should be the new networks.


Thanks... as of last night when I went to bed, my Dish EPG only went out to just slightly past midnight next Sunday. Today it goes out to early Tuesday morning and I'm seeing what you're seeing. It actually looks like the switch might actually be happening, effectively, at midnight, because I see the CBS overnight news around 2am on WNCN now that usually is on WRAL... and WRAL instead has some local programming. Also, there is a large block of "to be determined" on WNCN for a couple of hours prior to their early morning newscast.

Will be interesting to see how smoothly it all goes.

While I still wonder if this will be a good deal for WRAL in the long run... it is unquestionably a good deal for me right now, because I watch way more CBS than NBC, so now when WRAL pre-empts primetime for the ACC coverage, I won't have to figure out the weird DVR timing to record the late night airings of the shows I miss. Of course I suppose NBC could add some new shows one day that I might like... it's just that they really haven't in a long time.

I watch a few things on NBC... like the Blacklist... so that is a possible pre-empting sometimes on Thursdays for things like the upcoming ACC tourney, but otherwise this still poses a lot less conflict for me going forward.


----------



## veedon

"CBS North Carolina" does not convey much in the way of local branding. But I suppose "CBS Central NC" wouldn't fly because Greensboro has a CBS affiliate WFMY and Greensboro is sort of in central NC.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

It's just a strange name for a station that covers one market. Univision 40 uses North Carolina News (in Spanish) but they really are, because there's not another Univision affiliate in the state. 

Here's when they launched news over 20 years ago:


----------



## tylerSC

AndThenScottSays said:


> WNCN's new name. This is a terrible rebrand... should have just added a CBS eye to WNCN or even better, called it CBS 17.


I think they had previously dropped NBC 17 and were just using WNCN. So unlikely they would go back to 17 in the branding. But I agree they should have just added the CBS eye logo to WNCN, and used CBS North Carolina as a secondary slogan.

In Charlotte, WCNC dropped 36 from the branding and uses the NBC peacock logo with WCNC. But they call the station NBC Charlotte.

But with heritage stations such as WRAL and WBTV, the analog channel brands of 5 and 3 remain a strong identity and are prominently used.


----------



## jspENC

WECT goes away for Cumberland, Sampson cable viewers


http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2016/db0224/DA-16-191A1.pdf


----------



## HDMe2

Anyone periodically having brief (maybe just 1 sec) audio drops on WNCN? For what it's worth, I am watching via Dish Network, and not OTA.

Prior to the network switch, I wasn't watching much NBC... Sunday Night Football had these audio drops regularly, but I thought it might be related to the live feed from the network... I might not have noticed on other programming because I watched NBC less than a handful of other times. BUT, now I watch WNCN a lot because of CBS programming, so I'm seeing these audio drops on nearly everything I watch on the channel.

I don't know if it is a WNCN issue or a Dish Network issue... but I don't see this on other Dish Network LiLs, so it's either a WNCN issue or something unique to Dish picking up their feed and uplink.

Anyone?


----------



## CCsoftball7

HDMe2 said:


> Anyone periodically having brief (maybe just 1 sec) audio drops on WNCN? For what it's worth, I am watching via Dish Network, and not OTA.
> 
> Prior to the network switch, I wasn't watching much NBC... Sunday Night Football had these audio drops regularly, but I thought it might be related to the live feed from the network... I might not have noticed on other programming because I watched NBC less than a handful of other times. BUT, now I watch WNCN a lot because of CBS programming, so I'm seeing these audio drops on nearly everything I watch on the channel.
> 
> I don't know if it is a WNCN issue or a Dish Network issue... but I don't see this on other Dish Network LiLs, so it's either a WNCN issue or something unique to Dish picking up their feed and uplink.
> 
> Anyone?


I haven't noticed any OTA or on DirecTV. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt W

HDMe2 said:


> Anyone periodically having brief (maybe just 1 sec) audio drops on WNCN? For what it's worth, I am watching via Dish Network, and not OTA.


I heard the same thing from my last Sunday's recordings of CBS from DirecTV. I was going to record next weekend from DirecTV and OTA to compare.


----------



## drewwho

HDMe2 said:


> Anyone periodically having brief (maybe just 1 sec) audio drops on WNCN? For what it's worth, I am watching via Dish Network, and not OTA.
> 
> Prior to the network switch, I wasn't watching much NBC... Sunday Night Football had these audio drops regularly, but I thought it might be related to the live feed from the network... I might not have noticed on other programming because I watched NBC less than a handful of other times. BUT, now I watch WNCN a lot because of CBS programming, so I'm seeing these audio drops on nearly everything I watch on the channel.
> 
> I don't know if it is a WNCN issue or a Dish Network issue... but I don't see this on other Dish Network LiLs, so it's either a WNCN issue or something unique to Dish picking up their feed and uplink.
> 
> Anyone?


I'm still subscribed to this thread (even though I no longer live in RDU), and noticed your post. I suspect it may be a general CBS issue, as I have the same problem in a different market (Richmond VA). I'm using an HDHR for OTA, and have the issue with pretty much all CBS network shows.

I moved over the summer from the SF Bay area back to Richmond VA, and I've noticed this issue with our local affiliate as soon as we moved back. I've never had time to track it down. My guess is that it may have something to do with the equipment some CBS affiliates use, and/or their satellite feed. I never had the problem in SF, and I never had the problem in Richmond 3 years ago before I moved to SF, and my equipment has not changed.

Drew

PS: Seems weird that WRAL and WNCN swapped networks!


----------



## drill

HDMe2 said:


> Anyone periodically having brief (maybe just 1 sec) audio drops on WNCN? For what it's worth, I am watching via Dish Network, and not OTA.
> Anyone?


just to throw my hat in the ring ... YES, i have noticed this too. I record the OTA signal on my DirecTV DVR using an AM21.


----------



## HDMe2

Interesting. Really weird then if it turned out to be a CBS issue and not a WNCN issue. I don't remember having these dropouts before the network swap... but there was also a period of repeats/hiatus so if it is a new problem with CBS I could have missed when it started.

Meanwhile, on a semi-related note... saw the scroll tonight on WNCN that they (or rather their owner Media General I presume) might be in a dispute with Dish Network. Before the switch, I remember WRAL/WRAZ were in it with DirecTV and had been in it with Dish late last year... and I remember thinking "what if" everyone hurried and did deals with those channels only to have CBS held hostage in our market again after the swap!


----------



## veedon

drewwho said:


> I'm still subscribed to this thread (even though I no longer live in RDU!)


You used to live in the airport? Like Tom Hanks in "The Terminal"?


----------



## drewwho

veedon said:


> You used to live in the airport? Like Tom Hanks in "The Terminal"?


Heh, no. But I did live ~4 miles from the airport in Cary, which was lots of fun for multipath..

Drew


----------



## sooke

Wow, what a difference. I just swapped out my TWC cable box (Samsung SMT-H3272 DVR) for their latest model, an Arris DCX3600-M. I new ahead of time the better features: more storage (1TB), and 6 tuners. But the big thing to me, honestly, was that it is so much more responsive. That Samsung was a piece of junk. If you were watching a recording, the responsiveness was inversely proportional to the length of the recording. So if I was watching a half hour recording buttons like Pause, Play, and FF were fairly responsive. If I was watching a football game though? Horrible. For example, if I was FF'ing through commercials then hit Play it would take maybe 3 seconds to respond. Or, if I was Paused, then hit Play to resume it would sometimes get "stuck" and not resume at all. Sometimes it would decide to restart from the beginning. Aarrgh. It don't think it was just a faulty box because I've had two of these and problems with both. They seemed to get worse with every software update.

Anyhow, the new Arris is more expensive per month, but so much snappier. And runs much cooler, both when in standby and on.


----------



## NCCaniac

Anyone else having problems lately receiving WNCN 17.1 with an OTA antenna? Several times in the morning recently it will appear to be offline, sometimes coming back later, if I happen to remember to check. No outages on WNCN via DISH during the same time, just the OTA signal.


----------



## CCsoftball7

NCCaniac said:


> Anyone else having problems lately receiving WNCN 17.1 with an OTA antenna? Several times in the morning recently it will appear to be offline, sometimes coming back later, if I happen to remember to check. No outages on WNCN via DISH during the same time, just the OTA signal.


Leaves? It's that time of year again.


----------



## NCCaniac

CCsoftball7 said:


> Leaves? It's that time of year again.


Perhaps, but...

a) That would not explain why there was no signal one morning, but then a solid signal an hour or so later.
b) I thought all the local station transmitters were now on the same towers at the Garner site. Seems like a leaves problem would then impact all OTA stations from there picked up by my attic mounted antenna.

....but if nobody else is noticing this issue, time for some more detailed debugging.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

They're all out there in Garner but WNCN is considerably weaker than everyone else


----------



## ejb1980

NCCaniac said:


> Perhaps, but...
> 
> a) That would not explain why there was no signal one morning, but then a solid signal an hour or so later.
> b) I thought all the local station transmitters were now on the same towers at the Garner site. Seems like a leaves problem would then impact all OTA stations from there picked up by my attic mounted antenna.
> 
> ....but if nobody else is noticing this issue, time for some more detailed debugging.


Do you happen to live northwest of Raleigh? When I lived in NC, I would always have problems with WNCN but got all of the other Raleigh-Garner towers perfectly. Turns out it was cochannel interference from another RF 17 in Roanoke, VA, and that causes the lower power previously mentioned.

The NBC-CBS switch of WRAL/WNCN kinda fills in an OTA gap for the NBC Network. The previously mentioned cochannel and the Greensboro DMA NBC WXII is further away from Alamance, western Chatham, parts of Orange Co etc than the other networks in the Greensboro DMA that would have had a harder time getting an affiliate of NBC before the change. I don't think it creates a CBS null SE of Raleigh because there are affiliates in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## tylerSC

NCCaniac said:


> Perhaps, but...
> 
> a) That would not explain why there was no signal one morning, but then a solid signal an hour or so later.
> b) I thought all the local station transmitters were now on the same towers at the Garner site. Seems like a leaves problem would then impact all OTA stations from there picked up by my attic mounted antenna.
> 
> ....but if nobody else is noticing this issue, time for some more detailed debugging.


I think the problem could be morning weather conditions. Atmospheric conditions are problematic in the early mornings, especially in the spring and summer. Sometimes strange distant stations will blast in strong, but a more local station will be wiped out. And if WNCN is weaker than some of the other stations, or has a directional or side mounted antenna, then it can be more vulnerable, or suffer extreme multipath. Usually the problematic station will disappear and fail to decode, but then will reappear normally in about 30 mins or an hour. A stronger signal with an omnidirectional pattern such as WRAL perhaps may not be affected.


----------



## NCCaniac

tylerSC said:


> I think the problem could be morning weather conditions. Atmospheric conditions are problematic in the early mornings, especially in the spring and summer. Sometimes strange distant stations will blast in strong, but a more local station will be wiped out. And if WNCN is weaker than some of the other stations, or has a directional or side mounted antenna, then it can be more vulnerable, or suffer extreme multipath. Usually the problematic station will disappear and fail to decode, but then will reappear normally in about 30 mins or an hour. A stronger signal with an omnidirectional pattern such as WRAL perhaps may not be affected.


I guess that is it, as WNCN is working OTA tonight.


----------



## NCCaniac

ejb1980 said:


> Do you happen to live northwest of Raleigh? When I lived in NC, I would always have problems with WNCN but got all of the other Raleigh-Garner towers perfectly. Turns out it was cochannel interference from another RF 17 in Roanoke, VA, and that causes the lower power previously mentioned.
> 
> The NBC-CBS switch of WRAL/WNCN kinda fills in an OTA gap for the NBC Network. The previously mentioned cochannel and the Greensboro DMA NBC WXII is further away from Alamance, western Chatham, parts of Orange Co etc than the other networks in the Greensboro DMA that would have had a harder time getting an affiliate of NBC before the change. I don't think it creates a CBS null SE of Raleigh because there are affiliates in the eastern part of the state.


Nope, I live west of Raleigh not too far from the airport. Tyler's theory seems a likely cause.


----------



## tylerSC

NCCaniac said:


> Nope, I live west of Raleigh not too far from the airport. Tyler's theory seems a likely cause.


Just a thought based upon what I've experienced with certain channels in the early morning. And distant FM radio signals can also suffer interference in the early morning hours. 

You can also try adding or removing an amplifier from your TV antenna. Sometimes they help, sometimes they cause problems. Not too much gain should be needed, and a distribution amp could be the best choice. A local expert would be best to advise for your specific location.


----------



## Retspin

On the old days Roanoke and Raleigh would have been to close to have 2 stations on the frequency. But the spacing rules changed for the digital transition.


----------



## ejb1980

tylerSC said:


> Just a thought based upon what I've experienced with certain channels in the early morning. And distant FM radio signals can also suffer interference in the early morning hours.
> 
> You can also try adding or removing an amplifier from your TV antenna. Sometimes they help, sometimes they cause problems. Not too much gain should be needed, and a distribution amp could be the best choice. A local expert would be best to advise for your specific location.


I think we were going in the same direction. The atmospheric enhancement on many mornings can make for interesting reception. I knew I would get the Roanoke channels in the morning this time of year and I knew that WNCN would go away for days at a time. The 92.3 FM short-spacing was enhanced on those mornings, too, and 96.3 WROV Roanoke would lock HD on-and-off instead of just analog reception. I could also get 106.5 The End clearly in Graham on those mornings...it would fade away between 10 and noon...


----------



## jspENC

I did some work on my antenna recently, (winegard HD 8800) and now things have changed for me. I used to could pick up 28 before I could get any of the others, and I could usually get 5, 17 and 22 around the same time, with 50 being last to come in. Now I can only get 5 and 50 mostly. They come in nicely when the band opens up a little, and all the others are a no show. Even the slightest adjustments can make a huge difference. The change for me was the wind had bent my mast above my rotor, and I replaced it causing the antenna to sit differently than it had been.


----------



## Matt W

Greetings, all. 

I am contemplating switching from DirecTV to TWC in Raleigh. I'd like to throw out a few questions to see if anyone has experience with both services:



How does HD picture quality compare between DirecTV and TWC (specifically in the Raleigh market)? I'm running a 92" screen, so I certainly don't want less quality than I'm getting from DirecTV...
Comments on the Enhanced Whole Home DVR (6 tuner) with TWC as compared to a DirecTV genie?

Any other thoughts or comments? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CCsoftball7

Matt W said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> I am contemplating switching from DirecTV to TWC in Raleigh. I'd like to throw out a few questions to see if anyone has experience with both services:
> 
> 
> 
> How does HD picture quality compare between DirecTV and TWC (specifically in the Raleigh market)? I'm running a 92" screen, so I certainly don't want less quality than I'm getting from DirecTV...
> Comments on the Enhanced Whole Home DVR (6 tuner) with TWC as compared to a DirecTV genie?
> 
> Any other thoughts or comments?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I had both. I now have DirecTV only. I am very particular with PQ.


----------



## GCAVS

Matt W said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> I am contemplating switching from DirecTV to TWC in Raleigh. I'd like to throw out a few questions to see if anyone has experience with both services:
> 
> 
> 
> How does HD picture quality compare between DirecTV and TWC (specifically in the Raleigh market)? I'm running a 92" screen, so I certainly don't want less quality than I'm getting from DirecTV...
> Comments on the Enhanced Whole Home DVR (6 tuner) with TWC as compared to a DirecTV genie?
> 
> Any other thoughts or comments?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


DirecTV will look better than TWC


----------



## jspENC

What about Centurylink Prism? I thought it looked as good as Directv... maybe better.


----------



## Matt W

CCsoftball7 said:


> I had both. I now have DirecTV only. I am very particular with PQ.





GCAVS said:


> DirecTV will look better than TWC


Thanks for the information, gang. I'll have to rethink my plan a bit.


----------



## cpalmer2k

Matt W said:


> Thanks for the information, gang. I'll have to rethink my plan a bit.


That's not necessarily the case. You need to find somebody with TWC in your area and see what the picture looks like at their house. Or, a business that you know uses TWC. In most markets TWC has gone digital, or is going digital. I have DirecTV, and a TiVo with a cablecard. The picture on cable where I am blows most of DirecTV's channels away. Every market is different. 

Same with the DVR... you need to find someone who has their whole home setup and see it in action.


----------



## NCCaniac

jspENC said:


> What about Centurylink Prism? I thought it looked as good as Directv... maybe better.


Centurylink Prism is not available widely in Wake County. Supposedly AT&T uVerse is coming to my neighborhood soon and then eventually Google fiber, so the options beyond sat and TWC will be opening up. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## GCAVS

cpalmer2k said:


> That's not necessarily the case. You need to find somebody with TWC in your area and see what the picture looks like at their house. Or, a business that you know uses TWC. In most markets TWC has gone digital, or is going digital. I have DirecTV, and a TiVo with a cablecard. The picture on cable where I am blows most of DirecTV's channels away. Every market is different.
> 
> Same with the DVR... you need to find someone who has their whole home setup and see it in action.


A bunch of ridiculous info and heavy imagination in that post.

TWC has been digital with the HDTV signals since, well, the HDTV signals showed up 12+ years ago. There were NEVER any analog HDTV signals on TWC.

The fact that TWC is reclaiming the NTSC/QAM Analog Channels (much for the use of internet bandwidth) means essentially nothing.

TWC has and continues to rateshape the MPEG2 Digital HD channels, taking away the fine detail in the process. DirecTV takes the MPEG2 full bandwidth channels and converts it to the more efficient .h264 with no rate reduction that looks much better than any rate shaped MPEG2 channel on TWC - In Raleigh or any other market.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I've never seen PQ on a cable system, Time Warner or otherwise, that could hold a candle to satellite.


----------



## cpalmer2k

GCAVS said:


> A bunch of ridiculous info and heavy imagination in that post.
> 
> TWC has been digital with the HDTV signals since, well, the HDTV signals showed up 12+ years ago. There were NEVER any analog HDTV signals on TWC.
> 
> The fact that TWC is reclaiming the NTSC/QAM Analog Channels (much for the use of internet bandwidth) means essentially nothing.
> 
> TWC has and continues to rateshape the MPEG2 Digital HD channels, taking away the fine detail in the process. DirecTV takes the MPEG2 full bandwidth channels and converts it to the more efficient .h264 with no rate reduction that looks much better than any rate shaped MPEG2 channel on TWC - In Raleigh or any other market.


Of course HDTV signals are digital, but we don't know if the OP watches all HD material or also prefers many SD channels. I'm fully aware some are in love with H.264 as well, but I'll take the 16mb MPEG2 feeds I get of many channels over the 8mb H.264 ESPN gets on DirecTV anyday. I can compare both side by side, and there is a noticeable difference. 

My point was (and still is) that the OP should look at it for himself. Because everybody's opinion is subjective when it comes to PQ. Some say Dish is wonderful, and blows everyone out of the water. Some say DirecTV is wonderful, others say it is horrible. My point simply was to look at it, and make your own decision.


----------



## GCAVS

cpalmer2k said:


> Of course HDTV signals are digital, but we don't know if the OP watches all HD material or also prefers many SD channels. I'm fully aware some are in love with H.264 as well, but I'll take the 16mb MPEG2 feeds I get of many channels over the 8mb H.264 ESPN gets on DirecTV anyday. I can compare both side by side, and there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> My point was (and still is) that the OP should look at it for himself. Because everybody's opinion is subjective when it comes to PQ. Some say Dish is wonderful, and blows everyone out of the water. Some say DirecTV is wonderful, others say it is horrible. My point simply was to look at it, and make your own decision.


Actually funny that you do not like ESPN in .h264 as ESPN is distributed in the USA off Galaxy 14 at 125.0 West on transponder 9 in MPEG 4 - not MPEG 2.

TWC has to decode it from MPEG 4 to baseband and then re-encode it to MPEG2 introducing artifacts into the picture, where DirecTV just passes it on in it's native MPEG4 as distributed.

I can also compare both side by side - and native is better on DirecTV in MPEG4.

Others see what they want to see.

http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/ESPN-US.html


----------



## ejb1980

GCAVS said:


> Actually funny that you do not like ESPN in .h264 as ESPN is distributed in the USA off Galaxy 14 at 125.0 West on transponder 9 in MPEG 4 - not MPEG 2.
> 
> TWC has to decode it from MPEG 4 to baseband and then re-encode it to MPEG2 introducing artifacts into the picture, where DirecTV just passes it on in it's native MPEG4 as distributed.
> 
> I can also compare both side by side - and native is better on DirecTV in MPEG4.
> 
> Others see what they want to see.
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/tvchannels/us/ESPN-US.html


Dish people see what they want to see for sure. Their HD isn't even really HD - 1440 x 1080i instead of 1920 x 1080i. Add some upscaling to that and it's awful. Directv is like the Ricky Gervais commercials for Verizon. Directv is overall #1 for PQ but there are pockets of cable and others that look better, I am sure. I just haven't found one yet. TWC PQ is far superior in quality and certainly quantity to that of Vermont Comcast - so there's that. Directv is the only way to go (unless you like Pac 12 or Lifetime Real Women.)


----------



## jrelmore

*WNCN Off Air?*

All WNCN channels do not appear to be broadcasting OTA today. Normally strong clear signal in Cary. Channel scan, finds the 17.x channels, but little to no signal.


----------



## Matt W

No issues with 17 in Raleigh this morning about 8:30am. Appears normal to me, although I didn't check how strong the signal was....


----------



## CCsoftball7

jrelmore said:


> All WNCN channels do not appear to be broadcasting OTA today. Normally strong clear signal in Cary. Channel scan, finds the 17.x channels, but little to no signal


Leaves?


----------



## jrelmore

jrelmore said:


> All WNCN channels do not appear to be broadcasting OTA today. Normally strong clear signal in Cary. Channel scan, finds the 17.x channels, but little to no signal.


Temporary issue, at least bt 6-7am. Now back to normal.


----------



## tylerSC

jrelmore said:


> Temporary issue, at least bt 6-7am. Now back to normal.


Probably atmospheric conditions cause issues early in the morning. Some normal channels may drop out and strange distant ones may even appear.


----------



## NCCaniac

tylerSC said:


> Probably atmospheric conditions cause issues early in the morning. Some normal channels may drop out and strange distant ones may even appear.


Interesting. I am also in Cary and observed the same issue between 6am-7:30am this morning with 17.1 OTA. Did not check later yet as I left for work.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

There is a station in Roanoke on the same RF channel as WNCN. It was probably interference from them.


----------



## Matt W

Welcome ATSC 3.0 to the Triangle....

http://www.wral.com/wral-to-begin-broadcasting-in-next-gen-tv-technology/15815109/

Channel 39 is their experimental channel... Not that any of us can probably see it..


----------



## Bruce Watson

Matt W said:


> Welcome ATSC 3.0 to the Triangle....
> 
> http://www.wral.com/wral-to-begin-broadcasting-in-next-gen-tv-technology/15815109/
> 
> Channel 39 is their experimental channel... Not that any of us can probably see it..



This is QHD? And it's not backwards compatible with the current broadcast system (ATSC 1.0)? So they are finally going to drop interlacing? Give us a bigger color space in Rec.2020? 

But they are going to keep drop-frame and 4:2:0 chroma subsampling? 

What compression? How's the broadcast bandwidth needed compared to the present system?

Is this one any better with a receiver in motion (car, train)? Is it any better with weather, leaves, wind?

So all I need is a brand new tuner... Hmmm... guess this is going to sell yet more TVs.


----------



## GCAVS

Bruce Watson said:


> This is QHD? And it's not backwards compatible with the current broadcast system (ATSC 1.0)?


4k UHD. Technically ATSC 3.0



Bruce Watson said:


> So they are finally going to drop interlacing? Give us a bigger color space in Rec.2020?


Yes



Bruce Watson said:


> But they are going to keep drop-frame and 4:2:0 chroma subsampling?


TBD. A Number of factors at play. All ATSC 3.0 Standards not finalized yet - and many options available with ATSC 3.0. (for example, ATSC 3.0 can also broadcast in MPEG2 or MPEG4 and in lower resolutions than 4k as well). The only thing really signed off on is the Boot-Strap.



Bruce Watson said:


> What compression? How's the broadcast bandwidth needed compared to the present system?


HVEC. 4x more efficient - and you can actually get more Bandwidth as well.



Bruce Watson said:


> Is this one any better with a receiver in motion (car, train)? Is it any better with weather, leaves, wind?


Yes because of the Error Correction. However, ATSC 3.0 on VHF probably is a non-starter mobile because of the wavelength and will still have its challenges. Any Company interested in mobile reception will not be moving from UHF and God help the ones that are stuck there already.



Bruce Watson said:


> So all I need is a brand new tuner... Hmmm... guess this is going to sell yet more TVs.


Correct. The hope is that an external tuner plug in similar to a Chromecast or Amazon Fire Stick that will plug into the HDMI or USB port will be available for less than $50.


----------



## veedon

Matt W said:


> Welcome ATSC 3.0 to the Triangle....
> 
> http://www.wral.com/wral-to-begin-broadcasting-in-next-gen-tv-technology/15815109/
> 
> Channel 39 is their experimental channel... Not that any of us can probably see it..


The video clip mentions interactivity and video-on-demand capability in ATSC 3.0 broadcasting. How can a broadcast signal send different content to different viewers?


----------



## GCAVS

veedon said:


> The video clip mentions interactivity and video-on-demand capability in ATSC 3.0 broadcasting. How can a broadcast signal send different content to different viewers?


Multiple ways with ATSC 3.0 as its IP based. 

One of the easiest way is Broadcasting using SFN - possible and being tested for ATSC 3.0 right now. 

See detailed description in Greensboro thread.


----------



## veedon

GCAVS said:


> Multiple ways with ATSC 3.0 as its IP based.
> 
> One of the easiest way is Broadcasting using SFN - possible and being tested for ATSC 3.0 right now.
> 
> See detailed description in Greensboro thread.


You say "IP based", but it is still broadcast TV, right? It's still a one-to-many delivery system. And there is no set-top box, and it is not like subscribing to cable TV or satellite TV, where you have an account that allows the system to distinguish you from other viewers.

I understand how a station could have several transmitters located in various places within a geographic region, all using the same RF signal, but set up to minimize interference with each other and to allow different content in the different signals, but, still, how can a particular signal respond to a request from a viewer for a particular on-demand offering? If I choose to watch a particular offering and my neighbor chooses something else from the very same station and on the very same transmitter, how does the signal deliver the correct programs to both of us?


----------



## GCAVS

veedon said:


> You say "IP based", but it is still broadcast TV, right? It's still a one-to-many delivery system. And there is no set-top box, and it is not like subscribing to cable TV or satellite TV, where you have an account that allows the system to distinguish you from other viewers.
> 
> I understand how a station could have several transmitters located in various places within a geographic region, all using the same RF signal, but set up to minimize interference with each other and to allow different content in the different signals, but, still, how can a particular signal respond to a request from a viewer for a particular on-demand offering? If I choose to watch a particular offering and my neighbor chooses something else from the very same station and on the very same transmitter, how does the signal deliver the correct programs to both of us?


ATSC 3.0 has Internet connection capability and for VOD you need a path back for selection, so you would use the internet for VOD delivery. The station broadcasts the internet URLs so the TV goes to the server site. The actual VOD would not take place over the TV RF Channel.


----------



## rboeze

Question about WNCN 17, can anyone pick it up in Apex, it has been a few days since I lost their signal?


----------



## NCCaniac

rboeze said:


> Question about WNCN 17, can anyone pick it up in Apex, it has been a few days since I lost their signal?


I have also been having issues lately picking it up with my attic antenna in NW Cary.


----------



## rboeze

NCCaniac said:


> I have also been having issues lately picking it up with my attic antenna in NW Cary.



Thanks for the info


----------



## beazster

Can anyone confirm if the TWC Starter TV package (20 or so local channels) is DRM free? I was thinking about the hdhomerun prime with the Channels app on Apple TV but it doesnt support DRM channels. Thanks


----------



## krick

beazster said:


> Can anyone confirm if the TWC Starter TV package (20 or so local channels) is DRM free?


If by "DRM free" you mean "works without a DTA", then no.

I currently have the TWC "Starter TV" package and they went full digital and scrambled everything a few years ago. If you connect the cable directly to an HDTV without a DTA, it doesn't work.

I'll be dumping Starter TV shortly. As soon as I decide on an HDTV antenna to install in my attic.


----------



## cpalmer2k

I have a question for anyone in the Raleigh market with DirecTV who get WFMY and WGHP as "Significantly Viewed" channels. It appears large portions (or all?) of Chatham and Orange counties get those two channels in addition to the Raleigh locals.

Are these added channels (WFMY and WGHP) in HD in those counties, or just in SD? Are there any blackouts on them of network programming?


----------



## CCsoftball7

cpalmer2k said:


> I have a question for anyone in the Raleigh market with DirecTV who get WFMY and WGHP as "Significantly Viewed" channels. It appears large portions (or all?) of Chatham and Orange counties get those two channels in addition to the Raleigh locals.
> 
> Are these added channels (WFMY and WGHP) in HD in those counties, or just in SD? Are there any blackouts on them of network programming?


If they are available, it would be just like the Raleigh channels (HD).


----------



## ejb1980

cpalmer2k said:


> I have a question for anyone in the Raleigh market with DirecTV who get WFMY and WGHP as "Significantly Viewed" channels. It appears large portions (or all?) of Chatham and Orange counties get those two channels in addition to the Raleigh locals.
> 
> Are these added channels (WFMY and WGHP) in HD in those counties, or just in SD? Are there any blackouts on them of network programming?


According to the Directv website, WFMY and WGHP are not in HD. I lived near there for a while and got 3 VA channels as significantly viewed, all SD. WGHP and other Greensboro DMA stations are available in several counties in VA (as SV) but are HD there. It will never make sense to me. There were never any network blackouts in my experience with SV in the area, including sports on those channels.


----------



## tylerSC

ejb1980 said:


> According to the Directv website, WFMY and WGHP are not in HD. I lived near there for a while and got 3 VA channels as significantly viewed, all SD. WGHP and other Greensboro DMA stations are available in several counties in VA (as SV) but are HD there. It will never make sense to me. There were never any network blackouts in my experience with SV in the area, including sports on those channels.


I believe one of the engineers has stated previously that most stations only send an HD signal to the cable and satellite companies, and it is these service providers who choose to downgrade the signal to SD in the secondary markets. Which is silly and pointless to me, and one of the reasons I use an antenna for neighboring regional markets. I use an antenna in Greenville, SC to view WBTV from Charlotte with a nice strong signal and clear picture. 

In eastern NC, I know WRAL has been carried on many systems outside the Raleigh DMA, but not sure if HD or SD. And unfortunately in the last year it has now been dropped by some systems, possibly as a result of the affiliate change from CBS to NBC. I would hope an antenna would maintain reception in many areas, but perhaps not all. But WRAL has major NC news, weather, and political coverage concerning state govt. and is a station deserving of carriage, especially in HD as the first in the nation. And now they are developing 4K transmission. Well deserved significantly viewed status.


----------



## tylerSC

cpalmer2k said:


> I have a question for anyone in the Raleigh market with DirecTV who get WFMY and WGHP as "Significantly Viewed" channels. It appears large portions (or all?) of Chatham and Orange counties get those two channels in addition to the Raleigh locals.
> 
> Are these added channels (WFMY and WGHP) in HD in those counties, or just in SD? Are there any blackouts on them of network programming?


I am not sure if DirecTV carries any Charlotte stations in Gaffney, SC. But all of the major Charlotte signals are available with strong reception with an antenna via over the air. Except possibly WAXN or WTVI could be a bit problematic. And WBTV and WSOC are carried on Charter Cable, but unfortunately only in SD which makes no sense to me. And ironically some of the Charlotte signals such as WBTV may be easier to receive in Cherokee County than some of the official market stations from Asheville and Greenville-Spartanburg. 

But if any local station is carried on cable or satellite, it should be HD rather than SD zoomed in. Regardless of the designated market.


----------



## ejb1980

tylerSC said:


> I believe one of the engineers has stated previously that most stations only send an HD signal to the cable and satellite companies, and it is these service providers who choose to downgrade the signal to SD in the secondary markets. Which is silly and pointless to me, and one of the reasons I use an antenna for neighboring regional markets. I use an antenna in Greenville, SC to view WBTV from Charlotte with a nice strong signal and clear picture.
> 
> In eastern NC, I know WRAL has been carried on many systems outside the Raleigh DMA, but not sure if HD or SD. And unfortunately in the last year it has now been dropped by some systems, possibly as a result of the affiliate change from CBS to NBC. I would hope an antenna would maintain reception in many areas, but perhaps not all. But WRAL has major NC news, weather, and political coverage concerning state govt. and is a station deserving of carriage, especially in HD as the first in the nation. And now they are developing 4K transmission. Well deserved significantly viewed status.


Yes, Directv claims the stations send them both while the stations claim to send them only one signal. I believe it was Foxeng who said that they send one signal with the instructions to letterbox for SD so things weren't chopped off and I would believe him over any CSR at Directv.

My current SD locals (Boston) chop everything. You can't read the score on the ABC games. CBS graphics are chopped. Fox SD is letterboxed, though, and ion, the independents, Spanish networks are all severely chopped. Thankfully, those are rarely needed and the HD is, of course, perfect. My SV locals are an HD-only market (Burlington, VT) so I get those in HD.

WRAL was not available via satellite or cable where I lived, but it's OTA signal was strong and nearly flawless, so it was like I had WRAL when using the AM21 tuner.


----------



## drill

I don't get either WFMY or WGHP (they don't show up in my on screen guide).

They DO show up in the directv online Guide when i login to directv.com. They both show up as SD only.


----------



## ejb1980

drill said:


> I don't get either WFMY or WGHP (they don't show up in my on screen guide).
> 
> They DO show up in the directv online Guide when i login to directv.com. They both show up as SD only.


But Raleigh is not Chatham or Orange County...

I have seen them with my own eyes on Directv (in SD) in Orange County...


----------



## CCsoftball7

ejb1980 said:


> But Raleigh is not Chatham or Orange County...
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen them with my own eyes on Directv (in SD) in Orange County...




A week or two ago, the Greensboro Fox station appeared in Raleigh. It was HD.


----------



## dundakitty

Did anyone notice CBS (17.1) dropping out Sunday (10/2) night?
I tried to record Sunday night's "Elementary" but when I checked the recording the first 35 minutes were just a black screen. There was another several second drop-out a few minutes after that. The nightly 11:00 PM local news on CBS (17.1) was just fine.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

dundakitty said:


> Did anyone notice CBS (17.1) dropping out Sunday (10/2) night?
> I tried to record Sunday night's "Elementary" but when I checked the recording the first 35 minutes were just a black screen. There was another several second drop-out a few minutes after that. The nightly 11:00 PM local news on CBS (17.1) was just fine.


WNCN Facebook is full of complaints about it. OTA signal was off and affected satellite, but TWC and U-Verse are fiber fed and wer fine.


----------



## tylerSC

Sad news longtime WTVD news anchor Larry Stogner has passed away.


----------



## HDMe2

AndThenScottSays said:


> WNCN Facebook is full of complaints about it. OTA signal was off and affected satellite, but TWC and U-Verse are fiber fed and wer fine.


I would never have known... I must be lucky. The only thing I wanted to watch on CBS Sunday night was NCIS: LA, and my DVR recording of that was complete and no problems... so I guess the outage happened sometime after that?


----------



## AndThenScottSays

If anyone is having Fox 50 reception issues, here's why...

"We are having some issues with our main antenna line. We are currently operating on our standby antenna which isn't as strong as the main antenna. 

We are in the process of determining the location of the fault so we can repair as quickly as possible."


----------



## NCCaniac

AndThenScottSays said:


> If anyone is having Fox 50 reception issues, here's why...
> 
> "We are having some issues with our main antenna line. We are currently operating on our standby antenna which isn't as strong as the main antenna.
> 
> We are in the process of determining the location of the fault so we can repair as quickly as possible."


Hmm....seemed OK for game 6 of the World Series last night. Did not check Fox 50 OTA yet today, though. They better get on it with the winner take all game 7 coming on tonight!


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I just got a message back from them that says as of 5am today they are back on the main antenna.

I haven't been able to get them for several days but I am a good 65 miles from the tower. Signal is good now though.


----------



## veedon

Anybody having any reception problems or poor picture quality on WTVD 11, particularly the Laff subchannel?


----------



## Bruce Watson

veedon said:


> Anybody having any reception problems or poor picture quality on WTVD 11, particularly the Laff subchannel?


Yep. I'm looking at it with an OTA antenna (I'm only 12 miles from the Garner antenna farm, all the channels come in very strong for me). Lots of artifacts indicating that it's bit rate starved. The other subchannel looks fine, as does the main feed.


----------



## jminer1

*WRAL/WRAZ down?*

Is anyone else having problems with WRAL/WRAZ? Signal seems to have dropped sometime between 7:45AM and 8:00AM today (12/23/2016). Every other channel still comes in fine. Since WRAL/WRAZ are owned by the same broadcasting company, and since both channels went off the air at the same time, I'm guessing there's some kind of problem on Capital Broadcasting's side. Anyone have any information about it?


EDIT: WRAL seems to be back online now (8:30AM). WRAZ is still down.

EDIT2: WRAZ seems to be back online now too (8:36AM).

Still would be interested in what happened if anyone finds out.


----------



## stefanbagnato

Is anybody having issues pulling in OTA signals? In the last few days, I am having major issues on all stations besides WTVD. I have a clearstream 5 and am located in Holly Springs. My setup has not changed in 2.5 years, and I checked to confirm there is still power to by amp.


----------



## stevealtman21

stefanbagnato said:


> Is anybody having issues pulling in OTA signals? In the last few days, I am having major issues on all stations besides WTVD. I have a clearstream 5 and am located in Holly Springs. My setup has not changed in 2.5 years, and I checked to confirm there is still power to by amp.


I'm not having any issues in Apex, using an Antennas Direct ClearStream 4V.


----------



## stefanbagnato

I thought about it afterwards, and I caught on to the fact that with a UHF/high channel VHF antenna, I all of a sudden can not get any UHF channels. Very odd. There have been a series of townhomes going up about 100 feet from our house, albeit, to the south of the antenna, I actually think maybe they are somehow reflecting our signal. I am going to go over to Walmart and get a UHF antenna and temporarily install it on the other side of the property to see what happens


----------



## Bruce Watson

*5.1 done well, or not*

I was watching three bball games in Raleigh, NC today OTA. One on 17.1 (CBS national feed), one on 5.1 (ACC Network feed), and one on 50.1 (Big East but I don't remember who's network was feeding). 

The CBS feed on 17.1 did an excellent job. They had the announcers on the center channel only, with the FL/FR speakers carrying the load from across the arena, and the SL/SR speakers carrying the load from the "viewer's side" of the arena. This worked great, you got the feel of the arena with a consistent "big arena" reverb time, you could hear the pep bands just fine, and it generally offered nice "envelopment" of the listener. The commentary on the center speaker was well matched in level and was crisp and clear. CBS knows how to do this correctly.

WRAL's channel 5, surprisingly for our local HD flagship broadcaster, was pretty bad in comparison. They were broadcasting the announcers FL / C / FR which blurred the announcer's voices and made it hard to hear them. The surround effect was very thin and very mono sounding. I'm wondering if they weren't just sending a mono arena sound feed to all four (FL / FR / SL / SR) of the main speakers, with the surround pair reduced a bit. IDK, but it wasn't an enveloping experience whatever it was. That is, it didn't sound much at all like a bball arena.

Worst of the group was FOX on channel 50. They weren't using the surround speakers at all (as in, zero content from SL / SR) so the sound collapsed to a flat plane, and once again they were sending the play-by-play and color announcers voices to FL / C / FR with the resulting blurring and increased difficulty hearing them. 

Here's my question: Why doesn't WRAL do better? They pioneered HD; they surely know there's more to a digital transmission than just the video. And they also know that the old excuse "we've always done it that way" is only good to the beginning of digital transmission which was in 2009, just eight-ish years ago. Before that there was no 5.1 sound in broadcasting, just like there was no HD. 

So now, eight years after the changeover to digital, why do we have such good video, and such lousy audio?

I should point out that this is not just bball, the sound quality of the local OTA broadcasts is, um... extremely uneven, even if you overlook the sub-channels (which are mostly sending straight up stereo 2.0). A lot of what they are broadcasting on the main (x.1) channels is stereo in a 5.1 wrapper. Of the rest, much of it sends dialog to FL / C / FR instead of just to the center channel as it should, with the resulting blurring which pretty much moots the point of a center channel.

The contrast from streaming from Netflix (for example) is stark. Netflix's original content is putting a huge amount of work in to make their 5.1 audio equal their HD video. Amazon is no slouch either. A number of others are working it as well. If I can get that from the highly compressed streaming market, why can't I get it from my local broadcasters? The bit rate is of course limited, but audio takes up almost none of the bit rate allotment, so I'm not buying that excuse. Besides, I've just seen 17.1 do it OTA so I'm sure it can be done. But why isn't it being done?

OK, ok, rant off. Sigh...


----------



## ejb1980

I don't think it's WRAL - I think it's ACC Network that lacks proper surround sound. It's better than the main feed of ACC Network that is sent to ESPN College Extra which is just stereo sound. Both of my stations up here that carry it have the same sound that you describe, where they sound fine for other programming.


----------



## HDMe2

Yeah... I'm pretty sure its the ACC Network that's the culprit on those games... When WRAL was CBS, their CBS games had much better audio than the Raycom/ACC ones... so that was an easier comparison to make.

As for WRAZ... I blame that on FOX. I typically have to crank up my sound more on the FOX shows I watch than on the other OTA networks.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I just use whatever speakers are built into whichever TV I'm watching but it's very obvious that WTVD has their audio processor cranked to 11, at least on the air signal. It pumps and breathes like a 1980s top 40 station. Is the surround sound noticeably louder than everyone else?


----------



## ejb1980

HDMe2 said:


> Yeah... I'm pretty sure its the ACC Network that's the culprit on those games... When WRAL was CBS, their CBS games had much better audio than the Raycom/ACC ones... so that was an easier comparison to make.
> 
> As for WRAZ... I blame that on FOX. I typically have to crank up my sound more on the FOX shows I watch than on the other OTA networks.


All local Fox affiliates that I have encountered since the transition in my life are quieter than the other stations. WGHP, WRAZ, WFXR, WFXT, WFFF, WXXA, and WPFO come to mind right now. Foxeng in the Greensboro thread several years ago said something about the way they have to process the sound is why they are quiet, but I don't remember the exact reason he gave. 

When I lived in NC, the audio difference from the ACC games and the CBS games was as you describe - on WRAL and WFMY. My local HD ACC Network affiliate now (WSBK Boston, My38) doesn't air much in the way of sports other than ACC Network. Last NFL Preseason, there was a CBS national game and a Patriots preseason game at the same time. WSBK is the sister station to CBS WBZ 4, and WSBK aired the other game and the audio was CBS-quality. The local Patriots audio on CBS 4 was ok - better than Raycom but not the full experience. I notice a lot of sub-par surround audio on many RSNs on satellite, it seems only the major cable sports networks (ESPN, FS1, NBCSN) and network-produced sports on OTA channels are the only ones that get the full 5.1 experience reliably. I also get ACC Network on a MeTV affiliate, but they are SD and just stereo sound.


----------



## jspENC

The Fox network audio/video is fed through something called a "Splicer". I was given the directions for it and how it worked at one time... There is no way for the local station to adjust the audio being sent. Also don't forget what the "Calming Act" did to the audio. It was supposed to correct the level differences from programming to commercials, but all it did was calm the program audio into sounding like something from the days of monural black and white TV. It should be repealed and replaced. Stations had to install a chip, and then it left everyone in the dark on how to get their audio to have any treble or bass.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Well, today's Indiana / Wisconsin game, the CBS NCAA feed on local channel 17.1, proved me, um,... optimistic? about the 5.1 sound on broadcast sports feeds. 

I was hearing something odd in the crowd sound, so finally just dropped the center channel out. The remaining 4.1 sound was... interesting. But not in a good way. The crowd sound was amazingly compressed, and using a poorly set up compressor. The result made the crowd sound seem to "breath" up and down. It was especially odd when the home team made a basket -- the crowd sound would jump up with lots of clapping and shouting -- which the compressor dutifully stomped the crap out of, but only after half a second or so -- so you got a wave of clapping that suddenly dropped off, and by that I mean way off, close to silence. 

This wasn't easy to hear with the center channel active since they had the arena sound so low in the mix, but it did manage to make a sell-out sound like a bunch of empty seats. The crowd sounds were actually down around the level of the sneaker squeeks and ball bounce sounds, and underneath what happens when the ball hits the rim, which was ridiculously loud in comparison to the other sounds in the mix.

And today's game was a marked improvement over the sound from the Pitt / Duke game on... Thursday? The "take the arena PA announcer out" trick just destroyed the crowd sound there. Yucko. I've been to games at Cameron, it's small and loud, nothing like what they gave us.

Ah well. I upgraded to 5.1 for blu-rays and Netfilx, not for broadcast. I shouldn't be so disappointed. But the broadcasters should be -- they can do a *lot* better.


----------



## Daryl L

So what's the deal with the new channel relocation I've been hearing about moving everything below 36 that will be happening in the foreseeable future? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## veedon

Daryl L said:


> So what's the deal with the new channel relocation I've been hearing about moving everything below 36 that will be happening in the foreseeable future? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


There's some discussion about it in the HDTV Technical forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hd...fficial-topic-fcc-broadcast-spectrum-107.html

It really only affects OTA viewers, because it affects the "real frequency" RF channels, not the "virtual" channel numbers that the stations are known by. For example WRAL is known as (and will continue to be known as) Channel 5, even though it has been broadcasting on RF 48 for quite a few years now. When the "repack" happens, WRAL will get a new RF channel number in the range from 2 to 36. The repack should not have much impact on OTA viewers unless a station winds up on VHF (RF 2 through 13), which could require the viewer to get a different kind of antenna.


----------



## Daryl L

veedon said:


> There's some discussion about it in the HDTV Technical forum.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hd...fficial-topic-fcc-broadcast-spectrum-107.html
> 
> It really only affects OTA viewers, because it affects the "real frequency" RF channels, not the "virtual" channel numbers that the stations are known by. For example WRAL is known as (and will continue to be known as) Channel 5, even though it has been broadcasting on RF 48 for quite a few years now. When the "repack" happens, WRAL will get a new RF channel number in the range from 2 to 36. The repack should not have much impact on OTA viewers unless a station winds up on VHF (RF 2 through 13), which could require the viewer to get a different kind of antenna.


Thanks for the info. As for antennas, I have continued to use the old large UHF/VHF rooftop antenna with a rotor like I have always used.


----------



## veedon

Daryl L said:


> Thanks for the info. As for antennas, I have continued to use the old large UHF/VHF rooftop antenna with a rotor like I have always used.


Then you should be in good shape regardless of how the repack plays out. I have not heard that any of the stations in this market chose to give up their licenses in exchange for auction money, so stations may change RF channels, but they'll still be around.


----------



## timhk63

*Help with RCA VH226F Antenna Rotator*

Purchased the RCA VH226F Remote Antenna Rotator from Home Depot and was looking through the manual to see where it stopped in rotation. I know the Channel Masters used to stop at North,but I can't see anywhere in the documents that shows it or is it all controlled by the control unit inside?


----------



## Retspin

Lots of channel changes are in the future.

https://www.rabbitears.info/repackchannels.php


http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db0413/DA-17-314A2.pdf


----------



## morpheus647

Any chance WTVD goes to UHF with these changes? It's the only channel I can't reliably pull in with my current antenna.


----------



## Trip in VA

WTVD is moving from 11 to 9, still on high-VHF. They will be joined by WNCN on 8.

- Trip


----------



## jspENC

morpheus647 said:


> Any chance WTVD goes to UHF with these changes? It's the only channel I can't reliably pull in with my current antenna.


If you do not have a VHF hi band antenna, get one. Stellar labs makes an excellent one that I just put up myself... WTVD is not very strong. I could point my UHF antenna at Raleigh and get the UHF channels during the night, but WTVD has never shown itself for me since installing the VHF and pointing at their tower.


----------



## tylerSC

jspENC said:


> If you do not have a VHF hi band antenna, get one. Stellar labs makes an excellent one that I just put up myself... WTVD is not very strong. I could point my UHF antenna at Raleigh and get the UHF channels during the night, but WTVD has never shown itself for me since installing the VHF and pointing at their tower.


Stellar Labs makes 2 High VHF antennas sold by MCM. There is a large and small size and both are reportedly made very well. If you are in the fringe or a problem area, then I would suggest the larger version. And perhaps a low noise preamp. And some local poster previously stated he got better results with the antenna placed sideways or tilted upward because of the circular polarity from WTVD. But you would have to experiment there.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

That was me. I've got mine oriented vertically to null out WNCT on RF10, who is horizontally polarized. Otherwise their signal overloads my receivers and wipes out WTVD. 

I'm very close (line of sight; I can see the tower beacons) to WNCT though. It might not be necessary further from their tower.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Trip in VA said:


> WTVD is moving from 11 to 9, still on high-VHF. They will be joined by WNCN on 8.


I have to ask: if there's not another station taking over channel 11, why is WTVD moving to 9? Or is there someone else actually moving to 11? And if so, why aren't they moving to 9 and WTVD staying where it is?

It probably makes perfectly good sense, but since I don't understand it it's looking a little like musical chairs to me right now.


----------



## Trip in VA

Bruce Watson said:


> I have to ask: if there's not another station taking over channel 11, why is WTVD moving to 9? Or is there someone else actually moving to 11? And if so, why aren't they moving to 9 and WTVD staying where it is?
> 
> It probably makes perfectly good sense, but since I don't understand it it's looking a little like musical chairs to me right now.


There's a station in Florida that won a bid to move to high-VHF. It creates a ripple effect all the way up the east coast, especially when you add in WNCN moving to high-VHF as well. 11 will be used by WHMC, which pushes WTVD off 11 and onto 9, WHMC's old channel. That, in turn, forces WSKY off 9 and onto 13, which forces WVEC of 13 and onto 11, etc.

- Trip


----------



## Bruce Watson

Trip in VA said:


> There's a station in Florida that won a bid to move to high-VHF. It creates a ripple effect all the way up the east coast, especially when you add in WNCN moving to high-VHF as well. 11 will be used by WHMC, which pushes WTVD off 11 and onto 9, WHMC's old channel. That, in turn, forces WSKY off 9 and onto 13, which forces WVEC of 13 and onto 11, etc.


Thanks, that makes sufficient sense for me. Broadcast physics.


----------



## dundakitty

Has anything happened to WRAL/WRAZ (NBC/FOX) antenna? Over the last month I've had more and more drop outs of their OTA signal. I went away on vacation and now the two channels are unwatchable. I haven't noticed a problem with any other local channels; CBS, ABC, CW are not affected.


----------



## krick

I live about 1 mile south of downtown Cary, NC. Here's my TV Fool report:
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=e6a454b28eefd9

I currently have an Antennas Direct Clearstream 2V antenna (UHF + VHF) mounted in my attic.
I removed the reflector to make the antenna more bidirectional.

On the image below, I've marked in red the stations that I'm primarily interested in.
I have a lot of trouble with channel 25 (WUNC PBS) and 11 (WTVD ABC).
Everything else I'm interested in comes in pretty good. There's a few stations farther away that are sometimes watchable depending on weather conditions. It would be nice to have them come in better, but if that's not possible, I wouldn't be heartbroken.

I added a Winegard LNA-200 Boost XT Digital HDTV Preamplifier at the antenna and it helped some, but depending on the time of day and the weather conditions, I still get a lot of blocks and garbled audio. Channel 25 is definitely the worse of the two problem channels.

I suspect the problem is the elevation of my home. I'm one of the lowest homes in my cul-de-sac and there's also a lot of trees surrounding me. Also, having the antenna in the attic doesn't help.

My first thought was to try a higher gain antenna that is designed to be multi-directional. It looks like the Antennas Direct Clearstream 4MAX might be an option. Its gain and range is a little higher than my current antenna, and I'm sure my antenna is probably gimped somewhat because I removed the reflector. Also, it's designed for VHF, which is good.

Another possible antenna choice might be the Antennas Direct DB8e this has MUCH higher gain than my current antenna or the 4MAX but I worry that I won't be able to get channel 11 at all since it's not designed for VHF. Additionally, that station will be moving to channel 9 whenever the FCC repack happens (supposedly in 2019) which would make it even harder to get. Is there some way to add a VHF antenna kit on it like you can with older Clearstream antennas?

There's probably other (better?) antenna choices on the market too.

A second possible course of action would be to put an antenna on a pole attached to my chimney, either my current antenna or a new one. Getting it out of the attic and another 10-15 feet higher in the air would probably help.

Suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## dundakitty

krick said:


> I live about 1 mile south of downtown Cary, NC. Here's my TV Fool report:
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=e6a454b28eefd9
> 
> I currently have an Antennas Direct Clearstream 2V antenna (UHF + VHF) mounted in my attic.
> I removed the reflector to make the antenna more bidirectional.
> 
> On the image below, I've marked in red the stations that I'm primarily interested in.
> I have a lot of trouble with channel 25 (WUNC PBS) and 11 (WTVD ABC).
> Everything else I'm interested in comes in pretty good. There's a few stations farther away that are sometimes watchable depending on weather conditions. It would be nice to have them come in better, but if that's not possible, I wouldn't be heartbroken.
> 
> I added a Winegard LNA-200 Boost XT Digital HDTV Preamplifier at the antenna and it helped some, but depending on the time of day and the weather conditions, I still get a lot of blocks and garbled audio. Channel 25 is definitely the worse of the two problem channels.
> 
> I suspect the problem is the elevation of my home. I'm one of the lowest homes in my cul-de-sac and there's also a lot of trees surrounding me. Also, having the antenna in the attic doesn't help.
> 
> My first thought was to try a higher gain antenna that is designed to be multi-directional. It looks like the Antennas Direct Clearstream 4MAX might be an option. Its gain and range is a little higher than my current antenna, and I'm sure my antenna is probably gimped somewhat because I removed the reflector. Also, it's designed for VHF, which is good.
> 
> Another possible antenna choice might be the Antennas Direct DB8e this has MUCH higher gain than my current antenna or the 4MAX but I worry that I won't be able to get channel 11 at all since it's not designed for VHF. Additionally, that station will be moving to channel 9 whenever the FCC repack happens (supposedly in 2019) which would make it even harder to get. Is there some way to add a VHF antenna kit on it like you can with older Clearstream antennas?
> 
> There's probably other (better?) antenna choices on the market too.
> 
> A second possible course of action would be to put an antenna on a pole attached to my chimney, either my current antenna or a new one. Getting it out of the attic and another 10-15 feet higher in the air would probably help.
> 
> Suggestions welcome. Thanks.


I have a CM-4228HD in the attic combined with an hour-glass loop VHF antenna I built ( see http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop ) I built the 7-reflector rod version. Both are in the attic, side-by-side, about three feet apart.
If I were to do it again I might use two CM-4228HD antennas instead of building the loop. The CM-4228HD does have appreciable gain in the High-VHF and building & mounting the hourglass wasn't as easy as I thought it would be.

If you go with the 4228 antenna there are some modifications that will improve its performance.
http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/multibay/8bayrefl/newcm4228hdwithhollandshorizharness
Here are some notes from the author:

Image #30 contains the detailed Dimensions of the HHH, which replaces the factory Horizontal Harness. Simply cut two (preferably Aluminum) wires to the requisite Length, bend the ends into a Hook to fit around the existing connection screws, make two bends per diagram and tweak to fit (routing of the ends isn't all that critical). If you REPLACE the PCB Balun (which is difficult to remove anyway) with a standard cylindrical 300:75-ohm Balun, the Hi-VHF performance of the CM4228HD can be restored to what the 4nec2 Simulation Results reveal (such as it is)....it MIGHT bring in Ch7-13...but only if your signals are strong enough to overcome Excessive SWR issues.

I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Bruce Watson

krick said:


> I suspect the problem is the elevation of my home. I'm one of the lowest homes in my cul-de-sac and there's also a lot of trees surrounding me. Also, having the antenna in the attic doesn't help.


I'm in Raleigh near Meredith College. So the opposite, I'm on a high spot. I'm using a CM-4220HD, and a Eagle Aspen ROTR100 rotator. All on the roof strapped to the chimney and about 2m above my fairly flat roof. It's been working OK (I'm less than 13 miles away from the Garner antenna farm, so no surprise there). I can typically turn it to face UNC's xmitter and pick up their programming OK (TVfool says I'm around 28 miles out), but with some dropouts in bad weather. Greensboro is hit or miss depending on the weather.



krick said:


> My first thought was to try a higher gain antenna that is designed to be multi-directional. It looks like the Antennas Direct Clearstream 4MAX might be an option. Its gain and range is a little higher than my current antenna, and I'm sure my antenna is probably gimped somewhat because I removed the reflector. Also, it's designed for VHF, which is good.
> 
> Another possible antenna choice might be the Antennas Direct DB8e this has MUCH higher gain than my current antenna or the 4MAX but I worry that I won't be able to get channel 11 at all since it's not designed for VHF. Additionally, that station will be moving to channel 9 whenever the FCC repack happens (supposedly in 2019) which would make it even harder to get. Is there some way to add a VHF antenna kit on it like you can with older Clearstream antennas?


I'm actually looking at a CM-2018, which should pick up mid-high VHF as well as the truncated UHF that the repacking is going to give us. I've had good luck with the Channel Master antennas in the past, just sayin'.



krick said:


> A second possible course of action would be to put an antenna on a pole attached to my chimney, either my current antenna or a new one. Getting it out of the attic and another 10-15 feet higher in the air would probably help.


Yes. Height is your friend. I had to get at least 2m up above my roof to minimize multipath due to roof bounce. Higher is better, but to get above the trees takes a tower and that's not likely going to happen.  Make sure it's properly grounded of course.


----------



## krick

Bruce Watson said:


> Yes. Height is your friend. I had to get at least 2m up above my roof to minimize multipath due to roof bounce. Higher is better, but to get above the trees takes a tower and that's not likely going to happen.  Make sure it's properly grounded of course.


There's definitely no way I'd be able to get over the trees either. I'd need a 75 ft tower. My house was built in 1971 and it is surrounded by very tall mature trees.

I'm honestly shocked at how well my current Clearstream 2V antenna performs inside my attic. Most of the watchable channels are between 50 and 80 on the signal strength meter in my TiVo (note that I am also using a preamp). I can actually get WCWG (20.1) and WFMY (2.1) and a few other stations from the Greensboro market but the signal strength really depends a lot on the weather and the time of day. WUVC (40.1) in Fayetteville is always kind of sketchy because it's 90 degrees off from where my antenna is aimed. I think the only reason I get it at all is because it's really close. I might be picking up a reflected signal or something. I think with a more directional antenna, I wouldn't get it at all.

I think I'm going to order a Clearstream 4MAX and give that a try. It's basically 2 of what I have now. I can't see it being any worse. I want to try moving it around inside my attic. I think I'm going to try to rig up something where I attach it to a piece of plywood that I can move around more easily to find the best spot. I've heard that sometimes moving the antenna a few feet one way or the other can make a big difference. 

If having it in the attic still doesn't cut it, then I'll try putting it on a pole attached to my chimney. I just don't feel like dealing with running new longer cables and all the hassle that entails unless I absolutely have to. I have more money than time at this point in my life.


----------



## veedon

krick said:


> I live about 1 mile south of downtown Cary, NC. Here's my TV Fool report:
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=e6a454b28eefd9
> 
> I currently have an Antennas Direct Clearstream 2V antenna (UHF + VHF) mounted in my attic.
> I removed the reflector to make the antenna more bidirectional.
> 
> On the image below, I've marked in red the stations that I'm primarily interested in.
> I have a lot of trouble with channel 25 (WUNC PBS) and 11 (WTVD ABC).
> Everything else I'm interested in comes in pretty good. There's a few stations farther away that are sometimes watchable depending on weather conditions. It would be nice to have them come in better, but if that's not possible, I wouldn't be heartbroken.


Are you ever able to receive WUNC via its RF 30 translator located at the same antenna farm as most of the Raleigh stations? The RF 30 signal might not be quite strong enough for you to receive it at your location, but the coverage map at rabbitears.info suggests that some Cary residents can receive RF 30.


----------



## krick

veedon said:


> Are you ever able to receive WUNC via its RF 30 translator located at the same antenna farm as most of the Raleigh stations? The RF 30 signal might not be quite strong enough for you to receive it at your location, but the coverage map at rabbitears.info suggests that some Cary residents can receive RF 30.


I don't think I was ever able to get that. I originally tried my Clearstream 2V with the reflector on but I removed it so that I could get WUNC from the back side of the antenna.

TV Fool has that one listed as "2Edge". Is that because the transmitter is smaller or low power or something? As you point out, it appears to be the same distance from me as the other Raleigh towers.


----------



## veedon

krick said:


> I don't think I was ever able to get that. I originally tried my Clearstream 2V with the reflector on but I removed it so that I could get WUNC from the back side of the antenna.
> 
> TV Fool has that one listed as "2Edge". Is that because the transmitter is smaller or low power or something? As you point out, it appears to be the same distance from me as the other Raleigh towers.


It's only 0.5 kW.

Here's a link to the coverage map at rabbitears.info

http://rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=1434223&site=1


----------



## krick

Bruce Watson said:


> I'm in Raleigh near Meredith College. So the opposite, I'm on a high spot. I'm using a CM-4220HD, and a Eagle Aspen ROTR100 rotator. All on the roof strapped to the chimney and about 2m above my fairly flat roof. It's been working OK


I just installed a Clearstream 4MAX (plus a JUICE preamp) in my attic and while it pulls in some stations better than the Clearstream 2V, it's still not as good as I'd like it to be. I think being in the attic compounded with the low elevation of my house compared to the surrounding houses is really hurting me.

My strongest station, CW 22-1 peaks at 92 (using the signal strength meter in my TiVo). Another station that I think should be stronger, CBS 17-1, peaks at 69 on the signal meter.

Additionally, some stations that are coming in otherwise strong, like FOX 50-1, has something happens where the image and sound just drops for a fraction of a second every so often. There's a few channels where this happens. It's not the typical freezing and blocks that you see when the signal isn't strong enough. I'm not sure what that's about. I don't remember it happening with my old antenna and preamp (Winegard LNA-200).

At this point, I'm seriously thinking about putting it on a mast attached to my chimney. Some questions:

1) At what height would it require guy wires?
2) How stable should I expect it to be in the wind?
3) Would a 10ft length of 1-1/4 in. galvanized EMT Conduit make an acceptable mast, or would a 10ft length of 1-3/8 in 17-Gauge Galvanized Top Rail (for a chain-link fence) be better? I think the EMT conduit might be 16 gauge, which is thicker but the pipe is a smaller diameter.
4) Is there a specific brand + model of chimney mount that is recommended? I think I want the kind that straps around the chimney as I don't really want to drill holes in the chimney.
5) Is it worth paying more for a stainless steel chimney mount over galvanized?
6) For an outdoor antenna installation, which preamp is recommended, the Winegard LNA-200 or the Antennas Direct JUICE? It looks like the Juice might be more weather resistant.


----------



## Bruce Watson

krick said:


> I just installed a Clearstream 4MAX (plus a JUICE preamp) in my attic and while it pulls in some stations better than the Clearstream 2V, it's still not as good as I'd like it to be. I think being in the attic compounded with the low elevation of my house compared to the surrounding houses is really hurting me.


Only because it is.  Height is your friend when it comes to antenna positioning.



krick said:


> 1) At what height would it require guy wires?


I've got no idea. Maybe 5m? Certainly by 10m. Rule of thumb is if your mast has a guy ring, you should probably be using guy wires. And you attach them like this.



krick said:


> 2) How stable should I expect it to be in the wind?


A short mast, say a couple of 1.5m (5') sections, is fairly stable, even in winds up to 60 kph or so. Much depends on your antenna and the drag associated with it -- this creates a wind load, which is the force it applies in a given wind speed to the mast, which in turn tells you have much the system will deflect. It's not an exact thing, and it doesn't need to be.



krick said:


> 3) Would a 10ft length of 1-1/4 in. galvanized EMT Conduit make an acceptable mast, or would a 10ft length of 1-3/8 in 17-Gauge Galvanized Top Rail (for a chain-link fence) be better? I think the EMT conduit might be 16 gauge, which is thicker but the pipe is a smaller diameter.


Use actual antenna masts. It'll save you trouble later. IMHO if you are using telescoping masts, you need something more than a chimney mount. A full tripod mount is called for, with guy wires. Again, IMHO. Clearly YMMV. 

My advice is to try a couple of 5' sections of non-telescoping mast first. You'll need them even if you go to a taller telescoping mast, because it's the diameter that antenna's and rotators expect to attache to. But if you can get away with just that, there's no real need to go higher. 



krick said:


> 4) Is there a specific brand + model of chimney mount that is recommended? I think I want the kind that straps around the chimney as I don't really want to drill holes in the chimney.


You'll want one of these I think. And here's how to install it.



krick said:


> 5) Is it worth paying more for a stainless steel chimney mount over galvanized?


Yes. Stainless is your friend, especially out in the weather.



krick said:


> 6) For an outdoor antenna installation, which preamp is recommended, the Winegard LNA-200 or the Antennas Direct JUICE? It looks like the Juice might be more weather resistant.


No idea. I've never needed to use an amplifier.

Don't forget to ground your antenna. It's always a good idea to meet your local electrical code, or have a competent electrician do it for you. Just sayin'.


----------



## drill

Does anyone in this forum have ATT fiber with uverse TV? I am thinking about switching to it. I have a bunch of questions about it.


Do you get advertised speeds?
How is the picture quality?
How does the modem/gateway inside the house connect to the box mounted on the outside of the house?
How does the main DVR connect to the modem/gateway? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)
How do the wired TV boxes connect to the main DVR? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)

thanks in advance.


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> Does anyone in this forum have ATT fiber with uverse TV? I am thinking about switching to it. I have a bunch of questions about it.
> 
> 
> Do you get advertised speeds?
> How is the picture quality?
> How does the modem/gateway inside the house connect to the box mounted on the outside of the house?
> How does the main DVR connect to the modem/gateway? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)
> How do the wired TV boxes connect to the main DVR? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)
> 
> thanks in advance.


Yes, I got AT&T Gigapower fiber and uVerse TV installed back in January (with a 2 year discounted price lock) and I like it. (Note, you specifically have to ask about uVerse with the offer as they will try and direct you to DirectTV instead of uVerse. There is some talk that uVerse will eventually be phased out, but for now they still let you take that option as the TV part of the package.)

Internet speed is really good, although I have not recently tested plugged directly into the router with ethernet cable to see if I am getting full 1 gig download. (I should check that again.) 

HD picture quality is very good and I have only lost signal a couple of times since January....once, I think when AT&T was doing some other installs in the neighborhood and may have knocked out signal to my house by mistake and a couple of other times due to some overall system issue, but not for an extended period of time.

I believe the connection from the box where the fiber comes in to the gateway/router can be either coax or ethernet. My house was prewired when built to have coax and ethernet fed from a junction box in the garage to most rooms in the house. So, I have the gateway/router in a spare bedroom/office and then in my case I run an ethernet cable from the router back to the distribution box in the garage where I have an 8 port gigabit switch to redistribute a wired connection to other rooms so I can use either wired or wireless connections.

The set top boxes for the TVs can connect to the gateway/router either via coax or ethernet or wirelessly. I have the one connected to my AV system in the family room connected via ethernet cable and the one in the master bedroom connected wirelessly (to support the wireless connected set top box, the installer also left another wireless access point that plugs into the gateway/router. Both methods seem plenty capable bandwidth wise of handling watching TV as well as recording other shows at the same time. Once everything is connected, the multiple set top boxes seem to act just like PCs on the network that share access to the common hard drive for the DVR function.

One last thing that was impressive was customer support. One of the two set top boxes the installer brought was DOA when plugged in. It would start, but never succeed in connecting properly for initialization. The installer reported it before he left and requested a new one be drop shipped. It arrived a day later with instructions on how to install it and a shipping label to return the old one by dropping at at a local UPS drop site. Very simple and fast response. The one time I had to call tech support (when a free preview movie weekend did not show up in the program guide), tech support was North America based and I got someone on the phone who knew what to check and what to do to fix it.

Now, will they jack up the prices when my two year price lock is up? Of course, but by that time hopefully Google Fiber will also be available to force some competition to keep a customer. All in all, I am very pleased with AT&T Gigapower and uVerse for now.


----------



## drill

Mark,

thanks for the quick reply.

So if I understand correctly, the DVR and set top boxes are just devices on the local area network? They get assigned a local IP address by the gateway/router. So a TV set top box uses ethernet over the LAN to communicate with the main DVR?

I am guessing that if coax is used, it is using some version of MOCA? doesn't that have serious bandwidth limitations? I guess that would be ok to serve set top boxes from the DVR, but using coax from the outside to the gateway/router seems like it would limit bandwidth considerably since it would have to carry the video traffic and the internet traffic.

-g


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> Mark,
> 
> thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> So if I understand correctly, the DVR and set top boxes are just devices on the local area network? They get assigned a local IP address by the gateway/router. So a TV set top box uses ethernet over the LAN to communicate with the main DVR?
> 
> I am guessing that if coax is used, it is using some version of MOCA? doesn't that have serious bandwidth limitations? I guess that would be ok to serve set top boxes from the DVR, but using coax from the outside to the gateway/router seems like it would limit bandwidth considerably since it would have to carry the video traffic and the internet traffic.


I will have to look again more closely this weekend to see if the gateway/router had a dedicated connection for the main uVerse set top box or whether it was just one of the standard ethernet connections on the router. As I said, the one I have with my main TV in the family room is connected via ethernet. The other set top box in the bedroom is connected wirelessly. I am trying to remember if the installer said they could both connect wirelessly or if one had to connect directly. I am also not sure now if the connection can be over coax or not. Even though I am not using that, if there is a coax out on the router that can go to the set top box, then that must be supported (as well as connection to the router from the box where the fiber line terminates coming in to the garage).

When I had the house built 11 years ago, I was on DISH Network so that is why I had coax run to most rooms from the distribution panel so I could feed signal to various places, but the ethernet wiring was not only for networking but future-proofing also. With the AT&T gigapower setup, I am using mostly the wired ethernet, except for some wifi where needed, and the coax now goes mostly unused.


----------



## VisionOn

I rarely watch Late Night on CBS live. How long as WNCN been inserting local, permanent onscreen ad bugs throughout the show? Even overlaid on commercial breaks.


----------



## cgreco

I'm in Apex and get good signal for both Raleigh and Greensboro channels. However, about a week ago I lost signal for WCWG (20.1 and 20.2) after years of receiving it just fine. I tried multiple TVs and rescans with no luck. The signal meter on my ChannelMaster DVR+ shows 0 signal for UHF channel 19, which is what tvfool shows as the real channel for 20.1.

Did anyone else have an issue with WCWG? Does anyone know if WCWG changed somehow?


----------



## Trip in VA

WCWG is now channel sharing on WXII's signal and has turned off channel 19. If you do not receive WXII on 12-1, you will no longer receive WCWG.

- Trip


----------



## drill

drill said:


> Does anyone in this forum have ATT fiber with uverse TV? I am thinking about switching to it. I have a bunch of questions about it.
> 
> 
> Do you get advertised speeds?
> How is the picture quality?
> How does the modem/gateway inside the house connect to the box mounted on the outside of the house?
> How does the main DVR connect to the modem/gateway? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)
> How do the wired TV boxes connect to the main DVR? (ethernet, co-ax, other?)
> 
> thanks in advance.


I am going to respond to my own questions here since I took the plunge and signed up for ATT Fiber/Uverse in case anyone else had similar questions. I have had ATT for 3 weeks now. Before that I was using DirecTV for 16 years, and a cable modem for internet (Earthlink service that was just a reseller of Time Warner Cable).

I signed up for 300 Mbit service. I routinely get 360 up and down. I have had 0 issues with data service. Pretty awesome actually. I was expecting a few bumps. But, no problems so far.

Picture Quality is good, but not great. Comparing to DirecTV side by side (I had both for a couple of weeks) they are similar, DirecTV is better sometimes, Uverse is better others. On the whole, I think DirecTV is better more often. Uverse appears to be sharper while the DirecTV picture is soft. Perhaps DirecTV is encoding at a lower resolution or with softer filters to mask some of the artifacts. On fast transitions Uverse seems to have more macroblock artifacts than DirecTV. But when there isn't a fast transition, the Uverse picture is definitely more detailed. This is a general observation, but it is also channel dependent. e.g. DirecTV seems to do locals better than Uverse. Uverse seems to do better with HBO/Showtime and NBCSN (Formula One). They seem very close on NFLN.

The UI is good. There are things I really like about it compared to DirecTV, but there are also some things I miss from DirectTV. The UI is fast compared to DirecTV. Changing channels with Uverse is fast. DirecTV channel changes are super slow ... so slow that channel surfing is basically not possible. Channel surfing with Uverse is definitely possible. DirecTV has a "jump to tick" capability that allows jumping 15min or 30min (depending on the show length) forward/back in a program. Uverse doesn't have that functionality. Uverse also doesn't have slow motion or frame advance. That really sucks for replaying sports. DirecTV has a better search for programming function. Uverse has a 30 second "slip" function similar to DirecTV. It plays a few frames of the program as it fast forwards 30 seconds. But DirecTV has a 30-second "skip" option that can be enabled via secret keyword searches. I like the DirecTV "skip" much better because it doesn't fast forward and show frames as it goes, but instead instantaneously jumps 30 seconds. The "skip" is much quicker jumping over commercials than the "slip". I find it easier to manage recordings (finding things in the playlist, scheduling, etc.) with DirecTV. I am sure I will get used to the Uverse way of organizing things, but for now, I find it a little cumbersome. But in general, the UI on Uverse is much more responsive than DirecTV.

I can record 6 HD streams at once (which is cool). Though the interface slows down when recording that many things. The harddrive in the DVR is pretty large. It says I can record 350+ hours HD (can't remember the exact number).

As far as how everything is connected ... 

NIB : Fiber comes from the street to a network interface box AT&T installed on the side of my house.
ONT : From the outside box, fiber runs to the ONT (I think this stands for optical network terminal). The ONT is a small box mounted somewhere inside the house and requires a power connection. The ONT converts the fiber into ethernet.
Gateway : The ethernet output of the ONT goes directly to the Gateway. They gave me a Pace 5268AC gateway (but I think there are others that can get installed). It is a little bit smaller than a 8.5x11 sheet of paper and about 1 inch thick. The gateway has 4 ethernet port outputs, does 5GHz and 2.4GHz wifi, phone output (if you get phone service, which I don't), and a coax cable output.
DVR : The DVR connects to the Gateway via ethernet. They gave me a Pace IPH8010 DVR. It is a tiny thing. Amazingly small. Its about the size of an 8" tablet, but about 1" thick.
Wired TV set top box: The set top boxes are pretty large. Much larger than the DVR (which makes no sense except they are older). I got Motorola VIP 1200 set top boxes. The set top box connects to the Gateway via ethernet (or Coax, but more on that later).
Wireless TV set top box: To get wireless, ATT connects a WAP (wireless access point) to the Gateway via ethernet. Then a set top box connects wireless to the WAP. I have an Arris VAP2500 wireless access point, and a Cisco ISB7005 wireless set top box.

I initially signed up for 4 wired TV's. When the installer got here, he told me that they like to do only wired ethernet or wireless. They don't want to use existing phone lines or coax cable for distribution as they have had problems with those. He also said that once the installation was done and provisioned, the boxes were locked into whatever distribution mode they started with (wired/wireless/coax). This turned out not to be exactly true (more on that later).

For the first remote TV, he used an ethernet cable that I had run many years ago to distribute video via an HDMI extender.

For the second remote TV, he decided to use a wireless box (at no cost to me) because it would be difficult to run ethernet to that location. I was a bit wary of using wireless for TV, but so far it has been great with no issues. It appears to be using a 5GHz signal based on the wifi scanner app on my phone. I do not live in a densely populated area (single family homes on 1+ acre lots). I don't know how well wireless TV would work with more wireless interference.

For the third remote TV, a new ethernet run was required. The installer didn't want to pull ethernet cable through the attic and fish it down the wall (and said they weren't equipped or allowed to do that). I don't think that is true, but I didn't want to argue with him. He offered to swap that box to wireless also, but I didn't want another wireless box as I was skeptical of how well they would do. So I had him install the last TV box in the same location as the DVR, and planned on running the ethernet later myself. He did give me a bunch of ethernet cable to do the install later.

Given that the wireless box is different than the wired box, the installer was probably correct that switching connection modes would not work. The wireless box has an ethernet port, but I haven't tried it to see if it works.
The wireless box also has an ethernet port that allows it to be used wired. I had to unplug the WAP and power cycle the wireless box to make it look for a connection on the wired ethernet port. But once I did that, the box booted up and worked great over wired ethernet. To get it back into wireless mode, I had to power on the WAP, unplug the ethernet cord from the wireless box, and power cycle the wireless box. When I did this, the wireless box went into wireless pairing mode. I then followed the instructions to press the WPS button on the WAP and hit enter on the wireless box. Back to wireless. The wireless box does not have a coax in, so HPNA isn't an option. Wired ethernet or wireless only.

However, while poking around in the Gateway's UI, I noticed there was a toggle for turning on HPNA. I made sure it was on, then I connected one of the wired boxes to the Gateway using coax instead of ethernet. It worked perfectly. My house was built with homerun coax for each room that all converges in 1 location. So instead of running ethernet to the third location, I used the house coax by connecting the Gateway to the coax at the wall. At the convergence location, I connected the house coax that goes to the DVR location to the coax that goes to the third TV location using a coax joiner. I connected the wired set top box to the wall with coax. Everything works great. Yay! No wall fishing ethernet cables required. So converting between wired ethernet and HPNA over wired coax works fine (so the installer wasn't right on this one). HPNA is specified to work over wired phone connections (RJ11) as well as coax. There is an option in the Gateway UI to use RJ11 instead of coax. However, I have not tested that, and have no idea if that works or not, and if it requires that you also have phone service through AT&T.

The gateway has a good UI, and the wifi radios seemed to be pretty good. I had good coverage throughout my 2800 sqft house. However, it didn't have all the functionality of my Nighthawk R7000. And I really wanted my network to be behind a firewall that I control, not one controlled by AT&T that may or may not be updated with security patches. So I investigated how to put the gateway in bypass/bridge mode so my R7000 would be directly on the internet like my previous setup with my cable modem. But before I went through all that, I connected the R7000 WAN port directly to the gateway via an ethernet cable. The R7000 detected that the Gateway was using 192.168.1.xxx domain, and asked if I wanted to switch the R7000 to use 10.0.0.xxx domain, which I did. Everything works great. I didn't have to put the gateway in bypass/bridge mode. I didn't have to change anything on my R7000. The R7000 gets a 192.168.1.xxx "external" IP address from the gateway. My home network is isolated from AT&T. All my devices are on the 10.0.0.xxx domain. I didn't have to change anything on my devices ... they see the same network they always did, but now they get served a 10.0.0.xxx IP address instead of 192.168.1.xxx address. The TV boxes remain connected to the Gateway ... i.e. they are not on my network, but instead on the gateways network on the other side of the R7000 firewall. I turned off the wifi radios in the gateway. So now, AT&T can get to all their boxes through their gateway, but all my stuff is behind my R7000 firewall (hopefully isolated from them and the rest of the world).


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> I am going to respond to my own questions here since I took the plunge and signed up for ATT Fiber/Uverse in case anyone else had similar questions. I have had ATT for 3 weeks now. Before that I was using DirecTV for 16 years, and a cable modem for internet (Earthlink service that was just a reseller of Time Warner Cable).
> 
> I signed up for 300 Mbit service. I routinely get 360 up and down. I have had 0 issues with data service. Pretty awesome actually. I was expecting a few bumps. But, no problems so far.
> 
> Picture Quality is good, but not great. Comparing to DirecTV side by side (I had both for a couple of weeks) they are similar, DirecTV is better sometimes, Uverse is better others. On the whole, I think DirecTV is better more often. Uverse appears to be sharper while the DirecTV picture is soft. Perhaps DirecTV is encoding at a lower resolution or with softer filters to mask some of the artifacts. On fast transitions Uverse seems to have more macroblock artifacts than DirecTV. But when there isn't a fast transition, the Uverse picture is definitely more detailed. This is a general observation, but it is also channel dependent. e.g. DirecTV seems to do locals better than Uverse. Uverse seems to do better with HBO/Showtime and NBCSN (Formula One). They seem very close on NFLN.
> 
> The UI is good. There are things I really like about it compared to DirecTV, but there are also some things I miss from DirectTV. The UI is fast compared to DirecTV. Changing channels with Uverse is fast. DirecTV channel changes are super slow ... so slow that channel surfing is basically not possible. Channel surfing with Uverse is definitely possible. DirecTV has a "jump to tick" capability that allows jumping 15min or 30min (depending on the show length) forward/back in a program. Uverse doesn't have that functionality. Uverse also doesn't have slow motion or frame advance. That really sucks for replaying sports. DirecTV has a better search for programming function. Uverse has a 30 second "slip" function similar to DirecTV. It plays a few frames of the program as it fast forwards 30 seconds. But DirecTV has a 30-second "skip" option that can be enabled via secret keyword searches. I like the DirecTV "skip" much better because it doesn't fast forward and show frames as it goes, but instead instantaneously jumps 30 seconds. The "skip" is much quicker jumping over commercials than the "slip". I find it easier to manage recordings (finding things in the playlist, scheduling, etc.) with DirecTV. I am sure I will get used to the Uverse way of organizing things, but for now, I find it a little cumbersome. But in general, the UI on Uverse is much more responsive than DirecTV.
> 
> I can record 6 HD streams at once (which is cool). Though the interface slows down when recording that many things. The harddrive in the DVR is pretty large. It says I can record 350+ hours HD (can't remember the exact number).
> 
> As far as how everything is connected ...
> 
> NIB : Fiber comes from the street to a network interface box AT&T installed on the side of my house.
> ONT : From the outside box, fiber runs to the ONT (I think this stands for optical network terminal). The ONT is a small box mounted somewhere inside the house and requires a power connection. The ONT converts the fiber into ethernet.
> Gateway : The ethernet output of the ONT goes directly to the Gateway. They gave me a Pace 5268AC gateway (but I think there are others that can get installed). It is a little bit smaller than a 8.5x11 sheet of paper and about 1 inch thick. The gateway has 4 ethernet port outputs, does 5GHz and 2.4GHz wifi, phone output (if you get phone service, which I don't), and a coax cable output.
> DVR : The DVR connects to the Gateway via ethernet. They gave me a Pace IPH8010 DVR. It is a tiny thing. Amazingly small. Its about the size of an 8" tablet, but about 1" thick.
> Wired TV set top box: The set top boxes are pretty large. Much larger than the DVR (which makes no sense except they are older). I got Motorola VIP 1200 set top boxes. The set top box connects to the Gateway via ethernet (or Coax, but more on that later).
> Wireless TV set top box: To get wireless, ATT connects a WAP (wireless access point) to the Gateway via ethernet. Then a set top box connects wireless to the WAP. I have an Arris VAP2500 wireless access point, and a Cisco ISB7005 wireless set top box.
> 
> I initially signed up for 4 wired TV's. When the installer got here, he told me that they like to do only wired ethernet or wireless. They don't want to use existing phone lines or coax cable for distribution as they have had problems with those. He also said that once the installation was done and provisioned, the boxes were locked into whatever distribution mode they started with (wired/wireless/coax). This turned out not to be exactly true (more on that later).
> 
> For the first remote TV, he used an ethernet cable that I had run many years ago to distribute video via an HDMI extender.
> 
> For the second remote TV, he decided to use a wireless box (at no cost to me) because it would be difficult to run ethernet to that location. I was a bit wary of using wireless for TV, but so far it has been great with no issues. It appears to be using a 5GHz signal based on the wifi scanner app on my phone. I do not live in a densely populated area (single family homes on 1+ acre lots). I don't know how well wireless TV would work with more wireless interference.
> 
> For the third remote TV, a new ethernet run was required. The installer didn't want to pull ethernet cable through the attic and fish it down the wall (and said they weren't equipped or allowed to do that). I don't think that is true, but I didn't want to argue with him. He offered to swap that box to wireless also, but I didn't want another wireless box as I was skeptical of how well they would do. So I had him install the last TV box in the same location as the DVR, and planned on running the ethernet later myself. He did give me a bunch of ethernet cable to do the install later.
> 
> Given that the wireless box is different than the wired box, the installer was probably correct that switching connection modes would not work. The wireless box has an ethernet port, but I haven't tried it to see if it works.
> 
> However, while poking around in the Gateway's UI, I noticed there was a toggle for turning on HPNA. I made sure it was on, then I connected one of the wired boxes to the Gateway using coax instead of ethernet. It worked perfectly. My house was built with homerun coax for each room that all converges in 1 location. So instead of running ethernet to the third location, I used the house coax by connecting the Gateway to the coax at the wall. At the convergence location, I connected the house coax that goes to the DVR location to the coax that goes to the third TV location using a coax joiner. I connected the wired set top box to the wall with coax. Everything works great. Yay! No wall fishing ethernet cables required. So converting between wired ethernet and HPNA over wired coax works fine (so the installer wasn't right on this one). HPNA is specified to work over wired phone connections (RJ11) as well as coax. There is an option in the Gateway UI to use RJ11 instead of coax. However, I have not tested that, and have no idea if that works or not, and if it requires that you also have phone service through AT&T.
> 
> The gateway has a good UI, and the wifi radios seemed to be pretty good. I had good coverage throughout my 2800 sqft house. However, it didn't have all the functionality of my Nighthawk R7000. And I really wanted my network to be behind a firewall that I control, not one controlled by AT&T that may or may not be updated with security patches. So I investigated how to put the gateway in bypass/bridge mode so my R7000 would be directly on the internet like my previous setup with my cable modem. But before I went through all that, I connected the R7000 WAN port directly to the gateway via an ethernet cable. The R7000 detected that the Gateway was using 192.168.1.xxx domain, and asked if I wanted to switch the R7000 to use 10.0.0.xxx domain, which I did. Everything works great. I didn't have to put the gateway in bypass/bridge mode. I didn't have to change anything on my R7000. The R7000 gets a 192.168.1.xxx "external" IP address from the gateway. My home network is isolated from AT&T. All my devices are on the 10.0.0.xxx domain. I didn't have to change anything on my devices ... they see the same network they always did, but now they get served a 10.0.0.xxx IP address instead of 192.168.1.xxx address. The TV boxes remain connected to the Gateway ... i.e. they are not on my network, but instead on the gateways network on the other side of the R7000 firewall. I turned off the wifi radios in the gateway. So now, AT&T can get to all their boxes through their gateway, but all my stuff is behind my R7000 firewall (hopefully isolated from them and the rest of the world).


Great! You did a bit more experimenting than I did, but that is useful information for possible future mods to my setup.


----------



## drill

update on Uverse:

I was able to get the wireless box to work over wired ethernet. I updated my original post to list the procedure I used. Unfortunately the wireless box does not have a coax input, so HPNA over coax isn't an option. But wired ethernet does work if you decide to go wired later.

After more time watching programming, I am convinced that DirecTV PQ is better overall. Especially with sports. Uverse doesn't like fast camera pans ... it starts macro blocking badly. I think the premium movie channels and other "cable" channels like A&E/FX/TCM/etc. are better on Uverse because there aren't a lot of fast pans, and there are more slow moving camera shots on characters. I think Uverse is encoded at a higher resolution than DirecTV giving more detail, but it appears to be bit-starved whenever there are fast transitions. Uverse has a distinct sharpening effect whenever a fast camera pan stops. Initially the picture is soft and muddy, but then the image will come into sharp focus with high detail. I didn't really notice that with DirecTV over the many years that I had it, i think because DirecTV didn't ever get super sharp.

I still like the snappiness of the Uverse UI compared to DirecTV. Uverse occasionally seems a little slow to respond to commands (especially the remote boxes). But the minor slowness is nowhere near as bad as the DirecTV UI which is slow all the time, and often EXTREMELY slow. I still think DirecTV has a better and more refined interface for setting up/viewing/modifying recordings.


----------



## drill

Is it just me, or does it seem that Capital Broadcasting gets into carriage disputes with distributors a lot more often than other OTA broadcasters in our area? I know they were in a dispute with DirecTV last year, and now with Uverse. I don't recall WNCN ever being in a dispute. I remember WTVD (ABC) having a dispute with someone many years ago (maybe 5 or 6?). But it seems like Capital is in one like every year or 2. Maybe it isn't the distributors trying to get WRAL/WRAZ on the cheap as much as WRAL/WRAZ asking too much? total speculation on my part. I could be completely forgetting other disputes. Just wondering what others felt/remember?


----------



## jspENC

They all are getting into disputes. Raycom is in a dispute right now with Directv. Nexstar which owns WNCN was just in a dispute, and Sinclair which owns 22 and 28 had a dispute. This is why your cable rates are going up fast as well. People get irate when they can't watch their shows and those crawls start causing panic saying the channel is going to be pulled. Many do not know anything about OTA tv since broadcasters do not explain it since they make money off of you buying service from the provider. Many prices for bundles are nearing $200 a month now, and that isn't even including the fast speeds for internet, or any premium networks.


----------



## drill

I have to say that I am surprised that the AT&T/Capitol Broadcasting dispute is still going after ~2 weeks. In the past these things seem to get resolved in a couple of days. I thought for sure that it would get resolved before premier week. I guess there is a big jump in what Capitol is asking for (or AT&T wants to make a large cut in what they are paying).

On the plus side, it has spurred me into dropping some series that I used to watch on NBC/Fox that I was on the fence about, kept me from picking up any new series on NBC/Fox, and caused me to switch to WTVD for local and national news (doubt I will switch back unless WTVD gets in a dispute). Probably not what Capitol was aiming for, but it is good for me and my available time for other things. Probably a good indicator I should drop TV altogether  The only thing I really miss is NFL football, but I often watch that at a bar anyway.


----------



## NCCaniac

drill said:


> I have to say that I am surprised that the AT&T/Capitol Broadcasting dispute is still going after ~2 weeks. In the past these things seem to get resolved in a couple of days. I thought for sure that it would get resolved before premier week. I guess there is a big jump in what Capitol is asking for (or AT&T wants to make a large cut in what they are paying).
> 
> On the plus side, it has spurred me into dropping some series that I used to watch on NBC/Fox that I was on the fence about, kept me from picking up any new series on NBC/Fox, and caused me to switch to WTVD for local and national news (doubt I will switch back unless WTVD gets in a dispute). Probably not what Capitol was aiming for, but it is good for me and my available time for other things. Probably a good indicator I should drop TV altogether  The only thing I really miss is NFL football, but I often watch that at a bar anyway.


Yeah, hard to tell who is really holding up the negotiations without knowing the terms of the old agreement and what Capitol Broadcasting is asking now. I found that the FOX Now app will let me stream episodes once I activate it with my AT&T login credentials. It won't stream them live, but will stream them the next day.


----------



## veedon

It's a bummer that WNCN apparently decided to drop Antenna TV in favor of carrying Justice Network on 17.2. I hope that some other station in the market will pick up Antenna TV, especially since it is adding several new shows to its lineup in December or January.

It's kind of strange that Justice Network is now on two stations in this market (WUVC and WNCN).


----------



## WNCN17ENG

veedon said:


> It's a bummer that WNCN apparently decided to drop Antenna TV in favor of carrying Justice Network on 17.2. I hope that some other station in the market will pick up Antenna TV, especially since it is adding several new shows to its lineup in December or January.
> 
> It's kind of strange that Justice Network is now on two stations in this market (WUVC and WNCN).


Dropping AntennaTV sure wasn't our choice locally. It has great programming and I'm sure another station will air it soon. We have been running Justice on 17-3, which slid to 17-2, (Spectrum ch 1245) for a couple years and added Grit on 17-3 (Spectrum ch 1246) and Escape on 17-4 (not on Spectrum) yesterday afternoon. 

PSIP program guides are correct on air, but will be wrong for a week or so on cable and TiVo until the new data is ingested.


----------



## Bruce Watson

I've started picking up some interference on channel 5.1 (RF 48). Started about the time that the cell phone tower a couple of blocks away from my house turned on it's LTE upgrade a few months ago. I'm only about 13 miles from the Garner antenna farm, and I've been getting a solid signal from all the stations using the Garner farm since the digital transition in 2009. The only thing that's changed that I'm aware of is the LTE lightup of that cell phone tower.

Yet... it bugs me that this is the only channel that's giving me macro-blocking artifacts. Specifically, 50.1 (RF 49) is not. I would have thought that LTE would interfere with all the channels at the upper limit of broadcast these days, but that's not what I'm experiencing.

What do y'all experts think?


----------



## dundakitty

Bruce Watson said:


> I've started picking up some interference on channel 5.1 (RF 48). Started about the time that the cell phone tower a couple of blocks away from my house turned on it's LTE upgrade a few months ago. I'm only about 13 miles from the Garner antenna farm, and I've been getting a solid signal from all the stations using the Garner farm since the digital transition in 2009. The only thing that's changed that I'm aware of is the LTE lightup of that cell phone tower.
> 
> Yet... it bugs me that this is the only channel that's giving me macro-blocking artifacts. Specifically, 50.1 (RF 49) is not. I would have thought that LTE would interfere with all the channels at the upper limit of broadcast these days, but that's not what I'm experiencing.
> 
> What do y'all experts think?


I've had problems with 5.1 and 50.1 since May, rock-solid for a over a year before then. Windy/rainy days are the worst. 17.1 comes in great.


----------



## jimholcomb

dundakitty said:


> I've had problems with 5.1 and 50.1 since May, rock-solid for a over a year before then. Windy/rainy days are the worst. 17.1 comes in great.




I cut the cord in June and was surprised that those two channels are my worst performers along with 4.1 (which was expected). I added an LTE filter and it helped some but not enough. Now that the leaves are falling they’re almost equal to the others.


----------



## veedon

WNCN17ENG said:


> Dropping AntennaTV sure wasn't our choice locally. It has great programming and I'm sure another station will air it soon.


WRAL just recently started airing Cozi, another retro diginet, so I doubt they'd be interested in also carrying Antenna TV. And Capitol Broadcasting also airs Me-TV (on WRAZ). Maybe WTVD would have some interest in Antenna TV, since Antenna's shows are older than the comedies that Laff carries and since the LiveWell diginet is no longer producing new shows.

Antenna is owned by Tribune, so if the Sinclair-Tribune merger gets approved, Antenna might wind up on WLFL or WRDC. But who knows whether Sinclair would allow Antenna to maintain its niche or would try to mess it up by adding news coverage? I sure would not want to watch any news on a Sinclair station.

I think Antenna is the best retro comedy channel around, but it seems to be having trouble keeping affiliates.


----------



## dundakitty

jimholcomb said:


> I cut the cord in June and was surprised that those two channels are my worst performers along with 4.1 (which was expected). I added an LTE filter and it helped some but not enough. Now that the leaves are falling they’re almost equal to the others.


I cut the cord several years ago and at that time WRAL and WRAZ had the strongest, most reliable signal. It didn't matter if leaves were on the trees or not.
Starting early May this year their signal quality took a noise dive. The trees were full of leaves weeks before the signal dropped.
I've checked my antenna connections and found no problems. Friends in the neighborhood are reporting the same issues, so I'm sure it's not my equipment.

I have a suspicion that Capital Broadcasting is changing their transmitter/antenna setup related to their ATSC 3.0 broadcast on physical channel 39 and/or their upcoming move to physical channel 17.


----------



## jimholcomb

Bruce Watson said:


> I've started picking up some interference on channel 5.1 (RF 48). Started about the time that the cell phone tower a couple of blocks away from my house turned on it's LTE upgrade a few months ago. I'm only about 13 miles from the Garner antenna farm, and I've been getting a solid signal from all the stations using the Garner farm since the digital transition in 2009. The only thing that's changed that I'm aware of is the LTE lightup of that cell phone tower.
> 
> Yet... it bugs me that this is the only channel that's giving me macro-blocking artifacts. Specifically, 50.1 (RF 49) is not. I would have thought that LTE would interfere with all the channels at the upper limit of broadcast these days, but that's not what I'm experiencing.
> 
> What do y'all experts think?


Have you tried an LTE filter? I got a Channel Master one from Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JGSC5AO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jbwhite99

veedon said:


> It's a bummer that WNCN apparently decided to drop Antenna TV in favor of carrying Justice Network on 17.2. I hope that some other station in the market will pick up Antenna TV, especially since it is adding several new shows to its lineup in December or January.
> 
> It's kind of strange that Justice Network is now on two stations in this market (WUVC and WNCN).


If you have a good enough antenna, WGHP in Greensboro (Fox - channel 8) carries Antenna TV as subchannel 8.2. I'm in Morrisville, and it came in clear enough to watch the World Series on, or pick up Carson when they were making pitching changes.


Also, WNCN Engineer, any idea when Nexstar and CBS will get DirecTV Now hooked up with WNCN?


----------



## tylerSC

jimholcomb said:


> Have you tried an LTE filter? I got a Channel Master one from Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JGSC5AO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That filter is only temporary for now, as the cellular signals are expanding with the FCC repack. To block the future LTE signals you should order the Channel Plus LPF-600 filter from Amazon or other sources. It blocks the current and future LTE bands, I believe down to RF36.


----------



## dundakitty

tylerSC said:


> That filter is only temporary for now, as the cellular signals are expanding with the FCC repack. To block the future LTE signals you should order the Channel Plus LPF-600 filter from Amazon or other sources. It blocks the current and future LTE bands, I believe down to RF36.


WRAL broadcasts on physical channel 48, WRAZ on physical channel 49. A filter that cuts off everything above 36 would eliminate them both. Better wait until the repacking is completed.


----------



## Bruce Watson

dundakitty said:


> WRAL broadcasts on physical channel 48, WRAZ on physical channel 49. A filter that cuts off everything above 36 would eliminate them both. Better wait until the repacking is completed.


What *is* the schedule for the great repacking? Not that it'll actually be met, but when is it supposed to end?

And is there a schedule for the conversion to ATSC 3.0? Is there a planned overlap period?


----------



## dundakitty

Bruce Watson said:


> What *is* the schedule for the great repacking? Not that it'll actually be met, but when is it supposed to end?
> 
> And is there a schedule for the conversion to ATSC 3.0? Is there a planned overlap period?


I found this:
http://data.fcc.gov/download/incentive-auctions/Transition_Files/Phase_Assignment_Closing_PN.csv

The transition phases are shown here:
https://www.fcc.gov/about-fcc/fcc-initiatives/incentive-auctions/transition-schedule

The last phase should complete July 3, 2020.
WRAL is supposed to complete their move to physical channel 17 by September 6, 2019. WRAZ moves to physical channel 15 by that date, too, both in phase 5 of the transition.


----------



## Daryl L

Here is an article about using an LTE filters he might find interesting. 

LTE filters for TV antennas- what they are and do you need one?


----------



## tylerSC

dundakitty said:


> WRAL broadcasts on physical channel 48, WRAZ on physical channel 49. A filter that cuts off everything above 36 would eliminate them both. Better wait until the repacking is completed.


That's why I said future use. And I would guess Channel Master will modify their filter for the new LTE band.


----------



## dundakitty

jimholcomb said:


> Have you tried an LTE filter? I got a Channel Master one from Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JGSC5AO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've just installed the Channel Master 700 MHz LTE filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JGSC5AO
WRAZ seems a bit better, the jury is still out on WRAL. I still had drop-outs last night on WRAL, but not as many as on Wednesday. It wasn't as windy last night though.
I'm about 30 miles from the antenna farm, 130 degrees. I'm using an attic-mounted CM-4228HD antenna.


----------



## veedon

I wonder how the ratings for a run-of-the-mill ACC basketball game compare to the ratings for "This Is Us". I guess there is an addiction to ACC hoops around here. Well, at least WRAL is showing the drama at 11 p.m. rather than not showing the episode at all. 

http://www.wral.com/-this-is-us-to-air-later-on-tuesday-after-acc-basketball-game/17242124/


----------



## Bruce Watson

veedon said:


> I wonder how the ratings for a run-of-the-mill ACC basketball game compare to the ratings for "This Is Us". I guess there is an addiction to ACC hoops around here.


You guess? Really? What, did you just move here? Without doing any research at all? Well, the culture you moved to is Bball (not football, (not) sorry), idiotic politics, and pork BBQ (before you speak, Eastern or Western can get you into a fistfight, so be careful what you say). WRAL has been working with Raycom for as long as I can remember, maybe 50 years? Anyone else remember the "sail with the Pilot" commercials from back in the 1960/70s (when Pilot Life Ins. was the main sponsor)? I'm just sayin' that you didn't discover anything new.

I watched the first half of the game; it wasn't very interesting. But I've never seen an ep. of "This is Us". For whatever that's worth, which surely isn't much. I wish they'd show more bball, not less. But Disney/ESPN was throwing money around like there was no tomorrow and bought up tons of broadcast rights, and OTA ain't really their idea of a revenue stream. Not that ESPN is going to have that many tomorrows, looks like. But that's capitalism for ya.

So sit back with a plate of good Q, watch the games (or at least the fans) so you can laugh at them (the fans, not the games) properly by knowing what's riling people up, and enjoy the spectacle. And the ACC Tournament is nothing if not spectacle. Just sayin'.

BTW, if you look around you and half the the people are gone from their desks, usually the second Friday in March, you'll likely find them at the nearest sports bar having a "long lunch". Often with their bosses. So yes, bball here has many of the hallmarks of a religion -- even holy days.

Welcome to the South.


----------



## CCsoftball7

Bruce Watson said:


> But I've never seen an ep. of "This is Us". For whatever that's worth, which surely isn't much.
> 
> Welcome to the South.


LOVE the post, especially the close. With that said, _This is Us_ is an excellent show. If you do any TV watching other that sports, it's worth a watch. BUT, you must watch it from the beginning or else it will lose its meaning.


----------



## tylerSC

veedon said:


> I wonder how the ratings for a run-of-the-mill ACC basketball game compare to the ratings for "This Is Us". I guess there is an addiction to ACC hoops around here. Well, at least WRAL is showing the drama at 11 p.m. rather than not showing the episode at all.
> 
> http://www.wral.com/-this-is-us-to-air-later-on-tuesday-after-acc-basketball-game/17242124/


ACC basketball has always been a mainstay on WRAL and WBTV since originally broadcast by Jefferson-Pilot and Raycom. However in Charlotte Raycom flagship station WBTV will sometimes allow WJZY FOX-46 or WMYT-55 to carry the game depending upon programming. Sometimes they won't preempt CBS if it is not a major game or if CBS has a strong show that night.


----------



## veedon

Bruce Watson said:


> You guess? Really? What, did you just move here? Without doing any research at all? Well, the culture you moved to is Bball .


My comment was made with full knowledge and with tongue firmly in cheek. Still, it was the Heels versus Boston College, and BC is hardly old-time ACC, so maybe only die-hard Heels fans were watching toward the end.

I'm sure the ratings for the basketball game were fine. I applaud WRAL for setting up the 11 p.m. airing for "This Is Us".


----------



## Bruce Watson

veedon said:


> My comment was made with full knowledge and with tongue firmly in cheek.


I figured it had to be, which is why I gave you the sarcastic reply. If I was too far over the top I apologize. Comedy is hard, finding the right balance is tough. At least I got CCsoftball7 to laugh. 



veedon said:


> Still, it was the Heels versus Boston College, and BC is hardly old-time ACC, so maybe only die-hard Heels fans were watching toward the end.


Absolutely true. I certainly didn't watch the second half. This isn't like "the old days" of the smaller conference. Eight teams was the perfect balance, everybody played everybody twice (home-and-home) during the regular season, and everybody played opening day of the tournament. The tournament itself gave rise to the saying "it's tough to beat a team three times in a season", because that third time was in the tournament when it was "survive and advance" time. Many a lower ranked team has prevailed over a higher ranked team in the tourney. NCSU in 1983. Need I say more?

Of course they enlarged the conference for football (money, money, money), and if it destroyed or at least diluted the bball rivalries, well.... money!



veedon said:


> I'm sure the ratings for the basketball game were fine. I applaud WRAL for setting up the 11 p.m. airing for "This Is Us".


I'm only sure in that WRAL is still showing the games. I'm pretty sure they'll stop when the advertising dollars aren't covering the Raycom contract costs + their costs to broadcast.

It made a lot more sense when they were preempting regular programing to show the games between the original eight teams. Now? I'm not so sure anyone in RTP is going to be up for the BC/Pitt games, so I'm not sure how much longer it will go on. We'll see.


----------



## drill

Interesting discussion. At least for me, the ACC has lost all of its allure since expanding to however many teams are in it now. Who knows? Born in and lived in NC my whole life, and have always been a huge ACC basketball fan. I can remember sneaking a small radio into school to listen to the Friday tournament games ... back when there were only 7 teams! Georgia Tech joined in the late 70's to make it 8. The addition of florida state didn't bother me that much. Through the 90's and 00's, my friends and I would take off work on Tournament Friday and get together to watch. But in the last 4 or 5 years, I (and my friends) have completely lost interest. We no longer get together to watch any of the tournament. I think I only watched 1 or 2 basketball games last year, and none so far this year. As already mentioned, no more home-away round-robin for every team in basketball, and they don't play every team in football. They have stupid conferences inside the league now. I can't even name all the teams in the ACC any more. They have completely ruined it for me in their desperate grab for MORE money.


----------



## Bruce Watson

drill said:


> But in the last 4 or 5 years, I (and my friends) have completely lost interest. We no longer get together to watch any of the tournament.


You aren't alone. I spent many a happy three day weekend watching the tourney with a bunch of guys I went to school with. A lot of people I know who used to camp out for game tix and ran all kinds of tricks and scams to get ACC tourney tix are no longer enthused, and their kids seem to pretty much ignore it. 

It's both sad and stupid. But there's really no turning back the clock. John Swofford's name will live in infamy for the damage he's done to the ACC. Not that he cares considering the money he's made killing the golden goose. Feh.


----------



## dundakitty

In the current age of Digital TV and virtual channels, couldn't they put the game on 5.2 and leave 5.1 as the regular program? Or vice versa?
Why do they have to reschedule the network broadcast?


----------



## DrDon

dundakitty said:


> In the current age of Digital TV and virtual channels, couldn't they put the game on 5.2 and leave 5.1 as the regular program? Or vice versa?
> Why do they have to reschedule the network broadcast?


Lotta reasons. The deal with the sports network may require that the commercial inventory air on the main channel. And, as subchannels are not available on all MPVD carriers (Dish and DirecTV, for example), the value of the local ads is considerably diminished. More people can find and view the game if it's on the main rather than having to figure out where Laff or Bzzr is on the various sources. Viewer numbers go down and ad rates right along with them. And, since sports is mostly live viewing, the local ads can possibly go at a higher price than the same ad during a local avail on "This Is Us," which is likely to be DVR'd... meaning skipped over or viewed days later. 

I've seen a number of stations do it the other way around where network programming gets shuffled to the subchannel, but still gets replayed on the main at a later time. Depending on the subchannel's usual content and leasing arrangement, pre-empting might require a refund from the station to Bzzr or This! for the affected time. Depends on the deal. 

In Detroit, when there's a preemption, network programming usually gets shuffled to a sister or partner station which has DSS and cable carriage. Everybody wins.


----------



## veedon

The Antenna TV diginet, which used to be a subchannel of WNCN, is now a subchannel of WLFL. The OTA virtual channel number is 22.4. (That means Jack Benny is back, and he's still 39 years old.) I don't know whether the diginet has carriage on Spectrum cable TV yet.


----------



## eljr

Hey all.

I just got myself a get away place down in Raleigh. I was wondering what over the air channels are available and maybe more importantly, how do you use an antenna in 2018?

It's been nearly 40 years since I have used a TV antenna but I just got a second place down south and am within city limits so I figured since I watch little TV I'd just go with over the air TV. 

What is it I need to know?

How do i hook it up. 

I want to keep it simple, not put something outside. 

I looked at some antenna and it's completely differant than 40 years ago.


----------



## eljr

Bruce Watson said:


> You aren't alone. I spent many a happy three day weekend watching the tourney with a bunch of guys I went to school with. A lot of people I know who used to camp out for game tix and ran all kinds of tricks and scams to get ACC tourney tix are no longer enthused, and their kids seem to pretty much ignore it.
> 
> It's both sad and stupid. But there's really no turning back the clock. John Swofford's name will live in infamy for the damage he's done to the ACC. Not that he cares considering the money he's made killing the golden goose. Feh.


 @drill 

I understand but time is change, it's part of the natural order.

It's neither sad nor stupid. It's just different.

It's not like they brought in Eastern Carolina, Coastal Carolina or High Point. We are talking about Notre Dame, Louisville, Syracuse...

Standing pat, as others move forward, IS moving backward though inaction.


----------



## drill

eljr said:


> @drill
> 
> I understand but time is change, it's part of the natural order.
> 
> It's neither sad nor stupid. It's just different.
> 
> It's not like they brought in Eastern Carolina, Coastal Carolina or High Point. We are talking about Notre Dame, Louisville, Syracuse...
> 
> Standing pat, as others move forward, IS moving backward though inaction.


i have moved forward ... onto watching something else  Standing pat would be continuing to watch the ACC even if the games/teams don't interest me anymore. The ACC or anyone else can do what they want. But if it isn't interesting, then it isn't worth my time.

My issue isn't with the team quality. My issue is with the number and locality of teams. In all honesty, as long as NCSU, UNC, Duke, Wake, Va, and Clemson are members, I don't really care who the other teams are as long as there are 9 or less teams total. Those 6 teams share a region. Being in Raleigh, I run into fans of those teams all the time since the schools are reasonably local. It used to make good conversation with strangers about how each team is doing, and the rivalries between them. Anyone with even a small interest could keep track of how the teams were doing. But Louisville? Syracuse? and even ND? I don't ever run into fans of those schools because they aren't anywhere close to here. When there were 7-9 teams, they all played each other twice a year in basketball and once a year in football. So if you were a fan of 1 of the teams, you always saw at least 2 Bball games and 1 football game against every other team every year. Relative strength of the teams was easy to determine because everyone played everyone else. There were no weak or strong schedules. A win/loss record actually meant something. Now, that isn't the case. The "performance" of a team is all in who the team plays. Who has time to keep up with all that? The rivalries have been weakened, and the product diluted.

but hey, that's what they wanted, so i'm happy for them. I am not happy myself, but i can find something else to entertain me


----------



## HDMe2

Love or hate the new expanded ACC we've had for a bunch of years now... it's difficult to deny that the ACC had to expand or dissolve. The other conferences were already expanding... and if the ACC didn't, then teams would have left that 9 team conference and the ACC would have been gone that way too.

I would have liked to see some different teams in here... but the chips fell where they did. Personally, and this is no slight to the FL schools... I would have loved to see Florida St and Miami go to the SEC to fit with their natural Florida Gator rivalry there... and we get Georgia and South Carolina to go with their natural ACC rivals. I also would have preferred East Carolina over Boston College, but the non-NC schools weren't going to have any of that I'm sure.

Meanwhile... there's no easy way to handle the TV scheduling... I agree they go with what makes them the most money... and in ACC country, an ACC game is going to get higher ratings than most other shows. Even MORE true now that WRAL is an NBC affiliate with NBC usually lacking in the ratings behind the others. I expect when they were CBS they had some issues on nights like with NCIS that pulls in good ratings consistently in a different (usually older) demo... but the NBC shows? Honestly, the move to NBC for me meant way less shows I was missing due to pre-empting for ACC games so it was a literal win-win for me!


----------



## eljr

HDMe2 said:


> Love or hate the new expanded ACC we've had for a bunch of years now... it's difficult to deny that the ACC had to expand or dissolve. The other conferences were already expanding... and if the ACC didn't, then teams would have left that 9 team conference and the ACC would have been gone that way too.
> 
> I would have liked to see some different teams in here... but the chips fell where they did. Personally, and this is no slight to the FL schools... I would have loved to see Florida St and Miami go to the SEC to fit with their natural Florida Gator rivalry there... and we get Georgia and South Carolina to go with their natural ACC rivals. I also would have preferred East Carolina over Boston College, but the non-NC schools weren't going to have any of that I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile... there's no easy way to handle the TV scheduling... I agree they go with what makes them the most money... and in ACC country, an ACC game is going to get higher ratings than most other shows. Even MORE true now that WRAL is an NBC affiliate with NBC usually lacking in the ratings behind the others. I expect when they were CBS they had some issues on nights like with NCIS that pulls in good ratings consistently in a different (usually older) demo... but the NBC shows? Honestly, the move to NBC for me meant way less shows I was missing due to pre-empting for ACC games so it was a literal win-win for me!


Are home games always, sometimes, never blacked out in Raleigh? 

I am particular interested in NC State Football and Basketball. 

Are they on the ACC network or over the airways TV? 

If on over the air TV are they then blacked on the ACC network?


----------



## picaza

*get away place down in Raleigh*

Start by going here and see what your needs are - put in full address for best results:
https://www.antennaweb.org/Address

They will have a lot of information on that site too.



eljr said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I just got myself a get away place down in Raleigh. I was wondering what over the air channels are available and maybe more importantly, how do you use an antenna in 2018?
> 
> It's been nearly 40 years since I have used a TV antenna but I just got a second place down south and am within city limits so I figured since I watch little TV I'd just go with over the air TV.
> 
> What is it I need to know?
> 
> How do i hook it up.
> 
> I want to keep it simple, not put something outside.
> 
> I looked at some antenna and it's completely differant than 40 years ago.


----------



## NCCaniac

picaza said:


> Start by going here and see what your needs are - put in full address for best results:
> https://www.antennaweb.org/Address
> 
> They will have a lot of information on that site too.


Depending on where you are in Raleigh and how much terrain there may be blocking your sight line to the towers in Garner, NC, many people can get the locals in Raleigh using a Mohu Leaf or the powered Mohu Leaf antenna. The antennaweb site is a good place to start, as suggested, but you should be able to find something that works for not too much cost.


----------



## eljr

NCCaniac said:


> Depending on where you are in Raleigh and how much terrain there may be blocking your sight line to the towers in Garner, NC, many people can get the locals in Raleigh using a Mohu Leaf or the powered Mohu Leaf antenna. The antennaweb site is a good place to start, as suggested, but you should be able to find something that works for not too much cost.


I am in North Hills, 13 miles.


----------



## NCCaniac

eljr said:


> I am in North Hills, 13 miles.


Since North Hills is at a high point relative to Garner, that should be good unless there are big buildings in the line of site. Best thing to do is either get an antenna and try it, or borrow one from somebody for a day and see what you can get.


----------



## veedon

So now what I'm facetiously wondering, is why is a game between Duke and Wake Forest starting at 9 p.m. ET on a weeknight? Don't those kids have some studying to do? (Yeah, I know it's all about money. A 9 p.m. start time allows WRAL to build a larger audience for its 11 p.m. newscast. Or maybe the ACC is thinking about adding some Pacific coast teams to the conference and wants us easterners to get used to some 10 p.m. start times for ACC games!)

Well, we now know that _This is Us_ has more clout than _Chicago Med_,_Inside Edition_, and _Entertainment Tonight_, but less clout than the ACC. 

We also know that NBC does a good job of quickly making episodes available for streaming.

http://www.wral.com/-this-is-us-shifts-to-wednesday-this-week/17276057/


----------



## Bruce Watson

I've been using a CM 4220HD (two bow tie UHF antenna) since the digital changeover in 2009. WRAL gave them out for the asking, and since I'm only 12.5 miles from the Garner antenna farm and on high ground (close to Ridge Road in Raleigh) it's worked out just fine. 

My old Panasonic TV from around the same time period registers around 92 on it's signal strength meter for most of the channels. A bit lower for 17-1 (physical channel 17), usually in the upper 80s with a bit more variability then the others. But signal quality on all was fine. Until last year. Something changed. I don't know what. 

The symptoms are all mostly of the "lost frame" type. This is particularly noticeable for something like a basketball game where the camera is panning back and forth all the time and it puts a strain on the MPEG-2 CODEC. Any missed frames cause macroblocking "smearing" in this context that can't be cleared up until the next complete reference frame is sent. IOW, makes the picture very difficult to watch, and kills the audio. A very "choppy" experience. 

I can correlate reduction in signal strength to this reduction in audio/video quality. Signal strength meter dips into the lower 80s / upper 70s. It's not that much of a signal strength loss, but the correlation is just about 100%. 

So.... please help me diagnose the problem. I can't fix it if I can't identify the cause. What do y'all suggest?

I was thinking for a while that this could be LTE interference from the local cell tower, but I would expect that to more strongly effect the higher frequency stations like 5.1 (channel 48) or 50.1 (channel 49). Seems odd that LTE would reach down to channel 17. 

I'm racking my brain and can't come up with anything that makes sense -- that only 17 is effected this badly, while 11 isn't, or on the other end, 49 isn't. 

EDIT: And then today, the Mich. St. at Maryland game was perfectly clean, even though it's raining off and on. TV said it was seeing a signal strength that was very steady at 88.

I'm leaning toward this just being a reception issue. Maybe all I need is a CM 4221. 

Help appreciated.


----------



## jeffnc

Guys, I've looked through the forum and not sure if I'm in the right place, but I'll start here. I do live in Raleigh but this might be a more generic question.

I've got a Panasonic TH-50PE700U TV. I've discontinued my cable service and I'm trying to watch regular TV. I also have a Cisco DTA 270HD box that I was using on an older analog TV after the digital switchover. But I'm really not sure how all this works together or what I need.

What I tried so far is I plugged in this giant antenna from my attic that I used to use for radio reception long ago. It has a cable attachment and I tried plugging that cable into my TV and going to the "TV" input on the TV, but nothing but fuzz.

Then I tried plugging in my DTA box. The light just kept blinking green (the manual doesn't say what that means.) Then I did get a message saying it was "searching for channels", but that hung at 95% complete and never did anything more.

Suggestions?


----------



## drill

jeffnc said:


> Guys, I've looked through the forum and not sure if I'm in the right place, but I'll start here. I do live in Raleigh but this might be a more generic question.
> 
> I've got a Panasonic TH-50PE700U TV. I've discontinued my cable service and I'm trying to watch regular TV. I also have a Cisco DTA 270HD box that I was using on an older analog TV after the digital switchover. But I'm really not sure how all this works together or what I need.
> 
> What I tried so far is I plugged in this giant antenna from my attic that I used to use for radio reception long ago. It has a cable attachment and I tried plugging that cable into my TV and going to the "TV" input on the TV, but nothing but fuzz.
> 
> Then I tried plugging in my DTA box. The light just kept blinking green (the manual doesn't say what that means.) Then I did get a message saying it was "searching for channels", but that hung at 95% complete and never did anything more.
> 
> Suggestions?


If i am not mistaken, the Cisco box is for cable, not OTA. it isn't needed, and isn't going to help.

That TV has an internal ASTC tuner, so all you need is an antenna connected to the tuner input on the TV. Then go into the TV menus and scan for digital channels.

where in raleigh are you located? you should be able to pick up the broadcast antenna farm in garner with pretty much any antenna in raleigh. it may not be a great signal, but you should get something.

do you know what kind of antenna it is? is it omni-directional or directional? if it is directional, it needs to be aimed at the broadcast farm. i think there are several sites on the web that you can get the direction based on your address. one is : https://www.antennasdirect.com/transmitter-locator.html

for testing purposes, i have found just sticking a bare wire (like telephone wire) that is about 7-10 inches long (NOT coax, just a single wire) into the antenna input of the TV is good enough to get some signal. I don't know if you have anything like that handy.


----------



## jeffnc

The antenna is more or less this
https://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=FM6

It has something called Magnavox T-26 attached to it, and the coax cable plugs into that.

But I think this is a red herring, because even if I stick a wire in the TV, it still gets nothing. The fuzz changes to a very slightly different fuzz, but nothing even remotely resembling a TV channel. On any channel.

I'm just wondering if there's something I need to set on the TV. So this doesn't have anything to do with the digital signal that TVs broadcast now as opposed to analog, right?


----------



## jeffnc

OK I figured it out. The channels had to be scanned first. This took quite awhile. I assumed scanning was only for the purpose of being able to go directly to the next good channel, rather than having to manually seek or enter the channels you get as you go. But it turns out it will not receive any channel at all until it has fully completed a scan. I did this for digital channels only (presumably the TV was designed at a time when both digital and analog are available.)

The picture is AWESOME. At least I was pleasantly surprised at how good regular digital TV can look!


----------



## jspENC

Order a UHF bow tie style antenna and you will be all set. The antenna you have is not optimized for the current TV band.


----------



## jeffnc

What will that improve for me?


----------



## jspENC

It depends on if you are getting all the available channels, or if what you are getting come in with a high enough signal that they aren't dropping out.


----------



## jeffnc

Hard to imagine it looking much better, but I'll check what all available channels are and look into that, thanks.


----------



## jspENC

Most of the stations are located on the towers near Clayton. The PBS channel is in the other direction SW of Chapel Hill.


----------



## jminer1

*17-2 not working*

Is anyone else having problems tuning 17-2 (Justice)? It's been down since yesterday. I still get 17-1, 17-3, and 17-4 perfectly, so not sure what's going on.


----------



## jspENC

WUVC DT carries Justice on 40-5


----------



## drill

jeffnc said:


> Hard to imagine it looking much better, but I'll check what all available channels are and look into that, thanks.


the picture will not get "better" with a stronger signal. the problem is that with a weaker signal, you may get errors in the digital bit stream. errors will cause macroblocking, dropouts, and audio glitches. usually around March, there are a few posts on here complaining about these kind of errors. it usually (but not always) is due to stronger winds, blowing trees around, causing multipath issues. stronger signals give you more leeway in poor conditions to avoid these issues. the point is, in clear conditions, your signal may be strong enough that you don't get bit errors. but when the conditions change, your signal may not be strong enough to avoid those errors.


----------



## veedon

jeffnc said:


> OK I figured it out. The channels had to be scanned first. This took quite awhile. I assumed scanning was only for the purpose of being able to go directly to the next good channel, rather than having to manually seek or enter the channels you get as you go. But it turns out it will not receive any channel at all until it has fully completed a scan. I did this for digital channels only (presumably the TV was designed at a time when both digital and analog are available.)
> 
> The picture is AWESOME. At least I was pleasantly surprised at how good regular digital TV can look!


The reason you have to scan (or, at least, one of the reasons why) is that the remote uses "virtual" channel numbers, which are not the "physical" channels that the stations are actually broadcasting on. For example, WRAL is Channel 5, but it is actually using the portion of the electromagnetic spectrum that the FCC calls "Channel 48". The "real frequency (RF)" channel is 48, but for marketing purposes WRAL (like most TV stations) has decided to use its channel number from the analog days (Channel 5) as its virtual or displayed channel number because a lot of people (especially OTA viewers) are accustomed to thinking of WRAL as Channel 5. When you ran that scan, the tuner detected a signal at RF 48, and that signal contained information (called PSIP) that told your TV set that 5 is the virtual channel number for WRAL. So now, when you type 5 on your remote control, the TV set knows to go to RF 48.

In a few years, there will be a "repack" of the broadcast TV channels. WRAL will move to RF17, but it will still be (virtual) Channel 5.

And don't assume that just because a station has an RF allocation in the UHF range right now that it will necessarily stay that way. Some stations will move to VHF allocations in the repack.

Some TV's do have a feature that allows you to manually tune by RF channel, but it is much easier to do an auto scan. An auto scan will also tell you if any new subchannels have been added.

A channel scan should not take more than just a few minutes, provided that you tell the set to look only for channels via antenna, not cable channels. All full-power stations are now digital and are on channels RF2 through RF51. (Once upon a time, OTA channel numbers went as high as 83.) Low-power (LPTV) stations are allowed to have analog broadcasts for a while, but they, too, will eventually have to go digital. I don't think there are any stations in this market that are still analog.


----------



## jeffnc

It's been so long that I've watched broadcast TV that I haven't bothered keeping up with all that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jspENC

WNCN and WTVD will be on VHF hi in the not too distant future, as well as WNCT and WCTI in East Carolina. 8, 9, 12, and 10. WNCT and WCTI are swapping numbers. Stellar Labs makes excellent VHF hi antenna, (2 sizes) if anyone is thinking about one.


----------



## veedon

jminer1 said:


> Is anyone else having problems tuning 17-2 (Justice)? It's been down since yesterday. I still get 17-1, 17-3, and 17-4 perfectly, so not sure what's going on.


Same for me. I think what may have happened is that Justice signed a carriage contract with WUVC and moved to 40-5, but there was still a brief period of time left on its contract with WNCN. Maybe WNCN's PSIP info has not yet been updated, so there is a gap corresponding to the vacant 17-2.

A couple of other new things regarding subchannels. Something called Quest is now on WUVC as 40-6. And it may look as though Ion Life, which used to be a subchannel of WRPX (virtual 47) is gone, but it is actually showing up as 62-1. I think what has happened is that WFPX (virtual 62), which primarily served Fayetteville and points northward into the southern part of the Raleigh area (but did not serve all of the Raleigh market) gave up its RF allocation in the spectrum auction and struck a channel sharing agreement with WRPX. So now Ion Life is still coming from WRPX's RF15 transmitter, but PSIP is making it display as 62-1 rather than as 47-something. It's kind of weird seeing a (virtual) Channel 62. I'm used to WRAZ's channel 50 being the highest virtual channel number to show up after a scan. We could see more of this kind of thing happen as more channel sharing takes place. If you're just channel surfing after a scan, you might not realize that 62-1 and the 47-something subchannels are all riding the same broadcast frequency. 

Hey, maybe the station identifications should be required to give the frequencies in MHz.


----------



## drill

veedon said:


> The "real frequency (RF)" channel is 48, but for marketing purposes WRAL (like most TV stations) has decided to use its channel number from the analog days (Channel 5) as its virtual or displayed channel number because a lot of people (especially OTA viewers) are accustomed to thinking of WRAL as Channel 5.


Tiny nitpick but as an engineer it just bugged me  
Typically, RF stands for "Radio Frequency", not "real frequency".


----------



## jminer1

veedon said:


> Same for me. I think what may have happened is that Justice signed a carriage contract with WUVC and moved to 40-5, but there was still a brief period of time left on its contract with WNCN. Maybe WNCN's PSIP info has not yet been updated, so there is a gap corresponding to the vacant 17-2.
> 
> A couple of other new things regarding subchannels. Something called Quest is now on WUVC as 40-6. And it may look as though Ion Life, which used to be a subchannel of WRPX (virtual 47) is gone, but it is actually showing up as 62-1. I think what has happened is that WFPX (virtual 62), which primarily served Fayetteville and points northward into the southern part of the Raleigh area (but did not serve all of the Raleigh market) gave up its RF allocation in the spectrum auction and struck a channel sharing agreement with WRPX. So now Ion Life is still coming from WRPX's RF15 transmitter, but PSIP is making it display as 62-1 rather than as 47-something. It's kind of weird seeing a (virtual) Channel 62. I'm used to WRAZ's channel 50 being the highest virtual channel number to show up after a scan. We could see more of this kind of thing happen as more channel sharing takes place. If you're just channel surfing after a scan, you might not realize that 62-1 and the 47-something subchannels are all riding the same broadcast frequency.
> 
> Hey, maybe the station identifications should be required to give the frequencies in MHz.



Well, this whole situation sucks. I do get WUVC 40.5 and WTNC 26.5 (all the WTNC channels seem to be duplicates of WUVC), but there is no guide data for those channels on my Tivo Roamio. And I can't set up manual recordings for those channels either because they're both broadcasting with the "Recording Not Permitted" flag. I recorded shows from Justice on WNCN 17.2 all the time, and Justice on WFMY 2.2 also allows recording, but I don't pick up WFMY reliably enough to use it.

I guess I'll try to contact Tivo to see if they can start supplying guide data for 40.5 (and 40.6 too), and contact WUVC (if that's even possible) to see if they even know they're broadcasting with the "Recording Not Permitted" flag. Seems weird, I think that's the only channel I've ever seen that has that flag set.


----------



## jminer1

jminer1 said:


> Well, this whole situation sucks. I do get WUVC 40.5 and WTNC 26.5 (all the WTNC channels seem to be duplicates of WUVC), but there is no guide data for those channels on my Tivo Roamio. And I can't set up manual recordings for those channels either because they're both broadcasting with the "Recording Not Permitted" flag. I recorded shows from Justice on WNCN 17.2 all the time, and Justice on WFMY 2.2 also allows recording, but I don't pick up WFMY reliably enough to use it.
> 
> I guess I'll try to contact Tivo to see if they can start supplying guide data for 40.5 (and 40.6 too), and contact WUVC (if that's even possible) to see if they even know they're broadcasting with the "Recording Not Permitted" flag. Seems weird, I think that's the only channel I've ever seen that has that flag set.


Quick update:

After opening up a ticket with Tivo and supplying them with some information (and waiting a couple of weeks), things seems to be working better now. Channels 40.5 and 40.6 show up as WUVC-DT5 and WUVC-DT6 (instead of Justice and Quest), but at least all the program data is there. The situation with the "Recording Not Permitted" flag being set seems to have worked itself out as well.

My only gripe now is that the picture quality of Justice on 40.6 is substandard compared to what it was on 17.2. I guess that's because WNCN only had one HD channel and two (and for a brief period three) SD channels, where as WUVC crams in two HD channels and four SD channels.


----------



## TLones1060

Hi everybody:
My wife and I currently live in Canton, Ohio (Cleveland TV Market) We just ditched Spectrum (except Internet) to go with Hulu and Netflix Streaming via Roku Stick on both our TVs. 

We are investigating a move to Clayton, NC or the immediate area around there. I've noticed most of the broadcast towers are relatively close by compared to what we have now (40-60 miles from Akron or Cleveland signals).

What I would like to know is, will a good indoor antenna work on most of the channels in that area or is an outdoor antenna a necessity?..

Of course, outdoor is always better but here with indoor I only get Akron-Canton locals and all of them are either PBS, Ion or Religious..Sometimes I can get one powerful Youngstown station that has CBS and Fox but that's it. We may take a trip down there in the Spring. Retired late last year and am trying to get out of Ohio Winters. Any insight would be helpful..Thanks..


----------



## Retspin

TLones1060 said:


> Hi everybody:
> 
> My wife and I currently live in Canton, Ohio (Cleveland TV Market) We just ditched Spectrum (except Internet) to go with Hulu and Netflix Streaming via Roku Stick on both our TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> We are investigating a move to Clayton, NC or the immediate area around there. I've noticed most of the broadcast towers are relatively close by compared to what we have now (40-60 miles from Akron or Cleveland signals).
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to know is, will a good indoor antenna work on most of the channels in that area or is an outdoor antenna a necessity?..
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, outdoor is always better but here with indoor I only get Akron-Canton locals and all of them are either PBS, Ion or Religious..Sometimes I can get one powerful Youngstown station that has CBS and Fox but that's it. We may take a trip down there in the Spring. Retired late last year and am trying to get out of Ohio Winters. Any insight would be helpful..Thanks..




You should have no trouble with an indoor antenna in Clayton. All the locals except for ION and PBS are located at a tower farm in Auburn, which is very close to Clayton, in fact the towers can easily be seen from Clayton. I’m not sure how well PBS and ION can be picked up there since they are located a further distance away.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WUNC (PBS) has a translator in the Auburn tower farm. The only difficult channels from there would be ION 47 which comes from Louisburg and WUVC/Univision 40 which comes from Sanford.


----------



## jspENC

I like the rabbitears.info website. It gives great detail as to what kind of signal you should get. An indoor antenna at the TV can be difficult to deal with. I would install a UHF yagi in the attic, and likely a VHF high band antenna as well, since there is WTVD on 11 and soon WNCN will be on 8 I believe.

Here is WUVC 's signal that Scott mentions for example. It has GetTV and Justice which are very good.

https://www.rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=25076f915b887b12015b9187481508e4&site=1&map=Y


----------



## Bruce Watson

*cable cams*

I've been watching the ACC Tournament on 5.1. I know they contract this out to Raycom, so WRAL doesn't have that much control. Still, I have to ask the question: What is up with the incessant use of the cable cam? It's maddening. It's amateur hour. A constantly moving camera with random zooms in and out distracts from the game and calls attention to the camera. Which is exactly the wrong thing to do. 

Can WRAL prevail on Raycom to lay off the damn cable cam? Just because they brought it doesn't mean they have to use it. All. The. Damn. Time. Enough already!


----------



## wmoss35

Looks like WRAL has moved to 48.3, no more 5.1 as of this morning


----------



## Bruce Watson

wmoss35 said:


> Looks like WRAL has moved to 48.3, no more 5.1 as of this morning


My OTA antenna and I are not finding anything at 48-3. But 5-1 is clearly not showing the WRAL flagship signal this morning. What I saw was an old 4:3 ratio SD signal. Didn't spend enough time to identify it.

Hmmm....


----------



## wmoss35

Bruce Watson said:


> wmoss35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like WRAL has moved to 48.3, no more 5.1 as of this morning
> 
> 
> 
> My OTA antenna and I are not finding anything at 48-3. But 5-1 is clearly not showing the WRAL flagship signal this morning. What I saw was an old 4:3 ratio SD signal. Didn't spend enough time to identify it.
> 
> Hmmm....
Click to expand...

Mine showed up automatically this morning, without a scan. And 5.1 was gone.


----------



## wmoss35

Actually, just checked it again. Now its back to 5.1 and no 48.3, interesting


----------



## Bruce Watson

wmoss35 said:


> Actually, just checked it again. Now its back to 5.1 and no 48.3, interesting


Maybe I hit it as they were changing back. But any way you look at it, it's odd behavior from WRAL. I wonder what's up?


----------



## NCCaniac

Anyone else in Cary having AT&T uVerse and gigabit internet access issues? I had to reboot my gateway router Wednesday evening to get service back online and then yesterday (Thursday) it went out completely (unable to authenticate to AT&T servers) and was still out this morning. I called the automated support line and the voice said after "running diagnostics" that there was a known service outage and technicians were working on it but no estimated up time.


----------



## morpheus647

I'm in South Durham, not Cary, but havent had any issues with my AT&T gigabit internet.


----------



## NCCaniac

NCCaniac said:


> Anyone else in Cary having AT&T uVerse and gigabit internet access issues? I had to reboot my gateway router Wednesday evening to get service back online and then yesterday (Thursday) it went out completely (unable to authenticate to AT&T servers) and was still out this morning. I called the automated support line and the voice said after "running diagnostics" that there was a known service outage and technicians were working on it but no estimated up time.


It came back online sometime Friday morning while I was at work. Been fine since.


----------



## eljr

What channel/vhannels are teh NY Yankee games broadcast on? 

I have am required by lease to use Spectrum. 

Thanks


----------



## CCsoftball7

eljr said:


> What channel/vhannels are teh NY Yankee games broadcast on?
> 
> I have am required by lease to use Spectrum.
> 
> Thanks


Today, since they play the Nationals, MASN.


----------



## dundakitty

WRAL & WRAZ's signal has been degrading for me over the year. It started in May of 2017, they used to be the strongest/steadiest signal for me. Now they're almost unwatchable, even on a clear day. Signal strength varies from 20's to high 70's, with very frequent drop-outs. WNCN is rock-steady in the low 80's.
I use a channel-master 4228 antenna, mounted in the attic. I'm only 27 miles from the antenna farm (138 degrees), so I shouldn't have this much trouble.
A few months ago I added an LTE filter but it didn't help much.

It's strange to me that WNCN can be rock-stead like it has been for several years, but WRAL & WRAZs' signal gets worse each month.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

They are the two highest frequency stations in the market at RF 48 and 49. WNCN is pretty low at RF 17. You could have a loose fitting somewhere, which would generally affect the higher frequencies first.


----------



## CCsoftball7

dundakitty said:


> WRAL & WRAZ's signal has been degrading for me over the year. It started in May of 2017, they used to be the strongest/steadiest signal for me. Now they're almost unwatchable, even on a clear day. Signal strength varies from 20's to high 70's, with very frequent drop-outs. WNCN is rock-steady in the low 80's.
> I use a channel-master 4228 antenna, mounted in the attic. I'm only 27 miles from the antenna farm (138 degrees), so I shouldn't have this much trouble.
> A few months ago I added an LTE filter but it didn't help much.
> 
> It's strange to me that WNCN can be rock-stead like it has been for several years, but WRAL & WRAZs' signal gets worse each month.


You may be getting some "leaf" interference as well. Is your signal typically better in the winter/early spring? 



AndThenScottSays said:


> They are the two highest frequency stations in the market at RF 48 and 49. WNCN is pretty low at RF 17. You could have a loose fitting somewhere, which would generally affect the higher frequencies first.


Good thing to check for sure.


----------



## dundakitty

I checked all the fittings when I installed the LTE filter, no problems there. The WRAL/WRAZ signal is equally bad in the fall/winter as in the spring/summer. It was late May last year when the problem started, the trees were fully leafed out before the problem started.
It's not just me complaining, my neighbors who cut-the-cable noticed the same problem.

I guess I should wait until this time next year, when WRAL (5) moves from 48 to 17, WTVD (11) moves from 11 to 9, WNCN (17) moves from 17 to 8, WLFL (22) moves from 27 to 18, WRDC (28) moves from 28 to 14, and WRAZ (50) moves from 49 to 15.


----------



## jspENC

Possibilities include power line interference/noise, cable tv leakage, or someone has an appliance like a heat pump etc that is bad (motors), but I would think this would come and go...


----------



## mattdb

dundakitty said:


> WRAL & WRAZ's signal has been degrading for me over the year. It started in May of 2017, they used to be the strongest/steadiest signal for me. Now they're almost unwatchable, even on a clear day. Signal strength varies from 20's to high 70's, with very frequent drop-outs. WNCN is rock-steady in the low 80's.
> I use a channel-master 4228 antenna, mounted in the attic. I'm only 27 miles from the antenna farm (138 degrees), so I shouldn't have this much trouble.
> A few months ago I added an LTE filter but it didn't help much.
> 
> It's strange to me that WNCN can be rock-stead like it has been for several years, but WRAL & WRAZs' signal gets worse each month.


I would like to add a giant me too. I am only 5 miles or so from the towers and it used to be super strong. No it drops out constantly. I just ran a new coax as well. tried different antennas in attic and same issue.


----------



## guitarguy316

So is CBS WNCN going to keep doing hurricane coverage and not show NFL!?


----------



## CCsoftball7

guitarguy316 said:


> So is CBS WNCN going to keep doing hurricane coverage and not show NFL!?


It looks that way...here's the coverage that should occur:

It's raining and a little windy. Stay inside...now back to regular programming.


----------



## NCCaniac

I know it was not that bad here in the Triangle, but their signal also extends to Fayetteville, Goldsboro, and other areas south and east that were still dealing with flooding and other issues.


----------



## tylerSC

guitarguy316 said:


> So is CBS WNCN going to keep doing hurricane coverage and not show NFL!?


They could have moved either the NFL or the news coverage to one of their subchannels if they chose to do so. So there should have been other options.


----------



## DZ_RDU

*Fox 50 Pixelation on Uverse*

I've noticed for the last week or so that Fox 50 is breaking up on Uverse but is okay OTA. Any one else?


----------



## DZ_RDU

DZ_RDU said:


> I've noticed for the last week or so that Fox 50 is breaking up on Uverse but is okay OTA. Any one else?


NVM. It seems fine now.


----------



## jrfuda

*WRAL Issues?*

Anyone else having issues with WRAL?

I've not had issues for over 8 years using a combination of a 4228HD antenna and CM7777 Amp roof mounted on my 3-story hilltop home in Fayetteville, but started having pixelation and stuttering in the past ten days or so - just on WRAL. Anyone else seeing this? I'm trying to figure out if my antenna's moved a little, or the amp is going bad. I think I might have replaced the amp in 2012, having used one from my previous home for 2 years (maybe 6 years at the previous home, so about 8 years total)... so the current amp is at about 6 years, so maybe it's fading. Or are they supposed to last forever? I think I have an unamplified distribution block for the upstairs TVs, one of the outputs which feeds and amplified block for the downstairs TVs. I need to double check the upstairs TVs to see how their reception is.

So far WRAL appears to be the only channel from the Raleigh area I'm having any issues with.


----------



## dundakitty

jrfuda said:


> Anyone else having issues with WRAL?
> 
> I've not had issues for over 8 years using a combination of a 4228HD antenna and CM7777 Amp roof mounted on my 3-story hilltop home in Fayetteville, but started having pixelation and stuttering in the past ten days or so - just on WRAL. Anyone else seeing this? I'm trying to figure out if my antenna's moved a little, or the amp is going bad. I think I might have replaced the amp in 2012, having used one from my previous home for 2 years (maybe 6 years at the previous home, so about 8 years total)... so the current amp is at about 6 years, so maybe it's fading. Or are they supposed to last forever? I think I have an unamplified distribution block for the upstairs TVs, one of the outputs which feeds and amplified block for the downstairs TVs. I need to double check the upstairs TVs to see how their reception is.
> 
> So far WRAL appears to be the only channel from the Raleigh area I'm having any issues with.


I've been having problems with WRAL (5.1) and WRAZ (50.1) for over a year. I'm using an attic-mounted CM-4228HD in Durham. WRAL was my strongest signal for several years, then started pixelation and drop-outs at the slightest hint of wind starting in May of 2017. It continues even in winter when the leaves are off the trees. WNCN (17.1) is now my best signal.
I've tried a step-by-step approach to determine if my set-up is to blame. I've swapped out the amplifier, added a 700 MHz filter, ran new cable, replaced the splitter, tried without the splitter. I get the same results.
I'm waiting now for August when WRAL changes frequency from physical channel 48 to physical channel 17. That probably means I'll start having problems with WNCN, as it moves to physical channel 8. WTVD (11.1) will move to physical channel 9. Physical channels 8 and 9 are in the VHF range but the CM-4228HD is mainly a UHF antenna. It does have some response at the high-end of VHF, but I'll have to wait and see how my set-up performs.


----------



## jspENC

I had this problem as well, except my problem channel was 32 WITN in the east. Any wind at all, and the signal was a mess. The antenna itself didn't seem to be the problem, but the location of it. Moving it just an inch up or down would greatly improve stability of the signal, while all the other channels it didn't matter... Also at the same time turning the antenna just the slightest amount would stop the digitizing. 



With all the wind we have seen, if your antenna is outdoors, chances are it moved. In the attic, it's hard to say, but if you can move the antenna, I would try it while having someone yell as you adjust, or use two phones.


----------



## NCCaniac

dundakitty said:


> I've been having problems with WRAL (5.1) and WRAZ (50.1) for over a year. I'm using an attic-mounted CM-4228HD in Durham. WRAL was my strongest signal for several years, then started pixelation and drop-outs at the slightest hint of wind starting in May of 2017. It continues even in winter when the leaves are off the trees. WNCN (17.1) is now my best signal.
> I've tried a step-by-step approach to determine if my set-up is to blame. I've swapped out the amplifier, added a 700 MHz filter, ran new cable, replaced the splitter, tried without the splitter. I get the same results.
> I'm waiting now for August when WRAL changes frequency from physical channel 48 to physical channel 17. That probably means I'll start having problems with WNCN, as it moves to physical channel 8. WTVD (11.1) will move to physical channel 9. Physical channels 8 and 9 are in the VHF range but the CM-4228HD is mainly a UHF antenna. It does have some response at the high-end of VHF, but I'll have to wait and see how my set-up performs.


I noticed the same thing. WRAL and WRAZ used to be the strongest signal (I have the same attic-mounted antenna and I am in Cary, a lot closer to the Garner towers) but then started having issues about the same time you noticed it, so I do not think it is your setup. I haven't noticed as much lately as I have not been using as much OTA HD as I am on my 2 year introductory offer of AT&T Gigapower internet + uVerse, so I have been getting my local HD channels via uVerse. Not sure why those Capital Broadcasting stations started exhibiting this issue, but as you say, it may change when the channel frequencies change.


----------



## Bruce Watson

*WRAL screwed up sound, or network feed?*

Wife is downstairs watching ice skating tonight on WRAL 5.1 channel. She called me down because the sound is wonky. And is it ever. Some kind of a nasty pumping artifact, like a compressor gone nutty or maybe some kind of weird phasing problem. She likes to dump the center channel during her ice skating shows because the commentators never cease to annoy her -- and with the dialog out, you can really hear the L/R/surrounds going a bit crazy. 

So I checked other channels and don't get this distortion anywhere but WRAL. Which means it's WRAL's OTA signal that's the problem; it's not me or my equipment. 

Is this a WRAL thing? Or is it the NBC feed coming out of the truck in Detroit?

I'm asking because if wife isn't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy.  Anyone know what's up?

Oh yes, this started at about 8:00pm EST, 25-Jan-2019, for the record.


----------



## ejb1980

Bruce Watson said:


> Wife is downstairs watching ice skating tonight on WRAL 5.1 channel. She called me down because the sound is wonky. And is it ever. Some kind of a nasty pumping artifact, like a compressor gone nutty or maybe some kind of weird phasing problem. She likes to dump the center channel during her ice skating shows because the commentators never cease to annoy her -- and with the dialog out, you can really hear the L/R/surrounds going a bit crazy.
> 
> So I checked other channels and don't get this distortion anywhere but WRAL. Which means it's WRAL's OTA signal that's the problem; it's not me or my equipment.
> 
> Is this a WRAL thing? Or is it the NBC feed coming out of the truck in Detroit?
> 
> I'm asking because if wife isn't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy.  Anyone know what's up?
> 
> Oh yes, this started at about 8:00pm EST, 25-Jan-2019, for the record.


I have three NBC affiliates - WBTS Boston, WPTZ Plattsburgh NY, and WNBC NYC. All three have good audio in the surrounds during the ice skating tonight (Friday). Although I must say that I have never heard an event that sounded so different on three different stations - treble levels, bass levels, stereo separation. Fascinating. You'd think that'd be standard in a digital broadcast. No single one is the best - they all vary on different things. Maybe because I am hearing it more because I am listening closely because of your post. But no distortion. This is via Directv. WPTZ OTA is okay, too.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Thanks for your troubleshooting help ejb1980. 

I sent an email about WRAL's sound problem last night to the address on their website for engineering; have not had a reply and don't really expect one. But whatever it was, WRAL seems to have fixed it. Wife is downstairs as I write this happily watching more ice skating on WRAL, and it sounds just fine today. 

I like this "trick" of dropping the center channel. Often works with all kinds of sports. When the announcers won't shut up and let you just watch the darn game... sometimes it's just the ticket. But sometimes the broadcaster insists on spreading the announcers across the entire front L/C/R. Then you're out of luck. Sigh... But just the idea that I can shut John McEnroe up and watch some tennis without his constant yammering...


----------



## eacalhoun

I figured "Raleigh" would be at the top or near the top of this forum list with comments pertaining to the sudden departure of WRAL's Greg Fishel. All I can say is, "wow", and what a sad way to depart for someone who has been in a high-profile position and at the SAME station for almost 40 years. All of that time, dedication, being THE weather face for not only WRAL but for a wide-swath of central and eastern NC - and it all ends with a starchy, unceremonious, 30-sec read from management by an anchor. Had this played out otherwise, there would have been at least a month's worth of accolades, well-wishes, retro clips, and other reflections on his career. He - along with other WRAL weather staff - was also the weather voice for many NC radio stations via the North Carolina News Network. What a sad and unfortunate way it all went down...


----------



## gillcup

eacalhoun said:


> I figured "Raleigh" would be at the top or near the top of this forum list with comments pertaining to the sudden departure of WRAL's Greg Fishel. All I can say is, "wow", and what a sad way to depart for someone who has been in a high-profile position and at the SAME station for almost 40 years. All of that time, dedication, being THE weather face for not only WRAL but for a wide-swath of central and eastern NC - and it all ends with a starchy, unceremonious, 30-sec read from management by an anchor. Had this played out otherwise, there would have been at least a month's worth of accolades, well-wishes, retro clips, and other reflections on his career. He - along with other WRAL weather staff - was also the weather voice for many NC radio stations via the North Carolina News Network. What a sad and unfortunate way it all went down...


I agree that the way they did this was very strange. I don't know what Greg's problems are, but you think he would have just retired and WRAL would have dealt with it in a discreet manner. No need to air his dirty laundry like that. He must have really done something to anger the management to get this kind of treatment.


----------



## jspENC

I seriously doubt Greg was the problem. Does anyone still watch? If they did "say goodbye" by reading something pre written like that, after like eaclhoun said of nearly 40 years of building the station to what it was, that was a disgrace.


----------



## Bruce Watson

jspENC said:


> I seriously doubt Greg was the problem.


Looks like a Greg problem to me:

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article226198385.html

If you don't want to bother reading the story, here's the last part of his statement:

"God is leading me in a new direction. For years i have stated that i trust God, but i wonder if that statement was more intellectually based than from the heart. Now i want to learn how to truly walk with God each day and trust Him to lead me in the direction i need to go. He’s blessed me in so many ways for almost 62 years. I hope and pray that there are at least a few more blessings to come. Thank you all again so much for your love and support!"


----------



## jspENC

Bruce Watson said:


> Looks like a Greg problem to me:
> 
> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article226198385.html
> 
> If you don't want to bother reading the story, here's the last part of his statement:
> 
> "God is leading me in a new direction. For years i have stated that i trust God, but i wonder if that statement was more intellectually based than from the heart. Now i want to learn how to truly walk with God each day and trust Him to lead me in the direction i need to go. He’s blessed me in so many ways for almost 62 years. I hope and pray that there are at least a few more blessings to come. Thank you all again so much for your love and support!"



Almost sounds like he is going to become a minister. One station near me had a Met do that. Also we had one that went to work for a competitor... Time will tell as it always does.


Still doesn't explain the brief and sudden bolt and 30 sec station response.


----------



## NCCaniac

jspENC said:


> Almost sounds like he is going to become a minister. One station near me had a Met do that. Also we had one that went to work for a competitor... Time will tell as it always does.
> 
> 
> Still doesn't explain the brief and sudden bolt and 30 sec station response.



Another key part in that article is this....

Fishel’s statement cited “personal challenges over the last year,” which he says have impacted his “ability to work effectively and professionally.”

I have no knowledge of what the issue was, but this sounds like a "terms of employment behavior" issue and they allowed him to resign rather than fire him due to his long standing history at the station and being the chief meteorologist. It sounds more to me like he is turning to his faith to help with whatever personal issues are involved.

Read more here: https://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article226198385.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## ncted

I am looking for antenna selection help for post-repack reception. I had previously used a Clearstream 2V at my old house in northeast Durham, and sometimes struggled to get ABC 11, depending on weather. I now live in southwest Durham, and I am looking for a new OTA antenna to use once my Dish contract is up. Here is my current TV Fool report:

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=90387fb5cb0823

WRAL and WRAZ seem to be missing for some reason?

It looks like everything I would expect to receive is going to be in High VHF and lower UHF after the repack:

https://www.rabbitears.info/repackc...state=&mktid=35&owner=&sort=&ph=&lss=&status=

Does anyone have any suggestions for a single antenna solution that isn't overly obtrusive to receive the following channels?

WRAL
WRAZ
WNCN
WLFL
WTVD
WUNC (like to have, not required)

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Retspin

ncted said:


> I am looking for antenna selection help for post-repack reception. I had previously used a Clearstream 2V at my old house in northeast Durham, and sometimes struggled to get ABC 11, depending on weather. I now live in southwest Durham, and I am looking for a new OTA antenna to use once my Dish contract is up. Here is my current TV Fool report:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=90387fb5cb0823
> 
> 
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ seem to be missing for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like everything I would expect to receive is going to be in High VHF and lower UHF after the repack:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rabbitears.info/repackc...state=&mktid=35&owner=&sort=&ph=&lss=&status=
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a single antenna solution that isn't overly obtrusive to receive the following channels?
> 
> 
> 
> WRAL
> 
> WRAZ
> 
> WNCN
> 
> WLFL
> 
> WTVD
> 
> WUNC (like to have, not required)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted




You’re going to need a VHF and UHF combo antenna like this:

https://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=HD7694P

You might even be able to get a few Triad channels on the backside of the antenna. A preamp might also help you at your location.


----------



## ncted

Retspin said:


> You’re going to need a VHF and UHF combo antenna like this:
> 
> https://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=HD7694P
> 
> You might even be able to get a few Triad channels on the backside of the antenna. A preamp might also help you at your location.


Thanks for the recommendation. Since you think I might be able to get Greensboro stations, does that mean you think I should be able to get WUNC (Chapel Hill) with this antenna in the same way?


----------



## Retspin

ncted said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Since you think I might be able to get Greensboro stations, does that mean you think I should be able to get WUNC (Chapel Hill) with this antenna in the same way?




Yes you should receive WUNC, even though your TV Fool doesn’t even list it. They must be having software trouble since it omits 5 and 50 too. They should be among your strongest signals.


----------



## ncted

Retspin said:


> Yes you should receive WUNC, even though your TV Fool doesn’t even list it. They must be having software trouble since it omits 5 and 50 too. They should be among your strongest signals.


OK. Cool. I wasn't sure as the transmitter for WUNC is in a different direction than everything else from my location.


----------



## dundakitty

ncted said:


> I am looking for antenna selection help for post-repack reception. I had previously used a Clearstream 2V at my old house in northeast Durham, and sometimes struggled to get ABC 11, depending on weather. I now live in southwest Durham, and I am looking for a new OTA antenna to use once my Dish contract is up. Here is my current TV Fool report:
> 
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=90387fb5cb0823
> 
> WRAL and WRAZ seem to be missing for some reason?
> 
> It looks like everything I would expect to receive is going to be in High VHF and lower UHF after the repack:
> 
> https://www.rabbitears.info/repackc...state=&mktid=35&owner=&sort=&ph=&lss=&status=
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a single antenna solution that isn't overly obtrusive to receive the following channels?
> 
> WRAL
> WRAZ
> WNCN
> WLFL
> WTVD
> WUNC (like to have, not required)
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


A friend in south east Durham just bought one of these:
https://www.1byone.com/amplified-outdoor-digital-hdtv-antenna-85-miles-range.html

I have a home-made hourglass antenna for VHF and a channel master CM-4228HD for UHF, both mounted in my attic.
Here's info on the hourglass antenna:
http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop
I built the seven-rod reflector version.


----------



## p0cketz

i also wanted to state my WRAL and FOX50 reception has gotten terrible the past few months. I've never had any problems for about 20 years. All other channels come in fine as usual but 5.1 and fox50 are both pixelated choppy and sometimes no signal at all. I live in youngsville, nc and have a large rooftop antenna pointed directly at the wral tower (South East from my location). ive checked all kinds of stuff, new matching transformer, new cable, cleaned all metal contact surfaces. Only thing left to try is a new antenna, mine is pretty old now, but since all the other channels still come in fine im doubting its the antenna.


----------



## tylerSC

Perhaps Clearstream 4MAX or 4V if VHF dipole is strong enough. UHF gain should be good. And perhaps Winegard LNA200 or RCA preamp.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

No problems with WRAL or WRAZ here. I'm 65 miles from the transmitter. Using a 91XG in my attic.


----------



## p0cketz

p0cketz said:


> i also wanted to state my WRAL and FOX50 reception has gotten terrible the past few months. I've never had any problems for about 20 years. All other channels come in fine as usual but 5.1 and fox50 are both pixelated choppy and sometimes no signal at all. I live in youngsville, nc and have a large rooftop antenna pointed directly at the wral tower (South East from my location). ive checked all kinds of stuff, new matching transformer, new cable, cleaned all metal contact surfaces. Only thing left to try is a new antenna, mine is pretty old now, but since all the other channels still come in fine im doubting its the antenna.


UPDATE: It has been the WIND. the days i couldnt get reception it was very windy. My neighbor planted some trees that have now grown big enough to be directly in the pointed path of my antenna. The trees sway in the wind and cause a multipath interference. On non windy days i get perfect reception.


----------



## Retspin

p0cketz said:


> UPDATE: It has been the WIND. the days i couldnt get reception it was very windy. My neighbor planted some trees that have now grown big enough to be directly in the pointed path of my antenna. The trees sway in the wind and cause a multipath interference. On non windy days i get perfect reception.




You might have better luck with those two channels after the repack. Right now they are on 48 and 49 and they will be relocating to the bottom of the uhf band. It may get better, or it may get worse.


----------



## jminer1

*WRAL-DT3 (StartTV)*

Does anyone know anything about WRAL-DT3?

It was added as channel 5-3 (StartTV) on my TiVo programming guide quite a while ago, but still doesn't seem to actually be broadcasting yet. Google searching for WRAL-DT3 pretty much just yields a bunch of programming guides (including WRAL's) which also include StartTV on 5-3 as if it's up and running, but it's not. 

I can't find any other information about it from the WRAL side. From the StartTV side (https://www.starttv.com/wheretowatch/) it shows Raleigh/WRAL/5.3 as coming soon, which I guess confirms it's not actually broadcasting in this market yet, but no other information.

Does anyone have any knowledge on WRAL-DT3 and when it might get turned on?


----------



## ncted

Can anyone recommend an antenna installer in the Triangle? I can't seem to find one. I need someone who knows what they are doing as I have:


1. Lots of trees
2. A house that is down slope 



As a result, I am going to need the antenna on the roof or chimney, which I am not comfortable doing myself. I know Dish offers antenna installation, but apparently only the Dinova Boss Mix. I'd be willing to give that a try if it had better VHF gain. Anyway, if anyone has recommendations, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## idiotcontrol

jminer1 said:


> Does anyone know anything about WRAL-DT3?
> 
> It was added as channel 5-3 (StartTV) on my TiVo programming guide quite a while ago, but still doesn't seem to actually be broadcasting yet. Google searching for WRAL-DT3 pretty much just yields a bunch of programming guides (including WRAL's) which also include StartTV on 5-3 as if it's up and running, but it's not.
> 
> I can't find any other information about it from the WRAL side. From the StartTV side (https://www.starttv.com/wheretowatch/) it shows Raleigh/WRAL/5.3 as coming soon, which I guess confirms it's not actually broadcasting in this market yet, but no other information.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge on WRAL-DT3 and when it might get turned on?



Probably start of the month. WRAZ has also added a .3 and is broadcasting color bars. No idea what is planned there. Maybe Court TV? Still haven't seen the .3 for WRAL fire up though.


----------



## idiotcontrol

jminer1 said:


> Does anyone know anything about WRAL-DT3?
> 
> It was added as channel 5-3 (StartTV) on my TiVo programming guide quite a while ago, but still doesn't seem to actually be broadcasting yet. Google searching for WRAL-DT3 pretty much just yields a bunch of programming guides (including WRAL's) which also include StartTV on 5-3 as if it's up and running, but it's not.
> 
> I can't find any other information about it from the WRAL side. From the StartTV side (https://www.starttv.com/wheretowatch/) it shows Raleigh/WRAL/5.3 as coming soon, which I guess confirms it's not actually broadcasting in this market yet, but no other information.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge on WRAL-DT3 and when it might get turned on?



WRAL 3 StartTV is now live ota.


----------



## jamieh1

50-3 could be Heroes and Icons
Here in the Greenville market we got Start Tv and Heroes and Icons added on our NBC station sub channels.


----------



## tylerSC

jrelmore said:


> Cary reception has been horrible the past week for 4.1-4, 5.1, 11.1, 22.1 maybe others. 11.1 normally comes in fine in rain.
> Re-scan no help. Roof-top with amp/booster for 10+ years.
> 
> Is there a way to check if the antennae farm is under maintenance?


Perhaps changes due to repack preparation or possibly just due to weather conditions. But some stations may have temporary antennas and facilities as they prepare to install new repack transmitter and antennas in the coming months. Some markets transition in September.


----------



## dundakitty

tylerSC said:


> Perhaps changes due to repack preparation or possibly just due to weather conditions. But some stations may have temporary antennas and facilities as they prepare to install new repack transmitter and antennas in the coming months. Some markets transition in September.


WUNC (4.1) transitions from physical 25 to physical 20 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
WRAL (5.1) transitions from physical 48 to physical 17 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
WTVD (11.1) transitions from physical 11 to physical 9 in repacking phase 9, from March 14 2020 to May 1, 2020.
WLFL (22.1) transitions from physical 27 to physical 18 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
WNCN (17.1) transitions from physical 17 to physical 8 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
WRAZ (50.1) transitions from physical 49 to physical 15 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.

Notice that WRAL moves to physical 17, currently occupied by WNCN. They're going to have to coordinate closely.
WTVD (11.1) doesn't move until next year.


----------



## jspENC

Kind of odd, but I have been able to pick up WRAL lately. I haven't picked any of the others up though. I do believe some channels are on low power right now working to get set up for the channel change. The ION near me is weaker than normal, and they have a permit for a temporary antenna.


----------



## zinger919

Glad I found this thread. I thought it was just me. Home made indoor antenna worked well until ~ a month ago. Had to re-position, add, combine, boost, etc to get a good signal for all channels. WTVD 11 was especially problematic. I'm ~ 24 miles west of the Clayton antennas. Hope this repack is not the beginning of the end for ota TV.


----------



## ncted

https://www.newsobserver.com/entertainment/article231675408.html#storylink=sectionheadlines


----------



## Steve347

*Cary, NC - High house & Maynard - Get Rid of Rotor?*

I currently have an ancient Winegard 8200 on the roof and cheap (at the time) Chanel Master rotor. I have grown tired of having to twist the rotor for every different channel. It gets out of calibration easily and is balky in cold weather. I have been using a compromise fixed location but now that the repack is happening this is no longer working. Most of my desired stations are either ESE or WNW. 

I was considering a Clearstream 4Max but it is kind of spendy at $150+ for a 4 bay bowtie sans reflector and a single high VHF dipole. The nice thing about the 4max and this location is that it is bi-directional at the cost of gain, which it looks like I probably don't need.

The repack is removing 11 and adding 8 & 9 on high VHF. which may be an issue for the 4max and its reduced gain.

What are your thoughts? Any alternatives?


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> I currently have an ancient Winegard 8200 on the roof and cheap (at the time) Chanel Master rotor. I have grown tired of having to twist the rotor for every different channel. It gets out of calibration easily and is balky in cold weather. I have been using a compromise fixed location but now that the repack is happening this is no longer working. Most of my desired stations are either ESE or WNW.
> 
> I was considering a Clearstream 4Max but it is kind of spendy at $150+ for a 4 bay bowtie sans reflector and a single high VHF dipole. The nice thing about the 4max and this location is that it is bi-directional at the cost of gain, which it looks like I probably don't need.
> 
> The repack is removing 11 and adding 8 & 9 on high VHF. which may be an issue for the 4max and its reduced gain.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Any alternatives?


I live in Durham, near Southpoint. I was able to pick up everything with a simple RCA Yagi in my attic, which was unamplified.


https://www.rcaantennas.net/outdoor/?sku=ANT751R


https://www.amazon.com/RCA-Compact-...words=rca+751&qid=1561479767&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## tylerSC

ncted said:


> I live in Durham, near Southpoint. I was able to pick up everything with a simple RCA Yagi in my attic, which was unamplified.
> 
> 
> https://www.rcaantennas.net/outdoor/?sku=ANT751R
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RCA-Compact-...words=rca+751&qid=1561479767&s=gateway&sr=8-2


That small RCA yagi is made by Winegard and is a good antenna. But the Amazon version is better than the Walmart version.


----------



## jrelmore

WRAL 5.x and 50.x channels no longer appear on TVFool as available to my Cary rooftop antennae. I tried to Messenger them, with no response. Just curious when they will be back on the air?


----------



## Trip in VA

TVFool has not been updated in more than a year and there's no sign it will be updated again anytime soon. The database has been slowly getting worse and worse.

- Trip


----------



## Bruce Watson

jrelmore said:


> WRAL 5.x and 50.x channels no longer appear on TVFool as available to my Cary rooftop antennae. I tried to Messenger them, with no response. Just curious when they will be back on the air?


They are on the air now. I don't have any problem receiving either of them. Then again, I'm less than 13 miles from the Garner antenna farm.

As to when TVFool might update their database, I have no idea.


----------



## ncted

I've had better luck with antennaweb.org of late. BTW: that site is powered by TitanTV.com. Capital Broadcasting, owners of WRAL/Fox 50, are investors in TitanTV.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> I live in Durham, near Southpoint. I was able to pick up everything with a simple RCA Yagi in my attic, which was unamplified.


The antenna that you referenced is not designed for high VHF so how does it currently work for channel 11?

Coming soon 11 will be going away replaced by 8 & 9 on high VHF. This may create some future challenges for you.


----------



## tylerSC

Steve347 said:


> The antenna that you referenced is not designed for high VHF so how does it currently work for channel 11?
> 
> Coming soon 11 will be going away replaced by 8 & 9 on high VHF. This may create some future challenges for you.


That RCA antenna has both VHF and UHF elements if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Steve347

tylerSC said:


> That RCA antenna has both VHF and UHF elements if I am not mistaken.


kind of hard to tell from photos and without dimensions of the elements. It is also a corner reflector with gain primarily in a single direction.

Unfortunately, it won't really help me out since I pretty much need to get the Garner antenna farm and almost opposite direction for WUNC (PBS).


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> The antenna that you referenced is not designed for high VHF so how does it currently work for channel 11?
> 
> Coming soon 11 will be going away replaced by 8 & 9 on high VHF. This may create some future challenges for you.


I believe you are mistaken. The RCA ANT751E is designed to pick up "both UHF and VHF stations."

Channel 11 was one of the channels that comes in at 100%, unlike WRAL. As WUNC is in almost in the opposite direction of the majority of the towers for me, it is a very similar situation for me. I am closer to WUNC than you , but I would still expect you to be able to receive it with the antenna. Worse case, you could add a small amp to boost reception.


----------



## jspENC

jrelmore said:


> Starting to believe my amp CM7778 is showing age indicated by no longer enabling 5.x channels.
> 
> New concern with Ch#11.x regarding the repack. I have a CM4228 digital antennae, but I made a half wavelength antennae specifically for CH#11.x It was over a decade ago and don't know the dimensions. Might I have to make a new antennae for 11.x?



I would suggest just buying a Newark / Stellar Labs VHF hi antenna. They are only about 30ish. $ If you are 30 miles or less from the TV tower, you do not need a powerful preamp. If you are running more than 2 TV's from one antenna, get a powered splitter instead of a preamp. FM radio is strong around the triangle, and can make TV reception difficult if you are amping things up.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> I believe you are mistaken. The RCA ANT751E is designed to pick up "both UHF and VHF stations."


Been looking at too many antennas lately! You are correct it is rated for high VHF but as with most of these antennas there is no real specifications listed.

I have a big yagi now and it is proving too directional for a single position any more, hence my search for other alternatives.


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> Been looking at too many antennas lately! You are correct it is rated for high VHF but as with most of these antennas there is no real specifications listed.
> 
> I have a big yagi now and it is proving too directional for a single position any more, hence my search for other alternatives.


I didn't find it to be overly directional FWIW. I am not on a completely straight line between WUNC and the main antennas. As with anything, YMMV.


----------



## tylerSC

jspENC said:


> I would suggest just buying a Newark / Stellar Labs VHF hi antenna. They are only about 30ish. $ If you are 30 miles or less from the TV tower, you do not need a powerful preamp. If you are running more than 2 TV's from one antenna, get a powered splitter instead of a preamp. FM radio is strong around the triangle, and can make TV reception difficult if you are amping things up.


I would install a FM trap before the distro amp. Helped at my location with problem 13.


----------



## kbgl

Has anyone had problems with audio on 11.1 when the weather warning is scrolling at the bottom of the screen? My sisters TV looses all audio. It comes back on as soon as the weather warning is removed. She says that the audio also goes off when they run an advertisement for their weather people, or show. I have a second TV of the same brand that is older, and it works fine. It's an Insignia TV. I checked all audio options in the menu of both tvs, and there's nothing that corrects the problem.


----------



## ncted

kbgl said:


> Has anyone had problems with audio on 11.1 when the weather warning is scrolling at the bottom of the screen? My sisters TV looses all audio. It comes back on as soon as the weather warning is removed. She says that the audio also goes off when they run an advertisement for their weather people, or show. I have a second TV of the same brand that is older, and it works fine. It's an Insignia TV. I checked all audio options in the menu of both tvs, and there's nothing that corrects the problem.



I used to have issues with ABC 11 when they would run weather scrolls years ago. I am not using OTA right now though. I think maybe it switches from 5.1DD to something else when they add the scroll, but that is just a guess.


----------



## jspENC

kbgl said:


> Has anyone had problems with audio on 11.1 when the weather warning is scrolling at the bottom of the screen? My sisters TV looses all audio. It comes back on as soon as the weather warning is removed. She says that the audio also goes off when they run an advertisement for their weather people, or show. I have a second TV of the same brand that is older, and it works fine. It's an Insignia TV. I checked all audio options in the menu of both tvs, and there's nothing that corrects the problem.



You may have the "SAP" option turned on... (Secondary Audio Program) option on the audio menu of the TV. Some remotes have a "SAP" button, others have to be turned on in the main menu. What is supposed to happen is when the crawl goes on, a digital voice takes over to read the crawl if the SAP audio is activated.


----------



## jrelmore

tylerSC said:


> Perhaps changes due to repack preparation or possibly just due to weather conditions. But some stations may have temporary antennas and facilities as they prepare to install new repack transmitter and antennas in the coming months. Some markets transition in September.


Solved!
My 10+ year old CM7778 preamp failed in the upper channels. 
Replaced with Wineguard LN-200 and all channels restored. 
In the process learned that the antennae CM4228 works as stand-alone. No longer need a separate VHF antennae. But in no hurry to climb the roof and remove VHF. 

Basics: CM4228 is 30' high mounted to roof, 2.5' coax from antennae to LN-200 preamp located in attic space, 8" coax to the power inserter, 36' coax to crawl space splitter, powers 2 TVs.


----------



## tylerSC

jrelmore said:


> Solved!
> My 10+ year old CM7778 preamp failed in the upper channels.
> Replaced with Wineguard LN-200 and all channels restored.
> In the process learned that the antennae CM4228 works as stand-alone. No longer need a separate VHF antennae. But in no hurry to climb the roof and remove VHF.
> 
> Basics: CM4228 is 30' high mounted to roof, 2.5' coax from antennae to LN-200 preamp located in attic space, 8" coax to the power inserter, 36' coax to crawl space splitter, powers 2 TVs.


Those 8bay UHF antennas can pull in High VHF in certain suburban areas if there is a strong signal. But keep an eye out in the coming days as there could be dropouts due to atmospheric conditions. At those times a dedicated VHF antenna may preserve the signal. But you may luck out after all.


----------



## ncted

tylerSC said:


> Those 8bay UHF antennas can pull in High VHF in certain suburban areas if there is a strong signal. But keep an eye out in the coming days as there could be dropouts due to atmospheric conditions. At those times a dedicated VHF antenna may preserve the signal. But you may luck out after all.



I used to have a CM4228 that would pull in ABC11 most of the time, but it wasn’t reliable enough for full time use. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> WUNC (4.1) transitions from physical 25 to physical 20 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
> WRAL (5.1) transitions from physical 48 to physical 17 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
> WTVD (11.1) transitions from physical 11 to physical 9 in repacking phase 9, from March 14 2020 to May 1, 2020.
> WLFL (22.1) transitions from physical 27 to physical 18 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
> WNCN (17.1) transitions from physical 17 to physical 8 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
> WRAZ (50.1) transitions from physical 49 to physical 15 in repacking phase 5, from August 3 to September 6.
> 
> Notice that WRAL moves to physical 17, currently occupied by WNCN. They're going to have to coordinate closely.
> WTVD (11.1) doesn't move until next year.



Is this why most of the channels look so bad? My goodness (WRAL, ABC 11, FOX 50). I watched the World Series on the FoxNow app because it looked better.


----------



## jspENC

bhambrad said:


> Is this why most of the channels look so bad? My goodness (WRAL, ABC 11, FOX 50). I watched the World Series on the FoxNow app because it looked better.



No.


Are you on cable TV? Itlooks bad compared to everything else.


----------



## bhambrad

jspENC said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Are you on cable TV? Itlooks bad compared to everything else.


No. I've been on OTA since the early days. I guess too many sub-channels. I came from a market with less multicasting.

FWIW, It just looks really bad of late. I've been watching for over a year.


----------



## dundakitty

bhambrad said:


> No. I've been on OTA since the early days. I guess too many sub-channels. I came from a market with less multicasting.
> 
> FWIW, It just looks really bad of late. I've been watching for over a year.


WRAL started getting bad for me in May of 2017. The last few months the signal has really gone down hill. It used to be my strongest channel, now it's unwatchable.
I'm hoping it has to do with preparing for the repacking. Hopefully by September it'll get sorted out.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> WRAL started getting bad for me in May of 2017. The last few months the signal has really gone down hill. It used to be my strongest channel, now it's unwatchable.
> I'm hoping it has to do with preparing for the repacking. Hopefully by September it'll get sorted out.


I'm not sure about the signal levels. I'm developing / using a very small prototype fractal antenna of mine and I haven't been in the area long enough to know how they should be. ABC and CBS are the most difficult for me to work with. I'm in west Cary

I was talking about the poor quality of the picture. Soft picture with lots of artifacting.


----------



## dundakitty

bhambrad said:


> I'm not sure about the signal levels. I'm developing / using a very small prototype fractal antenna of mine and I haven't been in the area long enough to know how they should be. ABC and CBS are the most difficult for me to work with. I'm in west Cary
> 
> I was talking about the poor quality of the picture. Soft picture with lots of artifacting.


ABC (WTVD) is on physical channel 11, (201 MHz center) VHF-Hi. It will be moving to physical channel 9 (189 MHz center) in March of next year.
CBS (WNCN) is on physical channel 17, (491 MHz center) UHF. It will be moving to physical channel 8 (183 MHz center) by September of this year.
NBC (WRAL) is on physical channel 48, (677 MHz center) UHF. It will be moving to physical channel 17 (491 MHz center) by September of this year.

If you're having problems with ABC and CBS now, You'll probably have problems with ABC, CBS, and NBC after the repacking.
Right now WNCN is the strongest station I receive in Southeast Durham.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> ABC (WTVD) is on physical channel 11, (201 MHz center) VHF-Hi. It will be moving to physical channel 9 (189 MHz center) in March of next year.
> CBS (WNCN) is on physical channel 17, (491 MHz center) UHF. It will be moving to physical channel 8 (183 MHz center) by September of this year.
> NBC (WRAL) is on physical channel 48, (677 MHz center) UHF. It will be moving to physical channel 17 (491 MHz center) by September of this year.
> 
> If you're having problems with ABC and CBS now, You'll probably have problems with ABC, CBS, and NBC after the repacking.
> Right now WNCN is the strongest station I receive in Southeast Durham.


Thanks for the info!

I spent a few hours this afternoon and I got a new prototype to pull them all in. I'm going to keep working on new designs to improve gain etc. What type of antenna are you using in Durham? Do you use an amp?


----------



## dundakitty

bhambrad said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I spent a few hours this afternoon and I got a new prototype to pull them all in. I'm going to keep working on new designs to improve gain etc. What type of antenna are you using in Durham? Do you use an amp?


I have a CM-4228HD in the attic combined with an hour-glass loop VHF antenna I built ( see http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop) I built the 7-reflector rod version. Both are in the attic, side-by-side, about three feet apart. I tried the antennas individually, combined with a uhf/vhf combiner, and combined with a standard combiner. I have identical 6-foot runs of RG-6 between the antennas and the combiner.
The best performance was a standard combiner, probably because the CM-4228HD has some gain in the Hi-VHF range.
I added an LTE filter over a year ago and saw a very slight improvement.

I use a four-port distribution amp at the end of a 50' run of RG-6. 

Early on I tried this antenna:
https://www.amazon.com/Frequency-Cutter-Digital-Antenna-CC-17/dp/B00E9G98R2

It didn't work out for me so I replaced it with the CM-4228HD. I continued having problems with WTVD (VHF-Hi) so I added the hour-glass loop.

I'm waiting now for phase 5 of the repacking to complete this summer. I'm expecting to have to replace my antennas. I might replace the CM-422HD with this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Ultimate-Outdoor-TV-Antenna/254113184974


----------



## jspENC

Since WTVD is "circularly polarized", wouldn't a set of "rabbit ears" have been the best choice? WTVD was "horizontally polarized" when it first went digital, and when there were so many issues with the signal being reported, they switched.


----------



## ncted

dundakitty said:


> I have a CM-4228HD in the attic combined with an hour-glass loop VHF antenna I built ( see http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop) I built the 7-reflector rod version. Both are in the attic, side-by-side, about three feet apart. I tried the antennas individually, combined with a uhf/vhf combiner, and combined with a standard combiner. I have identical 6-foot runs of RG-6 between the antennas and the combiner.
> The best performance was a standard combiner, probably because the CM-4228HD has some gain in the Hi-VHF range.
> I added an LTE filter over a year ago and saw a very slight improvement.
> 
> I use a four-port distribution amp at the end of a 50' run of RG-6.
> 
> Early on I tried this antenna:
> https://www.amazon.com/Frequency-Cutter-Digital-Antenna-CC-17/dp/B00E9G98R2
> 
> It didn't work out for me so I replaced it with the CM-4228HD. I continued having problems with WTVD (VHF-Hi) so I added the hour-glass loop.
> 
> I'm waiting now for phase 5 of the repacking to complete this summer. I'm expecting to have to replace my antennas. I might replace the CM-422HD with this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Ultimate-Outdoor-TV-Antenna/254113184974



I live in South Durham, between 751 and Fayetteville Rd. 



I got a CM-4221HD this week with a CM 7778 pre-amp. These are in currently installed in my attic. I don't have room for a 4228 in the attic. WTVD actually has the highest signal. In fact, I think the pre-amp might be over-driving it as I get the occasional break up even though the signal doesn't drop. I was considering trying an attenuator to see if that helps. I am also curious how much the LTE filter helped. I considered getting one, but I thought it was probably better to wait until after the repack and get one that will filter out Band 71.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> I have a CM-4228HD in the attic combined with an hour-glass loop VHF antenna I built ( see http://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop) I built the 7-reflector rod version. Both are in the attic, side-by-side, about three feet apart. I tried the antennas individually, combined with a uhf/vhf combiner, and combined with a standard combiner. I have identical 6-foot runs of RG-6 between the antennas and the combiner.
> The best performance was a standard combiner, probably because the CM-4228HD has some gain in the Hi-VHF range.
> I added an LTE filter over a year ago and saw a very slight improvement.
> 
> I use a four-port distribution amp at the end of a 50' run of RG-6.
> 
> Early on I tried this antenna:
> https://www.amazon.com/Frequency-Cutter-Digital-Antenna-CC-17/dp/B00E9G98R2
> 
> It didn't work out for me so I replaced it with the CM-4228HD. I continued having problems with WTVD (VHF-Hi) so I added the hour-glass loop.
> 
> I'm waiting now for phase 5 of the repacking to complete this summer. I'm expecting to have to replace my antennas. I might replace the CM-422HD with this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Ultimate-Outdoor-TV-Antenna/254113184974



Is your signal of WTVD solid now? I added an CM LTE filter as well and it seemed to help on ABC 11 and FOX 50 on the signal meter. I need to tweak things a bit as WTVD is weaker during the day and have some minor dropouts this afternoon.

That's funny you found Danny Hodges antenna on eBay. I watch some his YouTubes for fun. "Hello Everybody!". I love when he starts ranting about unrelated stuff. I think you'd be better served with a DB4e from Antennas Direct with a VHF kit. They are a great company and been very happy with their products. I decided to make my own antennas now, but that's who I would use. If you want to go the homemade route, check out Kitztech.com. He has an antenna and one of the lowest noise preamps. I bet his antenna is awesome as his preamps. 

I looked at some of the bitrates last night and FOX 50 was under 9mb most of the time. Any idea what's coming on 50.3? The other channels averaged 11-13 mb. Anyone remember how awesome the full 19mb picture looked without sub channels? I hope they fix it before football season.


----------



## dundakitty

WTVD has a few drop-outs but is watchable.
The problem with the CM-4228HD is the PCB Balun box attenuating VHF signals. There's a significant dip at 200 MHz and an even bigger one at 186 MHz. I've been tempted to remove the balun and rebuild the phasing harness as outlined in https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/multibay/8bayrefl/cm4228hdhhhtsrsyrod

I might be having problems with FM interference. I'll have to try an FM filter, or replace the distribution amp with one that has a FM filter. I'm planning on spending time in the attic this fall. The surrounding trees don't help the reception.


----------



## idiotcontrol

WRAZ 50.2 now appears to be a 720 HD feed of MeTv. 50.3 is now 480i and blank.


----------



## ncted

FYI: I keep seeing ads for "Rescan Day" on WRAL. September 5 apparently. Not sure if that applies to all the channels in this phase of the repack or just WRAL.


----------



## dundakitty

ncted said:


> FYI: I keep seeing ads for "Rescan Day" on WRAL. September 5 apparently. Not sure if that applies to all the channels in this phase of the repack or just WRAL.


Phase 5 of the repack started on August 3rd and is supposed to be completed by September 6th.
WRAL (NBC) is moving to physical channel 17, which is currently occupied by WNCN (CBS). If WRAL says "rescan day" is September 5th, then WNCN will have moved to physical channel 8 by then too.
Most of the repack for this area is during phase 5.
WTVD (ABC) is moving from physical channel 11 to physical channel 9, but not until phase 9. Phase 9 runs March 14, 2020 until May 1, 2020.


----------



## conquistador

Now that the repack has entered the "testing" period, does that mean this is a good time to go ahead and start testing my current antenna setup with the new frequencies? Or is it better to wait until the repack is completed on Sep 6?


----------



## jimholcomb

conquistador said:


> Now that the repack has entered the "testing" period, does that mean this is a good time to go ahead and start testing my current antenna setup with the new frequencies? Or is it better to wait until the repack is completed on Sep 6?




I rescanned on one tv yesterday and another one this morning, nothing new has shown up.


----------



## tylerSC

jimholcomb said:


> I rescanned on one tv yesterday and another one this morning, nothing new has shown up.


Probably best to wait till Sept. 6. Don't know when certain stations may be testing. Probably have to coordinate with stations in neighboring markets using the same channel.


----------



## NCCaniac

tylerSC said:


> Probably best to wait till Sept. 6. Don't know when certain stations may be testing. Probably have to coordinate with stations in neighboring markets using the same channel.


CBS 17 out of Raleigh has started advertising to rescan on Sept. 6. See https://www.cbs17.com/rescan/


----------



## bhambrad

idiotcontrol said:


> WRAZ 50.2 now appears to be a 720 HD feed of MeTv. 50.3 is now 480i and blank.


This is cool to watch the Durham Bulls in HD. I'll likely watch more MiLB / Bulls now that its not a washed out / pixelated mess. Thanks for the info.


----------



## idiotcontrol

bhambrad said:


> This is cool to watch the Durham Bulls in HD. I'll likely watch more MiLB / Bulls now that its not a washed out / pixelated mess. Thanks for the info.



No problem. I'm so much more inclined to watch the games in HD now as opposed to SD. I've also watched a lot more of MeTV on Fox 50 as opposed to my local affiliate's SD feed. Glad WRAZ could do this!


It looks like WRAZ 3 will be affiliated with the new DABL diginet. DABL launches Sept 9.


----------



## bhambrad

*Phase 5 completion deadline moved to September 11 due to Hurricane Dorian.*



ncted said:


> FYI: I keep seeing ads for "Rescan Day" on WRAL. September 5 apparently. Not sure if that applies to all the channels in this phase of the repack or just WRAL.


FYI:
Phase 5 completion deadline moved to September 11 due to Hurricane Dorian.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hdtv-technical/2813969-avs-official-topic-fcc-television-spectrum-repack-16.html#post58508046


----------



## umekobass

*Trying to receive OTA again*

Hi all, I live in Cary, and need some help/advice to start receiving locals using an antenna. Here is the report number for my address: study_id=9037

I tried this about 15 years ago with poor results, but when a friend loaned me a Mohu, I scanned and was surprised that it picked most of the local stations, except wtvd. So I decided to dig out the old CM4228 and give it another try, likely mounted to the chimney on the back of the house.

Because I did not feel comfortable on the roof any more, I decided to use the services of a local “installer”. He told me that an attic location would be fine, although I sit low, and there is a wooded area consisting of hardwoods and pines, about 100’ behind the house, and is in the path to Clayton. So it went in the attic, and he said that I had very good signal levels, according to the tv. After I scanned, I was able to receive plenty of channels, including wfmy, and it seemed all was well.

Until Dorian passed by, on Thursday night. It was a little breezy, and moderate rain was falling, but I was getting freeze-ups and pixelation on both wral and wraz. It would come and go, but it was bad enough that I had to resort back to cable. All is well today.
I would greatly appreciate any advice or suggestions you guys can give? Is the wet roof the problem, or more likely the wet moving tree leaves or something else? I remember a wral engineer telling me years ago that wet pine needles can be very problematic.
Thank you.


----------



## Trip in VA

Here's your link. https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_id=9037

I would suggest waiting until after the 11th when the stations move to their new frequencies and see if the new lower frequencies for WRAL and WRAZ improve your reception. 

- Trip


----------



## abward

Is it just me? My Tivo cannot find any of the moved channels, after the rescan. It says it finds stuff, but the channels are blank when I tune to them. This does not apply to 11, which did not move (yet).

If I go into My Channels and override by selecting "WRAL HD" (instead of what it found, "WRALDT"), then I can get 5.1. So, for now, I have overridden what the scan did, for all channels that I could (did not work for for the 40.1 - 40.6)


----------



## vidiot1985

abward said:


> Is it just me? My Tivo cannot find any of the moved channels, after the rescan. It says it finds stuff, but the channels are blank when I tune to them. This does not apply to 11, which did not move (yet).
> 
> If I go into My Channels and override by selecting "WRAL HD" (instead of what it found, "WRALDT"), then I can get 5.1. So, for now, I have overridden what the scan did, for all channels that I could (did not work for for the 40.1 - 40.6)


Sounds like the problem you're seeing is a guide data issue where program names have been changed so that there's a mismatch between the program/channel ID in the signal vs what the guide says. I think WRAL used to be {WRALDT, WRALDT2, WRALDT3} or {WRAL-DT, WRAL-DT2, WRAL-DT3}, but now show up in the scan as {WRAL HD, WRAL DT, WRAL 3}.

For me, WNCN doesn't come in at all at VHF 8 even though WTVD comes in fine on VHF 11.

With some UHF antenna reconfiguration, I can also pull in WUNC at physical channel 20 just fine, similarly WRAL at 17 is good.

No luck with WRAZ at 15 so far, and I haven't bothered looking at the other channels yet.

Looks like it's going to take a bit of work for me to get stuff working as it was before the repack :-(.


----------



## sjay

I have TIVO Bolt and Spectrum cable card and all local Channels are OK this morning.
Are you guys on TIVO OTA?


----------



## abward

sjay said:


> I have TIVO Bolt and Spectrum cable card and all local Channels are OK this morning.
> Are you guys on TIVO OTA?


Yes. You don't need to rescan if you are not OTA.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Here in Winterville, I've lost WLFL and WRDC from RDU. I've seen WNCN though it's gone now. WRAL and WRAZ are coming and going. WTVD is now my strongest signal from RDU. What a mess!


----------



## abward

The guide was mostly empty.

I did a TiVo->Settings->Network Settings->TiVo Service Connection. It downloaded a bunch of (guide???) data from the mother ship (it took a few minutes). I left it on that screen while it was downloading and updating data.

The guide was still mostly empty. I redid a Channel Scan (I did not manually adjust anything after the scan this time).

This time the scan mostly worked, and almost all channels are there now (except the 40.x ones). The guide was still empty for most of the channels.

I re-pulled the guide data. The guide is still mostly empty. I guess I will wait and see if the data shows up later today.


----------



## abward

idiotcontrol said:


> Here in Winterville, I've lost WLFL and WRDC from RDU. I've seen WNCN though it's gone now. WRAL and WRAZ are coming and going. WTVD is now my strongest signal from RDU. What a mess!


Since the frequencies changed, you may need to readjust your antenna.

On my upstairs TV, which just has a cheapo flat antenna, I also lost some channels I used to get. So, I played around with the flat antenna and found a new (radically different) spot where I can get them all again.


----------



## jspENC

How is channel 8 working on 17's? I figured this would be the hardest to pick up after the change. I tried to pick up all these channels this morning, but didn't have any luck. I picked up stuff in New Jersey and Delaware though.


----------



## NCCaniac

Did not have time to do the rescan this morning before going to work, but since some people have talked about moving antennas, for my attic mounted antenna pointing at the tower farm in Garner, that should still stay pointing in the same direction I would think, no?


----------



## idiotcontrol

NCCaniac said:


> Did not have time to do the rescan this morning before going to work, but since some people have talked about moving antennas, for my attic mounted antenna pointing at the tower farm in Garner, that should still stay pointing in the same direction I would think, no?



I thought that too. Here in Winterville, before the change overnight, I could get all the channels there reliably day and night. Now, WTVD is the only one coming in loud and clear. No issues with it at all. The others, near to or completely out.


----------



## bhambrad

I was able to get them in by rotating a small multi-directional (non-amplified) prototype antenna I'm working on. 

I'm attaching 3 images to show last night before repack, this morning after repack and now after rotating same antenna to pick up WNCN. WNCN was not holding a signal before I rotated the antenna. 

BTW, This is the 2nd time in the morning I have picked up CBS 3 out of Charlotte. It was only brief, but love picking up distant stations.


----------



## OtakoB

Trip in VA said:


> I would suggest waiting until after the 11th when the stations move to their new frequencies and see if the new lower frequencies for WRAL and WRAZ improve your reception.
> 
> - Trip




After the rescan, RAL and RAZ are improved, but at a cost. WTVD may be a tad weaker but acceptable and 17 is lost. Any suggestions on how to get 17 back? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abward

OtakoB said:


> After the rescan, RAL and RAZ are improved, but at a cost. WTVD may be a tad weaker but acceptable and 17 is lost. Any suggestions on how to get 17 back? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you try re-orienting your antenna?


----------



## abward

So I sort of don't know what I am talking about. Maybe someone who does should chime in, but...

For the repack, the frequencies changed for many of the channels. A station that was on frequency 48 may now be on frequency 17. The different frequencies probably have different characteristics for reflection off of objects and different absorptions from other objects. Lower frequencies act different than higher frequencies. Therefore, I think it is entirely likely that you will want/need to reorient your antenna for optimal pickup with this new set of frequencies we have (and again in March? when WTVD changes).


----------



## jspENC

A tip I've found is that bowtie antennas work better for lower UHF frequencies. If you are using a yagi style, that worked well for upper channels I'm sure, and now you have most channels really low, and Yagi antennas are tuned for upper UHF.


A lot of you will need a VHF antenna, whether a single dipole or a larger setup like a Newark Stellar labs VHF high.


----------



## OtakoB

abward said:


> Did you try re-orienting your antenna?




Well it was fading in and out (mostly out) and I tried rotating it both directions, up to 15 degrees or so, with no improvement, and then could never really get it back to where it was before I moved it, which was poor to say the least.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vidiot1985

jspENC said:


> How is channel 8 working on 17's? I figured this would be the hardest to pick up after the change. I tried to pick up all these channels this morning, but didn't have any luck. I picked up stuff in New Jersey and Delaware though.


WNCN 17 on physical channel 8 seems to be working a little better for me tonight than earlier today. I don't know if it is more favorable atmospheric conditions or the most recent rabbit ears adjustments or something they've done with the signal that made things a little better. It's still not stable enough to actually watch a TV show, but at least now it is good enough for my tuner to get some metadata and be able to identify it as WNCN-HD.

As for the other channels I've been trying to tune, WTVD, WRAL and WUNC are still coming in strong for me while WRAZ isn't coming through at all on channel 15.

EDIT: Wow, something changed shortly after posting this message--WRAZ is now coming in a bit and is almost watchable despite my not having changed anything on my end of things.


----------



## idiotcontrol

I broke down my antenna setup here in Winterville last night and put everything back together. I managed to get back WRAL and WRAZ along with WTVD from RDU. I also captured WLFL, but it's unwatchable. I think they're at a really low reduced power; same as WRDC and WNCN which I can't pick up anymore.


----------



## vidiot1985

vidiot1985 said:


> WNCN 17 on physical channel 8 seems to be working a little better for me tonight than earlier today. I don't know if it is more favorable atmospheric conditions or the most recent rabbit ears adjustments or something they've done with the signal that made things a little better. It's still not stable enough to actually watch a TV show, but at least now it is good enough for my tuner to get some metadata and be able to identify it as WNCN-HD.
> 
> As for the other channels I've been trying to tune, WTVD, WRAL and WUNC are still coming in strong for me while WRAZ isn't coming through at all on channel 15.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, something changed shortly after posting this message--WRAZ is now coming in a bit and is almost watchable despite my not having changed anything on my end of things.


WNCN is coming in well enough to watch this morning (actually some late night test recordings look pretty good too). I guess I'll try some UHF antenna tweaks to see if I can pick up WRAZ without hosing WRAL and WUNC.


----------



## Retspin

idiotcontrol said:


> I broke down my antenna setup here in Winterville last night and put everything back together. I managed to get back WRAL and WRAZ along with WTVD from RDU. I also captured WLFL, but it's unwatchable. I think they're at a really low reduced power; same as WRDC and WNCN which I can't pick up anymore.




WNCN is on an aux antenna until they can get the new antenna mounted on the top of the tower. The signal is reduced somewhat for that reason.


----------



## vidiot1985

vidiot1985 said:


> WNCN is coming in well enough to watch this morning (actually some late night test recordings look pretty good too). I guess I'll try some UHF antenna tweaks to see if I can pick up WRAZ without hosing WRAL and WUNC.


OK, with a slight tilt more vertical and slight rotation on the vertical axis of the UHF antenna I'm getting WNCN (VHF 8), WTVD (VHF 11), WRAZ (UHF 15), WRAL (UHF 17) and WUNC (UHF 20) all strong and stable now. Woohoo!

Hopefully I won't have to mess around with this again when WTVD moves in a few months, but I probably won't be so lucky.


----------



## OtakoB

jspENC said:


> A lot of you will need a VHF antenna, whether a single dipole or a larger setup like a Newark Stellar labs VHF high.



Looks like both WRAZ and WRAL are also using interim antennas, and they are both very strong at my location using the (old style) CM4228, while WNCN is poor. I would like to keep the 4228, and am looking at the suggested Stellar Labs Hi-VHF antenna. Right now the 4228 is split by Antronix MRA4-8 into 4 taps (not sure if this is the best choice or it was all that the installer had on hand?)

What additional box or boxes would you recommend to combine the 2 antennas, and then split 4 ways? It would be nice if 2 of the splits could also be used for FM, but not mandatory.
Thank you. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jspENC

OtakoB said:


> Looks like both WRAZ and WRAL are also using interim antennas, and they are both very strong at my location using the (old style) CM4228, while WNCN is poor. I would like to keep the 4228, and am looking at the suggested Stellar Labs Hi-VHF antenna. Right now the 4228 is split by Antronix MRA4-8 into 4 taps (not sure if this is the best choice or it was all that the installer had on hand?)
> 
> What additional box or boxes would you recommend to combine the 2 antennas, and then split 4 ways? It would be nice if 2 of the splits could also be used for FM, but not mandatory.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Check out this topic on combiners. https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-hdtv-technical/1036829-best-uhf-vhf-combiner-6.html



I use the Radio Shack gold VHF/UHF. With this one, you can power pass UHF while not amplifying VHF if you choose. Sometimes VHF does not need amplification.


I use the smaller Stellar Labs VHF, and get 100% on WNCT which is over 40 miles out. I put it 4 ft below my UHF antenna. With a real VHF antenna, VHF reception is better than UHF believe it or not.


----------



## NCCaniac

OtakoB said:


> Looks like both WRAZ and WRAL are also using interim antennas, and they are both very strong at my location using the (old style) CM4228, while WNCN is poor. I would like to keep the 4228, and am looking at the suggested Stellar Labs Hi-VHF antenna. Right now the 4228 is split by Antronix MRA4-8 into 4 taps (not sure if this is the best choice or it was all that the installer had on hand?)
> 
> What additional box or boxes would you recommend to combine the 2 antennas, and then split 4 ways? It would be nice if 2 of the splits could also be used for FM, but not mandatory.
> Thank you.


I also have the CM-4228HD mounted in my attic facing the Garner tower farm, so with the 4228 bowties and panel mesh antennas, not sure how orienting it away from the tower farm would help....unless the signals are now all reflected from a different direction. Maybe just wait until the interim antennas are replaced with the final ones? I am not fully dependent on OTA at the moment as uVerse now has 17 back online.


----------



## vidiot1985

vidiot1985 said:


> OK, with a slight tilt more vertical and slight rotation on the vertical axis of the UHF antenna I'm getting WNCN (VHF 8), WTVD (VHF 11), WRAZ (UHF 15), WRAL (UHF 17) and WUNC (UHF 20) all strong and stable now. Woohoo!
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to mess around with this again when WTVD moves in a few months, but I probably won't be so lucky.


Oh well, WNCN is unwatchable again and no rabbit ears tweaking is helping. And of course the form on the CBS 17 website for reporting problems following the repack is just timing out.


----------



## jspENC

Lowes is having a sale on RCA antennas, and they are Winegard knock offs, so I bought one for $25 yesterday. It is very well built. The original price was like $80 or 90! It has high band VHF with low VHF add on elements. 



I'm not sure what I will do with it yet. I have only tried it briefly inside, and I couldn't pick up very well, but am going to test it outside next.


----------



## ncted

I just got back in town last night, and on initial check, WNCN was the only channel I am having trouble with after the repack. I'll play around with it tonight, but it was way worse than I expected.


----------



## Bruce Watson

OK, I'll just go ahead and say it. The repack has been my friend. 

After this stage of the repack, I've got everything I had, plus WRAL is now coming in sufficiently well that I'm not getting the random pixelation I used to get from them. I don't know why I got that stuff because I'm only 12.5 miles from the Garner antenna farm, but I'm looking at it right over the middle of downtown Raleigh. My guess was with the right atmospheric conditions I was getting some multipath. IDK.

But whatever it was, now it seems to be gone. So I'll take it. (Like I had a choice, I know, I know )


----------



## vidiot1985

Bruce Watson said:


> OK, I'll just go ahead and say it. The repack has been my friend.
> 
> ...


I mostly agree that the repack has made reception better at my house for the most part, EXCEPT as ncted and others are seeing, WNCN is just not coming in no matter what I try with the rabbit ears. I hope they are still on a temporary transmitter with weak signal and that explains the problem, and it'll go away soon when they finalize things.


----------



## ncted

Anyone having trouble with WNCN should submit a response on this Google Form if you haven't already:


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSftDrvhAJNVTko9gmcCqCwXvZE3FUcINSiJJWt9yxuwf0GJVw/viewform


I am currently awaiting a response.


----------



## ncted

The response I got from WNCN:


"As of 9/11/2019 WNCN-TV CBS17 completed the federal government mandated ‘re-pack’ frequency transition along with other broadcast channels in the market. 

As part of this transition, WNCN-TV (CBS 17) changed from UHF to VHF and now transmits on channel 8 (still digital 17.1) and is currently broadcasting over an temporary antenna, as are several stations in our market. 

Some viewers who enjoy our free OTA TV signal and who live on the outer edges of the signal reach (over 30 miles from Garner, NC) may lose our signal after re-scanning channels. 

Please make sure that your antenna is capable of picking up VHF channels (channels 2 – 13) as well as UHF channels (14 and above). If you are unsure if your antenna is the right one for this, here is a resource that can help you decide:

https://antennaweb.org/Address 

If your antenna does meet these requirements, you may find a signal booster would be helpful while we complete the final stages of this transition.

The permanent antenna work on the tower should be completed within 30-45 days. 

Thank you for your patience and understanding. If you need further assistance, please call 1-888-309-7437 or respond to this email with additional details. 

The CBS17 Team"


----------



## ncted

And the follow up email when I asked for more information:


"You should see your signal improve after our permanent antenna is up. We will be making announcements on social media as well as on our website."


----------



## abward

Update: It took a whole week (since the frequency shifts), but today my TiVo is just about right for channels received and guide data. Still some minor channels are not in the guide or don't come in. No biggie. Maybe TiVo (or the broadcasters and their meta-data) will eventually have them right too.


----------



## bhambrad

I noticed tonight my WRAZ signal is significantly lower. Is it normal for everyone else?


----------



## abward

I don't know what it was last night, but this morning my signal is the same as yesterday at this time: 62 on my TiVo meter. I know because I was doing some re-aiming in my attic yesterday morning.


----------



## idiotcontrol

WNCN has added back 17.2 for Court TV. Channel isn’t broadcasting yet. Seems to be a placeholder right now.


----------



## jspENC

bhambrad said:


> I noticed tonight my WRAZ signal is significantly lower. Is it normal for everyone else?



WRAZ and WILM from the south are on the same channel position. This has caused issues for some to the south, so if conditions are right, if there is co channel interference, it will become a mess.


----------



## ncted

WNCN seems much better tonight. Not sure if they fixed something or atmospheric conditions are just right.


----------



## NCCaniac

NCCaniac said:


> I also have the CM-4228HD mounted in my attic facing the Garner tower farm, so with the 4228 bowties and panel mesh antennas, not sure how orienting it away from the tower farm would help....unless the signals are now all reflected from a different direction. Maybe just wait until the interim antennas are replaced with the final ones? I am not fully dependent on OTA at the moment as uVerse now has 17 back online.


Finally got around to doing the rescan this last weekend and without changing the aim of my CM-4228HD in the attic, I was pleased to find out that I was able to pick up all the locals at the Garner tower farm as well as the UNC PBS stations (I am located in NW Cary). The upstairs TV connected to a powered Mohu Leaf antenna was not as successful and will probably have to wait until the temporary transmitters are replaced.


----------



## bhambrad

abward said:


> I don't know what it was last night, but this morning my signal is the same as yesterday at this time: 62 on my TiVo meter. I know because I was doing some re-aiming in my attic yesterday morning.


Thank you. I had to adjust my antenna.


----------



## dundakitty

*antenna comparison*

My rabbit ears info is here:
https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_id=15557

I recently reconfigured my attic antennas in an attempt to improve my reception.
For a few years I've had a CM4228-HD antenna and a home-made Hi-VHF hourglass loop (see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop )
I used a 2:1 combiner and identical lengths of coax to combine the two antennas. I found the wide-band combiner gave me better reception than using a UVSFJ (UHF/VHF combiner).
The combined antenna fed a PCT-MA-2 drop-amp, 15 dB gain with a 2.8 dB noise floor. After a 50ft run I had a four-port drop-amp, a PCT-MA-1015-4P (7.5 dB gain per drop). Each drop was 6 ft of coax to a TVR or DVR.

I've removed the 4-port drop amp in favor of a standard 4-port splitter.
I've replaced the PCT-MA-2 drop-amp with a Kitztech KT-501 amplifier, 17 dB with a 0.85 dB noise floor.
I replaced the CM4228-HD with a Danny Hodges "Ultimate" antenna, available on Ebay. It is an Mclapp M4 clone using 10" whiskers (see https://m4antenna.eastmasonvilleweather.com/4 Bay Kit/DIY 4 Bay Kit.html )
I included the VHF add-on, a simple dipole with reflector. The dipole is 14.5" for each side of the dipole.

I spent Saturday trying different configurations. I used the signal meter in my LG TV. Here's a table of my results:



Code:


Channel      Original    M4 only     M4+VHF_Dipole    M4-UVSFJ-VHF_Dipole     M4-UVSFJ-Dipole+Hourglass
  8   (17.1)    70          69            67                73                            76
  11 (11.1)     64          64            69                70                            74
  14 (28.1)     70          72            63                68                            66
  15 (50.1)     73          75            76                77                            78
  17 (5.1)      60          80            76                76                            77
  18 (22.1)     65          70            60                65                            66
  20 (4.1)      73          70            71                70                            68

I have significant improvement on my problem channels, 8, 11, & 17. I'm having a lot more drop outs on channel 18. While its strength is about the same, the signal quality is low. The other channels seem about the same or slightly better.
I still have the PCT-MA-1015-4P 4-port drop amplifier. I might try swapping out the 4-port splitter with the drop-amp.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> My rabbit ears info is here:
> https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_id=15557
> 
> I recently reconfigured my attic antennas in an attempt to improve my reception.
> For a few years I've had a CM4228-HD antenna and a home-made Hi-VHF hourglass loop (see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop )
> I used a 2:1 combiner and identical lengths of coax to combine the two antennas. I found the wide-band combiner gave me better reception than using a UVSFJ (UHF/VHF combiner).
> The combined antenna fed a PCT-MA-2 drop-amp, 15 dB gain with a 2.8 dB noise floor. After a 50ft run I had a four-port drop-amp, a PCT-MA-1015-4P (7.5 dB gain per drop). Each drop was 6 ft of coax to a TVR or DVR.
> 
> I've removed the 4-port drop amp in favor of a standard 4-port splitter.
> I've replaced the PCT-MA-2 drop-amp with a Kitztech KT-501 amplifier, 17 dB with a 0.85 dB noise floor.
> I replaced the CM4228-HD with a Danny Hodges "Ultimate" antenna, available on Ebay. It is an Mclapp M4 clone using 10" whiskers (see https://m4antenna.eastmasonvilleweather.com/4 Bay Kit/DIY 4 Bay Kit.html )
> I included the VHF add-on, a simple dipole with reflector. The dipole is 14.5" for each side of the dipole.
> 
> I spent Saturday trying different configurations. I used the signal meter in my LG TV. Here's a table of my results:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Channel      Original    M4 only     M4+VHF_Dipole    M4-UVSFJ-VHF_Dipole     M4-UVSFJ-Dipole+Hourglass
> 8   (17.1)    70          69            67                73                            76
> 11 (11.1)     64          64            69                70                            74
> 14 (28.1)     70          72            63                68                            66
> 15 (50.1)     73          75            76                77                            78
> 17 (5.1)      60          80            76                76                            77
> 18 (22.1)     65          70            60                65                            66
> 20 (4.1)      73          70            71                70                            68
> 
> I have significant improvement on my problem channels, 8, 11, & 17. I'm having a lot more drop outs on channel 18. While its strength is about the same, the signal quality is low. The other channels seem about the same or slightly better.
> I still have the PCT-MA-1015-4P 4-port drop amplifier. I might try swapping out the 4-port splitter with the drop-amp.



Are you picking up any of the Greensboro channels with the Kitztech 501? He has a few antennas in addition to his amps. That Danny Hodges cracks me up with his videos. Antennas Direct makes great antennas.


----------



## dundakitty

bhambrad said:


> Are you picking up any of the Greensboro channels with the Kitztech 501? He has a few antennas in addition to his amps. That Danny Hodges cracks me up with his videos. Antennas Direct makes great antennas.


No, I'm not picking up the Greensboro stations. My antenna is pointed at ~129 degrees, Greensboro is at ~266 degrees, off to the side and behind the antenna.

I sort of wish I had gotten the Kitztech 500 instead of 501. Before purchasing I exchanged email with Kitztech explaining what I wanted to do. They convinced me that the 501 was a better fit.
I do have one port of the splitter going to my receiver to pick up FM stations (I do still listen to the radio). The Kitztech 500 has a built-in FM trap that is not switchable, hence the 501 is a better fit.

Danny Hodges' videos crack me up too. I wanted to support his efforts so I purchased one of his antennas rather than build my own.

I poured over many antenna simulations ( see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands ) and thought the Mclapp M4 was worth a try. The CM4228 just has too many problems at low UHF (see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/multibay/8bayrefl/cm4228hdhhhtsrsyrod ). The highest frequency I'm interested in is channel 20, 506 - 512 MHz.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> No, I'm not picking up the Greensboro stations. My antenna is pointed at ~129 degrees, Greensboro is at ~266 degrees, off to the side and behind the antenna.
> 
> I sort of wish I had gotten the Kitztech 500 instead of 501. Before purchasing I exchanged email with Kitztech explaining what I wanted to do. They convinced me that the 501 was a better fit.
> I do have one port of the splitter going to my receiver to pick up FM stations (I do still listen to the radio). The Kitztech 500 has a built-in FM trap that is not switchable, hence the 501 is a better fit.
> 
> Danny Hodges' videos crack me up too. I wanted to support his efforts so I purchased one of his antennas rather than build my own.
> 
> I poured over many antenna simulations ( see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands ) and thought the Mclapp M4 was worth a try. The CM4228 just has too many problems at low UHF (see https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/multibay/8bayrefl/cm4228hdhhhtsrsyrod ). The highest frequency I'm interested in is channel 20, 506 - 512 MHz.



Have you tried an LTE filter? What brand of non powered 4 way splitter are you using?


----------



## dundakitty

bhambrad said:


> Have you tried an LTE filter? What brand of non powered 4 way splitter are you using?


I tried an LTE Filter (Channel Master CM-3201) in the previous set-up and didn't notice a difference. I removed it in the current set-up. Cell phone reception of both AT&T and Verizon is iffy at my house, maybe 1 bar on a good day. I'm waiting for the next version of the LTE filter, starting at 600 MHz instead of 700 MHz.

The 4-way splitter has no markings other than "Digital 4-way splitter Indoor/Outdoor 5-2300 MHz All ports power pass". The case is gold-tone. I do have a second splitter, not being used, that says " Archer 4 set UHF/VHF/FM Hybrid Splitter/Combiner". It's in an aluminum case.


----------



## bhambrad

dundakitty said:


> I tried an LTE Filter (Channel Master CM-3201) in the previous set-up and didn't notice a difference. I removed it in the current set-up. Cell phone reception of both AT&T and Verizon is iffy at my house, maybe 1 bar on a good day. I'm waiting for the next version of the LTE filter, starting at 600 MHz instead of 700 MHz.
> 
> The 4-way splitter has no markings other than "Digital 4-way splitter Indoor/Outdoor 5-2300 MHz All ports power pass". The case is gold-tone. I do have a second splitter, not being used, that says " Archer 4 set UHF/VHF/FM Hybrid Splitter/Combiner". It's in an aluminum case.


That splitter can be introducing noise and a higher insertion loss. I've had great luck with Channel Plus. They're more expensive. I'm not using the one I have if you want to try it.


----------



## abward

Can someone please post here when WRAL etc get their new antenna in place on the towers? I am waiting until then before I do re-aiming. Thanks.


----------



## ncted

abward said:


> Can someone please post here when WRAL etc get their new antenna in place on the towers? I am waiting until then before I do re-aiming. Thanks.



WRAL was doing antenna work last weekend. Not sure if they are done though. I am personally more interested in WNCN as it continues to royally suck in the signal department.


----------



## idiotcontrol

abward said:


> Can someone please post here when WRAL etc get their new antenna in place on the towers? I am waiting until then before I do re-aiming. Thanks.



I haven't seen this reported on any of their websites, but over here in Greenville, I've been getting WRAL/WRAZ consistently over the past week or so. They were especially problematic after the switch. I'm also picking up WNCN again. Mostly just at night, but solid again. Intermittent during the day. After the switch, I couldn't get a lock on them at all. Maybe it's all just atmospheric? I wish WRAL or somebody would update their website stories and let people know if the permanent antennas are or aren't in place.


----------



## idiotcontrol

ncted said:


> WRAL was doing antenna work last weekend. Not sure if they are done though. I am personally more interested in WNCN as it continues to royally suck in the signal department.


Wow, glad someone was reading the board at the same time as me! Thanks for the info.


----------



## jspENC

The atmosphere seems to have changed over the last week or so, since I can no longer get stations far off like I was during the hotter and humid air that was over us. This will correct any interference that stations closer in were having too.


----------



## abward

ncted said:


> WRAL was doing antenna work last weekend. Not sure if they are done though. I am personally more interested in WNCN as it continues to royally suck in the signal department.


I hope they are not done, since I am about the same for WRAL since the repack.


----------



## ncted

abward said:


> I hope they are not done, since I am about the same for WRAL since the repack.



That is odd as WRAL is now on the RF channel WNCN used to occupy. If you got WNCN before, you should get WRAL now, unless WRAL is still operating at reduced power anyway.


----------



## abward

^^^^ What I am saying is that I get the same signal strength now, about 62 on my TiVo, that I have had since the repack. When they move the antenna and tweak it, I hope to get a bit of an increase. Right now, the signal cuts out frequently. It did not do that before the repack. 

WNCN, with a signal strength of 82 since the repack, is rock solid, for me.


----------



## abward

Is it just me or has WRAL been acting weird the last half hour or so? I brought up the signal meter and several times in the last hour hour (between 17:30 and 18:00) or so it went from a steady 62 on my TiVo, to 0, and stayed at 0 for maybe 10 seconds or so, and then came back.

This is not the normal slight glitch or pixelation, this was a total loss of signal.


----------



## NCCaniac

abward said:


> Is it just me or has WRAL been acting weird the last half hour or so? I brought up the signal meter and several times in the last hour hour (between 17:30 and 18:00) or so it went from a steady 62 on my TiVo, to 0, and stayed at 0 for maybe 10 seconds or so, and then came back.
> 
> This is not the normal slight glitch or pixelation, this was a total loss of signal.


Heavy winds today as the front came through?


----------



## abward

NCCaniac said:


> Heavy winds today as the front came through?


If was Friday, but perhaps it was weather/atmospheric. I just thought it very strange that I would go to a completely dead signal for 10 seconds. Whatever.

Maybe I need to look into LTE filters.


----------



## ncted

I just pinged the engineer at CBS17, and there is still no ETA for normal service restoration. I got the well intentioned, but very unhelpful "We will be making announcements on social media as well as on our website." again, which does me no good as I don't participate in any of the social media platforms they use, and finding information on their website is difficult at best.


----------



## idiotcontrol

ncted said:


> I just pinged the engineer at CBS17, and there is still no ETA for normal service restoration. I got the well intentioned, but very unhelpful "We will be making announcements on social media as well as on our website." again, which does me no good as I don't participate in any of the social media platforms they use, and finding information on their website is difficult at best.



Thanks for asking for us! My good reception of NCN and the others has turned again and is spotty at best over here in Greenville. When I see it announced on social or website, I will be sure to post here to return the favor.


----------



## bhambrad

World Series on WRAZ looks horrible. It's not even HD. This is like 480p. And to think the playoffs were in unconverted 1080p > 4K online on the app. 😤🤮

Virtual Channel	50.1 WRAZ HD
Frequency	479.000 MHz
Program Number	3
Modulation Lock	8vsb
Signal Strength	81%
Signal Quality	73%
Symbol Quality	100%
Streaming Rate	8.328 Mbps

Virtual Channel	50.1 WRAZ HD
Frequency	479.000 MHz
Program Number	3
Modulation Lock	8vsb
Signal Strength	81%
Signal Quality	75%
Symbol Quality	100%
Streaming Rate	6.369 Mbps


----------



## Timothy O'Hara

jspENC said:


> Almost sounds like he is going to become a minister. One station near me had a Met do that. Also we had one that went to work for a competitor... Time will tell as it always does.
> 
> 
> Still doesn't explain the brief and sudden bolt and 30 sec station response.


You from Buffalo???


----------



## idiotcontrol

ncted said:


> I just pinged the engineer at CBS17, and there is still no ETA for normal service restoration. I got the well intentioned, but very unhelpful "We will be making announcements on social media as well as on our website." again, which does me no good as I don't participate in any of the social media platforms they use, and finding information on their website is difficult at best.



Update on WNCN as of Wednesday morning via Facebook. Antenna issue still not resolved. No ETA from them in the post.


WRAL's Brian Shrader said last week that they were hoping to have the full power signal going this week. His Facebook post is also below.


I believe they were doing some work Sunday night into Monday morning because all the stations on that tower were off the air as best I could tell. WTVD, on its own tower nearby, I was still receiving. Hopefully, they're getting close!


----------



## ncted

idiotcontrol said:


> Update on WNCN as of Wednesday morning via Facebook. Antenna issue still not resolved. No ETA from them in the post.
> 
> 
> WRAL's Brian Shrader said last week that they were hoping to have the full power signal going this week. His Facebook post is also below.
> 
> 
> I believe they were doing some work Sunday night into Monday morning because all the stations on that tower were off the air as best I could tell. WTVD, on its own tower nearby, I was still receiving. Hopefully, they're getting close!





Indeed. Thanks for the update!


----------



## dundakitty

WLFL (22.1 or physical 18) is my worst performer. Does anyone know when they'll complete their antenna work?


----------



## idiotcontrol

dundakitty said:


> WLFL (22.1 or physical 18) is my worst performer. Does anyone know when they'll complete their antenna work?



I've been under the assumption they'll be up and running the same time as everyone else on that tower; WRAL, WRAZ, and WNCN.


----------



## dundakitty

idiotcontrol said:


> I've been under the assumption they'll be up and running the same time as everyone else on that tower; WRAL, WRAZ, and WNCN.


I didn't realize CBC Real Estate was renting the tower to so many other stations. See
https://www.rabbitears.info/tower.php?request=site&asrn=1027322


----------



## jspENC

I'm surprised some of these stations don't have repeaters in such a large market...


----------



## KenH54

I am using an outdoor Clear Stream 4 antenna and am located about 8 miles south of Garner near 50 & 42. I do not have a signal meter but have noticed that pointing my Antenna at about 45 degree NE gives all the local stations ( 5,11,17,28,50) along with Channel 7, 40, 43 channels 4 and 25 for PBS. The antenna is only about 20 ' in the air. i picked the antenna up on sale at BJ's in White Oak after my other antenna got pummeled by the hail storm.


----------



## ncted

jspENC said:


> I'm surprised some of these stations don't have repeaters in such a large market...



If I am not mistaken, isn't the WUNC transmitter on that tower a repeater? But yeah, you'd think we'd have some.


----------



## Retspin

KenH54 said:


> I am using an outdoor Clear Stream 4 antenna and am located about 8 miles south of Garner near 50 & 42. I do not have a signal meter but have noticed that pointing my Antenna at about 45 degree NE gives all the local stations ( 5,11,17,28,50) along with Channel 7, 40, 43 channels 4 and 25 for PBS. The antenna is only about 20 ' in the air. i picked the antenna up on sale at BJ's in White Oak after my other antenna got pummeled by the hail storm.




Channel 7 went full power yesterday with a new antenna, looks like they have a great signal.


----------



## Steve347

Does anybody know what is going on with WRAL? I have an old UHF loop on a small TV in the bedroom. WRAL is dropping out like crazy Sound is 95% gone and picture is terrible. However, WRAZ on the same tower is coming in great. They are only 2 channels different 17 vs. 15 but they are BOTH on the same tower (at least I think). Is WRAL still having antenna/transmitter issues?


----------



## dundakitty

During Saturday Night Live WRAL was running a crawl saying they would be performing antenna work from 12:45 AM until 4:00 AM on November 3.


----------



## abward

^^^^^ I have the same signal strength this morning on WRAL, so I don't know what they did.


----------



## vidiot1985

abward said:


> ^^^^^ I have the same signal strength this morning on WRAL, so I don't know what they did.


Other than their periodic late night shutdowns for whatever this maintenance is, post-repack WRAL has been strong for me for a while now.

I'm still hoping that WNCN (VHF 8) will get better soon. It's spotty for me even as WTVD (VHF 11) comes in steady and strong with my rabbit ears.


----------



## dundakitty

vidiot1985 said:


> Other than their periodic late night shutdowns for whatever this maintenance is, post-repack WRAL has been strong for me for a while now.
> 
> I'm still hoping that WNCN (VHF 8) will get better soon. It's spotty for me even as WTVD (VHF 11) comes in steady and strong with my rabbit ears.


WNCN is on the same tower as WRAL. WTVD is on a different tower. That probably explains why WTVD is strong for you, but WNCN is not. As far as I can tell there is still work to be done on the WRAL tower.

Here's an interesting photo:
https://www.wral.com/wral-tv/image/18730558/


----------



## vidiot1985

dundakitty said:


> WNCN is on the same tower as WRAL. WTVD is on a different tower. That probably explains why WTVD is strong for you, but WNCN is not. As far as I can tell there is still work to be done on the WRAL tower.
> 
> Here's an interesting photo:
> https://www.wral.com/wral-tv/image/18730558/


Ah, thanks. That is an interesting photo indeed. Looks like it's dated 10/29 (?) in their metadata. Does the tagging of the WNCN stuff as "new" rather than "proposed" mean that they are done with their changes? If so, I guess I'll need to mess around with my VHF reception some more rather than just hoping the signal will magically get strong and steady for me :-(.


----------



## ncted

vidiot1985 said:


> Other than their periodic late night shutdowns for whatever this maintenance is, post-repack WRAL has been strong for me for a while now.
> 
> I'm still hoping that WNCN (VHF 8) will get better soon. It's spotty for me even as WTVD (VHF 11) comes in steady and strong with my rabbit ears.



Well, WTVD didn't move in this phase of the repack. They go by May 1, 2020, so their signal should not have changed at all.


WNCN has been better for me since the work done on Sunday morning, but it is too soon to tell if the improvements are permanent.


----------



## abward

vidiot1985 said:


> Other than their periodic late night shutdowns for whatever this maintenance is, post-repack WRAL has been strong for me for a while now.
> 
> I'm still hoping that WNCN (VHF 8) will get better soon. It's spotty for me even as WTVD (VHF 11) comes in steady and strong with my rabbit ears.


Ok, I thought I had read that they were not at full power yet, but maybe I am wrong. Ok, maybe I need to go ahead and try to get a better signal now. My current signal is just not strong enough, at the moment.


----------



## idiotcontrol

abward said:


> Ok, I thought I had read that they were not at full power yet.


 I've yet to read anything official stating they are all at full power now. However, the past 24 hours, WRAL/WRAZ is coming in as strong as WITN now at my home in Winterville. I'm also receiving WLFL and WRDC again. They have both been missing since the signal reorganization back in September. Although I'm able to receive WTVD which hasn't made any changes, I'm still not able to receive WNCN. I think their output power is just too low for their signal to make it all the way over to Pitt County.


----------



## jspENC

Atmospheric conditions are favorable this morning, so that is likely why the signals are higher. I tried to pick up Triangle TV, but nothing. When I turned back to the south and scanned, I picked up low power stations and stations 150 miles away.


----------



## ncted

ncted said:


> WNCN has been better for me since the work done on Sunday morning, but it is too soon to tell if the improvements are permanent.



WNCN was working great until 8:26PM last night, when the signal went to total crap and stayed there, so I switched over to YouTube TV, so my wife could finish watching Survivor.


----------



## idiotcontrol

WRAL's Brian Shrader said yesterday (Thursday) on FB: "An update from our engineers and a bit of a change in our timeline: We're at full power from our temporary antenna! We're going to move to the top of our tower (about 150 feet higher) in January. If you had trouble picking up WRAL and FOX50 after the rescan, try rescanning again now that we're up to full power. I'll let you know when we move to the top of our 2,000-foot tower!"


WNCN was non-specific, but tried to be helpful in responding to one of their viewer's snarky comments on FB: "We're hoping the repairs can be completed soon but it may be a while yet. Give us a call and we can connect you to our engineering department - 919-835-6399."


Posts attached.


----------



## jspENC

Why are they not saying what the cause of the delay is? This was supposed to be done weeks ago wasn't it? Incompetence? The other stations are at the mercy of the tower owner apparently.


----------



## abward

Thanks idiot. I do now get 3-4 points higher (65/66 vs 62) on my TiVo signal strength meter for WRAL. Hopefully, there are less cut-outs now when it is windy or stormy. We will see. It is jumping around a bit today, ranging from 59 to 67. 

Interestingly, WRAZ comes in stronger at 67-71.

I don't think I will bother with any re-aiming until after January then.


----------



## abward

jspENC said:


> Why are they not saying what the cause of the delay is?...


I am going to take a guess that there are a small number of tower maintenance firms in the country, which have a small number of people with some sort of super power that allows them to climb up 2000 ft towers without falling or being incapacitated with fright. And furthermore, with all the repack activity around the country, these small numbers of people are very busy (and raking in the cash).


----------



## idiotcontrol

abward said:


> I am going to take a guess that there are a small number of tower maintenance firms in the country, which have a small number of people with some sort of super power that allows them to climb up 2000 ft towers without falling or being incapacitated with fright. And furthermore, with all the repack activity around the country, these small numbers of people are very busy (and raking in the cash).



I think this is most likely the cause. Not to mention that WRAL is basically rebuilding the top of their tower (candleabra) to support the weight of 5 different antennas/stations. There's a lot of moving pieces to it. They most definitely want to be done as much as everybody else.


----------



## ncted

abward said:


> I am going to take a guess that there are a small number of tower maintenance firms in the country, which have a small number of people with some sort of super power that allows them to climb up 2000 ft towers without falling or being incapacitated with fright. And furthermore, with all the repack activity around the country, these small numbers of people are very busy (and raking in the cash).





This is absolutely one reason why. Also, the consolidation of station owners by Nexstar and Sinclair and the like has resulted in job cuts at the individual stations, including engineering. It doesn't surprise me at all that WNCN is lagging behind WRAL and WRAZ in completing their new transmitter installation.


----------



## jspENC

I'm sure TV providers are enjoying these delays, as they are probably having subscribers increase due to no reception.  People want to watch their shows on these short days of daylight, especially now that winter is moving in. Maybe the tower needed more work than was first realized as well, it just seems like it's been a slow go.


----------



## vidiot1985

ncted said:


> ... It doesn't surprise me at all that WNCN is lagging behind WRAL and WRAZ in completing their new transmitter installation.


Hm...I wonder if something was done overnight (despite the cold and rain?), or if it's just fewer leaves on trees--WNCN is coming in much better for me this morning and pretty stable. Last night's late night talk show recordings on WNCN were unwatchable, but did they flip a switch that made things much better today? Fingers crossed...


----------



## ncted

vidiot1985 said:


> Hm...I wonder if something was done overnight (despite the cold and rain?), or if it's just fewer leaves on trees--WNCN is coming in much better for me this morning and pretty stable. Last night's late night talk show recordings on WNCN were unwatchable, but did they flip a switch that made things much better today? Fingers crossed...



It always comes in better in the morning/afternoon for me. It starts breaking up around 7 PM for me, I assume due to changes in the atmospheric conditions.


----------



## egold54

Morning all,

I live near the state Farmers market Centennial Parkway and Lake wheeler road. 401 and I40. I've looked at Tv Fool Rabbitearsinfo and Antennaweb all cool sites.

Can y'all recommend which antenna I should get. Right now I plan to have it in my attic.

Thanks

E


----------



## timhk63

any updates on WNCN 17?


----------



## ncted

timhk63 said:


> any updates on WNCN 17?


As of last night, my WNCN reception still sucks.


----------



## Retspin

egold54 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 
> 
> I live near the state Farmers market Centennial Parkway and Lake wheeler road. 401 and I40. I've looked at Tv Fool Rabbitearsinfo and Antennaweb all cool sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Can y'all recommend which antenna I should get. Right now I plan to have it in my attic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> E




You won’t need a big antenna, just a small outdoor unit will be fine in an attic at your location. Check out these links below.

Solidsignal.com

Antennasdirect.com


----------



## vidiot1985

ncted said:


> As of last night, my WNCN reception still sucks.


Same here. So far though, the shows I usually watch on OTA CBS have been available for free (with un-skippable commercials of course) on their website.


----------



## jspENC

Has there been any timeline as to when all stations will get finished? You would think a large market like this would want to get finished. All the stations in eastern NC but one are now fixed, and are much stronger than they have ever been. This market was supposed to be done before ENC.


----------



## ncted

jspENC said:


> Has there been any timeline as to when all stations will get finished? You would think a large market like this would want to get finished. All the stations in eastern NC but one are now fixed, and are much stronger than they have ever been. This market was supposed to be done before ENC.


If I had to guess, and it is just a guess, WNCN either didn't move quickly enough to schedule their tower work, their contractor got behind on their prior work, or WNCN didn't want to pay extra to get prioritized. Could be something else, but those are the scenarios that come to mind.


----------



## jspENC

ncted said:


> If I had to guess, and it is just a guess, WNCN either didn't move quickly enough to schedule their tower work, their contractor got behind on their prior work, or WNCN didn't want to pay extra to get prioritized. Could be something else, but those are the scenarios that come to mind.



It's not just WNCN. All the stations on the shared tower are still at reduced capability. I can look at RabbitEars live Bandscan and tell nobody from long range is picking them up.


----------



## ncted

jspENC said:


> It's not just WNCN. All the stations on the shared tower are still at reduced capability. I can look at RabbitEars live Bandscan and tell nobody from long range is picking them up.



Great. I guess I am lucky I can get what I do right now.


----------



## Matt W

From WRAL's website:




> Engineers have had to remove and replace all of the main antennas on top of the tower (WRAL, WRAZ, WNCN, WLFL, and WRDC). That work should be complete by the end of January 2020.


https://www.wral.com/rescan-and-lost-wral-a-stronger-signal-is-coming/18502628/


----------



## jspENC

Matt W said:


> From WRAL's website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wral.com/rescan-and-lost-wral-a-stronger-signal-is-coming/18502628/



Lets hope they will be ahead of schedule. I am anxious to see if I can tell a difference in how often I can receive these at over 90 miles out.


----------



## ncted

I certainly hope they are actually done by the end of January. I am sick of paying to stream live channels I should be able to get OTA.


----------



## Matt W

Work appears to be being done....


https://www.wral.com/helicopters-cr...ower-to-bring-you-a-clearer-picture/18877109/


----------



## abward

^^^^ Thanks, I guess just a "few weeks" to go.


----------



## ncted

Matt W said:


> Work appears to be being done....
> 
> 
> https://www.wral.com/helicopters-cr...ower-to-bring-you-a-clearer-picture/18877109/


that raw GoPro video is sphincterific


----------



## vidiot1985

Matt W said:


> Work appears to be being done....
> 
> 
> https://www.wral.com/helicopters-cr...ower-to-bring-you-a-clearer-picture/18877109/


Wow, WRAL and WRAZ not at full power yet? Since the repack, I've been receiving both of those very strong and stable. I can hardly imagine them coming in better.

Now WNCN, that one has been and remains unwatchable for me. Fingers crossed that those work crews stay safe, are successful in their work and WNCN gets fixed when their work is done.


----------



## Steve347

Anybody know what happened to WUNC-TV. They went dark yesterday evening apparently BEFORE the storms arrived. Still dark this morning.


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> Anybody know what happened to WUNC-TV. They went dark yesterday evening apparently BEFORE the storms arrived. Still dark this morning.



It is coming in fine at my house. I get the signal directly from Chapel Hill. I believe people to the east get their signal from a repeater though.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> It is coming in fine at my house. I get the signal directly from Chapel Hill. I believe people to the east get their signal from a repeater though.


Are you sure that you are getting yours OTA from channel 4? I see absolutely ZERO signal when I manually tune the converter box to 4-1. I am in Cary so Ch 4 should be the closest. I am however, seeing WUNC on channel 20 from somewhere else. Edenton?


----------



## abward

Steve347 said:


> Anybody know what happened to WUNC-TV. They went dark yesterday evening apparently BEFORE the storms arrived. Still dark this morning.


I am going to guess you have a TiVo. TiVo is messed up right now for WUNC, for some reason (just in time to mess up for recording Sanditon tonight!). I tried a network data pull, but no go. Just have to wait until they fix their data I guess.

Update: It's kind of strange. I get the V53 no signal error when I go to the 4.1 or 4.2 channel, but when I bring up the signal strength meter, it says I have a 67 (normal) signal strength, and a black screen. And, I now get the video and audio for 4.1 on 4.3 (so I guess I can now watch Sanditon), and for 4.2 on 4.4. TiVo is messed up.


----------



## Steve347

abward said:


> I am going to guess you have a TiVo. TiVo is messed up right now for WUNC, for some reason (just in time to mess up for recording Sanditon tonight!). I tried a network data pull, but no go. Just have to wait until they fix their data I guess.
> 
> Update: It's kind of strange. I get the V53 no signal error when I go to the 4.1 or 4.2 channel, but when I bring up the signal strength meter, it says I have a 67 (normal) signal strength, and a black screen. And, I now get the video and audio for 4.1 on 4.3 (so I guess I can now watch Sanditon), and for 4.2 on 4.4. TiVo is messed up.


Naaaah... This is Antenna TV. No Tivo is implicated or involved just a decade old converter box. all other channels work but WUNC 4.x went Poof! As of Sunday night (now) it is still down. I am wondering if the transmitter site lost power due to all the wind and possibly downed tree(s).

The repack happened last September so that shouldn't be it.


----------



## vidiot1985

Steve347 said:


> Are you sure that you are getting yours OTA from channel 4? I see absolutely ZERO signal when I manually tune the converter box to 4-1. I am in Cary so Ch 4 should be the closest. I am however, seeing WUNC on channel 20 from somewhere else. Edenton?


AFAIK, RF/physical channel 20 is the frequency WUNC primarily transmits on (vs whatever frequency the repeaters use).

What I noticed last night is that all of the program channels transmitting on physical channel 20 were not transmitting some or all of their PSIP data. I wonder if that confused some TVs/DVRs that depend on that info for channel selection, auto-mapping between guide data and physical channel tuning, etc. The PSIP data seems to be back to normal this morning.

From what I can tell, the "Sanditon on Masterpiece" program was transmitted OTA as normal otherwise and recorded fine on my ancient DVR system on physical channel 20, program channel 4.1 between 9 and 11 pm. I don't think my ancient DVR system uses PSIP for anything during normal operation, so it didn't get confused, I guess.


----------



## abward

Yes, back to normal this morning. I was able to watch 4.1 over the air last night for Sanditon just fine, just not on TiVo.


----------



## Steve347

vidiot1985 said:


> AFAIK, RF/physical channel 20 is the frequency WUNC primarily transmits on (vs whatever frequency the repeaters use).
> 
> What I noticed last night is that all of the program channels transmitting on physical channel 20 were not transmitting some or all of their PSIP data. I wonder if that confused some TVs/DVRs that depend on that info for channel selection, auto-mapping between guide data and physical channel tuning, etc. The PSIP data seems to be back to normal this morning.
> 
> From what I can tell, the "Sanditon on Masterpiece" program was transmitted OTA as normal otherwise and recorded fine on my ancient DVR system on physical channel 20, program channel 4.1 between 9 and 11 pm. I don't think my ancient DVR system uses PSIP for anything during normal operation, so it didn't get confused, I guess.


This must have been it! I looked at the signal strength on ch 20 and it was much too strong to be the Edenton repeater. Then magically channel ch 4 showed back up and 20 disappeared on my converter box.


----------



## vidiot1985

vidiot1985 said:


> ...
> Now WNCN, that one has been and remains unwatchable for me. Fingers crossed that those work crews stay safe, are successful in their work and WNCN gets fixed when their work is done.


Hm...WNCN was actually watchable for a time last night, but today it's back to unwatchable. Maybe they were testing the new antenna setup for a bit (if so, woohoo!) and then went back to the temporary antenna to work on the next steps.


----------



## EricRobins

*Multipath problems?*

I am hoping someone has a solution for me.

I have tried 6 different antennae, from a 4' Yagi to a Mohu Leaf, in about a dozen different locations in my home (including a number in my basement, third floor attic, main floor, and second floor, all with the same result. I have also tried with and without an attenuator and an amplifier (not at the same time).

I can get a strong signal on a number of stations, but each will drop from 90% or so down to 0 for a second or two probably about once or twice every few minutes.

I think its because there are good number of houses and trees in my 'hood that sit higher than my house. 

Thoughts?


----------



## EricRobins

*Reception problems? (https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_i*

https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_id=46432

I am hoping someone has a solution for me.

I have tried 6 different antennae, from a 4' Yagi to a Mohu Leaf, in about a dozen different locations in my home (including a number in my basement, third floor attic, main floor, and second floor, all with the same result. I have also tried with and without an attenuator and an amplifier (not at the same time).

I can get a strong signal on a number of stations, but each will drop from 90% or so down to 0 for a second or two probably about once or twice every few minutes.

I think its because there are good number of houses and trees in my 'hood that sit higher than my house. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ratman

Sounds like multipath.


Read this please:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-h...all-ota-threads-rabbitears-info-1st-post.html


----------



## EricRobins

Ratman said:


> Sounds like multipath.
> 
> 
> Read this please:
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-h...all-ota-threads-rabbitears-info-1st-post.html


That was my guess, but more importantly, how do I solve it?


----------



## DrDon

Moving to the Raleigh thread. Please see posts that say "read before posting" ...BEFORE posting. 

You might also want to be more specific. WHICH stations drop (use call letters, not channel numbers)? Make and model of your yagi. Is it a UHF or a combo? When the stations drop, do you see any planes low in the sky?


----------



## Ratman

EricRobins said:


> That was my guess, but more importantly, how do I solve it?


Mount antenna outdoors as high a possible. Would be a 1st suggestion without specifics.


----------



## EricRobins

Ratman said:


> Mount antenna outdoors as high a possible. Would be a 1st suggestion without specifics.


The WAF (wife acceptance factor) is a ZERO on that, so I am going to need a different solution.


----------



## Ratman

Possible solutions/recommendations could be forthcoming if info is provided as suggested above (and below):
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-h...all-ota-threads-rabbitears-info-1st-post.html


EDIT:
If future suggestions don't work out... ask the bride if she wants to subscribe to cable, FiOS, Dish, DirecTV or perhaps a streaming solution.


----------



## jspENC

I would recommend something like this directional antenna... https://www.amazon.com/RCA-ANT3037XR-1080-Outdoor-Antenna/dp/B00KVVBF2A 



have you tried similar? I have had really good luck with this RCA/Winegard Prostar. The reason for this antenna is it does VHF high and UHF really well. If you ever get Low VHF stations that pop up, you will be ready to add on the longer elements.


Also just hang on a few more days, because the stations will be turning on their new 2000 + feet high antennas. Right now they are broadcasting from antennas lower down side mounted on the tower.


----------



## Bruce Watson

EricRobins said:


> The WAF (wife acceptance factor) is a ZERO on that, so I am going to need a different solution.


Sadly the laws of physics don't care what your wife (or you, or me, or anyone) finds acceptable. 

The suggestion of mounting on the roof and the higher the better is the best suggestion I can make too.

If your wife won't allow a proper antenna and a proper mount, you've always got cable, satellite, streaming, or DVD / Blu-ray player as options. Or my favorite: silence.


----------



## abward

As mentioned earlier, don't do anything until about the end of this month, since broadcast antenna moving has not finished yet.


----------



## johnny antenna

EricRobins said:


> I am hoping someone has a solution for me.
> 
> I have tried 6 different antennae, from a 4' Yagi to a Mohu Leaf, in about a dozen different locations in my home (including a number in my basement, third floor attic, main floor, and second floor, all with the same result. I have also tried with and without an attenuator and an amplifier (not at the same time).
> 
> I can get a strong signal on a number of stations, but each will drop from 90% or so down to 0 for a second or two probably about once or twice every few minutes.
> 
> I think its because there are good number of houses and trees in my 'hood that sit higher than my house.
> 
> Thoughts?


Which way are you pointing your antennas? 



As a last resort you can try an antenna in a metal trash can as a multipath shield-- 

https://www.instructables.com/id/HDTV-Multipath-Shield/


----------



## tylerSC

jspENC said:


> I would recommend something like this directional antenna... https://www.amazon.com/RCA-ANT3037XR-1080-Outdoor-Antenna/dp/B00KVVBF2A
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried similar? I have had really good luck with this RCA/Winegard Prostar. The reason for this antenna is it does VHF high and UHF really well. If you ever get Low VHF stations that pop up, you will be ready to add on the longer elements.
> 
> 
> Also just hang on a few more days, because the stations will be turning on their new 2000 + feet high antennas. Right now they are broadcasting from antennas lower down side mounted on the tower.


Once the repack work is finished, signal strength should hopefully improve. Especially if they are going from a side mounted antenna to a top mount and increasing power. It could be the problem is being on the null side of the side mount antenna from the tower. Also indoor attic installation can weaken signals due to radiant barriers or multipath. Outside is usually better, but once the repack work is finished keep on adjusting placement in the attic. And an amplifier may help, but it may cause overload or interference if certain nearby signals are strong. A Channel Master 3414 or 3412 distribution amp may be helpful as they are somewhat resistant to overload. Or the new Channel Master 7778 preamp, version 3. Or it can be helpful to find an adjustable gain amplifier such as Antop or Channel Master Amplify. And the previously mentioned RCA ANT303 made by Winegard is a good choice, or also possibly the Winegard 7694. The Clearstream 4V/MAX antennas are good for UHF, but the VHF dipole may be weak for VHF.


----------



## Ratman

EricRobins said:


> I can get a strong signal on a number of stations, but each will drop from 90% or so down to 0 for a second or two probably about once or twice every few minutes.
> 
> I think its because there are good number of houses and trees in my 'hood that sit higher than my house.





tylerSC said:


> Once the repack work is finished, signal strength should hopefully improve.


90% signal strength is good. Dropping/fluctuations to 0% is bad. 


I could be wrong, but I don't think low power is the problem based on the description/symptoms. More info would be helpful.


----------



## abward

Ratman said:


> 90% signal strength is good. Dropping/fluctuations to 0% is bad.
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think low power is the problem based on the description/symptoms. More info would be helpful.


Agreed, but it really should change after the transmitter antenna relocation, and it would be silly to try and engineer a solution until that happens, IMHO.


----------



## timhk63

So its almost the end of January anyone heard if the stations will be back to full power? WNCN in particularly.


----------



## Matt W

Posted 4 hours ago on reddit:




> Let me chime in here as an insider. To be honest, nothing has changed yet since re-scan day. Although the new antennas are on top of the tower, there is still some work to be done before we can turn them on. From time to time over the next couple of weeks, we may actually reduce power briefly to allow the workers to be safe up there.
> In the meantime, weather does affect the propagation of the signal and on cold nights with low hanging clouds, the signal actually goes a little further.
> We're all hoping to wrap this up shortly and get this behind us.


https://www.reddit.com/r/raleigh/comments/evypqh/ota_signal_ready_for_refresh/


PS - I'm just copying and linking to the post.. I'm not the original poster....


----------



## vidiot1985

Matt W said:


> Posted 4 hours ago on reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/raleigh/comments/evypqh/ota_signal_ready_for_refresh/
> 
> 
> PS - I'm just copying and linking to the post.. I'm not the original poster....


Thanks for posting that.

FWIW, WNCN has been sometimes watchable for me over extended periods the past week or so after a rabbit ears adjustment that hadn't worked previously, so I suppose it's probably atmospheric conditions and/or some trees in the neighborhood getting cut down.


----------



## bhambrad

If the original poster is reading this, why is WRAZ so bit starved? Looks like absolute crap during college football and NFL. If you're going to multicast, please dedicate more bw to the FOX feed. Sometimes its like 7MB. I'm thankful the Super Bowl will be streamed in unconverted 1080p > 4K.

I'd love for my OTA to "pop" again. Can't even find a number to call.


----------



## tylerSC

bhambrad said:


> If the original poster is reading this, why is WRAZ so bit starved? Looks like absolute crap during college football and NFL. If you're going to multicast, please dedicate more bw to the FOX feed. Sometimes its like 7MB. I'm thankful the Super Bowl will be streamed in unconverted 1080p > 4K.
> 
> I'd love for my OTA to "pop" again. Can't even find a number to call.


The video quality depends upon the encoding process at each individual station, and may be influenced by the number of subchannels. Is the streaming service of the Superbowl feed a paid or subscription service? Both FOX affiliates I receive have multiple subchannels, but if I can view the broadcast on a Roku device I may consider that option.


----------



## bhambrad

tylerSC said:


> The video quality depends upon the encoding process at each individual station, and may be influenced by the number of subchannels. Is the streaming service of the Superbowl feed a paid or subscription service? Both FOX affiliates I receive have multiple subchannels, but if I can view the broadcast on a Roku device I may consider that option.


You're correct. I completely understand about the quality and the sub channels. HD looked amazing when broadcasters first flipped the switch without multicasting. WRAZ / FOX 50 looks soft and really bad when watching sports. I'm all for sub channels as long as the main Broadcast HD station looks great. Very few get it right. They need to lower the bitrate on MeTV and other SD channel and prioritize WRAZ. Rant over.

You'll need a cable provider login for use of the FOX app. FWIW, Roku just yanked the FOX app off it's devices before the Super Bowl yesterday if you can believe that.
https://twitter.com/506sports/status/1223107079403032579?s=20


----------



## AndThenScottSays

The WRAZ transmitter is also the home of 54.1 - I can’t remember the calls but it’s a Spanish language station. Capitol sold them a channel sharing agreement in the repack.


----------



## CCsoftball7

bhambrad said:


> If the original poster is reading this, why is WRAZ so bit starved? Looks like absolute crap during college football and NFL. If you're going to multicast, please dedicate more bw to the FOX feed. Sometimes its like 7MB. I'm thankful the Super Bowl will be streamed in unconverted 1080p > 4K.
> 
> I'd love for my OTA to "pop" again. Can't even find a number to call.


Is it upconverted? I haven't seen any mention of upconversion, but also haven't done the leg work...if only they had some sort of search function...


----------



## bhambrad

AndThenScottSays said:


> The WRAZ transmitter is also the home of 54.1 - I can’t remember the calls but it’s a Spanish language station. Capitol sold them a channel sharing agreement in the repack.


Good to know. Wasn't aware of that. I want sports to look good and they want Spanish programming.


----------



## bhambrad

CCsoftball7 said:


> Is it upconverted? I haven't seen any mention of upconversion, but also haven't done the leg work...if only they had some sort of search function...


Its being shot in native 1080p HDR and downconverted to 720p for broadcast and upconverted to 4K HDR for UHD broadcast. None of the streaming apps had HDR enabled during Thursday Night Football this season. Only Cable Companies and Directv featured the unconverted 4K HDR feed. The apps received 4K SDR. 

It looked really good on my LG 65" E8 OLED. No idea if they will be able to push the HDR to the apps on FireTV and AppleTV. The HDR is supposed to make a dramatic difference. I hope we get to see it in HDR.


----------



## CCsoftball7

bhambrad said:


> Its being shot in native 1080p HDR and downconverted to 720p for broadcast and upconverted to 4K HDR for UHD broadcast. None of the streaming apps had HDR enabled during Thursday Night Football this season. Only Cable Companies and Directv featured the unconverted 4K HDR feed. The apps received 4K SDR.
> 
> It looked really good on my LG 65" E8 OLED. No idea if they will be able to push the HDR to the apps on FireTV and AppleTV. The HDR is supposed to make a dramatic difference. I hope we get to see it in HDR.


FireTV will have HDR according to what I've read.  AppleTV will be 4K only, no HDR.


----------



## bhambrad

CCsoftball7 said:


> FireTV will have HDR according to what I've read.  AppleTV will be 4K only, no HDR.


I'm glad I have both. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tylerSC

bhambrad said:


> You're correct. I completely understand about the quality and the sub channels. HD looked amazing when broadcasters first flipped the switch without multicasting. WRAZ / FOX 50 looks soft and really bad when watching sports. I'm all for sub channels as long as the main Broadcast HD station looks great. Very few get it right. They need to lower the bitrate on MeTV and other SD channel and prioritize WRAZ. Rant over.
> 
> You'll need a cable provider login for use of the FOX app. FWIW, Roku just yanked the FOX app off it's devices before the Super Bowl yesterday if you can believe that.
> https://twitter.com/506sports/status/1223107079403032579?s=20


I only have Spectrum for internet and home phone only, so I guess I am out of luck there. Will have to watch OTA. But WHNS-21 FOX Carolina has 3 subchannels and the main HD channel, and WJZY FOX-46 Charlotte has a total of 8 channels, including 2 HD feeds. So it may not be as good as years past with all these extra channels. Hopefully if ATSC3 comes along things will improve. Also I tend to prefer NFL on CBS or NBC in 1080i, as the images seem sharper. Although some may say the motion handling is better on FOX or ABC in 720p.


----------



## jamieh1

Here in Greenville NC our local NBC has 6 channels
WITN 7.1 NBC HD
7.2 My Network tv SD
7.3 MeTV SD
7.4 Start TV SD
7.5 Heroes and Icons SD
7.6 Circle SD

picture is really good, the SD feeds look really good also.


----------



## bhambrad

FYI, Looks like the FOX HD / 4K HDR stream (FireTV, Roku) on Fox Sports app will not require a login for those that don't have a cable login. Also, Roku and Fox came to an agreement and the Fox Sports support has been restored and you'll be able to watch on your Roku as well. CCSoftball was correct, 4K HDR on FireTV, Roku but not AppleTV 4K.


----------



## CCsoftball7

bhambrad said:


> FYI, Looks like the FOX HD / 4K HDR stream (FireTV, Roku) on Fox Sports app will not require a login for those that don't have a cable login. Also, Roku and Fox came to an agreement and the Fox Sports support has been restored and you'll be able to watch on your Roku as well. CCSoftball was correct, 4K HDR on FireTV, Roku but not AppleTV 4K.


The pre-game is on in HDR...it looks great! If the game looks this good, it will be incredible.


----------



## jspENC

WNCN had to extend their construction deadline for reasons that are beyond their control out in the field. They do not own the tower or facility so, this is likely what they mean.



I also am guessing that no station has turned on their new antennas yet?


----------



## ncted

WNCN was completely unwatchable during the snow last night. Thank god for YouTube TV.


----------



## idiotcontrol

HTML:







ncted said:


> WNCN was completely unwatchable during the snow last night. Thank god for YouTube TV.



So weird, here in Greenville, it was exactly the opposite for me. WNCN was coming in clear. Couldn't receive WRAL/WRAZ at all. Normally, it's the other way around. The atmosphere is a crazy thing.


----------



## jspENC

What is going on there do you think? Didn't they run the transmitter wires prior to the antennas being installed? Have WRCD and WLFL gone live yet?


----------



## idiotcontrol

jspENC said:


> What is going on there do you think? Didn't they run the transmitter wires prior to the antennas being installed? Have WRCD and WLFL gone live yet?


 IDK, but I hope they're finished with the work soon. Except for the odd tropo instance, I haven't picked up 22 or 28 since all this work started months ago.


----------



## jspENC

idiotcontrol said:


> IDK, but I hope they're finished with the work soon. Except for the odd tropo instance, I haven't picked up 22 or 28 since all this work started months ago.





Me either. I haven't picked them up at all actually. Their temporary antenna is directional and aimed towards the northwest, so obviously the new antennas are not on. Capitol is the one who is running all this since it is their site. If I was any of these stations I would get out of there and move to WTVD or get another tower. 


I wonder why WTVD is the only station on their tower?


----------



## Trip in VA

WNCN filed a license to cover, so they should be done.

- Trip


----------



## jspENC

The NBC affiliate has asked again for more time, and is very vague, siting "severe winter weather", "unprecedented repacks". They are asking to stay the way they are until possibly as late as about 3 more months (just in case)! I haven't looked, but I would guess this would include the FOX channel. I have not looked at the Sinclair stations either.


edit...

WLFL wants until August possibly due to weather. It's so easy to say the weather is responsible.


----------



## ncted

I have officially given up on OTA being my primary source for local channels. It is now my backup if YTTV is somehow unavailable.


----------



## foxeng

Does anyone know what the status is of WUBX-CD in Durham? Have they changed channel 24 yet? If not, do they know when they will?


----------



## mrradiohead55

foxeng said:


> Does anyone know what the status is of WUBX-CD in Durham? Have they changed channel 24 yet? If not, do they know when they will?



Hey foxeng, I collect DTV broadcast data for RabbitEars website. I got this email today about WUBX-CD repack...


_"Hello Jim,_

_We shut down Channel 31 yesterday morning._

_We should be on the air on channel 24 by end of business today, worst case end of day tomorrow if we run into difficulties._

_Best Regards,_
_Bob Jordan"_


Jim - Springfield, Missouri


----------



## foxeng

Thanks, mrradiohead55.


----------



## abward

Is it just me, or has the signal improved for 5.x and 50.x the last few days? I used to get signal strength 67 on my TiVo. I now get signal strength 72. I noticed this, just as I getting ready to replace my antenna amp with a newer one.

Update: Back to about 66 today and the signal cutting out again. It must have been atmospheric?


----------



## ncted

Update: WNCN signal still sucks.


----------



## Trip in VA

WRAL and WRAZ have filed licenses to cover, so they should be done now.

- Trip


----------



## Bruce Watson

Trip in VA said:


> WRAL and WRAZ have filed licenses to cover, so they should be done now.


Sorry, this thread moves pretty slowly. I've skimmed back the last couple of pages and still don't see what you're referring to -- done with what? And a license to cover... what? Sorry for being dense.


----------



## Trip in VA

They should be off their auxiliary antenna and on their final antenna at full power.

- Trip


----------



## jspENC

Can you tell any difference on live band scan at RabbitEars dot info?


----------



## Trip in VA

No, not really. But there were people here complaining about the signals, so I wanted to flag it here for them.

- Trip


----------



## abward

I can't tell any difference. My signal still cuts out, especially on windy days like yesterday. Pretty much unwatchable. I have attic antennas (one pointing to the Garner farm, and one to WUNC) and a CM-7777HD pre-amp. I am 18 miles from the Garner farm and 19 from WUNC. I pretty much give up. I wish we had Locast here!


----------



## jspENC

abward said:


> I can't tell any difference. My signal still cuts out, especially on windy days like yesterday. Pretty much unwatchable. I have attic antennas (one pointing to the Garner farm, and one to WUNC) and a CM-7777HD pre-amp. I am 18 miles from the Garner farm and 19 from WUNC. I pretty much give up. I wish we had Locast here!



Way too close to the towers to be using a pre-amp. If you lived over 40 miles out, a preamp might work, but at 18 miles, it makes things much worse. You would likely need to add more than 4 TV's before you would need amplification.


----------



## dundakitty

For me in south east Durham WRAL had too much pixelation last night to be watchable. WNCN was rock-solid.


----------



## jspENC

dundakitty said:


> For me in south east Durham WRAL had too much pixelation last night to be watchable. WNCN was rock-solid.





I've got the same problem with 3 channels to my north in Eastern NC. I need to weaken the channels on the northern antenna. (I have two UHF antennas and a VHF in my attic. The southern UHF works perfectly, but the northern one is over driven and when the wind blows, the signal tears up) The channels that are further away from the south are great, so I will try putting a two or three way splitter in the coax line off the northern antenna and see if this clears things up.


I recommend if you are close to the tower, and have too strong a signal, to try to weaken it by putting a splitter in line to attenuate the strong signal. WNCN is likely good because it is a weaker station and on VHF. Both of my VHF channels are rock solid and are on the same towers as the UHF.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Trip in VA said:


> They should be off their auxiliary antenna and on their final antenna at full power.



Thanks for that clarification. I haven't noticed any change, but then I get everything off the Garner antenna farm without much trouble. I'm only like 13 miles out, and near the top of a hill. For OTA I lucked out.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Trip in VA said:


> They should be off their auxiliary antenna and on their final antenna at full power.
> 
> - Trip



I get everything reliably again here in Greenville from RDU except for WLFL and WRDC. I expect those will come back later this summer when their work is done.


----------



## jrelmore

WTVD11 audio drops after commercial?
In Cary, rooftop with preamp. Very good reception all the locals. WTVD11 clear as well and get perfect sound during commercials. But the second the commercials end, the audio drops more than half the time. Off/on, switching channel from/to doesn't resolve. Going on for months, just don't watch the channel. 
Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## dundakitty

I haven't checked WTVD in a while. Have they completed their repack (Physical 11 -> 9)? They were scheduled for phase 9, March 14 through May 1. Covid-19 has probably put repack operations behind schedule.


----------



## Trip in VA

WTVD requested a delay into Phase 10, which the FCC granted.

- Trip


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I lost WTVD a week or two ago and it never came back. They may be using their auxillary antenna.


----------



## idiotcontrol

AndThenScottSays said:


> I lost WTVD a week or two ago and it never came back. They may be using their auxillary antenna.



I'm in Winterville off of Firetower Road and still receiving WTVD. My television doesn't give me a signal level percentage, but I'm still getting 2 bars from them if that helps. No changes that I can report.


----------



## ncted

Just received this email:


 *CBS 17 Is Back To Full Power*

​ 





 Recently, CBS 17 was required to make changes to our broadcast transmitter tower. Your TV reception might have been affected. 
The work on these changes was completed on March 9th, 2020 and we have been broadcasting from our new transmitter technology since that day. Now, we are confident in the quality of our new signal. BUT, to make certain you have access to all of your CBS network shows and CBS 17 News programs, you might need to rescan your HD antenna. 
Our broadcast tower is located just east of Garner, North Carolina on Transmitter Road. If you need help on where to point your antenna, follow this link to a Google map of this location. 
*Transmitter Rd, Garner, NC*
​ At this time, you should be able to receive our signal across the entire viewing area. 
 * As part of the change, we switched from broadcasting a UHF signal to a VHF signal. *

Our new signal may not be compatible with some antennas. 
Many antenna manufacturers have sold flat-panel or other antennas marketed as “HD” antennas. These are generally only UHF compatible. 
If you are still having trouble with reception of our new signal, your antenna may not be compatible. 
* CBS 17 can help if you're having trouble. *

*Follow this link to a page on the CBS17 website for addtional information*


----------



## Retspin

Nexstar took a lot of money from the FCC to move WNCN to VHF, at least they did not move to low band VHF.


----------



## Trip in VA

Retspin said:


> Nexstar took a lot of money from the FCC to move WNCN to VHF


Media-General took a lot of money to move WNCN to VHF. That went straight to the former Media-General's shareholders and not to Nexstar.

- Trip


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> Just received this email:
> 
> * As part of the change, we switched from broadcasting a UHF signal to a VHF signal. *


So what VHF channel did 17 move to? I thought that WTVD would be the only VHF station after moving from 11 to 9 as part of the repack?


----------



## Trip in VA

Steve347 said:


> So what VHF channel did 17 move to? I thought that WTVD would be the only VHF station after moving from 11 to 9 as part of the repack?


WNCN is now on 8.

- Trip


----------



## joblo

Retspin said:


> Nexstar took a lot of money from the FCC to move WNCN to VHF, at least they did move to low band VHF.





Trip in VA said:


> Media-General took a lot of money to move WNCN to VHF. That went straight to the former Media-General's shareholders and not to Nexstar.





Trip in VA said:


> WNCN is now on 8.


Which is high band VHF, *not* low band VHF.

(Guessing Retspin mis-typed that, but to be clear for those who don't know: low band VHF is rf 2-6, high band VHF is rf 7-13, and UHF is rf 14 and up.)


----------



## Retspin

Yes I did mis-type, sorry for the confusion, sometimes my fingers don’t type out what I’m thinking!


----------



## abward

jspENC said:


> Way too close to the towers to be using a pre-amp. If you lived over 40 miles out, a preamp might work, but at 18 miles, it makes things much worse. You would likely need to add more than 4 TV's before you would need amplification.


Thanks, but unless I have some amplification, I don't get much. I have long runs I guess.

I think I have figured out some of my problem. I hooked the antenna directly to the TV, bypassing the TiVo, and I think it is cutting out less. Still experimenting, and its a windy day today, with trees blowing around, but I might just go with this.

I guess the tuner on the TiVo is not great. When the signal cuts out on it, I get picture artifacts and the sound cuts out. When the signal cuts out on my Samsung TV, I get a little less picture artifacts, and less sound cutting out. Maybe I should do some antenna aiming tweaking now that the TV is the tuner. 

We don't record that much on the TiVo, and I will leave it running, but on a flat antenna, for when recording is needed. 

Plan B is to go with YouTube TV. It has the main locals, but not that side channels (4.2, 5.2, etc). But, it is $50/month for YouTube TV.


----------



## jspENC

abward said:


> Thanks, but unless I have some amplification, I don't get much. I have long runs I guess.
> 
> I think I have figured out some of my problem. I hooked the antenna directly to the TV, bypassing the TiVo, and I think it is cutting out less. Still experimenting, and its a windy day today, with trees blowing around, but I might just go with this.
> 
> I guess the tuner on the TiVo is not great. When the signal cuts out on it, I get picture artifacts and the sound cuts out. When the signal cuts out on my Samsung TV, I get a little less picture artifacts, and less sound cutting out. Maybe I should do some antenna aiming tweaking now that the TV is the tuner.
> 
> We don't record that much on the TiVo, and I will leave it running, but on a flat antenna, for when recording is needed.
> 
> Plan B is to go with YouTube TV. It has the main locals, but not that side channels (4.2, 5.2, etc). But, it is $50/month for YouTube TV.





Tweak the antenna and try using an amplified splitter instead of a pre-amp. The Pre amp is for locations on the edge of a broadcast signal where the antenna cannot find enough signal to make it viewable. It will overload the tuner when you are close in, and make the signal so distorted that it cannot be stable enough to keep a lock. The picture will drop in and out every few seconds.


----------



## abward

^^^^ Thanks for that.

My layout is this: Two RCA ANT751R antennas, one pointing to WUNC and the other to the Garner farm (each about 18 miles away), a Winegard antenna combiner, and then a CM-7777HD pre-amp, all in the attic. Then there is about 50ft of coax to my distribution panel, a two-way splitter, then about 30 ft of coax from there to the main TV (with the TiVo), and about 40 ft to a bedroom TV.

So, where should I put the amplifier...in the attic (replacing the pre-amp) or at my distribution panel (with no pre-amp)?


----------



## jspENC

The ideal install would be like I have, which is two UHF antennas and a VHF antenna. I join the two UHF antennas together with a splitter in reverse, then join that with the VHF antenna into a combiner that has separate inputs specifically for UHF and VHF band. (not a typical splitter) 



I have found with digital TV, that having antennas that can pick up both bands when you are pointing in different directions can cause issues itself, so if you use one UHF antenna, and then use a VHF antenna with a combiner for those bands, it is almost like using a booster. I have found you can gain quite a bit of strength in signal this way, and cut out a lot of interference. If you have large trees everywhere around like I do, this can really help.



So what I would do is use a VHF/UHF combiner and use the VHF port for the antenna pointing east, use the UHF port for the antenna pointing west at UNC because you do not need VHF from that antenna since nobody in that direction is on VHF. I am not sure if the Winegard combiner you are referring to is this type of combiner, so be sure on that.


The next step is to take out the CM7777. It is way too powerful for your area. If the distribution panel as you call it is just the two way splitter, this is where you would put the amplifier typically, because you only want one splitter. You will need a barrel connector it seems like to replace the 7777 coax end.


----------



## ncted

I finally bothered to switch over my TV to OTA to see if I could get anything on WNCN with a rescan, and nothing, nada. WRAL, WTVD, and WRAZ come in 100% though.


----------



## bhambrad

I don't know how many of you guys are aware that Silicon Dust is coming out with an ASTC 3.0 tuner on Kickstarter. I use the Silicon Dust HD Homerun Quatro in my setup to let me view OTA anywhere on my network and use the Channels app on my NAS for a DVR. I'm looking forward to being able to see the WRAL ATSC 3.0 signal. This version will have a total of 4 tuners - 2 of them will be ASTC 3.0. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ve&utm_term=0_0e447afd5c-747f4aba3d-425573121


----------



## vidiot1985

ncted said:


> I finally bothered to switch over my TV to OTA to see if I could get anything on WNCN with a rescan, and nothing, nada. WRAL, WTVD, and WRAZ come in 100% though.


I'm seeing the same thing, WRAL, WTVD, WRAZ, WUNC come in great, WNCN is barely there if I'm lucky. There was a day or two last week (maybe it wasn't too windy then?) when it was actually watchable after a bunch of antenna tweaking, but not anymore. At some point, I might get nostalgic for old school frozen TV dinners to go along with the constant antenna adjustment.


----------



## Bruce Watson

vidiot1985 said:


> I'm seeing the same thing, WRAL, WTVD, WRAZ, WUNC come in great, WNCN is barely there if I'm lucky.


WNCN is now on RF channel 8, the lowest frequency in the market IIRC. Trip can probably tell us exactly.

Most of the existing OTA antennas were designed for UHF (RF channels 14-69 (as of 1983?)). As a result, most of them are rolling off the VHF band; it would be reasonable to expect the middle VHF channels such as what WNCN occupies now to be more difficult to receive.

If possible, consider an antenna with better performance in the VHF band. That said, I'm getting WNCN just fine using an old CM 4221HD. Which I find rather surprising -- it's probably optimized for something closer to RF channel 40, which is higher than any available TV signal after the "great repacking" is finished. Sigh...

I think what we might need is a new antenna design, something tuned for the range of say, RF 7-36, which is about all we'll have left after the sale of the 600 MHz band is completed along with the end of the "great repacking". But I wouldn't expect such a new antenna design until ATSC 3.0 takes root since ATSC 3.0 uses a different modulation (ATSC 1.0 uses 8VSB, and ATSC 3.0 uses COFDM) which should improve reception (or at least decrease multipath interference). But ATSC 3.0 is still years off I suspect. We'll see. WRAL wasn't as fast off the mark with ATSC 3.0 as it was with HDTV a decade ago. Hmm....


----------



## vidiot1985

Bruce Watson said:


> WNCN is now on RF channel 8, the lowest frequency in the market IIRC. Trip can probably tell us exactly.
> 
> Most of the existing OTA antennas were designed for UHF (RF channels 14-69 (as of 1983?)). As a result, most of them are rolling off the VHF band; it would be reasonable to expect the middle VHF channels such as what WNCN occupies now to be more difficult to receive.
> 
> If possible, consider an antenna with better performance in the VHF band. That said, I'm getting WNCN just fine using an old CM 4221HD. Which I find rather surprising -- it's probably optimized for something closer to RF channel 40, which is higher than any available TV signal after the "great repacking" is finished. Sigh...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm just using ancient rabbit ears with a UHF loop in the living room next to the TV. Tweaking the rabbit ears brought in WNCN acceptably well for a couple of days, but it took a lot of tries to get both WNCN (VHF 8) and WTVD (VHF 11) to come in well simultaneously for that brief period. For now, I'm leaving it setup to get WTVD reliably and leaving WNCN content to streaming for interesting programming.

My ATSC 1.0 TVs and computer-based tuners just won't die. Hm...looks like I've got until at least February 2023 before ATSC 1.0 primary channels are allowed to be turned off and my tuners maybe go poof. My ancient, EOL'd DVR software might then go poof too if new ATSC 3.0 tuners don't work with it. Fingers crossed that Silicon Dust's kickstarter project will still work as the their 3rd party compatibility blurb suggests it should.


----------



## Trip in VA

Among full-power stations, WNCN on 8 is the lowest channel. WTVD will move from 11 to 9 some time soon to be second-lowest.

- Trip


----------



## jspENC

A tip with rabbit ears, or a dipole is to flatten the rods to horizontal and adjust the length for the frequency you are trying to get. All the way extended is for low VHF. About midway is for high VHF. Place the antenna as high as possible of course... away from any electronics like the TV itself, or an internet router etc.


----------



## vidiot1985

jspENC said:


> A tip with rabbit ears, or a dipole is to flatten the rods to horizontal and adjust the length for the frequency you are trying to get. All the way extended is for low VHF. About midway is for high VHF. Place the antenna as high as possible of course... away from any electronics like the TV itself, or an internet router etc.


Thanks for the tips, I'll have to give your suggestions a try, especially moving my router further away

I had tried adjusting the dipole lengths and that did help WNCN come in, but IIRC, it made WTVD weaker, then eventually unstable.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> I finally bothered to switch over my TV to OTA to see if I could get anything on WNCN with a rescan, and nothing, nada. WRAL, WTVD, and WRAZ come in 100% though.


What antenna are you using? I think that WNCN has already repacked to VHF RF-8. Don't know if they are up to full power yet or not.


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> What antenna are you using? I think that WNCN has already repacked to VHF RF-8. Don't know if they are up to full power yet or not.



I have a CM4221 with a CM7777 pre-amp. I have tried tweaking the antenna aim and with and without the pre-amp with no improvement. It you scroll up, you will see where they sent me an email that said they were done with their antenna work.


----------



## johnny antenna

ncted said:


> I have a CM4221 with a CM7777 pre-amp. I have tried tweaking the antenna aim and with and without the pre-amp with no improvement. It you scroll up, you will see where they sent me an email that said they were done with their antenna work.


Newark makes a HI-VHF antenna you can join with your UHF antenna. It will save a lot of headaches over trying to pick up 7-13 with rabbit ears or a UHF antenna. https://www.newark.com/stellar-labs/30-2475/fringe-directional-antenna-vhf/dp/48Y8141


----------



## ncted

johnny antenna said:


> Newark makes a HI-VHF antenna you can join with your UHF antenna. It will save a lot of headaches over trying to pick up 7-13 with rabbit ears or a UHF antenna. https://www.newark.com/stellar-labs/30-2475/fringe-directional-antenna-vhf/dp/48Y8141



If you believe the tech specs, the 4221HD is supposed to be able to bring in VHF High. Certainly ABC11 comes in just fine.


----------



## NCCaniac

ncted said:


> If you believe the tech specs, the 4221HD is supposed to be able to bring in VHF High. Certainly ABC11 comes in just fine.


Agreed. I have the 4221HD attic mounted aimed at the Garner tower farm and have not had any issues after the re-scan with any locals. While I am in NW Cary and not that far away, my house is on a street that is kind of down in a bowl without a real direct siteline to the Garner tower farm....but I still get a stable signal.


----------



## jspENC

ncted said:


> If you believe the tech specs, the 4221HD is supposed to be able to bring in VHF High. Certainly ABC11 comes in just fine.



3 db of gain is nothing. You may get 5 db gain on channels 11, 12, and 13, but on channels 7, 8 and 9 you could only be seeing 1 or 2 db gain. The antenna has no VHF elements. 



Those using a preamp are depending on the preamp to make up the slack, and that isn't the way to do it.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> If you believe the tech specs, the 4221HD is supposed to be able to bring in VHF High. Certainly ABC11 comes in just fine.


Well, I just did a test using my CM8200 aimed at the Garner antenna farm. I stuck an attenuator in series with the antenna and the tuner. I then checked to see how much attenuation I could insert before falling off the "digital cliff" The results are as follows:

WTVD - RF11 - 31dB
WNCN - RF8 - 29dB

So it appears that with a proper antenna their signal strength in W. Cary is about the same, which I was sort of surprised that they would be this close.

The issue with bowties is that they will have gain on high VHF but the SWR will be terrible so that when properly terminated the signal drops even further.

I would suspect that RF11 is close to borderline currently and RF8 is too far down the gain curve to be useful. I suspect that when WTVD repack to RF9 that you will loose that one too.

What you need to fix this is a separate high VHF antenna and a UVSJ to combine the two antennas together. Forget about the amp. It can't amplify signal that isn't there to begin with.


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> Well, I just did a test using my CM8200 aimed at the Garner antenna farm. I stuck an attenuator in series with the antenna and the tuner. I then checked to see how much attenuation I could insert before falling off the "digital cliff" The results are as follows:
> 
> WTVD - RF11 - 31dB
> WNCN - RF8 - 29dB
> 
> So it appears that with a proper antenna their signal strength in W. Cary is about the same, which I was sort of surprised that they would be this close.
> 
> The issue with bowties is that they will have gain on high VHF but the SWR will be terrible so that when properly terminated the signal drops even further.
> 
> I would suspect that RF11 is close to borderline currently and RF8 is too far down the gain curve to be useful. I suspect that when WTVD repack to RF9 that you will loose that one too.
> 
> What you need to fix this is a separate high VHF antenna and a UVSJ to combine the two antennas together. Forget about the amp. It can't amplify signal that isn't there to begin with.



Great. Well, I don't really have any place to put another antenna in my attic, and my wife will not go for a roof-mount. It is either replace the CM4221 with something else or lose these channels. I am in southern Durham. Any options I should consider that are in the same general size range as the 4221 that are likely to pull in the major locals?


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> Great. Well, I don't really have any place to put another antenna in my attic, and my wife will not go for a roof-mount. It is either replace the CM4221 with something else or lose these channels. I am in southern Durham. Any options I should consider that are in the same general size range as the 4221 that are likely to pull in the major locals?


Unfortunately, no. Antenna size is inversely proportional to frequency. You could "try" a Clearstream 4 MAX. Make sure that it is the MAX version as it has a single VHF dipole element. I tried one here outdoors about 30 feet off the ground. While it did work on RF11 I wouldn't call it strong. I ultimately returned it to Best Buy to wait out the repack. I am now looking at a DB4-e (equivalent to your CM) but will likely have to add a separate high-VHF pointed to Garner. Right now I am waiting for the WTVD repack to finish.

The antenna wizards hang out in this forum:
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/25-h...-related-hardware-topic-616.html#post59608334

They might be able to recommend a single UHF / hi-V yagi to replace your CM. However you may have issues with PBS like I do with my CM-8200. This is why I am going to the DB4-e minus the reflector. Garner off the front side and PBS off the back side. Separate Hi-V if needed (likely) pointed to Garner.


----------



## jspENC

A Winegard 7694p or an RCA ANT3037Z is what I would use as a combo. They are excellent.


----------



## ncted

Well, BB had a 4MAX, so I am going to try that today. If it doesn't work, I can maybe try a yagi if I can find one that will fit. I am not too concerned about WUNC as there is a streaming app for PBS, and we just don't watch it that much. Although, we are very close, so I expect it will work with almost any antenna at my location.


----------



## idiotcontrol

jspENC said:


> A Winegard 7694p or an RCA ANT3037Z is what I would use as a combo. They are excellent.



Here in Winterville/Greenville, I have RCA ANT751E to pull WNCN and WTVD, especially, combined with STELLAR LABS 30-2431 for everything else.


----------



## ncted

The Clearstream 4MAX did an excellent job of picking up UHF stations, even without the pre-amp, but it's VHF performance was even worse than my CM4221HD, so it went back to BB. I think I need to try to figure out if I can find a decent spot in my attic for a good VHF Hi antenna, and then try using a signal combiner as folks here have recommended.


----------



## Bruce Watson

ncted said:


> I think I need to try to figure out if I can find a decent spot in my attic for a good VHF Hi antenna, and then try using a signal combiner as folks here have recommended.


Or maybe something like a CM-2018 which looks to have better VHF capabilities? IDK, I was looking at one but I've never used one.


----------



## jspENC

idiotcontrol said:


> Here in Winterville/Greenville, I have RCA ANT751E to pull WNCN and WTVD, especially, combined with STELLAR LABS 30-2431 for everything else.





There you go guys. If that small antenna works at 65 miles, then you should do fine with one similar in the triangle.


----------



## ncted

Bruce Watson said:


> Or maybe something like a CM-2018 which looks to have better VHF capabilities? IDK, I was looking at one but I've never used one.



Yeah, that looks good, but unfortunately that will not fit in my attic space.


----------



## Steve347

ncted said:


> Well, BB had a 4MAX, so I am going to try that today. If it doesn't work, I can maybe try a yagi if I can find one that will fit. I am not too concerned about WUNC as there is a streaming app for PBS, and we just don't watch it that much. Although, we are very close, so I expect it will work with almost any antenna at my location.


If you don't care about anything on the back side of a yagi (like PBS) the RCA ANT-751 might also work as a single antenna and is fairly small. It is also available at HD for a trial run.


----------



## ncted

Steve347 said:


> If you don't care about anything on the back side of a yagi (like PBS) the RCA ANT-751 might also work as a single antenna and is fairly small. It is also available at HD for a trial run.



Yeah, that is the one I was thinking.


----------



## evan237

Being in the Greensboro TV market (also with access to the Charlotte market), I've found it interesting that we (Greensboro and Charlotte) are fortunate enough to have our networks remain on the UHF spectrum (post spectrum auction) whereas you've now got a couple of your big 4 networks placed on VHF. At the same time, you've got WRAL in your market, known to be one of the most respected and innovative broadcasters out there and also a station which appears to have an impressive broadcast signal.

That being said, if I were confronted with a VHF reception problem (such as you guys have been mentioning with WNCN), I would certainly go with a combo antenna. And if mounting in the attic, I would probably get the biggest VHF antenna my attic space could reasonably accommodate and combine it with my UHF antenna. And it appears there's been a couple of good suggestions recently mentioned (in this thread) about VHF antennas.

As for ATSC 3.0, it seems times are uncertain now days with COVID-19; and revenues being down at television stations. Only time will tell how that may delay the launch of ATSC 3.0. But when it happens, I would bet WRAL will be one of the stations leading the way. And some of us (in my market) will be looking at Raleigh to see how that develops and plays out.


----------



## dundakitty

I'm live in South-east Durham and don't have a problem with WTVD or WNCN. I use a home-built hourglass loop VHF antenna, from https://imageevent.com/holl_ands/loops/hivhfhourglassloop
I built the 7 reflecting rod version.
My biggest problem is WLFL, channel 22.1 on physical 18.
On windy days I get a lot of drop-outs on WRAL, but that's from all the trees in the area.


----------



## jspENC

In my experience, wind really affects UHF a lot. I had to work a while in my attic on windy days to find a spot where I would not have issues with it. VHF is much better with wind. Lightning is an issue with VHF sometimes, but nothing like wind issues on UHF>


----------



## Bruce Watson

jspENC said:


> In my experience, wind really affects UHF a lot.


Sounds like multi-path. The wind blows, the leaves rustle, branches sway, and the signal gets scattered and bounces all over the place. Supposedly the change from 8VSB modulation to COFDM with the upgrade to ATSC 3.0 will make multi-path problems largely go away. I just hope I live to see it; waiting for ATSC 3.0 is worse than being a school kid in Florida waiting for a snowfall.


----------



## abward

@jspENC, I took your advice and eliminated my CM-7777HD pre-amp in the attic, and I installed a 4-way Antronix distribution amp in my wiring closet. I also aimed the antenna that points to the Garner farm about 15 degrees off track (around 145 degrees instead of 119). Multi-path drop-outs are much better (not totally gone though). Signal strength for 5.x, 17.x, and most channels seems to be fine. Signal strength for 11.x is about 24 s/n ratio (vs about 30 for the others), but so far I don't see any drop outs on it.

Thanks!

Update: Today is overcast and rainy. The signal for the Garner farm is cutting out a lot again. I am not sure what to try next.


----------



## ChelseaMews

*ABC 11 Rescan 30 June 2020*

The ABC 11 website now gives June 30 as the day to rescan to continue to be able to watch it:

https://abc11.com/technology/time-to-rescan-tv-abc11-changes-frequencies/6182715/

ABC 11 has also started running adverts about the June 30 rescan.


----------



## ncted

ChelseaMews said:


> The ABC 11 website now gives June 30 as the day to rescan to continue to be able to watch it:
> 
> https://abc11.com/technology/time-to-rescan-tv-abc11-changes-frequencies/6182715/
> 
> ABC 11 has also started running adverts about the June 30 rescan.



Thanks for this info. I am still trying to work out my CBS 17/VHF 8 issues, but I guess I will wait for ABC 11 to move to VHF 9 before settling on a final solution. I cannot imagine it will be any worse than CBS 17, but you never know.


----------



## Trip in VA

I have a hunch. Is anyone having trouble with WTVD this morning, and if so, where approximately are you (city/town is specific enough)?

- Trip


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Trip in VA said:


> I have a hunch. Is anyone having trouble with WTVD this morning, and if so, where approximately are you (city/town is specific enough)?
> 
> - Trip


I haven’t been able to get them in a week or two. I assume they are on a temporary antenna. Winterville, NC ~65 miles out.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Trip in VA said:


> I have a hunch. Is anyone having trouble with WTVD this morning, and if so, where approximately are you (city/town is specific enough)?
> 
> - Trip



No changes here. Coming in at regular levels in Winterville, N.C.


----------



## jspENC

I see WTVD now has an LTC on 9... AUX antenna.


----------



## conquistador

Trip in VA said:


> I have a hunch. Is anyone having trouble with WTVD this morning, and if so, where approximately are you (city/town is specific enough)?



I didn't check this morning, but I couldn't pick it up in West Cary last night at 7pm and had to catch Jeopardy! on WFMY at 7:30 instead. No problems earlier in the week, and it's coming in fine now.


----------



## Thomas H. White

Trip in VA said:


> I have a hunch. Is anyone having trouble with WTVD this morning, and if so, where approximately are you (city/town is specific enough)?
> 
> - Trip


No change in east Cary.

My question is what is going on with RF channel 19. Previous I would occasionally pick up a weak WTNC-LD (PSIP 26), which retransmits WUVC (PSIP 40). However, starting a couple of days ago this has been replaced by a weak transmission that has the same UNC/WRAY/WLXI programming as WUNC on RF channel 20, and is also using the same PSIP channels of 4-1 to 4-4 for UNC, 30 for WRAY and 43 for WLXI. And having two transmissions claiming the same PSIP channels is really confusing the converters...


----------



## Trip in VA

Thomas H. White said:


> No change in east Cary.
> 
> My question is what is going on with RF channel 19. Previous I would occasionally pick up a weak WTNC-LD (PSIP 26), which retransmits WUVC (PSIP 40). However, starting a couple of days ago this has been replaced by a weak transmission that has the same UNC/WRAY/WLXI programming as WUNC on RF channel 20, and is also using the same PSIP channels of 4-1 to 4-4 for UNC, 30 for WRAY and 43 for WLXI. And having two transmissions claiming the same PSIP channels is really confusing the converters...


Yes, this is what my hunch was about. I think I was right, but I can't prove it.

WUNC's digital replacement translator on the WRAL tower moved from 30 to 19 as part of the repack earlier this week. The Live Bandscan receiver in Wake Forest noted that WTNC-LD cleared the channel a few days ago. Then, yesterday afternoon, that receiver suddenly lost WTVD entirely while still showing very high signal. Very early in the morning, for a few brief periods it claimed to just barely pick up WTNC-LD on 11--where it will be moving to after WTVD moves in the repack at the end of the month.

I suspect they built out the new channel 11 facility for WTNC-LD and turned it on. Based on what I see in the graph here, it looks like it might have wiped out WTVD for some viewers for about 18 hours before someone realized WTVD is still there and turned it off.

https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/signal_graph/103B22D6/tuner1/WTVD

If that's the case, it got turned off again around 9AM this morning. I can't prove it, but that's what I suspect based on the evidence I have.

- Trip


----------



## Steve347

Well, I finally got my upgrade done. In my location I have Garner in one direction and PBS nearly 180 degrees off. Because of this I decided to try an Antennas Direct DB4e without the reflectors. 

Since we have 2 network stations now on high VHF on the Garner tower I decided to go with a Stellar Labs 30-2475 VHF antenna. Both of these antennas are combined with an Antennas Direct UVSJ.

Performance seems to be good. Signal levels are even better than the old setup. I think that this is because of the wider beamwidth of the new antennas and the fact that I switched from RG-59 to RG-6. The old RG-59 run now feeds the FM hoop in the middle of the array.

I also have my old Winegard CS-8200 and rotor up for sale on Craigs List. You can find the listing here:

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ele/d/cary-genuine-winegard-cs-8200/7147285172.html

I am sure that this would work even for NCted!


----------



## jspENC

Steve347 said:


> Well, I finally got my upgrade done. In my location I have Garner in one direction and PBS nearly 180 degrees off. Because of this I decided to try an Antennas Direct DB4e without the reflectors.
> 
> Since we have 2 network stations now on high VHF on the Garner tower I decided to go with a Stellar Labs 30-2475 VHF antenna. Both of these antennas are combined with an Antennas Direct UVSJ.
> 
> Performance seems to be good. Signal levels are even better than the old setup. I think that this is because of the wider beamwidth of the new antennas and the fact that I switched from RG-59 to RG-6. The old RG-59 run now feeds the FM hoop in the middle of the array.
> 
> I also have my old Winegard CS-8200 and rotor up for sale on Craigs List. You can find the listing here:
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/ele/d/cary-genuine-winegard-cs-8200/7147285172.html
> 
> I am sure that this would work even for NCted!



Nice setup! I like individual antennas because you can position them easier for best performance, where a combo antenna may work well at one height for some channels, others may not like that position, or direction. Also outside is better than an attic most times, even at reduced height. Your area looks like mine with tons of tall trees.


----------



## Thomas H. White

Just noticed that WTVD is now transmitting on both its upcoming repack assignment of RF channel 9, in addition to its current (until June 30th) RF channel 11. And so far it is looking impressive--here in east Cary the signal on channel 9 is significantly stronger than its original one on on RF 11.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

28 must be up to full power. Getting them here in Pitt County, but no 22 yet.


----------



## idiotcontrol

AndThenScottSays said:


> 28 must be up to full power. Getting them here in Pitt County, but no 22 yet.



I think you're right about WRDC. I first tuned them back in roughly three weeks ago. I've been watching Magnum PI on Charge since it's 4:3 unlike how it's presented on our local affiliate here in ENC. 



WLFL comes and goes for me most evenings and early morning. It is still very weak compared to RDC.


I'm surprised RDC was a priority over LFL to be honest.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Thomas H. White said:


> Just noticed that WTVD is now transmitting on both its upcoming repack assignment of RF channel 9, in addition to its current (until June 30th) RF channel 11. And so far it is looking impressive--here in east Cary the signal on channel 9 is significantly stronger than its original one on on RF 11.


Looks like more than a few people have lost WTVD after the rescan looking at the facebook comments on multiple posts about rescanning today. I cannot completely decode the signal any longer here in Winterville. My tv locks the frequency and pulls the channel guide, but the picture is a jumbled mess. I assume it will decode in the evenings and mornings going forward. 

Does anybody know if they're at reduced power on the new frequency? (I'm thinking that might be the case since I've got a solid lock on WNCN and they're coming in fine.)


----------



## KyL416

Yes, they transitioned to their aux site which is about 500' lower and directional.

https://enterpriseefiling.fcc.gov/d...&id=25076ff3729b1e0a0172c1f8c0d733bc&goBack=N


> WTVD has recently learned, however, that the helicopter lift cannot be performed in time to enable installation of the channel 9 antenna by July 3. Specifically, WTVD was informed by Coast to Coast Tower Service, Inc. (“CTC”), the service provider with whom it has contracted with to remove WTVD’s channel 11 main antenna and replace it with the new channel 9 antenna, that the vendor previously scheduled by CTC to perform the required helicopter lift was no longer available due to circumstances relating to the COVID-19 pandemic. CTC has identified a substitute vendor to perform the helicopter lift, and has told WTVD that the lift has been tentatively scheduled to occur on or around July 16, 2020. WTVD anticipates that it will complete construction of the Channel 9 CP facility shortly thereafter (assuming no further delays with the helicopter lift process or other unforeseen delays), at which time WTVD will file a license to cover application for the Channel 9 CP.


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> Yes, they transitioned to their aux site which is about 500' lower and directional.
> 
> https://enterpriseefiling.fcc.gov/d...&id=25076ff3729b1e0a0172c1f8c0d733bc&goBack=N


Thanks so much for the heads up. I appreciate it!


----------



## Retspin

idiotcontrol said:


> Looks like more than a few people have lost WTVD after the rescan looking at the facebook comments on multiple posts about rescanning today. I cannot completely decode the signal any longer here in Winterville. My tv locks the frequency and pulls the channel guide, but the picture is a jumbled mess. I assume it will decode in the evenings and mornings going forward.
> 
> Does anybody know if they're at reduced power on the new frequency? (I'm thinking that might be the case since I've got a solid lock on WNCN and they're coming in fine.)



You might notice a difference when WNCT leaves RF-10.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Retspin said:


> You might notice a difference when WNCT leaves RF-10.


Counting down the days. I can see the top of the Grifton stick from my front yard and it kills WTVD for me. I had some success flipping the antenna 90 degrees since WTVD is circularly polarized and WNCT is horizontal.


----------



## ncted

So, do we have a sense of when WTVD will be done and WNCT will be gone?


----------



## KyL416

Look at post 16036. The Helicopter lift for WTVD's new antenna isn't scheduled until July 16th, based on how long it took other stations to go live post-lift, it will be at least a few days after that.


----------



## Retspin

ncted said:


> So, do we have a sense of when WTVD will be done and WNCT will be gone?



I think WNCT moves to RF-12 on Friday.


----------



## ncted

KyL416 said:


> Look at post 16036. The Helicopter lift for WTVD's new antenna isn't scheduled until July 16th, based on how long it took other stations to go live post-lift, it will be at least a few days after that.





Retspin said:


> I think WNCT moves to RF-12 on Friday.


Thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## abward

An update: I live in Cary. I was having cutout problems getting WRAL and others. I have two RCA ANT751E antennas, one pointing to WUNC, and the other (about 180 degrees different) pointing to the Garner antenna farm. I have a combiner for these two. These are in my attic. I removed a preamp that I had in the attic, put a distribution amp in my wiring closet, and pointed the Garner antenna about 30 degrees off of the correct direction, to minimize multi-path. This mostly stopped the cutouts, but they were still there occasionally, and windy/stormy days were still bad.

I had a Channel Master CM-4228HD antenna laying around that I got for free when WRAL first went digital. When I switched from it to the two RCAs, many years ago, I just laid it down in the attic. I decided to give it a try again, with all the frequency changes of late, and with the removal of my preamp. I installed the CM-4228 in the same location as the RCA one was, but pointing right at the Garner farm. WRAL signal strength on my TiVo went from 60 to 72. I then moved the antenna about 18" higher (about as high as I can go on that poll in the attic), and signal strength is now 82. WTVD is 72, which is really good. WNCN is 53, but I *think* they are not done messing around yet with their antenna??? So far, no multi-path issues, and pretty solid signals.

Interestingly, on the other antenna for WUNC, which I did not touch, the signal strength went from 60 to 72. I *think* this is because the CM-4228 is now very close to it, and its mesh is maybe acting as a reflector to the RCA antenna. Whatever.

I am happy. We will see what happens when the storms roll through today.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Anybody know if WRAL is adding another channel or are they replacing COZI on 5.2? The program guide for 5.2. (COZI) is now showing LX News - AM. I believe LX is the new NBC O&O subchannel. I hope we're not losing COZI!


----------



## KyL416

It's an error in the schedule providers, they mentioned it on social media earlier this week:
https://twitter.com/COZITV/status/1280956037676306434


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> It's an error in the schedule providers, they mentioned it on social media earlier this week:
> https://twitter.com/COZITV/status/1280956037676306434


Thanks so much! I hadn't thought to look at the COZI twitter feed. While I could see WRAL adding this channel with their NBC affiliation, I wouldn't want to lose COZI.


----------



## Thomas H. White

A couple of questions for which maybe someone knows the answer:

1. On June 1, 2020 the FCC issued a notice ( https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DA-20-573A1.pdf ) that:

"The Media Bureau (Bureau), in this Public Notice, reminds low power television and television translator stations (LPTV/translator stations) operating on the guard band/duplex gap channels (channels 38, 44, 45 and 46) that they must cease operations no later than 11:59 pm local time on July 13, 2020" plus "The July 13, 2020 deadline for LPTV/translator stations operating on guard band/duplex gap channels to cease operations is a hard deadline – no extensions of time to continue operating in these bands will be considered." 

However, although this deadline passed yesterday, WWIW-LD in Raleigh is still transmitting on channel 45, and I haven't seen any evidence that they have even started testing on their repack channel of 21. So, did the FCC actually extend the cutoff date, or am I misreading the effect of this notice with respect to WWIW-LD?

2. When it was transmitting on channel 19 I rarely picked up WTNC-LD here in east Cary. Has it actually moved to channel 11, because I've never picked it up on its repack assignment channel.


----------



## Trip in VA

No extensions; sounds like someone missed the memo.

Regarding WTNC-LD, yes, it moved. https://m.rabbitears.info/index.php?request=tvdx_grid&tid=103B22D6&tno=1

- Trip


----------



## timhk63

*WTVD new Antenna installed today*

https://abc11.com/abc11-antenna-install-over-the-air/6321902/

FB Link longer video https://www.facebook.com/ABC11/videos/2536440226576676/


----------



## Steve347

*PBS WUNC-TV From Cary - Faded Out?*

Here is my Rabbit ears report:
https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php?request=result&study_id=110055

The antenna is a DB4E with the reflectors removed so that I can pick up both Garner and PBS in Chapel hill off of opposite sides of the antenna.

Last Sunday night I was watching the second installment of "The National Parks" and the signal started to break up, first audio and then video. Within about 20-30 minutes the signal went from lots of margin to barely indications of a pilot signal. I don't think that this is antenna related but have no idea why the signal would just fade out completely. Any thoughts?

When this happened I thought that maybe I could get the Triad PBS station (WUNL) on RF 33 about 60 miles away. So I manually tuned to RF 33 and was really surprised that there was a fairly good signal at 3 times the 20 mile distance of WUNC. Unfortunately, this didn't last long. By the time that I could install my attenuator / margin tester the signal had faded away.

So can any of you reliably receive either WUNK (Greenville) or WUNL (Triad) from the Triangle area? Dismissing whatever was going on last Sunday night I can see the pilot for WUNL but it won't decode but I can't see any indication that WUNK is there at all on RF 25. Is there any way of finding out if either of these two are still on temporary antennas due to the repack?


----------



## Trip in VA

WUNL and WUNK are still on reduced facilities.

- Trip


----------



## Thomas H. White

Steve347 said:


> *PBS WUNC-TV From Cary - Faded Out?*
> 
> Last Sunday night I was watching the second installment of "The National Parks" and the signal started to break up, first audio and then video. Within about 20-30 minutes the signal went from lots of margin to barely indications of a pilot signal. I don't think that this is antenna related but have no idea why the signal would just fade out completely. Any thoughts?
> 
> When this happened I thought that maybe I could get the Triad PBS station (WUNL) on RF 33 about 60 miles away. So I manually tuned to RF 33 and was really surprised that there was a fairly good signal at 3 times the 20 mile distance of WUNC. Unfortunately, this didn't last long. By the time that I could install my attenuator / margin tester the signal had faded away.


Any chance you were actually picking up the low-powered Garner translator on RF 19 rather than the Chapel Hill signal on RF 20? I'm in east Cary, and ever since the translator moved from RF 30 (which I never picked up) it has been an occasional nuisance, as I sometimes pick up its much weaker signal which eventually fades out. I have never had trouble picking up the main RF 20 signal, using a simple antenna located in a ground floor apartment.


----------



## Steve347

Trip in VA said:


> WUNL and WUNK are still on reduced facilities.
> 
> - Trip


Thanks for the heads-up. Any way to know when they will be back up to full power on their new antennas? I couldn't find anything on WUNC's website on anything for OTA reception AT ALL.


----------



## Trip in VA

Steve347 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Any way to know when they will be back up to full power on their new antennas? I couldn't find anything on WUNC's website on anything for OTA reception AT ALL.


UNC is actually one of the most informative and forthcoming entities as far as I've seen in this process:

https://www.unctv.org/watch/rescan/

- Trip


----------



## Steve347

Thomas H. White said:


> Any chance you were actually picking up the low-powered Garner translator on RF 19 rather than the Chapel Hill signal on RF 20? I'm in east Cary, and ever since the translator moved from RF 30 (which I never picked up) it has been an occasional nuisance, as I sometimes pick up its much weaker signal which eventually fades out. I have never had trouble picking up the main RF 20 signal, using a simple antenna located in a ground floor apartment.


Not likely. I just checked for 19 and it was barely showing the pilot and definitely not near decoding.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Is anyone else getting a better signal from WTVD? Here in Greenville, I'm now getting a better signal than I did yesterday and before they transitioned to their new antenna. They just updated their rescan article on the website two hours ago and are running promos on air at noon that they have a stronger signal. Looks like their tower work is now done. *fingers crossed*


----------



## abward

^^^ WTVD (, WRAL, and WNCN) is the same for me as it was a week or so ago.

Unfortunately, 27.x is a about the same...it stutters audio and video. Seems to be different than multi-path signal drops.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Is WFMY from Greensboro carried by one of the providers in Raleigh? Eating lunch in a restaurant in north Raleigh yesterday I was suprised to see WFMY's noon news on. It was in letterboxed standard def which is what makes me think it was coming from a cable/MVPD provider. There's no antenna on the building that would be capable of picking that up but even if there was it wouldn't have been in SD.


----------



## KyL416

I don't see it on any of the Spectrum lineups for that area. Maybe the owner was skirting the rules and using a DirecTV or Dish receiver registered to their home in WFMY's DMA instead of getting a more expensive public viewing commercial account for the restaraunt.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Possible but another TV had WRAL though so who knows. WRAL was in HD.


----------



## JAGKD705

I'm in southwest Apex, and WNCN-17.1 has once again gone MIA for me since mid August. My rabbitears.info study ID is 143534. Has WNCN-17 gone to low power mode recently?

Strangely, I can get CBS programming from WFMY-2.1 from Greensboro, but the signal drops out quite a bit. Plex Live TV/DVR says it is coming in at 77% .. whatever that means, but much better than nothing for WNCN.


----------



## idiotcontrol

I don't believe WNCN is low power. I receive it 24/7 over here in Greenville.


----------



## JAGKD705

Oh, yeah, if you're receiving WNCN in Greenville then they are definitely not at low power. No clue why it's dropped from my channel list then...


----------



## Larc36

JAGKD705 said:


> Oh, yeah, if you're receiving WNCN in Greenville then they are definitely not at low power. No clue why it's dropped from my channel list then...


Assuming it's up to date, the FCC site indicates WNCN is currently broadcasting on RF channel 8 at 29kW.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Larc36 said:


> Assuming it's up to date, the FCC site indicates WNCN is currently broadcasting on RF channel 8 at 29kW.


I'm seeing signal strength on WNCN down a little compared to the others on the Garner Antenna Farm. I'm only 12.5 miles away, and my rooftop antenna is pointed in a compromise position so it's not pointed directly at Garner. Still, being that close, all the channels are showing me mid to upper 90%s for signal strength, with two giving me a solid 100%. Only WNCN is below 90%, and it's bobbing along in the mid 80% range for me. So I'd say it's running at somewhat lower power than the others. This has no effect on the signal I'm getting -- no artifacts that I can see.


----------



## Thomas H. White

JAGKD705 said:


> I'm in southwest Apex, and WNCN-17.1 has once again gone MIA for me since mid August. My rabbitears.info study ID is 143534. Has WNCN-17 gone to low power mode recently?
> 
> Strangely, I can get CBS programming from WFMY-2.1 from Greensboro, but the signal drops out quite a bit. Plex Live TV/DVR says it is coming in at 77% .. whatever that means, but much better than nothing for WNCN.


I'm in east Cary with a fairly basic antenna which its pointed to the northwest and located indoors on the first floor. I haven't seen any change with WNCN, which is southeast about 15 miles away in Garner. In addition, with this orientation I have no trouble getting WFMY with a consistent very strong signal from 60 miles away.

I noticed that WWIW-LD, channel 66, has finally shut down its transmitter on RF 45. So far there is no sign of it starting up on its repack assignment of RF 21, although the transmitter site is only 8 miles away so I shouldn't have any trouble picking it up if they move.


----------



## ritcheyvs

What''s up with WITN, Greenville NC? I live near Kittrell, NC, about 30 mi north of Raleigh. Last week I was receiving a strong signal from WITN Channel 7 even though the tower is supposed to be 80 miles away. Suddenly the signal is much weaker this week (about what I would expect). I observed this on several antennas. Any thoughts?


----------



## jamieh1

probably *Tropospheric Ducting, I was picking up New York and Connecticut stations last week here in Eastern NC. Lot of nights I pull in Stations from Norfolk Va and the RDU area.*


----------



## jspENC

ritcheyvs said:


> What''s up with WITN, Greenville NC? I live near Kittrell, NC, about 30 mi north of Raleigh. Last week I was receiving a strong signal from WITN Channel 7 even though the tower is supposed to be 80 miles away. Suddenly the signal is much weaker this week (about what I would expect). I observed this on several antennas. Any thoughts?


If you live just east of US 1, you have a little bit of signal that should be usable with a powerful UHF antenna and a preamp. If you live on the west side of US 1, you can forget it.


----------



## ritcheyvs

Thanks guys. I'm only 4 miles east of US1. Channel 7 was strong on 9/2 and 9/3 but very marginal on 9/8. Think I'll just assume an atmospheric anomaly. There is no reason I should be able to get that channel but wanted to ask because I had such a good signal for a time. My antenna is a Televes Ellipse about 25 ft AGL which (for a small antenna) has worked as better than others I tried.


----------



## Steve347

If any of you are interested in a used Winegard 8200 I have one listed on the local CL here:









Winegard 8200 Long Range Digital 4K 1080P HDTV UHF/VHF/FM TV Antenna...


This is the original "Cadillac" of TV antennas specially designed for deep fringe reception areas...



raleigh.craigslist.org





Antenna only - No rotor


----------



## abward

^^^ You may want to fix your title on CL. It says $1.


----------



## Steve347

abward said:


> ^^^ You may want to fix your title on CL. It says $1.


No, I don't  I want people to actually read the listing! Worked... didn't it! ;-)


----------



## idiotcontrol

Just noticed this on a website I follow: Capitol Broadcasting Company is buying WARZ-CD Smithfield-Selma, NC, broadcasting to areas between Raleigh and Goldsboro, for use as an ATSC 3.0 mux for its Raleigh television stations. (The APA allows them to move the transmitter and file needed modification applications, so I suspect that's coming.) And it ain't cheap: they're shelling out $725,000.


----------



## bhambrad

idiotcontrol said:


> Just noticed this on a website I follow: Capitol Broadcasting Company is buying WARZ-CD Smithfield-Selma, NC, broadcasting to areas between Raleigh and Goldsboro, for use as an ATSC 3.0 mux for its Raleigh television stations. (The APA allows them to move the transmitter and file needed modification applications, so I suspect that's coming.) And it ain't cheap: they're shelling out $725,000.


I can't wait for my ATSC 3.0 HD Homerun to arrive. Should be soon.


----------



## Thomas H. White

WLFL has started running scrolls saying they will start transmitting ATSC 3.0 at 10:00 am on October 20, 2020. More (albeit incomplete) information at:








WLFL Rescan


Attention over-the-air viewers, WLFL intends to relocate its television signal to a different frequency and begin broadcasting in the NextGen (ATSC 3. 0) transmission standard on November 17that 10a. If you currently use an antenna to receive WLFL for free, you will need to rescan your...




raleighcw.com




This page also says people will need to rescan after September 29th to continue to receive the standard tramsmission, which implies that the standard programming is moving to another channel, but as far as I can tell as of now there haven't been any changes, with WLFL still transmitting on only RF18/virtual 22.

After doing a rescan I noticed a new signal on both RF & virtual 33, which I suspect is a low power station not too far from my location in east Cary. Currently this station has 2 HSN and 3 QVC shopping channels, plus a 6th channel which it identifies as DABL but is currently just displaying a blank screen.


----------



## KyL416

Thomas H. White said:


> After doing a rescan I noticed a new signal on both RF & virtual 33, which I suspect is a low power station not too far from my location in east Cary


That's the former W46EU-D, it's a HSN owned LPTV station who was displaced to RF 33. Once they file for a license to cover the callsign will be changed to W33EI-D.

WLFL and the other Raleigh stations haven't filed their ATSC 3.0 plans with the FCC yet. But whenever they do, you'll either see their existing stations hosted by other stations in the market if they are the station who will be converting to ATSC 3.0, or them remaining in ATSC 1.0 and hosting some of the subchannels of another station that converted.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

Sinclair owns WRDC as well so they could pretty easily channel share WLFL there.


----------



## KyL416

All subchannels have to be available in ATSC 1.0, not just the primary, so in other markets it ended up being a multichannel/multiowner share because of bandwidth limitations. Nexstar and Univision are also participants in ATSC 3.0, so don't be surpised if some subchannels end up also being hosted by WNCN or WUVC in exchange for a simulcast on the ATSC 3.0 signal.


----------



## Thomas H. White

AndThenScottSays said:


> Sinclair owns WRDC as well so they could pretty easily channel share WLFL there.


WRDC has a similar, although even more confusing, webpage saying that it too will be transmitting ATSC 3.0 as of October 20, 2020.





WRDC Rescan


Attention over-the-air viewers, WLFL intends to relocate its television signal to a different frequency and begin broadcasting in the NextGen (ATSC 3. 0) transmission standard on November 17that 10a. If you currently use an antenna to receive WLFL for free, you will need to rescan your...




myrdctv.com




What is confusing is the video talks about WRDC switching to ATSC 3.0, but the text below it only talks about WLFL. The video also says that people needed to rescan after September 29th, but as far as I can tell there have been no changes yet, with WRDC still transmitting ATSC 1.0 on RF 14, and WLFL still ATSC 1.0 on RF channel 18.


----------



## bhambrad

Thomas H. White said:


> WRDC has a similar, although even more confusing, webpage saying that it too will be transmitting ATSC 3.0 as of October 20, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRDC Rescan
> 
> 
> Attention over-the-air viewers, WLFL intends to relocate its television signal to a different frequency and begin broadcasting in the NextGen (ATSC 3. 0) transmission standard on November 17that 10a. If you currently use an antenna to receive WLFL for free, you will need to rescan your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myrdctv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is confusing is the video talks about WRDC switching to ATSC 3.0, but the text below it only talks about WLFL. The video also says that people needed to rescan after September 29th, but as far as I can tell there have been no changes yet, with WRDC still transmitting ATSC 1.0 on RF 14, and WLFL still ATSC 1.0 on RF channel 18.


I just got my shipping notice for my SiliconDust ATSC 3.0 tuner on Friday. Hope it arrives this week.


----------



## Thomas H. White

Thomas H. White said:


> WLFL has started running scrolls saying they will start transmitting ATSC 3.0 at 10:00 am on October 20, 2020.


Both the WLFL and WRDC webpages have been updated to now list November 17, 2020 at 10am as the switchover date to ATSC 3.0.


----------



## bhambrad

Thomas H. White said:


> Both the WLFL and WRDC webpages have been updated to now list November 17, 2020 at 10am as the switchover date to ATSC 3.0.


Thanks for the info.

My SilconDust ATSC 3.0 tuner arrived this afternoon and I am unable to pull in WRAL. I assume it's still on channel 39. I can get signal but quality is 0. I am located in West Cary. Does anyone have more info?


----------



## KyL416

bhambrad said:


> My SilconDust ATSC 3.0 tuner arrived this afternoon and I am unable to pull in WRAL. I assume it's still on channel 39. I can get signal but quality is 0.


WRAL moved to RF 17 during the repack. It was previously on RF 48.

RF 39 is now 5G services, which is why you see an undecodable signal.


----------



## bhambrad

I was unaware that they surrendered channel 39.  Thanks for the info. Glad there will be something to test soon with the others coming online.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

WRAL-TV went from 48 to 17. I'm not sure that the ATSC 3.0 WRAL-EX is still on the air. It's not listed on RabbitEars or the FCC's site anymore.


----------



## Trip in VA

Experimental STAs are at the bottom of the priority list. Once wireless wanted the spectrum, WRAL-EX had to go off the air.

- Trip


----------



## bhambrad

I read a tweet on that it was surrendered on phase 5 of the repack.


Trip in VA said:


> Experimental STAs are at the bottom of the priority list. Once wireless wanted the spectrum, WRAL-EX had to go off the air.
> 
> - Trip


Thanks Trip. Do know the latest on their plans? Have you heard anything about WRAZ?


----------



## Trip in VA

WRAL is buying WARZ-CD and has asked to move it back into Raleigh after the station moved out as part of the repack. My guess is that's where they want to put their 3.0 transmission.

- Trip


----------



## KyL416

The Raleigh stations started to make their ATSC 3.0 filings.

On 11/17 WRDC's RF 14 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry NextGen versions of WLFL, WTVD, WUVC and WNCN
On 11/20 WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry a NextGen version of WRAL

WRDC's existing channels will be made available on ATSC 1.0 on the following:
28.1 MyNetwork TV will be on WLFL's RF 18 signal
28.2 Charge! will be on WNCN's RF 8 signal
28.3 Comet will be on WTVD's RF 9 signal


----------



## conquistador

KyL416 said:


> WRDC's existing channels will be made available on ATSC 1.0 on the following:
> 28.1 MyNetwork TV will be on WLFL's RF 18 signal
> 28.2 Charge! will be on WNCN's RF 8 signal
> 28.3 Comet will be on WTVD's RF 9 signal


Thanks for the info, KyL416. Does this imply that WRDC will no longer be available in HD using ATSC 1.0? In other words, will it be on an SD subchannel of WLFL along with WLFL's other existing SD subchannels?

I've been caught off-guard by these moves for ATSC 3.0. I thought we were done for a while after the repack! I don't (yet) have the equipment to view ATSC 3.0, so I'll be sticking with the 1.0 versions, and it would be unfortunate to lose HD for some channels as a result.



KyL416 said:


> On 11/17 WRDC's RF 14 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry NextGen versions of WLFL, WTVD, WUVC and WNCN
> On 11/20 WRAZ-CD's RF 23 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry a NextGen version of WRAL


Because WLFL, WTVD, WUVC, WNCN, and WRAL will be putting their ATSC 3.0 channles somewhere else, it sounds like their existing HD ATSC 1.0 channels will be staying put. Am I interpreting that right?


----------



## abward

^^^ Related to this, I think I read somewhere that ATSC 3.0 is supposed to improve reception even for 1.0 receivers. I don't see how that will help here if the 3.0 stations are on a different frequency than their 1.0 version.


----------



## KyL416

ATSC 3.0 has nothing to do with improving ATSC 1.0 reception on current devices. The only people who _might_ notice an improvement is if they are replacing a device that used an old tuner chip that was less sensitive, but that has nothing to do with ATSC 3.0.

Whoever said that might have gotten confused with the maximization window during the repack that allowed many stations to increase their coverage area to match the largest signal in their DMA, along with the repack letting them purchase newer transmitters that have better signal/noise ratios. Or they might be referring to a station who has their ATSC 1.0 simulcasts hosted by stations with larger signals, so while the signal "improved" for those specific subchannels, the signal of the host station is just the same as it was before.

28.1 will likely still be in HD when it moves to RF 18.


----------



## bhambrad

KyL416 said:


> The Raleigh stations started to make their ATSC 3.0 filings.
> 
> On 11/17 WRDC's RF 14 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry NextGen versions of WLFL, WTVD, WUVC and WNCN
> On 11/20 WRAZ-CD's RF 23 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry a NextGen version of WRAL
> 
> WRDC's existing channels will be made available on ATSC 1.0 on the following:
> 28.1 MyNetwork TV will be on WLFL's RF 18 signal
> 28.2 Charge! will be on WNCN's RF 8 signal
> 28.3 Comet will be on WTVD's RF 9 signal


Any info regarding WRAZ? I'm sure they will put it on WARZ-CD but haven't heard anything. To me, WRAZ is the worst looking "HD" channel in the market. It stinks because lots of good sports that I watch and FOX is really the only one consistently broadcasting out 4K content on a regular basis. I am glad it's available on the FoxSports / FOX Now app, but I prefer OTA.


----------



## Retspin

I remember the Super Bowl looked terrible. I think it was a Fox issue because WYDO in New Bern looked just as bad as WRAZ.


----------



## bhambrad

KyL416 said:


> The Raleigh stations started to make their ATSC 3.0 filings.
> 
> On 11/17 WRDC's RF 14 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry NextGen versions of WLFL, WTVD, WUVC and WNCN
> On 11/20 WRAZ-CD's RF 23 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 and will carry a NextGen version of WRAL
> 
> WRDC's existing channels will be made available on ATSC 1.0 on the following:
> 28.1 MyNetwork TV will be on WLFL's RF 18 signal
> 28.2 Charge! will be on WNCN's RF 8 signal
> 28.3 Comet will be on WTVD's RF 9 signal


Is there any info about WRAL / ATSC 3.0 going live? I don't currently see it and no time was mentioned. The others did in fact go live on 11/17.


----------



## KyL416

The ATSC 3.0 signal will be on WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal, which doesn't go as far as WRAL's main signal:
https://www.rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=25076f9175b4684d0175bd244c0d0f24&site=1&map=Y

Unfortunately all the live bandscans on RabbitEars appear to be out of range of the signal, so I can't confirm if they made the switch.


----------



## Trip in VA

KyL416 said:


> The ATSC 3.0 signal will be on WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal, which doesn't go as far as WRAL's main signal:
> https://www.rabbitears.info/contour.php?appid=25076f9175b4684d0175bd244c0d0f24&site=1&map=Y
> 
> Unfortunately all the live bandscans on RabbitEars appear to be out of range of the signal, so I can't confirm if they made the switch.


I note the three nearest to WARZ-CD show a sudden drop-off of signal strength just after 10AM. 



https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/103031F4/tuner1/23/-12hours/now




https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/10618CC4/tuner1/23/-12hours/now




https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/1080F473/tuner1/23/-12hours/now



The one 3.0 receiver in the area isn't decoding it (the last link above), but it may be too weak at that location.

- Trip


----------



## timhk63

Trip in VA said:


> I note the three nearest to WARZ-CD show a sudden drop-off of signal strength just after 10AM.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/103031F4/tuner1/23/-12hours/now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/10618CC4/tuner1/23/-12hours/now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rabbitears.info/tvdx/render_graph/1080F473/tuner1/23/-12hours/now
> 
> 
> 
> The one 3.0 receiver in the area isn't decoding it (the last link above), but it may be too weak at that location.
> 
> - Trip


I'm hoping the move to WARZ-CD is simply for testing or won't be a permanent move. At the vey least i hope they upgrade the transmitter


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> Any info regarding WRAZ? I'm sure they will put it on WARZ-CD but haven't heard anything. To me, WRAZ is the worst looking "HD" channel in the market. It stinks because lots of good sports that I watch and FOX is really the only one consistently broadcasting out 4K content on a regular basis. I am glad it's available on the FoxSports / FOX Now app, but I prefer OTA.


I've migrated over to the fox sports app for any live sports on fox. 10 times better. Fox anything looks horrible to me. Sports especially, but the app via an apple tv forced 1080p on my 4k set looks pretty acceptable. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

bhambrad said:


> Any info regarding WRAZ? I'm sure they will put it on WARZ-CD but haven't heard anything.


WRAZ has yet to make any next gen filings to indicate if they will be joining one of the ATSC 3.0 lighthouses.


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> I've migrated over to the fox sports app for any live sports on fox. 10 times better. Fox anything looks horrible to me. Sports especially, but the app via an apple tv forced 1080p on my 4k set looks pretty acceptable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You should get 4K on the AppleTV 4K unless you have the 1080p AppleTV. Quality is great on FireTV Stick 4K as well. It's night and day isn't it?


----------



## bhambrad

timhk63 said:


> I'm hoping the move to WARZ-CD is simply for testing or won't be a permanent move. At the vey least i hope they upgrade the transmitter





timhk63 said:


> I'm hoping the move to WARZ-CD is simply for testing or won't be a permanent move. At the vey least i hope they upgrade the transmitter


I do believe I read they would be broadcasting from Raleigh. I'm hoping they look better than the other ATSC 3.0. channels that are currently up.


----------



## bhambrad

KyL416 said:


> WRAZ has yet to make any next gen filings to indicate if they will be joining one of the ATSC 3.0 lighthouses.


Multichannel News mentioned WRAZ going ATSC 3.0 along with WRAL and just said later this year.


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> You should get 4K on the AppleTV 4K unless you have the 1080p AppleTV. Quality is great on FireTV Stick 4K as well. It's night and day isn't it?


Yeah, I prefer letting the TV do the upscale versus the apple 4k. Unless of course its a fox 4k game, than I change resolutions. Just personal preference. I can't watch OTA fox sports anymore. Trash!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> Yeah, I prefer letting the TV do the upscale versus the apple 4k. Unless of course its a fox 4k game, than I change resolutions. Just personal preference. I can't watch OTA fox sports anymore. Trash!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Its sad isn't it? I was hoping for less compression with ATSC 3.0 like other markets, but not impressed so far.


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> Its sad isn't it? I was hoping for less compression with ATSC 3.0 like other markets, but not impressed so far.


im pretty sure unless you have a new 3.0 tuner you are still watching regular 1.0 atsc. I know I dont have a new tuner yet, so definitely only still 1.0 for me.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> im pretty sure unless you have a new 3.0 tuner you are still watching regular 1.0 atsc. I know I dont have a new tuner yet, so definitely only still 1.0 for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That's very true. Still waiting on a firmware update to see how CBS 17 looks. 
I hope WRAL / WRAZ push real ATSC 3.0 feeds that actually look better. I hope they support the 4K feeds FOX has.


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> That's very true. Still waiting on a firmware update to see how CBS 17 looks.
> I hope WRAL / WRAZ push real ATSC 3.0 feeds that actually look better. I hope they support the 4K feeds FOX has.


Do you have a new tuner? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> Do you have a new tuner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yep. I have the new Silicon Dust 4K. I am running Channels DVR on a NAS. Here's what CBS 17 looks like on Channels DVR.


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> Yep. I have the new Silicon Dust 4K. I am running Channels DVR on a NAS. Here's what CBS 17 looks like on Channels DVR.
> 
> View attachment 3059935


Nice, let me know when you get an update and how the PQ is. I'll be getting one eventually, once the channels get on board.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> Nice, let me know when you get an update and how the PQ is. I'll be getting one eventually, once the channels get on board.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Will do. I have a feeling WRAL and hopefully WRAZ will push real ATSC 3.0 and make an effort. There should be new Silicon Dust firmware coming soon that will fix issues. Many report that the ATSC 3.0 streams are choppy and I've experienced the same thing here.


----------



## Thomas H. White

WRAL's ATSC 1.0 transmission on RF 17 has added WARZ-CD as its fourth channel, so the RF 17 signals are now:

5.1 WRAL (NBC)
5.2 WRAL (Cozi)
5.3 WRAL (Start TV)
34.1 WARZ-CD (Retro TV)


----------



## foxeng

I just purchased a SD 4K. From my house in NW Greensboro with an antenna at 15 ft not even pointed at Raleigh, I am able to detect WRDC on 14 and when the band comes up just a little, can decode WRDC. Even though the other stations are listed, I am getting NO DATA from them, where WRDC has a decodable stable picture.


----------



## Trip in VA

You may want to check out the HDHomeRun forum, as they've been discussing things in the various markets. You should be able to get the other signals to tune--assuming the SNR is high enough for each PLP--if you check the boxes under the "PLP" section.

At least, that's what I'm told. I have one, but have no signals to tune with it yet.

- Trip


----------



## bhambrad

foxeng said:


> I just purchased a SD 4K. From my house in NW Greensboro with an antenna at 15 ft not even pointed at Raleigh, I am able to detect WRDC on 14 and when the band comes up just a little, can decode WRDC. Even though the other stations are listed, I am getting NO DATA from them, where WRDC has a decodable stable picture.
> View attachment 3065890


Hello @foxeng!
There's someone on the SD forums that I believe is having a similar issue. I don't have the engineer firmware on mine.


ATSC 3.0: Raleigh/Durham - 2020 - Page 5 - Silicondust



I'm able to see all of them on Channels DVR, SD app on LG E8 OLED and AppleTV 4K. 
CBS 17 currently only works for me (being able to actually view it - see previous posts above) on LG WebOS HD Homerun App. Picture looks good.

Glad you found time to pick one up. Great levels from your location. I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## foxeng

bhambrad said:


> Glad you found time to pick one up. Great levels from your location. I would expect nothing less from you.


Not if you saw the antenna!


----------



## bhambrad

CBS 17 ATSC 3.0 is back online.


----------



## bhambrad

Looks like WRAL ATSC 3.0 is live. More info on Silicon Dust forums. I am picking it up, but it's like a 1Mb stream and VERY weak signal.


ATSC 3.0: Raleigh/Durham - 2020 - Page 6 - Silicondust



*EDIT*

I am unable to see these channels, but looks like WRAZ is in HVEC. Some people with dev firmware have a way to tune these channels.

5.1 WRAL HVEC
5.12 WRAL HVEC (SD?)
50.2 WRAZ HVEC
34.4 WARZ CD HVEC 

I can only see 5.12 and 34.4 at the moment.


----------



## jumpmanj2395

I wasn't able to get a screenshot, but I believe WRAL was testing WARZ 23 at the tower farm in Garner this morning. I was able to pick up the signal with ease this morning with Signal Quality at 77% for QPSK only. I wasn't able to get the HD feed of WRAL on QAM64. Now it looks like its back broadcasting from Smithfield which is too weak for me to tune during the day.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Looks like the first Scripps changes are starting to take place on WRPX; LAFF is now showing on 47.5. It’s still showing on WTVD’s .3 sub for the time being.

Also, what’s up with WRAL’s master control? Nobody has noticed for more than twelve hours that WARZ 34 has been stuck on a LiveU screensaver?!? What in the world. I guess instead of preempting RetroTv with religious programming they’re just dumping programming all together. LOL


----------



## JGM

idiotcontrol said:


> Looks like the first Scripps changes are starting to take place on WRPX; LAFF is now showing on 47.5. It’s still showing on WTVD’s .3 sub for the time being.
> 
> Also, what’s up with WRAL’s master control? Nobody has noticed for more than twelve hours that WARZ 34 has been stuck on a LiveU screensaver?!?


These sideband channels seem like such a wasteland, and a wasted opportunity.


----------



## mrradiohead55

idiotcontrol said:


> Also, what’s up with WRAL’s master control? Nobody has noticed for more than twelve hours that WARZ 34 has been stuck on a LiveU screensaver?!? What in the world. I guess instead of preempting RetroTv with religious programming they’re just dumping programming all together. LOL


That's very odd that you would even be seeing LiveU on a sub-channel. I see them periodically on my C/Ku FTA satellite when LiveU is _up_ on a frequency, awaiting a news feed uplink (a raw feed). That isn't 24/7 programming so someone must really be asleep at the station to let that get out over the air.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Not the first time I’ve seen it since WRAL added ARZ to its multicast. I hope they can bring the station up to snuff. I wouldn’t mind watching a few of Retro’s shows but it seems like a televangelist is always on when I switch over to it.


----------



## ruggb

I built a Gray-Hoverman antenna with VHF mod and without a reflector since I have stations from SE and NW. I have a 10dB radio shack preamp. It is mounted in the attic about 20-25ft AGL. There is a 2x coax splitter.
It appears to work pretty well as I am receiving signals from stations over 50 miles away at over 70%. Except for one strange problem, maybe 2.
1. The signal strength on most channels on my Panasonic 55 plasma is over 70%, however, I am getting dropouts even while the signal strength indicates a channel is over 90%. The level does vary and is not instantaneously shown (updated about every second), so I guess it is possible it could be dropping below 50% where a couple channels are and I get constant dropouts at that level. But when it drops out it seems to stay there well past where the signal is still at 90%+.
I even have on channel that does that with a 100% signal. The reception is similar on a Vizio 24. Sometimes, atmospheric conditions are right and it works perfect.

2. When I rescan channels on the Pana, sometimes a channel with 4 subs appears twice in the listing and one will show nothing and I can disable that one and the other works fine.

SO, what may be causing the dropouts? Since it is similar on 2 TVs, it is probably not the TV. How might I troubleshoot this? Is some kind of interference (noise) causing this?

thanks


----------



## rabbit73

ruggb said:


> I built a Gray-Hoverman antenna with VHF mod and without a reflector since I have stations from SE and NW. I have a 10dB radio shack preamp. It is mounted in the attic about 20-25ft AGL. There is a 2x coax splitter.


Hello, ruggb. Interesting problem. 

We will need some additional information to better understand your problem. First, please give us a signal report for your location as required in the sticky at the top of the page. 
NOTE: Put YOUR LOCATION in the TITLE of ALL OTA threads...

You can do a signal report at this site (I use coordinates from Google maps):
RabbitEars.Info



> SO, what may be causing the dropouts? Since it is similar on 2 TVs, it is probably not the TV. How might I troubleshoot this? Is some kind of interference (noise) causing this?


Ingterference is a possibility. Electrical noise interference can affect VHF channels; LTE interference can affect UHF channels.


----------



## Calaveras

ruggb said:


> SO, what may be causing the dropouts? Since it is similar on 2 TVs, it is probably not the TV. How might I troubleshoot this? Is some kind of interference (noise) causing this?


Is this happening on UHF and VHF? What's the model of the Radio Shack preamp? Sounds like it might be a distribution amp because 10dB is very low gain for a preamp. I'd start by removing the preamp and bypass the splitter to feed just one TV as a test. You probably won't lose any stations unless one is very marginal. Depending on those results, and seeing your Rabbitears report, we can go from there.


----------



## MadMan400096

According to Xfinity, WFPX will replace Ion Plus with Court TV when the former shuts down at the end of the month.


----------



## Bruce Watson

It's been raining and raining in Raleigh, so I've been watching more local news and weather than normal. WRAL is giving me a huge amount of macroblocking and other ugly artifacting from the weather maps, particularly left and right sides, and lower. I'm not getting this from the rest of their broadcast. I'm not getting it from other channels. It's just WRAL's weather maps.

All of this using OTA from an old Chanel Master 4221 HD to drive exactly one TV, and I'm just over 12.5 miles from the Garner Antenna Farm. Antenna is a chimney mount, about seven feet off my roof. Good solid signals from just about any station in a 40+ mile radius. Including WRAL.

Anyone else seen this? Any idea what's going on? Could be just me... but I doubt it.


----------



## AndThenScottSays

I watched some of their news today in the 9am hour and did not see any problems.


----------



## Matt W

Bruce Watson said:


> WRAL is giving me a huge amount of macroblocking and other ugly artifacting from the weather maps, particularly left and right sides, and lower. I'm not getting this from the rest of their broadcast. I'm not getting it from other channels. It's just WRAL's weather maps.
> 
> Anyone else seen this? Any idea what's going on? Could be just me... but I doubt it.


I have seen similar effects when the weather person is remote at home. Usually occurs in the lower left or lower right because that's where the light isn't bright on their green/blue screen.


----------



## bhambrad

Matt W said:


> I have seen similar effects when the weather person is remote at home. Usually occurs in the lower left or lower right because that's where the light isn't bright on their green/blue screen.


That is exactly what it is. It looks like macroblocking if you're not familiar with chromakey tech.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Matt W said:


> I have seen similar effects when the weather person is remote at home. Usually occurs in the lower left or lower right because that's where the light isn't bright on their green/blue screen.


Yup. That's what it is -- she's remote from home. I can see it now that I'm looking for it. She's also too close to the green screen -- she's throwing shadows with her hands sometimes, and these shadows also "macroblock" for lack of a better term. 

Interesting that the WRAL engineers are willing to put up with this. Why don't they get her some more lights to go with her green screen? This situation is making them look bad.

Also interesting that I'm not seeing any green spill from her being too close to the green screen. Keyers have improved over the years. ;-) But they still have to have something to work with.


----------



## foxeng

Bruce Watson said:


> Interesting that the WRAL engineers are willing to put up with this. Why don't they get her some more lights to go with her green screen? This situation is making them look bad.


YouTube is the new standard.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Heheheh. Just checked... all the artifacts are gone! We must have a WRAL engineer lurking silently nearby -- or someone alerted them. Whatever, I'm glad to see they got their quality back up. WRAL has historically lead this area in signal quality, at least at my location.

Although I did see some green spill today -- she's wearing something reddish which makes any stray green spill easy to see. But all in all, quite a nice improvement.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Bruce Watson said:


> Heheheh. Just checked... all the artifacts are gone! We must have a WRAL engineer lurking silently nearby -- or someone alerted them. Whatever, I'm glad to see they got their quality back up. WRAL has historically lead this area in signal quality, at least at my location.
> 
> Although I did see some green spill today -- she's wearing something reddish which makes any stray green spill easy to see. But all in all, quite a nice improvement.


It looks like somebody over there was paying attention to this thread. Unfortunately, pq on COZI - 5.2 took a nosedive. 

I hope with ATSC 3.0, RAL will boost their signal on WARZ so it travels further. I'm looking at getting either a Zapperbox or upgrading my living room tv since I can get the ATSC 3.0 signals off of WRDC here in Greenville. I'd love to have WRAL and WRAZ too.


----------



## KyL416

WARZ-CD is a Class A license, so the maximum power it can have is 15 kW. They have a construction permit to move it to WRAL-FM's tower in Garner which will reach the city of Raleigh better, but it will still be limited to 15 kW, with a null to the south to protect WECT in Wilmington.


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> WARZ-CD is a Class A license, so the maximum power it can have is 15 kW. They have a construction permit to move it to WRAL-FM's tower in Garner which will reach the city of Raleigh better, but it will still be limited to 15 kW, with a null to the south to protect WECT in Wilmington.


That's disappointing. I'm in Greenville and I can't remember a time that I haven't been able to view WRAL. Unfortunately, it looks like ATSC 3.0 will be the final nail in the coffin for viewing them down east.


----------



## Trip in VA

Nothing is changing on their main channel ATSC 1.0 signal. Only their current ATSC 3.0 signal is limited in range.

- Trip


----------



## KyL416

WRAL's main signal is still available in ATSC 1.0 on RF 17.

One of the requirements is that ATSC 1.0 simulcasts must be available to 95% of the previous coverage area, so converting WRAL's larger RF 17 signal to ATSC 3.0 and using WARZ-CD for the ATSC 1.0 simulcasts was not an option.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Trip in VA said:


> Nothing is changing on their main channel ATSC 1.0 signal. Only their current ATSC 3.0 signal is limited in range.
> 
> - Trip


Yes, I realize that. I'm hoping to watch their 3.0 eventually. WRAL has always been such a leader in tech that I'd like to be able to see what they do with it.


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> WRAL is still available in ATSC 1.0 on RF 17 with the same coverage area they've had for years.
> 
> One of the requirements is that ATSC 1.0 simulcasts must be available to 95% of the previous coverage area, so converting WRAL's larger RF 17 signal to ATSC 3.0, and using WARZ-CD for the ATSC 1.0 simulcasts was not an option.


So, once the transition is over, will they be moving back to the main signal? What I mean is will their coverage go back to the reach 1.0 has?


----------



## Trip in VA

If 3.0 catches on and there is ultimately a transition to 3.0-only service in the future, then yes, the main 17 signal would be converted.

- Trip


----------



## abward

I don't know if this: An Update on ATSC 3.0.
is true or not, but it says this:
_Over-the-air broadcasters are going to be allowed to sunset the older ATSC 1.0 standard in 2023. That means that homes will have to replace TVs or will have to install an external ATSC 3.0 tuner if they want to continue to watch over-the-air broadcasts._

I suspect that date will slide a bit. But even then, I personally will be ticked off if I have to replace my perfectly good TV and TiVo in just two or three years from now.

A quick look at Bestbuy and most of the sets I looked at had ATSC 1 tuners in them. People buying a TV today will be even more ticked-off than me.


----------



## Trip in VA

There is no sunset date currently established.

- Trip


----------



## NCCaniac

Ugh....if they do ever sunset ATSC 1.0 in the next few years I have flashbacks of the federal coupons for free HDTV adapter boxes for older TVs.


----------



## KyL416

WUNC-TV made a NextGen filing to say that they will be joining WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal on March 22nd.


----------



## WashuOtaku

KyL416 said:


> WUNC-TV made a NextGen filing to say that they will be joining WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal on March 22nd.


Source?


----------



## Trip in VA

WashuOtaku said:


> Source?







__





Licensing and Management System


Licensing and Management System




enterpriseefiling.fcc.gov





- Trip


----------



## WashuOtaku

Trip in VA said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Licensing and Management System
> 
> 
> Licensing and Management System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enterpriseefiling.fcc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Trip


Thank you. I need that if I plan to update Wikipedia.


----------



## Bruce Watson

I've watched a few of the NCAA games on channel 17 (WNCN I think, CBS affiliate) this weekend. I'm watching their OTA broadcast from the Garner Antenna Farm. 

I'm seeing an interesting artifact. The top two horizontal lines (not one, not three, exactly two) of the displayed image show as either a solid line or a line of dashes. When it's not solid the dashes usually move. That is, they either move in a direction, or the spaces between them change size and move in a direction. Almost always the same yellow/gold color, but can be other colors. I can't match the motion of "the line" with anything in the picture; AFAIK it's unrelated to the picture.

This happens on the main feed. It also happens on commercials, but not all. Could be it happens on national commercials and not local, IDK.

I've checked most of the other stations I can receive, and 17 is the only one doing this. So, I don't think it's on my end.

So... what is this? Other than being irritating (because it moves) it's pretty meaningless. It reminds me of the old analog era concept of an overscan error. But do HDTV signals have a concept of overscan anymore? I mean, 1080 lines is 1080 lines. Is this something that is coming from the national feed or is it a local equipment problem? 

So the first thing to know is -- anyone else seeing this besides me?

I first saw this artifact on Friday, 19-Mar-2021, and it persisted through all the live NCAA basketball coverage that I saw on Saturday as well. 

Whatever it is, is weird. I thought these kinds of artifacts died with analog TV. Oh well.


----------



## johnny antenna

Bruce Watson said:


> I've watched a few of the NCAA games on channel 17 (WNCN I think, CBS affiliate) this weekend. I'm watching their OTA broadcast from the Garner Antenna Farm.
> 
> I'm seeing an interesting artifact. The top two horizontal lines (not one, not three, exactly two) of the displayed image show as either a solid line or a line of dashes. When it's not solid the dashes usually move. That is, they either move in a direction, or the spaces between them change size and move in a direction. Almost always the same yellow/gold color, but can be other colors. I can't match the motion of "the line" with anything in the picture; AFAIK it's unrelated to the picture.
> 
> This happens on the main feed. It also happens on commercials, but not all. Could be it happens on national commercials and not local, IDK.
> 
> I've checked most of the other stations I can receive, and 17 is the only one doing this. So, I don't think it's on my end.
> 
> So... what is this? Other than being irritating (because it moves) it's pretty meaningless. It reminds me of the old analog era concept of an overscan error. But do HDTV signals have a concept of overscan anymore? I mean, 1080 lines is 1080 lines. Is this something that is coming from the national feed or is it a local equipment problem?
> 
> So the first thing to know is -- anyone else seeing this besides me?
> 
> I first saw this artifact on Friday, 19-Mar-2021, and it persisted through all the live NCAA basketball coverage that I saw on Saturday as well.
> 
> Whatever it is, is weird. I thought these kinds of artifacts died with analog TV. Oh well.


Some of my channels have lines on top of the screen. It depends on what screen I watch if the lines are visible. My old Samsung hides them. I bump the display up a few percent if I'm watching one of those channels in Kodi. Does it look like this?


----------



## Bruce Watson

johnny antenna said:


> Does it look like this?


It does look like that. Mine don't give me the variation -- mine alternate from a solid line to the kind of dashes you have on the far left, or smaller.

So, what causes that?


----------



## johnny antenna

Bruce Watson said:


> It does look like that. Mine don't give me the variation -- mine alternate from a solid line to the kind of dashes you have on the far left, or smaller.
> 
> So, what causes that?


I believe there is information there like closed captions. I've never seen the lines on the main HD channel, only 480i subchannels.


----------



## Bruce Watson

johnny antenna said:


> I believe there is information there like closed captions. I've never seen the lines on the main HD channel, only 480i subchannels.


Odd, that. This is on the 17.1 main channel. The 17.3 subchannel doesn't have it. Nor do any other main or sub channels I have in regular rotation. Just 17.1 (and I suspect just the NCAA tourney broadcast, but I haven't thought to look at other programs on 17.1 until just now) which is showing that it's a 1080i broadcast, which shouldn't need any converstion for a 1920 x 1080 resolution screen.

I'll try to look at their local news tonight, see if it's there or not.


----------



## WashuOtaku

Any new information on WARZ-CD adding PBS North Carolina for ATSC 3.0 broadcast? Supposely it was to start this week, has it happened yet? Has anything else change?


----------



## Bruce Watson

Bruce Watson said:


> I'll try to look at their local news tonight, see if it's there or not.


Finally remembered to go check on this. The local news on channel 17.1 also shows this artifiact; two lines across the very top of the frame, just like from the national broadcast. So I'm thinking this is a problem with WNCN locally, and not CBS nationally. 

I don't know what's up at WNCN, but I do wish someone would fix this.


----------



## LaserBeamSC

I’m picking up 3.0 from Raleigh this morning and it’s what I would call a poor signal day here. Last night was a great signal night as the weather front moved through. Charleston and Wilmington are weak and Columbia is non existent this morning. RF 14 3.0 stations are the only Raleigh stations coming in but it does drop occasionally. I’m 30 miles west of Myrtle Beach. Great picture on the Sony X900H!


----------



## wmoss35

LaserBeamSC said:


> I’m picking up 3.0 from Raleigh this morning and it’s what I would call a poor signal day here. Last night was a great signal night as the weather front moved through. Charleston and Wilmington are weak and Columbia is non existent this morning. RF 14 3.0 stations are the only Raleigh stations coming in but it does drop occasionally. I’m 30 miles west of Myrtle Beach. Great picture on the Sony X900H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115876


What tuner are you using? I just ordered a HD homerun 3.0 and live in holly springs, curious to see what kind of pq I get once it gets here.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserBeamSC

wmoss35 said:


> What tuner are you using? I just ordered a HD homerun 3.0 and live in holly springs, curious to see what kind of pq I get once it gets here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


The Sony X900H I just purchased has a built in ATSC 3.0 tuner. I’ve read good things about the HD Homerun and I’m sure it’s lot cheaper but I was in need of a new TV and found a good price on this one and wanted the 3.0 tuner.


----------



## tylerSC

LaserBeamSC said:


> The Sony X900H I just purchased has a built in ATSC 3.0 tuner. I’ve read good things about the HD Homerun and I’m sure it’s lot cheaper but I was in need of a new TV and found a good price on this one and wanted the 3.0 tuner.


The Sony X900H was the best bang for the buck TV last year as it had all the high end specs and features as well as the built in ATSC 3.0 tuner. A similar Samsung model was priced much higher and the Sony was a very good deal. To get the ATSC 3.0 tuner in a Samsung or LG model you have to pay more, but that should eventually change. Right now it is only available in the higher end models, and only the Sony version was reasonably priced.


----------



## Bruce Watson

Bruce Watson said:


> I don't know what's up at WNCN, but I do wish someone would fix this.


And it appears that they have. Don't know what it was, or what they did to fix it, but these edge of picture artifacts are gone now. Makes it much nicer to watch -- don't have the eye constantly drawn toward the "motion" at the top of the screen.

Thanks WNCN.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Looks like WTVD may be adding a new channel. They have put up color bars and a test tone for WTVD-D4, now displaying as 9.5 on my ROKU TV. I believe they broadcast on the RF 9 frequency. They already have ABC on .1, Localish on .2, LAFF on .3, and COMET on .4 but showing as 28.3 for the channel share with WRDC. Not sure what this one will be.


----------



## KyL416

According to the live bandscan for WTVD, the PSIP label for 11.4 is "HSN".

WABC in NYC also now has a 7.4 labeled "HSN"

While over in Chicago, WLS is testing a new 7.3 as "THIS-TV"

No sign of any new channels on WPVI Philly, KABC Los Angeles or KGO Bay Area, while no bandscan is in range of KTRK Houston or KFSN Fresno. Their contract for Laff is about to expire, so there should be some more changes on most of the ABC O&Os real soon.

EDIT: Gracenote finally updated their listings, all the ABC O&Os are replacing Laff with ThisTV tomorrow.

EDIT2: 7.4 QVC2 just popped up on the live bandscan for KABC, still nothing for the other O&Os


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> According to the live bandscan for WTVD, the PSIP label for 11.4 is "HSN".
> 
> WABC in NYC also now has a 7.4 labeled "HSN"
> 
> While over in Chicago, WLS is testing a new 7.3 as "THIS-TV"
> 
> No sign of any new channels on WPVI Philly, KABC Los Angeles or KGO Bay Area, while no bandscan is in range of KTRK Houston or KFSN Fresno. Their contract for Laff is about to expire, so there should be some more changes on most of the ABC O&Os real soon.
> 
> EDIT: Gracenote finally updated their listings, all the ABC O&Os are replacing Laff with ThisTV tomorrow.


Nice, thanks for the info! 9.5 has now changed to 11.4 HSN on my ROKU televisions now.


----------



## LaserBeamSC

I’m watching the NCAA championship on my Sony 3.0 tuner and the picture keeps getting all types of wonky on 17.1. The other stations 11.1 and 28.1 are fine. I can change the channel and go back and it starts good and then eventually gets worse and half the picture is missing. It would look better on a CRT! What you see in the picture is exactly how it looks.


----------



## LaserBeamSC

One other pic...


----------



## NCCaniac

Anyone else noticed odd 5.1 audio problems on WNCN-17 (CBS) lately? I have seen this on AT&T uVerse and have not checked OTA yet, but on shows broadcast in 5.1, the center channel sometimes drops out and then comes back. I was not even aware of it until the center channel came back in 10 minutes into a show as what I thought was center channel content (e.g., dialog) must have been coming from the front left and right channels. It can come back, and then drop out again for a while and then come back. I don't see this issue on other channels or other sources through my receiver.


----------



## csimon2

NCCaniac said:


> Anyone else noticed odd 5.1 audio problems on WNCN-17 (CBS) lately?


Yeah, I've been seeing/hearing this for a few months now with WNCN OTA... I don't hear it on all CBS programming, but it happens consistently every broadcast with 'The Late Show' lately. At about 9 minutes into the program, the center channel finally decides to kick in. Prior to this, it is just 2.0 being broadcast. As the sound mix for this show is pretty much all dialogue, the effect is noticeable but not detrimental, and thus is mostly just an annoyance; but if this is something happening on other programs (the only other CBS show we watch is one of the NCIS' – and I never noticed it during this program), I'm sure the effect is way worse.

I had been meaning to do a deeper dive into this to confirm what I was hearing, but wasn't really motivated to spend the effort doing it until I saw your post. Anyway, I took a recent recording of 'LSSC', decoded the audio channels to 5.1 PCM, and viewed them as a waveform. As you can see, my suspicion on the center channel being silent (and most likely all other channels until this point – again, it is hard to tell for certain with a show like LSSC as there is very little reason to utilize LFE, LS, or RS channels) is dead on (the center channel kicks in at the 00:08:51 mark):










My assumption has been that WNCN has misconfigured their encoder for once the local news (as that is what precedes LSSC) has completed. They either have a script or a scheduler that is supposed to change the audio encoder from the 2.0 of their local in-house news production to passing through of the national 5.1 feed, but maybe their NTP is just out of whack (since the time it takes to kick over to 5.1 is pretty consistent every night), or they've badly misconfigured something elsewhere.

I'll send the engineers over at WNCN a note regarding this.


----------



## LaserBeamSC

Raleigh has been added to the list of Locast cities.






Home - Locast


Locast - Streaming Local Broadcast TV




www.locast.org


----------



## JGM

LaserBeamSC said:


> Raleigh has been added to the list of Locast cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Locast
> 
> 
> Locast - Streaming Local Broadcast TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.locast.org


Came here to mention this. This is huge news for folks relying on antennas for locals.


----------



## morpheus647

Locast looks awesome! Anyone know if they show sports when they are on? I know other streaming services sometimes have to block sports.


----------



## csimon2

morpheus647 said:


> Locast looks awesome! Anyone know if they show sports when they are on? I know other streaming services sometimes have to block sports.


I believe that's the entire original purpose of locast (after all, the parent company behind locast.org is "Sports Fans Coalition NY, Inc.")


----------



## csimon2

csimon2 said:


> I'll send the engineers over at WNCN a note regarding this.


I heard back from a WNCN engineer today... this should be fixed relatively shortly. As expected, it was a technical issue, and the audio encoder that should be switching over from 2.0 to 5.1 is experiencing some hiccups currently, which they were not previously aware of.


----------



## NCCaniac

Thanks! I had noticed it originally on the CBS Morning News (the national program, not the local WNCN news), but since that comes on right after the local news in the morning, it could very well have been a similar case. But then I began noticing it also on some evening and weekend CBS programming. As usual, things like this are an easy fix once they are understood.


----------



## csimon2

NCCaniac said:


> Thanks! I had noticed it originally on the CBS Morning News (the national program, not the local WNCN news), but since that comes on right after the local news in the morning, it could very well have been a similar case. But then I began noticing it also on some evening and weekend CBS programming. As usual, things like this are an easy fix once they are understood.


Indeed, the engineer explained it is a transition issue when they switch from in-studio broadcast content, like local news, to the national feed. And given that the national news program generally has local news such as weather/traffic updates interspersed every 30 minutes or so (taking a guess here on the frequency of WNCN), I assume that during the morning this issue is more prevalent.


----------



## csimon2

csimon2 said:


> ...this should be fixed relatively shortly


Unfortunately, resolution of the issue wasn't so easily achieved, which should be obvious if you've viewed a recent broadcast and are still experiencing this. WNCN is working on it however...


----------



## NCCaniac

csimon2 said:


> Unfortunately, resolution of the issue wasn't so easily achieved, which should be obvious if you've viewed a recent broadcast and are still experiencing this. WNCN is working on it however...


Yes, I noticed it the last few days so I guessed they ran into more complication.


----------



## abward

FYI, on the WRAL website this morning, they say they need to reduce their antenna power this morning, and it will be restored this afternoon. They say it is to allow another station to do maintenance.


----------



## JGM

abward said:


> FYI, on the WRAL website this morning, they say they need to reduce their antenna power this morning, and it will be restored this afternoon. They say it is to allow another station to do maintenance.


Can't cook the technicians I guess.


----------



## Thomas H. White

PBS NC (aka UNC TV) is telling its viewers in the Greenville area that they will need to rescan on June 29th:








Channels | PBS North Carolina


Learn more about PBS North Carolina's four channels: PBS NC, Rootle PBS KIDS, North Carolina Channel & Explorer Channel.




www.pbsnc.org




I'm pretty certain this is because WUNK (RF 25) is switching to ATSC 3.0. At least in theory there are enough overlapping PBS NC signals in the Greenville area so that everyone should be able to pick up one of the remaining ATSC 1.0 transmissions.


----------



## KyL416

WRPX is launching Scripps's new networks on July 1st:
47.4 Grit -> TrueReal
47.6 HSN -> Defy TV


----------



## timhk63

What is the status of WRAL and WRAZ going to ATSC 3.0 ? I've seen several articles talking about how they were leading the way and going to 3.0 in December of 2020, but it seems maybe they were just doing some testing. I would have thought they would have went live with 3.0 way before the other RDU stations? Any new information?


----------



## KyL416

They already are broadcasting ATSC 3.0, but unfortunately for many people outside of the Raleigh area they're using WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal as their lighthouse.

One of the conditions is that the ATSC 1.0 simulcasts have to be on signals that reach 95% of the coverage area of the signal that converted, so they couldn't convert WRAZ's RF 15 signal and find acceptable ATSC 1.0 homes for Fox HD/MeTV HD/Dabl/Telemundo since the rest of the potential ATSC 1.0 host stations were either spoken for bandwidth wise, or they transmit from a different tower site that wouldn't pass the 95% coverage.


----------



## Thomas H. White

KyL416 said:


> WRPX is launching Scripps's new networks on July 1st:
> 47.4 Grit -> TrueReal
> 47.6 HSN -> Defy TV


These two channels have started running "coming July 1st!" promos (also, for the Triad, WGPX 16.5 is DeFy and 16.6 is TruReal). Also noticed that WFPX 62.1 switched from Court TV to Bounce, which is already on WUVC 40.3.


----------



## KyL416

Can you confirm if Bounce on WFPX 62.1 or CourtTV on WGPX 16.2 is now in HD? In some other markets where Scripps updated the encoder they now have Bounce or CourtTV in HD.


----------



## jspENC

KyL416 said:


> WARZ-CD is a Class A license, so the maximum power it can have is 15 kW. They have a construction permit to move it to WRAL-FM's tower in Garner which will reach the city of Raleigh better, but it will still be limited to 15 kW, with a null to the south to protect WECT in Wilmington.


It's too close to the WECT signal. This should not be allowed. People used to view WECT in these southern counties that WARZ is reaching into.


----------



## KyL416

The TVStudy filed with their application to move to WRAL-FM's tower says it only causes 0.48% intereference to WECT, the FCC's limit for interference to full power stations is 0.5%, so it was granted and the move was finished back in April.

It causes more interference to WUNC's RF 23 translator, but they have an interference agreement with WUNC who consents to it since the bulk of that area is served by WUNC's main RF 20 signal, while it only has minimal effect to the small area that relies on the RF 23 translator.


----------



## Thomas H. White

KyL416 said:


> Can you confirm if Bounce on WFPX 62.1 or CourtTV on WGPX 16.2 is now in HD? In some other markets where Scripps updated the encoder they now have Bounce or CourtTV in HD.


Bounce on WFPX 62.1 is 720p, and the picture quality is definitely superior to WUVC 40.3's 480i.
Court TV is actually on WGPX 16.3 and is still 480i, which is also true for WGHP 8.3, WNCN 17.2, and WRPX 47.2.


----------



## jamieh1

Scripts updated and now 2 HD channels

Here in the Greenville Washington New Bern market
38.1 ION HD
38.2 Court TV now in HD
38.3 Grit
38.4 Laff
38.5 DefyTV
38.6 True Real


----------



## idiotcontrol

KyL416 said:


> Can you confirm if Bounce on WFPX 62.1 or CourtTV on WGPX 16.2 is now in HD? In some other markets where Scripps updated the encoder they now have Bounce or CourtTV in HD.


It’s 720p now on 62.1 according to my ROKU TV. And it’s Bounce. Forgot that part.


----------



## KyL416

Rewind TV will be coming to WNCN 17.2 on September 1st


----------



## dt_parker

I live in Mebane, and have no issues pulling in WRAL and WRAZ on their ATSC 1.0 channels. My HDHomeRun box arrived yesterday, and I can receive WTVD and that group in ATSC 3.0, but not WRAL. Anyone know the current status and plans? Looks like the last update was a while ago...

thanks,
Dave
.


----------



## idiotcontrol

dt_parker said:


> I live in Mebane, and have no issues pulling in WRAL and WRAZ on their ATSC 1.0 channels. My HDHomeRun box arrived yesterday, and I can receive WTVD and that group in ATSC 3.0, but not WRAL. Anyone know the current status and plans? Looks like the last update was a while ago...
> 
> thanks,
> Dave
> .


WRAL, WRAZ, and WUNC are broadcasting 3.0 from low power WARZ 34. The signal probably doesn't reach your area. I'm down in Greenville NC and am in the same boat. I can get the ATSC 1.0 channels versions of WRAL and WRAZ just fine as well as WTVD and others in 3.0 fine. Not able to receive WRAL and WRAZ and WUNC in 3.0 though. However, we have our local PBS broadcasting in 3.0 here.


----------



## dt_parker

Forgive me, but I'm a newbee to ATSC 3.0. I am able to get WARZ 34.1 in ATSC 1.0; so not sure why I wouldn't get WRAL/WUNC/WRAZ if they are using the same RF channel as WARZ, which as I say, has a decent signal here.

thanks,
Dave




idiotcontrol said:


> WRAL, WRAZ, and WUNC are broadcasting 3.0 from low power WARZ 34. The signal probably doesn't reach your area. I'm down in Greenville NC and am in the same boat. I can get the ATSC 1.0 channels versions of WRAL and WRAZ just fine as well as WTVD and others in 3.0 fine. Not able to receive WRAL and WRAZ and WUNC in 3.0 though. However, we have our local PBS broadcasting in 3.0 here.


----------



## KyL416

dt_parker said:


> . I am able to get WARZ 34.1 in ATSC 1.0; so not sure why I wouldn't get WRAL/WUNC/WRAZ if they are using the same RF channel as WARZ


ATSC 1.0 and ATSC 3.0 signals don't have the same RF numbers.

34.1 WARZ's ATSC 1.0 channel is now hosted by WRAL's RF 17 signal. WUNC, WRAL, WARZ and WRAZ's ATSC 3.0 channels are on WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal.

One of the requirements for the ATSC 1.0 simulcasts is that they have to be on signals that have at least a 95% coverage area. But in several markets including Raleigh all the full power stations were spoken for bandwidth wise, so they ended up using a Class A signal as the ATSC 3.0 host for some of the stations until tuner penetration is high enough that they, their networks and their advertisers can safely turn off the ATSC 1.0 signals without cutting off a significant portion of their OTA audience.


----------



## dt_parker

Thanks, I understand now. Seems like antennaweb.org is not up to date on this stuff, thus my confusion.

Dave



KyL416 said:


> ATSC 1.0 and ATSC 3.0 signals don't have the same RF numbers.
> 
> 34.1 WARZ's ATSC 1.0 channel is now hosted by WRAL's RF 17 signal. WUNC, WRAL, WARZ and WRAZ's ATSC 3.0 channels are on WARZ-CD's RF 34 signal.
> 
> One of the requirements for the ATSC 1.0 simulcasts is that they have to be on signals that have at least a 95% coverage area. But in several markets including Raleigh all the full power stations were spoken for bandwidth wise, so they ended up using a Class A signal as the ATSC 3.0 host for some of the stations until tuner penetration is high enough that they, their networks and their advertisers can safely turn off the ATSC 1.0 signals without cutting off a significant portion of their OTA audience.


----------



## MadMan400096

dt_parker said:


> Thanks, I understand now. Seems like antennaweb.org is not up to date on this stuff, thus my confusion.
> 
> Dave


Yeah, it seems like a lot of sites about OTA have been falling out of date for some time. TV Fool, for instance, used to be a pretty good source, but apparently the guy running it disappeared before the spectrum auction and repack, leaving it uselessly out of date.

If you want a good way to check OTA reception, RabbitEars.info is generally considered the site of choice, and for good reason. Trip and his colleagues (who post in this forum quite often) always do their best to keep up with the latest changes, and the site's detailed reception maps are highly recommended.


----------



## NCCaniac

NCCaniac said:


> Yes, I noticed it the last few days so I guessed they ran into more complication.


And....it seems WNCN must still be working on the 5.1 to 2.0 and back audio issue. It has been happening consistently again.


----------



## bhambrad

dt_parker said:


> Forgive me, but I'm a newbee to ATSC 3.0. I am able to get WARZ 34.1 in ATSC 1.0; so not sure why I wouldn't get WRAL/WUNC/WRAZ if they are using the same RF channel as WARZ, which as I say, has a decent signal here.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave


WRAL 105.1, WRAZ 150.1, PBS NC 104.1 etc are on actually on RF 23. (please disregard if you already knew that) Using a Kitztech low noise preamp helped me pick it up. I use the Signal GH app (iOS) with the SiliconDust 4K to aim the antenna. It's a very very low power signal. 

WRAL engineers have been really helpful once I finally made contact with them.


----------



## dt_parker

Pity. Antennaweb.org was a great resource during the NTSC to ATSC 1.0 transition. Stuff happens. 
Rabbit Ears site looks good, once I figure it out.

thanks,
Dave




MadMan400096 said:


> Yeah, it seems like a lot of sites about OTA have been falling out of date for some time. TV Fool, for instance, used to be a pretty good source, but apparently the guy running it disappeared before the spectrum auction and repack, leaving it uselessly out of date.
> 
> If you want a good way to check OTA reception, RabbitEars.info is generally considered the site of choice, and for good reason. Trip and his colleagues (who post in this forum quite often) always do their best to keep up with the latest changes, and the site's detailed reception maps are highly recommended.


----------



## dt_parker

I've gotten the Signal GH app for my iPhone installed, and talking to my HDHomeRun.

It shows that I am receiving Channel 23 with a 46-49% signal strength, and 0% quality. 

For Channel 25; before sunrise this morning I was able to get a scan on the HDHomeRun to add Channel 25 and got a decent picture. Disappeared when the sun came up.  It is currently reading similar signal strength 46-49% with 0% quality.

By rule of thumb, how much signal strength is bare minimum to receive a picture? I'm willing to play with antennas and preamps as required, if there's hope.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## bhambrad

dt_parker said:


> I've gotten the Signal GH app for my iPhone installed, and talking to my HDHomeRun.
> 
> It shows that I am receiving Channel 23 with a 46-49% signal strength, and 0% quality.
> 
> For Channel 25; before sunrise this morning I was able to get a scan on the HDHomeRun to add Channel 25 and got a decent picture. Disappeared when the sun came up.  It is currently reading similar signal strength 46-49% with 0% quality.
> 
> By rule of thumb, how much signal strength is bare minimum to receive a picture? I'm willing to play with antennas and preamps as required, if there's hope.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave


What is your setup like? I use a Kitztech preamp. I have both the 200 / 500 models. I am currently running the Kitztech 200 on my setup. It's got lower gain, but lower noise factor than the 500. Jeff makes handmade ultra low noise preamps. I believe the signal noise is the key so I would focus on the quality and I believe you need over 50% signal. You may also want to try the Silicon Dust 5G/LTE filter. You can easily return the filter (Amazon) if it doesn't work. I live in West Cary near 540 / RDU / RTP and can pick it up with 2 combined indoor antennas in a 2nd story bedroom.

This is from 10:25 am.

Tuner 0 Status

Virtual Channel105.11 WRAL**Frequency527.000 MHzProgram Number10Modulation Lockatsc3Signal Strength89%Signal Quality86%Symbol Quality100%Streaming Rate4.790 Mbps


----------



## dt_parker

Cool, that gives me some hope. I've got a Silver Sensor pointed at the tower, and a cheap Radio Shack preamp. Thinking of the Kiztech 700 as my next upgrade. The silver sensor is mounted on a 10' mast in my attic. Any higher, it would be outside!

Dave


----------



## bhambrad

dt_parker said:


> Cool, that gives me some hope. I've got a Silver Sensor pointed at the tower, and a cheap Radio Shack preamp. Thinking of the Kiztech 700 as my next upgrade. The silver sensor is mounted on a 10' mast in my attic. Any higher, it would be outside!
> 
> Dave


Where are you located? I love the silver sensor. That was my first hd antenna when HD first launched. I will make you a deal on the Kitztech 500 if you don't need separate vhf / uhf like the 700 has. I had been using 2 separate tuners / antennas setup (one pointed at RDU and the other at Greensboro) and have recently been able to pull in the RDU + Greensboro + RF 23 low signal all on one tuner. I've only had both a few months. 

I've gotten amazing results with homemade fractal antennas and currently am using 2 Mohu Arc antennas pointing in opposite directions. It was the key to getting RF 23 to work so well. 

Just for fun, you may want to see your levels / SNR on RF 23 without the preamp.


----------



## dt_parker

I'm in Mebane. Just today, I've managed to clean up my attic install a bit. The SS is pointed at WUNC, so I'm going to fiddle with direction now that I have the Signal GH app. And I can jack the HDHomeRun in at the foot of my attic mast - eliminating a lot of cable plant. Got some spotty issues on WTVD and WNCN ATSC 1.0 channels, good old High VHF. I remember when we thought that was going the way of the Dodo... I might take you up on your 500, thanks for the offer, but I want to play a bit more with what I have.and work sorta gets in the way of play, some days. 

Oh, and your hunch was correct - the preamp wasn't doing much - I'm still at 48% SS and 0% SNR on a hot summer evening. I think I recall about someone building custom antennas from Michigan, maybe I will try and find that info as well since I, too have the RDU - Greensboro dichotomy.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## bhambrad

Wow, I'm surprised you were able to pull RF 23 in at all. If you have an attic install, that gives you a lot of options. What's interesting is that for years I bought these huge dual antennas direct antennas and special vhf antennas and combiners. Was never happy. Towards the end of my time in Birmingham, AL I started building small flat fractal antennas that performed better on VHF side and performed as well or even better. I started with 8"x10" flat plexiglass and ended up getting the size down to 5"x7" plexiglass. The Mohu Arc is really good and is unamplified so you can use with the Kitztechs. Keep me posted on pulling in the signal.


----------



## dt_parker

Early this AM I got SNR on 23 up to about 10%. At the time, I was also receiving Roanoke WSLS and WFXR using my Winegard MetroStar pizza dish omni with it's built-in preamp. That's about 100 miles as the crow flies. Must have been some good tropo this AM.. Got clean picture on both for the few minutes I messed with them.Fun to be playing with this stuff, again.

I do feel like I need more than the SS since it's VHF performance is almost zilch... But out in the middle of nowhere, it's a pretty impressive little antenna.

Dave




bhambrad said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you were able to pull RF 23 in at all. If you have an attic install, that gives you a lot of options. What's interesting is that for years I bought these huge dual antennas direct antennas and special vhf antennas and combiners. Was never happy. Towards the end of my time in Birmingham, AL I started building small flat fractal antennas that performed better on VHF side and performed as well or even better. I started with 8"x10" flat plexiglass and ended up getting the size down to 5"x7" plexiglass. The Mohu Arc is really good and is unamplified so you can use with the Kitztechs. Keep me posted on pulling in the signal.


----------



## bhambrad

dt_parker said:


> Early this AM I got SNR on 23 up to about 10%. At the time, I was also receiving Roanoke WSLS and WFXR using my Winegard MetroStar pizza dish omni with it's built-in preamp. That's about 100 miles as the crow flies. Must have been some good tropo this AM.. Got clean picture on both for the few minutes I messed with them.Fun to be playing with this stuff, again.
> 
> I do feel like I need more than the SS since it's VHF performance is almost zilch... But out in the middle of nowhere, it's a pretty impressive little antenna.
> 
> Dave


Agreed on the SS! Amazing UHF - Zero VHF. How well are you picking up RF 14 ATSC 3.0?


----------



## dt_parker

On RF 14 - Typically 97% strength and 100% SNR. according to Signal GH. Never seen the strength below like 93, and quality is usually pegged at 100%



bhambrad said:


> Agreed on the SS! Amazing UHF - Zero VHF. How well are you picking up RF 14 ATSC 3.0?


----------



## tylerSC

dt_parker said:


> Cool, that gives me some hope. I've got a Silver Sensor pointed at the tower, and a cheap Radio Shack preamp. Thinking of the Kiztech 700 as my next upgrade. The silver sensor is mounted on a 10' mast in my attic. Any higher, it would be outside!
> 
> Dave


It is annoying that one of the best indoor antennas for digital TV is no longer made, the Silver Sensor. Nor the Terk versions, HDTVi and HDTVa. These were good indoor antennas. I like the Terk versions because they add rabbit ears, and I have several I bought about 10 years ago.


----------



## tylerSC

bhambrad said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you were able to pull RF 23 in at all. If you have an attic install, that gives you a lot of options. What's interesting is that for years I bought these huge dual antennas direct antennas and special vhf antennas and combiners. Was never happy. Towards the end of my time in Birmingham, AL I started building small flat fractal antennas that performed better on VHF side and performed as well or even better. I started with 8"x10" flat plexiglass and ended up getting the size down to 5"x7" plexiglass. The Mohu Arc is really good and is unamplified so you can use with the Kitztechs. Keep me posted on pulling in the signal.


The Mohu Arc was also sold as the Mohu Curve and the Mohu Flow. Not sure if there were variations in the design, as they looked the same. Best Buy sells the Arc version, and there was also an amplified version. I have the Curve model and it performed well when I added a Winegard LNA100 inlinne amp.


----------



## bhambrad

The Arc is on sale at Best Buy today for $25. I have that Winegard amp as well. The Kitztech 200/500/700 will blow it away. Any improvement on RF 23? A WRAL engineer suggested the Winegard LNA100 due to the low noise factor and I tried it. Then I ordered the Kitztechs. I also had the CM Amplify amps. I should start a YouTube channel and do reviews on all the amps and antennas I have bought over the years.


----------



## tylerSC

bhambrad said:


> The Arc is on sale at Best Buy today for $25. I have that Winegard amp as well. The Kitztech 200/500/700 will blow it away. Any improvement on RF 23? A WRAL engineer suggested the Winegard LNA100 due to the low noise factor and I tried it. Then I ordered the Kitztechs. I also had the CM Amplify amps. I should start a YouTube channel and do reviews.


The Kitztech preamps are good due to the low noise factor. But the 200 and 500 could be subject to overload in strong signal areas, which is why the LNA100 inline amp from Winegard may perform better. But there is a Kitz 501 preamp with adjustable gain that may be a good choice. As for Channel Master, I like the Amplify version 7777HD with the adjustable gain, both high and low gain. And now Televes has new preamps with automatic gain control which have received good reviews. As for indoor antennas, I now like the Antop 400BV with the large UHF panel and VHF dipole. But switch out the inline amp for a better performing preamp such as the Kitztech model of your choice. That is a strong set up for an indoor antenna.


----------



## tylerSC

And speaking of YouTube videos, there is Tyler the Antenna Man, but I don't always see the point of reviewing every cheap junk antenna that is made in China and sold on Amazon. I would like to see him compare various types of antennas, such as the various 8bay versions. Compare Antennas Direct DB8e to the Channel Master 4228HD and the various generic versions from Solid Signal and Stellar Labs. Compare yagi antennas such as 91XG and the generic versions. And point out the better indoor antennas, from Mohu Arc to Silver Sensor/Terk HDTVa to Antop 400BV. And the Clearstream antennas are good performers. I agree with his assessment that most cheap antennas on Amazon are junk; just spend more time discussing the better performers. He does give a good review of Televes antennas with the built in preamp which I agree with, and there are several more preamps he could evaluate and discuss. But overall I like his channel.


----------



## bhambrad

tylerSC said:


> The Kitztech preamps are good due to the low noise factor. But the 200 and 500 could be subject to overload in strong signal areas, which is why the LNA100 inline amp from Winegard may perform better. But there is a Kitz 501 preamp with adjustable gain that may be a good choice. As for Channel Master, I like the Amplify version 7777HD with the adjustable gain, both high and low gain. And now Televes has new preamps with automatic gain control which have received good reviews. As for indoor antennas, I now like the Antop 400BV with the large UHF panel and VHF dipole. But switch out the inline amp for a better performing preamp such as the Kitztech model of your choice. That is a strong set up for an indoor antenna.


The LNA100 was the first one I tried to pull in RF23. I was hoping that worked because it was such a great price and nice form factor. I've had the Amplify as well and noise was really bad when its on the high gain. Kitztech beat them all. the Televes stuff looks really cool and well engineered. I would love to test their preamps. So you have the Curve? I am shocked how well they perform. They also are sleek looking. I have developed my own flat fractal antenna that performed really well and had been using various designs. I had mixed results with RF 23 (an got tired of always tinkering with it) and decided to try the Arc. I was shocked how well it worked. I ended up combining 2 of them and getting RDU + GBO and RF 23. I've actually owned one of those type of Antop antennas that was popular in Canada / NY border several years ago. It worked great. You should check out the AT-406BV sold at Best Buy. Looks like an indoor version of the Antop 400BV and sleek looking and smaller form factor.

I agree 100% about AntennaMan. I'm not a fan but still watch his videos. I think with ATSC 3.0, indoor antennas will be the thing. I'd be curious to see how well my 8 x10 flat fractal performs vs half the junk antennas he has on his channel. FWIW, I've owned both antenna db8e / 4228 (original version) and you're likely better off with something like Antop 400BV with the VHF dipole. I'd like to see how the Clearstream Max performs vs the DB8e etc.


----------



## conquistador

idiotcontrol said:


> Not the first time I’ve seen it since WRAL added ARZ to its multicast. I hope they can bring the station up to snuff. I wouldn’t mind watching a few of Retro’s shows but it seems like a televangelist is always on when I switch over to it.


I just checked out WARZ 34.1 (RF 17.6) for the first time expecting to see Retro TV, but, like the poster I quoted, it appears to be a religious channel instead. It has a 3ABN logo in the corner, which is the Three Angels Broadcast Network. Is rabbitears simply wrong about it being a Retro TV affiliate? For what it's worth, the Retro TV website doesn't list it as an affiliate.


----------



## Trip in VA

Did some digging based on these posts and it looks like it's now religious of some type. I can't really determine with certainty from afar, but I've changed the listing on RabbitEars to "Religious".

- Trip


----------



## tylerSC

Speaking of Mohu, they are now a division of Antennas Direct. But is their research and product development still in Raleigh, or did it move to St. Louis? Originally they were a division of Greenwave Scientific and an outgrowth of military developed mudflap antennas.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Trip in VA said:


> Did some digging based on these posts and it looks like it's now religious of some type. I can't really determine with certainty from afar, but I've changed the listing on RabbitEars to "Religious".
> 
> - Trip


They switched to 3ABN, I believe, a couple months ago. That's what's always on whenever I channel past them. Prior to that, they were simply preempting Retro programming a lot of the time with local televangelists from the RDU market.


----------



## KyL416

KyL416 said:


> Rewind TV will be coming to WNCN 17.2 on September 1st


Circle is replacing Mystery on WNCN 17.4


----------



## Chezelle

Some bad news for Locast users is out today on the Locast versus the big four court case :

Locast News


----------



## sktn77a

Chezelle said:


> Some bad news for Locast users is out today on the Locast versus the big four court case :
> Locast News


Yes, that was tragic for us here in Chapel Hill. I have an 8-bay ChannelMaster Extrema 80 (4228HD) in my attic and can only reliably receive 2 channel - PBS (you can actually receive this with a paperclip!) and WRAL. Desperate for Locast to step up and fight this. They'll need to address the judge's interpretation of the copyright law but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## bhambrad

sktn77a said:


> Yes, that was tragic for us here in Chapel Hill. I have an 8-bay ChannelMaster Extrema 80 (4228HD) in my attic and can only reliably receive 2 channel - PBS (you can actually receive this with a paperclip!) and WRAL. Desperate for Locast to step up and fight this. They'll need to address the judge's interpretation of the copyright law but that shouldn't be too difficult.


Lon.tv on Youtube posted an update. It looks like Locast may be done.


----------



## ratboy

I'm in Chapel Hill and had an old CM in the attic for years - with relatively poor performance after working in it for hours. Much to my surprise I tried an old Radio Shack indoor antenna in my attic instead and I pick up everything pretty well - except for the ATSC 3.0 Channels. Question is, at this point is it worth it to buy something better to pick them up? I'd love to be watching Fox CFB today in 4k, but do they ever broadcast it? Alternately could add on 4k to my YouTube TV account as they are showing them today.
Current setup is Home run 4k with channels ap


----------



## KyL416

Fox Sports's 4K coverage is cable/sat/streaming only. There's not enough bandwidth to do 4K OTA when multiple HD channels are sharing the market's ATSC 3.0 signals.

WRAZ's NextGen feed is on WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal, along with WRAL (NBC), WUNC (PBS) and WARZ (3ABN). WRAZ's and WRAL's parent company Capitol Broadcasting purchased the Class A WARZ-CD to use as the lighthouse for their stations, so much of Chapel Hill is in outdoor antenna territory, with a few dead spots in the town because of the terrain and 15 kW power limit.

The market's other ATSC 3.0 signal is WRDC's RF 14 signal, which has WRDC (MyN), WTVD (ABC), WNCN (CBS), WLFL (CW), and WUVC (Univision).


----------



## ratboy

KyL416 said:


> Fox Sports's 4K coverage is cable/sat/streaming only. There's not enough bandwidth to do 4K OTA when multiple HD channels are sharing the market's ATSC 3.0 signals.
> 
> WRAZ's NextGen feed is on WARZ-CD's RF 23 signal, along with WRAL (NBC), WUNC (PBS) and WARZ (3ABN). WRAZ's and WRAL's parent company Capitol Broadcasting purchased the Class A WARZ-CD to use as the lighthouse for their stations, so much of Chapel Hill is in outdoor antenna territory, with a few dead spots in the town because of the terrain and 15 kW power limit.
> 
> The market's other ATSC 3.0 signal is WRDC's RF 14 signal, which has WRDC (MyN), WTVD (ABC), WNCN (CBS), WLFL (CW), and WUVC (Univision).


So basically no 4k sports OTA in the foreseeable future?


----------



## bhambrad

ratboy said:


> So basically no 4k sports OTA in the foreseeable future?


No. I asked WRAL and they don't have enough bandwidth for it. I did float the idea to an engineer about showing the Fox 4K HDR in 1080p on WRAZ since the 4K currently is really 1080p upconverted to 4K. I'm not sure they have the ability to do that at the moment. 

BTW, WGHP FOX 8 Greensboro (@foxeng) is going ATSC 3.0 very soon!


----------



## evan237

As some of you know, the Greensboro TV market is reportedly getting ATSC 3.0 on 09/28/21 (unless it gets delayed). I think it is supposed to include all major networks in the Triad, except WFMY (CBS) (oddly enough)! Sinclair's WMYV will be the lighthouse for all the other participating stations (i.e. WGHP, WXII, WXLV and WMYV). That being said, I was hoping folk(s) in the Raleigh market could give me a little insight into ATSC 3.0 since it went live (in Raleigh) almost a year ago.

First, a little bit about my setup. In my living room, I have a LG GX OLED 2020 TV model connected via HDMI to a LG SP9YA 5.1 sound bar (2021 model). I also have new 4k HDHomeRun tuners and watch TV through my 4k Firesticks (on all my TVs), running Channel DVR. All of this is fed from my attic antennas over my home network. In my bedrooms, I have older sets including a 2015 Samsung model (not 4k) and a much older 2010 Panasonic model. Now, we know (at this time) ATSC 3.0 only broadcasts in 1080P (not 4k). So here are some questions I was hoping other(s) could answer:

1) Will my my older (non-4k) bedroom TV sets be able to receive the ATSC 3.0 broadcasts since they are all connected over my home network to the 4k HDHomeRun tuners? I ask this question since the lighthouse broadcasts are really only sending out 1080p signals. (Even if older sets can receive ATSC3 through external/networked tuners - I am thinking the audio may be problems on my older sets).

2) For those of you with experience using Channels DVR, is there any performance improvement (in ATSC3) running Channels DVR on Apple TV "versus" an Amazon 4k Firestick (particularly for my living room set with new equipment)?

3) Can anyone confirm my new sound bar (listed above) has the AC-4 codec? I am guessing it does since it runs Dolby Atmos and the sound bar is a new 2021 model.

4) Have the sound issues (in the Raleigh market) been largely resolved in ATSC 3.0 (especially those with new or fairly new equipment)? Or do the audio sync problems sometimes persist? I know audio issues (i.e. sync problems and other audio issues) have been widely reported in many markets at the launch of ATSC 3).

Thanks for any feedback from ATSC3 viewers in the Raleigh market. Your insight may help me better understand the issues I may experience when I start playing around with ATSC3 on the GSO channels.


----------



## bhambrad

evan237 said:


> As some of you know, the Greensboro TV market is reportedly getting ATSC 3.0 on 09/28/21 (unless it gets delayed). I think it is supposed to include all major networks in the Triad, except WFMY (CBS) (oddly enough)! Sinclair's WMYV will be the lighthouse for all the other participating stations (i.e. WGHP, WXII, WXLV and WMYV). That being said, I was hoping folk(s) in the Raleigh market could give me a little insight into ATSC 3.0 since it went live (in Raleigh) almost a year ago.
> 
> **** WRAL has done a great job as you'd expect. Their quality looks great. Our (RF 14) lighthouse stations look horrible to me (my opinion) and I rarely watch them. I'm hoping the GBO stations look better as I normally record them (CBS 2 mainly) or watch the apps for sports. I know with @foxeng involved, I am sure FOX 8 will look good.
> 
> First, a little bit about my setup. In my living room, I have a LG GX OLED 2020 TV model connected via HDMI to a LG SP9YA 5.1 sound bar (2021 model). I also have new 4k HDHomeRun tuners and watch TV through my 4k Firesticks (on all my TVs), running Channel DVR. All of this is fed from my attic antennas over my home network. In my bedrooms, I have older sets including a 2015 Samsung model (not 4k) and a much older 2010 Panasonic model. Now, we know (at this time) ATSC 3.0 only broadcasts in 1080P (not 4k). So here are some questions I was hoping other(s) could answer:
> 
> 1) Will my my older (non-4k) bedroom TV sets be able to receive the ATSC 3.0 broadcasts since they are all connected over my home network to the 4k HDHomeRun tuners? I ask this question since the lighthouse broadcasts are really only sending out 1080p signals. (Even if older sets can receive ATSC3 through external/networked tuners - I am thinking the audio may be problems on my older sets).
> 
> **** Not sure about this one.
> 
> 2) For those of you with experience using Channels DVR, is there any performance improvement (in ATSC3) running Channels DVR on Apple TV "versus" an Amazon 4k Firestick (particularly for my living room set with new equipment)?
> 
> **** AppleTV 4K hands down for me. I run beta TVOS and normally the beta updates of ChannelsDVR. Be sure on your FireStick 4K to enable hardware encoding for best results.
> 
> 3) Can anyone confirm my new sound bar (listed above) has the AC-4 codec? I am guessing it does since it runs Dolby Atmos and the sound bar is a new 2021 model.
> 
> **** I have a LG GX OLED 2020 as well and LG SK9Y (2018 model) and AC4 works fine for me. You should be good there. How do you like your soundbar? Do you have the surround kit? I am looking at this sounder as it has gotten some great reviews and mine doesn't support e-arc.
> 
> 4) Have the sound issues (in the Raleigh market) been largely resolved in ATSC 3.0 (especially those with new or fairly new equipment)? Or do the audio sync problems sometimes persist? I know audio issues (i.e. sync problems and other audio issues) have been widely reported in many markets at the launch of ATSC 3).
> 
> **** I have tuning issues and Silicon Dust on ATSC 3.0 channels has largely ignored the issue. Their support has been unusually horrible. WRAL is currently only broadcasting 2 channel AC4 at the moment. I don't know a lot about the sound issues. Lots of smart people / more technical ppl on here the will know more about that.
> 
> Here's more info here:
> 
> 
> ATSC 3.0: Raleigh/Durham - Jan 2021 - Page 6 - Silicondust
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback from ATSC3 viewers in the Raleigh market. Your insight may help me better understand the issues I may experience when I start playing around with ATSC3 on the GSO channels.


----------



## evan237

I am not at all surprised that the PQ (in ATSC3) looks great on WRAL, especially with them being nationally recognized as a tech leader in broadcast – though I am surprised there is only 2 channel audio from them. As for the other channels, I would have thought they’d be better than described. Maybe with time. I too, am confident that WGHP will look good, especially with foxeng involved. And it sounds like you are in range to try these stations out in ATSC3 when they go live.

Bhambrad - sounds like you really like Apple TV. I may try it out on my L/R set. I know it has a lot more storage versus 4k Firesticks. So that, in itself, may be a big plus. Not to mention the lack of ads. And I think Apple came out with a new remote this year to satisfy some of the critics that didn’t like the previous one for being so minimalistic. To your point, I will check my Firesticks to ensure hardware encoding is enabled. And I may try Apple TV on my L/R set to see how I like it versus my 4k Firesticks.

About my new LG SP9YA sound bar, I’ve only had it a couple of days. But during this short time, I did watch a movie; and it sounds great. Now, there’s some critics (things I’ve read) that suggest this sound bar is not quite as “immersive” as other higher end sound bars. But in my short time using it, I am very satisfied. And the overall reviews are very positive. I like the LG app (for my iPhone) where I can easily adjust the settings; and the fact that it’s a LG model – which goes along nicely with my LG TV. I didn’t buy the wireless rear speakers, but I may consider getting them at a later date. **I am glad to hear you say the AC-4 codec is working with your LG SK9Y (2018 model) sound bar. So that just confirms that I am good to go with my new model.

Generalizing here, it appears the audio issues (in one form or another) remain one of the biggest challenges in ATSC3. I am crossing my fingers the Greensboro channels may be less problematic (especially since ATSC3 has been around for a little while). We’ll see. **For my computer, I have the HDHR app from the Windows 10 store installed versus the download from Silicon Dust.

I’ve also saved the Silicon Dust Raleigh ATSC 3 forum link to reference. Thanks for the feedback - Bhambrad. Maybe others could chime in too if they know anything about additional audio issues (i.e. whether or not ATSC3 will work at all on my older master bedroom Samsung (2015 model). Even though my whole house is networked with the new 4k HDHR tuners, I am thinking ATSC3 may be a non-starter on all of my sets except my 2020 model LG GX OLED TV in my living room.


----------



## tylerSC

If you have a Firestick connected to an older TV then it should receive the ATSC 3.0 signal, as it is the Firestick that decodes the audio and video, not the TV. If I am not mistaken. But some soundbars or TVs apparently don't decode the AC4 audio, but I think the Firestick does. But the LG TV may also decode the ATSC3.0 signal on its own, as long as it has the built in NextGen tuner. But it may be trial and error regarding the AC4 audio unless LG as upgraded the standard.


----------



## evan237

tylerSC said:


> If you have a Firestick connected to an older TV then it should receive the ATSC 3.0 signal, as it is the Firestick that decodes the audio and video, not the TV. If I am not mistaken. But some soundbars or TVs apparently don't decode the AC4 audio, but I think the Firestick does. But the LG TV may also decode the ATSC3.0 signal on its own, as long as it has the built in NextGen tuner. But it may be trial and error regarding the AC4 audio unless LG as upgraded the standard.


Yes, as you say, it may be trial and error on my older bedroom TVs. We'll see if the 4k Firesticks can decode anything on those sets, but my L/R LG GX OLED TV should be good to go.


----------



## ratboy

Is the allure with the Greensboro market that the major networks will not be sharing their transmission? Are they expected to actually broadcast in 4K? I have to say, I'm starting to wane on my 4k HomeRun/Channels setup. I am using TV anywhere through YTTV, to compliment my OTA setup, but not sure I really see any discernable difference in broadcast quality between YTTV locals vs. OTA - I want to, but really can't tell when I A/B (I have LG OLED), both stats show 1080p as naitive. I did see a difference back in the day vs. Directv.
Only advantage currently for me is YTTV doesn't do 5.1 (at the moment but coming imminently). Now with YTTV doing 4k for some decent sports, not 100% why I'm running both (at least for now). 
Does Greensboro bring more of a prospect?


----------



## KyL416

ratboy said:


> Is the allure with the Greensboro market that the major networks will not be sharing their transmission? Are they expected to actually broadcast in 4K?


No, Greensboro's stations will be sharing too:


KyL416 said:


> More of the stations made their NextGen filings with the FCC
> WMYV's RF 28 signal will convert to ATSC 3.0 on 9/28, these will be their ATSC 1.0 simulcasts:
> 48.1 MyNetworkTV will be on WXLV's RF 29 signal
> 48.2 GetTV will be on WGHP's RF 31 signal
> 48.3 Comet will also be on WGHP's RF 31 signal.
> 
> As of right now, WMYV's RF 28 signal will contain NextGen simulcasts of Sinclair's WMYV (MyNet) and WXLV (ABC), Hearst's WXII (NBC) and Nexstar's WGHP (Fox).


----------



## bhambrad

ratboy said:


> Is the allure with the Greensboro market that the major networks will not be sharing their transmission? Are they expected to actually broadcast in 4K? I have to say, I'm starting to wane on my 4k HomeRun/Channels setup. I am using TV anywhere through YTTV, to compliment my OTA setup, but not sure I really see any discernable difference in broadcast quality between YTTV locals vs. OTA - I want to, but really can't tell when I A/B (I have LG OLED), both stats show 1080p as naitive. I did see a difference back in the day vs. Directv.
> Only advantage currently for me is YTTV doesn't do 5.1 (at the moment but coming imminently). Now with YTTV doing 4k for some decent sports, not 100% why I'm running both (at least for now).
> Does Greensboro bring more of a prospect?


Are you able to pull in RF 23 WRAL - NBC, WRAZ - FOX and PBS? Those channels look excellent. FWIW, The RF 14 channels look horrible to me.


----------



## ratboy

I can but very hit and miss; signals weak and spotty. I found a sweet spot to get all the other DTV signals, but lose the RF 23. Would dial in those at others expense if I could actually get a consistent signal - but can't. I would also upgrade my antenna and spend countless hours if they were broadcasting 4k, but not worth the headache in my opinion. 
I love my channels setup, and if it weren't for the need of other networks like ESPNs, FS1/2, Golf Channel (and cooking shows for rest of family), I'd ditch my YTTV. Now that they are doing 4k that I tried this weekend (CFB looks pretty amazing in 4k), other than the fun of pulling my own signals, not sure what it is adding (other than old school shows on sub channels).


----------



## bhambrad

ratboy said:


> I can but very hit and miss; signals weak and spotty. I found a sweet spot to get all the other DTV signals, but lose the RF 23. Would dial in those at others expense if I could actually get a consistent signal - but can't. I would also upgrade my antenna and spend countless hours if they were broadcasting 4k, but not worth the headache in my opinion.
> I love my channels setup, and if it weren't for the need of other networks like ESPNs, FS1/2, Golf Channel (and cooking shows for rest of family), I'd ditch my YTTV. Now that they are doing 4k that I tried this weekend (CFB looks pretty amazing in 4k), other than the fun of pulling my own signals, not sure what it is adding (other than old school shows on sub channels).


Understandable. I am optimistic that at least WGHP (Fox 8) will look good as @foxeng will do all he can to make that happen. I hope ABC 45 does as well because ABC 11 here looks plain awful. Why even have ASTC 3.0 if it doesn't look better?


----------



## ratboy

Yes, agree. Understand that it is under development though. Ready for ASTC 3.0 to be the standard. Until then, not much advantage to pulling off air IMO


----------



## tylerSC

If they broadcast the ATSC 3.0 signals in 1080p, then it should be an improvement over the current standard. The Charlotte signals on WAXN are all 1080p and should not have the starved bandwidth of the multiple subchannels as the NextGen standard apparently allows more picture resolution. Of course a pure 1080i signal in ATSC 1.0 also can look very good if it doesn't have any subchannels, but that is no longer the case anymore, so the 3.0 signal in 1080p should be a nice improvement.


----------



## ratboy

Yes, but YTTV is pulling and pushing native 1080p for Raleigh market locals.


----------



## evan237

bhambrad said:


> Understandable. I am optimistic that at least WGHP (Fox 8) will look good as @foxeng will do all he can to make that happen. I hope ABC 45 does as well because ABC 11 here looks plain awful. Why even have ASTC 3.0 if it doesn't look better?





KyL416 said:


> No, Greensboro's stations will be sharing too:


I find it very odd that WFMY (CBS) is not participating in the upcoming Triad lighthouse. They've got such a long history in North Carolina (being the second oldest station in existence). But it's all about current station owners and what they want (or don't want). WFMY is owned by Tegna at this time. But I am pleased all other major networks in the Triad are participating. And WMYV (the host for the ATSC 3 lighthouse) is a full powered station.


----------



## tylerSC

evan237 said:


> I find it very odd that WFMY (CBS) is not participating in the upcoming Triad lighthouse. They've got such a long history in North Carolina (being the second oldest station in existence). But it's all about current station owners and what they want (or don't want). WFMY is owned by Tegna at this time. But I am pleased all other major networks in the Triad are participating. And WMYV (the host for the ATSC 3 lighthouse) is a full powered station.


I am trying to remember who has owned WFMY over the years prior to Tegna. It seems as if previous owners provided a stronger market presence for Channel 2 than Tegna does now. It seems Tegna chooses to promote or emphasize their larger market stations more so that mid size markets, as I see more concentration on WCNC in Charlotte, and certainly WXIA in Atlanta and WUSA in DC. But back in the day WFMY was a strong force in the Triad and beyond, as they had a strong signal extending into the Charlotte and Raleigh viewing areas and were also on cable in those regions. But now since the repack, Tegna chose not to utilize 1000kw full power as they were originally granted, perhaps choosing to focus on the core market coverage and save on the power bill. And I guess they don't want to invest in ATSC 3.0 as an early adopter, but may wait till it becomes a more widespread standard.


----------



## tylerSC

Back in the 70's and 80's I could pull in Channel 2 easily in Concord with the rabbit ears fully extended. And they were a local news innovator with a long established local morning show well before all the other stations jumped on the bandwagon. I remember Sandra Hughes, Lee Kinard, Bill Kopald, Sybil Robson and Charlie Harville as strong anchors from back in the day. And I could also get WGHP channel 8 and I remember Fred Blackman was the main anchorman and Frank Deal was the entertaining weatherman.


----------



## KyL416

WFMY has had the same ownership since 1988. Tegna is just the new name of Gannett's broadcasting division after they split their newspaper division into a seperate Gannett company back in 2015. For the past few years Tegna has been focusing much of their resources in upgrading and integrating the technical operations of the ex-Tribune stations that Nexstar divested to them, and fending off several hostile takeover attempts.

Originally they were owned by the company who also owned what's now the Greensboro News & Record, that company was absorbed into what's now Landmark in 1965. From 1976-1988 they were owned by Harte Hanks who sold off most of their broadcasting properties in the late 80s to pay down the debt from the leveraged buyout that took them private in 1984.


----------



## evan237

tylerSC said:


> Back in the 70's and 80's I could pull in Channel 2 easily in Concord with the rabbit ears fully extended. And they were a local news innovator with a long established local morning show well before all the other stations jumped on the bandwagon. I remember Sandra Hughes, Lee Kinard, Bill Kopald, Sybil Robson and Charlie Harville as strong anchors from back in the day. And I could also get WGHP channel 8 and I remember Fred Blackman was the main anchorman and Frank Deal was the entertaining weatherman.


Yes, WFMY was well known for having the best analog coverage, especially back in 1980 when they went live with their new 2000 foot broadcast tower in Randleman, NC. We lived near N Wilkesboro, NC from 1979-1981, and I remember (back then as a kid) we could get WFMY clear as a bell after that tower upgrade. And that was quite a distance to be getting solid reception. We were glad to have it, especially with no cable access and (I think) CBS being the number one rated network at the time.

Of course, here in the Raleigh market, WRAL was (and is) the flagship station. The only thing I've always thought was kind of wacky has been WRAL's network affiliation changes through the years, taking it between 3 of the (now big 4 networks) since the time WRAL signed on. But WRAL has had so many "firsts" to include:

the state's first TV station to use a news helicopter in 1979
the first experimental HDTV license granted to WRAL in 1996
the first HD newscast in 2000
the first mobile emergency alert system in 2012
the first station to broadcast in ATSC 3.0 in 2016

I know there's more "firsts" for WRAL, but I don't know them all. No doubt, an impressive history in innovation for sure as a broadcaster. WFMY has had its own long history (going back before WRAL even existed) also with a well known group of anchors at WFMY. But from an innovation standpoint, I don't think they have came close to WRAL.


----------



## Thomas H. White

evan237 said:


> As some of you know, the Greensboro TV market is reportedly getting ATSC 3.0 on 09/28/21 (unless it gets delayed). I think it is supposed to include all major networks in the Triad, except WFMY (CBS) (oddly enough)! Sinclair's WMYV will be the lighthouse for all the other participating stations (i.e. WGHP, WXII, WXLV and WMYV).


WMYV-48's conversion of its RF 28 transmisions to ATSC 3.0 has in fact been delayed, until October 26, 2021, according to the station's (partially updated) webpage:








Attention Over-the-Air Viewers of WMYV-TV (Channel 48)


Changes Effective October 26, 2021. If you currently receive WMYV-TV (Channel 48), Winston-Salem, Greensboro, High-Point, North Carolina, you will need to rescan your television set on or after October 26, 2021, in order to continue receiving the signal over the air. If you receive WMYV-TV via...




my48.tv


----------



## Thomas H. White

For persons who can pick up the eastern Triad station transmitters, WGPX (RF 26) has added the new Newsy network as channel 16.7.


----------



## tvrgeek

All this in new to me. Spent the morning on the WEB trying to put 2 and 2 together and I may be up to 3 1/2. 

Anyway, I live north of Raleigh/Durham behind two hills, so OTA is really bad. I want OTA as occasionally the cable goes out, so I don't want to be totally dependent on Spectrum and we have a few channels OTA Spectrum does not carry. A couple I may watch. I pay a stinking fortune to Spectrum for TV which provides a budget for better service if I can cut the cord. 

I am just learning my way around ROKU, what is free, what I get from Prime, and which OTA replacement or premium services I may want. Sick of paying for sports I never watch. 

So, extensive research and mapping of the antennas, deleting redundant etc., I can get marginally decent reception for the major feeds with my rooftop 2-bay bowtie. Tomorrow I will replace the 100 feet or so of RG-59 with about 70 feet of RG-6. That should give me 5 or 6 dB less loss. Ordered the big ChannelMaster 8 bay bow-tie for another 12 dB gain. They have a wider beam than a Yagi, so better for here. OK, I should have signal then even with the refraction. 

Now, to make my remote controls easier, I want to use the TV as a dumb monitor. No tuner, no CEC/ARC etc. Just HDMI in. OK, Maybe CEC to turn it on and off. The AVR will remain the center. 
So, I can get an external OTA to HDMI like the Tablo or OTA to Ethernet like the SliconeDust. 
For the later, I then need to get from my network to HDMI into the AVR. _I have a ROKU, but I can't see if it is smart enough to see the SiliconDust._ The Nvidia is suggested as a replacement for the Roku, but I lose the Roku channels. Seems with the Nvidia I can subscribe and get extended TV guide and control to pug a NAS into the network which is attractive as I already have all my music on a SSD on a Windows Media Player server. 

I then think I can spool my plain DVD's to the NAS without much difficulty, and possibly my BDs. 

Besides the question if the ROKU can see the SiliconDust, 
Does this make sense? 
What other equipment or technique should I be looking at?
Is there a reason to wait for further implementation of ATSC-3? 

Seems broadcasters are behind the 8-ball as ABC is still on VHF. It seems I am doomed to have to scan multiple sources and multiple guides to find something to watch. Technology is supposed to make things simple. Even for cable replacement, HULU+, Disney, BBC, Peacock, Spectrum... Cable is easy, but it is costing us a couple grand a year!

Then getting remotes to work. Harmony gone. Testing a SofaBaton and a One-For-All. Neither perfect. Have to dig out an IR repeater and bug for the Roku unless I use it's remote. Both remotes talk Blu-Tooth to a phone but not to the devices!


----------



## mrradiohead55

@DrDon - Raleigh NC thread?


----------



## DrDon

mrradiohead55 said:


> @DrDon - Raleigh NC thread?


Thanks. Moved


----------



## tvrgeek

Digging deeper, I found the ROKU does support the two OTA to ethernet devices. I still don't see how one channel is still on VHF as I thought that space was auctioned off. 
Watching OTA yesterday, seems some stations support the newer formats, but a lot broadcast strait mono audio for most programming.


----------



## jspENC

Many channels are still on VHF, especially high VHF. WNCN is on 8, and WTVD is on 9. In Eastern NC, WCTI is on 10, and WNCT on 12.


----------



## tvrgeek

I discovered that, but I thought they were supposed to be migrated by now as the FCC did that big auction that sure looked suspicious to me. I only care as the bigger antenna I am putting up is a UHF bow-tie and it's gain down in VHF is not terrific. I went looking for the rules and mostly found the rules for digital, not frequency, or how some countries are way ahead of the US. 

It would be easier if I did not have two higher hills between me and the antennas. I could almost do as well pointing to Greensboro, W-S. With the high gain antenna, I may. Refraction is a pain. It has shipped, so waiting a few days.


----------



## KyL416

tvrgeek said:


> I discovered that, but I thought they were supposed to be migrated by now as the FCC did that big auction that sure looked suspicious to me.


The repack auction got rid of UHF 38-51 and repurposed it for 5G. At no point was VHF going to be eliminated during the repack as operating cellular on VHF would have required phone manufacturers to go back to the era of long external telescopic antennas.

The repack actually resulted in more VHF stations across the country since UHF broadcasters that voluntarily took the money had 3 choices: Move to VHF and keep their full 6 MHz/18 Mbps of spectrum, spectrum share with another station, or surrender their license and go off air entirely.


----------



## tvrgeek

I thought VHF was being taken for emergency and military and they gave some bands to 5G.
So if so many on VHF, why then the vast majority of antennas available now are UHF? Why did the traditional VHF statins move to UHF? Was that just for overlap during transition?


----------



## KyL416

They have never taken away VHF for cell or public safety use because the antenna requirements are not practical for handheld devices like mobile phones or two way radios.

The "emergency" band that overlaps with TV is the UHF-T Band which is UHF channels 14-20, and has been a thing since early 1970s, but it's only limited to certain frequencies in major cities like NYC, DC, Philly, Chicago, LA, Boston, etc. They wanted to take that away for more 5G frequencies in those cities, but those frequencies are good at penetrate the skyscrapers that are common in those cities, while the proposed alternative band didn't penetrate as well and also didn't leave enough bandwidth to give every police precinct and fire station their own dedicated radio requency in the largest cities, so they cancelled those plans. In Raleigh and most other parts of the country those UHF channels have only been used for TV. 


It was known back in 1998 that the post 2009 transition band would be 2-51, and the transitional DTV stations that were on 52-69 were built with the intention that they were either going to go back to their analog RF number or another RF number that they couldn't use yet because it was occupied by a nearby station. During the transition most DTV stations were on UHF because the VHF band was already crowded with analog signals, so antenna manufacturers came out with UHF only "HDTV Antennas" for new to OTA viewers who wanted to get HDTV channels and didn't want to wait for their local cable provider to make upgrades or for satellite subscribers who didn't get their HD locals until the late 2000s.

By 2005 after the DTV elections were made, it was known that nearly every DMA would have at least 1 VHF digital post-transition, but antenna manufacturers are still continuing to market UHF only antennas as "HDTV Antennas", even though they were 100% aware this would end up being a problem for viewers using those antennas after 2009.


----------



## Thomas H. White

A few odds-and-ends:



Thomas H. White said:


> WMYV-48 Greensboro's conversion of its RF 28 transmissions to ATSC 3.0 has in fact been delayed, until October 26, 2021...


1. WMYV's conversion to ATSC 3.0 has been delayed again, until December 7, 2021.

2. Earlier this month, Raleigh's ATSC 3.0 "lighthouse" on RF-23 changed its call letters from WARZ-CD to WNGT-CD, which I assume is derived from "NextGen TV". (The "-CD" suffix means that the station is a "Class A" low-power digital TV station. Run-of-the-mill low-power TV stations receive an "-LD" suffix).

3. The webpage for the new Newsy network claims that it is being carried on 47.7 by WRPX (RF 32), although so far that channel doesn't actually exist. Interestingly, for a couple days WFPX-62, which shares RF 32, displayed Newsy as its network, although programming remained Bounce.


----------



## Dan Loomis

Hi y’all - I’m assuming Fox is broadcasting the World Series @ 4k on 105.11. The signal is a little weak…is it due to the broadcaster dialing back the power? Should I invest in a larger antenna if this is the norm for a while?


----------



## KyL416

Dan Loomis said:


> I’m assuming Fox is broadcasting the World Series @ 4k on 105.1


No they're not. There isn't enough bandwidth to do 4K OTA when the ATSC 3.0 signal is being shared by multiple HD channels. The Fox Sports 4K coverage is limited to satellite, cable and streaming only.



> The signal is a little weak…is it due to the broadcaster dialing back the power?


Their ATSC 3.0 signal is weaker because WRAL, WRAZ and WUNC are using WNGT-CD's Directional 15 kW signal on RF 23 as their ATSC 3.0 lighthouse.



> Should I invest in a larger antenna if this is the norm for a while?


They can't increase their power as 15 kW is the maximum that Class A signals can have, and it also has to be directional to protect other stations on RF 23. This will be the status quo until ATSC 3.0 tuner penetration is high enough that the stations, their networks and their advertisers decide it's safe to turn off ATSC 1.0 without losing most of their OTA audience. Pease post a rabbit ears report for your location if you want antenna advice so we can get an idea if your issue is the antenna or you being out of range and/or affected by one of the other RF 23 signals.


----------



## Dan Loomis

KyL416 said:


> There isn't enough bandwidth to do 4K OTA when the ATSC 3.0 signal is being shared by multiple HD channels.


Thanks for the detailed response. Will we get 4k broadcasts at all then, even if it’s just a few times a year? How could I find out the schedule?


----------



## bhambrad

Here's a good site to bookmark for some 4K sports programming if you have a cable subscription
or access to a paid tv provider login for the FOXNOW / FOXSPORTS app.


https://support.fubo.tv/hc/en-us/articles/360011483011


----------



## wmoss35

So I recently got a 77 inch sony oled a80j which has the next generation tuner. Doing some comparisons between the 1.0 signal and 3.0 and curious to hear others thoughts. WRAL looks identical in 3.0 1080p and 1.0 1080i. FOX looks much better on 3.0 versus 1.0 even though both are showing 720p. ABC looks a little better in 3.0 but not as significant as FOX. And CBS looks like garbage in 3.0 at 1080p vs the 1.0 1080i broadcast. Anyone know why? Any upgrade for CBS as far as PQ goes or any idea when fox or ABC will go to 1080p?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

I have a 77" LG OLED as well but am using the SiliconDust 4K tuner. Please call the GM of CBS and ask why the are sending a 1920x540i signal. The engineer will contact you if you email the GM first. It looks horrible as do the 1.0 feeds do to all the channel packing. I have to pay for Paramount+ for NFL since the picture is so bad. Unfortunately, its DD 2.0.


----------



## KyL416

wmoss35 said:


> Any upgrade for CBS as far as PQ goes or any idea when fox or ABC will go to 1080p?


The network feeds still originate in 1080i or 720p, any ATSC 3.0 station carrying them in 1080p are just deinterlacing the 1080i feeds or upscaling the 720p feeds before they get to you.



bhambrad said:


> Please call the GM of CBS and ask why the are sending a 1920x540i signal


If you're seeing 1920x540 it likely means your HEVC decoder doesn't support interlaced HEVC, so only one of the 1920x540 fields are displayed. Interlaced HEVC is part of the ATSC 3.0 spec so TVs with built in ATSC 3.0 tuners should support it, however ATSC 1.0 only models might not. Things that rely on the open source FFmpeg libraries and some other 3rd party devices also don't currently support it.

What are you using with the HDHomerun 4K, the official HDHomeRun LG app or is it via another app/device like Apple TV, Fire TV, Shield, Xbox, Roku, VLC, Kodi, Emby, Plex, etc, and if it's the LG app, what specific model number is your LG TV?


----------



## wmoss35

bhambrad said:


> I have a 77" LG OLED as well but am using the SiliconDust 4K tuner. Please call the GM of CBS and ask why the are sending a 1920x540i signal. The engineer will contact you if you email the GM first. It looks horrible as do the 1.0 feeds do to all the channel packing. I have to pay for Paramount+ for NFL since the picture is so bad. Unfortunately, its DD 2.0.


The 1.0 cbs feed on my sony looks fantastic, as well and NBC 1.0. It's the 3.0 channel at 1080p that looks like garbage, but the NBC 3.0 looks pretty much identical to the 1.0 station. But I'm using the built in tuner, so that might be why you are seeing a difference maybe?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhambrad

KyL416 said:


> The network feeds still originate in 1080i or 720p, any ATSC 3.0 station carrying them in 1080p are just deinterlacing the 1080i feeds or upscaling the 720p feeds before they get to you.
> 
> 
> If you're seeing 1920x540 it likely means your HEVC decoder doesn't support interlaced HEVC, so only one of the 1920x540 fields are displayed. Interlaced HEVC is part of the ATSC 3.0 spec so TVs with built in ATSC 3.0 tuners should support it, however ATSC 1.0 only models might not. Things that rely on the open source FFmpeg libraries and some other 3rd party devices also don't currently support it.
> 
> What are you using with the HDHomerun 4K, the official HDHomeRun LG app or is it via another app/device like Apple TV, Fire TV, Shield, Xbox, Roku, VLC, Kodi, Emby, Plex, etc, and if it's the LG app, what specific model number is your LG TV?


First is a screenshot from ChannelsDVR. I had to send them a video sample for them to get it to work when the channel first launched. Second is from FireTV Stick 4K HD HomeRun App with developer tools running. Both show 1920x540i. The ATSC 3.0 implementation of of CBS 17 sucks.


----------



## bhambrad

wmoss35 said:


> The 1.0 cbs feed on my sony looks fantastic, as well and NBC 1.0. It's the 3.0 channel at 1080p that looks like garbage, but the NBC 3.0 looks pretty much identical to the 1.0 station. But I'm using the built in tuner, so that might be why you are seeing a difference maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


The 1.0 bitrate on 17.1 is a lot lower than it used to be. I watch CBS 2.1 out of Greensboro most of the time. WRAL does an excellent job with WRAL / WRAZ / PBSNC. Only downside to WRAL 3.0 is is still 2 channel audio. Their engineers are nice and helpful as well.


----------



## KyL416

WNCN isn't doing anything wrong as interlaced HEVC is an official part of the ATSC 3.0 spec. (See Section 6.2.2 on Pages 13-14) Interlaced 1080i HEVC uses two 1920x540 fields which are then combined by the decoder into a 1920x1080i image. They are far from the only station in the country using interlaced HEVC, and actual NextGen certified TVs shouldn't have a problem handling it.

The problem with Channels DVR is that it relies on the FFmpeg libraries for decoding, which don't currently support interlaced HEVC, so it only displays one 1920x540 field stretched to 1920x1080. FFmpeg has two open tickets about this:
http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/4141
http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/5514
The same issue affects other players that rely on FFmpeg like VLC, Kodi, Emby and Plex.

The HEVC decoder on the FireStick 4K has similar issues.


----------



## bhambrad

KyL416 said:


> WNCN isn't doing anything wrong as interlaced HEVC is an official part of the ATSC 3.0 spec. (See Section 6.2.2 on Pages 13-14) Interlaced 1080i HEVC uses two 1920x540 fields which are then combined by the decoder into a 1920x1080i image. They are far from the only station in the country using interlaced HEVC, and actual NextGen certified TVs shouldn't have a problem handling it.
> 
> The problem with Channels DVR is that it relies on the FFmpeg libraries for decoding, which don't currently support interlaced HEVC, so it only displays one 1920x540 field stretched to 1920x1080. FFmpeg has two open tickets about this:
> http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/4141
> http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/5514
> The same issue affects other players that rely on FFmpeg like VLC, Kodi, Emby and Plex.
> 
> The HEVC decoder on the FireStick 4K has similar issues.


Yes, I am aware it's part of ATSC 3.0 spec. Do you live in Raleigh?


----------



## wmoss35

KyL416 said:


> WNCN isn't doing anything wrong as interlaced HEVC is an official part of the ATSC 3.0 spec. (See Section 6.2.2 on Pages 13-14) Interlaced 1080i HEVC uses two 1920x540 fields which are then combined by the decoder into a 1920x1080i image. They are far from the only station in the country using interlaced HEVC, and actual NextGen certified TVs shouldn't have a problem handling it.
> 
> The problem with Channels DVR is that it relies on the FFmpeg libraries for decoding, which don't currently support interlaced HEVC, so it only displays one 1920x540 field stretched to 1920x1080. FFmpeg has two open tickets about this:
> http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/4141
> http://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/5514
> The same issue affects other players that rely on FFmpeg like VLC, Kodi, Emby and Plex.
> 
> The HEVC decoder on the FireStick 4K has similar issues.


My new sony is certified, and there is a noticeable downgrade when comparing WNCN to its 1.0 counterpart. It's almost like the whole picture is slightly out of focus, it's hard to explain but it's definitely there. I'm really surprised how good fox looks now though, my TV is only reporting 720p but it looks quite a bit better than 1.0, and this is viewing a 77" from 8 ft away! So I definitely nit pick!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IM42A

evan237 said:


> Yes, WFMY was well known for having the best analog coverage, especially back in 1980 when they went live with their new 2000 foot broadcast tower in Randleman, NC. We lived near N Wilkesboro, NC from 1979-1981, and I remember (back then as a kid) we could get WFMY clear as a bell after that tower upgrade. And that was quite a distance to be getting solid reception. We were glad to have it, especially with no cable access and (I think) CBS being the number one rated network at the time.
> 
> Of course, here in the Raleigh market, WRAL was (and is) the flagship station. The only thing I've always thought was kind of wacky has been WRAL's network affiliation changes through the years, taking it between 3 of the (now big 4 networks) since the time WRAL signed on. But WRAL has had so many "firsts" to include:
> 
> the state's first TV station to use a news helicopter in 1979
> the first experimental HDTV license granted to WRAL in 1996
> the first HD newscast in 2000
> the first mobile emergency alert system in 2012
> the first station to broadcast in ATSC 3.0 in 2016
> 
> I know there's more "firsts" for WRAL, but I don't know them all. No doubt, an impressive history in innovation for sure as a broadcaster. WFMY has had its own long history (going back before WRAL even existed) also with a well known group of anchors at WFMY. But from an innovation standpoint, I don't think they have came close to WRAL.


In the 1960s, WFMY was carried on cable as far away as Bluefield WV and Covington/Clifton Forge VA. WSJS, now WXII, was carried in Bluefield as well. Oddly enough, the WSJS transmitter was closer OTA than Huntington, which was also carried on Bluefield cable, something I wouldn't have thought until I measured it.


----------



## IM42A

(deleted duplicate post, corrected to show that it was WSJS, not WFMY, that was closer to Bluefield than Huntington was)


----------



## Thomas H. White

WMYV 48 Greenboro's shutdown of its ATSC 1.0 transmissions on RF 28, originally scheduled for September 28, 2021 and twice delayed, took place a few minutes after 10 a.m. today (December 7, 2021). I don't have ATSC 3.0 reception capability, so I don't know if WMYV's RF 28 transmitter has switched to 3.0 transmissions yet.

The MyTV 48.1's ATSC 1.0 programming is now being broadcast over WXLV 45's RF 29 transmitter, while GetTV 48.2 and Comet 48.3 are both now being broadcast over WGHP 8's RF 31.

Here in eastern Cary, WMYV's relocated 48.1 ATSC 1.0 signal on RF 29, which is still 780p, is a little stronger than before the move, while 48.2 and 48.3 on RF 31 are both somewhat weaker than before. 

Also, a few days ago WWIW-LD 66 Raleigh, which has been off the air for over a year, reappeared, now on its repack channel of RF 21. Both 66.1 and 66.2 are running Daystar programming, although for some reason 66.2 has no audio.


----------



## mrradiohead55

Thomas H. White said:


> WMYV 48 Greenboro's shutdown of its ATSC 1.0 transmissions on RF 28, originally scheduled for September 28, 2021 and twice delayed, took place a few minutes after 10 a.m. today (December 7, 2021). I don't have ATSC 3.0 reception capability, so I don't know if WMYV's RF 28 transmitter has switched to 3.0 transmissions yet.


In progress. IF you can't receive the signal, you can watch the RabbitEars Live Bandscan tuner in Wake Forest>>>






RabbitEars Mobile







m.rabbitears.info


----------



## idiotcontrol

It looks like WRAZ has added H&I on 50.4 to their multicast.


----------



## dt_parker

Got my Kitztech 700 preamp today, and promptly installed it behind my SilverSensor. 100/100 on ATSC 3.0 from Raleigh and Greensboro! About a 76% signal on 23, but no signal quality yet - still, that is headed io the right direction. Think I need to rotate my antenna a few more degrees east; we'll see what that does. In any case, I can now get all major Raleigh and Greensboro stations in ATSC3.0 except WFMY, WRAL and WRAZ. HUGE improvement with the new preamp! Of course, without a rotor, it is a little more difficult to try and DX, but I'll take the tradeoff. When I have time to play, I can get another 5 feet or so in height, as well. 

Not too bad for an attic in Mebane, I think.


----------



## idiotcontrol

Also noticed today that WRAL took the 3ABN sub channel to 720p on their multicast.


----------



## dt_parker

dt_parker said:


> Got my Kitztech 700 preamp today, and promptly installed it behind my SilverSensor. 100/100 on ATSC 3.0 from Raleigh and Greensboro! About a 76% signal on 23, but no signal quality yet - still, that is headed io the right direction. Think I need to rotate my antenna a few more degrees east; we'll see what that does. In any case, I can now get all major Raleigh and Greensboro stations in ATSC3.0 except WFMY, WRAL and WRAZ. HUGE improvement with the new preamp! Of course, without a rotor, it is a little more difficult to try and DX, but I'll take the tradeoff. When I have time to play, I can get another 5 feet or so in height, as well.
> 
> Not too bad for an attic in Mebane, I think.


3 am, 85% signal strength and 22% quality on ch 23. Still not quire good enough...


----------



## dt_parker

Hmm - I lost the ATSC 1.0 signals for WTVD and WNCN when I went to the Kitztech amp. Didn't notice until now because I've been playing with the ATSC 3.0 versions. Wonder if the new preamp is overloading on those 2 channels. Easy enough to add some attenuation, I suppose. I'm getting WRAL ATSC 1.0 100%/100% now, after moving the antenna a few degrees So I would think I should be able to at least get WTVD if not WNCN in spite of the power and band difference. I'm getting high signal strength on both channels, but 0 signal quality which makes me think it might be an overload issue.


----------



## mrradiohead55

dt_parker said:


> Hmm - I lost the ATSC 1.0 signals for WTVD and WNCN when I went to the Kitztech amp. Didn't notice until now because I've been playing with the ATSC 3.0 versions. Wonder if the new preamp is overloading on those 2 channels. Easy enough to add some attenuation, I suppose. I'm getting WRAL ATSC 1.0 100%/100% now, after moving the antenna a few degrees So I would think I should be able to at least get WTVD if not WNCN in spite of the power and band difference. I'm getting high signal strength on both channels, but 0 signal quality which makes me think it might be an overload issue.


Don't forget that a pre-amplifier can also overload FM radio signals on TV and kinda wreck things. So it's good to be aware if you have any full power FM transmitters within a few miles of your house and where their towers are located.


----------



## dt_parker

Thanks, I'm in Mebane - we're 20 miles from civilization in any direction you care to choose  My preamp does have an FM and an LTE trap.


----------



## bhambrad

dt_parker said:


> Hmm - I lost the ATSC 1.0 signals for WTVD and WNCN when I went to the Kitztech amp. Didn't notice until now because I've been playing with the ATSC 3.0 versions. Wonder if the new preamp is overloading on those 2 channels. Easy enough to add some attenuation, I suppose. I'm getting WRAL ATSC 1.0 100%/100% now, after moving the antenna a few degrees So I would think I should be able to at least get WTVD if not WNCN in spite of the power and band difference. I'm getting high signal strength on both channels, but 0 signal quality which makes me think it might be an overload issue.


Both of those are on VHF and are very problematic for me to pull in when I am also trying to pick up RF 23 and Greensboro stations. So you have a Silver Sensor? What antenna are you using on the VHF input? I have a Kitztech 500 and 200 model with SD LTE filter. I am currently only using the 200 after I sold my second SD non-4k tuner.


----------



## dt_parker

I have a Winegard 3000 pizza pan omni that I used before I went on the search for Channel 23. Planning to fire it back up later today but not use the Kitztech in the feed, at least at first. I also have a TERK Silver Sensor knockoff which has VHF dipoles (they don't work well at all). Currently the TERK is doing Greensboro duty. Eventyally, I'm trying to simplify the rat's nest in the attic with a Clearstream 4 Max; obviously a lot less directional than the SS and TERK. But if the Winegard can still pull in 8 and 9, why not? Never had any problem with 8 before, and 9 was always at least watchable....


----------



## dt_parker

OK, the Winegard Metro antenna can pull in a watchable signal with no amplification on VHF 8 and 9; Seems I have some more tweaking to do. Meanwhile, my TCL 43S517 (43 inch) gave up the ghost, so it is getting replaced with a Sony 43" X85J; be interesting to check out the on-board ATSC 3.0 tuner capabilities.


----------



## Steve347

Has anyone else noticed that the signal strength has dropped for WRAZ? I am now getting video and audio dropouts that had, until recently, been fine for years. I see that they recently added H&I on a new 50.4 sub channel but I wouldn't think that this should have affected the signal level on 50.2 or other sub-channels.


----------



## wmoss35

dt_parker said:


> OK, the Winegard Metro antenna can pull in a watchable signal with no amplification on VHF 8 and 9; Seems I have some more tweaking to do. Meanwhile, my TCL 43S517 (43 inch) gave up the ghost, so it is getting replaced with a Sony 43" X85J; be interesting to check out the on-board ATSC 3.0 tuner capabilities.


CBS 17 sucks in 3.0. It's like the whole picture is slightly out of focus. Fox and ABC for me are a big improvement though. I'm 8 ft away from a sony 77 inch oled, so I notice what's good and what is not!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## morpheus647

What antenna would yall recommend for me in South Durham? 
RabbitEars.Info 

The antenna will be on the wall in my garage ~15 ft up. I currently have a Winegard flatwave amped in that location and get good signal on everything except for WNCN 17‑1 (8) when I have the amplifier plugged in (poor signal without the amp). I think that's likely due to it being a VHF signal so I'm assuming I need a non flat antenna but not sure exactly what I am looking for. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## joblo

morpheus647 said:


> I think that's likely due to it being a VHF signal so I'm assuming I need a non flat antenna but not sure exactly what I am looking for. Anyone have any thoughts?


Flatness is irrelevant. The dimensions are wrong for VHF.

But you have only 1 degree of separation and 2 dB signal difference between rf 8 and rf 9 in your RabbitEars report, so if you're getting 9 OK with the amped flatwave, a well-placed homemade dipole cut for channels 8 and 9 might be all you need:

A cheap and easy TV antenna (wfu.edu)

Then you'd need a UVSJ to connect the two antennas together, you might need an FM trap, or HLSJ with 75-ohm terminator on the low side (better), to get rid of possible FM interference, and probably a cheap amp for the dipole (which you place _*after*_ you trap FM and *before* the UVSJ), plus some coax to wire it all together.

Might not work, but if it did, it would take up a lot less space in your garage than a conventional VHF-capable antenna.

And if it's possible to trap FM from the flatwave before the amp, that's the first thing I would try before doing anything else.


----------



## joblo

joblo said:


> And if it's possible to trap FM from the flatwave before the amp, that's the first thing I would try before doing anything else.


And before doing even that, I would try some different locations in the garage for the flatwave. I assume you have it against a wall or something? Try moving it left or right or up or down. Indoor antennas have sweet spots. You might get lucky and not need to do anything else.


----------



## morpheus647

joblo said:


> Flatness is irrelevant. The dimensions are wrong for VHF.
> 
> But you have only 1 degree of separation and 2 dB signal difference between rf 8 and rf 9 in your RabbitEars report, so if you're getting 9 OK with the amped flatwave, a well-placed homemade dipole cut for channels 8 and 9 might be all you need:
> 
> A cheap and easy TV antenna (wfu.edu)
> 
> Then you'd need a UVSJ to connect the two antennas together, you might need an FM trap, or HLSJ with 75-ohm terminator on the low side (better), to get rid of possible FM interference, and probably a cheap amp for the dipole (which you place _*after*_ you trap FM and *before* the UVSJ), plus some coax to wire it all together.
> 
> Might not work, but if it did, it would take up a lot less space in your garage than a conventional VHF-capable antenna.
> 
> And if it's possible to trap FM from the flatwave before the amp, that's the first thing I would try before doing anything else.


Interesting, thanks for the idea, that definitely seems doable! I'll look into getting the stuff.



joblo said:


> And before doing even that, I would try some different locations in the garage for the flatwave. I assume you have it against a wall or something? Try moving it left or right or up or down. Indoor antennas have sweet spots. You might get lucky and not need to do anything else.


I have tried moving it all over the place already and currently place was the best spot so unfortunately I think I will need something else.


----------



## tylerSC

morpheus647 said:


> What antenna would yall recommend for me in South Durham?
> RabbitEars.Info
> 
> The antenna will be on the wall in my garage ~15 ft up. I currently have a Winegard flatwave amped in that location and get good signal on everything except for WNCN 17‑1 (8) when I have the amplifier plugged in (poor signal without the amp). I think that's likely due to it being a VHF signal so I'm assuming I need a non flat antenna but not sure exactly what I am looking for. Anyone have any thoughts?


The Channel Master 4228 antenna does a decent job or receiving High VHF, but no guarantee as it is optimized for UHF. The Sky Blue 8bay antenna also can receive High VHF. The generic version 8bays do not perform as well on High VHF as they are mainly UHF. Possibly the Clearstream 4V with the VHF dipole and an amplifier as needed.


----------



## Thomas H. White

A couple odds-and-ends:

1) WUBX-CD in Durham (RF 21, virtual 31) either upgraded its signal or moved closer to my East Cary location, because I can now generally receive it if I point the antenna in the right direction. Also, 31.1 has switched from The Country Network to ACE TV (American Classic Entertainment TV). However, the audio on 31.1 is really low.

2) The RabbitEars Mobile site in SW Raleigh is reporting that WAUG-LD in Raleigh (RF 4, virtual 8) has started operating on its repack channel. I could occasionally pick them up when they were on RF 8, but no sign of them here on the new channel.


----------



## Thomas H. White

In the previous post I should have listed the RF channel for WUBX-CD as 24, instead of 21.

I've also noticed a couple of recent changes: 47.5 on WRPX (RF 32) has switched from Laff to Newsy. In turn, 40.5 on WUVC (RF 22) has switched from True Crime to Laff. I believe that this means no Triangle stations now carry True Crime, although in the Triad WFMY 2.2 (RF 35) is still carrying it.


----------



## Thomas H. White

WRPX Rocky Mount (RF 32), skipping over 47.7, has added QVC on 47.8.
And in the Traid, WGPX Burlington (RF 26) has added the Home Shopping Network on 16.8.


----------



## Thomas H. White

Another Class A, ATSC 1.0, low-powered station in on the air in Raleigh: WDRH-LD.
This station is both RF and virtual channel 16. Since WGPX in Burlington is also virtual channel 16 (RF 26), this makes for some interesting scan results.

According to rabbitears.info, the WDRH transmitter is in west Raleigh, with a directional antenna oriented to the northeast.





RabbitEars.Info


RabbitEars, where you can learn all about local, over-the-air TV channels.




www.rabbitears.info




The station has a fairly strong signal here in east Cary. It is currently carrying 6 networks: Heartland / Retro TV / Rev'n / Action Channel / The Family Channel / Revival TV Network.

Another low-power Raleigh station, W33EI-D, is either having transmitter problems or is now off the air for good.


----------



## KyL416

WDRH-LD doesn't have protected Class A status, it's just a LPTV license. They will have to change their virtual number to something other than 16 because of the overlap with WGPX.


----------



## joblo

Thomas H. White said:


> low-powered station in on the air in Raleigh: WDRH-LD.
> This station is both RF and virtual channel 16.


Guess that eliminates any possibility of getting WXII in the area north of Raleigh.


----------



## Thomas H. White

KyL416 said:


> WDRH-LD doesn't have protected Class A status, it's just a LPTV license.


Can't believe I made such a rookie mistake. By definition call letters for regular low power TV stations have a -LD suffix, while if it was Class A, the suffix would have been -CD.

Also, W33EI-D in Raleigh is back at full power, with an additional channel, 33.7, which is QVC's "In The Kitchen" home shopping channel, featuring food-oriented offerings that apparently are so spectacular its as if they were givng things away...


----------



## Freq'n out

I lost W33EI-D on the 26th. anybody else having issues with that channel? I am in Morrisville


----------



## Thomas H. White

Freq'n out said:


> I lost W33EI-D on the 26th. anybody else having issues with that channel? I am in Morrisville


All three monitoring stations at rabbitears.info also lost the signal on the 26th.





RabbitEars Mobile







m.rabbitears.info





There is also no longer any sign of this station here in east Cary. However, there have been multiple times when this station has operated with greatly reduced power or disappeared completely, only to eventually revive, sometimes after a lapse of a few weeks.


----------



## JackSplat58

Recently noticed quite a few ATSC 3.0 channels from Raleigh showing on my TV here in Littleton NC with better signal strength than the ATSC 1.0 channels I tune in.. Yippee.


----------



## WashuOtaku

JackSplat58 said:


> Recently noticed quite a few ATSC 3.0 channels from Raleigh showing on my TV here in Littleton NC with better signal strength than the ATSC 1.0 channels I tune in.. Yippee.


The ATSC 3.0 signal is more robust compared to the 1.0 signal.


----------



## morpheus647

Do you have to rescan to pick up the 3.0 channels or should they pick up automatically?


----------



## WashuOtaku

morpheus647 said:


> Do you have to rescan to pick up the 3.0 channels or should they pick up automatically?


The signal needs new hardware to pick-up, so you need a television or receiver that says "ATSC 3.0" or "NextGen."


----------



## idiotcontrol

Nothing to get excited over. It's just ION Mystery.

---

Anybody heard what’s coming to WRAL 5.4?


----------



## Snowleopard2100

I am just starting out, I already have a 4Max, but I was looking at getting a DB8e and putting it in the attic. Simple enough. But the next part is feeding that OTA signal into TV's in a family room and 4 bedrooms with TV's.

I heard about OTA boxes that will send the channels / signals over eithernet and don't have any clue what brands/ models, etc would meet my needs. The house is already wired with Cat 8 (new home) so I know I have bandwidth for it. Main switch is an 8 port 10Gig T switch. Internet comes in from 2 Gig Google Fiber.


----------



## rabbit73

SiliconDust HDHomeRun or Tablo

https://www.whattowatch.com/news/hdhomerun-vs-tablo

HDHomeRun - Watch TV anywhere in your home

Welcome | Over-the-Air DVR | Tablo


----------



## tylerSC

You may want to consider adding a VHF antenna since WTVD and WNCN are both High VHF signals on RF9 and RF8. Or you may luck out with the Channel Master 4228 antenna if you want to try an 8bay as it claims it can receive High VHF in decent signal areas, although it is optimized for UHF. Not sure if the DB8e will pull in VHF.

As for the network tuner boxes, you may want o be sure you get the 4K versions which receive the NextGen signals from the new ATSC 3.0 standard. The HD Homerun 4K gets these new upgraded signals.


----------



## Casey Hartman

The DB8e was able to receive VHF signals in my home, but the towers are only 10 miles aways. I imagine the CM-4228 would perform similar. A dedicated VHF antenna like the Clearstream 5 and Televes 106501 would be good addition unless you go with an antenna that has both UHF and VHF elements.


----------



## Snowleopard2100

rabbit73 said:


> SiliconDust HDHomeRun or Tablo
> 
> https://www.whattowatch.com/news/hdhomerun-vs-tablo
> 
> HDHomeRun - Watch TV anywhere in your home
> 
> Welcome | Over-the-Air DVR | Tablo


Hmmm, I don't really like either one of the those options completely. Does one of them use a traditional hard drive or SATA SSD? and the other use an NMVe ? The first thing I would want to do is swap out the main driver for a higher speed, 4 or 8 TB drive and maybe add a second drive if possible inside. I like the one that had 4 tuners in it so you can record 4 different channels at once.

It looks like none of them have 10Base T (10 Gig ethernet). I could get by with 2.5G ethernet temporarily though.

Also, when they record to the hard drive is it MP4?, MKV or is it a proprietary DRM encrypted video file?


----------



## bhambrad

Snowleopard2100 said:


> Hmmm, I don't really like either one of the those options completely. Does one of them use a traditional hard drive or SATA SSD? and the other use an NMVe ? The first thing I would want to do is swap out the main driver for a higher speed, 4 or 8 TB drive and maybe add a second drive if possible inside. I like the one that had 4 tuners in it so you can record 4 different channels at once.
> 
> It looks like none of them have 10Base T (10 Gig ethernet). I could get by with 2.5G ethernet temporarily though.
> 
> Also, when they record to the hard drive is it MP4?, MKV or is it a proprietary DRM encrypted video file?


I have the HD Homerun and use Channels DVR server on a NAS. I used to have Tablo. Channels DVR has TVE support and is awesome.


----------



## Snowleopard2100

Looking at the specifications of the Homerun HD and the Tablo Quad and then their MSRP, Say if they doubled the price of the Tablo but it came with 6 or 8 tuners, 3 or 4 NVMe storage slots, Wifi AX, a a 2.5GB or 10G ethernet port and could record 4k/ 60FPS in H.265 then I might be interested in one. It seems like even the top models in their line up are really short on the specifications.

It might be better for me just to build out a PC that can do what these OTA boxes can do and do it better.


----------



## JackSplat58

Snowleopard2100 said:


> Looking at the specifications of the Homerun HD and the Tablo Quad and then their MSRP, Say if they doubled the price of the Tablo but it came with 6 or 8 tuners, 3 or 4 NVMe storage slots, Wifi AX, a a 2.5GB or 10G ethernet port and could record 4k/ 60FPS in H.265 then I might be interested in one. It seems like even the top models in their line up are really short on the specifications.
> 
> It might be better for me just to build out a PC that can do what these OTA boxes can do and do it better.


If you build a PC, make sure you have the Channel Guide piece figured out and ensure it addresses the ATSC 3.0 channels


----------



## rickbragg80

I went the build a PC route with a Hauppauge 4 channel tuner, it comes with WinTV and its own guide updating service. Saves the recordings in MP4 format.


----------

